# Evolución del precio del Oro II



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Seguimos con el Hilo, pero ya siguiendo la "orientación" que éste ha tenido en los últimos tiempos. Vamos a seguir la Evolución del precio del Oro, pero moviéndonos más en los terrenos que puedan tener influencia directa o no con el mismo. Aquí seguiremos tocando temas de Geopolítica, Socio-políticos, etc. y dando a conocer aquellas informaciones que pasan de largo desde la desinformación oficial...

Aunque muchos de los que escribimos aquí somos "metaleros" -yo lo soy, bueno ya lo sabéis...- y vamos a seguir defendiendo nuestros "postulados", pero para nada se va a "invitar" a que la gente "invierta" en el Oro y otros Metales Preciosos. Simplemente, cuando proceda daremos nuestra opinión e incluso la argumentaremos, pero cada cual tiene que entender que ya es "mayorcito", por tanto él debe tomar sus propias decisiones y si después se equivoca ya sabrá a quién pedirle "explicaciones": a él mismo...

Para empezar esta nueva singladura, voy a dejaros un excelente enlace a un buen articulo y que "contradice" las mentiras oficiales que nos venden y que hoy han vuelto a las "andadas"...

- Rebelion. Estancamiento con deflación, el décimo momento de la crisis

Saludos a todos.


----------



## maragold (14 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio en uno de los hilos de referencia.

Edito para comentar que hoy, el oro-papel en U$D, está un 11,2% por encima de los mínimos de Diciembre...

Hoy: 1320 U$D
19 de Diciembre: 1187 U$D


Gracias Fernando!


----------



## Nirekeyaki (14 Feb 2014)

Sitio en primera fila, escribiendo poco pero leyendo y aprendiendo más cada día.

Gracias por hilos como este!


----------



## sirpask (14 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio... ¿donde esta el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Pillo sitio... ¿donde esta el oro?



Ja,ja,ja... Buena pregunta, pero como dijo Gilbert Keith Cherteston: "La edad de oro retorna a los hombres cuando, aunque sólo sea momentáneamente, se olvidan del oro."

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Hola. Pillando sitio...
gracias.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 16:30 ----------

Ah se me olvidaba....
A quién corresponda. ....
pido chincheta...
gracias


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Feb 2014)

Hola a todos.

Hoy despues de mucho tiempo, se me ha dado por mirar los graficos de la evolucion del precio del oro.

Hasta ahora y desde hace un par de años la tendencia era claramente bajista, sin embargo, de un mes a hoy, parece que algo ha cambiado

A juzgar por la leve inclinacion del canal de los ultimos 30 dias, me arriesgaria a decir que esta subida, va para largo. (Ya sabemos que por analisis tecnico, a menor inclinacion, mayor fuerza de subida)

Quiza sea prematuro decir esto, pero creo que es un hito al que debe prestarsele atencion porque si la tendencia al alza continua, pronto podria llegar el momento de cargar las alforjas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

Un placer, 5 estrellas

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 17:40 ----------

Falta la chincheta, tema principal

Señores moderadores...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Hola, Rafa: Mira, ayer mismo, cuando estaba con ligeros números rojos, hice una pequeña compra de Oro y Plata, que complementaban las realizadas durante este mes... De hecho, sobre este "escape" soy muy prudente por cuanto falta que llegue aún a los $1400 y ver qué pasa ahí... Por otro lado, el escape es un poco "violento" ya que no parece haber más "motivos" que los que ha habido en meses pasados.

Aunque sea "prematuro" pronunciarse al respecto, es muy posible que los últimos mínimos hayan formado cierto suelo, así que las correcciones pueden resultar interesantes, pero desde luego no para "especular"... Ya sabes que yo veo a los MPs de forma diferente al dinero fiduciario.

En fin, esperemos que los MPs estén iniciando el "despegue", pero insisto en que parece pronto para darlo por bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (14 Feb 2014)

*Chincheta, moderador!!!*

Gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Pillo sitio... ¿donde esta el oro?



Escondido, a buen recaudo...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Sobre Brasil y de donde parece que van a venir bastantes "problemas" en cuanto pasen los eventos deportivos que se le "adjudicaron"...

- Revista Debate Â» Brasil quiere hacer los deberes


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Feb 2014)

Me apunto a seguir leyendo, aprendiendo y opinando un poquito. :ouch:
O incordiando si hace falta... :XX:
Yo al contrario que alguno, no cojo sitio. 
Creo nuevo acceso directo en mis dispositivos. 8:

Secundo la mocion de... *Moderador!!! Chincheta please* o


----------



## Denaar (14 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta para que los estudiosos de la historia del oro y sobretodo para Fernando. Vaya por delante que poseo piezas numismaticas de oro o sea que nadie me malinterprete que no ataco solo me gustaria saber que pensais. 

Mi pregunta es: Es posible un retorno al patron oro?

En ese caso el fiat valdria poco o nada y la gente deberiamos tener nominas estratosfericas para no ver comprometida en un 2000% nuestra capacidad adquisitiva. Y tener oro fisico en las manos seria poco menos que temerario porque su precio se dispararia , pero que pasaria con los gobiernos que no poseen oro en sus arcas? Se mueren? Los invade un pais rico (con oro en sus arcas)? 

Cuanto cambiaria el mundo si se recupera el patron oro?

Creo que dar ese paso atras comprometeria a demasiados paises como para que ese paso se pueda dar.

Corregidme si me equivoco pero la segunda guerra mundial se quedaria en nada si los fuertes sacan las tropas a pasear en busca de oro.


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Una pregunta para que los estudiosos de la historia del oro y sobretodo para Fernando. Vaya por delante que poseo piezas numismaticas de oro o sea que nadie me malinterprete que no ataco solo me gustaria saber que pensais.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: Es posible un retorno al patron oro?
> 
> ...




Con lo poco que se..
La 2WW seria un paseo...
Volver a patron oro?? Pregunta a los americanos :8:... Igual tiemblan...:fiufiu:
Aprovechando y desde mi ignorancia pregunto.
Que paises europeos usan patron oro? Si es que alguno lo usa...


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Feb 2014)

Creo que ni en Europa ni en el mundo se usa el patrón oro. 


Continuar aprendiendo y conversando con los excelentes foreros sobre un tema que me gusta es suficiente motivo para alegrarme de este nuevo hilo y sumarme a la petición de chincheta para el hilo.


----------



## antonio1960 (14 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Con lo poco que se..
> La 2WW seria un paseo...
> Volver a patron oro?? Pregunta a los americanos :8:... Igual tiemblan...:fiufiu:
> Aprovechando y desde mi ignorancia pregunto.
> Que paises europeos usan patron oro? Si es que alguno lo usa...



Se necesitaría 50 veces el oro existente para cubrir sólo el papel moneda que hay circulando.
No sólo no se puede volver al patrón , nI siquiera se.podría metalizar la moneda como pretendía Salinas en Méjico.


----------



## Recaudador (14 Feb 2014)

pillo sitio y sigo leyendo.
un saludo.


----------



## antonio1960 (14 Feb 2014)

A ver si Fernando me da la razón.
De todas formas el país más beneficiado sería EE UU, no sólo por sus reservas , he leído en algún sitio que la población tiene casi un 30% del todo el oro.extraído , y a pesar de eso no pagarían ni un 10% Dr su deuda. Hablo de todo el que tiene la población más el de la FED.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 19:59 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> A ver si Fernando me da la razón.
> De todas formas el país más beneficiado sería EE UU, no sólo por sus reservas , he leído en algún sitio que la población tiene casi un 30% del todo el oro.extraído , y a pesar de eso no pagarían ni un 10% Dr su deuda. Hablo de todo el que tiene la población más el de la FED.




Y si.finalmente se.crea la.moneda de reserva mundial, una bolsa con las principales divisas MPs petróleo , al parecer el cálculo del valor del oro serían 2500 onza. Y el problema para los países de no poder seguir imprimiendo moneda.
Esta podría llamarse volver al patrón riqueza real.
Pero tampoco veo claro que se pueda.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 20:00 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> A ver si Fernando me da la razón.
> De todas formas el país más beneficiado sería EE UU, no sólo por sus reservas , he leído en algún sitio que la población tiene casi un 30% del todo el oro.extraído , y a pesar de eso no pagarían ni un 10% Dr su deuda. Hablo de todo el que tiene la población más el de la FED.




Y si.finalmente se.crea la.moneda de reserva mundial, una bolsa con las principales divisas MPs petróleo , al parecer el cálculo del valor del oro serían 2500 onza. Y el problema para los países de no poder seguir imprimiendo moneda.
Esta podría llamarse volver al patrón riqueza real.
Pero tampoco veo claro que se pueda.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: A lo largo de esta noche espero poder responder a las cuestiones que me planteáis tanto Denaar como Antonio1960 y esperemos que algunos conforeros más se sumen al debate. Las cuestiones planteadas son interesantes y no sé si tendré suficiente tiempo para dar "mí" respuesta a las mismas.

Sin embargo, para facilitarme la tarea, vaya por "delante" el enlace que os pongo a continuación y se trata de una entrevista a Antal Fekete. De alguna manera, éste ya aporta suficientes "elementos de juicio" como para que "reflexionéis" al respecto.

- ValOro.net | Antal Fekete: s?lo el oro puede detener la mayor crisis econ?mica y financiera de la historia

Más tarde, seguimos...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Feb 2014)

Saludos a todos,creo que coincidimos en que este "asunto"merece chincheta.
Gracias a Fernandojcg por compartir su saber con todos nosotros y mostrarnos "el camino", en estos tiempos crudos,donde el que mas y el que menos,con salvar su pellejo ya va sobrado.Este país si tuviese más gente dipuesta a ayudar en vez de robar,sería otra nación...pobre España;que será vencida injustamente por sus propios "hijos"...en unos momentos así,tan tristes, es de agradecer que exista gente dispuesta a "perder"su tiempo, en "iluminar"al resto de personas sin rumbo,que somos la mayoría.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2014)

Venga, yo también pillo sitio.

Joer hamijos, que rápidos sois 3 páginas en menos de un día, ni la pole me habéis dejado hacer.

Bueno ahora a ponerme al día

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Gracias, karlilatúnya, pero yo soy uno más...

Para "aderezar" un poco el hilo os dejo una noticia que me acaba de llegar y que seguro os va a "impactar". Bueno, hasta cierto punto, porque del "personaje" ya conocemos su "pelaje", que será "campechano", pero con un "careto de granito"...

- Violencia doméstica: El rey Juan Carlos agredió a Sofia con Sabino de testigo | Eco Republicano

Saludos.


----------



## Denaar (14 Feb 2014)

Extraido del enlace de Fernando, mi pregunta es estamos llegando a este punto?

"El nuevo patrón oro tendría que dejar que el régimen de moneda inconvertible se atascara por sí mismo, dejando que se evapore con su propio combustible de exceso monetario fiduciario. Cuando ya no sea capaz de crear empleo, de entregar comida y otras necesidades a la gente, entonces el patrón oro resucitará espontaneamente. Porque la gente tiene que comer y cubrir sus necesidades. Tiene que trabajar para ganarse su sustento. Aparecerá como un amanecer, posiblemente de forma improvista para la mayoría de la gente, porque el oro tiene su lugar debajo del sol. El oro es el núcleo duro del capital que no puede ser destruido ni por la inflación ni por la deflación. Es lo único que sobrevive cuando se consolidan los balances. El oro se encuentra en el corazón del proceso creativo de la economía mundial y es lo que hace posible su supervivencia. "

y la coletilla final es para no dormir.

"Más apropiado e interesante es preguntarse si el dólar y el euro existirán dentro de 3 o 5 años. Sobre el euro no estoy completamente seguro, pero sí que lo estoy con respecto al dólar dentro de 3 años. Pero en 5 años tal vez no, aunque no me sorprendería que aguantara incluso más allá de 5 años. "


----------



## Morsa (14 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Gracias, karlilatúnya, pero yo soy uno más...
> 
> Para "aderezar" un poco el hilo os dejo una noticia que me acaba de llegar y que seguro os va a "impactar". Bueno, hasta cierto punto, porque del "personaje" ya conocemos su "pelaje", que será "campechano", pero con un "careto de granito"...
> 
> ...



El campechano vino con una mano atrás y otra delante y en estos casi 40 años de "democracia" ha vendido tantos misiles, tanques y bombas racimo que cuando salió en el FORBES, secuestraron la publicación de manera "democrática" en España para que no diera el cantazo.

Tiene un CV más complicado que el del Lute y no le falta ni el asesinato, para quien recuerde el incidente del arma con su hermano menor... ahora por lo visto también calentaba a la parienta.

País!

PD- Se agradece tanto movimiento en el hilo, porqué será? :rolleye:


----------



## ramsés (14 Feb 2014)

_


Vidar dijo:



*Chincheta, moderador!!!*

Gracias.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Si chincheta tenía el primero, chincheta ha de tener el segundo. Calópez espabila!.

Cambiamos a precio del oro II, en un momento alcista del oro.
Un buen momento para brindar con cava cada nuevo movimiento en vertical hacia arriba.
Yo es que espero que sea caro para vender. Ya sé que los metaleros no quieren eso, pero por lo menos un 40% de mi colección se podría ir a dinero fiat para largarme de de este país, y pagarme los primeros días en el país anfitrión.
(Espero que no me disparen bolas de goma, que voy con avión):S

PD: ¿Qué querrán decir con esas etiquetas tan raras?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Hola, Morsa: Esto que comentas es un "secreto a voces", pero bueno uno es un buen documentalista y vamos a "recordar" la historia que refieres:

- Escandalos Reales Rey Juan Carlos de España - YouTube

Y mis saludos y mi mayor consideración para el Coronel D. Amadeo Martinez Inglés y que ha sido uno de los mejores militares de nuestro país y con muchísimos más méritos que aquellos que lo "echaron"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Saludos a todos,creo que coincidimos en que este "asunto"merece chincheta.
> Gracias a Fernandojcg por compartir su saber con todos nosotros y mostrarnos "el camino", en estos tiempos crudos,donde el que mas y el que menos,con salvar su pellejo ya va sobrado.Este país si tuviese más gente dipuesta a ayudar en vez de robar,sería otra nación...pobre España;que será vencida injustamente por sus propios "hijos"...en unos momentos así,tan tristes, es de agradecer que exista gente dispuesta a "perder"su tiempo, en "iluminar"al resto de personas sin rumbo,que somos la mayoría.



Hola, Karlilatúnya: Nuestro país, así como su ciudadanía, ya lo "vendieron" en su día y, efectivamente, eran "hijos" de aquí, pero de perversa naturaleza o cuna, vete a saber... Si quieres saber cuando nos "rescataron" de "puertas adentro" sólo tienes que mirar el enlace que aporto y que trata de la reforma del articulo 135 de la Constitución Española. Tenéis que fijaros en la parte más "sustancial" y que es el apartado 3º.

Por supuesto, aquí PSOE y PP se pusieron rápidamente de acuerdo y se aplicó la reforma sin realizar ningún referéndum. No, si encima tienen la poca vergüenza de decir que vivimos en una "Democracia"... No se puede ser más HdP, bueno supongo que el techo de sus hogares deben de estar bastante "rayados"... Lo digo por la asociación existente entre "cabrones" y "cuernos"...

- https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2011-15210

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 23:24 ----------

# Denaar: Creo que las cuestiones que planteabas se han "respondido" desde el enlace que os he colocado. Realmente, poco hay que añadir al mismo, ya que lo entiende hasta el "último de la clase"... Artículos como el aportado hacen que se "resucite" la Escuela Austriaca y el auge que está volviendo a tomar.

Quizás, queda en el "aire" lo que sugieres en la parte final de tu comentario, pero me temo que las "cosas" pueden ir por ahí... A no ser que hubiera buena voluntad por parte de todos en arreglar este tema y que, como diría Antonio1860, parece que no está muy claro...

# Antonio1860: Te digo lo mismo que a Denaar en cuanto a que las "soluciones" están en el articulo enlazado. Sin embargo, voy a entrar en algunas de las cuestiones que planteas:

- La Deuda puede adecuarse al "tamaño" del Oro "físico" existente. Hablamos de adaptar algo que no tiene valor "real" a algo que ha tenido esa consideración hasta bien entrado el Siglo XX. Y más fácil: se hace un reset y ya no hay deuda, para inmediatamente implantar de nuevo el Patrón Oro. Eso sólo se puede hacer si hay realmente interés en arreglar las cosas, pero me parece que antes debería haber cambios muy profundos y dramáticos en el mundo y eso ahora mismo parece casi imposible. Antes habría que "descabezar" a las "élites" mundiales...

- No sé porqué ves que el beneficiado iba a ser EE.UU. Esas "teóricas" reservas de Oro ya las "poseían" -o eso "decían"- cuando la Administración Nixon abolió el Patrón Oro e impuso el Petrodólar. Y sus efectos perniciosos se han visto comparando la deuda de entonces con la actual, no solamente en los EE.UU. sino a nivel mundial.

- En las actuales circunstancias, yo no veo la posibilidad de que se cree una moneda de reserva mundial y más si ésta va a perjudicar a los "intereses" de los EE.UU. Entonces faltará poco para ver un movimiento conjunto de todas las flotas de la Navy...

- Estás acertado cuando dices que el Patrón Oro parece el más adecuado para ser "Patrón de riqueza real", de hecho en el mundo musulmán, por poner un ejemplo, siempre habían tenido como referencia 6 Materias Primas: el Oro y la Plata ocupan los dos primeros lugares... De hecho, pienso que incluso el bimetalismo sería mucho más práctico y ha funcionado durante millares de años.

- Con estos "mimbres" actuales es imposible saber cuál podría ser el valor "real" del Oro. En lo personal, $2500 la Onza de Oro me parecen una auténtica "miseria". A ese precio, si no se arreglan las cosas, pues muy poco Oro me iba a quitar... Ya no es una cuestión de "avaricia" o similar, sino que primero me tendrán que "demostrar" cuál es su auténtico "valor" y de una forma "objetiva".

En fin, para terminar, eso no quita para que comparta tus impresiones de que ahora mismo parece imposible volver al Patrón Oro, pero por otras cuestiones totalmente ajenas a que éste sea la mejor "solución"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (15 Feb 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Venga, yo también pillo sitio.
> 
> Joer hamijos, que rápidos sois 3 páginas en menos de un día, ni la pole me habéis dejado hacer.
> 
> ...



Ya sebes el dicho, echate la siesta y te pierdes la peli de vaqueros... 
:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Bueno, antes de pillar el "catre", os dejo un fragmento de una película bastante "vieja", pero que "actual"... ¿No?

- Zeitgeist en español 100% network - corporación mundial - YouTube


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2014)

¿No creas encuesta, Fernando?


----------



## atom ant (15 Feb 2014)

Sin querer entrar en polémica y tal, decir que me parece un error no mirar los gráficos para optimizar el precio de compra... de lo que sea. Esta mercancía brillante genera más información más seguimiento y más debate que cualquier otra cosa que se pueda comprar y vender, bolsa etc, y sería lo razonable intentar también especular con ello e ir rebajando el precio medio de su stock, o cubrirte, o lo que..., creo yo vamos.

P.ej. ayer la plata dió un tirón el más del 5%, quizá alguno de Uds se ha emocionado y el lunes piensa adquirir, pero aunque aparentemente tiene espacio hasta los 25$ tenemos algún bache por el camino

argumento bajista para la próxima semana:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> ¿No creas encuesta, Fernando?



Hola, Aro: No, no va a haber "encuesta". Primero porque no le veo interés alguno 
, segunda porque no refleja la auténtica opinión de aquellos que nos puedan leen y que no suelen escribir, ya que en el primer hilo hubo más de 227.000 visitas y sólo hubo 174 votos... ¿qué muestra es esa? y tercera porque para "apostar" de forma "práctica" ya tenemos la Bolsa, la Primitiva, etc.

Además, habrás podido comprobar que el Oro ha sido un tema más dentro del Hilo y, lógicamente, irá adquiriendo más "protagonismo", pero todo lleva su tiempo y además aquí nos vamos a fijar más en los aspectos geopolíticos, económicos, etc. y que influyen notablemente en la "Evolución del precio del Oro".

Por otro lado, los "metaleros" solemos huir del "ruido" de las cotizaciones en los MPs. El "concepto" es otro muy diferente... Yo en los MPs lo primero que compro es "seguridad" en cualquier escenario futuro, puedo "ganar" o "perder", pero eso no es lo más relevante, ya que el plazo lo desconozco... Durante el año pago cantidad de seguros (vehículo, vivienda, decesos, vida, etc.) y pasa ese año y casi siempre no he tenido necesidad de utilizarlos, pero he estado relativamente seguro durante ese período de tiempo. En los MPs tengo esa "seguridad", pero también sé que cuando tenga necesidad de utilizarlos tendrán un "valor" X, por tanto siempre tendré "dinero"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 09:38 ----------

Hola, atom ant: Siempre es interesante optimizar el momento de compra, pero yo suelo ser promediar, por tanto lo primero en que me fijo es que el "producto" me interese y luego tener la "pasta" en adquirirlo. Para mí, en lo que llevamos de año, ha sido un buen "momento" para comprar MPs. Evidentemente, nunca hay que correr detrás de los precios y es de suponer que haya correcciones, pero al menos hemos salido del "aburrimiento"... 

Luego, también nos faltan más datos para saber a qué obedece este escape. Está claro que ha entrado dinero, pero faltan conocer los "motivos" y de dónde procede el mismo, ya que es posible que haya habido un "trasvase" desde otros activos "virtuales" que parece que lo están pasando mal... Es decir, un dinero que salió de los MPs y que vuelve a los mismos, aparte de que están "baratos" y esa es una opinión personal y, por tanto, subjetiva.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Feb 2014)

Al oro le veo bastante le veo mejor pinta, si se confirmase la figura de cambio de tendencia que comentábamos el otro día podríamos estar iniciando la onda tres de cinco.







_Wikipedia: Ondas de elliot

Onda 3: Normalmente esta es la onda más larga y más poderosa de una tendencia (aunque en alguna investigación se sugiere que en mercados de materia prima la onda 5 normalmente es la más grande) Las noticias comienzan a ser positivas y los fundamentales empiezan a realizar estimaciones de ingresos. Los precios suben rápidamente y las correcciones son muy débiles. Seguramente alguien ande buscando un "pullback" y se quedará fuera del barco. Cuando comienza la onda 3 es posible que las noticias sigan siendo pesimistas y muchos inversores mantengan sus posiciones cortas. Sin embargo, a la altura del punto medio de la onda 3 (el punto de Prechter), "la muchedumbre" se unirá a la nueva tendencia alcista. La onda 3 suele extenderse un ratio de 1.618:1._

si aceptamos una onda 3 que alcanzase el 1,618 de la 1, el nivel sería, umm...:umm.

-¡Aliciaa, acércame la calculadora por favor!-
- El güindous tiene calculadora, ceporro!-
-..esto, gracias.

- umm...

98,5 X 1,618= 159,3
1237,5 + 159,3 = 1396,8$/onz.

La ejecución del HCHi también daría ese nivel más o menos.

Aunque quizá no sea así sino todo lo contrario, pero de momento más feliz que una lombriz.


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2014)

Eh?
Qué has tomado como onda 1?


----------



## atom ant (15 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 09:38 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Hola, atom ant: Siempre es interesante optimizar el momento de compra, pero yo suelo ser promediar, por tanto lo primero en que me fijo es que el "producto" me interese y luego tener la "pasta" en adquirirlo. Para mí, en lo que llevamos de año, ha sido un buen "momento" para comprar MPs. Evidentemente, nunca hay que correr detrás de los precios y es de suponer que haya correcciones, pero al menos hemos salido del "aburrimiento"...
> 
> ...



Si, jeje, quizá los anglosajonios se han dado cuenta que su plan de tirar el precio del oro, sin que se rompa la baraja, no es la mejor manera de hacerse con él... ienso:

Independientemente de los Mps, una sensación extraña flota en el aire y todos la percibimos

Saludos

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 10:13 ----------




Aro dijo:


> Eh?
> Qué has tomado como onda 1?



La cabeza hasta el hombro2... pero se admiten sugerencias de todo tipo

saludos


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2014)

No tengo ahora acceso a los datos.
Pero en septiembre del 2013 se podría tomar el final de la O1 y ese abc que nos pones ser la O2.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 10:26 ----------

Aunque estoy viendo que mejor la de septiembre 2013 puede ser una onda a y ahora estar realizándose una onda c.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Este es un articulo muy bueno...

- The Osama Bin Laden Files: No Photos, No Videos. A Real Conspiracy Theory? | Global Research


----------



## atom ant (15 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> No tengo ahora acceso a los datos.
> Pero en septiembre del 2013 se podría tomar el final de la O1 y ese abc que nos pones ser la O2.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 10:26 ----------
> ...



podría ser, aunque posiblemente esa onda C que comenta falló transformándose en ese doble suelo... que tan contento me ha puesto.

Ahora tengo que dejarles, les deseo un buen fin de semana


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

Esa entrada de dinero.. ¿puede proceder de las criptomonedas?
Parece que la gente está en estampida.. con las caidas que están teniendo....
puede ser?...
Un saludo..

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 10:59 ----------

Fernando gracias por el link de osama.. interesante. . Jeje..
gracias. .
un abrazo. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Esa entrada de dinero.. ¿puede proceder de las criptomonedas?
> Parece que la gente está en estampida.. con las caidas que están teniendo....
> puede ser?...
> Un saludo..
> ...



Hola, trasgukoke: Yo estoy convencido de que parte del dinero que ha entrado en los MPs ha venido desde el "aire" y ya se me entiende. No suelo pronunciarme sobre las "monedas virtuales", entre otras cosas porque no me interesan... Nunca lo vi claro y eso que la "idea" es buena, pero con lo fácil que lo tienen hoy en día para manipular todo, pues qué quieres que te diga...

Sí, el enlace sobre Osama es muy bueno y esa no es una fuente "alternativa"... Aunque el "cuento" de la muerte de Osama no se tiene en pie desde el primer momento. Entrar con helicópteros... si en algo son buenos los talibanes son en el uso de los lanzagranadas. Y también tienen que explicar porqué esa operación la hicieron los "Navy Seal" y no los "Delta 13", aparte de que allí al lado (en Afganistán) tienen cuerpos especiales de sobra para realizar una operación de ese tipo y más sabiendo la "resistencia" que iban a encontrar...

¡Ah!, y como estamos hablando de algo supuestamente alejado de Hollywood,
también tienen que explicar cómo pudieron marcharse todos en un único helicóptero y más viendo el "modelo" de que se trataba. Cualquiera que haya estado en un cuerpo especial militar o policial sabe que esa operación se tenía que haber realizado de otra manera y en un tiempo MUCHISIMO MENOR al que "dicen" que se desarrolló.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2014)

Y que, si no me equivoco, ya han muerto por diferentes causas todos los que participaron en aquella operación.



trasgukoke dijo:


> Esa entrada de dinero.. ¿puede proceder de las criptomonedas?
> Parece que la gente está en estampida.. con las caidas que están teniendo....
> puede ser?...
> Un saludo..
> ...



Excelente análisis. Sí podría ser, aunque habría que comparar volúmenes. Es posible que ambos productos estén en escalas muy diferentes (si el oro ha tenido un volumen 100 veces superior al que ha tenido el BTC se descarta esta causa).


----------



## andyy (15 Feb 2014)

Vaya productividad germana la vuestra, en un par de días cinco páginas.
Pillo sitio también para seguir aprendiendo silenciosamente con los debates tan interesantes en muchos casos estimulados por el "provocador" de fernandojcg, sin querer olvidar a otros muchos que le echáis gasolina al tema.

Gracias a todos y seguir asi. Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Hola, Aro: El año pasado por estas fechas ya habían muerto 23 de los 25 integrantes del equipo nº 6 de los Navy Seal, que desarrollaron la "Operación Gerónimo", y que "acabaron" con la vida de Osama Bin Laden o, quizás -lo más probable- del pobre desgraciado al que "pusieron" allí.

De los otros dos se sabe que uno dejo el Ejército en Septiembre de 2012 y estaba totalmente "abandonado", ya que después de 16 años de servicio, aseguró que el Pentágono no le cubría ningún seguro médico ni se hacia cargo de su pensión, aparte de no contar con ningún tipo de protección.

En fin, en lo que a mí respecta, tengo claro que todo fue una "película" muy mal acabada... Hasta el nombre de la "Operación Gerónimo" es cuanto menos "curiosa" y es que parece "diseñada" por un Skull&Bones. Quizás, un día os hable sobre esto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 15:57 ----------

Enlazo una noticia que después de leerla, pues nadie suele pararse un momento a "reflexionar" y preguntarse qué "moto" nos están "vendiendo"...

- spanish.ruvr.ru/news/2014_02_14/Egipto-comprara-armas-rusas-2373/

Vamos a ver, Egipto es un "aliado" de Estados Unidos, al igual que lo son Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Arabes Unidos, pero le compran las armas al teórico "enemigo"... Por otro lado, sabemos que Arabia Saudita está suministrando misiles antiaéreos a los opositores sirios... "teóricamente" tocandos los "eggs" a los rusos.

¡Ay! que mundo más FALSO...

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Pues no sale el enlace... Bien, la noticia refiere que Egipto comprará cazas MIG-29M/M2, sistemas de defensa aérea, helicópteros MI-35, misiles antibuque, una gran variedad de municiones y armas ligeras. 

Lo "curioso" de la noticia es que estas armas las compran para Egipto los dos países que he citado: Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Arabes Unidos.


----------



## ramsés (15 Feb 2014)

Quería hacer una pregunta:
Un panda de oro, si es del año 1985, por su antigüedad, ¿tiene más valor?
Está dentro del plástico de la fábrica que lo creó.
Lo digo porque el andorrano no da ni un euro de más, es oro, pues a fundirse como si fuera la moneda del año pasado, y fea como un krugerrand, todo a fundirse.
Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Feb 2014)

Aunque sea plata lo considero interesante.

R3v3nANT en el hilo oficial de la plata pone un enlace que creo que es importante valorar. JP Morgan aprovechando el desplome de los precios de la plata ha estado acumulando ingentes cantidades de onzas de plata. 

Haciendo (ab)uso de sus conocimientos ha acumulado una gran cantidad de plata tirando el precio por el suelo y ahora en un movimiento magistral los banqueros usureros sueltan el precio y todo es ganancia…

Que los mercados están manipulados yo no tengo dudas, lo que es importante es saber el movimiento de los grandes tiburones para no terminar devorado. ¿Ahora tocara subida en la plata para beneficio de JP Morgan y demás ralea? Parece ser que sí.


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Quería hacer una pregunta:
> Un panda de oro, si es del año 1985, por su antigüedad, ¿tiene más valor?
> Está dentro del plástico de la fábrica que lo creó.
> Lo digo porque el andorrano no da ni un euro de más, es oro, pues a fundirse como si fuera la moneda del año pasado, y fea como un krugerrand, todo a fundirse.
> Gracias por la respuesta.



Quizá en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros. Aunque no consigas más, no lo mandes a fundir en ningún caso. Habrá gente encantada de cambiártelo por una fea y al menos no se desperdicia.


----------



## conde84 (15 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Quería hacer una pregunta:
> Un panda de oro, si es del año 1985, por su antigüedad, ¿tiene más valor?
> Está dentro del plástico de la fábrica que lo creó.
> Lo digo porque el andorrano no da ni un euro de más, es oro, pues a fundirse como si fuera la moneda del año pasado, y fea como un krugerrand, todo a fundirse.
> Gracias por la respuesta.



Ponla en el hilo de compra venta o en ebay,pero por favor no la vendas al peso que vas a sacar mucho menos.


----------



## antonio1960 (15 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> Aunque sea plata lo considero interesante.
> 
> R3v3nANT en el hilo oficial de la plata pone un enlace que creo que es importante valorar. JP Morgan aprovechando el desplome de los precios de la plata ha estado acumulando ingentes cantidades de onzas de plata.
> 
> ...



Me asaltan unas cuantas de dudas.
Hablamos de plata física?

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 18:59 ----------

como es que la compra masiva de los Morgan no provocó subidas?
Como pueden vender ahora "tanta" plata y no provocar bajadas.?
De JPMorgan es que no me creo ni lasverdades.

Que ha sido el mismo Morgan el que se ha comprado a sí mismo la plata?

No me cuadra nada.

Tarde o temprano la plata subirá, las maniobras de esta gente son insondables ,

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 19:20 ----------

Hola Fernando en tu post se dice que antes del cambio tendríamos algo así como la gran crisis y vuelta a empezar.

Una suspensión de pagos a nivel global'y vuelta a empezar?

Con patrón de nuevo?

Obama se quedó tan tranquilo cuando anunció un posible default.
Si lo hiciesen creo que el mundo de quedaría tan impotente como está.

Y lo mejor es que tendrían que ser ellos lo que volvieran a poner todo en marcha.

El caso es que no pueden revivir la economía con dinero. La cifra es tan absurda que cada año la FED podría convertir en millonarios a un millón de parados , esto si que animaría el consumo y el empleo.
La inflación sería el único problema.
Y si algbien se queja..pues eso..


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Esa entrada de dinero.. ¿puede proceder de las criptomonedas?
> Parece que la gente está en estampida.. con las caidas que están teniendo....
> puede ser?...
> Un saludo..
> ...



Difícil de analizar, lo dudo. Aunque un porcentaje si pudiera ser que provengan de dicho metodo, en su dia en cuanto llego a 500 $ el BTC, lo recicle para cargar oro y plata para alegría de muchos foreros, ya que adquiri buena parte del material en el foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Puedes probar a venderla en el hilo del foro o directamente a e-Bay y con un precio de salida de unos 1100 Euros. Yo creo que la venderás rápidamente. Con paciencia podrías sacar algo más. Sí, una Panda de Oro de ese año con su envoltorio original, a precio de "fundición"... mejor me callo lo que pienso. 

Hola, antonio1860: Hombre, JP Morgan tiene un "historial" de "cojones" sobre manipulaciones en los mercados y no solo en los relacionados con los MPs. Recuerdo que a finales del pasado año, JP Morgan Chase y Citigroup fueron objeto de investigación en EE.UU. y otros países por posibles manipulaciones en el tipo de cambio.

Dejo dos enlaces sobre sus actividades en "otros" mercados:

- Off the record finance: LO DICE JP MORGAN

- JP Morgan pagará 410 mdd tras investigación por manipulación de mercado | El Financiero

Por cierto, aún no he revisado los medios de comunicación americanos que recibo y tengo interés para ver si veo "algo" tras esta fuerte subida, sobre todo en el caso de la Plata.

antonio1860, no solo yo espero una fuerte Crisis, sino que son muchos analistas y estudiosos los que se están pronunciando en el mismo sentido. Está claro, y nuestro país es un buen ejemplo, de que las cosas no van bien en el mundo, es más todo está cada vez peor y lo único que lo sostiene son las "mentiras" que van vendiendo, aparte de que cada vez hay menos capacidad de reacción por parte de la ciudadanía. Si a eso unimos que los aparatos represores del Sistema han aumentado y no me refiero al policía que sale cada día a ejecutar el trabajo que le ordenan (otra cosa son los antidisturbios...). Sobre esto, y en mí linea "orweliana", ya escribiré alguna cosa de aquí a poco.

antonio1860, ya sabes que lo mío es la Historia, y te recuerdo que Roma cayó cuando su Ejército era el más poderoso del momento, pero no había Oro para pagarlo... EE.UU. está en una situación similar a la que tuvo entonces Roma y ya sabes que la Historia es "repetitiva" o cuanto menos "rima"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> tengo interés para ver si veo "algo" tras esta fuerte subida, sobre todo en el caso de la Plata.



A mi esta subida espectacular de los MP me escama, no porque pensase que el sistema no va a quebrar, sino porque aún no veo al dólar tan débil para que se le descuajeringa el negocio. Igual solo son elucubraciones mías pero bueno....



antonio1960 dijo:


> Me asaltan unas cuantas de dudas.
> Hablamos de plata física?





Dicen que entre 100 y 200 millones de onzas físicas.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> A mi esta subida espectacular de los MP me escama, no porque pensase que el sistema no va a quebrar, sino porque aún no veo al dólar tan débil para que se le descuajeringa el negocio. Igual solo son elucubraciones mías pero bueno....
> 
> 
> 
> Dicen que entre 100 y 200 millones de onzas físicas.



Hola, NIJAS: Dejo un interesante enlace y que SI parece apoyar la subida de la Plata, aunque lo que comentas es lógico, pues andamos bastante "escamados" en los últimos tiempos...

- Silver Global Price Forecast: The Sterling Opportunity | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (15 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, NIJAS: Dejo un interesante enlace y que SI parece apoyar la subida de la Plata, aunque lo que comentas es lógico, pues andamos bastante "escamados" en los últimos tiempos...
> 
> - Silver Global Price Forecast: The Sterling Opportunity | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.







Si es que no salen las cuentas.
De donde han salido 7000.,,TONELADAS DE plata'?'''?

Producción 25000

China se queda con 5000

La industria.......12500
Joyería y vajilla.. 7500

India reduce las importaciones de oro y aumenta las de plata ,no tengo cifras.

Los depósito de oro bajan las existencias en oro y aumentan las de plata. Tampoco tengo cifras pero por poco que hayan comprado.

Los BCs no acumulan reservas De plata.

Si estas cifras están bien...
De donde han salido 6800 toneladas'''???

Y sin que se movieran los precios?'!!

Que han comprado toda la plata disponible del mundo???

Si sigo hablando del récord de ventas de monedas y lingotes en EE UU. Y ALemania después de la bajada...........
No entiendo lo de la plata , de verdad.

Los hermanos Hunt movieron el precio al 200% con la compra de 60 millones de onzas..


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Mira, la Plata ha sido con diferencia uno de los MPs más manipulados a lo largo de la Historia, así que los "números" hay que tomarlos con mucha precaución, aparte de que puede haber "agujeros" por donde se "pierde" el metal... Sin embargo, ahora no tengo ganas de ir buscando información para encontrar "explicaciones", aunque no hace mucho edité sobre las importaciones de Plata efectuadas en 2013 por la India y que han sido brutales.

Respecto a los Hermanos Hunt, vamos a recordar la Historia y lo SUCIO que se jugó con ellos. Ahí tienes una demostración de que los poderes "reales" no quieren MPs como moneda "real". Dejo un enlace al respecto para los que no conozcan esta "historia" y estén interesados en ella:

- Historia hermanos Hunt Los hombres que compraron toda la plata del mundo.

Y ya de paso os dejo un enlace al blog del genial Guillermo Barba:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA, EL DRAGÓN “SMAUG”

Por cierto, muy la película "El Hobbit"...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (16 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: Mira, la Plata ha sido con diferencia uno de los MPs más manipulados a lo largo de la Historia, así que los "números" hay que tomarlos con mucha precaución, aparte de que puede haber "agujeros" por donde se "pierde" el metal... Sin embargo, ahora no tengo ganas de ir buscando información para encontrar "explicaciones", aunque no hace mucho edité sobre las importaciones de Plata efectuadas en 2013 por la India y que han sido brutales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Perdón no he puesto la respuesta al final.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 00:22 ----------

Decía que gracias, que mañana lo miramos y que si alguien tiene datos que desmientan los míos por favor que lo diga


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Bueno, ya hay un dato que descarta -aunque no das cifras- una de tus afirmaciones. Se trata de las ventas de las Eagles de Plata de 1 Onza: 7.498.000 Enero´13 vs 4.775.000 Enero´14. Notable diferencia, ¿No? Los datos son los proporcionados por la US Mint.

Y el Banco Nacional Suizo sí que posee Plata almacenada, de manera que no es descartable en los Bancos Centrales de México y Perú.

Por cierto, te has parado a pensar que la Plata no tenga reservas "estratégicas" por parte de determinados Gobiernos, como ya sucede con algunas Materias Primas como el Petróleo. En China es casi SEGURO, porque las tiene de Cobre, Hierro, etc. Lo que no sabemos son las cantidades y si, de tanto en tanto, "afloran" al mercado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Aunque, desde luego, estoy en desacuerdo con la "receta" del articulo del que os dejo un enlace, ya que -para mí- es "incompatible" una fuerte devaluación interna con el aumento del ahorro (¿?) y máxime si tenemos que soportar la fuerte presión fiscal existente.

Sin embargo, el articulo es interesante por varias razones:

- El "diagnóstico": "Las cuatro bodas y el funeral".

- Que el Ejecutivo de ZP SI que fue advertido de la que se "venía" encima...

- Y lo peor de todo es que no anda muy desencaminado en cuanto a su apreciación de que al paro le queda un larguísimo camino hasta alcanzar las tasas previas a la Crisis. Y es por ese motivo por el que hay que luchar en la búsqueda de otras fuerzas política o ideológicas que ofrezcan "soluciones" a medio plazo, porque el 2034 queda muy lejano y dejará este país en un estado similar al de las "cavernas"...

- www.economiadigital.es/es/noticies/...el_consenso_espanol_sobre_la_crisis_50589.php

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 09:47 ----------

A ver si entra el enlace correctamente...

Taguas, contra el consenso espa?ol sobre la crisis


----------



## atom ant (16 Feb 2014)

Pues, volviendo a la cotización, perdonen que insista pero esta semana entrante nos hayamos ante lo que creo va a ser una batalla bastante definitoria

Por lo que a mi respecta la plata se ha escapado del tenedor bajista y solo le faltaría superar lo que creo considero directriz.







La rotura del canal que ha dibujado los últimos tres meses debería proyectarse hasta los 22$, lo que supondría traspasar la bajista... 






La vela del viernes fue bastante impresionante, en mi opinión el cohetazo de la plata podría ser inminente.... Proximamente en nuestras pantallas.


El Oro en mi opinión podría haber terminado la posible onda C alcanzando el 150% de la A. Doble suelo, figura de vuelta y ´con un duro camino inminente que comenzaría superando los mínimos de Abril-13 1322$, hoy estamos a 1319, y que a mi modo de ver, campo de minas que terminaría con la superación de la parte superior del tenedor bajista allá por las cercanías del 1400








Las velas de los últimos días son bastante prometedoras... pero también es cierto que el muro que tienen delante parece demasiado poderoso para superarlo a la primera, al menos sin una gran noticia o un dato importante... algo se nos escapa, como siempre, jeje

Remarcar que es solo una opinión personal de un indocumentado, pero como decía antes, próxima e inminente en nuestras pantallas.

Saludos


----------



## marquen2303 (16 Feb 2014)

Siguiendo con una noticia que había colgado Fernando:

*El sexto financiero muerto en poco más de 2 semanas: ¿Llega una nueva depresión económica?*

Texto completo en: El sexto financiero muerto en poco mÃ¡s de 2 semanas: Â¿Llega una nueva depresiÃ³n econÃ³mica? â€“ RT

El sexto financiero muerto en poco mÃ¡s de 2 semanas: Â¿Llega una nueva depresiÃ³n econÃ³mica? â€“ RT


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: De "indocumentado" nada de nada... Yo no suelo hacer mucho caso del AT, pero siempre leo tus comentarios porque siempre suelen decir "algo", aparte de que siempre haces gala de una gran corrección.

Hola,marquen2303: Gracias por la aportación. Sobre este tema tengo que indagar un poco, porque manda "huevos", que ya es "casualidad" y más la forma con que se han producido las muertes y en el más puro estilo de Hitchcock...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 13:58 ----------

Mira, marquen2303, repasando las noticias que me acaban de llegar, ya tenemos otro caso más...

- Sección Policiales

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 14:01 ----------

Clickar en la noticia "Suau murió por inhalación de monóxido" y después, al final del articulo, hay un enlace a la primera noticia que se facilitó.


----------



## atom ant (16 Feb 2014)

Obama promulga la elevación del techo de deuda hasta marzo de 2015

¿estará descontada la noticia?

¿pólvora para la batalla?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Más "motivos" para enviar a la MIERDA a la Troika...

- La Europa de los mercaderes

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 15:20 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> Obama promulga la elevación del techo de deuda hasta marzo de 2015
> 
> ¿estará descontada la noticia?
> 
> ¿pólvora para la batalla?



Resulta "llamativo" como en esta ocasión los republicanos han callado como "putas"...

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 15:34 ----------

Hola, Vidar: Como sé que te gustan los articulos de Michael Snyder y como yo lo sigo bastante, pues os dejo un enlace a lo último que ha escrito:

- 20 Signs That The Global Economic Crisis Is Starting To Catch Fire

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (16 Feb 2014)

Vidar y Fernando.
Del post de Fernando.

" en muy poco tiempo los hermanos Hunt acumulaban 200 millones de onzas un 75=% de toda la plata física disponible. Con esto podían controlar el precio del metal. Simplemente dejando de vender." 
La plata física disponible en 2014 es inferior a la que había en 1979.

El mercado de futuros de Shangai dispone de menos de 1000 Toneladas.

El caso es que el dato de 7000 en manos de Morgan es tan increíble que me lo creo.

Pero esto no se llama monopolizar el mmercado???

Si la cifra es falsa y Morgan no la desmiente. Que objetivo persigue???

Antón ant sigo con mucho interés todo lo que escribes, si la plata no se para hasta los 22 prometo quitarme el sombrero ante lo acertado de sus predicciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Efectivamente, cada vez hay mucha menos reservas de Plata y mientras ésta siga siendo "necesaria" solo cabe esperar que vaya encareciéndose, pero todo proceso suele llevar su tiempo. Además, estamos inmersos en una fuerte Crisis Global, así que lógicamente la demanda industrial, quizás, no sea todo lo fuerte que se requiere para que suba su precio, independientemente de la "manipulación" propia de los mercados, pero que no solo existe en la Plata, sino en casi todas las Materias Primas.

Yo no descarto nada y estoy convencido de que las "élites" deben acumular bastantes MPs "físicos" fuera de los Bancos Centrales. JP Morgan está controlado por los Rothschild y, por tanto, a mí no me sorprendería que tuviesen esa cantidad que citas. 

Tampoco tengo tan claro que sean los orientales los únicos que estén comprando MPs. ¿Acaso ellos saben algo más que los otros? No, los "motivos" son conocidos por Oriente y por Occidente, así que hay muchas cosas que no están explicando... Si yo que soy un tio vulgar, es decir un ciudadano más, compro MPs porque estoy "mosca", que no estarán haciendo los que manejan "pasta" de verdad...

Bueno, sin ser un gran entendido en AT, me parece que el análisis de atom ant puede tener muchas posibilidades de producirse. Realmente, los $22 no son el gran obstáculo a vencer, sino que la resistencia "real" está en torno a los $24, pero si los supera la subida puede ser fortísima desde los niveles actuales. Tampoco es descartable que la subida tan lineal de los últimos días tenga que pararse a "respirar" un poco...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Como sé que te gustan los articulos de Michael Snyder y como yo lo sigo bastante, pues os dejo un enlace a lo último que ha escrito:
> 
> - 20 Signs That The Global Economic Crisis Is Starting To Catch Fire
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando. Toda una ración de "pastilla roja" 

Voy a transcribirlo, por si a alguien más le interesa:



> Los siguientes son 20 signos de que la crisis económica mundial está empezando a incendiarse ...
> 
> # 1 La tasa de desempleo en Grecia ha alcanzado un nuevo récord de la marca del 28 por ciento .
> 
> ...



Traducción googleana, pero se entiende bien.
.


----------



## antonio1960 (16 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> Aunque sea plata lo considero interesante.
> 
> R3v3nANT en el hilo oficial de la plata pone un enlace que creo que es importante valorar. JP Morgan aprovechando el desplome de los precios de la plata ha estado acumulando ingentes cantidades de onzas de plata.
> 
> ...





Hola, no lo.decía yo,comentaba sobre este artículo subido por Mijas que yo he confundido con Vidar.
lo que yo decía es que es imposible. Pero cualquiera sabe.
Desde luego el precio total 4 MIL MILLONEs sigue siendo una ridiculez comparado con los volúmenes de oro.
Como poder pueden mi pregunta era de donde podía haber salido tanta plata física.
Como dice Atom ant esta semana igual tenemos sorpresas.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2014)

Que rápido vais hamijos, intento ponerme al dia pero me está costando, responderé por partes,



ramsés dijo:


> Quería hacer una pregunta:
> Un panda de oro, si es del año 1985, por su antigüedad, ¿tiene más valor?
> Está dentro del plástico de la fábrica que lo creó.
> Lo digo porque el andorrano no da ni un euro de más, es oro, pues a fundirse como si fuera la moneda del año pasado, y fea como un krugerrand, todo a fundirse.
> Gracias por la respuesta.



Creo que te han dado muy buenos consejos, yo cuando compro, me mentalizo que a malas venderé mis monedas a precio por peso y aun así cargo, todo es cuestión de paciencia y veras que la vendes a un mejor precio.

Sigo leyendo...

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 18:55 ----------

Opino de manera similar a Antonio 1960, con la economía actual es muy complicado volver al patrón oro, no obstante, éste tendrá una gran relevancia.

De la única manera que veo un patrón oro es que nuestra economía se reduzca de una manera notable, esto es, reduciendo la población drásticamente, cosa que no deseo.

Por supuesto que el oro podría valer miles de euros o dólares, pero esto sería mas bien por cuestiones de que las respectivas monedas colapsen, como ha sucedido recientemente en Zimbabwe y lamentablemente lo veremos pronto en Argentina y Venezuela. 

Pero de eso a tener un patrón oro hay una gran diferencia, sería como tener una onza a 100.000 euros con la economía tal y como está. 

Como lo he comentado anteriormente, la opción más viable en casi todos los escenarios posibles es que se haga un mix con MPs, recursos naturales y fuerza de trabajo (tomando gran relevancia la cualificación de dicho trabajo) para cada país y que éste puede emitir moneda con aceptación. 

Los MPs cubrirán el hueco que tenga cada país (p.e. si un país tiene petróleo, tendrá que tener MPs para obtener bienes con alto valor añadido, si un país no tiene petróleo, tendrá que tener MPs para obtener petróleo, etc.)

Se que hay una gran cantidad de fórmulas para volver al patrón oro, pero para eso hace falta sentido común y buena fe, recordad que la carencia de éstos es lo que nos ha llevado a esta situación. Así que no creo que suceda nada de eso (muy a mi pesar).

Los MPs, tienen que ser accesibles a todos, me parece que la relación de que el sueldo de 1 mes de 1 profesional medio-alto, debería ser la base (como ha sucedido a lo largo de la historia), así que una onza de oro debería valer el equivalente de entre 2000 y 3000 euros actuales.

Para el dia a dia la plata debería cubrir perfectamente todas las necesidades monetatias.

Saludos

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 19:16 ----------

El tema de Osama tiene traca, incluso hay quien se atreve a decir que Obama es Osama, las cosas que suceden de verdad y no nos enteramos de la misa la mitad


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2014)

Tal y como están las cosas, ahora me fiaría más del AT que de los fundamentales (por cierto, muy buenos análisis atom ant), ya que creo que al estar todo tan manipulado, es muy difícil tenerle fe a los datos de empresas, además los becarios que juegan con miles de millones en unos superordenadores de los bancos y edgefounds utilizan principalmente AT

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, me has recordado a Adam Smith y a su obra "La riqueza de las naciones" (1776), de manera que en cuanto tenga tiempo lo "intercalaré" entre otros libros que estoy leyendo... De ahí, seguramente saldrá un interesante debate. Aro, a ti que te gusta la Economía, te lo recomiendo.

Por cierto, viendo hacia dónde está derivando todo, vamos a recordar un fragmento de una obra: "Si los ahorros de tantos años, que habían costado el sacrificio de muchos pequeños placeres, podían perderse sin ninguna culpa propia ¿para qué ahorrar? Si el Estado podía romper sus promesas estampadas en sus billetes y en sus títulos, ¿en qué promesas podría confiarse de ahora en adelante?

Parecen que tienen cierta "actualidad", ¿No? Pues, son actuales, pero se escribieron en el año 1941 y vienen en "El miedo a la libertad", de Erich Frommm.

Refinanciado, el AT está muy bien para los que crean en él, pero yo soy un "fundamentalista" y ya sabes que no compartimos los criterios de los "analistas técnicos", pero bueno no está de más si uno quiere entrar a un determinado precio. Y atom ant es un tío que sabe del tema, sin darse "importancia", y me gusta leerle, independientemente de que por este hilo "pululamos" varios que tenemos en común las mismas inquietudes y percepciones, aparte de que olemos el "azufre" en el ambiente...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2014)

Hola Fernando, me parece que he leído ese libro, y digo eso porque hubo un tiempo en que me dio por leer un montón de libros sobre economía, pero lo hice mal, iba a saco y confundo mucho los libros.

Ahora ya leo más lentamente, intento digerir las cosas mejor, más vale leer poco y bien, que mucho y mal, será interesante el debate que se pueda dar, por si acaso miraré en mis libros a ver si está por ahí para no hacer el ridículo, jeje.

Lo que dices respecto a lo de "¿para qué ahorrar?" es exactamente lo que pienso que es el motivo por el cual aún no han llegado a tanto los que mandan, primero tienen que demonizar a los pocos que aún se pueden permitir el lujo de ahorrar (si amigos, actualmente ahorrar es un lujo) para poder hacer la quita que tanto desean, por ahora tienen retenidos muchos ahorros por medio de preferentes y depósitos imposibles de recuperar, pero cuando estos venzan veremos que sorpresa nos dan.

Sé que los fundamentales tienen una mayor base que el AT, pero con la cantidad de cuentas y contabilidades de empresas falseadas y trucadas, actualmente es muy difícil creer en ese tipo de análisis, recuerda que Bankia daba beneficios días antes de irse a la m... (y estaba avalado contablemente.

Ya quisiera que volviesen esos análisis de empresa que te permitían ver las perspectivas de éstas y así podías creer que ponías tu dinero en algo productivo que daba beneficios a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2014)

Claro ejemplo de cómo tergiversan y hacen difícil lo fácil para confundirnos y manipularnos a su antojo, con lo fácil que sería decir:

_"A tanto el kWh, tanto consumes, tanto pagas"..._ pero no, complican las cosas para que te hagas un lío y al final calles y pagues.

A ver quien se aclara con este follón:

El Gobierno ya sabe las fórmulas con las que se cobrará la luz a partir del 1 de abril

TPU=TPA+TCF+MCF es la fórmula para calcular el término de potencia y TEUp=TEAp+TCVp+CPp para el de energía consumida.
Según el Gobierno el nuevo mecanismo propuesto supondrá, un ahorro para los consumidores.

Con tanto termino complicado para el de a pie ganas no falta de mandar ATPC a estos malparidos.

Sólo una cosa está clara, que al final se pagará más

REAL DECRETO POR EL QUE SE ESTABLECE LA METODOLOGÍA DE CÁLCULO DE LOS PRECIOS VOLUNTARIOS PARA EL PEQUEÑO CONSUMIDOR Y SU RÉGIMEN JURÍDICO DE CONTRATACIÓN.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Feb 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Claro ejemplo de cómo tergiversan y hacen difícil lo fácil para confundirnos y manipularnos a su antojo, con lo fácil que sería decir:
> 
> _"A tanto el kWh, tanto consumes, tanto pagas"..._ pero no, complican las cosas para que te hagas un lío y al final calles y pagues.
> 
> ...



Una barbaridad, un despropósito, una locura...siempre nos quedará el oro.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 00:07 ----------

Por cierto chincheta señor@s moredador@s...

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Ja,ja,ja... ¿Sabes?: "El delito de los que nos engañan no está en el engaño, sino en que ya no nos dejan soñar que no nos engañarán nunca.", de Victor Ruiz Iriarte.

No, para estos HdP solo hay una "solución": "resucitar" la GUILLOTINA. Y anda que no habría "verdugos" disponibles, empezando por "menda lerenda"... Aunque, al paso que van, acabarán consiguiéndolo...

oro y plata forever: Me parece que los moderadores están de "copas"... Así que habrá paciencia con la CHINCHETA de los "cojones"...

Y antes de dejarlo por hoy, os dejo lo último que me ha llegado de Daniel Estulín...

- Nazemroaya y la OTAN - Desde la sombra | Global Research TV

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Aro (17 Feb 2014)

Ya tenemos un hilo del oro con chincheta.
No veo problema en que este fluctúe libremente (ya que no puede fluctuar libre el precio del oro, que lo haga su hilo ).

El anterior quizá quedará con chincheta indefinidamente por el atractivo «histórico» de la encuesta.

Saludos compañeros


----------



## atom ant (17 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, yo creo que ambos análisis se complementan, el AT te ayuda a calcular los tramos del movimiento y el fundamental la dirección, no los veo incompatibles.

A estas horas ambos metales en verde.

La plata parece que llegó a los 21,98 cumpliendo la proyección del canal que comentábamos, el retroceso no ha sido importante y de momento sosteniéndose en la directriz bajista.


----------



## sierramadre (17 Feb 2014)

Por mi que se tire baratito unos años, hasta que me canse de coleccionar o hasta que mis herederos quieran quitarselo de encima.

La mayoria de lo que compro es para unos familiarea a los cuales gestiono el patrimonio y estan como locos con lo que les voy comprando.

Lo cierto es que lucen mas las onzas de plata que los apuntes en la cuenta bancaria o en el broker.

De todas formas como soy novato en esto solo compro lo que me parece muy bonito o muy barato.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Feb 2014)

Las dos más importantes mineras de oro por volumen de producción, Barrick Gold y Goldcorp, han presentado en su avance de los resultados del cuarto trimestre de 2013 un recorte de costes profundo fruto de los planes de saneamiento puestos en marcha tras la caída de los precios del oro en abril pasado. Barrick Gold ha recortado un 14% los costes operativos mientras Goldcorp lo ha hecho un 11%.

El día en el que se conocieron estos datos destacados, el precio del oro rompió la resistencia de 1.300 dólares por onza, lo cual fue objeto de análisis en el comentario diario del autor de este artículo en el programa Visión Global de Radio Intereconomía. Este dato junto a la buena marcha de la demanda de oro físico en Asia han conducido al oro a máximos de seis meses...

Barrick Gold y Goldcorp recortan costes operativos con resultados

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 13:01 ----------

En la última carta de Frank Holmes, gestor de US Funds, hace constar una serie de reflexiones acerca de las posibilidades alcistas del oro en los próximos tiempos. Dentro de los diferentes razonamientos existe uno que llama particularmente la atención: la correlación entre el tamaño del balance de la Fed y el precio del oro.

Conocen más que de sobra que el autor de estas líneas es particularmente prudente cuando de correlaciones se habla, ya que en la gran mayoría de las ocasiones las correlaciones son engañosas y provienen de orígenes espurios. En este caso, sin tomar la literalidad de la cifra como válida, es más que probable que exista tal correlación, aunque seguramente sea más plausible que exista correlación entre las tasas de crecimiento del balance de la Fed y del precio del oro...

La relación entre el tamaño del balance de la Fed y el precio del oro

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 13:22 ----------

El mercado saca de la trastienda el cartel de 'compro oro'

El mercado saca de la trastienda el cartel de 'compro oro' - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Ya tenemos un hilo del oro con chincheta.
> No veo problema en que este fluctúe libremente (ya que no puede fluctuar libre el precio del oro, que lo haga su hilo ).
> 
> El anterior quizá quedará con chincheta indefinidamente por el atractivo «histórico» de la encuesta.
> ...



Hola, Aro: Lo "lógico" y "normal" es que este Hilo, que es la continuación del anterior, ya tuviera la CHINCHETA colocada, pero bueno ya la tendrá...

A veces, Aro, las cosas son muy sencillas de "interpretar", y lo de la "encuesta" es lo que menos le preocupa a los que llevan este foro. Es más fácil de entender que en la digamos "primera parte" de este hilo hay una gran número de visitas, diálogos interesantes y mucha información disponible, de manera que es muy "rentable" para la publicidad añadida que tiene. Esa es la auténtica "explicación" y no otra, pero ya verás como a este hilo (la "segunda parte") en cuanto tenga "masa" ya le pondrán "automáticamente" la dichosa CHINCHETA...

Bueno, también uno puede "cansarse" de escribir, ya que si lo hago es por "amor al arte" y cierto "compromiso social" que he asumido para mí y la Sociedad en general. Lo digo porque no me gustan las "trabas"...

Dejando de lado el tema, porque al final es el tiempo el que pone las cosas en su "lugar", dejo un enlace que es muy bueno y que nos trae unas "reflexiones" del gran Chomsky.

- Chomsky desvela la naturaleza del temor al 'apocalipsis zombi' en EE.UU. â€“ RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 15:18 ----------

Cuando no hay "confianza" entre "aliados" qué queda...

- Hollande y Merkel estudian una red de comunicaciones europea que evite EEUU - Noticias - Política - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2014)

Os dejo un articulo para "enmarcar"... No, nunca ha habido "conspiraciones" en la Plata, son solo "paranoias" de algunos "lunáticos"...

- THE SILVER STEALERS


----------



## atom ant (17 Feb 2014)

No se angustie por la chincheta Fernando, no merece la pena... He solicitado gran líder una chincheta por PM, si no atiende a razones pues p.ej. ponemos una pancarta de protesta como último post del tema enchinchetao.
Ud como buen estratega sabe que la batalla está ganada, caerá como una manzana madura, ,,,disfrute.


Por cierto, ya puestos a protestar, no estaría mal cambiar el título por precio del oro y la plata...


Quería explicar un poco cual es mi idea sobre la plata y así no tengo que explicar constantemente y de paso podemos hacer debate
Si aplicamos un Fibonacci desde el mínimo de la plata en Oct-08, 9,45$, hasta el máximo de Abr-11, 50,56$, vemos entre los retrocesos del 76,4% (19$) y 61,8%, (25$), se puede estar formando un incipiente canal y esa parte superior sería el objetivo que más o menos tengo en mente.

22-23-25 serían las resistencias que veo.

La del 23, si llegamos, también tiene su comentario, no crean.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ja,ja,ja... ¿Angustias? Tú crees que yo puedo angustiarme por una "gilipollez" de estos "pájaros"... Ya he comentado en ocasiones que mis libros de "cabecera" son "El Camino", de Lao-Tsé y "El Arte de la Guerra", de Sun Tzu. Es curioso porque ambos autores son chinos y yo tengo una formación germano-japonesa...

No, si no me preocupa algo que sé que se producirá SI o SI, pues como bien dices en una simple cuestión de "paciencia" o, sencillamente, de seguir como hasta ahora y después todo lo demás ya llegará. De todas formas, ya andamos en el "promedio" de visitas, así que para qué preocuparse... La "protesta" deriva más por facilitar la tarea a la gente que nos pueda leer, pero bueno ya sabemos que algunos tienen una "patata" por "seso"...

No, no creo que haya de cambiar el nombre del hilo, a fin de cuentas casi todos sabéis que yo soy más "platero" que otra cosa, pero bueno considero el Oro como un referente o un "faro" y, además, en este hilo solemos dialogar, informar e incluso "protestar" sobre cualquier cosa y los MPs nos sirven de "excusa" perfecta. ¿No te parece?

Hombre, atom ant, yo llevo muchos años en los MPs y siempre he aplicado en ellos mis particulares conocimientos "fundamentalistas", pero el AT me ha servido en ocasiones para comprar, pero ya sabes que también hay otros condicionantes porque el par EUR/USD también es muy importante a la hora de tomar decisiones de compra y más si se hacen como yo lo hago, es decir en "físico"...

Tú sabes más que yo sobre AT, así que sobre eso no voy a discutirte nada, aunque sí pongo un enlace con un gráfico a diferentes plazos y, en lo personal, el "punto de inflexión" lo observo sobre los $24, pero claro entiendo que vosotros veáis "problemas" en la zona que va de $22 a $24... Si supera con "fuerza" los $24 puede haber una subida brutal y lo que me "extraña" es esa "verticalidad" sin que, aparentemente, haya noticias "nuevas" que la apoyen. Quizás, tus "queridos" anglosajones conocen las respuestas...

- Plata | Precio del Plata | Precio de Futuros del Plata

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Repasando las noticias que recibo me he encontrado con una que es muy buena para la Plata... En ella se informa que la India está a punto de construir la planta solar más grande del mundo, y se estima que la demanda anual de Plata para esa planta será de aproximadamente 20 millones de Onzas anuales...

- Silver demand from India's gigantic solar plant to exceed 20 million ounces a year,1 | ScrapMonster.com


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2014)

Sobre nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs y sus "tentáculos"... El articulo no tiene "desperdicio"...

- Rebelion. Goldman Sachs y Operación Bankia


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sobre nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs y sus "tentáculos"... El articulo no tiene "desperdicio"...
> 
> - Rebelion. Goldman Sachs y Operación Bankia



Ni las repercusión tampoco...

Estos no saben que hay poco oro en España ?

Ficharan a solbes ?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2014)

No, oro y plata forever, nada de lo que dices persiguen estos GRANUJAS... Éstos van por lo que ya he denunciado en varias ocasiones: parte de los ACTIVOS que todavía quedan en nuestro país y que los HdP que gobiernan van VENDIENDO sin importarles un pimiento cómo van a dejar este país. En realidad, lo de Bankia va a ser la "contrapartida" sobre algo ya pactado...

Te dejo un enlace para quienes quieran saber algo más sobre estos GHDLGP...

- ¿Cómo gana dinero Goldman Sachs?

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Feb 2014)

Uno de los inversores más importantes del mundo, el multimillonario americano John Paulson, mantiene su confianza en el oro por cuarto trimestre consecutivo de pérdidas del valor. El “hedge fund” que preside llamado Paulson&Co tiene en cartera 10,23 millones de acciones del ETF más importante en el mundo del oro, el SPDR Gold Trust a 31 de diciembre. Con este volumen de acciones, el vehículo de inversión de Paulson sigue siendo uno de sus más importantes accionistas.

El fondo de Paulson tiene un patrimonio de 21.000 millones de dólares. Gran parte de este volumen de dinero fue conseguido gracias a la apuesta que hizo Paulson en 2009 a favor del oro y la crisis subprime, pronosticando una rápida y espectacular subida del metal gracias a los estímulos monetarios de la Fed. Así fue...

John Paulson mantiene su confianza en el oro con pérdidas


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2014)

En la noticia que enlazo se nos cuenta como en Rota tenemos la base con mayor personal norteamericano de Europa. De paso, comprobamos como nuestro Ejecutivo se pasa por "ahí" los acuerdos que se tomaron en su momento, aunque ya sabemos que estos "sicarios" tienen una curiosa forma de "interpretar" la Democracia...

- Los españoles están en contra del despliegue del escudo antimisiles de la OTAN en su país - Noticias - Defensa - La Voz de Rusia

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 18:58 ----------

Siempre he sostenido que China no va a "salvar" a nadie y más bien nos vamos a "enterar" cuando estalle la "onda destructiva" que provocarán todas las burbujas que se han "creado" allí y "reíros" de las que hemos visto en Occidente... Aconsejo una detenida lectura al articulo que os enlazo, vale la pena...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: China Fooled the World (But It Cannot Last)


----------



## atom ant (18 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .. aunque sí pongo un enlace con un gráfico a diferentes plazos y, en lo personal, el "punto de inflexión" lo observo sobre los $24, pero claro entiendo que vosotros veáis "problemas" en la zona que va de $22 a $24... Si supera con "fuerza" los $24 puede haber una subida brutal y lo que me "extraña" es esa "verticalidad" sin que, aparentemente, haya noticias "nuevas" que la apoyen. Quizás, tus "queridos" anglosajones conocen las respuestas...



jejeje, los anglosajonios iluminati.. 
Que no haya o que todavía no se conozca noticia que "justifique" la subida ¿es bueno o malo?

Parri acaba de hacer un comentario interesante sobre ellos y el spread de la plata-oro. En principio, tanto por porcentaje de recorte como por gráfico (la plata superando la bajista) no me parece desencaminado.
Ahora no tengo tiempo pero creo que merece un desarrollo

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2014)

Más sobre China y la fuente es de "ellos"...

- www.lagranepoca.com/30983-china-quiere-dominar-mundo-pero-ni-siquiera-puede-hacer-leche-polvo

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 23:10 ----------

Del blog de Guillermo Barba, os traigo lo que ha editado hoy y es una entrevista muy interesante a Bill Murphy, Presidente del Comité de Acción Anti-monopolio del Oro (GATA). De indudable interés... y aviso a "navegantes".

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LOS MANIPULADORES PERDERÁN SU GUERRA DEL #ORO: BILL MURPHY (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)


----------



## _Mirar_ (18 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]Del blog de Guillermo Barba, os traigo lo que ha editado hoy y es una entrevista muy interesante a Bill Murphy, Presidente del Comité de Acción Anti-monopolio del Oro (GATA). De indudable interés... y aviso a "navegantes".
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: LOS MANIPULADORES PERDERÁN SU GUERRA DEL #ORO: BILL MURPHY (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)



Te me has adelantado..:S
Un articulo interesante y esclarecedor... :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2014)

Otros que siguen la "estela" de Zapatero...

- Brasil niega que su economía sea "vulnerable" a las turbulencias globales | AmÃ©ricaEconomÃ­a - El sitio de los negocios globales de AmÃ©rica Latina


----------



## Grecox (19 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .....en Rota tenemos la base con mayor personal norteamericano de Europa.



Perdona Fernando, la mayor base americana en Europa y al mismo tiempo la que tiene mayor numero de personal americano destinada allí es la Ramstein, en Alemania. Creo recordar que hay como 40.000 yanquis trabajando allí entre personal civil y militar. En la de Rota solo hay unos 2000.
De hecho creo recordar que la base de Ramstein es la mayor base americana fuera de sus fronteras.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2014)

Hola, Grecox: No hay nada que disculpar, pues tienes razón en lo que apuntas, pero yo también y me explico... En Ramstein está la mayor base aérea de los Estados Unidos en el exterior de ese país, pero evidentemente es más un "resultado" de la Guerra Fría, aparte de otras cuestiones. Militarmente, su importancia es muy relativa, ya que en caso de conflicto con Rusia sería borrada del mapa "ipso facto". Quizás, desconozcas que la auténtica "joya oculta", dentro del despliegue mundial de los EE.UU., se encuentra en la Base Aérea de Morón...

Por cierto, los números que das sobre Rota son incorrectos, aunque la verdad es que solamente podemos "especular" al respecto, pues tendrás que sumar los aproximadamente 1100 militares de los 4 destructores de la US Navy dotados con sistema de combate AEGIS. Pero... lo que te has "dejado", aunque seguramente por desconocimiento, es que Rota va a ser el enclave preferente para los buques de la Sexta Flota, actualmente con base en Nápoles (Italia) y entonces el número y "calidad" de los efectivos americanos, aunque sea en "rotación", van a ser más importantes que en Ramstein.

Además, te diré que los americanos están sacando efectivos de Alemania y de Europa para situarlos en áreas más cercanas al Pacífico... Y piensa en lo que he comentado: la Base Aérea de Morón y la Base Naval de Rota. Los americanos van a tener en nuestro país lo mejor de su dispositivo en Europa.

¡Ay! si el Almirante Carrero Blanco "levantará la cabeza"...

Saludos.


----------



## Grecox (19 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Grecox: No hay nada que disculpar, pues tienes razón en lo que apuntas, pero yo también y me explico... En Ramstein está la mayor base aérea de los Estados Unidos en el exterior de ese país, pero evidentemente es más un "resultado" de la Guerra Fría, aparte de otras cuestiones. Militarmente, su importancia es muy relativa, ya que en caso de conflicto con Rusia sería borrada del mapa "ipso facto". Quizás, desconozcas que la auténtica "joya oculta", dentro del despliegue mundial de los EE.UU., se encuentra en la Base Aérea de Morón...
> 
> Por cierto, los números que das sobre Rota son incorrectos, aunque la verdad es que solamente podemos "especular" al respecto, pues tendrás que sumar los aproximadamente 1100 militares de los 4 destructores de la US Navy dotados con sistema de combate AEGIS. Pero... lo que te has "dejado", aunque seguramente por desconocimiento, es que Rota va a ser el enclave preferente para los buques de la Sexta Flota, actualmente con base en Nápoles (Italia) y entonces el número y "calidad" de los efectivos americanos, aunque sea en "rotación", van a ser más importantes que en Ramstein.
> 
> ...




Amos a ver Fernando, que te enrollas como una persiana. Tu has afirmado esto: 

_ " .....en Rota tenemos la base con mayor personal norteamericano de Europa."_

...y es falso. Punto.
Es falso por que hay otra base en Alemania que multiplica por mucho el personal norteamericano de la de Rota. No hay más que decir. No hay nada que matizar.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2014)

Bueno, Grecox, esa afirmación viene en la noticia enlazada y que yo comparto. Ahora bien, si consideramos como personal militar "cualificado" a las familias, mantenimiento, etc., pues nada que discutir... Y yo digo y matizo lo que me da la REAL GANA... igual que tú puedes opinar lo que te parezca.


----------



## Grecox (19 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, Grecox, esa afirmación viene en la noticia enlazada y que yo comparto. Ahora bien, si consideramos como personal militar "cualificado" a las familias, mantenimiento, etc., pues nada que discutir... Y yo digo y matizo lo que me da la REAL GANA... igual que tú puedes opinar lo que te parezca.



Pero no es cierto :no:


----------



## atom ant (19 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]Del blog de Guillermo Barba, os traigo lo que ha editado hoy y es una entrevista muy interesante a Bill Murphy, Presidente del Comité de Acción Anti-monopolio del Oro (GATA). De indudable interés... y aviso a "navegantes".
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: LOS MANIPULADORES PERDERÁN SU GUERRA DEL #ORO: BILL MURPHY (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)




--------------------------------------------


*"El Cártel del Oro, como lo llamamos, tiene como principales operadores al Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS), la Reserva Federal (Fed), el Tesoro de EE.UU, el Fondo de Estabilización Cambiaria (estadounidense) y varios bancos de lingotes como JP Morgan Chase. Otros bancos centrales son llamados a suministrar oro físico al mercado de vez en cuando."*

Los anglosajonios, jeje... deberíamos consensuar un nombre para denominar a esta banda


* "Sí, ese Cártel del Oro es muy poderoso pero tiene un talón de Aquiles, y es el mercado de oro físico".*

Pues si, tienen el quinto espacio intercostal al descubierto... El mercado del oro es bastante pequeño y sería relativamente fácil hacerles morder el polvo, cosa que parece a nadie interesa.

*"No sabemos por qué, pero sin duda tiene que ver con JP Morgan (el mayor “corto” en el mercado de futuros) y el Cártel del Oro. La plata completó una base mayor el viernes pasado y explotó al alza. Lo más probable es que estas posiciones cortas masivas estén en problemas y tengan que ser cubiertas en un futuro próximo. Si no, podría dar lugar a algún tipo de impago más adelante"*

El día que Morgan "el anglosajonio" se dé la vuelta o simplemente se cubra puede ser el gran expectáculo... ¿quizá la barrera de los dos patitos*? 

Seguimiento de la batalla;











Edición: *22


----------



## atom ant (19 Feb 2014)

una preguntita

¿saben si el banco central alemán ha especulado, lanzado derivados o etc con el oro de fort Knox?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> una preguntita
> 
> ¿saben si el banco central alemán ha especulado, lanzado derivados o etc con el oro de fort Knox?



Hola, atom ant: Pues, yo diría que no... al menos no he leído ni me he enterado de nada sobre lo que preguntas.

Por otro lado, habría que ver el valor en libros que tenía el Oro alemán, pues los americanos siguen valorando el suyo en $42,22 la Onza... Aparte de que el Bundesbank, en realidad, no ha tenido nunca interés en "reclamar" el Oro de su país y todo se ha debido más a la iniciativa popular o de determinadas organizaciones alemanas que a la suya propia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 16:50 ----------

Dejo el enlace a una noticia que se ha publicado hace poco y que tiene relación con este tema.

- El Bundesbank traer? a Fr?ncfort en 2014 m?s oro de Nueva York que en 2013. diariovasco.com


----------



## atom ant (19 Feb 2014)

¿ese oro no consta en los balances como deuda AAA?

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 17:25 ----------

triple A perpétua


----------



## DenariusGold (19 Feb 2014)

Os dejo este grafico de configuracion "taza con asa", se que muchos aqui aprecian las figuras chartistas... Si damos credito a esta proyeccion tecnica, podriamos tener un pull-back hacia los 1280$ para luego romper fuertemente al alza... con un target hacia los 1500$ a medio plazo... pero primero tenemos que confirmar esta figura taza con asa, aun nos falta el asa ! y luego la barrera de los 1400$... tiempo al tiempo...

Personalmente contaba con un sell-off de los mercados de acciones, con la alta posibilidad de ver presiones tambien sobre el oro/plata papel a traves de los ETFs... Pero de momento nada.... Si ocurriese en modo Krach en los mercados en las proximas semanas, no habra que asustarse y aprovecharse de precios rebajados del oro/plata papel para comprar fisico...








En este otro chart, podemo apreciar que seguiremos atrapados en el canal bajista mientras no estemos por encima de los 1350$ de forma clara y sostenida. Quizas tardemos aun algunas semanas (o meses) para romper la resistencia... pero creo que la larga correccion esta tocando a su fin 
just my opinion... Saludos, MG


----------



## DenariusGold (19 Feb 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Las tazas en su fondo suelen ser mas redondeadas,no como esta que es un mini doble suelo,pero en fin,si sale el asa,la dare por buena.Ademas en este tipo de figuras el volumen juega un papel muy importante para dar veracidad o no a la figura.Hace falta mas tiempo.




Good points indeed ! demasiado temprano para corroborar la figura, y es cierto que el volumen tiene importancia. Ya veremos que ocurre.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> ¿ese oro no consta en los balances como deuda AAA?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 17:25 ----------
> 
> triple A perpétua



Bueno, atom ant, ya te has respondido tú solo, pero para aquellos que nos leen vamos a decir que de acuerdo al Comité de Basilea III, el Oro se considera un activo de riesgo cero, exactamente la misma consideración que le conceden a un bono soberano AAA...

Pero vamos a recordar a propósito del Oro alemán que, en su momento, Carl-Ludwig Thiele, miembro del Consejo del Banco Central de Alemania, justificó la política de guardar el Oro fuera de Alemania porque "era importante tenerlo depositado en los centros internacionales de comercio de oro para, en el peor de los casos, disponer de él en un corto tiempo como reserva de divisas. El oro depositado "en casa" no puede ser utilizado fácilmente como garantía para obtener divisas a cambio."

Bueno, con esto queda claro que de "reliquia bárbara" nada de nada, aunque no puedo evitar una irónica "sonrisa" cuando hablaba de "corto tiempo"...

Saludos.


----------



## SilverAndGold (19 Feb 2014)

Para los interesados en oro y Metales preciosos, vamos a comenzar seminarios online concentrados especialmente en todos los aspectos del negocio e inversion en oro, el primero empieza esta tarde para el que le interese. 

EL SABER NO OCUPA LUGAR

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/508667-que-reserva-fraccionaria.html


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2014)

Sobran comentarios...

- EURODIPUTADO PIDE CAÌRCEL PARA LOS BANQUEROS Y POLÃTICOS http://24kilates.goldbex.com - YouTube


----------



## atom ant (20 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, bien visto Denarius gold, pronto vamos a ver si es una taza, en principio el volumen de la caída de hoy debiera ser bajo y el asa no rebasar el 1290 como mucho
La proyección de la taza también interesante, edición: 1500, obviando una gran resistencia que hay en la zona del 1400 

Mañana tercer viernes del mes

Y la platita a ver si es capaz de cerrar la semana por encima de 21,55 please.



Saludos


----------



## Parri (20 Feb 2014)

Atención a las espectaculares subidas del café, gas y posibles suelos en metales preciosos y otros granos en los mercados de futuros.

Yo de momento ya he realizado mi última compra en plata, son demasiadas señales alcistas las que tengo ya y como soy bastante mayorcito y no voy a pedir responsabilidades a nadie actúo en consecuencia.

Ahora comienza la inflación en toda regla, los alimentos y la energía se van a disparar por la nubes mucho más de lo que ya están, vamos a flipar.

Ya sé que a la mayoría de este hilo no os gusta mucho especular pero si alguien quiere ganarse algunos papelitos de colores que le meta caña al futuro del azúcar que aún está baratito, el gas y el café se me han escapado pero el sucre lo tengo bien atado.

Saludos cracks, es un placer leeros y poder comentar aquí, porque a los que me rodean o bien no les interesa o bien tienen miedo y no quieren hablar de estos temas.


----------



## atom ant (20 Feb 2014)

quizá ya están de moda y sea un poco tarde Parri, en mi humilde opinión yo esperaría a un retroceso para entrar.

El café ha subido un 61,8%, precaución con el café, el gas natural está relativamente barato pero tiene delante una resistencia gorda (en 6.5) donde debería frenarse para dibujar algún tipo de figura. El azúcar, a pesar de la aparente bajada si miramos un gráfico de largo plazo en mi opinión no está tan barata, yo personalmente la veo en 12,2-12,5, aunque 15$ es un soporte lo suficiente poderoso como para echarle un tiento.

si les parece el finde echamos unos gráficos y hacemos un debate a ver qué sacamos en claro entre todos.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 13:55 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, atom ant, ya te has respondido tú solo, pero para aquellos que nos leen vamos a decir que de acuerdo al Comité de Basilea III, el Oro se considera un activo de riesgo cero, exactamente la misma consideración que le conceden a un bono soberano AAA...



Osea, que el mejor activo que tienen en sus balances es humo...
El Becerra ya tiene anunciado que los test a los bancos de este verano van a ser terribles, la puntilla.

Tengo un poco de miedo, la verdad.


----------



## atom ant (20 Feb 2014)

Pa mi que la batalla de la plata de los últimos días está dibujando una bandera







dos toques arriba, dos toques abajo, ya tenemos canal







Se me cae la babilla solo de pensar en que rompa los 22 al alza.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, los que tengan Oro, y también Plata, tienen mucho... Lo otro, sí, es "papel" que cuando se quema produce "humo"... No sé si sabes que el Oro tiene un enorme peso en el balance del Banco Nacional de Suiza, por algo será y por ese mismo motivo es conocida la "solvencia" del país helvético. 

Hola, Parri: Bueno, la gente hoy tiene muchos problemas y ¿sabes? hay mucho miedo a la incertidumbre que nos rodea. Yo ya tengo cierta edad y me cuesta asimilar la pasividad con que la sociedad está afrontando lo que le está "cayendo"... Quizás, en mi juventud teníamos otra "madera" u otros "valores" y se "liaba" por muchísimo menos de lo que estamos viviendo hoy en día. Yo tengo una tesis sobre ello y es que ciertos "privilegios" conseguidos por la Sociedad se han vuelto contra ella y, como diría nuestro amigo atom ant, los "anglosajon´i´os" vieron "muchas" cosas cuando triunfó la "Revolución de los Claveles" en Portugal...

¿Y qué pretendo decir con esto? Pues, mira a raíz de aquello se comenzó a abolir/suspender el Servicio Militar Obligatorio, que estaba mal diseñado, pero que hacia que la gente adquiriera unos determinados "valores", aparte de cierta autosuficiencia y eso era/es peligroso para el Sistema. Mejor contratar "mercenarios" y así, poco a poco, a decaído la capacidad combativa de los "machotes" de nuestra Sociedad y, en general, también de la de toda Europa Occidental. En fin, es una simple "teoría" y doy por supuesto que la gente la verá "absurda", pero bueno cada cual tiene su opinión...

Os voy a dejar un enlace que os va a gustar y es, digamos, una "línea paralela" a lo que acabo de comentar:

- Contando historias: Quiero vivir en los mundos de Yupi

Parri, hace bastantes años me dediqué al "papel" y lo conozco "todo": Acciones, Indices, Bonos, Materias Primas, Divisas, etc. Y gané y perdí "dinero", pero me dí cuenta de que no me satisfacía a nivel personal, así que ya me dediqué a seguir con mí trabajo "productivo" y a "atesorar" MPs. Sólo volvería a los "mercados" en caso de "necesidad" ya que mis concimientos me permitirían vivir de ellos sin ningún tipo de problema, pero ya es una simple cuestión de ética personal. ¡Ojo! que para nada soy contrario a los que os dedicáis a "pescar" en ellos, a fin de cuentas ya sabes que sois simples "pezqueñines"...

Sobre tu comentario me he dedicado a observar los gráficos de algunas Materias Primas y, efectivamente, el Azúcar parece un "caballo ganador". Hay una Materia Prima en la que casi nadie se fija, pero tiene toda la pinta de ser una apuesta "segura" en el largo plazo y se trata del Paladio. Toma "nota", te lo dice un viejo "lobo"...

Respecto a la Inflación ya existe, aunque muy "maquillada", pero vamos estoy harto de repetir que salarios a la baja o "congelados" desde hace años (en mi empresa ya llevamos seis...), qué no han subido la Luz/Gas, Comustibles, Transportes, Alimentos, etc., etc. Y después tienen los "santos cojones" de publicar un IPC que no es "digerible" ni harto de vino... Que esto se puede "agravar", pues por supuesto y casi seguro que lo veremos, aunque tienen que ir con cuidado con los "tempos", porque al final la gente ya harta podría decir aquello "de perdidos al río..."

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (20 Feb 2014)

Perdonad una pregunta.
No habéis notado las subidas que están teniendo los índices XAU y HUI muy por encima de los MPs me imagino que es una buena señal.
Según yo lo entiendo estas empresas cotizan como metales físicos, me imagino que repercutirá.
Que pensáis'?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2014)

Sí, antonio1960, suelo seguir los medios económicos americanos y no hace mucho comenté en el foro que las mineras estaban muy baratas... Efectivamente, están subiendo y eso puede ser una buena señal y es que está entrando dinero, aunque claro teniendo en cuenta como están las bolsas americanas no extraña que se busquen "alternativas" o valores baratos o con mayor potencial...

De todas, formas, para quienes nos leen, hay que explicar que el XAU es el "Philadelphia Gold and Silver Index" y se compone de 16 de las principales compañías mineras internacionales de Oro y de Plata. Y el HUI es el "Nyse Arca Gold BUGS Index".

La diferencia fundamental entre el XAU y el HUI estriba en que el primero permite realizar o no cobertura (hedging) y el segundo no. Está claro que yo prefiero el HUI, pues estimo que es más "fiable"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Feb 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Las tazas en su fondo suelen ser mas redondeadas,no como esta que es un mini doble suelo,pero en fin,si sale el asa,la dare por buena.Ademas en este tipo de figuras el volumen juega un papel muy importante para dar veracidad o no a la figura.Hace falta mas tiempo.



Bingo

Es un comienzo...por definir.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2014)

Muy interesante...

- Rebelion. ¿Salir o no salir del euro? Esa es la cuestión


----------



## atom ant (21 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Hombre, los que tengan Oro, y también Plata, tienen mucho... Lo otro, sí, es "papel" que cuando se quema produce "humo"... No sé si sabes que el Oro tiene un enorme peso en el balance del Banco Nacional de Suiza, por algo será y por ese mismo motivo es conocida la "solvencia" del país helvético.
> .



La pregunta que me hago es si el germano-bank tendrán las 300 Tm en sus balances. 10mil millones de eurakos incobrables le hacen un roto a cualquiera





fernandojcg dijo:


> Parri, hace bastantes años me dediqué al "papel" y lo conozco "todo": Acciones, Indices, Bonos, Materias Primas, Divisas, etc. Y gané y perdí "dinero", pero me dí cuenta de que no me satisfacía a nivel personal, así que ya me dediqué a seguir con mí trabajo "productivo" y a "atesorar" MPs. Sólo volvería a los "mercados" en caso de "necesidad" ya que mis concimientos me permitirían vivir de ellos sin ningún tipo de problema, pero ya es una simple cuestión de ética personal. ¡Ojo! que para nada soy contrario a los que os dedicáis a "pescar" en ellos, a fin de cuentas ya sabes que sois simples "pezqueñines"...



Quizá las mentes más lúcidas y perversas del planeta pertenecen a este gremio, y desde la humildad a nivel intelectual me resulta altamente satisfactorio,,, cuando les las cosas salen bien, por supuesto.
Y los MPs lo tienen todo, mucha filosofía, mucho seguimiento, mucho debate, el comex, el físico, los anglosajonios, los amarillos,

se me ocurre que quizá les estoy dando la brasa con tanto gráfico y tanto número, reconozco que estoy un poco excitadillo con el surf.
procuraré moderarme.

y

Tercer viernes del mes, a ver cómo lo pintan

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Feb 2014)

En el mes de enero, el 80% de las exportaciones de oro de Suiza se dirigieron hacia Asia y mayoritariamente a Hong Kong según los datos proporcionados por la Agencia de Comercio Exterior del país transalpino. A su vez, la mayor parte de las importaciones de oro y plata físicos de Suiza lo han sido de Reino Unido. En este sentido, se mantiene una vez más el denominado “camino del oro” Londres-Suiza-Hong Kong.

De estas exportaciones, el 44% se dirigieron a Hong Kong, el 14% fue hacia India, el 8,6% hacia Singapur, el 7,6% para los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y finalmente el 6,3% de forma directa hacia China. Por el lado de las importaciones y en términos absolutos, Suiza importó oro por valor de 4.230 millones de francos suizos, lo cual en dólares suponen 4.870 millones. Esta cuantía supone el 60% de las importaciones de oro de Suiza en el mismo período...

Las exportaciones de oro de Suiza van en un 80% hacia Asia


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> La pregunta que me hago es si el germano-bank tendrán las 300 Tm en sus balances. 10mil millones de eurakos incobrables le hacen un roto a cualquiera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Las mentes perversas SI que pertenecen a ese mundo y tú que sabes acerca de los "Iluminati" no puedes menos que darme la razón. ¿Mentes lucidas? Pues dependerá de cada cual, si nos referimos a los "pequeños/medianos". Es indudable que los "mercados" permiten una mayor capacidad de análisis, que podemos llevar también al campo de la "intelectualidad", aparte de que es "necesario", bueno ya lo sabes...

Pero, siempre hay un "pero" y aquí no no hay uno sino varios, y es que también hace que aparezca lo peor de cada uno y sobre todo lo que gira alrededor de la codicia... Al final, por regla general, suele acabar desestabilizando al individuo que acaba no aplicando lo que es esencial si quieres "triunfar" en ese mundo: no creer en nada por muchos que lo crean y, si tienes que "creer" en algo, tienes que someterlo al dictamen de la razón y de la "conciencia". Bien, esto último es lo que me acabó apartando de los mercados, pero claro que para mí el dinero no es "esencial" y es duro tener que decir eso cuando ves tanta miseria alrededor de nuestro entorno. Y ya te dije que cuando tenga "necesidad" vuelvo y ningún problema para seguir viviendo, pero no sé si haría eso o irme a vivir a una selva... puestos a elegir.

Mira, a Buda se le atribuye la siguiente frase: "Ni siquiera un dios puede cambiar en derrota la victoria de quien se ha vencido a sí mismo." Bueno, yo aún estoy en ello, pero me queda menos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2014)

Hola de nuevo, atom ant: Me había dejado algo por responderte y es lo relativo al Oro alemán. Bien, si en el balance está contabilizado al valor de libros que se realizó la "transferencia" pues como que no hay ningún "roto"... A eso hoy en día lo conocemos como "maquillaje contable"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2014)

¿El Efecto Mariposa?

- La crisis en Ucrania entierra las monedas europeas - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## atom ant (22 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, a Buda se le atribuye la siguiente frase: "Ni siquiera un dios puede cambiar en derrota la victoria de quien se ha vencido a sí mismo." Bueno, yo aún estoy en ello, pero me queda menos...
> 
> Saludos.



nuestro otro pequeño yo... tener dominado nuestro ego es una pelea constante, ciertamente.

Pues si, estoy un poco alteradillo porque hago cosas que no hago habitualmente. jeje aguanto el papel porque me tienen Uds comido el coco y tengo fe en el inminente cohetazo.
gráficamente es la manera más sencilla de expresarse







rompiendo la mme200 no solo traspasa una gran trinchera sino que la voltea a alcista... el cierre de cortos puede ser a lo tsunami

Y el el gold tiene todavía un campo de minas por delante pero..lo mismo,


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: No, el "coco" te lo tienes "comido" tú, además a los que os gusta el AT soléis ser bastante propensos a ello... Tengo amigos que se dedican a él y sé lo que digo, pero bueno en algo hay "entretenerse", ¿No? Además, yo siempre he pensado que es la forma más parecida a desarrollar una ¿guerra? "pacífica"...

Efectivamente, somos algunos los que vemos un tremendo potencial en los MPs, especialmente en la Plata, desde luego sin olvidar al Oro, y teniendo muy en cuenta al Platino y Paladio, sobre todo éste último. Y -¡ojo!- que en los próximos años serán "actualidad" nuevos metales y por cuyo control se están desarrollando varios conflictos alrededor del mundo. Bueno, si antes no envían todo a la Mierda... que parece que también están en ello.

El "papel" ya sabes que tiene un gran inconveniente para los que nos consideramos "fundamentalistas" y es que éste tiene las "propiedades" que imperen en cada momento o situación. Desde luego, hay que tener cierto grado de "abstracción" para confiar en que el Sistema va a funcionar si hay un Gran Tsunami financiero, vamos un "cataclismo"... En otros tiempos, no tan lejanos, podía ser así, pero con el abanico de "incertidumbres" que tenemos por delante qué quieres que te diga...

En fin, a malas, confío más en las raíces de una higuera donde esconder mi pequeño "tesorillo"...

De todas formas, Suerte y parece que SI, que esta vez la Plata puede iniciar un tramo alcista importante si consigue superar los $24, que parecen a "tiro de piedra", pero ciertamente no va a ser fácil... En el Oro subyacen "otras" causas muy diferentes, pero en cuanto vuelva a aparecer "pánico" el AT no va a servir de nada aquí, al menos en mi modesta opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (22 Feb 2014)

Goldman aSegura que el oro no superará los 1400 y que para diciembre estará en los 1050.
Lo cual nos.indica que puede suceder todo lo contrario.
Estos no utilizan los AT??


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Hombre, a mí lo que diga Goldman Sachs como que me la "sopla"... Esos son unos GHDLGP que manipulan todo a su antojo, por consiguiente el AT se lo pasan por el "forro de los cojones" y ellos tienen el suficiente dinero o "papel" como para reventar resistencias y soportes, así que no creo que le presten una especial atención...

Sobre el "análisis" que comentas no sé si es actual. Me "suena" más a lo que comentaron el pasado mes de Junio´13, donde indicaban $1300 para finales del pasado año y los $1050 para ¿finales? de 2014. Sin embargo, cuando el Oro era alcista bien que recomendaban comprar... Yo pienso que cada cual ha de informarse, "abstraerse" de las recomendaciones "interesadas" y tener opinión propia, de manera que uno pueda "embarcarse" con cierto convencimiento. Desgraciadamente, en mi caso, cada vez veo menos alternativas a los MPs "físicos", pero quede claro que hablo de mí...

¡Ah! y volviendo a los GHDLGP, dejo un enlace y, que si lees la noticia, verás que también están en destrozar a nuestra Sociedad, de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba... Ya ves la "credibilidad" que tienen para mí estos "mal nacidos"...

- Madrid vendió pisos públicos por 63.000 euros a empresas que ahora exigen a sus inquilinos 160.000

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (22 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: Hombre, a mí lo que diga Goldman Sachs como que me la "sopla"... Esos son unos GHDLGP que manipulan todo a su antojo, por consiguiente el AT se lo pasan por el "forro de los cojones" y ellos tienen el suficiente dinero o "papel" como para reventar resistencias y soportes, así que no creo que le presten una especial atención...
> 
> Sobre el "análisis" que comentas no sé si es actual. Me "suena" más a lo que comentaron el pasado mes de Junio´13, donde indicaban $1300 para finales del pasado año y los $1050 para ¿finales? de 2014. Sin embargo, cuando el Oro era alcista bien que recomendaban comprar... Yo pienso que cada cual ha de informarse, "abstraerse" de las recomendaciones "interesadas" y tener opinión propia, de manera que uno pueda "embarcarse" con cierto convencimiento. Desgraciadamente, en mi caso, cada vez veo menos alternativas a los MPs "físicos", pero quede claro que hablo de mí...
> 
> ...




El dato es de la semana pasada,en oroplata.com.
Goldman práctica la usura más descarada de lo que habíamos visto nunca.
Hicieron grandes inversores en las inmobiliarias con beneficios entre el 33 Y El 27% anual.
Curiosamente se retiraron justo antes de la crisis , y ahora vuelven a por todo.
Tendrían que mirar si también participaron en la inundación de liquidez que propició la burbuja.
Igual se cierra el círculo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Pues, como se nota que no suelo leer los informes que me envían... ya que recibo su informe diario. Bueno, pues no han cambiado sus "previsiones" formuladas en el pasado mes de Junio´13... No suelo hacer caso a las recomendaciones "interesadas", es más "fiable" ver qué hacen los "insiders" o los datos de las mineras, Mints, etc., aunque en los MPs se ha de aplicar el "fundamentalismo" personal y tener claro los "conceptos": no seguir a la "masa" cuando compra, hacerlo cuando baja, no comprar nunca en los "picos", destinar un dinero del que podemos prescindir, incluso a medio plazo, y que la compra sea de "físico"... Teniendo muy "claro" esto, el riesgo no es elevado, aunque se han de analizar bien las circunstancias personales de cada cual y las "percepciones" que tengamos a futuro sobre el trabajo, la familia, la deuda que se hayan podido contraer, etc. En los MPs no hay que buscar "pelotazos"...

Efectivamente, Goldman Sachs fue uno de los actores principales en la Burbuja inmobiliaria, pero aquí y en los otros países donde estalló y... estallará. Con este tipo de "buitres" solamente caben medidas drásticas: cortarles el "pescuezo"...

Bueno, respecto a lo del "cierre del círculo", voy a dejar un enlace que nos explica cómo se efectuó el mismo en otras Crisis históricas...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/120489-crisis-economicas-cambiaron-historia

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Feb 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Goldman aSegura que el oro no superará los 1400 y que para diciembre estará en los 1050.
> Lo cual nos.indica que puede suceder todo lo contrario.
> Estos no utilizan los AT??



La fuente de G&S es cada vez menos fiable, aunque esta vez...ya veremos.


----------



## antonio1960 (22 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> La fuente de G&S es cada vez menos fiable, aunque esta vez...ya veremos.




Como dice Fernando son HDLGP,


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2014)

Habrá que vigilar las próximas semanas... La noticia que enlazo, la fortaleza del Euro, de los Bonos alemanes, de los MPs...

- China se deshace masivamente de bonos de EE.UU. , Â¿nuevo colapso a la vista? â€“ RT


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2014)

Interesante...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFXVfE5F0cg


----------



## atom ant (23 Feb 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Goldman aSegura que el oro no superará los 1400 y que para diciembre estará en los 1050.
> Lo cual nos.indica que puede suceder todo lo contrario.
> Estos no utilizan los AT??



siempre es interesante ver qué opinan públicamente los HDLGP... Parece que el anglosajonio dice que apuestan por un canal 1200-1400 (en 1400 anda la eMM200 de semanas) y que a final de año romperá a la baja...¿qué dicen sobre la plata?


Esto de ponérselo baratito a los chinos para que lo acaparen, creo yo que debía considerarse traición o algo, porque están acelerando el proceso de la caída del imperio... en fin

Bélgica tuvo que comprar en diciembre 50.000 millones en deuda usa para tapar el "toque" de los chinos. Los ciudadanos belgas deben estar flipando pero independientemente de ello,,,que mala sensación.
Quizá sea este el motivo del cambio de tendencia de las materias primas


Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Feb 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Como dice Fernando son HDLGP,



Son lo que son, G&S manipulación asegurada, es bueno saber lo que dicen, siempre dan pistas aunque pretendan lo antagónico.


----------



## Grecox (23 Feb 2014)

Pues ojalá se equivoquen pero suelen acertar. Básicamente porque ellos mismos se encargan de llevar la cotización hacia donde han "predicho". Llevo tiempo siguiendo las predicciones de GS, JPM, y aciertan bastante más de lo que fallan


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2014)

Más información sobre lo que comentábamos en el hilo hace pocos días...

- Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Marruecos mandan ahora en el Estrecho


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Feb 2014)

Para reír o para llorar.

El oro del Rhin vuelve a casa


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2014)

Penoso lo de Ucrania...

- Â¿EE.UU. y la UE quieren comprar Ucrania? â€“ RT


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Penoso lo de Ucrania...
> 
> - Â¿EE.UU. y la UE quieren comprar Ucrania? â€“ RT



Es unos de los lideres mundiales en fabricación de vehículos y misiles...de oro los rusos no les dejaron en exceso...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2014)

No, oro y plata forever, aquí el Oro tiene poco que ver. Aquí se está dirimiendo una guerra que ni los propios ucranianos saben y que se reduce a esto: Poder y Economía.

No andaba muy desencaminado Hitler cuando dijo: "Detrás de la Economía también debe haber Poder, dado que solamente el Poder garantiza la Economía." Bueno, no es lo más "ético", pero parece que esa ha sido una "máxima" dentro de la Historia.

Os dejo un enlace que merece una detenida lectura para entender el asunto de Ucrania...

- Ucrania, entre Rusia y Occidente | Politikon

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Feb 2014)

Las tendencias y las señales que nos proporcionan los gráficos de análisis técnico indican una nueva semana de subidas en el precio del oro. Según el consenso de los analistas consultados por Kitco, el mercado se muestra alcista en el corto plazo. El precio de los futuros con vencimiento en abril de Nueva York ha escalado hasta los 1.323,6 dólares por onza mientras que en el caso de la plata se muestra una misma tendencia alcista en 21,78 dólares por onza.

En el consenso de Kitco, de 23 consultados, el 90% cree que el precio subirá mientras que el 10% restante se reparte a partes iguales entre quedarse quieto y bajar. En este sentido, los inversores siguen enganchados a la carrera alcista con la que ha empezado este 2014 el precio del oro.

“El oro está empujando fuerte. Tuvimos una ruptura de resistencias en 1.290 dólares y si podemos probar los 1.330 otra vez y romperlos, podremos ir más allá. Mi preocupación es si veremos mejores datos económicos. Si vemos una mejora en los datos, el dólar se fortalecerá y el oro sufrirá presiones bajistas. Pero por el momento creo que el oro seguirá subiendo aunque no estoy seguro de cuánto más”, asegura Daniel Pavilonis, bróker de materias primas de RJO Futures.

El nivel de 1.308,80 dólares se sitúa en la media móvil de 200 días, la cual fue traspasada el viernes. Según Charles Nedoss, analista y estratega de LaSalle Futures Group, una cota muy plausible es la de los 1.350 dólares por onza. En este sentido, otro de los niveles a vigilar es el 62% de retroceso, el cual está en la cota de 1.337,83 dólares la onza. En ello ha puesto el foco el analista de UBS Edel Tully.


Razones técnicas para una subida en el precio del oro

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 10:59 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> No, oro y plata forever, aquí el Oro tiene poco que ver. Aquí se está dirimiendo una guerra que ni los propios ucranianos saben y que se reduce a esto: Poder y Economía.
> 
> No andaba muy desencaminado Hitler cuando dijo: "Detrás de la Economía también debe haber Poder, dado que solamente el Poder garantiza la Economía." Bueno, no es lo más "ético", pero parece que esa ha sido una "máxima" dentro de la Historia.
> 
> ...



El derrocamiento del presidente Yanukovich en Ucrania deja al descubierto su patrimonio en oro

El derrocamiento de Yanukovich deja al descubierto su patrimonio

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 11:06 ----------

Otro dato, que no ayuda a la mejora de la economia y esto es España...No Ucrania

La crisis multiplica casi por 20 los parados que rescatan sus planes de pensiones

La crisis multiplica casi por 20 los parados que rescatan sus planes de pensiones

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 11:11 ----------

Valore la opción de invertir  en oro

Valore la opciÃ³n de invertir â€¨en oro | El Economista


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Feb 2014)

Technical Charts Support Gold 

Weekly Outlook

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 13:00 ----------

La Sociedad de Minería más grande del mundo tendrá una convención anual en Salt Lake City 

Mundo Minero - Portal de Noticias


----------



## antonio1960 (24 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Las tendencias y las señales que nos proporcionan los gráficos de análisis técnico indican una nueva semana de subidas en el precio del oro. Según el consenso de los analistas consultados por Kitco, el mercado se muestra alcista en el corto plazo. El precio de los futuros con vencimiento en abril de Nueva York ha escalado hasta los 1.323,6 dólares por onza mientras que en el caso de la plata se muestra una misma tendencia alcista en 21,78 dólares por onza.
> 
> En el consenso de Kitco, de 23 consultados, el 90% cree que el precio subirá mientras que el 10% restante se reparte a partes iguales entre quedarse quieto y bajar. En este sentido, los inversores siguen enganchados a la carrera alcista con la que ha empezado este 2014 el precio del oro.
> 
> ...



Algo extraño tiene la posesión de oro que escandaliza al pueblo.
Un kilo de oro 40.000 dólares y se echan las manos a la cabeza.
Hace un par de semanaS se vendió un Bacon en 50 millones de euros.
Y nadie preguntó ni quien lo había comprado.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Feb 2014)

POBREZA, DESEMPLEO Y FERRARIS. BANCA Y DOW JONES

LaBolsa.com : POBREZA, DESEMPLEO Y FERRARIS. BANCA Y DOW JONES


----------



## atom ant (24 Feb 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Algo extraño tiene la posesión de oro que escandaliza al pueblo.
> Un kilo de oro 40.000 dólares y se echan las manos a la cabeza.
> Hace un par de semanaS se vendió un Bacon en 50 millones de euros.
> Y nadie preguntó ni quien lo había comprado.



jeje, supongo que cuando el tipo se hizo una moneda de un kilo con su efigie la cosa es como para pensar en algún tipo de oligofrenia. 

Un insider de "la cosa" invirtiendo en la competencia... interesante.

saludos

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 13:12 ----------

El devenir de la contienda


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2014)

Enlazo un articulo que demuestra que, ajustando la Inflación, los salarios de la mayor parte de los estadounidenses siguen igual que en ...¡1999! Sería interesante conocer un estudio parecido sobre la UE y, especialmente, sobre España... Tampoco creo que fuesen a variar mucho las cifras, ¿No os parece?

- www.politifact.com/wisconsin/statem...adjusting-inflation-most-americans-havent-see


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Feb 2014)

En que Invertir mi Dinero el 2014 

INVERTIR EN ORO Y PLATA

En que Invertir mi Dinero el 2014 - Dinero y Negocios


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (24 Feb 2014)

20 cosas que hacer un viernes por la noche 20 cosas que hacer un viernes por la noche - MBC Times


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2014)

A la búsqueda de los que serán los ¿últimos recursos?

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/120805-guerra-fria-polemica-polo-norte-artico


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

Hola, oro y plata forever: Acabo de leer algunos enlaces de los que has puesto hoy y, respecto a ellos, tengo que decirte en relación al Oro de Yanukovich que he visto algo de ello en uno de los informativos de hoy, y creo que estaba claro que mi comentario se refería al Oro de Ucrania y no al que pudiera tener el tirano de turno y que no suelen diferenciarse mucho entre sí, independientemente de los países y culturas a las que pertenezcan. 

Bueno, parece ser que los Planes de Pensiones SI que han tenido utilidad para mucha gente que los tenía y a los que la "suerte" les ha dado la espalda... Aquí, aunque séamos bastante partidarios de los MPs "físicos", siempre abogamos por la mayor diversificación posible. Nadie tiene una "bola de cristal" para adivinar el futuro, así que repartir nuestro patrimonio en diferentes "opciones" no está ni estará nunca de más y mucho menos mientras sigamos con la "patada adelante"... Luego, ya veremos qué pasa...

Y SI -de nuevo-, oro y plata forever, la "realidad" es triste y muy "cruda"...

- Espa?a y Europa, cada vez m?s cerca de la deflaci?n de Jap?n

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El nivel de 1.308,80 dólares se sitúa en la media móvil de 200 días, la cual fue traspasada el viernes. Según Charles Nedoss, analista y estratega de LaSalle Futures Group, una cota muy plausible es la de los 1.350 dólares por onza. En este sentido, otro de los niveles a vigilar es el 62% de retroceso, el cual está en la cota de 1.337,83 dólares la onza. En ello ha puesto el foco el analista de UBS Edel Tully.



Hola, buenos días; pues yo creo que media móvil que "funciona" históricamente es la exponencial que está en 1328,6... lo que sí es importante a tener en cuenta es que estamos zona de retroceso del 61,8% y 50% respectivamente de la última caída.

Los fibos andarían así:
Oro:
76,4%-- 1374,4
61,8%-- 1337,6
50%-- 1307,5
Plata:
61,8%-- 22,771
50%---- 22.004
38,2%-- 21,237

todavía tengo fe en que romperemos al alza sin un retroceso previo importante pero...presto a descabalgarme en cualquier momento (y por ende, dejar de darles "la brasa", jeje)

La batalla:


----------



## atom ant (25 Feb 2014)

adiós platita...


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oro y plata forever: Acabo de leer algunos enlaces de los que has puesto hoy y, respecto a ellos, tengo que decirte en relación al Oro de Yanukovich que he visto algo de ello en uno de los informativos de hoy, y creo que estaba claro que mi comentario se refería al Oro de Ucrania y no al que pudiera tener el tirano de turno y que no suelen diferenciarse mucho entre sí, independientemente de los países y culturas a las que pertenezcan.
> 
> Bueno, parece ser que los Planes de Pensiones SI que han tenido utilidad para mucha gente que los tenía y a los que la "suerte" les ha dado la espalda... Aquí, aunque séamos bastante partidarios de los MPs "físicos", siempre abogamos por la mayor diversificación posible. Nadie tiene una "bola de cristal" para adivinar el futuro, así que repartir nuestro patrimonio en diferentes "opciones" no está ni estará nunca de más y mucho menos mientras sigamos con la "patada adelante"... Luego, ya veremos qué pasa...
> 
> ...



Respecto a la deflaccion nipona...a ver si adquirimos lo bueno tambien, es decir Paro cercano al cero por ciento...

Ahora y volviendo al Aureo, pendientes de India...

Consecuencias para el mercado del oro del levantamiento de prohibiciones sobre importación en India

Levantamiento de prohibiciones sobre importación en India

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 12:18 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Respecto a la deflaccion nipona...a ver si adquirimos lo bueno tambien, es decir Paro cercano al cero por ciento...
> 
> Ahora y volviendo al Aureo, pendientes de India...
> 
> ...



Y aqui en España dicen que va bien...y va mal...

España crecerá en 2014 un 1%, el doble de lo previsto, pero no cumplirá con el déficit

España crecerá en 2014 un 1%, el doble de lo previsto, pero no cumplirá con el déficit - elEconomista.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

Onza de oro aumenta brillo a máximo de 16 semanas en NY

Onza de oro aumenta brillo a máximo de 16 semanas en NY | El Financiero


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Adiós a la Plata, tan "pronto"... Joder, y yo "poseido" comprando... En fin, cuestión de "perspectivas"... 

Saludos.

Hola, oro y plata forever: Bueno, he leído algo de lo que has colocado hoy y ya sabes que a mí me gustan las cosas "serias" y "diseccionarlas" si hace falta, ya que a fin de cuentas a este hilo acude gente para encontrar información un poco digamos "alternativa" y no solamente centrada en los MPs. Dicho esto, también quiere decirte que no lo tomes como una crítica personal, porque no lo es, ya que aprecio mucho -y tú lo sabes- tus aportaciones en este hilo y otros, pero sí que voy a matizar algunas cosas de dos de los enlaces que has colocado.

Si la Deflación que hay en España no estuviera acompañada de un paro tan brutal, pues como que tampoco sería tan perjudicial para las clases medias para abajo, pero con ese volumen en el paro... La comparación con Japón no hay por donde cogerla, puesto que allí, a pesar de su numerosa población, el paro actual es del 4%. Así que...

¿Que España va bien? La de ahora o la del Siglo XVI, por decir algo... Insisto en que con ese paro "estructural" y con las actuales medidas de austeridad, aparte de los "buitres" de la Troika, y la INEXISTENCIA de ninguna política de carácter económico, pues salir de la actual situación es totalmente imposible. Bueno, cabe esperar a Diciembre y escribir a los "Reyes Magos"... Y más después de ver hoy la intervención del esperpento ese que "dirige" el país con su típica mirada de "merluza muerta"... Joder, como debe estar de mal el mundo si "ESTO" a tenido acceso al Poder...

Nada, dejo un enlace y que es mucho más realista de lo que nos están "vendiendo"...

- Rebelion. La macroeconomía paradójica: "los de arriba" y "los de abajo"

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Adiós a la Plata, tan "pronto"... Joder, y yo "poseido" comprando... En fin, cuestión de "perspectivas"...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



_Edición: adiós a la plata de papel, si, era su destino._

pero con el dedo en el gatillo, prefiero perder $0,25 por onza. (la he visto un poco débil con el temita de la eMM200) pero veo que se espabila y sigue luchando.

No recuerdo los enlaces pero, ¿Se refiere a cuando trasladé la pregunta del Niño Becerra de si era necesaria una clase media?

saludos

NOTA: quiero aclarar que solo soy un aficionado y no pretendo sentar cátedra ni hacerme pasar por una gurú-echadora e cartas, el motivo inicial de que ponga gráficos era el de provocar la crítica, contrastar con las ideas y gráficos de otros y en fin, un debate con la intención de ver qué sacamos entre todos. Evidentemente no conseguí el objetivo, de hecho creo que no ha despertado el más mínimo interés... jejeje::


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: ¡Ay, ay... el "papel"! Bueno, es broma, ya sabes que yo soy de "físico", pero también de que cada cual es muy libre de poner su dinero donde estime más oportuno.

No, atom ant, no me refiero a tí. Ya lo he rectificado y habrás visto que trata sobre unos enlaces de oro y plata forever y es en ese "contexto" donde tiene sentido mi comentario.

Bueno, recuerdo el tema que citas, pero no creo que ahora venga a "cuento", puesto que a Niño Becerra suelo leerlo, pero me pone bastante de "malhumor"... No dice tonterías, desde luego, pero no percibo que transmita "soluciones" y me reafirma en mi convicción de que los economistas sirven para explicar el pasado y pocas veces aportan "soluciones". Y cuando han surgido "mentes lúcidas" pues no les han dejado "prosperar", ya sea porque han aparecido en regímenes no "adecuados" para las "élites" (tus famosos "anglosajon´i´os"...) o porque se han "adelantado" a su tiempo...

Saludos.

NOTA: atom ant, yo de ti seguiría poniendo los gráficos que estimes oportuno y te aseguro que hay bastantes foreros que los ven. Otra cosa, muy diferente, es que se intervenga en este hilo y, la verdad, es que solemos hacerlo unos cuantos "habituales". Tampoco hay que verlo de forma negativa, pues aquí no hay los "tiros" propios del Western y que se ven en otros hilos del foro. ¿No te parece?


----------



## atom ant (25 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: ¡Ay, ay... el "papel"! Bueno, es broma, ya sabes que yo soy de "físico", pero también de que cada cual es muy libre de poner su dinero donde estime más oportuno.
> 
> No, atom ant, no me refiero a tí. Ya lo he rectificado y habrás visto que trata sobre unos enlaces de oro y plata forever y es en ese "contexto" donde tiene sentido mi comentario.
> 
> ...



Si, comparto la opinión de que no aporta mucho en cuestión de soluciones... En general una vez que escribes un libro, o tienes un blog o tal, las cuestiones del ego y proyección personal te echan bastante a perder, en mi opinión.

En cualquier caso recordar que vaticina un desastre en los euro-test de stress de este verano. El tipo en si es una eminencia y hay que reconocer que se ha mojado.

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 16:52 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> NOTA: atom ant, yo de ti seguiría poniendo los gráficos que estimes oportuno y te aseguro que hay bastantes foreros que los ven. Otra cosa, muy diferente, es que se intervenga en este hilo y, la verdad, es que solemos hacerlo unos cuantos "habituales". Tampoco hay que verlo de forma negativa, pues aquí no hay los "tiros" propios del Western y que se ven en otros hilos del foro. ¿No te parece?



no me lo tomo negativamente, soy consciente que cualquiera que me lea hablar sobre los anglosajonios debe pensar que estoy medio chalao, jejeje


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Pero tú te crees el "cuento" ese de los "Test de Estrés"... Y más cuando se han "diseñado" a "imagen y semejanza" de lo que Alemania ha impuesto al respecto, así sus "cadáveres" podrán seguir en el "armario" un tiempo más...

Dadas las "manipulaciones" anteriores y "demostrables" no esperes grandes cosas, diga lo que diga el señor Niño Becerra, que seguramente tiene razón, pero otra cosa bien distinta es que "aflore"... Dependerá también si de aquí a entonces surgen algunos problemas de "envergadura", ya sean geopolíticos, financieros, económicos, etc., etc.

Mira, os pongo un enlace y que se refiere a los "Test Estrés" efectuados en el año 2009 y a "toro pasado" se demuestra lo que he comentado. Observa cómo veían entonces los "ojos de lince" a la CAM, Breogan (CaixaGalicia y Caixanova)... ¡Qué "vista" y qué "análisis"! Sin comentarios...

- Bank stress test

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

Los precios del oro y la plata se apartaron este martes de máximos de 16 semanas registrados durante la jornada anterior, pues los inversores aguardaban la publicación de datos económicos clave de Estados Unidos, prevista para el transcurso de la jornada, para conocer nuevos indicios acerca de la solidez de la economía y el futuro rumbo de la política monetaria.

En lo relativo a la división Comex del New York Mercantile Exchange, los futuros sobre oro para entrega en abril se movieron en un rango limitado de entre 1.332,60 USD por onza troy y 1.338,30 USD por onza troy. 

Los precios del oro se negociaron a 1.335,10 USD por onza troy durante la mañana de la jornada de negociación en Europa, dejándose un 0,2%. Los futuros se dispararon este lunes hasta los 1.339,20 USD por onza troy, su cota más alta desde el 31 de octubre, para luego recortar ganancias y cerrar con un avance del 1,09%, o de 14,40 USD, y un precio de liquidación de 1.338,00 USD por onza troy.

Era posible que los precios encontraran un soporte en 1.307,10 USD por onza troy, su mínimo de la jornada del 20 de febrero, y una resistencia en 1.341,90 USD, su máximo del 31 de octubre.

Por su parte, la plata para entrega en mayo se negoció en un rango limitado de entre 21,74 USD por onza troy y 22,05 USD por onza troy. Los precios retrocedieron finalmente un 1% para negociarse a 21,87 USD por onza troy.

El contrato de marzo se disparó este lunes para alcanzar un precio de liquidación de 22,21 USD por onza troy, la cota más alta desde el 31 de octubre, antes de frenar ganancias para negociarse a 22,08 USD por onza troy, avanzando un 1,26%.

Era posible que los futuros sobre plata encontraran un soporte en 21,55 USD por onza troy, su cota más baja desde el 24 de febrero, y una resistencia en 22,21 USD por onza troy, su máximo de la misma jornada.

Estados Unidos publicará su tan esperado informe sobre confianza de los consumidores así como datos del sector privado sobre inflación de precios inmobiliarios.

Los precios del oro y de la plata se han visto bien respaldados durante las últimas semanas ante las preocupaciones en torno a que la recuperación económica de Estados Unidos hubiera perdido fuelle desde finales del año pasado, pues las inclemencias del clima del invierno han lastrado el crecimiento.

La reciente racha de datos económicos negativos en Estados Unidos reforzó las expectativas de que la política monetaria de la nación conserve su carácter acomodaticio.

Las actas de la reunión de enero de la Reserva Federal, publicadas la semana pasada, indicaron que el banco central mantendrá el ritmo actual de reducciones en su programa de estímulos siempre y cuando la economía muestre síntomas de mejoría.

El oro ha avanzado cerca de un 8,5% desde que comenzara el año, mientras que la plata ha protagonizado un alza de aproximadamente el 8%.

En cuanto al resto de la división Comex, los futuros sobre cobre para entrega en mayo se dejaron un 0,6% para negociarse a 3,220 USD por libra.

El oro y la plata, a la baja a la espera de los datos de EE.UU. Por Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (25 Feb 2014)

el orito en máximos, no le veo problema en que llegue a 1350 y la plata que no termina de atacar la smm200.

Las espadas en todo lo alto


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

METALES PRECIOSOS

-Oro cae y opera por debajo de máximos de 4 meses antes de datos de EEUU

Noticias de Hoy - Yahoo México Noticias


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

¿Se puede ser más "pollino"?

- Rajoy: â€œMadrid es locomotora econÃ³mica de UEâ€ - Noticias - EconomÃ­a - La Voz de Rusia


Lo que pueden hacer unas "copitas" de más...


----------



## ramsés (25 Feb 2014)

NOTA: atom ant, yo de ti seguiría poniendo los gráficos que estimes oportuno y te aseguro que hay bastantes foreros que los ven. Otra cosa, muy diferente, es que se intervenga en este hilo y, la verdad, es que solemos hacerlo unos cuantos "habituales". Tampoco hay que verlo de forma negativa, pues aquí no hay los "tiros" propios del Western y que se ven en otros hilos del foro. ¿No te parece?[/QUOTE]

Sí, Fernando, pero lo nuestro nos ha costado poner fuera del hilo a fuera de él, trolls que sabían muy bien tocar los co**nes, y ha quedado un hilo limpio de personas que quieren llevar la contraria a los metaleros, sin más argumentos que los del legendario "bobojista", que no existía la burbuja inmobiliaria porque yo lo digo, y sólo se han callado cuando hasta un niño veía las obras a medio hacer porque ya no había más dinero. O porque vas al banco, y como dice mi amigo Niño Becerra, se acabaron los créditos.
Ahora sólo quedáis los que aportáis información y punto, así tendría que ser todo burbuja.info, por lo menos este hilo ha quedado limpio de tocahuevos y nada aportar,...de momento.
Por cierto, estoy muy contento de que el oro suba, a la plata le cuesta más, pero yo creo que hará lo mismo que su compañero dorado, a largo plazo quizás, y es que el oro tiene sus razones para subir o bajar, y la plata tiene otras razones, este metal argentum tiene usos industriales aparte de respaldo.
Un día, un forero me colocó un billete (sí, billete), de 5 pesetas de plata cuando yo dije que la peseta no se había devaluado cuando los metaleros decimos que todo dinero fiat (en billete) tiende a cero.
Y me quedé mudo.
Pero pienso que si tuviéramos todavía la peseta, se habría devaluado hasta el infierno, pero como dijo Boyer, estamos pagando con sangre nuestra entrada al euro. Ahora nos devaluamos nosotros, que está el patio con unos sueldos, de hambre.


----------



## Aro (25 Feb 2014)

Y el Bitcoin qué?
Otra vez campeón?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2014)

Hola, Aro: Nunca me ha interesado el BitCoin y mira que me llega información al respecto, pero nunca lo he visto claro, así que para quienes gusten del mismo hay muchos hilos en el foro. No es menos cierto que me sabe mal por la gente que pueda haber perdido dinero ahí, pero es lo que tienen las "burbujas"... Y -¡ojo!- que tengo un amigo que se ha hecho de "Oro" gracias a él, ya que creo que compro en torno a los $5 y mira que también me los "recomendó", pero bueno yo solo meto mí "dinero" en aquello que me convence y no lo ví claro en aquel entonces y, desde luego, mucho menos ahora...

Hola, ramsés: Pues, la verdad, es que estamos mejor así, sin gente que no aporta nada y que entraba exclusivamente a descalificar... Yo entiendo que hayan personas que no vean "claro" el tema de los MPs y hay que respetarlas e incluso pueden estar "acertadas" en sus percepciones, aunque está claro que los "metaleros" tenemos otra concepción de la vida, aparte de que posiblemente hayamos "explorado" más la Historia y la Economía...

Hombre, los MPs ahora están subiendo, pero aún les queda mucho, pero muchísimo por "escalar" a su "justo precio"... ¿Cuál es éste? Pues, cuando todo se "aclare" ya lo veremos y creo que no quedan muchos años para ello. Aunque la "Bola de Cristal" aquí nadie la tiene, así que toca esperar...

¿Qué quieres que te diga? Pero, para mí, hay muchísimo más potencial en la Plata que en el Oro y en cuanto a descartar su posible faceta "monetaria" pues yo no lo haría "a priori"... Históricamente, el uso como moneda ha sido infinitamente superior en la Plata que en el Oro... ¿Que ahora son otros "tiempos"? Puede ser, pero los de "mañana" no los conocemos.

Respecto a la UE y al Euro, es conocida mi posición de que nunca debimos entrar en las condiciones en las que lo hicimos y, si hablamos de "devaluación", la adopción del Euro ya nos supuso un fuerte varapalo en ese sentido. Nos habría ido mejor fuera de la UE y del Euro y sino busca la deuda vs PIB que teníamos entonces y la actual... No hay "color".

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Y el Bitcoin qué?
> Otra vez campeón?



Cuando se compraban a 5 y 80 Dolares...y se vendieron por mi parte a 500 Dolares...Fue el momento del adios, y reforzar posiciones en Oro y Plata...tengo mucho que agradecerle al BTC, Gracias a el tengo muchos mas MP.

Cuestion de suerte, quizas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Feb 2014)

Tarde o temprano el oro se va a disparar si o si...

La deuda pública arregló las cuentas de la gran banca en 2013

La deuda pública arregló las cuentas de la gran banca en 2013 - Público.es

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 13:37 ----------

Los mercados del oro cayeron inicialmente en la sesión del martes, pero encontraron el apoyo suficiente por debajo para formar un martillo. Este martillo, por supuesto, sugiere que el mercado va a dirigirse hacia el nivel de 1360 dólares, que es nuestro próximo objetivo. Cualquier retroceso en este punto debería seguir siendo una oportunidad de compra, pero la verdadera pregunta es si podremos romper o no por encima de ese nivel. Si podemos ponernos por encima de 1360, nos parece que este mercado irá mucho más alto. La venta es una oportunidad, simplemente porque vemos mucho soporte debajo.


Oro Pronóstico 26 Febrero 2014, Análisis Técnico Â» Fx Empire Network


----------



## ramsés (26 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Tarde o temprano el oro se va a disparar si o si...
> 
> La deuda pública arregló las cuentas de la gran banca en 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (26 Feb 2014)

Si lo supieramos... eso no lo vas a saber a menos que estes en el ajo.
Como bien dicen los foreros... protégete mes a mes ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Vamos a ver, oro y plata forever es que es un "hincha" de los MPs y yo, en cambio, los tengo y en "físico" por varias razones, pero la fundamental es una desconfianza absoluta sobre el mundo que vivimos día a día y en todas sus "vertientes": socio-política, económica, financiera, etc.

Como te dice fff, ramsés, lo mejor es que uno esté dentro del "ajo" cuando el Oro rompa los anteriores máximos, pero claro tampoco sabemos qué mundo tendremos ante nuestros ojos... Para mí, caben dos opciones: Una que entren en "razón" y se diseñe un nuevo sistema monetario internacional y donde el Oro tenga cierto "peso", y ya ves que descarto lo más "lógico" y es que sería la vuelta al "Patrón Oro", pero hay demasiados "intereses" por en medio y, además, faltaría ver qué cantidad de Oro hay en realidad en los Bancos Centrales... Y la otra opción es la "peor": desde Inflación desbocada o Hiperinflación o a una situación de inestabilidad revolucionaria o bélica mundial...

No voy a "mojarme" sobre algo que me da mucho "repelús" y son las fechas, pero según un estudio que tengo en marcha no deberían faltar muchos años. Quizás, en el 2016 ya se "confirmen" o no ciertas "pautas", pero esa es una fecha de aproximación a la "cuenta atrás"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Feb 2014)

Dos interesantes artículos sobre el desplome de los MP de hoy. 

¿Bajan el oro y la plata en los vencimientos?

Silver Slumps To Worst Day In 2 Months As BofA Says "Sell Gold"

Y una gráfica para agradecer la que ponen los compañeros, no es mia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> oro y plata forever dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tarde o temprano el oro se va a disparar si o si...
> ...


----------



## antonio1960 (26 Feb 2014)

Yo también digo SI, para penas ya.tenemos a Rubalcaba, de todas formas un 1 tamppoco lo veo yo un desplome.
La plata in 3.
Como ti dices...ya veremos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Feb 2014)

Vaya zapatazo le han dado al MPs, en estos momentos la plata peleando contra la directriz bajista y el oro contra la mm200...


----------



## antonio1960 (26 Feb 2014)

no me asustes Atom.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Nada, no pasa nada... Anda que no se les está viendo hoy el "plumero" a estos HdP. En condiciones "normales" hoy los MPs deberían estar "disparados", las bolsas hundidas y los únicos que se están moviendo "correctamente" son los Bonos... ¿Por qué digo esto? Pues viendo la situación geopolítica derivada por los acontecimientos que se viven en Ucrania, aparte de los movimientos efectuados por el Ejército Ruso, sería lo más "lógico" que hubiera habido una "huida a la calidad". Pero, NO y es que no existe la "manipulación" y todo son "paranoias" nuestras.

Lo dicho: no pasa nada y a comprar -el que quiera y pueda- más Plata "pre-fundición"...

Sobre el follón que se está (o están...) "montando" en Ucrania dejo un enlace y en el que ya se observa que el "enfrentamiento" es entre las grandes potencias y la "excusa" es, por supuesto, el país ucraniano.

- China exige a Ucrania pago de deuda por tres mil millones de dólares - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Feb 2014)

Comparto totalmente la opinión de Fernando, la coyuntura geopolítica es de subir los precios, pero si los movimientos se correspondiesen con "la realidad", supongo que ya no estaríamos viviendo en el Matrix,
Los MPs además de "valiosos" son un símbolo, un indicador de sentimiento.
Se están empleando a fondo los HDLGP.

Plata: un cierre por encima de 21.35-37 sería importante.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ya he explicado en varias ocasiones que soy un viejo "lobo" y conozco bastante bien los mercados y, cuando se tiene "algo" de experiencia, las "manipulaciones" se notan enseguida. Te voy a poner un ejemplo: en condiciones "normales" adónde debería haberse ido hoy el Petróleo, pero ya lo que es la "hostia" es ver el comportamiento del Gas Natural. Sabiendo la necesidad que hay en Europa -y sobre todo en Ucrania- del Gas Ruso, pues lo "normal" es que hubiera subido, pero NO a estas horas cayendo y la caída semanal es de "cachondeo": en estos momentos de más del 25%...

Dejo un enlace sobre la cotización del Gas Natural:

- Gas Natural | Precio del Gas Natural | Precio de Futuros del Gas Natural

Por cierto, a los que gustáis de "pescar" en los mercados, pronto puede ser interesante posicionarse en esta materia prima, pero al alza...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 22:30 ----------

Y para aquellos que solo ven en la Plata su aspecto "industrial", pues hoy parece que su castigo tiene más que ver con su aspecto "monetario"... Es el único MP que cae con fuerza, pero es que también lo hace con mucha diferencia con respecto al Cobre, Níquel, Aluminio, Plomo, etc.


----------



## atom ant (27 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,

Entre dos aguas

Todos hemos muerto un poquito...Descanse en paz

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 07:36 ----------

Al oro lo veo bastante intacto en cuanto a aspiraciones mientras no pierda los 1330 de vista. ni cierre por debajo del 325. o probablemente se iría al 1300
Fea vela la de ayer de la plata, debería recuperar niveles rápidamente o en mi opinión estará jodida.

La batalla no ha terminado


----------



## atom ant (27 Feb 2014)

No te me caigas, lorito







---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 09:40 ----------

Nota: me gustaría ponerme esta foto de avatar pero no sé cómo hacer para que tenga el tamaño adecuado y,,, una ayuda me haría muy feliz


----------



## atom ant (27 Feb 2014)

Bien por la platita buena que ya está sobre la bajista y bien por el orito guapo que ya está sobre la sMM200

lala, la la


----------



## antonio1960 (27 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: Nada, no pasa nada... Anda que no se les está viendo hoy el "plumero" a estos HdP. En condiciones "normales" hoy los MPs deberían estar "disparados", las bolsas hundidas y los únicos que se están moviendo "correctamente" son los Bonos... ¿Por qué digo esto? Pues viendo la situación geopolítica derivada por los acontecimientos que se viven en Ucrania, aparte de los movimientos efectuados por el Ejército Ruso, sería lo más "lógico" que hubiera habido una "huida a la calidad". Pero, NO y es que no existe la "manipulación" y todo son "paranoias" nuestras.
> 
> Lo dicho: no pasa nada y a comprar -el que quiera y pueda- más Plata "pre-fundición"...
> 
> ...



A estos precios no se mueve plata a fundición.
Hacía un mes que no compraba nada.
Esta era mi interrogante, si sube la plata volverán a aparecer o se han fundido ya todas las que se tenían que fundir?


----------



## atom ant (27 Feb 2014)

a qué se refieren con plata "prefundición"?


----------



## antonio1960 (27 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> a qué se refieren con plata "prefundición"?



Monedas que van a ser vendidas al peso pero que están bien conservadas.
Con la playa a 90 se fundieron.millones, ahora ya no hay o al menos yo no encuentro.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Todavía hay, lo que sucede es que es dificultoso encontrarlas. Yo este mes en vez de comprar Bullion me he dedicado a buscar y comprar monedas "pre-fundición" de 0,900 e incluso, en algunas, hay cierto valor numismatico, pero evidentemente muy escaso. Los precios han ido de 0,53 a 0,57 Euros/gramo de Plata.

Sin embargo, es cierto que encontrar este tipo de "chollos" es cada vez más complicado.
En fin, me surgió la "oportunidad" y la he aprovechado. No descarto que se me presente otra a corto plazo, pero ya veremos si hay suerte...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 15:59 ----------

Y a nivel geopolítico, pues como que todo pinta cada vez peor y más observando los últimos "posicionamientos" que están haciendo las grandes potencias...

- Rusia tendrá bases militares en Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua y otros países - Noticias - Defensa - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## ramsés (27 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Vaya zapatazo le han dado al MPs, en estos momentos la plata peleando contra la directriz bajista y el oro contra la mm200...



Tranquilo atom, todo lo que baja sube, lo que queremos es más velocidad.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Feb 2014)

La tercera mayor minera del mundo, Newmont Mining, ha presentado sus resultados correspondientes al cuarto trimestre de 2013. En ellos puede verse cómo ha generado pérdidas por valor de 1.260 millones de dólares. Este hecho ha provocado un recorte sustancial del dividendo a cuenta del ejercicio 2013, el cual queda establecido en 15 centavos por acción.

El principal obstáculo para las cuentas de Newmont ha sido el precio del oro. La caída de precios en un 29% en 2013 ha provocado diversas decisiones de calado en las principales mineras del mundo: abandono de proyectos no rentables y reducción de costes operativos. Newmont ha anunciado que la inversión será un 25% menor en 2014 con respecto al año anterior.

Las reservas de Newmont han caído un 11% hasta 88,4 millones de onzas mientras que las reservas de cobre caen un 15% en el mismo período. En este sentido, los objetivos de producción se han relajado hasta 4,8 millones de onzas en 2015 y 5,2 millones en 2016. En 2014, la producción estará situada entre 4,6 y 4,9 millones de onzas, sustancialmente por debajo del objetivo de 5,1 millones que tenía la compañía.

En el campo de la reestructuración de la producción y reducción de costes, Newmont ha conseguido un resultado que va en línea con el sector. Los costes operativos se han reducido un 14% anualizado hasta los 1.032 dólares por onza. Con estos costes unitarios, Newmont sigue situándose como la campeona en costes pero por la cola.

Desgranando la cuenta de resultados encontramos una bajada del 12% en el importe total de la cifra de negocios hasta 2.200 millones de dólares mientras que los costes caen un 14% como se ha dicho anteriormente. En este sentido, el beneficio atribuido ha sido negativo en el cuarto trimestre. No fue así en 2012 cuando publicó beneficios por valor de 669 millones de dólares o 1,30 dólares por acción.

Estos resultados no han decepcionado a los inversores ya que estos lo descontaban. En enero, la agencia de calificación crediticia Moody’s puso en perspectiva negativa el rating de Newmont por su debilidad en ingresos, flujos de caja y deuda. Veremos si en los próximos días, Moody’s da el paso de rebajar la nota de la deuda de Newmont.

Newmont genera pérdidas en el último trimestre de 2013

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 18:06 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> Vaya zapatazo le han dado al MPs, en estos momentos la plata peleando contra la directriz bajista y el oro contra la mm200...



Calma no se pasa del dia a la noche en los MP como bien sabes, eso solo en la Bolsa...el camino es lento pero muy seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2014)

Os dejo lo último de Max Keiser y, como casi siempre, vale la pena...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 19:44 ----------

Un interesante "recordatorio"...

- A Visual History Of Gold: The Most Sought After Metal On Earth | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2014)

Muy "revelador"...

- Mapa del día: geografía de la riqueza | Politikon


----------



## dmdp78 (28 Feb 2014)

Mi opinión es que la cosa esta tan mal que es como si nos vieran la gente de las oficinas de la Calle Muro en NY, lo que esta subiendo a precios inasumibles es el Atún y no el Oro, 
Y por cierto .....en Ucrania.......





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIEY5iuswYo

Por cierto no quiero ni pensar a como se va aponer el trigo este año....


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2014)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la cosa esta tan mal que es como si nos vieran la gente de las oficinas de la Calle Muro en NY, lo que esta subiendo a precios inasumibles es el Atún y no el Oro,
> Y por cierto .....en Ucrania.......
> 
> 
> ...



Y no solamente el Trigo... Por ejemplo, no se habla de la sequía de California y el impacto que está teniendo y el que tendrá...

- NASA buscará controlar sequía extrema en California

Y sobre Ucrania... En mí opinión es un "pulso" entre las grandes potencias y no creo que Rusia lo pierda...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos días
llueve tras el cristal... día gris

Los precios estables, en sus correspondientes batallas. el oro mejor pinta que la plata que parece no pueda aguantarse sobre la bajista. Veamos que vela semanal nos dejan.

Jode como llueve, parece que el cristal se vaya a romper,,, será granizo ¿?

Trasteando con los gráficos me sale también un escenario bajista de lo más "geométrico"... y así como en trance, se me vuelven los ojos y lanzo una previsión;

La última semana de Marzo la plata hará suelo en $18,5
La última semana de Abril el oro hará suelo en $1160

No dirán que no me mojo.
si vemos que el precio comienza a acercarse lo explico.

¡¡Einn!!, pero si no es granizo, son abejorros estrellándose contra la ventana.

¡Miles!
Cómo puede ser esto?
será el fin del mundo?
será el zumbido de mi móvil que los excita?
será....


----------



## dmdp78 (28 Feb 2014)

Pues parece que no lo va a perder no..., parece ser que ya hay una invasión directa por el control de Crimea, se controla el Ayuntamiento, los aeropuertos y por supuesto el puerto 
Helicópteros militares rusos entran en el espacio aéreo de Crimea
KIEV, 28 Feb. (Reuters/EP) - 

Más de una decena de helicópteros militares rusos han entrado en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania sobre la región de Crimea este viernes, según ha informado el servicio fronterizo ucraniano.

En un comunicado, también ha precisado que militares rusos están bloqueando a una unidad de guardias fronterizos ucranianos en la ciudad portuaria de Sebastopol, donde se encuentra amarrada parte de la flota rusa del Mar Negro.

Este viernes, la Flota Rusa había negado tener algo que ver con la toma por parte de hombres armados de un aeropuerto militar próximo a Sebastopol.

Ante éstas noticias la directora del FMI, Christine Lagarde, pide calma sobre la situación de la economía Ucraniana. "Por el momento, no vemos nada que nos deba llevar al pánico", asegura la economista francesa. ::::::


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, habrá que esperar, pero yo no soy tan "bajista" como lo eres tú, aunque a mí ya no me sorprende nada en este mundo... Bueno, si ves que vas "acertando" pues ya nos explicarás el "resto"...

Hola, dmdp78: El conflicto de Ucrania resucita "viejos fantasmas"... Y ya son varios los análisis que he podido leer comparando la actual situación en Europa a la de 1914... Realmente, las dos guerras mundiales lo único que hicieron es realizar un desmembramiento de naciones y poblaciones, de manera que en los últimos tiempos estamos asistiendo a un nuevo "desbarajuste" y que ha provocado la segregación de 
territorios, la aparición de nuevas naciones, etc. Ejemplos los tenemos en la "destrucción" de la Unión Soviética y de Yugoeslavia, a lo que hay que añadir Moldavia, Eslovaquia, Macedonia, etc., etc.

Ucrania no es ajena a todo ello si tenemos en cuenta su historia. Y para una mayor comprensión de lo que comento dejo dos enlaces:

- Reino de Galitzia y Lodomeria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/121076-cosas-hay-que-saber-cobre-crimea-disturbios

Aparte de que la "mano" de EE.UU. es evidente en todo este asunto. Ya hace tiempo que le están tocando los "huevos" tanto a Rusia como a China y cada vez "apretando" más. Es como si quisieran "encender" una cerilla en un polvorín...

Y lo de la UE de "vergüenza". Sabiendo de la insolvencia financiera de Ucrania les importa un "pito" la misma y no quieren recordar cómo entró Grecia. Claro que les da igual, porque después los "perros" de la Troika ya les impondrán toda la miseria habida y por haber a los ucranianos, pero imagino que esa es otra "historia". Yo lo que tengo muy claro es que Rusia no va a dejar que le "coman" Crimea y aquí no van a hacer ningún tipo de concesión.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 17:11 ----------

# dmdp78: Disculpa pero no sé a cuento de qué viene el icono en vez del 8. Te lo comento porque no he hecho nada para que aparezca y no tiene ningún sentido... No es la primera vez que me pasa, pero bueno te lo indico para que no lo "malinterpretes" y menos para alguien que está aportando al hilo.


----------



## _Mirar_ (1 Mar 2014)

*atom ant*


Trasteando con los gráficos me sale también un escenario bajista de lo más "geométrico"... y así como en trance, se me vuelven los ojos y lanzo una previsión;

La última semana de Marzo la plata hará suelo en $18,5
La última semana de Abril el oro hará suelo en $1160

No dirán que no me mojo.
si vemos que el precio comienza a acercarse lo explico.



Hola, Si en verdad "TOCA SUELO" Huy... :ouch:
No se si alegrarme o temblar.
Me alegro porque cargaría plata y como suele decirse, "cuando se toca fondo solo queda subir".
Tiemblo pues podría acercarse un terremoto...
Os continuo leyendo con atención. 8:


----------



## Tiogelito (1 Mar 2014)

Lo que ya suponiamos. Me ha gustado la redaccion y esta bastante alineado con el espiritu del hilo.

Confirmado: el mercado del oro, es manipulado - Forbes México


Disculpad la carencia de acentos, fallo del movil.


----------



## antonio1960 (1 Mar 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Lo que ya suponiamos. Me ha gustado la redaccion y esta bastante alineado con el espiritu del hilo.
> 
> Confirmado: el mercado del oro, es manipulado - Forbes México
> 
> ...



Pues cada día tengo más dudas sobre las manipulaciones, en Suiza tienen un dicho:
Cuando no entiendas una situación, mira quién se esta beneficiando.
Lo cierto es que soy incapaz de descifrar el enigma.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

Bueno, antonio1960: Si no te gusta la definición de "manipulación" podemos asimilarla a "especulación", ya puestos...

Dejo un enlace sobre la "especulación" (¿o "manipulación"?) bancaria en las divisas...

- Rebelion. Los bancos especulan con las divisas, manipulan el mercado cambiario y la tasa Tobin está en el limbo

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (1 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Hombre, habrá que esperar, pero yo no soy tan "bajista" como lo eres tú, aunque a mí ya no me sorprende nada en este mundo... Bueno, si ves que vas "acertando" pues ya nos explicarás el "resto"...






_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola, Si en verdad "TOCA SUELO" Huy... :ouch:
> No se si alegrarme o temblar.
> Me alegro porque cargaría plata y como suele decirse, "cuando se toca fondo solo queda subir".
> Tiemblo pues podría acercarse un terremoto...
> Os continuo leyendo con atención. 8:



Hola, buenas tardes el motivo de no haberlo explicado no es hacerme el misterioso, solamente es un posible escenario bajista cuando yo de momento opino alcista, al menos con el oro, y no querría llevar a equívoco.
Las velas semanales que han dejado son feas, especialmente la envolvente de la plata pero mientras esté por encima de 20,55 y el oro de 1270 no quiero ser demasiado negativo

En mi opinión debemos tener muy en cuenta la noticia el Bundesbank desmarcándose del cártel de los anglosajonIo-banks del oro... estos van a morir matando y yo la verdad es que todavía no he visto sangre.
Suelo es mucho decir, zona de rebote sería más apropiado. 

pero reconozco que al citarlo pues ya tengo que dar una explicación, si me dan unos minutos lo preparo... es una chorrada ya verán

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 17:20 ----------









Como verán últimamente utilizo mucho los tenedores pero en mi opinión creo que para buscar posibles cambios de tendencia son una gozada...


----------



## atom ant (1 Mar 2014)

tormenta de ideas II...Argumento bajista


----------



## Aro (1 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> No te me caigas, lorito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo lo ves así?







```
http://i.imgur.com/ySgQH6P.jpg
```


----------



## atom ant (1 Mar 2014)

el lorito.. muy amable, gracias mil.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Vaya, no me deja,
da este mensaje:
"La carga fracasó debido a fallos al querer grabar el archivo temporal."

Hace un tiempo quise ponerme a la hormiga atómica de los dibujos animados y tampoco pude. Tampoco me guarda los mensajes enviados y eso si que es una ptada... creo que tengo el usuario hecho unos zorros.

Luego probaré a subir la imagen a otro sitio web a ver... Gracias Aro

jejeje, se me ocurre que haya podido tener alguna conversación vía PM que haya podido resultar un poco incoherente, y más con lo dado que es internet a los malentendidos
:XX:​


----------



## _Mirar_ (1 Mar 2014)

Pues desde mi ignorancia, :ouch: entiendo mejor el grafico "bajista"  que el grafico "del tenedor" ienso:
Demasiadas lineas... 8:

Si es que te pones a echar lineas y parecesun delineante...
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atom ant (1 Mar 2014)

pues lo pongo lo más sencillo que puedo, en cualquier caso cualquier idea que tengáis y tal al respecto sería una interesante aportación, luego ya conclusiones cada uno tiene las suyas.

Se me ocurre que hay auténticos maestros en detectar simetrías, soy un zafio pero luego a la noche bien cenado y si se tercia echamos unas cuantas a ver si se nos aparece alguna deidad .

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Yo ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que soy muy "básico" en AT, pero en un gráfico de largo plazo el Oro es claramente bajista. Dejo un enlace al respecto y, en la parte superior del mismo, podemos "jugar" para ver distintos períodos de menor a mayor recorrido.

- Oro | Precio del Oro | Oro en Tiempo Real

La única "duda" que tengo es que si un gráfico de largo plazo nos sirve para explicar la evolución futura del Oro o de cualquier otra Materia Prima, porque con los "bandazos" que va dando el mundo últimamente, lo que menos espero yo a futuro es "uniformidad" en los patrones de comportamiento. Se me "entiende", ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (1 Mar 2014)

el mundo va muy rápido y todo está muy alocado, p.ej. parece mentira que con "la movida" de Ucrania no se haya disparado Mp y sobre todo el gas natural

Ucrania=gasoducto pensaba yo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el mundo va muy rápido y todo está muy alocado, p.ej. parece mentira que con "la movida" de Ucrania no se haya disparado Mp y sobre todo el gas natural
> 
> Ucrania=gasoducto pensaba yo



Bueno, lo que está pasando con los diferentes activos financieros es de "traca". El día en que peor se ponen las cosas en Ucrania, con los mercados abiertos, los MPs no se "disparan", al contrario, las Bolsas siguen a su "aire", los Bonos se "derrumban" (¿por qué?) y el Euro, ja,ja,ja... actúa de divisa "refugio". Nada, el "mundo al revés".

Lo del Gas Natural de "recochineo". Ucrania y casi toda Europa dependen del Gas Ruso...

Por eso mismo, atom ant, te comento que los gráficos y los analisis más o menos "sesudos" no sé si son "compatibles" con ese mundo loco que nos ha tocado vivir...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (1 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el lorito.. muy amable, gracias mil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 19:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Descargalo en tu ordenador y lo subes desde ahí.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el mundo va muy rápido y todo está muy alocado, p.ej. parece mentira que con "la movida" de Ucrania no se haya disparado Mp y sobre todo el gas natural
> 
> Ucrania=gasoducto pensaba yo



Estamos en la previa de ucrania...siria...Venezuela...Egipto...irak...muchas heridas abiertas o mal cerradas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

SI, oro y plata forever, pero todo lo que comentas apunta a un mismo origen: los Estados Unidos. Me parece que los HdP que "mandan" allí están "tramando" algo gordo, porque no paran de tocar los "cojones" a todo el mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (1 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> pues lo pongo lo más sencillo que puedo, en cualquier caso cualquier idea que tengáis y tal al respecto sería una interesante aportación, luego ya conclusiones cada uno tiene las suyas.
> 
> Se me ocurre que hay auténticos maestros en detectar simetrías, soy un zafio pero luego a la noche bien cenado y si se tercia echamos unas cuantas a ver si se nos aparece alguna deidad .
> 
> Saludos



Nunca se me han dado bien los graficos. Y me falta "base" pues llevo poco por aqui.
Digamos que estoy en parbulitos....
Pero como hay buenos profes y somos gente aplicada.. 
Con respecto al gas natural y Ucrania... ienso:
Una idea mia... Si sube o se disparan los MP y el gas... La "poca/nula" recuperacion de Europa se a a pique... :
Pero bueno son pensamientos de un novato.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SI, oro y plata forever, pero todo lo que comentas apunta a un mismo origen: los Estados Unidos. Me parece que los HdP que "mandan" allí están "tramando" algo gordo, porque no paran de tocar los "cojones" a todo el mundo...
> 
> Saludos.



Se liara y parda, dos/tres años no mas.


----------



## antonio1960 (2 Mar 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Se liara y parda, dos/tres años no mas.



Optimista te veo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Optimista te veo.



Estaba hablando en version muy optimista...

El oro seguirá lateral en lineas generales, pese a todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

El hacer "predicciones" más o menos "decentes", que es a lo que se dedica la Prospectiva, es muy complicado. Yo hace muchos años que me dedico a ello y algunas cosas sí que he conseguido acertarlas, aunque el "timing" es algo casi imposible, pero tampoco hay que ser un "lince" para ver que el panorama futuro se presenta muy "ennegrecido"... En lo personal, de acuerdo a mis estudios, espero la llegada del 2016 para poder pronunciarme con más elementos de juicio. Mientras, en mi caso, toca esperar...

Hola _Mirar_: Sin "maquillaje contable" no habría ningún tipo de crecimiento en Europa y aún así éste ronda el 1%, así que... El supuesto "crecimiento" se está consiguiendo a base de perjudicar a la mayor parte de la ciudadanía para que "salgan" las "cuentas". Si la "locomotora" de Europa que es Alemania creo que anda por el 1,4%, así que... vayan a contar "cuentos" a su P..A M...E.

Mira, con el panorama geopolítico actual, hace pocos años tendrías los MPs y muchas Materias Primas por las "nubes", pero eso no está sucediendo y porqué... Básicamente, por dos razones: 1ª) una manipulación atroz de todos los "mercados", pero es que no se "escapa" ninguno y 2ª) no hay ningún crecimiento económico ni aquí, ni en casi ningún lado, bueno sí en la "cartera" de los HdP que manejan este mundo... 

Ya te he dicho que el "maquillaje contable" hace "milagros", pero bueno tampoco tengas prisa en que llegue la Inflación, porque ésta la veremos y ojalá que no sea a los niveles que se pueden "adivinar"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, anoche no pude asistir a la cita, lo siento... a mi capitana se le antojó un masaje en el hueco popliteo y, y ... :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, anoche no pude asistir a la cita, lo siento... a mi capitana se le antojó un masaje en el hueco popliteo y, y ... :rolleye:



Disculpado, lo primero es lo primero y más si hay que "cumplir"... ya sabes aquello de que donde manda "capitana" no manda "marinero".

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> pues lo pongo lo más sencillo que puedo, en cualquier caso cualquier idea que tengáis y tal al respecto sería una interesante aportación, luego ya conclusiones cada uno tiene las suyas.
> 
> Se me ocurre que hay auténticos maestros en detectar simetrías, soy un zafio pero luego a la noche bien cenado y si se tercia echamos unas cuantas a ver si se nos aparece alguna deidad .
> 
> Saludos



Yo coincido contigo en las más que posibles bajadas, tengo mejor estudiado el gráfico de la plata y sólo le pongo una condición para iniciar la bajada que rompa los 22$. Hasta que no los rompa soy alcista.

Eso si la bajada la veo para marear un poco, nada dolorosa, para asustar un poco a los optimistas y lo suficientemente pequeña para que no entren los que la esperan más abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

El oro ha llegado a recuperar el 61,8% de la caída del segundo semestre pasado, la plata no llegó, La vela semanal de la plata es fea muy fea...

La energía que parecía tener cuando rompió los 20,5 y después la bajista no me cuadra mucho con lo que veo...Objetivamente hay alguna razón para esta debilidad relativa? ¿por qué se adelanta al oro? ¿se adelanta?







Quizá, y solo digo quizá, se trata de algo que en mi argot denomino un cagajón de zorro. Los zorros son animales muy nómadas y obsesionados con que no les sigan la pista, cuando se paran a cagar se giran para ver si alguien les sigue, creando a la vez una pista falsa...

Saludos

 Los cagajones tienen un extremo romo y el otro más puntiagudo, principio y final y son como una flecha que te indica la dirección


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> El oro ha llegado a recuperar el 61,8% de la caída del segundo semestre pasado, la plata no llegó, La vela semanal de la plata es fea muy fea...
> 
> La energía que parecía tener cuando rompió los 20,5 y después la bajista no me cuadra mucho con lo que veo...Objetivamente hay alguna razón para esta debilidad relativa? ¿por qué se adelanta al oro? ¿se adelanta?
> 
> ...



La tactica del zorro lleva en marcha desde junio 2013, bajadas, lateralidad, ostracismo...muchos han picado vendiendo hasta el último gramo...no es mi caso, en el mio me posicione mas contundente.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, ya sabes que no entro al "detalle" en el AT, pues prefiero enfrascarme con los "Visigodos...", pero a "grosso modo" veo bastante factible lo que comenta Parri. A mí el gráfico de largo plazo me gusta más en la Plata que en el Oro, aparte de que hablamos de algo consumible y, por tanto, más "necesario", por tanto en el ¿medio/largo? plazo no sería descartable un "desacople" entre la Plata y el Oro y más si se tendiera a recuperar un ratio parecido al "histórico". De hecho, hay un MP que va "desacoplado" desde hace tiempo y es el Paladio.

Para los que vamos a por "físico", pues estos precios en la Plata son sumamente atractivos. Es curioso como somos los humanos, ya que cuando andaba un 50% más cara se compraba sin más y ahora hay "dudas"... En fin, no me extraña que en Occidente sean necesarios los profesionales de la Psicología.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

La línea negra que no se ve dónde termina, acaba en 1030

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 11:56 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Hombre, ya sabes que no entro al "detalle" en el AT, pues prefiero enfrascarme con los "Visigodos...", pero a "grosso modo" veo bastante factible lo que comenta Parri. A mí el gráfico de largo plazo me gusta más en la Plata que en el Oro, aparte de que hablamos de algo consumible y, por tanto, más "necesario", por tanto en el ¿medio/largo? plazo no sería descartable un "desacople" entre la Plata y el Oro y más si se tendiera a recuperar un ratio parecido al "histórico". De hecho, hay un MP que va "desacoplado" desde hace tiempo y es el Paladio.
> 
> Para los que vamos a por "físico", pues estos precios en la Plata son sumamente atractivos. Es curioso como somos los humanos, ya que cuando andaba un 50% más cara se compraba sin más y ahora hay "dudas"... En fin, no me extraña que en Occidente sean necesarios los profesionales de la Psicología.
> 
> Saludos.



lo que pasa con el paladio es que es medio tóxico o tal.. ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> La línea negra que no se ve dónde termina, acaba en 1030
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 11:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja... Bueno, también se usa como catalizador en la automoción...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

claro, jeje, también tengo una alta opinión del paladio, quise decir para el formato de moneda.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

A modo de "recordatorio"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/121184-maniobras-otan-provocaron-conflictos-armados


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

Posible escenario golgman sachs


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

Interesante...

- https://www.goldrepublic.com/news/2014/9/when-will-pension-funds-buy-gold-10085.html

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 15:42 ----------

Hola, atom ant: No será porque Goldman Sachs haya hecho todo lo posible para que llegue ahí y lo que "queda", pero ya veremos porque llevan un año diciéndolo y no hay manera. Yo, de momento, no lo veo...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

comparto la idea del artículo de que podrían llevarlo a 4-3,5


----------



## _Mirar_ (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Posible escenario golgman sachs



Lo siento pero tampoco me lo creo...
Habiendo osti*s por todos sitios/lugares?
Mucho deberian cambiar las cosas... Que no creo...


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2014)

Posiblemente no tengan suficiente físico como para responder a esa caída, Si superamos las resistencias y el 1420, en la parte superior del gráfico he puesto un numerito probable...

en última instancia es el físico quien manda


----------



## _Mirar_ (2 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Posiblemente no tengan suficiente físico como para responder a esa caída, Si superamos las resistencias y el 1420, en la parte superior del gráfico he puesto un numerito probable...
> 
> en última instancia es el físico quien manda



Ese "numerito" no lo veo nada mal.
A ver lo que nos depara lis próximos meses.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Mar 2014)

Manipulación en el precio del oro durante más de una década:

London gold fix fixed? | Bangkok Post: business


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

¿Nos encaminamos hacia el final del Neoliberalismo?

- La crisis económica mundial: la Unión Europea en el ojo del huracán | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, ilusionante arranque de semana para los Mps













Quiero aclarar que el hecho de poner distintos escenarios e ideas es para tener las distintas alternativas sobre la mesa y decidir qué opción está mejor acompañada de los distintos indicadores etc. y que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.

La conclusión personal que saqué el fin de semana era que si esta semana no recuperaba niveles rápidamente cerraría la posición en gold. pero eso ya son conclusiones de cada cual,,.

Eso de hacer una previsión y luego buscar argumentos que la justifiquen no va conmigo, funciono más o menos al revés y lo primero es la tormenta de ideas... en cualquier caso tomo nota del equívoco creado

un saludo


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Nos encaminamos hacia el final del Neoliberalismo?
> 
> - La crisis económica mundial: la Unión Europea en el ojo del huracán | Colectivo Novecento



Me hacen falta días más largos para poder ir leyendo toda la literatura que aportáis, es un no parar, y aunque algunos artículos no sean muy extensos sí que dan para darle al coco un buen rato.

Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, ilusionante arranque de semana para los Mps



Encuentro curioso tus posturas tan emocionales, aún mas viendo que dominas algo de AT y tal, por lo que deduzco que eres alguien experimentado en inversiones.

Lo digo porque aunque reconozco que hace un par de años también seguía emocionado cada micro subida o cada micro bajada pensando que era el dia del despegue... después de un tiempo quedé agotado y empecé a entender que esto es una maratón, que los análisis fundamentales son los que son, pero el despegue ocurrirá cuando se alineen los planetas, y eso puede ser dentro de 5 meses o de 5 años, por lo que a mi no me compensa invertir tanta ilusión diaria en algo que no es probable que ocurra la semana próxima. Yo sigo el tópico: si sube bien, si baja mejor porqué evidentemente será transitorio. 

Dicho esto, sigo con interés tus gráficas y opiniones, pero tanta ilusión me hace sufrir un poco por tí. ;-)


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Mar 2014)

Vaya. Y eso despierta nuestra pasión. ..
gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

Hasta hace unos meses, GOFO (Gold Forward Offered Rate) en negativo y caída de los precios internacionales del oro eran dos fenómenos indisociables. No se trataba de una correlación y ni mucho menos de una causalidad entre variables, sino que simplemente hundían sus orígenes en una misma fuente: la crisis de confianza en el oro-papel. La crisis de las divisas emergentes y las turbulencias financieras en China han devuelto el protagonismo al oro y han intensificado la escasez de oro físico, tal como refleja el GOFO.

Hagamos un breve recordatorio: el GOFO es el tipo de interés de un contrato de préstamo de dólares con garantía de oro. Es decir, un agente que quiera tomar prestada una cantidad de dólares puede utilizar oro como colateral para obtener intereses más reducidos que en mercado abierto. En este sentido, el colateral sigue siendo más valioso que el propio préstamo, lo cual es la consecuencia de que el GOFO sea negativo.

El primer día en que el GOFO cotizó en negativo fue el 5 de julio del pasado año 2013, cinco días después de que el precio del oro marcara mínimo en 1.180 dólares por onza. A partir de ahí han sido varios los períodos en que el GOFO a un mes ha cotizado en terreno negativo. Desde el 5 de julio hasta el 2 de septiembre, el GOFO a un mes estuvo en negativo. El segundo período de tipo de interés negativo comprende el 16 de octubre y el 5 de noviembre, el tercero entre el 13 de diciembre y el 15 de enero y el último entre el 4 de febrero hasta la última cotización correspondiente al viernes 28 de febrero.

El fenómeno “GOFO en negativo” está suficientemente explicado en términos de escasez de oro físico en el mercado. Sin embargo, a ello se añade un elemento nuevo que es la tendencia positiva en la cotización internacional del oro. No sólo los precios del oro físico siguen creciendo en Asia. También los precios del papel dado el flujo de capitales hacia “valores refugio” ante las incertidumbres generadas en las economías emergentes.

La escasez de oro físico en el mercado de préstamos tanto de dólares como del propio oro se debe, en gran medida, a la indisponibilidad de los Bancos Centrales para prestar. Hasta hace unos meses, los Bancos Centrales firmaban contratos de préstamo de oro que en muchas ocasiones ni siquiera tenían bajo sus cámaras de custodia pero lo hacían contra oro que ya estaba prestado o estaba bajo régimen de custodia o cesión en otra parte.

Este flujo constante de préstamos entre Bancos Centrales y agentes de mercado contemplados en el Acuerdo de Bancos Centrales sobre oro (conocido con las siglas inglesas CBGA de “Central Bank Gold Agreement”) se ha detenido en seco debido a la acumulación masiva de oro por parte de China y otros países del sudeste asiático.

El abandono de los Bancos Centrales del mercado de préstamo de oro ha agravado la escasez de oro físico pero también ayuda a poner en orden la localización y cuantía “verdadera” de las reservas oficiales de oro. En este proceso están varios Bancos Centrales como el de Alemania.

El GOFO sigue en negativo mientras los precios del oro papel siguen su escalada | OroyFinanzas.com

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:52 ----------

El minero Alain Belanger lucha con vientos de 120 kilómetros por hora, temperaturas tan frías que han agrietado el acero de su excavadora de 287 toneladas y tormentas de nieve que han detenido su trabajo por días.

La mina a cielo abierto al oeste de la Bahía de Hudson canadiense ha requerido costos de construcción y operación tan altos que será poco probable recuperar su inversión a largo plazo, aceptan los ejecutivos de Agnico-Eagle Mines Ltd.

La empresa debe transportar por aire a los trabajadores, almacenar alimentos para todo un año, lidiar con renuncias constantes de empleados y batallar con acumulaciones de nieve de hasta dos metros y medio. A medida que el mundo se calienta, las empresas de minería sueñan con desenterrar billones de dólares en diamantes, oro, níquel y otros minerales en el Ártico, que se extiende a través de Canadá, Alaska, Rusia y Escandinavia.

Hasta ahora, la misión ha resultado quijotesca para la mayoría de las mineras con excepción de unas pocas, como Agnico.

“Sabemos que el Ártico posee una riqueza extrema”, señaló Sean Boyd, presidente ejecutivo de Agnico en una entrevista. “Pero tiene que tener mucha determinación para explotarla”, añadió.

Aun así, Meadowbank ha demostrado últimamente que vale la pena. La mina donde Belanger trabaja por períodos de dos semanas consecutivas fue la estrella de las operaciones de Agnico en el último trimestre, generando más efectivo que ninguna de las otras seis minas de la compañía y contribuyendo a su segundo año de producción aurífera récord.

Sin embargo, más de 200 proyectos mineros anunciados en años recientes para el Ártico se encuentran hoy abandonados o en etapas de planeación, según datos de Raw Materials Group. Solo seis minas operan actualmente en el vasto Ártico norteamericano.

Algunas de las más grandes mineras del mundo han pospuesto proyectos árticos debido a la caída de los precios de los metales. El oro se cotiza alrededor de US$1,350 la onza, frente a US$1,850 en 2011. 

En principio, Agnico estimó que podría explotar oro de Meadowbank por unos US$450 la onza. Pero tras abrir su mina allí en 2010, los costos rápidamente se elevaron a US$1,000 por onza. En el último trimestre, los costos habían caído a US$637 por onza.

La empresa espera reducirlos en otros US$8 por onza este año.

El éxito reciente de Agnico salió caro, e incluye pérdidas contables de US$1,200 millones. La empresa cambió su forma de operar y ahora la roca es almacenada para que cuando haya tormentas las laminadoras no se detengan. Para reducir el gasto en combustible, usan los tubos de escape de los generadores de electricidad para calentar el campo.

El uso de combustible, el mayor gasto individual, ha caído de 54,700 galones diarios en el cuarto trimestre de 2012 a 51,127 galones ahora.

Los ahorros ascienden a US$1.2 millones. Para Agnico y otras mineras árticas, el mayor problema es la falta de puertos, carreteras y conexiones ferroviarias. Agnico Eagle necesitó construir una autopista de 110 kilómetros que le costó US$50 millones.

La vía es la más larga de Nunavut, que con un área del tamaño de México tiene sólo 32,000 habitantes. La mina tiene un período de ocho semanas al año para
transportar alimentos y otros suministros antes de que la Bahía de Hudson se congele, incluyendo 200,000 huevos y 2,500 litros de salsa de tomate.

Las pocas excepciones en estos entornos hostiles son aquellas con puertos bien establecidos y experiencia, como la rusa MMC Norilsk Nickel y la sueca LKAB. Los éxitos incluyen minas construidas por esclavos bajo Stalin en los años 30 y que ahora son operadas por Norilsk.

En la mina de Agnico, los geólogos suelen treparse sobre las pilas de roca recién explotadas en medio de temperaturas de 45 grados bajo cero. Camiones gigantes transportan luego 120 toneladas de roca, que pueden contener un promedio de US$1,258 en mineral de oro.

Después de pasar por una trituradora grande, varios molinos y un proceso químico para separar el oro de la roca, el mineral se funde para producir lingotes de 31 kilos. Cada barra tiene una pureza de 85% y un valor aproximado de US$1.2 millones.

Lo que tentó a la compañía con sede en Toronto a asumir el riesgo es la alta calidad del mineral de aquí. Una tonelada de tierra de Meadowbank contiene más de tres veces la cantidad de oro que una mina promedio canadiense.


Mundo Minero - Portal de Noticias


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

Ayer , domingo ,día maravilloso de primeros de Marzo. Paseo mañanero por mercadillo numismático, cafecito con churros en terraza y una vuelta por los puestos,La mañana perfecta.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:31 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Ayer , domingo ,día maravilloso de primeros de Marzo. Paseo mañanero por mercadillo numismático, cafecito con churros en terraza y una vuelta por los puestos,La mañana perfecta.



Una pequeña legión de jubilados abarrotados los puestos de plata, ...como en los buenos tiempos.
Que pasa aquí ,? 
Será que han cobrado las pensiones?
Será la mañana tan estupenda? 
Será que los veteranos me están diciendo algo?

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:43 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Ayer , domingo ,día maravilloso de primeros de Marzo. Paseo mañanero por mercadillo numismático, cafecito con churros en terraza y una vuelta por los puestos,La mañana perfecta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:31 ----------
> 
> ...



A media mañana ya no hay descuentos. Vendo por bandejas y no paran de llegar. Pues nada me compro una onza mejicana para matar el gusanillo y de vuelta, tranquilo que tampoco hace falta correr tanto , que digo yo, cualquiera sabe,y si alguien sabe.....como no sean los veteranos...


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

Los “cómos” y “porqués” de la manipulación del precio del oro (IV)

Los â€œcÃ³mosâ€ y â€œporquÃ©sâ€ de la manipulaciÃ³n del precio del oro (IV) - Patrimonios Especiales


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Ayer , domingo ,día maravilloso de primeros de Marzo. Paseo mañanero por mercadillo numismático, cafecito con churros en terraza y una vuelta por los puestos,La mañana perfecta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Y no paro de preguntarme si no estaremos mirando la partida del revés, mira que si otros han aprendido a jugar a manipulaciones!!!!
Los deuzchoespeculadores se retiran con pérdidas multimillonarias.
Los sajonioespectadores no tienen otra que seguir jugando , para eso son la banca.
Otra vez estoy hablando sólo'??
Perdón.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Y no paro de preguntarme si no estaremos mirando la partida del revés, mira que si otros han aprendido a jugar a manipulaciones!!!!
> Los deuzchoespeculadores se retiran con pérdidas multimillonarias.
> Los sajonioespectadores no tienen otra que seguir jugando , para eso son la banca.
> Otra vez estoy hablando sólo'??
> Perdón.



Never Walk alone...

Estamos en el lugar apropiado...pero siempre hay que tener un plan alternativo SIEMPRE.


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

Tal como veo la partida:
Las negras con un enrroque magistral ha dejado cubiertos todos los flancos y el peón adelantado, que parecía un sinsentido empieza a tomar protagonismo.

Las blancas han perdido su ventaja de salida, sorprendidas han sacado adelante a los caballos y la reina, muy peligroso.
Cada movimiento de las negras es preciso y deja a las blancas con pocas posibilidades de reacción.
Yo sin ser un maestro apostaría porque la partida está muy avanzada para que nadie pida tablas.
Y también apostaría por el ganador.
Sólo falta que nadie se enfade y lance una patada al tablero.


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Encuentro curioso tus posturas tan emocionales, aún mas viendo que dominas algo de AT y tal, por lo que deduzco que eres alguien experimentado en inversiones.
> 
> Lo digo porque aunque reconozco que hace un par de años también seguía emocionado cada micro subida o cada micro bajada pensando que era el dia del despegue... después de un tiempo quedé agotado y empecé a entender que esto es una maratón, que los análisis fundamentales son los que son, pero el despegue ocurrirá cuando se alineen los planetas, y eso puede ser dentro de 5 meses o de 5 años, por lo que a mi no me compensa invertir tanta ilusión diaria en algo que no es probable que ocurra la semana próxima. Yo sigo el tópico: si sube bien, si baja mejor porqué evidentemente será transitorio.
> 
> Dicho esto, sigo con interés tus gráficas y opiniones, pero tanta ilusión me hace sufrir un poco por tí. ;-)



Si bueno, además de aficionado al AT también lo soy de las licencias literarias jejej. El papel es así, su vida es efímera, días, semanas, hay que estar muy encima... "la pela es la pela".

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

# 1 Euro 100 pesetas: En lo posible intentamos aportar algunos artículos que den que "pensar"... Evidentemente, nunca contentaremos a todos, porque en este foro he observado posicionamientos muy extremistas, aunque yo no tengo ningún reparo en decir que también lo soy, pero ni nacionalsocialista ni comunista... En fin, la idea que muchos tenemos es aportar información "alternativa" y huir de confrontaciones dialécticas que nada aportan, ya que cada cual es libre de pensar como estime más oportuno.

# atom ant: Tú sigue con tu AT, que por aquí nadie se ha quejado y al que no le guste, pues ya lo sabe: "arreando" a otro hilo donde el AT sea más "riguroso"... En cuanto a lo de "amateur" o no, pues yo he conocido a profesionales del AT pegarse "hostias" impresionantes y ese es uno de los motivos por lo que no creo en él, pero bueno también he visto por el foro un conocimiento de la Historia bastante limitado. Así, que atom ant tú a lo tuyo, lo demás -como suelo decir- "ruido"...

antonio1960: Por lo que parece ayer hubo gente que estuvo por los mercadillos comprando monedas de Plata, ya que tengo amigos -incluso del foro- que estuvieron por la "labor". Algunos parecen que hicieron caso a mis comentarios favorables hacia las monedas de Plata.

Respecto a tu comentario "ajedrecistico", pues te diré que soy un excelente jugador de Ajedrez y, por tanto, una partida se sabe como comienza (la "apertura") pero no como acaba, así que las "espadas", de momento, siguen en todo lo alto... Y tampoco es de descartar la "patada" al tablero y que es propio de los malos jugadores.

De momento, en los MPs hoy SI que han parecido reaccionar al negativo escenario geopolítico, pero veremos lo que dura... porque Rusia se va a salir con la suya le guste o no a Ucrania, a los Estados Unidos, a la UE, a la OTAN y a todos aquellos que han montado esta "Opereta"... El día que se "equivoquen" de verdad, nos vamos a arrepentir todos de no haber sabido cortar lo que se está "viendo" y que no hay que tener gafas de "culo de botella" para verlo...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Obi (3 Mar 2014)

Iniciado por *oro y plata for ever.*


> _Los “cómos” y “porqués” de la manipulación del precio del oro (IV)_



Merece la pena leer entero el artículo original:
*The Hows and Whys of Gold Price Manipulation by Jason Hamlin.*


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Lo de Ucrania estaba visto para sentencia antes de haberse iniciado, en ningún momento he tenido la sensación de que Rusia perdería el control de los gasoductos a Europa

Gasoductos que en si mismos son una carta estratégica de las buenas, el más mínimo sabotaje o atentado le daría en mi opinión carta blanca a putin para intervenir a saco.

Preparativos logísticos; puente Rusia-Crimea

Saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

si el rey blanco es el dolar.
Quien es el rey negro?


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Antonio1960: quizá el rey negro podría ser el oro y lo que está en juego es el prefijo: "petro"... 

Respecto a la plata, creo que hay que estar con un ojo mirando al pater cobre... no le está dejando desmelenarse a la shavala


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Antonio1960: quizá el rey negro podría ser el oro y lo que está en juego es el prefijo: "petro"...
> 
> Respecto a la plata, creo que hay que estar con un ojo mirando al pater cobre... no le está dejando desmelenarse a la shavala



Vale de momento digamos que no podemos verle la cara.
La reina blanca la libra.
La reina negra '?


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Antonio1960: El rey Dólar no sé qué hará pero el rey Oro es conceptualmente indestructible luego se defiende solito...el resto del tablero somos una infinidad de peones acaparando moneditas 

Está ganao 

Saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Antonio1960: El rey Dólar no sé qué hará pero el rey Oro es conceptualmente indestructible luego se defiende solito...el resto del tablero somos una infinidad de peones acaparando moneditas
> 
> Está ganao
> 
> Saludos



No puede ser no se puede jugar con tantos peones, sólo somos espectadores apostadores.
La reina negra el yuan....toda ella cargada de joyas,..discreta, humilde...como una Chinita.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 15:18 ----------

caballos blancos : petróleo
,, caballos negros:


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

si china deja de comprar deuda, pierde el dólar
Si Rusia se empeña en vender su gas y petróleo por MPs, pierde el dolar
Si se deja pasar simplemente el tiempo... pierde el dólar.

tic tac tic tac tic...

$55.000/habitante.... impagable


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

Muy bueno, vale la pena leer este articulo...

- Desigualdad, crecimiento y el FMI | Politikon


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania estaba visto para sentencia antes de haberse iniciado, en ningún momento he tenido la sensación de que Rusia perdería el control de los gasoductos a Europa
> 
> Gasoductos que en si mismos son una carta estratégica de las buenas, el más mínimo sabotaje o atentado le daría en mi opinión carta blanca a putin para intervenir a saco.
> 
> ...



No son sólo los gasoductos, la base naval rusa para el Medierráneo está desde hace la intemerata en Crimea. Lo único que hace falta es que los turcos se giren y cierren el mar de Mármara a los barcos rusos, aunque dudo mucho que lleguemos a eso. (Me parece que me estoy metiendo en terreno de Fernando


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Un sabotaje en el sistema de gasoductos y se nos aprieta el culo a medio occidente... y ya sabemos que cuando se nos aprieta el culo lo bueno se vuelve malo o viceversa o lo que haga falta


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Un sabotaje en el sistema de gasoductos y se nos aprieta el culo a medio occidente... y ya sabemos que cuando se nos aprieta el culo lo bueno se vuelve malo o viceversa o lo que haga falta



Nuestro gas llega de Algeria (los franchus no la liaron con Gaddafi por las extensas playas de arena precisamente), si se nos aprieta el culo es por la subida de precio que le meterían esos. No hay unión entre los estos gasoductos y los que llegan de Rusia a Alemania y a otros países. 

Me parece que Fernando posteó una notícia en que se veía y explicaba los gasoductos alternativos que pudieran rodean Ucrania para precisamente tener alternativas al paso por ese país.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

Hola, 1 Euro 100 pesetas: Pues no vas desencaminado en tus apreciaciones... El Gas aquí es más "secundario" y lo realmente importante es Crimea y la "excusa": la base naval que los rusos tienen allí y que está claro que va a seguir existiendo allí mientras Rusia sea "alguien" en el mapamundi... Dejo un enlace donde ya se observa la importancia que tiene dicha base.

- La base militar rusa en Crimea: el principal motivo de la intervención de Putin en Ucrania | Crimea, Rusia, Ucrania - América

Respecto al Gas, atom ant, ese ha sido siempre un punto de conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia. Los rusos con el tiempo han solucionado buena parte del problema... Para que veas lo viejo que es y también cómo no es tan "determinante", te dejo un enlace bastante antiguo y que explica el complicado entramado del abastecimiento del gas ruso a casi toda Europa y también a Turquía. Esto ya es "viejo", pero lo coloco como "muestra" y hoy -repito- Rusia ya tiene bastante "apañado" este tema y si "hace falta" ya tiene un poderoso Ejército que no tiene nada que ver con el de la extinta Unión Soviética.

- Energía Diario - Las fuentes que suministran gas a la Unión Europea

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Claro, supongo que tendrán planes alternativos al respecto...:rolleye:

Gracias Fernando, interesante


El oro a más de 1350 y... estupendo él


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

No, atom ant, el "grifo" de Ucrania hacia Europa Occidental es mucho menor de lo que supones. Acabo de leer un articulo de una fuente cuanto menos "no dudosa" y coloco el enlace, ya que el análisis que hace es el que ahora mismo más me convence. En Siria, Rusia y EE.UU. acabaron en unas "tablas" diplomáticas, pero aquí los americanos ya están tocando las "pelotas" a los rusos y vamos, no nos engañemos, que Obama puede ser un HdP, pero es que Putin lo es, pero "profesional". Hay una notable "diferencia"...

- El Universal - Blogs

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

Ha empezado la tormenta en las bolsas?'
Dios mío lo veo todo rojo.


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

jejeje, estaba pensando en eso mismo. el Putin este es un auténtico lider


----------



## ramsés (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Claro, supongo que tendrán planes alternativos al respecto...:rolleye:
> 
> Gracias Fernando, interesante
> 
> ...



Y parece que quiera romper los 1350.


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Ha empezado la tormenta en las bolsas?'
> Dios mío lo veo todo rojo.



quizá haya alguna ultima noticia de Ucrania que desconocemos


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> quizá haya alguna ultima noticia de Ucrania que desconocemos



Voy a ver que encuentro.
Pero corred hacia el dolar....que hay peligroooooooooooh...

El día menos pensado se encuentran con que van todos hacia el fuego.
Y verás tú el chasco.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

No, las bolsas están en rojo, pero básicamente en Europa, ya que las bolsas americanas caen, pero nada del otro mundo. Hace un momento rozaban una caída del 1%, así que "manos fuertes" están descontando que habrá "solución"... Si el conflicto ruso-ucraniano tuviese otra "dimensión" se habría aprovechado para iniciar una corrección que hace tiempo que precisan las bolsas americanas.

Y al mirar la cotización del Oro, éste ya superaba los $1353, pero bueno falta ver qué pasará en los días venideros. Tampoco están hoy peor las cosas que el viernes y ya vimos la "lectura" que hicieron de la Crisis los MPs.

En los Bonos SI que ando algo "mosca", pues al "derrumbe" del viernes hoy responden con alzas muy tibias. Bueno, esto en estos momentos, ya veremos cuando cierren los mercados europeos, ya que en este campo es válido aquello de "HP el último"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Mar 2014)

La subida del oro perjudica al dólar y a los bonos americanos, es raro que se permita al oro escalar posiciones sin ser intervenido. 

No creo que estemos ante el fin de la supremacía del dólar o igual si y no he captado las señales. ¿Cuál es vuestra opinión?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

Bueno, ahora mismo la subida del Oro no está perjudicando especialmente al USD y tampoco observo que esa moneda esté actuando de "refugio", ya que hace unos momentos cotizaba a 1,3774 en relación al EUR y respecto a otras monedas tampoco se revalorizaba de forma importante, así que...

NIJAS, el USD está muy "tocado", pero señales, lo que se dicen "señales" de que le ha llegado su hora yo no las observo. Es mas, esta Crisis ruso-ucraniana debería haber servido para que el billete verde actuará de "refugio" y ya ves...

Aparte de que la única posición "visceral" a partido de EE.UU. y también de UK, su aliado "natural" -comparten tantas "cosas"...-, porque la mayoría de los países de la UE se han pronunciado por el diálogo y no por las sanciones que "automáticamente" ya querían imponer los EE.UU. 

En Europa, y especialmente en Alemania, no son tan "idiotas" como para que esto desemboque en otra guerra europea, lejos de las fronteras anglosajonas, aunque esto ya es relativo hoy en día.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

órdago de Putin.
En la sexta.
Joder

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 17:24 ----------

si no se rinden aantes de las 4 madrugada atacara.


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Mar 2014)

¿Será Ucrania el cisne negro del 2014? 

A eso me refería Fernando, hemos visto subida en trigo, maíz, petróleo, oro, plata.. y el dólar y los bonos americanos que supuestamente son los refugios del sistema no levantan el vuelo. Yo tampoco observo señales que me hagan suponer que el fin de la preponderancia del dólar ha llegado, pero… algo se me escapa se ve...

Los principales beneficiarios de la aversión al riesgo eran el oro, la deuda pública de Alemania, el yen japonés y otras monedas consideradas como seguras, mientras que el petróleo era impulsado por el panorama de su demanda


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> ¿Será Ucrania el cisne negro del 2014?
> 
> A eso me refería Fernando, hemos visto subida en trigo, maíz, petróleo, oro, plata.. y el dólar y los bonos americanos que supuestamente son los refugios del sistema no levantan el vuelo. Yo tampoco observo señales que me hagan suponer que el fin de la preponderancia del dólar ha llegado, pero… algo se me escapa se ve...
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> órdago de Putin.
> En la sexta.
> Joder
> 
> ...



Tomaaaaaa.

Enlace de algo ?

Saludos

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 20:08 ----------

Como este...

Rusia amenaza con atacar a los militares ucranianos en Crimea si no se rinden


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

ha atacado Rusia los cuarteles de Crimea'''?''
Lo descubriremos más tarde.
Seguimos con otra información...

COMO SON LOS DE LA SEXTAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> ha atacado Rusia los cuarteles de Crimea'''?''
> Lo descubriremos más tarde.
> Seguimos con otra información...
> 
> COMO SON LOS DE LA SEXTAAAAAA!!!!!!



Ucrania urge ayuda a potencias mundiales ante agresión de Rusia - El Nuevo DÃ*a

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 20:18 ----------

Para destensar...una monedita...

La moneda más grande del mundo - YouTube


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Mar 2014)

Ha subido 29$?
Joe con el móvil no lo veo. .


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Mar 2014)

Ahora dicen los rusos que ellos no han amenazado que la noticia viene de Kiev....esto es una quedada de la sexta otra vez....a la mier...d la puñetera tele.


----------



## atom ant (3 Mar 2014)

Parece que la cosa está nerviosa
en cualquier momento podría haber un enfrentamiento aislado pero detonante


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> ¿Será Ucrania el cisne negro del 2014?
> 
> A eso me refería Fernando, hemos visto subida en trigo, maíz, petróleo, oro, plata.. y el dólar y los bonos americanos que supuestamente son los refugios del sistema no levantan el vuelo. Yo tampoco observo señales que me hagan suponer que el fin de la preponderancia del dólar ha llegado, pero… algo se me escapa se ve...
> 
> Los principales beneficiarios de la aversión al riesgo eran el oro, la deuda pública de Alemania, el yen japonés y otras monedas consideradas como seguras, mientras que el petróleo era impulsado por el panorama de su demanda



Hola, NIJAS: No, Ucrania no va a ser ningún "cisne negro". Aquí, "idiota" el último... y es que Ucrania sabe positivamente que no tiene nada que hacer contra Rusia y tiene el referente no tan lejano de Georgia y donde a estas horas, en aquellos tiempos, ya habían bastantes muertos entre los militares georgianos que se opusieron a los rusos. Y Ucrania tiene un ejército bastante "apañado", pero ni sus militares ni la población civil quieren una guerra cuyo resultado final ya se conoce de antemano.

Cuando esté todo un poco más "calmado", quizás, escriba sobre la "influencia" de los Estados Unidos en esta Crisis y eso no quita para que considere a Yanukovich otro auténtico HdP...

Hay algo que comentas, NIJAS, que sí me tiene muy "mosqueado", aunque "cuadra" con mis estudios, y es la fuerte subida experimentada en el último mes de casi todas las Materias Primas, especialmente las Alimenticias y mucho ¡ojo! a esto... que ya sabemos por donde suelen venir las tensiones inflacionarias. La subida del Café alucinante... así que si queréis tener algo del mismo en despensa no estará de más. Y la caída del Gas Natural para que algún extraño "arcano" nos la solucione.

Lo de los bonos SI que me tiene muy intrigado, sobre todo la caída experimentada en la curva corta. Y yo, NIJAS, me fijo más en los bonos alemanes que en los americanos, puesto que la seguridad "extrema" suele buscarse en éstos. Hoy remontan, pero lejos del derrumbe del viernes y que, aunque me lo "expliquen", no acabo de entender. No porque no haya una burbuja en los Bonos, pero en la situación actual...

A estas horas, con los mercados americanos abiertos y cayendo (tampoco nada del otro mundo), los CFDs de los índices europeos cotizan planos o ligeramente positivos, así que no veo derrumbes por ningún lado y eso que yo soy de los que opinan que las bolsas americanas se van a dejar un 15% como mínimo en algún momento de este año.

SI, NIJAS, también yo tengo la sensación de que el aire está "enrarecido", pero estoy como tú: "algo" se nos está "escapando"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 20:31 ----------

Y como siempre "pagando el pato" la gente de la calle...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/121414-odesa-proteccion-rusia-amenazas-expropiaciones

Por cierto, en el otro hilo ya hablamos sobre las "expropiaciones". Bien, ya podéis comprobar que no hay nada "imposible" y de un "día para otro"...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

Vamos a dejar un poco de lado el tema del conflicto de Ucrania y voy a enlazar algo bastante interesante, y es que en muchos de mis comentarios me he referido al auténtico Banco Central Mundial en la "Sombra", es decir el Banco de Pagos Internacionales y los "mafiosos" que lo controlan (uno de ellos es el Bundesbank...). Bien, el articulo enlazado va en mi misma "línea" y ¡vaya! parece que no ando muy "equivocado" en mis apreciaciones sobre este particular.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/121399-jurista-banco-mundial-revela-elite-domina-mundo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

En uno de mis primeros comentarios en este foro fue sobre este tema del Gas en un hilo de Geopolítica (el conforero Vidar lo recordará...) y desde aquello ha llovido bastante... Sin embargo, los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva y a la Geopolítica, pues sabíamos que esto iba a volver a salir a "relucir". Tampoco hay que ser un "genio" pues ya teníamos los precedentes de los años 2006 y 2009... Aquello hizo que se acelerasen los proyectos que estaban en marcha y que tienen por objeto que el abastecimiento del Gas ruso pueda prescindir de su tránsito por territorio ucraniano.

Entonces ya hablé de dos proyectos. Uno funcionando y es el Nord Stream. Éste nace de la iniciativa de Alemania de tener un vínculo directo con Rusia y el gaseoducto pasa por el fondo del Báltico y puede suministrar 55 bcm anuales. Y -¡ojo!- que tienen proyectado duplicar la capacidad de suministro.

El otro, aún por terminar (queda poco), es el South Stream, que partirá del Mar Negro y que compartirán Rusia, Italia y Turquía.

Fijaros como han primado los "intereses nacionales" de países de la entidad de Alemania, Turquía e Italia sobre los "intereses atlánticos".

En esta Crisis actual entre Ucrania y Rusia los grandes perjudicados van a ser los ucranianos y ese "extraño" nacionalismo que han esgrimido y auspiciado desde los Estados Unidos. Hay un "trasfondo" real y que explica la actitud de Putin: los americanos se están pasando por el "forro" los acuerdos adoptados por Reegan-Gorbachov y van estrechando el control de la OTAN cada vez más cerca de las fronteras rusas como se comprobó en Georgia y ahora en Ucrania.

En fin, la primera reacción de Alemania ha sido bastante "tibia" y ya sabemos el peso que tiene este país en Europa, así que...


----------



## dmdp78 (4 Mar 2014)

TREMENDO !!!!
La situación se puede decir que ya no este tensa....se ha roto !!!!!


*EE.UU. ha suspendido los contactos militares con Rusia por los acontecimientos registrados en Ucrania.*

Texto completo en: http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/121434-suspension-contactos-eeuu-rusia-pentagonoAsimismo, estarán suspendidas las negociaciones con Rusia encaminadas a la estimulación del comercio y la inversión. Según informa el periódico 'The Wall Street Journal', las autoridades estadounidenses ven esta medida como parte de los esfuerzos para presionar a Moscú ante su posible intervención militar en Ucrania.

Agamos un poco de Historia...
Podríamos decir de el origen de la división étnica de Ucrania es desde siempre.... 
Máxima extensión del Reino de Polonia y Lituania.


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos días... a eso de las siete han caído los dos gold&silver aprox un 1%.

putin-ordena-tropas-rusas-desplegadas-zona-fronteriza-ucrania-regresen-basesl

1337 nivel importante






De momento supongo que las aspiraciones de llegar más allá de las estrellas siguen intactas
saludos

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 09:27 ----------

Como decía Unai Gaztelumendi el otro día que lo leí en el foro que la rotura al alza dependa de una guerra parece un poco lamentale y ciertamente causa un conflicto moral, pero resplandecer en esos momentos está en su naturaleza

la guerra el amor el oro


divagaciones matutinas


----------



## _Mirar_ (4 Mar 2014)

Vamos, que lo de Rusia ha sido una cacerolada y un pulso a los vaqueros.
Los chinos como siempre, la voz critica a los vaqueros.
Y visto como han reaccionado los mercados en general...
Personalmente lo veo continuista, salvo que comiencen las "sorpresas".

Opinión de un novato.... :bla:


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Mar 2014)

La caída del yuan frente a las principales divisas provoca descuentos en el precio del oro en China

La caída del yuan provoca descuentos en el precio del oro en China


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

bueno yo sigo colocando fichas.
Caballos negros la deuda y las cuadrigas de Putin.

Sobre lo que decías ayer:
Las propuestas que haces serían sólo Jaques absurdoS.

Por ejemplo: China vende toda la deuda: sacrifica un caballo
Respuesta: suspensión de pagos, el rey se esconde tras la reina, libra domina el mercado con apoyo mayor del mundo...caballo deuda perdido..reina negra en peligro....



Sigo colocando fichas alfiles blancos 
Ejército( intimidación) 
Y......


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Mar 2014)

Ganancia de Fresnillo cae por precios más bajos de metales preciosos

Ganancia de Fresnillo cae por precios más bajos de metales preciosos - Terra Perú


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> bueno yo sigo colocando fichas.
> Caballos negros la deuda y las cuadrigas de Putin.
> 
> Sobre lo que decías ayer:
> ...






No encuentro de momento los otros alfiles. Pero sigo.

Las torres.
Que delimitan y defienden fronteras, las blancas han avanzado por delante de la línea de peones, las negras han correspondido cubriendose con las cuadrigas de Putin (,caballo).

La reina blanca también jugando delante, las negras atrás, el rey enfocado detrás de la reina.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 13:34 ----------

Enrrocado el rey decía


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, si el Oro tiene que subir a consecuencia de un conflicto bélico, pues que le den mucho por culo a éste... A fin de cuentas, pienso que no hay que "descontar" de antemano que nosotros vayamos a quedar al margen y menos con lo que tenemos metido en Rota y supongo que también en Gibraltar.

Desgraciadamente, es una de las dos opciones que contemplo, aunque la otra también es ciertamente complicada, es decir una "reordenación" del sistema monetario mundial...

La partida de ajedrez está "comenzada" hace tiempo y no tengo ni puta idea a qué nivel de la misma nos encontramos, pero Ucrania ha sido una "excusa" para "probarse" EE.UU. y Rusia... Pienso que aparte del "problema" de la base naval rusa de Ucrania, hay otro de mucha más dimensión y que ya veremos lo que tarda en "estallar"... ¿A qué me refiero? Pues, Ucrania es un país insolvente financieramente y al borde de la suspensión de pagos, por tanto son los bancos prestatarios -y ya me imagino quiénes son- los que tienen que tener el culo bien "apretado"...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

es una pena que nos os pueda mandar foto del tablero.
El alfil blanco que me falta es el euro pero no estoy seguro de si na ha sido comido yA y. Sólo está mirando la partida desde fuera.
Las cotizaciones me dicen hoy que.sigue jugando.pero de momento no los sitúo. 
Una mano pido con los alfiles negros.

Peones fácil.
Blancos canadá Méjico suiza Polonia......
Los negros Iran, Venezuela, S


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: A Suiza no la veo en el tablero de ajedrez y menos de "peón"... El día en que esté en el tablero muy mal estarán las cosas, vamos como para pillar las "maletas" y vete a saber qué dirección tomar...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Hombre, si el Oro tiene que subir a consecuencia de un conflicto bélico, pues que le den mucho por culo a éste... A fin de cuentas, pienso que no hay que "descontar" de antemano que nosotros vayamos a quedar al margen y menos con lo que tenemos metido en Rota y supongo que también en Gibraltar.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, es una de las dos opciones que contemplo, aunque la otra también es ciertamente complicada, es decir una "reordenación" del sistema monetario mundial...
> 
> ...



Tu sabes que en una partida puedes cambiar de estrategia veo complicado que el rey blanco pueda reorganizar sus piezas y jugar a la defensiva.
El problema para él es que está partida (como dice Atom ) es con reloj.......y este es el primero demos alfiles negros


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2014)

el tiempo se acaba, si nos fijamos veremos que el rey blanco ataca, pero lo hace con jugadas carentes de profundidad... 
se me ocurre

y la reina negra, mientras tanto, acaparando medio planeta físico


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

ya he encontrado el ultimo alfil negro, es toda la gente que esta padeciendo las consecuencias de esta partida sin reglas,..no sé si al final jugará en la partida de momento sigue bloqueado por otro peón blanco...los medios de comunicación.


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Hombre, si el Oro tiene que subir a consecuencia de un conflicto bélico, pues que le den mucho por culo a éste... A fin de cuentas, pienso que no hay que "descontar" de antemano que nosotros vayamos a quedar al margen y menos con lo que tenemos metido en Rota y supongo que también en Gibraltar.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, es una de las dos opciones que contemplo, aunque la otra también es ciertamente complicada, es decir una "reordenación" del sistema monetario mundial....



a veces uno piensa que quizá hace falta algún suceso traumático que nos motive para cambiar el rumbo de lo contrario imprenta sin final
hasta que el barco se hunda, suceso traumático magno, en si


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

# antonio1960: Efectivamente, en una partida de ajedrez puedes cambiar de estrategia o verte "obligado" a ello... Bien, si juegas con blancas y cambias la estrategia, pasando a una "defensiva", pues tablas seguras o acabas perdiendo la partida... Casi siempre es así.

# atom ant: Es que el suceso tendría que ser muy "traumático" para cambiar el rumbo actual y ese escenario, siendo muy probable, es el que menos deseamos la mayor parte de la gente. Y ya veremos si cuando "estalle" hay algún lugar ajeno a la "onda expansiva" y también si merecerá la pena...

Es que la "impresora" va a seguir funcionando hasta que el "barco" se hunda y cada vez estoy más convencido. La única duda que tengo es si será de forma súbita o la "cámara lenta" actual se irá perpetuando hasta que "consideren" que no "hay más tiempo"...

En fin, ya ves como mis comentarios de ayer es más o menos lo que recogen hoy los "mercados"... El "problema" vendrá cuando alguien se salte todos los "protocolos" y se le vaya la "olla"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, ya ves como mis comentarios de ayer es más o menos lo que recogen hoy los "mercados"... El "problema" vendrá cuando alguien se salte todos los "protocolos" y se le vaya la "olla"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si... Putin parece un tipo bastante centrado, la banda esa de golpistas ya no sé

una bala perdida y ya la hemos liao


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Acabo de leer un interesante articulo y del que dejo un enlace. Y como bien se explica en el mismo, los Estados Unidos van a tener que aceptar que en la Geopolítica mundial hay y van a haber otros actores que también cortarán el bacalao. Vamos, la "escenificación" de que el Imperio se está derrumbando... 

- Rebelion. Las guerras de Washington


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el tiempo se acaba, si nos fijamos veremos que el rey blanco ataca, pero lo hace con jugadas carentes de profundidad...
> se me ocurre
> 
> y la reina negra, mientras tanto, acaparando medio planeta físico



A la reina blanca se le acumula el trabajo, frenado de emergentes, guerra de divisas...

Fernando yo creo que Suiza ha sido siempre la niña bonita de los reyes blancos , manejando el dinero de los gobiernos corruptos, y qued'andose con un pedazo de pastel. Sin ejercito y más protegida que nadie


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> A la reina blanca se le acumula el trabajo, frenado de emergentes, guerra de divisas...
> 
> Fernando yo creo que Suiza ha sido siempre la niña bonita de los reyes blancos , manejando el dinero de los gobiernos corruptos, y qued'andose con un pedazo de pastel. Sin ejercito y más protegida que nadie



No olvidar el Peak Oil...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Pues, otro de los temas que he tocado en el pasado, en este foro y también en un hilo de Geopolítica, es la capacidad militar de Suiza y los inconvenientes que presenta su conquista.

Antonio, Suiza es uno de los países más poderosos militarmente, en Europa y en el mundo, si tenemos en cuenta su armamento, el número de sus efectivos, su excelente entrenamiento versus su escasa población. Suiza es un ejemplo de cómo se ha de efectuar la defensa de un país a través de su población... Además, porqué piensas que llevan siglos sin entrar en guerra, pues es muy sencillo: su Orografía. Es complicadísimo poder controlar militarmente ese país. Dejo un enlace al respecto.

- Fuerzas Armadas del Mundo: SUIZA

En lo que tienes razón es que Suiza ha servido a oscuros intereses tanto de bancos, instituciones internacionales, empresas, particulares, etc. Hasta hace poco era uno de los países fiscales preferidos y sigo pensando que sigue siéndolo. Un motivo más y muy "determinante" para que siempre haya tenido una fácil accesibilidad a la "neutralidad" en los diferentes conflictos que la han rodeado.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 20:49 ----------

- Veredicto de las urnas: Suiza mantiene el servicio militar obligatorio - swissinfo.ch


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: Pues, otro de los temas que he tocado en el pasado, en este foro y también en un hilo de Geopolítica, es la capacidad militar de Suiza y los inconvenientes que presenta su conquista.
> 
> Antonio, Suiza es uno de los países más poderosos militarmente, en Europa y en el mundo, si tenemos en cuenta su armamento, el número de sus efectivos, su excelente entrenamiento versus su escasa población. Suiza es un ejemplo de cómo se ha de efectuar la defensa de un país a través de su población... Además, porqué piensas que llevan siglos sin entrar en guerra, pues es muy sencillo: su Orografía. Es complicadísimo poder controlar militarmente ese país. Dejo un enlace al respecto.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.
Hace años viví en Suiza.
El servicio militar además de obligatorio era continuado.
Es decir que todos los Suizos están en la reserva y conservan el arma oficina. Esto me llamó ls atencion.

No refería a ocupaciónes militares , pero los anglosajonios nunca han atacado a la que los mismos Suizos consideran una dictadura de la banca.
Tampoco han denunciado sus abusos en los mercados, ni blanqueo ni nada.
Visité la rolex pero no vi in tejido industrial tan grande.
La mayor parte del pib les llega a través de productos financieros.


Y volviendo al oro frenará mañana las caídas"'?

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 21:21 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> Hace años viví en Suiza.
> El servicio militar además de obligatorio era continuado.
> Es decir que todos los Suizos están en la reserva y conservan el arma oficina. Esto me llamó ls atencion.
> ...



Arma oficial. Perdón.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Bueno, antonio1960, entonces sobre Suiza no tengo nada que explicarte, pues ya lo conoces de "primera mano"...

Respecto al Oro, Antonio, seguimos dentro del mismo rango de los últimos meses, más bien ya casi un año, y son los $1400 por arriba y los $1200 por abajo. Visto así, pues me parece que lo que haga el Oro mañana va a ser más de lo mismo, es decir suba o baje no va a romper estos niveles marcados y que "manos fuertes" parecen dar como "buenos", independientemente de que algunos como Goldman Sachs sigan "predicando" que el Oro se irá a los $1000... Yo no lo veo, pero...

No suelo entrar en el AT, ya que éste me sirve como una "aproximación" cuando decido comprar, por tanto paso del "timing" exacto, además para qué, si voy a "largo" y manejo un "precio objetivo" muchísimo más elevado, pues como que no hay "prisa". Tampoco le concedo tanta importancia al Oro, ya que siendo "metalero" soy más bien "platero", aunque he de confesar que justo antes de iniciar el último "tirón" sí que compré algo de Oro y tengo ahora una mejor percepción hacia él que en meses anteriores.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (4 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a dejar un poco de lado el tema del conflicto de Ucrania y voy a enlazar algo bastante interesante, y es que en muchos de mis comentarios me he referido al auténtico Banco Central Mundial en la "Sombra", es decir el Banco de Pagos Internacionales y los "mafiosos" que lo controlan (uno de ellos es el Bundesbank...). Bien, el articulo enlazado va en mi misma "línea" y ¡vaya! parece que no ando muy "equivocado" en mis apreciaciones sobre este particular.
> 
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/121399-jurista-banco-mundial-revela-elite-domina-mundo



Cómo encaja ese supuesto Banco Central Mundial ante las manifiestas y añejas guerras de divisas?
A mí no me encaja.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver, Aro, es bastante fácil de entender:

1º) De "supuesto" nada de nada. Con ver quiénes componen el Banco de Pagos Internacionales es que queda todo bien claro... De todas formas, Aro, en el mundo financiero todo el mundo sabe que el BPI está considerado el Banco de los Bancos Centrales, así que...

2º) Cuando entre sus miembros están los que más utilizan la "impresora", está también muy "clarito" que sus monedas se devalúan (caso del USD, del Yen, etc.) y, por tanto, ya no hace falta tener mucha imaginación para ver el cómo y el porqué se desatan las "Guerras de las Divisas"...

Dejo un enlace de corte "conspirativo" sobre el BPI y que a mí, en lo personal, me convence bastante porque enlaza con otros estudios que he efectuado sobre otros temas que guardan relación con esto. Quizás, no suscribo en su totalidad el articulo porque hay en él algunas "lagunas" de corte ideológico... Por ejemplo, sobre el Oro robado por los Nazis y del que no tengo duda (eso se ha llamado siempre "botín de guerra"), también podrían referirse al Oro robado por los aliados, especialmente por los americanos...

Sin embargo, el articulo está bastante bien y aporta información "alternativa" para aquellos que nos leen y que no conocen nada al respecto.

- Emilio Ichikawa Â» El Banco de Pagos Internacionales y el Nuevo Orden Mundial

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (5 Mar 2014)

Saturno comiéndose a sus hijos.
Goya vivió el reinado de tres reyes a los que retrató y fue capaz de dibujar es sus caras la decadencia de un imperio.
Saturno es el retrato de una economía que devora a sus hijos.
Hoy el imperio repite la historia.
Cuando los hijos empiezan a crecer ganan dinero para comprar productos.
Si los países subdesarrollados y emergentes crecen, corren a cubrir sus necesidades,.
Se convierten en clientes, pero que pagan en la misma moneda falsa que el vendedor puso en circulación.
Y le vacían las estanterías.
Para detener el proceso de autofagia y seguir con vida tiene que devorarlos.
La mitología termina contándonos que sus hijos vuelven a la vida cada vez más fuertes.
Hoy es un día para mirar ese cuadro genial y ver que cada trazo nos cuenta algo de una historia que se repite.


Perdón si tiene que ver con el tema del hilo,


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, antonio1960, entonces sobre Suiza no tengo nada que explicarte, pues ya lo conoces de "primera mano"...
> 
> Respecto al Oro, Antonio, seguimos dentro del mismo rango de los últimos meses, más bien ya casi un año, y son los $1400 por arriba y los $1200 por abajo. Visto así, pues me parece que lo que haga el Oro mañana va a ser más de lo mismo, es decir suba o baje no va a romper estos niveles marcados y que "manos fuertes" parecen dar como "buenos", independientemente de que algunos como Goldman Sachs sigan "predicando" que el Oro se irá a los $1000... Yo no lo veo, pero....



sip .... esto empieza a tener pinta de acumulación. quizá se están girando los anglosajonios,

Saludos

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Los tahúres anglosajonIos pueden manipular los precios pero solo hasta cierto punto, la demanda de físico marca los límites hasta donde pueden llegar, Sobre ese canal que comentas Fernando, la verdad es que si el objetivo maquiavélico de las manos grandes es acceder al físico barato no les está saliendo la jugada... abajo se compra pero arriba no se vende y tarde o temprano deberían verlo.

Hay que estar atentos en los límites del canal a ver si somos capaces de entrever qué se cuece... No me extrañaría y no descarto escalar un nivel y pasar de 1200-400 a 1400-600

Saludos

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 13:52 ----------

Se me ocurre que estaría bueno cruzar un gráfico de la demanda con el del precio a ver si nos dice algo.
si alguien tiene acceso a la tecnología, le animo a ello.


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

el gráfico es que está super interesante... me estoy aquí aguantando para no darles la brasa, jejeje.


----------



## antonio1960 (5 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> El ORO seguira cayendo . Hasta que la crisis de Ucrania no se resuelva
> no dejaran que el oro suba .
> La amenaza de Putin de vender su reserva de dolares ( 200 mil millones ) dejar de pagar a Bancos yankis y vender todas sus materias primas
> en otras divisas es el tiro de gracia que necesita el dolar , rival del oro
> ...



Que ganas tengo de que te equivoques ina vez, te van a caer los abucheos ((owned como vosotros lo llamáis) a chaparron

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Que ganas tengo de que te equivoques ina vez, te van a caer los abucheos ((owned como vosotros lo llamáis) a chaparron



Atoooooommmm
Ponlooooo no noz hagaz de zufriiii


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

Pues nada, remarcar la importancia del 1337-8, no solo es el 61,8% de retroceso de la caída del semestre pasado, es la simetría del primer tramo de subida de este año por lo que si la superamos, en teoría faltaría al menos un 50% de subida (1415)... lo que cuadraría bien para hacer un recorte y formar la onda 4 y ...

pero menos pajillas mentales

paso a paso

tercer día sin tocar la emm200 (bueno)

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 16:00 ----------




clapham dijo:


> El ORO seguira cayendo . Hasta que la crisis de Ucrania no se resuelva
> no dejaran que el oro suba .
> La amenaza de Putin de vender su reserva de dolares ( 200 mil millones ) dejar de pagar a Bancos yankis y vender todas sus materias primas
> en otras divisas es el tiro de gracia que necesita el dolar , rival del oro
> ...



jejeje, mira que ha ido Ud a elegir monedas feas

duras, eso si



Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, qué quieres que te diga, pero las monedas de Oro que posee clapham no se puede decir que sean "feas", especialmente los IV Ducados y los Soberanos, aunque tampoco creo que los tenga por su "belleza"... Además, conociendo a clapham, me parece que su comentario ha guardado mucho las formas y, simplemente, ha dado su opinión. Que no gusta a los "oreros", pues que le vamos a hacer, pero tampoco sabemos si va tener o no razón, a fin de cuentas este es un tema muy relativo dada la volatilidad que suelen tener los MPs.

Menos "gracia" me ha hecho la noticia que enlazaré a continuación y que me parece una de las mayores "estupideces" o, quizás, tus "anglosajon´i´os" ya lo tenían todo premeditado desde los "principios"... Una cosa "buena" sí que he observado y es la consideración "monetaria" que le dan a la Plata y es que por ahí andan algunos "iluminados" que se la niegan y solamente ven su uso industrial... Parece que los que "cortan el bacalao" lo ven de otra manera...

- Japón regulará el bitcoin: será una mercancía como el oro o la plata | Mercados | Cinco Días

Y también mucho ¡ojo! con esta otra noticia:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/121447-hackers-neflix-gmail-cobrar-usuarios

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 16:44 ----------

# atom ant: Puestos a "repasar" los distintos mercados, me ha dado por mirar el Bovespa (la bolsa brasileña) y se está "cumpliendo" parte de lo que comenté en el pasado sobre el devenir futuro de Brasil... Bien, ahora mismo el Bovespa a niveles de inicios de Octubre de 2008... Te dejo el gráfico y ya me dirás qué te parece.

- Bovespa | Índice Bovespa | Bovespa

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

así tamaño soberano la que me parece muy bonita es la de 20francos del gallito.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: A tí lo que te van son los "pájarracos" (loros, gallos, etc.) y no las monedas. Mira que "comparar" y decir que el reverso de los 20 francos franceses es más bonito que el Soberano. En el anverso no te lo discutiría, pero... en fin sobre "gustos" los "colores", pero vamos el tuyo en monedas... ¡ejem!

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

Bovespa: no lo sigo pero a primera vista parece que podría o rebotar aquí o se va a minimos de 2008, no veo bien, pero parece que está comenzando a despeñarse.

Muy interesante aporte

dan ganas de meterle un tiento pero... cualquiera se mete ahora en un etf brasileño

Nota: Hablando de anverso-reverso, para que siempre estén correctamente ante los ojos hay monedas que hay que girarlas en horizontal y otras en vertical. ¿tienen alguna denominación especial?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

Pues no tengo ni idea, pero conociendo tus "peculiaridades" igual te refieres a la "Física de una moneda en rotación"...


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Mar 2014)

POR SI ALGUIEN LO QUIERE APROVECHAR...


No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited by law. Odds of winning depend upon number of entries. One entry per person. The promotion ends on March 31, 2014 and the winner will be notified by email or phone after the end date. Participants may request a list of winner(s) from Miles Franklin following the end date.



Only persons residing in The United States who are at least 18 years of age can enter. All qualified persons who complete the five question survey from Miles Franklin in the month of March 2014 will be entered in a random drawing. Participants affiliated with the sponsor are not eligible for participation.



This promotion is in no way sponsored, endorsed or administered by, or associated with Constant Contact. By participating you hereby release and hold harmless Constant Contact from any and all liability associated with this promotion.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...43dc7&ch=b1d882e0-7cdd-11e3-9c63-d4ae52843dc7

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 18:39 ----------

Lingoro: Siete motivos para invertir en oro en 2014

Lingoro: Siete motivos para invertir en oro en 2014


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

jejej, a ver cómo me explico, girando las monedas en el mismo sentido, sea vertical u horizontal, hay unas en las que cara y cruz están correctamente en el mismo sentido y otras al revés.

no sé si me he explicado o lo he liado más.



Edición: dicho de otra manera, si tengo una eagle y una maple ambas de cara y bien posicionadas sobre un tapete, para girar las monedas y a la vez el reverso siga bien posicionado, entonces tengo que girarlas de diferente manera, la maple en horizontal, la eagle en vertical.

jajajaj, clarito verdad?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

¡Oye! atom ant, sueles "complicarte" tanto la vida... Porque es para sacarte en una película de Kubrick...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

Pensaba que tendrían alguna denominación especial pero, tampoco me va la vida en ello precisamente

el orito guapo parece que va aguantando el chaparrón...


----------



## Gol D. Roger (5 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> jejej, a ver cómo me explico, girando las monedas en el mismo sentido, sea vertical u horizontal, hay unas en las que cara y cruz están correctamente en el mismo sentido y otras al revés.
> 
> no sé si me he explicado o lo he liado más.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que te refieres al alineamiento de la orientación de la moneda, vamos que si giras una moneda sobre su eje vertical, en algunos casos la cara y la cruz tienen la misma orientación, y en otros casos están giradas 180º... eso depende de la moneda, por ejemplo las monedas españolas en su gran mayoría (sino todas) tienen el desfase de 180º


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Mar 2014)

Oro se dispara a máximo de 4 meses

Oro se dispara a mÃ¡ximo de 4 meses | EconomÃ­a | El Diario


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Oye! atom ant, sueles "complicarte" tanto la vida... Porque es para sacarte en una película de Kubrick...
> 
> Saludos.



Podía perfectamente tener su historia simbólica... los americanos son un poco frikis

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 18:05 ----------




Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo creo que te refieres al alineamiento de la orientación de la moneda, vamos que si giras una moneda sobre su eje vertical, en algunos casos la cara y la cruz tienen la misma orientación, y en otros casos están giradas 180º... eso depende de la moneda, por ejemplo las monedas españolas en su gran mayoría (sino todas) tienen el desfase de 180º



Gracias, me estaba liando un poco con la explicación


---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 18:32 ----------

el paladio... ya nos avisó Fernando la semana pasada













---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 18:52 ----------

Ratio oro plata: 62,98


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

Hola, Aro: Esta noticia de hoy y que enlazo te deja también muy claro quién es el Banco Central de los Bancos Centrales...

- Caruana advierte de posibles riesgos por emisión de deuda de los emergentes Por Agencia EFE

Por cierto, resulta gracioso esto que ha dicho: "nuevos riesgos, todavía poco entendidos" y yo me pregunto: ¿A estas alturas de la "película"? O Caruana tiene poca "imaginación" o más bien se refiere a los capitales o dinero "capitalista" que no controla el BPI... Me parece que más bien va a ser esto, porque hay que tener "cara" para decir lo que ha dicho: no creo que la deuda emergente sea el gran "problema" del sistema monetario internacional y sino que mire de "puertas adentro". Igual "retoma" la "película"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 21:07 ----------

Hola, atom ant: En el Paladio y en el Platino ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que "hay que estar"... En lo personal, voy a tomar en consideración esto porque hasta ahora lo mío ha sido o es la Plata, y en menor medida el Oro, pero veo "señales" bastante positivas en esos MPs un poco más "ignorados". Lo del Paladio es para tener en cuenta para cuando corrija. Llevo muchos años fuera de los activos financieros, pero estoy considerando entrar en algún ETF... En fin, es que estoy viendo cosas tan "claras" y también ando un poco "aburrido" de la dinámica del Oro y la Plata, aunque ambos MPs no me preocupan, ya que lo que tengo está AHI: es FISICO...

Bueno, volviendo al Paladio hay que explicar que parece mentira la escasez de neuronas "útiles" que poseen los máximos mandatarios de los EEUU y de la UE, y de paso también habría que cuestionar las neuronas de sus "asesores", y vamos a comentar algunas cosas sobre las "sanciones" que le han impuesto a Rusia -y que a Putin le habrán "corrido"...- y voy a buscar una fuente bastante fiable, como son en este asunto los analistas de Bloomberg Industries Kenneth Hoffman&Oliver Nugent, quienes han dicho al respecto: "las sanciones impuestas por la UE y los EE.UU. sobre la exportación de metales del grupo del Paladio ruso crearía una grave escasez de suministro que puede ser difícil para las industrias de reemplazar."

Y eso en el tercer año consecutivo de déficil en el suministro mundial de Paladio. En el pasado año, Rusia proporcionó el 44% del suministro mundial de Paladio y el 13,6% de Platino, según los datos proporcionados por Johnson Matthey.

Por tanto, estas "sanciones", que van a ser "papel mojado" en cuanto haya menos "ruido", no van a tener ningún efecto en Rusia y sí en la Industria Occidental, sobre todo en el sector del automóvil. Y es que Rusia ya le proporciona a China el 30% del Paladio que precisa y este país le comprará más si tenemos en cuenta los conflictos laborales en las minas de Sudáfrica... Para aquellos que lo desconozcan, el Paladio es bastante escaso y se encuentra principalmente en Rusia y Sudáfrica.

Y me dejo en el "tintero" otros productos, aparte de los ya sabidos de carácter energético (Gas y Petróleo), como son el Trigo y el Maíz...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Mar 2014)

está prácticamente en máximos históricos y ahora no es momento pero en un recorte importante puede no ser mala idea adquirir físico... y un buen etf

interesante metal


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2014)

Para aquellos a los que les pueda interesar dejo la rueda de prensa que concedió ayer Putin...

- Video: VersiÃ³n completa de la rueda de prensa de Putin sobre la crisis en Ucrania â€“ RT


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, 

Me encanta el olor a COMEX por la mañana...

La bajada mañanera que no falte, ahora pegó una de casi 10USD, que realmente es una mierda para lo que nos compete, pero no deja de ser anecdótico.

Que Dios guarde por muchos años esta dinámica de contener el precio y muchas veces conseguir bajarlo, de esa manera, podremos seguir cargando sin temor a pensar en cada carga "esta será la última?"

God save the Comex!!!


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, tomaremos un cafetito mañanero, mientras todavía se puede...

café +8%
azúcar +3%

gold -0,55% ---- 1333,5...a las 9AM


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2014)

Hola Clapman, hombre el oro caer caer de momento no ha caído $20 no es nada

el futuro ya veremos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Hace dos dias predije que el oro caeria ( al menos a corto plazo ) mientras la crisis en Ucrania siguiera activa . En solo dos dias ha caido casi 20 $
> Y creo que seguira cayendo . Lo cual significa que la crisis
> en Ucrania NO SE HA RESUELTO . Cuanto mas caiga , peor es la
> situacion " que no nos dicen " . Porque el mundo actual se basa en solo



Clapham, me gustó tu previsión, y era razonable, pero como suele pasar últimamente los hechos van en contra de la lógica. ¿Te has mirado el precio del oro de los últimos 30 días? ¿Sigues creyendo que tu previsión se ha cumplido? :


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Mar 2014)

Quizas una interesante lectura..

Libro: "Sin medias tintas" - Veinte entrevistas sobre la Gran Recesión


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Mar 2014)

Hola avilada creo que este es mejor sitio, en el hilo de compra intercambio se molestan mucho, si te sales del tema.
Yo también tengo interés en contactar con metaleros es Sevilla, esta claro que somos pocos y dispersos.


En cuánto a la partida de ajedrez, el alfil del euro parece que sigue jugando pero que sólo es un peón de las blancas.
Las blancas no se deciden a mover.
Esperaremos.
Tic tac tic tac....

Una cosa Atom el jodio judío cubano este de cha

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 10:55 ----------

chapham tiene el récord de aciertos en el foro. Menudo gurú está hecho.
Que ganas tengo de que se equivoque!!!!

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 11:21 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Hola avilada creo que este es mejor sitio, en el hilo de compra intercambio se molestan mucho, si te sales del tema.
> Yo también tengo interés en contactar con metaleros es Sevilla, esta claro que somos pocos y dispersos.
> 
> 
> ...




Tic tac tic tac.....rhiíiiiiiiigggg
Pasado tiempo vuelven a mover las negras.
Torre negra avanza un paso; referéndum en Crimea avanza un pasa pasaporte ruso para.todos.
Tic tac tic tac....

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 11:22 ----------

Este móvil tiene vida propiA


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Mar 2014)

GLOBALES: London gold−fix banks accused of manipulation in US lawsuit−report 

GLOBALES: London goldâˆ’fix banks accused of manipulation in US lawsuitâˆ’report - Política - Entorno Inteligente


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Respecto a los "pronósticos" de clapham pues tampoco se ha salido del "guión". No me gusta el AT, pero suelo "entender" los gráficos y lo que se ve es "más de lo mismo"... Hasta que no supere los $1400 y luego los $1433 no hay cambio de tendencia y por abajo se pueden ver perfectamente los $1310-$1290 con una posible extensión hasta los $1250. Vamos, es que es así, no hay que "adivinar" nada. 

# atom ant: ¿Me "equivoco"? 

Hola, antonio1960: Hombre hay un hilo para la compra y venta entre foreros y tiene un objeto bastante claro, pero vamos no hay "problema" en que pongáis anuncios "esporádicos", siempre y cuando no se tome como "costumbre"...

Pues desconozco si clapham tiene esos "aciertos" que comentas, pues en el foro entro casi exclusivamente en los hilos metaleros y cuando los comentarios se salen de "tono", pues me "aparto" y a otra cosa. Realmente, este hilo ya me quita mucho tiempo para ir "buceando" en otros. En lo personal, ya que he dialogado en ocasiones con él, cuando clapham no se "excita" dice cosas que tienen mucha lógica, pero claro cuando se "desbrava" pues pierde bastante, aunque no es menos cierto que a veces se le suele "provocar" y como parece que a él le va la "marcha"...

Saludos a los tres.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Respecto a los "pronósticos" de clapham pues tampoco se ha salido del "guión". No me gusta el AT, pero suelo "entender" los gráficos y lo que se ve es "más de lo mismo"... Hasta que no supere los $1400 y luego los $1433 no hay cambio de tendencia y por abajo se pueden ver perfectamente los $1310-$1290 con una posible extensión hasta los $1250. Vamos, es que es así, no hay que "adivinar" nada.



No se si es que quizás he sido demasiado sutil, pero evidentemente no creo que clapham haya acertado nada. Mi respuesta, ante la afirmación de que debido a lo de Ucrania el oro "había caído" (20$!), era que según la gráfica había caído solo 10$ después de una subida de 100$, por lo que la "caída" no llegaba ni a corrección.


----------



## avilada (6 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Hola avilada creo que este es mejor sitio, en el hilo de compra intercambio se molestan mucho, si te sales del tema.
> Yo también tengo interés en contactar con metaleros es Sevilla, esta claro que somos pocos y dispersos.




Ahh vale gracias por el aviso, es que habia puesto un anuncio para vender en mano en sevilla por eso lo re-puse en ese hilo. y aproveche para ver si había más gente por los alrededores.

Esta bien en un dia ya he conocido a dos de sevilla. Esto promete 

Saludos para todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No se si es que quizás he sido demasiado sutil, pero evidentemente no creo que clapham haya acertado nada. Mi respuesta, ante la afirmación de que debido a lo de Ucrania el oro "había caído" (20$!), era que según la gráfica había caído solo 10$ después de una subida de 100$, por lo que la "caída" no llegaba ni a corrección.



Hombre, son "formas de verlo", aunque quizás estamos ya "acostumbrados" a ver el Oro a unos precios tan bajos que una subida de $100 puede parecer "otro mundo", pero es que la caída desde los máximos sigue siendo brutal...

Hay un rango muy definido y dentro del mismo hay las resistencias y soportes que he indicado, por tanto seguimos dentro del "aburrimiento", aunque no hay duda de que la última subida nos ha "animado" un poco. Aunque, si he de ser sincero, esperaba que los acontecimientos de Ucrania hubieran tenido una repercusión más favorable para los MPs y no ha sido así... No observo que la "percepción" en general haya mejorado de forma clara, y si lo ha hecho ha sido de forma muy "tibia"...

En cambio, en las Bolsas no ha pasado "nada" y siguen a su "aire". Les importa un "nabo" que la situación socio-política-financiera-económica mundial sea un auténtico "polvorín"... Bueno, por eso mismo seguimos en los MPs "físicos", ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2014)

Hola Fernando, si, creo que por ahí andaba la cosa
Clapman en si mismo es un indicador de sentimiento, caliente, seguramente le vaya bien con la filosofía del sentimiento contrario.

y el orito güeno mu bien... $1345


----------



## ramsés (6 Mar 2014)

En cambio, en las Bolsas no ha pasado "nada" y siguen a su "aire". Les importa un "nabo" que la situación socio-política-financiera-económica mundial sea un auténtico "polvorín"... Bueno, por eso mismo seguimos en los MPs "físicos", ¿No?

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Muy bien, Fernando, un polvorín, que a la mínima salte todos por los aires. Si el presidente de USA fuera Bush ya habría explotado, para alegría de los que quieren vender.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> En cambio, en las Bolsas no ha pasado "nada" y siguen a su "aire". Les importa un "nabo" que la situación socio-política-financiera-económica mundial sea un auténtico "polvorín"... Bueno, por eso mismo seguimos en los MPs "físicos", ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Muy bien, Fernando, un polvorín, que a la mínima salte todos por los aires. Si el presidente de USA fuera Bush ya habría explotado, para alegría de los que quieren vender.[/QUOTE]

Paciencia y buen hacer...

El oro y la plata, a la baja antes del dato de empleo de EE.UU.

El oro y la plata, a la baja antes del dato de empleo de EE.UU. Por Investing.com


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Mar 2014)

He descubierto algo. 
Tratando de encontrar el final de la partida, y estoy acojonado.
Nos lo han dicho.
Esto da mucho miedo.
Creo que hay quien conoce el final.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 19:46 ----------

Nostalgias fúnebres de Leonard Cohen.
Premio príncipe de Asturias.
Leer en sentido literal The Futuro
Es el rey negro el que habla?

Vale.vale teneis razón el.sitio.de.este mensaje está en conspiraciones.

Vale lo siento.


----------



## _Mirar_ (6 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> He descubierto algo.
> Tratando de encontrar el final de la partida, y estoy acojonado.
> Nos lo han dicho.
> Esto da mucho miedo.
> ...



Que va... :8:
Es como en un libro, lo interesante esta casi en el desenlace... :no:
Ahora falta saber cuando y como es el desenlace. :ouch:
ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Mar 2014)

A ver jugando la partida le he puesto nombre y signos a las fichas.
Y al poner nombre al rey me aparece Leonard Cohen.
La primera página que abro es esa.
He guardado ya las fichas.

Se acabo. A otra cosa


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Mar 2014)

Joer, habéis visto la paliza que se está llevando el USD??

Quizás algo tenga que ver esto:

Crimea decide ingresar en la Federación Rusa

Aunque yo más bien creo que es para pillar gacelas, ya que "a río revuelto..." vamos, eso de volatilizar las cotizaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: ¿Estás seguro que Bush se hubiera enfrentado hoy a Putin? No he observado una gran agitación en las filas republicanas de EE.UU... Vamos a ver, ramsés, en caso de un conflicto bélico entre las grandes potencias, pues vender Oro no va a servir de mucho, a no ser que tengamos unos cuantos "kilos" y la vía de "escape" sea segura y el "destino" también... El problema es que cada vez veo más probable que esto se les vaya de las "manos" o, quizás, es lo que están "buscando"... A fin de cuentas, los que dirigen el mundo son unos "dementes" y de esos se puede esperar cualquier cosa...

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, el Euro no solamente se revaloriza frente al USD, sino que también mucho más respecto al Yen... No le veo mucho sentido, pero en lo que sí me he fijado es que los Bonos están avisando de "algo"... En el fondo, estamos hablando de "papel mierda", porque qué son el USD, el Yen y el Euro, pues MIERDA y una gran estafa que estamos soportando todos.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 22:04 ----------

Os enlazo lo último del genial Guillermo Barba y que trata sobre lo que hemos comentado por aquí estos días.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ESTADOS UNIDOS, EL TITIRITERO DE UCRANIA


----------



## Tiogelito (6 Mar 2014)

No tengo datos, pero esta caida de hoy suena a revancha, a Putin enseñando los puños. Se avecina fin de semana intenso, ya veremos si se incrementa tension o si se queda en algo aletargado como en Siria...
Lo siento por los ucranianos, les ha tocado ser campo de batalla (esperemos no sea campo fisico).


----------



## Tons (6 Mar 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Joer, habéis visto la paliza que se está llevando el USD??
> 
> Quizás algo tenga que ver esto:
> 
> ...




Pienso que la bajada del usd y yen se debe más a la inacción de BCE que a otra cosa...

Sin sorpresas: el BCE no mueve tipos y Draghi no aporta nada con su discurso - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

# Tiogelito: Es una vuelta a la "Guerra Fría", ya suelo decir que la Historia es "repetitiva"... No creo que ni los ucranianos ni los rusos deseen una guerra que, además, cuyo resultado ya se conoce de antemano.

¿Una Guerra Civil en Ucrania? No se puede descartar si se consiguen imponer los ultranacionalistas ucranianos y rusos que existen en ese país. Esperemos que no...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 00:10 ----------




Tons dijo:


> Pienso que la bajada del usd y yen se debe más a la inacción de BCE que a otra cosa...
> 
> Sin sorpresas: el BCE no mueve tipos y Draghi no aporta nada con su discurso - elEconomista.es



Hola, Tons: No es "motivo" suficiente... Ya se sabía cuál iba a ser la decisión de Draghi y del BCE. Pienso que es más una cuestión del "Casino" en que se desenvuelve el mundo financiero.

Enlazo una noticia que va en el "sentido" que apunto:

- Colapso de yields en Grecia: ¿Qué tal si Argentina hace lo mismo? | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 00:45 ----------

Y esto SI que nos debería preocupar y lo tenemos aquí al lado...

- “Inocentes”, la pobreza infantil en España - periodismohumano


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, parece que esta noche no han recortado el precio... quizá sea hoy el día

$1350 a las 8 AM


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Os dejo un interesante trabajo de Joan Tafalla. Es muy largo y merece una lectura reposada y dejando de lado los posibles prejuicios "ideológicos" que podamos tener. Desde luego, Tafalla presenta datos irrebatibles y su "solución" para nuestro país puede no gustar, pero hay que preguntarse si realmente tenemos "otras" posibilidades dentro del marco de "comprensión" que nos ofrecen nuestros "socios" europeos.

- www.rebelion.org/docs/181693.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

- Joseph*Stiglitz dice que España se encuentra en una "depresión", peor que la crisis de 1929 - 20minutos.es

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 13:51 ----------

- Chaori Solar anuncia el primer impago de obligaciones ocurrido en China Por Agencia EFE


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

vaya meneo le acaban de meter

... lo dejaremos que vaya donde quiera

perdón hablaba en voz alta


----------



## antonio1960 (7 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> vaya meneo le acaban de meter
> 
> ... lo dejaremos que vaya donde quiera



A estas alturas creo que se han quedado solos en el juego del oro papel.
Vamos que ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen.
No podría creerme que alguien siga creyendo en eso.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> A estas alturas creo que se han quedado solos en el juego del oro papel.
> Vamos que ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen.
> No podría creerme que alguien siga creyendo en eso.



Que te juegas a que le dan otro meneo dentro de un rato'?


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

en fin, quizá adquiera alguna monedilla en conmemoración del evento


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Yo, más que para "conmemorar" el acontecimiento, hoy sí que voy a entrar, en la Plata seguro y en el Oro, quizás, me espere un poco más abajo. En fin, lo que se está viendo es Ciencia Ficción en estado "puro": fuerte caída en los MPs, el Euro por las "nubes", los Bonos siguen su brutal caída, las Bolsas a lo "suyo"...

En los MPs habrá que tomárselo con mucha, pero mucha paciencia... Aquí, en el Casino financiero, ya no hay "fundamentales" de ningún tipo. Recuerda mucho la "locura" retratada en el film "El Lobo de Wall Street"... Hasta que todo "reviente".


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo, más que para "conmemorar" el acontecimiento, hoy sí que voy a entrar, en la Plata seguro y en el Oro, quizás, me espere un poco más abajo. En fin, lo que se está viendo es Ciencia Ficción en estado "puro": fuerte caída en los MPs, el Euro por las "nubes", los Bonos siguen su brutal caída, las Bolsas a lo "suyo"...
> 
> En los MPs habrá que tomárselo con mucha, pero mucha paciencia... Aquí, en el Casino financiero, ya no hay "fundamentales" de ningún tipo. Recuerda mucho la "locura" retratada en el film "El Lobo de Wall Street"... Hasta que todo "reviente".




Yo no soy partidario de comprar física a más de $20, pero con un euro tan alto y la coyuntura internacional quizá no sea mala entrada 
Desde luego con esta amenaza de ucrania para la estabilidad mundial parece incomprensible lo de los MPs.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Discrepo, atom ant, en "físico" a $20 la Plata, dependiendo de las mineras, ya no te alejas de los "costes de extracción", por tanto para un "fundamentalista" está "barata", además es que la cotización del Euro también "anima" a su adquisición y bueno la compra ya la tengo decidida... Y al Oro le estoy dando "vueltas"...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (7 Mar 2014)

al final me animo.


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Discrepo, atom ant, en "físico" a $20 la Plata, dependiendo de las mineras, ya no te alejas de los "costes de extracción", por tanto para un "fundamentalista" está "barata", además es que la cotización del Euro también "anima" a su adquisición y bueno la compra ya la tengo decidida... Y al Oro le estoy dando "vueltas"...
> 
> Saludos.



Mi criterio no es por fundamentales sino por la cuenta de la vieja, considero que hay un por encima y por debajo de 25$, ya con la tara de impuestos y comisiones descontados.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> al final me animo.



Deberias...esta en su punto...

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 18:57 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Deberias...esta en su punto...



Live Gold, Silver, Platinum, Palladium Quote Spot Price Chart - Kitco

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 19:44 ----------

Oro Análisis Fundamental 7 Marzo 2014, Pronóstico

Oro Análisis Fundamental 7 Marzo 2014, Pronóstico Â» Fx Empire Network

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 19:46 ----------

Análisis de Mercado | Predicción del Mercado | Análisis Fundamental


----------



## ramsés (7 Mar 2014)

Me creí que el suelo era 1350, y está jugando con 1320, qué putada.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Me creí que el suelo era 1350, y está jugando con 1320, qué putada.



Hola, ramsés: No hay ningún suelo en $1350, como mucho podríamos ver un soporte sobre los $1310-$1290 con una extensión hasta los $1250. No es nada descartable ver esos niveles y tampoco sería motivo de "alarma". En fin, es muy raro lo que está pasando en los MPs, pero es lo que hay y me da la impresión de que tendremos que armarnos de mucha paciencia, al menos hasta que no rompa claramente los $1433.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (7 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: No hay ningún suelo en $1350, como mucho podríamos ver un soporte sobre los $1310-$1290 con una extensión hasta los $1250. No es nada descartable ver esos niveles y tampoco sería motivo de "alarma". En fin, es muy raro lo que está pasando en los MPs, pero es lo que hay y me da la impresión de que tendremos que armarnos de mucha paciencia, al menos hasta que no rompa claramente los $1433.
> 
> Saludos.




Desde luego, para poder ser metalero con gusto, tenemos que tener el dinero que no nos hace falta a corto plazo, pero aún así, las cosas pueden ser cambiadas y te hace falta el dinero aquí y ahora.
Y cualquiera le pone un panda de oro a la cajera del mercadona, por bonita que sea la moneda.
No parece una inflación a corto plazo, y eso que tenemos los tipos en Europa a 0,25%.
El BCE mantÃ© els tipus d'interÃ¨s en el mÃ­nim histÃ²ric del 0,25%


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Una moneda Panda de Oro se vende "sola" en e-Bay y más si es la que comentastes en una ocasión. Pones como precio de salida el de hoy y a "esperar"... Puedes probar también en el hilo correspondiente de compra y venta entre foreros.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (7 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Una moneda Panda de Oro se vende "sola" en e-Bay y más si es la que comentastes en una ocasión. Pones como precio de salida el de hoy y a "esperar"... Puedes probar también en el hilo correspondiente de compra y venta entre foreros.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando, pondré la foto porque parece increíble que un panda de oro con tantos años esté en el envoltorio de la fábrica de moneda china que la hizo.
Pero creo que he cometido un fallo, luego las miraré, creo que es un panda de 1995. ( Sí, acabo de mirarla y es del 1995). Aún así sigue siendo un panda de 19 años muy bien conservada. Desde luego, las monedas en MP son tan bonitas que dan ganas de no venderlas nunca.
Pero, las cosas se están poniendo tan mal, que esperaré a tener algo fijo en Latinoamérica para largarme. Supongo que desde allí podré seguir estando con vosotros.
Por lo demás, siento mucho poner links que son un artículo en catalán, pero supongo que google translator puede echar una mano.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Por lo demás, siento mucho poner links que son un artículo en catalán, pero supongo que google translator puede echar una mano.



Por estos hilos se enlazan continuamente noticias en inglés, francés o aleman y nunca nadie se ha quejado, no creo que nadie con dos dedos de frente se queje por una notícia en catalán.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Bueno, ramsés, ya hace tiempo que tienes pensado irte a Sudamérica y si, finalmente, te vas pues te deseo la mayor de las suertes y depende de donde recales, pues es posible que tengas Internet para estar en contacto con nosotros.

Respecto a la moneda, da lo mismo si la Panda es del 1992 o del 1995, con su envoltorio original, pues esa moneda siempre tendrá más valor que el de "fundición"...

¿Disculpas por poner un link en Catalán? ¿No lo hacemos con otros idiomas?, pues no veo el "inconveniente", ya que si pones el traductor del navegador no hay ningún "problema" y el que lo tenga allá él... El Catalán es mí lengua materna y estoy muy orgulloso de mí Cultura.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (7 Mar 2014)

Sólo faltaba que hubiera que disculparse por poner un enlace en alguna de las lenguas españolas.
Por cierto, sin ser ni mucho menos catalanoparlante, se entiende prácticamente al 100%... 8:

A parte que hay una parte importante de metaleros catalanes y aunque se agradece que os expreséis siempre en castellano, normal que nos enlacéis noticias en vuestra lengua...


----------



## Denaar (7 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Sólo faltaba que hubiera que disculparse por poner un enlace en alguna de las lenguas españolas.
> Por cierto, sin ser ni mucho menos catalanoparlante, se entiende prácticamente al 100%... 8:
> 
> A parte que hay una parte importante de metaleros catalanes y aunque se agradece que os expreséis siempre en castellano, normal que nos enlacéis noticias en vuestra lengua...



Asi da gusto compañeros, comprensión total (se nota que soy un catalán metalero?).
Hay tanta variación en el oro en monedas con y sin premiun como en la plata?
o no existe el premium en oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2014)

Hola, Denaar: Te dejo un enlace a un hilo que inició el conforero fff. A veces es conveniente "resucitar" viejos hilos.

- www.burbuja/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/277576-monedas-premium-aclaraciones.html

Yo, en las monedas de Oro, el "Premium" lo busco en las, digamos, "históricas": 20 Coronas Austriacas, 20 Marcos Alemanes, 20 Francos Belgas, Franceses y Suizos, Pesos Chilenos y Argentinos, Soberanos, 20 y 25 Pesetas Alfonso XII y muchas otras...

Saludos.

PD.: Clickar en el icono del buscador y tenéis la forma de enlazar.


----------



## atom ant (7 Mar 2014)

La plata justo debajo de la bajista, el oro justo encima del 1337,5

El precio de lunes a viernes ha estado dibujado lo que creo podría ser un murciélago y al primer atisbo cerré la posi, quizá me haya precipitado.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

Más "madera"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/121749-china-reemplazar-dolar-nueva-moneda-reserva


----------



## atom ant (8 Mar 2014)

el cobre ya se ha comido la subida desde noviembre y acercándose a niveles clave


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Interesante y "preocupante", por la correlación que suele tener el Cobre con la Plata... Por cierto, recuerdas que estamos en unos niveles similares a cuando tocamos este tema no hace muchos meses, pero eso fue en un hilo donde existen algunos "enterados" y nos vamos a quedar en lo que el gráfico está "avisando"... Siempre y cuando pierda de forma clara los $3.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (8 Mar 2014)

Si hablamos de reserva de valor y/o de asegurar parte de nuestros ahorros en monedas de oro, hay que intentar pagar un premium mínimo (<5%): napoleones, soberanos, alfonsinas, onzas típicas (kruger, maple, filarmónica, eagles, pandas...)
Luego ya entran en juego los gustos, aficiones y caprichos de cada uno...

...por ejemplo en mi caso he llegado a pagar entre un 50 y un 100% de premium, tengo un vicio oculto! 

Sólido bizantino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

(y ojo, si quieres alguna pieza especial, es decir, muy bien conservada o de determinados emperadores y cecas... buffffffffffffffffffffffffffff :


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

Hola, maragold: Sí, en cierta ocasión te leí un comentario sobre un sólido bizantino que tienes, pero esa es otra "liga" y aquí no se paga el Oro, sino "otra" cosa... Ya sabes que los sólidos son relativamente "baratos" en relación a los áureos romanos.

Yo esa "afición" la tengo a un nivel más "asequible" y es en los denarios, pero claro hablamos más bien de Numismatica o de moneda "histórica" y donde el metal es lo de menos. Se paga su escaso número, rareza, etc. Para hacer una colección de ese tipo, sobre todo de monedas de Oro, hay que tener una "pasta" impresionante...

Tampoco se suele pagar mucho Premium en las monedas como las alfonsinas, soberanos, etc. y son más interesantes que las clásicas de "inversión". Bueno, aquí ya entran los gustos particulares de cada cual y ¡ojo! con los "vicios ocultos"... suelen costar dinero, pero bueno mientras tengamos el "papel", pues tampoco hay excesivos problemas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## maragold (8 Mar 2014)

Sí, amigo Fernando, es cierto que es un vicio caro, pero vamos, que son pocas piezas, de vez en cuando un capricho... y a aguantar las broncas de mi "doña"! 

Los áureos romanos sí que son otra liga... ahí ya no hay premium, directamente te vas a cientos de euros el gramo... :cook:

Los bizantinos es una de las pocas monedas históricas que pagas un premium similar al que se paga por comprar alguna de las colecciones de la FNMT o ciertas emisiones modernas (pandas, eagles, ...).

Yo entre una FNMT y un sólido bizantino, lo tendría claríiiiisimo. Pero de nuevo, sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito!


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Mar 2014)

Para mí el hecho que tratéis el tema del idioma me incomoda, en un principio creo que todos ponemos información para compartir.

Está claro que según se encuentra la información se va poniendo por aquí y -afortunadamente- considero que el idioma en que esté pasa a ser "secundario", ya bastante tenemos que agradecer en ponerla en el hilo.

Además si no se entiende siempre se puede preguntar y seguramente alguien amablemente pondrá un resumen (como se suele hacer).

Pienso que nuestra "querida Casta" (tanto Catalana como del resto de España) nos ha hecho mucho daño, y quizás gran parte de ese daño sea irreparable, mira que llegar a los extremos de pedir disculpas (y con la mejor de las intenciones por parte de ramsés) por poner una noticia en idioma Catalán en un foro Español, es para coger de los huevos a esos HDLGP y llevarlos directamente a la guillotina (aunque quizás el garrote vil sea más adecuado).

Señores, no olvidemos que el idioma es una maravillosa herramienta para comunicarnos, está claro que tienes el plus de amar aquella en la naces, pero lo importante es que ser distinto en algunas cosas debe unirnos más y enriquecernos; contrario a lo que lamentablemente está sucediendo ahora.

Por mi parte, podéis poner la información en el idioma que queráis o podáis, yo de igual manera la intentaré entender -quizás lo consiga o no-, pero una cosa está clara, os lo agradeceré.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 11:48 ----------

¿Para entrar a las onzas de plata (prácticamente con poco Premium) cuales son las más utilizadas?

Según he leído son:

Maples
Libertad
Filarmónicas

¿Con esos tipos creéis que es suficiente para empezar?

Las demás las veo con un Premium más alto, quizás a medida que se vayan comprando, se pueden ir comprando, admito que los pandas son muy chulos, pero los veo con un Premium muy alto, sé que debido a mi inexperiencia quizás esté escribiendo barbaridades, pero de momento veo las moneda por su contenido de plata.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Mar 2014)

Refinanciado, son mas o menos las que dices, solo añadiria las Noahs, pero de estas cuatro ya depende de la tienda y del momento. Se suelen rotar e intercambiar en el puesto de la mas barata.


----------



## atom ant (8 Mar 2014)

Un ralentizamiento de la economía podría poner al cobre a precios realmente interesantes para el LP y.... y

atención, vibración
lo noto lo noto

Predicción meteorológica para 2025.

1Kg Cu=1onz Ag=1gr Au


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Refinanciado, son mas o menos las que dices, solo añadiria las Noahs, pero de estas cuatro ya depende de la tienda y del momento. Se suelen rotar e intercambiar en el puesto de la mas barata.



Gracias, por lo que he visto, las Noahs no son tan "comerciales" (son las "Arca de Noé?), me parece que las tiendas que las tienen son muchas menos, no es así?, aunque hablando en plata, da igual verdad?

Supongo que al ser plata 999, todo es vendible al 100%

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Mar 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Gracias, por lo que he visto, las Noahs no son tan "comerciales" (son las "Arca de Noé?), me parece que las tiendas que las tienen son muchas menos, no es así?, aunque hablando en plata, da igual verdad?
> 
> Supongo que al ser plata 999, todo es vendible al 100%
> 
> Saludos



Exacto, no son tan conocidas porque son relativamente nuevas (comparadas con el resto), pero en cualquier tienda las conoceran perfectamente y te las compraran a peso sin dudarlo.


----------



## atom ant (8 Mar 2014)

Me juego una de gambas a que dentro de un tiempo, cuando pase la crisis de Ucrania, nos enteraremos que enviaron por seguridad sus 35Tm de oro al agujero negro de Fort Knox


----------



## antonio1960 (8 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Me juego una de gambas a que dentro de un tiempo, cuando pase la crisis de Ucrania, nos enteraremos que enviaron por seguridad sus 35Tm de oro al agujero negro de Fort Knox



Cuando se calme todo'???
Ya están diciendo que ha salido un avión con 40 cajas de Kief.
Y la cosa es que me lo creo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

# Maragold: Está más que "claro" que entre una moneda cualquiera y un sólido bizantino hay un "mundo", pero "enorme". Es que la sensación de tener en la mano una moneda de ese tipo es algo que, aparte de dinero, requiere de una especial "sensibilidad". Qué no habrá pasado esa moneda en el tiempo... ya que en aquellos tiempos su posesión no la tenía "cualquiera". No deja de ser un "legado" en el tiempo... Te alabo el gusto.

# Refinanciado: Bueno, afortunadamente, en este hilo andamos gente "normal", con cierto nivel cultural e intelectual, ganas de aportar y no de restar, así que el tema del idioma nunca debiera ser motivo para "separar". En fin, no suelo hacerlo, pero porque no tengo noticias en Catalán que considere de interés para colocar aquí, aunque tengo muy claro que si "dice" algo la coloco y punto... Mira, en cierta ocasión, dado mí interés por unas determinadas disciplinas, considere necesario aprender Japonés y, a un nivel muy básico, me manejo bien en ese idioma y es que el Saber No Ocupa Lugar...

Ciertamente, la gente tendría que tener la capacidad que algunos tenemos para saber distinguir sobre la manipulación que la CASTA está haciendo de nuestro mundo y eso vale a nivel macro y micro. Y paso "página" porque esto, afortunadamente, no es relevante en este hilo.

Sobre las monedas de Plata, ya te ha comentado EstudianteTesorero lo que hay... Después, tanto él como otros "discriminamos" en función de nuestros gustos. Por ejemplo, en el Bullion, yo tengo una especial preferencia por las Libertad y luego las Eagles y Arcas de Noé. Aunque, algunos como EstudianteTesorero tienen "gustos", que bueno... Mira que comprar bastantes monedas de ese Koala "Payaso"...

# atom ant: ¿2025? Joder, es que lo veo tan "lejano" y cómo anda el mundo qué quieres que te diga... Si "llegamos" ahí, yo no tengo la menor duda sobre el "valor" de los Metales, especialmente los Preciosos, pero bueno primero que podamos llegar y más o menos bastante mejor que ahora, aunque quizás "peco" de excesivo optimismo. ¿No te parece?

Saludos a los tres.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sobre las monedas de Plata, ya te ha comentado EstudianteTesorero lo que hay... Después, tanto él como otros "discriminamos" en función de nuestros gustos. Por ejemplo, en el Bullion, yo tengo una especial preferencia por las Libertad y luego las Eagles y Arcas de Noé. Aunque, algunos como EstudianteTesorero tienen "gustos", que bueno... Mira que comprar bastantes monedas de ese Koala "Payaso"...



:XX::XX: ... Por una vez que me salgo de las filarmonicas para "apostar" por el "bullion con premium" y se me ha quedado la fama de loco... Pero ya te digo, como el koala feo se revalorize como el canguro "diseñado por un niño de 7 años" ... te compro una caja de coñacs...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :XX::XX: ... Por una vez que me salgo de las filarmonicas para "apostar" por el "bullion con premium" y se me ha quedado la fama de loco... Pero ya te digo, como el koala feo se revalorize como el canguro "diseñado por un niño de 7 años" ... te compro una caja de coñacs...



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Bueno, en las Philarmonicas ya tenemos la "obsesión" de oro y plata forever por ellas...:cook: Hombre, siempre repito monedas en las Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, etc., pero es que el Koala de este año lo ha tenido que diseñar un pavo que iba harto de alcohol) No, si "revalorizarse" lo hará por la Plata que contiene y no por su "guapura"...:XX::XX::XX:

Ojalá, podamos brindar por esa "revalorización" futura, pero recuerda Coñac, que no Brandy, que yo SI que tengo "gusto"...:rolleye:

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oinetas (8 Mar 2014)

Estoy contigo.






Refinanciado dijo:


> Para mí el hecho que tratéis el tema del idioma me incomoda, en un principio creo que todos ponemos información para compartir.
> 
> Está claro que según se encuentra la información se va poniendo por aquí y -afortunadamente- considero que el idioma en que esté pasa a ser "secundario", ya bastante tenemos que agradecer en ponerla en el hilo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2014)

¡Ojo! a lo que comenta Guillermo Barba en su último articulo...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 20:05 ----------

Y el SUBNORMAL de turno...

- Erdogan dice que prohibirÃ¡ en TurquÃ*a el acceso a YouTube y Facebook â€“ RT

Interesante...

- Ukrainian Hangovers: Russia, Crimea and the Consequences of NATO Policy | Global Research


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Si hablamos de reserva de valor y/o de asegurar parte de nuestros ahorros en monedas de oro, hay que intentar pagar un premium mínimo (<5%): napoleones, soberanos, alfonsinas, onzas típicas (kruger, maple, filarmónica, eagles, pandas...)
> Luego ya entran en juego los gustos, aficiones y caprichos de cada uno...
> 
> ...por ejemplo en mi caso he llegado a pagar entre un 50 y un 100% de premium, tengo un vicio oculto!
> ...



Sanisimo ese vicio...

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 23:14 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Bueno, en las Philarmonicas ya tenemos la "obsesión" de oro y plata forever por ellas...:cook: Hombre, siempre repito monedas en las Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, etc., pero es que el Koala de este año lo ha tenido que diseñar un pavo que iba harto de alcohol) No, si "revalorizarse" lo hará por la Plata que contiene y no por su "guapura"...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Ojalá, podamos brindar por esa "revalorización" futura, pero recuerda Coñac, que no Brandy, que yo SI que tengo "gusto"...:rolleye:
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Filarmónica o muerte...

Hay que variar y tener o intentar tener de todo pero mis phil...son unicas.


----------



## atom ant (8 Mar 2014)

4,5 g, con un diámetro de 22 mm y una ley de fino o pureza de 0,900







SUELDOS

El sueldo medio de un campesino o de una persona de bajo nivel era de un sólido de oro al mes. Por el contrario, un albañil especializado llegaba a cobrar un sólido de oro por semana.

Un soldado cobraba unos 20 sólidos de oro al año, el doble en el caso de los excubitores de la guardia. En el grado más bajo del escalafón, un remero o un guardia de fronteras cobraban 5 sólidos de oro al año.

Un capsarius, el ayudante de los vestuarios en unas termas, cobraba unos 3 sólidos de oro al año, lo que hace pensar en que se trataba de un trabajo a media jornada, pues con ese sueldo se estaría muy por debajo de lo necesario para mantenerse.

En cualquier caso, los sueldos no sólo eran pagados en moneda, también en especie, en trigo. Como ejemplo, los sueldos de los integrantes de un hospital eran los siguientes:
Médico: 8 sólidos y 45 modios de trigo 
Médico asistente: 5 sólidos y 24 modios de trigo
Sirviente: 10 sólidos 
Farmacéutico: 7 sólidos y 24 modios de trigo
Cocinero: 7 sólidos y 24 modios de trigo
Lavandera: 2 sólidos y 24 modios de trigo
Xenodochos (Jefe administrativo del hospital): 12,5 sólidos 
Asistente de administración: 11 sólidos 

COSTE DE LA VIDA

Como regla general, se podía alimentar a un trabajador medio con un coste de unos 5 sólidos de oro al año.

Una capa costaba unos 50 follis, mientras que una buena dalmática podía salir por 10 sólidos de oro.

Un buey costaba 4 sólidos de oro.

Un esclavo de menos de 10 años costaba 10 sólidos de oro, un adulto sin especialización 20, un escriba 50 y un médico 60

Una prostituta barata cobraba 2 follis por servicio

Los panaderos compraban el trigo al almacén imperial en lotes de 1 sólido de oro. A eso le podían sumar en el precio de venta 5 siliqua de plata a la hora de venderlo, 4 eran para pagar los empleados, los hornos y los animales, y 1 era el beneficio del panadero (es decir, su beneficio era del 4% sobre la inversión)

El valor de la tierra no era como actualmente, función de la productividad, sino que influían las relaciones familiares (la tierra de una familia de prestigio valía más que la de un pobre, pese a tener la misma fertilidad) Como norma general se podría decir que un modio de buena tierra costaba un sólido de oro, lo mismo 2-3 modios de tierra media o 5-10 de mala. Igualmente, un modio de viñedos costaba 6 sólidos de oro. Cada olivo costaba un sólido de oro si incluía la tierra anexa, en caso contrario sólo costaba un tercio de sólido.

Las tasas o impuestos eran dispares. Se basaban en estos factores, colocados por orden de importancia: número de bueyes, el tamaño de la familia, el ganado en general y la tierra. Sin embargo, la conexión no era directa y variaba de un pueblo a otro, así que, básicamente, el estado cobraba lo que le daba la gana. 
Tampoco tenía relación el precio de una tierra con su tamaño o con las tasas que se cobraban sobre ella. A veces, propiedades pequeñas tenían tasas más altas que otras más grandes y su precio variaba mucho: Algunos ejemplos de coste de tierra con olivos extraídos de varias fuentes en sólidos de oro son:

Nº de árboles Precio Impuestos
24 olivos 7 1
18 olivos 5 1
14 olivos 13 0,5
44 olivos 43 1,33

Como última curiosidad, añadir que el presupuesto anual del estado bizantino en tiempos de Justiniano rondaba los 10-12 millones de sólidos de oro.

Fuente:Internet


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Mar 2014)

Atom ant...

Muchísimas gracias por la clase de historia.
Me has dejado con la boca abierta...
Me quito el sombrero y una reverencia...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2014)

Je,je,je... atom ant, reconozco que me has sorprendido. Siempre con tu AT y tus -para mí- interesantes "divagaciones" y ahora me sales con que te "va" también la Historia...

Por cierto, observo costumbres muy "romanas" en la información enlazada y que confirman lo que apunté recientemente en otro hilo del foro y donde manifestaba que el Imperio Romano no cayó en el año 476, al contrario de lo que se acepta en los libros "mediocres" y que intentan explicar ese período de la Historia sin "profundizar" en ella.

Lo que la mayoría de la gente desconoce es que los esmperadores de Constantinopla eran los herederos legítimos de los césares. De hecho, los reyes germánicos eran vasallos del Imperio de Bizancio y que había delegado en ellos el poder sobre Occidente, aunque ciertamente las "circunstancias" habían "obligado". Pero, por ejemplo, el rey franco Clodoveo había sido nombrado cónsul por el Emperador Anastasio y el mismo Anastasio había confirmado oficialmente los poderes del rey ostrogodo Teodorico. La realidad es que los emperadores bizantinos se consideraban soberanos naturales de todos los gobernadores que había en los límites del Imperio Romano en conjunto, es decir Oriente y Occidente.

Al menos, sabemos que Justiniano I murió el 14 de Noviembre del 565, así que el Imperio Romano existía tal cual en esas fechas...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Mar 2014)

Y como Moscú es la tercera Roma el actual emperador romano y dueño de occidente es … 


Spoiler












Con todo Fernando tiene parte de razón y no la tiene. Es cierto que en 476 se depone al último emperador de occidente Romulo Augustulo , pero también es cierto que desde que Mayoriano fracaso en reconquistar África a los Vándalos el Imperio de Occidente se puede dar por finiquitado. 

Sin grano y sin dinero no se puede sostener el ejército y los barbaros pasaron de ser foederati a ser conquistadores. 

¿Qué Oriente era sucesor de Occidente? También se nombro sucesor Carlomagno y un largo etc… de personajes históricos. Pero ni unos ni otros era el Imperio Romano eran otra cosa.

Sólido de Mayoriano.


----------



## antonio1960 (9 Mar 2014)

Monedas 1 pesetas 
835 ...5 gramos.
55......a un euro
Monedas 50 céntimos
835.....2,5 gramos
30 monedas 15 euros.

Estas casi lisas, no darán ni el peso.
Pero digo yo que cuando llegue el derrumbe de la moneda fiat.
Habrá que seguir comprando el pan..
No ?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> Y como Moscú es la tercera Roma el actual emperador romano y dueño de occidente es …
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hola, NIJAS: Vamos por partes:

1º) Yo no creo que el Imperio de Occidente sea Rusia, sino que para la mayoría de los analistas geopolíticos ese lugar lo ocupan los Estados Unidos. Ahora bien, si tú quieres tener tu particular "interpretación" personal, pues nada que decir...

2º) Realmente, cuando trato de la Historia, es muy raro que acuda a Wikipedia, puesto que considero que sé lo suficiente sobre la Historia de Roma para "defenderme" sin necesidad de acudir a ella. Es más, al respecto me he leído probablemente más de un centenar de libros y es que más de cuatro décadas de dedicación dan para eso y más.

3º) No me has rebatido nada a nivel histórico, muy al contrario ya que me parece que desconoces un poco la Historia de la Africa Bizantina.

Que sepamos los vándalos atravesaron la Galia y entraron en Hispania en el 409 y permanecieron en ella hasta el año 429 en que desembarcaron en el NE de Africa, en la zona de la actual Tánger. Se estima que eran unos 80.000, entre hombres, mujeres y niños, de los cuáles se calcula que 25.000 eran guerreros. Te has de fijar en las fechas, ya que conquistan la Africa romana mucho antes de la caída del Imperio Romano Occidental...

Bien, es innegable que los vándalos dominaron esas tierras hasta que en Diciembre del 533, Belisario los destrozó en la Batalla de Tricamarum. A partir de ahí, todo el territorio estuvo en manos bizantinas hasta el año 711, es decir una tontería, porque qué son unos siglos más... En el año 711 es cuando se llegó a un acuerdo con los musulmanes y se perdió definitivamente.

Y ante la duda con ver un mapa del Imperio de Bizancio del año 533 y otro hasta ese año 711 es que no hay nada más que explicar, aunque yo me he dedicado a estudiar la Africa romana/bizantina y su historia no tiene nada que envidiar a la de otros territorios del Imperio Romano.

Una cosa a la que dedico especial atención cuando estudio la Historia son los aspectos relacionados con la Economía y sobre todo los "gastos extraordinarios". Y éstos nos demuestran que Africa del Norte fue muy importante para los bizantinos, ya que entre el 532-548 se gastaron ¡8 millones de monedas de Oro! en las obras defensivas y los gastos militares por consolidación de las fortalezas, creación de nuevas fortalezas, un ejército permanente para enfrentar a las tribus moras, que ya eran un problema antes de la llegada de los vándalos y después lo serían para éstos. No hace falta imaginar el gran agujero que crearían en el Tesoro bizantino...

4º) Quizás, tú te refieres a que las cosas ya no eran "iguales" tras la caída de Roma, pero eso nadie lo discute porque ni ese siglo es igual al III, como éste tampoco tiene equivalencia con el II. Aquí muchos tocamos la Numismatica, ¿No? Bien, las imágenes que se han colocado de los sólidos no se diferencian en casi nada en sus características respecto a las de otros siglos anteriores y sé de lo que hablo porque mi mejor colección es de monedas romanas. Hay un "sin embargo", y aquí sí que hay que tener cierta "experiencia" numismatica, y es que mi afirmación de que existía cierta unidad y armonía entre Bizancio y Occidente es que hasta el Siglo VIII no vemos una importante modificación en las monedas: Creo que es por esa época cuando aparecen las primera monedas papales en lugar de la, hasta entonces habitual, efigie del Emperador.

Bueno, NIJAS, lo dejo aquí y ya tendremos ocasión de volver a debatir y que ya sabes que siempre me apetece.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Mar 2014)

Los últimos posts son realmente didácticos, gracias por compartirlos.

Son de esas veces que te queda claro que son y para que sirven los MPs, o al menos refuerzas tu opinión.

Aunque parezca que esas cosas han sucedido en el pasado, que los MPs son "reliquias bárbaras" y que ahora "semos más abansados", la historia se repite una y otra vez.

Y no sólo en Ucrania donde les han vaciado sus reservas de oro (¿y para que coño quieren ese horrible metal?) recordemos el asunto de las 15Tn (¿o eran 14, o quizás 10?) de Chipre, que no sabemos cómo ha terminado.

¿Por qué cuando un país tiene problemas, rápidamente van a por sus MPs?

Y bueno, ahora el tema de Crimea-Rusia-Ucrania tiene ocupada nuestra atención, pero no olvidemos que en todas partes se cuecen habas y el empobrecimiento-miseralización de las personas sigue su curso, a diferentes niveles según la situación de cada país, pero éste sigue imparable.

Un ejemplo:

Reprimen voces contra la escasez



Spoiler



El gobierno venezolano impidió una marcha organizada por mujeres de la plataforma opositora Mesa de la Unidad Democrática (MUD), que tenía previsto llegar hasta el Ministerio de Alimentación para protestar por el desabastecimiento de productos básicos en los supermercados.

Las calles de Caracas aparecieron hoy cerradas con un gran dispositivo de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Nacional que impidieron que los centenares de manifestantes armados con ollas y cucharas pudieran marchar por el centro de Caracas para protestar contra el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro. 

Además, tres estaciones de metro cercanas a la zona fueron cerradas.

“Todo este despliegue militar demuestra el culillo (miedo) gigante de Nicolás y su gobierno frente a la protesta con contenido, en contra de los graves problemas que viven los venezolanos”, indicó el líder opositor Henrique Capriles, quien llegó a asistir durante unos minutos a la concentración para acompañar a los manifestantes. 

“Seguro que este Gobierno tiene hasta a las esposas de los militares con las ollas vacías. En vez de escuchar a los venezolanos, envían a los funcionarios y a grupos paramilitares armados, por ellos mismos, a disolver las manifestaciones”, afirmó Capriles, según un comunicado que recoge sus impresiones en el lugar. 

*Tienen miedo* 

“Cómo le tienen miedo al pueblo unido contra la escasez! A eso sí le tienen culillo! Le tienen terror a ollas vacías porque son los culpables”, había comentado previamente en su cuenta en la red social Twitter. 

El alcalde de Caracas, Jorge Rodríguez, había anunciado el viernes, también en Twitter, que no estaba “permisada ninguna marcha de la derecha” en el municipio Libertador, nombre de la circunscripción administrativa del Distrito Capital. 

“Debemos resguardar la vida y los bienes” de los habitantes del municipio, por “tanto hemos negado el permiso a una marcha que pueda tornarse violenta”, dijo, agregando que el suyo es “un municipio de paz y libre de fascismo, y así lo mantendremos”. 

Al no poder marchar, los manifestantes con carteles como “No hay, no hay, no hay... ¿hasta cuándo?” o “¿Si tenemos los mismos problemas, por qué hay dos bandos?” optaron por retirarse pacíficamente del lugar entre una gran cacerolada de rechazo. 

“Esto es otra violación más de nuestros derechos”, indicó a EFE Zulay Vega, una corredora inmobiliaria de 45 años quien había acudido a primera hora del día a la concentración.

“El objetivo era ir al ministerio a presentar nuestras quejas, no se logró el objetivo, ¿qué vamos a hacer, dar vueltas en tres calles y quejarnos a los periodistas?”, dijo retirándose del lugar. 

Otro de los manifestantes, Luis Guevara, abogado de 28 años optó por ir hacia la Plaza Altamira a seguir la manifestación. 


*No hay medicinas *

“Nos vamos porque ahí nos pueden masacrar, ¿no has visto como tenían las máscaras puestas?”, preguntó refiriéndose al equipamiento antidisturbios de la Guardia Nacional. 

“No tenemos productos, no tenemos medicinas, no tenemos productos para comer, ni harina, ni leche, ni café, ni carne (...) los anaqueles están todos vacíos, la inseguridad campea”, indicó Susa Rodríguez, vendedora de café, al enumerar los motivos por los que asistió a la marcha. 

“Estoy aquí defendiendo mis derechos como joven y como estudiante porque quiero vivir en un país donde mi futuro sea tener los insumos cada día y no tener que hacer colas inmensas desde la madrugada para poder conseguir cosas básicas”, defendió la estudiante Emily Chávez como alguno de sus motivos para participar en la protesta. 


*En otras ciudades* 

Las manifestaciones se sucedieron en varias ciudades del interior del país. Diarios y radios de provincias coincidieron en que la marcha en Maracaibo, capital del Estado Zulia, estuvo liderada por Eveling de Rosales, alcaldesa de Maracaibo, y se desarrolló sin incidentes. 

“Cientos de marabinos salieron a la calle para protestar contra el desabastecimiento de alimentos”, escribió el Diario La Verdad de Maracaibo en su edición virtual, al dar cuenta de que la actividad también celebró el Día Internacional de la Mujer.

En Valencia, capital del Estado Carabobo, el diario local El Carabobeño escribió que “miles de carabobeños se concentraron en diversos puntos de la Gran Valencia” para participar en la “Marcha de las ollas vacías” y “denunciar al mundo la crisis de desabastecimiento de alimentos”.


*28*

de cada cien productos no se encuentran, ni tienen sustituto. Lo que ha provocado el desabastecimiento, y es uno de los principales problemas que afronta el gobierno venezolano, que admite que es un problema temporal.


*Martinelli contra Venezuela *

El presidente de Panamá, Ricardo Martinelli, aprovechó la celebración del Día Internacional de la Mujer para arremeter indirectamente contra el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, que esta semana rompió relaciones políticas y comerciales con el país centroamericano.Martinelli escribió un mensaje en su cuenta de la red social Twitter en el que el asegura que las panameñas “tienen libertad” mientras que las venezolanas “pelean por ella”. 

Martinelli había asegurado el viernes, también a través de su cuenta de Twitter, que no respondería a las “inmadureces”, los “ataques soeces” y “falsas acusaciones” de su homólogo venezolano.



Algunos apuntes para navegantes:

-La gente cada vez está peor, ya sea por el aumento descontrolado de los precios o por la escasez de productos básicos (recursos). 

-La moneda cada vez vale menos, en estos casos veremos el valor real de los MPs; la mayoría aprenderá la lección de una manera brusca y sin posibilidad de salir adelante sin dolor.

-Los gobiernos hacen hasta lo imposible por ocultar la realidad de sus respectivos países (ayudados por los medios de comunicación, que para eso están), reprimiendo toda voz y acción en contra o intento de difusión. Pero hay un ligero matiz que es el causante por el cual hacen lo imposible para que "no se note" y nadie externo lo sepa: Tienen miedo, quizás si en la remota posibilidad de que todos nos unamos y hagamos justicia, seguramente no podrán contra nosotros, pero eso más bien es una utopía.

-No creáis que las cosas que ahora suceden lejos de donde vivimos, a nosotros no nos sucederán, hay altas probabilidades de que así sea, lo que tenemos de ventaja es tiempo, debemos actuar sin prisa pero sin pausa.

-Observemos a las personas que ahora están pasando lo que nos pasará y aprendamos cómo sobrellevan la situación, nos puede ser de gran ayuda.

-La escasez de recursos es una realidad, por mucho que lo maquillen y destruyan la demanda.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2014)

Os dejo un vídeo donde aparece la intervención, en a/simmetrie, en Pescara (Italia), de Alberto Montero Soler, profesor de Economía Aplicada de la Universidad de Málaga.

Bien, el vídeo está en Español, aunque la presentación -muy breve- está en Italiano. Es algo que se tiene que ver SI o SI para ver cuál es la actual situación en España, los países periféricos y la zona Euro en general, aparte de que está acompañado de gráficos y estadísticas que no dejan ningún lugar a dudas. Destaca ese 350% real de toda nuestra deuda vs PIB. El FALSO que nos gobierna, al igual que su "Ejecutivo", deberían verlo y enrojecer como tomates al comprobar las falsedades que están VENDIENDO...

Es un poco largo, pero muy conveniente de visionar, así que os animo a tomar "nota" y cuando lo estiméis oportuno lo veis...

- Rebelion. El euro en España: crónica de una muerte anunciada

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 20:28 ----------

Un ejemplo más de cómo se está desmoronando el Imperio...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/sociedad/view/121893-nino-solucionar-problema-comida-gobierno-eeuu


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, NIJAS, lo dejo aquí y ya tendremos ocasión de volver a debatir y que ya sabes que siempre me apetece.
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando la historia debería ser una ciencia exacta pero por suerte o por desgracia es la que más se discute, no quiero embarullar el hilo del oro con estos temas por lo que seré breve.

1º Rusia se califica a ella misma como la Tercera Roma, sucesora de la Segunda que era el Imperio Bizantino.

2º Lo de la Wiki no se a que viene, 476 se considera por la desaparición del último emperador el inicio de la Edad Media como 1453 por la caída de Constantinopla se considera su fin. Es una forma de medir el tiempo para su estudio no significa que en 475 los europeos sean más "medievales" que en 477.

3º No es rebatir es aportar diferentes puntos de vista. El mio se basa en los últimos libros que he leído que achacan la caída del Imperio Romano a la perdida de la riqueza que se generaba en África y la imposibilidad de sostener la maquinaria del estado. No me refería al Exarcado de África ni a las conquistas de Justianiano.

4º No, me refiero a que el Imperio Bizantino era otra cosa diferente al Imperio Romano. Un ejemplo similar, esta cogido un poco con pinzas pero bueno, más reciente es Portugal y Brasil, la huida de la familia real portuguesa a Brasil propicio la creación del Imperio brasileño. ¿Es Brasil como Portugal? pues el mismo razonamiento llego yo con los Imperios de Oriente y Occidente.


Tras estos apuntes y volviendo al tema del hilo recomiendo el Kaiser Report de "El mundo del fraude" que trata sobre el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: No vamos a "polemizar" por cuanto nos llevamos bien y hemos expuesto nuestros conocimientos y argumentaciones sobre el particular. En fin, yo lo tengo muy claro y son quienes nos hayan leído los que decidan quien se ha "acercado" más a lo que sucedió, aunque te aseguro que no he soltado toda la "artillería pesada"... Dicen que una imagen suele ser más explicativa que muchas palabras "sueltas", así que dejo una de "básica" en Historia...

- Sociales San Martín: 2º Mapas. Imperio Bizantino

Y eso sí que lo REMARCO: el Imperio Bizantino fue similar al Imperio Romano en casi todo hasta la irrupción de los árabes, pero bueno mejor lo dejamos aquí si no es para aportar información de interés, ya que la opinión es libre y, por supuesto, en este tema discrepamos claramente. 

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 23:16 ----------

Pongo el enlace que amablemente nos sugiere NIJAS:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Mar 2014)

Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia

Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a EE.UU en pleno conflicto con Rusia


----------



## atom ant (10 Mar 2014)

Documentales de la 2:

ROMA, plata e inflacion

"La primera acuñación de un denario se remonta al año 268 a.C. Su peso inicial fue de 4,54 gramos (la sexta parte de una onza) aunque en el año 217 a.C., a raíz de la Lex Flaminia, su peso fue fijado en 3,90 gramos pasando a equivaler 16 ases. Con este valor se mantendrá hasta el año 64 en el que Nerón reducirá su peso hasta los 3,4 gramos. Las reducciones en el peso del denario continuarán, fijándose en 2,36 gramos bajo el mandato de Marco Aurelio y en los 1,70 gramos durante el gobierno de Septimio Severo..."







Arriba: c. 157 a. C. República Romana, c. AD 73 Tito Flavio Vespasiano, c. 161 Marco Aurelio, c. 194 Septimio Severo;
Abajo: c. 199 Caracalla, c. 200 Julia Domna, c. 219 Heliogábalo, c. 236 Maximino el Tracio

Esta sucesiva disminución de la cantidad de plata en la moneda supongo que crearía una inflación bastante alta, que sumado a los conflictos fronterizos y la peste tendrían al imperio al borde del colapso

Hasta que en el año 301, Cayo Aurelio Valerio Diocleciano Augusto, para los amigos Diocleciano, promulga el Edicto de Precio Máximos para estabilizar la moneda y atemperar la grave crisis económica.







El cumplimiento del edicto era obligatorio en todo el Imperio y, además, fijar precios superiores estaba penado con la muerte. Esto son algunos de los precios y salarios, en denarios, que se fijaron en el edicto:

◾Salarios:
◾Trabajador agrícola - 25 al día
◾Carpintero o albañil – 50 al día
◾Pintor (brocha gorda) – 75 al día
◾Pintor (de cuadro) – 150 al día
◾Tejedor de lana – 175 por manto
◾Panadero – 50 al día
◾Construcción de barcos, fluviales y marítimos – 50 y 60 al día respectivamente.
◾Arriero – 25 al día
◾Barbero/peluquero – 2 por persona
◾Limpiador de cloacas - 25 al día
◾Escriba, para mejorar la escritura – 25 por cada 100 líneas. Redacción de peticiones o documentos públicos – 10 por cada 100 líneas.
◾Maestro: desde 50 al mes por alumno para los de niños hasta 250 al mes por alumno para los de Retórica.
◾Legionario medio – 15.400 al año incluido el valor del trigo que recibían al año.
◾Guardia Pretoriana – 19.000 al año incluido el trigo.
◾Precios
◾Trigo, un modio (8,75 kg.) – 100
◾Cebada y centeno, un modio – 60
◾Lentejas, un modio – 100
◾Sal, un modio – 100
◾Judías, un modio – 100
◾Arroz, un modio – 200
◾Vino, como un Rioja o Ribera del Duero, un sextarius (1/2 litro) – 30
◾Vino de mesa o de la casa, un sextarius – entre 8 y 16 
◾Cerveza gala, un sextarius - 4
◾Cerveza egipcia, un sextarius – 2
◾Miel, como la de la Alcarria, un sextarius – 40
◾Aceite de oliva, un sextarius – 40
◾Carne de cerdo o de venado, una libra (326 gramos) - 12
◾Pierna de cerdo, Menápico o Cerritano - 20
◾Carne de vaca, una libra – 8
◾Un pollo – 60
◾Un faisán – 250
◾Pescado de mar, una libra – entre 16 y 24. Para los de río, un libra – entre 8 y 12
◾Pescado salado, una libra – 6
◾Mantequilla, una libra – 16.

Uf, vaya precios...

Fuente: internet

saludos

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 11:03 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia
> 
> Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a EE.UU en pleno conflicto con Rusia



35 Tm con que pagar a Alemania

aire para la manipulación anglosajonia

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 11:14 ----------

Un sólido equivalía a mil denarios, luego el ratio oro-plata podría ser de 1/200 o más


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2014)

Hay cosas que de verdad no "entiendo", bueno SI, pero... Vamos a ver, en base a qué aplicamos la equivalencia del sólido vs denario para comparar el ratio Oro vs Plata. Sólo se puede hacer desde un pleno desconocimiento de la Historia, por no hablar de la moneda romana.

Bueno, vamos a abrir el "Libro de...", y es que tengo la "leve" impresión de que fue la necesidad de adecuar la amonedación a la "realidad" lo que obligó a Caracalla, cuyo nombre verdadero era Marco Aurelio Antonino, a crear en el año 215 una moneda que, en honor a su persona, fue llamado Antoniniano. La nueva moneda equivalía a dos denarios ya devaluados, aunque en realidad sólo pesaba el equivalente a un denario y medio y su contenido en Plata era del 40%. Medio siglo más tarde los Antoninianos eran monedas de Cobre a las que se aplicaba un delgado baño de Plata equivalente a un 3% del peso total.

Explicado esto se ve que es un "absurdo" comparar el Sólido vs Denario y más si consideramos su composición de metal "puro"... ¿No? Cuando las cosas iban "bien" en el Imperio Romano el ratio Oro vs Plata fue de aproximadamente 1:12 y no muy lejano del "histórico" y esa es una de las bazas que jugamos los "plateros".

Por cierto, para ampliar "conocimientos", aconsejo leer, entre otros, a Henri Pirenne y Peter Heather para "entender" un poco cómo debió ser en realidad la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente, aunque cualquiera con medianos "conocimientos" sabe que el Imperio Bizantino fue conocido durante todo el Medioevo como Imperio Romano, de la misma manera que el Mar Mediterráneo siguió llamándose Mare Nostrum...

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 15:03 ----------

Cambiando de "tercio", dejo un enlace y pensar que todavía hay gente que sostiene que la Red es "segura"...

- Sonríe: el Internet te observa desde tu propia webcam (FOTOS) Â« Pijamasurf


----------



## atom ant (10 Mar 2014)

Mi desconocimiento en estas materias es total, simplemente había adaptado la equivalencia de un sólido (4,5grAu) a mil denarios, denarios a quienes les había adjudicado personal y arbitrariamente un gramo de Ag por denario, pero si los denarios eran de cobre, jeje, pues como que no.

1000gr Ag / 4,5gra Au era el cálculo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 15:08 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 15:03 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Cambiando de "tercio", dejo un enlace y pensar que todavía hay gente que sostiene que la Red es "segura"...
> 
> - Sonríe: el Internet te observa desde tu propia webcam (FOTOS) Â« Pijamasurf



yo la tengo tapada con cinta, con celo

porsiaca


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay cosas que de verdad no "entiendo", bueno SI, pero... Vamos a ver, en base a qué aplicamos la equivalencia del sólido vs denario para comparar el ratio Oro vs Plata. Sólo se puede hacer desde un pleno desconocimiento de la Historia, por no hablar de la moneda romana.
> 
> Bueno, vamos a abrir el "Libro de...", y es que tengo la "leve" impresión de que fue la necesidad de adecuar la amonedación a la "realidad" lo que obligó a Caracalla, cuyo nombre verdadero era Marco Aurelio Antonino, a crear en el año 215 una moneda que, en honor a su persona, fue llamado Antoniniano. La nueva moneda equivalía a dos denarios ya devaluados, aunque en realidad sólo pesaba el equivalente a un denario y medio y su contenido en Plata era del 40%. Medio siglo más tarde los Antoninianos eran monedas de Cobre a las que se aplicaba un delgado baño de Plata equivalente a un 3% del peso total.
> 
> ...



Siempre desactiva o mejor tapada, excepto si te conectas al "skype" puede jugar muy malas pasadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2014)

Os dejo lo último (de hoy mismo...) de Guillermo Barba y que va en la misma dirección que he apuntado en los últimos meses en relación a los emergentes. Por cierto, atom ant, ¿no estará el Cobre "avisando" sobre esto?

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ECONOMÍAS EMERGENTES, EN GRAVES APUROS

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2014)

Os dejo un artículo que reporta sobre las brutales importaciones de Plata efectuadas por la India en el pasado año 2013 y también otra información relativa a que las ventas de las Eagles de Plata continúan sin pausa...

- UPDATE: Physical Silver Buying Dynamics : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Interesante artículo relacionado con las Materias Primas...

- El WTI se dispara mientras el oro vuelve a ser un activo refugio | Investing.com

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 01:44 ----------

Este artículo no lo ha escrito un "cualquiera", a pesar de que pueda parecer muy "heavy"...

- Gladio – the Gift that Keeps on Giving | Veterans Today


----------



## atom ant (11 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Os dejo lo último (de hoy mismo...) de Guillermo Barba y que va en la misma dirección que he apuntado en los últimos meses en relación a los emergentes. Por cierto, atom ant, ¿no estará el Cobre "avisando" sobre esto?
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: ECONOMÍAS EMERGENTES, EN GRAVES APUROS
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días...
el cobre suele funcionar como indicador adelantado de la actividad industrial, y ahora se encuentra en mínimos de un lateral del que creo acabará cayendo. Si se despeñase de los 3$/L probablemente lo veríamos rápidamente con un recorte del 20%.

El Bovespa tampoco tiene aspecto muy optimista







El oro y la plata por su parte ante este escenario podrían alcanzar los niveles de posible suelo que comentaba el otro día con los tenedores (1160 y 18,35)... Quizá en unas semanas tengamos oportunidad de zumbarle.

Pero de momento el oro stupendo... esta semana debería decidirse


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Pienso que si el Cobre se "despeña" claramente, la caída puede ser muy fuerte. La zona de recorte que le das es muy débil y podrían verse los mínimos de Diciembre de 2008 y que estuvieron en el entorno de los 1,395. Si se llega ahí no veas la recesión global que nos tocaría vivir. Antes de volver a entrar en la Plata hay que fijarse en lo que vaya a hacer el Cobre, a fin de cuentas todo puede quedar en una "falsa alarma"...

Al Bovespa le veo bastante margen de caída hasta una zona comprendida entre los 40.362 y los 36.595, aunque pienso que serán éstos últimos los que se verán. Y en esa Bolsa hay valores muy buenos, que producen y que se van a poner bastante baratos respecto a otros comparables.

Y en relación al Oro no soy tan optimista a corto plazo, pues están "mareando la perdiz" en la zona por la que últimamente se mueve. 

Bueno, parece que pronto vamos a entrar de nuevo en "turbulencias" económico-financieras, por no hablar de las geopolíticas...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Mar 2014)

Puede que tengas razón, he querido ser prudente con el cobre pero lo cierto es que mirando un gráfico de largo plazo, quizá en 3$/L sí que esté un poco burbujeado de precio.

Interesantes los niveles que comentas, y lo que ello conlleva...

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 08:16 ----------

esta semana, y ya hablando de geopolítica, debería ocurrir algo relevante en Ucrania antes de las elecciones, si la OTAN o quien quiera que esté detrás va en serio, no deberían permitir una dinámica de hechos consumados de Rusia ya que puede acabar fagocitando Ucrania entera.

si no ocurre nada pues, pa mi el oro, pa ti territorio.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Pienso que si el Cobre se "despeña" claramente, la caída puede ser muy fuerte. La zona de recorte que le das es muy débil y podrían verse los mínimos de Diciembre de 2008 y que estuvieron en el entorno de los 1,395. Si se llega ahí no veas la recesión global que nos tocaría vivir. Antes de volver a entrar en la Plata hay que fijarse en lo que vaya a hacer el Cobre, a fin de cuentas todo puede quedar en una "falsa alarma"...
> 
> Al Bovespa le veo bastante margen de caída hasta una zona comprendida entre los 40.362 y los 36.595, aunque pienso que serán éstos últimos los que se verán. Y en esa Bolsa hay valores muy buenos, que producen y que se van a poner bastante baratos respecto a otros comparables.
> 
> ...



Algo se va a mover...

Cómo detectar el agotamiento de un ciclo alcista en las Bolsas como la de Wall Street

Cómo detectar el agotamiento de un ciclo alcista en las Bolsas

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 09:54 ----------

Los futuros del oro bajaron durante la sesión de EE.UU

Los futuros del oro bajaron durante la sesión de EE.UU Por Investing.com


----------



## ezkerraldea (11 Mar 2014)

Os comento por aquí, por si le interesa a alguien que no haya visto el tema. Busco ofertas de precio para algunas cadenas de oro de 18 k.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Para quienes puedan estar interesados...

- CÃ³mo desaparecer de Internet sin dejar rastro â€“ RT

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> Puede que tengas razón, he querido ser prudente con el cobre pero lo cierto es que mirando un gráfico de largo plazo, quizá en 3$/L sí que esté un poco burbujeado de precio.
> 
> Interesantes los niveles que comentas, y lo que ello conlleva...
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Muy probablemente suceda lo que apuntas al final de tu comentario, pero me parece que van a quedar nuevas "heridas sin cerrar" en Europa...

Lo que lo roza lo "paranormal" es lo del Oro de Ucrania. ¿Y esos son los "nacionalistas" que quieren salvar a su país? Cada vez está más claro que "algunos" van a sacar jugosos beneficios de lo acontecido en Ucrania y quienes van a padecerlo más van a ser los de "siempre": sus ciudadanos...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (11 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Monedas 1 pesetas
> 835 ...5 gramos.
> 55......a un euro
> Monedas 50 céntimos
> ...



Exacto, y cuántos miligramos son una barra?
Este problema lo planteé en otro post de este hilo y me dijo Fernando que con una moneda de oro puedes obtener bastante dinero... que sigue siendo dinero fiat, no?
Pagar con monedas de oro no lo veo claro, y no me veo yendo al supermercado con una lima y el polvo que caiga será los miligramos de oro que costarán los huevos, el arroz, las alubias, todo...
Aparte de que los que te vean con una onza de oro, se les hace la boca agua, te la quitan y echan a correr.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: No se puede ni se debe tener una visión "simplista" de que un colapso del sistema Fiat va a ser mediante una transición semejante a un "camino de rosas"... Podría ser si hay una reordenación "pacífica" del sistema monetario internacional, pero no observo precisamente esa "voluntad" y más viendo los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos, así que de momento hay lo que hay: si quieres comprar algo con Oro primero lo tienes que "cambiar" por el dinero "actual", ya sea "papel mojado" o no...

Los "metaleros" jugamos básicamente dos bazas: una, que se produzca esa reordenación del sistema monetario internacional y donde tanto el Oro como la Plata -SI, también...- tengan "algo" que decir... y la otra es para el "día después" si las cosas se "salen de madre"... Aunque aquí ya sólo podemos especular porque, quizás, las monedas de los MPs queden para la "posteridad", pero bueno tampoco podemos esperar que se hunda el "barco" sin más, por tanto habrá que buscar "alternativas" y en eso andamos algunos, aunque si van a o servir o no, pues eso nadie lo sabe...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 15:33 ----------

Esta SI que es una noticia más "terrenal" y, por tanto, no "especulativa". Es preocupante no solamente por ese aumento del precio -que también-, sino por las causas de carácter climático que lo están propiciando...

- El café alcanza máximos de 2 años por temor en torno al clima de Brasil Por Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Bueno, atom ant, a estas horas ya estamos viendo el "arrastre" que está teniendo el desplome del Cobre. Veremos cómo termina el día y será muy interesante ver lo qué pueda suceder esta semana en los Metales básicos y por añadidura en los MPs, especialmente la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Mar 2014)

La bolsa en máximos y el cobre con ganas de irse a precios de hace 10 años... mal augurio

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 18:38 ----------

tuberías de gas y calefacción supongo que siempre podrán hacerse de hierro pero habrá que estar atentos a los nuevos materiales como el grafeno y tal como conductores viables de electricidad y posible sustituto.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Las bolsas mundiales, en un momento dado de este año, van a "reventar" y ésta es mi impresión personal. No se justifica bajo ningún concepto fundamental los multiplicadores a los que cotizan la mayor parte de los índices americanos o en el mismo Dax. En las bolsas emergentes SI que hay muchos valores a precios de derribo, pero que tienen margen de caída si estallan las bolsas "desarrolladas".

atom ant, las Materias Primas, en general, están anticipando uno de los peores escenarios posibles y no observo que muchos "analistas" se estén dando cuenta y quizás porque forman parte del "juego". Pero para ver lo que HAY no hacen faltas "gafas"...

No, atom ant, no es escasez de Cobre, sino de falta de demanda... Por tanto, lo del grafeno lo veo más bien lejano, aunque últimamente hay mucha publicidad alrededor del mismo, pero... De todas formas, parece que hay cosas mejores que el grafeno, como por ejemplo esto:

- La nanocelulosa desafÃ*a al grafeno como nuevo material 'milagroso' - Tecnología - ElConfidencial.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Mar 2014)

... evidentemente si baja el precio es porque desciende la demanda pero la gran cuestión es que en 10-15 años se habrán agotado las explotaciones actuales, urge buscarle un sustitutos.
Esta cuestión del agotamiento de los recursos me hace dudar mucho en una transición suave a una nueva economía, economía y moneda que en ningún caso se tratarán solamente de "aire", eso eran cosas del loco siglo XX.

Nanocelulosa, umm, creo que en Ganimedes (júpiter) existen unos bosques de celulosa impresionantes, habrá que seguirle la pista creo yo 

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Se me ocurre que algún tipo de moneda virtual regulada, supervisada y sustentada en metal nos permitiría operar con cantidades infinitesimales, el otro día hablaba de una tabla 1kgCU=1onzAG=1grAU

.. divagaciones a las 20:30


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Grafeno=Nanocelulosa=Júpiter= pues, no le des muchas vueltas, más de lo "mismo"...

Visto lo visto con lo que ha sucedido con ellas, deja las monedas virtuales en el "limbo"... No digo que no pudieran formar parte de lo "ideal", pero precisamente ese es el motivo por el que no lo veo y es que el mundo nunca se ha movido en función de los intereses de la mayoría de sus habitantes, sino todo lo contrario, es decir lo han hecho para una minoría "selecta"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2014)

Este es un buen articulo...

- Rebelion. El gran titiritero Brzezinski

Y este otro nos da una idea de quién es Brzezinski y a que "oscuros intereses" sirve...

- ¡Ojo con eso del Nuevo Orden Mundial! - Por: Nadezca Mujica


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

Bueno, ahí va un artículo que es muy interesante y que enlaza con algunas de las cosas comentadas en este hilo en los últimos días. Por cierto, el 12 de Diciembre del ¡627!, Heraclio venció a los Sasánidas en la Batalla de Nínive... y serían los árabes los que acabarían con los restos de ese Imperio.

- iShares Silver Trust (ETF), Sprott Physical Silver Trust ETV, SPDR Gold Trust (ETF): Falling Empires and Surging Silver | ETF DAILY NEWS


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos días... una atención al oro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Mar 2014)

Avanza oro 0.65% ante tensiones en Ucrania

Avanza oro 0.65% ante tensiones en Ucrania | NTR Zacatecas .com

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 08:59 ----------

Banco Nacional de Suiza declara pérdidas multimillonarias en 2013 y cancelará dividendo

Banco Nacional de Suiza declara pérdidas multimillonarias en 2013


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

Hola, oro y plata forever: A veces todo no es lo que nos "venden"... Que el Oro esté subiendo por cuestiones geopolíticas derivadas por el asunto de Ucrania, pues puede ser, pero los que gustamos de "diseccionar" las cosas, vamos los "maniáticos", solemos buscar "respuestas" fuera de las "oficiales"...

En la subida del Oro hay un detalle que no sabemos a qué se debe, pero desde luego nada que ver con lo de Ucrania, al menos en apariencia, puesto que a las 01:45 de hoy el Nikkei iniciaba su desplome y al mismo tiempo se producía la subida en vertical del Oro...
En fin, ya sabes que las Bolsas asiáticas han tenido importantes pérdidas durante la sesión de esta madrugada.

No sé, la verdad, si es que el Oro puede estar "descontando" algo que no "vemos", pero vamos tampoco veo motivos para tirar "cohetes" mientras no supere claramente los $1400... A ver si en esta ocasión tenemos más "suerte".

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

De "locos"...

- San Francisco es la primera ciudad en prohibir la venta de agua embotellada| Ecoosfera


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2014)

Me encontraba soñoliento, sorbiendo lentamente una taza de café mientras ojeaba la prensa cuando, de repente, una idea surgió; los números no tienen por qué ser exclusivamente positivos y "tangibles", más allá del cero existe todo un mundo nuevo y maravilloso -1, -2. -3.... desconcertante.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 15:13 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> De "locos"...
> 
> - San Francisco es la primera ciudad en prohibir la venta de agua embotellada| Ecoosfera



Pues en mi humilde opinión esa debería ser la pauta del futuro, el envase retornable y reutilizable, el "casco" de toda la vida.

Si nos paramos a pensar, cada vez que das un trago de agua generas el residuo de una botella de PVC, para transformar un puñado de arena en una botella de cristal hace falta muchísima energía, ante un horizonte de escasez, tirarla sin más ni más y que además nos parezca a todos "normal", da como resultado una situación obscena

La obsolescencia programada y todo este tipo de mentalidades deben pasar a la historia, la historia del feliz y despreocupado siglo XX.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 15:23 ----------

un cortito pequeñín


----------



## DenariusGold (12 Mar 2014)

"Las cajas de seguridad ya no son tan seguras". Never forget ! Si puede ser fuera del sistema bancario... mejor ! ;-) Con este ejemplo, tenemos la confirmacion: con un "buen" motivo, los gobiernos pueden tener acceso a las cajas de seguridad de los bancos... 

*Articulo aqui*


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, la verdad, si es que el Oro puede estar "descontando" algo que no "vemos", pero vamos tampoco veo motivos para tirar "cohetes" mientras no supere claramente los $1400... A ver si en esta ocasión tenemos más "suerte".
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Quizá el avión desaparecido, ayer fue 11 de Marzo


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2014)

Hola Clapman, desconocía el dato pero si el pirata Morgan está largo en oro, entonces a lo que juega realmente es el spreed.

interesante, saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (12 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> ME AUTOCITO para dejarle al listillo que tergiverso este comentario que clapham da la cara . Y lo que digo , lo sostengo
> Mi ultima compra fue a 795 £ y no pienso comprar por encima de esa cifra .
> Me importa un rabano si sube , porque se que bajara .
> Hay 23 bancos en " corto " ( solo JP esta en largo ) asi que a corto plazo bajara . Sigo exiliado del hilo .





Tanta genialidad me sobrepasa.
Compra a sabiendas de que va a bajar.
Pego sube.
Le da igual que suba, el no vende aunque sabe que tiene que bajar.
Yo creo que esperará a que baje, y cuando sepa que va a subir, venderá.
No tiene ni idea. Pero eso sí,.es contundente.
Más.que listo eres un iluminao.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Me encontraba soñoliento, sorbiendo lentamente una taza de café mientras ojeaba la prensa cuando, de repente, una idea surgió; los números no tienen por qué ser exclusivamente positivos y "tangibles", más allá del cero existe todo un mundo nuevo y maravilloso -1, -2. -3.... desconcertante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 15:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Yo respeto tu opinión y que es la "políticamente correcta", pero por mí trabajo siento disentir y mucho. Vamos a ver, qué prefieres ver en el suelo de las calles, parque infantil, jardines, playa, montaña, etc.: "plástico" o "vidrios rotos"... O las lunas de tu coche rotas o cientos de ejemplos.

Yo no digo que lo que dices sea lo "deseable", pero "bienvenido" al "mundo real"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Te dejo un gráfico bastante "currado" sobre el Cobre... ¿Qué te parece?

- www.silver-phoenix500.com/sites/default/files/radomski031214-2.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2014)

Ese mismo cálculo del hch me había echado, aunque el monigote está bastante inclinado hacia arriba y una proyección del p.ej 61,8% podría ser lo razonable..
2,5$ quizá, como primer paso

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2014)

Más sobre el Cobre e interesante para saber lo que hay "detrás" del simple metal físico. Si esto pasa en el Cobre y en el Hierro, qué no habrá en los MPs y otras Materias Primas...

- ¿Ha tocado ya fondo el precio del cobre? | Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (13 Mar 2014)

ahora parece que a las 2 han empezado a zumbarle, +5$ en 20 minutos.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 02:39 ----------

+10$ en 40´

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 03:06 ----------

+7 una hora después.

jejej, ya andaba mirando las agencias de noticias a ver si se había liao la mundial.

pues na, buenas noches pantalla
buenas noches ratón
buenas noches cepillo
buenas noches colchón

buenas noches a tod@s


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿EE.UU. SE COBRÓ CON EL ORO DE UCRANIA?

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 15:22 ----------

Vale la pena que lo visionéis...

- La Gran Estafa (La teoría de las puertas giratorias) - YouTube


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De "locos"...
> 
> - San Francisco es la primera ciudad en prohibir la venta de agua embotellada| Ecoosfera



La Locura galopante afecta no solo a Europa...

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 17:01 ----------

Análisis técnico del precio del oro: Continúa su recuperación y supera niveles de octubre de 2013

Análisis técnico precio oro: Continúa su recuperación y supera niveles

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 17:20 ----------

El oro sigue en alza y se despega del derrumbe del precio del petróleo

El oro sigue en alza y se despega del derrumbe del precio del petróleo


----------



## ramsés (13 Mar 2014)

Fernando, (y demás metaleros), cómo estamos ahora? ¿Movimiento lateral, ligeramente subida, pronosticando más subida o una terrible bajada? ¿Y esas subidas de madrugada?
Ilústranos, por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Si te digo la verdad todavía no tengo una opinión formada respecto a esta subida... De momento -e insisto en ello- no la doy por válida hasta que no supere claramente los $1400, aunque de momento va por el buen camino...

Mira, ramsés, en los mercados de valores se percibe ya mucha debilidad y en las Materias Primas como el Cobre, Petróleo, etc. más de lo mismo, así que podemos estar en "puertas" de una fuerte "hostia" y eso debiera ser favorable para la cotización del Oro, aunque hay un "pero" y es que estamos asistiendo a un incremento de la volatilidad en todos los activos y esa -vuelvo a insistir en ello- es una "mala señal"...

Je,je,je... Hasta hace poco tumbaban a los MPs. de madrugada y ahora es al revés. Además, ya lo demostré en el movimiento efectuado en la madrugada de anteayer. Parece que a atom ant le ha ido bien vista su actividad "nocturna"... aparte de que denotaba mucha "satisfacción" y me alegro si es que estoy acertado en mis apreciaciones.

ramsés, estamos muy cerca de saber qué puede pasar en el Oro a corto/medio plazo y es que queda bien poquito para "tocar" los $1400 y lo normal es que no se pasen a la "primera", pero si el escenario mundial se complica acabará rebasándolo como si fuera mantequilla...

En definitiva, estamos en un punto "crucial", ya que en posts anteriores he dejado mí impresión de que va a haber una fuerte caída este año en las bolsas mundiales, especialmente las americanas y ya sabemos de su efecto "arrastre"... En caso de estar "acertado" debería haber una "estampida" hacia los valores/activos "refugio" y el Oro y otros MPs lo son, así que... 

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (13 Mar 2014)

Hola, sé que suelo repetirlo pero estamos ante un momento importantísimo, no sé cómo interpretarlo pero en estos momentos los foros de oro deberían estar echando humo...

habrá que pensar muy bien la estrategia a seguir para mañana viernes, porque los movimientos de la semana que viene, en un sentido o en otro, pueden ser grandes y de los que marcan tendencia

Independientemente de ello, vender un cfd de oro por un importe equivalente al físico que posean siempre es una manera de evitar una situación incómoda

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Los que vamos en "físico", normalmente, no tenemos un "horizonte temporal", de manera que no hay necesidad de cubrirse con "papel" y un CFD lo es, aunque otra cosa es que uno quiera "especular", pero entonces ya hablamos de otra cosa... Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, no me haría más ilusión que dejarlos en "herencia" y que sería señal inequívoca de que no me han hecho falta y tal y como está España y el mundo sería todo un "éxito"...

Sí que todos percibimos que "algo" está en "puertas"... No sé si la próxima semana, pero vamos hacia una Primavera bastante "movida" y ya veremos si el "remate" no es por el próximo Otoño...

De momento, visto lo visto en las últimas sesiones, he sacado las siguientes conclusiones para "explicar" lo que está sucediendo en torno al Oro:

- Tiene mucho "peso" la situación geopolítica generada por Ucrania.

- Podría haber un posible ¿"bache"? en la economía de China.

- La progresiva retirada de los "estímulos" (o los "chutes"...) por parte de la FED podrían pasar factura a las bolsas estadounidenses y, por consiguiente, en las mundiales.

- Parece que ahora son los asiáticos los que "marcan" el precio del Oro y han abortado todos los intentos de corrección.

- Marzo es un mes estacionalmente muy débil para el Oro, así que si hay un "cambio" en esa tendencia, sería una muy buena señal para una positiva evolución del precio del Oro.

- Es muy posible que en el continente asiático haya "peces" importantes -que no Gobiernos o también...- que estén tomando posiciones en el Oro como "protección" ante lo siguiente: situación en Ucrania/Crimea, riesgos de ¿"recesión"? en China/Mundo si se confirman los peores pronósticos para la economía china y las "dudas" existentes actualmente en lo que respecta a la Inflación.

En fin, a medida que vayan pasando los días y semanas, se irá "aclarando" el panorama...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (13 Mar 2014)

Bueno, veo que mis compañeros metaleros esperáis una hostia, quisiera decir mi opinión.
Al principio del todo, cuando había muchos portaaviones en la zona Siria-Irán, pensé que era cuestión de tiempo.
PEEEEro, tenemos un presidente de USA premiado con un nobel de la paz, al poco tiempo de empezar. Me considero un pacifista, pero hay cosas que se resuelven a las malas, y los pacifistas nos dábamos de hostias opinando si era correcto que la OTAN actuara en Kosovo, pero bueno, hace muchos años de eso.
Naturalmente, los portaaviones no actuaron, para rabia de los israelíes, (para mí, Israel es como un estado de los Estados Unidos), pero Obama estaba atado de pies y de manos.
En cuanto la situación mundial se ponga muy mal, creo que lo primero que pasaría es que el oro subiría.
Cuando he visto a Obama reñir a Rusia, que quiere que Ucrania se muera de frío sin gas, (las razones no me incumben), me ha parecido ver un cambio de tendencia. Él no puede volver a ser reelegido, y muchos poderes en la sombra le piden a gritos que se líe a hostias con Irán o Siria.
Sé que no es la solución, como no fue con Irak, y los civiles no tienen culpa de nada (los militares tampoco), pero me da la sensación de que no saben resolver la historia de otra manera, y las estanterías de artillería o (espero que no) armamento nuclear, o nuclear flojito (tiene tela lo del uranio "empobrecido") están criando demasiado polvo. Si llega el momento, puede ser muy fuerte, pues creo que Putín tampoco está de buen humor con USA.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Sobre tu comentario haré los siguientes "apuntes":

- Barack Obama es un Premio de la Paz y que desconozco qué virtudes "adornaron" al personaje para que se lo "adjudicarán". No parece que "case" mucho la naturaleza del galardón con un individuo que tiene varios frentes bélicos repartidos por todo el mundo...

- Los americanos no han intervenido abiertamente en Siria e Irán por muchísimas razones y que algunas conocemos y otras, evidentemente, no. De entrada, parece que el lanzamiento de los dos misiles desde la Base de Rota contra Siria hizo que los rusos, después de interceptarlos, delimitarán claramente el "terreno" y prueba de ello fue la "retirada" de lo que iba a ser un ataque inmediato...

- Israel ni fu ni fa... El problema es que los Sionistas están en Washington y son los que manejan todas las "teclas", así que dado su "origen" evidentemente Israel siempre contará con el apoyo de los EE.UU.

- Lo del "uranio empobrecido" es más "viejo" de lo que la gente se piensa. Se han encontrado rastros del mismo en la Batalla de Kurks, durante la II WW, y utilizado por los alemanes. Por tanto, la Historia muchas veces se "falsea"...

- Hoy en día es muy peligroso encender la "cerilla" porque el que más y el que menos tiene medios para hacer "pupita" al adversario... Es esto y no otra cosa lo que está impidiendo que de momento se "controlen", pero no nos engañemos y es que el mundo se está poniendo en una situación pre-bélica...

- Efectivamente, en la peor de las situaciones, el Oro, los MPs y las Materias Primas experimentarían fuertes subidas, pero si la "razón" para hacerlo es porque el mundo está en llamas ya te digo que no me interesa, ni a mí ni a cualquiera con "dos dedos de frente"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, 

Las declaraciones de EEUU y Alemania al respecto de lo que ocurra el lunes son preocupantes pero es que no termino de creérmelo... Desde el punto de vista occidental, especialmente el americano, castigar a países árabes, , prácticamente subdesarrollados, con "tormentas del desierto" pueden considerarlo incluso legítimo ya que serían el supuesto enemigo que derribó el WTC, los malos con barba que atacaron el corazón de América y tal. pero ¿las sociedades occidentales estamos dispuestas a permitir un enfrentamiento sórdido y de magnitud impredecible entre super-potencias nucleares? ¿en occidente? ¿por unos nazis?

Como bien señala Ramsés, no se atrevieron a culminar la jugada de Oriente Medio.

Saludos

Nota:el uranio empobrecido se utiliza en la guerra por su alta densidad, parecida a la del oro, E=M.C2.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos días

El olor a COMEX por la mañana no falla, jeje

He mirado el gráfico del oro a 10 años y tiene pinta de tirar hacia abajo, dependiendo del suelo parece que se confirmará una lateralidad entre 1400 y 1200 en intervalos anuales.

Pero eso si nos basamos exclusivamente en el AT, porque los últimos acontecimientos están acelerando el desenlace de este culebrón. 

En caso de se verdad que los usanos se llevaron el oro de Ucrania, pa4a mí será una prueba ee que éstos no tienen oro porque si tantas pegas pusieron para entregar 5 tn a Alemania argumentando las dificultades logísticas que supone, el plantarse de un dia para otro a recoger casi 43 tn es muy contradictorio. 

No obstante, desde aquí reitero mi apoyo al COMEX para que continúe conteniendo el precio de los MPs y así poder seguir haciendo los deberes.


----------



## atom ant (14 Mar 2014)

Si los rusos saben vender la votación y el resultado con gente feliz, abrazos, niños con globos, adolescentes besándose, palomas blancas y tal, en mi opinión amortiguaría mucho la cosa y no debería liarse demasiado gorda


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Mar 2014)

Yo pienso que deberiamos mirar más allá de unas elecciones, ya que eso puede ser la tapadera de lo que se está cociendo de verdad.

Lo que tenga que suceder sucederá, la gracia está en poder mirar los acontecimientos un poco antes de que éstos se lleven a cabo para poder estar mejor parado.

No olvidemos que los políticos son sólo títeres al servicio de la élite


----------



## atom ant (14 Mar 2014)

Lo normal creo que sería que hoy siguiesen las ventas en todos los índices. El IBEX ayer cerró por debajo del 10K, ideal para haber entrado corto.... jornada interesante la de hoy

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 07:36 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> No obstante, desde aquí reitero mi apoyo al COMEX para que continúe conteniendo el precio de los MPs y así poder seguir haciendo los deberes.



Comparto su sentimiento...


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Mar 2014)

Buenas hoy es viernes...
a ver como juegan la partida. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2014)

Hoy yo miro "puertas adentro", ya que los Viernes es cuando se realiza el Consejo de los Burros y ya sabemos que suele "subir el pan"...


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Buenas hoy es viernes...
> a ver como juegan la partida. ..



A la baja como todos los Viernes, atentos a las 14:00 hora Española con la apertura USA...Impredecible.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 10:22 ----------

Deutsche Bank contrata a una asesora para diseñar su papel futuro en el mercado del oro

Deutsche Bank contrata a una asesora para revisar su papel en el oro

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 10:23 ----------

https://www.bsmarkets.com/cs/Satell..._fininfo=50702027&plaza=373&idioma=es&portal=


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Mar 2014)

Jeje.. pues menos mal que vendi ayer... jeje...
Ahora que baje lo que quieran....
mientras a buscar soberanos..
un saludo...


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Jeje.. pues menos mal que vendi ayer... jeje...
> Ahora que baje lo que quieran....
> mientras a buscar soberanos..
> un saludo...



Nunca se sabe...a las 14-15 horas sabremos la tendencia del Viernes Real...a esperar...


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Mar 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Nunca se sabe...a las 14-15 horas sabremos la tendencia del Viernes Real...a esperar...



La apertura "verde"...

Live Gold, Silver, Platinum, Palladium Quote Spot Price Chart - Kitco


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2014)

O como seguir "exprimiendo" a los de "siempre"...

- Cambio de las reglas del juego: la socialización de las pérdidas | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## ramsés (14 Mar 2014)

_Iniciado por trasgukoke Ver Mensaje
Buenas hoy es viernes...
a ver como juegan la partida. ..

A la baja como todos los Viernes, atentos a las 14:00 hora Española con la apertura USA...Impredecible._


Una buena subida, parece enganchado a los 1.385, buen dato.


----------



## Belisario (14 Mar 2014)

La subida desde el mes de febrero, cuando empieza la escalada fuerte de las tensiones en Ucrania, es significativa:


----------



## atom ant (14 Mar 2014)

Oro rozando el 1400, pero con ganas de dibujar un martillo y los índices dibujando una posible morning-star...

... todo a güebo para un movimiento brusco relacionado con Ucrania

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 19:01 ----------

Uno irá hacia el norte y otro hacia el sur...

a ver de 20,30 a 22,00 qué nos cuentan


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mira, si no fuera porque Exxon Mobil y Royal Dutch Shell están "locos" por perforar en el Mar Negro para extraer Petróleo y Gas, quizás, los EE.UU. no hubieran montado este "belén" en Ucrania, aparte de que hay una clara intención de tocar los "huevos" a Rusia.

Vamos a ver, la base naval de Sebastopol, en Crimea, tiene 15.000 militares rusos y éstos ya estaban antes de los acontecimientos recientes sucedidos de allí. De hecho, allí coexistían sin aparentes problemas las flotas rusa y ucraniana.

No le demos más vueltas a lo que es evidente: Rusia quiere seguir teniendo acceso a su puerto y lo va a hacer por las "malas", aunque es "preferible" el método que ha utilizado. Por su parte, los EE.UU. quieren tener acceso al Mar Negro y también tenemos a Europa y su necesidad imperiosa del Gas ruso. Así que lo más probable es que se reediten pasados episodios de la "Guerra Fría" y Crimea/Mar Negro/Ucrania van a formar parte de esa "maraña" de enfrentamientos geopolíticos que observamos alrededor del mundo.

Volviendo al Oro no observo la suficiente "fuerza" como para perforar los $1400 y es que, en mi modesta opinión, dado el "calentamiento" geopolítico ya debería haberlo hecho de forma holgada. A ver si lo consigue la próxima semana...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Mira, si no fuera porque Exxon Mobil y Royal Dutch Shell están "locos" por perforar en el Mar Negro para extraer Petróleo y Gas, quizás, los EE.UU. no hubieran montado este "belén" en Ucrania, aparte de que hay una clara intención de tocar los "huevos" a Rusia.
> 
> Vamos a ver, la base naval de Sebastopol, en Crimea, tiene 15.000 militares rusos y éstos ya estaban antes de los acontecimientos recientes sucedidos de allí. De hecho, allí coexistían sin aparentes problemas las flotas rusa y ucraniana.
> 
> ...



comparto la opinión, al final todos se saldrán con la suya pero como además todos quieren quedar bien... el movimiento de gacelas durante los primeros días de la semana puede ser grande.

"maraña de enfrentamientos geopolíticos" ... y por los recursos, añado.

Saludos


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Mar 2014)

Como gustificaran la manipulacion del oro durante los ultimos años???? 
ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:
:ouch:


Deutsche Bank contrata a una asesora para revisar su papel en el oro

Deutsche Bank contrata a una asesora para diseñar su papel futuro en el mercado del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2014)

Ahí os dejo un excelente artículo y si no andáis bien de Inglés, pues activar el traductor del navegador, porque es muy interesante y merece la pena su lectura...

- Why 2014 Is Beginning to Look A Lot Like 2008: Charles Hugh Smith | Peak Prosperity

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 23:46 ----------

Un poco de "humor": https://twitter.com/RudyHavenstein/status/437077013711421441/photo/1

¿No será un "reflejo" de lo que también está pasando por estos lares y buena parte del mundo?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2014)

Aquí va lo último de Guillermo Barba y que trata sobre la emisión por parte del Gobierno Mexicano de un bono a ¡100! años en libras esterlinas. Parece que tienen en mente perpetuar el Sistema Ponzi. Es curiosa la elección de la divisa... Y es que los "anglosajon´i´os de atom ant "algo" habrán tenido que ver...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BONO A 100 AÑOS: ¿FORTALEZA MEXICANA?


----------



## atom ant (15 Mar 2014)

No solo es a 100 años, los rendimientos no se cobra hasta el vencimiento en 2114...evidentemente para entonces no habrá cobre, ni plata, ni petróleo, ni moneda fiduciaria y probablemente ni siquiera exista México-lindo como tal.

Por qué en libras? el objeto final de todo chanchullo es no pagar, supongo que tras el gran re-ajuste toda Europa y quizá todo el mundo tenga una misma moneda, la moneda única,,, quizá dorada

saludos

---------- Post added 15-mar-2014 at 16:30 ----------

Unos gráficos de situación

La platita en 21,5 (21,4 perdón), cerrando la semana por encima de la bajista... y bien

El orito muy bien






El cobre, aparentemente podría entrar en una dinámica realmente bajista.






Aunque de momento no se ha roto nada,






Los tres metales en sus respectivas rampas de lanzamiento


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2014)

Dejo un enlace a un vídeo que explica la colocación de ese Bono mexicano a 100 años. Yo sigo dándole vueltas a la divisa elegida (la libra esterlina) por varias razones... Es como si dudarán de la existencia del USD de aquí 100 años, máxime teniendo en cuenta la fuerte dependencia de México de su "socio" estadounidense, pero claro pensar que la libra esterlina sobrevivirá al USD es que todavía me cuesta más de aceptar... Luego, hay que tener unos "huevos" bien grandes para comprar un Bono a ese período de tiempo, pero claro quienes han comprado lo hacen con el dinero de "otros" y así cualquiera... En fin, es algo raro y que "huele" mal, porque comprar un Bono "emergente" con esa rentabilidad y a 100 años, pues "normal" no es...

- México coloca primer bono a 100 años en libras | El Financiero


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2014)

Malas noticias procedentes de China y van... Esta vez se refieren a sus bancos y ¡ojo! a la fuerte caída de su capitalización.

- Chinaâ€™s Big Four Banks See $70 Billion Vanish From Stocks - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2014)

Este articulo no dice nada que no sepamos, pero no está de más. Quizás, algún día, tengamos que "movernos"...

- Los ricos se quejan porque no los amamos - AmÃ©rica Latina en Movimiento


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2014)

Os dejo lo último de Max Keiser. Muy interesante la segunda parte...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report


----------



## atom ant (16 Mar 2014)

Buenas noches
Pues parece que la dinámica de hechos consumados de Ucrania sigue adelante y Crimea pasará a ser Rusia, se me ocurre que a partir de este punto solo va a quedar como opción al ejército ucraniano o enfrentarse militarmente con Rusia, que no tiene pinta alguna o eliminar a los milicianos maidan-eros y anexionarse Ucrania entera también.

Profundidad de jugada
Nadie juega al ajedrez como ellos


----------



## atom ant (17 Mar 2014)

Índices y futuros y todo en general parece que ha arrancado con tranquilidad, supongo que a la espera de alguna señal de respuesta "occidental" vía sanciones o tal...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2014)

Blanco y en botella...

- Primeros datos oficiales del referendo en Crimea: el 95,7% apoya la adhesiÃ³n a Rusia â€“ RT


----------



## ramsés (17 Mar 2014)

Para entretenimiento de los que no podemos dormir:

Fin Del Dinero 2014 // Colapso de Wall Street 2014 // Colapso Economico 2014 // - YouTube (cuidado, ver sólo los 10 primeros minutos, es que no sé recortar un vídeo).

Niño Becerra A la economía d Estados Unidos le queda meses | políticas expansivas o d austeridad - YouTube

fraude. por quÃ© la gran recesiÃ³n (documental oficial) on Vimeo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2014)

Rebelion. El euro, ¿ésa es la cuestión?


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo un enlace a un vídeo que explica la colocación de ese Bono mexicano a 100 años. Yo sigo dándole vueltas a la divisa elegida (la libra esterlina) por varias razones... Es como si dudarán de la existencia del USD de aquí 100 años, máxime teniendo en cuenta la fuerte dependencia de México de su "socio" estadounidense, pero claro pensar que la libra esterlina sobrevivirá al USD es que todavía me cuesta más de aceptar... Luego, hay que tener unos "huevos" bien grandes para comprar un Bono a ese período de tiempo, pero claro quienes han comprado lo hacen con el dinero de "otros" y así cualquiera... En fin, es algo raro y que "huele" mal, porque comprar un Bono "emergente" con esa rentabilidad y a 100 años, pues "normal" no es...
> 
> - México coloca primer bono a 100 años en libras | El Financiero



Lo nunca visto...en Libras...

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 10:20 ----------

Las apuestas alcistas encaminan al precio del oro a 1400 dólares


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2014)

Repasando "conceptos"...

- Gold: What Do the Terms "Karat" & "Troy" Mean? What's a "Carat"? | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Mar 2014)

Informe del World Gold Council: Reservas Mundiales de Oro

Informe del World Gold Council: Reservas Mundiales de Oro - Patrimonios Especiales

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 17:34 ----------

:: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Precio del oro Hoy baja 1.3% a $1,245 la onza ::

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 17:35 ----------

Codelco retomaría producción de oro y plata en Chile | Revista Nueva Minería & Energía


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2014)

El "Efecto Mariposa" en la Geopolítica... Os recomiendo una lectura detenida de este artículo y cada vez es más evidente que hay "intereses" en que estalle un conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones y ya va siendo hora de cortar las "alas" a los EE.UU...

- John Kerry no tiene una política, sólo tácticas | Ucrania, Palestina, Siria


----------



## atom ant (18 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, los metales preciosos bajando un 1% a esta hora de la mañana

recuerden los soportes: 1350 y 20,5







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 08:46 ----------

Osea que Crimea está rodeada de petróleo... que casualidad
:|​





Fuente: hilo Ucrania


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Lee mí post 465 de este hilo y si a eso unes también lo que hay en la zona Chipre/Turquía/Siria, pues como todo está muy CLARO...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Lee mí post 465 de este hilo y si a eso unes también lo que hay en la zona Chipre/Turquía/Siria, pues como todo está muy CLARO...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues si...

Chipre, un año después del rescate, continúa con graves problemas

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:37 ----------

What Has Been Only Guesswork Is Now About To Become Reality

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:39 ----------

Y el Yuan...

Estrategia On-Line - Detalle noticia

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:41 ----------

Los futuros del oro bajaron durante la sesión asiática Por Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2014)

Para que veáis lo CLARO que es...

- Rusia busca el petróleo y el gas de Siria | Internacional | EL PAÃS


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para que veáis lo CLARO que es...
> 
> - Rusia busca el petróleo y el gas de Siria | Internacional | EL PAÃS



Hay tensa calma...

EnergyPress | Productoras de gas y petróleo, beneficiadas de la tensión en Ucrania

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 18:03 ----------

Oro y plata atraen el 36 % de inversiones en exploración minera en Perú

PERÃš: Oro y plata atraen el 36 % de inversiones en exploración minera en Perú | Mundinews.com – Página Web de Noticias Internacionales


----------



## racional (18 Mar 2014)

El oro es una inversion a muy muy muy largo plazo, si comprais debeis estar dispuestos a esperar hasta 40 años.


----------



## atom ant (18 Mar 2014)

racional dijo:


> El oro es una inversion a muy muy muy largo plazo, si comprais debeis estar dispuestos a esperar hasta 40 años.



No estás haciendo honor a tu nik

antes, mucho antes de 40 años, se habrán agotado gran parte de los recursos que ahora despilfarramos como si no existiese el mañana. Será un mundo totalmente diferente 

40 meses quizá


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2014)

racional dijo:


> El oro es una inversion a muy muy muy largo plazo, si comprais debeis estar dispuestos a esperar hasta 40 años.



Ja,ja,ja... Un "poquito" menos, please...

Recuerdo una frase y cuyo autor no recuerdo, pero que decía: "Lo malo para los agoreros del fin del mundo es que cuando suceda no podrán decirnos a los escépticos: Ves como yo tenía razón."

Ja,ja,ja... Pues ESO...

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 21:24 ----------

Ahí va lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NADIE ESCAPA DEL ORO Y LA PLATA


----------



## atom ant (19 Mar 2014)

a las 08;12 AM tenemos el Oro a 1352 y la Plata 20,73, veamos como se comportan de nuevo esos soportes













Cobre a 2,93$ libra, por debajo de 2,90 marrón oscuro, por debajo de 2,85, el precipicio ... en mi humilde opinión

estos días pasados ha habido bastante actividad sísmica en el norte de Chile, aunque,siempre la hay y... :bla:
Fue en el mar, pero en cualquier caso un sismo de 7 es cañero,


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/122686-crisis-financiera-2014-inevitable


----------



## Pepe la rana (19 Mar 2014)

¿Por qué China se arma de oro?

A ver que pasa con la FED hoy... menudo día de caída....


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: Pues, en su momento, ya comenté que con lo que estaba pasando en Ucrania/Crimea no veía "fuerza" en los MP, así que me temo que estamos en plena fase correctora y que puede llevar al Oro, en primera instancia, alrededor de los $1318 y si ahí no aguanta, pues podemos ver precios bastante más abajo. En definitiva, se podría volver al rango lateral del último año...

Respecto a lo que salga de la reunión de hoy de la FED, pues ya nos queda poco para esperar a ver qué decide, aunque se especula en que reduzca su programa de adquisición de bonos en 10.000 millones de USD hasta fijar su aportación en 55.000 millones, a pesar de que los últimos datos económicos conocidos en los Estados Unidos han sido bastante pésimos... También se espera que deje la tasa de los tipos de interés en sus mínimos históricos.

Dejo un enlace a una noticia relevante:

- JPMorgan Chase vende división de materias primas por 3.500 millones dólares Por Agencia EFE

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (19 Mar 2014)

Oro en caída y el euro subiendo...:baba:

JP. Morgan se lo vende a una “hija” de Goldman Sachs, aunque creo que se queda con el oro de inversión.A saber que ocurre realmente con estas turbiedades...


----------



## atom ant (19 Mar 2014)

Oro, en 1326 está la directriz alcista, en 1332 está la eMM200 y el precio en este momento 1330...
Al menos desde mi punto de vista por debajo de esos niveles se activarían los escenarios bajistas, alguno ya comentado en el hilo

saludos

atención al segundo toque al 1326...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2014)

Os dejo un enlace que me han enviado (Gracias, Ana) y donde Jim Sinclair se muestra bastante optimista respecto al Oro...

- Putin Has Nuclear Economic Bomb - Jim Sinclair Video | Economy


----------



## atom ant (20 Mar 2014)

parece que esta noche tocaba rebote, de momento rebotín. El Oro esta ahora a 1333, por encima de la emm200... donde poner un buen stop
La directriz bajista de la plata está en 20,75 

en breve se va a ver si va en serio, pero de momento este que escribe se va a planchar la oreja

... buenas noches


edición: errata


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2014)

Bueno, atom ant, me imagino que te habrá ido bien... Que descanses.

Dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MARCADOR EN UCRANIA: PUTIN 3 – 0 OBAMA


----------



## atom ant (20 Mar 2014)

Que mal lo ha jugado "occidente", les bastaba esperar la bancarrota del estado y los recortes de gas en el próximo invierno (rusos malos),,, si querían tener una oportunidad.
En esas latitudes tienen muy en cuenta el frío del invierno.

El gasoducto y oleoducto con China se me antojan imparables

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:54 ----------

Al respecto de las nuevas relaciones energéticas entre China y Rusia y los posibles trazados de las canalizaciones, merecería echar un vistazo a las ciudades chinas vacías y sin estrenar, quizá nos den una pista .... ¿se imaginan?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2014)

Sí, atom ant, lo de las ciudades deshabitadas chinas obedece a alguna "intención" que desconocemos o se nos "escapa"...

Dejo unos enlaces muy reveladores y que nos dan una idea de lo gigantesco del "proyecto":

- Inmensas ciudades de nueva construcción deshabitadas en China | CompendiumMagazine.com

- ¿Por qué construye China colosales ciudades sin habitar? - Taringa!

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (20 Mar 2014)

alguno leyó este libro
Tiene informacion util o es un simple alegato?







> La mejor protección para su patrimonio ¡ORO! Su solo nombre nos hace soñar. Pero a la hora de la globalización y, sobre todo, de la desmaterialización de las transacciones financieras (gracias a internet), ¿cual es el interés de comprar oro? Utilizado por todas las civilizaciones desde hace 6000 años, el oro esta siempre ha estado de moda. Numerosos son los analistas económicos que lo consideran como una la inversión refugio por excelencia, el único capaz de asegurar un patrimonio sean cual sean las circunstancias. De hecho, la pregunta no es saber si hace falta comprar oro, sino la verdadera pregunta es qué tipo de oro adquirir (ya que existen muchas alternativas) y como cómpralo. Este libro les hará descubrir el formidable potencial del oro para los años venideros y aprenderá a elegir la mejor opción de inversión en la materia. Comprenderá igualmente por qué y cómo las monedas de oro constituyen el mejor soporte para este tipo de inversión, garantizándole el máximo de flexibilidad, beneficiándose de un formidable efecto de palanca dispuesta a disparar en el momento en el que más lo necesite, por ejemplo, ¡en una crisis!


----------



## atom ant (20 Mar 2014)

No he leído el libro pero la autora (perdón, patrocinadora) es Marion Mueller fundadora de oroyfinanzas.com lo cual aclara bastante su interés de difusión.
En cualquier caso relacionar el MP con la fragilidad de un huevo me parece un error de ilustración, pero en fin.

Saludos


----------



## Marina (20 Mar 2014)

supongo que la relacion va mas por la "gallina de los huevos de oro"
La gallina de los huevos de oro (fábula) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## atom ant (20 Mar 2014)

"Un granjero y su esposa se encuentran con que una de sus gallinas pone huevos de oro. Pero no contentos con esperar a la puesta de la gallina, deciden matarla pensando que tiene oro en su interior. Cuando descubren que no es así, caen en la cuenta de que mejor les hubiera valido conservar lo que tenían"

Desde ese punto de vista qué es mejor invertir en la gallina (futuros) o ir acumulando huevos físicos y tangibles....


----------



## maragold (20 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> supongo que la relacion va mas por la "gallina de los huevos de oro"
> La gallina de los huevos de oro (fábula) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Picarón, tú eres más de "La zorra y las uvas"... 

La zorra y las uvas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Marina (20 Mar 2014)

La informacion buena siempre es bienvenida...

A la del libro y a ti parece que os gustan los "cuentos"


----------



## maragold (20 Mar 2014)

Me gusta proteger activos, porque los tengo.
Y el oro físico no puede faltar, evidentemente.

Mientras tanto, la deuda pública sube, y sube... Y suuuuuuube
::


----------



## Marina (20 Mar 2014)

no puede faltar si ganas algo con ello, si es para perder cualquier cosa es buena,

y sobre los activos que tienes, algunos al anillo de la abuela lo llamais "activo"

En cualquier caso, paso, 
Solo pregunte por un libro que podia tener información interesante. no era mi idea entrar en historias personales.


----------



## maragold (20 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> supongo que la relacion va mas por la "gallina de los huevos de oro"
> La gallina de los huevos de oro (fábula) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





Marina dijo:


> La informacion buena siempre es bienvenida...
> 
> A la del libro y a ti parece que os gustan los "cuentos"





Marina dijo:


> no puede faltar si ganas algo con ello, si es para perder cualquier cosa es buena,
> 
> y sobre los activos que tienes, algunos al anillo de la abuela lo llamais "activo"
> 
> ...



Has venido a trollear, como de costumbre.

No te preocupes por los anillos de mis abuelas, voy bien servido, gracias! :X

Vamos con información de la buena...

Los BC europeos no renovarán su acuerdo sobre reservas de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Novia de Putin



Hola, miaavg: Yo no sé si es la "novia" de Putin y lo dudo porque sino éste ya no andaría por este mundo... Ciertamente, a pesar del elemento "dorado", lo que realmente destaca es la "batidora" que posee... Una buena aportación "visual".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

Hola, miaavg: Yo no perdería el tiempo y es que le encantan las "yoyas" intelectuales... porque si no crees en algo no tiene ningún sentido seguir "mareando la perdíz", pero claro si se "aburre"...

Dejo un interesante articulo:

- Rebelion. Gravedad y conciencia sobre el crimen económico

Y no se disculpe, amigo miaavg, no creo que estos "Off Tópic" molesten a nadie y sirven para alegrarnos la vista, que no el alma...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (21 Mar 2014)

en este hilo como en la mayoria de los que ojeé del oro apenas se sabe ni lo que es una inversión ni lo que es invertir en oro ni la historia ni los valores del oro, ni la renta fija, variable, etc... 
(y a mi no me parece mal invertir en oro, igual que no me parece mal invertir en bolsa. depende del momento y como y de los conocimientos y expectativas que se tengan)

ya te aseguro que yo leí mas y conozco mas sobre invertir en oro que la mayoria de los hespertos que escriben aquí.

y no voy presumiendo de mis inversiones ni tonterias parecidas (que podria hacerlo).
Pero solo hay que leer los argumentos que dan algunos para ver lo que saben...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

Unos "pensamientos": Muchos creen que la tienen, pero no han sido capaz de responder a ¿qué hago yo aquí? Y es que la "inteligencia" es relativa, es más que tenerla o no tenerla...


----------



## atom ant (21 Mar 2014)

buenos días...

La burbuja financiera China ha estallado y se encuentra en pleno desarrollo

Vaya panorama...


----------



## _Mirar_ (21 Mar 2014)

Lo "bueno" de china es que esta cargandose de oro y cuando necesite "efectivo" tiene lingotes amarillos.
Vamos, que volverán a circular los lingote amarillos hacia otro país. Cual y cuando es otro dilema...
Pienso (reflexión de quien este durmiéndose) que china al ser comunista su crisis económica sera bastante más suave que en algunos países que nos rodean y conocemos.

P.D. Hablar por hablar....


----------



## maragold (21 Mar 2014)

Vamos a pasar de trolls resentidos y sigamos adelante.

10$ de subida en apenas minutos para empezar el día.

Y la noticia que mencionábamos ayer...

Bancos centrales europeos no renovarán acuerdo sobre reservas de oro

*Los Bancos Centrales europeos no renovarán el pacto de restricción de venta de reservas de oro en septiembre-CBGA*
Por Javier Santacruz Cano
20 de marzo de 2014 a las 20:26

Según fuentes consultadas por el diario The Wall Street Journal, fuentes cercanas al Bundesbank han confirmado que los Bancos Centrales europeos están negociando acabar con el pacto que firmaron en 1999 por el que ponían un límite máximo de venta de reservas oficiales de oro. El acuerdo, integrado por los Bancos Centrales de los 15 Estados miembros de la Unión Europea de principios de siglo y firmado en Washington el 26 de septiembre de 1999 bajo el nombre Central Bank Gold Agreement, establecía un límite en la venta de 400 toneladas de oro al año en un plazo de cinco años.

El primer acuerdo, bautizado posteriormente como CBGA1 (las siglas del término anterior y el número 1 por ser el primero) se hizo en un entorno muy favorable de poder sobre el mercado del oro. Los Bancos Centrales firmantes guardaban bajo custodia 33.000 toneladas de oro. En este sentido, el acuerdo significó un “alto el fuego” antes la intensa competencia vivida en los años anteriores por alquilar, prestar y vender reservas de oro.


En el año 2004, una vez finalizado el plazo establecido, los Bancos Centrales firmantes del primer acuerdo excepto Reino Unido y Grecia y al cual se sumaron Eslovenia, Chipre y Malta antes de entrar en la Eurozona, volvieron a firmar el acuerdo llamado CBGA2 el 8 de marzo del 2004. En esta ocasión, el límite de venta anual se elevó a 500 toneladas. Con lo cual, en los cinco años siguientes venderían hasta un límite de 2.500 toneladas de oro. También se limitaba a 2.100 toneladas el uso de contratos de futuros y leasing.

Cinco años después, en 2009, se firmó el tercer y último Acuerdo CBGA3 entre los Bancos Centrales del Eurosistema más Suecia y Suiza. Este Acuerdo se encuentra en vigor y finalizará el 27 de septiembre de este año, por lo cual los miembros se están planteando no renovarlo. En esta ocasión, el límite se volvió a establecer el que se puso en 1999: 400 toneladas anuales durante cinco años.

Una de las contingencias ocurridas en este Acuerdo es la venta de reservas de oro por parte del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI). En septiembre de 2009, fecha en la que se firmó el acuerdo CBGA3, el FMI vendió 403,3 toneladas de oro, casi un octavo de sus reservas totales. Desde entonces, el FMI ha vendido entre 15 y 20 toneladas de oro al mes.

Una de las razones clave para no renovar el acuerdo podría ser la caída del volumen de transacciones con las reservas de oro entre los Bancos occidentales. Por tanto, ya no tiene sentido seguir manteniendo límites máximos a las ventas.
*
En los próximos días se conocerán más detalles sobre este asunto, aunque todo parece indicar que este acuerdo que se ha mantenido durante quince años llegará a su fin. En este momento, lo que más preocupa a los Bancos Centrales como el Bundesbank o los nórdicos es repatriar sus reservas de oro depositadas en Nueva York. Los temores a que ese oro no exista son los que mueven la preocupación de los agentes en dicho mercado.*


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> en este hilo como en la mayoria de los que ojeé del oro apenas se sabe ni lo que es una inversión ni lo que es invertir en oro ni la historia ni los valores del oro, ni la renta fija, variable, etc...
> (y a mi no me parece mal invertir en oro, igual que no me parece mal invertir en bolsa. depende del momento y como y de los conocimientos y expectativas que se tengan)
> 
> ya te aseguro que yo leí mas y conozco mas sobre invertir en oro que la mayoria de los hespertos que escriben aquí.
> ...



Me quedo con---y a mi no me parece mal invertir en oro---...Problemas de Personalidad ?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

"Recordando" a la Eurozona... Imagino que no tardaremos en volver a ser motivo de actualidad.

- George Soros: "Alemania debe salir de la eurozona" â€“ RT

Los problemas que suele llevar asociados la "virtualidad"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/123007-millones-dolares-bitcoines-olvido-mtgox

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 15:02 ----------

Interesante...

- Zero Rates, Short Memories | Adrian Ash | Safehaven.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

Este articulo sirve para complementar el comentario del conforero miaavg:

- https://www.goldrepublic.com/news/2014/12/what-is-happening-in-china-10093.html


----------



## Marina (21 Mar 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Me quedo con---y a mi no me parece mal invertir en oro---...Problemas de Personalidad ?



que personalidad?
a ti te parece mal que alguien invierta en bolsa?
Pues dependerá del momento y de los conocimientos y expectativas que tengan.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿ADÓNDE VA AHORA EL PRECIO DEL ORO?


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo último de Guillermo Barba...
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿ADÓNDE VA AHORA EL PRECIO DEL ORO?



Está obsesionado en todas sus exposiciónes sr. Barba con acertar la fecha del despegue del oro...no es una accion bancaria es oro...


----------



## ramsés (21 Mar 2014)

_ya te aseguro que yo leí mas y conozco mas sobre invertir en oro que la mayoria de los hespertos que escriben aquí.

y no voy presumiendo de mis inversiones ni tonterias parecidas (que podria hacerlo).
Pero solo hay que leer los argumentos que dan algunos para ver lo que saben...[/QUOTE]_

Es mentira todo lo que dices.
Si podrías hablar de inversiones buenas, hazlo, o calla de una puta vez.
Te hice un MP muy educado donde te preguntaba en qué inviertes que es tan beneficioso. Ninguna respuesta, como es normal, y es que vas con una mala leche... por no cargarte un hilo de MP.
Y lo último que digo: Si seguís contestando a Marina, lo tendréis aquí para siempre, entorpeciendo la buena labor de casi toda la buena pandilla que somos aquí.
Por cierto MArina, no me contestes. Simplemente estás ignorado.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2014)

# oro y plata forever: Hombre, Guillermo Barba no es un "cualquiera" y para mí es uno de los mejores analistas que existen en el tema de los MPs. Te aseguro que lo prefiero a otros más "reputados", pero menos ponderados que Barba. Para que lo conozcas un poco mejor, te dejo una entrevista que en su momento le hicieron:

- ValOro.net | CRISIS, ORO y PLATA, entrevista a Guillermo Barba, economista y periodista mexicano

# ramsés: Los que andamos por aquí somos "metaleros" y otros que buscan información "alternativa" y "paralela" a los MP, por tanto somos gente que cree en una "idea" y, por tanto, la "idea" sigue "viva"... Y luego hay algo o mucho de verdad en esta frase de Jay Leno: "No podemos estar enojados mucho tiempo con alguien que nos hace reír." 

En el fondo, es como todo: una simple cuestión de "clase"... Se tiene o no se tiene.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Mar 2014)

Entrevista con Ígor Korótchenko, experto militar ruso


----------



## Marina (22 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Es mentira todo lo que dices.
> Si podrías hablar de inversiones buenas, hazlo, o calla de una puta vez.
> Te hice un MP muy educado donde te preguntaba en qué inviertes que es tan beneficioso. Ninguna respuesta, como es normal, y es que vas con una mala leche... por no cargarte un hilo de MP.
> Y lo último que digo: Si seguís contestando a Marina, lo tendréis aquí para siempre, entorpeciendo la buena labor de casi toda la buena pandilla que somos aquí.
> Por cierto MArina, no me contestes. Simplemente estás ignorado.



Respondere a lo que me de la gana y como me de la gana.
Ok. estás en modo "ignorante" lo que no te gusta lo ignoras... asi te irá...

Ya dije en su dia que en lo que yo invierta no afecta a la opinion sobre el oro, es como si me preguntas por la edad o la ciudad donde vivo como si tuviera importancia al opinar.

En todo caso diré, (como ya comente alguna vez):
Compre deuda del estado cuando estaba en el 6-6.5% ya tiene un 20% de rentabilidad (tambien compre al 4.8 etc), (Si la vendiera ahora mismo saldría una rentabilidad del 50% en 3/4 años)
TAmbien comenté ya que hace bastante tiempo invertí en fondos de bestinver, en alguno he duplicado... 

Por supuesto que no todo esta ahi, depositos y deuda a corto- Cosas con menos rentabilidad, pero a mi modo de ver estable, segura y muy liquida. y todas baten la inflación del euro.

De todas formas esto no significa nada, ni tiene importancia al hablar de invertir en oro en 2014. 
Mi opinion de comprar oro sería diferente en 2005 o 2006, igual que la de comprar deuda del estado en 2008 o 2014...

Algunos pareceis LADRILLEROS, con indeas eternas como "el ladrillo nunca baja" etc... 
en un mundo cambiante una inversion es buena dependiendo de muchos factores y no de una indea peregrina y sin fundamento.


----------



## atom ant (22 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Algunos pareceis LADRILLEROS, con indeas eternas como "el ladrillo nunca baja" etc...
> en un mundo cambiante una inversion es buena dependiendo de muchos factores y no de una indea peregrina y sin fundamento.



Esta absurda batalla que se trae de venir a tratar a los metaleros de seres border-line cuando baja de precio debe producirle algún tipo de placer morboso, algún tipo de trauma sufrido en la infancia, quizá relacionado con la cadena de la abuela que no consiguió heredar.

en fin, ya le he soltado la pedrada correspondiente por venir a montar el pollo en este pequeño hilo que inicialmente trata sobre la variaciones del precio del metal, pero ya lo dejo porque no me agradan participar en polémicas en las que nadie acaba aprendiendo nada

Por cierto, desde mi punto de vista el nivel intelectual de los foros metálicos me parece bastante alto... mucho ego pero, como en to los laos.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2014 at 13:55 ----------

xxx Atención ¿me reciben?,,, Cambio.


--- gggghhh..


xxx Estoy emitiendo ¿Me reciben?... Cambio.


--- ggghh..socorrgg...hhh


xxx ¿eh? ¿Cómo?, Repita, ¿Me reciben?... Cambio


--- ggghh.. Socorro.


xxx ¿Qué? ¿Qué dice?... Cambio


---gghhh ¡Socorro!. Estoy herido.


xxxx Me llamo Manuel. Soy un ser homínido humanoide y vivo en el planeta Tierra... Cambio


--- ¿Ein?

¡Socorro!

¡Ayúdeme!

¡¡¡¡ESTÚPIDO!!!





jejejej, en fin.. al tema


8:

Tercer viernes del tercer mes y... fea vela semanal de la platuki, 

Argumento alcista:







La envolvente del Au y el cierre que tuvo no es muy tranquilizador tampoco







el doji del cobre da que pensar, los niveles de soporte son razonablemente cercanos como para echarle un tiento... a ver el lunes cómo arranca el día, semana, mes y trimestre













----


El gas natural también parece que adquiere una dinámica interesante haciendo un nuevo mínimo y descolgándose definitivamente del 38,2% de retroceso 







La directriz 2-4 rota, importante, y el intento de pullback truncado creo que le da muchas posibilidades de recorte severo, aunque todavía faltaría un "pequeño" obstáculo como podemos ver






Una buena entrada puede ser muy interesante, desde luego


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ciertamente, en los hilos metaleros encuentras gente de interés y con un cierto nivel intelectual y que encuentras también en muy pocos hilos del foro, siendo éste el principal motivo de que "pierda" o no parte de mi tiempo por dichos hilos.

Vamos a ver, atom ant, a mí no me molesta la intelectualidad ni el ego que algunos puedan tener, siempre y cuando no hayan falsas "moralinas" (que las hay), cierto respeto a las opiniones contrarias o no, pero cuando alguien se "salta" ésto último pues tiene que ser consecuente y la reacción puede ser la adecuada a su conducta. Además, no debemos confundir las cosas: yo soy un excelente jugador de ajedrez y, por tanto, me gusta encontrarme con "espadachines" intelectuales... Luego, será una "lucha" o un intercambio de opiniones, informaciones, etc. Reconozco que en mi caso suelo ser bastante "duro de pelar" y a veces debería imponer mi intelectualidad de otra manera, pero es lo que hay y a mí edad poco voy a cambiar, aparte de que no me apetece para nada.

Además, el ego es "circunstancial" cuando ya has vivido lo suficiente, así que el siguiente "paso" suele ser algo tan sencillo como potenciar una saludable autoestima que nos permite respetar nuestros propios deseos y también los de los demás...

Y ya para finalizar a este respecto: "Una mentira es una mentira, incluso si todo el mundo la cree. La verdad es la verdad, aunque nadie la crea." David Stevens

Dejo un muy interesante articulo:

- Rebelion. "Las elites políticas y económicas de los estados de la UE defienden los mismos intereses que Alemania"

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Mar 2014)

como seguramente dijo alguien en algún momento: "Verdad solo hay una, como el Sol"

... el dorado SOL INVICTUS


Nota: No me refería a Ud Fernando ni a nadie en concreto con el comentario sobre el ego de los foreros, de hecho no lo considero anormal, bueno el de trading-metales si que parece un poco desproporcionado... jeje

por cierto, hace un tiempo que no leo nada suyo por el foro


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2014)

Esto es bastante interesante...

- Ted Butler: Suing JPMorgan and the COMEX | Gold Silver Worlds

Hola, atom ant: No me he sentido "aludido", aunque pueda haberlo parecido, pero la verdad es que hay gente muy interesante en los hilos metaleros, pero es que es "normal"... Para entender bien los MPs se requiere cierta intelectualidad y conocimientos de Historia y Economía, de manera que por aquí pocos "tontos" van a circular...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (22 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Respondere a lo que me de la gana y como me de la gana.
> Ok. estás en modo "ignorante" lo que no te gusta lo ignoras... asi te irá...
> 
> Ya dije en su dia que en lo que yo invierta no afecta a la opinion sobre el oro, es como si me preguntas por la edad o la ciudad donde vivo como si tuviera importancia al opinar.
> ...



Míralo!... el que decía que no venía a hablar de sus super himverzioneh!!!

Pues muy bien, chavalote, que te vaya bonito!

Evidentemente lo que has invertido y has ganado es obvio que son 4 duros. Si tuvieras un patrimonio de verdad no despreciarías el oro físico como valor refugio con esa inquina... :bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2014)

Hola, maragold: Por regla general, a mí me suele importar un "pimiento" en lo que invierta la gente, pero no está de más de dar una opinión "diferente" y avalada a lo largo de la Historia, de manera que así las personas pueden poseer la mayor información posible y después que hagan con su dinero lo que estimen más oportuno. Y alguno debería repasar el primer post y dónde se explica muy claramente cuál es la finalidad del hilo y que no da lugar a equivoco alguno.

Los "metaleros" -insisto en ello- no vemos en los MPs una "inversión", sino "otra" cosa y que se ha explicado hasta la saciedad, pero bueno si alguien se quiere salir del "guión" ese es su problema y no el nuestro. Está claro que un Patrimonio se construye y se mantiene en base a varios activos y no uno solo... pero claro para entender eso hay que tener "Patrimonio" y no "deuda especulativa". Se me entiende, ¿No?

Y, para terminar, dentro de una adecuada diversificación, los MPs deberían tener un determinado peso que cada cual puede asignar en función de sus perspectivas personales y también de sus posibilidades. Un Patrimonio puede ser muy grande, normalito, pequeño, pero a fin de cuentas un "Patrimonio".

Todo es muy fácil de "entender" y es tan simple como tener las "neuronas" en su sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2014)

¡Ojo! a esto y que va en la línea que comentaba hace poco nuestro amigo atom ant:

- Petrodollar Alert: Putin Prepares To Announce "Holy Grail" Gas Deal With China | Zero Hedge

Occidente haría bien en "hacérselo mirar"...


----------



## Marina (23 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Míralo!... el que decía que no venía a hablar de sus super himverzioneh!!!
> 
> Pues muy bien, chavalote, que te vaya bonito!
> 
> Evidentemente lo que has invertido y has ganado es obvio que son 4 duros. Si tuvieras un patrimonio de verdad no despreciarías el oro físico como valor refugio con esa inquina... :bla:



nunca dije que fueran superinversiones, ni tonterias parecidas, (de hecho son cosas muy simples) sois algunos los que andais preguntando una y otra vez, supongo que con el interes de despretigiar a quien no opina como vosotros.
si 4 duros es duplicar o sacar un 50% en renta fija... (con cero energia, riesgo y tiempo dedicados) ya me diras los beneficios que sacas tu.

Es un dilema NUNCABAJISTAS en el foro de burbujistas...

Y no tengo nada contra el oro como refugio, excepto que ese refugio sea de riesgo... ¿que refugio es ese?
Me siguen pareciendo argumentos de ladrilleros, el ladrillo como refugio... o como es para vivir no importa si baja... o siempre me quedara el piso... etc...

Y tenian razón el problema es que no contemplaban la perdida patrimonial que eso suponia. por lo que en vez de ser refugio era una inversion de alto riesgo, con muchas posibilidades de perder la mitad de su patrimonio.


----------



## _Mirar_ (23 Mar 2014)

Personalmente tengo ganas de que llegue el lunes a ver que sucede con los MP.
Subirán, bajaran o se quedara en plano hasta la apertura de Londres.
Tras los últimos días y la "tranquilidad" (por decir algo) de Ucrania...
Tampoco hay mas sobresaltos a la vista. De momento... (Al menos hasta la hora en que he escrito esto)


----------



## atom ant (23 Mar 2014)

Gracias por la info Fernando, desconocía el dato que en Mayo Putin va de visita a Beijing y sin embargo, volviendo a lo nuestro, Oro, Plata y gas natural bajando... El absurdo contraste me cuadra totalmente con la tonteoría del posible e inminente giro anglosajonIo.

Quizá estamos un poco inmunizados con tanta miniguerra como hemos visto por la tele pero el conflicto actual no es en un lejano país árabe ni en una república bananera. Este mismo año se van a marcar las tendencias del nuevo mundo.

la Gran Batalla del Planeta se define ante nuestros ojos:

_" – Según fuentes consultadas por el diario The Wall Street Journal, fuentes cercanas al Bundesbank han confirmado que los Bancos Centrales europeos están negociando acabar con el pacto que firmaron en 1999 por el que ponían un límite máximo de venta de reservas oficiales de oro. El acuerdo, integrado por los Bancos Centrales de los 15 Estados miembros de la Unión Europea de principios de siglo y firmado en Washington el 26 de septiembre de 1999 bajo el nombre Central Bank Gold Agreement, establecía un límite en la venta de 400 toneladas de oro al año en un plazo de cinco años." _Fuente:OroyFinanzas.com 20/03

Momento histórico Sres,


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

# _Mirar_: Bueno, en mí modesta opinión, es indiferente lo que pueda suceder el lunes en torno a los MPs, aparte de que es irrelevante para los que ya los tenemos como REFUGIO y a alguno con mente "infantil" habría que explicarle "El cuento de los tres cerditos": - Cuento de los tres cerditos

Respecto a la evolución a corto en los MPs, los expertos que se dedican a ellos esperan que sigan corrigiendo, aunque no mucho más. Esa opinión es también la mía, al menos de momento.

Y no te pienses, pero el tema del enfrentamiento entre las grandes potencias y sus "títeres", especialmente Europa Occidental y la OTAN, no ha acabado ni mucho menos y siguen habiendo fuertes movimientos, pero que no llegan a la gente porque ahora es mejor hablar del duelo Real Madrid vs Barça que de otras cosas más serias e importantes. Por ejemplo, ya ves el alcance de esta información:

- https://lahoradedespertar.wordpress.com/category/china-2/

# atom ant: Lo que indicas no sé cómo interpretarlo, por cuanto no parece que los Bancos Centrales occidentales estén vendiendo y no sé qué sentido puede tener hacer lo contrario que sus digamos "oponentes", es decir los Bancos Centrales orientales y emergentes. Quizás, haya que compensar la falta de "físico" y adelantarse a los problemas que pudieran venir del Comex si éste no pudiera hacer frente a sus "compromisos". Habrá que estar atentos a esto y es que no lo veo muy claro...

Sí, atom ant, habrá que estar atentos -y cada vez más- a los elementos geopolíticos que se vayan sucediendo y que, indudablemente, van a marcar la evolución futura de los precios de los MPs, especialmente del Oro.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Mar 2014)

Hola Fernando, la noticia la relaciono como una "reserva" de emergencia para el Comex ... se me ocurre que con una simple foto de Putin y el líder chino de turno agarrando ambos un lingote de Oro lo hunden, necesitan pulmón.

Saludos


----------



## maragold (23 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> en este hilo como en la mayoria de los que ojeé del oro apenas se sabe ni lo que es una inversión ni lo que es invertir en oro ni la historia ni los valores del oro, ni la renta fija, variable, etc...
> (y a mi no me parece mal invertir en oro, igual que no me parece mal invertir en bolsa. depende del momento y como y de los conocimientos y expectativas que se tengan)
> 
> ya te aseguro que yo leí mas y conozco mas sobre invertir en oro que la mayoria de los hespertos que escriben aquí.
> ...





Marina dijo:


> Respondere a lo que me de la gana y como me de la gana.
> Ok. estás en modo "ignorante" lo que no te gusta lo ignoras... asi te irá...
> 
> Ya dije en su dia que en lo que yo invierta no afecta a la opinion sobre el oro, es como si me preguntas por la edad o la ciudad donde vivo como si tuviera importancia al opinar.
> ...



Tiene webs que un tío que invierte en deuda pública (la mayor burbuja de la historia) nos acuse de ladrilleros. Lo que hay que oir... :bla:

La gráfica del oro-papel de los últimos 10 años ha permitido ganar mucho dinero al que haya especulado apropiadamente con él...







El valor del oro físico como refugio ya paso de explicártelo por enésima vez. No entiendes nada, así que sigue con tu deuda pública, con tus depósitos al 1% y con tu renta variable... sin paracaídas!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

Hace días ya me llego una información en este sentido, pero la fuente no era lo suficientemente "fiable" como para editarla, pero la que coloco a continuación ya es otra cosa. Evidentemente, si esto es así, la "desaparición" del avión malasio toma otra "dimensión"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad...-hereda-patente-semiconductores-avion-malasio


----------



## Marina (23 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Tiene webs que un tío que invierte en deuda pública (la mayor burbuja de la historia) nos acuse de ladrilleros. Lo que hay que oir... :bla:
> 
> La gráfica del oro-papel de los últimos 10 años ha permitido ganar mucho dinero al que haya especulado apropiadamente con él...
> 
> El valor del oro físico como refugio ya paso de explicártelo por enésima vez. No entiendes nada, así que sigue con tu deuda pública, con tus depósitos al 1% y con tu renta variable... sin paracaídas!



Palabreria y desinformacion. 
En los ultimos 10 años se ha podido ganar mucho dinero especulando con muchas cosas. (dependiendo del riesgo) ¡¡ah que con el oro se puede ganar mucho y sin riesgo!! habeis descubierto la cuadratura del circulo...

Veo que solo muestras el trozo de la grafica que te interesa... (como siempre cerrando los ojos a lo que no os gusta)

mira esta y háblame de rentabilidad del oro...






Y no se que hay contra la renta fija comprada en el momento adecuado, igual que la bolsa o el oro. 
(el problema lo teneis quienes creeis que la renta fija no tiene riesgos, o que la da igual comprar oro burbujeado "porque siempre os quedará el oro, aunque valga la mitad, ¡¡como los ladrilleros!! jejeje, )


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

¿Cuál es el colmo del caballo?

Tener silla y no poder sentarse...


----------



## maragold (23 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Palabreria y desinformacion.
> En los ultimos 10 años se ha podido ganar mucho dinero especulando con muchas cosas. (dependiendo del riesgo) ¡¡ah que con el oro se puede ganar mucho y sin riesgo!! habeis descubierto la cuadratura del circulo...
> 
> Veo que solo muestras el trozo de la grafica que te interesa... (como siempre cerrando los ojos a lo que no os gusta)
> ...



El oro físico es una protección. El seguro por excelencia.
Y la gráfica que tú aportas lo explica claramente (y eso que está en U$D)... a que no tienes narices de poner la misma gráfica oro-pesetas?!?!

Está claro que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver...


----------



## Marina (23 Mar 2014)

lo que muestra la grafica es 
1- que esta en una burbuja, 
2- que no ofrece rentabilidad si durante 30 años bajaba y bajaba (y sin dividendos ni intereses ni alquileres)
3- que sube y baja como todo pero no da dividendos.
4- comparalo con cualquier grafica de la bolsa (y ademas debes sumar los dividendos)
5- Comparalo con la renta fija y veras la ridicula rentabilidad INCLUSO AHORA QUE ESTA BURBUJEADO
6- no es ningun SEGURO si durante 30 años baja y baja y no bate NI la inflacion.
7- es un activo más que sube y baja (pero que no da dividendos ni rentas ni intereses)
*8- yo no digo que sea malo comprar oro, ¿PERO EN PLENA BURBUJA? es como comprar ladrillos en 2007*


----------



## maragold (23 Mar 2014)

1) El oro físico no está en ninguna burbuja.
2) Qué obsesión con el ladrillo. A parte de no tener oro físico, tampoco tienes casa? Tranquilo, siempre la podrás heredar... ::
3) Qué manía con comparar el oro con las empresas. Evidentemente la mejor manera de ganar dinero es con una empresa. Fíjate que algunos hasta tenemos una.
4) Oro físico = seguro contra trampas financieras. Te enteras?
5) Pon el gráfico oro-pesetas. Ya veo que no te atreves.
6) La lección es gratis. De nada.


----------



## Marina (23 Mar 2014)

lo de siempre, yo te doy argumentos y tu me sales con un
1 * "porque que yo lo valgo"*
2- * "porque que yo lo valgo"*
3- * "porque que yo lo valgo"*

Y fijate que acepto que me puedo equivocar, igual que con el ladrillo en 2006, o las punto.com en 2.000 (pero sinceramente ante las evidencias prefiero otras alternativas)


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

No te "esfuerces", maragold, y es que no merece la pena... Para algún "espabilado" dejo este enlace y donde se explica lo que es una burbuja especulativa y DE NADA...

- Definici?n de Burbuja especulativa. Diccionario Econ?mico - Expansion.com

Y ¡coño! no observo "colas" en las tiendas donde se venden MPs de inversión. ¡Qué raro! Algo no debe "cuadrar"...

Como dijo el bueno de Benjamín Franklin: "Si no puedes pagar por una cosa, no la compres. Si no te pueden pagar por algo, no vendas." Esto sería lo equivalente a "racionalidad" aplicada a un mundo financiero "normal". Pero es que no sé dónde reside el "problema": si me sale de los HUEVOS comprar MPs es mí dinero y hago lo que creo correcto, por tanto la opinión contraria de los demás como que me la SOPLA...

Por cierto, en Argentina, Venezuela, India, Indonesia, etc., etc. deben estar bastante contentos aquellos que confiaron su dinero a los MPs y no a los Bonos y Bolsas... Claro que ellos tienen ciertas "tradiciones" que por Occidente se han perdido.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (23 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> 1) El oro físico no está en ninguna burbuja.
> 2) Qué obsesión con el ladrillo. A parte de no tener oro físico, tampoco tienes casa? Tranquilo, siempre la podrás heredar... ::
> 3) Qué manía con comparar el oro con las empresas. Evidentemente la mejor manera de ganar dinero es con una empresa. Fíjate que algunos hasta tenemos una.
> 4) Oro físico = seguro contra trampas financieras. Te enteras?
> ...





Marina dijo:


> lo de siempre, yo te doy argumentos y tu me sales con un
> 1 * "porque que yo lo valgo"*
> 2- * "porque que yo lo valgo"*
> 3- * "porque que yo lo valgo"*
> ...



Mientes. Y cuando pregunto por el gráfico oro-pesetas te vas por los cerros de Úbeda.
Qué pinta un gráfico de U$D en un foro en el que el 99% somos, para bien o para mal, españoles... y por lo tanto lo poco o mucho que generamos en el siglo XX fué en pesetas.
O es que acaso eres un adolescente y no sabes ni de lo que te estoy hablando?

*Oro= seguro.
Oro= seguro.
Oro= seguro.*


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

Hola, maragold: Si no hay ningún problema en tratar el tema del Oro expresado en USD. Las matemáticas de "primaria" ya nos sirven... 

La pregunta sería cuál es el valor "real" del papel moneda, es decir ¿cuánto vale realmente el Dólar? Primero debemos saber el valor de un Dólar expresado en Oro en 1971. Una Onza troy pesa 31,10 gramos. Por tanto, sabemos que un gramo de Oro de 1971 valía $1,12 y a cierre del mercado el pasado viernes el Oro cotizaba a $1336, así que: $1336:31,10=$42,95...

¡Hostia! parece que a sido el USD quien ha sufrido una fortísima devaluación... Vamos que la "comparativa" con el Oro no se sostiene de ninguna de las maneras, pero ¡ojo! que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2014)

Rescato este articulo y que es bastante reciente en el tiempo, aunque los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos pueden haber variado el "guión" original...

- Ernesto Flores Vizcarra: Devaluación del Dólar Americano (USD)


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Bueno, me he puesto a indagar para "reafirmar" mis suposiciones sobre la devaluación del USD respecto al Oro y parece que no ando nada equivocado. He comprobado lo siguiente:

- En el Año 1910 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 40 Onzas.

- En el Año 1971 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 28 Onzas.

- En el Año 1999 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 4 Onzas.

- En el Año 2002 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 3 Onzas.

- En el Año 2010 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 0,88 Onzas.

En definitiva lo que se observa es que el Oro ha mantenido/incrementado su poder adquisitivo mientras el "papel moneda", en este caso el USD, se ha devaluado fuertemente. Eso no quita para que el "papel" respaldado por el USD tenga el mismo "valor" que éste y aquí que cada cual le asigne el que desee...


----------



## _Mirar_ (24 Mar 2014)

Gracias * fernandojcg *
Un poco mas de cultura a la buchaca.
Creía que la "discusion" entre *maragold* y *Marina* no iba a llegar a ningún lugar. (Parece que me equivoque).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Hola, _Mirar_: Gracias por tu comentario, pero la verdad es que "manipular" los datos es algo que se les da muy bien a algunos "elementos". No es de extraña la actitud de maragold porque él al igual que otros ya andamos un poco hartos del "benefactor" de turno... Y es que no quiere entender que por aquí hay gente que tiene MPs, de la misma manera que puede tener lo que le dé la gana y te aseguro que, por regla general, un "metalero" suele tener "papel dinero" y si desconfía del mismo, será por algo... ¿No? Además, el que más y el que menos ya anda "diversificado", así que no hace falta que vengan a descubrirnos el "aceite"...

De los últimos datos aportados se deducen básicamente dos cosas:

1ª) Del 1910 al 1971, es decir en unos 61 años, el Oro apenas muestra una variación importante, ya que de $25 a $35 van exclusivamente $10 y aún así siempre tuvo la gran capacidad de superar a cualquier activo y más como "refugio" durante las grandes Crisis económicas y las dos Guerras Mundiales que existieron durante dicho período de tiempo.

2ª) Es a partir de la abolición del Patrón Oro por parte de la Administración Nixon, en 1971, cuando el Oro comienza su escalada paralela a la deuda estadounidense. Por consiguente, hace ya bastantes décadas que el dinero se está "refugiando" en el Oro y también en otros MPs.

Y -ojo- que si tuvieramos que actualizar la inflación "real" de los Estados Unidos es que el precio de la Onza de Oro debería ser otro y que ahora paso de calcular, pero que te sorprendería a ti y a muchos...

Para que se entienda mejor esto último que comento, te dejo un enlace que aunque tiene algo de tiempo es perfectamente válido para ver cómo se ha manipulado la inflación en los Estados Unidos y ya de paso en la mayor parte de los países "desarrollados".

- CONSUMIDOR USA DEFRAUDA A BEN, NO ASÍ AL SP500, AÚN | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Por cierto, habrás visto que acerté en mi comentario sobre lo que podía pasar respecto a los MPs en la sesión de hoy y donde ahora están cayendo.

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (24 Mar 2014)

Hola *fernandojcg* :Aplauso:
No había mirado la cotización de los MP´s (tengo prohibido el móvil en el :... :fiufiu:
Luego leo el articulo :baba:, en estos momentos no soy persona... :´(, estoy en reserva :abajo:
En un ratillo como nuevo... 

P.D: Seguro que alguna pregunta me surgirá (mejor dicho, NOS SURGIRA. Incluyo a muchos que no se deciden a escribir pero que seguro os leen desde hace tiempo) y nos aprovechamos de tus conocimientos...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Hola, _Mirar_: Je,je,je... Ya te "entiendo"... Tampoco la caída en los MPs es muy relevante: hace pocos minutos el Oro a $1328,80 y la Plata a $20,218.

La verdad es que sé que la gente entra a este hilo, pero somos pocos los que participamos, es decir escribiendo, pero también hay que entender la disponibilidad que cada cual pueda tener de su tiempo. 

Aprovecho la ocasión para dejar una curiosa información que me acaba de llegar y que seguro será del interés de la mayoría, pero en especial del conforero atom ant.

- EL JUEGO DE CARTAS ILLUMINATI DE LOS AÑOS 90 | DESPERTARES - La revolución pacífica

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Mar 2014)

buenos días,
jejej, gracias ... me la pido


----------



## Marina (24 Mar 2014)

Jojojojo que ignorante!!!

¡¡¡¡QUE IGNORANTE¡¡¡¡¡
¿Y tú eres uno de los eXpertos que hablar de este tema?

YA ENTIENDO PQ, OS CREEIS ILUMINADOS.

OS DEBERIA HACER REFLEXIONAR Q EL RESTO SEA TAN TONTO. gente con millones y no habían llegado a esa conclusion.

Lo peor es que el resto que te votan o son tan ignorantes como tú o son unos sinvergüenzas

Eso que has hecho es como si me comparas el salario de 1900 con el valor del oro actual.

Los salarios han ido subiendo y el dinero ha ido dando rentabilidad.

La comparativa la tienes que hacer con los salarios actuales. O con una vivienda comprada en 1900 y que ha estado alquilada. O con la bolsa sumando los dividendos. O con el dinero actual que es el mismo que en 1900 mas los intereses del bono a 10 años durante 100 años REINVIRTIENDO los intereses EN BONOS.

Pero esos cálculos ya los puse en varios hilos y ahora me vienes con esto.

ME AVERGÜENZA QUE EL HEGPERTO DEL HORO HAYA HECHO ESE CALCULO.

AHora si que no me extraña nada de nada de los ignoinersores del horo.
fernandojcg te has pasado de rosca





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Si no hay ningún problema en tratar el tema del Oro expresado en USD. Las matemáticas de "primaria" ya nos sirven...
> 
> La pregunta sería cuál es el valor "real" del papel moneda, es decir ¿cuánto vale realmente el Dólar? Primero debemos saber el valor de un Dólar expresado en Oro en 1971. Una Onza troy pesa 31,10 gramos. Por tanto, sabemos que un gramo de Oro de 1971 valía $1,12 y a cierre del mercado el pasado viernes el Oro cotizaba a $1336, así que: $1336:31,10=$42,95...
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 09:14 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, me he puesto a indagar para "reafirmar" mis suposiciones sobre la devaluación del USD respecto al Oro y parece que no ando nada equivocado. He comprobado lo siguiente:
> 
> - En el Año 1910 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 40 Onzas.
> 
> ...



Jojojo que bueno

(Disculpar que no ponga enlaces a esos cálculos bien hechos estoy con el movil)


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... pero que mediocre eres, por eso eres ¡LA COSA! No mereces que pierda ni un minuto contigo, pero mira te voy a dedicar esto y entonces sabrás lo que ES "marina" en este hilo:

Un día Dios estaba creando el mundo y le estaba poniendo el nombre a los animales:

- Tú te llamarás gallina.

- Tú te llamarás caballo.

- Tú te llamarás burro.

Y siguio poniéndoles sus nombres y después el burro pregunta:

- ¿Cómo me llamaba yo?

Y Dios contesta:

- Burro.

Después de 3 minutos más tarde, el burro pregunta:

- ¿Cómo me llamaba yo?

- Burro.

Y hasta cinco veces más le vuelve a preguntar:

- ¿Cómo me llamaba yo?

Y Dios le responde:

- Burro idiota.

Y el burro dice:

Yo me estaba aprendiendo el nombre y usted ahora me dice el apellido.

Nada, "figura", sigue PASTANDO...


----------



## Marina (24 Mar 2014)

Si si
Te queda insultar (el chiste se te aplica muy bien)

Los argumentos ya los hemos visto

Lo que me extraña es q sigas aquí. Cualquiera se iría avergonzado

Egperto


----------



## atom ant (24 Mar 2014)

Marina, le han dicho mil veces que no buscan una rentabilidad sino la seguridad ante una falta de fe en el sistema pero los llevas poco a poco hasta el terreno de la rentabilidad donde soltar el hachazo, hay que reconocer que te lo tienes muy estudiado y lo repites una y otra vez., eres un troll, y acabas de ser muy borde muy maleducado con F.

Además, si es que considerando algo tan importante como es el riesgo nulo que supone el físico, salvo que se haya comprado recientemente me parece una rentabilidad estupenda

Saludos


----------



## _Mirar_ (24 Mar 2014)

Hola. Un par de frases de reflexión... pilares en mi vida...
"La paciencia es la madre de la virtud"
"Pisame cuanto quieras, pero cuando me levante, sal corriendo"

Voy a dar mi opinión de "novato" aunque me vengan ostis por ambos lados.


Bonos--> Rentabilidad, siii. Puedes ver/tocar tu dinero? Cuanta de esa rentabilidad te sisa tu gobierno? Y si ese mismo gobierno dice que se realiza una quita del % a todos sus ciudadanos? Donde esta ese dinero que te ha costado ganar?
Puede que suceda o no...
Si necesitas por una urgencia ese capital? Lo tienes disponible? Puedes disponer de ello? En cuanto tiempo o cuando?

Oro--> Es tuyo, nadie te quita nada (oro de inversión, exento de impuestos (IVA)). No pagas impuestos y disponibilidad de tu capital en cualquier momento. Nadie vigila lo que tienes. En tu caja/banco y hacienda saben mejor que tu lo que tienes. Y lo puede ver cualquiera (ley de protección de datos... mejor no hablar...)
Que la cotización esta baja o alta... Es como llenar el depósito de tu vehículo. Una lotería, hoy sube y mañana baja... Como dicen es para una emergencia donde el papel moneda, o no existe o ha perdido su valor.

Repito, opinión personal y de novato...
Un saludo.

Por favor, tolerancia, respeto, educación y modales (que suficiente se pierden y faltan en la calle en el día a dia.).


----------



## atom ant (24 Mar 2014)

la cuestión es de confianza, 

Todos pensamos que somos muy listos y seremos capaces de saltar antes de que nos atrape un "Gran Reajuste" del sistema monetario, pero saltar... ¿dónde?

Opción A: puedes comprar un bono a 10 años USA, crédito AAA, de momento

Opción B: puedes comprar algo con el mismo AAA pero incuestionable e irrevisable que viene a ser el Au-79 por definición....
chis pom

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 12:14 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> ... el Au-79 por definición....
> chis pom



jejej lamentable pareado,
,

que aburrimiento de mañana,
Oro 1323, plata 20,17


----------



## atom ant (24 Mar 2014)

ahí tenemos el zarpazo de las 13:30


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Bueno, amigos, para aquellos que lleváis poco tiempo por los hilos metaleros, quizás, no conozcáis al personaje de marras y sus "maneras", aparte de manipular y argumentar de
acuerdo a sus "conceptos" y a su nula formación en materia económica. Lo mejor es pasar de él... 

Aclarar eso SI que en Estados Unidos, y en buena parte del mundo, hay bastantes economistas que estiman que el Dolár ha pérdido desde 1971 un valor "real" de aproximadamente un 98%. Si no entendemos los efectos de una devaluación "real", aparte de los derivados de la Inflación también "real", pues sabemos de Economía lo mismo que un pez en su "pecera"...

Por cierto, el valor en libros del Oro del Tesoro americano está valorado todavía en los $42,22 la Onza y que se estableció en Agosto de 1973... Creo que éste dato ya es suficientemente "explicativo" por sí mismo.

_Mirar_: Si el Oro cotiza al precio actual es por algo tan simple como comparar los $35 de 1971 con la deuda americana de esa fecha. A partir de ahí, ésta aumenta sin cesar y para "paliarla" se usa la impresora para crear una ingente cantidad de dinero sin respaldo alguno y eso -y no otra cosa- es la que propicia la tendencia alcista del Oro y que es un simple reflejo de la confianza que genera un activo (moneda) que ha mantenido su valor a través del tiempo. Es muy sencillo de "entender"...

Además, aquí -y yo el primero- nadie ha dicho que no haya que tener otros activos, ya sean bonos, acciones, etc., pero la viabilidad futura de los mismos es más una cuestión de "FE" y aquí -con su dinero- cada cual puede y debe hacer lo que estime más oportuno. Ahora bien, dentro del concepto metalero de "valor", siempre se tenderá más hacia bienes tangibles, ya sea un piso respecto a una "cueva" o unas monedas/lingotes de MPs vs "papel moneda", etc. Y es que cada cual hace con su vida, y sobre todo la financiera, lo que piensa que es mejor y tiene toda su "lógica". A mí, desde luego, me ha ido bien en este aspecto y dados los tiempos que corremos, pues parece que no lo he hecho nada "mal"...

Por otro lado, hay múltiples variantes que siempre hay que contemplar -y más ahora- y son posibles devaluaciones (una salida o "destrucción" del Euro qué sería...), corralitos, hiperinflacciones, confiscaciones, derrumbes de carácter financiero, económico, bélico, etc., etc. Tenemos muchos ejemplos históricos de ello y ahí es donde entra lo que algunos vemos en los MPs como "seguro", "refugio", etc.

Resumiendo, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que crea mejor y que para eso es suyo. Además, estamos tratando de un activo al que hoy día la gente -sobre todo en nuestro país- no tiene acceso por dos cuestiones principales: 1ª) no tiene dinero y 2ª) no hay "cultura" al respecto. Por tanto, tanta inquina contra el Oro debe obedecer a ciertos "trastornos" personales...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Mar 2014)

Y mientras tanto los metales batallando con los soportes del 1310 y 20 respectivamente. 

Un poco de música...
Fibonacci-Clapton

... sublime


----------



## sierramadre (24 Mar 2014)

Yo he tenido coche y moto, atico y chalet, niño y niña, mujer rubia y mujer morena, he sido asalariado, empresario y funcionario, el que quiera entender que entienda.

Un saludo y al que se arrepienta de los mp que me mande un mp que le compro a spot hasta las capsulas de plastico.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Mar 2014)

Si con lo que "sabemos" ahora,volvieramos al pasado,yo tengo muy claro que tendría más oro y menos "cosas inútiles"...


----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Mar 2014)

Yo no digo nada que la imagen habla por si solo y se ve contra quien se juegan los cuartos los MP´s







Los Bullion Banks tienen la situación bajo control, dice Unai Gaztelumendi. Aun nos queda partida para los que apostamos por el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: Sí, queda mucho partido aún, pero no menos cierto es que también queda menos "tiempo" y éste es el que queda para que finalice. ¿Cuánto? Vete a saber, pero mirando de "reojo" a la situación geopolítica mundial, pues no parece que quede mucho. A no ser que encuentren una "fórmula" para reconducir la situación y eso nos lleva a un nuevo sistema monetario internacional y donde el Dólar debería de perder su privilegio de divisa de reserva mundial. Claro que llevar a cabo ello sin efectuar una fuerte devaluación mundial, pues es harto complicado, aparte de que tengo serias dudas de su "aceptación" por los poderes de "referencia", es decir al Sionismo político-económico-financiero (los famosos anglosajonIos de atom ant).

Ahora mismo, tal y como están las cosas, lo mejor para el que quiera y pueda es tener algo o mucho de MPs, y que están muy "baratos" si efectuamos una comparación "fundamental" con otros activos propios de los "vendedores de humo", es decir lo que tiene valor "real" y contrastado durante milenios y lo que tiene un valor "supuesto" y fundamentado en la "FE"...

Además, este es un hilo de "metaleros", que seguro también tienen otros activos -y nada contra ellos...-, pero vamos que por aquí andamos todos más o menos "convencidos". Y los que vengan a informarse pues pueden leer, ver las argumentaciones, las informaciones aportadas y decidir si los MPs pueden o no formar parte de su Patrimonio. Aquí, nadie va a decirles que compren, pero sí algunos lo hacemos a título personal, pues estamos en nuestro perfecto derecho y también si queremos "explicarlo". Y -¡ojo!- esto lo dice alguien que siempre ha comprado MPs -porque puedo- y nunca, afortunadamente, ha vendido... Aunque tampoco soy contrario a ello, pues la gente tiene derecho a comerciar legalmente con aquello que estime más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## UnaiGaz (24 Mar 2014)

Los Bullion Banks tienen la situación bajo control, dice Unai Gaztelumendi. Aun nos queda partida para los que apostamos por el oro.[/QUOTE]

Hola Nijas

Los BB tienen la situación bajo control en el Comex y para las próximas entregas. En la LBMA sospecho que tienen más problemas. Sigo creyendo que es aquí donde se verán las 1ra grietas. El Comex cada vez tendrá menos relevancia como mecanismo determinador del precio. Al final será un casino sin relación con el físico, donde se pelearán HFT vs HFT. Solo máquinas.

Respecto a la partida que queda, aquel que se sienta tan capaz como para en el último momento cambiar de un activo a otro y aprovechar todas las subidas, está jugando con fuego. Está jugando a constructor/promotor en el 2006 en España. 

El timing es lo menos importante, lo que importa es que las condiciones están ahí. Solo falta el/los eventos que lo precipiten.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 20:01 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> Yo he tenido coche y moto, atico y chalet, niño y niña, mujer rubia y mujer morena, he sido asalariado, empresario y funcionario, el que quiera entender que entienda.
> 
> Un saludo y al que se arrepienta de los mp que me mande un mp que le compro a spot hasta las capsulas de plastico.




Sierramadre, pareces Jim Sinclair a finales de los 70. Hizo un anuncio parecido. Y ya sabemos cómo acabo...


----------



## Marina (24 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, me he puesto a indagar para "reafirmar" mis suposiciones sobre la devaluación del USD respecto al Oro y parece que no ando nada equivocado. He comprobado lo siguiente:
> 
> - En el Año 1910 con $1000 se podían adquirir aproximadamente unas 40 Onzas.
> 
> ...



Si me permitís solo respondere al Egperto del oro, que si hay una inflacion del 5% el dinero pierde un 5% de su valor, 
-si el oro sube un 5% mantiene su valor
-y el bono te da un 15% tienes un beneficio del 10% (no solo mantienes sino que ganas mucho mas que la inflacion)

Y eso es lo que ha pasado siempre, las grandes fortunas se han dedicado durante decadas a vivir de las rentas (inmobiliarias o del dinero). excepto durante unos pocos años atrás en que en españa tuvimos intereses reales negativos (que no el euro).

Hay que ser unos tontos muy tontos (pero muy muy tontos) si pensais que los compradores de bonos (incluso los fondos de pensiones etc, ) que gestionan millones de millones de dolares, no llegaron a la misma conclusion que los 4 ILUMINADOS DEL FORO (contratan economistas que no deben haber estudiado economía) de que lo unico que es seguro y supera la inflación es el oro. Son tan tontos que compran bonos al 15% cuando hay una inflación del 5%. 

Hay que ser muy inocente o muy tonto para creer las simplezas que se dicen en este hilo. Los ILUMINADOS que han descubierto lo que a los economistas y gestores les es imposible comprender....

pero solo hay que leer lo que dice el egperto para comprender los ridiculos argumentos.


----------



## maragold (24 Mar 2014)

La verdad es que da vergüenza ajena leer el post de un zoquete justo debajo del post de un maestro.

:S


----------



## Marina (24 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> La verdad es que da vergüenza ajena leer el post de un zoquete justo debajo del post de un maestro.
> 
> :S




cierto, un maestro de zoquetes, 
(te doy la oportunidad de que aprendas algo y tu :::: )

una maestro que no sabe lo que es la inflacion, ni los rendimientos, ni actulizar rentas o vales....
el Midas de los zoquetes...


----------



## trasgukoke (24 Mar 2014)

Buenas. ..

ni caso a los valientes a través de la red.... 



Hoy le han dado un viajecillo al oro...
a ver como nos despertamos mañana. ..

un saludo


----------



## Aro (25 Mar 2014)

China sigue cayendo. Será China quién precipite el desenlace? No sé si será bueno para el oro, o malo, o muy bueno (no me quiero ni imaginar un pánico bancario en China):

“The HSBC Flash China Manufacturing PMI reading for March suggests that China’s growth momentum

continued to slow down. Weakness is broadly-based with domestic demand softening further. We expect Beijing to launch a series of policy measures to stabilize growth. Likely options include lowering entry barriers for private investment, targeted spending on subways, aircleaning and public housing, and guiding lending rates lower.”


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Bueno, dicen que "donde no hay mata no hay patata" y es verdad leyendo a LA COSA, así que lo mejor es pasar de él... Desde luego, debería mejorar sus "maneras" y sobre todo tener un mayor conocimiento económico-financiero y es que, la verdad, son malos tiempos para los CM... ¡Mala suerte! Aunque no creo que vengan tiempos mejores para ellos.

A veces hay que saber qué significa el "poder adquisitivo", su cálculo en el tiempo, la Inflación real, las Devaluaciones reales, etc., etc. Harto complicado si la fuente de "energía" se obtiene a través de la ALFALFA...

Dejo un enlace americano que reafirma todo lo que he apuntado y que ahora discuta con el Diablo porque yo tiro de la cadena del WC y envío a LA COSA al lugar que le corresponde...

- Fundamental Insights and Ideas: US dollar purchasing power in the 20th century.


----------



## Marina (25 Mar 2014)




----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Volviendo a la "rutina" habitual, os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y es una interesante entrevista realizada a Jim Rickards...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: JIM RICKARDS: CHINA IS IMPORTING GOLD SECRETLY USING MILITARY CHANNELS (EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW!)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Hola, mabv1976: Que bueno saber de ti y, ciertamente, en muchas ocasiones me he preguntado acerca de ti y de otros excelentes conforeros que aportabáis mucho. Al menos, parece que te ha ido y te está yendo bien, lo que no dejan de ser buenas noticias y más cómo anda el "percal"...

Sobre lo que comentas, pues prefiero no "entrar" ya que he tirado de la "cadena", por tanto ya es "pasado"... Uno de mis autores favoritos es Francisco de Quevedo y que de manera magistral ya dijo: "El que quiere en esta vida todas las cosas a su gusto, tendrá muchos disgustos en la vida." y esto, amigo mío, "rima" con la Intolerancia...

Saludos y espero poder leerte en cuanto puedas y te apetezca.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Ahí os dejo un par de articulos: uno sobre nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs y otro sobre el Paladio y sobre cuyo potencial ya he "alertado" en distintas ocasiones.

- Goldman Doubles Down Its Hate On The Best Performing Asset Of 2014: Gold | Zero Hedge

- Guess Which Precious Metal Is Controlled By The Russians | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 07:30 ----------

Bien, para "distraerme" un poco, me he puesto a introducir en una calculadora virtual una serie de datos correctos referidos a los EE.UU. y el resultado que me ha dado es el siguiente:

- Una "canasta" de bienes y servicios por la que se pagó un importe de $1.000 en 1.971 hubiera tenido un coste de 5.554,05 en 2011.

- Los años transcurridos son 40.

- El % de Cambio Acumulado en el Período: $4.554,05

- El % Anual Promedio de Pérdida de Valor Adquisitivo (Inflación): 4,38%

No sé, pero no "cuadra", ¿o SI? Parece ser que en 2.011 no se podían comprar 28 Onzas de Oro... ¿Por qué? Pues a lo mejor las "frías" matemáticas ponen en su "lugar" las cosas...


----------



## taurus (25 Mar 2014)

Yo creo, que la prueba de que en tiempos de los romanos, una buena túnica costaba la misma moneda de oro que hoy en dia cuesta un buen traje, lo dice todo:seguridad.


----------



## Marina (25 Mar 2014)

taurus dijo:


> Yo creo, que la prueba de que en tiempos de los romanos, una buena túnica costaba la misma moneda de oro que hoy en dia cuesta un buen traje, lo dice todo:seguridad.



OS cubrís de gloria con estos argumentos...

Mezcláis churras con merinas

y con una moneda de bronce romana hoy comprarias muchos trajes.

No entendéis las cosas monetarias mas simples


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2014)

UnaiGaz dijo:


> Hola Nijas
> 
> Los BB tienen la situación bajo control en el Comex y para las próximas entregas. *En la LBMA sospecho que tienen más problemas*. Sigo creyendo que es aquí donde se verán las 1ra grietas. El Comex cada vez tendrá menos relevancia como mecanismo determinador del precio. Al final será un casino sin relación con el físico, donde se pelearán HFT vs HFT. Solo máquinas.
> 
> ...



Lo subo, porque con el troll y los que entramos al trapo (mea culpa), se nos pierden las intervenciones de los maestros.


----------



## atom ant (25 Mar 2014)

Desbarras Marina,


----------



## trasgukoke (25 Mar 2014)

Creo que en algun hilo de criptomonedas. .. estan buscandote....
para que les ilumines con tu sabiduria....no pierdas el tiempo con tercos como nosotros...
un saludo..


----------



## atom ant (25 Mar 2014)

UnaiGaz dijo:


> Hola Nijas
> 
> Los BB tienen la situación bajo control en el Comex y para las próximas entregas. En la LBMA sospecho que tienen más problemas. Sigo creyendo que es aquí donde se verán las 1ra grietas. El Comex cada vez tendrá menos relevancia como mecanismo determinador del precio. Al final será un casino sin relación con el físico, donde se pelearán HFT vs HFT. Solo máquinas.
> 
> ...





Supongo que la alta frecuencia magnifica los movimientos y las reacciones al igual que harían los trader intradía con sus "sistemas", algoritmos a fin de cuentas

Desde mi ignorancia lo cierto es que no me causan demasiado temor los robots de alta frecuencia ya que creo, quiero creer que viven en otro nivel "fractal" al nuestro.

un universo infinitesimal y cuántico... habitado por pequeños seres todavía más diminutos :: jejej

Saludos


----------



## sierramadre (25 Mar 2014)

UnaiGaz dijo:


> Los Bullion Banks tienen la situación bajo control, dice Unai Gaztelumendi. Aun nos queda partida para los que apostamos por el oro.



Hola Nijas

Los BB tienen la situación bajo control en el Comex y para las próximas entregas. En la LBMA sospecho que tienen más problemas. Sigo creyendo que es aquí donde se verán las 1ra grietas. El Comex cada vez tendrá menos relevancia como mecanismo determinador del precio. Al final será un casino sin relación con el físico, donde se pelearán HFT vs HFT. Solo máquinas.

Respecto a la partida que queda, aquel que se sienta tan capaz como para en el último momento cambiar de un activo a otro y aprovechar todas las subidas, está jugando con fuego. Está jugando a constructor/promotor en el 2006 en España. 

El timing es lo menos importante, lo que importa es que las condiciones están ahí. Solo falta el/los eventos que lo precipiten.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 20:01 ----------




Sierramadre, pareces Jim Sinclair a finales de los 70. Hizo un anuncio parecido. Y ya sabemos cómo acabo...[/QUOTE]

Que sepas que te sigo, jeje, y por alusiones te contesto que soy el primero que piensa que existe un 80% de posibilidades de no haber visto el suelo en la cotizacion pero como esto me lo planteo mas como herencia para mi prole que como negocio a corto plazo pues me resulta comodo empezando a entrar en estos niveles de precio aunque cayera un 50% desde estos precios y teniendo en cuenta quesalvo acontecimientos explosivos el suelo seria prolongado en el tiempo el precio medio de adquisicion seria tan cercano al suelo y tan lejano al techo que seria superior mi placer de posesion que mi sufrimiento por perdida.

Resumiendo, que si tienes unos ladrillos, unas acciones y un cash de emergencia no veo mala opcion empezar a comprar moneditas de brillos variados aunque puedan bajar o quedarse estancados sus precios 40 años.

Ante el riesgo de bajar un 50% desde niveles actuales tenemos la posibilidad aunque sea menor de que se revaloricen por 10.

Es solo mi opinion como principiante en mp y no estoy hablando de comprar miles de euros semanales.

Un saludo para todos, tengan la opinion que tengan.


----------



## taurus (25 Mar 2014)

Marina,Marina,¿y que me dices del valor de una moneda de 25 pesetas de Alfonso XII?¿Tiene el mismo valor que su equivalente en papel?
¿y las 100 pesetas de franco?¿valen igual las de plata que las de papel?


----------



## atom ant (25 Mar 2014)

Parece que los anglosajonIos asoman la patita


----------



## Marina (25 Mar 2014)

taurus dijo:


> Marina,Marina,¿y que me dices del valor de una moneda de 25 pesetas de Alfonso XII?¿Tiene el mismo valor que su equivalente en papel?
> ¿y las 100 pesetas de franco?¿valen igual las de plata que las de papel?



Lo dicho, mezclais churras
el valor numismatico, con el del material en el que es impreso una moneda, etc...
el dinero incluso puede no imprimirse y no por eso tiene valor cero.

Os falta algun cursillo sobre el tema. (pero vamos despues de la lección que nos dio el egperto )

Y POR CIERTO SOLO ENTRE A PREGUNTAR POR UN LIBRO, y afortunadamente hay gente que "lee" y se informa (tambien aquí), y me ahorre 10-20 euros...

*¿Alguien puede recomendar alguno, con datos e información objetiva?*
El BDE tiene bastante documentacion, pero un poco sesgada...


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Lo dicho, mezclais churas
> el valor numismatico, con el del material en el que es impreso una moneda, etc...
> el dinero incluso puede no imprimirse y no por eso tiene valor cero.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo hemos recomendado, con leerte la fábula de "La Zorra y las Uvas" tienes bastante... :XX:

Venga, en serio, a ver si entras en razón y en breve te vemos debatiendo seriamente respecto al oro:

Retorno al Patrón Oro de Juan Manuel López Zafra

Retorno al patrón oro | Planeta de Libros


----------



## Marina (25 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Ya te lo hemos recomendado, con leerte la fábula de "La Zorra y las Uvas" tienes bastante... :XX:
> 
> Venga, en serio, a ver si entras en razón y en breve te vemos debatiendo seriamente respecto al oro:
> 
> ...



es el cuento de los metaleros?
si me leo ese libro seré como vosotros? 


ya enserio... ¿lo leiste? realmente tiene información interesante y buenos datos?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

- El siglo del patrón oro


----------



## taurus (25 Mar 2014)

Este está muy bién
EL LIBRO GORDO DE PETETE - MANUEL GARCIA FERRE, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> es el cuento de los metaleros?
> si me leo ese libro seré como vosotros?
> 
> 
> ya enserio... ¿lo leiste? realmente tiene información interesante y buenos datos?



No, es el siguiente en mi lista.
Ahora estoy leyendo Viaje a la Libertad Económica de Daniel Lacalle.

En el fondo tú no eres diferente a nosotros. De hecho no creo que haya un nosotros y un vosotros.

Todos buscamos rentabilidad para nuestros ahorros y beneficios para nuestro trabajo y nuestros activos.

Casi todos los metaleros defendemos la diversificación, como casi cualquiera que tenga cierto patrimonio. Quizá la mayor diferencia es que apostamos por un mayor peso del oro físico respecto a otras personas que incluso se permiten el lujo de apostar por 0 oro físico.

Tal como están las cosas nos parece una locura. Un tirarse a la piscina sin agua. Una caída libre sin paracaidas.

Te aseguro que todos los días me levanto pensando nuevas fórmulas para mejorar y consolidar mi empresa, cómo ganar más dinero con menos esfuerzo. Rentabilizar mis activos al máximo. En estos pensamientos el oro físico no tiene cabida. Y con el oro papel, el trading y demás... no me manejo.
Aquí mi camino es simple: empresa, empresa y más empresa.

De la misma forma pienso en cómo proteger los activos que ya tengo. Ahí está la clave... PROTEGER!
Y claro, aquí el oro físico juega un papel fundamental.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Hola, maragold: Es de agradecer que intentes reconducir un debate que para mí ya no tiene ningún sentido...

Ciertamente, todos miramos de proteger nuestro Patrimonio ya que éste cuesta mucho de obtener y preservar. Evidentemente, un "metalero" suele disponer de una cierta liquidez y reparte ésta en función de sus conocimientos y "percepciones". Y hace mucho tiempo que aprendí que nadie mejor que uno para gestionarse su Patrimonio y que se debe de huir de los "asesores financieros", siendo mucho más importante la contratación del asesoramiento fiscal. Ésto último, por ejemplo, me ha permitido ganarle hace poco un "asunto" a nuestra Hacienda...

Lo que tengo muy claro, y hablo de mí caso particular, es que en los tiempos actuales me voy a mantener fuera de la Bolsa, Bonos, Depósitos, etc. Y la única excepción van a ser mis Planes de Pensiones, cuya gestión llevo personalmente, por varias razones: me quedan muy pocos años para jubilarme, su volumen y rentabilidad acumulada son bastante importantes y la situación actual puede tardar en "reventar", de manera que igual tengo tiempo de "disfrutarlos" y entonces habrá que pensar cómo recuperarlos con el menor impacto fiscal.

Por consiguiente, para "rentabilizar" mis ahorros tendré que seguir ponderando a los MPs y espero que nunca me hagan falta (mala señal...) y así los míos tendrán una excelente "herencia", aunque si llega a ser el caso habrá que explicarles muy bien su valor "real" y cómo y cuándo deben emplearse.

Además, por regla general, no suele comprarse el Oro a "kilos", para eso ya tenemos la Plata, aunque por regla general se va comprando poco a poco y a lo largo de los años, de manera que con el tiempo pues acabas teniendo un pequeño "tesoro" y que será consonante con las posibilidades económicas de cada cual. Por ejemplo, a mí me gustan las monedas de Oro en formato pequeño y con cierto valor numismatico. Hoy, por ejemplo, un par de "moneditas" han ido a la colección...

En fin, afortunadamente, hoy todavía somos "libres" de elegir dónde colocar nuestro dinero y hay que ser muy prudentes al respecto... Los "ladrones" actuales proceden de los Gobiernos, Bancos, etc., es decir de aquellos que deberían "proteger" nuestro Patrimonio.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 19:59 ----------

Bueno, "algunos" deben estar satisfechos de que Rusia haya salido de su "ambigüedad" política y la UE va a ser quien pague las "consecuencias" si este asunto sigue el rumbo al que le "empujan"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/123307-efecto-sanciones-rusia-cambiar-socios-economicos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Os coloco el enlace a un trabajo que en su momento me agrado mucho y que voy a volver a leer. Se trata de una tesis para su doctorado y que presentó la Sra. Dª Patricia Alfaro Martinez en la Facultad de Economía de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México. Es un poco largo y hay que leerlo a ratos, puesto que es como un libro pequeño, pero es muy ameno y especialmente interesante para aquellos que somos más "partidarios" de la Plata...

- www.economia.unam.mx/secss/docs/tesisfe/AlfaroMAP/tesis.pdf


----------



## Tons (25 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo un par de articulos: uno sobre nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs y otro sobre el Paladio y sobre cuyo potencial ya he "alertado" en distintas ocasiones.
> 
> - Goldman Doubles Down Its Hate On The Best Performing Asset Of 2014: Gold | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




Os dejo esta web que es para calcular la perdida del valor del dolar a lo largo de los años. La verdad es que es bastante clarificador para ver el robo de nuestro patrimonio y lo metódicos que son en ello gracias a su amiga la inflación (tal año un 4%, al siguiente un 3,75 %, al otro un...sin prisas pero sin pausa)

DollarTimes.com | Inflation Calculator

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2014)

Hola, Tons: Gracias por el aporte y parece que mis matemáticas son bastante correctas y menos mal que soy de "letras"... Claro que para ello hay que tener unos mínimos conocimientos económico-financieros, aunque tampoco nada que no sean de "básica" en Economía.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Muy "curioso"...

- Document: JPMorgan Chase Bets .4 Billion on the Early Death of Workers

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 01:11 ----------

Sigamos repasando y divulgando noticias:

- Irak ha comprado este mes 36 toneladas de Oro...

- Iraq buys $1.56bn of gold in biggest purchase in 3 years - FAST NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

- Por su parte, China sigue con su suma y sigue, ya que en Febrero adquirió 109 toneladas de Oro y en los dos primeros meses del año ya acumula 192,8 toneladas...

- China HK gold imports accelerating - 109 tonnes in Feb - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Cada vez me tiene más intrigado esa "fortaleza" en la compra del Oro por parte de los asiáticos y parece que ellos sepan "algo" que los demás no sabemos, aunque por los hilos "metaleros" podemos intuirlo...


----------



## Marina (26 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> No, es el siguiente en mi lista.
> Ahora estoy leyendo Viaje a la Libertad Económica de Daniel Lacalle.
> 
> En el fondo tú no eres diferente a nosotros. De hecho no creo que haya un nosotros y un vosotros.
> ...



+1
mañana intentaré responderte.


.................
Un apunte sobre lo que se dice de la inflacion, no importa si la inflacion es alta o baja SI los salarios suben mas que la inflacion o los intereses que nos da la deuda publica o el banco es mayor que la inflacion GANAMOS.
NO ENTENDER ESTO BASICO lleva a todo tipo de errores (y al parecer esa lección se la saltaron la mayoria de los "metaleros que leo por aquí")

No hay que ser muy lucido para saber que si en un año el dinero pierde un 1% de su valor todo lo que hayas comprado un año antes se ha "revalorizado" pero todo, no el oro... las patatas valen un 1% mas, las latas de atún, TODO EN GENERAL SE HA REVALORIZADO UN 1%. 
Podemos decir que si hay inflacion todos los productos conservan su "valor" respecto del dinero que la ha perdido. (justo por eso hay inflacion, por que el dinero pierde valor respecto a las cosas) cualquier cosa que compremos con el dinero de hoy es mas barata que lo comprado con el dinero de hoy pero el año que viene.

(me refiero a que si guardamos un billete 10 años y hay una inflación del 50% y usamos ese billete para comprar 10 años despues habremos perdido la mitad de su valor) pero es que estamos comprando con un billete de hace 10 años... pero igual ocurriria si intentamos comprar hoy con el salario de diez años antes, comprariamos el 50% menos...

*Pero resulta que cuando hay mucha inflacion el dinero cuesta más que cuando hay poca, asi, si la inflacion es del 1% y los tipos estan al 3% tenemos beneficio real, el mismo beneficio real que si la inflación es el 10% y los tipos están 12%. (no es exacto pero es para entendernos)*

Asi que nuestro billete diez años despues debe valer un 50% mas para "representar el mismo valor" y resulta que los ahorradores piden a su dinero unos intereses mayores que lo que sube la inflacion.

El dinero pierde valor si lo dejas en casa sin hacer nada con el. *igual que tu trabajo pierde valor si no pides que te lo actualicen con la inflacion,* o que tu casa se deteriora si pasan 10 años sin usarla y sin sacar para gastos y mantenimiento. (pero es que hay que ser muy tonto para hacer eso)

¿y que ocurre cuando hay deflación? 
pues que aunque el banco no te de nada de intereses el dinero cada dia vale mas, pues las cosas cada año que pasa valen menos... (que es lo que le pasa a los japoneses que su dinero al 0% cada año vale mas)

Aqui por los comentarios parece que muchos no entienden esto tan básico...
y muchas de las barbaridades que se dicen es por mezclar dinero de hace 50 años con dinero de ahora. (el dinero de hace 50 años sin rentabilidad pierde valor y es como tener billetes debajo del colchon durante 50 años que luego no valen nada) Pero resulta que el dinero es muy apreciado y en general el que lo tiene le saca rentabilidad, por tanto si lo presta al banco o al estado o a alguien para que monte un negocio pide una rentabilidad mayor que lo que se deprecia su valor. DE FORMA TAL QUE EL DINERO CADA AÑO SE ACTUALIZA: *100 dolares del año 60 en el 61 deben ser 105 o habran perdido valor, o deben ser 108 para haber ganado valor respecto del mismo dinero un año antes-.* Exactamente como el salario, si el salario sube mas que la inflacion ganamos, si se queda igual ni ganamos ni perdemos, y sino sube lo que la inflacion habremos perdido poder adquisitivo.

Y SINCERAMENTE EL BONO A 10 AÑOS (por ejemplo), SIEMPRE HA SUPERADO CON MUCHO A LA INFLACION, INCLUSO A DUPLICADO Y TRIPLICADO.
y cuando querais podeis demostrar que es falso. (son datos publicos).


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

A propósito de los Bonos...

- Instituto Juan de Mariana: La pr?xima gran burbuja ya est? aqu?


----------



## atom ant (26 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> +1
> mañana intentaré responderte.
> 
> 
> ...



jejeje, vaya pedazo de ladrillo, ok, si metes dinero en un cajón con el paso del tiempo pierde poder adquisitivo, la inflación existe y supongo que nadie la discute.

Hace un par de días Taurus, a quien insultaste gratuitamente, comentaba de manera muy gráfica y muy clara con el ejemplo del precio de una túnica romana, qué el Oro...


Saludos


----------



## Marina (26 Mar 2014)

Le dije que se cubría de gloria y que no entendia los conceptos monetarios mas simples.

a ver, si una tunica romana costaba 3 grs de oro. y 10 grs de plata y 100 kg de manzanas...
y una persona ganaba en un mes 3 grs de oro o 100 kg de manzanas, etc, en un mes se podia comprar una tunica o 100 kg de manzanas o 3 gr de oro.

a dia de hoy si una persona gana lo mismo que hace 2.000 años (3 grs de oro, 5 gr de plata) y un traje vale lo mismo que hace 2.000 años (actulizando el precio) se podra comprar un traje con el salario de un mes.

no solo el oro mantiene su valor, sino las manzanas, el hierro, el salario, etc... 

El que las manzanas se pudran cada año y no duren 2.000 años no significa que no podamos valorar si actualmente el oro ha subido o bajado respecto de las manzanas. (lo que no podrás hacer es compararlo con las manzanas podridas de hace 2.000 años)

Podríamos emitir un papel que diga.. "100 kg de manzanas" que mantenga el valor 2.000 años aunque las manzanas se pudran? eso ya parece complicar las cosas... jeje
continuará...
(ahora debo trabajar)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Je,je,je... ¡Qué "rara" es la Política!

- Londres acuerda la compra de gas natural a Rusia pese a las sanciones por Crimea â€“ RT


----------



## atom ant (26 Mar 2014)

Marina; creo entenderle decir, y que comparto, que el verdadero precio de las cosas es el ratio entre ellas, pero el problema del trueque es que todas tienen alguna pega, las manzanas se pudren, hierro hay mucho, las promesas se olvidan etc, en ese contexto las propiedades monetarias de los Mps lo convierten en el patrón... ¿no?

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 09:20 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... ¡Qué "rara" es la Política!
> 
> - Londres acuerda la compra de gas natural a Rusia pese a las sanciones por Crimea â€“ RT



somos adictos a la energía, osea.

Rusia es enorme, es un jodido continente, qué no habrá por esas interminables estepas rusas, esos mares...


----------



## maragold (26 Mar 2014)

Marina, no me has respondido. Te vas por los cerros de Úbeda escudándote en un discurso sobre la inflación y la deflación.
Muy bien, y?

Te lo vuelvo a repetir: para ganar dinero (de verdad), están las empresas.
Para protegerlo está el oro físico.
Y para perderlo están los gobiernos y los bancos.

Debatimos?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir: para ganar dinero (de verdad), están las empresas.
> Para protegerlo está el oro físico.
> Y para perderlo están los gobiernos y los bancos.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Si es que en el fondo las cosas son mas simples de lo que parecen. Las cosas se complican cuando una realidad simple se intenta encajar a la fuerza en un marco mental diseñado por 50 años de adoctrinamiento financiero.


----------



## Tons (26 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> +1
> mañana intentaré responderte.
> 
> 
> ...





Bueno tranquilos todos que hemos conseguido que Marina reconozca que el dinero fiat no es dinero de verdad:

Definición de dinero (he cogido la primera que he encontrado):
El dinero cumple con tres características básicas: se trata de un medio de intercambio, que es fácil de almacenar y transportar; es una unidad contable, ya que permite medir y comparar el valor de productos y servicios que son muy distintos entre sí; y es un *refugio de valor*, que posibilita el ahorro.

Según su texto anterior reconoce que la función de reserva de valor no la tiene ya que lo pierde con el paso del tiempo, con lo cual, no es dinero. Es lo mismo que si el oro y la plata mermasen con el paso del tiempo:XX:

Marina cualquier día te vemos donde nuestro amigo el Andorrano :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Cualquiera que esté acostumbrado a leer los medios económicos estadounidenses sabe que allí nadie discute que desde que se creó la FED en 1913, el USD ha pérdido el 95% de su valor (Inflación) y es mentira que los Bancos Centrales sirvan para controlar la Inflación. Eso es lo que dicen y lo dicen, precisamente, porque han sido sus principales creadores, aparte de manipularla a su antojo y tampoco hay que ir tan lejos, porque en España sabemos bastante al respecto y mucho más en los últimos años. La abolición del Patrón Oro -y eso es incuestionable- ha permitido los desmadres de los Bancos Centrales
y así andamos desde entonces...

Respecto a la devaluación del USD, en EE.UU. normalmente colocan gráficos históricos del Consumer Price Index y es que hay que estar ciego o no querer ver lo que indica...

Y ahí dejo unos enlaces. Es un debate en el que ya dije que no voy a entrar y solamente me limitaré a aportar información, aunque no sé porqué ya que todo lo que había que demostrar ya lo está. El conforero Tons ha facilitado una herramienta que cualquiera puede utilizar y el resultado siempre va a ser el mismo...

- www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/97508...-el-mayor-mercado-alcista-de-la-historia.html

- El oro y la ilusión de los bonos del tesoro


----------



## ramsés (26 Mar 2014)

Quería hace una pregunta a mis amigos del foro.
Siempre he visto la curva del oro muy estable. Ahora hace bajadas y subidas muy seguidas, como si fuera un sismógrafo detectando un terremoto.
Eso antes siempre lo veía en la plata, pero ahora también lo veo en el oro.
¿Alguien me puede decir por qué pasa eso, o si es el preludio de algo?
Pongo los dos gráficos para que se vea lo que estoy diciendo.


----------



## Marina (26 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Marina, no me has respondido. Te vas por los cerros de Úbeda escudándote en un discurso sobre la inflación y la deflación.
> Muy bien, y?
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a repetir: para ganar dinero (de verdad), están las empresas.
> ...



Ya dije que en otro momento con tiempo te respondería. De todas formas creo que ese post responde indirectamente varias cuestiones.

Por los comentarios parece alguno no ha leído o entendido el post.
(Desde el movil)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: En mi modesta opinión, yo no observo grandes movimientos en los MPs y lo que tú percibes me parece que se debe más al "papel metal" y al trading que se realiza con él. Además, los MPs siempre han sido muy volátiles.

Desde el 17 de Mayo pasado, cuando el Oro cotizaba en torno a los $1607, y le metieron el último "hachazo" y que le llevó, el pasado 14 de Abril, al entorno de los $1403, pues nos hemos colocado en un lateral y cuyo rango medio está en los $1200 por abajo y los $1400 por arriba. Esa es una zona ideal para aquellos que se dedican al trading y para los que tenemos "físico", pues ningún interés...

Para mí, un "gran" movimiento será cuando rompa ese lateral de forma clara y violenta, y mientras sigo las cotizaciones en función de los diferentes datos económicos, financieros, geopolíticos, etc. que se van conociendo. El "plazo" dentro del concepto "metalero" (y hablamos de "físico") es relativo y estará en función de lo qué nos haya movido hacia los MPs.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 15:27 ----------

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/123198-colapso-dolar-yuan-moneda-reserva

Esta noticia es del pasado día 23 de Marzo y la coloco no por la información que proporciona, sino porque quiero subrayar lo que estoy harto de repetir y que en este articulo Peter Schift viene a reiterar:

"Pero lo que preveo es un colapso del dólar, así que incluso si el mercado sigue creciendo, los nuevos índices máximos serán SOLO NOMINALES. No son ajustados a la PERDIDA de PODER ADQUISITIVO que muestra el DOLAR."

Poco más hay que "añadir"...


----------



## taurus (26 Mar 2014)

El que vendió la túnica hace 2000 años, y enterró lo cobrado para sus descendientes,si enterró moneda de oro,su familia tuvo suerte, hoy en día lo que vale no es el facial sino el metal.Si lo cobró en monedas de cobre poco valor tienen,vamos,ni sumando facial,metal,numismático.
La seguridad hoy y ayer se llama oro.
Para lo demás siempre tendremos los tulipanes,ladrillos,bolsa,petroleo,sellos y manzanas.


----------



## ramsés (26 Mar 2014)

_Para mí, un "gran" movimiento será cuando rompa ese lateral de forma clara y violenta, y mientras sigo las cotizaciones en función de los diferentes datos económicos, financieros, geopolíticos, etc. que se van conociendo. El "plazo" dentro del concepto "metalero" (y hablamos de "físico") es relativo y estará en función de lo qué nos haya movido hacia los MPs.

Saludos.
_
Fernando, sé que eres pacifista y no te gusta que las cosas se resuelvan con guerras. Pero, no crees que es la solución? ¿No crees que la gran crisis del 1929 se resolvió con la II Guerra Mundial?
Ya sé que en las guerras mueren más inocentes que nada, y no me gustaría a mí ser un herido o muerto en guerra, pero, ¿no es la única salida? ¿No crees que si hay países poderosos peleándose aquí trabaja hasta el tato para darles lo que van necesitando?
Sé que es una idea malvada, sólo pregunto, me gustaría mucho que hubiera otra forma de resolver las cosas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (26 Mar 2014)

taurus dijo:


> El que vendió la túnica hace 2000 años, y enterró lo cobrado para sus descendientes,si enterró moneda de oro,su familia tuvo suerte, hoy en día lo que vale no es el facial sino el metal.Si lo cobró en monedas de cobre poco valor tienen,vamos,ni sumando facial,metal,numismático.
> La seguridad hoy y ayer se llama oro.
> Para lo demás siempre tendremos los tulipanes,ladrillos,bolsa,petroleo,sellos y manzanas.



El que compró la túnica pagó con manzanas.Las manzanas están podridas.
:XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Marina, no me has respondido. Te vas por los cerros de Úbeda escudándote en un discurso sobre la inflación y la deflación.
> Muy bien, y?
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a repetir: para ganar dinero (de verdad), están las empresas.
> ...



Simplificando es todo eso, cada orden en su escalon y todos interrelacionados, falta dar con los porcentajes...

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 17:26 ----------

Mientras en China...

China redobla su apuesta por el gas pizarra e importaciones de oro


----------



## Marina (26 Mar 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El que compró la túnica pagó con manzanas.Las manzanas están podridas.
> :XX:




Según tú, comprar manzanas o carne y pagar con oro o un billete de 50 euros es absurdo pues un mes después las manzanas están podridas y el dinero o el oro no. 

Eso se llama mezclar churras con merinas...

Sinceramente a algunos os faltan nociones básicas de economía, finanzas y para que sirven etc.

(Desde el movil)


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Mar 2014)

Anglo American Platinum acuerda con sindicatos acabar con las huelgas


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _Para mí, un "gran" movimiento será cuando rompa ese lateral de forma clara y violenta, y mientras sigo las cotizaciones en función de los diferentes datos económicos, financieros, geopolíticos, etc. que se van conociendo. El "plazo" dentro del concepto "metalero" (y hablamos de "físico") es relativo y estará en función de lo qué nos haya movido hacia los MPs.
> 
> Saludos.
> _
> ...





Hola, ramsés: ¿Quién te ha dicho que yo soy pacifista? Hace muchísimos años fui militar y entenderás que esa calificación no cuadra mucho conmigo, aunque precisamente un militar es quien mejor entiende el alcance que puede tener una guerra y lo necesario que es evitarla. Hoy en día soy muy "extremista", pero muy alejado de los extremos que representan los "colores" y que no han sabido evolucionar y, actualmente, son malas "réplicas" de los originales.

Lo que tengo muy claro es que habría que hacerse una gran "limpieza" entre aquellos que manejan los hilos del mundo y, posiblemente, de esta manera no tendríamos que vernos abocados a una guerra ¿mundial? y que sólo interesará
a los más ricos y donde los muertos los pondrán los más pobres. La guerra no es más que un asesinato en masa y eso nunca ha sido "progreso"...

De esta situación, ramsés, se puede salir, pero primero "limpiando" o eliminando "físicamente" a quienes nos han llevado a la misma y después hay que cambiar de arriba a abajo muchas cosas que existen en nuestra civilización... pero me temo que todo acabará cómo tú apuntas, al menos tiene todos los "números"...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Mar 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Quería hace una pregunta a mis amigos del foro.
> Siempre he visto la curva del oro muy estable. Ahora hace bajadas y subidas muy seguidas, como si fuera un sismógrafo detectando un terremoto.
> Eso antes siempre lo veía en la plata, pero ahora también lo veo en el oro.
> ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué pasa eso, o si es el preludio de algo?
> Pongo los dos gráficos para que se vea lo que estoy diciendo.



Porque esta manipulado por eso, pondran el precio que les de la gana mientras el precio este controlado por el COMEX, asi que no le des mas vueltas.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Relacionado con mi anterior comentario, os dejo un buen articulo para "pensar" o para quienes todavía no hayan perdido dicha "cualidad"...

- La oportunidad de Oro | Ataque al poder

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 20:32 ----------

Y sigue el "palo" a los MPs... En estos momentos, el Oro a $1300 y la Plata a 19,712. Bueno, podremos seguir comprando "barato" y ese dinero no lo verá la mierda del "papel moneda" en su "versión" de Bolsa, Bonos, Depósitos, etc. Si esto cada vez se asemeja más a las "Rebajas"... Pues, nada, el que pueda y quiera que lo aproveche.


----------



## karlilatúnya (26 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Según tú, comprar manzanas o carne y pagar con oro o un billete de 50 euros es absurdo pues un mes después las manzanas están podridas y el dinero o el oro no.
> 
> Eso se llama mezclar churras con merinas...
> 
> ...



El que no lo entiendes eres tu:vender manzanas o carne y cobrar con oro es bueno,porque lo puedes guardar "at eternum" y nunca perderá su poder de compra,ahora si lo cobras en papel,por cada dia,mes,año que pase sin gastártelo en algo que tenga un valor tangible estaras perdiendo riqueza.Por eso Taurus tiene razón y tu solo te agarras al insulto fácil, sin demostrar nada,de eso me reía con la frase que puse más arriba,que el oro no entiende de tiempo y las manzanas si,si todavía no lo entiendes es igual,por mi sigue tu camino que yo se cual es el mío.


----------



## Marina (26 Mar 2014)

pero no me resuelves el problema, entonces comprar manzanas o carne es absurdo ya que al mes estan podridas...

pero no ves que mezclas cosas diferentes....
Si 1 kilo de manzanas vale lo mismo este año que el año pasado, LAS MANZANAS MANTIENEN SU VALOR. Eso no significa que sean las mismas manzanas ya que las manzanas del año anterior estan pochas y no valen nada...
(cada cosa tiene sus atributos y particularidades, un kilo de hierro que durará miles de años vale menos que un IPAD que en 5 años no valdrá para nada) ¿alguien por eso deja de comprar IPAD Y COMPRA KILOS DE HIERRO???

Entonces tu confundes manzanas del año pasado con manzanas de este año... y mezclas dinero del año pasado con dinero de este año. mezclas dinero de hace 10 años con dinero de este año. (el dinero de hace 10 años sino haces nada con él pierde valor) igual que las manzanas si las dejas pudrir... (pero eso no significa que las manzanas sean gratis, al contrario tienen un valor que se mantiene con los años, *PERO SI DEJAS PUDRIR LAS MANZANAS SIGNIFICA QUE ERES IDIOTA Y SI DEJAS QUE EL DINERO PIERDA PODER ADQUISITIVO...* Pero no es tan dificil que el dinero mantenga el poder adquisitivo, YA DIJE QUE LA DEUDA PUBLICA SIEMPRE HA DADO MUCHISMO MAS QUE LO QUE PERDIA POR LA INFLACION, el doble o el triple... *(ya dije que son datos que se pueden mirar son publicos)*

Las manzanas hay que usarlas: comerlas o venderlas para que otros las coman, y el dinero hay que usarlo, invertirlo o prestarlo para que otros lo usen y te paguen intereses... (porque sino el dinero, si hay inflacion, pierde poder adquisitivo) PERO ESO LO SABEN HASTA LOS VIEJOS, hasta mi tatarabuela que era analfabeta sabia que el dinero daba intereses y que habia que prestarlo al estado, a alquien o al banco...


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Mar 2014)

Cada día me sorprende la cantidad de ilusos que aún no se enteran que la fiesta ha terminado

Tema mítico: BREAKING: Santander, RBS and HSBC U.S. units fail Fed stress tests

Pero ya me viene bien, mientras buscan "rentavilida'" metiendo su dinero en bancos, estado, bolsa, etc. yo puedo seguir cargando sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Que después no digan que no se les avisó, quejas al maestro armero y no apoyaremos plataformas de afectados de ... (ponga el banco, país, acción, etc. que más le guste).

Mis respetos para Maragold, él si que sabe que la verdadera rentabilidad es la que da el trabajo duro y el esfuerzo, es decir, dar algo a cambio, con más personas como él nos iría mucho mejor.

Y para proteger nuestro trabajo y esfuerzo, nada es mejor que los MPs.

Uno de los mayores males de nuestro mundo es el tener como meta el vivir de puta madre sin dar palo al agua, que sepáis que el dinero no crece en los árboles, si tú lo has obtenido de deuda pública, lo pagarás con creces con impuestos, si lo has obtenido de acciones de una empresa, posiblemente haya algún ser humano puteado a más no poder que esté generando esa riqueza (de cualquier edad y sexo).

Los únicos que pierden son los de siempre y por mucho que creas que tienes "dinero" en una anotación electrónica, no te sorprenda que un buen día te hayan aplicado una respectiva quita (ver MEDE) ó posiblemente esa anotación desaparezca.

La abuelas y tatarabuelas lo tenían muy claro: duros de plata, incluso los moros en aquel tiempo no querían billetes, sólo querían duros de plata, a ver si no tergiversamos la historia. 

Pregunta a los que dejaron dinero en Banesto cuando lo del Mario Conde, se los devolvieron, pero a costa de más deuda pública, que tus padres pagaron religiosamente a través de impuestos y pérdida de prestaciones sociales.


----------



## ramsés (26 Mar 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: ¿Quién te ha dicho que yo soy pacifista? Hace muchísimos años fui militar y entenderás que esa calificación no cuadra mucho conmigo, aunque precisamente un militar es quien mejor entiende el alcance que puede tener una guerra y lo necesario que es evitarla. Hoy en día soy muy "extremista", pero muy alejado de los extremos que representan los "colores" y que no han sabido evolucionar y, actualmente, son malas "réplicas" de los originales.

Lo que tengo muy claro es que habría que hacerse una gran "limpieza" entre aquellos que manejan los hilos del mundo y, posiblemente, de esta manera no tendríamos que vernos abocados a una guerra ¿mundial? y que sólo interesará
a los más ricos y donde los muertos los pondrán los más pobres. La guerra no es más que un asesinato en masa y eso nunca ha sido "progreso"...

De esta situación, ramsés, se puede salir, pero primero "limpiando" o eliminando "físicamente" a quienes nos han llevado a la misma y después hay que cambiar de arriba a abajo muchas cosas que existen en nuestra civilización... pero me temo que todo acabará cómo tú apuntas, al menos tiene todos los "números"...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Pues no sé, Fernando, pensaba que eras pacifista, pero no es mala equivocación.
Yo lo fui, hasta que la guerra de Kosovo nos dividió a todos los pacifistas, pues si no intervenía la OTAN aquello era una carnicería consentida y, claro, había otros que opinaban que las bombas no se tiran en ningún sitio... fue un cisma entre pacifistas, creo yo.
En nuestro país, no creo que se haya acabado con ETA por medios militares, o quizás si, nunca entendí a ese grupo militar en un medio democrático.
Lo que subrayo con letra grande son las primeras letras del libro: "El arte de la guerra" de Sun Tzu:
_No es, por tanto, un libro sobre la guerra; es una obra para comprender las
raíces de un conflicto y buscar una solución. “la mejor victoria es vencer sin combatir”,
nos dice Sun Tzu, “y ésa es la distinción entre el hombre prudente y el ignorante”.
Todo el Arte de la Guerra se basa en el engaño. El supremo Arte de la Guerra es
someter al enemigo sin luchar._
Saludos amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Que bueno volver a leerte y, efectivamente, nuestras tatarabuelas guardaban en CASA los Duros de Plata, bueno aquellas que tenían accesibilidad a los mismos, que aquellos tiempos fueron más duros que los actuales... Además, practicaban algo que es muy popular hoy en día: BANCOLCHON... No, la gente común en aquellos tiempos no confiaba ni en los Gobiernos ni en los Bancos. La "prueba del algodón" es que muchas monedas de las que poseo me llegaron después del fallecimiento de mi abuela paterna y es que en mi familia se fueron legando en "físico" y fuera de las garras de los Gobiernos y Bancos.

Hola, ramsés: "El Arte de la Guerra", de Sun Tzu, es uno de mis dos libros de "cabecera", y es básicamente un tratado de táctica militar y que todavía se estudia en la mayor parte de las Academias Militares mundiales, aunque es de aplicación a cualquier faceta de nuestras vidas. Es de una gran profundidad y habrás podido comprobar a través de él que hay muchos militares que son mucho más "prudentes" de lo que la gente imagina.

El tema de Yugoeslavia es de una tremenda complejidad y tengo amigos militares que estuvieron en el conflicto de Kosovo. Lo que sucedió allí fue forzado por los mismos que después provocaron diferentes secesiones en la mayor parte de Europa y, por tanto, no es de extrañar la actitud de firmeza que ha demostrado Putin en relación al conflicto de Crimea/Ucrania. Y es que Obama es un "aficionado" que ha sido "colocado" en el Poder y Putin se ha colocado él mismo en el Poder y esa es una muy notable "diferencia"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## ramsés (27 Mar 2014)

_El tema de Yugoeslavia es de una tremenda complejidad y tengo amigos militares que estuvieron en el conflicto de Kosovo. Lo que sucedió allí fue forzado por los mismos que después provocaron diferentes secesiones en la mayor parte de Europa y, por tanto, no es de extrañar la actitud de firmeza que ha demostrado Putin en relación al conflicto de Crimea/Ucrania. Y es que Obama es un "aficionado" que ha sido "colocado" en el Poder y Putin se ha colocado él mismo en el Poder y esa es una muy notable "diferencia"..._

Sí Fernando, pero mira qué regalos manda Putin a Crimea, para acojonarse:


----------



## jlvljlvl (27 Mar 2014)

Las 3:31 tenia que ponerme al dia en este hilo, entenderos y llegar a conclusiones me cuesta trabajo cabroncetes, pero se aprende mucho con vosotros, casi que me voy animar a pillar unas monedillas "pa los nietos" con algo de cash que tengo en mierdadolares.


----------



## atom ant (27 Mar 2014)

Buenos días, hoy a partir de las 13,30 tenemos batería de datos EE.UU. (agenda económica)... cualquiera de ellos podría liarla gorda

Saludos


Marina, el Oro es dinero pero el dinero no es Oro, es confianza,,, antítesis que habrá que resolver en breve

el abuso de confianza parece evidente


----------



## atom ant (27 Mar 2014)

La Pianalto quiere decirnos algo importante dentro de unas horas, supongo que tendrá relación con el resto de datos económicos...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, los "golpes en la mesa" son propios de las grandes potencias y también la ostentación de la "fuerza". Nada nuevo, porque siempre ha sido así y, además, te diré que la Base Naval de Sebastopol ya poseía fuerzas militares suficientes para defenderse si hubiera sido necesario.

A veces -las más- los medios de comunicación no tienen acceso a lo que se gestiona a la "sombra" y que luego se evidencia para aquellos que seguimos la Geopolítica. Por ejemplo, desde que Rusia impuso su "criterio" en la Crisis de Siria, ambas potencias enemigas han "mutado" a amigas cuando les ha interesado y han ejecutado movimientos visibles, pero por otro lado ocultan aquello que no interesa que se conozca. Esto en la Política se conoce como "cambio de cromos" y, evidentemente, carece de todo principio de moralidad. Pues aplica esto que te comento a la Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea.

Luego, la UE es un "esperpento", incapaz de tener una política exterior común, así que si dejamos de lado al Reino Unido (fiel "perro" de los EE.UU.), la única potencia "real" (que no militar) que existe es Alemania, porque Francia tampoco está para "tirar cohetes". Y es muy evidente que los alemanes quieren seguir recibiendo gas y petróleo ruso para sus hogares y fábricas, por no hablar de los miles de millones de euros invertidos en Rusia y las millares de empresas con intereses allí, así que no esperes más que una "escenificación teatral" que se diluirá en el tiempo y es que a los europeos no nos interesa para nada una escalada militar que pudiera llevar a un conflicto bélico con Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (27 Mar 2014)

Oro- 1300, plata 19,65


----------



## Parri (27 Mar 2014)

Me da mucha pena lo que está pasando a nivel nacional por la radicalización de las personas, cuando los que gobiernan o han gobernado no dan solución al pueblo y este empobrece a marchas agigantadas se buscan este tipo de soluciones muy radicales y nacen populistas de todo tipo ideológico que dan el discurso fácil que la gente quiere oír.

Tengo claro que en esta situación sólo hay una salida y es una salida utópica, sería reeducar a las personas, esto se consigue leyendo mucho y enterándose de como se mueve todo en realidad pero tiene 2 obstáculos insuperables, el primero que somos vagos y nos cuesta leer y en segundo lugar porque somos cobardes a la gente no le gusta escuchar ciertas cosas que no le convienen porque cuando te enteras de cosas que no te agradan tendemos a mirar a otro lado.

Con el tema de los metales preciosos también tengo muy claro que es una batalla ganada porque están sobre todo los Chinos acaparando metal y la evolución va a ser rápida si fuese por occidente la batalla la tendríamos perdida a corto y medio plazo pero les ha salido un grano en el culo, es nuestra baza ganadora.

Saludos.

Se me olvidaba, Marina tiene mucha envidia de Fernando y quiere hacernos ver que cuando le agradecemos todo lo que aporta le estamos haciendo la pelota, no es una crítica porque yo también he tenido envidia de otras personas, eso si cada vez tengo menos no me aporta nada tenerla, lo más patético y esto si es una crítica es que no sabe disimularlo y se nota.


----------



## _Mirar_ (27 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy a partir de las 13,30 tenemos batería de datos EE.UU. (agenda económica)... cualquiera de ellos podría liarla gorda
> 
> Saludos



A saber lo que dirán. 
Lo que saco en claro es que a Kiev le van a quitar otras tantas toneladas de oro... ::::

El FMI anuncia un paquete de ayuda de 19.500 millones de euros a Kiev | Internacional | EL PAÃS


----------



## Ninonino (27 Mar 2014)

Fernando, la historia de tu familia me recuerda a algo que les pasó a los bisabuelos de mi marido en la URSS. El bisabuelo se ganaba un buen sueldo extra contruyendo casas y lo cobraba en oro, que atesoraba religiosamente en una jarra que llenó hasta los bordes. Él no confiaba en el rublo.
Un día vinieron unos representantes del gobierno, que por lo visto estaban al tanto de sus ahorros. En aquel momento sólo estaba la bisabuela en la casa y hablaron con ella. Supongo que le metieron miedo de alguna manera y al final la "convencieron" para que entregase la jarra a cambio de una cuenta bancaria con el equivalente oficial de oro en rublos. Cuando el bisabuelo llegó a casa y la mujer le contó lo que había pasado, se quedó blanco, paralizado. No fue capaz ni de articular palabra. Todos los ahorros de una vida esfumados.
El rublo se devaluó después y perdieron casi todo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Mar 2014)

Ninonino, 
lo siento por el hombre, pero es una valiosa lección, lo de confiar en la mujer es discutible, pero lo de tenerlo todo en una única jarra... buff..


----------



## clapham (27 Mar 2014)

1 - Habra confiscacion de metales ( por las buenas ....) 
haces una declaracion jurada de tus metales - sin mentir - porque es delito - 10 anos de carcel y " entregas " voluntariamente tus metales al Estado
para evitar la bancarrota por el bien social . 
( o por las malas ) va la policia a tu casa , sin preaviso con un detector
de metales , te confiscara tu " tesoro " y luego vas a la carcel 

2 - El comercio de metales sera ilegal . Sera prohibida la compra-venta de metales , quien compre o venda metales se enfrentara a una sancion de 10 anos de carcel por terrorismo economico contra " El Estado " .

3 - Habra controles de capital . Ni el dinero ( papel ) , ni los metales 
podran moverse libremente . Habran controles " rutinarios sopresa " en las carreteras . Se acabara la libertad de movimiento 
En los aeropuertos se controlara al detalle el trafico de metales 

Advertidos estais


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Hola, Parri: ¿Sabes? Yo no suelo creer en la envidia, quizás porque no tengo tiempo para ello y además como buen "competidor" que he sido siempre, pues he preferido admirar a quien me ha superado e intentar "aprender" más...

Al respecto, conviene recordar a Arthur Schopenhauer cuando dijo: "La envidia en los hombres muestra cuán desdichados se sienten, y su constante atención a lo que hacen o dejan de hacer los demás, muestra cuánto se aburren."

Mira, Parri, los "thanks" están muy bien y los agradezco, pero si escribiera exclusivamente para obtenerlos no escribiría en este hilo porque tengo los suficientes conocimientos para participar en otros hilos del foro y los aumentaría en un ¡plis, plas! Eso puede servir para el "ego", pero es totalmente "insustancial" para aquellos que ya estamos de "vuelta de todo"...

Hola, _Mirar_: Los ucranianos se han visto arrastrados por "aquello" que no se ve y lo van a pagar muy caro... Recuerda mí comentario y relaciona lo que explicó como "cambio de cromos"... A veces, se contentan en hacer "trucos de magia" y la gente corriente suele caer muy fácilmente.

Hola, Ninonino: De la misma manera que me llegaron monedas de mis antepasados, también me llegaron muchos billetes que no tenían ningún valor, por tanto... A día de hoy, al igual que entonces, lo que sigue teniendo valor son las monedas de Oro y Plata que me legaron y el "papel" ya lo tiré a la basura. Sobra que te haga una "moraleja" al respecto, ¿No?

Está claro que los bisabuelos de tu marido no fueron ni precavidos ni inteligentes en salvaguardar su "tesoro", pero te garantizo que en mí familia -algunos sobrevivientes a tres guerras...- SI que los MPs fueron de gran utilidad y la prueba de ello es que pudieron legar parte de ellos...

Hola, clapham: Lo que tú comentas ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia y no por ello se ha podido evitar que los MPs hayan "circulado" con mayores o menores restricciones, por tanto nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... Yo, de momento, me preocupo de "acumular" y después -si llega el caso- ya me ocuparé de "defenderlos". Todo a su tiempo...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> 1 - Habra confiscacion de metales ( por las buenas ....)
> haces una declaracion jurada de tus metales - sin mentir - porque es delito - 10 anos de carcel y " entregas " voluntariamente tus metales al Estado
> para evitar la bancarrota por el bien social .
> ( o por las malas ) *va la policia a tu casa , sin preaviso con un detector
> de metales ,* te confiscara tu " tesoro " y luego vas a la carcel



Lo dudo muy sinceramente, no es técnica ni economicamente viable registrar miles/millones de viviendas. Los detectores de metales... en el interior de una vivienda (con cables, tuberias, radiadores, ...) no son tan funcionales como puede parecer. Menos si el metal se encuentra bien "empotrado".



clapham dijo:


> 2 - El comercio de metales sera ilegal . Sera prohibida la compra-venta de metales , quien compre o venda metales se enfrentara a una sancion de 10 anos de carcel por terrorismo economico contra " El Estado " .



Cierto. Pues te olvidas que lo tienes (excepto que te mueras de hambre) y lo dejas a los nietos.



clapham dijo:


> 3 - Habra controles de capital . Ni el dinero ( papel ) , ni los metales
> podran moverse libremente . Habran controles " rutinarios sopresa " en las carreteras . Se acabara la libertad de movimiento
> En los aeropuertos se controlara al detalle el trafico de metales



En esta fase ya estamos, por eso es importante tener metales y bien repartidos a ambos lados de la frontera.

Te olvidas del infierno fiscal al que nos acercamos, y que ocurrirá mucho antes que la persecución a los metales: quitas a los depósitos, impuestos a las plusvalias y a los inmuebles. Por eso es importante comprar metales ahora.


----------



## Marina (27 Mar 2014)

Y no pensáis q esto acabara en una guerra atómica-química y que lo mejor es construirse un búnker y comprar armas y medicinas....

No entiendo que OS pongáis tan esquizoparanoicos y lo límites solo a que OS quiten el oro...
si eres un esquizoparanoico tienes que ser lo hasta el final


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Hace pocos días ya comenté que esto se iba a producir...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/123567-putin-rusia-propio-sistema-pagos


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> 1 - Habra confiscacion de metales ( por las buenas ....)



Lo veo improbable. Para que iban a confiscar algo que para la mayoria de la gente es "una reliquia barbara", que no "sirve para nada ni se puede comer", que es una "burbuja" que no da dividendos... etc. 
Tal medida seria contraproducente para la confiscacion me*n*tal (la que se hace por las buenas) de la gente que repite los anteriores memes.

Recuerda que el oro es fisico y por tanto tienen que ir a buscarlo en persona (no se puede confiscar a golpe de click como el fiat). Es una labor muy dificil de gestionar, que llevaria mucho tiempo (del que no dispone el sistema financiero actual)

Ademas, recordemos que el oro debera ser activo Tier I (si no lo vuelven a aplazar). Cuando eso ocurra, lo que querran sera que vayas voluntariamente a entregar tu activo Tier I al banco para que te den un token a cambio de el... asi es como se roba, lo que tu dices es demasiado vulgar y contraproducente


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Muy buena esta entrevista a Antal Fekete...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ANTAL FEKETE: THE US IS THE NEW FALLING ROMAN EMPIRE (EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW)


----------



## clapham (27 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, clapham: Lo que tú comentas ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia y no por ello se ha podido evitar que los MPs hayan "circulado" con mayores o menores restricciones, por tanto nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... Yo, de momento, me preocupo de "acumular" y después -si llega el caso- ya me ocuparé de "defenderlos". Todo a su tiempo...
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Ah si ...dime en que momento de la " Historia " ha habido tanta tecnologia sofisticada al servicio del control total y absoluto de la sociedad . 
En los anos 30 no existia ni internet , ni las tarjetas de credito , ni ninguna mamandurria tecnologica . Ibas a la tienda comprabas tus metales 
y pagabas en cash . Ni rastro .
Hoy el 99 % de los metaleros compra online con VISA o MASTER CARD 
y ese registro electronico ( que no existia antes de 1970 ) 
permite controlar quien ( y que ) ha comprado.
Esa lista luego es pasada a los Bancos Centrales que haran su trabajo . Si no tienes el dinero en casa ( porque tienes una segunda vivienda ) 
iran a esa segunda vivienda . 
En 1930 no existian ni los escaneres , ni los detectores de metales ultrasofisticados . Podias ir con 3 kilos de oro encima y apenas se notarian 
Hoy un escaner puede saber cuantos gramos de metal tiene tu maleta 
LO SABEN TODO DE TI .

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 14:33 ----------




Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo veo improbable. Para que iban a confiscar algo que para la mayoria de la gente es "una reliquia barbara", que no "sirve para nada ni se puede comer", que es una "burbuja" que no da dividendos... etc.
> Tal medida seria contraproducente para la confiscacion me*n*tal (la que se hace por las buenas) de la gente que repite los anteriores memes.
> 
> Recuerda que el oro es fisico y por tanto tienen que ir a buscarlo en persona (no se puede confiscar a golpe de click como el fiat). Es una labor muy dificil de gestionar, que llevaria mucho tiempo (del que no dispone el sistema financiero actual)
> ...



Eres ingenuo y ellos son psicopatas despiadados asi que estas jodido . 
No tienen que ir casa por casa . Solo meter en la carcel a unos cuantos y el resto entregara voluntariamente sus metales .
Los cuales no tendran ningun valor porque ni podras venderlos 
ni podras cambiarlos por cosas pues recuerda los metales seran ilegalizados 
y habra cientos de chivatones a la caza de la recompensa 
Van a dejar los psicopatas que haya un grupusculo de metales ricos riquisimos y el Estado en la ruina ? No , iran a por tu oro .
Eso , claro esta antes de haberte robado tus ahorros ( todos ) 
Pero oye , si crees que no serian capaces de hacerlo alla tu mismo . Sigue 
comprando online como si vivieras en Maravillas ( como Alicia )


----------



## Ninonino (27 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ninonino,
> lo siento por el hombre, pero es una valiosa lección, lo de confiar en la mujer es discutible, pero lo de tenerlo todo en una única jarra... buff..



Puede que tengas razón y que el motivo por el que se llevaron tan fácilmente los metales fuese la ignorancia de ella. En todo caso, me extraña que ella no fuese consciente de que aquellos banqueros o señores del gobierno la estaban engañando, y me extraña también que el marido no le hubiese dejado nunca claro que aquella jarra "no existía".


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Hola, clapham: ¿Te preocupa la tecnología aplicada a la Seguridad? Pues, en tu caso, a lo mejor tienes "motivos", pero yo me gano la vida con este tema, así que -insisto- esto ahora no me preocupa lo más mínimo y si llega el momento será un problema "relativo"... Además, para qué me voy a preocupar del "mañana" si bastante trabajo ya tengo ahora. Lo dicho: "todo a su tiempo"...

Por cierto, la "grandísima" tecnología moderna sigue sin darnos pistas fiables de lo que ha pasado con el avión malasio desaparecido y mira que han pasado días...

En fin, clapham, cada cual se mueve en función de sus "percepciones", conocimientos, preparación, "habilidades", etc. y yo, hoy por hoy, estoy muy "tranquilo". Me preocupan más otras cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Ah si ...dime en que momento de la " Historia " ha habido tanta tecnologia sofisticada al servicio del control total y absoluto de la sociedad .
> En los anos 30 no existia ni internet , ni las tarjetas de credito , ni ninguna mamandurria tecnologica . Ibas a la tienda comprabas tus metales
> y pagabas en cash . Ni rastro .
> Hoy el 99 % de los metaleros compra online con VISA o MASTER CARD
> ...



Ir casa por casa buscando oro, es imposible... supongo que hablas de oro monetizado, no? Porque oro en forma de joyeria tendrian que registrar todas las casas del pais (inviable)

Solo a por el oro monetizado? Pese a que en Espana no tiene tanta gente, ten por seguro que serian cientos de miles de registros, que llevarian mucho tiempo, que resultan muy caros y que no aseguran exito alguno. Por mucho que sepan quien compro, no saben quien tiene y quien no. Ni saben donde lo tiene.

La diferencia respecto al fiat es que no puede realizarse mediante un click (gratis e instantaneamente).

De nuevo te repito: la forma de confiscar "elegante", es convencer a la gente para que entregue su oro *voluntariamente *en custodia y entregarle un token a cambio. Es la unica forma que se ha demostrado eficaz para quedarse facilmente con oro ajeno. 
Eso lo que haran los bancos cuando el oro sea activo Tier I, no es nada nuevo en realidad 

En Turquia ya lo estan haciendo porque necesitan meter en el sistema financiero el activo monetario que utilizan para pagar la energia irani:

SilverDoctors: Turkey to Attempt to Transfer Private Gold into Turkish Central Bank

Te dan intereses en fiat a cambio de ceder la custodia de tu oro al banco.


----------



## atom ant (27 Mar 2014)

Se me ocurre que algunas monedas de oro son moneda en sí, pesos mejicanos, krugerrand, kanguros etc, se supone que podrías pagar con ellas en el "super".
Técnicamente sería más complicada su confiscación legal ¿no? ... hablo desde la ignorancia por supuesto.

Saludos


----------



## Marina (27 Mar 2014)

No veo que se necesiten scanners.

Valdrá con que vayan a tu casa le saquén un ojo a tu padre ya tu madre de corten el pie derecho a tus hijos y y te digan que entregues todo el oro.

Después os mataran a todos no importa si no habéis entregado todo el oro pues muertos vosotros no sabra nadie donde está ese oro y si ese oro desaparece del mercado sube el valor del oro al haber menos. en definitiva es como si lo como si hubieran encontrado.


----------



## clapham (27 Mar 2014)

Que alguien me corrija 

Se supone que cuando colapse el sistema-ponzi-financiero y la riqueza ficticia ( lease bits ) se esfume millones de empresas quebraran . 
Si las empresas quiebran dejaran de pagarle las deudas a los bancos 
y despediran a sus trabajadores que a su vez dejaran de pagar a los bancos 
que a su vez quebraran y se paralizara la economia .
se supone que el oro ( y la plata ) es para cuando llegue ese momento 
o sea , para cuando llegue la Gran Depresion 2.0
Poder comprar comida , ropa , alojamiento , put...ops ...transporte , etc 
en teoria la moneda " dura " serian los metales y el dinero fiat 
bueno seria sustituido por una moneda globalizada mundial electronica 
EL ORO Y LA PLATA SERAN ILEGALIZADOS .
Asi que suponiendo que tengas suerte y no te confisquen no podras 
ni comprar tierras , ni comprar comida , ni comprar transporte 
ni nada con tus metales porque estarias cometiendo un delito 
( 10 anos de carcel ) . Cualquiera puede ser un chivaton informante de la Gestapo . Asi que tus 500 onzas de plata y tus 17 onzas de oro 
no serviran de nada porque no podras usarlos 
En la epoca de 1930 la gente que sobrevivio fue la que vivia en el campo 
tenia su huerta , su vaca y su granja de pollos .
El resto ( o entrego sus metales o paso hambre y necesidad )


----------



## Marina (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija
> 
> Se supone que cuando colapse el sistema-ponzi-financiero y la riqueza ficticia ( lease bits ) se esfume millones de empresas quebraran .
> Si las empresas quiebran dejaran de pagarle las deudas a los bancos
> ...



Muy bueno...

Pero para algunos la crisis se parara justo cuando sus 10 grs de oro los hagan dueños del mundo...

Lo dije muchas veces en esos escenarios lo único que te salva es terreno cultivable

Ademas el oro que tengas no valdrá nada frente a unos kilos de patatas


----------



## antonio1960 (27 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Muy bueno...
> 
> Pero para algunos la crisis se parara justo cuando sus 10 grs de oro los hagan dueños del mundo...
> 
> ...



Hay un tipo de marica que una enorme habilidad para el chismorreo.
La prueba la tenemos en programas dedicados a eso,.escándalos, putiferios y demás,,en todos aparece un marica de estos.
El caso es que tienen un éxito enorme, porque son capaces de cualquier cosa, injuriar, inventar, calumniar, montar escándalo en definitiva, para llamar la atención.
Caphlan es del tipo marica loca, de estas que no lo disimula.
Marina tiene unos modos masculinos pero la misma mala leche.
Descuartizamientos, ruina, mísera, parece que de un tiempo a esta parte, y gracias a la autoexaltación de que son objeto continuo, se han convencido, de que al final, además de las cucarachas van a sobrevivir ellos.
No veo una vergüenza en ser marica, pero muchas de sus actitudes no son pata celebrarla con orgullo.
Y que tengan cuidado con el tío Putin.


----------



## atom ant (27 Mar 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Muy bueno...
> 
> Pero para algunos la crisis se parara justo cuando sus 10 grs de oro los hagan dueños del mundo...
> 
> ...



Pues si lo ha dicho muchas veces, muchas veces se ha equivocado. Evidentemente no se ha parado a pensar lo que significa cuidar y proteger un campo de patatas o la cosecha de un manzano en una situación como la que propone.

Mientras existan los cultivos existirá un mínimo de civilización y el oro será valioso; incluso sin civilización, debido a sus propiedades físicas y simbólicas tendría valor.

Siempre se podrá cambiar una onza de plata por una docena de huevos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Algunos ya no saben cómo "despotricar" contra los MPs y la "argumentación" que nos ofrecen es cada vez más floja y penosa, signo evidente de "debilidad". Bueno, no sé porqué queréis polemizar, ya que si no queréis MPs pues no los compráis y en paz, pero los que los compramos vamos a seguir haciéndolo sin hacer puto caso a lo que digáis.

Y también para algunos que "presumen" de conocimientos económico-financieros, decirles que poca cultura histórica demuestran. Un ejemplo: en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar con dos monedas de Oro se compraron las patatas que consumieron en un pueblo alemán durante todo un invierno... 

Y lo dejo aquí porque el "nivel" demostrado es de "parvulario"...


----------



## Sorima (27 Mar 2014)

pues me parece interesante.up.


----------



## karlilatúnya (27 Mar 2014)

El mejor cultivo no se hace en un huerto,se hace a través de la comunicación entre las personas,con educación y saber estar.Su fruto es la amistad.Esa amistad que en los malos momentos salva más vidas que todo el oro del mundo.
Algunas personas nunca serán ricas del todo,simplemente porque aparte del oro(o lo que consideren ellos reserva de valor) no tendrán nada más que soledad...buscada cada día, a golpe de menosprecio y chulería. 
Hay gente que se olvida, que al final todos somos lo mismo cuando caemos...nada...si no contamos con la ayuda de alguien.
En fin,para que discutir,si ya queda tan poco tiempo que lo mejor es hacer cada uno lo que pueda (siempre)sin comprometer ni perjudicar a nadie.
Suerte a todos,yo por si tengo que ayudar,algún día a algún amigo, buscaré el doble de oro del que me hace falta para mi y los míos...justo lo contrario que algunos, que estarán esperando resolver el problema cuando venga,o si no puede arreglarlo correr hacia el vecino,si ese al que ni saludaba...:ouch:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija
> 
> Se supone que cuando colapse el sistema-ponzi-financiero y la riqueza ficticia ( lease bits ) se esfume millones de empresas quebraran .
> Si las empresas quiebran dejaran de pagarle las deudas a los bancos
> ...



Onvre, en mi caso, considero el oro como una forma de ahorro a largo plazo para el caso que el tinglado siga más o menos como está. Para escenarios más apocalípticos ni lo considero, de hecho creo que hasta sería peligrosa su tenencia. Pero bueno, nunca se sabe en la que nos vamos a ver...


----------



## clapham (27 Mar 2014)

ejemplo 1 : 

Campo de Caso , Asturias . 
tres meses despues del mad max . clapham se encuentra en su quintana 
solo ( porque es un egoista y un cabron ) 
de pronto le empieza a doler la barriga , tose y escupe sangre ...
se asusta . Coge 1 krugerrand y la bicicleta , el pueblo mas proximo es Llanes 
donde aun vive el unico medico que no ha muerto .
doctor , doctor ...que me pasa ? que traes clapham ? patatas , leche , manzanas , un puercoooooooooo ? NO, NO ....traigo oro .
oro ? pero estas loco , no recuerdas que es ilegal , me pueden meter preso 
largo de aqui judio cabron .....
2 dias despues clapham muere dejando su " tesoro " enterrado 

ejemplo 2 : 

Paradero de Mangas , Provincia de Artemisa 
tres meses despues del mad max , clapham se encuentra en su finca con su familia , sus amigos y algunos trabajadores de la granja .
de pronto le empieza a doler la barriga , tose y escupe sangre ...
se asusta . tiene 4 medicos en un radio de 500 metros ...joder , Arturo 
que es gastroenterologo ...pepe , coge el carreton de caballos 
doctor doctor ? que me pasa ? que traes clapham ? platanos , malanga , un par de botas ? un puercoooooooooo ? Mire , dos quesos y estas bragas 
para su mujer Eradia , las compre en Espana en el 2014 .
Si me cura doctor le traigo manana un puerco ....
acuestate ahi ...que vamos para el hospital de Artemisa . pero oiga 
no esta cerrado ? Si , pero me lo abren cuando hay pagos , hace falta unos jaboncitos , tu sabes ....Hay una planta de petroleo para emergencia 
petroleo venezolano que llevamos escondiendo desde 2012 
soy prepper , clapham ...


----------



## sierramadre (27 Mar 2014)

Creo que a veces los arboles no le dejan ver el bosque a mas de uno, perderse en los detalles crea ruido y este a su vez crea confusion.
lo que yo veo es que se ha creado mucho dinero en forma de bits y billetes sin respaldo de cosas de valor que avalen su existencia, por lo tanto solo pueden hacer 2 cosas, una seria destruir ese dinero a base de robar depositos, hacer quitas y hundir las bolsas con lo cual los mp se revalorizarian al convertirse en refugio.
La otra opcion que tienen seria hiperinflacionar y que el valor de todo lo tangible se cuadruplicara y acto seguido fundir a impuestos a todo aquel que tuviera algo tangible con lo cual los mp tambien se dispararian de precio como todo pero con la ventaja de que no es tan fiscalizable como un terreno o unos pisos y disfrutaria de la hiperinflacion de todo lo tangible pero no de su hiperfiscalizacion.
que si, que pueden aparecer los geo en tu casa con un detector pero es menos probable que una subida del ibi del 300% como las que ya he visto.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (27 Mar 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Creo que a veces los arboles no le dejan ver el bosque a mas de uno, perderse en los detalles crea ruido y este a su vez crea confusion.
> lo que yo veo es que se ha creado mucho dinero en forma de bits y billetes sin respaldo de cosas de valor que avalen su existencia, por lo tanto solo pueden hacer 2 cosas, una seria destruir ese dinero a base de robar depositos, hacer quitas y hundir las bolsas con lo cual los mp se revalorizarian al convertirse en refugio.
> La otra opcion que tienen seria hiperinflacionar y que el valor de todo lo tangible se cuadruplicara y acto seguido fundir a impuestos a todo aquel que tuviera algo tangible con lo cual los mp tambien se dispararian de precio como todo pero con la ventaja de que no es tan fiscalizable como un terreno o unos pisos y disfrutaria de la hiperinflacion de todo lo tangible pero no de su hiperfiscalizacion.
> que si, que pueden aparecer los geo en tu casa con un detector pero es menos probable que una subida del ibi del 300% como las que ya he visto.
> ...



Por eso la mejor opcion es escapar fuera de Mordor a donde el ojo de Saruman no llegue


----------



## Marina (27 Mar 2014)

Insisto ante estas visiones apocalípticas comprar terreno...
Por mal que hayan ido las cosas la propiedad privada se ha mantenido ya que los propietarios se agruparan o el poco estado que quede las defenderán como hace 200/1000/2000 años...

Ahora están baratisimas...
a ver si ni tenéis una huerta. 
(Por cierto yo tengo terrenos heredados que lleva cultivándolos 40 años gratis un familiar. Y no me importa)
A ver si al final ni teneis oro ni huertas ni terreno ni nada


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2014)

la mejor inversión siempre han sido las putas y no es un chiste.

No sé si a futuro habrá metales, puercos, marranos o lo que sea pero tengo claro que el macho feo (y el listillo que se la pega a la mujer) seguirá yendo a putas y las pagará con lo que tenga valor en cada momento. El futuro son los chuloputas.


----------



## sierramadre (27 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Por eso la mejor opcion es escapar fuera de Mordor a donde el ojo de Saruman no llegue



Algunos no tenemos esa opcion, por temas laborales y familiares estamos atados geograficamente.

Ademas no me veo en lo que hoy es tercer mundo dirigiendo una plantacion bananera, si me fuera de aqui seria a paises que me gustan tipo suecia o dinamarca donde estaria igual o mas controlado que aqui.
Por cierto no comparto sus visiones en general pero me gusta leerle.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2014)

Bueno, no hay "problema": si alguien tiene vocación de "chuloputa" pues ya lo sabe, que se ponga a "practicar"... Y ¡ojo! que no todo el mundo "vale", ya que aparte de "planta" hacen falta "huevos" -y no en la "boca"- porque en ese mundo la "competencia" es dura.

Qué fácil es hablar de lo que se desconoce...

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 22:27 ----------

Vamos a intentar "reconducir" el hilo... Y dejo un enlace a una noticia que nos demuestra que, en el contexto actual, el dinero no conoce de "aliados"...

- China elige a Londres como base de las operaciones con su moneda en Occidente â€“ RT


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Mar 2014)

Por favor, no aliementen al troll....


Spoiler














No se si estará repetido, pero es uno artículo muy interesante de Claudio Vargas.

Los Goldbugs tienen razón 

El oro cae por debajo de los 1.300, los datos positivos reales o ficticios, parece que indican que volveremos a los precios de antes de la crisis ucraniana.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (27 Mar 2014)

No sé en qué os basáis algunos para decir que va a colapsar el fiat, ¿porque imprimen mucho los bancos centrales? ¿Sabéis lo que son las reservas bancarias? Mientras el dinero impreso vaya a reservas o a devolver deudas éste no se multiplica al conceder créditos, por lo que la hiperinflación seguirá sin llegar.

Han cambiado mucho los tiempos desde la época de Weimar y ahora los banqueros centrales saben lo que hacen.

La única opción que veo de que haya hiperinflación es que se produjera una catástrofe natural que hiciera descender dramáticamente la producción de bienes y servicios que haría que ese dinero excedente no estuviera respaldado por riqueza real, y no creo que eso pase la verdad.

En cuanto a la confiscación del oro, no os precupéis, aunque sea Tier I, esos tiempos han quedado atrás y los estados no van a perder tiempo y recursos en quitaros las pocas oncitas que tengáis.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2014)

Dejo un enlace que lo explica muy bien, pero bueno cada cual puede opinar como le parezca, a fin de cuentas todo es una simple cuestión de "información"... Se tiene o no se tiene y después la "procesamos" como nos dé la gana... En cuanto a las "pocas" o muchas ONZAS que podamos tener, pues mejor tenerlas a no tenerlas y es que el dinero de uno se lo gasta o lo coloca donde mejor le parece... Supongo que en esto último estamos de acuerdo, ¿No?

El sistema monetario actual tiende al colapso

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (28 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> el dinero de uno se lo gasta o lo coloca donde mejor le parece... Supongo que en esto último estamos de acuerdo, ¿No?



Completamente de acuerdo.

Sobre el enlace:



> Además, los Bancos Centrales carecen de reservas para respaldar la moneda emitida por ellos mismos.



Primera mentira, las reservas son las de los bancos comerciales (el coeficiente de caja) más las reservas excedentes que depositan en el BCE.



> Los pasivos valen varias veces más que los activos. Los activos están sobrevalorados. Mientras que no haya que liquidar los activos todo irá bien y se podrán ir creando más activos, más dinero imaginario, para respaldar a otros activos también de dinero imaginario.



Segunda mentira... Eso sólo pasaría si todos los activos se pusieran a la vez en venta, cosa que no ha sucedido jamás.



> En realidad, ni el dinero físico ni el virtual valen más que la confianza que todos depositamos en él.



Tercera mentira, el fiat tiene como respaldo los activos que se compran con él cada vez que se crea al conceder un crédito... Si bajan los activos como por ejemplo la vivienda, con restringir el crédito durante una temporada (es lo que estamos viviendo ahora) no sólo el dinero no se devalúa sino que a veces hasta sube su valor (deflación).



> Con el sistema de reserva fraccionaria y dinero fiat imaginario, poner límites a la especulación es imposible. ¿Quién habría de hacerlo? No existe ninguna autoridad mundial con competencias para ello; ni se detecta voluntad política por parte de nadie.



¿Qué tiene de malo la especulación? A veces se gana y otras se pierde... Es un juego de suma cero, no tiene impacto en la cantidad de fiat en circulación en la economía real. Os recuerdo que los metaleros también especuláis, a veces hasta con supuestos apocalipsis...



> Pero la desregulación de los mercados que proponía el Consenso de Washington fracasó en su aplicación práctica y hoy muchos países, como Venezuela y Bolivia, están abandonando estos postulados.



Abandonan el liberalismo y ahora les va de maravilla (nótese la ironía).



> Con el neoliberalismo, el mercado se ha visto distorsionado por el hiperconsumo, y la microeconomía absorbida y deformada por la macroeconomía. La expansión económica siempre es hueca, ficticia, si no va acompañada del crecimiento real de la riqueza material.



Otra mentira. Si la gente consume se producen bienes y por tanto crece la economía real.



> Cuando la producción de petróleo sea inferior a la demanda, se disparará la inflación



O no. Llegará un momento que explotar otras fuentes de energía resulte rentable (eso sin contar que se encuentren otras más baratas) y tanto el precio del petróleo como la inflación dejarán de subir.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2014)

En fin, lo que le decía: "información" = "interpretación". Lo que para Vd. son "mentiras" para mí son VERDADES y lo son también para buena parte de los economistas. Como Vd. lo tiene tan claro y yo también, pues sigamos nuestros respectivos caminos y el tiempo dará y quitará "razones"... Al menos, es de agradecer que Vd. haya argumentado su posición.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2014)

clapham dijo:


> se supone que el oro ( y la plata ) es para cuando llegue ese momento
> o sea , para cuando llegue la Gran Depresion 2.0
> Poder comprar comida , ropa , alojamiento , put...ops ...transporte , etc
> en teoria la moneda " dura " serian los metales y el dinero fiat
> bueno* seria sustituido por una moneda globalizada mundial electronica *



Das por hecho que el futuro implica un escenario de moneda globalizada mundial electronica, cuando es precismente ese modelo el que esta colapsando (la moneda que persigue el supuesto "NWO" para tener "control absoluto" ya existe y se llama dolar).

En caso de ser sustituida por otra moneda igual, porque iban a prohibirse los MP´s si hoy en dia no lo han hecho? Los MPs coexistiran como alternativa monetaria y formara precio con cualquier forma de dinero (impuesta) que se use en el futuro.

La confiscacion tuvo sentido en su momento para obligar a la gente a pasar de un sistema donde el oro era dinero (representado por papelitos) a otro en el que el papelito era dinero "por si mismo". Para pasar de un sistema monetario basado en oro a otro basado en papel, se necesita coaccion y obligacion de usarlos como medio de pago para deudas e impuestos (ademas de una propaganda negativa hacia el oro por parte de mass media y ciencia economica "oficial"). Estamos en ese escenario? NO

El caso es que ahora nos enfrentamos al escenario opuesto, y vamos a pasar de un sistema de papel irredimible a otro basado en oro porque no puede ser de otra forma en un mundo multipolar (como nadie puede imponer su moneda al resto, a todos les interesa un sistema monetario que no controle ningun actor). 
La confiscacion la sufrira quien no tenga mas que papeles/bytes sin valor ya que eso si que es confiscable facilmente por el sistema: basta con un click... :fiufiu:

PD. *Cambio de sistema monetario no implica colapso*... implica transferencia de renta de unos a otros, nada nuevo bajo el sol :rolleye:

El oro ha tenido valor en cualquier escenario (madmaxista) de los ultimos 5.000 anos Y anteriormente seguro que tambien lo tenia:
"Yo te doy piedra brillante si tu bunga-bunga"


----------



## _Mirar_ (28 Mar 2014)

*Maximum_Trolling*
No me estas convenciendo con esos argumentos. :no:
Ejemplos en la historia de la humanidad... :ouch:
Pero no divagues... ienso:

*Spielzeug*
Todo muy bien argumentado. :Aplauso:


----------



## maragold (28 Mar 2014)

maragold dijo:


> No, es el siguiente en mi lista.
> Ahora estoy leyendo Viaje a la Libertad Económica de Daniel Lacalle.
> 
> En el fondo tú no eres diferente a nosotros. De hecho no creo que haya un nosotros y un vosotros.
> ...





Marina dijo:


> mañana intentaré responderte.





maragold dijo:


> Marina, no me has respondido. Te vas por los cerros de Úbeda escudándote en un discurso sobre la inflación y la deflación.
> Muy bien, y?
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a repetir: para ganar dinero (de verdad), están las empresas.
> ...



Han pasado tres días y sigues sin responderme. Quizá es porque no tienes respuesta.

*Como decía, para mí la única manera de ganar dinero de verdad es a través de empresas.*
Cuáles???... buffff, ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
Los más locos tenemos una propia. Se puede ganar? Muchísimo!!!... se puede perder? Muchísimo más!!! :cook:

Luego ya te vas a las bolsas y ahí, pues como la selva. Pelotazos a mansalva, pero timos a mansalva también. El último??? Bien cerquita lo hemos tenido: PESCANOVA.

Trading? Para expertos, y con una mano en el bolsillo... y la otra en la caja de Tranquimazín! ::

*Y luego está el cómo proteger patrimonio. Activos.*
Diversificando. Eso es así, no puede ser de otra manera, porque TODO, absolutamente TODO, tiene un riesgo.

Se trata de medir riesgos y buscar máxima protección al menor riesgo. Qué fácil, verdad??? Pues NO.

Y por qué NO??? Porque estamos rodeados de ladrones y timadores, que están esperando que bajemos la guardia para apropiarse de nuestro patrimonio.
Empezando por los políticos y los banqueros. Sí, ellos. 
Por supuesto apoyados en empresarios, sindicatos y mindundis, manporreros del sistema, que actúan de voceros y embaucadores a corta distancia.

Mis humildes conclusiones?

- Tierras. A ser posible con pozo artesiano y frutales.
- Ladrillo. Si se le suma rentabilidad vía inquilinos, mejor que mejor.
- Deuda pública. La justa y ojito al perdigacho de qué país está detrás.
- Depósitos. Al 1%?!?!... deja que me descojone! :XX:
- Fondos garantizados?!?!... me remito a los dos puntos anteriores
- Planes de pensiones?!?!... sin comentarios!

*- y por último, el más grande de todos los seguros financieros: ORO FÍSICO!*

Cuánto?!?!... :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2014)

En fin, no se trata de convencer a nadie y que cada cual piense como estime oportuno y sus conocimientos le permitan, pero de ahí a que vengan por este hilo a impartirnos "lecciones" económico-financieras... pues como que no. Otra cosa, y muy diferente, es que se expresen opiniones, se argumenten y se hagan con educación. Después nos podrán convencer o no, pero eso ya es otro "asunto", entre otras cosas porque la mayoría de los que escribimos en este hilo solemos ser "metaleros" y contrarios al Sistema Ponzi que representa el dinero Fiat, así que veo complicado que podamos "converger" en las opiniones y, por tanto, muchas veces tengo la sensación de estar perdiendo el tiempo...

maragold: Ya sabes que compartimos muchas de las cosas que comentas, pero también has de entender que la mayor parte de la gente es asalariada, así que lo de ser "empresario" les queda bastante lejano y luego vamos a ser realistas, puesto que esa misma gente suele estar endeudada, al igual que lo están la mayor parte de las empresas de este país, así que la capacidad de"ahorro" ha quedado muy restringida.

Eso no quita para que aquí comentemos sobre los MPs y las "ventajas" que pueden ofrecer para aquellos que quieran "asegurar" parte de su Patrimonio y, desde luego, para nada aconsejo meter todo a "blanco o negro"... En mí caso particular, no he tenido más "huevos" que sobreponderar la parte de mí Patrimonio dedicada a los MPs, pero también no es menos cierto que no me ha hecho ninguna gracia y, entre otras cosas, porque creo en la diversificación y en ella contemplo los Planes de Pensiones, pero para aquellos que ya los tengan y que ahora mismo están sirviendo para que algunos hayan podido recuperarlos y puedan seguir viviendo un poco más "dignamente"... Tampoco veo mal que la gente diversifique en aquellos activos financieros que ayudan a que la Economía "real" funcione, pero sabiendo en todo momento donde se mete, aunque el riesgo de la ESTAFA siempre estará ahí. Y un buen ejemplo que me sirve es la empresa que me citas, es decir Pescanova... ¿Hace pocos años podías imaginar algo así?

Los postulados que defendemos los "metaleros" son harto conocidos y el nivel intelectual que hay por aquí no es de "taberna", por tanto no deberíamos conceder tanta importancia a los trolls que empiezan a asomar por este hilo y que a mí, en lo personal, ya empiezan a "cansarme" por lo poco que aportan...

En fin, amigo maragold, "divagaciones" después del café de la comida...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 15:19 ----------

En línea con alguna de las cosas que he comentado...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/123667-comercio-lento-segunda-guerra-mundial


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2014)

Más de lo "mismo" y que todavía haya gente que haga el "avestruz"... Me recuerdan a aquel burro que va por la vía del tren y oye como éste le avisa sonoramente y se dice a sí mismo: "Como no te apartes tú..."

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/123647-nueva-crisis-financiera-culpa


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Y ahora Japón...

He leído una interesante noticia en "zerohedge.com" y que refleja como la gente en Japón se está volcando en la compra de Oro. A destacar: "La empresa Tanaka Kikinzoku, especialista en MPs, informó que las ventas de lingotes de Oro a través de siete de sus tiendas han subido más del 500% este mes. El pasado jueves, en su tienda principal en Ginza, se formó una cola de personas de unas tres horas de duración, para poder comprar barras de 500 grs. a un coste de Y2.3 ($22.500). Este mes de Marzo ha sido el mes más activo en Tanaka en sus 120 años de historia."

Ciertamente, Oriente sigue otro camino diametralmente opuesto a Occidente. Veremos cuándo y cómo "colisiona" este asunto...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (29 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y ahora Japón...
> 
> He leído una interesante noticia en "zerohedge.com" y que refleja como la gente en Japón se está volcando en la compra de Oro. A destacar: "La empresa Tanaka Kikinzoku, especialista en MPs, informó que las ventas de lingotes de Oro a través de siete de sus tiendas han subido más del 500% este mes. El pasado jueves, en su tienda principal en Ginza, se formó una cola de personas de unas tres horas de duración, para poder comprar barras de 500 grs. a un coste de Y2.3 ($22.500). Este mes de Marzo ha sido el mes más activo en Tanaka en sus 120 años de historia."
> 
> Ciertamente, Oriente sigue otro camino diametralmente opuesto a Occidente. Veremos cuándo y cómo "colisiona" este asunto...









Desde que se anunció con la Abenomics que se iba a duplicar la base monetaria el precio de la onza en yenes, con altibajos de por medio, está prácticamente igual. Según la teoría metalera al imprimir el doble de dinero el precio de la onza debería haberse multiplicado por 2... ¿Por qué no ha pasado esto?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Desde que se anunció con la Abenomics que se iba a duplicar la base monetaria el precio de la onza en yenes, con altibajos de por medio, está prácticamente igual. Según la teoría metalera al imprimir el doble de dinero el precio de la onza debería haberse multiplicado por 2... ¿Por qué no ha pasado esto?



Lo que yo sé y me importa es que los japoneses están comprando bastante Oro y le remito a que se lea el articulo que cito y que podrá obtener en el buscador del navegador. Supongo que si los japoneses están actuando así es por algo... ¿No? Sino qué sentido tiene cambiar Yenes por Oro. Y Vd. debiera saber que hay "ineficiencias" en los mercados y que se subsanan con el tiempo si no es que "revientan" antes...

Por cierto, yo no tengo ni sigo ninguna "teoría metalera" del tipo que Vd. cita. En mí caso, cambio mis "billetitos de colores" por MPs, independientemente del "ruido" que pueda haber. Ya le comenté en un anterior post que cada cual es muy libre de hacer con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno y, evidentemente, si yo lo hago es porque creo que voy a "optimizar" más ese dinero en MPs que en "papel".

Saludos.

Dejo el enlace: Japanese Prepare For "Abenomics Failure", Scramble To Buy Physical Gold | Zero Hedge


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Mar 2014)

Apoyo la moción. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Vamos a seguir "perdiendo" tiempo explicando lo que no habría que explicar a quienes creen tener suficientes conocimientos económico-financieros. Voy a elegir alatoriamente un año, por ejemplo el 2003...

Hace pocos días, el conforero taurus ponía el ejemplo de la adquisición de un buen traje como medida de "valor" del Oro a través del tiempo. Y eso es cierto, y vamos a elegir otra fecha aleatoria, por ejemplo 1900 y nos encontramos que con una Onza de Oro podemos adquirir un buen traje tanto en 1900 como en el 2003 (y podemos elegir el año que deseemos como "muestra"). 

¿Qué le sucedió al Dólar en el período 1900-2003? Pues, un Dólar de 1900 valía un Dólar y ese mismo Dólar en el 2003 ya solamente valía unos 7 centavos. Es decir, una caída de 14 veces, mientras el Oro había seguido manteniendo su poder adquisitivo. ¿Cuál había sido el motivo principal? Simplemente, que había aumentado la oferta del dinero, de manera que en 1900 era de unos $34 en circulación por habitante, frente a los $2075 del 2003, por tanto un aumento de 61 veces. Así que no veáis como debe estar el "patio" en terminos "reales" en nuestro 2014...

Y el problema estriba en que existe un dinero que no se ve y que es electrónico y no "físico". Las impresoras de los Bancos Centrales tienen una "equivalencia electrónica" y eso no lo digo yo, sino que ya lo dijo en el 2002 el que fuera Presidente de la FED, Ben Bernanke...

El Oro no hace falta que se multiplique por "x", ya que el dinero Fiat sufre una fuerte devaluación de forma permanente en el tiempo...

Nada, espero que alguno lo haya entendido y sino tampoco pasa nada... Cada cual sabe lo que sabe e "interpreta" lo que quiere.


----------



## Aro (29 Mar 2014)

Da gusto ver que os seguís divirtiendo como siempre ;-)

No he olvidado una vieja idea que compartió el compañero TradingMetales. Dijo que Kiyosaki sólo "enseña" a trabajar con bienes inmuebles y plata, prácticamente.
Yo os pregunto, ¿conocéis algún autor o autores que sean buenos y enseñen a usar otro tipo de activos? 

Saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, Aro: Yo te aconsejaría que leyeras "El inversor inteligente", de Benjamín Graham, y que es un buen libro para "situarse", aunque los últimos tiempos cuestionan muchas de las cosas que se dicen en el mismo.

Conozco muchos libros económico-financieros y que ocupaban un lugar predominante en mi librería, hasta que me dí cuenta de que ya tenía "opinión", así que me fui desprendiendo de los mismos y es que llegue a la conclusión de que ya no me servían, que no me podían explicar el mundo actual en el que ahora vivimos. Se "salvaron" aquellos libros de Historia Económica y que si son muy orientativos para explicarnos lo que ya ha sucedido en otros períodos históricos y entonces observas como muchas cosas se "repiten"...

En fin, yo soy "metalero" y como tal tengo mis "defectos" y mis "virtudes", es decir creo básicamente en bienes tangibles y MPs. Luego, siempre hay que tener liquidez suficiente para enfrentar situaciones complejas. ¿Por qué? Mira, el Patrimonio es la suma de nuestros activos, tanto líquidos como los que no lo son, y puedes tener un gran Patrimonio en tierras y bienes inmuebles, pero no líquidos y si no hay efectivo, son fácilmente devaluables.

Por otro lado, si optamos por el dinero en efectivo en sus diferentes variedades, tienes el peligro de la Inflación, sobre todo la "no oficial", aparte del riesgo de las devaluaciones también "oficiales" o no y la rapiña de la que hacen gala últimamente los Gobiernos y los Bancos.

Desde mi experiencia personal, te diría que tuvieras presente estas cuatro cosas:

- No confíes en los ingresos de una sola fuente ni confíes en un trabajo: nada dura para siempre.

- Hay que vivir por debajo de nuestras posibilidades y ello no significa renunciar a aquello que nos guste, pero hay que "racionalizarlo"...

- Aprender lo máximo sobre las finanzas: te alertarán sobre las continuas "trampas" que encontrarás.

- Hay vida después de la quiebra o una mala situación económica. Como leí en cierta ocasión: "Nunca sabes lo fuerte que puedes llegar a ser hasta que ser fuerte es tu única opción."

En fin, no respondo específicamente a lo que planteas, pero bueno se me "entiende" perfectamente lo que quiero transmitir.

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, mi primera participación en el hilo. De la entrevista a Jim Rickards que ya se colgó hace unos días en el hilo y que creo que ha pasado desapercibida. La siguiente respuesta me parece digna de mención sobretodo ante el escenario de deflación que nos espera.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: JIM RICKARDS: CHINA IS IMPORTING GOLD SECRETLY USING MILITARY CHANNELS (EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW!)

_Jim, is the world on the verge of a deflationary collapse or an inflationary one? In any case, is it a good idea for the common people and even entire countries to accumulate physical gold reserves?

- The world is on the knife-edge of inflation and deflation. There is a powerful deflationary trend in the world because of the depression of 2007 and the need to sell assets to liquidate debt, which puts further downward pressure on asset prices, increasing stress on others, forcing further asset sales, etc. in a downward spiral. There is a powerful inflationary trend in the world because of massive money printing and zero interest rates, which allows the use of leverage to pump up asset prices. The deflation and inflation are cancelling each other out in price indices but neither is going away soon. Physical gold reserves are the best asset class in this situation. If inflation prevails, gold prices will go much higher through market forces. If deflation prevails, the government may force gold prices to go higher in order to cause more generalized inflation. This happened around the world from 1931 to 1934 when the U.K., U.S. and others devaluated their currencies by raising the price of gold. In the depths of the deflationary Great Depression, the price of gold measured in dollars increased 75%. This illustrates why gold is being accumulated by central banks because *it preserves wealth in inflation and deflation*._


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (29 Mar 2014)

Los bancos centrales y los particulares acumulan oro principalmente por 2 razones, una es la que decía Einstein, que la estupidez humana no tiene límites, y otra porque desconfían unos de otros.

Muchos países desconfían entre sí y prefieren pagarse en oro o certificados de oro en lugar de en fiat money, por eso los banqueros centrales lo atesoran, no porque les den ningún valor al oro, que no lo tiene más allá de la imaginación de algunos. Y a su vez algunos países sólo aceptan oro o promesas de pago en oro porque todavía viven en la Edad Media mentalmente hablando.

Y este valor imaginario es precisamente también en el que se refugian los poseedores de oro físico particulares, si al menos fuese una materia prima ampliamente usada en la industria aún podría tener alguna explicación racional, pero no, los argumentos son siempre irracionales y supuestamente históricos (el oro se usaba antes, cuando íbamos en carros tirados por caballos).

Porque ya me diréis qué valor va a preservar el oro si se descubriera una inmensa mina, o si se capturara un gigantesco asteroide de oro puro, o si simplemente descendiera drásticamente la demanda de oro físico, entonces seguiría el mismo comportamiento que cualquier otro bien o servicio en el mercado: su valor, tanto monetario como real, bajaría.

Tarde o temprano todos aquellos que atesoran sus piedras brillantes tendrán que cambiar ese metal que tanto aprecian por billetes de curso legal, ya que los necesitarán para pagar sus facturas, y es este fiat money el que se ha impuesto no sólo por parte de los estados sino también por la propia evolución científico-tecnológica y social para facilitar el comercio y la creación de riqueza, ya que como casi todo el mundo sabe las transferencias bancarias electrónicas son inmensamente más seguras que ir trasladando dinero físico de un sitio a otro, es por esto por lo que la mayoría de actores económicos del mercado consideran el oro como una reliquia bárbara.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Hay "argumentaciones" que me demuestran que mi apuesta por los MPs puede no estar "equivocada". Desgraciadamente, no existe una cátedra de "estupidología", así que no podemos medirla o comprobar su alcance, pero bueno podemos acercarnos a una "valoración" más o menos correcta.

Siempre he dicho que soy un gran seguidor de Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas y éste, entre otras "perlas", nos dejo la siguiente: "Todos los que parecen estúpidos, lo son y, además, también lo son la mitad de los que no lo parecen."

Creo que "acertó"...

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 19:29 ----------

Y vamos a dejar otro ejemplo de ¿"ineficiencia"?...

- Another Gold Smash, USDJPY Dash | Zero Hedge


----------



## Kubatronik (29 Mar 2014)

Troleada de pésima calidad. Se espera algo más por favor.



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Los bancos centrales y los particulares acumulan oro principalmente por 2 razones, una es la que decía Einstein, que la estupidez humana no tiene límites, y otra porque desconfían unos de otros.



La misma estupidez por la que expanden la masa monetaria hasta el infinito y más allá.



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Muchos países desconfían entre sí y prefieren pagarse en oro o certificados de oro en lugar de en fiat money, por eso los banqueros centrales lo atesoran, no porque les den ningún valor al oro, que no lo tiene más allá de la imaginación de algunos. Y a su vez algunos países sólo aceptan oro o promesas de pago en oro porque todavía viven en la Edad Media mentalmente hablando.



Por eso mismo piden en oro, porque el fiat depende de que la gente confíe en él, mientras que el oro ha tenido valor siempre. Será por algo que se considera capital Tier 1?



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Porque ya me diréis qué valor va a preservar el oro si se descubriera una inmensa mina, o si se capturara un gigantesco asteroide de oro puro, o si simplemente descendiera drásticamente la demanda de oro físico, entonces seguiría el mismo comportamiento que cualquier otro bien o servicio en el mercado: su valor, tanto monetario como real, bajaría.



Espera que ahora la geología nos va a permitir sacar el triple de oro al año con la mitad de energía para la extracción...si cae el asteroide en un país, no creo que éste se lo regale a otros países jajajajaja.




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Tarde o temprano todos aquellos que atesoran sus piedras brillantes tendrán que cambiar ese metal que tanto aprecian por billetes de curso legal, ya que los necesitarán para pagar sus facturas, y es este fiat money el que se ha impuesto no sólo por parte de los estados sino también por la propia evolución científico-tecnológica y social para facilitar el comercio y la creación de riqueza, ya que como casi todo el mundo sabe las transferencias bancarias electrónicas son inmensamente más seguras que ir trasladando dinero físico de un sitio a otro, es por esto por lo que la mayoría de actores económicos del mercado consideran el oro como una reliquia bárbara.



Claro que tendrán que cambiarlo a fiat en caso de necesidad (en caso de que siga existiendo el fiat...), lo que no entiendes es que con toda la deuda emitida en forma de expansión de masa monetaria, al cambiar ese oro por papelitos de colores tendrás muchos más papelitos que si no hubieras comprado oro años antes.


----------



## fff (29 Mar 2014)

Viendo el otro dia una película vi que sólo hay un activo más valioso que el dinero. Y curiosamente "eso" era lo que se utilizaba para comerciar. Y me dio que pensar, pues el esquema es original. In time.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Pero si todo es más "sencillo" de explicar: con las impresoras "sacando humo" solamente llegan para pagar los "intereses" y para pagar el principal tendrán que esperar a la caída del "asteroide"...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (29 Mar 2014)

Ya sabía que os iba a gustar mi post, por eso lo he escrito 

El que dice que cuando cambie sus oros por papeles tendrá más papeles no lo dirá por los que compraron oro a 1.400€ la onza y lo intenten vender ahora por 900€.

Para los que decís que los bancos centrales imprimen mucho, que si la expansión monetaria, que si patatím, que sepáis una cosa de primero de economía: cuando el ciclo es bajista y se entra en crisis los bancos dan menos créditos y por tanto se multiplica menos el dinero por lo que la cantidad de dinero en circulación baja; cuando el ciclo es alcista y se multiplica más la cantidad de dinero, hay más dinero en circulación pero éste está respaldado por bienes y servicios reales, por lo que el dinero no pierde valor.

La única razón por la que se disparó el oro es porque entró en burbuja y la misma razón por la que baja desde los 1.900$ que llegó a tocar hasta los 1.300$ actuales (y lo que le queda) es porque esa burbuja estalló.

Ya está todo pensado en política monetaria, estamos en buenas manos, podéis estar tranquilos y vender vuestras onzas por dinero real, es decir euros, que no va a llegar el apocalipsis financiero, ni la implosión del fiat money ni nada por el estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Pues, SI, me ha gustado su post y es que me ha servido para reafirmarme en mis "convicciones", aunque eso sí, agradezco sus "desinteresadas" recomendaciones, pero no sé y es que uno es un poco "leído" y ¿sabe? me quedo con lo que dijo Giovanni Papini: "El dinero es el estiércol del diablo"... Así que, "por si acaso", me voy a quedar con mis MPs.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 20:46 ----------

- Mark Wagner hace arte con un dólar


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ...
> Ya está todo pensado en política monetaria, estamos en buenas manos, podéis estar tranquilos y vender vuestras onzas por dinero real, es decir euros, que no va a llegar el apocalipsis financiero, ni la implosión del fiat money ni nada por el estilo.



Me acaba usted de convencer, el lunes mismo vendo mi gramo de oro y lo que me den lo dejo en manos de mi amigo el banquero, que el y sus amigos los políticos se pasan las noches enteras sin dormir, buscando nuevas formas de velar por nuestros intereses para que cada día tengamos un mejor nivel de vida. Yo sólo soy un ciudadano desagradecido y bárbaro que acumula simple metal.
Mode ironic of.

Esta es la misma forma de pensar que tienen las ovejas cuando están en la cola del matadero. Lo siento, pero esta oveja prefiere vivir en el monte a merced de los lobos antes que en el redil, "a salvo" cuidada por el pastor.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> Sobre el enlace:
> 
> ...




Descartes,(creo)llegó a una conclusión, que más tarde desarrollaría Nietzsche que decía:
La verdad no existe, tan ssólo multitud de interpretaciones.
Visto así la verdad es subjetiva,
Distintos puntos de vista pueden ser verdad en función del sujeto que interpreta.
La mentira : decir o defender cuestiones creyendo, interiormente que son falsas.Tenemos pues que la mentira es objeto en nuestro interior y nace de la propia voluntad, otra cosa sería estar equivocado, que no es lo mismo que mentir.
Estoy seguro que Fernando no miente, pero no puedo decir que esta aseveración sea cierta, es mi interpretación, si miente sería condición que el lo supiera, esto sólo puede saberlo el.
Creo, aunque no puedo garantizar tampoco que no crees en lo que dices.
Tan sólo haces un ejercicio intelectual, y de conocimiento.
Si tu no crees en lo que dices, mentirías, claro que puedo estar equivocado, eso sólo puedes saberlo tu.
Por otro lado hay verdades que si pueden tomar la forma de objeto dentro de nosotros mismos, son los principios, creo que Fernando los tiene y eso le impide mentir.
Otra vez según mi punto de vista.

(sigo en otro sitio)
Ahora vengo

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 22:24 ----------




Janus dijo:


> la mejor inversión siempre han sido las putas y no es un chiste.
> 
> No sé si a futuro habrá metales, puercos, marranos o lo que sea pero tengo claro que el macho feo (y el listillo que se la pega a la mujer) seguirá yendo a putas y las pagará con lo que tenga valor en cada momento. El futuro son los chuloputas.




Tradicionalmente , las puras iban acompañadas de un homosexual que hacía las veces de Celestina.
Eso fue antes de que llegará la libertad, que hizo que se multiplicaron las putas y los putos,
Ya no hacen falta las celestinas, las mafias se encangan de todo.

Al macho feo, como tú lo llamas, se le inculcaban una serie de principios, que avalancha de putas van dejando en desuso.
Te digo alguno:
Toda mujer es una reina y una madre.
Tratarlas a todas con el respeto que merece una reina, y con el que merece una madre.

Todo hombre que pega a una mujer, ni es hombre ni se viste por los pies.
Y si consideras al hombre guapo a esos que se planchan las camisas y que le

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 22:30 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Descartes,(creo)llegó a una conclusión, que más tarde desarrollaría Nietzsche que decía:
> La verdad no existe, tan ssólo multitud de interpretaciones.
> Visto así la verdad es subjetiva,
> Distintos puntos de vista pueden ser verdad en función del sujeto que interpreta.
> ...


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Mar 2014)

La verdad tiene un valor absoluto como el oro, que tendrá valor siempre.

Pese del humo y del juego de espejos la verdad termina por salir a la luz. Desde que se abandono el patrón oro y se empezó a imprimir sin cortapisa, nos dicen que el mercado de valores marca máximos históricos, que la economía va viento en popa, pero la verdad es que son insolventes. Todas las divisas fiduciarias van perdiendo valor, el valor de tu trabajo, el valor de tu esfuerzo y el valor de tu ahorro de cara al futuro, y por eso muchos apostamos por el oro como un valor que mantiene el valor de su patrimonio.

Marina tiene unos argumentos contrarios a la inversión en oro pero por lo menos son argumentos que hacen pensar, como lo de la caja de manzanas, lo suyo son tópicos que repiten los políticos y demás chusma que por su incapacidad generan el miedo que a muchos les hace fijarse en los MP´s para proteger sus ahorros. 

Para terminar un poema del Fénix de los ingenios que creo que viene al caso: 

El oro es como las mujeres, 
que todos dicen mal de ellas 
y todos las desean.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Mira, hay una frase de Mateo Alemán que es muy clara sobre lo que comentas: "Quien quiere mentir, engaña y el que quiere engañar, miente." Por regla general, digo aquello que pienso, pero lo "suavizo" más o menos en función de cuál sea el comportamiento de mi antagonista en un debate, es decir en mis "principios" o "valores" (como gustes) he de reconocer que soy un poco "bruto", pues suelo aplicar el respeto como primera medida de "coexistencia", pero la segunda ya es el "garrote"...

Está claro que la "verdad" es muchas veces muy subjetiva y, en el fondo, podríamos decir que todos tenemos la "nuestra", pero hay algo que se llama "experiencia" y esa es la que nos debe permitir reconocer nuestras equivocaciones cuando somos conscientes de ellas.

En el tema de los MPs no creo andar "equivocado" en mis apreciaciones, pues me considero un buen estudioso de la Historia y ésta me ha demostrado que siempre han tenido utilidad e incluso en la Historia más moderna. Eso no quita para que, quizás, hayamos entrado en un nuevo "paradigma" y eso ya no sirva, pero primero tendrán que demostrarlo y teniendo en cuenta tal y como están las cosas, aparte de mí edad, pues como que tengo muy serias dudas de que llegue a "verlo"...

Lo que SI he podido comprobar en los últimos tiempos es la rapiña de Bankia, Hacienda, Gobierno (Estatal, Autonómico, Ayuntamiento, etc.), la pérdida de Soberanía del país y cómo se nos imponen desde fuera unas medidas que van contra el bienestar y la estabilidad económica, por tanto también del ahorro, de nuestra ciudadanía. Y eso es algo "tangible", luego "real" y no "interpretativo", de manera que he llegado a la conclusión de que el "dinero" debe estar lo más alejado posible de las garras del Sistema... y aquí incluso hay que adaptar parte del Patrimonio al "formato" más adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Los bancos centrales y los particulares acumulan oro principalmente por 2 razones, una es la que decía Einstein, que la estupidez humana no tiene límites, y otra porque desconfían unos de otros.
> 
> Muchos países desconfían entre sí y prefieren pagarse en oro o certificados de oro en lugar de en fiat money, por eso los banqueros centrales lo atesoran, no porque les den ningún valor al oro, que no lo tiene más allá de la imaginación de algunos. Y a su vez algunos países sólo aceptan oro o promesas de pago en oro porque todavía viven en la Edad Media mentalmente hablando.
> 
> ...



Venga hombre, esto no puede ser verdad, seguramente este tío hace honor a su Nick.

Por si acaso me quedo con esto:

_"Porque ya me diréis qué valor va a preservar el oro si se descubriera una inmensa mina, o si se capturara un gigantesco asteroide de oro puro, o si simplemente descendiera drásticamente la demanda de oro físico, entonces seguiría el mismo comportamiento que cualquier otro bien o servicio en el mercado: su valor, tanto monetario como real, bajaría."_

Yo le respondería al troll:

Si se descubriera una inmensa mina de crear dinero de la nada con el que con un sólo click pudieras crear "dinero" de la nada multiplicándolo por sí mismo infinitamente, entonces siguiendo el mismo comportamiento de cualquier otro bien o servicio en el mercado: su valor tanto monetario como real, bajaría.

De momento hay una gran brecha entre la virtualidad y la realidad, que algunos en su percepción irreal confunden continuamente, creando confusiones ilógicas.

Por ejemplo, algunos creen que hay asteroides de oro cerca de la tierra e incluso que se pueden redirigir a la tierra sin causar daño alguno, que se puede crear oro a partir del mercurio, sacarlo fácilmente del agua del mar o a través de fusiones, todo esto con muy bajo coste; sin embargo, creen ciegamente que el "dinero" CREADO DE LA NADA SIN RESPALDO ALGUNO y que éste puede ser infinitamente multiplicado a golpe de un click, no puede bajo ningún concepto perder valor.

Esto es para mear y no echar gota.

@ Fernando, saludos a ti, he notado que últimamente los ataques troll son constantes, ya me voy habituando a ellos, la verdad es que más de uno me hace sonreír, incluso alguno me saca alguna que otra carcajada.

No sé que es lo que me descojona más, si lo de tergiversar la historia de las abuelas y tatarabuelas o lo de que "no creo que el fiat pierda valor", ahora el tema ha pasado a ser simple cuestión de fé.

En fin, tal y como lo dices "a mí déjame con mis MPs y tu has lo que quieras..."

Saludos

---------- Post added 30-mar-2014 at 00:18 ----------

Joer, si hasta el Janus el "liante carbonero" ha venido aquí a trollear.

Habrá que avisar a aquellos que perdieron la camisa siguiendo sus consejos al calienta valores este.

Paso a decir una cosa desde el máximo respeto, es para los que creen que poseer tierras de cultivo los salvarán, yo creo que la mayoría de los que piensan eso es que no han vivido del campo e incluso ni han vivido cerca de él.

La gente que conozco la cual su familia vive del campo no quiere saber nada de él, es un curre muy duro y mal pagado, de hecho, prefieren trabajar de cualquier cosa antes que volver al campo.

Tomad en cuenta que los medios que se necesitan para conseguir cosechas abundantes no se tendrán cuando llegue la escasez, incluso el beneficio de los productos provenientes del campo no irán al agricultor, se irá a los que cuidarán de él (tendrás que pagar "protección" sí o sí, y esta no será barata).

Además el Estado (o lo que quede de él) pedirá su parte en el pastel.

Señores, veo que a muchos por aquí les encanta el Quillo-Saqui, leed su apartados sobre "Real State" y os daréis cuenta quien es el verdadero dueño de vuestras tierras, dejan de pagar los impuestos y veréis cómo os las quitan, también veréis cómo os suben los impuestos y no podréis hacer nada para evitarlo.

Lo que primará en esos momentos será la riqueza real y el coste que ocasione mantenerla y traspasarla a terceros, incluso si alguien que compró MPs en máximos y fallece, si se los dejó a su familia, esta saldría ganando ya que solamente asumiría la bajada de precio si decide cambiar los MPs por papelitos de colores.

En cambio, si les dejó acciones, tierras ó alguna vivienda, la familia tendría que pasar por vicaría si quiere disfrutar de la herencia, leed hilos en burbuja de la gente que tiene que renunciar a herencias por no poder hacer frente a los impuestos por recibirla, incluso hay muchos casos de gente que pidió prestado dando como aval su propia vivienda, para pagar el "impuesto revolucionario" y recibir aquel pisito de sus padres -con la ilusión de sacar algunos cuartos con su venta-, y lo perdió todo.

Fernando tuvo mucha suerte y antepasados con dos dedos de frente que supieron dejar el dinero real a quien querían, incluso me atrevería a decir que le inculcaron (directa o indirectamente) que era dinero y que no.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Siempre tan acertado en tus comentarios y respecto a lo que me comentas sobre los trolls, pues efectivamente han visto que este hilo es bastante seguido y vienen por aquí a "marranear"... Lo que me resulta "estúpido" es que siendo éste un hilo de marcado carácter "metalero", vengan por aquí a decirnos lo qué tenemos que hacer con nuestros "papelitos de colores" y esa es una forma de perder el tiempo, puesto que nosotros ya tenemos muy claro qué tipo de "dinero" reconocemos. Y que no se preocupen por los "papelitos de colores", que ya los "usamos" comprando los MPs, aunque me temo que lo que les "revienta" es eso y es que ese dinero está fuera del "circuito" que a ellos les interesa, es decir el bancario-financiero... De todas formas, dado el bajo nivel que tienen y lo que aportan, pues posiblemente lo mejor será pasar de ellos y seguir con el "buen rollo" que solemos tener entre los que habitualmente participamos en el hilo.

Respecto a la impresión de dinero es que no les cuesta nada, de manera que emiten "papeles" sin valor propio y sin respaldo alguno, por tanto su "valor" viene determinado por la "fe" que las personas tienen en esos "papelitos". Aparte de que hay que tener en cuenta de que la impresión descontrolada de dinero produce una devaluación que va acompañada de una mala inversión que genera burbujas de activos que causan estragos cuando estallan. Y lo peor es que esa impresión de dinero castiga a las clases más bajas de la Sociedad y favorece la creación de tensiones y políticas volátiles.

Pondré un ejemplo sobre esto último: ¿A quiénes castigan más las subidas de precios en los alimentos y la energía? Está claro que de clase media para abajo...

Je,je,je... Refinanciado veo que has sido bastante sagaz en "interpretar" lo que pretendo cuando digo que ojalá alguien "herede" mis MPs. Evidentemente, los "vampiros" del Sistema no van a poder "succionar" por ese lado. Los "metaleros", quizás, podemos tener algunos o muchos defectos, pero desde luego tontos no somos... Y, SI he recibido una tradición familiar sobre los MPs y lo que éstos representan como dinero "real" en las circunstancias más adversas y "sobrevivir" a tres conflictos bélicos ya dice mucho sobre ello... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## k-listo (30 Mar 2014)

Buenos dominicales días, aquí nos hablan del potencial alcista del oro para el 2014.

Compañías mineras de tamaño medio para aprovechar el potencial alcista del oro - Noticias de Mercados

Suerte y calma a todos...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (30 Mar 2014)

Qué pesados con que el dinero se crea de la nada... En cualquier caso el único dinero que se crearía de la nada son los billetes y las monedas *que no representan ni el 1% del dinero en circulación*. El resto es creado como deuda que a su vez está respaldada por los bienes y servicos que se compran o se crean con ella.

Algunos creéis que los bancos tienen impresoras en el cuarto de atrás creando dinero de la nada y repartiéndoselo entre ellos :XX:, ojo si sois felices así no voy a ser yo quien os quite esa idea de la cabeza.


----------



## Aro (30 Mar 2014)

Qué gozada de troll 
(espero no ofender)

Dime, cuando un obrero va al banco a pedir 200 000 € para comprarse un piso, ¿de dónde saca el Banco ese dinero?
¿Quién o qué lo respalda?

Dos preguntas


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (30 Mar 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Qué gozada de troll
> (espero no ofender)
> 
> Dime, cuando un obrero va al banco a pedir 200 000 € para comprarse un piso, ¿de dónde saca el Banco ese dinero?
> ...



El banco debe tener previamente depósitos de, al menos, unos 204.000€, se queda unos 4.000€ en reserva y presta los 200.000€ restantes.

Lo respalda los depósitos del banco como ya he dicho, si el banco no tiene depósitos no puede prestar.

Si el vendedor del piso deposita esos 200.000€ supongamos que en el mismo banco, entonces el banco podría volver a quedarse el 2% y prestar el restante (196.000€) a otro cliente, así es como se multiplica el dinero, mediante la concesión de créditos, mediante deuda, pero siempre tienen que haber depósitos previos en el banco de al menos el 102% de lo que se presta, si no no pueden prestar nada. Esa creación del dinero está respaldada por lo que se compra con él, en este caso la casa, si la casa baja de precio, entonces el banco tiene un problema en caso de no poder cobrar la deuda y tener que quedarse con el piso, que es lo que ha pasado con el rescate bancario.

Por cierto sobre obreros que pedían hipotecas multimillonarias recuerda que fueron órdenes políticas a través de las cajas de ahorros las que calentaron el precio de la vivienda y nos han llevado a este desastre, ningún banco comercial privado que yo sepa ha sido rescatado en España, todos eran semipúblicos...


----------



## Aro (30 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> El banco debe tener previamente depósitos de, al menos, unos 204.000€, se queda unos 4.000€ en reserva y presta los 200.000€ restantes.
> 
> Lo respalda los depósitos del banco como ya he dicho, si el banco no tiene depósitos no puede prestar.



Lo siento, no he podido pasar de esa línea.
¿Algún otro forero me aconsejaría seguir leyendo?


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Mar 2014)

Aún no tenía claro que tipo de CMs eres troll, pero ahora creo que eres un Bankiano, pero tendería más esa especie que comienza a estar muy nerviosa, es decir, los Botianos.

A ver criatura de Dios, siguiendo tu ejemplo, si el hay un depósito de 204.000€ y el banco (si, esa entidad que funciona muy parecido a las ONGs y que está para ayudar a la personas, ironic mode: off) le presta desinteresadamente a un obrero 200.000€ para que se compre un zulito y no lo pueda pagar hasta dentro de 40 años, el banco, se queda con 4.000 cumpliendo así con el tratado de Basilea (que eso es muy preocupante, ya que si sólo se mantiene un 2% de coeficiente de caja vamos apañados), si, ese tratado que quieren subir a un 6% y que esa decisión tiene acojonado a TODOS los bancos.

Ahora responde esto: ¿Que sucedería si al siguiente día de haber prestado esos 200.000€ viene el depositante y los quiere retirar? ¿El banco no podría devolverlos?, creo que sí que podría (el banco firmaría un cheque con aval de la hipoteca, que a su vez está avalada con la vivienda del obrero), pero ahora estamos hablando de 404.000€ con sólo haber depositado 204.000€ (que realmente si quieres respetar el 2% tendrían que ser 204.080€).

Y si me apuras, supongamos que el vendedor que recibió 200.000€ por el piso del obrero, los lleva a otro banco y este a su vez se queda con 4.000€ y presta 196.000€ a otro empepitable obrero y se repite nuevamente la operación.

Ahora hablamos de 204.000€ iniciales + 200.000€ de préstamo + 200.000€ del otro depósito + 196.000€ del otro prestamo, es decir: 800.000€ con sólo un inicial de 204.000€ (y a saber si su procedencia es real).

Encima hay algunos puntos que agravan el asunto:

1o.- Se han creado 800.000€ de deuda que a largo plazo que nadie sabe si se pagarán.

2o.- Que los bancos ya han devuelto el depósito a sus respectivos depositantes, es decir, hay potencial, de llevar a cabo nuevamente la operación y "hacer" otros 800.000€.

3o.- Los bancos pueden monetizar esos 800.000€ de deuda y crear dinero sin necesidad de depósitos por parte de ahorradores.

En fin, me parece que estás un poco perdido.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2014 at 18:30 ----------

Creo que estoy equivocado en en punto 2o. es decir, se pueden crear otros 800k a partir de los 204k iniciales, pero tenemos a un nuevo depositante con 200k (el vendedor del zulito), es decir, hay potencial para crear casi otros 800k en deudas en la "segunda ronda" (casi 1.600.000€). ¿Cuantas "rondas" son posibles?

NOTA: Todo esto que he escrito es a grosso modo, ya que realmente este tema es mucho más complejo y tiene un potencial de multiplicar "panes y peces" realmente acojonante.

Saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (30 Mar 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Ahora responde esto: ¿Que sucedería si al siguiente día de haber prestado esos 200.000€ viene el depositante y los quiere retirar? ¿El banco no podría devolverlos?, creo que sí que podría (el banco firmaría un cheque con aval de la hipoteca, que a su vez está avalada con la vivienda del obrero), pero ahora estamos hablando de 404.000€ con sólo haber depositado 204.000€ (que realmente si quieres respetar el 2% tendrían que ser 204.080€).



Te respondes tú solo, aunque tampoco hace falta poner como aval el activo hipotecario, pueden ser otros activos más líquidos o directamente pedir un préstamo a otro banco o mejor aún inyecciones de liquidez del BCE al 0,25%.



> Ahora hablamos de 204.000€ iniciales + 200.000€ de préstamo + 200.000€ del otro depósito + 196.000€ del otro prestamo, es decir: 800.000€ con sólo un inicial de 204.000€ (y a saber si su procedencia es real).



Eso no es así, los 200.000€ del otro depósito son los mismos que los 200.000 del primer préstamo, así que son redundantes. En todo caso habrían como apuntes contables 204.000€ del primer depósito + 200.000€ del segundo depósito + 196.000€ del tercero, si es que los deposita en otro banco, en total 600.000€.

Pero vamos, esto no es lo importante, lo importante es que según vosotros todo ese dinero se crea de la nada y no tiene ningún respaldo y por tanto generará una hiperinflación no se sabe cuándo haciendo que vuestras onzas pasen a valer un gritón de euros, cuando no es así, todo ese dinero está respaldado por los bienes y servicios que se compran o se crean con él, mientras no bajen esos activos el dinero no pierde valor más allá de una poca inflación, y si bajan se restringe el crédito hasta que se cubran con reservas las pérdidas y ya está, en cualquier caso la hiperinflación debida al multiplicador bancario ni está ni se la espera.

El total de dinero que se puede expandir es de 1/coeficiente de caja (o reserva fraccionaria), en total 50 veces la base monetaria para un coeficiente del 2%, si lo suben al 6% serían casi 17 veces, pero esto sería suponiendo que todo el dinero se encuentra en depósitos bancarios, lo cual no es así, además, salvo en burbujas en las que se dispara el crédito y en crisis en las que se contrae, el dinero en circulación viene a ser más o menos constante a lo largo del tiempo ya que conforme se van devolviendo los créditos y por tanto "destruyendo" dinero se conceden otros y por tanto "creando" dinero, así que una cosa compensa la otra.

No creo que sea una buena idea que lo suban al 6%, aunque esto haría que el sistema fuera más "robusto" y se necesitaran menos inyecciones de liquidez, de momento el efecto sería que disminuiría la masa monetaria más de la mitad, o mejor dicho, ya no volvería a los niveles anteriores, ya que me consta que los bancos ya se están preparando para una supuesta subida del coeficiente de caja aumentando las reservas y, por tanto, habiendo menos dinero disponible para los créditos.


----------



## Aro (30 Mar 2014)

Osea... ¿estáis seguros de que el dinero que prestan los bancos proviene de sus depósitos?

El BCE presta 529531 millones a 800 bancos a tres años - La Razón digital


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

La verdad, es que este troll me "encanta", puesto que trata de argumentar bien, aunque ni "harto de vino" se cree lo que comenta y es que encima hay que echarle "huevos" para escribir según qué cosas... De todas formas, quizás, es el troll que mejor comportamiento ha tenido en el hilo y me refiero a las "formas" y no, por supuesto, al "contenido"...

En fin, esta noche/madrugada "valoraré" si merece la pena responder a lo que comenta, más por una cuestión de no perder el "tiempo" que por otra cosa. Y es que lo lees y parece que no ha existido un rescate bancario generalizado y que, por ejemplo, la Crisis subprime ha sido producto de nuestra imaginación "metalera"...

Bueno, vamos a "recordar" el tema de Grecia y que es extrapolable a otros muchos países... Y no vengamos con la "cantinela" de que Grecia es "otra historia", porque "historietas" sobre el mundo bancario español e internacional puedo explicar unas cuantas y suficientes para cubrir y editar un libro más que añadir a los ya existentes.

Y, amigo troll, no intente "explicarme" algo que ya sé desde "dentro"... Uno de mis familiares tiene un cargo ¿alto? en La Caixa...

- El rescate financiero de Grecia: 77% fue al Sector Financiero | The international Attac network

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Te respondes tú solo, aunque tampoco hace falta poner como aval el activo hipotecario, pueden ser otros activos más líquidos o directamente pedir un préstamo a otro banco o mejor aún inyecciones de liquidez del BCE al 0,25%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me estas diciendo que si yo tengo 204k, los deposito en el banco y el banco presta 200k y con ese dinero alguien le paga a otra persona, entonces los dos "propietarios" de 204k y 200k no pueden tener el dinero a la vez? 

Si el que tiene los 204k retira su dinero del banco y el que vendió el zulo lo hace también, no veo yo redundancia, porque estamos hablando de 404k en "efectivo", mientras tenemos un par de deudas de 200k y 196, suma todo y verás el resultado.

Pero si dices que eso no es importante, pues que quieres que te diga, además yo me basé en tu ejemplo, es decir, el de un ahorrador que a través de su trabajo convertido en "dinero" lo "guarda" en un banco, vamos, de "dinero real".

Pero vamos a profundizar más, si dices que el dinero no se crea de la nada, dime tú de donde lo saca el BCE y la FED (y cada banco central del mundo)?

¿Con qué riqueza ó dinero cuentan esos bancos centrales para prestar dinero?

Con la sangre, sudor y lágrimas de los ciudadanos que estén dispuestos a pagarlo y eso puede cambiar (cuestión de fé).

Aunque lo presten a un interés de N y ese N sea muy bajo, sabes de sobra que hay que el inicial + N y el dinero creado fue el inicial, entonces para devolver el N se necesita otro préstamo, creciendo éste de manera exponencial hasta que llegue un punto en que no se pueda devolver ni N ni el inicial y en esas estamos.

Que no te quepa la menor duda de que si continúan con la misma política, una onza puede valer ese "gritón" de euros, otra cosa es lo que puedas comprar con ese gritón, ya que lo que hace el oro es mantener el poder adquisitivo y no hacer millonaria a la gente, lee un poco de la República de Weimar, te pongo ese ejemplo porque Alemania es un país de 1er orden, pero si no quieres retroceder tanto en el tiempo, mira lo de Zimbawe o lo que está sucediendo ahora con Ucrania, Argentina y Venezuela, que son sólo los teloneros de lo que viene. Fernando ya te ha hablado de Grecia, así que no lo menciono.

Luego sigo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Menudo "repaso" le estás dando, pero sin quitarte el mérito, tampoco es tan complicado...

Solamente "apostillar" una cosa: imprimir de la NADA, y que sigue siendo la "NADA" por mucho que pretenda "marear la perdiz", no tiene apenas coste alguno. Sin embargo, para obtener una Onza de Oro o de Plata hay unos "costes de extracción"... Y se ha de ver como lo que ES, y es la "diferencia" existente entre la Economía "real" y la "virtual". Por tanto, de acuerdo a las milenarias leyes de mercado, lo que es "real" siempre tendrá un valor "X" y, por supuesto, más que el "aire" financiero...

No hay problema, cuantos menos "actores" sean conscientes de la realidad, más accesibilidad y tiempo obtendremos en la adquisición de MPs... Y es que cuando quiero "aire", fresco por supuesto, me voy a dar una vuelta por la montaña o por la playa... Te da menos disgustos y es más "barato" del que procede del sector bancario-financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Sí, el "reciclaje" del dinero es muchas veces -casi siempre- vía contribuyente...


----------



## Aro (30 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Los bancos centrales pueden crear dinero de la nada



Bien, así pues ya coincidimos en algo.



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Los bancos centrales pueden crear dinero de la nada, pero esto se hace pocas veces, no están contínuamente "imprimiendo" como os pensáis los metaleros, la mayoría del dinero que presta el BCE sale del coeficiente de caja que te he explicado antes



Otra pregunta: si los bancos centrales raramente crean dinero de la nada, quisiera saber ¿de dónde sale el dinero en primera instancia?

Un gusto leerte, por cierto.


----------



## Trump (30 Mar 2014)

Vosotros que controlais, ¿a como está ahora la onza? Es por saber por donde va a tirar Corcoesto


----------



## antonio1960 (30 Mar 2014)

Se podría hacer esto?
Vendo una onza en 1000 euros.
Compró un título de deuda al 3%
Avalado con el titulo vendo 
1030 a futuro.
Compro otro de 1030.
Vendo 1031 de oro a futuro....
Puedo vender a futuro todo el oro que quiera y siempre estará avalado.
Y si sube el oro?
Un problema.
Espera si tengo papel, vendo mucho, el oro baja, recojo los papeles y podemos seguir la fiesta.
Compro otra vez la onza...
La vendo, compro deuda...
Es factible esto que digo,?


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Mar 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> V
> Paso a decir una cosa desde el máximo respeto, es para los que creen que poseer tierras de cultivo los salvarán, yo creo que la mayoría de los que piensan eso es que no han vivido del campo e incluso ni han vivido cerca de él.
> 
> La gente que conozco la cual su familia vive del campo no quiere saber nada de él, es un curre muy duro y mal pagado, de hecho, prefieren trabajar de cualquier cosa antes que volver al campo.
> ...



Siento diferir en este asunto. 

Creo que indagando todos en la historia familiar de la guerra y la postguerra podemos ver la diferencia entre quien tenia tierras y quien no tenia.

No digo que sea un trabajo fácil, hace una semana estaba agachando el lomo para plantar patatas y cebollas, y puedo asegurar que mi trabajo en seguridad me obliga a estar en buena forma pero termine cansado. Aunque después con lo que sacamos comemos dos familias. Imagino que si vuelven los tiempos de escasez el producto de las cosechas puede valer su peso en oro. 

Por lo demás cuidadín, cuidadín...


Tres detenidos en Gipuzkoa por fabricar y vender falsos lingotes de oro


Mineros empiezan a vender oro a precios inferiores a lo que paga mercado mundial


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Menudo "repaso" le estás dando, pero sin quitarte el mérito, tampoco es tan complicado...
> 
> Solamente "apostillar" una cosa: imprimir de la NADA, y que sigue siendo la "NADA" por mucho que pretenda "marear la perdiz", no tiene apenas coste alguno. Sin embargo, para obtener una Onza de Oro o de Plata hay unos "costes de extracción"... Y se ha de ver como lo que ES, y es la "diferencia" existente entre la Economía "real" y la "virtual". Por tanto, de acuerdo a las milenarias leyes de mercado, lo que es "real" siempre tendrá un valor "X" y, por supuesto, más que el "aire" financiero...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando, tienes razón, tampoco es tan complicado, pero viene bien para recordar conceptos que a veces los tenemos "empolvados" y vale la pena sacarlos de vez en cuando.

A mí me sorprende un poco lo diferente que solemos ser unas personas respecto a otras, no culpo al troll ni mucho menos lo intento ningunear, el sabe perfectamente su parte del guión y cree en lo que quiere creer.

Eso nos crea diferentes percepciones respecto a lo mismo y hacemos las cosas en base a ellas, pero creo que las consecuencias sobre actuar de una u otra manera, nos la traerá la realidad, la cual es muy tozuda.

Respecto al troll creo que tiene la idea de que los QEs y los LTRO (y me parece que próximamente los llamarán de otra manera, pero serán lo mismo) son cualquier cosa y sin ninguna importancia, verás a través de los impuestos y la disminución de prestaciones sociales sus consecuencias.

Pero lo importante que es ha admitido que hay dinero (y no poco) que se crea de la nada.

Por cierto, si ese dinero creado de la nada más sus correspondientes intereses en lugar de "reciclar" se lleva a paraísos fiscales, no creo que sea beneficioso para el de a pie.

Saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (30 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Se podría hacer esto?
> Vendo una onza en 1000 euros.
> Compró un título de deuda al 3%
> Avalado con el titulo vendo
> ...



Un momento que ha bajado el.oro.
Pues entonces compró onza y media.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Mar 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Se podría hacer esto?
> Vendo una onza en 1000 euros.
> Compró un título de deuda al 3%
> Avalado con el titulo vendo
> ...









---------- Post added 30-mar-2014 at 22:16 ----------




NIJAS dijo:


> Siento diferir en este asunto.
> 
> Creo que indagando todos en la historia familiar de la guerra y la postguerra podemos ver la diferencia entre quien tenia tierras y quien no tenia.
> 
> ...



Ningún problema, faltaría más, cada uno tiene su propia manera de pensar.

A lo que voy (y lo has indicado en tu post) es que no es nada fácil cultivar, además si lo haces por temporada, sabrás que tienes cosechas algunos meses de año, pero tu necesitas comer todo el año, entonces tendrás que destinar tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo para conservar parte de tu cosecha y tenerla disponible todo el año, o quizás prefieras convertirla en dinero real (MPs) para tenerlo disponible cada vez que lo necesites.

Otra cosa, yo he tenido que aplazar mi "huertito de hobby" porque el clima ha cambiado porque con las ventoleras y el frío se hubiera perdido nada más iniciar.

Tomad en cuenta estas cosas y que cada año no es igual, habrá años muy buenos y años en que prácticamente pierdas toda la cosecha, no obstante (a nivel de hobby) es muy gratificante y es sorprendente lo generosa que es la tierra con el ser humano.

Para mí el tener un pequeño huerto como parte de una "diversificación" es una gran idea, pero depender completamente de ello para vivir ó intentar forrarte con las tierras es un suicidio (salvo excepciones como la mega subvencionada Duquesa De Alba, pero quien tiene esa cantidad de tierras?).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado y NIJAS: Hace bastantes años tuve una pequeña explotación agropecuaria y no me fue mal... Ciertamente, si quieres obtener "rendimiento" requiere mucho esfuerzo y también "suerte" porque hay muchos factores que influyen: climáticos, plagas, "chorizos", etc. Luego, el tipo de terreno, su situación geográfica, etc. En el fondo, entiendo que ambos tenéis razón si nos adaptamos a los motivos e intereses que tenéis en vuestros terrenos y es que -imagino- uno está más orientado a la "producción" y otro como "hobby" alternativo.

NIJAS, en determinadas situaciones los terrenos agrícolas no son respetados, muy al contrario y son utilizados como forma de hacer la guerra... Recuerdo que en mi etapa militar, durante las maniobras con carros de combate, habíamos hecho auténticos destrozos en campos cultivados y supongo que eso se habrá subsanado, pero claro si situamos lo "mismo" en situaciones bélicas...

Respecto a uno de los enlaces que colocas, NIJAS, pues hace tiempo que hay mineras que venden por debajo de los costes de producción, pero eso no quiere decir que tenga continuidad en el tiempo. Has de entender que iniciar un proyecto minero, y más aún si lo pones en marcha y lo mantienes, requiere una gran inversión de capitales, así que no puedes decir "ahora no extraigo" de un día para otro.

La minería es muy, pero que muy compleja. Es sabido que un yacimiento mineral no mantiene constante su contenido o lo que llamamos "leyes", variando entre tajos, zonas, niveles de producción, etc. Motivo que hace que sea necesario la aplicación de métodos de explotación que produzcan altas recuperaciones de mineral de cabeza, disminuyendo la dilución y sobre costos por otras operaciones o actividades propias del método como pueden ser: el sostenimiento, servicios auxiliares, etc. 

Para poder disminuir la incidencia de la variación de los contenidos metálicos es necesario combinar la explotación de los minerales marginales con los minerales económicos (lo que llamamos Blending). Y por eso tenemos que tener en cuenta que los yacimientos mineros con bajas leyes son atractivos para la producción en gran escala y las de leyes altas para explotar en menor escala, pero ambas requieren de un adecuado uso de la tecnología y que es muy cara.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 00:10 ----------

Nada, antes de dejarlo, coloco un enlace donde su autor piensa como la mayor parte de este hilo..

- La banca contra España | Juan Torres López

Sí, "respiran", pero a qué "coste"...


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

Buenos días:
Un rápido vistazo a estas horas de la mañana y parece que el mundo sigue en pie, el Oro lo sigo viendo bajista si no recupera rápidamente los 1295-300... 

Sobre la platuki ya no me atrevo a opinar tras la gloriosa predicción de que la semana pasada caia un 10% ni más ni menos, ::, Pero el Oro a 1160 en la última semana de Abril lo sigo considerando escenario probable y geométricamente... masónico.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Que ganas tienen de subir la "temperatura" Geopolítica...

- www.actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/123856-pionyang-seul-intercambiar-disparos-proyectiles


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Pues, tu "pronóstico" de $1160 para el Oro a finales de Abril no lo veo... Igual me equivoco, pero me da que la segunda quincena de este mes de Abril hasta la primera semana de Mayo, pueden haber ciertas "turbulencias" y no creo que perjudiquen a la cotización del Oro. Después, ya no me atrevo a "pronosticar" nada...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

Solo sería una posibilidad sin más, el argumento del pronóstico es una simple percepción totalmente personal y subjetiva de la *belleza*.
Si en esa fecha está en ese precio le zumbaré, eso si.

¿Se refiere con turbulencias a tensiones militares como la de Korea? a mi de momento solo me está dando sensación de gesto hacia Moscú, para quitarle foco a Ucrania pero lo cierto es que no estoy muy al día

Saludos


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Mar 2014)

El oro bajo y el euro alto es belleza para muchos atom... :baba:

Supuestamente vamos a entrar en delfación, yo no lo veo pero lo dicen los ejpeztos. ¿Esto no tendría que venir mal por definición a la inversión en oro?


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

En principio supongo que la deflación se lleva mejor con el fiat que con el Oro, aunque como todo en esta vida tiene sus matices y dependerá de su brusquedad, de su fondo y en definitiva del eterno dilema entre el miedo y la avaricia...

vivimos tiempos locos.

Si, el Oro está todavía un poco carillo pero p.ej. la plata por debajo de $20 con el euro a $1,40 no parece mala compra. aunque... a 18 mejor aún 

Saludos


----------



## Marina (31 Mar 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> El oro bajo y el euro alto es belleza para muchos atom... :baba:
> 
> Supuestamente vamos a entrar en delfación, yo no lo veo pero lo dicen los ejpeztos. ¿Esto no tendría que venir mal por definición a la inversión en oro?



(Es bueno.. porque el ladrillo no lo tienen para especular..
Además dentro de 2000 años quien se acordara de la deflación... pero las piedras, el hierro... seguirán...)


Pero a ver si aquí no son capaces de entender que 1000 euros con un 2% de inflación pierde un 2% de su valor y si el banco o la RF da un 2% tienes 1020€ que son lo mismo que 1000 el año anterior y si dan un 4% ganas un 2%

Y comparan el precio del oro de un año con el del dinero de años anteriores (sin actualizar) (puedes leer varios post mas atras incluso de algun Gurú) ¿y pretendes q sepan lo que es deflación y hacer algun cálculos por simple que sea?


----------



## racional (31 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días:
> Un rápido vistazo a estas horas de la mañana y parece que el mundo sigue en pie, el Oro lo sigo viendo bajista si no recupera rápidamente los 1295-300...



si claro rapidamente :XX:, esto va pa largo, años, en la bolsa tambien suele ser asi, las grandes ganancias vienen despues de años esperando, y quien pensaba que se iba a forrar con el oro en dos dias se va llevar un desengaño


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

racional dijo:


> si claro rapidamente :XX:, esto va pa largo, años, en la bolsa tambien suele ser asi, las grandes ganancias vienen despues de años esperando, y quien pensaba que se iba a forrar con el oro en dos dias se va llevar un desengaño



rápidamente me refería a esta semana máximo, pero en fin. cada uno con su discurso

Mire, en este tema miramos los precios para buscar puntos de entrada unos para físico y otros para tradear.
bobos que compran arriba y venden abajo hay y siempre ha habido en todos los lados. Los metaleros en general creo que compran para no vender, lo hacen como póliza de seguro, ese perfil de alguien que piensa que se va a forrar en dos días no cuadra... 

... salvo Clapman quizá, jejej

espero que no se me mosquee por la alusión

Saludos

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 15:09 ----------




Marina dijo:


> (Es bueno.. porque el ladrillo no lo tienen para especular..
> Además dentro de 2000 años quien se acordara de la deflación... pero las piedras, el hierro... seguirán...)
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que pelma con la inflación y con el ladrillo por diooo, sapientísimo Marina

sapientísimo o sapientísima, por cierto ¿?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: Precisamente, hoy he leído un articulo sobre este tema de la Deflación. Bien, yo tengo mí opinión particular al respecto, pero te dejo un enlace a ese articulo:

- Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Hola, atom ant: Yo "paso"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

Lo se, lo se Fernando pero es que la fijación que tiene esta muhé con enseñarnos qué es la inflación me tiene preocupado, porque si tenemos 100 euros al 2% significa que si a los 1oo euros le sumamos los intereses dentro de un año tendremos 102... jejeje


----------



## Marina (31 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Pero que pelma con la inflación y con el ladrillo por diooo, sapientísimo Marina
> 
> sapientísimo o sapientísima, por cierto ¿?
> 
> Saludos



Pero no soy yo quien da los mismos argumentos que los ladrilleros (bueno, bastante peores)
Ni soy yo quien compara dinero de hace 30 años con dinero actual sin actualizar.. como no comparo salarios de hace 30 años con dinero actual etc.

-No se si tiene importancia el sexo de los Angeles....


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Lo se, lo se Fernando pero es que la fijación que tiene esta muhé con enseñarnos qué es la inflación me tiene preocupado, porque si tenemos 100 euros al 2% significa que si a los 1oo euros le sumamos los intereses dentro de un año tendremos 102... jejeje



Bueno, es como hacerse una pregunta "tonta": ¿Por qué la gallina cruzó la banda de Moebius? Para ir al otro... esto... eh...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (31 Mar 2014)

Las hormigas vulgares también somos asexuales... un aburrimiento.


----------



## Marina (31 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Lo se, lo se Fernando pero es que la fijación que tiene esta muhé con enseñarnos qué es la inflación me tiene preocupado, porque si tenemos 100 euros al 2% significa que si a los 1oo euros le sumamos los intereses dentro de un año tendremos 102... jejeje



Pues esa cosa tan simple se la tendrás que explicar a Fernando y otros que unos dias atras (escribo desde el movil sino te ponia los enlaces) en un alarde de brillantez comparaban dolares y salarios de hace 100 años con oro a precio actual

Así claro que le salen las cuentas


----------



## karlilatúnya (31 Mar 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Las hormigas vulgares también somos asexuales... un aburrimiento.



Salen los niños alegres 
de la escuela, 
poniendo en el aire tibio 
del abril canciones tiernas. 
¡Qué alegría tiene el hondo 
silencio de la calleja! 
Un silencio hecho pedazos 
por risas de plata nueva. 

Voy camino de 1a tarde, 
entre flores de la huerta, 
dejando sobre el camino 
el agua de mi tristeza. 
En el monte solitario, 
un cementerio de aldea 
parece un campo sembrado 
con granos de calaveras. 
Y han florecido cipreses 
como gigantes cabezas 
que con órbitas vacías 
y verdosas cabelleras 
pensativos y dolientes 
el horizonte contemplan. 
¡Abril divino, que vienes 
cargado de sol y esencias, 
llena con nidos de oro 
las floridas calaveras! 
F.G.L
No hay hormiga aburrida,si es trabajadora...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

¡Ay!... "Las matemáticas no mienten, lo que hay son muchos matemáticos mentirosos." Henry David Thoreau

Sobre lo que me preguntabas en un post, atom ant, los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva esperamos algunos acontecimientos importantes en las fechas indicadas y que parece ser que pueden ser de carácter económico-financiero, pero sin descartar los geopolíticos...

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (31 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay!... "Las matemáticas no mienten, lo que hay son muchos matemáticos mentirosos." Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Sobre lo que me preguntabas en un post, atom ant, *los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva* esperamos algunos acontecimientos importantes en las fechas indicadas y que parece ser que pueden ser de carácter económico-financiero, pero sin descartar los geopolíticos...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Prospectiva o videncia? Debes ser el único humano capaz de ver el futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿Prospectiva o videncia? Debes ser el único humano capaz de ver el futuro.



Veo que aparte de "listo", sigue siendo "ignorante"... ¿No sabe lo que es la Prospectiva? Pues, es tan sencillo como aplicar un conjunto de análisis sobre las condiciones técnicas, científicas, económicas y sociales de la realidad futura con el fin de anticiparse a ello en el presente. Lo que no quiere decir que siempre se "acierte", es más lo "normal" es fallar en el "timing"...

Pero, no sé porqué le hablo a Vd. de esto, ya que parece que Vd. es mejor conocedor que yo de los "adivinos" tipo Tarot, etc.

En fin, cada cual tiene la "afición" que más guste y a mí me sale de los C.....S tener ésta y me importa un "rabano" las que Vd. pueda tener...

¡Ah! y voy a "pasar" de Vd. como del otro troll. No aportan nada y para perder el tiempo...


----------



## taurus (31 Mar 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Salen los niños alegres
> de la escuela,
> poniendo en el aire tibio
> del abril canciones tiernas.
> ...



Nosotros somos mas bien como los pulpos.Cosa que brilla,pal escondrijo.Un buen dia, buceando ,encontré un pulpo, que tenía escondido dentro de su casa un anillo de esos de sello de oro,pesao,pesao.El pulpo estaba bueno,bueno;el anillo todavía lo llevo en recuerdo suyo,por su inteligencia primitivaD).


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Mar 2014)

Es una pena pero últimamente parece que arrecia el trolleo en todos los temas de los MP´s desde los hilos oficiales de plata y oro hasta este en el que nos encontramos. Llenando los hilos de mensajes chorras que no sirven más que para perder el tiempo. Poco a poco los trolls van logrando su objetivo de que en estos foros no se debata y se convierta en hilos de dimes y diretes sin sentido.

El oro a la baja ante el informe de empleo de los USA, mientras la FED se desdice y continua con los estímulos financieros.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: Lo mejor va a ser "pasar" de ellos y ya se "cansarán". Con no hacerles puto caso e ir a lo "nuestro". Su objetivo está claro y es "soterrar" los hilos metaleros, así que lo mejor va a ser ignorarlos o las respuestas al "aire" y que suelen dañar más el "ego"... Pero, claro, primero tendré que aplicarlo a mí mismo... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (31 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Veo que aparte de "listo", sigue siendo "ignorante"... ¿No sabe lo que es la Prospectiva? Pues, es tan sencillo como aplicar un conjunto de análisis sobre las condiciones técnicas, científicas, económicas y sociales de la realidad futura con el fin de anticiparse a ello en el presente. Lo que no quiere decir que siempre se "acierte", es más lo "normal" es fallar en el "timing"...



Pero si eso también lo hago yo, analizo el mercado y el pasado y actúo en consecuencia, pero diciendo siempre que en realidad no tengo ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar porque no conozco ni pretendo conocer el futuro, es más un juego de probabilidades que otra cosa y además éstas van cambiando con el tiempo.

Pero como nos ha anunciado importantes acontecimientos financieros y geoestrátegicos en determinadas fechas pues me he asustado pensando que había tenido una visión sobrenatural del futuro o algo por el estilo, si se ha sentido ofendido le pido disculpas.

Sobre fallar en lo del timing estoy completamente de acuerdo con usted, a mí también me ha pasado muchas veces, y no soy el único, leyendo viejos hilos del oro en los que la tendencía aún era alcista muchos decían que la onza iba a llegar a los 5,000$ en 2014 y a 10,000$ en 2016, pobrecillos deben de haber fallado en el timing, porque que llegue a esos precios es seguro según la Ciencia Prospectiva Metalera, ¿no? En fin...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... "No hay peor ofensa que la indiferencia." Mawy

¡Buenas Noches!


----------



## Aro (1 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, NIJAS: Precisamente, hoy he leído un articulo sobre este tema de la Deflación. Bien, yo tengo mí opinión particular al respecto, pero te dejo un enlace a ese articulo:
> 
> - Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación - Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> ...



Mira, Fernando (y los demás compañeros):


----------



## _Mirar_ (1 Abr 2014)

En un par de semanas llega la semana santa y estoy en búsqueda de buena literatura...
Habéis aconsejado uno sobre el crack del 29, el que fue presidente de la FED por esa epoca.
Alguno/os mas?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> En un par de semanas llega la semana santa y estoy en búsqueda de buena literatura...
> Habéis aconsejado uno sobre el crack del 29, el que fue presidente de la FED por esa epoca.
> Alguno/os mas?



Hola, _Mirar_: Sobre la Gran Depresión tienes un extraordinario libro y que es muy ameno: "Lords of Finance: The Bankers who Broke the World", de Liaquat Ahamed (Premio Pulitzer en el 2010). No sé si hay una versión traducida, pero puedes intentar buscarla. También sobre este tema tienes: "La Gran Depresión", de Pedro Schwartz Girón (Se puede descargar).

Saludos.

- www.uao.edu.co/sites/default/files/RL LIAQUAT AHMED.PDF


----------



## Marina (1 Abr 2014)

Crisis y años 20

Una princesa en berlin

Ahí se entiende la aversión alemana a la inflación donde un billete perdida 10000 veces su valor en unas horas...

De los problemas para que la gente creyera en el dinero/papel ... (debería ser el libro de cabecera de los metaleros)

De una crisis que surgirá el nacismo y el odio a los judíos que dirigen la economía del pais

http://melibro.com/una-princesa-en-berlin-de-arthur-solmssen/


----------



## Agente Pwneante (1 Abr 2014)

*Oro*



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Sobre fallar en lo del timing estoy completamente de acuerdo con usted, a mí también me ha pasado muchas veces, y no soy el único, leyendo viejos hilos del oro en los que la tendencía aún era alcista muchos decían que la onza iba a llegar a los 5,000$ en 2014 y a 10,000$ en 2016, pobrecillos deben de haber fallado en el timing, porque que llegue a esos precios es seguro según la Ciencia Prospectiva Metalera, ¿no? En fin...



Es que hay dos tipos de puntos de vista.

Por un lado están los que quieren una reserva de valor, y no les importa que pueda subir o bajar, puesto que siempre habrá un mínimo del que el oro nunca bajaría.

Y por otro están los que esperan que el oro llegue a 5000, 10000 o lo que sea, pero que te justifican esas cifras con argumentos de todo tipo... como decir que si el oro multiplica su valor por cuatro es porque el dinero vale la cuarta parte. Y no... el dinero ha perdido valor pero ni de lejos vale la cuarta parte, con lo que sólo queda aceptar la evidencia: parte del valor del oro es burbuja. ¿Cuánto? A saber. Y está también el argumento de la catástrofe... que vale, el oro tendría valor, pero sin exagerar, porque dudo que la gente se pelee por tener oro habiendo otras prioridades (comida, energía...).

Vuelvo a decirlo: el oro como reserva de valor está muy bien, pero aceptando que el oro que se compra ahora tiene parte de su valor burbujeado, y que esa parte puede desaparecer. ¿Alguna ventaja? Pues evidéntemente: *que el oro siempre va a valer algo, pase lo que pase*, en cambio un euro o un BTC... quién sabe (lo cual tampoco significa que no sean opciones de inversión).

Lo dicho: que cada uno invierta donde prefiera pero que no se haga pajas mentales llenas de ceros esperando hacerse rico de la nada (o si se las quiere hacer, que se las haga, pero que no se extrañe si los demás le decimos que son pajas mentales).

Y dos consejos: no compréis cuando suba, no alimentéis burbujas porque poco a poco perjudicáis a los que quieren reservar valor, y a vosotros mismos.
El otro es que si de verdad teméis una catástrofe... recordad que el oro ni se come ni da energía. ¿Que a lo mejor compráis cosas o un terreno con ese oro? Tal vez, pero si es un escenario catastrófico, a lo mejor el precio del terreno sube más que el oro.


----------



## atom ant (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, Oro 1285 Plata 19,7.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Hola, Agente Pawneante: Bastante de acuerdo con el fondo de su comentario, pero le remito al primer post de este hilo y donde se inició el mismo. Creo que queda claro cuál es su "intención" y sería interesante que lo leyera.

Básicamente, los "metaleros" creemos en lo que creemos, es decir en los MPs y podemos recomendarlos en función de nuestras particulares "percepciones" y que en mí caso las he explicado hasta la saciedad: "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Nunca he promovido que se "especule" con ellos, puesto que para eso ya existe el "papel metal" y otro tipo de activos financieros.

Mire, al cabo del año, me gasto una pasta en todo tipo de seguros y, por regla general, no tengo que utilizarlos. ¿Podemos considerar que he tirado el dinero? Va a ser que no por razones evidentes, pero es que con los MPs sucede que, pase lo que pase, siguen estando "conmigo" y eso lo puedo considerar una "revalorización" (la que sea...). Luego, es que uno tiene derecho a decidir dónde coloca su dinero y, en mí caso, tengo motivos más que suficientes para desconfiar del sistema económico-financiero.

¿Burbuja en el Oro? Respeto su opinión, y que además está formulada de forma muy ponderada, pero yo no la veo por ningún lado y desde luego no cumple la "principal" de las "razones": no observo que sea recomendado por la mayor parte de los agentes financieros y tampoco veo que la gente vaya en masa hacia él.

Sí que estoy viendo "burbujas" evidentes en las Bolsas y en los Bonos, pero no sólo yo, sino que son muchos los agentes financieros que se han pronunciado al respecto. Supongo que conocerá a Bill Gross y lo que éste ha comentado sobre los Bonos... Pero, a pesar de ello, entiendo que cada cual debe ser consecuente dónde se mete y no seré yo quien les diga que no lo hagan. 

Agente Pawneante, llevo muchos años en el mundo económico-financiero, por tanto en el "inversor" y no me puedo quejar, pero hoy en día si quiero "JUGAR" con mí dinero, pues prefiero dedicarlo en un Casino o en las loterias semanales. Hubo un tiempo en que los mercados se regían dentro de una "lógica", pero hoy en día sólo impera la "irracionalidad".


Y le diré algo más: en su momento, he podido multiplicar X 3 mí Oro y X 4/5 mí Plata y ahora todavía sigo haciéndolo, pero claro está que por menos. Ni ahora ni entonces vendí, y hablamos de "pasta", pero porqué... Es sencillo de entender: tengo Patrimonio y busco un "seguro" y para mí éste me lo proporcionan los MPs. y hay una notable diferencia entre "atesorar" y/o "invertir" y/o "especular".

Además, seamos serios, no está la gente común para meterse en los MPs, pues la realidad socio-económica del país es la que es... De momento, se puede acceder a ellos a partir de cierto "excedente" o, simplemente, sustrayendo al Sistema nuestra liquidez, es decir este año no he renovado ningún depósito y parte del dinero se ha ido hacia los MPs, pero esa es una decisión lícita y personal. La única opinión "válida" será la mía, ¿No? Y si me "equivoco" ya "apechugaré" con ello...

En fin, Agente Pawneante, agradezco su comentario, ya que es otro "punto de vista" y que está bien formulado, pero claro es tan legitimo como el que tenemos o defendemos los "metaleros".

Saludos.

Dejo un enlace sobre China y su "suma y sigue"...

- China fomenta el 'swap' y funda centros de apoyo al yuan en Europa â€“ RT


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Los bancos centrales pueden crear dinero de la nada, pero esto se hace pocas veces, no están contínuamente "imprimiendo" como os pensáis los metaleros, la mayoría del dinero que presta el BCE sale del *coeficiente de caja* que te he explicado antes: los bancos comerciales se quedan un 2% de los depósitos, los transfieren al BdE y éste al BCE. Además el BCE dispone también de las reservas adicionales que los bancos comerciales deciden depositar voluntariamente en el BCE.



Sobre el coeficiente de caja... o coeficiente de estafa para decir las cosas claras:

Que justifica que un banco comercial, pueda cobrar intereses por un dinero creado de la nada (sin crear riqueza) y sin esfuerzo sobre la base de mis ahorros ganados trabajando (creando riquza)? 

Los riesgos asumidos? Asumidos por quien? 

El banco no asume riesgo ya que su "creacion de dinero" no supone coste alguno (se hace con un click) y recibira de vuelta mas dinero del que creo o se quedara con el colateral si el deudor no genera suficiente riqueza como para devolver lo acordado. 

Los riesgos los asumen los usuarios de dicho dinero (los subditos del Estado que lo impone) que a su vez son quienes sufren las consecuencias del aumento de la masa monetaria (inflacion, burbujas de activos...) que acceden a la nueva masa monetaria en peores condiciones que la elite (unos sufren intereses reales negativos por su dinero y los otros no, unos pagan mayores intereses que otros...). 
Los riesgos bancarios inherentes a este sistema (la banca esta por definicion quebrada al poder prestar mas del ahorro que tiene en deposito) los asumen los Estados que necesitan de este sistema para gastar mas de lo que ingresan exprimiendo a sus subditos que tienen cada vez mas dificultades para ahorrar y poder mantener el motor del sistema financiero en funcionamiento. 

Este proceso ha supuesto un empobrecimiento de los trabajadores desde que Nixon impuso el dinero irredimible:







La particiapacion de las rentas del trabajo en el PIB a partir de 1971...

Unos dicen que es culpa del capitalismo, otros del neoliberalismo, otros del socialismo, otros de la izquierda, otros de la derecha... *para mi la culpa ultima es de un sistema financiero basado en la estafa que obliga a los trabajadores a aceptar papelitos de valor decreciente a cambio de su esfuerzo, mientras otros tienen el privilegio de crearlo a voluntad*.

Por ultimo:
Que justifica que haya unos bancos centrales que tienen el privilegio de decidir el precio del dinero o una politica monetaria que afecta a todos los actores? Esto genera mas estafas (informacion asimetrica lo llaman...) ya que hay actores que acceden de antemano a dicha informacion y se benefician de ella... 

Las consecuencias de poner intereses sobre el dinero deprimidos artificialmente para favorecer que la gente se comprometa a devolver mas dinero que el creado creado sin esfuerzo y sin respaldo por el banco tambien las pagan los usuarios de dicho dinero en forma de recursos mal asignados (inversiones inviables con tipos de interes mas altos) y burbujas especulativas donde el ciudadano de a pie tiene todas las de perder frente a quienes disponen de mas informacion que ellos.

Personalmente, me niego a contribuir con mi esfuerzo a dicho "sistema monetario" (bonita forma de llamar a una estafa) y lo repudio al vender mis papeles para comprar un activo monetario ajeno al sistema financiero actual que no es creable a voluntad del emisor, que no requiere de un Estado que lo imponga para darle "valor"...

Y si "la burbuja" baja de precio, pues me alegrare de que me den mas cantidad de dinero real y soberano a cambio de mi esfuerzo.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

Buen post Spielzeug, te respondo a lo que considero más importante.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Que justifica que un banco comercial, pueda cobrar intereses por un dinero creado de la nada (sin crear riqueza) y sin esfuerzo sobre la base de mis ahorros ganados trabajando (creando riquza)?
> 
> Los riesgos asumidos? Asumidos por quien?



Primero, repito que el dinero no se crea de la "nada", sino que detrás están los depósitos. El interés que aplica el banco es para cubrir sus costes de funcionamiento, entre ellos las nóminas de los empleados, y un margen para tener beneficios que generalmente reparten en forma de dividendos.

Otra cosa es que los intereses sean a veces abusivos o que se tenga que rescatar siempre a los bancos que quiebran bajo la amenaza de estos de crear un corralito y quedarse con los depósitos, en esto estoy de acuerdo y creo que deberían buscarse otras fórmulas.



> Este proceso ha supuesto un empobrecimiento de los trabajadores desde que Nixon impuso el dinero irredimible:
> 
> La particiapacion de las rentas del trabajo en el PIB a partir de 1971...



Eso no es debido al multiplicador bancario sino a la mayor importancia de los bienes de capital frente al factor trabajo, como se ha dicho innumerables veces en el foro, el trabajo cada vez es menos necesario para generar PIB, las máquinas y los programas informáticos sin embargo son cada vez más sofisticados y cuestan menos, por lo que, en mi opinión, se llegará un momento en la historia en el que las rentas del trabajo no supongan ni el 10% del PIB y el resto sea todo automatizado, por eso entre otras cosas estoy a favor de una RBU porque simplemente no estoy a favor de que se vaya dejando morir de hambre a la gente que no pueda acceder al mercado de trabajo para deshacerse de esa masa poblacional que "sobra".



> Que justifica que haya unos bancos centrales que tienen el privilegio de decidir el precio del dinero o una politica monetaria que afecta a todos los actores? Esto genera mas estafas (informacion asimetrica lo llaman...) ya que hay actores que acceden de antemano a dicha informacion y se benefician de ella...



Lo justifica porque si no el sistema sería un caos con cada banco emitiendo su propio dinero, cada uno con un valor distinto. En cuanto a la información asimétrica dudo que hayan banqueros centrales que la usen, eso es un delito de información privilegiada y no creo que se arriesguen a pagar multas multimillonarias por usarla para ganar dinero.


----------



## Perillán10 (1 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay!... "Las matemáticas no mienten, lo que hay son muchos matemáticos mentirosos." Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Sobre lo que me preguntabas en un post, atom ant, los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva esperamos algunos acontecimientos importantes en las fechas indicadas y que parece ser que pueden ser de carácter económico-financiero, pero sin descartar los geopolíticos...
> 
> Saludos.



Probablemente algún día acertarás, y tendremos que darte la razón.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Probablemente algún día acertarás, y tendremos que darte la razón.



A mí me gustaría que escribiera aquí esos supuestos acontecimientos tan importantes y cuándo van a suceder para dejar constancia por escrito.

Si acierta seré el primero en mostrarle mis respetos y darle mis dies, pero seguro que no se atreverá...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que escribiera aquí esos supuestos acontecimientos tan importantes y cuándo van a suceder para dejar constancia por escrito.
> 
> Si acierta seré el primero en mostrarle mis respetos y darle mis dies, pero seguro que no se atreverá...



Antes de escribir, debiéramos aprender a leer... En el post nº 733 lo que se dice es: "...puede haber ciertas ¨turbulencias¨ y no creo que perjudiquen a la cotización del Oro". No hay ninguna mención a "acontecimientos importantes", por tanto... Y sobre esas "turbulencias" podría salirme por la "tangente" y acertarlas o no, pero ese es un trabajo de largo plazo y que hago para mí y lo único es que he observado algo que se puede producir o no, ya le comenté que en la Prospectiva el "timing" es muy complejo. Y si quiero hacer mención a ello es asunto mío y no suyo.

Respecto a ti, Perillán10, no sé a qué viene tu comentario. Tampoco me he equivocado mucho cuando me he "mojado" en alguna ocasión. Supongo que te refieres a la cotización de la Plata y, si es así, tampoco me he "alejado" mucho dada la volatilidad que ésta tiene. Por cierto, en la Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea, hay un forero qué me preguntó al respecto y le acerté de "pleno" todo lo que sucedió y hasta en la "coma", pero se realizó por mensajería privada, aunque algunos comentarios hice al respecto en el foro y bastante acertados. ¡Ojo! que no había que ser "vidente" para acertar...

De todas formas, no sé porqué coño os hago caso. A fin de cuentas, vosotros vais a seguir pensando igual y yo también. Además, opinar sin aportar nada... Bueno, si os gusta "descalificar" porque sí, allá vosotros. Total, son los que leen este hilo quienes deben valorar las aportaciones y si fuera por las vuestras ya hace tiempo que me habría ido a otro foro donde la "inteligencia" predominará más.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y sobre esas "turbulencias" podría salirme por la "tangente" y acertarlas o no, pero ese es un trabajo de largo plazo y que hago para mí y lo único es que he observado algo que se puede producir o no, ya le comenté que en la Prospectiva el "timing" es muy complejo. Y si quiero hacer mención a ello es asunto mío y no suyo.



Total, que no nos vas a decir cuáles son esas turbulencias / acontecimientos / sucesos... Llámalos como quieras, que tanto van a beneficiar al precio de los metales... Pues nada, ya no insisto más, que tengas suerte con tus inversiones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Sigue sin saber leer: "... no perjudiquen" no es lo mismo que "beneficiar", porque de darse una "lateralidad" ni perjudica ni beneficia... ¿No? Sí, mejor lo dejamos, y le deseo que tenga Vd. la misma suerte que yo he tenido con mis inversiones y se lo digo de verás, no de "coña"... y que quede claro que no he observado esa intención en su comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Primero, repito que *el dinero no se crea de la "nada", sino que detrás están los depósitos.* El interés que aplica el banco es para cubrir sus costes de funcionamiento, entre ellos las nóminas de los empleados, y un margen para tener beneficios que generalmente reparten en forma de dividendos.



Para que fuese cierto lo que dices, el coeficiente de caja seria el 100%
Si el coeficiente no es del 100% los bancos pueden crear dinero de la nada (o dinero inexistente previamente si lo prefieres llamar asi) ya que no se corresponde con el ahorro existente ni requiere esfuerzo alguno por parte del emisor de la nueva masa monetaria (se hace a golpe de click en el raton). 

Repito, que justifica el privilegio de crear dinero nuevo sin esfuerzo y cobrar intereses por ello?
No me vale la respuesta que das: "para pagar a quienes trabajan es dicha estafa o tienen acciones de empresas con el privilegio de crear dinero". 

Es como justificar el robo por los beneficios que supone para los ladrones... 




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Otra cosa es que los intereses sean a veces abusivos o *que se tenga que rescatar siempre a los bancos* que quiebran bajo la amenaza de estos de crear un corralito y quedarse con los depósitos, en esto estoy de acuerdo y creo que deberían buscarse *otras fórmulas.*



Todo el sistema financiero esta quebrado de facto ya que puede prestar mas de lo que tiene en deposito. Requiere de inyecciones de liquidez por parte de los bancos centrales, o de rescates estatales en el momento en que el credito no se expande mas. 

Sin nuevo credito (que implica nueva masa monetaria en circulacion), las deudas contraidas resultan dificiles de pagar, los colaterales que garantizaban los creditos valen menos y no cubren la deuda... 
Esto obliga a que sea el sector publico quien se endeude para sustituir al exhausto sector privado que no puede endeudarse mas y a que el banco central cree dinero de la nada para mantener el precio de los activos que han servido de colateral para nuevos prestamos.

La dinamica que requiere este sistema de reserva fraccionaria para ser estable implica un crecimiento exponencial del endeudamiento que esta llamado a colapsar.

Soluciones?
-Coeficiente de caja 100% y resposabilidad exclusiva de los depositantes en caso de una mala inversion del banco (en ese caso, el riesgo justifica los intereses. Actualmente no encuentro justificacion). 
El sistema actual fomenta la irresponsabilidad del sistema financiero ya que no asume los errores que comete y cuyas consecuencias afectan a todos los usuarios del "dinero de curso legal" 

-Para evitar la tentacion que supone poder crear sin esfuerzo dinero (que beneficia a su creador en perjuicio del resto) uso de MPs 




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Eso no es debido al multiplicador bancario sino a la mayor importancia de los bienes de capital frente al factor trabajo, como se ha dicho innumerables veces en el foro, el trabajo cada vez es menos necesario para generar PIB, las máquinas y los programas informáticos sin embargo son cada vez más sofisticados y cuestan menos, por lo que, en mi opinión, se llegará un momento en la historia en el que las rentas del trabajo no supongan ni el 10% del PIB y el resto sea todo automatizado, por eso entre otras cosas estoy a favor de una RBU porque simplemente no estoy a favor de que se vaya dejando morir de hambre a la gente que no pueda acceder al mercado de trabajo para deshacerse de esa masa poblacional que "sobra".



No le parece curioso el cambio concreto que se produce en la grafica a partir del momento Nixon?

Puede buscar muchas graficas distintintas en las que esa fecha es el punto de inflexion (deuda estatal, base monetaria...) y el comienzo del crecimiento exponencial. 

No cree que esta todo relacionado con el sistema monetario que empezo en esa fecha?



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> *Lo justifica porque si no el sistema sería un caos con cada banco emitiendo su propio dinero, cada uno con un valor distinto*



Eso es precisamente la guerra de divisas actual que va a llevar hacia un sistema monetario basado en el oro :rolleye:



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> En cuanto a la información asimétrica dudo que hayan banqueros centrales que la usen, eso es un delito de información privilegiada y no creo que se arriesguen a pagar multas multimillonarias por usarla para ganar dinero.



:XX::XX::XX:

Quien dices que vigila a las altas finanzas para que no cometa delitos basados en sus *privilegios legales*?


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Abr 2014)

joe, lo he entendido hasta yo.. que no entiendo de economia..

hay señor...
Gacias por las explicaciones.
Un saludo


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

No podremos ponernos nunca de acuerdo porque partís de un axioma distinto, y es que el fiat money se crea de la "nada" o que cuando se crea no tiene ningún respaldo, y esto no es así, si lo fuera no hubiese pasado ni 1 año desde que se abolió el patrón oro hasta que hubiera colapsado el fiat money, y como veis han pasado ya varias décadas y el colapso monetario ni está ni se le espera.

Sobre vuestra mágica solución de coeficiente de caja al 100%, eso lo que provocaría es que el ahorro raramente se cruzaría con la inversión porque la mayoría de la gente no estaría dispuesta a prestar su dinero por miedo, desconfianza o desconocimiento. El dinero dejaría de cumplir esta función tan importante y que nos hace avanzar.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Abr 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN8613T1J5k

En la zona euro el coeficiente de caja es del 2%. En EE.UU del 10%.

Coeficiente de caja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Aquí dejo un ejemplo de Prospectiva, en este caso científica, y que nadie pondrá en tela de juicio... ¿No?

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/123991-expertos-pronostico-terremoto-infernal

La gente que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva ya tenemos nuestros "medios de comunicación" y allí se informa, intercambia información, etc.

Uno de los más conocidos en los medios económico-financieros es el Boletín del LEAP (Laboratoire Européen d´Anticipation Politique) y que goza de gran prestigio. Unas veces acierta y otras no, pero es sumamente respetado y "barato" no es...

Y para aquellos que desconocen la Prospectiva y se atreven a "arremeter" contra ella por una simple cuestión de "ignorancia", que sepan que utilizamos modelos y pautas que están reconocidas en el mundo financiero. Por ejemplo, en este hilo, hice referencia a que "estacionalmente" el mes de Marzo es bajista para el Oro y no me he "equivocado", pero porque hay un "modelo" que suele cumplirse. A finales del mes de Abril/primeros de Mayo hay otras pautas que pueden cumplirse o no. Es bien "sencillo" de entender, pero claro algunos gustan más de la vamos a llamar polémica gratuita.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No podremos ponernos nunca de acuerdo porque partís de un axioma distinto, y es que el fiat money se crea de la "nada" o que cuando se crea no tiene ningún respaldo, y esto no es así, si lo fuera no hubiese pasado ni 1 año desde que se abolió el patrón oro hasta que hubiera colapsado el fiat money, y como veis han pasado ya varias décadas y el colapso monetario ni está ni se le espera.



No sere yo quien te niegue que el dinero fiat tiene un respaldo... Ese respaldo es la imposicion del Estado como medio de pago exclusivo para impuestos (o para el pago de petroleo en exclusiva para impulsar la demanda de cierta moneda a nivel mundial). De esta forma se genera una demanda sobre una variante de dinero FIAT de las infinitas que pueden existir.

*Que valor tiene un FIAT que no tenga un Estado detras que obligue a su uso? *Coleccionismo en el mejor de los casos y 0 en la mayoria de ellos.

El valor del oro depende de la imposicion de un Estado? No... ha sobrevivido a todos los Estados y consensos temporales. Eso es una reserva de valor, lo que junto a ser divisible, transportable, infalsificable, etc. hacen de los MPs dinero real.

El colapso monetario fue evitado por Paul Volcker subiendo los tipos de interes hasta mas del 20% para evitar que los actores economicos cambiasen sus papelitos por oro y los metiesen en el banco (y poder prestar asi mas del ahorro existente y salvar la estabilidad del sistema monetario de Nixon).

Cree posible que se vuelva a unos tipos de interes similares en caso de que la gente vuelva a deshacerse de los paplitos de colores emitidos a voluntad? Este proceso de repudio esta en marcha y el "remedio Volcker" no es viable al nivel de endeudamiento actual sin hacer colapsar la economia al hacer impagable las deudas. De hecho, los tipos de interes han bajado desde entonces...

Que armas le quedan a los bancos centrales? Monetizar deuda y comprar activos que han servido de colateral para crear nueva deuda (bonos estatales, creditos hipotecarios...) a un precio que no es el que tendrian en el mercado. Pueden dejar de hacerlo? no sin que colapse el sistema



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Sobre vuestra mágica solución de coeficiente de caja al 100%, eso *lo que provocaría es que el ahorro raramente se cruzaría con la inversión* porque la mayoría de la gente no estaría dispuesta a prestar su dinero por miedo, desconfianza o desconocimiento. El dinero dejaría de cumplir esta función tan importante y que nos hace avanzar.



El ahorro se cruzaria con la inversion a unos tipos decididos por el mercado, no por la autoridad monetaria de turno. 
Los tipos se autorregularian: mucho ahorro, bajan los tipos de interes y favorece la inversion frente al ahorro. Poco ahorro, hace que los tipos de interes suban favoreciendo el ahorro frente a la inversion.

Mantener los tipos de interes por debajo de lo que el mercado pediria por el nivel de ahorro existente, supone la asignacion de recursos a proyectos que de otra forma no serian rentables. Cuando acaba el periodo de "boom" (gracias a la expansion monetaria que permite el coeficiente de caja) todas esas inversiones que no se hubiesen producido con tipos mas altes se demuestran fallidas. Ademas, esas iversiones fallidas dejan agujeros en la contabilidad del sistema financiero que solo pueden ser cubiertas mediante rescates estatales o corralito para pasar a un nuevo fiat devaluado que nominalmente diluya esas perdidas en perjuicio de los ahorradores.

Lo dicho: una estafa legal que, como decia Henry Ford, si la gente fuese consciente de ella, habria una revolucion manana por la manana.


----------



## Marina (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No podremos ponernos nunca de acuerdo porque partís de un axioma distinto, y es que el fiat money se crea de la "nada" o que cuando se crea no tiene ningún respaldo, y esto no es así, si lo fuera no hubiese pasado ni 1 año desde que se abolió el patrón oro hasta que hubiera colapsado el fiat money, y como veis han pasado ya varias décadas y el colapso monetario ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> Sobre vuestra mágica solución de coeficiente de caja al 100%, eso lo que provocaría es que el ahorro raramente se cruzaría con la inversión porque la mayoría de la gente no estaría dispuesta a prestar su dinero por miedo, desconfianza o desconocimiento. El dinero dejaría de cumplir esta función tan importante y que nos hace avanzar.



No les expliques lo del coeficiente de caja... algunos no son capaces de entenderlo...
Ni intentes explicarles que el coeficiente no es igual con dinero a la vista que con dinero a plazo , etc... y que la gente cuando mete el dinero en el banco sabe que el banco lo presta, etc... pero es que muchas posturas si conocieran un poquito se caerian y prefieren "no saber" se inventan cuatro historias de miedo... 

Pero si no entienden lo de la inflacion y la actualizacion del dinero con los intereses, (algo que sabia hasta mi abuela que era practicamente analfabeta)

añadir que la base de esta sociedad es la confianza, confianza en los politicos, en el dinero, en el oro, en los inmuebles, en la justicia.... (el oro perdería todo su valor si la gente no creyera que mañana seguirá valiendo algo, se consideraría con el valor de una ojalata, etc... me viene a la memoria los buscadores españoles de oro en America, que allí lo tenian sin ningun valor tirado por el suelo...) Recomendable leer las cartas de Colón y su obsesion por el oro, era lo unico que querían; incluso en el primer vieje les importaba poco haber llegado a las indias, su objetivo y lo unico que buscaban era encontrar oro... (menuda suerte tuvieron que no llegaron a china, se hubieran vuelto con el rabo entre las piernas)


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Felicidades, Spielzeug, no lo ha podido "bordar" mejor...


----------



## Perillán10 (1 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a ti, Perillán10, no sé a qué viene tu comentario. Tampoco me he equivocado mucho cuando me he "mojado" en alguna ocasión. Supongo que te refieres a la cotización de la Plata y, si es así, tampoco me he "alejado" mucho dada la volatilidad que ésta tiene. Por cierto, en la Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea, hay un forero qué me preguntó al respecto y le acerté de "pleno" todo lo que sucedió y hasta en la "coma", pero se realizó por mensajería privada, aunque algunos comentarios hice al respecto en el foro y bastante acertados. ¡Ojo! que no había que ser "vidente" para acertar...
> 
> De todas formas, no sé porqué coño os hago caso. A fin de cuentas, vosotros vais a seguir pensando igual y yo también. Además, opinar sin aportar nada... Bueno, si os gusta "descalificar" porque sí, allá vosotros. Total, son los que leen este hilo quienes deben valorar las aportaciones y si fuera por las vuestras ya hace tiempo que me habría ido a otro foro donde la "inteligencia" predominará más.
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Qué decir.... ya que te gusta tanto Orwell:

*La libertad de expresión es decir lo que la gente no quiere oír.*

Supongo que eso no te mosqueará. :rolleye:


----------



## carloszorro (1 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> No les expliques lo del coeficiente de caja... algunos no son capaces de entenderlo...
> Ni intentes explicarles que el coeficiente no es igual con dinero a la vista que con dinero a plazo , etc... y que la gente cuando mete el dinero en el banco sabe que el banco lo presta, etc... pero es que muchas posturas si conocieran un poquito se caerian y prefieren "no saber" se inventan cuatro historias de miedo...
> 
> Pero si no entienden lo de la inflacion y la actualizacion del dinero con los intereses, (algo que sabia hasta mi abuela que era practicamente analfabeta)
> ...



Sin la estafa del coeficiente de caja del 2% y sin manipular los tipos de interés colocándolos muy por debajo de la inflación real no se habrían producido ni la burbuja inmobiliaria, ni la quiebra bancaria, ni los déficits públicos desorbitados contagiados por los rescates.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Qué decir.... ya que te gusta tanto Orwell:
> 
> *La libertad de expresión es decir lo que la gente no quiere oír.*
> 
> Supongo que eso no te mosqueará. :rolleye:



Ja,ja,ja... ¿Por qué debiera "mosquearme"? No, hombre, cada cual puede expresarse como quiera, pero evidentemente la "elección" de leer o de escribir la seguimos teniendo... ¿No?

Bueno, de Orwell es también aquello de "En un tiempo de engaño infernal, decir la verdad es un acto revolucionario."

En fin, espero que hayas leído a Orwell tanto como yo y eso será una buena señal, después podremos estar de acuerdo o no en diferentes cosas, pero no hay problema mientras se intente guardar el adecuado respeto.

Ya "coincidiremos" en otras cosas como, por ejemplo, en la afición que ambos compartimos: la Numismatica.

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> el oro perdería todo su valor si la gente no creyera que mañana seguirá valiendo algo



Exacto, esto es lo que se niegan a aceptar, creen que sus monedas tienen "valor intrínseco" como si fuera el oro un elemento útil en la naturaleza o algo, la realidad es que el valor del oro está dentro de sus cabezas, y cuantas menos gente se crea sus mentiras sobre el sistema monetario y el supuesto colapso que está a punto de llegar pero que nunca llega menos valdrán sus monedas y eso es lo que realmente les importa.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 16:38 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> En la zona euro el coeficiente de caja es del 2%. En EE.UU del 10%.
> 
> Coeficiente de caja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Venezuela, coeficiente de caja del 17%, inflación disparada.

Zona euro, coeficiente de caja del 2%, inflación baja y en algunos países hasta deflación.

¿No os dais cuenta que os respondéis vosotros mismos? La inflación no tiene nada que ver con el coeficiente de caja ni la multiplicación del dinero vía concesión de créditos, y la supuesta hiperinflación que siempre está a punto de llegar menos aún.


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Abr 2014)

Sisisi....
teneis razón los dos...
que siga bajando el valor de mis moneditas de oro...y plata..
asi compraré más. ..
de esas chapas sin valor...
que todos los bancos quieren.. y que no tienen valor....
y que muchos no venden. ..

ironic mode off...

sisisi......


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2014)

> el oro perdería todo su valor si la gente no creyera que mañana seguirá valiendo algo



Ese no-argumento lo puedes aplicar a cualquier otro activo... 
y entra en la categoria de no-escenarios (como el fin del mundo) o situaciones que no se han dado nunca. En cambio, la perdida de confianza en la capacidad del dinero fiat para mantener su valor si que ha ocurrido en numerosas ocasiones (no de un dia para otro, pero si en un plazo de tiempo muy breve) y que esta ocurriendo en la actualidad de nuevo.

Para que algo tenga valor, no es necesario que todo el mundo sea consciente de que lo tiene. Usted puede pensar que los MPs no sirven para nada y por tanto no tienen valor sin ser consciente de que el hecho de estar publicando un post en burbuja.info, ha requerido varias toneladas de MPs para la contruccion de servidores, ordenadores, vehiculos que transportan esas maquinas... 

El *valor intrinseco* es comun a cualquier recurso que pueda ser transformado en algo con mayor valor añadido que el recurso en bruto. El precio respecto al resto de bienes dependera de la demanda que tenga por su utilidad gracias a las propiedades fisicas/quimicas para las que resulte insustituible.

En el caso de los MPs, tienen valor intrinseco porque se transforman en otros bienes que se demandan por sus utilidades ornamentales (mayor valor añdido de caracter subjetivo y simbolico), utilidades industriales y utilidades monetarias (acuñacion para que sirva como unidad de medida).

Es indiferente que Marina o maximinng-trollum piensen que el oro no tiene utilidades monetarias para que las tenga (es divisible, transportable, infalsificable...) porque son caracteristicas inherentes (intrinsecas) al oro como elemento de la tabla periodica.

Tambien da lo mismo que Marina o maximing-trollum piensen que no tiene apenas usos industriales porque es falso. Por sus caracteristicas resulta muy util en muchas funciones, pero su escasez y su demanda para otros usos hace que sea sustituido por otros materiales mas baratos.

Tambien da lo mismo que Marina o maximing-trollum piensen que cualquier piedra que brille vale para hacer unas alianzas o que piensen que el valor simbolico del laton es el mismo que el del oro. 

En serio os creeis lo que decis? inocho:

-----------

Creo que la gente, en general, si que sabe que los bancos prestan el dinero que ellos depositan. Lo que en general no creo que sepan es que su dinero es la base para mas de 20 prestamos y que los riesgos de impago, una vez acabado el margen de los rescates estatales, son exclusivamente suyos a cambio de unos intereses reales negativos. O dicho de otro modo,* que asumen altos riesgos a cambio de perder dinero*

Todavia nadie me ha respondido que justifica cobrar intereses por un dinero creado de la nada si los risgos los asumen los Estados (rescates bancarios) y los perjuicios que ocasiona el aumento de la masa monetaria las sufren los usuarios de dicho dinero


----------



## nando551 (1 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r4yh9fzuqRE[/YOUTUBE]

La distribución de la riqueza nos dice que unos pocos tienen mucho y unos muchos tienen poco, así pues unos depósitos son mucho más grandes que otros.

Los presentes en su mayoria somos de los muchos que tienen poco.

El coeficiente de caja es del 2% lo cual es un insulto a nuestra inteligencia, quién no quiere hacer un préstamo de 49.000 euros poniendo únicamente encima de la mesa 1.000 euros.

La gente apenas tiene metálico debajo del colchón, la mayoria de la gente que así bien obra, son de los del medio o de los de abajo.

El dinero está casi completamente digitalizado solo hay aproximadamente un 5% de dinero en billetes y monedas y un 95% solo son apuntes bancarios. el dinero va rápidamente circulando otra vez de vuelta al banco, las recaudaciones de las tiendas, etc... todo vuelve otra vez al banco.
Los pagos en metálico cada vez son más infrecuentes.


2 ejemplos:
1- voy al banco y pido 10.000 para un coche.
2- ahorro los 10.000 y compro el coche.

Si ahorro y compro no se crea dinero y si pido el crédito si se crea dinero.
Por esta razón cada vez hay menos billetes y monedas y más dinero virtual.

El coeficiente de caja del 2% es muy dificil de romper por parte de la mayoria, y harían falta más de un 2% de nosotros para que el sistema quebrara, porque somos insignificantes (a nivel económico fiduciario).

Pero también conviene no caer en el error de pensar que un dinero que no está respaldado por nada es justa contrapartida de un bien.

Yo creo que ya no hay por donde coger al sistema monetario que se cae a cámara lenta desde hace tiempo, Rusia con su rublo de oro, China lo mismo un yuan dorado, Alemania también se sumará, el dolar está perdido porque sin el patrón oro ha perdido el rumbo.

Y mientrás cae lenta e inexorablemente, yo pacientemente, onza en mano pienso; "Yo voy a ver caer este sistema financiero pero la onza que tengo en la mano me va a ver caer a mi"

Por eso el oro es para siempre.

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Abr 2014)

Sinceramente pido: que me razone alguien el motivo, de que un billete de papel de 20 € y un karlillo de plata de 20 € vale lo mismo.La historia está para aprender como utilizar el presente para disfrutar del futuro.Ahora imaginad que guardais monedas,o,billetes,y según lo guardado,vayamonos al futuro:cambiad el billete por uno de 100 pesetas y la moneda por su equivalente pasado,el paquillo...que es una manera muy seria de adelantarnos a lo que pasará...otra vez...¿Qué sistema guardó el valor de tu sudor,el pagaré o el metal?apliquemoslo al oro:25 pesetas Alfonso XII versus su equivalente en papel...
Me parece que está muy claro que los metales perduran en el tiempo sin perder su valor,no se porqué esta manía en su contra,,,¿quizás porque no se pueden multiplicar como los panes y los peces y peligra lo que si se multiplica...?


si demasiada gente lo sabe...ienso:


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Abr 2014)

Y claro... .. todo parte de un deposito.. es decir ha de haber depositos para prestarlo...
¿pero cuántas veces lo prestan, sabiendo que no todos los depositantes lo van a reclamar al mismo tiempo?....

me suena la canción... ah corcho..
la banda sonora del comex....

jejeje

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 18:59 ----------

Va para max...


----------



## maragold (1 Abr 2014)

:8:

Buah, me voy tres días y la que tenéis liada!

Maximum es uno de los nuestros trolleando con argumentos pro-FIAT, para picarnos y que argumentemos de nuevo a favor del oro físico.
La verdadera moneda.

De Marina ya paso, le lancé un guante y lo ha rehuido. Es un cobardica!!
:cook:

Por cierto, desde el sábado por la tarde ya no soy metalero, soy neopapi, así que a partir de ahora toca invertir en pañales... no sé cuándo podré conseguir la próxima alfonsina! 

Abrazos a todos, os he echado de menos estas noches en vela... ::


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (1 Abr 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Y claro... .. todo parte de un deposito.. es decir ha de haber depositos para prestarlo...
> ¿pero cuántas veces lo prestan, sabiendo que no todos los depositantes lo van a reclamar al mismo tiempo?....



1 vez. Si lo prestaran más veces estarían cometiendo un fraude de ley, además de no coincidir los activos con los pasivos, cosa que es revisada contínuamente por los estados para garantizar que no pase.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Abr 2014)

Felicidades Maragold, pues si que has estado entretenido estos dias, ya te veo de aquí nada empezando alguna serie de plata para el retoño...


----------



## Perillán10 (1 Abr 2014)

Podéis consolaros entre vosotros, podéis hacerlo con vuestro oro o como queráis.

Yo paso de razonar con nadie lo que ya razoné en 2012, por aquel entonces era un troll, o alguien recien llegado "un pomperillo" me dijo un habitual. Que si no tenía npi, que me metían en el ignore etc... Hoy los argumentos son más o menos los mismos.

Mientras, venía el fin del mundo, el apocalipsis, armas y latas de atún nos librarían...bueno que decir que no sepáis vosotros. Si la plata bajaba a 26$ había que cargar y ojalá bajara a 24$ porque entonces ya se tirarían el órdago. A 22$ y ya sabéis...lo manipulan, conjuran, etc. Y ahora a 20$ donde todo el mundo estaba esperando con toda la munición (era dificil, muy dificil que la tiraran a esos precios, pero ya sabéis... con esos hdp todo puede pasar).

Hace poco dije que el oro a 800$. Yo me juego el owned. Mis argumentos, los del primer día, los de 2012.


PD: enhorabuena a maragold y dentro de 30 años muy posiblemente su neohijo si verá sentido al oro comprado, por eso que creen algunos "que la historia es repetitiva". Aunque no lo sea, si tiene semejanzas.


De todas formas no me hagan mucho caso. Lean lo que quieran y analicen.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Buah, me voy tres días y la que tenéis liada!
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la gran inversión!!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno, parece que los trolls siguen con sus argumentos estúpidos y lo mejor aquí va a ser aplicar aquello de "A palabras necias, oídos sordos". Y cuando la crítica es destructiva es la mejor táctica a emplear.

Y para alguno que juega a "espabilado": la Plata era interesante a $26, $24, $22, $20 y si baja más, pues todavía más... Y si el Oro baja a $800, pues con la "artillería pesada", pero para eso hay que tener "pasta"... Y a mí me gusta la Numismatica y, recientemente, me he podido permitir el "lujo" de comprar unas "moneditas" de Oro del Imperio Español y esa es la diferencia entre "poder" y "no poder"... Está claro que no ha sido solamente por el Oro, pero claro hay quien habla de la Historia, pero de la "comprensión" de ésta igual anda muy "justito"...

En fin, que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno y para los lectores del hilo: no hagan caso a nadie... Solamente a Vds. y si se equivocan pues no tendrán que pedir "explicaciones" a nadie.

Y a alguno Orwell le viene muy GRANDE...

¡Ah! antes de terminar con la tontería de replicar al troll de turno, ¡Felicidades! maragold y seguro que tú sí sabrás aconsejar a tu hijo...


----------



## carloszorro (1 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Exacto, esto es lo que se niegan a aceptar, creen que sus monedas tienen "valor intrínseco" como si fuera el oro un elemento útil en la naturaleza o algo, la realidad es que el valor del oro está dentro de sus cabezas, y cuantas menos gente se crea sus mentiras sobre el sistema monetario y el supuesto colapso que está a punto de llegar pero que nunca llega menos valdrán sus monedas y eso es lo que realmente les importa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 16:38 ----------
> 
> ...



La hiperinflacion venezolana vino a consecuencia de imponer una economía en la que la impresión monetaria, el déficit y endeudamiento públicos están fuera de control.

La zona euro provocó burbujas en los PIGS por la maravillosa idea de converger apresuradamente a finales de los 90s los tipos de interés de países diferentes. Estanflación con deflación en sectores tocados como el ladrillo e inflación en materias primas, es lo que hay...


----------



## Marina (1 Abr 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Sin la estafa del coeficiente de caja del 2% y sin manipular los tipos de interés colocándolos muy por debajo de la inflación real no se habrían producido ni la burbuja inmobiliaria, ni la quiebra bancaria, ni los déficits públicos desorbitados contagiados por los rescates.



Otra fantasmada... solo los gurus del ataque zombie sabeis de esa estafa... el resto de economistas, fondos de inversion... grandes inversores... matematicos, ni se han enterado... 

Y eso de los tipos MUY por debajo de la inflacion real creo que no es cierto, la inflacion afecta a la moneda, no ha zonas concretas, y el euro en su conjunto no ha tenido tipos reales negativos. (o han sido levemente negativos en algunos momentos) Tal vez si nos das datos... o algún enlace me lo crea...
el momento que mas inflacion tuvimos llego al 4% en 2008 y los tipos creo que se subieron al 5% por lo que recuerdo...

Pero ponnos datos o enlaces...


----------



## carloszorro (1 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Otra fantasmada... solo los gurus del ataque zombie sabeis de esa estafa... el resto de economistas, fondos de inversion... grandes inversores... matematicos, ni se han enterado...
> 
> Y eso de los tipos MUY por debajo de la inflacion real creo que no es cierto, la inflacion afecta a la moneda, no ha zonas concretas, y el euro en su conjunto no ha tenido tipos reales negativos. (o han sido levemente negativos en algunos momentos) Tal vez si nos das datos... o algún enlace me lo crea...
> el momento que mas inflacion tuvimos llego al 4% en 2008 y los tipos creo que se subieron al 5% por lo que recuerdo...
> ...



Ejque yo en esa época gané tantísimo dinero con la convergencia de tipos que ahora me llaman el gurú...

Te comprabas el diario Expansión en el año 1996 y día tras día te ponía la misma cantinela, la convergencia de tipos taerá burbujas en la bolsa y otros... Por eso me hice rico, porque todo el mundo sabía lo que iba a suceder.

Todo el mundo menos usted, por lo visto. :rolleye:

¿Por qué la burbuja del ladrillo española fue en parte culpa de Alemania?

Lea, lea algo de historia económica reciente porque veo que está usted muy verde.


----------



## Marina (1 Abr 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> La distribución de la riqueza nos dice que unos pocos tienen mucho y unos muchos tienen poco, así pues unos depósitos son mucho más grandes que otros.
> 
> El coeficiente de caja es del 2% lo cual es un insulto a nuestra inteligencia, quién no quiere hacer un préstamo de 49.000 euros poniendo únicamente encima de la mesa 1.000 euros.
> 
> ...



lo grave no son las barbaridades que dices sino que haya gente que te las aplauda. (lo que ya dice mucho de su grado de conocimiento, no solo no te corrigen sino que deben estar de acuerdo...)

Si en vez de creeros esas paranoias leyerais mas...
Esas historias de miedo que nos cuentas, las lees en los informes del banco de españa.
No son ningun descubrimiento vuestro... de hecho hasta tienen nombres: m7... m4, m3, m2 m1, 

De verdad creo que teneis que informaros en vez de lanzar historias asusta abuelitas...

El documento que enlazo es sumamente interesante, tal vez despues de leerlo hagas criticas de verdad, con algun conocimiento, no que vayais de expegtos con haber leido 4 textos de un forero que se leyo el libro "como sobrevivir a un ataque zombie"http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-zombi-guia-de-supervivencia-proteccion-completa-contra-los-muer-tos-vivientes/9788496756625/1217495

*fuera de bromas, lo que digo es cierto, la mayoria de los comentarios muestran un desconocimiento casi total sobre el tema del que se habla.

Parecen historias de un tipo en un bar que despues de unas cañas habla de la alineacion del real madrid, y es un expegto en todo*


http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/Secciones/Publicaciones/PublicacionesBCE/PoliticaMonetaria/Fic/pm2004.pdf



> La elección de M3 se basa en la evidencia, confirmada por diversos estudios empíricos, de que este agregado posee todas las propiedades deseadas y, en particular, el mantener una relación estable con la demanda de dinero y propiedades de indicador adelantado de la evolución futura de los precios en la zona del euro. El valor de referencia para M3 se calcula para que sea compatible con la consecución de la estabilidad de precios, por lo que desviaciones considerables o prolongadas del crecimiento monetario con respecto a dicho valor deberían, en circunstancias normales, indicar la existencia de riesgos para la estabilidad de precios en el medio plazo.
> 
> La obtención del valor de referencia se basa en la relación entre las variaciones relativas al crecimiento monetario (ΔM), la inflación (ΔP), el crecimiento del PIB real (ΔYR) y la velocidad de circulación (ΔV). De acuerdo con esta fórmula, conocida como «ecuación cuantitativa», la variación de la cantidad de dinero en la economía es igual a la variación de las transacciones nominales, aproximada por la variación del PIB real más la de los precios, menos la variación de la velocidad de circulación. Esta última variable puede definirse como el ritmo al que el público se transfiere el dinero, lo que permite establecer la cantidad de dinero necesaria para hacer frente a un determinado nivel de transacciones nominales.
> 
> ...



De nada


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> el oro perdería todo su valor si la gente no creyera que mañana seguirá valiendo algo



Yo no soy ezpecto en nada, pero lo que si se es que a lo largo de la historia más casos se han dado en que la gente piensa que el fiat no vale nada que el caso que comentas donde el oro no vale nada. 

Es más fácil que el dinero fiat pierda la confianza de la gente que le pase al oro.


----------



## Marina (1 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Buah, me voy tres días y la que tenéis liada!
> 
> ...




Buff, leí "neonazi"... 

ENHORABUENA....

Tambien estoy sin tiempo. Ya te dije que responderia cuando pudiera, como comprenderas no es lo mismo una respuesta rapida, casi siempre desde el movil, que una respuesta reflexiva con datos etc, (no todo el mundo escribe sin saber de que habla -y no lo digo por ti-)

lo que no se es porque compras pañales que tienen una inflacion del millon% a las pocas horas de usarlos...
de oro de pañales para bebés
Pero cuidado que es el oro de alibaba...

Pd: como ya dije, a raiz de la mayora de los enlaces "objetivos" que algunos ponen, en internet puedes encontrar cualquier cosa.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Buah, me voy tres días y la que tenéis liada!
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena,pero no dejes de ser metalero(solo cambia las cantidades acorde a las posibilidades).Yo por cada hijo que voy teniendo lo único que cambio es que antes lo tenía todo en una colección y ahora compro las monedas(soy aficionado solo a las monedas de oro y plata antiguas) repetidas X el numero de hijos, y así se que no se pelearan cuando me vaya de este mundo.Será mi regalo,será mi sudor,transformado en inmortal metal precioso...de mi bisabuelo tengo casas,de mi abuelo tierras,de mi padre la vida y a mis hijos les tocará todo esto mas los mp,suerte y que no falte salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Enhorabuena,pero no dejes de ser metalero(solo cambia las cantidades acorde a las posibilidades).Yo por cada hijo que voy teniendo lo único que cambio es que antes lo tenía todo en una colección y ahora compro las monedas(soy aficionado solo a las monedas de oro y plata antiguas) repetidas X el numero de hijos, y así se que no se pelearan cuando me vaya de este mundo.Será mi regalo,será mi sudor,transformado en inmortal metal precioso...de mi bisabuelo tengo casas,de mi abuelo tierras,de mi padre la vida y a mis hijos les tocará todo esto mas los mp,suerte y que no falte salud.



Hola, karlilatúnya: Te puedo asegurar que maragold nunca dejará de ser "metalero" y te añadiré que lo es a lo "grande". No todo el mundo tiene la capacidad de coleccionar los Solidos bizantinos, así que imagínate lo que puede tener...

Por cierto, comparto tu afición por las monedas de Oro antiguas y en la Plata "fifty/fifty", aunque tengo una completísima colección de Duros españoles, a los que se pueden añadir Reales de a 8...

Y me alegro de que cuentes con un Patrimonio "auténtico"... aunque me parece que algunos "metaleros" tenemos más "billetitos" que otros que vienen por aquí a "defenderlos".

Y me voy a leer un libro y es que hay demasiado "ruido" por aquí. ¡Buenas Noches!

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## maragold (1 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Felicidades Maragold, pues si que has estado entretenido estos dias, ya te veo de aquí nada empezando alguna serie de plata para el retoño...





Perillán10 dijo:


> Podéis consolaros entre vosotros, podéis hacerlo con vuestro oro o como queráis.
> 
> Yo paso de razonar con nadie lo que ya razoné en 2012, por aquel entonces era un troll, o alguien recien llegado "un pomperillo" me dijo un habitual. Que si no tenía npi, que me metían en el ignore etc... Hoy los argumentos son más o menos los mismos.
> 
> ...





carloszorro dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la gran inversión!!!!!





Marina dijo:


> Buff, leí "neonazi"...
> 
> ENHORABUENA....
> 
> ...





karlilatúnya dijo:


> Enhorabuena,pero no dejes de ser metalero(solo cambia las cantidades acorde a las posibilidades).Yo por cada hijo que voy teniendo lo único que cambio es que antes lo tenía todo en una colección y ahora compro las monedas(soy aficionado solo a las monedas de oro y plata antiguas) repetidas X el numero de hijos, y así se que no se pelearan cuando me vaya de este mundo.Será mi regalo,será mi sudor,transformado en inmortal metal precioso...de mi bisabuelo tengo casas,de mi abuelo tierras,de mi padre la vida y a mis hijos les tocará todo esto mas los mp,suerte y que no falte salud.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, karlilatúnya: Te puedo asegurar que maragold nunca dejará de ser "metalero" y te añadiré que lo es a lo "grande". No todo el mundo tiene la capacidad de coleccionar los Solidos bizantinos, así que imagínate lo que puede tener...
> 
> Por cierto, comparto tu afición por las monedas de Oro antiguas y en la Plata "fifty/fifty", aunque tengo una completísima colección de Duros españoles, a los que se pueden añadir Reales de a 8...
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por las felicitaciones a TODOS!

No tengo ganas de debatir, tengo un sueño que no veo... :o

A fuerza de ser pesado, repito mi discurso: para ganar dinero, EMPRESA. Para protegerlo, ORO FÍSICO.
Para perderlo... los bancos y los gobiernos.

Y sí, espero que mi hijo herede una estupenda colección de monedas, será señal de que nunca necesité venderlas... y la más "especial", la que menciona el amigo Fernando, espero completarla poco a poco (al menos una por emperador)... harto complicado! 

Abrazos a todos y no se me sulfuren que los trolls... en el fondo nos dan vidilla!


----------



## antonio1960 (1 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Podéis consolaros entre vosotros, podéis hacerlo con vuestro oro o como queráis.
> 
> Yo paso de razonar con nadie lo que ya razoné en 2012, por aquel entonces era un troll, o alguien recien llegado "un pomperillo" me dijo un habitual. Que si no tenía npi, que me metían en el ignore etc... Hoy los argumentos son más o menos los mismos.
> 
> ...



Y de la plata. Que nos dice?


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Abr 2014)

Claro.. y como sería un fraude de ley. . Tenemos que creer que no lo hacen...
y que los que tienen que controlar que no ocurra... lo controlan bien realmente...
no sé... no sé



enhorabuena maragold.. te lo vas a pasar bien.. yo aún estoy en ello..
un saludo


----------



## Perillán10 (1 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Y de la plata. Que nos dice?



Abajo a la dcha. tiene usted un botón que pone "Gracias". Sirve para agradecer una información. 

Ej: supongamos que pregunta si hay algún forero de Córdoba y alguien le responde y le da información. Pues va uno y lo agradece. Igual que cuando uno pregunta por una dirección en la calle y se la indican....

Tienes 0 zanks y desde que has venido Asqueado ha desaparecido.


----------



## antonio1960 (2 Abr 2014)

A ver, está proponiendo que me vaya?
Ni doy gracias(porque no puedo) ni espero que nadie me las dé.
Pero veo que no ha entendido la pregunta era : y de la plata no nos dice nada?
Como no puedo darle zanks y por si decide no contestarme.

GRACIAS.


----------



## atom ant (2 Abr 2014)

Buenos días:

sismo 8,2º en Chile y tímidas subidas en los metales AU +0,25%, Ag +0,5% y CU +0,3%







Alerta de tsunami

Nota: en la zona de Antofagasta ha pegado entre 5 y 4º


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> A ver, está proponiendo que me vaya?
> Ni doy gracias(porque no puedo) ni espero que nadie me las dé.
> Pero veo que no ha entendido la pregunta era : y de la plata no nos dice nada?
> Como no puedo darle zanks y por si decide no contestarme.
> ...



OK de acuerdo, no sabía que no podía dar zanks. Tampoco decía que me los diera a mi, pero entenderás que responder alguien que no lo va a agradecer y además que te llamen troll pues...

No propongo que te vayas ni soy quien para ello, pero lo cierto es que Asqueado ya no ha vuelto a aparecer. Aunque fué decisión suya. Nadie le obligó.

Respecto a la plata, su cotización está bastante relaccionada con la del oro, y por lo tanto se puede esperar que los dos bajen o suban más o menos en la misma medida o proporción. De todas formas, esta tarde con tiempo te daré una opinión más extensa. Mi opinión.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Ni doy gracias(porque no puedo) ni espero que nadie me las dé.



Normalmente a partir de los 10 mensajes ya dejan zankear, o sea que o te conectas desde el móvil o tiene algún problema en el navegador.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2014)

Fraude bancario


----------



## antonio1960 (2 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Normalmente a partir de los 10 mensajes ya dejan zankear, o sea que o te conectas desde el móvil o tiene algún problema en el navegador.




Me conecto desde el móvil.
Qu


----------



## antonio1960 (2 Abr 2014)

que como verÁs manda el mensaje cuando quiere, escribe lo que quiere, puntos y comas a voleo, palabras que no existen.
No puedo mandar un mensaje en condiciones, este móvil es un auténtico saboteador de mensajes.
Tuve una pequeña discusión con el portátil, este era otro que se las traía conmigo, con un resultado nefasto para los dos.
Desde la torre, después de dos formateos no me atrevo ya a conectarme, mi inoperancia informática es supina como vereis y no quiero más problemas con virus y cosas de esas.
No sabia que fuesen tan importantes los zanks esos,.pero no soy desagradecido.

Le doy las Gracias a Fernando un gran anfitrión de esta página, con el que comparto la afición por la historia, en mi caso del arte.
Aunque todo puede ser compatible, una vez presente un trabajo, creo que interesante sobre el retrato Numismático a través de la historia.
En el que desarrollo el momento histórico a través de esos retratos.
La fuerza del imperio en la familia Julia, reflejada en los impresionantes bustos de Nerón(quizás el que más) Augusto, Galva,...
La fantasía de la familia Flavia, conocedora ya de que era la dueña del mundo.....lo dejo que me enrollo y no termino......

Le doy las GRACIAS a Atom que me arranca una sonrisa a primera hora de la mañana, con sus gráficos que,yo considero, si no muy ajustados, de un gran ingenio, a ver si al final es capaz de enseñar a volar al loro.

Le doy las GRACIAS A Makokillo una persona de lo más amable, lástima que no puedo ver tus monedas, porque pones fotos tan grandes que me dan error en la página, vamos que no cabe en el móvil.

Pues ya está, gracias a todos y espero que el cascarrabias este de asqueado reaparezca ahora que me voy.

Encantado de haberos leído.


----------



## Arraez (2 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ... como si fuera el oro un elemento útil en la naturaleza o algo



:: acuéstate y suda


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2014)

Bueno, antonio1960, lo deja porque Vd. quiere... Respecto a asqueado (para mí D. Manuel...), pues yo soy el primero en lamentar su ausencia en el foro y eso que intenté "convencerle", pero bueno cada cual es muy libre de tomar aquellas decisiones que estime más oportunas para él mismo. En fin, desearle mucha suerte y gracias por su colaboración en el hilo.

Dejo un enlace...

- Economista: "El euro deberÃ*a ir a la basura" â€“ RT


----------



## atom ant (2 Abr 2014)

No se nos vaya Antonio 1960, en mi humilde opinión esto de la tecla gracias me parece un poco de foro de adolescentes pubertosos, de hecho en mi caso tardé varias semanas en percatarme que había una tecla para ello y no noté ningún sufrimiento ni angustia... aunque reconozco que ayuda a socializar.

¿discusiones, malentendidos?... qué sería de la vida sin una pizquita de sal.

Saludos

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 15:24 ----------

en Chile parece que las infraestructuras están algo dañadas pero parece que el sismo se dio en el mar y relativamente lejos de "la escondida"...

----
por otro lado los índices usa están de nuevo en zona de máximos por lo que cabe esperar que o recorte o que rompa al alza... quizá el Oro nos está indicando el camino.
ese movimiento brusco que esperamos.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 15:42 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> No se nos vaya Antonio 1960, en mi humilde opinión esto de la tecla gracias me parece un poco de foro de adolescentes pubertosos.



De hecho, cuanto más le doy a la tecla, más me enamoro de Marina 

Viva el amor, osea.



oo::´eek:8:8::Baile:
:ouch::Aplauso::cook::rolleye:

Y qué me dicen de las bolitas amarillas... pues que también me parecen adorables, blanditos y con olor a pera ... incluso sospecho que tienen voz de pitufo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Abr 2014)

No se vosotros, pero yo pagaría porque alguien contrario a mis ideas, pudiese discutírmelas las veces que el considerase oportunas...
Si me gusta burbuja es precisamente porque se dicen las cosas por su nombre y la mayoría de las veces con educación...si no es el caso:ignore y punto.
La libertad de decir lo que uno piensa que es "su verdad", se paga escuchando la verdad del otro,que no tiene porque ser la misma (o si).Por ello no dejo de sentir tristeza cuando alguien abandona este punto de reunión,tanto si comparto,como si rechazo su idea.Con cada retirada somos menos "ricos" en diversidad de opiniones,que al final es lo que alimenta a cada uno de los que bebemos de este rio (a veces en calma,a veces revuelto)pero caudaloso,que es lo importante.En un barco,cuando las cosas no van bién,las ratas son las primeras en abandonarlo,el capitán el ultimo,,,seamos todos capitanes y debatamos sin "hundir"este precioso barco que es burbuja.


----------



## Tons (2 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No podremos ponernos nunca de acuerdo porque partís de un axioma distinto, y es que el fiat money se crea de la "nada" o que cuando se crea no tiene ningún respaldo, y esto no es así, si lo fuera no hubiese pasado ni 1 año desde que se abolió el patrón oro hasta que hubiera colapsado el fiat money, y como veis han pasado ya varias décadas y el colapso monetario ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> Sobre vuestra mágica solución de coeficiente de caja al 100%, eso lo que provocaría es que el ahorro raramente se cruzaría con la inversión porque la mayoría de la gente no estaría dispuesta a prestar su dinero por miedo, desconfianza o desconocimiento. El dinero dejaría de cumplir esta función tan importante y que nos hace avanzar.




Entoces una pregunta ¿que ha sido de todas las monedas fiat creadas antes del 1971? Ha habido miles y no me suena que ninguna haya llegado a nuestros días :rolleye:

¿Y de las creadas despues del 71? Lo de la hiperinflaciones de los años 80 en Bolivia, Argentina, Brasil, Perú, etc... y al dólar zimbauense ¿que tal le va?.
Pero bueno eso son cosas del pasado, eso ya no puede ocurrir... bueno os dejo que tengo que hablar por skype con un par de amigos, uno argentino y otro venezolano para que me cuenten que tal les fueron sus inversiones en oro :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero yo pagaría porque alguien contrario a mis ideas, pudiese discutírmelas las veces que el considerase oportunas...
> Si me gusta burbuja es precisamente porque se dicen las cosas por su nombre y la mayoría de las veces con educación...si no es el caso:ignore y punto.
> La libertad de decir lo que uno piensa que es "su verdad", se paga escuchando la verdad del otro,que no tiene porque ser la misma (o si).Por ello no dejo de sentir tristeza cuando alguien abandona este punto de reunión,tanto si comparto,como si rechazo su idea.Con cada retirada somos menos "ricos" en diversidad de opiniones,que al final es lo que alimenta a cada uno de los que bebemos de este rio (a veces en calma,a veces revuelto)pero caudaloso,que es lo importante.En un barco,cuando las cosas no van bién,las ratas son las primeras en abandonarlo,el capitán el ultimo,,,seamos todos capitanes y debatamos sin "hundir"este precioso barco que es burbuja.



Hola. karlilatúnya: En fin, es una pena y comparto en parte tu comentario... pero voy a poner, si me lo permites, un "toque de humor": Bueno, las "ratas" hoy en día ya son los "capitanes"... Es que me ha venido a la mente el "Costa Concordia", que estaba "capitaneado" por Francesco Schettino... Sé que estás vinculado al mundo de la mar, al igual que yo, así que ya me "entiendes"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> De todas formas, esta tarde con tiempo te daré una opinión más extensa. Mi opinión.



@antonio1960 tal como quedé esta mañana te doy mi opinión. 

Bueno primero de todo comentarte que lo de los zanks que te he dicho, ya ha quedado explicado. Has dicho que no puedes darlos (tampoco es que sea necesario) y asunto acabado.
Dices que te vas... espero que no sea por que algo de lo que te he dicho (lo que te he dicho es verdad) te haya molestado. Si es así, si te ha molestado lo que te he dicho (que repito es verdad), creo que estás en el tipo de hilos correctos, porque aquí, salvo honrosas excepciones, las verdades molestan.



Respecto a la plata, supongo que bajará más o menos en proporción al oro.Yo la veo entorno a 9-10 € ó unos 14$ en un par de añitos o así, pero vamos...que si piensas invertir, te aconsejo que no me hagas mucho caso y saques tus propias conclusiones. También te aconsejo que recojas opiniones diversas y de lugares diversos. 
Lo que NUNCA haría, es comprar para promediar. Esa es la mejor forma de perder, es el remedio/consuelo del perdedor, y aunque a veces puede salir bien a la larga sale mal. Mejor me fijaría en ciertos puntos de soporte/resistencia en que estes convencido de que es buen momento para entrar o soltar (claro que con la plata física eso es un poco dificil porque las ganancias que puedas tener se las come el spot con que hayas comprado). 
De nuevo que sea tu propio criterio, porque te habrás fijado que aquí se habla de lo que se ha ganado pero muy pocos de lo que han perdido. Para que uno gane otro tiene que haber perdido.
Otros te dirán que no compran como inversión, que lo hacen como reserva de valor... pero qué reserva de valor hacen cuando hoy podrían comprar un 30% más con los mismos papelitos? Que por cierto, el 90% de los que compraron lo hicieron con papelitos. 

Otro argumento que se lee mucho es que el dinero fiat ha perdido credibilidad porque fabricarlo es solo darle a la maquinita y tal, y es cierto, solo que ese dinero se mueve en un circuito cerrado (el bancario) y de hecho ya no se da crédito a particulares, por lo tanto tampoco se puede hablar de que se haya inundado el mundo de dinero.

También comentan que el oro siempre valdrá al menos lo que cueste su extracción ¿Pero acaso es necesario extraerlo? ¿Acaso es necesario extraer plata? Para muchos su uso es amontonarla o lucirla como elemento de decoración. Creo que la industria está suficientemente abastecida y no hace falta extraer más. Al final se acabarán bajando los precios y el que necesite dinero lo acabará vendiendo más barato que los costes de extracción. Coincido con carloszorro en que habrá inflación en materias primas, pero serán otras que el oro y la plata.

Para los que ven en el patrón oro como la solución, ¿la solución a qué? porque mientras duró el patrón oro hubo dos guerras mundiales, ricos y pobres, estafas de todo tipo... A mi no es que me importe que volviera, pero no le veo que solucione nada. Ahora comentan que Rusia quiere implantar el patrón oro, pero es que si tuviera la más mínima intención de hacerlo, lo hubieran hecho ya (como hacen todo) y estaríamos hablando de que ya lo ha implantado. También comentan que China, India, etc están acaparando oro con la intención de que cuando explote todo, ellos serán los ricos del mundo. Pero es que quien piense que se lo van a permitir...que se lo van a poner tan facil solo comprando oro :rolleye:

Espero haberte respondido. Se queda en el tintero alguna respuesta a algún preferentista...¡¡¡qué nivelazo haberlo sido!!! de ser un don nadie a que te llame el director del banco diciéndote que eres preferentista. ¡¡¡Viva la codicia!!! pero bueno... el otro día dijeron que la mayoría eran analfabetos... 

Yo también creo que voy desaparecer una temporadita. Un saludo a todos y encantado de haberos leído.


_De todas formas no me hagan mucho caso. Lean lo que quieran y analicen._


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2014)

"La inteligencia es todo lo contrario del dinero; cuanto menos se tiene más contento se está." André Masson


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. karlilatúnya: En fin, es una pena y comparto en parte tu comentario... pero voy a poner, si me lo permites, un "toque de humor": Bueno, las "ratas" hoy en día ya son los "capitanes"... Es que me ha venido a la mente el "Costa Concordia", que estaba "capitaneado" por ... Sé que estás vinculado al mundo de la mar, al igual que yo, así que ya me "entiendes"... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



El vivir en una isla, te vuelve previsor,ya que te puedes encontrar en situaciones inesperadas,y,no deseadas,a lo que se suma la total dependencia de una única fuente de ingresos:el turismo.
Un temporal te puede obligar a depender de tus previsiones y de la suerte.
Los que podemos, siempre tenemos el llaud a son de mar...nunca se sabe...ya que cuando no hay temporal marítimo,puede haberlo de tierra(creo que me entiendes).Ya se sabe que las emergencias siempre son en festivo,de madrugada y con el medico en paradero desconocido:...
Bueno,todo esto lo digo para que se entienda el porque los isleños somos "tan raros"y sacamos provecho incluso de situaciones comprometidas,,,al convivir junto a las mismas personas,o una de dos:al cabo del tiempo,o no te hablas ya con nadie(por el obligado roce)o aprendes a meterte en la piel del contemporáneo de turno, e intentas comprender otras ideas que no compartes, pero que al mismo tiempo te obligas a respetar como si fueran tuyas.Incluso Francesco Schettino,seguramente tiene algo que enseñar,que ni el sabe...Dicen que la ultima lección la aprendemos unos segundos antes de morir,¡si esa mala costumbre que tenemos todos!...menos mal que nos pillará con buenas monedas para pagar al barquero
Un saludo,salud y larga vida a todos.


----------



## antonio1960 (2 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> @antonio1960 tal como quedé esta mañana te doy mi opinión.
> 
> Bueno primero de todo comentarte que lo de los zanks que te he dicho, ya ha quedado explicado. Has dicho que no puedes darlos (tampoco es que sea necesario) y asunto acabado.
> Dices que te vas... espero que no sea por que algo de lo que te he dicho (lo que te he dicho es verdad) te haya molestado. Si es así, si te ha molestado lo que te he dicho (que repito es verdad), creo que estás en el tipo de hilos correctos, porque aquí, salvo honrosas excepciones, las verdades molestan.
> ...



Trataré de contestarte a todo.
Mi intención de irme(después de leer el mensaje de Atom, me lo pensaré) no tiene nada que ver con el asunto de los zanks.
Pensaba irme porque me resulta muy complicado elaborar un mensaje mínimamente decente, por el asunto de los ordenadores.
Yo mismo los leo y me parezco.estúpido. Además el agobio de perder mensajes y esas cosas.

Te diré que soy coleccionista desde hace 30 años, y nunca me había preocupado el precio de los MPs, he comprado monedas de plata, igual que de bronce, igual que cerámica, o igual que cuadros.

Un buen día descubro que el valor en plata de muchas de mis monedas es superior al Numismático.
Y me pongo a investigar, Empezando por lo más sencillo, wikipedia, plata.

Pensé que todos los datos estaban equivocados y me puse a investigar uno por uno. Producci'on de las mineras, reservas, etc...
Nadie , ni los más críticos con la plata los desmiente.

No tengo ni una sola moneda de oro, nunca me han llamado la atención,.quizás porque lo único que podía permitirme eran cuatro sólidos corrientes, para invertir en una piezainteresante, (mucho dinero) mejor cosas que pudiera disfrutarmás, como plata o cobre.

Los hermanos Hunt demostraron en los 80 que la relación volumen precio de la plata, permite acapararla e influir en su precio, tan solo con una fortuna privada, que no podrán hacer los grandes bancos.

Según las cifras wiki( no puedo poner enlaces) en 2011 a Méjico, primer exportador mundial le quedaba plata para 7 años. La última onza de plata de Méjico entiendo que no se extraera nunca....
Perdón. Luego sigo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2014)

Aquí os dejo un interesante articulo y que trata sobre uno de los "patrones" y/o "pautas estacionales" con las que se trabaja en la Prospectiva... La parte final, que es propaganda, podéis obviarla.

- A Look At The 4-year Presidential Cycle | Silver Phoenix


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Trataré de contestarte a todo.
> Mi intención de irme(después de leer el mensaje de Atom, me lo pensaré) no tiene nada que ver con el asunto de los zanks.
> Pensaba irme porque me resulta muy complicado elaborar un mensaje mínimamente decente, por el asunto de los ordenadores.
> Yo mismo los leo y me parezco.estúpido. Además el agobio de perder mensajes y esas cosas.
> ...



El problema es el precio de extracción.
Dices que para que extraer plata.
Miro gráficos y gráficoS no entiendo que haga falta explicarlos, la industria consumió en 2013 el 54% de la plata extraída, o sea la plata que se extraía en el siglo XVI...durante todo el siglo.

Si te fijas en la producci'on, en un mal año en que industria baja el consumo un 3, la produccion ha subido un 5.

La forma en que nos explican el excedente es absurda de arriba abajo.
Estudialo con atención.


Los usos están claramente limitados con la excusa de que si se amplían subirían los precios.

Como un material imprescindible en las industrias más rentables es tan barato?

Una tonelada de plata cuesta hoy 500.000 euros, toda la plata extraíble(a precios de 2011) 500.000 toneladas, cuestan 250.000.000.000 un cuarto de billón, es una auténtica ridiculez.

Los bancos centrales no tienen reservas de plata, y si miras los gráficos una caida de sólo el 12% de la produccion provocaría un déficit de plata que no se podría cubrir.

El agua potable del planeta es limitada y puede serlo más en ciertas regiones, la plata es antibacteriana, puede ser importante disponer de ella.

Figurate por un cuarto de billón que todas las fábricas de ordenadores móviles, telecomunicaciones, eléctricas, industrias solares dependerán de un sólo propietario.cuanto valdría un gramo de plata.?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el precio del oro, nace de un consenso, si los bancos centrales deciden bajarlo pueden poner una gran cantidad en el mercado(ya se ha hecho antes) ....

Cualquier cosa que yo te diga, ya se ha dicho aquí, por esto lo dejó ya, decirte hay que extraer plata porque es necesaria.


Y yo seguiré coleccionando ( si puedo) y si puedo compraré también triana, fahalauza, Talavera, y sargadelos, que por cierto he leído que cierran, puede.ser una inversión magnífica a medio plazo.

Que trabajo un mensaje de estos con el móvil..


----------



## racional (3 Abr 2014)

El oro podria quedarse 1 decada lateral.


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

la plata no


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba y que parece pensar lo mismo que el consenso de los que andamos por aquí.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DEUDA MEXICANA, CRECE SIN CESAR

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 06:08 ----------

Para Vd., antonio1960, le dejo este enlace que trata sobre Historia/Plata...

- www.inah.gob.mx/especiales/39-el-mexico-de-plata

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, AU $1293 - AG $19,95 - CU $3,02

Y no solo están en un punto interesante los metales,,, algo va a pasar.

















Perillán10 dijo:


> . Ahora comentan que Rusia quiere implantar el patrón oro, pero es que si tuviera la más mínima intención de hacerlo, lo hubieran hecho ya (como hacen todo) y estaríamos hablando de que ya lo ha implantado. También comentan que China, India, etc están acaparando oro con la intención de que cuando explote todo, ellos serán los ricos del mundo. Pero es que quien piense que se lo van a permitir...que se lo van a poner tan facil solo comprando oro :rolleye:



Ayer me tragué entero el discurso de Putin a la duma, que hizo tras el referéndum de adhesión de Crimea y no nombró ni una sola vez el Oro saqueado de Kiev y mira que lo tuvo fácil cuando criticó a los antisemitas ucranianos.
...de momento parece que el interés es Ucrania y no están en esa campaña de mentalización, no interesa en este momento. 

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (3 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Los hermanos Hunt demostraron en los 80 que la relación volumen precio de la plata, permite acapararla e influir en su precio, tan solo con una fortuna privada, que no podrán hacer los grandes bancos.
> 
> Según las cifras wiki( no puedo poner enlaces) en 2011 a Méjico, primer exportador mundial le quedaba plata para 7 años. La última onza de plata de Méjico entiendo que no se extraera nunca....
> Perdón. Luego sigo



Hola Antonio, en sus cálculos no debe olvidar que el 70% de la producción de plata sale de las minas de cobre y zinc. Supongo que podría considerarse que, industrialmente, las minas de plata en este momento no son necesarias.

También hay que tener en cuenta que como promedio las explotaciones actuales de cobre y zinc se agotará antes que las de plata...

Todo se agota... Un dinero fiduciario y un sistema basado en el crecimiento y la expansión tiene los días contados y seguramente nos toque ver el cambio de paradigma. Oro, plata, paladio, platino, cobre, zinc ... a medio plazo, cualquiera de ellos mejor que la celulosa.

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Abr 2014)

Atom, interesante la gráfica del S&P el verla tan alcista y el oro tan bajista me ha hecho mirar la gráfica del ratio Gold/S&P, y apunta maneras:


----------



## atom ant (3 Abr 2014)

Si atendemos a lo que predice el pirata Morgan, probablemente resuelvan la situación dando una patada al alza a la bolsa y la inversa al Oro.

Hasta que el último rebaño de ahorradores prudentes, asqueados por la rentabilidad de los depósitos y viendo el oro bajar seguramente caigan de lleno en la trampa...

Qué tendrá el queso, que nos vuelve locos.

Saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola Antonio, en sus cálculos no debe olvidar que el 70% de la producción de plata sale de las minas de cobre y zinc. Supongo que podría considerarse que, industrialmente, las minas de plata en este momento no son necesarias.
> 
> También hay que tener en cuenta que como promedio las explotaciones actuales de cobre y zinc se agotará antes que las de plata...
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, queda muchísimo mineral por extraer, siempre que se habla de reservas se habla de rentables, llegado el momento una gran subida provocará un aumento de las explotaciones viables, queda mucho por extraer pero a otro precio.

Precisamente por obtener la plata de explotaciones de cobre o plomo hace muy difícil responder a una subida de la demanda.
Este aumento drástico de la producción sólo es posible en las minas primarias, y si miras las gráficas muy pocos aumentaron significativamente la producci'on ante la subida de precios, simplemente porque no pueden.
Su cae la produccion de Méjico 4 o 5 años,( que no digo agotamiento de las minas) alguien se quedará sin plata, como Fernando comentaba un día si más cara se pone más gente la querrá.
Es absurdo pero funcionamos así.

Gracias Fernando por el enlace, la llegada de la plata de América y su puesta en circulación llevó al imperio a la inflación extrema, la sopa boba y el declive, si ls corona hubiese retirado la plata de la circulación, como se hace hoy con el fiat esto no habría pasado.
ES como pedirle a alguien que gana 30.000 al mes que viva como un pordiosero.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Precisamente por obtener la plata de explotaciones de cobre o plomo hace muy difícil responder a una subida de la demanda.



Interesante reflexión, pero dado que el ciclo económico no hace preveer un aumento de la demanda industrial, supongo que te refieres únicamente a una demanda "inversora/especulativa", que a su vez solo se producirá con un aumento de la cotización.

En resumen, que si de da algún "disparador" que inicie un aumento en el precio, éste se realimentará mediante el aumento de la demanda. La cuestión es que mientras no se produzca dicho "disparador" (cuál será?) la realimentación juega en sentido contrario, no?


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Interesante reflexión, pero dado que el ciclo económico no hace preveer un aumento de la demanda industrial, supongo que te refieres únicamente a una demanda "inversora/especulativa", que a su vez solo se producirá con un aumento de la cotización.
> 
> En resumen, que si de da algún "disparador" que inicie un aumento en el precio, éste se realimentará mediante el aumento de la demanda. La cuestión es que mientras no se produzca dicho "disparador" (cuál será?) la realimentación juega en sentido contrario, no?



A veces la solución es tan sencilla que es imposible.
Salinas se quejaba de que Méjico regalaba su tesoro nacional,.es cierto y así será hasta que se agote.
Mira la solución que propuso:
Metalizar la moneda.
Monedas con un facial 300% por encima del valor del metal.
Dicen que esas monedas saldrían del país, muy bien pero estarían pagando, los que lo hicieran tres veces su precio.
80 MIllones de onzas, apenas una por ciudadano provocaría ya una subida de un 200%.
En la medida que suba la plata subes el facial, la población guardará las de mayor valor metálico.
Y el tesoro como la moneda se revalorizaran hasta que encaje su valor y su precio, que sería el que las empresas pueden pagar sin afectar a la producción.
Arruinar a unos pocos para beneficiar a muchos.pero eso donde se ha visto?
Su propio banco central se opuso la FED por descontado.
Así de fáciles pueden ser las cosas, tanto que sólo proponerlas supone un di


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Ayer edité en el Hilo Oficial de la Plata unos datos que te interesarían conocer y podrías pasarte por el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (3 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> El problema es el precio de extracción.
> Dices que para que extraer plata.
> Miro gráficos y gráficoS no entiendo que haga falta explicarlos, la industria consumió en 2013 el 54% de la plata extraída, o sea la plata que se extraía en el siglo XVI...durante todo el siglo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no me has contestado a todo _"Trataré de contestarte a todo."_ pero en realidad lo prefiero así. Yo he puesto al menos cuatro puntos claramente definidos y tu te has centrado en la extracción y el uso industrial (del que yo no he hablado para nada). Respecto a que estás de acuerdo conmigo en que el "el precio del oro, nace de un consenso", yo no he dicho eso, pero si, estoy más o menos de acuerdo.

Es cierto que la plata tiene un uso industrial que no se puede obviar.Si lo comparamos con el del oro, no es que el oro tenga menos, pero como sale mucho más caro, a cambio y donde se puede, se usa plata.

Dices que miras los gráficos, enlaces, etc, etc ¿Qué gráficos, qué enlaces? ¿Cómo es que yo también miro gráficos y enlaces y salen datos tan dispares? Ahhh!!! que lo miro los malos ¿verdad? los de los conspiradores que quieren que se hunda... y vosotros miráis los buenos. Ciertamente es mejor no explicarlos: como los milagros.

Bueno, pasando de ironías. Dices que la INDUSTRIA consumió en un solo año lo extraído en todo el siglo XVI, lo cual es posible pero....
Vale, la INDUSTRIA. Tu sabrás que existe la industria joyera, que la Royal Australian Mint, la Canadian mint, la U.S. mint, la casa de moneda Mexicana, etc,todas esas son industrias (esta vez lo pongo con minúscula, porque ya no son tan necesarias, su producto ya no es tan imprescindible para la humanidad, su función: ser amontonada en forma de monedas bullion).

Vale, cierto que tiene muchos usos, que con la tecnología se han incrementado. Pero tan imprescindible y necesaria lo ves tu como para que peligre la humanidad??? No. Aparte del reciclaje, de que al no ser usado como moneda existe un sobrante, de que está amontonado en forma de bullion, etc, etc, 
Te propongo algo: camina desde el centro de tu ciudad, hacia las zonas industriales y vete fijándote en qué componentes y accesorios de los que vas viendo contienen plata y no podrían ser sin ella. Qué cantidad de plata tienen, y si no pueden ser reciclados (te aseguro que el reciclaje es el futuro). Cuando llegues a la zona industrial, fijate con qué componentes trabajan, qué producen, y cuantas toneladas de plata :rolleye: necesitan. Y dejate de gráficos ni artículos interesados. 
Sinceramente, salvo la tecnología (que no es poco y lo reconozco) que se puede reciclar, placas solares (en el caso de que la energía solar sea el nuevo paradígma energético), y alguna aplicación más... pues yo veo que no es tan imprescindible. Aparte de que nuevos materiales, la van sustituyendo en sus aplicaciones. Aparte de que en un mundo demonetizado de plata, existe un sobrante bastante considerable.
Claro que el que viva pensando en plata, rodeado de plata, etc, nunca le parecerá mucha ni la que hay en todo el mundo, ni la que tiene.
Lo del agua potable, si te parece lo dejamos de momento, porque a mí me puede dar por decir que en un futuro lo usaremos para balas... ya me entiendes.

Respecto a Hugo Salinas Price, que promovió la monetización de la plata en México, entre otras cosas para no depender de los vaivenes impuestos por Estados Unidos y su dependencia al $, por mi ojalá hubiese triunfado la idea.No hay que olvidar que era el primer interesado puesto que es un magnate con multitud de propiedades mineras de plata. Supongo que usted lo vería como una tragedia, ya que perjudicaría al uso industrial de la misma.

Al igual que tu dices "Cualquier cosa que yo te diga, ya se ha dicho aquí, por esto lo dejó ya" yo te digo que cualquier cosa que se ha dicho por aquí también se ha rebatido, y por eso lo dejo ya. Ahora si.No quería dejarte sin respuesta. 

_De todas formas no me hagan mucho caso. Lean lo que quieran y analicen._


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Si atendemos a lo que predice el pirata Morgan, probablemente resuelvan la situación dando una patada al alza a la bolsa y la inversa al Oro.
> 
> Hasta que el último rebaño de ahorradores prudentes, asqueados por la rentabilidad de los depósitos y viendo el oro bajar seguramente caigan de lleno en la trampa...
> 
> ...



Ja, ja ja si con este baile Marina no cae rendida en tus brazos, no sé que más puedes hacer, pero cuidado que no tenga pilila.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2014)

Os dejo una noticia que va en la línea de lo que venimos comentando por aquí y que, desde luego, los "indocumentados" prefieren "ignorar". Allá ellos...

- Tres claves para protegerse de una catÃ¡strofe financiera â€“ RT


----------



## maragold (3 Abr 2014)

Lamadrid (Pictet): Vendimos todo el oro y seguimos creyendo que caer? m?s

*Lamadrid (Pictet): Vendimos todo el oro y seguimos creyendo que caerá más*

El rally que protagoniza el oro en 2014 ha pasado de largo para la mayoría de las gestoras, que decidieron deshacer posiciones ante las malas perspectivas para el año. Pictet es una de ellas, abandonó el metal en la primera mitad del año cuando estaba más alto y ha dejado pasar estas subidas con el convencimiento de que volverá a retroceder en el corto plazo.

Antonio Pérez Lobato / Econom?a, mercados. Informaci?n de utilidad en Invertia.com
Jueves, 3 de Abril de 2014 - 14:07 h.

*“Sobre el oro nos hemos equivocado todos, nosotros también”*.
Luis Sánchez de Lamadrid, director general de Pictet WM entona el mea culpa por dejar pasar la revalorización que se ha endosado el oro en 2014. “Cerramos las posiciones en la primera mitad del año pasado”, explica Lamadrid. Lo hicieron por tanto todavía en los niveles máximos y consiguieron sortear con solvencia las caídas acusadas de la segunda mitad. Dicho esto, no lamentan las alzas perdidas y recuerdan que el metal ha subido buscando la oportunidad técnica tras esos retrocesos. Lamadrid apunta también a la demanda comercial de India y China, además de la compra de bancos centrales para acumular reservas. Respecto a la operación, su proyección es que las alzas son a corto plazo y recuerda que todavía se mantiene en niveles inferiores a los máximos de 2014 en un 25%.

La opción de Pictet para este ejercicio es la renta variable, “compañías cíclicas que, en España puede ser el sector financiero y las constructoras”. Luis Sánchez de Lamadrid se fija especialmente en la temporada de resultados de EEUU, donde esperan beneficios por acción entre el 8 y el 9%. Ven más potencial en el mercado europeo y desde Pictet insisten en que tanto esta como la americana “todavía no están caras”. Respecto a la renta fija, descartan gobiernos y corporativa, y prefieren decantarse por convertibles o High Yield.


----------



## antonio1960 (3 Abr 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Bueno, no me has contestado a todo _"Trataré de contestarte a todo."_ pero en realidad lo prefiero así. Yo he puesto al menos cuatro puntos claramente definidos y tu te has centrado en la extracción y el uso industrial (del que yo no he hablado para nada). Respecto a que estás de acuerdo conmigo en que el "el precio del oro, nace de un consenso", yo no he dicho eso, pero si, estoy más o menos de acuerdo.
> 
> Es cierto que la plata tiene un uso industrial que no se puede obviar.Si lo comparamos con el del oro, no es que el oro tenga menos, pero como sale mucho más caro, a cambio y donde se puede, se usa plata.
> 
> ...



YA te he dicho que leo gráficos generales, y leo todas las opiniones que caen en mis manos,. Prefiero leer las contrarias como la tuya son las que más me ratifican en mis ideas.
Enlace Wikipedía.
Gráfico produccion.
Gráfico reservas mundiales(instituto geológico de NY)
20 años de plata, parece un mundo,pero recuerda aquello de..y saber que es un sueño la vida, que 20 años no es nada...
Dices que algo irremplazable sobra, parece que después de nosotros no quedará nada, la capacidad del ser humano de depredador aumenta cada día, los que tenemos una edad , me imagino que no eres un chaval. Aprendemos por experiencia que el futuro llega.

Del reciclado a precios actuales no merece la pena.
Una persona dedicada a recoger ordenadores viejos, móviles, etc tendría que conseguir 50 ordenadores o cien móviles para ganar un sueldo, ni los rumanos los quieren.
El proceso posterior. a precioS actuales no paga ni los ácidos.
Si el futuro es el reciclaje me estás hablando de grandes subidas, que vendrán.
No he ido a pasear por el polígono, he dado una vuelta por mi casa.
Te cuento dos ordenadores estropeados, que no creo que arregle, tres funcionando, dos pidiendo a gritos la renovación.
Televisores 3.
7 móviles 4 o 5 para tirar.
Casi todo esperando que un día me de la ventolera y termine todo en el punto limpio.
Estamos en plena burbuja y ya no merece la pena reciclar.
Las mineras con las bajadas de precios desechan las tierras con leyes bajas, que más da,lo importante es tener beneficios o al menos poder pagar los créditos que solicitaron para crear una inmensa explotación que quedará liquidada en 6 o 7 años.
La humanidad es irresponsable.

Hola Fernando.
Yo no vengo del mundo de las inversiones, hago lo que puedo por aprender y agradezco tus comentarios, enlaces, pero es que no entiendo como no ven lo que es simplemente de SENTIDO COMUN.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Hombre, Voltaire ya te respondió a ello: "El sentido común no es nada común."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2014)

Esto es interesante...

- Rebelion. La solución "<I>clearing yuan”</I>

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 00:03 ----------

¡Vaya, vaya...! Imagino que los americanos están mejor informados que algunos que pasan por aquí y la fuente de este articulo no es "metalera" ni mucho menos...

- Dollar Devaluation: Hard Evidence At Your Local Grocery Store - Waking Times


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: No, si la Plata no vale casi "nada"... Bueno, cada uno sabe lo que sabe.

- Plata - Su utilización - BOLSALIBRE

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (4 Abr 2014)

Documento en PDF extraído del último post de Francisco Llinares.

En el aparecen nombres y apellidos de los máximos responsables de la manipulación de los metales.

La organización que según el autor tienen cuadra bastante con la lógica y sus intereses.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxXP2IOe73_qVEw3ZC0xNmc2NTQ/edit

Para quién no haya leído el último post de Unai

Oro y NPF (Non Farm Payroll) | Unai Gaztelumendi

Unai maneja muy bien los fundamentales y percibe que el oro será bajista a corto plazo, a mí por técnico también me índica lo mismo y si añadimos que Putin quiere sacar al mercado monedas de oro de curso legal por valor facial de cinco rublos tenemos la tormenta perfecta.

Todo indica hachazo al oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Vamos a ver que nos dijo en su momento D. Hugo Salinas...

- Entrevista a Hugo Salinas Price - YouTube

- Hugo Salinas Price: Proyecto de la Monetización de la Plata - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 07:48 ----------

Gracias, Parri, por tu aporte y éste nos sirve para aquellos que sus ojos ven lo que quieren ver y no lo que en realidad ES...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Hola, Parri: Hombre, por técnico el Oro es bajista desde hace tiempo, pero claro yo soy más "fundamentalista" y lo veo "barato", aunque esa una opinión muy subjetiva. El único gran "pero" es el ratio vs Plata y que ahora roza el 1:65 y que entiendo que es "excesivo", por tanto SI que parece que podría un fuerte movimiento hacia abajo del Oro o, simplemente, mantener su "lateralidad" y, quizás, sea la Plata la que tenga un fuerte movimiento al alza. Pienso que en algún momento el ratio debe converger y acercarse a su "histórico", que por otra parte sería lo más razonable.

No sé hasta qué punto puede influir negativamente que Rusia lance monedas de curso legal de Oro. Eso mismo ya lo anunció Suiza, aparte de Taiwan y va tomando "cuerpo" en varios países. De ser así, me parece que sería positivo para la cotización del Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, una moneda de 5 rublos no puede ser de oro y a la vez "operativa" ya que a precios actuales debería poseer aprox 1/300 de gramo. Más que una alternativa monetaria parece un gesto nacionalista.

Saludos

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 09:46 ----------

Me juego una de gambas a que aparece alguna referencia a Crimea, a Ucrania entera, en cualquier caso...







... quiero una


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, una moneda de 5 rublos no puede ser de oro y a la vez "operativa" ya que a precios actuales debería poseer aprox 1/300 de gramo. Más que una alternativa monetaria parece un gesto nacionalista.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...






Atom...pensé que te habías fugado con Marina y el loro.
Justo esto iba a decir yo, pero esto que van a ser monedas o lentejas?


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2014)

La primavera la sangre altera, amigo...

Lo que sí parece importante es la orden de retirada de activos rusos del deutsche bank... y en invierno a subirles el gas, por gilip....

Saludos


----------



## Parri (4 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: Hombre, por técnico el Oro es bajista desde hace tiempo, pero claro yo soy más "fundamentalista" y lo veo "barato", aunque esa una opinión muy subjetiva. El único gran "pero" es el ratio vs Plata y que ahora roza el 1:65 y que entiendo que es "excesivo", por tanto SI que parece que podría un fuerte movimiento hacia abajo del Oro o, simplemente, mantener su "lateralidad" y, quizás, sea la Plata la que tenga un fuerte movimiento al alza. Pienso que en algún momento el ratio debe converger y acercarse a su "histórico", que por otra parte sería lo más razonable.
> 
> No sé hasta qué punto puede influir negativamente que Rusia lance monedas de curso legal de Oro. Eso mismo ya lo anunció Suiza, aparte de Taiwan y va tomando "cuerpo" en varios países. De ser así, me parece que sería positivo para la cotización del Oro.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando igual no me he explicado bien. Si te das cuenta he puesto oro bajista "a corto plazo" para mi corto son las próximas 8 o 10 semanas como mínimo. Y no es lo mismo que anuncien lo de las monedas Taiwan y Suiza que Rusia. Al anunciarlo Rusia es un ataque frontal que debe tener su respuesta por parte del oro papel que manejan los mercados occidentales.

Pego un comentario muy interesante del hilo "Rusia podría estar abandonando el patrón dólar" del forero Jean Du Moulin:

_Es todo muy sencillo:

Draghi dice, -Si es necesario, el BCE comprará la deuda que haga falta...........para mantener el nivel de vida de millones de europeos; pensionistas, parados, funcionarios , muy por encima del que podrían alcanzar atendiendo al nivel de producción de bienes y recursos de los países (esto último es cosecha mía)-

Putin contesta, -Los Euros que utilices para comprar deuda, si sus receptores quieren intercambiarlos entre ellos; muy bien. A mí el gas, el petróleo y los metales; me los pagas en oro, no en bits de ordenador ó papeles pintados-

Idem para los brillantes billetes verdes que imprime la FED, ó los papeles decorados del Exchequer.

Vivir de gorra, por haber nacido en un país que imprime una moneda a su absoluta discrección, para parchear y sostener un sistema financiero demencial que genera beneficio sin crear ningún tipo de valor; se va a acabar.
_

Con este comentario quiero dar una opinión personal, el sistema que tanto criticamos nos ha permitido con la décima parte de esfuerzo que un ciudadano no occidental, acaparar mucho más metal, al que haya ahorrado tiene posibilidad de comprar a precios muy buenos, pero todo llega a su fin y este sistema se agota, sistema del cual nos hemos beneficiado.

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (4 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: No, si la Plata no vale casi "nada"... Bueno, cada uno sabe lo que sabe.
> 
> - Plata - Su utilización - BOLSALIBRE
> 
> Saludos.



El artículo falla un poco: en fotografía no se cuánta plata se usará, pero yo creo que es muy poco. En muchos hospitales ya tienen equipos de rayos X digitales, y en inspección de acero no se cómo andarán, pero no me extrañaría que también acaben digitalizándose, porque las ventajas de enviar el documento por Internet o retocarlo digitalmente y ampliarlo en una pantalla pueden ser de gran interés (nos trajeron a clase radiografías de soldadura y hay que tener muy buen ojo para ver el fallo). Y para imprimir fotos, creo que actualmente el proceso químico no se usa mucho, ya que la tinta de las impresoras suele aguantar mejor el paso del tiempo (o al menos eso me dijeron).

Las pilas de plata son las pilas de 3v que suelen tener los ordenadores por dentro. Estas pilas nunca podrían reemplazar a las pilas de ión-litio. Son pilas pensadas para durar mucho y dar poca potencia.

En la soldadura de componentes electrónicos, es un problema, según la Wikipedia las soldaduras sin plomo dan problemas, y si no se solucionan, no me extrañaría que dieran marcha atrás. Y no me extraña, la mejor protección al medio ambiente es reciclar todo y no tirarlo por ahí, no renunciar a un material útil pero que hay que tratar con cuidado.

----

De los demás tampoco tengo conocimientos muy profundos como para saber si exageran o no, pero si que os digo que tengáis cuidado con estos artículos que parecen escritos pensando en crear burbujas.

Cuando leáis "este material es fundamental y absolútamente imprescindible"... CUIDADO.

Una regla fundamental en la industria es que hay pocos materiales imprescindibles, y si uno se vuelve muy caro se sustituye por otro y punto. Y en ocasiones hasta se empieza a investigar en ese otro material y se termina renunciando al primer material incluso aunque baje de precio.

¿Cada vez se usa más la plata en todas esas funciones diferentes a la fotografía? Veamos:
Technical Gold Charts and Data - London Fix
Fijáos que la fotografía era una gran parte, ha bajado a la mitad (y ahora no creo que llegue a una cuarta parte) y el resto de conceptos no parecen compensarlo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Abr 2014)

Estaremos pendientes de esos 5 rublos de oro a ver que pasa....


Por otro lado...


Cae producción de oro y plata en Zacatecas


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Abr 2014)

Os quería ccomentar alguna cosa que he aprendido de la experiencia y que no he leído por aquí.
Parece que el reciclaje es algo nuevo. Fruto de la consciencia y el interés del hombre moderno por preservar el planeta y bla, bla, bla..
Es un error, la humanidad no ha desechado nunca NADA.
Si visitas una casa que lleve. más de 40 años cerrada, encontrarás SIEMPRE un cajón con pequeños ovillitos de cable, trocitos de plomo, algunos de un tamaño insignificante.
El metal era valioso porque era costoso de extraer.
En verdad la humanidad nunca había despreciado nada hasta que la maquinaria pesada abarato los costes.

Otra de las cosas que encontraras (si buscas bien) será una caja con cubiertos de plata descabalgados, se pueden contar las vajillas que ha tenido la casa.Casi siempre 4 o 5, donde están los que faltan?
Pues si, han ido poco a poco a la basura.

Porque la plata en las casas ricas.
En vajilla porque en el XIX no había las condiciones higiénicas de hoy en día.

Los objetos decorativos en plata además de como inversión tenían otro uso, limpiar la casa. La plata no patina, se ensucia, y no porque los elementos queden adheridos si no porque sin partículas metálicas atraídas por electromagnetismo, entre ellas las partículas de azufre.
Por esto se decía que la plata alejaba a las brujas, que ya sabemos lo aficionadas que eran al azufre.
En fin que los ricos siempre han intentado cuidarse y hoy en día por 40 euros puedes proteger tu casa del azufre.


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Abr 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Con este comentario quiero dar una opinión personal, el sistema que tanto criticamos nos ha permitido con la décima parte de esfuerzo que un ciudadano no occidental, acaparar mucho más metal, al que haya ahorrado tiene posibilidad de comprar a precios muy buenos, pero todo llega a su fin y este sistema se agota, sistema del cual nos hemos beneficiado.



Muy acertado, no sabremos cuando se acabará el exorbitante privilegio pero cuando se acabe más vale tener los deberes hechos....


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Hola, Agente Pawneante: Bien, si buscamos fuentes menos "interesadas", pues nos encontramos lo mismo en cuanto a sus necesidades pasadas y actuales. Del mañana, mejor no hablamos, ya que lo desconocemos...

Dejo un enlace que suele ser aceptado por el consenso como es Wikipedia:

- Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por otro lado, existe un aspecto muy desconocido y es su uso en la tecnología espacial y sobre todo la militar. Podríamos aceptar que esto no es absolutamente "necesario", pero de momento eso es lo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2014)

El mensaje oculto del Oro de Guillermo Barba


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Interesante, atom ant, y parece que hay bastante consenso entre analistas "metaleros" y algunos de los que escribimos por aquí. Es decir, el Oro podría ser bajista -hoy no lo es, de momento-, pero en la Plata hay más "positivismo" y es que ya he comentado que el ratio Oro vs Plata es demasiado "excesivo".

Y coincido con Parri en que estos precios, especialmente en la Plata, son muy "baratos" y bueno los que estamos en ese "mundillo", y más en este país, somos muy "poquitos" y nos guiamos por nuestras particulares "percepciones", de manera que destinamos nuestro dinero a aquello que nos ofrece mayor "rendimiento" a futuro y aquí que cada cual interprete lo que le dé la gana... Hay quien está por su comprobada efectividad como "refugio"/"seguro", bien porque espera una fuerte subida en la evolución futura del precio, por tanto también habría una legítima componente "especulativa" o por un simple "mix" de todo ello. A fin de cuentas, es nuestro dinero y los "metaleros" también nos vamos de copas, al cine, etc. y que no somos diferentes a otras personas. Lo que nos hace "diferentes" es la "concepción" que tenemos del dinero y que es la misma que ha existido durante milenios.

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (4 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Agente Pawneante: Bien, si buscamos fuentes menos "interesadas", pues nos encontramos lo mismo en cuanto a sus necesidades pasadas y actuales. Del mañana, mejor no hablamos, ya que lo desconocemos...
> 
> Dejo un enlace que suele ser aceptado por el consenso como es Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Es pwneante, sin la "A", viene de una expresión de Internet (pwned).

En cuanto a las inversiones, yo lo que digo es que hay que tener cuidado con los que "nos venden la moto" en plan "esto es imprescindible y se pagará tanto como haga falta"... pues no. Se paga en función de la necesidad y de las alternativas.

Si la plata fuera tan abundante como el hierro, los radiadores de los coches se harían de plata, y tendrían mejor conductividad y resistencia. Pero como no es tan abundante, se opta por aluminio, que tiene una transmisión de calor un poco peor y es bastante más barato.

Si un metal se vuelve muy caro, se dejará de usar según vaya subiendo de precio.

Un ejemplo:





¿Que dirían a finales de los 90s para que la gente invirtiera tanto en paladio?

Si, luego ha subido algo, pero el que compró a 10000 ha perdido y bastante, especialmente si hubiera buscado otras inversiones en aquellos años.

Pues segúramente engañaron a más de uno diciéndole cualquier cosa: que si es imprescindible, que si tiene 1000 aplicaciones... y luego se pinchó la burbuja.

Cuando se exagera en un artículo se busca "crear burbuja", y eso no interesa a nadie, salvo al que haya comprado antes de que empiece y su objetivo sea sólo vender caro y no una reserva de valor.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (4 Abr 2014)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Cuando se exagera en un artículo se busca "crear burbuja", y eso no interesa a nadie, salvo al que haya comprado antes de que empiece y su objetivo sea sólo vender caro y no una reserva de valor.



Eso lo llevan haciendo muchos en este foro desde hace años, los que más pena me dan son las gacelas y pequeños ahorradores que les hicieron caso y compraron en máximos y que pueden tardar 20 años o más en recuperar su inversión o que les tocará vender con pérdidas.

Pero claro, los que avisábamos desde finales de 2012 (mi primer aviso: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...este-principio-del-de-burbuja-de-metales.html, el resto se pueden leer en otros hilos), cuando el oro cotizaba a 1.350€ y 1.700$ la onza somos unos trolles, qué se le va a hacer.


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Ganar dinero -> Empresas
Proteger dinero -> Oro físico
Perder dinero -> Bancos y Gobiernos



Para todo lo demás... bla, bla, bla!!! :bla:


----------



## Marina (4 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Ganar dinero -> Empresas
> Proteger dinero -> Oro físico
> Perder dinero -> Bancos y Gobiernos
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla... es decir eso sin ningún dato que lo avale.

Comparamelo en un periodo de 30 años con
*1-los salarios.. 
2-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )
3- indice bursátil reinvirtiendo los dividendos en el índice
4- Inmuebles alquilados reinvitiendo la renta en bonos*

Sin esas comparaciones son odas al viento.
(No he visto que ninguno de los egpertox se haya ni molestado en nada pero sin embargo afirman rentabilidades y seguridades sin ningun fundamento)

Entiendo que para ser justo no vale escoger un periodo especialmente beneficioso para el oro, los bonos, o la vivienda... (por que claro una compra de un inmueble comprado en x año vendido en 2009 pudo suponer una revalorizacion el 2000% y en 2013 del 1000%... parece poco pero es un 1000% mas cuando el precio ha caido solo a la mitad...)

Tambien se pueden buscar otros periodos de 50 y 100 años...


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Bla bla bla... es decir eso sin ningún dato que lo avale.
> 
> Comparamelo en un periodo de 30 años con
> *1-los salarios..
> ...



Ganar dinero con bonos?!?! :XX:
Pero tú a qué le llamas ganar dinero, chavalín?

Defendiendo el ladrillo?!?!... pero si hace poco nos acusabas de ladrilleros!!! :8:

Macho, estás más perdido que un pulpo en una cacharrería.

Dime una mejor manera de ganar dinero de verdad que a través de empresas.
Dime una mejor manera de proteger el dinero conseguido que a través del oro físico (en todas las civilizaciones, en todas las épocas, en todas las situaciones, ...)

Dime ladrones mayores que los gobiernos y los bancos.
Pero claro, qué va a decir un CM de la banca... :bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Es pwneante, sin la "A", viene de una expresión de Internet (pwned).
> 
> En cuanto a las inversiones, yo lo que digo es que hay que tener cuidado con los que "nos venden la moto" en plan "esto es imprescindible y se pagará tanto como haga falta"... pues no. Se paga en función de la necesidad y de las alternativas.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Noches: Disculpe si no he indicado bien su nick, tampoco vea nada "raro" en ello, es un simple falta de atención.

Mire, cuando alguien argumenta algo en contra de mis criterios, pues lo acepto siempre y cuando esté bien formulado y con unos mínimos de educación, y ese es su caso y el de Maximum Trolling, pero claro tampoco me van a convencer, así que los leo y, la verdad, me reafirmo en mis convicciones. Sin embargo, valoro sus aportaciones, porque como decía karlilatúnya, son "otro punto de vista"... y es bueno conocerlas, así la gente que nos pueda leer tiene más "elementos" para decidir si quiere "meterse" o no en los MPs.

En las inversiones, le diré que lo primero de todo es tener suficientes conocimientos financieros y, al respecto, a mí nadie me puede "enseñar" nada. Lo conozco todo: Acciones, Indices, Bonos en todos sus tipos, Forex, Futuros, Warrants, etc., etc. Y hubo un momento en mí vida que me dije que ya era feliz con el dinero que me proporcionaba mí trabajo y que no merecía la pena perder tiempo "peleando" contra los que dan "carnaza" a los mercados. Por tanto, gane en "tranquilidad" y decidí que el "excedente" de mí dinero lo dedicaría a los MPs y otra parte, por si me "equivocaba" iría a potenciar mís Planes de Pensiones, y ésto último me ha válido muchas críticas en el foro, pero que me paso por el "forro", ya me entiende... A fin de cuentas, lo que digo siempre: con mí dinero algo lo que me da la gana. Y sí, en su momento, también compré bonos de Bankia, que no hay que confundir con las preferentes, y fue lo "correcto" en aquel momento y que hicieron también miles de personas en nuestro país, pero que era una ESTAFA era algo que nadie podía sospechar, aunque en mí caso el dinero está recuperado y que le den mucho por c... a quien pensaba que me habían "jodido".

Sobre el resto de su comentario qué quiere que le diga. Es su opinión, pero no la comparto. Se extrae Plata y cada vez más porque el mercado lo demanda y, hoy por hoy, sigue siendo "necesaria". El "mañana" ya le he dicho que lo desconozco, pero yo diría que precio acabará siendo muy elevado, aunque que lo "vea" o no es otra cuestión, pero algunos (los que me "hereden") muy probablemente lo verán...

Respecto a "burbujas", disculpe pero por mí edad ya he visto muchas cosas en el mundo financiero como por ejemplo las "punto.com" o la caída de "gigantes" como Enron e incluso podría hablarle de unas acciones que poseo de la que fue una gran multinacional y que ya no cotizan... Por no hablar de los Bonos de alto rendimiento, emergentes, etc. Por consiguiente, entenderá que si he elegido los MPs es porque estimo que ahí mí dinero está bien "protegido" y no pretendo que nadie siga mí ejemplo... Ya somos bastante "mayorcítos" para decidir por nosotros mismos y eso sería lo ideal. 

También le digo que si los MPs alcanzarán "MI" precio objetivo, pues indudablemente que habría una fuerte "descarga", pero para "intercambiar" por otros bienes tangibles y que serían aquellos que yo estimase los más adecuados para beneficiar a quienes me hereden.

De todas formas, afortunadamente, el dinero Fiat no es motivo de preocupación para mí. Tengo el suficiente para "defenderme" en situaciones adversas y lo más importante: "bienes tangibles", que también tienen "valor" y que muchas veces no se corresponde con la "realidad" en los que los adquirimos, pero aquí también se puede devaluar o apreciarse. Por ejemplo, le garantizo que hay monedas de Plata por las que se paga x3/4+...X y eso sea cual sea el precio del Spot. También tengo una obra de arte de un pintor famoso y esa solamente aumenta su valor año tras año...

Por consiguiente, con una adecuada diversificación y tomando nuestras propias decisiones, iremos limitando los riesgos que nos encontremos a lo largo de nuestras vidas, pero eso sí, permitan Vd. y otros que seamos los propios "metaleros" los que nos "equivoquemos" y por algo tan simple de "entender" como que -insisto en ello- el dinero es el "nuestro", por tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (4 Abr 2014)

se te levanto la "fiebre del oro..."

Que tonterias...

yo compraro inversiones con otras inversiones similares en riesgo y dedicación...
(invertir en bonos a 10 años lo comparo con inversiones como el oro, la bolsa a largo plazo sobre indices, los inmuebles alquilados, o lo que hayan subido los salarios,)

¿En que momento dije de hacerse rico con bonos o con un salario? etc...

creo que no te entersate bien..
o que tal vez no te interesen las respuestas... (asi sigues con el mantra del oro)

Pd:* y no tengo nada contra invertir en inmuebles. si tengo mucho en contra cuando se invierte con argumentos falsos como los que daban los ladrilleros hace unos años que son muy muy muy parecidos a los que dais ahora con el oro. (sin haber estudiado nada de nada, simplemente por la tonteria del "ladrillo nunca baja" en "algun lugar hay que vivir" "el oro siempre vale" "una casa siempre vale" " etc.., ni haberlo comparado con otras inversiones)*


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2014)

pues, seguramente sea el más pobretón de todos Uds.., y además debo ser medio tonto porque, tras varias semanas de meditación y un exhaustivo análisis de las intervenciones de Marina, siento decir que todavía sigo sin comprender siquiera en qué consiste el fenómeno de la inflación.

Y así, nunca me echaré novia

lamentable, lo sé.

:


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> No, es el siguiente en mi lista.
> Ahora estoy leyendo Viaje a la Libertad Económica de Daniel Lacalle.
> 
> En el fondo tú no eres diferente a nosotros. De hecho no creo que haya un nosotros y un vosotros.
> ...





maragold dijo:


> Ganar dinero con bonos?!?! :XX:
> Pero tú a qué le llamas ganar dinero, chavalín?
> 
> Defendiendo el ladrillo?!?!... pero si hace poco nos acusabas de ladrilleros!!! :8:
> ...





Marina dijo:


> se te levanto la "fiebre del oro..."
> 
> Que tonterias...
> 
> ...



Confirmado!
Confundes GANAR dinero con PROTEGER dinero. ::
Ahora entiendo (parte) de tus pajas mentales. :no:

No tienes argumentos, te vas por los cerros de Úbeda continuamente! :bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Tampoco te preocupes tanto, atom ant, el devenir de la vida hace que seamos más ricos o más pobres y qué mejor ejemplo tienes que el que te ha proporcionado esta Crisis. Yo hace muchos años también tuve una debacle financiera y conseguí "enderezarla"...

Además, el Patrimonio se hace con los años e imagino que tú eres todavía bastante joven, al menos bastante más que yo...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2014)

Hay un grupo de neuronas que se nos activan cuando miramos el oro y son las mismas que ayudaban a nuestros antepasados homínidos para encontrar el reflejo de las charcas del dulce agua en la sabana... por eso nos resulta agradable y cálido a la vista.

argumento alcista, por supuesto

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:19 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, el Patrimonio se hace con los años e imagino que tú eres todavía bastante joven, al menos bastante más que yo...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando, no, no me preocupa ser más ni menos, aunque reconozco que esto de alcanzar la independencia económica antes de la jubilación resulta una tarea árdua.

... y apasionante.

Saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (4 Abr 2014)

Vamos a suponer que el axioma de los metaleros sea cierto y que el oro, pese a sus escasos usos industriales, conserva su valor a lo largo del tiempo, y que en el futuro la gente no "evoluciona" mental y culturalmente y siguen usándolo como ornamento para sus dedos, muñecas y cuellos, supongamos que este valor es constante a lo largo de los siglos... Pues suponiendo todo esto, ¿no sería mejor que os esperaráis a que el precio terminara de caer? Es evidente mirando un gráfico que la burbuja ha estallado y que la tendencia sigue siendo bajista... ¿Para qué comprar oro ahora si lo puedes hacer dentro de unos años a mitad de precio? Es como lo de los pisos, decían que no iban a bajar nunca porque eran bienes tangibles y tal.

Además ya os he demostrado que ni la impresión monetaria (siempre que no pase de unos límites) ni el coeficiente de caja generan inflación o hiperinflación... Eso que os asusta tanto y que nunca llega a los países serios como EEUU o los de la eurozona.

Además hay otros activos a los que le podéis sacar rentabilidad al fiat money hasta que deje de caer el precio del oro y se estabilice a niveles preburbuja, y si no os va el riesgo pues lo metéis en un depósito bancario y por poco que os den ya le estáis sacando más rentabilidad que comprando oro en un mercado bajista.

Y finalmente si compráis oro por un supuesto madmax futuro, os aseguro que tener o no oro será el menor de vuestros problemas, nadie quiere vivir un escenario así y si asumimos que en un mundo apocalíptico el oro llegara a tener algún valor (que ya es tener fe) el amasar mucho os pondría una diana en la espalda... Así que sigo sin ver la utilidad de amasar oro y más aún en medio del estallido de la burbuja.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:24 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> Hay un grupo de neuronas que se nos activan cuando miramos el oro y son las mismas que ayudaban a nuestros antepasados homínidos para encontrar el reflejo de las charcas del dulce agua en la sabana... por eso nos resulta agradable y cálido a la vista.
> 
> argumento <strike>alcista</strike> irracional, por supuesto



Corregido :fiufiu:


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que el axioma de los metaleros sea cierto y que el oro, pese a sus escasos usos industriales, conserva su valor a lo largo del tiempo, y que en el futuro la gente no "evoluciona" mental y culturalmente y siguen usándolo como ornamento para sus dedos, muñecas y cuellos, supongamos que este valor es constante a lo largo de los siglos... Pues suponiendo todo esto, ¿no sería mejor que os esperaráis a que el precio terminara de caer? Es evidente mirando un gráfico que la burbuja ha estallado y que la tendencia sigue siendo bajista... ¿Para qué comprar oro ahora si lo puedes hacer dentro de unos años a mitad de precio? Es como lo de los pisos, decían que no iban a bajar nunca porque eran bienes tangibles y tal.
> 
> Además ya os he demostrado que ni la impresión monetaria (siempre que no pase de unos límites) ni el coeficiente de caja generan inflación o hiperinflación... Eso que os asusta tanto y que nunca llega a los países serios como EEUU o los de la eurozona.
> 
> ...



Todo eso está muy bien, si piensas a un año vista.

Si piensas a varios lustros vista... y además ganas dinero y tienes patrimonio de verdad:

1) Diversifica
2) Sigue ganando dinero -> empresas
3) Protege -> oro físico
4) Evita perderlo -> huye de bancos y gobiernos


----------



## Marina (4 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Confirmado!
> Confundes GANAR dinero con PROTEGER dinero. ::
> Ahora entiendo (parte) de tus pajas mentales. :no:
> 
> No tienes argumentos, te vas por los cerros de Úbeda continuamente! :bla:



Me desconciertas, creo que no entiendes nada... (parece que ni sabes de que se habla)
Pero nada de nada...

Con el dinero se pueden hacer muchas cosas... desde montar negocios, que normalmente supone un riesgo alto de perderlo, o invertir en bolsa de forma activa con tiempo y mucho riesgo etc.. etc..

Normalmente los beneficios que se obtienen son proporcionales al riesgo que asumimos.
No podemos pretender que los bonos de argentina se paguen igual que los bonos de alemania. igual que invertir en una farmacia no es lo mismo que invertir en una panaderia...

Entonces una persona que tiene un capital, puede ser un *"conservador total" * y comprar oro, (que entiendo que para vosotros es la inversion ideal) "cero tiempo de dedicación" y "cero riesgo" (no es cierto ya que solo ver como las graficas suben y bajan como un tobogan nos dice que de "cero riesgo" nada de nada...)
Pero admitamos que sea de "riesgo bajo" entonces habra que comprararlo con inversiones parecidas de "riesgo bajo"...

Una persona que tiene 500.000 euros y es conservador (no quiere arriesgar su dinero pero tampoco quiere hacerse rico) puede plantearse opciones como invertir en bolsa en empresas muy conservadoras que dan dividendos, en indices a largo plazo... comprar bonos... comprar inmuebles y alquilarlos, comprar oro etc...

Pero para decidir que ventajas tienen unas y otras debera comparar las rentabilidades y riesgos...

Pues eso te propongo:



> Compáramelo en un período de 30 años con
> 1- el precio del oro
> 2- los salarios.. (que son la prueba de todas las cosas)
> 3-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )
> ...




ahi tenéis el guante:





o preferís directamente:


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Me desconciertas, creo que no entiendes nada... (parece que ni sabes de que se habla)
> Pero nada de nada...
> 
> Con el dinero se pueden hacer muchas cosas... desde montar negocios, que normalmente supone un riesgo alto de perderlo, o invertir en bolsa de forma activa con tiempo y mucho riesgo etc.. etc..
> ...



Claro hombre, con un capital de 500.000€ lo metes todo en bolsa... o mejor, en bonos del Estado!

*No me lees. Nunca me has leído!*

SIEMPRE he defendido la DIVERSIFICACIÓN.
Y dentro de una cartera diversificada, el mejor activo de protección, con diferencia, el el oro físico.

No dices nada nuevo, te repites. Y tu animadversión al oro físico es enfermiza.

*Es como si vas a forocoches a argumentar que un seguro a todo riesgo de un vehículo es perder dinero... de traca!!!*


----------



## sierramadre (4 Abr 2014)

Lleva ocurriendo miles de años, nace una superpotencia, su dinero se estima como valor seguro, la superpotencia se expande, para hacerlo empieza a crear dinero de la nada con la esperanza de que las riquezas obtenidas en el futuro respaldatan ese dinero creado en el presente, ese sistema funciona durante unas decadas a veces siglos pero al final revienta, esas promesas fiduiciarias pasan a valer poco o nada y los mps se disparan de valor. Siempre ha ha sido asi. El problema como con todas las inversiones es el momentum, averiguar el timing por lo tanto para mi lo mejor es estar siempre posicionado en mps, en que proporcion ya es decision de cada cual y daria para muchos debates.
obviamente cada persona y su economia son un mundo, lo primero es tener una buena casa pagada, un buen trabajo que te de para vivir y que sea estable, ahorros liquidos para aguantar una mala racha y a partir de ahi es donde ya hablamos de mps, que nadie crea que hablo de que si estas parado y vives con tu abuela te gastes tus 3000 euros ahorrados en comprar maples.


----------



## Marina (4 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> *Es como si vas a forocoches a argumentar que un seguro a todo riesgo de un vehículo es perder dinero... de traca!!!*



Vamos que no quieres saber nada, prefieres seguir con tus orejeras...
no veo que sea diferente 500.000 que 100.000 euros... 
(desde luego que para 1.000 euros esta bien comprar oro, aunque mejor gastarlo y disfrutarlo)
Ya entiendo que vosotros hablais de inversiones hablais de "calderilla"...

Pues si, esas cantidades lo mismo dan... y si os hace ilusion tener 4 moneditas de oro adelante. 
*lo que es de traca es en un foro de burbujas hablar de comprar algo en plena burbuja y que nadie se parta el culo* :XX::XX: pero ok, si son una monedillas... como hobbie, no es peor que comprar comics... o coleccionar mariposas...


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Vamos que no quieres saber nada, prefieres seguir con tus orejeras...
> no veo que sea diferente 500.000 que 100.000 euros...
> (desde luego que para 1.000 euros esta bien comprar oro, aunque mejor gastarlo y disfrutarlo)
> Ya entiendo que vosotros hablais de inversiones hablais de "calderilla"...
> ...



Está claro que no has manejado un patrimonio superior a 10.000€ en tu vida si crees que manejar 100.000€ es lo mismo que manejar 500.000€ o un millón.
O ya puestos... 10 millones de leuros en Pescanovas!!! ::

Mira qué burbujón!!!
(mira... y aprende)


----------



## Marina (4 Abr 2014)

me lo confirmas, si cuando hablais de "invertir os referís a 1.000 euros... ok, seguir con las moneditas... 

los pandas de plata y las filarmonicas...

No me extraña que ni os hayais molestado en ver rentabilidades reales... las aficiones son asi... 
(tema zanjado por mi parte)


y ahora a los que tienen dinero para "invertir", les planteo lo de antes:



> *Compáramelo en un período de 30 años con
> 1- el precio del oro
> 2- los salarios.. (que son la prueba de todas las cosas)
> 3-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )
> ...



Claro que a lo mejor en este hilo no hay nadie que tenga algo que proteger y todo sea una "aficcion", como ser del madrid... 
(en ese sentido, si es así, si hago mal participando en estos hilos, las aficiones son irracionales y no esperan rentabilidades) ser del atleti es ser del atleti, de corazon... aunque siempre pierda... el corazon manda...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2014)

Si alguien tiene 1000 Euros, son "suyos" y es él quién debe decidir qué hacer con ellos y, desde luego, si pensamos en los "intereses" que le puede dar el banco, pues mejor unas "cervezas" a "cuenta" de los mismos... Evidentemente, con esa cantidad solamente le recomendaría la Plata, pero lo mejor sería que se quitase deuda -si la tiene-, comprase aquello que le pudiera hacer falta a medio plazo o que se lo gastase en pasárselo bien...

Será que el Oro lo compro en formato "histórico" y joder no hay manera que baje... Parece que el tema de la "teórica" Burbuja no le afecta... Apenas se nota en unos miserables Euros, nada importante... Claro, que yo apunto a "piezas mayores" respecto a lo que marca el Spot... 

maragold, ya te gustaría a ti que los Solidos se vieran afectados por la cotización... Y, efectivamente, no sé lo que algunos de por aquí consideran Patrimonio de "entidad" y el mayor problema que existe cuando lo tienes es su "mantenimiento" más que en su "revalorización" = Codicia, aparte de asumir el menor riesgo posible, ya que éste = 0 NO EXISTE...

En fin, todo tiene su momento y lugar. Aún recuerdo, cuando andaba por la Bolsa, como Telefónica cotizaba por encima de los 30 Euros, y creo que era por el año 2000 aproximadamente, pues unos 14 años después anda por encima de los 11 Euros y eso cuando la Bolsa está yendo bien... Así que "burbujas" permanentes en el tiempo siguen existiendo y yo no la veo en el Oro, pero bueno aquí que cada cual opine lo que crea oportuno y la gente podrá contrastar diferentes argumentos.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> me lo confirmas, si cuando hablais de "invertir os referís a 1.000 euros... ok, seguir con las moneditas...
> 
> los pandas de plata y las filarmonicas...
> 
> ...



Denostar al oro físico denominándolo como "moneditas" me demuestra, una vez más, que lo tuyo es enfermizo.
Evidentemente a algunos metaleros también nos gustan las moneditas. En mi caso una colección de sólidos bizantinos... qué cosas, verdad? Tengo un activo que se generó hace más de 1.500 años...

Los que tenemos patrimonio de verdad *diversificamos*, lee y deja de trollear.

Decir que el oro físico es una burbuja y en paralelo defender la inversión en deuda pública demuestra que eres un CM. No hay dudas al respecto.

Repito, a ver si eres capaz de argumentar en contra:

1) Dime una manera mejor de ganar dinero que a través de empresas.
2) Dime una manera mejor de proteger dinero que con oro físico.
3) Dime ladrones mayores que bancos y gobiernos.

Callas. Luego eres parte del punto 3.

Con tu pan te lo comas! 
::

Edito para poner el gráfico de deuda pública española. Una de las himberzioneh que defiende Marina...







Responde y deja de trollear.
Quién es el que viene aquí a recomendar meter los ahorros en deuda pública?

Voy a ver sí encuentro el gráfico oro-peseta. A ver si también lo justificas...


----------



## ramsés (5 Abr 2014)

_maragold, ya te gustaría a ti que los Solidos se vieran afectados por la cotización... Y, efectivamente, no sé lo que algunos de por aquí consideran Patrimonio de "entidad" y el mayor problema que existe cuando lo tienes es su "mantenimiento" más que en su "revalorización" = Codicia, aparte de asumir el menor riesgo posible, ya que éste = 0 NO EXISTE...

En fin, todo tiene su momento y lugar. Aún recuerdo, cuando andaba por la Bolsa, como Telefónica cotizaba por encima de los 30 Euros, y creo que era por el año 2000 aproximadamente, pues unos 14 años después anda por encima de los 11 Euros y eso cuando la Bolsa está yendo bien... Así que "burbujas" permanentes en el tiempo siguen existiendo y yo no la veo en el Oro, pero bueno aquí que cada cual opine lo que crea oportuno y la gente podrá contrastar diferentes argumentos.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]_

Muy bien Fernando.
Allá por principios del 2000, en una charla con amigos que les gustaban las últimas subidas de bolsa, alguien habló de entrar en Terra.
Les dije que Terra era una cortina de humo, que sólo eran 4 servidores que encima bajan de precio.
Todo el que no me escuchó se arruinó. Lo único bueno que hizo Terra fue Uno-e, mi banco actual con el que tengo muy buenas relaciones.
Pero fue bajar de unos 40 € a unos 10€.
Y Telefónica, de unos 30 € a 11€.
Y subió mucho más alto.
Parece que el hilo tiene por lo menos 2 trolls, pero veo que defendéis vuestras posiciones... así, con ganas de defender tus ideas. Sólo por leeros sí dan ganas de entrar en el hilo.
Por cierto, el oro ha bajado, pero no tanto. Y la batalla no ha terminado. LA guerra, puede dar muchos sustos, y mirar cómo se protegen los niños japoneses de un posible terremoto.
Nosotros también nos protegemos, eso es todo.
También quiero decir que estoy de alquiler desde 2005, empecé pagando una fortuna (aprox. 550 €) y ahora pago algo más de un tercio, previa negociación muy a las buenas con el propietario.
Si alguien no se lo cree, se me ha ocurrido escanear recibos, pero no quiero tanta molestia, si no te lo crees, me importa un carajo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (5 Abr 2014)

Sr. Marina, tendré la osadía de recogerle yo el guante:

*Compáramelo en un período de 30 años con
1- el precio del oro 
2- los salarios.. (que son la prueba de todas las cosas)
3-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )
4- indice bursátil reinvirtiendo los dividendos en el índice
5- Inmuebles alquilados reinvitiendo la renta en bonos

Creo que todas esas inversiones son parecidas en riesgo y dedicación siempre que sea en mercados parecidos...*

Para este caso utilizaré de base una moneda de 100 pesetas de plata del año 1970. La decisión es por pura y simple comodidad, es una medida base real que todos conocemos y como la cotización de la plata y el oro han guardado bastante correlación pues me tomo la libertad de usarla. El único factor que se me podría achacar es que el oro ha subido más que la plata, cosa que redundaría en mi favor.

*1- el precio del oro * En este caso la plata:
Imaginemos que un señor en el año 1970 va al banco y saca una moneda de 100 pesetas de plata. Tenía intención de gastarla, pero le parece una pieza bonita, la guarda en una caja con otras monedas y se olvida.
Cambio a día de hoy 0,60 Cents.

En el año 2014, 44 años después, el nieto descubre la caja de monedas, se la lleva a casa, averigua que es de plata y la vende por 6 €uros, podría a ver sacado 8 con facilidad, pero la quiere vender rápido.
Cambio a día de hoy 1000 Pesetas.

Esto si no me equivoco es una rentabilidad anual del 5.24% reinvirtiendo beneficios. Sostenida a lo largo de 44 años, sin tener ningún conocimiento financiero y con riesgo casi cero, pues el único riesgo es que entre un ladrón a robar a su casa, y los ladrones casi nunca se llevan las monedas, pues pesan mucho y los numismáticos no acostumbran a comprar las monedas del abuelo y si lo hacen no les pagan casi nada. Mejor cargar con la tele.
Ah y sin pagar intereses por incremento de capital....
Calculadora de inter?s compuesto.

*2- los salarios.. (que son la prueba de todas las cosas)*
Lo siento pero esto que dice, es simplemente mentira y se lo voy a demostrar.
Anexo:Salario mínimo en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Productos y Servicios / El IPC en un clic / ¿Quiere actualizar una renta?

En los links se puede comprobar como el SMI en el año 1970 era de 21,64€.
En el año 2014 es de 645,30€.
Si entra en el segundo link y actualiza el salario según el IPC descubrirá que hoy en día el SMI debería ser de 465,11€ pero resulta que nos han subido hasta los 645€. ¿Como es esto posible? si en el primer link pone que casi ningún año nos han subido el SMI más que la inflación. ¿ahora resulta que el estado dice que los empresarios nos deben pagar un 40% mas de lo que deberían? Es muy simple, los datos que manejamos son simple y llanamente mentira, la vara que tenemos para medir es mentira.
Hablando con los mayores ninguno dice que se ganaba una miseria, supongo que es porque antes los empresarios pagaban bastante más que el SMI. Hoy en día son multitud las empresas que tienen ese salario como referencia, el cual es claramente insuficiente para mantener una familia. 

*3-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )*
He sido incapaz de encontrar cual es el histórico de bonos de los últimos 30 años. Es verdad que actualmente el bono no está muy alto y es seguro que en el pasado rentaría algo más (he leído que la rentabilidad media del bono ha sido históricamente del 7%).
Aquí acepto que los bonos son mas interesantes que los MPs..... pero:
Actualmente el rendimiento de capital está sobre el 20% así que en el futuro los bonos deberían rentar más del 3,5% sobre el que están rentando si quieren seguir siendo interesantes.
España es un país quebrado, y ya sabemos todos lo que pasa con los estados quebrados.....

*4- indice bursátil reinvirtiendo los dividendos en el índice*
Lo siento pero el IBEX nació en el año 1992, así que no tiene la antigedad suficiente para realizar comparativas.
Con la bolsa existe una realidad muy cruda, que nadie nos quiere explicar y es que de las empresas que cotizaban hace 35 años el 80% han desaparecido.
Esto sin contar las comisiones y los impuestos por rendimiento de capital.
Curiosamente no conozco a nadie que hay hecho bastante dinero en bolsa, ahora que hayan perdido decenas de miles de euros unos cuantos.¨


*5- Inmuebles alquilados reinvitiendo la renta en bonos*
Esto es muy bonito, de hecho sería lo ideal pero se olvida de un factor sin apenas importancia, el Humano.
Hoy en día la tasa de morosidad por alquiler ronda el 20%. No le aconsejo un inqulino moroso ni a mi peor enemigo. Esto sin contar con los destrozos que nos puedan hacer, lo más probable es que tengamos que sacar dinero de los bonos para futuras reparaciones.
Es más rentable comprar el piso en el año 1970, dejarlo cerrado y venderlo en el 2014.
De aquí hay que descontar IBI, basuras y cuotas de comunidad así como derramas, con lo cual habría que considerar si todo ese dineral y dolores de cabeza hubiera sido invertido en oro cuanto habría sido a día de hoy. Lo siento pero una inversión inmobiliaria de simple no tiene nada...


*Añado:*
Cuando empecé a estudiar economía por mi cuenta, todos los libros de economía endiosaban el interés compuesto. En los libros los economistas hablan de las maravillas de éste y de lo fantástico que es cuando consigues un interás del 8-10% anual durante 20 años ( y yo me los creí)... Ahora cuando buscas el apartado de como conseguir un 8% anual simplemente no existe, en el mejor de los casos te dicen que estudies mucho y que lo conseguirás, sólo hay que estudiar el mercado...:: Con dos coj..es::.
Cuando profundizas en el conociemiento descubres que una onza de oro invertida al 3% el día que nació Jesucristo, a día de hoy formaría una esfera de oro que llegaría hasta Saturno. 
¿Que se puede extraer esto?
Pues simplemente que el interés compuesto es simple y llanamente mentira, que cuando pones dinero en algo que da interés hay alguien que adquiere una obligación de pago contigo, pero cuando este de repente deja de pagarte "quita" no tienes capacidad de reacción y te quedas a cero. Las quiebras en el mundo financiero son tan naturales como el respirar, pues sin estas el sistema es simplemente inviable. Los Sumerios ya las practicaban y hoy en día se hace, pero afectando a los pardillos de siempre.

Me sigo quedando con los MPs.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Me desconciertas, creo que no entiendes nada... (parece que ni sabes de que se habla)
> Pero nada de nada...
> 
> Con el dinero se pueden hacer muchas cosas... desde *montar negocios, que normalmente supone un riesgo alto de perderlo*, o invertir en bolsa de forma activa con tiempo y mucho riesgo etc.. etc..
> ...



Es alucinante que con la paciencia y sentido comun que te ha dedicado Maragold vuelvas, cada dos aportaciones, exactamente al mismo punto: divagas y divagas evitando leer el nucleo de sus argumentos. 

Realmente tu primer parrafo es un autoparrafo, pero siendo mas objetivos: cuando dos personas (moderades y minimamente educadas) hablan durante dias y no solo no avanzan ni un milimetro en acercar posiciones sinó que cada vez estan mas convencidos que su interlocutor esta "loco", la conclusion evidente es que NO COMPARTEN EL MISMO MARCO MENTAL, y por eso todo parece absurdo.

Por tus respuestas y manera de pensar, Para mi esta muy claro que eres un banquero/inversionista, vives en tu mundo financiero de apuntes contables y bits sin saber nada de la economia productiva del mundo real.

Montar "negocios", para ti, es algo arriesgado. Montar y hacer crecer una empresa a alguien que saber ofrecer servicios/productos con valor no lo es en absoluto. Delegar a terceros es arriesgado, decidir y controlar uno mismo es lo opuesto.

Hace años "inverti" 500€ en un "chiringuito", como habia hecho otras veces, experimentar con una idea para ver su viabilidad y la respuesta del mercado. La idea funcione, y la gestione bien, y su "rentabilidad" acumulada es del 100.000%... Crees que con estas rentabilidades preocuparse del riesgo de haber perdido toda la "inversion" (500€!!!) es importante?

He dado un ejemplo puntual, no representativo y anecdótico, solo para demostrar lo poco que encajan ciertas situaciones en el marco mental de un banquero obsesionado por su 3% del depósito. Maragold se ha cansado y cansado de repetirlo: cuando GANAS dinero con una empresa, o tienes un patrimonio fruto del ahorro, el objetivo es CONSERVARLO. Y no dedicar esfuerzos desproporcionados para rascar un par de puntos a la inflacion.


----------



## Aro (5 Abr 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> También quiero decir que estoy de alquiler desde 2005, empecé pagando una fortuna (aprox. 550 €) y ahora pago algo más de un tercio, previa negociación muy a las buenas con el propietario.
> Si alguien no se lo cree, se me ha ocurrido escanear recibos, pero no quiero tanta molestia, si no te lo crees, me importa un carajo.



Genial!
En qué ciudad?


----------



## Leunam (5 Abr 2014)

http://bolsacanaria.info/2014/04/01/a-la-chita-callando/


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> ......



Agradezco que respondas en vez de las odas al viento de los "aficionados" para los que esto del oro parece una aficion como ser del atleti. (y ante eso no valen numeros sobre ligas ganadas y perdidas)

Siempre entendí que es de interes general saber lo que es mejor/peor, riesgos, etc, de cada inversion... y no partir de ideas tontas, que si el oro siempre sube, o los inmuebles nunca bajan... (hay que estudiar un poco y todo eso se deshace)





Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Sr. Marina, tendré la osadía de recogerle yo el guante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, acepto esos datos, *(pero piensa que has comprado en el momento mas barato y estas vendiendo en plena burbuja)* el oro en 1940 tenia el mismo precio que en 1970 pero todo lo habrias tenido mucha menos rentabilidad.
Los beneficios no los puedes reinvertir hasta que no la vendes pues no te dan ningun tipo de beneficios ni perdidas hasta entonces.
Acepto ese dato: *la plata ha subido un 1.000%*

Has cogido un periodo muy concreto. 44 años y acabas en plena burbuja.
*¿me calculas los beneficios si el nieto hubiera vendido en 2000??* (30 años despues)
o hubiera comprado en 1975 y hubiera vendido en 2005... etc... 
o si hubieras comprado en 1950 y vendido en 2000 ó en 2010?

(ya comente que no vale escoger periodos especialmente optimos o pesimos para una inversion)

*Pero para una primera aproximacion OK*




Crisis Warrior dijo:


> *2- los salarios.. (que son la prueba de todas las cosas)*
> Lo siento pero esto que dice, es simplemente mentira y se lo voy a demostrar.
> 
> En los links se puede comprobar como el SMI en el año 1970 era de 21,64€.
> ...



Pues porque la gente hoy vive infinitamente mejor que en 1970 y durante muchos años los salarios han subido mas que el ipc... (en realidad yo planteaba el salario medio que supongo ha subido bastate mas) *pero ok.*
los salarios minimos han subido un 3071%

*Por lo que tu plata comprada en 1970 y vendida en plena burbuja ha perdido el 66% de valor respecto de los salarios minimos.*

Si la hubieras vendido en 2005 el desastre sería total. ¿¿perdida del 90%???


Crisis Warrior dijo:


> *3-El bono a 10 años... (reinvitiendo los intereses )*
> He sido incapaz de encontrar cual es el histórico de bonos de los últimos 30 años. Es verdad que actualmente el bono no está muy alto y es seguro que en el pasado rentaría algo más (he leído que la rentabilidad media del bono ha sido históricamente del 7%).



10 Year Treasury Rate by Year
Creo que el americano ha ofrecido un 6.5% anual, y el español del 8%...

Pero pongamos que el español haya sido el 7.5% anual, reinvirtiendo los intereses en estos 44 años...
tendríamos que 100 pesetas serian 2.241 pts
*una rentabilidad del 2240%* los* salarios han subido mas que la renta fija: 3071%* pero la *plata ha subido menos de la mitad 1000% *a un precio historicamente altisimo y comprada en el periodo mas bajo. 





Crisis Warrior dijo:


> *4- indice bursátil reinvirtiendo los dividendos en el índice*
> Lo siento pero el IBEX nació en el año 1992, así que no tiene la antigedad suficiente para realizar comparativas.



Busca un indice que si se haya mantenido, incluso el indice de la bolsa de madrid, o comparalo con el dow, etc...
eso de las empresas desaparecidas es otra leyenda urbana de los "enteradillos" del horo, unas han desaparecido otras se han fusionado, la mayoria se mantienen...
Telefonica cotizaba en 1970 mira a ver la rentabilidad, 

mira la retabilidad del dow 
Dow Jones Industrial Average (1900 - Present Monthly) - Charting Tools - StockCharts.com
EN 1970 estaba en 850 puntos hoy esta en 16.500
Añade los dividendos (creo recordar que de media un 6%)
Hablamos de una inversion conservadora al escoger un indice... (cambiar los valores que salen por los que entran, o ahora en hibridos y derivados)
[/QUOTE]



Crisis Warrior dijo:


> *5- Inmuebles alquilados reinvitiendo la renta en bonos*
> Esto es muy bonito, de hecho sería lo ideal pero se olvida de un factor sin apenas importancia, el Humano.
> Hoy en día la tasa de morosidad por alquiler ronda el 20%. No le aconsejo un inqulino moroso ni a mi peor enemigo.



a tus consejos que quieres que te diga... que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad...
La rentabilidad media de los inmuebles dicen que esta en el 5-7% , por lo que se acercaría al bono.
Pero ya te digo que quienes han comprado en 1970 y alquilado han tenido una rentabilidades asombrosas... PERO ASOMBROSAS...

Solo te diré que dos inmuebles que compro mi familia en 1970 por 100.000-300.000 pesetas se vendieron en 2005 por 200.000 euros... una rentabilidad del 22.133% 
Uno de esos inmuebles nunca se alquilo, y estaba de trastero, El alquiler se alquilaba a estudiantes, incluso quitando los meses de verano que no los pagaban, despues de unos años dio para comprar otro piso + vacaciones, etc...

*En este caso hablamos de una rentabilidad del 50.000%* (y tu me dices que los alquileres son una ruina....)

Para un primer acercamiento ok, puedes seguir afinando los datos.


Resumiendo la plata ( comprada en el momento mas bajo y vendida en el mas alto) *en 44 años ha subido un 1.000%*
los *salarios minimos han subido un 3071%*
la *el bono español...2.240%*
el *Dow Jones 1.650% + intereses ¿3.000%?*
*la vivienda sin alquilar... (sin datos pero por experiencia propia) una rentabilidad del 22.133% * y alquilada el 50.000%


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2014)

- A veces, hablar con una pared | Desmotivado.es


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - A veces, hablar con una pared | Desmotivado.es



y quien es la pared?

Solo hay que leer tus post de la rentabilidad del dinero... pero sin intereses ni nada... JOJOJOJO
Algo como la rentabilidad de un trabajo sin salario... jojojo

Para ver el NIVELAZO que tienes... y el funamento de tus argumentos..

Claro que si a ti comprar plata en 1970 y perder en el mejor de los casos el 66% y el el peor el 95% es rentable porque sigues teniendo la plata, comprate una piedra que seguirá existiendo miles de años... 
*y si eso es una inversion segura.... lo seguro es que pierdes... y comprado en maximos historicos como esta ahora ni te cuento...*

Pero alla cada cual con sus decisiones, lo que no esta bien es engañar con seguridades y rentabilidades inexistentes.


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Sigues sin responder.
Dentro de que un patrimonio tiene que diversificarse, y los metaleros lo hacemos, el oro físico es el mejor seguro contra robos bancarios y gubernamentales.

Deja de hacer el ridículo haciendo cuentas de la vieja patéticas. 

Para ganar dinero de verdad -> empresas
Para proteger dinero -> oro físico
Para perderlo -> Bancos y gobiernos


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Sigues sin responder.
> Dentro de que un patrimonio tiene que diversificarse, y los metaleros lo hacemos, el oro físico es el mejor seguro contra robos bancarios y gubernamentales.
> 
> Deja de hacer el ridículo haciendo cuentas de la vieja patéticas.
> ...



te lance un guante y preferiste la bofetada.... y sigues sin dar ningun motivo... ni ningun dato que respalde nada...

¿que es lo que no has entendido?
y eso que dices es una chorrada.... fundaméntala... (o es como los mandamientos de dios) tipico de los afinionados, atletic o oro....

*¿cuanto dinero han perdido los compradores de deuda americana o española para que nos cuentes que es "perderlo"?
*
no digas necedadades, acabas de ver que los bonos españoles en los ultimos 44 años han tenido una rentabilidad del 2.240% frenta a un 1.000% de la plata (comprada en el momento mas bajo y vendida en el mas alto) y sigues diciendo la misma chorrada...


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> no se si eres tonto o te lo haces.
> te lance un guante y preferiste la bofetada....
> 
> ¿que es lo que no has entendido?
> ...



Tú no puedes lanzar ningún guante... como mucho puedes llegar a lanzarnos un calcetín! :XX:

Nos vienes contando experiencias "himbersorah" personales en cuatro ladrillos... y???

Quién dice que no haya que tener bienes inmuebles?

Nos vienes hablando de bolsa... y???

Quién dice que no haya que invertir en empresas???
*Te vengo diciendo en veinte mil posts que para mí la mejor manera de ganar dinero de verdad es con una empresa.
*
De hecho tengo una que fundé con 4 duros y ahora me genera una *rentabilidad... infinita!!!* 

*Hablamos de PROTEGER.* No de GANAR.
No entiendes nada, te estamos dando hasta en el carnet de identidad.
Ya empiezas a dar vergüenza ajena.

Anda, pliega velas y vete con tu deuda pública... la "imbersióh" del futuro! :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2014)

Hola, maragold: Lo mejor es no hacerle ni puto caso, yo "paso" y le sacaría más provecho hablando con una pared, pero es que tengo que ir a la playa... ¡Qué mejor forma de aprovechar el tiempo!

Dejo este enlace:

- El mercado americano acoge la emisión de las nuevas monedas de platino

Bueno, ya tenemos otro "metal" más donde "refugiarnos" y, a pesar de los "pesares", la gente sigue acudiendo a la Plata. ¿Por qué lo hará? Habiendo a la vuelta de la esquina unos "magníficos" Bonos...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Tú no puedes lanzar ningún guante... como mucho puedes llegar a lanzarnos un calcetín! :XX:
> 
> De hecho tengo una que fundé con 4 duros y ahora me genera una *rentabilidad... infinita!!!*
> 
> *Hablamos de PROTEGER.* No de GANAR.



el bofeton ya te lo llevaste...
Yo no he hablado nunca de "ganar dinero" y las inversiones que puse son las "mas conservadoras" mas que el oro incluso...

Entonces para ti proteger es perder dinero como con la plata desde 1970 y eso que se vendió en el mejor momento?


Pero ok, hablamos de proteger: 
*ahora comparame diferentes formas de proteger, y mira historicamente cual a protegido mejor.*

Busca datos de un periodo de 30 años, y compara las inversiones... (comprar oro, sea pra proteger o para especular es "invertir" tus ahorros...)



> invertir.
> (Del lat. invertĕre).
> 2. tr. Emplear, gastar, colocar un caudal.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> el oro físico es el mejor seguro contra robos bancarios y gubernamentales.



Executive Order 6102 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Y si me dices que lo has comprado de extranjis peor aún, porque no lo podrás volver a cambiar por papeles, tendrás que recurrir al mercado negro con el riesgo de robo que eso conlleva, y si te pillan multazo que te cae.

De todos modos no creo que eso vuelva a pasar, por lo que podéis estar tranquilos.

Por cierto, comentar que en el hilo del oro oficial (prefiero comentarlo en éste que allí, ya que cualquier crítica siempre se lleva decenas de insultos, supongo que por el nerviosismo que tienen de ver que sus predicciones están fallando todas y no pueden cazar a más pardillos para que compren, al menos en este hilo los metaleros que posteáis sois educados) se ha pasado en poco tiempo de decir que el oro iba a valer 10.000$ en pocos meses/años y que con unas pocas monedas se iban a comprar un ático en el barrio Salamanca a decir que el oro es un seguro a 100 años o más y que si no sube ya lo heredarán sus hijos, curioso cambio ienso:


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> el bofeton ya te lo llevaste...
> Yo no he hablado nunca de "ganar dinero" y las inversiones que puse son las "mas conservadoras" mas que el oro incluso...
> 
> Entonces para ti proteger es perder dinero como con la plata desde 1970 y eso que se vendió en el mejor momento?
> ...



Los períodos no los marcas tú, los marca la historia.
El gran robo puede llegar en cualquier momento. Pregúntale a los chipriotas (ciudadanos europeos, no lo olvides).

Y el oro físico está ahí, para protegernos. Su rentabilidad me la sopla, pero ya que insistes tanto...







Ahora dime tú una forma mejor de ganar dinero que con una empresa, y de protegerlo que con oro físico...


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> hijos, curioso cambio ienso:



Te voy a dar un dato que para mi desarma el tinglado de los especuladores de oro...

dicen los metaleros que el oro sube por las compras de india y china... (para hacer anillos y esas cosas)

Si eso es cierto, significa que sin india y china el oro seguiria valiendo lo mismo que en el 2000, lo que da como resultado que el oro como resguardo de valor no lo quiere nadie... ¿quien va a querer algo que 40 años despues sigue valiendo lo mismo (es como perderlo todo) mientras las inversiones mas conservadoras dan rentabilidades fantasticas...

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 15:22 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Ahora dime tú una forma mejor de ganar dinero que con una empresa, y de protegerlo que con oro físico...



No se que fijacion tienes tu con lo de la "empresa" 
mejor ser notario o registrador, sin riesgo ninguno tienes rentabilidades fantasticas....

¿que mas da con lo que hayas ganado tu dinero? 
no es el lugar para hablar de "negocios"; depende de la empresa, las hay muy rentables, poco y otras que son una ruina. Hay gente que quiere ser empresarios y otra que prefiere ser funcionarios. etc...

estamos hablando de que hacer con el dinero que tienes y NO lo quieres arriesgar...

Pongo un periodo de inversion de 30 años pues es algo que todos podemos "vivir", una inversion de 1.000 años se nos escapa un poco...
(pero de todas formas cuando quieras hablamos de esas inversiones)

y veo que sigues sin aportar ningun dato ni nada, 
podias decir que la inversion mas segura son las gallinas, o los bolis, o las piedras que duran miles de años... (sin ninguna justificacion ni comparacion todo vale..)


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Estafas bancarias y gubernamentales de los últimos años:

Chipre (Unión Europea): quitas a depósitos
España: Preferentes

Quieres más?

Por no hablar de las actuales hiperinflacciones de Argentina o Venezuela.

Cómo se hubieran protegido esos ciudadanos contra el robo impune del sistema???
Respóndeme tú, que a mí me da la risa...


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

Y ahora hablarás de los ataques de zombies... 

No tienes q poner a Venezuela... pon a Etiopía

Lo dicho hablas por hablar sin aportar nada...
Poniendo casos excepcionales (como el robo de oro a una vieja) para fundamentar una inversión...

Suerte


----------



## atom ant (5 Abr 2014)




----------



## _Mirar_ (5 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


>



Muy expresivo... :XX::XX:

Mira, un lindo gatito... 

Personalmente la hubiese elegido con un venado entre los dientes. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Estafas bancarias y gubernamentales de los últimos años:
> 
> Chipre (Unión Europea): quitas a depósitos
> España: Preferentes
> ...





Marina dijo:


> Y ahora hablarás de los ataques de zombies...
> 
> No tienes q poner a Venezuela... pon a Etiopía
> 
> ...



Que compares la estafa de las preferentes en España, con cientos de miles de afectados; con robar el oro a una vieja, deja muy claro para quien trabajas.

Estoy esperando que me digas cómo proteger mis activos frente a los estafadores que nos rodean.

Del gráfico de deuda pública que posteamos habitualmente, nunca dices nada, eh pillín?!?!


----------



## Grecox (5 Abr 2014)

Hola _Mirar_ . Tu eres "Oro y plata forever", verdad ?


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

Ahora sale con las preferentes.. argumentos de cacharreria

Los compro-vendo oro estafan todos y todos los días... y no por eso los incluyo para valorar la inversión... doy por hecho la inteligencia y LA PRUDENCIA del inversor.

Y frente a un caso como el griego con quitas para los +100.000 hay miles de casos en que roban en casa de la gente. 
NO COMPARES EL PELIGRO REAL.

además frente a las quiebras previsibles.( la griega hasta la anunciaron en ElPais meses antes) y los cientos de robos diarios imprevisibles no hay color

Pero discutir estas cosas frente a planteamientos serios es INFANTIL


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Ahora sale con las preferentes.. argumentos de cacharreria
> 
> Los compro-vendo oro estafan todos y todos los días... y no por eso los incluyo para valorar la inversión... doy por hecho la inteligencia y LA PRUDENCIA del inversor.
> 
> ...



Que sí, que sí... Tú sigue defendiendo a tus bancos y tus gobiernos.
(sigues obviando la exponencial deuda pública)


Nosotros seguiremos defendiendo nuestro patrimonio frente a ladrones.
Y el oro físico estará siempre en nuestras carteras.

Por cierto, se sabe algo del oro de Alemania?
Y del de Ucrania?
::


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Y el oro físico estará siempre en nuestras cartera:



Lo mismo que decian los ladrlilleros...jojojio. (
Pero ellos tenían mas y mejores argumentos)

Lanzais 4 mantras sin análisis ni pies ni cabeza... ¡aupa atletic¡

Y ahora preguntas por el oro de Moscú...

Para morirse....


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... maragold, ves como has perdido el tiempo. Yo en cambio en la playa y ahora iremos a tomar una buena cena y eso se llama "rentabilizar" la vida...

El enlace que coloco es muy "explicativo" y eso lo tenemos muy claro los "metaleros". Ante los "chorizos" de los Gobiernos y Bancos: MPs. Y el que no los quiera, pues allá ellos y vamos el repetir el "mantra" cansino de siempre: los "metaleros" nos gastamos el dinero como nos da la gana y yo, por ejemplo, no voy a los foros de Bolsa, etc. a cuestionarles nada y que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno. ¿Tan difícil es de "entender"?

- Los Leones y las Gacelas Cojas | La Voz de La Palma

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 20:52 ----------

Maximum Trolling: ¡Ojalá! pueda ver los precios que indica para el Oro... Aunque me temo que no los voy a ver, pero bueno su comentario me ha dado "esperanzas" y mientras tenga "billetitos de colores" para "intercambiar", pues ningún problema... ¡al contrario!

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Maximum Trolling: ¡Ojalá! pueda ver los precios que indica para el Oro... Aunque me temo que no los voy a ver, pero bueno su comentario me ha dado "esperanzas" y mientras tenga "billetitos de colores" para "intercambiar", pues ningún problema... ¡al contrario!
> 
> Saludos.



No me lo puedo creer... Por fin encuentro un metalero que se alegra de que baje el precio del oro, pues ya estamos de acuerdo en una cosa.

Supongo entonces que compra sus monedas principalmente para coleccionarlas, como quien colecciona sellos o billetes antiguos, y que no tiene intención de venderlas nunca, ya que de lo contrario sería un mal negocio que el precio siguiera bajando para luego estancarse durante décadas como he dicho que podría pasar. Pues entonces no tengo nada que objetarle al respecto, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que quiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer... Por fin encuentro un metalero que se alegra de que baje el precio del oro, pues ya estamos de acuerdo en una cosa.



Se ve que aún estás desentonado 

En este hilo los metaleros se alegran cuando sube, porque aumenta su patrimonio, y también cuando baja porque así pueden comprar más.

Ya ves tú, es un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Tons (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Durante la burbuja de los 70s el oro empezó sobre los 150$ y, tras el estallido de la burbuja, se quedó en 300$ durante 20 años.
> 
> Ahora con la burbuja de los 2000s, si la historia se repite, el oro debería caer hasta los 600$, donde debería quedarse otras cuantas décadas hasta la siguiente burbuja, si es que la hay.
> 
> Análisis de garrafón, lo sé, pero vamos que creo que el precio objetivo del oro no debe andar muy lejos de esa cifra.




Me parece que te equivocas "tu burbuja del oro" de los 70s no empezo en 150$, empezo en 35$ en el 71 y estuvo fluctuando sobre los 350$. DIOS QUE ME COJAN TODAS ESAS BURBUJAS POR FAVOR....:XX: y de todas formas me da a mi que los B C occidentales no van a poder seguir deprimiendo el precio del oro tan facilmente como de los 80 al 2000 vendiendo nuestras (que no sus) reservas de oro porque si tuviesen tanto como dicen (y no vender la misma onza 100 veces, que todo el mundo la tiene en sus balances como propia: nunca hubiesen permitido que viesemos casi los 2000$

Hombre siempre les queda invadir el sudeste asiatico y robarles todo el oro, bueno tambien pueden hacer como en Ucrania...


----------



## Aro (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Supongo entonces que compra sus monedas principalmente para coleccionarlas, como quien colecciona sellos o billetes antiguos, y que no tiene intención de venderlas nunca, ya que de lo contrario sería un mal negocio que el precio siguiera bajando para luego estancarse durante décadas como he dicho que podría pasar. Pues entonces no tengo nada que objetarle al respecto, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que quiere.
> 
> Saludos.



Las venderán cuando las tengan que vender. Esto es, en caso de quiebra financiera global, con lo que se supone que se revalorizarían.
O cuando se necesiten por una emergencia personal, con lo que se garantiza que en cualquier circunstancia va a haber una reserva de valor, aunque con las obvias variaciones en su cotización en el mercado.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Abr 2014)

Aro dijo:


> En este hilo los metaleros se alegran cuando sube, porque aumenta su patrimonio, y también cuando baja porque así pueden comprar más.



::

Eso sí que no tiene sentido, puedes alegrarte de que suba o de que baje, pero no de las 2 cosas a la vez, es irracional.


----------



## Aro (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ::
> 
> Eso sí que no tiene sentido, puedes alegrarte de que suba o de que baje, pero no de las 2 cosas a la vez, es irracional.



Pues aquí somos así jajaja

Has leído mi siguiente mensaje?


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer... Por fin encuentro un metalero que se alegra de que baje el precio del oro, pues ya estamos de acuerdo en una cosa.
> 
> Supongo entonces que compra sus monedas principalmente para coleccionarlas, como quien colecciona sellos o billetes antiguos, y que no tiene intención de venderlas nunca, ya que de lo contrario sería un mal negocio que el precio siguiera bajando para luego estancarse durante décadas como he dicho que podría pasar. Pues entonces no tengo nada que objetarle al respecto, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que quiere.
> 
> Saludos.





Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ::
> 
> Eso sí que no tiene sentido, puedes alegrarte de que suba o de que baje, pero no de las 2 cosas a la vez, es irracional.



Usted no se alegra cuando baja la prima del seguro a todo riesgo del coche?
O del seguro de la vivienda?
O del seguro de responsabilidad civil de su empresa?

O...???

(manda webs que tengamos que explicarlo un post detrás de otro)


----------



## Aro (5 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Usted no se alegra cuando baja la prima del seguro a todo riesgo del coche?
> O del seguro de la vivienda?
> O del seguro de responsabilidad civil de su empresa?
> 
> ...



Si baja el patrimonio que te protege tu seguro ya existente no!!


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Si baja el patrimonio que te protege tu seguro ya existente no!!



Claro, claro. Pero por mi parte siempre he dicho que el oro protege, generalmente, un patrimonio al alza (vía activos como empresas, acciones serias, ...)


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Abr 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Las venderán cuando las tengan que vender. Esto es, *en caso de quiebra financiera global*, con lo que se supone que se revalorizarían.
> O cuando se necesiten por una emergencia personal, con lo que se garantiza que en cualquier circunstancia va a haber una reserva de valor, aunque con las obvias variaciones en su cotización en el mercado.



Eso no va a pasar, de hecho los rumores de que pasaría son lo que provocaron la última burbuja del oro, que ahora está pinchando conforme vuelve la confianza al sistema financiero y monetario y conforme los inversores hacen cada vez menos caso a las noticias apocalípticas que ya saben que eran para calentar el precio de los metales...

Y en el supuesto caso de que ocurriera, ¿qué sentido tendría venderlas si no es por necesidad? Si hubiera una hipotética hiperinflación, aunque cambiaras tus monedas por papeles al día o al mes siguiente esos mismos papeles perderían la mitad de su valor, por lo que lo racional sería seguir aguantándolas hasta que acabara la hiperinflación o hasta que se cambiara de moneda. Lo único lógico sería cambiarlas por papeles para luego gastar esos mismos papeles rápidamente, siempre que tuvieras necesidad de comprar algo, no para recoger "ganancias", ya que aunque tuvieras la suerte de venderlas todas justo el día que se acabara la hiperinflación tu poder adquisitivo no iba a ser mayor que cuando las compraste.

Por cierto, para protegerse de la hiperinflación hay otros activos que suben más, como los índices bursátiles, mira por ejemplo el de Venezuela...

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 23:02 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Usted no se alegra cuando baja la prima del seguro a todo riesgo del coche?
> O del seguro de la vivienda?
> O del seguro de responsabilidad civil de su empresa?
> 
> ...



¿Está usted insinuando que el oro es un seguro?

No comparto su opinión, además pienso que para los supuestos casos catastróficos que planteáis hay otros seguros mejores, por ejemplo en caso de un colapso energético (que tampoco creo que ocurra, pero que se repite en este foro más que el ajo) o monetario, sería mucho mejor tener un campo de cultivo o una granja cerca de casa que tener oro, y eso suponiendo que los agricultores aceptaran vuestro oro a cambio de sus alimentos, que ya es tener fe. Que el oro haya sido usado como dinero en el pasado no significa que lo vaya a seguir siendo en el futuro, ni siquiera aunque este sea un futuro apocalíptico.


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿Está usted insinuando que el oro es un seguro?
> 
> No comparto su opinión, además pienso que para los supuestos casos catastróficos que planteáis hay otros seguros mejores, por ejemplo en caso de un colapso energético (que tampoco creo que ocurra, pero que se repite en este foro más que el ajo) o monetario, sería mucho mejor tener un campo de cultivo o una granja cerca de casa que tener oro, y eso suponiendo que los agricultores aceptaran vuestro oro a cambio de sus alimentos, que ya es tener fe. Que el oro haya sido usado como dinero en el pasado no significa que lo vaya a seguir siendo en el futuro, ni siquiera aunque este sea un futuro apocalíptico.



Pues nada, siga remando! Sin flotador... espero que sepa nadar bien!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer... Por fin encuentro un metalero que se alegra de que baje el precio del oro, pues ya estamos de acuerdo en una cosa.
> 
> Supongo entonces que compra sus monedas principalmente para coleccionarlas, como quien colecciona sellos o billetes antiguos, y que no tiene intención de venderlas nunca, ya que de lo contrario sería un mal negocio que el precio siguiera bajando para luego estancarse durante décadas como he dicho que podría pasar. Pues entonces no tengo nada que objetarle al respecto, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que quiere.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, la verdad, no me ha leído mucho porque siempre he dicho que mi mayor pretensión es que alguien "herede" mis MPs y creo que fui el primer "metalero" en recalcarlo y si ahora, en otro hilo, se han "apuntado al carro" eso es "harina de otro costal". Si Vd. entra en mi perfil verá que, entre mis aficiones, figuran la Numismatica, la Filatelia y el Maquetismo Militar y todas ellas son aficiones "caras"...

Sin embargo, estas "aficiones caras" siempre tienen "contrapartida" y le aseguro a Vd. que no voy a perder dinero si materializo algunas de ellas. Ya he indicado en otros posts que a mí no me gusta el Oro en el formato de "inversión", lo prefiero en el que fue "dinero" en el pasado: ya sean Escudos del Imperio Español, Alfonsinas, Soberanos, Francos (Suizos, Belgas y Franceses), Pesos Argentinos, Piastras turcas, etc., etc. Con esto ya le estoy diciendo que pago una prima por encima del Spot, así que ya ve el concepto de "inversión" que tengo en lo personal respecto al Oro. Ya no le digo en el caso de maragold que colecciona Solidos bizantinos...

En la Plata, tres cuartos de lo mismo, y no hace mucho que he pagado algo más de 150 Euros por una moneda de 2 Onzas de Plata... Y disculpe pero Vd. no parece conocer el mercado de la Plata, porque si bien tengo bastante Bullion, lo fuerte lo tengo en el Premium y que no se inmuta apenas cuando la cotización baja fuertemente. Un ejemplo: haber cuántas monedas africanas Antique Finish + Certificado consigue Vd. si no paga más de 3 veces el Spot... Y como éste le puedo poner infinidad de ejemplos. Por no hablarle de mí colección de Denarios y que tendrán de todo, menos Plata...

Maximum Trolling, tenga en cuenta que en este hilo son muchos los "metaleros" que piensan y/o hacen como yo. Y, por eso mismo, la caída de los precios, tanto en el Oro como la Plata, la vemos como una "bendición", pues podrá permitirnos comprar a mejor precio, aunque la verdad en las piezas "importantes" las caídas son simbólicas. Es decir, no hay "prisas" por vender, entre otras cosas porque coleccionamos y luego nuestros conocimientos de Historia/Economía nos dicen que "siempre valdrán algo", pero es que si encima no tengo en mente vender... ¡Ojo! si se vieran precios como los que ha citado pues claro que vendería, pero me parece que lo mejor es que no se den porque, posiblemente, el mundo sería muy diferente al actual y para peor... Aunque yo no veo descabellado ver precios superiores a los anteriores máximos históricos y aquí dependerá más de acontecimientos económico-financieros y geopolíticos.

Respecto a la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, he escrito sobre este tema, ya que lo estudié e investigué bastante bien. Incluso en los últimos posts del anterior hilo "Evolución del precio del Oro" facilité abundante información de cómo los americanos con "dos dedos de frente" pudieron evitarla y seguir manteniendo su Oro. Y si lo desea puede comprobarlo. Por otro lado, conozco muy bien la realidad de los Estados Unidos y allí, según qué Estados, se ha seguido confiscando MPs hasta tiempos recientes y no necesariamente para compensar delitos penales. En uno de los posts a los que hago referencia expongo un ejemplo de ello.

En fin, ya ve que si entramos en el "fondo" de la cuestión es más fácil "entenderse" y es que cada cual sabe o debiera saber lo qué compra. ¿No le parece a Vd.?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 23:34 ----------

Maximum Trolling: Cualquiera que haya estudiado la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar sabe que los MPs fueron la UNICA "panacea" para salir bien de aquella situación. Y, precisamente, en las zonas fronterizas con Alemania, los agricultores intercambiaban sus productos por MPs y no por billetes. He citado en varios posts que se dio el caso de un pueblo alemán que compró todas las patatas que consumió en un invierno con... ¡2 monedas de Oro! Hay mucha información al respecto y puede Vd. decirme que aquello queda muy lejano y es cierto, pero en Zimbawbe está ocurriendo lo mismo, así como las noticias que me llegan desde la Argentina y donde los MPs ya se vendían con una fuerte prima antes de que ocurriese la última gran devaluación.

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, la verdad, no me ha leído mucho porque siempre he dicho que mi mayor pretensión es que alguien "herede" mis MPs y creo que fui el primer "metalero" en recalcarlo y si ahora, en otro hilo, se han "apuntado al carro" eso es "harina de otro costal". Si Vd. entra en mi perfil verá que, entre mis aficiones, figuran la Numismatica, la Filatelia y el Maquetismo Militar y todas ellas son aficiones "caras"...
> 
> Sin embargo, estas "aficiones caras" siempre tienen "contrapartida" y le aseguro a Vd. que no voy a perder dinero si materializo algunas de ellas. Ya he indicado en otros posts que a mí no me gusta el Oro en el formato de "inversión", lo prefiero en el que fue "dinero" en el pasado: ya sean Escudos del Imperio Español, Alfonsinas, Soberanos, Francos (Suizos, Belgas y Franceses), Pesos Argentinos, Piastras turcas, etc., etc. Con esto ya le estoy diciendo que pago una prima por encima del Spot, así que ya ve el concepto de "inversión" que tengo en lo personal respecto al Oro. Ya no le digo en el caso de maragold que colecciona Solidos bizantinos...
> 
> ...



En lo de pagar premium o no por monedas especiales creo haber leído hace tiempo también una discusión entre los propios metaleros de si era o no una buena idea, mientras haya gente que pague ese premium evidentemente seguirá habiendo mercado y el precio de esas monedas será el que los coleccionistas estén dispuestos a pagar e irá por libre del precio oficial, yo soy un total desconocedor de ese mundo porque ni ahora ni nunca me ha gustado coleccionar nada, y menos metales preciosos, pero uno de los argumentos que creo recordar de un metalero era que él prefería comprar krugerrands por ejemplo porque, además de ser más resistentes por su aleación con el cobre (aunque no es la única moneda con esta aleación), su precio era el más cercano al precio oficial, y que en caso de un supuesto colapso nadie iba a dar importancia al valor numismático sino a la cantidad de oro que contuviera...

Me alegro de su amplio patrimonio, si es cierto lo que dice ya tiene más que el 99% (entre los que me incluyo) de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Por cierto, para protegerse de la hiperinflación hay otros activos que suben más, como los índices bursátiles, mira por ejemplo el de Venezuela...
> 
> ¿Está usted insinuando que el oro es un seguro?
> 
> No comparto su opinión, además pienso que para los supuestos casos catastróficos que planteáis hay otros seguros mejores, por ejemplo en caso de un colapso energético (que tampoco creo que ocurra, pero que se repite en este foro más que el ajo) o monetario, sería mucho mejor tener un campo de cultivo o una granja cerca de casa que tener oro, y eso suponiendo que los agricultores aceptaran vuestro oro a cambio de sus alimentos, que ya es tener fe. Que el oro haya sido usado como dinero en el pasado no significa que lo vaya a seguir siendo en el futuro, ni siquiera aunque este sea un futuro apocalíptico.



Menos mal... ya dudaba de la inteligencia en estos hilos...

Y como bien dices en Venezuela hay formas mas sofisticadas de protegerse (mi empresa exporta mucho a allí y hay remesas que tardan años en autorizar los pagos) sin protegerse al cobrar serian cero euros... y cada caso país... tiene soluciones particulares...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Hola, Maximum Trolling: Bueno, tengo Patrimonio, pero para nada he dicho que sea "amplio", de hecho lo considero "normalito" y más que suficiente para mí y los míos. A fin de cuentas, me lo he labrado con mí trabajo y también he de reconocer que saqué una buena "pasta" cuando los mercados funcionaban "racionalmente". Lo importante es que tengo un Patrimonio, trabajo y "recursos" acumulados por si las cosas se ponen peor de lo que ya están y, sobre todo, no tengo ningún tipo de deuda ni tengo nada avalado.

Y le garantizo una cosa: en este hilo hay foreros con un Patrimonio muy superior al mío, pero con "conceptos" muy similares. Por favor, en cuestiones "patrimoniales", me coloca por el "medio" y es que tampoco tengo "tanto" como parece apuntar... Pero tampoco le voy a negar que estoy "contento" como estoy y eso me permite también aportar algo a parte de gente que en esta Sociedad lo está pasando francamente mal. No deja de ser un "grano", pero me hace sentirme mejor conmigo mismo.

Bueno, entre los "metaleros" (como todo colectivo), no hay una uniformidad de criterios. Hay quien compra Bullion y desprecia el Premium. Y a los que nos gusta más éste último, pues tenemos también Bullion, pero también "despreciamos" algunas opiniones contrarias a nuestra afición y es lo "lógico", ¿No?

Mire, yo no tengo ningún Krugerrand ni nada parecido (bueno, algunos "lingotillos"), pero porque no me gustan. Y la "experiencia" me dice que el Coleccionismo siempre se pagará, a no ser que entremos en un colapso total y, en cuyo caso, podría ser cierto que los MPs se pagarán exclusivamente por el contenido "real" del metal, pero bueno llevamos bastantes siglos con guerras de gran entidad y eso no ha sucedido todavía, aunque dicen que siempre hay una "primera vez"...

En fin, he de reconocerle que aunque no comparto sus criterios me agrada leerle... Es un adecuado "contrapunto" y más que nada, aparte de la argumentación, por la educación de la que hace gala. Algunos debieran tomar "ejemplo"...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Al final es normal que muchos metaleros, de tanto ver pasar por delante de nuestros ojos joyas históricas, nos acabemos enamorando. A mí me pasó con los sólidos bizantinos (maldita la hora! :´()
Respecto al bullion me gusta ir al precio, aunque de vez en cuando se deje caer una panda, por ejemplo...
Y luego están las que dice el amigo Fernando, esas sí que me chiflan... y lo mejor de todo es que a veces se consiguen por debajo de spot. Hay que estar siempre atento... 8:
Alfonsinas, soberanos, francos. Mis preferidas.
Las yanquis (difíciles de conseguir sin un buen premium), también son santo de mi devoción! :baba:

Y por supuesto diversifico con más activos, pero últimamente tengo una mano en la cartera y otra en la pistola... Por si las moscas! :fiufiu:


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Ya dije en muchas ocasiones la forma mas rápida e inmediata de sacar dinero de un país, moneda e influencia... es comprar acciones de cocacola inmediatamente tu dinero esta en dolares y eres propietario de un trocito de EEUU. O DE SUIZA SI ES UNA EMPRESA SUIXA... etc

Vamos que hay formas inmediatas y legales de protegerse del riesgo país...


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Vaya, descubrió la rueda el lumbreras.
Muchos metaleros tenemos francos suizos (en Suiza).
Y acciones de empresas extranjeras.

Se llama diversificación!

Los que os limitáis a depósitos bancarios y deuda pública os pensáis que todo se reduce a eso. Hay más mundo ahí fuera!!!
(Eso sí, plagado de mangantes y ladrones, así que mucho ojo!)


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> En lo de pagar premium o no por monedas especiales creo haber leído hace tiempo también una discusión entre los propios metaleros de si era o no una buena idea, mientras haya gente que pague ese premium evidentemente seguirá habiendo mercado y el precio de esas monedas será el que los coleccionistas estén dispuestos a pagar e irá por libre del precio oficial, yo soy un total desconocedor de ese mundo porque ni ahora ni nunca me ha gustado coleccionar nada, y menos metales preciosos, pero uno de los argumentos que creo recordar de un metalero era que él prefería comprar krugerrands por ejemplo porque, además de ser más resistentes por su aleación con el cobre (aunque no es la única moneda con esta aleación), su precio era el más cercano al precio oficial, y que en caso de un supuesto colapso nadie iba a dar importancia al valor numismático sino a la cantidad de oro que contuviera...
> 
> Me alegro de su amplio patrimonio, si es cierto lo que dice ya tiene más que el 99% (entre los que me incluyo) de este foro.
> 
> Saludos.



La diferencia de una Alfonsina(por ejemplo)y un krugerrand es el alma que tiene la Alfonsina con respecto al frio kruger.Tengo muchas monedas de oro,pero con alma(historia),,,de las otras ni las tengo ni las busco.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Abr 2014)

Hola Sr.Marina, aquí mi contestación:


Marina dijo:


> Has cogido un periodo muy concreto. 44 años y acabas en plena burbuja.
> *¿me calculas los beneficios si el nieto hubiera vendido en 2000??* (30 años despues)
> o hubiera comprado en 1975 y hubiera vendido en 2005... etc...
> o si hubieras comprado en 1950 y vendido en 2000 ó en 2010?
> ...



He escogido el periodo 1970-2014 simple y llanamente porque es el año en el que estamos. Podría haber escogido el periodo 1966-2011 (45 años) en el que la plata casi se cambia a 50$/oz, me habrían salido mucho más positivas las cuentas pero yo no escojo periodos concretos, juego el partido llueva o haga sol.



Marina dijo:


> *Por lo que tu plata comprada en 1970 y vendida en plena burbuja ha perdido el 66% de valor respecto de los salarios minimos.*



Con un salario mínimo en 1970 se podían obtener 36 Pakillos.
Con un salario mínimo en 2014 se pueden obtener 80 Pakillos.
Usted dice que los salarios han subido más que la plata, y tiene razón. Pero el poder adquisitivo actual de un salario comparado con el de uno de hace 40 años es mucho menor. Antes se podía mantener una familia, hoy es imposible.
Se empeña en decir que la plata está en burbuja, cuando en realidad está más barata que un año antes el Sr.Nixon rompiera sus compromisos de pago. Si valiera el doble estaríamos en el punto de partida del año '70. 



Marina dijo:


> 10 Year Treasury Rate by Year
> Creo que el americano ha ofrecido un 6.5% anual, y el español del 8%...
> Pero pongamos que el español haya sido el 7.5% anual, reinvirtiendo los intereses en estos 44 años...
> tendríamos que 100 pesetas serian 2.241 pts
> *una rentabilidad del 2240%* los* salarios han subido mas que la renta fija: 3071%* pero la *plata ha subido menos de la mitad 1000% *a un precio historicamente altisimo y comprada en el periodo mas bajo.[/SIZE]



Aquí le doy la razón pero solo en parte. Se olvida que cada año se debe hacer la declaración de la renta y pagar un 20% de los rendimientos de capital. Por lo que la rentabilidad se quedaría en un 6% aprox.
En el año 2011 podría haber vendido Pakillos por más de 2.241 pts seguro. Pero yo no manipulo los datos para que jueguen a mi favor.
Los Bonos ganarían pero por la mínima.



Marina dijo:


> Busca un indice que si se haya mantenido, incluso el indice de la bolsa de madrid, o comparalo con el dow, etc...
> eso de las empresas desaparecidas es otra leyenda urbana de los "enteradillos" del horo, unas han desaparecido otras se han fusionado, la mayoria se mantienen...
> Telefonica cotizaba en 1970 mira a ver la rentabilidad,
> mira la retabilidad del dow
> ...



Si a ese 6% le quitamos a papá estado y las comisiones bancarias no llega al 5,24% de la plata. Que sólo paga impuestos cuando se vende...:rolleye:



Marina dijo:


> a tus consejos que quieres que te diga... que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad...
> La rentabilidad media de los inmuebles dicen que esta en el 5-7% , por lo que se acercaría al bono.
> Pero ya te digo que quienes han comprado en 1970 y alquilado han tenido una rentabilidades asombrosas... PERO ASOMBROSAS...
> 
> ...



1.- Espero que nunca entre en un piso después de haber estado un año sin cobrar y se encuentre el piso como un queso de gruyere y el suelo comido por las meadas sin limpiar de un perro. Esto es la realidad.
2.- Ha empezado el tema diciendo que no esta bien eso de elegir periodos de tiempo favorables y me pone como ejemplo la venta de un piso en el año 2005, en plena burbuja inmobiliaria....:no:
3.- Yo jamás he dicho que los alquileres sean una ruina, solo que no es la mejor opción y debemos saber dónde nos metemos. De hecho ahora mismo tengo uno alquilado y en 6 meses aprox. me veré obligado a alquilar otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Nunca dije que todo lo tenga en deuda...

Digo que la inversión en oro la comparo con la deuda publica... inmuebles... etc..


Con los argumentos que dais los metaleros que escribís dudo que tengáis ningún patrimonio... bueno moneditas...

Ni sabéis comparar riesgos... ni rentabilidades... jojo.. fernando ni sabe actualizar 100 euros + intereses... jojo
( me parto)


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Respóndele a Crisis Warrior, que te ha dao pa'l pelo.
Al que no tiene un puto duro se le ve enseguida, deja de provocar, que bastantes owned te llevas hoy pa la camita... :XX:

Al final va a resultar que también tienes oro?
Más quisieras tú que tener el 1% de oro y de otros activos de los que posteamos por aquí... :X

Sigues sin comentar el gráfico de tú querida deuda pública... ::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... ¡Es la hostia! Me recuerda a un boxeador "groggy"...

A veces | Desmotivaciones


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> .
> 
> Saludos.



Me alegra charlar con alguien que argumenta...
Lo bueno es que si descubres tu error cambias...(tu, yo y cualquiera inteligente)

Repetir mantras... o no querer escuchar o no hacer numeros lleva a la ruina...
como les paso a muchos ladrilleros y me temo que a muchos oreros que compran en máximos empujados por 4 chaladerias

(Sobre lo que dices estoy fuera... cuando llegue mañana a casa te leere e intentare responder)


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Olvídalo CrisisWarrior. No te va a responder, sólo se pasa por aquí a trollear.
Pretende reírse del oro físico.
Y no entiende el concepto PROTEGER en términos financieros.
Cree que un interés del 2% es GANAR dinero.

Nos compara permanentemente con pepitos que compraron ladrillo a crédito!
:bla:

No te digo ná y te lo digo tó!


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Atontao quien confunde eres tu... 
Con una inflación del 2% e intereses al 2% ni ganas ni pierdes poder adquisitivo...

Eso no es ganar. es una inversión conservadora...
comprar oro en máximos con rentabilidad cero y decir que es para protoger es estar chalados...

Proteger es no ganar ni perder... 

comprar algo que multiplica su valor por 5 en 6 años o pierde valor durante 30 años... no es ninguna protección... es apostar al casino

(Tan difícil es de entender)


----------



## Aro (6 Abr 2014)

Reportando insulto...


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Chalados dice. El defensor de la deuda pública!!! ::

Anda, respóndele a CrisisWarrior y deja de trollearme un ratito, chavalín... :bla:


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Jojo..
Con lo que dices de la deuda publica te reflejas... ahorra y luego .e hablas de deuda... bolsa arriesgando o conservadora...
Hasta entonces haz con tu limosna lo que puedas

Ahorra 10 años y comparte un panda de plata

Jojojo


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2014)

«Como niños perdidos en el bosque, vamos a tientas por el camino de la vida en la feliz ignorancia de lo que nos espera en cualquier instante, sin saber qué penas y lances encontraremos antes de la Gran Aventura, la aventura de la muerte».
Doctor Axel Munthe.


----------



## nando551 (6 Abr 2014)

El hombre es el único animal que tropieza las veces que sean necesarias con la misma piedra. Y ya como se nos meta la chinita, dentro del zapato, a cada paso un tropiezo, aunque el camino que estemos siguiendo, llano este.

Solución: A la china del zapato, ni caso...

Suscribo todo lo que dice este señor al 100%.

El oro no es una inversión - YouTube

La FED cumple 100 años: El origen privado de los Bancos Centrales - YouTube

El orgen privado de los Bancos Centrales. tanto la Reserva Federal, como el Banco de Inglaterra, como el Banco Central Europeo al igual que El Banco de pagos internacionales son instituciones privadas.

Una institución pública que hace dinero público, público es.
Una institución privada que emite dinero público, privado es.

Defendamos el dinero público, que es fuente de riquezas públicas y ataquemos al dinero que es fuente de riquezas privadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

- El precio del oro toca niveles de soporte y la prima en Shanghái sube


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Quién protegiese su patrimonio a principios de los 70 con la onza a 35$, en 2011 había multiplicado su patrimonio por más de 50 (1900$).

Hoy mismo tendría 37 veces su patrimonio (1300$).

Y todo eso... lejos de ladrones (bancos, gobiernos y mamporreros varios).

Curioso, verdad???


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Eso es objetividad... y quien la protegio en 1980 en 2005 tenia una mierda... (perdido el 90% del valor)
Posiblemente lo mismo que quien compra ahora dentro de 40 años.

Y a esos beneficios para que sean reales ( si no los comparas con nada) debes descomtarle la inflacion

De todas formas ya vi las cuentas que sabes hacer.... y el bofetón que te llevaste...
Al menos otros van mas allá de repetir tonterias


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Quién protegiese su patrimonio a principios de los 70 con la onza a 35$, en 2011 había multiplicado su patrimonio por más de 50 (1900$).
> 
> Hoy mismo tendría 37 veces su patrimonio (1300$).
> 
> ...





Marina dijo:


> Eso es objetividad... y quien la protegio en 1980 en 2005 tenia una mierda...
> Posiblemente lo mismo que quien compra ahora dentro de 40 años
> 
> De todas formas ya vi las cuentas que sabes hacer.... y el bofetón que te llevaste...
> Al menos otros van mas allá de repetir tonterias









*En abril de 1980 el oro estuvo a 485$.*
Hoy está a 1300$ y en 2011 a 1900$.

ZAS, en toda la bocaza...

(venga, sigue haciendo el ridículo)


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Y descontafa la inflacion.... una mierda... ahh que dos operaciones consecutivas no sabes hacerlas 

Y en 2005? 
¿cuanto valor real había perdido el 90%?

Y( tu capacidad intelectual ya la demostraste... no insistas)


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Análisis a 40 años

Onza de oro en 1974: 130$.
Onza de oro en 2014: 1300$

*Patrimonio multiplicado por 10.
*
Análisis a 30 años

Onza de oro en 1984: 320$
Onza de oro en 2014: 1300$

*Patrimonio multiplicado por 4.*

Análisis a 20 años

Onza de oro en 1994: 380$
Onza de oro en 2014: 1300$

*Patrimonio multiplicado por 3,5.*

Análisis a 10 años

Onza de oro en 2004: 400$
Onza de oro en 2014: 1300$

*Patrimonio multiplicado por 3.*

Y SIN impuestos, comisiones, IBI, más impuestos, más comisiones...

Venga chavalín, arrea que ya te llevas lo tuyo.


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Pero eso lo tendrás que comparar con otras inversiones de similar riesgo o al menos descontar la inflación para ver si hiciste una buena operacion o el "primo"

Decir que en 1980 tenias 10.000 dolares y en 2014 ese mismo oro vale 40.000 es una ruina absoluta...
comparado con lo que han subido los salarios, la inflacion misma... 
es como haberlo perdido todo...

Posiblemente con 10.000 dolares en 1980 te pudieras comprar una casita y en 2014 con 40.000 ni una perrera.. (una pena que no puedas hacer dos operaciones simultaneas o relacionar dos datos..


*Y claro que con el oro pagas impuestos y comisiones, además supongo que altisimas si es oro fisico.*


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Más datos.

Análisis a 45 años:

Onza en 1969: 35$
Onza en 2014: 1300$

Patrimonio multiplicado por 37!!!

Análisis a 35 años:

Onza en 1979: 220$
Onza en 2014: 1300$

Patrimonio multiplicado por 6

Análisis a 25 años:

Onza en 1989: 360$
Onza en 2014: 1300$

Patrimonio multiplicado por 3,5

Análisis a 15 años:

Onza en 1999: 250$
Onza en 2014: 1300$

Patrimonio multiplicado por 5!!! 

Sí, los poseedores de oro pagamos el IBA... Impuesto sobre Bienes Áureos!!!
:XX:

Gracias a este troll me estoy dando cuenta que el oro no sólo protege, incluso te hace incrementar patrimonio!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Abr 2014)

Creo, sinceramente, que Marina ha conseguido su objetivo de cargarse un hilo trolleando durante varias páginas y dejando clarísimo que su objetivo no es debatir constructivamente sino hacer demagogia, esquivar los argumentos e intentar ofender, yo votaría por no seguir alimentándole, era un hilo que valía la pena.


----------



## manuelv5 (6 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> yo votaría por no seguir alimentándole, era un hilo que valía la pena.
> 
> Pues si, ya aburre un poco tanta pelea absurda, cuando nadie va a hacer cambiar de opinión a nadie. Creo que casi todos ya tenemos una opinión formada y cada cual que actúe en consecuencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

:o


EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo, sinceramente, que Marina ha conseguido su objetivo de cargarse un hilo trolleando durante varias páginas y dejando clarísimo que su objetivo no es debatir constructivamente sino hacer demagogia, esquivar los argumentos e intentar ofender, yo votaría por no seguir alimentándole, era un hilo que valía la pena.



Efectivamente, EstudianteTesorero, todos sabemos lo que es una "mosca cojonera" y en este caso lo mejor va a ser "ignorarla". Este hilo tiene una finalidad muy clara y está claro que su objetivo, mediante el trolleo continuo, es cargárselo. Por tanto, lo más inteligente va a ser ir colocando información y debatir sobre lo que estimemos oportuno.

Hay algo que tengo muy claro y es que este hilo tiene un gran número de visitas y, desde luego, no voy a aceptar que se vaya al traste por una simple "mosca cojonera". Así que, en lo que a mí respecta -aunque ya ha quedado claro en los últimos tiempos- voy a "pasar de ella" y como decía el anterior conforero la gente, a estas alturas, ya tiene una opinión formada y, en lo personal, si en un hilo se informa o se debate sobre algo que no me interesa, pues no me paso por allí... 

Sin embargo, no hay que obviar los posibles intereses "ocultos" que pueda haber detrás de esa actitud (¿CM?).

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 18:57 ----------

Un curioso artículo y que coloco para reconducir el hilo hacia cosas que tengan más interés...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/124429-finales-alternativos-segunda-guerra-mundial

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 19:01 ----------

Y esto también es muy interesante y creo que atom ant comentó algo al respecto en días pasados...

- Rebelion. 50 verdades del Presidente Vladimir Putin sobre Crimea

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 19:08 ----------

Por cierto, en este foro se supone que hay moderadores, así como un administrador, y yo me pregunto cuál es su función, porque lo que tengo claro en poco más de un año que llevo por este foro es que no la ejercen, al menos con la seriedad que he observado en otros foros. Quizás, es que les "interesa" que pululen gran cantidad de "deslenguados"...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (6 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Confirmado!
> Confundes GANAR dinero con PROTEGER dinero. ::
> Ahora entiendo (parte) de tus pajas mentales. :no:
> 
> No tienes argumentos, te vas por los cerros de Úbeda continuamente! :bla:



Depende, hay gente que busca ganar dinero invirtiendo en metales preciosos. En este hilo a veces hay comentarios de gente que se alegra de que haya subidas en el precio. Una persona que busque proteger la inversión preferiría un precio estable.


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Disculpe si no he indicado bien su nick, tampoco vea nada "raro" en ello, es un simple falta de atención.
> 
> Mire, cuando alguien argumenta algo en contra de mis criterios, pues lo acepto siempre y cuando esté bien formulado y con unos mínimos de educación, y ese es su caso y el de Maximum Trolling, pero claro tampoco me van a convencer, así que los leo y, la verdad, me reafirmo en mis convicciones. Sin embargo, valoro sus aportaciones, porque como decía karlilatúnya, son "otro punto de vista"... y es bueno conocerlas, así la gente que nos pueda leer tiene más "elementos" para decidir si quiere "meterse" o no en los MPs.
> 
> ...



Si tienes razón, pero yo me refiero a otra cosa: a no confiar ciégamente en cualquier artículo que pase por delante de nuestros ojos. Hay muchos que tienen intereses detrás, bien a favor de que se invierta en un determinado elemento o bien que se invierta menos. No sabéis si detrás del artículo hay un periodista sincero o si hay un pez gordo con intención de engañar a incautos.

Si invertís en algo, que sea porque creáis que puede mantener su valor en el futuro, no porque os vendan la moto diciendo que es escasísimo y imprescindible para cualquier proceso industrial. Muchas veces esos usos industriales son sustituibles por otro metal o bien se usan en cantidades mínimas. Intentad contrastar datos, buscar otras fuentes...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Hola, Agente Pwneante: Aquí, en lo posible, intentamos seleccionar las noticias, evidentemente de forma subjetiva, pero si se fija bien aquí no se han colocado noticias sensacionalistas tipo "... a $10.000". Está claro que muchas de nuestras fuentes son "metaleras", pero tiene que entender que este hilo se creo con esa vocación y, por tanto, es lógico que sea así. No menos cierto -y ahí le doy la razón- es que se debe intentar aportar la información menos sensacionalista e "interesada" posible, pero no es menos cierto también que la gente tendría que tener la capacidad suficiente para discernir qué es lo más conveniente para cada caso particular y si se inclina hacia los MPs, el porqué lo hace y qué busca en ellos.

Hombre, en lo personal, y si nos referimos a la Plata sigo pensando que es un metal que tenderá a escasear con el tiempo, aunque el cuándo lo desconozco. Es más, pienso que la Plata podría tender a un Peak, pero esa es una apreciación personal. En cuanto a su utilización industrial está más que demostrada consultando distintas fuentes que no tengan nada que ver con las "metaleras" y si en el 2011 se extrajeron 23.800 toneladas métricas eso quiere decir "algo"... ¿No?

De todas formas, Agente Pwneante, pienso que no hay peligro de "desbandada" hacia los MPs, pues somos pocos los que creemos en ello. Ya no lo digo por el foro, sino por mí experiencia personal entre familiares y amigos, aunque en los últimos tiempos observo que me consultan más sobre este tema y es que, guste o no, hay una gran desconfianza hacia los Gobiernos y los Bancos. Y es que, en definitiva, éstos son los principales culpables de la actual Crisis.

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

Pues yo creo que no hay nada mas enriquecedor que el debate y para ello hacen falta opiniones enfrentadas, esto es lo que hace grande este hilo, luego cada cual y con los datos expuestos puede hacrr una cosa, su contraria o no hacer nada pero si en este hilo todos pensaran lo mismo se veria reducido a un medio de hacerse pajillas los unos a los otros y a mi no me serviria de nada.

raro que es uno pero yo agradezco la intervencion de los pro y de los contra metales.

Seguid asi.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no hay nada mas enriquecedor que el debate y para ello hacen falta opiniones enfrentadas, esto es lo que hace grande este hilo, luego cada cual y con los datos expuestos puede hacrr una cosa, su contraria o no hacer nada pero si en este hilo todos pensaran lo mismo se veria reducido a un medio de hacerse pajillas los unos a los otros y a mi no me serviria de nada.
> 
> raro que es uno pero yo agradezco la intervencion de los pro y de los contra metales.
> 
> Seguid asi.



Si no sabes diferenciar entre el debate y el trolleo, poco tengo que añadir... 

Unicamente que distorsionar la finalidad original de quien abrio el hilo no me parece correcto, pero si tan enriquecedor te parecen las últimas 3 paginas, porque no abres tu un hilo de debate irrespetuoso y lo fomentas allá?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

No es esta la finalidad del hilo y como "creador" del mismo, ya en el primer post ya se dejo claro. Eso no quita para que se debatan pros y contras sobre los MPs, pero bajo unos "mínimos" que aporten y no resten. Buenos ejemplos contrarios han sido Maximum Trolling y Agente Pwneante, pero es que en un hilo "metalero" las opiniones contrarias pueden aceptarse, pero vamos los que andamos por aquí estamos más que "convencidos" y aquí se suele facilitar información sobre los MPs, pero también y, quizás, en mayor proporción sobre otros temas.

Es más, le diré que este hilo sirve de "inspiración" a otros... No es raro que se abran hilos con informaciones que se han dado primero aquí o bien se colocan enlaces de aquí en otros hilos -incluso "metaleros"-, pero nada que decir. Señal de que nos leen y es que este hilo, como lo fue su antecesor, es uno de los "referentes" en el foro y eso tanto si gusta como si no...

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

Lo que veo que se ha tocado poco por aqui es el para que se quiere el dinero o las plusvalias de ese dinero.
Si partimos de la base de que hablamos de un dinero excedente, es decir de un dinero que no nos hace falta y que seguramente jamas nos hara falta su destino logico puede ser el de darnos seguridad y hacernos dormir bien o el de convertirlo en algun capricho. Llegados a ese punto y segun mi forma de verlo los mp pueden cubrir ambos usos ya que pueden ser ese capricho a disfrutar igual que un innecesario coche de 300cv o una casa de 400m en el caso de que te guste la numismatica o bañarte en pandas o eagles algo tan innecesario como ese coche o esa casa pero igual de placentero que esa casa o ese coche si tus gustos van por ahi.

luego tambien cubriria la otra supuesta funcionalidad del dinero, repito siempte y cuando tengas todas tus necesidades cubiertas que seria la de dar seguridad en caso de que vinieran mal dadas ya que seguramente esos metales serian mas liquidos y mas fraccionables que esa casa capricho o ese cochazo.

No se si me he explicado pero yo me entiendo, jeje, conozco gente que esta obsesionada con multiplicar un capital que no disfrutan y que jamas disfrutaran y del que solo sacan disgustos y estress.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Le daré mí opinión: la vida hay que "rentabilizarla" y tampoco el objetivo de la misma es ser el "más rico del cementerio"... En Plata: si tenemos nuestras necesidades cubiertas, más un "colchón" (el que sea...), lo mejor que se puede hacer con las "plusvalías" o el "excedente" es "invertirlo" en "una de gambas"...

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2014)

Ayer un amigo me dio a probar un buen vino,hoy otro amigo me trajo una botella de whisky, de esos que parecen resucitar el espíritu,sabeis lo que estoy me parece que aparte de MP y latunes con los "excedentes"deberiamos adquirir esas cosas que valen la pena probar de vez en cuando,que aparte de estar preparados para sobrevivir, también tenemos que estarlo para vivir.Y es que de vez en cuando hay que hacer caso a los que no piensan del todo como nosotros:solo de oro no se puede vivir ...dicen...
Mientras se debata con educación e inteligencia,la razón se puede intentar compartir...
Cuando reina la falta de lo anterior,lo mejor es morderse la lengua,ya que si cantamos,alimentamos(quizás sin querer)esa infértil mente, atareada en sobresalir, en lo único aprendido a tal menester:el insulto gratuito.


----------



## clapham (6 Abr 2014)

Mi primo ( ficticio ) vive en Cuba y tiene una finca donde cultiva maiz y cria 
cerdos . Gana mucho dinero , es un chaval muy listo , anticastrista 
pero listo ...bueno , no tan listo . 
Durante el Periodo Especial mi primo ( ficticio ) ganaba mucho dinero asi que recibio varias visitas de la policia , pero nunca le pillaron 
yo le dije varias veces , clapham , compra oro , pero no me hizo caso 
tenia cientos de miles de pesos en billetes de a 20 . 
Me decia , clapham , el oro no es dinero , el peso cubano si 







En 1997 el gobierno cambio el diseno de los billetes y su patrimonio 
paso de 125 mil pesos a CERO . 

Tras superar una depresion y tres intentos de suicidio por envenenamiento con keroseno volvio al negocio .. clapham , compra oro 
NO , NO . No volvera a pasar otra vez mas .... bueno , en 2002 aparecio 
un nuevo billete con " marca de seguridad " y sus 34 mil pesos 
se convirtieron en CERO . 







Me llamo llorando , clapham , he vuelto a perderlo todo ....en fin , que me fui a Cuba a consolarlo . Te lo dije ....compra oro , compra oro 

Pero si el oro no es dinero clapham , voy a ahorrar en euros y nada 
de billetes de 20 , ahorrare en billetes de 10 

Lo llame hace unos dias para advertirle que en Septiembre de 2014 sus " ahorros " valdran cero , esta como loco buscando esto :


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Pido disculpas por haber ensuciado el hilo estos días.
Pero es que estoy muy sensible últimamente y me jode que se desprecie así una activo tan importante en la historia económica de la Humanidad. 

Desde aquí tiendo mi mano a Marina y al resto de foreros anti-metal. o

A los metaleros, un abrazo y... una de gambas! 

(Y como estamos haciendo un inciso sobre vicios confesables... un buen vinito español de su región preferida, y a vivir, que son dos días! )


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya: Eso ya lo "aprendí" hace mucho tiempo. Te voy a poner un ejemplo: de tanto en tanto, me tomo una copa de Blue Label, evidentemente en casa... pero es que hubiera sido una auténtica desgracia haberme ido al otro "barrio" sin haberlo probado y como este ejemplo hay muchísimos más. Yo soy de los que creen que "solo se vive una vez" y, en la medida de las posibilidades, hay que intentar aprovechar la vida lo mejor posible. Y un buen "metalero" debiera distinguirse por ser "diferente", pero no en el enriquecimiento o en ser una especie de "Tío Gilito", sino en tener "clase" que es muy diferente al tan manido "glamour"...

Y SI, karlilatúnya, tenemos que tener los deberes hechos y "potenciarlos" si cabe, pero también hay que "vivir la vida" y si tenemos que ayudar a algún allegado que lo está pasando mal y se lo merece, pues también...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Hola, maragold: No creo que tengas que disculparte de nada, ya que la "obcecación" que has tenido ha venido provocada y a mí, lo mismo que a otros foreros, nos ha pasado lo mismo, pero creo que debemos reflexionar y dejar de "alimentar" al troll... Quien venga a debatir de buenos modos, bien recibido, pero para realizar un "diálogo de besugos" mejor lo dejamos y es que sino acabaremos cargándonos el hilo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 21:54 ----------

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/124481-burbuja-economica-eeuu-estalla


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2014)

Fernandojcg,este todavía no lo había probado,pero después de hoy alguna caja acompañará mis latunes jaja ¡que delicia!incluso me bajó la tensión que siempre tengo un poco alta...medicina si se toma moderadamente.
Un saludo

Macallan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si no sabes diferenciar entre el debate y el trolleo, poco tengo que añadir...
> 
> Unicamente que distorsionar la finalidad original de quien abrio el hilo no me parece correcto, pero si tan enriquecedor te parecen las últimas 3 paginas, porque no abres tu un hilo de debate irrespetuoso y lo fomentas allá?



Paz y amor.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Fernandojcg,este todavía no lo había probado,pero después de hoy alguna caja acompañará mis latunes jaja ¡que delicia!incluso me bajó la tensión que siempre tengo un poco alta...medicina si se toma moderadamente.
> Un saludo
> 
> Macallan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Este que me citas también lo tengo en mí "bareto" particular, pero si me permites el consejo: un día compra una botella de JW Blue Label... Vale, es carísimo, pero nada que ver... Ya lo verás.

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

No comparto vuestro gusto por los alcoholes, con 17 años y por culpa de una apuesta me bebi una botella entera de jb a palo seco a la cual sobrevivi, jeje, desde entonces no puedo ni oler el alcohol.
Con los atracones de chuleton de buey no me ha pasado lo mismo y sigo siendo adepto a ellos.

A las gambas tampoco les hago ascos.

Un saludo a todos menos a uno.


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Abr 2014)

Cada cual apuesta por los MP´s por diversos motivos que ya se han enumerado: conservación de patrimonio, diversificar, seguro, coleccionismo, inversión, etc…. Y otros justamente por esos motivos apuestan por lo contrario, no tener MP´s, todo es respetable y cabe el debate, pero creo que en este hilo sufrimos de un trolleo puro y duro. A ver si se puede reconducir el hilo ya que es muy frustrante leer varios hilos de puro trolleo, que no solo desvirtúa la finalidad del tema sino que no conduce a nada más que ha ensuciar el hilo. 

Puestos a confesar vicios uno de los míos es el brandy, preferiblemente de jerez, y un buen habano. No todo es preocuparse del vil metal y del más vil papel.


----------



## _Mirar_ (6 Abr 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Hola _Mirar_ . Tu eres "Oro y plata forever", verdad ?



Lo siento.
No tengo el placer de conocer a ese forero.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Paz y amor.





sierramadre dijo:


> Un saludo a todos menos a uno.



Sea yo, Marina, o cualquier otro, seria muestra de honestidad y decencia nombrarlo explicitamente, no hacerlo es bastante mezquino, se le llama "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano".


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Sea yo, Marina, o cualquier otro, seria muestra de honestidad y decencia nombrarlo explicitamente, no hacerlo es bastante mezquino, se le llama "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano".



Paz y amor.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

- Periodista: "Los BRICS estÃ¡n en camino de desafiar el dominio occidental en el mundo" â€“ RT


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Abr 2014)

1º.- Enhorabuena Maragold, que disfrutes al nuevo miembro de tu familia, con alegría recibimos a un nuevo "metalerito" al club, de menos ya tendrá su medallita de bautizo no?? jeje (y por supuesto, de oro, no de fiat ni de deuda pública ni de preferentes).

2º.- Quería meter esta foto en el hilo de "he comprado una moneda", pero me da un poco de corte al ver las joyas que postéais en él, así que me para no sentirme menos, os la pongo aquí:







Una de ellas tiene 221 añitos y la otra ronda los 211 años, son unas "jovenzuelas", imaginaros lo que habrán vivido y las manos por las que habrán pasado, si hablaran, contarían historias estupendas, a lo largo de su "vida" han existido infinidad de nombres de "dinero", los cuales en su mayoría ya no están, incluso los 8 Reales que marcan su precio, pero su valor sigue ahí y seguirá siempre independientemente del nombre del dinero que exista en ese momento, porque son de plata.

Me atreví a comprarlas así de "sucias", pero utilicé el método mágico de Fernando (tiene copyright y la patente está en trámite, jeje) y han quedado estupendas, sé que probablemente les he quitado valor, pero como estas las quiero para mí, me importa una mierda, así que las estoy disfrutando.

Es verdad lo que dicen que cuando vas comprando bullion, poco a poco te vas interesando en la numismática, yo soy un completo ignorante, pero la verdad es que cada vez le estoy cogiendo interés a ciertas monedas.

Los soberanos antiguos me están encantando, poco a poco voy cargando durillos de plata (que son impresionantes) y quizás vaya a por las de 25 pesetas. En fin, espero curarme pronto de esta enfermedad porque cada vez estoy más grave.

3º.- Respecto a lo de la discusión estéril que veo, que ya lleva varias páginas, sólo he de añadir lo siguiente:

El precio de la onza de oro era estable porque el dólar estaba ligado a éste, así que desde 1833 hasta 1930 era de 20-21USD, en 1931 hubo algo "raro" y la onza bajó a 17USD (manos fuertes entrando porque ya sabían lo que iba a suceder?), entonces en 1932 la onza volvió a los 20USD; en 1933 subió a 26USD, supongo que fue para poder confiscar el oro, después la confiscación quedó en 35USD, se quedó fluctuando entre los 31 y 35USD hasta 1967, entonces comenzó a subir más bruscamente y en 1969 subió a 41USD, en cambio, en 1970 volvió a los 35USD (manos fuertes entrando porque ya sabían lo que iba a suceder?).

Desde 1971 comenzó a subir a 41USD y no paró de subir hasta 1975 donde llegó a los 161USD, se dio un "respiro" para sacudirse las pulgas y bajó hasta los 124USD en 1976(manos fuertes entrando porque ya sabían lo que iba a suceder?), pero de ahí en adelante pasó de los 124USD a 612USD en 1980, en donde las "burbuja explotó" y bajó a los 317USD en 1985, de ahí estuvo fluctuando entre los 317 y los 450USD hasta 1997, pero en 1999 bajó a 270 y así lo hizo hasta 2001 (manos fuertes entrando porque ya sabían lo que iba a suceder?)

A partir de 2002, no paró de subir hasta llegar a los 1.669USD en 2012 y ahora estamos en 1.292USD (manos fuertes entrando porque ya sabían lo que iba a suceder?).

Hay una cosa que es cierta, 
Cuando subió de los 20 a los 35USD, ya jamás volvió a los 20USD (+75%)
Cuando subió de los 35 a los 162USD, ya jamás volvió a los 35USD (+360%)
Cuando subió de los 124 a los 612USD, ya jamás volvió a los 124USD (+393%)
Cuando subió de los 317 a los 1.669USD, ya jamás volvió a los 317USD (+426%)
Cuando subió de los 1.292 a los ??.???USD, ya jamás volvió a los 1.292USD (+?.???%)

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

Preciosas monedas, a eso me referia con el valor de los mp en especial en formato moneda, que mas alla de cuanto valgan o puedan llegar a valer lo que nos puede resultar valioso a algunos es su valor por si mismas por el placer que nos da poseerlas.


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Pero es que estoy muy sensible últimamente y me jode que se desprecie así una activo tan importante en la historia económica de la Humanidad.
> 
> Desde aquí tiendo mi mano a Marina y al resto de foreros anti-metal. o



recojo tu mano... y te lanzo un 






Creo que el problema esta en enzarzarse en dicusiones por discutir...

El contraste... los puntos de vista diferentes... las opiniones variadas solo pueden aportar y enriquecernos...
Mi idea siempre fue esa... (otra cosa es que ante ataques responda en el mismo tono) MUY MAL POR MI PARTE... RECONOZCOLO


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2014)

Evidentemente, sierramadre, lo que nos transmite Refinanciado es la "transición" hacia la Numismatica o hacia la posesión de algo que tú quieres tener o que le asignas un valor "x" y que tiene que ver con otras consideraciones independientes a las exclusivamente "monetarias".

Para los que tenemos "alma" numismatica hay una notable diferencia entre una moneda de Plata Bullion y otra también de Plata que tiene "Historia" añadida. Yo la "transición" hacia el Bullion no me costó nada llevarla a cabo, pues venía con muchos años de experiencia en la Numismatica y poseyendo una excelente colección, aunque de la que más "orgulloso" estoy es de la greco-romana y ahí sobresalen mis Denarios. 

Tener en la mano una moneda de Plata con Historia es algo realmente muy fascinante, pero claro tiene que gustarte el tema y tener una especial "sensibilidad"...

Refinanciado y sierramadre, disfrutad de vuestras monedas... Y si un día "toca" venderlas, pues ahí estarán como "reserva de valor".

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## sierramadre (6 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Evidentemente, sierramadre, lo que nos transmite Refinanciado es la "transición" hacia la Numismatica o hacia la posesión de algo que tú quieres tener o que le asignas un valor "x" y que tiene que ver con otras consideraciones independientes a las exclusivamente "monetarias".
> 
> Para los que tenemos "alma" numismatica hay una notable diferencia entre una moneda de Plata Bullion y otra también de Plata que tiene "Historia" añadida. Yo la "transición" hacia el Bullion no me costó nada llevarla a cabo, pues venía con muchos años de experiencia en la Numismatica y poseyendo una excelente colección, aunque de la que más "orgulloso" estoy es de la greco-romana y ahí sobresalen mis Denarios.
> 
> ...



Sin menospreciar a otros insignes foreros decirte que eres el mejor y que junto con marina me encanta leerlos ya que aunque parezcais contrarios en los planteamientos ambos dos compartis lo que para mi es lo mas importante, inteligencia y educacion.
Gracias.


----------



## Marina (6 Abr 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Hola Sr.Marina, aquí mi contestación:
> 
> He escogido el periodo 1970-2014 simple y llanamente porque es el año en el que estamos. Podría haber escogido el periodo 1966-2011 (45 años) en el que la plata casi se cambia a 50$/oz, me habrían salido mucho más positivas las cuentas pero yo no escojo periodos concretos, juego el partido llueva o haga sol.



Dices eso pero el oro mantuvo el mismo valor "nominal" desde 1900 a 1975 y desde 1980 a 2005 (aprox. )(lo que significa que perdió todo su valor "real" en esos periodos)... supongo que con la plata ocurrio lo mismo... entonces escoger un periodo final con las curvas que se ven en las graficas dice mucho.. (pero aun asi lo acepto con todas las reservas del caso)



Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Con un salario mínimo en 1970 se podían obtener 36 Pakillos.
> Con un salario mínimo en 2014 se pueden obtener 80 Pakillos.
> Usted dice que los salarios han subido más que la plata, y tiene razón.
> Pero el poder adquisitivo actual de un salario comparado con el de uno de hace 40 años es mucho menor. Antes se podía mantener una familia, hoy es imposible.



- No estamos evaluando el poder adquisitivo de los salarios. (sino utilizandolos de "regla" para valorar otras inversiones)
- Estas reconociendo que si los salarios han perdido poder adquisivo, y la plata ha subido menos que los salarios la plata ha perdido mucho mas poder adquisitivo... mala inversion y seguro es ese...




> > Pero pongamos que el español haya sido el 7.5% anual, reinvirtiendo los intereses en estos 44 años...
> > tendríamos que 100 pesetas serian 2.241 pts
> > una rentabilidad del 2240% los salarios han subido mas que la renta fija: 3071% pero la plata ha subido menos de la mitad 1000% a un precio historicamente altisimo y comprada en el periodo mas bajo.[/SIZE]





Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Aquí le doy la razón pero solo en parte. Se olvida que cada año se debe hacer la declaración de la renta y pagar un 20% de los rendimientos de capital. Por lo que la rentabilidad se quedaría en un 6% aprox.



No es del todo cierto, ahora se paga un 20%, hace unos años entraba en la base general del irpf y antes la deuda publica no pagaba impuestos.
De todas formas pagas porque tienes beneficios, cuando vendas la plata tambien pagaras impuestos. lo que pasa es que los pagarás todos juntos.
Pero es que la diferencia de beneficios es importantisima...



Crisis Warrior dijo:


> 1.- Espero que nunca entre en un piso después de haber estado un año sin cobrar y se encuentre el piso como un queso de gruyere y el suelo comido por las meadas sin limpiar de un perro. Esto es la realidad.
> 2.- Ha empezado el tema diciendo que no esta bien eso de elegir periodos de tiempo favorables y me pone como ejemplo la venta de un piso en el año 2005, en plena burbuja inmobiliaria....:no:



1- ha vivido media vida de alquiler y la mayoria de mi entorno ... y esos casos no los conozco.. que los habrá... si... pero creo que son la excepcion... sinceramente tan marginal que no creo que merezca la pena considerarlo, (si quien alquila no abusa y es selectivo con los inquilinos) conozco gente que cobra casi el doble por el mismo piso, a cambio no pide ni nomina... y aun asi apenas tienen problemas...
2- no escogí el periodo, es cuando mi familia compro esos inmuebles y cuando las vendió... aun las pudo vender mas caras despues...
Pero aunque las hubiera vendido ahora por la mitad tendrian unos beneficos del 12.000% y del 25.000% frente al 1.000% de la plata...


Pde todas formas un apunte con la elección de periodos: 
si la rentabilidad es inestable como el oro y la plata con grandes subidas, bajadas, periodos larguisimos en los que vale lo mismo (perdida real de poder adquisitivo.) el periodo elegido defoma mucho mas los datos que si por ejemplo escoges inversiones con rentabilidades acumulativas mas estables...


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2014)

Es que una buena inversión en inmuebles también es imprescindible en un buen patrimonio.
Pero ojo a los impuestos y gastos asociados (IBI, seguros, comunidad de vecinos,...)

De verdad Marina que no consideras el oro físico como activo imprescindible, y más viendo el camino que está tomando la deuda mundial?
Ni siquiera en patrimonios digamos de varios cientos de miles de Euros?

Evidentemente hablo de un porcentaje de protección... 5, 10... 15%?!


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Sin menospreciar a otros insignes foreros decirte que eres el mejor y que junto con marina me encanta leerlos ya que aunque parezcais contrarios en los planteamientos ambos dos compartis lo que para mi es lo mas importante, inteligencia y educacion.
> Gracias.



Mira, sierramadre, te agradezco los elogios, pero ya sabes aquello de que "toda comparación es odiosa" y yo siempre digo que uno sabe lo que sabe y también es "consciente" de lo que no sabe o no quiere saber...

En mi caso, suelo aplicar lo que dijo el Conde de Chesterfield: "El estilo es el ropaje del pensamiento: y un pensamiento bien vestido, como un hombre bien vestido, se presenta mejor."

La verdad, es que Marina y yo tenemos muy pocas cosas en común y tienen que ser los que nos lean los que juzguen nuestros planteamientos, pero hay que reconocerle que es tenaz, aunque en este hilo hay buenos "corredores de fondo"...

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (7 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, sierramadre, te agradezco los elogios, pero ya sabes aquello de que "toda comparación es odiosa" y yo siempre digo que uno sabe lo que sabe y también es "consciente" de lo que no sabe o no quiere saber...
> 
> En mi caso, suelo aplicar lo que dijo el Conde de Chesterfield: "El estilo es el ropaje del pensamiento: y un pensamiento bien vestido, como un hombre bien vestido, se presenta mejor."
> 
> ...



Posiblemente tengais mas en comun de lo que quizas os empeñeis en aparentar.
esto me recuerda a los concursos de debate muy populares en eeuu donde por sorteo te toca defender el pro o el contra de una cuestion, cada uno habeis elegido un bando y lo defendeis a capa y espada y esto es lo que hace interesante leeros. Como gente inteligente que mostrais ser dudo a menudo que no entendais tanto uno como otro cuestiones acertadas de la otra parte tomando lo relativo como dogma en su totalidad.
Yo me quedo con lo que mas me convence de cada uno ya que leo cosas interesantes de ambos, de momento no veo ni trolls ni elfos.
Con mi mente abierta y un poco de suerte considero que me ha ido bien en lo financiero, seguire asi, leyendo a los que creo que saben y no a los que confirmen lo que creo saber.
Gracias.


----------



## _Mirar_ (7 Abr 2014)

Yo soy mas de escuchar/leer.
Se aprende, se pregunta y me vuelvo un poco mas culto. 
De todo@/todo@s se aprende. Incluso un poco de psicología humana.


----------



## Aro (7 Abr 2014)

Compañeros, ¿conocéis algún podcast interesante del oro, economía, geopolítica, etc que sea en inglés?
Cosas de calidad para escuchar a gusto 

Pasaos por aquí si queréis hacer una puesta en común.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=522459

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

Dejo este interesante enlace y, por cierto, fijaros en que como se refieren a la fuerte devaluación del USD y de forma muy gráfica y esa es una constante que encontramos en los diferentes medios financieros, ya sean éstos más "serios" o más "alternativos"...

- Un Putin Furioso Ordena iniciar “Proyecto Águila Doble” para la Destrucción de las economías Estadounidenses y Europea ~ Nueva Mentes


----------



## Agente Pwneante (7 Abr 2014)

*Aluminio y Cobre*



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Agente Pwneante: Aquí, en lo posible, intentamos seleccionar las noticias, evidentemente de forma subjetiva, pero si se fija bien aquí no se han colocado noticias sensacionalistas tipo "... a $10.000". Está claro que muchas de nuestras fuentes son "metaleras", pero tiene que entender que este hilo se creo con esa vocación y, por tanto, es lógico que sea así. No menos cierto -y ahí le doy la razón- es que se debe intentar aportar la información menos sensacionalista e "interesada" posible, pero no es menos cierto también que la gente tendría que tener la capacidad suficiente para discernir qué es lo más conveniente para cada caso particular y si se inclina hacia los MPs, el porqué lo hace y qué busca en ellos.
> 
> Hombre, en lo personal, y si nos referimos a la Plata sigo pensando que es un metal que tenderá a escasear con el tiempo, aunque el cuándo lo desconozco. Es más, pienso que la Plata podría tender a un Peak, pero esa es una apreciación personal. En cuanto a su utilización industrial está más que demostrada consultando distintas fuentes que no tengan nada que ver con las "metaleras" y si en el 2011 se extrajeron 23.800 toneladas métricas eso quiere decir "algo"... ¿No?
> 
> ...



Es difícil seguir el foro, va muy rápido, pero te responderé de forma breve:

El uso industrial depende de muchos factores, si el precio sube es posible que la balanza se incline hacia otro material más barato, reduciendo la demanda y haciendo que el precio no suba tanto como hubiera sido de esperar.

Por ejemplo, el cobre (típicamente usado como conductor eléctrico): si tienes que transmitir mucha corriente puedes usar una barra de aluminio en vez de cobre en algunos casos, como cuando no se necesita la flexibilidad de un cable. ¿Que el aluminio conduce menos la corriente? No pasa nada, se pone una barra más gorda y ya está, y aún así se ahorra dinero, además de ser menos "goloso" de cara a los robos.

Y es más: cuanto más suba el cobre más "presión" habrá para buscar soluciones técnicas que permitan reemplazarlo en los usos industriales.

Y la plata no es ajena a todo esto. Se usa en las placas solares, pero como siga bajando su precio no dudéis de que será reemplazada por otro metal más barato. Si conduce menos no es problema, se pone más silicio y listo.

Por eso, una afirmación del tipo "la plata subirá porque es imprescindible para la energía solar" debe ser cogido con pinzas, porque puede subir, pero sólo hasta el punto en que interese otro material, a partir de ahí cualquier subida tendrá que ser por otros factores, no la energía solar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Paz y amor.



Retratado, un autentico "superdotado".

Paz y amor, gracias al ignore.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

Desde luego, parece mentira que se haya aceptado la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana como si tal y SI la "venderán" como que está pensada para una mejor "protección" de las personas y cosas, etc. Pero la auténtica realidad es una limitación de nuestra libertad en todos los aspectos y está muy centrada en el control de nuestro "dinero" en sus diferentes variedades y en un claro y marcado interés RECAUDATORIO. Esperemos que el próximo año, sino antes, en las próximas elecciones generales salgan "otros" que al menos "limpien" buena parte de lo que están haciendo estos HdP...

En el enlace que os dejo, prescindir del titulo y leer todo el articulo. Para los "metaleros" ya hay algo que algunos ya "advertimos" en su momento y ya lo véis donde dice: "compraventa de joyas y metales, ya sean preciosos o no..."

- La Ley de Seguridad obligará a identificarse con el DNI para usar locutorios y cibercafés - Noticias de España

¡Ay! qué no estarán "maquinando" éstos y no sólo en los MPs... ¿Y quién debe estar detrás de estas medidas?


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Abr 2014)

Por desgracia la seguridad necesita información,si,esa misma que empequeñece nuestra libertad,pero también la de los terroristas y maleantes que ven más difícil lograr sus sangrientas metas.Es un tema espinoso para todos,pero necesario.De todas maneras el que quiera MP sin control,siempre existirá el mercado negro,¿no me digáis que no lo veíais venir?nos tendremos que amoldar a la realidad y seguir adelante como podamos,o como nos dejen.Menos mal que mas de uno ya tenemos los deberes casi terminados...
Un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (7 Abr 2014)

Muy interesante la entrevista, en la segunda parte, del keiser report

derechos-especiales-de-giro

.... ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Es difícil seguir el foro, va muy rápido, pero te responderé de forma breve:
> 
> El uso industrial depende de muchos factores, si el precio sube es posible que la balanza se incline hacia otro material más barato, reduciendo la demanda y haciendo que el precio no suba tanto como hubiera sido de esperar.
> 
> ...



Hola, Agente Pwneante: Es lógico lo que argumenta, pero no me negará la "mayor", es decir que no se suele aplicar... ¿Cuánto tiempo hace que se pueden construir coches que no necesiten de gasolina/gasoil? Es más, hace muy pocos años, una empresa japonesa ya presentó un prototipo (vi el vídeo) que con 1 litro de agua (dulce, marina, etc.) podía conducirse durante 1 hora a una velocidad media de 80 kms/h. Pero claro, no "interesa"... Otro ejemplo: parte de mi trabajo se desarrolla cara a la mar y cuando veo grandes tempestades, siempre me pegunto porqué no se ha desarrollado una tecnología que aproveche esa enorme energía "gratuita" y estoy seguro de que Vd. podría ponerme más y mejores ejemplos. 

Y respecto a la Plata le insisto en que tiene muchas aplicaciones y que se utiliza mucho en la industria militar, pero claro que de eso tenemos poca información y es que no "interesa" que se sepa más. ¿En qué me baso? Muy sencillo, estoy suscrito a muchas publicaciones de carácter militar y en las especificaciones técnicas a veces aparece el contenido de Plata que llevan determinadas armas, por ejemplo un "Tomahawk" lleva 15 kilos... Si un arma tan sofisticada y nada "barata" lo lleva es por "algo"... ¿No?

No se crea Vd. que andamos tan alejados en nuestros planteamientos, pero yo le hablo de datos sobre lo que ahora conocemos y, por supuesto, la Plata como cualquier otra cosa puede ser "reemplazable", pero siempre que "interese" y aquí las consideraciones económicas pueden ser "irrelevantes"... ¿No le parece a Vd.?

Hola, karlilatúnya: Esta vez siento disentir, pero la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana está hecha para coartar las libertades individuales y colectivas. Me gano las "habichuelas" en el terreno de la Seguridad y trato casi a diario con agentes y mandos de diferentes Cuerpos de Seguridad y ellos mismos, que ya "no se creen nada" (textual), aseguran que fuera de los aspectos que les "benefician", esta "ley" está diseñada para abaratar costes (menos plazas para agentes) y con un claro fin RECAUDATORIO, aparte de soslayar determinadas libertades y que muchos apartados van a chocar con el Tribunal Constitucional y sino, al tiempo...

En cuanto al Terrorismo y otras actividades delictivas, te diré que en España contamos con cuerpos policiales de los mejores del mundo en cuanto a estos apartados se refiere y lo que les hace falta son más MEDIOS/ EFECTIVOS, y menos leyes de "estar por casa" o para "tocar los huevos y el bolsillo" del ciudadano medio.

Por otro lado, tampoco hay que "confundirse": un individuo "x" que sepa lo que tiene que hacer, los medios y los huevos suficientes es muy difícil de "parar" y muchas veces se consigue cuando éste ya ha cumplido su "objetivo"...

Hola, Maximum Trolling: Pues, SI, en esto "coincidimos", como me imagino que en muchas otras cosas, que no todo son MPs, Bonos, Bolsa, etc. Lo que formula ya me lo he planteado en muchas ocasiones y algunos "pasos" se están dando ya en esa dirección en varios países. Supongo que acabarán llegando también aquí y aún tenemos la "suerte" de que este tipo de foros son minoritarios y poca "pupa" les hacemos. Cuando vean que podemos representar un "peligro real" ya verá cómo intentarán aplicar la "mordaza"...

Y en cuanto a "campechanos", vamos a dejarlo, porque después de décadas de soportar al "mayor" del Reino qué quiere que le diga...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Aro (7 Abr 2014)

Maximum Trolling, ¿recuerdas lo inverosímil que te parecía que los metaleros se alegrasen con las subidas y con las bajadas?

Te expliqué una forma de pensamiento que lo justificaba. Ahora te traigo otra:







Muchos metaleros en estos momentos sitúan la cotización del oro en la zona "Awareness Phase". En la que el oro empieza a dejar de estar tan vilipendiado y se ven movimientos iniciales a su favor. 
Por tanto, se toman las bajadas como oportunidades para optimizar la acumulación.
Las subidas se ven como un acercamiento a la parte "Mania Phase".

De regalo, y en relación con el tema, ahí os va este libro del que no he oído más que cosas buenas:
Kindleberger - Manias, Panics and Crashes: A History of Financial Crises 
http://www.nowandfutures.com/large/Manias,Panics,andCrashes.pdf


----------



## antonio1960 (7 Abr 2014)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Es difícil seguir el foro, va muy rápido, pero te responderé de forma breve:
> 
> El uso industrial depende de muchos factores, si el precio sube es posible que la balanza se incline hacia otro material más barato, reduciendo la demanda y haciendo que el precio no suba tanto como hubiera sido de esperar.
> 
> ...




Cierto que el uso industrial depende de muchos factores, uno de ellos el precio, al precio actual, por lo que se ve, lo extraño es que si a este precio es interesante nadie almacene ante el temor de una subida que obligue a buscar alternativas.

Tu argumento puede ser válido también al revés, igual que puede ser sustituida, puede ser sustituto, y si no pasa nada, y la tecnología sigue avanzado, hay factores que no van a cambiar, y son las propias características de cada material, conductividad, refractariedad, maleabilidad, .......lo lógico es que aparezcan nuevos usos,no?


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (7 Abr 2014)

Hola Aro, si nos ponemos a mirar gráficas yo "opino" que más bien estamos en la fase de capitulación, como dije en otro hilo a finales de 2012 con "análisis técnico" incluido:



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Pues yo sí que pienso que el oro es una burbuja, aquí tenéis mi análisis técnico que lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ves la caída empezó efectivamente a partir de los ~1.700$, me equivoqué en la parada, no fueron los 1.000$ sino los 1.200$, y ahora parece que van a intentar romper también ese soporte para tirarlo más abajo todavía.

Ahora bien, dicho esto, te voy a confesar un secreto:

*En realidad no tengo ni puta idea de a dónde se va a ir el precio del oro dentro de 1 año, ni dentro de 5, ni de 10 ni de 100, y quien diga que lo sabe, miente.*

Simplemente porque nadie es capaz de predecir el futuro.

¿Por qué discuto entonces sobre el precio del oro si en realidad no sé a dónde se va a ir? Pues por dos razones principales, la primera es que yo no le doy ningún valor al oro, ni siquiera como refugio y no entiendo vuestra forma de pensar, aunque la respeto, y la segunda y más importante, por aburrimiento, aunque ya me aburre hasta discutir sobre esto...

¿Quién acabará acertando? Pues el tiempo lo dirá, pero será una cuestión de suerte, por lo que he dicho arriba, nadie conoce el futuro, hay quien dice que las inversiones y el trading son una cuestión de probabilidades, pero yo pienso que es más bien una mezcla entre probabilidades y suerte, como el poker, que con un 23 puedes acabar ganando a un AA, aunque salga otro as en la mesa y tenga un trío de ases, si a ti te salen un 4 y un 5 ya enlazas escalera y ganas, aunque las probabilidades en el preflop del AA fueran muchísimo más elevadas que las del 23.

Pensadlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

Los "racionalistas" suelen considerar que la suerte no existe y sostienen que la buena o mala suerte pueden explicarse a partir de la aplicación de las leyes de la probabilidad.

Yo, en cierto modo, me aproximo más a lo que Voltaire dijo a propósito de esto: "Suerte es lo que sucede cuando la preparación y la oportunidad se encuentran y se fusionan."


----------



## Marina (7 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Hola Aro, si nos ponemos a mirar gráficas yo "opino" que más bien estamos en la fase de capitulación, como dije en otro hilo a finales de 2012 con "análisis técnico" incluido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente...
lo que es claro es que nadie excepto los especuladores a corto, los gitanos para sus dientes y los hindúes y zulues para sus brazaletes tiran del oro...

Ni fondos de pensiones.. ni...
El oro no genera riqueza ninguna y se puede tirar 50 años bajando, como ha pasado.. (otra cosa son las empresas mineras) 

La riqueza se genera en el soft y en el valor añadido... no en los terruños agrícolas (por mas que hace 2000 años fueran muy valorados ) , ni en metales inertes...

comparto lo que dices... NO HABIENDO NADA QUE SUSTENTE NI JUSTIFIQUE EL PRECIO ES UN CASINO... PUEDE PASAR CUALQUIER COSA.. 
UN CASINO... (pero en los casinos los jugadores casi siempre salen esquilados)

Un saludo


----------



## Aro (7 Abr 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> *En realidad no tengo ni puta idea de a dónde se va a ir el precio del oro dentro de 1 año, ni dentro de 5, ni de 10 ni de 100, y quien diga que lo sabe, miente.*
> 
> Simplemente porque nadie es capaz de predecir el futuro.



Así es. Aquí nadie tiene la seguridad de si está en una fase de "Awareness", o en caída libre en una trampa alcista.
Lo que sí se tienen son percepciones personales del mundo, del sistema económico, de los recursos, de la historia, etc. En estos hilos los metaleros disfrutamos hablando-discutiendo-aprendiendo de todos estos temas que tienen relación directa con el precio del oro.


Discutir directamente en qué fase está el precio... pues igual que a ti, por aquí cansa un poco, porque es un tema harto manido. No obstante, es un tema más, que de vez en cuando también gusta tocar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2014)

Lo "siento"... pero me parece que estoy más "documentado" que alguno que anda por aquí. SI, existen fondos de pensiones y mutuas que invierten en Oro, aunque ciertamente son escasos, pero vamos que existen...

En Estados Unidos hay varios y doy un ejemplo: "Teacher Retirement System of Texas" y en Japón también los hay, por ejemplo: "Okayama Metal & Machinery Pension Fund".

Y cerramos el "Libro de... "


----------



## ramsés (7 Abr 2014)

_¿Por qué discuto entonces sobre el precio del oro si en realidad no sé a dónde se va a ir? Pues por dos razones principales, la primera es que yo no le doy ningún valor al oro, ni siquiera como refugio y no entiendo vuestra forma de pensar, aunque la respeto, y la segunda y más importante, por aburrimiento, aunque ya me aburre hasta discutir sobre esto...
_
¿Y por qué no te vas a otro hilo más divertido?
Piénsalo tú esta vez.
Se está poniendo esto de trolls hasta la coronilla.


----------



## Marina (7 Abr 2014)

eso no es estar informado es estar desinformado...
...que haya un fondo que invierta en terruños de zamora no significa que ese producto este en las carteras de los fondos pensiones...

Siempre tengo la impresion que alguno trata de hacer pasar la excepción por la norma...


----------



## maragold (7 Abr 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Fernandojcg,este todavía no lo había probado,pero después de hoy alguna caja acompañará mis latunes jaja ¡que delicia!incluso me bajó la tensión que siempre tengo un poco alta...medicina si se toma moderadamente.
> Un saludo
> 
> Macallan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Estaba leyendo esta noticia y me he acordado de ti y de Fernando... 

Los Roca se al?an con The Macallan para crear "The Ultimate Dinner"

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 23:24 ----------

Por qué los Bancos Centrales y el FMI declaran tener tanto oro???

(Nótese que digo "declaran tener", porque lo que es tener de verdad...)

Reserva de oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## sierramadre (7 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Retratado, un autentico "superdotado".
> 
> Paz y amor, gracias al ignore.



Paz y amor


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Estaba leyendo esta noticia y me he acordado de ti y de Fernando...
> 
> Los Roca se al?an con The Macallan para crear "The Ultimate Dinner"
> 
> ...



Gracias por acordarte del facha del grupo
Ya ves como es el mundo:mis mejores amigos son progresistas.:
Se ve que sospechan que no respiro azufre, ni desayuno niños por la mañana:XXunidos por los MP y el whisky...y separados por la politicaienso
Hoy probé el JW gold label de 18 años,está bueno pero donde esté un single malt que se quiten las mezclas,exactamente el aconsejado por Fernando todavía lo tengo que probar.Lo curioso del whisky es que bebido con moderación y solo, se consigue "regularizar" la tensión sanguínea casi mejor que con esas pastillas sacadas del veneno de las serpientes.opero solo si es bueno(de cardhu para arriba:XX
Un saludo.

PD:se me olvidaba:¡VIVA EL ORO Y EL WHISKY!...y abajo los políticos...que la verdad entre el que decía que no teníamos crisis y ahora escribe un libro de economía, y el del fin de la cita, apañados vamos...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Gracias por acordarte del facha del grupo
> Ya ves como es el mundo:mis mejores amigos son progresistas.:
> Se ve que sospechan que no respiro azufre, ni desayuno niños por la mañana:XXunidos por los MP y el whisky...y separados por la politicaienso
> Hoy probé el JW gold label de 18 años,está bueno pero donde esté un single malt que se quiten las mezclas,exactamente el aconsejado por Fernando todavía lo tengo que probar.Lo curioso del whisky es que bebido con moderación y solo, se consigue "regularizar" la tensión sanguínea casi mejor que con esas pastillas sacadas del veneno de las serpientes.opero solo si es bueno(de cardhu para arriba:XX
> ...



Hola, karlilatúnya: Pues, la verdad, no te creas que eres un "solitario" dentro del "grupo", pues conozco algunos foreros que andan por aquí y son bastante "fachas" y, quizás, por mí trabajo y los ambientes en los que me muevo, también te confesaré que buena parte de mís amigos (y hablamos de amigos de VERDAD, no de "conocidos"...) son de ideologías de ese tipo. Está claro que yo no ando por ahí, ya que estoy más allá de los "extremos" de la derecha y la izquierda, es decir "peor" todavía...

Bien, a mí me gusta departir con mís amigos sobre Política, aunque prefiero la Historia y la Economía, pero cuando alguien se pone "espeso" siempre saco a relucir la siguiente frase de Groucho Marx: "La política es el arte de buscar problemas, encontrarlos, hacer un diagnóstico falso y aplicar después los remedios equivocados." Y viendo los diferentes Gobiernos que hemos tenido en este país, pues parece que muy equivocado no iba...

Prefiero hablar sobre Whisky y de todas sus variantes (también me gusta el Bourbon, etc.). karlilatúnya en lo que a mí respecta el JW Blue Label es lo mejor que he probado, aunque te advierto que es una mezcla de 40 whiskies exclusivos de esa destileria, cada uno añejado hasta 50 años... ¡Un "lujo"! Eso no quita para que mí Whisky habitual sea cualquiera de 12 años y, desde luego, no puede faltar ahí el Cardhu Single Malt. Ciertamente, parece que uno de los mejores, pero ese ya inasequible, es el Higland Park 50 años y creo que se hicieron solamente ¿275? botellas...

Bueno, karlilatúnya, sigamos "disfrutando" de nuestros MPs, whiskies y de las "conversaciones" amigables que podamos tener por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Abr 2014)

Cuando cate mi chivas de 35 años (esa es su edad de momento) os cuento. O quizas un dia termine en un guiso de esos que te chupas los dedos... Para mi no es desperdiciar un buen licor. 
Algún día os contare alguna cosilla sobre mi bodeguita. La mas guai un Rioja del 45, el resto es mas "joven".


----------



## maragold (8 Abr 2014)

Vaya dos!

PATRÓN WHISKY YA!!!

Abajo el arcaico metal dorado!


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Abr 2014)

Que va... Invierte en ...
Tienes un dos en uno.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

Bueno, vamos a dejar el Whisky para otra ocasión, y voy a dejar lo último que ha editado Guillermo Barba y ¡ojo! a las cifras que se manejan en cuanto a la posible adquisición de Oro por parte de China...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA DEVORA EL ORO MUNDIAL ¿POR QUÉ?


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

Hola, buenos días
pues si, a la que nos descuidemos supera las reservas de EE.UU. Supongo que todos estamos intentando prever cuando será ese momento.

Ayer, creo que fue, puse un enlace a una entrevista del keiser report que me pareció interesantísimo ya que me faltaba un grado de perspectiva al respecto del papel futuro que pueda tener el FMI, cuya capacidad de "imprimir" dinero por lo visto es superior a la de todos los bancos centrales juntos
Compraré el libro que anuncia, cuando lo traduzcan al castellano, porque el tipo en cuestión no dijo en qué momento del juego de guerra pentagonil, China y Rusia daban el paso... ciertamente ha despertado mi interés.

Los americanos son unos engreídos y unos zafios, los occidentales en general tenemos un gran prejuicio de nuestra superioridad filosófica e intelectual con oriente que no se corresponde con la realidad ni con la historia, Los jodidos amarillos son pragmáticos, metódicos, reflexivos y con una sutileza... letal.

Los amarillos no van a ser quienes organicen una guerra económica, y cuando lo hagan no será percibido como tal. Los bancos centrales, la FED, están super-apalancados y ya les quedarían pocos recursos ante una recaida profunda de la crisis. El debate sobre la disyuntiva de o perder toda soberanía y ser esclavos del FMI, o empezar de cero con una nueva moneda tangible, surgiría por sí solo

y bueno, en fin, divagaciones matutinas


A estas horas los metales en su tónica dubitativa de los últimos días; 
AU: $1301 , AG: $19,92 , CU: $3,045
















---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 07:37 ----------

Nota: Confucio era un funcionario, osea

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 08:18 ----------




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Hola Aro, si nos ponemos a mirar gráficas yo "opino" que más bien estamos en la fase de capitulación, como dije en otro hilo a finales de 2012 con "análisis técnico" incluido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues perdone que le diga pero mal jugado, con trading (estadística) + información (fundamentales) y una pizquita de sentido común la cosa mejora bastante

Que tras un recorte del 50% en estos momentos parezca no tener fuelle, vale, pero que no estamos en un estado de capitulación me parece evidente, de hecho, a mi modo de ver "el colorao" todavía está alcista.








Saludos


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Por qué los Bancos Centrales y el FMI declaran tener tanto oro???



por lo mismo que tienen yenes, rublos, pesos, letras, y todo tipo de reservas y productos financieros... 
Igual que tienen parte de las reservas en París, Londres, suiza pues deben facilitar y respaldar todo tipo de operaciones

Y en cuarquir caso una parte ínfima respecto la riqueza del país.. algo como la medalla de la primera comunion


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

Porque ese Oro además de dinero es poder, es soberanía

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

El Oro es como las mujeres,
que todos dicen mal de ellas
y todos las desean.

Félix Lope de Vega y Carpio


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Porque ese Oro además de dinero es poder, es soberanía
> 
> saludos



Por eso Portugal fue el ultimo en respaldar sus escudos con oro... 
jojo estaban en la mayor miseria...

En vez de usar el capital que tenían en carreteras y desarrollo lo enterraban en oro


----------



## maragold (8 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> por lo mismo que tienen yenes, rublos, pesos, letras, y todo tipo de reservas y productos financieros...
> Igual que tienen parte de las reservas en París, Londres, suiza pues deben facilitar y respaldar todo tipo de operaciones
> 
> Y en cuarquir caso una parte ínfima respecto la riqueza del país.. algo como la medalla de la primera comunion



Vamos por buen camino. Equiparas el oro físico con otros activos financieros... hasta ayer lo comparabas con piedras y gallinas! 

Analicemos las reservas soberanas. 

Reserva de oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Alemania declaraba 3748 toneladas.
Es decir 156.647 millones de $.
Es decir el 5% de su PIB.
Además declara que el oro se corresponde con el 72% de sus Reservas Internacionales (los yenes, rublos, pesos, ..., que mencionas)

USA declaraba 9000 toneladas en diciembre de 2010.
Es decir 375.000 millones de $.
Es decir el 2,5% de su PIB.
Además declara que el oro se corresponde con el 74% de sus Reservas Internacionales (los yenes, rublos, pesos, ..., que mencionas)

El FMI declaraba 3100 toneladas.
El BCE declaraba 555 toneladas. Un tercio de sus Reservas Internacionales!

Italia, Francia, ...

Tu analogía con la moneda de la primera comunión es correcta si tu patrimonio es de unos pocos miles de euros.

Si tu patrimonio es de varios cientos de miles de euros, deberías tener varias docenas de onzas.

O quizá es que los Bancos Centrales estén equivocados... quién sabe?! ienso:


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

Me hace gracia que me conteis cosas del oro como si no las supiera... 
Todo eso esta muy manido...
Lo raro es que OS resulte novedoso y lo uséis como argumento.

En cuanto a tener un 5-10% en oro me parece bien... pero en general si solo es eso ni merece la pena... mejor comprar tierras de cultivo...

Y sí. Me plantee comprar 20.000 euros en monedas de plata u oro del bde cuando estaba en 700... y el valor nominal era menor que el del metal allá por 2008. 

Al final concluí que por esa cantidad no merecía la pena calentarse...

Estas cosas me suenan a los foreros que andan moviendo el dinero entre bancos para sacar un 0.5% mas...

Calentarse tanto para cantidades tan pequeñas no merece la pena


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

"La agricultura se ve fácil cuando el arado es un lápiz y se está a mil millas del campo de
maíz." Dwight Esisenhower

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 14:13 ----------

- Las importaciones de oro de India alcanzan máximos de diez meses

¡"Bárbaros"...!


----------



## maragold (8 Abr 2014)

No es lo mismo abordar la protección de un patrimonio de 10.000€ que abordar la protección de un patrimonio de 1 millón de euros.
No es lo mismo hacerlo con 30 años que con 70.

Dos extremos.

1) 30 años y 10.000€: pues hay que sacarle la máxima rentabilidad, algunos lo hacen montando una empresa. Otros gastándoselo en juergas. Evidentemente aquí los activos de protección (oro, deuda soberana, depósitos), pues no tienen mucha cabida. 

2) 70 años y un millón de euros. Evidentemente y tal como se están poniendo las cosas, el oro físico tiene que estar aquí. 10, 15... 20%... más? ienso:

Entre medias un abanico enorme de situaciones y de perfiles, y en la mayoría de los casos el oro debería estar en cartera.


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Agente Pwneante: Es lógico lo que argumenta, pero no me negará la "mayor", es decir que no se suele aplicar... ¿Cuánto tiempo hace que se pueden construir coches que no necesiten de gasolina/gasoil? Es más, hace muy pocos años, una empresa japonesa ya presentó un prototipo (vi el vídeo) que con 1 litro de agua (dulce, marina, etc.) podía conducirse durante 1 hora a una velocidad media de 80 kms/h. Pero claro, no "interesa"...









No recomendarian en el mismo documental comprar oro a cualquier precio (como siempre sube)


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Me hace gracia que me conteis cosas del oro como si no las supiera...
> Todo eso esta muy manido...
> 
> Estamos hablando de Oro, no de Bitcoines, los argumentos son los mismos que hace 30 años, 300, 3000...
> ...



Yo no lo hago porque soy bastante gandul pero, debería, con internet poca molestia.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 19:15 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Por eso Portugal fue el ultimo en respaldar sus escudos con oro...
> jojo estaban en la mayor miseria...
> 
> En vez de usar el capital que tenían en carreteras y desarrollo lo enterraban en oro



Pues eso, Portugal en su día perdió una parte importante de su soberanía que luego, cuando tocó respaldar su moneda, resultó duro de recuperar.


----------



## antonio1960 (8 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Yo no lo hago porque soy bastante gandul pero, debería, con internet poca molestia.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...





Atom...
Yo está mujer no la veo para ti..
Mejor que la olvides...(opinión).


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... antonio1960: Ni para atom ant ni para nadie y es que no importa que las mujeres puedan fastidiar, lo que no soportamos es que nos fastidie siempre la misma. Bueno, a mí hasta me da cierta pena y es que uno de mis autores favoritos es Voltaire (os lo recomiendo) y dejo esto para la posteridad:

- "La idiotez es una enfermedad extraordinaria, no es el enfermo el que sufre por ella, sino los demás."

Cada día estoy más convencido de que estaba "acertado" y más desde que esta troll se asoma a nuestro hilo. Nada a "pasar" de ella...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

:fiufiu: .. loquito me tiene
jejeje


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

¿Eres "paranormal"?

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 19:44 ----------

- "Plan B": Gigante petrolero ruso cambia el dÃ³lar por el euro â€“ RT


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

"Tras hablar con nuestros clientes, hemos acordado la posibilidad de transferir los contratos a euros. Casi la totalidad de los clientes, el 95%, ha confirmado su disposición a comerciar en euros", dijo el director general de Gazprom Neft, Alexander Dyukov.

De momento solo son amenazas, pero joer, a este paso vamos a comprar las onzas "regalás"

Saludos


----------



## Aro (8 Abr 2014)

El video de keiser report que compartió ayer un compañero me ha gustado mucho.
En concreto, la entrevista al autor del libro "The death of the money", creo recordar que ese es el título del libro.

Gracias por la recomendación.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 20:02 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista, en la segunda parte, del keiser report
> 
> derechos-especiales-de-giro
> 
> .... ienso:



Esto es, ea!


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Agente Pwneante: Es lógico lo que argumenta, pero no me negará la "mayor", es decir que no se suele aplicar... ¿Cuánto tiempo hace que se pueden construir coches que no necesiten de gasolina/gasoil? Es más, hace muy pocos años, una empresa japonesa ya presentó un prototipo (vi el vídeo) que con 1 litro de agua (dulce, marina, etc.) podía conducirse durante 1 hora a una velocidad media de 80 kms/h. Pero claro, no "interesa"...



Y digo yo, si son capaces de hacer carburantes del simple agua... ¿no serán capaces de hacer oro con unos litros de agua o un kilo de simple ojalata?


> Pero claro, no "interesa"


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

De Cultura financiera "actualizada" 0 PATATERO, pero es que de la otra... Sigue entrenado que eres muy "floja" para mí. Por cierto, llevo casi tres mil posts editados y me gustaría ver uno solo en el que diga que "el Oro solo sube"... Si no lo puedes demostrar -que no podrás- es que solo sirves para MENTIR y TERGIVESAR, por tanto gente de ese tipo no me interesa...

- Nuevo auto que funciona con agua en Japón - YouTube Las especificaciones técnicas las "buscas"...

- El motor que funciona con agua existe desde principios de los 70..flv - YouTube

Hola, atom ant: A Obama o los que están "detrás" se les ha ido la "olla" con el tema de Crimea/Ucrania y lo van a pagar muy caro. Lo de Gazprom va a afectar mucho al USD, pero es que lo más probable es que se "imite" por otros "actores"...

Y luego si vemos esto:

- China, camino de convertirse en el mayor terrateniente en EE.UU. â€“ RT


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Pues eso, Portugal en su día perdió una parte importante de su soberanía que luego, cuando tocó respaldar su moneda, resultó duro de recuperar.





Como comprenderás prefiero darle vueltas a algo e invertir para ganar; o ganar menos y despreocuparme. para ganar un +0.5% y andar moviendo el dinero entre bancos cada tres meses no estoy para perder el tiempo... (o comprar 20.000 euros en oro que dentro de 20 años valgan 20.000 euros, incluso 30.000)

Lo que no entiendo son esas paranoias que habeis creado donde habéis adaptado la supercrisis para que lo unico que te salve es tener oro... La historia desmiente eso, en las supercrisis lo unico valido es tener alimentos.. el oro, los diamantes se cambian por nada...
No se porque en esa supercrisis vas a tener que salir corriendo y solo puedas irte con lo que lleves encima... (y de ser cierto, será facil robarte)

y sobre portugal, que soberania perdio? la de la miseria de 40 años respaldada por oro? (supongo que hablas sin conocer el caso)


----------



## atom ant (8 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Como comprenderás prefiero darle vueltas a algo e invertir para ganar; o ganar menos y despreocuparme. para ganar un +0.5% y andar moviendo el dinero entre bancos cada tres meses no estoy para perder el tiempo... (o comprar 20.000 euros en oro que dentro de 20 años valgan 20.000 euros, incluso 30.000)
> 
> Ok, Marina está muy ocupada escribiendo post en burbuja.info y además un 0.5% le parece despreciable. Comprar 20.000 euros que dentro de 20 años sigan existiendo y además hayan conservado su poder adquisitivo tampoco lo considera interesante.
> 
> ...



 Desconozco la historia pero en principio me ha sonado a argumento metalero, pero estoy seguro que con su dulce y aflautada voz lo arreglará ipso facto

Saludos


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Ok, Marina está muy ocupada escribiendo post en burbuja.info y además un 0.5% le parece despreciable. Comprar 20.000 euros que dentro de 20 años sigan existiendo y además hayan conservado su poder adquisitivo tampoco lo considera interesante.
> 
> Saludos



Escribir aquí es un pasatiempos, andar detras de un 0.5% cada 2 meses una miseria y un coñazo. 
De todas formas yo no defiendo comprar renta fija, lo planteo frente al oro que da un 0% de intereses anual.

Creo que es mejor buscar alternativas... (en ocasiones consiste en estar en liquidez esperando alguna oportunidad) en su dia cuando muchos se acojonaron con la deuda española yo cogi una parte hasta por un 7%... o cuando la bolsa estaba hundida en españa... ahora posiblemente salga de algun fondo de bestinver, (y de verdad siempre invertí, lo mio y de la familia en cosas muy conservadoras)
Hara un año con el miedo al corralito meti una parte importante en statoil (gracias al foro, porque aqui se aprende si se sabe leer) acabo de mirar, subió a 28, da un 4% anual en el nivel que entre, y subio un 16%... (de todas formas es una inversion defensiva, tienes el dinero fuera de españa y del euro en una empresa productiva que crea y reparte riqueza... ¿que mas quieres??) 


y si dentro de 20 años el oro sigue valiendo lo mismo que ahora habras perdido casi todo su poder adquisitivo.

edito: de statoil creo que voy a salir... o al menos una parte...


----------



## antonio1960 (8 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Desconozco la historia pero en principio me ha sonado a argumento metalero, pero estoy seguro que con su dulce y aflautada voz lo arreglará ipso facto
> 
> Saludos



Es que ella no está para perder el tiempo, no se mueve por 40k y sin embargo no sale del foro!!!

Atom, sólo puedes ser tu el que la retiene aquí!!! 

Al final has triunfado...


----------



## Marina (8 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De Cultura financiera "actualizada" 0 PATATERO, pero es que de la otra... Sigue entrenado que eres muy "floja" para mí. Por cierto, llevo casi tres mil posts editados y me gustaría ver uno solo en el que diga que "el Oro solo sube"... Si no lo puedes demostrar -que no podrás- es que solo sirves para MENTIR y TERGIVESAR, por tanto gente de ese tipo no me interesa...
> 
> - Nuevo auto que funciona con agua en Japón - YouTube Las especificaciones técnicas las "buscas"...
> 
> - El motor que funciona con agua existe desde principios de los 70..flv - YouTube



Es que si le das credibilidad a eso... no me extraña que te creas cualquier cosa... ¿y el oro no se puede crear de una patata? seguro que hay videos que te dan la formula....

lo que es seguro es que si el agua mueve un coche... los formula 1 correran con patatas..
RELOJ DIGITAL PATATA - Juguetronica S.L. (la prueba)


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Es que no te enteras ni quieres hacerlo, pero bueno allá tú...

Dejo un enlace más "serio" y menos ¿"dudoso"?, pero no para ti ("paso"...), sino para aquellos que deseen verlo. 

- Vídeo: Una empresa japonesa presenta un coche que funciona con agua | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 22:44 ----------

Alguien con más "sentido común"...

- La UE no tiene alternativas al gas ruso - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

Este articulo es muy bueno y, desde luego, para nada del "gusto" de los Gobiernos y Bancos...

- Fattorelli: El Sistema de la Deuda y la importancia de la herramienta de la Auditoria Ciudadana â€” Manu Robles Arangiz Fundazioa


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2014)

Una muestra más de la tremenda "moralidad" de los mercados...

- Los ahorristas van a la Bolsa y compran dólares a $9,88 - lanacion.com *

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 04:23 ----------

Por cierto, en el Hilo de la Plata, he colocado un enlace sobre la Plata/Oro y la India. A destacar los siguientes datos: En Enero, han importado 462 toneladas de Plata... Y se está pagando una fuerte prima sobre el Spot en el Oro: $1.517,95...

¡Ya!... es que son unos "bárbaros".


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2014)

Un muy interesante e inteligente articulo de Gotlhard Frick...

- Suiza debe mantener su neutralidad ante la crisis ucraniana


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Abr 2014)

Fernandojcg.
En primavera, la sangre altera. Pero tranquilo que te embalas. No trasnoches tanto que se me esta acumulando la lectura...
P.D. es una reflexión matutina con un ojo abierto y otro cerrado... 
Un placer leeros y aprender.


----------



## maragold (9 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Vamos por buen camino. Equiparas el oro físico con otros activos financieros... hasta ayer lo comparabas con piedras y gallinas!
> 
> Analicemos las reservas soberanas.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, gracias al iluminado Solbes, que vendió gran parte de las reservas de oro en 2007 (a 670$ la onza!!!), España únicamente tiene 282 toneladas.

Es decir, 11.786 millones de $. 
Solamente el 0,8% de nuestro PIB!!!

En 2001 teníamos 522 toneladas de oro. Casi el doble.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... _Mirar_ yo la sangre la tengo "alterada" todo el año y es que soy muy "primario"... pero bueno eso no es malo siempre que esté "controlado" y, por otro lado, nos "diferencia" para bien de otros países más fríos de "nuestra" Europa.

La verdad, es que mis "trasnochadas" no son buscadas y es que tengo un jefe muy particular y que busca "soluciones" a horas intempestivas, pero también me permite más flexibilidad para entrar en el foro y, además, a esas horas los trolls suelen dormir... En esos días es cuando puedo colocar la mejor información y, en el fondo, es para que lo que se creó este hilo y no para perder el tiempo en tonterías...

Hola, maragold: Bueno, Solbes, dentro de su "ineptitud", no fue tan "pésimo"... Y te dejo un enlace para que puedas comparar su actuación con la "bestialidad" efectuada por el Banco de Inglaterra. Siempre he pensado que, entre "bambalinas", algunos con mucho Poder movieron la "barca"... Aquello no tuvo sentido ni ahora ni entonces.

Por cierto, ando un poco "mosca" respecto a una información referente al poco Oro de que todavía dispone España y que parece que quieren "sacar" de aquí. La fuente no es "confiable" y, por tanto, seguiré esperando a algo más "sólido" y entonces, con más elementos de juicio, podremos comentarlo.

De todas formas, no es ningún secreto la intención de Alemania de que nos desprendamos de nuestro Oro, ya sabes que para "ayudar" a pagar una deuda que algunos -o muchos- sinvergüenzas han asumido a costa nuestra... 

- Las ventas de oro del Banco de Inglaterra y del Banco de España

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:31 ----------

Mira, maragold, he buscado otro enlace y que refiere lo que comentaba sobre Alemania y algo bastante desconocido y es cómo con el Bundesbank se intentó la "misma" operación efectuada en Gran Bretaña y España, pero claro los alemanes para la "pela" tienen las ideas muy claras, sino de qué iban a tener (¿?) tantas reservas de "reliquia bárbara". Y aquí puedes darle todo el sentido a mí referencia a la "barca"...

- Alemania gana y Espa?a pierde en el juego del oro | Econom?a | elmundo.es


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Abr 2014)

Un par de cosiltas para leer. ienso:

La demanda de oro en China aumenta por debajo de la media semanal

El precio del oro continúa en rango lateral con previsiones alcistas


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2014)

Recordando la Historia sobre las distintas conspiraciones de los Gobiernos de EE.UU. y sus Bancos...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/124651-alianzas-sonadas-bancos-gobierno-eeuu


----------



## atom ant (10 Abr 2014)

Buenos días

 "Y esta es la REALIDAD que han puesto ante nuestros ojos para ocultarnos la VERDAD..."
























, 


---- :| -----​
A estas horas los metales presiosos en resistencias AU: $1316 AG $19,96
CU $3,02


*Café* ¿los murciélagos toman café?








" no hay problema, volveré antes de que este plátano toque el suelo"... jajajaj


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2014)

- www.forbes.com.mx/sites/mexico-con-escudo-financiero-de-papel/

Lo último de Guillermo Barba y el Matrix que tienen montado con el "papel"...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2014)

China y el Oro...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/124731-estrategias-china.potencia-oro-economía


----------



## antonio1960 (10 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> China y el Oro...
> 
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/124731-estrategias-china.potencia-oro-economía



Vamos a conocer el CHIMEX dentro de poco.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2014)

Bueno, antonio1960: Para bien o para mal, China lo tiene "clarísimo" y viendo las compras de Oro de los Bancos Centrales durante el pasado año 2013, pues los Emergentes también... Yo pienso que se están preparando para dos escenarios:

- Hundimiento del USD o la eliminación de su "hegemonía"...

- Preparar e imponer un nuevo sistema monetario mundial...

De todas formas, China por sí sola no va a imponer nada, pero como los americanos son tan "inteligentes", pues Rusia ha dejado de lado su "ambigüedad" y parece que va a tender hacia un amplio acercamiento con China.

Dejo un enlace a un muy interesante articulo...

- Creditocracia y capitalismo casino - Diario ItineranteDiario Itinerante

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2014)

Se están complicando las cosas en Ucrania...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/124915-protestas-regiones-contra-gobierno-ucrania-crisis

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 23:49 ----------

"Vae Victis" o como Claudio Vargas nos recuerda la Historia...

- Vae Victis - Rankia


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Abr 2014)

Goldcorp aumenta en un 19% su oferta inicial por Osisko


----------



## maragold (11 Abr 2014)

Interesantísimo artículo de nuestro conforero Unai Gaztelumendi...

Guerras Financieras | Unai Gaztelumendi

Guerras Financieras
Publicado el 11 abril, 2014 por Unai Gaztelumendi


Mucho de lo que escribir y poco tiempo. Y ese poco tiempo mal empleado, dudando qué tema elegir, de entre los muchos interesantes que ofrece la actualidad.

Los acontecimientos en Ucrania evolucionan a peor, mucho que comentar, pero como siguen la línea que habéis leído en este blog, considero que ahora no es necesario otro análisis. Las ridículas primas de riesgo Españolas, Italianas y especialmente Griegas (después de años, ayer volvió a emitir deuda con éxito) también merecen un análisis, explicar que se debe llegar bien a las elecciones Europeas de mayo, donde los anti-Europeístas Franceses e Ingleses asustan al estatus quo. Sobre todo la elocuencia de Nigel Farage, ese ex-commodity trader al que nadie quiere enfrentarse cara a cara y cuya popularidad sube como la espuma. Si no habéis visto ninguno de sus discursos en el parlamento Europeo, buscadlos en Youtube, no tienen desperdicio. La reciente caída de las bolsas, el que se empiece a filtrar poco a poco en la opinión pública el espejismo de la recuperación, basada solo en la imprenta de los bancos centrales. Con Japón a la cabeza, con sus horribles datos macro y su bolsa (-15%) empezando a reflejar el fracaso de los experimentos Abenómicos de política monetaria: el año pasado dobló la masa monetaria, esperando estimular algo… ¿quizás prepara un quintuplicado para 2015?

De entre todos estos temas, paradójicamente elijo uno de pasada actualidad: Irán. Después de leerlo entenderéis porqué. Espero que sigáis con el interés por las dinámicas que están ocurriendo ahora mismo bajo la superficie.

En febrero de 2012, EEUU bloqueó el acceso a Irán a todo sistema de pagos en dólares, controlado éste por la FED y US Treasury. Eran las represalias por su programa nuclear, oficialmente. Oficiosamente, era un nuevo frente en el ataque para desestabilizar la nueva potencia rival China-Rusia-Irán, lo mismo que Siria y Ucrania ahora.

Irán, lo acusó. Pero no fue algo definitivo, ya que pudo seguir operando internacionalmente, convirtiendo sus productos/ventas en EUR vía SWIFT (algo de lo que ya hemos hablado). Pero en marzo de 2012, en un siguiente paso, EEUU presionó a la SWIFT basada en Bélgica (muy cerca de los headquarters de la OTAN por cierto, por lo tanto dentro de su círculo de influencia) para que prohibiera cualquier acceso de Irán al mismo. Quería un bloqueo y aislamiento total. Las consecuencias de estas acciones estaban definidas, sabemos qué se perseguía: convertir su moneda, el rial, en algo sin valor. Depreciarla. Hiperinflación. Seguía habiendo mucha gente interesada el petróleo y gas Iraní, pero no podían pagar por él. EEUU había prohibido cualquier entrada de divisas en Irán.

Irán tiene gigantes reservas de hidrocarburos pero no tiene suficiente poder de refino. Entre otros bienes como tecnología, alimentos etc… tiene que importar gasolina. Y al no entrar ni dólares ni Euros no podían pagar por ello. El golpe fue duro: el rial se depreció más de la mitad, los precios subieron un 100%. Los dólares y Euros eran un bien preciado. La gente acudía en masa a los bancos a retirar riales para pujar por USD. Las manifestaciones y la presión social era fuerte.

Reflexión a mitad del comentario: sin dispararse un solo tiro, un país sumido en el caos.

*Y aquí entra el oro. Esa reliquia barbará.*

India es un gran consumidor de petróleo Iraní. Y empezó a pagar por él en oro (no se sabe porqué pero estos Indios confían en él, hace miles de años que no cambian). A su vez Irán, con este oro que entraba, pagaba a sus socios Rusos y Chinos los bienes que importaba.

*Las exportaciones de oro desde Turquía a Irán explotaron, las Afganas también. El oro funcionaba como moneda.* Irán sufrió un golpe duro, pero no definitivo. Salió adelante. Y lo interesante es que EEUU lo entendió (no creo que nunca lo haya olvidado, más que entenderlo estuvo obligado a reconocerlo) y en julio de 2013 prohibió toda exportación de oro a Irán. Admitiendo implícitamente el oro como una moneda, como algo valioso que puede volverse en tu contra. Algo que debió confundir aún más a nuestro amigo Ben “bubbles” Bernanke y su ya famosa frase “I do not understand gold”.

Irán a su vez empezó también a comerciar en la moneda local de sus trading partners: rupias, rublos y yuanes. Saltándose el SWIFT vía la banca Rusa. A lo cual EEUU reaccionó con amenazas hacia Rusia y China por sus tratos con Irán.

Estos últimos no hicieron demasiado caso. Por esta vía mal.

A finales de 2013, el presidente Iraní Rouhani y Obama se reunieron para poner fin a las sanciones a cambio de concesiones en el programa nuclear Iraní. EEUU se sentó en la mesa de negociación, abandonando la postura macho-man yo impongo y los demás a acatar, a la que estamos acostumbrados.

Y así llegamos a la segunda y última reflexión: cuidado con las sanciones impidiendo el acceso al dólar, ya que destapas las alternativas. Lo último que EEUU y la banca anglo-americana basada en papel y derivados quiere es perder su única arma: el USD. Éste debe utilizarse y seguir siendo la moneda reserva. Debe imponerse su demanda para que el sobre-imprimirlo no desemboque en fiasco.

Todo el protagonismo debe ser para él, y sobre todo nunca para el oro. Luz verde a seguir con la propaganda fomentando el desinterés en el metal. Acompañándola con unos desplomes aquí y allí.

El leitmotif de este blog es disipar la bruma adormecedora de los canales propagandísticos oficiales. Ofrecer la otra historia. La historia del periodo 700 A.C – 1971.

*¿Por qué es tan importante y por qué invierto mi tiempo en ello?

Porque van a perder.

Y poca gente está preparada.*

¿Quién podía pensar que…? ¿Cómo íbamos a imaginar que…?

*No seas tú uno de ellos. Un hombre de papel.*


----------



## antonio1960 (11 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, antonio1960: Para bien o para mal, China lo tiene "clarísimo" y viendo las compras de Oro de los Bancos Centrales durante el pasado año 2013, pues los Emergentes también... Yo pienso que se están preparando para dos escenarios:
> 
> - Hundimiento del USD o la eliminación de su "hegemonía"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.
China creo que quiere que las cosas sigan su curso, hasta ahora el comex ha conseguido cubrir las entregas de ffísico gracias a distintas aportaciones de bancos centrales, privados, depósitos, para cubrir un déficit enorme entre demanda y producci'on.
Si llegado el momento a los bancos del COMEX, LBMA, se le escapa el asunto de las manos y se ven obligados a pagar los certificados de oro en moneda fiat. Alguien tendrá que recoger el testigo y hacerse cargo de ese mercado fabuloso, sólo podrá hacerlo alguien que tenga el físico suficiente.
No hablo de caída del dolar, ni de un gran desastre, sólo de un negocio que puede cambiar de manos.
Lo que no sé y si los Anglosajones pueden permitirse esta pérdida, de beneficioS, claro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: En mi modesta opinión, a China ya le va bien cómo va "todo"... Y lo peor que puede sucederle es que se precipiten los acontecimientos y es que los chinos recordemos que son orientales y éstos acostumbran a tomarse las cosas con "calma" y saben que al final todo tiende a "armonizarse". El problema que hay aquí con la "armonización" es que la "bestia" salga por "peteneras" y monte un "Cristo", ya me entiendes...

Por otro lado, está claro que el Comex puede "estallar" en cualquier momento y creo que ésto último es lo que acabará sucediendo y es que es tan simple como que en un momento de "pánico" se exija un entregable físico MASIVO y eso cada vez se ve más CERCANO... De momento, lo tienen bien sujeto con el Matrix que tienen montado con las Bolsas y que empiezan a mostrar signos de "debilitamiento" y, en anteriores comentarios, ya hice referencias a que por estas fechas hasta la primera semana de Mayo se esperan "turbulencias", pero no porque "leyera" entrañas de animales... sino por otros elementos que se estudian y se conocen en la Prospectiva. Y es destacable que si esto se produce en Abril será muy mala señal, ya que este mes es muy relevante en el año fiscal americano y es donde más dinero entra en los fondos de pensiones americanos.

Lo que propones no lo veo. ¿Tú crees que los anglosajones dejarán que los chinos controlen el mercado de lo que es "dinero real"? Si repasas la Historia, verás cómo a China ya le montaron las Guerras del Opio y que en el fondo fue para hacerse con la Plata que tenía ese país... Por tanto, si hablamos de Oro y con el trasfondo geopolítico actual, ¿qué piensas que va a ser más factible? Pues, más de lo "mismo" y es lo que suelen aplicar los anglosajones en situaciones similares. Tienes muchos ejemplos en la Historia reciente. Saddam Hussein y Gaddafi podrían haberte dado unas respuestas al respecto, pero ya no están por aquí...

En fin, ya veremos, pero me temo que China irá con mucho cuidado con los "tempos" y es que EE.UU. es un perro rabioso y acorralado y, en esas situaciones, ese animal suele salir "mordiendo"... No creo que ahora vaya a ser diferente.

Dejo un enlace y que es interesante, aunque se salga de lo "nuestro" (los MPs)...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/124862-tendencias-ganar-millones-dolares

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo un enlace y que es interesante, aunque se salga de lo "nuestro" (los MPs)...
> 
> Saludos.



*y el café* también, por qué no decirlo 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2014)

Pues, no sé, atom ant, quizás porque estás "dentro", pero ¡ojo! he mirado el gráfico de largo plazo y la subida del Café es ya demasiado vertical... Aunque hace años que no estoy en ningún mercado, conozco el de las Materias Primas y ahora veo más potencial en el Azúcar y el Maíz. Toma "nota"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Abr 2014)

Bueno pues cerrando la posi, que en unos días no voy a poder seguirla (+$7)

Les deseo unas buenas fiestas


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2014)

Curiosa la emisión de monedas de Oro y Plata de la Casa de la Moneda de Francia (Ceca de París) y donde se recupera la imagen del emblemático "gallo francés". También es curioso el elevado facial para lo que suele ser "normal".

Las monedas de Oro van a tener una pureza de 999 milésimas y va a haber disponible una de 5.000 Euros, pero a partir del 14 de Octubre y su accesibilidad será mediante previa reserva. Sólo se van a hacer 2.000 piezas, con un peso unitario de 100 gramos y un módulo de 45 mm.

- Serie Gallo 2014 | Eurocoinland


----------



## ramsés (12 Abr 2014)

_Fernandojcg:
Lo que propones no lo veo. ¿Tú crees que los anglosajones dejarán que los chinos controlen el mercado de lo que es "dinero real"? Si repasas la Historia, verás cómo a China ya le montaron las Guerras del Opio y que en el fondo fue para hacerse con la Plata que tenía ese país... Por tanto, si hablamos de Oro y con el trasfondo geopolítico actual, ¿qué piensas que va a ser más factible? Pues, más de lo "mismo" y es lo que suelen aplicar los anglosajones en situaciones similares. Tienes muchos ejemplos en la Historia reciente. Saddam Hussein y Gaddafi podrían haberte dado unas respuestas al respecto, pero ya no están por aquí..._

Bien dicho, Fernando.
Saddam quería vender petróleo a cambio de euros y el jefe le pegó. Y Gaddafi tres cuartos de lo mismo, éste tenía mucho gas.
Estáis pronosticando el fin del petrodólar: cuidado, que detrás del petrodólar está el mejor ejército del mundo.
Hace algunos años, había un forero llamado bobojista, que negaba la burbuja inmobiliaria.
Cuando la bajada de precios era más que evidente, desapareció... para siempre.
Como soy muy nostálgico, pongo aquí su última intervención el 5 de julio de 2012.
Pero lo dicho: el tiempo da y quita la razón a quien ve venir una catástrofe económica.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...del-bce-tipos-de-interes-bajan-al-0-75-a.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/88080-gran-owned-del-burbujismo-7.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/31105-crisis-que-crisis.html


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: En lo de Saddam Husseim puedo estar de acuerdo, pero NO con lo ocurrido con Gaddafi y que muchos vimos enseguida cuando éste anunció su intención de crear un "Dinar de Oro" y esa era su sentencia de muerte.

Mira si muchos lo teníamos claro que te dejo este enlace: Gaddafi, Libia y el Dinar de Oro. Causas de Guerra - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA 

Si te fijas el comentario está escrito el 6 de Septiembre de 2011 y la muerte de Gaddafi fue el 20 de Octubre de 2011... Por eso mismo, mantengo que atacar al USD puede tener consecuencias funestas y ese es el principal motivo por el que existe un fuerte rearme en todo el mundo y es que los americanos nos han "enseñado" bastante a lo largo del tiempo...

El USD, ramsés, tiene los días "contados", pero eso puede llevar tiempo. Ya nos pasó a nosotros con nuestros Reales de a 8 y después a los británicos con su Libra. Lo único es que ahora los tiempos parece que van más "deprisa"...

La Burbuja inmobiliaria era algo que se veía venir aquí y en muchos países, de la misma manera que ahora está nuevamente "reproducida" en muchos otros países y volverás a verla estallar en otras latitudes. Lo del USD está "cantado", pero ya te digo que los "tempos" no los controlo, pero es posible que no tarde muchos años.

Efectivamente, el Ejército de EE.UU. es el más potente del mundo, pero ganar una Guerra Mundial sin poder controlar un territorio no sirve de nada. Si son totalmente ineptos en controlar Afganistán, cómo quieres que controlen grandes territorios como Rusia y/o China... En esa hipotética guerra no habrían "triunfadores" claros, pero aún así siguen empeñados en prepararse para lo peor y no sólo las grandes potencias, porqué sino dime para qué quiere Brasil un portaaviones y un submarino atómico...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (12 Abr 2014)

_Efectivamente, el Ejército de EE.UU. es el más potente del mundo, pero ganar una Guerra Mundial sin poder controlar un territorio no sirve de nada. Si son totalmente ineptos en controlar Afganistán, cómo quieres que controlen grandes territorios como Rusia y/o China... En esa hipotética guerra no habrían "triunfadores" claros, pero aún así siguen empeñados en prepararse para lo peor y no sólo las grandes potencias, porqué sino dime para qué quiere Brasil un portaaviones y un submarino atómico...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
_

Brasil???????
¿Tienes algún enlace?


----------



## atom ant (12 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, el Ejército de EE.UU. es el más potente del mundo, pero ganar una Guerra Mundial sin poder controlar un territorio no sirve de nada.
> Saludos.



Buenos días

Como bien dices Fernando para controlar un territorio hacen falta algo más que drones... Mientras los "enemigos" sean pastores de cabras vale, pero llegado a un determinado nivel las guerras las pierden quienes más tienen que perder. EEUU tendrá el ejercito más potente del mundo pero a su vez es el más dependiente de la tecnología, incluso Corea de Norte podría enviarles a la edad de piedra...

Efectos de una bomba de un puto megatón explosionada a 500 km de altura:







Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Te coloco unos enlaces sobre lo que solicitas respecto a Brasil más otro sobre el FRACASO de EEUU/OTAN en Afganistán...

- Brasil tendrá su propio submarino atómico en 2023 - Noticias - Defensa - La Voz de Rusia

- Brasil construirÃ¡ un nuevo portaaviones â€“ RT

- Punto y seguido Â» Doce años de la OTAN en Afganistán: un fracaso histórico

Hola, atom ant: Pues, no te pienses, pero los de las "cabras", en Afganistán, les están dando fuerte a las fuerzas "ocupantes" (que es lo que son) de su país. Suelo leer articulos en revistas militares y geopolíticas y, la verdad, es que no está trascendiendo casi nada de lo que está ocurriendo realmente en ese país, pero con ver las bajas en hombres y material que están teniendo las fuerzas "aliadas" ante un adversario que suele utilizar armamento ligero y material explosivo de fabricación casera, pues como que está todo dicho... Y que refuerza totalmente mi comentario anterior.

Y, efectivamente, una bomba nuclear puede ocasionar grandes daños, ya sea en Corea del Norte, Irán, China o los... EE.UU. Además, aprovecho para decir que tanto "mal meter" contra Corea del Norte (un régimen condenable, desde luego...), pero no dicen que una bomba nuclear de ese país está muy poco más avanzada que las que lanzaron los americanos en Japón en 1945...

Que los americanos se vayan haciendo a la idea de que son muchos los países que se están "despertando" y ya están hasta los HUEVOS de las "formas" que suelen emplear los "amigos" americanos e incluso entre sus aliados hay sus más y sus menos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2014)

Interesante articulo editado en un medio mexicano...

- La Jornada: Historia, paralelismos, hipocresías (siguientes miradas)


----------



## ramsés (12 Abr 2014)

¿Es posible que la OTAN esté preparando el terreno con informaciones vitales (para Rusia)?
https://es.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/la-otan-desvela-im-genes-sat-lite-las-photo-171300610.html
https://es.noticias.yahoo.com/la-otan-desvela-im-genes-sat-lite-las-171300023.html?vp=1
La OTAN alerta que Rusia tiene 40.000 soldados cerca de Ucrania listos para el combate ? Mundo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mundo en lainformacion.com
Fue cuando los satélites soviéticos y estadounidenses cuando vieron la concentración de soldados iraquíes cerca de Kuwait, muy por encima de lo normal, cuando sospecharon la Guerra del Golfo 
Guerra del Golfo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Y pensar que Ucrania tuvo el peor desastre atómico de la historia de la humanidad (Chernobyl), y fue a raiz de elllo, que Gorbachov comprendió la importancia de no tocar la energía nuclear ni para crear electricidad, y comenzó su plan de desarme de misiles con cabeza nuclear al ver lo nociva que es la radioactividad.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Yo no me fiaría mucho de las noticias procedentes de EEUU/OTAN y si existiera tal concentración de tropas por parte de Rusia tendría toda la lógica del mundo. Y te recuerdo que nosotros montamos un operativo brutal para una mierda de islote como es el de Perejil...

Además, es que ya están las cosas lo suficientemente "calientes" para que encima se vaya azuzando a los "perros" y sólo hay que leer las declaraciones efectuadas -ya ayer, día 12- por el presidente checo, el "subnormal" de Milos Zeman, que proponía que la OTAN lanzará una acción intimidatoria contra Rusia. Y se queda tan "pancho" el HdP... En menudas manos está la política mundial y éstos gilipollas son los que tienen que sacarnos "adelante", pues vamos bien "apañados"...

ramsés, ya que haces una referencia al desastre de Chernóbil, te diré que parece que la "lección" no la "aprendieron" y te dejo un enlace al respecto:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/125030-energia-nuclear-ucrania-amenaza

Mira, sobre Gorbachov, ayer en el diario ruso "Izvestia" se informaba de que diputados de varios grupos parlamentarios, entre ellos Rusia Unida y el Partido Comunista, han envíado una solicitud al fiscal general, Yuri Chaika, para que investigue los acontecimientos previos a la desintegración de la URSS con el fin de inculpar al que fuera presidente de la extinta potencia. Y, en lo personal, creo que SI se debe investigar bien lo sucedido porque hay muchos, demasiados "claros oscuros"...

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (13 Abr 2014)

Acorde a lo que se comenta con las conspiracionea geopoliticas al estilo holibudiense. 
Como poco, pasar un rato viendo un par de capítulos...
Castle T4 15 y 16
Es domingo y las noticias nos llevan Ucrania....


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2014)

No veo series de ese tipo, que aparte de absurdas son bastante aburridas... Mejor un buen libro o una buena película en el Cine, aunque para "gustos" los "colores".

Dejo un enlace relacionado con la parte más "oscura" que en muchas ocasiones rodea la extracción del Oro.

- La maldición del oro amazónico | El País Semanal | EL PAÃS


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Abr 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Escribir aquí es un pasatiempos, andar detras de un 0.5% cada 2 meses una miseria y un coñazo.
> De todas formas yo no defiendo comprar renta fija, lo planteo frente al oro que da un 0% de intereses anual.
> 
> Creo que es mejor buscar alternativas... (en ocasiones consiste en estar en liquidez esperando alguna oportunidad) en su dia cuando muchos se acojonaron con la deuda española yo cogi una parte hasta por un 7%... o cuando la bolsa estaba hundida en españa... ahora posiblemente salga de algun fondo de bestinver, (y de verdad siempre invertí, lo mio y de la familia en cosas muy conservadoras)
> ...



Este me parece un claro ejemplo para explicar el engaño al que estamos sometidos haciéndonos creer que "esto va pa' riba, semoh ricos premoh".

Veréis, este individu@ cree que ha ganado un 16% en su inversión triunfadora, pero no dice nada de las comisiones que ha pagado en la operación, tampoco dice nada del 28% que se ha llevado hacienda con todo el morro, ni mucho menos el coste por mantener las acciones con un broker.

Amén, de que hace año y medio la corona noruega valía mas que ahora respecto al euro (me parece que casi ha fluctuado un 20%), de cómo le hicieron el cambio de divisas (con comisión incluida) mejor ni hablamos y posiblemente le llegue un buen palo de comisión por operar con moneda distinta al euro.

Yo creo que si sale "lo comido por lo servido" le habrá ido bien, pero si descontamos el coste de oportunidad y la inflación real, pues creo que habrá salido escaldad@, lo peor de todo es que esa operación ha tenido un gran riesgo y apenas si ha ganado algo,.

Y todo eso hablando de una acción que ha tenido una re valorización muy por encima de la media, ahora echad cuentas de una con menos subida o una con pérdidas. 

Cuando "ganamos" es muy fácil irse de la lengua y presumir, pero de las santanderes en las que se pilló los dedos no dice nada, ojo y de eso es lo que cuenta, a saber todas aquellas en las que perdió y calla como una p...

Este tema yo lo veo así:
Es como si te regalan un juego de naipes, para hacer castillos necesitarás una mesa bien nivelada y con una base sólida, comenzarás a hacer tu castillo, entonces tendrás que protegerlo de corrientes de aire, de algún pelmazo que te lo quiera tirar e inclusive de ti mismo, no vayas a poner un naipe mal y lo tires todo.

Existe la posibilidad de que consigas hacer un buen castillo de naipes, pero sabes bien que cualquier factor te lo puede tirar, la ventaja es que si tienes una base sólida, tus naipes caerán sobre tu mesa y podrás volver a empezar, es decir, no perderás ningún naipe para poder levantar otro castillo.

El juego de naipes son los papelitos de colores y todos sus derivados financieros, las corrientes de aires son los movimientos lógicos e ilógicos de los mercados, los pelmazos son los gobernantes y los comisionistas (que te pueden arruinar una posición ganadora), tu mismo son las decisiones que tomas respecto a cada situación, las cuales pueden ser acertadas o erróneas y la mesa niveladas con base sólida son los MPs.

De los bienes inmuebles no me fiaría, estos tienen un verdadero dueño y no somos los de a pie, deja de pagar impuestos por tus tierras o viviendas y verás quien es el verdadero dueño de ellas, lo peor es que estamos a merced del precio que impongan a dichos impuestos y lo cambiarán a conveniencia (de ellos) cada vez que quieran.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2014)

Una "muestra" más de para qué sirve la "impresora" y también para comprobar que mientras existan imbéciles que sigan comprando esa deuda impagable, pues el futuro se presenta muy poco alentador y bastante "oscuro"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/125067-eeuu-bauitizar-destructor-futuristico-fotos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

Os dejo un extraordinario articulo de Paul Craig Robert y que contiene a su vez unos muy buenos enlaces, incluido un vídeo relacionado con el 11-S, aunque éste es muy largo (1:44:54). Lamentablemente está en Inglés.

- Is the US or the World Coming to an End? -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## atom ant (14 Abr 2014)

Hace 15 minutos amaneció en Ucrania... hoy podría correr la sangre
de los mártires.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hace 15 minutos amaneció en Ucrania... hoy podría correr la sangre
> de los mártires.



Desde luego, atom ant, las noticias que nos llegan desde Ucrania no pueden ser peores y es que el Sudeste de aquel país está ya en una situación extrema. Al parecer, en Donetsk y Járkov se han proclamado repúblicas populares... Menudo "pollo" el que les han montado a los pobres ucranianos y es que al final, como siempre sucede en estos casos, los "platos rotos" con todas sus consecuencias los va a pagar la población civil y si encima caen en las "garras" de la Troika, pues más "motivos" van a tener para arrepentirse...

Pasando a otro tema, hace poco he dejado un enlace de Paul Craig Roberts (que no es un "cualquiera"...) en el que cuestionaba la viabilidad del USD y cada vez hay más consenso sobre esto en los EE.UU.
 
Dejo otro enlace sobre este tema:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/12508/colapso-dolar-wall-street-parasitaria-banqueros

Por cierto, a pesar de la situación en Ucrania, los avances en los MPs son muy moderados a esta hora y parece que ya no actúan -contra toda lógica- como el "refugio" preferido ante situaciones geopolíticas complejas. Quizás, en el futuro próximo cuando haya un crack en las bolsas, habrá "yoyas" por entrar en ellos y veremos qué físico real existirá para corresponder a la demanda y no hablo de los "pezqueñines"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

Sigue el "suma y sigue"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/125152-rusia-gazprom-yuan-dolar-tumba


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Abr 2014)

Alasdair Macleod: China tiene más oro de lo que realmente declara


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

Muy bueno, no tiene desperdicio...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ANTAL FEKETE: SE APROXIMA UNA CATÁSTROFE ECONÓMICA (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sigue el "suma y sigue"...
> 
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/125152-rusia-gazprom-yuan-dolar-tumba



un diario ruso como rt no da mucha credibilidad sobre esa noticia, esta claro que quieren hacerlo pero otra cosa es que lo consigan, porque si fuera facil ya lo hubieran hecho, y luego esta por ver de que forma afectara eso al oro


----------



## debianita (14 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno, no tiene desperdicio...
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: ANTAL FEKETE: SE APROXIMA UNA CATÁSTROFE ECONÓMICA (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)



Siempre interesante el profesor Fekete. Me ha encantado la expresion "entrenamiento de futuros siervos" para designar la actual educacion. Cada dia estoy más harto del bombardeo de neolenguaje que recibimos. Lectura muy recomendada


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

racional dijo:


> un diario ruso como rt no da mucha credibilidad sobre esa noticia, esta claro que quieren hacerlo pero otra cosa es que lo consigan, porque si fuera facil ya lo hubieran hecho, y luego esta por ver de que forma afectara eso al oro



Lamento su falta de "documentación", pero casi todas las noticias que edito procedentes de RT, las tiene Vd. ampliadas en medios americanos (ya que no le gusta uno ruso...). Simplemente, se busca colocarlas en un idioma que es más accesible para los que entran en este hilo y, es más, le diré que en los medios americanos son mucho más "mordaces". En fin, yo no entro en consideraciones de tipo ideológico cuando trato de información y esa es la GRAN VENTAJA de no tener "colores"...

Que yo sepa no he hecho ninguna mención a que esta información pueda afectar directamente al Oro y en el corto plazo no tiene porqué hacerlo, aunque si le digo la verdad esa cuestión me importa un COMINO... Yo estoy en los MPs por muchas y variadas razones, ya comentadas, por tanto el "ruido" me tiene sin cuidado...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 21:16 ----------

Otro buen articulo, pero claro habrá a quién no le gustará, aunque para lo que me importará a mí eso...

- Rebelion. Ser anticapitalista hoy: una cuestión de sentido común


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Abr 2014)

Rusia Today tiene tanta credibilidad como El Pais o el Washington Post, se debe a quien le paga. Con todo se agrede tener otra visión de las cosas no solo la yanqui.

La crisis rusa encarece el oro, el petróleo, el níquel y el trigo

Debido a una menor oferta disponible de oro nuevo, el precio del metal precioso tendería a incrementarse alrededor del segundo semestre de este año, dice el director de la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía de Perú.


----------



## ramsés (14 Abr 2014)

_


racional dijo:



un diario ruso como rt no da mucha credibilidad sobre esa noticia, esta claro que quieren hacerlo pero otra cosa es que lo consigan, porque si fuera facil ya lo hubieran hecho, y luego esta por ver de que forma afectara eso al oro

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
RT sigue poniendo leña al fuego:
http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad..._medium=aplication_chrome&utm_campaign=chrome


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Abr 2014)

Los Dilemas de la FED por Claudio Vargas.


----------



## atom ant (15 Abr 2014)

"Abril aguas mil", ¿intentarán repetir la jugada del año pasado?


----------



## Aro (15 Abr 2014)

Preso en México por transportar oro:

How Not to Transport Your Gold Internationally: Jailed in Mexico
...
DG: How many coins are we talking about?

TM: 150 one-ounce coins.
...


TM: Not yet. As far as I was concerned, it wasn’t a big deal. I'm carrying less than $10,000 face value of US currency so I thought nothing of it. So I leave the secure area, buy my new ticket, then head back upstairs at which point I have to go through security. And the security person wants to see what's in my pack.

So I said "Okay, that's fine, but let's do it in private" because I didn’t want all these people to see that I was carrying a lot of valuables. So they took me into a private room and I showed them the coins and the officer said, "Hmmm." He had to call his superior and his superior came and she looked at the coins and said, "Hmmm, I don’t know." And so she called her superior, and then he came in, and they kept ratcheting things up, but nobody knew what to do. So, eventually they decided to take me to the jail for a 48-hour hold. Of course, I asked, "A 48-hour hold, for what?" But at this point, things were already spiraling in the wrong direction.

So they took me to jail where I met the prosecutor who said, in effect, "We're going to send you to the prison and if you didn’t do anything wrong, prove it, and you'll get out."
...

DG: So what are the most important lessons you derived from this experience? For example, what would you tell someone who is thinking about transporting their gold across borders?

TM: I would recommend against it. There are organizations that have that service available. But as far as Mexico goes, the biggest problem in Mexico is the burden of proof is on the accused, which is the opposite of the US.
...
The second thing I would say is if you want to diversify your gold internationally, I would tell people to sell their gold in their home country, and then rebuy it in the country you want to store it in.
...
How Not to Transport Your Gold Internationally: Jailed in Mexico | International Man


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2014)

Interesante aportación Aro...

Y lo que nos explica el enlace que coloco es simplemente ASQUEROSO...

- Rebelion. Los acreedores del genocidio de 1994


----------



## Imperial (15 Abr 2014)

Uuufff ....Aro, vaya historia...y yo que en unas semanas salgo en Avión para España desde México y quiero llevar unas 180 onzas de plata...entiendo que es mucho menos dinero, pero ya está poniendo nervioso el asunto.

Voy a hablar con un agente aduanal a ver si me saca de dudas...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2014)

He leido hasta lo de $10.000 de valor facial.... :ouch: ... Ahora me leo el resto...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Uuufff ....Aro, vaya historia...y yo que en unas semanas salgo en Avión para España desde México y quiero llevar unas 180 onzas de plata...entiendo que es mucho menos dinero, pero ya está poniendo nervioso el asunto.
> 
> Voy a hablar con un agente aduanal a ver si me saca de dudas...



Hola, Imperial: Realmente, son muchas Onzas, pero son de Plata... Claro que México es un país del que yo a ti no te voy a explicar nada, ¿verdad?

Desconozco la legislación de ese país y, por tanto, poco puedo ayudarte, aunque no hace mucho un conocido forero me comentó en privado algo parecido a lo tuyo y con una cantidad un poco mayor que la tuya. Bien, salió en avión desde España y tanto aquí como en el país de destino no tuvo ningún inconveniente. Evidentemente, le preguntaron sobre ello, pero se ajustaba a la legalidad vigente, así que todo consistió en una una simple pérdida de tiempo...

De todas formas, siempre es mejor ir informado antes de presentarse en el aeropuerto con todo el "paquete". Aparte de llevar "aprendidas" las respuestas a las preguntas que te puedan realizar. No obstante, tampoco te preocupes en exceso porque posiblemente no haya motivos para ello.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 22:21 ----------

El oro, en soporte ¿hay que deshacer posiciones? | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2014)

¡Joder! con las "reliquias bárbaras"... Quién las pillará...¡eh, maragold!

- Panorama numism?tico, Subastas, Espectacular remate de Ãureo & CalicÃ³


----------



## maragold (15 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! con las "reliquias bárbaras"... Quién las pillará...¡eh, maragold!
> 
> - Panorama numism?tico, Subastas, Espectacular remate de Ãureo & CalicÃ³




Gran subasta!
(alguna pieza cayó, aunque evidentemente ninguna de las mencionadas en al artículo...  )

Mucha reliquia bárbara, pero no hay manera de pillar piezas de oro a buen precio en nuestra querida Hispanistán.

Por cierto, las mejores casas están en Cataluña! No os independicéis que me jodéis los proveedores!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Gran subasta!
> (alguna pieza cayó, aunque evidentemente ninguna de las mencionadas en al artículo...  )
> 
> Mucha reliquia bárbara, pero no hay manera de pillar piezas de oro a buen precio en nuestra querida Hispanistán.
> ...



¡Ay! "pirata"... Es complicado pillar monedas de Oro con cierto valor histórico en nuestro país y se necesita una buena "cartera". Yo, de momento, me "conformo" con las alfonsinas, francos, soberanos, pesos, algunas árabes, etc. Y algunos Escudos para "variar" un poco...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## maragold (16 Abr 2014)

Respecto al oro también sigo muy de cerca los precios de alfonsinas, soberanos, francos y las yanquis... y se van de precio casi siempre! :-(

De los sólidos bizantinos mejor no hablamos... :o
(Ayyyyy, esas reliquias bárbaras!!!)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2014)

El "círculo" se va cerrando...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/125400-razonable-rusia-adoptar-china-union-pay


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2014)

Es que es lógico...

- El fondo de oro Tocqueville reclama una reforma del mercado de Londres


----------



## atom ant (16 Abr 2014)

Víspera de Semana Santa 2014, último pleno del Parlamento europeo antes de las elecciones del 25 de Mayo, y se aprueba la desvinculación entre deuda bancaria-soberana. Muy apropiado el hacerlo justo cuando van a comenzar los test bancarios europeos.

el escenario Becerra avanza


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: RUSIA YA GANÓ


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2014)

Del blog de Paul Craig Roberts os dejo un articulo donde se comenta la última manipulación en el mercado del Oro y ya van...

- Dave Kranzler reports on the latest manipulation of the gold price - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2014)

Estaba viendo este vídeo y he decidido colocarlo aquí para aquellos que gustan de la Historia y para que vean ciertos "paralelismos" entre la Roma del Siglo II y nuestro mundo actual, aparte de las referencias a alguien muy desconocido, pero que fue uno de los mejores emperadores romanos: TRAJANO. No hace falta decir que recomiendo la lectura de los libros de Santiago Posteguillo y que es un autor de novela histórica, pero que siempre tiene un gran rigor histórico en lo que cuenta.

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0-I_yoVahQ

Por cierto, ya desearía yo aquí las "soluciones" que aplicó Trajano en los temas de corrupción...


----------



## Aro (17 Abr 2014)

Artículo publicado en La Carta de la Bolsa el Lunes, 14 de Abril en la sección: Opinion
Razonamiento
Santiago Niño Becerra

Hace unas semanas recibí un mail.

“No soy economista, pero ayer tuve un pensamiento...... el hecho de que la Reserva Federal meta cada mes 100.000.000 de dólares en Wall Stret y que esta bolsa de New York sea la que domine o influencie* todas las demás bolsas de mundo, quiere decir que para intentar ganar mucho dinero ya no hay que romperse la cabeza en crear una empresa y que tenga un cierto número de trabajadores para hacer un producto para después venderlo y sacarle un beneficio, sino que lo que se tiene que hacer es estar al loro de esos 100 mil millones de dólares que entran cada mes para intentar llevarme un pellizco.


*

Alguien podría decirme, pero es que eso es papel que viene de la nada – si – pero a ningún rico o de clase media del mundo le interesa que sus dólares no valgan nada, con lo cual EEUU puede por tiempo indefinido fabricar esos papeles para aguantar a sus conciudadanos. Y ahí es donde entra mi pensamiento: para eso no hace falta el trabajo, no hace falta empresas, con este sistema el mundo se va abajo....... un ejemplo. Lo he leido hoy en un blog:*

Coca-Cola produce más que nunca y tiene más beneficios que nunca, millones de euros por operario, pero le da igual irse a cualquier sitio, en Marruecos o Polonia tiene los 500 operarios con cursillo, que darán 12 horas diarias por 100 euros, es lo que hay. . . nuestra vida va a cambiar, y cada vez más billonarios”.

Mi respuesta fue:

“Cada vez más billonarios, no. Cada vez menos billonarios pero con más billones: recuerde la Depresión.

Tiene Ud. razón: a nadie le interesa que sus dólares valgan cada vez menos. Pero si yo tengo commodoties (que son escasas) y Ud. tiene dólares, las normas las marco yo. Eso sucedió en Cuba tras la marcha de la URSS: el dinero dejó de valer y fueron las cosas las que pasaron a valer: me lo contó alguien que lo presenció: una persona quiso comprar una gallina a un campesino, le ofrecía pesos; y el campesino le dijo: ‘¿Pesos? ¿Para qué quiero pesos? ¿Quieres la gallina?, pues dame diez cajetillas de cigarrillos, o gasolina’. El dinero vale lo que se quiere que valga, pero todo el mundo ha de estar de acuerdo en eso; si los que tienen las gallinas no lo están …”.

USA ha conseguido que durante décadas el resto del mundo le comprase toda la deuda que necesitaba emitir y que le aceptasen todos los dólares que quería imprimir, dólares con los que pagaba y paga los intereses de su deuda, y dólares en los que cotizan las commodities. Un tinglado así funciona mientras nadie se pregunta si las cosas valen realmente lo que se dice que valen y se está aceptando que valen lo que conviene que valgan, cuando alguien se lo pregunta … Recuerden lo que sucedió en los Países Bajos con los tulipanes.

http://lacartadelabolsa.com/index.php/211370


----------



## antonio1960 (17 Abr 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Artículo publicado en La Carta de la Bolsa el Lunes, 14 de Abril en la sección: Opinion
> Razonamiento
> Santiago Niño Becerra
> 
> ...



Entonces el hombre sacó una pistola, y le dijo al campesino:
ahora tendrás que darme la gallina y no te daré nada.
Si insistes te quitar'e la vida y la gallina, que decides?
Y el hombre se quedó con la gallina.
Su vecino que contemplaba la escena le dijo:
Habría sido más fácil aceptar los pesos .
El campesino le contestó:
Estamos jodidos.
Y el vecino:
Ya te digo....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Lo que se cuenta en el enlace de Aro es lo que SUCEDIO... Que se dieran escenarios como el que comentas, pues muy seguramente, pero claro también debía haber propietarios de gallinas que también tenían armas... ¿No?

Históricamente, en los colapsos financieros lo que ha funcionado siempre ha sido el trueque hasta que se ha restablecido la situación de alguna manera. Y no necesariamente con MPs, aunque hayan sido uno de los mejores "medios", pero como "dinero" con valor se ha utilizado elementos asociados al "vicio", ya sea alcohol, tabaco, etc., etc. La "necesidad" es que la suele crear una "moneda" de intercambio y, por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes durante la II WW, la unidad "monetaria" utilizada por los prisioneros fue el cigarrillo...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (17 Abr 2014)

Hola Fernando.

Sigo.
El campesino corrió a comprar una pistola, que casualmente se vendía en la tienda del hombre al que entregó la gallina, pero en la tienda le reclamaron pesos por la pistola.
El hombre volvió con un fusil.
El campesino compró un fusil.
El hombre volvió con en tanque.
El campesino compró un tanque.
.........
Al final el campesino comprendió que no sólo perdía las gallinas, si no que todo su esfuerzo se perdía también comprando armas
armas al mismo que se quedaba con las gallinas.

Aquí seguimos, al final el campesino siempre tiene que soltar la gallina o perder la vida.

Un saludo.


----------



## maragold (17 Abr 2014)

El campesino no tenía una gallina.
Como buen campesino tenía varias. Y maíz. Y frutales.
Y con una de sus gallinas y con cestos de manzanas conseguía protección de un ex-GEO que también vivía por allí...

Y claro, no se acercaba ni dios...


----------



## dmdp78 (17 Abr 2014)

Hola gente,
En la vida, en el deporte y en la bolsa hay que tomarselo con calma y con paciencia....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Piensa que la capacidad de protección muchos ya podemos tenerla y de hecho ya la tenemos... Que no es "absoluta", de acuerdo, pero es que tu ejemplo no me vale más que en las situaciones más "precarias", es decir rozando la indefensión casi total. Y te voy a poner un ejemplo: cambia el propietario cubano de la gallina por uno americano... Pues, igual éste SI que va a tener poco que temer al efectuar el intercambio, además de que en esas situaciones el hombre suele asociarse. ¿Te suena de algo lo de "tribal"?

Además, como bien apunta nuestro buen amigo maragold, la capacidad de tener algo valioso permite contratar la protección necesaria. Tú conoces la Historia al igual que yo, aunque tú andas algo más especializado en la del Arte, pero es que la aparición de los Ejércitos va asociado a la protección de lo que era valioso en ese momento, ya fueran cosechas, luego su tránsito, comercio, etc., etc.

Y, muy a las malas, tampoco hay que preocuparse tanto, porque con la radiación, epidemías, etc. que pudieran darse, pues no sé si habrían muchas gallinas por ahí... De esta posible guerra no tendrías porqué preocuparte, ya que como dijo Einstein la próxima ya sería con piedras, lanzas. etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Bastante "sencillo" de "entender"... Y los que nos "gobiernan" debieran visionarlo, más que nada para que no nos sigan vendiendo la "moto"...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2L3sT7T5Uw

¡Ojo! que el "titular" es lo de menos, pues puede ser este año, como de aquí a "x"... pero o cambian el actual sistema económico y monetario o esto no tiene solución.


----------



## ramsés (18 Abr 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Bastante "sencillo" de "entender"... Y los que nos "gobiernan" debieran visionarlo, más que nada para que no nos sigan vendiendo la "moto"...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2L3sT7T5Uw

¡Ojo! que el "titular" es lo de menos, pues puede ser este año, como de aquí a "x"... pero o cambian el actual sistema económico y monetario o esto no tiene solución.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_fernando, al lado del video que citas, hay este otro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcT82ZbUAJ0
Colapso económico mundial.
Y otra pregunta:
¿Todo el planeta está quebrado o hay alguna isla para refugiarse?
Santiago Niño Becerra me comentó que si fuera a Chile las cosas me irían mejor.
Buenas noches y sigamos con el ayuno, abstinencia y penitencia.
Por cierto, te adjunto el vídeo que dice que a Gadafi le ocurrió lo mismo que a HAssam por lo mismo:cobrar en euros.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FZayC-u-iw


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, vídeos de estas características hay bastantes en la red y he colocado uno que nos dice la puta verdad, pero de forma irónica...

Hombre, no todo el planeta está "quebrado". Hay países con una gran solvencia como pueden ser Suiza y Noruega, pero no son precisamente "baratos" para vivir y las exigencias para residir en ellos son elevadas. Supongo que "islas" sí que debe haber, pero claro hay que "explorarlas" y las más conocidas, al igual que en la mayor parte del mundo, impera la inseguridad en las calles. Recientemente, y por ese motivo, han regresado a España unos amigos míos que llevaban años en Brasil y la República Dominicana...

Es posible que en Chile, por tu formación, te pudieran ir mejor las cosas que por aquí y más si tenemos en cuenta que en Europa no parece que el panorama vaya a mejorar y todo apunta hacia una involución, al menos en el corto plazo. Y esperemos que se quede solo en eso...

Mira, de Gaddafi en su momento ví demasiadas cosas que influyeron en su muerte. Empezando por el vídeo de la misma y donde, en un momento concreto, se oye una voz en español que ¿ordena o alienta? su ejecución. Posteriormente, me llegó una información que apuntaba a que el "elemento" en cuestión era colombiano...

Lo del Dinar de Oro tiene mucho "peso", como puede serlo lo de cobrar en Euros y otras cuestiones que son más desconocidas por la mayor parte de la gente. Por ejemplo, Gaddafi invirtió mucho dinero para que se pudiera poner en órbita un satélite de comunicaciones africano; también puso dinero para crear tres Bancos que iban a ser el Fondo Monetario Africano, el Banco Central Africano y el Banco de Inversión Africano y tenía proyectado crear algo que ya me parece más "surrealista" y eran unos Estados Unidos de Africa...

Por tanto, había muchos y variados motivos para que las potencias sajonas y sus aliados
quisieran eliminar a Gaddafi. Y aquí no hablamos de los "Gobiernos", sino de las corporaciones financieras y económicas que dominan a los mismos...

Quizás, en otro momento, vuelva sobre este tema y que es muy interesante. De hecho, países tan "avanzados" en el mundo árabe como eran Irak, Libia y Siria ya ves cómo están y si ésa era la forma de "liberarlos", pues qué quieres que te diga...

Mira, yo no aspiro a tocar el arpa en el Cielo y sí a perseguir "diablas"... así que lo del ayuno, penitencia y abstinencia lo dejo para sus legítimos creyentes y esta claro que yo no ando por ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Se está avanzando inexorablemente para "destronar" al USD...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/125576-fmi-brics-alternativa[COLOR

---------- Post added 18-abr-2014 at 20:10 ----------

- "La primera vez que me engañes, la culpa será tuya, la segunda, será mía." Proverbio chino

- Rebelion. Los éxitos económicos de Rajoy al descubierto


----------



## ramsés (18 Abr 2014)

_Mira, yo no aspiro a tocar el arpa en el Cielo y sí a perseguir "diablas"... así que lo del ayuno, penitencia y abstinencia lo dejo para sus legítimos creyentes y esta claro que yo no ando por ahí...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]_

Bueno, eso del ayuno abstinencia y penitencia era una broma, aprovechando semana santa, ya imaginé que un hombre como tú no cree en esas cosas.
Y de los vídeos que hay colgados y predicen el fin del mundo, para tí, ¿hay alguno que merezca tu respeto en cuanto a que dicen lo que te parece que será cierto?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: No, si ya había "captado" el sentido de tu comentario... pero quise "aderezarlo" un poco. Mira, en su momento, estudié diferentes religiones y hoy en día pongo en serios aprietos a algunos "expertos" de las mismas, pero como suelo decirles: vuestro Dios es un "vago", porque mira que lleva milenios esperando a "actuar". Viendo el mundo, a mí me es imposible creer en "Eso", pero claro dicho desde el respeto que me merecen los distintos practicantes...

Sobre el "Fin del Mundo" a qué te refieres, porque podemos hablar de "varios": colapso económico-financiero, una hipotética III Guerra Mundial, fin de nuestra civilización, de tipo religioso/apocalíptico, etc., etc. Me lo comentas y esta noche/madrugada reviso mis archivos y te coloco alguno/s.

Aunque eso del "Fin del Mundo" es muy relativo. Todos sabemos que cada día muere mucha gente y, en ocasiones, de la forma más estúpida y para esa gente el "Fin de Mundo" ya les ha llegado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Ahí os dejo el último documental que me ha llegado y que vale la pena. Es largo, pero bueno si no queréis verlo de un tirón, pues a "ratos"...

- https://youtube.com/watch?v=TSs8RVhZDuQ


----------



## ramsés (18 Abr 2014)

_Sobre el "Fin del Mundo" a qué te refieres, porque podemos hablar de "varios": colapso económico-financiero, una hipotética III Guerra Mundial, fin de nuestra civilización, de tipo religioso/apocalíptico, etc., etc. Me lo comentas y esta noche/madrugada reviso mis archivos y te coloco alguno/s.

Aunque eso del "Fin del Mundo" es muy relativo. Todos sabemos que cada día muere mucha gente y, en ocasiones, de la forma más estúpida y para esa gente el "Fin de Mundo" ya les ha llegado...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
_
Sobre la venida inminente de algo malo, y a su vez que este mal augurio tenga algo de credibilidad, me refería por ejemplo al crash course, una serie de unos 12 amenazas que pesan sobre la sociedad actual.
Anda por aquí el primer capítulo y el resto están al lado.
El Crash Course Capítulo 1 - Tres Creencias - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Conozco el trabajo de Crish Martenson, aunque hace tiempo que lo ví. De todas formas, lo tengo en mís archivos y os dejo un enlace a todo "El Crash Course":

- El Crash Course | Peak Prosperity

Mira, ramsés, en su momento me convenció bastante y hay una "primera parte" de "básica", pero desconocida por la mayor parte de la gente, que está muy bien, pero cuando se adentra en la Prospectiva, que es mí "campo", pues ahí tengo mis particulares opiniones y varias divergencias con él. De todas formas, no tengo ni mucho menos acabado mí trabajo a este respecto, aunque ya he hecho referencias repetidas al mismo en este hilo. A medida que avanzo más interrogantes y dudas se me presentan, aunque yo y varios estudiosos barajamos acontecimientos muy graves para el 2020, aunque podríamos decir que el período va de 2018 a 2020, pero antes espero una "confirmación" en el 2016...

Es como el tema del Peak del Petróleo y en el que yo creía firmemente, pues ahora empiezo a cuestionar varias aspectos del mismo, pero de acuerdo a estudios e investigaciones realizadas y porque se nos han pasado por "alto" muchas cosas. Esta madrugada, si es posible, igual hago un comentario sobre esto y sino ya lo haré en otra ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: A veces deberíamos "parar" un poco para "discurrir", de manera que podamos diferenciar la posible "realidad" de la que nos pretenden "vender", es decir lo que algunos denominan "Matrix"...

Digo esto porque este mundo está basado en dos "principios": el PODER = DINERO y la MENTIRA = DISTORSION de la REALIDAD... Es algo que vemos en cualquier cosa a poco que profundizamos y esto me lleva al tema de la Energía y los posibles Peaks que pudieran producirse sobre todo en las de ¿origen fósil? Que pueden producirse no digo que no, aunque antes es posible que nos hayamos "ido" del planeta...

Puestos a "pensar" y retrocediendo en el tiempo, te pones a pensar de cómo Alemania y el Japón pudieron obtener en los últimos años de la guerra la gasolina, gasoil, keroseno y aceite de motor... Recordemos que no tenían posibilidad de obtenerlo desde el exterior ya que prácticamente los cielos y los mares estaban dominados por sus enemigos.

En el caso de Alemania se entiende mejor su dependencia de los campos petroleros de Ploesti, en Rumania, pero éstos cayeron en manos de los soviéticos en 1.944 y ¿después?... El "socio" japonés produció en 1.944 unos 717.000 barriles, pero ¿cómo?...

Está claro que la respuesta se llama "autoabastecerse" y se sabe que utilizaron para ello la técnica de la hidrogenación, o lo que es la conversión del carbón a comustible...

En fin, hay algo que se llama DINERO y detrás grandes multinacionales que a su vez están controladas por determinadas élites financieras y que además son "algo" más... Quizás, y sólo quizás, determinadas Materias Primas energéticas no sean cómo nos explican y, posiblemente, sean más abundantes de lo que nos "venden", aparte de que ya vemos que existen métodos bastante "antiguos" para la obtención de comustible, pero claro a lo mejor es mejor cerrar minas de carbón, abonar la idea de que hay que pagar cada vez más por algo que se está "agotando", etc., etc.

En fin, "divagaciones" nocturnas...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (19 Abr 2014)

Fernando:
Repecto al peak oil ya he dicho que lo mejor que puede pasar con el petróleo es que se acabe.
He puesto varios links, que ahora recupero, uno de fabricar biodiesel a partir de aceite usado y otro de fabricar hidrógeno a partir de agua (en 1971).
Creo que ya hace un siglo, o más, que hay alternativa a los motores Diesel y Otto y sus sucios combustibles, pero los petroleros tienen mucho poder.
Bueno, los links:
Como hacer Biodiesel a 0,20 euros el litro. Making excellent and cheap biodiesel at home. - YouTube
Motor de AGUA (H2O) de Arturo Estevez Varela en TV (1971) & La conspiración de los IMPUESTOS - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Conozco los enlaces que has puesto y uno de ellos ya lo coloqué el pasado mes cuando traté sobre el motor de agua. Me refiero al de Arturo Estevez Varela, pero si tiras unas cuantas páginas atrás verás un vídeo donde un coche japonés funcionaba con un motor de agua y a una velocidad apreciable (80 Kms/h), aparte de no ser contaminante.

ramsés, el problema no es el Petróleo en sí, aunque se pueden buscar -y las hay- mejores fuentes de Energía. Pero es que el problema real gira alrededor de una palabra: DINERO... En cierta ocasión, me "quedé" con un comentario de lo más acertado y efectuado por D. Miguel Lorente Acosta y que como viene siendo habitual nadie conocerá... Todos conocemos la ecuación E=mc2, bueno eso de "todos" vamos a dejarlo...

Bien, el Sr. Lorente aplicó una nueva definición a la ecuación: la obtención de fuentes de energía (E) es igual al "money" (m) que se obtiene por la cara al cuadrado (c2) de quienes explotan el presente... Desde luego, estuvo magistral.

Volviendo al Petróleo, hasta hace poco yo era de los que pensaban en que ese Peak Oil podía ser inminente, pero también sabía que esa "cantinela" ya se oía en los años 50 y entonces se esgrimía como "excusa" el fuerte consumo que provocó la II WW. Pero hace muy poco tiempo, hablé con un ingeniero venezolano que trabaja para una de las principales empresas petrolíferas de aquel país y me comentó que en su empresa se había investigado mucho sobre la naturaleza "real" del Petróleo y que, muy posiblemente, éste fuera ABIÓTICO... Yo de esto no entiendo, pero ahí lo dejo...

Fuentes alterntivas y baratas de energía existen, pero ya se han cuidado muy mucho de que no prosperen y que sigan siendo ignoradas por la mayor parte de la ciudadanía y lo que es peor: por la propia comunidad científica.

¿Alquien por aquí conoce los trabajos de Nikola Tesla? Me temo que no, así que dejaré un enlace para que sea más conocido y se relacione con lo que he comentado hasta ahora sobre este tema:

- Nikola Tesla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por cierto, esta misma semana visionaba un vídeo donde la maqueta de un avión volaba con comustible obtenido a partir del agua marina. El experimento no es de ningún "friki", sino que es fruto de las investigaciones efectuadas por el aparato militar americano, en este caso de la Marina, a través de científicos del Laboratorio de Investigación Naval de los Estados Unidos (NRL).

Como ves, ramsés, en el tema del Peak hay mucha "tela que cortar"...

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (19 Abr 2014)

Es un viejo asunto ya.

Se dice que si se te ocurre una innovación fantástica a la hora de sacar a la luz ese invento, no tienes que mirar a quién beneficia, TIENES QUE MIRAR A QUIEN PERJUDICA, pues son estos perjudicados los que impedirán que ese avance salga a la luz.

Sino mirad a Tesla que cuando jp morgan se enteró que sus inventos iban a dar electricidad gratis a la gente le retiró la financiación y el proyecto acabo en fracaso. Uno de los mayores fracasos de la humanidad.

Por lo tanto el tema del Peak-Oil, queda reducido a una cuestión de patentes.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (19 Abr 2014)

Fernando:
En uno de tus enlaces, que tú calificas de cínico, pues el hombre sólo pierde un millón de dólares, este hombre dice que "la deuda de España e Italia es de un TRILLÓN de $ cada una", quería preguntarte si hay algún error o es que los anglosajones cuentan de otra manera.
Es imposible que un país tenga esa deuda, ni siquiera USA.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2014)

Hablando de billones, parece que lo del BCE va en serio... :8:

Esto es una locura. Los euros, dentro de nada, nos van a quemar las manos! ::

*"Si un primer programa con un volumen de un billón de euros, por ejemplo, no tiene efecto alguno, entonces se podrá poner en marcha uno nuevo", según informan fuentes de la entidad financiera*

El BCE luchar? contra la deflaci?n con compra ilimitada de deuda estatal | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## carloszorro (19 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Hablando de billones, parece que lo del BCE va en serio... :8:
> 
> Esto es una locura. Los euros, dentro de nada, nos van a quemar las manos! ::
> 
> ...



Muy interesantes los comentarios que aparecen debajo de la noticia.


----------



## makokillo (19 Abr 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Hablando de billones, parece que lo del BCE va en serio... :8:
> 
> Esto es una locura. Los euros, dentro de nada, nos van a quemar las manos! ::
> 
> ...



A mi ya me están quemando. Como le den otro bajon al oro y la plata me voy a deshacer de bastantes antes de que le den manivela a la impresora.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2014)

Pues, makokillo, me parece que la "tendencia" va a ser ésa... En lo personal, todavía veo más margen de caída en el Oro que en la Plata, pero está claro que estamos en Deflación en todo el mundo "desarrollado" y la "confirmación" la tienes en esa noticia que ha colocado maragold y, además, cuando niegan la "mayor"... pocas dudas quedan.

Y nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs aportando su "granito de arena"...

- Por qu? el oro descender? un 20% en 12 meses

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2014 at 00:25 ----------

Y vamos a echar un "vistazo" a la Geopolítica... ¡Ah! para algunos que tienen fijación por los "colores": el Instituto Internacional de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo es totalmente "NEUTRO"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/125735-informe-aliados-eeuu-preparar-guerra


----------



## atom ant (20 Abr 2014)

La Armada portuguesa hizo la presentación del nuevo y terrorífico dron AR4 Light Ray
... jejeje

---------- Post added 20-abr-2014 at 01:52 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Volviendo al Petróleo, hasta hace poco yo era de los que pensaban en que ese Peak Oil podía ser inminente, pero también sabía que esa "cantinela" ya se oía en los años 50 y entonces se esgrimía como "excusa" el fuerte consumo que provocó la II WW. Pero hace muy poco tiempo, hablé con un ingeniero venezolano que trabaja para una de las principales empresas petrolíferas de aquel país y me comentó que en su empresa se había investigado mucho sobre la naturaleza "real" del Petróleo y que, muy posiblemente, éste fuera ABIÓTICO... Yo de esto no entiendo, pero ahí lo dejo...



en nuestro sistema solar hay planetas y satélites "empetaos" de hidrocarburos, siempre he sospechado que se trataba de procesos geológicos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2014)

Desde luego, parece "imposible" que los memos que llevan el mundo no vean lo que es evidente... Claro, que también es muy posible que NO quieran ver...

- La mayor engañifa de la historia - Blogs de Interiores


----------



## atom ant (20 Abr 2014)

Y aprovechando la coyuntura de la tensión por Ucrania, movimiento importante de Russia, Gasoducto y línea férrea Russia-Korea del sur


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2014)

Desde luego, les da lo mismo todo y es que han perdido la más mínima vergüenza y ya aplican la política de "hechos consumados". En el vídeo que enlazo J. M. Goig nos explica cómo el Banco de Inglaterra ha admitido que fabrica dinero de la nada y lo ha hecho de forma OFICIAL...

- ¡Bomba! El Banco de Inglaterra admite la verdad: crean dinero de la nada con los créditos - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2014)

A vueltas con la Deflación...

- Brad de Long habla de estancamiento - Diario ItineranteDiario Itinerante


----------



## Belisario (20 Abr 2014)

Hedge Funds Cut Gold Bets in Longest Slide of 2014: Commodities - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2014)

Bueno, este "fenómeno" no sólo se está produciendo en los Estados Unidos...

- Economista: La desigualdad en EE.UU. estÃ¡ batiendo los rÃ©cords del pasado â€“ RT


----------



## maragold (21 Abr 2014)

Según esta noticia, el oro y la plata están teniendo un comportamiento muy negativo *en lo que va de año 2014.* ienso:

(supongo que se refiere a la rentabilidad en los últimos 12 meses, pero en fin, todo sea por enmierdar los metales, no sea que alguien saque su pasta de sus maravillosas acciones con esa rentabilidad fantástica! :bla

El dividendo, solo superado por petr?leo, Bolsa italiana y algunas commodities


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2014)

Hola, maragold: La lista está bien para los que "gustan" del papel y también para aquellos que andan "dentro" de los mercados y que serán los primeros en pasarlo mal cuando la actual situación ya no se pueda sostener más. Nosotros, maragold, a lo "nuestro" y aquí cada cuál debe ser consecuente con sus proyecciones presentes y futuras. En lo que a mí respecta, ya pueden tirar todo lo que quieran los precios y voy a seguir comprando, pero me voy a centrar más en aquellas monedas que más nos "gustan" -ya me entiendes- y que se REVALORIZAN diga lo que diga la cotización "oficial". Y sino ya me explicarás porqué no conseguimos según qué monedas... Simple: Oferta y Demanda.

Dejo un enlace y debéis prestar atención al párrafo referido a qué pagaba General Motors a sus trabajadores en la era posterior a la guerra y lo que hoy paga Wal Mart actualmente a los suyos.

Y es que estamos cayendo en "barrena" respecto a otros tiempos, por no hablar de la devaluación del USD y que algunos "espabilados" aún cuestionan... Claro que son de aquí, ya que allí en los EE.UU. nadie lo pone en duda...

- Comentarista polÃ­tico: CÃ³mo el capitalismo matÃ³ a la clase media de EE.UU. â€“ RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2014)

Este articulo merece una detenida lectura y es que su análisis se aproxima bastante a la "auténtica" realidad, independientemente de quienes podamos estar a favor o en contra de los MPs...

- Silver, Gold, and What Could Go Wrong |


----------



## antonio1960 (22 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Este articulo merece una detenida lectura y es que su análisis se aproxima bastante a la "auténtica" realidad, independientemente de quienes podamos estar a favor o en contra de los MPs...
> 
> - Silver, Gold, and What Could Go Wrong |



Hola Fernando.
Hay una cosa que me llama la atención, como es que china ha invertido en más de 2000 toneladas de oro en un año y sólo 500 de plata.
En inversión sería 124 veces.
Cierto que la produccion es muy alta pero también la de oro.
Que piensas tu de esto?


----------



## atom ant (22 Abr 2014)

,,, momento de ir planteándose estrategias






superando estos máximos, la línea roja del gráfico, considero que estamos en una onda 3 sobre la que se pueden echar cálculos. (en el DJi la simetría con la 1 sería aprox en 16.800, el sp500 ya la superó)

Gráfico de hace dos semanas (mensual)







Abstrayéndonos un poco del ruido de la "rabiosa actualidad" y de los terabytes diarios de información, si atendemos solamente a lo que asegura el pirata Goldman, los 2 años que queda de legislatura obamita el oro estará bajista,,, se sobrentiende la bolsa alcista

umm...ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> Hay una cosa que me llama la atención, como es que china ha invertido en más de 2000 toneladas de oro en un año y sólo 500 de plata.
> En inversión sería 124 veces.
> Cierto que la produccion es muy alta pero también la de oro.
> Que piensas tu de esto?



Hola, antonio1960: Hombre, la explicación más lógica es que China es uno de los principales productores de Plata y creo que se disputa el segundo lugar con Perú... Aún así es importador neto, aunque insisto en que el volumen de su producción es muy grande.

Ciertamente, también es el máximo productor de Oro, pero tengo entendido que los costes de extracción son mayores que su compra en el exterior, aparte de que ellos consideran que son "deficitarios" y la pregunta del millón: ¿Para qué? 

Esa fuerte demanda debe tener un sentido que las autoridades chinas deben haber previsto desde hace tiempo y todo parece apuntar a que ese Oro, en algún momento dado, va a ser "decisivo" en un futuro y, muy probablemente, dentro de un nuevo sistema monetario. Al menos es lo que se comenta en los medios financieros mundiales y es que el Oro podría formar parte de una "Cesta X" y como alternativa al USD como moneda de referencia mundial.

La Guerra de Divisas que se está librando también apunta en ese sentido y más con los últimos movimientos geopolíticos que hemos vivido y los que están por venir... Por cierto, hablando de esto, ayer el Yuan descendía a un mínimo de 6,2390 frente al USD, su nivel más bajo desde febrero de 2013...

No sé, atom ant, pero tengo la impresión de que el día que estallen las bolsas americanas le darán la razón a Esquilo: "Ni aún permaneciendo sentado junto al fuego de su hogar, puede el hombre escapar a la sentencia de su destino."
Y lo digo porque hay que ir con cuidado cuando se está dentro de los mercados...

Dejo un enlace relacionado con el hilo:

- www.americaeconomia.com/negocios-industrias/exportación-peruana-de-oro-superara-los-us9000m-este-ano

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, atom ant, pero tengo la impresión de que el día que estallen las bolsas americanas le darán la razón a Esquilo: "Ni aún permaneciendo sentado junto al fuego de su hogar, puede el hombre escapar a la sentencia de su destino."
> Y lo digo porque hay que ir con cuidado cuando se está dentro de los mercados...



Buenos días, en estos momentos estoy fuera de la bolsa y no se me ocurriría subirme cuando los índices están en todo lo alto, las entradas que estoy estudiando son posiciones cortas con su correspondiente stop, nada de acumular, ni escaleras o tal.... de ahí el comentario en mi anterior post de que son capaces de darle un patadón al alza de los grandes e incluso que esto no recorte hasta el 2016DC.

por otro lado los metales preciosos pasándolas p.tas


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mira, yo tengo un amigo que no es un "cualquiera" en el mundo financiero y, en su momento, me sorprendió cuando hace casi dos años me vaticinó que no le extrañaría que "empujasen" al Dow Jones al entorno de los 20.000 puntos. La verdad, entonces creí que se había tomado unas cervezas de más, pero viendo lo que ha subido desde que me lo dijo, pues ya no me "extrañaría" nada...

Ya sabes que no estoy en Bolsa y sólo la sigo por cuestiones meramente informativas y que me sirven para mis estudios. No es mala idea ponerse bajista para dentro de poco, ya que Mayo suele ser bajista, pero claro los "patrones" anteriores últimamente fallan mucho, aunque yo sigo creyendo que las Bolsas caerán este año un 15% aproximadamente con respecto al cierre del año pasado. En fin, una "previsión" que de momento parece que dista de cumplirse.

Respecto a los MPs, pues a esperar, aunque sigo viendo más posibilidades de caída en el Oro que en la Plata. Si el Oro llega a los $1.200 yo entraré de nuevo con casi toda seguridad.

Además, tengo la sensación de que los MPs van a tener que decir mucho en el futuro y aquí ya enlazamos con la Geopolítica. ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Abr 2014)

A veces hablamos, me incluyo, muy alegremente sobre el final del dólar y la llegada de un nuevo sistema monetario basado en oro, commodityes o etc. pero como no planifiquen bien la transición podría significar a la madre de todas las crisis...

y la impresión es de que el dólar tiene intenciones de morir matando.


Baltic Dry Index


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> A veces hablamos, me incluyo, muy alegremente sobre el final del dólar y la llegada de un nuevo sistema monetario basado en oro, commodityes o etc. pero como no planifiquen bien la transición podría significar a la madre de todas las crisis...
> 
> y la impresión es de que el dólar tiene intenciones de morir matando.
> 
> ...



atom ant, si me has leído bien, en la mayor parte de mis comentarios, he apuntado hacia lo que tú refieres. Ningún Imperio ha sustituido a otro sin una guerra por medio... y sino me das un sólo ejemplo histórico. No lo busques, porque no lo vas a encontrar...

Además, todos se están rearmando como "locos". Hace poco comentaba en este hilo lo de Brasil y hoy me desayuno con esto:

- Australia comprará 58 cazas F-35 por valor de 11.600 millones de dólares Por Agencia EFE

Dicen que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Abr 2014)

Pues si, parece que ambos, Brasil y Australia aspiran a ser potencias regionales en un mundo sin EEUU,,, Pero lo que pasa es que una guerra mundial entre superpotencias no lo veo viable salvo que estén completamente locos, los escudos antimisiles son una farsa.
El otro día recuerdo que colgué en un post un mapa con los efectos del pulso electromagnético de una bomba atómica explosionada a 500 km de altura.

y corto en sp


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Pues la Historia nos dice algo parecido a esto:

- "La guerra y el gobierno prueban que la locura es la más contagiosa de las enfermedades." Edward Paul Abbey

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (23 Abr 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - “La burbuja económica de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. estallará en 3 años”


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> El otro día recuerdo que colgué en un post un mapa con los efectos del pulso electromagnético de una bomba atómica explosionada a 500 km de altura.



No lo vi, fue en este hilo?

Pero tu comentario me ha dado por googlear el tema y es para acojonarse... :S
EE.UU crea la primera bomba de pulso electromagnético (EMP)


----------



## ramsés (23 Abr 2014)

Fernando y amigos foreros, un día dije que se perfila una guerra (o unas guerras) como carta de salida de la crisis. Yo pensaba en la crisis del 29 que acabó en la II Guerra Mundial (Y muchos muertos inocentes)
Por aquí creo que están preparando al personal:
Inglaterra impulsaría una guerra como solución para Europa en bancarrota. | ¿DE QUE HABLAMOS AHORA?

Solución para Europa y USA.


----------



## Parri (23 Abr 2014)

Algo sobre la compra de bonos USA por parte de Bélgica by Llinares

Si hoy es martes esto es belgica y además sube el Dow Jones - Rankia

Unai vs Goldman/Santander

Predicción Goldman y Santander: oro 1000USD/oz | Unai Gaztelumendi

Por cierto, alguien sabe algo del compañero metalero oro y plata forever, hace casi un mes que no escribe y era de los más activos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Abr 2014)

Ya no esta de moda...


----------



## atom ant (23 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No lo vi, fue en este hilo?
> 
> Pero tu comentario me ha dado por googlear el tema y es para acojonarse... :S
> EE.UU crea la primera bomba de pulso electromagnético (EMP)



Hola, pues no recuerdo exactamente si fue en este hilo pero venía a comentar que una bomba de un megatón "apagaría las luces" de un continente entero. Y no es que se apaguen y luego las vuelvan a encender, todos los aparatos eléctricos y líneas de distribución quedan achicharrados.

Al ser bombas detonadas en el espacio y a su vez abarcar áreas inmensas en principio tampoco necesitarían demasiada tecnología ni precisión.

somos tan frágiles...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya no esta de moda...



Hola, amigo, mire me ha recordado a Luis Buñuel: "La moda es la manada; lo interesante es hacer lo que a uno le de la gana." Sabias palabras y que forman parte de mi "comportamiento" ante la vida...

Hola, Parri: Interesantes aportaciones y ojalá os animéis todos a seguir colaborando en un hilo que tiene como objetivo "sumar" y no "restar"...

Respecto a oro y plata forever, pues la verdad no sé a qué se debe su "silencio", aunque me consta que sigue entrando en el foro. Espero que él, al igual que Vidar, puedan postear en cuanto les sea posible. Desde aquí un saludo para ambos.

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, cuando tenga tiempo ya tocaré en alguna ocasión los "conceptos" modernos que se están desarrollando para la guerra moderna entre "potencias". Ahí, los Estados Unidos llevan una extraordinaria ventaja, aunque los rusos están trabajando duro y bien para contrarrestarla, pero los chinos me temo que andan sumamente atrasados...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 21:13 ----------

- Consecuencias económicas y en los mercados de un QE en la Zona Euro


----------



## racional (23 Abr 2014)

El oro esta manipulado y mientras no caiga el COMEX seguira bajando y bajando, cada vez mas gente sabe de sta farsa y eso hara que el oro baje mas y mas y todo hasta que se empieze a fijar el precio sin usar el comex.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

racional dijo:


> El oro esta manipulado y mientras no caiga el COMEX seguira bajando y bajando, cada vez mas gente sabe de sta farsa y eso hara que el oro baje mas y mas y todo hasta que se empieze a fijar el precio sin usar el comex.



Estoy bastante de acuerdo en lo que manifiesta, aunque no es menos cierto que todo tiene un "limite" (el que sea...) y lo que baja acaba parando, para luego subir y viceversa...

Las caídas son interesantes para aquellos que creemos en un producto "X" y consideramos las bajadas como una "oportunidad", pero visto lo visto hay que ir entrando poco a poco y con "paciencia"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Abr 2014)

Buenos días,
Interesante el achuchón que le dieron a los futuros nada más cerrar los índices americanos... ienso:






Los metales estables 1286-19,45

y

un chiste

[YOUTUBE]hH_Euim5TcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Parece que no somos los "únicos" que tenemos ciertas "sensaciones"... Ayer, comentábamos por encima, y hace pocas horas Guillermo Barba ha editado algo que va en la misma dirección, aunque de carácter más "regional"... Es curioso observar cómo Barba está últimamente muy preocupado por el tema de la Geopolítica.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿EE.UU. PREPARA GUERRA EN EUROPA ORIENTAL?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 09:53 ----------

Y un buen articulo sobre los mercados amañados y el engaño de una recuperación "duradera". Viene de EE.UU., pero es algo que estamos acostumbrados a ver en las calles de nuestro país. Destacar este párrafo final del articulo:

- "La proporción de bienes de consumo duraderos y el PIB muestran que mientras la proporción del gasto se ha recuperado, se mantiene en niveles de recesión."

- Retail Store Closures Soar In 2014: At Highest Pace Since Lehman Collapse | Zero Hedge

Y Wall Street "celebrando" qué mierda...


----------



## atom ant (24 Abr 2014)

La guerra total sería inconcebible, en mi modesta opinión la sucesión de acontecimientos sería; guerra civil, cascos azules y la ONU donde se decidiría si hacer referéndum de anexión o una complicada partición o...

el comienzo de la verdadera guerra, la económica

Russia además de energía y materias primas tiene, creo, menos de dos dígitos de deuda, osea... sun tzu

Saludos

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 10:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y Wall Street "celebrando" qué mierda...



pues, acabo de meterle un cortito ...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2014)

Pues, atom ant, vete haciéndote a la idea... Cuando las guerras "regionales" sean en las fronteras de las grandes potencias, pasaremos a la siguiente "fase"... Nada que no haya pasado antes y la Historia nos sirve de "referencia".

Mientras, algunos tienen ganas de "precipitar" las cosas...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/126149-eeuu-sancionar-gigante-petrolero-ruso-gasprom

Y si aguantas la posición unos días, puede que ese corto te salga bastante bien y yo al menos te lo deseo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Abr 2014)

Gracias Fernando, a ver si suena la flauta
Parece que (1270-19) hay dinero esperando











Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2014)

Ya hemos tratado sobre esto, pero bueno no está de más "recordarlo"...

- ¿Quién dirige el mundo? - OroPlata.com

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 21:34 ----------

Interesante...

- http:Gold Forecast & Major Currency Is Collapsing | Gold Eagle


----------



## ramsés (24 Abr 2014)

¿Alguien sabe por qué el oro sube en vertical para luego tomar niveles normales?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Creo que formulas la pregunta al revés... Hoy hemos asistido a una fuerte caída que ha llevado la Onza a los $1268,60 y hace unos minutos ya andaba por los $1294... El motivo de la caída parece ser que se ha debido a la publicación de datos macro de Estados Unidos y que han sido dispares: bienes duraderos y solicitudes iniciales de subsidio por desempleo. Realmente, pienso que han aprovechado para cazar "gacelas" y luego, sin motivo aparente, ha subido fuertemente.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 00:23 ----------

- http:Las compras de Treasuries por inversores extranjeros se reducen

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 01:07 ----------

¿Lo llamamos la "puta realidad"...?

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/126060-precio-europa-gas-sanciones-rusia


----------



## atom ant (25 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, hermosa mañana de primavera y el panorama aparentemente tranquilo.

A pesar de que el Europa estemos con una guerra en ciernes y con el BCE anunciando QEs ...el euro como un campeón a 1,3830, como antes de que hablase Draghi.







... desconcertante.

---------------------------------------------------

Rusia pide a EEUU que obligue a Ucrania a detener las operaciones militares

...el segundo párrafo de la noticia es de los que te dejan temblando...:S


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

Hola, atom ant: No, no hay que darle más vueltas a la "irracionalidad" de los mercados. Nadie con sentido común podría explicar la fortaleza del Euro, de las Bolsas mundiales y todo con un grave conflicto como es el de Ucrania. En otros tiempos, y no tan "lejanos", ahora todo sería a la inversa...

Es curioso observar como nuestra prima de riesgo a caído a niveles de "subsuelo" comparada con la presión sufrida hasta hace bien poco, pero todo ello sin que esté sustentado más que en un "crecimiento" paupérrimo y un decrecimiento "simbólico" del paro. Eso sí, hemos aumentado nuestra deuda vs PIB...

Por otro lado, si se produce la QE que tiene prevista el BCE, el ahorro va a recibir un "palo" más por la devaluación que ello va a conllevar. Al final, la gente sólo verá "refugio" en la Renta Variable y allí la "desplumarán" cuando decidan hacerlo. Va a ser uno de los mayores robos de "riqueza" de la Historia y sino al tiempo...

Dejo un enlace que va en la línea que comentas, atom ant, y ya ves como cada vez se están "tensionando" más las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia. Luego, tenemos el "oportuno" viajecito de Obama por Oriente...

- Ruido de sables entre EEUU y Rusia entorpece reunión nuclear - IPS Agencia de Noticias

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Abr 2014)

El panorama es malo y ante un fin de semana impredecible lo lógico sería que hoy recorten los índices... salvo que ya estemos todos totalmente zumbaos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

¿Y esto cómo se "digiere"? ¿Operación "antiterrorista" en el Mar de Japón...? En fin, más "madera"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/ultima_hor...-ejercicios-navales-antiterroristas-mar-japon

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 15:25 ----------

Este es un excelente artículo y sobre esto mismo ya hemos comentado en el pasado reciente...

- ¿Inflación, deflación? La gente no sabe qué es, sus bolsillos sí | Investing.com


----------



## ramsés (25 Abr 2014)

_Hola, ramsés: Conozco los enlaces que has puesto y uno de ellos ya lo coloqué el pasado mes cuando traté sobre el motor de agua. Me refiero al de Arturo Estevez Varela, pero si tiras unas cuantas páginas atrás verás un vídeo donde un coche japonés funcionaba con un motor de agua y a una velocidad apreciable (80 Kms/h), aparte de no ser contaminante.

ramsés, el problema no es el Petróleo en sí, aunque se pueden buscar -y las hay- mejores fuentes de Energía. Pero es que el problema real gira alrededor de una palabra: DINERO... En cierta ocasión, me "quedé" con un comentario de lo más acertado y efectuado por D. Miguel Lorente Acosta y que como viene siendo habitual nadie conocerá... Todos conocemos la ecuación E=mc2, bueno eso de "todos" vamos a dejarlo...

Bien, el Sr. Lorente aplicó una nueva definición a la ecuación: la obtención de fuentes de energía (E) es igual al "money" (m) que se obtiene por la cara al cuadrado (c2) de quienes explotan el presente... Desde luego, estuvo magistral.

Volviendo al Petróleo, hasta hace poco yo era de los que pensaban en que ese Peak Oil podía ser inminente, pero también sabía que esa "cantinela" ya se oía en los años 50 y entonces se esgrimía como "excusa" el fuerte consumo que provocó la II WW. Pero hace muy poco tiempo, hablé con un ingeniero venezolano que trabaja para una de las principales empresas petrolíferas de aquel país y me comentó que en su empresa se había investigado mucho sobre la naturaleza "real" del Petróleo y que, muy posiblemente, éste fuera ABIÓTICO... Yo de esto no entiendo, pero ahí lo dejo...

Fuentes alterntivas y baratas de energía existen, pero ya se han cuidado muy mucho de que no prosperen y que sigan siendo ignoradas por la mayor parte de la ciudadanía y lo que es peor: por la propia comunidad científica.

¿Alquien por aquí conoce los trabajos de Nikola Tesla? Me temo que no, así que dejaré un enlace para que sea más conocido y se relacione con lo que he comentado hasta ahora sobre este tema:

- Nikola Tesla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por cierto, esta misma semana visionaba un vídeo donde la maqueta de un avión volaba con comustible obtenido a partir del agua marina. El experimento no es de ningún "friki", sino que es fruto de las investigaciones efectuadas por el aparato militar americano, en este caso de la Marina, a través de científicos del Laboratorio de Investigación Naval de los Estados Unidos (NRL).

Como ves, ramsés, en el tema del Peak hay mucha "tela que cortar"...
_
Saludos.
Fernando:
Ya has dejado claro que hay fuentes de energía alternativa, más baratas y no contaminantes, ahora recuerdo un documental que hacia 2006 nos acojonó a todos porque sin petróleo todo se paró en este planeta, coches camiones y aviones parados en medio de la nieve, y hablaban expertos.
Sin petróleo no podíamos vivir y el peak oil era la muerte de todos nosotros.
Estúpidos a la servidumbre del poder.
Ahora sabemos que el hecho de que se acabe es lo mejor, pero no sabemos cuándo se acabará, pues las fechas son imprecisas.
Te dejo el enlace por si no te acuerdas.
Petroleo, humo y espejos (Oil, smoke & mirrors) (Crisis Libia) - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

Sí, ramsés, hay fuentes de energía alternativas, más baratas y menos contaminantes, pero claro nos hemos topado con el PODER de las multinacionales económico-financieras y las "ELITES" que dirigen el "cotarro"...

Mira, vivimos un mundo basado en la FALSEDAD y la MENTIRA y lo peor es que nos hemos "acostumbrado" a ello... Es más, la gente prefiere no hacerse preguntas, ya que hay mucho MIEDO instalado en la Sociedad y cuanto menos se piense, pues parece que es mejor.

Por el contrario, yo he dedicado buena parte de mí vida a estudiar e investigar en diferentes temas, pero porque me gusta y porque hubo un momento que me cuestione todo lo que nos "venden". En cuanto al tema de la energía, ya te he demostrado que los alemanes y los japoneses llegaron a fabricar comustible sintético durante la II WW. Pero es que los que hemos podido "profundizar" conocemos muchas cosas que se han silenciado desde el final de la II WW y es que los "malos" -y tampoco pongo en duda eso, pero "extensible"...- inventaron muchas cosas que luego otros se han "adjudicado"... Si un submarino alemán de la clase XXI ya portaba encimera, ya hicieron películas en 3D, por no hablar del "Proyecto Manhattan"... que necesito de los detonadores de Von Ardenne y que luego sería uno de los "padres" del programa nuclear soviético...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Abr 2014)

Sobre el proyecto Manhattan y la bomba de Hiroshima siempre me han surgido dos dudas de las grandes
1 ¿De dónde sacaron los americanos 350 kg de uranio enriquecido?

2- la primera bomba de uranio era de tecnología muy simple pero había que explosionarla a 300metros creo recordar, debido a la tecnología de los altímetros de la época por lo visto la lanzaron en paracaídas.... Un simple fallo y hubiesen regalado a los japoneses material para hacer una bomba atómica... una bomba sin probar previamente ya la que se probó fue de plutonio.

Parece ser que Hitler, con la guerra ya perdida, no quiso jugar esa baza

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Quizás, nunca sabremos la VERDAD, pero algunos podemos "presumirla"... Ya te digo que el "Proyecto Manhattan" era un fracaso (y hay fuentes históricas) hasta que recibieron los detonadores ideados por Von Ardenne... De los proyectos alemanes sobre la bomba atómica se ha "vendido" el primero, pero no harán referencias al que llevó el General de las SS, Hans Kammler... Que era el auténtico número "tres" del régimen nazi y, curiosamente, "desapareció" y nunca más se supo de él, aparte de que no se le buscó nunca para ser procesado como criminal de guerra, curioso ¿No?

atom ant, ¿quieres la "prueba del algodón" de que los alemanes y japoneses fabricaban comustible sintético? Pues, al principio de llegar a este foro, escribí bastante sobre Historia y uno de los pasajes fue referido a la "Tercera Bomba Atómica" lanzada sobre el Japón. Sí, hubo una "tercera" y que fue lanzada sobre la Refinería de Petróleo Japonesa de Tsuchizaki... Dejo un enlace muy explicativo y tengo que decir que hace años me leí el libro y, con la documentación que aporta, no hay ninguna duda al respecto.

Fijate en que se tuvo que lanzar una bomba atómica con un despliegue impresionante en el ataque. Eso a poco de finalizar la guerra, con un Japón que no tenía petróleo ni podía llegarle transportado, luego se "autoabastecían" ellos mismos... ¿No?

- La Tercera Bomba Atómica (14-8-1945): Exordio - Segunda Guerra Mundial 1939-1945

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Abr 2014)

Desconocía la historia de esta tercera bomba...

Hay una gran diferencia tecnológica entre una bomba de uranio y una de plutonio, la de plutonio necesita unos detonadores que envuelvan la carga e implosionen el plutonio hasta la masa crítica, viene a ser como un balón de futbol donde todos los hexágonos deben explosionar exactamente a la vez.
La bomba de uranio es muy sencilla, basta con una pequeña carga que haga chocar dos trozos de uranio.

Si una bomba de plutonio cayese en poder de los japoneses estos tendrían un problema ya que la detonación debe ser sincronizada infinitesimalmente, sin embargo con una de uranio inmediatamente podrían reutilizarla y hacerla explotar con un simple cartucho de dinamita.

A pesar de ese peligro potencial, los americanos lanzan una bomba sin probar sobre territorio japonés...


Saludos

---------------------------​
23:49: el Pentágono asegura que varias aeronaves rusas han entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... ¿Sin probar? No hacía falta, "otros" ya la probaron antes y me parece que fue en Tunguska... Sí, ahí y que luego achacarían a una ¿"nave extraterrestre"...? o un meteorito caído en 1908.

Mira, atom ant, hay pruebas de que en 1943 existían planes detallados de un ataque nuclear contra New York ideados por la OKL, donde se especificaban exactamente los valores en kilocalorias por kilómetro cúbico del efecto de una explosión nuclear en Manhattan. Curiosamente, coincidían por completo con los 15 kilotones de la bomba lanzada sobre Hiroshima.

Sabemos también que se han encontrado restos de uranio empobrecido en la zona donde se desarrolló la Batalla de Kurks y luego tienes el "test atómico" de la Isla de Rügen, realizado el 12 de Octubre de 1944...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> ---------------------------​
> 23:49: el Pentágono asegura que varias aeronaves rusas han entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano



No me lo creo
les encantaría derribar un avión ruso en territorio Ucrania...


----------



## ramsés (26 Abr 2014)

Fernando, para ti, ¿tiene credibilidad Lyndon LaRouche?
Es que dice cosas muy gordas.
Alerta pre-bélica: Tercera Guerra mundial: OBJETIVO IRÁN 2014 - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> No me lo creo
> les encantaría derribar un avión ruso en territorio Ucrania...



Pues, atom ant, como si lo tienen que "poner" ellos... Te recuerdo el incidente del Golfo de Tonkin y que propició la entrada de los americanos en la guerra de Vietnam.

Me parece que la UE, y sobre todo Alemania, están "dormidos" y no ven el peligro que existe como esto se salga de "madre".

De todas formas, no creo que el asunto vaya a más. Ucrania sabe que puede ser "borrada" del mapa con que Putin dé la orden... Y no creo que éste esté por la labor.

En teoría, si no has cerrado el "corto", esto debiera irte bien... Y si lo has "cerrado" pues ya habrás ganado.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En teoría, si no has cerrado el "corto", esto debiera irte bien... Y si lo has "cerrado" pues ya habrás ganado.
> 
> Saludos.



a las 21.55 he cerrado la posi, en fin


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Fernando, para ti, ¿tiene credibilidad Lyndon LaRouche?
> Es que dice cosas muy gordas.
> Alerta pre-bélica: Tercera Guerra mundial: OBJETIVO IRÁN 2014 - YouTube



Hola, ramsés: Conozco a Larouche y ahora no dispongo de tiempo para darte una opinión sobre lo que me comentas. Lo dejo para la próxima noche/madrugada y, por cierto, creo que hoy, dentro de poco, da una videoconferencia. Os dejo el enlace:

- Videoconferencia del 25 de abril | LaRouche Political Action Committee

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Abr 2014)

Lo cierto es que no le veo mucho sentido a la "movida" ucraniana... perfectamente podría tratarse de una maniobra para que Rusia no apoye a Irán en un futuro próximo.


----------



## atom ant (26 Abr 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Fernando, para ti, ¿tiene credibilidad Lyndon LaRouche?
> Es que dice cosas muy gordas.
> Alerta pre-bélica: Tercera Guerra mundial: OBJETIVO IRÁN 2014 - YouTube




jejeje, joer con el Lyndon, proponer el secuestro de Obama, sin matarlo de momento, como solución a la guerra nuclear suena un poco raro, pero el argumento de que hay que colonizar Marte como la salvación de la humanidad porque el brazo de la galaxia donde se encuentra nuestro sistema solar va a pasar por una zona de radiación, ahí se le ha ido un poco la olla.

jejejej... necesita un asesor.

Salud


----------



## Aro (26 Abr 2014)

Evolución de la compra del Tesoro USA por parte de extranjeros:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

Interesantísimo artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA EXTINCIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL ORO

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 16:01 ----------

La "provocación" de Obama ya tiene "respuesta"... Este gilipollas va a hacer "bueno" a un imbécil como fue su antecesor Bush...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/126402-china-convoca-embajadores-eeuu-japon-islas-disputa


----------



## ramsés (26 Abr 2014)

_[/COLOR]La "provocación" de Obama ya tiene "respuesta"... Este gilipollas va a hacer "bueno" a un imbécil como fue su antecesor Bush...

- China convoca a los embajadores de EE.UU. y de JapÃ³n por las islas en disputa â€“ RT[/QUOTE]
_
Y al principio pensábamos que un afroamericano iba a traer paz "urbi et orbi", ya le dieron el nobel de la paz al principio.
Pero expulsó inmediatamente a uno de su gobierno por decir que los hechos del 11/9/2001 eran de falsa bandera, eso me hizo sospechar, y no digamos tirar una sábana al mar y decir sin más imágenes que han matado y tirado al mar a Bin Laden, un cuento que no se lo creyeron ni los niños.
A ver si no arman una escabechina en el mar de China oriental, que algunos analistas dicen que USA tiene en el punto de mira a China y Rusia. Después de que los pobres chinos les compraron un montón de papeles sin valor. Desagradecidos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Respecto a LaRouche no he visto todavía el vídeo que colocastes ayer y espero verlo esta madrugada. Así que no opinaré sobre el mismo, ya que no tengo elementos para hacerlo. Ahora bien, eso no quita para que tenga un gran respeto por LaRouche y que es uno de los principales economistas que han existido. Ha pronosticado muchas de las crisis económicas que se han producido en el mundo y, quizás, algunos se refieren a él un poco "alegremente" porque no conocen su obra.

Es un individuo que se caracteriza por ser un gran opositor a los gobiernos americanos y estuvo encarcelado de 1989 a 1994, tras ser declarado culpable de conspiración. Fue un caso bastante "apestoso" y que algunos han comparado con el asunto "Dreyfus"... En fin, LaRouche tiene motivos para ser cómo es...

Luego, hablamos de un hombre que creo que ya sobrepasa los 80 años y, efectivamente, muchas veces se le va la "olla", pero eso no desvirtúa para nada toda su obra. Es un tío que merece mucho la pena el leerlo. Sobre Obama está claro que no goza de sus "preferencias" y sí todo lo contrario, aunque como él hay mucha gente de prestigio en los EE.UU. que dice más o menos lo mismo y allí nadie se rasga las vestiduras... Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que en esta parte del mundo nos enteremos de algo más que de parte de la "copla"...

Dejo un enlace relacionado con el hilo... y que me hace pensar en lo que ha comentado Barba.

- Las exportaciones de oro de Estados Unidos a Hong Kong, en máximos

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Abr 2014)

Me alegra por fin saludaros

Ahora paso por unos momentos muy distintos a los habituales, mis amos me han "subido de rango" y realmente estoy muy ocupado, no obstante, intento seguir este hilo cada vez que puedo.

Una pena que no pueda daros las gracias, pero que sepais que estoy con vosotros.

Pasando a lo relevante que he leido, Fernando, perdona por no estar de acuerdo contigo sobre el "motor de agua", de verdad quiero creerlo pero mi experiencia sobre esos temas -me dedico a temas relacionados- me impide corroborarlo, seria un gran avance que ese tipo de "energía" estuviera con nosotros, no sería problema para la casta sacar tajada sobre ello porque se inventarian impuestos y nos sablearian igualmente, pero por mi experiencia puedo decir abiertamente que el problema es energético. 

Ya sabéis todos que lo de Crimea es por la energía, no nos hagamos pajas, es un cortijo de Rusia pero Occidente quiere parte del pastel, espero que haya algún trato de por medio con Putin (lo mas seguro) porque sino veremos una guerra cojonuda, aunque a España se la suda el gas de Rusia, a Alemania no, así que si hay "corte de gas" lo sufrirá España porque tendremos que abastecer al resto de Europa con lo que nos toca del pastel.
Si sois capaces de comprenderlo, entenderéis que si sumamos estas variables a las de imprimir "dinero" de la nada, sabréis el sitio que les corresponde a los MPs (que son el dinero por excelencia, son la "tetuda" ante la duda).

Saludos hamijos, no dejeis de escribir y mantener este importantisimo hilo vivo.

Una pena que no pueda escribir mas, pero espero poder hacerlo pronto, que yo también quiero aportar. 
Saludos

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 20:41 ----------

Sobre las bombas atómicas me gustaría decir que para mí el tema va sobre que los Alemanes obtuvieron los resultados definitivos (a traves del tema de Tule), así que esto va mucho más allá de lo que podamos saber, incluso hay fotos en la web que nos indican que las bombas que se lanzaron en Hiroshima y Nagasaki tenían la esvastica pintada (puede ser fake, por eso digo que la verdad no la sabremos nunca)

En mi humilde opinión, pienso que lo importante es la información y su comprensión, estamos a un nivel que no es nada bueno repetir como loros cualquier cosa que leamos.

Creo que ahora tenemos un problema grave de capacidad y nivel intelectual, un ejemplo muy sarcástico es la peli de idiocracia.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Me alegro de que profesionalmente te hayan subido de "rango" y disfrútalo mientras dure, porque las empresas -incluída la tuya- al final tienen "dificultades" para "recordar" los servicios prestados, pero eso se aprende con los años...

Hombre, yo lo que he visto es un coche funcionando con agua, pero claro tampoco es un tema que "controle" y, seguramente, por tu profesión tú sabrás más que yo. Ahora bien, lo que no me vas a discutir, entre otras cosas porque está bien documentado, es que los alemanes (y luego los japoneses) fabricaron comustible sintético. Y luego, al acabar la II WW, los soviéticos lo fabricaron también durante un tiempo.

Yo no tengo dudas de que existen otras formas de conseguir energía barata, pero tambén tengo claro que interesa que sigamos por este "rumbo", pero bueno Refinanciado tampoco vamos a discutir sobre ello ya que es normal que nuestras opiniones no sean "uniformes", sino sería muy aburrido... ¿No te parece? Lo importante es mantener nuestra amistad.

Efectivamente, en Crimea hay Petróleo y Gas en abundancia, pero también lo hay cerca de allí: Chipre, Siria, Turquía, Grecia... Bueno, Crimea formó parte de Rusia durante algunos siglos y no los años que llevaba siendo ucraniana gracias a una "borrachera" de Kruschev, por tanto lo de "cortijo" no tiene ningún sentido. Además, es que si vemos cómo se formó Ucrania es que es lógico lo que está sucediendo por allí.

Y Crimea/Ucrania es la "excusa perfecta" que están utilizando los americanos para tocarle los "huevos" a Putin, de la misma manera que ese es el "objetivo" del viaje de Obama por Oriente con respecto a China. Y es que en los medios de comunicación americanos nadie cuestiona que han sido los EE.UU. quienes han creado la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania.

No sé, Refinanciado, pero creo que hay un poco de mito sobre la Sociedad de Thule porque ésta fue disuelta por Hitler y que nunca asistió a una sola sesión de dicha sociedad. No es menos cierto que la Sociedad de Thule dio lugar al DAP y que Hitler transformó más tarde en el Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán.

Está claro que muchos miembros de la Sociedad de Thule ocuparon puestos relevantes en el Partido Nazi como fue el caso de Rudolf Hess, por dar un ejemplo de los muchos que se pueden dar. Te recuerdo, Refinanciado, que la heredera "natural" de la Sociedad de Thule fue la Ahnnerbe de las SS.

Sobre el Programa Nuclear Nazi y otras "armas secretas" todo el control estaba bajo el General de las SS, Hans Kammler, y es muy probable que el "Proyecto Manhattan" adaptará el mismo donde ellos no podían avanzar más... y es que tres meses antes del lanzamiento de la primera bomba ya se cuestionaba la continuación del programa.

He visto fotos de las bombas "alemanas" y no observé ningún símbolo nazi en las mismas. Es más, luego las ví con los colores que tenían antes de lanzarse: azul y amarillo abeja. Claro que son fotos de aquella época y tampoco tengo la seguridad de que fueran "auténticas", "alemanas", etc.

Respecto a la película, no sé si te refieres a la que está en boca de todo el mundo, pues normalmente ya tengo una vida muy intelectual, de manera que cuando voy al Cine es para distraerme y si puedo reírme pues mucho mejor. Prefiero no especular más allá, ya que el "patio" anda ya bastante "cabreado" y uno no es ajeno a ello.

Nada, Refinanciado, que espero te "liberes" un poco y nos brindes tus comentarios y que ya sabes que valoro, aunque haya cosas en las que podamos estar en desacuerdo, pero de eso se trata también... ¿No?

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 23:28 ----------

Mira, Refinanciado, acabo de leer un artículo americano y que va en la misma línea que lo hacia en mí anterior comentario. Evidentemente, es de un medio "metalero y, por tanto, le da ese enfoque...

- Gold And Silver - Prospects For Both From A Russian POV | Michael Noonan | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (26 Abr 2014)

Hombre, yo lo que he visto es un coche funcionando con agua, pero claro tampoco es un tema que "controle" y, seguramente, por tu profesión tú sabrás más que yo. Ahora bien, lo que no me vas a discutir, entre otras cosas porque está bien documentado, es que los alemanes (y luego los japoneses) fabricaron comustible sintético. Y luego, al acabar la II WW, los soviéticos lo fabricaron también durante un tiempo.

Yo no tengo dudas de que existen otras formas de conseguir energía barata, pero tambén tengo claro que interesa que sigamos por este "rumbo", pero bueno Refinanciado tampoco vamos a discutir sobre ello ya que es normal que nuestras opiniones no sean "uniformes", sino sería muy aburrido... ¿No te parece? Lo importante es mantener nuestra amistad.


Hola a todos

Fernando mira que siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo menos en esto Combustibles sinteticos pues se podran hacer y se habran hecho pero eso no es lo importante, lo que realmente importa es la TASA DE RETORNO ENERGETICO TRE porque si al final gastas más energia en crear un combustible sintético que la energia que obtienes de él, entonces vamos listos. Es lo que pasa con los biocombustibles que toda la energía que tienes que gastas en producirlo (plantar, fertilizantes, pesticidas, transporte, etc...) prácticamente es la mismas cantidad de energía que obtienes. 

Y creo que los AMOS no tienen forma de encontrar energía barata porque si la hubiese no nos estarían intentando meter el fracking hasta por los ojos sabiendose ya que es un desastre para el medioambiente pero tambien económico (las empresas USA estan perdiendo hasta la camisa con el fracking). Creo que para los AMOS el fracking es el último medio para alargar la fiesta "energética" un par de años más aunque a su fin estemos peor que al principio.:

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, Tons: Ya he dicho que es "bueno" que haya opinones dispares y si se argumentan pues mucho mejor. La verdad, es que yo tenía una opinión bastante parecida a la tuya y a la de Refinanciado, pero cada vez me lo estoy cuestionando más, pero eso no quiere decir que yo esté "acertado" y vosotros equivocados. Tampoco es un tema que domine en lo "técnico", pero sí que lo he tocado porque me gusta la Geopolítica y entonces nos encontramos con un tema que es "obligado" tocar.

Personalmente, te diré que me llegan muchos enlaces de la prensa extranjera, y entre ellos de la alemana. Bien, recuerdo haber leído no hace mucho que en Alemania se consideraba que la energía solar y eólica eran más ecológicas y económicas que utilizar comustibles fósiles. También recuerdo, así por encima, que en Alemania, en el año 2012, un KWh de energía eólica tenía un coste promedio total de 8,1 centimos y el de energía nuclear de 16,4... Son datos que recuerdo así a "grosso modo", pero estoy seguro de que si busco información al respecto la encuentro.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que se tengan que fabricar los diferentes elementos para la obtención de esa energía, pero eso sólo tiene un coste económico y humano (mano de obra) y tú me dirás ¿y te parece poco? Pues, la respuesta es SI, porque estamos hablando de que se están acabando las reservas fósiles y de que ello puede llevar a un colapso de nuestra civilización. ¿Entonces? Si no cambiamos esta sociedad y no nos ponemos a trabajar para ello, pues nada a esperar que llegue el "Juicio Final"...

Medios hay y mano de obra parada también, pero claro -insisto- a los que tú denominas "Amos" no les interesa y quién te dice a ti que no existen otras energías ya descubiertas y que se están usando. ¿O piensas que los OVNIs vienen de Marte...?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Abr 2014)

Buenas Fernando, tienes razón, las empresas olvidan muy fácilmente los servicios prestados, no sé aún como evitar el ser tan gilipollas y tomarme tan en serio mis "responsabilidades" -aún con enchufados a mi alrededor-, supongo que el no tener enchufes ni la vida asegurada (al menos la sensación de tenerla) nos queda como opción hacer las cosas lo mejor que se puedan y con la mayor profesionalidad posible (que también me equivoco, no soy perfecto), sólo nos queda la ilusión de que algún día se hará justicia (y n.p.i. de cómo se hará).

El tema del motor de agua, no es que no sea posible, la cuestión es que la manera en que lo venden sí que es imposible, en el caso de que sea posible, me gustaría saber la cantidad de energía y de que tipo es la que se emplea para conseguirlo. 

Lo del combustible sintético puede ser cierto, pero volviendo a mi comentario anterior, lo importante es saber la energía que se empleó para obtenerlo, supongo que será como el fracking de ahora, que es muy inviable y con altos costes medioambientales, más bien es un engañabobos y baza política para seguir aborregando gente.

Es como los que dicen que ahora se puede fabricar oro, es cierto, pero el coste energético lo hace tan prohibitivo que el solo intentarlo asegura la ruina.

La realidad es que la energía realmente barata se está extinguiendo, admito que el petróleo nunca se acabará, pero el momento en que necesitarás 2 barriles para obtener 1 está muy cerca y eso tanto económicamente como energéticamente es inviable.

Sobre lo de la bomba atómica, una vez leí un artículo (y muy bien documentado) sobre las carencias que había en el proyecto Manhattan y sobre cómo los alemanes iban muy adelantados al respecto, incluso que el comentario de Hitler sobre que tenían un arma que le haría ganar no iba desencaminado, me parece que al final la decisión de ganar la WWII la tuvieron los científicos alemanes y la cartera de los aliados (incluyendo amnistías), hubiese querido incluirte ese link, pero lamentablemente ya no existe. Lo de mencionar a tule (Thule como bien me has corregido), es para recalcar a los posibles creyentes de la "supremacía blanca" que no exactamente los nazis han desarrollado ciertos conocimientos avanzados, sino que recibieron ayuda externa, por qué, cómo y quién, no lo tengo claro, pero al igual que la financiación la recibieron de los mismos a los cuales exterminaban (a través de Preston Bush, padre y abuelo de recientes presidentes de USA), es posible que sus creencias y rituales no hayan sido en vano.

Últimamente no sé que sucede, tenía bastantes enlaces de cosas muy interesantes que cuando quiero echar mano de ellos, simplemente no están, quiero pensar que es la crisis y que los dueños de los blogs y webs no han podido mantenerlos, y no que "alguien" los borra sin más.

No creo que el tema de Crimea sólo sea para tocarle los huevos a Putin, aparte de petróleo y gas, también tiene grandes extensiones de tierra muy fértil este enlace explica de manera muy similar a lo que pienso que sucede La clave ucraniana, sobre los países que están alrededor y lo que le ha sucedido, me queda bastante más claro el tema (querían despejar posible obstáculos), tampoco olvidemos que una de las condiciones para inyectar dinero a Grecia, fue el comprarle algunos submarinos a Alemania (y para que coño los quieren si no tienen ni para comer?) y Alemania "regalarle" un par a Israel.

No lo sé Fernando, pero me da la sensación de que Rusia jugaba el juego alegremente, pero le sucedió que miró alrededor y no vio a ningún tonto, así que comprendió que era el siguiente.

Y ojo, respecto a ese tema opino igual que tú, que no me fío ni un pelo ni de Rusia ni de China, creo que una supremacía mundial por parte de ellos sería mucho peor que lo que tenemos ahora.

Saludos y espero poder comentar más a menudo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que ahora me comentas. Excelente el artículo que enlazas y que recomiendo. Supongo que el exceso de "faena" hace que no visite tanto esa web y que es muy buena.

Sí, que "alguien" está borrando muchas cosas en la Red y yo mismo soy un claro ejemplo pues hace muchas décadas escribí bastante y a duras penas encuentro algo... Y algunas cosas las he encontrado en Rusia donde nunca publiqué nada. De todas formas, el problema de la Red es que hay un exceso de información y mucha de ella está puesta ahí para "confundir" o "redirigir" más que para informar.

Yo soy de los que opinan que el Petróleo nunca se acabará y nos "irémos" antes nosotros, pero también tengo claro que el consumo es desproporcionado, por tanto no es difícil esperar "cuellos de botella" y con las implicaciones que ello conlleva.

Bueno, en el tema del Nazismo y los americanos habría mucho que contar, y me parece que tampoco sabemos de la "misa" ni la mitad. Te diría que hubo un "intercambio de cromos" poco antes de que finalizase la II WW. Mira, son más 40 años dedicados a este tema y creo que algo sé al respecto, aparte de haber conocido a bastante gente que vivió aquellos trágicos tiempos y sin haber llegado a una conclusión final, pienso que lo que nos ha llegado es una "adulteración" de la auténtica Historia... Es más, a veces me pregunto si finalmente algunos de los objetivos del Nazismo no se han cumplido ya.

Por supuesto, y ya sabes como pienso al respecto, para nada me seducen ni Rusia, ni China, ni los BRICS... Este es un puzzle más complejo de lo que parece a simple vista.

Nada, Refinanciado, lo dejo hasta otra ocasión en que te "estires"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tons (27 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tons: Ya he dicho que es "bueno" que haya opinones dispares y si se argumentan pues mucho mejor. La verdad, es que yo tenía una opinión bastante parecida a la tuya y a la de Refinanciado, pero cada vez me lo estoy cuestionando más, pero eso no quiere decir que yo esté "acertado" y vosotros equivocados. Tampoco es un tema que domine en lo "técnico", pero sí que lo he tocado porque me gusta la Geopolítica y entonces nos encontramos con un tema que es "obligado" tocar.
> 
> Personalmente, te diré que me llegan muchos enlaces de la prensa extranjera, y entre ellos de la alemana. Bien, recuerdo haber leído no hace mucho que en Alemania se consideraba que la energía solar y eólica eran más ecológicas y económicas que utilizar comustibles fósiles. También recuerdo, así por encima, que en Alemania, en el año 2012, un KWh de energía eólica tenía un coste promedio total de 8,1 centimos y el de energía nuclear de 16,4... Son datos que recuerdo así a "grosso modo", pero estoy seguro de que si busco información al respecto la encuentro.
> 
> ...



Fernando opino como tú, siendo esta nuestra sociedad unicamente una sociedad de consumo de enrgía hay que dar un paso adelante y con lo único que parece que nos queda que son las renovables, pero teniendo claro sus muchisimas limitaciones, creo que habria que olvidarese de esta sociedad megaindustrializada superconsumista de recursos y energía y hay que tener encuenta el esfuerzo titianico (economia de guerra) que nos supondría pasar de un tipo de sociedad a otro:8::8: (yo más bien, no me imagino a la gente ni intentandolo, prefieren morir con las botas puestas y la tablet y iphon en la mano :y como tu dices estoy hay que hacerlo antes de que se acaben los recursos fósiles y cuando digo acaben me refiero a que consuma más energía en extraerlos que la que me proporcionan. Hace tiempo lei este post The Oil Crash: Un mix renovable a escala global con tecnologías probadas y materiales comunes donde nos hablan de como sería esta transformación de la que hablaba. Es un escrito muy técnico pero nos sirve para ver el esfuerzo que nos supondría. O empezamos pronto o ya será tarde pero bueno....veremos (desde dentro) los acontecimientos que nos esperan.

Para que no se diga que este no es un hilo metalero  esto es un parrafo del post:

La energía solar fotovoltaica no puede considerarse aún parte de la solución debido a su dependencia de materiales que son muy escasos, pero podría contribuir a la solución en el futuro, con tecnologías actualmente en desarrollo basadas en pirita, Zn3P2 o silicio amorfo sin utilización de plata.

Sera que es el elemento más usado por el hombre despues del petrole, es escaso y que se está acercando el silver peak... pues los bullion banks no lo deben saber porque solamente se dedican a tirar el precio:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, Tons: Excelente tu comentario y el enlace que nos facilitas y que es muy interesante, de hecho va en la línea de que estamos comentando.

Mira, Tons, Occidente, y luego irá Oriente, caerán porque se ha implantado lo que tú indicas: una sociedad consumista y que requiere de un gran gasto energético para mantenerse, pero todo tiene "caducidad" y ese modelo ya no sirve y supongo que las "élites" buscarán la solución "aligerando" la población y ya se me entiende... No necesariamente con una Tercera Guerra Mundial, ya que en el pasado se han probado con éxito distintas "fórmulas" y es que damos por buenas las explicaciones "oficiales", pero éstas cuando se analizan no pasan el "corte" y aquí me refiero al enorme poder que tienen las multinacionales relacionadas con la Salud y que forman auténticos grupos de presión político-económica.

Efectivamente, aciertas cuando dices que habría que cambiar la Sociedad a una Economía de Guerra, pero sería preferible a lo que es inevitable, de seguir por el actual camino, y que es una Economía de Supervivencia...

El mundo "desarrollado" actual es cada vez más semejante al que desembocó en la II WW, aunque en Alemania en los años anteriores se consiguió un mejora terrible en lo social y en lo económico. Después a Hitler se le fue la "olla" con la componente racial y lo que pudo ser un "experimento" interesante, el llamado "Patrón Trabajo", se quedó en nada, pero claro que los anglosajones y el Sionismo ya pusieron toda la "carne en el asador" para que no prosperase.

El problema añadido que tenemos es que nuestra sociedad gusta más de una "austeridad subsidiada", es decir se ha "acomodado" a lo que es pernicioso en su propia naturaleza, en vez de contribuir a levantar una sociedad moribunda. El ejemplo más palpable es lo sucedido en Detroit y que nos avanza lo que "viene". Y que nadie me malinterprete: la culpa en sí no es de la gente, porque ésta suele tener un comportamiento de efecto "rebaño", sino que la culpa es de aquellos que dirigen nuestro mundo y que mejor prueba tenemos que lo sucedido en nuestro país. Y es que aquí ha habido unos "gobernantes", asesorados por un ejército de "sabios", que ni puta idea de Economía y así nos ha ido y nos irá...

En definitiva, SI que se puede cambiar este estado de cosas, pero cambiando la Sociedad y está claro que perdiendo "comodidades", pero ya me dirás de qué les van a servir la tablet y el iphon en ese futuro que se aproxima a pasos agigantados... 

Nada, Tons, somos pocos Quijotes para tantos Sancho Panza... Y respecto a la Plata, pues que sigan tirando los precios... algunos estamos por la labor de la "chatarrería platera". Aunque la caída de los precios me hace pensar a veces que estemos en puertas de una fuerte recesión de carácter mundial y es que sino no lo acabo de entender. Debo ser duro de "mollera"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ramsés (27 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> jejeje, joer con el Lyndon, proponer el secuestro de Obama, sin matarlo de momento, como solución a la guerra nuclear suena un poco raro, pero el argumento de que hay que colonizar Marte como la salvación de la humanidad porque el brazo de la galaxia donde se encuentra nuestro sistema solar va a pasar por una zona de radiación, ahí se le ha ido un poco la olla.
> 
> jejejej... necesita un asesor.
> 
> Salud



Necesita un psiquiatra, también dice que 3/4 partes de la población USA odian a OBama.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Tú crees que LaRouche va muy "desencaminado" en cuanto a lo que comenta, pues te diré que se acerca más a la realidad de lo que te piensas. Quizás, sea excesivo decir que 3/4 partes de la población americana odia a Obama. Aunque esa cifra es perfectamente válida para el Sur de los Estados Unidos... Además, la pasada semana se conoció la última encuesta realizada en EE.UU. sobre la popularidad de Obama y sólo recibió la aprobación del 42,4% y eso que superó los últimos resultados.

No te engañes, ramsés, porque cualquiera que conozca los "mimbres" que rodean la vida de Obama, sabe perfectamente que es un "producto prefabricado"... Somos muchos los que pensamos que Barack Obama fue postulado como un "candidato de cambio" dentro de la táctica de las "élites" ("the power that be") y que fuera el "vehículo" ideal para buscar un responsable del derrumbe del Imperio y del final del "American Way of Life". Sólo tienes que fijarte en que es la personificiación de la "imperfección" del modelo "histórico" americano: blanco, anglosajón y protestante...

Con sus "moldes" es imposible que hubiera llegado a Presidente de la mayor potencia mundial, sino fuera porque era el "candidato" ideal para las "élites" y que son las que suelen elegir a los presidentes americanos.

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Abr 2014)

buenas.. gracias.. tengo lectura acumulada golfetes..
con el nano.. me quedo leyendoos hasta la madrugada..

una duda..
con los ultimos movimientos de los mps..
¿Qué ratio pensais seria el adecuado ahora entre oro y plata. ..?
no el que deseamos... sino el que es...jeje
gracias..
se supone que es precio del oro. partido precio de la plata...¿no?

Gracias un saludo..


----------



## atom ant (27 Abr 2014)

...una interesante explicación técnica sobre el incidente del Donald Cook

---------- Post added 27-abr-2014 at 22:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Tú crees que LaRouche va muy "desencaminado" en cuanto a lo que comenta, pues te diré que se acerca más a la realidad de lo que te piensas. Quizás, sea excesivo decir que 3/4 partes de la población americana odia a Obama. Aunque esa cifra es perfectamente válida para el Sur de los Estados Unidos... Además, la pasada semana se conoció la última encuesta realizada en EE.UU. sobre la popularidad de Obama y sólo recibió la aprobación del 42,4% y eso que superó los últimos resultados.
> 
> No te engañes, ramsés, porque cualquiera que conozca los "mimbres" que rodean la vida de Obama, sabe perfectamente que es un "producto prefabricado"... Somos muchos los que pensamos que Barack Obama fue postulado como un "candidato de cambio" dentro de la táctica de las "élites" ("the power that be") y que fuera el "vehículo" ideal para buscar un responsable del derrumbe del Imperio y del final del "American Way of Life". Sólo tienes que fijarte en que es la personificiación de la "imperfección" del modelo "histórico" americano: blanco, anglosajón y protestante...
> 
> ...



Comparto la opinión de que Obama es una marioneta de los anglosajonIos pero este hombre está pidiendo un golpe de estado argumentando que Obama es un demente peligroso, mientras que todo su discurso, al menos este que le he escuchado, esta basado en la hipérbole.
Dejando aparte el tema de Marte y la radiación cósmica, decir que 3/4 partes de la población odian a Obama demuestra que no tiene mucho sentido de la medida, entre la desaprobación y el odio hay varios pueblos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, trasgukoke: El ratio actual está en 66:1. Excesivo a todas luces...

Hola, atom ant: ¿Sólo LaRouche está pidiendo un Golpe de Estado en los EE.UU.? Mira, sobre este tema escribí bastante en dos foros antes de hacerlo en el actual y, la verdad, es que hay información al respecto, al igual que sobre los dos intentos de asesinato que se conocieron en su momento...

Todo esto se ha "olvidado", pero no para aquellos que seguimos la información que nos llegaba desde los EE.UU. Y, por cierto, reflexiona sobre esto: Obama tuvo que jurar su cargo por segunda vez cuando fue elegido en la primera legislatura. "Técnicamente", por un fallo en las palabras empleadas a la hora de la jura.

Bien, en las 36 horas siguientes, los Estados Unidos estuvieron en manos del Secretario de Defensa, Robert Gates, y donde se "purgó" a varios militares, por no hablar de los "suicidos" posteriores de varios importantes miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de aquel país. Destituciones parecidas sucedieron después de que ganase las segundas elecciones. En fin, algo "raro" SI que es... ¿No?

Y ya he comentado que LaRouche tiene una edad muy avanzada y supongo que eso también influye en algunos de los comentarios que realiza. Yo me quedo más con sus trabajos de Economía y paso un poco de lo que dice ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (27 Abr 2014)

Cambiando ligeramente de tema, siempre pensé que las guerras del siglo XXI serían por los recursos y en Ucrania la verdad es que no veo "botín". Aparte de Irán, otro gran peligro que veo de guerra gorda bastante inevitable sería por la posesión de las pequeñas pero importantísimas islas Senkaku













Japón sin materias primas ni energía, ahora sin nuclear, necesita de ese gas.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2014 at 23:46 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, trasgukoke: El ratio actual está en 66:1. Excesivo a todas luces...
> 
> Hola, atom ant: ¿Sólo LaRouche está pidiendo un Golpe de Estado en los EE.UU.? Mira, sobre este tema escribí bastante en dos foros antes de hacerlo en el actual y, la verdad, es que hay información al respecto, al igual que sobre los dos intentos de asesinato que se conocieron en su momento...
> 
> ...



Desconozco esos datos que comentas Fernando, pero vamos que Obama es la marioneta, 100%marketing, del proyecto anglosajonio, no me cabe duda.

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (27 Abr 2014)

No estoy de acuerdo. Obama ha sido hasta ahora un gobernante que mira hacia los pobres. Si tenéis un poco de tiempo, leed un poco su política interior, radicalmente opuesta a la de su anterior presidente Bush.
Barack Obama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## atom ant (28 Abr 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Obama ha sido hasta ahora un gobernante que mira hacia los pobres. Si tenéis un poco de tiempo, leed un poco su política interior, radicalmente opuesta a la de su anterior presidente Bush.
> Barack Obama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



cierto, en cierta medida por que es lo que toca a un demócrata y en otra por lo que comento de que es un avatar una imagen, si no lo consigue al menos lo ha intentado, queda bien con los pobres, pero mejor con los bancos, con el ejercito etc., américa ya está ganada se trata de dominar el mundo

yo ciertamente no comencé a abrir los ojos sobre su peligrosidad hasta la revolución-Facebook de Libia.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

Pues, alguien me ha estado leyendo y me ha enviado esto...

- Niño sorprende a Obama tras preguntarle por qué es tan odiado | Prensa.cl

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 00:31 ----------

Y el Oro, de momento, ha abierto al alza, de forma mínima, pero bueno algo es algo... Dejo un enlace del pasado viernes:

- El oro pone a prueba la tendencia bajista | Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (28 Abr 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> ... la revolución-Facebook de Libia.



... hablando de monigotes de los anglosajonïos, 






Un judío financiando las elecciones de un nazi ,,, con horca (de labrador).


----------



## atom ant (28 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, al final no se ha liado demasiado gorda el fin de semana, panorama tranquilo a estas horas de la mañana pero... ¿vamos p'arriba o p'abajo?

A pesar de que digan que en Mayo toca vender, en mi opinión no deberían dejar caer las bolsas, ni liarse en Ucrania, hasta después de las elecciones europeas y de hecho no me extrañaría un repunte para cargarse unos cuantos osos, antes de recortar...







el paladio también está en un punto interesante y habrá que ver que sanciones económicas o tal imponen a Rusia... (en observación)


----------



## ramsés (28 Abr 2014)

Cuando digo (o deseo) que el oro va a subir mucho, en cuanto se líe muy gorda porque el Tío Sam ya se ha liado a hostias con un país, tengo la sensación de ser un Testigo de Jehová diciendo que el fin está muy cerca.
Con ese rollo llevan más de 100 años sin acertar, y yo algunos años que no deshago posiciones porque entraría en pérdidas.
Aún así, conservo la esperanza de un subidón del oro.


----------



## atom ant (28 Abr 2014)

las guerras locales de baja intensidad parece que no afectan demasiado al oro ni a la bolsa pero este segundo semestre es probable que veamos esa subida y no será por guerras sino por los test bancarios de este verano...según Santiago Niño Becerra van a ser desastrosos

Y el BCE ya está preparando las tiritas, la manera de justificar un QE ilimitado es la inflación pero en fin, alineación planetaria.







Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Aquí, en el tema de los MPs, es una cuestión de "paciencia" y hablamos de una carrera de "largo plazo"... Que se revalorizan antes, pues mejor si ello obedece a cuestiones puramente "técnicas" o de reconocimiento de su valor, pero para nada que sea a través de un conflicto bélico y menos si tiene repercusiones mundiales.

El que tenga "prisas" en los MPs y tenga pérdidas que no pueda asumir o "soportar", pues lo mejor es vender. Yo es lo que hacía cuando estaba en otros mercados "especulativos" como eran la Bolsa, Bonos, Divisas, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

Para "empaparse" y es muy bueno...

- El “rescate” bancario español: un “botín” multimillonario | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## ramsés (28 Abr 2014)

_El que tenga "prisas" en los MPs y tenga pérdidas que no pueda asumir o "soportar", pues lo mejor es vender. Yo es lo que hacía cuando estaba en otros mercados "especulativos" como eran la Bolsa, Bonos, Divisas, etc.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]_

Es que no tienes paciencia, no sé si notas que el ambiente se va tensando en diferentes puntos del globo, y aunque digáis que no, la fragilidad del dólar (y posible del €) hacen previsible una subida inesperada y no por ello menos gozosa. Que Dios reparta suerte, a quien la merezca.
Gabinete Caligari- Que Dios Reparta Suerte, La Edad de Oro, Madrid 1983 - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

¿Paciencia? Tengo mucha y es lógica dada mí edad... Y es que ya he visto mucho y suelo "razonar" por mí cuenta.

Mira, ramsés: Te dejo un articulo ya "viejo" (15/02/09) y que podría haberse escrito hoy, pero seguimos más o menos igual... Por tanto, va a ser cuestión de "paciencia", tanto si gusta como si no... Lo que no quita para que las cosas puedan precipitarse de un día para otro, pero eso nos va a coger "desprevenidos" el día que nos "pille", aunque podamos tener hechos los "deberes". Y sino al tiempo...

- Rebelion. La geopolítica esperable con la Gran Depresión del Siglo XXI

Que las cosas a nivel geopolítico están "horribles", pues SI, pero peor que en otros tiempos pasados y relativamente recientes, pues NO...

Lo bueno de conocer la Historia es que se pueden rebatir algunos argumentos. Por ejemplo, actualmente, tenemos la Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea, pero hubo muchos más riesgos en Europa cuando en la Alemania Oriental, en concreto en Berlín Este, en 1953, y especialmente en Hungría, en 1956, donde se produjeron unos graves estallidos sociales contra el dominio soviético.

Por otro lado, el mundo estuvo más cerca de una Guerra Mundial en la Guerra de Corea (1950), la Crisis de los Misiles de Cuba (1962), la Guerra de Vietnam, etc. Es decir, que episodios mucho más graves que los actuales ya han existido, aunque está claro que de seguir con la actual conflictividad, pues esto tiene muy "mala pinta"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 00:03 ----------

Y si quieres algo más "apocalíptico", pues te dejo esto que acabo de recibir:

- https://www.shtfplan.com/headline-n...eading-into-the-prophesied-end-times_04282014


----------



## _Mirar_ (29 Abr 2014)

Barrick y Newmont rompen negociaciones de fusión


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EE.UU. SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ORO

Y también esto...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/126610-sanciones-eeuu-rusia-renuncia-dolar


----------



## taurus (29 Abr 2014)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UEOQ1Fqkk...1600/US+Gold-Bullion-Exports-to-Hong-Kong.jpg


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2014)

Y esta mañana en TVE los "analistas" celebrando las cifras de la EPA... La mayor parte de ellos son afines al Gobierno y se les nota, pero desde luego hay que tener mucha "jeta" para vendernos lo "infumable". Menuda gentuza...

Aquí dejo la noticia con el fondo "real" y es que seguimos estando como siempre: en la más PUTA MISERIA...

- La EPA revela que la economía española continúa destruyendo puestos de trabajo - Noticias de Economía


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2014)

Interesante artículo... A destacar que 1º) China y Rusia firman un acuerdo en que los suministros energéticos de Rusia se pagarán en yuanes. Que Alemania vaya tomando "nota"... y 2º) Brasil y China han decidido utilizar otras divisas diferentes al USD para sus intercambios comerciales... por tanto, un "ejemplo" que muchos seguirán.

- Rebelion. El dólar dejará de ser el único rey


----------



## ramsés (29 Abr 2014)

Por otro lado, el mundo estuvo más cerca de una Guerra Mundial en la Guerra de Corea (1950), la Crisis de los Misiles de Cuba (1962), la Guerra de Vietnam, etc. Es decir, que episodios mucho más graves que los actuales ya han existido, aunque está claro que de seguir con la actual conflictividad, pues esto tiene muy "mala pinta"...

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/126608-defensa-rusia-eeuu-presencia-militar
¿Sólo mala pinta, o es chulería usana?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Más bien, "mala pinta"... Está claro que hasta hace poco los EE.UU. imponían "su" ley con unas maneras que nos recordaban las películas del Far West, pero últimamente está observando como sus potenciales enemigos cada vez son más fuertes y están consiguiendo formar un frente común y cada vez más mayoritario en todo el mundo. Esta situación recuerda mucho los últimos dos siglos del Imperio Romano de Occidente, aunque me temo que aquí todo va a ir mucho más rápido...

Por cierto, rescato una vieja entrevista que le hicieron a Maurizio Simoncelli y nos sirve para entender muchas cosas sobre la industria armamentística de los EE.UU. y sus implicaciones internacionales.

- 30Giorni | El poder de las armas (Entrevista a Maurizio Simoncelli por Davide Malacaria )

Y esto sobre la "presión" militar de EE.UU. sobre Rusia... Aunque aquí hay una gran "exageración" por parte de los rusos.

- Rusia acusa a EE.UU. de una presencia militar "sin precedentes" en sus fronteras â€“ RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2014)

Este es un muy buen artículo... Aunque nada de lo que dice tiene desperdicio, destacaría lo siguiente: "Si nos remontamos a la Historia, una gran cantidad de Hiperinflaciones se iniciaron con la Deflación."

- Editorials | Mauldin Economics

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 00:29 ----------

Y sobre la Plata...

- Silver - The Worldâ€™s Most Undervalued Asset? | www.goldcore.com


----------



## atom ant (30 Abr 2014)

Buenos días

la platuqui pasándolas putis...

si al gráfico de la plata le quitamos el nombre y se lo mostramos a cualquiera, te diría que parece que el entorno de los 19, y con un super-euro pre-QE, sería un buen momento para compra.

pero... nos tienen el comido el coco.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 10:42 ----------

Compruebe los lugares donde haya estado haciendo transacciones por internet, contraseñas etc


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2014)

¡Ay! estos "tipos" de JPMorgan...

- "CompaÃ±Ã­as financieras de Wall Street se benefician de la muerte de sus empleados" â€“ RT


----------



## atom ant (30 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pPgSPOi07Lo[/YOUTUBE]
los datos para analizar en el test son al cierre de 2013 y los resultados no deberían conocerse hasta noviembre

Por otro lado, todo esto de las sanciones de EEUU a los amigos de Putin y tal, ¿no les suena un poco ridículo?
_"Dmitri Rogozin, vice primer ministro ruso al cargo de la industria militar y espacial, sugirió a EE.UU., a través de Twitter, que utilizase un trampolín para enviar a sus astronautas a la Estación Espacial Internacional."_


----------



## taurus (30 Abr 2014)

Esta foto dice que el dinero gana mas batallas que las bombas y tanques,ver a un excanciller alemán y a putin abrazarse no tiene precio ja ja
http://ep01.epimg.net/internacional...98792569_923750_1398792776_noticia_normal.jpg


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2014)

Dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras... Y la fuente es americana...

- The West Prepares: These Are All NATO Aircraft Deployments In Response To The Ukraine Crisis | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: PLATA ¿EL ACTIVO MÁS SUBVALUADO DEL MUNDO?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

- Pensamiento crítico Â» El silenciado movimiento de tropas estadounidenses cerca de Ucrania

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/126777-china-eeuu-potencias-economia


----------



## racional (1 May 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pPgSPOi07Lo[/YOUTUBE]
> los datos para analizar en el test son al cierre de 2013 y los resultados no deberían conocerse hasta noviembre
> 
> Por otro lado, todo esto de las sanciones de EEUU a los amigos de Putin y tal, ¿no les suena un poco ridículo?
> _"Dmitri Rogozin, vice primer ministro ruso al cargo de la industria militar y espacial, sugirió a EE.UU., a través de Twitter, que utilizase un trampolín para enviar a sus astronautas a la Estación Espacial Internacional."_



y este video de SNB para que? que tiene que ver con el oro? una vez en una entrevista del foro ya hablo del oro y le quito importancia, aqui veo mucho link a webs como zerohedge y inteligenciafinanciera que no son mas que vendedores de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

racional dijo:


> y este video de SNB para que? que tiene que ver con el oro? una vez en una entrevista del foro ya hablo del oro y le quito importancia, aqui veo mucho link a webs como zerohedge y inteligenciafinanciera que no son mas que vendedores de oro.



En el primer post del hilo tiene las respuestas... Y oíga si a Vd. no le interesa el Oro, pues supongo que hay otros hilos en el foro... Que no le gustan los enlaces que ponemos aquí, pues qué le vamos a hacer... para "gustos" los "colores".


----------



## atom ant (1 May 2014)

racional dijo:


> y este video de SNB para que? que tiene que ver con el oro? una vez en una entrevista del foro ya hablo del oro y le quito importancia, aqui veo mucho link a webs como zerohedge y inteligenciafinanciera que no son mas que vendedores de oro.



Pues en los primeros minutos del video viene a apuntalar la idea que comentábamos de que en estas tres semanas que faltan para las elecciones europeas será un buen momento para tomar posiciones a medio plazo,

Respecto a los enlaces que ponen los foreros, aunque sean argumentos contrarios al MPs, siempre son interesantes porque siempre se aprende algo. Bienvenidos todos.

Y en fin, si hablamos de oro porque hablamos de oro y si hablamos de otras cosas, pues lo mismo...::

-------------------------------​

"EE.UU.: Dimite el jefe de inteligencia del Pentágono

Publicado: 30 abr 2014 | 22:45 GMT 

Tanto el director como el subdirector de la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa de EE.UU. en el Pentágono han anunciado este miércoles que abandonarán sus puestos de trabajo a principios de otoño de este año, informa el diario 'The Washington Post'. 

De acuerdo con los reporteros del rotativo el anuncio inesperado del director de la inteligencia del Pentágono, Michael T. Flynn, es resultado del aumento de la presión proveniente del director de Inteligencia Nacional, James Clapper, y otros que al parecer no estaban de acuerdo con el estilo de gestión de Flynn. "

---------------------------------​
divagación matutina

El otro día colgué un video de un tipo dando una explicación sobre el incidente del SU24 con la Donald Cook y ciertamente, aunque en esencia se trate de ese tipo de interferencia lo expone de una manera demasiado simplista. Los radares AEGIS deben ser la ost.. y evidentemente cambiarán cientos o miles de veces de frecuencia por minuto pero el hecho es que "el SU24 sobrevoló al destructor durante 90 minutos a 500 ft (152.4m) sobre el nivel del mar y a 1000 yards (915m) realizando 12 incursiones razantes.." (se me hace demasiado cerca para dar círculos, la traducción)

Tanto a nivel político como militar el imperio está quedando bastante mal, a este paso van a menguar un palmo y los propios americanos son totalmente conscientes de ello. O son realmente muy chapuceros o realmente son los aliados europeos los que están frenando lo que sea que tengan "preparao".

como diría Clapman,
Argghhh!!!, ¡¡NECESITO UN CAFÉ!!
Bueno no ¡¡MEJOR CACAO!! 
Rusia Today dicho que activa las neuronas cerebrales del neocortex
¡CAFÉ, CAFÉ!!, UNO DOBLE
Bueno NO
Estoo, SI
umm....ienso:

---------------------------​
08:57 AM
plata a 19,02, oro 1285


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

Yo no le daría mayor importancia, atom ant, porque lo más probable es que no haya visto el vídeo, es más ni creo que haya tenido el más mínimo interés en "intentarlo", ya me entiendes...

Mira, aquí somos un grupo de gente que dialogamos, ponemos información, etc. y lo hacemos a nuestro libre albedrío, faltaría más... A mí, en lo personal, lo que me "motiva" es que la gente visita el hilo y dado su número, pues como que parece que gusta y a los que no es así ya pasan de largo. Es lo lógico y también lo más "racional" sería no visitar aquellos hilos que nos puedan "repeler" y como son aquellos que tiene relación con el Oro, MPs o aquellos medios socio-políticos-económicos que no "comulgan" con los "colores" que podamos tener. Y esto lo digo por los más "dogmáticos".

Curiosamente, en este hilo hay cantidad de información, pero es que de Zero Hedge apenas se han colocado, es más me parece que me sobraría algún dedo de la mano si contamos las veces que hemos introducido información de ese medio de comunicación. Lo que no quita para que, a partir de ahora, se vaya a introducir muchísimo más y si no se ha hecho antes es por una simple cuestión de idioma.

Respecto a Guillermo Barba es uno de los economistas y comentaristas más reputados que existen en el tema de los MPs, y claro en un hilo con cierta vocación "metalera" sería de lo más "irracional" el no colocar sus acertados artículos y que, por supuesto, seguiremos haciendo.

En fin, atom ant, lo que digo siempre: nosotros a lo "nuestro"...

Dejo un enlace con el que no estoy muy de acuerdo, puesto que anda el mundo demasiado revuelto para ver según qué cosas. Y más cuando los "mentecatos" que dirigen el país parecen dar por bueno un paro estructural que puede durar casi dos décadas... Supongo que esperan que baje Dios a buscar su "alpargata"...

- Las predicciones sobre la economÃ*a del siglo XXI â€“ RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 09:21 ----------

Y la Plata tocando un soporte clave... Extraño lo que está sucediendo con este metal y a mí lo único que me molesta de ella es su "volumen", pero bueno si siguen "invitando" a comprarla, pues allá ellos...


----------



## atom ant (1 May 2014)

Plata aguantando los 19 mientras el oro se va a 1280


----------



## Agente Pwneante (1 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo último de Guillermo Barba...
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: PLATA ¿EL ACTIVO MÁS SUBVALUADO DEL MUNDO?



Con todos mis respetos, pero basar el precio de un metal en el de otro metal me parece pura seudociencia.

Es decir, el ratio oro/plata no me parece que sirva para predecir el mercado de esos dos metales, puesto que cada uno tiene sus usos, su demanda, sus reservas, su coste de extracción...

Por ejemplo, una buena parte del mercado de la plata era la fotografía. Ese mercado ha desaparecido casi por completo, con lo que la relación oro/plata pasaría a ser otra diferente.

Es que el mismo razonamiento podría valer para decir que el oro está más caro de lo que debería.


----------



## ramsés (1 May 2014)

_Nueva Escuela Austríaca de Economía (NASOE)
La NASOE sigue advirtiendo a las autoridades políticas y monetarias que lo peor de esta gran depresión aún está por venir, y al corregir los errores de la Escuela Austríaca después de Ludwig von Mises, propone la alternativa real de solución con un patrón oro que de verdad sea funcional –con letras reales pagables en el metal, y del cual ya le dimos detalles en entregas anteriores disponibles en este blog.
Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA HIPERDEFLACIÓN QUE VIENE_

No sabía que la escuela austriaca de economía, ahora los descendientes intelectuales de Mises, defienden el uso del oro como solución a todos nuestros males.
Pero pensándolo bien, si todo el dinero estuviera EFECTIVAMENTE respaldados en oro, es imposible que se hubiera producido la burbuja de deuda que nos atormenta a los que todavía no nos hemos ido a otro país.
Porque, imprimir se puede hacer cuanto quieras, pero cada onza arrancada de la tierra, minas profundizas, tiene su trabajo duro, no estarían los países quebrados económicamente.
El crash course ya lo dice en su capítulo sobre la deuda
El Crash Course Capítulo 12: La deuda | Peak Prosperity
(Fernando, todavía no me has dicho nada sobre Chris Martenson), la humanidad tuvo SIGLOS de ausencia de inflación, mientras todo se hacía con oro.
Otra cosa que me enfada es que la plata esté tan barata, justo ahora que no tengo dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, pero basar el precio de un metal en el de otro metal me parece pura seudociencia.
> 
> Es decir, el ratio oro/plata no me parece que sirva para predecir el mercado de esos dos metales, puesto que cada uno tiene sus usos, su demanda, sus reservas, su coste de extracción...
> 
> ...



Bueno, esa es su opinón y tan respetable como cualquier otra en sentido contrario... Y le diré una cosa: el ratio "histórico" Oro vs Plata ya existía muchísimo antes de que se inventará la fotografía y, por otro lado, ahora en la Plata hay otros usos que han sustituido a aquella.

Que Ud. no considera devaluada la Plata, pues ya le digo que es su opinión y la mía es toda la contraria. La "prueba del algodón": hoy mismo he cerrado el trato con un conforero que la ha puesto a la venta. Si "arriesgo" MI dinero es porque lo tengo "claro", ¿No? Tampoco es ninguna invitación a seguirme y es que cada cual ya es mayorcito para saber dónde se mete.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 20:04 ----------

Hola, ramsés: Hombre, quizás has estado un poco "desconectado" en algunas facetas de la Economía, pero la escuela austriaca siempre ha defendido el Patrón Oro. Es más, los que pertenecen a dicha "tendencia" económica son, en mí modesta opinión, los que más cerca están de poder reorientar la Economía, pero claro no les van a dejar... Vamos a ver si en próximos comentarios vamos añadiendo enlaces sobre la escuela austriaca y así la gente la va conociendo...

ramsés, busca páginas atrás, porque ya te respondí sobre lo que me comentabas de Chris Matterson y, es más, coloqué un enlace a todos los capítulos que componen "El Crash Course"...

Hombre, ramsés, algunos vemos a la Plata muy barata y hay otros foreros que no, como por ejemplo al conforero al que he respondido, pero bueno entiendo que eso tiene que ver con los conocimientos que cada cual posea sobre una determinada materia. Agente Pwneante me parece un conforero bastante válido, pues suele presentar una argumentación y que está claro no suele convencerme, pero también es lógico ya que yo soy un "metalero" convencido y él no. Ambas posturas son respetables y los que nos leen pues pueden contrastar diferentes opiniones y que cada cual decida... Aquí nadie "empuja" a meterse en los MPs, muy al contrario, ya que se ha avisado desde el primer post de que si no se conoce o no se entiende el "producto", pues lo mejor es dedicar el dinero a otro cosa...

ramsés, yo no sé adónde va a ir la Plata o hacía dónde la llevarán, pero tengo muy CLARO que mí liquidez no la quiero "muerta" en un depósito o en una cuenta que me renta una MIERDA... Que los MPs son una mala "inversión", pues la Historia no me dice eso, pero yo siempre aplico esta máxima: con MI dinero hago lo que me DA LA GANA... Y al que no le guste "dos piedras"...

Lamento que tu actual situación económica no te permita entrar en la Plata, pero bueno esperemos que te vengan tiempos mejores... Complicado tal y como está todo, pero la "esperanza" es lo último que se tiene que perder.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

- Gestión de fondos privados en el sistema de pensiones de Reino Unido

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/126885-politica-colapso-imperio-eeuu-obama


----------



## ramsés (2 May 2014)

_Lamento que tu actual situación económica no te permita entrar en la Plata, pero bueno esperemos que te vengan tiempos mejores... Complicado tal y como está todo, pero la "esperanza" es lo último que se tiene que perder.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
_
Muchas gracias por desearme encontrar un trabajo, pero ya sabes la edad que tengo, y es muy difícil, todo el mundo dice que me largue, a latinoamérica si puede ser, no habría problemas de idioma.
Como sabes mi formación, me han dicho que para ser profesor universitario no hay edad en una universidad privada, así que voy a empezar a buscar, con preferencia a Chile me dijeron algunos amigos economistas
Te quiero decir que atravieso un momento económico malo, pero hago algunas clases privadas de matemáticas a adolescentes, y he pensado que aún puedo separar tan sólo 20 €, y así poder tener poco a poco, una onza de plata cada mes.
Me han dicho que no hay que buscar la moneda que tiene más valor por su bullion en el caso de la plata, creo que uso la palabra correcta, como la panda en plata. Ello no así en el oro, pues una panda o una nugget, tienen más valor que por ejemplo una filarmónica.
Quisiera saber la opinión de vosotros.
Encuentro a faltar al forero oro y plata forever, ¿se despidió? Él fue el que me dijo que los panda se revalorizarían mucho (y tienen el mismo oro que la Krugerrand).
Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Pues, la verdad, es que pienso que SI deberías probar fortuna en Sudamérica y en Chile te podría ir bien... Es cuestión de probar y aquí ya sabes que lo tienes mal si consideramos el "agravante" de la edad y que tampoco es que seas "viejo", pero el mundo laboral en España parece que finaliza pasados los 40 años... Y es que el paro estructural que padecemos tiene muy difícil solución si no es a través de una revolución socio-política, pero claro como hay tanto MIEDO a que se "líe", pues tendremos que esperar algunos "milagros"...

Hombre, si vas justo de dinero, no sé hasta qué punto es conveniente que compres monedas de Plata y en el caso de que lo hicieras optaría por lo más barato y el formato de 0,900 ya vale, es decir el que tienen los Duros españoles. En el Bullion, lo más barato suele estar en las Philarmonicas y las Maple Leaf.

La "teoría" dice que hay monedas que se "revalorizan" respecto a otras similares y es lo que suele suceder con las Eagles respecto a sus comparables, pero las que tienen Premium suelen adquirir un mayor precio en el tiempo y es el caso, por ejemplo, de las Pandas, Kookaburras, etc. Y digo en "teoría" porque cuando hay caídas de precios en la Plata, las monedas tienden a ajustar más los precios entre ellas y ya se ha visto con la pérdida de Premium en las Kookaburras y Koalas.

En el Oro sucede lo mismo y las Pandas suelen estar bastante más valoradas, pero eso sucede más con el paso de los años. Por cierto, creo que tú tienes una Panda de Oro que el año ya se paga, pero claro tendrías que venderla fuera del circuito de "fundición" y que es el precio de recompra de esa tienda que citas.

De todas formas, si decides irte a Sudamérica, allí los MPs pueden ser muy interesantes, ya que esa zona geográfica es susceptible de sufrir fuertes inflaciones en un futuro próximo y ya se ha comprobado su "eficacia" en los casos de las fuertes devaluaciones sufridas en Argentina y Venezuela, especialmente en éste último país.

Es curioso porque tengo amigos que están regresando de allí (Brasil, México y Rep. Dominicana) por la inseguridad existente en las calles y, en cambio, otros están haciendo el camino inverso. Del foro ya hay unos cuantos que se han marchado para allí. 

De oro y plata forever no sé nada. No me consta de que se despidiera, pero sí que me ha
extrañado porque solía ser muy activo, pero bueno igual se ha cansado y esto es lo normal en los foros. Llegará un momento que también me sucederá a mí, ya que a veces el tiempo que dedicamos aquí se puede aprovechar para cuestiones personales.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (2 May 2014)

Mis mejores deseos Ramsés.

saludos


----------



## Agente Pwneante (2 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, esa es su opinón y tan respetable como cualquier otra en sentido contrario... Y le diré una cosa: el ratio "histórico" Oro vs Plata ya existía muchísimo antes de que se inventará la fotografía y, por otro lado, ahora en la Plata hay otros usos que han sustituido a aquella.
> 
> Que Ud. no considera devaluada la Plata, pues ya le digo que es su opinión y la mía es toda la contraria. La "prueba del algodón": hoy mismo he cerrado el trato con un conforero que la ha puesto a la venta. Si "arriesgo" MI dinero es porque lo tengo "claro", ¿No? Tampoco es ninguna invitación a seguirme y es que cada cual ya es mayorcito para saber dónde se mete.
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto, cualquiera puede tener su opinión sobre si un valor está alto o está bajo, pero yo no hablo de valor, sino de los ratios entre metales, o sea, pretender que un metal valga X veces lo que vale otro símplemente porque en algún momento hubo esa relación es ilógico.

Símplemente, cada metal tiene sus características, y lo único que puede haber es un ratio global para todos, pero eso ya tiene nombre: inflacción (y deflacción). También existe el interés por los metales preciosos, y en ese sentido todos pueden subir y bajar a la vez, pero ahí termina todo, la producción de cada metal o su demanda son variables independientes. Si el oro ha subido mucho por X motivos, la plata sólo subirá lo que corresponda a aquellos motivos que sean comunes (interés por los metales preciosos, inflación...), pero no tiene porqué hacer lo mismo en los demás motivos (interés por el oro en particular, variaciones en la producción de oro...).

En el tema de las inversiones hay mucha seudociencia y mentiras, yo sólo intento avisar de algunas.


----------



## nando551 (2 May 2014)

El ratio oro-plata será fundamental en un futuro cercano y lejano del Comex.

Da igual que la plata tenga más de 10.000 aplicaciones industriales, en el momento que la plata suba, a lo mejor quedan 500 aplicaciones en las que se tendrían que seguir obligatoriamente con la plata al no haber sustituto, que perfectamente pueden no pasar de 50.
En el momento en que la plata toque por ejemplo 200, se gasta una décima parte.

Lo que quiero decir es que la plata vale para todo y es muy apreciada por la industria, pero que en cuanto su precio no compense su producción se comenzarán a utilizar sustitutos de esta con el fin de abaratar costes de producción. Que es la madre del cordero del abuso en el uso de la plata.
Punto último para inclinar el ratio hacia la plata

Me atrevería a decir, que si en la antigüedad se hubiese abusado de la plata como en la actualidad, su ratio hubiese sido entre el 1:1 y el 1:5, para nada 1:12.


Yo también a veces confundo el dinero con las divisas, porque la mayoría de nosotros solamente conocemos este sistema fiduciario y estamos acostumbrados a llamar dinero a lo que en realidad es solamente una divisa.

Ya sabemos que el sitio que dejo vacante (avergonzado añadiría yo) el Deutche Bank no será ocupado por otra entidad.
Nadie quiere hacerse coparticipe de un sistema amañado y publicamente reconocido, que se intuye o se sabe que tiene los dias contados.

También se comentó "sólidamente" que el nuevo estandar iba a pasar de ser de 400 oz a 1 kg.

De una u otra manera este sistema está fiquitado y los Gobiernos lo saben, prueba de ello fue cuando Arabia Saudí llevo a refundir sus lingotes de 400oz de pureza 995 por lingotes de 1 kg con pureza 999, los "hamijos" se enteran antes y se mueven antes.

Se nos esta hablando de la próxima, sino inminenente *extinción del precio del oro*.
También que* la plata es el activo más subvaluado del mundo*.

Yo esto me lo tomaría al reves para darle más sentido y diría que* las monedas fiduciarias son lo más sobrevalorado del mundo*.

*Todo queda en inferioridad respecto al dolar, lo puede comprar todo y no le cuesta nada*. 

Como realmente de las divisas fiduciarias solo hay contantes (que no sonantes) del 1 al 5%, del 99 al 95% de la divisa, es *divisa fantasma que alimenta a los bancos zombies*.
Así que tenemos a la divisa de papel respaldada por nada y que es nada y a la divisa bit respaldada por nada de nada y que es nada de nada y que a su vez lo puede comprar todo. 

Antes una cosa con valor propio (moneda de oro o plata) se cambiaba por otro valor (un bien o servicio).
Después una cosa con valor ajeno (billete convertible en oro o plata) se cambiaba por otro valor (bien o servicio).
Ahora una cosa sin valor, ni propio ni ajeno ($) se cambia por otro valor (bien o servicio).

Lo dicho. *Todo queda en inferioridad respecto al dolar, lo puede comprar todo y no le cuesta nada*. 

En realidad si hay un esfuerzo que tiene que realizar para estar arriba y es el de hacer todo la posible para que los metales estén abajo, incapaces de "reflejar" la debilidad de este.

Pero todo indica que mucho no va a tardar en cambiar.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2014)

Hola, nando551: En fin, haces un comentario bastante acertado, pero bueno los anti-metaleros "per se" seguirán con sus argumentos vacíos y, la verdad, ya se les ha replicado hasta la saciedad y cansa insistir sobre lo mismo.

El ratio Oro vs Plata es algo que no tiene nada que ver con la relación de "algún momento" y ese argumento demuestra la poca solidez del argumento y un amplio desconocimiento de la Historia y también de la Economía, sobre todo en su vertiente monetaria. 

Algunos parecen desconocer lo que fue la "realidad": hasta hace pocos años los países se manejaban con monedas de Plata y aquí habíamos tenido los "Pakillos", los "Duros", etc. Y esto en la Numismatica tiene su reflejo en la llamada colección "Duros del Mundo"...

# Agente Pwneante: Esa es su opinión y que para nada suscribo. Insisto en que la Historia es muy larga y me indica que ese ratio siempre ha existido y ha sido siempre una "comparable"... Si entramos en la "subjetividad" pues habrá aspectos en los que Vd. pueda tener razón, pero la verdad es que yo lo tengo tan claro que me importa un pimiento lo que piensen los demás... Con eso le digo -con todos los respetos- que es un debate que no nos lleva a ningún lado y tanto Vd. como yo vamos a seguir pensando igual y para qué perder el tiempo...

En el tema de las inversiones, como en todo, es verdad que hay mucha "pseudociencia y mentiras", pero me parece que tiene Vd. mucho mejor "material" a tratar en otros productos ajenos a los MPs, aunque le acepto que éstos puedan entrar en el "saco", pero veo más y mejores "motivos" en las Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas, etc. Y estoy hasta harto de leer cada día informes financieros que apuntan en esa "dirección" y oiga en el tema de las inversiones nadie puede enseñarme nada y la "prueba del algodón" es mi solvencia financiera y que le deseo para Vd.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 15:24 ----------

Aquí dejo un enlace a material "pseudocientífico" y es que si nos ponemos a bucar...

- https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/...ion-sobre-el-agujero-del-fondo-133318641.html

Aquí SI que hay más "potencial" a tratar que en los MPs...


----------



## ramsés (2 May 2014)

_En el Oro sucede lo mismo y las Pandas suelen estar bastante más valoradas, pero eso sucede más con el paso de los años. Por cierto, creo que tú tienes una Panda de Oro que el año ya se paga, pero claro tendrías que venderla fuera del circuito de "fundición" y que es el precio de recompra de esa tienda que citas._
No te preocupes que el panda de oro del milenio pasado (1996), (y está en el plástico de la fábrica que la hizo), que tengo no entrará en los circuitos de fundición. Lo que ocurre es que ahora mismo no es momento de venderlo, pero si quiero venderlo, ya tiene "novias" que lo quieren.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (2 May 2014)

Una pregunta: ¿Cuál es la base de que exista un ratio entre el precio del oro y de la plata?

Porque yo croe que la relación de precios sólo depende de la demanda y la oferta de cada metal, que no tienen porqué seguir la misma tendencia.

Yo sólo pretendo avisar, que conste, que la gente que lea los artículos sepa que no todo lo que a veces se dice cuenta con un respaldo sólido detrás.

Fijáos en un detalle: siempre se dice que "tal cosa tendría que valer mucho más por X", nunca dicen lo contrario, que algo está demasiado caro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Espera tu momento y seguro que podrás vender ese Panda a un precio que ojalá te pueda sorprender.

#Agente Pwneante: Es una simple cuestión de conocimiento de Historia/Economía, además es de "básica"... Si tiene interés hay suficiente información en la Red y sobre todo en los libros de "papel".

Rememorando, así por "encima", y para conocimiento de aquellos que nos puedan leer, a principios del siglo XIX, en la mayoría de los países se permitía la circulación de Plata y Oro, así como su conversión. Solo Inglaterra tenía un Patrón Oro. Los Estados Germanos, el Imperio Austro-Húngaro, Escandinavia, Rusia y el Lejano Oriente operaban con Patrones Plata...

Y hay muchas leyes que hablan sobre la fijación del ratio Oro vs Plata. Así por encima, ya que no tengo ganas de perder más tiempo con esto, se puede consultar el Coinage Act de 1792 (Hamilton) en EE.UU. que estableció un ratio de 15:1 y en 1834 lo subieron a 16:1. También se puede consultar la Ley Monetaria de Francia de 1803 (Napoleón) y que estableció un ratio de 15.5:1. Son simples "ejemplos", porque hay bastantes más, y claro el "ratio" se debió establecer en base a "algo"... ¿No?

En fin, este es un tema tan absurdo que no merece que le preste más atención...

Respecto a lo último que Vd. indica, Agente Pwneante, me parece que podemos estar de acuerdo al respecto, siempre que en las estimaciones de las valoraciones usemos los elementos más próximos a un precio "real", es decir ajustando Inflación, Devaluación, etc. y esos elementos nos dicen que los MPs están "infravalorados"... Si estuvieran "sobrevalorados" no tendría ningún problema en reconocerlo, pero no es el caso y uno de los mejores indicativos (la demanda, vista como "sentimiento contrario") parece que me da la razón.

En lo que a mí respecta doy por finiquitado un tema que entiendo es una simple cuestión de información, que se tiene o no, se busca o no...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 20:28 ----------

Hola, novembre: No te preocupes porque, de momento, estás situado en el lugar "correcto" y que está avalado por milenios de Historia. Además, si hoy le preguntas a un venezolano de allí qué opinión tiene sobre los MPs, pues la respuesta es que te va a cambiar un montón de papelitos por los mismos... Son "lecciones" que se repiten a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (2 May 2014)

En las cotizaciones de oro en New York hay una subida de unos 22 puntos en hora y media, más o menos.
Ya sé que muchos diréis que eso no significa nada, pero yo espero que se vayan consolidando las subidas, por lo menos hasta que te den 1.000 € por una moneda de oro 999.9 de 31.1 gramos.
Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: La subida de hoy es bastante significativa, pero bueno seguimos en el rango lateral/bajista de algo más de un año... A mí no me extrañaría que se viese el Oro en el entorno de los $1450 y la Plata en los $25, pero bueno tampoco es algo que me quite el "sueño"... Yo voy a largo y si puede ser hasta el "último sueño"...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (2 May 2014)

Pues los 1.300 parecen consolidarse
En cambio, la plata no aguanta los 19.6 $


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2014)

La Plata, ramsés, es mucho más volátil que el Oro, pero hoy le está yendo mejor respecto a éste. Hace escasos minutos la Plata subía un +2,33% vs +1,19% del Oro. Lo importante es que la Plata no perfore claramente los $19...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

Pues otro que tiene las mismas "percepciones" que yo y que ya he apuntado en anteriores comentarios. Os dejo el enlace que me ha enviado una amiga (¡gracias, Ana!)...

- www.mercadosyburbujas.com/archives/1963


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

Cada vez es más cuestionada en los Estados Unidos la política exterior de la Administración Obama, especialmente en la Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/127014-china-eeuu-rusia-sanciones-asia


----------



## Agente Pwneante (3 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Espera tu momento y seguro que podrás vender ese Panda a un precio que ojalá te pueda sorprender.
> 
> #Agente Pwneante: Es una simple cuestión de conocimiento de Historia/Economía, además es de "básica"... Si tiene interés hay suficiente información en la Red y sobre todo en los libros de "papel".
> 
> ...



Pero esos ratios son intervencionismo del estado.

Pero bueno, yo sólo expreso mi idea. Personalmente no me fiaría de una argumentación que se base en relaciones de precio entre metales diferentes.

Es que yo no lo veo, si fuese a cambiar plata por oro, no creo que a la persona que me haga el cambio le baste la argumentación de "es que históricamente fue así", porque me responderá que otro le ofrece 64 onzas de plata por cada una de oro (por ejemplo) en vez de 16.

Insisto en que respeto todas las opiniones, sólo comento que en mi opinión algunas argumentaciones carecen de una base sólida, al menos hoy en día.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

¿No se ha admitido con un buen argumento que ni el frío ni el calor existen en el agua, puesto que ésta le parece cálida a una mano y fría a otra? George Berkeley. Pues, eso, y a otra cosa...

- Las principales mineras de oro baten el consenso de los analistas


----------



## ramsés (3 May 2014)

Fernando, ¿eras tú el que me hablaste de Tesla, Nikola?
Es que tengo un vídeo que es la hostia, te dan ganas de que se acabe el petróleo hoy mismo.
Video censurado varias veces - EL LEGADO DEL TEMPLARIO TESLA ENERGIA GRATIS.flv.mp4 - YouTube
A ver si os gusta.
Y me decís vuestro comentario.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

Sí, ramsés, yo saqué en este hilo a Nikola Tesla, uno de los más grandes científicos que han existido y que, curiosamente, es un gran desconocido... Claro que nunca ha interesado que se supiera más acerca de él. De todas formas, a principios del pasado siglo, hubo una excelente generación de científicos y cuyos trabajos han sido ignorados cuando no "silenciados"... Algún día volveré a referirme a ellos, aunque ya cité en su momento al Barón von Ardenne, que al igual que Tesla fue un gran científico.

Ahora no tengo tiempo de visionar el enlace que aportas y que te agradezco. Espero verlo en el transcurso de la próxima semana, aunque no creo que me aporte más de lo que ya conozco sobre Tesla. Dejo un enlace para un mayor conocimiento de sus trabajos...

- FreeNews Libertad, Salud y Ecologia.

ramsés, no creo que veamos el final del Petróleo, aunque eso sí nos dirán que no hay, que es muy caro extraerlo y que hay que pagarlo... No dudo de que se puedan dar "cuellos de botella" puntuales, pero es que la "realidad" de nuestro mundo vete a saber cuál es en verdad...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 May 2014)

Está muy bien estar informado sobre lo que acontece en el mundo y agradezco la información que por aquí ponéis, pero no olvidemos nuestro entorno y lo que pasa por nuestra tierra.

Creo que la situación va imparablemente de mal en peor, ahora se está llegando al hueso, es decir, los sectores que impensablemente estarían afectados por la crisis.

Los síntomas de que también están envueltos en esta situación son evidentes,

Convocats 20 dies de vaga a les centrals nuclears d'Ascó i Vandellòs
_Representants sindicals subratllen que les peticions de la plantilla se centren a obtenir una "garantia sobre l'ocupació"_



Spoiler



CC.OO., UGT i Aploc, els tres sindicats de l'Associació Nuclear Ascó Vandellòs (Anav), han convocat avui 20 dies de vaga a partir del proper 16 de maig en les tres centrals nuclears catalanes, en protesta pel "bloqueig de la negociació del conveni col·lectiu".

El secretari general de CC.OO. a Ana, Joaquín Bielsa, ha explicat que els sindicats convocants representen el 100% de la plantilla, formada per 1.094 treballadors, i ha estimat en menys de 200 el personal necessari per cobrir els serveis mínims a Ascó i Vandellòs, per la qual cosa la vaga la podria seguir més del 80% de la plantilla.

La convocatòria de vaga s'ha registrat avui davant la seu de la conselleria d'Empresa i Ocupació a Tarragona i a la delegació del Govern perquè es remeta al Ministeri d'Indústria, i es dividix en cinc blocs de quatre dies cadascun. Fonts d’Anav consultades per Europa Press han descartat fer declaracions de moment.

En concret, la vaga convocada va del 16 al 19 de maig, del 23 al 26 de maig, del 30 de maig al 2 de juny, del 6 al 9 de juny i del 13 al 16 de juny; encara que Bielsa ha confiat que la negociació amb l'empresa aporte "sensatesa" i pugua arribar-se a un acord sobre un sector energètic estratègic, ha recordat.

El sindicat ha subratllat que són conscients de la importància de la seguretat en l'operació d'astes instal·lacions i en el compliment dels serveis mínims, i també ha assegurat que comprenen l'impacte en els resultats dels nous impostos sobre l'energia nuclear i, per això, estan disposats a fer un "esforç a nivell de moderació salarial", tal com ja es va signar en 2012.

El conveni col·lectiu va vèncer al desembre de 2013, i Bielsa ha subratllat que les peticions de la plantilla se centren a obtenir una "garantia sobre l'ocupació", això és, que mentre estigué operativa la llicència d'explotació de les nuclears no es produisquen acomiadaments.

CC.OO. ha assegurat que Anav pretén crear una "doble taula salarial" i que les noves incorporacions cobren molt menys que els treballadors en plantilla, la qual cosa temen que pot encoratjar a una substitució dels treballadors i que no es garantisca la correcta formació dels empleats com a especialistes en energia nuclear.



Al parecer nada nuevo bajo el sol, los trabajadores quieren evitar pérdida de derechos y bajada de salarios a las nuevas contrataciones, pero el matiz del sector del que se trata y en donde se hace la huelga, nos indica que cada vez es más difícil ocultar la realidad: que no hay ni un puto duro y nos espera un futuro mucho más difícil de lo que hemos tenido hasta la fecha.

Es posible que no toquen a ese sector por ahora, pero no veo muy lejos que la degradación de sus condiciones laborales sean una realidad.

Si poco a poco todas las empresas modifican las condiciones de sus trabajadores a la baja (como es de esperar), sumando la subida de los bienes básicos y los impuestos, nos pondría fácilmente en una bajada real a los salarios de entre un 20 y 30%.

Vamos a suponer -y ser optimistas- que será posible que los MPs mantuvieran su precio 20 años (lo dudo y mucho), ¿acaso no es razonable tener MPs ahora -si se cuenta con medios- porque si tomamos en cuenta la bajada de salarios, se tendría aproximadamente entre un 20 y 30% más de dificultad para acceder a ellos en un futuro? 

Eso contemplando un escenario optimista de que el precio de los MPs se mantenga inmóvil, pero si tomamos en cuenta la devaluación habitual, más una devaluación "extra" que cada vez se escucha más (la última de un Francés que pide una devaluación del euro frente al dólar de un 20%); entonces sí que los MPs serían aún más inaccesibles.

Por todos lados el resultado de la ecuación nos da que los MPs son la mejor opción para reserva de valor.

Si se mantiene el "valor" del dinero fiat, las condiciones laborales harán de devaluación, y si se mantienen las condiciones laborales, entonces el fiat hará su devaluación. El problema que veo es que sucedan las dos cosas a la vez, sería muy jodido para todos, la cuestión es que no veo que no suceda ninguna de esas dos cosas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, te dejo un enlace a un buen articulo y que toca algunos de los aspectos de tu comentario. Os va a gustar, aunque lamentablemente lo que nos explica no es nada alentador y sí la constatación de la triste realidad...

- Quién paga la factura: regresión salarial y desigualdad | Colectivo Novecento

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 May 2014)

No había leído las últimas entradas de The Oil Crash, realmente son buenísimas, recomiendo estas:

¿Tienes tu silla?
El baile de las sillas con sillas infinitas 

Para los que comentan que Cuba es el paraíso:
El período especial cubano 

Relacionado con el tema que estáis comentando últimamente:
Análisis en profundidad sobre la viabilidad del coche eléctrico 

Es un tema que tendrá varios apartados, este es el primero (los siguientes aún no se han colgado): 
Apuntes sobre el coche eléctrico. Introducción y un poco de historia
Seguramente los leeré cuando salgan.
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

Refinanciado, echa un vistazo al enlace que coloco a continuación. Está claro que muchos de mis argumentos, ya expuestos en anteriores comentarios, tienen una base bastante sólida y también parece que está claro que hay interés en que esos "avances" NO prosperen...

- El director de Tata Motors ''suicidado'' justo antes del lanzamiento de su coche de aire | Arucas Blog Revista Digital

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 May 2014)

Hola Fernando, estábamos escribiendo a la vez, jeje

Interesante artículo que enlazas, evidentemente nos mean en la cara y dicen que llueve, por un lado hablan de bajadas de precios, que en "ciertos "productos" puede ser verdad, pero en los bienes básicos sólo se han notado subidas, no muy pronunciadas, pero si constantes, incluso nos venden la moto de "bajadas de precios" en los supermercados, pero lo que hacen es bajar el precio un pequeño porcentaje (entre un 1 y un 5%), pero reducen la cantidad del producto un mínimo de un 10% y en algunos casos hasta un 30%.

Esto es una inflación encubierta, no quiero pensar lo que sucederá cuando ya no puedan ocultar la realidad.

Por el lado de las eléctricas, la formula habitual de subir tarifas si sus gastos subían ya no cuela, la última subida ha ocasionado una subida espectacular en la morosidad, ni el déficit tarifario las salvará (que no hay ni un puto duro para pagarles), sólo les queda reducir su tamaño y gastos, ahora comienzan con los de siempre (los currelas), pero una vez que les hayan ajustado sus salarios, verán que no es suficiente y tendrán que reducir su tamaño (cerrar algunas generadoras).

Nos están cociendo a fuego muy lento, casi imperceptible, pero no dejan de calentar el agua, creo que el sector energético es una pieza clave para el timing de lo que nos viene.

Creo que 2 o 3 años tenemos aún (que creo que es lo que puede durar el "rifirrafe" entre los trabajadores y las empresas de los sectores clave), así que nos ponemos prácticamente en el 2017 que es tu estimación, al final tendrás razón y acertarás amigo mío.

Aunque eso de que tenemos 2 o 3 años es relativo, siempre y cuando conserve uno su empleo o sus ingresos, porque si tienes la mala fortuna de perderlo, tu "MadMax" particular comienza en ese momento.

Os deseo lo mejor a todos, ojala y las cosas mejoren o al menos se mantengan.

Saludos

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 00:13 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Refinanciado, echa un vistazo al enlace que coloco a continuación. Está claro que muchos de mis argumentos, ya expuestos en anteriores comentarios, tienen una base bastante sólida y también parece que está claro que hay interés en que esos "avances" NO prosperen...
> 
> - El director de Tata Motors ''suicidado'' justo antes del lanzamiento de su coche de aire | Arucas Blog Revista Digital
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando,

Evidentemente hay sectores que hacen lo que haga falta para mantener su monopolio, incluso Bill Gates estuvo a punto de crear su propia red de satélites para tener el monopolio en las comunicaciones, aunque algo de eso hizo con su Windows y Microsoft.

El motor de combustión tiene una eficiencia de un 33%, por mucho que te vendan esa es la realidad (la turbina es la de mayor eficiencia, con un 90 - 95%), así que es relativamente fácil crear máquinas más eficientes, pero el tema va de autonomía y potencia, hoy por hoy -lamentablemente- para esos menesteres, no hay quien gana a los motores de combustión.

El coche que se muestra en el link, no deja de ser un pequeño coche urbano, muy ligero, con poca equipación (por no decir nula), de uso muy reducido y en zona muy concreta (urbana), perfectamente podría utilizarse en su lugar un coche eléctrico, bicicleta eléctrica o mejor aún, el transporte público (de preferencia el metro).

A lo que voy es que aunque haya una gran cantidad de opciones que puedan reemplazar al coche de combustión (hasta cierto punto), todas requieren energía, y las que proporcionan autonomía aceptable, provienen de unas fuentes muy concretas y finitas (al menos de manera barata): carbón, petróleo, gas y uranio y las que no tienen autonomía: solar y eólica.

Hay más, pero son de menor utilización, a excepción de la hidráulica (utilizan turbinas muy eficientes) que para mí sería la ideal pero los estragos que hace en el entorno y que a veces hay sequías o inundaciones, además de que ya no hay mucho margen para aumentar su uso, las hace insuficientes para lo que se necesita actualmente.

Volviendo al "coche de aire", imagina por un momento la energía necesaria para llenar un depósito de aire comprimido en tan sólo 2 o 3 minutos, debe de ser un compresor muy potente ya que el artículo comenta que proporciona una autonomía de ¡¡300 km a una velocidad de 105km/h!! (te recomiendo que leas el artículo que acabo de enlazar sobre las sillas, especialmente en las cuentas que hace con lo de la pirámide de Keops), así que con el debido respeto, eso no lo veo y si es posible, menudo compresor debe utilizarse.

He trabajado en muchos sitios y en uno de ellos había maquinaria que funcionaba con aire comprimido, la más socorrida era la lijadora manual, la cual es una pequeña herramienta de mano muy simple, pero no veas la cantidad de aire comprimido que requería para funcionar, había un equipo de 10 personas lijando y para ello requerían de estar funcionando ininterrumpidamente 3 compresores de gran potencia, éstos tenían depósitos de aire realmente grandes, pero eran insuficientes para las necesidades de aire comprimido de esas pequeñas herramientas.

Esas 10 lijadoras en conjunto, dudo mucho que tengan la potencia necesaria para tirar de un coche a 105km/h durante 300km .

¿Realmente crees que se gana algo con ese coche?, piensa que primero se tiene que extraer el combustible, transportarlo, transformarlo para poderlo utilizar, transportarlo a la generadora, generar la energía eléctrica, transportar la energía que alimentará al compresor, generar aire comprimido con el compresor y llenar el depósito del coche con aire comprimido, ahora podrás mover el coche.

En cada paso hay pérdidas de energía además, ese aire dentro del depósito va perdiendo presión, así que tienes una cantidad de tiempo para utilizarlo, sino, lo perderás.

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (4 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Refinanciado, echa un vistazo al enlace que coloco a continuación. Está claro que muchos de mis argumentos, ya expuestos en anteriores comentarios, tienen una base bastante sólida y también parece que está claro que hay interés en que esos "avances" NO prosperen...
> 
> - El director de Tata Motors ''suicidado'' justo antes del lanzamiento de su coche de aire | Arucas Blog Revista Digital
> 
> Saludos.



Suicidado, tiene su toque de humor negro, si no es porque estamos hablando de la pérdida de una vida, los que tienen la sartén por el mango recurren al asesinato, antes de dejar rodar un coche que va con aire.
Gracias Femando por tus enlaces.


----------



## atom ant (4 May 2014)

Para obtener aire comprimido ciertamente podrían aprovecharse algunas energías potenciales y procesos mecánicos que actualmente despreciamos...ienso:

Por otro lado los metales parece que dejan una vela de posible rebote aunque, como siempre, precios resolutorios y clarificadores (ironía)
oro 1300, plata 19,5


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2014)

Hola, novembre: Ese puede ser el "ratio" de ventas entre las monedas que citas. A cierre del mercado el pasado viernes el ratio Oro vs Plata era de 1:66,64. Disparatado...

Dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y en el que nos da a "entender" que la crisis de Ucrania es un "lapsus" -y habrán otros- ante lo que es inevitable... En el fondo se trata de ganar tiempo al tiempo...


- Inteligencia Financiera Global: UCRANIA SIGUE PERDIENDO…

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Acabo de leer un artículo de uno de los principales medios de comunicación del Reino Unido y lo voy a enlazar. Trata sobre el descenso de los salarios REALES, es decir sin los habituales maquillajes contables de los Estados. Bueno, si esto ha sucedido en UK, qué no habrá pasado en nuestro país y que todos ya conocemos, menos los HdP que dirigen el país...

- Britons suffer 'unprecedented' fall in real wages - Telegraph

De la noticia te resumo lo más interesante:

- DESCENSO DE LOS SALARIOS REALES:

- Trabajador medio: -8% entre 2008-2013.
- Trabajadores jóvenes: -14% entre 2008-2013.
- trabajadores entre 18-25 años: a niveles no vistos desde... ¡1998!

¿Y a alguno le va a extrañar que todo esto acabe "estallando" algún día?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 22:02 ----------

Un excelente artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo...

- Bruselas, el caramelo del lobby financiero | Juan Ramón Rallo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2014)

Otros que "confiaron" parte de su Oro a los americanos... A este paso poco Oro "físico" quedará en Occidente...

- El Banco Central de Italia revela la cuantía y distribución de su oro


----------



## Parri (5 May 2014)

Morgan Stanley: gold price won't see $1,300 again | Unai Gaztelumendi

El último post de Unai, esta vez sobre las predicciones de los bancos sobre el precio del oro.


----------



## Tiogelito (5 May 2014)

Quien es Unai Gaztelumendi? No va con segundas intenciones, simplemente no le conozco sus meritos


----------



## fff (5 May 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Quien es Unai Gaztelumendi? No va con segundas intenciones, simplemente no le conozco sus meritos



Pues parece que es alguien que tiene bastantes lectores de por aqui. No solo parece que sabe de lo que habla sino que además lo explica de una forma clara. Y ademas no presume de ello.

Echa un vistazo a su blog, y juzga por ti mismo...


----------



## ramsés (5 May 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Otros que "confiaron" parte de su Oro a los americanos... A este paso poco Oro "físico" quedará en Occidente...

- El Banco Central de Italia revela la cuantía y distribución de su oro

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Eso no es nuevo, cuando un país compraba o vendía lingotes de oro, el metal sólo cambiaba de estantería.
Los que creo que no tienen oro para respaldar su dólar son los EEUU, a pesar de que tienen, según ellos, mucho metal dorado en Fort Knox.
Naturalmente, la Reserva Federal tiene mucho que ver con ésto, pues es la entidad que emite dólares hasta hartarse, y encima como deuda.
Ya en su momento, a principios de 1932-33 requisó todo el oro que tenían los ciudadanos de a pie.
Alemania se lo huele y quiere el oro alemán en suelo alemán.
Alemania va a repatriar 674 toneladas de sus reservas de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2014)

Tiogelito, como bien le comenta el conforero fff, Unai es, posiblemente, el mejor experto que existe sobre MPs en España, especialmente en lo que concierne al Oro. En lo personal, Barba y Unai son unos excelentes "referentes" a seguir por los "metaleros" y es que nos proporcionan una excelente información en lengua española. Además, lo hacen de forma sencilla, clara y concisa. Desde luego, en este hilo siempre serán bien recibidos sus trabajos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 18:58 ----------

Hola, ramsés: Hay una notable diferencia entre lo que podamos "sospechar" y la "confirmación" por parte de fuentes oficiales, de decir de los "tenedores". El caso de Alemania ya lo conocíamos, pero lo de Italia es nuevo y lo que es relevante es la cantidad que tienen en EE.UU. y que podría doblar el de Alemania...

Curiosamente, ha sido mucho más "transparente" el Banco Central de Italia que el Bundesbank...

Os dejo el enlace al documento oficial.

- www.bancaditalia.it/media/chiarimenti/riserve-auree.pdf

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 19:13 ----------

Por cierto, me he dejado en el "tintero" a otro gran experto y es el conforero santia del que no sé nada últimamente y que tiene o tenía un excelente blog. ¿Alguien puede poner un enlace al mismo? Gracias.

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 19:19 ----------

Buen artículo de S. McCoy...

- A los políticos se la pelan nuestras pensiones - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2014)

Una noticia que ha pasado bastante desapercibida: el Banco alemán KfW ha emitido el primer bono renmimbi en Frankfurt. El bono, con un volumen de 1.000 millones de yuanes (alrededor de 162 millones de USD), Vto a 2 años y tenía un rendimiento anual de 1,375%. 

Dejo el enlace: - German bank KfW issues first Renminbi bond in Frankfurt | Shanghai Daily


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2014)

Este es uno de los mejores trabajos que he leído durante lo que va de año y ya llevo unos "pocos"...

Aunque el titular y comienzo se refieren a la manipulación de los precios de la Energía, a medida que se avanza en la lectura se ve lo "podrido" que está todo y podéis hacer un "alto" cuando se refiere a la manipulación de los MPs. Hay tantas evidencias, que es hasta "molesto" intentar rebatirlas cuando algún "espabilado" sugiere que son tonterías nuestras...

El trabajo es muy largo y tiene muchos enlaces, por lo que algunos -o muchos- tendrán que utilizar el traductor del navegador, pero merece la pena y se puede ir leyendo a "ratos"...

- http://www.darkpolitricks.com/2014/...pulates-energy-prices-and-every-other-market/


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2014)

Os dejo el último capítulo del "Keiser Report" y que me ha resultado bastante entretenido...

- Videos de RT - Keiser report


----------



## atom ant (6 May 2014)

tic tac tic...

19 días para las elecciones europeas y presidenciales en Ucrania y parece difícil una coreografía que evite que se encuentren los diversos batallones civiles, de ambos colores, que andan deambulando por la zona.

que todos utilicen compañías ucranianas de telefonía ayuda bastante, ciertamente...

Euro a 1,392, MPs subiendo aunque sin demasiado ímpetu, SP500 en todo lo alto.

saludos


----------



## atom ant (6 May 2014)

pues resulta que hacía años que no comía una naranja tan dulce y tan deliciosa... un éxtasis frutal.

quería compartir este momento con Uds


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2014)

Algunos SI que la queremos... Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NADIE QUIERE A LA PLATA… ¡A POR ELLA!

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 19:32 ----------

Es que es más que "evidente"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/127294-economia-europa-cambiar-retorica-ucrania

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 19:37 ----------

Para los que NO creemos en la UE ni en el Euro y SI por la recuperación de nuestra Soberanía Nacional...

- Frente Cívico "Somos Mayoría" Estatal | Por la recuperación de la soberanía: Salir del Euro – Valencia 9,10 y 11 Mayo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

Excelente articulo...

- Gold Vs The CRB Commodity Index | Zero Hedge

Interesante...

- "La desigualdad se elimina creando empleo" | Politikon

Este artículo va en la misma línea, aunque un poco más "viejo" (de hace unos meses), pero más extenso y detallado...

- El aumento de la desigualdad en contexto histórico >> Alternativas >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

Un buen reportaje que me ha llegado sobre los lamentables sucesos acaecidos en Odessa/Ucrania... Advierto que las fotos son muy duras.

- La verità sul massacro di Odessa - Blog di informare


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 May 2014)

Gracias Fernando por compartirlo.
Estupidas guerras:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Gracias Fernando por compartirlo.
> Estupidas guerras:´(



Gracias a ti, karlilatúnya, y efectivamente parece que los humanos seguimos repitiendo una constante de nuestra "evolución", es decir el ejercicio de la guerra, aunque lo peor es la indiferencia que se observa cuando ésta no nos afecta directamente. Ahora mismo, en cualquier sitio, la gente apenas comenta nada sobre esto y sí sobre los próximos acontecimientos que van a rodear al fútbol patrio... Bueno, el "Circo" de nuestros días y eso que a mí también me gusta, pero creo que todo debe tener una "medida"...

Os dejo un interesante trabajo sobre China y aquí, más de lo mismo, hay que intentar "profundizar" en lo que nos explica y "reflexionar" por muchas y variadas razones... Y, evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo más a las "malas" o las que que para mí lo son.

- www.rebelion.org/docs/184347.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

*.*

Buenas tardes...

Supongo que en estas alturas de la película, con los referendos pendientes comenzando por este domingo, cualquier persona prudente más o menos estaremos tomando posiciones, es una pena que seamos tan poco comunicativos al respecto... supongo que será por cuestiones de ego, el no fallar publicamente y tal
 Yo por mi parte acumulando cortitos pezqueñines en el sp500, el promedio lo tengo en 1874
este mensaje se autodestruirá en 53' 20''... bip

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

En la más pura línea "orweliana"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/127409-gran-hermano-vigilancia-internet-privacidad

Para los "metaleros": fijaros en los puntos 3º y 10º. Están dispuestos a combatir algunos de nuestros "conceptos" con respecto a lo que ES dinero (la "excusa" ya la tienen...) y lo aconsejable que es tener una despensa.

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 14:49 ----------

En lo personal, atom ant, tengo presente las Elecciones al Parlamento Europeo 2014 y aunque tengo claro hacia dónde va a ir mí voto, sigo informándome y me imagino que ese día decidiré de acuerdo a mi "ideario" y lo que entiendo es mejor para nuestro país. Aunque está claro que yo no creo en la UE ni en el Euro y seguir ahí va a representar que continúe la venta "parcelada" de todo nuestro país. Lo "último" ha sido el aceite y van...

Yo siempre he sido partidario de votar, pero bueno dejo un enlace interesante y que se muestra abiertamente partidario de la abstención...

- Elecciones 2014, –NO CON MI VOTO– | La Granja Humana

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo siempre he sido partidario de votar, pero bueno dejo un enlace interesante y que se muestra abiertamente partidario de la abstención...
> 
> - Elecciones 2014, –NO CON MI VOTO– | La Granja Humana
> 
> Saludos.



Me parece un consejo erróneo del JL este, si no votas no muestras tu intención. La forma de que tomen en cuenta tu disconformidad es el voto en blanco.

Si hay una participación del 70% o del 50% les da exactamente igual, ala, si sale un 20% de votos en blanco.... se cagan

saludos

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 15:31 ----------

Con referendos de independencia, este domingo, en varias provincias del Este de Ucrania resultan aparentemente incomprensibles e irracionales los gráficos de los MPs
Semanal


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

recorte majete en los índices, quizá haya pasado algo en ucrania


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Hablo la viejita yellen



A veces, cuando me adelantan con el coche, me suelen gritar cosas parecidas

:S


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Me refiero a que hablo la presidenta de la FED,viejita Janet Yellen sucesora de Bernake Helicoptero.



jeje, claro, ahora lo veo, gracias. me pareció leer viejita yeye
desde que cerraron serenity markets ando un poco espeso,


----------



## ramsés (7 May 2014)

Foreros, caída del oro, ¿hay alguna mala noticia que lo justifique?


----------



## ramsés (7 May 2014)

_


putabolsa dijo:



esta bajada de hoy NO la entiendo,no es que entienda las otras en verdad,pero esta ... ;/

Hacer clic para expandir...


_hasta que no se conecte Fernando o Atom Ant no vamos a tener una respuesta, si es que la hay.
Sigue ahora en lateral, pero bajo. Después de las buenas noticias que provenían de China...
A ver los entendidos.


----------



## Mofinanzas (7 May 2014)

ha perdido mucho valor el oro ahora... pero es cuando es recomendado comprarlo? me imagino que se va a disparar despues


----------



## atom ant (7 May 2014)

Gracias pero de entendido yo al menos nada, en todo caso yo al menos no sé dar respuesta ni explicación fundamental a la bajada de hoy,
El oro desde mi punto de vista sigue alcista mientras este mes cierre por encima de 1220 y no lo veo demasiado mal, pero la platuki la veo en una encrucijada (literal) importante.






grafico mensual de ayer


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> hasta que no se conecte Fernando o Atom Ant no vamos a tener una respuesta, si es que la hay.
> Sigue ahora en lateral, pero bajo. Después de las buenas noticias que provenían de China...
> A ver los entendidos.



Hola, ramsés: Hombre, "entendido" no me considero, pero cuanto menos SI que suelo estar bien informado. Respecto a la caída de los MPs pues no le deis más vueltas: están bajo "control" y se moverán de acuerdo a lo que decidan los que ejercen ese "control" y ya sabemos quiénes son... De todas formas, supongo que esta noche recibiré información desde los EE.UU. y veremos qué nos cuentan al respecto, por tanto esperaré a leerla y si hay algo interesante ya os colocaré un enlace.

¿Razones "teóricas" para explicar lo "inexplicable"? Pues, seguramente, podemos verlas en las declaraciones de la Presidenta de la FED, Janet Yellen, y en las que ha dicho que no se van a tocar los tipos de interés en EE.UU. hasta que no se observen muchas más mejoras en el mercado laboral de aquel país. Y esto es de "descojone": precisamente, este mes ha sido cuando más ha bajado la tasa "oficial" de desempleo en los EE.UU. y encima hacía mucho tiempo que no se creaban tantos puestos de trabajo... En fin, algo "falla", o quizás es que los datos estadísticos son, probablemente, falsos o muy "maquillados"...

Luego, puede haber pesado también que Rusia haya instado a los separatistas del Este de Ucrania a posponer el referéndum del 11 de Mayo y parece que también se ha iniciado la retirada de buena parte de las fuerzas militares rusas que están en la frontera con Ucrania. Aquí hace falta saber que "cambio de cromos" ha existido...

Sin embargo, los EE.UU. siguen a lo "suyo", ya que han envíado al Mar Negro al crucero de misiles "Vella Gulf" y que unirá el próximo día 9 a la agrupación de la OTAN en esa zona: la fragata estadounidense "Taylor" y el buque espía francés "Dupuny de Lome". Es curiosa la presencia de esta última nave y que nos demuestra el "pelaje" de ese "socialista" que es Hollande...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 20:40 ----------

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, bueno... por "fundamentales" lo de la Plata es menos "lógico" y yo acabo de comprar, de manera que si definitivamente la "tiran" hacia los $16, pues nada a seguir cambiando "papelitos de colores". Que como decía la conforera Arretranco_70, "metalero" no se nace, sino que uno se "hace"... Una simple cuestión de "percepciones".

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (7 May 2014)

_


Mofinanzas dijo:



ha perdido mucho valor el oro ahora... pero es cuando es recomendado comprarlo? me imagino que se va a disparar despues

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Así pensaba yo, y sigo pensándolo, pero pienso que el plazo para subir es más largo de lo que había previsto.
Yo recomiendo siempre (y supongo que mis amigos foreros están de acuerdo conmigo), comprar metales preciosos con dinero que sabes seguro que no vas a necesitar a corto plazo.
La plata está tan baja, que con 18-21 € cualquiera no se da un capricho, como un panda de plata, que no tengo ninguno.
Si tuviera dinero, compraba plata a kilos, no soy entendido, pero tiene que revalorizarse si o si.
Gracias Fernando, estamos pendientes de ti y de tus interesantes links. Y a Atom Ant, piensa que un día un chico joven que vende en el andorrano, me dijo que no entendía para nada los gráficos.
No puedo decir que yo entiendo (eso de las velas y tal), pero lo poco que entiendo es que está para comprarla a todo el dinero que puedas tener disponible. Esto no son acciones de una empresa, son materias primas que entiendo están infravaloradas, supongo que para el más pobre de los foreros pueda pasarse por el andorrano y tener el gusto de tener monedas ley 999 a un precio muy bajo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Es muy posible que el plazo para que suban los MPs pueda llevar bastante más tiempo de lo que sería deseable y más para alcanzar los "precios objetivos" que algunos tenemos.

La compra de los MPs se debe enfocar de forma muy diferente al concepto que se tiene de "inversión", y que no quita para que puedo serlo, pero los "parámetros" han de ser totalmente diferentes. De entrada, en la compra ya se "pierde" y mucho más en la Plata por el IVA que soporta. Por consiguiente, los MPs sólo son aptos para aquellos que los "entiendan" y para eso hay que estudiarlos y ver si somos capaces de "soportar" la volatilidad que tienen. Luego, está claro que no hay que dedicar a ellos dinero que no podamos necesitar a corto/medio plazo y me atrevería a decir que en todos los plazos y con la implicación que ello conlleva... Es la única manera de que el "ruido" de la cotización no nos quite el "sueño" y fijate que en los MPs no tengo el "stress" que sufrí cuando me dediqué al trading en otros activos financieros. Supongo que he "madurado" y eso es algo que algunos o muchos no "entenderán"...

ramsés, qué es "barato" o "caro" no dejan de ser "conceptos". Para mí, la Plata está muy "barata", pero el mercado opina todo lo contrario... Y aquí es cuando entran las "percepciones" personales: el dinero que he colocado ahí es DINERO REAL y que un día u otro volverá a tener ese reconocimiento "oficial", además no lo necesito -creo- en ningún plazo, por tanto puedo esperar "tranquilamente" y sino "alguien" lo recibirá en herencia y fuera de las "garras" confiscatorias del Estado. Entiendo también que mí caso y el de otros conforeros no es el común y, por consiguiente, cada cual debe ser consciente de dónde se mete y porqué...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (7 May 2014)

_ramsés, qué es "barato" o "caro" no dejan de ser "conceptos". Para mí, la Plata está muy "barata", pero el mercado opina todo lo contrario... Y aquí es cuando entran las "percepciones" personales: el dinero que he colocado ahí es DINERO REAL y que un día u otro volverá a tener ese reconocimiento "oficial", además no lo necesito -creo- en ningún plazo, por tanto puedo esperar "tranquilamente" y sino "alguien" lo recibirá en herencia y fuera de las "garras" confiscatorias del Estado. Entiendo también que mí caso y el de otros conforeros no es el común y, por consiguiente, cada cual debe ser consciente de dónde se mete y porqué...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]_
Fernando, hay cosas que caen por su peso.
En la fiebre de Terra, en el año 2000, yo les dije a todos mis amigos que Terra no era nada, unos servidores que pierden valor, dando unos servicios que otros (Google) ya daban con más calidad.
En cambio, la plata es un producto que hay que arrancarle a la tierra, con minas o lo que sea, no puedes imprimir la plata que te venga en gana, y es un producto finito que tiene muchas utilidades, (no así el oro). Las aplicaciones de la plata alcanzan los circuitos integrados y los teclados, descontando las antiguas aplicaciones en fotografía, sigue siendo muy útil.
Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Creo, decírmelo vosotros, que el precio de la plata y del oro están manipulados.
Llegará un momento en que no podrán manipularlo más, y ambos metales subirán como cohetes, no sé cuándo pero llegará el momento.
Mientras tanto a comprar, y si uno compró cuando estaba alta, quieta en el bancolchón, hasta que no se ponga en límites normales (yo compraba siempre la onza de plata entre 30 y 40 €, y no pienso vender hasta que no sobrepasen esos límites, un poco de paciencia y hasta las más maduras caen).
*************************************************



putabolsa dijo:


> Ramses si quieres cambiar tu oro por plata mejor momento que este no creo que tengas si tenemos en cuenta a como esta ese ratio.



*********************************************
Puede ser, pero de momento no quiero tocar nada, hasta que no se normalice el remolino de precios que presenta Atom ant en sus gráficos, además el oro es más bonito y estable, me costó mucho tenerlo mientras tenía trabajo, ahora no es momento de movimientos bruscos, está todo muy raro y de plata estoy servido (me gustaría estarlo más pero no puedo).


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Ramses si quieres cambiar tu oro por plata mejor momento que este no creo que tengas si tenemos en cuenta a como esta ese ratio.



Hola, putabolsa: Yo también lo veo así, pero claro tenemos que tener en cuenta el efecto "pernicioso" del IVA. Por otro lado, ramsés, tiene al menos una moneda de Oro que tiene un valor muy por encima del Spot y que podríamos considerar con bastante Premium, aunque éste en el Oro no lo "controlo". Ya he explicado muchas veces que soy muy "platero"... Y yo SI creo en el ratio "histórico" y con paciencia, quizás, lo veremos acercarse... Ahora mismo, el ratio Oro vs Plata es totalmente incomprensible, al menos para mí.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 22:14 ----------

Hola, ramsés: Hombre, has de considerar que el Oro es la PRIMERA referencia monetaria y luego ya vendría la Plata por muchas razones como, por ejemplo, sus aplicaciones industriales, que son importantes y van en aumento. Evidentemente, también ha tenido un carácter monetario a lo largo de milenios y que algunos "metaleros" parecen no entender...

Está claro que tus compras en la Plata se hicieron en un rango bastante elevado, pero bueno si tienes paciencia, ya la verás más arriba de esos precios, aunque el "plazo" nadie lo conoce. Y si cae mucho más, tampoco pasa nada, porque en ese "escenario" valdrá mucho, independientemente de lo que diga la cotización, pero eso es algo que estando ahí -como "probabilidad"- nos debe preocupar cuando se produzca... si es que lo hace.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (7 May 2014)

_[/COLOR]Hola, ramsés: Hombre, has de considerar que el Oro es la PRIMERA referencia monetaria y luego ya vendría la Plata por muchas razones como, por ejemplo, sus aplicaciones industriales, que son importantes y van en aumento. Evidentemente, también ha tenido un carácter monetario a lo largo de milenios y que algunos "metaleros" parecen no entender...

Está claro que tus compras en la Plata se hicieron en un rango bastante elevado, pero bueno si tienes paciencia, ya la verás más arriba de esos precios, aunque el "plazo" nadie lo conoce. Y si cae mucho más, tampoco pasa nada, porque en ese "escenario" valdrá mucho, independientemente de lo que diga la cotización, pero eso es algo que estando ahí -como "probabilidad"- nos debe preocupar cuando se produzca... si es que lo hace.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
_
Hola Fernando, el libro más antiguo que tengo, y casi toda la gente tiene, es LA Biblia, y en ella Abraham compró un terreno por 400 monedas de plata, para enterrar a su esposa Sara, ya sé que Jesús recibió al nacer como regalo oro, pero el personaje Abraham lo tenemos que situar unos 2000 años antes, y la moneda de plata eran once gramos del metal, 400 monedas según los entendidos fue un precio altísimo que pagó por el campo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2014)

Bueno, putabolsa, bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, pero hay cosas que me dices que son "relativas"... ¿Por qué? Simple, llevo décadas comprando monedas, puesto que aunque "metalero", mis "orígenes" están en la Numismatica. Por tanto, entenderás que es más fácil que esté "ganando" que "palmando" y si hablamos de Bullion, en el caso de la Plata, la tengo comprada en una cantidad importante a $10 y no hace tanto que la he comprado en "formato" 0.900 a 0,50 E. el gramo y acabo de comprar a un forero a unos 17 E. la Onza, pero son un tipo de moneda al que le concedo cierto Premium. En fin, con lo que te explico está claro que "optimizo" mucho las entradas...

En las subastas hay de todo, aunque ciertamente se observa una fuerte caída en los precios, pero tampoco nada extraño dada la duración de esta Crisis, la falta de liquidez, etc. Ahora bien, de la misma manera, te digo que hay monedas que apenas se han "inmutado" y que son las que forman parte "estelar" en mis colecciones y me refiero a los Denarios, Reales de a 8, Columnarios, etc.

¿Premium en el Oro? Ya lo creo que lo hay, pero entiendo que hablamos de cosas "diferentes", porque cierto Premium siempre lo pagarás en determinadas monedas de Oro que tengan "Historia". En la Plata, también te va a suceder, ya sabes lo que vale una Kookaburra del 90 y hay multitud de ejemplos más. De todas formas, pagar o no el Premium es una cuestión muy personal y hay a quienes nos importa muy poco si queremos "ESA" moneda, aunque con el tiempo he conseguido "atemperar" mis ánimos...

El ratio histórico del Oro vs Plata puede volver a darse e incluso bajar de 1:15 y esto últimamente sería muy factible si se diera un posible Peak en la Plata, pero esto ya entra en el terreno de la "especulación". El ratio acabará bajando y, seguramente, veremos ese
1:25/30 que pronosticas y que ya se dio no hace tanto...

En el fondo, estamos bastante de acuerdo e incluso en lo más fundamental y que se conoce como "paciencia" y es que las "prisas" no son nunca aconsejables en el terreno de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (7 May 2014)

Yo siempre he sido partidario de votar, pero bueno dejo un enlace interesante y que se muestra abiertamente partidario de la abstención...

- Elecciones 2014, –NO CON MI VOTO– | La Granja Humana

Saludos.[/QUOTE]


Creo que el no votar, votar en blanco o nulo, es un error. Yo votaré, a RED o al partido X pero votaré. Lo único que le jode a nuestros H. de politicos es el miedo a que los echen de la poltrona y eso no lo hacen ni el voto nulo ni el blanco ni la abstención, ya se que con la ley electoral es muy dificil pero no dando el voto a nadie es imposible (que dichos partidos puedan ser la misma mierda es otra cosa, me arriesgare:. Todavia me acuerdo de la votación para el Estatut catalan de los comentarios de los politicuchos catalanes justificando que el 52% de los catalanes no fuesen a votar EL 52% MAS DE LA MITAD DE LA POBLACIÓN CATALANA y ellos diciendo "que si la ciudadania se no ha ido a votar es porque se fia de sus representantes politicos que tal y tal....:bla::bla::bla:" 

Que si en las europeas no votan el 70% de los españoles se la trae al pairo diran que llovia o hacia sol, quizas alguno dira que esto hay que estudiarlo que la representatividad de la sociedad....:bla::bla::bla:milongas varias pero con la poltrana bien cojida y descojonandose de nosotros.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

# ramsés: Conozco la Historia que me comentas -he leído bastante la Biblia...- y, efectivamente, Abraham compró esos terrenos y donde se encontraba la Cueva de Macpela y donde, al parecer, fueron enterrados Sara, Abraham, Isaac, Rebeca, Lia y Jacob. Desde luego, 400 monedas de Plata eran una auténtica "fortuna" en aquellos tiempos y supongo que Dios "prodigó"... Dejo un enlace sobre el Shekel de acuerdo al Judaísmo:

- Raices Judias

# putabolsa: Bueno, que yo también tengo monedas que "palman"... Recuerdo haber comprado también cuando la Plata andaba a $30 y en el Premium algo más, pero vamos ya te digo que lo tengo todo muy "compensado". No soy un "Tío Gilito" y sé lo que me he gastado, pero no llevo una "contabilidad" sobre los MPs, por cuanto no considero a éstos como inversión, pero también tengo claro que si se alcanzan determinados "precios objetivos" pues intercambiaré parte de ellos por "bienes tangibles", que no por "papelitos de colores".

También para mí es un placer dialogar con todos aquellos que colaboráis en el hilo, aportando de forma constructiva y dando vuestras opiniones que no tienen porqué coincidir con las que podamos tener otros. Lo interesante es debatir y darle un poco al "tarro"...

# Tons: Ya he comentado que mí posición siempre es de votar, pero eso no quita para que en aras de informar se coloquen aquellos enlaces que puedan parecer interesantes y que no tienen necesariamente que comulgar con nuestros "idearios" personales.

Hombre, yo estoy lejos de esas formaciones que me comentas, pero hace poco vi un debate donde estaban representados y hubo cosas que me gustaron y otras no... En fin, yo soy anti UE y Euro, así que mi voto irá en esa dirección y, si es posible, lo más cercano a mi "ideario" -"difícil"...-.

Sobre las manipulaciones de la CASTA creo que ese es un fenómeno nacional y que es "replicado" a nivel micro... Deberíamos huir de aquellos que buscan la confrontación de pueblos y, desde luego, del Bipartidismo que ha destrozado este país. Yo aprendí una cosa de los alemanes -los conozco muy bien...- y es que allí se vota en función de cómo lo hacen y no por ideología borreguil...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ramsés (8 May 2014)

_


putabolsa dijo:



No me exprese bien.No dije que todos estemos palmando en MPs,que si es mi caso por ejemplo,pero ya tenia claro que eso era muy posible antes de entrar (vengo de la bolsa y se lo que es un dragon Kan mejor que nadie)

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


putabolsa dijo:


> Ahora entiendo tu nick, lo habrás pasado mal en la bolsa.ienso:


----------



## ramsés (8 May 2014)

_Putabolsa: El nombre viene del blog que tenia y lo puse en el sentido de "puteria" en el sentido catalan,o sea,de un tipo de "listo",no se si me explico bien.No en el plan despectivo.
Un saludo[/QUOTE]
_
Te explicas muy bien, algunos foreros y yo somos catalanes.
Aún así, creo recordar que en la época que señalas la bolsa pasó de 12.000 más o menos en marzo del año 2000 a 7.000 más o menos en el verano de 2002, a mucha gente se le quitó la afición a la bolsa.
Rodrigo Rato, ministro de economía en el gobierno Aznar, dijo que la bolsa era lo mejor para ahorrar, cuando la bolsa caía a plomo, mejor no escuchar mucho a los políticos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

Recordando al genial André Kostolany:

- "Si en el mercado hay más tontos que papel, la bolsa sube. Si hay más papel que tontos, la bolsa baja."

Bueno, no ha hecho falta leer las "entrañas de animales", pero ya sabéis el futuro que le espera a las Bolsas...


----------



## ramsés (8 May 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Recordando al genial André Kostolany:

- "Si en el mercado hay más tontos que papel, la bolsa sube. Si hay más papel que tontos, la bolsa baja."

Bueno, no ha hecho falta leer las "entrañas de animales", pero ya sabéis el futuro que le espera a las Bolsas...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Yo creo que la bolsa bajará, pero no por falta de tontos, sino por falta de dinero. La gente se volverá más cauta, si no lo es ya.
Al estar en un hilo metalero, me gustaría decir que por mucho que bajen los MP siempre tienes oro o plata en la mano.
Cuando baja la bolsa sólo tienes un papel en la mano. (Digo yo, porque de toda la vida no he querido tocar la bolsa jamás).


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Yo creo que la bolsa bajará, pero no por falta de tontos, sino por falta de dinero. La gente se volverá más cauta, si no lo es ya.
> Al estar en un hilo metalero, me gustaría decir que por mucho que bajen los MP siempre tienes oro o plata en la mano.
> Cuando baja la bolsa sólo tienes un papel en la mano. (Digo yo, porque de toda la vida no he querido tocar la bolsa jamás).



No, ramsés, conozco muy bien la Bolsa. Curiosamente, yo empecé allí también por el año 1996... y es verdad lo de los "tontos". Ese es un "terreno" que desconoces. Además, es de "cajón" que el dinero que está entrando en la Bolsa es de "gacelas" y es que los "leones" los están empujando hacia allí. Y es que el ahorro conservador ya no renta, de manera que muchos incautos se están acercando al "precipicio"...

Dejo un enlace que justifica el Voto "útil" (y eso va con "doble sentido"...) y es que toda la ESCORIA que nos gobierna debe ir al retrete lo antes posible...

- La "puta vida" de la ministra Soraya en Moncloa: sus 878 contratos revelan como tira el dinero público - Un espía en el congreso

Lees esto y lo comparas con la cola al Banco de Alimentos que he visto hoy y es que ya no es indignación, sino ALGO MAS...

Gracias, Miguel, por enviarme el enlace que he colocado.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (8 May 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> esta bajada de hoy NO la entiendo,no es que entienda las otras en verdad,pero esta ... ;/



porque no? yo si lo entiendo, mientras no pete el COMEX seguiremos sumidos en una mentira, un precio irreal, hasta que no aparezca un mercado de solo oro fisico no podremos saber lo que vale realmente.


----------



## fff (8 May 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> esta bajada de hoy NO la entiendo,no es que entienda las otras en verdad,pero esta ... ;/



Es en estas bajadas donde se demuestra la fe ::

Puede que algunos goldbugs tiren la toalla con estas subidas y bajadas 

Todo es una gran ironia ienso:


----------



## atom ant (8 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Y a Atom Ant, piensa que un día un chico joven que vende en el andorrano, me dijo que no entendía para nada los gráficos.
> No puedo decir que yo entiendo (eso de las velas y tal), pero lo poco que entiendo es que está para comprarla a todo el dinero que puedas tener disponible. Esto no son acciones de una empresa, son materias primas que entiendo están infravaloradas, supongo que para el más pobre de los foreros pueda pasarse por el andorrano y tener el gusto de tener monedas ley 999 a un precio muy bajo.



plata a $19,2 con un euro a 1,395 no parece mala compra, aunque yo no recomendaría gastar demasiados cartuchos en estos niveles, la sensación que tengo es que la pueden a llevar a 17-18... pero la actualidad de la geoestrategia manda.

Acabo de asomarme por la tienda esa que comenta y veo que comprando 20 onz salen al mismo precio que comprando 500, me ha parecido extraño


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> plata a $19,2 con un euro a 1,395 no parece mala compra, aunque yo no recomendaría gastar demasiados cartuchos en estos niveles, la sensación que tengo es que la pueden a llevar a 17-18... pero la actualidad de la geoestrategia manda.
> 
> Acabo de asomarme por la tienda esa que comenta y veo que comprando 20 onz salen al mismo precio que comprando 500, me ha parecido extraño



Hola, atom ant: A estos niveles, la Plata es sumamente interesante, aunque está claro que NUNCA hay que gastar toda la "munición" de la que podamos disponer... A mí el "promediar" en el largo plazo siempre me ha dado resultado en todo (con ver mis Planes de Pensiones...), así que es lo que suelo aplicar y en los MPs con más motivo dada su volatilidad. Además, si en un futuro próximo el Euro se devalúa está claro que el punto actual no es nada malo. Por caer, claro que la pueden llevar a los entornos de los $16, pero bueno llevo más de un año oyendo y leyendo esta "cantinela"... Me imagino que habrá algunos "metaleros" que tienen mucho "papel"... Yo como no tengo ni tendré, pues lo mío va mucho más "tranquilo"...

Sobre la Geopolítica dejo un enlace y está claro que estos "incidentes" ya les van bien a algunos monopolios... 

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/127485-eeuu-sacar-provecho-crisis-ucrania

Por cierto, todavía sigo preguntándome acerca del vuelo MH 370 de Malaysia Airlines... ¡Qué no debe haber detrás de esta "desaparición"!

Hombre, atom ant, tampoco existe solo esa tienda. Hay en el foro gente muy interesante y a la que suelo comprar. De hecho, hace pocos días lo he hecho a un conforero y estoy a la espera de recibir la "mercancía". En Bullion, tenéis también a necho, que es todo un señor y muy conocido dentro del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 May 2014)

Gracias por la info Fernando, reconozco que no suelo mirar mucho los hilos de intercambio... tomo nota

Puedo llegar a comprender que no dejen caer las bolsas antes de las elecciones europeas pero lo que me resulta incomprensible es que ante un referendo de independencia, este fin de semana, en varias provincias de Ucrania los MPs no espabilen.


Poderosas fuerzas actúan sobre el universo, mi sensei


----------



## Mofinanzas (8 May 2014)

ami m efue mal ahora con el oro. iba ganando 3 dolares y al pasar unas horitas perdi 11 dolares :/ tenia stop loss pero en cuanto llego a mi nivel se volvio a recuperar el oro...

lo de la plata suena interesante


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Gracias por la info Fernando, reconozco que no suelo mirar mucho los hilos de intercambio... tomo nota
> 
> Puedo llegar a comprender que no dejen caer las bolsas antes de las elecciones europeas pero lo que me resulta incomprensible es que ante un referendo de independencia, este fin de semana, en varias provincias de Ucrania los MPs no espabilen.
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Los MPs para "espabilar" van a necesitar de muchas cosas más de lo que comentas. Ya con el inicio de la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania, comenté que no observaba la suficiente "fuerza" y si entonces los MPs no "pudieron" o no les "dejaron", pues parece que esto puede ir para ¿"largo"?

Realmente, me pasa lo mismo que a ti, que no entiendo lo que está sucediendo en torno a los MPs, pero está claro que están totalmente "controlados" y a no ser que suceda algo "excepcional" -pero "grande"...- pues la única opción es mantener/acumular. Y sigo viendo más "oportunidad" en la Plata que en el Oro y es que el "ratio" juega a favor de ella.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 20:41 ----------

Bueno, ya me han pasado el enlace al blog del amigo santia y aquí os dejo lo último que ha editado:

- Valora Oro

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 21:30 ----------

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: UCRANIA JUEGA A LA RULETA RUSA


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

Los orientales siguen teniéndolo "claro": la India importó 32 toneladas de Oro en Febrero...

- CORRECTION: India Imports 32 Tonnes Of Gold In February | In Gold We Trust


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

No sé, putabolsa, pero parece que a Occidente le importan muy poco los MPs y eso no es "normal", por tanto habrá que ver qué tienen "pensado" los HdP que dominan el "cotarro" por estos lares... Sin embargo, viendo lo que se está "viendo", parece que lo más "inteligente" sigue siendo poseer MPs "físicos" por lo que pueda suceder, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

Pues, putabolsa, me estás dando la razón, aunque sea de forma indirecta... Quizás, muchos de los datos que nos llegan están manipulados y vete a saber cuál es la "realidad". Hace tiempo que vivimos en un mundo "Matrix" y, concretamente, en los MPs están pasando cosas que no tienen ningún sentido y me refiero más al "común" que al "matemático" -que también-...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2014)

No por gritar, chillar, perjurar o correr por la calle arriba o abajo o poner muchos enlaces, se va a hacer que el oro suba hasta el infinito. Si con la cantidad de conflictos armados y crisis que hay no sube, entonces ya no subirá nunca más...


----------



## karlilatúnya (9 May 2014)

Pero siempre se podrá cambiar por pan,en cambio los papeles no.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Por un momento, pensaba que se había "colado" en el hilo Sandro Rey, pero bueno parece que es un "sucedáneo", así que podemos estar "tranquilos" sobre tan sesudo pronóstico...

Como dijo Alphonse de Lamartine: "El pasado y el porvenir, esas dos mitades de la vida, una de las cuales dice jamás, y la otra siempre."

Pero... ¿lo "entenderá"? Para lo que nos importará...

He leído un interesante artículo y me he acordado de ti, Tons, y coloco el enlace... Que sirven para que la gente acceda a otro "tipo" de información y eso siempre será mejor que "pronosticar" si le van a a salir almorranas a una rana...

- Rebelion. “La economía monetaria está completamente fuera de control”


----------



## Harol (9 May 2014)

Buenos días,
es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, el cual suelo seguir diariamente. 

Yo lo que veo, independientemente de los conflictos armados, es que la deuda de los países no puede crecer indefinidamente, y que en algún momento debería haber un ajuste, al igual que ha ocurrido con el precio de la vivienda. A modo simplista veo que este ajuste se puede producir de estas maneras:

- Con inflación
- Con una quita 


No se que pasará en el futuro, pero creo que esta bien como seguro (viendo la componente histórica del oro y la plata) tener un 5-10% del capital en plata y/o oro físico.


Yo he empezado en este "mundillo" como una opción mas de un "plan de pensiones", comprando cada año para cuando llegue mi jubilación (si es que llega) dentro de 30 años.


Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (9 May 2014)

Harol dijo:


> Buenos días,
> es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, el cual suelo seguir diariamente.
> 
> Yo lo que veo, independientemente de los conflictos armados, es que la deuda de los países no puede crecer indefinidamente, y que en algún momento debería haber un ajuste, al igual que ha ocurrido con el precio de la vivienda. A modo simplista veo que este ajuste se puede producir de estas maneras:
> ...



Está muy bién,,,pero por si no llegamos a la jubilación con alegría(es decir:que ocurra algo gordo entre ahora y dentro de 30 años)es muy buena idea diversificar en todo,es decir;piensa en lo que cambiarías (que te faltara) en caso de mal dadas, por"tu oro"=si!!!alimentos y medicinas...piensa...
La situación actual es parecida al individuo que va a cruzar un desierto, y antes de partir dispone de dinero ,(hay un supermercado justo antes de cruzar).Yo se que lo primero que compraría cualquiera, sería agua y un parasol,,,pero la sal qué???y el aceite para el sol???sin comer tampoco se puede pasar...prioridades,el mundo funciona si priorizamos, sin olvidarnos de que lo ultimo "priorizado" también es importante.
Adelantarse a la situación nos puede dar la victoria.
Dios quiera que la diferencia entre victoria y derrota ,no sea la muerte(por no saber adelantarse a los acontecimientos).
Con esto quiero decir que está muy bién pensar en la jubilación y en comprar oro,,,pero ,,,hay otras barreras que saltar antes del descanso,todos deseamos tener por lo menos una silla para cuando seamos ancianos,pues a lo que voy yo es:compra la silla ahora por si acaso...:rolleye:
un saludo y perdón por el tocho.:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2014)

En fin, mientras hi hagi rucs anirem a cavall que diu aquell...aiinnsss...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2014)

Hola, Harol: Bienvenido a estos lares y ojalá la gente se anime a participar un poco más. Ciertamente, este hilo es bastante visitado y ahí están los "números"... Me imagino que hemos conseguido que en este hilo se traten los MPs de forma "ponderada", y es que aquí se informa sobre ellos, al igual que de otros temas "relacionados", pero no se "empuja" ni mucho menos a que la gente se "embarque" en ellos. Primero que estudien el "producto" y luego que decidan lo que estimen más oportuno.

Hay un grupo importante de "metaleros" que estamos bastante inquietos con lo que estamos viviendo en el mundo, y un "apéndice" lo tenemos en las políticas de austeridad que se nos han impuesto en nuestro país. Da la sensación de que estamos en un "portaaviones" que va a la deriva, sin gobierno alguno y no sabemos cuándo acabará hundiéndose, embarrancado o "explotando"... No es "pesimismo" gratuito, al contrario, ya que a ello nos lleva lo que observamos día a día y cualquiera con un mínimo "sentido común" sabe que habrá un momento en que el tiempo se acabará y será para bien o para mal... Eso ya se verá, pero muy "optimista" no soy.

El conforero karlilantúya nos recuerda aquel proverbio chino que dice: "Excava el pozo antes de que tengas sed." Y, por mí parte, aprovecho para recordar a Séneca y que vivió momentos muy convulsos en la Roma de sus tiempos y que le costaron también la vida...
Bien, dijo: "Cuando se está en medio de las adversidades, ya es tarde para ser cauto."

Por consiguiente, no nos referimos exclusivamente a la tenencia de los MPs, sino a muchas más cosas y que denominamos "hacer los deberes"...

Dejo un enlace sobre la precaria situación del "Imperio"...

- Ron Paul sobre la deriva econÃ³mica de EE.UU.: "Â¿Por quÃ© ya no somos los nÃºmero uno?" â€“ RT

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (9 May 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No por gritar, chillar, perjurar o correr por la calle arriba o abajo o poner muchos enlaces, se va a hacer que* el oro suba hasta el infinito*. Si con la cantidad de conflictos armados y crisis que hay no sube, entonces ya no subirá nunca más...





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En fin, mientras hi hagi rucs anirem a cavall que diu aquell...aiinnsss...



Pi, piiiiiii.... el troll de las "en punto"!

Aquí lo único que sube hasta el infinito es la deuda pública... y la ignorancia de algunos!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2014)

Y el "sucedáneo" debiera recordar que "más vale un burro que ande poco que un caballo loco."

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 15:33 ----------

- La producción de plata en Canadá desciende en enero y febrero de 2014


----------



## Que viene (9 May 2014)

El dinero (me refiero al fiat) se mueve rápidamente a los activos que más rentabilidad dan en cada momento, da igual que el activo sea una mierda, ahora mismo casi todos los flujos se encuentran en las burbujeadas bolsas y bonos. Los conflictos bélicos, revoluciones, y demás no dejan de ser ruido. Lo que está claro es que el dinero saldrá de bolsas y bonos y además en estampida. El momento no lo podemos adivinar, pueden ser 6 meses o 2 años. También pueden crear otra burbuja nueva que evite que los capitales vayan al los mp. Mientras tanto es absurdo andar mirando cotizaciones de mp cada día, no deja de ser un "sinvivir". 
Quien crea que Oro y/o plata es una salvación que vaya adquiriendo a su ritmo. Por mi parte compro mp cada 2/3 meses primero como seguro ante gobernantes varios, segundo porque vivo fuera pero mantengo casa e inversiones en España y no sé donde voy a estar viviendo dentro de 5/10 años, y por último si no los llego a hacer líquidos pues será mi jubilación o la de mi familia.
Pero mientras llega o no llega el crash del fiat o una crisis más grave, no se puede vivir 100% fuera del sistema así que también sigo ahorrando en fiat y disfrutando la vida pagando con fiat.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2014)

Hola, Que viene: Está claro que vivimos dentro del Sistema y yo acabo de pagar en el supermercado con dinero "plastificado", es decir con la tarjeta de marras, por tanto con dinero Fiat y eso nos va a seguir acompañando no sabemos cuánto tiempo... Pienso que esa REALIDAD -es lo que hay...- no es "incompatible" con lo que algunos "metaleros" hacemos y es lo mismo que haces tú, de manera que cada "X" tiempo, y en función de la liquidez disponible, pues compramos MPs...

Los "motivos" cada cual los conoce: En mí caso, que parte de mí Patrimonio esté resguardado si esto se pone "mal" y aquí lo dejo a la libre "interpretación", para tenerlo a resguardo de las "garras" del Estado, por si me hacen falta en la jubilación y, sobre todo, para dejarlos en "herencia". Pienso que, más o menos, las "percepciones" a este respecto son bastante comunes entre los que nos declaramos "metaleros".

También creo que cambiar el sistema monetario mundial no arreglaría los problemas de "fondo" y de gran calado que arrastra nuestro mundo. Esto los MPs no lo van a arreglar y, por eso mismo, también actúan como valor "refugio", pero ya te digo que hay que cambiar los "parámetros" en los que nos "mueven" y eso pasa por una profunda revolución socio-política-económica y el tema "financiero" lo dejamos al margen, porque aquí hay un "Cáncer" que tiene que extirparse antes de que nos elimine...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2014)

Pues, parece que los datos sobre la recuperación económica y del empleo en los Estados Unidos son bastante cuestionables... Dejo un enlace americano que nos indica claramente que están vendiendo "humo" y valga de "muestra" estos dos datos:

- El personal masculino, de entre 25-54 años, que está empleado o buscando activamente trabajo es el MAS BAJO dentro del gráfico que se nos presenta, es decir desde el año 1.970... 

- Y en el caso femenino, nos encontramos con la tasa más baja en 24 años...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: 25-54 Labor Force vs. Employment; Men vs. Women; Cyclical vs. Structural

Por cierto, ya me gustaría a mí conocer algún tipo de estadísticar similar para nuestro país.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 23:35 ----------

Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y que trata sobre las recientes declaraciones de Jim Rogers a un medio de comunicación. Sin embargo, matizaría lo siguiente:

- Los precios de las Materias Primas Agrícolas ya han experimentado un fuerte aumento de precios y sobre todo en los países más sensibles a ellos: Emergentes y Tercer Mundo...

- La FED está haciendo uno de los mayores desatinos de la Historia, pero desde luego considero "excesivo" otorgarle el "mayor" de ellos. Ese "honor", de momento, sigue correspondiendo al Imperio Romano y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, pues estoy leyendo un libro del período de Nerón a Domiciano y siendo una época "temprana" es auténticamente "flipante"... Uno no se explica cómo pudieron sobrevivir tantos siglos, aunque tengo la sensación de que los "actuales" no van a tener tanta "suerte"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA FED TRAERÁ UN DESASTRE AL MUNDO: JIM ROGERS


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2014)

Interesante articulo...

- Rebelion. Matando la imaginación a golpe de austeridad


----------



## Aro (10 May 2014)

Precio del oro actualizado según la inflación.
Pero inflación medida según las reglas de 1980


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2014)

"Recordando" a Gary Becker... Otro de los "buenos"que nos ha dejado.

- Gary Becker, el gran economista del comportamiento humano | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## ramsés (10 May 2014)

Estoy haciendo inventos compartiendo un documento (gracias Aro y Fernando)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/05f0fw2vqm85i92/por que comprar oro.doc


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Estoy haciendo inventos compartiendo un documento (gracias Aro y Fernando)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/05f0fw2vqm85i92/por que comprar oro.doc



Deberia haber alguna opción de "link abierto" de manera que podamos descargarlo sin tener que crear una cuenta de dropbox, si no la encuentras avisa.


----------



## ramsés (10 May 2014)

_


EstudianteTesorero dijo:



Deberia haber alguna opción de "link abierto" de manera que podamos descargarlo sin tener que crear una cuenta de dropbox, si no la encuentras avisa.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Pero la cuenta, (que no lo sabía) es gratis no?
No obstante, si algún forero sabe, que me lo diga.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Pero la cuenta, (que no lo sabía) es gratis no?
> No obstante, si algún forero sabe, que me lo diga.



Si,si, es gratis. Pero la diferencia entre ofrecer un link de descarga directa y tener que crearte una cuenta para descargarlo, a la hora de difundir un documento, es de 10:1 o 20:1.

Mira si has seguido estos pasos o no ("enlace publico"):
Compartir un archivo en Dropbox – Paso 3, copia el enlace público del archivo que quieres compartir


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2014)

Simplemente, "flipante"... La pregunta "tonta": ¿qué va a pasar con el Oro si no se encuentran a los propietarios, que será lo más probable? 

- Cantabria Imparcial, Noticias, actualidad e informaci?n independiente de Cantabria


----------



## filibustero (11 May 2014)

Alguien sabe por que no funciona la pagina de orodirect?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2014)

Quizás, tenga que ver con esta noticia y que es lo último que conozco sobre esa empresa:

- Oro Direct prepara un ERE tras el bloqueo de su actividad. Las Provincias

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2014)

Interesantes reflexiones y que me temo no van a servir para nada...

- La civilización del capital

---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 19:31 ----------

Os dejo el enlace a un extraordinario artículo basado en el libro "The Gold Cartel" ("El Cartel del Oro"), de Dimitri Speck. Los gráficos ya son bastante "explicativos" por sí solos... ¿No?

- Book Review: The Gold Cartel by Dimitri Speck |

---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 19:38 ----------

Espero y deseo que si pillan a estos HdP los fusilen "ipso facto"...

- 400 Blackwater Mercs Deployed In Ukraine Against Separatists, German Press Reports | Zero Hedge


----------



## atom ant (11 May 2014)




----------



## ramsés (11 May 2014)

_


EstudianteTesorero dijo:



Si,si, es gratis. Pero la diferencia entre ofrecer un link de descarga directa y tener que crearte una cuenta para descargarlo, a la hora de difundir un documento, es de 10:1 o 20:1.

Mira si has seguido estos pasos o no ("enlace publico"):
Compartir un archivo en Dropbox – Paso 3, copia el enlace público del archivo que quieres compartir

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Hola estudiante, no encuentro este paso que comentas, quizás lo mejor es crear un blog personal y desde ahí enlazar los documentos, como hace Fernando con la revista rebelión. La verdad es que el cierre de megaupload hizo mucho daño, yo compartía desde ahí multitud de elementos.
Ya miraré las opciones, y mientras tanto, si me queréir dar un consejo...
Quiero preguntar al foro:
¿Se puede pasar la aduana del aeropuerto con oro y plata en una bolsa de asuntos personales? Pocas onzas, en monedas todas.
Por la aduana del Prat (Barcelona) creo que no dirían nada, pero lo malo es si vas a un país corrupto en las aduanas, como tendría mucho miedo en el aeropuerto de Lima, o cualquiera de América central y del sur.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 May 2014)

El cerco continúa cerrándose...

El Gobierno crea un fichero contra el blanqueo con 34 millones de cuentas

Esto nos crea una gran dilema

¿Servirá de algo hacer compras de MPs con factura y todo legal? o ¿Les pondremos en bandeja a estas sanguijuelas chupa-sangre todo el fruto de nuestro esfuerzo?

Este tipo de cosas hacen que con un sólo click puedan saber lo que tenemos y donde lo tenemos (pagos, transferencias, retiradas de efectivo, compras online, que compramos, direcciones de envío, etc.), no me gusta para nada la idea, quizás haya que plantearse lo de comprar de manera anónima, al menos podremos dejar algo fuera de su alcance.

Pasando a otro tema, hay 3 nuevas entregas del blog de The Oil Crash sobre el coche eléctrico:

Apuntes sobre el coche eléctrico. Un poco de física. 

Apuntes sobre el coche eléctrico: El balance energético teórico.

Apuntes sobre el coche eléctrico. Motores eléctricos y transmisión.

Vale la penas leerlos, no tienen desperdicio.

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 May 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El cerco continúa cerrándose...
> 
> El Gobierno crea un fichero contra el blanqueo con 34 millones de cuentas
> 
> ...



Quizas la solucion este en sacar fuera de España toda la pasta que preveas invertir en metales (iNG Luxemburgo) y pagar a tiendas extranjeras a partir de dicha cuenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: En principio, no tendrías que tener ningún problema en España y en casi ningún lado de la zona geográfica que indicas. Evidentemente, deberías comprobar las limitaciones y las legislaciones adónde fueras a parar. Conozco varios casos que han salido con MPs en el equipaje de cabina y ya te digo que sin ningún problema. Eso sí, muy posiblemente, te hagan preguntas al respecto, pero con llevarlas preparadas... Y otra cosa muy distinta es cuando ya estés en el país de destino y aquí sí que hay que agarrarse los "machos" en según qué países, porque los principales delincuentes suelen ser los agentes de policía... Piensa que aquí, en Europa, los MPs están "menospreciados", aunque nadie les hace "ascos", pero en Latinoamérica suelen ser muy "buscados"...

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, todavía queda tiempo para ir haciendo "cosas". Además, fijate en la fecha y ya ves cómo se van acercando a mis "pronósticos"... De aquí a entonces, "fifty/fifty" y ya se me "entiende". Sobre este tema, Refinanciado, comenté ayer y hoy en un hilo que se ha abierto en el foro y allí he dejado un enlace y que os dejo aquí también.
Todo esto lo tienen planificado desde hace tiempo y no hace falta darle a la "sesera" para ver las directrices y el calendario a seguir por la Troika y que ésta sigue a su vez el mandato de los "anglosajon´í´os" de atom ant...

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: A fin de cuentas Luxemburgo forma parte de la UE, al igual que el Banco ING, y esto tiene toda la pinta de que va a ser un fenómeno "global" y me imagino que acabarán pasándose los datos entre países. Quizás, den un pequeño margen más a aquellos países más grandes y se empiece por los que andamos ya "rotos", pero el "final" apunta hacia lo mismo: "café para todos"... menos para aquellos que han "diseñado" este expolio. Además, es que sólo hay que fijarse en la cantidad que han puesto para nuestro país: 1.000 Euros... Cuando les interesa, se pasan por el "arco del triunfo" las directrices de la UE y con el beneplácito de ésta.

- ¿Por qué el gobierno roba o confisca la riqueza de los individuos?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 May 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Quizas la solucion este en sacar fuera de España toda la pasta que preveas invertir en metales (iNG Luxemburgo) y pagar a tiendas extranjeras a partir de dicha cuenta.



No lo veo nada claro, de cualquier manera no dejan de ser transacciones electrónicas detectables, y menos en esos países en donde ven a los PIGS y sus ciudadanos como gitanos, quizás entre ellos si tengan respeto a sus leyes, pero a los extranjeros no los ven del todo bien.

A la hora de las hostias, seguramente esos países vean por lo suyo y los suyos (lo cual entiendo y veo perfectamente normal) y no les importará llevarse por delante a 4 pringaos entregando el control de sus cuentas a sus respetivos países o requisándoles sus pertenencias.

Por cierto, he estado charlando con un conocido que acaba de volver de Suiza, estuvo viviendo unos años allí, comenta que la vida es muy cara, no comes ni de lejos como aquí (a menos que tengas mucha pasta y te puedas permitir restaurantes de lujo, pero son muy muy caros), el sueldo te da para comprar en el súper lo más básico, nada de lujos.

Lo que más me llama la atención es que comenta que es un país en estado policial, que aunque es hermoso y muy limpio, parece un régimen de lo estricto que es vivir ahí.

Creo que Suiza iba o ha cerrado sus fronteras a los PIGS no es así?

---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 22:56 ----------

Hola, Fernando

Vas acertando tus pronósticos, ojalá y aciertes también sobre lo de que nos queda tiempo para hacer "cosillas"

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 May 2014)

Refinanciado, me referia exclusivamente a la Base de datos creada por el gobierno español, lo que supone una ventana de 2 o 3 años. Evidentemente a medio plazo la UE unificara dichos bases de datos, pero ese es otro tema y otro escenario. Esta ventana es tiempo suficiente para acabar de hacer los deberes. Respecto Suiza, lo que creo que gan limitado es la residència y permisos de trabajo a ciudadanos UE.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2014)

Sí, Refinanciado, todavía queda "margen" y ya te dije que esto puede "dilatarse" más de lo que pueda parecer, al menos para los que "pensamos"...Yo pienso que hasta el 2016, se pueden ir haciendo "cosillas", tranquilamente, pero sin "pausa", y luego ya se verá. Aunque el mundo en general no está muy fino. Una sobrina mía ha venido de pasar varios meses en el Sudeste Asiático y allí las cosas están bastante más mal de lo que nos "venden" y otro amigo, procedente de un país de Centroamérica, me ha comentado algo muy similar. En común: que la MISERIA está cada vez más presente y a unos niveles que aquí no nos podemos imaginar y mira que con lo que ha "llovido" aquí...

Conozco alguno amigos suizos o gente cercana que vive o ha vivido en Suiza y, la verdad, es que un lugar muy peculiar, pero en lo personal pienso que es uno de los mejores sistemas de llevar un país. Evidentemente, esto nos puede llevar a plantearnos dónde están las "líneas" entre lo que consideramos "Democracia" y "Dictadura". Bueno, menos yo, que hago mías las palabras de Charles Bukowski: "La diferencia entre una democracia y una dictadura consiste en que en la democracia puedes votar antes de obedecer las órdenes." Y me parece que tenía mucha razón viendo las políticas para nuestro país del Ejecutivo -menudos HdP...- y la UE... ¿No?

Creo que en Suiza la restricción al mercado laboral es para todos los miembros de la UE, aunque menos para "algunos", siempre que tengan "pasta", pues supongo que ejercitarán cierta "miopía"... En eso, los suizos son bastante buenos.

De todas formas, Refinanciado, vivir allí es muy caro y al alcance de muy pocos. Llegado el caso, o se busca un país tercermundista con unas "mínimas" garantías o se va uno a vivir a lo alto de una montaña...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

Aquí os dejo unos gráficos muy interesantes. En el principal, viene el del ratio Oro vs Plata, pero más abajo de la página tenéis otros relacionados y muy relevantes.

- Gold to Silver Ratio Historical Chart | MacroTrends


----------



## atom ant (12 May 2014)

Atención!!, esta noche Rosa Mohedano va a supervivientes... el acabose.

creo que se acaba de ganar un cortito...el sp

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 16:11 ----------

* AG + 2,5%*

jejej .... en las próximas horas veremos por aquí al Clapman

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 16:48 ----------

*"el niño"* seguramente también se manifieste en breve


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

Joder, atom ant, no me fastidies, espero que no sea verdad que ves ese programa de mierda... Yo T5 no la veo más que cuando hago zapping, aunque la verdad es que soy poco dado a ver la TV. Demasiada mierda...

Sobre el tema del cambio climático me han llegado unos interesantes informes y, una vez leídos, ya veré si coloco algo en este hilo.

Voy a dejar dos enlaces. Uno sobre un "pollo" que nos había tenido bien engañados, al menos a mí, y que en poco tiempo nos ha mostrado su auténtico "pelaje", quizás en sentido figurado sería algo así como un "cruce" entre el cerdo y la rata... Me recuerda a un personaje de "La isla del Doctor Moreau".

Por cierto, las últimas declaraciones del HdP de Felipe González referentes a una posible coalición entre PSOE y PP nos demuestran por donde pueden ir los "tiros" futuros. Menudo "socialista" de mierda... Otro que nos tenía "engañados", menos a mí y a aquellos que conocemos los tejemanejes que hubo en la "modélica" Transición...
Por tanto, cada vez es más imperioso "pasar" de este Bipartidismo que nos ha llevado a la ruina e ir buscando opciones alternativas.

Y respecto al suceso acaecido hoy en León, pues lo siento, pero ni puta pena...

Sobre Geoestrategia dejo algo de lo que no se habla, quizás porque no se conoce...

- Ruiz-GallardÃ³n sigue hundiendo a Rajoy y al PP al plantear mal la supresiÃ³n de la â€˜justicia universalâ€™

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-el-corazon-de-europa-desafia-la-geopolitica-


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

Aquí os dejo algo de lo que me ha llegado sobre el cambio climático. Es interesante, porque ya vemos como en el tema también pesa el "mundo financiero". No está de más recordar que en la Bolsas estadounidenses se puede especular con futuros sobre las sequías, tornados y demás desastres "naturales"...

- Post Davos 2014: Los riesgos financieros del cambio climático | Sostenibilidad ACCIONA


----------



## maragold (12 May 2014)

El suceso ocurrido hoy en mi preciosa tierra es un ajuste entre castuzos, en este caso castuzas.

La finada, nuestra "queridísima" presidenta de la Diputación.
La asesina, supuestamente una militante del PP de mi pueblo, Astorga.

Nadie merece la muerte y menos de esa manera, pero, así están las cosas por el Norte... ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

Un vistazo al cuadro técnico que presentan tres MPs: Neutro para el Oro, Débil para la Plata y Bueno para el Paladio...

- Technical Picture: Gold Neutral, Silver Fragile, Palladium Breakout | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## atom ant (13 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Joder, atom ant, no me fastidies, espero que no sea verdad que ves ese programa de mierda... Yo T5 no la veo más que cuando hago zapping, aunque la verdad es que soy poco dado a ver la TV. Demasiada mierda...
> 
> Hola Fernando, hace tres semanas o así que estoy siguiendo los resúmenes diarios que cuelgan en internet y reconozco que me ha enganchado. No sé quienes son la mayoría de los participantes pero el proceso mental que sobrelleva un tal Rafa Lomana ha captado mi atención... lo de la Pantoja solo era un chiste fácil
> 
> ...



...Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2014)

Unos "números" que la UE tiene bien presentes en sus "diferencias" actuales con Rusia...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/127861-rusia-europa-gas-sanciones-ue


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2014)

Muy bueno este artículo y que refuerza la opinión que he expresado en muchas ocasiones de que estamos en una situación "deflacionaria"/"inflacionarista", a pesar de que puede ser un "contrasentido", pero para nada...

- El riesgo de deflación como encubridor de la inflación real


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2014)

Vale la pena leer este artículo...

- El peligro actual de la bolsa en dos simples cuadros - Blogs de Valor Añadido

---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 21:06 ----------

Aquí va lo último de Guillermo Barba y donde se hace eco de unas declaraciones efectuadas por uno de mis "favoritos": Marc Faber...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MARC FABER: EL EFECTIVO, LA MEJOR OPCIÓN POR AHORA


----------



## Marpozuelo (13 May 2014)

Recuerdo que en mi familia siempre había oro: cadenas, crucifijos, anillos etc. En cambio yo no poseo absolutamente nada de oro. De niño debí poseer algo pero yo no lo conservo. ¿Es acaso el oro una costumbre antigua que ahora no tiene sentido?


----------



## parapla (13 May 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Recuerdo que en mi familia siempre había oro: cadenas, crucifijos, anillos etc. En cambio yo no poseo absolutamente nada de oro. De niño debí poseer algo pero yo no lo conservo. *¿Es acaso el oro una costumbre antigua que ahora no tiene sentido?*



Claro. Va a ser eso ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 May 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Recuerdo que en mi familia siempre había oro: cadenas, crucifijos, anillos etc. En cambio yo no poseo absolutamente nada de oro. De niño debí poseer algo pero yo no lo conservo. ¿Es acaso el oro una costumbre antigua que ahora no tiene sentido?



No seras el nieto de Keynes? El de la "relíquia barbara"?


----------



## atom ant (13 May 2014)

Nota: el tramo de subida que se viene produciendo en el DJI desde Octubre 2011 hace simetría en 16.815 con el anterior tramo de subida (Marzo 2009 a Mayo 2011).


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Recuerdo que en mi familia siempre había oro: cadenas, crucifijos, anillos etc. En cambio yo no poseo absolutamente nada de oro. De niño debí poseer algo pero yo no lo conservo. ¿Es acaso el oro una costumbre antigua que ahora no tiene sentido?



Bueno, esa es una pregunta que debe responderse Vd. mismo... El Oro, SI que es una "costumbre" o "tradición", pero -¡ojo!- con una antigüedad de miles de años, de manera que no es una "moda" pasajera... De todas formas, no creo que nadie le haga "ascos" a su posesión y por algo será... ¿No?

Aunque a decir verdad si observamos a nuestro alrededor no es difícil ver gente que porta anillos, cadenas, crucifijos, etc. de Oro. Vamos, suele ser lo más habitual y es que las costumbres se heredan y forman parte de una identidad...

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (14 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno este artículo y que refuerza la opinión que he expresado en muchas ocasiones de que estamos en una situación "deflacionaria"/"inflacionarista", a pesar de que puede ser un "contrasentido", pero para nada...
> 
> - El riesgo de deflación como encubridor de la inflación real




A mi no me ha parecido tan bueno porque la subida-bajada de los precios nunca es una causa, sino un efecto.

Me explico:


Inflación viene del ingles inflate (inflar).
Deflación viene del ingles deflate (desinflar).

*¿Qué se lo que se infla o desinfla? 
El globo del crédito* (y NO los precios!!).
La deflación y la inflación, entendidas como variación de los precios y no como variación del tamaño del globo de deuda, es la primera falacia que se enseña en las facultades de economía.


¿Qué significa que se desinfle el globo del crédito? 
Que no se podrán devolver ni los intereses ni el principal, 
porque el dinero (crédito) para devolver la deuda e intereses actuales no existe todavía!

Por eso el dinero/deuda tiene que crecer ininterrumpidamente.

¿Qué pasa si el globo se hincha demasiado rápido? (boom 2000s)
Que en el futuro nadie se va a querer endeudar más (2008s), es decir, 
va a existir el riesgo de que el globo de crédito deje de crecer e, incluso, disminuir.

¿Qué hacer si el globo de crédito empieza a deshincharse?
Hacer el crédito más barato (2009s).
Se regala el dinero a la banca para que ésta cree más crédito a personas y empresas.

¿Y si eso no basta?
Pues hay que dar crédito a quien sea, incluso a insolventes (gobiernos), aún a riesgo de que nunca se vaya a devolver.
Es decir, se regala el dinero a los gobiernos para evitar el colapso del dinero/deuda.

¿Durante cuánto tiempo se puede mantener eso?
Indefinidamente, mientras dure el monopolio del dinero/crédito.
Pero poco tiempo desde el momento en que se generalice un dinero alternativo al dinero/crédito.

Al que tiene el monopolio del sistema dinero/deuda, lo que más le preocupa, por tanto, es la posible competencia (oro, plata o criptos).

En el siglo XIX se cargaron a la plata como medio generalizado de pago, y la tienen controlada.
En el siglo XX se cargaron al oro como medio generalizado de pago, y lo tienen controlado.
El el siglo XXI veremos si las criptos se convierten en medio generalizado de pago y si consiguen controlarlas (yo personalmente creo que las controlan desde el principio).

El oro seguirá subiendo mientras se siga regalando dinero a los bancos y a los gobiernos, como se explica en Valora Oro: Oro y compra de bonos por el BCE 3


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2014)

Hola, Kennedy: ¿Qué tal? Hacia tiempo que no tenía ocasión de debatir contigo y, la verdad, es que tu excelente comentario no es para nada "incompatible" con el fondo del articulo que he enlazado y que me sigue pareciendo bastante bueno, pero claro todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" de las cosas.

En lo "básico", y en lo que me concierne más directamente -y a la mayoría de la gente-, sólo sé que el sueldo lo tengo "congelado" desde hace unos seis años y los precios han subido fuertemente en esos años, pero en aquellos que NO se "ven" en el IPC "oficial". Por ejemplo, cuánto no han subido los impuestos directos e indirectos: Luz, Gas, Gasolina/Gasoil, Transporte, IBI, etc., etc. Si esto no es INFLACION en la Economía Doméstica, ya que dirás qué es... La puta realidad es que cada vez estamos más empobrecidos y ya no digo sobre aquellos rentistas que han sido cercenados y quienes se "cubrían" desde el ahorro conservador como podían ser los depósitos, cuentas remuneradas e incluso los bonos emitidos por el Tesoro español.

Hecha esta aclaración y que -para mí- es INDISCUTIBLE... por cuanto es lo que vivo y veo en mi entorno (familia, compañeros, vecinos, amigos, etc.), el resto de tu comentario es algo que pensamos todos los "metaleros", pero vamos cambiar eso va a precisar de un movimiento muy amplio y que nos llevará o a una revolución global o a la "peor" solución... Es decir, a formas "extremas" y eso es lo que hay ahora mismo.

Tú lo has dicho: el principal de la deuda NUNCA se va a devolver y ya se "contentan" con cobrar los INTERESES. Lo demás no importa porque nos llevaría a los escenarios que he apuntado. Por tanto, el Sistema Ponzi puede seguir todo el tiempo que puedan prolongarlo y un repaso a la Historia nos dice que el Imperio Romano consiguió prolongar su agonía durante siglos. Evidentemente, son otros tiempos y eso puede acelerarse mucho más, pero si dejamos todo esto en manos de quienes "manejan" la barca, pues vamos a ser simples espectadores y, por supuesto, los "paganini" de siempre... Ya han "colocado" para eso a una CASTA que no es un fenómeno único de nuestro país.

Por todo ello, los MPs seguirán controlados, fuera de momento puntuales, y en los que el pánico pueda imponerse, y es ahí donde más puede manifestarse la debilidad del Sistema Ponzi. Y ya sabes que al final lo más fácil es que un globo acabe explotando y aquí no creo que vaya a ser diferente, pero claro el CUANDO eso nadie lo sabe y lo único que podemos hacer es especular al respecto.

De todos modos, el problema de fondo de nuestro mundo no es solo monetario, porque te recuerdo que vivimos dos guerras mundiales fuera del actual Sistema Ponzi, así que SIEMPRE hay otros motivos... Quizás, en esta ocasión, esta deuda y sus consecuencias -los ajustes y la austeridad- precipiten las cosas a nivel social, pero deberán extremarse más para que la gente reaccione de una puta vez.

De las "Criptomonedas" no suelo opinar, por cuanto es conocida mí posición contraria a las mismas y siempre he considerado que ha sido un "experimento". No cabe duda de como "idea" es fantástica, pero precisamente por eso nunca la "dejarán" triunfar y tampoco hay que "preocuparse" tanto por nuestro dinero y es que lo tienen todo pensado y sino al tiempo... De momento, vamos avanzando a pasos agigantados a un control minucioso de ese dinero que consideramos "nuestro" y lo que es peor: a su PLASTIFICACION...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (14 May 2014)

whilliam-white-alerta-de-una-nueva-burbuja-nunca-he-visto-nada-igual


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2014)

- "La economÃ­a de EE.UU. es un castillo de naipes" â€“ RT


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2014)

Malas noticias desde Brasil...

- COLUMNA: Sin viento de cola, la economía de Brasil languidece - IPS Agencia de Noticias


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2014)

Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL DÓLAR, CRÉDITO DE UNA NACIÓN EN BANCARROTA


----------



## Vidar (15 May 2014)

Últimamente están empezando a pasar cosas que nos esperábamos,

El fin del dólar como moneda de reserva, el fin del london fix de la plata, el del oro también cercano ya que nadie quiere la plaza del DB...

Vienen tiempos interesantes.

.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (15 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí os dejo unos gráficos muy interesantes. En el principal, viene el del ratio Oro vs Plata, pero más abajo de la página tenéis otros relacionados y muy relevantes.
> 
> - Gold to Silver Ratio Historical Chart | MacroTrends



Buen enlace.

Es un poco lo que digo, que no se puede hablar de un ratio oro/plata como tal. Bueno, si se puede hablar de un intervalo de valores, pero no de 1:16 como se decía. De hecho, ahora mismo no veo que la plata tenga un precio excesívamente anormal con respecto al oro.


Marpozuelo dijo:


> Recuerdo que en mi familia siempre había oro: cadenas, crucifijos, anillos etc. En cambio yo no poseo absolutamente nada de oro. De niño debí poseer algo pero yo no lo conservo. ¿Es acaso el oro una costumbre antigua que ahora no tiene sentido?



Influyen MUCHO las modas. Ahora lo que se lleva es pagar por joyas de plata como si fueran de oro o por joyas de acero como si fueran de plata. Y eso si, como te pongas algo de oro, te tachan (pura envidia).

También ocurre que actualmente se usa la tecnología a modo de "joyas", por ejemplo, gente que se compra un teléfono de la marca X sólo para presumir de que puede comprar productos de esa marca.

También están los gustos estéticos de cada cual. A mi personalmente no me gusta el oro estéticamente, pero la plata si. Hay gente que en cambio le encanta el oro, y otros a los que no les gustan las joyas.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2014)

Hola, Agente Pwneante: Bueno, ese ratio de Oro vs Plata puede gustarnos o no, pero sigue siendo una de las variables que se siguen utilizando hoy en día, aunque personalmente pienso que habrá un desacople futuro entre los diferentes MPs y de hecho ya se da: el ejemplo más claro es el del Paladio.

El ratio histórico es de 1:15/16 y desde que se desmonetizó la Plata, pues el ratio se ha ido ampliando. Sigo pensando que en el futuro se producirá un "desacople" y que, indirectamente, puede llevarnos al ratio "histórico" y te lo digo desde el convencimiento, ya que sino mí dinero lo colocaría en otro lugar y, como ya sabe la mayor parte del hilo, yo soy más "platero" que "orero". Pero, bueno, esa es una opción muy personal y para nada aconsejable de seguir...

Sobre este tema del ratio, hace días edité un enlace en el hilo de la Plata, pero dado que surge el tema, no cuesta nada colocarlo aquí y que cada cuál opine lo que estime lo más oportuno.

- Gold:Silver Ratio Suggests Much Higher Future Price for Silver - MUCH Higher! | munKNEE dot.com

Respecto a las "modas", te refieres a las "recientes"... ¿No? Puesto que, dependiendo de las culturas, ya sabes que la joyería de Oro ha sido siempre la más valorada y después ha venido la Plata. Y también hay culturas milenarias como la china donde siempre ha sido muy valorado el Jade... Ciertamente, en la juventud (especialmente, en la femenina) SI que se observan "cambios" en cuanto a los gustos estéticos. Aunque, como bien dices, esa ya es una cuestión muy personal y conozco mujeres con un buen nivel económico y que, en cambio, se inclinan por la Plata, pero no suele ser lo más habitual en ciertas capas sociales. 

En fin, en cuestión de gustos, cada cual hace o intenta hacer aquello que más le gusta.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (15 May 2014)

Habláis de muyeres?!?!

Oro blanco y diamantes.

Da igual la raza, la ideología, la posición social o el nivel cultural... no falla!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2014)

Bueno, amigo maragold, como "regla general" es así, pero no siempre... En China es mucho más valorado y, por tanto, muchísimo más caro el Jade que el Oro. No en vano, según la mitología china, el Jade es el esperma seco del dragón...

Y en la Antigüedad, aparte de China (que sigue con su tradición milenaria), también el Jade fue más valorado que el Oro por culturas prehispánicas como los olmecas, mayas, quichés, mixtecas, zapotecas y aztecas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 23:00 ----------

- Jade: "oro verde" | Suite101


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

Este artículo dice cosas que muchos pensamos...

- Rebelion. El euro, historia de una “ratonera”


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

Muy "revelador"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/128249-rusia-venta-bonos-tesoro-eeuu

Lo que es curiosa la posición del "peón" belga y lo es más que en aquel país no se pidan "explicaciones"... ¿Y ese "montante" obedece a una "abundancia" en las arcas belgas? Todo ello es realmente muy dudoso...


----------



## nando551 (16 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Este artículo dice cosas que muchos pensamos...
> 
> - Rebelion. El euro, historia de una “ratonera”



Que bueno.

La burbuja del euro... con un euro burbujeado compramos metales infravalorados. ¿Quién da más por menos?
Esta situación es irrepetible y más después de todo lo acontecido recientemente con la fijación de precios.

Yo creo, desde el principio, que esto no es una marathon, es una carrera de 5-10 km(años) como mucho antes de que todo vuelva a la normalidad (salir del dinero fiat).

Creo que viendo el panorama pocos serán ya los que no tengan las maletas hechas... y si alguno queda... pues que se dé prisa porque de en breve en adelante no va a ser el oro papel el que marque el precio del oro físico.
Cuando reine el sentido común será el oro físico el que fije el precio del oro papel, y cuando esto pase, les será mucho más dificil mantener un precio tan bajo.

Ahora es el momento.

Un saludo.


----------



## ramsés (16 May 2014)

Ahora sube ahora baja, mirar la evolución del precio del oro es tan aburrido como ver secarse la pintura.
Para entretenimiento, tengo una cotorra criolla que habla de la inflación, (en 1980 con mis 17 años en la disco bailando esto).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9YyqFF_m0Q
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo34y17348dikmn/letra de la cotorra criolla.doc
*******************************************
_Nando: La burbuja del euro... con un euro burbujeado compramos metales infravalorados. ¿Quién da más por menos?
Esta situación es irrepetible y más después de todo lo acontecido recientemente con la fijación de precios.

Yo creo, desde el principio, que esto no es una marathon, es una carrera de 5-10 km(años) como mucho antes de que todo vuelva a la normalidad (salir del dinero fiat).

Creo que viendo el panorama pocos serán ya los que no tengan las maletas hechas... y si alguno queda... pues que se dé prisa porque de en breve en adelante no va a ser el oro papel el que marque el precio del oro físico.
Cuando reine el sentido común será el oro físico el que fije el precio del oro papel, y cuando esto pase, les será mucho más dificil mantener un precio tan bajo.

Ahora es el momento.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]
_
Dios te oiga Nando, este es el momento, pero creo que no es el lugar. Las maletas hechas, ¿hacia dónde van?.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Que bueno.
> 
> La burbuja del euro... con un euro burbujeado compramos metales infravalorados. ¿Quién da más por menos?
> Esta situación es irrepetible y más después de todo lo acontecido recientemente con la fijación de precios.
> ...



Hola, nando551: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Bueno, la "burbuja" del Euro es la misma que existe en todas las monedas Fiat y con las notables excepciones de las pertenecientes a Suiza y Noruega...

Es más, en la creación del Euro, siempre he pensado que hubo la intención de crear un "cortafuegos" que permitiera un "respiro" a las monedas anglosajonas, especialmente del USD, llegado el caso, es decir AHORA... ¿Te imaginas cómo estarían esas monedas sin el Euro "flotando" por ahí?

Hoy he leído el post de tucapital.es (un "referente" en el foro) y no me ha hecho la menor gracia que ING Lux. ya no permita abrir cuentas a los países del Sur de Europa. Esto tiene muy "mala espina" y a este paso nos la van a "meter" el día menos pensado e insisto en que en el banco sólo debería haber el dinero "justito"...

Evidentemente, siguiendo con tu comentario nando551, nuestras particulares "valoraciones" nos indican que de producirse una ruptura del Euro y la vuelta a las anteriores monedas nacionales, el "refugio" que nos pueden proporcionar los MPs es bastante considerable y aquí sigo primando a la Plata (el MP de los "pobres") sobre el Oro (aunque éste por su escaso volumen es una excelente opción). Cualquiera que tenga dudas al respecto, puede documentarse sobre las consecuencias del Corralito argentino, las Hiperinflaciones más modernas o las recientes devaluaciones sufridas en diferentes países (Venezuela, Argentina, etc.).

Estoy de acuerdo en que estamos inmersos en una carrera que puede tener un recorrido similar a una prueba de 10 Kms. o como mucho una media marathon. Quizás, no más de 6 años... Y entonces el mundo puede ser muy diferente al actual, aunque la verdad no soy muy "optimista"...

Tampoco te "engañes", nando551, una vuelta a la "realidad" monetaria, es decir a un Patrón Bimetálico y que es el más lógico, al menos para mí, no nos "soluciona" los problemas reales de este mundo. Eso no quita para que, con datos en la mano, este Sistema Ponzi actual es el que esté expandiendo la MISERIA por nuestro mundo y, en lo que nos toca, en nuestro país está más que claro...¿No? Aquí, unos sinvergüenzas, títeres de los americanos, crearon una Transición "modélica" y que primero destrozaron el país y luego lo están vendiendo "parcelado"... Lo que está pasando aquí es para que las "guillotinas" estuvieran funcionando las 24 horas, pero claro antes nos tendría que salir pelo en los huevos... O más Quijotes y menos Sancho Panza, pero todo llega... aunque, por ejemplo, en Turquía y Brasil parece que hay más "cojones"...

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (17 May 2014)

Desgraciadamente no se puede estar en contra de lo que se desconoce, el 99% de la gente se entretiene con chorradas sin interés, solo les preocupa tener circo, el futbol y poco más. 
Solo se preocupan de lo más inminente (mineros, controladores aéreos y unos pocos más) la pérdida del puesto del trabajo, sin pararse a pensar el porqué de esa pérdida, tanto de trabajos como de poder adquisitivo. 
Me sorprende ver las acumulaciones de gente que se mueve por el futbol (circo) y no se mueven por el trabajo (pan).
Si es verdad que hay muy pocos Quijotes, lanza en mano dispuestos a enfrentarse a cualquier enemigo, sea real o producto de su fantasia uy abundan los Sancho Panzas que endulzandos con el sistema ni quieren ni pueden moverse.
La gente no se pregunta el porqué de las cosas, las aprende y las repite.
Está claro que fuera del fiat no hubieran sido posibles las acumulaciones de capital que tienen unos poquitos ni que nos hallamos empobrecido el resto tanto.

Habrá que ver el mecanismo que van a utilizar para fijar el precio, pero me temo que los acontecimientos en breve se acelerarán y se empezará a ver clara la trama por mucha gente (los que se interesan por el pan).
De momento, por mi parte, voy a seguir comprando mensualmente, salvo fuerza mayor, hasta que esté en 35-40 euros, después del punto de inflexión de Junio es posible que deje de comprar plata 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (17 May 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> después del punto de inflexión de Junio es posible que deje de comprar plata
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



... ¿punto de infexión?, ¿se refiere al pos-elecciones europeas y ucranianas del día 25, a lo que diga el BCE? ¿al viaje de esta semana de Putin a Pekín para firmar el gasoducto?....

saludos

CENTER]--------------------[[/CENTER]


Vaya, ahora resulta que soy miembro del BCE, 500 mensajes, 1000 agradecimientos.
Me siento como... poderoso, jejej

---------- Post added 17-may-2014 at 07:22 ----------

Al final ni Ucrania, ni los malos datos europeos ni nah, estaba claro que esto no lo iban a dejar caer hasta las elecciones europeas y... contento.

quizá esta semana repunten los índices para cepillarse a unos cuantos osos cual gominola. En mi opinión si el DJI llegá a 16800 toca corto y la semana siguiente por debajo de 16.300 a saco paco.

en cualquier caso, en mi humilde opinión semana para ir tomando poco a poco posiciónes...


----------



## atom ant (17 May 2014)

Creo que no estamos prestando la debida atención al viaje de Putin a China para firmar un gasoducto mostruoso ¿Con qué pagará china el gas de Rusia? ¿Qué tendrán pensado? ... decantarse abiertamente por el oro, en estos momentos segura y lamentablemente significaría una guerra mundial.

Y mientras tanto la gente "normal" más tranquila que chupita


----------



## Nómada65 (17 May 2014)

Púes si después de 7 años de crisis y del lio de Ucrania, Siria o Libia esto no se dispara, púes a saber ya que lo desencadenara.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Evidentemente, el viaje de Putin a China tiene más importancia de la que se le está concediendo en Occidente, sobre todo en nuestro país (una mera y lejana "provincia" del Imperio). Y me imagino que debe haber unas determinadas órdenes para que exista tal desinformación, pero no específicamente por este tema, ya que por ejemplo no recuerdo una cobertura más pobre para unos Juegos de Invierno que la de los de Sochi de este año y entonces no existía la Crisis de Ucrania.

Respecto al Oro y su probable integración en esa hipotética cesta de referencia que se pretende crear para derribar la supremacía mundial del USD, pues no creo que salga nada concluyente, aunque SI que deberemos estar atentos a lo que puedan declarar al respecto.

Os dejo un enlace de origen chino en el que se informa de cuáles pueden ser los asuntos más importantes a tratar. En mí opinión, todo va a consistir en la firma para el suministro de gas ruso a China, y que tampoco es nuevo ya que llevan años trabajando en ello, y ampliar los acuerdos bilaterales, especialmente los comerciales. Por otro lado, falta ver la declaración conjunta respecto a la comunidad internacional y a la situación geopolítica actual. También si han avanzado hacia una más estrecha relación militar.

- http://spanish.peopledaily.com.es/3169/8629174.html

Hola, Nómada65: Bueno, los americanos saben de su gran potencia militar, y que sin ninguna duda es la mayor del mundo, pero los rusos han avanzado mucho en el terreno militar y su Ejército ya no tiene nada que ver con el que tenía la extinta URSS. A nivel balístico hoy tienen una rápida y eficaz respuesta: el misil balístico RT-2UTTH Tópol M y que es capaz de eludir el sistema antimisiles de los EE.UU.

- Así es el Topol-M, el misil ruso que burla el Escudo Antimisiles - YouTube

Lo de Ucrania es grave, pero los alemanes han "frenado" y mucho lo que podría haber propiciado una guerra que podía haber desestabilizado fuertemente a Europa. Además, viendo que estaba siendo "importada"...

Nómada65, los conflictos que me citas, aún siendo importantes, no son lo "suficiente" para que esto derive en un conflicto mundial. Y, además, los grandes acontecimientos se suelen producir de forma muy rápida y de un día para otro. Ejemplos históricos tienes los que quieras...

Actualmente, pienso que es más probable que una "involución" sociopolítica a gran escala derivase hacia ese conflicto armado de carácter mundial y que sería lo más "lógico" dentro de la "irracionalidad" que domina nuestro mundo.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2014)

Interesante y es que, al menos, es una "voz autorizada"...

- Juan Manuel López Zafra: "Necesitamos cambio radical en el sistema"


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2014)

Buenas, paso a saludar, por estar en otro hilo Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold se me ha pasado el tiempo.

Espero mañana pasarme por aquí a ponerme al día (que será leer los últimos posts, que os sigo desde las sombras, jeje) e intentar aportar algo.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (18 May 2014)

En el último mes Rusia ha acordado dos importantes gasoductos, y quizá tanto como este de China sea el que atravesará la península de Corea y suministrará tanto a corea de sur como, seguramente a Japón. Para evitar la "perdida" de estos dos importantes e incondicionales aliados necesitan los yacimientos de gas de las islas Senkaku.

La clave del futuro está en el gas y cuando nos burlamos del excedente de EEUU a base del ruinoso gas de esquistos quizá no le estamos dando su importancia estratégica.

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 08:12 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Os dejo un enlace de origen chino en el que se informa de cuáles pueden ser los asuntos más importantes a tratar. En mí opinión, todo va a consistir en la firma para el suministro de gas ruso a China, y que tampoco es nuevo ya que llevan años trabajando en ello, y ampliar los acuerdos bilaterales, especialmente los comerciales. Por otro lado, falta ver la declaración conjunta respecto a la comunidad internacional y a la situación geopolítica actual. También si han avanzado hacia una más estrecha relación militar.
> 
> - http://spanish.peopledaily.com.es/3169/8629174.html



el enlace no va... :|

saludos

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 08:29 ----------

La verdad es que resulta bastante sospechoso el interés de la OTAN en montar follón con Ucrania en vísperas de unas elecciones europeas importantísimas y no me sorprendería que en la segunda mitad de la semana se encadenen golpes de efecto con los que influirnos. (miedo me dan)

Quizá el verdadero objetivo es la UE,

o su moneda


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ayer, ya me pasó lo mismo con ese enlace... Lo volví a "arreglar", pero no sé el motivo por el cual acaba desapareciendo al poco tiempo. Bueno, lo pongo de nuevo y también un articulo bastante interesante, de la misma fuente (recordemos que es china), y que se refiere a los mayores consumidores mundiales del Oro.

- ¿DeÂ*quéÂ*hablaráÂ*PutinÂ*duranteÂ*suÂ*viajeÂ*aÂ*ChinaÂ*laÂ*próximaÂ*semana?

- http://spanish.peopledaily.com.cn/31620/8626810.html

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (18 May 2014)

_


atom ant dijo:



Creo que no estamos prestando la debida atención al viaje de Putin a China para firmar un gasoducto mostruoso ¿Con qué pagará china el gas de Rusia? ¿Qué tendrán pensado? ... decantarse abiertamente por el oro, en estos momentos segura y lamentablemente significaría una guerra mundial.

Y mientras tanto la gente "normal" más tranquila que chupita

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Tienes mucha razón en que Rusia y China no utilicen dólares para pagar el gas. Ellos están al margen de los petrodólares, o pueden estarlo.
Lo que no veo muy claro es que eso significaría automáticamente una guerra mundial. Ojalá te equivoques.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2014)

Tan interesante como la primera parte que ya edité...

- Juan Manuel López Zafra: "La gente elige oro por razones culturales"


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Creo que no has interpretado bien el comentario de atom ant, puesto que él parece ver esa hipotética guerra mundial si se provoca el hundimiento del USD, ya sea vía un Patrón Oro -improbable- o una "cesta" que está por definir -probable-.

Que a nadie le quepa la menor duda de que EE.UU. no va a dejar caer su moneda así como así... Y hay un hecho muy "objetivo" y es que desde 2002, ya con las guerras de Afganistán e Irak, las ventas de la industria armamentística han aumentado en un 60% e imagino que eso quiere decir algo... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2014)

Fijaros en la fecha del artículo y podréis comprobar como el "guión" se va cumpliendo... Es muy largo, pero también muy interesante.

- China en la mira del Pentágono | La geopolítica de Obama del «pivote» chino


----------



## atom ant (19 May 2014)

Muy interesante la estrategia para el bloqueo de transporte maritimo de petróleo, desde ese punto de vista y ya dentro del transporte terrestre se comprende la inestabilidad en Afganistan y Paquistan ya que serían los caminos lógicos para un oleoducto desde Irán y el Golfo pérsico a China...

Aparentemente parece que quieran forzar la alianza Rusia-china para crear un enemigo único.

Y es que no tenemos remedio y ciertamente con nuestro nivel tecnológico y científico los seres humanos debiéramos vivir como los jodidos dioses del olimpo y por qué no, viajar por las estrellas... como decía el tipo aquel que quería secuestrar a Obama.

y, en fin, los MPs en verde


----------



## Parri (19 May 2014)

Hola a todos.

Hace algún tiempo que no escribo y me gustaría tocar el tema de los suicidios y las depresiones o "momentos de tristeza" más acentuados en el tiempo de lo normal.

Desde la crisis he conocido 3 casos de suicidio por motivos económicos.

1º Caso. Persona con pequeña hipoteca que gana buen sueldo y compra 2ª vivienda a precio de burbuja, bajada de ingresos brutales y no puede asumir los gastos, desenlace fatal con familia de niños pequeños.

2º Caso. Negocio de zapatería en pueblo pequeño y apertura de otro negocio en la ciudad, bajada de volumen de negocio, no puede asumir deudas y suicidio.

3º Caso. Empresa ligada a la construcción, empresario de toda la vida, le impagan y no puede asumir los pagos que él tiene con los trabajadores y otros proveedores, se siente responsable de esas familias y se quita la vida.

Luego casos de depresiones y ruinas económicas tengo para escribir un libro.

¿Dónde quiero llegar? Es una crisis tan brutal que se está llevando vidas humanas en muerte y en vida. Esos mismo que nos dicen que la cosa va bien no hablan de estos temas. Nosotros también tenemos que aprender a desligar la felicidad del dinero porque vamos a ser mucho más pobre y tendremos que asumirlo con dignidad y la cabeza bien alta.

Por otro lado lo del cierre del London Silver Fixing es la noticia del año, ¿habéis visto como huyen las ratas cuando el barco se hunde? Que rastreros, algo gordo va a pasar, claro ahora ya no hay nada que rascar me voy, si hubiese algo bueno no se marcharían.

¿Ahora te vas? Quédate y cómete el marrón no esperaba menos de estos Rastreros!!!!

Sobre la muerte de Isabel Carrasco la mayoría de las personas con las que he hablado se alegran y algunos gente buena, así tal cual. Tienes que hacer las cosas muy pero que muy mal para que tanta gente de bien se alegre de tu muerte. Si fuese político me preguntaría ¿tan mal hemos hecho las cosas para que nos deseen la muerte? Tengo que cambiar. Utópico.


----------



## kapandji (19 May 2014)

¿que os parece?

http://www.expansion.com/movil/2014/05/19/mercados/1400489464.html


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2014)

Hola, Parri: Esta noche, con más tiempo, voy a complementar tu excelente comentario. Hace ahora un par de años que escribí un artículo sobre este tema de los suicidios en España y buscaré la información que utilicé entonces. Por cierto, en esos tiempos no andaba por este foro, aunque sí que me he referido a este tema en otros hilos del mismo. Es curioso como estos sinvergüenzas y mal nacidos lo tienen "silenciado"... Como tú, yo conozco bastantes casos, quizás porque mi oficio "propicia" que tenga la mala suerte de "enterarme"...

Sobre el enlace que no aparece de kapandji, lo he leído hoy y dejo el enlace correcto. También daré mi opinión al respecto.

- Espa?a se suma a un nuevo pacto por el oro de los bancos centrales europeos,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 15:37 ----------

Aquí os dejo dos interesantes noticias:

Parece que las cosas van a ir en "serio"...

- PayPal empieza a operar con rublos rusos â€“ RT

Siguen estrechando el "círculo"... Y os recomiendo entrar en el enlace propuesto en el artículo.

- Adiós a las contraseñas en cinco años, dice Paypal


----------



## _Mirar_ (19 May 2014)

Los Bancos Centrales de Europa anuncian un nuevo CBGA para septiembre


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace algún tiempo que no escribo y me gustaría tocar el tema de los suicidios y las depresiones o "momentos de tristeza" más acentuados en el tiempo de lo normal.
> 
> ...



Hola, Parri: Bueno, ahora que tengo algo de tiempo paso a ampliar un poco más tu comentario que me ha encantado, ya que demuestra una cierta sensibilidad social que noto a faltar en nuestro entorno y es que parece que se ha conseguido "implantar" aquello de que "mientras a mí no que me toque, que le den por culo al vecino"... Dicho así, puede parecer muy "fuerte", pero la verdad es que estamos asistiendo a unos recortes de todo tipo y a unos ajustes que están empobreciendo a amplias capas de la sociedad y, lamentablemente, la "respuesta" que se merecen estos HdP no es la que "merecen"... ¿Lo "pillas" Fernández Díaz...?

Bien, voy a poner una serie de enlaces que os recomiendo leer para que os deis cuenta de la "dimensión" que tiene esto. Por cierto, el primer enlace es que causa "sonrojo" y "vergüenza ajena"... Fijaros en que desde 2007 ya no se realiza la estadística como era "válida" hasta entonces. ¿Por qué? El "silencio" es la mejor respuesta...

- www.ine.es/jaxi/menu.do?type=pcasis&paths=/t18/p427&file=inebase&L=0

- Mapa de suicidios desde el inicio de la crisis

- Nuevas denuncias sobre el alarmante número de suicidios en España por la brutal crisis económica y el paro descomunal - Un espía en el congreso

A los suicidios tendríamos que añadir la cantidad de divorcios/separaciones que se han producido y que, igualmente, suponen un drama más perpetúo, por cuanto suele haber hijos por medio.

En fin, podríamos referirnos a diversos desencadenantes como la pérdida de trabajo, la "edad" a partir de la cual ya no se tiene "acceso" al mismo, el desalojo de la vivienda, precariedad en prestaciones, etc., etc. Y todo con el beneplácito de unos HdP que "dicen" dirigir el país... supongo que hacia la puta MISERIA.

Parri, vienen tiempos muy complicados y yo ya tengo cierta edad, por tanto ya he visto mucho, y te diría que todo tiene un comienzo y un final, de manera que esto acabará "petando" SI o SI. ¿Cuándo? Aún falta algo de tiempo y que se "extreme" más la situación, pero tampoco creo que haya que esperar muchos años... Dependerá de muchos factores, pero como siempre digo: hasta el perro más cobarde, cuando se encuentra acorralado, intenta escapar "mordiendo"... Está claro, ¿No?

El caso de Isabel Carrasco a mí, en lo personal, ni fu ni fa... Me explicó: alguien que tenía encima muchas "sombras" sobre su honestidad no es una persona a la que yo vaya a echar en "falta". En todo caso, lo harán aquellos que se han "movilizado" para que su "memoria" no se dañe... ¿O hay otros "motivos" Fernández Díaz...?

Hola, kapandji: ¿Qué pasa...? Que los Bancos Centrales hayan "descubierto" la existencia del Oro es digno de "reflexión". De todas formas, China y otros países han estado y están comprando bastante Oro en los últimos tiempos, así que esos Bancos Centrales también deben saber "algo" al respecto... ¿No?

No, no me creo nada de estos HdP... Quizás, están tomando "posiciones" sobre esa posible "cesta" de referencia que podría sustituir al USD. Al menos, "teóricamente", ya que no veo a los americanos pasando por el "aro" así como así...

Saludos a los dos.

Bueno, el primer enlace no hay forma de colocarlo. Sin embargo, lo podéis encontrar en la Red con los datos que he aportado. De todas formas, he buscado una fuente que procede del mismo INE y cuyo enlace os dejo a continuación y que todavía es más "clarificador":

- www.alansaludmental.com/2014/02/03/suicidios-españa-estadísticas-ine-2014/

Y este otro enlace también es de "obligada" lectura:

- Lista de suicidios relacionados con la crisis - 15Mpedia


----------



## ramsés (19 May 2014)

_Fernando;
Aquí os dejo dos interesantes noticias:

Parece que las cosas van a ir en "serio"...

- PayPal empieza a operar con rublos rusos â€“ RT

Siguen estrechando el "círculo"... Y os recomiendo entrar en el enlace propuesto en el artículo.

- Adiós a las contraseñas en cinco años, dice Paypal
_
Fernando, que me acojonas... ¿qué quieres decir con eso de que las cosas van a ir en serio?... ¿te hueles una guerra mundial?.

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 22:44 ----------

_Fernando;
Aquí os dejo dos interesantes noticias:

Parece que las cosas van a ir en "serio"...

- PayPal empieza a operar con rublos rusos â€“ RT

Siguen estrechando el "círculo"... Y os recomiendo entrar en el enlace propuesto en el artículo.

- Adiós a las contraseñas en cinco años, dice Paypal
_
Fernando, que me acojonas... ¿qué quieres decir con eso de que las cosas van a ir en serio?... ¿te hueles una guerra mundial?.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Ya tendrás tiempo de "acojonarte" de verdad... Mi comentario se refería exclusivamente a lo que nos "transmite" la noticia y es que los rusos parecen estar cada vez más interesados en realizar sus transacciones comerciales en su moneda, el rublo, y ello en detrimento del USD, de manera que más "leña" al fuego que ya lleva tiempo encendido.

Precisamente, acabo de leer una noticia y que apunta a un mayor estrechamiento de las relaciones entre Rusia y China. No hay que ser un "lince" para entrever que también en el aspecto militar. Me imagino que en los próximos días o semanas ya sabremos algo más sobre este particular. Os dejo el enlace de la noticia:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/128539-rusia-china-proyectos-estrategicos

Aclarado esto y por "profundizar" un poco más en la cuestión que me planteas, pues cualquiera que esté al día en materia de Geopolítica sabe que, al paso que vamos, esto va a terminar mal o muy mal...

La situación es realmente pésima y el "empuje" dado por Washington para que se produzca un estrechamiento entre Rusia y China no vaticinan nada bueno. Si "fuerzas" a aliarse a dos potencias que son "enemigas" tuyas es que quieres fijar claramente el "enemigo", es decir UNO... En fin, que todos se están "preparando" y eso se ve con los datos sobre gastos militares, ubicación de bases militares, "planes estratégicos" que se van cumpliendo en el tiempo, etc., etc.

Es muy sencillo de "entender" y es que los ingleses siempre dijeron que quien domina el corazón del mundo, es decir Asia, domina el mundo... Cambia los ingleses por los "anglosajones" actuales y volvemos a aquello que suelo comentar y es que la Historia es "repetitiva"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2014)

Y por aquí se peleaban por los "favores" de semejante HdP...

- El gangster que compró a los republicanos estadounidenses, por F. William Engdahl


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (20 May 2014)

Buenos días! Esta noticia me parece interesante:
El antiguo economista jefe del BCE advierte de un colapso en el sistema monetario mundial

_El antiguo economista jefe del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) y vicepresidente del Bundesbank, Jürgen Stark, pronunció un discurso extraordinariamente importante ante los asistentes a su conferencia en el Bayerischer Hof, en Múnich, el pasado sábado. En su conferencia Stark recomendó protegerse frente a un probable colapso del sistema monetario mundial.

El marco donde pronunció la conferencia era propicio a hacer discursos de este tipo. La organizadora, el Ludwig von Mises Institute en Alemania y por tanto, puede utilizarse un lenguaje directo sobre los riesgos que encarna el actual sistema. A juicio de Stark, los Bancos Centrales “han perdido por completo toda capacidad de control y perspectiva sobre la situación económica”.

El sistema monetario actual fue salvado “in extremis” en 2011 mediante una acción concertada de todos los Bancos Centrales importantes. Según el profesor Stark, “todo el sistema se basa en la ficción pura, dando palos de ciego desde 2008 para evitar un segundo Lehman, el cual si vuelve a suceder, el sistema no sobrevivirá”.

La cuestión de fondo no es la sucesión de acontecimientos de los últimos años sino precisamente el mismo sistema es el que está puesto en cuestión. El papel moneda, además de imprimirse sin un respaldo real como puede ser la producción de bienes y servicios en la economía, crece sin control posible del Banco Central dados los mecanismos de transmisión de la política monetaria y el multiplicador monetario. Los bancos comerciales, en cualquier momento y bajo cualquier circunstancia, pueden crear dinero mediante la emisión de títulos.

*En este sentido, la “pura ficción” de la que advierte Stark puede ser afrontada con una diversificación correcta de la cartera de los inversores, destinando una parte de ella a la inversión en “valores refugio” como el oro y la plata, entre otros.* Volver a fundamentar el sistema monetario en un activo de reserva es tarea esencial que, hoy por hoy, los Bancos Centrales no están dispuestos a llevar a cabo. A pesar de las avalanchas de liquidez y la abundancia de ésta en este momento, no debemos confiarnos en tener un sistema sólido.

Ha bastado un “estornudo” de Deutsche Bank –la entrada del vehículo de inversión de la Familia Real de Qatar en el capital con 8.000 millones de euros– para que los bancos en Europa cojan neumonía en la Bolsa. Todos los grandes bancos se desplomaron ayer empezando con Commerzbank, UniCredit, Société Générale, BBVA o Barclays._


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2014)

Interesante...

- CONFIRMADO: H.A.A.R.P. Herramienta de Control Climático | Ahora es el Tiempo

- Max Keiser: "Banqueros matan a banqueros por el dinero de los seguros" â€“ RT


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2014)

- Rebelion. Oro bendito, capitalismo maldito


----------



## Tiogelito (20 May 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Buenos días! Esta noticia me parece interesante:
> El antiguo economista jefe del BCE advierte de un colapso en el sistema monetario mundial
> 
> 
> *En este sentido, la “pura ficción” de la que advierte Stark puede ser afrontada con una diversificación correcta de la cartera de los inversores, destinando una parte de ella a la inversión en “valores refugio” como el oro y la plata, entre otros.* .[/I]



¿Tienes alguna otra referencia de este seminario? En castellano no encuentro notas de prensa con ese contenido (de la charla destacan otras cosas pero este punto ni lo mencionan, ni tampoco la muy noticiable noticia de un colapso, y eso venderia perodicos... ). Y no piloto lo suficiente de jerga economica en ingles para encontrarlo...
gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2014)

Hola, Tiogelito: Ahora mismo, no tengo ninguna referencia en español sobre la Conferencia Bayerischer Hof de Jurgen Stark. Sin embargo, le dejo lo más reciente y último que tengo sobre J. Stark y que espero sea de su interés y del resto de conforeros.

- Solo culpe a los negativos | La República

- www.fundspeople.com/noticias/jurgen...aises-vayan-mas-lejos-con-sus-reformas-138866

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2014)

Este articulo es muy interesante y nos previene sobre los vendedores de "humo" que nos gobiernan o eso dicen... Los que mandan AQUI son otros y éstos son simples "lacayos"...

- Ante la reforma fiscal que prepara el gobierno: llamamiento urgente | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## atom ant (21 May 2014)

Buenos días, noche tranquila.

Los metales 1296-19,49 no parece que se les vea muy fuertes como para recuperar niveles que tienen al alcance de los dedos, aunque, la coyuntura manda.






últimamente no estoy demasiado encima de los metales, pero en principio mi estrategia platera se activaría cuando el AU tocase lo que considero directriz alcista que ahora andará allá por los $1220.

mientras tanto, disfrutando con el lateral del SP

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 07:44 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> - Rebelion. Oro bendito, capitalismo maldito



Este asunto del daño medio ambiental y la precariedad es quizá el principal inconveniente que veo al oro, que incluso podría enviarlo al nivel de otro tipo de moneda antigua, las pieles.

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 08:16 ----------

como jarrea, pedazo goterones

agua de Mayo...

[YOUTUBE]_H4TlDxXxVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Gracias por colocar el "Orinoco Flow", que me trae grandes recuerdos de esa época de mí vida y claro me refiero cuando apareció la versión original de Enya (en cassette...).

Bueno, dejo un enlace sobre el Japón y que siguen a lo suyo... ¡patada adelante!

- El Banco de Japón mantiene intacto su programa de estímulo monetario Por Agencia EFE

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tiogelito: Ahora mismo, no tengo ninguna referencia en español sobre la Conferencia Bayerischer Hof de Jurgen Stark. Sin embargo, le dejo lo más reciente y último que tengo sobre J. Stark y que espero sea de su interés y del resto de conforeros.
> 
> - Solo culpe a los negativos | La República
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernandojcg.

Había leído estos artículos, y en ninguno se pone en boca de Stark un próximo colapso económico, o la conveniencia de volver a un patrón oro.

Pronosticar un colapso es mucho más noticiable que disquisiciones técnicas sobre test de estrés o deflación, así que si no encuentro otros artículos que se hagan eco de eso, entiendo que en esa conferencia realmente no dijo nada sobre colapsos o propuestas de patrón-oro. 

Salvo que alguien pueda aportar la fuente original, al autor de "El antiguo economista jefe del BCE advierte de un colapso en el sistema monetario mundial" parece en este caso le han informado mal. 

Espero que no se moleste el autor, simplemente digo que no he sido capaz de contrastar una noticia tan potente.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2014)

Hola, Tiogelito: Le diré que el articulo colocado por el conforero "Los que el tocho se llevó" es la traducción del original y del que le dejo un enlace al mismo:

- Professor Stark: Finanz- und Geldsystem im Blindflug!

En la noticia hay una frase que traducida con más o menos exactitud dice: "Todo el sistema se basa en una ficción pura y ha estado volando a ciegas desde 2008 y no sobrevivirá a un segundo Lehman."

No hay ninguna duda acerca de la fuente original ni, por tanto, de la que aportó el conforero que nos traía la traducción y al que agradezco su colaboración en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2014)

Bueno, los americanos ya han conseguido su "propósito" y que va contra toda lógica, pero ya se lo "encontrarán"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/128737-china-firman-historico-contrato-suministro-gas

Y respecto a esta noticia, añadiría que no solamente Italia...

- Miembro del Parlamento Europeo: "Bilderberg es la raÃ*z de todo el mal" â€“ RT

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 23:59 ----------

Aquí dejo lo último del blog del amigo y conforero santia...

- Valora Oro


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, los americanos ya han conseguido su "propósito" y que va contra toda lógica, pero ya se lo "encontrarán"...
> 
> - Rusia y China firman el histÃ³rico contrato multimillonario de suministro de gas â€“ RT



El mapa que sale en la noticia me ha hecho recordar a la olvidada Mongolia, la cual controlaran totalmente el oso y el dragón.

Mongolia, el paraÃ­so de los recursos minerales - elConfidencial.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Gracias por colocar el "Orinoco Flow", que me trae grandes recuerdos de esa época de mí vida y claro me refiero cuando apareció la versión original de Enya (en cassette...).
> 
> Bueno, dejo un enlace sobre el Japón y que siguen a lo suyo... ¡patada adelante!
> 
> ...



Gran tema el "Orinoco Flow" y la letra también de una extraña belleza desconcertante... m'encanta.
Por otro lado, sobre Japón, parece que el imperio del sol Naciente lo tiene verdaderamente mal, deuda, demografía, Fukushima... y como única salida dar unos patadones que cada vez tienen menos efecto. 

respecto a los precios y los mercados, a estas horas los índices en verde y no me extrañaría que entre hoy y mañana acabasen la semana en máximos, en Uropa tenemos elecciones.

y en fin... Los MPs en la tónica de los últimos días, peleando por no perder de vista los $1300-$19,5.

---------------------​
Dato importante; OIEA: "No se puede usar combustible de EE.UU. en las centrales ucranianas"
Cada día me parece más demencial el fregao que se ha montado en Ucrania.


----------



## atom ant (22 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nB1gq2IBREU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maragold (22 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Gracias por colocar el "Orinoco Flow", que me trae grandes recuerdos de esa época de mí vida y claro me refiero cuando apareció la versión original de Enya (en cassette...).
> 
> Bueno, dejo un enlace sobre el Japón y que siguen a lo suyo... ¡patada adelante!
> 
> ...



Je,je... pero qué frikis que somos los metaleros!
Os diré que para el Vals de mi boda utilizamos una canción... de Enya!!!


----------



## ramsés (22 May 2014)

He llamado al andorrano pues quería una moneda de plata, ahora que están tan increíblemente baratas.
No es tan sencillo: todas pesan 31.1 grs. o más, con 999 pureza.
Hace unas semanas compré un panda, que no tengo ninguno en plata: precioso. A unos 21 €.
Pero una onza de plata caballo, más de 30 €
Me ha dicho que si voy justo compre una koala, a 21,85 €,
La kookaburra ya la compré hace un tiempo a un precio altísimo.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Vale la pena buscar el sobrespot en la plata?
Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria
Ojo, los precios finales no están en esta lista, yo recomiendo llamar y fijar un precio. Después, ir tranquilo: suele respetar un pacto; claro, si eres un cliente asiduo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Je,je... pero qué frikis que somos los metaleros!
> Os diré que para el Vals de mi boda utilizamos una canción... de Enya!!!



Hola, maragold: Amigo, realmente, los "metaleros" somos unos "frikis" muy especiales y, curiosamente, me estoy dando cuenta de que tenemos más cosas en común de las que sospechaba. Me tenía por algo "raro", pero veo que no lo soy tanto... Incluso a nivel ideológico, por regla general, me he entendido bien con otros "metaleros", a pesar de que nuestras tendencias puedan haber sido totalmente contrarias.

maragold, la gente nos suele tener como "radicales" en nuestros planteamientos, pero quizás, y sólo quizás, las cosas irían mejor en el mundo si hubiera personas con la firmeza que demostramos en nuestras convicciones. Nos suelen comparar con unos "Tío Gilito" cualquiera, pero suelen desconocer que no buscamos nuestro enriquecimiento personal, al menos la mayor parte de nosotros, sino que buscamos "salvar los muebles" de lo que podría acontecer en un futuro próximo y eso no es criticable, sino que es una demostración de "cultura" y tener muy presente aquella fábula que nos explicaba cómo le fue a la cigarra y a la hormiga...

En fin, a cualquiera que le guste Enya no se le puede considerar un "friki" y si fuera así, pues mejor que mejor... Te alabo el gusto, maragold.

Bueno, aprovecho para dejar un enlace y que me recuerda a Fernández Díaz y su labor en "pro" de ello...

- El plan para silenciar la libertad de los internautas, en 7 pasos â€“ RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 20:46 ----------

Bastante obvio...

- Los bancos, camino del cementerio Â« Cuentas y cuentos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2014)

Si esto no es "manipular" el precio...

- Gold Slammed As 'Panic-Seller' Dumps $520 Million In Futures | Zero Hedge


----------



## atom ant (23 May 2014)

Buenos días, gran jornada, 

Predicción meteorológica:

En principio a partir del día 25 deberían comenzar a asomar esas malas noticias que se ocultan por las elecciones europeas a la par que también se complicará la situación de Ucrania... esta sería la opción buena, sin vuelco electoral-euro.


----------



## _Mirar_ (23 May 2014)

Goldman Sachs pone a la venta su negocio de commodities físicas


----------



## maragold (23 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Amigo, realmente, los "metaleros" somos unos "frikis" muy especiales y, curiosamente, me estoy dando cuenta de que tenemos más cosas en común de las que sospechaba. Me tenía por algo "raro", pero veo que no lo soy tanto... Incluso a nivel ideológico, por regla general, me he entendido bien con otros "metaleros", a pesar de que nuestras tendencias puedan haber sido totalmente contrarias.
> 
> maragold, la gente nos suele tener como "radicales" en nuestros planteamientos, pero quizás, y sólo quizás, las cosas irían mejor en el mundo si hubiera personas con la firmeza que demostramos en nuestras convicciones. Nos suelen comparar con unos "Tío Gilito" cualquiera, pero suelen desconocer que no buscamos nuestro enriquecimiento personal, al menos la mayor parte de nosotros, sino que buscamos "salvar los muebles" de lo que podría acontecer en un futuro próximo y eso no es criticable, sino que es una demostración de "cultura" y tener muy presente aquella fábula que nos explicaba cómo le fue a la cigarra y a la hormiga...
> 
> ...



Friki lo decía en plan cariñoso, evidentemente... o

Pues sí, más le valdría a este mundo de tramposos y trileros gente honesta y con convicciones como las de muchos metaleros.

Gracias como siempre por tus aportaciones. 
A ver qué nos depara este finde de elecciones y fútbol. 

Abrazos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Friki lo decía en plan cariñoso, evidentemente... o
> 
> Pues sí, más le valdría a este mundo de tramposos y trileros gente honesta y con convicciones como las de muchos metaleros.
> 
> ...



Hola, amigo: No, si ya te entendí, pero ya sabes que a mí me gusta escribir... 

Respecto a lo que comentas, pues sobre las Elecciones Europeas no espero gran cosa, por tanto habrá más de lo mismo... Es una pena, porque la gente no acaba de concienciarse de que los políticos de aquí son "marionetas" de la UE (y sobre todo de la Troika), y de la importancia que tiene el ir a votar para "intentar" ayudar a cambiar la "hoja de ruta" que hay diseñada para nuestro país y, en general, para los llamados PIGS, aunque éstos van a "ampliarse" y sino al tiempo... Digo todo esto porque se espera una fuerte abstención.

El partido de fútbol no voy a poder verlo por motivos laborables. Ya sabes que el tipo de trabajo que tenemos presenta estos inconvenientes. Me hubiera gustado verlo como "espectáculo", pero no iba a sufrir ya que "mí" equipo es uno de los modestos y lo nuestro es ganarle a nuestro eterno rival... Soy del Español.

Por si sirve, una curiosa anécdota: la última vez que Austria ganó Eurovisión, ese año el Atlético de Madrid ganó la Liga y el Real Madrid la Copa de Europa. De momento, 2 de 3...

Dejo un enlace a un muy interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. El nacimiento de un siglo eurasiático

Un abrazo.


----------



## _Mirar_ (23 May 2014)

Barclays, multado con 44 millones de dólares por manipular el precio del oro %% |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2014)

Siempre interesante Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: CrÃ­menes de la banca en la sombra (E604) â€“ Video en RT


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2014)

Aquí os dejo una extensa e interesante entrevista realizada a Guillermo Barba...

- Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados


----------



## Aro (23 May 2014)

Fernando y demás compañeros. ¿Qué opinión os merecen las publicaciones de «Casey Research»?

Estoy por cogerme 3 meses de prueba de alguno (no sé si el que habla de mineras o internacionalización o energías...).
Si alguno más está interesado quizá podríamos conseguir varias temáticas entre varios.

Os dejo su web por si interesa:





www.caseyresearch.com/

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2014)

Hola, Aro: Lo que te puedo decir es que ya las recibo desde hace mucho tiempo. Es como todo, pues tiene artículos muy buenos y otros más "discutibles"... Su creador, Doug Casey, es un tío muy respetado en temas económicos tanto en los EE.UU. como en la mayor parte del mundo financiero. Creo que, en el pasado, había colocado algo de él o había hecho referencia a su persona al responder a algún conforero.

Aro, yo te los recomiendo si quieres tener un "punto de vista" bastante acertado en relación a este conflictivo futuro que nos viene...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (24 May 2014)

¿Entiendo que estás suscrito a sus publicaciones de pago?
Recomendarías alguna en concreto? Suscribirme a todas se me va de presupuesto, pero alguna que hable por ejemplo de otros países o de acciones u otros instrumentos de inversión pueden ser interesantes.

Gracias Fernando!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2014)

Hola, Aro: Bueno, yo recibo mucha información gratuita, aunque sea de pago, y tampoco es nada "raro"... Muchas publicaciones suelen enviarse de forma gratuita a quienes han estado mucho tiempo suscritos, han colaborado o son "conocidos" dentro de esos "mundillos"... Ya te digo que es bastante habitual.

Bien, en tu caso, si no vas a "invertir" te aconsejaría que te hagas la suscripción a su Newsletter, que es diaria y gratuita. A nivel informativo es bastante completa. Y si quieres invertir, quizás la más idónea sea "Casey Investment Alert", pero me parece que tendrás que ponerte a la "cola", porque me parece que tienen suspendida la suscripción a nuevos interesados. Luego, tienen también el "Casey International Speculator" y que está muy bien. 

Pienso que deberías "bucear" en su web y ver lo que te puede interesar. Yo haría la suscripción gratuita a su Newsletter y solamente si quisieras invertir me posicionaría en aquel producto que más te pueda interesar. Suscribirse a todas sus publicaciones es absurdo y muy caro. De todas formas, desde que dejé el mundo de la inversión, leo lo que me envían de tanto en tanto, pues es mucha la información que recibo y cada vez tengo menos tiempo para "procesarla".

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (24 May 2014)

Gracias Fernando.

Os comparto otro tema interesante:

Alianza entre Rusia y China - Economía Directa 23-5-2014 en mp3 (23/05 a las 01:04:20) 01:22:20 3146017 - iVoox http://www.ivoox.com/alianza-entre-rusia-china-economia-directa-audios-mp3_rf_3146017_1.html


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2014)

Es lo que hay... y es que ya me causó "extrañeza" la noticia inicial.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129021-sueno-eeuu-independencia-energetica

Y la UE planteándose "gilipolleces"... ¿No hay otros problemas más "cercanos" y que están lejos de solucionarse? No, tienen que complicar más las vidas de los ciudadanos europeos y mañana son las Elecciones Europeas... Esperemos que la gente vote en consecuencia a la realidad que vivimos en nuestro país desde que pertenecemos a la UE.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129006-sanciones-union-europea-gas-petroleo-rusia

---------- Post added 24-may-2014 at 15:01 ----------

Un motivo más para ir a votar mañana y también para "pasar" del bipartidismo...

- Algo pasa con Europa: El diferente impacto de la crisis en el centro y la periferia de la Zona euro | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## atom ant (24 May 2014)




----------



## ramsés (24 May 2014)

Qué pasada, atom, cualquiera pudiera editar e interpretar las gráficas que pones.
Yo soy más simple y quisiera compartir algunos documentos. Lo he intentado por dropbox y he tenido muchas quejas.
Dadme la opinión de este enlace, que lo he creado ahora, y creo que no tiene ninguna complicación.
Saludos
para burbuja.info: ¿por qué comprar oro?


----------



## atom ant (24 May 2014)

Hola Ramsés, los gráficos los he fusilado de una p.web pero el primero viendría a decir que el margen entre soporte y directriz bajista de la plata se estrecha día a día y que se avecina un movimiento importante.,, ese apunte de las bandas cerradas es del autor.
El segundo gráfico viene a sugerir que el platino nos puede adelantar la dirección de dicho movimiento.

Descontando el factor anglosajonIo, todo parece indicar up

El enlace a su blog funciona perfectamente, ,,, al paso que vamos no dudo que en los próximos 10 años suceda la mayor crisis sucedida, ergo, los Mps puedan ser la mayor oportunidad de la historia, pero también habría que decir que los humanos nos caracterizamos por nuestra capacidad de alterar el medio para buscar soluciones, 

Saludos


----------



## InsiderFX (24 May 2014)

Yo tambien opino que estamos ante un giro en las cotizaciones de oro y plata


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: ¿10 años? Muy largo lo fiáis, amigo mío... Mucho antes, veremos cosas que sería preferible que no sucedieran, pero me temo que nos "dirigen" hacia ahí. Si eso es así, los MPs "físicos" van a ser una de las mejores soluciones que podamos aportar hoy a ese inquietante futuro. Y -¡ojo!- que eso no va a ser "nuevo", ya ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia y en la más reciente, ya que algo nos podrían explicar al respecto desde Zimbabwe, Argentina o Venezuela...

¿Cambiar esa probable situación futura? Por supuesto que SI que estamos a tiempo, pero eso pasa por un cambio total en la forma en que se desarrolla nuestra "civilización" y ello pasa también por algo "gordo", ya sea una "revolución global" o llámalo como quieras, pero el actual estado de las cosas no puede proseguir en el tiempo... Demasiadas DESIGUALDADES y cada vez más acentuadas.

Y volviendo a los MPs, pues sigo siendo muy positivo con respecto a la Plata, neutro respecto al Oro, positivo para el Platino y ya sabes que hace tiempo que "apuesto" por el Paladio y el tiempo me está dando la razón y lo sabes bien. Lástima que de MPs "físicos" voy "bien", porque no me importaría dedicar algo al Paladio, pero si tuviera una fuerte corrección no me lo pensaría y algo incorporaríamos al "tesorillo", pero siempre en "fisico". Es un "caballo ganador"...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Qué pasada, atom, cualquiera pudiera editar e interpretar las gráficas que pones.
> Yo soy más simple y quisiera compartir algunos documentos. Lo he intentado por dropbox y he tenido muchas quejas.
> Dadme la opinión de este enlace, que lo he creado ahora, y creo que no tiene ninguna complicación.
> Saludos
> para burbuja.info: ¿por qué comprar oro?



Ramses, muchas gracias por el esfuerzo de buscar alternativas, la verdad es que un blog es la mejor manera de difundir un texto, ni formatos, ni logeos, texto puro abierto a todo el mundo, ademas no solo lo leeran quienes conozcamos el enlace sinó que Google te enviara lectores casuales. Lo pongo en favoritos y luego me lo leo con calma.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 May 2014)

He coincidido con un "come-mariscadas" que está en el ajo en el tema de una huelga que está sucediendo (hace unos días os puse el link) y me ha comentado que cada vez se está intensificando más.

El tema es que los organizadores intentan darle un alcance nacional y no hay manera, han convocado una rueda de prensa y ningún medio la ha aceptado, el máximo alcance fue que llegaron unos periolistos de El País al final de la jornada justo cuando plegaban e hicieron una foto a la pancarta con 4 tíos (literalmente), supongo que para dar la sensación de que nadie sigue esa huelga.

Para picar al come-mariscadas le dije: "¿Entonces parece que controlan los medios de comunicación, no es así?" y el tío me respondió: "¡Anda que no!, por supuesto, si ahora no interesa que se sepa lo de esta huelga".

Le dije que intentara utilizar las redes sociales para dar a conocer la situación, me dijo que lo habían intentado algunos y que es muy difícil (intuyo que los censuran, banean y que hay CMs al loro para no dejar que este tema lo sepa el populacho), así que lo han aparcado.

Por mi cuenta indagué un poco y resulta que en huelgas anteriores han llegado a bajar la potencia de las centrales, esperemos que no lleguemos a tanto. En esta huelga parece ser que ya no están dejando entrar a nadie a currar (salvo servicios mínimos y esenciales, que tampoco interesa cargarse las nucleares  ) al menos de viernes a lunes.

En fin, veremos el desenlace de este tema, iré contando conforme vaya obteniendo mas información.

Pasando a otro tema, me he quedado :rolleye: con esta noticia:

"Conop 8888", el informe que demuestra que el Pentágono trabaja en 'el día después'

Saqué el link de aquí:

La obsesión con el apocalipsis zombi

Esto es jodidamente interesante, os recomiendo encarecidamente leer los links que os he puesto.

Tal y como lo pintan (si reflexionas un poco e intuyes lo que intentan decirte), parece ser que ni con los MPs tendremos suficiente, pero claro, evidentemente si los tienes (junto a otros suministros de emergencia) te darán más tiempo y podrás llevarlo mucho mejor, quizás puedas sobrevivir el chaparrón.

Saludos,


----------



## Kennedy (24 May 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> He coincidido con un "come-mariscadas" que está en el ajo en el tema de una huelga que está sucediendo (hace unos días os puse el link) y me ha comentado que cada vez se está intensificando más.
> 
> El tema es que los organizadores intentan darle un alcance nacional y no hay manera, han convocado una rueda de prensa y ningún medio la ha aceptado, el máximo alcance fue que llegaron unos periolistos de El País al final de la jornada justo cuando plegaban e hicieron una foto a la pancarta con 4 tíos (literalmente), supongo que para dar la sensación de que nadie sigue esa huelga.
> 
> ...





El miedo global es el móvil perfecto para la dominación global.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, amigo mío, si el trabajo me lo permite intentaré esta madrugada "complementar" de alguna manera tu interesante comentario (uno más...), pero antes vaya por delante una cosa: no soy un "come-mariscadas", pero te diré que soy SINDICALISTA desde hace algo más de 25 años y no hay que confundir las cosas ni echar mierda sobre TODO... Yo soy "jefe" dentro de mí empresa, pero también soy DELEGADO SINDICAL y, afortunadamente, con el apoyo de casi todos los miembros de mí empresa y soy, según mis "jefes", un tío poco "flexible", es decir que no soy un "vendido"...

Menos mal que todavía hay sindicatos en este país y que también están llenos de "mierda", pues no te lo voy a negar, pero no intentes meternos a todos en el mismo "saco"... A pesar de que SI he recibido "invitaciones" en ese sentido, nunca he ido a una comida o "mariscada" sindical y es que somos muchos sindicalistas que tenemos un alto concepto moral en nuestras formas de actuar.

Ya sé que no ha habido "mala intención", pero estoy hasta los huevos de que nos metan en el mismo "saco" a muchos sindicalistas que perdemos tiempo y dinero (SI, el mío) en intentar que nuestros compañeros tengan un "mínimo" en su actividad laboral y yo, en mí empresa, llevo años consiguiéndolo y me podía haber ahorrado esos "problemas" (ya intentó la empresa "comprarme"...).

Ya ves, Refinanciado, que curiosa mezcla hay en mí persona: ex-militar, profesional de la Seguridad (de los mejores...), republicano, catalán (que no independentista, pero aquí hay que abrir el "diálogo"...), deportista de alto nivel (varias veces Campeón de España), "metalero" super convencido (no hace falta ser "rico" para serlo...) y... SINDICALISTA. Y más cosas que me dejo en el "tintero" y que han hecho que mí vida haya merecido la pena.

Respecto al tema de los "zombis" mucho cuidado con eso y lo que hay "detrás"... No te dejes comer el "coco" porque esto es más viejo que la TV... Te dejo un enlace para que lo "medites" bien...

- Por quÃ© el mundo se vuelve loco con el fenÃ³meno zombi â€“ RT

Y espero que te prodigues más por este hilo. Que lo del Oro, Putin y su p.m. está más que "claro", vamos si sabéis "verlo"...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 May 2014)

Joer Fernando, sí que has hecho cosas en tu vida, por supuesto que tu vida ha merecido y merece la pena.

Bueno, pues que decirte, te pido disculpas por lo de "come-mariscadas", jeje la verdad es que lo puse sin mala intención, tampoco en sindicalista con el que tuve la conversación lo es, de hecho el mencionarlo aquí es para dar a conocer un poco más esa huelga, que se lo están currando y tiene toda la pinta que luchan por los derechos de todo el colectivo.

Hombre, lo de los zombis, sé que hay muchas teorías, pero la verdad es que esta no me parece tan descabellada, te pongo un extracto del link de The Oil Crash:

_"En suma, que detrás de este concepto de un conflicto final en el que se divide a las personas entre hombres y zombis, entre seres humanos y bestias, subyace la idea de separar a las personas de bien (que defienden sus legítimas posesiones adquiridas por su buen capital) de los muertos de hambre y zarrapastrosos que, faltando agua o comida, se atrevan a entrar en su propiedad. No es por tanto extraño que la situación tipo en estas películas, series, etc. sea la de los héroes atrincherados en algún lugar (lo más típico, un centro comercial, símbolo moderno de la abundancia), el cual defienden del ataque de las hordas de muertos de hambre que hay fuera, los cuales no dudarían en devorarlos -matarlos- si les ponen las manos encima."_

Está claro que hay que tener mucho cuidado, pero no deja de parecerme muy acorde ese tipo de zombis con nuestra situación actual.

Yo también espero terminar pronto con la carga de faena que tengo ahora, para poder seguiros mas "virtualmente".

Sobre Putin + Oro + Ucrania + Crimea + Petróleo + Gas + Tierras de Cultivo, veo un cóctel muy explosivo, me atrevería a decir que hay muchas papeletas de que sea el detonante de lo que nos viene encima (detonante de la traca final).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, tampoco te lo he tomado en "serio", ya nos "conocemos"... Pues, la verdad, es que he tenido una vida bastante agitada y un poco de "aburrimiento" no me vendría mal. Al menos, cuando deje este mundo, podré decir: ¡Por fin, voy a descansar...!

Mira, el conforero Kennedy, en su breve comentario ha estado muy acertado y otro día con más tiempo, quizás desarrolle este tema. No es ningún secreto, para los que tenemos una cierta edad, que los EE.UU. siempre han estado preocupados por mantener un estado de "amenaza" contra su población y así poder mantener su carrera armamentística. ¿Quieres un ejemplo? A los pocos años de finalizar la II WW se popularizó la creación de películas de Ciencia-Ficción donde la amenaza procedía de los extraterrestres (los famosos "platillos volantes"), monstruos de todo tipo, etc. Después ya vendrían otras amenazas más "terrenales" y que han perdurado hasta nuestros tiempos...

Respecto a lo de los "zombis", nada de nada... En EE.UU. están muy obsesionados con esto, pero me parece una forma muy tremendista de abordar el tema. Vamos a ver, no es que en el fondo las cosas no fueran a discurrir así, pero podrían ahorrarse los personajes macabros... Que nadie va a "resucitar" para comerse a los demás. En el pasado ya se hizo una película muy original y que, a pesar de lo vieja que es, he recomendado en muchas ocasiones y es "Soylen Green"... Os dejo un fragmento de la película:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVtxLzs9lmc

Y también dejo un interesante documental sobre cómo podría ser después del Argamedón...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8rYaPfFLgo

Por último, el Canibalismo siempre ha existido y más en condiciones "extremas". ¿Recordamos esto?

- La tragedia de los Andes como nunca se contó - 26.10.2008 - lanacion.com *

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (25 May 2014)

Fernando, el compañero se refiere a una operación psicológica mediante Hollywood (otra más) con el fin de que la población deshumanicemos a las hordas de personas hambrientas que van a poblar, quizá, el suelo de los USA en breve. Una deshumanización que hará que subconscientemente se acepte que abatan a estas personas hambrientas y mugrientas cuando intenten asaltar un local para conseguir comida.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2014)

Hola, Aro: Si he entendido perfectamente a Refinanciado y de hecho los enlaces que he colocado van en el mismo sentido, pero lo que no acepto es el formato grotesco "zombi" que impera en los EE.UU.

Joder, que esto no me lo he "inventado" yo: Un ataque zombie es posible dice EEUU - Taringa!

Y como ese enlace hay otros anexos al mismo, pero es que en Inglés te puedo colocar los que quieras. Bueno, supongo que sabrás que hasta se han hecho Rounds de Plata con efigies de "zombis". Por supuesto, que en lo que respecta a los organismos oficiales, se está "advirtiendo" sobre una amenaza que viene "disfrazada" con ese formato de tan mal gusto, aunque en el fondo no deja de ser lo mismo que ya he comentado: ahora cambiamos el "extraterrestre" por el "zombi"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2014)

Así es Aro, mejor no lo pude haber explicado.

Fernando, sobre lo grotesco no hay mucha diferencia:

























La insensibilización es el objetivo, para que no nos importe que "ciertos individuos no deseables" terminen siendo Soylent Green (por cierto, muy buena peli, la he visto y creo que cuando pueda la volveré a ver.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (25 May 2014)

Buenas imágenes. Se les añaden unos ojos rojos para deshumanizarlos, et voilá!

Otra moda por la que me pregunto es la de los vampiros, ahora son «cool» parece.


----------



## atom ant (25 May 2014)

Alguno de los que ha pasado recientemente de los depósitos a la bolsa se le va a quedar el bolsillo bastante zombie...

miren lo felices y tranquilas que pastan las gacelillas ...







... junto al despeñadero


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Esas fotos que has colocado las vivo día a día en mí población y también en otras ciudades del país e incluso cuando he viajado a otros países extranjeros. Por ejemplo, la última vez que estuve en Marruecos, estuve en la mejor "cara" que tienen para los extranjeros y que es Marrakech. Bien, me dediqué a buscar la parte pobre -la real- de esa ciudad y, amigo mío, los guettos y la misería son iguales aquí y en Lima...

En España, proporcionalmente a la población, estamos peor que en los EE.UU. y, además, si se llegará a esa "solución final" no creas que sería un fenómeno de ese país, ya que sería algo mucho más global y aquí, en España, no quedaríamos al margen. Por eso, son muchas las ocasiones en que comento que el estado actual en el mundo tiene que 
cambiar y eso va a pasar SI o SI, ya sea mediante una "revolución global" o una guerra también global...

Cada día que pasa es más la gente que está perdiendo su trabajo, su casa y su dignidad, de manera que la "bolsa" cada vez se está haciendo más grande y eso nos acabará alcanzando a buena parte de la sociedad e incluso acabe comportando la desaparición de la clase media. Te iba a colocar unas fotos de aquí y de una crudeza incluso peor, pero la verdad es que tu "muestra" es -insisto en ello- trasladable a cualquier parte del mundo y con unas muy notables excepciones.

De todas formas, Refinanciado, tanto tú como yo estamos hablando de lo mismo... La única diferencia está en que a mí el "formato" que nos quieren vender me repugna y más que tenga "aceptación" por aquellos que suelen ver este tipo de películas o series televisivas. Y como dice Aro ya tenemos también el resurgir de los vampiros, extraterrestres depredadores y demás "fauna"... No, si estos HdP, ya van "preparando" el terreno...

Refinanciado, en los EE.UU. este fenómeno es de unas proporciones inimaginables en una sociedad que se considera "civilizada" y el "Faro del Mundo"... 

Bueno lo dejo aquí y agradecerte tus comentarios que siempre suelen darle "vida" a este hilo.

Saludos.

# maragold: 3 de 3... Es curioso como las pautas "históricas" se suelen repetir...


----------



## atom ant (25 May 2014)

Quizá está pasando un poco desapercibido pero, vaya tela...

_ "En 2011 una empresa independiente contratada por Washington hizo una errónea estimación del petróleo técnicamente recuperable del mayor yacimiento de esquisto bituminoso del país, ubicado en Monterey, California, que contiene alrededor de dos tercios de las reservas de petróleo de esquisto de la nación. Según aquella estimación, se podrían obtener unos 13.700 millones de barriles de petróleo. Sin embargo, un reciente informe asegura que la cantidad no será mayor de 600 millones de barriles, es decir, una cantidad 96% menor de lo esperado. 

Esa errónea estimación de 2011 había sido calificada como la esperanza para reducir la necesidad del país de las importaciones de petróleo desde el extranjero, según el diario 'The Angeles Times'. Y es que la cantidad que reportan ahora es insignificante si se tiene en cuenta que solo podría cubrir las necesidades energéticas en EE.UU. correspondientes a 33 días. 

Los sueños de las autoridades de California, comprometidas en este proyecto, no se harán realidad, sumado al hecho de que el número de empleos previstos cayó de 2,8 millones a 112.000, y los ingresos de 24.600 millones de dólares a 984 millones. "Las estimaciones de producción de petróleo, combinadas con una escasez de conocimiento sobre las diferencias geológicas en los campos de petróleo llevaron a predicciones y estimaciones erróneas", explicó John Staub, analista de exploración y producción de petróleo que dirigió la reciente investigación para la Administración de Información de Energía de EE.UU. 

Además, el análisis anterior desencadenó en un 'boom' de especulaciones entre las compañías petroleras que en la actualidad están haciendo grandes esfuerzos para salir del proyecto, como la Occidental Petroleum."_

Fuente


Otros sin embargo, pisando fuerte:


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2014)

Bueno atom ant, suponiendo que el dato más positivo de esas suposiciones fueran ciertas, tampoco 13,700 millones de barriles dan para mucho; alrededor de 171 días a consumo mundial de 80 mbd o 196 días si el consumo es de 70 mbd (aún no se aclaran respecto al consumo diario, pero de esos rango no se mueve.

Así que eso demuestra que el problema energético es un gran problema y nos puede llevar al desastre.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (25 May 2014)

Sí, parece un tratado más simbólico que efectivo.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2014)

Tienes razón Fernando, el tema del hambre y la miseria es -lamentablemente- "universal", cuando hace buen tiempo para hacer calçots voy a descampados cerca de donde vivo para buscar ramas para hacer un fuego acorde, también por abril suelo ir a por cañas para hacer los tutores para las tomateras.

Pues he de decirte que en más de una vez me he encontrado "campamentos" de gente sin techo, es alucinante lo que pueden hacer con cañas, ramas, bolsas de plástico y envases, entre otras cosas, te hablo de zona perfectamente urbanizadas a unos pocos metros de zonas pobladas, son esos descampados que sufrieron la explosión de la burbuja y que a más de un promoth triunfadoh le dejó en la ruina.

La cuestión es que en el barrio en el que vivo -al inicio de la crisis-, la gente se escandalizaba porque veía gente buscando en los contenedores de basura y ahora como que ya nos hemos habituado a ello, incluso el ver a varios durante el día es cosa de lo más habitual.

Lo interesante es que los vecinos cada vez tiran menos cosas aprovechables, es decir, antes tiraban de todo, en más de alguna ocasión me dieron ganas de coger lo que tiraban ::, llegué a ver gallinas vivas, cajas de cava, muebles en perfecto estado (que igual no iban bien con la nueva decoración de la visillera y tal), juguetes en perfecto estado, electrodomésticos, DVDs, CDs, libros, ropa, etc. (y todo esto lo solían dejar fuera del contenedor, a simple vista) si no es por la vergüenza y la mujer que me acompañaba, seguro que hubiera cogido alguna cosa.

Pero ahora es distinto, parece ser que ya no tiran ese tipo de cosas, la gente que va a buscar en los contenedores sudan la gota gorda para obtener algo de provecho, supongo que ahora la gente "estira" las cosas lo máximo posible antes de tirarlas; cosa que no me parece nada mal, ya que nos volvimos locos y no valoramos ni mucho menos aprovechamos las cosas que compramos.

Las gracias te las tengo que dar a ti Fernando y a todos los que mantienen vivo este hilo.

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Esa información que colocas ya la dí en mi post nº 1433, es decir hace pocos días y entonces ya comenté que la noticia original me había resultado "extraña"... A veces pienso que cuando se realizó formaba parte de la información dentro de la desinformación. Mira, atom ant, en muchas ocasiones suelo acceder a documentación desclasificada de los EE.UU. y, verdaderamente, mi capacidad de "flipar" se ha vuelto infinita...

Por cierto, ya que hemos abierto un diálogo interesante (uno más...) en este hilo y ya que sacas este tema del Petróleo lo voy a "ligar" a lo que estamos debatiendo en este fin de semana. "Pensando", es decir algo gratuito y muy escaso en este país, he enumerado varios de los problemas a los que se está enfrentando el mundo y que, desde luego, la posesión de los MPs no van a solucionar. Sí, que a muchos y, en momentos concretos, pueden ayudarnos mucho, pero como comentaba de pasada Refinanciado no van a ser la "panacea" a un destino que puede alcanzarnos...

Paso a enumerar esos "problemillas" que tienen difícil solución:

- Superpoblación = enorme consumo de recursos naturales. Curiosamente, cada vez escucho a más personas -y allegadas- que "somos muchos", "somos demasiados", etc. Es decir, que el "mensaje" cada vez va calando más en la Sociedad, pero los que lo aceptan no saben o no se percatan de que ellos van a ir en el mismo "saco". Así que "reflexionemos" antes de hacer nuestros según qué "mensajes"...

- Consumo energético basado en "energías sucias" y que proceden de biocomustibles fósiles (o eso dicen...), carbón y sobre todo el Petróleo. Su progresiva "desaparición" podría ser alentadora si eso obligase a acelerar la obtención de energía "limpia" y me paso por el "Arco del Triunfo" lo de los gastos y demás chorradas "mentales" y que son correctas para este mundo que finaliza. En otro tipo de sociedad donde primara el interés de la misma no existirían conceptos como "gastos" y demás gilipolleces, sino lo que es necesario y útil para seguir sobreviviendo...

- Deterioro de los espacios verdes, especialmente bosques y selvas. Esto lo acaberemos pagando más pronto que tarde...

- Contaminación y el "fariseísmo" extremo que hay detrás de ello. ¿Quiénes cumplen los compromisos internacionales en este aspecto? Pues, unos pocos "gilipollas" y entre los que estamos los europeos...

- Disminución de la Biodiversividad. Mucho más grave de lo que la gente piensa, bueno cuando lo hace...

- Agotamiento de los recursos naturales. Es curioso que en el foro hay continuas referencias a los comustibles fósiles, minerales y rocas, pero hay algo fundamental y que no suelo leer y que sí es imprescindible para vivir: el Agua Dulce...

Repasando lo comentado y viendo la población que tiene el planeta y que solamente tenderá a crecer, pues se hace muy complicado imaginar un "Mundo Feliz" en el futuro cercano y es que el lejano seguramente quedará en eso: LEJANO...


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2014)

Para documentar un poco más sobre las reservas totales de petróleo, fui a buscar algún enlace de un medio de los massmierda para que no lo dudéis y me sale esto (que creo es muy optimista, pero servirá de algo):

_"Según el último BP Statistical Review of World Energy, una de las biblias para determinar el escenario energético global (junto a los informes anuales de Opep, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía o la Agencia de Información Energética de EEUU, con conclusiones no siempre coincidentes), el planeta contaba con unas reservas probadas de petróleo de casi 1,67 billones de barriles a finales de 2012, un 1% más que un año antes y un volumen suficiente para cubrir la producción mundial durante 53 años si se mantuviera a los ritmos actuales."_ <br/><br/><a href='http://www.expansion.com/2013/06/25/empresas/energia/1372172739.html?cid=FCOPY33701'>El nuevo mapa de los gigantes globales del petróleo y el gas,Empresas Sector Energía. Expansión.com</a>

El dato es de finales de 2012, así que tenemos al menos que descontar unos 30.000 millones de barriles y casi 2 años de reservas, ojo y supongo que en ese momento contaban con reservas "probadas" del pseudo petróleo proveniente del cacking que resultaron ser un truño.

Ahora imaginad si hay una guerra de las gordas de por medio, nos cargaríamos las reservas probadas en un pispas.

ienso: Igual por ese motivo aún no ha estallado la WWIII, vaya algo positivo tiene que salir de todo lo malo que está sucediendo.


----------



## atom ant (25 May 2014)

atom ant dijo:


>



A mi lo que me sugiere el tramo de gasoducto, financiado entre Rusia y China, es que se trata de la primera parte de un acuerdo de gasoducto que atravesará Mongolia por la mitad... hasta han dejado un ramal ya "preparao"

Mongolia, ese gran desconocido

---------- Post added 25-may-2014 at 19:09 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Bueno atom ant, suponiendo que el dato más positivo de esas suposiciones fueran ciertas, tampoco 13,700 millones de barriles dan para mucho; alrededor de 171 días a consumo mundial de 80 mbd o 196 días si el consumo es de 70 mbd (aún no se aclaran respecto al consumo diario, pero de esos rango no se mueve.
> 
> Así que eso demuestra que el problema energético es un gran problema y nos puede llevar al desastre.
> 
> Saludos



ya de por si, como señalas, en términos de volumen se trata de migajas pero una rebaja del 96% sobre esas "migajas" anteriormente estimadas ya resulta como un insulto a la inteligencia,,,, aún asumiendo que a los americanos en general les falte un hervor.

La caída de un imperio (a cámara lenta) ante nuestro ojos

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Sí, tienes razón en lo que comentas. Hemos pasado de una sociedad de "derroche" puro y duro a una sociedad en la que da mucha tristeza lo que observas. Lo de los "containers" me tiene el "corazón roto" y es que es sumamente triste vivir todo esto y encima "convivirlo" con las imágenes recientes del GHDLGP de Blesa en Londres. Uno de los muchos que debieran probar directamente la "Ley de Lynch" y menos tonterías legalistas...

Ni aquello -la "superabundancia"- me pareció bien, pero es que esto que estamos viviendo nos lleva a sacar lo peor que tenemos dentro... Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión, viendo sus gastos superfluos, le comenté a mí hijo que vivía un mundo de "ilusión" y que su padre ya había vivido tres crisis económicas... Muy pocos años después me dijo: "Papá yo no sabía lo que era una Crisis Económica..." Supongo que a muchísimos les pasó lo mismo y no contaron con el "paraguas" que tuvo mí hijo.

Respecto al Petróleo, Refinanciado, recuerdo que al final de la II WW se decía lo mismo que ahora y es que la guerra había provocado un grave descenso de las reservas. Ya sabes que tengo mis particulares teorías al respecto y, de momento, los acontecimientos me están dando la razón. 

Mira, te voy a dejar algo muy interesante y que ya tiene sus años (creo que es del 2006). Bien, han pasado los años y fuera de las cifras "oficiales" (imposibles de controlar), pues sigo sin observar grandes "cambios" entre entonces y hoy...

- www.nodo50.org/worldwatch/ww/pdf/oil.pdf

Un abrazo.


----------



## Kennedy (25 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Sí, tienes razón en lo que comentas. Hemos pasado de una sociedad de "derroche" puro y duro a una sociedad en la que da mucha tristeza lo que observas. Lo de los "containers" me tiene el "corazón roto" y es que es sumamente triste vivir todo esto y encima "convivirlo" con las imágenes recientes del GHDLGP de Blesa en Londres. Uno de los muchos que debieran probar directamente la "Ley de Lynch" y menos tonterías legalistas...
> 
> Ni aquello -la "superabundancia"- me pareció bien, pero es que esto que estamos viviendo nos lleva a sacar lo peor que tenemos dentro... Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión, viendo sus gastos superfluos, le comenté a mí hijo que vivía un mundo de "ilusión" y que su padre ya había vivido tres crisis económicas... Muy pocos años después me dijo: "Papá yo no sabía lo que era una Crisis Económica..." Supongo que a muchísimos les pasó lo mismo y no contaron con el "paraguas" que tuvo mí hijo.
> 
> ...




Hemos pasado de expansión crediticia a contracción crediticia.

Y mi sensación es que estamos solo a la mitad de la contracción crediticia...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2014)

Hola, Kennedy: Esperemos que te equivoques, porque ya sabes el efecto que tiene la contracción crediticia sobre la actividad económica de los países. De todas formas, de estar "acertado" no creo que ello se produzca exclusivamente en nuestro país...

A esta Crisis global, que persiste digan lo que digan, han respondido por medio de políticas orientadas a satisfacer necesidades de liquidez del sistema bancario (y que ya sabemos "dónde" ha ido a parar...) y sobre todo a evitar un pánico generalizado.

Desde la perspectiva que tengo de la Historia Económica, las medidas que hasta ahora han adoptado los principales organismos internacionales pueden llevarnos a una situación semejante a la Gran Depresión de los años 30...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (26 May 2014)

_He llamado al andorrano pues quería una moneda de plata, ahora que están tan increíblemente baratas.
No es tan sencillo: todas pesan 31.1 grs. o más, con 999 pureza.
Hace unas semanas compré un panda, que no tengo ninguno en plata: precioso. A unos 21 €.
Pero una onza de plata caballo, más de 30 €
Me ha dicho que si voy justo compre una koala, a 21,85 €,
La kookaburra ya la compré hace un tiempo a un precio altísimo.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Vale la pena buscar el sobrespot en la plata?
Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria
Ojo, los precios finales no están en esta lista, yo recomiendo llamar y fijar un precio. Después, ir tranquilo: suele respetar un pacto; claro, si eres un cliente asiduo. _

Que he puesto este post más atrás, pero nadie me contesta :S


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Hombre, ramsés, es hasta cierto punto lógico que no te respondas si publicitas tantas veces a esa tienda y que en el foro ya se conoce, por tanto el que quiere comprarle ya lo hace y el que no, pues no y somos unos cuantos... Pero, eso es como todo, con su dinero cada cual es libre de hacer aquello que estime más oportuno.

Hecha esta aclaración, pues entre un Panda y el Caballo, visto el diferencial de precio, pues me quedaría con el primero sin ninguna duda. Otra cosa es que seas coleccionista y entonces muchas veces te ves "obligado" a adquirir unas monedas que de otra manera no harías. En "Plata": sobrespot en el Premium y determinadas monedas de Coleccionismo y para Seguro/Preservación de Capital/Inversión el Bullion y aquí se suele primar la moneda que esté más barata y que, normalmente, suelen ser las Maple Leaf y las Philarmonicas. Aunque algunos gustamos de pagar un pequeñísimo plus y nos decantamos por otro tipo de monedas, como en mi caso son las Libertad, Eagle, Arca de Noé (éstas a veces están a un precio similar al de las primeras que he indicado), etc.

En fin, espero haberte resuelto tus dudas al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (26 May 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hombre, ramsés, es hasta cierto punto lógico que no te respondas si publicitas tantas veces a esa tienda y que en el foro ya se conoce, por tanto el que quiere comprarle ya lo hace y el que no, pues no y somos unos cuantos... Pero, eso es como todo, con su dinero cada cual es libre de hacer aquello que estime más oportuno.

En fin, espero haberte resuelto tus dudas al respecto.

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Gracias Fernando, gracias por tu crítica, ya nunca más hablaré de esa tienda.
Perdonad todos, no es con mala intención. Mi pregunta principal ya estaba resaltada.
A partir de ahora me ceñiré al tema principal que es el oro.
Por otra parte respondiste a mi pregunta, creo que dices no buscar monedas de plata caras sólo por la marca, y creo que dices que si quieres plata pagas el sobrespot más bajo posible.
Si me pudieras decir dónde conseguir la moneda del arca de Noé, a buen precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Hola, ramsés: ¿Sabes? Yo de esto de los "owned" como que me suena a cursilada, así que paso de eso... Yo me dedico aquí a aportar información y a debatir especialmente si el tema me interesa.

Lo que te he dicho es que si no te dedicas al Coleccionismo y sólo te interesa el "metal" pues siempre la moneda que esté más barata.

En esa tienda que has comentado creo que venden la Arca de Noé, pero no sé si de forma unitaria o por tubos. Yo no pagaría por esa moneda más que por una Philarmonica o Maple Leaf, aunque el diseño es francamente superior.

Hay un conforero (necho= hilo de compra y venta) que suele venderlas a buen precio y creo que también las vende por unidades. El problema que puedes tener es que él sirve desde Alemania y claro para que te compensen los gastos de envío hay que hacer un pedido más o menos mediano. En fin, prueba a ver si ese vendedor habitual te vende una de ellas, aunque -repito- no hay que pagar un plus por ese tipo de moneda.

Bueno, ramsés, aunque el titular del hilo está referido al Oro, aquí "hablamos" de todo y, puntualmente, colocamos algo de información sobre los MPs, que ya tienen sus hilos específicos, pero el objetivo del hilo es más la influencia que puedan tener en la evolución del precio del Oro los distintos devenires socio-políticos, económico-financieros, geopolíticos, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

- En Europa se gesta una nueva â€œcrisis de los misilesâ€


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Interesante...

¡España cobra un impuesto al sol! - La Marea

Por cierto, con los resultados de las elecciones electorales de ayer parece que algo se está "moviendo" en este país y también en Europa. Y es lo que tiene hacer tantos "méritos" y a los que gobiernan aquí, y también al Bipartidismo, parece que el próximo año lo tienen bastante mal... Los van a sacar a "gorrazos".


----------



## fff (26 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Mi pregunta es: ¿Vale la pena buscar el sobrespot en la plata?



No hay una respuesta fija. Lo mejor es que tengas un poco de todo, pero depende de tu perfil y de tu bolsillo. Yo tengo claro que es bueno tener colecciones y tengo claro que tambien es bueno tener bullion puro y duro.


----------



## atom ant (26 May 2014)

Nota: sin Francia no hay Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Bueno, atom ant, los resultados de Le Pen en Francia eran "previsibles", al menos para mí y es que el Bipartidismo de allí, al igual que el de aquí, están acabados a no ser que hagan profundas reformas y cambien de "caretos" de arriba a abajo.

No cabe duda de que Francia tiene un gran peso en la UE, pero es que hay que fijarse en el gran resultado que han obtenido los euroescépticos y con un amplio abanico ideológico en casi toda la UE. Y esto último es lo realmente "peligroso" para la supervivencia de la UE, pero es que es lógico dadas las políticas de ajustes que se están viviendo en el "proyecto común" y que, en mí opinión, es un proyecto que roza ya el fracaso absoluto.

En cuanto a los resultados en nuestro país son también muy contundentes y ojalá el próximo año vuelvan a plasmarse en las elecciones generales que van a tener lugar. Ya es hora de cambiar la asfixiante situación socio-político-económica que vivimos en nuestro país. La gente tiene derecho a tener un empleo, una vivienda, una sanidad y una enseñanza como las que habíamos tenido hace poco y, por supuesto, unas pensiones dignas. Y eso hace décadas que ya lo teníamos y en menos de siete años se ha ido todo casi al carajo...

Bueno, dejando de lado la Política, está claro que la situación de la UE a futuro no parece muy "ilusionante" y su ruptura es una posibilidad que está ahí... Por tanto, los "metaleros" seguiremos con nuestra labor en aras de "preservar" lo máximo posible si vienen mal dadas y tanto Europa como el mundo en general presentan graves síntomas en lo que respecta a su "salud".

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (26 May 2014)

Bueno Fernando, he encontrado la moneda del arca de Noé, pero no en la tienda de siempre, pero para eso está internet y el teléfono al lado, san google te enseña unas cuantas filatelias, y al lado el teléfono llamando para ir buscando.
La he encontrado no muy ajustada de precio (30 €), pero no me viene de unos pocos euros.
No sé por qué, pero encuentro monedas más bonitas en plata que en oro.
Aunque me han dicho que la plata se oxida ¿? ¿No es un metal precioso?
Gracias por la información.


----------



## oinoko (26 May 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Bueno Fernando, he encontrado la moneda del arca de Noé, pero no en la tienda de siempre, pero para eso está internet y el teléfono al lado, san google te enseña unas cuantas filatelias, y al lado el teléfono llamando para ir buscando.
> La he encontrado no muy ajustada de precio (30 €), pero no me viene de unos pocos euros.
> No sé por qué, pero encuentro monedas más bonitas en plata que en oro.
> Gracias por la información.



Buenas,

En primer lugar creo recordar que este no es el hilo "Me he comprado un Arca de Noe".

En segundo, que gastarte 30 Euros en una bullion pura, cuando Necho te la manda encapsulada por 18 Euros y pico + 6 de gastos de envio (hasta 10 onzas), tampoco es para estar orgulloso de la operación. Ahorra un poquito y le compras a Necho en lotes de entre 5 y 10 monedas. Fijate si tienes "margen para ahorrar".

Y en 3º........ ienso: .......... iba a poner las maravillas que te puedes comprar por 30 Euros, pero como este no es el hilo, lo dejo para mejor ocasion.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Hola,Oinoko: Bueno, creo que ramsés no se maneja muy bien por el foro y desconoce que hay subforos donde plantear algunas preguntas como las que hace. Te aseguro que lo hace sin mala intención y aquí, dentro de lo posible, estamos para intentar ayudar a la gente y esta noche, ramsés, ya te enviaré un MP o más bien te responderé en un hilo más adecuado como sería el de "Algunas monedas de plata interesantes..." Ese hilo te lo aconsejo porque allí escribe gente que sabe y es muy maja, por ejemplo asqueado, makokillo, fff y muchos otros.

Aprovecho para dejar un enlace a un interesante articulo...

- El retorno del capital y el crecimiento económico según Thomas Piketty

Por cierto, la "euforía" de las Bolsas a qué se debe. En tiempos más "normales" y no tan lejanos a estas horas tendrían que estar teñidas de un rojo intenso. Es verdad que estamos viviendo "cambios" profundos y no sé a qué altura del "precipicio" nos encontramos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Bueno, ya era algo que "sabíamos", pero no está de más colocarlo aquí...

- "El Club Bilderberg gobernÃ³ durante meses en EspaÃ±a mediante la Troika" â€“ RT


----------



## ramsés (26 May 2014)

Buenas,

En primer lugar creo recordar que este no es el hilo "Me he comprado un Arca de Noe".

En segundo, que gastarte 30 Euros en una bullion pura, cuando Necho te la manda encapsulada por 18 Euros y pico + 6 de gastos de envio (hasta 10 onzas), tampoco es para estar orgulloso de la operación. Ahorra un poquito y le compras a Necho en lotes de entre 5 y 10 monedas. Fijate si tienes "margen para ahorrar".

Y en 3º........ .......... iba a poner las maravillas que te puedes comprar por 30 Euros, pero como este no es el hilo, lo dejo para mejor ocasion.

Saludos.
**************************************************
Hola,Oinoko: Bueno, creo que ramsés no se maneja muy bien por el foro y desconoce que hay subforos donde plantear algunas preguntas como las que hace. Te aseguro que lo hace sin mala intención y aquí, dentro de lo posible, estamos para intentar ayudar a la gente y esta noche, ramsés, ya te enviaré un MP o más bien te responderé en un hilo más adecuado como sería el de "Algunas monedas de plata interesantes..." Ese hilo te lo aconsejo porque allí escribe gente que sabe y es muy maja, por ejemplo asqueado, makokillo, fff
*******************************************************
Que lo hago sin mala intención, puedes estar seguro Fernando.
Y en vista de que aquí sólo se habla de exquisiteces como movimientos del club Bilderberg a través de la Troika (europea, financiera o global), pues, para no herir la sensibilidad del personal, cuestión de leer y no decir cosas propias de un quinceañero, algo muy mal visto y por lo que se ve tampoco Fernando me ve un forero VIP, ni de lejos, cuestión de leer y no contestar nada... (y no protestes).
A veces hablo de oro, pero aquí hay que tener caché.
Pues allá vosotros, yo miraré la cotización del oro y la plata cada cierto tiempo, y esa es la única información que entiendo y me conviene, lo demás es piropos entre vosotros.
Por otra parte, para aprender lo de bullion ya tuve la EGB, que así de bien me fue como para quedar como un palurdo.
Me gustaría despedirme con un gráfico del oro, pero está prácticamente plano con pequeñas oscilaciones, (de lo cual, vosotros tenéis una explicación docta).
Pues nada, a leer mucho y no intervenir, eso es para gente que sabe perfectamente qué escribir en un hilo.
Adiós.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Bueno, ramsés, creo que te has tomado este asunto un poco a la "tremenda"... En fin, "reflexiona" porque te has equivocado en casi todo lo que comentas. La "prueba del algodón" es que tienes un MP que te he envíado antes de entrar en el hilo y donde podrás comprobar que se responde a tus preguntas y se te ha facilitado acceso a información.

Mira, yo no veo como "VIP" a nadie, empezando por mí mismo... Ahora bien, también has de entender que hay temas en los que se puede opinar, faltaría más, pero también que hay gente que se pasa por aquí para leer ciertos "contenidos", ya sean informativos o bien de debate. 

Pienso, ramsés, que siempre se te ha tratado bien en este hilo y me sorprende esta salida de tono que tienes, pero bueno prefiero pensar que se debe a un "mal día"... En fin, si quieres dejar de intervenir pues es una decisión tuya y cuando quieras vuelves a hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 May 2014)

Ramses, tranqulizate un poco y no te lo tomes tan a pecho. Lo que te han dicho no tiene nada que ver con el nivel, simplemente que este es un hilo que analiza la evolucion del oro y tu preguntabas donde comprar una arca de plata... Cuando hay hilos sobre monedas de plata, sobre donde comprar, etc... Un simple error, no pasa nada, pero acepta la correccion sin tomartelo personalmente. Supongo que habras tenido un dia complicado, no pasa nada, mañana lo veras mejor. Animos.

Edito: veo que fernando y yo hemos coincidido al escribir el mensaje.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (26 May 2014)

Hola!

A cuenta del "mosqueo" de ramses, quería deciros a fernando, ramses, estudiantetesorero, atom ant, platayoroforever y otros muchos que participáis muy activamente en este hilo, que gracias a vuestros comentarios, opiniones, gráficos, enlaces a noticias, videos, etc, estamos super informados de lo que se puede estar cociendo en el mundo real y que se encuentra de alguna u otra forma ligado a los MPs, no en el mundo que nos quieren vender los medios de comunicación, hacéis el trabajo de buscar en la red, seleccionar, filtrar y separar la información basura de la real y luego compartirla en el hilo. Por ello os doy las gracias, y animo a ramses a que siga participando en el hilo, ya que todo lo que aporta tanto él como los demás es de gran utilidad en este hilo del que soy lector habitual. Yo siento no participar, pero el tiempo libre que tengo es poco y el que tengo se me va en leer los últimos posts y ponerme al día.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2014)

Hola, Los que el tocho se llevó: Gracias por tu comentario y a veces se hace difícil recordar a todos aquellos que colaboran en este hilo, algunos de los cuáles te has dejado en el "tintero", pero que aprovecho para "recordar": Refinanciado, maragold, Vidar (¡ojalá salgas del "ostracismo"!), Aro, nando551, karlilatúnya, fff, NIJAS y tantos otros... Mención especial para aquellos que no participan, pero que nos leen y que, por tanto, nos siguen...

Efectivamente, buscar y seleccionar noticias, gráficas, etc. suele llevar un trabajo, pero que es agradable para aquellos que pensamos que tenemos un "compromiso social", independientemente de nuestros pensamientos ideológicos y es que siempre he dicho que si en una mesa se sentarán "personas" de cualquier "color" político, pero con ganas de arreglar este país, seguro que llegaríamos a un "consenso" para intentarlo y nos pondríamos a trabajar en ello... Desgraciadamente, hoy tenemos un "Estado" que en vez de buscar soluciones para sus ciudadanos se limita a "parasitar" de ellos, aparte de ejercer la mayor bajeza moral que pueda existir y que es la venta del país a intereses extranjeros.

Aprovecho para dejaros el enlace a un interesante articulo...

- Rebelion. El declive demográfico y cómo revertirlo, contribuyendo, además, a salir de la crisis

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 00:13 ----------

#Aro: El otro día me preguntabas sobre Casey Research... Bien, te dejo un documental que hicieron recientemente y que merece mucho la pena. Está en Inglés, aunque creo que hay una versión en lengua española, pero tampoco te lo puedo asegurar.

- Meltdown America - Exclusive World Premiere Documentary | Casey Research

Saludos.


----------



## Captain Julius (27 May 2014)

Saludos a la buena gente!

Arriba ha dejado expresado fernandojcg su sorpresa por la "euforia" de la bolsa.

Permitidme hacer una pregunta inocente, de un desinformado:

Si la bolsa sube, bajan los metales, y viceversa?

No cebarse conmigo. Al fin y al cabo no hay preguntas tontas, sólo interesan las respuestas inteligentes. Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2014)

Hola, Zavalita: Vaya por delante que aquí no nos "cebamos" con nadie que quiera preguntar sobre algunas de las cuestiones que planteamos en este hilo. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando "aterriza" por aquí algún "espabilado"...

Repecto a su pregunta, antes de darle mí opinión, le haré una "reflexión" personal: ¿Le parece a Vd. normal que dados los fuertes avances del euro-esceptismo en las Elecciones Europeas la respuesta de los mercados haya sido de máximos en el Dax y el Dow Jones? Desde la más pura "ortodoxia" bursátil no tiene ningún sentido, pero claro los tiempos han cambiado... El día en que que las Bolsas "peten" de verdad habrá auténticas "hostias" por hacerse con MP "físicos", aunque admito que esa es una opinión muy subjetiva.

En relación a lo que plantea no es necesariamente así... La prueba la tiene hoy donde los máximos alcanzados en las Bolsas citadas no han influido para nada en la cotización de los MPs. Yo, la verdad, no veo esa posible relación más que de manera "circunstancial"...

Mire, Zavalita, los "metaleros" solemos movernos por determinadas "percepciones" -las nuestras...- y pensamos que el Oro y los MPs ofrecen de lejos el activo más seguro y fácil que se puede obtener si uno está preocupado por la situación económica del país, de la UE, de la estadounidense y, porqué no decirlo, de la global. A fin de cuentas, creemos que el USD puede colapsar y con ello el Sistema Monetario que actualmente impera. ¿Nos servirán entonces los MPs? Pues, la verdad, no tengo ni pajolera idea, pero la Historia me dice que han funcionado en situaciones similares.

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (27 May 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Saludos a la buena gente!
> 
> Arriba ha dejado expresado fernandojcg su sorpresa por la "euforia" de la bolsa.
> 
> ...





Muy buena pregunta.


- a corto plazo:

En un mercado altamente intervenido por la patada p'alante que supone la ingente creación de moneda fiat (que no deja de ser simples apuntes contables) a beneficio de unos pocos elegidos... la respuesta es que nadie puede saberlo a corto plazo. Sólo el que recibe el dinero fresco recién creado sabe dónde va a meterlo.
Y ninguno de los de aquí pertenece a ese selecto grupo (que yo sepa).


- a medio plazo, y mientras dure la deflación monetaria, lo mejor sería mantenerse en fiat (me refiero a bancolchón, no a crédito bancario). 

El problema es que no podemos saber cuándo acabará la deflación monetaria y empezará la inflación monetaria (porque será cuando a esos elegidos les salga de las pelotas), y una vez haya empezado igual no encuentras ni cobre físico y los otros activos se hayan disparado. 

Y si en vez de inflación monetaria viene hiperinflación (rechazo del fiat), los papeles de colores solo te servirán para hacer una barbacoa el domingo...


- a largo plazo (aparte de que todos habremos muerto) todo habrá subido: la bolsa, los metales preciosos, las commodities, la cesta de la compra o las criptos. Unos antes y otros después. Porque el fiat habrá bajado.


----------



## NCB (27 May 2014)

Entro, digo que los MPs siempre tendrán valor porque en nuestro cerebro primitivo asociamos el brillo que desprenden con el brillo del ansiada agua potable en la lejanía, y me piro.


----------



## atom ant (27 May 2014)

NCB dijo:


> Entro, digo que los MPs siempre tendrán valor porque en nuestro cerebro primitivo asociamos el brillo que desprenden con el brillo del ansiada agua potable en la lejanía, y me piro.



es una adaptación genética que compartimos por ejemplo con las urracas

Cuando era niño, recuerdo que tras una gran tormenta alguna vez fui con mis primos a "registrar" los nidos de urraca que había tirado el viento, en su interior podías encontrar alguna peseta nueva incluso alguna alguna cadenilla o anillo(conocidas ladronas)... hoy en día los tesoros que esconden solo son plásticos brillantes.

... en fin.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant, Buenos Dias: Os dejo un enlace sobre ciertos mitos y supersticiones asociados a los "tesoros". Es muy curioso...

- TESOROS Y MITOS REFERENTES | Norestense

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (27 May 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Saludos a la buena gente!
> 
> Arriba ha dejado expresado fernandojcg su sorpresa por la "euforia" de la bolsa.
> 
> ...




Tradicionalmente las bolsas suben porque las perspectivas economicas mejoran y se espera que en los próximos años las empresas aumenten beneficios, evidentemente si las perspectivas economicas mejoran, los metales preciosos pierden su incentivo como valor refugio y deberían bajar.

Pero lo que pasa ahora es algo diferente: Las "impresoras" están generando tanto dinero nuevo (realmente ahora no hace falta ni impresoras, son digitos en un ordenador) , que hay quien habla de "burbuja de dinero" , esta burbuja de dinero crea a su vez multiples burbujas intentando rentabilizar ese dinero infinito:

- Burbuja de renta variable. 
- Burbuja de renta fija ( es increible que la deuda sea impagable y los tipos esten sólo al 3%).
- Burbuja inmobiliaria en zonas VIP de Estados Unidos , en el centro de Londres, etc.
- Burbuja de obras de arte: se baten records en subastas cada día ( esto da para un hilo por si, ayer vendian un comic de tintin por 2.5 millones de Euros, y hace unos días el cuadro mas tonto del mundo (Black Fire I, de Barnett Newman) por 61 millones de Euros , es increible ese paston por un cuadro mitad color negro, mitad color crema. Christie's bate el r?cord de venta en una sola sesi?n tras alcanzar los 543.000.000 euros - ABC.es 

y mil burbujas más, ¡¡¡¡ hasta hay una burbuja de vinos caros !!!!!.

En condiciones normales el incremento de "masa monetaria" por ser politicamente correcto, haría que los MP's subieran, pero como ese incremento sería la señal que anticipa el desastre, pues lo manipulan descaradamente para mantenerlo "estable".

Saludos.
.


----------



## nando551 (27 May 2014)

Es el dinero inflado fiduciario lo que está en burbuja y donde va hincha la bolsa.

Y como ya está todo descontrolado e incontrolable no queda otra que salirse uno por todos los medios de este experimento de dinero que no nos va a llevar a ningún lado más que a la pobreza.
Con mi dinero no se juega, y en el banco lo mínimo, una pequeña parte en bancolchon y el resto en metales físicos.

Aunque el dolar hábilmente se amarró o encadenó al petroleo para seguir siendo la referencia monetaria internacional, después del cierre de la ventana del oro de Nixon, visto los últimos acontecimientos, ahora todo parece que se va destapando más rápidamente y tiene los dias contados.
China y Rusia casi que ya empezarán a dejar de utilizar el dolar para mover la ingente cantidad de petróleo y gas que van a comercializar entre si.
El mecanismo del fixing de la plata el 14 de Agosto se va a la porra. No sé como van a conseguir que las mineras sigan perdiendo dinero.
El Deutche Bank dejó un asiento libre y envenenado que nadie quiere ocupar, al parecer este banco está ayudando a destapar toda la trama que subyace a la fijación de precios.

Sigo espectante y muy agradecido por todas las noticias que se cuelgan en el hilo, que hasta ahora seguía sin un gr de oro, (aunque con plata en abundancia), pero hoy ya por fin compré mis 2 primeros 1/4 de onza de oro.
Hasta que no he reunido la plata que quería no he empezado con el oro, de ahora en adelante, hasta el 14 de agosto (no miro más allá), compraré solo oro, Quizá sea un poco tarde, pero creo que no he hecho mal.

Según Max Keiser la plata alcanzará mucho valor, pues nadie querrá mercadear con oro y se seguirá atesorando.
Ya se están cambiando 160.000 $ de deuda por 80.000$ de plata.
Y con el petróleo creo también van a ir por ahí los tiros el que lo quiera cambiar por divisa fiduciaria cero que va a pagar más que el que quiera pagarlo con oro o plata.

Es una forma más de ir reajustándose al nuevo paradigma económico en el que si bien no creo que sea un patrón oro al 100% bien podría serlo al 40% o (20% oro y 20% plata) una cosa que ni para unos ni para otros, obligando en un % al dinero a ser REAL.

Y la plata en cuanto sea miembro de pleno derecho, al igual que el oro, su ratio no seguirá en 66:1, lo veo más entre 15:1 y 30:1, y por supuesto que la onza de oro, con todo lo que está pasando no creo que aguante mucho tiempo en los 1000$, si es que llega alli. Algún dia tendrán que pagarles a las mineras un precio justo por su trabajo (la extracción de energia monetaria...)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2014)

Hola, nando551: Bueno, ya sabes que más o menos pensamos lo "mismo"... Ambos somos bastante o muy "plateros" y, la verdad, es que yo también estoy comprando Oro en torno a estos precios actuales. Pienso que no es "tarde" para adquirir Oro y, desde luego, está bastante más barato que en años recientes... ¿No? Por tanto, entiendo que estos precios pueden ser "baratos" a futuro, aunque hay que matizar que esas son "percepciones" personales y nadie pretende "dirigir" a la gente hacia los MPs... Eso ya se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva.

Dejo un enlace a una interesante noticia y es que la "desconfianza" sigue aumentando y, claro está, algunos gobiernos quieren vigilar de cerca su "reliquia bárbara"... No sé, si tiene tan poco "valor" pues no entiendo a qué vienen estas "preocupaciones" de última hora...

- Austria envía delegación a Londres para auditar sus reservas de oro

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 14:29 ----------

Acabo de leer las recientes "recomendaciones" del FMI y que se vayan a TOMAR POR CULO ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA... Bueno, a lo mejor hasta les "gusta", así que la "Ley de Lynch" sería lo más apropiado para cuando pisarán nuestro territorio nacional.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 14:57 ----------

Interesante... un analista que se sale de la "norma".

- ¿Merece la pena invertir en materias primas? | Investing.com

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 15:14 ----------

Ja,ja,ja... para "enmarcar". Los mercados bursátiles de "fiesta" y el Bund hace escasos momentos a ¡146,46!, a menos de medio paso de sus máximos... ¿Alguien entiende algo? Bueno, oinoko ha hecho un comentario que nos responde de alguna manera a ello, pero yo sigo sin "entender" nada...


----------



## atom ant (27 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 14:29 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Acabo de leer las recientes "recomendaciones" del FMI y que se vayan a TOMAR POR CULO ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA... Bueno, a lo mejor hasta les "gusta", así que la "Ley de Lynch" sería lo más apropiado para cuando pisarán nuestro territorio nacional.





- perdonar deuda a empresas
- reducir cotizaciones de las empresas
- facilitar la rebaja de salarios
- subir el IVA
... acabo de escuchar en el telediario







---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 15:35 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 15:14 ----------






fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... para "enmarcar". Los mercados bursátiles de "fiesta" y el Bund hace escasos momentos a ¡146,46!, a menos de medio paso de sus máximos... ¿Alguien entiende algo? Bueno, oinoko ha hecho un comentario que nos responde de alguna manera a ello, pero yo sigo sin "entender" nada...



yo sigo pensando que el recorte es inminente, hay que exprimirle al dragi

---------------------------------

MPs -2% ... uff


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Que estos HIJOS DE PUTA DEL FMI se vayan a "mamarla" por ahí... Vamos a ver:

- Quita a la deuda de las empresas: ¿Por qué no dicen que las empresas a que se refieren son multinacionales y para nada las PYMES...? Precisamente, esa mierda de empresas que no pagan impuestos, que evaden todo lo que pueden y más, aparte de pagar sueldos y pensiones multimillonarias a un elenco de HIJOS DE PUTA que todos ya conocemos...

- Reducir cotizaciones a las empresas, pero que se siga exprimiendo a los trabajadores... ¿No? Bueno, estos HIJOS DE PUTA nos tendrían que explicar cómo se van a pagar Pensiones, Sanidad y Enseñanza en el futuro... Es decir, que quieren su desaparición para aquellos que seguirán siendo "paganinis". Vamos, de "pandereta": A TOMAR POR CULO SUBNORMALES...

- Facilitar la rebaja de salarios: Sí, a este paso a trabajar "gratis" o por un cuenco de arroz... La "solución" que acabaremos tomando es colocar la "soga" a más de un HIJO DE PUTA...

- Subir el IVA... O miserializar más a la gente. Solución: "VENDIMIARLES" LOS HUEVOS A ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA...

Menudas "recetas"... mientras ellos viviendo a "cuerpo de rey". Que sigan así, porque antes acabará reaccionando la gente. Y es que parece que no quieren "ver" lo que ha sucedido en las Elecciones Europeas... Mejor, porque el próximo año quizás haya el "vuelco" que muchos deseamos.

En cuanto a la caída de los MPs, atom ant, pues no tienen ningún sentido, pero tampoco nos sorprende ¿verdad? Supongo que esperaré al final de la sesión en EE.UU. y alguna moneda de Oro en formato "pequeño" caerá y algunas de Plata también.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Aquí va lo último de Guillermo Barba... Por cierto, alguno habrá tomado el "relevo" de Barclays en el día de ayer y que a estas horas continúa... Es posible que intenten llevarlo todavía un poco más abajo. Bueno, se podrá ir "cargando" poco a poco y es que todo lo que sube, luego cae y viceversa...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BARCLAYS Y LA MANIPULACIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL ORO


----------



## Dev-em (28 May 2014)

Nada , saludos a los conforeros , y posteo para pillar sitio en un hilo tan interesante como este.

Hasta otra.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Siguen con su "idea" de "plastificar" de dinero. Muy "curioso" que se quiere implantar empezando por Israel...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129373-israel-forja-plan-renunciar-dinero-efectivo

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 09:40 ----------

Interesante articulo...

- El mundo entero va volviendo a los niveles pre-tapering | Investing.com


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siguen con su "idea" de "plastificar" de dinero. Muy "curioso" que se quiere implantar empezando por Israel...
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129373-israel-forja-plan-renunciar-dinero-efectivo





> Detrás de este plan subyace la idea de que *el dinero en efectivo fomenta* la economía sumergida y es una herramienta para la evasión fiscal, el blanqueo de capitales e incluso *la financiación del terrorismo*.



Ya han citado la palabra mágica que hace que todos los "ciudadanos de bien" se bajen los pantalones voluntariamente y se pongan en fila para ser "inspeccionados" por el estado.

Como ya se sabe, si no escondes nada en tu interior porqué deberías oponerte a una inspección de cavidades? Si te niegas es que ocultas algo... ::


----------



## muyuu (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siguen con su "idea" de "plastificar" de dinero. Muy "curioso" que se quiere implantar empezando por Israel...
> 
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129373-israel-forja-plan-renunciar-dinero-efectivo
> 
> ...



Ese proceso lleva mucho tiempo en aumento. En Suecia es radical ya, casi no hay "cash".

Y en el Reino Unido ahora van a sacar hasta los billetes de plástico, como en Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Canada...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

muyuu dijo:


> Ese proceso lleva mucho tiempo en aumento. En Suecia es radical ya, casi no hay "cash".
> 
> Y en el Reino Unido ahora van a sacar hasta los billetes de plástico, como en Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Canada...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: En este hilo y el anterior ya llevamos tiempo tratando este tema y cuando surge una nueva noticia la colocamos. Respecto a lo que comenta sobre Suecia es así, aunque no es tan "radical" aún y tengo estos días en mí población un matrimonio amigo mío y que llevan décadas viviendo y trabajando en aquel país y, por tanto, algo sabrán al respecto...

Sin embargo, la "hoja de ruta" en aquel país es esa. Ya el pasado año hubo una noticia que adelantaba todo esto. La vuelvo a "recordar"...

- Suecia prohíbe el uso de dinero en efectivo

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 14:52 ----------

Y una noticia sobre el Oro y los mercados en general...

- El temor a la estabilidad perjudica al oro | Investing.com

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:15 ----------

"Curioso"...

- Grandes bancos vuelven a invertir en oro a través de ETFs como SPDR

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:24 ----------

Otro comentario técnico sobre el Oro...

- El oro sufre la mayor caída de 2014 | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Los mercados están totalmente "esquizofrénicos"...

- ¿'Tapering'? ¿Qué es eso? El interés del bono de EEUU, en mínimos desde junio - Noticias de Inversión

Y hace escasos momentos el Bund a... ¡147,05! Por cierto, continúa la "paliza" al Oro... y en la Plata el asunto anda más "estabilizado".


----------



## muyuu (28 May 2014)

Saludos.

Cuando digo "radical" me refiero relativamente a otros países. En Suecia me sorprendió que hasta un chicle o una barra de pan se pagaban habitualmente con tarjeta y que incluso en algunas tiendas de alimentación, por ejemplo, no te cogen dinero en metálico. Esto me ha pasado a mí en un fin de semana, no hablo de oídas ni de anécdotas raras.

Así que allí ya lo tienen muy avanzado.

Y realmente tampoco me parece un hecho tan grave, mucho más grave fue quitar el respaldo a la moneda.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Mire, muyuu, yo conozco bastante Suecia de forma "indirecta", pues tengo amigos suecos y españoles que viven y trabajan allí. Nadie ha puesto en duda su comentario y aclarando lo de "radical" pues más claro si cabe...

En fin, yo suelo hacer caso siempre a las fuentes originales y éstas no entran en contradicción con lo que Vd. comenta, pero en Suecia se sigue utilizando hoy día en dinero "convencional", aunque el uso de la "tarjeta" suele ser lo más habitual. Precisamente, esta tarde comentaba este tema con la mujer de este matrimonio que cité y es lo que me ha corroborado. Además, me ha comentado que desde el pasado día 31 de Diciembre de 2013, los billetes de 50 y 1000 Coronas sin banda holográfica ya no son de curso legal en Suecia.

En cuanto a si es "grave" o no la "plastificación" del dinero, pues a gusto del "consumidor"... Para Vd. no lo es y para mí SI y es que yo prefiero ser el "dueño" del "formato" de mí dinero.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo con Vd. es en la gravedad que supuso quitar el respaldo a la moneda y entrar en el actual Sistema Ponzi y del que ya veremos cómo se sale...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (28 May 2014)

Jornada interesante; la directriz alcista del Oro está allá por los 1220 pero en la zona de 1250 es de soporte, la plata ideal para posicionarse a medio plazo en $19, cosa que he hecho.
...esperemos que el malvado plan de los anglosajonios para este año no se cumpla.

Por parte de la bolsa, dobre techo en el Nasdaq y DJI, y atentos al lucero que pueda dibujar hoy... la excusa "técnica" a mi modo de ver la tienen.


Ya desde la parte más "fundamental", a mi modo de ver la diferencia entre una bolsa en máximos o una bolsa con un 15% de recorte para el día 5 de Junio en que habla el BCE, puede significar la diferencia entre un raspadillo recorte de tipos o directamente un euro-QE.

saludos


----------



## fff (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cuanto a si es "grave" o no la "plastificación" del dinero, pues a gusto del "consumidor"... Para Vd. no lo es y para mí SI y es que yo prefiero ser el "dueño" del "formato" de mí dinero.



O digitalizacion... que es lo que se lleva ahora... como los numeros son infinitos...

Tampoco yo se como saldremos, pero he visto el trailer de 'gray state'... y miedo me ha entrado...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> O digitalizacion... que es lo que se lleva ahora... como los numeros son infinitos...
> 
> Tampoco yo se como saldremos, pero he visto el trailer de 'gray state'... y miedo me ha entrado...



Hola, amigo: Supongo que te refieres a esto... ¿No?

- GRAY STATE Official Concept Trailer #1 - YouTube

La verdad, es que sí que es preocupante... En otros tiempos nos hubiera parecido algo muy lejano y ahora nos parece que puede estar más cercano de lo que podíamos imaginar... Esperemos que no.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

Muy interesante, aunque algunos tendréis que echar mano del traductor...

- Three Decades of Silver to Gold Ratio | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

Parece que Putin sigue con su "hoja de ruta"...

- Alternativa a la UE: Rusia, Bielorrusia y KazajistÃ¡n fundan la UniÃ³n EuroasiÃ¡tica â€“ RT

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 13:52 ----------

Ampliando la noticia que dimos ayer...

- Israel persigue la progresiva eliminación del dinero en efectivo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

Lo último que ha editado Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA VA POR MERCADO MUNDIAL DEL ORO


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

Os recomiendo la lectura de este artículo. Es de lo mejor que he leído hoy...

- Rebelion. Pero, ¿dónde viven las vacas?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

Interesante...

- Desconexión entre las rentabilidades del bono de EE.UU. y el USD | Investing.com

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 00:14 ----------

"Curioso"... La Plata cayendo a "plomo", pero las ventas de monedas son sólidas. Dejo un enlace sobre la evolución de las Maple Leaf canadienses.

- First Quarter Canadian Maple Leaf Sales Up A Hefty 24% : SRSrocco Report

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 00:31 ----------

Sencillamente... ¡ALUCINANTE! Después de leer el articulo que enlazo, ¿alguien tiene dudas sobre cómo va a acabar todo esto? Porque no hay que ser muy "listo" para ver que esto tiene que acabar "petando" SI o SI... Es que lo de las "impresoras" se queda en una "tontería" al lado de toda esta MIERDA... Lo único que cabe preguntarse es CUANDO será el momento del "estallido".

- The Global Derivatives Bubble Is Now 20 Percent Bigger Than 2008 | ETF DAILY NEWS

Todo el articulo es muy "jugoso", pero puestos a destacar, por su "cercanía" y demás componendas político-financieras, el gigante bancario alemán Deutsche Bank, el mismo que ha necesitado de una urgente ampliación de capital, y que tiene una exposición en derivados de más de 75 billones de Dólares...


----------



## atom ant (30 May 2014)

*Dilegua, o notte!...
Tramontate, stelle! Tramontate, stelle!...
All'alba vincerò!
vincerò! vincerò!*

[YOUTUBE]rTFUM4Uh_6Y[/YOUTUBE]​
Sublime Pavarotti...buenos días última jornada del mes de Mayo.
Una vez terminen de maquillar el mes a ver si la bolsa recorta porque, reconozco que se me está apretando un poco el culo, jejej,

La platuki parece que aguantó el zarpazo que le dieron ayer y se sostiene en los $19, El Oro también por encima de 1255, directriz alcista en 1220-5


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

Parece que van encontrando "soluciones"... claro que para "ellos".

- CME y LME pujan por el nuevo mercado de la plata de Londres


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpa2o-k7r8g

Va sobre la reunión de Bilderberg 2014... ¿A cuánto subirá el "pan"?


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (30 May 2014)

La cotización de los mps se están dando una buena ostia en estos momentos.

Oro 1244,36 $ y bajando.
Plata 18,77 $ y bajando.

Será este el comienzo de una bajada vertiginosa?


----------



## atom ant (30 May 2014)

el Oro por encima de 1220 sigue alcista, en mi humilde opinión, la plata también podría bajar a 18,5, pero no creo que supere esos niveles, al menos a la primera.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> La cotización de los mps se están dando una buena ostia en estos momentos.
> 
> Oro 1244,36 $ y bajando.
> Plata 18,77 $ y bajando.
> ...



Hola, Los que el tocho se llevó: Dependerá de lo que consideres una "caída vertiginosa"... En principio, el Oro podría encontrar soporte en la zona de los $1235-$1218 y si traspasa esto, pues a esperar los mínimos anteriores. Tiene "cojones" la cosa, porque no hay manera de acertar el "timing": ayer mismo compré Oro... Bueno, tampoco es tan "grave", ya que yo soy un "fundamentalista" y estos precios me parecen interesantes, aunque sean a muy larguísimo plazo... pero sabiendo que el mundo está dominado por unos GHDLGP (y ¡ojo! que aquí "englobo" a China, Rusia y su puta madre...), pues no sería descartable ver el Oro al "precio objetivo" de Goldman Sachs y que está en los $1050...

Lo de la Plata me preocupa bastante más, ya que si pierde estos niveles actuales es posible que la llevan al entorno de los $16/$15...

En ambos metales, tanto Oro como Plata, son precios muy interesantes los que se están viendo, pero considero que se debe ir promediando en "físico" y sin "prisas"... Esta es una "carrera de fondo" donde sabemos que puede ser larga, pero si se impone la "realidad" solamente habrán unos "triunfadores": los MPs... Ahora bien, los que quieran especular en los mismos que se vayan al "papel" o pueden salir muy "trasquilados"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

Vamos a dejar un enlace sobre la reunión de estos HdP...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/129573-club-bilderberg-secretos-reunion-anual


----------



## Kennedy (31 May 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> La cotización de los mps se están dando una buena ostia en estos momentos.
> 
> Oro 1244,36 $ y bajando.
> Plata 18,77 $ y bajando.
> ...




Caídas vertiginosas son las que se producen en bitcoin y el resto de criptomonedas. Es el Far West de los mercados financieros. Eso sí que es volatilidad.

Los mercados de oro y plata papel son infinitamente más tranquilos.

Y las onzas de oro o plata, las que pueden tocarse con tus manos, sólo sufren caídas vertiginosas cuando se te caen al suelo...


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (31 May 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Caídas vertiginosas son las que se producen en bitcoin y el resto de criptomonedas. Es el Far West de los mercados financieros. Eso sí que es volatilidad.
> 
> Los mercados de oro y plata papel son infinitamente más tranquilos.
> 
> Y las onzas de oro o plata, las que pueden tocarse con tus manos, sólo sufren caídas vertiginosas cuando se te caen al suelo...



Por supuesto. Yo lo decía porque últimamente lo que se venía diciendo por el hilo, al menos esa es la conclusión que yo extraigo, es que la plata, por ejemplo, estaba en un punto muy importante, en el que inminentemente, o caería muchísimo o rompería la senda bajista y se volvería alcista con fuerza, según las líneas que se trazaban viendo las gráficas y el análisis técnico. 

Por fundamentales ya sabemos que la realidad es que la plata y el oro están muy por debajo de su valor real, pero claro, también es sabido que mientras el precio del físico esté ligado al precio del papel, no hay fundamentales que valga, al menos por el momento.


----------



## atom ant (31 May 2014)

Buenos días... a ver qué ponen en la radio

[YOUTUBE]-HAka7GCq0Y[/YOUTUBE]




jeje je je..
A ver qué pone en el forito
uhmm... interesante, incluso Fernando ve a la plata en 15-16 dolares


En estos momentos no tengo acceso pero será interesante echarle un vistazo a los volúmenes... Quizá solo se ha tratado de crujir toda la acumulación de largos que durante un año se ha producido en la cota de $19... cuando se voltean les gusta quedarse solos.
En los primeros días de la próxima semana se verá si la plata ha roto a la baja o no, en principio el precio está por encima del mínimo de junio pasado y desde mi punto de vista no se ha roto nada demasiado importante, de momento.

Los fundamentales de la plata son muy complicados, quizá sea la materia prima más difícil de predecir

Saludos

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 07:11 ----------

Ayer me quedé impactado con las imágenes de los telediarios en la que una asistenta maltrata a una anciana, hasta lloré de cómo me hervía la sangre. Verdaderamente si ocurriese algo así con alguno de mis seres queridos es seguro que no voy con el video a la policía, directamente la mato y además causándole el mayor dolor posible ... hija de puta. maldita sea mil veces


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

Hola, atom ant: La posibilidad de los $16 ya la comenté en una encuesta que hizo el conforero Parri no hace mucho y creo que fue en el hilo de la Plata. No es que me "apetezca" verla ahí, si acaso para comprar más, pero realmente estimo que ya ando bastante sobrado... A pesar de ello, si se diera el caso, pues compraré SI o SI y es que sigo viendo el panorama negro, ya no solamente por los momentos geopolíticos actuales, sino porque este Sistema Ponzi está agonizando a "cámara lenta", pero agonizando... No hace nada puse un enlace sobre la gigantesca BURBUJA que hay en el mundo de los derivados y no hay que ser Rappel para saber lo que va a pasar cuando ésta estalle...

En fin, si me es posible, indagaré sobre la información que me llega de EE.UU. para ver o intentar "adivinar" qué ha sucedido esta semana con los MPs. Seguramente, encontraré las mismas "trazas" de otras ocasiones, pero claro éstas forman parte de las "calenturientas" paranoias de los "metaleros"...

No, atom ant, los fundamentales de la Plata no son "complicados" y están ahí, pero demasiado poder en manos de muy pocos... Eso o está viniendo un enfriamiento brutal de la economía mundial, por tanto ante una nueva recesión e incluso algo parecido a la Gran Depresión, aunque ahora los "tiempos" parecen dominarlos mejor... Cualquiera con amplios conocimientos de Economía sabe que han pasado ya casi siete años que comenzó esta Crisis y estamos "estabilizados", pero para nada hay elementos que sugieran que estamos saliendo... Y en todo caso sería de forma "parcheada".

Entiendo tu rabia respecto a ese incidente que me comentas. Iba a colocar algo mucho más desagradable, pero por eso mismo no lo hago. Y es lo que ha sucedido con esas dos niñas violadas y ahorcadas en la India, un país donde este tipo de monstruosidades es de lo más común, por no hablar de la mujer de Sudán o lo que vemos que están haciendo las autoridades brasileñas con los barrios marginales de las sedes del Mundial.

Demasiada injusticia y desigualdad social. A veces, y sólo a "veces", me vienen a la mente "soluciones" que sirvieron en otros tiempos para atajar estas cosas. Se conoce en las ideologías extremas como el "tiro en la nuca" o lo que yo prefiero: la "Ley de Lynch"...

Os dejo un enlace a un articulo de Pepe Escobar y que ya había leído en su fuente original, pero aquí ya viene traducido. Pepe Escobar es de largo uno de los mejores analistas geopolíticos.

- Rebelion. El futuro visible en San Petersburgo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

Más revelaciones de Snowden...

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/129742-snowden-entrevista-nbc-11-s-atentados

Y los BRICS siguen con su particular "hoja de ruta"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129717-brics-fmi-banco-brasil-finanzas


----------



## atom ant (31 May 2014)

Todo este tema de los lodos anódicos me crea bastante incertidumbre, la mayoría de la producción de plata viene como subproducto de las minas de cobre, plomo y zinc, minas que conforme va pasando el tiempo las vetas son menos puras y tienen que procesar cada vez más materia, lo cual, dicho desde el desconocimiento absoluto, ¿podría ¿? generar una mayor producción de plata.

Alguna aclaración al respecto sería bueno para mi salud mental, ::

saludos

-----------------

sobre "el tema"


----------



## fyahball (31 May 2014)

vaya bajada del oro, solo miro el chart del oro desde el pto de vista técnico y me parece lógica la bajada, pero a nivel de fundamentales, ¿que está pasando?


----------



## InsiderFX (31 May 2014)

Os dejo unos gráficos interesantes:

Aquí la Oro y Plata VS un basket de Paladio, Platino y Cobre, ajustados para que tengan órdenes de magnitud similares (1000~1500)







Aquí Oro y Plata VS basket de Paladio, Platino, Cobre, Petróleo y RBOB Gasoline (futuro sobre gasolina http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/energy/refined-products/rbob-gasoline_contract_specifications.html)







¿Conclusiones? Es difícil sacar algo muy conciso ya que cada materia prima tiene sus propios catalizadores de precio, su demanda y su oferta particulares, costes de producción, etc. Lo que está totalmemte claro, es que históricamente (los gráficos son a 40 y 30 años respectivamente), y sin entrar a valorar las teorías de la manipulación, los metales preciosos están baratos vs un basket de metales y vs un basket de metales+energía.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

Hola, amigos:

# atom ant: Yo creo que de "salud mental" andas bien, quizás tus "problemas" sean más bien "existencialistas"... Mira, el hombre dejará de existir en el planeta, pero todavía quedará Plata por extraer... pero otra cosa muy diferente es que cada vez sea más dífícil y costosa su extracción. Tú mismo te respondes con tu pregunta...

Anda, te dejo un interesante enlace sobre todo lo relacionado con la Plata y lo importante que ésta sigue siendo en nuestro mundo "civilizado"... Nada que no conozcas, pero es entretenido y seguramente será de interés para algunos de los lectores que visitan este hilo.

- PROCESO INDUSTRIAL DE LA PLATA: PLATA PROCESO OBTENCIÓN Y PROPIEDADES.

# Fyahball: Le dejo un enlace que responde de alguna manera a su pregunta en relación a los "fundamentales" del Oro. Pienso que todo se reduce a un "control" férreo por parte del actual Sistema monetario. Y es que le va la "vida" en ello...

- El precio real del oro, una perspectiva histórica descontada inflación

Respecto a lo "otro", le voy a recordar una frase de Adolfo Hitler: "Quien renuncia a luchar en un mundo cuya ley es una lucha constante, no merece vivir." Y no soy nacionalsocialista ni comunista, sino mucho "peor"... Y le diré algo más, y viene de alguien relacionado con la lucha entendida como tal (self defense), y es que la lucha que se pierde es la que se abandona...

# InsiderFX: Interesante tu aportación y espero verte más por este hilo. Respecto a lo que comentas, en lo que a mí concierne, yo no tengo la menor duda de que los MPs están baratos e incluso "alguno" muy barato, pero claro eso ya es una cuestión de "comprensión" personal. Sobre las "teorías conspirativas", pues los "metaleros" no tenemos ninguna duda sobre la manipulación existente y tampoco la tienen muchos organismos y particulares -con "pasta" de verdad...- que tienen denunciadas determinadas prácticas y que en bastantes ocasiones se han probado y sancionado por los "reguladores" competentes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Interesante...

- La periodista Cristina MartÃ­n JimÃ©nez: "Obama es el caballo de Troya del Club Bilderberg" - RTVE.es


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Vamos a seguir recordando la extraña "desaparición" del vuelo MH 370 y el articulo que enlazo puede ser bastante "clarificador" al respecto...

- Blackstone y Jacob Rothschild, beneficiados con la desaparición del avión de Malaysia Airlines, por Alfredo Jalife-Rahme


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Y algunos países parece que lo tienen bastante claro y siguen con su particular "hoja de ruta"... Ya veremos cómo acaba todo esto.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/129839-china-seguridad-otan-asiatica-rusia-iran


----------



## atom ant (1 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> # atom ant: Yo creo que de "salud mental" andas bien, quizás tus "problemas" sean más bien "existencialistas"... Mira, el hombre dejará de existir en el planeta, pero todavía quedará Plata por extraer... pero otra cosa muy diferente es que cada vez sea más dífícil y costosa su extracción. Tú mismo te respondes con tu pregunta...



Hola Fernando, imaginemos que para obteter 1 kg de Cu, procesando 5 m3 de material, obtienes 1gr de Ag como subproducto.

si para obtener ese mismo Kg de cobre tienes que procesar 8 m3, es de suponer que la producción de plata "anódica" debería aumentar. Esa es la duda que tengo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Pues, la verdad, es que no te sé responder a lo que preguntas. Alguien que sí podría hacerlo es el conforero Vidar, pero me parece que éste anda alejado del foro en estos momentos.

De todas formas, pienso que si entras en algunas de las webs de las principales empresas relacionadas con ello, posiblemente, encontrarás la respuesta que solicitas. Me refiero, entre otras, a Codalco, Doe Run Perú, Ilo, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (2 Jun 2014)

Hola a todos, creo que puedo aportar un poco de luz al comentario de atom ant, aunque sea indirectamente.

Viendo este gráfico de lo que aproximadamente le queda de vida a la extracción de recursos naturales, vemos que tanto la plata, como el cobre y el zinc brillan por su ausencia.







Pueden remover las toneladas de tierra que quieran, pero al ritmo actual, tanto la extracción primaria de plata, como la extracción secundaria como subproducto tienen los dias contados.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Rompiendo "mitos"...

- La Brilat española arrasa a los Marines de EEUU en el Concurso de Patrullas


----------



## sierramadre (2 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Rompiendo "mitos"...
> 
> - La Brilat española arrasa a los Marines de EEUU en el Concurso de Patrullas



Yo en el 93 participe en unas maniobras contra los boinas verdes usanos y los sar britanicos y les hicimos morder el polvo, en 22 horas habiamos acabado con ellos y nuestras posicioned quedaron intactas.

El problema es que los españoles no tenemos un hollywood que nos ensalze pero por lo menos en esa epoca eramos cojonudos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Y en mí época -cuando "María Castaña"- también era así... Ellos tenían la "tecnología", pero los "cojones" los poníamos nosotros... Y España siempre ha tenido grandes militares y sus soldados siempre fueron muy temidos. La verdad, es que nuestro cine y documentales no recogen las grandes proezas que realizaron a lo largo de la Historia. Realmente, una pena...

Y voy a dejar un "ejemplo" histórico de los muchos donde elegir:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJjD6kTC6f4

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Siguen "pintando bastos"... Ahora mismo hay que ser bastante prudente con el Oro y con la Plata ya veremos qué pasa...

- El oro amplía pérdidas hasta registrar mínimos de 17 semanas Por Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (2 Jun 2014)

según una interpretación de las profecías de Nostradamus que leí hace muchos años, cuando se líe la 3º guerra Felipe VI guiará a los ejércitos europeos contra las hordas musulmanas.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Como dijo Leonardo Da Vinci: "No debemos desear lo imposible." Y hace ya muchos años que leí a Nostradamus y que, como otros autores de profecías, es "interpretativo" y yo me pregunto siempre: ¿Es que no pudieron escribir de forma más clara? Y no, no veo a Felipe VI guiando a los europeos contra las "hordas musulmanas"... Bastante "legado" le ha dejado su familia y también la que tiene al "lado", así que ya tendrá tiempo para ocuparse en "limpiar la casa"...

Y en cuanto al "campechano" no le voy a echar en falta... Bastante bien ha vivido y vivirá a costa de sus "súbditos". Además, ha sido un rey "impuesto"... así que lo de "democrático" vamos a dejarlo de lado.

Vamos a aprovechar para enlazar algo más interesante...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/129915-eeuu-intenta-obligar-china-mantener-moneda-reserva

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Jun 2014)

Suena bastante increíble, aunque...siempre me ha intrigado sobre la función de la reina Sofía en las reuniones del Bilderberg.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Bueno, atom ant, también es asistente "fija" la Princesa Beatriz de Holanda. En el caso de la Reina Sofía vete a saber, pero también se ha comentado en muchas ocasiones que el Rey fue entronizado por muchas y poderosas "ayudas" ajenas al anterior régimen...

En lo personal, no suelo darle la importancia que se suele dar al Club Bilderberg, de cuya "influencia" en todos los órdenes no dudo, pero de ahí a que conformen un "gobierno mundial en la sombra" pues tengo serias dudas. Es más factible que en esas reuniones haya un "mix" de personajes "relevantes" y donde SI deben encontrarse algunos de los que "cortan el bacalao"...

Te dejo la lista de los asistentes de este año:

- Lista de asistentes a la reunión del Club Bilderberg 2014 celebrada en Copenhague, Dinamarca | LAS MONEDAS DE JUDAS

Si "cribas" en la lista, ya se observan los "peces gordos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Interesantes enlaces... sobre todo el que refleja el gráfico del RSI de las Materias Primas. En los MPs. se observa una fuerte sobreventa en el Oro y también en la Plata. El Paladio va a la "suya"...

- El oro, en baja forma | Investing.com

- El oro da señales de sobreventa, ¿próximo objetivo? | Investing.com


----------



## Tons (2 Jun 2014)

Noticia interesante.ienso:

Ecuador transferirá la mitad de su oro a Goldman Sachs


----------



## nando551 (2 Jun 2014)

Rafael Correa, al cual le tenía en gran estima ¿Se ha unido a los malos?
A mi también me resulta muy chocante, de todos modos, el recurrir a esta/e persona/je indica que las existencias de oro tienen que ir bien justitas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Hola, nando551: Creía que poco me podía sorprender de lo que iba sucediendo en el mundo, pero va a ser que no...

La noticia que ha enlazado el conforero Tons es, sencillamente, "flipante"... Uno ya no sabe qué pensar sobre lo que está pasando en el mundo o en el puto Matrix que vivimos. Que uno de los lideres más "revoltosos" de Centroamérica ceda parte de su Oro a... ¡Goldman Sachs! Los mismos HdP que tienen "pronosticado" el Oro a $1050 la Onza durante este año y el caso es que están en ello...

Por cierto, la extraña y sorprendente "abdicación" ha tenido lugar después de la reunión del Club Bilderberg... ¿Casualidad? Cuanto menos es muy, pero que muy "curioso"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 00:47 ----------

Y dejo un enlace muy "clarificante" sobre otra cuestión y que, quizás, responda a aquellos que tenían "dudas" al respecto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ono-autoriza-la-fuerza-militar-dentro-de-eeuu


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Bueno, vamos a ver si aguanta a estos niveles...

- La plata también pierde terreno | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Excelente artículo que me ha enviado una amiga (¡Gracias, Ana)...

- Dominio público Â» La peligrosa decadencia del Imperio


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Siempre interesante Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA “CONFISCACIÓN” DEL PRECIO REFERENCIAL DEL ORO Y LA PLATA


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Este enlace va en la línea de lo que deje "caer" en uno de mis comentarios de ayer...

- Sofía y el Club Bilderberg presionan al Rey para que abdique | Alerta Digital

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 19:36 ----------

Os dejo lo último que me ha llegado en relación al Oro de Ecuador y Goldman Sachs...

- ¿Qué pasó con el oro de la reserva de Ecuador? | El Comercio

- Ecuador presta la mitad de sus reservas de oro a Goldman Sachs


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2014)

Esto que os enlazo es realmente muy interesante e ilustrativo...

- Rebelion. Todos los banqueros de los Presidentes


----------



## Crisis Warrior (4 Jun 2014)

#fernandocg. Gracias por las continuas aportaciones al foro, no se donde estaría ya sin su colaboración.

Esto ya es viejo, pero va bien que recordemos de vez en cuando.
Huerta de Soto:
Como pueden prestar los bancos bajo un patrón oro - Jesús Huerta de Soto - Febrero 16, 2011 - YouTube
Crítica de Teoría Keynesiana (1/4). Introducción. (JHS+HAYEK) - YouTube
JHS3202 Propuesta del Profesor Huerta de Soto para la reforma del sistema bancario - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2014)

Hola, Crisis Warrior: Gracias por sus elogios, pero a mí me gusta leer y escribir, de manera que no cuesta nada compartirlo con aquellos que estén interesados. También le agradezco sus aportaciones y, ciertamente, hay que recordar muchas veces lo "viejo", pero que no pasa en el tiempo... o que aún no le ha "tocado" hacerlo.

Acabo de leer unas noticias muy preocupantes que llegan del conflicto de Ucrania y, desgraciadamente, por su "interés" coloco el enlace correspondiente.

- http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...en-medio-de-fuertes-combates-y-ataques-aereos

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Jun 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes, que alguien me pase por favor el teléfono de Dragi en un privado... tengo un par de cosillas que consultarle

gracias



Respecto a la abdicación, jeje, seamos realistas. La fecha tiene mucho más que ver con los mundiales de futbol que con el club Binderberg

saludos

----------------------------------------


... que un "revolucionario" necesite dinero para sus proyectos es hasta normal pero este asunto de las reservas de oro de Ecuador me parece interesante desde el punto de vista de que reafirman al ORO como el auténtico dinero, el de verdad.

interesante, sip.

--------------------------------------

Quizá haya conseguido condiciones bastante ventajosas como la recompra garantizada de esos activos... o eso o se lo llevan los chinos.

Y el pirata Goldman le contesta; O me lo llevo yo o té desestabilizo el país.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 15:57 ----------




lamadama dijo:


> Vaya, me estaba saltando este hilo pensando que sólo afectaba a los metaleros dorados, gran error!



Hola lamadama, bienvenida al foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2014)

Hola, lamadama: Bueno, esperemos verla por este hilo y que es bastante visitado. Aunque es un hilo "metalero", no hay que verlo específicamente como tal, ya que pretende ir un poco más "allá" de las "conexiones" reales o aparentes... Todo ello ya se dejo bien claro en el primer post y que le recomiendo para "situarnos".

Respecto a la "abdicación" del Rey he leído mucho, pero yo tengo unos amigos que suelen estar muy bien relacionados con lo que denominaré "puntos sensibles" cercanos al Poder y a esto hay que añadir la excelente información que recibo, tanto nacional como extranjera. Le digo esto, lamadama, porque tengo una sólida formación en muchos campos y, por consiguiente, tengo "opinión propia"... 

Lo del Rey es muy difícil de "explicar", porque ha tenido mejores ocasiones para abdicar y la presente ha sido la más "inoportuna" para los intereses nacionales, que no otros más "oscuros"... Esto se lo dice un republicano, pero que lee y escribe mucho, de manera que tengo muy "ejercitado" el cerebro y eso me permite ser sumamente "reflexivo" y lo que ha pasado está claro que es una "ejecución" política que en nada beneficia a nuestro país en
estos precisos momentos.

Eso no quita para que el tema de la Monarquía la vea de esta forma:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CGIUOj8kBM

Volviendo a nuestro país, el Rey, Bilderberg, etc. he recordado este enlace:

- www.danielestulin.com/bilderberg-reportinforme-2012

Y mire, para abundar un poco más, dejo este otro:

- ¿Se prepara el ejército USA para el crack del dólar? (Documental de Casey Research) | Seres libres para la democracia real y la verdad

Por cierto, unas páginas más atrás tiene Vd. el documental integro de Casey Research y que coloqué, pero al estar en Inglés, pues no sé el grado de aceptación que haya podido tener, pero es muy interesante y revelador, aparte de que no lo han hecho unos "palanganeros"...

Ya puestos a darle una breve opinión personal, le diré que la abdicación del Rey va en la línea de los que estamos observando varios a los que nos gusta la Geopolítica: SE ESTAN RENOVANDO LAS CUPULAS DE PODER EN EL MUNDO...

El pasado año 2013 ya fue bastante sintomático: las abdicaciones de la Reina Beatriz de Holanda (su padre, Bernardo de Holanda, es el fundador de Bilderberg) y Alberto II de Bélgica. Añada también algo sin precedentes y es la renuncia del Papa Benedicto XVI... Le diré que las abdicaciones reales no son un hecho "normal" y, por tanto, esto ya nos está indicando algo.

Esos cambios se están produciendo en todo el mundo y áreas sensibles del mundo: la Primavera Verde y lo que está comportando, Irán y, recientemente, la India. Antes ya vimos lo de Libia, seguido por lo de Siria y ahora Ucrania. Previamente, y hace poco más de dos años ya asistimos a una fuerte "purga" entre los altos mandos militares de EE.UU. y Rusia. Bueno, en EE.UU. todavía continúan...

En fin, lamadama, parece ser que el mundo se está preparando para algo "gordo" y esperemos que no sea de la magnitud que algunos sospechamos. Lo "nuestro" -dentro de ese "contexto"- tiene "sentido" y más con lo que la OTAN (o mejor dicho, los americanos) tiene "metido" en nuestro país...

# atom ant: Cierto... Mira que Ecuador tiene recursos importantes, pero no y es que han "preferido" la reliquia bárbara... Y que luego esos bastardos intenten "explicarnos" qué es DINERO... Ya sabes aquello de haz lo que te digo y no lo que yo hago...

Aprovecho para dejar un enlace relacionado con el Oro...

- El PBOC frena los movimientos en bloque sobre el precio del oro

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Jun 2014)

a las 13:00 tipos de interés del BCE en la zona euro y a las 14:30 conferencia de prensa de Mario el iluminati.
Una posibilidad es que dejen los tipos de interés igual, y luego venga a las 14,30 para arreglarlo... quizá se le pueda sacar un buen trading.


este "suceso" de Ecuador es absolutamente clarificador por si alguien (con dos dedos de frente) le quedaba alguna duda. No me extrañaría que la previsión del pirata Goldman a 1050 simplemente sea un farol para quitarse competidores mientras acumula y no llegue nunca a ese precio.

La gracia que tiene este metal es que no pueden comprar mucho o muchos de golpe sin que suba el precio,,, a no ser que compres solo tú.

y en fin, a ver qué se cuenta el Dragi mañana

Buenas noches


----------



## Nómada65 (5 Jun 2014)

No podemos luchar contra el poder y sus decisiones, nos gusten o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2014)

Hola, lamadama: Lo mejor es que vaya leyendo lo que todos hemos aportado a este hilo y después si desea hacer algunas preguntas, pues ya lo sabe...

¿Una Tercera Guerra Mundial? Mire, intento ser lo menos "apolcaliptico" posible, pero la situación socio-político-económica en el mundo no augura nada bueno. Y en el aspecto militar todos se están preparando y es tan simple cómo ver lo que han subido los presupuestos militares e incluso en países con serias dificultades económicas, pero bueno eso parece también lo de menos mientras sigan teniendo una "impresora" que permite la creación del dinero de la "nada" y luego ya está más que asumido que la deuda mundial no se pagará nunca. Entre otras cosas, porque pasará algo "gordo" en algún momento de los próximos tiempos y es que parece que cada vez nos queda menos tiempo...

Por otro lado, pueden usar muchos tipos de "guerras" o un mix de ellas. Le recordaré que muchas enfermedades son relativamente "recientes" y en muchas ocasiones se ha asociado a ellas el monopolio farmacéutico...

Hola, atom ant: Vamos a ver que nos dice hoy el "titere" de Draghi... Supongo que subirá o bajará el pan en función de lo que diga, aunque los mercados cada vez están más "anestesiados". Es sencillamente "alucinante" lo que está pasando en ellos y ya veremos qué sucede cuando venga una corrección de cierta entidad y ya no digo con un Crack... y que acabará llegando.

Los MPs pueden hacer lo que quieran hacer con ellos y, de momento, los tienen bastante bien "controlados" y falta saber si los harán bajar otro "peldaño" más. Tampoco me preocupa mucho y ya sabes que voy en "físico" y a muy largo plazo...

Hola, Nómada65: Bueno, respetando tu opinión, pienso que ya llevamos mucho tiempo haciendo de "ganado"... Y la lucha que se pierde es la que se abandona o no se inicia y hay muchos ejemplos históricos en los que se han cambiado un estado o situación injusta... Y me parece que ya "toca" y, ciertamente, se están observando "cosas" que a muchos nos hacen pensar que los "tiempos" van a cambiar... Y que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.

Como es habitual dejo unos enlaces:

- 10 medidas para evitar los cryptolockers, los virus 'de rescate' â€“ RT

- Bilderberg 2014: La privacidad en peligro

Saludos.


----------



## pisces (5 Jun 2014)

Buenos días a todos. 

De vez en cuando sale a relucir el precio de extracción de los metales. 

Cuando tenga un rato os comentaré como es la explotación de las minas argentíferas y auríferas a pie de cañón en Sudamérica.

Desde luego que los costes asociados, tanto energéticos, como sociales, medioambientales y de salud no tienen Nada que ver con la fijación del precio en Londres, como muy bien decís aquí. Si realmente reflejaran el esfuerzo, costo y todo lo que lleva aparejado, más de uno ya se podría retirar. 

Es el contraste in situ a "pie de mina" entre los precios fijados desde "pulcros" despachos de "encorbatados" y el Coste real que les hace pensar (a los mineros) qué cohones les pasa por la cabeza a esa gente. Muchos de ellos no entienden, pero intuyen la estafa.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (5 Jun 2014)

de momento parece que han bajado los tipos al 0,15%, pero para mi que esto ya está descontado ... a ver qué dice dentro de un ratito el dragi ,sobre su helicóptero

edición:
Una preguntita: la tecla esta que pone multi-off para qué sirve? qué función tiene? ... no concordo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2014)

Hola, pisces: Bienvenido a este hilo y esperamos con sumo interés lo que Vd. nos quiera contar en relación a lo que nos comenta. Efectivamente, es como Vd. dice por cuanto suelo recibir los informes trimestrales de las principales mineras mundiales y los "números" no salen...

# atom ant: El "títere" Draghi ya ha "hablado"... Nada que no estuviera "descontado" y lo único destacable es que se "cercena" a los depositantes bancarios y ya era hora...

Dejo un enlace a este respecto:

- El BCE baja los tipos de referencia al 0,15% y los de depósito al -0,10% Por Investing.com

También aprovecho para dejar lo siguiente:

- Rusia y China crearÃ¡n una agencia mixta de calificaciÃ³n de riesgos â€“ RT

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/130176-hacker-ataque-contraseña-eeuu-computacion

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2014)

Leed con atención lo último de Guillermo Barba y está claro que hay que tener, SI o SI, Oro FISICO y dentro de las posibilidades de cada cual...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BAJA PRECIO DEL ORO; SALE DE LA CIRCULACIÓN


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2014)

je,je,je... Para entender lo que suelo comentar sobre la desinformación desde la información "oficial"...

- Perlas informativas del mes de mayo 2014

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 22:54 ----------

Hoy comentábamos que no le salían los "números" a las mineras. Bien, en ese sentido va lo que acabo de recibir sobre las principales mineras dedicadas a la extracción del Oro...

- Top 4 Gold Miners Average Yield Declines… Even With High-Grading : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2014)

Lo que hay...

- Alto riesgo: Draghi se ha tirado a una piscina sin agua - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Jun 2014)

Y Draghi cogió su fusil - Blogs de Big Data

_“La crisis actual hay que explicarla en parte por el desconocimiento de la historia financiera, y no sólo entre la gente normal.”

Niall Ferguson
_

El día 5 de junio de 2013 pasará a la historia económica como el día que el presidente del Banco Central Europeo, Mario Draghi, tiró definitivamente la toalla y con ella la posibilidad de una recuperación económica sólida, sostenible y a largo plazo.

Bajo una presión insoportable, era difícil plantearse que el Dr. Draghi pudiese resistir los envites procedentes tanto de los mercados financieros como de los políticos de la zona euro. “Hará lo que tiene que hacer”, anunciaban desde Italia sólo unas horas antes. Y vaya si lo hizo.

Así, y tal y como se anunciaba en estas mismas páginas ayer mismo, anunció el lanzamiento de un programa de financiación bancaria a largo plazo condicionada (TLTRO) por 400.000 millones de euros, deja de drenar el exceso de liquidez de las compras de deuda realizadas entre 2010 y 2012 por un importe de otros 163.000 millones (que de hecho se inyectan a la economía, cual QE bernankiana), amplía la barra libre de financiación bancaria y se prepara para llevar a cabo un programa de compra masiva de ABS (asset backed securities, deuda respaldada por préstamos, titulizada). Además, bajó el tipo de intervención del 0,25% al 0,15% y los depositantes remunerarán un interés del 0,10% al BCE. Sí, han leído bien. Por vez primera en la Eurozona es quien presta dinero el que ha de pagar a quien lo recibe. Algo que toda la vida se ha llamado aberración se saluda hoy con el eufemismo de “medida no convencional”.

Las razones esgrimidas son el poco crecimiento de la Eurozona (0,2% en el 1er trimestre de este año) y la terrible deflación (entiéndase la ironía) que llevan muchos agoreros observando desde hace meses. Es tremendo que a estas alturas de la película muchos economistas confundan el instrumento de medir (el IPC, ciertamente en niveles bajos, aunque en ningún caso negativos) con el objeto de la medida, la inflación, la pérdida del valor de la moneda, la subida continuada de los precios. De todos los precios, no de los seleccionados por los Institutos de Estadística, siempre atentos a la “cambiantes circunstancias de nuestro entorno”. No entiendan con esto ningún tipo de acusación de manipulación del índice, en absoluto. Es mucho peor que eso: es la manipulación sistemática de los conceptos por parte de quienes tienen la responsabilidad de transmitirlos a la sociedad, los economistas. Mientras tanto, los economistas del servicio de estudios del BCE nos proyectan su “inflación” a 2014, 2015 y 2016. Considerando que jamás han sido capaces de dar una cifra correcta a más de 6 meses, la tranquilidad que supone la previsión es cuando menos limitada.

El euro, tan sobrevalorado según algunos, no caerá por la magia de la liquidez; el mercado monetario es cualquier cosa menos estático, y los Gobiernos reaccionan a lo que entienden como agresiones de sus rivales
En todo caso, del absurdo riesgo de deflación pueden leer a Antonio España (aquí, aquí, y aquí) o escucharle (aquí), o a Daniel Lacalle (aquí). Cuando los índices bursátiles se encuentran en máximos (ayer rompió el DAX alemán los 10.000 puntos, por vez primera; el SP500, también en máximos, gana un 20% en 12 meses, y un 100% desde junio de 2009; el IBEX35 gana un 30% en los últimos 12 meses y casi un 80% en 24), las rentabilidades de la deuda en mínimos o cuasi mínimos y nadie pospone sus decisiones de compra esperando precios más bajos mañana, simplemente no lo hace porque no tiene dinero, no es deflación. Es exceso de liquidez en el mercado financiero que no alcanza a las familias.

¿No ha habido crédito, dinero, estos años? Si hacemos el análisis que muchos colegas están efectuando, sin duda. La lástima es que limitan su prospección al último año y medio, dos años lo más. Son los mismos que a lomos de corceles pura sangre negaban la burbuja inmobiliaria, los que hablaban de “desaceleración” en 2008 y veían la recuperación en 2010, y hoy niegan la evidencia de una salida de la recesión que se estaba produciendo sin recurso a las medidas del BCE. Sin embargo, durante los años de la burbuja el crédito fluía; la construcción avanzaba a ritmos espectaculares, y los precios de la vivienda progresaban a ritmos de dos dígitos; las ventas de coches batían récords año tras año. ¿Y acaso no se produjo la crisis económica más grave desde la del 29? Sí, lo sé. Me dirán muchos de mis colegas que ahora será diferente. Que no volverá a ocurrir. Ya.

¿Por qué estamos así? Son muchas las causas, sin duda, pero todas están relacionadas con el exceso de crédito, el sobreendeudamiento y la desvinculación de la moneda de un patrón de reserva de valor. Sí, el abandono de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods está en el origen de esta crisis, digan lo que digan esos colegas que sólo han sido capaces de explicar, y mal, las crisis a agua pasada. Nunca de anticiparlas. Veamos algunos datos que extraigo directamente de mi libro Retorno al Patrón Oro (Deusto, 2014).

*Crecimiento de las reservas mundiales de divisas (excluido el oro)
1949-1969 (20 años): 55%
1970-2000 (30 años): 2000%*

Esto no supone sino una expansión de la oferta monetaria, pues al “acumular” reservas, situación que sólo puede llevarse a cabo con superávit comercial, el país compra dólares financiados con la venta de su propia moneda, para de esta forma acabar expandiendo la oferta monetaria.

Reservas mundiales de divisas
2000, 2 billones USD
2013, 11 billones USD (1er cuatrimestre; billones continentales)

Tiempo que China puede aguantar hasta agotar sus divisas:
2000: 7 meses
2013: 22 meses

España 1995 - 2013
PIB nominal x2
Deuda de las familias y empresas x6
Deuda del Estado x3
Deuda Pública 2012 + 150.000 M EUR respecto a 2011
Deuda Pública 2013 + 76.000 M EUR respecto a 2012
Deuda Pública 2014: > 100% PIB

*Deuda global
2000 – 2010 x2 (de 57 billones de USD a 109 billones)
2013: 233.3 billones de USD (más del doble en sólo tres años), 313% PIB global*

Deuda Pública global
2003 – 2013: de 23 billones de USD a 51.5 billones

No lean aquí una crítica al crédito, sino a la brutal expansión crediticia. Es evidente que el primero es uno de los motores de la economía, al permitir desarrollar ideas que de otro modo jamás habrían visto la luz. Pero una cosa es el crédito, respaldado por el ahorro de millones de personas y construido sobre las expectativas de unas ganancias futuras, y otra el recurso a la deuda mediante la emisión constante de papel moneda y de instrumentos de pago con el único fin de mantener, al precio que sea, el ritmo de desarrollo de sectores completos que de otro modo se hubiesen depurado.

La única medida no convencional de Draghi ha sido penalizar el ahorro, algo que ya había ocurrido en Dinamarca. Todas las demás, todas, tienen entre 100 y 3.000 años. Estamos en un punto de la historia en el que se han combinado de forma simultánea todos los males de las teorías keynesianas y monetaristas. Las políticas de demanda no han hecho sino generar unos niveles de deuda estratosféricos y las políticas de oferta y de manipulación de tipos no consiguen más que estimular el gasto de unos Gobiernos que se mueven como patos sin cabeza al albur de unos mercados financieros que sobreviven gracias al exceso de crédito. Mientras tanto, la crisis ataca a las familias generando niveles de paro que, en el caso español en particular, son intolerables. Situación aprovechada por los adalides de la indignación para pedir… más gasto, más crédito, más deuda y más intervención.

Sólo los banqueros e inversores financieros y los políticos pueden estar contentos. A ellos es a quien ha brindado Draghi nuestra cabeza
No va a fluir el crédito, porque los bancos seguirán reacios a prestar mientras no mejore mucho la situación de empresas y familias por mucha TLTRO que establezca Draghi (operaciones condicionadas de refinanciación a largo plazo cerradas a 4 años; hasta el concepto de largo plazo lo han reventado ayer). Es decir, además de trasladar todas las medidas del BCE a sus clientes, que somos quienes pagaremos la fiesta, los bancos exigirán saneamiento para prestar, no prestarán para sanear, puesto que ya conocen las consecuencias. El euro, tan sobrevalorado según algunos, no caerá por la magia de la liquidez; el mercado monetario es cualquier cosa menos estático, y los gobiernos reaccionan a lo que entienden como agresiones de sus rivales. El caso del yen japonés es, en ese sentido, paradigmático.

Todos, absolutamente todos los procesos de expansión monetaria de la historia han pivotado de la euforia inicial al desastre final. John Law y la Compañía del Misisipi en 1720, los revolucionarios franceses y los asignados en 1789, la república de Weimar y las emisiones respaldadas por la tierra en 1921… Argentina desde los años 80, Venezuela desde hace 10 años. Sólo Lincoln logró salvar la situación, combinando la recuperación tras la Guerra de Secesión con un proceso de esterilización muy importante, algo que precisamente hoy el Dr. Draghi ha parado en seco.

No, no se van a lograr los objetivos. Hoy se han puesto los cimientos para generar la mayor burbuja crediticia de la historia, con efectos en todos los mercados financieros. El exceso de liquidez (añadido al de los EEUU, el Reino Unido, Japón y China) se trasladará a los mercados de materias primas, de alimentos, agravando la situación de quienes peor se encuentran. La economía crece por el ahorro. El consumo que piden procede del exceso de crédito. Y ese exceso genera burbujas y crisis. Sólo los banqueros e inversores financieros y los políticos pueden estar contentos. A ellos es a quien ha brindado Draghi nuestra cabeza.


----------



## kikepm (6 Jun 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Y Draghi cogió su fusil - Blogs de Big Data



Joer, BRUTAL. Gracias por compartirlo.

Merecería hilo propio.


----------



## pisces (6 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, pisces: Bienvenido a este hilo y esperamos con sumo interés lo que Vd. nos quiera contar en relación a lo que nos comenta. Efectivamente, es como Vd. dice por cuanto suelo recibir los informes trimestrales de las principales mineras mundiales y los "números" no salen...
> (...)
> Saludos.



Hola fernandojcg. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida. No hace falta el trato de usted y espero que no te importe que te tutee. Prefiero la camaradería.

El hecho es que las minas de alta montaña a cielo abierto (entre 4000 y 6000 metros), como las que están en las mismas entrañas del monte (entre 400 y 700 metros de profundidad), como las que están en plena selva amazónica tienen el denominador común de su extrema dureza. 

No todo el mundo aguanta esas condiciones. Más bien muy pocos, sin antes reventar psicológica o físicamente.

Empiezo por unas minas explotadas a pleno cielo abierto entre los 4000 y 5000 metros de altitud. Minas explotadas por una empresa canadiense que estoy seguro que sabeis cual. Están situadas hacia el sur de la provincia de La Rioja (Argentina) pero no especificaré más.

Son unas minas que están a punto de agotarse. Los mineros que trabajan allá cobran a partir de los 4000 Eur al mes (al cambio) y según especialidad. Un maquinista, no cobra lo mismo que un mecánico, que un manipulador de productos tóxicos que un ingeniero, etc. 

El puesto más peligroso es el manipulador de productos tóxicos para el amalgamiento del oro. Suelen terminar con la salud destrozada. Pero el resto de mineros tampoco tienen una vida de pirulolandia a pesar de lo que cobran.

Sus turnos de trabajo son de periodicidades de una semana o así, según puesto y otro periodo de descanso. Una vez que terminan el turno de trabajo y bajan a la ciudad (antes pasando unos registros muy exhustivos para que nadie se lleve ni un microgramo de oro) empiezan su turno de "descanso" en la ciudad.

Pero ese "descanso" es más bien juerga, alcohol, drogas y prostitución (concentración de prostíbulos altísima) a raudales, con lo que han ganado en un mes, se lo funden en una semana y se endeudan. El hecho es así, que el porcentaje de separaciones y divorcios es de aproximadamente un 85%.

En el tema medioambiental la situación es más cruda. Una vasta extensión ha sido contaminada debido a los productos que se usan para el amalgamiento. A pesar de sus gigantescas piscinas de contención (tan grandes como lo que ocupan una pequeña ciudad de 5000 habitantes) y su supuesta última tecnología. Tan es así que cuando quisieron meter la zarpa en las montañas del Famatina (busquen "el Famatina no se toca") tuvieron una oposición brutal. A pesar de la traición de su regidor. Ni el caramelo de sueldazos les convencieron, más bien al contrario. Le echaron los huevos de Espartero montando puestos de vigilancia para no dejar pasar ni dios. A esa gente todavía les circula la sangre por las venas a pesar de todas las P u t a d a s que han sufrido. Y se sienten orgullosos con razón. Ahora sufren la venganza del gobernador (más bien cacique) de la provincia. Pero tienen la cabeza bien alta.

Cristinita, NO te mereces unos ciudadanos de este calibre.

Aquí corto para no hacer esto infumable. Otro rato escribo más si os interesa.

P.d.: Esto no es un post antioro, ni prooro. Simplemente manifiesta que el precio de estos dos metales NO reflejan lo que lleva aparejado.


----------



## atom ant (6 Jun 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Y Draghi cogió su fusil - Blogs de Big Data.



jodidos iluminatis...
la prima de riesgo española p.ej. está por debajo de 130 y no creo que la situación esté como para unas medidas semejantes.... después de todo lo que hemos pasao. Tiene toda la pinta de ser una medida de contención ante algo gordo que vaya a llegar

¿los test bancarios quizá?

¡¡compren bolsa, compren!!...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2014)

# Crisis Warrior: Excelente su aportación y que merece ser meditada, aunque me temo que algunos ya lo tenemos muy "claro" y, desgraciadamente, demasiado...

# kikepm: Le entiendo perfectamente, pero deje que Crisis Warrior siga por estos lares... Y estoy convencido de que las aportaciones de éste en este hilo no se "perderán"... Se prodiga poco por aquí y cuando lo hace se "nota".

# pisces: Interesante comentario el que nos haces y, en ocasiones, también yo he recordado el "factor humano" en la extracción de los MPs y que tan olvidado es... Y podías haberte ahorrado lo de "infumable", muy al contrario y, si te fijas en lo que proponemos en el hilo, tiene su "espacio". Por tanto, escribe sobre esto mismo o lo que tú quieras y también te diré que aquí no somos "talibanes" de los MPs, de manera que aquello que tenga su vertiente negativa también puede ser recogida sin ningún problema, aunque eso sí con unos "mínimos" en la argumentación.

He aprovechado para buscar algo sobre lo que nos indicas:

- FAMATINA NO SE TOCA

Y esto me ha recordado los problemas que todavía persisten en la minería sudafricana y cuyo mejor exponente conviene recordarlo:

- Sudáfrica se asoma a la fractura social tras la matanza de los mineros | Internacional | EL PAÃS 

Sobre los aspectos medioambientales en la minería, he leído en varias ocasiones a un conforero y es carloszorro.

# atom ant: Sí, tiene toda la pinta de que algo "gordo" va a suceder. No, no creo que sean los test bancarios y es que aquí pueden hacer el mismo "maquillaje" que con los anteriores... Es algo bastante más grave y que, posiblemente, tenga efectos de carácter global, aunque en una primera etapa se desarrolle a niveles más reducidos. Ya veremos...

Y los que sigan comprando Bolsa, pues allá ellos, pero después las reclamaciones al "maestro armero". De todas formas, están "empujando" a la gente hacia ahí... Hoy, precisamente, un familiar me preguntaba de comprar algo y le he dicho que se lo gaste en cualquier otra cosa que pueda aprovechar ahora o mañana. Y se trata de alguien a quien nunca le ha interesado el mundo de la inversión y eso ya supone una "señal"... ¿No?

Antes de finalizar, dejo un enlace relacionado con el Oro...

- El oro 'intocable' de Corea del Norte tienta a empresas de EE.UU. â€“ RT

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Jun 2014)

6 de Junio de 1944 - 05:48 AM

Día: D
Hora: H
Ubicación: Omaha Beach

[YOUTUBE]iIk2lcHhshc[/YOUTUBE]

"aquí se viene apara morir"... impresionante


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2014)

Una muestra más del "paralelismo" entre el Imperio Romano y el "actual"...

- Rebelion. El discurso de Obama en la Academia Militar de West Point

Y este es un muy interesante artículo de Jeff Nielson y que nos revela algunas cosas que suelen ser desconocidas... Es muy interesante.

- The U.S.â€™s Secret Silver Confiscation – Jeff Nielson – Sprott Money News

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 19:38 ----------

Je,je,je... atom ant, ¿te gustan las películas bélicas? Ese trailer que colocas pertenece a una gran película como es "Salvar al soldado Ryan". La gente no tiene ni idea de lo "currada" que está la película, con decirte que el sonido de las armas se corresponden con las reales: fusil Mauser, ametralladora MG-45, pistolas Luger y Browning, etc. Lo único que no se escapa a quienes hemos sido "carristas" es que el Tiger alemán en en realidad un viejo carro soviético T-34 al que se le añadieron planchas de polivinilo pintadas para emular el blindaje de los carros de combate alemanes.

Por cierto, la historia que cuenta está basada en hechos reales y concretamente en los de los hermanos Niland. En realidad, al final de la guerra, "apareció" otro de los hermanos (Edward) y que estuvo en un campo de concentración japonés en Birmania.

Saludos.


----------



## iffnav (6 Jun 2014)

Lo he puesto en el hilo del oro pero quizás aquí esté mejor. Entiendo que este hilo puede ser tan bueno o malo como cualquier otro para avisar. Si no lo es, lo muevo.

Ojo que esto es un cambio importante al haber conseguido los falsificadores monedas falsas de calidad, que pasan controles:

Fake Tungsten Gold Coins

Blog Gold Coin Balance 

Ciao,


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2014)

iffnav dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo del oro pero quizás aquí esté mejor. Entiendo que este hilo puede ser tan bueno o malo como cualquier otro para avisar. Si no lo es, lo muevo.
> 
> Ojo que esto es un cambio importante al haber conseguido los falsificadores monedas falsas de calidad, que pasan controles:
> 
> ...



Hola, iffnav: Interesante y en este hilo todas las aportaciones que "sumen" siempre son bien recibidas y, por tanto, le agradezco el enlace.

Realmente, ya no tenemos bastante con los bandoleros "oficiales" que ahora ya tenemos a los "habituales". Como siempre aconsejo, los MPs deben comprarse en sitios que nos den cierta "seguridad" y que siempre será relativa, pero cuanto menos riesgo se corra mejor y recordad que en el Oro no se suelen encontrar "chollos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (7 Jun 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Y Draghi cogió su fusil - Blogs de Big Data




Qué bueno! 
5 estrellas.
Lo he reenviado a todos mis conocidos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2014)

iffnav dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo del oro pero quizás aquí esté mejor. Entiendo que este hilo puede ser tan bueno o malo como cualquier otro para avisar. Si no lo es, lo muevo.
> 
> Ojo que esto es un cambio importante al haber conseguido los falsificadores monedas falsas de calidad, que pasan controles:
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, segun parece la moneda falsa cumplia medidas y peso para oro de 22k (las de 99.9 siguen siendo fiables) pero presentaba burbuja en la superfície, no me preocupa demasiado.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2014)

Ante tanta "euforia" en las Bolsas me he fijado en que el Cobre parece que quiere volver a tantear sus mínimos anteriores. Me imagino que eso quiere decir "algo"... ¿No?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2014)

Otro excelente artículo de Guillermo Barba y que complementa los que colocamos Crisis Warrior y yo mismo. En su artículo, Barba nos facilita unos datos que nos confirman que las medidas tomadas por los Bancos Centrales sólo nos llevan hacia un único camino: la GRAN HOSTIA... Y más vale que nos hagamos a la idea y tomemos aquellas medidas que nos permitan hacer lo más razonable para salvar lo salvable... Parece imposible que los que dirigen el mundo económico-financiero carezcan de aquello que debiera ser imprescindible y que se conoce como LOGICA. 

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MARIO DRAGHI HUNDE A EUROPA… BANXICO A MÉXICO


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Jun 2014)

Interesante cuestión sobre las mineras, a eso me refiero cuando comento de que los recursos se están agotando, las minas explotables "de manera relativamente fácil" se están agotando.

Las minas se agotan para siempre ya que el recurso ha sido saqueado para nunca más volver.

Tampoco vale lo de volver a sembrar y ya está -que ese es otro tema muy importante-, las tierras cultivables se están agotando y cada vez requieren una mayor cantidad de productos derivados del petróleo para continuar su ritmo de producción (a costa de peor calidad de la comida).

Tenemos varios indicadores muy importantes (por no decir básicos) que nos están avisando que el futuro no es nada prometedor.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2014)

- Rebelion. La falsedad de los argumentos a favor de las políticas de austeridad


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo el enlace a un artículo en el que se comenta como esta empresa ha experimentado una fortísima subida en sus ventas de MPs en la última semana, pero especialmente en la Plata, ya que ésta se ve favorecida por su ratio en relación al Oro y que para algunos nos parece "absurdo", aunque también se entiende por la fuerte "presión" a que están sometidos ambos metales, pero lo de la Plata roza la "paranoia" y es "curioso" porque no deja de ser el metal de los "pobres"... Estos HdP no quieren que el "ganado" tenga acceso al mismo y luego el "estrangulamiento" será más fácil...

En el artículo destacaría la referencia que se hace a que se necesita la misma cantidad de Oro para comprar un barril de petróleo que hace 60 años y eso contrasta, muy fuertemente, si lo comparamos en términos de monedas nacionales como podría ser la "referente" actual, es decir el USD... Y es que en este hilo hemos repetido hasta la saciedad de que el Oro sirve, entre otras cosas, como "reserva de valor" y que NUNCA pierde valor si no se utiliza para especular y me refiero exclusivamente al FISICO. El tiempo suele ser un excelente referencia para poner las cosas en su sitio...

- Dealing Desk Update: Silver shines in a busy weekâ€™s buying


----------



## _Mirar_ (7 Jun 2014)

*


fernandojcg dijo:



Je,je,je... atom ant, ¿te gustan las películas bélicas? Ese trailer que colocas pertenece a una gran película, Salvar al soldado Ryan". La gente no tiene ni idea de lo "currada" que está la película, con decirte que el sonido de las armas se corresponden con las reales: fusil Mauser, ametralladora MG-45, pistolas Luger y Browning, etc. Lo único que no se escapa a quienes hemos sido "carristas" es que el Tiger alemán en en realidad un viejo carro soviético T-34 al que se le añadieron planchas de polivinilo pintadas para emular el blindaje de los carros de combate alemanes.

Por cierto, la historia que cuenta está basada en hechos reales y concretamente en los de los hermanos Niland. En realidad, al final de la guerra, "apareció" otro de los hermanos (Edward) y que estuvo en un campo de concentración japonés en Birmania.

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Fernando, tu que eres un hombre bien informado. :rolleye: 
Vamos que te estoy haciendo la pelota (por si no se notaba). :fiufiu:
Hace un tiempo se coloco en una web las fotos del desembarco del día D. Creo recordar que eran cerca de 1.000.000, de las cuales Steven Spielberg junto con la filmografia original del desembarco (no disponible y algunas aun clasificadas)... Sabes si existen por alguna web? He conseguido visualizar unas 10.000 de varias web, pero es un trabajo de chinos (sin menos preciar). Suelen ser casi, las mismas pero con distinta resolución.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2014)

Hola, _Mirar_: Realmente, Steven Spielberg utilizó las imágenes de Robert Capa para las secuencias iniciales del desembarco en la Playa Omaha. Y de ellas creo que quedaron muy pocas, de manera que no hay tanta "abundancia"... Otra cosa muy distinta es lo que sucedió en otros escenarios e incluso en la Playa Omaha una vez estuvo ya "asegurada". 

Te dejo un enlace un poco antiguo donde podrás ver las fotos de Capa y más desarollado lo que te he explicado. 

- Fotogalería: Desembarco en Normandía, 64 años después - Taringa!

No sé responderte a lo que me preguntas. Realmente, tampoco me ha preocupado mucho el particular porque de la II WW tengo un archivo fotográfico que, lamentablemente, no podré visionar nunca y ya te puedes imaginar la cantidad que hay en el mismo. De todas formas, hay una foto muy curiosa que todavía recuerdo del Desembarco en Normandia y es la de un japonés, si digo bien, prisionero con el uniforme de la Wertmach y cuando está dando sus datos a un oficial americano.

En lo personal, pienso que fueron mucho más cruentos los desembarcos efectuados por los americanos en el Pacífico y donde se luchó sin cuartel. Ejemplos de ello son, entre otros, Guadacanal, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, etc.

Y recuerdos para Refinanciado a quien hacia días que no veía por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Jun 2014)

Hola buenas noches, No, no me inclino especialmente por las películas bélicas, pero esta escena del desembarco de Normandía es de lo mejor que he visto. La delgada línea roja me gustó muchísimo, aunque esta no es solo una película de guerra... 

[YOUTUBE]j924qaMb0d8[/YOUTUBE]

recomendada


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2014)

Volvamos a los "cauces" del hilo... Os dejo el enlace a un muy buen artículo y cuya única "pega" es que está en Inglés, pero es francamente muy bueno y, quizás, ahora entendáis porqué veo al Club Bilderberg como algo "secundario" dentro de la "gran composición" que hay montada...

- OPPOSE PRECIOUS METAL NATIONALIZATION NOW! : SRSrocco Report


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Jun 2014)

Arabia Saudí planifica abrir minas de oro para extraer 500.000 onzas


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2014)

Buenas, gracias Fernando, aunque no me ves por aquí, los sigo desde las sombras (me siento un poco bilderberg y tal, jeje).

Tema interesante los de la WWII, la peli de la que habláis me dejó bastante impactado, aunque indudablemente la mejor escena fue la del dia D, a mi me impresionó mucho la escena en donde matan al judío con un cuchillo en una pelea cuerpo a cuerpo, mientras su compañero estaba paralizado de miedo, la verdad es que ese tipo de cosas a bote pronto te parecen que fue un cobarde, pero si me pongo en sus zapatos, seguramente habría actuado igual.

La guerra es muy jodida, y esas pelis, aunque sean cosas de "jolibú", no dejan de ser superproducciones muy bien curradas, que intentan transmitir lo que realmente sucedió, si ver esa peli me dejó impactado, el haberlo vivido, me hubiese literalmente cagado.

Por mucho que por aquí se hable de madmax y rollos survivalistas, lo mejor es que no suceda nada y que nuestros metales se queden solo en eso: metales.

Por cierto, el sabado caí nuevamente con unos rounds y unas de 1000 pelas, no tengo remedio, pero es que estaban tan a tiro y eran preciosas, que fue dificil no caer en la tentación. 

Lo peor de todo es que soy muy inexperto en esas cosas y fácilmente me pueden timar, pero que le voy a hacer, si ves algo que te gusta y lo puedes pagar pues a la saca.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 16:55 ----------




_Mirar_ dijo:


> Arabia Saudí planifica abrir minas de oro para extraer 500.000 onzas



Casi que es mas difícil no verlo que verlo, todos van a por MPs, no nos queda otra mas que seguir haciendo los deberes.

Ojalá y mas gente pueda protegerse.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Espero que bien dentro de los asquerosos tiempos que corren... Bueno, ya sabes que eres uno de mis "preferidos" dentro del hilo y es que siempre tienes algo que decir y que le da "vida" a este hilo.

Vamos por partes:

1º) "Salvar al soldado Ryan" es una de las mejores películas bélicas que se han hecho y donde se cuidaron "detalles" que solo conocemos los que hemos tenido una sólida formación militar o que después han derivado hacia cuerpos policiales o de seguridad privada. Hay un apartado que se cuida mucho en determinados cuerpos que es la "Self Defence" y de la que soy instructor (incluso para los cuerpos "oficiales"). Como tenemos contacto, ya te enviaré algún vídeo para que veas que no voy de "farol"...

Esa escena de la película que comentas es una de las mejores de la misma y te voy a explicar algo que, quizás, a muchos se les ha "pasado" por simple desconocimiento:

- La pelea "cuerpo a cuerpo" demuestra algo que sabemos los que hemos pertenecido en el Ejército a un cuerpo de élite y, por ejemplo, yo estuve en carros de combate, y para ser más concreto en una sección de reconocimiento y es conocido que en determinadas circunstancias hay una consigna muy clara de "puertas adentro" y es la de no hacer prisioneros... En esa película se demuestra porqué, ya que el alemán al que te refieres es un "depredador", es decir un auténtico "guerrero" y a ese tipo de rival no hay que darle cuartel, porque sino pasa lo que pasa... Fijate que casi siempre se ha ejecutado a aquellos lideres o elementos militares con cierta "capacidad". En el Oeste, por ejemplo los duelos eran a muerte y si uno de ellos quedaba malherido se le remataba para que no tuviera una "segunda oportunidad"...

Otro detalle: el alemán cuando pasa ante el "cagado" le echa una mirada de desprecio... Si vuelves a visionarla observa lo que te digo. Y es que es una magnífica película, pero que entenderán especialmente los que han pertenecido al mundo castrense.

2º) Desgraciadamente, mucha gente en una situación similar le hubiera pasado lo mismo que a ti, es decir se hubieran "cagado" y el final pues hubiera sido el mismo. A mí me hace mucha gracia cuando alguna vez leo hilos de survivalistas y que intuyo que ni siquiera han hecho el "aparcado" -ya volverá...- Servicio Militar... Jugar a los "soldaditos" ya lo hacia yo de "peque" y luego la "realidad" es tan diferente... Los únicos con una gran capacidad militar son los "preppers" americanos y algunos aislados en otros lugares (que por aquí también los hay...).

Mira, Refinanciado, pretender que los MPs. nos van a "salvar" dentro de una "transición suave" es más propio de una película de Ciencia Ficción. La "realidad", si las cosas se salen de madre, va a ser muy dura, pero mucho...

3º) No sé, pero pienso que a los precios actuales uno debiera moverse en "terreno seguro" en la compra de los MPs y aquí hemos avisado hasta la saciedad sobre la constante penetración de los chinos. No hace tanto que pude visionar unos Soberanos -era una consulta de las muchas que me hacen- que eran para mí más que falsos, pero es que además demuestran una carencia del conocimiento de la moneda. Son las clásicas copias chinas de mala calidad y luego, claro, siempre habrá "almas cándidas" en busca de "rebajas". Lo que digo siempre: los MPs., y sobre todo el Oro, en sitios muy "seguros" y al precio que el mercado exija en ese momento, aunque podemos comparar y comprar donde nos resulte más económico. Buscar el fuego con la única finalidad de "jugar" con él sólo puede provocar eso: que te quemes...

4º) Hay que seguir haciendo los "deberes" porque esto pinta cada vez peor y uno mira que intenta ser "positivo", pero miras a tu alrededor y está claro lo que acabará sucediendo...

Dejo un enlace que va en ese "camino"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/130487-escandalo-libor-crisis-economia-financiera

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Jun 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Arabia Saudí planifica abrir minas de oro para extraer 500.000 onzas



600 kilómetros de linea férreas más canalizaciones de gas y agua dulce como coste previo de extracción para unas estimaciones optimistas de 8 metros cúbicos.... evidentemente tienen en mente un aumento del precio, o una imposibilidad de compra en los próximos años


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2014)

Fernando, gracias por tus consideraciones, yo intento aportar al menos mis percepciones de lo que sucede, quizás algunos coincidan con ellas o vean otra opinión.

Tienes razón en lo de la peli, ese "guerrero" fue "absuelto" por ellos, pero a su vez el "absolvió" al "cagado", y éste al final se lo carga, es una especie de "justicia" por no hacer lo que es debido, ya que nadie debió absolver a nadie, tal y como dices, el no cumplir lo de en ciertas ocasiones no hacer prisioneros, tiene sus consecuencias para el que no lo cumpla, supongo que el "cagado" reivindicó su "karma" (por decirlo así) al cargarse al "guerrero", cerrando así, el círculo de las concesiones.

Pues sigues teniendo razón, hablamos del madmax como si fuera irse al bar a tomarse unas cañas, no somos consientes de la gravedad que eso supondría para nuestras vidas en caso de "hacerse realidad".

Respecto a lo de que la he cagado al comprar monedas, tampoco lo he hecho tan mal ya que las compré en una tienda numismática, la cagué en que he comprado material que no había previsto y quizás algo por encima del precio que hubiese conseguido por otros medios. Soy consiente de mis limitaciones, por eso no "me salgo del redil", es decir, aún no me siento preparado para ir por libre comprando monedas a todo quisqui (y creo que tardaré mucho para llegar a ese nivel).

Las de 1000 pelas vienen en su caja con su certificado y los rounds son de Silver Towne, son de 1 oz. de plata, al comprarlas asumí que a lo mucho me darían su precio por la plata contenida, pero hay una que me dejó impresionado, es de un tren y es preciosa.

Es esta pero mucho más detallada:






Y lleva este anverso:






Las otras son estas:
























Saludos

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 22:43 ----------

Ostras!! Os acordáis del tema de los zombis páginas atrás de este hilo??

Pues mirad esto:

Internacional: Objetos punzantes anti-vagabundos. En Londres. 

De momento los tratan como palomas, pero creo que ya los ven como apestados.

Falta poco para que el populacho apruebe medidas más duras contra esos zombis, quizás les prohíban el acceso a las grandes ciudades o hagan guetos al puro estilo de la Alemania nazi...

Si hasta el Niño Becerra admite que nuestro futuro va encaminado al puro estilo de la peli Elusyum.

Quizás el madmax no sea como creemos, será una eterna lucha de pertenecer al bando de los sirvientes que hacen lo que haga falta para poder llevar comida a casa y si te sales del redil... automáticamente te conviertes en zombi.

Es como los usanos, si tienes curro, no te falta nada, pero si lo pierdes, pierdes todo y a buscar por todo USA un curro que te permita endeudarte para subsistir.

Que jodido lo tenemos, si tienes curro y medios, lo obtendrás haciendo cosas que afecten a la mayoría y si no pasa por el aro, será un infraser... un zombi.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Nada que agradecer... Yo valoro mucho a todos aquellos que se acercan a este hilo con la intención de "aportar", luego "sumar", ya sea mediante la opinón, la información, el diálogo, etc. Y también tengo en cuenta a aquellos que no escriben, pero que me consta que se pasan por el hilo para leer lo que aquí se dice. A su manera, también "suman"... Y la verdad absoluta nadie la tiene, aquí lo único que podemos hacer es transmitir nuestras particulares "percepciones" y que obviamente diferirán entre ellas, pero incluso eso también es "saludable"...

Bueno, la película se permite algunas "licencias", pero te aseguro que en condiciones normales el "cagón" nunca se hubiera cargado al "depredador"... ¿Has visto alguna vez que un conejo cace a un zorro? Pues, lo mismo...

Hombre, si te gustan las monedas, tampoco veo dónde está el "problema". Seguramente, dada tu inexperiencia, pues habrás pagado un poco más de lo normal, pero también mucho más barato que en años recientes. Ya sabes aquello de que el vaso está según cómo se mire. Tengo algunas monedas conmemorativas estadounidenses, pero no me atraen especialmente y ahí me dedico sólo a las Eagles de Plata. De todas formas, del tema del ferrocarril los americanos han hecho gran cantidad de monedas y lingotes de Plata. Aunque la mejor -para mí- con ese motivo es mexicana...

Respecto al tema de los zombis, pues ya hace unos años que se está "intensificando" este dichoso tema en los distintos medios de comunicación. En el fondo, desde una óptica puramente militar, el diagnóstico sería más o menos el siguiente: PROBLEMA = REACCION = SOLUCION... Y "están" en ello y es muy sencillo de "entender"... ¿No?

Que la idea inicial podría ser la de una sociedad "orweliana", pues es muy probable, pero vistos los últimos acontecimientos internacionales y cómo se van perfilando los bloques que, probablemente, se enfrenten en el futuro, pues no sé si llegaremos a vivir "plenamente" esa situación, quizás sí en una fase "larvaria"... pero no más allá. Al final, tampoco uno sabe qué es lo mejor o lo peor, aunque nunca está de más estar prevenido y así ya cuentas con que va a haber "hostias"...

Y dejo otro artículo muy interesante y es algo "aproximado" a lo que podría acontecer algún día...

- Dollar Collapse Or War? Elites Will Opt For War And What It Means For Gold | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2014)

Interesantes las declaraciones de la siempre polémica Le Pen...

- Le Pen: "Europa debe tener su opiniÃ³n y no mirar con los ojos de EE.UU." â€“ RT

Sigue el "avance" contra el USD...

- Gazprom ofrece a sus clientes cambiar sus contratos de dólares a euros


----------



## atom ant (9 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ante tanta "euforia" en las Bolsas me he fijado en que el Cobre parece que quiere volver a tantear sus mínimos anteriores. Me imagino que eso quiere decir "algo"... ¿No?



Tiene toda la pinta, bien visto


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2014)

El fantasma de la censura recorre las redacciones

- Otro gatillazo del BCE


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Jun 2014)

Una noticia cuanto menos curiosa....

Las aguas de Montana, posiblemente contaminadas por partículas de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2014)

La pasada semana se nos "vendió" por los medios de comunicación que Obama y Putin se evitaron en la reunión del G-7, celebrada en Paris durante la semana pasada. Bien, tampoco fue así como muestran las imágenes que os dejo y donde se ve cómo Obama le pide "algo" a Putin y éste se lo niega...

- https://vine.co/v/MD5Lu5LKvrT

Y también os dejo algo bastante relevante y es el supuesto discurso de William Van Duyn
durante la reciente reunión de Bilderberg en Dinamarca...

- Fritz Springmeier's Pentracks Blog

¡Ojo! con lo que dijo...

Y otro enlace también interesante...

- ¿Cisma en la OTAN?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2014)

Os dejo una ampliación y en español del enlace que he colocado sobre Bilderberg. Muy interesante...

- Discurso de Apertura de William Van Duyn en la Reuniòn Bilderberg 2014.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2014)

- La exención de impuestos al oro estimula la demanda en Singapur

Nota: EstudianteTesorero deberías liberar espacio... No se te pueden enviar MP. Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 14:56 ----------

- 'Todo va demasiado lento. Este es un cambio sistémico' | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2014)

¡Hostia! como le crecen los "enanos" al Imperio...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/130574-rusia-comercio-pago-yuanes-desdolarizacion

- "EE.UU. no debe subestimar a la UniÃ³n EuroasiÃ¡tica" â€“ RT

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/130711-eeuu-vietnam-gas-chevron-rusia-rosneff


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo lo último que acaba de editar Guillermo Barba. Por cierto, al final de su artículo, Barba expresa los mismos temores que yo he apuntado en varios de mis comentarios...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: AVANZA LA DESDOLARIZACIÓN DEL MUNDO


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

Sobre el Oro de Ecuador y algunas otras cosas relacionadas con este país...

- Ecuador regresa al financiamiento externo - AmÃ©rica Latina en Movimiento

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 14:12 ----------

Bueno, los griegos empiezan a mostrar "cordura" ante esos HdP del FMI...

- Grecia rechaza las recomendaciones del FMI de nuevos recortes Por Agencia EFE


----------



## Leunam (11 Jun 2014)

Buenas, no se si éste es el hilo adecuado, si no lo consideráis oportuno, lo borro o muevo.

Desde la perspectiva de un profano como yo, leer toda ésta riada de noticias impresiona y asusta.

Por ello como sin darle importancia le envío algún artículo de los posteados aquí a un amigo, economista de profesión, con años de experiencia y aparentemente sensato, con hijos :: etc:

La Carta de la Bolsa - La bola de nieve que no se puede frenar

¿Y quién va a ser el valiente que rescate a este monstruo? 

Y me responde:

============================
_"Manu, tienes que leer de fuentes mas fiables. De por si el tamaño de los derivados no es un problema en la medida que se compensan posiciones . A diferencia de la anterior crisis hoy el regulador paranacional (EMIR) conoce todas las posiciones de derivados a medida que hay en todos los agentes del mercado y sabe quién está tomando riesgo direccionales abusivos. Las entidades están además sujetas a requisitos de capital mayores para hacer frente a cataclismos. Como siempre puede haber engaños pero el sistema es hoy mucho más robusto. Creo que hay otros problemas que preocupan más como la falta de crecimiento o el excesivo endeudamiento de los chinos que están a niveles superiores al que generó al crisis hace 7 años: como más de la mitad del PIb hoy en día viene de los emergentes lo que pase con china nos afectará a lo bestia a todos los demás. abzs"_

============================

Resulta curioso el conflicto en mi mente, lo que él me dice me suena a coña marinera, se va a fiar su fruta madre, pero no deja(ba) de ser alguien a quien le daba cierto nivel de conocimientos de ese mundo y que no tiene ningún interés (aparentemente) en engañarme ni gana nada con ello.

En fin, vivo sin vivir en mi.

Saludos y gracias por las enseñanzas
Manu

PD: Estoy mirando huertos por la zona, nunca vendrán mal.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

Hola, Leunam: Por supuesto, su comentario tiene lugar en este hilo y es un claro ejemplo de lo "putrefacto" que está todo...

No, no se fie de nadie en cuanto a la "administración" de su dinero y ya ve la confianza que merecen muchos "enterados" o "profesionales" del mundo del ahorro/inversión... La verdad, es que lo tienen muy fácil para engañar a la gente, pues desgraciadamente ésta en nuestro país no tiene un mínimo conocimiento financiero e incluso a nivel doméstico.

Sí, Leunam, ya sabe lo que yo pienso: el dinero fuera del Sistema, dentro de lo posible, y el "excedente" cuenta con varias "alternativas" como ese ejemplo que nos proporciona, es decir la compra de un terreno o de cualquier otro bien "tangible"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 15:06 ----------

Para los que gustan del AT...

- Oro: El volumen largo nos debería llevar como mínimo a los 1.269 | Investing.com


----------



## Leunam (11 Jun 2014)

En esa persona concreta, solo se me ocurre que como ya habéis mencionado por éste foro, les hayan enseñado únicamente esas "soluciones" en las universidades, porque d verdad que por lo demás es un tipo sensato.
Por cierto, agradecería información sobre ese organismo que menciona y esa supuesta "compensación" de los derivados que los haría poco menos que "inocuos" (lo que hay que oír ) 

Saludos y gracias 
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

Hola, Leunam: Te dejo un enlace sobre lo que solicitas:

- Nueva regulación para los CFDs y derivados: EMIR y ESMA - Rankia

En fin, eso y "nada" es lo mismo... Hay que ser muy "animal" para no darle importancia al tamaño de los derivados vs PIB mundial y entonces es cuando te das cuenta que el "entendimiento" de la Economía se corresponde no sólo a los "conocimientos", reglados o no, que puedas tener, sino que también hay que "informarse", tener "opinión propia" y sobre todo sabe "discernir" en el Matrix que vivimos... Algunos "perdemos" parte de nuestro tiempo para que la gente se "conciencie" sobre todo esto.

Yo no creo que tu amigo tenga "mala intención", pero claro lo que dice no se corresponde con una "realidad" INCUESTIONABLE y que él, obligatoriamente, debiera conocer... De todas formas, es más habitual de lo que tú te piensas y yo "flipo" muchas veces cuando hablo con personas que tienen "licenciaturas" de Economía. Hay notables excepciones y yo cuento con un amigo que gestiona, dentro de su empresa, grandes patrimonios en el área Asia/Pacífico y, realmente, tengo que reconocer que está acertando muchas de las cosas que estamos viendo. Por ejemplo, hace dos años, me pronosticó estas subidas bestiales en las Bolsas mundiales, especialmente en las americanas... El problema estriba en que yo no creo en las Bolsas...

Este amigo SI que se muestra muy preocupado por el tamaño de los derivados y piensa que cuando "estalle" lo que hay alrededor de los mismos, pues nuestro mundo será otro muy "diferente"... Por cierto, él que tiene y maneja mucha "pasta" es especialmente "metalero" y siempre me ha dicho que hay que estar AHI...

También, manu, te diré una cosa: tu amigo no va nada "desencaminado" en lo que comenta respecto a China y hay que ser muy "burro" para esperar que ese país y los Emergentes saquen adelante un mundo que está en total DECLIVE. Quizás, las únicas soluciones son DRASTICAS y pasan por fuertes cambios en nuestra Sociedad, especialmente en la Occidental, porque si esperamos "soluciones" por la parte Oriental lo llevamos claro, pero muy claro...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

- El oro pierde lustre con los bancos centrales | Investing.com


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El oro pierde lustre con los bancos centrales | Investing.com



Y esa es su solución para bajar el precio??

Es decir, los bancos centrales dicen: "Para que no suba el precio no compramos oro, que listos somos"

Vaya panda de pringaos, mientras tanto, China, Rusia, India, Pakistán, Arabia Saudí, etc. aumentando sus reservas como si no hubiera mañana...

Incluso tenemos a Suiza haciendo horas extras para entregar lingotes a dichos países, mientras tanto, el Comex se continúa vaciando a pasos agigantados.

Joer, si estamos en el bando de los "listos", esto me recuerda esta imagen:







Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

Je,je,je... Refinanciado: no se me "revolucione"... Esa noticia que he colocado es de una fuente "fiable" y otra cosa muy distinta es que nos guste o sepamos "interpretarla"...

Vamos a ver, a mí que los Bancos Centrales compren más o menos Oro me importa un carajo mientras el Sistema monetario mundial siga siendo el actual y para cambiar esto, sin una guerra por en medio, va a ser muy complejo y ya "están" ello, pues es conocido que se está "buscando" una "cesta" que represente un "mix" y donde casi seguro que estará el Oro, pero desde luego no nos confundamos porque no creo que se esté buscando un Patrón Oro...

En la noticia hay algo muy cierto: y es que cada día el Oro es más utilizado por "consumidores" que por inversores. Y muy probablemente entre esos consumidores haya mucha gente como nosotros y que nos definimos como "metaleros"...

Lo que te comento es tan fácil de comprobar como analizar los datos relativos al pasado año y siempre con la lógica "aproximación". Vamos a los fríos datos: el pasado año 2013 se compraron 3.756 toneladas de Oro a nivel mundial y 368,8 fueron a parar a los Bancos Centrales. Siempre nos quedará la duda de qué hizo China, pero ese país no suele publicar datos oficiales al respecto, así que sólo podemos especular al respecto, aunque está bastante claro... ¿No?

Y te diré más: sólo siete de las 40 naciones que compraron Oro sumaron parte del mismo a sus Bancos Centrales. Cinco de esos países fueron: Rusia, Turquía, Venezuela, Filipinas y Kazajstán. Los otros dos países están "claros"... ¿No?

Respecto al lado de los "listos" y de los "tontos", pues pienso que no se puede generalizar y es que imagino que aquí podríamos hacer varias lecturas: por un lado, lógicamente, los países se preparan por "si acaso"... ¿Y "nosotros" (los "metaleros") no estamos haciendo eso mismo? Por otro lado, hay un recrudecimiento en la Guerra de las Divisas y que ya lleva tiempo desarrollándose... ¿No?

Hombre, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero en el lado de los que tú denominas "listos" la gente común ya se cambiaría por los de Occidente... ¿O socialmente se vive mejor en los países que me citas? Lo que tengo claro es que no me jubilaría en ninguno de ellos...

Por cierto, antes de que se me pase, las autoridades venezolanas sí que supieron ver lo que se les venía encima: en el 2013, el 70% de las reservas de divisas de Venezuela estaban en Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2014)

Os pongo lo último de Guillermo Barba, pero en esta ocasión pienso que anda bastante equivocado... Sirvan al menos las estadísticas que indica en su artículo. Y SI que suscribo el comentario anónimo que podéis leer al final del mismo.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MÁS MILLONARIOS Y EL FALSO PROBLEMA DE LA DESIGUALDAD


----------



## atom ant (12 Jun 2014)

Buenos días, a pesar de los recortes en sanidad quiero decir que me siento muy orgulloso de pertenecer a un país con un sistema público de salud como el nuestro.

saludos


----------



## atom ant (12 Jun 2014)

Esto es increíble, la yihad islámica extendiéndose como la pólvora por los campos petrolíferos de oriente medio y si miras las bolsas o las materias primas parece que no esté pasando nada...


-------------------------

La platuki parece que va siguiendo el plan de escape al alza que comentábamos el otro día .... pasando de $20 - $22 la veo en el cielo.
... o al menos eso es lo que me gustaría, je je








El "colorao" también peleándose con una directriz, esta vez alcista








Bolsa en casi máximos








Y el momento geopolítico,,, Irak 








En mi humilde opinión, en cualquier momento podemos presenciar un meneo del 15


saludos


----------



## atom ant (12 Jun 2014)

Osea que Irak comprando Oro estos últimos meses a saco para ahora dejárselo robar por los yihadistas de la CIA estos... en fin.

Como diríamos más de un conspiranoico, se veía venir.

qué tendrá el Oro, qué tendrá


----------



## _Mirar_ (12 Jun 2014)

La demanda de oro de Bancos Centrales bajará más en 2014


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2014)

Hola, atom ant: En línea con lo que comentas...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/130830-estulin-fin-mundo-debacle-financiera-mundial

Saludos.


----------



## pisces (12 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> #
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Bueno, gracias fernandojcg. Uno solo pretende transmitir, con una pequeña pincelada lo que se vive, a años luz de lo que se lee. Aunque sea correcto. Ya lo sabes (o sabeis).

Uno de los aspectos que llaman la atención es el "desespero" de determinadas empresas y cooperativas por escarbar más alto, más hondo, más profundo,... sin importar los riesgos de todo tipo. Se percibe mucha presión. Es cierto que todavía quedan vetas por explotar y terrenos por explorar, pero el esfuerzo será titánico (como aquel proyecto del Lago Titicaca, que pretenden vaciarlo para explotar sus profundidades...). Después uno ve las cotizaciones y no puede dejar de sonreir ante el supuesto regalo. 

Pareciera que sacrifican costos a cualquier precio, por manipulación, para conseguir el control de la cotización (a la desesperada?). 

Una pequeña curiosidad de esa mina a grandes altitudes, es que nadie llega a saber hacia dónde se dirigen las cintas del mineral. Todos los obreros especializados comen, duermen y trabajan en "compartimentos estancos" para evitar curiosos. Incluso el "colegeo" es más o menos cerrado. Parecen muchas molestias para una reliquia bárbara.

Otro aspecto interesante es la cantidad de carburante que deben consumir tanto la maquinaria como el transporte y acarreo del mineral. Teniendo en cuenta que estamos hablando de alturas superiores a 4000m, la carencia de Oxígeno provoca que los motores no desarrollen máxima potencia a pesar de los turbosoplantes; y también a esas alturas está la "puna" o "soroche" alias mal de altura:

EL MAL DE ALTURA O LA ENFERMEDAD DE LOS ANDES | Oficina Universitaria de Relaciones Públicas

Y tenemos el frío gélido, que también. Luego está el transporte de la logística (que es enorme, para alimentar una pequeña ciudad minera de unos 2000 trabajadores) y de los propios mineros del llano a la mina y viceversa.

En el otro post me dejé en el tintero que otra característica común de las ciudades mineras, aparte sexo, drogas, prostitución (sean de Cu, Au, Ag, etc) son los casinos. Están en todas. O prácticamente. Cada una de ellas son una "pequeña Sodoma y Gomorra" (sic)

...Y aquí corto hasta la próxima.


----------



## Bucanero (12 Jun 2014)

Muy buenas. Os sigo hace tiempo y solo quería aportar algo más al tema aunque no se si ya lo habéis puesto por aquí.

Keiser Report en español: Plata sí, oro no (E603)

No se poner el enlace en directo desde aquí pero no creo que tengáis problemas para encontrarlo en you tube. Un saludo y seguir así.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2014)

Bucanero dijo:


> Muy buenas. Os sigo hace tiempo y solo quería aportar algo más al tema aunque no se si ya lo habéis puesto por aquí.
> 
> Keiser Report en español: Plata sí, oro no (E603)
> 
> No se poner el enlace en directo desde aquí pero no creo que tengáis problemas para encontrarlo en you tube. Un saludo y seguir así.



Hola, Bucanero: Gracias por tu aportación y a continuación colocaré el enlace correcto. Esta noche, con más tiempo, lo visionaré porque promete ser interesante... Y SI seguiremos con nuestra labor en este hilo mientras despierte el interés de la gente y, de momento, es así y los registros son los que son...

Aquí, los que colaboramos intentamos "aportar" dentro de nuestras posibilidades e intentamos ir más "allá" de los MPs y creo que es más que evidente...

- Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Plata sÃ*, oro no (E603) â€“ Video en RT

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 19:39 ----------

Hola, pisces: No sabes lo que te agradezco tu colaboración... Y no sólo por la parte correspondiente a la que denominaré "sensibilidad socio-moral", sino porque explicas perfectamente lo que está sucediendo en las explotaciones mineras y que suelen estar ubicadas en países del Tercer Mundo... Sé de lo que me hablas porque he visto y leído mucho sobre la minería africana y del Centro/Sur de América y la gente suele desconocer que los precios de los MPs no "cuadran", pero que menos lo hacen si consideramos los salarios y condiciones de vida de quienes los extraen y si a eso añadimos los costes energéticos... Si no hay "manipulación" en los precios de los MPs, pues tendremos que buscar otra definición más acorde a estos, como diría el conforero maragols, tramposos y trileros que "controlan" su precio...

Respecto a lo "otro" que me comentas y que va asociado no difiere para nada de lo que se vio en el pasado en las explotaciones mineras. Por ejemplo, en el Far West ya sabemos que se vivió lo mismo y que parece que forma parte de la condición humana: prostitución, juego, etc. A fin de cuentas, forma parte del "negocio" montado alrededor de la explotación minera. Bueno, en ese aspecto, están "mejor" que los que extraían los MPs en la época de Grecia, Cartago, Roma, etc. 

Aunque, como yo digo siempre, la Historia es muy "tozuda" y "repetitiva"...

Nada, pisces, quedamos a la espera de lo que nos quieras seguir contando y que te agradezco de antemano.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Muy bueno este articulo de Francisco Llinares (uno de mis favoritos...) y que alerta sobre lo mismo que hemos hecho por este hilo en diferentes ocasiones.

- El tesoro sale a cazar pardillos - Rankia

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 01:07 ----------

Excelente artículo sobre la actual situación en Irak...

- El Irak que ha dejado EE.UU. puede caer bajo la barbarie de los islamistas de Al Qaeda financiado por ellos mismos junto a Francia y Arabia Saudita


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

El siempre interesante Max Kaiser y su último programa...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report

¿"Tanteando"?...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/130955-rusia-bombarderos-eeuu-california

Algo que está preocupando mucho en los Estados Unidos...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/130961-se-agudiza-paranoia-militarista-eeuu


----------



## atom ant (13 Jun 2014)

Buenos días... ya llega el niño







----------------------------------------

100K visitas, felicidades Fernando


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Gracias a ti y a todos los que colaboran con este hilo. Por supuesto, también mi agradecimiento a todos aquellos que nos siguen y ojalá podamos seguir así durante bastante tiempo...

¿Y lo del niño?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (13 Jun 2014)

Hace unas semanas comentábamos que había más del 90% de posibilidades de que este año se produjese el fenómeno "el niño", y que de ser así comenzaría a dar muestra de ello a mediados de Junio...

en principio, este debería ser un año de grandes sequías en Brazil.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Sí que comentamos este tema, pero cabía otra posibilidad respecto al "niño", así que mejor te preguntaba antes de "meter la pata". La "asociación" me ha venido por tu comentario reciente sobre la Sanidad y ahora esto ha dado lugar a mis "divagaciones" y que son las propias de quien va camino del "sobre"...

Hombre, este 2014 es ya de fuertes sequías en amplias zonas de California, México, Bolivia, Colombia, Brasil, etc.

En Brasil ya sabes que la sequía está afectando al Café. He mirado el gráfico de la cotización y se encuentra en zona muy delicada, de manera que es posible que rompa a la baja, pero ahí se puede ganar dinero cuando gire al alza y que será lo más probable. No deja de ser un producto básico en el consumo mundial y su escasez siempre repercutirá en una subida de precios y bueno eso es lo que se decía antes desde la "ortodoxia" económica...

Dejo un enlace de Marzo de una zona de Colombia y que nos da una idea de lo que está pasando por varios países del continente americano.

- Interstitial - elmundo.es

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (13 Jun 2014)

he tenido a la madre unos días en el hospital y ... me siento muy agradecido y por qué no, orgulloso.
desde luego que prefiero que mis impuestos vayan a la sanidad en lugar de a tapar pufos de bancos o a comprar pisos para que no bajen de precio o mil otras cosas de dudosa decencia.

El café me cae simpático, pagó las vacaciones de semana santa : ) ... en el 150 lo espero, aunque quizá nunca llegue... pero en fin, el mar está lleno de peces.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Espero que todo se solucionara de forma satisfactoria en lo concerniente a tu madre. Y SI hay pilares fundamentales en una sociedad y que NUNCA debieran perderse: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. Pero para seguir teniendo todo eso es mejor que se elimine el salvaje Neoliberalismo que vivimos y al que espero que cada vez le quede menos tiempo...

Como bien dices, el mar está lleno de peces, pero cuidado con los margenes de maniobra porque habrá un momento en que todos quieran salir por la misma puerta... En fin, ya sabes a qué me refiero.

Dejo un enlace y que tiene cierto sentido, aunque en este asunto hay muchas más "cosas":

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/130919-occidente-conflicto-ucrania-precio-gas

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El siempre interesante Max Kaiser y su último programa...
> 
> - Videos de RT - Keiser report
> 
> ...




Primero agradecer a Fernando sus opiniones y los links adjuntados que me han permitido ampliar mis fuentes (aunque veo que compartimos algunas siempre es bueno ampliar las fuentes información sobre todo ahora que no tengo mucho tiempo de buscar por mi mismo).

Sobre el " Tanteando" me llama la atención el contraste entre las fotografías (excelentes de paso) de los implicados. De parte rusa un "viejo y anticuado" tu-95 a hélice pero que gracias a su velocidad de crucero de 0,7 mach y 15.000 km de alcance puede aparecer en una dirección inesperada y soltar un buen puñado de misiles crucero (los Raduga k-55 tienen 2500-3000 km de alcance y puede lanzar otros más avanzados kh-101/2) y desaparecer antes de ser detectado siquiera por los radares de tierra y los Raptor, "stealth", con velocidad supersonica sin postcombustión y un radar muy avanzado, que en teoría se comeria con patatas al viejo tupolev. Pero la gracia del tanteo y que no nos dicen es ¿ a que distancia detectaron al Bear?.

Sobre el último link, sobre la progresiva "militirización" de las fuerzas de orden. Creo que EEUU esta preparando un "frente interno", pues ni el auge de las milicias , ni la actual situación de seguridad interna parecen justificarlos. Pero claro hay cosas que se hacen a futuro, y parece que lo tienen claro y crudo.

Nada que nos tocara vivir tiempos interesantes (el refrán chino creo recordar que dice que Dios te libre de vivir tiempos interesantes o parecido ) y no tendre una tranquila jubilación (aunque espero que la solidez y lustre de mis metales ayudaran a sobrellevarlo :rolleye


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Hola, Mochuelo: Curioso encontrarse con alguien con conocimientos de carácter militar... Y más las "reflexiones" que apuntas y que yo mismo me hice al leer la noticia: tal y como la presentan es un fallo terrible en el sistema defensivo de los Estados Unidos... ¿No te parece? Por eso decía lo de ¿"tanteando"?

Por si te interesa, aunque es probable que lo conozcas, te dejo un enlace al proyecto ruso del bombardero estratégico furtivo PAK-DA y que estará dotado de misiles hipersónicos. Aunque seamos realistas y a los rusos hoy en día no les hacen falta esos aviones si tuviesen "necesidad" de bombardear los EE.UU. Creo que la noticia que comentamos es una buena prueba de ello.

- Todo sobre el PAK-DA,futuro bombardero 5ta.Gen. Ruso - Foro Militar General

Mochuelo, los Gobiernos de Obama llevan tiempo preparándose para una confrontación interna en el país. Sobre este tema recibo bastante información y mucha de ella procede de fuentes de los Preppers americanos y, la verdad, si se avanza en la descomposición de los Estados Unidos no es difícil predecir los graves problemas que van a acontecer allí. Y es que en ese país hasta el más "tonto" tiene un arma y sabe utilizarla...

Yo te diría que esos "tiempos interesantes" a los que te refieres, pues como que sería mejor no pasar por ellos, pero bueno si "quieren" no habrá más remedio... Y esperemos que nuestras "reservas de valor" adquieran totalmente ese significado.

Bueno, Mochuelo, espero leerte más por aquí y mientras mis más cordiales saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno este articulo de Francisco Llinares (uno de mis favoritos...) y que alerta sobre lo mismo que hemos hecho por este hilo en diferentes ocasiones.
> 
> - El tesoro sale a cazar pardillos - Rankia



Interesante articulo para confirmar lo que ya sabemos, y un comentario de linares que casi es un articulo por si mismo:



> Ver mensaje de Yoggy
> Francisco Llinares en respuesta a Yoggy
> 
> 12 de junio de 2014 (14:53)
> ...


----------



## bourbon (13 Jun 2014)

Bucanero dijo:


> Muy buenas. Os sigo hace tiempo y solo quería aportar algo más al tema aunque no se si ya lo habéis puesto por aquí.
> 
> Keiser Report en español: Plata sí, oro no (E603)
> 
> No se poner el enlace en directo desde aquí pero no creo que tengáis problemas para encontrarlo en you tube. Un saludo y seguir así.





muy bien aporte :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]_xGrV7XyWFo[/YOUTUBE]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xGrV7XyWFo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Interesante aportación y que va en la línea de lo que venimos comentando desde hace tiempo. Llinares es como ya he dicho uno de mis analistas "favoritos" y puede fallar puntualmente, de la misma manera que nadie está exento de ello, pero es un tío de una "lógica" aplastante y que coincide con muchos que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva o que intentamos "adelantarnos" a los acontecimientos futuros, independientemente de no acertar el "timing", pero tampoco solemos alejarnos mucho a medio/largo plazo...

Que la gente vaya tomando nota... Y nadie "recomienda" nada, pero SI que podemos "alertar" y que cada cual tome aquellas medidas que considere más oportunas. Eso no quita para que se den las "alternativas" que algunos hemos buscado y en el caso de los "metaleros" está claro... ¿No?

Bueno, EstudianteTesorero, esperemos que se te vea más colaborando por aquí y es que yo te he seguido en muchas ocasiones en otros hilos del foro y, quizás, en este hilo conseguirás expresarte sin tener necesidad de polemizar. Aquí, por regla general, impera la educación y el respeto... aunque claro intentamos defender unos determinados postulados y el titulo del hilo ya es bastante significativo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2014)

Otra "mala" noticia y no hace falta decir porqué...

- China lleva a cabo un proyecto de acumulación de petróleo

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 23:06 ----------

Y de esto qué decir (¡Gracias, Ana!)...

- DOCUMENTO: El plan secreto para dar entrada a EEUU en el negocio de los servicios públicos de Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2014)

Je,je,je... Las "maravillas" de la contabilidad "creativa"...

- Rebelion. El cómputo del PIB, las nuevas estadísticas y la prostitución

---------- Post added 14-jun-2014 at 09:21 ----------

Y como los Bancos Centrales siguen estando en manos de unas "garrapatas" y siguen destrozando la Economía... Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BANXICO PIERDE CREDIBILIDAD Y APLASTA A LOS AHORRADORES


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2014)

Pues, menos mal que la Economía está saliendo "adelante"...

- The Baltic Dry Index Is Having Its Worst Year Ever [Dow Jones Industrial Average(INDEXDJX:.DJI)] | ETF DAILY NEWS

Resumiendo, el Baltic Dry Index está registrando el peor año de su historia... Si esto no indica un fuerte "enfriamiento"... ¿qué c.ñ. será?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2014)

A pesar de que no soy creyente, me han gustado estas declaraciones del Papa Francisco y éste ve lo mismo que muchos en cuanto al mundo económico se refiere. Vale la pena leer toda la entrevista...

- Lavanguardia.es - Noticias, actualidad, Ãºltima hora en CataluÃ±a y EspaÃ±a


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Algunos siguen erre que erre... Es decir, hay unas ganas terribles en desestabilizar todo el mundo y, curiosamente, se están centrando donde hay más intereses por parte de Rusia y China. Me imagino que el "Premio Nobel de la Paz" algo tendrá que ver...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/131095-irak-petroleo-yihadistas-precio-panico

- Movilización total en Iraq ante el avance salafista. Irán acude en ayuda de Bagdad. China se muestra dispuesta a intervenir para defender Iraq

Y ¡ojo! a las advertencias de China...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Muy buen artículo y cuya lectura os recomiendo. A las muchas interrogantes que plantea sobresale una: ¿Por qué la capacidad de refinar Oro es muy superior a la oferta oficial del mismo? Parece que está "claro"...

- Gold shortage coming - Sprott - INDEPENDENT VIEWPOINT - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Desgraciadamente, no sólo en Bulgaria... La UE es lo peor de lo peor que le ha podido suceder a muchos de sus países "miembros" y un buen ejemplo es España...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/131165-bulgaria-ucrania-ue-colonia-crisis


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

¿Qué animal es capaz de tropezar dos veces con la misma piedra?

- La maldición del dinero barato: FMI advierte de burbuja inmobiliaria global


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

Era "previsible"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/131208-rusia-suministro-gas-ucrania

Curiosa noticia y que me ha recordado lo sucedido con el vuelo MH370 de Malasya Airlines...

- Datos cruciales de 13 vuelos desaparecen durante media hora de radares en Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

Una noticia que desde luego no sirve para "incentivar" el ahorro y SI todo lo contrario...

- Alemania coloca 1.511 millones de euros a seis meses al menos 0,0015% Por Agencia EFE

Lo que está claro es que bastantes "inversores" acuden en busca de esa "rentabilidad" porque hay MIEDO... pero porqué si la Economía va "bien" o eso "dicen"...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

Pues, cuando esto "pete" de verdad...

- Los valores refugio reaparecen con Rusia, Ucrania e Iraq

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 19:45 ----------

Interesante artículo y que no necesita "interpretación" alguna...

- Rebelion. La bolsa en auge y la economía estancada


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Os dejo lo último que ha editado Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA QUIERE ACAPARAR ORO MUNDIAL, Y DETERMINAR SUS PRECIOS


----------



## Parri (17 Jun 2014)

Es raro pero 2 artículos medio interesantes de "El Mundo"

El primero es sobre los 10.000 aforados en España (menuda vergüenza) y el segundo sobre donde nos gastamos ahora el dinero (en 6 años crisis subidas espectaculares en lo gastos donde más se recauda)

Interstitial - elmundo.es

La crisis deja menos paga a los menores y m?s consumo de huevos | Econom?a | EL MUNDO

A estos de "El Mundo" les pasa como a la iglesia católica que tienen que falsear un poco porque saben que sino se van a quedar sin clientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Hola, Parri: Interesante el "trasfondo" de tu comentario... Y que encima unos GHDLGP no quieran abrir los comedores escolares en Verano, pues que sigan así y lo único que van a conseguir es que la "paciencia" se nos acabe a la mayoría de los que vivimos en este país...

Dejo un par de enlaces que van en la línea de tu comentario. En el primero tenemos un claro ejemplo de manipulación de la prensa y en este caso se presenta un "color", pero es válido para cualquier otro y ya se me "entiende". Realmente, cuando yo quiero enterarme de algo relacionado con mí país, tengo que acudir a la prensa extranjera o bien a determinadas fuentes de Internet, aunque estoy suscrito a muchas de ellas y no tengo que perder tiempo buscando.

En el segundo enlace ya se encara el "problema" de la "paciencia" de forma global... Ambos artículos son muy interesantes... claro que si dejamos aparcados los "colores".

- PÃ¡gina/12 :: El país :: Un periodista al servicio de la dictadura

- Rebelion. Algún día no bastará la anestesia

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 16:29 ----------

No, si ya lo decía en otro comentario ya "viejo" y es que, de momento, se contentan con cobrar los intereses y el ¿"principal"?, pues algún año que los Reyes Magos sean bastante "espléndidos"...

- Refinanciación permanente, deuda perpetua - Blogs de Información privilegiada

¡Ay! cómo les gusta el "pastel"...

- Londres ofrece varias soluciones para el precio de la plata


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo un muy interesante artículo y que merece una detenida lectura... Más que nada para "refrescar" los conocimientos que algunos puedan tener sobre las leyes rusas y podrán comprobar que los MPs no son precisamente "libres" en ese país...

Si algunos esperan que China y Rusia ejerzan como una especie de "libertadores" de los MPs, pues me temo que andan muy equivocados. Al menos, esa es mí opinión y que se ve reafirmada con lo que se cuenta en ese artículo.

- Russian Bullion Dealer: Russians Arenâ€™t Into Gold--Yet--But Wait Until They Stampede | Casey Research


----------



## Alvaro Soriano García (17 Jun 2014)

En cualquier caso relacionar el MP con la fragilidad de un huevo me parece un error de ilustración, pero en fin.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

En este hilo no sólo se tratan los MPs y es tan fácil como pasarse por el primer post y, en cualquier caso, vamos a seguir como hasta ahora... Por cierto, he recordado un anónimo popular que decía: "Para hacer bien las cosas se necesita Cerebro, Corazón y Huevos." En los tiempos que corren parece que esto va a ser cada vez más necesario...

Dejo un enlace y así aprovechamos el tiempo...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/v...cord-amenaza-nueva-recesion-senalan-analistas


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo otro extraordinario artículo...

- PRECIOUS METALS & The Death Of The Business Cycle : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2014)

- Rebelion. ¿Sembrar vientos?


----------



## Bucanero (18 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, he recordado un anónimo popular que decía: "Para hacer bien las cosas se necesita Cerebro, Corazón y Huevos." En los tiempos que corren parece que esto va a ser cada vez más necesario...

Me gusta. Debería de ser el escudo de armas de cada casa en este país. Un saludo.


----------



## Parri (18 Jun 2014)

Voy a poner el listado de mis 10 sitios favoritos en castellano que utilizo para enterarme de todo lo relacionado con los metales preciosos. 

1) Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma - Francisco Llinares - Rankia Es el blog de Llinares y el primero que me abrió los ojos. Apuesta por la plata como protección número 1 ante el cambio de sistema y el saqueo que nos están pegando para pagar las deudas que han generado unos mas que otros. Gràcies Mestre.

2) La macroeconomía al descubierto. - Claudio Vargas - Rankia Blog de Claudio Vargas. Claudio es el que mejor escribe de todos, tiene una manera muy especial de escribir las cosas y la verdad es que engancha. No escribe concretamente sobre los metales pero siempre y en todos los artículos salen los metales a relucir.

3) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/439100-oro-hilo-oficial-x-502.html Hilo oficial del oro en burbuja. Personalmente el oro me parece mucho más interesante que la plata en lo que respecta a las noticias.

4) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476342-plata-hilo-oficial-vi-186.html Hilo oficial de la plata. Como inversión me parece mucho más interesante que el oro y por eso apuesto por ella.

5) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-185.html Este hilo sirve para ver como van las cotizaciones entre foreros y el precio real entre demanda y oferta. Para preguntar alguna duda sobre tiradas y otras cosas Necho es un profesional y muy serio.

6) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii-165.html Por supuesto este hilo, donde Fernando se lo curra mucho y emplea bastante de su tiempo. Hilo donde se habla de todo desde las perspectiva de un metalero.

7) Unai Gaztelumendi: Tendencias y Precio del Oro Unai un enfermo del oro, no conozco a nadie tan especializado en el metal dorado, si hay algo relacionado con el oro Unai lo sabe, además buena gente.

8) Compra venta de oro y plata de inversión y monedas - Andorrano Joyeria Tienda de referencia en España. Puedes ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real sobre casi todas las monedas interesantes.

9) Inteligencia Financiera Global Blog de Guillermo Barba. Muy interesantes sus artículos y sus entrevistas, lo único que echo de menos es que conteste a los comentarios en su blog.

10) |OroyFinanzas.com | Precio y mercado del oro desde 2004 Portal sobre metales preciosos y algunos artículos relacionados con la economía en general. Se agradece un portal en nuestro idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2014)

¿Se sabe algo mas de orodirect?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2014)

Lo he puesto en el hilo del oro del principal pero por su relevancia y por si pasa desapercibido alli, lo cuelgo tambien aqui:

La reaccion ante la apertura del SGE que cambia las reglas de juego, no se ha hacho esperar: El World Gold Council ha organizado un forum para *reformar el Gold fixing*. La primera reunion el 7 de julio

UPDATE 1-World Gold Council organises forum to reform gold fix | Reuters



> "It should represent a physically deliverable price, as many users want to take physical delivery of gold," the statement said.



Es que como no sea asi, el arbitraje del SGE acabaria con el COMEX en poco tiempo... Manipular a la baja es contraproducente una vez este el SGE operativo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2014)

El conforero Spielzeug ya ha hecho referencia a esto en la noticia de Reuters. Os dejo un enlace sobre lo mismo:

- La industria del oro discute el futuro del mercado de Londres


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Jun 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Pedazo de Nugget
> 
> Moscú. (Efe).- Una pepita de oro de 6.664 gramos, bautizada como La oreja del diablo, fue hallada en un yacimiento aurífero en la región de Irkutsk (Siberia), informaron hoy miércoles medios locales.
> 
> Hallan en Siberia una pepita de oro de 6,6 kilos



:baba::baba::baba::baba: ... Venga un poco de porno metalero.... 



Spoiler


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Jun 2014)

Con el dólar respaldado por el oro, nunca se llegaría tan lejos...o tan cerca del precipicio.
La deuda estadounidense alcanza la cifra récord de 60 billones de dólares


----------



## L'omertá (19 Jun 2014)

¿Podeis pasarme el link a la guía del foro para invertir en metales? Gracias.


----------



## _Mirar_ (19 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :baba::baba::baba::baba: ... Venga un poco de porno metalero....



Va... Es es un "guijarro" comparada con la que se encontró en Australia en 1958. (68kgr de pedrusco). 

Las pepitas de oro más grandes : Discovery









---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 12:01 ----------

Las mineras de oro vigilan el aumento de costes de producción


----------



## pisces (19 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Hola, pisces: No sabes lo que te agradezco tu colaboración... Y no sólo por la parte correspondiente a la que denominaré "sensibilidad socio-moral", sino porque explicas perfectamente lo que está sucediendo en las explotaciones mineras y que suelen estar ubicadas en países del Tercer Mundo... Sé de lo que me hablas porque he visto y leído mucho sobre la minería africana y del Centro/Sur de América y la gente suele desconocer que los precios de los MPs no "cuadran", pero que menos lo hacen si consideramos los salarios y condiciones de vida de quienes los extraen y si a eso añadimos los costes energéticos... Si no hay "manipulación" en los precios de los MPs, pues tendremos que buscar otra definición más acorde a estos, como diría el conforero maragols, tramposos y trileros que "controlan" su precio...



Gracias fernandojcg, pues si, demasiada manipulación, demasiada.

El contraste entre la manivela de la impresora desde los despachos y arrancar del suelo cada gramo de mineral no tiene color. Cada vez que alguien compra una onza a spot del fixing de Londres es que se lo están regalando. Pero regalando. Ni más ni menos. 



> Respecto a lo "otro" que me comentas y que va asociado no difiere para nada de lo que se vio en el pasado en las explotaciones mineras. Por ejemplo, en el Far West ya sabemos que se vivió lo mismo y que parece que forma parte de la condición humana: prostitución, juego, etc. A fin de cuentas, forma parte del "negocio" montado alrededor de la explotación minera. Bueno, en ese aspecto, están "mejor" que los que extraían los MPs en la época de Grecia, Cartago, Roma, etc.



Dicen las malas lenguas que los salarios los "reciclan" de este modo para ajustar costes. Mientras las cooperativas, y pequeños mineros se las ven y desean para arrancar cada gramo de mineral con medios precarios y conseguir suficiente beneficio para bajar a la mina, las grandes aguantan sin saberse cómo.

Que sí, que se sabe que algunas tienen pérdidas, pero no les frena para continuar o cierran sin mayor problema. Las pequeñas, en cambio, tienen que buscarse la vida, incluso ofreciendo visitas turísticas a algún gringo despistado con ganillas de aventura o mendigando ayudas al gobierno, porque sino es el hambre. 

Y los gobiernos temen mucho a los mineros, sobre todo a los mineros bolivianos, esos que no se cortan un pelo a la hora de enfrentarse al ejército. Si cabe a cartuchazos de dinamita, sin mayor problema. Así consiguieron que dimitiera un gobierno entero. Cuando persiguen un objetivo no paran, no se achantan. Pero claro, la mina curte y mucho.



> Aunque, como yo digo siempre, la Historia es muy "tozuda" y "repetitiva"...
> 
> Nada, pisces, quedamos a la espera de lo que nos quieras seguir contando y que te agradezco de antemano.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Sí, seguro que así es, pero creo que actualmente está marcando la diferencia con el pasado, una concentración demasiado alta de yogurines. Bajamos la testa y ya está. A inflarnos a collejas. Excepto en esos países que cuando dicen basta, es basta. Solo consienten un puteo moderado, y enseñando el colmillo a cara perro.

Y gracias de nuevo a tí.


----------



## conde84 (19 Jun 2014)

Estos subidones suelen estar acompañados de una futura bajada.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2014)

Bueno, ya puedo andar por el hilo... He leído vuestros comentarios de hoy y, evidentemente, la subida de hoy es para celebrar, aunque hace pocos días puse un vídeo donde se hacia un análisis muy detallado de la situación del Oro y vaticinaba esta subida...

En mí modesta opinión, toca esperar todavía y hasta que el Oro no supere los $1400 y la Plata los $24, pues más de lo mismo, es decir un lateral muy delimitado por arriba y por abajo y que ya dura más de un año...

En breve, empezaré a ver los enlaces que he recibido y ya colocaré lo más interesante en el hilo. De momento, os dejo uno, pero advertir también que esta subida en los MPs se ha visto "acompañada" también por el Petróleo y esa es una mala noticia para nuestros bolsillos y ¡ojo! al aspecto técnico que presenta... Hoy ha llegado a marcar los $115,69 y, afortunadamente, haces pocos minutos había bajado hasta los $114,81...

- El oro, al alza, impulsado por las previsiones sobre los tipos de la Fed Por Investing.com


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Estos subidones suelen estar acompañados de una futura bajada.



Dios te escuche... Si es por mi se puede mantener lateral un par de años perfectamente... :o


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Dios te escuche... Si es por mi se puede mantener lateral un par de años perfectamente... :o



¿Por qué? Bastante "via crucis" llevamos... Si es para comprar más, pues vale, pero no todos tenemos tanta "ansía viva":XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Bastante "via crucis" llevamos... Si es para comprar más, pues vale, pero no todos tenemos tanta "ansía viva":XX::XX::XX:



Es cierto que el ultimo año esta MUY aburrido, pero tanto por seguir haciendo deberes como por lo que puede significar una cotizacion disparada, no tengo prisa, como estoy convencido que acabara pasando, pues si tarda un poco mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2014)

# EstudianteTesorero: Lo que decía "ansía viva"...:XX::XX::XX: Será que no ha habido momentos para comprar, pero claro siendo "metaleros" tenemos nuestras propias "contradicciones" -yo incluído...- y es que esperamos más caídas para entrar. Es totalmente legítimo, pero el "timing" te aseguro que es muy complicado y, en mi caso, prefiero entrar cuando tengo "sobrante" y lo veo claro...

Os dejo algo de lo que me ha llegado y que es MUY INTERESANTE... ¿No os parece?

- Gold Chat: Allocated Gold at Bank of England declines 755 tonnes

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Jun 2014)

Más noticias del subidón del Oro. Un poco de más de lo mismo.

Gold Hits $1300, Silver Surges To 3-Month Highs As China Rehypothecation Ponzi Unwinds | Zero Hedge


----------



## conde84 (19 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es cierto que el ultimo año esta MUY aburrido, pero tanto por seguir haciendo deberes como por lo que puede significar una cotizacion disparada, no tengo prisa, como estoy convencido que acabara pasando, pues si tarda un poco mejor.



Yo tambien soy de esa opinion,por mi que se tire como estaba ayer 2 años mas y despues que empiece a subir,que aun no tengo toda plata que quiero.


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Jun 2014)

Hola. Yo no he visto las otras subidas de las que hablais, ya que llevo poco siguiendo el mercado de metales, pero os puedo garantizar que lo más probable es que esto siga subiendo. Lo de hoy es un short squeeze de libro, propiciado entre otro factores que no saldrán a la superficie de manera inmediata.

Lo que si os puedo decir es que desde el punto de vista técnico, con un cierre en máximos de sesión, con esta rotura de resistencias, y además con la subida, que es decir, no ha sido una subida muy rápida y violenta, provocada por algoritmos de HFT, si no continua y directa, con correciones intradía casi nulas, que parecen indicar que son decisiones humanas y no de robots programados en el open del Comex o para una noticia en particular. Todo apunta a que se va para arriba. 

Además el Brent está rozando los 115, máximos anuales de 2014 creo y de más tiempo.

El objetivo mas inmediato es, sorpresa, la confluencia entre la banda de bollinger de 2 desviaciones tipicas y linea de tendencia bajista, en 1365$, ya que 1325 me parece un nivel que será soprepasado con facilidad incluso esta misma noche.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2014)

pisces dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg, pues si, demasiada manipulación, demasiada.
> 
> El contraste entre la manivela de la impresora desde los despachos y arrancar del suelo cada gramo de mineral no tiene color. Cada vez que alguien compra una onza a spot del fixing de Londres es que se lo están regalando. Pero regalando. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> ...



Hola, pisces: Una vez más te agradezco tu intervención en este hilo y es que algunos somos "metaleros" en su completa "extensión"... ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, en mí caso, un motivo más para la valoración de los MPs son los "costes" asociados a su extracción y aquí entra también el "factor humano"...

Dicen que vale más una imagen que mil palabras, pues bien me hablas de Bolivia y voy a poner un documental sobrecogedor sobre la minería en Cerro Rico y que conocerás por la cantidad de mineros muertos allí...

- El documental La mina del diablo - YouTube

Bien, ayer por casualidad entre a un canal de TV que estaba emitiendo un reportaje sobre la extracción del Oro y, desgraciadamente, no tenía tiempo y no pude visionarlo entero, pero en los escasos minutos que le preste atención vi parte de lo que ambos sabemos:

Podría ser perfectamente Bolivia, aunque tampoco te lo podría asegurar, pero allí aparecía una mujer buscando entre los guijarros que habían fuera de la mina de Oro. Bien, después de imagínate cuántas horas, habían tres sacos que podrían pesar algo más de 25 kgs. cada uno y al preguntarle a la señora cuánto Oro podría haber allí, la respuesta fue: unos... ¡2 gramos! Pero tú sabes al igual que yo a cómo lo pagan así en bruto, ¿No? Es una vida muy dura y con la que no consiguen enriquecerse, simplemente lo hacen para poder comer... y poco más, es decir el "reciclaje" que nos comentas.

Mira, aquí en España, si un colectivo se ha caracterizado por defender sus derechos ha sido el de los mineros y que son de los pocos que siguen conservando los huevos en su sitio, aunque los malos tiempos harán que muchos no tengan más cojones que implicarse y sino lo pasarán muy mal...

Ciertamente, vivimos en Occidente en una sociedad "dormida" y que me recuerda mucho al final del Imperio Romano de Occidente, pero empiezan a hacerse oír gente con ganas de "cambiar" esto o eso parece o quiero creer
que es así. Y se está viendo por los "extremos", algo que en su momento vaticinamos algunos que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva...

Yo sigo teniendo "esperanzas", pisces, puesto que ya tengo bastantes años y he visto muchas cosas. A mí me explican el día antes que iba a caer el Muro de Berlín y no me lo hubiera creído y, sin embargo, ya vistes lo que sucedió...

Aparte de que -insisto en ello- la Historia siempre acaba "repitiéndose" y ejemplos de "paralelismos" tienes los que quieras...

En fin, pisces, quedo a la espera de tu próxima participación y mientras recibe mis más cordiales saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 23:35 ----------

Hola, InsiderFX: Para los que llevamos tiempo en los MPs no habrá "cambio de tendencia" mientras el Oro no supere holgadamente y con volumen los $1400, es decir los $1469 que marcó el 28 de Abril del año pasado... De todas formas, agradezco tu AT y que sirve para "sumar" en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo un enlace que complementa los comentarios de InsiderFX y el mío...

- News - Gold Test Of Support Completed Successfully - TalkMarkets - Content


----------



## InsiderFX (20 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, InsiderFX: Para los que llevamos tiempo en los MPs no habrá "cambio de tendencia" mientras el Oro no supere holgadamente y con volumen los $1400, es decir los $1469 que marcó el 28 de Abril del año pasado... De todas formas, agradezco tu AT y que sirve para "sumar" en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola fernando. Yo opino que será totalmente alcista cuando el último indicador, que es una especie de estocástico preparado, esté por encima de la linea central (150), creo que en el pasado ha sido bastante preciso para indicar la tendencia.

De todas maneras soy bastante optimista con la evolución próxima de los precios. Volatilidad al alza bastante sana, y los indicadores técnicos apuntando al norte, no hay mejor combinación.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Interesantes...

- Las mineras de oro vigilan el aumento de costes de producción

- Rebelion. La economía semicolonial y el imperialismo español


----------



## _Mirar_ (20 Jun 2014)

El precio del oro se va a máximos de dos meses gracias a Iraq


----------



## Parri (20 Jun 2014)

Jajajajaja, estoy con EstudianteTesorero, conde84 y putabolsa. No quiero que suba la plata, estoy muy bien como estoy acumulando a estos precios.

El síndrome de Estocolmo es una reacción psicológica en la cual la víctima de un secuestro, violación o retenida contra su voluntad, desarrolla una relación de complicidad y de un fuerte vínculo afectivo, con quien la ha secuestrado. JPMorgue te queremos!!!!!!! Sigue con los cortos en papel!!!!!

De paso pongo el último post de Guillermo.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: CONFIRMADO: ¿POR QUÉ “MODERNIZARÁN” EL LONDON GOLD FIX?

Uno de gurusblog que me ha gustado mucho.

Las cifras de un mundo regido por la economía financiera

Y del artículo que escribió ayer Unai me quedo sobre todo con esta parte:

"3. Ratio Oro Plata. La plata debe liderar al oro: ya sabemos cómo es, perezosa, le cuesta arrancar, pero cuando lo hace, sube fuerte. Como hoy.El ratio oro plata debe bajar (plata apreciarse más.)

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (20 Jun 2014)

Hola gente, Lectura obligada de Keiser Report en RT. muy muy buen análisis.
Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Las secretas inversiones de los grandes bancos (E616) â€“ Video en RT


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Hola, Parri: Joder con la "ansía viva":baba::baba::baba: ¿Pero sabes el "problema" que supone el volumen de la Plata? Y es que ambos somos "plateros", pero yo llevo acumulando desde los tiempos de María Castaña...:XX::XX::XX:

En fin, si tenéis las "alforjas" todavía por llenar, pues ir aprovechando estos precios y que no parecen nada malos, aunque sigo pensando que hasta que no se rompan resistencias seguimos igual que durante estos largos y últimos meses...:no:

Y gracias por tus aportaciones y las de los demás conforeros. A ver si conseguimos mantener el interés que despierta el hilo

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 14:52 ----------

Algunos ya están pensando en "reeditar" el TRUEQUE. Todo un aviso a "navegantes"...

- Uruguay cambiarÃ¡ carne por petrÃ³leo iranÃ­ â€“ RT


----------



## Mochuelo (20 Jun 2014)

*Por preferir prefiero la tranquilidad.*



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: Joder con la "ansía viva":baba::baba::baba: ¿Pero sabes el "problema" que supone el volumen de la Plata? Y es que ambos somos "plateros", pero yo llevo acumulando desde los tiempos de María Castaña...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> En fin, si tenéis las "alforjas" todavía por llenar, pues ir aprovechando estos precios y que no parecen nada malos, aunque sigo pensando que hasta que no se rompan resistencias seguimos igual que durante estos largos y últimos meses...:no:
> 
> ...




Sinceramente, también prefiero que plata y oro esten bajistas o laterales una temporadita y el principal motivo de ello no es para "acumular" un poquito más, sino porque considero que cuando veamos ascender firmemente los MP es que sencillamente entramos en tiempos "resolutivos" y por tanto moviditos ( y no en el sentido bucólico).

Por lo leído parece que por AT esta cambiando de perspectiva pero teniendo en cuenta que Junio estacionalmente es un mes "bajista" y que el remonte con aumento de perspectivas favorables es "mediatizada" creo que se esta dando una excelente situación para dar un último "hachazo" con alevosía.

Al final el factor que hara subir los MP seran los fundamentales y los geopolíticos. Y en estos últimos se estan gestando muchos cambios y situaciones posiblemente desencadenantes ( sean cisnes negros o grises).

El timing, pues en verdad no tengo ni idea, aún no tengo vocación de guru o profeta (aunque a veces hago de cuervo negro en las comidas de familia). esperare a ver como evoluciona la situación en Ucraina, Irak, si salen datos concretos sobre el anunciado gran contrato de armas entre Rusia-China o se filtran datos de la reunión de Lavrov en Arabia Saudi, etc. Poque hay demasiados puntos calientes como para pensar que van a quedar todos en breves chisporreos.

Bueno, Dios dirá y mientras tanto yo seguire mi tranquila y burguesa vida, cuidando del huerto y elaborando licores caseros mientras el mundo acontece.... 

En fin , espero no haber aburrido demasiado al personal.
saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Ciertamente, Mochuelo, los MPs acabarán subiendo a su "precio justo" pero por un cúmulo de circunstancias: el envilecimiento de la moneda y su soporte "real", es decir la NADA... Luego, hay otros factores, quizás, más importantes y que tratan sobre la inestabilidad geopolítica y posibles carencias y/o encarecimientos de la mayor parte de las Materias Primas...

Pongo un enlace y que trata sobre algo de máxima actualidad, pero que está planteando muchas, pero muchas preguntas...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/131542-crear-potencia-terrorista-poderosa-mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

De esta subida en los MPs ya venían avisando las mineras...

- Big Money Moving Into Mining Shares : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Interesante artículo...

- Argumentos republicanos: contra el rey de los esclavos | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Jun 2014)

madre.. cuanta lectura..
muchas gracias...
esto se mueve..


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/131623-rusia-desarrollar-chips-tarjetas-pago

- La Jornada: Barack Obama, el nuevo profeta del Destino Manifiesto


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2014)

Otra noticia preocupante y que nos indica lo que he comentado en otras ocasiones: se está observando un "enfriamiento" de la Economía mundial y nada que ver con lo que nos "dicen" los mercados de valores o los Casinos, ya que más o menos son similares en casi todo...

- Japanâ€™s Exports Decline in May on Weak U.S., Asian Demand - Bloomberg


----------



## nando551 (21 Jun 2014)

¿Cuanto oro habrá contabilizado y cuanto realmente?

En teoria estamos todos pensando que hay menos de lo contabilizado porque se han hecho innumerables entregas físicas para mantener el precio.

Estimo que los Bancos Centrales tienen menos y los particulares tienen más de lo que se presupone (sin olvidar que los bancos centrales también son de particulares).
Hoy mi tio me ha contado una anécdota, hablándolo de que ya no iba a coger más plata e iba a dedicarme en un 80-90% al oro.
Me ha contado que estando de cena con un construcctor fuerte entre copas y calentones el constructor decia que tenia la ostia, y que si que no, al final fue mi tio a su casa para verlo personalmente.
Tenia una caja fuerte en casa de 3mx1m y en esa caja tenia 45 lingotes de oro que pesaban como 15 kilos me dijo, yo creo que serían lingotes de 400 oz.
Unos pequeños cálculos, 45 x 400=18.000 onzas de oro=unos 560kg de oro.

También me dijo que vio fajos de billetes de 500 euros como de 20 cm y también que le hizo una casa a un español famoso en eeuu que le salió 22 millones euros, de los cuales unos 10 irían para la buchaca.
Y 6.000 viviendas que se hizo por la zona, que muchas se hicieron en terreno propio.
Aparte de que también se dedicó una temporada al dinero "fácil".

Creo que más personas con dinero de las que pensamos tienen mucho oro, sin llegar al extremo del amigo de mi tio (en occidente), porque saben que lo que mueve y ha movido el mundo ha sido el oro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2014)

Sobre el mundo de la delincuencia organizada, es decir de las llamadas Mafias de cualquier tipo, es sabido que el "dinero" que se utiliza muy a menudo es en el de "formato" Oro y eso ha sido así desde los albores de los tiempos...

¿Pero cuántas toneladas -SI digo bien...- de Oro han salido de España en forma de "joyería"? Pues, algunos se sorprenderían y mucho...

Dejo un enlace que es bien explicativo al respecto...

- Equipo de investigación: El refugio del dinero - YouTube

# nando551: No hace mucho edité en este hilo el número total de toneladas de Oro comercializadas durante el pasado año 2013 y las compras de los Bancos Centrales habían sido mínimas en comparación al montante total, aunque ya especifiqué que aquí habían unos datos que faltaban y eran los referidos a las compras que pudiera haber efectuado el Banco Central de China, pero ya sabemos que no suele publicar datos sobre el Oro que tiene... Bien, todo indicaba que eran particulares los que se estaban haciendo con el Oro y claro aquí los "pezqueñines" del mundo no contamos apenas. Sí, las grandes fortunas, corporaciones, etc., etc.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2014 at 20:37 ----------

Otro ejemplo de "manipulación", aunque en esta ocasión haya sido "favorable"... La cifra es tan "mareante" que me hace preguntarme qué "saben" quiénes realizaron semejante operación y eso es lo que más me intriga...

- Who Just Bought Half A Billion Dollars Of Gold Futures? | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2014)

Os dejo un enlace a un artículo que va acompañado de unos gráficos que demuestran cómo se está destruyendo a la clase media americana. Sería interesante disponer de los mismos datos, pero referidos a nuestro país, aunque sospecho que éstos aún serían peores que los que muestran los estadounidenses...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: "Real" and "Unreal" Wages; Five Decades of Middle Class Decline in Pictures


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2014)

Bueno, ahí os dejo un enlace donde una vez más podemos comprobar la clásica "ambigüedad" de China... Y cada vez me gustan menos estos acuerdos entre "bambalinas" de China y determinados "poderes" de UK y mucho ¡ojo! a la infiltración de éstos en China, pero claro que ello se está efectuando con el "consentimiento" de "determinados" lideres chinos...

- La visita de Keqiang a Londres apuntala la extensión del yuan

Otro ejemplo de cómo se está "vendiendo" un país...

- De “la tierra es de quien la trabaja “a la tierra es de quien la perfora - AmÃ©rica Latina en Movimiento

---------- Post added 22-jun-2014 at 16:48 ----------

Pues, como que estoy bastante de acuerdo con este artículo de opinión...

- Monarquía y crisis económica | Juan Torres López

---------- Post added 22-jun-2014 at 17:02 ----------

El artículo que enlazo es muy interesante y vale la pena su lectura...

- The Prudent Bear: The Bear's Lair: Systemic risk is worse now than in 2008


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2014)

Ahí os dejo unos interesantes enlaces...

- The Mystery Behind Chinaâ€™s Gold Demand | Wall Street Daily

- 30 Reasons The Bear Phase In Gold Ends This Summer :: Jim Sinclair's Mineset


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2014)

Excelente artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5819&Itemid=143


----------



## fyahball (23 Jun 2014)

huele a churretazo hasta 1.330$, una vez haga el break out en 1.320$ ( 1.3218$ linea clave ) --- por el sur: una corrección nos llevaría hasta retestear hoy 1.300$, en principio un soporte que debe aguantar


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2014)

- Los tÃ©cnicos de Hacienda acusan a su jefe de hacer â€œtrampasâ€ para â€œtaparâ€ la bajada de impuestos a los mÃ¡s ricos


----------



## Bucanero (23 Jun 2014)

No se si lo habéis posteado ya pero lo pongo. Es de Linares y como siempre lucido y bueno el articulo. Un saludo y parece que por fin quieren despertar los metales.

La plata rompe la directriz primaria al alza - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2014)

Pues, ya que Bucanero nos ha ampliado lo que en su momento nos comentó Parri, seguiremos con la Plata y os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

- Monetary Metals Silver Headfake Report | Silver Phoenix


----------



## Parri (29 Jun 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Hong Kong lidera como destino de las exportaciones de oro desde EEUU durante el primer trimestre de este año:
> 
> Half Of U.S. Gold Exports Head To Hong Kong : SRSrocco Report



Madrugador!!!!!! Como he echado de menos no leer y escribir en burbuja. Este tiempo he estado buscando otros foros aunque fuesen en inglés, alemán o francés y no hay nada similar. O bien la información no está bien organizada o bien hay muy poca actividad. Genial burbuja, no sabes lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ARRECIA DISPUTA POR NUEVO “SILVER FIX”

Inteligencia Financiera Global: SINGAPUR ENTRA A DISPUTA POR MERCADO GLOBAL DEL #ORO

Exsubsecretario del Tesoro de EE.UU.: "No hay más oro en la Reserva Federal"

¿Por qué Alemania no puede repatriar su oro de EE.UU.?

Enlazo 4 artículos que me han parecido interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Pues, la verdad, si que hay gente que madruga y más siendo domingo, pero bueno supongo que ya teníamos que el foro dejará de estar caído...

Para no agobiar a la gente con un exceso de información hoy colocaré unos pocos enlaces que me han parecido interesantes y, poco a poco, iremos alternando las noticias de carácter más "metalero".

Para los SINVERGUENZAS que dicen que estamos "saliendo"...

- La crisis se lleva un 10% de la nevera - Noticias de España

¡Ojo! con esto y, digan lo que digan por ahí, la Red cada día que pasa es más insegura...

- Radiografía de un atraco informático de guante blanco - Noticias de Tecnología

Recordando tiempos recientes y oscuros sobre la "solvencia" del Euro, al menos para aquellos países más "secundarios" de la UE... Y que sirve para alertarnos de que el "peligro" no ha desaparecido para el dinero que podamos tener depositado en los bancos...

- El Banco Central de Bulgaria denuncia ataques al sistema financiero para desestabilizar el país. Diario de Noticias de Navarra


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Dejo también otra información que tiene que ver de alguna manera con el último enlace que he colocado.

- LAS MONEDAS DE JUDAS: Varios bancos y cajas dotan a sus oficinas bancarias de un sistema de dispersión de gases somníferos en previsión de un estallido social


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Vamos a ver, lamadama, esa es una información que hay que coger con "pinzas" y es lo primero que se dice al principio y al final del artículo. Ahora bien, ¿"imposible"? No, nada es imposible hoy en día y creo que bastantes pruebas hemos tenido en estos últimos años. ¿O no se han coartado las libertades en este país en los últimos años? ¿O no han importado salvar antes a los bancos que a las personas? ¿No estamos como estamos gracias a los bancos y a la corruptela política que hay alrededor de ellos?

En caso de Corralito, Quita, etc., etc. no se preocupe que idiotas no son y eso lo harán, si llega el caso, un viernes por la tarde... Y el lunes a raclamar al maestro armero...

Mire, en mi población, existe una sucursal de una de las principales entidades bancarias del país, y que está ASEDIADA -y digo bien- por una de estas plataformas que luchan contra el desalojo de las viviendas. Y ésta entidad ha tenido que poner dos vigilantes de seguridad para custodiar el "normal" funcionamiento de la oficina. Llevo muchos años en el "oficio" y nunca había visto estas medidas de seguridad en una sucursal que apenas tiene afluencia de gente y es que la población tampoco es muy grande...

Por consiguiente, lo que se comenta en el artículo tampoco sería tan "extraño", aunque claro está primero habría que modificar las leyes que conciernen sobre este particular y que tampoco sería "raro", ya que estoy hasta las narices de asistir a la derogación y promulgación de nuevas leyes y casi todas en beneficio de los de "siempre" y en prejuicio de los SIEMPRE: usted, yo y la mayoría de los ciudadanos que sostenemos este país...

Para concluir, este "formato" que presenta el artículo me cuesta de "digerir", pero le repito que tampoco me sorprendería en el futuro... Estamos viendo cosas peores y "pasamos" de ellas...

Saludos.


----------



## J.Smith (29 Jun 2014)

Estas medidas las entenderia en la central de un banco, pero no en sucursales que son como una cola de lagartija en donde no hay mucho que perder, a lo sumo 50 o 60 mil euros y algo de información.
Si vienen mal dadas los empleados ni abriran.
Respecto a las instalaciones de rociado de gas en zonas sensibles ya existen en los bancos para contraincendios desde hace muchos años.
Al ser de halones quedarón fuera de normativa europea y supongo que se estaran cambiando para adecuarse a los tiempos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Está claro que implantar unos sistemas de seguridad que no están todavía "permitidos" pues conllevarían unos gastos que serían absurdos para implantarlos en toda la red de sucursales bancarias. Además, ya existen unas medidas de seguridad obligatorias en todos los Bancos y que cuentan con su correspondiente Departamento de Seguridad. Todas esas medidas son bastante amplias y muy completas. Aquellos que quieran consultarlas pueden hacerlo en la página web del Ministerio de Interior.

Sin embargo, ya independientemente de la Seguridad, SI que me preocupa la accesibilidad futura que pudiéramos tener a nuestro dinero. Excusas o "problemas técnicos" serían de lo más sencillo. Y voy a poner el ejemplo de una experiencia personal...

Todos conocemos a ese "maravilloso" banco que es ING... Bien, digamos que soy un "buen" cliente y que tengo, entre otros productos, un Plan de Pensiones con el que no puedo operar desde hace algo más de dos meses. Ni desde mí PC ni tampoco ellos desde
sus operadores. ¿Motivo? Un error "técnico" y que son incapaces de solucionar. Tras presentar varias quejas, se limitan a enviarme el siguiente mensaje:

"ING DIRECT: Continuamos trabajando para la resolución de su incidencia. Aún no tenemos resolución. Disculpe las molestias. Más información en el..." Te dan un teléfono donde nadie sabe darte una solución fuera de decirte que "están en ello".

Bien, ese "problema" ya lo solucionaré en su momento, pero es bueno darlo a conocer para que la gente le dé al "tarro" y piense en lo que podría suceder en caso de una "corrida" bancaria...

---------- Post added 29-jun-2014 at 15:52 ----------

Je,je,je... Para "confiar" en los chinos y es que éstos tienen fama de "copiar" rápidamente...

- Could $80 Billion In False Chinese Gold Loans Have Suppressed Gold Price? | www.goldcore.com


----------



## BurbuPrepper (29 Jun 2014)

*Fotos*



fernandojcg dijo:


> Recordando tiempos recientes y oscuros sobre la "solvencia" del Euro, al menos para aquellos países más "secundarios" de la UE... Y que sirve para alertarnos de que *el "peligro" no ha desaparecido para el dinero que podamos tener depositado en los bancos...*
> 
> - El Banco Central de Bulgaria denuncia ataques al sistema financiero para desestabilizar el país. Diario de Noticias de Navarra



Con su permiso, pongo el texto y la foto de la cola, que luego dicen que somos unos agoreros catastrofistas y nos inventamos cosas y que nunca saldremos de pobres ni volveremos a la champions, que no tenemos fe en los discursos de Rajoy y Montoro y...

El Banco Central de Bulgaria denuncia ataques al sistema financiero para desestabilizar el país

La entidad *se compromete a proteger los ahorros de los ciudadanos, que ya hacen cola *para retirar su dinero







Madrid - El Banco Central de Bulgaria denunció ayer un intento sistemático de desestabilizar el país mediante ataques al sistema bancario y se comprometió a emplear* todas las herramientas a su alcance para proteger los ahorros de los ciudadanos. *Las acciones de las entidades bancarias del país experimentaron ayer una fuerte caída por segundo día consecutivo *debido al temor a una huida de depósitos en la cuarta mayor entidad del país:* Corporate Commercial Bank (*Corpbank*) [_Nota añadida por mí: a primera vista he leído 'coprobank'_ ::] y la *factible posibilidad de que este miedo se extienda a otros bancos *nacionales golpeando la débil economía del Estado.

*Soluciones*

Para intentar solucionarlo, el banco central de Bulgaria tomó las riendas de Corpbank la semana pasada *asegurando además que había aislado todos sus problemas financieros.*ienso: Muchos economistas e incluso la famosa agencia de rating Fitch* le han quitado importancia a estos riesgos de contagio*:rolleye: de la entidad y a las filiales de los bancos extranjeros detallan que* sus operaciones son seguras*.

Pese a estas buenas señales, las declaraciones de un diputado del partido en el poder señalando que* otro banco búlgaro podría seguir los pasos de Corpbank y ser intervenido han destapado la caja de los truenos.* Una de las entidades más afectadas por *el nerviosismo de los inversores* ha sido el First Investment Bank.

Por otra parte, el Banco Central de Bulgaria instó a todas las autoridades del Estado a trabajar en la defensa de la estabilidad financiera del país y *a iniciar acciones legales contra quienes difundan “rumores falsos y malintencionados” *sobre el estado de salud del conjunto de la banca búlgara.

Según aseguró ayer Reuters, que citó fuentes presenciales en su información, ayer por la mañana se formaron colas masivas de entre 15 y 30 personas a las puertas de algunas oficinas bancarias del país que querían retirar el dinero de sus cuentas ante *el temor de perder todos sus ahorros. El pánico bancario desatado estos días en Bulgaria*, que entró en la Unión Europea en 2007, *recuerda a los lugareños a la bancarrota del año 1990, cuando catorce entidades quebraron*, o a *sucesos más recientes de otros países como el corralito desatado en Chipre*. - D.N.

_______________________________________________--

Salud, cojan su dinero y corran.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Muy interesante... Os dejo una de sus "perlas":

- "La guerra debe de ser una oportunidad para Estados Unidos." Carta de Jack Morgan -SI, nuestros "amigos" de JPMorgan- dirigida al Presidente Woodrow Wilson, el 4 de Septiembre de 1914.

- All The Presidents' Bankers: The Mid-1910s: Bankers Go To War | Zero Hedge


----------



## Aro (29 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Está claro que implantar unos sistemas de seguridad que no están todavía "permitidos" pues conllevarían unos gastos que serían absurdos para implantarlos en toda la red de sucursales bancarias. Además, ya existen unas medidas de seguridad obligatorias en todos los Bancos y que cuentan con su correspondiente Departamento de Seguridad. Todas esas medidas son bastante amplias y muy completas. Aquellos que quieran consultarlas pueden hacerlo en la página web del Ministerio de Interior.
> 
> Sin embargo, ya independientemente de la Seguridad, SI que me preocupa la accesibilidad futura que pudiéramos tener a nuestro dinero. Excusas o "problemas técnicos" serían de lo más sencillo. Y voy a poner el ejemplo de una experiencia personal...
> 
> ...



Eso de ING hay que contarlo a los compañeros de foro, Fernando, hasta ahora era mi banco preferido. a partir de ahora tendré que tener ojo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Eso de ING hay que contarlo a los compañeros de foro, Fernando, hasta ahora era mi banco preferido. a partir de ahora tendré que tener ojo.



Hola, Aro: Pues, ya ves tan real como la vida misma... Lo que me resulta inconcebible es que un problema, que imagino es de carácter informático, no se haya solucionado en más dos meses. Y eso dice mucho sobre la "calidad" real de ese Banco y es que el marketing muchas veces esconde la auténtica realidad.

Evidentemente, y dada la posición que tengo en esa entidad, me parece que mí dinero no está "seguro" a cambio de un exigua remuneración del 1% antes de impuestos, por tanto un escaso 0,80%... 

Supongo que algún día de estos le comentaré el tema al conforero de tucapital, ya que éste abre hilos más específicos, pero bueno por aquí también se pasan muchos foreros y no cuesta nada "avisar"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2014)

Interesante...

- http://cadtm.org/Del-Sur-al-Norte-crisis-de-la

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 08:39 ----------

- Cuidado, la inflación ha resucitado - Blogs de Perlas de Kike


----------



## esseri (30 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - http://cadtm.org/Del-Sur-al-Norte-crisis-de-la





Una de dos

- Para tomar esas medidas se precisan 2 reenkarnaziones. La plebe aktual no las disfrutaría - de tomarlas- ni sus hijos. Existenzias zipotekadas,pues.

- Las medidas konsolidan a los deskamisaos y enkulan a kienes manejan el kotarro...de hetxo, a la vanguardia mundial de la prestidigitazión finanziera. Jamás se tomarán , más allá de a kuentagotas kosmétiko ( y rekieren simultaneidad...o son estériles ). El deseklibrio entonces, se azentuará ( los rikos k krezen son un juego de la silla k no puede parar, mah
ná). Existencias zipotekadas 2.0 , pues.

Konklusión : Mindundi , kálzate tu traje de kamuflaje y pilla un palo o saborea junto a los tuyos una existencia entre hezes y dolor. Simple.

Fue ( y será ) en tejemanejes.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2014)

En fin, para que se den dos reencarnaciones primero tendríamos que saber si existe una... De todas formas, es un interesante artículo y si queremos ver las cosas solamente en blanco o negro, pues debemos saber dónde nos situamos:

- "Somos insensibles como los árboles, como piedras. Y permanecemos callados, como árboles mientras los talan, como las piedras cuando se rompen." Tadeusz Borowski

- "Cualquier cosa es preferible a esa mediocridad eficiente, a esa miserable resignación que algunos llaman madurez." Alejandro Dolina

Bueno, volviendo a la temática principal del hilo, dejo un enlace:

- El gobierno turco, implicado en venta secreta de oro a Irán

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 14:55 ----------

Unas declaraciones un poco "fuertes" por parte de Serguéi Márkov...

- Instituto de Estudios Políticos: "La OTAN atacará a Rusia dentro de dos años"


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2014)

- Inflation, Deflation and the Gold Market | Global Research


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Jun 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta, offtopic si se trata de oro, pues va de plata.

Es simple, a qué moneda le otorgáis más potencial de revalorización y por qué de las siguientes:

Maple, Filarmónica, Silver eagle, Britannia, Libertad, Panda, Kookaburra o Koala.
Teniendo ya Bullion, vale la pena diversificar un poco supongo. De las de arriba, me faltan Kookaburras y koalas, aunque si me decís que por ejemplo la Britannia mejor, pues valdrá la pena tener más Britannias y ningún koala por ejemplo.

Mil gracias por vuestras opiniones

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 19:58 ----------

Por cierto, os recomiendo pasar por el hilo del Oro X, he dejado un artículo de Unai de Diciembre digno de recordar, y otros tantos nuevos dignos de leer. 

El de Unai es demoledor. DEMOLEDOR, y digno de recordar


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta, offtopic si se trata de oro, pues va de plata.
> 
> Es simple, a qué moneda le otorgáis más potencial de revalorización y por qué de las siguientes:
> 
> ...



Hola, Ladrillófilo: Vaya por delante que en este hilo solemos tratar tanto sobre el Oro como sobre la Plata, aparte de otros variados temas relacionados con la Economía y la Geopolítica. El conforero Parri hizo recientemente una muy correcta definición de lo que es este hilo.

Evidentemente, yo te daré una opinión personal y ya sabes que en esto como en todo hay tantos gustos como colores... Así hay quien piensa como Negrofuturo y otros que tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones", aunque está claro que si nos fijamos exclusivamente en lo "básico" pues 1 Onza = 1 Onza que será el precio que tenga en ese momento el Spot de la Plata. Por esa misma regla de tres, tenemos que 1 silla = 1 silla, pero claro aquí fuera de los materiales para su confección ya entran otras "consideraciones"... ¿No? Pues, lo mismo sucede con las monedas de Plata y para quienes no quieren más que lo "básico" ya tienen el Bullion y ya puestos a elegir el que esté más barato en ese momento.

El Premium existe porque hay coleccionistas o "metaleros" que valoramos ese tipo de moneda y por ese motivo se paga más. Por mí experiencia personal, te diría que las monedas que más se han revalorizado han sido las Pandas, Lunares y Kookaburras. En esto suele influir mucho el tiempo que se lleve realizando la tirada de esa moneda y el número de la misma. De todas formas, con la caída en el precio de la Plata, ha disminuído mucho el Premium que se pagaba por este tipo de monedas y similares (Koalas, Britannias, etc.).

Se ha comentado mucho que la tirada actual de las Pandas es "excesiva": 8.000.000, pero claro ese número es bastante "pequeño" en relación a la población china, así que a "x" años vista puede revalorizarse bastante...

Luego, hay tiradas muy limitadas en series casi siempre "africanas" en Antique Finish y éstas sí que suelen revalorizarse bastante, aunque siempre estará en función del precio al que hayamos entrado. Tampoco esto es una "Ciencia exacta"...

De todas formas, Ladrillófilo, en el foro tienes hilos específicos de casi todas las monedas y muchos abiertos por el conforero fff. Quizás, allí encuentres información que te oriente mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2014)

Os dejo un par de enlaces que son bastante interesantes, especialmente el artículo.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report

- http://www.rebelion.org/docs/186668.pdf


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (1 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta, offtopic si se trata de oro, pues va de plata.
> 
> Es simple, a qué moneda le otorgáis más potencial de revalorización y por qué de las siguientes:
> 
> ...




Muy buenos días a todos.
En los foros de kitcomm.com leía un hilo sobre "qué monster box comprar" de cara a una futura revalorización. En ese caso discutían sobre el reciente Cocodrilo frente a las bullion cásicas: ASE, Maples, Filis... (por esos foros la gente va mucho a lo más cercano al spot, incluso buscan mucho los rounds de las mints americanas).

Elefante de Somalia: esa gran desconocida. Normalmente va de tapada y no se por qué no se habla mucho de ella en los foros.Por 21 euros de portes compré hace unas semanas a una tienda germana tubos a algo más de 16 euros. Luego de las últimas revalorizaciones la han subido de precio exponencialmente a precios superiores a lo que la encontramos ahora por aqui, pero al precio que las cogí no tienen revial, "hands down". Es que ni me lo pensé...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2014)

Para aquellos que quieran "perder" parte de su tiempo...

- â‚¬UROESTAFA (DOCUMENTAL COMPLETO) - YouTube


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Jul 2014)

Dentro de poco, la moneda que más se revalorizará, será la que se pueda comer, o te puedas vestir con ella,o,te quite el dolor de cabeza,como una aspirina,o,te sirva para pagar un vaso de agua que todavía no esté contaminada,o,puedas fundir y utilizarla como bala,o,simplemente te acompañe en el ultimo viaje y con ella puedas pagar al barquero.

Me gusta la numismática,desde pequeño colecciono todo lo que puedo...pero ya es tarde para eso,ahora lo que importa es lo que pesa en plata u oro,nada más...no queda tiempo para perderlo mirando las caras de las monedas.Como dice negrofuturo 1 onza=1 onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2014)

Bueno, karlilatunya, que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno... A mí me gusta mucho "mirar" las monedas y es que si he llegado a la concepción de "metalero" es a través de la Numismatica. 

¿Tarde? Pues, la verdad, ya sabes que soy muy pesimista para el futuro que se nos avecina, pero mientras tanto no me voy a privar de poder disfrutar de aquello que me gusta. Además, la casi totalidad de los "deberes" ya los tengo más que hechos, así que no voy a correr a acumular MPs por el simple hecho de acumularlos. Pienso que ya tengo suficiente "material" para mí, los míos y algunos allegados o que pueda encontrar por el "camino"...

Tampoco nos engañemos y es que los escenarios que se puedan dar son tan diferentes que incluso la posesión de los MPs no nos garantiza que tengamos el "Santo Grial"... No deja de ser una medida preventiva más de las muchas que se pueden llevar a la práctica y sobre las que tú, yo y muchos conforeros ya hemos descrito. Otra cosa es que se nos haga caso o no, pero tampoco eso importa mucho ya que nuestra parte del "compromiso social" ya estará cumplida...

Además, tampoco nosotros controlamos los "tiempos" y lo que tenga que ser ya está más que decidido. No es menos cierto que da la sensación de que todo este mundo puede "reventar" en cualquier momento y por muchos motivos: sociales, financieros, económicos, geopolíticos, bélicos, etc., etc. Por tanto, está claro a qué me refiero con "escenarios diferentes" y es que puede ser uno o varios a la vez...

En definitiva, karlilatúnya, tampoco hay que "obsesionarse" porque me temo que no podemos cambiar el rumbo de los acontecimientos futuros y, en lo personal, tampoco me seduce vivir en un mundo "imposible", ya me entiendes. Así, que de momento seguiré disfrutando de mis "monedas" -las no repetidas...-, de un buen whisky, de la Naturaleza y es que bastante "insoportable" nos están haciendo la vida para que nosotros también contribuyamos a "amargarla".

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, karlilatunya, que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno... A mí me gusta mucho "mirar" las monedas y es que si he llegado a la concepción de "metalero" es a través de la Numismatica.
> 
> ¿Tarde? Pues, la verdad, ya sabes que soy muy pesimista para el futuro que se nos avecina, pero mientras tanto no me voy a privar de poder disfrutar de aquello que me gusta. Además, la casi totalidad de los "deberes" ya los tengo más que hechos, así que no voy a correr a acumular MPs por el simple hecho de acumularlos. Pienso que ya tengo suficiente "material" para mí, los míos y algunos allegados o que pueda encontrar por el "camino"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,ya lo dice mi santa mujer:soy muy burro;pero es que cuando me llaman algunos pesimista,yo creo que soy realista,y si veo nubarrones es que se acerca tormenta.
Lo que tengo claro es que al mismo precio, prefiero una moneda circulada (viva) a una "medalla"(sin historia...muerta)...ya me entiendes...pero ahora se me hace que no nos queda mucho margen de maniobra...los poderosos quieren sangre...y sangre (nuestra,por supuesto) van a tener,por eso pienso como negrofuturo.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya, Buenas Noches: ¿Burro? ¿Pesimista? Mira, en cierta ocasión, una persona bastante sabía me dijo que el ser pesimista no era malo, ya que era mirar al mundo de forma realista y eso daba muchas probabilidades de acertar, puesto que el optimista suele vivir en las "nubes"... Pasados ya unos cuantos años me parece que aquel buen hombre tenía mucha, pero mucha razón...

Viniendo de la Numismatica no te voy a discutir el valor de todo tipo que tiene una moneda circulada y con Historia. Y te lo dice uno que tiene una excelente colección de monedas griegas y romanas, aparte de poseer también una maravillosa colección de Duros y que tienen notables diferencias entre monedas de un mismo año, algo que suele ser bastante desconocido. Por no hablarte de las monedas que tengo del Imperio Español. Lo que no quita para que me guste también coleccionar las monedas de Plata con Premium... El Bullion es sumamente "aburrido" y solamente sirve -y ya es mucho...-
para "reserva de valor" y como "seguro". Por tanto, creo que tampoco diferimos tanto en nuestras apreciaciones.

Mira, respecto a lo que estos HdP pretenden, pues no creo que andes muy desencaminado... Algo parecido sobre esto dijo Samuel Fuller: "Todas las guerras, desde el principio de la civilización, se hacen con sangre, son iguales, sólo son diferentes las explicaciones."

Ya, de paso, comentar que las ventas de las monedas de Plata Eagles han tenido en el pasado mes de Junio el peor mes del año en ventas. En total se han vendido 2.692.000 Onzas.

Y dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo y del que me ha llamado mucho la atención que pronostica las mismas fechas de un estudio de Prospectiva que estoy realizando y que ya comenté en distintas ocasiones en este hilo y el anterior. La única gran diferencia es que mí estudio no trata sobre la evolución de los índices bursátiles, sino sobre "otras" cosas más serias...

- The Most Important Update Ever | David Petch | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (2 Jul 2014)

Fernando, ¿tienes acceso al "BIG GOLD Report" de Casey Research? Creo que han recomendado una inversión en una mina de platino o paladio que puede ser interesante.

Saludos!


----------



## frisch (2 Jul 2014)

http://cadtm.org/Espanol dijo:


> Hola Fernando,ya lo dice mi santa mujer:soy muy burro;pero es que cuando me llaman algunos pesimista,yo creo que soy realista,y si veo nubarrones es que se acerca tormenta.
> Lo que tengo claro es que al mismo precio, prefiero una moneda circulada (viva) a una "medalla"(sin historia...muerta)...ya me entiendes...pero ahora se me hace que no nos queda mucho margen de maniobra...los poderosos quieren sangre...y sangre (nuestra,por supuesto) van a tener,por eso pienso como negrofuturo.
> Un saludo




La frase no es mía pero como si lo fuera.

"Un pesimista es un optimista informado"

Añadiría que el pesimista está, en lo inmediato, mejor preparado que el optimista ante la debacle que se avecina pero ambos, al final, como los ríos de Jorge Manrique, a la mar irán a parar.

Yo sigo siendo pesimista.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Fernando, ¿tienes acceso al "BIG GOLD Report" de Casey Research? Creo que han recomendado una inversión en una mina de platino o paladio que puede ser interesante.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, Aro: El último día que dejo de funcionar el foro había editado un post sobre este tema, pero claro ya lo eliminé de mis archivos. Tampoco sabría decirte ahora de quién lo recibí. De todas formas, te diré que no es nada extraño lo que circula alrededor del Platino y del Paladio, especialmente sobre éste último, y que ya recomendé hace meses en este hilo. Creo que el pasado mes de Junio los futuros sobre el Paladio se colocaron a su nivel más alto en 13 años... Y es que se cree que este año comenzará a haber ya un fuerte déficit en ambos MPs.

Sé que en Estados Unidos se está recomendando mucho la compra de acciones de una minera de ese tipo: Stillwater Mining Company.

Te dejo un enlace al respecto:

- Stillwater Won't Accelerate Palladium and Platinum Mine Projects - WSJ

La verdad, Aro, es que ya no me dedico a la inversión en Bolsa... Aunque una forma de tener cierta "protección" podría ser el estar posicionado en algunas mineras, aunque la última vez que les eche un vistazo habían pegado una fuerte subida, pero claro venían de cotizar a unos precios ridículos por fundamentales.

Como suelo recibir bastante información, si se da el caso ya editaré algo al respecto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 02:02 ----------

Y esto es de ayer:

- Platinum, Palladium Soar Along With Car Sales - WSJ

Aro: Si no salen bien los enlaces, puedes entrar en la web y buscar las noticias.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Para quienes dominen el Inglés...

- Gold & Bad: A Tale Of Two Fingers


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Hola, Aro: Revisando las noticias acumuladas que tengo, he encontrado ésta que te puede interesar y son unas declaraciones de hace escasos días de Jim Rogers y fijate en lo que dice en relación al Paladio...

- Supercycle not over, palladium in top picks - Jim Rogers


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Desde luego el día que se produzca va a ser una HOSTIA monumental y que haya quienes no la vean venir...

- Bonos basura inundando el mercado y los 'burrito bonds' - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

- Las exportaciones de oro de Londres a Suiza subieron un 32%


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Un buen artículo en el que se denuncia esa "tomadura de pelo" que es esta MIERDA de Reforma Fiscal... Bueno, ya queda menos para las próximas elecciones y ojalá cambien las caras de estos sinvergüenzas que nos "gobiernan"...

- Rebelion. El escándalo de la reforma fiscal del PP

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 19:27 ----------

- Cómo se comportan los inversores en el oro y la plata | Investing.com


----------



## Aro (2 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: El último día que dejo de funcionar el foro había editado un post sobre este tema, pero claro ya lo eliminé de mis archivos. Tampoco sabría decirte ahora de quién lo recibí. De todas formas, te diré que no es nada extraño lo que circula alrededor del Platino y del Paladio, especialmente sobre éste último, y que ya recomendé hace meses en este hilo. Creo que el pasado mes de Junio los futuros sobre el Paladio se colocaron a su nivel más alto en 13 años... Y es que se cree que este año comenzará a haber ya un fuerte déficit en ambos MPs.
> 
> Sé que en Estados Unidos se está recomendando mucho la compra de acciones de una minera de ese tipo: Stillwater Mining Company.
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero.
Precisamente lo veo como protección con liquidez y con más potencial de revalorización que los metales.
Pero claro, hay muchas opciones. Estos del Casey se supone que se van a estudiar los diferentes sitios y luego recomiendan. Estoy a la expectativa de una compra conjunta de varios informes, o bien apuntarme yo a ver qué hay.

un abrazo

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 22:44 ----------

Suma a lo anterior acceso internacional a ese recurso, por Internet puedes liquidar posiciones estés donde estés. Eso es más complicado con físico


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2014)

Hola, Aro: Ya te he enviado un MP que puede ayudarte. Respecto a lo que me comentas, yo veo las mineras como una forma de "protección", aunque hay que vigilar el riesgo que conlleva la divisa en la que uno se posicione y en la minería, normalmente, es en USD. Ahora bien, lo más "normal" sería que se derrumbase primero el Euro, aunque cuando hablo de "protección" lo hago en varios sentidos y uno -no tan hipotético- es que España, al igual que otros países periféricos, saliera de la "moneda única" y que conllevaría una fuerte devaluación de la nueva "neopeseta"...

Pues, Aro, no sé qué decirte, pero nos fíamos mucho, demasiado -diría yo- de Internet y por ahí pienso que vendrá el "gran palo". No olvides que es un invento de origen militar...
Mira, por edad y por experiencia, suelo pisar el suelo y creo en lo que yo puedo controlar y en el tema de los MPs soy como Santo Tomás... Ahora bien, hace años me dediqué a destrozarme los nervios con los mercados y, realmente, no me fue tan mal, pero prefiero llevar una vida más "normal". A fin de cuentas, me lo puedo permitir y también entiendo que haya gente más joven y con más inquietudes que busque alternativas que considere mejores a las de los "metaleros" más "inmovilistas". En cualquier caso, Aro, te deseo suerte en esa singladura que quieres acometer.

Mira, estaba leyendo un artículo que voy a enlazar y que me viene al "pelo" para cuestionar a quienes dudan del valor del Oro FISICO vs monedas fiduciarias. Los datos que aporta el artículo son INCUESTIONABLES se miren como se miren...

- DEVALUATION EVASIONS: Gold & Silver vs Fiat Currency In The 21st Century : SRSrocco Report

Por cierto, en la Perth Mint las ventas de Junio han ido bastante bien...

- Australia

Bueno, observo que anda de nuevo por el hilo el conforero Vidar, un buen amigo, al que envío mis más cordiales saludos.

Un abrazo.

¡Ah! Observar el perfecto comportamiento de la Plata y también del Platino con respecto al Oro, claro que no son monedas fiduciarias, son lo que son: METALES PRECIOSOS...


----------



## atom ant (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2014)

Digan lo que digan, la cruda realidad es la que es...

- Las familias sacan 2.987 millones de la hucha para llegar a fin de mes - Noticias de Economía

Y saludar a atom ant que vuelve a postear en el hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: SUIZA TAMBIÉN EMPODERA AL YUAN, DEBILITA AL DÓLAR

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 14:42 ----------

Y sobre el Paladio...

- Paladio se enfrenta a un déficit de suministro récord en 2014


----------



## Hearts (3 Jul 2014)

Alguien sigue el precio del oro en tiempo real en vivo, tic a tic ?

Si ese es el caso, que plataforma utiliza ? 

Gracias por adelantado ...

.


----------



## necho (3 Jul 2014)

Para mí esta es la mejor plataforma gratuita:

- Netdania, spot oro en EUR

- Netdania, spot plata en EUR

Si lo quereis tener en USD tan sólo remplazais EUR por USD en la barra de direcciones de vuestro navegador.

Si el tiempo lo ponéis en 1 o 5 min es más emocionante


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- Quédense con este concepto, LBO: se van a hartar de él - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Bueno, en el artículo que enlazo se explica la REALIDAD del teóricamente buen dato del empleo americano que se ha conocido hoy. Mienten como bellacos, lo mismo que los de aquí...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Nonfarm Payrolls +288,000, Unemployment Rate 6.1%; Voluntary Part-Time Employment +840,000; Full-Time Employment -523,000

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 21:33 ----------

Lo que enlazo a continuación es del pasado mes de Mayo, pero es interesante ya que en muchos países se sigue comentando la posibilidad de que España pueda abandonar el Euro y que, desde luego, va en la dirección contraria a lo que nos están "vendiendo" por aquí... Lo coloco porque ayer hacia referencia a esto al responder al conforero Aro, así que no son "paranoias" mías...

- Some things to consider if Spain leaves the euro | Michael Pettis' CHINA FINANCIAL MARKETS


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2014)

- Destruccin social y caos mundial - América Latina en Movimiento

Lo que sucedió realmente con el asunto del Oro en ABN AMRO...

- Did ABN AMRO Default On Its Gold Obligations? | In Gold We Trust


----------



## Kubatronik (4 Jul 2014)

Copio mi mensaje del hilo del oro, para discusión:

En mi humilde opinión, se va a repetir el patrón de crisis de 2007-2008, al menos inicialmente. Va a haber un crash bursátil y de crédito que provocará una deflación inicial que tirará abajo el precio del oro un 20%-30% hasta los 1000-1200$/oz. 

En esta misma deflación, grandes deudores van a hacer default. Habrá 2 opciones:

1-Si se decide dejarlos quebrar, el precio del oro volverá a subir rápidamente debido a la inestabilidad y el miedo. Gracias a las quitas, al cabo de unos años, cuando se reduzca la crisis de endeudamiento, el oro volverá a bajar. 

2-Si se decide rescatarlos vía QE, cuyos efectos positivos reales en la economía son bastante dudosos y no es más que patadón p'alante, el nivel de endeudamiento privado y público seguirá aumentando, con los intereses de la deuda ahogando cada vez más a todo el mundo. No se resuelve el principal problema de exceso de deuda. El efecto del QE será casi nulo y la deflación real campará a sus anchas. En este escenario, el dólar se hundirá con las QE y los ahorradores se hartarán del timo de compra de deuda USA, yéndose hacia el oro y plata.

Es probable que la UE tienda hacia la opción 1 y USA hacia la opción 2. Se están preparando mecanismos en la UE para tocar el dinero de los depositantes y accionistas...

En toda esta ecuación hay que meter a Chinos e Indios, con una deuda privada que no para de subir. También la diferencia entre oro físico y oro papel...

En definitiva: bajada inicial del oro, luego subidón hasta los 6000$-20000$, y tras años de deflación sanadora, vuelta a un valor entre 1000$-2000$.

O al menos eso pienso 

Nota: Entiendo deflación como destrucción de dinero-deuda, no de bajada de precios generalizados. Normalmente van asociados.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Interesante el debate que propones y al que espero se sumen más conforeros...

Bueno, hay cosas en las que estoy de acuerdo contigo y otras, evidentemente, en que no, quizás porque noto a faltar un desarrollo más específico en los, digamos, "tiempos" del proceso que comentas y que solemos tocar aquellos que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva.

Desde la "ortodoxia" ya sabes que la Deflación es la caída generalizada de precios de bienes y servicios que conforman la canasta familiar. Eso no hace más que provocar una disminución de la demanda y la consiguiente caída general de la Economía que provoca a su vez un aumento brutal del Desempleo.

Normalmente, la Deflación se suele combatir con:

1º) Una política monetaria. Y están en ello, aunque aquí los "metaleros" discutimos el procedimiento que emplean y que, como bien dices, consiste en la "patada adelante"...

2º) Política fiscal. Y aquí no están observando la "ortodoxia" y solamente lo hacen en forma de "maquillajes" contables.

Es decir, que difícilmente conseguirán vencer a la Deflación con las medidas económicas que se están tomando. A mí me da la impresión de que estamos asistiendo a un "final" -el que sea...- a "cámara lenta"...

Lo que comentas sobre la evolución futura del precio del Oro no estoy de acuerdo y vamos a ver porqué:

- El mínimo histórico más reciente (¡ojo! aproximado) es del 1 de Octubre 2008 donde se situó en torno a los $716...

- Si se produjera una fuerte caída del precio del Oro no veo porqué tendría que detenerse en torno a esos $1000-$1200 que comentas. El soporte que existe en esa zona está alrededor de los $972 y es muy débil en una escala temporal amplia. Si se diera una situación parecida a la que nos comentas y siguiera el "patrón" que piensas, pues nada impide ver precios bastante más abajo de los propuestos.

- Crash bursátil de grandes dimensiones lo va a haber. Tampoco hay que ser "pitoniso" para verlo venir ya que los fundamentales de las Bolsas no se sostienen se mire como se mire. Aquí se va a producir el mayor expolio de riqueza de la Historia y sino al tiempo... Y es que a falta de rentabilidad mucha gente se ve empujada hacia la asunción de riesgos innecesarios a falta de "memoria histórica"... El cuándo se va a producir eso es algo que está por ver y no me refiero a los "mini Crash" que pueden acontecer antes del de VERDAD... De todas formas, es muy probable que no haga falta esperar muchos años y, quizás, sea algo de entre 2 y 5 años, aunque podría ser bastante antes. Y es que es tan evidente que todos los activos están muy "burbujeados"...

- No veo que la política de USA y la UE vayan a ser dispares y más cuando se está avanzando en un "tratado" de mayor compromiso económico entre ambas partes y, además, los "poderes" reales que hay detrás son los mismos.

- Si se diera un Crash de grandes proporciones, al igual que Quitas u otros tipos de "Confiscación", pienso que la huida hacia la "calidad" sería generalizada en la medida de posibilidades de cada cual. Por eso mismo, mí impresión particular es que los MPs debieran subir y bastante... Cuenta que en una GRAN CRASH bursátil y también de otros activos, los que recibirían "fuerte" serían los "manipuladores" actuales de los MPs y ya veríamos cómo podrían sostener su actual presión bajista, máxime si se diera la posibilidad bastante probable de un exigible físico de grandes proporciones.

- Estoy de acuerdo sobre lo que comentas respecto al tamaño de la "impresión" por parte de China y otros países fuera del mundo Occidental.

- Precios máximos en el Oro como los que sugieres me llevan a un mundo donde será muy difícil "vivir", ya que probablemente el escenario sería de colapso económico y/o bélico de enormes proporciones. Sería preferible ver el Oro a un "precio justo" y que estaría por encima de los anteriores máximos históricos, pero tampoco tocando el "cielo"...

En fin, Kubatronik, esas son las "percepciones" que tengo actualmente al respecto de tu comentario.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Bucanero (4 Jul 2014)

Viendo vuestras exposiciones solo puedo deciros que en general estoy de acuerdo. Mi punto de vista es el siguiente:

- Los motivos de la próxima crisis aunque para mi no hemos salido de la actual es sencillamente que seguimos igual o peor que antes de la del 2008. En mi humilde opinión el problema se ciñe fundamentalmente a la necesidad del sistema capitalista de obtener si o si grandes rentabilidades y por lo tanto hay que crecer como sea ( de hay viene el problema en parte de la deuda) y segundo de la crisis de los recursos minerales como el petroleo, carbón etc.. que estan menguando y son más dificiles de extraer.

- En definitiva creo que será pronto el siguiente golpe de la crisis aunque le doy un par de años para España y Europa sino se precipitan las cosas. Creo que no habrá colapso, simplemente habrá más pobres, una exigua clase media y algunos ricos (Tipo edad media salvando las distancias). Sin protección social en general en el mundo, perdida de niveles de salud, educación y nivel de vida. Pero el mundo creo no colapsará. 

Es mi humilde opinión. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Kubatronik (4 Jul 2014)

Un placer debatir con usted, Sr. Fernando.

Tengo que reconocer que no he desarrollado en profundidad mi exposición, voy a intentar aclararla un poco más respondiendo a sus comentarios.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Desde la "ortodoxia" ya sabes que la Deflación es la caída generalizada de precios de bienes y servicios que conforman la canasta familiar. Eso no hace más que provocar una disminución de la demanda y la consiguiente caída general de la Economía que provoca a su vez un aumento brutal del Desempleo.



Correcto, por eso he aclarado que he utilizado el término deflación para referirme a la destrucción de masa monetaria.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Normalmente, la Deflación se suele combatir con:
> 
> 1º) Una política monetaria. Y están en ello, aunque aquí los "metaleros" discutimos el procedimiento que emplean y que, como bien dices, consiste en la "patada adelante"...
> 
> ...



También de acuerdo. Lo que pasa es que ahora se han quedado sin más pólvora para bajar los tipos y volver a crear otra burbuja de crédito, tal como han estado haciendo de forma recurrente. La diferencia entre 0% y 0,15% no es casi nada. El sector privado no va a poder reactivar el crédito. O hay compras directas de activos por los bancos centrales (QE) o hay carry trade a la europea.



fernandojcg dijo:


> - El mínimo histórico más reciente (¡ojo! aproximado) es del 1 de Octubre 2008 donde se situó en torno a los $716...
> 
> - Si se produjera una fuerte caída del precio del Oro no veo porqué tendría que detenerse en torno a esos $1000-$1200 que comentas. El soporte que existe en esa zona está alrededor de los $972 y es muy débil en una escala temporal amplia. Si se diera una situación parecida a la que nos comentas y siguiera el "patrón" que piensas, pues nada impide ver precios bastante más abajo de los propuestos.



Sí podría ser. Simplemente me he mojado para dar una cifra aproximada. En la recesión de 2008-2009 hubo un ajuste desde los 1000$ hasta los 700$ aproximadamente. Por eso lo del 30% de pérdida durante la deflación que podría pasar en el futuro. 

Sé que no es un argumento de peso, pero me sirve a mí para estar preparado para esos vaivenes que llegarán en el próximo crash. Esto es un aviso a navegantes por si la gente piensa que automáticamente el crash bursátil va a significar el aumento instantáneo del oro. Puede que sí, o puede que no.

Entre el mínimo del crash bursátil y el mínimo local del oro, hay solo 3 meses de diferencia.



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Crash bursátil de grandes dimensiones lo va a haber. Tampoco hay que ser "pitoniso" para verlo venir ya que los fundamentales de las Bolsas no se sostienen se mire como se mire. Aquí se va a producir el mayor expolio de riqueza de la Historia y sino al tiempo... Y es que a falta de rentabilidad mucha gente se ve empujada hacia la asunción de riesgos innecesarios a falta de "memoria histórica"... El cuándo se va a producir eso es algo que está por ver y no me refiero a los "mini Crash" que pueden acontecer antes del de VERDAD... De todas formas, es muy probable que no haga falta esperar muchos años y, quizás, sea algo de entre 2 y 5 años, aunque podría ser bastante antes. Y es que es tan evidente que todos los activos están muy "burbujeados"...



También de acuerdo. Pero atención que el máximo en la bolsa lo podemos ver más pronto de lo que piensa. Hay que ver si consolida el reverso que está teniendo la economía americana y el deterioro de la europea. Si tengo que dar una cifra, el desencadenamiento del crash lo veo entre 2015-2016. Hay variables como el apalancamiento en bolsa o P/E están en máximos a lo 2007-style.


Hay un gráfico que muestra el más que evidente cambio de ciclo en USA:







Pérdida de fuerza del PIB USA.








La inversión en capital fijo dándose la vuelta también. Veremos si es un amago o consolida el cambio de tendencia. Véase en el gráfico que la bajada en la inversión en capital fijo precedió la caída en la economía. Empezó a caer en el 2006, y el resultado en 2007-2008 ya lo sabemos. No quiero decir que este indicador sea la bruja Lola para predecir recesiones, pero los datos que vemos ahora no son buenos desde luego.









Los préstamos en Europa bajando, es decir, machacando el crédito de empresas. Esta bajada se concentra en los países periféricos, y ya hemos visto lo que está pasando en sus economías...







En España el M3 bajando sostenidamente, no sé cómo pueden seguir en pie los bancos con las tasas de mora que hay.

Lo que intento transmitir, es que sin aumentos sostenidos y considerables de la masa monetaria viniendo de los créditos al sector privado, el chiringuito no hay quien lo sostenga. El sistema bancario europeo pinta mal...





fernandojcg dijo:


> - No veo que la política de USA y la UE vayan a ser dispares y más cuando se está avanzando en un "tratado" de mayor compromiso económico entre ambas partes y, además, los "poderes" reales que hay detrás son los mismos.



Yo no tengo tan claro este punto. Puede que tengas razón, pero no sé yo si los alemanes van a aceptar la inyección incondicional de capital en los bancos y la destrucción de la moneda (su moneda ). Sinceramente, no me extrañaría ninguno de los 2 escenarios. Vea este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476428-time-line-resolucion-bancaria-2013-14-a-27.html




fernandojcg dijo:


> - Si se diera un Crash de grandes proporciones, al igual que Quitas u otros tipos de "Confiscación", pienso que la huida hacia la "calidad" sería generalizada en la medida de posibilidades de cada cual. Por eso mismo, mí impresión particular es que los MPs debieran subir y bastante... Cuenta que en una GRAN CRASH bursátil y también de otros activos, los que recibirían "fuerte" serían los "manipuladores" actuales de los MPs y ya veríamos cómo podrían sostener su actual presión bajista, máxime si se diera la posibilidad bastante probable de un exigible físico de grandes proporciones.



De acuerdo. Veremos si es una demolición controlada como en 2008 o si la cosa tiene más emoción .



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Precios máximos en el Oro como los que sugieres me llevan a un mundo donde será muy difícil "vivir", ya que probablemente el escenario sería de colapso económico y/o bélico de enormes proporciones. Sería preferible ver el Oro a un "precio justo" y que estaría por encima de los anteriores máximos históricos, pero tampoco tocando el "cielo"...



Bueno, hay que pensar que serían los precios máximos puntuales. En ese momento, el pánico es máximo, y el precio del oro está sobreoscilando (overshooting) sobre su punto de equilibrio a medio plazo. En meses bajaría considerablemente.

No se por qué te puede extrañar. En los 80 el precio del oro llegó a los 800$. Teniendo en cuenta que desde los 80 la masa monetaria USA se ha multiplicado por 8, la europea por 9, la china más de 20, etc...y ahora la economía americana tiene menos peso específico que antes. El oro acumulado desde los 80, si considero un aumento del 2% anual (me parece excesivo, pero bueno), me resulta que se puede haber multiplicado por casi 1,8. Mucho menos que todo el dinero-deuda que se ha impreso en el mundo.

Con estos datos, la masa monetaria mundial puede haber aumentado perfectamente en un factor de 12. Si lo divido por 1,8, llego a un potencial precio del oro (puntualmente, en máximos) de 5300$.

También, en el crash del 29 y la crisis de los 80, el ratio DOW JONES/oro llegó a cerca de la paridad. No veo por qué ahora puede ser diferente. El DOW JONES puede llegar perfectamente a los 6000-10000 puntos, que podría equivaler a 6000$ o 10000$.

Sé que el argumento no es perfecto, simplemente expongo datos del pasado que pueden volver a darse. Y ojo, que en los 80 los USA no se embarcaron en ninguna guerra mundial a gran escala. Ya salieron escaldados de Vietnam 



fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, Kubatronik, esas son las "percepciones" que tengo actualmente al respecto de tu comentario.



Un placer de haberle leído y de responderle.

EDITO: Ya que me mojo para dar mi timeline, me ofrezco solemnemente a recoger gentilmente el OWNED si no se cumplen mis previsiones, siempre que los servidores de Calopez aguanten


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Le aseguro que para mí también es un placer debatir con Vd. y, además, he de felicitarle por una respuesta tan elaborada y acertada en su planteamiento, aunque es normal que existan algunas cuestiones en las que podamos diferir, pero en lo "sustancial" me parece que estamos bastante de acuerdo... ¿No le parece a Vd.?

Hay algunas cuestiones que sí me gustaría matizar:

- En la Deflación si no se aplica una Política Monetaria más o menos "eficiente", y dentro de la "ortodoxia" conocida, es que se hace inviable la aplicación de la Política Fiscal, ya que para combatir la Deflación se solía hacer desde estos tres pilares: aumento del gasto público, reducción de impuestos y aumento de las transferencias. Pero es que esto ahora no se puede hacer y esto es así porque los Estados están endeudados más allá del "cuello", por tanto habrá que ver qué se "inventan"... porque en la Economía actual ya no hay casi nada que siga los "patrones" conocidos.

- Para que comience otra Crisis primero tendríamos que "finiquitar" la actual y me temo que andamos muy lejos de poder hacerlo... Le dejo un informe de la ONU para el Ejercicio 2013 y que es bastante "esclarecedor"... He leído el correspondiente al 2014, pero francamente es muy pobre y no sé hasta qué punto se ajusta al rigor del año precedente.

- http://www.un.org/en/development/desa/policy/wesp/wesp_current/2013wesp_es_sp.pdf

- Hay algo que está obviando, Kubatronik, y es si se lleva a cabo -y todo apunta a que pueda ser así- el Acuerdo Transatlántico de Comercio e Inversión entre EE.UU. y la UE. En ese supuesto, ya veremos cuál es la situación y el margen de maniobra que le queda a Alemania...

- Saber cuál es la valoración "justa" del precio del Oro es algo sumamente complicado. Le anexo un artículo de una gente de los EE.UU. que se dedica al tema de la Inflación y en él comentan que el precio del Oro en los años 80 se correspondería con los $2337... De todas formas, ese artículo merece una detenida lectura porque es muy instructivo.

- InflationData: Is gold really a hedge?

Ya que me refiero a la Inflación, recuerdo que Alan Greenspan, ex Presidente de la FED, había comentado en varias ocasiones que el Oro era un indicador adelantado de la Inflación. Su teoría era que cada crecimiento de la demanda del Oro adelantaba la huida de los inversores del mercado de divisas y si esto ocurría era porque estos mismos inversores creían que las divisas podían perder valor. Para ser más claros: Inflación. En fin, algo más para tener en cuenta...

- Yo soy de la opinión que entre este año y el próximo año 2015 deberíamos asistir a una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas y, lógicamente, en las mundiales. Hay muchos analistas americanos que se han pronunciado en tal sentido, pero el CRACK de VERDAD lo espero un poco más adelante... Pero aquí ya entramos en el terreno de la Prospectiva y mís estudios actuales los tengo enfocados hacia la Geopolítica y no hacia los mercados bursátiles, aunque los sigo desde la "distancia"...

Bueno, amigo Kubatronik, lo dicho: un placer haber debatido con Vd. y sobre todo el haberle leído.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2014)

Voy a colocar otro enlace interesante y que refleja la evolución del precio del Oro vs Petróleo. Pienso que sirve para complementar los comentarios que hemos realizado Kubatronik y yo.

- Gold vs Oil Chart


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2014)

Otro buen artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LOS BANCOS CENTRALES NOS ESTÁN “LAVANDO EL CEREBRO”: MARC FABER

Y otro interesante y -para mí- acertado artículo. Hay que decir que su autor, D. Isidoro Moreno, es Catedrático de Antropología (Universidad de Sevilla)...

- Miedo a la gente


----------



## Kubatronik (5 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kubatronic: Le aseguro que para mí también es un placer debatir con Vd. y, además, he de felicitarle por una respuesta tan elaborada y acertada en su planteamiento, aunque es normal que existan algunas cuestiones en las que podamos diferir, pero en lo "sustancial" me parece que estamos bastante de acuerdo... ¿No le parece a Vd.?
> 
> Hay algunas cuestiones que sí me gustaría matizar:
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Gracias por la respuesta. Voy a intentar complementar su post y el mío.

Sobre cómo va a estallar la siguiente crisis mundial: Es evidente que va a venir por las dificultades enormes del sistema bancario. Cuál puede ser el detonante y donde? En la de 2008 fue USA con las subprime. En la próxima puede ser China con la burbuja inmobiliaria, puede ser el sistema bancario periférico de Europa, etc. Esto es como la combustión: si se tiene combustible y comburente, solo falta la chispa que inicie el proceso. Combustible hay: una deuda enorme. Comburente también: tipos de interés "inbajables". La chispa está al caer...

Sobre la posibilidad de que sea Europa. En el gráfico que he puesto antes sobre la deuda privada en la zona euro, el descenso continuado que se puede apreciar es un martillo pilón para los bancos. El maquillaje contable no podrá llegar a infinito. Estoy pendiente de más acontecimientos, pero lo que estamos viendo a día de hoy no es nada bueno: caída del Espirito Santo y del 3er banco austriaco. El carry trade parece no ser suficiente ante la caída del sector privado. En España sigue habiendo 190.000 millones de € de crédito moroso que desde el inicio de la crisis no han dejado de aumentar. Todo este dinero se va refinanciando patadón p'alante style. Miedo me da...

Sobre el precio máximo del oro en la próxima crisis y la inflación. En el artículo que comentas, se está utilizando el índice precios para ajustar el precio del oro. Creo que este método es equivocado, pues el índice de precios no recoge la cantidad de dinero-deuda creada por los bancos privados y centrales. Ya sabemos también lo sencillo de manipular el índice de precios. Por otro lado, la masa monetaria creada no se distribuye de forma lineal entre todos los activos o bienes de consumo, sino que cambia en función del activo. Si tengo que considerar un precio de 2400$, significaría que su precio se multiplicaría por 3 desde los 800$ de los 80. Ese factor 3 hace referencia solo a ciertos bienes considerados en la medida del IPC. Pero ha habido otros activos como la bolsa o las propiedades inmobiliarias que pueden haberse multiplicado por factores mucho más grandes que 3. Al final lo importante es el dinero creado que se puede mover de un activo a otro.

Otra variable importante es el valor del dólar como moneda de reserva. Los USA han estado exportando dólares al resto del mundo, sin que estos creen aumento de la masa monetaria en su país ni aumento de precios. Ya hemos visto que paulatinamente el dólar va perdiendo posiciones como reserva de valor. Por tanto, cada vez que los americanos quieran exportar inflación, tendrán menos éxito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/534149-rusia-rompe-baraja-petro-rublo-gold-43.html

Han pasado de acaparar el 71% de las reservas internacionales a cerca de un 60%. Y los acontecimientos que estamos viendo con Rusia y China parecen confirmar la tendencia bajista de este porcentaje.

Como dije también en mi post anterior, antes el precio del oro lo marcaba prácticamente la economía americana. Ahora hay que añadir a China e India. No será únicamente la inflación americana la que determine el precio potencial del oro. Insisto, como mínimo 6000$/oz en los momentos más crudos de la próxima crisis.

Con respecto al oro como indicador de llegada de inflación que decía Greenspan, no estoy tampoco del todo de acuerdo. Mi argumento es que ha habido siempre épocas inflacionistas e incluso muy inflacionistas y poca gente invertía en oro. Por qué? Porque había otros activos que se revalorizaban más que el oro. Véase inmobiliario, bolsa, etc. Repito lo dicho antes: la masa monetaria no se reparte de forma lineal entre todos los activos, sino que hay algunos que aumentan mucho más que otros. De esta forma se van sucediendo cíclicamente burbujas: primero el inmobiliario, luego las commodities, luego la bolsa, y seguimos! 

Yo diría que el oro se utiliza como último recurso en épocas de crisis profunda, en la que la mayoría de activos van a depreciarse. En esos momentos, el oro garantiza que no vas a perder el valor de tus ahorros (e incluso aumentar por efecto burbuja).

Y complementando también con el COMEX. La manipulación con el oro papel no sé cuanto más puede durar. Veamos lo siguiente:


Sin más: los bancos más importantes apostando a cortos con el oro. Saben que si sube el oro, significa mayor desconfianza en el sistema financiero. Lo atacan a muerte. Mientras que los especuladores independientes tienen más posiciones largas que cortas, los bancos importantes hacen lo contrario 







También habrá que seguir de cerca las evoluciones de los nuevos mercados de oro de Singapur y Shangai.

Ahora no tengo tiempo, en el siguiente post quiero ahondar sobre la inflación y la deflación.

Saludos cordiales a todos los compañeros auríferos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Voy a colocar otro enlace interesante y que refleja la evolución del precio del Oro vs Petróleo. Pienso que sirve para complementar los comentarios que hemos realizado Kubatronik y yo.
> 
> - Gold vs Oil Chart



Interesante, he visto que el chart solo incluye hasta abril 2013, he buscado un chart actualizado y aun esta mas claro todavia: acercandose a 8 la mitad de la media històrica de 15.

Incredible Charts: Gold-Oil Ratio


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Jul 2014)

Al final será en octubre y con los latunes caducadosienso:
Que no decaiga el humor,porque con tan malos pronósticos solo falta que nos despertemos de la gran pesadilla, y veamos que la realidad supera con creces la "dulce" ficción...:
Cuidad la familia y los buenos amigos por si acaso.
Bona nit


----------



## Kubatronik (6 Jul 2014)

A lo que iba sobre la inflación y la deflación. Primero, indicar que no siempre sube el oro ante la inflación de precios:







Este gráfico muestra la evolución del dinero M2 y el índice de inflación de precios.

Durante la subida del oro en los 70 hasta el pico de los 80, sí hubo una importante inflación de precios, acompañada del incremento de masa monetaria. Sin embargo, veamos lo que pasa en los 2000. La inflación de precios sube ligeramente, pero nada exagerado. Eso sí, la masa monetaria sube desbocada con mucha más pendiente que antes. En esta situación, el oro vuelve a pegar un subidón como en los 80.

Por otro lado, desde los 80 hasta los 2000, hay inflaciones de precios continuadas de más del 3% anual. Sin embargo, el oro estuvo plano durante estas 2 décadas, entre los 300-400$. El oro entró en la nueva fase alcista cuando la masa monetaria se desbocó en los 2000.

Lo que intento transmitir: el oro tiene grandes subidas cuando hay riesgo de crisis sistémica. Es a lo que nos enfrentamos ahora.

El siguiente punto es sobre el tipo de salida de la crisis. Inflacionista? deflacionista? Ambas?? La respuesta no es sencilla. Yo diría que ambas (algunos activos perderán precio, otros ganarán).

Tal como apuntan gurús como Jim Rickards o Marc Faber, estamos ante un duelo entre las fuerzas deflacionarias del mercado privado (tendencia a desendeudarse, no pedir nuevos créditos...tendencia a bajar la masa monetaria) frente a las fuerzas inflacionistas de las QE americanas, japonesas y LTROS europeas.

En mi opinión, los USA tienen 2 opciones: 
1. Retirar la QE próximamente cuando vean que la inflación sube en exceso. Resultado: subida de los tipos de interés de la deuda y default de la deuda pública y de parte de la deuda privada. Huida hacia activos más líquidos que la deuda, como el oro. En este escenario, hay una inflación inicial durante el QE, y posterior deflación de bastantes años, una década como mínimo. El oro sube ante el pánico del impago de la deuda, pero con la deflación el dólar se revalúa y el oro va perdiendo valor progresivamente.

2. Continuar con la QE de forma indefinida. Teniendo en cuenta el déficit por cuenta corriente de USA, la QE+infinito va a llevar a la destrucción del $. Los inversores se dan cuenta de la continua devaluación de la moneda y buscan otros activos que no se devalúen en exceso. Huida hacia el oro y divisas fuertes. Rechazo del $ y la deuda americana. Los países diversifican sus carteras de divisas renunciando al $. Más y más transacciones en las monedas locales. Deuda USA únicamente comprada por la FED.

La QE se hizo en Japón durante su "década pérdida" únicamente en la parte final del proceso. Durante la QE japonesa (2001-2006) tiraron abajo el yen un 30% con respecto al dólar. Ahora, los japoneses tienen otro programa de compra de activos de su banco central más bestial que el de los 2000, y sí están consiguiendo hacer subir la inflación...a base de destruir su moneda. De momento llevan un 20% perdido con respecto al dólar desde 2012, y eso que los americanos le están dando a la QE a tope.







La diferencia entre Japón y USA es su balance por cuenta corriente (entre otras cosas  ). Japón era un país con muchos ahorros y gran superávit en el balance por cuenta corriente. En parte esto ha servido para financiar el endeudamiento público japonés. Los acreedores de la deuda japonesa son los ahorradores japoneses. Sin embargo, los USA tienen un balance mucho más negativo, y una parte de su deuda la tienen los extranjeros. Por qué digo esto: porque me parece que la QE americana tendrá efectos mucho más negativos para el $ de los que tuvo la japonesa.

En este escenario, el $ tenderá a 0, escenario claramente inflacionista...pero no de todos activos de la economía.

Para que suban todos los activos y en general la economía suba de forma fuerte y diluyendo el valor de las deudas, hace falta que aumenten los créditos del sector privado considerablemente. De momento los americanos siguen aumentando la deuda privada (a un ritmo inferior que la QE), pero tengo serias dudas de que esto sea así tras la próxima recesión mundial. El tiempo lo dirá...






Balance de la FED en azul, créditos al sector privado en negro.

En Japón, la QE del 2000 no funcionó en este sentido:







En azul el crédito al sector privado, en negro los activos acumulados en el Banco de Japón efecto de las QEs.







En azul la inflación de precios y en negro el balance del Banco de Japón. Vemos el efecto limitado de la QE del 2000 en cuanto a subida de precios. Bueno, efecto nulo, la inflación estaba a 0% 

Los japoneses tuvieron la ola deflacionaria tras la explosión de su burbuja inmobiliaria, y su QE tuvo un incremento del crédito bastante flojo, comparado con los niveles de crédito antes de estallar la crisis.

Veremos si Europa se alinea con la política de destrucción de la moneda. De momento van así los balances de la FED y del BCE:







El BCE va reduciendo su compras directas de activos, mientras que la FED sigue con el botón de comprar deuda pulsado en continuo.

Qué intento contar con todo esto? Que USA, Europa y Japón o deciden destruir la divisa, o deciden impagar parte de la deuda privada y pública. En ambos escenarios el oro va a subir. En el escenario 1 se dará de forma abrupta, y en el escenario 2 de forma más progresiva. Gold wins, o mejor dicho, no te dejarás robar por los bancos centrales. También seguir con detenimiento el efecto del experimento de las QEs y las guerras de divisas, que nunca se había aplicado de forma tan brutal y ver si la inflación real se desboca o no.

Aquí habrá que ver el papel de China, que supongo tendrá mucho que decir. De momento parece que optan por devaluar el yuan...

Si todos devalúan su moneda...qué activo será refugio?

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 01:21 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Interesante, he visto que el chart solo incluye hasta abril 2013, he buscado un chart actualizado y aun esta mas claro todavia: acercandose a 8 la mitad de la media històrica de 15.
> 
> Incredible Charts: Gold-Oil Ratio



Compañero, aquí el gráfico actualizado:

Gold to Oil Ratio Historical Chart | MacroTrends







La única época en la que ha estado de forma sostenida en valores inferiores a 12 (valor actual), fue desde los 2000-2008.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Brillantes exposiciones y lástima que ahora no disponga de tiempo para entrar a debatir sobre su penúltimo comentario. El único "pero" que le pondría es que sus exposiciones no reflejan en lo que puede desembocar todo esto y es que una de las "soluciones" pasaría por un conflicto bélico evidentemente a escala mundial...

A esta conclusión llego por la semejanza que existe entre la Crisis actual y la del 29 y la posterior Gran Depresión y ya sabemos cómo se acabó "solucionando" y, por otro lado, me pregunto: ¿Por qué esa transferencia de riqueza de Occidente a Oriente? Desde una óptica puramente estratégica no tiene ningún sentido, a no ser que esperen "recuperarlo" más adelante por las "bravas"...

En cualquier caso, en un momento dado me dediqué a hacer diferentes cálculos teniendo en cuenta diferentes variables y llegue a la conclusión de que mí Oro valía más de $2.500 y mis compras iniciales se realizaron en un rango que va de los $600 a los $800. Después me he dedicado más a la Plata y es que le veo más potencial, aparte de que me gusta más (vengo de la Numismatica). Sin embargo, en las últimas caídas, aproveche para realizar pequeñas compras de Oro y ahora estoy sopesando muy seriamente el entrar en divisas "refugio", pero FISICAS y es que yo soy como Santo Tomás...

No sería descartable, como bien ha apuntado, que el despegue de los MPs no fuera inicial y en ese período, quizás serían más útiles aquellas monedas "fuertes" y saneadas como, por ejemplo, el Franco Suizo. Y es que existe una correlación entre las divisas con el Oro y el Petróleo. Me explicaré mejor: Existen 3 pares de divisas conocidas como "commodity pairs" y que guardan una fuerte correlación con el Oro y el Petróleo. Estos pares son:

- USD/CAD = Petróleo
- USD/AUD = Oro
- USD/NZD = Oro

Y podemos hablar también del "par" CHF/USD y es que el Franco Suizo tiene una enorme reserva de Oro en relación a su moneda. En cambio, en series históricas, no se observa esa correlación entre el USD y el Oro, apareciendo sólo en momentos muy puntuales y aquí habría que ver más un efecto de casualidad que otra cosa.

En fin, Kubatronik, en otro momento espero poder dedicarle más tiempo, aunque desde luego también prefiero dedicarlo a leer sus excelentes comentarios y que espero tengan cierta asiduidad en este hilo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronik: Dejo un enlace en el que nos dicen que vamos a seguir viendo más de lo mismo y es que esto es semejante a la drogadición y al síndrome de abstinencia: cuando la droga no acaba haciendo efecto, se inyecta más y más... hasta que ya no hay "drogadicto". Pues, respecto a la masa monetaria, veremos el mismo final. Por cierto, si Vd. observa unos gráficos de la masa monetaria y del S&P500, pero de principios de los años 90 hasta ahora vemos que esto no es "reciente" y que se están siguiendo unas pautas "inteligentes", por tanto "deliberadas"... No le extrañe a Vd. que acabemos viendo una divisa "electrónica" y que les será más práctica para el "maquillaje" contable.

- Levántate y presta: Draghi ofrecerá 1 billón de euros para resucitar el crédito en Europa - Noticias de Inversión

Y puestos a hacer "números", dejo este interesante artículo...

- The Case For $5,000 Silver - Yes, $5,000 Silver | munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2014)

- El crudo cae, mientras el oro resiste ¿próximos niveles? | Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (7 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos y saludos especiales a los nuevos foreros del hilo. Todavía estoy intentando asimilar la cantidad de info, a cada cual más interesante, que habéis expuesto últimamente :Aplauso:, y cutas conclusiones también comparto.

Pero cambiando ligeramente de tema:
Qué interés pueden tener los anglosajonios -iluminati en poner el Oro a 1000 dólares la onza. ¿?

Hace poco más de un mes el pirata Goldman (el tahúr de los 1050) le echó las zarpas a 21 toneladas físicas de soberanía ecuatoriana y desde entonces el Oro no ha parado de subir...

Remarco lo de pirata y añado lo de masón... Por escuadras y compases que no sea.

Cierto es que podría romper la alcista y retroceder en una onda 3 hasta los famosos 800 o 1050 pero también podría dirigirse al alza confirmando una onda 5 e irse camino a los $2000. en mi humilde opinión creo que será esta segunda opción pero, en fin, como siempre,,, divagaciones gratuitas.

Saludos


----------



## opilano (7 Jul 2014)

Y un año mas... sera en octubre


----------



## taurus (7 Jul 2014)

Definitivamente será este octubre


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2014)

No, yo no creo que sea en Octubre, al menos el de este año... Que haya "problemas", pues casi seguro, pero para lo más "gordo" aún queda más tiempo o esa es mí opinión personal. De cualquier modo, tampoco cuesta tanto seguir haciendo los "deberes" y lo que tenga que venir ya vendrá y ojalá que no lo tengamos que vivir...

# Aro: Te dejo un enlace y que responde a la pregunta que me formulabas respecto a una minera recomendada por Casey Research. 

- The Only PGM Stock You Should Buy | Casey Research

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (7 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kubatronic: Brillantes exposiciones y lástima que ahora no disponga de tiempo para entrar a debatir sobre su penúltimo comentario. El único "pero" que le pondría es que sus exposiciones no reflejan en lo que puede desembocar todo esto y es que una de las "soluciones" pasaría por un conflicto bélico evidentemente a escala mundial...
> 
> A esta conclusión llego por la semejanza que existe entre la Crisis actual y la del 29 y la posterior Gran Depresión y ya sabemos cómo se acabó "solucionando" y, por otro lado, me pregunto: ¿Por qué esa transferencia de riqueza de Occidente a Oriente? Desde una óptica puramente estratégica no tiene ningún sentido, a no ser que esperen "recuperarlo" más adelante por las "bravas"...
> 
> ...



Buenos días y buen inicio de semana,

Haces bien en tener en cuenta la posibilidad de una guerra por el tema de la transferencia de riqueza a oriente. La realidad es que la economía mundial se va a mover en el siglo XXI desde Asia, si no lo está haciendo ya. Acumulan población, recursos, tecnología y energía (Rusia y Oriente Próximo). No soy un experto en el tema, pero si se diera una guerra a gran escala estaríamos hablando de una guerra nuclear...crees esto factible? Veo más probable guerras de baja intensidad, guerra económica, alguna guerra a lo Siria, Ucrania, Libia, etc. Pero bueno, no descarto nada la verdad. En caso de darse una megaguerra, para financiar los déficits tendrán que hacer QEs elevados a la máxima potencia...En fin, solo desear que si hay guerra que no nos toque a nosotros.

Voy a insistir un poco más en el tema de las QE. Previamente había indicado que únicamente generando deuda privada se podía aumentar la inflación en la mayoría de actores de la economía (salarios incluidos) y hacer que se "disuelva" el peso de la deuda existente. Obviamente esto es un patadón p'alante sin salida a largo plazo.

Sin embargo, los QEs son diferentes que la deuda privada. Incluso peor 
En los QEs, en general, se gasta dinero en actividades o activos de poco valor económico y que no aumentan la productividad en la economía. En USA la FED compra las "mortgage backed securities", bonos del tesoro para seguir manteniendo un Estado insostenible y un largo etcétera. Son malas inversiones desde el principio.

El dinero barato en general tenderá a irse a inversiones de riesgo y alta rentabilidad (inicial al menos) y luego que arree el siguiente.

A efectos prácticos, la QE se comporta como una devaluación de la moneda, y a largo plazo ya sabemos lo mala que es la política de devaluación continua de la moneda...En España lo sabemos bien por la era Félipe González. También sabemos que los países serios son aquellos que tienen una moneda fuerte y estable que no las repúblicas bananeras. Las devaluaciones tienen efectos positivos a corto plazo por el reajuste de la balanza de pagos, pero a largo este efecto queda anulado y si encima tus vecinos hacen los mismo al final solo ha resultado en un robo a los ahorradores del país con la inyección de más masa monetaria y destrucción del valor de la moneda.

Las QE no hacen milagros en economía, por mucho que insistan los keynesianos bancos centrales. En Japón, veamos el milagro de la última QE:







El Banco de Japón "imprimiendo" a tope, la inflación ya empieza a subir a cifras nunca vistas desde hace décadas! En total, la última QE ha deprimido el YEN un 20% con respecto al dólar.







Encima a costa de...tirar abajo el balance por cuenta corriente. Japón tiene que importar muchas materias primas, sobretodo energía.

La pérdida se puede ver claramente en el déficit comercial actual:







Eso sí, están generando inflación que es lo importante para ellos 
Aún ganarán haciendo trampas al solitario. 

En definitiva, el efecto destructor de 1 billón de euros de QE es peor para la moneda que 1 billón de euros de deuda privada. No quiero decir con esto que la deuda privada sea buena ni que el sector privado siempre invierta bien. 

Si los Bancos Centrales siguen este juego, que nadie le quepa la menor duda que la nueva masa monetaria creada generará inflación y hará que el oro suba más pronto que tarde. Tras el crash bursátil no habrá una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria, el dinero-deuda tendrá que fluir hacia otros activos. Con un dolar fuerte, normalmente el dinero fluiría hacia la deuda y el dólar estadounidense, pero si cada vez el dólar es más débil, le hace perder atractivo. Esto significa potencial refugio en oro y en otras monedas fuertes como el CHF.

En cuanto a estrategias personales:

Sobre lo de acumular divisas en metálico me da un poco de cosa, vivo en un apartamento y no lo puedo enterrar en el jardín 

Yo, en lo personal tengo una estrategia de tener alrededor de un 10% ahorrado en oro y plata a muy largo plazo, ampliable a 30% en cuanto se confirme la tendencia alcista. Por lo demás, me voy a ir poniendo en "modo liquidez" progresivamente hasta 2015. Lo que no tengo claro es en qué tipo de liquidez. Miraré un poco más el tema de divisas a ver que tal.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic, Buenas Noches: Interesante lo que expones, bueno como siempre... Sí, creo que nos encaminamos hacia una guerra de grandes proporciones, aunque antes seguiremos viendo los habituales conflictos "regionales" o localizados por áreas geográficas. Mira, te dejo dos enlaces que te recomiendo leas detenidamente y luego "reflexiones" sobre ello...

En el primero se ve la dimensión que tiene la presencia militar estadounidense en el mundo y eso cuesta una "pasta" que tiene que ver también mucho con la "impresora", sino cómo iban a poder mantener esa estructura. Te recuerdo que el Imperio Romano de Occidente se fue al garete por dos causas fundamentales: la "impresora" de la época y por no poder mantener su estructura militar...

- La red mundial de bases militares de Estados Unidos - TintoBasico

Y en el segundo enlace fijate en el nº 7, el referente a una hipotética III Guerra Mundial, y subrayaría dos cosas: un posible origen en la Crisis financiera mundial y luego en la "reducción" de la población mundial. Ambas son muy factibles y "solucionarían" parte de la actual problemática mundial.

- Expertos rusos predicen las siete posibles guerras del futuro | Cubadebate

No creo que los americanos deseen una Guerra Nuclear y de hecho están trabajando en ello y, quizás, en otro momento abundaré más sobre ello... Otra cosa muy diferente es que los demás no tengan otra opción, así que de producirse un conflicto de esas características sería bastante más jodido de lo que podamos imaginar.

Volviendo al tema central, Kubatronik, pienso que efectivamente la deuda privada merece otra consideración, pero la realidad es que es deuda que se suma a la anterior, por tanto contribuye también a la formación de la "bola de nieve" y no está de más recordar que la deuda de los Gobiernos es una "chorrada" al lado de la que tienen las empresas y familias en el mundo occidental.

En cuanto a la "diversificación" personal, pues qué quieres que te diga... eso va en función de las "percepciones" que tengamos a futuro. Muy a mí pesar, pues suelo ser bastante prudente con mis finanzas personales, he tenido que subir muy fuertemente parte de mi Patrimonio a la posesión de MPs y ahora, como ya te decía, empiezo a buscar alternativas entre divisas "fuertes" y que para mí sólo son: el Franco Suizo y la Corona Noruega. Otra posibilidad sería explorar algunas acciones bursátiles en sectores sensibles como el del Petróleo/Gas y la Minería.

El tema de la Seguridad es algo que suele "frenar" mucho, pero tengo la ventaja de ganarme las "habichuelas" en ese sector y "algo" podemos hacer al respecto. De todas formas, cada vez me da más "escalofríos" tener el dinero en el Banco...

Bueno, Kubatronik, aquí lo dejo hasta otro momento. Recibe mís más cordiales saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Jul 2014)

Tema liquidez, se comentó tiempo atrás que la corona noruega y los dólares tanto canadienses como australianos, podían ser "seguros",yo personalmente tengo alguna corona,pero por si acaso también algún latún ja ja
Supieramos el futuro...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya: En el pasado me dediqué a la inversión y especulación en el mundo de las divisas y para mí siempre fueron interesantes los Dólares Canadienses y Australianos, sabiendo entrar, eso sí... Ahora bien, en casos extremos como los que algunos creemos que pueden suceder, lo mejor es estar fuera de las monedas anglosajonas. Y los yuanes, rublos, etc. ni los tengo en cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, karlilatúnya: En el pasado me dediqué a la inversión y especulación en el mundo de las divisas y para mí siempre fueron interesantes los Dólares Canadienses y Australianos, sabiendo entrar, eso sí... Ahora bien, en casos extremos como los que algunos creemos que pueden suceder, lo mejor es estar fuera de las monedas anglosajonas. Y los yuanes, rublos, etc. ni los tengo en cuenta...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando,se que alguna vez me lo comentaste,por eso investigué y al final opté por la corona noruega (tienen petróleo,gastan poco,disponen de ahorros para no se cuantas generaciones,un muy buén nivel de vida,están en europa pero no mezclados etc,etc...)se supone que serán los últimos en derrumbarse,por lo tanto su moneda ahora también es la mía.
Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (8 Jul 2014)

*Invertir en oro*
¿Aprenderemos de los errores del pasado?
*El oro ha sobrevivido a todas las grandes crisis y dificultades del pasado. Eso es algo que muy pocos pondrían en duda.*







2014-07-07

Dice un conocido refrán que el hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra. ¿A qué viene esta afirmación? Si hiciésemos un repaso de la cantidad de productos tóxicos de inversión que el hiperregulado sector financiero ha endosado a los clientes y consumidores en general, seguramente no tendríamos bastante con todas las páginas de este periódico. No obstante, es triste constatar que los españoles, sobre todo, seguimos erre que erre, tropezando no una, ni dos, sino muchas veces en la misma piedra.

Por más que nos hagan, seguimos pensando que 'papá Estado' siempre va a sacarnos las castañas del fuego. Que va a solucionar los problemas con una varita mágica. Pues va a ser que no. Y no porque lo digamos nosotros, sino porque los datos son muy claros. Si hablamos de pensiones, mal va la cosa. En cinco años vamos a estar en el ratio de sustitución de uno a uno. Esto quiere decir que España tendrá un cotizante por cada jubilado. ¿Y quién de los políticos es capaz de ponerle ese cascabel al gato?

Si hablamos de deuda externa del Estado, de nuevo se nos engaña. Gastamos como un 15% aproximadamente, más de lo que ingresamos, todo ello sin contar que debemos casi un billón de euros.

Mientras, en el paradigma de la inversión de los españoles siguen estando, en orden de importancia: la vivienda, locales y garajes, depósitos bancarios, fondos de inversión, planes de pensiones, acciones y derivados financieros. Pero se echa de menos la inversión en oro, ese viejo olvidado...

Y es que el oro, además de para hacer joyas, sirve para mucho más: para invertir en él, por ejemplo. Una posibilidad que no está vedada sólo a las grandes fortunas. Además de sus múltiples aplicaciones industriales el oro es también una inversión, siempre y cuando se haga en oro físico de inversión. Desde luego que las grandes fortunas invierten fuertes cantidades de dinero en lingotes de oro, pero no es menos verdad que poco a poco va calando en la gente común la idea de garantizar su patrimonio y el futuro de los suyos con oro, invirtiendo aunque sea poco a poco en cuotas que van desde los 30 euros en algo que, pase lo que pase, siempre va a garantizar su poder adquisitivo, es decir, que siempre significará dinero. Por otro lado, si lo que quiere es garantía en la compra y en la venta, lo más recomendable es dirigirse a una empresa que dé estas garantías por escrito.

Lo cierto es que el oro ha sobrevivido a todas las grandes crisis y dificultades del pasado. Eso es algo que muy pocos pondrían en duda. En la actualidad, su calificación como activo de inversión es triple A, es decir, se le considera como un activo de primer nivel, a la altura del dinero en efectivo pero sin el riesgo que conlleva representar la deuda de nadie. Además, su calificación no depende de ninguna agencia de rating. Así que, resumiendo: el oro es seguro, tiene una liquidez inigualable, conserva el poder adquisitivo del dinero y es un activo triple A. ¿Conoce algo mejor con lo que garantizar su patrimonio, el de los suyos y que garantice de mejor manera su retiro laboral?

Los alemanes, que suelen aprender de sus errores, invierten en oro físico el 25% de su capacidad de ahorro. Si quiere tropezar algo menos que los demás, cambie su paradigma de inversión y haga como las grandes fortunas. En el futuro, usted se lo agradecerá a sí mismo.

¿Aprenderemos de los errores del pasado? - Libre Mercado


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Que agradable sorpresa verte por este hilo... Como bien dices, y eso suele ser bastante desconocido, el Oro tiene la consideración de un activo de riesgo CERO... Dejo un enlace donde se explica esto que comentamos.

- https://www.monedasylingotesdeoro.com/es/noticia/basilea-iii-o-el-retorno-del-oro-como-dinero/00006/

# atom ant: A ti que te gusta este tema, fijate en el vídeo que enlazo y las referencias de Christine "Lagarta" al número "7": Minutos 1:22, 1:34 y 2:24...

- Occult Message in Speech by Christine Lagarde of IMF - YouTube

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## asqueado (8 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Que agradable sorpresa verte por este hilo... Como bien dices, y eso suele ser bastante desconocido, el Oro tiene la consideración de un activo de riesgo CERO... Dejo un enlace donde se explica esto que comentamos.
> 
> - https://www.monedasylingotesdeoro.com/es/noticia/basilea-iii-o-el-retorno-del-oro-como-dinero/00006/
> 
> ...



Hola fernando, he querido aportar mi granito de arena al ver el articulo y aportarlo a mis amigos los metaleros.
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- www.rebelion.org/docs/186877.pdf

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 07:37 ----------

Otro interesante artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: REPORTE CONTANGO: ¿HACIA DÓNDE VAN EL ORO Y LA PLATA?


----------



## Bucanero (8 Jul 2014)

Un poco de más información de los MP. Y un saludo a todos.
La plata en peligro de extinción - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

- La industria del oro se resiste a cambios en fijación de precios

- Entrevista a Javier Santacruz en Rankia sobre el mercado del oro

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 14:51 ----------

# Kubatronic: ¿Qué te parece esto?

- Peak Abenomics | Zero Hedge

Y dejo otro enlace que sirve para complementar el aportado por el conforero Bucanero. En el artículo ven a la Plata como la mejor inversión de la década.

- iShares Silver Trust (ETF), SPDR Gold Trust (ETF): Why Silver Will Be The Greatest Investment Of The Decade | ETF DAILY NEWS


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

Muy interesante...

- Divisas en el tercer trimestre... Se avecina la tormenta | Investing.com

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 20:08 ----------

El artículo que enlazo es bastante largo y es una entrevista bastante interesante que le hacen a James Turk y que tiene unos precios objetivos un poco por encima de los de Kubatronic, pero bueno en la "misma línea"... En fin, vale la pena "perder" algo de tiempo en su lectura.

- Turk: Bursting Money Bubble Could Inflate Gold To $12,000


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

Os dejo lo último que ha editado el amigo santia y os recomiendo su blog.

- Valora Oro


----------



## taurus (8 Jul 2014)

James Turk: Es la creencia de que la moneda nacional de que la gente está utilizando para las transacciones en el comercio es el dinero. Pero, de hecho, todas estas monedas no son realmente el dinero; son un sustituto de dinero que circula en lugar de dinero. 

Fernando:esta frase lo dice todo.


Y esta también

El país se está comiendo las semillas de maíz, y el resultado es que el capital acumulado puede esfumarse antes de que te des cuenta. La acción inmediata es absolutamente necesaria para parar la hemorragia, o el paciente se desangrará hasta morir.


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Jul 2014)

taurus dijo:


> James Turk: Es la creencia de que la moneda nacional de que la gente está utilizando para las transacciones en el comercio es el dinero. Pero, de hecho, todas estas monedas no son realmente el dinero; son un sustituto de dinero que circula en lugar de dinero.
> 
> Fernando:esta frase lo dice todo.
> 
> ...



Si es que más claro: agua.:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

taurus dijo:


> James Turk: Es la creencia de que la moneda nacional de que la gente está utilizando para las transacciones en el comercio es el dinero. Pero, de hecho, todas estas monedas no son realmente el dinero; son un sustituto de dinero que circula en lugar de dinero.
> 
> Fernando:esta frase lo dice todo.
> 
> ...



Hola, taurus: Hace tiempo que sigo a James Turk y -para mí- junto a Marc Faber son de lo mejorcito dentro del mundo "metalero" anglosajón. Ya os iré colocando suyas.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: A ti que te gusta este tema, fijate en el vídeo que enlazo y las referencias de Christine "Lagarta" al número "7": Minutos 1:22, 1:34 y 2:24...
> 
> - Occult Message in Speech by Christine Lagarde of IMF - YouTube



jejeje, gracias Fernando... por darme pié a seguir divagando

El siete puede interpretarse como el número que señala a Pamplona que por cierto en estas fechas está llena de australianos y americanos. Supongo que para una intervención realmenta a saco contra el EIIL y de paso adueñarse de oriente medio, les vendría dPM un atentado de falsa bandera...

::... divagando a lo grande 

saludos


-------------------

Interesante los precios del grano


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, taurus: Hace tiempo que sigo a James Turk y -para mí- junto a Marc Faber son de lo mejorcito dentro del mundo "metalero" anglosajón. Ya os iré colocando suyas.
> 
> Saludos.



Marc Faber Outlook for Gold & Silver July 2014 | MARC FABER BLOG


----------



## atom ant (8 Jul 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Marc Faber Outlook for Gold & Silver July 2014 | MARC FABER BLOG



mientras esté por encima de 1250-60 el Oro sigue alcista y es cierto que la inversión en oro todavía no está, o al menos yo no la veo, generalizada.... comparto la opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2014)

Hola, atom ant: A propósito de lo que comentas te dejo un enlace y que nos dice que al Imperio cada vez le están creciendo más los "enanos"... hasta en "casa". No, no sería extraño un atentado de falsa bandera e incluso "nuevamente" en los EE.UU. Sobre esto que te comento se especula mucho allí, es más hace tiempo que lo están "esperando"...

- ¿Estallará pronto la "primavera americana" en Estados Unidos?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Jul 2014)

A Rusia de momento la tienen bastante neutralizada con lo de Ucrania, y China también tiene su pequeño conflicto en sus fronteras... esta agresividad que últimamente demuestran los EEUU la interpreto como la de cualquier carnívoro acaparando una comida. quieren Oriente medio solo para ellos.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Te dejo un enlace que te permitirá seguir con tus "divagaciones"...

- El misterio belga continúa - exbilderberg


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

Interesante enlace el que dejo y en el que se hace referencia a España donde dice que se han comprado bonos gubernamentales al interés más bajo desde... ¡1.789! Je,je,je... hace un par de años se vendieron a precios desorbitados y, la verdad, que alguien me diga en qué ha cambiado nuestro país desde el punto de vista económico-financiero. No, si tengo toda la razón cuando digo que el mundo financiero es un puto casino...

- Welcome to the Everything Boom, or maybe the Everything Bubble


----------



## atom ant (9 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Te dejo un enlace que te permitirá seguir con tus "divagaciones"...
> 
> - El misterio belga continúa - exbilderberg



Hola, buenas tardes, el "incidente" de Bélgica es algo que estaba funcionando antes y seguira funcionando después, máxime cuando supongo que ni chinos ni rusos estén comprando deuda USA.

le quito un cero, le quito dos, qué más dá, a fin de cuentas habíamos quedado que el dinero es una cuestión de confianza.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

He estado revisando algunos artículos atrasados y me he fijado en uno que comentaba que en el último informe trimestral de las posiciones financieras de George Soros, éste se había desprendido de todas sus participaciones en grandes bancos mundiales y había entrado en
empresas tecnológicas y del sector minero: minas de Oro para ser más concreto.

Esas mineras son:

- Yamana Gold (Code AUY)
- AuRico or (Code AUQ)
- New Gold inc. Cda (Code NGD)


----------



## atom ant (9 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante enlace el que dejo y en el que se hace referencia a España donde dice que se han comprado bonos gubernamentales al interés más bajo desde... ¡1.789! Je,je,je...



Desde un punto de vista de la física un universo paradógico y surrealista sería la característica de los últimos instantes cuando está a punto de devorarte un agujero negro....

Saludos


----------



## hemingway (9 Jul 2014)

Me estoy empezando a formar así que me hago un hueco.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

Hoy he recibido un artículo (¡Gracias, Ana!), que aunque ya hace unos dos meses de su publicación, no lo hemos colocado en el hilo y es bastante interesante, así que no cuesta nada colocarlo porque sigue siendo de actualidad y es obra del genial Claudio Vargas...

- Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones de un Mundo Finito - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2014)

Parece que tiene "buena pinta"...

- The Biggest Silver Miner You've Probably Never Heard Of

Y esto es bastante interesante...

- Rebelion. Hay Alternativas y se pueden poner en marcha


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2014)

Pues, no le falta razón...

- Una simple ecuación económica está destrozando España - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## atom ant (10 Jul 2014)

Interesante esta tarde Wall Street ... al loro


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Interesante esta tarde Wall Street ... al loro



Sí, atom ant, parece que hoy correrá la "sangre" por las Bolsas... No sé si ya ha comenzado la corrección que algunos tenemos pronosticada, pero desde luego acabaremos viéndola. Las valoraciones no se sostienen y el sector bancario sigue tan podrido como cuando empezó esta Crisis.

Sin embargo, resulta llamativa la evolución positiva que tienen los MPs y los "metaleros" ya conocemos bien lo que se denomina "huida a la calidad". Je,je,je... suele pasar cuando no hay "paraguas" y llueve. No veas lo que sucederá cuando "diluvie", aunque para eso aún queda tiempo...

Dejo un enlace:

- Las reservas oficiales de oro se incrementan en mayo de 2014

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2014)

*metal refugio*

Buenas tardes foreros,

Tengo una pregunta de las de neófito pardillo pero que como no para de marearme prefiero hacerla aún a riesgo de que se confirme que la (mi) ignorancia es muy atrevida.

Los metales preciosos lo son porque son raros ¿no?
¿Qué ocurriría si mañana nos salen los que ya manipulan los mercados con que han descubierto un mineral rarísimo que sirve para mil cosas en la industria nosécuantos? ¿Podría perder el oro su estatus de metal refugio?

Bueno, ya me diréis si la pregunta tiene fundamento o no.

Un saludo.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (10 Jul 2014)

Tendran que traerlo de marte por lo menos


----------



## bukowski (10 Jul 2014)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de las de neófito pardillo pero que como no para de marearme prefiero hacerla aún a riesgo de que se confirme que la (mi) ignorancia es muy atrevida.
> 
> ...



Bueno, esa pregunta es mas de ciencia ficción que de realidad. Los elementos de la tabla periódica son los que son, no aparecen nuevos elementos por arte de magia. Surgen nuevas aleaciones o compuestos, pero elementos nuevos NO.


El oro puede perder su status de metal "refugio", ha pasado en mayor o menor medida a lo largo de la historia, pero inducido por imposiciones políticas (prohibición de tener oro, ruptura del patrón oro, etc..), en ningún caso por que la gente deseche voluntariamente el oro como "dinero" real.

En cualquier caso, a día de hoy los metales tienen mayor relevancia como "valor" real, mas de lo que tenían hace 20-30 años, pues la burbuja del dinero fiduciario es enorme e incontrolable. Otra cosa es que se imponga un saqueo del metal por "bien común", como ya ha sucedido, en cuyo caso, tener el metal físico, puede ser además de una gran reserva de valor, un problema para quien lo posea.


----------



## karlilatúnya (10 Jul 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> Bueno, esa pregunta es mas de ciencia ficción que de realidad. Los elementos de la tabla periódica son los que son, no aparecen nuevos elementos por arte de magia. Surgen nuevas aleaciones o compuestos, pero elementos nuevos NO.
> 
> 
> El oro puede perder su status de metal "refugio", ha pasado en mayor o menor medida a lo largo de la historia, pero inducido por imposiciones políticas (prohibición de tener oro, ruptura del patrón oro, etc..), en ningún caso por que la gente deseche voluntariamente el oro como "dinero" real.
> ...




Por eso hay que comprar una parte "no oficial",por si acaso...
un saludo


----------



## dmdp78 (10 Jul 2014)

George Soros es uno de los que aposto contra España y contra el Euro, éste tipejo si que necesitaria una inspección de Hacienda y de la CASA urgente tal y tal.....


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Conozco a frisch de hace tiempo y su pregunta no es la propia de un "friki", sino de alguien que plantea un supuesto, pero me temo que es casi imposible de llevar a la realidad y, en cualquier caso, de producirse tampoco viviremos para verlo...

Hombre, frisch, hay elementos que en determinadas culturas tienen más valor/precio que el Oro y, por ejemplo, tenemos el Jade en la cultura china, pero por regla general y desde las primeras civilizaciones organizadas, el Oro y también la Plata han sido los referentes como valor "monetario". No veo porqué tendría que cambiar esto y más en la situación actual en que se encuentra el mundo. Quizás, los próximos "monos" que nos sustituyan encuentren otro elemento que reemplace al Oro, pero ya te digo que nosotros no lo veremos...

En realidad, como bien dice Bubowski, veo más problemas en los aspectos confiscatorios y/o represivos que puedan darse respecto a su posesión. Y no sería nada "extraño", pero imagino que como en todo habrá unos "tempos" que nos permitirán un determinado margen de maniobra. Bueno, sobre este tema he escrito largo y tendido en este hilo y en el anterior.

Respecto a George Soros no seré yo quien defienda a semejante personaje y que ya tiene su "historial"... Ahora bien, eso no quita para que se facilite información sobre el mismo si uno lo considera de interés. Tampoco es una "invitación" a seguir sus movimientos porque muy probablemente se entre con el "pie cambiado"...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Jul 2014)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de las de neófito pardillo pero que como no para de marearme prefiero hacerla aún a riesgo de que se confirme que la (mi) ignorancia es muy atrevida.
> 
> ...




Firsch, los metales preciosos no lo son tanto por su rareza (hay muchos elementos mas raros o poco frecuentes) como por sus propiedades (inalterables, reconocibles, densos, divisibles, ...) Y por su historia, que en el oro, por ejemplo, hace que tenga un ratio flow/stock de un 2-3%, es decir que la produccion anual es de solo un 2-3% de las reservas existentes en el mundo, lo que limita sus variaciones de precio.

Busca informacion sobre las propiedades ideales del dinero o de que tiene el oro de especial, hay varios articulos interesantes sobre el tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Como decía conozco bastante bien a frisch y te aseguro que, a nivel cultural y de experiencia en muchos aspectos de la vida, aquí poco le vamos a "enseñar", aparte de que sin ser estrictamente "metalero" también está en el "ajo"...

Su pregunta está formulada como si se tratará de una persona desinformada, a nivel de calle, para que lo entendáis. Y tú, EstudianteTesorero, al igual que yo sabemos de muchos que se han pasado por los hilos "metaleros" para decirnos aquello de la "reliquia bárbara" y bla,bla,bla... En fin, entiendo que frisch ha pretendido hacer de "Wally" y buscar unas "explicaciones" que pudieran satisfacer la curiosidad de los "neófitos"... 

Te aseguro, EstudianteTesorero, que frisch hace tiempo que sabe lo qué son los MPs...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 23:19 ----------

Bueno, vamos a ir repasando la información y los artículos del día, e iré colocando algunos enlaces. Para empezar dejo el siguiente:

- Las actas del FOMC, más acomodaticias de lo esperado | Investing.com

Por cierto, hoy he leído un dato bastante preocupante: la tasa de desempleo en Australia ha alcanzado máximos de los últimos 11 años... Pues, menos mal que estamos "saliendo" de la Crisis.


----------



## esseri (10 Jul 2014)

Wenas . Pregunta práktika para iniziados.

Sé k entra de lleno en la pura espekulazión, pero me interesaría realmente la opinión de algún/os forero/s veterano/s.

En ké margen razonable kreéis k se puede mover un distribuidor de MP tipo Andorrano, Oro direkt, etz...respekto a sus proveedores ? A kuánto puede konseguir su merkanzía ?

Grazias de antebrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Dejo lo último que ha editado Guillermo Barba. Lamentablemente, Brasil se encamina a un "camino" que algunos ya conocemos por aquí... Parece ser que Dilma Rousseff no ha sido una digna sucesora de Lula da Silva.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BRASIL Y LA PÉSIMA “INVERSIÓN” EN SU MUNDIAL

El siguiente artículo que enlazo es muy interesante...

- Gold “Disappearing” For 300 Years? Badiali says own these “‘Gold Banks’ and Miners that Will Benefit Most from Higher Gold Prices” | Stock Gumshoe


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Como decía conozco bastante bien a frisch y te aseguro que, a nivel cultural y de experiencia en muchos aspectos de la vida, aquí poco le vamos a "enseñar", aparte de que sin ser estrictamente "metalero" también está en el "ajo"...
> 
> Su pregunta está formulada como si se tratará de una persona desinformada, a nivel de calle, para que lo entendáis. Y tú, EstudianteTesorero, al igual que yo sabemos de muchos que se han pasado por los hilos "metaleros" para decirnos aquello de la "reliquia bárbara" y bla,bla,bla... En fin, entiendo que frisch ha pretendido hacer de "Wally" y buscar unas "explicaciones" que pudieran satisfacer la curiosidad de los "neófitos"...
> 
> ...



Pues no le veo ni el sentido ni la gracia a simular tener menos conocimiento del que se tiene, me alegro de no haberme molestado en buscar los articulos para linkarlos, 10 minutos mas que hubiera perdido para nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Hombre, tampoco te lo tomes a mal y no creo que haya simulado nada. Simplemente, hace una pregunta que puede parecer absurda, pero que no lo es tanto para le gente corriente. Y si hubieras puesto unos links pues tampoco habrías perdido el tiempo, ya que frisch no es -como ya he dicho- estrictamente "metalero" y le gusta leer, al igual que a otros muchos foreros que se pasan por este hilo y no son tan "metaleros" como podemos serlo tú o yo e incluso ni serlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (11 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo lo último que ha editado Guillermo Barba. Lamentablemente, Brasil se encamina a un "camino" que algunos ya conocemos por aquí... Parece ser que Dilma Rousseff no ha sido una digna sucesora de Lula da Silva.
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: BRASIL Y LA PÉSIMA “INVERSIÓN” EN SU MUNDIAL
> 
> ...



A los 2 ó 3 años de Lehman y del inizio de la petada de la burbuja kañí, mogollón de apilatotxos portugueses ,mutxos de ellos dejando unas trampas akojonantes, se 
embarkaron kon los 100K k exigía Brasil komo inversión para residenzia y lizenzia rápida de aktividad. Los pedreiros portugueses son muy valorados y tienen sus nexos kon Brasil... no eran 4 flautistas k llegaban al mundo de yupi. Estamos hablando además de gente k se había komido el burbujón portu a pulso, o sea, k además, gente k sabe bajarse a la arena, no 4 niñatos montadores de pladur.

Kuando llegaron, en 2010/11...ya estaban hasta los mismísimos...y viendo komo los pioneros k azertaron rekogían el petate traspasando subkontratas bajo manga y sin kerer komerse las obras ni de refilón.

No es k vaya a petar...está atxitxarrao haze 4 ó 5 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Amigo, conozco bien Brasil por las conexiones familiares y de amigos que tengo por allí... De hecho, un buen amigo -constructor él- se ha vuelto para España y ya me dijo, en su momento, que allí pasados los Juegos Olímpicos va a ser más que caótico y el problema es que se va a traspasar a todo el continente americano y luego ya conoce Vd. el "efecto mariposa"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

¡Ojo! a esto...

- Inside Look: Check out this Unprecedented Bear Market Formation Since 2000 | Elliott Wave International


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2014)

Hola a todos,

Bueno, siento que mi pregunta haya sido malinterpretada.
No soy un friki, efectivamente, y la pregunta la he hecho en serio.
No me gusta tomarle el pelo a nadie que sólo conozco virtualmente.

Mis conocimientos "técnicos" sobre los MP son muy pobres. Leo mucho y, poco a poco, voy aprendiendo.

La pregunta viene un poco inspirada porque tengo la absoluta convicción de que el objeto final de toda esta fase de la Historia que nos está tocando vivir es, pura y simplemente, el control absoluto de los ciudadanos (si es que todavía podemos llamarnos así). El dinero no es más que un instrumento. Una etapa en el proceso de control.

Es por eso que me preguntaba si el sistema tiene capacidad de falsear los datos y decidir que, por ejemplo, el oro ya no vale nada.

Por vuestras respuestas, entiendo que eso no es posible ya que, al final, cuando todo se derrumbe, la gente seguirá confiando en los MP como medio de compraventa de bienes. Sin embargo, creo que el sistema (y alguno de vosotros lo ha apuntado) sí puede pura y llanamente prohibir la utilización del oro con esos fines.

Mientras más vueltas le doy, creo (no estoy seguro) que un valor seguro de verdad, es ser propietario de tierra que pueda ser cultivada. Por supuesto, lo uno no quita lo otro. MPs y tierra.

En fin, son reflexiones sin más y valen lo que valen.

Un fuerte saludo a todos y gracias por haber contestado.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

# novembre: Gracias por la aportación. Todo lo que venga de Unai siempre será bien recibido en este hilo.

Dejo un enlace:

- El oro apunta a los 1.400 dólares, donde encontrará resistencia | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes...
Pues discrepo con Ud, frisch, para sacar una cosecha además de tiempo y trabajo hace falta estabilidad y orden; en una situación de hambruna, pretender atrincherarse en un huerto para defender cuatro tomates y unas gallinas no creo que sea la mejor opción.

Saludos


----------



## bukowski (11 Jul 2014)

frisch dijo:


> Mientras más vueltas le doy, creo (no estoy seguro) que un valor seguro de verdad, es ser propietario de tierra que pueda ser cultivada. Por supuesto, lo uno no quita lo otro. MPs y tierra.
> 
> En fin, son reflexiones sin más y valen lo que valen.
> 
> Un fuerte saludo a todos y gracias por haber contestado.



1-"afortunados aquellos que cultivan tierras paternas"

2-" Producir tu propio alimento, es producir tu propio dinero."

No recuerdo de quien son estas dos citas, pero son sentencias que a lo largo del tiempo, y parece que en un futuro cercano, tendrán una mayor relevancia.

Pero ojo!!!! que al igual que puedan reducir-prohibir el comercio de metales, tb se puede poner cerco a la propiedad de terrenos de cultivo. Hace pocas semanas se planteaba por parte del gobierno alguna opción de gravar el autocultivo, pagando por lo producido aunque no hubiese lucro con ello.

Irremediablemente, la política y políticos actuales, nos dirigen hacia el mayor de los controles (1984 inside), se busca que se pague por todo, por cualquier beneficio que se pueda obtener, o cualquier servicio, aunque sea producido por y para uno mismo. Un ejemplo claro es el esperpéntico impuesto "al Sol" del ministro Soria, que sobrepasa con mucho lo inmoral y hasta lo divino. Nada de obtener un auto-beneficio de un bien inagotable y libre, máxime, cuando perjudica a las sectores clave-privatizados de la sociedad. , en este caso las eléctricas.

Respecto a los terrenos, son sin duda una gran ventaja, por lo comentado de auto-abastecerse, pero recalco mi punto de vista, y es que antes de imponer un "robo" a los metaleros ( escasos en España), impondrán una subida de impuestos a los propietarios de terrenos de cultivo, así como un impuesto por producir sus propios alimentos ( y este país si tiene bastante huertos-fincas en comparación a metaleros).

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes...
> Pues discrepo con Ud, frisch, para sacar una cosecha además de tiempo y trabajo hace falta estabilidad y orden; en una situación de hambruna, pretender atrincherarse en un huerto para defender cuatro tomates y unas gallinas no creo que sea la mejor opción.
> 
> Saludos



Sin duda, en una situación de hambruna, no puedes pasar el tiempo protegiendo tu huerta. De hecho, el robo en huertas en la zona en la que vivo está al orden del día, aunque no creo que sea (todavía) por hambre.

Sin embargo, digo yo que, llegado el momento, algún lugar habrá en la tierra donde uno pueda refugiarse ¿no?

Dejo esta conversación porque ya no tiene que ver con el tema del hilo.

Gracias a todos por vuetros comentarios.


----------



## Queenda (11 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio. ¿donde esta el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí y eso que tuvimos nuestras "diferencias", pero de "buen rollo", como debe ser... Al menos, coincidimos en lo de echar a estos HdP a "gorrazos" y parece que va a ser así. Como dice el conforero Bukowski estos cabrones dejan en "aprendices" a los 40 ladrones de Ali Baba...

Sé que te dedicas al AT y ya sabes que yo suelo "pasar" de él, aunque he estado muchos años en los mercados y, evidentemente, lo he utilizado, pues es una buena herramienta para comprar y vender a unos determinados niveles, "pero"... También sabes que "manos fuerte" (leones) rompen resistencias y soportes como mantequilla cuando les da la gana. Y lo sé por experiencia propia...

Hombre, Maximum_Trolling, tu AT podría ser más o menos como nos comentas, pero claro hay tantas incertidumbres de aquí a Diciembre, así qué quieres que te diga... Pienso que en ese corto espacio de tiempo pueden pasar muchas cosas, especialmente si al final llega la fuerte corrección en las Bolsas que algunos tenemos pronosticada y que no es el Crack "bestial" que luego vendrá y para el que aún falta tiempo...

"Analizando" lo que nos comentas, pues la resistencia fuerte en el Oro está en el entorno de los $1469, pero si lo rompe con volumen veríamos precios muy por encima de los $1500... Respecto a la Plata, pienso que la resistencia a romper está en los $24 y si los rompe, pues probablemente no haya "problemas" hasta los $28 aproximadamente. Bueno, llevo años en los MPs y estos serían los precios de referencia por arriba y por abajo no veo, de momento, que se perforen los últimos mínimos, pero vamos todo es posible en la "Viña del Señor"...

Respecto al par EUR/USD hace tiempo que se debieran cumplido tus previsiones y no te extraña que no haya sucedido aún... Estuve bastante tiempo en el Forex y hay movimientos en las divisas que en mis tiempos no se entenderían. En cualquier caso las sigo porque, a pesar de las comisiones bancarias, estoy comprando divisas FISICAS y, especialmente, CHF. Yo no sé cómo lo ves tú, pero de aquí un par de años tendré mejores "señales" para saber por dónde pueden ir los "tiros" y busco proteger mi Patrimonio de la mejor forma posible.

Volviendo a los MPs si llegan hasta donde piensas, pues a esperar, ya que no hay "prisa" y ya sabes que yo soy un "metalero inmovilista" y si bajan, pues nada se vuelve a comprar... Es tan sencillo como tener las cosas "claras".

Bueno, Maximum_Trolling, agradecerte tu colaboración y espero verte más asiduamente por aquí y ya sabes que yo no soy un "talibán" de los MPs...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 20:46 ----------




Queenda dijo:


> Pillo sitio. ¿donde esta el oro?



Ja,ja,ja... En la "esquina"...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kubatronik (11 Jul 2014)

Buenas noches a todos,

Al fin tengo algo de tiempo para escribir...

Os dejo un artículo de 2010 que leí hace tiempo y me pareció interesante. Eso sí, para coger con pinzas.

Al menos la parte de 2009-2014 la ha clavado 

Si esto se cumple a rajatabla, la caída de las bolsas de 2015 será una simple caída sin grandes efectos. El gran Crash sería en 2018-2019. Tal como comentabas, Fernando 

Oil's Leading Indication for Stocks - Free Weekly Technical Analysis Chart - McClellan Financial







Last week, we looked at the leading indication given by "real" yields, foretelling what the Dollar Index should do months later. We call this sort of phenomenon "Liquidity Waves", referring to the way that a wave of liquidity moves from one market to the next in sequence, and causes similar behaviors as it passes through each market.

This week's chart shows another interesting Liquidity Wave relationship. Here we take a really long term look at crude oil prices and the DJIA. The oil price plot is shifted forward in the chart by 10 years to reveal how oil's price movements are seen again a decade later in the DJIA. 

I don't have a good hypothesis to explain why it should work this way, which is a little bit troubling, but then I don't have a complete explanation for the precise amount of time lag seen in other price relationships. I just see the very good correlation in their price patterns, and figure that there must be a relationship there in order for such a strong correlation to persist for such a long time. It may not even be a cause and effect relationship, where rising oil prices cause the DJIA to rise a decade later. They may just be symptoms of some other unseen cause that works on each market.

Even without understanding the reason why it works, it is fascinating to see this relationship, and ponder its implications for the future. Before going there, I should note that it has not always worked perfectly. The big run up to the 1981 top in oil prices was not quite matched by the DJIA, but remember the oil market in the 1970s was dominated by the restrictive efforts of OPEC. Anytime that a government or quasi-governmental agency puts its thumb on the scale, prices are likely to get skewed.

The March 2009 bottom for the stock market was a great example of an echo of past behavior in the oil market, coming 10 years and 5 months after the November 1998 bottom in oil prices. So far, the rebound in stock prices is matching the rebound seen in oil prices during 1999. 

The real question is whether the DJIA can match the strong uptrend in oil prices during the decade of the 2000s, a bull market which took oil all the way back up to the top of its parallel trend channel. Those channel lines, by the way, equate to a 4.26% compound annual growth rate for oil prices. Seeing an up move in the stock market that is equivalent to the huge up move in oil over the past decade would conflict with some of my other long term projections, especially considering that the retiring baby boomers will be starting to pull money out of investments instead of putting money into the stock market. One possibility is that the Fed won't be able to tame inflation, and we then have to add a zero to all of our stock prices to account for hyperinflation. Or we could see an up move in the DJIA that matches the timing but not the magnitude of oil's run.

We've covered just a few examples of Liquidity Waves here in these Chart In Focus articles. Our Liquidity Waves seminar DVD dives into more of these fascninating phenomena.

Tom McClellan
Editor, The McClellan Market Report

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 21:35 ----------

Otra gráfica para darse cuenta de como se ha comportado el oro a largo plazo, comparado con el Dow Jones.

Si se repite otra crisis de dinero fiat como la de 1980, veremos el ratio entre 1-5.

Parece que se está finiquitando la bear trap del oro, y empieza a ganarle terreno al Dow. Al menos eso espero 

Alguien podría pensar que no se dará la vuelta el oro contra el Dow...pero ya sabemos lo cara que está la bolsa y las manipulaciones de los metales preciosos. El ratio va a bajar como ha hecho en las 2 crisis sistémicas precedentes.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Bueno, gracias por tu aportación y hoy parece que el hilo está más animado, pero bueno va bien y dentro de la corrección que suele caracterizar al mismo.

Respecto a lo que comentas, tengo un estudio del que he dado ya algunas "pinceladas", pero lo tengo encarado hacia la Geopolítica. Evidentemente, las Bolsas deberían ir por delante de los acontecimientos que espero y no sé hasta qué punto serán las "desencadenantes" del proceso final. Necesito saber qué va a suceder en el 2016 para ver si mis "recuentos" son correctos y, de estar acertado, las fechas siguientes serían 2018, 2019 y 2020... Si tuviera que pronunciarme ahora mismo, a falta de la "confirmación" que necesito, me inclinaría por el 2018... Bueno, últimamente, me están llegando estudios de analistas americanos que van en la misma dirección y es que cada día que pasa somos más los que tenemos las mismas "percepciones".

Mira, lo tenía "aparcado", pero como sé que a ti te gustan este tipo de artículos te lo enlazo y convendrás conmigo que casi TODO se está "descontrolando"... Esto es un derrumbe en toda regla, pero a "cámara lenta"...

- Gordon T Long : Global Macro Economic Research : Macro Insights

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kubatronik (11 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kubatronic: Bueno, gracias por tu aportación y hoy parece que el hilo está más animado, pero bueno va bien y dentro de la corrección que suele caracterizar al mismo.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas, tengo un estudio del que he dado ya algunas "pinceladas", pero lo tengo encarado hacia la Geopolítica. Evidentemente, las Bolsas deberían ir por delante de los acontecimientos que espero y no sé hasta qué punto serán las "desencadenantes" del proceso final. Necesito saber qué va a suceder en el 2016 para ver si mis "recuentos" son correctos y, de estar acertado, las fechas siguientes serían 2018, 2019 y 2020... Si tuviera que pronunciarme ahora mismo, a falta de la "confirmación" que necesito, me inclinaría por el 2018... Bueno, últimamente, me están llegando estudios de analistas americanos que van en la misma dirección y es que cada día que pasa somos más los que tenemos las mismas "percepciones".
> 
> ...



Interesante los detalles, Fernando. Ya había leído en Zerohedge sobre las recompras de acciones. Por si alguien no ha abierto el enlace, comenta que el 90% de los beneficios de las empresas del S&P500 se invierten en recompra de acciones (entre otras cosas). Las empresas no están inviertiendo el cash en desarrollo de negocio...

A ver si mañana tengo tiempo, y encuentro el artículo donde explica la caída enorme del CAPEX por parte de las petroleras. En resumen, las petroleras tienen costes de exploración y explotación crecientes, y con los precios actuales casi no les compensan los nuevos pozos no convencionales. Veremos como evoluciona el tema, yo le doy una importancia enorme a la evolución del petróleo y al precio del oro a largo plazo, dada su correlación. El crédito fácil propulsado por los bajos intereses facilita el tener un petróleo más barato (ver ejemplo del shale gas en USA, que sería insostenible sin el crédito gratis). De aquí una parte de los movimientos de los países productores en favorecer al oro u otras divisas diferentes al dólar.

También comentar el tema de los bail-in en Europa y del supuesto paro del tapering en USA.

Buenas noches, saludos cordiales


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (11 Jul 2014)

Hola fernando, te respondo a algunas cosas:



fernandojcg dijo:


> También sabes que "manos fuerte" (leones) rompen resistencias y soportes como mantequilla cuando les da la gana. Y lo sé por experiencia propia...



Desde luego, el día 19 de junio se vio claramente, cuando una mano fuerte le metió un largo a los metales y rompió el segundo canal bajista del oro, además de consolidar la ruptura al alza de la plata, no sé muy bien qué pasó y el volumen en el Comex no parece indicar nada raro, sin embargo leí esto en una web:



> Updating since Saturday’s review, one surprise was the withdrawal on Tuesday of nearly 2 million oz from the big silver ETF, SLV. Based upon trading volume and the upturn in silver prices last week, I had expected a deposit of as much as 2 million oz instead; therefore, an explanation is in order. Since net selling in SLV is quite unlikely on advancing prices, the most plausible explanation for the withdrawal is that shares were converted to metal and the metal was shipped out of the trust to somewhere it was more needed.
> 
> Confirming what can only be called tightness in the wholesale physical silver trade has been the continued heavy turnover in the COMEX-approved silver warehouses this week. For the first two days of the week, close to 2.5 million oz have moved in and out from the warehouses. The continued rapid movement of physical metal into and out from the COMEX silver warehouses is aligned with the surprising withdrawal from SLV as pointing towards physical silver tightness. - Silver analyst Ted Butler: 18 June 2014



Thursday, June 19: Today in Gold and Silver - TheStreet

Quizás tenga algo que ver.




> Pienso que en ese corto espacio de tiempo pueden pasar muchas cosas, especialmente si al final llega la fuerte corrección en las Bolsas que algunos tenemos pronosticada y que no es el Crack "bestial" que luego vendrá y para el que aún falta tiempo...



El Dow Jones está claro que ha entrado en modo burbuja, con los anuncios de la Fed de que va a retirar la compra de activos y que en 2015 va a subir tipos ya debería estar corrigiendo, pero se resiste... Lo malo de las burbujas es que es imposible saber cuándo explotarán, pero que lo hará estoy casi seguro, hasta donde baje dependerá de si la economía real se ha recuperado o no. Con el Ibex y las bolsas europeas, lo mismo, entre el caso Gowex y el banco Espírito Santo que es considerado sistémico a nivel europeo por el BCE parecía que el desplome había comenzado, pero los soportes a largo plazo siguen aguantando...



> Respecto al par EUR/USD hace tiempo que se debieran cumplido tus previsiones y no te extraña que no haya sucedido aún... Estuve bastante tiempo en el Forex y hay movimientos en las divisas que en mis tiempos no se entenderían. En cualquier caso las sigo porque, a pesar de las comisiones bancarias, estoy comprando divisas FISICAS y, especialmente, CHF. Yo no sé cómo lo ves tú, pero de aquí un par de años tendré mejores "señales" para saber por dónde pueden ir los "tiros" y busco proteger mi Patrimonio de la mejor forma posible.



Mientras el Banco Nacional Suizo tenga manipulado el tipo de cambio es una excelente ocasión para comprar francos suizos físicos, no para especular porque al estar manipulado y no saber cuándo acabará esta situación es tontería, pero para proteger patrimonio es una muy buena idea, en mi opinión incluso mejor que el oro, en eso discrepamos, pero en que Suiza es uno de los mejores países del mundo creo que estamos de acuerdo, envidia me da la democracia directa y la escasa corrupción que tienen allí, por no hablar de los salarios y la calidad del trabajo.



> Bueno, Maximum_Trolling, agradecerte tu colaboración y espero verte más asiduamente por aquí y ya sabes que yo no soy un "talibán" de los MPs...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Intentaré pasarme más a menudo, aunque entre las caídas del foro, el cambio de servidor y que cada vez menos gente visita este foro se me quitan las ganas :S

Saludos a ti también .


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Sí, ya edite lo que comentas respecto a la "manipulación" en este caso "positiva" del pasado día 19 de Junio. También puse el gráfico y está en mi comentario nº 1689 del 21 de Junio. En el tema de los MPs suelo estar bastante bien informado.

Respecto a Suiza es uno de los mejores ejemplos de lo que debe ser un país y su ciudadanía y dan sana envidia a aquellos que tenemos valores similares, pero que el destino o vete a saber qué nos ha ubicado en otro lugar totalmente opuesto. Una auténtica pena. SI, el CHF en FISICO me parece un buen lugar para estar "protegido" ante cualquier imprevisto y el mal menor son las comisiones bancarias, pero también estoy harto de pagar los seguros habituales y que acabo no utilizando. Además, como bien dices, el "anclaje" que tiene la moneda suiza la hace sumamente atractiva desde casi todos los puntos de vista.

Muy probablemente, en caso de colapso financiero, las monedas "sólidas" serían muy pocas y que yo simplifico en dos de ellas: el CHF y la NOK. Siendo ahora mismo más atractivo el CHF. En esa "primera etapa" serían más interesantes que los MPs, pero luego éstos tomarían el relevo o eso creo. En fin, ya sabes que uno tiene que "moverse" y lo hace en función de sus particulares "percepciones".

En lo personal, valoro mucho tus comentarios, así que por aquí te esperamos. Además, en este hilo, mantenemos nuestra "media" de visitas y esa es buena señal, aunque a mi también me suele poner de muy "mala uva" el tema del servidor y el deterioro que observo en el nivel del foro, aunque la verdad es que me muevo poco de este hilo y que ya me da bastante faena.

Saludos cordiales.

Hola, Kubatronic: Del artículo que te he enlazado destacaría también la parte en la que se comenta una de las mayores artimañas históricas de la FED y del Tesoro de los EE.UU. La "putada" consiste en aumentar el efecto riqueza para elevar los precios de los activos y mantener el bajo rendimiento de los bonos (en mínimos históricos).

Para ello, la FED necesita que los precios de las acciones se mantengan elevados y cuentan con la complicidad interesada de las empresas en esta auténtica FARSA.

Luego, el artículo explica muy bien el arbitraje fiscal perfecto que están realizando las empresas americanas (¿sólo ellas?) y parece increíble, pero el Estado propicia el desmantelamiento del propio Estado... Por esto y muchas otras cosas hace que "envidie" un país como Suiza.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 00:01 ----------

Antes de ir al "sobre", dejo un enlace que puede interesarte Kubatronik, al igual que a otros foreros.

- The Real Shale Story Is No Longer in the United States


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2014)

Thomson Reuters/ CME Group es el grupo ganador que administrará el nuevo London Silver Price Fix...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: SE JUEGA LA FINAL… POR NUEVO “SILVER FIX”


----------



## Sistémico (12 Jul 2014)

Aunque no postee, os sigo leyendo desde las sombras, ya que no tengo nada que aportar y sí mucho que aprender. 

Por cierto, ha sido llegar kubatronik y elevar el nivel del foro como hace años no veía desde la época de JCB(aka capitán asteriscos). Aunque hubieron sus movidas, de todo se aprende. Mi fecha de registro no muestra realmente los años de seguimiento de burbuja.info. 

También, gracias al resto de foreros que comparten sus conocimientos y "percepciones", enriqueciendo ésta clase de hilos.

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (12 Jul 2014)

Sistémico dijo:


> Aunque no postee, os sigo leyendo desde las sombras, ya que no tengo nada que aportar y sí mucho que aprender.
> 
> Por cierto, ha sido llegar kubatronik y elevar el nivel del foro como hace años no veía desde la época de JCB(aka capitán asteriscos). Aunque hubieron sus movidas, de todo se aprende. Mi fecha de registro no muestra realmente los años de seguimiento de burbuja.info.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco aporto mucho,pero me gusta picarlos de vez en cuando;así no se me amariconan ja ja
La verdad es que aquí se aprende más que en el bar tomando cañas,y además es más saludable:XX:
De toda la información que hay aquí,seguro que la menos "vistosa" será la que "pronto" nos ayudará a pasar los "malos tiempos"
Un saludo y gracias a los que desinteresadamente comparten sus percepciones con los demás sin recibir nada a cambio.
Larga vida al hilo...


----------



## Kubatronik (12 Jul 2014)

Sistémico dijo:


> Aunque no postee, os sigo leyendo desde las sombras, ya que no tengo nada que aportar y sí mucho que aprender.
> 
> Por cierto, ha sido llegar kubatronik y elevar el nivel del foro como hace años no veía desde la época de JCB(aka capitán asteriscos). Aunque hubieron sus movidas, de todo se aprende. Mi fecha de registro no muestra realmente los años de seguimiento de burbuja.info.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los halagos Sistémico. No sé yo si mis comentarios suben el nivel o no, eso es a juzgar por los demás foreros. Pero la decadencia global del foro es evidente. Hay poquísimos posts de foreros argumentando, dando razones de peso con tablas, gráficos, etc. Eso se echa de menos de hace años. 

Solo tienes que fijarte en el principal, estoy harto de la NEP, del Promotor, de las malas formas...el 90% de los hilos no tocan ningún fundamental económico. Afortunadamente parece que este hilo es un oasis en el desierto de cordialidad y buenas formas. Vamos, lo mínimo exigible entre personas educadas. 

Si te fijas en mi número de mensajes, son relativamente pocos para el tiempo que llevo. Prefiero opinar cuando creo que puedo aportar algo, si no prefiero no hacer perder el tiempo a la gente 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Siempre que llega alguien a este hilo con ganas de aportar y de debatir es una "bendición". Efectivamente, la llegada de Kubatronic ha subido el nivel de los últimos tiempos, al igual que la intervención de ayer de Maximum_Trolling y también la entrada de bukowski, bucanero y otros. Eso no quita para que en este hilo, al igual que en el anterior, hayan habido también debates muy interesantes y, lamentablemente, muchos de aquellos foreros ya no participan, aunque me consta que algunos de ellos siguen entrando en el hilo.

El mantenimiento del nivel que algunos deseáis es algo que depende de vosotros, pues se echa en falta que la gente se anime a escribir, aunque sea de forma esporádica, puesto que a falta de ello no queda más remedio que ir colocando información y que aquí suele ser de "calidad", aunque a algunos pueda no gustarles por su particular "colorido" ideológico. Sin embargo, se va a continuar en esta línea y sobre todo vamos a seguir intentando que este sea un hilo "modélico" en cuanto a las formas y donde debe procurarse mantener unos mínimos de educación y argumentación, algo de lo que anda bastante "cojo" buena parte del foro...

Aprovecho la ocasión para enlazar una noticia bastante interesante y que trata sobre el fuerte contrabando que sobre el Oro hay en la India. Un ejemplo: en el aeropuerto de Nueva Delhi se incautaron el pasado año 2013 la cantidad de... ¡352 kgs.! Y eso que las autoridades estiman que esa cantidad es "mínima" en relación a lo que pudo haber entrado. 

Si eso ha sido por avión, qué no habrá entrado por otros conductos...

- Gold smuggling into India hits record highs | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Te dejo un enlace que seguramente te interesará. Es del mes pasado y, afortunadamente, todavía no lo había eliminado.

- Longterm production - Oil Sands Research and Information Network - University of Alberta

Y esta otra noticia no estará indicando "enfriamiento" en la Economía mundial... Al menos, no deja de ser otro mal dato y que apunta a la misma "dirección".

- Africa

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (12 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes, lo prometido es deuda (qué mal me suena esta frase) 

Con respecto al petróleo, os dejo este artículo que en mi opinión es de lo mejor que he leído y os servirá para haceros una idea de hacia donde vamos con el oro negro.

En las gráficas siguientes, se ve como los costes para las petroleras suben casi un 11% anual desde el año 2000, esto no es moco de pavo. Se ha llegado a tal punto en que el precio del barril no cubre los costes de muchas explotaciones (en función del tipo de extracción). Por ello, las petroleras están decidiendo recientemente bajar sus CAPEX a únicamente las extracciones más rentables. Se habla de caídas de CAPEX de alrededor de un 20%.

La mitad de la industria petrolera necesita precios de más de 120$/barril para ser rentables. Un 25% necesita precios de más de 130$/barril. Y estos precios son a día de hoy, seguirán aumentando en el futuro pues cada vez se explotan pozos menos rentables que los anteriores. A día de hoy estamos rozando los 100$/barril.

Bueno, pues como las petroleras bajan su inversión en nuevos pozos, estamos asistiendo al principio de la bajada en la producción. Es obvio que ante esta bajada, el precio tenderá a equilibrarse al alza hasta que la petroleras recuperen rentabilidad.

Esto afecta al oro, pues petróleo y oro ya hemos demostrado que están correlacionados. En situación de equilibrio, con un petróleo a 130$ y con una media histórica de oz oro / oil = 15, llegamos a precios del oro en equilibrio de 1950 $/oz. Pero ojo, que en modo burbuja el ratio oro / oil puede llegar a 30 ( 3900 $/oz ).

Bueno, como veis son muchos los indicadores que van a lanzar el oro hacia arriba, pero básicamente petróleo y masa monetaria son 2 de los grandes indicadores a seguir.

Saludos









Beginning of the End? Oil Companies Cut Back on Spending | Our Finite World

Columbia | SIPA Center on Global Energy Policy | Global Oil Market Forecasting: Main Approaches & Key Drivers

http://energypolicy.columbia.edu/sites/default/files/energy/Kopits%20-%20Oil%20and%20Economic%20Growth%20%28SIPA%2C%202014%29%20-%20Presentation%20Version%5B1%5D.pdf

Recomiendo leer la presentación pdf con detenimiento, no tiene pérdida.





















http://gailtheactuary.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/kopits-45-industry-needs-oil-prices-over-100.png?w=640&h=451


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (12 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta relativa al petróleo que puede sonar una tontería, pero lei hace tiempo que las petroleras se cubren en cuanto a bajadas de precio del crudo, por eso siempre están bajistas en los mercados de futuros, pero luego leo noticias como esta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-bp-dice-que-quedan-53-anos-de-petroleo.html

Y me pregunto... ¿Realmente no se está disparando el precio del petróleo por las propias posiciones bajistas de las compañías petrolíferas? ¿O lo que estoy diciendo es una tontería?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Impecable aportación, una más... La verdad, es que poco puedo añadir, primero porque en el tema del Petróleo no he profundizado tanto como tú y en segundo lugar tengo que "digerir" toda la información que has aportado.

Para ampliar un poco más la información pongo unos interesantes enlaces en Español:

En este van los precios del Petróleo en el período comprendido entre 1861-2008. Sería interesante tener un gráfico actualizado y que se ajustará a la inflación del período.

- http://indicadores-movilidad.racc.es/uploads/20090217/PRECIO_PETROLEO_CRUDO.0.pdf

En este otro la evolución del precio del Petróleo en el período 2002-2013.

- Evolución del precio de los carburantes - Gráficos en 20minutos.es

Y este otro es muy interesante, pero sobre todo en su parte final...

- Cuánto petróleo queda en el mundo

Hola, Maximum_Trollig: Supongo que Kubatronik te podrá dar una mejor respuesta, pero entiendo que el Petróleo no está "disparado" en su precio, ya que las petroleras tienen que embarcarse continuamente en grandes proyectos para compensar el declive de los yacimientos ya demasiado maduros y también tienen que mantener sus objetivos de crecimiento. Se estima que por debajo de los $100 la rentabilidad está seriamente amenazada y claro eso va a ir en aumento.

En lo personal, yo no creo que el Petróleo se acabe, antes nos "iremos" nosotros... Lo que muy probablemente sucederá es que cada vez será más difícil y caro de extraer y sólo estará disponible para quien pueda pagarlo. Más o menos como en los principios de la extracción petrolera.

No, no creo que a las petroleras les interesen las posiciones bajistas y yo lo veo más como una forma de "cubrirse", aunque puedo estar equivocado. De hecho, en los Gobiernos centroamericanos es bastante habitual asegurar sus exportaciones de Petróleo y podría dar los ejemplos de México y Ecuador.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Kubatronik (12 Jul 2014)

Hola Maximum Trolling. Para nada es una tontería, hay artículos académicos que tratan sobre el efecto de hedgear el petróleo y gas en el precio de las acciones y del petróleo.

Mi opinión:
El hedging de las petroleras es para protegerse de un caída del precio del petróleo para un determinado contrato. Así controlan el riesgo y saben de antemano el precio efectivo de la transacción.

Podrías pensar que esto tira hace abajo el precio, sin embargo los compradores de petróleo abrirán contratos largos para protegerse de una subida del precio.

Así que, lo comido por lo servido. 

También hay que pensar que estas aperturas de contratos de futuros están en equilibrio y en mi opinión son sanas, si lo comparas con otros futuros como los del oro, en los que los futuros tienen mucha más fuerza que el físico y no representan la realidad del precio. Para mí, el precio a largo plazo lo determina la oferta y demanda de petróleo y no los contratos de futuros.

Aquí un ejemplo de COT del petróleo;

http://graphics.thomsonreuters.com/ce/AGG-COT.pdf

Crude Oil and Crude Oil Derivatives Transactions by Oil and Gas Producers - He Xu - Google Libros


http://myweb.dal.ca/kxu/hedging.pdf


Si el precio no se ha disparado más es porque la situación económica no es tan buena como nos intentan vender...

Añado otro comentario.

El ratio del oro vs petróleo está cerca de 12, un valor muy normal dentro de lo que ha sido la historia de este ratio. Durante el Gold Standard de los USA estuvo el precio anclado ahí mucho tiempo. En términos de oro, que es el verdadero dinero, el petróleo sigue valiendo lo mismo que hace 90 años...

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Jul 2014)

Buenas a todos,

Desde la caída del servidor que no me paso por aquí, con tantos días que estuvo burbuja fuera de juego, la verdad es que me puse en otras cosas y el tiempo se pasó.

Ahora toca ponerse al día, menos mal que seguís con el hilo, lo malo es que toca leer mucho, afortunadamente -supongo- la mayoría de posts valdrá la pena leerlos.

Y bueno, tengo dos cosas que me han dado una señal de alarma,

Resulta que normalmente hay compro-oro en todos sitios, pues ahora me he encontrado con que ya "te acosan", es decir, hay personas que te siguen e insisten en que si tienes joyas u otros objetos de MPs que se los vendas, no me extrañaría en sitios puntuales de grandes ciudades como Madrid -que es muy normal-, pero en ciudades pequeñas y centros comerciales, pues como que no es normal, tampoco me parecería extraño que si fuera una franquicia y algún trabajador que vaya a comisión se "lo curre", pero es que son de tiendas de diversos colores y nombres.

Parece ser que es el nuevo modus operandi de los compro-oro, están intentando sacar la máxima cantidad de MPs posible al de a pie.

Y la otra es que me he encontrado con que el andorrano ya tiene competencia, nada más y nada menos que el ECI, de momento vende sólo las de FNMT (a precios burbujeados de FNMT, of course), pero hablé con un dependiente y me comentó que posiblemente traerían más monedas de otros países.

Vuelvo a lo mismo, quizás en ECIs grandes en grandes ciudades como Madrid o Barcelona, puede ser que se haya hecho toda la vida, pero en ciudades pequeñas yo no lo había visto, incluso recuerdo haber preguntado en alguna ocasión y se descojonaron de mí (la verdad es que no, pero sí que me vieron como un bicho raro, jeje).

Y con este impase que tenemos con los precios, pues resulta algo como mínimo a tener en cuenta, ya que parece ser que cada día que pasa es más difícil contener los precios.

Y me da la sensación que están preparando a la gente para que se haga a la idea de que los MPs serán parte de su vida.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Por fin has "aparecido"... Bueno, ya podrás comprobar que el hilo ha estado bastante movido en los últimos días y es que han entrado a colaborar nuevos conforeros. Y tienes a uno (Kubatronik) al que le va el mismo "rollo" que a ti: el Petróleo. El amigo está "puesto" en el tema y es un lujo tenerlo por aquí.

Conozco lo que me comentas en ciudades como Barcelona y Madrid, pero de ese "acoso" en pequeñas ciudades o poblaciones no tenía constancia. En donde vivo, que es una ciudad mediana importante, esto no sucede y se limitan a "bombardearnos" los buzones.

No sé si te he entendido bien, pero yo no veo que el Sistema esté por la labor de que los MPs formen parte de nuestra vida, más bien me parece que es una táctica para "secar" el Oro de la población occidental y luego ya veremos si no van a por la Plata...

Refinanciado, sabes que soy un poco -o muy- propenso a las "conspiraciones" y, en ocasiones, he llegado a pensar que una se las formas más extremas para "robarnos" los MPs pudiera consistir en la creación de una divisa occidental "electrónica". Lo digo porque la "complacencia" de Occidente por el trasvase de Oro hacia Oriente tiene que tener "truco" y es que, desde un punto de vista estratégico, no hay por dónde cogerlo. Por tanto, puestos a "especular", con poco fundamento la verdad, podría darse por "hecho" que va a haber dos bloques muy diferenciados y que todavía están por definir, ya que todavía hay muchos intereses cruzados de todo tipo: económicos, financieros, políticos, etc. En fin, ya veremos...

El precio del Oro sigue bien "sujeto", a pesar de las alzas actuales y es que si con la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania no rompió la resistencia, pues es que hay que esperar cosas "peores" y que evidentemente llegarán, aunque yo tampoco tengo ninguna "prisa"... Dicen que el tiempo pone las cosas en su sitio y aquí no va a ser diferente... Mientras una buena dosis de "paciencia".

Aprovecho para dejar dos enlaces:

Uno donde ya buscan el Oro "debajo de las piedras"...

- Ivory Coast gold output to reach 22 tonnes by 2016 | West Africa

Y el otro muy interesante y que trata sobre la "Guerra de Divisas"...

- Currency Headwinds? You Mean Price War - Bloomberg View

Bueno, Refinanciado, espero verte más a menudo por aquí y recibe mis más cordiales saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Jul 2014)

Hola Fernando, pues si que por fin he aparecido, a ver si puedo estar por aquí mas a menudo, lo malo que es con mi nuevo "cargo", mis amos me tienen muy liado y a veces llego con ganas de hacer nada. De hecho, este año no he podido seguir con mi huerto urbano, a ver si en agosto al menos pruebo con calçots, jeje. Espero adaptarme pronto al nuevo ritmo y poder seguir con las cosas que me gustan, que aparte de que uno tiene una vida después del curro, también es muy importante estar al día con información real y no de los mass-mierda.

Será interesante leer a Kubatronic, por lo que comentas, seguro que aprenderé de él. Ya sabes que mi fuente principal es Crashoil de Antonio Turiel, así que otras fuentes no vendrán mal.

Y bueno, respecto a lo del "acoso" me ha chocado bastante, incluso en un carrefú que tiene dentro un pequeño centro comercial. Lo del buzoneo a tope, incluso varias veces al día, a mí me sabe bastante mal por el desperdicio de papel, pero en fin, tanto jode el papel al amazonas como la extracción de MPs.

Bueno, la verdad es que no me explique bien, quise decir que intentan devolver la creencia del valor de los MPs a la gente, pero sin que éstos los tengan. Imagina que llevan casi 50 años lavándole el coco a la gente para que no vea el valor de los MPs, pues a la mayoría les hablas de MPs y te miran como un bicho raro.

Pero con la situación actual, quizás se tenga que volver a una especie de patrón oro (no total, mas bien algo parcial) y será algo violento decir a la gente de golpe, que siempre sí con los MPs (o algo por el estilo).

Si vendes MPs con "glamour" en tiendas de la "jet set" -o de quiero y no puedo, jeje com o ECI, poco a poco le meterás la idea a la gente de que los MPs son lo "+ in", pero estarán al alcance de muy pocos y lo que hay, está muy pero que muy burbujeado.

Claro que también puede ser que la FNMT no venda ni una moneda y esté buscando "nuevas alternativas" para poder colocar sus monedas a incautos.

Lo de la moneda electrónica ya existe, de hecho como perfectamente lo sabes, tan sólo el 5% del "dinero" fiduciario existente, está impreso o en monedas, el resto... simples bits.

Lo que creo es que intentarán crear una moneda "base" que controle a todas, pero que coexistirán tantas monedas como sea posible, me atrevería a decir que cada región podría tener su propia moneda (por ejemplo, varios tipos de euros, según donde vivas), quizás también haya multinacionales que tengan la suya propia (en pelis futuristas, les llaman "créditos").

¿Porqué lo creo? porque el gran negocio de cambio de divisas será muy difícil de erradicar, piensa en lo fácil que sería cambiar por ejemplo yenes japoneses a cambio de reales brasileños, pues no, no funciona así, tiene que haber un dólar de por medio (llevándose su respectiva comisión).

Sabemos que eso ya funciona con el USD, pero el único país implicado son los USA, lo que creo es que intentarán implicar a todos pero tendrán que poner encima de la mesa "reservas" basadas en sus recursos, esclavos disponibles (comúnmente llamados ciudadanos), MPs, tecnología, etc.

Según las reservas que aportes, será tu peso en esa moneda mundial. Lo que creo es que piensan seguir imprimiendo ad infinitum, pero que sólo un país lo haga ya es insuficiente.

Y lamentablemente, en lo único que podremos defendernos será en ser poseedores de MPs.

Saludos


----------



## Kubatronik (13 Jul 2014)

Buenos días,

Solo aclarar que no soy ningún experto en petróleo, ni tengo los conocimientos de otros conforeros como Alb ni mucho menos de Antonio Turiel...

Conozco algo el tema de la energía porque trabajo en el sector y siempre me ha interesado, y he ido aprendiendo de forma autodidacta por internet y foros como crisisenergetica.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: No serás un "experto" en Petróleo, pero de lo que no hay duda es que estás "puesto" en el tema y eso es lo que yo valoro. Vamos, que sabes lo que dices... No como algunos que van por ahí diciendo bla,bla,bla y ninguna argumentación que les avale.
Además, este es un hilo de opinión, debate, aporte de información, etc. y de aquí nadie va a salir con un "Master"... Sin embargo, sirve para que la gente pueda tener una información alternativa a la "oficial" y darle al "tarro" con cierto fundamento. Por tanto, Kubatronic, aportaciones como las tuyas son las que nos hacen falta por aquí.

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, la verdad, es que te echaba en falta. Llegue a pensar que te habías "acojonado" por el vídeo, ya sabes...

Entiendo lo que me comentas, Refinanciado, pero no lo veo. Cuando me refería a la divisa "electrónica" me refería a las declaraciones de Kenneth Rogoff al respecto y que lleva tiempo con ello. Dejo un enlace que es bastante aclaratorio y, si lo pensamos bien, sería la "pata" definitiva para la "plastificación" del dinero...

- Kenneth Rogoff on La falsa solución del cuatro por ciento - Project Syndicate

Llegado a ese punto, y si se consolidará, pues los MPs tendrían que "aflorar" ya que me imagino que habrían unas determinadas leyes que "obligarían"... Si lo piensas tiene "sentido" y el único inconveniente que tienen es que no parece que dispongan del "tiempo" suficiente para llevarlo a cabo. Hay demasiados frentes abiertos en el mundo, aunque es una opción que no debe despreciarse, aunque pueda parecernos muy "orweliana".

Refinanciado, sabemos que hasta hace poco se estaba trabajando en conseguir un nuevo sistema monetario y que estaría compuesto de una "cesta" donde estaría, entre otros, el Oro, pero con los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos, la actual Guerra de Divisas, etc. parece que no están por la labor y por eso comentaba que vamos hacia dos "bloques" que están todavía por definir bien.

Pasando a otra cosa, dejo un enlace de un artículo que acabo de leer y donde Rogoff dice algo que todos sabemos, menos los burros que nos gobiernan... Rogoff, al referirse a Protugal, Irlanda y España dice: "Todos tienen una inflación de DOS digitos, un crecimiento moribundo y sufren significativos problemas de deuda."

- Europa y su pulsión de deuda - 13.07.2014 - lanacion.com *

Y una noticia sobre el Oro...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/133624-rusia-produccion-oro-eeuu

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 15:33 ----------

Y dejo otro enlace para "complementar" lo aportado por novembre.

- ¿Cuáles son los desencadenantes más plausibles de una nueva crisis mundial?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2014)

Me ha gustado mucho el artículo que enlazo... ¿Qué pasa, demasiado "optimista"? Bueno, ya sabéis que soy muy "platero"...

- SILVER - $150/oz Possible In Coming Months Due To Tiny Size Of Physical Market | Zero Hedge


----------



## horik (13 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el artículo que enlazo... ¿Qué pasa, demasiado "optimista"? Bueno, ya sabéis que soy muy "platero"...
> 
> - SILVER - $150/oz Possible In Coming Months Due To Tiny Size Of Physical Market | Zero Hedge



No me quiero pronunciar sobre la evolución de los precios de la plata, pero me gusto el segundo comentario del articulo, que habla de regalar una moneda de plata en los cumpleaños, además de poner una en el jarrón de agua para purificarla.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2014)

Hola, horik: Ya sabes que yo soy muy prudente en cuanto a la evolución de los precios en los MPs, pero también tengo claro que están "baratos" y eso se mire como se mire... Sin las "manipulaciones" que todos conocemos, y que vienen de "lejos", no sé qué precios tendríamos, aunque se pueden hacer distintas "simulaciones"... En cualquier caso, la mayoría de los "metaleros" tenemos MPs por diversos motivos y donde el que menos pesa es el de la "inversión", aunque si viéramos precios como los del artículo habría que "aligerar" peso e intercambiarlo por otros bienes tangibles y es que a nadie le "amarga un dulce"... ¿No?

Mira, horik, las propiedades antibacterianas, antivíricas y desinfectantes de la Plata se conocen desde hace siglos. Y en el viejo Oeste, ya introducían un dólar de Plata en los recipientes con leche para facilitar su conservación y evitar el crecimiento de hongos y bacterías. De hecho, yo tomo Plata coloidal...

Hola, november: Haces bien en avisar a los "neófitos" porque parece que en este foro en el pasado se animó a la compra de MPs y, la verdad, este "producto" hay que estudiarlo bien y ver si se corresponde con nuestro perfil. Los MPs no son para dar el "pelotazo" ni mucho menos y si nuestro concepto de dinero es el FIAT, pues lo mejor es no entrar y así nadie se "sentirá" engañado... Aunque, algunos también tienen "delito" porque si les dicen que se tiren del balcón para alcanzar el Nirvana va a ser que no... pues aquí lo dicho: a "estudiar"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Kubatronik (13 Jul 2014)

Buenas noches,

Otro argumento más que indica que el precio del oro va a subir a medio plazo y que va a encontrar mucha resistencia a bajar de los *1200$-1300$*: * los costes de producción*.

Gold Drops Below Cash Cost, Approaches Marginal Production Costs | Zero Hedge

Gold Prices Finally Hit Marginal Cost Of Production | Seeking Alpha

https://www.explorationinsights.com/pebble.asp?relid=3443


Yo mismo he hecho un pequeño análisis de los estados financieros de 2 de las más grandes mineras: Barrick y Newmont.













Como resumen, se ve como en el primer trimestre de 2014 estamos en valores de coste de cash por onza vendida muy cercano al precio spot. Los beneficios son casi nulos.

En el caso de Barrick, ha bajado la producción un 14% con respecto al primer trimestre de 2013 (desconozco si es puramente por motivos económicos o si está relacionado con las huelgas en Sudáfrica).

Los márgenes sobre precio del oro son mínimos teniendo en cuenta el elevado riesgo de las inversiones en minería.

Puesto que una mina no es tan sencillo pararla así como así por los costes asociados, han de seguir produciendo aunque sea a pérdidas. Han de generar cash sea como sea. Sin embargo, esto es válido hasta cierto punto. Las mineras pueden parar nuevos proyectos y también "optimizar" los volúmenes de producción de cada mina en función de sus costes de explotación.

Ahora mismo hay minas rentables y otras no rentables. En balance global, la rentabilidad ahora es nula.

Teniendo en cuenta que estamos en un punto de rentabilidad quasi nula y que los costes mineros se incrementarán sí o sí (cada vez se encuentra oro más disperso que requiere más medios y energía para extraerlo), estos factores van a influir en impulsar los precios hacia arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (14 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, yo no creo que sea en Octubre, al menos el de este año... Que haya "problemas", pues casi seguro, pero para lo más "gordo" aún queda más tiempo o esa es mí opinión personal. De cualquier modo, tampoco cuesta tanto seguir haciendo los "deberes" y lo que tenga que venir ya vendrá y ojalá que no lo tengamos que vivir...
> 
> # Aro: Te dejo un enlace y que responde a la pregunta que me formulabas respecto a una minera recomendada por Casey Research.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con el posible efecto dominó del espíritu Santo, posible cisne negro.

Gracias por lo de Casey, pero es un Link a uno de sus reportes gratuitos (los leo todos) y en esos reportes nunca dan nombres concretos. Voy a ver si puedo suscribirme con más gente 

« As you’ve surmised by now, I can’t give away the name of this stock in fairness to paid subscribers. But you can get it by giving BIG GOLD*a risk-free try. »


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronik: Interesante trabajo. En el hilo hemos abordado en distintas ocasiones el tema de los costes de extracción y que en el Oro todavía son sostenibles, pero en el caso de la Plata no y es que ésta la sigo más.

Te dejo, Kubatronik, un articulo que te interesará...

- Fossil Fuel Industry Is The Next Subprime Danger : SRSrocco Report

Además, dejo una interesante entrevista a David H. Smith y Aro ahí tienes varias mineras que pueden resultar interesantes. De la entrevista me ha resultado sumamente interesante la referencia a un posible "Plan B" por parte de China para hacerse con el Oro de sus ciudadanos y que sería una "réplica" de lo acontecido en EE.UU. en 1933...

No hace mucho ya edité un artículo de una fuente rusa en la que se indicaba que en Rusia el ciudadano "normal" no podía adquirir Oro y que existía una fuerte represión al respecto por parte de las autoridades rusas.

- David H. Smith: PGMs Will Lead the Charge of the Bulls [G, GG, PVG, PVG] - The Gold Report

Bueno, Aro, van a seguir apareciendo más "Espíritu Santo" y, por tanto, todo un estanque de "cisnes negros"... No hace mucho asistimos a la ampliación urgente por un montante de 8.500 millones de Euros en el Deutsche Bank. Si éste banco tenía esas "urgencias" qué no debe suceder por ahí... Y recordemos que a finales del 2008, el Gobierno alemán tuvo que meter más de 400.000 millones de Euros para salvar a su sistema bancario y que mediante una "estratagema" no se consideró un "rescate"... Bien, si los alemanes tuvieron que poner esa cantidad de dinero, ¿entonces los "rescates" de los PIGS no son simplemente "peladillas"? Claro que hay "cisnes negros"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2014)

Dejo un par de enlaces que me han parecido interesantes:

- Rebelion. La imparable caída del sector petrolero en Libia

- España hacia el suicidio (1) - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Respecto al articulo del Sr. Centeno, evidentemente, no comparto muchas de las opiniones que expresa, sobre todo en el aspecto político-ideológico, aunque respeto su opinión. Además, es conocido que no tengo ningún problema en colocar algo con lo que personalmente no comulgue, pero que entienda que es de interés general. En este caso concreto, me ha parecido que el Sr. Centeno tiene mucha razón en lo referente a las medidas fiscales confiscatorias sobre la Vivienda y que se han sacado de la manga estos bandoleros...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 12:12 ----------

Sobre la caída de hoy en los MPs ya era algo esperado por varios analistas. Dejo algo de hoy a este respecto:

- Gold and silver price retreat - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (14 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo un par de enlaces que me han parecido interesantes:
> 
> - Rebelion. La imparable caída del sector petrolero en Libia
> 
> ...



Sobre el tema de la nueva tributación por la venta de viviendas abrí un tema hace pocos días en el principal: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-salida-a-venta-de-inmuebles-antiguos.html

Me parece todo un despropósito que con el nuevo sistema se pasen por el forro la inflación de los años 80 y principios de los 90 y que va a suponer un hachazo para todos aquellos jubilados que hayan ahorrado (y digo ahorrado, no especulado) todos sus ahorros en una segunda residencia y que vayan a vender a partir de 2015 para poder pagarse una jubilación decente y posibles ayudas médicas y de enfermería para que les cuiden en su vejez, o residencias. Junto con la ley de pagar medicinas es un ataque en toda regla a los jubilados, tradicionales votantes del PP, espero que esa noticia les llegue y se den cuenta por quiénes estamos gobernados... De momento la vivienda habitual para mayores de 65 años queda fuera de esa tributación, ¡ya sólo faltaba eso!

En cuanto a la caída del oro no sé si era esperada o no, ya se sabe que en los mercados es casi imposible adivinar el futuro, de todos modos el soporte fuerte está ahora en los 1.250$, 10$ por encima de la ruptura al alza del primer canal bajista que comenté en un post anterior y que se ha convertido en soporte, aunque no creo que pierda el soporte menos fuerte pero también importante de los 1.300$ antes de subir a los 1.500$.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Interesante lo que nos presentas. Verás, yo soy un "fundamentalista" y el AT lo utilizo sólo cuando tengo dinero y como "referencia" para comprar y es que en los MPs no soy vendedor, bueno ya conoces mí posición al respecto...

No deja de ser plausible tu análisis, aunque una caída al entorno de los $14 (que de momento no veo, la verdad) sería más producto de una caída en la Economía mundial y, por lo tanto, de la demanda y ya sabes lo del "carácter industrial" de la Plata... Aunque a esos precios, de ser sostenibles en el tiempo, no sé si los aguantarían las mineras que se dedican a su explotación y es que ese precio está muy por debajo de los costes de extracción.

Te explicare una "anécdota" personal, Maximum_Trolling, y es que cuando me dedicaba a la Bolsa una de las mayores "hostias" la tuve intentando seguir un patrón semejante, aunque éste era sobre el Dow Jones... En fin, por lo que te he leído, tú estás en los "mercados" y supongo que conocerás hechos semejantes al que te he relatado. Como bien dices, es muy difícil acertar lo que van a hacer los mercados y mucho menos el "timing", pero para los que vamos por fundamentales y a largo plazo, pues si se diera ese análisis que nos facilitas sería una nueva e inmejorable ocasión de compra... Ya ves que algunos no cambiamos en nuestras particulares "percepciones".

Mientras, hasta que llegue ahí -si llega-, tengo el CHF para ir preservando Patrimonio... Por otro lado, convendrás conmigo en que es difícil no especular en que esto ha sido un ataque "concertado"" contra los MPs, bueno lo que comentaba recientemente sobre los "leones"...

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (14 Jul 2014)

Desde luego que ha sido un ataque a los metales! Y van a seguir! Ojalá rompan los 1.300$ del oro y lo hagan bajar a 1.250$, en paralelo, la plata se pondría a 20$ y ahí estaré para meterle un largo, siempre teniendo en cuenta que si pierde los 18$ lo tirarán hasta los 14$, así que ahí pondré el SL, en 18$.

Si finalmente entro largo va a ser muy curioso, porque pasaré de ser un "troll" antimetales a un troll prometales :XX:

No sabía que hicistes tus pinitos en bolsa, supongo que de ahí te vino el miedo a especular y preferiste pasar a proteger tu patrimonio. Yo soy más de la mentalidad de invertir lo poco que ahorro para algún día montar mi propio negocio, me gusta arriesgar e invertir, no llevo mucho especulando en bolsa, un par de años, y también me he pegado mis hostias, pero aún así sigo insistiendo, de todos modos tengo más que ganar que perder, porque para lo poco que tengo en la cuenta de trading... Y todavía soy joven para poder recuperarme en caso de perder todo lo que tengo invertido, esa fue la primera lección que aprendí: nunca inviertas pasta que no puedas permitirte perder. Al fin y al cabo lo más parecido a los mercados son los casinos :XX:, pero aún así de vez en cuando se encuentran chollos interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: No hice sólo "pinitos" en la Bolsa, sino que estuve en todo tipo de mercados (Acciones, Indices, Bonos, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc.) y eso desde 1996... Hace pocos años que decidí enviar ese mundo a "paseo" y me dedico exclusivamente a preservar Patrimonio ya que el ahorro/inversión conservador se lo han "cargado"...

No, no tenía miedo a "especular", ya sabes aquello de que para pescar peces hay que mojarse el culo... Y también te diré que no me fue mal, aunque perdí dos guerras muy importantes. Si quieres saber la verdad: ya tenía un Patrimonio "X", no tenía deuda, tenía un trabajo bien remunerado y mí salud se resentía demasiado... Por consiguiente, lo mejor que hice fue dejarlo, pero vamos que si volviera no tendría ningún problema para vivir de los "mercados" y como nunca se sabe...

Pensaba que llevabas más tiempo dedicado a la Bolsa, pues demuestras conocimiento de la misma, así que si hay días que sabes retirarte a tiempo, no caes en la "ludopatia", eres riguroso con tus estrategias y, sobre todo, consigues tomarte periódicos descansos, pues seguramente harás dinero (Fiat, claro...). También tienes que tener suerte en evitar esos días "X" que suelen ser sangrientos y que suelen exterminar a muchas "gacelas". Y, en su momento, olvídate de los putos mercados o Casinos...

Lo que nunca hice fue "especular" en los mercados con los MPs... En eso fui bastante fiel a mis convicciones. En cualquier caso te deseo mucha suerte, pues me pareces un buen tipo y cada cual es muy libre de buscarse la vida como estime más oportuno.

Bueno, luego repasaré la información recibida y miraré de colocar unos enlaces.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Jul 2014)

Hola Kubatronik

Para mí tus aportaciones son muy interesantes, aparte de que me fío más de la percepción de alguien que está en el mundillo y sobre todo tiene inquietud de investigar lo que está sucediendo.



Hombre Fernando, yo también echaba en falta pasarme por aquí, vuestras aportaciones son canela en rama y no me gusta perdérmelas por nada.

Por cierto, no me acojoné por tus vídeos, más bien fue un "baño de realidad", ya que la mayoría de la población (en la cual me incluyo) no está preparada para ese tipo de situaciones, mucho hinternec y chulería, pero a la hora de la hora, seguramente la mayoría se cagaría en los pantalones si se diera el caso.

Eso me confirma lo frágiles que somos, imagina que fácil sería que una ciudad grande se hundiese en el caos simplemente con que le dejen de llegar suministros durante algunos días.

Esperemos no llegar a tanto, pero si llegara a ocurrir, estaré escondido en casita -cual vil rata- con mi familia, tirando de los latunes y atesorando mis MPs, esperando que pase el temporal.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Me imagino que el trabajo y la familia son impedimentos que tienes para entrar más en el hilo, pero bueno estás en la "edad" para ello, así que te pasas cuando puedas y desees hacerlo. Al menos, tus colaboraciones siempre se han caracterizado por ser constructivas y eso siempre es de agradecer.

Mira, como bien dices, Internet tiene algo bastante negativo y es que el anonimato permite muchas cosas, y que vamos a llamar "fantasmadas", que luego en el "cara a cara" no se sostendrían y a algunos tampoco nos importaría "probarnos", aunque tengamos los "huevos pelados" de hacerlo...

En el fondo, Refinanciado, hay momentos y situaciones que hacen que incluso gente muy pacífica coja el "toro por los cuernos" y ahora me viene a la mente un buen ejemplo: la película "Perros de Paja"... Por tanto, en una situación límite, tampoco sabes cómo ibas a reaccionar y eso sólo lo sabrás si te ves en esa disyuntiva, por tanto tampoco hace falta llamar al "mal tiempo". Lo que sea, será...

Pues, respecto a lo que comentas, recuerdo que por el ¿2008? hubo una Huelga del Transporte en el país y no veas el desabastecimiento en artículos de alimentación, limpieza, etc. que pasamos en mí población. Las estanterías de todas las grandes superficies quedaron prácticamente vacías en pocos días y eso que la Huelga no tuvo una gran duración... Aquello ya me confirmó que era necesario disponer de una buena despensa, medicinas y "algunas" cosas más. Eso estoy seguro de que volveremos a verlo... También me dejo claro que no iba a haber ese "madmaxismo" extremo que algunos pronostican, ya que el hambre, la falta de agua potable, la propagación de enfermedades, etc. harían la "depuración" que la Naturaleza suele hacer en estos casos.

Y ahora voy a dejar unos enlaces "curiosos":

Este es la "hostia" y para aquellos que no quieren "ver"...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-expor...to-hong-kong-than-it-produces-from-its-mines/

Y trabajar en JPMorgan cada vez tiene más "peligro"...

- Three New JPMorgan IT Deaths Include Alleged Murder-Suicide

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kubatronik (14 Jul 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Gran trabajo, tendré en cuenta esos niveles si finalmente me pongo corto en los 1.500$.
> 
> Saludos.



Don Trolling, esos valores son una referencia a día de hoy con la demanda de físico que hay hoy. No me extrañaría nada que el oro pudiera llegar a los 1000-1100$ de forma puntual para luego recuperar en poco tiempo los niveles de 1200/1300 citados previamente. Estar por debajo de 1200 durante mucho tiempo supondría reducciones de producción a largo plazo, para al final producir con las minas más rentables. Tal como está la demanda mundial y los cambios geopolíticos que se están dando, no veo claro del todo que vaya a bajar la demanda considerablemente. Las refinerías suizas van al 200 por cien.

Por otro lado, cuidado con el análisis técnico que es válido hasta que las manos fuertes pegan puñetazo encima de la mesa y...te llevas un guantazo de los buenos 

Os paso el COT de esta semana.

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 11, 2014

En el oro se incrementan posiciones largas y cortas, pero ligeramente más las cortas.

En la plata se han incrementado también ambas posiciones, pero un poco más las largas. Mientras que grandes especuladores aumentan largas y reducen cortas, los commercials hacen los contrario.

Rezo para que suba el oro y pueda barrer todas esas posiciones cortas, sería como el nirvana para mí 

Echad un vistazo también a la evolución de los inventarios del COMEX.

Interactive Chart - COMEX WAREHOUSES REGISTERED - GOLD -

Desde principios de año, los stocks han subido ligeramente, pero todavía muy lejos de los niveles de los años anteriores.

Saludos a todos

NOTA. Tengo PC nuevo y la tecla shift me mete caracteres raros y no puedo hacer su función...

Windows 8 es de los peores atentados contra la informática.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Jul 2014)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Os paso el COT de esta semana.
> 
> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 11, 2014
> 
> ...



921.308 onzas en stock a final del 11 de julio.

Y en total, 366.702 contratos largos abiertos en los futuros a 11 de julio.

1 futuro = 100 onzas.

¿Os imagináis qué pasaría si todos los toros reclamaran que les enviaran el oro a la vez?

36.670.200 - 921.308 = *35.748.892*. Éstas son las onzas que teóricamente faltarían en el Comex si hipotéticamente todos quisieran que les enviaran sus onzas, pero ya sabemos cómo son las finanzas: sólo una pequeña parte quiere sus onzas físicas, la inmensa mayoría especula con onzas virtuales para ganar fiat, de la misma forma los bancos sólo tienen un 1% de monedas y billetes, porque el 99% prefiere que ese dinero sea "virtual", en el caso del Comex: 921.308/36.670.200 = *2,5% de reservas *para atender a los contratos largos que hay abiertos a 11 julio, es decir, el 97,5% o más de quiénes especulan con futuros y, por ende, determinan el precio de los metales preciosos, prefieren no tener físico, curioso, ¿no? Va a ser que el oro y el fiat se parecen más de lo que algunos piensan...

Pero vayamos más allá. Si sólo se determinara el precio por la oferta y la demanda física... ¿Sería mayor o menor el precio? ¿Serían sólo un 2,5% como máximo de los que actualmente especulan poniéndose largos en el precio quienes comprarían o serían muchos más? Mi opinión: el precio subiría, pero no tanto como algunos creen, y además sin el mercado de futuros, sin la referencia del "oro electrónico", se convertiría en un mercado muy poco líquido (menos aún de lo que es ahora).

Todo esto lo he hecho rápidamente, si hay algún fallo agradecería que me lo corrigieráis.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Mira, el mercado del Oro en su vertiente "papel" está tan "manipulado" que es un círculo "vicioso" y que tienen bastante bien controlado. Para que lo entiendas mejor dejo un enlace ya bastante viejo, pero que es muy "ilustrativo"...

- "Cartas a Don Jose": ORO Como funciona

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Un nuevo artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NADA MÁS FUNCIONA, SOLO EL PATRÓN ORO: STEVE FORBES

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 03:13 ----------

Los "perros" insisten... aunque al Oro de Ecuador no le hicieron "ascos". ¡Ay! cómo se les ve el "plumero"...

- Goldman Sachs sticks to its bearish call on gold - GOLD ANALYSIS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

"La falsedad tiene alas y vuela, y la verdad la sigue arrastrándose, de modo que cuando las gentes se dan cuenta del engaño ya es demasiado tarde." Miguel de Cervantes

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...pable-de-que-alemania-sea-espiada-es-alemania

¡Ah! y lo que queda muy claro al final del artículo es que el mundo anglosajón tiene muy claro quienes son los "buenos" y los "malos": ellos y los "demás" -todos-...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Muy bueno este artículo...

- ¿Por qué los bancos aún depositan en el BCE pagando por ello? | Investing.com


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Mira, el mercado del Oro en su vertiente "papel" está tan "manipulado" que es un círculo "vicioso" y que tienen bastante bien controlado. Para que lo entiendas mejor dejo un enlace ya bastante viejo, pero que es muy "ilustrativo"...
> 
> - "Cartas a Don Jose": ORO Como funciona
> 
> Saludos.



Me llama la atención lo de la "cesión" a las productoras y el préstamo de reservas de oro a hedge funds, ¿será esto lo que ha hecho la Fed y por eso no puede devolverle de golpe el oro a Alemania, si no dentro de unos años (teóricamente)? Teniendo en cuenta estos préstamos que al parecer son habituales, ¿cuánto oro habrá realmente en Fort Knox?

Por cierto, hoy tenemos los datos a las 14:30 del "USD Advance Retail Sales" de Junio y a partir de las 16:00 Yellen habla ante el senado en su reunión semestral, apuesto a que estas 2 cosas hacen mover hoy bastante el precio del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Soy un hombre de poca "FE" y ese es el motivo por el cual sólo creo en la posesión física de los MPs... Y eso es una "respuesta" a lo qué preguntas, porque creer en la posesión del Oro que "dice" tener EE.UU. es una simple cuestión de "FE". No hay nada que demuestre que tienen la posesión física de su Oro. En los hilos "metaleros" -incluido éste- ya hemos aportado mucha información al respecto.

Para una mayor comprensión te dejo dos enlaces:

En el primero Robert Craig, que fue "alguien" en la Administración Reegan (Secretario adjunto del Tesoro) ya se manifiesta muy claramente al respecto.

- Ya no hay oro en la Reserva Federal de EU - Forbes México

En el segundo Ron Paul "obliga" a reconocer que la FED de New York (donde "debería" haber más Oro que en Fort Knox) no tiene Oro físico y SI certificados, luego "papel"...

- Fed Lawyer Alvarez tells Ron Paul "The Federal Reserve Does NOT Own Any Gold at All" - YouTube

Se pueden activar los subtitulos y en youtube tienes una versión completa de la intervención de Ron Paul.

Después de esto, aún crees que EE.UU. puede tener ese Oro que "dice" poseer... ¿Qué han hecho con él? Pues, vete a saber, pero han tenido muchos conflictos bélicos y que han tenido que financiarse, aparte de otras más "cosas", y luego ya "inventaron" la impresora... Si, realmente, lo tuvieran no habría habido ningún problema en devolver el Oro alemán y que de acuerdo a las reservas "declaradas" es algo "residual"...

Saludos.


----------



## bukowski (15 Jul 2014)

Ciertamente lo del oro alemán "canta" mucho. Si La FED y Fort Knox tuviesen el oro que dicen tener, no habría ningún problema en auditarlo, máxime cuando esto les haría ganar mucha confianza de cara al inversor. Conociendo el afán por exhibir y pavonearse de los yanquis, les habrían faltado tiempo y cámaras para salir retratados delante de las "mayores reservas" de oro del planeta.

Lo que han echo con ese oro es una incógnita, lo mas sensato es pensar que se ha ido parte a parte en mantener las costosísimas guerras en las que han estado envueltos en las últimas 3-4 décadas. Realmente pensarían que el engaño podría mantenerse eternamente mientras el Dollar fuese la "moneda", pero ahora que el billete verde flaquea, salen los temores y los depositantes se ponen nerviosos.

Si Alemania renuncia a repatriar su oro, no será por gusto, sino pq no hay posibilidad de repatriar algo que sencillamente ya no está donde se le suponía. Teniendo muestras evidentes que EEUU no tiene tanto oro como refleja sus contratos, la única vía de escape es hundir la cotización del metal, para mantener al dollar con vida, además de dificultar la compra y posesión del MP. Mientras esto ocurra, es una victoria para los países que apuestan por el oro, ya que seguirán comprando a precios bajos, pero con el inconveniente de poder comprar tanto como quisieran, ya que la disponibilidad no refleja la ingente cantidad de papelitos de colores que hay por el mundo. el día que la música deje de sonar, se va haber un follón.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Jul 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy tenemos los datos a las 14:30 del "USD Advance Retail Sales" de Junio y a partir de las 16:00 Yellen habla ante el senado en su reunión semestral, apuesto a que estas 2 cosas hacen mover hoy bastante el precio del oro.



Estoy escuchando a Yellen en el Senado a través de Bloomberg TV, básicamente lo que está diciendo es que la economía se está recuperando tímidamente pero que hasta que no tengan una recuperación del mercado laboral clara y la inflación se aproxime al 2% no empezará la subida de tipos, aunque ha dicho que la mayoría de los miembros de la Fed han votado subirlos en 2015.

De momento está teniendo más efecto en las divisas (el euro sigue bajando y el dólar sube un poco) y las bolsas (se ha evaporado la subida y parece que va a empezar a bajar el Dow Jones, las bolsas europeas también se resienten) que en los metales, que de momento están resistiendo.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 17:01 ----------

Vaya, ha sido escribir el mensaje anterior y justo después le han metido otro bofetón al oro y han conseguido romper el soporte de los 1.300$, se ve que alguien se ha creído lo de la subida de tipos para 2015 que ha dicho Yellen, además acaba de decir que no ve actualmente ningún riesgo sistémico en el mundo financiero.


----------



## esseri (15 Jul 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> Lo que han echo con ese oro es una incógnita, lo mas sensato es...
> 
> .



K los txinorris formados haze tiempo en Harvard no eran tan gilipollas komo para empapelar Beijing de papel higiéniko verde durante dékadas...y la koñomía real transferida a los USA komezase en un punto "ekis" a ser pagada en verde y oro, kual traje de torero ?


Kién era más preso de ese biznezz viziado haze 10/15 años ? Los mega-tonto-exportadores por kambiar Fíat del monopoly por rikeza palpable...o kienes mantenían en pie su día a día kon bienes regalados ? Tanto tiempo tragando mierda no es kreíble más k para países vasallos lomo los árabes o Alemania...pero para países isoberanos ? :...por muy pillaos de deuda-fiat k estuviesen, lo primero, taponar la hemorragia ( salvo k te ofrezkan reduzir el 
riesgo - oro- y kompartir el timo - Fíat para komprarte medio mundo mientras los demás no se koskan del trile k el timado number one ha kontrastado -).

De todos modos,la batalla usana ahora...tumbar una referenzia de la kual karezen (y éso, desgraziadamente, es lo peor para los metaleros ).


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras particulares opiniones o "percepciones"... Quizás, más pronto que tarde todo esto acabe precipitándose y entiendo que los "metaleros" tienen el "tiempo" a favor... En unos pocos años se sabrá si andamos acertados o no, mientras que cada cual gestione su dinero como mejor entienda o sepa.

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Bueno, es normal que cuando habla el Presidente de la FED, en este caso Yellen, "suba el pan" y lo mismo sucede por aquí cuando habla Rajoy y con esa mirada tan transparente y propia de una "merluza muerta"... Así, que los mercados seguirán con su particular juego de la "ruleta". Ahora bien, me gustaría saber en qué "mundo" vive Yellen, porque decir que no observa ningún riesgo sistémico en el mundo financiero... Bueno, supongo que a base de mentir, acaban creyéndose sus propias mentiras y por aquí tenemos unos excelentes ejemplos desde la "fauna" del PP/PSOE...

Curiosamente, estaba leyendo un artículo que me reafirma en lo que vengo comentando últimamente en el hilo y es que la Economía mundial parece que se está "enfriando". Dejo el enlace al mismo.

- Alemania gana el Mundial, pero su economía se enfría rápidamente | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (15 Jul 2014)

esseri dijo:


> De todos modos,la batalla usana ahora... tumbar una referenzia de la kual karezen (y éso, desgraziadamente, es lo peor para los metaleros ).





Por zierto...he dado mogollón por sentado en esa última hipótesis. Y es k los yankis, komo se deja entrever en los medios, estuviesen SIN metal. Si la treta fuese en la línea apuntada, bien se guardarían de kubrirse en lo posible ( lo k iría en beneficio de los poseedores de metal - montaña rusa habemus - ).

En fin, komo los artículos del señor Gaztelumendi k tanto éxito tienen por akí...ni sí, ni no...ni todo lo kontrario ( eso, sí, por komentar, k no kede y tal...:fiufiu: )


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2014)

Esseri, eres consciente que el 70% de las Ks que escribes simplemente sustituyen Cs y, por tanto, ni siquiera ahorran caracteres suponiendo que escribieras desde un smartphone? Es por algun motivo ideologico "radikal" o porque es mas "cool"? No comento nada sobre el contenido porque la forma antecede al mensaje, y ésta no justifica el esfuerzo de leerlo.


----------



## necho (15 Jul 2014)

¿Alguien me puede decir por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta y el viejo sí?

Es que siempre me voy al de la chincheta pensando que es este y me cago en tó cuando me encuentro (una vez más) que es el viejo :vomito:


----------



## esseri (15 Jul 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esseri, eres consciente que el 70% de las Ks que escribes simplemente sustituyen Cs y, por tanto, ni siquiera ahorran caracteres suponiendo que escribieras desde un smartphone? Es por algun motivo ideologico "radikal" o porque es mas "cool"? No comento nada sobre el contenido porque la forma antecede al mensaje, y ésta no justifica el esfuerzo de leerlo.



Ni tu deklarada aktitud komo lektor el de eskribirlo.

No es maravillutiful k estemos toax kontentax ???


----------



## Denaar (15 Jul 2014)

Es posible que se este conteniendo o forzando a caer el precio del oro físico para que la poca gente a la que le queda algo de oro físico, y que suele ser lo ultimo en deshacerse para pagar deudas,se deshaga de él por miedo a que el oro siga bajando?

O el oro que a día de hoy queda en manos de la gente de a pie es insignificante para las grandes fortunas que invierten en oro físico?

Es posible que detras del precio del oro haya países fuertes (si queda alguno) que lo único que quieren es terminar de empobrecer al ciudadano para someterlo más aun?

Curioso el dato del ratio petroleo/oro y me surge una cuestion:

Las grandes petroleras invierten en oro? Podria ser que ellos provoquen la caida del precio en funcion de si sube o baja el precio del petroleo, para mantener el ratio e invertir en oro en las mismas cantidades independientemente de que suba o baje el petroleo?

Disculpad si he dicho alguna burrada y corregidme.


----------



## esseri (15 Jul 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Es posible que se este conteniendo o forzando a caer el precio del oro físico para que la poca gente a la que le queda algo de oro físico, y que suele ser lo ultimo en deshacerse para pagar deudas,se deshaga de él por miedo a que el oro siga bajando?
> 
> *No solo posible,sino mas k probable*
> 
> ...



..........................................


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Ni tu deklarada aktitud komo lektor el de eskribirlo.
> 
> No es maravillutiful k estemos toax kontentax ???



No entiendo una mierda, y como tanto caracter raro me distrae prefiero meterte en el ignore y ver un hilo limpio. Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

necho dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta y el viejo sí?
> 
> Es que siempre me voy al de la chincheta pensando que es este y me cago en tó cuando me encuentro (una vez más) que es el viejo :vomito:



Hola, necho: Buena pregunta, pero eso ya se ha solicitado por activa y por pasiva a quienes administren este foro, vamos si es que hacen algo o se preocupan un mínimo por él, pero da la sensación de que están más preocupados en "llevárselo", a costa de los que escribimos por aquí, que de hacer las cosas con una cierta coherencia.

Supongo que al final se darán "cuenta" o ellos mismos porque se les acabará la "lechera"... Antes de aquí, escribí un tiempo en otro foro y cuando se me hincharon las "pelotas" lo envié a paseo y conmigo se fueron los mejores que había por allí, de manera que aquello es hoy día un "solar"...

Aquí, en este foro, cuando yo llegué había gente muy interesante y se trataban temas con profundidad y muchos de aquellos foreros ya no están o no quieren escribir, aparte de que el deterioro y la decadencia en el foro son cada vez más ostensibles.

En fin, esperemos que lean algo de esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Gin (15 Jul 2014)

Fernando, posiblemente porque mientras Adsense y otros publicistas sigan dando dinero...y cada vez mas... Porqué preocuparse por cosas como chinchetas y otros?

Yo administré un foro hace un tiempo y la verdad es que es un trabajo que tiene "tela"... Pero bueno, si te da algo de dinero la publicidad, hay que hacerlo bien, no?

Saludos.


----------



## Vayavaya (15 Jul 2014)

Uff, demasiado offtopic


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Es posible que se este conteniendo o forzando a caer el precio del oro físico para que la poca gente a la que le queda algo de oro físico, y que suele ser lo ultimo en deshacerse para pagar deudas,se deshaga de él por miedo a que el oro siga bajando?
> 
> O el oro que a día de hoy queda en manos de la gente de a pie es insignificante para las grandes fortunas que invierten en oro físico?
> 
> ...



Hola, Denaar: Tus preguntas no son ninguna burrada y son coherentes. El problema consiste en que para dar respuestas adecuadas tendríamos que tener más información contrastada y a poder ser "oficialmente" confirmada, ya que sino entramos en el terreno de la "especulación"... En este sentido, la GATA trabaja activamente y ha conseguido mucho, pero cuántos conocen sus trabajos y éstos no tienen apenas repercusión en los medios financieros. El Sistema lo tiene todo bien controlado desde la desinformación de la información "oficial".

Lo que tengo muy claro es que las grandes corporaciones SI que deben tener grandes cantidades de MPs físicos almacenados y recuerdo, especialmente, un reportaje de TV (¿británico?) donde había una gran cantidad de Oro en una bóveda no identificada y que ya quisiera para sí el Banco Central de un país vamos a decir "mediano". No es difícil imaginar que bóvedas de esas deben de haber repartidas por varios países teóricamente "sólidos".

Aparte de que en el mundo financiero siempre se ha recomendado a las grandes fortunas la posesión de MPs físicos, ya sea en mano o custodiados en países donde exista una auténtica seguridad jurídica. No es difícil imaginar que mucho Oro está más "occidentalizado" de lo que muchos piensan.

Respecto al ratio Petróleo vs Oro, quizás Kubatronic y/o Refinanciado puedan darte una mejor respuesta, ya que en este tema yo "flojeo" más, aunque viendo la media histórica me atrevería a decir que no. Piensa que el precio del Petróleo también está "intervenido", aparte de que bastante tienen con cuadrar sus números en coberturas, pago de deuda (brutal, dicho de paso...) y los gastos propios del negocio.

Dejo unos interesantes enlaces sobre el Oro:

- Australia speeds up probe on alleged $65 million gold scam | MINING.com

- Will Gold, Silver Continue Higher in 2014? -- Rick Rule-T.ANV-Stockhouse news

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (16 Jul 2014)

Es muy interesante el ratio oro o plata petroleo. Viendo muy por encima una gráfica del petroleo es sorprendente ver como coinciden con la subida los metales en los años de los hermanos Hunt.
Respecto a lo de la chincheta yo ya lo veo de otra manera, gracias muy en parte a Fernando no tengo miedo que el hilo caiga en el olvido y la chincheta del otro hilo da pie a que gente nueva tenga una visión mas amplia pudiendo acceder a el fácilmente.
En 15 días me marcho a Andorra de una escapada a comprar oro, plata y plomo voy a hacerlo bien y voy a comprar el oro y la plata primero... para evitar tentaciones... 
Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jul 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> En 15 días me marcho a Andorra de una escapada a comprar oro, plata y plomo voy a hacerlo bien y voy a comprar el oro y la plata primero... para evitar tentaciones...
> Saludos.



Si encuentras algun sitio avisa, la ultima vez hice todo lo posible por localizar algun vendedor de bullion en Andorra y no encontre NADA, de plomo si, pero segun qué la frontera no deja.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- Rebelion. Los participantes en Davos nerviosos ante las crecientes advertencias de malestar global

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 01:37 ----------

Tanto o más interesante...

- El GEAB N°86 está disponible! Crisis global sistémica - la gran reconfiguración geopolítica mundial


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Dejo algo que, si no conoces ya, es bastante interesante, al menos para aquellos que siguen el tema del Petróleo/Energía. Es muy completo y largo...

- www.bp.com/content/dam/bp/pdf/Energ...l-review-of-world-energy-2014-full-report.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (16 Jul 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¡Atención! He hecho un análisis técnico más detallado de la plata y he detectado un patrón en el gráfico semanal calcado al que pasó hace un par de años, tanto en precio como en volumen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no aguantaría hasta los 20$ es muy difícil que la lleven hasta allí, en 20,5$ hay un par de soportes de los que la masa no ve.

Luego si quieres cerrar en 25$ hazlo, pero te vas a perder toda la tendencia alcista.

Lo de esseri se debe a un tema castellano-euskera. Según él no quiere someterse al estado español con el castellano por eso escribe así. Utiliza el castellano para que le entendamos pero mal escrito, así si algún amigo lo lee no le puede acusar de españolista y sometido. La verdad es que es muy incómodo leerlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Menudo "recalentamiento" que se avecina...

- El BRICS firma el acuerdo de creación de un nuevo Banco de Desarrollo


----------



## esseri (16 Jul 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Lo de esseri es un tema castellano-euskera. Según él no quiere someterse al estado español con el castellano por eso escribe así. Utiliza el castellano para que le entendamos pero mal escrito, así si algún amigo lo lee no le puede acusar de españolista y sometido. La verdad es que es muy incómodo leerlo.



Me la pela lo uno y lo otro ,pero seguro k al resto infinitamente más...aunke para hastío, el de los perdonavidas anónimos de este foro y ése akomplejado afán por los ohmaigóz !

Lo k es pasmoso es k aún hoy, alguien oftopikee kon semejante txorrada kon lo fázil k es no leer o no meter el hoziko donde no te llamen..

Pero wé...allá kada kual. Muy jugosón todo para kienes simplemente kieran soslayar el asunto, eso sí.

Iba de metales la vaina, no ?


----------



## nando551 (16 Jul 2014)

Craso error el mio a cerca de comprar en Andorra ingenuo de mi pensé que había una tienda de las grandes allí. Gracias.


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Jul 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No entiendo una mierda, y como tanto caracter raro me distrae prefiero meterte en el ignore y ver un hilo limpio. Saludos!



Te copio la idea:Aplauso:


----------



## Parri (16 Jul 2014)

Perdona esseri si te he molestado, te pido disculpas por hacer juicios de valor sobre tu persona sin conocerte.

No tengo ignorado a nadie, ni siquiera a los trolls y me interesa lo que dices pero macho quiero leerte y no sufrir cuando lo hago. Estamos en un foro de lengua castellana, puedes poner los enlaces en euskara que quieras, nadie te va a decir nada. Voy todos los veranos a tu tierra y hay gente que sólo me habla en euskera. ¿Crees que me ofendo? Para nada. Intento amoldarme en lo que puedo a las costumbres del lugar.

Ya no haré más referencia a nada de esto y me centraré en el metal. Si en algo se caracteriza este foro es por la educación, el respeto y las buenas formas. Y no quiero ensuciarlo.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (16 Jul 2014)

Hola _hamijous_, hoy tenemos nueva dosis de Yellen, esta vez en la Cámara de Representantes (Da House), a partir de las 16:00, supongo que podrá seguirse como ayer en Bloomberg TV: Business Live TV - Bloomberg

¿Tirarán otra vez el precio de los metales para abajo? Veremos...


----------



## esseri (16 Jul 2014)

@Parri

Konmigo no tienes k diskulparte,hombre, faltaría piú. Y no eskribes sobre "mi persona" sino sobre un muñeko parlante del internék...k un post en un foro no es una síntesis de ADN de nahide( al menos no para mí).

Sí k me pareze exzesivo largar media dozena de posts sobre kómo eskribe un fulano, si haze el pino o si alguien lo ignora o no. Eso a los demás les importa un pijo y entiendo ,veo k entendemos, k se klika en este hilo por interés metalero.

En lo de k el respeto y los wenos modos sean la base de este foro....jojojo ... supongo k te referirás, en todo kaso, a este hilo... 

Va, un saludo y a otra kosa,no ?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: No sé... Realmente, hoy en día no se pueden tomar los "mercados" en serio. Cuando algo parece "blanco", al poco tiempo ya es "negro"... Además, en los MPs llevamos un lateral/bajista que ya dura más de un año, de manera que pueden tenerlos en ese rango aproximado de $1400- $1200 el tiempo que les dé la gana y de ahí sólo se saldrá con algún hecho de gran "relevancia" ya sea geopolítico, financiero, económico, etc. Eso o que "manos fuertes" digan vamos a "romper la baraja". En fin, lo de "siempre"...

Ahora paso a dejaros una selección de noticias de las que he recibido.

- ¿Es momento de dejar de invertir en oro?

Y ¡ojo! a esto...

- EU Bail-Ins Coming As Germany OKs Depositor Bail-In | www.goldcore.com

Y este asrtículo merece una detenida lectura...

- IMF's Planned Global Currency Reset | Peak Prosperity

Saludos.


----------



## Infeliz (16 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Partiendo de que no me interesa el oro como inversión, sino como, digamos, "diversificación" (el resto lo tengo en euros y libras al 50% aproximadamente), me gustaría saber si es buen momento para comprar 10 krugerrands de 1 onza al Andorrano y "olvidarse" (entiendiendo por olvidarse que no voy a estar pendiente del precio del oro).

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, cada cual "diversifica" como mejor estima y si Vd. considera que el Euro y la Libra son monedas "refugio", pues nada que decir, aunque en mí modesta opinión no son las divisas más adecuadas para estar ni "diversificado" ni "protegido", pero Vd. haga caso a sus particulares "percepciones" que a fin de cuentas son las que cuentan...

Yo no le voy a recomendar la tienda que cita. Entiendo que haría publicidad gratuita y en el foro también hay otros vendedores y que, en lo personal, me han demostrado una gran seriedad. Por consiguiente, Vd. compre donde estime más oportuno.

Si a Vd. no le importa lo más cercano al "timing", va a largo o "larguísimo" plazo y, por tanto, no va a estar pendiente de la cotización, pues ya se responde Vd. solo... Los precios actuales son bastante correctos si nos atenemos a las premisas apuntadas. Yo, por ejemplo, ya tengo "X" Oro y sólo aprovecharé precios por debajo de los $1300 y por arriba ya me fijaré otra vez en la Plata...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Infeliz (16 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, cada cual "diversifica" como mejor estima y si Vd. considera que el Euro y la Libra son monedas "refugio", pues nada que decir, aunque en mí modesta opinión no son las divisas más adecuadas para estar ni "diversificado" ni "protegido", pero Vd. haga caso a sus particulares "percepciones" que a fin de cuentas son las que cuentan...
> 
> Yo no le voy a recomendar la tienda que cita. Entiendo que haría publicidad gratuita y en el foro también hay otros vendedores y que, en lo personal, me han demostrado una gran seriedad. Por consiguiente, Vd. compre donde estime más oportuno.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Decir que el hecho de tener ahorros en euros y libras no tiene nada que ver con que yo las considere valores refugio sino que se debe a un hecho puramente circunstancial: los euros corresponden a la época en la que trabajaba para una empresa española y por tanto percibía mi salario en euros, y las libras porque desde hace unos años trabajo para una empresa inglesa. 

Sólo recientemente he comenzado a preocuparme por la seguridad de mis ahorros. Aun siendo consciente de que no son las monedas más seguras, y partiendo de mis escasos o nulos conocimientos económicos, entiendo que al menos es mejor tener los ahorros en dos divisas que en una, aunque supongo que en caso de descalabro de una la otra pueda verse arrastrada.

Si 1.300 dólares por onza no se considera un precio desorbitado entonces creo que me haré con esos krugerrands.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Hola, Infeliz: Entiendo su aclaración y Vd. debe decidir si no quiere hacer movimientos al respecto. Si consideramos que pueden venir "problemas" siempre será conveniente disponer de divisas físicas, pero aquí solamente considero las que son "sólidas" y que -para mí- son el CHF y la NOK... En cualquier caso, si una de las monedas de las que Vd. dispone tuviera unos problemas "X", la otra en un primer momento SI que sería un "refugio" momentáneo, a no ser que hubiera un derrumbe brutal e instantáneo de todo el Sistema monetario mundial...

Hombre, antes de "embarcarse" en esa cantidad de Oro, estudie el tema bien y si le convence pues adelante, aunque me imagino que ya lo habrá hecho y es que no sería "normal" dedicar esa cantidad de dinero sin conocer el "producto"...

Siempre le queda la opción de "promediar" a la baja o si no quiere seguir la cotización y no le importa el precio, pues Vd. mismo... Ahora bien, ya he comentado en otro post que el rango está muy bien delimitado en algo más de un año: $1400 -$1200. Y el día que "rompa" será en una de las dos únicas opciones... De todas formas, si tenemos muy claro el "plazo", no veo muchos riesgos a los precios actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- Miguel Guaglianone: China, Rusia, el BRICS y Latinoamérica


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Coincidencia o no, de momento, el par EUR/USD parecen apoyar tu "teoría"...

- El EUR/USD se acerca a los mínimos del año | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (16 Jul 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Se ha hablado mucho en este hilo y en el oficial sobre el ratio Dow Jones / Oro, lo vuelvo a pegar aquí para recordarlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Algo similar expresé varias páginas más atrás. Yo por ese motivo he parado de comprar oro y estoy a la espera de mejores precios para cargar. No sé exactamente hasta qué niveles, probablemente cerca de 1000 USD. La cuestión es que hay que estar preparado para la bofetada.

Sobre lo que comentas del timing, el primer bajón lo espero en 2015. Lo de los tipos será casi una excusa para la bajada de la bolsa, el smart money ya se ha retirado de ésta. Aquí ya hemos discutido si será un gran crash o si el de verdad vendrá un par de años más tarde. 

Lo de la subida de los tipos está por ver, se han quedado sin margen. En las anteriores crisis se podían permitir subir tipos para pinchar las burbujas, pero ahora no pueden. Ahora subir tipos de forma considerable, no el 1 por ciento, significaría la quiebra instantánea de países y del sistema financiero. Por no hablar de los millones de pepitorros que compraron casa en 2005-2007 . Están altamente endeudados y los intereses se los comerían vivos. Los agentes privados ya no piden prestado como antes dado el alto endeudamiento, este es el por qué de las QEs y LTROS. La masa monetaria descendería cual cuchillo cortando como mantequilla a los grandes endeudados. Y con ella los precios a largo plazo.

Este es el escenario que beneficia al conservador, al ahorrador, al que no se endeuda. 

Sin embargo, puede que el escenario que se dé sea la QE infinita, la socialización de pérdidas, etc...es decir, el robo al ciudadano más conservador, más prudente, más mejor  Nada bueno, pues supondrá la destrucción de la moneda, robo mediante inflación galopante. Precios y materias primas en general más caras a largo plazo.

Al final esto consiste en posicionarse sobre lo que crees que va a pasar. En ambos casos que he descrito se da una crisis sistémica y el oro es protección, es un seguro.

Históricamente, el oro se ha comportado bien en la crisis sistémicas anteriores. En la Gran Depresión, durante el Gold Standard, con una deflación galopante, se vieron obligados a subir de forma oficial el precio del oro para ajustarse a la realidad del mercado de dólares-oro.

Además, durante las crisis inflacionarias de 1974 y de 2007, el oro ha subido como un cohete.

Por esto mismo, has de posicionarte a largo plazo. Si piensas que la situación de deuda no es tan mala como dicen y crees que la economía va a remontar, ni se te ocurra comprar oro. Si sin embargo piensas en que lo de 2007 fue un patadón p'alante, hacer la bola de nieve más grande, etc. entonces tener posiciones en oro físico a largo plazo es a considerar. Si la salida de esa nueva crisis es deflacionaria, tras la estabilización del sistema financiero el oro caería considerablemente. Si la salida es inflacionaria...inflaciones galopantes de energía y materias primas, el oro será un buen hedge.

Si piensas que no va a ser nada de eso sino MAD MAX, no compres oro, sino una buena escopeta para protegerte de los pepitorros y cazar animales  El oro no te dará de comer.

Que conste que no recomiendo a nadie comprar oro, cada uno ya es mayorcito de hacer con su dinero lo que crea conveniente.

Saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2014)

- Historia de la falsa abundancia petrolera de EE.UU.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 07:49 ----------

Está claro que habían decidido que ese día el Oro tenía que caer...

- Gold Plunges Back Below $1300 As "Someone" Dumps $2.3 Billion In Futures | Zero Hedge


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Está claro que habían decidido que ese día el Oro tenía que caer...
> 
> - Gold Plunges Back Below $1300 As "Someone" Dumps $2.3 Billion In Futures | Zero Hedge



Osea que le han metido en una sola orden a descubierto casi el doble de onzas que hay disponibles para sacar del Comex :XX:

Ojo que yo estoy a favor de estas triquiñuelas financieras, que se asemejan mucho al coeficiente de caja de los bancos... Hay quien dice que los derivados son una inmensa burbuja y que acabarán implosionando el sistema financiero, no estoy de acuerdo, el volumen que se maneja con los derivados lo cuentan como todas las órdenes que se abren en un año... Si yo abro hoy una orden por 100 onzas, mañana la cierro, pasado la vuelvo a abrir y así sucesivamente, resulta que cada día estoy moviendo 100 onzas de volumen, y a lo largo del "año financiero" (unos 250 días) resulta que yo solo con mi mierda de cuenta de trading estoy moviendo unas 25.000 onzas, más de 32 millones de dólares, y esto obviamente es falso, por lo que la "burbuja" de los derivados no es para nada una burbuja, ya que el volumen real del que dispongo es mucho menor, además de que las órdenes se cruzan y la inmensa mayoría de cortos están "neutralizados" con los largos.

Pero aún suponiendo que esto, siendo todo legal, fuera a provocar un colapso financiero, yo les respondo: ¿acaso no es inevitable el colapso? Seguiré usando derivados mientras suene la música, y cuando deje de sonar será tonto el último (el último que saque de los brokers la pasta, antes de que quiebren).

Resumen: I love Comex :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Pues, ahí te he dado una prueba palpable de cómo manipulan el precio y eso sólo pueden hacerlo "manos MUY FUERTES"...

Mira, Maximum_Trolling, ya te comenté que en el pasado me dediqué a los "mercados" y, en cierta ocasión, creo que fue un poderoso fondo de inversión el que ejecutó un exigible físico e indicando todos los almacenes donde debía depositarse. Me parece que la Materia Prima era el Cacao y es que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde aquello, pero tú no te imaginas el "terremoto" que provocó. A muchos de los "pezqueñines" -y no sólo ellos- que estaban en el lado "incorrecto" los fundieron bien... Y ese es un ejemplo de lo mucho que he visto en los mercados de Materias Primas. Por tanto, ves con mucho cuidado si "especulas" con las Materias Primas y, muy especialmente, con los MPs. Los que vamos en "físico" no tenemos "problemas" y tampoco tenemos "vencimientos", al menos el que te está comentando y la mayor parte de los "metaleros"...

Es muy simple: la "ratonera" la tenemos colocada y es cuestión de tiempo que el "ratón" caiga y si encima no hay prisa, pues como el tiempo corre a favor de los "metaleros"...

No estoy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a los derivados y es que, al menos en los mercados de Materias Primas, son los causantes de muchas desgracias. No sé si conoces el efecto devastador que tienen en las Alimenticias y el Tercer Mundo. Te lo digo porque conozco el problema de "primera mano". Y lo mismo sucede con la "especulación" sobre las divisas y la deuda de los más débiles... Eso en mí opinión es INMORAL.

Los "pezqueñines" como tú, Maximum_Trolling, no son el problema, ya que os pueden "barrer" cuando quieran, a fin de cuentas lo que manda en los "mercados" es la "pasta" y cuanto más sea, pues mucho mejor. Supongo que estarás de acuerdo conmigo en esto que te comento.

¿Colapso? Pues la "lógica" de las cosas dice que acabará llegando y, según mis particular "teoría", no quedan muchos años... Cuando llegue -si lo hace- lo más conveniente será estar bien "posicionado" y no precisamente en los "mercados". Pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso y es que se trata de una simple "teoría".

Estoy convencido de que la "música" un día dejará de sonar y espero, Maximum_Trolling, que lo veas venir y no te "pille", aparte de hacer los oportunos "deberes" -los que tú consideres-. Y por lo demás, lo dicho en otra ocasión: mucha suerte. Tú y los "pezqueñines" no sois el problema de los derivados.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Jul 2014)

De momento sólo soy una pulga entre una manada de leones, pero mi objetivo, como el de la mayoría de pezqueñines, es convertirme algún día en mano fuerte y poder "manipular" el mercado...

De todos modos el ejemplo que he puesto es sólo eso, un ejemplo, yo empecé especulando a corto plazo y ahí es donde me la pegué, ahora sólo hago operaciones a medio-largo plazo, el "buy and hold" da más beneficios a largo plazo que ir abriendo y cerrando operaciones contínuamente (hay mucha literatura al respecto) y esto es porque nadie mejor que el propio mercado es capaz de fijar el precio en el medio-largo plazo, pretender batirlo con operaciones a corto plazo es ser demasiado inocente o soberbio. Este año por ejemplo sólo llevo un par de operaciones, una de ellas todavía abierta, así que el volumen que he "movido" es ridículo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... como dijo Calderón de la Barca: "... los Sueños, Sueños son." Pero, al menos, parece que algo ya has "aprendido" en los "mercados". Y es que hacer excesivas operaciones sólo sirve para incrementar el bolsillo del Broker... Lo dicho: Suerte. Bueno, tú, yo y todos la vamos a necesitar.

Saludos.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Jul 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> , pretender batirlo con operaciones a corto plazo es ser demasiado inocente o soberbio.
> 
> .



Qué es lo que te lleva a hacer esa afirmación?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2014)

- Movimientos irregulares y de gran magnitud en las divisas | Investing.com


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Jul 2014)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Qué es lo que te lleva a hacer esa afirmación?



Tanto mi experiencia personal como la amplia literatura al respecto, aquí por ejemplo tienes un estudio científico sobre el tema, es antiguo pero igual de válido hoy en día:

The Common Stock Investment Performance of Individual Investors



> The poor performance of those households that trade frequently is generally consistent with the implications of recent theoretical models of investor overconfidence. Our central message is that trading is hazardous to your wealth.



http://faculty.haas.berkeley.edu/odean/papers/returns/Individual_Investor_Performance_Final.pdf

Y no estoy diciendo que yo mismo no haga trading, que haga buy & hold, pero hago trading a medio-largo plazo, dependiendo del mercado en cuestión, cuanto menos duren las operaciones más riesgo hay de alejarte de la rentabilidad a largo plazo del mercado y más riesgo de perderlo todo también.

Pero si tuviera el suficiente dinero para vivir de rentas, dejaría de hacer trading, me esperaría a la siguiente crisis o corrección bursátil, compraría las empresas más diversificadas internacionalmente y me olvidaría. A muy largo plazo es la mejor opción.

Luego tienes noticias como ésta:

¿Invertir en fondos? Sólo 3 de cada 100 baten a la deuda pública en la última década

Los profesionales no sólo es que no batan el mercado, es que ni baten la rentabilidad de los bonos:



> ¿Invertir en fondos? Sólo 3 de cada 100 baten a la deuda pública en la última década.
> 
> ¿Confiaría su dinero a los profesionales de la inversión? Antes de depositar sus ahorros en un fondo de inversión, piénselo dos veces. La deuda del Tesoro ofreció una mejor rentabilidad en los últimos diez años que la de los fondos españoles, que sólo ganaron un paupérrimo 1,3% anual de media. Así, sólo el 3,5% de los fondos superaron la rentabilidad de los bonos a diez años. Además, uno de cada cuatro fondos encaja pérdidas en la última década.



A más operaciones en el mercado menor rentabilidad a largo plazo, y quien diga lo contrario que me lo demuestre.

Y si me vais a poner fondos de inversión extranjeros, ponedlos todos y comparadlos con la rentabilidad de los índices en los que invierten y veréis como la mayoría no es capaz de batir el índice sobre el que invierten.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Tienes bastante razón en lo que apuntas, aunque siempre se puede "optimizar" los resultados. Mira, yo tengo unos Planes de Pensiones muy conservadores, pero en momentos puntuales los "muevo" y consigo ese "plus" de rentabilidad que me hace falta para decirte que mis Planes de Pensiones tienen un rendimiento que ya quisieran - pero ¿"quieren"?- la mayor parte de los "gestores" de nuestro país y del extranjero. Mí "referente" a batir siempre ha sido el Fondo Soberano de Noruega y, de momento, lo he conseguido.

Quede claro que no recomiendo los Planes de Pensiones, pero ya que los tengo pues me "entretengo" con ellos y, francamente, no me van nada mal. Aunque dado mí carácter "conservador" me fijo unas rentabilidades anuales del 4%-5% y que ahora mismo las supero. Ahora falta ver si llegaré a tiempo de "cobrarlos"...

Dejo algunas informaciones interesantes:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/134232-banco-brics-pilar-finanzas-mundiales

Y este merece una particular atención...

- Outlook for Gold, Stocks, Economy by Incrementum’s Advisory Board | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2014)

- Los valores refugio reaccionan tras el ataque aéreo en Ucrania

- Nada por aquí, nada por allá


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2014)

Parece que el Oro va a seguir los mismos pasos que la Plata en el LBMA...

- Third party sought to run London gold fix - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 14:25 ----------

Vale la pena su lectura...

- Rebelion. Capital financiero parasitario y desigualdad


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (18 Jul 2014)

Así que posteas noticias y dices que el colapso está cerca y luego tienes planes de pensiones que son uno de los mayores exponentes del capitalismo especulador financiero... Veo un poco de doble moral ahí.

De todos modos también he de decir que es una actitud inteligente: si colapsa el mundo financiero, tienes tus monedas de oro y plata para cubrirte, si no colapsa, tienes tus planes de pensiones. Por cierto cuidado con recuperar el plan de pensiones anticipadamente que el gobierno lo cuenta como incremento patrimonial de ese mismo año y te toca acabar pagando más impuestos que lo que te has ido ahorrando por beneficios fiscales...

Yo prefiero ahorrar por mi cuenta que dejar a otros que administren mi dinero, pero respeto tu decisión.

Por cierto los metales han perdido hoy casi toda la subida de ayer y el EURUSD ha hecho un amago de romper los 1,35, pero ha rebotado.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: No, no te equivoques y de "doble moral" nada de nada... Yo tengo los conceptos muy "claros" y ya me gustaría que los demás fueran tan consecuentes en sus actos como yo lo soy con los míos. Mira, los Planes de Pensiones se abrieron en 1996, es decir cuando poca gente se los hacia y, en aquellos tiempos, ya me cuestionaba la viabilidad de las "pensiones" futuras. Está claro que no me "equivoque"...

Además, sirvieron para ejecutar "ingeniería financiera". Te explico: los rendimientos que obtenía por otros conductos (Bolsa, Bonos, etc.) iban directamente allí. No veía un "duro" y encima añadía un "extra" más, pero observarás que a mí los Planes de Pensiones me han salido casi "gratis" y cuando pase por caja lo que me "quiten" ya lo habré obtenido de sobras vía rendimientos y desgravaciones fiscales... ¿A eso le llamas "doble moral"? Yo le llamo tener "amueblado" el "tejado", me entiendes... ¿No?

Y cuando llegue la "recuperación" de los mismos, ya ejecutaré la "ingeniería financiera" que proceda. En cualquier caso, si tienes en cuenta lo que te he explicado, tampoco me preocupa mucho y es que ese aspecto ya se tuvo en "cuenta" en su momento. Y, además, si le das al "tarro" hay aún bastantes opciones... Ya veremos si estos HdP consiguen quitarme algo y te diré que tengo mucha "experiencia" con Hacienda y por ahora siempre he podido con ella...

Deberías leerme bien, Maximum_Trolling, y es que yo tengo un estudio en marcha que indica que estamos a poco de llegar a un punto de "inflexión" (¿2020?), pero no sé lo qué viene después, es decir si será el "Fin del Mundo" o una "solución" a todos los problemas que asolan a la Humanidad...

Por supuesto, no llevo tantos años en el mundo de la "música" para no saber que hay que estar posicionado en diferentes activos. Y tengo una fuerte posición en los MPs, pero también bienes tangibles, divisas físicas (ya sabes mi apuesta actual por el CHF), Bancolchón, dinero en el Banco, etc., etc. Y si hay una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas de, al menos, el 15% no descarto comprar algunas acciones de Petroleras o Mineras... 

¿"Ahorrar" por tu cuenta? Bueno, si tienes apuntes contables fuera de tu bolsillo, pues otros "disponen" de tu dinero... ¿O no? En el fondo, me estás dando la razón en lo que te comento. Y recuerda una cosa: un Patrimonio cuesta de tener, pero mucho más no tener la suficiente "sesera" para conservarlo... Te lo dice uno ya "viejo" en edad, que no en espíritu...

Yo de los MPs no me preocupo lo más mínimo. Están en una lateralidad/bajista muy aburrida y los sigo por mera "costumbre". Cuando rompan, ya sea por arriba o por abajo, ya cogeré más interés. Y de las divisas más de lo "mismo": sólo miro el EUR/CHF y ya me va bien el "aburrimiento" que hay ahí.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 Jul 2014)

metaleros, y criptómanos os dejo un subforo para que hagais la disposición que querais de él.No hay censura,y podéis abrir los hilos que queráis.

Oro,metales y criptomonedas | PONZINOMICS.PW


----------



## Kubatronik (18 Jul 2014)

Buenas noches,

La situación del mercado de oro-papel hasta el martes pasado:







Cada día entiendo menos el COMEX...ahora han sido los "grandes especuladores" los que se han desecho de posiciones largas y han abierto cortas. De ahí vino la caída del oro, fue una venta instantanea de miles de contratos. Los "commercials" han hecho lo contrario, abrir largas y vender cortas. En cómputo global, las largas han ganado ligeramente a las cortas, sin contar a los pequeños. De momento, empate técnico entre posiciones largas y cortas...

Sabían los "commercials" algo de lo de Ucrania e Israel? :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Hombre sobre mí estudio he dado en este hilo bastantes "pinceladas" y seguiré haciéndolo, aunque siempre he insistido en que está inacabado y es que por su "composición" precisa que se vayan cumpliendo fechas para ver si en el "recuento" voy acertado o no. Se trata de un estudio que hay que coger con "pinzas" ya que combina varias cosas, por ejemplo se intenta que Fibonacci "encaje" con determinados acontecimientos que fueron relevantes desde el punto de vista histórico y geopolítico. Luego ya se tienen en cuenta otros factores socio-políticos, económicos, etc., etc. Curiosamente, estoy leyendo últimamente muchos artículos de estudiosos extranjeros -también los hay de aquí- que van en la misma línea y coincidimos en las fechas con pequeñas variaciones de poco más de 1-2 años... De todas formas, en mi estudio necesito saber qué va a suceder en el 2016 y ya con Kubatronic comenté la fecha del 2018 y si sigues la secuencia de Fibonacci "podría" estar claro... Aunque -insisto- en que es un estudio personal y del que ya daré "pinceladas" cuando lo considere oportuno o tenga una mayor "claridad" al respecto.

Bueno, Maximum_Trolling, eso del FGD es un acto de "FE". Y es que no tienen un puto duro... Todo lo que esté dentro del Sistema tiene el mismo riesgo de quebrar, incluidos los Planes de Pensiones y, quizás, éstos todavía tienen más riesgo vista la "voracidad" de estos HdP, tanto de los de aquí como de los de afuera... 

Renta4 me lleva indirectamente algo y en el pasado había trabajado con ellos. No tengo queja de ellos, al igual que de Interdin. Ambas entidades me parecen muy buenas para operar.

Si hay algo en particular que me quieres preguntar sobre mí estudio lo puedes hacer por MP ya que no pretendo ejercer de "pitoniso" por aquí, aunque de tanto en tanto dejo caer algunas "pinceladas". Tampoco estoy muy encima de él, ya que de momento las pautas se van cumpliendo, pero hasta el 2016 no sé si voy bien o no...

Hola, Kubatronic: Yo hace tiempo que no entiendo estos fuertes movimientos de "manos fuertes" y desde luego fuera de la más mínima "lógica"...

Hombre, tu pregunta me ha hecho sonreír y recordar una frase de Sir Arthur Conan Doyle: "El mundo está lleno de cosas obvias que nadie, ni por casualidad observa jamás."

Por supuesto, que "algunos" -o muchos...- sabían lo de Ucrania e Israel. Éste último país ya había adelantado lo que iba a hacer y una concentración de tropas de esa envergadura no pasa "desapercibida" en los tiempos actuales. Y sobre esto te podría comentar bastante más, pero prefiero callarme para no comprometer a personas cercanas.

Lo del avión de Malaysia Airlines en Ucrania tiene "cojones"... Aún tenemos sin resolver el misterio de la desaparición del MH370 y ahora esto en un avión de la misma Compañía. Teniendo en cuenta los miles y miles de aviones que surcan los cielos a diario, tiene "huevos" que dos desastres de estas "especiales" características hayan sido -y me reitero- en la Compañía malaya. Aquí el cálculo de "probabilidades" sería de casi "imposible"... ¿No te parece?

Bueno, voy a repasar la información del día y veré que enlazo.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 23:47 ----------

# Kubatronic: ¿Qué te parece esto?

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6136&Itemid=64

Nota: La noticia -por lo que sea- tarda en aparecer en la pantalla. Paciencia...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (18 Jul 2014)

Desde luego que es un acto de fe confíar en el FGD, pero por ley, aunque no tengan un duro actualmente, tendría que endeudarse el estado para cubrir los depósitos de hasta 100 mil euros de los bancos que quiebren, eso o rescatarlos directamente como han hecho hasta ahora.

Sobre un hipotético rescate del plan de pensiones de golpe, que supongo que sería lo que harías en caso de colapso inminente del sistema financiero, he encontrado este enlace en el que se dice lo siguiente:



> Dependiendo de la base imponible que tenga puede llegar a tributar hasta un 45% con los nuevos tipos (*un 49% en Cataluña*).



Impuestos para andar por casa » Blog Archive » 8 CONSEJOS PARA RESCATAR EL PLAN DE PENSIONES

Eso es lo que te "sisaría" hacienda a partir de 2015, si fuese este año sería incluso más, es decir, tributaría como renta del trabajo rescatarlo de golpe (tiene cojones).

Pero seguro que no te estoy diciendo nada que no sepas ya, espero que tengas otra manera de rescatarlo en caso de necesidad porque si no, suponiendo que tengas más de 60 mil euros, que estoy seguro por lo que dices que los tienes, en el plan de pensiones, se quedarían prácticamente con la mitad de tus ahorros...

Tienes un MP.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Mira, de momento, no me preocupo más que de las "estrategias" a seguir para recuperarlos y no te pienses porque "alternativas" hay... Tengo leído bastante al respecto, pero en última instancia tampoco sabemos qué leyes habrán para cuando quiera "recuperarlo". De todas formas, el "grueso" es anterior al 2006... Y ya te digo que poco me van a "sisar" o al menos eso intentaré, además de que cuento con un buen asesor fiscal y ya te digo que, de momento, me va bien con nuestros "amigos" de Hacienda. Es curioso que a quienes pagamos bastante impuestos religiosamente nos "persiguen" en vez de buscar "carnaza" donde deben buscarla y es que hay mucho sinvergüenza suelto por ahí y que ha robado a manos llenas, incluida la "princesita", pero a éstos parece que hay "órdenes" muy concretas de no molestarlos.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 00:01 ----------

¡Vaya! algo de "aceite" por el hilo...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Jul 2014)

Hombre en bolsa en bolsa he operado poco... Lo más ha sido en divisas y materias primas, y sí, cada vez le doy menos importancia al análisis técnico, aunque lo sigo usando para afinar las posiciones, pero la decisión de comprar o vender ya no la hago por AT.

Sobre el volumen es cierto, las bolsas llevan subiendo bastante tiempo mientras el volumen va bajando, si a eso le añades el enlace que puse unas páginas atrás:

Mission Accomplished: Retail Piles In To Stocks As Pros Pile Out | Zero Hedge

En la que se explica cómo están colocando los papeles a los pequeños inversores, pues todo indica a que tarde o temprano se va a producir una caza de gacelas en las bolsas, por eso de momento ni las toco, si me subo al carro será después de la corrección, después de que terminen de subir los tipos de interés, etc.

Tampoco voy a abrir cortos, que podría mediante CFDs, sobre índices bursátiles, porque cuando empieza una burbuja es imposible saber cuándo explotará, es todo irracional, por ejemplo si alguien hubiese podido aguantar la subida de Terra y se hubiese puesto corto nada más salir a bolsa hubiera acabado ganando mucha pasta, pero el subidón que pegó en plena burbuja era imposible de aguantar.

Hasta entonces sigo bajista en el euro y esperando los 20$ en la plata para subirme al carro, aunque será un carro "virtual" del que tarde o temprano también me bajaré para recuperar ganancias en forma de fiat, de momento no tengo interés en adquirir metales físicos, aunque comparado con hace 1 año y conforme más leo cada día los veo con mejores ojos...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

"Aceitoso": A veces la satisfacción de callar la boca al otro no dura más que el tiempo que tarde en disolverse el caramelo dulce de la soberbia. Con eso ya ves la importancia que te concedo y es que "No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio."

Y no va a haber más respuestas a tus "provocaciones"... Simplemente, paso de ti.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 01:29 ----------

Sobre esto que enlazo hizo un interesante comentario Kubatronik y que apoya su argumentación de entonces...

- TOP GOLD MINERS: Yields Fall To The Lowest Levels Ever : SRSrocco Report

Y este otro enlace también está bastante bien. Me ha gustado la referencia de Atenas vs Esparta...

- Russia Threatens to “collapse of the U.S. financial system” | Armstrong Economics


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- “PURGA”, un documental que hay que ver obligatoriamente si queremos saber lo que realmente pasa | Falsasbanderas.com


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

No, no lo has entendido: era un "reflexión" que me hacia a mí mismo para no entrar en polémicas inútiles... Por supuesto, ya disfruto hoy en día de mis inversiones y, la verdad, me ha ido bastante bien. El "mañana" lo desconozco y no tengo ninguna "seguridad" al respecto. Ese es el motivo de haber colocado el documental que he enlazado y en eso creo que estamos de acuerdo los dos.

Nada, que pases un buen Fin de Semana.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 09:08 ----------

- Una discusión que dura siglos: ¿ayuda la guerra al desarrollo económico?


----------



## Kubatronik (19 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Aceitoso": A veces la satisfacción de callar la boca al otro no dura más que el tiempo que tarde en disolverse el caramelo dulce de la soberbia. Con eso ya ves la importancia que te concedo y es que "No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio."
> 
> Y no va a haber más respuestas a tus "provocaciones"... Simplemente, paso de ti.
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por las infos. Buen artículo el de la producción de oro, copio aquí sus imágenes:




















No estoy de acuerdo con el siguiente párrafo del artículo:

_As ore grades continue to decline, the cost to produce gold will inevitably rise. Some readers believe the higher energy price will be the factor to push the value of gold to new highs. Actually, I don’t believe this will be the case.

The world cannot afford high oil prices. We may experience temporary OIL PRICE SPIKES, but I doubt the price of a barrel of Brent crude will continue to rise towards $200.

The price of gold and silver will rise to extreme levels in the future not on the back of higher oil prices, but rather due to a falling oil supply and its impact on the $100+ trillion of worthless paper-mache floating around the world’s markets._

Estoy en desacuerdo cuando dice que la subida del petróleo no impulsará los precios del oro hacia arriba. Si bien yo pienso que no es el único factor ni el más importante (valor monetario, reserva de valor), es uno de las variables que lo va impulsar. A la relación histórica entre ambos me remito. Supongo que el autor sabrá además que la explotación de las minas de oro depende del uso de combustible en un cierto %...

Mirad el siguiente link: Something

Tampoco opino lo mismo cuando dice que la economía mundial no se puede permitir precios del barril altos (obviamente 200$ ahora es una exageración, pero en 10 años ese precio puede ser un precio normal) Esto es correcto pero hasta cierto punto (precio). Los costes de extracción de crudo suben sin parar. La producción procedente de pozos convencionales baratos de explotar ya está cayendo desde hace un tiempo. Se ve la tendencia de las petroleras de hacer menos inversiones en capital porque a los precios actuales no les da rentabilidad para una parte de su porfolio de pozos. Así que, si queremos los niveles actuales de consumo de petróleo, habrá que pagar un alto coste económico.

Si realmente la economía no puede pagar el coste de extracción del crudo, tendremos caídas de producción y demanda, los precios subirán progresivamente y continuaremos mejorando la eficiencia en su consumo. No hay otra salida . En definitiva, la economía sí se puede permitir a largo plazo altos precios del petróleo si bajamos nuestra dependencia de él. Más transporte público, más eficiencia en la generación y consumo, más renovables...

Esto va a pasar y no nos vamos a morir, tranquilos . La economía seguirá funcionando, seguramente con más dificultades para seguir creciendo, pero seguirá. Otro asunto será para Chinos e Indios, que llegan tarde a la fiesta...

Os dejo también otras gráficas interesantes que he recopilado:

La bajada continuada de las concentraciones de oro por tonelada de material extraída en las minas más grandes:







La alta dependencia de los costes de producción con el precio:







Señores, estamos en una fase de ajuste de la producción y eficiencia de las mineras. Este ajuste no puede durar infinitamente, y antes o después habrá que pagarles los costes de producción crecientes. Bear trap de libro


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: El artículo es bueno, ya que los gráficos son muy claros y, por tanto, la conclusión final puede ser muy semejante a la que tú has llegado.

Bueno, tú ya sabes que todos tenemos "opinión", que luego ésta esté acertada, sustentada o argumentada eso ya es "harina de otro costal"... Realmente, me ha extrañado la del articulista, pues una de las principales quejas de las mineras -y me da igual el mineral de que se trate...- es el fuerte aumento experimentado en los costes de extracción y sobre todo en los derivados de la energía empleada y eso es palpable cuando vemos los resultados empresariales. Luego, debemos tener en cuenta que estos costes irán en aumento: cada vez hay menos por extraer, cuesta más hacerlo tanto en la mano de obra empleada, como en la maquinaría a emplear y los ya reseñados costes energéticos.

Discrepo contigo en algo, Kubatronic, y es que si ahora mismo los precios del Petróleo subierán a unos niveles "normales" está claro que entraríamos en una fortísima Inflación y teniendo en cuenta la "realidad" de la Economía mundial, pues "malo"...

De todas formas, ya comenté en otra ocasión de que el Petróleo acabará siendo para aquel que pueda pagarlo. Más o menos como ya sucedió en los principios de su extracción... Pero, antes debería de producirse una transición "pacífica" y con "alternativas", sino de nuevo "malo"...

Evidentemente, si "quieren" todavía tienen tiempo para reconducir todo los problemas que se van a derivar de la escasez en las distintas Materias Primas, pero la verdad viendo la Geopolítica actual no veo que estén por la labor y sí todo lo contrario. Cada vez se está "tensando" más la cuerda y ya veremos la "elasticidad" que ésta tiene en el tiempo...

Gracias por tu nuevo aporte y siempre es un placer leerte.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Jul 2014)

Buena recopilación de datos Kubatronic, pero permíteme discrepar en una cosa: el precio del petróleo no es el mayor determinante en el precio del oro, es muy importante, pero me temo que lo que más influye en el precio del oro, a parte de la oferta y la demanda, claro está, porque si se derrumbara la demanda de oro (que no creo que vaya a pasar) por muy altos que fueran los costes, la mineras y procesadoras más ineficientes cerrarían, es la demanda como refugio y la concentración de oro en las minas (que sería una parte de la oferta).

Pero supongamos una demanda constante de oro, si vemos el pico del precio del petróleo, se produjo en julio de 2008 (casi 150$ por barril), ese mismo año los costes marginales fueron de 900$, iguales al precio del oro, y el rendimiento de productoras y procesadoras fue de 1,34.

Ahora saltamos a agosto de 2011, con el precio del oro marcando máximos ligeramente por encima de los 1.900$ y el precio del West Texas en 100$, y el del Brent en 120$, supuestamente con este escenario los costes marginales deberían ser menores y los rendimientos muy altos, sin embargo nos encontramos con costes marginales superiores, de 1.300$ y con rendimientos inferiores, de 1,30.

Si suponemos una demanda constante para joyería, creo que, más que en el precio del petróleo que no deja de ser importante como es obvio, *las claves del precio del oro están en la demanda como valor refugio y en los gramos de oro por tonelada extraída.*

En los últimos años los supuestos indicadores que han hecho ver al gran público la supuesta recuperación ha sido la subida de los índices bursátiles y la mejora del PIB, por tanto la demanda del oro como refugio ha descendido, y por ello se ha neutralizado el descenso de concentración de oro por tonelada extraída, llegando a estar el precio incluso temporalmente por debajo de los costes marginales, pero en caso de que la crisis empeore, se produzca una corrección en los índices bursátiles y vuelvan a ser refugio los MPs, con la cada vez más escasa concentración de oro que se extrae, no me cabe duda de que el precio del oro batirá los 2.000$. Y en caso de que no hubiera recaída en la crisis, pienso que se estabilizará entre los 1.200$ y los 1.500$.

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (19 Jul 2014)

Hola Fernando, 

Con respecto al precio, las petroleras no se van a embarcar en nuevos proyectos de aguas profundas u otros no convencionales si no tienen garantías de que el precio sube por encima de 120$-130$. Como ya comenté, en breve van a apretar las tuercas a la producción...

Ojo, las subidas crecientes de precio serán a largo plazo, no hablo de 1 a 2 años. Si esto no sucede, es porque estaríamos en una mega-depresión mundial durante bastantes años con consumos de petróleo muy bajos producidos con pozos convencionales "baratos". En algún momento la economía (ya sea la de oriente u occidente) se tiene que recuperar, y con ella, los precios del petróleo.

Saludos cordiales

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 16:31 ----------




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Buena recopilación de datos Kubatronic, pero permíteme discrepar en una cosa: el precio del petróleo no es el mayor determinante en el precio del oro, es muy importante, pero me temo que lo que más influye en el precio del oro, a parte de la oferta y la demanda, claro está, porque si se derrumbara la demanda de oro (que no creo que vaya a pasar) por muy altos que fueran los costes, la mineras y procesadoras más ineficientes cerrarían, es la demanda como refugio y la concentración de oro en las minas (que sería una parte de la oferta).
> 
> Pero supongamos una demanda constante de oro, si vemos el pico del precio del petróleo, se produjo en julio de 2008 (casi 150$ por barril), ese mismo año los costes marginales fueron de 900$, iguales al precio del oro, y el rendimiento de productoras y procesadoras fue de 1,34.
> 
> ...



Sr Trolling, creo que ha leído usted muy rápido mi post. He indicado que el coste energético no es el factor más importante que empujará el precio del oro hacia arriba, sino su valor monetario 

Pero en el largo plazo, más allá de está crisis, es una variable más a considerar para el análisis de precios futuros.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

- Geopolítica del Banco BRICS, por Ariel Noyola Rodríguez

- Todas las pruebas de que el derribo del avión malayo es una operación sionista | Falsasbanderas.com


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2014)

Lo último editado por Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: RESULTADOS NEGATIVOS DE BANXICO, NO SON PREOCUPANTES: LORENZA MARTÍNEZ (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)


----------



## Tons (19 Jul 2014)

[/COLOR]


Kubatronik dijo:


> Si realmente la economía no puede pagar el coste de extracción del crudo, tendremos caídas de producción y demanda, los precios subirán progresivamente y continuaremos mejorando la eficiencia en su consumo
> 
> 
> Esto va a pasar y no nos vamos a morir, tranquilos . La economía seguirá funcionando, seguramente con más dificultades para seguir creciendo, pero seguirá. Otro asunto será para Chinos e Indios, que llegan tarde a la fiesta...
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

- Desde la sombra (E83). Kosovo: El sindicato criminal de Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

Acabo de leer en el foro una interesante aportación del conforero miaavg y le agradecería que la colocase también en este hilo y que suele ser más seguido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 02:56 ----------

En el mismo "sentido" va el siguiente artículo:

- Bank Bail-Ins Are a Serious Threat and They Are Here to Stay – Nathan McDonald – Sprott Money News


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

Bueno, en bastantes ocasiones he dado mí opinión de que los datos que proporciona China hay que cogerlos con "pinzas"... Dejo un interesante artículo al respecto.

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: China vs. Japan Debt Capacity; Impact of Debt on Chinese Growth; Chinese Recovery On Paper


----------



## Zparo reincidente (20 Jul 2014)

¿y cuánto tardarán en corromper el nuevo regulador del oro? | PONZINOMICS.PW


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

Otro país que quiere "desligarse" del USD y eso que es "aliado" de los EE.UU./OTAN... Más temprano que tarde esto debería reflejarse en la "fortaleza" del USD, aunque la verdad es que el Sistema Ponzi es algo generalizado en casi todo el mundo y eso debería llevar a un Reset y a la creación de un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial. Bueno, esa es la opción "utópica" y deseable, porque la "otra"...

- Turquía ofrece a Rusia usar divisas nacionales en vez del dólar

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 14:17 ----------

Y este artículo que me han enviado (¡Gracias, Miguel!) es otro "punto de vista" y hay que tenerlo también muy presente...

- EL GRAN TEATRO: ¿QUÉ HAY DETRÁS DE LA FALSA PUGNA ENTRE PUTIN Y OCCIDENTE? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Kubatronik (20 Jul 2014)

Tons dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Kubatronik dijo:
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

En ocasiones hemos citado a los "tentáculos"... Voy a poner un ejemplo sobre nuestros "amigos" de JPMorgan Chase & Co...

- List of Subsidiaries of JPMorgan Chase & Co.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 19:30 ----------

Un interesante e inteligente artículo...

- Instituto Juan de Mariana: Libertad de prensa no es control de la prensa


----------



## Burbunvencido (20 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En ocasiones hemos citado a los "tentáculos"... Voy a poner un ejemplo sobre nuestros "amigos" de JPMorgan Chase & Co...
> 
> - List of Subsidiaries of JPMorgan Chase & Co.
> 
> ...





Joder con la lista de filiales de JPMorgan. Solo con hacerse proveedor de cartuchos de tinta para cada una de las oficinas, delegaciones y sucursales de todas ella.....ya habría un negocio fijo muy jugoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2014)

Muy "completito" el articulo que enlazo. Hace referencia, entre otras cosas, que los BRICS están buscando una moneda "tangible" y donde podría entrar el Oro y/o la Energía... Por otro lado, hay un interesante AT para aquellos que estén interesados en el mismo.

- Gold And Silver - BRICS And Germany Will Pave The Way | Michael Noonan | Safehaven.com


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (20 Jul 2014)

Pero hombre miaavg, ¿cómo comparas Chipre con España?

Chipre una pequeña isla, que no llega ni a isla por estar ocupado el norte por Turquía, con un sistema financiero sobredimensionado, un pseudo paraíso fiscal en el que muchos magnates tenían dinero B depositado, etc.

España no es Chipre y aquí jamás habrá quitas de depósitos (no hablo de preferentes, ni de acciones, ni de nada de eso, sino depósitos bancarios y cuentas corrientes). Me juego el OWNED.

Y una pregunta un poco offtopic que me ha surgido después de leer algunas noticias y comentarios que se postean aquí y en el hilo oficial: ¿por qué la mayoría de metaleros odiáis tanto a los EEUU?

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 23:35 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy "completito" el articulo que enlazo. Hace referencia, entre otras cosas, que los BRICS están buscando una moneda "tangible" y donde podría entrar el Oro y/o la Energía... Por otro lado, hay un interesante AT para aquellos que estén interesados en el mismo.
> 
> - Gold And Silver - BRICS And Germany Will Pave The Way | Michael Noonan | Safehaven.com



Curioso que el análisis técnico que hace del oro y la plata ponga las resistencias en torno a los 1.500$ y los 25$ respectivamente, me parece que casi todos los traders llegamos a la misma conclusión. Por otra parte en el caso de la plata pone el próximo soporte en el 50% de corrección de la última subida, es decir, muy próximo a los 20$, que es a donde la espero para la semana que viene.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Vamos por partes:

1ª.- Lo que nos ha comentado miaavg es sumamente relevante, aunque esa es una opinión subjetiva pero que se basa en un hecho objetivo, por consiguiente bastante probable que acontezca... Evidentemente, tú eres muy libre de opinar lo contrario, faltaría más. Maximum_Trolling estas "cosas" siempre se prueban en sitios "pequeñitos" y débiles y luego -si procede- pueden ampliarlo adonde les plazca. ¿Chipre pertenece a la UE? Verdad que SI, pues las finanzas de España, Portugal, Irlanda, Italia, Francia... no están precisamente para "tirar cohetes", por tanto lo que se pueda aplicar allí no tiene porqué ser "prohibitivo" para los demás. Vamos yo lo tengo bastante presente o porqué crees que estoy interesado en algunas divisas "físicas" de países "sólidos"...

Maximum_Trolling, todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" y actuamos en función de ellas. Y, por supuesto, no son una indicación a seguirnos que por aquí ya somos todos "mayorcitos" o eso se supone...

2ª.- No creo que los "metaleros" tengamos un odio especial hacia los EE.UU., aunque está claro que cada uno de nosotros tendrá diferentes opinones al respecto, puesto que aquí hay gente que tiende a tener o no distintos "colores" de corte ideológico... De todas formas, si te fijas en la mayor parte de los enlaces que coloco su origen es estadounidense y, por tanto, deberás deducir que buena parte del pueblo americano no está de acuerdo a cómo se está llevando la política económica y geopolítica por parte de su Gobierno y, especialmente, una clase media que puede extinguirse, al igual que en el resto de Occidente.

Particularmente, hay muchas cosas que me gustan de las gentes de EE.UU., pero soy muy contrario al "Imperialismo" de ese país y podría darte una amplia reseña de las intervenciones militares y de otro tipo que han tenido sobre otras naciones. Podría recordarte, por ejemplo, la guerra que se "inventaron" en Cuba para arrebatarnos a los españoles lo que nos quedaba en Ultramar. Y como nosotros hay muchos otros países...

Luego, la mayor parte de las Crisis económicas y financieras nos vienen "exportadas" desde aquel país y, la verdad, buena parte del planeta empieza a estar hasta los "huevos" de más de lo mismo... Y buena parte de ellas vienen desde que la Administración Nixon se cargó el "Patrón Oro" y que -¡ojo!- tampoco era una "panacea", pero al menos no generaba un Sistema Ponzi que puede llevarnos al desastre absoluto...

Para ser más concretos, pienso que los "metaleros" somos más bien contrarios a los "manipuladores" que están "detrás" de los Gobiernos estadounidenses y su imagen más "pública" son los famosos "lobbies" y que a su vez no dejan de ser "titeres" de otras manos... Hay bastante literatura sobre esto para quien desee "profundizar".

También te diré una cosa: para nada soy partidario de Rusia y China, ya que que si consiguierán ser el "nuevo" Imperialismo, quizás nos harían recordar aquello de que "otros vendrán que bueno te harán", ya me entiendes...

Te dejo otro enlace sobre AT... Este me gusta más.

- El oro trata de liberarse | Investing.com

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

Mira, Maximun_Trolling, como que NADA es hoy "imposible"...

- http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...pequeños-ahorradores-para-pagar-sus-megaobras


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (21 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, Maximun_Trolling, como que NADA es hoy "imposible"...
> 
> - http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...pequeños-ahorradores-para-pagar-sus-megaobras



El titular me parece tendencioso teniendo en cuenta que, según he entendido, se trata de un crédito que concedió esa caja de ahorros a Picardo.

De todos modos no digo que me parezca bien, yo estoy en contra de estas prácticas, aquí en España las cajas de ahorros, bancos semi-públicos controlados por políticos, daban créditos sin control a políticos, promotores y pepitos y mira cómo han acabado, esperemos que ahora que ya son bancos privados hayan abandonado estas prácticas poco éticas...

Yo me fío más ahora de estas excajas, después del rescate y ahora que son bancos privados. Que yo sepa ya no están controladas por políticos sino por técnicos, como debe ser.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

China sigue teniéndolo muy "claro": Petróleo y Oro...

- Venezuela planea enviar a China un millón barriles de crudo por día

Y sobre el "mercado" del Oro...

- Corrección en precios del oro con recorte de posiciones largas


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

Interesante entrevista...

- Rick Rule: This gold sell-off is a normal event in this market - MINING.com

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 20:07 ----------

Cada vez tengo más claro que NADA es "imposible"...

- El temido efecto dominó en la crisis del Espirito Santo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

Que "graciosos" son estos HIJOS DE PUTA...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/134656-israel-palestina-reino-unido-conflicto-polemica


----------



## esseri (21 Jul 2014)

:´´´´(


fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]...Cada vez tengo más claro que NADA es "imposible"...
> 
> - El temido efecto dominó en la crisis del Espirito Santo



Al final del artíkulo, el famoso affaire de los submarinos...kon polítikos portus, industria pesada germana y el BES en Suiza y las Kaimán, txantxullando "á vontade". Zerka de mil kilos fakturados, 30 pa,la butxaka,l BES, uno para Portas - CDS-...El reparto da una idea de kuán miramos al dedo kuando ,teledirigidos, despotrikamos de la korrupzión polítikutxa - migajas y hombres de paja en el txantxullo global-.

No sé a ké kojones esperamos para mandar la puta Uropa al puto karajo y empezar NUESTRO reset ( el k nos proponga la UE,mutxa kita,serpentina y konfetti...pero tendrá komo
objetivo perpetuar nuestro papel de ojete en otra vuelta de tuerka de un timo agotado). Estos putos alemanes son komo el tipejo forrado rikatxón k aparece por el barrio kargado de pasta y/o material y a los años se va el doble de riko sin haber tokado un puto gramo, dejando la mitad de los paisanos engantxados y la otra mitad, fiambres o en prisión. Y enzima, despotrikando del abuso sufrido en su altruista buena fe. Hijos de puta es poko,pokito. 

Kuanto más tardemos en admitir k el máster de nuevos rikos nos ha salido rana y éramos el konvidado y nezesario julai de la partida, menos vida k recuperar nos kedará. Enzima el personal fustigandose y haziéndose harakiris y poniéndolos de espejo kuando los PIGS iletrados hemos sido las pibitas prostituidas en una red de trata de blancas. El síndrome de Estokolmo , vía anal se lo endiñen, vamos...faltaría piú.

En fin, más abajo link a la wiki. En portugués, pero se pilla de sobra, k el k haya llegado hasta akí ya ha leído lo más difízil.



.........

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 20:58 ----------

Añadido.

Caso dos submarinos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2014)

Imagino, esseri, que sabrá que la "Justicia" portuguesa ha dado "carpetazo" al asunto... Y es que no podía ser de otro modo...

- Absueltos acusados de fraude por la venta de submarinos alemanes a Portugal. Granada - Ideal

Mucho más gravoso que el caso de Portugal, fue el sucedido en Grecia y a la que "hicieron" comprar -y digo bien...- una auténtica "brutalidad" de material de guerra a Alemania y Francia. Sobre esto escribí, "profundizando" en el tema, pero no en este hilo y no recuerdo si en este foro o, posiblemente, en otro...

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 23:43 ----------

Dado que no dispongo de tiempo para desarrollar más el tema dejo un enlace muy "explicativo" sobre lo que comentaba. Hay que ser muy "idiota" para no entender lo que han hecho con los países PIGS... En unos han sido armas y en otros fomentando y financiando la burbuja inmobiliaria e "infraestructuras" que no han tenido ninguna utilidad. Bueno, SI endeudar y destruir a los países "periféricos"...

- Grecia,segundo comprador de armas de la OTAN. El negocio del rescate: la armas. | Todos Somos Griegos

Por cierto, en Grecia nos encontramos con la misma empresa alemana implicada en Portugal: Ferrostaal...


----------



## esseri (21 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Imagino, esseri, que sabrá que la "Justicia" portuguesa ha dado "carpetazo" al asunto... Y es que no podía ser de otro modo...



Sip, y kon eskutxas en las k Portas & ko. Se pringaban hasta las katxas.

Por zierto, iwal k Sókrates ,primer ministro en ejerzizio, y "míster Smith" en el kaso Freeport, análogo a éste pero kon ingleses.También eskutxas in fraganti kuyas grabaziones recorrieron la mitad de los juzgados de Portugal...y al final, "si te he oído, no m, akuerdo"..

Lo de los despilfarros PIGs en armamento uropedo ya klama al zielo. Aunke aún al final y para redondear la tomadura de pelo, nos mandarán a palmar en sus guerras. :: Y allí estaremos, komo wenos borreguitos,nosotros o nuestros hijos, kómo no.

En fin, dejo akí el oxtópik,sorry.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2014)

Para los que deseáis comprar más "barato"... ¡Ojo! que si llega ahí, yo también me subiré al "carro"...

- Final "thud" In Gold to $1,190 Level Coming By Late August! Here's Why | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## bourbon (22 Jul 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Sip, y kon eskutxas en las k Portas & ko. Se pringaban hasta las katxas.
> 
> Por zierto, iwal k Sókrates ,primer ministro en ejerzizio, y "míster Smith" en el kaso Freeport, análogo a éste pero kon ingleses.También eskutxas in fraganti kuyas grabaziones recorrieron la mitad de los juzgados de Portugal...y al final, "si te he oído, no m, akuerdo"..
> 
> ...





Jenorme lo kuentas. 
Y como afectará todo esto en el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2014)

Bueno, aunque no deja de ser un hilo "metalero", aquí no sólo tratamos el Oro sino que se tocan también otros temas y ya se dejo bien claro en el primer post... Hay un hilo específico sobre el Oro en el foro.

- Crece el optimismo en torno al oro, según el índice Investing.com Por Investing.com

Aunque ahora mismo sigue cayendo...


----------



## esseri (22 Jul 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> Jenorme lo kuentas.
> Y como afectará todo esto en el oro?



Perdonar la vida a un deskonozido...o k kienes tengan el poder se pasen las leyes por el forro según konvenga ?

En ambos kasos, kon una respuesta personalizada y en un eszenario markadamente bajista respekto a la tutela de Papá Estado. A ke mola ? 

Kien tenga metales kodiziados por el prójimo y/o ligereza en su trato hazia él ... kada día estará más y más "entretenido". El oro - al igual k el respeto - es sólo un medio hazia una vida mejor, no un fin.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

De nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2014)

- Los bancos del Gold Fixing proponen nuevo método de precios

- EL ORGANISMO FINANCIERO MÁS PODEROSO DEL MUNDO ADVIERTE DE LA LLEGADA DE OTRA GRAN CRISIS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Y TRAS LOS BRICS LLEGA EL N11: OTRA PIEZA MÁS EN EL GRAN ENGAÑO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 15:30 ----------

Muy interesante...

- The Inflation Truther Crank Index - Bloomberg View


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6176&Itemid=65

Este enlace suele tardar en aparecer en la pantalla... Paciencia.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 20:10 ----------

Cuando el río suena agua lleva... e insisto en mí apreciación de que NADA es "imposible"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-22/b...fiscation-japan-china-russia-against-bail-ins


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2014)

Interesante...

- Jesse's Café Américain: Green Slime: The Return of Franken-Money


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Jim Rogers a "contracorriente"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/134710-jim-rogers-momento-invertir-rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Os dejo lo último que he visionado de Max Keiser. Todo el reportaje es interesante, pero la segunda parte se dedica a los MPs... Os gustará.

- Keiser Report en español: La borrachera de Wall Street (E630)


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Ya sabéis de mí opinión sobre China y lo que hay "detrás"...

- Otro de los grandes miedos mundiales toma peligrosa forma - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

¡Ojo! a esto...

¿Qué hay detrás de la presión sobre el crudo Brent? | Investing.com

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 18:51 ----------

Y también esta otra noticia...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/134858-sanciones-rusia-crisis-financiera


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Os dejo lo último de Daniel Estulin...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/...guerra-mundial-historia-ambiciones-imperiales


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Muy interesante lo que nos cuenta Guillermo Barba en su último artículo...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ALERTA: BANCO DE MÉXICO, EN NÚMEROS ROJOS


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2014)

- The TRUTH about China


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2014)

Ultimamente, la "red" es cada vez menos segura... Por cierto, agradecer a Ana el envío de la información.

- El BCE, víctima del asalto de piratas informáticos | Euribor

Y aprovecho para enlazar otras noticias:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/134895-crisis-mundial-economia-fed-capitalismo

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/134910-caida-zona-euro-mayores-amenaza-economia-global


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2014)

- Could This Trend Send Silver Stocks Higher?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2014)

¡Ojo! a esto y que merece una muy detenida lectura y me reitero en lo comentado en otras ocasiones y es que hoy ya NADA es "imposible"...

- http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-23/gates-are-closing-sec-votes-through-money-market-reform

Y este otro enlace es cuanto menos "curioso". El problema que le veo es que Alemania no es "dueña" de sus decisiones y eso parece que no casa con lo que serían sus "deseos"...

- ¿ALEMANIA PLANEA SECRETAMENTE UNIRSE A LOS BRICS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2014)

- Rebelion. Sueldos delictivos: cuando la burguesía pierde todo el pudor


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2014)

- China

- This Aussie town lets people pay for a hotel room with gold | MINING.com


----------



## Parri (25 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ojo! a esto y que merece una muy detenida lectura y me reitero en lo comentado en otras ocasiones y es que hoy ya NADA es "imposible"...
> 
> - The "Gates" Are Closing: SEC Votes Through Money Market Reform | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Muy buenos los artículos del robotpescador. Alemania a un click de hundir el imperio usano. En mi opinión Alemania tiene la llave para evitar la guerra, si se une a los BRICS dejará a su aliado más sólo que la 1. Espero y deseo que los alemanes firmen los acuerdos correspondientes con Rusia para asegurarnos el abastecimiento de materias primas.

No tengo miedo a ser más pobre, lo tengo asumido. Lo que me da terror es una guerra, los germanos lo saben que han sufrido las consecuencias de 2 como nadie. Han aprendido de los errores, no quieren ni inflación ni guerras.

Hay momentos en la vida que sólo tienes 2 elecciones lo malo y lo peor.

USA se comió la torre de Alemania (oro) pero Alemania tiene el jaque mate a un sólo movimiento.


----------



## esseri (25 Jul 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Muy buenos los artículos del robotpescador. Alemania a un click de hundir el imperio usano. En mi opinión Alemania tiene la llave para evitar la guerra, siel e une a los BRICS dejará a su aliado más sólo que la 1. Espero y deseo que los alemanes firmen los acuerdos correspondientes con Rusia para asegurarnos el abastecimiento de materias primas.
> 
> No tengo miedo a ser más pobre, lo tengo asumido. Lo que me da terror es una guerra, los germanos lo saben que han sufrido las consecuencias de 2 como nadie. Han aprendido de los errores, no quieren ni inflación ni guerras.
> 
> ...



Unirse a los Briks no lo veo komo evitar una guerra...y sí ,al kontrario, komo deklarar una
posizión terriblemente o ontológica. En una situazión global delikada lo más imprudente y estúpido sería dar pie a k te suelten la primera hostia o a asumir el papel históriko de detonante ( rol del k están eskaldados y para el k llevan dékadas rodeándose de peones k se koman sus marrones ). Además , en el affaire BRIKS, Alemania no aktuaría en la legitima klave alternativa kon k lo han hetxo sus miembros- sino kon evidentes tintes de traizión. Ni son tan independientes -dada su membresía uropeda-, ni tan gilipollas , ni viene a kuento. Lo k sí deberíamos hazer nosotros y kada día es otro de retraso, es mandarlos a ellos al puto karajo.( Son los mismos imperialistas perdonavidas de siempre, pese al medio siglo de silenzio y makillaje forzosos...y aún así, buena nos la están liando : Mejor en un buen follón tenerlos lejos...o seremos,tal k ahora, tronkos pa,la kaldera,máh ná )

Por zierto, y yendo por delante el agradezimiento a fernando por su aportazión konstante a k el hilo siga vivo,kómo no...ojeando los artíkulos de portada del robot peskador, me ha dado una impresión de panfletutxo amarillista de kuidado.

Hay varios frentes simultáneos bullendo kon espezial intensidad, eso es innegable...y todo está a expensas de un nuevo y verdadero zisne negro, o de k alguno de los konfliktos existentes se desboke para k el konjunto adkiera un kariz más allá del aktual , k es delikado inkluso para los más eszéptikos/inkautos.. Kreo k el rigor y la kalma son oro puro ahora mismo...y el vistazo general al robot peskador me ha transmitido un afán por el lío k no me llama en absoluto.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2014)

- Peter Hambro, horrorizado por la manipulación del oro


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Agradecer los comentarios de Parri y esseri, ya que en este hilo buscamos también algo más que la simple divulgación de información.

# Parri: Efectivamente, "El Robot Pescador" es muy interesante y que hace más o menos lo mismo que hago yo, es decir buscar información que estima interesante y divulgarla. Hay que aclarar que está centrado en un determinado "patrón": el NOM... Por tanto, puede llegar a incurrir en ese "amarillismo" que le da esseri, pero entiendo que para nada si nos ceñimos a su contexto. Aquí ya dependerá de los conocimientos que podamos tener sobre el tema y la credibilidad que le podamos dar, aunque lógicamente cada cual pueda diferir respecto al "fondo" del mismo.

No, no creo que Alemania se vaya a salir del "guión" que tiene ya "marcado", al menos mientras persista la hegemonía del Imperio anglosajón. Ya dije en mí comentario que una cosa es lo que pueda "desear" y otra muy distinta lo que le "dejen" hacer...

Discrepo contigo en cuanto a lo de ser "pobre" y eso dependerá del grado al que puedas llegar... ¿No te parece? Una vuelta por Etiopía, por dar un ejemplo, sería muy "esclarecedora" respecto a lo que intento "transmitir"... Que estamos "lejos" de eso, pues ahora mismo sí, de la misma forma que también lo estamos de tiempos muy recientes donde creímos ingenuamente que éramos "ricos"...

Pienso que uno de los grandes "males" de nuestros tiempos es la "aceptación social" de la "pobreza" -y más grave es que esté calando en los países "desarrollados"-. Ya sé que es una utopía casi irrealizable su abolición, pero entiendo también que todo ser humano debiera luchar por erradicarla por una simple obligación ética. Y es que cada día que pasa hay una mayoría de gente más pobre y una "exclusiva" minoría que cada día que pasa también se hace mucho más rica...

No sé si habrás leído algunos comentarios míos en los que me declaro muy "quevediano"... Bien, D. Francisco nos dejo esta "perla": "Sale de la guerra, paz; de la paz, abundancia; de la abundancia, ocio; del ocio, vicio; del vicio, la guerra." Parece que ese "circulo vicioso" es una constante a lo largo de la Historia. Y nadie o casi nadie "normal" -hay mucho "chalado" por ahí...- desea una guerra, pero esa "elección" no nos pertenece y es que suele estar en manos de gente que se conoce y que saben que ellos no van a poner los muertos...

# esseri: Lo primero agradecerle su elogio, pero la verdad es que me gusta escribir y divulgar información fuera de la "oficial" y de los "colores", aunque si encuentro algo interesante por ahí pues no tengo ningún "problema" en colocarlo...

Ya he explicado el "contexto" en el que se mueve "El Robot Pescador" y que me parece se ciñe muy correctamente al mismo. Eso no quita para que haya personas, como puede ser su caso, que no crean en ello y es perfectamente respetable. Como yo digo siempre cada uno sabe lo que sabe y tiene lo que tiene... Y es que la verdad "absoluta" nadie la tiene y supongo que pasamos por la vida intentando respondernos a muchas cuestiones que no "entendemos" y que, seguramente, seguirán ahí mientras nosotros ya formaremos parte del recuerdo...

En el foro es conocida mí posición sobre la UE/Euro/PIGS y que tampoco está muy alejada de la suya, aunque yo tengo mí particular opinión al respecto y es que la UE y el Euro nacieron con una visión de "medio plazo", es decir como un "cortafuegos" para ganar tiempo por parte de los anglosajones. Se ha preguntado Vd. dónde estaría ahora mismo el USD sin la "colaboración" del Euro...

Bueno, tampoco sabemos qué pasará con la UE y/o algún país de los PIGS, sino todos, una vez Alemania haya "recuperado" su "inversión" en los mismos, aunque me parece que esto va para largo ya que no parece que vayan a ver algo más que los "intereses"...

Antes de finalizar, esseri, le diré que recibo muchos boletines "serios" de Geopolítica y que lo que comentan hacen que "El Robot Pescador" no deje de ser un "bebe con pañales"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## nando551 (25 Jul 2014)

Keiser Report en español: Se compra la reputación (E631) - YouTube

Nos recuerda que todo lo que escribimos en internet es cuidadosamente guardado y analizado.
En la 2ª parte hace una comparativa muy buena con la organización de microbios y bacterias con la sociedad actual.
En verdad estamos hechos unos bichitos goldbugs y silverbugs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2014)

Sí, nando551, somos unos "bichitos" muy particulares y me temo que bastante "molestos" para el Sistema...

Dejo un enlace interesante para aquellos que quieran "entretenerse" y repasar uno de los acontecimientos más graves que ha habido en nuestra Historia reciente...

- Astillas de realidad: EVIDENCIAS DE AUTOATENTADO EL 11-S: HABLAN LOS EXPERTOS

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2014)

Otro buen artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: QUIEBRA DE BANCO BICENTENARIO, UNA BUENA NOTICIA

---------- Post added 26-jul-2014 at 08:06 ----------

¿Un Patrón Oro chino?

- www.nytimes.com/2014/07/25/opinion/a-chinese-gold-standard-renminbi.html?emc=eta1&_r=0


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2014)

Ir tomando "nota"...

- Rebelion. Súbditos, no ciudadanos

Y un enlace relativo a la Plata...

- www.fool.ca/2014/07/24/is-silver-really-worth-50-an-ounce/


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2014)

Para quienes gustan del AT...

- Gold Price In 2014 Consolidating Above Major Support Area | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2014)

Interesante artículo...

- ¿Yihad global contra los BRICS?

---------- Post added 27-jul-2014 at 08:37 ----------

Un ejemplo de lo que puede suceder si los costes de extracción no compensan a las mineras... Y ya hemos comentado sobre esto en muchas ocasiones.

- Mali, Ghana mines weigh on AngloGold Q2 results


----------



## esseri (27 Jul 2014)

@ Fernando.

Respekto a lo expuesto en kuanto a la línea informativa del Robot Peskador, ni me kejo ni intento deskalifikarlo...sino prezisamente kalifikarlo a la vez k kontextualizarlo. Es la puritita internék : Toneladas de arena kribada para una onza dorada. Por zierto, se etxa en falta un hilo k se adivina ya indispensable tratando la aparizión, evoluzión y provetxo del mayor troyano de la historia, la red..y ventanukos práktikos ante su poderío en el kontrol de masas. El personal lo va a nezesitar komo awa, especialmente kienes tengan la suerte o desgrazia de portar el virus de la aktividá mental ( y de éstos, kienes lleven aparejado el genotipo de la independenzia/libralbedrío/rebeldía, ya ni te digo). 

En kuanto a tu reziente post, un par de kosas :


No sólo los 3 grandes de los Briks tienen el troyano islámiko insertado ( y en absoluto me refiero al Islam y a su legítima kontemplazión, sino al uso tortizero y desestabilizador k se haze de él y en k se basa todo el artíkulo )...En Uropa, la presenzia musulmana es ya imparable ( y más desde el papel extraofizial y meramente dekorativo de referente global y abanderada de las libertades individuales - más bien una vieja txotxa nunkafollista , nostalgika del mayo del 68 gabatxo es lo k es hoy ya la puta y puteada Uropa,pero wé...- ), kon lo k para hazerse a la idea de a kién amenaza el elemento inokulado habría k prestar atención a kien no lo tiene y el artíkulo deja klaro k son los k - kasi - siempre salen de perfil en las fotos kotxinotas ( más el resto de su kontinente por una kuestión puramente físika,klaro - ya se enkargarán de infundir un pelín más de akojono y olor a ranzio en una soziedad kanadiense demasiado de los mundos de yupi para el estilo imperante en la zona ). 

Así pues...no sólo los Riks, sino "todos los demás". El 11s y las lizenzias represoras k bendijo nos akompañarán toda la vida,habra k ir royéndolo y adaptándose.

El último punto, el de las mineras...k ahí te kiero ver  .Dónde krees k apunta ? A una eskasez transitoria y alza de prezios ? A un derrumbe kalkulado del sektor y reapertura a prezio de saldo por nuevas korporaziones - tal vez más kolaboradoras en un sector k ya toma distorsionar al alza - ? A un stand by y toma de posiziones para akaparazión y presumible burbujeo de unos MPs tal vez en "demasiadas" manos ?

...a la natural dekadenzia , en la era de la ziberpasta y la prestidigitazión finanziera , de un bezerrillo de oro y unos valores de reserva y solidez k podrían haber pasado a la historia ?

Saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, no soy racista ni mucho menos, pero estoy "viajado" y entiendo que por una simple cuestión cultural y de educación hay que adaptarse
a las costumbres imperantes en un determinado país o región geográfica. Y algo que no me gusta especialmente de la "penetración" musulmana en Europa es que ellos esto se lo pasan por el "forro"... Muchas de las cosas que ellos hacen por aquí inténtalo en sus países de origen... y te lo dice alguien que los conoce de "primera mano".

Yo soy favorable a la convivencia entre los distintos pueblos y culturas, pero permite que ejerza mí derecho a "elegir" y no me interesa un pueblo cuya religión es agresiva para quienes no comulgan con ella. Eso no quita para que en muchas ocasiones haya expresado mis simpatías por el mundo árabe, pero también tengo claro que si no respetamos determinadas premisas, ellos en su casa y nosotros en la nuestra... Por supuesto, cada cual es libre de opinar como estime oportuno y no voy a polemizar sobre un asunto que yo tengo muy claro.

Hay cosas de tu comentario que son interesantes, aunque quizás noto a faltar un mayor desarrollo, pero entiendo la "intención"... En fin, en este hilo colocamos informaciones que se apartan del mero "metal", pero es que las "conexiones" son más evidentes de lo que la gente se imagina y eso dependerá de la capacidad de "abstracción" intelectual de que se disponga. Es posible que haga falta un hilo como el que sugieres, pero desde luego en este hilo ya tengo demasiada faena y sí que seguiré aportando de forma "paralela", pero poco más...

El 11-S nos dejo a muchos muy claro que el Sistema iba a utilizar todo lo "inimaginable" para seguir perdurándose en el Poder. Aunque en esta ocasión se le fue demasiado la "mano" y ha quedado con el "culo al aire"... Yo pienso que a partir de ese día ya empezó la represión planetaria en su mayor expresión y de la que todavía no hemos visto nada, aunque me temo que no tardaremos muchos años en verlo y vivirlo en nuestras propias carnes. Vamos hacia una sociedad muy semejante a la que describió Orwell...

Evidentemente, el Sistema va a encontrar resistencia y, a mí modesto entender, precisamente en su "propia" casa: los Estados Unidos... Allí, hay gente de diferentes ideologías, pero que tienen muy claro dónde está el "enemigo" común y llevan años preparándose para confrontarlo. Supongo que habrás oído sobre los Preppers y las "milicias" americanas. En Europa todavía andamos demasiado "aborregados" y el "despertar" será muy, pero que muy duro...

Interesantes las preguntas que planteas, esseri, ya entrando en "materia"... Vamos por partes:

- Ahora mismo no hay escasez en la Minería, pero el problema radica que los costes de extracción son elevados y es que hay algo que se llama Energía y eso repercute en los margenes. A fin de cuentas las mineras no dejan de ser empresas que necesitan ser rentables SI o SI... Los precios están deprimidos porque toda la Economía está basada en una gran MENTIRA y es que lo que ahora entienden como casi Deflación podría convertirse en una fuerte Inflación y lo peor en una Hiperinflación casi mundial, ya conoces el "efecto mariposa"... Por tanto, no tienen más remedio que mantener un ferreo control sobre los precios, aunque eso posibilita que algunos países como China se vean favorecidos por esa política: cambian sus "billetitos de colores usanos" por Materias Primas. Sólo hace falta ver los acertados movimientos que están haciendo últimamente en Latinoamérica... Parece mentira que los americanos no quieran darse cuenta de que con el tiempo se los van a encontrar en el culo...

- Yo pienso que es posible que entremos en una fuerte depresión económica, que en el fondo va a ser la "prolongación" de la Crisis actual, pero que hará que el consumo se vea fuertemente disminuido a nivel mundial y la Minería no será ajena a ello. Ya se observan "síntomas" de ello... Supongo que ello servirá para que las grandes Corporaciones se hagan con más porciones del "Pastel" y, por tanto, más Control...

- Respecto a los MPs, estos HdP tienen que tener "algo" pensado ya que saben de la acumulación de "manos débiles", independientemente de lo que puedan hacer algunos gobiernos como el de China y que parece que lo tiene muy "claro". De los datos que conocemos la mayor parte de la producción va hacia "particulares" y no hacia los Bancos Centrales, aunque ahí tenemos que excluir al de China, pero tampoco publica las cifras "oficiales" de lo que pueda tener...

- No, los MPs siempre tendrán "valor" y de eso no tengas duda. esseri, los tiempos actuales son "minutos" dentro del tiempo en que los MPs han imperado, de manera que hasta que acabe toda esta "película" siguen siendo perfectamente válidos. Bueno, esa es mí firme convicción.

Y aquí lo dejo. Gracias por tu comentario y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (28 Jul 2014)

@fernando

Respekto al troyano islámiko sólo resaltaba k está integrado en todas partes, menos en USA. No sólo en los 3 países k apuntaba el artículo ni en ése bloke en konkreto. El tipo de integración o su konvenienzia es otro kantar. El hetxo es k ya están presentes en todas partes y en pleno derecho en kasi todas. Y en la pijo-uropa sin duda.

El komentario al kontrol era hazia internet en konkreto. Pasamos de una deslumbrante oferta de info ,a años luz de la k existía en formatos konvenzionales, a algunos valdíos intentos de zensura y posteriormente al trolleo masivo ( lo mejor para minimizarla no es reduzir su potencia y posibilidad de expresión, sino multiplikar toda esa info y fomentar la konfusión. Ahí estamos hoy). De kualkier modo, hoy por hoy está todo abokado al megakontrol de sus usuarios ,no ya instantáneamente, pero sí en kuanto a rekopilazión de pruebas. En los juizios del futuro van a demostrar kon la minga hasta ké andábamos pensando en espazios konkretos de años pasados. Y a eso me refería kon lo de un hilo nuevo, a la elemental necesidad de los usuarios de huir a los sistemas de seguimiento de internet. Va a ser fundamental para poder sakar jugo de la red sin ser el tonto de la partida, papel en el k kreo k estamos ahora. K un sistema militar de info usando alabara a disposición de la borregada siempre me parezió sospechoso y ahora mismo lo veo ya en las antípodas de la liberación k parezia brindarnos en un prinzipio. 

Personalmente los preppers "tópikos" me parezen bastante pelikuleros. El deskontrol ( y/o kontrol selektivo) del sistema lo veo más sutil y metódiko k el madmax "físiko"y kaótiko kon el k los preppers parezen identifikarse. Yo veo una sodomía ofizial infinitamente más zertera y sutil y kon eskasísimos espazios de eskape. No veo el kaos y el desamparo hazia la población, sino la disciplina y el dominio absoluto sobre ella. La únika posibilidad de eskape no la veo en refugios subterráneos y armas, sino en el dominio de las teknologías básikas para ese kontrol. Y desde YA,pues ya existe. ( y korto el oxtópik y la paja mental, sorry ). Por cierto, kreo recordar k los briks tienen por objetivo un sistema de telekomuikazión ajeno a internet...o sea k por ahí deben ir los tiros, incluso para kien se apoya más en el konozimiento k en las impresiones de todo a 100, komo es mi kaso.

Y vamos kon los metales. Por supuesto k 2 minas zerradas no van a alterar nada, es un peso nimio en kuanto a los niveles de produkzión k podrían desequilibrar el sektor. Me refería a la tendenzia , pues esos zierres responden a una problemátika sektorial konkreta en la k otros produktores pueden verse envueltos. Y entiendo k esas minas podrían estar en varias zirkunstanzias distintas : en un sektor obsoleto por su evoluzión/ en un sektor distorsionado por intereses ajenos a su propia aktividad en el k están pagando el pato de rebote/...o en medio de un lío premeditado y dirigido también hazia manos débiles ( ellos en este kaso) en el apartado de produkzión kon vistas a hazerse kon el kontrol de ello.

Finalmente, respekto a k los MP siempre han funzionado komo base a k funzionen siempre en el futuro, no konkuerdo en el peso de ese argumento. En las larga historia a la kbaludes también estamos hartos de ver ídolos, sistemas y patrones kaídos.

Un saludo y grazias por tu respuesta.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, interesante lo que nos comentas y voy a darte mí opinión sobre algunas de las cuestiones planteadas.

- No, no te equivoques, porque la presencia musulmana en los EE.UU. ya es importante. Hace años habían más de 4.500.000 según unas fuentes que leí en su momento y procedentes del Departamento de Estado de los EE.UU. y de la CIA. Ahora mismo, sería muy complejo saber cuántos hay ya que el "Census" americano no puede hacer preguntas acerca de la religión, pero tampoco puedo afirmar si esto sigue siendo vigente. Además, hay más de un millar de mezquitas en el territorio estadounidense... ¿Te parecen pocas?

Existe algo muy importante y que he podido constatar y es que cuantos más musulmanes hay en una sociedad más crece su papel y entonces vemos el auténtico "rostro" que hay detrás del Islam... Evidentemente, en los EE.UU., y después de los sucesos del 11-S, procuran estar "calladitos" y es que saben que pueden ser utilizados como "chivo expiatorio" si el Sistema lo desea.

- esseri, entiendo perfectamente tus comentarios y, por supuesto, tu referencia al Control de Internet o más bien lo que yo considero su "instrumentalización" sobre las masas y que es más que evidente. No suelo salir apenas de este hilo, pero si te das una "vuelta" por el foro ya sabes a lo qué me refiero... En este hilo hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones sobre este tema y para no extenderme en demasía voy a dejar un interesante enlace al respecto: Rebelion. El origen militar de Internet y el nuevo poder de las corporaciones

Veo imposible "escapar" a la red de vigilancia -o "Big Brother"- que tienen tejida, a no ser que dejemos de utilizar todo tipo de tecnología, algo que yo no pienso hacer porque a fin de cuentas los que puedan estar "fichados" ya lo están... Ese ha sido un proceso muy lento y del que nos hemos dado cuenta un poco ¿"tarde"? La única solución -y relativa- sería salir del Sistema por completo y eso es casi una utopía. Habrá que enfrentar al toro desde "dentro". 

Por cierto, es muy desconocido desde los medios desinformativos de la información "oficial" la mortandad que está habiendo en los EE.UU. entre los activistas de Internet y de otras organizaciones contrarias al Sistema. Bueno, en los EE.UU. están mejor organizados y esa información fluye e Internet está siendo una buena "herramienta" para ello. Al menos, de momento...

- Pienso que desconoces bien el fenómeno "prepper" ("preparacionista"). No tiene nada que ver con unos fanáticos armados esperando el fin de los días... Es algo mucho más serio y que está muy lejos de cómo se suelen "presentar" en los medios de comunicación y no hay que ver en ello paranoia ni sensacionalismo barato, aunque las "excepciones" siempre existen en todo colectivo. Te diría que en realidad son personas que se mueven en función de unas determinadas "percepciones": la confianza y seguridad de que "ALGO" va a suceder...

Y no desmerezcas su auténtico "potencial" y estamos hablando de más de 3.000.000 en los EE.UU. perfectamente "preparados". De hecho, estamos en la "tercera ola" de los preppers y que comenzó tras los atentados del 11-S. Y entre sus componentes tienes gente de una gran diversidad: ingenieros, médicos, granjeros, funcionarios, etc., etc.

Quizás, de tanto en tanto, iré colocando algunos enlaces sobre ellos y que tienen publicaciones muy interesantes. Y te diré también que en Occidente, fuera de los EE.UU., hay también bastantes preppers, aunque no tan organizados como allí.

- Respecto a los MPs te has de fijar en que en mí anterior comentario ya decía que "algo" debían tener preparado estos HdP y me refería a las medidas "X" que tengan pensadas para las "manos débiles". Eso es lo que más me preocupa y no que los MPs pierdan el carácter de auténtico VALOR que históricamente siempre han tenido...

En fin, ya no dispongo de más tiempo, así que lo dejo aquí. Gracias por tu comentario y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2014)

Bueno, vamos a colocar algunos enlaces informativos:

Por cierto, lo que sucede alrededor del Oro es la "rehostia"...

- Rand Refinery extravía oro por valor 113 millones de dólares

- Peter Schiff: El "oro oscuro" es el verdadero mercado

Interesante...

- Un padre y su hijo arruinados con el petróleo y las commodities | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2014)

Muy interesante esta noticia y hay que ir un poco más "allá" de la pura información...

- Metales industriales compensan la debilidad de energía y oro | Investing.com


----------



## Bucanero (28 Jul 2014)

Solo decir el gran trabajo que llevas para adelante fernandocg. Un saludo a todos. Y agregar que la economía mundial quiere aguantar todos los envites (Ukrania, Irak, deuda, demanda estancada, etc). Parece que desean aguantarla y la cosa no se hunda.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2014)

Hola, Bucanero: Gracias por tus palabras, pero bueno a mí siempre me ha gustado escribir y divulgar, de manera que mientras pueda por aquí estaremos...

Respecto a lo que comentas, pues qué decirte... Si partimos de la base de que casi todo lo que vivimos es una auténtica farsa, una gran MENTIRA y donde más se evidencia es precisamente en la marcha de la Economía que nos quieren "vender"... Todo a base de capas y capas de "maquillaje" y que la gente ha llegado a tal punto de "resignación" que ya no tiene capacidad de "respuesta". Como he comentado en muchas ocasiones, estamos asistiendo al final de una civilización a "cámara lenta", de momento...

Y ahora vamos a colocar algunas informaciones:

Algunos países siguen teniéndolo "claro" y saben algunas "cosas" que están vedadas para la mayor parte de la gente...

- Rusia aumenta sus reservas de oro por tercer mes consecutivo

Y esto, Bucanero, para añadir a tu comentario...

- ¿La caída total de la zona euro a la vista?

Je,je,je... Hablando de "maquillaje"... Y es que parece ser que aquí no se salva ni el "Tate"...

- Chinese Data Don’t Add Up - MoneyBeat - WSJ

Y ahora un artículo para deleite de los "metaleros"...

- Gold And Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2014)

Otro excelente artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NUEVAS EVIDENCIAS DE MANIPULACIÓN DE PRECIOS DE ORO Y PLATA


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2014)

Ya venimos avisando sobre esto, pero Moisés Romero nos lo recuerda en un buen artículo...

- 'La represión financiera se volverá en contra del mercado' | Investing.com

Interesante...

- World


----------



## nando551 (29 Jul 2014)

Hola a todos, estamos viendo que últimamente saltamos de escándalo en escándalo.
Yo quiero hacer una pequeña comparación entre la manipulación del Libor y los metales.

Después de haber estados varios años manipulando el Libor, trás la multa, ¿ha pasado algo significativo con los tipos de interés? Siguen bien abajo.

Y con el tema del oro y la plata también estamos viendo que empiezan a sancionarlos por manipularlos, pero, yo creo que al igual que con el Libor una multita a un banco en particular no afecta al fraude generalizado que sigue cometiéndose.

Habrá que ver después del nuevo fixing si sus prácticas fraudulentas pueden seguir siendo cometidas en la sombra como hasta ahora.

El tema del oro oscuro es muy interesante e intrigante, el saber cuando oro hay oficial y cuanto extraoficial da juego a que los números que hagamos se queden muy cortos.
Pero todo indica que hay una cantidad de oro muy significativa que está ayudando a contener su precio al margen del oro-papel.

Mi opinión-suposición es que hay un juego de manos debajo de la mesa que no vemos, en el que China, que tiene un gran peso en la economía mundial, en cambio tenía muy poco "peso" en oro, y estamos en ese lapso de tiempo en el que China atesora todo lo que puede (y nosotros).
Si está suposición es verdadera, y aunque las cosas de palacio van despacio, ya deberían de tener almacenado gran cantidad de lo que en su momento se acordó debajo de la mesa, por lo que este lapso de tiempo ya deberia de estar cerca de acabar, quizá 2015, 2016 como mucho.

Entonces para salvar al dolar de un precipio de deuda insalvable y estando todos de acuerdo, este volverá a ser convertible y claro, en ese momento, a mi juicio, será cuando su valor del oro explote de verdad. Creo recordar que su precio se iría a 9.000$ solo para cubrir la M1 con una convertibilidad del 40%.
En ese momento saldrá de la sombra el oro oculto.
Son solo conjeturas, el tiempo rápidamente dá o quita razones.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (29 Jul 2014)

El oro oscuro/oculto no saldrá de las manos que sepan que es dinero, pero comprendo que muchos especuladores habrán soltado antes de llegar al final del camino...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2014)

Bueno, siempre han existido MPs "ocultos", tanto Oro como Plata... Ésta última ha sido la versión de "dinero" más utilizada a lo largo de la Historia y hoy, precisamente, leía un pasaje de la misma donde Aníbal, después de su victoria en Cannas, exigía a Roma el pago en Plata del rescate de los prisioneros hechos en la batalla.

Ya he expresado en varias ocasiones mí opinión personal de que mucho Oro "oculto" está en manos de "particulares" y, posiblemente, más que en los Bancos Centrales... Y aquí debemos ver "manos fuertes" (grandes Corporaciones, etc.) y también muchas "manos débiles". Hay países donde la cultura "metalera" tiene gran tradición y no me refiero exclusivamente a Asia, aunque ésta sea la mejor referencia de lo que comento.

Vamos a aprovechar para dejar unos enlaces informativos:

- Keiser Report en español: El mundo al borde de otra crisis financiera (E633)

- SEGÚN VARIOS ANALISTAS: LA ÉLITE GLOBAL BUSCA UNA GUERRA CONTRA RUSIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Dejo una selección de informaciones:

- El oro, entre la inflación y los riesgos geopolíticos | Investing.com

Algo o mucho no "cuadra"...

- http://etfdailynews.com/2014/07/28/the-baltic-dry-index-bdi-is-breaking-down-to-new-lows/

Más "desmaquillaje"...

- Government Isn't Disclosing the True Jobless Rate

Y esta es una muy interesante entrevista realizada a Mark Thornton...

- Gold, Silver, And The Future Of The Dollar - Liberty Crier


----------



## dmdp78 (30 Jul 2014)

Mi opinión es que el Oro es bajista, 
Simplemente hay que ver que con todo lo que esta pasando en las fronteras de Europa ( Ucrania,Siria,Irak,Israel,Libia ) si el Oro no esta en 2.000€ nunca lo va a estar.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... por AT el Oro está inmerso en un lateral/bajista y los que somos "fundamentalistas" en los MPs. tenemos nuestra particular opinión al respecto. Ni más ni menos...

Ja,ja,ja... Es un muy temerario decir "nunca"... y como dijo Alexander Pope: "Algunas personas nunca aprenden nada, porque todo lo comprenden demasiado pronto."


----------



## karlilatúnya (30 Jul 2014)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Mi opinión es que el Oro es bajista,
> Simplemente hay que ver que con todo lo que esta pasando en las fronteras de Europa ( Ucrania,Siria,Irak,Israel,Libia ) si el Oro no esta en 2.000€ nunca lo va a estar.



No es la onza de oro la que tendría que valer 2000 €
Son esos euros los que no valen,ni valdrán nada; y el cambio del oro por género (antes adquirido por euros)será la forma de callar tantas bocas llenas de miseria...
La historia está para estudiarla, y luego aplicarla a la vida,para no tener que repetirla.
Cuantos malos estudiantes pd...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Voy a proceder a continuar en este hilo el debate iniciado por Bullion10 en el dedicado a "Dudas acerca de comprar Oro y Plata..." y es que entiendo que aquí es un lugar más adecuado para ello. Para quienes no sepan de qué tratamos pueden acudir al hilo de referencia y así se enteran de qué va la "película"...

# Bullion10: Uno de mis amigos argentinos me ha dado un enlace que te dará una visión más "cercana" de lo que se vivió en Argentina durante el Corralito del 2001 y que tiene que ser una "referencia" histórica a tener muy en cuenta en los tiempos actuales. Supongo que una vez lo leas, tendrás más claro que los MPs fueron la "salvación" de buena parte del Patrimonio de aquellos argentinos que fueron "previsores"...

De paso, para avalar lo que comenta el amigo karlilatúnya, servirá para que los "malos" estudiantes puedan mejorar "nota"...

- La Clase Media en la Crisis Económica de 2001

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Acabo de revisar las informaciones recibidas y os voy a enlazar dos de ellas y que son muy "esclarecedoras" para aquellos que tengan ojos para verlo...

Este es un muy magnífico artículo...

- Wall Street Journal Reporter:

Y en este artículo se aportan unos datos muy relevantes y que nos permiten a los "metaleros" seguir con nuestras convicciones de que el "tiempo" corre a nuestro favor...

- Gold Production to Drop By 50%; Few New Discoveries Will Exacerbate Problem | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de informaciones...

- Manipulación de la inflación y su impacto en el precio del oro

Y Guillermo Barba también ve el panorama bastante "negro"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿SE AVECINA UNA GUERRA EN EUROPA?


----------



## Bullion10 (31 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de revisar las informaciones recibidas y os voy a enlazar dos de ellas y que son muy "esclarecedoras" para aquellos que tengan ojos para verlo...
> 
> Este es un muy magnífico artículo...
> 
> ...



Gracias por los link a los artículos, son muy interesantes.

Sin embargo, y con todos los respetos, cuando leo artículos que pronostican subidas espectaculares del oro y la plata firmados por analistas a sueldo de webs o empresas relacionadas con los propios metales, no puedo evitar pensar que quizás existe una subjetividad (sea consciente o no) que inclina siempre el sentido de los textos hacia el mismo lado de la balanza.

Con esto no quiero decir que los datos aportados en los artículos sean falsos o las conclusiones equivocadas, sino que siempre prefiero leer artículos sobre un tema en concreto que provengan de personas independientes del negocio, que les exime de escribir "al dictado" y tienen la libertad de expresar sus opiniones sean del tipo que sean. En definitiva, imparcialidad.

Porque si luego mi toma de decisiones va a estar inevitablemente marcada por la información que recibo del exterior, quiero que dicha información no esté sesgada. Es mi opinión, por supuesto. Cualquiera que piense lo contrario también tiene sus argumentos que lo apoyan.

Gracias de nuevo por los artículos.

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (31 Jul 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Gracias por los link a los artículos, son muy interesantes.
> 
> Sin embargo, y con todos los respetos, cuando leo artículos que pronostican subidas espectaculares del oro y la plata firmados por analistas a sueldo de webs o empresas relacionadas con los propios metales, no puedo evitar pensar que quizás existe una subjetividad (sea consciente o no) que inclina siempre el sentido de los textos hacia el mismo lado de la balanza.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido,forero . Evidente lo k apuntas...lo difízil, enkontrar uno k no esté en uno u otro 
lado de la balanza.bien por estar a sueldo...o , sin tantas trukulenzias, por propia posizión e interés .

Podrías aportar alguna referenzia objetiva komo ejemplo ?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2014)

Hola, Bullion10: Vamos a ver, todos ya somos "mayorcitos" para discernir lo que puede interesarnos o no, lo que se puede ajustar a la realidad o no, etc., etc. Este hilo es "metalero" con lo que ello implica, aunque por aquí no somos "talibanes" de los MPs y facilitamos unas informaciones que están ahí: para que cual "discierna"... Que no es tan complicado... ¿Verdad?

Mire, Bullion10, yo procuro seleccionar mucho las noticias y evito las más "sensacionalistas" porque yo mismo las pongo en duda... Intento ser lo más imparcial posible, pero dentro de una coherencia personal: yo creo en los MPs "físiscos" y no creo en los demás instrumentos financieros basados en dinero Fiat o apuntes electrónicos. Tan sencillo como eso y, por tanto, las fuentes que busco son las que son "entendidas" en los MPs y eso no quita para que si procede se coloquen informaciones que no puedan gustar a los "metaleros" y eso se ha realizado, pero exijo también cierta "objetividad". Mire, si quiero fuentes "ajenas" tengo que irme a las que son contrarias a los MPs y favorables a las inversiones en las que yo no creo, al igual que la mayoría de los que compartimos este hilo. Así que...

No es por nada, pero destacados analistas económico-financieros como Francisco Llinares, Guillermo Barba, Claudio Vargas, etc. son claros "metaleros" y yo tampoco soy ningún "tonto" en la materia y también lo soy. Todos nosotros tenemos en común que conocemos los mercados y los diferentes instrumentos financieros, así que...

Si Vd. prefiere la opinión "contraria" lea cualquier informe de Golman Sachs y otros "elementos" del sistema bancario. Luego, Vd. podrá comparar entre las distintas fuentes favorables o contrarias y sacar sus particulares conclusiones. Yo, por mi parte, las tengo muy claras y la línea a seguir en este hilo está muy definida.

Ahora bien, como bien le dice esseri, si Vd. conoce fuentes "neutrales" y quiere colocarlas por aquí no hay ningún problema. Aquí nos caracterizamos -repito- por no ser unos "talibanes" y nos gusta dialogar, aparte de aportar información y que si "profundiza" en el hilo verá que no sólo trata sobre los MPs.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 14:32 ----------

También se puede "creer" e invertir en "engendros" como este:

- Espírito Santo declara las mayores pérdidas de su historia


----------



## Bullion10 (31 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bullion10: Vamos a ver, todos ya somos "mayorcitos" para discernir lo que puede interesarnos o no, lo que se puede ajustar a la realidad o no, etc., etc. Este hilo es "metalero" con lo que ello implica, aunque por aquí no somos "talibanes" de los MPs y facilitamos unas informaciones que están ahí: para que cual "discierna"... Que no es tan complicado... ¿Verdad?
> 
> Mire, Bullion10, yo procuro seleccionar mucho las noticias y evito las más "sensacionalistas" porque yo mismo las pongo en duda... Intento ser lo más imparcial posible, pero dentro de una coherencia personal: yo creo en los MPs "físiscos" y no creo en los demás instrumentos financieros basados en dinero Fiat o apuntes electrónicos. Tan sencillo como eso y, por tanto, las fuentes que busco son las que son "entendidas" en los MPs y eso no quita para que si procede se coloquen informaciones que no puedan gustar a los "metaleros" y eso se ha realizado, pero exijo también cierta "objetividad". Mire, si quiero fuentes "ajenas" tengo que irme a las que son contrarias a los MPs y favorables a las inversiones en las que yo no creo, al igual que la mayoría de los que compartimos este hilo. Así que...
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Fernando,

En realidad, coincidimos en el planteamiento. Se trata de "separar el grano de la paja" y luego ponernos a leer, que es como se aprende. Mi única puntualización venía por el sesgo de la fuente de la noticia o del artículo, que puede tener intereses encontrados.

Pero carece de importancia en realidad, porque nosotros mismos ya sesgamos la información que nos llega cuando leemos más del bando que más nos atrae, y esto es aplicable a metales, política, temas sociales o deportes.

No pretendía crear una polémica con este asunto, la actualidad ya da bastante de sí para debatir.

Un ejemplo de imparcialidad podría ser el propio Francisco Llinares que usted ha citado. Él no debe cuentas ni su nómina depende de ningún sector financiero, por lo que sus impresiones cuando cuelga un nuevo post para mí son dignas de lectura pausada. Que puede estar equivocado, por supuesto. Que en realidad también incluyen su sesgo personal una vez posicionado en el tema, también.

Pero no creo que sea fácil encontrar el sesgo cero.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2014)

Muy Buenas, Bullion10: Todos tenemos nuestras particulares opiniones y, por tanto, ese "sesgo" que cita y al que es difícil sustraerse... Aquí, en este hilo, nos centramos en nuestro tema favorito y aquello que gira alrededor del mismo, es decir el mundo económico-financiero, la Geopolítica, etc. Por ejemplo, mi "extremismo" ideológico es palpable, pero ello no supone problema dentro del mundo "metalero" porque las "percepciones" que tenemos suelen ser parecidas y "aparcamos" esas posibles diferencias que podamos tener... De hecho tengo una buena amistad con foreros totalmente contrarios a mis ideas y es que la "experiencia" en la vida debe servir para algo, aunque me parece que eso sólo se adquiere con los años... Cuanto más "viejos" somos, más "sabios" nos volvemos y parece que esa es una constante en las Sociedades que han existido en el planeta.

Mire, Francisco Llinares es un tipo que me cae muy bien y, además, es que tenemos las mismas impresiones en casi todo. Aunque le diré que en ocasiones he afinado bastante más que él. Por ejemplo, recuerdo que cuando la Plata estaba corrigiendo fuertemente los anteriores máximos, el Sr. Llinares llegó a expresar su opinión de que la Plata no bajaría de los $28 y yo, en el foro donde entonces escribía, manifesté que existía una gran posibilidad de que la llevarán a los $22... En aquellos tiempos parecía casi imposible y ya ve dónde estamos. Y ya le he indicado a Vd. que hace muchos años que me dedico a la Prospectiva.

No he creído, Bullion10, que Vd. tuviera intención de polemizar ya que Vd. mismo ha declarado su intención de iniciarse en los MPs y más concretamente en el fascinante mundo de la Plata... Y también entiendo que busque el mayor rigor posible en la información a la que accede, pero estará de acuerdo conmigo en que no me puede rebatir nada sobre los dos enlaces a los que se refería. En todo caso podría poner en duda de que la extracción del Oro no llegue a ese punto de "dificultad", pero claro entiendo que algo que es "finito" cada vez cuesta más obtenerlo y que al final se acaba... Vamos, pura "lógica".

Y ahora voy a continuar colocando los enlaces a unas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes. Más tarde, si me es posible, haré un repaso a algunas de las informaciones procedentes del extranjero y colocaré aquello que me parezca más adecuado.

Lo que hay detrás de estos HdP llamados "fondos buitres"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/view/135522-fondos-buitre-argentina-default

Para "pensar"...

- ¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE UNA GRAN EPIDEMIA? | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

Y aquí, Bullion10, se dan 10 razones que apoyan la posesión del Oro y yo pienso que algunas sobran, pero bueno resulta de interés aunque no dice nada que ya no sepamos por estos lares...

- 10 Reasons Why You Should Have a Gold IRA | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2014)

A continuación os dejo una selección de noticias y de paso aprovecho para saludar al conforero Vidar y a ver si te animas...

Interesante...

- 3 WTF Charts | Zero Hedge

Preocupante...

- Europe's bond yields lowest since 15th century Genoa on deflation, Russia risk - Telegraph

Y una noticia "metalera"...

- iShares Silver Trust (ETF), SPDR Gold Trust (ETF): Asia Acquires 600 Tonnes Of Gold From Switzerland In First Half Of Year | ETF DAILY NEWS


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2014)

¿Cree que sus ahorros rentan poco? Pues prepárese para lo que viene - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana


----------



## Parri (1 Ago 2014)

Pego el último comentario del blog de Claudio Vargas del cual no puedo estar más de acuerdo.

_Al final uno tiene lo que se merece. Y España se merece el default porque sus ciudadanos han votado durante décadas a una sarta de mangantes y chorizos. Personalmente, creo que el problema de la corrupción es estructural; está instalado en la sociedad, está bien visto y a nadie le importa lo que pase con el dinero público. En cierto modo, seguimos siendo el mismo país de pillos, chorizos y buscavidas que salía en "El Lazarillo de Tormes". 

Este verano he pasado unos días en el pueblo; un pueblo de la provincia de Alicante pegado a la sierra de Aitana que en invierno tiene como mucho 200 habitantes. Pues bien, el mangoneo del dinero público por parte del Ayuntamiento está a la altura del Aeropuerto de Castellón -el dinero que reciben via subvenciones por parte de la Generalitat Valenciana o de la Diputación-. Así que durante los dos últimos años han conseguido construir un geriátrico sin viejos que hoy está cerrado; unos vestuarios para la piscina municipal que parecen los de la Barcelona Olímpica -la piscina municipal sólo abre en verano-; etc. 

Eso es mi pueblo, eso es Valencia y eso es España. Y sí, también es Cataluña. Justamente hablaba de Pujol en el artículo y mira por dónde sale lo de la herencia de su padre... 
España no tiene remedio. No sólo nos falta cultura democrática; nos falta EDUCACIÓN democrática. Hagamos lo que hagamos el default es inevitable; como lo será también para Italia y Portugal. La recesión económica es mundial y estructural; la mayoría de los ciclos económicos han sido destruidos por la impresión masiva de dinero y, desde un punto de vista macro, no le veo una solución fácil a todo esto. En los próximos 10 años España y el mundo van a cambiar mucho. Creo que el mundo está viviendo una época de transición; una de esas monumentales crisis que sólo se viven cada 200 o 400 años_


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Ago 2014)

"el mundo está viviendo una época de transición; una de esas monumentales crisis que sólo se viven cada 200 o 400 años"

Claudio Vargas.



GLUPS:ouch:


----------



## Bucanero (1 Ago 2014)

"En los próximos 10 años España y el mundo van a cambiar mucho. Creo que el mundo está viviendo una época de transición; una de esas monumentales crisis que sólo se viven cada 200 o 400 años"

Y nosotros los ciudadanos de a pie solos ante el sunami. Me empiezo a sentir como cuando la caída de Roma en la parte Occidental del entonces imperio. 

pdta: Soy fan de Claudio Vargas por lo bien que cuenta las cosas y con que clarividencia. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2014)

En esta ocasión siento disentir con Claudio Vargas por varias razones, pero principalmente en lo siguiente:

- Yo, al igual que muchos españoles, no nos "merecemos" esta situación que padecemos. Llevo cantidad de años perteneciendo al área productiva, pagando unos impuestos abusivos y declarando todo aquello que es declarable. Por tanto, me considero un ciudadano "modélico" y semejante a cualquiera que pertenezca a Alemania, Holanda, Suiza, etc. Así que esa "gilipollez" de que nos lo "merecemos" debe andar por barrios y desde luego no por mí casa...

En cuanto a votar cada cual lo hace de acuerdo a su derecho democrático a ejercerlo y, en todo caso, se echa a faltar una mayor cultura y autocrítica política. No es menos cierto que la Política, Economía e Historia son materias muy "aburridas" y claro la gente prefiere hablar de cosas con interés limitado.

Lo que hace falta en este país es que aparezcan formaciones políticas que NO MIENTAN sistemáticamente para acceder al Poder y luego que tengan realmente interés en ser INDEPENDIENTES (básicamente de la "presión" exterior) para intentar encauzar la Economía, aparte de otras cuestiones, de nuestro país. Sin duda, quizás, en los "extremos" se observen mejores soluciones a la actual alternancia política, pero claro esos "extremos" tienen que ser consecuentes con los tiempos actuales y dejarse de tonterías ideológicas propias de otros momentos históricos y que nada tienen que ver con la realidad actual.

- Bueno, bueno, hablar de grandes crisis que se dan cada 200-400 años demuestra una falta de conocimiento y rigor histórico... Y no me extiendo sobre este particular porque cualquiera que tenga un mínimo conocimiento de Economía histórica sabe de lo que hablo... Que en lo poco que llevamos de Siglo más lo sucedido en el pasado Siglo XX se han vivido auténticas catástrofes económico-financieras.

Y, además, es sumamente ilusorio pensar que nuestra civilización existirá en los próximos 200-400 años... Mucho tendría que cambiar el hombre para que antes no se autodestruya... Lo que SI es probable es que esta Crisis pueda repetir "pautas" que se han dado en otros "derrumbes" más recientes y traigan cambios muy profundos.

Esos cambios profundos con una perspectiva histórica suelen destruir viejas estructuras, dando lugar a unas nuevas y que suelen ser más duraderas. Estas grandes Crisis -dolorosas, sin duda...- consiguen que la Sociedad transite por un camino nuevo. Vamos, eso es lo que nos dice la Historia que conocemos.

Os dejo un par de enlaces muy interesantes:

- El euro no es una moneda con sólo dos caras

Y os traigo un analista que algunos, quizás, no conozcáis, pero muy bueno... Se trata de Marco Antonio Moreno (¡Gracias, Ana, por recordarlo!).

- A 70 años de Bretton Woods y la dominación global del dólar


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2014)

Recién "salido del horno" y es que hace pocos minutos de Guillermo Barba lo acaba de editar...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DESTRUCCIÓN DEL DÓLAR AMENAZA ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL: STEVE FORBES (ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA)

Y, la verdad, no sé qué esperan los europeos para enviar a "tomar por culo" a EE.UU./OTAN, a los anglosajones y al Sionismo que hay detrás...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/135672-sanciones-rusia-va-afectar-negocio


----------



## Parri (1 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Así que esa "gilipollez" de que nos lo "merecemos" debe andar por barrios y desde luego no por mí casa...
> 
> *Hola Fernando. No es ninguna gilipollez, es una opinión diferente a la tuya. Nadie está hablando de ti en concreto, se habla como país. Como conjunto hemos hecho las cosas muy mal, peor que muchos vecinos que nos rodean, al final los políticos son el reflejo de la sociedad aunque nos duela reconocerlo. No te sientas señalado.*
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2014)

Parri dijo:


> fernandojcg dijo:
> 
> 
> > Así que esa "gilipollez" de que nos lo "merecemos" debe andar por barrios y desde luego no por mí casa...
> ...


----------



## maragold (2 Ago 2014)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y aún diría más...

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

(gracias por tus aportaciones, tocayo!)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2014)

Gracias, maragold y seguimos aportando más información:

De triste actualidad y nuevamente nos encontramos con Monsanto. Puta casualidad, pero casi siempre son los mismos nombres...

- LA TRISTE VERDAD SOBRE LA VACUNA DEL ÉBOLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Para "celebraciones" se está poniendo la cosa...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-31/chicago-pmi-collapses-13-month-lows-biggest-miss-record

Y aquí os dejo los resultados del 2º Trimestre de algunas mineras dedicadas a la extracción del Oro. Fijaros en los costes...

- Gold miners report weaker-than-expected earnings; Barrick names two new directors | Financial Post


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2014)

Para "flipar"... Y eso que lo que se muestra parece ser que es la mínima expresión de lo que está sucediendo...

- Norse - IPViking Live


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2014)

Primero de todo saludar a atom ant y que veo anda de nuevo por el hilo... Y a continuación os dejo unas cuantas informaciones que he seleccionado:

- Los fondos buitres que acosan a Argentina también van a por ti, por Jérome Duval, Fatima Fafatale

- Gold Prices 1971 – 2014 in 3 Waves | The Deviant Investor

- Chinese Silver Inventories Nearly 90% Depleted At Shanghai Futures Exchange : SRSrocco Report


----------



## atom ant (2 Ago 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes Fernando y foreros,






Siete


Edición:
... el gráfico "masónico" parece que todavía sigue vigente


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2014)

Curiosa esta "Teoría" y que desconocía...

- https://www.goldrepublic.com/news/2014/31/when-skyscrapers-reach-record-highs-buy-gold-10148.html


----------



## atom ant (3 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Curiosa esta "Teoría" y que desconocía...
> 
> - https://www.goldrepublic.com/news/2014/31/when-skyscrapers-reach-record-highs-buy-gold-10148.html



suena razonable, el periodo de construcción viene a ser de cinco años (de prosperidad)
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2014)

Vamos con algunas noticias interesantes:

Para quienes gustan del AT y algo más...

- Jesse's Café Américain: Gold Daily and Silver Weekly Charts - Good Vibrations

Una alternativa al USD y que cada vez está tomando mayor relevancia... Supongo que a la espera de "otra" moneda.

- El dólar de Hong-Kong, la alternativa más prometedora al dólar americano

Esta noticia conecta con la anterior, pero es interesante observar el gráfico que aporta y que muestra la caída cada vez más pronunciada del USD en las reservas mundiales de divisas.

- If I Was a Russian Company I'd Avoid Dollars, Too - Bloomberg View


----------



## Kubatronik (3 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Gracias, maragold y seguimos aportando más información:
> 
> De triste actualidad y nuevamente nos encontramos con Monsanto. Puta casualidad, pero casi siempre son los mismos nombres...
> 
> ...



Buenas Fernando, de nuevo estoy por aquí, ahora con más tiempo (de vacaciones).

En el tema de los costes, hay que recalcar que los All-In Sustaining Costs (AISC) no consideran todos los gastos necesarios para explotar las minas y de funcionamiento general de la empresa. Solo de este modo se explican los beneficios pírricos de las mineras, las revueltas en Sudáfrica, etc. El cash que les cuesta a las mineras sacar el oro (y subproductos como el cobre) está alrededor de 1200-1300 $/oz.

Aunque ya se ha comentado esto varias páginas más atrás, no está de más recordarlo por si hubiera algún despistado que se creyera esas cifras como margen de rentabilidad con respecto al precio spot.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2014)

Hola, Kubatronik: Me alegra saber de nuevo de ti y espero que disfrutes de tus vacaciones y que debieran servirnos para "relajarnos"... Más en los tiempos que corren.

Sí, efectivamente, es como comentas y voy a aprovechar un enlace del pasado año para volver a recordarlo. Fijaros en los precios de entonces y ya hemos comentado en distintas ocasiones que los números no "cuadran" y en el caso del Oro aún pueden ir "tirando" a la espera de "tiempos mejores", pero en la Plata la situación ya roza lo "paranormal"...

- ¿Cuánto cuesta extraer una onza de oro? - Rankia

Como se están publicando los resultados del 2º Trimestre, los iré siguiendo y colocaré en el hilo aquello que pueda resultar interesante. Y estoy a la "búsqueda" de los costes derivados de la Energía y que nos pueden dar "pistas" muy precisas sobre cuál puede ser la evolución futura de los costes de extracción... 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ago 2014)

$1200 no puede ser el coste real de extracción y a partir de ahí poco número se puede echar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Vamos a ver, los costes de extracción van variando en función de los resultados trimestrales, semestrales y anuales y que son los que declaran las compañías mineras. Por ejemplo, si te fijas bien en una de las noticias que he enlazado vienen los costes de extracción del 2º Trimestre de tres de las principales mineras del Oro: Barrick Gold Corp., Kinross Gold Corp. y Agnico-Eagle Mines Ltd.

Ninguna de ellas da precios de extracción de $1200 en esta ocasión, pero después hay que considerar otros muchos gastos que añadir a los costes de extracción y eso se puede comprobar echando un vistazo a las cuentas de resultados de las empresas. Ahora mismo, los margenes de beneficio en las mineras del Oro son mínimos y apenas "compensan". En el caso de la Plata ya es la "repera"... Bueno, como estamos en la época de resultados ya tendremos tiempo de entrar en el "detalle".

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ago 2014)

por mucho que hayan disminuido la productividad de las vetas, me resulta difícil asimilar que en 10 años los costes de producción se dupliquen...
saludos

y cambiando ligeramente de tema, . ,
todo el mundo en el rebaño está relativamente seguro y se siente bastante inmune a las catástrofes que se ciernen sobre nuestras cabezas porque ahí están los super bancos centrales... pero los niveles a los que se está colocando deuda pública me resulta alarmante

Esta Pax-bovina ya barrunta a matanza


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2014)

Bueno, atom ant, es tu opinión... pero imagino que debe ser más difícil de "asimilar" para sus accionistas y no tienen más "huevos"... Te recuerdo que son empresas cotizadas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 23:31 ----------

Un buen ejemplo de "ingeniería financiera"...

- A tale of two gold duties: How India subsidises foreign gold producers - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## atom ant (3 Ago 2014)

yo es que cuando hablan de dinero y sobre todo de Oro, soy muy mal pensado y lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es que se está produciendo más de lo que se declara.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

Sí, atom ant, ya es casi todo: la Deuda pública y también la privada, las Bolsas, etc. El día que "toque" el Argamedón va a ser "sonado", pero mucho...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el dinero, pues creo que todos ya nos hemos vuelto muy "mal pensados" y es que no hay para menos... En cambio, mira por donde, yo SI que me creo las cifras que dan las mineras y te insisto en que son empresas cotizadas donde hay también "manos fuertes", ya sean grandes fondos de inversión, algún Plan de Pensiones -extranjero, por supuesto- o magnates. No creo que admitan "gato por liebre", pero bueno ya te digo que es tu opinión y eres muy libre de expresarla, a fin de cuentas como digo siempre: NADA es "imposible"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

El "milagro de los panes y los peces"...

- Nace "Nuevo banco" con activos buenos del BES e inyección de 4.900 millones | Radio Intereconomía


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2014)

Si no se rompen las prometedoras figuras del oro y la plata se acercan momentos muy interesantes para estos dos metales. Hay mas dinero que nunca. Se ha creado una situación tal que cualquier rotación de activos siempre va a generar una burbuja en el destino.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

Os enlazo una larga e interesante entrevista realizada a Marc Faber y entenderéis el porqué es uno de mis "favoritos"...

- The Daily Bell - Marc Faber on Commodity Cycles, Monopoly Central Banking and the Wealth Redistribution Craze


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

- Gold Fixing publicará un nuevo código de conducta


----------



## Parri (4 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Os enlazo una larga e interesante entrevista realizada a Marc Faber y entenderéis el porqué es uno de mis "favoritos"...
> 
> - The Daily Bell - Marc Faber on Commodity Cycles, Monopoly Central Banking and the Wealth Redistribution Craze



Muy muy interesante diría yo. En cada respuesta suelta una perla. Ahí van algunas. Es una entrevista para enmarcar.

1) En lo económico hay poco que me guste, la impresión de dinero va fundamentalmente a los ricos. 

2) La redistribución de la riqueza a la larga termina en la redistribución de la pobreza.

3) Tenemos una economía de dos niveles, de la cual me he beneficiado porque estoy en el sector financiero. Mi valor de activo ha aumentado, me beneficio de la subida de los activos porque soy dueño de las acciones.

4) He estado prediciendo erróneamente (lo admito) una corrección por un largo tiempo. Pero ahora no creo que habrá una corrección. La próxima estación será un colapso.

5) He fumado un porro de vez en cuando y todavía puedo hacerlo ocasionalmente. 

La última parece una chorrada pero te das cuenta de la sinceridad de todas las respuestas anteriores. 

Llega cierta edad que se pierden todos los miedos y los complejos, el que ha sido tonto seguirá tonto pero el que ha sido listo o inteligente se hace sabio.


----------



## atom ant (4 Ago 2014)

De aquí al jueves maniobras militares en Rusia central y occidental,,, 200.000 hombres listos para el combate.
Vaya panorama


----------



## Parri (4 Ago 2014)

Cat Drivers | Unai Gaztelumendi

Unai con respecto a los mass media y sobre Gaza-Israel.

Guillermo Barba ¿conviene más el oro o la plata?

Inteligencia Financiera Global: REPORTE BACKWARDATION: ¿CONVIENE MÁS EL ORO O LA PLATA?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

Estoy repasando el "aluvión" de información que he recibido. Bien, os adelanto lo que sigue y, probablemente, más tarde coloque otra selección de noticias.

# Parri: Te dejo un vídeo de hace nada de Marc Faber y donde opina sobre el impacto que podría tener la ¿actual? "movida" en Oriente Medio sobre el precio del Petróleo y también sus perspectivas sobre el Oro...

- Marc Faber on how the Middle East crisis could escalate and oil and gold surge « ArabianMoney

Y en este artículo lo que destaca es que nos recuerda que vamos camino de una sobrevaloración de las acciones y que nos recuerda las caídas de los mercados en 1929 y 2000... ¡Qué poca "memoria" tienen los mercados!

- Why gold will continue to outperform stocks in the second half « ArabianMoney

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 22:51 ----------

Enlazo un artículo que "complementa" lo que Parri nos ha colocado de Unai y que nos ha proporcionado un buen artículo. Que la gente "reflexione" porque entre los "metaleros" suele haber mucho más "humanistas" de lo que imaginan y que solemos estar bastante alejados de esos avaros con los que nos identifican. Otra cosa muy diferente es que tengamos las "ideas claras" -las nuestras...- y sepamos o al menos intentemos defender lo que es nuestro.

- Rebelion. La paradoja de la Bestia

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 22:57 ----------

Otra noticia "favorable" a los MPs... aunque hoy hayan seguido cayendo.

- Aumento semanal en las tenencias de oro y plata, tras un fuerte julio | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2014)

Bueno, ahí van más enlaces:

Esto interesará a Kubatronik...

- GOLD MINING INDUSTRY: Fuel Costs Explode Over The Past Decade : SRSrocco Report

Recordando a la Hiperinflación...

Not Worth a Continental | International Man

Masiva salida en los Bonos High Yield estadounidenses...

- High Yield Debt In Focus August 4 - Business Insider

Interesante artículo...

- Gold And Silver - New World [Dis]Order Continues To Slip | Michael Noonan | Safehaven.com

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 23:52 ----------

Aunque sea off topic lo enlazo aquí y es que esto liga también con las medidas confiscatorias que algunos "metaleros" esperamos por parte de los Estados. Desde luego, es la "rehostia" y que sigan así que quedará menos para "ajustar cuentas"...

- Multa de 645 euros a los que compartan piso en España


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

Un ejemplo de país "europeo" y que sigue siendo independiente y no idiota...

- Suiza no reproducirá las sanciones de la Unión Europea contra Rusia

Interesante artículo...

- Portugal y Europa rescatan al Banco Espirito Santo

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 08:38 ----------

- https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/wa/a/24631976/fight-to-bury-gold-royalty/


----------



## atom ant (5 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, ahí van más enlaces:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]Aunque sea off topic lo enlazo aquí y es que esto liga también con las medidas confiscatorias que algunos "metaleros" esperamos por parte de los Estados. Desde luego, es la "rehostia" y que sigan así que quedará menos para "ajustar cuentas"...
> ...



que obscenidad... independientemente de las parejas, gracias a la solidaridad y a estas pequeñas-grandes ayudas no les ha explotado en la cara el 25% de paro que soportamos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

¡Ojo! a esto...

- COT Report muestra recorte de largos en commodities

Muy bueno este artículo...

- Las pensiones en la falacia del "contrato social"


----------



## oinoko (5 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 23:52 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Aunque sea off topic lo enlazo aquí y es que esto liga también con las medidas confiscatorias que algunos "metaleros" esperamos por parte de los Estados. Desde luego, es la "rehostia" y que sigan así que quedará menos para "ajustar cuentas"...
> 
> - Multa de 645 euros a los que compartan piso en España




Lo de la multa a los que compartan piso fue un bulo que corrio por la red cuando salio lo de las multas por "compartir coche de manera lucrativa" (esas si que son reales), allá por mediados de Junio. 

Bien venido al mundo de los mortales Fernando. :rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Lo de la multa a los que compartan piso fue un bulo que corrio por la red cuando salio lo de las multas por "compartir coche de manera lucrativa" (esas si que son reales), allá por mediados de Junio.
> 
> Bien venido al mundo de los mortales Fernando. :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu única "aportación" al hilo... 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 14:52 ----------

Y dejo un artículo que a algunos no les gustará... por aquello de los "colores".

- â€œEstamos de ladrones / hasta los cojonesâ€ - Blogs de MatacÃ¡n

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 15:06 ----------

Y la Plata amenazando perder los $20. Hace escasos minutos a $20,068...


----------



## Recaudador (5 Ago 2014)

buenas.
la plata ya esta por debajo de los 20$.
un saludo.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (5 Ago 2014)

Ahora mismo está a 19,784 y ya voy perdiendo 160€, y eso sólo 2 horas después :XX:

Voy a medio plazo, así que habrá que aguantar...


----------



## Tons (5 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, ahí van más enlaces:
> 
> Esto interesará a Kubatronik...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Pues, la verdad, te felicito por tu decisión y vas a ganar "dinero" en un muy corto plazo... Eso no quita para que vayas a tener "perdidas" puntuales en el "camino" y que no se materializarán si no te ves obligado a ejecutar el Stop Loss. Por otro lado, es muy difícil que rebase así como así los $18...

Vamos, Maximum_Trolling, 160 Euros son "calderilla" para algunos que vamos en "físico"... Bueno, ya te comenté que conozco el "papel" (menos en los MPs, cuestión de "principios" -los míos-...) y ahora mismo estoy totalmente alejado del mismo, aunque estoy siguiendo las cotizaciones por si me decido a entrar en alguna petrolera y/o minera. ¿Recuerdas cuando hace meses pronostique una fuerte corrección? Bien, para que sean correctos mis "cálculos", aún queda todavía un 10% como mínimo de caída en los mercados... Y muy, probablemente, entre en alguna acción de los sectores que te he comentado. Maximum_Trolling, hay en mí opinión petroleras y mineras que pueden resultar muy interesantes y rentables...

Hola, Tons: Bueno, yo intento "aportar" y, en ocasiones como ha sucedido hoy, me cuelan algún "gazapo", pero no se puede estar en todo y verificando toda la información que recibo. Pero -insisto- en que aporto y de forma totalmente desinteresada, de manera que las opiniones de algunos "espabilados" -que NO "aportan"...- me la "sudan" hablando en "Plata"...

Te agradezco tus elogios, Tons, pero la verdad es que intento que este hilo sea lo más dinámico posible en la información sobre los MPs y ello como puedes imaginar me lleva bastante tiempo. Evidentemente, cuando me salgo del tema de los MPs es lógico que al tocar otros temas pues tenga el "sesgo" que tengo, pero bueno lo que debe importar es la labor realizada y el número de visitas a este hilo me indica que voy por el buen camino...

Te agradezco el subrayado que haces y por eso mismo veo "potencial" para aquel dinero que tengo que tener en el Sistema, de ahí que esté sospesando muy seriamente volver a la Bolsa para comprar acciones de alguna Petrolera y/o Minera. Tampoco podemos tener todo "enterrado" y si encima vas "podrido" de Plata y Oro...

Os dejo un enlace interesante y, más tarde, haré una selección de las informaciones recibidas y las editaré como es mí costumbre.

- Perspectivas de inversión, en medio de guerras y conflictos | Investing.com

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 20:20 ----------

Vamos con la acostumbrada selección de noticias y, lamentablemente, como ya es costumbre va a ser en lengua inglesa, pero es que lo interesante en nuestra temática favorita suele publicarse en ese idioma.

Esta información va a gustarles a Tons y a Kubatronic...

- Debt and Energy, Shale and the Arctic - The Automatic Earth

De "locos"...

- Citigroup Offers Five Times Leverage to Bank Depositors to Trade in Foreign Currencies

Y dejo un comentario "optimista" sobre el Oro. Esperemos que al final vayan acertando... Aunque a largo plazo no tengo dudas, pero es que a ese plazo como que tampoco hace falta que me lo "digan"...

- Gold Price Forecast for Next Six Months: Buckle Up! | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

¡Cómo se está poniendo el mundo!

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136113-rusia-iran-petroleo-cooperacion

- Brasil planea suministrar a Rusia productos lácteos e importar pescado y cereales rusos | Economía | RIA Novosti

- Buques de la Flota rusa del Norte destruirán submarinos

- Putin ordena preparar "una respuesta correcta" a las sanciones de Occidente | Mundo | RIA Novosti


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2014)

Hola, miaavg: Sé que Recaudador suele visitar este hilo y, aunque no te lo puedo asegurar, me parece que no es "anti-metalero"...

Y, la verdad, yo sigo comprando... La semana pasada le encargué algo a necho, aparte de algo más por aquí, pero convendrás conmigo que esta lateralidad bajista ya empieza a ser "cansina"... 

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 22:41 ----------

Enlazo un excelente artículo y la fuente es americana...

- The West's Reckless Rush Towards War with Russia | Peak Prosperity


----------



## Recaudador (6 Ago 2014)

visito este hilo todos los dias y entro a ver casi todas las noticias de este foro.
soy metalero desde siempre,eso me inculco mi madre que siempre a sido metalera.
escribir no es mi fuerte y por eso no quiere decir que sea un troll.:no:
gracias fernando y compañia por todo lo que me haceis aprender,a ti tambien miaagv.:X
un saludo a todos y seguir asi.
a,se me olvidaba,he comprado dos onzas a 37€,una liberty del 2013 y un crocodrile2014.::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: Pues, no andaba desencaminado en mis apreciaciones sobre ti... Gracias y Saludos.

Dejo un inteligente artículo y que vale la pena...

- El peligroso juego de la indeflación - Blogs de Monetae Mutatione

Por cierto, en el mismo hace referencia al artículo que coloqué en el hilo de "Business Insider" y que hacia referencia a la salida masiva que está habiendo en los High Yield...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 08:30 ----------

Otro pésimo dato que se acaba de conocer...

- Los pedidos de fábrica alemanes -3,2% frente al pronóstico de 1,0% Por Investing.com


----------



## oinoko (6 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> _Aunque sea off topic lo enlazo aquí y es que esto liga también con las medidas confiscatorias que algunos "metaleros" esperamos por parte de los Estados. Desde luego, es la "rehostia" y que sigan así que quedará menos para "ajustar cuentas"...
> 
> - Multa de 645 euros a los que compartan piso en España_



_Lo de la multa a los que compartan piso fue un bulo que corrio por la red cuando salio lo de las multas por "compartir coche de manera lucrativa" (esas si que son reales), allá por mediados de Junio. 
Bien venido al mundo de los mortales Fernando. :rolleye:
Saludos.
_



fernandojcg dijo:


> _Gracias por tu única "aportación" al hilo...
> Saludos._





fernandojcg dijo:


> yo intento "aportar" y, en ocasiones como ha sucedido hoy, me cuelan algún "gazapo", pero no se puede estar en todo y verificando toda la información que recibo. Pero -insisto- en que aporto y de forma totalmente desinteresada, de manera que las opiniones de algunos "espabilados" -que NO "aportan"...- me la "sudan" hablando en "Plata"...



Fernando,
No te lo tomes así, que no era mi intención ofenderte.
Cuando dije "Bienvenido al mundo de los mortales", quería expresar que para muchos de nosotros eres nuestro oraculo privado y que ese pequeño fallo te hacia un poco mas humano.
Precisamente, eres uno de los pocos foreros de los que intento no perderme nada de lo que escriben.

Saludos.
.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (6 Ago 2014)

¡El oro sube de los 1.300$ y rompe el canal bajista que inició hace 1 mes!

A la plata le cuesta más, pero también sube, a ver si hay suerte y cierran por encima de resistencias.

Italia vuelve a entrar en recesión:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/559189-pib-italia-q2-0-2-a.html

Y los índices bursátiles cayendo.

¡Esto va pa'rriba!


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2014)

Hola, oinoko: Pues, vayan por delante mis disculpas por no haber sabido interpretar tu comentario. Eso y que también ayer no fue un día "afortunado"... Bien, la verdad, es que dí por buena tu corrección, ya que no busqué comprobarla, pero vi una "segunda intención" donde está claro que no la había. Realmente, me extrañó porque lo que te he leído siempre ha sido bastante coherente (y no te estoy echando "flores"...), aparte de que también eres "metalero" e incluso creo que en una ocasión tuvimos contacto por MP por un determinado lingote que poseo. En fin, lamento mucho ese "lapsus" que he tenido y te reitero mis disculpas. Y SI tienes toda la razón: soy tan humano como los demás y, por tanto, está claro que también suelo errar...

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Ja,ja,ja... ¡Ay, lo que hace el "papel"! Hace escasas horas te lamentabas -e incluso creo que estabas "dudoso"- y ahora ya lo ves de color de "rosas"... Bueno, la verdad, es que el timing es muy complejo y muy, pero muy difícil de acertar, aunque los que vamos en "físico" sabemos que tenemos unas "percepciones" -las que sean...- y vamos a seguir con ellas mientras el cuerpo y el bolsillo aguanten. Dicen que la "fortuna" hay que buscarla y no esperar que ella llegue a ti... ¡Ojalá sea cierto!

No, no creo que estemos saliendo del lateral/bajista que arrastramos, al menos mientras no se rompa el rango que hay por arriba y por abajo. Tú posición en la Plata a corto plazo me parece una "apuesta" bastante segura, aunque ya sabes que deberás romperla cuando el beneficio haga innecesario correr más riesgo y ese es el problema principal que tiene el "papel"... En cualquier caso te deseo suerte.

Respecto a las caídas en las Bolsas aún hace falta que "profundicen" más y entonces me miraré la Petrolera que tengo en mente y alguna minera que aún no tengo muy clara... Ya ves que la Prospectiva suele "funcionar", aunque en el "timing" todavía andamos bastante
atrasados. Y -¡Ojo!- al movimiento al alza que está haciendo hoy el Bund...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 16:22 ----------

Interesante...

- ¿Qué hay detrás de la volatilidad del crudo WTI? | Investing.com

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 16:38 ----------

Cuantos "problemas" lleva asociados el Oro para ser una simple "reliquia bárbara"...

- El misterio del "oro desaparecido" en Australia


----------



## Ivan Arnau (6 Ago 2014)

He pasado por una zona de Valencia y he visto una tienda de COMPRO-ORO que estaba colgando el la calle un cartel de 2x2 mts que ponia ORO 24K 44€/g

Alguien me puede decir como pagan esa cantidad??

Hay algun truco oculto en estas tiendas??

Le he ofrecido un lingote Heraeus 20g ( con toda la documentacion ) y me dicen que no se fian, que lo tienen que abrir...TODO MUY RARA

Que alguien arroje luz sobre esto!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2014)

Hola, Ivan Arnau: Simplemente, no puede ser verdad, aunque se les podría denunciar por publicidad fraudulenta, pero para qué buscarse problemas... Me lo acabo de mirar y hoy la mejor tienda no le compraría el Oro por encima de 30 Euros / gramo y de 24 kilates...

Es lógico que quieran comprobar la mercancía y ello conlleva que tienen que verificarlo en físico, vamos sin envoltorio, a fin de cuentas lo que a ellos les interesa es el "producto" y lo demás son gaítas... Claro, que después faltaría ver qué "excusas" saldrían a relucir. 

En fin, suena a timo "tolerado"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 19:50 ----------

Y pasando a otro tema: Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que acaba pasando lo que acaba pasando...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136221-putin-firma-respuesta-sanciones-occidente-agricultura


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: RUSIA PREPARA EL DESQUITE, ¿E INVASIÓN A UCRANIA?

Y este artículo también está bien, aunque serían discutibles las cifras oficiales de la Inflación, tanto en EE.UU. como en la UE, por tanto la supuesta "rentabilidad" de los Bonos sería más que dudosa en estos momentos. Aunque si nos atenemos a los efectos "comparativos" sí que es un excelente artículo.

- Inflation Adjusted Bond Prices Tell Different Story


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2014)

Este vídeo merece ser visionado... y sino tenéis el artículo.

- ¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE UNA GRAN EPIDEMIA? | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

Y dejo esta otra información:

- ¿RUSIA SE PREPARA PARA UNA INVASIÓN A GRAN ESCALA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2014)

Otro mal dato y para añadir a la "colección" de los que se están conociendo...

- Producción Industrial Alemana 0,3% frente al pronóstico de 1,3% Por Investing.com

Y mientras el Bund "destrozando" sus máximos históricos... Hace escasos minutos a 149,095.

Mala "pinta" tienen los meses venideros...

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 09:15 ----------

Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero y que parece tener las mismas "percepciones" que he sustentado en este hilo sobre las caídas en los mercados. Y la realidad es que hay mucho, pero mucho MIEDO y el comportamiento del Bund es buena muestra de ello.

- ¿Bolsa o Casino? | Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (7 Ago 2014)

+3% a favor del Oro respecto a la plata en lo que va de semana.

Rueda de prena en directo de Dragi... el iluminati


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2014)

Interesante tabla... y al final del artículo tenéis acceso a la misma en lengua española.

- https://www.bullionvault.com/guide/gold/Annual-asset-performance-comparison


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2014)

Os dejo a continuación una selección de informaciones en Inglés...

- Germany

- Gold & Silver Bullion Sales Drop Sharply At Perth Mint and U.S. Mint | Zero Hedge

- Russia Sanctions Accelerate Risk to Dollar Dominance - Bloomberg

- Manipulation in the Gold Market and a Related Opportunity | Paul Desousa | Safehaven.com


----------



## Aro (7 Ago 2014)

Buenas. Estoy un poco desconectado. A ver si me podéis resolver una duda:
Qué están haciendo las acciones de mineras durante estas caídas bursátiles? Caen como el resto de sobres, dando la opción de entrar, o suben como el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2014)

Hola, Aro: Dada la inestabilidad bursátil actual, pues como que no las sigo y lo haré cuando los índices alcancen niveles semejantes a los que yo espero o, al menos. lo más cercanos posibles... Entonces seguramente entraré en una Petrolera y alguna minera que aún no he decidido, aunque empieza a ser momento de ir buscando y analizando empresas del sector.

De todas formas, te dejo un gráfico en el que puedes seguir la evolución del SPDR Gold Shares (GLD) y es que una buena referencia para el Oro, pero -eso sí- dentro del "papel"...

Por cierto, al final tienes unos enlaces relacionados (Plata, etc.).

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GLD

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (7 Ago 2014)

Lo que pasa es que si las mineras o energéticas reaccionan al contrario que los índices, cuanto más se espere durante el hundimiento bursátil más arriba estarán.

Yo también empiezo a preparame para tomar alguna posición 

Gracias por el Link


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (7 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> +3% a favor del Oro respecto a la plata en lo que va de semana.
> 
> Rueda de prena en directo de Dragi... el iluminati



Hola Atom Ant, ya me había dado cuenta de esto que comentas. Normalmente las gráficas de cotización de oro y plata son prácticamente "calcadas", pero esta semana noto eso, que oro sube y plata baja.... ¿hay algún motivo específico para que se esté dando esta "anomalía" por llamarlo de alguna manera? Alguien puede explicármelo?


----------



## Aro (8 Ago 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Hola Atom Ant, ya me había dado cuenta de esto que comentas. Normalmente las gráficas de cotización de oro y plata son prácticamente "calcadas", pero esta semana noto eso, que oro sube y plata baja.... ¿hay algún motivo específico para que se esté dando esta "anomalía" por llamarlo de alguna manera? Alguien puede explicármelo?



La plata, como dicen por aquí Fernando y muchos otros, tiene los mejores fundamentales, por ser metal industrial, estar demasiado barato, no abunda, etc.

Pero el oro me temo que es el rey el cuanto a valor monetario y especulación. Por lo que el dinero de inversores que están buscando refugio seguramente irá más al oro que a la plata.

Mi opinión


----------



## racional (8 Ago 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Buenas. Estoy un poco desconectado. A ver si me podéis resolver una duda:
> Qué están haciendo las acciones de mineras durante estas caídas bursátiles? Caen como el resto de sobres, dando la opción de entrar, o suben como el oro?



No esperes que suban como el oro, las mineras estan quebradas casi todas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Hola, Los que el tocho se llevó: Es como te comenta Aro. En situaciones de inestabilidad bursátil, geopolítica, etc. es usual que el MIEDO empuje hacia activos "refugio" como son el Bund, el Oro, etc. Ya no se busca "rentabilidad" sino "preservar"... sólo tienes que ver el "rendimiento" del Bund. Y el Oro como activo "monetario" es sin duda el mejor, pero claro yo soy "metalero" y muy subjetivo al respecto.

Eso no quita, amigo, para que a mí también me haya extrañado un poco el desacople que ha habido en la Plata respecto al Oro. Quizás, al tener otros componentes la Plata se estén "descontando" otras cosas como sería un posible "enfriamiento" en la demanda.

Hola. Aro: Si los índices profundizan en las caídas se podrán encontrar mejores precios en las petroleras y las mineras. Quizás, en las del Oro no, pero en las otras SI y aquí dependerá de aquellas que selecciones por ratios, cotizaciones, perspectivas, "manos fuertes" que haya detrás, etc., etc. Pienso que de aquí a Octubre hay tiempo, ya que la caída actual podría parar y repuntar, para más tarde volver a caer... Hay tiempo para ir analizando sin prisas y optimizar el punto de entrada.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 00:22 ----------




racional dijo:


> No esperes que suban como el oro, las mineras estan quebradas casi todas.



¿Ejemplos?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Dejo un interesante enlace y me parece que SI... Encima haciendo el "gilipollas" con las sanciones a Rusia...

- Italia cae en su tercera recesión desde 2008 ¿terminó la recuperación europea?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Otro buen artículo de Moisés Romero...

- ¿Proceso deflacionario, o ajuste tras la borrachera? | Investing.com


----------



## Bucanero (8 Ago 2014)

No se si ya se ha puesto o no pero parece un enlace interesante aunque es más de lo mismo sobre la conveniencia de tener un patrón oro. Un saludo a todos.

Steve Forbes: Destrucción del dólar - Rankia


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (8 Ago 2014)

Aro dijo:


> La plata, como dicen por aquí Fernando y muchos otros, tiene los mejores fundamentales, por ser metal industrial, estar demasiado barato, no abunda, etc.
> 
> Pero el oro me temo que es el rey el cuanto a valor monetario y especulación. Por lo que el dinero de inversores que están buscando refugio seguramente irá más al oro que a la plata.
> 
> Mi opinión



Completamente de acuerdo, además el ratio oro/plata está relativamente alto:







Como se puede ver, primero sube el ratio y a continuación le sigue la plata, ya estamos viendo que el oro vuelve a despegar y la plata va a rebufo, así que, junto con lo que ha dicho Aro, creo que ahora mismo comprar plata es una oportunidad de oro, digo, de plata


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (8 Ago 2014)

Menudo meneo le acaban de dar a los metales :8:

¿Manipulación? Aquí os dejo un par de artículos que no he visto posteados sobre manipulación de precios de los metales:

It Is Much Bigger Than You Think

Gold and Silver Manipulation in the Eyes of the Chinese


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

- La búsqueda del oro ruso termina en una montaña de deuda

Por cierto, hace ya muchísimos años, en la escuela me enseñaron una frase de Séneca y que no ha dejado de ser actual: "Para saber algo, no basta con haberlo aprendido."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Bueno, Maximum_Trollig, te dejo el enlace a un buen indicador sobre la Plata y es el iShares Silver Trust (SLV). Bien, la toma de tu posición no es mala, porque está "ahí", aunque quizás podrías haber optimizado un poco más la compra, pero no parece que hayas entrado a mal precio, aunque el riesgo de mercado existe y pienso que se va a acentuar en los próximos meses... En fin, depende también de lo que se puedan "inventar" en Wall Street o/y en la FED.

- https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SLV&reco=1

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Aguantaré como un espartano incluso si la tiran hasta los 18$, mientras no baje de ahí no vendo mi plata virtual.
> 
> Grácias por los ánimos :X



Hola Máximum, me permito recomendarle fraccionar sus posiciones progresivamente, no puede entrar a saco paco en mitad de un canal para terminar vendiendo dolorosamente donde toca que comprar.

y disculpeme si le ha sentado mal la sugerencia.

un saludo


----------



## atom ant (8 Ago 2014)

En mi opinión, ell momentazo importante a mi modo de ver está en la bolsa, y bueno, entrando en la divagación, si partimos de la base que esta caida es debida a Rusia es importante señalar que terminaron las maniobras y parece que paró la caida, 

... de ser algo más que una casualidad, una vez descartado "lo militar", entonces cabe pensar que el porcentaje de retroceso en el posible rebote sería una (B) que busca ajustarse estrictamente a lo económico... hasta dibujar la "C" que sería cuando se toma conciencia de que Rusia es mucho Rusia...

y bla blablala.....


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (8 Ago 2014)

No creáis que no he pensado en comprar metales físicos en lugar de virtuales, pero me he dicho a mí mismo: con los MPs no puedo pagar en las tiendas, además algún día tendré que volver a cambiarlos por fiat, ya que el Estado tiene y tendrá siempre el monopolio de la fuerza y una vez probado el fiat no van a querer volver al patrón oro, así que es más rápido cambiarlos por fiat con un click de ratón que yendo por la calle con los metales encima hasta un compro oro y plata.

Además para qué comprar 10 onzas de oro o 500 de plata si con el apalancamiento que me ofrece mi broker puedo comprar 10 veces más, además con las onzas virtuales de plata no pago el IVA.


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> No creáis que no he pensado en comprar metales físicos en lugar de virtuales, pero me he dicho a mí mismo: con los MPs no puedo pagar en las tiendas, además algún día tendré que volver a cambiarlos por fiat, ya que el Estado tiene y tendrá siempre el monopolio de la fuerza y una vez probado el fiat no van a querer volver al patrón oro, así que es más rápido cambiarlos por fiat con un click de ratón que yendo por la calle con los metales encima hasta un compro oro y plata.
> 
> Además para qué comprar 10 onzas de oro o 500 de plata si con el apalancamiento que me ofrece mi broker puedo comprar 10 veces más, además con las onzas virtuales de plata no pago el IVA.



Como no lo tengas en la mano no es tuyo y cuando de veras te haga falta te va a pillar el carrito del helao.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Bueno, se "supone" que los andamos por este hilo tenemos nuestra propia "cartera", es decir nuestra "Plata" o "dinero", por tanto cada cual es muy libre de decidir a qué lo destina... Así que tú haz caso a tus propias "percepciones".

Dicho esto, pues la verdad es que ya sabes que yo soy un "metalero" que va en "físico" y por las mismas razones que te han apuntado otros conforeros. Y lo único que sé es que el futuro lo desconocemos y por eso mismo me dedico a la Prospectiva: para intentar anticiparme a las "tormentas"... y que ya empiezan a vislumbrarse en el horizonte. Por consiguiente, a mí modesto entender, una buena "protección" la constituyen los MPs, pero "físicos"...

En fin, tú haz lo que estimes más oportuno, pero si obtienes beneficios "virtuales" -que te deseo, dicho de paso-, pues te aconsejaría -si me lo permites- que dedicarás algo al "físico" y si va a ser "poco" opta por el Oro, aunque para mí lo ideal es un "Mix" de Oro y Plata. Y a mí, particularmente, me gusta más ésta última... Entre otras cosas porque mí "cartera" de "billetitos de colores" es mía y hago con ella pues lo que me sale de "ahí"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2014)

Os dejo un artículo bastante largo, pero largo de coj...s... Sin embargo, es realmente magistral...

- FOFOA: Dirty Float


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Os dejo una selección de noticias en Inglés...

- Germany close to recession as ECB admits recovery is weak - Telegraph

- The ECB's next problem: saving Italy | Business | theguardian.com

- Gold and Silver - From Manipulation to Hyperinflation

Este artículo es particularmente muy interesante...

- Americans keep getting inflation wrong --- here's why that matters | WashingtonExaminer.com

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 07:34 ----------

Y lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: REFORMA ENERGÉTICA, NO ES LA PANACEA


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Y la UE "ayudando" a este "proyecto" de Subnormal...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136520-kiev-amenaza-rusia-ucrania-ue-gas

Bueno, ya veremos cómo acabará afectándonos a los europeos las particulares "guerras" de EE.UU. y es que la UE es un puto "muñeco" del Imperio...

- Cómo América Latina reemplazará en Rusia los productos de Occidente

- Guerra comercial con Rusia: ¿quién tiene más que perder?

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 15:04 ----------

Malos resultados de la minera mexicana Fresnillo...

- Mexican Gold/Silver Miner Fresnillo Reports Sharp Drop in Profits - Steel, Aluminum, Copper, Stainless, Rare Earth, Metal Prices, Forecasting | MetalMiner


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (9 Ago 2014)

El jueves se acaba la manipulación del precio de la plata, tras 117 años fijando su precio el London Silver Fix.

¿Qué sucederá con el precio de la plata a partir del viernes?

Lo lógico sería que subiera como la espuma, pero me temo lo peor: que sigan manipulándola. A pesar de que ahora el algoritmo será completamente electrónico, desde fuera pueden seguir poniéndose cortos apalancados con más plata de la que tienen en stock... ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Interesante el tema que nos planteas, pero si quieres que te sea sincero: soy tremendamente EXCEPTICO... No menos cierto es que habrá que esperar a que comience la "nueva" etapa, pero no me hago muchas "ilusiones" al respecto y es que siempre ha habido "testaferros", de manera que ahora no creo que sea diferente...

Además, hay cuestiones que me gustaría saber si han "cambiado"... ¿A qué me refiero? En cierta ocasión, un amigo mío, que es gestor de patrimonios en el Area Asia-Pacífico (NADA...), me comentó que hay un límite establecido en 7,5 millones de Onzas de Plata para la entrega en un mes determinado. No sé si esto ha cambiado y, si sigue vigente, está claro que eso del "libre mercado" es una TONTERIA más dentro del Matrix en que vivimos.

¿Por qué existe esa "limitación"? Muy claro: en el "mundo" de los derivados, es decir en el puto "papel", se movieron durante el pasado año el equivalente a 60 BILLONES de Onzas de Plata, pero la oferta "real", vamos la "física" fue de aproximadamente 1 BILLON de Onzas, por tanto está claro porqué no tienen más HUEVOS que "estrangular" el precio...

Dicho esto, Maximum_Trolling, me parece que seguirá siendo "manipulada" y más si entran las "maquinitas" que ya conocemos...

Por otro lado, ya que tienes una posición abierta, te diré que no observo ninguna "fuerza" en los MPS, ni en el Oro y mucho menos en la Plata... Con todo lo que está pasando en los últimos meses a nivel geopolítico, ya deberían haberse "disparado" y no lo han hecho, de manera que muestran mucha debilidad y que no he observado en el comportamiento del Bund. Y es que los "inversores" siguen primando activos "conocidos" a aquellos más complicados de "materializar" y aquí me refiero al "físico" en los MPs...

Resumiendo, sigo esperando una lateralidad/bajista como la que llevamos viviendo desde hace más de un año y que podría romperse hacia arriba si se agudizan las tensiones geopolíticas, aparte de las macro económicas que están por venir... También podría ayudar una fuerte caída de las Bolsas, pero tampoco se ha visto que hayan reaccionado muy positivamente a la reciente corrección... Creo que deberemos esperar todavía algo más o bastante más...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (9 Ago 2014)

Sip,...si se ha leído mil vezes k el prezio esta manipulado a la baja. Todo ok...

Pero...se puede afirmar kon rotundidad y respaldar kon DATOS SÓLIDOS k el sistema k ahora termina favoreze la distorsión del prezio ?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Hola, esseri: Claro que se puede afirmar con ROTUNDIDAD que el precio ha estado manipulado desde hace muchos años. No en vano se han realizado denuncias y condenas por ese asunto y ahí ya entra lo informado que uno pueda estar.

De todas formas, ¿te has preguntado a qué se debe el "cambio"? Pues, te parece poca razón que el pasado mes DICIEMBRE, BaFin (órgano regulador alemán) exigiera al Deutsche Bank varios documentos privados para descubrir la trama que, según algunos estudios, tendría cuanto menos unos diez años operando. Vaya, "algo" habría... cuando en ENERO el Deutsche Bank anunciaba que dejaba de participar en el LSF (London Silver Fixing) y en el LGF (London Gold Fixing).

Vamos a ver, esseri, ya he explicado que se negocia una BRUTALIDAD de "papel" con respecto a la Onza "física", así que mientras no exista un MERCADO COMPLETO Y LIBRE nada va a cambiar, es decir que seguiremos con el mismo corrompido sistema y lo único que cambiarán son los "perros" (por aquello de los "collares"...) y, además, seguiremos teniendo la "sombra alargada" de la FED y de los poderes "reales" de Washington...

Por otro lado, ¿a qué se debe la apertura de mercados asiáticos?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (9 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...Vaya, "algo" habría... cuando en ENERO el Deutsche Bank anunciaba que dejaba de participar en el LSF (London Silver Fixing) y en el LGF (London Gold Fixing).
> 
> ...Por otro lado, ¿a qué se debe la apertura de mercados asiáticos...



Sí,...si lo de k "algo habrá" está bastante klaro. Son los resortes k puedan aportar los kambios de aktores en el sistema y hasta dónde puedan llegar lo k importa.

Por otra parte, lo de los merkados asiáticos nuevos sí suena más "ajeno" , en prinzipio,al tingláo okzidental - y más kon el movimiento de metal k se está dando hazia allí kon los interesres konsiguientes -.Tu impresión es k podrían disponer de autonomía sufiziente para posizionarse razonablemente al margen de una dinámika - y una interkonexión- global ?

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Hola, esseri: En mí opinión, China tiene muy claro que cuando llegue el momento va a intentar hundir al USD e imagino que también a las monedas "aliadas", aunque con ese país siempre hay que ir con cuidado dada su tradicional "ambigüedad"... Sin embargo, el último estrechamiento de alianzas con Rusia, el resto de los países BRICS y otros emergentes sugieren que, posiblemente, estén ya buscando una moneda "alternativa" y me imagino que en ella tendrá un fuerte peso el Oro.

Estas impresiones mías son "viejas" y que verás más claramente en el enlace que anexo y que es un documento de la Embajada de EE.UU. en Beijing y dirigido a la Secretaría de Estado de Washington, DC., fechado -¡Ojo!- el 28 de Abril de 2009...

- US embassy cable - 09BEIJING1134

Te has de fijar en el tercer punto, titulado "RESERVAS DE ORO DE CHINA", en el que se afirma que "China aumenta sus reservas de Oro para matar dos pájaros de un tiro."

Mientras, en los mercados asiáticos el Oro tendrá una mayor "transparencia" y ya resulta llamativo que el mercado de intercambio de Shanghai ya esté ganando por "goleada" al Comex...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2014)

Dejo este vídeo en que se entrevista a Marc Faber y, curiosamente, tiene las mismas sensaciones que "menda lerenda" a apuntado en este hilo en los últimos tiempos...

- Marc Faber on Global Markets, U.S. Stocks and Fed - Businessweek

Y saludar a Refinanciado que veo que anda por el hilo...


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Ago 2014)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción el comunicarles que estoy haciendo mis pinitos en la plata.

Así es, la verdad es que no pensé que entraría de lleno pero así fué, estoy comprando cosillas en el ebay, con los numismáticos de mi área y alguna que otra tienda "conocida".

La verdad es que vaya diferencia de precios, con el oro voy muy pero que muy lento, pero con la plata, voy a saco, al principio iba a sólo por onzas pero me empecé a interesar por otro tipo de monedas más numismáticas.

Ahora tengo mi imán, báscula, calibre y referencias en la web, estoy indeciso sobre comprar los world coin, la verdad es que me apetece, pero si llegan a entrar a casa, y ven esos libros, fijo que cantaría un huevo y destrozarían mi vivienda, en fin ya veré como sigue mi incursión en este mundillo que lo he encontrado fascinante.

Lo que puedo sacar en conclusión respecto al bullion es que los vendedores no suelen tener mucho stock, más bien van a pedidos, supongo que será lo mejor para sus respectivos negocios, pero la verdad es que eso a mi me tiene intranquilo, el no tener un buen stock puede ocasionar más de un problema cuando la "música deje de sonar".

Aunque también he de decir, que hay mucho stock "numismático", puedes encontrar "cosas viejas" a muy buen precio, la verdad es que la mayoría con los que he tratado, son personas de una edad de jubilarse, quizás quieran quitarse género de encima, quizás vean en su servidor a un tío que se interesa en el tema y lo agradecen, quizás la situación está jodida para todos y lo que buscan es vender algo... en fin, tantas cosas que pueden ser, pero la verdad es que si aceptan un consejo, acercaros a su tienda numismática más cercana, llevar un poco de dinero, intentad regatear un poco y os llevareis gratas sorpresas.

Eso sí, no os paséis con el vendedor, que también su trabajo vale.

Del ebay, pues lejos de lo que pensaba, son muy pocas las "cosas raras" que hay, las que me han salido "falsas" enseguida lo he comunicado al vendedor y afortunadamente hemos llegado a un buen acuerdo.

La verdad es que pensaba que en ebay, la mayoría serían monedas falsas, pero hay mucho vendedor con su tienda numismática de toda la vida que intenta adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y vende ahí cosas muy interesantes a precios que no me parecen mal (tampoco hay chollos, pero hay muchas precios aceptables).

Y bueno, pasando a otro tema, me quedé a cuadros cuando un familiar me comentó que fue a sacar 400€ al SAN y le hicieron copia al DNI y enviaron un "fax" a no se donde, los del banco le dijeron que al pasar de 300€ ya tenían que hacer algunos trámites. El familiar -que es mayor-, me comentó que nunca le habían hecho eso, aunque admite que no tiene claro si había sacado "tanto dinero" en un día. El suele sacar dinero en ventanilla, ya que eso del cajero automático no lo entiende.

Eso me hace pensar que pasando de cierto dinero retirado (sea como sea), hay algunos "faxes" que se envían a no sé donde. Joer, si es que estamos mas controlados que unos pollos en una granja.

En fin, me alegra saludaros y nuevamente os doy las gracias por toda la información que ponéis.

Aclaro que voy comenzando y que para mí cosillas interesantes no dejan de ser más que moneditas simples que no tienen gran valor, sino más bien, son cosas que cualquier principiante debe tener, eso sí, de plata.

Saludos

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 00:04 ----------

Hombre, Fernando, un placer leerte, gracias por todo el esfuerzo que haces y darnos esa información tan valiosa desinteresadamente.

Esto se pone interesante con las nuevas restricciones de Rusia, crees que van de farol o aún nos queda tiempo?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, veo que al final te has "estirado" y me alegro de ello. Ya sabes que a mí también me gusta leerte.

Hombre, pues bienvenido al mundo de la Plata y que es muy atractivo. El precio de la misma hace que haya mayor variedad y es otro "mundo", más si entras ya en el terreno de la Numismatica. En ese aspecto es mucho más gratificante que el Oro. En fin, qué te va a decir alguien que se ya se define como "platero"...

Lo que comentas sobre tu familiar y su banco, pues es la primera noticia que tengo sobre esa cantidad y esto ya empieza a ser "preocupante"... A mí, en lo personal, aún no me ha sucedido algo parecido, pero en la última compra de CHF me pasó lo mismo, aunque hablamos de otra cantidad y de otra divisa. Imagino que lo pasan directamente a Hacienda...

Je,je,je... Refinanciado, de momento, se van cumpliendo los "plazos" que ya conoces... Y eso ya te lo comenté antes de la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania, ¿recuerdas? Bien, yo sigo esperando la fecha del 2016 para ver si mis recuentos son correctos, aunque en lo que queda de año se pueden llegar a ver bastantes "señales". Ya te contaré...

No, Rusia no va de "farol" y supongo que extremará su posición más. Putin sabe que cuenta con el apoyo de China, Latinoamérica, India... Y, evidentemente, las sanciones que hay contra Rusia también la perjudican, pero son mucho peores para la UE y que se está "disparando al pie"...

Putin no goza de mi simpatía personal, pero SI que lo respeto mucho y es un tío mucho más inteligente que Obama y los "cortesanos" europeos... Y -¡ojo!- con "tocarle" mucho los HUEVOS, ya que las fuerzas armadas rusas de hoy ya no tienen nada que ver con las de la extinta URSS.

Ucrania puede "piar" lo que quiera, pero sería aplastada por Rusia en un ¡plis, plas! Y entonces veríamos si la OTAN/EE.UU. no es la que va de "farol". No creo que los ciudadanos europeos aceptásemos una guerra "impuesta" por los intereses particulares de EE.UU. En fin, tampoco el panorama a futuro es muy alentador...

Por otro lado, no creo que los políticos de la UE sean tan "burros" como para mantener esas sanciones contra Rusia. Es posible que, pasado un cierto tiempo, reconsideren esta "animalada" y que puede favorecer que se extreme la actual delicada situación económica...

Sobre este tema dejo dos enlaces interesantes...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136591-capital-aleman-presion-sanciones-antirusas

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136617-rusia-alimentos-prohibicion-occidente

Saludos.


----------



## Recaudador (10 Ago 2014)

mis padres tienen un pisito en una comunidad "que no tiene playa" y sacaron 600€ en dos veces en una semana (para hacer algun pago y gastar)"estabamos de bacas con la famili" fue una tercera vez al "banco popu" a sacar papeles y le dijeron a mi padre que en una semana ya le habian dado 600€,mi padre que no se corta nada le dijo que ha ver que pasaba que el dinero era suyo y que no tenia que dar ninguna explicacion,o le daba la pasta o cerraba la cuenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: Pues, lo que comentáis tú y Refinanciado es para "potenciar" Bancolchón u otras opciones similares... Estáis hablando de cantidades "simbólicas" y si eso les preocupa a los Bancos, pues más debemos preocuparnos nosotros... ¿No te parece? Vete a saber lo que deben tener preparado estos HdP.

Nada, que ya me veo el próximo año con las ya habituales "discrepancias" de Hacienda con mí declaración... Y me parece que este año "más de lo mismo"... Total, para acabar pagándome intereses de demora...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Ahí os dejo una selección de noticias en Inglés...

Este artículo debiera leerlo Rajoy y su ejecutivo para que vean la poca vergüenza que tienen. Eso o es que se creen sus propias mentiras...

- How Government Masks the Plight of Spain’s Lost Generation | Wolf Street

Y estas noticias son ya sobre la actualidad que estamos viviendo en los últimos tiempos...

- http://rt.com/business/179032-currency-swap-russia-china/

- A Chinese gold standard? Don’t hold your breath - Fortune


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (10 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Este artículo debiera leerlo Rajoy y su ejecutivo para que vean la poca vergüenza que tienen. Eso o es que se creen sus propias mentiras...
> 
> - How Government Masks the Plight of Spain’s Lost Generation | Wolf Street




Me ha gustado, dice las cosas como son y no como nos las quieren vender, generación perdida, jóvenes viviendo con sus padres hasta los 30 y más allá, sobrecualificación, hasta cita a Roberto Centeno que, como bien dice, y como ya se discutió en el principal, la gran mentira que oculta la NEP es que se está sustituyendo trabajo a tiempo completo por tiempo parcial, por eso mientras suben los ocupados bajan las horas totales trabajadas y también los salarios.

La gente acepta esos trabajos porque se les ha acabado la prestación y están desesperados, cada vez estamos peor y más endeudados, esto no va a acabar bien.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Me ha gustado, dice las cosas como son y no como nos las quieren vender, generación perdida, jóvenes viviendo con sus padres hasta los 30 y más allá, sobrecualificación, hasta cita a Roberto Centeno que, como bien dice, y como ya se discutió en el principal, la gran mentira que oculta la NEP es que se está sustituyendo trabajo a tiempo completo por tiempo parcial, por eso mientras suben los ocupados bajan las horas totales trabajadas y también los salarios.
> 
> La gente acepta esos trabajos porque se les ha acabado la prestación y están desesperados, cada vez estamos peor y más endeudados, esto no va a acabar bien.



Me ha gustado, pero el parrafo de introducción es brutalmente demagogico:



> “¡Que se jodan!” With these words (which roughly translate as “F**k them”), the Spanish Member of Parliament Andrea Fabra greeted her party leader Mariano Rajoy’s parliamentary announcement, in July 2012, of new cuts in unemployment benefits.



Te aseguro que no simpatizo con el PPSOE, pero por mucha coña que hicieramos con la castosa Andreita, cualquier persona honesta que viera las imagenes sabe que la ofensa iba dirigida a los diputados del PSOE, no a los españoles trabajadores.

Perdon por el offtopic, simplemente me ha sorprendido utilizar ese recurso demagogico en un articulo internacional.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Bueno, cada cual tiene su forma de ver las cosas y la tuya es tan respetable como cualquiera de los que aquí debatimos educadamente, pero entiendo que aparte de la referancia a la "cagada" de Andreita -que también es "interpretativa"-, está claro que lo que dice el artículo es lo que TODOS SABEMOS y eso es lo que realmente importa...

Mira, EstudianteTesorero, hace tiempo que me informo sobre lo que pasa en nuestro país a través de los medios de comunicación extranjeros y es que aquí la información está tan sesgada que da hasta asco leerla o visionarla. Realmente, la mejor información dentro de nuestro país viene desde medios económicos, aunque éstos suelen tener una clara "orientación" y que desde luego no es la mía... Eso no quita para que los siga y luego yo ya tengo la suficiente capacidad para "discernir".

Bien, EstudianteTesorero, no sabes lo bien que tenemos valorada la "Marca España" por esos mundos de Dios y donde la "manipulación" de los que mandan aquí no llega ni tienen ningún tipo de "influencia"...

SI, Maximum_Trolling, es como dices y no hay "vuelta de hoja"... Si es lo que vemos cada día alrededor nuestro, vamos que la realidad es la que es y ya me gustaría a mí que fuera muy diferente...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Recaudador (10 Ago 2014)

no se lo que pasara,pero que te pongan peros en esas cantidades tan ridiculas no tiene sentido.
algo tiene que estar pasando para que en ventanilla te pidan explicaciones por esas cantidades.
un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: Lo que sucede es que la puta Banca no tiene un puto duro. Tan sencillo de explicar como que es eso... Y si no fuera por las "ayuditas" y MUCHO MAS, pues me parece que en nuestro país no quedaría más que una sola entidad bancaria: la Caixa de Ontenyient... Sí, una Caja "pequeñita" de Valencia y que me parece que es la única realmente solvente en España o al menos eso leí hace algún tiempo.

Aparte de que no tienen un duro en "caja", pues me imagino que ya hay adoptadas medidas por si surgen "problemas" de un día para otro. Vamos, semejantes a las que se dan en un Corralito, pero lo que es realmente INADMISIBLE e INSULTANTE es que uno tenga que rendir cuentas por los movimientos que efectúa con su dinero... Tanto al Banco como éste a Hacienda. Entiendo las medidas "antiblanqueo" -ausentes durante décadas...-, pero que por ahí pasemos todos los ciudadanos me parece una auténtica tomadura de pelo. Además, los que tienen "pelas" y no son "idiotas" ya cuentan con el suficiente asesoramiento para hacer las cosas sin que se "vean"...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2014)

También son ganas de aguantar las impertinencias del cajero, cajero jefe, interventor o de quien sea... Si es imprescindible tener cuenta en una oficina física hispanistaní se puede evitar todo contacto con ellos trabajando a la vez con bancos virtuales y cajeros automáticos.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Ago 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> También son ganas de aguantar las impertinencias del cajero, cajero jefe, interventor o de quien sea... Si es imprescindible tener cuenta en una oficina física hispanistaní se puede evitar todo contacto con ellos trabajando a la vez con bancos virtuales y cajeros automáticos.
> 
> .



Totalmente de acuerdo, normalmente no entro en una sucursal ni borracho, y las pocas veces que por algun motivo (pago de tasas, ...) me he visto obligado solo me ha recordado porque los odio tanto y que a gusto se trabaja por internet.

Edito: me alegra verte por aquí, espero que cuando finalice esta calma chicha metalera, y se "anime" el cotarro politico-economico, volvamos a poder leerte, buenas discusiones se leyeron hace 1-2 años.


----------



## Recaudador (10 Ago 2014)

yo tampoco entro a ningun banco,pero mis padres tienen esa cuenta para hacer pagos solamente y sacar dinero cuando estan de vacas alli.
yo les digo que cierren esa cuenta,pero ellos tienen cierta edad y dicen que no quieren targetas y por internet no se apañan,(yo diria que no lo usan).


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Ago 2014)

Muy buenas a todos!
Lo de las cantidades en metálico hace ya algunos años que pasa. Hace tiempo, fui a retirar un par de miles por ventanilla y me miraron como si fuera un extraterrestre, el cajero fue a llamar a un compañero y entre los dos me explicaron que la sucursal no disponía de esa cantidad. Y estoy hablando de una población de unos 100.000 habitantes y de un banco de primer orden. Desde entonces tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja.

Siguiendo con el hilo.
Creo que empiezo a ver señales de recuperación, creía que no llegarían hasta el año que viene pero ya están aquí. Creo firmemente que volveremos a ver burradas consumistas durante los próximos 4/5 años, después cuando se agoten los recursos veremos lo que pasa, será el resurgimiento de los metales.
No os endeudéis.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, normalmente no entro en una sucursal ni borracho, y las pocas veces que por algun motivo (pago de tasas, ...) me he visto obligado solo me ha recordado porque los odio tanto y que a gusto se trabaja por internet.
> 
> Edito: me alegra verte por aquí, espero que cuando finalice esta calma chicha metalera, y se "anime" el cotarro politico-economico, volvamos a poder leerte, buenas discusiones se leyeron hace 1-2 años.



La verdad que os leo todos los días, pero hay muy buen nivel y realmente no puedo aportar demasiado ya que de los temas sencillos está casi todo dicho, sobre geopolítica y otros temas interesantes prefiero sólo empaparme de vuestro saber. Así que estoy "calladito" jeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, Vidar: Bueno, te has "estirado" un poco, pero algo es algo... Ya sabes que te aprecio en lo personal y también cuando has entrado a debatir, por tanto espero que más pronto que tarde se te "pasen" algunas cosas y en este hilo ya sabes que debatimos con "tranquilidad" y respeto, independientemente de las posiciones de todo tipo que podamos tener... En fin, que cuando quieras te pasas por aquí.

En ocasiones, Vidar, no hay más coj...s que ir a la Sucursal bancaria y no hay nada que me fastidie más, pues con los recortes efectuados en la Banca ya son menos las oficinas -ya no te digo en una población mediana- y luego están sin personal, de manera que te recuerda los tramites burocráticos que efectúas cuando vas a un organismo de la Administración. Y lo digo por el tiempo que se consume... En mí oficina la cajera es una "multiusos" (caja, teléfono, etc.) y la otra persona es la jefa...

Yo suelo tener también cuenta en bancos de Internet, pero últimamente estoy tan "mosqueado" con lo que veo y leo que, aunque estoy bastante bien diversificado, creo que tener una oficina "física" no está de más...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Bueno, te has "estirado" un poco, pero algo es algo... Ya sabes que te aprecio en lo personal y también cuando has entrado a debatir, por tanto espero que más pronto que tarde se te "pasen" algunas cosas y en este hilo ya sabes que debatimos con "tranquilidad" y respeto, independientemente de las posiciones de todo tipo que podamos tener... En fin, que cuando quieras te pasas por aquí.
> 
> En ocasiones, Vidar, no hay más coj...s que ir a la Sucursal bancaria y no hay nada que me fastidie más, pues con los recortes efectuados en la Banca ya son menos las oficinas -ya no te digo en una población mediana- y luego están sin personal, de manera que te recuerda los tramites burocráticos que efectúas cuando vas a un organismo de la Administración. Y lo digo por el tiempo que se consume... En mí oficina la cajera es una "multiusos" (caja, teléfono, etc.) y la otra persona es la jefa...
> 
> ...



Yo he trabajado mucho con bancos físicos y sobre todo por empresa es casi imposible prescindir de ellos, pero digo que en lo personal si es posible evitarlos puesto que la mayoría de los servicios se pueden obtener de manera no presencial en oficina, domiciliaciones, talones, transferencias, certificados, retiradas. Salvo quizá el ingreso de efectivo todo lo demás es incluso más cómodo.

En cuanto a "la mosca" de momento hay que hacer caso a la calificación crediticia es lo único que hay y más cuando hablamos de Europa siendo las agencias americanas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, Crisis Warrior: Hombre, a mí me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti en varias ocasiones, pero bueno ya hablamos de cantidades que llevan al menos tres ceros o alguno más... pero en cantidades de cientos de Euros es incomprensible y, efectivamente, yo también ando con la "mosca detrás de la oreja"... Más cuando para "X" tienes que esperar un día y es que en ese "momento" no disponen de esa cantidad. Sencillamente, ¡alucinante!

No estoy de acuerdo con el resto de tu comentario. Mira, pertenezco a un sector asociado a otro que van muy ligados al ciclo económico, es decir que cuando las cosas van "bien" somos los primeros en notarlo y también lo somos cuando las cosas van "mal". Y lo único que sé es que mí empresa tiene problemas para pagarnos porque no cobra y la bola de lo que nos adeudan cada vez es mayor y en buena parte incobrable. Si añades a esto los gastos en abogados y otros más...

La contratación de personal ha subido, pero hay que ver qué tipos de contratos y remuneraciones existen y vamos tengo un "cargo" en mí empresa y no tengo que ir muy lejos para comprobar que es así. Además, estamos relacionados con muchos tipos de empresas y esa es la tónica general. Por otro lado, para ser "optimistas" hay que esperar a que acabe el Verano y veamos el tipo de empleo que se ha creado. Un ejemplo: a ninguno de los trabajadores que han entrado en mi empresa, durante la Primavera/Verano, se le va a renovar... pero es porque la demanda nos va a bajar, por tanto...

Sí que he observado un mayor consumo en los particulares (venta de pisos, coches, etc.), pero a base de endeudarse, es decir lo que acertadamente no recomiendas, aunque en la Vivienda se observan muy buenos precios y en algún sitio habrá que vivir... Sí, ya sé que se puede hacer de alquiler, pero entiendo que hay auténticos "chollos" y que eran impensables hace pocos años.

Bueno, los MPs están hechos para los "descendientes" de Job... así que será una cuestión de "paciencia" y en mí caso ni fu ni fa. Si no los necesito alguien ya sabrá lo que hacer con ellos y si me hacen falta pues ya los tengo...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (10 Ago 2014)

este mes se va a poner de moda, no estoy muy seguro en qué sentido pero el Oro lateral creo que no se va a quedar ... $1400 en Sept, o quizá 1250, jejej

refrescando gráfico masónico






a ver hasta dónde llega el rebote de las bolsas para meterle de nuevo cortitos porque aunque todavía no se haya roto nada he tenido una visualización de que este agosto podría ser sangriento.... jajajaja (risa malvada)


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2014)

Hola, atom ant: En el vídeo que ayer coloqué de Marc Faber, éste está convencido de que en este Otoño va a haber caídas en las bolsas del orden del 10%-20%... En línea con las "sensaciones" que he ido apuntando en este hilo. En fin, como dices, habrá que esperar a ver hasta dónde llega el rebote que parece ya se inició el viernes en Wall Street.

Sobre los MPs pues mientras siga el rango actual poco "atractivo" veo por ahí. Quizás, si el Oro toca esos $1250 compre un poco más, a fin de cuentas en "físico" abulta poco...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (10 Ago 2014)

Pues no, todavía no lo he mirado, acabo de llegar del campito, pero comparto la opinión de que podría recortar perfectamente un 20% y seguir alcista.

Ese canal acelerado yo creo que ya es insostenible, no es ya solo Rusia, los islámicos de irak no parecen unos "pringaos" se están apoderando de territorio, pozos de petroleo, tienen dinero y obama ahora les tira bombas.... veremos qué camino va tomando pero al igual que rusia, algún tipo de respuesta del Estado Islámico es previsible.


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...Entiendo las medidas "antiblanqueo" -ausentes durante décadas...-, pero que por ahí pasemos todos los ciudadanos me parece una auténtica tomadura de pelo. Además, los que tienen "pelas" y no son "idiotas" ya cuentan con el suficiente asesoramiento para hacer las cosas sin que se "vean"...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando,

Yo creo que cuando nos dicen que es por "medidas antiblanqueo" nos cuentan historias de Walt Disney. Me explico: Todos los bancos del mundo (me refiero a los "too big to fall" y a los aprendices a "too big to fall") han funcionado, y han llegado a ser "too big to fall" con el dinero negro. Pero no el negro del mecánico dentista que escondía 30 mil eurillos en una cuenta de Zurich  sino del tráfico de drogas, de armas, de drogas y de armas, proxenetismo, proxenetismo, armas y drogas y... y... No anti-blanquean nada y no les interesa anti-blanquear nada, excepto freir al mecánico dentista porque hay que dar la imagen de que se hacen las cosas "bien" y en defensa de los (borregos) votantes de los partidos financiados por los bancos "too big to fall".

Un abrazo Fernando.

P.S. No soy mecánico dentista


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

Hola, frisch: Está claro que es como comentas y no hay nada que añadir al respecto, pero me refería más a que esa "excusa" del "antiblanqueo" es para mí, para ti, para el "mecánico dentista" y, en definitiva, para los que solemos ser los "limones a exprimir"...

Las medidas "antiblanqueo" me parecen bien cuando se dirigen en la adecuada dirección y otra cosa muy diferente es que esté ocurriendo así, aunque a mí me consta por amigos policías que se están consiguiendo éxitos en este apartado, pero claro hablamos de "pezqueñines" dentro del mundo de la delincuencia...

Lo que tengo también muy claro es que Hacienda está ejerciendo una labor "confiscatoria" sobre la mayor parte de la ciudadanía y los recursos que emplea para ello -sobre todo humanos- podría dedicarlos dónde se debe y se puede investigar, pero eso no parece interesar... a pesar de que la "recaudación" sería mucho mayor.

No es de recibo que una simple "discrepancia" en unos míseros Euros implique un montón de problemas y mientras se han movido dinero y propiedades en grandes proporciones, pero claro como Hacienda tenía mucho "trabajo"... Vamos, que es una vergüenza y totalmente indigno.

Un abrazo.

Y aprovecho para dejar un par de enlaces:

Este es un excelente artículo...

- NÚMERO 126. Rajoy decreta el fin de la crisis y se queda tan pancho

Y ahora parece que el Gobierno polaco no "recuerda" que al ser uno de los principales beligerantes con Rusia no se iba a ir de "rositas"...

- 'Manzana caliente': Polonia pide a EE.UU. que le compre las manzanas vetadas por Rusia


----------



## esseri (11 Ago 2014)

Post tekleado en el hilo de la plata







Parri dijo:


> Plata, ¿qué pasa? | Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> Unai habla más de la plata últimamente que del oro. Lo más importante que ha apuntado de la silver:
> 
> ...



Hola Parri.

Podrías extenderte en porké esos 3 faktores te resultan tan importantes y en la influenzia k les supones sobre la plata ?

Grazias.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>=========

Y weno, al impagable fernando...o quien prozeda...

Te reproduzko un post del hilo platero del prinzipal, para rekabar tu impresión,si fueses tan amable. Viene a kolazión de una opinión de U.Gaztelumendi posteada por Parri y lo k el propio torero resalta entre ello.

A lo solicitado, añadiría un punto más :

Se puede esperar k ,por un razonable efekto kosmétiko de un London fixing kuestionado, se produzca alguna alza/deklarazión de prinzipios MÁS ALLÁ DE UN LATERAL demagógiko k empuje a la plata arriba...o la tendenzia alzista k tanta gente espera la supeditas siempre a una korrekzión de un 10/20% k se komenta habría ANTES pendiente ?

Grazias.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

Hola, esseri: Siempre nos planteas cuestiones interesantes y te voy a dar mí opinión personal, aunque un poco sucinta ya que no dispongo de mucho tiempo ahora mismo.

Vaya por delante que Unai es un buen analista en el terreno del Oro, pero en la Plata no es así y eso reconocido por él mismo. Últimamente, sí que se fija más en la Plata, pero lo "suyo" siempre ha sido el Oro... En lo personal, para la Plata, prefiero mis propios análisis o de otros reputados analistas extranjeros, aunque Francisco Llinares también es muy bueno en sus comentarios sobre este metal.

esseri, las posiciones cortas en la Plata, especialmente de JPMorgan, son harto conocidas y constituyen el "pan nuestro de cada día"... Sólo un exigible "físico" de cierta envergadura conseguiría abrir una brecha en la "muralla" que tienen colocada... Eso o situaciones "externas" que hicieran insostenible su posición.

En "fisico", tanto China como la India, siguen acumulando y en grandes proporciones. En el caso de China empiezo a sospechar que es posible que la esté acumulando como "reserva estratégica" y vamos tiene todo el sentido si consideramos diferentes variables: precio actual, asegurarse "físico" ante sus posibles necesidades futuras y también por si -como parece- el panorama geopolítico se va a complicar. Piensa que China depende mucho en sus importaciones del tráfico marítimo, pero tenemos por ahí a la Navy...

Yo creo que los "manipuladores" del mercado en Occidente no tienen ningún problema en mantener el "control" sobre los MPs y ahí discrepo con Unai, puesto que la experiencia de los últimos años nos demuestra que pueden aguantar perfectamente las "sangrías" y cuando "contraatacan" suelen hacer mucho más daño del que sufren. Además, los compradores siguen siendo "minoristas", así que por ahí no les van a venir los problemas.

Respecto a tu última pregunta, pues NO, no creo que el lateral/bajista pueda romperse por la "voluntad" del LSF. Si lo hiciera sería por muy poderosas "razones" y ajenas a los controladores del mercado. Y si se diera una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas, pues quizás los MPs no se vieran tan perjudicados y podrían volverse "valores defensivos", pero eso debería ser más en el Oro que en la Plata...

Pienso que la Plata necesita de varios factores para moverse al alza: que las mineras se "replanteen" cuanto tiempo más pueden aguantar los precios actuales; que el tiempo ejerza su "función", es decir que haya menos metal y que sea más dificultosa su extracción y sobre todo que el mercado sea "eficiente" y, por tanto, NO INTERVENIDO, ya que ya te expliqué que hay limitaciones para un exigible "físico", pero a pesar de ello si hubiera voluntad y "pelas" pues no sería tan complicado...

Espero haber respondido a lo que preguntabas. En fin, yo no soy ningún "oráculo" y te doy mí opinión personal. Y el que necesite de "oráculos" pues en Delfos siguen existiendo sus ruinas, pero creo que como "oráculo" ya no funciona...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

Interesante...

- El crudo para su caída, ¿presión bajista en metales industriales? | Investing.com


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (11 Ago 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> joder maximum... que el dinero se hace con algodón, no con madera.



Pensaba que los euros no, sólo los dólares, pero acabo de mirar y tienes razón, pues entonces peor porque hay menos algodón que árboles, aunque estos son capaces de robarles las camisas de algodón a los pobres para reciclarlas en dinero para los ricos, así el neoliberalismo logrará otro éxito: que los pobres pierdan hasta la camisa y que los bancos tengan más liquidez ::

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Hablando de los metales... Hoy la plata parece estar comportándose mejor que el oro, ya veremos lo que dura la alegría...


----------



## esseri (11 Ago 2014)

La opinión del forero Parri al post del hilo de la plata k he subido antes.




Parri dijo:


> Hola esseri.
> 
> *Sobre los datos del COT y la posición corta, le doy mucha importancia. Tienen que utilizar cada vez más papel para mantener los precios, no pueden dejarla fluctuar, los commercials son los que manejan el cotarro en la plata-papel. Si no manipulan el precio a la baja metiendo cortos ¿a qué precio estaría? A mí me viene fenomenal para mis intereses de acumular pero es una manipulación en toda regla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Ago 2014)

https://www.bullionstar.com/article/hmrc and eurostat alter historic uk gold trade data many manipulation... datos que no cuadran, datos borrados. importación récord justo en la quiebra de Lehman... que raro


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, es la opinión de Parri y nada que decir, aparte de que no estoy debatiendo con él. De todas formas, yo ya te he dado mí opinión personal, pero te diré que valoro mucho cualquier comentario de Parri, aunque en algún momento puntual hayamos podido tener "discrepancias", pero nada serio. Es un tío muy sensato y bastante "platero", por tanto conoce el "producto"... Siempre es agradable leerle.

Por cierto, puedes leer la aportación de Ladrillófilo -que le agradezco- y que es muy interesante.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (11 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Bueno, es la opinión de Parri y nada que decir, aparte de que no estoy debatiendo con él. De todas formas, yo ya te he dado mí opinión personal, pero te diré que valoro mucho cualquier comentario de Parri, aunque en algún momento puntual hayamos podido tener "discrepancias", pero nada serio. Es un tío muy sensato y bastante "platero", por tanto conoce el "producto"... Siempre es agradable leerle.
> 
> Por cierto, puedes leer la aportación de Ladrillófilo -que le agradezco- y que es muy interesante.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola Fernando.

Sí, ésa era mi impresión, una opinión interesante y akí la dejo para kien le sake provetxo ( y más tras haber hetxo la misma konsulta akí ).

De todos modos, de haber diskrepanzias, mientras sean fundadas y klaramente expuestas,mayor estímulo al razonamiento personal - k es mejor k la pura info - o sea , k 
miel sobre ojuelas - sobre todo para kienes aún debemos pulir un kriterio propio -. 

Grazias por tu dedikazión al hilo y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

Bueno, parece que algunos todavía conservan el "sentido común". Para "muestra" estos dos ejemplos:

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/136713-eeuu-sanciones-rusia-debilitar-dolar

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/136714-alemania-cancelar-sanciones-agrucultura

Interesante...

- Is Your Checking Account a Deposit Contract? :: The Mises Economics Blog: The Circle Bastiat


----------



## esseri (11 Ago 2014)

Komo ya he abierto la lata y han surgido kuotes sobre el tema anterior k pueden ser "nutritivos" , dejo un par de gráfikos akí.





UnaiGaz dijo:


> Como complemento a la información de Parri:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 63111
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (11 Ago 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Komo ya he abierto la lata y han surgido kuotes sobre el tema anterior k pueden ser "nutritivos" , dejo un par de gráfikos akí.



Así se ve mejor:







Se están quedando sin plata los chinitos, y con los precios tocando suelo, no es difícil saber lo que va a pasar.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2014)

No, Maximum_Trolling, no creo que los "chinitos" se estén quedando sin Plata... Sigo creyendo que la están "acumulando" como "reserva estratégica", independientemente de que haya carencia en el mercado "físico" de ese país.

Esta escasez es muy "llamativa" ya que hay que subrayar que China es el tercer mayor productor de Plata del mundo y casi a unos "pasos" del segundo y que es Perú. México sigue ocupando el primer lugar.

Dejo un enlace al respecto:

- México produce más plata en el mundo | Dinero en Imagen.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 23:47 ----------

Vamos con la habitual selección de informaciones en Inglés...

Excelente artículo...

- Ashoka Mody on why the IMF's growth forecasts keep getting it wrong. - Project Syndicate

Con estos datos, pues como que sigo pensando que China no va a "salvar" a nadie, vamos ni a ellos mismos... El día que estallé la "bomba" va a haber una estampida donde tomará relieve aquello de "maricón el último"...

- China Loosens Monetary Conditions in Test of Credit Power - Bloomberg

- Muy bueno este artículo...

- Noonan: Not Owning Physical Gold & Silver Is A Huge Risk - Here's Why | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## Parri (12 Ago 2014)

Demoledor post de Claudio Vargas. Lo mejor de todo es que veo el panorama igual.

Superciclos - Rankia

Post de ayer de Guillermo Barba. Colisión entre occidente y Rusia.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: OCCIDENTE Y RUSIA, EN RUMBO DE COLISIÓN

Y para rematar un análisis sobre las pensiones.

Sostenibilidad de las pensiones en España


Me gustaría poner enlaces positivos sobre economía pero sería un falsedad. Si queréis datos positivos poner la 1 que sigue los mismos pasos que canal9 ya casi sin audiencia y condenada a este ritmo a desaparecer. No puedes vivir a espaldas de la sociedad a todos nos va peor y este es sólo el aperitivo. Cada día debemos más, y los sueldos han ido a menos y las empresas todas con problemas económicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2014)

Hola, Parri: Interesante lo que nos aportas. Por mi parte, dejo otro enlace y me parece que las grandes corporaciones se van a pasar por el "forro" las sanciones a Rusia. Poderoso Caballero es Don Dinero...

- LA PETROLERA EXXONMOBIL IGNORA LAS SANCIONES Y EMPIEZA LAS PERFORACIONES EN EL ÁRTICO RUSO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

La teoría de ciclos tiene, entre otras, una cosa buena y otra mala. La buena es que no choca con el sentido común. La mala, que pocos le hacen caso....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2014)

Pues sigamos con la Historia y es que seguimos obstinados en "ignorarla"... Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero...

- ¿Guerras y conflictos? A Wall Street siempre le han sentado bien | Investing.com

Por cierto, cada vez toma más "cuerpo" la idea de que va a haber una guerra de grandes proporciones y eso no preludia nada bueno...


----------



## Bucanero (12 Ago 2014)

Como siempre brillante este hombre. Intersante para saber que esta ocurriendo ahora mismo en el mundo. Un saludo a todos.

Superciclos - Rankia


----------



## Bucanero (12 Ago 2014)

Estoy contigo lamadama. Parece que no solo no aprendemos sino que repetimos errores. Es cierto que hemos echo grandes avances pero seguimos siendo poquita cosa en este mundo. Nos hemos acostumbrado a mirarnos el ombligo y no nos queremos dar cuenta de que vivimos en un muy fragil ecosistema. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## esseri (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrusproveesepwood dijo:


> La teoría de ciclos tiene, entre otras, una cosa buena y otra mala. La buena es que no choca con el sentido común. La mala, que pocos le hacen caso....



El uso/abuso de las teorías tiene,entre mutxas, una lektura wena y una mejor.

La wena, el trasplante de sentido komún vía subrayados.

La mejor, la desesperada distanzia kon el libro abandonado.



Lo mejor del artíkulo de los Superziklos, el sabiamente elegido apunte de Mark Twain previo ( ...aprende a peskar y komerás kada día ). Un katxondo el tal Vargas...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2014)

- El oro retrocede posiciones en un entorno de inestabilidad

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 14:35 ----------

Los que "inventaron" la Globalización no contaron con estas "cositas":

- UE quiere evitar que América Latina acapare su lugar en el mercado de alimentos de Rusia | Economía | RIA Novosti

- Argentina discutirá importación de alimentos con Moscú | Economía | RIA Novosti

- Rusia fideliza a los aliados con préstamos y cancelación de deudas | Revista de prensa | RIA Novosti


----------



## esseri (12 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El oro retrocede posiciones en un entorno de inestabilidad



Hola Fernando. 

Tras la generosa entrada de info al hilo hoy, me surgen un par de dudas, k ,si fueses tan amable, someto puntualmente a tu opinión ( y a la de kualkier otro forero,por supuestón ).

1- En éste último artíkulo, el krezimiento USA se kuestiona por apoyarse en una "akumulazión sin prezedentes de inventarios" .

Ké representa exaktamente éso y en ké medida desvirtuaría el positivo krezimiento exhibido ?



2 - Por otra parte, respekto al kuskuseo marujil de Vargas en su texto sobre los Superziklos azerka de la puesta en eszena ya este otoño de la nueva referenzia monetaria Briks... ké krédito te mereze tanta inmediatez ? Kuál sería un prozedimiento "típiko" en la kreazión de una zesta de divisas & ké influenzia le ves al oro/mp,s en ello ?...y en ké entiendes k podría afektar al resto de zonas monetarias ?


Grazias.


----------



## maragold (12 Ago 2014)

Sabéis lo que se hace si tu empresa va mal y quieres ocultar las pérdidas para que los bancos y demás acreedores no te corten el grifo y no cunda el pánico?!?!?... aumentar el apartado de Existencias!!! 

Ergo, no será que nos están ocultando las pérdidas aumentando ese apartado, que es el que se usa en todo el mundo para simular beneficios???
ienso:


----------



## oinoko (12 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a la acumulación de mercancías por parte de las empresas para la fabricación de productos finales, si USA acelera su crecimiento esto no tendría por qué ser malo, pero si se estanca o baja habrá sobreproducción lo cual tirará los precios hacia abajo y las empresas no podrán recuperar su inversión o ganarán menos de los previsto, esto supuestamente haría entrar a USA en deflación, lo cual es bueno para los ahorradores, pero malo para empresas y salarios, así como para los índices bursátiles americanos que bajarían, por lo que, pese a que el dólar se revalorizaría (a lo cual también ayudará el tapering de la Fed) los metales subirían más al servir de refugio ante el temor a una nueva recesión.
> 
> Lo más sensato ahora es estar largo en el dólar y en los metales, puede parecer una contradicción pero es lo que están haciendo los grandes especuladores tal como confirman los últimos COTs, aquí el del pasado viernes:
> 
> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 8, 2014





En caso de deflación lo primero que harían los metales sería bajar, por la menor cantidad de dinero disponible.

Pero no creo que sea el caso, la deflación hace que la deuda sea impagable y lleva al default por fuerza. Evitar la deflación es tan fácil como tirar de impresora hasta acabar con todo el algodón de los estados confederados. La hiperinflación siendo mala, tiene la ventaja de que se come la deuda hasta hacerla desaparecer. Por eso los estados, si pueden elegir siempre elegirán la inflación antes que la deflación.

En cuanto a los COTs, los especuladores están largos y los commercials están cortos. Adivina quien tiene más fuerza?

Respuesta correcta : Los commercials porque juegan con un dinero que no es suyo y que no les importa perderlo, lo sacan de las impresoras de los bancos centrales.... y tienen todo el algodón de los estados confederados para hacer estampitas verdes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2014)

# esseri: Esta noche, con más tranquilidad, te daré mí opinión sobre lo que me preguntas.

Y ahora dejo un par de noticias y que, lamentablemente, están indicando lo que vengo comentando: la Economía mundial se está "enfriando"...

- La confianza inversora en Alemania cae a su nivel más bajo en 20 meses Por Reuters

- Producción Industrial de la India 3,4% frente al pronóstico de 5,4% Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (12 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Cuando acabe la QE de la Fed en octubre los bancos de inversión con bullion desharán posiciones en los metales porque ya no habrá más liquidez gratuita, primero subirá el dólar un poco y a continuación los metales estallarán hacia arriba, por eso los grandes especuladores siguen comprando, porque saben que le queda poco recorrido a la manipulación.



ein?
qué ha pasado?
Te han comido el coco estos metaleros?

Dios, eso parece una secta!!
Jajajajajaja


----------



## carloszorro (12 Ago 2014)

Report: 85% of pensions could fail in 30 years | America's Markets


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (12 Ago 2014)

Aro dijo:


> ein?
> qué ha pasado?
> Te han comido el coco estos metaleros?
> 
> ...



Ahora soy metalero pero tengo contrato temporal, como la inmesa mayoría de los nuevos contratos de la NEP.

Mientras tenga abierta la posición en la plata "trollearé" a favor de los metales en lugar de en contra (lo pongo entre comillas porque siempre doy argumentos) cobro por productividad: me pagan 7'5 euros por cada céntimo que sube la plata y lo mismo me quitan si baja.

De todos modos aún no he dado el último paso de la secta que consiste en comprar físico, pero me lo estoy pensando.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Tras la generosa entrada de info al hilo hoy, me surgen un par de dudas, k ,si fueses tan amable, someto puntualmente a tu opinión ( y a la de kualkier otro forero,por supuestón ).
> 
> ...



Hola, esseri: Siempre me haces preguntas muy "técnicas" y yo soy un simple aficionado a la Economía, pero bueno algo he aprendido con el tiempo y una caña...

esseri, los inventarios son básicamente la diferencia entre producción y ventas. Si la primera aumenta más que las segundas, existe una acumulación de inventarios... Con esto podría decirte que ya está respondida la cuestión que planteas, pero vamos a "profundizar" un poco más en ello, ya que la relación inventarios-ventas es muy difícil de interpretar. Paradójico... ¿No?

En principio, si la relación de inventarios-ventas aumenta en una economía expansiva es un indicador favorable, pero si lo hace en medio de una recesión, puede estar indicando recortes en la producción.

En sí, los inventarios son un indicador rezagado, ya que suelen crecer al inicio de una recesión, ya que los empresarios no tienen la certidumbre de si la duración de la demanda es temporal o será más prolongada. Los inventarios pueden disminuir más al iniciarse la fase de recuperación, pues los productores prefieren utilizar sus inventarios excesivos antes que aumentar la producción.

También se debe considerar que al inicio de una etapa de recuperación es más factible esperar una contracción de los inventarios, antes que un aumento de la producción.

Dicho todo esto, mí respuesta no puede ser más que NEGATIVA respecto a lo que me preguntas.

Respecto al proyectado Banco de los BRICS te dejo un enlace reciente y procedente de un país que anda bastante "agobiado" en los últimos tiempos...

- Banco de BRICS: ¿evitar al FMI para aceptar condiciones chinas? - Ambito.com

Bueno, ya sabes que los BRICS y, probablemente, muchos otros países emergentes están interesados en distanciarse del USD y, por tanto, ven la necesidad de crear una alternativa "fiable" como sería ese Banco de los BRICS.

Parece ser que la idea inicial del Banco de los BRICS era poder ofrecer prestamos no limitados por condiciones, pero con tasas de interés más altas, es decir utilizar un enfoque más bien empresarial. Y digo lo de "idea inicial" porque con los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos es previsible que hayan cambios "sustanciales"...

Por otra parte, se busca el poder financiar proyectos en sectores en los que el Banco Mundial no trabaja. Por ejemplo: en el campo de los biocomustibles o la energía nuclear. Y el siguiente paso lógico nos llevaría a la creación de un fondo de estabilización de los BRICS como una alternativa al FMI y ello podría implicar la creación de una nueva moneda de reserva mundial. Se hablaba de crear una "cesta" donde estuvieran presentes el real, el rublo, el yuan y el rand... Pero creo que para darle una mayor "credibilidad" es posible que entren en juego los MPs, especialmente el Oro y sobre su "ponderación", de momento, sólo podemos "especular". Todo ese proceso que te he comentado, esseri, requiere de tiempo y no se va a hacer de un día para otro...

Evidentemente, si este proyecto llega a buen puerto, va a haber un "seísmo" de no sé qué proporciones en el sistema financiero global. Y luego la siguiente "incógnita": ¿Aceptará EE.UU. por las "buenas" la previsible caída del USD?

En fin, esseri, ya te he dado mí opinión sobre lo que me planteabas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2014)

Aquí os dejo un par de informaciones bastante interesantes en Inglés...

- The Ratchet Effect | Captain Hook | Safehaven.com

- Jeb Handwerger: Position Yourself for Fall Fireworks [LODE, GSV, GSV, ICG, ICGQF, NG, NG, NUG, NULGF, RD, UCU, UURAF] - The Gold Report


----------



## esseri (13 Ago 2014)

( @ Fernando

Grazias , komo siempre, por la respuesta.)


A botepronto, lo k entendía por inventarios, era stok, tenía mis dudas de si se refiere a producto manufakturado o materiales. Yo entiendo k el stok es sobreprodukzión y elevarlo ,un mal síntoma ( el merkado no rekiere producto ). Entendiendo k es kon ello k las zifras pintan mejor, komo sostiene el artíkulo (supongo k ese stok será konsiderado,dentro de los parámetros al efekto, komo un aktivo...kuando en realidad puede ser exaktamente todo lo kontrario- merkanzia y trabajo/empleo desarrollado k el merkado no rekiere = MARRÓN- ).

Respekto al apunte de la zesta de divisas Briks este otoño, pues la verdad es k sorprendía lo inmediato k lo aventuraba el vatizinio de Vargas. Aunke prezedido de un "se dize,se oye,se komenta"...pues supongo k kien lo eskribe ya se ha kurado en salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, creo que el tema de los "inventarios" ya ha quedado bastante claro y mejor pasemos al otro que hace referencia al Banco de los BRICS. Por cierto, antes de que me "enrolle" y se me olvide, te dejo un interesante artículo de hoy y que trata sobre este mismo tema:

- Rebelion. Rebelión financiera contra los poderosos

Mira, Claudio Vargas es uno de mis analistas favoritos, pero claro también lo son otros muchos de nuestro país y del extranjero. Es un analista un poco -o muy- "catastrófico", pero es que en esa línea andamos muchos... Quizás, cuando expresa opiniones personales, pues hay que tomarlas como tales y después cada cual debe analizarlas y contrastarlas con las que uno tenga. Al menos, eso es lo que yo hago y si te digo la verdad donde más discrepo con él es en la "interpretación" de la Historia, ya que ésta es mi "fuerte". Luego, queda claro que tengo "opinión propia"...

Eso no quita para que el artículo de Claudio Vargas que estamos comentando me haya parecido muy interesante, aunque sigo "matizando" que en el tema de la Historia tenemos varias "divergencias"... Yo comparo más la situación actual con la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente y es que estoy observando "pautas" muy similares...

Entremos ahora en más "materia" sobre esos organismos bancarios que quieren crear los BRICS. Yo creo que en una primera fase se potenciará más la "desdolarización" -que es el objetivo real y finalista- y para ello lo harán como lo están haciendo ahora y es la utilización de las monedas propias en los intercambios comerciales. Más adelante, deberían avanzar hacia esa moneda de reserva mundial.

Y todo conlleva unos "plazos" a los que hacia referencia. No se pueden crear unos organismos bancario-financieros, que van a "competir" con los "gigantes" actuales, así como así... Por ejemplo: poco he leído respecto a las agencias de calificación y que obviamente son las que "marcan" muy mucho el terreno... ¿No te parece?

Por HUEVOS no tienen más alternativa que buscar algo "diferente" a las tres principales agencias: Standard & Poor´s, Moody´s y Fitch.

Rusia es partidaria de crear una agencia de calificación al margen de las tres citadas. Y se "comenta", y hay declaraciones oficiales al respecto, que esa nueva agencia podría crearse en base a la cooperación de la agencia rusa RusRating y la china Dagong Global. A éstas podría unirse la estadounidense Egan-Jones Ratings.

También se especula con que se podría cooperar con ARC Ratings y que es un consorcio internacional de agencias de Portugal, India, Sudáfrica, Malasia y Brasil, pero esa es una opción que veo muy "floja"...

En fin, que las "casas" no se empiezan a construir por el tejado y hay muchos elementos que son necesarios y que pasan desapercibidos, menos para los implicados. Y es que no pueden hacer una "casa nueva" donde las "inspecciones" las van a hacer gente vinculada con el "enemigo".

esseri, las "calificaciones" son muy importantes y es lógico que los BRICS pretendan que sean lo más objetivas posibles y, por tanto, mejorar la reputación de los emisores de ese "núcleo"... Evidentemente, cada cual mirará por sus "intereses".

Y, antes de terminar, dejo estos enlaces informativos:

- Las importaciones de oro de joyería indio suben un 10% en Q1

- Putin: Se podría crear una zona de libre comercio entre la Unión Aduanera y Egipto

- Ecuador hace lista de exportaciones a Rusia

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (13 Ago 2014)

Sobre los inventarios todavía no tengo claro si son exactamente las existencias (productos finales) o también incluye los materiales y productos semielaborados, aunque todos estaremos de acuerdo en que representan la capacidad de ventas de una empresa, en cualquier caso vengo a poner en duda lo que se decía en ese artículo porque ha salido hace media hora el dato de la evolución de los inventarios de EEUU en junio y sólo han crecido un 0,4%, no me parece una subida significativa:

U.S. business inventories rise 0.4% in June By Investing.com

Aquí tenéis el pdf del enlace original:
http://www.census.gov/mtis/www/data/pdf/mtis_current.pdf

El resumen:



> *Sales*. The U.S. Census Bureau announced today that the combined value of distributive trade sales and manufacturers’ shipments for June, adjusted for seasonal and trading-day differences but not for price changes, was estimated at $1,346.7 billion, up 0.3 percent (±0.2%) from May 2014 and were up 4.7 percent (±0.6%) from June 2013.
> 
> *Inventories*. Manufacturers’ and trade inventories, adjusted for seasonal variations but not for price changes, were estimated at an end-of-month level of $1,743.1 billion, up 0.4 percent (±0.1%) from May 2014 and up 5.8 percent (±0.4%) from June 2013.
> 
> *Inventories/Sales Ratio*. The total business inventories/sales ratio based on seasonally adjusted data at the end of June was 1.29. The June 2013 ratio was 1.28.



Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 17:18 ----------

El oro subiendo y la plata bajando... Otra vez.

Voy a empezar a pensar que en los MPs tiene mucho más peso las propiedades monetarias que otras caractarísticas como usos industriales.

Creía que la plata estaba más barata que el oro y por eso iba a subir más, sin embargo estaba barata no porque fuera a subir más, sino porque está bajando más.

Seguiré aguantando, pero la próxima vez que invierta en metales ya sé que tengo que apostar más por el oro que por la plata.

También podría deberse a que sólo tienen hasta mañana para manipularla manualmente desde dentro, a partir del viernes será todo automatizado y será más difícil.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (13 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Interesante tabla.
> Se ve que lo que es buena inversión un año al siguiente es poco probable que lo sea y viceversa.



También puede ser un cambio de tendencia que indique un incipiente cambio de ciclo, teniendo en cuenta que actualmente el ciclo que manda, es decir, el de EEUU es alcista, aunque tiene pocos meses de duración, un cambio de ciclo implicaría una nueva caída en la recesión.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 17:54 ----------

También quería añadir sobre lo que acabo de decir acerca del oro y la plata que he llegado pensando a una conclusión, a ver qué os parece:

El precio lo determina el mercado, y el mercado son millones de personas en todo el mundo que arriesgan su dinero y, por tanto, lo deben hacer con buena información en la mano, así que, ¿quién soy yo, un simple mortal, comparado la información de la que disponen millones de personas en todo el mundo? Así que he llegado a la conclusión de que el ratio oro : plata del que hay que disponer para cubrirse contra el estallido de tu moneda fiat local o un estallido simultáneo mundial es el que marca el propio mercado, de modo que, cuando lo haya decidido definitivamente, compraré *las mismas onzas de oro que de plata*, así el valor relativo entre ambas será el mismo que marca el mercado, ese es el ratio correcto que hay que poseer, 1:1 en cantidad de onzas.

Si millones de personas en todo el mundo han llegado a la conclusión de que el oro vale 60 ó 70 veces más que la plata, es que lo vale, y, si algún día la plata llega a valer más, como la relación que tendré será 1:1, el valor total se mantendrá, y también el ratio del precio relativo entre ambas inversiones.

No sé si me explico...


----------



## atom ant (13 Ago 2014)

1:1 en función de onzas es invertir directamente en Oro, en todo caso un ratio 1:1 pero en función del coste,

en mi humilde opinión el físico hay que atacarlo en ocasiones especiales de sangre y lágrimas, mientras tanto, para eso está el papel

saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (13 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> 1:1 en función de onzas es invertir directamente en Oro, en todo caso un ratio 1:1 pero en función del coste,
> 
> en mi humilde opinión el físico hay que atacarlo en ocasiones especiales de sangre y lágrimas, mientras tanto, para eso está el papel
> 
> saludos



Claro que es "invertir en oro más que en plata", a lo que me refiero es que si el mercado que dispone de mucha más información que nosotros, ha concluido que el oro vale 60 veces más que la misma cantidad de plata, es que debemos gastarnos 60 veces más papeles fiat en oro que en plata, es decir, un ratio 1:1, el ratio de precio sólo sirve para saber en cada momento lo que te vas a gastar en uno y en otro, si, en cambio, se gastara la misma cantidad de fiat en oro que en plata, contradiciendo al mercado, comprarías 1 onza de oro por cada 60 de plata y, si todo el mundo hiciera lo mismo, la plata se acabaría rápidamente y acabaría valiendo lo mismo que el oro, la prueba de que la plata no se acaba más rápido que el oro es que, a pesar de que se produce 10 veces más plata que oro, su ratio en precio no es del 1:10, sino del 1:60, lo cual indica que la gente incluso está comprando más onzas de oro que de plata, si se gastara el ratio que propongo yo de 1:1 la plata valdría 130$ ahora mismo.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 19:01 ----------

Lo digo porque parece que estoy tirando piedras contra la plata, en la cual voy largo, y sería de idiotas, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, si consideramos los MPs como dinero, el patrón debe ser bimetálico, porque puedes fraccionar el oro en gramos, pero dada su fragilidad esto tiene un límite, y los límites inferiores los cubre la plata, para que me entendáis, el oro equivaldría a los billetes actuales y la plata a las monedas, por eso animo a que todo el que tenga oro compre la misma cantidad de plata, así, por oferta y demanda, si el precio del oro es ahora mismo 1,300$, la plata subiría hasta 130$. Si está tan baja es, o bien por lo que digo de que la gente compra 6 veces más onzas de oro que de plata o porque existe una manipulación brutal en el mercado, y si fuere esto último me extraña mucho que todavía no se hayan encontrado pruebas que sean útiles ante un tribunal...

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 19:29 ----------

Voy a poner otro ejemplo: apuesto a que si miráis en vuestra cartera encontráis más o menos la misma cantidad de billetes de 50 euros que de monedas de 50 céntimos, incluso suponiendo que el metal del que están hechas las monedas de 50c vale más en la industria que el algodón del que está hecho el billete de 50€, os habéis "gastado" 100 veces más precio en tener billetes de 50 euros que monedas de 50 céntimos, porque lo importante es el valor subjetivo que la gente le da como medio de intercambio de bienes y servicios, es decir, como dinero, pues exactamente lo mismo ocurre con el oro y la plata, la plata vale más en la industria que el oro, pero la gente considera al oro como mayor reserva de valor en forma de dinero que la plata. El oro son los billetes y la plata las monedas. Y lo más lógico es guardar la misma cantidad física de ambos, como sucede en la vida real con las monedas y los billetes.


----------



## atom ant (13 Ago 2014)

El Oro no es lo mismo que la Plata

Sin querer desdeñarla la AG es también muy especialita más del 60% de la producción mundial de plata proviene como "residuo" de las minas de cobre etc y la evolución futura de dicho residuo sí que se puede puede calcular y contar cosas importantes...

está cara?, está barata?

en mi opinión mientras su posesión no se popularice la pueden llevar al precio que les dé la gana, pueden permitirse tener el precio un 20% por debajo del coste de producción durante años... las minas no cerrarán mientras fluya el crédito barato.

Resumiendo; solo son divagaciones que hago mientras con el otro ojo miro el sp500..jejej.., quizá mañana lea un artículo de Unai Gaztelumendi y me cambie la opinión 180º


Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Maximum_Trolling: ¿En qué "mundo" vives? Acabo de hacer una pequeña "encuesta" entre la gente que tengo ahora alrededor mía y, la verdad, es que van bastante "caninos" de billetes de 50 Euros vs monedas de 0,50 Euros... y el resultado ha sido por "goleada". Por tanto, como ejemplo ya no me vale...

En el mundo "real" siempre se portan menos billetes grandes que billetes pequeños y/o "calderilla". Eso podríamos trasladarlo a los MPs: Oro = Billetes grandes y Plata = Billetes pequeños. Y siempre se ha utilizado mucho más la moneda "pequeña" y por eso siempre se ha utlizado muchísimo más la moneda de Plata.

Otra cosa es cuando hablamos de Patrimonios de cierta entidad, ya que entonces el Oro suele tener una mayor relevancia, puesto que siempre se podrá "cambiar"... ¿No?

Pienso que en el ratio 1:1 andas muy equivocado y no digo que te atengas al histórico, pero al menos a uno mucho más "coherente". De todas formas, siendo "platero" a cualquier plazo es que no creo ni me interesa ningún planteamiento como el que nos comentas -eso dicho, desde el respeto que me mereces-, pero vamos lo que yo digo siempre: todos tenemos nuestra "cartera" y la empleamos como más nos apetece y/o "sabemos"...

Muy de acuerdo con bankiero respecto a lo que comenta en relación a la "información"... En ocasiones un "exceso" de la misma puede servir más para "confundir" que para otra cosa.

Y atom ant, la "previsión" y en este caso hablo de la posesión "física" de MPs, es para adelantarse con tiempo suficiente a lo que comentas sobre "sangre y lágrimas". Habrá un día en que el "papel" dará un gran disgusto... y es que sólo habrá "papel" (igual que el del WC) y NADA MAS que lo respalde. Pero, eso no deja de ser una opinión personal y puede llevar más o menos tiempo, por tanto puede quedar "cuerda" para rato o, quizás, NO. En fin, el tiempo dictará lo que proceda...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (13 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... Maximum_Trolling: ¿En qué "mundo" vives? Acabo de hacer una pequeña "encuesta" entre la gente que tengo ahora alrededor mía y, la verdad, es que van bastante "caninos" de billetes de 50 Euros vs monedas de 0,50 Euros... y el resultado ha sido por "goleada". Por tanto, como ejemplo ya no me vale...
> 
> En el mundo "real" siempre se portan menos billetes grandes que billetes pequeños y/o "calderilla". Eso podríamos trasladarlo a los MPs: Oro = Billetes grandes y Plata = Billetes pequeños. Y siempre se ha utilizado mucho más la moneda "pequeña" y por eso siempre se ha utlizado muchísimo más la moneda de Plata.
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando hablamos de Patrimonios de cierta entidad, ya que entonces el Oro suele tener una mayor relevancia, puesto que siempre se podrá "cambiar"... ¿No?



Me tranquiliza que muchos metaleros compréis más cantidad de plata que de oro, ya que voy largo en plata papel y, si todos hicieráis lo mismo, la plata ya debería de estar por encima de los 130$ que he dicho antes, pero el tercer párrafo que comentas me preocupa: si los grandes patrimonios apuestan más por el oro que por la plata, ya que siempre podrán cambiar su oro por plata en el futuro para hacer pequeñas compras, entonces vienes a darme la razón: las manos fuertes prefieren el oro a la plata y está entrando mucho más fiat money en oro que en plata, yo sólo espero que algún día se interesen también por cantidades al menos similares en la plata, ¿para qué ir a cambiarla en ese supuesto futuro si la puedes tener ya?


----------



## atom ant (13 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y atom ant, la "previsión" y en este caso hablo de la posesión "física" de MPs, es para adelantarse con tiempo suficiente a lo que comentas sobre "sangre y lágrimas". Habrá un día en que el "papel" dará un gran disgusto... y es que sólo habrá "papel" (igual que el del WC) y NADA MAS que lo respalde. Pero, eso no deja de ser una opinión personal y puede llevar más o menos tiempo, por tanto puede quedar "cuerda" para rato o, quizás, NO. En fin, el tiempo dictará lo que proceda...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



hola Fernando, quiero pensar que será un desastre, pero un desastre gestionado y no un "apagón" absoluto, en cuyo caso el Oro habría que tenerlo más escondido que nunca porque solo serviría para que te matasen.

Quiero puntualizar un poco sobre lo que me refería anteriormente como popularizar la plata y si bien la posesión es importante hay aspectos de la plata que yo creo están infrautilizados ... se me ocurre p.ej una empresa que saque una gama de aparatos de aire acondicionado con filtros purificadores del aire, de plata... cinco minutos sumergidos en agua caliente salada y tocando un papel de aluminio de cocina y filtro nuevo, totalmente ecológico... y se empieza a hablar y pim, pam, pumm.

jeje,:: divagando a saco.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Yo te hablo por mí... pero vamos la mayor parte de los "metaleros" suelen ser más bien "plateros" y es que el poder adquisitivo también condiciona. No es este mí caso ya que "X" cantidad de dinero la puedes dedicar como más gustes, es decir todo al Oro, a un "Mix" de Oro y Plata donde la ponderación de cada metal dependerán de las "percepciones" que se puedan tener, y también hay quienes eligen que todo vaya a la Plata. En lo personal, tengo una muy fuerte posición en la Plata y también en menor medida tengo Oro, pero ambos metales en "físico"...

Los grandes Patrimonios o lo que tú denominas "manos fuertes" que tienen Oro "físico" son MUY MINORITARIOS y ya no te digo en nuestro país... Eso no quita para que también puedan tener Plata, pero no es lo más usual. Y no veo porqué tienen que adquirir ahora Plata si pueden obtenerla cuando quieran y ya te digo que cada cual se mueve de acuerdo a sus particulares "percepciones".

Maximum_Trolling, te vuelves a equivocar: la mayor parte de la gente compra Plata vs Oro. Eso es muy fácil de comprobar viendo y comparando las compras de ambos metales en las diferentes Mints.

Hola, atom ant: Mira, los grandes acontecimientos que marcan a lo largo de la Historia no suelen ser desastres "gestionados" y son más bien "apagones" para la mayor parte de la población. Unos simples ejemplos: la I Guerra Mundial, la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión, la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, la II Guerra Mundial, etc.

En estos ejemplos que te comento se pudo utilizar el Oro y mucho más la Plata -era y es más abundante-... Evidentemente, si vas "cargado" y no te has podido mover con suficiente tiempo, pues dependerá de muchos factores su gestión, pero por eso mismo muchos buscamos más refugio en la Plata. Por cierto, ya que lo planteas en una situación más bien "madmaxista", te diré que los Preppers americanos tienen muy claro cuál es el "dinero" que tienen que tener a buen recaudo y ese es, precisamente, Oro y Plata. Luego, allí asocian la protección de los mismos a otros metales como el Plomo y el Cobre...

En fin, la Plata ya tiene miles de aplicaciones de todo tipo, por tanto tampoco va de una más...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (13 Ago 2014)

Me habéis medio convencido, aunque al final voy a tomar una posición intermedia: no voy a usar ni el ratio 1:1 que he pensado ni 1:60 según el precio de mercado, sólo hay 1 cosa más eficaz capaz de "determinar precios" que el mercado, y es el Universo. Si ha puesto en la corteza terrestre a nuestra disposición 10 veces más plata que oro, ese es el ratio correcto y el que voy a usar, 1:10 (ahora el que está divagando un poco soy yo).

Además, mis escasos ahorros tampoco me permiten comprar onzas de oro a saco, y quiero mantener parte de ellos como fiat money en el broker, que en el fondo también soy un poco ludópata ::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: ¿Ves como tengo "razón"? La gente, por regla general, tiene pocos ahorros y sólo dedica una pequeña parte de los mismos a los MPs, por tanto suele optar más por la Plata que por el Oro. Y con el tiempo, si está "convencida" del "producto", va derivando hacia la adquisición de Oro, pero el ratio suele ser siempre más favorable para la Plata. Evidentemente -e insisto en ello-, los grandes Patrimonios SI pueden comprar Onzas de Oro a "saco", pero la mayor parte de los mortales NO...

Respecto a lo que comentas, te diré que el ratio histórico del Oro vs Plata es de aproximadamente 1:15, pero ahora mismo está muy lejano y no sé si los más "entrados en años" lo veremos, pero al menos espero que baje mucho más del actual y que me parece exagerado...

La verdad, Maximum_Trolling, es que no te veo como "metalero". Quizás, con el tiempo y si la fortuna te favorece, pues consideres la adquisición física de MPs... pero, de momento, me parece que te gusta mucho más el "papel"... En fin, cada cual tiene que hacer aquello que más le guste o le convenza.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Ago 2014)

Sobre ratios: yo que soy un hombre sin demasiado criterio sigo en ratio valor orolata 1:1, aunque por comodidad, a partir de cierta cantidad de kilos de plata supongo que sobreponderare el oro.

Por otro lado, hace meses que sigo el ratio orolata para vender mi oro en BUllionVault y comprar plata a la que se vuelva a acercar a 1:68, y hare lo opuesto al volver a acercarse a 1:60, este ratio es mi única diversión en esta época tan aburrida.


----------



## ignacio28 (14 Ago 2014)

yo siempre pongo 20 euros.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2014)

Vaya por delante que sólo trato de reflexionar.

La economía moderna funciona sobre la base de la confianza.
Sin la confianza no hay economía moderna que pueda mantenerse "ad infinitum". Al final explota. Es nuestro caso.

Al principio, se vivía en una economía de autosuficiencia (con todos los peligros que conlleva eso, ya que, un mal año equivalía, a simple y llanamente, morir). Más tarde, para evitar muertes indeseadas (sobre todo para la familia del muerto) se llegó a una economía del trueque: lo que yo no tengo, me lo das tú, a cambio de lo que tengo. Ambos tipos de economía tenían un potencial intrínseco de desarrollo muy limitado por no decir nulo.

Sin embargo, el suficiente desarrollo como para que algún avispado hiciera el cálculo de que podía ganar más (de lo que necesitaba para vivir y asegurar su futuro y el de los suyos) introduciendo el concepto de "futuros" (lo equivalente, en nuestros tiempos, a los CFD). El "futuros" del avispado y el "futuros" del CFD obviamente están a años luz, pero maman de lo mismo.

Ya no estamos en una economía de la autosuficiencia, ni su adlater, la del trueque, sino que estamos en la economía que requiere la confianza del que financia para obtener un rédito a su inversión.

Bienvenido, al mundo (mal llamado - en mi opinión -) del desarrollo.

Todo es posible, incluso alunizar en la luna.

Me explico: el coste de alunizar en la luna hubiese sido imposible de asumir en cualquier otro tipo de economía que no fuese el de la confianza mutua.

¿Qué es lo que le pasa a la economía actual? Pues muy sencillo. Lo que empezó por ser una cuestión de confianza ha dejado de serlo.

Nadie se fía ni de su madre.
(¡Que ya es decir!)

Un saludo.

P.S. Es difícil que se llegue a un mundo en el que un collar de cuentas de madera tenga más valor que un collar de plata, por la sencilla razón de que cuentas de madera las hay por doquier y cuentas de plata, menos.

Sin embargo, cabe una posibilidad, la de que el "Sistema" aborregue a tal punto al personal y les convezca via Twitter, Facebook o lo que tercie que las cuentas de madera valen muchísimo ornameltalmente hablando.

¡Es posible!

En cualquier caso, que sepan que conmigo no cuenten.


----------



## oinoko (14 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Cuando acabe la QE de la Fed en octubre los bancos de inversión con bullion desharán posiciones en los metales porque ya no habrá más liquidez gratuita, primero subirá el dólar un poco y a continuación los metales estallarán hacia arriba, por eso los grandes especuladores siguen comprando, porque saben que le queda poco recorrido a la manipulación.



Esta mañana daban la "noticia" siguiente en el canal 24 horas, el texto de la noticia es literal :

"Esta semana es la mejor del año para la observación de cometas en el cielo nocturno ya que se producen las conocidas Lagrimas de San Lorenzo. *Debido a que la Luna esta en fase de Luna Llena es recomendable alejarse de las ciudades para evitar la contaminación lumínica y poder ver mejor la lluvia de estrellas*." (sic) :8:

Leyendo todo lo que ha escrito hoy Maximun Trolling se me ha quedado el cuerpo igualito que esta mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (14 Ago 2014)

@fristx

La koñomía moderna NO FUNZIONA. La konfianza es la base no sólo de su sakakórtxika distorsión, sino de la de TODO el puerko sistema. 

Los MPs son una kuestión de konfianza, tanto komo otra kualkiera. Sólo lo elemental para una supervivenzia despojada de juizios morales o intelektuales es inkuestionable. Los mps son un elemento estratégico para sobrevivir, no uno nezesario.

Y otra kosa...jamás nadie se ha fiado de nadie...ni hazen falta medios para aborregar al borreguerío. El borreguerío lo es per sé, ahí no kaben juizios de si fue antes el wevo o la gallina. De ahí lo estéril de derrokar el sistema : una vez liberados de él, la plebe tiende a la la konfortable memez y el atajo trilero...el mismo kóktail de siempre.

Los mp,s son un (buen) medio, no un fin...para el ejerzizio individual de la existenzia de kada kual en un entorno ANÁRKIKO. En kualkier otro, las ventajas de su propiedad estarán supeditadas al kontrol del sistema regulador. Y si poseerlos te da ventaja sobre el sistema, pero no estás integrado en él lo sufiziente komo para distorsionarlo a tu medida o aprovetxarte de tu posizión en su jerarkía, ditxa propiedad es papel-higiéniko-mojado.

Una estrategia...y ningún fin - ni mutxo menos garantía -. La firma de oinoko es una "previsión" metalera a korto,medio y largo...prezisa, objetiva y de primera.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2014)

Os dejo unas informaciones en Inglés...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: German Economy Contracts, France Stagnates, Italy in Recession; Time for a Rethink

- How High Up Did the Madoff Fraud Go at JPMorgan?

Silver Wheaton, Pan American Hammered by Low Silver and Gold Prices - Silver Wheaton Corp. (USA) (NYSE:SLW) - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (14 Ago 2014)

Está a punto de comenzar la *NEP*!!!

*La Nueva Etapa de la Plata.*​


> A partir de hoy termina una era, la fijación del precio de referencia de la plata para la liquidación de miles de operaciones en todo el mundo; la plena flotación de las cotizaciones ya es una realidad.
> Desaparece el London Silver Fix luego de 117 años; no era un mercado, pero sí un mecanismo que permitía fijar el precio de la plata para contratos entre empresas mineras, inversionistas y/o compradores-vendedores de plata de todo el mundo. Los precios del metal flotarán libremente, solo que ahora los referenciales se fijarán de acuerdo a la institución que se prefiera, lo que diversificará el mercado y volverá más dinámicas las operaciones. No se anticipan ajustes violentos en las cotizaciones, pero sí es previsible un periodo de volatilidad en los precios y algo de caos ante la ausencia del precio referencial que se utilizó desde 1897 para liquidar operaciones con plata. La desaparición del LSF es consecuencia directa de la manipulación de la tasa Libor en los últimos años, de la cual fueron acusados grandes bancos comerciales; investigaciones posteriores apuntaban a un fenómeno similar en el LSF.



Tras 117 años, adiós al London Silver Fix :: El Informador

He estado mirando por la web y el mismo año que empezó el London Silver Fix a fijar el precio de la plata, en el otro lado del charco se lanzaba el _O Morgan Silver Dollar_ con un facial de 1 dólar y el equivalente a 0,7735 oz de plata:

1897 O Morgan Silver Dollar Value | CoinTrackers

Por lo que el precio de una onza de plata debería andar por esa cifra, 1$, ya que casi siempre se pone un facial superior a la cantidad de plata.

Hoy la tenemos, 117 años después, en torno a los 20$, cuando sólo teniendo en cuenta la inflación oficial debería valer casi 30$:

Inflation Calculator 2014

Y todos sabemos que no sólo la demanda se ha disparado sino que cada vez queda menos plata, nos quedan menos de 20 años para que se acabe, según estos cálculos:







RESUMEN para el que no se lo quiera leer todo: *¡Comprad plata, insensatos!*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Ago 2014)

Maximum, es alucinante tu transformacion en tan pocas semanas, es como si te hubieras acercado por curiosidad a olisquear un agujero negro y a medida que has ido leyendo y acercandote has acabado absorbido por completo. Que sepas que de aquí ya no sales, y me juego algo que no acabas septiembre sin haber comprado algunas monedas de plata....


----------



## maragold (14 Ago 2014)

No, por Dios, no!!!
La NEP en mis queridos hilos metaleros nooooooooooo!!!!!
:´(


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Ago 2014)

La *NEP* comienza en 19,845, me gusta el número.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> La *NEP* comienza en 19,845, me gusta el número.



Cierto, muy Orwelliano.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2014)

esseri dijo:


> @fristx
> 
> La koñomía moderna NO FUNZIONA. La konfianza es la base no sólo de su sakakórtxika distorsión, sino de la de TODO el puerko sistema.
> 
> ...



_Zierto, auncqe Komo stratejia es mellor ke komprar assiones de Endesa o produzir aluvias de Tolosa a 7 euros Kg. (lavel Tolosako Babarrunak asñadido).

I'm not worried about how the world will look like when gold will hit its top. I'm worried about if, at that time, I will still meet persons who are worried about other than themselves.

Besarkada bero bat._

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 02:40 ----------

Vuelvo a publicar mi mensaje porque aunque he querido intercalar mis comentarios para diferenciarlos con los que hace esseri, poniéndolos en itálicas, el sistema lo ha puesto todo itálicas. Es el sistema. No hay nada que hacer.

Lo vuelvo a publicar con mis comentarios en negritas.

Y cierro el tema porque me doy cuenta de que no es el espíritu del hilo. Pido excusas a Fernando y a los que participais en este hilo.

@fristx

La koñomía moderna NO FUNZIONA. La konfianza es la base no sólo de su sakakórtxika distorsión, sino de la de TODO el puerko sistema.

* La cognonimía moderna funxionó mientraz la qunkfianxa xeguía txiendo un balor regkognosido y balorado, hasta que, la codizia del personal akabó con la qunkfianxa.*

* Xiempre ja jabido gente honesta y la xige habiendo muy a pesar de los codiciosos.*


Los MPs son una kuestión de konfianza, tanto komo otra kualkiera. Sólo lo elemental para una supervivenzia despojada de juizios morales o intelektuales es inkuestionable. Los mps son un elemento estratégico para sobrevivir, no uno nezesario.

* Efestivamente, nada ez nezezario para superbibir ezcepto el aqua, el aire e la lux. Kon exos trios elementos toto es zalbavle y desarroyable.*

Y otra kosa...jamás nadie se ha fiado de nadie...ni hazen falta medios para aborregar al borreguerío.

* Zierto, baina (pero) ziempre nos jemos nezezitado los unos a los otros. Joy en día, el zistema trata de inqulcarnoz de que zomos Diozez luego no nezitamos de nada ezcepto de un, por ezemplo, Ipad o Iphone.*

El borreguerío lo es per sé, ahí no kaben juizios de si fue antes el wevo o la gallina. De ahí lo estéril de derrokar el sistema : una vez liberados de él, la plebe tiende a la la konfortable memez y el atajo trilero...el mismo kóktail de siempre.

* Efectivamente, no se trata de derrocar al sistema, es pura y llanamente imposible. Se trata de ser y actuar como ser humano (en el sentido humanista del término) y ocuparse y preocuparse de lo esencial, a saber (en mi opinión): haz al prójimo lo que a ti te gustaria que el prójimo hiciera contigo o dicho de otra manera: "no toques los cojones del prójimo si a ti no te gusta que te toquen los tuyos"

Arzdua lavor.

El borreguerío lo es "per se", cierto, pero de la misma manera que no todo el monte es orégano, tampoco todo el personal es borreguería.*


Los mp,s son un (buen) medio, no un fin...para el ejerzizio individual de la existenzia de kada kual en un entorno ANÁRKIKO. En kualkier otro, las ventajas de su propiedad estarán supeditadas al kontrol del sistema regulador. Y si poseerlos te da ventaja sobre el sistema, pero no estás integrado en él lo sufiziente komo para distorsionarlo a tu medida o aprovetxarte de tu posizión en su jerarkía, ditxa propiedad es papel-higiéniko-mojado.

* Totalmente de acuerdo. La llave la tienen ellos. La libertad de conciencia nosotros (aunque suponga, impepinablemente, morir con las botas puestas)*

Una estrategia...y ningún fin - ni mutxo menos garantía -. La firma de oinoko es una "previsión" metalera a korto,medio y largo...prezisa, objetiva y de primera.


*Zierto, auncqe Komo stratejia es mellor ke komprar assiones de Endesa o produzir aluvias de Tolosa a 7 euros Kg. (lavel Tolosako Babarrunak asñadido).

I'm not worried about how the world will look like when gold will hit its top. I'm worried about if, at that time, I will still meet persons who are worried about other than themselves.

Besarkada bero bat.
*


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Ago 2014)

Buenas, 

Resulta que el cónyuge de mi familiar se fue a quejar al banco por haberle hecho fotocopias al dni y haber enviado un fax tan solo por sacar 400€ de su ser amado.

Y en el banco le dijeron que era por su bien :: que supuestamente algunas de las fotos de los dnis estaban borrosas y necesitaban contrastarlas con sus bases de datos :

Encima sacaron el típico argumento asustaviejas de: "últimamente ha habido muchos robos de esa manera y lo que hacemos es proteger al cliente" inocho:

Total, que el cónyuge se fue mas contento que chupitas confiando ciegamente en su colega el del banco :ouch:

A mi me recordó ese post de ¿maragold? en el cual decía que se nos trataría como el chulo a su putita sobre: es tu dinero, pero yo te diré como, cuanto y cuando lo gastes (o algo así).

Respecto al ratio oro plata, yo no tengo nada definido, voy comprando lo que puedo cuando puedo, si veo oro que me parezca bien de precio y tengo la pasta, pues a la saca, lo mismo ahora con la plata.

Lo que si, es que intento ir despecio y no gastar demasiado en MPs, siempre dejo un buen margen de cash para aguantar mucho tiempo ( 2 o 3 años), no vaya a ser que entre a engrosar la lista de parados y tenga que recurrir a vender mis MPs en los momentos actuales y saldría con el culo como la bandera de Japón. 

Quizás si las cosas me siguen yendo bien (aunque no me fío) al cabo de un tiempo me ponga a hacer calcu y pajas mentales para determinar el ratio adecuado para mi.

Saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Ago 2014)

Vaya tela cómo se están cebando con los metales, en especial con la plata, y ya no se les puede acusar de manipulación...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2014)

Je,je,je... Curiosa "transformación" la de Maximum_Trolling. Bueno, en este hilo solemos tratar bien a "casi" todo el mundo, aunque tengan opiniones diferentes a las que defendemos los "metaleros", y me imagino que él lo ha percibido así y se siente bastante cómodo aquí. No menos cierto es que es "metalero circunstancial", ya que anda "loco" porque su apuesta por el "papel" Plata llegue a buen puerto... y ojalá sea así. Los "pezqueñines" no son el problema en los mercados financieros y mucho menos en los de los MPs...

De todas formas, esta mañana he estado leyendo varios informes y no pueden ser más desalentadores respecto a la Plata. Y es que por ahí se están haciendo "eco" del último desacople existente entre la Plata y el Oro. Luego, también las ventas de monedas de Plata ha caído fuertemente en el pasado mes de Julio. Por ejemplo, las ventas de las Eagles de la Casa de la Moneda de USA se han desplomado un 27% en Julio en relación al mes anterior y, además, es su peor registro en lo que llevamos de año.

También ha habido una caída considerable en los largos de los no comerciales y hablamos de una reducción de 42 millones de Onzas, es decir un -14% y es la mayor caída semanal desde Febrero de 2013... Por el contrario, en el lado de los cortos aumentó en 33 millones de Onzas, o sea +25%.

Esto último lo he leído en un artículo de Bloomberg y del que he traducido lo más interesante. En fin, parece que siguen soplando "malos vientos" para la Plata...

Hola, Refinanciado: Tú ves comprando en la medida de tus posibilidades y teniendo en cuenta muchos otros factores y es que -como bien apuntas- nadie está seguro hoy día en su puesto laboral y la posibilidad de aumentar las colas del paro es algo que sigue estando a la vuelta de la esquina... y eso a pesar del "maquillaje" contable de los sinvergüenzas que nos gobiernan, aunque parece que esa es una práctica común en la mayor parte de los Gobiernos de "nuestro" mundo.

Lo del ratio Oro vs Plata es algo que sirve para "entretenerse" y especular sobre el futuro, pero ese no es mí caso, ya que me inicié en la Plata por el tema de la Numismatica y luego ya entraron otras "consideraciones" que ya he comentado en muchísimas ocasiones. Actualmente, aunque he aumentado mí posición personal en el Oro sigo preponderando a la Plata y ya sabes aquello de que para gustos los "colores"...

Y antes de dejarlo os dejo unos enlaces:

El primero es de un hombre al que siempre he respetado y admirado. Se trata de D. José Mújica, el Presidente de Uruguay.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/137172-mujica-rt-vida-juventud-tecnologia

Y aquí un ministro húngaro que emplea la misma expresión que yo utilice en el foro hace escasas fechas a propósito de las sanciones a Rusia por parte de los "siervos" europeos del "Imperio"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/137232-hungria-ministro-sanciones-pegar-tiro

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Ago 2014)

Ahora la plata en 19,535 y perdiendo ya 350€, me va a tocar cerrar el corto en el EURUSD porque me gasté todos los beneficios que tenía en cubrir el margen del largo de mil onzas a la plata y me estoy quedando sin margen...

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 15:27 ----------

Ya está, corto en el EURUSD cerrado, ahora ya puedo aguantar hasta los 18$ e incluso podría comprar otras mil onzas, pero la cabeza me dice que no lo haga, no vaya a ser que doble las pérdidas, así que me mantengo a la expectativa.

Saludos.


----------



## Recaudador (15 Ago 2014)

el oro y la plata cayendo al vacio.
sera estrategia para dar el salto?
un saludo.


----------



## bukowski (15 Ago 2014)

Entiendo la preocupación de aquellos que apostaron en largo por los MP´s, pero los que van en físico se están relamiendo como leones ante gacela coja. 

Ojo que los rumores de la plata a 16$ podrían llegar a sr ciertos con el nuevo modelo de fijación del precio. Quizás un nuevo As en la manga de las manos fuertes?
Si rompe de 18$ sería una señal importante para entrar fuerte en físico, al menos esta es mi humilde opinión.

saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (15 Ago 2014)

Hola gente,

Mas les vale a los Ucranianos terminar ésta guerra antes del invierno ó de lo contrario se puede armar algo serio de verdad.....


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Dejo la noticia en Español sobre el tema de Ucrania/Rusia al que te refieres:

- Ucrania dice haber atacado vehículos militares rusos en su territorio Por Reuters

En lo personal, tengo serias dudas de que haya sido así y me parece que más bien es un montaje de la desinformación desde la información "oficial". Ya le gustaría a Ucrania tener unas mínimas posibilidades contra Rusia, pero como sigan por este camino va a haber muchos problemas...

Mientras los rusos de "maniobras"... Dejo otro enlace al respecto:

- Comandos rusos practican asalto en territorio desconocido | Vídeo | RIA Novosti

Por cierto, Maximum_Trolling, cuidado con ese Stop en los $18,00 de la Plata. En el artículo de Bloomberg al que me he referido en el anterior comentario, se especulaba en que puede haber un movimiento especulativo bajista y cuyo objetivo rebasaría esos $18,00, puesto que es un número "redondo" y ya sabemos todos dónde se colocan los Stops. No recuerdo bien el nivel de caída que daba, pero he mirado un gráfico de largo plazo y creo que se referían al entorno de los $17,750. Te lo digo para que lo tengas en cuenta y tampoco se referían a que fuera "inminente", pues el analista que comentaba en el artículo lo situaba en los próximos meses.

Lo que es sumamente "curioso" es que hoy los MPs deberían haberse "disparado" y han hecho todo lo contrario y, en cambio, otro valor refugio, el Franco Suizo, se ha apreciado... ¿Alguien entiende algo? Y el Bund apuntando a la estratosfera...

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (15 Ago 2014)

El mercado se equivoca muchas veces pero siempre acaba corrigiéndose a sí mismo, yo ya he llegado a la conclusión de que mirando una gráfica no se puede anticipar absolutamente nada, al menos a corto plazo.

A largo plazo la realidad se impone.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2014)

Vamos a dejar algunas informaciones interesantes en Inglés...

"Esclarecedor"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-13/w...ave-common-1039000000000000-and-2170000000000

Otro evidente "desastre"...

- German 10-year yield below 1%: 4 takeaways - Market Extra - MarketWatch

En China y otros países asiáticos está cayendo fuertemente la demanda de Oro "físico"... Parece que habrá que "replantearse" las compras a los precios actuales, puesto que las noticias que últimamente estoy leyendo sobre los MPs no son muy halagüeñas en el inmediato corto plazo.

- Gold Demand in China Slumps 52% After Buying Frenzy Subsides - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Pues para ser el primer día no ha podido comenzar PEOR... Y es que hay cosas que para que cambien de verdad hay que hacerlo a lo BRUTO y ya me entendéis...

- First Daily Silver Price Set After End of London Fixing - Bloomberg

Y siguen las malas noticias en torno al Oro...

- Gold Falls Most This Month on Declining Investor Demand - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Bueno, a falta de que China declare y "actualice" oficialmente el Oro que posee...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/137257-rusia-reservas-oro-superar

---------- Post added 16-ago-2014 at 07:41 ----------

Un buen "indicador" de lo que está sucediendo...

- El consumo de cemento en España baja un 83%:


----------



## Aro (16 Ago 2014)

La locomotora de Europa (España) está sacando al mundo de la crisis. Así que ya no tiene sentido buscar refugio en los metales, ahora ya a invertir en producción. Si es que somos la ostia


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

Le estoy dando vueltas al tarro respecto a lo del trato de Rusia con algunos países de Sudamérica para suplir los productos europeos y llego a la siguiente conclusión:

Veamos, en esta crisis mundial, la demanda ha disminuido, los países endeudados al no poder exportar corren el riesgo de dejar de pagar sus deudas, por otro lado, tenemos a Rusia y a China con un montón de deuda americana que no la pueden vender, eso ocasionaría un suicidio, porque aunque putearian a los usanos, ellos se quedarían sin "respaldo ni ahorros" porque sus papelillos dejarían de tener valor.

Por otro lado, si cambian a su proveedor y compran productos a cambio de su deuda a países que la utilizarían para pagar su deuda, estarían cerrando el círculo y habría un proceso de desapalancamiento.

Pero y quien se jode esta vez? Europa, pero como tiene mucho margen para imprimir, no le afectaría en demasía, sólo a algún país periférico (España), pero ya está asumido.

Me atrevería a decir que es una especie de trato de connivencia entre todas las partes, incluso podría funcionar, pero yo creo que una vez más pasan por alto los límites fisicos del planeta.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Hola. Refinanciado: Hace tiempo que le estoy dando vueltas a lo que comentas y un día trataremos más a fondo este asunto y que da para un debate de gran amplitud. Mira, hoy he estado leyendo una interesantísima entrevista que le han hecho a Jim Rickards y de la que os voy a dejar el enlace. De verdad, que merece muy mucho la pena y verás cómo "entronca" con algunos aspectos de tu comentario.

Me parecen muy acertadas algunas de sus "percepciones" y que también son las mismas que yo he expresado en anteriores comentarios. Por ejemplo, que las Guerras de Divisas deriven en Guerras Comerciales -ya está sucediendo...- y que tienen gran semejanza con lo acontecido en la década de 1920 a 1930. Luego, ya se "preocuparon" - y esto ya es mío- en provocar el Crack del 29 y la posterior Depresión... que finalizaría al acabar la II Guerra Mundial. Y parece que ahora siguen empeñados en seguir los mismos pasos...

De Jim Rickards también me ha gustado cuando opina que Rusia y China están comprando Oro, y que continuarán haciéndolo, pero no para crear una nueva moneda respaldada por éste, sino para cubrir sus posiciones en el USD y reducir la dependencia que tienen del mismo en sus reservas.

Pero lo mejor será que os deje el enlace y forméis vuestra particular opinión...

- The Death (or Rebirth?) of Money: An Exclusive Interview With Jim Rickards | John Butler | FINANCIAL SENSE

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

Me parece bien ahondar un poco más en ese tema, hoy tuve esa percepción en mi cabeza, igual asimilé algo que leí de ti anteriormente.

No lo sé, pero lo que he expuesto ahora me parece muy lógico, incluso puede beneficiar a Europa (no os confundáis, beneficia a la élite europea), ya que si sumas eso a la inmigración descontrolada, da como resultado una pérdida de derechos y prestaciones brutal, amén de una bajada de salarios que nos dejará con poco más que un cuenco de arroz para vivir.

Vamos, que viviremos una "globalización" en toda regla (mismas condiciones laborales en todo el mundo, a la baja, por supuesto).

En fin, le echaré un vistazo a tu link, seguramente será muy interesante.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (17 Ago 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No lo sé, pero lo que he expuesto ahora me parece muy lógico, incluso puede beneficiar a Europa (no os confundáis, beneficia a la élite europea), ya que si sumas eso a la inmigración descontrolada, da como resultado una pérdida de derechos y prestaciones brutal, amén de una bajada de salarios que nos dejará con poco más que un cuenco de arroz para vivir.
> 
> Vamos, que viviremos una "globalización" en toda regla (mismas condiciones laborales en todo el mundo, a la baja, por supuesto).



La pérdida de derechos y prestaciones hace parte del programa que tuvo como pistoletazo de salida la mal llamada crisis de las subprimes en los Estados Unidos en el 2008.

En mi opinión. Ahora, se trata de "explicar" a la clase media europea que "se acabó lo que se daba" (educación, salud y pensiones). En parte, porque la numerosa clase media europea ya no (le) es necesaria al Sistema para mantener el sistema (una clase media india o china tiene menores costes con los mismos beneficios o más - numéricamente hablando-) y, por otra parte, porque hoy en día para producir X es necesario la mitad de las unidades familiares (con un cabeza de familia que produce) que se necesitaban hace 40 años.

El cambio radical de sistema creo que radica en estos dos nuevos factores.

A lo que estamos asistiendo, de una manera que personalmente me parece de juzgado de guardia, con la agravante de que ya no funcionan ni los juzgados de guardia, es a un "reset".

El "reset" consiste en decir al usuario:

"Sentimos mucho decirle que todo lo que hemos dicho hasta ahora (2008) y, por razones ajenas a nuestra voluntad, no va a ser posible. Le encomendamos encarecidamente a que se prepare a que le atraquemos en nombre de su propia seguridad".

¿Terrible?

o

¡De traca!

En cualquier caso, lo dicen de verdad y lo están llevando a cabo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Hola, frisch: Creo que este tema es mucho más complejo de lo que lo nos comentas. Los "atracos" por parte del Sistema tienen "memoria histórica" y no me vale la fecha del 2008, aunque ésta cumple con los requisitos del estudio de Prospectiva que estoy llevando a cabo. Esto viene de mucho más lejos en el tiempo y que un día tocaremos con mayor profundidad.

Te voy a dar unos datos para la "reflexión" y creo que Refinanciado sabe por dónde quiero ir... Sabes que he estudiado bastante el Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión. Bien, antes de que llegasen teníamos las siguientes "señales": desplome del boom inmobiliario en Florida durante el 1926, la disminución de las ventas de automóviles en 1927 y otros signos de recesión en los sectores industriales y agrícolas. Sin embargo, la burbuja especulativa en Wall Street no paraba de crecer hasta que "alguien" o "algunos" dijeron "hasta aquí les hemos dejado llegar..."

¿No te parece la "misma" canción del 2008? Aunque las "ondas" ya venían desde los años 2000 y 1987...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bukowski (17 Ago 2014)

Como se comenta, la pérdida de derechos es y será una constante en lo sucesivo. Menos salario y menos prestaciones, se va imponiendo el modelo anglo, que en definitiva es pagar por todos los servicios básicos o no básicos, pero con el hándicap de que aquí no habrán sueldos anglos. La masiva inmigración ayuda en estos planes, pues abarata el sueldo al aumentar la masa trabajadora de manera considerable. Siendo realista, esto no obedece a una casualidad, sino a un plan tejido tiempo atrás y q ahora empieza a implantarse y a ser patente.

En otro orden de cosas, parece que la caída de MP´s puede ser cierta en un período venidero. Me ha llamado la atención la caída del barril Brent de los últimos días, que pasó de los 110$ a los 103$, esto favorece a las mineras que pueden ver algo de margen con estos menores costes energéticos. Y leyendo en otros hilos, tropecé con un dato interesante. Parece ser que la economía rusa tiene su sustento en un barril Brent de 93$, lo que quiere decir que a partir de esa cifra es muy positivo para Rusia, pero un Barril por debajo de dicha cantidad sería un desastre para la producción rusa, que dejaría de ser rentable y su economía se vería fuertemente tocada, pasando de superhabit, a una economía en números rojos.

Creo que estos últimos datos son realmente importantes para entender la geopolítica actual, y es que los USA y demás acólitos, desean ver nuevamente hincar rodilla al oso. 
Si estiramos esta tesis un poco mas allá (necesitamos un poco de imaginación y otro poco de mala idea o realidad), parece que puedan tratar de llevar el barril Brent por debajo de esta cifra de 93$, lo que supondría un duro golpe para las aspiraciones de crecimiento de Rusia que basa gran parte de su economía en sus exportaciones energéticas.
Parece ser que ISIS, controla pozos en Irak y Siria, y está vendiendo producción a Israel a precio de amigo, como a los demás socios del anglo-eje. De ahí la bajada del precio del Brent que estuvo durante bastante tiempo en 110$.

Por un lado, debemos tener presente que una bajada del precio del barril beneficia a los mayores consumidores, entre ellos USA y EU, mientras que perjudica de manera notable a los productores, que en algunos casos, dejaría de ser rentable la extracción del crudo.
Para USA es imprescindible tener acceso a energía barata, de lo contrario su economía está muerta, y mantener precios a la baja les beneficia de sobremanera, manteniendo su moneda la hegemonía y privilegios que hasta ahora ha ostentado, con todo lo que ello conlleva.

Volviendo a los MP´s, de darse dicha teoría, y manteniendo el crudo una tendencia bajista, cabe esperar una bajada de los precios de los MP´s, y es ahí donde la plata pueda llegar a la cifra de los 16$, tan comentada en los "mentideros".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Hola, bukowski: En mí opinión Rusia se encamina hacia una fuerte recesión y en China acabarán explotando las burbujas que tiene asentadas desde hace tiempo. En el fondo la agudización de esta Crisis, que comenzó realmente en el 2007, la van a seguir "provocando" los de siempre... 

Y hemos tenido muchas "señales" por el camino. Hay una fuerte desestabilización en Oriente Medio y en el Norte de Africa. Y con el mismo "sello"...

De los MPs ya seguiremos hablando y sobre esas previsibles caídas de precios. Lo que pasó en los mercados de los MPs el pasado viernes no tiene más que una sola "explicación" y que todos los "metaleros" ya conocemos por su nombre: MANIPULACION... Ni más ni menos.

Saludos.


----------



## bukowski (17 Ago 2014)

Fernando, de ser cierto que los USA no tienen el oro que sobre el papel poseen (parece que no lo tienen), nada les interesa mas que bajar el precio hasta niveles donde puedan volver a comprar o por contra, dejarlos como una "mala inversión" para desviar la atención. En cualquier caso, es un arma de doble filo, que antes o después se les irá de las manos.
A estas alturas nadie duda de la manipulación, otra opción no es realista.

Como comentario al paralelismo del crack de 1929 y la actualidad, me ha venido a la mente una película muy ilustrativa de lo acontecido aquellos tiempos difíciles, "las uvas de la ira". Un muy buen film y que además pueda ayudar a vislumbrar situaciones futuras (esperemos que no se den), pero en cualquier caso, no está de mas estar preparado y tener conocimientos de por donde puedan ir las cosas.

China y su burbuja requiere un apartado propio, pues la burbuja de occidente creo que será anecdótica el día que la mega burbuja china explote. El crecimiento exponencial chino, su demanda, y su feroz consumo de materias primas, posiblemente arrastrará en su caída a la economía global, y no sé si habrá freno para tal gigante.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Hola, bukowski: Interesante lo que me comentas y dejo para esta noche mí particular opinión al respecto, ya que ahora mismo carezco del tiempo necesario para hacerlo. Ya sabes que me caracterizo por intentar desarrollar un poco los temas y así conseguimos seguir manteniendo el interés por el hilo.

Sin embargo, voy a aprovechar para dejar un excelente artículo de Guillermo Barba y que va en la misma "dirección" que comenté no hace mucho y creo que fue en respuesta a una pregunta formulada por Maximum_Trolling. Como bien dice Barba: "todo ha cambiado en la forma para seguir igual en el fondo." Y recordará Maximum_Trolling mí referencia a los "collares" (por aquello de los "perros"...).

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DEBUTA NUEVO “LONDON SILVER PRICE” ¿SE DISPARARÁ LA PLATA?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

"Curioso"...

- â€œLa City de Londres sustituirÃ¡ el valor oro por arteâ€. | eladiofernandez


----------



## karlilatúnya (17 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Curioso"...
> 
> - â€œLa City de Londres sustituirÃ¡ el valor oro por arteâ€. | eladiofernandez



¡Este es de los nuestros!...dice que será en octubre:

*Este pinchazo de las bolsas será a través de la banca y empresas inmobiliarias en las que se basa y será alrededor del 20 de octubre.*


Un saludo


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> ¡Este es de los nuestros!...dice que será en octubre:
> 
> *Este pinchazo de las bolsas será a través de la banca y empresas inmobiliarias en las que se basa y será alrededor del 20 de octubre.*
> 
> Un saludo



Joder,en la porra de este año, habrá k ir ya a por la hora.

Kómo anda el patio kon el tobogán metalero, pardiez !!! ::

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

En fin...dejo un par de links de Unai Gaztelumendi k realmente me enkantaron haze unos días y k posteó algún forero en el prinzipal. Pausados, prezisos, ilustrativos...me gusta kómo trata este txaval la koyuntura metalera entre tanto alarido.

Plata, ¿qué pasa? | Unai Gaztelumendi

El negocio de un Bullion Bank | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ago 2014)

Soros Increase Bet 600% AGAINST US Stock Market » David Icke


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

Me ha llamado bastante la atención la recuperación que tuvieron los índices americanos a última horas, y ante un fin de semana tan complicado como este de la "caravana solidaria" rusa.
Por mi parte aproveché la exuberancia para ponerme corto pero reconozco que el riesgo que han asumido los psicópatas cocainómanos de wall street tras el roll-over me ha dejado desconcertado... 

ienso:

Respecto a los MPs, en mi opinión, como puede verse en el gráfico, soporte claro del AG a 18,5-19 y el AU en 1250-60 la directriz alcista.






saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Ago 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> Como comentario al paralelismo del crack de 1929 y la actualidad, me ha venido a la mente una película muy ilustrativa de lo acontecido aquellos tiempos difíciles, "las uvas de la ira". Un muy buen film y que además pueda ayudar a vislumbrar situaciones futuras (esperemos que no se den), pero en cualquier caso, no está de mas estar preparado y tener conocimientos de por donde puedan ir las cosas.



La acabo de ver, ¿de verdad cree que acabaremos emigrando de un sitio para otro simplemente para poder comer? ¿Incluso si no tenemos deudas ni alquileres que pagar? Como ejemplo de lo que podría pasar me parece una exageración (ojo que podría equivocarme) aunque me gustaría saber si todas las cosas que salen en la película pasaron realmente en esa época.

En cuanto a los gráficos voy a confesaros una cosa: ya sólo miro gráficos históricos mensuales para ver cuál es la tendencia a largo plazo, el resto es perder el tiempo, e incluso la tendencia a largo puede ser engañosa: los MPs estuvieron 20 o 30 años muertos de asco y de un año para otro empezaron a dispararse de precio, siguiendo la tendencia a largo plazo, pero durante esos 20 o 30 años quien tuviera posiciones abiertas en oro o plata papel se le comería el saldo los intereses y las comisiones.

Lo importante ya no es ni siquiera la tendencia a largo plazo que puedes ver en un chart mensual, sino el *timing*, saber cuál es el momento exacto para entrar y para salir.

Y a partir de ahora me paso el análisis técnico por el forro, el precio no informa de absolutamente nada, *hay que invertir en valor no en precio*. El análisis técnico es como la economía: sólo puede explicar lo que ya ha pasado, pero no lo que va a pasar, eso no lo sabe nadie, ahora me doy cuenta que cuando el oro estaba a 1.700$ y acerté que la tendencia iba a ser bajista fue por pura casualidad, el AT no tuvo nada que ver, simplemente acerté el timing a corto plazo por pura suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

AT +sentido común(AF) +autocontrol... creo yo que es la fórmula

flexible como un junco
y blablablá

saludos Máximum


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ago 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Soros Increase Bet 600% AGAINST US Stock Market » David Icke



George Soros Lifts Wager on Bet S&P 500 Will Plunge to $2 Billion


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

A fin de cuentas el AT solo es estadística. ni más ni menos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Si sale dinero a espuertas de las bolsas irán a los metales, ¿no? ¿O ya no funcionan las cosas así? ¿Es mejor estar corto en el S&P que largo en los metales?



Supongo que cada cosa tiene su momento ahora mismo p.ej las bolsas americanas están el máximos y los metales están un poco en mitad de ninguna parte

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Bueno, veo que esta tarde habéis estado entretenidos... Esta noche/madrugada me sumaré a debatir sobre algunos aspectos de lo que habéis comentado.

Maximum_Trolling: la película recomendada por bukowski va a quedarse en una simple película de "dibujos animados" si las cosas se acaban extremando en el tiempo y ojalá algunos nos equivoquemos al respecto o al menos que tengamos la oportunidad de no verlo, por tanto de no vivirlo...

"Las uvas de la ira" es una obra maestra del genial John Ford y que retrata magistralmente la Gran Depresión que asoló los EE.UU. Yo os recomendaría ver películas "viejas" y "aprenderíais" mucho...

Os dejo un documental sobre el tema...

- (9) America, La Historia de EEUU - La Gran Depresión - YouTube

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

volviendo al convoy de ayuda humanitaria, lo veo como un anzuelo de Rusia que justifique lo que Putín tenga pensado. Si esa caravana consigue llegar a buen puerto sin haber sufrido alguna ráfaga será todo un éxito...

de sufrir algún tipo de ataque supongo que lo primero que harán los rusos será aprobar el proyecto de ley para dejar de comprar además de fruta, deuda de los paises que los sancionan, lo están debatiendo en estos momentos.

momentazo delicadísimo

-----------------------------
Ucrania pide ayuda militar a la Otan y a la UE, la Otan ya ha contestado
Comunicado raro que acaba de sacar la OTAN... creo entender que, a pesar del título, lo que viene a decir es que Ucrania no es de la OTAN y no es aplicable el art5....
La OTAN advierte de que respondería militarmente a una infiltración como la de Crimea en un país aliado
ienso:


--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Supongo que cada cosa tiene su momento ahora mismo p.ej las bolsas americanas están el máximos y los metales están un poco en mitad de ninguna parte
> 
> saludos



Llevan en máximos desde hace más de un año, ¿y qué? También estuvo el oro en máximos del 2007 al 2011 y no por eso dejaba de subir...

Otro ejemplo: Apple, en la burbuja de las tecnológicas del año 2000 pasó a valer poco más de 1$ a más de 5$ en menos de un año, ¿estaba cara entonces? Luego bajó en un solo mes otra vez a los 1.5$, ¿había entrado en tendencia bajista?

El precio no indica nada, si haces un análisis fundamental (ventas, activos, pasivos, retorno de inversión, deudas, etc.) sí que puede indicarte algo, pero sobre el precio actual, no sobre el futuro, en el futuro una empresa que ahora está en precio sobrevalorada puede crecer de forma exponencial y acabar siendo una inversión muy rentable, como haber comprado acciones de Apple en plena burbuja del año 2000. También puede pasar lo contrario: que compres una empresa que parece infravalorada en precio y acabe quebrando y lo pierdas todo.

Ni el precio actual ni el pasado puede predecir el futuro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> La acabo de ver, ¿de verdad cree que acabaremos emigrando de un sitio para otro simplemente para poder comer? ¿Incluso si no tenemos deudas ni alquileres que pagar? Como ejemplo de lo que podría pasar me parece una exageración (ojo que podría equivocarme) aunque me gustaría saber si todas las cosas que salen en la película pasaron realmente en esa época.
> 
> En cuanto a los gráficos voy a confesaros una cosa: ya sólo miro gráficos históricos mensuales para ver cuál es la tendencia a largo plazo, el resto es perder el tiempo, e incluso la tendencia a largo puede ser engañosa: los MPs estuvieron 20 o 30 años muertos de asco y de un año para otro empezaron a dispararse de precio, siguiendo la tendencia a largo plazo, pero durante esos 20 o 30 años quien tuviera posiciones abiertas en oro o plata papel se le comería el saldo los intereses y las comisiones.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien creo que el AT no es nada predictivo.
Simplemente da unas reglas para operar sea a mano o con un programa.
Como bien dices la clave es el timing para hacer buenas entradas y salidas y el timing lo dan los fundamentales o noticias. ienso:


----------



## atom ant (17 Ago 2014)

No voy a discutir mucho sobre las ideas que pueda tener cada cual pero en fin, el AT es estadística y no se debe desdeñar una previsión que avala la estadística,,, a no ser que la contradigan los fundamentales o las noticias.

comprar en soportes y vender en resistencias es estadística, no sé

Tener cerca una enciclopedia como Fernando, no viene nada mal tampoco, que pasada..jejej

Saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (17 Ago 2014)

Una pregunta para los expertos en plata, todavía no lo he decidido, pero si algún día compro plata física lo que más me importa es tener la máxima cantidad de plata al menor precio (siempre que sea en monedas y no en lingotes), el dibujo que tengan acuñado me da absolutamente lo mismo. He estado mirando y creo que las filármonicas son la mejor opción para mí, pero quiero asegurarme, ¿qué me aconsejáis?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Comenzaré por vuestros comentarios de esta tarde y luego, con más tiempo, tocaré el tema que tengo "aparcado" con bukowski.

# karlilatúnya: Me temo que NO, que NO va a ser en Octubre, al menos el de este año...
Eso no quita para que se esperen fuertes "turbulencias" de aquí hasta Noviembre, aunque eso del "timing" es algo muy complicado y es casi pura "casualidad" el acertarlo. Como mucho se pueden hacer prospecciones y poco más...

# carloszorro: La apuesta de Soros es de lo más normal. Las Bolsas americanas están a punto de "reventar" y yo sigo esperando una fuerte caída, aunque eso no creo que significará aún el fin de ese mercado alcista. Tampoco creo que le quede mucho más recorrido, pero para saberlo aún tendremos que esperar un tiempo...

# Maximum_Trolling: En el documental que he enlazado podrás ver cómo se explican las "emigraciones" que tuvieron que efectuar los estadounidenses dentro del territorio nacional. Ya te he comentado que John Ford retrató magnificamente la Gran Depresión de los EE.UU.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, si se diera una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas -luego, también en las mundiales...-, pues es posible que los MPs, especialmente el Oro, recibierán parte del dinero que pudiera salir de ellas, pero tampoco espero grandes "milagros"... Y ya se ha visto que en la última "mini" corrección, los MPs no han salido nada beneficiados, más bien al contrario de lo que hubiera sido "lógico" -¿hay algo hoy en día que lo sea?- y el "refugio" natural han sido el Bund y las Divisas consideradas "fuertes". Y es que llevamos muchas décadas de incultura respecto a lo que es "dinero"...

Y sobre el AT es conocida mí posición más bien contraria. Yo me considero "fundamentalista" y respeto a los que se dedican al AT, pero para mí es otra "cosa", aunque puede servir como "herramienta" para tomar posiciones en determinados niveles de precios. Pero claro, por regla general, un "fundamentalista" suele ser un comprador con una visión de largo plazo y muy especialmente en los que nos dedicamos a los MPs.

# atom ant: Sobre el enlace que has colocado sobre la OTAN y sus "bravuconadas", pues como que Rusia debe estar "descojonándose"... Parece mentira que unos altos cargos militares no recuerden antecedentes históricos propios del ejercicio de su profesión y me refiero a un ejemplo tan "explicativo" como fue el de Otto Skorzeny, quien llevó a cabo la "Operación Grifo" en las Ardenas durante la II WW... A raíz de aquello se le intentó procesar como criminal de guerra y fue un inglés -"Conejo Blanco"- el que testificaría a su favor. Fue una interesante historia...

Mas tarde, seguiré...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2014 at 22:59 ----------

# Maximum_Trolling: En tu caso lo que esté más barato en ese momento. Por regla general, las más económicas son las Philarmonicas, Maple Leaf y las Arca de Noé.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bien, antes de que llegasen teníamos las siguientes "señales": desplome del boom inmobiliario en Florida durante el 1926, la disminución de las ventas de automóviles en 1927 y otros signos de recesión en los sectores industriales y agrícolas. Sin embargo, la burbuja especulativa en Wall Street no paraba de crecer hasta que "alguien" o "algunos" dijeron "hasta aquí les hemos dejado llegar..."
> 
> ¿No te parece la "misma" canción del 2008? Aunque las "ondas" ya venían desde los años 2000 y 1987...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola Fernando,

Sí, por supuesto las "ondas" ya venian de antes y también, esta vez, "alguien" o "algunos" proclamarán lo de "hasta aquí les dejamos llegar".

El esquema se repite.

Yo parto del principio que el que tiene dinero, salvo honrosas excepciones, siempre quiere más (de lo que necesita). Sin embargo, y esto es importante a mi entender, no creo que el fin último de todas estas "ondas" sea ser el más rico del planeta. Es tener el poder de subyugar a los demás. El poder del dinero no es un objetivo "per se", es un medio. El objetivo es el de jugar a ser dioses decidiendo qué es bueno y qué es malo para los demás congéneres. Si te paras a pensar 30 segundos, te darás cuenta que existe un sistema por encima de ti y de mi, que continuamente nos dice qué debemos hacer y qué no, en forma de recomendación y, cada vez más, en forma de obligación con la consiguiente penalización en caso de transgresión de la norma (redactada, promulgada y aplicada por ellos). Todos estos chalados (incluyo a los judíos -no todos- chalados que se creen que los goyim no son más que inmundos goyim, los musulmanes -no todos- chalados que creen tres cuartos de lo mismo, el chalado de Bill Gates que se cree que porque ha dado el pelotazo con su Windows de las narices nos va a dar lecciones de "humanidad" adheriéndose a la iniciativa del otro chalado del Zuckerberg (facebook) de "Ice bucket Water" para ayudar a los que sufren de esclerosis lateral amionosécuantos) juegan a ser dioses amparados sobre y con su poder adquisitivo.

¡Vamos que esto es de traca!


Insisto. ¿Quiénes son los perdedores de la crisis (onda) iniciada en 2008? La clase media. ¿Por qué esta vez los atacados son los de la clase media (ciertamente las clases más bajas que la media son doblemente atacados, pero esos hace tiempo que al sistema el asunto se la trae al pairo - por eso y para eso inventaron las ONGes -).

¿Por qué las clases medias, ahora?

Porque ya no les sirven.

Hay que deshacerse de ellas. Cuestan mucho, muchísimo.

Además, deshaciéndose de ellas (en cuanto al coste), como son clases aborregadas, se matan dos pájaros con un solo tiro. No se gasta un duro con ellas y se las somete con una zanahoria pendida de una cuerda atada a un palo a cincuenta centímetros delante de sus dos ojos (p.ej. estamos saliendo del túnel, vemos luz, ahora hay menos pero todavía se ve, ahora se ve un poquito más, saldremos, es difícil, ahora parece que salimos...).

La clase media está en el proceso de ser dominada. La clase trabajadora (no en el sentido marxista sino en el sentido de ganar 3,85 € por hora trabajada - es lo que se paga en la agricultura donde vivo-) está más que más que dominada. Y además, si alguien levanta el dedo para preguntar algo para eso tenemos nuestras policías militarizadas y acabar incluso con el amago de pregunta.

Esto no tiene solución. Y menos que la tendrá. El que tenga unas perras que las diversifique en oro, plata y cash y se encomiende a su huerto (urbano o rural) y, sobre todo, a tener una red de amigos que, en el peor de los escenarios, podrán decirle algo así como: "Estamos todos igual, no te preocupes too much". Mal de muchos...

Bueno, una vez más infrinjo las reglas del hilo. Lo siento. Es que no tengo donde contar lo que me desespera y, en este espacio, me encuentro con personas que piensan más allá de dos palmos de sus narices.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2014)

Hola, bukowski: Pienso lo que mucha gente, es decir que los americanos NO tienen el Oro "físico" que "dicen" poseer en sus reservas... Si lo hubieran tenido no habría existido ningún problema -fuera del logístico- en cumplimentar el "entregable físico" del Oro solicitado por Alemania y cuyo volumen era realmente mínimo en relación a las reservas totales declaradas por EE.UU.

También tienes razón en que los Gobiernos americanos llevan bastantes décadas desprestigiando al Oro en favor del dinero Fiat y, realmente, han conseguido que esto haya calado en la mayor parte de la gente. Hoy el mundo de la "inversión" está en activos financieros donde los MPs "físicos" son residuales.

Respecto a la Gran Depresión y la actual Crisis hay muchas diferencias y similitudes, aunque de momento sólo podemos hacer "prospecciones" al respecto. Me explico: Sabemos que la Gran Depresión tuvo una duración de algo más de 15 años, con unos índices de pobreza altísimos y donde se tuvieron altas tasas de desempleo, una fortísima deflación, etc. En cambio, en la actual Crisis sólo podemos "especular", ya que sabemos cómo comenzó pero aún no ha terminado y es que aún parece que le queda mucho camino por recorrer...

El problema que yo le veo a la actual Crisis con respecto a la Gran Depresión es que hoy hay mucha más gente y hay factores que todavía puedan agravarla aún más y uno de ellos es la Globalización... Ese fabuloso "invento" y que se vendió como todo lo contrario a lo que nos está mostrando en realidad.

Es evidente que hay grandes similitudes y sobre todo en las causas: los mercados hicieron lo que quisieron y nadie de los "reguladores" tuvo la capacidad ni la visión suficiente para ver lo que "venía"...

Tanto en aquella Crisis como en la actual se crearon burbujas especulativas y que sabemos que SIEMPRE acaban explotando. Aunque en la Crisis del 29 se le atribuye la causa al crack bursátil, la realidad es que ese fue un elemento más que sumar a la mala gestión de la política monetaria radicalmente liberal llevada a cabo por los EE.UU. Y parece que ambas cosas van a volver unidas en esta ocasión...

La realidad es que nuestra Crisis actual está más vinculada al mundo financiero, pues comenzó con la especulación inmobiliaria y con una serie de "trucos fraudulentos" que infectaron a casi todo el mundo con una serie de activos tóxicos. Lo que sucede es que éstos vuelven a pulular por todo el Sistema en otros "formatos" y uno de ellos está en los mercados bursátiles, pero no sólo en ellos...

Por tanto, aún nos queda mucha Historia por explicar... Y respecto a China, esto SI que va a ser un ORDAGO cuando estallen todas sus burbujas y, probablemente, arrastrará al mundo a otra Gran Depresión y, si se cumplen los "pronósticos", estaríamos todavía en la "Crisis", por tanto lo PEOR estaría por llegar, aunque los "tiempos" pueden ser aún -y ojalá sea así- bastante dilatados...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (18 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Una pregunta para los expertos en plata, todavía no lo he decidido, pero si algún día compro plata física lo que más me importa es tener la máxima cantidad de plata al menor precio (siempre que sea en monedas y no en lingotes), el dibujo que tengan acuñado me da absolutamente lo mismo. He estado mirando y creo que las filármonicas son la mejor opción para mí, pero quiero asegurarme, ¿qué me aconsejáis?



Te aconsejo tu propio consejo, para tu estrategia, comprar la moneda mas barata en ese momento en una tienda de fiar y con el mejor precio...

Maple, filarmonica o noak arc suelen ser las 3 mas baratas desde españa... 

A veces la moneda de kilo te da mejor precio onza, pero tiene peor venta, si como venta lo haras un futuro a peso es una opcion mas...

Si compras mas de 500 onzas a la vez el mejor precio te lo dara una monster box de monedas de 1 onza seguramente...

Cuando lo hagas tendras varias opciones depende el momento exacto en que lo hagas...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2014)

Hola, frisch: Excelente comentario el que nos haces y espero que sigas por esa senda... ¿De dónde sacas que infringes las "reglas" del hilo? Éste lo he creado yo y aunque en el fondo es "metalero" no lo es en las "formas" que son muy diversas... Para una mayor aclaración te aconsejo que te leas el primer post del hilo. Verás que tus comentarios se ciñen perfectamente al "formato" que aquí tenemos.

Respecto a tu comentario poco hay que añadir ya que estoy de acuerdo en prácticamente todo, aunque SI que te matizaré que la destrucción de la clase media ya se produjo en el Crack del 29 y en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar pasó exactamente lo mismo, por tanto son "patrones" que históricamente ya tenemos bien definidos... ¿No te parece?

Efectivamente, el objetivo último de las "élites" no es la riqueza en sí, sino algo que todos hemos escuhado muchas veces y que se llama la "Erótica del Poder"... Al respecto, me viene a la memoría una excelente frase de Roberto Saviano, autor de "Gomorra": "Los sicilianos han enseñado al mundo el silencio; los napolitanos que mandar es mejor que follar." Pues, ESO pero "amplificado"...

Y, antes de terminar, te diré que la muerte es el único problema que no tiene solución... Por tanto, mientras hay vida siempre hay algo por lo que LUCHAR, aunque eso requiera de una toma de conciencia por parte de mucho "ganado" que sigue "pastando" por nuestro mundo.

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 01:44 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Yo lo que he aprendido con la crisis es que el dinero ni siquiera es de quien lo ahorra como decía mi abuela, el dinero es de quien sabe especular o invertir, sin un mínimo de conocimientos económicos o financieros te despluman si eres ahorrador.
> ::



Hola, bankiero: Como premisa me parece bien, pero la realidad es la que es: en la Naturaleza el pez GRANDE se come al pez PEQUEÑO y en el mundo de la "inversión" NO es diferente... Claro que esa es una mera opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy estaba mirando lo de los bonos soberanos a tipos de interes negativo.
> Que puede llevar a la gente a pagar por prestar el dinero?
> Puede ser que quieran tomar posiciones para cuando los tipos suban?
> Hay tanto miedo que no se fían de ninguna otra inversión?
> ...



Sí, el Bund por debajo del 1% y en mínimos históricos... Simplemente, hay MIEDO... ¿No dicen que el Dinero es Cobarde? Pues, posiblemente, sea cierto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2014)

Las "Guerras Comerciales" van a seguir avanzando...

- Rusia puede dejar de invertir en los países que le sancionan

Y las "diferencias" existentes en la forma de "interpretar" el IPC entre las fuentes "oficiales" y las "no oficiciales". En este caso en Argentina, donde los opositores dicen que en Junio fue de +2,2 y de +39,71 en los últimos meses. Imagino que los "metaleros" de aquel país estarán bastante mejor que el resto de sus compatriotas, ya que la devaluación tiene que haber sido más soportable. Y es que en ocasiones no hay que esperar al "Fin de los Tiempos"...

http://en.mercopress.com/2014/08/15...-in-twelve-months-according-to-congress-index

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 07:32 ----------

No hay manera que aparezca el enlace... La fuente es de MercoPress y la noticia es del pasado día 15 de Agosto.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ago 2014)

Hoy a falta de de indicadores fundamentales me guiaré en el oro por criterios técnicos. El pivote semanal está en 1304, así que por debajo de este nivel iré corto y por encima largo. Veremos si rompe en tendencia y no se queda en rango esta semana. :rolleye:


----------



## bukowski (18 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> La acabo de ver, ¿de verdad cree que acabaremos emigrando de un sitio para otro simplemente para poder comer? ¿Incluso si no tenemos deudas ni alquileres que pagar? Como ejemplo de lo que podría pasar me parece una exageración (ojo que podría equivocarme) aunque me gustaría saber si todas las cosas que salen en la película pasaron realmente en esa época.
> 
> .



Bueno, lo primero es hacer notar que es una película, no todo lo que allí se narra tiene que ser fiel reflejo de la realidad, pero la realidad suele superar a ficción, así que podemos interpretarlos como la "realidad" de muchas familias que se vieron envueltos y aplastados por la gran crisis. Nótese que el drama familiar comienza con la pérdida de la propiedad, la granja de la cual vivían. Viéndose forzados a emigrar en busca de trabajo y sustento, con el problema añadido de que no había trabajo por la crisis, y el escaso que encontraban era muy mal pagado.

Si salvamos las distancias ambientales (como es la vestimenta, la puesta en escena del director, el ambiente lúgubre creado para ello...), podemos comprender que hoy día mucha gente se ve en esa misma situación. Miles de personas han perdido sus casas, sus trabajos y se han visto en la misma situación que se narra en la película. Desgraciadamente para esa gente, el guión es demasiado "real". Son lamentablemente famosos los suicidios por desahucio (aunque deban esconder mas motivos). Y mucha gente, sobretodo jóvenes emigran por necesidad. En la posguerra española sucedió algo similar, pero al ser un país con poco "peso" mundial no se hizo eco mundial ni tuvo repercusión global. En aquella ocasión lo españoles emigraban a Sudamerica, Europa.... y todo por pura necesidad, ya que en muchos casos era literal lo de no tener ni para zapatos.


Hay una observación que conviene subrayar, y es que la crisis actual es una "demolición controlada". En el 29 no se hizo nada, se dejaron caer los bancos, y se dejó que el mercado se regulase solo, sin intervención estatal, y ya es conocido el resultado de la gran crisis. Hoy día al tener conocimientos de lo terrible que puede llegar a ser el auto-ajuste, se interviene, para amortiguar las caídas y minimizar los "impactos". Pero es la primera vez que se hace algo así, y sus consecuencias son desconocidas, es decir, igual que tras el 29 no se sabía que la no intervención sería arrasadora, no se sabe lo que puede traer la intervención y "demolición controlada", salvo mas deuda claro está, y mas deuda es mas miseria se mire por donde se mire.

Con todo, la "realidad" siempre es una percepción personal, basada en conocimientos, creencias, experiencias etc... Y aunque ver de manera generalizada lo acontecido en el 29 sea algo difícil de creer, se puede entender que una porción nada desdeñable de la población si que pueda verse en situaciones similares, y por la falta de crecimiento del país, es posible que ese grupo vaya en aumento.

Aprovecho para agradecer a Fernando por mantener el Hilo con tanta actividad, y es que van saliendo temas interesantes tengan mayor o menor relación con los Mp´s. De echo La razón última de los que van en físico es soportar el capital, mantener valor, y creo que los momentos de crisis son los mas acertados para estar en posesión de metal.



Saludos
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por cierto Fernando, el "reset" que se planteó tras el gran crack del 29 trajo consigo gran miseria y penuria para las clases medias y bajas. La no intervención del estado acentuó las consecuencias, pero me pregunto si la intervención que hoy día se lleva a cabo, básicamente la emisión de deuda para salvar a los grandes bancos y grandes compañías, ¿ no traerá un crack mayor cuando el "reset" sea obligatorio?. Y si no estoy mal informado, EEUU necesitó de una gran guerra para activar definitivamente su economía. Esto da mucho que pensar, y nada de ello bueno...........

Saludos


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (18 Ago 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> Hay una observación que conviene subrayar, y es que la crisis actual es una "demolición controlada". En el 29 no se hizo nada, se dejaron caer los bancos, y se dejó que el mercado se regulase solo, sin intervención estatal, y ya es conocido el resultado de la gran crisis. Hoy día al tener conocimientos de lo terrible que puede llegar a ser el auto-ajuste, se interviene, para amortiguar las caídas y minimizar los "impactos". Pero es la primera vez que se hace algo así, y sus consecuencias son desconocidas, es decir, igual que tras el 29 no se sabía que la no intervención sería arrasadora, no se sabe lo que puede traer la intervención y "demolición controlada", salvo mas deuda claro está, y mas deuda es mas miseria se mire por donde se mire.



Aquí está la clave, se está trasladando la crisis al futuro vía deuda, yo sólo preveo 3 escenarios para salir:

1.- 30 años de crisis sistémica, con paro estructural y baja inflación, en los que se vaya pagando poco a poco la deuda, los acreedores no pierden nada.

2.- Imprimir sin límite para hacer subir la inflación y que la deuda se pague sola, aunque con pérdida de poder adquisitivo para los acreedores.

3.- Impago de la deuda y, como ese dinero ya está en circulación, subida de la inflación, los acreedores lo pierden todo o una parte.

Nos están intentando llevar por el 1, cuando empiecen las revueltas intentarán el 2 y, cuando ya no quede otra opción, el 3.

Sobre el precio de los metales de hoy estoy viendo que la plata está aguantando la embestida al oro y se resiste a bajar de los 19,50$, ¿será ese el suelo?


----------



## bukowski (18 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Sobre el precio de los metales de hoy estoy viendo que la plata está aguantando la embestida al oro y se resiste a bajar de los 19,50$, ¿será ese el suelo?



El "Imperio" no se va a conformar con esos niveles ni de broma. Conviene resaltar que las masivas ventas de oro que se llevaron a cabo para activar su economía se hicieron a precios anteriores al 2008, cuando la Oz no superaba los 800$. Partiendo de esta premisa, tan sólo para recuperar el oro vendido sin tener con ello beneficio, deberían bajar la cotización a estos niveles, cosa muy complicada sin una incautación previa. Todos sabemos que hay mucho capital esperando correcciones para entrar, pero lo que aquí interesa es el físico y no el futuro. En físico a esos niveles de precio creo que no habrá existencia para la demanda que surgirá (salvo que la población esté arruinada y sin ahorros, otro escenario a tener en cuenta).

Aquí entran en juego muchos factores, pero tratando de hacer un ejercicio de reflexión, creo que todos los actores en juego tienen un deseo común, y es la bajada de MP´s. Tanto los países que tienen (China, Rusia...) como los que carecen de MP´s, quieren verlo en un precio bajo, unos para comprar reservas a precios asumibles, y otros para aumentar las que ya poseen.
La música puede seguir sonando por mucho tiempo, no hay mas que imprimir, pero llegará un momento en que habrá actores del juego que no los interese mas el juego y den un golpe en la mesa. En ese momento la Oz de oro y plata, subirán como la espuma. Marcar el Timing es lo difícil.

Yo creo que podemos ver la plata por debajo de esos valores de 19.5$ Oz, y es bastante probable que veamos una mayor campaña de desprestigio de los MP´s cuando el Timing se aproxime. Será algo así como "demonizar" la posesión y acumulación de MP, bajando la cotización y convirtiéndolos en inversiones "malas" a ojo del público en general. Esto ya se hizo en los 80 con el cambio del patrón Oro al Fiat, recuerdo que por aquel entonces y hasta no hace muchos años, la gente veía el oro como una cosa del pasado, y una frase que me quedó en el recuerdo, " el oro es de gitanos" ::


Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Ago 2014)

Buenas, antes de ponerme al día en el hilo (muy buen debate) quiero preguntaros algo,

¿Alguien sabe algo respecto a una nueva reforma en las pensiones?

He estado mirando un poco por encima el foro y no he visto nada.

Resulta que un compañero del curre me comentó que un viejo compañero (jubilado hace un par de años) le había dicho que estabn preparando una reforma en la que eliminarán las prejubilaciones a los 62 y no se podrían jubilar hasta los 65.

El tema es que hay varios compañeros en edad de prejubilarse que están alargando su prejubilacion hasta que "les cuadren los números", entonces el que está jubilado les dice que si se quieren prejubilar, tendrían que hacerlo ya, porque esto va de días y que nuestra casta lo hará con alevosía y ventaja (vamos, como siempre lo hacen).

Ignoro las fuentes ya que sólo recibí el chivatazo, pero tuve la oportunidad de conocer al jubilado, traté con el unos años y es un tío muy serio, discreto y que no monta pollos así porque si.

También he de decir que debido a su hobby y al nivel que lo lleva, seguramente haya recibido un chivatazo de alguien importante. 

Y bueno, disculpad este paréntesis y cambiar de tema tan drásticamente, pensé que en el foro esto estaría controlado y que encontraría el hilo adecuado. De ser así, agradeceré el link al hilo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: No tengo noticias sobre lo que refieres y, la verdad, me cuesta creer que algo así se vaya a realizar en el corto plazo. Hay que tener en cuenta que el próximo año son las elecciones municipales y las generales. Aunque saben que no van a salir, y al menos es lo que yo deseo, está claro que el Gobierno intentará contener en lo posible la sangría de votos que va a experimentar y medidas como la que apuntas no les benefician en esa tarea.

Otra cosa muy diferente es que estos HdP tengan ya un "plan de ruta" trazado y que me imagino les han trasladado desde "fuera". En fin, esperemos que la gente se olvide de votar al bipartidismo y busque nuevas opciones. Y es que a este paso se acabará incorporando el ataud al puesto de trabajo... En el Estado lo llamarían "ahorro de costes" y es que así pagarían a menos pensionistas. ¡Menudos Cabrones!

Dejo un par de enlaces...

- Las cuitas de Montoro y el gráfico que a Campa espanta - Blogs de Caza Mayor

- El precio del oro se consolida en la zona de 1300 dólares onza

Saludos.


----------



## 123456 (19 Ago 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas, antes de ponerme al día en el hilo (muy buen debate) quiero preguntaros algo,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo respecto a una nueva reforma en las pensiones?
> 
> ...



Si,a dia de hoy aunque tengas los años cotizados con 61 años no te vas a poder jubilar, ni quitandote el 7% anual que corresponde, ni te podrán prejubilar en tu empresa.

Creo que ya es tarde para hacerlo con 61 años, pero si, tu compañero tiene razón, con 63 o 64 creo que todavía puede, pero esto tampoco va a ser eterno....


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2014)

Hola, bukowski: Unos breves "apuntes" a tus excelentes comentarios. No sólo los EE.UU. pusieron fin a la Gran Depresión con su participación en la II Guerra Mundial Me explico: los Estados Unidos cuando entraron en la I Guerra Mundial consiguieron convertirse, al finalizar la contienda, en la primera potencia económica mundial.

La Economía estadounidense se desarrolló muy rápidamente gracias a los altos precios que adquirieron las Materias Primas, especialmente las Alimenticias y su producción industrial aumentó nada menos que un 37%. En 1918, los Estados Unidos pasaron de ser un país deudor a convertirse en el principal acreedor mundial. Luego, ya vendría una fase tremendamente expansiva y que conocemos como los "Felices Años 20", pero esa ya es otra Historia y que acabaría desembocando en el Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión...

En fin, que los americanos siempre han sacado provecho en todos aquellos conflictos en los que han intervenido. Quizás, NO sus clases medias, pero SI quienes manejan los hilos del Poder... Por tanto, conocen la Historia y también los "mecanismos" para repetirla...

Saludos.


----------



## Chester (19 Ago 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas, antes de ponerme al día en el hilo (muy buen debate) quiero preguntaros algo,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo respecto a una nueva reforma en las pensiones?
> 
> He estado mirando un poco por encima el foro y no he visto nada.




Evidentemente el Gobierno tiene una agenda oculta en ciernes sobre las pensiones con medidas inevitables

- desincentivar las prejubilaciones
- retrasar las jubilaciones
- acorralar el patrimonio del jubilado, forzándole a que lo transforme en un seguro de pensión vitalicia mediante incentivos fiscales (actualmente en trámite parlamentario) y medidas represivas (principalmente en Sucesiones) para poder reducirle la pensión pública; es decir, la pensión pública será "asistencializada", se modulará en función de unos ingresos a cuya obtención va a ser forzado.

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Ago 2014)

Chester dijo:


> Evidentemente el Gobierno tiene una agenda oculta en ciernes sobre las pensiones con medidas inevitables
> 
> - desincentivar las prejubilaciones
> - retrasar las jubilaciones
> ...



Claros síntomas de que el sistema de pensiones público está quebrado.

En otro orden de cosas, hoy a las 14:30 publican el IPC de USA así como el porcentaje de nuevas casas empezadas a construir, será interesante ver cómo manipulan el precio en directo.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 12:52 ----------

Por cierto, ¿estáis leyendo el hilo oficial de la plata? Hay un tío que acaba de encargar 10 mil onzas físicas en un solo pedido :8:. ¿Es esto lo que se llama mano fuerte?


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Ago 2014)

5 minutos para la manipulación del precio de los metales, sacad las palomitas.


----------



## xmaniac (19 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿estáis leyendo el hilo oficial de la plata? Hay un tío que acaba de encargar 10 mil onzas físicas en un solo pedido :8:. ¿Es esto lo que se llama mano fuerte?



no...se fabrican millones de onzas de plata por CECA por año. una compra de 10000 no es una mano fuerte. cuantas compra el andorrano, por ejemplo, para vender en el mercado retail a su vez? y el andorrano no es más que una tienda española dedicada al tema..


----------



## oinoko (19 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿estáis leyendo el hilo oficial de la plata? Hay un tío que acaba de encargar 10 mil onzas físicas en un solo pedido :8:. ¿Es esto lo que se llama mano fuerte?



Trading : Cacho_troll te ha llamado mano fuerte !!!!!
....... Saluda que te veamos las manos !!!!
En fin, que nivel !

10.000 onzas son 170.000 Euros. Aproximadamente lo que cuesta un pisito en Vallecas. No está nada mal para gastarselo en una "cubertería", pero de ahí a mano fuerte hay por lo menos 4 ó 5 ceros de diferencia.

Si pensaramos un poco antes de escribir.....

Saludos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Ago 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Trading : Cacho_troll te ha llamado mano fuerte !!!!! :XX:
> En fin, que nivel !
> 
> 10.000 onzas son 170.000 Euros. Aproximadamente lo que cuesta un pisito en Vallecas. No esta nada mal para gastarselo en una cuberteria, pero de ahí a mano fuerte van por lo menos 3 o 4 ceros.
> ...



Pues para mí es mucho dinero, será que soy pobre.


----------



## atom ant (19 Ago 2014)

Hay gente que tiene tanto dinero que, en fin, comprar 10 mil onzas físicas a $20 cuando en el último año y medio ha estado el precio más tiempo por debajo que por encima tampoco me parece la gran jugada.... y además contarlo en un foro me parece ya de un temerario total.

en estos momentos el AG a $19,44... soporte importante 18,5-19

saludos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Ago 2014)

*CONSEJO PARA COMPRAR ONZAS ORO*

Cómo veis el precio del oro actualmente?. Está barato, está caro, comprarías más o venderías?. 

De antemano, permiso a la forma típica de entender la inversión en metales para un buen metalero. Ya sé todo eso de acumular para los hijos, de que es el único dinero, etc (a mí me la suda eso, pero no pienso discutirlo).

Me explico. No soy metalero, pero me planteo una inversión de unas 20 onzas de filarmónicas, eagles y krugerrands para un período...lo suficientemente rentable (o no muy desfavorecido al menos). 

También tengo unas 500 onzas de plata que cambiaría (según precio o ratio) por oro. Lo cierto es que, pese a que hay defensores de la inversión en plata, fastidia un tanto su peso y volumen frente al Au. Y encima, desmoraliza verlas a 15-18 euros tanto tiempo.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hay gente que tiene tanto dinero que, en fin, comprar 10 mil onzas físicas a $20 cuando en el último año y medio ha estado el precio más tiempo por debajo que por encima tampoco me parece la gran jugada.... y además contarlo en un foro me parece ya de un temerario total.
> 
> en estos momentos el AG a $19,44... soporte importante 18,5-19
> 
> saludos



Las ha comprado a 22,46$ según el recibo que ha posteado, pero eso sí, sin IVA.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:13 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> También tengo unas 500 onzas de plata que cambiaría (según precio o ratio) por oro. Lo cierto es que, pese a que hay defensores de la inversión en plata, fastidia un tanto su peso y volumen frente al Au.



¿Veis como tenía razón? En cuanto vas ahorrando más dinero vas prefiriendo más el oro que la plata, así que extendiéndolo a las manos fuertes, éstas deben comprar más oro que plata. Me parece que voy a cerrar la posición en la plata antes de lo previsto...


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> no...se fabrican millones de onzas de plata por CECA por año. una compra de 10000 no es una mano fuerte. cuantas compra el andorrano, por ejemplo, para vender en el mercado retail a su vez? y el andorrano no es más que una tienda española dedicada al tema..



Encima si van como Jesucristo multiplicando los panes y los peces mediante contratos de papel en donde te multiplican unos pocos euros por miles de onzas.

Esas 10000 onzas solo quedan en anécdota (por ahora)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ago 2014)

Una pregunta tonta:
Si voy a comprar una onza de oro físico como se que es 100% de oro y no tungsteno bañado?

Me refiero a saberlo sin taladrar la pieza.


----------



## Crise (19 Ago 2014)

Hay unas básculas especiales que combinan el desplazamiento volumétrico por inmersión y el peso. Valen una leña. Como no te la vas a comprar te recomendaría que compres en un lugar de tu confianza. Yo hace mucho tiempo que estoy fuera del tema, pero El Andorrano tenía fama de honrado. A él le vendí 750 gr. una vez. Ciode también tiene buena fama: le compré 750 gr. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Ago 2014)

Hola Fernando, a mí también me parece muy raro que gasten este cartucho ahora, y mas con la nep de los cojones que tanto cm trae por aquí. 

Por eso pregunté, ya que es muy probable que esté confundido mi compañero, además ya se sabría por aquí. 

Respecto al interesante debate que llevais, sé que el nivel de endeudamiento de las familias está relacionado con lo "avanzado y desarrollado" de un país. 

Tenemos al usano medio con un nivel de endeudamiento de entre un 90 y 95% respecto a su salario, por lo cual es muy normal que cuando el ciudadano pierde su trabajo, prácticamente se queda en la calle y se va con lo puesto a otra ciudad para encontrar trabajo, volviendo a comenzar su endeudamiento otra vez respecto a sus ingresos.

En España antes de la champion league, el nivel de endeudamiento era del 60% y ahora está entre el 80 y 85%, así que en pocos años hemos vivido un "avance y desarrollo" acojonante.

Creo que es la manera en que nos tendrán controlados, el forero bertok bien dice que la nueva de destrucción masiva es la deuda.

Parece que teniendonos endeudados hasta el limite les deja poco margen para crear una inflación, porque con ella nuestras deudas se desvanecerian rápidamente, pero el cabo suelto que falta para que aunque haya inflación es el interés variable.

Con ello jugarán y nos tendrán con el aliento en el cogote siempre.

Antes que MPs, lo mejor será reducir deudas

Saludos

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 17:33 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta:
> Si voy a comprar una onza de oro físico como se que es 100% de oro y no tungsteno bañado?
> 
> Me refiero a saberlo sin taladrar la pieza.



Te aconsejaría que tus primeras compras las hicieras en sitios de confianza con garantías (factura, devolución, etc.), te saldrá un poco más caro pero valdrá la pena.

Luego cojes la moneda y la comparas con sus características oficiales, la ventaja de las monedas es que es mas difícil falsificarlas.

Poco a poco reconocerás el oro de verdad.

Yo no soy ningún experto ni mucho menos, pero cada día se aprende más, lo importante es estar en el juego y que vivas las cosas tú mismo

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 17:37 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *CONSEJO PARA COMPRAR ONZAS ORO*
> 
> Cómo veis el precio del oro actualmente?. Está barato, está caro, comprarías más o venderías?.
> 
> ...



Si sólo quieres tu metal para especular, lo más recomendable es el oro papel, lo puedes comprar y vender en instantes, sin embargo, 20 onzas no las podrás vender rápidamente a un precio adecuado (mira el spread de las tiendas).

En mi caso yo compro MPs porque no confío en el papel pintado, su impresión descontrolada me cabrea en sobremanera porque es deuda para mis hijos.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (19 Ago 2014)

En mi corta etapa como metalero he entendido una cosa: el oro no puede considerarse una inversión, sería como considerar al dinero en sí mismo como inversión.

Sólo hay un escenario en el que compraría oro y plata físicos, no de papel, y sería si hubiera riesgo inminente de que España se saliera del euro, ya que la futura peseta o como se llamara valdría la mitad a los pocos meses y la cuarta parte a los pocos años.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 18:08 ----------




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Exacto, tal como os dije páginas atrás que la esperaba y, tal como dije también, acabo de ponerme largo comprando 0.2 lotes de CFDs sobre futuros de la plata (que son como los futuros pero que no vencen), para que me entendáis, con los beneficios que llevo del corto en el EURUSD (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../519442-eurusd-a-bajar-hasta-1-21-minimo.html) acabo de comprar *1.000 onzas *de plata, exactamente en *20$*.
> 
> Y aquí os dejo un análisis técnico a corto plazo, la espero a 22$ para finales de agosto / principios de septiembre, cuando rompa el canal bajista actual, ahora mismo se encuentra en el fondo del canal por lo que es previsible que rebote; luego, para octubre bajará un poco por el miedo al tapering de la Fed, aunque pienso que está parcialmente descontado, y finalmente, para los 25$ a finales de año / principios de 2015, en cualquier caso cerraré la posición antes de que la Fed suba los tipos o el mismo día que los suba. El stop loss lo he puesto en 18$, aunque no creo que los pierda.
> 
> Así que, temporalmente y mientras mantenga abierta la posición, me convierto en metalero , aunque un metalero "virtual" porque onzas físicas de momento no tengo ninguna. Deseadme suerte.



Cerrada la posición en 19,422 con 441€ (433 + 8 de intereses) de pérdidas, ya no considero a la plata como una inversión sino como un seguro y tampoco creo en el análisis técnico.


----------



## Crise (19 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> En mi corta etapa como metalero he entendido una cosa: el oro no puede considerarse una inversión, sería como considerar al dinero en sí mismo como inversión.
> 
> Sólo hay un escenario en el que compraría oro y plata físicos, no de papel, y sería si hubiera riesgo inminente de que España se saliera del euro, ya que la futura peseta o como se llamara valdría la mitad a los pocos meses y la cuarta parte a los pocos años.



Yo si tuviese dinero sí que compraría oro. En el 2012 tenía unos 30.000 euros -poco menos- que no iba a necesitar durante un año, y compré oro. La alternativa era una cuenta corriente de alta remuneración, pero me arriesgué con el metal. En ese año, sin trabajarlo, gané unos 5.000 euros. Me dio mucho gusto. Y pude ganar más, porque a los 7 meses de comprar, más o menos, el oro tocó máximos históricos, pero yo no estuve fino. Recuerdo que eran algo así como 1.800 ó 1.900 dólares la onza y todos estábamos ansiando los 2.000 que nunca llegaron. Fue un septiembre.

Los escenarios que planteaban CarlosZorro, Putin Reloaded y toda esta peña no van a llegar de momento. El MadMax está todavía muy lejos. Tal vez jamás llegue.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ago 2014)

Crise dijo:


> Yo si tuviese dinero sí que compraría oro. En el 2012 tenía unos 30.000 euros -poco menos- que no iba a necesitar durante un año, y compré oro. La alternativa era una cuenta corriente de alta remuneración, pero me arriesgué con el metal. En ese año, sin trabajarlo, gané unos 5.000 euros. Me dio mucho gusto. Y pude ganar más, porque a los 7 meses de comprar, más o menos, el oro tocó máximos históricos, pero yo no estuve fino. Recuerdo que eran algo así como 1.800 ó 1.900 dólares la onza y todos estábamos ansiando los 2.000 que nunca llegaron. Fue un septiembre.
> 
> Los escenarios que planteaban CarlosZorro, Putin Reloaded y toda esta peña no van a llegar de momento. El MadMax está todavía muy lejos. Tal vez jamás llegue.



Yo fui de los más críticos con la idea de tratar las materias primas como un seguro, y comenté en varias ocasiones que no se puede entrar en este mercado sin estar dispuesto a sufrir correcciones del 50%. Son inversiones muy volátiles, agresivas y de alto riesgo. Pero sigo opinando que tienen un enorme potencial en este ciclo secular alcista. Ahora estamos al final de un onda correctiva muy destructiva, especialmente para los que no captaron correctamente la idea del largo plazo, o no supieron cubrir posiciones adecuadamente.

El crudo podría caer hasta los 70$/barril (coste medio de extracción), no mucho más. Los metales preciosos van correlacionados pero como han sufrido un castigo mayor probablemente la corrección se agote "pronto".

Y con respecto al madmaxismo, cada día que pasa soy más madmaxista. Espero un colapso monetario importante antes del año 2030.


----------



## atom ant (19 Ago 2014)

Máximum, es evidente que cree en el AT porque ha vendido al perder los $19,5

por cierto creo que los CFDs indexados a futuros parece que no vencen porque hacen roll-over...

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ago 2014)

He investigado donde podría comprar oro físico online fiable y he encontrado esta web. Alguna experiencia con ellos? 8:
APMEX | Why APMEX? | APMEX.com
Buy Gold Online | Buy 1 oz Credit Suisse Gold Bar .9999 Fine (In Assay) | APMEX.com
Hay que darse prisa antes de una posible caída del Euro.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta:
> Si voy a comprar una onza de oro físico como se que es 100% de oro y no tungsteno bañado?
> 
> Me refiero a saberlo sin taladrar la pieza.



Bueno, en este sentido hay miles de post. Hace bien poco he visto los tratos esos de Ebay que en una sola herramienta simple te proporcionan diámetro, grosor, peso...si unes a conocer un poco mucho las monedas, comprarlas en sitios de confianza...pues no es tan arriesgado. Hasta densitómetros caseros existen y algún post he visto en este sentido en este foro (aunque personalmente creo que tampoco es necesario llegar a eso). 



miaavg dijo:


> Las monedas falsas *no pueden ser de Tungsteno*. Es imposible.
> 
> Las monedas falsas pueden ser de otros materiales pero en ese caso las medidas y peso nunca serán coincidentes, bien lo uno o lo otro o ambas.
> 
> PD: Antes de rebatir mi afirmación piensen bien el motivo.



Pues...no sé. Lo único que conozco de tungsteno es el Rado de mi mujer. Ese reloj es de cerámica de ese material y es virtualmente irrayable. Es por este motivo?, porque no se podría grabar, me refiero 

Bueno, para tener igual medida y peso el material debería tener la misma densidad, cierto?. Claro que se pueden mezclar dos materiales para compensar el uno con el otro. 



Refinanciado dijo:


> Si sólo quieres tu metal para especular, lo más recomendable es el oro papel, lo puedes comprar y vender en instantes, sin embargo, 20 onzas no las podrás vender rápidamente a un precio adecuado (mira el spread de las tiendas).
> 
> En mi caso yo compro MPs porque no confío en el papel pintado, su impresión descontrolada me cabrea en sobremanera porque es deuda para mis hijos.



Ahí está el quid. Que yo no me fío del oro en papel. Bueno, como de cualquier fondo, pero los conozco de otros tipos, los de fondos en MPs y Vaults no me han inspirado confianza nunca. Los vault menos. 

O sea, si invierto en MPs será en físico. Ya lo hice hace unos años, un poco a lo bestia y salió bien porque sonó la flauta. Ahora me planteo una inversión modesta, pero también segura. Por varios motivos, creo que en metal físico, y en monedas de 1 Oz (o menos, pero entonces sí que me sale más caro, y no es para conservarlo toda la vida o darlo a mis hijos, pero si se terciara, no hay inconveniente).



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> En mi corta etapa como metalero he entendido una cosa: el oro no puede considerarse una inversión, sería como considerar al dinero en sí mismo como inversión.
> 
> Sólo hay un escenario en el que compraría oro y plata físicos, no de papel, y sería si hubiera riesgo inminente de que España se saliera del euro, ya que la futura peseta o como se llamara valdría la mitad a los pocos meses y la cuarta parte a los pocos años.



Ya advertí en mi post que sabía que hay gente que opina así, pero nunca me ha convencido. Yo no soy metalero puro. 

En el escenario que tu planteas, yo ya he tomado posición. Tengo una cuenta en dólares (USD) y no en España (declarada, cómo no). 

Bueno, no viene mucho al caso, en cualquier caso me refería a que no pongo los huevos en el mismo cesto. 

Pero los huevos que ponga en MPs también me gustaría que estuvieran seguros


----------



## xmaniac (19 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta:
> Si voy a comprar una onza de oro físico como se que es 100% de oro y no tungsteno bañado?
> 
> Me refiero a saberlo sin taladrar la pieza.



compra en sitios de fiar. compra una báscula de precisión(20€) y algo estilo 1oz Gold Coin Scale Eagle Krugerrand Maple Leaf. Not The Fisch Balance Gauge. | eBay te permite un test muy rápido de las onzas más comunes

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 18:36 ----------




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Cerrada la posición en 19,422 con 441€ (433 + 8 de intereses) de pérdidas, ya no considero a la plata como una inversión sino como un seguro y tampoco creo en el análisis técnico.



no te puedo decir mucho, yo he perdido en el casino ese dinero y más pero siempre lo consideré ocio. en plan inversión no sé cómo hacéis estas cosas. 20 onzas en físico que tenías ya para empezar una colección


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Ago 2014)

Bueno, estas dos herramientas en Ebay cuestan unos 20 euros (ambas). Y realmente son útiles. Y falta un pie de rey, pero yo me conformo con una regla de esas de publicidad  .


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Ago 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Bueno, estas dos herramientas en Ebay cuestan unos 20 euros (ambas). Y realmente son útiles. *Y falta un pie de rey,* pero yo me conformo con una regla de esas de publicidad  .



En el Lidl, un par de veces al año, tienen un pie de rey digital mas que aceptable por 9,99€.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Y la crisis del Euro sigue:
> Los 3 cambios que necesita Europa
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso, por eso no va a bajar de los 70$...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, cada cual tiene que optar por aquello que considere más conveniente... Y SI, tener MPs "físicos" es una buena opción, sobre todo "preventiva", pero para aquellos que podáis tener deuda también es conveniente que os la vayáis sacando. Por tanto, vamos a ser "realistas" y consecuentes con nuestras posibilidades, de manera que se puede dedicar una parte del "disponible" a los MPs, pero de ninguna manera hay que priorizarlos si no tenemos cierta independencia económica.

Además, es que también hay que "diversificar" y de acuerdo a nuestros conocimientos económico-financieros. Y sobre todo no hay que hacer caso a lo que algunos podamos escribir, simplemente leerlo y si nos convence, pues sacáis vuestras propias conclusiones y tomáis el camino que estiméis más oportuno...

Yo siempre digo que una buena "diversificación" debe tener de todo un poco, aunque los que nos declaramos "metaleros" extremos, está claro que tenemos una fuerte sobreponderación en los MPs "físicos", pero hay que aclarar que la "filosofía" que tenemos al respecto la mayor parte de nosotros no va asociada a la "inversión". Eso que quede bien claro.

Quien espere fuertes "plusvalías" en los MPs es posible que precise de "tiempo" y, posiblemente, bastante... El férreo control a que están sometidos hace imposible que sea optimista en el corto plazo y podemos tirarnos ni se sabe con el actual lateral/bajista y que nos está proporcionando un gran "aburrimiento". Por otro lado, el dinero no confía en ellos y ya se está viendo... así que marcha hacia los Bonos, Bolsas, Divisas, etc.

En fin, que será una cuestión de mucha paciencia. Los que ya andamos un poco hasta las "cejas" de MPs, pues ahí están... Aquellos que no tengan o sólo en una pequeña proporción, deberían "considerarlos" ya que estos precios "parecen" atractivos, pero sin "marearse"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 22:36 ----------

Cuando hablo de "prevención" tengo en cuenta cosas como la siguiente...

- La crisis de deuda y el default en Argentina en 2014

Y el mundo sigue con su escalada bélica...

- S-400, Su-35 y submarinos AMUR: China y Rusia negocian un acuerdo militar histórico


----------



## atom ant (19 Ago 2014)

supongo que cuanto más relieve tenga la moneda, las búfalo p.ej, resultará más dificil calcular el volumen, a la vez que también será más facil para el falsificador ajustar el peso


----------



## atom ant (20 Ago 2014)

No olvidemos echar de vez en cuando un vistazo al cobre, si rompe el anterior mínimo reciente, seguramente se va hasta los 3$/L, y en teoría la plata detrás, o viceversa


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2014)

Os dejo una serie de noticias...

Nada, que siguen las señales de "enfriamiento" en la Economía mundial, en este caso los datos son de México y sobre ello trata lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ECONOMÍA MEXICANA, ESTANCADA: 67 FOTOGRAFÍAS

Otro buen programa de Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en español: La fracturación hidráulica: secreto de Estado (E642)

- Aquellos "brotes verdes" que ya cagaron las cabras...

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Recovery Mirage in Spain Dissipates Into Ashes


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ago 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...like-golds-sudden-ignorance-geopolitical-risk


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Ago 2014)

@ Dekalogo10: Pienso que deberías aclarar tus ideas, por una parte quieres invertir en MPs para obtener un rendimiento en dinero fiat, pero por otra, no te fías del oro-papel.

Recuerda que lo que meterás en tu inversión es dinero fiat y esperas obtener un rendimiento en dinero fiat, me atrevería a decir que hay un sinfin de posibilidades con mayor potencial a corto plazo que los MPs.

Los MPs están en la mira de la élite y no dejarán que su precio fluctue por libre y lo contendrán todo lo que puedan, manipulandolo a su beneficio (para arriba o para abajo) durante un tiempo que no sabemos cuanto será.

Saludos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Ago 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> @ Dekalogo10: Pienso que deberías aclarar tus ideas, por una parte quieres invertir en MPs para obtener un rendimiento en dinero fiat, pero por otra, no te fías del oro-papel.
> 
> Recuerda que lo que meterás en tu inversión es dinero fiat y esperas obtener un rendimiento en dinero fiat, me atrevería a decir que hay un sinfin de posibilidades con mayor potencial a corto plazo que los MPs.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he hablado de *a corto plazo*. 

Para mí, el tener oro es como tener una finca rústica, o cualquier otro bien. No es puramente especulativo. No sé si me explico bien. 

El tenerlo en físico pues es simple. No me fío de los CFDs ni los fondos basados en MPs ni mucho menos en Vaults. En cambio, puedo invertir en algun fondo o valores, aunque cada día menos (a más edad menos arriesgo y menos fortuna pretendo hacer).

Entiendo lo de dinero fiat y "dinero real", (jejeje  ), hasta tengo libros de ese tal Malloney y de la saga de "padre rico, padre pobre". 

pero en definitiva, para mí el oro es ORO, y el dinero es DINERO. .


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2014)

Lo que está claro es que la "impresora" no va a arreglar la Economía mundial... Dejo un interesante artículo...

- ANÁLISIS- Las economías mundiales empeoran pese a la abundancia de dinero Por Reuters

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 19:41 ----------

Pues, como son una gente que me caen muy bien, dejo el siguiente enlace...

- SACA EL DINERO DEL BANCO Y PONLO EN EL TEJADO | Josep Pamies blog

¡Ojo! que no tengo nada que ver con ellos, simplemente tengo simpatía por sus iniciativas.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2014)

"La diferencia entre el genio y la estupidez es que el genio tiene sus límites." Albert Einstein

Os dejo un muy buen artículo y digno de "enmarcar"...

- Bubbles, Bubbles Everywhere | HoweStreet.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2014)

El oro y el dinero son tipos distintos de riqueza. Si no me equivoco, hay tres clases de riqueza:


Primaria: Tierras de cultivo, bosques, rios, lagos y mares donde pescar, minas. En general, sitios en los que mediante el trabajo se obtengan bienes.
Secundaria: Oro, plata, grano, hierro, madera, etc.
Terciara: Promesas de pago sobre las primarias y secunadiras: Acciones, papel moneda, bonos, etc.

Hay que intentar tener, en la medida de las posibilidades de cada uno, un poco de todo, no?


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 Ago 2014)

El oro y el dinero son los medios por los que puedes conseguir(no siempre ni todos)lo que realmente tiene valor,que no deja de ser lo que nos hace falta para vivir.
Lo que necesitamos para vivir es el valor,el oro y el dinero solo es un medio de almacenar nuestras gotas de sudor,si esas que sudamos para conseguirlo.
Luego cada uno ya tendrá que saber a estas alturas lo que le conviene guardar para cuando ya no pueda sudar,yo lo tengo muy claro:
Para largo,oro y plata;para corto euros y para medio tiempo coronas noruegas...sin olvidar lo anteriormente expuesto:a veces hay cosas que según cuando no se pueden comprar...para eso está la prospectiva...adelantarse en lo posible al futuro,,,si los latunes:XX:
un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Bueno, lo habéis dejado tan "claro" que poco más se puede decir, aunque ya son conocidos en este hilo mis comentarios a este respecto. Bien, como karlilatúnya y yo compartimos en este tema casi las mismas "percepciones", pues tendría en cuenta la capacidad adquisitiva de la gente para priorizarlo de la siguiente manera:

- Eliminación de Deuda.
- Vivienda y/o Tierras de Cultivo.
- Despensa + Medicinas + Equipamiento general.
- Liquidez: Bancolchón + Sistema.
- Divisas físicas: Francos Suizos (CHF) y Coronas Noruegas (NOK).
- Plata y Oro por ese orden. Lo siento, pero yo soy "platero" y creo en lo que creo...
- Fondos de inversión monetarios en las divisas reseñadas.
- Acciones en empresas sólidas que puedan "aislarse" de los "terremotos" de todo tipo.
- Renta Fija también en divisas sólidas.

Y algo que no le gusta al Sistema, pero que es muy popular en los EE.UU.: la inversión en Plomo y Cobre... Sirven para defender la familia y las propiedades que se puedan tener.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Leunam (21 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Eliminación de Deuda.
> - Vivienda y/o Tierras de Cultivo.
> - Despensa + Medicinas + Equipamiento general.
> - Liquidez: Bancolchón + Sistema.
> ...



Buenas, puestos a pedir (siento no tener conocimientos para poder aportar) ¿podrías poner algún ejemplo de esos fondos y acciones que comentas?

Saludos y gracias
Manu


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 Ago 2014)

Cuando todos los negocios fallan por falta de clientes,abre una panadería...es lo único que necesita de verdad tu posible cliente,eso y agua.
Por lo tanto invertir en grandes compañías de alimentos no es mala idea.Eso o de armas.
EDITO para sumar también las compañías de medicamentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, puestos a pedir (siento no tener conocimientos para poder aportar) ¿podrías poner algún ejemplo de esos fondos y acciones que comentas?
> 
> Saludos y gracias
> Manu



Hola, Manu: En su momento, y en otro foro, dí los nombres de los fondos de inversión monetarios y ahora no estoy muy al día al respecto. Tienes la web de Morningstar donde podrás buscarlos. Recuerdo dos, pero tendrás que "actualizar" la información, y te doy sus nombres:

- Vontobel Fund Swiss Money B
- Nordea - 1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve Fund E

Tienes que buscar siempre fondos monetarios que estén comercializados en sus divisas de origen, es decir CHF y NOK.

La referencia a este tipo de fondos viene porque algunos tenemos en cuenta, entre otras cosas, la siguiente posibilidad:

- ¿Qué pasaría con sus fondos si España sale del euro? | Morningstar

Actualmente, las Bolsas están muy caras y no es recomendable entrar ahora. Vamos, yo sólo tengo unas acciones de la que fue una multinacional "modélica" y que llevan años suspendidas de cotización... Por tanto, en lo personal, no soy muy "próximo" a las acciones bursátiles.

El tipo de acciones a las que me refería son conocidas como "defensivas" y, básicamente, pertenecen a los sectores eléctrico y alimenticio. Luego, hay que considerar el tema de la divisa en que esté posicionada la empresa que pueda interesar.

Ejemplos que te puedo dar de la Bolsa americana serían Coca-Cola, Procter Gamble y Walt-Mart.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (21 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "La diferencia entre el genio y la estupidez es que el genio tiene sus límites." Albert Einstein
> 
> Os dejo un muy buen artículo y digno de "enmarcar"...
> 
> - Bubbles, Bubbles Everywhere | HoweStreet.com



Hace poco termine de leer "Codigo Rojo" versión española editada por Deusto) el libro escrito por el autor del articulo. Aunque sus tesis son muy conocidas proporciona abundante e interesante información. Recomendable en mi opinión.

Sobre un link a RT donde se mencionaba el "inminente" mega-contrato de armas entre Rusia y China quería comentar que tiene bastante interes más alla de "ejemplo" de batir de tambores, por que en mi opinión desvelara, o al menos dejara entreveer la profundidad y alcance de las relaciones ruso-chinas. Pero eso ya es otro tema que no viene al caso (aunque si hay interes me ofrezco a abrir un hilo dedicado al tema donde toca).



> Bueno, lo habéis dejado tan "claro" que poco más se puede decir, aunque ya son conocidos en este hilo mis comentarios a este respecto. Bien, como karlilatúnya y yo compartimos en este tema casi las mismas "percepciones", pues tendría en cuenta la capacidad adquisitiva de la gente para priorizarlo de la siguiente manera:
> 
> - Eliminación de Deuda.
> - Vivienda y/o Tierras de Cultivo.
> ...



No tengo deudas, tengo huerto y vergel, crio gallinas, conejos y patos, despensa grande y llena, liquidez in i out sistema y metales varios, me estaba pensando lo de las divisas íisicas y tendre que examinar los tres últimos puntos. Dicho así debo parecer un Preper!!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Y en estos momentos continúa la "paliza" a los MPs...


----------



## atom ant (21 Ago 2014)

recientemente me ocurrió que al ir a abrir el coche con el mando a distancia resulta que este se había quedado sin pila... pues el caso es que me quedé entre 5 y 10 segundos bloqueado... no me daba el bolo abrir la puerta mecanicamente con la llave de toda la vida, yo que me creia tan listo.

y esa es la gran pregunta, ¿sabré reaccionar rapidamente o me quedaré mirando como un lelo?

a grandes rasgos sé más o menos qué hacer pero supongo que necesito establecer unos automatismos,,, un plan.

sip.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Amigo Mochuelo: Lamentablemente, cada día que pasa van más de la mano conceptos como "metalero" y "prepper"...Eso sí, salvando las distancias que tenemos respecto a los americanos. Ellos cuentan con más tradición e información sobre todo esto y aquí pasamos más como "paranoicos"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 14:53 ----------

# atom ant: En la vida hay que tener estrategias continuas y SI, si no haces nada "preventivo", pues te quedarás con "cara de tonto"... Tampoco los que hemos hecho los "deberes" tenemos nada asegurado, pero bueno imagino que ya conoces la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga... ¿No?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 15:25 ----------

- El oro pierde brillo por la fortaleza del dólar | Investing.com


----------



## atom ant (21 Ago 2014)

Hola Fernando, no me refiero a un plan para la supervivencia física, eso seria bastante facil, supervivencia del patrimonio. P.ej. antes de encerrarte seis meses en el castillo y echar el cerrojo qué harás con tu dinero fiat. Qué harás cuando la sangre y las lágrimas corran por las calles?, qué haré cuando escuche en el telediario "esto es el final",
¿me quedaré bloqueado como me quedé ante la puerta del coche?


en qué momento hay que quitarse el fiat de encima? ¿hay que quitárselo de encima?acciones? tierras? mercancías?inmuebles?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Yo contemplo todos los escenarios posibles, pero está claro que mis comentarios anteriores están más centrados en la preservación del Patrimonio que en la supervivencia física.

¿Fácil la supervivencia física? Para nada... La mayor parte de la gente no está preparada para soportar situaciones límites y que implican carencias de todo tipo, empezando por lo más básico: comida y medicinas. ¿O qué crees que se envía primero en situaciones catastróficas?

Llegados al punto que comentas lo de menos van a ser las medidas preventivas de preservación de Patrimonio. Y algunos que habremos hecho los "deberes", seguiremos teniendo nuestras opciones: coger las maletas y pirarse con lo buenamente "salvable"; decidir hasta aquí hemos llegado y sumarnos al "holocausto final" y, por último, la "pastilla azul"... En mí caso, y por una simple cuestión de edad y de "ideas", pues me atraiga más la segunda opción, pero claro si "merece la pena"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 18:29 ----------

Acabo de echar un vistazo a la Mierda de "mercados" y, la verdad, es que esto tiene que acabar en "desastre" y que tarde más o menos me parece ya casi irrelevante. Ilustremos: las Bolsas descontando un "mundo feliz"; el Bund en las "nubes" e indicando todo lo contrario y un valor "refugio" como es el Oro recibiendo un fuerte correctivo...

No puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que comenta este artículo que acabo de leer:

- Toca ser defensivos... muy defensivos | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... De "pandereta". ¿Lo veis como esto no puede terminar bien? Y no lo digo porque sea una buena noticia para nuestro país, sino por el "trasfondo"... Y es que tampoco va a ser culpa nuestra que haya Subnormales por estos mundos de Dios.

- España entra en el club de países al que los inversores pagan por comprarle sus letras - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## atom ant (21 Ago 2014)

quiero pensar que hay más posibilidades de una solución económica y política traumática pero ordenada que del caos. una situación estilo preppers con desabastecimiento de alimentos etc no creo que llegase a los seis meses.

comenzar la nueva era con buen pie sería la asignatura.

y....::

los MPs cayendo, cerca de soportes importantes (muy).

Saludos

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 19:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... De "pandereta". ¿Lo veis como esto no puede terminar bien? Y no lo digo porque sea una buena noticia para nuestro país, sino por el "trasfondo"... Y es que tampoco va a ser culpa nuestra que haya Subnormales por estos mundos de Dios.
> 
> - España entra en el club de países al que los inversores pagan por comprarle sus letras - Noticias de Inversión



Hay como demasiado dinero en el mundo, ¿no tienen esa sensación?
... señales del apocalipsis


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Es legítimo que pienses así, pero me has hecho sonreírme y recordar una frase anónima que dice: "Dicen que más vale ser pobre y feliz, que rico y desdichado. Pero, ¿no cabría la posibilidad de arreglar eso para ser, por ejemplo, moderadamente rico y solo un poquito infeliz?

Yo estoy más en la línea de Talleyrand: "Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible." En fin, el tiempo dará su respuesta...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas, está claro que hay mucho "dinero" en el mundo y sobre todo desde que las "impresoras" sacan humo... Y no menos cierto es que ese dinero cada vez está en las manos de menos gente y, en cambio, cada día que pasa la mayor parte de la gente es más pobre. Por ejemplo, la clase media en nuestro país está recibiendo una soberana "paliza" en los últimos años y la pregunta del millón: ¿Qué sucederá cuando no se puedan pagar los abusivos impuestos y cargas que llueven por todos los lados?

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (21 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Qué sucederá cuando no se puedan pagar los abusivos impuestos y cargas que llueven por todos los lados?
> 
> Saludos.



Pues si quieren joder a los ciudadanos:
Corralito? Confiscación/expropiación de bienes? 

Si además de los ciudadanos quieren joder a los acreedores:
¿Impago de deuda? ¿Quita?


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 Ago 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Pues si quieren joder a los ciudadanos:
> Corralito? Confiscación/expropiación de bienes?
> 
> Si además de los ciudadanos quieren joder a los acreedores:
> ¿Impago de deuda? ¿Quita?



No sucederá.Saben que contestaríamos con plomo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No sucederá.Saben que contestaríamos con plomo.



Amigo, karlilatúnya: Pues, no sé qué decirte... Aunque, hasta el perro más cobarde, cuando está acorralado, intenta la escapada mordiendo, así que habrá que seguir teniendo esperanza en que se recuperen algunas "señas de identidad" como eran los HUEVOS y éstos siempre los han tenido gente de diferentes ideologías. Y es que eso suele ir más asociado a lo que algunos conocemos como "valores" que a los "colores", aunque desde luego son perfectamente compatibles.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bukowski (21 Ago 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No sucederá.Saben que contestaríamos con plomo.



Un país donde la gente no conoce las armas mas que por películas difícilmente podrá defenderse usando estos medios. Ademas el acceso legal a las armas está *prohibido* para el público en general, salvo escasas excepciones.

Los que tienen armas son o bien FCSE o cazadores en su mayoría. No cuento la seguridad privada pq tan sólo hacen posesión del arma durante la jornada laboral y son precisamente los que vigilan y custodian los intereses del gran capital. Otros colectivos como joyeros y las escasas licencias que se conceden son por razones de seguridad , y éstos están mas del lado "oscuro"

Una población desarmada es lo que hay, adoctrinada e idiotizada. Los que aquí nos reunimos con cierta claridad de ideas somos una inmensa minoría, tan pequeña que no suponemos ni una amenaza, de lo contrario se hubiese actuado contra dicha minoría.

Veo que el hilo va tomando un "aroma" a Mad-Max, y me parece constructivo, no ya por que pudiese ocurrir, sino por informar y mostrar posibilidades ante una posible implosión del sistema. Esto será difícil que ocurra, quizás no interese a los que mandan, pero el día que sí les interese, mas nos vale estar "medio preparaos".

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Dejo una selección de noticias...

- Premio nobel de economía: "La eurozona sufre un fiasco total"

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/137710-eeuu-huida-record-capital-privado

Muy interesante este artículo y que nos da una "imagen real" de la Economía americana y Wall Street "celebrando" no sé qué...

- This Chart Is a True Picture of What

Y China sigue a lo "suyo"...

- www.mining.com/top-chinese-gold-miner-sets-aside-1bn-for-african-buys-93744/


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Ago 2014)

Mientras no hace falta el ciudadano está indefenso y tranquilo porque come,bebe y disfruta de la vida;quitale la comida,la bebida,sus "pasatiempos" y veras lo pronto que sabe "donde" y "como" se puede conseguir un arma para defenderse del "enemigo"...

pd:soy cazador


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Interesante artículo...

¿Está la civilización industrial abocada a su fin? - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Ago 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Yo nunca he hablado de *a corto plazo*.
> 
> Para mí, el tener oro es como tener una finca rústica, o cualquier otro bien. No es puramente especulativo. No sé si me explico bien.
> 
> ...



Entonces porque te preocupa tanto su precio y si está caro o barato respecto al fiat?

No sé si me explico, quizás puedas buscar en donde te den el precio más ajustado al spot, lo cual me parece estupendo ya que es lo que hago.

Pero si tienes claro que lo valoras como un bien básico que deberías tener, yo no esperaria a que estuviese barato, ya que hoy poy hoy, si puede conseguir una onza a 1000€, quizás mañana la consigas a 950€ o a 1050€ o a ¿...?

Una compra de 20 onzas de un tirón si no te sobra el dinero me parece temerario, pero si vas poco a poco, puedes conseguir un promedio aceptable.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 11:57 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo...
> 
> ¿Está la civilización industrial abocada a su fin? - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana



Muy buen link Fernando, a eso voy con el tema energético al cual vamos de cabeza, no es que se termine el petróleo, pero el coste energético de obtenerlo resultará inviable, independientemente de los billetes que puedas imprimir, es decir, el barril puede ponerse a un griton de dólares, perfectamente la fed podria darle al boton y crearlos, pero esa no es la cuestion, ya no se podrán pagar con virtualidad los bienes de un mundo real, por lo tanto, el mundo industrial que conocemos puede cambiar drásticamente. 

Si sumas el coste energético a la cantidad de desempleo a nivel mundial, te dará como resultado que salga más a cuenta volver a coger el arado y esta vez sin bueyes, volveremos al trabajo manual y a pasar mucha hambre.

Ahora, si añades el cambio climático, pues habrá que joderse muchas temporadas en que no haya buenas cosechas. No olvidemos que la inmigración de Irlandeses a USA se debió a una mala cosecha de... patatas!

Habra que comenzar a estar en forma para que no nos pille en bragas...

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ago 2014)

Rusia entra sin permiso a Ucrania con un convoy de ayuda humanitaria dicen ellos. Oro arriba y bolsa abajo. 
Y los gobernadores de los bancos centrales en simposio. ::


----------



## pisces (22 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> recientemente me ocurrió que al ir a abrir el coche con el mando a distancia resulta que este se había quedado sin pila... pues el caso es que me quedé entre 5 y 10 segundos bloqueado... no me daba el bolo abrir la puerta mecanicamente con la llave de toda la vida, yo que me creia tan listo.
> 
> y esa es la gran pregunta, ¿sabré reaccionar rapidamente o me quedaré mirando como un lelo?
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Desde mi punto de vista suele ser normal que a la primera te quedes mirando con cara "lelo". 

A la segunda (según tus reflejos) seguro que no.

Todo dependerá de tus capacidades de adaptación (que se entrenan), conocimientos, experiencia en ambientes hostiles y suerte.

Tu peor enemigo no serán los otros sino tu capacidad de no entrar en pánico, que suele ser lo más dificil.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 13:18 ----------




bukowski dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *Veo que el hilo va tomando un "aroma" a Mad-Max, y me parece constructivo, no ya por que pudiese ocurrir, sino por informar y mostrar posibilidades ante una posible implosión del sistema. Esto será difícil que ocurra, quizás no interese a los que mandan, pero el día que sí les interese, mas nos vale estar "medio preparaos".*
> 
> Saludos



El Mad-Max existe. Tan facil como pillarse un billete y cruzar el estrecho. Ahí vereis distintos grados y cómo se sobrevive. Por tanto los difíciles e imposibles, particularmente no me atrevería a sentenciar.

Saludos de nuevo al hilo y gracias fernandojcg por mantenerlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero y que va en la misma línea que vengo sosteniendo en el hilo, es decir que China no va a "salvar" a nadie y ya veremos si ni a ellos mismos... Tanto hablar de la "impresión" occidental y de la de éstos QUÉ...

- "China: cuando la burbuja de inversión en inmuebles estalle, los impactos serán brutales?"

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 13:43 ----------

Dejo también lo último que le he leído a Francisco Llinares y que ya sabéis que es uno de mis "favoritos"...

- Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma - Francisco Llinares - Rankia


----------



## bukowski (22 Ago 2014)

pisces dijo:


> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 13:18 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No quiero polemizar en este tema, pues mi postura es clara al respecto, y en algún post anterior ya la expresé.
El mad max ya lo viven aquí muchas familias que no tienen que llevarse a la boca, ni posibilidad de levantar cabeza entre deudas e imposibilidad de encontrar trabajo. Pero no me refiero a que una parte viva esta situación, ni que en otros países se haya vivido permanentemente en la miseria, pues Mali, Mauritania, y muchos paises del África subsahariana lo dejan patente. 
Yo me refiero a que la población en general en España pueda verse en una situación de desabastecimiento, de quitas de sus ahorros y de una subida insostenible de de impuestos. Este sería el escenario del "Mad-max" español, que por el bien de todos, esperemos que no verlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Hola, bukowski: No hay lugar a la polémica por cuanto ambos habláis más o menos de lo mismo y en el fondo tenéis la misma opinión. Me explico: Creo que pisces vive o ha vivido en países lejanos y que podríamos considerar del Tercer Mundo, de manera que allí el "Madmaxismo" se vive en diferentes grados, es decir en mayor o menor escala. Sobre esto, bukowski, no hay nada que explicarte, puesto que eres una persona culta. Ahora bien, tengo la seguridad de que pisces lo vive o ha vivido en "primera persona" y en esos niveles extremos.

Por otro lado, bukowski, tienes toda la razón cuando dices que existe un cierto "Madmaxismo" en importantes capas de la sociedad española. Tengo cierta edad y puedo permitirme "comparar" con otras épocas, así que lo que ahora estoy observando es algo que clama contra la dignidad humana. ¿Cómo es posible que se haya llegado a tal grado de degradación y en tan poco tiempo?

Las respuestas todos las conocemos y, posiblemente, buena parte de la culpa la hayamos tenido casi todos nosotros. Llevamos años de latrocinio desde las clases dirigentes de este país y no hay nadie más contrario que yo al Franquismo, pero es que salvo notables excepciones los que les han sucedido lo han hecho hasta bastante "peor"... Y, sin embargo, no hemos dejado de votar en base a unos "colores" y supuestos ideológicos que la mayoría ni siquiera practican en sus propios hogares.

Es un desastre ver cómo parejas jóvenes van de container en container buscando cualquier cosa que aprovechar y hago referencia a los más jóvenes -hay muchos otros colectivos- porque éstos deberían estar trabajando y no ocupados en esa tarea. Y si ya fallamos en la "base productiva" pues el panorama del país no puede ser más negro azabache...

Resumiendo, que ambos tenéis razón y habláis de lo mismo, pero desde diferentes "perspectivas" y realidades...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (22 Ago 2014)

parece que esta última media hora se están recuperando los metales. Sentido común ante la "caravana humanitaria" rusa.
La yellen ha salido a dar un apoyo a la bolsa y los bonos USA.

ummm....ienso:


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (22 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> parece que esta última media hora se están recuperando los metales. Sentido común ante la "caravana humanitaria" rusa.



Dan igual las noticias, el análisis fundamental, el técnico, da igual todo en referencia al precio de los metales, tienen dinero infinito para bajarlos hasta donde quieran, mientras se mantenga el coeficiente de caja áureo (que no haya más del 3% que reclame su oro de forma física) podrán hundir el precio hasta niveles que ni nos podemos imaginar. No perdáis el tiempo.


----------



## atom ant (22 Ago 2014)

Una cosa es que quieran tirar el precio y otra es que puedan... si se populariza el consumo físico no tienen nada que hacer.

un cierre semanal de la plata sobre los 19,5 AG y 1280 AU sería buena cosa

--------------------

osea, cientos de camiones rusos con la carga sin supervisar han cruzado la frontera de Ucrania sin permiso... cualquier ataque descontrolado va a traer consecuencias mínimo económicas.

pero, en el país de la piruleta la bolsa en máximos

io flipo

dicen que el dinero es miedoso pero estos psicópatas de wall street los veo como muy desbocaos.
miro los gráficos y veo todo caro, la deuda pública de paises arruinados negativa... es la distorsión de la realidad. La sensación que tengo es que como le vuelvan a dar a la impresora irremisiblemente caemos en el agujero... demasiado dinero en el mundo.


----------



## Sistémico (22 Ago 2014)

Pasito a pasito.....

Iraq crisis: Britain and US must not meddle in Iraq, warns Saudi Arabia


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Dan igual las noticias, el análisis fundamental, el técnico, da igual todo en referencia al precio de los metales, tienen dinero infinito para bajarlos hasta donde quieran, mientras se mantenga el coeficiente de caja áureo (que no haya más del 3% que reclame su oro de forma física) podrán hundir el precio hasta niveles que ni nos podemos imaginar. No perdáis el tiempo.



Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Bueno, hasta cierto punto pueden seguir manipulando los MPs, pero no todo dura para siempre y tampoco pueden bajarlos hasta donde quieran. Si pudieran ya lo habrían hecho... ¿No te parece?

Maximum_Trolling, yo me puedo "imaginar" cualquier precio que quieras y es que soy "metalero" viejo, es decir que vengo comprado en el Oro desde los $600 y en la Plata desde los $10, aunque está claro que después he comprado a precios bastante más altos y es que suelo promediar compras en el tiempo.

Bien, dicho esto también te diré que en los "picos" no vendí nada de nada... ¿Por qué? Primero porque no me hacía falta, segundo porque los precios de entonces me parecieron "bajos" y tercero -y el más importante- no tengo plazo temporal...

Debes de entender, Maximum_Trolling, que muchos de los "metaleros" que andamos por este hilo tenemos los MPs como "reserva de valor". Sí, ya sé que es nuestro consabido "mantra", pero la mayoría hemos puesto ahí un dinero que estimamos que nos puede "cubrir" en diferentes escenarios adversos y la cotización no nos procura ningún sentimiento "extraordinario"... Es decir, están para lo que están y lo que menos nos preocupa son las posibles plusvalías o minusvalías. No son ninguna "inversión"... pero con el tiempo y una caña puede que lleguen a serlo. Además, la Historia es muy dilatada en el tiempo y siempre ha tenido "razón": los "patrones" históricos suelen repetirse y los MPs no son ajenos a ellos.

En fin, Maximum_Trolling, también debes entender que los "metaleros" somos a nuestra manera "manos fuertes": podemos cambiar nuestro dinero Fiat por MPs y tenemos la capacidad de poder elegir... Evidentemente, ello se debe también a algo que siempre he comentado: la independencia comienza por la independencia económica.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pisces (22 Ago 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> No quiero polemizar en este tema, pues mi postura es clara al respecto, y en algún post anterior ya la expresé.
> El mad max ya lo viven aquí muchas familias que no tienen que llevarse a la boca, ni posibilidad de levantar cabeza entre deudas e imposibilidad de encontrar trabajo. Pero no me refiero a que una parte viva esta situación, ni que en otros países se haya vivido permanentemente en la miseria, pues Mali, Mauritania, y muchos paises del África subsahariana lo dejan patente.
> * Yo me refiero a que la población en general en España pueda verse en una situación de desabastecimiento, de quitas de sus ahorros y de una subida insostenible de impuestos. Este sería el escenario del, que por el bien de todos, esperemos que no verlo *.
> Saludos.



Solo sugería que se contemple muy cercano y palpable. Quizás se me ha malinterpretado o he malinterpretado.

Pero solo es mi punto de vista y como tal se puede tirar a la papelera sin problema.

También coincido contigo, totalmente, en evitar la polémica.

En definitiva, _Atom ant_ tocó el tema psicológico y pienso que es el tercer pilar fundamental para afrontar algo así. Quizás el que más.


Un saludo


----------



## atom ant (22 Ago 2014)

Tampoco es comparable una situación de desabastecimiento en Mali o en la vieja Europa; en gran parte del planeta están acostumbrados a las calamidades, si un huracán o un terremoto les tira la casa, enseguida se recomponen y organizan. En España no estamos acostumbrados a situaciones extremas, simplemente con que cortasen la luz la población entraría en estado de shock...


edición;
jejej, una semana sin telefonía movil y más de tres se volvían locas.

edición 2:
Pues al final ahí están los metales manteniendo el tipo muy justito, sospecho que como no ocurra nada al convoy ruso la semana que viene les van a zumbar de lo lindo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Bueno, hasta Trump compara EE.UU. con España... Eso sí, a "futuro", pero cercano...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/137926-proximo-colapso-economia-eeuu-revolucion-occidente

Interesantes preguntas las que se formula el articulista...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-19/t...like-golds-sudden-ignorance-geopolitical-risk


----------



## Sistémico (22 Ago 2014)

Russia Moves Artillery Units Into Ukraine, NATO Says


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

Bueno, bueno... Lo que está claro es que el ejército ucraniano no puede con las milicias separatistas y yo diría que en los tiempos modernos ninguna guerrilla, apoyada directamente
por una superpotencia, ha sido derrotada.

Menos bla,bla,bla... porque como el Ejército ruso entre en Ucrania va a ser un "paseo militar" para ellos y que Ucrania no espere una intervención directa de EE.UU/OTAN... los muertos los van a poner ellos y es lo que están haciendo desde que les "empujaron" a iniciar esta "gilipollez".

Dejo un enlace que nos da una visión bastante clara de la evolución de lo que está sucediendo allí...

- Ilovaisk está totalmente controlado por la milicia de Nueva Rusia. Kiev prepara líneas de defensa en retaguardia. Llegan voluntarios franceses a Donbass


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2014)

Interesante trabajo...

www.sinpermiso.info/articulos/ficheros/2clasesmedias.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2014)

Muy bueno este artículo y el análisis que efectúa. Muy "completito"...

- http://sirchartsalot.com/article.php?id=193

---------- Post added 23-ago-2014 at 14:49 ----------

- Moscú dice que la OTAN "miente" sobre el convoy humanitario ruso en Ucrania | Mundo | RIA Novosti

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/v...agricultores-espanoles-serbia-sanciones-rusia


----------



## atom ant (23 Ago 2014)




----------



## vicenteg (23 Ago 2014)

¿qué pensais de entrar ahora mismo a invertir en futuros de oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2014)

vicenteg dijo:


> ¿qué pensais de entrar ahora mismo a invertir en futuros de oro?



En fin, lo siento pero es conocida mí adversión al "papel" en los MPs... Supongo que otros conforeros le podrán dar su opinión al respecto.

Y ahora dejo unos enlaces bastante interesantes.

Aún no negando la "mayor", el articulista también podría mirar de "puertas adentro": los EE.UU. no están "mejor", ni mucho menos...

Eso sí, el gráfico anexo es preocupante y va en la línea de mis últimos comentarios en el hilo, aunque en lo personal yo lo veo más como una posibilidad casi mundial y no ceñida exclusivamente a Europa, aunque la zona Euro está muy "tocada", pero mucho...

- Worse than the 1930s: Europe’s recession is really a depression - The Washington Post

Este es el tipo de artículo que nos gusta a los "plateros" y es que el número de los que estamos "equivocados" va aumentando en el mundo... ¿O, quizás, los "equivocados" son otros...? En fin, como diría atom ant, "divagaciones nocturnas"...

- THE BANKERS REAL THREAT: Physical Silver Bar & Coin Demand : SRSrocco Report


----------



## d-signer (23 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


>



mirare el gráfico, parece buen momentum, pero tiene que comfirmarse la ruptura, la lógica dice que romperá por abajo, si no es asi podria ser un cambio de tendencia en toda regla!!


----------



## vicenteg (23 Ago 2014)

yo soy de tu opinión, fernandojcg, no me hace mucha gracia eso de jugar con papeles, pero al fin y al cabo, lo hacemos a diario con las monedas y billetes. Objetos que tienen como valor el del papel o el metal en el que se imprimen. Todo una mentira sí....

De todas formas, sí me parece que el oro puede subir bastante de aquí a poco, aunque algunos gobiernos como el nuestro se empeñen en decir que ya estamos creciendo, lo estamos haciendo a costa de estar más endeudados, deuda que se convertirá (si ya no lo es) en impagable. Me parece que es muy probable que pueda haber suspensión de pagos de muchos países en los que la deuda ha crecido de forma bestial, i.e. Japón


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2014)

Hola, vicenteg: Está claro que vivimos en un "Matrix" y en eso sí te doy la razón. El mejor ejemplo lo tienes en los que están comprando deuda con interés "negativo" y encima de economías como la nuestra a la que no hace tanto se penalizó con una fuerte presión en la "prima de riesgo". Y se podría "entender" si las cosas hubieran mejorado en España, pero vamos los que pisamos la "calle" no lo vemos por ningún lado... 

También entiendo que en determinadas situaciones personales, pues haya gente que prefiera el apalancamiento que permite el "papel". A corto plazo y de forma transitoria pues podría funcionar, pero sabiendo que los mercados suelen ser una cuestión de "cara y cruz" y hay que "acertar"... 

Si me has leído con anterioridad, vicenteg, ya sabrás que soy un ferviente defensor de la propiedad "física" de los MPs y si pueden estar a "mano" pues mucho mejor. De ahí, mí "adversión" al "papel-metal"...

Yo no soy tan optimista respecto a que el Oro pueda subir "bastante" en el corto plazo. La realidad es que llevamos más de un año chocando contra la resistencia de los $1400 y, visto lo visto últimamente, no hay motivos para esperar un cambio drástico de tendencia y que ahora mismo es lateral/bajista, aunque tendiendo a ésta última.

A "X", es decir a medio y/o largo plazo, SI que soy muy optimista. Es una cuestión de que la "Realidad" se imponga al "Matrix" y no sabemos el tiempo que ello pueda llevar, pero estoy convencido de que en pocos años vamos a empezar a salir de dudas y, posiblemente, de forma muy "abrupta"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## taurus (23 Ago 2014)

Será cuestión de almacenar mp poco a poco pero sin descanso pues.


----------



## bukowski (24 Ago 2014)

vicenteg dijo:


> ¿qué pensais de entrar ahora mismo a invertir en futuros de oro?



Yo no soy partidario del papel, soy de la opinión de Fernando, el metal en físico y a mano.

Y ojo que se puede hacer dinero con los futuros, pero lo mismo puedes hacer en un casino. Los motivos que te puedo dar al respecto son claros: 

1- Existe manipulación. Es difícil predecir el movimiento, cuando debe bajar sube, y viceversa, me recuerda demasiado al rojo-negro, par-impar.
2- Invirtiendo en papel se alimenta a la "matrix", y yo por ahí no paso, hace tiempo decidí que no colaboraba con el "enemigo" aunque pudiera beneficiarme, ya que entendí que aunque hoy gane unas monedas, mañana me quitarán unos billetes. Esta es una decisión personal, es mas una posición al respecto nacida del convencimiento que una razón de inversión.
3- Si se invierte en papel, es para obtener FIAT, y creo que puede haber valores mas interesantes que los MP´s para tal fin, aunque todos con sus riesgos.

Espero haberle ayudado, aunque mi intención no era desmotivar su inversión ::

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2014)

Excelente artículo de Thierry Meyssan. Vale la pena...

- El inicio del cambio de rumbo mundial, por Thierry Meyssan

---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 08:50 ----------

Estos HdP SI que saben discernir entre la Realidad y el Matrix, pero para lo que les interesa y a costa de vampirizar a los más débiles. Y encima que se nos haya obligado a rescatarlos... ¡Manda cojones!

- La banca no ve la recuperación de Rajoy: sigue quedándose pisos y sin dar crédito - Noticias de Economía


----------



## nando551 (24 Ago 2014)

Otro más que solo quiere mp´s en físico.

Es un riesgo coger papel, si hay ya más de 100 papeles por cada onza.
Cada vez estoy más convencido de que todo lo que estamos viviendo esta siendo orquestado magistralmente. 
A china se la está dejando amasar oro, mientrás por lo bajini ya deben de tener un plan ideado para hacer volver la convertibilidad a las monedas con oro.

Mientras tanto seguiremos bien atentos a la realidad de los acontecimientos, rogando que no ocurran más desgracias, y continuando comprando fisico en oro y plata.

Porque realmente su precio está muy infravalorado, tanto el oro que se extrae "asesinamente" con mercurio y cianuro, y el daño que sufre el medio ambiente no está reflejado en el precio y la plata que dia a dia continuan bajando los inventarios disponibles, y que no tardará en dar síntomas de agotamiento. Y ahí ya será demasiado tarde y habrá un periodo de boom de los metales, hasta que abran nuevas minas que satisfagan al demanda.

Pero de momento como el Comex sigue medianamente "vivo" podremos ver todavia muchísima bajada.

Si hace 10 años estaba regalado tanto el oro como plata, que no dice que no podemos verla en niveles similares. Tan solo han pasado 10 años. 
Podríamos decir que su coste puede ser el doble que hace 10 años, pero mucho más , por pura lógica no.

Podemos ver lo que no nos imaginamos.
Pero al menos soy consciente de lo que quiero hacer y a donde quiero llegar.
Quiero seguir comprando cada 2-3 meses suba o baje (no tengo bola de cristal a corto plazo, pero sí a largo plazo) y quiero llegar a donde mis circunstancias me permitan, si sigo trabajando y todo sigue parecido cuando me jubile dentro de 30 años tendre un colchón de plata y de oro. 
Aunque es probable que en 10 o 15 años se nos aparezca una oportunidad y nos podamos jubilar los metaleros antes de plazo, todo entra dentro de lo probable.
Tan probable como que la moneda fiduciaria siga perdiendo valor.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2014)

Inteligente e "irónico" artículo sobre el inefable Paul Krugman...

- Krugman’s Kryptonite - The New York Sun

Muy interesante...

- World-first gold bond gets bank cheap funds - FAST NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Excelente artículo de Thierry Meyssan. Vale la pena...
> 
> - El inicio del cambio de rumbo mundial, por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> ...



Cuando la gente termine de quitarse la "neblina"de delante de los ojos ,y vea la realidad;empezará el baile, y no mirará de que "partido" es la cabeza del político.Son todos iguales,ahora y siempre los políticos patrios NO están a nuestra altura.Ya lo dicen:desde que murió Carlos III estamos huérfanos políticamente.
Un saludo.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 20:37 ----------




taurus dijo:


> Será cuestión de almacenar mp poco a poco pero sin descanso pues.



Y tener la boca cerrada,ni tu mujer tiene que "saber"
En esta cuestión tu mano derecha "NO" tiene que saber lo que hace la izquierda o viceversa.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2014)

Excelente artículo y que podríamos aplicar a nuestro país. Trata sobre la inflación "real" -la de nuestro bolsillo- vs la "oficial", es decir "Realidad" vs "Matrix"...

- Inflation Watch: Is The $5 Bill The New $1 Bill? | Zero Hedge

Y esto da para "pensar" -SI, que todavía es "gratis"-...

- Free Money for Germany Is Bad News for Euro - Bloomberg View


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2014)

La "Realidad" en nuestro país vs las mentiras de los que nos "gobiernan"...

- NÚMERO 128. El record de la deuda pública, una política económica inútil y una


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2014)

Interesante vídeo de Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en español: Complejización y basurización (E643)

Y algo que podría llegar a "suceder"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/138289-crisis-financiera-hackers-ciber-espacio


----------



## ramsés (25 Ago 2014)

Unos vídeos antes de ir a dormir.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O6YxY2mvAg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El-ArldnUsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avkhewj8Dzc


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2014)

SI, realmente son 8 poderosas razones, tanto solas como "combinadas"...

- Are We In A Pre-crisis Period? A Look At 8 Possible Triggers | munKNEE dot.com

Y esto también está en el "candelero" últimamente... Por cierto, hoy un conforero me preguntaba sobre Harry Dent y aquí tiene lo último que ha afirmado.

- Noticias Imparciales: ''Occidente'': El analista Harry Dent dice que ''Occidente'' está al final de un ciclo de 250 años, momento en que los pueblos se rebelan contra las élites y el mundo comienza a funcionar sobre otras bases. Fuente: Economy & Mar

-


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ago 2014)

Muy interesante.
Ven ustedes algún parecido con la situación actual?
Explicación de la política económica keynesiana para combatir el desempleo y la inflación


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2014)

Aquí Guillermo Barba nos amplia la información que ya edité en mí post nº 2315...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BIENVENIDOS: ¡LLEGARON LOS NUEVOS BONOS DE ORO!


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2014)

Vamos a "recordar" el pasado reciente... Y que tomen nota los políticos de nuestro país, bueno los "nuevos" que puedan acceder al Poder sin intereses "partidistas"... Si, ya sé que es difícil, pero alguna vez habrá que empezar, ¿No? Yo lo único que tengo claro es que hay que "cambiar" y que este país deje de ser un "protectorado" alemán y ya se ha visto con el "paseo" del Subnormal con la Coliflora... El primer "mensaje" es que hay que seguir con los "ajustes", pues que el "Señor" empiece por ti y ojalá un "mal rayo" te parta...

- http://cadtm.org/La-anulacion-de-la-deuda-alemana


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2014)

A continuación os dejo un excelente artículo en Inglés, pero bueno para quienes no se manejen bien hay el traductor del navegador. Curiosa la cuestión que plantea al comienzo y es ¿Por qué los mercados de valores van tan bien, mientras la Economía va tan mal? La respuesta es, sencillamente, demoledora y con ver los gráficos poco queda por decir y más vale ir a por el "paraguas"...

- 65,000 Marines Hold Up A Mirror To The Economy | Silver Phoenix


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (27 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A continuación os dejo un excelente artículo en Inglés, pero bueno para quienes no se manejen bien hay el traductor del navegador. Curiosa la cuestión que plantea al comienzo y es ¿Por qué los mercados de valores van tan bien, mientras la Economía va tan mal? La respuesta es, sencillamente, demoledora y con ver los gráficos poco queda por decir y más vale ir a por el "paraguas"...
> 
> - 65,000 Marines Hold Up A Mirror To The Economy | Silver Phoenix



Muy esclarecedor el artículo sobre lo que está ocurriendo. Las gráficas son brutales. Pero hay algo que no me gusta de este tipo de artículos, y es que todos son publicados en medios que de alguna manera son parte interesada, en este caso una web sobre MP´s. Me gustaría que este tipo de artículos se publicaran de vez en cuando en medios mas "neutrales". En cualquier caso, me parece interesante y a tener en cuenta lo que se dice en él.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2014)

Hola: Los que el tocho se llevó: Si te fijas bien en este hilo intentamos colocar información "cercana" a los MPs, porque en lo básico no deja de ser un hilo metalero, pero también se procura colocar información que no proceda de medios "interesados" y te diré más: se suele colocar más información ajena a esos medios "metaleros"... 

He querido hacer una comprobación o un simple "muestreo" y en los tres últimos días he colocado 10 enlaces no metaleros por 4 "metaleros"... ¿Entonces?

Mira, Los que el tocho se llevó, suelo seleccionar mucho las noticias, ya que afortunadamente me pasan bastantes al cabo del día y procuro huir de las más sensacionalistas o que no están bien fundamentadas, aunque siempre habrá alguna excepción que confirmará la regla, ya me entiendes.

Aquí, en este hilo, defendemos a los MPs, pero para nada "invitamos" a que se adquieran, es decir se facilita información sobre un determinado "producto", "activo" o como quieras definirlo, luego se añaden elementos económico-financieros y geopolíticos, de manera que la gente pueda decidir si le interesa o no. Ni más ni menos. Luego, este es un lugar de encuentro para muchos "metaleros" y que nos gusta leer e informarnos sobre nuestro vamos a decir "hobby".

Lo normal es que en hilos de una determinada "orientación" se encuentren informaciones de medios especializados y eso pasa en los dedicados a los MPs., Caza, Filatelia, etc.. etc.

Pienso que en este hilo somos bastante "generosos" intentando abarcar un poco más "allá" y conseguir algo más de dinamismo. No son los MPs en sí lo que más nos preocupan, sino el entorno en el que nos movemos y ello es lo que nos obliga a ver en los MPs un "plus" que va mucho más allá del metal.

Vamos a ver, los gráficos de referencia son los que son y no hay vuelta de hoja. En esta ocasión han aparecido en un medio "metalero", pero pueden salir -y lo habrán hecho- en otros medios económico-financieros. Dicen lo que hay y lo que puede venir... Que luego ese medio lo utilice para "vender" MPs. eso ya es "harina de otro costal" y aquí cada cual ya es mayorcito para diferenciar las cosas.

Por otro lado, Los que el tocho se llevó, quizás desconozcas que, en general, los medios de información económicos estadounidenses son extremadamente críticos y la línea que has observado en este artículo "metalero" es bastante "light" respecto a otros más convencionales o "neutrales" como tú los denominas.

En cualquier caso, agradecerte tu comentario y si "reflexionas" lo que te he comentado, verás que en este hilo somos bastante más "neutrales" de lo que en realidad deberíamos ser.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2014)

Muy interesante el artículo de Moisés Romero...

- Los actores enloquecen respecto al futuro inmediato, ¿y usted? | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2014)

- El mercado del oro de Shanghái gana tracción por el yuan


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2014)

Un buen artículo...

- Rebelion. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que pensaste en la Unión Europea con ilusión?

Más "presión" para el Dólar...

- La petrolera Gazpromneft intenta rechazar el pago en dólares en favor de rublos y yuanes

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 20:50 ----------

Aunque lo he posteado en el Hilo Oficial de la Plata lo colocaré también aquí, ya que en muchas ocasiones varios conforeros han comentado la relación que ven entre entre los precios de la Energía y los MPs. Esto último y lo principal: la Plata "física" se está agotando en el mercado de Shanghai...

- UPDATE: Shanghai Silver Warehouse Stocks Fall 24% In One Week : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2014)

Curioso artículo y donde se observa que en la cuestión energética hay una falta de colaboración CONJUNTA en los BRICS. Parece que China va a la "suya"...

- BRICS Bank Will Not Solve Members


----------



## Recaudador (28 Ago 2014)

Siete motivos para invertir en oro en 2014 - Bolsamania.com

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 02:11 ----------

Nace la primera moneda virtual respaldada en oro


----------



## atom ant (28 Ago 2014)

joer, vaya pollos tienen en los hilos oficiales metaleros... interesante como dato.

pues aquí, mientras me tomo un yintoni tan agustito a la fresca, veo y me fijo que porcentualmente Oro y Paladio están a la misma distancia de los "premoritorios" 1050$.

Llegados a este punto de encuentro, evidentemente aparece un debate ante el nuevo paradigma.

y, ummm...

---------------------------

edición-divagación de las 2:40

supongo que una vez que se inicie el debate público tampoco se puede esperar un gran rebote del Oro, o quizá si, lo mismo con el paladio, la carnicería puede ser grande y se me ocurre que en ese momento la mejor opción por potencial y la más sencilla sería el Pt (Platino)

------------------------
edición de las 2:52

En cualquier caso y volviendo al mercado actual, el Oro sigue estando alcista y de momento no toca pensar demasiado en los augurios que los tahures anglosajonIos nos metieron en la cabeza... por si a alguien le interesa, en mi caso particular voy a "tentarlo" en cuanto toque el arco del 61,8% del gráfico masónico que suelo actualizar.

------

edición final

los MPs a esta hora parece que van alegres y con ganas de recuperar niveles

AU - $1286
AG - $19,50
fut.SP500 - $1997

y a propósito ...que poca polilla se ve este año revoloteando por las farolas
meditaré sobre ello

buenas noches


----------



## Recaudador (28 Ago 2014)

Rasmussen dice que la OTAN planea instalar más bases en el este de Europa ante la crisis ucraniana

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 02:44 ----------

Euro cae por especulaciones sobre posible alivio monetario del BCE

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 02:55 ----------

Escasez de hallazgos petroleros amenaza suministros y precios a largo plazo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Respecto a lo que comentas, pues ya ves cómo está el Paladio y ya aconsejé seguir a este metal hace ya bastantes meses. Bien, tanto Paladio como Platino seguirán siendo MPs que "técnicamente" debieran seguir subiendo y aquí nos encontramos con las mismas características que en la Plata, pero "magnificadas": escasez y usos industriales. El único "pero" en su evolución podría venir de un brutal enfriamiento de la Economía mundial y es algo que ahora mismo no descarto. Los últimos datos macro que se van conociendo sobre la misma no son nada halagüeños a futuro...

En lo personal, sigo confiando tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, pero creo que el proceso sobre su "justo precio" puede llevar o no un "X" tiempo. Sin la clara "manipulación" en el precio seguramente ya habríamos visto otros precios y que debieran ser más que evidentes en el caso de la Plata. Encima vemos cosas que no "cuadran" y es que, por ejemplo, los entregables "físicos" en el mercado de Shanghai no hacen más que aumentar y a este ritmo van a quedarse sin metal...

De todas formas, está claro que esa "manipulación" controlada tiene que ver mucho con la política monetaria desarrollada por los principales Bancos Centrales y los grandes organismos mundiales y que han tenido reflejo también en una materia prima esencial: el Petróleo. Parece que intenten que la Inflación se siga desarrollando como hasta ahora, es decir en el bolsillo del ciudadano, es decir en la economía familiar, y no tenga reflejo en los datos "oficiales" que publican al respecto.

Pasando a otra cuestión, ¿sólo las "polillas"? Mira, mi trabajo actualmente se desarrolla en un área cercana a un parque natural y en contacto también con el mar, de manera que hace años que estoy observando grandes cambios a nivel climático, fauna, flora, etc. Y lo del "cambio climático" cada vez se está haciendo más evidente y progresando más rápidamente de lo que la gente se pueda imaginar. Ya me dirás si son "normales" los fenómenos meteorológicos observados durante este mes de Agosto, aparte de que el agua del mar está extrañamente "fría" -soy nadador-, ya no te digo la caída de temperatura durante la madrugada y respecto a la fauna: ya me dirás tú que en un zona "natural" no se escuchen apenas grillos, no se vean apenas pájaros, a nivel de insectos se observa una brutal disminución de los mismos, etc., etc. Más "preocupante" de lo que la gente de a pie piensa, bueno en el caso de que "piensen" y cada vez tengo más dudas al respecto.

atom ant, ya sabes que soy un tío bastante "completo" en formación cultural y estos fenómenos me recuerdan a los acaecidos en los años 535-536 y que tuvieron una dimensión mundial y que debieron ser muy relevantes cuando nos han llegado, a pesar de la evidente falta de medios de comunicación de aquella época. Al menos, los que sabían escribir los dejaron plasmados. Aunque lo que estamos viviendo ahora me parece que es mucho más grave que aquello.

Dejo un par de enlaces al respecto y que entiendo son bastante interesantes:

- Los fenmenos extremos se multiplican - ABC.es

- As se desvanece el rtico | Ciencia | EL MUNDO

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 07:27 ----------

Y lo que se va conociendo sobre Ucrania me está dando la razón cuando comenté que, en los tiempos modernos, ninguna guerrilla apoyada DIRECTAMENTE por una gran potencia ha sido derrotada...

- Los "cercos" en el sureste de Ucrania: versiones del Ejército y de los milicianos | Infografía | RIA Novosti


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (28 Ago 2014)

Buena subida de los MP's esta mañana, especialmente la plata :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:, a ver cómo cierran. Seguro que los yankees le pegan el "guantazo" de las 14:30 horas para poner las cosas en su sitio, como es ya de costumbre. ::::

Un saludo!!


----------



## Parri (28 Ago 2014)

Bueno ya tenemos el término que más se aproxima a lo que está pasando. Se llama biflación y la verdad es que no conocía el término. Lo he aprendido del forero nicklessss.

Biflación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Guillermo Barba, sobre dinero y helicópteros.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ALERTA ROJA: ARROJARÁN DINERO DESDE HELICÓPTEROS

Sobre las pensiones, sistema ponzi sí o sí, ¿quién tiene huevos a ponerle el cascabel al gato?

Evolución del sistema de ponzi pensiones español

Y otro término (bajaflación) by Amparo Sisternes.

Bajaflación: la tenebrosa amiga de la deflación - Rankia


----------



## atom ant (28 Ago 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Buena subida de los MP's esta mañana, especialmente la plata :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:, a ver cómo cierran. Seguro que los yankees le pegan el "guantazo" de las 14:30 horas para poner las cosas en su sitio, como es ya de costumbre. ::::
> 
> Un saludo!!



PIB del segundo trimestre y peticiones de desempleo a las 14:30


-------------------

Fernando: ni polillas ni grillos ni saltamontes... la base de la cadena trófica y el mar también anda fatal, p.ej. en la costa de Guipuzcoa hace años que se extinguieron los mejillones y las lapas.
El otro día un familiar literalmente llenó la furgoneta de una setas que sale en otoño, además eran excepcionalmente grandes...

mi e do


----------



## Recaudador (28 Ago 2014)

lo de los grillos es verdad.
cuando era crio cojiamos cientos de grillos los metiamos en cajas y mirabamos cual cantaba mas y lo metiamos en la grilleria,entre los amigos nos picabamos,como cuando tenias un pajaro y cantaba mas que otro.
apenas oigo cantar a los grillos.
un saludo.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Ago 2014)

Muy buenas. Llevaba un tiempo sin leeros. Desde luego para mi de los mejores hilos e imprescindible. Precisamente al hilo que comentaís de los problemas en la naturaleza y de su escasez C.VARGAS ha dejado esto escrito. Sociedades Estacionarias - Rankia

Delicioso como siempre leer a este hombre. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2014)

Hola, Bucanero: Gracias por tu aportación y SI que me parece muy interesante. Le he dado un vistazo por encima, pero más tarde me lo leeré con tranquilidad. Es curiosa la "coincidencia" del artículo de Claudio Vargas con el diálogo que manteníamos atom ant y yo. Supongo que todos los que tenemos algo o mucho de "humanistas" estamos viendo con preocupación unos acontecimientos que se están desarrollando en la Naturaleza y que no auguran nada nuevo... Por cierto, en mí juventud -hace décadas- leí al Dr. Immanuel Velikovsky y me parece que voy a volver a hacerlo. Hay cosas que están sucediendo y que me recuerdan sus trabajos.

SI, atom ant, es como dices. Fijate en que tú te refieres al Mar Cantábrico y yo vivo y trabajo a escasos metros del Mar Mediterráneo y lo que me comentas también ha sucedido aquí. En el parque natural al que hacía referencia y que había sido un lugar especialmente rico en mejillones, pues prácticamente ya no quedan... Y ya hace unos 25 años empezaron a desaparecer los gusanos marinos próximos a las playas, es decir lo más "básico" en la escala trófica. Y esto no creo que sea exclusivamente por el efecto contaminante, sino que hay más "cosas"...

Por cierto, pasando a otro tema, parece que las tropas del Ejército ucraniano están siendo ampliamente batidas por los milicianos separatistas. Imagino que el alza de hoy en los MPs debe deberse a este motivo. Sobre lo de Ucrania dejo el siguiente enlace:

- La ofensiva de las milicias de Nueva Rusia podrá prolongarse una semana más, hundiendo el frente sur ucraniano

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 15:12 ----------

¡Ah! atom ant, lo que está dando MIEDO es el Bund... Parece un cometa.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (28 Ago 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> PIB del segundo trimestre y peticiones de desempleo a las 14:30
> 
> mi e do



Es que no falla, llega las 14:30 y tortazo a la plata. En un momento ha perdido toda la subida del día.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 15:12 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]¡Ah! atom ant, lo que está dando MIEDO es el Bund... Parece un cometa.



Son las deudas estatales en general, España, Alemania y EE.UU. 

Hay una rotación de dinero hacia la deuda, que ejerce de refugio.
Veremos que pasa cuando abra el SGE y entre en acción, a ver si peta el Comex ya.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 17:11 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-27/european-bond-market-bubble-all-bubbles

al hilo de la burbuja de las burbujas, de deuda, en este caso europea


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Son las deudas estatales en general, España, Alemania y EE.UU.
> 
> Hay una rotación de dinero hacia la deuda, que ejerce de refugio.
> Veremos que pasa cuando abra el SGE y entre en acción, a ver si peta el Comex ya.
> ...



Hola, Ladrillófilo: ¿Refugio? Dí más bien que son "cagarrinas", vamos que la m....a no les llega al culo... El Bund está descontando el peor de los mundos posibles y te recuerdo que los actuales niveles quedan muy lejos de cuando se hablaba hace algo más de dos años de la ruptura de la zona Euro e incluso del final de la moneda "única"... No, lo del "refugio" a mí no me lo "cuelan" y es que para esa mierda de "rentabilidad" más vale dedicarlo a "cualquier" otra cosa. Además, históricamente, esos precios en el Bund son incompatibles con la actual euforia bursátil.

A propósito de esto dejo el siguiente enlace y que tampoco me "convence", pero bueno es lo que hay, de momento...

- German bond yields fall to record lows on easing hopes - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: ¿Refugio? Dí más bien que son "cagarrinas", vamos que la m....a no les llega al culo... El Bund está descontando el peor de los mundos posibles y te recuerdo que los actuales niveles quedan muy lejos de cuando se hablaba hace algo más de dos años de la ruptura de la zona Euro e incluso del final de la moneda "única"... No, lo del "refugio" a mí no me lo "cuelan" y es que para esa mierda de "rentabilidad" más vale dedicarlo a "cualquier" otra cosa. Además, históricamente, esos precios en el Bund son incompatibles con la actual euforia bursátil.
> 
> A propósito de esto dejo el siguiente enlace y que tampoco me "convence", pero bueno es lo que hay, de momento...
> 
> ...



No si, yo no defiendo la teoría del refugio, es lo que parece, en el hilo sabemos cual es el verdadero refugio, y no es una montaña de papel.

Forum Monétaire de Genève » Blog Archive » Pourquoi les actions et les obligations d&rsquo;Etat évoluent-elles de façon incohérente, c&rsquo;est-à-dire montent actuellement ensemble ?

¿Por qué las acciones y los bonos del gobierno hacen que evolucionan de forma incoherente, es decir, ahora ir juntos?
Artículos
Históricamente y lógicamente, cuando los tipos de interés en el mediano y largo plazo (caída debido a la desaceleración económica o incluso una recesión o incluso deflación), bonos del gobierno suben, pero acciones caen. O , más recientemente, las acciones suben junto con los bonos del gobierno. Desde el 1 de enero de 2014 y la fecha, el TLT se elevó de 17% y el Dow Jones de + 2,30% (mientras que el segundo habría caído).

¿Por qué? Porque muchos manipulación del mercado por los bancos centrales (como la flexibilización cuantitativa) oa través de algunos mecanismos creados para este fin (como Alta Liquidez) algunos dirían con razón. O incertidumbre para los inversionistas, sin saber qué pensar, comprar Estado y acciones como si fueran coherentes, deberían, en el actual entorno de desaceleración económica o incluso una recesión o incluso obligaciones de deflación simultáneamente comprar crudo y vender simultáneamente segundos. No es por lo tanto probable que "algo más". El Erian, ex número dos Pimpco y economista jefe actual de Allianz, sino también varios otros buenos economistas, como el economista ganador del Premio Nobel Robert J. Shiller, maravilla de esto:

-

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-08-18/why-son-bonos-y entre las existencias y la actuación-extrañamente

-

http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-Shiller-on-the-bolsa-2014-8
-
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/u...l?smid=tw-nytimesbusiness&_r=1&abt=0002&abg=1
-
*Su explicación del fenómeno anormal anterior es que las acciones están en una fase de "burbuja"*. Y que este "algo más" que acabamos de mencionar, es la compra de sus propias acciones por las grandes empresas que impulsan acciones superior, así como el volumen de negociación en el mercado de valores -US principalmente- s ' colapsos que deberían bajarlos. Es por ello que los "grandes tapas" (DJIA) tema de la subida de recompra de acciones, mientras que los "small caps" (Russell Index) que no están sujetos a los reembolsos caen. recompra de acciones por las grandes empresas (motivados por la sed de ganancias de los directivos clave de cuyos salarios están aumentando junto con el aumento de los precios en los que se indexan) , al hacerlo hace invertir más en lo real, pero sólo en stock economía especulación son obviamente ultra plazo bajista para los mercados de renta variable en su conjunto (a pesar de que apoyamos firmemente sus cursos a corto plazo) , ya que el crecimiento futuro estas empresas es ya no funcionan del nivel de precios en el mercado de valores (que necesariamente rebaisseront mediano plazo, "toma de ganancias" en algún momento requiere) en lugar de la inversión productiva. Pero el "timing" de la desaceleración general en la mercados de renta variable sigue siendo incierto debido a un factor que depende más bien "fuera" a los propios (cambios políticos o incluso geopolíticos en las políticas monetarias de los bancos centrales en la naturaleza, por ejemplo) los mercados. Por qué nos situamos en octubre-noviembre de 2014 por razones ya explicadas en nuestros comentarios anteriores.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Gracias por la aportación y creo que ambos coincidimos en que en la actual situación el mejor "refugio" se encuentra en los MPs, pero bueno esto a gusto de cada cual...

Mira, Ladrillófilo, en muchas ocasiones me he referido a un amigo mío que trabaja como asesor de grandes patrimonios en el área Asia-Pacífico (ya sabes, asiáticos con mucha "pasta"...) y hace poco me comentaba que el mercado de bonos a nivel mundial es una auténtica "caldera" (textual). En fin, leo al cabo del día bastantes análisis financieros y para mí el Bund está descontando "algo más" de lo que nos cuentan o se ve... Los niveles actuales son "estratosféricos" y la pregunta que me hago es: ¿A qué niveles se irá el Bund cuando estallen las Bolsas? Claro que pasado cierto tiempo también le tocará a los Bonos...

Y pasando a otro tema, dejo unas curiosas fotos y más curiosa es la fuente...

- Unas imágenes satelitales supuestamente confirman la presencia rusa en Ucrania | Mundo | RIA Novosti

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (28 Ago 2014)

Buenas, paso a saludar a todos, aunque últimamente no esté participando sí que os sigo leyendo. Ya se me han acabado las vacaciones, y de vuelta al trabajo en una gris capital europea...

Como pescador y buceador que soy, del Mediterráneo, solo reafirmar lo que ya venís de decir. Ha desaparecido la práctica totalidad de la fauna de las playas. Ya habéis nombrado la lombriz de mar, muy buena para pescar por cierto. También estaban las pechinas o petxinas que son pequeñas almejas que podías sacar escarbando un poco de la orilla. Los mejillones desaparecidos. Muchos menos peces, pulpos y este año no ha habido ni una pequeña plaga de medusas. Alguna vez se salen doradas de las piscifactorías y parece que se anima el cotarro  Pero en fin, muy triste.

No sé si alguien lo sabía, pero en el norte de Europa la fauna de la costa está exterminada de hace tiempo. Por ejemplo en Bélgica, cuyo plato nacional son los mejillones con patatas fritas, tiene que importar los mejillones de otros sitios porque allí ya no quedan...Alguien se imagina Galicia sin marisco?

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (29 Ago 2014)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Alguna vez se salen doradas de las piscifactorías y parece que se anima el cotarro  Pero en fin, muy triste.
> 
> Saludos



jejej, el viejo truco de echar la caña junto al desagüe de la piscifactoría, con cebo duro (cangrejo)... en guipuzcoa tampoco quedan ya ni los gusanos, todo el cebo se importa de francia.

saludos

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 07:10 ----------

Independientemente de la posible escalada bélica en Ucrania, lo que parece inevitable es que la próxima semana será de sanciones económicas de unos y otros.... pero ahí está la bolsa USA, en máximos históricos.

y, en fin


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

- Analistas advierten de una caída del 60% de los mercados bursátiles

- Evolución del sistema de ponzi pensiones español


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> 4- Geopolitics: Gold investors are now closely following geopolitical developments in Iraq and in Ukraine, as gold is considered a safe haven in time of uncertainty. For instance gold peaked in 1980 at $850 an ounce when the USSR invaded Afghanistan, around the same time as the hostage crisis at the US embassy in Tehran. More recently in 2011, during the Arab Spring and the Euro crisis, gold peaked at $1,920 an ounce.



Gracias bankiero por el aporte. Tengo mis dudas sobre este factor geopolítico, que al principio me parecía tan elemental. He mirado el precio del oro en momentos verdaderamente tensos geopolíticamente (crisis misiles de Cuba, 11S, guerras de Israel, Vietnam, primavera de Praga...) y no puedo decir que se noten cambios apreciables. Es verdad que por ejemplo en la crisis de Cuba el oro estaba fijado a 35$ (más o menos), pero fue un momento de crisis total, y sin embargo el oro apenas subió unos céntimos...
No se, no termino de ver correlación. Los ejemplos que pone el articulista me parece están cogidos por los pelos...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

Interesante...

- El euro se va a devaluar sin esfuerzos y el QE es para los amigos | Investing.com


----------



## Recaudador (29 Ago 2014)

Atrapados 26 mineros tras un derrumbe en una mina de oro en la región nicaragüense de Bonanza

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:22 ----------

El Congreso aprueba convertir en un parque la concesión minera de Glencore Xstrata

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:24 ----------

YPF firma un acuerdo de inversión con Petronas para Vaca Muerta

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:26 ----------

La presidenta de Petrobras se libra del bloqueo de bienes por el escándalo de Pasadena

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:29 ----------

Acciona firma su séptimo contrato de aerogeneradores en Brasil

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:44 ----------

para flipar como reacciona la gente ante el desmayo de un pasajero en el metro de shanghai.
Así reaccionan los pasajeros ante un desmayo en el metro de Shanghai
no me quiero imaginar en otro tipo de situaciones.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 13:51 ----------

COMUNICADO: Roma Numismatics Ltd, de Mayfair, Londres, subastará un medallón de oro bizantino único

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 14:07 ----------

La OTAN defiende su decisión de 2008 de incorporar a Ucrania si el país quiere y cumple condiciones


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

Muy bueno...

- Rebelion. Dos videojuegos para comprender el trabajo de los bancos centrales

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Y "parió la burra"...

- La economía de Brasil cae en recesión, según datos oficiales Por Reuters


----------



## Recaudador (29 Ago 2014)

Lingotes escondidos en la arena desatan fiebre del oro en playa de Reino Unido - BBC Mundo - Última Hora


----------



## Sacaroso (29 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno...
> 
> - Rebelion. Dos videojuegos para comprender el trabajo de los bancos centrales
> 
> ...



Ya oí a Santiago Niño Becerra hace años decir que Brasil flotaba en un mar de crédito.
A lo mejor ya han tocado techo con la deuda y a partir de ahora viene el batacazo. ¿De qué me suena esto?


----------



## Recaudador (29 Ago 2014)

¿Por qué no invierten las 5.000 compañías más grandes del mundo? - BBC Mundo - Noticias

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 17:39 ----------

Los 10 países que más invierten dinero en China - BBC Mundo - Noticias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2014)

Recaudador dijo:


> Lingotes escondidos en la arena desatan fiebre del oro en playa de Reino Unido - BBC Mundo - Última Hora





> En una playa del condado de Kent, en Reino Unido, este jueves se desató una fiebre del oro tras saberse que un artista alemán enterró lingotes por un valor de *US$16.500* en el marco de un festival artístico.
> 
> Michael Sailstorfer ocultó *30 barras* de oro de 24 quilates en una playa de la ciudad de Folkestone.



Lo de las "barras" impresiona, aunque sean lingotitos de 1/2 oz. :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Ya oí a Santiago Niño Becerra hace años decir que Brasil flotaba en un mar de crédito.
> A lo mejor ya han tocado techo con la deuda y a partir de ahora viene el batacazo. ¿De qué me suena esto?



Hola, Sacaroso: Bienvenido a este hilo. Bien, hace ya tiempo de que escribí varios comentarios alertando de que Brasil iba a sufrir un fuerte "enfriamiento" y parece -una vez más...- que no iba desacertado. Tengo que aclarar que tengo muchos amigos en Brasil y un familiar directo que ha trabajado bastante tiempo allí, de manera que conozco bastante bien la "realidad" de aquel país.

El problema que le veo a esto, Sacaroso, es que Brasil es un país "faro" en Latinoamérica y una recesión en ese país, si tiene larga duración, pasará "factura" a prácticamente a todos los países colindantes y cuyas economías dependen mucho de la economía brasileña.

En fin, que los que "mandan" en el mundo seguirán "maquillando" las cifras macro, pero la REALIDAD es que la Economía mundial está hecha una MIERDA y se impone una vuelta a la auténtica REALIDAD: Fin del modelo Capitalista y de su moneda de referencia: el USD. Luego un "reset" y la creación de un nuevo "modelo" económico-financiero basado en algo "REAL" o una "cesta" de elementos que tengan la consideración de "VALOR", ya sean MPs. -y abogo por un Sistema Bimetálico-, Petróleo, etc. Y luego hay que mirar sobre la salud del planeta y que nos la estamos "cargando" y a marchas forzadas.

Ya sé que lo que comento es una "utopía", pero me parece que sino vamos a asistir al final de nuestra civilización y que el mismo sea de forma más o menos rápida va a ser lo que menos importe.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

Interesante artículo...

- BRICS: Construyendo un Futuro sin los Sionistas | Taoismo: TAO TV

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 22:16 ----------

Un excelente ejemplo "práctico" de porqué consideramos al Oro como "seguro", "reserva de valor" y los consabidos "mantras"...

- Gold Trading At All-Time High In Argentine’s Currency | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ago 2014)

Renovables y capitalismo
Muy interesante artículo donde se postula que la crisis energética ha empezado ya. :fiufiu:
Contiene datos muy favorables para la inversion en oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2014)

Que razón tiene Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL AHORRO SÍ IMPORTA…


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2014)

Por cierto, muy bueno el artículo que ha posteado bankiero. Muy recomendable para aquellos que ven una correlación entre Energía y MPs.

Os dejo otro interesante artículo y lo que comenta es tan OBVIO, menos para quienes nos están llevando a la M....A...

- Razones para rechazar un QE europeo - Blogs de Lleno de Energía


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2014)

- Argentina Proclaims Peso Devaluation "Obviously Won't Happen" - Just Like It "Vowed" In 2013 | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/138771-prensa-alemana-cuestiona-pruebas-otan-rusia

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/138602-diez-teorias-conspiracion-hechas-realidad


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2014)

Interesantes gráficos...

- Gold Price 200 years | Silver Price 200 years | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## nando551 (31 Ago 2014)

Tengo la sensación de que las graficas de aqui a 200 años sean más interesantes que las de hace 200 años hasta ahora,. Quién pudiera verlas....

El dolar no tiene 230 años de vida y esperemos que no tenga otros tantos.

Desde 1800 hasta 1935 estuvo prácticamente plana en 20$, que es lo que tiene que ser cuando no se imprime más que lo necesario.
Al igual que el periodo de 1665-1775, 110 años en los que 1$ valía lo mismo al principio que al final.
La gente de aquella época se llevaría las manos a la cabeza en el presente al ver que el valor de su dinero de un dia para otro se esfuma.
Se penaliza a los que ahorran y se fomenta el gasto...
Respecto a Argentina, tiene tela el asunto, van a ser los expertos internacionales en corralitos, que razón no les falta a la hora de no querer pagar el buitreo al que son sometidos. Pero aquí, viendo el caso de Argentina nos damos cuenta quién manda en el mundo realmente.
Cuando el caso Repsol, se paso olimpicamente de España. pero las petroleras de eeuu ni tocar. No pudimos hacer casi nada de presión para cobrar.
Sin embargo con los fondos buitre la cosa cambia mucho y de hecho, están machacando al pueblo argentino.
Un ejemplo para ver su forma de actuar fue el incidente que se dió con el barco argentino que fue apresado en puerto y debido a la deuda no querian dejarle marchar.
Se van a quedar con todo y el pueblo argentino es un pueblo valiente.
Se apoderaron de las Maldivas y ahora del pais entero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2014)

Este artículo es sencillamente... ¡APABULLANTE!

- MUST READ: A Fraud By Any Other Name Is Still A Fraud : SRSrocco Report


----------



## atom ant (31 Ago 2014)

no olvidar el factor iluminati


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2014)

Enlazo un artículo que resume varias informaciones que hemos ido colocando en este hilo. Sin embargo, hay un parrafo en la noticia que estimo es muy relevante y es el siguiente:

- "Según los datos del banco británico Bank Standard Chartered, el 40 por ciento de los bancos centrales mundiales usa reservas en yuanes. Además, desde 1999 el dólar estadounidense ha perdido alrededor del 80 por ciento de su valor en comparación con el oro."

- http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...ro-paso-hacia-el-fin-de-la-hegemonia-de-dolar


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2014)

Extraordinario artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- El interés de España es Rusia, no los golpistas de Kiev - Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

Alguien ha notado que el spread en las tiendas de físico se está reduciendo?

Es algo que comienza a llamarme la atención, no es que sea mucho, pero ya empieza a ser generalizado.

Supongo que al estar deprimido el precio del metal via papel no pueden subirlo para no perder clientes y por otra parte aumenta la demanda y cada vez cuesta más obtener metal fisico de manera rápida. 

No lo sé, pero es algo que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace unos días, quizás la musica pronto deje de sonar, esperemos que los acontecimientos de esta semana sólo sean para mantenernos distraídos.

Fernando, que opinas sobre lo que sucede actualmente? Se que tus perspectivas son para unos años más, pero como bien sabes, las cosas que suceden en el día a día van cambiando las cosas y hay que ir ajustando las percepciones según los acontecimientos. 

Saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (1 Sep 2014)

Hola gente,
El artículo de Roberto Centeno es magistral, ejemplar y muy clarividente,

Yo tambien creo que el futuro a largo plazo sera la integración de Rusia en la UE, aunque para ello se haya que expulsar al RU. *ESE ES EL TEMA GEOESTRATÉGICO EN ESTOS MOMENTOS. *El único culpable de la situación en Ucrania es la propia Ucrania que es incapaz de pagar el gas Ruso , es asi de sencillo, y eso los inviernos anteriores, imaginar éste invierno....

Tambien coincido en que Crimea es y sera de Rusia para siempre, éste tema esta cerrado.

La solución para mantener la integridad de Ucrania es la Federalización de sus provincias con parlamento, bandera y ejecutivo propio.

Los anglosajones....
no pararon hasta que eliminaron a España,
no pararon hasta que eliminaron a Francia,
no pararon hasta que eliminaron a Alemania,
no pararan hasta que eliminen a RUSIA......y Rusia y Putin lo saben.

Un saludo,


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, lo que comentas sobre el spread puede deberse a dos motivos y diametralmente opuestos: uno es que los vendedores no lo vean "claro" y no quieran tener demasiado Oro en sus stocks y el otro es que no exista esa supuesta "demanda" y creo que ésto último es bastante evidente... También me consta que algunos vendedores han "apartado" de la venta parte de su género a la espera de que el precio se recupere.

Lo que comento está circunscrito a Occidente, y evidentemente los españoles tampoco son compradores de Oro, y la "prueba del algodón" la tienes en los datos que recientemente edité en el Hilo de la Plata y que reflejan una fuerte caída en las ventas del presente semestre en las monedas de Oro Maple Leaf y Eagles. No ha sucedido así en la Plata que incluso ha aumentado un poco sus ventas para el mismo período. Puedes consultar esos datos en el hilo referido.

Mis "perspectivas", Refinanciado, no han variado aún y sigo esperando al año 2016 para replantearme la situación. Pienso que de aquí a entonces veremos muchas cosas y bastante graves, pero de momento creo que la "música" seguirá sonando... Siguen teniendo "munición" para ello y la prueba es que no observo que haya caído el férreo control que mantienen sobre los MPs.

En lo personal, he parado las compras en el Oro y en la Plata me estoy dedicando al Premium. Sin embargo, los actuales precios son muy atractivos para aquellos que quieran entrar y vayan con las "alforjas" vacías o casi...

De todas formas, Refinanciado, si observo "cambios" apreciables en mis estudios y tengo que replantearme mí estrategia, pues no cuesta nada editarlos. Tampoco son "indicativos" de nada y cada cual puede tomarlos como considere más oportuno. 

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 14:53 ----------

Hola, dmdp78: Te olvidas de China... ¿O qué crees que fueron las Guerras del Opio? Otra cosa muy distinta es que ese país se haya "recuperado", aunque yo no me "fío"... Hoy en día hay muchas transacciones y acuerdos "tras la cortina" entre China y los anglosajones.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Extraordinario artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...
> 
> - El interés de España es Rusia, no los golpistas de Kiev - Blogs de El Disparate Económico



No tengo claro sobre si los usanos se han convertido en exportadores de petróleo, evidentemente, si se quedan con todo el mundo si que serían exportadores 

Huele muy mal al decir que los usanos son exportadores, hay datos que demuestran todo lo contrario, además también demuestran que el fracking es un pufo a punto de estallar.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Lo que comentas forma parte del "Matrix", pero puntualmente puede ser así y, además, podría ser hasta "normal" que el exportador sea EE.UU, pero comprando a su vez a poca "distancia" (México, etc.). El Sr. Centeno habla de Economía "tradicional", pero por aquí miramos un poco más allá... Bueno, ya lo sabéis.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

Hola Fernando, me refiero a que porcentualmente las tiendas te dan más por tus MPs, el tiempo que les he estado observando, he notado que cuando la cotización baja, ellos inmediatamente bajan lo que ofrecen por tus MPs y mantienen el precio al que te lo venden, si la bajada se mantiene, entonces van bajando el precio al que te lo venden y también al que te lo compran (haciendo una "doble" bajada en este).

Sin embargo, ahora veo que bajan ligeramente el precio al que te lo venden, mientras mantienen o suben ligeramente el precio al que te lo compran.

Si "cuadramos"esto con lo que me comentas, tenemos que la tienda no quiere comprar mucho por la incertidumbre, pero no quiere perder la oportunidad de comprar un poco si se lo ofrecen, supongo que sale más a cuenta hacer compras pequeñas a un precio mas alto para mantener algo stock, pero no se arriesgan a realizar una gran compra aunque sea a buen precio.

Creo que este jueguecito comienza a fastidiar a todo mundo.

Por otra parte, entré en la plata a saco, y ahora como tú, voy a parar, acabo de realizar mi última transacción, como no me ponga freno, igual me quedo sin liquidez, sé que ahora está a tiro, pero para mí ya está bien, quizás me haga con un par de tubos que me interesan, pero mas ya no.

También pararé mis compras del eBay, pierdo mucho tiempo buscando y contrastando, admito que aprendo mucho, pero ya comienza a parecer una obsesión. 

Ojalá y se mantengan estos precios (y si bajan, mejor), voy a esperar un tiempo para volver a cargar mientras vuelvo a llenar mis bolsillos de fiat que pueda gastar en MPs, pero esta vez volveré al oro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tú tienes que moverte de acuerdo a tus propias "percepciones" y saber el terreno que pisas... No hay duda de que hay que hacer unos "deberes", pero tampoco obsesionarse con ellos, pues podemos equivocarnos en los "tempos" y ya sabes que yo soy muy metódico en mis estudios. Por tanto, hay que vivir el "hoy", sin olvidar el "mañana", pero lo primero es lo primero.

Bueno, si consideras que vas bien cubierto de Plata, pues el Oro es también una muy buena opción y, quizás, como "dinero real" sea la mejor, aunque sigo considerando que la Plata tiene mayor potencial... pero vete a saber a qué plazo. En fin, cada cual debe decidir la ponderación de los MPs que quiere poseer "físicamente".

Mira, Refinanciado, el problema de las "monedas" es que se empieza con un determinado interés y muchas veces, al pasar a "puro metalero" -o lo que yo considero como tal-, hay cierta "adicción" cuando pasamos del Bullion al Premium o a la pura Numismatica. Y hay que "vigilar" porque sin darse cuenta uno acaba comprando de forma compulsiva y claro está nuestra cuenta corriente acaba resintiéndose...

Lo mejor es aprovechar momentos puntuales para entrar, es decir cuando se cobran las "pagas extraordinarias" (mientras existan...), "X" plusvalías, devolución en la declaración del IRPF, reducir "X" excedente de la liquidez, etc. Y estar al tanto de la evolución de los mercados, pues caídas de cierta entidad siempre son interesantes para beneficiarnos de ellas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en invertir en oro físico aparte de ir especulando con el oro de papel. Mi pregunta de novato es:
> Que precio en euros en tienda física sería razonable para una onza en lingote o moneda este mes?
> Hay que contar que aunque el oro este lateral el euro se está hundiendo.
> Eso resta poder adquisitivo a los que pretendan iniciarse en el metal.



Hola, bankiero: Hombre, acabamos de empezar el mes y saber cuál va a ser el mejor precio para comprar Oro es harto complicado. Respecto a la caída en el par EUR/USD ya advertimos de eso en su momento y, evidentemente, es un factor a tener muy en cuenta. Yo entiendo que los precios actuales son buenos para entrar con una "parte" e ir promediando en función de la evolución del precio y del Euro.

Los precios de hoy en la Onza de Krugerrand han oscilado alrededor de los 1.020 Euros y en formato más pequeño tenemos el Soberano que ha estado alrededor de los 247 Euros. Vamos, esos precios son aproximadamente a los que se pueden adquirir ahora mismo.

bankiero, elija monedas y no lingotes. Eso lo tenemos muy claro la mayor parte de los "metaleros". Y, ya por último, comentar que Septiembre suele ser "estacionalmente" un buen mes para el Oro, pero claro hoy en día ya no sabemos si lo que ha sido "norma" sigue siendo válido...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 21:57 ----------

El siempre interesante Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: REPORTE CONTANGO: EL ORO SEGUIRÁ DANDO SORPRESAS

Bueno, el artículo servirá tanto para Refinanciado como para bankiero, de acuerdo a las cuestiones que planteaban.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Tú tienes que moverte de acuerdo a tus propias "percepciones" y saber el terreno que pisas... No hay duda de que hay que hacer unos "deberes", pero tampoco obsesionarse con ellos, pues podemos equivocarnos en los "tempos" y ya sabes que yo soy muy metódico en mis estudios. Por tanto, hay que vivir el "hoy", sin olvidar el "mañana", pero lo primero es lo primero.
> 
> Bueno, si consideras que vas bien cubierto de Plata, pues el Oro es también una muy buena opción y, quizás, como "dinero real" sea la mejor, aunque sigo considerando que la Plata tiene mayor potencial... pero vete a saber a qué plazo. En fin, cada cual debe decidir la ponderación de los MPs que quiere poseer "físicamente".
> 
> ...



Tienes razón Fernando, cuando tienes las monedas en tus manos las ves y te gustan, entonces comienzas a interesarte por otras y es un no parar, al verlas a precio tan asequible (comparado con las de oro), pues no te das cuenta y ya te has gastado una suma considerable.

Lo que me jode como bien dices, es el timing, que al no tener un bola de cristal, pues no puedes permitirte tener todo tu dinero en MPs, sería una putada tener que deshacerte de ellos antes de que la música deje de sonar.

Además, por el volumen que tiene la plata y analizando el riesgo, tendría que comenzar a buscar otros sitios para guardar mis metales, pero creo que aún estoy muy verde para ello, es decir, creo que tengo muy poco aún, al menos necesito más oro para poder a plantearme esas cosas.

Ya quisiera yo estar buscando escondrijos para mis MPs, significaría que las cosas me siguen yendo bien y que aún no ha sucedido lo inevitable. 

Lo que voy a hacer es descansar un poco y llenar nuevamente los bolsillos; le encenderé una vela a San COMEX para que no nos abandone y siga conteniendo los precios hasta la nueva oleada de compras.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Sep 2014)

Por cierto, tambien había un hilo por ahí diciendo que ahora el oro lleva iva.
Así que a los 1000 euros aprox habrá que añadirle algo más supongo. :ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

No, bankiero, el Oro no soporta IVA y, de momento, tampoco les interesa...

Por cierto, "maja" la "moza"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

Muy bueno este artículo y hay que "reflexionar" sobre lo que comenta...

- Los cañones de agosto retumban cien años después - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/138867-krugman-europa-precipitarse-deflacion-estancamiento

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/139021-eeuu-pais-subdesarrollado-pobreza-tercer-mundo

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 13:52 ----------

Menuda "leche" le están metiendo a los MPs... En estos momentos:

- Oro a $1272,20

- Plata a $19,243

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 14:30 ----------

Continua el "enfriamiento"...

- El PIB suizo 0,0% frente al pronóstico de 0,5% Por Investing.com


----------



## xmaniac (2 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Menuda "leche" le están metiendo a los MPs... En estos momentos:
> 
> - Oro a $1272,20
> 
> - Plata a $19,243



sinceramente a mí lo peor que me podrían hacer ahora mismo es duplicarle el valor al oro y a la plata. déjalos, déjalos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Sep 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> maximum trolling, te han vuelto a desplumar. Ni una vez dejé de avisarte, ni una sola lo agradeciste.



Los consejos ignorados no suelen agradecerse.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> sinceramente a mí lo peor que me podrían hacer ahora mismo es duplicarle el valor al oro y a la plata. déjalos, déjalos



Hola, xmaniac: No, no se preocupe porque no van a "duplicarse" los MPs a corto plazo. Más adelante, ya veremos... En lo personal, me da lo mismo porque no tengo "plazo" y ahora mismo me dedico a comprar monedas de Plata Premium, o sea que ya ve Vd. lo que me importa el "precio".

Claro que si bajan algo más, pues será interesante volver a entrar... Lo que me ha extrañado es la caída tan fuerte de hoy ya que no observo ningún motivo, pero bueno hoy también le están sacudiendo fuerte al Bund, aunque éste viene desde máximos.

Hola, aceitunator rex: Maximum_Trolling hace ya bastantes días que cerró su posición en el "papel-Plata" y aquel día lo editó en este hilo.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

Hola, aceitunator rex: Bueno, tampoco perdió tanto... e incluso hubo días en que pudo ganar lo mismo que perdió. Es el problema que tiene el "papel". Me sabe mal porque cambió la estrategia que tenía en el par EUR/USD y en pocos días hubiera ganado una "pasta" ahí. De todas formas, su entrada en el "papel-Plata" fue en los $20 y a corto/medio plazo, respetando el Stop que tenía en $18, no me parece que fuera una mala "jugada"... Sin embargo, conozco bien los mercados de Materias Primas y para meterte ahí tienes que tenerlo muy "claro" y lo más fundamental: "pasta"...

Pues ya sabes que leo a Jim Rogers y a otros más, pero suelo guiarme por mis particulares "percepciones" y en mis primeras compras en el Oro nadie tuvo que "guiarme" -y ya lo hice yo mismo...- y te recuerdo que comenzaron en los $600 la Onza. Es curioso, porque siendo "platero", he obtenido mejores precios medios en el Oro.

Y SI ni mí Oro ni mí Plata se han inmutado lo más mínimo por las caídas de hoy, aunque ya averiguaré a través de los medios de comunicación USA qué coño ha pasado hoy, pero me temo que será más de lo "mismo"... En fin, si cae algo más, es decir al nivel al que espero al Oro -y también la Plata-, pues se aprovecha para añadir algo más. Total, se cambia un "dinero" que acabará no valiendo nada por otro que posiblemente tendrá esa consideración en el futuro y que nunca debió perder...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 20:29 ----------

Interesante artículo...

- Miguel Guaglianone: Tensión mundial en aumento


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (2 Sep 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> la cerró perdiendo. Y creo q andaba también en no-oro papel. Sin embargo, ni tus onzas ni las mías han encogido una micra. La verdad es que Jim Rogers ha dicho muy claro que él no piensa comprar oro hasta dentro de un año o dos (también ha dicho que no piensa vender lo que tiene). Lleva unos años que no le anda lejos en este tipo de predicciones.



Efectivamente la cerré perdiendo hace hoy exactamente 2 semanas como puedes ver en estos mensajes:



Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Cerrada la posición en 19,422 con 441€ (433 + 8 de intereses) de pérdidas, ya no considero a la plata como una inversión sino como un seguro y tampoco creo en el análisis técnico.





Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Pues sí, no era una buena idea, ayer cerré la posición en la plata en 19,422 perdiendo 441€ y hoy el EURUSD pierde los 1,33, si hubiese aguantado la posición...
> 
> Lamentarse ahora no tiene sentido, lo que está hecho está hecho, de todos modos no voy a volver a invertir en divisas nunca más (en las que incluyo las "divisas" oro y plata), éstas son para cubrirse ante devaluaciones de tu moneda local, no para invertir, para eso están las acciones de empresas que crean riqueza.



La cerré cuando fundieron el soporte de los 19,5$ como si fuera mantequilla y me puse nervioso pensando (con razón) que iba a bajar mucho más.

No tenía ni tengo ninguna posición en oro, pero lo peor de todo no fueron los 441€ que perdí con la plata sino los euros que no he ganado por haber cerrado el corto en el EURUSD que venía aguantando desde los 1,375, cerré el corto porque entre las 2 posiciones (iba apalancado en las 2) se me estaba empezando a comer el margen, si no hubiera entrado en la plata no sólo no hubiese tenido pérdidas sino que ahora estaría ganando el doble en el corto del EURUSD y tal y como están las cosas parece que va a seguir bajando aunque no voy a volver a entrar.

Por cierto, he borrado los mensajes en los que hacía análisis técnico para que la gente que lea el hilo no se lleve a confusión: *el análisis técnico no sirve absolutamente para nada.* Y no es porque haya fallado en la plata, sino por muchas otras cosas que he visto en los mercados.

Ahora sólo voy a invertir en empresas que creen valor añadido, de alta tecnología preferentemente, aunque he estado mirando y están todas burbujeadas, así que seguramente no vuelva a invertir hasta pasados unos años, cuando se moderen los precios.

En cuanto a los metales ya lo dije pero lo vuelvo a repetir: sólo hay 1 supuesto en el que volvería a comprar, y sería físico no papel, y sería si hubiera riesgo inminente de que España saliera del euro, entonces compraría sin mirar análisis técnico, ni fundamental, ni nada de eso, compraría prácticamente sin mirar precio (sólo comparando entre unas cuantas tiendas). Hasta que llegue ese momento, si es que llega, no estoy interesado en los metales ni en su precio, precio que por cierto lo tirarán lo que quieran ya que disponen del fiat que les dé la gana.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Dicen que el "mar está lleno de peces" y el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión no es diferente... Bueno, las pérdidas que has tenido en la Plata "papel" las podrás compensar de sobras con lo que has ganado con la posición bajista en el EUR/USD.

Respecto a los "motivos" para comprar MPs "físicos" hay bastantes más aparte del que apuntas, pero bueno supongo que ya los irás viendo con el tiempo. Y NO, no creo que puedan tirar el precio hasta donde "quieran" y es que habrá un punto en que las mineras se plantarán, a fin de cuentas no deja de ser un negocio y si no "tira", pues se para y a esperar tiempos mejores...

En cualquier caso, te deseo Suerte en aquellas inversiones en las que te puedas involucrar, aunque ahora mismo parecen tiempos más de "espera" que de otra cosa...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 21:59 ----------

¡Ojo! con lo que se está haciendo también con el Oro en China...

- China Banks Boost Precious Metals Hoard Amid Lease Demand - Bloomberg

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 22:15 ----------

Interesante artículo y sobre todo para aquellos que estén interesados en mineras, pues parece que las que se dedican al Platino pueden ser una "oportunidad" en estos momentos, al menos las sudafricanas.

- Mayor gestor de fondos africano prefiere invertir en platino que oro


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Sep 2014)

Me cago en la puta, justo fue decidir parar de comprar y San COMEX me tienta con este caramelito...

Seré fuerte y esperaré un poco más, aunque no responderé si baja hasta los mismos infiernos, atacaré con "to' lo gordo".

De todos modos no ha bajado mucho, con el puto euro bajando no queda mucho margen de bajada (en euros), aunque si se revira el euro y sigue bajando el oro, tendremos la tormenta perfecta para cargar.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (2 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Dicen que el "mar está lleno de peces" y el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión no es diferente... Bueno, las pérdidas que has tenido en la Plata "papel" las podrás compensar de sobras con lo que has ganado con la posición bajista en el EUR/USD.
> 
> Respecto a los "motivos" para comprar MPs "físicos" hay bastantes más aparte del que apuntas, pero bueno supongo que ya los irás viendo con el tiempo. Y NO, no creo que puedan tirar el precio hasta donde "quieran" y es que habrá un punto en que las mineras se plantarán, a fin de cuentas no deja de ser un negocio y si no "tira", pues se para y a esperar tiempos mejores...
> 
> ...



Pues sí, si junto todas las posiciones de este año al final me he quedado más o menos como estaba al principio, aunque si me hubieran "desplumado" como se decía en otro mensaje anterior tampoco hubiese sido ningún drama, ya que la primera norma que me puse antes de empezar a invertir y que siempre he respetado es no transferir a mi bróker más dinero del que pueda necesitar o que esté dispuesto a perder, así que los 4 duros que tengo en mi bróker los doy por perdidos antes de haberlos perdido...

Gracias por los ánimos, sí, ahora toca esperar a precios más razonables, otra de las cosas que he aprendido es que hay que tener mucha paciencia antes de abrir una posición, hacer lo contrario (abrir muchas posiciones y a lo loco) no es invertir sino apostar y para eso me gastaría esos 4 duros en el casino.

En caso de tener que comprar oro y plata (físicos) para cubrirme ante un supuesto cambio de moneda y posterior devaluación sí que tocaría parte de mis ahorros y no sólo lo que estuviera dispuesto a perder; el euro tiene muchos defectos, pero yo espero que no salte por los aires nunca y haya llegado para quedarse, aunque con las diferencias que hay entre los países de la eurozona cada día tengo más dudas.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Mira, en la vida se aprende a base de "palos" y no de lo que te puedan decir... Lo tienes que ver como una experiencia que pudo ser muy acertada y, finalmente, ha resultado fallida, pero patrimonialmente te has quedado como estabas y lo único que has perdido es tiempo y ganado "stress", pero también podrás sacar en "frío" conclusiones de lo que te ha sucedido. Amigo, de todo se "aprende" y hay que saber "asimilarlo" y entenderás aquello de que "sabe más el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo"...

Hola, Refinanciado: Si me permites el consejo, deja tranquilo el "caramelito"... Tanto el Oro como la Plata están en una situación muy delicada y podrían verse precios bastante más abajo de los actuales y la previsible devaluación del Euro no compensa los "margenes". El caso es que "estacionalmente" el Oro siempre lo ha hecho mejor que el S&P 500 en el mes de Septiembre: +3% de media...

Hace un rato estaba leyendo unos informes muy completos que me han llegado desde muy "lejos" y cada vez "cuadra" menos todo. Os daré unos pocos datos para que "reflexionéis":

- En la semana 34 (18 a 22 de Agosto) se retiraron de las bóvedas del Shanghai Gold Exchange la cantidad de... ¡46 Toneladas!

- Y la Plata sigue siendo escasa en Shanghai. Los futuros se están negociando en backwardation desde el 6 de Agosto en la Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghai y donde el inventario de Plata ha caído a un mínimo histórico de... ¡95 Toneladas!

En fin, estos datos no hay por donde cogerlos si vemos lo que hoy ha sucedido en los mercados del Oro y la Plata. Supongo que mañana me llegarán datos de USA que puedan ofrecer algo de "luz" en algo que ya parece "paranormal"...

No, Refinanciado, lo mejor es esperar... Mientras las Bolsas americanas sigan con su "euforia", el dinero no acudirá a los MPs y sólo llegará desde "pulgas" como somos nosotros dentro de ese mercado. Creo que hay que esperar una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas y a lo mejor los MPs se recuperan un poco, pero para superar la resistencia de los $1400 me parece que habrá que armarse de paciencia. Eso no quita para que el día que los MPs "exploten" vaya a ser con un movimiento extraordinariamente violento. O eso es lo que creo...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 00:02 ----------

bankiero: Son buenos precios, pero -insisto- en que hay cosas que no "cuadran"... Para los que vamos ya "cargados" es conveniente esperar más "claridad" y los que vais con las alforjas vacías podéis ir cargando...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2014)

Tienes razón Fernando, seguiré tu consejo, por ahora lo que toca es poner los pies sobre la tierra, aumentar mi liquidez y no descuidar mi presente.

Saludos y gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Recaudador (3 Sep 2014)

El FMI llega a Honduras para negociar con el Gobierno la renovación de las ayudas financieras

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 02:05 ----------

Santos cree que el Banco Central llegó "al tope" y no puede subir más el tipo de interés

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 02:11 ----------

Argentina.- Argentina anuncia que el G77 presentará ante la ONU un proyecto de marco regulatorio sobre deudas soberanas

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 02:17 ----------

interesante lo que dice Fidel.
Fidel Castro compara a la OTAN con las SS nazis

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 02:40 ----------

Banco Santander emite 1.500 millones en 'cocos' a siete años


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Interesante...

- El gráfico que nos explica por qué el euro se deprecia - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Otro artículo que explica muy bien lo que es fácil de "entender", menos para algunos que están empeñados en llevar al mundo a un posible desastre económico-financiero.

- Six Myths About Money and Inflation - The Epoch Times


----------



## Recaudador (3 Sep 2014)

esta en el principal.
Goldman Sachs atrapado en su propio juego con hundimiento del Espirito Santo


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2014)

En el hilo de Ucrania, alguien colgo un video de como quedó una zona después un bombardeo, uno que estaba por ahí le quitó un anillo a una de las víctimas, eso me hace ver lo que realmente vale cuando las cosas realmente se ponen jodidas, así como demuestra que cuando la palmas nada te llevarás contigo.

Ver a partir del minuto 2:30, advierto que el vídeo es muy fuerte

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/564927-guerra-ucrania-iii-266.html#post12321104


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: No me he mirado el enlace porque sé lo que sucede en las guerras... Sobre esto de los "anillos" es muy conocido lo sucedido con los que portaban los romanos caídos en la Batalla de Cannas y en la venció un genial Aníbal. Hay un tapiz flamenco muy representativo de aquello. Os dejo un enlace para que lo veáis y os hagáis una "idea" de lo que fue aquello...

- El botín de Cannas - tapices

Saludos.


----------



## Jarel! (3 Sep 2014)

Efectivamente fernandojcg, 
una de las maneras de tener contentas a las tropas era permitirles tomar posesión de todo lo que encontrasen tras la batallas: joyas, armas, mujeres.....

Algo que atentaba contra el honor del vencido, que en aquella época se supone debía ser muy respetado, pero se hacía la vista gorda para tener contentas a las tropas.

El largo enfrentamiento Cartago - Roma es una de las épocas mas interesantes de la historia de Europa.

Gracias por el enlace del tapiz, precioso.


----------



## Recaudador (3 Sep 2014)

Obama condena el "horrible" asesinato de Sotloff y advierte que será "implacable"

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 18:30 ----------

Tiempos excepcionales - Español

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 18:39 ----------

How Doug Casey Is Preparing for Crisis Worse than 2008 by Getting Back to Basics | Junior Mining News

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 18:40 ----------

traductor
Traductor de Google


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: Hombre, al final el botín siempre era la forma de contentar a las tropas y esa ha sido una máxima a lo largo de la Historia.

Efectivamente, las Guerras Púnicas son tremendamente fascinantes, pero sobre todo la II y en ella participaron HOMBRES y no niñatos... ¡Que diferencias en el tiempo! Cuanto TALENTO había entonces y ahora... Con explicar que el vencedor de Aníbal en Zama, el gran Cornelio Escipión "El Africano", ya peleó en primera línea contra los cartagineses a la edad de... ¡17 años!

En fin, Jarel!, siempre podremos recrearnos leyendo grandes epopeyas de la Historia...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 19:48 ----------

Acabo de leer el artículo que enlazo y que es muy interesante. Parece ser que "gusta" aquello de "tropezar con la misma piedra"... Bueno, hasta que se acaben "descalabrando".

- Spectre of 1929 crash looms over FTSE 100 as traders take on record debts - Telegraph


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Un muy inteligente artículo y, particularmente, me quedo con la siguiente afirmación:

- "En mí opinión, la Plata es el activo más barato y subvalorado del planeta... y de la que los bancos centrales no tienen reservas de ningún tipo."

- http://blog.milesfranklin.com/what-is-truly-real-and-what-isnt

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 22:58 ----------

Otro interesante artículo que reaviva varias de las interrogantes que hemos planteado en distintas ocasiones en este hilo...

- Something To "Point At"? | Silver Phoenix


----------



## atom ant (4 Sep 2014)

No me gustó nada la vela de ayer, osea antes de ayer,hace 12 horas le pegaron otro buen achuchón hasta el 1262... cuidadín con el Oro si se pone por debajo de 1250
cuidadín con la "profecía"

ienso:
Me parece bastante interesante lo de los anillos, en una situación difícil una alianza supongo que es más fácil de vender que una moneda, y no llama la atención... habrá que añadir un par de ellos al kit de emergencia.


----------



## Recaudador (4 Sep 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> No me gustó nada la vela de ayer, osea antes de ayer,hace 12 horas le pegaron otro buen achuchón hasta el 1262... cuidadín con el Oro si se pone por debajo de 1250
> cuidadín con la "profecía"
> 
> ienso:
> Me parece bastante interesante lo de los anillos, en una situación difícil una alianza supongo que es más fácil de vender que una moneda, y no llama la atención... habrá que añadir un par de ellos al kit de emergencia.



de que profecia hablas?
un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (4 Sep 2014)

de la profecía del 1050, perdón

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: Nuestro amigo atom ant está hoy "parco" de palabras... Bien, se refiere a que Goldman Sachs tiene como precio objetivo de fin de año el de $1050 la Onza de Oro. A priori parece complicado, pero perdiendo los $1200 no sería extraño ver ese precio y máxime si tenemos en cuenta la "obcecación" que demuestran sobre el mismo...

En fin, últimamente estamos asistiendo a bastantes cosas "raras" alrededor de los MPs y con la fortaleza que demuestran las Bolsas estadounidenses, pues como que nada parece ya "imposible". De hecho -en lo personal- en el Oro estoy "neutral" y, evidentemente, si viera ese precio no cabe duda de que entraría de nuevo. Mientras, necesito algo más de "claridad"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

- Hallan el mayor tesoro romano escondido del ejército de la reina Boudica

- La UE estaría preparando un plan de emergencia por si Rusia corta el suministro de gas


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

- BCE reduce los tipos al 0,05% y cobrará más a los bancos por sus depósitos Por Investing.com

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 14:16 ----------

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/139190-catastrofe-ciclo-economia-choques-recesion

- Lista de periódicos que no debes enlazar por la Tasa Google


----------



## Cimerio (4 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Hallan el mayor tesoro romano escondido del ejército de la reina Boudica
> 
> - La UE estaría preparando un plan de emergencia por si Rusia corta el suministro de gas



Gracias por el link.

Van a ser interesantes los acontecimientos: unos pasando frío y otros hambre.


----------



## Jarel! (4 Sep 2014)

Buenos días,
ya habréis leído la noticia:El BCE baja los tipos al mínimo histórico del 0,05% - RTVE.es

¿cómo afecta esto en general? Entiendo que es darle al botón de la impresora y tratar de que el € baje hasta niveles del dolar. ¿estoy en lo correcto?
¿tendrá alguna consecuencia en el precio Oro y Plata?

gracias gente con conocimientos, sois unos salaos!

;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: Lo mejor es esperar a los cierres de los mercados y ver qué nos "cuentan" éstos...

En principio, el Euro es quien más a notado los efectos de la decisión de Draghi: hace pocos minutos una caída de casi un 1%, en torno a los 1,3023, es decir niveles no vistos desde hace muchos meses...

El Bund ha tenido un comportamiento bastante "inusual". Al principio, se ha "disparado" y se ha ido a niveles de 149,52, para moverse hace poco alrededor de los 148,92...

Por su parte, las Bolsas -de momento...- lo están "celebrando"...

Y los MPs apenas se han inmutado...

Lo dicho: vamos a esperar al final de la jornada y después ya comentaremos la "jugada". Esta claro que tipos de interés tan extremadamente bajos están indicando que la salud económica de la UE es más que mala...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 15:40 ----------

- El BCE iniciará su compra de activos el mes que viene Por Investing.com


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Sep 2014)

Viendo las gráficas de kitco, parece que el oro pegó un chupinazo brutal, pero sólo fueron 9 euros.

Es lo que tiene estar mirando menudo la cotización, si tengo abierta la página de kitco y la de burbuja casi siempre, jeje

Una cosa, que sentido tendrá que el oro se ponga a 1050 USD si el euro se pone a casi 1:1 con el dólar?

Igual para los tenedores de papelitos usanos viene de coña, pero yo prefiero asumir esa realidad que tener papel pintado de las Américas, ya llevo bastante procesión cargando euros, jeje


----------



## Jarel! (4 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jarel!: Lo mejor es esperar a los cierres de los mercados y ver qué nos "cuentan" éstos...
> 
> En principio, el Euro es quien más a notado los efectos de la decisión de Draghi: hace pocos minutos una caída de casi un 1%, en torno a los 1,3023, es decir niveles no vistos desde hace muchos meses...
> 
> ...



Gracias fernandojcg,
entiendo que las consecuencias no serán inmediatas y que, como bien dices, debemos estar mas jodidos de lo que nos dicen.

En paralelo estamos con el tema del oro, que si baja de 1.200 se puede ir a 1.050 a fin de año.... si esa fuera la dirección (o pareciera que esa es la dirección) me plantearía ir guardando papeles para comprar algo en unos meses.

quedaré a la espera de vuestros análisis, que los míos pueden dar risa.... ;-p

gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Nada... ahora mismo el Oro anda aproximadamente por los $1268 y la Plata a $19,142... ¿Qué sentido tiene que el Oro se ponga a $1050? Pues, la verdad, más del que ahora te imaginas: comprar "barato" lo que otros habrán vendido "caro" o porque hayan decidido "tirar la toalla"... Están "demonizando" la posesión "física" del Oro y es que el "papel" de momento lo tienen "controlado", digan lo que digan por ahí... Quizás, los $1050 no los veamos este año, pero como las Bolsas estadounidenses sigan con el "turbo" puesto no es NADA descartable.

Vamos a ver, Refinanciado, el Sistema sabe positivamente que lo único que tiene "valor" en el peor de los escenarios económico-financieros son los MPs "físicos", y especialmente el Oro, así que ellos saben muy bien adónde nos dirigimos, de manera que se van a tomar su "tiempo" y saben que acabarán "cosechando"... Habrá gente que no podrá soportar el lateral/bajista en el que nos encontramos: unos venderán y otros no comprarán. Así de claro...

Refinanciado, estos HdP saben que los MPs son la mejor forma de preservar Patrimonio a largo plazo y si te fijas bien se están "cargando" todo el ahorro "conservador" y con las medidas tomadas hoy por Draghi queda "clarísimo"... ¿No? Resumiendo, los que tengan MPs "físicos" que se armen de paciencia y si bajan donde ellos "quieren", pues a COMPRAR como si fueran las "Rebajas"... Después, a partir del 2016 ya veremos más "claridad" o eso es lo que yo pienso ahora mismo.

Hola, Jarel!: He visto y oído el discurso de Draghi y lo único que me ha quedado claro es que vamos directos a una "japonización" de la economía europea, aunque ya hace años que la estamos viviendo, y que se caracteriza por un largo -que va a ser un larguísimo...- período de bajo crecimiento con nula o baja inflación -la "oficial", claro...- pese a los estímulos monetarios por parte del BCE. Y también Draghi ya ha anunciado lo que le han "ordenado": compras directas de bonos de titulación y que nos hacen recordar a Lehman Brothers... y más "basura", las cédulas hipotecarias. He leído en un reporte de Reuters que a las nuevas medidas anunciadas se van a dedicar medio billón de Euros.

Y SI, Jarel!, no estamos sólo "jodidos", sino JODIDISIMOS y lo que nos queda...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2014)

Curioso artículo el que os enlazo. Por cierto, Refinanciado, fijate en los años que cita y que son prácticamente los mismos de mí particular estudio de Prospectiva. Parece ser que cada vez somos más los "analistas" que estamos llegando a conclusiones semejantes e incluso en cuanto a los desencadenantes...

- Gold Model Projects Prices From 1971-2021 : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (4 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Nada... ahora mismo el Oro anda aproximadamente por los $1268 y la Plata a $19,142... ¿Qué sentido tiene que el Oro se ponga a $1050? Pues, la verdad, más del que ahora te imaginas: comprar "barato" lo que otros habrán vendido "caro" o porque hayan decidido "tirar la toalla"... Están "demonizando" la posesión "física" del Oro y es que el "papel" de momento lo tienen "controlado", digan lo que digan por ahí... Quizás, los $1050 no los veamos este año, pero como las Bolsas estadounidenses sigan con el "turbo" puesto no es NADA descartable.
> 
> Vamos a ver, Refinanciado, el Sistema sabe positivamente que lo único que tiene "valor" en el peor de los escenarios económico-financieros son los MPs "físicos", y especialmente el Oro, así que ellos saben muy bien adónde nos dirigimos, de manera que se van a tomar su "tiempo" y saben que acabarán "cosechando"... Habrá gente que no podrá soportar el lateral/bajista en el que nos encontramos: unos venderán y otros no comprarán. Así de claro...
> 
> ...




Buen análisis Fernando,

En mi opinión, se va a volver a repetir una vez más un movimiento para los particulares y pequeños ahorradores que les acabará costando mucho dinero. Siempre es igual: a la pregunta ¿y dónde meto ahora mi dinero?, los supuestos expertos responderán lo siguiente:

- NO al mercado inmobiliario, sigue muerto.
- NO a los depósitos, no rentan nada.
- NO a la renta fija, está en una burbuja a punto de explotar (esto sí es cierto)
- SÍ a la renta variable. 

Y allá que irán los ahorros de la gente. Y mañana en el telediario, cuando digan que el IBEX ha superado los 11.000 puntos, otros más entrarán, y así sucesivamente. Irán entrando cada vez más, más tarde y a precios más altos. Y el mercado se desplomará, como ocurre cuando les pilla con el paso cambiado.

Y de nuevo, los ahorros de la gente esquilmados.

Es posible que bajo ese escenario sí sean los "metaleros" los que mejor han conservado su patrimonio, con el añadido de que no han tenido en ningún momento el peligro de que les robaran sus ahorros vía decreto "a la chipriota".


----------



## conde84 (4 Sep 2014)

Asi como un poco off topic,siempre me he preguntado porque en los medios de comunicacion salen tantas noticias de la bolsa,que si sube,que si baja,conexiones en directo con la bolsa en los telediarios en horas de maxima audiencia.....,cuando en bolsa esta metida una pequeñisima parte de la poblacion española,por lo que no deberia tener tantisima repercusion mediatica.


----------



## atom ant (4 Sep 2014)

cuidao con el Draghi que me han dicho que es medio iuminati

jejejej


----------



## carloszorro (4 Sep 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> *el análisis técnico no sirve absolutamente para nada.*



Ayer, un analista fundamental de Forex, afirmaba que las últimas devaluaciones del Euro frente el Dolar están descontando, o anticipando, las políticas monetarias que ambos bloques económicos tienen proyectadas para los próximos 3 años... :ouch:
Y algunos por aquí, en Burbuja Info, pretenden jugar a ser analistos fundamentados, y encima ganar pasta. :ouch:

:XX:


----------



## atom ant (5 Sep 2014)

sigue el castigo...plata a $19


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, Carlos: Mira, yo entiendo que Maximum_Trolling ha expresado una opinión personal y que es perfectamente válida, ya que el AT no ha funcionado para él. Quizás, en su "debe" está el no haber sido disciplinado en su estrategia y que creo es indispensable en el AT. Tampoco yo creo en éste, pero respeto a los que os dedicáis al mismo y a fin de cuentas es vuestro dinero y no el mío. Mí experiencia personal me dice que para ganar "pasta" hay que "currar", aunque evidentemente conozco gente que la ha ganado sin pegar un "palo al agua"...

Ya entrando más en "serio", es muy posible que lo que comentas tenga mucho que ver con el Tratado Transatlántico de Comercio e Inversiones y que, para quienes no lo conozcan, es un proyecto para establecer una zona de Libre Comercio entre la UE y los EE.UU. En mí opinión: un peligro social, democrático y ecológico. No deja de ser un Caballo de Troya que nos van a "meter" las multinacionales...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 00:52 ----------

Hola, Bullion10: SI, de hecho en este hilo hace tiempo que vengo comentando lo que es evidente: se está empujando a la gente hacia la Bolsa. Dado que el ahorro conservador está prácticamente liquidado, pues son muchos los que emprenden el "efecto ganado"...
Desgraciadamente, no miran atrás o no recuerdan lo que les ha pasado con anterioridad a otros estafados como fueron los preferentistas, bonistas, etc. Lo lógico y normal es que los "entendidos" en Bolsa estén fuera de ella y en liquidez, pero claro como explica bien conde84 hay mucha -demasiada, diría yo...- repercusión mediática en relación a la misma.

Las Bolsas cuando "estallen", y que no será en la próxima gran corrección que venga, van a protagonizar uno de los mayores robos de riqueza de la Historia. Y, posiblemente, después vendrán los Bonos, porque la deuda global no se puede pagar, vamos que es inasumible se mire como se mire. ¿Y qué sucederá? Pues, más expolio: reestructuraciones y quitas...

Con este panorama, pues como que encuentro cierta calma en los MPs, ya que realmente alternativas "conservadoras" hay bien pocas... A fin de cuentas, ahí tengo colocado un "dinero" que no me hacia falta en su momento y todavía sigue siendo así. Mañana ya veremos...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Y aquí os dejo un interesante AT que acabo de visionar:

- El oro, si pierde el suelo de ayer, siguientes paradas 1.240-1.230 | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

También S. McCoy lo ve como yo: las últimas medidas adoptadas por Draghi nos llevan a la "japonización" de la UE...

- Pero, a ver, ¿alguien me puede explicar lo que ha hecho Draghi? - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

El oro y la plata, en un presente/futuro controlado por las elites puede acabar siendo un lastre inútil y solo decorativo como un pisapapeles...ellos tienen el poder y pueden dejar congelado y bajo cero este activo todo el tiempo que quieran...ya se ha demostrado que tienen la maquina del dinero y que pueden imprimir virtualmente 100 años seguidos si quieren, púes a ellos no les va a afectar, son invencibles...la fabula de que el bien siempre gana al mal es muy bonita para contársela a los niños...pero es eso una comedieta....hoy en dia sabemos quien maneja el cotarro y contra ellos no puedes ir...y si te enfrentas acabas eliminado...todo lo demás es marear la perdiz y soñar con un Mundo sin hambre y sin guerras...sueños...Y para muestra que no trolleo, Yo mismo tenia plata y algo de oro en 2011...pero viendo la Mascarada en que se podía acabar convirtiendo el Tema, en una burda opereta de via estrecha, decidi venderlo porque sinceramente no creo que viva 100 años y no me da la gana de dejarlo a mi nieto o mi tataranieto, por si acaso en 2100 ya estamos mejor, es una cosa que tengo que disfrutar Yo, a mi nadie me ha regalado nada y como nada espero de nadie púes eso (cada uno es libre de decidir y no por eso es más malo o bueno, el que se quera engañar pensando en dejarlo a sus retoños, pues me parece bien, pero no es mi estilo ...No, Yo quiero tener un activo para que si por alguna urgencia necesito liquido, lo pueda vender a un precio razonable y no con con un 20/30% de perdidas...al final este activo se va a volver más iliquido que una casa...sino al tiempo...acabara proscrito y prohibido su tenencia y por ahí no paso, de ser un perseguido por el NWO...:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bien, esa es su opinión y tiene su argumentación que, evidentemente, no compartiremos la mayoría de los "metaleros", pero Vd. está en su pleno derecho de expresar lo que piensa en relación a los MPs y más si lo hace de forma correcta como es el caso.

Está claro que yo puedo decir "misa" que no le voy a convencer y tampoco tengo ningún interés en ello, ya que a estas alturas de la "película" uno ya debería tener claros determinados "conceptos"...

Sin embargo, le matizaré un par de "simples" detalles:

1º) Los "metaleros", por regla general, son personas con cierto poder adquisitivo y vamos a decir "X"... y hasta sienta mal decirlo viendo los tiempos que corren y la precariedad que asola a mucha gente, pero bueno -en mí caso- nadie me ha regalado nada y estoy reflejando una "realidad". Dicho esto, está claro que los MPs forman una parte del Patrimonio y donde tienen cabida diferentes activos tanto financieros como los que no lo son, aparte de que los MPs no nos vienen en forma de "milagros", sino que los compramos con dinero Fiat, por tanto hay que tener un excedente de éste para dedicarlo a tal fin. ¿Es lo correcto? Pues, yo pienso que cada cual es muy libre hacer con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno.

2º) Precisamente, ayer había un debate sobre las "herencias" en un hilo "metalero" y es un tema bastante controvertido y que le voy a resumir muy brevemente: Lo heredado es regalado y lo comprado, sudado. Por consiguiente, el que ha "sudado" -y este es mí caso- es el ÚNICO con capacidad para decidir si lo deja o no en herencia. Por tanto, no existe ningún "engaño" si tenemos la cabeza "amueblada"... SI ya sé que es harto difícil hoy en día, pero vamos las Crisis suelen ayudar en este aspecto y por desgracia...
Una cosa muy distinta es dejar la herencia a alguien que no la merezca o cuya educación, moralidad, comportamiento, etc. no sean las que deseamos...

En fin, caballero, todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" y actuamos en función de ellas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bien, esa es su opinión y tiene su argumentación que, evidentemente, no compartiremos la mayoría de los "metaleros", pero Vd. está en su pleno derecho de expresar lo que piensa en relación a los MPs y más si lo hace de forma correcta como es el caso.
> 
> Está claro que yo puedo decir "misa" que no le voy a convencer y tampoco tengo ningún interés en ello, ya que a estas alturas de la "película" uno ya debería tener claros determinados "conceptos"...
> 
> ...



Sr. Fernando le respeto como forero al igual que su opinión...pero sigo pensando lo mismo....el futuro lo dira.....

Saludos


----------



## maragold (5 Sep 2014)

Dubitativo, bienvenido al hilo! Por fin argumentos antimetal sin trolleos.
Aunque no los comparto. Fernando ya te ha contestado convenientemente.

Ya hemos repetido que el oro (físico) la mayoría lo vemos como un seguro para el resto de patrimonio. Es decir, diversificamos dando mayor o menor peso al oro físico en función de nuestra perspectiva.

Si se produjera lo que dices, a base de imprimir e imprimir dinero... habría otros activos que se dispararían.

Sí, el oro sería un pisapapeles o una bonita colección numismática... pero por contra tendríamos activos que nos harían vivir muy, pero que muy bien.

EL PROBLEMA es si ocurre justo lo contrario. Que se desmorone el castillo de naipes y te pille en bragas. Es decir, sin nada de oro.

Tú verás...


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Sep 2014)

Entre el mucho y el poco está el suficiente.
No todo es oro en el ahorro, así como no todo es orégano en el campo(ni hierbajos).
Una cabeza bién "amueblada" tiene que agarrar todas las posibilidades, y el mal menor creo que es que nuestros hijos reciban en herencia lo que nosotros no necesitamos en vida...
Un saludo a todos y felicidades por discutir sin gritar,es más edificable.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

De momento no estoy arrepentido...más o menos lo comido por lo servido....y veo que siempre estare a tiempo de pillar algo...están conduciendo a todo el mundo hacia la bolsa, lo único que a dia de hoy da beneficios...


----------



## Jarel! (5 Sep 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Entre el mucho y el poco está el suficiente.
> No todo es oro en el ahorro, así como no todo es orégano en el campo(ni hierbajos).
> Una cabeza bién "amueblada" tiene que agarrar todas las posibilidades, y el mal menor creo que es que nuestros hijos reciban en herencia lo que nosotros no necesitamos en vida...
> Un saludo a todos y felicidades por discutir sin gritar,es más edificable.



Acertados comentarios! 
La verdad que creo que este es de los pocos post donde no se ladra dentro del foro Burbuja.

Yo he conocido este mundo por una herencia y creo que sería de lo último que me desharía, antes vendería las que haya comprado yo.

Estaría encantado de poder dejar algo parecido a mis hijos.

Años mas tarde volvería al mundo para ver qué han hecho con ellas, seguro que habrían tomado decisiones al respecto muy diferentes! :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

un saludo y gracias!


----------



## maragold (5 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De momento no estoy arrepentido...más o menos lo comido por lo servido....y veo que siempre estare a tiempo de pillar algo...están conduciendo a todo el mundo hacia la bolsa,* lo único que a dia de hoy da beneficios...*



Bueno, salvo que te pille un Gowex o un Pescanova de la vida... ::

Evidentemente para ganar dinero de verdad están las empresas. Pero también los mayores riesgos.

Por eso es bueno diversificar.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: En este hilo nos caracterizamos porque la gente participa desde el respeto a la argumentación a los demás, algo de lo que debieran aprender por ahí... No es menos cierto que es un hilo "metalero", pero sin "talibanismos", ya que aquí no vendemos MPs e incluso si llegamos a "recomendarlos" lo hacemos desde la prudencia. Entendemos que son de los mejores activos disponibles y no forman parte del circuito corriente del ahorro/inversión y que hemos explicado hasta la saciedad que los tenemos con otro fin: "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Que nos podemos equivocar en nuestras "apreciaciones", pues es evidente ya que nadie tiene la "bola de cristal", pero Si sabemos que lo han hecho a lo largo de la Historia en circunstancias adversas. Y -repito- en que normalmente se dedica un dinero del que se puede prescindir con una cierta visión de largo plazo. Desde luego, el que se acerque a los MPs para "enriquecerse" rápidamente muy probablemente la está "cagando" y mucho...

Mire, Jarel!, el problema de las herencias es que muchas veces éstas caen dónde no debieran hacerlo... No es extraño ver cómo se dilapida en un ¡plis, plas! lo que ha costado muchos sudores y bastante austeridad. En este tema hay que ser muy "objetivo" y dejar lo que corresponda por ley, pero dedicar otra parte a quienes realmente uno considere que más lo merecen. Luego, todos sabemos que con la edad cada vez nos queda "menos" y es mejor ir dejando las cosas de forma gradual y en vida, pero bueno eso ya entra en el terreno personal.

Bueno, El hombre dubitativo, es normal que sea Vd. quien tome sus propias decisiones y los que creemos en la LIBERTAD abogamos por ello, así que nada que decir al respecto, pero ya le indiqué que lo "normal" es que los "metaleros" cuenten con otros activos financieros y en los que la Bolsa tampoco es ajena... Ya sea a través de la inversión directa, fondos de inversión, planes de pensiones, etc.

Le diré que tengo mucha experiencia en todo tipo de mercados, aunque la mayor parte de mi Patrimonio procede de mí esfuerzo personal, por tanto de "currar" y luego ser consecuente con los tiempos que me han tocado vivir, de manera que hace tiempo, por no decir SIEMPRE, que aprendí que para vivir bien tampoco es absolutamente necesario malgastar el dinero. Y que éste es necesario nadie lo pone en duda, pero si se tiene una cabeza "amueblada" podemos hacer una buena gestión de nuestra economía doméstica.

Hoy en día estoy muy apartado de la inversión directa y sólo sigo los mercados para mis estudios particulares y que me sirven también para escribir en este hilo.

En cualquier caso, le deseo mucha Suerte en sus inversiones, pero recuerde también estas palabras del famoso inversor Warren Buffet: "Si los mercados fueran eficientes, yo estaría pidiendo caridad en la calle."

Aprovecho para dejar un enlace sobre nuestro tema "favorito":

- Los valores refugio no reaccionan ante las medidas de Draghi

Saludos a todos y agradeceros el debate.


----------



## atom ant (5 Sep 2014)

Comenta el maestro-yoda en un wassap que cuidadín a ver qué sanciones sacan contra Rusia porque advierte que se está acumulando mucha energía y vibrasión en el hiperespacio


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Sep 2014)

Jarel! dijo:


> Acertados comentarios!
> La verdad que creo que este es de los pocos post donde no se ladra dentro del foro Burbuja.
> 
> Yo he conocido este mundo por una herencia y creo que sería de lo último que me desharía, antes vendería las que haya comprado yo.
> ...



Seguramente no volveremos ,porque "no seremos", pero lo que tengo claro es que en el ultimo suspiro de vida que tengamos, nos despediremos de nosotros mismos con una sonrisa,con esa sonrisa de saber que hicimos lo correcto.
Después: la nada,la misma nada que existía antes de nacer...
Suerte con la vida mientras es,porque cuando no es solo queda lo que sembramos.
Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

Si tuviera algo se lo dejaría a mis Padres...difícil pues por Ley de vida ya se sabe...cosas de ser hijo único, soltero y sin mucha familia...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya: En la vida hay que intentar pasar siendo "persona" y no un "animal", aunque esta "comparación" también daría para un buen debate, e intentar ser fiel a una "forma" de vida y que a ser posible sea la más próxima a la que nosotros hemos "elegido"... Si te digo la verdad, toda aquella persona que ha dejado una buena "huella" entre sus más allegados siempre será bien recordada. Este es mí caso con mí abuela paterna y q.e.p.d. Y pienso que SI "seremos" ALGO, ya sea polvo, energía o vete a saber...

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Vamos "avanzando"... Si ya piensas en tus padres ya tenemos algo positivo y tampoco sabes lo que va a depararte la vida... En función de ello irás "adaptándote" al medio...

Hola, bankiero: Mira, no hace tanto tiempo, más o menos cuando el Dow Jones andaba por los 13.000 puntos, un buen amigo y con "pasta de verdad" me dijo: "No te extrañe que el Dow Jones se dispare hasta las cercanías de los 20.000 puntos." Bien, en aquellos momentos, recuerdo que le dije que estaba "loco"... Después, he visto lo que he visto y contra toda "LOGICA", que ya no sé qué pensar...

En lo personal, y puede parecer una "locura", pero sigo esperando una fuerte corrección del orden del 10%-15% con respecto a los precios de fin de año en los índices. Si no fuera así -y parece que ese es el "camino"...- avalaría mí particular teoría de que esto se va "acabando", aunque pueda parecer un contrasentido.

Por otro lado, piensa que todos los años 5 de una década han sido tremendamente positivos para la Renta Variable y eso también avala mí teoría de que en el 2016 podríamos asistir a un desastre bursátil, aunque el proceso aún no sé cómo podría ser y es que faltan "datos". Mientras, a observar, esperar y "movernos" de acuerdo a nuestras particulares "perspectivas"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jarel! (5 Sep 2014)

Como se suele decir: lo único seguro en la vida es la muerte.

Dudo que pueda volver, y tampoco se si querría! Una vez cumplida la misión (hasta cuanto mas tarde y en mejor condiciones mejor) ¿para qué volver?

En todas las épocas los mayores no han entendido el ritmo y filosofía de los jovenes, el mundo y la sociedad (esa cada vez menos social) va mas rápido que lo que el humano es capaz de asimilar, por lo que estoy seguro que cuando sea abuelo no emtenderé la forma de vivir de mis nietos.

De ahí que sepa dios lo que puede ocurrir con los posibles MP's que pueda dejar, espero que sea dentro de mucho! Aún tengo muchas cosas por hacer!

Elegir una bonita para Caronte, no vaya a ser que nos quedemos sin cruzar el río.

Fernandojcg: si en el 2016 bolsa cae, ¿a donde se puede preveer vaya el dinero? ¿De qué porcentaje estamos hablando ?

Personalmente la bolsa me tira muy muy para atrás, tengo algo en empresas gordas (ibex: santander, bbva, acerinox, acs,...) desde hace muchos años, sin moverlo y realmente sin seguirlo demasiado.

Un saludo y gracias por tan agradable conversación.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: Mís estudios de Prospectiva no están orientados hacia los mercados bursátiles, sino más bien al terreno socio-político-económico-financiero y enfocado especialmente hacia la Geopolítica... Evidentemente, los "mercados" -TODOS- no serían ajenos a los eventos que pudieran producirse y los movimientos serían fortísimos en cualquier dirección según el activo. De producirse ese escenario, más bien catastrófico, los MPs escaparían a cualquier intento de manipulación porque serían lo más "seguro" junto a otros bienes esenciales.

En cualquier caso, mí estudio está inacabado y se va adaptando al transcurrir de los años y, por tanto, espero al año 2016 para ver si sigo "acertando"...

¡Ojo! que la previsión de la caída bursátil del 2016 podría producirse durante el próximo 2015 y es que podría no cumplirse lo del 5º año de la década. Digo esto porque hace ya un tiempo que las "pautas estacionales" están dejando de cumplirse... Por ejemplo, si este año las Bolsas no caen por debajo de los cierres del pasado año, sería otro ejemplo más de una "pauta estacional" que deja de cumplirse...

En lo personal, aunque sigo esperando una fuerte corrección, creo que la tendencia de fondo es alcista y es Vd. quien debe decidir cuándo quiere deshacer o mantener sus posiciones en la Bolsa, pero podría hacer algo al respecto a principios del próximo año. Ahora bien, tampoco debe hacer caso a lo que pueda leer, ya sea mío o de cualquier otro forero. Aquí escribimos para divulgar nuestras "percepciones" y poco más...

En cuanto a la última cuestión, el nivel de caída: pues de ¡CRACK! Y aquí ya puede Vd. buscar cuál puede ser ese nivel... Tampoco me lo he mirado, ya le he explicado que el estudio está orientado a otros fines.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 21:45 ----------

Hace poco comentaba que Septiembre suele presentar una pauta estacional favorable al Oro y os dejo el enlace a un artículo reciente sobre ello. Aunque, de momento, este año parece lejos de cumplirse, pero bueno aún queda mucho mes por delante...

- September Can Be Gold's Best Month -- Will Seasonal Trends Lend Support Again? - Forbes


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Sep 2014)

Bolsa o latunes,este es el dilema.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2014)

NO, amigo karlilatúnya, no hay "dilema": prioritaria una buena despensa antes que la Bolsa y diría que cualquier cosa necesaria debería primar sobre la misma. Y más para gente que no está encima de los "mercados" y que suele ser la mayoría. De todas formas, es ella la que suele "recibir" cuando las cosas van mal y casi siempre ha sido así...

Saludos.


----------



## bourbon (6 Sep 2014)

En momentos laterales y bajistas como el actual es lógico que nos asalten las dudas. Pero por contra deberíamos festejarlo con nuevas compritas. Evidentemente esto no se puede plantear como un chicharro del mab, ni mirar sus tics por minuto, esto es para inversión real a décadas.

Al igual que en el hipotético caso de que penalizaran temporalmente la posesión de mps (imposible eternamente) multiplicaría su precio, al igual que cuando han prohibido el alcohol, tala de especies protegidas de árboles, animales, drogas...

Es posible ver al oro en 1100$, pero será por muy poco poquisimo tiempo, bajará lentamente para aburrir al especulador, pero el inversor sabrá ir acumulando y cuando despegue ni nos enteraremos. Ya sabeis, será un domingo raro, el lunes bancos cerrados, bolsas rotas, noticias grises...

Por mi parte compro mps fisicos, con fiat que no necesito, mayormente generado de plusvalias de bolsa -estoy fuera totalmente-, que me niego a tenerlo en el banco para evitar el esquile, evito a monty burns, evito posible hiperinflacion y tb para dejarsela a mis nenes -si no ocurre algo gravisimo- al igual que mi coleccion de botes de arenas de playas del mundo.

Veo muy interesante el precio de la plata.


----------



## fff (6 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> Veo muy interesante el precio de la plata.



El precio de la plata esta muy interesante... y más para algunas monedas con algo de premium


----------



## bourbon (6 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> El precio de la plata esta muy interesante... y más para algunas monedas con algo de premium



Hola fff, a qué te refieres con "monedas con algo de premium"? a las de colección?


----------



## fff (6 Sep 2014)

Kookaburras, koalas, elefantes, ... son monedas que tienen poco premium para ser del año en curso. Y su potencial de revalorizacion es mas alto que el de un maple o filarmonica


----------



## atom ant (6 Sep 2014)

1050, 1050, 1050...
los piratas anglosajonIos han conseguido incrustarnos el numerito en el craneo
mil, cincuenta
pero qué va a pasar el día que hipoteticamente lleguase el precio a los 1050?

Si son capaces de llevarlo a ese precio p.ej en Noviembre sin que se haya resuelto o al menos aclarado Ucrania y el ISIS es un gesto de "poderío" importante y si en navidad de golpe se arregla todo...

pues eso, por debajo de 1200 dolor, pero por debajo de 1000 mucha sangre, y eso último es lo que más les gusta a los HDLGP

Otra cosa es que las existencias físicas puedan soportar tal presión.

en cualquier caso, la gran jugada estaría ante nuestros ojos.

y, continuará....
me retiro a ver qué me dan de comer


Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si tuviera algo se lo dejaría a mis Padres...difícil pues por Ley de vida ya se sabe...cosas de ser hijo único, soltero y sin mucha familia...



Ahora creo entender tu postura, la cual no veo mal, pero debes intentar comprender a los que tenemos otras perspectivas de la vida y tenemos a nuestro cargo hijos, eso tiene la responsabilidad de educar y dejarles un mundo en condiciones.

Hay ciertos momentos en que quisiera estar solo y no tener a nadie, pero mas bien por la responsabilidad que conlleva el tener familia que a veces deja noches sin dormir.

Así que me parece cojonudo que no pienses mas que en ti, lo mejor será que disfrutes de la vida que a final de cuentas uno se val tal cual vino.

Pasando a otro tema, me he quedado de piedra cuando fui a comprar chuletas a una carnicería, normalmente las compraba a un precio bueno, pero ahora incluso están mas baratas, lejos de alegrarme me he preocupado, ya que dudo mucho que los costes de criar un animal hayan bajado, al contrario, con el coste energético incluso creo que han subido, me preocupo porque seguramente estén ajustando todo el precio que pueden debido a las caídas de las ventas, cuando ya no puedan más, entonces cerrarán. 

Es lo que no vemos cuando "bajan los precios", se destruyen negocios que dan buenos productos con una relación calidad precio aceptable, ahora nos quedará comprar carne en los supermercados más ciclada que un portero de discoteca.

Lo siguiente será la escasez y le seguirá una inflación de cojones. Lo único bueno es que podremos comprar MPs a buen precio, pero no sé si al final salga a cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Lo dicho en anteriores comentarios: lo primero es lo primero... Es decir, que los "deberes" se empiezan por lo más básico y necesario, de manera que vayamos cubriendo la "pirámide" que nos pueda cubrir ante posibles malos tiempos futuros. Los MPs sólo son una parte de esa "pirámide", pero deben tener cierto peso, aunque todo a su debido tiempo... Y de acuerdo a nuestras posibilidades económicas.

Os dejo un muy interesante enlace. Todavía no lo he leído entero, pero "promete" y es muy largo, pero se puede leer a "ratos" -que es lo que yo haré-...

- www.silvermarketnewsonline.com/articles/SilverSquelchers_Savoie090314.pdf

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2014)

Interesante artículo de Geopolítica...

- Rebelion. Sus videos y los nuestros, su “califato” y el nuestro

Y, desde luego, en lo que a mí respecta no debería dejarse a nadie vivo de los integrantes de ese puto "Estado Islámico"... Muerto el perro, muerta la rabia...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Sep 2014)

Las 15 mejores citas sobre inversión y ahorro | PnL Finance
KANTOR: Capitalismo Financiero (V): La Hipótesis del Paseo Aleatorio

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 12:28 ----------
Rentabilidad a 1 año = - 9,34%.
Rentabilidad a 3 años = - 31,94%.
Rentabilidad a 5 años = + 28,15%.
Es todo factor psicológico.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2014)

Para seguir teniendo en cuenta...

- The Ultimate Demise Of The Euro Union | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2014)

EE.UU. y el Banco Mundia... Prestar atención al recuadro de los 12 Presidentes del Banco Mundial y su "Currículum"... Ni se molestan en "ocultar" lo que es innegable...

- Rebelion. El liderazgo de Estados Unidos en el Banco Mundial

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 21:12 ----------

Y acabo de ver un trozo del programa de TV de la CNBC´Kate Kelly, del pasado 4 de Septiembre, y donde uno de los "perros" de Goldman Sachs se reitera en el "precio objetivo" de $1050 para la Onza de Oro a finales de año...

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 21:34 ----------

Bueno, ahí va una "foto" sobre algunos "pronósticos" nada halagüeños sobre el futuro de los recursos naturales. Por cierto, fijaros en el Oro y la Plata, sobre todo en ésta última ya que en muchas ocasiones me he referido a un Peak sobre ese MP... En el Oro no es tan fundamental ya que llegado el momento se podrá multiplicar por "X" su precio, pero en la Plata su "componente industrial" puede pesar mucho...

- http://i.imgur.com/gkno0in.png


----------



## chemachu (7 Sep 2014)

¿No estarán poniendo la marca de 1050 como línea del terror, para que cuando llegue a 1050 se desplome con mucha fuerza y puedan comprar a manos llenas?

¿Buscan una guerra psicológica?


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> ¿No estarán poniendo la marca de 1050 como línea del terror, para que cuando llegue a 1050 se desplome con mucha fuerza y puedan comprar a manos llenas?
> 
> ¿Buscan una guerra psicológica?



Si eso sucede, es porque estarán inundando a lo bestia dinero fiat en todo el mundo.

Igual hacen lo que se "pulula" por ahí, eso de darle dinero a los de a pie para que reactiven la economía, eso indicará que también a nosotros nos caerá un pico.

Con eso la gente sacará la pandereta y bailará sin cesar, pero si eres listo, ese pico lo puedes utilizar en comprar tu silla (MPs), de esa manera, cuando pare la música tendrás donde sentarte.

Y ojalá suceda que el oro llegando a los 1.050,00USD se desplome, yo dudo de que sucedan ambas cosas (sobre todo la segunda), pero oye, soñar no cuesta nada.

Por cierto, la guerra sicológica ya está en marcha, lo que pasa es que los que consiguen físico, difícilmente sueltan prenda y el coste en papeleh para tumbar los MPs cada vez es más alto y cuela menos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2014)

Hola, chemachu: Bienvenido a este hilo. Pues, la verdad, es que Goldman Sachs tiene ese "precio objetivo" de los $1050 desde finales del pasado año, vamos si no recuerdo mal, y a lo largo del presente año han seguido insistiendo en ese precio...

Entiendo que llegar a los $1050 ya es un "desplome" en toda regla... Y me cuesta mucho creer que se fuera bastante más abajo de ese precio, aunque hay que esperar aún porque queda bastante año por delante y esos $1050 igual no se ven este año. En teoría las Bolsas americanas debieran recortar bastante y lo "normal" es que parte del dinero que saliera de ellas fuera a parar a los MPs, especialmente el Oro. Eso si no sucede "algo" más grave.

La "fijación" en ese precio por parte de Goldman Sachs no es "extraña", ya que esos "pájaros" siempre están metidos en la mayoría de los escándalos financieros que se van sucediendo en el tiempo. Creo que llevan así unos 25 años aproximadamente... Lo digo porque la última vez que recomendaron a sus clientes salir del Oro, ellos eran compradores netos. Evidentemente, la "demonización" del Oro les reporta beneficios, ya que pueden comprar mucho más barato y sin apenas riesgo financiero. Por otro lado, saben que sus "recomendaciones" suelen ser seguidas por la masa "borreguil" que se mueve en torno a los mercados. Y es que en éstos abundan todo tipo de fauna: "analistas", "analistos" y añadiré a algunos "espabilados" que yo denomino "analfaburros" (lo siento Vidar, la he hecho "mía"...). Algunos imagino que ya lo "pillarán"...

chemachu, los mercados hoy en día son una guerra psicológica continua y los MPs no son ajenos a ellos. Debemos ser nosotros los que debemos "procesar" la información que nos llega y ver qué nos convence y que no... Eso y tener muy "claras" las ideas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 22:58 ----------

No sé porqué, pero ya empieza se ser una "constante" que se me crucen los comentarios con los de Refinanciado, ni que tuviéramos la misma "hora"... Lo siento, amigo, porque de haberlo sabido hubiera dejado tu respuesta y que es bastante acertada. A fin de cuentas, solemos pensar lo mismo...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2014)

Jeje, tienes razón Fernando, a menudo nos "cruzamos" con la misma hora de escribir, aunque admito que muchas veces quiero responder algo, pero enseguida tú respondes y ya poco puedo aportar, así que sólo me queda leer.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (8 Sep 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> ¿No estarán poniendo la marca de 1050 como línea del terror, para que cuando llegue a 1050 se desplome con mucha fuerza y puedan comprar a manos llenas?
> 
> ¿Buscan una guerra psicológica?



si con esta coyuntura geopolitica son capaces de ponerlo a 1050 no me extrañaria una matanza de tejas II

saludos

Momentazo del Oro


----------



## chemachu (8 Sep 2014)

Gracias por la bienvenida y por contestar :rolleye:

No entiendo nada de esa gráfica excepto las propias velas :8: por lo que gustosamente si me decís qué leer, aprenderé para que la próxima vez entienda toda la info 

¿Si vemos el histórico del oro no se parece demasiado a la fase "Return to normal" de una Bull Trap? Lo poco que sé del tema me invita a ver un intento de romper el límite a la baja para el Oro.
Ya digo que sé muy poco y posiblemente esto es lo que me empuje a estar equivocado :ouch:

Mi intención en este asunto es ir asegurando cara a la difícil jubilación que nos espera a los nacidos en los 80 y, no nos equivoquemos, si es posible para ganar algo de poder adquisitivo en caso que hubiese un repunte ::

Ahora viajo unos días a USA, ¿vale la pena comprar algo por ahí?


----------



## atom ant (8 Sep 2014)

a mi modo de ver si rompe semanalmente la que considero directriz alcista, creo que tendría fácil llegar a esos 1050 (61,8%) algo que no sería anormal máxime después de semejante subida
quizá en el 1200 (50%) que es un gran soporte intente pullbakear pero ya se vería

en cualquier caso parece que estaría lejos de la alcista ya.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2014)

Hola, chemachu: Bueno, atom ant ya le ha dado su explicación sobre el AT. En lo personal, yo no suelo hacer mucho caso del mismo, ya que parto siempre de una premisa: tengo el dinero, me interesa el "producto" y tengo claro el "plazo", pues no necesito más y lo compro. No cabe duda de que el AT puede ayudar para dar puntos de entrada... ya que los de "salida" ahora mismo no los tengo en cuenta.

El Oro está en un lateral/bajista y podría pasar a bajista si se rompieran los mínimos anteriores y que están un poco por debajo de los $1200. Los gráficos están bien para aquellos que operan a corto o buscan "mejores precios", pero la gente normal no suele
estar encima o pendientes de ellos. Y los que nos consideramos "fundamentalistas" tenemos otras "percepciones" a las que nos transmite el AT, aunque evidentemente respeto a quienes se dedican al mismo. Faltaría más...

No es mala idea ir "ahorrando" para la Jubilación a través de la posesión "física" de los MPs y en su caso parece que tiene claro que ha elegido el Oro. De hecho, a ese plazo y con los años que tiene Vd. por delante, parece la mejor opción a falta que haya mucha más "claridad" en el sistema financiero mundial y, sobre todo, en el monetario. Si nos ha leído, por aquí abogamos por los MPs. como "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Para especular o "ganar" dinero Fiat hay otros activos financieros y los MPs no son el vehículo adecuado para ello y me refiero siempre al "físico". El "papel" siempre será "papel" y hay donde elegir...

Si va a los EE.UU. puede probar de encontrar mejores precios y hasta es posible que los encuentre, aunque con la reciente caída del Euro no estoy al día de los precios que puedan haber por allí. Tengo amigos que han estado en ese país y en ocasiones se han traído monedas a mejor precio que en Europa.

Y aprovecho para dejar un artículo de un GRANDE: D. Roberto Centeno...

- Las contradicciones y falsedades de Rajoy - Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2014)

Un buen y atinado artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/6715-iy-si-desapareciera-el-dolar


----------



## atom ant (8 Sep 2014)

comentario
quizá sea por que en la tele sacan blindados reventados constantemente pero ultimamente me están dando sensacion de latas de sardinas, practicamente obsoletas, para hacer tiro al blanco.

cambiando ligeramente de tema, momentazo metales
en estos momentos plata por debajo de $19 y el Oro de momento aguantando malamente $1253


----------



## MarquezJ (8 Sep 2014)

Vaya bajón de oro y plata hoy.


----------



## atom ant (8 Sep 2014)

la plata ha cruzado los 19 sin rebote alguno y el Oro no muestra tampoco rebote ni figuras en la directriz... deben estar zumbándoles de lo lindo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2014)

"Seguramente", no tiene nada que ver con la caída de hoy... Debe ser una simple "coincidencia"...

- UK


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2014)

Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero...

- Mejor 12 horas currando en un restaurante que viendo la TV, ¿no? | Investing.com

Y China sigue sacando provecho a sus USD...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/139652-argentina-recibir-millones-dolares-swap-china

¿Oro vs USD?

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/139556-economistas-consejo-deshacerse-dolares-colapso-eeuu


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2014)

Realmente, muy interesante...

- Precious Metal Markets: CHINA vs USA : SRSrocco Report


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Sep 2014)

creo que no va aquí pero, la plata ha cerrado en 19.00 
ahora es cuando echo de menos un gráfico de ido o carloszorro y alguna opinión experta en análisis técnico. Yo pienso que seguirá yéndose hacia abajo


----------



## Sigh (9 Sep 2014)

Soy nuevo en el hilo 

En el tema del oro yo apostaria a que bajara hasta 1050 o cerca, y despues todo dependera de como terminen el año Francia, Alemania y la UE en su conjunto.

A medida que la UE y EEUU vayan saliendo de la crisis economica el oro ira perdiendo valor, y aunque por diversos motivos nunca llegara a los valores precrisis, no tenemos que olvidar que hasta 2005-2006 llevaba muchisimo tiempo sin superar el entorno de los 400$, y que el valor actual esta infladisimo debido al panico desatado por la inestabilidad politica del euro y los estimulos de EEUU y Japon. Entiendo las previsiones de aumento del valor de la plata en los proximos años debido a que a dia de hoy es una commodity eminentemente industrial, pero respecto al oro, que hace creer siempre a todo el mundo que el oro en el entorno de los 1050 esta infravalorado y que necesariamente subiria, por lo que es un chollazo entrar en ese punto?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Por aquí ya tenemos los gráficos de AT que habitualmente coloca atom ant y para mí son más que suficientes. Mira, recibo mucha información sobre los MPs y entre ella de AT, pero es conocida mí opinión de que no creo mucho en el del mismo y como yo soy el que "mantiene" este hilo, pues como que seguiré "pasando"... Aunque en este hilo, en momentos puntuales, he colocado excelentes y amplios AT y no hace tanto que coloqué uno (vídeo), concretamente el pasado 5 de Septiembre (post nº 2430). Y no ha andado desencaminado en su análisis hasta ahora.

Respecto a la Plata, si se pierden estos niveles se podría ir al entorno de los $16 y ahí ya veríamos qué pasaría... De hecho, hace meses el conforero Parri hizo una encuesta sobre esto en otro hilo metalero. En cualquier caso, dejo un enlace a un gráfico interactivo sobre la Plata y que es la que parece interesarte.

- Plata | Precio del Plata | Precio de Futuros del Plata

No voy a entrar a debatir sobre alguna opinión bastante desacertada, al menos para mí. Y no voy a perder el tiempo en rebatirla porque hay algo que está más que claro: para hablar del valor "auténtico" del Oro hay que hacer una comparativa mejor que con una moneda de "referencia" que ha perdido prácticamente todo valor y que es un "cadáver monetario" y me estoy refiriendo obviamente al USD... Cualquier medio económico estadounidense reconoce que su moneda es una "caricatura" de lo que fue.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2014)

Hola Sigh, bienvenido-a

Creo que es por los costes de extracción, pero en mi caso no me creo los datos que dan las minas. no me creo que desde que estamos en "crisis" estos costes aumenten un 20%/año... si es cierto que el gasto aumenta en esa cuantía, en mi opinión aquí falta Oro, mucho Oro.

saludos

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 07:47 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> aquí falta Oro, mucho Oro.



y sangre, mucha sangre

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 08:09 ----------

El Oro y la plata a esta hora a $19 y 1255

todavia tengo fé en el grafico masonico y que haya un rebote majete, todo sea dicho



---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 08:42 ----------


la semana que viene va a ser la leche, el día 17 la FED actualiza sus previsiones de tipos de interes y el 19 referendo en Escocia...

y Putin llorando en Mongolia, el viernes pasado.


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

Parece que todo perjudica al oro, sea como sea parece que si el oro tiene que subir no sera pronto y ya hay que pensar en terminos de 10 o 20 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

racional dijo:


> Parece que todo perjudica al oro, sea como sea parece que si el oro tiene que subir no sera pronto y ya hay que pensar en terminos de 10 o 20 años.



Siempre tendrá Vd. la opción de seguir coleccionando "billetitos de colores" y de aquí a 10-20 años vaya a saber Vd. dónde y cómo estará el mundo... Si no lo tenemos nada claro a un año, ya me dirá Vd. en ese período de tiempo tan dilatado...

Y, por casualidad, acabo de leer un excelente artículo y que viene a colación de lo que le comentaba. Dejo el enlace.

- El crecimiento se detiene para siempre el año que viene - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Por cierto, no parece que los que los"sueñan" con "tiempos añorados" los vayan a ver realizados en bastante tiempo, vamos si es que "vuelven"...


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

Si se detiene el crecimiento es porque hay deflacion, si hay deflacion tener oro no tiene ningun sentido.


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2014)

si no dejamos de comportarnos como bacterias, nos cambiamos el chip y nos ponemos a gestionar el decrecimiento nos jugamos el mismo futuro.

o acabaremos tan catastroficamente jodidos como ellas, cuando se agota la placa de petri

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 09:51 ----------




racional dijo:


> Si se detiene el crecimiento es porque hay deflacion, si hay deflacion tener oro no tiene ningun sentido.



si se detiene el crecimiento por una escasez de recursos yo creo que deberiamos hablar entonces de inflacion, y en ese caso el Oro si tiene sentido


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

El crecimiento se esta deteniendo justo por lo contrario, por la superproducion de todo tipo de bienes, se produce mas de lo que se vende, y por eso los gobiernos ponen medidas de estimulo para tratar de que se venda mas, pero asi todo no se vende, y por eso cada vez hay mas paro, porque no hace falta mas gente para producir mas. Asi que aqui hay un problema de deflación.


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2014)

el articulo y las graficas que contiene parece que señalarían el fin del crecimiento aprox hacia 2020, el título no se corresponde


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mejor te lees el informe "enterito", vamos si te interesa, y posiblemente tengas mejores elementos para opinar con más fundamento... De todas formas, es un trabajo de Prospectiva y que ya sabes que es un campo al que me dedico, por tanto puedo decirte con cierta "propiedad" que el "timing" es muy complicado, pero la visión general que anticipa -si no se "cambian" las cosas...- es bastante correcto, al menos desde mí punto de vista. Respecto al 2020, ¿cuántos comentarios míos hay en el hilo donde indico ese año como un "punto de inflexión"? 

atom ant, somos muchos los que opinamos así y eso a pesar de que no nos guste lo que se "vislumbra"...

Dejo el enlace al estudio de referencia...

- www.sustainable.unimelb.edu.au/files/mssi/MSSI-ResearchPaper-4_Turner_2014.pdf

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 14:08 ----------

¡Joder! si el "pollo" este -que es parte "interesada"- ve esos precios, pues como que es mejor aplazar las posibles compras que tengamos en mente...

- Goldcorp: precio del oro a 900 dólares es


----------



## Jarel! (9 Sep 2014)

Buenas tardes,
el artículo me ha recordado el estudio de referencia, que leí hace ya tiempo y me llamó mucho la atención.

Creo que no hace falta el estudio para saber que es inevitable que esto reviente en algún momento. El estudio presenta argumentos para justificar sus conclusiones, sobretodo las que se refieren a fechas.

Perfectamente la situación actual puede ser la llovizna antes de la tormenta, mas aún si no se hace nada por dejar de mojarnos.

Me cuesta creer que se vaya a permitir que todo reviente de manera ciertamente descontrolada, ya que los "jefes" del mundo tienen mucho que perder.

¿seremos tan borricos de no cambiar lo necesario? Diferentes estudios llevan diciendo que esto es insostenible desde hace años, ¿hasta cuando?

Ahora los dos bandos: me compro MP o me compro armas......


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: De todo un "poquito"... Que no echemos a faltar algo cuando nos haga falta, bueno mientras seamos nosotros los que podamos "controlar" nuestra situación personal y luego ya tanto dará...

Saludos.


----------



## Sigh (9 Sep 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola Sigh, bienvenido-a
> 
> Creo que es por los costes de extracción, pero en mi caso no me creo los datos que dan las minas. no me creo que desde que estamos en "crisis" estos costes aumenten un 20%/año... si es cierto que el gasto aumenta en esa cuantía, en mi opinión aquí falta Oro, mucho Oro.
> 
> saludos.



Gracias 

Efectivamente, es que ese es otro de los puntos que hay que analizar. Yo soy quimico y conozco como va el tema de los costes de extraccion del oro, y obviamente algo no encaja con los datos ofrecidos. Las minas funcionan de una forma muy sencilla: si el precio de un metal compensa los costes de extraccion, la mina se abre, analizando datos a 10-20 años vista, para no poner a funcionar minas que dejen de ser rentables rapidamente. Y es que algo muy caracteristico de los fondos que invierten en mineria, fundamentalmente canadienses y sudafricanos, es que tienen alergia a las burbujas.
En el tema del oro y la plata, me ha parecido muy curioso que a pesar del subidon de los precios, practicamente no se han empezado a explotar nuevos depositos.
Esto podria significar que los analistas ven este pico del oro como algo muy puntual y concretado en el tiempo, que no durara años en volver a valores mas reducidos. Incluso obviando el pico alcanzado en el valor hace meses, ahora mismo un oro en el entorno de los 1.200 con previsiones de minimos en 1.050 deberia de haber propiciado que se estuviesen explotando muchos mas depositos nuevos, puesto que venimos del entorno de los 400 hace menos de 10 años.


----------



## Fran Bueso (9 Sep 2014)

Sigh dijo:


> ahora mismo un oro en el entorno de los 1.200 con previsiones de minimos en 1.050 deberia de haber propiciado que se estuviesen explotando muchos mas depositos nuevos, puesto que venimos del entorno de los 400 hace menos de 10 años.



Abrir depósitos nuevos no es tan sencillo como cavar un agujero, es un proceso largo y muy politizado e incluso con precios altos muy arriesgado porque trabajas sobre estimación.

Lo que ocurre es que las minas existentes explotan sus reservas más difíciles cuando el oro está caro dejando las fáciles para tiempos peores.


----------



## Sigh (9 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre tendrá Vd. la opción de seguir coleccionando "billetitos de colores" y de aquí a 10-20 años vaya a saber Vd. dónde y cómo estará el mundo... Si no lo tenemos nada claro a un año, ya me dirá Vd. en ese período de tiempo tan dilatado...



El oro actua fundamentalmente como divisa, por lo tanto segun tu razonamiento el oro tendria tambien alto riesgo de perder valor. A no ser que se vuelva a una economia basada en la posesion de oro, algo que no tendria sentido hoy en dia, el oro es proclive a perder valor en caso de que el dinero tampoco valga nada.
Y esto es asi porque aunque en los tiempos modernos el oro ha sido considerado el valor refugio en momentos de crisis economicas o de divisas, lo cierto es que al oro en el fondo le pasa un poco lo que a los pisos: la gente cree que es refugio porque el oro, "todo el mundo sabe que tiene valor". Pero en una situacion tan catastrofista como la que comentas, lo unico que valdria seria las materias primas, y todo lo que tenga comportamiento de divisa se iria a la mierda.


----------



## Sigh (9 Sep 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Abrir depósitos nuevos no es tan sencillo como cavar un agujero, es un proceso largo y muy politizado e incluso con precios altos muy arriesgado porque trabajas sobre estimación.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que las minas existentes explotan sus reservas más difíciles cuando el oro está caro dejando las fáciles para tiempos peores.



Exacto, pero ese razonamiento evidenciaria que el precio del oro no esta tan controlado por los costes de extraccion como por el precio asociado a su demanda. Eso implica que si la demanda de oro se reduce, independientemente de los costes de extraccion, los precios bajaran mucho. Y en el actual clima economico, con la economia recuperandose timidamente, a mi todo me hace indicar que el oro volvera a valores mas bajos debido a que la demanda bajara paulatinamente.


----------



## Fran Bueso (9 Sep 2014)

Sigh dijo:


> El oro actua fundamentalmente como divisa, por lo tanto segun tu razonamiento el oro tendria tambien alto riesgo de perder valor.



Aunque el oro funcione como divisa en los mercados financieros, esta utilidad no es la "fundamental" como dice usted.

Fundamentalmente el oro es un "_hándicap_" en el sentido biológico. Su valor radica en ser un medio fiable para comuncar el estatus sexual de la portadora, perceptible y reconocible de forma inmediata por toda persona a su alrededor. 

Esto no ocurre con las acciones, los pisos, los Masseratis y ninguna otra "riqueza" que ud. pueda nombrar. El oro no es fácil de sustituir en su función, su uso como divisa es consecuencia de esta utilidad, no el uso fundamental que le da su valor. La mujer es la que hace del oro algo valioso. La única forma de que lo pierda es que ellas dejen de darle utilidad como "hándicap", pero con la genética habrás topado si lo intentas


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

No voy a debatir con alguien que no tiene un mínimo conocimiento de la Historia e incluso de la más reciente... Mí tiempo es muy valioso para echarlo a perder tontamente: si a alguien no le gusta el Oro, pues está en su pleno derecho... Y cada cual se "mueve" de acuerdo a sus particulares "percepciones".

Es más, para ser más "directo", Sigh Vd. no es bienvenido en este hilo por su creador, es decir yo, y por evidentes razones personales... Está claro que Vd. puede escribir por aquí lo que Vd. desee, pero tenga bien claro que no va a recibir ninguna respuesta por mí parte.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 19:43 ----------

Y aprovecho para dejar un interesante artículo...

- Pagar por no asumir riesgo - Blogs de Información privilegiada


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que las minas existentes explotan sus reservas más difíciles cuando el oro está caro dejando las fáciles para tiempos peores.



Pues si, esto que comenta suena un poco mas razonable que la teoría de que los iluminati estén drenando oro simultaneamente de todas las minas del planeta... jejeje

gracias

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 20:18 ----------

_"egún Jeannes, “Goldcorp es la minera que tiene menores costes de producción y en ella hemos hecho lo máximo para invertir en asegurar nuestro futuro”. “Con la apertura de nuevas minas en los últimos cuatro años, incluso si viésemos al oro por debajo de los 900 dólares por onza –aunque no creo que esto ocurra– lo veríamos como una oportunidad. Nuestros inventarios saldrían a la venta por este precio”, apostilla el CEO de la segunda mayor minera del mundo por detrás de Barrick Gold."_


ienso: . joer que fanfarrón
..quizá todo se trate de una simple guerra de precios para cerrar minas y comprar barato


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Goldcorp es la mayor compañía minera extractora de Oro del mundo y la última vez que miré sus resultados financieros eran muy buenos. De hecho, los costes de extracción de esa minera son muy inferiores a los de otras competidoras. Por tanto, esos $900 son perfectamente "soportables" por Goldcorp, pero claro está me imagino que a sus accionistas no les habrá hecho ninguna "gracia" las declaraciones de este "pollo"...

También si revisamos los informes financieros de esta empresa vemos que hay claras vinculaciones con muchas firmas de inversión... incluída Goldman Sachs. Y ya es curioso que haga esta "afirmación" cuando no hace nada que uno de los analistas de Goldman Sachs se ha reiterado en su "precio objetivo" de $1050... Nada, debe ser una simple "coincidencia", una más de las muchas que se están sucediendo últimamente en el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2014)

atención a la bolsa usa que nos puede dar un cierre apoteosico


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

A continuación dejo un enlace del "The New York Times" y para que veáis lo que piensan los propios americanos sobre el Dólar...

- http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/opinion/dethrone-king-dollar.html


----------



## sierramadre (9 Sep 2014)

Dejaros de analisis sesudos, el tema esta claro, desde la epoca de los sumerios nuestros creadores annunakis se nos estan llevando al oro a su planeta para purificar la atmosfera del suyo. Nos han grabado en los genes que es algo valioso para que nos demos el curro de extraerlo para ellos. Y cuando los genes tiran demasiado y el precio se desmadra pues hacen una QE para pagarlo.......
Si es que esta claro.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> atención a la bolsa usa que nos puede dar un cierre apoteosico



Hola, atom ant: No, no pudo ser y es que llegó justo a tiempo la "Mano de Dios"... De todas formas, parece que la corrección podría estar cercana para el Dow Jones y para todos los índices en general.

Saludos


----------



## Sigh (9 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Goldcorp es la mayor compañía minera extractora de Oro del mundo y la última vez que miré sus resultados financieros eran muy buenos. De hecho, los costes de extracción de esa minera son muy inferiores a los de otras competidoras. Por tanto, esos $900 son perfectamente "soportables" por Goldcorp, pero claro está me imagino que a sus accionistas no les habrá hecho ninguna "gracia" las declaraciones de este "pollo"...
> 
> También si revisamos los informes financieros de esta empresa vemos que hay claras vinculaciones con muchas firmas de inversión... incluída Goldman Sachs. Y ya es curioso que haga esta "afirmación" cuando no hace nada que uno de los analistas de Goldman Sachs se ha reiterado en su "precio objetivo" de $1050... Nada, debe ser una simple "coincidencia", una más de las muchas que se están sucediendo últimamente en el mundo.
> 
> Saludos.




Ni idea de quien eres macho :S asique lo de las razones evidentes... no se, si eres alguno a los que he llevado la contraria ultimamente, no seas reconroso coño, que tu tambien me has llevado la contraria a mi xD.


La historia reciente ya te la he comentado, si me explicas porque cree todo el mundo que el oro esta infravalorado en 1050, hasta te lo agradezco.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Sep 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> creo que no va aquí pero, la plata ha cerrado en 19.00
> ahora es cuando echo de menos un gráfico de ido o carloszorro y alguna opinión experta en análisis técnico. Yo pienso que seguirá yéndose hacia abajo















LLeva un año de un aburridísimo lateral entre $19 y $22. En principio tiene pinta de ser zona de acumulación, a base de consumir mucho tiempo, el riesgo de bajada en comparación al potencial de subida es ridículo. Si pierde los $18.50 lo que hay que hacer es comprar sin miramientos aprovechando un posible latigazo final a la baja.


----------



## atom ant (10 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: No, no pudo ser y es que llegó justo a tiempo la "Mano de Dios"... De todas formas, parece que la corrección podría estar cercana para el Dow Jones y para todos los índices en general.
> 
> Saludos



Buenos días...
a pesar del anuncio del Draghi el sp-500 no ha podido con los 2000, ni creo que lo haga al menos hasta que hable la FED sobre la previsión de tipos.

en junio pasado creo que dieron la prevision de un 1,5% para 2015 y un 2,5 para el 2016.... creo que + 0.5% para Navidades seria razonable de esperar

Respecto a Escocia, el Cámeron este debe ser tontodelculo porque los acaba de sacar de la crisis ya que el petroleo del mar del norte es para ellos... Si Escocia se independiza en mi humilde opinión creo que UK y la Libra las va a pasar putisimas.

saludos

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 07:06 ----------




Sigh dijo:


> porque cree todo el mundo que el oro esta infravalorado en 1050.



... paz por favor.

el poder adquisitivo standar de una onza de oro como promedio de los 2000 últimos años vendría a ser el de un buen traje, por lo que en una situación como la actual de quiebra técnica de toda una sociedad, parece evidente que debería estar bastante más apreciado.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (10 Sep 2014)

Comentario matutino

No es la primera vez pero el otro día me comentaba uno sobre lo poco que rentan los depósitos y que iba a comprar los blue del IBEX, que si el dividendo, que si la crisis se acaba y así. El tipo no me cae demasiado bien y no le dije nada al respecto pero en fin, la maldad intrínseca del ser humano.

La gente en general es que cree que vive en el planeta de la gominola, donde si cierras los ojos y piensas en algo con mucha fuerza, se convierte en realidad ... y tal.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 07:58 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> LLeva un año de un aburridísimo lateral entre $19 y $22. En principio tiene pinta de ser zona de acumulación, a base de consumir mucho tiempo, el riesgo de bajada en comparación al potencial de subida es ridículo. Si pierde los $18.50 lo que hay que hacer es comprar sin miramientos aprovechando un posible latigazo final a la baja.



Hola Carloszorro, no pretendo polemizar pero en mi humilde opinión perdiendo los 18,50-1200 ya habría que esperarla-lo en $16-$1050.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2014)

A estas alturas nadie va a cuestionar la opinión de un analista técnico como carloszorro y en esta ocasión se refiere a la Plata, pero creo haberle leído meses atrás que él veía posible en el Oro esos $1050 y me parece que "afinaba" un poco más abajo, ¿No, Carlos?

Ahora bien, no sé si él sigue opinando lo mismo y en ese caso: ¿la Plata no seguiría el comportamiento del Oro? De momento, parece que existe cierta correlación entre ambos metales, aunque en el presente año esa evolución no parece tan evidente, pero vamos sí que se "aproxima"...

Recuerdo haber leído no hace mucho, quizás menos de un mes, a un prestigioso analista técnico estadounidense y que éste indicaba que era muy factible la pérdida de los $19, pero que sería más una cuestión de cazar "gacelas" -el símil es mío- que otra cosa y él pensaba como carloszorro, pero no veía que se pudieran perder los $18,50 y ponía el "filtro" un poco más arriba.

Sé que los que trabajan en AT se van adaptando a las circunstancias de los mercados y, por tanto, sus opiniones son susceptibles de variar. En cualquier caso, coincido con atom ant en que si se ven los $1050 en el Oro se verían también los $16 y algo menos en la Plata.

En fin, Carlos, si lo estimas oportuno, ya nos darás tu opinión sobre las cuestiones planteadas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 09:11 ----------

Hola, atom ant: Tú lo has dicho muchas veces: va a haber mucha "sangre, pero mucha sangre" en los mercados y, de momento, que se quede ahí, aunque ya se está perdiendo mucha de ésta en diferentes áreas geográficas de ¿nuestro? mundo.

Sí, la incultura financiera y muchas más cosas, está empujando a la gente hacia los mercados, especialmente de Renta Variable, y cuando venga el "palo" a reclamar al "maestro armero"... Ya he comentado en varias ocasiones que va a ser el mayor expolio de riqueza de la Historia y de forma totalmente "legal". No creo que sea "ahora" o cuando venga la gran corrección, sino lo que vendrá después... Eso sí, del "timing" ni pajolera idea.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 09:31 ----------

Más "enfriamiento": PIB de Turquía 2,1% vs el 2,8% esperado...


----------



## carloszorro (10 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A estas alturas nadie va a cuestionar la opinión de un analista técnico como carloszorro y en esta ocasión se refiere a la Plata, pero creo haberle leído meses atrás que él veía posible en el Oro esos $1050 y me parece que "afinaba" un poco más abajo, ¿No, Carlos?
> 
> Ahora bien, no sé si él sigue opinando lo mismo y en ese caso: ¿la Plata no seguiría el comportamiento del Oro? De momento, parece que existe cierta correlación entre ambos metales, aunque en el presente año esa evolución no parece tan evidente, pero vamos sí que se "aproxima"...
> 
> ...



Claro que hay correlación entre el precio de la plata y el del oro. En Marzo del 2008 pararon los precios en $21,24 y $1.030 respectivamente. Resistencias en aquel momento. 
Ahora a la plata la han tirado hasta esa zona, incluso un poco más abajo, pero el oro se mantiene casi un 30% por arriba de aquellos niveles. Buscar situaciones extremas es un sistema más para intentar predecir cual de los dos metales tiene mayor potencial de caída, y en estos momentos pienso que el oro está más "caro" que la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2014)

Curioso el "contraste" que tienen últimamente las declaraciones que emanan de los responsables de Goldcorp...

- Goldcorp: We have hit PEAK gold | MINING.com

¡Ojo! a esto...

- Investors, speculators leaving gold market in droves | MINING.com

Y los problemas se siguen acumulando a muchas mineras extractoras de Oro...

- AngloGold Ashanti shares plummet on spin off announcement | MINING.com

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 20:05 ----------

Por cierto, aprovecho para agradecerle su opinión a carloszorro. Yo también veo la Plata más barata, pero suelo fijarme más en el ratio y también hay que tener en cuenta que soy "platero", por tanto mí opinión siempre será subjetiva y más cuando se me compara el Oro vs Plata, pero bueno cada cual es muy libre de verlo del "color" que más le guste...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2014)

Hola, bankiero: No es nada "inteligente" abandonar el Oro por el USD y más ahora... Yo en su momento aposté por la tenencia "física" del Franco Suizo (CHF) y es una alternativa más a los MPs y bastante "segura", a pesar del "anclaje" efectuado por el Banco Nacional de Suiza, pero eso mismo ya es una "garantía" dentro de la Guerra de Divisas que se está viviendo.

La otra divisa que estimo interesante es la Corona Noruega (NOK) y el único "pero" que le pondría sería la pertenencia de ese país a la OTAN... En cualquier caso, creo que tanto CHF como NOK son las únicas monedas que tienen auténtico valor REAL y el resto son pura "caca"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 21:42 ----------

Enlazo un interesante artículo que acabo de leer, aunque hay cosas que no me "creo", es decir el articulista "barre para casa" de forma descarada y la economía americana no es tan "robusta" como pretende y todos sabemos del "maquillaje" que se está efectuando allí, por no hablar de los "helicópteros"...

Sin embargo, hay bastantes cosas referentes a la economía europea en las que no hay duda de que acierta plenamente. Hay un párrafo que me ha llamado especialmente la atención y es cuando sugiere que el alza del USD se debe a una cobertura contra lo desconocido en lugar de apostar contra el mercado financiero. De hecho, también da a entender que ese puede ser uno de los motivos por los que los inversores han pasado de largo del Oro y que en las actuales circunstancias debería haberse beneficiado.

El quid de la cuestión es qué es eso "DESCONOCIDO"...

- Will Europe’s woes hurt the U.S. economy?


----------



## atom ant (11 Sep 2014)

Buenos días

11 de Septiembre... día simbólico

interesante teoría geopolítica en torno a los gasoductos
https://www.capitalmadrid.com/2014/9/10/35203/maldita-geopolitica-con-el-gas-como-telon-de-fondo.html 

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 06:50 ----------

Se está pasando el clopez este con la publicidad

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 07:03 ----------

Christopher Lewis es un trader de Columbus, Ohio... 

10 September, 2014

Los mercados de la plata hicieron muy poco durante la sesión del martes, ya que continuaron moviéndose alrededor del nivel $ 18.90. La vela resultante es muy neutral, por lo que creo que el nivel $ 19 continuará atrayendo compradores. El nivel $ 18.80 por debajo es el comienzo de un soporte más serio y no será hasta que lleguemos a un nuevo mínimo que yo estaré dispuesto a vender plata.
Yo he venido comprando plata física recientemente como una inversión a largo plazo. Creo que la plata subirá mucho más con el tiempo suficiente, pero podríamos tener un revés considerable en el corto plazo. Si conseguimos un nuevo mínimo probablemente nos dirigiremos hacia el nivel $ 15 o incluso $ 13. Si caemos tan abajo, definitivamente “llenaré mis arcas” de plata física.
Un rebote es posible
Creo que un rebote es muy probable en estos momentos y, si rompemos la parte superior de la vela del martes, podríamos dirigirnos hacia el nivel $ 19.50 e incluso a $ 20. Esta área es una resistencia significativa, por lo que no espero que este mercado llegue por encima de $ 20 en el corto plazo. Si lo hacemos, eso significará que la tendencia definitivamente ha cambiado.
Por lo tanto, la realidad es que va a ser mucho más fácil comprar plata en estos momentos que venderla. 
Sin embargo, si rompemos por debajo de los mínimos de mayo, creo que el mercado será una venta fácil y yo estaré vendiendo instrumentos apalancados, tales como contratos de futuros. Debo admitir que soy el primero en admitir que continuaré comprando plata física en caídas. Por lo que puedo ver esto es más que nada una especie de inversión y los futuros y CFD serán una manera de operar. En cierto sentido, estaré jugando a ambos lados de la valla, si es que rompemos a la baja.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Interesante artículo el que nos colocas. Evidentemente, su autor lo tiene muy "claro" y sabe diferenciar bien el "físico" del "papel", aunque otorga especial "valor" al primero. Ultimamente, estamos viendo que muchos analistas en AT ven la posibilidad de precios bastante más abajo de los actuales y ya sabes que hace tiempo que espero a la Plata en los entornos de los $16, pero llegar no llega... Está claro también que si se vieran los precios que indica el analista, pues probablemente algo muy fuerte estaría ocurriendo en el mundo y me refiero al terreno económico-financiero, aunque hoy en día hay tanta interconexión entre todo que no sería descartable también en el geopolítico.

Sí, el "pavo" este de calopez se hincha a colocar publicidad y que, realmente, empieza a ser molesta, porque una cosa es ir colocando y otra muy distinta esa "masificación". Por otro lado, tiene la mala costumbre y poca educación de no atender reclamaciones y que sepa que todo tiene un principio y un fin... Cuando uno descuida un foro, se marchan los principales foreros, etc. pues el "final" se va acercando y lo importante es mantenerse y para eso hay que "cuidar". En fin, ya se lo hará.

Para complementar por otra "vía" el otro enlace que has colocado, atom ant, coloco uno bastante interesante, aunque claro que de esto no verás nada en los medios informativos "oficiales" o más bien de "desinformación"...

- Embajador de la UE en Irak admite: Estamos financiando al ISIS al comprar su petróleo

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: No es nada "inteligente" abandonar el Oro por el USD y más ahora... Yo en su momento aposté por la tenencia "física" del Franco Suizo (CHF) y es una alternativa más a los MPs y bastante "segura", a pesar del "anclaje" efectuado por el Banco Nacional de Suiza, pero eso mismo ya es una "garantía" dentro de la Guerra de Divisas que se está viviendo.
> 
> La otra divisa que estimo interesante es la Corona Noruega (NOK) y el único "pero" que le pondría sería la pertenencia de ese país a la OTAN... En cualquier caso, creo que tanto CHF como NOK son las únicas monedas que tienen auténtico valor REAL y el resto son pura "caca"...



Fernando, no acabo de comprender esto... dices que el CHF es una moneda de valor 'real' pero sin embargo esta anclada al Euro... y han impreso mucho para comprar euros y poder vender chfs....


----------



## atom ant (11 Sep 2014)

la plata parece que va a perder la comba de los 19
ahora a $18,82


----------



## atom ant (11 Sep 2014)

Ag $18,72

au $1244

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 12:38 ----------

"El factor importante hoy lo estamos teniendo en los datos de China que dan de lleno en dos sectores importantes que añaden un peso bajista a otros factores de preocupación no menos potentes.


Para comenzar, las ventas de coches en China han descendido en agosto, lo que ha sentado fatal al súper sector de automoción y recambios que es el peor de Europa y el principal factor bajista del índice alemán.


Por otro lado, tenemos que la inflación en China también ha quedado por debajo de lo esperado, lo quese asocia con debilidad económica y el miedo a la deflación no es que haya aparecido, sino que simplemente se ve a los expertos descartándola por ahora, así que la sensación de estos comentarios es de que “el río suena”.


La idea de ver a China con una baja inflación, dando margen al gobierno para seguir apoyando la economía, se puede tomar de dos maneras distintas. Por un lado el que siga habiendo apoyo para conseguir ese 7.5% a finales de año de crecimiento, pero por otro lado también evidencia los problemas de la economía, así que se traslada todo a la idea de una baja demanda que hace las materias primas sean las que están teniendo nuevamente problemas.


Los metales están fundamentalmente bajistas todos con un oro que sigue muy por debajo de los $1300 y un cobre que se desploma más del 1% cayendo hasta los $3.07. Todo esto hace que las mineras no tengan potencial alcista de ninguna manera y además el mineral de hierro sigue desplomándose, algo que afecta a todas ellas."


Leer más: Situacin intrada. Ahora es China


AG 18,68

AU 1240


----------



## Recaudador (11 Sep 2014)

Las nuevas tretas de la banca para aprovechar al pequeño inversor - Público.es


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> Fernando, no acabo de comprender esto... dices que el CHF es una moneda de valor 'real' pero sin embargo esta anclada al Euro... y han impreso mucho para comprar euros y poder vender chfs....



Hola, fff: Vamos a ver, desde Septiembre de 2011, el Banco Nacional de Suiza defiende un tipo de cambio fijo de 1,20 Francos por Euro. Esta decisión se tomó para proteger su economía de la deflación tras la fuerte apreciación de su moneda entre 2008 y 2011 (se ve claramente en un gráfico de esa divisa). Yo creo que tuvieron una gran "visión" de futuro y no es nada criticable. Ya me gustaría a mí ver por aquí o la UE a los gestores de la Economía suiza.

Hasta donde yo sé, y al menos es lo que han comunicado las autoridades monetarias de aquel país, el Banco Nacional de Suiza interviene constantemente vendiendo CHF y comprando moneda extranjera y eso sin tener que tocar sus importantes reservas de Oro. En el caso de que hubiera "impresión" por parte de Suiza tampoco sería tan "importante" porque no tienen deuda, son solventes (de los pocos...) y tampoco creo que les haga falta pues disponen de dinero de sobras. Por otro lado, qué riesgo tienen si encima -insisto en ello- tienen unas más que probadas reservas de Oro "fisico".

Y ya para "abundar" todavía más, te diré que el CHF es para mí el único "activo seguro" en el mundo de las divisas y eso te lo avalo con un simple dato: En 1970, 1 USD =4,30 CHF y hoy andará por los 0,93...

¿Lo comparamos con el Oro? En 1970, 1 Onza de Oro = $35... Me parece que no hace falta hacer números, ¿No?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 15:40 ----------

"Tenebroso" panorama...

- These are the top risks miners face these days | MINING.com


----------



## maragold (11 Sep 2014)

A mí el CHF me ha parecido siempre un complemento ideal al oro físico a la hora de proteger patrimonio.
Lo que no tengo claro es la proporción, sobre todo desde que anclaron el valor al puto Euro... ienso:
Y encima si puedes proteger esos activos en un banco suizo lejos de las garras de los ladrones patrios... mejor que mejor! :


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

maragold dijo:


> A mí el CHF me ha parecido siempre un complemento ideal al oro físico a la hora de proteger patrimonio.
> Lo que no tengo claro es la proporción, sobre todo desde que anclaron el valor al puto Euro... ienso:
> Y encima si puedes proteger esos activos en un banco suizo lejos de las garras de los ladrones patrios... mejor que mejor! :



Hola, maragold: El CHF es como dices el mejor "complemento" al Oro e incluso, quizás, sea la mejor opción como "valor refugio" para aquellos que no son "metaleros". Y ya sabes que yo solamente creo en lo "físico"... pero bueno hay otras opciones "válidas" mientras esto no se salga de "madre", ya me entiendes...

Es lógico e incluso conveniente ese "anclaje" al Euro, porque sino ya me dirás adonde se habría podido ir el CHF... Creo que es una de las mejores formas de no perder dinero y protegerse ante posibles contingencias futuras. Lo de la "proporción" es algo que cada cual tiene que estudiar bien y en función de su liquidez, Patrimonio, etc. Aparte de que la "comparativa" con el Euro no es fiable ya que esa "moneda" es relativamente reciente en el tiempo y nació totalmente "descompensada" dentro de la UE y eso enlaza con tu calificativo de "puto"...

Estudiando la evolución de las principales divisas desde la abolición del Patrón Oro y haciendo una comparativa con diversas Materias Primas, pues podríamos llegar a conclusiones interesantes, aunque es un estudio que no he realizado, pero los "números" no me se dan mal -a pesar de que soy de "letras"...- y no creo que vaya muy desencaminado.

Mira, maragold, tenerlo en un banco suizo es lo ideal, pero eso está al alcance de muy pocos Patrimonios, al menos de los que andamos por este foro. Quien pueda hacerlo es una muy buena opción, pero por otro lado yo soy de la opinión de tener lo "valioso" a mano. Lo más conveniente puede ser un "mix", eso sí lo "físico" fuera de las garras del sistema bancario de aquí, también fuera de los "sicarios" de Montoro, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (11 Sep 2014)

Amigo Fernando, respecto a la facilidad de tener CHF, afortunadamente está al alcance de cualquiera.
Para muestra, el post-resumen del hilo sobre el banco suizo SwissQuote, en el que muchos conforeros hemos confiado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...wissquote-guardar-ahorros-36.html#post6355802


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

Hola, maragold: Conozco esa opción al igual que otras similares (CIM Banque, etc.), pero ese alcance de "cualquiera" no creo que sea el que se correspondería a un forero "medio" y, efectivamente, está al alcance de cualquier "metalero" mediano. Ya sea Suiza o Singapur...

En mí caso, maragold, me gusta como sabes la Prospectiva y no veo "lugares seguros" en el futuro si éstos los relacionamos con grandes urbes... Por otro lado, soy un "prepper" y ya sabes que somos más de mochila y "complementos"...

En fin, cada cual debe saber cuáles son sus circunstancias actuales, sus perspectivas futuras y si, realmente, vemos salida por donde están llevando al mundo. En lo personal, lamento ser muy pesimista, pero ojalá me equivoque...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (11 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Conozco esa opción al igual que otras similares (CIM Banque, etc.), pero ese alcance de "cualquiera" no creo que sea el que se correspondería a un forero "medio" y, efectivamente, está al alcance de cualquier "metalero" mediano. Ya sea Suiza o Singapur...
> 
> En mí caso, maragold, me gusta como sabes la Prospectiva y no veo "lugares seguros" en el futuro si éstos los relacionamos con grandes urbes... Por otro lado, soy un "prepper" y ya sabes que somos más de mochila y "complementos"...
> 
> ...



Ojalá te equivoques. Yo soy pesimista, pero no a niveles madmaxistas. Esperemos que no llegue la sangre al río, más allá de robarnos nuestros ahorros y dejarnos con cara de tontos... 

Veremos cómo evolucionan los próximos años, nada esperanzadores... :cook:

Por cierto, feliz Diada!


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Para mí la Diada es un día como otro cualquiera. Sabes que soy Catalán y muy orgulloso de serlo, de mí lengua, de mí tierra, de sus gentes (y te recuerdo que hay más de otras comunidades que de aquí, pasa lo mismo que en Madrid por dar un ejemplo...), pero siempre me he considerado un "ciudadano del mundo", quizás porque he visto bastante y para eso no hace falta irse a países exóticos...

No voy a entrar en el tema de Cataluña vs España porque en privado ya hemos debatido sobre ello y no quiero "ensuciar" este hilo con este tema. De todas formas, espero y deseo que todo llegue a buen fin, pero claro para eso se necesitan auténticos estadistas...

Volviendo al tema "original", pues por "madmaxismo" podemos entender también que nos dejen con lo "puesto", es decir piel y pelo, vamos en "cueros"... Si se diera el caso, yo sé de un prepper que se podría volver "majara", ya me entiendes... 

De todas formas, ya nos están robando estos HdP y eso lo percibimos los que somos clase media "pura", es decir los que tenemos que tirar de cartera para pagar y pagar... Mientras, las grandes multinacionales y fortunas de este país de "veraneo"...

Y dejo un enlace con otro dato "preocupante" y es que la realidad es TOZUDA, a pesar del "maquillaje"... No, maragold, el futuro no tiene buena "pinta" y los datos macro que estoy leyendo últimamente son rematadamente malos.

- There Goes GDP: Wholesale Inventories Miss, Weakest Since May 2013 | Zero Hedge

Un abrazo, TOCAYO.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2014)

Y los que manejan la "barca" de la UE siguen haciéndolo sin tener ni puta idea de las "consecuencias"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/139948-ue-occidente-eeuu-sanciones-rusia

Y las "consecuencias" ya se están viendo...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-10/r...iting-eu-gas-cuts-polan-supplies-20-past-two-


----------



## Recaudador (12 Sep 2014)

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/139992-miles-ciudadans-eeuu-piden-perdon-putin-


----------



## Recaudador (12 Sep 2014)

ya estamos hablando mas de la cuenta.
Rajoy traslada a Obama el compromiso de España en la lucha contra el terrorismo en el aniversario del 11-S


----------



## atom ant (12 Sep 2014)

Buenos días...

nuevos mínimos y parece que sigue el castigo ...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Llevo un rato levantado y he empezado a mirar cómo están los mercados y, efectivamente, en el caso de los MPs continúa el "castigo"... Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1235 y la Plata a $18,548. Precisamente, ayer comentaba todo esto con un amigo también "metalero" y lo vi bastante pesimista, algo que me está pasando a mí también. A corto no aconsejo a nadie entrar porque 1º) hay que esperar más "claridad" y 2º) es posible comprar bastante más abajo. A largo plazo, sigo pensando que el potencial es tremendo, especialmente en la Plata.

No es menos cierto que he estado leyendo informes "independientes", es decir de fuentes no "interesadas" y hay una retirada muy importante en los MPs por parte de los grandes gestores de fondos de inversión, Hedges Funds, etc. También los "expertos" en AT están apuntando a precios que parecen "paranormales". En fin, en mí caso voy bien cubierto de "físico" y para añadir puedo esperar. Los más nuevos e "interesados" en entrar podrían estar pendientes, ya que estos precios actuales para abajo son muy atractivos.

¿Motivos para explicar lo que está sucediendo? Pues, está mañana me he desayunado con un artículo bastante "clarificante" al respecto y os dejo un enlace al mismo. Después de leerlo, me queda "claro" -aunque éso ya lo tenía- que hasta que no haya una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas y entonces veamos el comportamiento en los MPs, no tendremos "claridad" sobre la evolución en el precio de éstos. También hay que tener en cuenta que los mercados son totalmente "ficticios" y acabarán "estallando", de manera que las opciones "defensivas" tenemos que tenerlas muy presentes.

- Dos años después... cada dólar del 'QE3' de la Fed se ha cuadruplicado en Wall Street - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2014 at 08:00 ----------

acabo de visionar este vídeo de un excelente experto en AT y va en la misma indicación de lo que he comentado hace poco...

- Si el ORO pierde soporte 1.231 con volumen veremos los 1.200 y tal vez más. | Investing.com


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (12 Sep 2014)

Buenos días metaleros, pues esta madrugada la plata ha llegado a estar por debajo de los 18,5$, así que sigue el ataque bajista, el oro también a la baja.

He estado mirando el vídeo del AT que ha puesto Fernando y me estaba riendo del que lo ha hecho, recordándome a mí mismo cuando hace escasos meses era joven e ingenuo y creía que pintando 4 rayas, 2 fibonaccis y mirando el volumen podría predecir lo que haría el precio...

La verdad es que los únicos que saben hasta dónde van a bajar los metales son las manos fuertes que manipulan el precio, el resto estamos en una especie de caverna de Platón, el precio y el volumen son sólo las sombras que se proyectan en el interior de la caverna y a partir de eso tenemos que hacernos una idea de lo que está pasando, pero no podemos imaginar lo que va a pasar. Estos pájaros son capaces de seguir tirando el precio incluso después de que la última minera haya cerrado, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...

Por cierto viendo las similitudes entre Escocia y Cataluña, es de suponer que si la segunda sigue los pasos de la primera y finalmente logran la independencia ambas, en ese escenario sí sería útil tener metales, ya que como advirtió Cameron ayer se rompería la unión monetaria, así que los catalanes estaríais un periodo de tiempo sin el euro, cuánto duraría no lo sé, pero lo que es casi seguro es que la moneda temporal se devaluaría rápidamente y ahí estar protegido con metales sería una buena opción para no perder poder adquisitivo, para el resto de mortales de momento sería mejor esperar para comprar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Hola, Maximum_Trolling: Me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí. Bueno, tú ya sabes lo que yo pienso respecto al AT, pero no cabe duda que en los MPs, siempre que se vaya en "físico", puede ayudar a efectuar las entradas y también las salidas, aunque los auténticos "metaleros", de momento, sólo las contemplamos a muy largo plazo, pero eso ya sabes que lo he sostenido incluso con precios muy por encima. Es decir, yo ahora mismo si se alcanzarán los máximos históricos no vendería y en todo caso podría efectuar una pequeña "descarga" para adquirir otros bienes tangibles, pero para nada por dinero Fiat. No es que me sobre éste, pero tampoco me falta y como digo siempre "mañana" ya veremos...

Desde luego, son las "manos fuertes" las que dirigen los mercados y éstos seguirán los dictados que se les marquen. Ahora toca Renta Variable y en ello están... después ya vendrán los "lamentos" de los más ingenuos.

Respecto al tema de Cataluña no voy a entrar porque ya he dejado claro que no quiero que se me "ensucie" el hilo con este tema. El que quiera debatir sobre esto ya tiene hilos más que suficientes en el foro y en los que no suelo entrar, afortunadamente para mí "salud mental". Y te diré una cosa, Maximum_Trolling, y es que hay que saber mirar un poco más "allá": el tema del Secesionismo no es una cuestión estrictamente de Escocia y Cataluña. En su momento, ya algunos lo "pensaron" y lo llevaron a cabo en Europa... Podemos recordar los ejemplos de Eslovaquia, Moldavia, Macedonia... ¿No? La desmembración de las extintas URSS y Yugoeslavia... Y si quieres más ejemplos: el Secesionismo latente en amplias zonas europeas como el Norte de Italia, también la zona Veneciana, el largo problema de Bélgica (balones vs flamencos), etc. Por otro lado, sabemos también que en Alemania, y no sólo ahí, están aumentando fuertemente las posturas antieuropeas.

Ya ves, Maximum_Trolling, que es bastante más complejo de lo que nos transmiten los medios oficiales de "desinformación". En mí opinión, en Europa, se está gestando algo demasiado "fuerte" para que nos lo creamos todavía... Y los "manipuladores" no son los gilipollas de turno que mandan en determinados países, comunidades, etc. Éstos son simples "títeres" de quienes manejan los hilos del mundo, aquí en Occidente y también en Oriente...

Retomando tu comentario, los MPs adquieren una fuerte relevancia en todos aquellos escenarios de rupturas del tipo que comentamos. E incluso en un escenario, aparentemente contrario para ellos, como es el deflacionario. A fin de cuentas la Deflación se explica muy fácilmente: fuerte caída de la demanda y, por consiguiente, aumento del paro. Y amigo mío cuando éste alcanza magnitudes brutales no hay liquidez y entonces los MPs pasan a tener también más valor del que la gente piensa, aunque sólo sea por lo que yo siempre digo: el que sea...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (12 Sep 2014)

Bueno yo tampoco quería entrar en cuestiones políticas ni históricas, sólo comentar que los metales serían una buena opción en esos casos concretos por la ruptura monetaria...

En cuanto a la deflación no creo que volvamos a entrar y si entramos sería de forma muy sucinta, uno de los objetivos del fiat money es la de ser monedas perpetuamente inflacionarias, para que las inversiones puedan recuperarse al menos nominalmente, para que las deudas puedan pagarse con el tiempo, sobre todo la de los estados, y para que no haya esa escasez de liquidez que comentas, así que antes de que eso suceda los bancos centrales se pondrán a imprimir como si no hubiera mañana, ya lo hemos visto con la Fed y el BoJ y ahora lo estamos viendo con el BCE.

Si la demanda privada cae como hasta ahora, pues los bancos centrales prestarán directamente a los estados para que estos consuman y no caiga la demanda agregada, y si no, son capaces hasta de imprimir y repartir el dinero directamente entre la gente en forma de renta básica como leí hace poco en un enlace que se puso en este hilo o en el oficial del oro no me acuerdo, pero vamos, el mensaje está claro: harán lo que haga falta para que no haya deflación, y cuando tienes una moneda que puede multiplicarse hasta el "infinito" esto es más fácil de lo que parece.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Hombre, Maximum_Trolling, yo lo veo de forma muy distinta a como lo ves tú: hay Deflación, pero también una fuerte Inflación en los bolsillos de la gente... Vamos, yo pertenezco al área productiva y a una empresa muy interconectada con otras y no hay "tu tía". Eso es lo que hay aquí y ahora en España...

En cuanto a la impresión de dinero podrán efectuarla hasta que la Economía occidental o/y mundial acaben colapsando. ¿Por qué crees que las monedas fiduciarias acaban claudicando? Históricamente siempre ha sido así y no puedes rebatirlo. Otra cosa muy distinta es que a la "impresión" todavía le quede para "largo"...

Me hubiera gustado tener más tiempo para debatir, pero ahora mismo ya tengo que dedicarme a otras tareas más "terrenales" y necesarias para seguir viviendo, es decir las derivadas del "curro"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- Rebelion. Peligrosa postura de provocación y bravuconería de EE.UU. y la OTAN


----------



## Parri (12 Sep 2014)

Impresión de dinero e intereses negativos - Rankia

Magnífico post de Llinares. No busquéis en la 1, telecinco ni el Pais que no encontraréis a personas como él.

Con relación al Análisis Técnico que se ha comentado en los últimos mensaje mirar lo que opina un hombre que lleva toda la vida viviendo de él y dedicándole infinitas horas.

Llinares: Como todos los mercados de materias primas y divisas están muy manipulados, mi respuesta es que *en los últimos 40 años no he vivido un momento más dificil que el actual*. Por dificultad me refiero a encontrar operaciones, tanto a corto como a largo plazo, cuya relación riesgo/beneficio sea aceptable para operar con la debida ventaja. Debido a ello, ahora pongo pocas operaciones en el blog, porque no veo cosas interesantes para operar y me abstengo

Guillermo Barba, muy pesimista.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: YA HAY GUERRA MUNDIAL EN VARIOS FRENTES

No pares, sigue, sigue.....

La deuda pública periférica sigue escalando sin control


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Gracias Parri por las aportaciones. Bueno, de Llinares ya sabes que es uno de mis analistas "preferidos" y es que, además, compartimos muchas "percepciones" como, por ejemplo, la "miel" (su favorita en la despensa, yo soy más "creativo"...). La verdad, es que es como dice y es que yo suelo vigilar muy de cerca aquellos activos que tengo fuera de los MPs, ya sean Planes de Pensiones, Fondos de Inversión, etc. y es muy complicado arañar "rentabilidad" si encima tienes descartada la Renta Variable.

Respecto a lo que comenta Guillermo Barba, pues en este hilo ya hemos expresado opiniones parecidas e incluso hemos ido un poco más "allá"... Tampoco hay que ser un "visionario" para ver lo que se vislumbra. Hace años que muchos países se están rearmando fuertemente y eso a pesar de la Crisis económica y de los muchos problemas derivados de la misma.

Sobre el tema de la impresión de dinero, os dejo enlazado un excelente artículo -uno más...- de Ëric Toussaint.

- http://cadtm.org/Super-Mario-2-0-a-favor-de-los,10566

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2014)

Rusia y China siguen empeñadas en "destronar" al Petrodólar...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-10/what-petrodollar-russia-china-create-swift-alternative


----------



## atom ant (13 Sep 2014)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Buenos días metaleros, pues esta madrugada la plata ha llegado a estar por debajo de los 18,5$, así que sigue el ataque bajista, el oro también a la baja.
> 
> He estado mirando el vídeo del AT que ha puesto Fernando y me estaba riendo del que lo ha hecho, recordándome a mí mismo cuando hace escasos meses era joven e ingenuo y creía que pintando 4 rayas, 2 fibonaccis y mirando el volumen podría predecir lo que haría el precio...
> 
> La verdad es que los únicos que saben hasta dónde van a bajar los metales son las manos fuertes que manipulan el precio, el resto estamos en una especie de caverna de Platón, el precio y el volumen son sólo las sombras que se proyectan en el interior de la caverna y a partir de eso tenemos que hacernos una idea de lo que está pasando, pero no podemos imaginar lo que va a pasar. Estos pájaros son capaces de seguir tirando el precio incluso después de que la última minera haya cerrado, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...



La gran ventaja estratégica que tienen los metaleros contra los fondos de inversión o manos grandes o como queramos llamarlos es que los metaleros obvian algo que para ellos es muy importante, el tiempo, un hedge found necesita unos rendimientos claros en el corto- medio plazo

Piense que el gran negocio no lo están haciendo presionando a la baja, el gran negocio llegará cuando se giren.

en mi humilde opinión por supuesto

---------- Post added 13-sep-2014 at 07:42 ----------

Vaya, resulta que ahora soy lisensiado burbujista... 
no sé qué es peor si la publicidad o los simpáticas descripciones
--------------------------------------

una mala noticia es que el Oro ha traspasado limpiamente lo que creo es la directriz alcista que anda allá por los 1250
la buena noticia es que mi gráfico masónico queda obsoleto y ya no les daré más la brasa al respecto, jejej

-----------------

Corto animado: La oveja pelada


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom: Tú lo has dicho: los auténticos "metaleros" no tenemos "horizonte temporal"... Eso es sumamente importante, sobre todo para aquellos que valoren adentrarse en nuestro "mundo", puesto que no tenemos el inconveniente de tener que seguir las cotizaciones, no creemos en plusvalías o minusvalías, ya que entendemos que los tenemos para otros fines, aunque evidentemente si un día alcanzan nuestro "precio objetivo" pues se podrá disminuir su porcentaje e intercambiarlo por otros bienes tangibles o no, en función de lo que cada cual estime más oportuno. Y lo más importante es que no los tenemos con el clásico concepto de "ahorro/inversión", aunque está claro que dependiendo de las circunstancias personales puedan también adquirirlo.

Evidentemente, cuando ves las caídas tan pronunciadas, pues te sabe mal porque piensas que podrías haber comprado MPs a mejores precios, pero eso del "timing" es muy complicado... Lo más sensato -al menos para mí- es ir promediando en el tiempo y así se suele obtener un buen precio medio. Teniendo muy claro que los MPs no son un vehículo adecuado para especular y si alguien quiere hacerlo ya tiene otros medios: fondos de inversión, futuros, etc., etc.

De todas formas, hay que tener en cuenta que el fuerte apalancamiento que tienen los cortos en los MPs son su gran inconveniente y sería tremendamente fácil el "tumbarlos". Os dejo un muy interesante e inteligente artículo que nos explica algo sobre esto y lo que está sucediendo con los MPs en los mercados actualmente.

- Heavy precious metal shorting is bullish - MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2014)

Os enlazo otro interesante artículo de Thierry Meyssan...

- La OTAN pretende prohibirles a Rusia y China que se desarrollen, por Thierry Meyssan

---------- Post added 13-sep-2014 at 15:00 ----------

He encontrado bastante interesante este artículo de Robert Shiller...

- 1937 parallels for today's global economy | Business | theguardian.com


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2014)

Je,je,je... No puede ser más "explicativo"...

- Oil Price Plunge? It's The Global Economy, Stupid! | Zero Hedge

Mira, MaximumTrolling, los del Deutsche Bank piensan como tú... Y es que uno de sus "analistas" estima que todo debe seguir igual... pero claro a costa del expolio de la clase media mundial.

- Deutsche Bank: The Bubble Must Go On To Sustain The "Current Global Financial System" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2014)

¿A alguien más le mosquea lo del botas?

No es que fuera santo de mi devoción, pero esa "muerte repentina" no me parece muy normal, últimamente están sucediendo muchos cambios entre la casta, desde "no continuidades" hasta enfermedades y fallecimientos.

Donde me empecé a mosquear fue cuando Carme Chacón se "retiró" de ser candidata del PPSOE, en un principio pensé que era follón entre el mismo partido, pero parece ser que no.

Parece que alguien los está haciendo a un lado o que se han dado cuenta de que el percal en que estamos metidos será tan brutal que no quieren estar cerca cuando esto estalle.

Creo que los acontecimientos por momentos dan un gran salto y a veces se estancan, me parece que esta semana han dado un gran salto tanto en España como en el comienzo de una guerra de mayor escala.

Fernando, tu comentas que aún nos queda tiempo porque según tus "cálculos" hasta el 2016 no comienza el final del baile, pero yo digo que no nos queda tanto, si sumamos lo que queda de este año más el 2015, más algo del 2016 (que no será a 1 de enero), calculo que tenemos poco más de 20 meses, eso dependiendo de como lo mires, no es mucho tiempo.

Pasando a otro tema, estuve mirando algunos documentos y resulta que en el seguro de una vivienda que tengo, cobraría casi el doble del valor actual de la vivienda, tendría que mirarme la letra pequeña, pero no me parece mal estar "tirando" el dinero año tras año si estás cubierto por si acaso le ocurre algo grave a la vivienda.

Eso me hizo pensar sobre los MPs, el tenerlos con una economía "sana" (me despollo) no hacen más que llenar huecos, y si la economía es sana, en teoría no costaría mucho comprarlos, pero considero que hay un gran beneficio el tenerlos si las cosas se tuercen, para mí impagable.

Con la última bajada de MPs me preocupé, fui corriendo a medirlos y pesarlos, pero comprobé que siguen estando igual, jeje.

Saludos


----------



## andyy (14 Sep 2014)

Otro que dice que esto se cae, aunque es parte interesada.....

Vozpópuli - Peter Schiff: "La inmensa deuda que emiten USA, UK o España no va a ser devuelta, y punto"


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: No, a mí no me ha "extrañado", ya que E. Botín ya tenía 79 años, así que a esa edad no es "anormal" que a la gente se le "pare" el reloj... Sí que me resultó sumamente interesante ver quiénes acudían a su funeral y ver las interrelaciones tan evidentes entre el "Poder", principalmente del PP y PSOE, y el que fue uno de los principales banqueros en España y también a nivel mundial... Esa fue una de las mejores "fotos" que "enmarcan" varios de los comentarios que hemos hecho por este hilo.

Mira, hace tiempo que se están observando "cambios" en las cúpulas de Poder a todos los niveles, ya sean políticos, económicos, financieros, etc., etc. Y no sólo en España... Ahora mismo, hay más cosas más cercanas en el tiempo y que pueden propiciar cambios "radicales", por ejemplo pronto tendremos el Referendum en Escocia... Bien, suelo leer los principales medios de comunicación internacionales (EE.UU., UK, Alemania, Rusia, China...) y el tema del Secesionismo tiene un gran protagonismo y ya veremos qué pasa. Creo que la "cerilla" ya está "encendida"...

Refinanciado, la Prospectiva no es una "Ciencia exacta", así que nos dedicamos a intentar adelantarnos a los acontecimientos, pero el timing es muy complicado. Además, es un proceso muy lento, ya que precisas de que se vayan cumpliendo fechas y ver si el "camino" sigue siendo correcto o bien tienes que "corregirlo". A día de hoy, a pesar de lo complicado que está todo, sigo pensando que hasta el 2016 no veré si voy "bien" o no y, en cualquier caso, en mí estudio el "baile auténtico" no comienza hasta el 2018 y "finaliza" en 2020. También he dicho muchas veces que esa última fecha no sé "interpretarla" y podría ser perfectamente el comienzo de una nueva etapa, aunque tengo serias dudas al respecto.

¿Estás seguro de lo que comentas sobre el seguro de tu vivienda? Hace años, hablé con mí agente de seguros para que me subiera el Continente de mí vivienda y éste me preguntó porqué y le respondí que me parecía muy bajo el capital. Me respondió: "Piensa que el seguro te va a pagar lo que cueste reconstruir tu vivienda y nada más..."
Me dijo que lo fácil era decirme que pusiera la cantidad que quisiera y él me comunicaría la subida de la prima, pero que en el fondo era una tontería. Tengo que decir que esa aseguradora es la principal de este país y el agente de seguros tuvo una gran honradez, pero también sabe que soy un buen cliente. En fin, Refinanciado, quizás las cosas hayan cambiado y te hablo de algo que pasó hace bastantes años. De todas formas, no he vuelto a interesarme por el tema.

Ya hemos comentado por activa y pasiva los motivos por los que tenemos los MPs los "metaleros". Lo tenemos tan "claro" que nadie puede convencernos de que estemos equivocados y si fuera así, pues tampoco hay ningún problema y es que las cosas habrán ido mejor de lo que esperamos, de manera que nos podremos deshacer de ellos o dejarlos en "herencia" y otros ya les darán el destino que estimen más oportuno o necesario para ellos. Eso no quita para que ahora mismo sea muy prudente para recomendar entrar a quienes ya dispongan de ellos, ya que parece que se pueden ver precios más bajos... Habrá que ver también hacia dónde se va el par USD/EUR.

Hola, andyy: Gracias por la aportación. Es un artículo muy bueno y, además, en nuestro idioma. Ya es "raro", porque casi siempre te encuentras este tipo de artículos en los medios anglosajones.

Bien, Peter Schieff puede ser "parte interesada", pero es uno de los analistas que más sigo y, la verdad, es que es muy bueno. Además, leyendo el artículo todo lo que dice tiene toda la "lógica" del mundo y no he observado nada "anormal". A fin de cuentas, a veces leo a otros y me parece que me estoy leyendo a mí mismo... ¿No te parece?

Lo único que añadiría a lo que comenta Peter Schiff es que el principal de la deuda nunca se va a poder devolver con los impuestos y también sin... ¡ellos! Es de tal volumen que con Matemáticas de "primaria" los números no salen... Aquí sólo va a haber una solución que pasará por "desplumar" a la mayor parte de la población, es decir una reestructuración y/o posterior quita. Luego, reset y creación de un nuevo sistema monetario mundial y el problema que le veo a ello es que se pueda conseguir sin que haya antes un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2014)

Hola Fernando, pues estuve mirando el seguro y así es, cubre una cantidad que me parece bastante alta, he de decir que es del 2001 y es el más sencillo que hay respecto a la cobertura, por eso me dí cuenta, porque tuvimos unos problemas en el bloque respecto a unas humedades en el piso de abajo, nos cubría una mierda y ya estaba preparando el talonario para pagar un palo que no veas, cuando afortunadamente al ir el fontanero descubrió que era problema del mismo piso y no del mío.

Menudo respiro de alivio me dí, ya que hablábamos de entre 1.500 y 2.000€ del coste del arreglo (para que ahora alguien diga que ser propietario es barato).

Así que intenté hacer otro seguro con más cobertura, pero al ver las condiciones generales, pues como que no, lo que haré será ampliar la cobertura de éste, pero iré con cuidado, no vaya a ser que nos cambien la cantidad asegurada.

Respecto a tu estudio, yo pensaba que el baile comenzaría en el 2016, pero ahora que te leo, necesitas llegar a ese año y que sucedan ciertas cosas para que el pistoletazo de salida sea en el 2018 ¿te he entendido bien?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: En esto de los seguros, amigo mío, hay que ir con mucho ¡ojito! Por "prometer", te pueden prometer la Luna, pero luego a la hora de cumplir... Ya no te digo si el seguro es de compañías de "estar por casa". Hay que fijarse mucho en la "letra pequeña" y, antes de contratar, hay que comparar varias aseguradoras y sobre todo las coberturas y aquí, en muchas ocasiones, hay que ampliarlas un poco. Pienso que en un seguro debe primar la solvencia, las coberturas "reales" y no intentar ahorrarse unos pocos euros que después podemos pagar con creces... Sin embargo, en esto de los seguros hay más "mierda" de lo que parece y es que un día me miré el de Vida y me parece que le van a dar por c... Y es que hay tantos "peros" que como tu muerte no esté muy clara, pues como que no "pagan". Resumiendo, los seguros -todos- deben revisarse bien y modificar o cambiar aquello que estimemos más oportuno.

No, Refinanciado, el estudio ya tiene varias fechas "contrastadas" en la secuencia que sigo y, en su momento, ya las dí: 2013, 2008, 2000, 1987... Tiene un trabajo de "chinos" y es muy complicado en su elaboración, ya que hay que "repasar" fechas y ver lo qué sucedió en las mismas. La secuencia continúa si no ando equivocado en el 2016 y hasta entonces sólo me queda observar lo que va sucediendo. De momento, en el 2014 se observa que el camino sigue siendo el "mismo" y ya veremos cómo acaba.

Incluso hay colegas míos que piensan que en el 2015-2017 podría darse una "pauta falsa" y que apuntaría a que se está "saliendo"... Yo, en lo personal, no lo contemplo así, pero bueno somos muchos en el mundo los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva. De hecho, las fechas futuras con las que trabajo están apareciendo publicadas por muchos estudiosos estadounidenses y las "diferencias" en las apreciaciones son mínimas, es decir 1-2 años, y casi todos tenemos en común la fecha del 2020. Por cierto, ese mismo año aparece en un estudio de Prospectiva de la Universidad de Melbourne que edité hace pocos días. Si no los has leído puedes buscarlo, ya que es sumamente interesante...

Y para finalizar, el 2018 es cuando las "señales" deberían ya palparse... Siempre que estemos en el camino correcto en los "recuentos".

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2014)

Interesante artículo de Ambrose Evans-Pritchard. Y, la verdad, es que todo está hecho una auténtica M....A...

- Global banks retreat as the US and China tighten in lockstep - Telegraph

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 21:09 ----------

Que nadie se "confunda"... porque la Prospectiva es más seria de lo que la gente se piensa y lo que sucede es que es muy desconocida. Os dejo un ejemplo de una gente que es un "referente" dentro de ese mundillo y su boletín cuesta una auténtica "pasta". Por algo será...

- El GEAB N°86 está disponible! Crisis global sistémica - la gran reconfiguración geopolítica mundial

Por cierto, en lo enlazado aparece un interesante artículo sobre el tema energético y que tiene bastantes seguidores en este hilo.


----------



## atom ant (15 Sep 2014)

en mi opinión se va a dar este invierno, no olvidemos los resultados de los test de estres a la banca europea que salen en poco más de un mes.... si sale alguno mal, mal y si salen todos bien, peor.

--------------------

al menos por estas primeros movimientos parece que el castigo al AU va a continuar


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Yo también espero un período "turbulento" en los próximos dos meses y ya veremos qué es lo que sucede... En lo personal -igual me "equivoco"- lo que menos me quita el "sueño" son los putos tests de estres a la banca europea. Total, cuando ya se hicieron los primeros, lo "maquillaron" tan mal que luego ya ves lo que sucedió... 

Además, no parece que exista ningún "miedo" por parte de la mayoría de los de las principales dirigentes bancarios europeos. Es más, todos los que tenemos unos mínimos "conocimientos" sabemos que la mayor parte -por no decir casi toda...- de la banca europea está "podrida" y que en un "mercado libre" ya tendrían que haber cerrado la "persiana". Nada que no se hubiera hecho en el pasado y el mundo siguió existiendo, pero claro a "alguien" se le ocurrió "socializar" las pérdidas de la banca mundial y siguen aplicándolo, de manera que no esperes ahora nada "diferente"... 

Aprovecho para dejar otro artículo de un gran D. Roberto Centeno y que se "moja" mucho en un tema que se sale de lo habitual en lo suyo, pero claro está el tema de las sanciones a Rusia por parte de la UE va a traer graves consecuencias económicas y aquí ya tenemos bastantes problemas como para agudizarlos. Todo por hacer de "perros falderos" de los EE.UU./UE...

- Un misil aire-aire derribó el vuelo MH-17 - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Sep 2014)

Un aporte más. Un saludo a todos.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-14/why-rigging-gold-market-matters


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2014)

Je,je,je... Inteligente artículo el que nos aportas Bucanero. A veces, hay cosas tan obvias que poco más se puede "añadir"... De momento, ya les interesa a los Gobiernos y a los Bancos Centrales que la gente no tenga ni puta idea de lo que ha sido SIEMPRE "dinero", aunque en ocasiones hay "raras" excepciones como la iniciativa popular surgida en Suiza para que haya un referendum donde se decidirá si el Franco Suizo tiene que ser respaldado en parte por Oro...

Os deejo dos enlaces realmente interesantes...

- El precio de la plata prueba de nuevo mínimos anuales

- Los tipos de interés no se mantendrán bajos y nos arruinarán | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Sep 2014)

Santo dios...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2014)

atom ant, te ha faltado añadir lo de... ¡Nos pille "confesados"! En fin, yo soy de la opinión de que antes estallarán las Bolsas y luego podrían ir detrás los Bonos, pero es obvio que las primeras han llegado a unos niveles "paranormales" y lo que podría quedarles aún...

Dejo un par de enlaces que me han resultado interesantes...

- Las guerras que vienen

- Merkel Says No Shift After German Anti-Euro Party Surges - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Sep 2014)

Muchísimo sufrimiento, quizá insoportable para un país que tiene tan interiorizada la segunda enmienda de su constitución.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2014)

Muy bueno...

- Cómo se puso en peligro el sistema financiero mundial | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2014)

"Preocupante"... Aunque el artículo está muy atinado y, quizás, algunas opiniones políticas personales se las podría haber ahorrado, ya que se salen del contexto del artículo y si quería hacerlo, pues debía apuntar mucho más "arriba" y donde "cortan el bacalao", que no es precisamente en España... En cualquier caso, el artículo es muy interesante y ya hemos entrado en este tema en varias ocasiones en este hilo.

- Petróleo, agua y alimento certifican el fin del crecimiento - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2014)

Lo mejor va a ser esperar para hacer nuevas entradas y es que hasta las partes "interesadas" lo empiezan a ver venir...

- El precio del oro a la baja pero, ¿sigue siendo buena inversión?

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 14:32 ----------

Ayer, una amiga me preguntaba sobre una minera y el Hierro. Bien, le dejo aquí un enlace sobre ese metal y que parece también indicar que "malos tiempos" están por llegar...

- Iron ore price in stunning turnaround | MINING.com


----------



## Jarel! (16 Sep 2014)

Buenos enlaces estos últimos,
de temática variada pero todos paralelos y confluentes en el futuro.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho en paralelo a que recibo mis primeras monedas, os agradezco a todos la información.

Por ahora estoy comprando plata a la espera de ese "momento" para comprar oro, que sabe dios cuando será, pero por ahora parece que no.

Perdón por el off-topic, si consideráis necesario se borra sin problema.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: No tienes que borrar nada... Aquí hay "espacio" más que suficiente para emitir opiniones siempre que se hagan en la línea del hilo, es decir con unos "mínimos" de educación y, por otro lado, en el primer post ya se explicaba cuál iba a ser el desarrollo del mismo, así que tampoco se puede considerar tu comentario un off-topic...

Una cosa, Jarel!, si no tenías Plata aún, pues "afortunado" ya que has podido entrar a unos precios interesantes y más bajos que muchos "metaleros". Ahora bien, ten también presente que si el Oro cae hacia dónde "todos" parecen verlo, pues la Plata va a ir detrás...

Aunque lo de la cotización del Oro no hay quien la entienda. Acabo de leer un medio estadounidense donde indica que en la India hay una fuerte importación y que se paga un ligero sobreprecio sobre el Spot, aunque ni las importaciones ni el sobreprecio son comparables a los del año pasado, ya que por aquel entonces existían fuertes restricciones a la importación del Oro por parte del Gobierno de la India.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 14:56 ----------

Más "enfriamiento"... ZEW: 6,9. Su cota más baja desde Diciembre de 2012...


----------



## Jarel! (16 Sep 2014)

Buenas fernandojcg,
muchas gracias por la "aceptación", jejejeje

No tengo intención (y espero necesidad) de deshacerme de los metales en un corto plazo, es mas por diversificar ahorros y, porque no decirlo, alejar mis dineros de las garras de hacienda. Es por eso que la variación que tengan los precios en el corto plazo no me preocupa, aunque agradezco tú advertencia - información.

Mi objetivo es mas ir comprando despacio pero sin pausa, y en cuanto al oro (que son palabras mayores) si buscar el "mejor" momento, ese que nunca se sabe hasta que pasan muchos meses de tú compra, jejejeje

Un saludo!


----------



## Recaudador (16 Sep 2014)

Armagedón financiero: El temor latente de los analistas | Area X

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 16:40 ----------

con esto tambien podemos colapsar.
Mancha solar grande como Júpiter amenaza a la Tierra | Area X


----------



## Recaudador (16 Sep 2014)

El bono holandés en mínimos de los últimos 500 años ¿Tenemos una burbuja?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2014)

Vaya, Jarel!, parece que me has leído bastante... En fin, parece que compartes el mismo "rumbo" que la mayoría de los "metaleros". Ya sabes que lo de dejarlos en "herencia" es también una forma de que los "secuaces" de Hacienda encuentren menos "tesoro" que "saquear"... Eso y más cosas que hemos ido editando y que seguiremos haciendo...

Hola, Recaudador: Excelentes aportaciones las que nos haces y voy a hacer unos pequeños "apuntes":

- Que nadie sea tan "memo" como para pensar que si la Economía estadounidense se va a la MIERDA se va a quedar sólo en eso. La onda expansiva sería de tal magnitud que ya podemos dar por finiquitada nuestra civilización... La Historia es muy "explicita" a este respecto y la diferencia radica en que los Estados Unidos si "declinan" tendrán que aceptarlo ellos primero, sino a diferencia de otros Imperios desaparecidos tienen la posibilidad de borrar del mapa a todo el planeta... Una reestructuración y/o quita de la deuda pasa porque los EE.UU. lo acepten y no se lo "impongan"... 

- Mira, llevo años leyendo y escuchando lo de la "burbuja" en la Renta Fija y es indudable que existe, pero antes de que estalle pasarán muchas otras cosas y no creo que seo el "detonante final". A fin de cuentas, si hacen una reestructuración y/o quita va a ir a "misa" y los "paganos" seremos unos simples "convidados de piedra". Como llevo muchos años en esto, te dejo un artículo ya viejo (fijate en la fecha):

- Peligro de burbuja en la renta fija | Morningstar

Si vemos como estaban las Bolsas en aquel entonces y las comparamos con las actuales, pues está claro que antes reventarán éstas que los Bonos, pero vamos que "pringaremos" de todas formas, porque aunque se esté ausente de estos mercados, los efectos "colaterales" van a "salpicar" a todos los "paganos" de este mundo. Así que cuanto más tarde en producirse, más tiempo tendremos para salvar lo que se pueda...

Y dejo un enlace de otro que también ve el precio del Oro más abajo... Pues, por allí lo esperáremos...

- ¿Posible operación en corto en el oro? | Investing.com

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2014)

Este es un artículo para "enmarcar", especialmente para los que somos "plateros". Y, además, aporta muchos datos desconocidos por muchos "metaleros"... Y contradice también a aquellos que no consideran "dinero" a la Plata, pero bueno allá cada cual con sus "percepciones"...

- The Collapse Of U.S. Silver Stocks As Public Debt Skyrockets : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/view/140472-mapamundi-sistema-impuestos-mejor-eeuu-mexico


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2014)

Interesantes...

- El impacto del dólar y la situación de China en los metales | Investing.com

- La demanda de metales básicos en China continúa baja

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 13:48 ----------

Que ILUSOS son aquellos que piensan que China va a sacar al mundo del "atolladero" y es que el Yuan está tan "podrido" como la casi totalidad de las monedas Fiat. Y el día que estallen todas sus "burbujas" ya veremos qué sucede...

- China injects $90bn into banks | Business Spectator


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2014)

- Rebelion. Golpe transnacional contra la soberanía popular


----------



## Parri (17 Sep 2014)

En honor a oro y plata forever. Hacia mucho que no sabíamos de él.

La Alteración del Rol del Metal | Unai Gaztelumendi


Bienvenidos a la Decadencia - Rankia


Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA SE EQUIVOCA: LANZA NUEVO ESTÍMULO MONETARIO


CitiGroup. Sentado sobre 62 billones en derivados


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2014)

Hola, Parri: Gracias por tus aportaciones y que son de indudable interés. Pues, SI que he visto con alegría que oro y plata forever vuelve a "revolotear" de nuevo por el foro y esperemos que pronto lo veamos postear, aunque de momento ya sabemos que anda por "aquí". Y otro conforero al que noto a faltar es a EstudianteTesorero y que espero vuelva al menos por este hilo. Saludos para los dos.

Bueno, el "varapelo" de ayer a los MPs continúa a estas horas y me temo que los peores augurios pueden cumplirse...

En cualquier caso, dejo un artículo que puede resultar interesante para los que somos "plateros". Eso sí, para volver a entrar no estará de más tener algo o mucho de "paciencia"...

- What Is Next For The Price Of Silver: Collapse Or Rally? | Silver Phoenix


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2014)

Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero...

- En la construcción desde los 16, y quiere ganarse la vida en Bolsa | Investing.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Sep 2014)

Parri dijo:


> En honor a oro y plata forever. Hacia mucho que no sabíamos de él.
> 
> La Alteración del Rol del Metal | Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> ...



Gracias y perdon por la ausencia, pero llevo 5/6 meses de locura laboral y que dure la racha. No tuve tiempo ni de leer. Me iré poniendo al día poco a poco.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (18 Sep 2014)

Hombre, Forever, me alegra saber de Ud. bienvenido


----------



## Los últimos españoles (18 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otro excelente artículo de Moisés Romero...
> 
> - En la construcción desde los 16, y quiere ganarse la vida en Bolsa | Investing.com



_
Durante la burbuja financiera algunos bancos de Wall Street crearon deliberadamente productos de inversión destinados al fracaso para vendérselos sus clientes y luego apostar en contra de ellos. *Eso no es muy diferente que comprar el seguro de vida de una persona y acto seguido envenenarla*. La mayoría de los banqueros disfrutan de la vida en los Hamptons y sin problemas con la ley._

Con tanta manipulación y neolenguaje, se agradece de vez en cuando a alguien que hable en plata () y diga las cosas de manera clara e inteligible. Aunque sea usando una metáfora, que para eso están.

Por cierto, este hilo es de lo mejor de burbuja. Estoy enganchado a el. Mi enhorabuena a los foreros que aquí postean.


----------



## ramsés (18 Sep 2014)

Foreros:
¿Por qué el precio del oro cae sin parar?
¿Es que alguien está vendiendo camiones del metal?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Ya hace días que venimos indicando que en los MPs se observaba un fuerte potencial de caída y, curiosamente, se ha agudizado desde que Goldman Sachs se reiteró hace pocos días en que mantenía su "precio objetivo" de $1050 para el Oro a finales de año... Y están en ello... y ayer -¡no faltaría más!- la Presidenta de la FED, Yellen, aportó su "granito de arena"...

Lo que algunos están obviando son los pronósticos que citó sobre los fondos federales: 1,375% (2015), 2,875 (2016) y 3,75% (2017). Teniendo en cuenta que la Inflación está muy por encima de la que "publicitan", pues el panorama no puede ser más negro para la clase media de los Estados Unidos y, de paso, para todo el mundo.

A estos datos que proporcionó, hay que añadir que la primera ronda de financiación del BCE ha sido un FRACASO: se preveía que los bancos iban a solicitar entre 110.000 y 150.000 millones de Euros. Sin embargo, la demanda ha sido de 85.000 millones de Euros y los demandantes han sido 255 entidades.

Y Draghi pretendía con sus últimas medidas "resucitar" el "crédito". Total, y en "Plata", este Sistema se está viniendo abajo, a pesar de las teóricas medidas de "contención" que han adoptado los principales Bancos Centrales.

Por cierto, os recomiendo que entréis en el enlace de Claudio Vargas aportado ayer por el conforero Parri y lo veréis todo más claro y más desde una perspectiva histórica...

Hola, Rattus: Gracias por tus elogios, tanto por la parte que me corresponde como por las de mis compañeros. Realmente, apenas entro en otros hilos del foro y supongo que si no hubiera creado este hilo, ya andaría por otros lares... A mí me gustan las cosas bien hechas, es decir donde la mediocridad no tenga lugar, y por aquí no lo hacemos tan mal, visto lo visto... Piensa que tiene bastante mérito, ya que en este hilo escribimos personas con diferentes ideologías y puntos de vista, aunque tenemos en común "conceptos" que suelen ser similares en casi todos los "metaleros".

En el fondo, lo que se busca es aportar información, y lo más lejana posible de la "oficial", de manera que se pueda debatir si procede y siempre dentro del máximo respeto posible a la opinión contraria o no. Y te aseguro que no es tan difícil y, seguramente, el mundo sería muy diferente si la gente tuviera una conciencia más solidaria y con ganas de arreglar éste dentro de lo posible... Aunque todo acabará llegando, ya sea por las buenas o por las malas y es que SIEMPRE ha sido así.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2014)

Bueno, analizando las palabras de la Presidenta de la FED, al menos se observan ciertos rasgos de "honradez" o de una visión realista de cómo se encuentra su país. Dejo un enlace al respecto, aunque lo que no me "cuadra" por ningún lado es que si hay un gran número de familias en "extraordinaria vulnerabilidad", pues cómo que no veo por dónde van a poder ahorrar...

Sin embargo, qué diferencia con las declaraciones "triunfalistas" que emite el Ejecutivo de nuestro país o esa panda de "desnaturalizados" que nos "gobiernan", bueno ni eso y es que no sirven ni para tomar por c... Menudo hatajo de inútiles.

- Yellen ve debilidad financiera en hogares de ingresos bajos y medios en EEUU Por Agencia EFE


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2014)

Os dejo el enlace a una gente que sigo desde hace años y que se dedica a lo mismo que yo, es decir a la Prospectiva... Observaréis que lo que comentan va en la línea de lo que hemos escrito en este hilo en bastantes ocasiones. Vale la pena su lectura y también merece una "reflexión"...

- El GEAB N°87 está disponible! Europa 2020


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2014)

Dejo un enlace que os lleva a la 2ª parte del artículo de Charles Savoie y cuya 1ª parte ya edité días pasados. Ambas partes son esenciales para ver hasta qué punto la "conspiración" contra los MPs, y muy especialmente en el caso de la Plata, es muy "vieja" e incluso me atrevería a decir que los "actores" son pertenecientes a "familias" muy concretas y antiguas en el tiempo. Los "apellidos" les "traicionan"...

- SILVER SQUELCHERS PART 2: Assassinate Silver & Gold To Bring In Fiat Money : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2014)

Nada, Rajoy, ya sabemos de tu opinión de que somos la "locomotora" de no sé qué coño... pero mejor sería que leyerás un "poquitín", más que nada para que te enteres de una puta vez de cómo se encuentra el país...

- Recuperación: cuánto, quién y cómo - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Mientras el presunto "alternativo" de gira por las programación televisiva y quejándose del "Populismo"... Que ASCO de políticos, pero no olvidemos que en las próximas elecciones municipales y legislativas habrán más alternativas, y que deben valorarse antes de seguir votando más de la misma MIERDA que supone el Bipartidismo que asola nuestro país.


----------



## Recaudador (19 Sep 2014)

es del principal.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-sanciones-de-eeuu-a-rusia-hundir-dolar.html


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: De momento, no es así y ya está viendo la fuerte apreciación que está teniendo el USD con respecto a las principales divisas, especialmente el EUR... Más adelante, ya veremos porque la Guerra de Divisas está siendo bastante cruenta. Además, esta apreciación del USD es tan perniciosa para éste como para el resto de las monedas Fiat... Mientras no haya un "derribo" del USD no veremos cambios apreciables y ya veremos cómo se produce éste y los efectos DIRECTOS que tendría en todo el mundo. Por otro lado, los países que buscan una "alternativa" al USD deberán demostrar también cierta "credibilidad" y sustentada sobre algo "tangible"... Hasta ahora, lo que sabemos es que TODAS las monedas Fiat se devalúan en el tiempo, aunque unas más que otras...

La crisis que se está derivando del actual sistema monetario mundial es una más de las que rodean a un modelo económico totalmente obsoleto como es el Capitalismo y al que hay que buscar una alternativa razonable, pero difícil de conseguir por aquello de que hay que "contentar a todos"...

Dejo un enlace sobre el Oro y, digan lo que digan, éste es bajista a corto plazo. No es recomendable entrar y sería conveniente esperar a ver qué hace cuando las Bolsas tengan una fuerte corrección. En la actualidad, presenta una fuerte debilidad y los mínimos anteriores, un poco por debajo de los $1200, son muy factibles de volver a verlos.

- Expectativas sobre precio del oro tras declaraciones de la Fed

Saludos.


----------



## Recaudador (19 Sep 2014)

la plata en precios de 2010.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2014)

Nada, Recaudador, que no esperásemos y están mis comentarios anteriores para contrastarlo... Lo que me resulta sumamente "llamativo" es la fuerte caída de hoy en la Plata y que no está siendo replicada por el Oro, aunque éste también sigue en su caída...

Bien, hace unos meses el conforero Parri hizo una encuesta para que opinásemos sobre los niveles a los que podía caer. En aquella ocasión, dí una cifra un poco por encima de los $16 y que ahora reitero sobre los $16,138 por intentar "hilar" más fino. Yo, al menos de momento, la pienso esperar ahí más o menos. Si los pierde hay diferentes niveles hasta que cayera al ABISMO... Y que será el que "quieran".

Lo preocupante de todo esto es que si tenemos en cuenta la "componente industrial" de la Plata, pues podría ser que ésta estuviera enviando "señales" de un fuerte "enfriamiento" en la Economía mundial y esto es lo que ahora tengo más presente en la abrupta caída que está teniendo la Plata y sostenida en el tiempo...

Sigo pensando en que en futuros escenarios más que "inciertos" no deja de ser uno de los mejores "seguros" que se pueden adquirir. Eso sí, habrá que "optimizar" las compras y no correr tras los precios...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Sep 2014)

Me ha llegado esto:
Open Talent "Crisis de recursos fósiles y transición energética hacia las renovables" > UPC School

Yo me quedo con el detalle de que los combustbles fósiles y el uranio se habrán agotado completamente en el 2060.

Mirad la institución de que se trata, aunque se nota a leguas que se quieren subir al carro de las "renovables", no deja de ser interesante el importantisimo dato que aportan, aunque creo que de manera inconsciente, no deja indiferente.

Por mi parte, no creo que se agoten los combustibles fósiles ni el uranio, el tema es que no se podrá obtener fácilmente ni que tampoco todos los países tendrán acceso a estos, supongo que podrán tirar tranquilamente más allá del 2100, pero sólo algunos países "alineados", los restantes, no creo que pasen más allá de una década, ahí está la cuestión, si estás en el eje, disfrutarás de energía, y si no estás, simplemente te jodes.

Seguramente eso provoque muchos descontentos entre países y pueda provocar conflictos importantes, todo está en que los ganadores de los recursos hayan dejado suficientemente atados todos los cabos, es decir, haber neutralizado la capacidad de reacción de los países afectados con "recortes energéticos importantes".

Puede o no ser grave, si lo tratamos a nivel macro, supongamos que tenemos 100% de recursos, el 80% de los recursos los consume el 20% de la población.

Ahora en lugar de 100, tenemos 80, así que al 20% de la población poco le puedes recortar, a menos que reduzcas población, eso sería a largo plazo, pero como patada hacia adelante, podrías asumir que en lugar de que el 80% de los recursos los disfruten el 20%, ahora los disfrutará un 10% de la población. 

Es decir, con el nuevo 100% de los recursos (que reamente son un 80% del 100% inicial), el 80% de éstos, los disfrutará un 10% de la población.

Y yo creo que ahora la élites se están poniendo de acuerdo para ver en donde se asume ese 10% de la población "civilizada y avanzada" que va a pasar a no serlo, encima tienen que hacerlo con la aprobación de esos mismos pringados. Admito que tiene su miga controlar al ganado, jeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2014)

Este es un artículo que es un off topic, pero me acabo de desayunar con él y, aunque controvertido, me ha parecido muy interesante. Se acerca bastante a la opinión personal que tengo sobre este tema y ¡ojo! que yo estoy bastante más cerca que lejos de esa edad...

- No quiero pasar de los 75 años: 5 razones para vivir menos tiempo - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Y este otro artículo va en la línea "infernal" en la que se encuentra el mundo...

- Putin ordena destruir el Euro y el Dolar con su


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2014)

Yo tampoco quiero vivir artificialmente total para nada...la tercera y más en este País esta mal vista....cosa contraria a los años de la Posguerra en donde los ancianos eran respetados porque eran los más sabios a los que se recurria como siempre y a los niños no se les hacia el menor caso...en cambio a partir de los 80 las tornas han cambiado y ahora el niño es Sagrado y el anciano apartado...creo que 75 esta bien...tampoco quiero desear con esto la muerte de nadie...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2014)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Los 75 años del artículo no son más que una "referencia", ya que hay gente que a esa edad aún le queda "cuerda", pues gozan de una aceptable salud y conservan en perfecto estado su capacidad mental, pero seamos realistas y eso no es lo más "normal"...

Lo "otro" que comentas ya tiene que ver más con un deterioro de la Sociedad y mucho más evidente en Occidente y los "países desarrollados" que en Oriente o los países emergentes. Se trata más de una pérdida de "valores" y de muchas más cosas... Que muchos estudiantes de nuestras Universidades practiquen el "botellón" ya lo dice todo... ¿No te parece?

Curiosamente, en las sociedades tribales los "jefes" siempre eran gente bastante mayor de edad. Llegaban ahí por su Sabiduría y que se entendía que se alcanzaba con la edad, pero no es menos cierto que en su etapa ya no tan madura tenían que haber demostrado su valor. Es decir, no llegaban ahí ni los medrosos ni los cobardes. Ya ves qué diferencia con los tiempos actuales y es que la evolución del hombre es tremendamente irónica... Lo observamos claramente aquellos que hemos profundizado en la Historia, Antropología y otras ramas afines.

Bueno, cambiando de tema, dejo el enlace a un AT sobre el Oro. En lo personal, sigo pensando que los precios pueden ir bastante más abajo. También empiezo a "sospechar" que en esta caída del Oro "físico" pueden estar "manos fuertes", pero no sólo de las "élites" ya conocidas, sino que todo apunta a que China podría ser uno de los principales "actores"...

- ¿Hacia dónde puede ir el ORO? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba y que va en la misma línea de mis recientes comentarios en este hilo... Lamentablemente, parece que vienen "curvas"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA ECONOMÍA GLOBAL, PRECARIA: FMI

Y otro excelente artículo para los que somos "plateros". Está claro que debemos seguir firmes en nuestras convicciones. No sé cuándo la "Realidad" superará al "Matrix", pero estoy plenamente convencido de que acabará llegando y tampoco hay "prisa" si hemos entrado con la finalidad "adecuada"...

- The Chart Every Silver Investor Should See : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2014)

Interesante...

- Trece años después del 11 de Septiembre, persiste la ceguera, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## nuevonesto (21 Sep 2014)

Otro mas que se da de alta en el foro despues de bastante tiempo leyendo mucho sobre el interesante mundo de los MP.

Gracias por hilos como este!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2014)

nuevonesto dijo:


> Otro mas que se da de alta en el foro despues de bastante tiempo leyendo mucho sobre el interesante mundo de los MP.
> 
> Gracias por hilos como este!



Hola, nuevonesto: Bienvenido al hilo y donde ya somos unos cuantos... Aprovecho para dejar un par de enlaces y para que observéis lo "dirigidos" que están los medios de comunicación más o menos "oficiales"...

- La prensa rinde pleitesía a El Corte Inglés, el mayor anunciante de España - La Marea

- Las mentiras de Montoro sobre el fraude fiscal - La Marea

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Sep 2014)

Yemen entra de lleno en el colapso, tal y como se comentó en su día en el blog de Antonio Turiel, el principal motivo es la energía. 

Es una situación surrealista, por un lado, todo se está yendo a la mierda y por otro lado, los principales refugios contra la inestabilidad "bajan de precio" sin cuartel.

Mientras que las personas que aún tienen la fortuna de disfrutar de energía barata, recursos sin límites y precios relativamente baratos respecto a sus ingresos, hacen como si la fiesta no fuera con ellos.

Cada vez me convenzo más de que no hay nada que hacer más que prevenirse lo que se pueda a nivel individual y verlas venir, ya que es inevitable. Todo parece indicar que será muy violento. 

Sobre el artículo que enlazó Fernando respecto lo de morir a los 75 años, mucho me temo que va con segundas, creo que quieren hacer ver a la gente que lo mejor es palmarla y justificar los recortes. 

Sé que no hay medios suficientes, pero no es culpa de las personas mayores, ellos crecieron en una situación distinta a la nuestra, ya que crecieron cuando se necesitaba crecer la productividad con energía barata y forjaron unos valores distintos a los actuales.

Además, la mayoría ha pagado lo que le correspondía, otra cosa es la gestión de ese pago y el trile a que fueron sometidos.

Ahora que no son necesarios simplemente les quieren dar un patada y que se mueran.

Por mi parte, yo intentaría mas que alargar la vida, darles unas condiciones aceptables y hacer todo lo posible por que tengan buena salud, pero sólo es una opinión mía, porque de antemano sé que no hay para todos y, lamentablemente serán una cabeza de turco más. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Solamente puntualizarte que el Dr. Emanuel es un firme defensor de la Eutanasia... Por tanto, su artículo es perfectamente "entendible" dentro de su particular pensamiento y que yo comparto en buena parte.

No dudo que tengas parte -o bastante- de razón en lo que comentas, ya que me gustaría saber las cifras "reales" de las muertes ocasionadas por los recortes sanitarios en nuestro país. Y otras muchas muertes ocasionadas "indirectamente" por los despidos, deshacucios, quiebras, etc. y que han sido causas que muchas veces se han dado a la vez en una misma persona, familia, etc.

Si algún día esto se sale de "madre", espero que los HdP responsables de toda esta hecatombe social no sean simplemente juzgados sin más... Nada de cárcel, la mejor solución a aplicar sería la que históricamente se ha conocido como "tiro en la nuca"...

Cambiando de tema, y para ir un poco "más allá" de lo que actualmente estamos viviendo en ¿"nuestro"? mundo, os recomiendo la visión del documental que a continuación enlazaré. Como es muy largo, podéis "aparcarlo" y verlo tranquilamente cuando podáis. Verdaderamente, merece la pena...

- Documental Yugoslavos(versión Mp4) - YouTube

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sacaroso (22 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Solamente puntualizarte que el Dr. Emanuel es un firme defensor de la Eutanasia... Por tanto, su artículo es perfectamente "entendible" dentro de su particular pensamiento y que yo comparto en buena parte.
> 
> No dudo que tengas parte -o bastante- de razón en lo que comentas, ya que me gustaría saber las cifras "reales" de las muertes ocasionadas por los recortes sanitarios en nuestro país. Y otras muchas muertes ocasionadas "indirectamente" por los despidos, deshacucios, quiebras, etc. y que han sido causas que muchas veces se han dado a la vez en una misma persona, familia, etc.
> 
> ...



Sólo he visto media hora. Yo es que con estas cosas no puedo, me enciendo solo.
Que haya miserables organizando estos desastres y medios de comunicación vendidos... lo del tiro en la nuca me parece poco castigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Hola, Sacaroso: Hay tantas cosas que nos sacan de las "casillas"... Pero es necesario e imprescindible que se den a conocer cómo SON hoy en día o cómo pudieron ser en el pasado. Evidentemente, el "saneamiento" histórico que cito puede saber a poco -y es así-, pero puedes verlo como una forma de "fumigación" para la eliminación de una plaga asquerosa y que encima es mantenida por nosotros mismos... Lo que digo muchas veces: los "colores" nos impiden ver un poco más allá de la nariz...

Dejo un enlace a un artículo maravilloso del implacable D. Roberto Centeno...

Hacia el abismo: deflación y endeudamiento - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y a estas horas continua el ataque a la Plata... Hace escasos minutos a $17,587. Y el Oro se mantiene más o menos estable: $1214,80.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (22 Sep 2014)

Ese articulo de Centeno va por la direccion correcta: deflacion, estamos en una crisis deflacionaria y aqui la mayoria se han equivado de crisis, en esta crisis los metales salen perdiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

- Nuevo incidente: EE.UU. intercepta seis aviones militares rusos cerca de Alaska

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/141006-militarismo-china-gana-eeuu-dominio

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 15:53 ----------

Si sólo fuera Deflación... pero claro hay que saber un "poquito" más de Economía. Y esta Crisis ya dura varios años, así que los auténticos "metaleros" no nos hemos "equivocado"... Una simple cuestión de "percepciones": nadie obliga a nadie a comprarlos y si lo hacemos es porque lo tenemos "claro". Por tanto, lo de "equivocados"... Muy sencillo de explicar: cada uno hace con su dinero lo que estima más oportuno. ¿Lo "pillamos"?

Aprovecho para dejar algo "útil"... Y así alguno aprende un poco más de Economía.

- ¿Qué nos dice sobre la economía el “indicador Porsche”? | IPC


----------



## atom ant (22 Sep 2014)

por favor, que alguién les diga a los fabricantes de aires acondicionados que la plata mata a la legionela,

saludos

edición
umm.., el draghi ha debido decir alguna gilipollez


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

SI, atom ant, creo que se conoce como Desinfección por la Ionización Cobre-Plata. En fin, si no recuerdo mal, pero por ahí debe ir...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Sep 2014)

y no solo límpia el aire, sino que además es un tratamiento de belleza y nos alarga la vida eliminando el sulfuro de hidrógeno del aire y los radicales libres que absorbemos a través de las glándulas parabólicas y.... blablabla.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Je,je,je... No puede estar más "atinado"...

- Se que me van a odiar | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Bueno, bankiero, esa "previsión" de los "amiguetes" de Goldman Sachs, pues como que me ha recordado aquello de: "De aquí a cien años, todos calvos." Sí, el 2017 parece a la "vuelta de la esquina", pero prefiero reformularme el tópico del "Carpe diem", ya sabes por si acaso...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 19:19 ----------

Y ¡ojo! al Cobre...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Bueno, miaavg, es tu opinión y que comparto en parte, pero yo soy bastante más "extremista", bueno creo que ya lo sabes...

Dejo un enlace sobre Antonio Di Pietro y que, probablemente, sea bastante desconocido por estos lares...

- Antonio Di Pietro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## silverdaemon (22 Sep 2014)

Mmmm...creo que ni "la tiran" siempre, ni "sube solita" siempre

Hay manipulaciones tanto a la baja como al alza....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Bueno, silverdaemon, es una forma de verlo... Yo prefiero recordar al inolvidable D. José Luis Sampedro:

"Hoy la mayoría de los economistas se concentran en la manipulación del dinero. Hoy el Capitalismo, más que hacer colonización de nuevos países, explotaciones o grandes fábricas, está más concentrado en la manipulación del dinero. Y la prueba es que, de las transacciones monetarias que se hacen en el mundo, se dedican muchas más a operaciones especulativas que a comprar y vender mercancías."

Creo que Sampedro nos dejo "clarificado" lo que es la "especulación" si efectuamos una simple comparativa entre "papel" y "FISICO"...


----------



## atom ant (22 Sep 2014)

supongo que si china no alcanzase los objetivos de crecimiento de este año, el otro jefe aquí del cotarro también podría bajar bastante, quizá un 20%


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2014)

Interesante y además nos recuerda algo que siempre nos ha contado la Historia...

- http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-20/big-picture-gold-and-silver


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Nada, dejo una pequeña clase de Economía para algunos que a veces visitan este hilo con la ilusa intención de "enseñarnos" aquello que precisamente desconocen...

- JHS1911 Expectativas, clases de dinero y sustitutos monetarios - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Efectivamente, ya lo habíamos comentado en este hilo en varias ocasiones: ya no quedan estadistas...

- Sin crecimiento, ¿quién pagará la deuda? - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía


----------



## Cimerio (23 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, ya lo habíamos comentado en este hilo en varias ocasiones: ya no quedan estadistas...
> 
> - Sin crecimiento, ¿quién pagará la deuda? - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía



Cuanta razón destila el artículo.A la gente le da igual que esos estadístas sean de izquierdas o de derechas, pero por favor, que trabajen para el ciudadano y sus intereses, que llevamos 6 años de crisis y aquí nadie hace nada.


----------



## racional (23 Sep 2014)

Lo mismo se puede aplicar al oro, ¿sin crecimiento quien va comprar oro?


----------



## atom ant (23 Sep 2014)

Nuestro sistema se basa en el crecimiento y no soportaría una tendencia contraria... en mi opinión el oro sería la mejor forma de dormir tranquilo

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Vaya, vaya, parece que en el hilo tenemos nuestro particular "Pepito Grillo"... Lo que sucede es que sería deseable algo más de "nivel", pero bueno le recomiendo que busque la definición de ELECCION y quizás "entienda" -SI, ya sé que es "difícil"...- que el proceso de compra de Oro dependa de esto y de tener "pasta" de la que pueda prescindir. Es tan sencillo, pero no él "erre que erre"... Nada, si no tiene porqué preocuparse y es que nadie le está diciendo que vaya a comprar Oro o cacahuetes.

No creo que sepa quién fue Epitecto, pero le dejo una frase que éste dejo para la posteridad:

"Lo más insufrible para el hombre razonable es lo que carece de razón."

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 13:42 ----------

- Las importaciones de lingotes de plata en India caen un 54%

- CME Group emitirá un nuevo contrato de futuros de oro en Asia


----------



## Jarel! (23 Sep 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos,
fernandojcg, que no te siente mal que alguien no piense como la mayoría pensamos, en este mundo somos muchos (demasiados desde hace tiempo) y en al variedad está el gusto.

Lo que si sería de agradecer es que las opiniones se justifiquen o fundamenten en algo: información, noticias, datos, conclusiones, etc. y no fueran "palabras huecas".

Todos creemos tener razón, pero para ganarse la de los demás hay que demostrarla.

Yo soy nuevo en esto, estoy aprendiendo mucho y la cantidad de enlaces y discusiones de este post me están ayudando a abrir los ojos, y mucho.

Una frase sencilla y vacía no me ayuda nada, pues nada me aporta como para interesarme por ella.

Este post es uno de los mas serios, educados y profesionales del foro (que cada día está peor en términos generales). Se puede estar o no de acuerdo con lo que en él la mayoría de gente opina, pero hay que respetarlo y opinar con base.

gracias, un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel!: A mí no me importa ni me preocupa que haya gente que sea "anti-metalera" y vuelvo a insistir en que todo radica en la capacidad de ELECCION, por tanto cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que estime más conveniente.

Ahora bien, si te pasas por un hilo con vocación "metalera" para mostrar una postura contraria, al menos hazlo con una cierta argumentación y no con simples frases totalmente huecas... Y que, además, ya sabemos que pasan por aquí sin pena ni gloria. Quizás, Jarel!, seas nuevo por el hilo y desconozcas que ha habido foreros -pocos, eso sí- que siendo contrarios a los MPs han presentado argumentaciones más o menos elaboradas y no es lo que estoy viendo últimamente.

Mira, es como cuando opinaba sobre Economía y la Deflación, bien en un contexto como el de nuestro país se ha preguntado este "racional" qué significa la "Inflación de Costes"... Si entras en un hilo donde hay un cierto nivel de conocimientos e intelectualidad, al menos intenta "aportar", pero argumentando y con datos. No es tan difícil...

Y, efectivamente, este hilo es un un lugar donde prima la educación y seguirá siendo así... En caso contrario, "cerraremos la persiana"...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 14:02 ----------

Je,je,je... Por cierto, la frase "En mí hambre mando yo." es también una simple cuestión de ELECCION... ¿No?


----------



## xmaniac (23 Sep 2014)

racional dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede aplicar al oro, ¿sin crecimiento quien va comprar oro?



la idea es que el oro ES el dinero, no tiene sentido "comprarlo", puedes atesorarlo o intercambiarlo. se supone que es el medio no el fin. el hecho de que no sea así hoy o no quieren que sea así es irrelevante para los metaleros, no creen en el dinero FIAT


----------



## maragold (23 Sep 2014)

racional dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede aplicar al oro, ¿sin crecimiento quien va comprar oro?



Que la gente no pueda comprarse oro no significa que no tenga un enorme valor, presente y futuro. Principalmente como seguro, como bien sabes.

Le gente sólo puede comprarse aifons. Para eso siempre hay pasta... :bla:


----------



## Jarel! (23 Sep 2014)

Buenas fernandojcg,
efectivamente creo que hemos transmitido lo mismo, mi comentario o recomendación hacía ti era mas porque no "te quemes" o "entres al trapo". Con base se puede discutir, sin ella no hay mucha opción.

Me quedo con un par de frases recientes, simples pero acertadas. 
- el oro es dinero, no se compra.....
- para aifons siempre hay pasta......

"En mi hambre mando yo" es, efectivamente, una elección que creo todos deberíamos tomar, mas teniendo en cuenta los tiempos que corren.

Mas de uno la conocerá, parece ser dicha por un jornalero andaluz al cacique de turno que le intentó comprar el voto con dinero.

Saludos a todos, buen día!


----------



## atom ant (23 Sep 2014)

joer, el cartel anunciador más grande, gigante, de la mayor zona comercial de mi ciudad es de un compro Oro ... debe ser un negocio próspero.

el próximo día tomo nota y voy a llamar por tfno a ver qué precios pagan


-----------------


edición.
ienso: ... ahora que lo pienso, el compro oro lo mismo está dentro del centro comercial

----------------------------------

el activo más líquido del planeta... sin duda


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Jarel! dijo:


> Buenas fernandojcg,
> efectivamente creo que hemos transmitido lo mismo, mi comentario o recomendación hacía ti era mas porque no "te quemes" o "entres al trapo". Con base se puede discutir, sin ella no hay mucha opción.
> 
> Me quedo con un par de frases recientes, simples pero acertadas.
> ...



Hola, Jarel!: No, no te preocupes porque para no "quemarme" o no "entrar al trapo" ya tengo mi trabajo... Ahí ya me he curtido a base de bien, de manera que para mí un foro es un simple "pasatiempo" donde compartir conocimientos, debatir e incluso discutir acaloradamente, procurando guardar las formas, pero también exijo unos "mínimos"... De todas formas, desde la creación del hilo, está clara la orientación del mismo y, evidentemente, no nos hemos separado de la línea que nos habíamos trazado los que colaboramos con el mismo.

También tenemos que tener presente que este hilo es visitado por "metaleros" y por otro tipo de personas a las que le gusta encontrar otras fuentes de información "alternativas". Y tampoco olvidemos cuál es la realidad del país y donde mucha gente no llega a fin de mes y, por consiguiente, en lo que menos piensa es en adquirir MPs. Luego, este país tampoco se ha caracterizado en las últimas décadas por el ahorro/inversión, así que no existe "cultura" en activos considerados como "reliquias bárbaras" y el "Rey" sigue siendo el dinero Fiat. Tampoco pretendemos cambiar nada, pero si nuestros argumentos y la información que aportamos puede ayudar a alguien, pues como que tampoco está de más...

Sí conoces la historia de la frase "En mí hambre mando yo." Y aprovecharé para ampliarla un poco: esa frase aparece por primera vez en la obra "España", de Salvador de Madariaga. En ella se recogía la historia del jornalero andaluz que respondió así al señorito que le pedía el voto para su formación política a cambio de unas prebendas.

En fin, hubo un tiempo en que la gente tenía otra "pasta"... Claro que entonces no existían los "aifons".

Nada, Jarel!, siempre es un placer el leerte.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (23 Sep 2014)

"nosotros pasamos hambre de niños, pero vosotros la vais a pasar de viejos"

... le dijo a su nieto


----------



## manuelv5 (23 Sep 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> "nosotros pasamos hambre de niños, pero vosotros la vais a pasar de viejos"
> 
> ... le dijo a su nieto



+1 preciosa frase.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2014)

Cada día que pasa se van conociendo datos que nos indican que algo "gordo"- SI, todavía más...- podría estar llegando...

- Las materias primas caen al mínimo de cinco años | Investing.com

Y cae TODO, no sólo los MPs...


----------



## timi (23 Sep 2014)

gran hilo , estaré por aquí aprendiendo,,,,, y si , fernandojcg , es la pinta que tiene , esta todo manipulado ,,,,ienso:


----------



## Recaudador (24 Sep 2014)

la debacle de un pais.
Venezuela deberá pagar más de 740 millones de dólares a minera canadiense por expropiación
La Polar deja de producir harina en Venezuela al aumentar un 218% precio del maíz

se puede liar parda.
Fallece el piloto del avión sirio derribado por Israel


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: En fin, una lástima lo que está ocurriendo en Venezuela, al igual que lo que sucede en Argentina, pero debiera servirnos de "referencia", ya que NADIE es susceptible de "empeorar", ya me entiendes...

Respecto al tema del fallecimiento del piloto del avión sirio derribado por Israel, pues no creo que vaya a tener ninguna repercusión. A fin de cuentas estaba dentro del espacio aéreo israelí, aunque fuera por unos cientos de metros y estaba iniciando el regreso cuando fue abatido por un misil Patriot. Sí que me choca la "celeridad" de respuesta por parte de las fuerzas armadas de Israel, ya que ese caza se disponía a bombardear posiciones rebeldes en la zona fronteriza de Quneitra. Esos rebeldes pertenecen al Frente al Nusra, filial de Al Qaeda en Siria.

En fin, que me parece que cada vez está más claro quiénes han estado siempre detrás del "invento" de Al Qaeda...

Y pasando al tema "metalero", os dejo dos enlaces que me han envíado de Hugo Salinas...

- www.plata.com.mx/Mplata/articulos/articulosFilt.asp?fiidarticulo=479

- www.plata.com.mx/mplata/articulos/articulosFilt.asp?fiidarticulo=480

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 01:57 ----------

Bueno, pues no había leído tu enlace y que es el mismo reporte que he recibido.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Hola, bankiero: Yo ahora soy muy prudente respecto a entrar en el Oro y es que necesito algo más de "visibilidad". De momento, esperaré a ver si se ponen a prueba los mínimos anteriores y que están relativamente cerca: en torno a los $1182. Claro que también hay que tener en cuenta la evolución del par EUR/USD...

Evidentemente, yo y muchos "metaleros" ya vamos relativamente "cargados", por tanto no tenemos prisa en correr detrás de los precios actuales y que parecen buenos dada la inestabilidad económica y financiera que se ve venir. Por tanto, para aquellos que vayan "escasos" o no hayan entrado pues podrían resultar interesantes alrededor de esos $1200.

A corto plazo soy bastante pesimista respecto a la evolución del precio del Oro y la Plata y es que no remontan ni tampoco se les ve con la fuerza necesaria para hacerlo... Me gustaría ver cómo reaccionan ante una fuerte corrección de los mercados bursátiles y así habría más elementos para sustentar una opinión que tuviera más "fundamento".

Respecto al medio, y sobre todo en el largo plazo, no tengo dudas de que hay que seguir "atesorando" MPs independientemente del precio y si contamos con una liquidez de la que se pueda prescindir. Si se confirman los peores "augurios" van a ser un bien "esencial".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Os dejo un AT sobre el Oro. Parece claro que ya son muchos los que esperan precios más bajos de los actuales...

- ¿Perderá el oro los 1.200? | Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Una muestra de la triste REALIDAD que se vive en nuestro país y que nos relata un siempre acertado Moisés Romero...

- Dos años después, el gran negocio en España es montar una frutería | Investing.com


----------



## pgongan (24 Sep 2014)

Es mi primer comentario por aquí, o sea que un saludo. La verdad es que no suelo escribir casi ningún comentario en internet, pero la verdad es que veo que en general el hilo tiene un tono respetuoso (gracias Fernando!) así que me he animado a hacer mi pequeña aportación. Creo que los enlaces que pongo tienen que ver con la temática del hilo. Si no es así, me decís.

Un resumen a vuelapluma de la historia de esta recesión que me ha parecido interesante. Cuando hablan de tercera recesión (triple dip) me da la risa, yo sólo veo una bola de nieve que van haciendo rodar, pero bueno, tiene su interés: Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La ausencia de inversión productiva

Un extracto: "Detrás de la explosión de los déficits púbicos no se pretende sostener el empleo, los ingresos, las pensiones, la seguridad de una vivienda, tener unos estándares salariales mínimos, o el derecho a una educación digna como elemento de mejora social. Sólo se protege a una élite quebrada y a su riqueza. Pero al menos se esperaba por parte de las autoridades económicas que el riego de la inversión acabaría produciéndose. Confiaban en que, una vez esa segunda huida hacia adelante ha mejorado artificialmente, vía deuda pública, la tasa de ganancia empresarial, se atraerían nuevas inversiones. Sin embargo, ni están ni se las espera."

Otro que va en una línea similar aunque mojándose en dar el año del próximo crash: The Crash of 2016 Gets Closer Every Day | Thom Hartmann - News & info from the #1 progressive radio show

Lo que me ha parecido extraño de este enlace es que da el año en que piensa que va a haber crash, pero no argumenta por qué piensa que va a ser en 2016 y no en otro año. 

Un enlace curioso que encontré es éste: Gasto militar (% del PIB) | Datos | Tabla

Es el gasto militar por país en proporción respecto al PIB del país. Incluso si se pulsa al botón GRAPH aparece una gráfica con la evolución mundial del gasto militar. Por supuesto, no me fío un pelo de estos datos, pero pienso que tiene su interés...

Y, como soy un poco prepper, un enlace sobre provisiones de comida liofilizada. Duran unos 25 años. En mi opinión tienen una pinta asquerosa, pero llegados a un punto de nerviosismo colectivo y desabastecimiento (o subida brutal de precios), mejor esto que nada, jejeje:
Provisiones alimenticias - LYOPHILISE


----------



## esseri (24 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...pasando al tema "metalero", os dejo dos enlaces que me han envíado de Hugo Salinas...
> 
> - www.plata.com.mx/Mplata/articulos/articulosFilt.asp?fiidarticulo=479



Hola fernando. Muy interesante el link.

Los txinos tienen un terzio de las reservas mundiales emitidas en dólares ??? Así es difízil kreer en un punto y aparte global k se ziske en el dólar, sólo en el punto y seguido de la famosa "zesta de monedas". Un dólar sin valor perjudika a mutxa gente fuera de USA.

Así puestos, k el oro baje sólo perjudikaría a sus poseedores. Su valor en un reset no sería ssu eskasez, su partikularidad, su utilidad o su papel históriko...sino simplemente su influenzia en la kartera de propiedades de kienes fuesen a dirimir el reset y el eszenario posterior,pues hoy hay ya otros sistemas válidos y de inmediata y públika auditoría k podrían ser konsensuados una vez definida la "rikeza" de kada agente en el momento de ditxo reset.

La falta de respaldo al oro papel k se juzga por akí komo una kuestión kapital en la debakle de los merkados de metales y el poderío de Okzidente podría ser perfektamente deliberada y asumida, porke USA puede estar trasvasando mps a Oriente voluntariamente a sabiendas d k su influenzia futura en una moneda de interkambio mundial sea la de pura txatarra. 

Pese a k se esgriman las telarañas de las bóvedas públikas y privadas yankees komo un hándikap inekívoko, lo jugoso sería saber kuánto oro tienen ELLOS ( de defender el peso del dólar en la zesta de monedas, ya se enkargarían los poseedores de reservas USA y "aliados por pelotas" , k la fuerza ahorkan ). No tener un gramo de metal podría ser prezisamente un objetivo por su parte y no un lastre. Si una vez definido el post-reset, k perfektamente podría girar en torno a una moneda de interkambio mundial infalsikable e instantáneamente auditable ( de la transparenzia de las reservas metaleras aktuales, mejor ni hablar, no ? :: ) India,Rusia o Txina ,kargaítos de metal , estiman oportuno darle un valor kapital komo elemento de tasazión del valor monetario patrio, sería su problema. K la poblazión india o txina se flipe kon la ostentazión de sus kolgantes de koloráo , sinzeramente, me importa tanto komo k lo haga un hip-hopero en la MTV. Y k sus élites banksters, a las k las okzidentales sakan siglos de experienzia mafiosa y trilera, tres kuartos de lo mismo. La transferenzia de MPs a los Briks podría ser perfektamente un timo de la estampita en toda regla. Y kualkiera sabe k koyunturas de urgenzia y nerviosismo son puritito abono para el timo.

Entiendo k la klave son las - hermétikas,lo sé - reservas patrias de USA y de sus korporaziones "top-kastuza"....y la estrategia de almazenamiento o drenaje k están llevando a kabo REALMENTE AHORA. 

Kuál es tu impresión de esa situazión ? Kuál es la manera "más" objetiva de saberlo o aproximarse a ello ?

Un saludo.


----------



## xmaniac (24 Sep 2014)

claro...os vendemos todo nuestro oro para que nos lo compréis, caro además. luego nos quedamos manejando una posición de influencia en el nuevo orden mundial y os decimos que vuestro oro no vale nada (chatarra) que lo que vale son nuestros dólares. que el oro...una reliquia bárbara. y el resto traga sin más, no? en especial cuando "el resto" son los países orientales que van a ocupar las posiciones de poder en los futuros años


----------



## esseri (24 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> claro...os vendemos todo nuestro oro para que nos lo compréis, caro además. luego nos quedamos manejando una posición de influencia en el nuevo orden mundial y os decimos que vuestro oro no vale nada (chatarra) que lo que vale son nuestros dólares. que el oro...una reliquia bárbara. y el resto traga sin más, no? en especial cuando "el resto" son los países orientales que van a ocupar las posiciones de poder en los futuros años



Es una pregunta, no una konklusión.

Y kienes sostengan el valor de dólar no tienen k ser nezesariamente yankis, sino tenedores de papelitos USA,por la kuenta k les trae.

4 billones de konfetti verde los txinos. Eso serían sobre 102.000 tm de oro a día de hoy ? 8:

Ké prezio les merezería más la pena potenziar ? :

La klave no es kolokar su oro barato, sino las dékadas de reparto de papel k llevan...unido a k se puede konsensuar perfektamente una medida de rikeza global infalsifikable y auditable instantáneamente por el organismo kastuzo-global pertinente sin kontar kon el oro para nada.

Y efektivamente, los yankis seguirían debiendo - y pagarían - los 12 billones de deuda USA k apunta el artíkulo ...pero a kosta de mantener el valor de dólar. Y supongo k ellos mismo son los mayores tenedores de dólares del mundo, no ? 

Kon saber kual es la billetada yanki total, se zierra el zirkulo. Y mientras mas impriman,mas rikos serán en el futuro ( a no ser k sus poseedores extranjeros renunzien a ese valor ). Txina,kargaíta, Rusia, Alemania, Japón, iwal... Van a darle fuego para k un ajpañó de Teruel k tiene 30 onzas vea sus ideal de ahorro seguro rekonozido ? ienso: Pues pareze k va a ser k no.

Y mientras no haya reset...a seguir imprimiendo "rikeza". Goz vlés améuika !


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Vaya por delante el siguiente enlace:

- El Banco de España ve una ralentización de la demanda privada en el verano Por Reuters

Y -¡ojo!- que he leído un resumen más completo del Banco de España sobre esto y es "flipante"... Con lo bien que estaban "vendiendo" la "recuperación" y es que sólo saben mentir. Si a lo largo del día dispongo de tiempo ya miraré de colocar un enlace mucho más completo.

- http://es.investing.com/economia/el...ion-de-la-demanda-privada-en-el-verano-238078

Hola, pgongan: Bienvenido a este hilo y gracias por sus aportaciones. Todas ellas muy interesantes y que espero se prodiguen en el futuro. Le aseguro que en este hilo Vd. se encontrará muy cómodo y podrá compartir sus opiniones, informaciones, etc. En estos tiempos donde está instaurada en la sociedad el egoísmo personal es reconfortante que algunos nos movamos en la dirección "contraria"...

Efectivamente, están "mareando la perdiz", y no se atreven a decir lo que cada vez se está evidenciando más y es que ESTO cada vez se parece más a la Gran Depresión. Quizás, el proceso pueda ser diferente ya que los tiempos han cambiado, pero pienso que el "resultante final" podría ser bastante peor...

No conocía este trabajo de Carl Hartmann. Para quienes no lo conozcan es un muy popular locutor de radio en los EE.UU., aparte de haber sido muy prolijo escribiendo libros. No es un "cualquiera" y sus opiniones merecen tenerse en cuenta. Respecto a la fecha del 2016, pgongan, es conocido en este foro que esta fecha la estoy "esperando" dentro de mi trabajo de Prospectiva, por tanto tendré que profundizar en este trabajo de Hartmann ya que se aproxima al que yo y otros estamos realizando. En lo personal, no espero en esa fecha un Crash generalizado de la civilización, pero SI unas "señales" que evidencien si nos dirigimos al mismo o cuanto menos a un "CAMBIO" profundo y sustancial en nuestra sociedad, pero a nivel planetario...

En este hilo tenemos un conforero (trasgukoke) que ya en su momento se movió junto a otros foreros para adquirir comida liofilizada. Bueno, pgongan, por este hilo andamos bastantes preppers... Y al "completo".

Hola, esseri: Ahora no dispongo de tiempo suficiente para responder a tu interesante e inteligente comentario. Posiblemente, esta noche pueda darte mí opinión personal sobre lo que me preguntas.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: Dispongo de un poco de tiempo y voy a tratar de responder a lo que me planteas. Antes, decirle a xmaniac una cosa: ¿Por qué no se podría dar ese supuesto que pareces negar? Que yo sepa -y algo sé- la mayor potencia militar de este mundo y con gran diferencia son los EE.UU. y son en estos tiempos el equivalente al Imperio Romano en su época. No existen apenas diferencias entre la situación monetaria de aquellos tiempos y los de ahora... ¡Ojo! que no me refiero a los estertores finales del Imperio Romano, ya que las tensiones de tesorería fueron algo "normal" a lo largo de casi TODA su Historia. Y la devaluación de su moneda duró siglos...

El Imperio Romano se vino abajo no exclusivamente por las invasiones bárbaras, sino por un conjunto de circunstancias que habían podrido los cimientos de su Sociedad y de ahí su claudicación. Y vamos por el mismo camino... Y cualquiera que conozca la REALIDAD de la población "normal" en China, Rusia y la India sabe que éstos países no son ningún modelo a seguir y tampoco tienen potencial para imponer NADA... Por otro lado, las "élites" de allí están tan podridas como las de Occidente, aparte de ser bastante más antiguas o recordamos de cuándo son las Triadas chinas...

Más que responder a tus preguntas con "propiedad", te daré una opinión ya que entenderás que si alguien con "Poder" como Ron Paul no ha pasado más allá de exponer unas dudas razonables, pues menos podrá clarificarte quien es una simple "hormiga", es decir "menda lerenda"...

Hay muchos analistas que sospechan que puede haber una entente en la "sombra" entre las "élites" de Occidente y Oriente, y dentro de la misma estaría ese trasvase de Oro de una zona de influencia hacia la otra. Está opción la tenía descartada en sus principios, pero viendo los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos cada vez la estoy considerando más. Y el tema de Oriente Medio y lo que está sucediendo allí, más los "preámbulos", nos dan las suficientes "pistas" para utilizar las neuronas que nos puedan quedar. Sólo tenemos que ver la evolución que ha tenido desde la intervención en Libia, la famosa Primavera Verde, la "inexplicable" resolución del conflicto de Irán, el conflicto de Siria, el "surgimiento" del Estado Islámico y muchas más "figuraciones" que estamos observando. El problema es que los muertos los ponen y los seguirán poniendo los mismos de siempre... Y es que dos Guerras Mundiales no han servido para NADA y es que la gente seguirá con su movimiento "borreguil" como ha sido SIEMPRE...

Mira, lo de la famosa "cesta de monedas" no lo veo factible sin la incorporación del USD a la misma. Como bien dices, TODOS están "contaminados" con su posesión, pero hay que considerar también la brutal impresión de otros "actores" y China es uno de los "principales". Ninguno de ellos va a tirar "piedras sobre su tejado"...

La otra opción es que, efectivamente, los BRICS sigan con el proyecto que han "vendido" al mundo y lo lleven a la práctica, siendo excluyentes con el USD, pero eso es inviable sin un aumento muy elevado del potencial militar. Y es que los EE.UU. -insisto en ello- no van a aceptar de buen grado su "derribo" porque otros lo decidan así sin más...

Si vamos un poco más allá, dentro de la teoría "conspirativa", tienen bastantes opciones para eliminar al Oro. Una muy simple y en la que se está avanzando "silenciosamente" es la "plastificación" del dinero. Si consiguieran la eliminación del dinero físico, pues todo pasaría a la contabilidad "Matrix", es decir simples apuntes contables y el Oro de los particulares afloraría en masa. Otra cosa, sería el de aquellos que continuarán pensando que el Sistema acabará colapsando SI o SI y entonces se "atesoraría" a la espera de esos tiempos, ya fuera para ellos o para sus descendientes... Esa es una opción que cada vez tengo más presente.

esseri, eliminar el Oro lo pueden hacer de muchas maneras. Ya se están viendo los controles fiscales que ya existen en Occidente para su adquisición, es decir no está prohibida su compra, pero el "rastro" ya lo tienen, aparte de justificar el PROPIO dinero que utilizas para su adquisición. Todo esto ya es algo que debería hacer "reflexionar" a más de uno...

Muy diferente es la situación en otros MPs, como la Plata, Platino y Paladio, y es que aquí priman otros factores IMPRESCINDIBLES y donde su valor como reserva monetaria es mínimo... Ese es uno de los motivos por el cual que apostamos algunos como yo, es decir los "plateros".

Y un "reset" mundial también podría darle la "puntilla" al Oro, ya que serían "ELLOS" quienes impondrían sus condiciones al resto de la población mundial.

También podría suceder todo lo contrario a lo que acabo de comentar y seguir el proceso "lógico" que muchos ven... 

esseri, ya sé que no te he resuelto tus dudas y acaso SI que las habré incrementado, pero por eso estamos por este hilo, ya que si las cosas fueran más "normales" quizás no "perdería" el tiempo por aquí y me estaría tomando algo por ahí.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 15:34 ----------

- El Banco de España constata una desaceleración de la actividad en el verano


----------



## carraca (24 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos los Metaleros. Aquí uno mas desde hace unos años. Como bien dice Fernando vamos atesorando poquito a poquito, todo y la incomprensión de la mayoría de amigos y conocidos, los cuales, por mucho que les expliques las razones del verdadero dinero, no lo entienden y te miran como a un bicho raro. Suerte que mi familia entró en razón hace tiempo.
Bueno, Gracias a todos por los enlaces y aportes, y por este rincón donde poder aprender.
Recordad: " Ladran, luego nosotros cabalgamos "


----------



## Kennedy (24 Sep 2014)

Según Huerta de Soto, fue el socialismo (exceso de impuestos del Estado de Bienestar) el que acabó con el Imperio Romano:

La Caída del Imperio Romano por Jesús Huerta de Soto - YouTube


----------



## pgongan (24 Sep 2014)

Respecto al pronóstico de Thom Hartmann, veo que ha escrito un libro que se llama The Crash of 2016 -> Búsqueda en Amazon.es

También he encontrado una entrevista al respecto de este libro aquí: Thom Hartmann on "The Crash of 2016: The Plot to Destroy America

Un extracto: "Well, we’re actually in this crash. It really started in 2006 when the housing market started falling apart, just like in 1927 when the housing market fell apart. [...] Obama was successful in the first few months of his administration at putting enough of a band-aid on it that they’re holding it back with baling wire and bubble gum. But Bush had hoped—he saw this coming. The Bush administration had hoped that they could wait until November of 2008, so it would be after the elections, so it wouldn’t hurt the Republican candidates. He was unsuccessful. The Obama administration is now—because they’re not doing the real structural change necessary, they’re hoping they can push it off to 2016. And that’s why we chose that date. There’s an enormous amount of effort in our government and in the Fed to try to hold this off until after the elections of 2016. Whether they’re going to be successful or not, I don’t know. It literally could happen next week."

Por lo visto eligió esta fecha por una cuestión electoral de USA. Según Hartmann, el crash se vio venir en 2006 y Bush trató de retrasarlo hasta después de las elecciones. Ahora Obama -que siguiendo la analogía temporal con la Gran Depresión sería Hoover- estaría intentando pegar la patada hacia delante hasta las elecciones de 2016.

Por cierto, en esta entrevista cita al gran (en mi opinión) A. Toynbee. Leí hace tiempo el resumen (el resumen son tres tomos de 500 pag. cada uno ¡!, la obra original creo que son 14 tomos) de su Estudio de la Historia y me pareció muy bueno (como siempre, hay autores que han matizado y contra-argumentado las conclusiones de Toynbee). Es un impresionante intento de buscar explicaciones acerca de las causas por las que las civilizaciones nacen, se desarrollan, colapsan, mueren y, tal vez, dejan civilizaciones hijas. Y está increíblemente documentado y desarrollado con ejemplos de la historia. Encontré en su día un resumen en un blog. Para el que le interese pongo la búsqueda con las entradas del resumen que os digo: tadurraca: Resultados de la búsqueda de toynbee

Recomiendo leer las entradas ordenadas (son seis, del I al VI). Aunque lo mejor, para el que le guste la filosofía de la historia, es leerse el resumen de tres tomos. Yo los encontré de segunda mano por cuatro duros.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos: Bueno, veo que habéis animado bastante el hilo y ahora os daré mí sucinta opinión sobre algunos de vuestros comentarios. Vaya por delante que me considero un "experto" en la Historia de Roma y a cuyo estudio e investigación he dedicado -y sigo haciéndolo- buena parte de mí vida. De ahí que para mí existan muchas "comparables" entre aquellos tiempos y los actuales.

# miaavg: NO, no estaríamos en los tiempos de Caracalla, sino que posiblemente ya hubiéramos dejado atrás a Diocleciano... Tenemos que entender que el espacio temporal entre aquel tiempo y el actual transcurre mucho más deprisa. Y sólo tienes que comparar la devaluación del Denario de Caracalla en relación al USD en estos momentos... Si la "comparable" se ajusta a la realidad, pues estaríamos casi al final...

# carraca: Pues, te felicito porque hayas "entendido" el "producto" y lo hayas incorporado a tu Patrimonio. También por "convencer" a los familiares y ya ves -ironías de la vida...- yo soy un ferviente "metalero" y eso no he conseguido que les entrará en la "mollera". Te animo a seguir por esta senda, sin prisas, pero sin pausa, ya me entiendes...

# Kennedy: Bueno, yo soy un seguidor de D. Jesús Huerta del Soto y al que tengo un gran respeto, pero en el tema de la Historia de Roma puedo discrepar con él e insisto en que las causas de su caída en Occidente -recalco esto- fueron muchas y variadas. Sobre esto ya he escrito bastante en el pasado e incluso en este foro.

Además, la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente fue meramente "circunstancial" en el tiempo y es que ya en tiempos de Justiniano I se había recuperado por parte del Imperio de Oriente todo aquello que consideraron importante y que mantuvieron durante varios siglos. Un simple ejemplo "cercano": Ceuta y las Baleares caerían cuando llegaron los árabes... 

Sobre Justiano I y su época dejo un enlace. Fijate en el mapa que acompaña al mismo:

- Justiniano I - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

# pgongan: Gracias por los aportes y tendré que echarles un vistazo. Ahora falta encontrar tiempo para el "tocho"... Aunque recuerdo haber leído algo al respecto, pero me lo tendré que mirar.

# bankiero: Un "metalero" ya hace tiempo que está convencido de lo que me comentas y ya hicimos los "deberes" en su momento. Eso no quita para que sigamos "cambiando" nuestros "billetitos de colores", pero ya no tenemos prisa -yo al menos...-. Y quizás quienes tienen que mover "ficha" sean aquellos que no tienen MPs "físicos", pero eso ya es una cuestión personal.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Parri (24 Sep 2014)

Ojito al post de Ferrán Castillo. 

Tengo la suerte de conocerlo, tiene un carácter muy difícil, no es mediático ni muy conocido, pero es el mejor analista técnico que he conocido jamás por mucha diferencia sobre los demás, su opinión tiene una valía especial. Ha operado para grandes fortunas en Wall Street y sabe la mierda que se mueve en ese mundillo.

En el post apunta a que será un Octubre rojo y no porque sea la moda de burbuja.

Índice Dow Industriales y S&P 500: A La Caza Del Octubre Rojo - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2014)

Hola, Parri: Gracias por el aporte y Ferrán Castillo es un tío muy válido, aunque la verdad es que lo sigo poco. Mira, Parri, yo paso de la "moda" de este foro y me fijo en variables que he podido comprobar a lo largo de mí vida.

Por ejemplo, supongo que habrás escuchado en más de una ocasión lo de vender en el Rosh Hashana y comprar con el Yom Kipur. Bueno, en las Bolsas siempre se ha tenido en cuenta. Pues, te diré que hoy ha comenzado el Rosh Hashana (Año Nuevo judío) y dentro de diez días llegará el Yom Kipur. Es sabido que fuertes caídas en las Bolsas se han dado en ese período y curiosamente ya ves como hoy está subiendo el Dow Jones...

No sé si se cumplirá este año, porque hay "pautas tradicionales" que están dejando de cumplirse en los mercados bursátiles. Pero lo dejo aquí, por si acaso...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 Sep 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Ojito al post de Ferrán Castillo.
> 
> Tengo la suerte de conocerlo, tiene un carácter muy difícil, no es mediático ni muy conocido, pero es el mejor analista técnico que he conocido jamás por mucha diferencia sobre los demás, su opinión tiene una valía especial. Ha operado para grandes fortunas en Wall Street y sabe la mierda que se mueve en ese mundillo.
> 
> ...





BRUTAL,,,, y no lo digo por la banda sonora , que también,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: En estos momentos continúa el castigo a los MPs: Oro a $1210,10 y Plata a 17,423. Claro que también está cayendo el par EUR/USD y todo parece "orquestado", al menos en lo que se refiere a la devaluación del Euro... Y eso debe estar notándose en las carteras de quienes están invertidos en esta divisa en las Materias Primas y, por tanto, en los MPs. Hace ya bastante tiempo que venimos avisando de que hay que ser prudentes en las compras y que van camino de facilitar unos precios de "ensueño"... O quizás andamos "equivocados", pero sigo siendo muy positivo en el medio y sobre todo en el largo plazo.

A continuación un enlace que nos indica fielmente el "enfriamiento" que se está sucediendo en general en la minería mundial. Es muy "clarificante" y pienso que un buen"indicador adelantado"...

- www.mining.com/low-metal-prices-put-chill-on-global-mineral-exploration-34407/

Y una larga, pero muy excelente entrevista a Christos Douls, que es un reputado analista de la minería financiera. Fijaros que son 5 páginas. Vale la pena... Y a corto plazo es también pesimista respecto a la evolución del precio del Oro y la Plata.

- Can gold act as a safe haven again? | Resource Investor


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Sólo basta que Usa declare quiebra parcial de su deuda soberana para que el sistema financiero falle...




Hay algo k se da por sentado y sin duda será muy simple de entender : Si el pago de la deuda se admite en billetadas gratuítas sin fin emitidas por ese sistema finanziero, porké USA esgrimiría un impago nefasto para ese sistema ,el mantenimiento de privilegios de su envidiable moneda y el país entero ?

Siendo tan obvias las ventajas de mantener el desigual trato...en base a ké ventajas romperían ellos mismos una baraja de kuyos komodines disponen ?

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 09:25 ----------



 



@ Fernando

- Can gold act as a safe haven again? | Resource Investor[/QUOTE]


El link apunta algo en torno a la inversión en oro de los bankos zentrales . Aunke kreo k USA es la klave en ese aspekto para saber si poseerlo es buena opzión a futuro.

Te agradezería enormemente k no olvidases dedikar sikiera un "reojillo" de tu punto de mira k apuntase en esa direkzión , así komo a la zerkanísima banka "privada" yanki. 

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2014)

_*Sólo basta que USA declare quiebra parcial de su deuda soberana para que el sistema financiero falle. Yo no esperaría ver subidas progresivas estilo burbuja crediticia 2000/2008 sino que simplemente un día el oro explotará.
Hasta ese momento los bancos tratarán mal al oro pues si se pone de moda el ahorro en oro ellos pueden perder literalmente su negocio. 
__________________*_

Sí pero ¿cómo se manipula el precio del oro?
Los chinos e indios están comprando como locos, y por la ley de oferta y demanda debería estar por las nubes.
Para mi entender, sólo puedes mantener bajo el precio del metal, vendiendo tú mucho oro, y tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (25 Sep 2014)

Esto es un sin sentido,yo por si acaso no espero y voy haciendo los deberes,imaginaros la cara que pondrá, el que esté esperando la ultima bajada y se encuentre el subidón.Acordaros que no quedan muchas sillas y esto cada día me parece más falso.
La única realidad es ¿tienes mp en tu poder? si,ok...no:estabas avisado.


----------



## atom ant (25 Sep 2014)

Para los indecisos y novatos, decir que en mi humilde y nada fiable opinión, estamos en un buen nivel de inicio al mundo metalífero y... palpable

sip


----------



## racional (25 Sep 2014)

Goldmand Sachs esta clavando su predicion de precio del oro a $1050 a finales de año.


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Esto es un sin sentido,yo por si acaso no espero....



Weno...ante los sinsentidos prezisamente es kuando más se impone esperar. Kuestión de planteamientos personales, eso sí. 

De kualkier modo kreo k hay bastantes matizes a los k atender para mirar a la koyuntura aktual a los ojos y tener más elementos de juizio a la hora de tomar dezisiones en todo este tema kon vistas a mejorar nuestro futuro, k supongo, son , en una u otra medida, komún denominador en nuestros aktos.



atom ant dijo:


> Para los indecisos y novatos, decir que en mi humilde y nada fiable opinión, estamos en un buen nivel de inicio al mundo metalífero y... palpable
> 
> sip



Yo kreo k hay 2 kuestiones separadas...y la experienzia en metales de inversión es la menos relevante, seguramente, en la aktualidad. El riesgo de rezibir metal o moneda falsa y/o a wen prezio es ínfimo komparado kon el de ser manipulado por faktores y agentes externos al sektor metalero. Incluso poste komo los exzelentes de UnaiGaz , k supuran el kriterio metalero más solvente, te deskolokan , pues también transmiten ese mismo deskoloke.

Leo mutxos posts monolítikos en exzeso , pues se basan en mantras sektáreos k pueden estar perdiendo peso en kuanto al análisis estratégico de la inversión en metal, pues juegan la baza fija del argumento metalero en una situazión donde la naturaleza de la propia 
materia prima y sus ventajas histórikas están siendo relegadas a un segundo plano por los evidentes txantxullos k acompañan su rekorrido a lo largo de todos y kada uno de sus tramos de presenzia en el merkado. Y kon todo el respeto y agradecimiento a los doktores del hilo , kreo k un análisis más zertero , k supongo es el k se buska por parte de todos, refiere mayor flexibilidad y apertura de miras...pues los "enemigos" del metal vienen de fuera. Su araña es la distorsión, el oro es koyuntural.

Así pues, iy más en un hilo donde hay foreros puestos de sobra en el partikular, intentaré , por konsiderarlo lo más útil, plantear kuestiones k entienda de enjundia en todo lo k aceite al "tejemaneja aurífero", sobre todo para no instalrme en la keja del "ké kabrones" kon k mutxas vez es se reciben trampas evidentes y k entiendo no llevan a otra situazión k a la de k te loma la mierda. Y no veo ésa una postura muy inteligente kppara kien se juegue la pasta y menos si ésta se kuenta por miles.

En fin, ahí keda, en espera de k nadie se de por trolleado ni por aludido. Las ideas fijas del timado son muchas vezes el katalizador y aliado idóneos para el timador.

Iba a dejar unas kuantas preguntas, pero he de irme, hoy hay lío.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Sep 2014)

Hola esseri, al menos en mi caso creo que prejuzgas.... las generalizaciones ya se sabe.

El argumento sería que en estos momentos el Oro está exactamente en el 50% de retroceso y el $1040 sería el 61,8% (totalmente lógico perdiendo el 50%)... Pero el Oro tiene un yuyu especial y creo que 1200 es un buen nivel de entrada en el mundillo, más aún con una economía en peores condiciones de las que produjo la ¿burbuja?

P.ej. la Plata en $16,5 habría retrocedido un 76,4%.

y en fin

Saludos


Nota: según mis gráficos, por supuesto

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 14:07 ----------

Esseri, por favor, me cuesta bastante leerte, y supongo que a ti escribir, con esa escritura de adolescente pubertoso.
Escribe con normalidad y demuestranos tu intelecto, por-fi.

en serio, me interesa

saludos

--------------------------------------

jejej, recuerdo cuando comencé en el foro hubo un momento que había un forero que pensaba que me metía los lingotes de plata por el culo en plan sesual... jajajaj.

no recuerdo exactamente quien fue, jejejej


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, parece ser que esseri gusta de escribir así y, efectivamente, no es del gusto del foro y en este hilo me temo que pocos lo leen por ese motivo. Realmente, a mí también me "molesta" la vista, pero claro lo que dice este conforero suele ser muy interesante y da "contrapartida" positiva y que yo, personalmente, valoro mucho. Aquí, yo no puedo hacer nada -y de "poder", tampoco lo haría...- y me temo que esseri seguirá escribiendo como le apetezca. Por tanto, ya es decisión de cada cual el leerle o no, pero -insisto en ello- yo voy a seguir haciéndolo. ¡Joder! si me "trago" cada cosa en varios idiomas que lo de esseri es un "mal menor"...

Hola, esseri: Hay un aspecto que quiero matizar de uno de tus comentarios. Me refiero a que este hilo tiene vocación "metalera", por tanto los que escribimos aquí somos bastante "subjetivos" respecto a este tema. Es muy simple: creemos en los MPs y NO en el dinero Fiat. Así que seguiremos con nuestra "lógica" y que nos impulsa a prepararnos para tiempos convulsos y si no llegan tampoco pasa nada... Nuestros MPs ya les servirán a otros y mientras nosotros habremos sido coherentes con nuestra "filosofía", aparte de haber combatido a nuestra manera contra el Sistema.

Por otro lado, esseri, siempre me he caracterizado por aconsejar a aquellos neófitos que antes de "lanzarse" a los MPs estudien bien el "producto" y que entiendan bien el concepto "metalero", más cercano al puro prepper (te recuerdo que significa "preparacionista") que al del fácil "enriquecimiento". Es más, esto último es más bien falso ya que para que eso suceda se requiere "pasta", información y conocimientos sobre los mercados de Materias Primas.

Entonces queda claro, esseri, que muchos enlaces son "interesados" pues provienen de medios de información relacionados con los MPs, pero es que esto es lo que nos gusta leer en un hilo "metalero". Ahora bien, yo soy el primero en hacer una "criba" dentro de esa información para evitar malas interpretaciones en el "mensaje" que pretendo transmitir desde este hilo.

Dicho esto, no es menos cierto que yo estoy dispuesto a debatir o discutir sobre aquellas críticas que se quieran realizar a los MPs, a fin de cuenta la verdad "absoluta" nadie la tiene e incluso te admito que los "metaleros" podemos estar equivocados en nuestras "percepciones", pero no es menos cierto que ponemos en "juego" (no confundir con el azar...) parte de NUESTRO Patrimonio. Por tanto, tenemos derecho a elegir... ¿No te parece?

Ya entrando en el comentario que me diriges, te diré que periódicamente voy informando sobre los movimientos que se realizan alrededor del Oro por parte de los Bancos Centrales. La última vez que me lo miré, los compradores eran Rusia y varios países emergentes. Evidentemente, se sospecha con fundamento de China, pero éste país no publica cifras oficiales ni de lo que tiene ni de lo que está comprando...

Respecto a la banca "bankster" SI que hay movimientos y, en su momento, buscaré tiempo para hacer un comentario más extenso. En JP Morgan y China se han observado varios intercambios de "cromos" y Golmand Sachs también está penetrando fuertemente allí.

Por cierto, fijate en los dos "actores": JP Morgan y Goldman Sachs... Precisamente, los dos más "bajistas" que hay en relación en los MPs. Y vamos a seguir "pensando mal": China tiene muchos USD y tiene los "intermediarios" bajistas. ¿Qué nos impide pensar que detrás de muchos de los cortos no está China? Una forma barata de empujar hacia abajo el precio del "físico" y que es el que les interesa... No digo que sea así, pero como "posibilidad" se ha de tener en cuenta...

Y si queremos "abundar" un poco más: ¿No resultan incoherentes los lazos financieros entre el Reino Unido y China? En teoría, ambos están en los lados "contrarios"... ¿O va a ser que NO? Lo bueno que tiene ser "metalero" es que con el tiempo sabes que no eres "idiota"...

Te dejo un par de enlaces para que "reflexiones" sobre lo último que acabo de comentarte.

- Los BC de China y UK acuerdan crear un mercado de contratos en yuanes

- JPMorgan, en la mira por sus tratos con la élite china | El Financiero

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 15:50 ----------

¡Ay! lo que hace la "Magia" de los "trileros"...

- El ratio de la deuda española baja por el cambio metodológico Por Reuters


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Sep 2014)

Sr. Fernando esto pinta muy mal...el oro/plata da la sensación de ser la cenicienta mundial, perseguida, humillada y hundida...creo que acabara siendo delito poseer MP's...hace tiempo que lo digo y se me tacha de cobarde por ello...no podemos luchar contra el NWO...son muy poderosos....


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Sep 2014)

Buenas, a mi no me parece tan catastrófico, si bien es cierto que en lo personal no me pilla "dentro". 

En fin, por si es del interés de alguien, unas news financieras de SQB :

25/9/2014 forex news - El oro baja a mínimos de 8 meses


----------



## pisces (25 Sep 2014)

Particularmente no me parece descabellado lo que plantea _esseri_. Si los manipuladores son capaces de tener en jaque el precio, ¿pueden con su juego, conseguir poner en jaque mate la percepción de valor a una masa crítica durante el tiempo suficiente? ¿Ha llegado el momento de ver si su poder de manipulación traspasa la línea roja? ¿se impondrán?

Por otra parte tanto las élites BRICS como no-BRICS comen del mismo plato de lentejas, tampoco percibo bandos diferenciados. 

Saludos


----------



## Bullion10 (25 Sep 2014)

Visto en Twitter hace unos pocos minutos....


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2014)

_Esseri, por favor, me cuesta bastante leerte, y supongo que a ti escribir, con esa escritura de adolescente pubertoso.
Escribe con normalidad y demuestranos tu intelecto, por-fi.

en serio, me interesa

saludos_

Iba a decir lo mismo, pero por miedo a ofender me he cortado.
No hay ninguna respuesta, y eso que el oro es finito y creo que estamos en una etapa posterior a su pico.
Pensaba que me iba a responder Fernando, pero he creído bueno poner la pregunta al foro en general (o sea, no mediante un MP). 
Lo que pone el forero Bullion10, en mi humilde opinión, son dientes de sierra, que, de confirmarse, sólo añade incertidumbre al asunto.

_Esto es un sin sentido,yo por si acaso no espero y voy haciendo los deberes,imaginaros la cara que pondrá, el que esté esperando la ultima bajada y se encuentre el subidón.Acordaros que no quedan muchas sillas y esto cada día me parece más falso.
La única realidad es ¿tienes mp en tu poder? si,ok...no:estabas avisado._

_Goldmand Sachs esta clavando su predicion de precio del oro a $1050 a finales de año._

Quien haya hecho los deberes entre marzo de 2011 y marzo de 2013 está ahora en bancarrota, y es previsible que:
a) Los que están en bancarrota no venden para no caer en pérdidas efectivas (cuando se hace la venta).
b) Los que quieren entrar en el mercado físico de los MP se lo piensan mucho, y si Goldman Sachs dice eso, pues no conozco la reputación de la firma, (Goldman Sachs - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, este link parece decir que es buena), pero si es buena creerán, con razón, que es mejor esperar.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes, y vamos por "faena":

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Claro que pinta mal para los MPs, ¿pero sólo en ellos? Si miramos el estado mundial de la Economía, la Geopolítica, etc., pues yo diría que ese es un "mal menor"... Mira, cuando se fracasó en los últimos máximos ya "avisé" de que era muy mala señal y que se percibía una fuerte debilidad, puesto que el contexto (Crisis de Ucrania/Crimea) "invitaba" a que los MPs fueran los clásicos activos "refugio" y no fue así... Posteriormente, vimos la "aparición" del Estado Islámico y nada... Estas son claras "señales" bajistas, porque el "miedo" se ha refugiado en los Bonos y eso ya se ve echando un vistazo al Bund.

Por consiguiente, toca armarse de paciencia y esperar a ver dónde quieren llevarlos. Sabemos que el coste "medio" de extracción está alrededor de los $1000 en el Oro y los $15 en la Plata, pues es probable que esa sea el "suelo", aunque no es menos cierto que hay mineras que tienen costes menores y pueden aguantar bajos precios por un LARGO período de tiempo...

Respecto a que se produzca una "represión" en los MPs tampoco sería "extraño" y sabemos que ha sucedido así a lo largo de la Historia, aunque no suele ser lo más "normal" y siempre ha habido formas de "evadirse". De todas formas, esto no es lo que más me preocupe, ya que yo "atesoro" y sé también que, de producirse una represión o confiscación, habrían "señales" suficientes para que pudiéramos tomar las medidas más adecuadas. Por ejemplo, me los "saco" y compro otro bien tangible, aunque no creo que los "tiros" vayan a ir por ahí... Si lo piensas bien, con lo que están haciendo ahora ya "estigmatizarán" por mucho tiempo a los MPs y es que los "metaleros" somos muy poquitos y en España ya no te digo...

Sobre el NWO, bueno ese es otro tema mucho más complejo y aunque puede tener relación directa con lo que está sucediendo con los MPs, pues es un "mal menor" dentro de lo que puedan tener preparado estos HdP y aquí, quizás, hay una respuesta a ese trasvase de riqueza de Occidente a Oriente. Ya lo hizo en su tiempo Diocleciano...

Hola, pisces: No, si esseri es un tío bastante interesante en sus planteamientos. Aunque quienes me habéis leído ya sabéis que eso es algo que también he considerado en varias ocasiones.

Yo no estaría tan "seguro" de que las "élites" de Occidente y de Oriente coman del "mismo" plato, al menos de momento, aunque SI se observan movimientos contra "natura"... Yo, de momento, me voy fijando en los "detalles" y con el tiempo me haré una mejor composición de lugar. Un simple "ejemplo": últimamente me fijo en los apretones de manos cuando se saludan diferentes dirigentes políticos y económicos. Y te preguntarás, ¿qué importancia tiene esto? Pues, ninguna o mucha... Muchos de esos saludos son masónicos y últimamente los he observado en dirigentes asiáticos, incluyendo al Presidente iraní...

Bueno, lo dejo aquí y lo comentado da para que todos continuemos reflexionando sobre lo que sucede alrededor nuestro, es decir el "Matrix" que tienen montado.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2014)

_Sabemos que el coste "medio" de extracción está alrededor de los $1000 en el Oro y los $15 en la Plata_
Se supone Fernando, que hablas de $/onza troy. Pero, ¿y si estamos después de un pico en los MP?.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Hombre, es muy difícil responderte a esto ya que no tenemos constancia real de que se haya llegado a un "pico" en los MPs. En el caso del Oro no tendría ninguna importancia porque sigue existiendo el mismo Oro de SIEMPRE y en su momento se trataría de "cuadrar" el precio y darle un valor "X"...

En los otros MPs, como serían la Plata, el Platino y el Paladio, SI que los costes de extracción podrían llegar a un nivel "crítico" ya que cada vez hay menos mineral y cuesta más extraerlo. Por tanto, en algún momento y creo que no muy lejano, debería haber una "reversión" absoluta en los precios... pero vete a saber cuándo. Piensa que los mercados de Materias Primas son muy volátiles y fáciles de "manipular": una simple cuestión de "pasta".

Ja, ja,ja... ramsés: Goldman Sachs es el "Dios" de las finanzas... Te dejo un enlace al respecto:

- El megalobby global: Goldman Sachs, la obra de Dios | ATTAC España

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 21:17 ----------

Je,je,je... ¿Se va a cumplir el Rosh Hashana?


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2014)

_Hola, ramsés: Hombre, es muy difícil responderte a esto ya que no tenemos constancia real de que se haya llegado a un "pico" en los MPs. En el caso del Oro no tendría ninguna importancia porque sigue existiendo el mismo Oro de SIEMPRE y en su momento se trataría de "cuadrar" el precio y darle un valor "X"..._
Sí, tienes mucha razón, pero cada vez hay más personas que quieren oro físico, y si estamos hablando de naciones con más de mil millones de habitantes, pues no hay para todos, con lo que el precio sube, eso es lo que yo pensaba...
Además, los estados tienen que guardar más oro en las cámaras centrales y USA más oro para guardarlo en Fort Knox, en fin, que lo normal es que el oro se fuera encareciendo y no abaratándose como lo está haciendo, ya el oro ha hecho sus picos a lo largo de la historia, pero el precio que tiene (o el que tendría que tener) es el más alto de la historia, bueno no he hecho cálculos, pero tú que sabes descuenta la inflación al precio actual a ver qué sale.
Sobre lo que ha dicho otro forero el oro fue confiscado de las manos de los habitantes de USA a principios de los 30 del siglo pasado, como siempre, por la Reserva Federal, con la excusa de acabar más pronto con la crisis (la hizo más aguda).
Crac del 29 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
El colapso continuó durante un mes. Los economistas e historiadores no están de acuerdo en qué rol desempeñó el crac en los eventos económicos, sociales y políticos posteriores. En Norteamérica, el crac coincidió con el comienzo de la Gran Depresión, un periodo de declive económico en las naciones industrializadas, y llevó al establecimiento de reformas financieras y nuevas regulaciones que se convirtieron en un punto de referencia. La crisis del 29 ha sido, probablemente, la mayor crisis económica a la que se ha enfrentado el intervencionismo como sistema y que fue motivado por la manipulación de la oferta monetaria, por parte de la reserva federal luego de ser privatizada por el presidente Woodrow Wilson en 1913/14 y comenzar a apartarse del patrón oro.
La deuda internacional no podía pagarse sino con oro o mercancías, y los estadounidenses frenaban sus importaciones de Europa con nuevos y cada vez más elevados derechos de aduana, al tiempo que utilizaban su superioridad para imponer sus exportaciones a Europa.

Por otra parte, los Estados Unidos disponían de las mayores reservas de oro del mundo, por lo que, para mantener el patrón oro, hubo de conceder cuantiosos préstamos a Europa.
El colapso en el que se encontraba la economía en 1932 fue extendiendo la idea de que era necesaria la colaboración internacional para combatir la crisis comercial y financiera. Por esta razón, se convocó a la Conferencia económica mundial en 1933. Pero como Estados Unidos salió del patrón oro convirtiendo al dólar en una moneda fluctuante, la reunión se clausuró sin ningún éxito.
La recuperación en Francia
La economía francesa, de buen comportamiento en la posguerra, se vio enfrentada a la crisis, cuando en 1931, Gran Bretaña y otros numerosos países decidieron abandonar el patrón oro. Hasta ese momento, la devaluación del franco y el proteccionismo hicieron que Francia fuera alcanzada débilmente por la crisis. El problema se presentó ante la disyuntiva de mantener el patrón oro, favorecido por su gran cantidad de reservas de este material, o devaluar. La decisión de mantener el patrón oro, por el temor a la inflación, impuso una línea de acción deflacionaria para adecuar los precios franceses a los niveles mundiales en un marco de devaluación general. Así, se promovió la deflación mediante la reducción de gastos, una baja en los salarios y el mantenimiento de altas tasas de interés. Esto provocó tensión social, caída de las inversiones y ningún resultado positivo.

Sin embargo, en 1936, un nuevo gobierno de carácter socialista produjo un viraje de significación. Se abandonó el patrón oro con la consecuente devaluación del franco, se realizó un moderado plan de obras públicas, se regularon los precios agrícolas y se aumentaron los salarios. El traslado inmediato de los incrementos salariales a los pecios relanzó la inflación y reapareció la tensión social. Recién en 1939 la economía francesa pareció despegar debido al aumento de los gastos militares, pero la entrada en la guerra y la ocupación por parte de Alemania al año siguiente cambiaron el rumbo de la historia de Francia.

Endeudamiento en USA
Interno: en Estados Unidos, los inversionistas norteamericanos, invierten todo el ahorro de su vida ya que, con poco dinero, se podían amasar grandes fortunas; estos comenzaban a comprar por medio de créditos, pero sin suficientes garantías ni medios para pagar; los agentes de préstamos acudían a su banco y entregaban las fichas de préstamos sin garantías, los bancos acudieron a la Reserva Federal de oro, pero al no haber demanda, los inversionistas se quedan sin dinero para pagar sus préstamos, y los bancos no podrían pagar a la Reserva Federal, que se quedó sin capital, y los bancos se endeudaron con el país; los inversionistas endeudados con los bancos son obligados a vender y la bolsa sufre un importante descenso, perdiendo los países gran parte de sus reservas de oro por la inflación.

(Perdón por el tocho)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, "querer" no es siempre "poder"... Por supuesto, que la gente "corriente" -y la que no también...- nunca le ha hecho "ascos" al Oro, pero la capacidad de adquisición es otra cosa y claro pagar "tanto" por tan "poco"... Por eso, al menos "visualmente", la Plata cunde más y da la sensación de más posesión "física". Quizás, sea a la inversa en aquellos pocos privilegiados que pueden comprar la misma cantidad de Oro que muchos otros compramos en la Plata.

Realmente, hay que situarnos un poco en la "realidad": los BRICS y los emergentes en general son países sonde impera la misería. Por tanto, el Oro sólo lo pueden adquirir unos cuantos privilegiados y que pueden parecer muchos, pero que son realmente una selecta minoría dentro de sus inmensas poblaciones. Luego, hay una fuerte componente "cultural" y milenaria en determinados pueblos como el hindú, vietnamita, turco, etc. El "fenómeno" en la China es más bien reciente, ya que allí siempre ha sido mucho más valorado el Jade y luego fue un país con una gran tradición "platera".

Mas que comparar el Oro con la Inflación, lo más correcto es compararlo con la devaluación del USD y eso acabará corrigiéndose algún día, aunque quizás ya sea TARDE para todos... 

ramsés: el Oro es el activo más seguro que existe en el transcurrir del tiempo. Si en la antigua Roma te podías comprar el equivalente a un traje actual, eso te está indicando que casi siempre se podrá adquirir un determinado bien por la misma cantidad de Oro.
Evidentemente, siempre habrá los excesos propios de las "burbujas", pero de momento en los MPs ni las he visto ni las espero...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 23:01 ----------

Y otro dato que va en la dirección "incorrecta": los pedidos de bienes duraderos en EE.UU. cayeron un 18,2%, el mayor declive registrado desde que comenzó a recopilarse este dato en... ¡1992!


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

No, si está claro que los de SIEMPRE siguen manejando la "barca"...

- LA EUROPA OPACA DE LAS FINANZAS: Una zorra para guardar el gallinero


----------



## Recaudador (26 Sep 2014)

puede ser que bajen el precio del oro en dolares,a la vez que hacen la paridad con el euro y luego dejarle que suba?
estoy pensando en comprar dolares,creeis que es buena opcion para luego comprar metales con la supuesta paridad $-€?
un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Hola, Recaudador: De haber querido comprar USD, quizás, ya debías de haberlo hecho. Tampoco nadie te garantiza esa supuesta paridad entre el EUR/USD. Lógicamente, la moneda "única" hace ya mucho tiempo que debía haberse devaluado, pero claro quienes dirigen la Economía/Política mundial podrán saber de cualquier cosa menos de lo que está gestionando.

Mira, si esperas esa supuesta paridad para comprar MPs estarás haciendo el peor de los negocios. Si teníamos esa perspectiva había que haber comprado MPs cuando estaban un poco más caros, pero el EUR también estaba muy fuerte vs USD. Claro que también podría producirse otro supuesto y es que se llegase a la paridad y los MPs estuvieran muy deprimidos en su precio. Por cierto, aquellos que hemos comprado MPs en los anteriores máximos del EUR prácticamente no hemos notado la caída de los precios en los mismos. Ya hemos explicado en muchas ocasiones que los MPs protegen mucho en las devaluaciones de las monedas.

Y dejo un interesante artículo que podrá ser "polémico", pero no para mí...

- Dominio público » Podemos (y debemos) reestructurar la deuda

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (26 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sr. Fernando esto pinta muy mal...el oro/plata da la sensación de ser la cenicienta mundial, perseguida, humillada y hundida...creo que acabara siendo delito poseer MP's...hace tiempo que lo digo y se me tacha de cobarde por ello...no podemos luchar contra el NWO...son muy poderosos....



Si fuera cierto (que no digo que no), habrá que protegerse diversificando.
Si tienes buenos metales en la mano, tierras y bienes inmuebles, algún papel de color que no huela del todo mal (CHF, NOK, ...); y participaciones en empresas de las que sobrevivirán a cualquier catástrofe... pues oye, por algún lado te librarás, no? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Hola, maragold: Yo creo que El hombre debutativo se plantea el PEOR de los escenarios y si se diera, pues tampoco nos "duelen prendas" en aceptarlo, al menos en lo que a mí respecta. Ahora bien, como bien dices, el hecho de estar bien "diversificado" pues podría "amortiguar" impactos iniciales y supongo que también posteriores, pero claro si durase mucho tiempo yo tampoco lo tengo muy "claro"...

Sin embargo, ser "preventivo" y hacer los "deberes" en la medida de las posibilidades de cada cual, parece ahora mismo lo más "inteligente"...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Yo creo que El hombre debutativo se plantea el PEOR de los escenarios y si se diera, pues tampoco nos "duelen prendas" en aceptarlo, al menos en lo que a mí respecta. Ahora bien, como bien dices, el hecho de estar bien "diversificado" pues podría "amortiguar" impactos iniciales y supongo que también posteriores, pero claro si durase mucho tiempo yo tampoco lo tengo muy "claro"...
> 
> Sin embargo, ser "preventivo" y hacer los "deberes" en la medida de las posibilidades de cada cual, parece ahora mismo lo más "inteligente"...
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente Fernando, como dicen para invertir en bolsa que hay que hacerlo con dinero que no se vaya a necesitar lo primero y el plus ofrecido es la posible revalorización. Con el oro aunque lo estén mareando por intereses espurios esa revalorización será explosiva si todo se pone aún peor por lo que es un seguro compensando el resto de patrimonio además tiene otro plus que es tener un tipo de dinero que no pueden anular, así que mejor tenerlo metalizado que en una cajita española al 0% o menos siendo dinero que no se necesite. 

Parece hoy día imposible que anulasen el euro o el dólar pero es que no tienen más que poner otro tampón en la imprenta o convertir a lo que quieran en la cuenta digital del banco, es demasiado fácil, el oro ya lo pueden prohibir u ordenar su confiscación que siempre habrá quien lo quiera en algún sitio

.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Es como dices, Vidar, y es que esto se puede ir a la "mierda" de un día para otro y, seguramente, será así el día que se produzca, aunque el cuándo... "chi lo sa". En lo personal, ya me gustaría a mí que hubieran más posibilidades en las que "confiar", pero ahora mismo no veo mejor alternativa a los MPs y para tener la liquidez muerta de "asco" en una cuenta corriente o en un depósito que no rentan una mierda, pues lo dicho: pocas "alternativas" existen. Que se me entienda bien y es que esa es la "percepción" de un "metalero" (la mía) y habrá otros que crean en otros activos financieros y aquí cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que estime más oportuno.

Efectivamente, en el peor de los supuestos para los MPs, especialmente el Oro, SIEMPRE ha tenido "salida" y tampoco ahora sería diferente y no haría falta ir muy lejos... Tenemos los continentes europeo, africano y asiático a "tiro de piedra".

Dejo un enlace en relación a las dificultades que tienen varias mineras para mantenerse con los actuales costes de extracción y lo que se está pagando por el Oro. Está claro que no es una visión global de todo el sector, ya que hay mineras que todavía están extrayendo muy por debajo de los precios que cita el artículo y sigo manteniendo que el precio "medio" del coste de extracción en el Oro está en torno a los $1000. Claro que una minera, al igual que otro negocio, precisa que haya una rentabilidad para su negocio, de manera que es posible que muchas mineras cesen su actividad hasta que no haya una plena recuperación en los precios.

Creo que las mineras "plateras" lo están pasando bastante peor...

- Precio del oro cerca de punto de inflexión por costes de minería

Un abrazo.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2014)

Vamos, que en esa diversificación no es ninguna locura tener una parte en oro, una parte que no vayamos a necesitar ni siquiera a medio plazo, una parte que si el resto de patrimonio se va al garete, quiebra de la divisa, bolsas, bancos, Estado, bienes inmuebles nos quedaría eso, eso en lo que todo el mundo desearía estar en esos momentos por lo que su revalorización debería ser explosiva.

Ya se ha visto en escenarios recientes como Argentina o Ucrania, que la cotización en sus divisas nacionales se ha visto disparada, por no hablar como ha funcionado historicamente.

Es decir, hoy no nos sirve (no nos hace falta poseerlo), se podría caer en la tentación incluso de vender por que baja y comprar a menor precio o ya ni comprar, pero si ocurre la debacle que la mayoría de los que estamos en este hilo nos sospechamos por cada noticia que se pone sería un error fatal no poseerlo.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL (GRAN) PROBLEMA DE TENER UN BANCO CENTRAL

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 21:06 ----------

Os dejo un interesante artículo y Vidar fijate en uno de sus párrafos y que dice:

"En algún momento, la luz se apagará y el mundo se "despertará" a la evidencia de que el Oro y la Plata son depósitos de valor y no piezas estúpidas de metales repudiados por los imbéciles de los medios financieros."

Y añadiría que no sólo los medios financieros, ya que anda por ahí cada analfaburro...

- COPPER vs SILVER MANIPULATION: The Tale Of Two Metals : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Interesante este artículo y que pone el "dedo en la llaga"... Yo no recuerdo una conflictividad geopolítica tan global como la actual y que encima los precios del Petróleo en vez de dispararse hayan hecho todo lo contrario...

Posiblemente, dentro de los razonamientos que nos da el artículo, hay algo de lo que he comentado en varias ocasiones: se observa que se avecina un fuerte "enfriamiento"...

- Why Oil Prices Are Dropping Despite Mideast Unrest | Jeff Rubin | FINANCIAL SENSE


----------



## Parri (26 Sep 2014)

Echamos una mano al amigo Fernando colocando algunos enlaces que me han parecido interesantes. 

El primero una entrevista a Chris Powell que Unai nos cuelga en su blog.

Larry Parks Interviews Chris Powell, Secretary/Treasurer Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee, GATA | Unai Gaztelumendi


Uno sobre el nuevo "PIB"

Prostitución, narcotráfico, contrabando,gastos militares, I+D+i ¿Y el resto de economía sumergida?

Y lo más interesante sobre el caso BESTINVER y la marcha de Paramés.

Caso BESTINVER: bombardeo a la CNMV con miles de reclamaciones.... - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Sep 2014)

El miércoles estaba escribiendo un post y en ese momento ocurrió un chaparrón donde vivo, fue una lluvia rápida y fuerte, una de sus consecuencias fue ocasionar al menos tres interrupciones en la energía eléctrica, tuve que apagar los equipos eléctricos de casa porque anteriormente ya me sucedió que ante tanta insistencia en los cortes de luz, se cargaron un SAI que tenía, llevándose un ordenador al cual ya no pude recuperar los datos del disco duro.

Eso fue hace algunos años, ahora tengo un portátil y se pasó por el forro los cortes, pero éstos dejaron fuera de servicio mi router y simplemente le dije adiós a mi post (añado que por tener siempre conectada la batería junto con la alimentación eléctrica, la batería del portátil está hecha una mierda ya que prácticamente dura unos pocos minutos antes de quedarse KO).

Ese detalle me hizo reflexionar sobre las "transacciones electrónicas", creo que estamos demasiado "virtualizados" y es muy fácil perder la noción de lo real con lo que no lo es.

Puede que consiga tener baterías, grupos electrógenos y demás dispositivos que consigan que un corte de energía no me afecte en absoluto pero, ¿y que pasa con todo lo demás que no depende de mi?.

Es decir, aunque mi router siga funcionando, el repetidor quizás no, o la conexión del repetidor a un nodo o... Aunque se solvente todo esto, ¿Qué pasa con el que estoy realizando la transacción? ¿hay seguridad al 100% que esta otra parte este totalmente cubierta?

Y no nos engañemos, las conexiones vía satélite son realmente ínfimas comparándolas con el total de conexiones, ya que, aunque no lo creamos, la mayor parte de las conexiones aún van con cable, si, unos cables muy largos que atraviesan los mares para darnos esa cobertura mundial.

Y con esto que está sucediendo en Venezuela que tendrán interrupciones de energía eléctrica a lo bestia, pues se me antoja que nuestra "virtualidad" disminuirá de manera muy notoria cuando la escasez de energía sea cosa del día a día.

Y bueno, básicamente el post que no pude "colgar" era para esseri, sobre lo que planteó, lo cual me parece muy interesante, pero sinceramente creo que el llegó a la conclusión de que sucederá algo que comenzó desde 2007 (o 2008), cuando "salvaron" el sistema financiero.

Me explico, comenta que hay más actores externos interesados en mantener el dólar que los propios usanos, lo cual hace que se llegue a la conclusión que no se dejará caer suceda lo que suceda. Aunque con ello se dejen de lado los MPs.

Pero como se puede comprobar, por más que lo intentan (vía impresión y demonización de los MPs) no consiguen mantener el dólar (y el Fiat en general) a flote.

Además, de que aunque los implicados tienen objetivos en común y van siguiendo un "guión", no se terminan de fiar los unos de los otros, por eso muchos países no dejan de comprar y atesorar MPs, áreas de cultivos en otros países, contratos energéticos y/o comerciales de productos básicos, entre otras cosas.

Además, si el oro no jugará un papel determinante ¿para qué consolidarlo como activo TIER 1? o ¿para que los usanos fueron de una manera excesivamente rápida por el oro de Ucrania cuando esta entro en conflicto? y ¿que sucedió con esas pocas toneladas que tenía Chipre cuando tuvo su corralito?

No lo sé, pero me parecen demasiadas las molestias para ese vil metal.

Yo intuyo algo, el fiat es para engañar al pueblo, con eso lo mangonean y le hacen creer a la gente que su trabajo tiene recompensa y lo controlas a placer.

Pero gente que está al mismo nivel no se traga el cuento, esa gente tiene que negociar con valores tangibles, con dinero real, con oro (y plata).

Y bueno, aunque tu teoría es lo que está sucediendo ahora, en la práctica se está demostrando ser sólo una patada hacia delante y el día en que ya no puedan sostenerlo más, simplemente explotará.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2014)

Para "complementar" la parte final del excelente comentario de nuestro amigo Refinanciado, os dejo un extraordinario artículo de Hugo Salinas y, la verdad, es que la Historia siempre se ha mostrado "tozuda"...

- www.plata.com.mx/Mplata/articulos/articulosFilt.asp?fiidarticulo=481

Y como decía en uno de mis comentarios de hoy, el Oro SIEMPRE ha encontrado una "salida"... y ya habéis visto un simple "ejemplo".


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2014)

Es estimulante desayunarse con un artículo como el que enlazo a continuación. Y digo "estimulante" porque aún existe TALENTO en nuestro país... Menos en donde debiera haberlo y más falta hace: en la dirección del país.

- Dos imperios y una carta - Blogs de Las tres voces


----------



## carraca (27 Sep 2014)

Aquí dejo un blog de Antonio Turiel, recomiendo leer cada uno de sus artículos para comprender la que se avecina.
The Oil Crash


----------



## pgongan (27 Sep 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El miércoles estaba escribiendo un post y en ese momento ocurrió un chaparrón donde vivo, fue una lluvia rápida y fuerte, una de sus consecuencias fue ocasionar al menos tres interrupciones en la energía eléctrica, tuve que apagar los equipos eléctricos de casa porque anteriormente ya me sucedió que ante tanta insistencia en los cortes de luz, se cargaron un SAI que tenía, llevándose un ordenador al cual ya no pude recuperar los datos del disco duro.
> 
> Eso fue hace algunos años, ahora tengo un portátil y se pasó por el forro los cortes, pero éstos dejaron fuera de servicio mi router y simplemente le dije adiós a mi post (añado que por tener siempre conectada la batería junto con la alimentación eléctrica, la batería del portátil está hecha una mierda ya que prácticamente dura unos pocos minutos antes de quedarse KO).
> 
> ...



Hola. Es un comentario interesante, en mi opinión respecto a la virtualización, creo que, hasta que la cosa reviente, los tiros no irán a una menor virtualización, sino mayor. Yo doy por supuesto que a nuestras "amadas elites extractivas" lo que les interesa es tener al rebaño bien controlado y esquilmado. Por eso en Suecia los papelitos de colores físicos, se están eliminando para dar todo el protagonismo a las tarjetas bancarias y formas de pago digitales: EL MUNDO EN JAQUE » Adiós al dinero: Suecia comienza a “Prohibir” el uso de “billetes y monedas”
, y detrás de ellos iremos nosotros, claro. Porque lo que más les interesa es que la bola siga rodando. Y cuanto más crezca, más se lucrarán: 5 U.S. Banks Each Have More Than 40 Trillion Dollars In Exposure To Derivatives | Zero Hedge

Por supuesto, esto no llegará a gran escala hasta que la situación se agrave y necesiten recaudar hasta exprimir la última gota de nuestra sangre. Por supuesto nos lo venderán como progreso, maravilla de la tecnología, persecución del fraude y salvamento del estado del bienestar, blablabla. En fin, nuestras amadas elites extractivas "siempre buscan nuestro bien", claro.

Por cierto, en esa circunstancia en que desapareciera el dinero fiat en papel, habrá que tener cuidado con el dinero fiat guardado físicamente fuera de un depósito bancario, puesto que si haces un ingreso gordo en la cuenta, Hacienda te estará esperando, incluso aunque ese dinero sea totalmente legal.

Lo digo porque recuerdo una pregunta de alguien en un foro allá por 2012 -cuando todo parecía que se iba al carajo- respecto a sí era legal o no sacar grandes cantidades de dinero del banco para guardarlos en el colchón. Por supuesto que la respuesta fue que sí era legal (faltaría más, que no pueda tener mi dinero como a mi me de la gana). Pero alguien, que según dijo trabajaba en Hacienda, comentó que podías tener un problema con Hacienda si de repente un día decides ingresar todo el dinero en el banco o hacer un gasto gordo. Amablemente te pedirían que indicases la procedencia de la pasta. 

Cuidado, porque tener francos suizos o coronas noruegas debajo del colchón también puede ser un problema. Aunque seguramente esos países no prohibirían, por lo menos al principio, el dinero en papel. Vaya usted a saber...

---------- Post added 27-sep-2014 at 16:54 ----------

Os pongo un enlace sobre Hacienda y el dinero debajo del colchón: https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/econom%C3%ADa-para-todos/cuidado-sacar-dinero-banco-guardarlo-colch-n-hacienda-154736686.html


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Sep 2014)

pgongan dijo:


> Pero alguien, que según dijo trabajaba en Hacienda, comentó que podías tener un problema con Hacienda si de repente un día decides ingresar todo el dinero en el banco o hacer un gasto gordo. Amablemente te pedirían que indicases la procedencia de la pasta.



Hola

No deben ser los propios técnicos de Hacienda o la policía la que demuestre el origen ilícito del dinero? Si todos los meses dejo la cuenta pelada y dentro de 5 años por los motivos que sea, vuelvo a confiar en el banco y decido desenterrar el fajo y llevarlo a ingresar, entiendo que deben ser ellos los que demuestren que el origen es ilícito, no?

Si como dice el artículo mencionado, Hacienda puede pensar que se trata de una ganancia patrimonial no justificada, porqué no tirar por la calle más ancha y pensar que se trata de una apropiación indebida, que se embargue la cuenta y que se transfiera el total a la cuenta de un juzgado? para qué andar con tonterias.

La jugada está clara, tributas por el salario que se gana, y aún así, tienes que tener el dinero donde ellos lo pueden controlar, no me extraña que algunos se lo lleven a Suiza.


Sobre el papel moneda en Suecia, me parece que ese artículo quedó en agua de borrajas, Suecia planea sacar una nueva serie de billetes y monedas:

New banknotes | Sveriges Riksbank


----------



## esseri (27 Sep 2014)

@ Fernando.

Sé k insistes a menudo en lo delikado y personal de invertir en metales, eso es perfecto, pues los novatos k lleguen se podrían hacer una idea errada sobre el predio futuro, ya k el hetxo de k el valor de oro y plata se multipliken se da práktikamente por hetxo en links a opiniones de multitud de "ejpertoj" ...y eso podría influir en k más de uno se metiera en un web berenjenal de aktuar dándolo por hetxo.

Por supuestísimo k kada uno haze lo k kiere,faltaría piú. 

Respecto a JP Morgan y GS , sus txantxullos y kontaktos kon la administrazión públika de kien lo nezesite se da por desmontado. De kualkier modo, no veo tan importante k etxen un kable a Toxina o a kien se terzie para aprovetxarse de la manipulación de los MP,s , sino la apuesta en ellos lomo inversión por parte de cesas 2 korporaziones ( o sus satélites). Ayudar al poder, siempre es rentable. Invertir en oro y plata, klarifikador. Sería akojonante saber algo en esa linea.

Akabo komentando k el par de posts anteriores eran un komentario general, en absoluto un ad hominem a nadie. Mutxos análisis rebosan "militanzia" metal era...y mutxas vezez lo preziso es saber apartarse de una kuestión para abordarla desde la perspektiva adekuada


@ atom ant

Kualkier me pongo a teklear en kristiano...el korrektor me rekalkula lo eskrito...y eso,además de darme demasiáo kurro, me deja todo a medio destrozar...y así,sí k no prozede el "atentáo". Así k si no konfiguro la tableta infernal pronto, lo mismo me paso al alejandrino más ortodoxo.


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Kualkier me pongo a teklear en kristiano...el korrektor me rekalkula lo eskrito...y eso,además de darme demasiáo kurro, me deja todo a medio destrozar...y así,sí k no prozede el "atentáo". Así k si no konfiguro la tableta infernal pronto, lo mismo me paso al alejandrino más ortodoxo.



Es que si además de escribir "raro" hay palabras que escribes mal (pones letras equivocadas, etc.) se pierde más tiempo descifrando esas palabras que en leer el resto del post.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Voy a dar mí opinión sobre algunos de vuestros comentarios y, como ando falto de tiempo, más tarde volveré a entrar en el hilo.

# carraca: Bueno, cuando lo estimes oportuno ves enlazando lo que consideres más interesante (que suele ser todo) de Antonio Turiel y que ya es conocido en el hilo y de hecho hay varios conforeros que ya han hecho referencia a él. Y es que el tema energético también se suele tocar en este hilo y aquí han escrito sobre ello foreros muy interesantes como Refinanciado, Kubatronik, Tons... Y gracias por el aporte.

# Arbeyna: No apliques la "lógica" porque, en el caso que planteas, no sirve. Ante Hacienda eres TU quién debe demostrar la procedencia del dinero y no te sirven los apuntes contables que puedas tener en tu cuenta corriente. Y mucho ¡ojo! con los ingresos en efectivo y según qué cantidades (y son más bien "bajas"...) ya salta la "luz roja" y hay comunicación a los secuaces de Montoro... Así que mucho ¡ojito! con los movimientos que se hacen con el dinero procedente de Bancolchón.

Mira, Arbeyna, Suecia es el país europeo donde más se utiliza la tarjeta de crédito y lo que menos el dinero en efectivo... Allí es NORMAL pagar con la tarjeta de crédito la barra de pan, el billete del autobús o un simple chicle... Es más, te voy a explicar una anécdota: en un restaurante pueden hacer una comida conjunta "X" personas, pero luego, si lo desean los clientes, te cobran repartiendo la cuenta entre los distintos comensales y, claro está, en sus respectivas tarjetas de crédito.

En los países nórdicos lo más habitual es usar la tarjeta de crédito y lo ANORMAL es el efectivo.

Y aquí lo dejo. Más tarde, si no hay ningún imponderable, vuelvo para responder a pgongan y esseri. Y es que requieren de más tiempo y es que también son más "complejos"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tons (28 Sep 2014)

carraca dijo:


> Aquí dejo un blog de Antonio Turiel, recomiendo leer cada uno de sus artículos para comprender la que se avecina.
> The Oil Crash



Carraca te me has adelantado  

Muy recomendable el último post ya que habla de las cuentas de las petroleras y como estan empezando sus desinversiones, con la consecuente caida de la producción de crudo. (Con esto no quiero decir que la producción cae únicamente por las desinversiones ojo)

Seguro que si en un par de años cae la producción alrededor de un 10% seguro que nuestros castuzos nos dicen que es por caida de la demanda, exceso de producción, etc...:: ... pero que cada día es más dificil obtener el petroleo que se necesita y a la velocidad que se necesita porque vivimos en un planeta finito no lo oiremos nunca.::

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, jgongan: Interesante lo que nos comentas y en el hilo casi siempre he tocado el tema de la "plastificación" del dinero. Pienso que a "X" tiempo los "tiros" pueden ir por ahí, aunque hay bastantes problemas de carácter "logístico" y es que si su implantación no es a escala mundial, pues como que no cumplirá su objetivo "real".

De todas formas, si quisieran hacer una confiscación o un "bail in" global es la mejor manera de hacerlo. Además, al no existir el efectivo se conseguiría que no existierá el anonimato en los medios de pago, incluída la compra de una simple barra de pan. "Pero"... todo tiene sus "procesos" y aquí no iba a ser diferente, de manera que habrían maneras de evitar la fiscalización y la Historia nos "aclara" mucho al respecto y hay algo que se conoce como "TRUEQUE", es decir pago no en efectivo, pero SI en "especie"... Se me entiende, ¿No?

Evidentemente, si llegaramos a una situación totalitaria de carácter "orweliano" ya sería todo mucho más complicado, pero ya he indicado que todo lleva sus "procesos" correspondientes. Por eso mismo, todo el mundo debería tener un Plan A, uno B y hasta otro C... Comentastes que eras algo "prepper" -y yo creo que bastante...-, así que no hay que explicarte mucho al respecto.

Yo soy un firme defensor de Bancolchón -lo aprendí de mí abuela...-, a pesar de sus inconvenientes, pero está claro que tampoco es la solución a toda la liquidez que podamos tener, pero me quita mucho más el "sueño" tener la casi absoluta certeza de que un día nos despertaremos con un buen "sablazo" en nuestras cuentas corrientes u otros medios de ahorro asociados a nuestros "queridos" bancos...

Respecto a las cajas de seguridad bancarias, pues como que es dejar a la zorra al cuidado del gallinero, así que yo no se lo aconsejo a nadie. Quizás, sólo en países donde exista una auténtica seguridad jurídica como es el caso de Suiza.

Mira, pgongan, no hay muchas "alternativas" hoy en día al panorama que algunos esperamos -y ojalá que tarde o mejor no tengamos que vivirlo- y una de las pocas que quedan son ciertas divisas "confiables" como son el CHF y la NOK. Y viendo en particular cómo se está "defendiendo" el CHF en su cruce con el USD, pues con más motivo... Yo, en lo personal, estoy en "ello"...

Y más tarde, si me es posible, responderé a esseri.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: Efectivamente, los "novatos" no debieran ver en los MPs algo así como "El Dorado" o les podría suceder lo que a Aguirre... De hecho, creo que uno de los "problemas" -si lo hay...- reside en que se recomendó la compra de MPs a precios máximos, al menos por este foro, pero creo recordar que uno de los motivos para que se alcanzarán aquellos precios fue la posible ruptura del Euro o incluso se cuestionó la misma existencia de la UE. Por consiguiente, en aquellos momentos, no creo que fuera una mala alternativa, aunque luego resultará "fallida", pero -¡ojo!- que la "partida" aún se está "jugando"...

Yo en aquellos tiempos andaba por otro foro y también los recomendé, al igual que otros analistas como Llinares, Vargas, Barba, etc. Y sigo haciéndolo en este hilo porque, sinceramente, estoy convencido de que los MPs son una de las escasas alternativas que nos quedan, pero siempre insisto en que hay que estudiar bien el "producto" y que no es para todo el mundo... Y también dejo claro que deben formar parte de una adecuada DIVERSIFICACION, pero es evidente de que cuando hablamos de ésta, se tiene que ser coherente con el Patrimonio, liquidez y deuda que podamos tener. Vamos, en pocas palabras, que hay que tener "SESO"...

Yo creo que el que compra un activo financiero sin haberlo estudiado y sólo porque se lo han "recomendado" en un foro, pues si las cosas no salen "bien" no debe pedir explicaciones a nadie, fuera de a sí mismo... De la misma manera, cuando algún "enterado" despotrica sobre "X" activo es indiferente si nosotros lo tenemos "claro", ya sean MPs, Planes de Pensiones o una botella de whisky...

Y añadiré a todo esto que tan importante es tener la posesión "física" de MPs como los "motivos" y que ya conocemos en nuestro consabido "mantra": "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Pero luego tener claro qué "procesos" vamos a utilizar para enajenarlos si es necesario, porque de entrada no vamos a ir a la gasolinera pagando con monedas de Plata y ese es un tema que la gente debe estudiar bien, al igual que como evadir los posibles sistemas represivos que se pudieran desatar contra la posesión de MPs.

Ya sé que no te refieres a mí, pero en mí caso NO tengo una especial "militancia metalera". Simplemente, creo en ello muy a mí "pesar" y es que yo preferiría coleccionar monedas, es decir seguir dedicándome a mís "origenes": la Numismatica. Pero, amigo, ésta y mis conocimientos de Historia y Economía, pues me han "convencido" de muchas cosas. Por tanto, "sacrifico" un dinero que tengo la casi seguridad de que no voy a necesitar o me hago a la idea de que no ha existido nunca, pero si las cosas se ponen "feas" -y todo apunta a que puede ser así...- pues yo y los míos tendremos unas "posibilidades" que otros, desgraciadamente, no tendrán... Y aquí podemos aplicar lo de la fábula de la Cigarra y la Hormiga. También quiero aclarar que no me refiero a todo el mundo, ya que hay gente que queriendo no puede y es que su poder adquisitivo a duras penas le permite llegar a fin de mes y en muchos casos ni eso... así que como para pensar en comprar MPs...

Lo que no quita, esseri, para que haya muchos comentarios e informaciones "metaleras" muy sesgadas e interesadas, pero eso se percibe a simple vista...

Yo, por ejemplo, ahora no recomiendo entrar en los MPs por muy "tirados" que puedan estar de precio, pero es que no observo "claridad"... Pero yo he seguido comprando Plata y la "cara", es decir el Premium y a éste sí que le importa un "huevo" la cotización.
¿Que me "equivoco"? No lo creo y en cualquier caso es mí dinero. Respecto al Oro me voy a esperar y es que a mí me la "suda" la opinión de los "expertos" y menos de un foro... Y en esto, como en otros aspectos de la vida, hay que tener "opinión propia".

Sobre JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs y los p. chinos (los del Sistema) ya tendremos más ocasiones para debatir.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

# esseri: Ahí te dejo el último escándalo en que están envueltos los "chicos" de Goldman Sachs y en esta ocasión parece que también la FED de New York.

- Tapes showing meek oversight of Goldman are about to rock Wall Street | New York Post

---------- Post added 28-sep-2014 at 07:40 ----------

Y dejo este otro artículo bastante largo, pero muy "ilustrativo" sobre lo que llevan haciendo hace tiempo los "banksters" y si esto no se llama MANIPULACION, pues ya no sé lo que eso significa.

- http://srsroccoreport.com/the-deriv...ivate-monsters-impact-on-the-precious-metals/

No enlaza bien. Clickar donde pone All Articles y os saldrá el artículo.


----------



## Jarel! (28 Sep 2014)

Está usted sembrado D. Fernando...
Muy interesantes e ilustrativos los ultimos post, gracias:Aplauso:
Y debería dormir mas! ;-) :ouch:
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, Jarel: Ja,ja,ja... Ahora me voy a dormir. Tengo una vida bastante "descordinada" respecto a los demás mortales y se nota, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (28 Sep 2014)

@fernando

De los txantxullos de GS kién va a tener duda a estas alturas...y de la distorsión del premio de los mps, iwal... Te agradeako el apunte..kómo no...pero lo k kreo klave es KUÁNTO METAL TIENE ESA GENTUZA. Sería seno k kualkiera k tuviese info al respecto, la volkara akí ( yo lo haré,sin duda ) Hasta el momento, sólo me konsta k JP Morgan ha soltado bastante en los últimos tiempos.

En un post anterior kuestionabas la "guerra de blokes - e intereses- " lomo tal. Prezisamente por ese mismo eszeptizismo tuve una konversa en uno de los otros hilos metaleros kon Spielzeug, pues él ve bastante klaromk las kastuzas internazionales están llevando un enfrentamiento estratégico...y yo no lo tengo tan klaro, ni mutxo menos. K kumplen dos roles y dos opziones de salida al marrpnazo Fíat, sin duda...pero k ello no responde a un estratégico win-win komún, eso ya no me keda tan klaro, en absoluto.

Bien...en el hilo de la plata ahora Spielzeug ha aportado unos datos y reflexiones muy muy interesantes k apuntan a un momento klave repekto al tratamiento k Shangai y el Komex dan al komerzio de metal.

Te rekomiendo k te etxes un vistazo, a ver ké te pareze...kreo k está jugosón.

Grazias sinzeras de nuevo por tu konsiderazión ....y felizes ronkidos


----------



## pgongan (28 Sep 2014)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No deben ser los propios técnicos de Hacienda o la policía la que demuestre el origen ilícito del dinero? Si todos los meses dejo la cuenta pelada y dentro de 5 años por los motivos que sea, vuelvo a confiar en el banco y decido desenterrar el fajo y llevarlo a ingresar, entiendo que deben ser ellos los que demuestren que el origen es ilícito, no?
> 
> ...



Sip. Estoy de acuerdo en que debería ser como dices, tributar por lo que ganas. Pero hay excepciones. Por ejemplo, el IBI es un impuesto que pagas por lo que tienes, no por lo que ganas. Otro ejemplo es el impuesto sobre el patrimonio, aunque es cierto que esto solo es para aquellos con patrimonios superiores a una cierta cantidad, creo que a partir de 700.000 €. 

Pero te cuento un caso que me ha pasado a mi mismo. Cuando el boom inmobiliario no me pareció prudente comprar casa, incluso cuando algunos familiares me insistían en ello. Mi mujer y yo con nuestros ingresos, pues como que no lo veíamos. Y compramos en 2012, aunque desde el punto de vista del análisis técnico quizá no era el mejor momento (porque han seguido bajando). Pero era algo que podíamos pagar sin hacer locuras. Pues bien, yo pagué todos los impuestos que correspondían a la compra y ya pensaba que todo estaba resuelto. Todo legal, como deberia ser lógico. Hasta que me llegó una carta, creo que de Hacienda, para pagar un "extra". Y ¿por qué? Pues porqué yo había pagado los impuestos sobre el precio que me habia costado la casa. Pero el Ayuntamiento tiene unas tablas para hacer una tasación de lo que, según ellos, vale la casa. Y me pedían los impuestos sobre la diferencia entre "su tasación" y lo que yo había pagado. En concepto de ganancias patrimoniales o no se qué gaitas. Es algo así como que en la compra pagué una plusvalía virtual. Es como sí yo compro patatas a un precio pero me cobran el IVA sobre un precio mayor porque el Estado dice que deberían valer más. Pagué lo que me pedían sin presentar recurso. Que disfruten mi dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: NUNCA sabremos el Oro "físico" (y también la Plata) que controla directa e indirectamente esta GENTUZA. Creo que incluso a esa información deben ser muy pocos los que tengan accesibilidad a la misma dentro de esas firmas financieras. Solamente, una caída del actual Sistema capitalista y que fuera seguido de una auténtica "transparencia" nos podría permitir tener una idea de la dimensión que esto puede tener ahora y en el pasado...

Lo que está claro es que si observamos el Oro que se pone a la venta cada año y el que compran "oficialmente" los Bancos Centrales y aquí tenemos que excluir al de China, ya que no sabemos lo que está haciendo realmente, pues los números no "cuadran" y hay que admitir también que existe lo que se denomina el "circuito minorista del Oro" y todo parece indicar que de "minorista" NADA... Si hay o no "intermediación" desde el mismo hacia los Bancos Centrales, pues como que fuera de "sospechas" no tenemos tampoco nada "sólido" (datos verificables) para sustentarlas.

Además, hay mucho Oro del que no tenemos ni puta idea... El Oro de la II Guerra Mundial del que se apropiaron los anglosajones, especialmente los americanos; el que evadieron los Nazis y de cuyos rastros ha quedado constancia en Suiza, países nórdicos y sobre todo en Latinoamérica; el "desaparecido" que Japón incautó a los países que ocupó, etc., etc. Por no hablar de aquel que se "descubre" y consigue trascender a los medios de comunicación, pero después tampoco sabemos qué sucede con el mismo... Te dejo un curioso enlace a este respecto:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3bgpMHR3ec

Luego, están las bóvedas ocultas de determinadas "manos fuertes", ya sean de lobbies, mutinacionales o particulares. Recuerdo haber visto hace años un documental sobre esto y donde se mostró una de ellas. Bien, allí había más Oro que en muchos Bancos Centrales. Recuerdo que enlacé un fragmento de ese documental en el foro donde escribía por aquella época, pero vamos ahora no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de buscarlo.

He leído el comentario de Spielzeug y yo me quedo igual que antes... Me explico: Spielzeug es con diferencia uno de los mejores foreros "metaleros", pero pienso que la información que manejamos es la MISMA y luego cada uno de nosotros tenemos nuestra particular interpretación de la misma. Él se muestra más "lógico" y yo pretendo ir un poco más "allá"... Son formas diferentes de ver un mismo tema y el tiempo dirá quién se acerca más, aunque eso tiene una importancia relativa ya que lo que va a contar es el "desenlace" final y cómo va a ser éste.

Por cierto, no lo voy a "revelar" aquí, pero busca el significado de su nick (Spielzeug) y es muy "clarificador"... Sé algo de Alemán y ya me resultó llamativo cuando me fije en el mismo.

Nada, esseri, gracias a ti por intentar ir más allá del "Mito de la Caverna" o del ¿"Sindrome de Cassandra"?... y seguimos en contacto. Ahora, me vuelvo a descansar y más tarde al "curro"... El de "verdad".

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2014 at 15:23 ----------

Hola, pgongan: Es como dices y mucha gente tendría que tenerlo en cuenta. Y sobre todo en la compra-venta de inmuebles. Ya no eres "propietario" de NADA, porque hasta el precio está "intervenido"... Si alguien piensa que vivimos en una sociedad libre es que no tiene ni puta idea (y que me disculpe la "expresión") de cuál es el mundo REAL...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Sep 2014)

pgongan dijo:


> Hola. Es un comentario interesante, en mi opinión respecto a la virtualización, creo que, hasta que la cosa reviente, los tiros no irán a una menor virtualización, sino mayor. Yo doy por supuesto que a nuestras "amadas elites extractivas" lo que les interesa es tener al rebaño bien controlado y esquilmado. Por eso en Suecia los papelitos de colores físicos, se están eliminando para dar todo el protagonismo a las tarjetas bancarias y formas de pago digitales: EL MUNDO EN JAQUE » Adiós al dinero: Suecia comienza a “Prohibir” el uso de “billetes y monedas”
> , y detrás de ellos iremos nosotros, claro. Porque lo que más les interesa es que la bola siga rodando. Y cuanto más crezca, más se lucrarán: 5 U.S. Banks Each Have More Than 40 Trillion Dollars In Exposure To Derivatives | Zero Hedge
> 
> Por supuesto, esto no llegará a gran escala hasta que la situación se agrave y necesiten recaudar hasta exprimir la última gota de nuestra sangre. Por supuesto nos lo venderán como progreso, maravilla de la tecnología, persecución del fraude y salvamento del estado del bienestar, blablabla. En fin, nuestras amadas elites extractivas "siempre buscan nuestro bien", claro.
> ...



Tienes razón y no; me explico, por un lado no deja de haber "avances y pijotadas" que te incitan a virtualizar más tus transacciones (pago con el móvil, tarjetas por proximidad, intentos de eliminar el efectivo, etc.)

Pero por otro lado, cada vez son más las personas y negocios que intentan realizar transacciones en efectivo, y no precisamente por rebelarse contra el sistema sino más bien lo hacen por hambre, es decir, por las altas comisiones que conlleva el utilizar esos "avances", pasea un poco por tu barrio y te darás cuenta de lo ávidos que están los negocios por recibir dinero en efectivo, incluso alguno te hace algún descuento si pagas con billetes.

Utilizan excusas un poco tontas para que les pagues en efectivo como "se me averió el TPV", "está sin baterías", "no funciona bien" (cuando se ve que lo tienen desconectado), pienso que se está creando otro submundo con transacciones más directas, porque todo el sistema financiero es muy voraz y se está llevando todo el beneficio sin nada a cambio.

Seguiré más tarde jeje (me tengo que ir)

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (28 Sep 2014)

umm... un hilo metalífero donde nadie habla de comprar, con el oro en un soporte fuerte como es 1200.

el factor iluminati les tiene comido el coco

opino



edición: recuerdo hace bien poco que el Goldman sachs le prestó $800Mn al espirito santo una semana antes de darse el batacazo.

son unos jodidos tahures, ome, viven al límite los HDLGP

Me apostaría una merienda a que están acumulando


----------



## nando551 (28 Sep 2014)

Estamos creo un poco a la expectativa, los que hicimos los deberes, para "ahorrar" por si podemos cambiar el Fiat por más cantidad de metal.
Todo ello con el riesgo consabido de que en cualquier momento, cataplum, es inevitable y cada dia que pasa nos acerca más a momento escaso.
Ahora que podemos estar al final del ciclo y en lo más bajo de la onda, puede caer para abajo todavia mucho más o eso es lo que se pretende que creamos.
Pero el precio está manipulado y lo que vemos es lo que quieren que veamos los manipuladores, del oro, plata y FIAT porque al final sabemos que es lo mismo en distinto nivel.
Yo soy más platero porque veo que tiene más potencial pero siempre hay que acompañar la plata con algo de oro, ratio 10:1 (plata : oro) como minimo.
Estamos esperando que haga un movimiento brusco hacia arriba o hacia abajo, espero que no empiece con la "lateralidad" aquí abajo, y estemos un par de años entre 1000$ y 1200$ que todo es posible.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (28 Sep 2014)

tienes razón nando, en los dos ultimos años ha habido varias oportunidades de comprar físico a estos precios y la flojera actual del euro tampoco anima a la compra, cierto, pero según yo lo veo este otoño tenemos bastantes boletos para terremoto...económico 

Saludos

---------- Post added 28-sep-2014 at 19:31 ----------

Una bonita melodía para este último Domingo de Septiembre...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ud3x2-lm4#t=29


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mira, nando551, al igual que yo y muchos de los "metaleros" que andamos por el hilo ya andamos "comprados" desde hace bastante tiempo, así que "prisa" en volver a entrar no tenemos ninguna... Y, posiblemente, algunos ya contamos con unos MPs "físicos" que ya superan el nivel de "tolerancia" que nos podemos y/o queremos permitirnos.

Y un hilo "metalero" no tiene porqué ser necesariamente comprador. Al contrario, lo más normal y lógico es que se adapte a las circunstancias que rodean a los MPs y hoy hay muchos frentes abiertos -demasiados, diría yo...-. Cuando nos ha parecido aconsejable "entrar" pues se ha comentado y cada cual habrá hecho lo que haya estimado más oportuno. Yo ahora mismo leo a muchos analistas relacionados con los MPs, pero los que tengo en cuenta son los que están vinculados a la minería, ya sea porque gestionan fondos, acciones o activos relacionados con la misma. Además, exijo que tengan cierta "antigüedad" en esa labor, es decir que lo que comentan sea fruto de su experiencia personal.

Bien, estos análisis que estoy leyendo son pesimistas en el corto plazo y es que, al igual que yo, no ven "visibilidad" en la evolución futura en el precio de los MPs y quede claro que me refiero al corto plazo. Y todos se están fijando en los costes "medios" de extracción y resulta difícil creer que se alcancen, pero tampoco es imposible... Mayores despropósitos se están viviendo, ¿No?

Por tanto, los precios actuales pueden resultar interesantes para los que todavía no tengan MPs, pero para los que ya vamos "sobrados" (y aquí cada cual sabe hasta dónde llega ese "nivel"), pues no tienen mayor interés si tenemos la percepción de que todavía pueden caer más. ¿Hasta dónde? Ni pajolera idea... Además, como comenta nando551, nadie nos garantiza que no pueda existir un largo lateral/bajista y más con algo que está más que "manipulado" y no sólo en los MPs, sino en casi todas las Materias Primas.
Y qué decir sobre el recrudecimiento de la Guerra de Divisas y donde un USD se está imponiendo fuertemente en casi todos los cruces. ¿Has pensado en la "sangría" que se está produciendo ahí y la repercusión futura que va a tener?

Por supuesto que es previsible un Otoño "caliente", pero lo fuerte de verdad NO va a ser ni en el Octubre ni en el Otoño de este año. Más adelante ya estallará... o eso creo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (28 Sep 2014)

bueno , yo estoy por aquí de hace poco , y seguramente no es el mejor momento de comprar , pero es mi momento , no he podido antes y creo que el tiempo del que disponemos es corto. Soy consciente del " cuchillo que cae y tal " pero yo no me lo tomo como una inversión , es como si voy al super a comprar leche y ha subido un montón , tengo que comprar si o si , sino no podre tomar leche,,,,
formalice mi mayor inversión en 2006 , me hipoteque , y justo después me empezó ha entrar un no se que de que me había equivocado,, la cosa se confirmo en 2008 y desde entonces he amortizado sin mirar atrás , resultado, el 2 de enero liquido hipoteca.
Recuerdo una conversación con un amigo que también firmaba por esas fechas de si interés variable o fijo,,, yo firme en variable + ,5 i el en fijo 5,5 y me intentaba convencer de que lo suyo era mucho mejor i tal. yo le dije que solo con el tiempo sabríamos que era mejor
Con esto me lo tomo igual , de aquí a 30 años ya diré si he hecho bien o no con el oro , de mientras comprare y sin mirar precio
si tengo que utilizar antes este oro es que la cosa esta chunga chunga , y ya no importara si fue o no buena inversión,,,,


----------



## xmaniac (28 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> bueno , yo estoy por aquí de hace poco , y seguramente no es el mejor momento de comprar , pero es mi momento , no he podido antes y creo que el tiempo del que disponemos es corto. Soy consciente del " cuchillo que cae y tal " pero yo no me lo tomo como una inversión , es como si voy al super a comprar leche y ha subido un montón , tengo que comprar si o si , sino no podre tomar leche,,,,
> formalice mi mayor inversión en 2006 , me hipoteque , y justo después me empezó ha entrar un no se que de que me había equivocado,, la cosa se confirmo en 2008 y desde entonces he amortizado sin mirar atrás , resultado, el 2 de enero liquido hipoteca.
> Recuerdo una conversación con un amigo que también firmaba por esas fechas de si interés variable o fijo,,, yo firme en variable + ,5 i el en fijo 5,5 y me intentaba convencer de que lo suyo era mucho mejor i tal. yo le dije que solo con el tiempo sabríamos que era mejor
> Con esto me lo tomo igual , de aquí a 30 años ya diré si he hecho bien o no con el oro , de mientras comprare y sin mirar precio
> si tengo que utilizar antes este oro es que la cosa esta chunga chunga , y ya no importara si fue o no buena inversión,,,,



creo que nos confundimos a veces. el sentimiento general parece negativo, en el sentido de que pudiera ser que viéramos precios más bajos en el oro hacia finales de año. pero sabes la verdad? no tenemos ni puta idea, mañana cambia el sentimiento y resulta que estos precios eran buenísimos y ya nunca más lo veremos. no lo sé, seré muy contrarian, pero cada vez que oigo que va para abajo pienso en comprar y cada vez que escucho por la calle que lo que sea está de moda me echo a temblar


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Sep 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> umm... un hilo metalífero donde nadie habla de comprar, con el oro en un soporte fuerte como es 1200.
> 
> el factor iluminati les tiene comido el coco
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo de comprar es relativo, tal y como lo han comentado en los últimos posts, si ya estás cargado, pues lo mejor es esperar.


Antes de la última bajada, yo comencé con la plata, iba a continuar, pero no lo veía claro y Fernando me "abrió los ojos", más que nada me dijo que lo mejor era esperar a que se definiera, así que paré, además, de que me estaba quedando sin dinero para ese fin y ya estaba tentado a utilizar dinero de emergencia, así que mejor es esperar.

Y así como te comento mis situación, cada uno tiene la suya, lo mejor es que cada uno haga sus cuentas y vea lo mejor que le conviene.

A grandes rasgos mi "recomendación" es:

Si no tienes MPs y tienes la intención de comprar para tener un "seguro", y vas a utilizar dinero que no te hará falta, pues diría que compres sin dudar.

Si tienes MPs y vas haciendo poco a poco, pues recomendaría con continuaras con las compras periódicas.

Si estás muy cargado de MPs, pues diría que esperaras a que se defina (consejo de Fernando).

O mi caso, voy reservando dinero y cuando tengo suficiente, hago una compra "gorda" y consigo buen precio respecto al momento, ahora me quedé "en mínimos" y no puedo aprovechar esta bajada, pero tampoco me mortifica.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Para "variar", un poco de Geopolítica...

- El comienzo del nuevo orden mundial: Asiacentrismo - América Latina en Movimiento


----------



## Sacaroso (28 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y añadiré a todo esto que tan importante es tener la posesión "física" de MPs como los "motivos" y que ya conocemos en nuestro consabido "mantra": "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Pero luego *tener claro qué "procesos" vamos a utilizar para enajenarlos si es necesario, porque de entrada no vamos a ir a la gasolinera pagando con monedas de Plata *y ese es un tema que la gente debe estudiar bien, al igual que como evadir los posibles sistemas represivos que se pudieran desatar contra la posesión de MPs.



Eso es lo más importante y a lo que no encuentro respuesta.
Si hay un corralito tipo Argentina siempre podrás vender las monedas pero si hay un petardazo con el euro (pongámos se devalúa hasta el subsuelo o que desaparece como moneda) y estamos una larga temporada sin moneda definida lo único que nos va a salvar de pasar hambre serán los latunes.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2014)

Hola, Sacaroso: Bueno, no será porque no se haya comentado al respecto en este hilo e incluso en el anterior (Evolución del Precio del Oro I)... Incluso seguimos dando "pinceladas" y no hace tantas horas que me he referido al "TRUEQUE"... ¿No?

Si se pone a ello, ya verá cómo va encontrando posibles soluciones y hay que plantearse diferentes escenarios y adecuarlos a nuestra realidad personal, ya que no es lo mismo estar solo, en pareja, tener hijos (si éstos son "peques"), etc.

Si el Euro estallará lo más normal es que se volvierá a las monedas nacionales previas al Euro, ¿o no se hizo a la inversa? Evidentemente, no es lo mismo, pero en el fondo nos están "comiendo el tarro" con lo de las devaluaciones (que vendrían) y nuestra entrada en el Euro qué significó en aquellos momentos para nuestros bolsillos...

Además, para eso están los MPs y también hemos hablado de divisas "confiables" como el CHF y la NOK y bastantes más cosas...

Si Vd. tiene una concepción más "madmaxista" del futuro, pues también se ha comentado cómo se preparan los "preppers" americanos: Despensa, Medicinas, MPs, Material útil y sobre todo el que les permite su 2ª Enmienda...

Y si el tema son los "latunes", pues nada con empezar a "aprovisionarse"... Algunos ya lo hemos hecho y eso forma parte de lo que en el hilo llamamos "hacer los deberes"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (28 Sep 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Eso es lo más importante y a lo que no encuentro respuesta.
> Si hay un corralito tipo Argentina siempre podrás vender las monedas pero si hay un petardazo con el euro (pongámos se devalúa hasta el subsuelo o que desaparece como moneda) y estamos una larga temporada sin moneda definida lo único que nos va a salvar de pasar hambre serán los latunes.



pues , no se si soy muy ingenuo , pero en medio de una tempestad no me pondré a vender mp ,,,,, para eso esta la diversificación,,,, esta claro que si llueve se mojaran,,, con el sol es cuando brillan mas los mp,,,,
y no , los metales no se comen , para eso mejor criar conejos i lechugas,,,,


----------



## esseri (29 Sep 2014)

Hola Fernando.

Me hago kargo de k de GS o JPMorgan traszenderá poka info - y además, la k salga de ellos mismos, será interesada en la direkzión k prezisen - . Me llama más la atenzión la k pudiera eskaparse indirektamente, pero en fin...difízil pinta la kosa ( aunke ahí sí k se vería su postura de fakto respecto al oro...y ésa sería una referencia klave de kara a tomar posiziones en metales.

Respeo a la konversazión en el hilo de la plata, me parezia muy relevante el dato de las 80 toneladas de reservas en Shangai...no te pareze k esa eskasez komplika bastante,inkluso a korto plazo, su respaldo en metal ??? Krees k tal vez podrían reabastezerse kon fazilidad???

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: Ya me imaginaba que ese dato era el que te había resultado más "llamativo", pero a mí me ha dejado "indiferente"... ¿Por qué? Lee el post nº 2398 del pasado 3 de Septiembre y donde informaba de que en Agosto el inventario de Plata ya se encontraba en las ¡95 toneladas! Por tanto, es un dato que ya hace tiempo que conocía y es que suele recibir mucha información y parte de ella me llega del área Asia-Pacífico.

Evidentemente, en este período de tiempo han tenido que pasar cosas... ¿No? Si hemos llegado hasta aquí con esos mínimos históricos, pero con un relativo dilatado período de tiempo es que se está "reponiendo" a la velocidad "necesaria", luego hay un cierto "interés" en que eso siga así, o simplemente los datos son falsos... ¿No te parece?

Creo que mí respuesta es bastante concluyente a lo que planteas y es que no hay más...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2014 at 06:30 ----------

Interesante artículo...

- Rusia abandona paso a paso el dólar y se burla de los mercados financieros. Otro síntoma: Los Rockefeller abandonan el negocio petrolero


----------



## esseri (29 Sep 2014)

Hola Fernando.

Muy wen link, me pilló fuera de Europa y atareado.... Osea, k ni me enteré. Y ya habrás podido komprobar k enkaja perfektamente kon la konversa k te komentaba en el hilo de la plata, donde yo apuntaba la posibilidad de k el frentismo de blokes pueda no ser tal...o en kualkier kaso, el metal pueda tener otros kanales a Shangai más allá de los "ofiziales" .

De no ser así, y si lo perdido en un mes es el balanze entre entradas y salidas...kedarían meses para vaziar las bóvedas. Habrá k estar atentos a los movimientos de abastezimiento k deklaren...o la milonga k kuenten para k no sea así.

dejo el post linkado para vaguetes, pues mereze la pena.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/12337880-post2398.html

Bom día


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: Yo en los últimos tiempos estoy viendo cosas que no me gustan un pelo y que pasan totalmente desapercibidas. Entre que la información "oficial" es una mierda pinchada en un palo, que la gente está harta y desanimada sin apenas animo combativo, pues estos HdP nos la están metiendo "doblada" y sin enterarnos...

Por ejemplo, hoy he puesto un enlace sobre los Rockefeller y su vamos a decir "teórico" abandono del negocio del Petróleo, pero es que alrededor del mismo hay cada vez más sombrías noticias. Hablando en "Plata", qué coño saben estos HdP y que nos están ocultando y cómo se están focalizando los conflictos bélicos en las áreas donde existen importantes yacimientos.

Luego, el tema de Crimea/Ucrania no beneficia a nadie: ni a los EE.UU., ni a la UE, ni a Rusia e incluso ni a China. Y es que la interrelación económico-financiera entre ellos prima sobre cualquier otra consideración, por tanto todos ellos pierden. Sin embargo, está claro que en este desatinado va a haber unos "ganadores" y eso nos vuelve a llevar a lo mismo: las "élites" de Occidente y Oriente. Crean un conflicto a escala mundial, pero del que ellos ya se beneficiarán con el reparto del "pastel" -el que sea...-.

Por tanto, esseri, entiendo que los "bloques" que se están formando, y algunos "anti-natura" (no van a ninguna parte), lo hacen empujados por esas "élites" que serían las que se están poniendo de acuerdo. En fin, es una "teoría", pero cada vez más fundamentada si analizamos lo que está sucediendo en la Geopolítica y en los mercados financieros.

Otro ejemplo: Bla, bla, bla... el USD está "moribundo", pero cómo se explica esa fortaleza de los últimos días en los cruces contra otras divisas. Por ejemplo, a las divisas de los BRICS (menos China...) y de los emergentes las está enviando literalmente a la mierda... ¡Joder! China tiene muchos USD y podría "taponar" la hemorragia, pero NO lo hace...

Y vamos a ser claros: yo nunca me he fiado de China ni tampoco de los datos que publica. Nada me garantiza que lo que comentamos sobre las existencias de Shanghai sean ciertas. Pudé dar por válidas las primeras cifras que edité, pero estas segundas que hemos conocido son "infumables"... Estamos hablando de China, de prácticamente un continente, y esas toneladas de Plata debieran estar liquidadas en un ¡plis, plas! Así que, simplemente, no nos están contando la verdad... Lo más plausible es que haya canales alternativos y todo lo demás sea una "mascarada" o sirva a otros intereses que los declarados inicialmente.

También podría estar equivocado, pero en función de como transcurra la "comedia" podremos ir atinando más en nuestras "percepciones"... ¿No te parece?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Me parece que ya podemos prepararnos para la "Tercera Recesión". Acabo de ver unas declaraciones de Almunia y lo ha dado a entender muy "claramente"... Dejo un enlace sobre este particular.

- Europa avanza hacia su tercera recesión durante la crisis

Y parece que China lo está "descontando"... Por cierto, la frase "Si vis pacem, para bellum" ("Si quieres la paz, prepara la guerra"), es del escritor romano Vegecio. Al César lo que es del César...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/141750-china-prepara-guerra-japon-occidente?

Otro interesante artículo y hay un párrafo dedicado al próximo referéndum de Suiza sobre la vinculación en parte del Oro al CHF...

- Alta oferta, baja demanda y ébola asustan a las materias primas | Investing.com


----------



## carraca (29 Sep 2014)

Tons: lo siento por adelantarme 

Fernando ¿podrias dar algunos ejemplos cuando mencionas "monedas premium"? Ya que hasta ahora mi compra en metales (preferiblemente plata) ha sido en monedas sin valor numismático, sino intentar ajustar al máximo el precio de cotización en ese momento.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Hola, carraca: Consideramos a las monedas de Plata con Premium a aquellas que tienen una demanda vs producción. Suele darse en monedas muy demandadas que tienen tiradas muy limitadas. 

Si lo que nos interesa es exclusivamente la Plata, pues lo mejor es siempre la que esté más barata en ese momento. Y es que el Premium es más bien para coleccionistas, aunque existen bastantes de ellos que priman esas monedas esperando una revalorización futura y que en el pasado ha sido así, pero en estos momentos no podemos tener ni mucho menos esa seguridad. Entiendo que es un producto para "entendidos" y no para neófitos.

De todas formas, para aquellos que quieran iniciarse, hay monedas de este tipo que se pueden adquirir con poco Premium respecto al Bullion. Por ejemplo, Koalas, Kookaburras (una de las más vistosas colecciones), Elefantes de Somalia, Pandas (antes eran mucho menos asequibles), etc.

En el foro tiene enlaces a las diferentes monedas y que fueron creados por el conforero fff. Son muy didácticos y le aconsejo su búsqueda. En cualquier caso, por MP ya le enviaré algún enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Sep 2014)

hola Fernando,
Os dejo una curiosidad.
A propósito del premium.
Si teneis acceso a un Word coins del año 72.
Con la plata a 4.5 la onza, el precio coincidía con los actuales.
Lo que ya no sé,es si esto ocurre en todo el mundo ( me imagino que si) o sólo en España .
Te felicito Fernando, el foro cada día mejor.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2014 at 16:29 ----------

digo el precio de las monedas de plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: ¿Qué tal? Espero que bien y ya sería buena señal dentro de los tiempos que vivimos...

Hombre, yo llevo muchos años en la Numismatica y hay de todo... Ciertamente, esta Crisis se ha notado mucho y se están pudiendo adquirir monedas a buen precio, pero amigo hay algunas con un fuerte Premium que cada día son más caras o los precios apenas se mueven...

De todas formas, insisto en que el Premium es más idóneo para aquellos que lo conocen y los neófitos que puedan estar interesados, pues podrían comenzar por las más asequibles y que ya he apuntado en mí anterior comentario.

Gracias por tus elogios, pero es labor de un grupo de gente que intenta aportar, desde el respeto y la argumentación. La mayoría somos "metaleros" convencidos, pero nos diferenciamos en que no somos "sectarios" ni recomendamos los MPs sin avisar de los posibles riesgos que pueden conllevar. Nuestro "mensaje" no va asociado a los clásicos instrumentos de ahorro/inversión, que pueden llegar a serlo, pero el "objetivo" es otro... Yo estoy convencido de que los MPs constituyen una "apuesta" segura cara a un futuro muy incierto, pero a la gente se le debe explicar el "producto" y que no se llame a engaño si luego se "equivoca".

Y espero que el hilo siga con el rumbo que nos marcamos al principio. Desde luego, es un "referente" ya en el foro, pero lo que nos interesa no es la cantidad de visitas sino la calidad de las mismas. Quizás, el único "pero" ya es personal, pues este hilo me lleva muchas horas de dedicación, pero bueno de momento las doy por "buenas".

Dejo un enlace relacionado con el Oro...

- Mercados esperan un precio del oro bajista por la FED

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (29 Sep 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> hola Fernando,
> Os dejo una curiosidad.
> A propósito del premium.
> Si teneis acceso a un Word coins del año 72.
> ...



quieres decir que el premium ha bajado? no te entiendo realmente, puedes poner un ejemplo?


----------



## esseri (29 Sep 2014)

En una noticia enlazada en la web k fernando fazilita en su último post, más sobre minería. Si ha sido ya posteada, lo siento...llevo mes y piko a saltos y me esparzo más de lo debido, "ej lo k hay".

Precio del oro cerca de punto de inflexión por costes de minería

Mineras k txapan, enfraskadas en unas pérdidas del kopón. Más pistas si son kompradas a la baja, si se konsigue saber kién entra al asalto. Al sektor, tanto produktores komo konsumidores, no le pueden pintar "la puta más fea" , la verdad : Van a kargárselo...o a kedárselo...no pareze haber mutxo más en ké pensar.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2014)

Hola, esseri: Ciertamente, la minería está muy tocada y, en general, toda ella. Mira, acabo de leer esta noticia y que es un buen ejemplo de lo que comento:

- London Mining shares collapse on funding fears | MINING.com

Creo que ya enlazamos la noticia que colocas o, al menos, yo ya la había leído. Ahora bien, hace poco coloqué las declaraciones del CEO de Golcorp y éste indicaba que ellos podían aguantar sin problemas hasta alrededor de los $900 la Onza de Oro... Decir eso, con la que está "cayendo" en el sector, pues tiene muchas "lecturas"...

esseri, ahora mismo podemos establecer los precios "medios" de los costes de extracción en los $1000 la Onza en el Oro y los $15 la Onza de Plata. Que hay mineras cuyos costes están muy por encima de esos precios, de eso no hay ninguna duda y lo observo en los resultados trimestrales de muchas compañías, pero también sabemos que hay que buscar un precio "medio" y es el que indico. Es el que estiman los gestores de fondos y otros activos relacionados con la minería de los MPs. Por tanto, esos son los precios que para mí son los más próximos a la "objetividad" y que me interesan más que los que baraja la industria "interesada" en la venta de MPs de "inversión".

Pienso que dentro del "Matrix" que vivimos se tienda a la "concentración" de la minería y sobre todo en aquellos que son más estratégicos y caros en sus costes de extracción: Oro, Plata, Platino y Paladio. Ahora mismo, la apreciación del USD puede afectar seriamente a la minería... ya que va asociada a una fuerte caída de las divisas de los países productores. Es que todo parece haber sido "coordinado" y con el beneplácito de los "actores" principales: EE.UU. y China...

Y sobre las oscuras perspectivas sobre el Oro dejo una serie de enlaces y que son muy actuales...

- Large investors, retail buyers abandon gold market | MINING.com

- China spurns gold, adding to price woes | MINING.com

- What`s going on with ETF gold sales - Phillips - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

¡Menudo panorama!

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Sep 2014)

A ver en que termina lo de Bestinver, la verdad es que para mí ni fu ni fa, pero me hizo recordar a Marina, ese forer@ que tanto nos dio la brasa un tiempo.

¿Qué habrá sido de su hinbersion triunfadorah?
 
Una cosa tengo muy clara, si al final se demuestra que los MPs no sirven para nada (cosa que dudo mucho), asumiré la situación y aceptaré las "pérdidas" tranquilamente.

Ahora me pregunto, ¿también los trolles que despotrican contra los MPs asumirán lo que les toque tranquilamente si es que no les salen las cuentas?

Es decir, si les toca perder, espero no intenten socializar pérdidas formando plataformas de afectados de "..." para que entre todos paguemos sus acciones.

Quizás ya lo sepan, pero el ING hoy tuvo un día muy malo y su web no iba, cuando pude entrar, me daba mal las cuentas (me faltaban alrededor de 100€), en lugar de llamar, preferí esperar un poco para ver si se normalizaba la situación y así fue, al final ya todo cuadraba.

Sin embargo, ese detalle no me dejó indiferente, pensé en lo fácil que sería modificar tus anotaciones bancarias si fuera necesario, que en lugar de 1000, te quiten un 0 y te dejen en bragas, eso confirma que el dinero que está en el banco no es tuyo, tan sólo es una promesa de pago.

Quizás si tienes efectivo podrías salvar esa situación, pero te arriesgas a que modifique su valor el emisor (los bancos centrales), cosa que está encantado de hacerlo.

Está en el BOE que el fondo de garantía te puede pagar con cualquier cosa (deuda a 10, 30 o 50 años), pagarés, acciones, estampitas, etc.

Y el oro está como TIER 1.

No es sectarismo, pero que cada uno valore la situación y que tome sus decisiones de manera consciente, para que dado el caso apechugue con lo que le toque.

Admito que cuando tengo MPs en mi mano, la sensación por momentos es muy subjetiva (cada vez más). Pero eso no quita que éstos hayan sobrevivido civilizaciones y nombres diferentes, conservando siempre valor.

Saludos


----------



## nando551 (30 Sep 2014)

Me acabo de encandilar con el nuevo formato de maple leaf en oro de 25 x 1 gr










Las onzas de oro todavia se me quedan grandes, además en caso de vender si el precio sube demasiado o si está muy controlado el oro, siempre será más fácil saltarse esa vigilancia si se vende el metal en cantidades pequeñas.

Sale a 857 los 25 gr y a 1066 euros la onza si la dividimos en moneditas.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

Yo no te recomendaría piezas tan pequeñas en oro, para ese tipo de depósito de valor (para cambio diario) ya está la plata.

si quieres moneda pequeña yo no iría a menos que soberanos.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2014)

Interesante...

- Rebelion. La verdad sobre la economía: la crisis empeora

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 09:35 ----------

Moisés Romero...

- El gestor del banco me dice que no hay alternativas a la Bolsa | Investing.com


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Metales bajan ,las onzas bullion se mantienen, e inkluso suben,flixpante.

Fernando, tú k estás familiarizado kon divisas y tal...kuál es el modus operandi adekuado para k el baile a la baja del neuro no se koma la oportunidad de aprovetxar la bajada metalera ? ( para kien tenga arrestos y pasta ). Si el kambio es físiko, difikultad para pagar metal. Sabiendo k el momento idóneo pasó haze no mutxo, ké pasos hay k dar para antiziparse a una bajada a 1000 $ ? Es komplikado abrir una kuenta en dólares ? Un kambio y vuelta a kambiar para komprar , te lo pules en komisiones ?

A este paso, hasta la presumible - y arriesgada - bajada a 1000$ se la van a komer los yankis en exklusiva. ( las tragonas uropedas, a mamarla , pa`variar ).

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (30 Sep 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Quizás ya lo sepan, pero el ING hoy tuvo un día muy malo y su web no iba, cuando pude entrar, me daba mal las cuentas (me faltaban alrededor de 100€), en lugar de llamar, preferí esperar un poco para ver si se normalizaba la situación y así fue, al final ya todo cuadraba.
> 
> Sin embargo, ese detalle no me dejó indiferente, pensé en lo fácil que sería modificar tus anotaciones bancarias si fuera necesario, que en lugar de 1000, te quiten un 0 y te dejen en bragas, eso confirma que el dinero que está en el banco no es tuyo, tan sólo es una promesa de pago.



bueno, de uno que trabaja ahí y por tanto no puede hablar mucho, te puedo asegurar que eso que dices es de todo menos fácil hacer...afortunadamente 

pero sí, evidentemente el dinero físicamente no existe, son ceros y unos distribuidos en muchas máquinas y, a pesar de los controles, auditorias, supervisiones, revisiones y lo que nos queramos imaginar (que todo ellos existen y se fuerzan) podría ocurrir un desastre...


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo no te recomendaría piezas tan pequeñas en oro, para ese tipo de depósito de valor (para cambio diario) ya está la plata.
> 
> si quieres moneda pequeña yo no iría a menos que soberanos.
> 
> .



Ni te han pedido rekomendazión alguna. Pero lo tuyo es sakar el hozikillo a pasear porke la niña lo vale sin importarte el perjuizio ajeno...toda una joyita lenguaraz. Afortunadamente el forero al k te diriges no es un rezién llegado.

Para rezién llegados k puedan ir justos de pastuki : La plata tiene un premium ( sobrekoste ) adjunto del 21% . Humo por la ventana k no rekuperaréis. Hay proveedores zentruropedos k la reduzen mutxo, pero lo normal es k palmes en portes , sobre todo en kantidades pekeñas - k es lo k pillará kien vaya justo - , lo k te ahorras en tasas.

Por otra parte, algún forero solvente ha komentado k en subidas de kotizazión, la rekompra de plata es porzentualmente bastante menos ventajosa k la del oro. Ahora mismo, en uno de los distribuidores punteros en Jpain, la rekompra de plata se oferta kon un 15/16% de rebaja sobre el premio de kompra en el propio sitio. La de oro, komo en un 6%. En otros sitios,por ejemplo, Dinoro, la rekompra de plata "de inversión" ( valiente inversión) se haze a unos 23% por debajo del prezio de venta...y, aluzinante, sin inkorporar el iva al prezio ofertado en web ( kon lo k la diferenzia habría k sumar un 21% más de iva, k hay k soltar previamente ). Resultado: si kompras una onza de plata, te la rekompran a los 10 minutos por un 40 y piko por ziento menos!!! :8: ...o sea...has perdido en tu operazión, la mitad de lo pagado. Es una pena la karga fiskal de la plata , más en un hilo de declarados "plateros" komo el alma mater del mismo y generoso anfitrión fernandocjg...pero la verdad es k la plata está puteada. Prostituida extraofizialmente por los ejpekuladorej k distorsionan el mermado de MPs ...y enzima, ofizialmente por los politikutxos. Dos vezes,pues,jodida....una verdadera lástima, pues la niña es reketebiennnn bonita.

Otra kosa es pillar moneda k te seduzka o k kreas tiene,o tendrá un plus sobre su metal, k por sus amores,kada kual paga lo k kiere...pero kien miera onzas komo reserva de valor o plan de revalorización, k no olvide hacer kuentas lomo las expuestas previamente.

Sólo apuntar k los porzentajes expuestos, van de kabeza ,para reflejar un faktor klave ( no kreo k yerre más allá de un 0,5/1% en lo komentado). 

Ganar pasta en metales es difizilillo - ahora mismo , ni los k más saben del mundo saben hacerlo -...pero perderla es muy,pero k muy fázil. Despazito y wena letra.

P.d. mis diskulpas por delante a Fernando por el tono arisko kon k komenzaba el post, k sé se aleja del tono edukado y kordial del hilo ( te garantizo k no volkaré una loma más sobre el particular en el hilo)...pero me tiré una semana sin poder expresarme por la rabieta de la forera akusika a la k kuoteo y sus "omáigózs" beatos a cuenta de mi eskritura...y no soporto a kienes no saben dejar a los demás vivir a su aire ( mientras no agredan al resto. Son el puro kánzer ,la base enfermiza de esta soziedad rastrera, pues akuñan la indignidad komo moneda de kambio en este sistema jerárkiko, kondenando a otros a entrar en juego zafio o hundirse en la mierda - y k empieza a llover la mierda, of kourse -). 

Te reitero mis diskulpas, iwal k al resto de foreros...y garantizo kortar el oftópix de raíz. Pero ni una koma mito de este post, sorry ( y punto final por mis partex ).


----------



## bourbon (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Metales bajan ,las onzas bullion se mantienen, e inkluso suben,flixpante.
> 
> Fernando, tú k estás familiarizado kon divisas y tal...kuál es el modus operandi adekuado para k el baile a la baja del neuro no se koma la oportunidad de aprovetxar la bajada metalera ? ( para kien tenga arrestos y pasta ). Si el kambio es físiko, difikultad para pagar metal. Sabiendo k el momento idóneo pasó haze no mutxo, ké pasos hay k dar para antiziparse a una bajada a 1000 $ ? Es komplikado abrir una kuenta en dólares ? Un kambio y vuelta a kambiar para komprar , te lo pules en komisiones ?
> 
> ...





en eso estamos esseri 8:

el euro se está cargando la oportunidad de acumular mps físicos, mientras en dolares baja con fuerza y buscará los famosos 1.050´s, nosotros estamos viendo subir el precio ::

estoy de nuevo con la caña puesta estas semanas pero no me decido esperando un cambio en las divisas, que llevan bajistas desde hace casi 6 meses consecutivas, cuando marcaron máximos de los últimos años, y hoy esta bajando otra vez... :abajo:

espero que busque pronto los 1,23 y rebote, para poder aprovechar, aunque políticamente en europa parece que están buscando la progresiva devaluacion del euro para aumentar la competitividad y exportaciones... 

estamos jodidos por todas partes... y los yankis se van a jartar :ouch:


----------



## Sacaroso (30 Sep 2014)

Como se nota el cambio €/$
Desde mínimos de diciembre'13 hasta ahora mismo el oro ha subido 99€ y 21$
Como dice esseri en Europa no catamos la bajada.


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> ...estamos jodidos por todas partes... y los yankis se van a jartar :ouch:



Nada de éso.

Hay k saber a tiempo k están haziendo, es todo. Hay k vigilarles a ellos, no al metal...y listo.

Va...a ver kómo sale.


----------



## Recaudador (30 Sep 2014)

eso es lo que preguntaba yo mas atras.
la jugada puede estar en cambiar a $ y despues comprar MP.


----------



## bourbon (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Nada de éso.
> 
> Hay k saber a tiempo k están haziendo, es todo. Hay k vigilarles a ellos, no al metal...y listo.
> 
> Va...a ver kómo sale.





y podrías comentar, por favor, qué estrategia estas maquinando ??


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El gestor del banco me dice que no hay alternativas a la Bolsa | Investing.com



Jojojo...lo has klaváo.

Y no sólo banksters. Métete tú hoy en día en el típiko bufete a "todo-trapo desgin" hiperpoblado de 20-30 añeros ondita "L.A.Law" kalzando trajes k no pagan en 6 meses...y jugándose tus intereses y hasta tu libertad kon 3 meses de bekaría previa komo si estuvieran jugando a la Play. Eso sí, su jefe te kobra la asesoría pazwata a 200 pavos la hora.

Luego, tienes un sarao por su memez y falta de diligenzia y te rezibe el pikapleitos de postín de turno , talludito y experto,faltaría piú, defendiendo la posizión de una "soziedá de responsabilidá individuá limitada" y txantxullos parejos. Y líate a peregrinar años a golpe de talonario tras ellos dejando diskrezión,salud y ánimo en el empeño.

Hay una kastuza korporativa por enzima del bien y del mal a puntito de follarse kualkier deretxo individual ganado kon sangre en los últimos siglos. Kietren establezer una jerarkía de 2 espazios estankos entre vidapadristas y muertois de jambre.

Y lo harán pa`los restos. A un pasito estamos...viendo el Madrí-Farsa.


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Ni te han pedido rekomendazión alguna. Pero lo tuyo es sakar el hozikillo a pasear porke la niña lo vale sin importarte el perjuizio ajeno...toda una joyita lenguaraz. Afortunadamente el forero al k te diriges no es un rezién llegado.
> 
> Para rezién llegados k puedan ir justos de pastuki : La plata tiene un premium ( sobrekoste ) adjunto del 21% . Humo por la ventana k no rekuperaréis. Hay proveedores zentruropedos k la reduzen mutxo, pero lo normal es k palmes en portes , sobre todo en kantidades pekeñas - k es lo k pillará kien vaya justo - , lo k te ahorras en tasas.
> 
> ...



Su reporte,






de nada.

Además en ningún momento le recomiendo plata, le recomiendo soberanos que no son tan liliputienses, llevan menos premium y son más reconocidos y por tanto tienen mejor salida.

Vaya komprensión lectora y eso que no iba kodifikado :XX:

.


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> y podrías comentar, por favor, qué estrategia estas maquinando ??



Yo ???...Sólo mirar. Kavilar.Atar kabos...y hazer una apuesta. Supongo k la k debería tener kualkiera, según sus objetivos,kuenta y riesgo.

En esto,komo en tantas otras kosas, personalmente tengo mutxííísimas más preguntas k respuestas.

K no es poko. El k no sepa,k pregunte...doktores tiene la iglesia ( y akí más de uno y bien generoso - entre los k,por supuestón, no estoy yo, k no se ekivoke nahide -).


Y kon lo k aprenda, a aktuar. Personal e intransferible.


----------



## antonio1960 (30 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> quieres decir que el premium ha bajado? no te entiendo realmente, puedes poner un ejemplo?



Perdón por no responder antes.
El Worldcoins nos da una referencia del precio de las monedas de colección a nivel mundial.
Estas monedas que fueron de circulación o bien conmemorativas, no tienen un precio fijo, y tienen leyes muy distintas.
El precio lo marcan oferta y demanda y sobre todo el interés del comprador y el vendedor.
Lo que comentó es casual y Fernando tiene razón en que no ocurre con todas.
Podríamos decir que nos referimos a rareza media. Las muy raras siguen aumentando o manteniendo su valor teórico, aunque es posible que el coleccionista pagara mucho más de ese valor teórico en su momento.
Decir que han perdido valor no lo veo ccorrecto, ya que si comparamos con antigüedades, pintura,cerámicas, forja, pues ha ganado.
Otra cosa sería compararlo con el dinero fiat, que como es utilizado como medio de pago universal,se encuentra ssobrevalorado en este momento tan extraño, en el que el precio del dinero lo marca la necesidad, pagar luz agua o comer.
Yo nunca había cconocido la estanflacion y tengo que decir que me fastidia tener que pagar el equivalente a 10 onzas de plata por el recibo de la luz, o más de 150 por los ivis.
Esta es la situación, pero no puedo prescindir de mi nivel de vida, que al mismo tiempo me permite afrontar los gastos cotidianos.(gasolina. Eejemplo)
Cada día se gana menos, el gasto corriente se multiplica, y el valor de los vienes tangibles los pone otro, que te proporciona un dinero fiat, que se marcha volando.
Más o menos, digo.


----------



## xmaniac (30 Sep 2014)

Recaudador dijo:


> eso es lo que preguntaba yo mas atras.
> la jugada puede estar en cambiar a $ y despues comprar MP.



no tiene nada que ver con los MPs. puedes cambiar a dólares y luego a euros de vuelta si estimas que es una buena inversión. el oro está completamente lateral en euros, parece que baja simplemente porque cotiza en dólares y es el dólar el que vale más. igual esos $1050 que marcaba GS no eran tanto bajada del metal como subida de la moneda en que se referencia, desde luego en euros ni nos estamos enterando


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Su reporte,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joyita?...ningún insulto.

Lenguaraz ? Evidente...un kalifikativo...si andas animando a "invertir" kon iva,tú me dirás. Piensa antes de largar la antxoa, k la gente se juega sus kuartos,ok ? Pero vamos...ningún problema , si el segurata-moderata de turno sabe leer el dikzionario.

ForerA?... Por tus maneras, evidente. Pero vamos, akí presuponemos al 50% . todos lo hazemos,dado el anonimato. Pendiente de konfirmazión, tú sabrás ( si te molesta, sé klara).

Akusika ?...A los hetxos me remito...ahí tienes tu reporte ( intentando disfrazar,komo la otra vez, k reklamabas k me etxaran por kómo eskribo, no por insultar, hija-mariiii )

"El tipo de gente k es kánzer de una soziedad?" ...obviamente es retóriko ...Y GENÉRIKO, señoría.

...ahora, si viene "el presi" de turno a sanzionar esta retahíla de blasfemias insalvables marginando a un forero porke tu falta de dignidad te impide afrontar k kalifiken unas mezkindades k deberías haber resuelto a los 15 años,lomo ha hetxo todo kiski...y prefieres komprometer a moderadas ,pikoletos y marines si haze falta para detener tu llorikeo...ya es kuestión de k se tomen tus rabietas komo hemorragias...y éso,igual k tus pataletas, tampoko está en mis manos. 

Allá tú y tu falta de verwenza en rekrear en públiko tus bajezas, akusika.

P.d. mi postura klara y he respondido por alusiones. Mi palabra de k ni una palabra más...ni siendo kuoteado.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 12:41 ----------

Por zierto...el oro,jugándose los 1200.


----------



## antonio1960 (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Joyita?...ningún insulto.
> 
> Lenguaraz ? Evidente...un kalifikativo. Ningún problema , si el segurata-moderata de turno sabe leer el dikzionario.
> 
> ...



Una coza k m llama la atención ez la dofikulta de etabkece un diálogo completo a trave de un midio inkomplto, interne e disi.

Habría k ve en verdad el efekto de nuestro komentario en otroz, que zi ya e difizi de zave en un ezcerio norma con el lenguaje gestua, el tono de la vo, el gesto de roztro etc..
Pué aquí no vea.
A mi como k me da igua, pero tengo que reconoce que a lo mejo me pasó.


Si en el medio natura ya no bueno de mantene loz conflictoz, aquí viene a zer abzurdo.

Pero zomo perzonaz con zuz empatiaz zimpatiaz fobiaz, y mantener un modelamiento apropiado en un grupo que ya por definizion de grupo humano, comporta una carga de dezequilibrioz emocionalez.
Maz en un zitio que la gente no tiene roztro ni tono de vo.
Ez en esto que veo un gran mérito en la labor de Fernando.


Vale mejon k no fuera dicho na, pero kon lo k m kuesta ekribi, ya lo mando.


----------



## sierramadre (30 Sep 2014)

La solucion a lo qur comentais no es tan compleja, si estais seguros de que el euro seguira bajando frente al dolar pues os vais al forex, abris un largo al dolar o un corto al euro y si se cumple vuestra prevision con las ganacias comprais oro lateral en euros.

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Además en ningún momento le recomiendo plata...
> 
> .





Vidar dijo:


> Yo no te recomendaría piezas tan pequeñas en oro, para ese tipo de depósito de valor (para cambio diario) ya está la plata.
> 
> 
> .




:: :: :: ::



( Syn palavrax , konforme kompromiso :fiufiu: )


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> :: :: :: ::
> 
> 
> ( Syn palavrax :fiufiu: )



Que te diga alguno de los del post, que me conocen, cuando he recomendado yo plata alguna vez :rolleye:, soy goldbug puro y duro.

Si no puedes comprar kilos, compras onzas y si no soberanos, pero no monedas de gramo del tamaño de una lentilla, para guardar para pasar el día no se utiliza el oro, el formato es ínfimo. Encima en 24K.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2014)

Bueno, me acabo de encontrar con algo que no me gusta nada y es que se haya ensuciado un hilo que se caracteriza por cuidar las "formas"... Bien, he leído muy por encima vuestros escritos (esseri y Vidar) porque no merecían la pena por el tono empleado y entiendo que todavía es más gravoso cuando se trata de dos foreros "interesantes"...

Bien, imagino que vuestro "desencuentro" ya debe venir de otro hilo... No recuerdo que haya comenzado en este, por tanto si queréis "continuar" vuestra disputa lo podéis hacer si lo estimáis oportuno, pero agradecería que se hiciera FUERA de este hilo. Y aquí estamos por otra "labor"...

esseri, no quiero que te lo tomes como algo "partidista" (no lo es), pero soy amigo personal de Vidar y te puedo garantizar que es un TIO, con una sólida formación cultural e intelectual. Al César lo que es del César...

Y al hilo en general: esseri escribe como le apetece y al que no le guste tiene dos opciones: no leerle o el ignore. En lo que a mí respecta, seguiré leyéndole y dialogando con él, pues me resultan interesantes sus comentarios.

En fin, ha habido tanto "ruido" en el hilo que he leído muy por encima, de manera que responderé a aquello que se me haya "quedado"...

# Hola antonio1960: ¿Estás seguro de que no has conocido la Estanflación? En nuestro país se ha dado hasta hace poco y yo estoy seguro de que todavía seguimos "anclados" en ella. Sería fácilmente demostrable sin el maquillaje contable "oficial", pero cualquier ciudadano lo percibe en su bolsillo. Por ejemplo, la última subida de la luz dónde la "colocamos"... En su momento, comenté que hay algo que se llama "Inflación de Costos" y, por cierto, para alguno que se pasó por aquí comentando que estábamos en Deflación y ya le avisé de que era algo peor: la Deflación puede ser "relevada" por la Estanflación y eso, junto a la Hiperinflación (si se produce, suele llegar más tarde...), es uno de los peores escenarios económicos y sumamente dolorosa para las capas sociales más vulnerables.

# Hola, esseri: Ja,ja,ja... Creo que sabes muy poco sobre la Plata y tampoco eso es "malo", pero siempre se puede "aprender". Claro que primero hay que estar interesado en ello, sino para qué... Mira, fui un "lobo viejo" en todo tipo de mercados, incluso los más complicados como son los de Materias Primas y los de Divisas (Forex), y si tengo tan "claro" el tema de la Plata por algo será... ¿No te parece?

Y te daré un ejemplo muy "ilustrativo": en los últimos máximos de la Plata (y no hace tanto en el "tiempo"...), pude obtener un beneficio de alrededor del 400% en parte de la Plata que poseo y no vendí... ¿Por qué? Pues, primero porque la tengo con otros "objetivos", segundo no necesitaba materializar plusvalías y tercero -y muy importante- yo decido cuánto vale MI "mercancía"... es decir, que si no me hace falta, no tengo ningún problema en esperar a que llegue a ese "precio objetivo" que tengo en mente.
Si ésto se produce, me traerá otro "problema" y es que yo no quiero dinero Fiat por mí Plata, por tanto en la "transición" deberé buscar otro "bien tangible"...

# Hola, bankiero: Bueno, el Forex está bien para quienes están encima de los mercados, pero totalmente desaconsejable para los neófitos y aquí SI que se puede perder mucho más dinero que en los MPs, aparte de que es otro producto que nada tiene que ver con ellos. Lo que no quita para que en la compra/venta de MPs haya que vigilar mucho el par EUR/USD y más con la actual volatilidad que hay en las divisas. Sobre este tema ya responderé a algunas de las cuestiones que se han planteado. Quizás, mañana o pasado mañana...

¿2017? Bueno, de aquí a allí, puede llover, lloviznar o "diluviar"... En fin, tú ya irás viendo cuando "moverte".

Saludos a todos los conforeros del hilo.


----------



## Parri (30 Sep 2014)

Pues sí. El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo. Y el bollo es el hilo con cosas interesantes.

Vamos con algunos enlaces.....

1)La inversión en plata más atractiva que en oro

2)Siguen aumentando las ejecuciones hipotecarias sobre viviendas habituales. Más votos para Podemos

3)Multimillonarios rusos venden acciones empresas embargadas

4)Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL PEOR TERRORISTA DEL MUNDO

5)La negligencia de jueces y secretarios atasca 864 juzgados en toda España - Rankia


----------



## Recaudador (30 Sep 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Es lo que yo hago y pienso hacer.
> Forrarme con la caída del euro dólar y las ganancias reinvertirlas en oro físico en 2017. :fiufiu:



esto es lo que yo decia.


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Hola, esseri: Ja,ja,ja... Creo que sabes muy poco sobre la Plata y tampoco eso es "malo", pero siempre se puede "aprender". Claro que primero hay que estar interesado en ello, sino para qué... Mira, fui un "lobo viejo" en todo tipo de mercados, incluso los más complicados como son los de Materias Primas y los de Divisas (Forex), y si tengo tan "claro" el tema de la Plata por algo será... ¿No te parece?
> 
> Y te daré un ejemplo muy "ilustrativo": en los últimos máximos de la Plata (y no hace tanto en el "tiempo"...), pude obtener un beneficio de alrededor del 400% en parte de la Plata que poseo y no vendí... ¿Por qué? Pues, primero porque la tengo con otros "objetivos", segundo no necesitaba materializar plusvalías y tercero -y muy importante- yo decido cuánto vale MI "mercancía"... es decir, que si no me hace falta, no tengo ningún problema en esperar a que llegue a ese "precio objetivo" que tengo en mente.
> Si ésto se produce, me traerá otro "problema" y es que yo no quiero dinero Fiat por mí Plata, por tanto en la "transición" deberé buscar otro "bien tangible"...



Hola Fernando.yo no desprezio la plata, kreo k es distinta al oro. De hetxo, de no ser por el IVA, me parece mutxísimo más atraktiva por perspektivas,utilidad, prezio - absoluto y RELATIVO , de kara a revalorizaciones futuras - , estétika " etz. Mi apreziazión sobre la plata era a raíz de una konsulta k primaba lo reduzido de su posibilidad de inversión y para posibles lektores novatos, k podrían entrar/empezar en esa misma koyuntura. Y no me kansaré de inzidir en el atrako del IVA , pues sé k es una pésima sorpresa para novatos k entran sin reparar en ello komo es debido. Kon ello, no me propongo ni de lejos intentar k gente kon el kriterio y la dezisión konsekuente se kuestione sus elekziones, faltaría piú, ni se me okurre. Al kontrario, supongo k a kienes más ha podido agredir el lastre fiskal de la plata es, prezisamente, a sus partidarios konvenzidos,pues la limitazión a las virtudes de "su" metal es obvio y puede k hasta una "agresión" personal.

Resumiendo, más allá de las perspektivas de kada kual sobre uno y otro metal, kreo k resaltar el iva de la plata , es kapital. Mutxa gente k llega a los MPs ni se imagina esa diferenzia. Y es klave. Tan llave, de hetxo, k personalmente y a nivel de inversión, yo no la entiendo komo el metal "barato", sino komo el karo...pues para tumbar tasas y rekompras desfavorables , para ganar pasta kon ella, la inversión inizial debe ser mutxo mayor : kon unas onzas de oro,puedes ganar algo ...y en la plata ,sin embargo, sin volumen , te komes los mokos.

Y respekto a su extensión komo depósito de valor, igual. Veo más lógiko esperar a komprarte una onza en oro,pues más allá de oszilaziones de prezio, la banda de rekompra es un 6% , frente a más de un 40% en el kaso platero, komo exponía el post...lo k , en el oro, te garantiza mantener su valor si se mantiene lateral y lo sueltas tras una leve subida, kosa k kon la plata, no konseguirás. Para ganar pasta kon la plata, pudiendo ser mutxa , sí, nezesitas un kambio de koyuntura,literalmente. Kon lo k la "modestia" en absoluto implika menor riesgo, k es la asoziazión de ideas natural y otra idea k kisiera transmitir sólidamente.


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

Hay dos problemas que han sido comentados ya muchas veces, el ratio oro/plata y la densidad oro/plata, en físico para cantidades altas y equivalentes en plata ahora mismo se crea un problema de logística.

En cuanto al IVA hay plata sin IVA, tanto en papel como en sonante.

.


----------



## karlilatúnya (30 Sep 2014)

Muchos,en su momento,cargamos de k-12 precisamente por no pagar el iva que cuestan "otras" monedas de plata, y con eso conseguimos calderilla para futuras transacciones,las compras "fuertes" las dejamos para hacerlas con el oro.¿verdad Vidar?
Aunque creo que Fernando, no necesitará oro para hacer grandes compras:XX::XX::XX:

Un saludo a todos


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Hay dos problemas que han sido comentados ya muchas veces, el ratio oro/plata y la densidad oro/plata, en físico para cantidades altas y equivalentes en plata ahora mismo se crea un problema de logística.
> 
> En cuanto al IVA hay plata sin IVA, tanto en papel como en sonante.
> 
> .



Sip. De ahí lo de k el post iba más dirigido a novatos. Ahí, físiko sin iva ,jodido. ( y para kualkiera, kada día más difízil).

La densidad, al nivel de prokurar problemas de logístika ( más diría yo de inkomodidad en los kasos medios habituales)...bendito problema. 

Respekto al ratio, no sé a ké te refieres. Pero un apunte al argumento k por ejemplo,presidía el link inizial de Parri y al k se rekurre habitualmente komo de peso : El ratio de kotizazión oro/plata. A mí, personalmente, no me dize nada k histórikamente no fuese tan amplio. Nada. Me puede dezir más k el uso industrial de la plata "tire" del konsumo , más allá de la joyería y las bullion. Y en kuestión de números konkretos, insisto...la salvajada del iva .


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Muchos,en su momento,cargamos de k-12 precisamente por no pagar el iva que cuestan "otras" monedas de plata, y con eso conseguimos calderilla para futuras transacciones,las compras "fuertes" las dejamos para hacerlas con el oro.¿verdad Vidar?
> Aunque creo que Fernando, no necesitará oro para hacer grandes compras:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Yo creo que tengo algunos paquillos no sé ni donde, la cubertería, el juego de café y algunos marcos y bandejas... me tendré que apañar casi sin calderilla 

Las compras fuertes ya las tengo hechas con que cuando nos arruinemos en lo demás me quede igual me conformo 

.


----------



## esseri (30 Sep 2014)

Plata bajando de 17 $.


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Sip. De ahí lo de k el post iba más dirigido a novatos. Ahí, físiko sin iva ,jodido. ( y para kualkiera, kada día más difízil).
> 
> La densidad, al nivel de prokurar problemas de logístika ( más diría yo de inkomodidad en los kasos medios habituales)...bendito problema.
> 
> Respekto al ratio, no sé a ké te refieres. Pero un apunte al argumento k por ejemplo,presidía el link inizial de Parri y al k se rekurre habitualmente komo de peso : El ratio de kotizazión oro/plata. A mí, personalmente, no me dize nada k histórikamente no fuese tan amplio. Nada. Me puede dezir más k el uso industrial de la plata "tire" del konsumo , más allá de la joyería y las bullion. Y en kuestión de números konkretos, insisto...la salvajada del iva .



Se siguen vendiendo por ahí pakillos, karlillos y a ver si les da por sacar felipillos, en bancos de momento nada pero hay reventa que economiza el IVA y asegura el facial.

Hay un hilo en el foro de bid/ask pero como ya digo la plata no la sigo mucho.

El ratio, si, es el de cotización. 71 veces, pero luego hay que aplicar la densidad plata/oro, un 45% menor.

Si nos vamos a dinero resguardado lo multiplicamos por 71 veces en peso pero en 132 veces en volumen. 

Hasta que no se reconozca como dinero, como está reconocido el oro tanto por bancos centrales como por legislación está atada al oro como reserva y al cobre como commoditie y es difícil saber cual es cada parte de su valor. De momento parece que es más commoditie fungible en plena caída industrial por ese ratio de 71 siendo el histórico de 15 cuando oro y plata eran moneda.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos: Vaya por delante mi agradecimiento a Parri por los enlaces que ha colocado: menos "faena"... Y bueno parece que ya habéis estado por la labor que nos mueve a todos por este hilo y eso es gratificante, ya que aquí estamos para intercambiar y/o facilitar información, debatir e incluso discutir acaloradamente, pero intentando guardar lo máximo posible las "formas".

Bueno, esseri, los "plateros" que andamos por aquí ya conocemos la Plata desde hace tiempo, así que te insisto en que lo tenemos muy "claro". Luego, cuando subió el IVA ya estábamos más que "posicionados" y te recuerdo que yo vengo comprado desde los $10 la Onza... Por supuesto, también he comprado mucho más arriba, pero dentro de la "programación" de mis compras el "promedio" que tengo es más que interesante... Y te diré que se puede comprar Plata muy cercana a su Spot, aunque sea en monedas ya muy circuladas y que, en ocasiones, tienen un "plus" añadido.

esseri, en revalorizaciones superiores al 100% ¿tú crees que a los "plateros" nos importa el IVA pagado? Te podría dar muchos argumentos a favor de la Plata y uno de ellos se llama "Peak" y que acabará produciéndose SI o SI, aunque podrían encontrar un "sustituto" y eso ya no sería relevante, pero me temo que ya "NO HAY MAS TIEMPO"... y aquí que cada cual interprete lo que estime más oportuno.

Respecto al ratio actual del Oro vs Plata es absolutamente ANORMAL y no digo que se pueda volver al histórico, pero a cauces más normales SI... La mayoría de los analistas "metaleros" que sigo son de mí misma opinión y algunos son "goldbugs" convencidos, pero vamos hay algo que se llama "LOGICA"...

Por cierto, menudo "carrusel" hoy con los MPs... Parece que mis análisis han sido bastante atinados y sigo insistiendo en que hay que ser muy prudentes para entrar en los MPs, aunque los precios son buenos para aquellos que no tengan aún "físico". 

esseri: si la Plata pierde los $17 no pasa NADA y hace meses que yo la espero en torno a los $16,183... ¿Verdad, Parri? En el Oro no tengo pronosticado ningún precio y aquí dado su carácter "monetario" estoy esperando más acontecimientos. Me cuesta creer que se vean los $1050 de los HdP de Goldman Sachs, pero "imposible" ya no hay NADA en estos putos mercados. Hoy tenéis una buena "muestra" en la cotización del Oro y la Plata.

Y una "matización" para los "goldbugs": cuando uno tiene "X" dinero puede dedicar la misma cantidad a comprar Oro o Plata y si uno se decanta claramente por uno de estos MPs es porque tiene unas muy particulares "percepciones", así que lo del IVA los "plateros" lo tenemos más que contemplado y eso es algo simplemente "residual"... Por supuesto, que nos podemos "equivocar", pero mejor esperemos que acabe el "partido" y ya queda menos para ello...

Y, ya por último, esseri en los mercados de Materias Primas las fuertes oscilaciones son muy habituales y también muy desconocidas para la mayor parte de la gente. Y la Plata no es nada ajena, pues siempre se ha caracterizado por su fuerte volatilidad. A mí su caída me sugiere que se está esperando una fuerte caída de la demanda y, por tanto, un fuerte "enfriamiento" económico... Y eso también lo comenté hace meses en este hilo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Sep 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> La solucion a lo qur comentais no es tan compleja, si estais seguros de que el euro seguira bajando frente al dolar pues os vais al forex, abris un largo al dolar o un corto al euro y si se cumple vuestra prevision con las ganacias comprais oro lateral en euros.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si hombre, te la meterán doblada con los Rollovers, el forex es para abrir y cerrar posiciones como mucho el mismo día y en ese lapso hay tantos movimientos hacia ambos lados, que si no cierras a tiempo, te harán un margincall que te dejará frito.

Que las cosas no son tan fáciles, si no es por un lado, será por otro en el que te sodomicen.

Comisiones, impuestos, cambios de divisa, retiro de efectivo, etc, todo está pensado para que en cada estación pagues un peaje y prácticamente trabajes para ellos


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Plata *b*ajando de 17 $.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> bueno, de uno que trabaja ahí y por tanto no puede hablar mucho, te puedo asegurar que eso que dices es de todo menos fácil hacer...afortunadamente
> 
> pero sí, evidentemente el dinero físicamente no existe, son ceros y unos distribuidos en muchas máquinas y, a pesar de los controles, auditorias, supervisiones, revisiones y lo que nos queramos imaginar (que todo ellos existen y se fuerzan) podría ocurrir un desastre...



A ver, está claro que para los currelas como tú y como yo está muy complicado hacerlo, evidentemente hay mecanismos que evitan que cualquiera pueda manipular ese tipo de datos, pero no me negarás que si recibes una orden de arriba, más pronto que tarde modificarás el dato que haga falta y con una facilidad increible, o no?

A eso me refiero, los botones para cambiar lo que haga falta están ahí, solo falta un cambio en las leyes o alguna legislación que dé el pistoletazo de salida, para bloquear cualquier movimiento o modificarlo.

¿No es asi?

Me atrevería a decir que lo de Chipre fue una especie de ensayo para medir la capacidad de reacción del de a pie, entre otras cosas


----------



## xmaniac (30 Sep 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> A ver, está claro que para los currelas como tú y como yo está muy complicado hacerlo, evidentemente hay mecanismos que evitan que cualquiera pueda manipular ese tipo de datos, pero no me negarás que si recibes una orden de arriba, más pronto que tarde modificarás el dato que haga falta y con una facilidad increible, o no?
> 
> A eso me refiero, los botones para cambiar lo que haga falta están ahí, solo falta un cambio en las leyes o alguna legislación que dé el pistoletazo de salida, para bloquear cualquier movimiento o modificarlo.
> 
> ...



con una orden de arriba negativo (ni siquiera podría un empleado aunque quisiera cumplirla). pero, hombre, si una ley (constitucional y tal) te obligara a ello...difícil que el banco se posicione en contra, no? pero eso no es que cambiar un cero en cuenta sea fácil, vaya


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> con una orden de arriba negativo (ni siquiera podría un empleado aunque quisiera cumplirla). pero, hombre, si una ley (constitucional y tal) te obligara a ello...difícil que el banco se posicione en contra, no? pero eso no es que cambiar un cero en cuenta sea fácil, vaya



Pues no sabría que decirte, los botones están ahí, pero vamos, tu trabajas ahí y supongo que sabrás mucho más que yo.

Yo me dedico a lo técnico y funcionamos con normas, guías y procedimientos, pero si puntualmente hay que hacer un "puente" por orden de... pues se hace y punto. Básicamente lo haces porque la responsabilidad no recae sobre ti y recibes ordenes de "más arriba".

No sé si me explico


----------



## sierramadre (30 Sep 2014)

QUOTE=Refinanciado;12530499]Si hombre, te la meterán doblada con los Rollovers, el forex es para abrir y cerrar posiciones como mucho el mismo día y en ese lapso hay tantos movimientos hacia ambos lados, que si no cierras a tiempo, te harán un margincall que te dejará frito.

Que las cosas no son tan fáciles, si no es por un lado, será por otro en el que te sodomicen.

Comisiones, impuestos, cambios de divisa, retiro de efectivo, etc, todo está pensado para que en cada estación pagues un peaje y prácticamente trabajes para ellos[/QUOTE]

Da usted por hecho el que en forex hay que ir apalancado y no es asi.

Si no se aparanca no hay ni margin call ni leches en vinagre.


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Pues no sabría que decirte, los botones están ahí, pero vamos, tu trabajas ahí y supongo que sabrás mucho más que yo.
> 
> Yo me dedico a lo técnico y funcionamos con normas, guías y procedimientos, pero si puntualmente hay que hacer un "puente" por orden de... pues se hace y punto. Básicamente lo haces porque la responsabilidad no recae sobre ti y recibes ordenes de "más arriba".
> 
> No sé si me explico



No subestimes que la confianza en un banco es lo que le da valor al hacerle ganar cuota de mercado, ahora mismo ing quita clientes a todos y gana cuota de mercado: por su calificación crediticia aún A+ creo, por su comodidad, buena resolución de problemas, atención 24h... y con eso saca más pequeñas comisiones que otros que plantan una cuota trimestral, tiene a sus clientes más contentos y no se le van y mientras entrándoles saldos, nominitas y pensiones y comisiones de usar tarjetas al comerciante, y que si me animo al broker naranja, que si un fondo, vamos que acababan prestando a los bancos a los que les habían quitado los clientes.

Un banco que va bien de momento no te puede hacer la 13-14 por que no es rentable, pero a uno que vaya regular-mal si le puede compensar dar quiebra.

De momento yo me fijo en la calificaciones crediticias pero como tampoco soy demasiado crédulo me gustan los que tienen muchas Aes y muchos +, y es que a los que pensamos tan mal no nos queda otra, tampoco se puede meter todo a oro, escopetas y perros.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Sep 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> QUOTE=Refinanciado;12530499]Si hombre, te la meterán doblada con los Rollovers, el forex es para abrir y cerrar posiciones como mucho el mismo día y en ese lapso hay tantos movimientos hacia ambos lados, que si no cierras a tiempo, te harán un margincall que te dejará frito.
> 
> Que las cosas no son tan fáciles, si no es por un lado, será por otro en el que te sodomicen.
> 
> Comisiones, impuestos, cambios de divisa, retiro de efectivo, etc, todo está pensado para que en cada estación pagues un peaje y prácticamente trabajes para ellos



Da usted por hecho el que en forex hay que ir apalancado y no es asi.

Si no se aparanca no hay ni margin call ni leches en vinagre.[/QUOTE]

Pues entonces explíqueme por favor cómo mantiene una posición perdedora en forex sin margen.

¿Se le cierra automáticamente?

Creo que siempre hay que tener margen, lo que pasa es que mientras más vas apalancado te piden mas margen, además que pasa con el Rollover?

También hay que decir que el rollover no es fijo, varía según la operación, curiosamente aquellas en las que vas de puta madre, son las que lo aumentan.

También hay que decir que hay rollovers te benefician tan solo con el hecho de posicionarte, pero vamos, como norma general tienes que cuidar un montón de factores en contra a parte de la propia posición.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 23:37 ----------




Vidar dijo:


> No subestimes que la confianza en un banco es lo que le da valor al hacerle ganar cuota de mercado, ahora mismo ing quita clientes a todos y gana cuota de mercado: por su calificación crediticia aún A+ creo, por su comodidad, buena resolución de problemas, atención 24h... y con eso saca más pequeñas comisiones que otros que plantan una cuota trimestral, tiene a sus clientes más contentos y no se le van y mientras entrándoles saldos, nominitas y pensiones y comisiones de usar tarjetas al comerciante, y que si me animo al broker naranja, que si un fondo, vamos que acababan prestando a los bancos a los que les habían quitado los clientes.
> 
> Un banco que va bien de momento no te puede hacer la 13-14 por que no es rentable, pero a uno que vaya regular-mal si le puede compensar dar quiebra.
> 
> ...



Hombre, no hace mucho que un forero abrió un hilo en donde comentaba que por casualidad vió un documento en donde el ing solicitaba un presupuesto a una empresa de seguridad para cubrirlo en caso de quiebra.

Quizás alguien tenga el link...

Aclaro que estoy muy contento con el ing, y no comento estas cosas para despotricar contra ese banco, sino como sistema bancario en general.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos por partes...

1ª) ING es tan inseguro como puede ser cualquier otro banco y a nivel informático qué decir... A mí me han tardado varios meses en arreglar un "misero" problema: no podía operar con un Plan de Pensiones que tengo allí, pero ni yo ni ellos... Así que lo de banco "serio" vamos a dejarlo de lado y soy uno de sus primeros clientes y de los "buenos", aunque como "castigo" he efectuado unas importantes retiradas de efectivo y así es cuando ha llegado la "solución"... pero después de varios meses e insisto en ello.

2ª) A estas alturas de la "película", NADIE puede contradecir que Forex es BASICAMENTE un mercado APALANCADO y ese es su principal riesgo, aparte de que hay que tener en cuenta que es un mercado NO regulado. Y en el Forex nos podemos encontrar con unos factores que SIEMPRE juegan en contra: el MIEDO a perder y la AMBICION...

Por supuesto que no es necesario "apalancarse", pero para eso mejor otras cosas que el Forex... Eso sí, que cada cual se "juegue" sus "dineros" como más guste. Yo para ello suelo usar las loterías...


----------



## Vidar (30 Sep 2014)

Bueno si por poner pegas... a mí no me quisieron ingresar un pagaré endosado a mi nombre, lo único en 8 años, pero nada comparado con los problemas que he sufrido en banesto, bankia, ibercaja, deutsche bank, santander, bbva y popular. Que prefiero no contar pero podrían calificarse de robos, algunos con juicios de por medio.

A lo mejor es que soy como un perrillo maltratado que si no me putean creo que me tratan bien 

En serio, de lo que hay por España es lo que me quedo, y por que se les cuelgue la web 2 horas tampoco nos vamos a asustar encima que están con el cambio de look, lo mismo si funcionaba la banca telefónica o la appp...por la noche ya funcionaba que es cuando lo necesité.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2014)

A seguir ROBANDO...

- Catastrazo de Hacienda para 7,4 millones de inmuebles en plena recuperación - Noticias de Economía

Cada vez son más los que la ven venir...

- El Informe de Ginebra advierte de una crisis global inminente

Y lo que comentaba ayer Refinanciado tampoco es tan "utópico" y dejo un enlace que tiene cierto "paralelismo". Lo preocupante es que está en la más pura línea "orweliana" y hay que ir un poco más "allá" de estos "ensayos"...

- Bancos de EE.UU. equipan autos comprados a crédito con el 'botón de la muerte'

Y a estas horas sigue la presión en los MPs: Oro alrededor de los $1207 y Plata a $16,978... En el Oro parece que vamos a ver los mínimos anteriores y parece que no va a tardar en hacerlo. Ya están a "tiro de piedra"...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ya tenemos otra "pauta estacional" que no se ha cumplido este año y es que, históricamente, Septiembre siempre ha sido un mes muy favorable para el Oro...

- September precious metal price meltdown | MINING.com

Y dejo una interesante y, seguramente, polémica entrevista a Kal Koteche. Este analista es otro que ve mucho más potencial en la Plata...

- Kal Kotecha: going against the grain in five names - MINING.com

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 14:42 ----------

No es "Ciencia-Ficción"...

- Un virus iOS espía a manifestantes de Hong Kong, dice empresa de seguridad Por Reuters


----------



## sierramadre (1 Oct 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Da usted por hecho el que en forex hay que ir apalancado y no es asi.
> 
> Si no se aparanca no hay ni margin call ni leches en vinagre.



Pues entonces explíqueme por favor cómo mantiene una posición perdedora en forex sin margen.

¿Se le cierra automáticamente?

Creo que siempre hay que tener margen, lo que pasa es que mientras más vas apalancado te piden mas margen, además que pasa con el Rollover?

También hay que decir que el rollover no es fijo, varía según la operación, curiosamente aquellas en las que vas de puta madre, son las que lo aumentan.

También hay que decir que hay rollovers te benefician tan solo con el hecho de posicionarte, pero vamos, como norma general tienes que cuidar un montón de factores en contra a parte de la propia posición.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 23:37 ----------



Hombre, no hace mucho que un forero abrió un hilo en donde comentaba que por casualidad vió un documento en donde el ing solicitaba un presupuesto a una empresa de seguridad para cubrirlo en caso de quiebra.

Quizás alguien tenga el link...

Aclaro que estoy muy contento con el ing, y no comento estas cosas para despotricar contra ese banco, sino como sistema bancario en general.[/QUOTE]

Bueno, en vista de su contestacion pues veo que no tiene muy claro como funciona el forex, asi que no le recomiendo mi estrategia de cobertura-aprovechamiento de oportunidad ante una bajada del euro para la posterior compra de mp.

Para el que conozca bien el forex ya me ha entendido de sobra y por lo tanto sobran mas explicaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (1 Oct 2014)

Sin ánimo de discutir y dicho con todo el respeto 

En general supongo que si a las garantías le sumas tus "pulmones" y ese total es superior a la posición en si, considero que no estás realmente apalancado...
En cualquier caso, teniendo cabeza esto de los apalancamientos es un buen invento, un crédito al 0%.

Remarco lo de tener cabeza.

También quería comentar que hasta ver qué pasa con los 1,25-26 del EUR/USD no recomendaría el corto... yo no veo tan clara la paridad

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Oct 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Pues entonces explíqueme por favor cómo mantiene una posición perdedora en forex sin margen.
> 
> ¿Se le cierra automáticamente?
> 
> ...



Bueno, en vista de su contestacion pues veo que no tiene muy claro como funciona el forex, asi que no le recomiendo mi estrategia de cobertura-aprovechamiento de oportunidad ante una bajada del euro para la posterior compra de mp.

Para el que conozca bien el forex ya me ha entendido de sobra y por lo tanto sobran mas explicaciones.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]

Ignoraba que intentaba venderme algo, no se preocupe es evidente que no me interesa.

Prefiero ganarme la vida dando algo util a cambio y guardar mi excdente en dinero real.

No necesito mas, un consejo, no olvide lo que comento Fernabdo sobre la avaricia...

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 16:03 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> Pues entonces explíqueme por favor cómo mantiene una posición perdedora en forex sin margen.
> 
> ¿Se le cierra automáticamente?
> 
> ...



Bueno, en vista de su contestacion pues veo que no tiene muy claro como funciona el forex, asi que no le recomiendo mi estrategia de cobertura-aprovechamiento de oportunidad ante una bajada del euro para la posterior compra de mp.

Para el que conozca bien el forex ya me ha entendido de sobra y por lo tanto sobran mas explicaciones.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]

Ignoraba que intentaba venderme algo, no se preocupe es evidente que no me interesa.

Prefiero ganarme la vida dando algo util a cambio y guardar mi excedente en dinero real.

No necesito mas, un consejo, no olvide lo que comento Fernando sobre la ambicion...

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (1 Oct 2014)

No sé si alguno de Uds en la últimas semanas están siguiendo la bolsa de eeuu pero joer....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0dWXyTa2Cw


.. que gozada



: )


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Sin ánimo de discutir y dicho con todo el respeto
> 
> En general supongo que si a las garantías le sumas tus "pulmones" y ese total es superior a la posición en si, considero que no estás realmente apalancado...
> En cualquier caso, teniendo cabeza esto de los apalancamientos es un buen invento, un crédito al 0%.
> ...



Pero entonces cuando esto se vaya a la mierda no culpeis a nadie.

Porque esa actitud no es combatir el problema, es ser parte del problema.

Admito que esto no tiene solucion, hay que bailar mientras suene la musica.

Eso si, por buscar mps gratis novos vayais a quedar sin silla.

Saludos


----------



## sierramadre (1 Oct 2014)

Yo prefiero las sonrisas de los niños, la paz, las tardes de primavera, los globos de colores y mis posibles ganancias en lo que sea lo destino a subvencionar una fabrica de nubes.

Punto final por mi parte, la proxima vez que alguien pida alguna estrategia del tipo que sea me cosere los dedos entre si para no ensuciar el hilo 

Mis disculpas.


----------



## atom ant (1 Oct 2014)

El simil de las sillas es muy gráfico pero no va conmigo, siento que me prejuzgue en ese sentido pero en fin... Si por ejemplo estoy convencido que el 2000SP iba a ser duro de roer al menos a la primera, por qué no "apostar" sobre ello?... no sé, es divertido, soy feliz ganando dinerillo y no me considero parte de ningún problema.

en cualquier caso, creo que se trata de un malentendido simplemente, de eswtos habituales del internet

Saludos


----------



## carraca (1 Oct 2014)

Buenas. Quiero compartir una página como colectivo burbuja, en especial los podscats de economía directa. Los recomiendo, de hecho es la única "radio" que escucho. Perdonad si llego tarde en la recomendación pero hace poquito que os conozco y no he leído todos los mensajes del hilo.
Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Esa supuesta paridad entre el par EUR/USD no está contemplada para este año, aunque la verdad es que "ellos" sabrán lo que han "acordado" y es que la verticalidad de esta caída ha tenido que tener un gran "consenso" entre "manos fuertes"... Hay tanta sobreventa que no sería extraño un rebote muy violento, para después volver a caer hasta dónde hayan establecido... En lo personal, a corto plazo no veo que vaya más allá de 1,23/1,22. Aunque la única divisa en la que ahora me fijo es en el CHF y con el "rabillo" del ojo miró también el desastre que está sucediendo en las emergentes.

Por cierto, ya que comento sobre el CHF, os dejo un enlace muy relevante y se refiere al referendum que se hará en Suiza el próximo 30 de Noviembre para que su moneda esté respaldad en parte por Oro (20%). Bien, de aprobarse, el Banco Nacional de Suiza se vería obligado a comprar 1.500 toneladas de Oro en el plazo de tres años... Ni que decir tiene que si la propuesta sale adelante va a haber auténticas hostias por tener Francos Suizos y lo de las "hostias" se lo he copiado a Vidar de un comentario suyo al respecto en otro hilo.

- www.kitko.com/news/2014-09-30/Swiss...cting-Attention-Two-Months-Ahead-Of-Vote.html

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 19:24 ----------

Bueno, no hay manera de que entre el enlace, aunque lo más interesante ya os lo he resumido. Supongo que entrando en su web podréis buscar y leer la noticia entera.


----------



## pisces (1 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Bueno, no hay manera de que entre el enlace, aunque lo más interesante ya os lo he resumido. Supongo que entrando en su web podréis buscar y leer la noticia entera.



Parece que lo han recolocado (¿es éste al que te referias?):





> Swiss Gold Referendum Attracting Attention Two Months Ahead Of Vote
> By Neils Christensen, of Kitco News
> Tuesday September 30, 2014 1:05 PM
> 
> ...



"http://www.kitco.com/news/2014-09-30/Swiss-Gold-Referendum-Attracting-Attention-Two-Months-Ahead-Of-Vote.html"

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 19:44 ----------

Otro más dónde lo comentan:



> Wall Street Bear Discussion Board Index :: Swiss to vote on increasing their gold reserves ...
> Swiss to vote on increasing their gold reserves ...
> NP - Wed, Oct 1, 2014 - 07:55 AM
> 
> ...




Wall Street Bear Discussion Board: View Thread

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (1 Oct 2014)

La mano de dios debería aparecer en breve porque si pierde el 1935 contado, se va al 1900 de cabeza
en mi humilde opinión, claro

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 20:18 ----------




miaavg dijo:


> Acabamos de empezar Octubre
> 
> Idus de Octubre: 10 y 19
> 
> crashbolsa.com



de aquí a "La Pilarica" podría cambiar bastante el panorama.

Saludos


----------



## pgongan (1 Oct 2014)

Más madera: Vozpópuli - ¿Quiénes son los auténticos antisistema?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2014)

SI, pisces, es ese y gracias por enlazarlo.

Bueno, atom ant, me parece que estamos dentro de una "pauta estacional" y falta ver si en esta ocasión se cumple, aunque va camino de ello... Ahí, la "mano de Dios" (es de "otra" religión...) ejecutará en una dirección u otra, pero me temo que en esta ocasión no ayudará.

Gracias, pgongan por el aporte.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## carraca (1 Oct 2014)

La última calentita de Claudio Vargas.
El momento de los Tipos Duros - Rankia


----------



## pisces (1 Oct 2014)

No sé si se posteó en su tiempo pero en esta página web hablan de dos referendums :



> * Two Swiss gold referendum initiatives: “Save our Swiss Gold” and “The Gold Franc”*
> 
> Two Swiss initiatives to save the money and the gold of ordinary people against the establishment
> 
> ...



Two Swiss gold referendum initiatives:

¿Conocíais la segunda iniciativa?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2014)

Hola. pisces: SI conocía la segunda iniciativa, pero me parece más interesante y probable de aprobar la primera opción. Si que desconocía la gran proporción de Oro que ha vendido el Banco Nacional de Suiza, pensaba que esto estaba más controlado por las autoridades de aquel país y me consta que era así en el pasado. No, si cada día que pasa queda menos por "desmadrar"...

Desde luego, vamos a ver hasta qué punto los medios de comunicación de aquel país se involucraránn en el asunto del referendum y que, de momento, no tiene ninguna trascendencia a nivel internacional. Está claro que si los ciudadanos suizos aprueban la propuesta, tanto el Oro como el CHF pueden "volar"... 

Tendremos que esperar a que se acerque la fecha del 30 de Noviembre y, alrededor de esa fecha, deberían verse movimientos en torno al Oro. No es menos cierto que como no se apruebe la medida, el 
Oro puede recibir la "puntilla"...

Gracias por los enlaces y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Oct 2014)

El momento de los Tipos Duros - Rankia

Os traigo esto, que se que os gusta ; )


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2014)

Vamos con unas cuantas noticias...

¿Un ataque "zombi"? Más bien, parece que se están preparando para algo "gordo"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/sociedad/view/141877-kansas-preparado-apocalipsis-zombi

Siguiendo con la línea "orweliana"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/141947-facebook-fin-tarjetas-bancarias

Un ejemplo de "distensión"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/141955-eeuu-amenaza-rusa-china-guerra

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 00:09 ----------

Gracias, Ladrillófilo, pero ya nos lo había enlazado el conforero carraca. En cualquier caso, se agradece el interés.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Oct 2014)

ouch, no lo vi.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2014)

Interesante...

- The Daily Bell - Why Is Alan Greenspan Writing This Article?


----------



## nicklessss (2 Oct 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El momento de los Tipos Duros - Rankia
> 
> Os traigo esto, que se que os gusta ; )



BRUTAL ! 
:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## esseri (2 Oct 2014)

fernandojshok 2538551 dijo:


> Vamos con unas cuantas noticias...
> 
> ¿Un ataque "zombi"? Más bien, parece que se están preparando para algo "gordo"...
> 
> - http://actualidad.rt.com/sociedad/view/141877-kansas-preparado-apocalipsis-zombi




Lo k es evidente es k no les importa un pijo k la gente lo piense y tenerlos bien akojonaítos para k respalden kualkier desmán de su siniestra makinaria gubernamental.

La doktrina del shok de la guerra fría la van a dejar a la altura de Kaperuzita roja. Kon 4 árabes en toyota y un kapítulo de walking dead, en el extramuros yanki, a rezar toka...manda kojones.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Sobre el tema de los "zombíes" y su p. madre ya lo hemos tratado en este hilo y creo que lo debatí con Refinanciado. Bien, aunque esto es más actual de lo que la gente pueda imaginarse en los Estados Unidos, no es menos cierto que hay que estar "ciego" para no ver lo que hay detrás. De producirse un atentado de falsa bandera en aquel país, no sería extraño que fuera de unas características bastante más letales de lo que fue el 11-S y allí se especula con que pudiera ser de tipo nuclear, químico o bacteriológico...

Aprovecho para dejar el enlace a un buen artículo de Geopolítica...

- Las caras de una geopolítica brutal

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Oct 2014)

A ver qué dice draghi el iluminati a las 14;30 porque puede ser decisivo...

Saludos


----------



## pisces (2 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. pisces: SI conocía la segunda iniciativa, pero me parece más interesante y probable de aprobar la primera opción. Si que desconocía la gran proporción de Oro que ha vendido el Banco Nacional de Suiza, *pensaba que esto estaba más controlado por las autoridades de aquel país y me consta que era así en el pasado. No, si cada día que pasa queda menos por "desmadrar"*...
> 
> Desde luego, vamos a ver hasta qué punto los medios de comunicación de aquel país se involucraránn en el asunto del referendum y que, de momento, no tiene ninguna trascendencia a nivel internacional. Está claro que si los ciudadanos suizos aprueban la propuesta, tanto el Oro como el CHF pueden "volar"...
> 
> ...



¿Crees que conseguirán la indiferencia de la ciudadanía ante el referendum? porque si no consiguen llevar adelante la iniciativa creo que habrán logrado confundir al personal precio con valor. Un sistema de manipulación muy sutil y sofisticado. Esa es la línea roja que temo crucen, y más en Suiza que se supone tienen las ideas más claras.

Y respecto al enlace que cuelgas: 

Las caras de una geopolítica brutal

Hace tiempo se colgó ésto:







...de este enlace:

Of human brains and human governance | The Paper Empire

Quizás un tanto simplista en su explicación pero creo que tiene su miga.

...Y este otro:

Why (Some) Psychopaths Make Great CEOs - Forbes

...un artículo publicado en Forbes, precisamente

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (2 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Sobre el tema de los "zombíes" y su p. madre ya lo hemos tratado en este hilo y creo que lo debatí con Refinanciado. Bien, aunque esto es más actual de lo que la gente pueda imaginarse en los Estados Unidos, no es menos cierto que hay que estar "ciego" para no ver lo que hay detrás. De producirse un atentado de falsa bandera en aquel país, no sería extraño que fuera de unas características bastante más letales de lo que fue el 11-S y allí se especula con que pudiera ser de tipo nuclear, químico o bacteriológico...



Evidente, sí. Kon lo k sólo los ziegos no respaldarían un atake al mismísimo Vatikano si al sheriff de turno le diese por ahí.

Ahora hazìa falta saber si a la kastuza yanki le intresan más sus súbditos...o una patente de korso para porkulear sin límite k perpetúe sus txantxullos.


----------



## pisces (2 Oct 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> La primera iniciativa o propuesta de ley es el respaldo del CHF con un 20% de Oro soberano.
> 
> Reflexión:
> 
> ...



Gracias miaavg por tu respuesta. Entonces entiendo que la segunda iniciativa es realmente la importante. Si lo consiguen lograrían *REEDUCAR* al ciudadano sobre el significado de Valor, pienso. Y quizá ello tuviera un efecto bola de nieve en el resto de países limítrofes.

Saludos


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Oct 2014)

Siempre se "educa"hacia el camino que ellos ya caminaron(prepararon),así como el canario avisa en la mina,nosotros estaremos avisados de que países van teniendo oro en sus búnkeres,así como vayan actuando como los suizos...me temo que el próximo no serán los yanquis,porque con telarañas no van muy lejos...en cambio los chinos-rusos hace tiempo que se preparan,lo contrario que nosotros(recordar a Solbes)
Un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (2 Oct 2014)

tic tac tic tac tic....

15 minutos para que Draghi abra su boquita de piñón...

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:37 ----------

draghi llega tarde, todavía no ha aparecido

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:39 ----------

ahi llega el iluminati malabarista

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 15:00 ----------

redoble de tambores y....

... nada nuevo bajo el Sol

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 15:00 ----------

Fin de la retransmisión


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# pisces: Para mí es muy importante el resultado del referendum del 30 de Noviembre en Suiza. Básicamente, porque nos servirá para "testear" hasta dónde ha llegado la identificación de "valor", es decir entre "papel" (Fiat) y "físico" (Oro) y es doblemente relevante porque la consulta se produce en un país modélico en cuanto a la formación ciudadana y cultural de su población.

La "lógica", pisces, me dice que la propuesta debiera salir adelante, pero veremos qué "presiones" pueden haber sobre la opinión pública y es que la compra de las 1.500 toneladas de Oro no es "moco de pavo" para el Banco Nacional de Suiza, aunque sea en un período de tres años. No es porque no tengan "dinero" más que suficiente para llevarlo a cabo, pero claro hay muchos intereses "cruzados", tanto en Occidente como en Oriente, y luego la producción mundial es la que es... Y ésta última haría que el precio del Oro tuviera que subir SI o SI, porque la demanda sería desequilibrante respecto a la oferta y, además, estamos hablando de "FISICO"...

Por otro lado, insisto en que si se impone el NO en el referendum, pues el Oro me temo que quedaría muy tocado y es que Suiza, en materia financiera, es un referente en todo el mundo.

El conforero miaavg nos ha dado unos espléndidos razonamientos, pero sigo viendo mejor la primera opción y es que sería un primer paso de carácter legislativo, aparte de ser más "masticable" para la población suiza. Conozco un poco ese país y tengo claro que una vuelta total y exclusiva al Patrón Oro no sería aceptada allí, por eso mismo creo que se ha puesto esa limitación en el 20%.

# karlilatúnya: No sabemos qué es lo que pretenden realmente rusos y chinos en relación al Oro, pero una cosa son los Gobiernos y otra muy diferente su población. Por ejemplo, en Rusia un ciudadano normal tiene prohibido el acceso al Oro de "inversión" (hablo de "físico") y en China era así hasta hace muy pocos años. Ambos son regímenes totalitarios y el primero ya deja claro que el Oro lo quiere para la "Dirección" del país. Y China tiene una larga tradición "confiscatoria"... No, no vendamos "humo", ya que éstos dos países no van a suponer ninguna solución y mucho menos van a adoptar un Patrón Oro. Otra cosa es que el Oro forme parte de esa "cesta" de la que tanto se oye hablar y que cada día me ofrece más dudas... Aparte de que hay una cuestión que se OBVIANDO demasiado: ¿Cuánto Oro necesitan Rusia y China para respaldar su "papel"? No olvidemos que es la misma MIERDA que el USD, Yen, EUR...

#esseri: A las "élites" les importa un rábano cualquier ciudadano, aunque sea de su "país", y ya se vio con lo sucedido el 11-S. Sin embargo, la ciudadanía de los Estados Unidos tiene una gran conciencia a la hora de defender sus derechos, aparte de la "capacidad" para hacerlo, y ése es uno de los principales "quebraderos" de cabeza de los distintos Gobiernos americanos. Y es que la 2ª Enmienda marca mucho la "diferencia" entre las distintas constituciones existentes en el mundo... ¿No te parece?

Dejo una interesante entrevista a Jim Rickards...

- Rickards sobre la manipulación del precio del oro por el BIS

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Parri (2 Oct 2014)

Mayor caída del ibex desde enero.

Draghi decepciona a los inversores y el Ibex 35 cae un 3% | Mercados | Cinco Días

Un artículo que me gusta leer todos los años por octubre.

'Ser en octubre': por qu las crisis financieras suceden cuando suceden? - Libertad Digital

Si a esto añadimos las últimas declaraciones de Draghi, Lagarde y Yellen literalmente acojonados (ahora ya no sacan pecho) y las materias
primas bajando a piñón como en 2008, tenemos muchos ingredientes en la coctelera.


----------



## atom ant (2 Oct 2014)

el sp recortó sus cien puntitos desde máx y ya ha recuperado 20.
ya veremos pero, mañana el ibex puede dar una alegría a tres o cuatro

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ya veremos... El cierre de las 20:00 en el Ibex-35 ha sido de sólo un +0,20%, por tanto... A expensas de los cierres en las Bolsas americanas y a lo que suceda en la sesión asiática. En mí opinión, todavía queda mucho margen de caída... Además, las valoraciones de las Bolsas no se sostienen si tenemos en cuenta la situación económica global y las pésimas perspectivas futuras que tiene.

En fin, sigo las Bolsas por muchas razones, pero no estoy dentro de ellas, aunque si corrigen fuerte es posible que haga algún movimiento en alguno de los fondos conservadores que tengo. En los Planes de Pensiones NO porque me van de "coña" y eso que no tienen nada de Bolsa.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

Hola, bankiero: Pues, la verdad, yo ahora no veo "catalizadores" para comprar en el Oro y es que cada vez lo veo más débil. Con lo que ha pasado hoy en las Bolsas debierá haber subido su cotización y no ese mero "racaneo"... Hace unos minutos estaba a $1214,90 y yo sigo viéndolo bajista, aunque pueda tener una reacción al alza si la corrección en las Bolsas "profundiza" bastante más.

¿Vender por debajo de $1210? Los que vamos en "físico" no tenemos ni pajolera idea de que es eso... En todo caso, aguantar el "Via Crucis" y esperar que vengan tiempos mejores y sino ya cumplirá su "objetivo" en el momento "adecuado"... De todas formas, ayer hubo un momento en que lo ví cotizar a $1206,10...

Y dejo un enlace sobre la Plata y los "números" no salen y por algo que se llama "costes de producción"...

Q2 2014 Primary Silver Miner Update: Increased Production… Falling Profits : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Recaudador (3 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fre-mayor-retirada-de-fondos-de-historia.html


----------



## Parri (3 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo una interesante entrevista a Jim Rickards...
> 
> - Rickards sobre la manipulación del precio del oro por el BIS



Muy interesante lo que dice Jim Rickards, sobre todo esto:

*"Curiosamente el BIS, aproximadamente hace un mes, emitió una advertencia de riesgo sistémico. Ellos dijeron que el sistema está peligrosamente cerca del colapso. Unas semanas más tarde, el FMI emitió una similar. Y luego la semana pasada los ministros de Finanzas del G-20, se reunieron en Australia y emitieron una advertencia. ¿Cuál fue la última vez que vio a los tres más poderosos organismos financieros multilaterales BIS, FMI y el G-20 emitiendo advertencias? Yo nunca he visto eso antes. Ellos le están diciendo que el sistema se va a colapsar. Nos están advirtiendo. La gente lo ignora. Creo que nunca he visto nada como esto. He estado en las finanzas internacionales desde 1974 y nunca he visto una situación como esta…"*

¿Os falta alguna pieza en el puzzle?


----------



## esseri (3 Oct 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que dice Jim Rickards, sobre todo esto:
> 
> *"Curiosamente el BIS, aproximadamente hace un mes, emitió una advertencia de riesgo sistémico. Ellos dijeron que el sistema está peligrosamente cerca del colapso. Unas semanas más tarde, el FMI emitió una similar. Y luego la semana pasada los ministros de Finanzas del G-20, se reunieron en Australia y emitieron una advertencia. ¿Cuál fue la última vez que vio a los tres más poderosos organismos financieros multilaterales BIS, FMI y el G-20 emitiendo advertencias? Yo nunca he visto eso antes. Ellos le están diciendo que el sistema se va a colapsar. Nos están advirtiendo. La gente lo ignora. Creo que nunca he visto nada como esto. He estado en las finanzas internacionales desde 1974 y nunca he visto una situación como esta…"*
> 
> ¿Os falta alguna pieza en el puzzle?



Respecto a las perspektivas metaleras,la de siempre.

Kuánto metal tiene Jim Rikards y sus kompis de su klub de golf ?


----------



## atom ant (3 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Ya veremos... El cierre de las 20:00 en el Ibex-35 ha sido de sólo un +0,20%, por tanto... A expensas de los cierres en las Bolsas americanas y a lo que suceda en la sesión asiática. En mí opinión, todavía queda mucho margen de caída... Además, las valoraciones de las Bolsas no se sostienen si tenemos en cuenta la situación económica global y las pésimas perspectivas futuras que tiene.



Hola, buenos días Fernando, no sé si le he comentado alguna vez que uno de los placeres de la vida es ojear por las mañanas este hilo.

No recordaba que el fut del IBEX ahora cierra a las 8.. reconozco que no lo sigo, pero como consuelo, dicen que si EEUU sube, al final tira del carro de todas las bolsas.

La pauta que le veo al SP desde el final de 2012 es la de un estrecho canal alcista acelerado con media docena de recortes de aprox 100 puntos. esta vez el recorte no comenzó en la parte superior del canal y durante un par de horas llegó a perderlo pero ya lo recuperó.

Dos mensajes contradictorios, ciertamente... Por un lado posible techo pero tampoco le veo ganas de caer... sospecho que esos 2000fut SP van a brindarnos unas cuantas buenas olas.

y, en fin, divagaciones matutinas

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Parri: Pues, la verdad, es que ya hace tiempo que esto se veía venir... Nunca ha habido "brotes verdes" ni aquí ni en casi ningún lado. Todo ha sido un "maquillaje" contable y siguen MINTIENDO... Por ejemplo, anteayer hemos tenido al gilipollas de turno diciendo que la luz no ha subido en lo que va de año y eso que es el responsable del sector. Es para meterle las facturas por el hocico... Y otra a la que le hace falta un bozal es a la que dice que "ellos" han salvado a la Sanidad y a la Enseñanza... ¡Menudos GHDLGP!

# esseri: Me temo que desconoces a Jim Rickards y que para mí es un "referente". Te dejo un enlace para que veas que no es un simple "vendedor" de MPs, ya que obviamente no le hace falta... Y es muy aconsejable leer a este hombre.

- James G. Rickards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

# atom ant: Si que recuerdo una ocasión en que comentastes que te gustaba pasarte por este hilo durante las mañanas. Bueno, entiendo que es bastante ameno y siempre hay alguna noticia relevante. Sí, el futuro del Ibex-35 cierra a las 20:00.

En el S&P 500 veremos bastantes cosas, pero fuera de alguna corrección -que puede ser fuerte- parece que sigue siendo alcista. En fin, está tan "desvirtuado" todo que ya NADA es imposible. Ahora bien, sigo en mis "trece" de que acabaremos asistiendo a un Crack de considerables dimensiones, pero desde luego no va a ser este año y habrá que estar atentos a los dos próximos años, especialmente al 2016...

Os dejo un enlace sobre nuestros "amigos" y "socios" comunitarios... No sé, pero con éstos para qué queremos enemigos...

- Conjura franco-alemana: el BCE maniobra para hundir a la banca española - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos a todos.


----------



## esseri (3 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Me temo que desconoces a Jim Rickards y que para mí es un "referente". Te dejo un enlace para que veas que no es un simple "vendedor" de MPs, ya que obviamente no le hace falta....



Yo no kreo k sea un simple vendedor de MPs. Lo k kisiera - y entiendo komo la pieza del puzzle sobre la k preguntaba Parri - es saber kuánto metal tiene él y los de su kuerda. 

Todo lo demás, es obvio k apunta a un tortazo Fíat. Pero ante una krisis monetaria , es evidente k kienes dispongan de Fíat, lo usarán para hazerse kon aktivos sólidos. Y es su idea de solidez y su respuesta konsekuente, más allá de sus deklaraziones ( no las de Rikards, las de kualkier agente bien posizionado en el stablishment aktual ) ...las k kedan por kontrastar. El temor a una krisis Fíat no es argumento k sorprenda al lektor medio de este foro.

Si están poniendo su pasta donde ponen su boka, ya es otro kantar. Y ésa, en mi mi opinión, la pieza k falta en el puzzle, k, efektivamente, kada día está más definido.

Un ejemplo : ayer posteaban en otro hilo metalero k un 28% de la poblazión alemana konsideraba el oro komomla mejor inversión ante la krisis ( zito de memoria ). Aunke sepamos haze tiempo k en Txina e India esa tendenzia es aún mayor , kreo k la opinión de ciudadanos okzidentales, a los k se supone ziertas "garantías de propiedad" más k kuestionables en regímenes komo el txino o el indio, es un salto kualitativo en esa kuestión, aunke la notizia kontraste una tendenzia idéntika...a mi juizio, "dize" mutxo más. Si a ello unimos k el país al k pertenezen es de la muerda Usana ( a nivel de puro perrito faldero a vezes ) y por lo tanto, posiblemente se kuente en ese "bloke" tras un reset Fíat...pues aún dize bastante más.

De kualkier modo, insisto...bóvedas patrias y grandes kapitales , ambas de Okzidente. Ésa es la prueba del 9 y la pieza k falta. Kon el resto , siendo kada vez más klaro, no keda sino koinzidir.


----------



## el juli (3 Oct 2014)

Es realmente dificil y molesto leerte


----------



## esseri (3 Oct 2014)

La tendenzia hinversorah trasziende Asia. Pinzeladas...pero en la direkzión apuntada.

Perth Mint: Los inversores vuelven a comprar a estos precios


(OroyFinanzas.com) – El Perth Mint, la única refinería de oro de Australia y el segundo mayor productor mundial después de China, ha elevado la venta de monedas de oro y* lingotes a 68.781 onzas en septiembre, su nivel más alto desde octubre del año pasado.* Los lingotes acuñados, que van desde 1 gramo hasta 100 gramos, aumentaron un 37 por ciento a 12.238 onzas, siendo los inversores en Alemania y los EE.UU. los mayores compradores.* “Cuanto más grande es el lingote de oro que usted compra, menos es la prima por onza, así que lo que estamos encontrando es que los inversores inteligentes están comprando lingotes de oro acuñados,” dijo el gerente mayorista Perth Mint Neil Vance. “Es en el precio de ahora … donde algunos de los inversionistas están regresando al mercado de nuevo.”

La Casa de la Moneda de Perth no es el único negocio del oro que nota un aumento en la demanda. La Casa de la* Moneda de EE.UU. (US Mint) reveló esta semana que las ventas de monedas de oro aumentaron más del doble con respecto a agosto, aumentó 58.000 onzas, el más alto desde enero. El fuerte apetito de los inversores se produce después de que el precio del oro cayerá un 6,1 por ciento en septiembre a 1.220,30 dólares la onza, su nivel más bajo desde enero de este año.

patrocinio

Vance se sorprende de que el precio del oro se haya mantenido en mínimos de nueve meses, teniendo en cuenta que el interés de los inversores va en aumento y las tensiones en el Oriente Medio están aumentando. El precio del oro normalmente hace picos en tiempos de incertidumbre mundial, ya que se considera tradicionalmente un activo seguro. Pero según el análisis y la estrategia de la administración de Perth Mint, Bron Suchecki, la demanda de lingotes de oro más grandes – 1 kilogramo o más – necesitan recuperar el impulso antes de que el precio mundial del oro comienza a apreciarse. Él está viendo signos prometedores con compradores asiáticos, que representan alrededor del 80 por ciento de las ventas de Perth Mint por volumen, que vuelven al mercado.

Suchecki aseguró que los compradores de China y la India compran las lingotes de 1 kilogramo, que valen unos 45.000 dólares cada uno y se funden para hacer joyas y otros artículos. “Esa demanda ha sido apagada, probablemente hasta el último mes. Las primas eran bastante bajas y no había mucho interés”, reconoció Suchecki. “Pero *tan pronto como los precios se debilitaron a estos niveles de $ US1200, hemos visto un verdadero repunte en la demanda de lingotes de 1 kilogramo fuera de China, por lo que las primas se han recuperado con bastante fuerza*.”

Tremaine, director gerente de las cámaras de seguridad que opera en Melbourne y Sydney, dijo que los lingotes de 1 kilogramo también eran populares entre los inversores. La mayoría de sus clientes almacenan una mezcla de esos lingotes y monedas. “El inversor tipo lo mira desde la perspectiva de los seguros”, afirmó Tremaine. “A ellos les gustan los lingotes y monedas más pequeños, ya que pueden proporcionar liquidez inmediata en caso de que algo vaya mal y tienen los más grandes como una póliza de seguro.”* “Ellos los tienen en cuenta … si el mercado se derrumbe.”

Dijo que uno de sus clientes, un inversionista de bienes tangibles, estaba comprando alrededor de 250.000 dólares de los lingotes como cobertura, frente a una caída en el mercado inmobiliario. Los precios nacionales de la vivienda en Australia han aumentado en un 10 por ciento en el último año, pero un 12 por ciento en Melbourne y el 15 por ciento en Sydney. El aumento ha hecho que el Banco de la Reserva iniciara la redacción de nuevos reglas para sacar algo de la espuma de los inversores del mercado inmobiliario.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Yo no kreo k sea un simple vendedor de MPs. Lo k kisiera - y entiendo komo la pieza del puzzle sobre la k preguntaba Parri - es saber kuánto metal tiene él y los de su kuerda.
> 
> Todo lo demás, es obvio k apunta a un tortazo Fíat. Pero ante una krisis monetaria , es evidente k kienes dispongan de Fíat, lo usarán para hazerse kon aktivos sólidos. Y es su idea de solidez y su respuesta konsekuente, más allá de sus deklaraziones ( no las de Rikards, las de kualkier agente bien posizionado en el stablishment aktual ) ...las k kedan por kontrastar. El temor a una krisis Fíat no es argumento k sorprenda al lektor medio de este foro.
> 
> ...



Hola, esseri: Pienso que es irrelevante cuánto Oro "físico" pueda tener Jim Rickards y los que tú denominas de su "cuerda". Aún contando con fuerte poder adquisitivo no dejan de ser particulares y hay que mirar un poco más "arriba" y es donde se encuentran las "manos fuertes". Es indudable que existen particulares que cuentan con mucho Oro y en ese sentido destaca Ron Paul, ex-congresista republicano por Texas.

Además, es que formulas una pregunta a la que NUNCA tendrás respuesta: por "lógica" y también por simple estrategia, NADIE declarará públicamente el Oro que pueda tener. Vamos, si yo no lo haría, que soy un "don nadie" en ese mundo, pues mucho menos quienes sí tienen una parte más o menos importante de su Patrimonio colocado ahí.

Está claro también que todas las grandes fortunas cuentan con Oro entre sus principales activos y, por regla general, los que tienen grandes Patrimonios pueden ser cualquier cosa, menos "idiotas" con su "dinero". Por tanto, dentro de una lógica diversificación, saben también que tienen que "cubrirse" ante los muchos imprevistos que suelen sucederse periódicamente en el mundo económico-financiero.

Mira, esser, los alemanes cuentan en su haber con dos Guerras Mundiales y desde siempre han sabido lo que es dinero y esa consideración siempre la han tenido allí los MPs. A mí esa encuesta que me refieres del 28% no es significativa, pues ya te digo que una encuesta similar en otros tiempos hubiera duplicado o triplicado fácilmente esa cifra. Por tanto, la lectura que hago es que el dinero Fiat cada vez está más "aceptado" dentro de la Sociedad e imagino que la "disidencia" viene de aquellos que tienen conocimientos actualizados de Economía e Historia, es decir como algunos "iluminados" que andamos por este hilo.

Y en cuanto a la "realidad" del Sistema Ponzi es fácil de calcular y yo me dejaría de "especulaciones" sobre lo que pueda haber por ahí, ya sea en Occidente y Oriente o en el "tránsito" actual que pueda haber de un lugar a otro. Tampoco tengo claro que ese Oro sea sólo "Oriental", ya que hay grandes fortunas occidentales que tienen parte de su Patrimonio en Singapur, Malasia, Hong Kong, Macao, etc., etc.

Tienes la "prueba del algodón" en ese referendum propuesto en Suiza: si son precisas 1.500 toneladas de Oro que sumar a las aproximadamente 1.040 que ya tienen sólo para respaldar el 20% del Franco Suizo, pues ya me dirás de qué cantidades estamos hablando y eso que me refiero a una divisa de las más sólidas del mundo y que pertenece a una economía próspera y no endeudada. Si lo trasladamos a otras divisas y países más importantes es que no existe Oro en todo el planeta para cubrir esa ingente cantidad de "papel-MIERDA" que circula por el mundo. Vamos, que para calcular esto no hay que ir a ninguna Universidad y es que son matemáticas de "básica".

Bueno, hace un rato he mirado la cotización del Oro y se van cumpliendo las perspectivas que en su momento comenté en relación a éste. Por tanto, sigo recomendando tener paciencia y mayor "claridad" antes de volver a posicionarse en el mismo. Los "nuevos" son otra cosa y deben "procesar" convenientemente toda la información y decidir por sí mismos.

Y dejo algo ya viejo, pero que de tanto en tanto vale la pena volver a "recordarlo"...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7-b7YnVgoQ

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (3 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Yo no kreo k sea un simple vendedor de MPs. Lo k kisiera - y entiendo komo la pieza del puzzle sobre la k preguntaba Parri - es saber kuánto metal tiene él y los de su kuerda.
> 
> Todo lo demás, es obvio k apunta a un tortazo Fíat. Pero ante una krisis monetaria , es evidente k kienes dispongan de Fíat, lo usarán para hazerse kon aktivos sólidos. Y es su idea de solidez y su respuesta konsekuente, más allá de sus deklaraziones ( no las de Rikards, las de kualkier agente bien posizionado en el stablishment aktual ) ...las k kedan por kontrastar. El temor a una krisis Fíat no es argumento k sorprenda al lektor medio de este foro.
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de trolear:

¿De verdad que no puedes escribir un poquito mejor?
Te seré sincero, cuesta leer mucho tu mensaje, hay que leerlo palabra a palabra.

Si lo que pretendes es que no te lean, vale, perfecto, pero si quieres que te lean sigue las reglas del español.


----------



## esseri (3 Oct 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No escribe así para fastidiarnos. Simplemente quiere evitar que los programas de rastreo automático identifiquen sus mensajes.



Para intentar fastidiar eskribiendo así kuando kon un klik senzillamente no existes...haría falta un auténtiko gilipollas.

Para ser fastidiado, otro. Y kuantos otros kisieran serlo.



No hay agresión ni agredidos, verdá ? Sepultamos de una vez el patétiko oxtópik diario ?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

Hola, putabolsa: Me alegro que te haya gustado el vídeo de Ron Paul. Es de Julio de 2011 y a continuación te pongo otro mucho más brillante de Ron Paul vs Bernanke y que creo es de Febrero de 2012. Por cierto, el ejemplo que utiliza como "dinero" es una moneda de Plata y esto para aquellos "goldbugs" que no la consideran como tal. Afortunadamente, hay gente bastante más sabía que no lo ven así, caso de Ron Paul -que es un "goldbug"-, Hugo Salinas, etc.

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olEt2Zqs8SE

Hola, miaavg: Mira, siempre hay que partir desde un punto "X" e intentar retomar la situación a como era antes de la abolición del Patrón Oro es totalmente IMPOSIBLE y -¡ojo!- que entiendo tu posicionamiento, pero también tengo muy claro que me iré de este mundo sin volver a ver el Patrón Oro...

Y en el referendum suizo del 30 de Noviembre, se requiere al Banco Nacional de Suiza que sus activos se mantengan en un 20% en Oro. De alguna manera, yo "interpreto" que esos activos son un "respaldo" y una "garantía" para el Franco Suizo y no cabe duda de que esa misma "interpretación" la tendría el mundo financiero. Y eso ya lo he podido leer en distintos medios relacionados con el mismo.

No es menos cierto que hay una fuerte presión política por parte del Poder de aquel país, ya sea desde el Gobierno como a nivel parlamentario. En su momento, en la cámara baja del parlamento suizo votaron 129 a 20, con 25 abstenciones contra el plan. O sea que parece que no va a haber "milagro"... ¿O SI? Por esperar, que no quede.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Oct 2014)

Tarjetas en "B" ("opacas"), para que luego digan que no se pueden hacer los mil y un trapicheos de manera virtual.

Hacienda investigará si las empresas del Ibex 35 emplean tarjetas opacas como las de Caja Madrid

Si es lo más fácil y por eso les encanta, pueden hundir países con un click, untar a los amiguetes, dar el precio que quieran a las cosas aunque sean bienes reales, tangibles...

Si con este tipo de cosas te das cuenta del porqué esa obsesión por mantener el dinero fiat a toda costa, si es que pueden hacer literalmente lo que quieran.

A saber lo que estarán haciendo o al menos tienen la capacidad de hacer...


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Oct 2014)

Supongo que a la mayoría de enchufados se la suda, mientras estarán construyendo su Elysium particular, como estos:

La megalomanía de los multimillonarios nigerianos

Ya no se cortan un pelo, manipulan leyes, utilizan nuestros recursos, todo lo que haga falta para que ellos sigan viviendo a tope, mientras cada vez más seres humanos se hunden en la miseria y subsistencia.

Al menos que yo sepa, no pueden convertir los mps que poseemos en nada, siempre seguirán siendo mps


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

Es que ya no nos puede sorprender NADA. Lo que enlazo a continuación es, sencillamente, ALUCINANTE...

- INCOMPETENCIA MADE IN USA…(y una revelación sospechosa) | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Oct 2014)

Fernando, esto no me parece incompetencia, sino más bien algo intencionado.

Restringes el acceso a la sanidad y metes una enfermedad inusual (que la gente no tenga defensas naturales para contrarrestarla) y que obtienes...?

No olvidemos que con la crisis, en Grecia volvieron enfermedades erradicadas, sólo bastó recortar sanidad y permitir una inmigración descontrolada... cosa que está sucediendo aquí.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado, ¿Recuerdas cuando debatimos sobre los "zombíes"? Pues ves atando "cabos" sobre muchas de las cosas que hemos comentado en el hilo. A fin de cuentas todo parece que está más "conectado" de lo que nos podemos imaginar... Y sobre este "resurgimiento" del Ebola habría mucha "tela que cortar"...

Retomando el hilo, dejo un enlace donde se percibe que el pesimismo cada vez está más instalado en el Oro... Bueno, la Plata no le anda a la zaga, pero parece que por ella se está pagando bastante más por encima del Spot y es que se está haciendo más evidente el desacople entre "papel" y "físico"... Dejo otro enlace a propósito de esto y es lo que acaba de editar Guillermo Barba.

- Gold drops below $1,200/oz - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: FUNDAMENTOS Y DEMANDA DE ORO Y PLATA, MÁS FUERTES QUE NUNCA

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Oct 2014)

Así es Fernando, solo basta atar unos pocos cabos para deducir el camino al que nos llevan.

Ahora vi una noticia sobre el origen del sida, ¿y a que viene eso? ¿se han puesto de moda las enfermedades o que?

No olvidemos que los usanos conservan el virus de la viruela, a esd si hay que tenerle miedo.

Aunque creo que bastaría con dejar unos cuantos perros rabiosos por ahí y si que harían mucha pupa.

En fin, solo somos meros espectadores.

Volviendo al tema, interesante tus links, yo vengo comentado hace algún tiempo que aunque bajen los mps en dólares, si el euro sigue bajando no nos serviría de nada.

Sigo viendo las onzas como hace algunos meses, es decir, 1000€ +-5%, y si tienes dólares pues te enfrentas a un buen premium, así que más de lo mismo. 

No discuto que la onza pueda llegar a los 1050 usd, pero tendríamos a un euro mas abajo, me hace pensar que hay un acuerdo sobre un precio sobre la onza en europa a estos niveles.

Y a ver quien es el guapo que va a acumular dólares para comprar oro, si precisamente el que compra oro es para protegerse del dólar y para todo lo demás esta el premium.

Por cierto, vaya premiums se pagan por ahí y ni con esas se baja la demanda. Es una situación surrealista, una pena no ser más pudiente y poder comprar más, pero en fin, cada uno lo que puede.


----------



## antonio1960 (4 Oct 2014)

1150 y 16 que será primero ?


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Volviendo al tema, interesante tus links, yo vengo comentado hace algún tiempo que aunque bajen los mps en dólares, si el euro sigue bajando no nos serviría de nada.
> 
> Sigo viendo las onzas como hace algunos meses, es decir, 1000€ +-5%, y si tienes dólares pues te enfrentas a un buen premium, así que más de lo mismo.



No serviría al komprar....si el euro sigue esa tendenzia y el metal remonta , sí ( defiendes la bajada de los euros k pagaste y la rentabilidad keda a merzed de la evolución del metal ). Y ya hoy se nezesitan más euros para pagar lo k tuvieses ya ,pues tus onzas valdrían menos euros.

Todo keda a expensas de la evoluzión metalera.


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYyHFZ8Hcvk&list=UUzyxFWsUAL_4GyR9wGQedeA


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Si sólo fuera lo de la viruela, pero tienen cosas peores... Llevamos unos años en que "algo" está sucediendo alrededor de todo este tema. Que si los pollos y los cerdos cogen la "gripe" (aviar, porcina...), que si las vacas se vuelven "locas" y ahora ya nos toca a los humanos... Quizás, dadas las características del hilo, podamos ir haciendo un seguimiento a todo esto, porque la gente desconoce lo que se está moviendo alrededor de ello y se "traga" la información oficial que no suele decir nada... 

Bueno, Refinanciado, todo se tiene que realizar con "fundamento", es decir tú estás empezando en tu periplo ya "maduro" por esta vida. Por tanto, te toca pasar por donde hemos pasado la mayoría, o sea tirar adelante la familia, pagar y si "sobra" algo, teniendo "X" percepciones respecto al "porvenir", pues se pueden comprar MPs, pero tampoco te "marees" con ello. Lo primero es lo primero...

Hola, esseri: Refinanciado no dice nada que no sea cierto. Él y yo hemos comprado Oro recientemente en los entornos de los $1300 y con el Euro a 1,37, así que a corto plazo no estamos "perdiendo" nada. Evidentemente, esa es la "foto" actual, luego hay quienes hayan comprado más arriba o más abajo, promediado en el tiempo, etc.

De todas formas, quizás, esseri no acabas de entender el "concepto" que tenemos los "metaleros", vamos a decir "clásicos". Me explico: ¿Sabes que es "atesorar"? Pues nosotros lo hacemos en el tiempo, promediando las compras, y muy alejados del "ruido" de las cotizaciones. Entiendo que es difícil de comprender, puesto que a nosotros no nos "crispa" que el precio nos sugiera que estamos "perdiendo" y al revés cuando "ganamos". Fijate en un factor: nosotros cuando vemos "caer el cuchillo" más nos motivamos a comprar y aquí, claro está, ya depende de los recursos económicos de cada cual. Por eso mismo, la Plata suele ser una buena alternativa y por algo es también el MP "pobre"...

esseri, que los MPs puedan caer bastante más no sería extraño y es que esos altibajos tan fuertes en los precios son comunes en todos los mercados de Materias Primas. Y es fácil de comprobar si le echas un ojo al Cafe, Cacao, Azúcar, Algodón y un larguísimo etcétera.

Por todo ello, y ya para los neófitos, es tan importante conocer y entender el "producto". Los MPs son un activo con unas particularidades muy especiales y no es apto para todo el mundo, aunque debiera serlo si no hubiera habido un punto de inflexión en la Historia monetaria reciente, vamos de 1971 en adelante...

Dejo un excelente artículo de Leopoldo Abadía y que pena que el "talento" esté tan alejado de los centros de "Poder" de nuestro país...

- Cristóbal y el presupuesto de mi familia - Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> No serviría al komprar....si el euro sigue esa tendenzia y el metal remonta , sí ( defiendes la bajada de los euros k pagaste y la rentabilidad keda a merzed de la evolución del metal ). Y ya hoy se nezesitan más euros para pagar lo k tuvieses ya ,pues tus onzas valdrían menos euros.
> 
> Todo keda a expensas de la evoluzión metalera.



Eso nos lleva a definir realmente para que queremos MPs, mientras no tengamos esa respuesta clara, solo habrá espejismos.

En teoría si los MPs están bajando de precio respecto al Fiat, es porque están subiendo el precio del Fiat, eso da como resultado que todo esta bajando de precio, ya que no se cansan de repetir que hay deflación, entonces si compraste MPs, tu poder adquisitivo no ha variado de manera notoria, ya que aunque te den menos Fiat por tus MPs, podrás comprar prácticamente los mismos bienes. 

El tema es que en esta guerra de divisas no sabes realmente el precio del Fiat que utilizas. En esta situación los precios de todos los bienes tanto tangibles como no tangibles sufren las consecuencias y son manipulados constantemente por actores que se dedican a incrementar ceros a algo que llaman dinero, lo hacen a placer creyendo que están por encima de todas las vidas humanas, sintiéndose dioses.

Pero los límites físicos están mostrando su desacuerdo con esa dinámica, eso nos lleva a vivir en un castillo de naipes que va subiendo sin parar, creando una sensación de invencibilidad en todos nosotros.

La realidad es que sólo basta que una carta se caiga para que se derrumbe todo ese castillo, ¿hay alguna manera de protegerse contra esa posibilidad cada vez mas palpable?

Si alguien cree que obtendrá una cantidad de MPs con una cantidad de Fiat y que al cabo de un corto tiempo volverá a cambiar esos MPs por una cantidad mayor de Fiat que inicialmente utilizó, es que no ha comprendido el fondo de este asunto.

Esto va de tener solidez, de tener raíces fuertes para soportar cualquier eventualidad que pueda impedir seguir adelante, va de protegerse si de un dia para otro cambian el nombre de tu Fiat o sucede que puedes comprar menos bienes.

El año pasado gasté alrededor de 2.500€ en seguros, euros que jamás recuperaré, ¿he hecho mal? ¿he tirado el dinero?, para mi desde luego que no.

La diferencia de este seguro con MPs, es que aún sigo teniendo la misma cantidad de los comprados inicialmente, no ha variado ni un gramo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2014)

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/142316-china-oro-reservas-superar-eeuu

- Joe Biden admite que EE.UU. obligó a Europa a sancionar a Rusia


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> 1150 y 16 que será primero ?



Me permito sugerir una variante

$1150-16 onza o... $1,23 euro ¿qué será primero? ¿será a a la vez?

¿ y 1050-1,20 por qué no?

momentazo (actual) papel entonces, el $

Los HDLGP no quieren que el mundo compre físico. En mi opinión, con esta pauta y sin ese pequeño problema de la demanda de metal palpable sí que pueden tensar la cuerda al máximo.

Cuando se giren ambas pautas, el hambre mundial por el MP puede, va ser desbordante.

Momento histórico

Saludos


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Me permito sugerir una variante
> 
> $1150-16 onza o... $1,23 euro ¿qué será primero? ¿será a a la vez?
> 
> ...



Podrías ilustrarnos ?


P.d. a tu edizión : y mientras no se giren ? Arriesgarte a kargar más de lo debido y jugarte el bigote y las pelotas a una karta...o simplemente no tokar ?

El papel sí k puede plantearse komo un seguro al físiko de kada kual, no ?...además de tener otras ventajas, komo instantaneidad en una posible martxa atrás , exenziones de iva, etz...


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2014)

he editado un poco más el post.

quizá me he pasado un poco con lo de momento histórico y avalancha mundial de compras, jeje, pero lo que vengo a decir es que ahora mismo el negocio está en la divisa, no en la "commodity".

en mi humilde opinión, claro

saludos

Edición

estamos un poco faltos de coordinación, disculpa

"P.d. a tu edizión : y mientras no se giren ? Arriesgarte a kargar más de lo debido y jugarte el bigote y las pelotas a una karta.."

jugarte el bigote y las pelotas a una carta yo creo que no hay que hacerlo nunca... en mi opinión los HDLGP se lo han montado de tal manera que solo gane el papel y el cambio de divisas, o lo que es lo mismo, el sistema. 
¿por qué no utilizarlo?

Saludos


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2014)

*
¿por qué no utilizarlo?
*


Por ignoranzia. Ké tal un altruista hilo al respekto ? 

La tendenzia del metal puede dar una wena sinergia unida a la divisa.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2014 at 16:47 ----------

@fernando & refinanziado


El "seguro" metalero es lo primero k está en kuestión. Una teknología k genere "irreplikabilidad" es una amenaza histórika a la 1a virtud del oro - ejerzida de fakto en régimen de kuasi monopolio - : El transporte de informazión ekonómika difízilmente falsifikable.

Ese salto kualitativo es, además, ajeno a la distorsión del papel...k es otra historia y k podría afektar rotundamente al valor de los MPs , es un hetxo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2014)

jejej, nos van a colgar esseri . estoy haciendo apología pro especulación con divisas
el Oro es otra cosa


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> jejej, nos van a colgar esseri . estoy haciendo apología pro especulación con divisas
> el Oro es otra cosa



Semox hombrex , personitax. El fondo de este hilo es klaramente humanista y entiendo k pedagógiko para k nuestras propiedades nos sirvan y no al revés.

Esta tormenta no es kualkiera y rekiere mano ágil al timón...o akaba en el fondo hasta el inglés.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... atom ant, No, no te voy a "colgar de las pelotas"... A fin de cuentas, cada cual se "juega" su dinero como mejor considera, ya sabes que soy "metalero", pero no un "talibán" de ellos...

Ahora bien, atom ant, fuera de lo que a ti te pueda "interesar", por ejemplo la "especulación" en divisas... ¿Te has parado a "pensar" qué hay "detrás" de la fortaleza del USD? Todo el mundo sabe que esa divisa es una MIERDA PINCHADA EN UN PALO, pero sin embargo sin nada que la avale de VERDAD la tenemos ahí, "sacando pecho"...
Ahora bien, la repercusión que va a tener a corto/medio plazo va a ser de ¡aúpa! y ya se está empezando a notar en los mercados emergentes.

Vamos, esseri, tengo los "huevos pelados" y con el "pelo blanco", así que tengo ya suficientes vivencias en mí vida para que me cuestione el "seguro" que suponen los MPs. ¿Sabes lo qué es "experiencia"? Pues, de ésta tengo para "dar y vender" y es que mí vida ha resultado sumamente interesante y todavía lo ES... Luego, tengo un Patrimonio interesante y que he creado yo mismo, a través de mí trabajo y sabiendo moverme por el mundo del ahorro/inversión, de manera que "algo" SI que sé al respecto. Y ahora que ya soy "mayor", me toca preservar lo que tengo en la medida de lo posible y con el objeto de hacer la vida más "fácil" a quienes me hereden. Bien, aparte de otros "físicos", los MPs me proporcionan una "seguridad" en todos los plazos que no percibo en otros activos y de los que también dispongo...

En "Plata", a mí que se cuestione el "seguro" que suponen los MPs me es totalmente indiferente y esa es la misma opinión que tenemos los "metaleros clásicos". Que los demás lo pongan en duda ya es cuestión de ellos...

Y ya veremos de aquí pocos años si la gente no busca "refugio" en los MPs... Por cierto, atom ant, he visto un trozo de un programa de TV estadounidense y allí salía otro analista que pensaba que en el período 2018-2020 van a suceder cosas muy "fuertes" y en las que va a estar implicado el USD y supongo que ya imaginas porqué... ¡Ah! cada vez son más los que apuntan los mismos años que tengo publicados en este hilo. Debía haber escrito un libro...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2014 at 19:59 ----------

Te felicito, esseri, por tu "percepción" y es que, efectivamente, el hilo tiene una marcada vocación HUMANISTA... Y se nota mucho en los que escribimos aquí.


----------



## andyy (4 Oct 2014)

Os pongo algo de hace tiempo que no dice nada nuevo, salvo la difícil hazaña de mezclar teología y economía, semejante combinado me parecía imposible pero por lo visto los pensadores son capaces de todo,,,,algo enredado pero simpático

saludos

Filosofía en una lata de galletas: Santo Tomás de Aquino y el Banco Central Europeo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2014)

Gracias andyy por el aporte. Siempre son interesantes los contenidos en este hilo. Y, aunque sean en Inglés, os dejo un par de enlaces interesantes:

- Russian Inflation Hits Its Highest Level For 3 Years Amid First Signs Of Food Shortages - Business Insider

- $US climbs on new 'currency war'

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (4 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos estuve repasando los posts y aunque este tratado el tema no vi la noticia.
Es de mayo pero hace referencia al momento actual.
"Antes del 2015 explotará la burbuja del oro, causando la muerte del dinero"

Agrego a Keiser hablando del momento Minsky en la 1ª parte, la 2ª parte mejor no verla.
La estafa Ponzi mundial toca fondo (E660) - Keiser Report en español - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (4 Oct 2014)

ciertamente pueden algunos deslumbrarse por nuevos mesías de la reserva de valor, ya que estamos en la era de la información y ya no todo tiene que ser como en los últimos milenios, ¿quien sabe?. 

También decían hace unas décadas que si te ibas del pueblo a la ciudad vivirías muy bien de peón industrial y que las tierras no valían ya nada así que lo mejor era venderlas, y ahora vemos que las manos fuertes acaparan esas tierras y que los descendientes de aquellos emigrantes ven ahora que difícilmente se colocan en los puestos de sus ancestros con mucha más formación y por sólo una fracción del poder adquisitivo.

Y si en la historia se ha arriesgado la vida por ser dueño de la propia tierra, se ha luchado a muerte por no ser esclavo y se ha hecho de todo por tener el oro, ahora con el nuevo paradigma después de los engaños mucha gente se encuentra sin tierras, explotados y sin oro. Con esto podemos ver a lo que conducen los cantos de sirena por lo que no hay que fiarse de lo que digan los mass media que es el nuevo X.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2014)

Hola, nando551: Sí que leí esa noticia que has enlazado, pero vamos yo tengo mis particulares "percepciones" y no lo veo tan cercano. Además, demasiado "fácil", demasiado "sencillo" y los GHDLGP que dirigen los destinos del mundo no son precisamente "IDIOTAS". Se necesitarán de más "catalizadores" y no creo que éstos vayan a ser los "mejores"... de manera que yo sigo con mí "estudio" y no espero nada lo suficientemente importante hasta 2016 y, desde luego, ahí tampoco contemplo lo que se comenta en el artículo.

Hola, Vidar: Está claro... Y siempre ha habido nuevos "X" y no han perdurado en el tiempo. Ya sabes que no me gusta el tema "virtual" en lo que respecta a equivalencia a "dinero" y por ese motivo siempre lo obvio. Simplemente, me parece una pérdida de tiempo y este es un hilo "metalero", aunque podamos tocar otros temas, pero no me resulta creíble el dinero "aéreo"...

Insisto en que en el tiempo siempre han perdurado los "bienes tangibles"... y por algo será, ¿No?

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Oct 2014)

Fernando, no sé como decírtelo, quizás si utilizo un lenguaje que no esté entre nuestra respectiva época quizás lo entiendas: "eres el puto amo". 

Y bueno dejando atrás las "felaciones" jajaja, de verdad agradezco a los participantes de este hilo, sé que algunos por aquí buscan una buena especulación, de verdad que no los culpo, ni mucho menos les recrimino que intenten sacar beneficio por vuestros ahorros (faltaría más), y les deseo (de verdad) que les vaya bien en sus transacciones.

El tema es que quizás hayan pasado por alto que si vuestra intención al especular, es sacar beneficio propio (como debe de ser) y putear al castuzo de turno a la vez es lo mas guay, pues que sepáis que cada cero que incrementan la masa monetaria de fiat, los "mandamases" aplauden con la orejas.

Eso es debido a que cada Fiat creado está avalado (para desgracia de todos) con el esfuerzo futuro de los ciudadanos del Fiat emitido (vamos, de nuestros hijos y nietos), así que si tenéis la fortuna de enriqueceros con ese tipo de especulaciones, por favor, dejad un poco de riqueza a los que nos preceden, la manera de hacerlo os la dejo a su criterio.

Pasando a otra cosa, hay una canción que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace algunos días, es algo inusual ya que lo único metalero que tengo es comprar MPs, he de decir que me encanta, pero no para darle la relevancia que le estoy dando ahora.

Hay frases que resuenan en mi mente, pero literalmente interpreto que nos están follando, están abusando de nuestra inocencia, de nuestra buena voluntad, encima para someternos están utilizando personas más jodidas que nosotros, nos están quitando lo que podemos ser, nuestro futuro.

Todo para que nos centremos en subsistir y poco más, no señores, me niego a aceptar esta mierda, aunque para mí se quede en "solo una pataleta", voy a hacer lo que esté a mi alcance para ir un poco más allá.

Esta es la canción, pero por favor, intentad quitar el tema "pedofílico", que aunque es muy importante, no es la cuestión de lo que os quiero transmitir.

Metallica - The Unforgiven - Subtítulos Español - HD/HQ - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos, esseri, tengo los "huevos pelados" y con el "pelo blanco", así que tengo ya suficientes vivencias en mí vida para que me cuestione el "seguro" que suponen los MPs. ¿Sabes lo qué es "experiencia"? Pues, de ésta tengo para "dar y vender" y es que mí vida ha resultado sumamente interesante y todavía lo ES... Luego, tengo un Patrimonio interesante y que he creado yo mismo, a través de mí trabajo y sabiendo moverme por el mundo del ahorro/inversión, de manera que "algo" SI que sé al respecto. Y ahora que ya soy "mayor", me toca preservar lo que tengo en la medida de lo posible y con el objeto de hacer la vida más "fácil" a quienes me hereden. Bien, aparte de otros "físicos", los MPs me proporcionan una "seguridad" en todos los plazos que no percibo en otros activos y de los que también dispongo...
> 
> En "Plata", a mí que se cuestione el "seguro" que suponen los MPs me es totalmente indiferente y esa es la misma opinión que tenemos los "metaleros clásicos". Que los demás lo pongan en duda ya es cuestión de ellos...
> 
> ...



Yo no busko kuestionar las konklusiones a las haya llegado kada kual,fernando,ya te lo dije. Pero hay una k preside mis miradas : El abuso y vizio de poder. La krisis no es ekonómika ni polítika , es étika. Todo lo demás viene sólo.

Kada maestrillo tiene su libro...y en kada kuestión. Pero lo k nuestros tiempos revelan es k todo es suszeptible de ser puenteado. Los metales, los ideales, los deretxos ziviles, los asaltos a la ley...todo está mediatizado por un agente komún : los reguladores y su harén de txupópteros y protegidos. Todo tiene su lógika, teórikamente su peso y todo enkaja...todo tiene deretxo a expresarse y a realizarse. Pero todo ello está supeditado a k la administrazión públika de turno ( o sus dueños ) no lo konsideren una piedra en su kamino.

Por éso intento sopesar, más allá de lo sensato y/o legítimo de un planteamiento , la kapazidad de éste para eskapar a la manoseo de la kastuza . Y desgraziadamente, el valor e influenzia de los mps en la koñomía aktual está en el punto de mira de esta gentuza y ése es un pésimo kondizionante. De hetxo,no es un faktor kualkiera, sino la base misma de todo el podrido tingláo aktual. Desgraziadamente,no konfío en una inerzia "Newtoniana" de la razón o el deretxo, así k mientras la kastuza no trinke en el partikular , no me hago mutxas ilusiones en kuanto a k algo se imponga, por lógiko k personalmente me parezka. 

Respekto a tus preferenzias plateras, te repito k no me pareze mal planteamiento, no sé ké te haze pensar k sí. El iva me pareze un parásito infekto k le han koláo, sí...pero hasta ahí. De hetxo, sin ello, en mi opinión y gusto , no habría kolor. Hay una kosa k me enkanta de la plata...y es lo poko k le puede kedar de bajada, por pronunziada k sea. Mirar el gráfiko de los últimos 20 años del oro , el margen de bajada posible y la porkería k pueden montar ahí, da verdadero vértigo.


Sobre la intenzión futura de la gente a refugiarse en los MPs, la tendenzia suena de lo más lógika . Habrá k ver lo k les keda.  ...pero sobre todo, habrá k ver ké respeto se muestra hazia la propiedad privada si ésta es molesta e interfiere en los planes de algunos...y ahí ya volvemos a lo de siempre.

En fin, espero k mi posizión kede klara y no tan antagónika a la tuya komo parezes ver. Va, un saludo y korto ya k "me s`esparze" el totxo.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Oct 2014)

esseri, la has clavao, el problema real es ético, incluso me atrevería a decir que hay algunos metaleros bien cargados que a mi criterio no deberían tener ese poder.

Ese es uno de lo pocos defectos que veo en los MPs, teniendo la virtud de poder poseerlos cualquiera, siempre se puede colar algún indeseable.

De seguir igual, mucho me temo que cuando todo esto reviente, lo único que cambiará es la manera de putear al prójimo y quizás algunos espabilados (como nosotros) salvemos los muebles. Pero esencialmente todo seguirá igual, es decir, un pequeño grupo que vivirá de puta madre y el resto estará jodido.

Espero y deseo que los que se salven de la quema, vean las cosas de manera diferente y que cambien algo en nuestra forma de vida.


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2014)

Un hilo de oro en el subforo de inversiones? no debeis saber que el oro no es una inversion es un seguro, por lo que dificilmente se puede ganar dinero con el oro. Y por si fuera poco ha resultado ser el seguro equivocado en esta crisis.


----------



## Que viene (4 Oct 2014)

racional dijo:


> Un hilo de oro en el subforo de inversiones? no debeis saber que el oro no es una inversion es un seguro, por lo que dificilmente se puede ganar dinero con el oro. Y por si fuera poco ha resultado ser el seguro equivocado en esta crisis.



La crisis no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En "Plata", a mí que se cuestione el "seguro" que suponen los MPs me es totalmente indiferente y esa es la misma opinión que tenemos los "metaleros clásicos". Que los demás lo pongan en duda ya es cuestión de ellos....
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-oct-2014 at 19:59 ----------
> 
> Te felicito, esseri, por tu "percepción" y es que, efectivamente, el hilo tiene una marcada vocación HUMANISTA... Y se nota mucho en los que escribimos aquí.



Por alusiones. 
Yo he sido uno de los metaleros que más ha cuestionado el tema de tratar los metales preciosos como un seguro y voy a explicar los motivos.

En primer lugar, cuando hablamos de ciclo secular alcista significa que dentro de ese superciclo nos vamos a encontrar con miniciclos correctivos que pueden durar años y años, hay gente leyéndonos que no tendrían el temple de aguantar pérdidas latentes del 50% durante 4 años, por ejemplo. 

Por otro lado tenemos la volatilidad, me trastorna bastante ver metaleros comparando el forex con el oro y afirmando que el primero es tremendamente riesgoso y el segundo un seguro. El AU/USD es como mínimo un 500% más volátil que el cruce EUR/USD, eso significa que más del 80% de los metaleros que están leyendo estas palabras están ahora mismo en pérdidas latentes o reales.

Lo que está claro es que algunos nos dedicamos a planificar nuestras inversiones en oro con respeto y paciencia y otros tratan de frivolizar con el tema afirmando que es un activo que casi siempre sube y que con promediar comprando un poquito cada mes se reducen practicamente todos los riesgos, y nervios.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Oct 2014)

racional dijo:


> Un hilo de oro en el subforo de inversiones? no debeis saber que el oro no es una inversion es un seguro, por lo que dificilmente se puede ganar dinero con el oro. Y por si fuera poco ha resultado ser el seguro equivocado en esta crisis.



Marina eres tu?

Me alegra saber de ti, que ha sido de tu himbersión triunfadorah en bestinver?

Queremos de saber...

Pues ya te digo, estamos peleando que pongan este hilo en chincheta de este subforo y ni puto caso, claro, si en tu condición de CM puedes poner este hilo en el principal, pues de puta madre, tendrás mis 20 céntimos.

Por otra parte, creo que te has equivocado de situación, esto de crisis poco, pronto verás lo que es...

Espero y no sea tarde para ti, por cierto, ¿tienes MPs en tu poder?

---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 00:19 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> Yo he sido uno de los metaleros que más ha cuestionado el tema de tratar los metales preciosos como un seguro y voy a explicar los motivos.
> 
> En primer lugar, cuando hablamos de ciclo secular alcista significa que dentro de ese superciclo nos vamos a encontrar con miniciclos correctivos que pueden durar años y años, hay gente leyéndonos que no tendrían el temple de aguantar pérdidas latentes del 50% durante 4 años, por ejemplo.
> ...



Hola Carlos, no sé si es lo que me toca, pero yo veo una gran diferencia entre "jugar" en el forex con "oro" a tener oro físico.

Por otra parte, el tema de volatilidad, precio, subidas, bajadas, mínimos, máximos, lo veo como colaterales, si tú tienes tus activos de manera virtual, estás en manos de gente que no se corta ni un pelo en putear a sus mismos "compañeros" si es necesario (véase tarjetas negras), así que ya se puede ser un "triunfadoh" de manera virtual, pero no le toques las pelotas a los amos porque pueden hundirte con sólo unos clicks...

Y los MPs no son un activo que siempre suben, sino más bien son una defensa para cuando te digan que ahora no serán euros sino ruseuros y no se llamarán dólares sino chinólares... (por decir algo, jeje)

Saludos y que sepas que soy un fan tuyo por tus A.T.s que se mantienen con este tipo de vida que llevamos.


----------



## Vidar (5 Oct 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> Yo he sido uno de los metaleros que más ha cuestionado el tema de tratar los metales preciosos como un seguro y voy a explicar los motivos.
> 
> En primer lugar, cuando hablamos de ciclo secular alcista significa que dentro de ese superciclo nos vamos a encontrar con miniciclos correctivos que pueden durar años y años, hay gente leyéndonos que no tendrían el temple de aguantar pérdidas latentes del 50% durante 4 años, por ejemplo.
> ...



Carloszorro, ¿y si ese seguro lo contemplas como un seguro contra un crack? 

¿No explotaría el precio de oro en calle si empiezan a caer empresas, bancos, divisas, países tras un crack? Puesto que la gente asustada iría a refugiarse en lo más tradicional, tangible y conocido.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Oct 2014)

andyy dijo:


> Os pongo algo de hace tiempo que no dice nada nuevo, salvo la difícil hazaña de mezclar teología y economía, semejante combinado me parecía imposible pero por lo visto los pensadores son capaces de todo,,,,algo enredado pero simpático
> 
> saludos
> 
> Filosofía en una lata de galletas: Santo Tomás de Aquino y el Banco Central Europeo



Espectacular :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Todo es cuestión de fé...ríanse los ateos, jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Ja,ja,ja... Te agradezco el elogio, pero como diría Torrente: "... sin mariconadas". Mira, en este hilo nos juntamos un grupo de gente que, seguramente, tenemos postulados diferentes en muchas cosas y de ello puedo dar FE, ya que varios sois amigos míos, pero todos tenemos en común que "pensamos" un poco más de lo "normal" y que también "reflexionamos"... A nuestra "manera" no dejamos de ser unos "resistentes" a las imposiciones del Sistema.

El vídeo es muy "fuerte", pero SI que hay que fijarse en la letra... Y en cuanto a lo que se ve en el vídeo, afortunadamente, parece que en la Iglesia Católica ha entrado un nuevo Papa (Francisco I) y que tiene las ideas muy claras al respecto. Esperemos que le dejen "sanear" a esa institución de toda esa pestilente porquería. Y conste que no soy creyente, pero ese Papa tiene mí respeto, al menos de momento, y eso que tenía bastantes reticencias cuando accedió a lo "máximo" dentro de la Iglesia Católica. Le deseo mucha Suerte y le va a hacer falta.

Refinanciado, tú comentario es muy bueno porque apuntas a lo que es más gravoso para nuestra Sociedad y es que NO existe futuro alguno para los más jóvenes, los más desfavorecidos, nuestros hijos, nietos... En fin, si no intentamos hacer algo, pues me temo que el mundo acabará retrocediendo siglos en el tiempo... Sin embargo, siempre debemos tener presente que se debe estar dispuesto a LUCHAR... mejor de forma "pacífica", pero si no hay más alternativa, pues de la "OTRA".

Hola, esseri: Si no creo que me "cuestiones" y eso tampoco sería relevante para mí... Quizás, eres tú quien no me interpreta bien o que no encontramos la adecuada "frecuencia" de conexión, puesto que en muchas cosas compartimos iguales o similares "percepciones".

Mira, esseri, la CRISIS (con mayúsculas) es de una gran dimensión y es por un lado POLITICO-SOCIAL y por otro ECONOMICO-FINANCIERA. Eso es indudable y lo palpamos día a día. Otra cosa muy distinta es que, como bien apuntas, hay una ausencia brutal de VALORES en la Sociedad, al menos en la Occidental que a fin de cuentas es en la que vivimos y la que nos interesa. Y como ya te he dicho, soy "mayor" y puedo comparar mí juventud con la actual y, lamentablemente, no hay "color"... Y no lo digo por la ideología que pudiera tener, ya que los "cojones" los tienen todos los "colores" y la única diferencia estriba en el aspecto individual, es decir quien los "pone encima de la mesa". Se me "entiende"... ¿No?

Si nos fijamos en nuestro país, cómo se explica que para "dirigirlo" se hayan elegido a dos "indigentes mentales" como Zapatero y Rajoy... Si no es "extraño" lo que nos sucede y aún así la gente no acaba de "aprender", vamos que han nacido con vocación "sadomasoquista", porque esto no hay quien lo entienda. ¡Ojo! que los anteriores (Aznar y Felipe González) tampoco se libran, pero al menos sabían "hablar"...

esseri, "liberate" del IVA o no existe también en el Cobre, la Luz, la Gasolina, en el papel del WC... Además, por si lo desconoces, hubo un tiempo en que los periódicos y otras publicaciones del país regalaban monedas de Plata de unos 5 gramos de media (0,800/0,900), aparte de que la actual subida del IVA que afectó a la Plata es reciente, ya que fue el 1 de Enero de este año cuando Alemania la subió del 7% al 19%. Así que ya ves lo que nos ha podido afectar a los que llevamos tiempo en esto y si encima has "heredado" una parte de ella... los famosos "Duros", "pakillos", etc.

Por lo demás, esseri, respeto -y lo sabes...- lo que sueles comentar. Evidentemente, eres un "buscador" de ¿"verdades"? y un "rebelde", eso lo tengo claro, pero has de entender que "delante" tienes a alguien que ya ha recorrido parte del camino que a ti te falta por hacer, así que lógicamente nuestras "percepciones" pueden variar, aunque acabarás acercándote a las mías y eso no quiere decir que yo esté "acertado"... Lo que sabemos de la vida es que es muy dura y los retazos de Felicidad son sólo eso: "retazos"...

Y te dejo porque ya seguiremos con nuestros debates. Por cierto, para algún "indocumentado" que aparece por el hilo para "aconsejar" (hasta me cae ¡simpático!), le recomiendo abrir un diccionario y buscar la definición de "seguro". Luego, una "adaptación" a los tiempos actuales y ya se que es difícil la transición a nuestros tiempos desde las "cavernas"...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 00:47 ----------

En fin, carloszorro, sigo manteniendo lo mismo que intentas rebatir... Dicho con todo el respeto que sabes que te tengo, pero tus argumentos no me convencen lo más mínimo y mientras yo tenga el "paraguas" me da lo mismo cuándo y cómo llueva, luego si da lugar a ello ya me "preocuparé"... Sobre el tema de "plusvalías", "minusvalías", etc. PASO y es que a mí en el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión me ha ido bastante bien, así que me puedo permitir tener en MPs aquella parte de mí Patrimonio que yo estime oportuno. Y, por supuesto, seguiré "promediando" y yo te puedo garantizar que NO perdería y SI ganaría dinero Fiat si mañana "materializase" mis MPs. Y es que muy posiblemente lleve más tiempo en esto que muchos que andan por este foro.

En fin, carloszorro, no vamos a polemizar porque tú te dedicas al AT y ya sabes que no me gusta. Respeto a los que os dedicáis a él, pero desde luego sólo leo aquellos comentarios del mismo que me pueden resultar interesantes. Lo de darte por "aludido" ya es una cuestión personal, pero vamos no había pensado en ti.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Oct 2014)

Fernando, por supuesto, sin mariconadas, jajaja.

Sólo añadir que ni de lejos es mi intención criticar a la Iglesia Católica, unos pocos (lamentablemente los que mandan) no pueden dejar mal a esa gran institución.

Las frases que me llegan son básicamente a lo que nos predestinan al nacer, es decir, someterse y obedecer, para ello utilizan personas más frustradas que a los que someten.

Es un circulo vicioso que no parece tener fin.

He de añadir que he vivido situaciones de no tener nada a tenerlo todo y siempre es lo mismo, tiene que haber algo más y tiene que diferenciar nuestra manera de ver las cosas.

No sé si me explico...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2014)

Ahí dejo un par de enlaces que me han resultado interesantes...

- Rebelion. Jefferson, Colorado: una gran lección de desobediencia civil

Y este enlace es muy largo, pero muy "ilustrativo". Recomiendo la lectura entero, pero aquellos que quieran "acortar" pueden fijarse en la última parte del artículo y donde se explican las "intenciones" de la FED con esta subida brutal del USD...

- The US Dollar Is About To Inflict Carnage All Around The Planet - The Automatic Earth


----------



## Parri (5 Oct 2014)

De perdidos, al río.

Con la actual revalorización del dólar puede que se esté cocinando una paridad con el euro para más tarde convertirse en la unión de una nueva moneda, el euro-dólar. Es sólo una posibilidad que siempre se ha tenido en mente en caso de emergencia. 

¿Hay luz roja? Si tenemos en cuenta el tema de los BRICS, Peak oil, deuda incontrolada, envejecimiento de la población en Occidente y las últimas declaraciones de los organismos "oficiales" reconociendo que las cosas no andan bien, claramente sí hay alarma encendida. Sería una vuelta de tuerca más para mantener el chiringuito en decadencia total. 

Os vais dando cuenta en que conforme va avanzando el cambio de modelo económico que estamos sufriendo van cayendo caretas por el camino. Un buen símil sería lo que puede pasar con los 2 grandes partidos nacionales. Hace unos años sería impensable la unión del PP y el PSOE haciendo coalición en la moncloa pero el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.

Las consecuencias sería perder entre un 30% y un 40% el valor de nuestros euros en un visto y no visto. Tener metales es un gran seguro, siempre lo ha sido.


----------



## esseri (5 Oct 2014)

Parri dijo:


> De perdidos, al río.
> 
> Con la actual revalorización del dólar puede que se esté cocinando una paridad con el euro para más tarde convertirse en la unión de una nueva moneda, el euro-dólar. Es sólo una posibilidad que siempre se ha tenido en mente en caso de emergencia..



Komo un wante al tratado komerzial k se anunzia entre ambas zonas.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2014)

Hola, Parri: Pues, SI que he pensado en los últimos tiempos que pudiera haber una "convergencia" futura entre el USD y el EUR... Es más, esta fuerte apreciación del USD ha tenido que ser con la conveniencia de la FED y del BCE para evitar que se dispare la Inflación, aunque acabaremos notándolo en nuestros bolsillos que no en la "oficial". No se observa lo mismo en otros países, especialmente en los BRICS y los emergentes, aunque tenemos la notable excepción de la "tapada": China...

Por supuesto, que los MPs son un "seguro" y, probablemente, uno de los mejores viendo como se están poniendo las cosas... Lo que ya me parece "surrealista" es que haya que explicar qué es un "seguro" y más entre gente que cree "entender" de Economía...

Un simple ejemplo personal: Hace ya muchos años tuve un accidente de circulación y perdí el vehículo que tenía unos seis meses, es decir lo dieron como siniestro total. Ese fue el mal menor, ya que afortunadamente a mí no me sucedió nada (una "vida" menos que agoté y ya van unas cuantas...), pero a la hora de cobrar "perdí" algo de dinero, a pesar de que era un seguro a todo riesgo sin franquicia... Y es que, por regla general, en un seguro podemos cubrir una buena parte de aquello que deseemos, pero para conseguir un 100% hay que pagar una fuerte prima. 

Bien, en los MPs no pagamos esa "prima" inicial que hacemos efectiva cuando adquirimos un seguro, pero tampoco nadie nos garantiza que nuestro dinero Fiat vaya a valer lo mismo si nos hace falta en un determinado momento. La diferencia FUNDAMENTAL la encontramos en que al finalizar un seguro, si lo renovamos pagamos una nueva prima y, en cambio, en los MPs eso no sucede. Bueno, "a priori", porque hay gente que si los tiene asegurados o bien paga por la "seguridad" de tenerlos a buen recaudo.

Por tanto, siempre he insistido en que los neófitos deben estudiar y "entender" el "producto", sino mejor que dediquen su dinero a otras cosas. Aunque el riesgo siempre existirá en todos los activos financieros, sino que se lo pregunten a los accionistas de Telefónica, Santander, Arcelor, Gamesa, etc. y que compraron en máximos...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Oct 2014)

Vaya okstión que se está dando el bitcoin...

---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 19:27 ----------

a pesar de todo lo bajado, me están dando ganas de meterle un cortito , jejej


----------



## atom ant (5 Oct 2014)

no sea tan suspicaz porque 1 no va por Ud y 2 no sé a qué viene devolverlo a este hilo

me ha parecido una payasada la enganchada personal que han tenido dos foreros, supongo que por el bitcoin, y me ha parecido una manera de decírselo y a la vez de intentar zanjar el espectáculo

, pero ahora voy a aclararlo, aunque seguramente va a resultar peor el remedio.


----------



## atom ant (5 Oct 2014)

Esseri, no puedo responderte a lo que me has preguntado por MP porque no tienes espacio en tu buzón.
actividad frenética la suya, a mi me escriben un PM cada 3 o 4 meses, jejej.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2014)

Voy a "limpiar" el hilo y pasaré de las "TONTERIAS"... Dejo un enlace que va a resultar más interesante para aquellos que se acercan a este hilo.

- Rebelion. La verdad sobre la economía: la crisis empeora


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2014)

Os enlazo uno de los artículos más inteligentes que he leído en los últimos días. Es largo, como mucho de lo que pongo, pero merece la pena...

- Editorials | Mauldin Economics


----------



## atom ant (6 Oct 2014)

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 00:16 ----------

arranca la cosa con meneo fuerte a la baja del Oro pero la platuki aguanta... Como ven, le todavía tiene una última oportunidad el gráfico masónico, jej

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 00:25 ----------

Na.... p'abajo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

Hace unos minutos el Oro a $1184,70... Es decir, que los mínimos anteriores ($1182) parece que van a ser rebasados como si fueran mantequilla... No sé si será hoy o en los próximos días, pero me temo que ya se pueden dar por perdidos. Por tanto, me reitero en que lo mejor es mantenerse alejado y esperar mejores precios. En la Plata, más de lo mismo...


----------



## atom ant (6 Oct 2014)

si no le echa una manita el forex con el 1,25, tiene toda la pinta de haber perdido los 1200


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

Sigue el "carrusel" en el Oro. La sesión asiática ha sido bajista, pero al abrir los mercados en Europa el Oro ha pasado de $1188 a $1194. En fin, sigo opinando que es mejor esperar para entrar y tampoco hay que tener "prisa" en hacerlo...

Y los datos macro que se siguen publicando son pésimos... El último: pedido de fábrica alemanes -5,7% vs los -2,5% esperados. También las ventas minoristas checas han salido peor de lo esperado: +2,7% vs +3,5%...

Dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo y en el principal he colocado uno muy bueno de D. Roberto Centeno.

- NÚMERO 134. El Gobierno de Rajoy agota su credibilidad al insistir en una falsa superación de la crisis económica


----------



## Gurney (6 Oct 2014)

Tremendo hilo, Fernando.
Leo poco a poco para aprender, gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

Hola, Gurney: Gracias por sus elogios en lo que a mí respecta y a mis compañeros de hilo. La verdad, estamos contentos con nuestra labor y tenemos constancia de la aceptación que tenemos en el foro. La "prueba del algodón" la tiene Vd. en las visitas registradas. Aquí intentamos tratar los temas desde un punto de vista "metalero", por tanto "subjetivo", pero tratando de NO "imponer" nada y de paso aprovechamos para ampliar los conocimientos de la gente. Este es un hilo bastante respetado y pocos "payasos" aparecen por aquí, aunque sus apariciones "estelares" son ignoradas porque por aquí no "pintan" NADA...

Gurney, todos aprendemos y es que el conocimiento absoluto no se alcanza nunca, al menos los que nos movemos en el mundo "terrenal", así que compartir y debatir nuestros conocimientos ayuda a "sumar"... Para "restar" ya tenemos con el día a día, amén de los "payasos".

Y dejo un enlace sobre el Oro y que, quizás, pueda resultar interesante para esseri...

- Grandes patrimonios compran de nuevo oro físico

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (6 Oct 2014)

esseri,

Cuando el dolar sube, evidentemente las materias primas bajan, y viceversa.

el momento no es de físico, es de papel,
a tanto el punto y a correr

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

No, atom ant, no estoy de acuerdo contigo... Las Materias Primas están bajando por "ALGO" y es éso lo que debemos desentrañar. Posiblemente, estén indicando una fuerte recesión no sé si más cercana que lejana, pero pienso que por ahí van los "tiros"...

¿Y en base a qué está subiendo el USD? Fuera de exportar Inflación a aquellos países más "disidentes" como son los que poseen las principales Materias Primas: BRICS y emergentes...

¿Papel? Yo ya tengo bastante con el que me sirve para el día a día, tanto el de "pagos" como el del WC... Y el que circula en el ámbito financiero tiene que ver más con éste último que con el primero, aunque esté sustentado también sobre MIERDA... pero, de momento, es lo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Oct 2014)

la onza de metal en euros no ha bajado, y en términos de poder adquisitivo, tampoco lo habrán notado los americanos... yo es que creo que no está bajando

sé que es muy simplista pero en mi opinión gran parte de la reciente y aparente bajada solo es un ajuste monetario.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Lo que tú llamas "ajuste monetario" es para el USD y el EUR... ¿No? Sino echa un vistazo a las monedas de los BRICS y los emergentes... Por ejemplo, el Rublo ya se deja casi un 20% este año en relación al USD... Hay más "razones" que un simple "ajuste monetario".

Y la Onza de metal "física" SI que ha bajado, aunque de forma "simbólica" respecto al par EUR/USD.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Oct 2014)

el-oro-podria-regresar-como-forma-regular-de-moneda

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2014)

¡Vaya, vaya! Parece que mis últimos análisis no andan muy "desencaminados"...

- Tres factores que afectan al rublo ante el dólar y euro | Investing.com

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 21:04 ----------

Lo he comentado esta mañana, pero vale la pena ampliarlo por lo relevante que es...

- Los pedidos de fábrica sufren en Alemania su mayor caída desde el seísmo de Lehman - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## xmaniac (6 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el-oro-podria-regresar-como-forma-regular-de-moneda



cualquier titular con un "podría" vale su peso en papel fiat imho


----------



## Parri (6 Oct 2014)

Manipulación de los datos del empleo en USA

Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA VERDAD OCULTA DETRÁS DEL “BAJO DESEMPLEO” ESTADOUNIDENSE

Hace tiempo que las reservas ya están superadas.

Greensapn: China quiere superar las reservas de oro de EEUU

Metales menos conocidos.

Los metales menos conocidos del mercado y con más potencial: entrevista sobre rare earth - Rankia

¿Qué puede desencadenar un cisne negro? En opinión de Llinares lo siguiente:

Hay muchas cosas que pueden desencadenar un cisne de color noche cerrada:

-Puede destaparse algún fraude contable gordo en algún país importante. Todos hacen trampas, sólo falta que los pillen, mejor dicho, que los quieran pillar.

-Puede ocurrir un terremoto que abra Fort Knox en canal y quede a la vista que allí no queda oro.

-Puede que en el referendum del mes que viene en Suiza la población diga que quieren que se repatrie el oro suizo y que el gobierno compre 1.500 toneladas más. Con eso quedaría al descubierto que ese oro no está disponible donde se creía que debería estar.

-Puede que los Brics lancen una moneda destinada a ser la moneda de reserva mundial, respaldada por oro. Eso sería el último clavo en el ataud del dólar y el mayor reset financiero de la humanidad.

-Puede que Alemania se canse de pagar la cuenta de las juergas y la corrupción de los países que se dedican a disfrutar de la vida y se salga del euro.

Un cisne oscuro no necesariamente necesita eventos económicos. Una llamarada solar medio fuertecilla (han habido varias más flojas ultimamente) puede cortar las comunicaciones y la red eléctrica durante semanas. Al día siguiente no hay dinero en los cajeros ni pan en las panaderías.

Pueden aprovechar el timo del ébola para declarar la ley marcial y hacer obligatoria una vacuna carísima que acabe de arruinar las economías y de paso mate a unos cuantos millones de parados que sobran. Después de ese evento, el PIB bajaría a la mitad a pesar de haber incluido las putas y las drogas. Para mantener las cifras del PIB, luego se incluirían los sobornos a políticos y los rituales satánicos.


----------



## Sacaroso (6 Oct 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Manipulación de los datos del empleo en USA
> 
> Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA VERDAD OCULTA DETRÁS DEL “BAJO DESEMPLEO” ESTADOUNIDENSE



Pues como en España, ahora el gobierno presume de que aumentan los afiliados a la SS y que vamos viento en popa pero lo que no dicen es que si se mira el total de horas trabajadas van a la baja mes tras mes.
Estamos cambiando empleos a tiempo completo por trabajos basura a tiempo parcial.
Si es que todo se pega.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2014)

No es que se "pegue", Sacaroso, es más simple: todo está "programado" y hay que ser muy "tonto" para no darse cuenta. Lo que sucede es que los "discipulos" que tienen que aplicar las medidas son "torpes" y se les ve el "plumero"...

Por cierto, acabo de leer una noticia que es "flipante", menos para aquellos que hemos estudiado las altas inflaciones que suelen desembocar en Hiperinflaciones. El ejemplo de Venezuela nos puede servir y nos vamos a fijar en estos precios actuales allí:

- 1 kg. de Zanahorias = $19,05
- 1 Big Mac = $14,60
- 1 Caja de lápices de colores = $115.00

Se entiende que efectuado el cambio de bolivares a dólares.

Mejor los comprobáis en el artículo...

- Venezuela's Surreal Prices - Liberty Crier

---------- Post added 07-oct-2014 at 01:06 ----------

Me lo acaban de pasar (¡Gracias, Miguel!) y como dice mí amigo: Si esto es verdad, hay que amarrarse los "machos"... Por cierto, bastante "curioso" que el Petróleo siga a su "bola"... Definitivamente, los tiempos han "cambiado"...

- Misteriosa explosión masiva destruye instalaciones nucleares iraníes en Parchin | La próxima guerra.


----------



## antonio1960 (7 Oct 2014)

el ebola es un mal asunto en un país turístico.
No es por nada, pero creo que el turismo sanitario dé para suplir al turismo de borrachera.
Y lo peor es que si no vienen los turistas se irán las putas.
Esto representaría una nueva caída del 0.9 del PIB.
El ebola no da miedo, pero no sé que será de nosotros sin las putas.
Si alguien pensaba que esto no podía empeorar.....


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2014)

Dejo una selección de noticias y para "variar" no parecen "buenas"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/142582-gran-explosion-ilumino-naranja-iran

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/142412-eeuu-economia-dolar-colapso-anarquia

- ¿Precio de la plata sin salida ante la fuerza del dólar en 2014?

- Inversores institucionales salen del oro ante la bajada del precio


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2014)

La "Europa gatopardesca"... Un excelente artículo de S. MCCOY.

- La Europa imposible: Alemania no hace sus deberes - Blogs de Valor Añadido

¿Es posible que la UE siga existiendo contra viento y marea...?


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "Europagatopardesca"... Un excelente artículo de S. MCCOY.
> 
> - La Europa imposible: Alemania no hace sus deberes - Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> ¿Es posible que la UE siga existiendo contra viento y marea...?



Hasta k no keden mástil ni vela erguidos ...y ellos se larguen,orondos,a motor ( habiendo absorvido e integrado a la vanguardia del kapitalismo un país komunista enterito ).


----------



## Parri (7 Oct 2014)

La noticia dice "El Ibex 35 cae un 2,02% por el ébola". (Y unos cojones!!!!) Ahora el ébola va a ser la causa de todos los males económicos.

El Ibex 35 cae un 2,02% por el ébola y el frenazo económico | Mercados | Cinco Días

Buen artículo de Solrac.

Un programa energético para Podemos... o cualquier otro partido (I) - Rankia

Esto también es por culpa del ébola español!!!!. Pinchan dos de la salidas más esperadas en Alemania. *El DAX ya lleva un 10% de bajada ha pasado de 10.000 a 9.000*

Pinchan dos de las salidas a Bolsa más esperadas en Alemania

El domingo lo comenté (paridad euro-dolar) y ya van soltando perlas por aquí. En resumen robarnos entre el 30% y el 40% de los ahorros en euros en un par de años.

Expansión.com

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2014)

Perlas de la kastuza bankster teutona, kompañera de texas holdem/ derivados de la banka yanki de postín.

Menudo troyano tenemos kontrolando el perkal UE...y pinta k van a llevar la batuta, ya ofizialmente y a la jeta , en este fin de fiesta

Http://www.eleconomista.es/opvs/not...aghi-dejara-el-BCE-en-los-proximos-meses.html






> ...El domingo lo comenté (paridad euro-dolar) y ya van soltando perlas por aquí. En resumen robarnos entre el 30% y el 40% de los ahorros en euros en un par de años.
> 
> Expansión.com
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## carraca (7 Oct 2014)

Un audio de economía directa sobre los PGE y el próximo gran crackhttp://www.colectivoburbuja.org/index.php/cb/el-proximo-gran-crack-economia-directa-2-10-2014/

---------- Post added 07-oct-2014 at 20:41 ----------

Perdonad. Aquí el enlace mejor.

El próximo gran crack – Economía Directa 2-10-2014


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2014)

LA JUSTICIA GRIEGA HA PUESTO NOMBRE AL MAYOR EVASOR FISCAL DEL PAS SE TRATA DE LA FIRMA ALEMANA HOCHTIEF AG :: AD HOC NEWS

Krugman: Europa huele a desesperacin y la culpa es de los paranicos de la inflacin

Por zierto, en este mundo de blokes, kada uno kon su referente rodeado de "parias"...porké se da por hetxo Uropa komo un todo de sino komún ? Más me veo a los alemanes dando puñalada y portazo al "ensayo fraternal" , kual negrata en fuga plegando su top manta, dejando al sur uropedo komo la latinoamérika kontinental. Un Marko katxas komo el primo de zumosol...y el eurete amortizado komo la eskupidera korrúta, el ébola koñómiko global , kausa de todo mal,amén.

El otro día aún andaba el paniawáo Krugman poniendo sobre la mesa la kuestión de k tal vez "todo fuese kulpa del euro".

En fin...afinen mea kulpas y rekiems, toka mamarla y enzima, hazer koros. Para nota ,ziertamente...


----------



## atom ant (7 Oct 2014)

Hola, buenas, no sé si alguien está siguiendo la jugada pero el euro estamos en resistencia, por lo que tocaría ir pensando en girarse...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# atom ant: Bueno, el Euro ya está "girado"... Hace escasos minutos a 1,2664, pero tampoco hay que hacer mucho caso a las divisas y es que sus movimientos, en plena "Guerra de las Divisas", pueden ser impredecibles. Lo "normal" es que cuando se "tranquilicen" las cosas se vaya al cambio que esté ya "pactado" en el par EUR/USD.

# Parri: Hoy se han visto muchas cosas en los mercados para sacar interesantes "conclusiones". Sigo sin ver fuerza en los MPs, a pesar del último "tirón", pero entiendo que con lo que está sucediendo debieran estar bastante más arriba, aunque vistos los masivos cortos existentes no hay que hacerse "ilusiones" en el corto plazo.

No, si también debe ser culpa del "Spanish" Ebola la fuerte caída experimentada por el Dow Jones (-1,63%)... Y es que los mass mierda cada vez "venden" peor las noticias. Y ¡ojo! mañana a lo que pueda hacer el Dax...

En el fondo, no hay que darle tantas vueltas a un asunto que se resume en una frase: ¡Es la Economía, estúpido"... que sería obra de James Carville, asesor de Bill Clinton en la campaña de 1992. Pintan "bastos" y se está notando en todos los informes de las grandes instituciones económicas. Así que la gente mejor se vaya haciendo a la idea de que podemos volver a reeditar tiempos no muy lejanos... y ya sé que tampoco hemos mejorado en casi nada, al menos por estos lares, pero existía una tibia "estabilización" que se puede ir al traste...

# esseri: El problema que tiene Alemania es que no es "dueña" de sus decisiones frente al Imperio. A nosotros nos hace la "puñeta", también porque aquí no ha habido estadistas capaces de "plantarse" a sus exigencias vía Bruselas. Y la ruptura de la UE/Euro dependerá de lo que decidan los anglosajones y sino quiénes son los más interesados en imponer el Tratado de Libre Comercio entre EE.UU. y la UE. 

Alemania nos tiene enganchada de los "huevos", pero ellos a su vez también lo están por parte del Imperio. Y qué mejor prueba hemos tenido que la "resolución" pactada para la reclamación de la repatriación del Oro alemán.

Y, ya pasando a otro tema, os dejo un muy interesante artículo sobre el Petróleo...

- Las apuestas alcistas en crudo Brent tocan mínimos de 3 años | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (8 Oct 2014)

@fernando

Más bien son sus kompintxes, nostros,los pringáos. Y por los wevos nos tienen a los demás . A ellos, obviamente, pero a otra eskala - la de ser "el mafioso pekeño"...ellos son el troyano en Europa para la gigaexpansión del dólar de las últimas dékadas.

Por zierto...no me enkaja nada k un desplante semejante traszienda ante el mundo de esa manera, kuando la repatriazión es una kuestión k se habrá tratado bajo la mesa kon la antelazión y diskrezión debidas antes de soltarla al gran públiko. Es komo lo de esos ex-pezes gordos del tesoro yanki poniendo de relieve k USA no tiene oro: Pareze k kieren k se sepa. Porké ? Intentan k , atando kabos, deduzkamos "k les sobra" ? :ouch:

En fin...me deskoloka.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, en el tema de la solicitud de la repatriación del Oro alemán no veo nada "extraño", al menos en su inicio. A fin de cuentas, el Tribunal Federal de Cuentas, que es una entidad independiente, investigó bajo requerimiento del Parlamento alemán si el Bundesbank controlaba regularmente las existencias de reservas de Oro. Vamos, creo recordar que todo comenzó así...

Por tanto, pienso que fue Alemania la que se encontró con la desagradable sorpresa de que su Oro podría haber "volado"... Posteriormente, los "entresijos" de la política hicieron el resto.

Tampoco creo que, actualmente, Alemania desee ni necesite del "paraguas" americano y que para ellos supone más un "problema" que otra cosa. En otros tiempos, cuando existía la URSS, ya tenía sentido, pero ahora para nada. Y estoy convencido de que Alemania desearía ser independiente y fuera de la UE. Tengo algo de "base" para comentarte esto, pues durante años trabajé para alemanes y los conozco bastante bien.

Respecto a las declaraciones de Paul Craig Roberts, ya que supongo que te refieres a él, es conocida su oposición a cómo se está llevando la Economía de su país por parte de la FED. Y en EE.UU. son muchos los políticos que defienden los mismos postulados e incluso que niegan la posibilidad de que exista el Oro que dice tener los Estados Unidos y uno de los más conocidos es Ron Paul y al que me he referido en este hilo en bastantes ocasiones.

No te "engañes", esseri, porque probablemente los EE.UU. tengan de todo, menos Oro y me refiero al controlado "oficialmente", es decir por la FED, pero no descarto que haya bastante en posesión de "manos fuertes" como determinados particulares, corporaciones, etc., etc. Tampoco sería "raro", porque también sabemos que hay más Oro por "ahí" que en los Bancos Centrales, siempre y cuando las cifras que éstos publican sean ciertas...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (8 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No te "engañes", esseri, porque probablemente los EE.UU. tengan de todo, menos Oro y me refiero al controlado "oficialmente", es decir por la FED, pero no descarto que haya bastante en posesión de "manos fuertes" como determinados particulares, corporaciones, etc., etc. Tampoco sería "raro", porque también sabemos que hay más Oro por "ahí" que en los Bancos Centrales, siempre y cuando las cifras que éstos publican sean ciertas...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Buenos días, me entrometo en vuestra conversación
No solo manos grandes particulares, manos grandes occidentales (los mismos que venden papel) ... la banda de los iluminati, para que nos entendamos.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 08:32 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # atom ant: Bueno, el Euro ya está "girado"... Hace escasos minutos a 1,2664, pero tampoco hay que hacer mucho caso a las divisas y es que sus movimientos, en plena "Guerra de las Divisas", pueden ser impredecibles. Lo "normal" es que cuando se "tranquilicen" las cosas se vaya al cambio que esté ya "pactado" en el par EUR/USD.



¿se refiere a una pequeña temporada entre 1,25-27 para después ir a lo pactado, p.ej. 1,20?
1,20 como ejemplo porque además de soporte fuerte sería aprox el 50% hasta la supuesta paridad

¿Crees que ese pacto es para esta supuesta paridad en el medio plazo?

Venga, va, mójese Fernando, me interesa su opinión

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Tanto entre los particulares como en las corporaciones que he comentado se encuentran, obviamente, los "Illuminati" a los que te refieres y, posiblemente, éstos sean los que tengan mayor "control" del Oro, ya no de "papel" -que también- sino de "físico" y es que tienen una "antigüedad" y tradición histórica... ¿No?

Mira, atom ant, el tema del par EUR/USD no me lo he mirado bien aún, ya que como en todo en la vida falta algo fundamental: que pase el tiempo... Que tampoco tiene que ser largo, pero hasta que no se vea una consolidación de niveles no podemos tener ninguna certeza. En mí opinión, ya expresada días atrás, no veo que a corto plazo baje del 1,23/1,22 y a medio plazo tampoco de 1,20/1,18. La paridad esa que tanto se comenta, de momento, no la veo por ningún lado...

Vamos a ver, ¿hay cambios fundamentales en la Economía americana respecto a la europea? Aparentemente es así por el "maquillaje" contable, pero los datos macro que se van conociendo son muy desiguales, de manera que yo desconfío mucho de lo que "venden" los americanos y que no se corresponde con la realidad que vive su clase media. En ese aspecto andamos más bien parejos, aunque algo mejor por estas latitudes ya que la cobertura social es mucho mayor aquí que allí.

Esa supuesta paridad podría darse si se avanzase mucho más "allá" de lo que, en principio, se contempla en el Tratado de Libre Comercio entre EE.UU. y la UE. y por ahí pueden ir los "tiros"...

Por otro lado, puestos a elegir entre "MIERDA": me parece que el EUR "huele" menos que el USD o el mismo Yen... ¿No te parece?

En fin, tiempo al tiempo...

Saludos cordiales.

Y el Petróleo hace unos minutos a $91,27...


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Oct 2014)

La virtualidad, esa cosa que en un segundo te hace sentir millonario y al siguiente te deja en la absoluta miseria...

El ébola se lleva por delante a la minera London Mining: se desploma un 90%


Las acciones de la minera británica sufren un descalabro del 90% en la Bolsa de Londres después de que el virus del ébola acechase a su mina de Sierra Leona, uno de los países más afectados por la enfermedad.


La empresa británica que acumula un desplome del 98% desde que empezó el año se ha visto obligada a pedir financiación urgente a corto plazo. Ante la imposibilidad de conseguirla, London Mining ha advertido a sus accionistas que podrían perder todo lo invertido. 

La compañía parece enfrentarse a la tormenta perfecta. Por un lado, el aumento de infecciones por ébola en sus minas que hacen peligrar el negocio y por otro los precios excepcionalmente bajos del hierro como consecuencia de la demanda estancada de China, el mayor consumidor del mundo.

Los rumores de compra ya se han desatado. Según Reuters, el tercer mayor productor de acero de India podría estar interesado en hacerse con la compañía. 

Casi 700 muertes
A principios de verano, la empresa ya anunció que había evacuado al personal no esencial de la mina de oro de Marampa, en el centro del país, como precaución.

Según las últimas cifras publicadas por el Ministerio de Sanidad sierraleonés, desde el inicio del brote, el pasado marzo, ya son 678 las personas que han perdido la vida por el ébola en Sierra Leona.


Por cierto, si con estas noticias no suben los MPs (y las materias primas procedentes de la minería) es que el tongo canta demasiado...

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 14:11 ----------

Me faltó poner lo de: "Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando"

Falta poco para que lo real y lo tangible sea el que corte el bacalao, como debe ser.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

Interesante artículo...

- Estrategias en materias primas para el 4T: promesas rotas | Investing.com


----------



## Parri (8 Oct 2014)

Referéndum de Suiza por Guillermo Barba.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: REFERÉNDUM: ¿SUIZA RECUPERARÁ SU REPUTACIÓN DE ORO?

¿El coste de Castor? - Rankia

Ya podrían meter la milésima parte de tiempo en esta noticia que nos afecta más que el ébola


----------



## pisces (8 Oct 2014)

> *The Calm Before the Storm in the Gold Market
> Contrarian indicator: Gold sentiment at historic low*
> 
> (...)
> ...



The Calm Before the Storm in the Gold Market | Wolf Street




> *Gold Sentiment – How Bad Is It?*
> 
> After the original drop in gold price from the top of $1,920 per ounce in 2011 to $1,180 per ounce in 2013, gold has started a sideways consolidation triangle pattern. Is this a correction, or is it just a pause within a move that will retrace the whole move since 2009? What does sentiment tell us?
> 
> ...



https://www.goldbroker.com/en/news/gold-sentiment-how-bad-is-it-596


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

Hola, Parri: Gracias por los enlaces. Vamos a esperar qué sucede con el referéndum de Suiza y se observa en los últimos días un fortalecimiento del CHF... Sin embargo, ya veremos si la fuerte oposición política instalada en el Poder no se lleva por delante la iniciativa, aunque los suizos suelen tener bastante claro lo que les interesa y lo que no. Para mí, va a ser un excelente "barómetro" para ver cuál es la aceptación del Oro en el Occidente "desarrollado"...

Respecto al coste de "Castor" qué decir... Es que cada día no paras de conocer más casos de corrupción, despilfarro, etc. y aquí no pasa nada... Hace tiempo que se tenía que haber "vendimiado" la cabeza a más de uno y al menos yo "dormiría" más tranquilo, aunque al paso que vamos me da la sensación de que acabaremos viviendo algo parecido...

Os dejo dos enlaces....

- La fortaleza del dólar revela la debilidad del oro | Investing.com

Este enlace merece una muy especial atención y va en la misma dirección que llevo apuntando desde el pasado año... Ya dentro de mí estudio de Prospectiva se observaron estas "señales" y están publicadas, por tanto no acabo de leer las entrañas de ningún animal...

- Silver

Saludos cordiales.

Por cierto, en EE.UU. ya tienen un muerto por el Ébola...


----------



## Suca (8 Oct 2014)

A como está hoy ?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

¿El Oro? Ahora mismo un poco por encima de los $2014. Los ajos, no lo sé...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

La verdad, es que cada vez da más ASCO todo lo que están moviendo unos GHDLGP... 

- LA IMPACTANTE RELACIÓN ENTRE EL ÉBOLA Y EL VUELO MH-17 DERRIBADO SOBRE UCRANIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## atom ant (8 Oct 2014)

Resumen del telediario:

- que inconsciente la enfermera con ébola... la ha podido liar parda.

-Rajoy: todo va bien

- Manifestación e indignación para que no se sacrifique el perro de la enfermera.

- el ébola en Sierra Leona

- muere el primer diagnosticado de ébola en EEUU

- La UE va a revisar los protocolos de seguridad en hospitales

- Tarjetas negras

- anciano ex-dirigente de UGT (minería) oculta al fisco 1,4 millones de euros

- Cañete próximo comisario de energía y medio ambiente

- un actor de teleseries americanas confiesa ser pederasta a su mujer por tfno y lo saca para el divorcio

- detienen a un par de tipos que grababan a niñas y mujeres en los baños

- la reina regala golosinas y globos a los niños en el día de la cruz roja

- última hora sobre la enfermera con ébola, unidad móvil en la puerta del hospital y reportaje resumen


----------



## kikepm (8 Oct 2014)

¿va a morir?

Porque habría sido un acto de irresponsabilidad por parte de las autoridades de carácter criminal.

Este es el país del mundo donde jamás la actuación de autoridad alguna es puesta en tela de juicio o lleva a acarrear consecuencias penales, independientemente de los resultados.

Imaginemos, por un suponer, que una empresa privada hubiera trasladado a una persona infectada en las condiciones de seguridad que las autoridades españolas han trasladado a los enfermos de ébola.


Perdón el off topic.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2014)

Os dejo un enlace muy "ilustrativo" y os aconsejo que también entréis en la presentación de diapositivas con visualizaciones de otras Materias Primas.

- This illustration shows just how precious gold is - The Tell - MarketWatch

Por cierto, esseri, si tiras la página hacia abajo tienes unos enlaces que te pueden interesar.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 22:24 ----------

No tienes porqué disculparte, kikepm, ya que no es un off topic en este hilo. Y ya se comentó en el primer post cuál iba a ser la línea del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Oct 2014)

Merece la pena colgar la imagen muy ilustrativa del volumen de la producción anual mundial de Oro, un cubo de 5,3 metros

pero al final edito y la retiro porque me da rabia que solo puedan verla los usuarios registrados.

la avaricia del calopez este parece no tener límites


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: A esta hora todavía sigue el alza del Oro y que se encuentra ligeramente por encima de los $1226. En la Plata la subida es más pronunciada y está alrededor de los $17,50. No observo motivos para ese fuerte tirón al alza, fuera de la enorme sobreventa y que, en el caso del Oro, también se tocará un nivel "clave". Tampoco existían motivos razonables para una caída tan pronunciada como la que vimos el pasado mes y contraria a su "pauta estacional". En cualquier caso, hay que ser muy prudentes y yo esperaré a ver algo -o mucha- más "claridad".

A continuación dejo dos enlaces de interés.

En el primero, nos volvemos a encontrar con el incumplimiento y la mentira ya tradicionales en estos "bandoleros" que nos gobiernan... Como ya sabéis, yo tengo Planes de Pensiones y que se hicieron en un momento que era lo que "tocaba" y no me arrepiento de haberlos contratado, pero claro lo que es inadmisible son las variaciones continuas que se están efectuado sobre su fiscalidad y que nos afectarán cuando los recuperemos. Bien, quienes los tengamos contratados, pues podemos seguir intentando "arañar" puntas de rentabilidad... pero sin añadir un puto Euro a los mismos. De hecho, ya no realizo aportaciones y es que ya hace tiempo que no tienen ningún interés. Nadie está diciendo que ese dinero que dedicamos a los Planes de Pensiones vaya a los MPs, pero éstos así como otros activos son ahora mismo mucho más interesantes a largo plazo...

- Montoro sube de tapadillo la fiscalidad de los planes de pensiones: se declarará el 70% - Noticias de Economía

Y aquí en este hilo nos hemos referido muchas veces al Tratado de Libre Comercio entre los EE.UU. y la UE, pero es un tema sobre el que la gente tiene un gran desconocimiento y, por otro lado, no existe información "oficial", de manera que la mayor parte de la ciudadanía no tiene ni pajolera idea de lo qué significan los TLC (Tratados de Libre Comercio) ni de las repercusiones que pueden tener en nuestras vidas. Para "paliar" un poco esta "desinformación" va el siguiente enlace...

- Rebelion. Diez claves sobre los tratados de libre comercio e inversiones


----------



## Vidar (9 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: A esta hora todavía sigue el alza del Oro y que se encuentra ligeramente por encima de los $1226. En la Plata la subida es más pronunciada y está alrededor de los $17,50. No observo motivos para ese fuerte tirón al alza, fuera de la enorme sobreventa y que, en el caso del Oro, también se tocará un nivel "clave". Tampoco existían motivos razonables para una caída tan pronunciada como la que vimos el pasado mes y contraria a su "pauta estacional". En cualquier caso, hay que ser muy prudentes y yo esperaré a ver algo -o mucha- más "claridad".
> 
> A continuación dejo dos enlaces de interés.
> 
> ...



Con lo del rescate de aportaciones anteriores a 2006 aún puede ser rentable si te has ahorrado un tipo de entre el 21 y el 52% por que el rescate te va a salir como mucho al 20.8% sobre el total.

.


----------



## andyy (9 Oct 2014)

El economista jefe de Saxo Bank soltando algunas perlas en sentido contrario al que nos tienen habituados

La Carta de la Bolsa - La montaña de Deuda


----------



## Parri (9 Oct 2014)

Con respecto al referéndum de Suiza sobre incrementar al 20% sus reservas en oro y repatriación de todos su metal me han venido a la cabeza las dudas que siempre he tenido sobre este pequeño país. 

¿Quién decidió su neutralidad? ¿Y en base a qué?

Hay 2 teorías muy bien argumentadas y que no son excluyentes la una de la otra. 

La primera es que los que realmente están en la cúspide del poder y que nadie los controla necesitan un lugar para protegerse físicamente de los conflictos que ellos mismos crean y de sus riquezas robadas al pueblo. 

La otra teoría es que su población se ha protegido muy bien durante toda la historia de los invasores y siempre están preparados para la guerra con armas en casa, un servicio militar obligatorio continuado, bunkers y otra protecciones.

Allí tienen al BIS (banco central de banco centrales), tienen la sede de las mayores farmaceuticas del planeta, grandes corporaciones y demás amigos del planeta.

Me inclino por la primera opción. ¿Perderán los privilegios si votan que sí en el referéndum? ¿Montarán en Asia la alternativa a Suiza en caso afirmativo?

Joder anddy otro que se pone la venda en la herida cuando el cuerpo ya está desangrado. La de caretas que están cayendo en los últimos tiempos parece que el baile de disfraces ha terminado y la música ha dejado de sonar.


----------



## Vidar (9 Oct 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Con respecto al referéndum de Suiza sobre incrementar al 20% sus reservas en oro y repatriación de todos su metal me han venido a la cabeza las dudas que siempre he tenido sobre este pequeño país.
> 
> ¿Quién decidió su neutralidad? ¿Y en base a qué?
> 
> ...



Claro que es así, es la caja fuerte del mundo acordado por todos los que tienen poder para que así sea.

No se pierde ningún privilegio puesto que la ventaja de Suiza es la seguridad jurídica, junto a otras ventajas que es el déficit 0 estipulado por referendum por lo que aunque venga un loco del gasto no podría embarcar a Suiza en lo que nos encontramos nosotros desde 2008.

Sólo que se se gana un respaldo en oro del 20% de lo allí depositado en su moneda.

Y la suiza asiática ya existe, Singapur.

.


----------



## pisces (9 Oct 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿va a morir?
> 
> Porque habría sido un acto de irresponsabilidad por parte de las autoridades de carácter criminal.
> 
> ...




Subo la apuesta. Veo tu doble pareja y subo a escalera de color:



> Dermatol Clin. 2004 Jul;22(3):291-302, vi.
> Other viral bioweapons: Ebola and Marburg hemorrhagic fever.
> Salvaggio MR1, Baddley JW.
> Author information
> ...



Other viral bioweapons: Ebola and Marburg hemo... [Dermatol Clin. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2014)

Singapur en el coño la Bernarda...un País musulmán en donde aparte de la industria bancaria, no hay prácticamente nada más ni fabrican nada...no lo veo...


----------



## Vidar (9 Oct 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Singapur en el coño la Bernarda...un País musulmán en donde aparte de la industria bancaria, no hay prácticamente nada más ni fabrican nada...no lo veo...





> Economía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, unos mindundis. :rolleye:

A lo mejor a los chinos suiza también les parece que está en el culo del mundo y que sólo hay quesos.

.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2014)

Sigue sin convercerme...esta muy apartado del Mundo y en una zona geografíca muy inestable, por muy sofisticado que sea (que no lo niego)...pero estar rodeado de Malasia, Filipinas, Camboya, Vietnam, Taiwán, cerca de Corea, Hong Kong...como que no...demasiadas zonas calientes islamistas...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Vidar: No, si en lo personal no me preocupa el tema de los Planes de Pensiones, ya que el grueso de mis aportaciones se realizaron antes del año 2006, aparte de que ya tengo pensado qué hacer para que estos HdP vean lo mínimo posible... De todas formas, aún me quedan unos pocos años para jubilarme y de aquí a entonces pueden pasar tantas cosas... Más que nada, "aviso a navegantes" y si no hay motivos de índole fiscal, pues en los Planes de Pensiones no hay que poner ni un puto duro.

# Parri: Tengo cierta experiencia militar y puedo opinar con cierto fundamento al respecto, por lo que te diré que conquistar un país como Suiza sería algo muy dificultoso y con un alto coste de vidas, aparte de que no compensaría...

Teniendo en cuenta lo preparados que están militarmente los suizos, tenemos que considerar que es un país montañoso, con numerosos túneles (fáciles de sabotear), de manera que sólo sería una tarea para fuerzas de infantería muy especializadas. Se pelearía en un medio muy hostil, contra fuerzas numerosas y bien adiestradas que, además, contarían con el factor favorable de conocer perfectamente ese terreno montañoso. Y no se domina un país hasta que éste está completamente dominado por fuerzas terrestres, especialmente con unidades acorazadas, es decir las menos adecuadas para combatir en un país como Suiza. No está de más recordar lo que les sucedió a los alemanes, durante la II WW, en Yugoeslavia...

Te dejo un par de enlaces. Uno es muy "aclaratorio" sobre el potencial militar REAL de Suiza y el segundo es histórico, pero sirve para recordar que hubo unos tiempos en que España fue un gran país y, además, sirve para "amenizar" un poco el hilo.

- Suiza, la paradoja del país pacifista más armado de Europa - Público.es

- La última batalla entre españoles y suizos | Camino a Rocroi

# El hombre dubitativo: Hombre, no es cuestión de que nos guste o no, pues Singapur es uno de los mayores centros financieros del mundo y, efectivamente, se la puede considerar la "Suiza asiática". Ahora bien, en caso de conflicto bélico, ya puestos en el peor de los escenarios, no parece el lugar más conveniente como "refugio" financiero y es, al contrario de Suiza, fácilmente conquistable. Bueno, ya lo hicieron los japoneses durante la II WW.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Oct 2014)

Y no solo es vulnerable ante un gran conflicto bélico, en un momento dado la república de Singapur en un país relativamente fácil de desestabilizar.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2014)

¡Ah! se me olvidaba: Esperemos que esa M..R.A que es el Consejero de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid, el "fulano" Javier Rodríguez, DIMITA o lo envíen a un PESEBRE... ¿Por qué no habrá un "bozal" a mano cuando habla un IMBECIL?


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2014)

[http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetel...-precious-gold-is/QUOTE=fernandojcg;12596203]



Por cierto, esseri, si tiras la página hacia abajo tienes unos enlaces que te pueden interesar..[/QUOTE]

Grazias fernando. Era lo del "euroglut" k podía matxakar el euro ?

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2014)

Hola, de nuevo... Os dejo unas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes.

- Las mineras de platino afectados por los bajos precios

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/142862-alemania-colapso-enrgetico

- La producción industrial regresa a terreno negativo, tras caer un 1,8% en agosto - Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 20:19 ----------

Dos interesantes noticias en Inglés...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-10-09/reversion-mean-coming

Y la siguiente es muy relevante y POSITIVA para la Plata... Tiene mayor relevancia porque se ha producido "contracorriente" al "papel"...

- U.S. MINT RECORD SILVER EAGLE SALES: Best All Year : SRSrocco Report


----------



## Parri (9 Oct 2014)

Menuda volatilidad hay en el mercado sólo hay que ver el indicador del pánico y del miedo, el VIX en estos momentos está subiendo más del 11%.

La bajada en los usanos es alrededor del 2% después de la buena subida de ayer y el FTSE británico del 2,5%. El mercado denota mucho nerviosismo cuando se producen estás subidas y bajadas fuertes.

Gasolina, crudo, heating oil también bajando sobre un 2% o más. Ya sabemos la última vez que les metieron caña lo que vino después, otro indicador más a la saca del puzzle.

Mañana o pasado apuesto a que le meten a los metales un buen meneo para abajo no me trago estas subidas de estos 3 o 4 días.

Se está precipitando todo, veo muchos inputs para la gran hostia ¿a vosotros os falta alguno?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2014)

Hola, Parri: Bueno, el Dow Jones acaba de cerrar y ha caído un -1,89%... Sí, hay una fuerte volatilidad y, en lo personal, miraré de activar mis Fondos de Inversión y entrar en Renta Variable promediando a la baja... También seguiré alguna acción vinculada a las Materias Primas. Con paciencia se podrá obtener una interesante rentabilidad cara a los primeros días de Enero del próximo año... Tampoco hay que tener prisa porque esto puede caer todavía bastante.

Ya sabes que yo tampoco soy "optimista" respecto a los MPs en el corto plazo y es que no me "trago" esta subida. Por otro lado, tampoco lleva tantos días: el pasado día 6, a las 02:00, en plena sesión asiática, la Plata marcó los $16,728 y ese día, a las 08.00, al comenzar la sesión europea, inició el "arranque". Hoy, en mí opinión, debiera haber "confirmado" mucho más con la debacle de los indices bursátiles estadounidenses, pero NO, se la ve "racaneando" y lo mismo le sucede al Oro... Sigo insistiendo en que hay que esperar mucha más "claridad" para los que ya vamos "cargados" y para los que no lo estén, pueden ser buenos precios. De hecho, habrás comprobado que las Eagles de Plata han "volado" cuando más "tormenta" había en la Plata y eso es positivo. Hay quienes tienen las mismas "percepciones" que nosotros y les importa un rábano el "ruido" de la cotización.

Del día de hoy, lo más "preocupante" -para mí- es el precio del Petróleo y es que hace escasos minutos andaba alrededor de los $89,50 y la figura que está haciendo no puede ser peor...

De todas formas, Parri, la "gran hostia" aún no toca, al menos este año. Es posible una fuerte corrección y ya comenté de esa posibilidad en el pasado mes, pero NO veo un posible Crack en estos momentos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2014)

He enkontrado este enlaze de kasualidá, kreo k tiene una semana.Me pareze de lo más "nutritivo". Va del SGE, pero aporta bastantes matizes .

China avanza para dominar mercado del oro


No me funzionan las zanks. Un saludo y grazias a todos por empujar el hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Para "pensar" y "reflexionar"...

- ¿CONSPIRANOIA O REALIDAD? 3 INDICIOS INQUIETANTES SOBRE EL ÉBOLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Lo de China SI que es interesante, ya que sigo pensando que hay mucho "iluso" pensando que la "solución dorada" va a llegar desde ese país. Falta ver hasta qué punto ha llegado la penetración anglosajona y especialmente "UNA"...


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "pensar" y "reflexionar"...
> 
> - ¿CONSPIRANOIA O REALIDAD? 3 INDICIOS INQUIETANTES SOBRE EL ÉBOLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Lo de China SI que es interesante, ya que sigo pensando que hay mucho "iluso" pensando que la "solución dorada" va a llegar desde ese país. Falta ver hasta qué punto ha llegado la penetración anglosajona y especialmente "UNA"...



Krees k no será así ? ...o lo será y vendrá de dónde ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, en lo personal, me desmarcó totalmente de muchos "metaleros" que piensan que China será la que imponga la "solución dorada" y es que he dedicado mucho tiempo a estudiar este tema... Bien, en el enlace ya se observa cuándo algunos "destacados" anglosajones ya entraron allí, como por ejemplo los Rockefeller y lo que representan y su más que posible asociación con los famosos "Illuminati" de atom ant...

Yo no creo en la "solución dorada", es decir una vuelta al Patrón Oro, e insistido varias veces en ello y, realmente, sólo veo dos opciones:

1ª.- Hay "buena voluntad" -muy "difícil"- por parte de todas las partes implicadas y se pone el "contador" a 0, luego un reset y vuelta a comenzar... Y el nuevo sistema monetario podría hacerse con la famosa "cesta" que tanto circula por los medios financieros y donde el Oro podría tener un lugar destacado o no... 

2ª.- Esto se va a la MIERDA y el Sistema colapsa en todos los órdenes, pudiendo ser de forma escalonada o de una sola vez... Aquí la posesión de MPs jugaría a favor de forma individualizada, aunque no sería sostenible en el tiempo...

En fin, ya ves que soy bastante pesimista y lo malo es que no lo veo tan lejano... Bueno, igual dentro de unos años este comentario puede servir para una novela de Ciencia-Ficción... lo que será una muy buena señal... ¿No te parece?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2014)

Otro link jugoso...también de haze una semana. Éste , fundamentalista y visionario...una huída hazia adelante y a la vejez ( manipulazión )...viruelas ( pleitesía).

Valora Oro


----------



## atom ant (10 Oct 2014)

Buenos días, atención al petroleo que a esta hora ya recorta casi un 2,5%

el cobre a 3,01 y me da que esta vez puede ir detrás

El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Mario Draghi, ha subrayado la necesidad "urgente" de aplicar reformas en la eurozona para elevar la producción en la región,, claro, y se lo vendemos a los habitantes de Ganímedes... (Júpiter D.F.)


...la música está dejando de sonar?

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 07:36 ----------

Tranquilidad de momento en el planeta de los metales preciosos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: SI, el Petróleo anda muy tocado y es bajista. Lo mismo sucede con el Cobre y ¡ojo! a éste, ya que tiene a "tiro de piedra" sus últimos mínimos y que de perderse claramente, pues no sé hasta dónde podría llegar: el gráfico es "horroroso", al igual que el del Petróleo. Las Materias Primas, en general, están descontando un panorama recesivo, al menos es lo que parece...

Por otro lado, he echado un vistazo a los datos macro que se han ido publicando hoy y pésimos en Filipinas, Turquía, Hungría... Es que el "problema" es "global".

Eso sí, de momento, las Bolsas "aguantadas" porque hoy tendrían que haber fuertes
caídas después del desastroso cierre de ayer en Wall Street. Bueno, todavía queda todo el día por delante...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y que va más o menos en la misma línea que algunos de mis últimos comentarios.

- Rebelion. ¿La última llamada?, sí… pero el cartero siempre llama dos veces

También coloco el que he puesto en el principal:

- La variable que se nos olvida - Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (10 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> 2ª.- Esto se va a la MIERDA y el Sistema colapsa en todos los órdenes, pudiendo ser de forma escalonada o de una sola vez... Aquí la posesión de MPs jugaría a favor de forma individualizada, *aunque no sería sostenible en el tiempo...*



¿Podrías explicar un poco mejor eso, please?


----------



## atom ant (10 Oct 2014)

Supongo que esta tarde intentarán arreglar en lo posible la vela semanal porque de ganar la pelea los osos,saldría de las que marcan tendencia...

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 15:11 ----------




nekcab dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar un poco mejor eso, please?



supongo que se refiere a que el Oro es muy útil durante el proceso de colapso total, pero una vez llegados a la edad de piedra ya es un poco tarde para aprovecharlo.

saludos

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 15:22 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: SI, el Petróleo anda muy tocado y es bajista. Lo mismo sucede con el Cobre y ¡ojo! a éste, ya que tiene a "tiro de piedra" sus últimos mínimos y que de perderse claramente, pues no sé hasta dónde podría llegar: el gráfico es "horroroso", al igual que el del Petróleo. Las Materias Primas, en general, están descontando un panorama recesivo, al menos es lo que parece....



y generalmente las cosas no suelen ser lo que parecen. si situamos esta bajada del petroleo a la par que subida del dolar en el contexto geopolítico, la víctima y el mensaje parece claro... queremos la cabeza de putin.

sería interesante contrastar el flujo de petroleo que entra en el mercado, quienes y en qué cantidades...

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Pues, más o menos lo que te responde atom ant, es decir que si el proceso es de colapso total, pues habrá unos primeros momentos en los que los MPs podrían servir como auténtico "dinero", bueno éste y el "trueque", aunque está claro que a medida que avanzase la degradación como que acabarían "enterrados"... Vamos, lo que hicieron muchos romanos a medida que se desintegraba el Imperio de Occidente.

De hecho, yo priorizo la Plata porque sería la más adecuada en ese escenario. Yo soy un "metalero" que está en la misma línea que ya han expresado Llinares, Vargas y otros. Es decir, vemos un futuro muy negro, con pocas posibilidades de "salida" y, por tanto, "invertimos" en Plata -también en Oro-, Despensa (Llinares lo hace en "miel"...), Medicinas, etc. En fin, medidas preventivas que no están de más y si se sale de la actual situación, pues mucho mejor y entonces esperaremos que los MPs alcancen un valor que sea reconocido a nivel mundial y que ahora parece algo más propio del "pasado"...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (10 Oct 2014)

Lo q no termino de entender muy bien es: si en ése hipotético escenario, tras un período de tiempo prudencial, el oro "acabaría enterrado"... ¿pq la plata se salvaría?

Y luego, para hacerme una idea, dado que tú eres más proclive al escenario mad-max: ¿que % de plata y oro dedicas de tu patrimonio?

Very thanks....


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Si me lees bien, yo no he diferenciado entre Oro y Plata a la hora de acabar "enterrados"... Por tanto, cuando quedarán pocas alternativas o seguridad, es como acabarían y eso ha sido así a lo largo de la Historia...

No soy especialmente "madmaxista", aunque SI un "prepper", puesto que no contemplo nada más allá de lo que podemos ver en cualquier informativo diario sobre la situación en Oriente Medio por darte un ejemplo "cercano"... El "Madmaxismo" propio de los films no tendría nada que ver con el que se daría y es el que siempre ha sido en escenarios bélicos y revolucionarios extremos.

Hombre, yo "atesoro" y ya estoy "comprado", aunque siempre añado un poco más en función del precio o, simplemente, porque me dedico a coleccionar también monedas de Plata con Premium. Soy eminentemente "platero", pero desde siempre, y desconozco cuál es mí ratio personal, pero me imagino que "brutal" hacia la Plata...

# atom ant y putabolsa: Está claro que los americanos se la han metido "doblada" tanto a los rusos como a los europeos y ya veremos lo que tardamos en ver una nueva recesión. En el caso de Rusia no tengo ninguna duda de que van a verla...

Por cierto, putabolsa, ¿tú crees que Rusia no está vendiendo USD? Pues, yo te diría que el Banco Central de Rusia debe andar "loco" interviniendo en el mercado para defender al Rublo. Ahora mismo en mínimos ya no sé si históricos, pues mis gráficos van del 2010 para aquí e insisto en que está en mínimos y con una fuerte inflación como ya edité recientemente y creo que era del 8%. Con ese "cocktail" Rusia lo tiene muy complicado para no caer en una fuerte recesión y eso puede llevar a un fuerte tensionamiento geopolítico.

Ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que ha EE.UU. nadie le va a "imponer" NADA y sólo se "plegarán" ante "algo" que les dé confianza y soluciones a sus problemas. Y sino ya tienen el Ejército más poderoso del planeta y eso es así, nos guste o no...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Hola, putabolsa: El "invierno" va a ser crudo, pero muy "crudo" para todo el mundo. Me estoy fijando en los datos que se están publicando sobre la producción industrial y no pueden estar saliendo peor y es "global": México, India, Turquía, Filipinas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2014)

Je,je,je... Ya sé que te gusta el Arte, miaavg, y la obra pictórica que me has colocado es fácil de reconocer: "Napoleons Retreat from Moscow", de Adolf Northern. Te faltaba añadir "On the March from Moscow", de Lasletl John Pott... ¿No?

Bueno, lo mío no es el Arte, sino el de la Guerra... Tengo un libro "La Campaña de 1812 en Rusia", de Karl von Clausewitz, donde vienen las dos obras citadas más arriba.

No creo que sea un invierno tan "riguroso", pero no tengo buenas "sensaciones"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 19:23 ----------

- El aumento de la producción y la caída de la demanda llevan al crudo a mínimos de 2010 - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2014)

Es una "pasada"...

- The Heart Of The Ponzi?? : SRSrocco Report


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2014)

En la bajada del petróleo, tendrá que ver esas ventas de los isi-d-oros?



Ostras!!! Son los saudíes!!!!!

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-part-secret-deal-between-us-and-saudi-arabia


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2014)

Imagino que también tendrá mucho que ver esto:

- In oil price war, Saudi's biggest rival is next door | Daily Mail Online

- Iran Matches Saudi Oil Discounts in Bear Market for Crude - Bloomberg


----------



## atom ant (11 Oct 2014)

*Moody´s alerta del riesgo de impago en las empresas rusas *

La agencia de calificación crediticia estima que si las sanciones impuestas al país no se relajan, las principales compañías rusas tendrán dificultades para refinanciar su deuda y cumplir con sus compromisos de pago en el mercado internacional. Según las estimaciones de Moody´s la mayoría de las empresas cuentan con liquidez suficiente para atender los vencimientos de deuda previstos hasta 2015 pero tendrán dificultades financieras serias en 2016 si continúan sin acceso al mercado de deuda internacional.

Por otra parte, añade Bankinter, el Banco Central de Rusia vendió el pasado lunes 420 M$ de divisas extranjeras con el objetivo de frenar la depreciación del rublo. Desde que comenzó la crisis en Ucrania, Rusia se ha visto obligada a realizar estas operaciones para frenar la depreciación del rublo, por lo que está consumiendo sus reservas internacionales. La debilidad del rublo se puede ver acentuada por la mayor demanda de euros y dólares por parte de las compañías rusas para hacer frente al pago de los vencimientos de deuda en divisa extranjera por importe de 54.700 M€ que deben afrontar en los próximos 3 meses.

Fuente: la carta de la bolsa


----------



## atom ant (11 Oct 2014)

"Barclays sitúa su previsión para el oro en 2014 en los 1.271 dólares. Pronostica un precio del oro para 2015 en los 1.180 dólares."


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2014)

Para "complementar" mis últimos comentarios...

- | | RIA Novosti

- El inicio de la tercera guerra mundial - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA SUPERA A EE.UU. COMO LA MAYOR ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL

Y otra noticia sobre un nuevo acuerdo entre Rusia e Irán...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/143129-rusia-iran-banco-conjunto


----------



## easytrading79 (11 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> "Barclays sitúa su previsión para el oro en 2014 en los 1.271 dólares. Pronostica un precio del oro para 2015 en los 1.180 dólares."



Yo veo un rebote a corto plazo, pero a largo plazo mientras el dólar siga fuerte y sigamos en deflación veo al oro perforando mínimos más allá de los 1.180 dólares.


----------



## atom ant (11 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, putabolsa: El "invierno" va a ser crudo, pero muy "crudo" para todo el mundo. Me estoy fijando en los datos que se están publicando sobre la producción industrial y no pueden estar saliendo peor y es "global": México, India, Turquía, Filipinas...
> 
> Saludos.



pero en este mundo surrealista en que estamos viviendo eso ¿es bueno o es malo para la bolsa? en principio retrasaría la subida de tipos en eeuu

en mi humilde opinión la volatilidad concreta de este viernes tiene bastante que ver con el ébola y los miedos atávicos que el caso de la enfermera ha desatado.

En el último suspiro del viernes eché una bonoloto al respecto porque confío en que le enfermera no muera (es joven), que no se confirmen nuevos casos y que los publi-reportajes del domingo sobre las nuevas vacunas rusas etc sean contundentes.

el fut de sp500 justo por debajo de 1900 y el contado justo por encima... son unos artistas colocando trampas para ratones.

saludos

---------- Post added 11-oct-2014 at 20:36 ----------




easytrading79 dijo:


> Yo veo un rebote a corto plazo, pero a largo plazo mientras el dólar siga fuerte y sigamos en deflación veo al oro perforando mínimos más allá de los 1.180 dólares.



yo lo que entiendo de la previsión del Barclays es que para ellos estaremos en un movimiento plano, quizá suelo, cosa que comparto (en este momento).

en 1270 está la directriz alcista, pero tampoco contempla recortar el 61,8 que proponiá el goldman... me parece coherente
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hombre, la "lógica" dice que debiera ser "malo" para las Bolsas, ya que si caen la producción y el consumo los beneficios empresariales deberían resentirse, por tanto nada a "celebrar"... ¿No decían que las Bolsas "descontaban" el futuro? Pues, eso debió de ser hace ya mucho tiempo y que era cuando se movían bajo parámetros más normales. Hoy en día son un puto "casino" donde acuden los más legos y que no encuentran "rentabilidad" en otros activos, ya que no nos engañemos porque el ahorro conservador se lo han cargado...

No, no creo que la volatilidad actualidad tenga que ver con el Ëbola, ya que si fuera así las caídas debieran haber sido muchísimo más profundas. Supongo que han "esperado" a la época propicia, es decir no sucedió en Septiembre y que suele ser el peor mes bursátil del año, pero también las grandes caídas suelen acontecer puntualmente en Octubre. Los mercados están muy "controlados", de manera que aunque espero que las caídas continúen, no "veo" ningún Crack... De hecho, ya expliqué que activé la exposición de mis Fondos de Inversión a la Renta Variable, aunque lo haré de forma muy prudente y escalonada, aparte de "transitoria": mantenerlos hasta primeros de Enero del próximo año. Y estoy siguiendo una acción vinculada a las Materias Primas y que siempre me ha gustado, pero desaconsejada por los "expertos", así que más motivos para adquirirla y ahora falta que se ponga al precio que yo estimo conveniente para entrar.

atom ant, creo que tú te dedicas a los "mercados" y pienso que se van a ofrecer interesantes oportunidades. Cuestión de paciencia y "timing"...

SI, esperemos que la enfermera salga de su penosa situación y que después empiecen a buscar responsabilidades, aunque sean "teatrales", ya se ha visto con el "subnormal" de Gallardón. Con el paro que hay en este país y había un "puesto" esperándole... Nada, el próximo año son elecciones y esperemos que envíen a estos "pájaros" a su puta casa...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (11 Oct 2014)

Que una enfermera con un traje espacial se contagie al menor descuido es muy muy muy alarmante, pero si resulta que al final no contagia ni siquiera a su marido, cambia bastante el panorama.

no me dedico, es una afición que tengo pero... me encantaría conocer ese valor que le gusta.

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-oct-2014 at 22:03 ----------

Nadie está en posesión de la verdad absoluta y compartir las ideas es parte del proceso de búsqueda...No quisiera dar la impresión de que me dedico a dar consejos.






foto





foto

Parece que podría haber perdido el canal acelerado (azul) pero está por ver que retome el canal alcista principal (rojo). 1900 es un soporte bastante razonable como para esperar cualquier cosa en la próxima semana, incluso retomar el susodicho acelerado...

y en fin, como siempre, momentazo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

El Banco Nacional de Suiza ha "contratacado" y tiene muy mala "pinta" el referéndum del 30 de Noviembre... Me temo que la "argumentación" presentada por el BNS va a convencer a la mayoría de los votantes suizos.

- Swiss National Bank Explains Why It Is Against Repatriating Gold | Zero Hedge


----------



## atom ant (12 Oct 2014)

foto


este puede rebotar aquí, pero también bajar`perfectamente a 75... Mr Putin

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

Pues, parece que la Guerra de las Divisas se va a "recrudecer" y mucho...

- Renminbi vs. Dólar: el duelo entre EEUU y China se libra en el tablero de las divisas - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Parri (12 Oct 2014)

Al Dax le ha picado el bichito del ébola - Rankia

Artículo de Llinares. El dax ha entrado en 1ª bajista y con su particular humor hace una mezcla de los monos, el ébola y los teutones. Este hombre es único. 

Fernando cuidado con la renta variable y con mediar a la baja, el mercado ha subido irracional la bajada puede ser épica y cuando baja así arrastra a todo tipo de empresas excepto alguna minera y poco más. Si entras selecciona acciones que ya estén deprimidas en precio, que no estén referenciadas a ningún índice y que tengan poca deuda. 

Mis previsiones son que la renta variable pierda de media el 90% del valor en poco tiempo.

Date cuenta que los castuzos premium están acojonados, saben que sus "medidas" no han conseguido nada y advierten "ahora" de lo que viene, a buenas horas hijos de puta el pueblo ha caído y la siguiente línea son ellos, se nota el miedo en sus declaraciones. Los que nunca caen son los de más arriba, lo tienen bien montado, nunca dan la cara.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

Hola, Parri: Me ha hecho gracia tu comentario y es que en esto de los "mercados" poco me pueden enseñar ya y es que dediqué muchos años a ellos. Y lo he tocado todo: Bolsa, Renta Fija, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc. Como todo en la vida, hay cosas que han salido mejor que otras, así como algunos "desastres" para olvidar... El balance en general me ha resultado bastante positivo y hace unos pocos años que ya me dedico al ahorro "conservador", más que nada por una simple cuestión de salud... y es que vive mejor "fuera" de los mercados.

Parri, cada "maestrillo tiene su libro" y a mí casi siempre me ha ido bien promediar a la baja en casi todo lo que he tocado. Además, siempre he cogido una PEQUEÑA parte de mí ahorro "conservador", por ejemplo ahora en los Fondos de Inversión, y la muevo a corto plazo a la Renta Variable. Como no busco grandes rentabilidades, tampoco asumo excesivos riesgos, de manera que siempre he considerado que una rentabilidad anualizada del 4% ya me va bien y llevo un par de décadas así...

Mira, hay comentarios míos y de algunos conforeros que ahora no escriben por aquí, que vemos posible un Crack, pero algunos lo sitúan avanzado el próximo año y yo aún no lo tengo claro, aunque me inclino por el 2016... Eso no quita para que podamos a asistir a una fuerte corrección y ya pronosticada por mí hace pocos meses, aunque los niveles perdidos en el Eurostoxx-50 y el Dax son ya importantes, pero el "quid" de la cuestión está en el S&P 500 y ese puede permitirse todavía mucho margen de caída...

En fin, cada cual hace caso a sus "percepciones" y tienes que tener en cuenta que hay que estar "diversificado" en la medida de lo posible. Yo, por ejemplo, en los MPs ya voy "comprado", es decir que poco más voy a añadir. Entiendo que hay una tolerancia "X" al riesgo y a ese nivel ya he llegado yo, y luego vamos a ver qué mundo nos podemos encontrar y los MPs podrán ser una "solución", pero "finita" y posiblemente escasa en el tiempo... Por consiguiente, habrá que reforzar aquellas otras cosas que nos puedan resultar útiles en determinados escenarios complicados. Y el dinero del Banco hay que "moverlo", porque encima sólo falta que les "ayudes" en sus balances, sin nada a cambio...

Desde luego, ahora mismo no animo a nadie a entrar en Bolsa y solamente es apta para quienes tienen sobrada "experiencia" y también "palos" recibidos en ella. Ambos "requisitos" se cumplen en mí caso. Y SI, y lo tengo comentado desde hace mucho tiempo, las Bolsas acabarán en un fortísimo Crack más pronto que tarde y donde se producirá uno de los mayores robos de riqueza de la Historia contemporánea. Hasta te diría que podría tomar las dimensiones del Crack del 29, sino peor...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Parri (12 Oct 2014)

Pues sí Fernando, al final tenemos una opinión muy parecida. La divergencia sólo es una cuestión de timing, da lo mismo que lo mismo da. Hay que estar preparado en la medida de lo posible y no hay más que rascar.


Pego un comentario del rankiano Comstar. Más que un comentario parece un post pero que vale la pena leer.

Sobre PIB que crece 

1.El crecimiento no es crecimiento de números, sin crecimiento de la producción de riqueza, sabiendo que no es lo mismo riqueza y deuda. Si tiene 75 en riqueza y 25 en deuda, en realidad tienes 50, auqnue los activos se miren como 100. Tristemente el PIB marcará 100 y no 50. 

2.El PIB es una simple medida de transacciones, unas que tienen que ver con producción de riqueza, otras que se refieren a producción de deuda, y otras que se refieren a destrucción de riqueza, y otras a cosas que no producen absolutamente nada. 

3.Según Jim Rogers, la nueva manera de contabilizar el PIB es tal que si él hiciera eso con sus balances, iría a la cárcel. 

4.El PIB incluye ingresos pasivos de dudosa transparencia 

5.Crecer el PIB por agregarle cosas que antes no tenía no es crecer. 

6.Crecer el PIB no quiere decir crecer la producción de riqueza.

Sobre la inflación 

1.El IPC pondera en un 10% aquello que la gente necesita para vivir. 

2.El IPC da un peso excesivo a los inmuebles que la gente no está comprando.

Los anglosajones tienen una extraña confusión entre público y privado. Para unas cosas la FED es pública, pero para otras es privada. Los filibusteros que conquistaron tierras de México para fines históricos eran privados, pero para fines reales geopolíticos estaban alineados con el gobierno y las tierras conquistadas se anexaron al país.

Los piratas eran contratados por la corona inglesa en tiempos del imperio español. También los grandes bancos y agencias calificadoras son privados, pero actuan como entes públicos al servicio de la geopolítica de la colmena anglosajona, que quizás ya no tenga reina, pero no por eso dejan de servir como colmena colectivizada, sean públicos o privados.
De hecho muchas movidas geopolíticas de EUA vienen dadas por el financiamiento de ONGs en otros países alienadas con sus políticas, de modo que ONGs extrangeras funcionan como parte de la política de gobierno.

Y por supuesto en los años 1930 una ley en los EUA prevenía que otros países usaran ONGs dentro de EUA de esa misma forma. Y gran escándalo se armó cuando la Rusia de Putin hizo una ley similar recientemente.

La FED presta dinero a los bancos. Los bancos compran bonos al gobierno. Usan los bonos como colateral para pedir más dinero a la FED para comprar más bonos. Pero ese shadow banking parece haber llegado al límite impuesto por la FED. Entonces cambias la FED por el BCE, donde esbirros de los bancos privados americanos tienen posiciones clave, de modo que el BCE e incluso la UE es en cierta medida una extensión política de la colmena. Al final el resultado es el mismo. Imprenta en el BCE para no aplicar imprenta en la FED.

Realmente no importa mucho el interés a 10 años. Si luego la política lo exige y las finanzas no lo permiten, pueden terminar haciendo una quita, y al final encontrarían la manera de pasar esa pérdida a alguien más.

Narendra Modi y Monsanto. En India tras la independencia no querían volver a ser siervos de nadie. Por eso miras que hay nacionalismo muy fuerte que impide a inversores extranjeros mandar sobre India. Sin embargo los anglosajones ya les han ganado la partida. Permiten a los indios ascender a ciertas posiciones de la multinacional, aunque no a la pura cima, y así les dejan pensar que la multinacional está bajo control indio, y le dan facilidades a la multinacional. Pero Monsanto no se ha portado así, sino que se mira muy agresivo en sus actos, y así se ha ganado reputación de ente controlador extranjero.

Divide y vencerás, es la misma treta anglosajona que lentamente empujó la caída del último emperador chino, luego de las guerras del opio. Imagino que ya los chinos aprendieron la lección de historia.

EUA no ha vencido a los talibanes, porque ellos son (o fueron) aliados, y gracias a ellos es que se alimenta la industria militar donde ciertos conglomerados privados tienen como dueños a funcionarios o exfuncionarios públicos de alto perfil en los partidos. Es decir, la guerra no termina porque sería malo para los negocios. Claro, esa confusión de público-privado hace que cuando los intereses privados se contraponen a los públicos, probablemente ganen los privados, empujando a EUA a un régimen colectivizado de colmena cada vez menos democrático, pero eso es problema de los americanos.

Miras a Argentina y sus maniobras frente a los fondos buitre. Frente a la mala prensa que empuja hacia arriba las primas de riesgo y la tasa que pagarían al colocar bonos, en lugar de colocar bonos a tasas usureras que endeudarían de nuevo, lo que hacen es pagar con reservas de dólares, y eso obliga a crear el cepo del dólar. ¡¡Interesante manera de deshacerse de los dólares, pagando deudas en dólares!!

Sobre inflación resultante en los EUA, no creo que ocurra. Lo que imagino es que los dólares entrarían y los ricos encontrarían su manera de enterrar ese dinero en el sistema financiero, en lugar de regalárselo (o prestárselo) a la gente para que haya inflación. El problema que anticipo no será de inflaciones y fergusones, sino problemas de poder adquisitivo de la población, que no va a poder importar bienes y consumirlos. 

Esto significa que si antes cambiabas el guardarropa cada año, ahora tendrás que hacerlo cada 3 o 4 años.

Va a ser interesante, porque los acreedores son los entes privados que ayudan a hacer geopolítica financiera. Y no estoy seguro de si ellos sirven a la geopolítica, o si los políticos de turno son sus títeres. ¿Qué harán con sus propio país cuando las deudas sean impagables? Será como si se hicieran a ellos mismos un fraude de Ponzi, inflar sus propios libros. ¿Quién lo pagará? ¿Quita, default, hiperinflación? ¿Cuál opción escogerán? Es que ya no es como Grecia, donde haciendo un golpe de estado bancario se puede tomar el control del país, pues ya lo tienen. El problema es cuando, afirmando que la FED puede pagar todas las deudas, crean deudas sin fin, algo similar a la idea de riqueza sin fin de los tiempos de Felipe II.

Hasta donde entiendo nunca en la historia un país se había debido tanto dinero a sí mismo. Y va a ser interesante ver el desenlace. Tendrán que chuparle la sangre a Europa y crear una crisis como las crisis argentina y venezolana empujadas por el FMI en el pasado, para sostener por un rato el fraude de Ponzi. Y así en lugar de ver los fergusones en EUA los verás en Europa. Y tienen personas en posiciones para hacerlo. 

¿Aceptarán los europeos? Ya no sería un saqueo físico al estilo Hitler, sino uno como el del comunismo.

Los bancos antes cumplían el rol de prestar dinero para alimentar la economía con liquidez. Pero eso ya no es cierto con el Shadow Banking. Y por eso no espero ver que en EUA-Europa las cosas vaya a irse mucho por el lado de rescatar la demanda, principalmente porque la ideología americana no lo permitirá, hasta sus últimas consecuencias.

Tal vez es una visión loca, pero así es como la veo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

Hola, Parri: Pues, SI tenemos opiniones parecidas y que suelen ser comunes entre los "plateros normales" y tú y yo ya sabemos a qué me refiero... Evidentemente, manifestamos nuestras opiniones en función de nuestras experiencias, conocimientos, "percepciones", etc. Quizás, en mí caso, tengo a "favor" una sólida formación cultural, avanzada edad, mucho vivido y que me dedico a la Prospectiva...

Sobre lo que has enlazado qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas. Si esto del PIB y del IPC son simples "milongas" adaptadas a lo que establece el Poder. Por ejemplo, qué fiabilidad puede tener un IPC que sólo contempla el precio de la vivienda en alquiler... Si se añadiera la vivienda en propiedad dentro de la "cesta" del IPC, la inflación resultante sería incompatible con lo que nos están "vendiendo". Hay que ser muy "burro" para dar por buenas las cifras "oficiales". Y te podría dar muchos más ejemplos que harían enrojecer a cualquier responsable político económico. Si no me extraña nada que España y el mundo, en general, vayan como van...

Luego, ahora ya han "soltado" lo del Ébola y que me parece que es un "ensayo" que va más allá de lo que la gente puede imaginar. En cualquier caso, el día que quieran desatar una Pandemía ya tienen cosas peores y más "controlables". Cualquier día habría que explicar algo sobre la Gripe Española y las consecuencias que tuvo en su momento.
Ya ves, Parri, como muchos "plateros" tenemos las mismas "sensaciones"...

Por cierto, enlazo algo que es muy relevante y que me parece no ha salido por el foro. Curiosamente, por este hilo colocamos muy buena información para aquellos que son "metaleros" y también para los que no lo son.

- The Fourth Central Bank Gold Agreement - what gives? - INDEPENDENT VIEWPOINT - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

Interesante artículo y donde los datos parecen indicar que China se ha "comido" a los Estados Unidos, menos en el terreno militar... Y eso es lo más "preocupante": históricamente, ningún Imperio se ha impuesto a otro sin una guerra por en medio...

- ¡ADIÓS EEUU! CHINA ES EL NUEVO LÍDER MUNDIAL: 26 ASPECTOS ECONÓMICOS QUE LO DEMUESTRAN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

No es extraño que EE.UU/OTAN estén "centrados" con Putin y Rusia... Es la única que puede hacerles frente militarmente y es que China, a pesar del gasto que está dedicando a este menester, no supone ningún problema para el Imperio en ese aspecto.

Lo que sigo sin ver claro es la clásica "ambigüedad" de que está haciendo gala China en ese ataque contra su ahora "aliado" -siempre han sido todo lo contrario...- y también su "complacencia" en el fortalecimiento del USD y que está atacando fuertemente a sus otros "aliados", es decir el resto de los países BRICS más los emergentes afines. En fin, váyase a saber que posibles "arreglos" hay en la "sombra" entre las "élites" occidentales y quienes realmente gobiernen en China...

La cuestión es la que plantea el artículo: ¿Será para bien? Chi lo sa...


----------



## nekcab (12 Oct 2014)

Fernando:

Estoy buscando índices del oro cuando el crack del 29, pero no consigo mucha info. Entiendo que debió ser un valor refugio por aquellas fechas, pero... ¿durante cuanto tiempo?

Por cierto, me ha inquietado tu comentario:



fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> Luego, ahora ya han "soltado" lo del Ébola y que me parece que es un "ensayo" que va más allá de lo que la gente puede imaginar. En cualquier caso, el día que quieran desatar una Pandemía ya tienen cosas peores y más "controlables". *Cualquier día habría que explicar algo sobre la Gripe Española y las consecuencias que tuvo en su momento.*"



Si nos haces un pequeño resumen, se agradecería... Reconozco que soy tendente a ver conspiraciones, pero más en sentido estrictamente económico. Pero cuando se trata de mezclar pandemias vs economía.... ya se me escapan conceptos.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (12 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...En fin, váyase a saber que posibles "arreglos" hay en la "sombra" entre las "élites" occidentales y quienes realmente gobiernen en China...



Sip,de éso no hay duda...pero entre esos txinos y las élites Briks también.

O alguien espera un movimiento de los txinos previo al desenlaze final ? Un txino no se kita la kareta ni en la bañera.

Ninguna señal vendrá de Txina. Y si ha de traszender alguna...lo hará también su opuesta. Sonrisa en ristre marka de la kasa hasta soltarte la primera hostia...y en tós los morros. Es kultural...e imposible de leer para un okzidental. 


Sí k hay una konstante en ellos: Antes palman k soltar un duro. Por zierto, komo un latino en el fútbol o al volante , sólo les he visto perder los papeles en un sitio : En el kasino. 

Lo k en esta koyuntura, lo mismo ayuda...( pero k otro meterá la gamba antes, seguro).


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: La verdad, es que me planteas unas cuestiones que requieren de mucho tiempo y ahora no dispongo de él. Sin embargo, sobre el Oro, el Crack del 29 y la posterior confiscación decretada por Roosevelt he escrito unos excelentes comentarios y que podrás encontrar en el anterior hilo de "Evolución del precio del oro" (el que tiene la "chincheta") y se encuentran casi finalizando ese hilo. Comprobarás que el tema es muy extenso y dediqué muchas horas al mismo.

Respecto a la Gripe Española es un tema que sigo estudiando y es que actualmente se están dando en el mundo unas circunstancias que recuerdan mucho lo acontecido en el período de 1913-1945... Este es un tema sobre el que tenemos muy pocas respuestas y, recientemente, leí un trabajo sobre ello dirigido por el Dr. Michael Worobey, de la Universidad de Arizona (UA), en Tucson, EE.UU. y ya ves como, a pesar del tiempo transcurrido, sigue despertando "interés" y por algo será... ¿No?

Te voy a dejar dos enlaces sencillos de la "Wiki", pero para que tengas una idea de la magnitud de la Gripe Española y también te responde a la cuestión que preguntas sobre el Oro.

Ya he dicho que algún día ya abordaré el tema de la Gripe Española, pero ahora no es el momento y es que suelo imponerme unos "tempos"... Sin embargo, te destaco lo siguiente:

- En el enlace de la "Wiki" fijate en la alta mortalidad producida y, EN ESPECIAL, cuál fue el primer caso confirmado y DÓNDE... Y también la FECHA y el CONTEXTO...

- Siempre ha sido un misterio de dónde vino ese virús, por qué era tan grave y SOBRE TODO, por qué mató especialmente a una población comprendida entre los 20 y 40 años... Es decir, la más JOVEN y UTIL a la hora de ser productiva... Repito en que te fijes en el CONTEXTO (finales de la I WW).

- Executive Order 6102 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

- http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemia_de_Gripe_de_1918

Saludos.

No sale bien el enlace, pero tienes acceso directo si clickas en Busca "Pandemia de Gripe de 1918".


----------



## atom ant (13 Oct 2014)

mosqueante ciertamente... incluso el nombre es apropiado como maniobra de distracción.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2014)

Un artículo muy interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7020&Itemid=143

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 07:10 ----------

Balanza comercial china: 31,00B vs 41,00 esperado. Mes anterior:49,83B...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2014)

- Inversores en India esperan precios del oro más bajos en 2014


----------



## atom ant (13 Oct 2014)

en rupias yo creo que está incluso más caro que antes de la "bajada"

saludos


----------



## nekcab (13 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Inversores en India esperan precios del oro más bajos en 2014



estaba interesado en las consecuencias que podría tener el cambio de política suiza en cuanto a sus reservas y observo:



The Hindu dijo:


> "...
> Suiza hará un referéndum el 30 de noviembre sobre sus reservas de oro. De aprobarse, obligaría al banco central suizo a mantener un mínimo de 20 por ciento de las reservas de divisas en oro contra un nivel de 7,7 por ciento en la actualidad. Según los informes, el banco central vendió el 60 por ciento de las reservas de oro en la última década, *se espera que el país tendrá que comprar alrededor de 1.500 toneladas de oro durante los tres años siguientes* para tener una moneda respaldada por oro más fuerte. “Esto sería un avance importante a tener en cuenta *y podría tener un enorme impacto en el precio del oro en el futuro*,” afirmó Mehta."



Vamos que subidas en un espacio relativamente corto de tiempo... Si a eso sumamos el "reajuste" esperado en bolsa... ¿llegaremos a los 1600$ la onza?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: No veo que el referéndum de Suiza del próximo 30 de Noviembre vaya a salir adelante. Al respecto, hace nada que puse un enlace sobre la "argumentación" contraria por parte del Banco Nacional de Suiza y me parece que va a ir a "misa"... Precisamente, hablé sobre esto con dos clientes suizos de mi empresa y éstos me dijeron lo mismo, es decir que no lo veían factible.

¿$1600 la Onza? Claro que los veremos, pero no los esperes a corto plazo, a no ser que antes pase algo realmente grave en el mundo y que tuviera repercusiones globales. Yo la actual subida no me dice nada mientras no supere con claridad y volumen los $1400 y ahora mismo quedan muy lejos y tenemos más cerca los mínimos recientes. Veo más factible perforar los $1182 que superar los $1400... aunque ¡ojalá! me equivoque, pero también me tiene sin cuidado y es que no tengo ningún plazo temporal, por tanto muy tranquilo...

Aprovecho para enlazar algo sobre AT en el Oro:

- ¿Dónde se ubican los soportes del oro? | Investing.com

Y ahora pasemos a otro tema y que tiene que ver más cómo las gasta el Imperio cuando decide echar "leña al fuego"... Y buenos ejemplos son las situaciones en las que se encuentran países como Rusia y Venezuela. Está claro quién se encuentra "detrás"... ¿No?

- How Venezuela Got No Dollars From $65 Billion Bond Sales - Bloomberg

- Russia Spending $6 Billion Not Enough to Stop Ruble Rout on Oil - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Oct 2014)

Buenas noches fernando.

Pues la verdad es k sin konocimiento alguno de la soziedad suiza a título personal...lo de la konsulta aurífera suena más a una deklarazión de intenziones k a un resultado práktiko a favor. K en fin, puede ser...pero a botepronto, un pueblo k se alze kontra éso, por mutxo kriterio ekonómiko k tenga, suena a zienzia fikzión. 

Me llama la atenzión lo kategóriko k te muestras en esa llegada a los 1.600...podrías extenderte un poko en ello ? 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, la sociedad suiza es muy peculiar y están muy orgullosos de su sistema socio-político y, por tanto, también de sus instituciones. La verdad, es que tienen motivos para ello y son un país modélico para lo que hay por ahí...

Dicho esto, si te añado que tanto el Banco Nacional de Suiza, como el Gobierno y una gran mayoría del Parlamento se han manifestado abiertamente en contra de la propuesta, pues como que queda poco por explicar... ¿No? En cualquier caso, toca esperar al resultado e igual hay alguna "sorpresa", pero ahora mismo no la veo.

Claro que soy categórico en que se alcanzarán esos $1600, pero lo que no he dicho es cuándo... Es más, sigo creyendo que es más probable un tirón a la baja con la posible perforación de los $1182 a que continúe el alza y supere los $1400, por tanto los $1600 quedarían para más "tarde"...

esseri, insisto en lo comentado en muchas ocasiones: los MPs pertenecen a las Materias Primas y, por tanto, están sujetos a fuertes volatilidades. Mira, yo tengo tanto Oro como Plata -mucho más de ésta-, pero no los vendería aunque batieran sus últimos máximos, que en el Oro son "simbólicos", pero mucho más potenciales en la Plata, ya que esos máximos quedarían muy lejanos...

¿Motivos? En el caso del Oro -y también de la Plata- pueden ser fundamentales en caso de que el Sistema Ponzi se vaya a la MIERDA - que se irá...-, tanto si hay un nuevo ordenamiento del sistema monetario como si acabamos en la "ley de la selva", es decir la peor "solución"...

Y en la Plata hay algo que se llama Peak y que no sé si está más cercano o más lejano, pero todo apunta a que se acabará viendo. Otra cosa es que se encuentren "sustitutos" a tiempo, pero me parece que ya no "queda" de éste.

Ahora mismo, esseri, no veo mejor alternativa a los MPs como "reserva de valor", pero claro hablo desde mis particulares "percepciones" y, posiblemente, mi situación personal, es decir la financiera, me lo permita, al menos de momento, ya que en este país todo es susceptible de empeorar... Sin embargo, entiendo que esa no sea probablemente la situación de mucha gente y que "culturalmente" no acepten a los MPs como "dinero". En fin, no deja de ser una cuestión de "elección"... y ya es mucho tener cierta "independencia" del Sistema económico que nos han implantado.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (14 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos,
Perdonar por el Off Tópic pero es curioso y esta ahora por la red circulando...
Hablando de conspiraciones y de su posible subida/Bajada del precio del Oro os pongo ésta noticia sacada de RT.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2014)

Gracias por el aporte, dmdp78, y resulta sumamente "significativo" si observamos la fecha... En fin, siempre quedan "señales" que dejan estos HdP, pero claro la mayoría pasan desapercibidas para la mayor parte de la gente. Evidentemente, no es así para aquellos que ya llevamos muchos años dedicados a estos temas y sabíamos que, algún día, el tema del Ébola se sacaría del "armario" para usarlo para unos "fines" determinados y sobre los que ahora sólo podemos especular. De aquí a un tiempo podremos sacar conclusiones que puedan acercarse a la "realidad". Lo que tengo muy claro es que lo que han "soltado" del Ébola está muy "controlado", ya que por las características del mismo y la zona geográfica afectada, lo más lógico y normal es que ahora mismo allí hubiera una auténtica Pandemia y la mortandad sería ya atroz...

Sobre este tema dejo un enlace que es muy interesante y que podría darnos también ciertas "pistas" por las implicaciones geopolíticas y económicas que están afectando al continente africano.

- LA VERDAD OCULTA TRAS EL ÉBOLA: LA GUERRA ENTRE EEUU Y CHINA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y sobre el tema "metalero", dejo este otro enlace:

- El precio de la plata se recupera modestamente ante el dólar

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (14 Oct 2014)

Fernando, hasta ahora solo consideraba útil un 10% de la info que propagaban los medios. Gracias por el enlace del "elrobotpescador.com". Va a ser mi periódico diario.

De piedra.. de piedra me he quedado de lo verde que estoy en cuanto a info:



Glazebrook dijo:


> “Se estima que la Libia de Gaddafi había invertido unos 150 mil millones de dólares en África, a menudo en proyectos de infraestructura y desarrollo social y esta generosidad le sirvió para comprar muchos amigos, particularmente en las naciones más pequeñas. Mientras Gaddafi mantuviera este nivel de influencia en África, el Africom estaba destinado al fracaso”



Y así acabó el colega...



Aaron Klein dijo:


> "...
> Curiosamente, una reciente encuesta realizada acerca de la actitud de los países africanos, mostró que tan sólo una crisis como la del Ébola podía ayudar a persuadir a los países escépticos del continente a aceptar una mayor presencia de AFRICOM.
> 
> Y casualmente, eso es exactamente lo que ha sucedido…
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Me alegro de que te gusten los enlaces de "El Robot Pescador", aunque no todo lo que edita hay que creerlo... Yo suelo "cruzar" datos de distintos medios, más mis propios estudios e investigaciones... Hay una muy excelente información fuera de los medios "oficiales" y que se oculta deliberadamente.

El Gaddafi fue asesinado por muchas más cosas y una de ellas fue "clave": el Dinar de Oro... Luego, ya te digo que hubo más "cosas"...

En su momento,sobre esto del Africom, ya escribí bastante e incluso puse algo en el foro, pero pasó totalmente desapercibido y me estoy dando cuenta de que es mejor que me centre en este hilo. Dentro del Africom se engloba también el tema del Petróleo entre las Islas Canarias y Marruecos, algo que ya se sabía desde hacía muchos años...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2014)

Interesante artículo el que os enlazo a continuación y solamente discrepo respecto al autor en que la "comparativa" utilizada de la Batalla de Cannas es muy poco afortunada, ya que la misma fue una de las más memorables hazañas bélicas de toda la Historia y, hoy en día, todavía se estudia en las principales Academias Militares de todo el mundo. Aníbal, fue con mucha diferencia, uno de los mejores estrategas de la Historia Militar...

- Los negadores - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Y ¡ojo! a esto...

- El bono griego sube hasta el 7% mientras Syriza gana enteros como opción política - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Oct 2014)

Hace algunos días tuve un cursillo de esos que suelen darte de "refuerzo", la novedad es que ahora te hacen el test con un mando a distancia, es decir, en lugar de rellenar una hoja al final a manera de examen, pues te van haciendo las preguntas durante el curso, dan un tiempo para responder y con el mando a distancia respondes la opción que creas que es correcta.

Quizás sea habitual para algunos de vosotros, pero para mí desde luego fue una novedad, el tema es que el que dio el curso nos dijo que tenía todo controlado con el mando, podía saber el tiempo que has durado en responder, si has cambiado la respuesta, la media de tus respuestas en velocidad y acierto, entre otras cosas; inclusive se le escapó decir que había opciones en las cuales puedes definir a las personas con las respuestas de esos test.

Ignoro si el tío estaba fardando, pero lo que me quedó claro es que se pone especial empeño en controlarnos y hacen las mil y un maneras para conseguirlo.

Y bueno como algo a recalcar en ese cursillo es que parece que el tema de los aviones de los usanos que se desplomaron debido a los componentes piratas ha calado en la industria.

Pues ahora nos piden que revisemos minuciosamente los componentes que se van a instalar y aseguremos su trazabilidad, aunque la verdad no es sólo cuestión de los aviones usanos, sino que ya les han colado componentes chinorris en más de alguna vez, componentes que aparentemente cumplen con todos los requisitos, pero son piratas.

Nos pusieron ejemplos de originales y falsificaciones, pero no sólo componentes electrónicos sino también componentes de industria (mecánicos, eléctricos, instrumentación, piping, etc.), ese tema sí que es grave porque el mismo proveedor oficial ha colado productos piratas sin darse cuenta más de una vez (de verdad que no se había dado cuenta porque presentaba toda la documentación del producto de manera correcta).

También se da el caso que aunque compres un producto "original" más de algún componente en su interior puede ser pirata y no cumplir la normativa.

Quieren que todo el personal que trabaja en la empresa "de el toque" si nota o sospecha que algún producto no es original, vamos que están tomándose muy en serio esta cuestión.

En resumen, que el percal en que nos hemos metido con las cosas piratas es de unas dimensiones colosales, no sólo es el comprarte un destornillador en un chino para salir del paso o algo que utilizarás en casa muy pocas veces y que no repercutirá en absoluto procesos más serios. Ahora el problema no es doméstico es a nivel industrial, y eso sí que puede tener consecuencias porque, hablamos de piezas que no cumplen la función para lo que fueron fabricados. Y que en la "Industria seria" China tiene muy mala prensa y cada vez se están tomando medida para evitar sus productos (quien dice China, dice Asia, por aquello de países que hacen lo mismo)

Todo ese rollo que os acabo de soltar me viene a la mente por el tema de China, que parece que va a ser el sucesor de los usanos, pero yo (al igual que Fernando) tengo mis serias dudas.

Incluso me atrevería a decir que tiene todas las papeletas de ser la cabeza de turco de todo este sarao, imaginaros lo bien que sentaría a la humanidad (es decir, a las élites) el quitarse de encima a 1300 millones de personas, encima si China ostenta el sitio de ser la fábrica del mundo, imaginad lo que podría reactivar la economía mundial el llenar ese hueco.

Claro, tenemos dos problemas, el primero que occidente tiene unas condiciones laborables mejores que las chinas a años luz de distancia, pero ¿acaso no están trabajando en ello ahora?

Y la otra es el límite de los recursos, que supongo se cree que al igual que pueden sustituir la mano de obra china, lo que consume ésta lo consumirán los países que se reactiven (tal y como está sucediendo ahora, que la caída de consumo de recursos de occidente lo está consumiendo China), pero creo que ese punto no lo han medido como es debido... ¿o a la mejor si?


----------



## dmdp78 (14 Oct 2014)

Hola gente,
Buenas noticias.....o no !

No se si me he perdido algo pero......Ahora no hay el brote vírico mas grave en décadas a escasos Km de Nigeria ??????

Ahora no esta el grupo terrorista radical musulman alcanzando los pozos de Irak, Siria,,,, a escasos Kms de Israel...Iran....a escasos Km del canal de Suez....???

En los pasillos enmoquetados de la casa del Premio Nobel se esta pensando en quitar el embargo a Cuba a cambio de poder explotar el petróleo Cubano pero..... es suficiente para bajar de 90 a 85 en dos días ???? ó que se me esta pasando ????

*EL CRUDO BRENT BAJA UN 4,33% Y CIERRA EN 85,04 DÓLARES
*
El barril de crudo Brent para entrega en noviembre cerró hoy en el mercado de futuros de Londres en 85,04 dólares, un 4,33% menos que al término de la sesión anterior. El petróleo del mar del Norte, de referencia en Europa, acabó la sesión en el International Exchange Futures (ICE) con una bajada de 3,85 dólares respecto a la última negociación, cuando finalizó en 88,89 dólares.


----------



## Cimerio (14 Oct 2014)

Qué es el dinero – Economía Directa 14-10-2014

O en ivoox: Qué es el dinero - Economía Directa 14-10-2014 en mp3 (14/10 a las 11:31:33) 01:25:55 3604839 - iVoox



> Hoy dedicamos el programa a hablar sobre el dinero: cuál es el origen histórico del dinero, qué mitos hay alrededor de su creacióny si responden a motivos ideológicos; cómo se crea el dinero y el papel que desempeñan o desempeñaron el patrón oro y la reserva fraccionaria y, por último, qué alternativas hay al sistema monetario actual. Con Jesús Nácher, Chus Marcano y Antonio Rosenthal. Conduce Juan Carlos Barba.



Me ha parecido muy interesante el audis lo enlazo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2014)

Gracias por vuestros últimos aportes: Refinanciado, dmdp78 y Cimerio.

# Refinanciado: Inteligente comentario y digno de ser "reflexionado"...

# dmdp78: Hace muy poquito tiempo que atom ant ya advertía de que se podían ver los $75 en el Petróleo. Es más, te diré que los precios actuales ya se vieron en el año 2010... Realmente, no sería "extraño" ver al crudo entre los $78 y $69 y si se perdiera éste último precio, pues caería en el "abismo"... ¿$46?

Por cierto, a ver si los sinvergüenzas de por aquí trasladan los precios a las gasolineras... ¡Ya estamos hasta los HUEVOS de tanto "choriceo"!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Oct 2014)

... es una lástima no tener buena información de lo que sucede en Rusia porque el que se adelantase cinco minutos a la hipotética dimisión de Putin va a dar un buen pelotazo.







también mínimo histórico del RUB respecto al EUR


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hoy en día hay bastante información sobre casi todo, incluso de Rusia... No, no creo que Putin vaya a dimitir y mucho menos que pueda ser destituido. Lo tiene todo bien controlado y estoy convencido de que sabía cuáles iban a ser las maniobras de los americanos y es que los servicios de inteligencia soviéticos son muy buenos.

Ahora bien, el ataque desplegado por los EE.UU. tendrá también su efecto "Boomerang" y sino al tiempo... Aparte de que este tensionamiento geopolítico nos acerca más a un desenlace que no promete nada bueno para nadie.

Dejo un interesante artículo que enlaza con los últimos comentarios.

- Oil Price War Throws the Fed into Crisis Mode

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2014)

:´(


fernandojcg dijo:


> ...Por cierto, a ver si los sinvergüenzas de por aquí trasladan los precios....



Se k es retórika pura y una frase hetxa,pero...más uísful zínkin k nunka,Fernando.

Van dos links, el primero,, es k ya dudo k Uropa llegue ( y ya no digo konsolide ) a la unión bankaria nezesaria para ello ( y además, kreo k Zentruropa lo sabe )...pero es k el segundo es para pillar un hatxa y salir a la kalle a talar este pino ya! y de puto kuajo.


El secreto bancario desaparecerá en la Unión Europea en 2017 para luchar contra el fraude fiscal - elEconomista.es

Hacienda puede rectificar sus errores y volver a liquidar al contribuyente - elEconomista.es


No sé k es más obszeno y traidor a la dignidad humana...el deskaro de giñar direktamente en la boka de otro ( y ruego se kompongan esa imagen en la mente ) ...o el de nosotros , sonrientes, haziendo gárgaras kon sus hezes.

No hay en la historia insulto a la espezie ni indignidad ante la autoridad pareja a la nuestra y sin dar un puto tiro ni ponernos la espada en el peskuezo.Asko,lo k es asko, a mí no me lo dan ellos ( kon todo el k me dan )...pa'asko, el k damos nosotros.


----------



## atom ant (15 Oct 2014)

el asta para talar pinos se escribe sin hache
... jejejej


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el asta para talar pinos se escribe sin hache
> ... jejejej



Kalla,kalla...tableta nueva y korrektor de serie. Voy korrigiendo...y rekonfigurando. ::


----------



## atom ant (15 Oct 2014)

pensaba que eras de los que utilizan el karate para cortan troncos (de bilbao), jejej

------------

Volviendo al Oil, a Venezuela también le está haciendo mucho daño

Los jodidos cinco años de autosuficiencia y superavit energético que a EEUU les proporciona el fraking, en lugar de conservarlas como reserva estratégica de emergencia la están empleando en guerras económicas.
Se me hace raro que no aparezca algún senador republicano acusando al gobierno de EEUU de traidor


----------



## carraca (15 Oct 2014)

La última de Unai y respuesta de Claudio Vargas
QE or not QE (4) | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, la UE durará un tiempo que no sabemos, pero ya parece más un proyecto que no tiene ningún porvenir... Quizás, lo estén viendo venir y de ahí que se vaya hacia ese Tratado de Libre Comercio con los EE.UU., de manera que ya no tengamos ningún tipo de "independencia" o vete a saber qué va a pasar. Lo que tengo claro es que los problemas en la UE se volverán a acrecentar y me imagino también que habrá un momento en que las poblaciones tendrán que decir... ¡Basta!

esseri, el mayor problema de las sociedades occidentales es que nos hemos dejado los "huevos en casa", es decir mucho bla, bla,bla... pero de momento seguimos "tragando" sin "vaselina". Estamos tan acomodados y tan temerosos que ya no existen unos mínimos de dignidad para INTENTAR revertir las políticas tan denigrantes que se están aplicando hacia los derechos humanos y que hacen que las Constituciones sean simples "papeles mojados"... 

Y ese es un problema cada vez más global en Occidente y que, afortunadamente, no tiene todavía su réplica en otros países de Oriente y del Tercer Mundo. La prueba de lo que te lo digo la tienes en Grecia y que siempre ha sido un país muy visceral, de manera que su "aceptación" a lo impuesto es muy simbólica. No es menos cierto que, al menos, su población SI que se movilizó...

De todas formas, esseri, todavía hay gente con capacidad de reacción -y "preparada"...-, pero también te diré que los Quijotes no nos moveremos mientras haya tantos Sancho Panza... Aquí, en España, se ha implantado lo que yo llamo el "egoísmo personal" y que trata de sobrevivir en base a que mientras "a mí no me llegue, que le den por culo al vecino"... y claro ese tipo de personas -que son mayoría- no merecen que nadie haga nada por ellos, pero por otro lado se ha de intentar evitar que el Estado quede destruido totalmente y que se intente recuperar lo que es BASICO en toda sociedad organizada: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. Y sino es por nosotros, al menos por los que nos puedan seguir...

En fin, hace ya muchos años que deje de creer en las Elecciones, pero de momento es lo que hay y el próximo año se ha de intentar dar un vuelco a esta situación. No creo que vayan a haber cambios sustanciales, pero al menos enviar a su casa o a la cárcel a muchos de los HdP que nos están gobernando... Claro que podríamos "arreglarlo" de forma mucho más drástica como, por ejemplo, aplicando la "Ley de Lynch", pero claro en una sociedad "adormecida" eso todavía es más una "ilusión" que otra cosa. Aunque, históricamente, acaba LLEGANDO...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (15 Oct 2014)

según los manuales subversivos de la guerra fría, cuando un país alcanza el 25% de paro, está "maduro" para la revolución... evidéntemente en aquellos tiempos no había internet y esta saturación de información, en un alto porcentaje malintencionada, nos ha vuelto insensibles hacia lo que no nos afecta en persona... El individualismo campa a sus anchas.

me resulta muy desalentador ver a jóvenes de 20 o 30 años (plenitud) resignados a no tener futuro... que también es el nuestro
... quien los pillara.

Saludos.


Nota:
No me gusta que para ver las imágenes y fotos que publico tengas que estar registrado...


----------



## chema1970 (15 Oct 2014)

*Explotará...*

Tarde o temprano explotará, como la burbuja, el cuando exactamente no lo sabemos...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Los tiempos han cambiado y mucho en poco tiempo. Demasiado "Circo" en forma de tecnología asequible y así es muy complicado que una sociedad tome "conciencia colectiva" sobre los problemas que la asolan. En mí juventud, la gente leía mucho más, y sobre todo en "papel", de manera que había más inquietudes, rebeldía, etc. y la gente más "normal" tenía unos "valores" que hoy apenas existen más que de forma muy minoritaria.

Efectivamente, no se puede tener un país con la mayor parte de su población productiva, es decir la más joven, "mirando el sol o la luna"... Y eso va a provocar grandes acontecimientos en un futuro mucho más cercano del que muchos esperan, ya que la situación no es sostenible en el tiempo y no hay que tener grandes conocimientos de Economía para verlo, puesto que con los "básicos" ya se ve venir...

Respecto a lo de estar registrado para ver imágenes es algo bastante normal en varios foros. No soy partidario de ello, pero entiendo que esa es una cuestión más propia del administrador del foro. Es como la publicidad, si no queremos verla hay la posibilidad de mantenerla al margen, de hecho hace poco un conocido conforero me dijo cómo hacerlo. Y ya que estamos con esto, vamos a ver si el administrador o los moderadores leen esto y ya se avienen a colocar la puta "chincheta"...

Dejo unos interesantes enlaces. Concretamente, en la entrevista a James Turk, me quedo con esto: "... el dinero es Oro y dinero es Plata." A ver si se les mete en la "mollera" a muchos "metaleros", aunque en lo que a mí respecta que piensen lo que quieran, pero que no pretendan dar "lecciones" sobre la "exclusividad" del Oro como "dinero"... Está claro que el Oro es el "Rey", pero la Plata tiene también su lugar, aunque los "plateros" ya lo tenemos muy claro y eso es lo realmente importante.

- News Item : James Turk: Forget promises, buy physical assets

- El precio del petróleo está manipulado según Rosneft de Rusia

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/143454-explosion-exportadores-petroleo-opep

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (15 Oct 2014)

Hola gente,
Ayer tenia una buena duda existencial pero precisamente hoy he visto en la red una buena teoría sobre la caída del precio del petróleo... *¿Podría ser una conspiración de los EE.UU y Arabia Saudi para bajar el precio del petróleo y con ello hundir los ingresos de Venezuela, Rusia e Irán !!!?* seria matar tres pájaros de un tiro...
http://actualidad.rt.com/blogueros/...oleo-precio-complot-eeuu-arabia-saudita-rusia


----------



## Sacaroso (15 Oct 2014)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola gente,
> Ayer tenia una buena duda existencial pero precisamente hoy he visto en la red una buena teoría sobre la caída del precio del petróleo... *¿Podría ser una conspiración de los EE.UU y Arabia Saudi para bajar el precio del petróleo y con ello hundir los ingresos de Venezuela, Rusia e Irán !!!?* seria matar tres pájaros de un tiro...
> http://actualidad.rt.com/blogueros/...oleo-precio-complot-eeuu-arabia-saudita-rusia



Sí, teoría ya comentada por aquí hace bastante.


----------



## chema1970 (15 Oct 2014)

Y estará a este precio mucho tiempo o rebotara?


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Oct 2014)

El tiempo necesario de hundir los tres "barcos"


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2014)

Aquí, en este tema del Petróleo, os estáis dejando la "tapada" y, quizás, la más "favorecida" con su caída en los mercados: CHINA... No es que la tenga tomada con ese país, pero SI con su régimen y que es de una "ambigüedad" acojonante... Además, la actual situación le viene que ni "pintada" y ya he comentado muchas veces que tienen que existir siniestros acuerdos entre "bambalinas" por parte de determinadas "élites" anglosajonas y quienes "realmente" ostenten el Poder en China.

Os voy a poner un simple ejemplo para que alguno "active" las neuronas. Sabido es que China es una "aliada" de Venezuela... ¿No? Pues, ahora mismo el cuarto protocolo de enmienda del Acuerdo del Fondo Chino-Venezuela eliminó los cupos de barriles de Petróleo que el Gobierno venezolano debería enviar a China como pago por los prestámos recibidos. Para que lo entendáis mejor: cuanto más baje la cotización del Petróleo, más barriles tiene que enviar Venezuela a China... ¡Y gracias a Ana por el envío de esta información!

En cualquier caso, en línea con lo que vengo comentando en este hilo desde hace tiempo. En fin, que Putin -que no es idiota...- debe estar más que "mosca".

Más tarde, volveré por aquí a colocar algunas informaciones de los medios extranjeros y que ahora estoy leyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2014)

A continuación enlazo una selección de noticias de medios extranjeros...

- BIS warns on 'violent' reversal of global markets - Telegraph

- The Daily Bell - Soros and Grillo Crash the Euro?

- Switzerland


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2014)

Os enlazo un interesante artículo...

¿Cómo se crea el dinero en la economía moderna?


----------



## timi (16 Oct 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Sí, teoría ya comentada por aquí hace bastante.



pero con esto no se están disparando un tiro en el pie,,, lo digo por el fracking y tal,,,,


----------



## atom ant (16 Oct 2014)

Buenos días, a esta hora;
EUR-USD 1,2828... en mi opinión, ahora mismo, por encima de 1,28 está alcista
Crude oil $80,6... sigue la caida
SP500 1852.. veremos si es un pull-back al 1850 o al contrario es un rebote en toda regla
AU $1240 ... directriz alcista en $1252, y lo mismo; opción de pullback o volver a subirse a la directriz alcista
AG $17,45... en mi opinión debería haber llegado a los $18... flojilla la platuki.












---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 08:18 ----------

interesante, el euro acaba de recortar en 3 minutos a 1,2800 pero nadie le ha seguido... ummienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer ya hubo un dato macro que me llamó mucho la atención y fue el ZEW de Suiza y que salió con -30,7 vs -7,7 anterior y lejos del esperado -12... El "enfriamiento" en la economía mundial es cada vez más evidente.

# timi: Hace ya mucho tiempo que a los americanos ya no les quedan pies a los que dispararse...

# atom ant: Tanto Oro como Plata están flojísimos... Con lo sucedido en las Bolsas en los últimos días deberían estar bastante más arriba. No tienen buena "pinta"... Otra cosa muy distinta es que intentemos "consolarnos"...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (16 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Tanto Oro como Plata están flojísimos... Con lo sucedido en las Bolsas en los últimos días deberían estar bastante más arriba. No tienen buena "pinta"... Otra cosa muy distinta es que intentemos "consolarnos"...
> 
> Saludos.



Transmiten una falta de personalidad bestial.

De todos modos, ayer al empujón no se le veía un desenkadenante klaro y konkreto La"señal" de la k habla siempre Unai Gaztelumendi.

Yo la entiendo komo algo direktamente relazionado kon los metales,algo k produzka un "hasta akí" kon su puñetazo en la mesa reglamentario y todo. Ni zisnes negros geopolítikos,,ni kontextos delikados,ni nada de éso. En esa koyuntura ya está visto k oszilaziones laterales , pero sin sakar los pies del tiesto...ni txitxa ni limoná

Se rekiere algo k kondizione a los propios agentes de la evidente distorsión, de la produkzión..de la distribución y venta... Algo k diga, sin nezesidá de juizio de valor k lo apoye : "Me paro". Y en cuanto una pieza del mekanismo deje de funzionar, el prozeso se parará...y reset toka.

Y no hablo de reset Fiat-apokalypse "de la muélte". Reseteo del sektor y los k maman de él. Los elementos distorsionadores nezesitan k todos los demás hagan su trabajo .


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2014)

Bueno, deciros que aunque no diga ni pío y no me loguee, os leo religiosamente todos los días. Gracias por a todos por vuestras reflexiones y comentarios.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (16 Oct 2014)

Yo tampoco escribo mucho aquí, pero sigo este hilo diariamente. Es el imprescindible que siempre visito aunque no tenga tiempo.
A veces se me ocurre algo que postear, pero entonces entro y me encuentro con que algún forero ya me ha puesto "deberes" en forma de enlaces (generalmente fernando...) y se me consume el tiempo que tenía para burbuja 8:.
Ya que posteo me gustaría hacer la observación de que creo que esseri escribe como escribe a propósito. Es que realmente no escribe mal. Los que vferdaderemente no saben escribir hacen unas faltas de sintaxis tremendas. En plan escribir tal y como "hablan", comiéndose signos de puntuación, lo que hace que no se entienda el significado de las oraciones.

Después de esto decir que el motivo de mi posteo es que vengo del  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ono-debajo-del-3-x-y-espana-quebrada-66.html y están hablando de esto:
España coloca 3.203 millones en deuda, menos de lo previsto - elEconomista.es
y de esto:
Deuda Pblica: Espaa har frente en 2015 al mayor pago de deuda de su historia | EL MUNDO

España ya no coloca bien la deuda y en 2015 España hará frente al mayor pago de deuda de su historia. Y nuestros políticos a lo suyo, comiendo piruletas en su mundo de caramelo.

Es que aquí se habla mucho de China, BRICS, etc. Pero me huelo (¿será el guano?) que el ostión que nos vamos a llevar aquí nos vendrá antes que a ellos.
¿Arastraremos a Francia (o se arrastrarán solos)? ¿Arrastraremos a Alemania? ¿Caerán el Popular o Bankia? ¿Subirán los tipos :fiufiu:? ¿Habrá inflación?

Y sobre todo: ¿se desbocará el precio de los metales? Porque el rey lleva un traje de papel fiat y está empezando a llover...

------------
Edito para decir que tal vez hagan una QE4 para aumentar la altura del precipicio al que estamos asomados


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2014)

Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que la forma de escribir de esseri es una técnica muy sofisticada para captar la atención del lector y consiguientemente la perfecta comprensión del texto. Conmigo lo ha conseguido y estoy seguro que si paulatinamente se pusiera a escribir "normal", los textos de esseri se leerían con la misma atención (debida).

Habrá conseguido su objetivo.


----------



## luismarple (16 Oct 2014)

frisch dijo:


> Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que la forma de escribir de esseri es una técnica muy sofisticada para captar la atención del lector y consiguientemente la perfecta comprensión del texto. Conmigo lo ha conseguido y estoy seguro que si paulatinamente se pusiera a escribir "normal", los textos de esseri se leerían con la misma atención (debida).
> 
> Habrá conseguido su objetivo.



Es incongruente. Si quiere hacer escritura eficiente que deje de utilizar la b y la v y se quede con una de las dos y que pase de la h. Pero claro, así queda muy cateto.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2014)

Vamos a ver, esseri escribe así porque desea hacerlo de esa manera, ni más ni menos... En su momento, yo mismo tuve "dificultades" en leerle, pero como estoy "traduciendo" cada dos por tres, pues tampoco encontré mayores problemas, a fin de cuentas cuando uno ya tiene cierta edad se fija más en el "contenido" que en el "continente"... Y el que no quiera leerle pues lo tiene sencillo: no lo hace o al ignore. Por mí parte, ya dejaré de referirme a esto porque ya resulta excesivamente "cansino"...

Hola, Rattus: Llevamos tiempo con este hilo y el anterior, de manera que puedo decirte con propiedad que, periódicamente, también tocamos temas relativos a nuestro país y no lo hacemos más por una simple razón: todas las cuestiones que planteas son un simple reflejo de lo que nos viene desde afuera y ya hace muchos años que España dejo de tener soberanía nacional en sus relaciones internacionales. Hoy somos una simple "comparsa"...

Esta noche con más tiempo ya incidiré sobre lo que nos comentas, así como responderé a otras cuestiones que se han planteado en el hilo. Y, Rattus, te animo a seguir participando de forma más activa...

Dejo otra noticia que sigue indicando fuerte "enfriamiento"...

- El precio del platino en mínimos de cinco años en 2014

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mochuelo (16 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí, en este tema del Petróleo, os estáis dejando la "tapada" y, quizás, la más "favorecida" con su caída en los mercados: CHINA... No es que la tenga tomada con ese país, pero SI con su régimen y que es de una "ambigüedad" acojonante... Además, la actual situación le viene que ni "pintada" y ya he comentado muchas veces que tienen que existir siniestros acuerdos entre "bambalinas" por parte de determinadas "élites" anglosajonas y quienes "realmente" ostenten el Poder en China.
> 
> Os voy a poner un simple ejemplo para que alguno "active" las neuronas. Sabido es que China es una "aliada" de Venezuela... ¿No? Pues, ahora mismo el cuarto protocolo de enmienda del Acuerdo del Fondo Chino-Venezuela eliminó los cupos de barriles de Petróleo que el Gobierno venezolano debería enviar a China como pago por los prestámos recibidos. Para que lo entendáis mejor: cuanto más baje la cotización del Petróleo, más barriles tiene que enviar Venezuela a China... ¡Y gracias a Ana por el envío de esta información!
> 
> ...



Comparto tus "resquemores" sobre China y también considero que Putin debe estar "mosca". Para añadir a lo dicho por ti señalaría que en contra de lo que se rumoreaba o se esperaba no se ha producido la incorporación de la India en el tratado de cooperación de Shanghai ahora que el nuevo gobierno indio estaba por la labor (esta incorporación era deseada sobre todo por Rusia y ejercía de mediador para aplacar las "suspicacias" chinas) y que el mega contrato militar que iba a ser firmado entre China y Rusia en agosto-septiembre aún esta en el limbo ( Si hubiese desavenencias en puntos específicos de un avión o misil podrían fácilmente separarse las adquisiciones en contratos independientes y dejar el problemático para más tarde con tranquilidad).

Parece que no todo son sonrisas y apretones de manos entre Rusia y China.

En cuanto a "percepciones" cada vez veo más cartas que no terminan de ligar, más "incoherencias" y sobre todo cierta sensación de inminencia de algún "peligro" pero ya se sabe las percepciones son subjetivas (la última vez la tuve en 2006 cuando los yanquis tenían todo preparado para atacar Iran y... no lo hicieron).

En cuando a los MP me sorprende ver titulares de que el dinero corre a refugio seguro... bonos de máxima calidad y Oro. Pero una vista a la cotización del Oro como que no se ha corrido mucho con el Oro 8:. En fin más de lo mismo, Matrix total

Me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero pero un servidor esta en el trabjo y dejo aumentar mi productividad 

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 17:27 ----------

Ligero off topic pero relacionado con lo dicho en el hilo.

Estoy cansado de oir que con el Fraking los USA vulven a ser los putos amos. Para mi es otro tiro en el pie ( y van.....)Desde Silver Bear Cafe: ( en srsroccoreport.com recuerdo articulos con más detallada información pero como inciso actual sirve)

The Silver Bear Cafe


----------



## esseri (16 Oct 2014)

Sobre el insider nezesario, la pieza k se niega a kumplir su parte en un prozeso distorsionado k komentaba en el post anterior...un link k viene al pelo subido al hilo de la platuki por el forero Xpiro.

SILVER MINER SUSPENDS SALES: 35% Of Production Due To Low Prices : SRSrocco Report


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Oct 2014)

En 1900 en Sevilla,en un buén restaurante,un café costaba 30 centimos,con leche 50.Un entrecot una peseta con 25 centimos,una tortilla una peseta,pescadito frito una peseta+15 centimos de propina para el que lo freia,una copa de brandy 50 centimos y Francés 75.Una botella de vino peleón una peseta y Rioja cuatro.Las cuentas de la abuela dicen que una peseta de 1900 equivalen a 2500 de ahora,luego 20 "equivalentes "euros de entonces son mas o menos 300 de ahora.20 entrecots(en un restaurante normal)costaban 20 pesetas+-ahora 300€,,,por aquél entonces en california se descubrió el oro(la fiebre) y salió la moneda de 20 dólares en oro,esos 20 dólares de 1900 son mas o menos 300 € de hoy y esa moneda "vale" hoy 965€(hace pocos años 1450€).
Perdonad por el tocho pero es que yo sigo cargando y hoy conseguí una doble águila de 1878 y me dio por averiguar "ciertas cosas"
un saludo y perdón por el rollo.


----------



## Kubatronik (16 Oct 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Yo tampoco escribo mucho aquí, pero sigo este hilo diariamente. Es el imprescindible que siempre visito aunque no tenga tiempo.
> A veces se me ocurre algo que postear, pero entonces entro y me encuentro con que algún forero ya me ha puesto "deberes" en forma de enlaces (generalmente fernando...) y se me consume el tiempo que tenía para burbuja 8:.
> Ya que posteo me gustaría hacer la observación de que creo que esseri escribe como escribe a propósito. Es que realmente no escribe mal. Los que vferdaderemente no saben escribir hacen unas faltas de sintaxis tremendas. En plan escribir tal y como "hablan", comiéndose signos de puntuación, lo que hace que no se entienda el significado de las oraciones.
> 
> ...




Hola Rattus, le dejo un enlace interesante a un hilo cosecha propia 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/528974-deuda-insostenible-evolucion-deuda-publica-de-espana-5.html#post11665361

Aprovecho a para saludar a todos, aunque no participe os sigo leyendo en la sombra...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Primero de todo saludarte, Kubatronic, y desearte que las cosas te vayan bien... Ciertamente, aunque hayan foreros que ya no posteen, me consta que nos siguen leyendo y por algo será... Esperemos que cuando les sea posible realicen las mismas excelentes aportaciones que en el pasado.

Realmente, hay tan excelentes comentarios que se me hace imposible entrar a debatir con todos los que habéis aportado al hilo. Lo haré muy por "encima"...

# Rattus: La experiencia reciente nos dice que si de la última Crisis no hemos salido para nada, pues como ésta todavía se agudice mucho más es que no hay más que "añadir"... ¿No te parece? Lo único intentar prepararse para el "temporal" que se avecina y que "Dios" o quien sea reparta "Suerte".

Mira, a mí lo que le suceda a Francia o/y Alemania ya no me importa lo más mínimo... Está claro que el "proyecto europeo" está haciendo aguas por todas partes y si se sostiene me imagino que es por evitar un "efecto domino" que pondría contra las cuerdas a todo el mundo. Así que intentarán aguantar lo máximo posible o bien buscarán una "voladura controlada". Lo que tengo clarísimo es que la entrada de nuestro país en la UE, NUNCA debió de realizarse y menos en las condiciones en las que se hizo, pero claro había muchos "intereses" cruzados entre los políticos de aquí y los de allí, aparte de ganas de hacer "negocios" por parte de la Banca, tanto alemana como francesa, así como de muchos "bolsillos" particulares... En fin, algo fácil de relacionar viendo al hatajo de sinvergüenzas que salen cada día en los medios de comunicación.

Y el "desbocamiento" en el precio de los MPs no lo veo venir a corto plazo y ya sabéis que soy pesimista en ese período de tiempo. Vamos a ver: ¿En los anteriores máximos de los MPs la situación geopolítica y económica mundial no era mejor? Si ahora que todo está peor y los MPs siguen inmersos en un largo lateral/bajista, ¿qué "catalizador" es necesario para que suban?

Rattus, efectivamente, el "Rey" lleva un traje Fiat y puede que pronto pasemos de la lluvia al "diluvio", ¿y qué? Te dirás a que viene esto, pues es muy sencillo y enlaza con la última parte de tu comentario: ayer las Bolsas americanas frenaron sus caídas a raíz de las declaraciones del Presidente de la Reserva Federal de St. Louis, James Bullard:

- "La expectativas de inflación están disminuyendo en los Estados Unidos."
- "Esa es una consideración importante para un banco central. Y por eso creo que una respuesta política lógica en este momento puede ser la de retrasar el final de la QE."

Rattus, con esto queda dicho todo... ¿No? Y si hace falta una Q4 o como quieran llamarla, pues la llevarán adelante... ¿"Apostamos"?

Dejo un enlace sobre un artículo bastante interesante sobre el Petróleo...

- Guerra sucia: el petróleo vive la madre de todas las batallas - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Me hubiera gustado entrar a debatir con Mochuelo, esseri, karlilatúnya... pero no tengo más tiempo y quiero leer parte de la información que me ha llegado y más tarde veré si enlazo aquello que me haya resultado más interesante.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1238,50 y la Plata también cayendo ligeramente. Es decir, que con todo lo que está "cayendo" el Oro sólo se ha revalorizado un magro 5% aproximadamente desde sus últimos mínimos... Por tanto, nada de nada en cuanto a que ha actuado de "valor refugio", al contrario del Bund que si volvió a tocar sus máximos anteriores. Yo destacaría el precio del Cobre y que hace pocos minutos estaba a $2,972 y vamos a ver si "profundiza" en la caída... Sería una muy mala "señal".

Dejo unos interesantes enlaces:

- Rebelion. ¿Quiénes tienen el poder realmente?

- De Jordi a Rana, pasando por Artur y Javier - Blogs de Desde San Quirico

- Greek economic crisis: Three things about Greece you need to know

- H.C. Wainwright Analyst Jeff Wright Names Three Companies that Could Turn the Gold Trend Upside Down [GSV, GSV, PVG, PVG, RIC, RIC] - The Gold Report

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Oct 2014)

Buenos días...
jornada peligrosa la de hoy y ... jejej... no tengo NPI de quién se va a llevar las velas semanales.
dicho queda.


---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 08:10 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo destacaría el precio del Cobre y que hace pocos minutos estaba a $2,972 y vamos a ver si "profundiza" en la caída... Sería una muy mala "señal".



el dolar lo está machacando ... como a todas las materias primas.

saludos


----------



## nekcab (17 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1238,50 y la Plata también cayendo ligeramente. Es decir, que con todo lo que está "cayendo" el Oro sólo se ha revalorizado un magro 5% aproximadamente desde sus últimos mínimos... Por tanto, nada de nada en cuanto a que ha actuado de "valor refugio", al contrario del Bund que si volvió a tocar sus máximos anteriores.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que todo depende de la ventana de precios que se aplique. Si observas el desarrollo en el último año, de media, permanece parecido. Pero si aplicas la de los últimos 4 meses: alcista. Con ése pico descendente de 1180$ allá por Junio.

Me gustaría entender como va la relacción de dolar a punto de un posible QE, precio del petróleo "alterado" artificalmente, y nuestro oro en modo "sospechoso".

Me cuesta disociar mercados a punto de una caída generalizada y el oro NO sirviendo de refugio. Llámeme clásico si eso...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: NO, si aplicamos al "análisis" una serie de precios es BAJISTA, dentro del lateral "aburrido" que lleva... Así, por encima: 18 de Junio = $1272; 14 Agosto = $1315 y hace escasos minutos a $1240... Por tanto, es como he dicho.

En la actual situación geopolítica y económica, insisto en que debiera haber actuado como "valor refugio" y yo no percibo que lo haya hecho así. En todo caso, los compradores habrán venido de manos minoristas, tanto procedentes de la India como de "metaleros" repartidos por todo el mundo, pero para nada de "manos fuertes".

¡Ojo! que soy "metalero" convencido desde hace tiempo y mucho antes de que existieran este foro y la "fauna" de gurús mediáticos que luego han aparecido en torno a los MPs... Por tanto, nadie más convencido que yo en relación a lo que es "dinero" y cuál es la mejor "reserva de valor" y "seguro" que actualmente existe, pero eso no quita para que constate una REALIDAD y que, particularmente, me tiene sin cuidado ya que los tengo para "jugar" otra "liga", así que el "ruido" de la cotización no me dice nada.

Mira, todo está montado en un "Matrix" del que ni "ellos" mismos tienen ni idea de sus dimensiones y posibles "soluciones". Esto es una "patada adelante" en toda regla y qué mejor ejemplo tienes hoy con el resultado publicado sobre el PIB: En la UE se ha crecido el 3,7% y en España, el 3,3%... De "borrachera"... Claro que ha sido a costa de contabilizar las actividades ilegales como el tráfico y la prostitución. 

Hace unos días nos decían que estábamos con el "agua al cuello" y ahora nos salen con esas estadísticas que deberían estar diciéndonos que vivimos dentro de un "mundo feliz" y uno mira alrededor suyo y se dice: Y UNA MIERDA...

En fin, ya que hablamos de "manipuladores", dejo un enlace a propósito de un "experto" en esos tejemanejes, nuestro "amigo" JP Morgan...

- Manipulación divisas y provisiones de la banca en máximos

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2014)

Ahí os dejo un par de noticias interesantes...

- Misterio: 197 científicos del programa nuclear indio se suicidaron en los últimos años

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/143709-recesion-america-latina-culpa-eeuu


----------



## nekcab (18 Oct 2014)

A lo mejor ya lo habríais leído, pero dado que la noticia salió el 23 de Enero de este año, y tras revisarlo compruebo que coincidió entre el periodo intermedio del antiguo post y el actual, pues me permito la licencia de adjuntarlo a la serie de post's:



Paul Craig Roberts dijo:


> "Estados Unidos no tiene el oro y no puede suministrarlo"


Noticia original que, aunque muchos de vosotros ya lo sabéis, me ha resultado chocante que lo expresen tan a las claras (eso sí, a nuestro amigo Paul le da por 'largar' una vez fuera del cargo...)


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Oct 2014)

Bueno... no se sabe si habrá QE4, yo creo que sí. Lo que parece ser que ha llegado es la nueva forma de imprimir billetes jejejeje 







Buen fin de semana!


----------



## atom ant (18 Oct 2014)

Es una pena que el oro no haya aprovechado estas dos semanas, 10% de caida de las bolsas para volver a encaramarse a la directriz alcista... lo que convertiría el posible rebote en un pullback.
el estrecho canal propuesto por barclays para los próximos meses va adquiriendo forma.






foto

La plata muy mal, ni siquiera ha llegado a los $18 ... es la imagen del rebote de un gato muerto





foto
Lamentablemente creo que para final de año podemos verla en $16

o quizá no porque p.ej. el SP500 también viviendo un momento interesantísimo que nos puede llevar a pensar lo contrario...





foto

el canal acelerado parece que fue historia y aunque cayese otro 20% seguiría siendo alcista...






foto

momentazzo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBzb00DqHik


Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nekcab: Sí, por aquí ya hemos colocado bastantes cosas de Robert Craig Roberts y es que en este hilo solemos enlazar todo aquello que nos resulta interesante respecto a los MPs y el Sr. C. Roberts forma parte destacada en ese "mundillo". Hombre, el hecho de que formara parte de una Administración, en su caso republicana, no desmerece en nada lo que denuncia y es que le da un "valor añadido" al ser alguien que ha conocido la posible "realidad" desde "dentro"... Y algo más que tienes que tener en cuenta: los políticos americanos suelen tener una muy excelente formación académica, aparte de cierta independencia económica, de manera que pueden elegir qué hacer cuando dan por finalizada su carrera política. No como aquí, que acaban de "consejeros" de grandes multinacionales o empresas normalmente nacionales y eso ya nos dice mucho acerca de cómo se reparte el "Poder" en nuestro país.

En fin, que Paul Craig Roberts es un tío muy interesante y al que me gusta leer. Si sigues por este hilo de tanto en tanto te lo encontrarás por aquí...

# atom ant: Bueno, ya sabes lo que pienso sobre el AT y que puede "asesorar", pero poco más... Ha sido que algunos vinculados a la FED hayan esparcido el "virus" de la QE para que las Bolsas se hayan "recuperado", aunque pueda ser de una forma momentánea, pero claro eso hace que haya que poner en "cuarentena" la corrección, al menos en el S&P 500. Creo que las caídas -más moderadas. pueden continuar algo más, pero me parece que los problemas de Grecia son los que hay que vigilar a partir de ahora. Precisamente, ésto último más las caídas de las Bolsas deberían haber activado la "huída" a los MPs, especialmente al Oro, pero ya hemos visto que no ha sido así...

Y dejo unos muy interesantes enlaces:

- Una excelente entrevista a Ëric Toussaint...

- Los buitres son la vanguardia de la política exterior de EE UU | Argentina | Tiempo Argentino

- La rueda de prensa de Putin en Milán. Vale la pena...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/143833-rueda-prensa-putin-milan

- Muy interesante este artículo sobre el Cobre y me gustaría conocer algo similar sobre la Plata...

- The World Has Less Than 5 Days Worth Of Copper Inventories : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2014 at 09:22 ----------

¡Vaya, vaya! atom ant... Parece que te gusta el "Rock sureño" y hacia tiempo que no oía/veía a los ZZ Top. Muy buenos, pero se "cuidan" bastante menos y es que han engordado bastante... Ya que va de música dejo algo que está sonando mucho hoy en día, pero la gente la baila sin tener ni puta idea de lo que dice la letra, por eso mismo dejo un enlace subtitulado...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpH_pncC9b0

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (18 Oct 2014)

Joer, si serán HDLGP que lo han dejado exactamente en el último agarradero que le queda al canal acelerado, pero ya dentro del canal alcista en rojo... tienen el control total






foto


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Oct 2014)

Calla calla atom ant, que yo ya me estaba acojonando y por un momento pensé que "este era el octubre", así que me estaba despidiendo de poder cargar más; pero todo "ha vuelto a la normalidad".

Yo creo que en el fondo hay un gran acojone por todos los actores (tanto los beneficiados como por los afectados), y por ello se intenta mantener el BAU sea como sea.

Es que nos enfrentamos a un cambio de paradigma y lo normal es sentir miedo a lo desconocido, por ese motivo prima el "Más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer" antes que otra cosa.

En estos días incluso pude comprobar en mí mismo cierto temor a que las cosas dejen de ir como van ahora, es que si las cosas se tuercen como se prevé, simplemente nuestra vida cambiaría radicalmente ¿para bien? ¿para mal?, no lo sé, pero sería completamente distinto.

Pero todos sabemos que esto no puede continuar así (incluso "ellos"), aunque se niegue y se intente por todos los medios mantener el barco a flote, no se podrá evitar el hundimiento.

Ahora sólo queda saber que pilar caerá primero para desencadenar la "hecatombe", puede ser uno o varios a la vez ¿o quizás todos), yo veo estos pilares que mantienen el BAU:

- Energético
- Materias primas
- Deuda y derivados
- Confianza en el fiat
- Status quo entre países que sí se pueden dañar mutuamente
- Hambre y miseria entre la gente y que cada vez es más numerosa (aunque a algunos no nos haya sucedido, gran parte se debe a la suerte, pero el riesgo de engrosar esas filas está ahí); lo cual puede ocasionar un sinfín de problemas (violencia, inseguridad, levantamientos sociales, etc.) que nos afectarán a todos.

Por cierto, Fernando, ya es hora de que vayas abriendo el nuevo hilo (parte III), las páginas se han quedado cortas...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: De momento, NO, hasta que los "espabilados" o "mentecatos" que llevan este foro no pongan la correspondiente CHINCHETA. Eso o dejar de escribir... aunque de momento me sigue apeteciendo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Oct 2014)

Hola Fernando, interesante canción, su letra parece que lleva un mensaje oculto y más si está "sonando" ahora, es verdad que la mayoría de las veces no tenemos npi de lo que escuchamos.

Pues cuando causó gran revuelo el vídeo de Miley Cyrus (la exputita de Disney y nueva putita de ¿...?), pues a mí me pareció que los de la FED y sus secuaces nos querían decir algo respecto a su fiesta y no poder parar de imprimir "dinero" :XX::

We Can't Stop - Miley Cyrus (Official Video) [Letra Español - English] - YouTube

Es interesante lo de "no puedo parar" y "es nuestra fiesta y podemos decir lo que queramos"

Y bueno, bromas aparte, que putada lo de la parte III, en fin como no espabilen los dueños del foro, creo que "habrá desbandada".

Ya dirás algo, saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (18 Oct 2014)

Muy bueno, y de mensaje oculto no tiene nada,* ellos van a hacer lo que quieran donde quieran y no van ha parar y nadie los va a parar.*

Muamar Gadafi mato a 2 manifestantes extremistas Islámicos que estaban protestando y...... ISRAEL ha matado a 4000 personas inocentes en su casa, en su tierra asediada en el 2013/14 y nadie ha dicho ni un comentario.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Hombre, el "mensaje" de la letra es bastante claro, pero vamos a dejarlo a la libre "interpretación"... Sin embargo, el vídeo SI que lo ha "clavado", pero hay que darle al "tarro" e interrelacionarlo con la letra. En fin, he visto actuar a ese dúo ("Lilly Wood & The Prick") y valen la pena. 

No sigo el "fenómeno" de Miley Cyrus y que me parece puro marketing. Y respecto a mí posición respecto al hilo la tengo muy clara, a fin de cuentas no sería el primer foro que envío a paseo. De momento, seguiremos por aquí y más adelante ya se verá... Por cierto, "desbandada" de buenos foreros ya la ha habido y el nivel general del foro es el que todos "vemos", pero parece que ya les va bien al "bolsillo" de los impresentables que llevan este foro.

# dmpdp78: Lo de mensaje "oculto" lo dices tú, pues la referencia de Refinanciado es más bien una "metáfora"... En mí caso, me he limitado a poner un vídeo que está sonando mucho hoy en día, pero que estoy seguro que pocos han reparado en su letra ni en las imágenes. Y es que hay mucho "fiestero" por nuestros lares...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## nando551 (18 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos, yo al principio creía que había que ponerle chincheta al hilo II, pero gracias a todos y en especial a Fernando, el hilo no se ha movido en este tiempo de la 1ª página, por lo que no ha sido necesaria la chincheta.
Ahora cuando se abra el hilo III sí será necesario que le pongan *chincheta* a este hilo II, uno de los mejores y más visitados de todo el foro burbuja.

Yo creo que deberías negociar directamente con Calopez, ya que hay muchos CM´s que se les paga por hacer una décima de lo que tu haces altruístamente.
Y que te pague tus aportaciones sino a precio de oro, a precio de plata.
Y si te tocan los eggs te abres un foro que con medio millón de visitas seguro que algunas perras podrías sacar.


Saludos y espero que se pongan las pilas los "espabilados".


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, nando551: Yo no voy a "negociar" nada con el "pollo" este de calopez. Faltaría más... Si fuera por "pasta" ya me habría ido a los dos foros que me han propuesto abrirme, aunque yo ya me gano bien la vida en el área productiva, así que de momento no me hace falta. Y, además, yo escribo para la gente y porque me gusta hacerlo. En cualquier caso, nando551, agradecerte tu interés.

# bankiero: Propones un debate "imposible"... Como deja bien claro el enlace aportado es que no podemos establecer un comparable Oro/MPs vs Deflación en base a elementos históricos, ya que las "reglas del juego" han cambiado y es que ya no existe el Patrón Oro, así que sólo se puede especular al respecto. Y, además, yo no tengo muy claro que vayamos a ir de cabeza a la Deflación, sino que probablemente, después de una "transición" ahí, pudiéramos ver el peor de los "caretos": la Estanflación... Y que pienso que ya está instalada en muchas zonas de nuestro país y del Sur de Europa. Una consecuencia de las putas medidas de "austeridad"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## timi (18 Oct 2014)

pasaba por aquí,,,,

Traductor de Google


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de repasar la información recibida y os dejo unos enlaces que me han parecido interesantes.

Este es un artículo sobre el Ébola y cada vez huele "peor" este asunto...

- UN DOCTOR DE EEUU DENUNCIA ALGO MUY SOSPECHOSO SOBRE EL ÉBOLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Muy bueno este artículo de Ambroise Evans-Pritchard. Y también coincide conmigo en que podemos ver otra Q4 o como quieran llamarla si la llevan a cabo.

- One simple reason why global stock markets are reeling - Telegraph

Y otro artículo en que también se acercan a mis apreciaciones sobre la evolución del precio del Oro a corto plazo...

- CHART: Gold price vs dollar shows true extent of rally | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2014)

Hola, bankiero: A estas alturas de la "película" ya me conozco qué es la Inflación, Estanflación, Deflación y Desinflación... Y te lo voy a poner complicado: ¿para una familia que esté cobrando 426 Euros al mes, qué escenario es el suyo? Pues, amigo mío, ninguno de los que apuntas y es que ya conocen lo que se denomina como... ¡Hiperinflación!

A fin de cuentas, los patrones económicos pueden ser muy diferentes en función de las personas, países, continentes, etc., etc.

Lo único que tengo claro es que toda involución que llevará al mundo a un extremismo económico sería favorable para los MPs, especialmente el Oro, aunque también lo veo bastante claro en el caso de la Plata. Para que eso no fuera así tendrían que crear un nuevo sistema monetario, pero antes una quita o cancelación de la deuda, luego reset y vuelta a comenzar. Nada que no hiciera en diversas ocasiones la antigua Roma e imagino que eso ayudó para que el Imperio durase tantos siglos...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Oct 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> "...
> Tenemos la estanflación de la crisis del petróleo que consistía en un encarecimiento del precio del crudo por el lado de la oferta.
> Hoy en día el petroleo lejos de subir está bajando, *lo que refleja abaratamiento del crudo por el lado de la demanda*."



En este punto ya no tengo tan claro tu última frase. Se supone que con la llegada de la OPEP lo que se produjo fué un ajuste de los precios que el crudo no tenía dado que ésta se encontraba en manos de las multinacionales. Al pasar la gestión a manos nacionales, se ajustó su precio a valores de mercado. Por tanto subieron, por tanto el americano medio vió algo que ni se lo había planteado: le afectó, y mucho a su economía doméstica.

Resulta que en la actualidad sucede lo contrario: los países exportadores, por una serie de motivaciones oscuras (p.e.: por una serie de intereses interconectados para hacer daño a la Rusia de Putin), va, y baja. Pero no por los valores del mercado, sino por otras.

No sé hasta que punto, en todas éstas décadas donde el precio subió invariablemente, se trató de un proceso natural de oferta-demanda, o como en tiempos recientes: siempre fué un mercado absolutamente manipulado. Por lo que hablar de costes (incrementen o bajen, es independiente) pierde un % alto de su sentido.


----------



## Fran Bueso (18 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Este es un artículo sobre el Ébola y cada vez huele "peor" este asunto...
> 
> - UN DOCTOR DE EEUU DENUNCIA ALGO MUY SOSPECHOSO SOBRE EL ÉBOLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Vendedor de crecepelo haciéndose pasar por víctima.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: "Sólo podemos dar una opinión imparcial sobre las cosas que no nos interesan, sin duda por eso mismo las opiniones imparciales carecen de valor." Oscar Wilde

Y voy a aportar algo y, por supuesto, también sobre el Ébola y lo que estime oportuno en cada momento.

- El Ébola: ¿naturaleza o arma inducida? | Debate | RIA Novosti

- GEAB N°88. 2015 : China ya es la primera potencia económica mundial. El mundo gira hacia el Este - El Correo

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (19 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El Ébola: ¿naturaleza o arma inducida? | Debate | RIA Novosti



Cito:

_Es de conocimiento público que los laboratorios biológicos militares están diseñados paras encontrar armas biológicas letales para el uso en las guerras. _​
Estas armas son una quimera porque el éxito de un agente infeccioso depende la inmunidad de la víctima, que si es normal no tiene nada que hacer.

Mucho mas sencillo, rápido y eficaz es distribuir pruebas "diagnósticas" falsas para crear psicosis de epidemia (el dolor de cabeza se transforma en "Ébola" por arte de birbirloque) y medicamentos "salvavidas" extremadamente tóxicas para rematar (antivirales).


----------



## esseri (19 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: "Sólo podemos dar una opinión imparcial sobre las cosas que no nos interesan, sin duda por eso mismo las opiniones imparciales carecen de valor." Oscar Wilde.



Jejeje...planteamiento de lo más konsekuente...en un dandy marikonsón esklavo de su imagen públika y de la okultazión de sus frotes klandestinos . Pero de haber aplikado una miajilla de lógika , en lugar de hazer bandera de la falsedad del prójimo - por puro resentimiento personal - le daría para saber k la ekuanimidad y la zerteza son un objetivo en mutxos opinadores.

De kualkier modo, inkluso las opiniones rotundamente parziales - al tiempo k interesadas,komo las suyas - pueden ser jugosas para el konversador/lektor inteligente a kuenta de la simple ekuazión "Info = Opinión - Interés".

En fin,kon la Balada de la kárzel de Reading en la boka/pluma, estaba bien más wapo.

Wen finde,Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, respecto a tu comentario te diré que me parece que sólo te has fijado en el "dedo"... La frase es buena para lo que yo pretendía y me la "sopla" de quién proceda, además como dijo Gabriel García Márquez: "Un hombre sólo tiene derecho a mirar a otro hacia abajo, cuando ha de ayudarle a levantarse."

Eso no quita para tú tengas tu opinión sobre Oscar Wilde, pero es la "tuya"... Realmente, el personaje en cuestión no es de mí particular interés, pero sí que conservo en mi mente varias de sus frases que entiendo son muy acertadas...

Y ya de paso -y no va por ti-: la guerra biológica es algo más que contrastado a lo largo de la Historia. Algo que sabe cualquiera que haya servido en un Ejército...

Nada, esseri, también te deseo un buen final de este Fin de Semana. Aquí, donde yo vivo, de "coña"... En la playa: bueno y barato...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## antonio1960 (19 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Jejeje...planteamiento de lo más konsekuente...en un dandy marikonsón esklavo de su imagen públika y de la okultazión de sus frotes klandestinos . Pero de haber aplikado una miajilla de lógika , en lugar de hazer bandera de la falsedad del prójimo - por puro resentimiento personal - le daría para saber k la ekuanimidad y la zerteza son un objetivo en mutxos opinadores.
> 
> De kualkier modo, inkluso las opiniones rotundamente parziales - al tiempo k interesadas,komo las suyas - pueden ser jugosas para el konversador/lektor inteligente a kuenta de la simple ekuazión "Info = Opinión - Interés".
> 
> ...



Nozekemeda ketuqueerezniñaynoniño
Quezquemedaigua porzupuezto pero no de no de...


----------



## clapham (19 Oct 2014)

Hiperinflacion 

Estais mirando el dedo que apunta a la luna . 
La deflacion es aliada de la masa borregil , la cual ve aumentar su poder adquisitivo . En cambio la inflacion hace que los ricos ( y sus empresas ) ganen mas dinero , pues la gente prefiere gastar su dinero a ver como disminuye su poder de compra . Asi que la pregunta es muy simple ?
Que medida tomaran ? a) permitir la deflacion ? b) estimular la inflacion ?
En Japon estan intentandolo ( sin exito ) asi que mas tarde o mas temprano las empresas japonesas quebraran ( no ventas = cierre ) a menos que ...
provoquen inflacion . La masa monetaria ( solo del dolar ) pero aplicable al resto de monedas se ha multiplicado por 4 . Por que no hay inflacion ?
Porque la velocidad del dinero es nula . Si la gente consume cada vez menos no hay inflacion , asi que puden seguir imprimiendo .
Hasta cuando seguiran imprimiendo ? Pues hasta que la gente empiece a consumir y muevan el dinero . 
La impresion de dinero es un " parche " . Si los inversores aceptan la evidencia de que el consumo esta muerto venderan sus acciones , caera la bolsa y habra un cierre masivo de empresas .
Si esto ocurre entraremos en : desabastecimiento . Habra mucho dinero guardado y pocos articulos que comprar . 
Entonces empezara la carrera por acaparar y cambiar el papel por cosas ( oro , plata , comida , ropa , etc ) 
Ahora es el momento de comprar metales , eso si ...si ya tienes tu finca :rolleye:


----------



## esseri (19 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Bueno, respecto a tu comentario te diré que me parece que sólo te has fijado en el "dedo"...



No,hombre, de hetxo, y komo apunto en el post, respekto a esa generalizazión, ni la veo, ni kreo k inutilize mutxos de los juizios en los k sin duda se da - a expensas ,klaro,del lektor,k siempre zierra el zírkulo - ...lo grazioso es k lo diga Wilde, konsumado eskapista parlantxín...un despellejador ( triste y kontundentemente) despellejado. Juizios, iwal k los anteriores, bastante obvios y objetivos ,kreo...y siempre en torno a la imparzialidad k kuestiona y en absoluto moralistas, no al menos por mi parte.

Por zierto...ése también ,komo el oro, kreyó poder funzionar al margen del poderío & establishment kastuzos. Esperemos k los MPs korran mejor suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (19 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Hiperinflacion
> 
> Ahora es el momento de comprar metales , eso si ...si ya tienes tu finca :rolleye:



no sea iluso Clapman, el sistema capitalista no se basa en el dinero sino en la propiedad privada y a fin de cuentas una escritura también es un papel respaldado por la Ley vigente (igual que el dinero)...ambas cosas pueden cambiar de la noche a la mañana.

si se derrumbase el sistema iban a ser 6-9 meses muy chungos y en mi opinión lo único que funcionaría ante un caos así, son los tres metales... un centenar de latas de fabada asturiana también viene stupendo.

y un abrelatas (no olvidar)

: )

Saludos)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo que habéis estado animados. Eso es bueno...

# clapham: Los escenarios que comentas ya se están dando en diferentes partes del mundo e incluso en determinados países como puede ser España. Inflaciones elevadas ya se están viviendo en buena parte de los países emergentes e Hiperinflación ya existe en Venezuela y Argentina...

El día que se llegue a un punto sin retorno, clapham, quizás todo transcurra a "cámara rápida"... En ese escenario, vete a saber lo que funcionará y lo que no. De momento, sólo cabe hacer los deberes: Despensa, Medicinas, Efectivo en divisas "confiables" -sólo servirían en una "primera fase"-, MPs., material de primera necesidad y de "defensa", aunque éste último si no se sabe utilizar... Las tierras, así como otros bienes tangibles, son igual de válidas que lo ya indicado, pero -repito- dependerá del escenario que se produzca.

# atom ant: El Sistema Capitalista está acabado y ya hace tiempo. Ahora le llaman Neoliberalismo, pero en el fondo estamos hablando de algo finiquitado y moribundo... Y, por supuesto, las expropiaciones -sobre todo de tierras...- son algo de lo más normal a lo largo de la Historia e incluso en los tiempos actuales. Conozco el caso de un familiar por cuya finca tenía que pasar una carretera, así que eso es más "normal" de lo que la gente se piensa. Así que lo que diga un "papelito" dura lo que decida al respecto la autoridad "competente"...

# bankiero: No veo porqué el USD tiene que ser mejor que el Euro... En otros tiempos puede que fuera así, de hecho tuve bastantes de ellos, pero hoy ni uno... Si colapsa el Euro, podría ser "ventajoso" para el USD, el Yen y las monedas anglosajonas, pero muy poco más tarde qué quieres que te diga... Prefiero confiar en el CHF y la NOK, pero en ese posible escenario la confianza "absoluta" la tendré en mis MPs.

¿Estabilizar la Economía? ¿Y eso cómo se puede hacer hoy en día? En cualquier caso, los MPs yo nunca los he visto como inversión y pueden servir perfectamente de "protección" ante esos escenarios económicos que comentáis.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (19 Oct 2014)

Llevo un rato mirando la Luna y no me dice na...
¿cómo vé la semana Fernando? herbívora? plantigrada?


----------



## atom ant (19 Oct 2014)

el sentimiento de mercado en EEUU la semana pasada es más alcista que la anterior... 1/3 aprox por opción, algo diferente que en España con más del 50% bajista

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 00:03 ----------

umm.. ahora mismo no sabría dónde mirar algo sobre el sentimiento sobre la plata, que seguro fernando ha colgado fernando en alguna ocasión... pero sería interesante la info

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 00:09 ----------

jejej, Fernando me ignora sabiamente... he notado que detecta cuando llevo una copichuela encima.
el SP arranca bien : )... estos cabrones iluminati son capaces de llevarlo a máximos, de hecho confío en ello

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 00:14 ----------

y nada más, me retiro, buenas noches

quizá toque lío,quizá toque planchar la oreja

... ¿lo ven?... otro dilema.

jajajajj..


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: ¿Has dormido bien? Supongo que SI, sino malo... ¿Sabes? El problema de beber es, si algo malo pasa bebes para intentar olvidar, si algo bueno, bebes para celebrar, y si nada pasa, bebes para hacer que algo pase...

¿Qué van a hacer los mercados en la semana que comienza? Pues, ni pajolera idea y tampoco tengo mucho interés fuera del puramente intelectual. Ya expliqué en su momento que yo no veía Crack por ningún lado y que estaba promediando a la baja la entrada en RV de parte de mis Fondos de Inversión conservadores. Me parece que voy a tener que parar sin haber alcanzado el nivel deseado...

Esta semana va a ser muy interesante. Se tienen que dar los resultados empresariales de empresas tan emblemáticas como Apple, IBM, Coca-Cola, Yahoo, Microsoft, Amazon... También los primeros del Ibex-35... Los resultados de los Test Strets de la Banca europea... Como puedes comprobar puede ser una semana bastante "movida", aunque puede comenzar alcista si vemos el cierre de hoy del Nikkei...

Respecto a la Plata, al igual que en el Oro, no espero nada relevante. Quizás, según transcurra la semana, sean bajistas dentro de su lateral "aburrido"... Si con la volatilidad de la pasada semana no "despegaron", pues no hay que esperar "milagros" y en los que, personalmente, no creo.

Dejo un par de enlaces bastante interesantes:

- Los mercados están amenazados por todas partes | Investing.com

- "La Reserva Federal no va a frenar el dólar porque le viene bien una divisa fuerte" - Noticias de Inversión

Por cierto, un dato macro que se acaba de publicar hace poco: Indice de Precios al Productor Alemán: 0,0% vs 0,1% esperado, aunque el pasado mes fue de -0,1%. En fin, el panorama mundial sigue marcando "enfriamiento".

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (20 Oct 2014)

anoche soñé con ...Montoro
me miraba fijamente a los ojos y se reia con una carcajada siniestra.

aterrador


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2014)

Hola, bankiero: "El pescado se pudre por la cabeza." ¿No te parece?

Dejo un artículo que enlaza con esto...

- La nueva tormenta que se cierne sobre la economía mundial

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Y aprovecho para dejar también lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: FUERTE DEMANDA DE ONZAS DE PLATA LIBERTAD EN MÉXICO

Y hasta "mañana"...


----------



## atom ant (21 Oct 2014)

Buenos días:
el movimiento que ha hecho el eur-usd durante esta madrugada parece indicar que los ilumimnati no quieren el SP500 por encima de 1900...
Bueno para los metales

operar con el inventario de petroleo USA


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Quizás, atom ant, tenga que ver más con el dato del PIB de China que ha sido del 7,3%, y que ha salido 2 décimas por debajo del anterior trimestre.

Os dejo una serie de artículos que me han resultado de interés:

- Así se vende España en el exterior: dos documentos claves - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- http://www.librered.net?p=35646/

- The sky is falling! Should you buy gold and silver? - SILVER NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (21 Oct 2014)

La causa inicial que ha movido el forex y la bolsa seguramente haya sido esa que comentas.... merçi

Recientemente vi un documental sobre el choque cultural , económico y mental de los campesinos chinos cuando salen de su aldea para buscar trabajo tercer no cuartomundista y lamentable... En mi opinión si no fuese por el poso que ha dejado mil años de confucionismo aquello había explotado hace mucho tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Parri (21 Oct 2014)

Claudio Vargas.

Si vis pacem, para bellum - Rankia


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Oct 2014)

La hoja de ruta sigue su curso, ahora le toca a Venezuela (para agravar aún más su situación). 

Venezuela reconoce que importa petróleo


¿Por qué Venezuela ahora importa petróleo?


Spoiler



Venezuela, uno de los exportadores de crudo más importantes del mundo, ahora importará petróleo.

Así lo confirmó este lunes la estatal Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA) en un comunicado titulado "Crudos livianos importados son utilizados como diluentes del petróleo pesado de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco".

Y dice: "Ante la información tendenciosa contra la industria petrolera por parte de autodenominados expertos petroleros que manipulan la información, PDVSA informa al país que la adquisición puntual de crudo liviano en el exterior obedece a la necesidad de utilizarlo como diluente del petróleo pesado de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco 'Hugo Chávez' (FPO), ya que por sus especificaciones no puede ser producido ni transportado sin antes ser mezclado con un hidrocarburo de menor densidad".

Durante las últimas semanas, la agencia de noticias Reuters ha estado informando del caso: primero publicaron informaciones sobre negociaciones con Argelia para fijar la operación, después documentaron la salida de un tanquero desde el país norafricano y el viernes reportaron la compra de dos cargamentos de crudo liviano de origen ruso.

El comunicado de PDVSA no menciona dichos detalles ni informa de dónde vienen las importaciones.

La compañía -que en la década de los 80 ya compró crudo liviano para sus refinerías fuera de Venezuela- tampoco dice que esta es la primera vez en 100 años de explotación petrolera que crudo foráneo pisa territorio venezolano.

Sin embargo, PDVSA confirma lo que para algunos puede resultar insólito: una potencia petrolera, que cuenta con las reservas de crudo más grandes del mundo, ahora importará petróleo.

¿Por qué lo hace?

"Es más rentable"
PDVSA habla de dos razones en su comunicación: el aumento de la producción de petróleo venezolano y el mantenimiento "programado" de un mejorador en la Faja del Orinoco, en el sur del país, que es una instalación que permite hacer más liviano el crudo pesado.

La mayor parte de las reservas petroleras de Venezuela son de crudo pesado, un hidrocarburo que, para venderse, debe ser mejorado con aditivos o con petróleo liviano.

"La mezcla con crudo liviano produce una mayor rentabilidad que utilizar la nafta (un aditivo), producto que supera el precio del crudo liviano en 30 dólares por barril en promedio", dice PDVSA.

La rentabilidad, pues, parece ser la razón por la que resulta más provechoso -mientras terminan el mantenimiento de los mejoradores- importar el crudo liviano que importar el aditivo, una práctica que Venezuela ha realizado en los últimos años no solo con la nafta, sino con la sustancia química MTBE, que se usa en la fabricación de gasolina e, incluso, la gasolina misma.

"El debate debe ser sobre si la operación es rentable y comercialmente viable", le dice a BBC Mundo el director de la Cátedra Petrolera de la Universidad del Zulia, Rolín Iguarán.

"Que se vea mal que un país petrolero importe petróleo, bueno, eso es otro debate; pero acá estamos hablando de negocios, no de política ni buen gusto", opina el profesor.

Y añade: "No es la primera vez que compramos crudo, pues durante los años 80 les compramos a México y a Rusia crudo liviano para nuestras refinerías en el exterior".

Declive de la producción de crudo liviano
Mientras tanto, analistas críticos de la política petrolera del gobierno se preguntan por qué la producción actual de crudo liviano no es suficiente y ven la operación como una manifestación de que la industria petrolera del país está en crisis.

"La producción de crudos en el occidente del país, donde está el petróleo liviano, ha declinado en los últimos años", dice el experto en petróleo del Instituto de Estudios Superiores de Administración (IESA), Igor Hernández.

"Esto es porque los yacimientos sobreexplotados no se han recuperado por falta de inversión", asegura sobre las inyecciones de gas y agua de vapor que califica de "costosas y complejas" y permiten volver a explotar los pozos.

Hernández pone el ejemplo de los pozos de El Furrial en el estado occidental de Monagas, donde en 2004 se estaban produciendo 375.000 barriles al día y el año pasado fueron 290.000, según cifras de PDVSA.

La petrolera, sin embargo, dice en el comunicado que su producción de crudo liviano está "totalmente comprometida" en el sistema de refinación nacional y en contratos de suministro.

Estado de la industria petrolera
Según el comunicado, "la producción petrolera ha aumentado" y por eso PDVSA se ve obligada a importar el crudo liviano: lo que produce de ese tipo de petróleo no es suficiente.

No obstante, el informe de gestión de 2013 de la misma petrolera dice que produjo 2.899.000 barriles diarios en ese año, una caída de 11.000 barriles diarios respecto a 2012.

En 2008, Venezuela produjo 3.260.000 barriles diarios.

"Al final, mucho de estas importaciones tiene que ver con que no hay plata", dice Hernández, quien lo atribuye a la caída en la producción, las pérdidas por el subsidio a la gasolina en el mercado interno y la venta de petróleo a precios inferiores que los del mercado a China y países de Petrocaribe.

"De los 2.900.000 barriles que estamos produciendo, solo 1.500.000 están generando divisas y el 40% de éstas están siendo transferidas a 6,3 bolívares por dólar", explica Hernández sobre una tasa de cambio que hoy es 15 veces más baja que la tasa libre del mercado negro.

Mientras tanto, Iguarán dice que "la política petrolera del gobierno es coherente, con empresas mixtas y acuerdos con otros países".

"Si tú miras nuestra historia petrolera verás que nunca hemos sido una potencia exportadora de crudo liviano", explica.

Pero Hernández, por su parte, dice que "no es cuestión de disponibilidad de recursos".

Y recuerda un dato: de los 316.000 millones de barriles que tiene Venezuela en sus reservas, 40.000 millones son de crudo liviano, según estudios de PDVSA.

Eso es más que las reservas totales de Brasil o, incluso, Argelia.



Hay que leer los links con cuidado, ya que ciertamente Venezuela "reconoce" (¿reconoce?, ¿acaso lo había negado?) que ha importado petróleo para diluirlo en el suyo y así poder "ahorrarse un dinerillo" ya que la nafta utilizada habitualmente para diluir su petróleo es 30USD más cara.

Eso pone de manifiesto varias cosas:

- La escasez de "petróleo barato" es una realidad muy palpable.

- El coste de mantener estos precios del crudo y el resto de las materias primas (entre ellos los MPs) es inasumible.

- Los mayores productores de petróleo del mundo comienzan a tener problemas para ocultar su escasez.

- Intentan desprestigiar a los que por su cuenta investigan sobre el peak oil, leed esta frase: 

_...Y dice: "Ante la información tendenciosa contra la industria petrolera por parte de autodenominados expertos petroleros que manipulan la información, PDVSA informa al país que la adquisición puntual de crudo liviano en el exterior obedece a la necesidad de utilizarlo como diluente del petróleo pesado de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco 'Hugo Chávez' (FPO), ya que por sus especificaciones no puede ser producido ni transportado sin antes ser mezclado con un hidrocarburo de menor densidad"..._

Eso es una prueba de que cada vez es mas dificil manipular datos reales y cada vez más gente es consciente de la situación.

- Aceptan el declive de la producción del crudo liviano en Venezuela.

- Hace 100 años que Venezuela no importaba petróleo, no obstante, ya lo hizo en los 80's para sus "Refiinerías en el Exterior" (esto es de mi cosecha: yo pienso que nunca han dejado de importar petróleo liviano y no sólo para sus refinarías en el exterior).

- Todos culpan el declive a la falta de inversión, lo cierto es que cada vez es más caro tanto económico como energéticamente el obtener recursos naturales.

En fin, sólo nos queda esperar y seguir haciendo los deberes mientras mantengan el chiringuito.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Oct 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Claudio Vargas.
> 
> Si vis pacem, para bellum - Rankia



Estupendo aporte. Un resumen de lo que está pasando a nivel global, que acojona un poco (bastante).
Al final insinúa que China y Rusia están en el mismo bando, con el "imperio" y sus lacayos europeos enfrente. Pero si no hemos de atener a alguna de las aportaciones anteriores de foreros (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/12661127-post3008.html), podríamos decir que China no da un apoyo tan incondicional a Rusia, y que de hecho, parece que esta más del lado de los intereses de EEUU.

Destaco un par de cosas del articulo en cuestión. No porque sea lo más importante, sino porque me ha llamada la atención: 

_De momento China acaba de superar el PIB de Estados Unidos. Y lo ha hecho limpiamente; sin manipulaciones y sin la necesidad de incluir “los servicios” de las prostitutas y los narcotraficantes._​¿Podría darle alguien un capón en la calva a Montoro?

_ no conseguimos ver la luz al final del túnel. Y eso se debe a que la productividad mundial de la economía cae a plomo en todas partes. Lo cuál es una situación bastante inaudita; pues en teoría cuando una zona va mal, otra debería ir bien y viceversa. Por eso las reformas estructurales no terminan de funcionar y por eso, también, los banqueros centrales están más despistados que un pingüino en el Manzanares. _​A todos les va mal, pero a unos más que otros... 

_ Estados Unidos no tardará mucho en implantar el QE4… La verdad es que en Washington están en una situación diabólica. Si siguen con el tapering como estrategia para defender al dólar y a la calidad de su deuda el mundo se ahogará en una Mega Depresión (la deflación hará estallar la burbuja del frácking antes de tiempo); y si meten otro QE como estrategia para financiar a su ejército y a su Imperio decadente, la estanflación resultante se parecerá mucho a la que tuvieron los romanos durante el s.III d.C._​¿La historia se repite señor fernandojcg?

Y ya está. Se que mis conocimientos de macro y geopolítica son apenas un poco mayores que las del votante medio de Podemos, pero me apetecía participar en el hilo. 8:


----------



## nekcab (21 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Quizás, atom ant, tenga que ver más con el dato del PIB de China que ha sido del 7,3%, y que ha salido 2 décimas por debajo del anterior trimestre.
> 
> Os dejo una serie de artículos que me han resultado de interés:
> 
> ...



Destaco:



Lawrence Williams dijo:


> "...
> 
> Lo que este artículo debería ser considerado como sugerencia es que el efectivo puede ser la mejor protección, a corto plazo debería ir los mercados en caída libre. El oro y la plata no serían inmunes y caerían posteriormente también. Pero a continuación es probable que recupere mucho más rápido y aumentando a un ritmo mucho más acelerado que la mayoría de las otras opciones de inversión. Así, realmente comprar oro o plata es todo una cuestión de tiempo. Como hemos señalado aquí antes, en el largo plazo, los metales preciosos debería funcionar extremadamente bien, pero a corto plazo, las cosas son mucho más inciertas."




.........


----------



## Parri (21 Oct 2014)

How Much Gold Is On Loan Worldwide? : SRSrocco Report

Harvey Organ: HUGE Demand for Gold in China, India, & Russia! | SilverDoctors.com

Oro No consigue 50.000 firmas contra el proyecto de Asturgold

La morosidad de la banca repunta hasta el 16,59%. Siete puntos más que en la crisis de 1994

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/144234-militares-suecos-confiesan-desinformado-submarino


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios que he leído por encima y es que ahora me es imposible entretenerme con ellos. Supongo que esta noche/madrugada, con más tiempo por delante, podré añadir algo más a lo aportado.

# Rattus: Me he fijado en tu pregunta y, la verdad, es que soy un gran apasionado de la Historia de Roma y sobre la que he escrito bastante, tanto de forma más o menos "formal" como en comentarios en diferentes foros. Bueno, aquí en este hilo así como en el anterior, habéis podido leer varios de ellos. Sin embargo, voy a enlazar dos que hice en otro foro y que os van a resultar muy interesantes y sigo creyendo que el Imperio Romano de Occidente cayó por muchas razones, pero sobre todo por la Hiperinflación, no por la Estanflación, aunque ésta evidentemente se produjo por un prolongado período de tiempo, pero claro aquel Imperio duró mucho...

- La Hiperinflación y la Caída del Imperio Romano - www.ForoPesetas.com

- La Hiperinflación y la Caída del Imperio Romano - www.ForoPesetas.com

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 20:40 ----------

Nota: Aunque lleven el mismo titular (fue el del hilo), son dos comentarios diferentes.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, seguimos sin tener tiempo para dedicarle al hilo, así que un breve comentario y dejaré dos enlaces muy buenos, especialmente al energético. Éste es muy largo, pero de verdad que merece mucho la pena y agradezco su envío -una vez más...- a mí amiga Ana.

# atom ant: Los chinos siempre se han comportado sumisamente desde tiempos inmemoriales y seguirán haciéndolo así mientras en el mundo hayan "buenos" y "malos". Y más si los que "cortan el bacalao" son unos cuantos de ésos "malos" e insisto en que es muy difícil cambiar algo implantado milenariamente...

# Rattus: Me encanta leer a Claudio Vargas, pero evidentemente yo también ando "largo" en Historia y es sabido que suelo discrepar en varias de las cosas que comenta, por ejemplo en lo de "confundir" Estanflación con Hiperinflación... Me imagino que ambos tenemos amplios conocimientos de Historia, pero en áreas diferentes. Y lo mío suele ser la Historia de Roma...

Sin embargo, SI que he apuntado en muchas ocasiones que podríamos a asistir a algo parecido a lo que se dio en el Imperio Romano de Occidente, es decir Deflación, después Estanflación y ya "todo perdido"... Hiperinflación. Esos procesos suelen llevar su tiempo, pero en la actualidad no cabe duda de que todo puede desarrollarse mucho más rápidamente.

Y respecto a China ¿recuerdas a "Wally"? Ya sabes que estaba en todas partes, pero había que "buscarlo". Pues, lo mismo: China sale en todas las "fotos", pero su "posicionamiento" hay que "buscarlo"... Todo muy "chino": su clásica "ambigüedad". Y es que jugando en todas las manos es más difícil perder la "partida"... ¿No te parece?

- El imparable auge de los zombies energéticos: 1970-2015______15/15\15______nº0_______Revista para una Nueva Civilización

- Estados Unidos, el país más improductivo - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes y espero que continuéis con ellos, ya que voy a estar un tiempo en el que iré aportando, pero bastante menos que hasta ahora y es que otros menesteres son ahora más necesarios.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Oct 2014)

Buenos días; 
Subidón ayer de las bolsas cuya onda 1, ya de más de 120 puntos SP, empieza a dar miedo... en principio supongo que la onda 2 debería comenzar cuando toquemos el canal acelerado que abandonamos hace unos días, ya comentado en este hilo(1950-55) ...
... o quizá no


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6khgW2tn8


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2014)

Ahí os dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Adiós libertad: billetes y monedas, condenados a morir - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Why is gold mining such a crappy business?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Oct 2014)

*China lucha contra los zombis… corporativos*

La deuda conjunta de las empresas chinas es la mayor del mundo con 14.2 bdd, según S&P; hasta ahora las iniciativas del Gobierno para restringir el crecimiento del crédito han fracasado...

...CLICK

me ha llamado la atención el trapicheo con las reservas de cobre... qué no habrá debajo de la alfombra amarilla

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 08:17 ----------

Bueno, pues primer tanteo al 1944 fut -- 1950 contado


----------



## atom ant (22 Oct 2014)

Las reservas de petróleo subieron 7,1 millones de barriles (un 1,9 %) la semana pasada y se situaron en 377,7 millones de barriles, informó hoy el Departamento de Energía.
Los analistas habían previsto un alza de unos 3 millones de barriles. El Departamento indicó que las reservas de crudo se encuentran ligeramente por debajo del promedio para esta época del año, y son un 2,1 % menores que las de hace un año....

Fuente: el economista

Nota:
No están vendiendo, están comprando.
uff...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Hoy en día no hay forma de "verificar" nada. Todo consiste en una cuestión de FE... Y teniendo en cuenta el Matrix que tienen montado, pues no es un mundo para "no creyentes"...

Bueno, voy a dejar unos enlaces interesantes...

Es lo que hay... Tanto si gusta como si no...

- ¿Valores y activos refugio? No existen refugios | Investing.com

Este artículo va sobre la manipulación de los mercados y en este caso no tratan precisamente del de los MPs...

- The Daily Bell - More Revelations of Market Manipulation

Y parece que en el Referéndum sobre el Oro de Suiza toma una ligera ventaja el SI... Aunque el muestreo es muy relativo, unos 13.397 encuestados y que se manifestaron 45% a favor vs 39% contrarios...

- First Swiss Gold Poll Shows Pro-Gold Side In Lead At 45% | www.goldcore.com


----------



## atom ant (23 Oct 2014)

Buenos días...

este domingo hacen públicos los resultados del estres test a la banca europea y esto si que tiene potencial para tumbar mercados...precaución este finde.

El Director de Banca Global de PIMCO dice que espera que 18 bancos suspendan las pruebas de estrés del Banco Central Europeo.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb3rMIPCMJc

saludos


----------



## atom ant (23 Oct 2014)

*Inventarios de energía EEUU* (22/10)

Dato:
Inventarios de petróleo 7,111 millones de barriles frente 2,686 millones esperados.
Inventarios de gasolina -1,299 millones de barriles frente -1 millón esperado.
Inventarios de destilados 1,049 millones de barriles frente -1,271 millones esperados.

opinión: a pesar del gasoil para las calefacciones, los $75 parecen bastante inevitables

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo unos enlaces que me han resultado interesantes...

- India quiere poner de nuevo controles a la importación de oro

- ¡PREVISIONES TERRORÍFICAS! ¿QUÉ PIENSAN HACER CON NOSOTROS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/144365-china-rusia-oro-investigaciones

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (23 Oct 2014)

Solo daros las gracias por todos los aportes vuestros. Es un placer leeros aunque sea un ratito al día. Vuestra labor es importante. Un abrazo y haber si cuelgo algún aporte pero es que sois rápidos y lo que encuentro no es más que de lo mismo. Seguir así.


----------



## atom ant (23 Oct 2014)

Mersch (ECB): el Paciente está todavía frágil y desafortunadamente una recaída no puede ser descartada. Al final, no hemos salido de la zona de peligro.

¿Qué quién es el paciente? Ayer Juncker dijo lo anterior de otra forma: "es importante acelerar el programa de inversiones de 300 bn. para evitar que la economía europea caiga de nuevo en recesión".
Pero, por otro lado, fuentes alemanas rechazaron a corto plazo más detalles sobre el Programa. Probablemente en diciembre. Veremos.

*Hoy comienza una Cumbre Europea volcada en la debilidad del escenario macro y con evidentes amenazas, de todo tipo, en el aire.* Una Cumbre en la que probablemente no se acusará al ECB de inacción. Aunque sí escucharemos probablemente las apelaciones a un EUR más bajo y a la necesidad de que la autoridad monetaria intensifique sus medidas.

En el fondo, se cumplen en cierta medida dos de las peticiones que hizo el Presidente Draghi en Jackson Hole al final del verano: una política fiscal (común) más expansiva acompañada de medidas monetarias adicionales. ¿Y las reformas estructurales? Estaremos atentos a las conclusiones de la Reunión sobre este tema.

José Luis Martínez Campuzano
Estratega de Citi en España

Comentario:
He remarcado la cumbre europea ya que seguro que les van a transmitir los resultados de la prueba de esfuerzo...
habrá que estar muy atentos a los pollos estos

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2014)

Hola, Bucanero: Lo que cuenta es la "intención"... Y con que nos leas ya estamos satisfechos, pero vamos que si alguna vez puedes aportar algo no estará de más. Entre otras cosas, porque ahora mismo ando bastante cargado de trabajo (profesional) y luego tengo en marcha un estudio personal de Historia que me consume bastante tiempo, así que mis entradas en el hilo serán mucho menores que hasta ahora.

Por cierto, mucho cuidado con las compras en el Oro y ya hace tiempo que vengo insistiendo sobre lo mismo. Para aquellos que vayan poco o nada "cargados" son buenos precios, pero los que ya llevan material en las "alforjas" mejor esperar... El movimiento que está haciendo es bastante feo... Afortunadamente, soy un "metalero" que no se siente obligado a "invitar" a que la gente entre en algo que primero no haya estudiado bien. Por cierto, algún "experto" (que sabe lo que sabe y casi nada de Historia...) debería saber que la mayoría de las propuestas que acaban en referéndum por iniciativa popular en Suiza no suelen salir adelante... ¡Ojo! que yo soy el primero al que le iría de "perlas" que se aprobará la propuesta sobre el Oro en Suiza, más que nada porque tengo lo "fundamental": Oro y CHF "físicos". Pero, la verdad, no me hago muchas "ilusiones"... En cualquier caso, iré siguiendo los posibles "movimientos", pero no para comprar Oro, sino CHF... Y tampoco es ninguna "invitación" a seguirme y es que yo también suelo equivocarme, menos que otros, pero también...

Y ahora os dejo unas cuantas noticias interesantes...

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NUEVA ESCUELA AUSTRÍACA DE ECONOMÍA: EL ENCUENTRO DE LONDRES (I)

Para aquellos que tengan tiempo os dejo lo último de Max Keiser... Un poco "desfasado" y ya sabéis que cuando todo el mundo hablaba de "Crack" ya comenté que yo no lo veía por ningún lado y que no iba a ser en este Octubre... Más adelante, seguro que llegará, pero en mí opinión aún queda, pero de momento los mercados -TODOS- están fuertemente "controlados" y las caídas recientes han servido para sacrificar "gacelas" - las de siempre...-.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/...30-keiser-report-espanol-panico-mercados-e670

Y a pesar de las caída en la Plata, las ventas de las Eagle han sido TREMENDAS... Parece que el "físico" y el "papel" siguen yendo por caminos distintos...

- OCTOBER SILVER EAGLE SALES BEST EVER…. And With 10 Days Remaining : SRSrocco Report

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2014)

Aquí os dejo otra interesante noticia y que seguro agradará a atom ant y que anda bastante "inquieto" con este tema...

- 40% of Eurozone Banks Are In Bad Shape - The Automatic Earth


----------



## atom ant (24 Oct 2014)

Buenos días, estoy un poco preocupado por lo que puedan anunciar el domingo ya que las consecuencias pueden ser de gran magnitud.... llevo meses esperando este momento (con temor).

lo que me sorprende es que, en general, no advierto que se le esté dando mucha importancia. o quizá yo se la doy en exceso



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fjFDrvdqGE

Saludos


----------



## nuevonesto (24 Oct 2014)

Entre las preocupaciones de atom ant y el link del Robot Pescador que nos trajo Fernando, esta uno como para relajarse de cara al finde.

Alegria que ya es viernes!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nuevonesto: Nada no te preocupes, y si te es posible disfruta del Fin de Semana, aunque hay otros -muchos- que trabajamos durante el mismo y que "dure"... ¿No?

Mira, la información que recoge "El Robot Pescador" es una más de las que recoge y que casi siempre son "alternativas", pero que suelen tener un "fondo" y da unas referencias para aquellos que quieran profundizar en los temas que aporta. Desde luego, la información que te "preocupa" no nos da buenas "sensaciones", al contrario, pero claro para considerarlas hasta cierto punto tendríamos que saber en QUÉ se basan... En lo personal, esos datos podrían darse casi exclusivamente en unas situaciones muy dramáticas, especialmente una Guerra, pero claro se me hace difícil creer que ésta quedará circunscrita al mundo occidental... En cualquier caso, interesante artículo y que se presta a muchas especulaciones.

Respecto a los resultados sobre estado "sanitario" de la Banca europea, pues no les doy excesiva importancia. Dirán lo que más les "convenga" y ya lo han hecho así en anteriores ocasiones. 

Dejo un ameno artículo de D. Leopoldo Abadía...

- A ver si lo entiendo... - Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Oct 2014)

soy un ingenuo, lo reconozco, pero...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

En la "fortaleza" del USD y las caídas en las principales Materias Primas hay un claro "ganador": ¡CHINA! Y, personalmente, se me hace difícil creer que no hay un cierto "consentimiento" o bastantes más "cosas" por parte de Washington...

- ¿Quién se lleva todo el crudo en superpetroleros?


----------



## Fran Bueso (24 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - ¡PREVISIONES TERRORÍFICAS! ¿QUÉ PIENSAN HACER CON NOSOTROS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Supongo que las predicciones las hace un “script” con una fórmula simplista, como extrapolar linealmente los índices de natalidad (negativa en la UE) y de crecimiento (también negativo) con los resultados absurdos que ves.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=us+birth-rate


----------



## nekcab (24 Oct 2014)

Si, pero un script un poco raro.

Como destaca un forero del artículo: si atendemos a los índices de crecimiento de muchos países (p.e.: EE.UU) las cuentas se van de madre. En países como China, o cualq.de los en vías de desarrollo, vale, ... ¿pero en toda Europa? Técnicamente arrasada, mientras casualmente en los de vias en desarrollo, sin grandes novedades.

A mi lo que me pone nervioso es:
-Web con cierta autoridad informativa... hasta ahora
-Especializada en el mercado armamentístico

Eso... me deja algo inquieto. Pero sí, prefiero pensar que se trata de un bug en algún script, software... o lo q demonios sea.

Como sea otra cosa....


----------



## Los últimos españoles (24 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos.
Por culpa de fernando y sus enlaces ayer no puede dormir ::
Spain
Como dicen otros foreros por ahí arriba, sin saber como "calcula" esos datos no se pueden dar como muy fiables. Es que perder 21 millones de habitantes en 11 años es muy complicado, incluso para como están yendo las cosas en España.
Y en caso de conflicto bestia y global, no creo que China quedase tan "pancha".

Añado otro enlace al programa 667 de Keiser Report. He encontrado muy interesante la segunda parte (a partir del minuto 15), en la que entrevista a Antal Fekete. Tocan el tema del oro y la plata, Suiza, etc... todos temas interesantes para los que estamos en este hilo.
Keiser le pregunta porque habiendo tanta demanda de oro y plata, estos metales no suben de precio. A lo que el señor Fekete responde que en algún momento los que tienen oro dejarán de querer cambiarlo por dinero fiat... entre otras cosas.

Keiser Report en español: Los payasos de la banca central (E 667)

No conocía a Antal Fekete ienso:. Tal vez si alguno de los participantes del hilo lo conocía antes pueda aportar algo...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Yo descarto el script porque no se sostiene por ningún lado. Por ejemplo, Alemania apenas afectada y, en cambio, Suiza prácticamente "arrasada" y más datos que desde una perspectiva militar -y de eso "entiendo"...- no me "cuadran" para nada. También te diré que no me lo he leído a fondo, aunque tengo mucho interés en "profundizar" un poco más, básicamente porque yo tengo en marcha un estudio de Prospectiva -del cual ya he dado algunas "pinceladas" en el hilo- y lo que sugiere la información en cuestión va en la misma dirección...

nekcab: te has de fijar que no es solamente la Europa Occidental, sino que es buena parte de ella, EE.UU., Australia e... Israel. Pues, la verdad, esa "eliminación" sólo podría producirse a través de un conflicto armado de grandes proporciones y en que Occidente fuera derrotado. Sin embargo, de producirse ese escenario tengo serias dudas de que el resultado final fuera ese. Con el arsenal nuclear y de todo tipo con que cuenta Occidente es muy dudosa una derrota absoluta por parte de sus "teóricos" oponentes.

En fin, me gustaría saber en qué se basan para realizar esas "predicciones" y más en una web dedicada al tema armamentístico. Resumiendo, digno de estudiar y, a falta de más elementos, solamente podemos especular al respecto. A mí SI que me "cuadran" algunas cosas, pero no el "resultante final". El tema demográfico y demás, de acuerdo a las fechas que da el informe, no se sostiene por ningún lado... y mucho menos en ¡Australia!

Un poco más tarde, añadiré algunas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 20:23 ----------

Evidentemente, Rattus, eres "nuevo" por este hilo -ya no digo el anterior- y lo digo porque Antal Fekete es uno de mis "referentes", aparte de "conocerlo" (estuvo en España no hace mucho) y, en muchas ocasiones, hemos aportado enlaces a entrevistas o informaciones relacionadas con él. Mira, puedes irte a mí post nº 20/página 2 (ya ha "llovido"...), del pasado 14 de Febrero y sale un enlace muy jugoso y que os recomiendo a quienes seáis más nuevos en el hilo.

Por otro lado, te aporto otro enlace más reciente:

- Se aproxima una catástrofe económica: Antal Fekete - Forbes México

Y ayer mismo en el enlace de Guillermo Barba, te sale también el bueno de Antal Fekete...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Oct 2014)

umm... parece que vayan a matar a todos los obesos del mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

Os dejo lo último que ha editado "El Robot Pescador" a propósito de Deagel...

- EL MISTERIO DE DEAGEL.COM | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

Ahí van los artículos seleccionados...

# atom ant: Ya ves que no tienes motivos para "preocuparte"... ¿Acaso pensabas que te iban a contar la "verdad"? Ciertamente, eres un "iluso" y espero que no "obeso"...

- 25 bancos europeos suspenden las pruebas de estrés, dicen fuentes Por Reuters

Interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. “Existe una ‘omertà’ mediática mafiosa para ocultar muchos asuntos”

Y os recomiendo una lectura detenida de este artículo. Muy interesante...

- The BIS Paves the Way for Silver and Gold

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (24 Oct 2014)

La web http://www.deagel.com/ está caida.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> La web http://www.deagel.com/ está caida.



Hace menos de una hora funcionaba... Y las informaciones eran las habituales de la web.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 22:24 ----------

Yo de vosotros no entraría, de momento, en la web. A mí me acaba de aparecer la siguiente notificación: "Este sitio puede haber sido comprometido". Y ya sabéis las implicaciones que eso puede conllevar. Mañana será otro día...


----------



## Fran Bueso (25 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hace menos de una hora funcionaba... Y las informaciones eran las habituales de la web.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



El webmaster daba esta explicación sobre las estadísticas:

Explicación que da el webmaster:

_For those who might be concerned.

The countries forecast has been out there for over a decade. It is updated annually using the latest available information and is provided AS IS. Obviously, at this point, predicts a Western collapse.

This website is not and has never been linked to any government. It is the result of private individuals using their spare time._​
El dominio está registrado en España, en la ciudad de Roses:

https://who.is/whois/deagel.com

Registered On August 31, 2003

Registrant Name: Gas Deagel
Registrant Organization: Gas Deagel
Registrant Street: 108, Gran via
Registrant City: Roses
Registrant State/Province: NA
Registrant Postal Code: 17480
Registrant Country: ES
Registrant Phone: +34.972255221
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax:
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: Email Masking Image@hotmail.com
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: Gas Deagel
Admin Organization: Gas Deagel
Admin Street: 108, Gran via
Admin City: Roses
Admin State/Province: NA
Admin Postal Code: 17480
Admin Country: ES
Admin Phone: +34.972255221
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax: ​
El no. de teléfono +34.972255221 tiene asociados tres dominios:

+34.972255221 Is Associated With 4,484,764 Domains

acoomo.com (26 Sep, 2014)
deagel.com (16 Oct, 2014)
deagel.net (03 Mar, 2012)
​
El dominio "acoomo.com" aloja una web en construcción sobre reservas de hoteles en EEUU: http://www.acoomo.com/?lan=es

En la dirección 108 Gran via de Roses hay un chalet que no lo se puede permitir cualquiera: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=108+...+Casals,+108,+17480+Roses,+Girona,+Spain&z=16


----------



## atom ant (25 Oct 2014)

Buenos días;
Se me ocurre que en principio cuadraría bastante con el escenario de una erupción masiva en yellowstone y los correspondientes 5-10 años de hambruna, frío y oscuridad,
En el tercer mundo son más jóvenes y están mejor preparados para una economía de supervivencia....

y, umm... estooo....
::

---------- Post added 25-oct-2014 at 07:55 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí van los artículos seleccionados...
> 
> # atom ant: Ya ves que no tienes motivos para "preocuparte"... ¿Acaso pensabas que te iban a contar la "verdad"? Ciertamente, eres un "iluso" y espero que no "obeso"...



Obeso no, aunque... la chica polaca que nos limpia el portal, bellezón impresionante, me tiene bastante perturbado. jejej

Pues nada, si a pesar de todas las facilidades suspende el test un 20% de los bancos (es a 130 bancos) pues nada, todo va bien, viva la fiesta y el champan

en copa larga, of course

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb_LoejWoRA#t=149

Buen fin de semana...

Saludos


----------



## marquen2303 (25 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> umm... parece que vayan a matar a todos los obesos del mundo.



Que buen comentario jejeje!! enseguida lo asocie con Mcdonalds y the walking dead en donde todos estan infectados y el medio de propagación del virus eran sus hamburguesas. Un poco de humor en medio de esta locura!! 
Por otro lado las previsiones de Deagel.com parece mas leña para los norteamericanos e intenta explicarles el porque de atacar primero osea buscan la aprobación de la plebe para la próxima guerra.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2014)

Hola, marquen2303: Espero que te vaya bien por esos lares... Y respecto a Deagel, la verdad es que todavía estoy sorprendido sobre el artículo en cuestión. Realmente, no le voy a dar más vueltas a lo que parece evidente: sería el resultante "final" entre una confrontación bélica entre Occidente y los "malos"... Me ha llamado más la atención porque esa web es bastante seria en materia militar y lo publicado se sale de lo "normal" ahí. Desde un punto de vista estrictamente militar ese informe no se ajusta para nada a lo que podría suceder después de una ¿Guerra Mundial? Además, no parece tener en cuenta las repercusiones medioambientales que se producirían y que, probablemente, producirían muchas más muertes que las producidas en la guerra. NO, no hay por dónde "cogerlo"...

Quizás, haya una parte de lo que comentas que podría ser cierta y que trataría de propagar la "idea" de que hay que defenderse del peligro "externo". En eso, los americanos siempre han sido "maestros"... Por otro lado, yo no tengo dudas de que si un día se produce un conflicto bélico mundial, los "iniciadores" van a ser los americanos, aunque sea a través de un "chivo expiatorio"...

Dejo dos interesantes informaciones...

- NUEVO SUICIDIO DE UN BANQUERO: 16º EJECUTIVO FINANCIERO QUE SE SUICIDA ESTE AÑO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- CHINA 10,000 TONS OF GOLD RESERVE? Could Have Been Done With Ease : SRSrocco Report

Saludos cordiales y... ¡abrígate!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: FED PROPICIA “GANANCIAS SIN RIESGO” EN MERCADO DE BONOS (II)


----------



## Los últimos españoles (25 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - CHINA 10,000 TONS OF GOLD RESERVE? Could Have Been Done With Ease : SRSrocco Report



¡Mother of Gold! No es la primera noticia que sale sobre el afán acumulador de metal de los chinos.
Lo que me lleva a pensar que en el caso colapso monetario y reconocimiento de facto del oro como soporte de la moneda de un pais, los pandas tendrían un valor añadido por encima del valor del metal mayor que otras monedas de oro/plata.
Espero que los veteranos me corrijan en el caso de haber dicho una tontería... :o


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2014)

Hola, Rattus: Hombre, las Pandas siempre han tenido un pequeño "plus" respecto a otras comparables. Actualmente, el Premium ha bajado bastante por dos razones: 1ª) la caída en el precio de la Plata y 2ª) el aumento de las tiradas: la de este año es de 8.000.000.

Creo que hablas de dos cosas diferentes y es que las Pandas irían por un lado -el de siempre...- y lo que planteas por otro. En caso de que China implantará un sistema monetario basado en el Oro o bimetálico lo haría en base a su moneda oficial, y que tendría la consideración de divisa de reserva internacional...

En cualquier caso de darse esa circunstancia, pienso que las Pandas tenderían a revalorizarse y es que hay que separar bien lo que es el Coleccionismo del "vil metal" y es que aunque no deja de ser Plata, seguirán teniendo una distinta consideración ayer, hoy y "mañana". Quizás, la única "excepción" se produjera en un Peak donde la Plata podría pagarse igual y al peso, pero claro el precio ofrecido seguramente nos "compensaría" y aún así habría monedas que no se venderían, aparte de que alcanzarían unos fuertes sobreprecios.

En lo personal, llevo años comprando varias Pandas del mismo año, obviamente de Plata, por si "suena la flauta" y algún día les da a los chinos por tener "una" de esas monedas...

Sin embargo, Rattus, en caso de colapso financiero grave, es decir un "cataclismo", pues no creo que China quedará ni mucho menos al margen... Aparte de que, probablemente, nos encaminaríamos a una guerra mundial y es que, históricamente, siempre ha sido así... Tampoco tendría que ser de un día para el otro, pero SI al que le siguiera...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

¡Ay! de lo que se entera uno...

- EE.UU. estuvo a punto de usar armas nucleares contra Corea del Norte en 2010

- Ejército sueco confiesa haber desinformado deliberadamente sobre el submarino


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)




----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

Excelente artículo el que enlazo y que servirá para que algunos se pongan las "pilas" respecto a cómo funcionan las cosas en Suiza... Fijaros que de salir adelante la propuesta del referéndum del Oro, hay una "segunda etapa" y que, de entrada, es contraria y cuenta con el Poder "real"...

- The Swiss Gold Vote: Should Investors Worry? - MoneyBeat - WSJ


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

Bueno, ya se han dado los resultados de los Test de Estrés y han salido en la línea de las informaciones que aportamos en el hilo. ¿Lo ves, atom ant, como no había motivos para "preocuparse"? Claro, que vete a saber cuál es la "verdad"...

Mañana veremos la reacción de los mercados, especialmente en Italia... Han salido suspendidos: 9 italianos, 3 griegos, 3 chipriotas, 2 belgas, 2 eslovenos, 1 francés, 1 alemán, 1 irlandes, 1 austriaco y 1 portugués. Y aún así parece que la reacción ha sido para "brindar".

Dejo un enlace al respecto y centrado en la banca española...

- Todos los bancos españoles superan los test de estrés del Banco Central Europeo - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)

Pues... ya está marcada la pieza a la que van a atacar los lobos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2014 at 17:22 ----------

parece que "el roto" no ha sido tan grande, tenían Uds razón
buen resultado para España


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)

respecto al mercado no se sabe,,, esta sería la típica noticia descontada


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

Vamos, atom ant, sigues con tu "ingenuidad": ¿De qué "tiempos" me hablas? Efectivamente, hace muchos años, los mercados descontaban o anticipaban los movimientos económicos futuros, pero hoy en día qué quieres que te diga... ¿Acaso las bolsas americanas están descontando un mundo de "ensueño"? Va a ser que NO, ¿Verdad?

Mañana saldremos de dudas, aunque podría ser una "excusa" perfecta para corregir la verticalidad de las últimas subidas bursátiles o, por el contrario, seguir con la inercia de las últimas sesiones. En cualquier caso, en un momento dado, tiene que haber otra corrección, aunque posiblemente de mucha menor entidad, a no ser que haya algún suceso geopolítico de entidad.

Por cierto, es "curioso" que en el cierre de la sesión del pasado viernes, a la banca italiana le fue más bien. Uno de los mejores fue Monte Paschi Siena, que subió +10,68% y, en cambio, ha sido uno de los peores de la "clase". Por si no lo sabes, ya que en ocasiones dices que soy una "enciclopedia", ese banco es el más antiguo del mundo, vamos si mi memoria no me traiciona.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2014 at 19:00 ----------

Y esto ya empieza a "APESTAR"...

- ¡INCREÍBLE! ¡OTRO BANQUERO SE SUICIDA! AHORA SE TRATA DE UN ALTO EJECUTIVO DE DEUTSCHE BANK | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)

el gráfico americano cerro alcista... y con pinta de querer irse a los 2000SP

digo que esta podría la típica noticia llena de filtraciones, de aquellas de vender cuando se publican

tonos demasiado verdes, quizá

Saludos


----------



## esseri (26 Oct 2014)

@atom ant ( o kien proceda)

Va, te pongo el sakrilegio a wevo. 

Por lo leído, los kortos en oro ,además de para espekular per sé,valen para kubrir una posizión en físiko de posibles bajadas. Kuál sería el funzionamiento de esto y un wen planteamiento al respekto ?

Grazias d'antebrazo.


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)

si ves que el precio rompe un soporte, p.ej. 1180 y te pones corto en la misma proporción de tu físico. si hay caida estarás rebajando el precio promedio de tu tesoro en igual proporción que la bajada.

si recupera niveles solo habrás sufrido una pequeña pérdida, que compensas con el físico.

y la tranquilidad

saludos

---------- Post added 26-oct-2014 at 20:27 ----------

por eso es tan importante elegir el momento de compra física... en mi opinión


----------



## Virolai (26 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos, atom ant, sigues con tu "ingenuidad": ¿De qué "tiempos" me hablas? Efectivamente, hace muchos años, los mercados descontaban o anticipaban los movimientos económicos futuros, pero hoy en día qué quieres que te diga... ¿Acaso las bolsas americanas están descontando un mundo de "ensueño"? Va a ser que NO, ¿Verdad?
> 
> Mañana saldremos de dudas, aunque podría ser una "excusa" perfecta para corregir la verticalidad de las últimas subidas bursátiles o, por el contrario, seguir con la inercia de las últimas sesiones. En cualquier caso, en un momento dado, tiene que haber otra corrección, aunque posiblemente de mucha menor entidad, a no ser que haya algún suceso geopolítico de entidad.
> 
> ...





Efectivamente, es del siglo XV. La única entidad italiana rescatada con fondos públicos (4 mil millones) desde 2008. Detallito que solo unos pocos medios mencionan.


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Oct 2014)

Simplemente daros la enhorabuena por haber superado el numero de posts del hilo "inicial" sobre la Evolucion del precio del oro. Muy pronto, tambien el de visitas.
¿Sera por algo, no?


----------



## esseri (26 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> si ves que el precio rompe un soporte, p.ej. 1180 y te pones corto en la misma proporción de tu físico. si hay caida estarás rebajando el precio promedio de tu tesoro en igual proporción que la bajada.
> 
> si recupera niveles solo habrás sufrido una pequeña pérdida, que compensas con el físico.
> 
> ...



Y ké faktores nezesitarías y en ké sentido para rekonozer un momento komo el idóneo para una kompra físika apropiada ?


----------



## atom ant (26 Oct 2014)

por técnico yo compraría en los niveles de fibonaci 1180-1200 que vendría a ser un 50% de recorte o el famoso 1050 que sería el 61,8 ... no creo que bajase mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Simplemente daros la enhorabuena por haber superado el numero de posts del hilo "inicial" sobre la Evolucion del precio del oro. Muy pronto, tambien el de visitas.
> ¿Sera por algo, no?



# Tiogelito: Gracias por parte de todos los que colaboramos en el hilo. La razón de su éxito es muy sencilla: aportamos información interesante y, a ser posible, también "alternativa" y que complemente la "metalera". Luego, es un hilo bastante ameno, donde suelen haber debates interesantes y SIEMPRE se procura mantener la máxima educación posible. Realmente, como apuntó un destacado conforero, un "oasis" dentro de este foro...

# atom ant: Correcto desde el punto de vista del AT, pero mejor que no se prueben los "famosos" $1050 y que no sé si acabaremos viendo... Sigo observando mucha debilidad en los MPs y que, francamente, me cuesta de "creer", sobre todo en la Plata, pero es lo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (26 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Correcto desde el punto de vista del AT, pero mejor que no se prueben los "famosos" $1050 y que no sé si acabaremos viendo... Sigo observando mucha debilidad en los MPs y que, francamente, me cuesta de "creer", sobre todo en la Plata, pero es lo que hay...



Hola Fernando.

Leyéndote, no sé si en el kaso de "probarse" los 1050 entiendes k pueden romperse y acentuar su bajada...o k krees k ni sikiera van a verse...e inkluso si intentas mostrar deliberadamente tu "abstenzión" ,dado el kontexto, ante ambas hipótesis.

Por otra parte, ké kieres dezir kon k te kuesta "kreer", sobre todo en la plata ???

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Leyéndote, no sé si en el kaso de "probarse" los 1050 entiendes k pueden romperse y acentuar su bajada...o k krees k ni sikiera van a verse...e inkluso si intentas mostrar deliberadamente tu "abstenzión" ,dado el kontexto, ante ambas hipótesis.
> 
> ...



Hola, esseri: Ja,ja,ja... Has sabido interpretar mí "ambigüedad" en este asunto. Si te digo la verdad no sabría responderte, pero si te sirve de algo: yo no pienso comprar Oro hasta ver qué pasa con los últimos mínimos en el supuesto de que se vuelvan a tocar. Si no aguantan, ver qué pasa en torno a los $1081 y, seguramente, ya esperaría para entrar en torno a los $978. Eso en el escenario más pesimista, pero no menos "realista" viendo lo que está pasando.

¡Ojo! que es sabido que no creo en el AT, pues a fin de cuentas lo que manda a la hora de la verdad es lo que decidan las auténticas "manos fuertes" y entonces resistencias y soportes son pura mantequilla... Te indico precios indicativos viendo un gráfico de largo plazo y aún así tampoco me quedo "tranquilo"...

No menos cierto es que compraría MPs sin importar precio si se produjera algún acontecimiento ciertamente "complicado" a nivel mundial, vamos siempre que diera tiempo... Ahora, la verdad, como ya voy "cargado" no tengo ninguna prisa y además -para qué negarlo...- estoy muy, pero que muy aburrido del lateral/bajista que llevamos soportando y que cada vez se aprecia más al observar como los máximos son decrecientes...

Digo que me cuesta de "creer" porque si tenemos en cuenta varias variables (Inflación "real", Devaluación "real" del USD, tensiones Geopolíticas, renacimiento de enfermedades "dormidas", etc.), pues el Oro debiera estar cotizando a un precio bastante más elevado que el actual y, francamente, me "extraña" mucho... Sobre todo, porque ya te incluyo la "manipulación" existente.

En el caso de la Plata está claro que hay muchas mineras que están perdiendo dinero en los costes de extracción y no hace mucho que se publicaron en este hilo los últimos resultados trimestrales de las principales "plateras". No sé hasta qué punto podrán aguantar esta situación, a fin de cuentas hablamos de negocios que necesitan generar beneficios.

Bueno, espero haber respondido a lo que me planteabas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (27 Oct 2014)

OK, te había entendido perfektamente,komo suponía.

Yo tampoco me fío un pelo ya no de la AT, sino de ningún standard históriko previo. En un kontexto distorsionado al nivel más básiko, nada puede indikar k haya guiños k en el pasado pudiesen indikar determinadas tendenzias y ahora vayan a volver a repetirlas, pues las sutilezas k pueden avisar a un experto observador, pierden influenzia frente a un faktor k afekta una koyuntura konkreta hasta el mismo tuétano. Es komo kontar kartas al blak jak en una mesa donde el krupier trampea repartiendo kartas : estéril.

Yo kreo k sólo señales direktas del propio sektor pueden alterar los malabares "numérikos" , sólo los agentes implikados y su kapazidad de dezir "STOP" pueden influir en el paripé...y eso k dizes de los kostes de produkzión ( leí haze polo k los txinos pueden extraer plata a 9 $ ) es un ejemplo.

Un koste de produkzión mínimo rigurosamente akotado, sí k puede ser un indicador fiable para moverse respekto a operar kon metales. La plata,de hetxo, " se supone" k poko rekorrido podría tener ya...pero la verdad es k el oro akojona por los márgenes de pérdidas k aún podrían darse - por poka lógika k éstas tuvieran - y ello por el simple hetxo de tener un prezio mutxísimo màs elevado...al margen de sesudos análisis .

Un debate en torno al prezio mínimo de la plata komo materia prima de uso industrial y ya no komo elemento monetario, sí k suena jugoso. A ver si algún forero familiarizado kon ello se anima a menearlo y tiramos del hilo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## meliflua (27 Oct 2014)

buenos días a todos, yo soy nuevo aquí, aunque os llevo siguiendo varios días y he leído bastante de lo publicado por vosotros para ponerme al día, y soy metalero también, lo primero daros las gracias a todos por vuestros apuntes tanto técnicos como personales sobre el mundo en el que nos está tocando vivir, y ya metidos me gustaría hacer una meditación abierta sobre lo que está pasando con nuestros ahorros en metales.

Mire por donde mire saco tres conclusiones

1ª El mercado de los metales preciosos, oro y plata fundamentalmente, está manipulado por el tesoro americano, la fed y los banqueros cómplices.

2ª El dinero FIAT va a petar, no se sabe cuando, pero si hay un hecho cierto es que el sistema monetario actual petará.

3ª, Cuando el sistema FIAT caiga, estamos jodidos,( hambrunas, anarquía, ……) tanto los que ahorramos en metales como los que no lo han hecho, pues estaríamos abocados a un mercado de trueque (insostenible), salvo que se fuese madurando, por parte de la gente, un pago alternativo en metales, como moneda de pago, paralela al dinero fíat, pero que acabara sustituyendo a esta (FIAT) hasta que desapareciera.

Ultimamente estoy siguiendo al Dr, Antal Fekete, de la nueva escuela de economía austriaca, y es de algunos de los artículos que han publicado de donde saque esa idea de establecer un sistema de pagos paralelo con onzas, 1/2 onzas 1/4 de onza etcc…. de nuestros metales 
http://www.feketeresearch.com/upload/The-Extinction-of-The-Gold-Price-Sandeep-Jaitly.pdf

Obviamente no es tan fácil, pero me da que si no se madura un modelo de intercambio paralelo a las monedas fíat, como dice el Dr Fekete en otro de sus artículos, cuando el sistema FIAT pete, la contracción del año 1930 parecerá un punto en la pantalla en comparación con la que se nos avecina.

Sinceramente soy bastante pesimista, fundamentalmente porque no me puedo salir del sistema, deudas, trabajo, hijos, etc, me obligan a permanecer estancado en mi ciudad. He leído que los Bush han comprado un rancho de 100.000 acres en PARAGUAY, buena manera de tener una salida para cuando todo pete, alojamiento, agua y comida, asegurada y lejos de las grandes ciudades donde nos mataremos los unos a los otros.


----------



## Bucanero (27 Oct 2014)

La verdad es que el patio está para pocas bromas. En mis reflexiones la cosa aparentemente y es lo que creo solo puede ir a peor. Es que se huele en el ambiente. Hasta la gente que no cree, digamos en conspiraciones o que es bastante optimista, o bastante metida en el sistema, ya no te cortan la conversación cuando les dices que las cosas están feas. Hasta hace poco si comentaba que no salíamos de la crisis y que todo eran patrañas me miraban como si estuviera loco pero ya empiezan a dejarte hablar. No se dan cuenta de la gravedad de la situación pero en su interior algo les dice que lo que les cuentan en las teles y la radio no es del todo verdad.

El tema para mi punto de vista es cuanto puede ponerse de jorobada la cosa e ir haciendo los deberes lo antes posible para prepararnos. Por que el mad max espero no llegue. Yo soy más de llegar a estar como en Venezuela o Argentina aunque quien sabe.

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2014 at 12:32 ----------

Y como dice MELIFLUA si los Bush han comprado un rancho en paraguay será por algo..


----------



## meliflua (27 Oct 2014)

buenos días de nuevo, os dejo este video que me pareció interesante

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le73sWDlhz4


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Un muy breve comentario ya que no dispongo de tiempo y, si me es posible, esta noche intentaré entrar en los comentarios de meliflua y Bucanero y que les agradezco. 

# esseri: Como digo no tengo tiempo para dedicar al tema que planteas, quizás, más adelante o si algún otro "platero" quiere hacerlo ya, a fin de cuentas no es tan complejo lo que propones. Si que te diré que pongo en "cuarentena" esos $9 en los costes de extracción de la Plata en China. ¿Por qué? Básicamente por dos razones: 1ª) Por ser una Economía totalmente opaca e intervenida y 2ª) en los costes de extracción son importantes los gastos energéticos y los derivados de la mano de obra. Y éste último factor puede tener mucha importancia en ese "abaratamiento" que podría tener su extracción allí. Lo entenderás fácilmente viendo el enlace que te anexo:

- ¿Cuánto dinero ganan los chinos? | ZaiChina

esseri: si los mineros chinos pertenecen a las zonas rurales, se me entiende... ¿No? Y luego algunos "subnormales" piensan que China es la "solución" a nuestros males...

# meliflua & Bucanero: Lo dicho, si esta noche puedo comentaré lo que habéis escrito. De todas formas, os dejo un artículo que acabo de leer y que nos sirve para "complementar" lo vuestro. Dejando un poco de lado a la Bolsa, ya nos sirve como "trasfondo"...

- Algo ocurre y no sabemos qué | Investing.com

Y esto SI que es "preocupante" y mucho... EE.UU. no ceja en su empeño de llevarnos a un "callejón sin salida"...

- Máxima tensión en Novorrosia ante una posible ofensiva de Kiev y la presencia de barcos de EEUU acercándose a Mariupol. Rusia podría estar trasladando armas nucleares a Crimea

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Oct 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> buenos días de nuevo, os dejo este video que me pareció interesante



Interesante es, pero me ha sorprendido el gráfico €/$








sobre todo porque lleva una caída de aprox. el 10% desde mayo'14 que no aparece en ese gráfico y ahora juega por el 1.27


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que tengo algo de tiempo por delante y así poder detenerme en los comentarios de meliflua y Bucanero. De paso, reiterarme en lo que siempre digo, y es que os animéis a participar, puesto que observo comentarios muy interesantes y es una pena que los dejéis en el "tintero", aparte de que con tanta mierda de tecnología se está perdiendo el hábito de escribir... algo muy sano para el "tarro", al menos para darle un funcionamiento "creativo".

Mira, meliflua, las cosas están peor de lo que la gente percibe, pero ¡ojo! que también hay mucho miedo a afrontar la "realidad" y se refugia en lo de siempre: "Que me quede como estoy..." El problema es que esto es como un "chapapote" inmenso y que nos acabará pringando a todos SI o SI. Para que no fuera así tendríamos que tener unos determinados "valores" y empezar a cambiar la Sociedad de una puta vez, pero claro las "alternativas" -me dan igual los "colores"- dan miedo o eso nos "venden" desde el Sistema y se prefiere mantener a unos parásitos aún a sabiendas de que lo son. Vamos, que no se puede ser más "gilipollas"...

No tengo tan claro que el Sistema Fiat estalle sin más... Me explico: tienen "opciones" para prolongar la "agonía" y una es la "plastificación" del dinero, de manera que NUNCA tuviéramos disponibilidad "real" a nuestro dinero y que podría acabar en una apropiación indebida. Luego, todo pasaría a pertenecer a lo que es actualmente la Economía mundial, es decir simples "apuntes contables"... En fin, esto que comento es muy complejo de explicar, pero os doy unas simples "pinceladas" y si os interesan le dais al "tarro"...

Ja,ja,ja... Bush siempre ha sido siempre un completo INUTIL e incluso se cuenta que estuvo a punto de morir al atragantarse con una galleta... Vamos a ver, si el mundo llegará a una situación límite, un rancho en el Paraguay y NADA es lo mismo. ¿Te has fijado en cuáles son los países vecinos de Paraguay? Pues, te dejo un enlace histórico para que veas lo qué podría suceder con Bush y su puto rancho...

- Guerra de la Triple Alianza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y siempre digo que la Historia suele ser "repetitiva"...

Ya sabéis en el hilo que sigo bastante a Antal Fekete, aunque tengo también mis particulares opiniones y el tiempo me ha dicho que pocas veces me he equivocado... Bien, meliflua, la "partición" de las monedas, especialmente en las de Plata, es algo que se remonta a la Antigüedad, por tanto nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... Es una opción, pero válida en situaciones económicas graves como las Inflaciones elevadas o lo que viene después si se agravan: las Hiperinflaciones.

Yo más que "miedo" a un colapso financiero, temo que éste llevará o provocará una Guerra Mundial y es lo que veo más factible. Por consiguiente, se pueden ir haciendo los "deberes", pero si desembocamos ahí, no nos van a quedar muchas "alternativas", ni aquí ni en Suiza...

Teniendo claro cuál es tu realidad y tu situación personal, meliflua, yo no le daría muchas vueltas. A seguir haciendo los "deberes", pero aparte de los MPs. ir potenciando lo que os hará falta aquí: Despensa, etc. Una situación madmaxista en las grandes ciudades no es factible y su duración sería muy limitada en el tiempo. Evidentemente, quedarían "cuatro ratas", ya me entiendes...

# Bucanero: Pues, con lo que he respondido a meliflua también lo he hecho con respecto a tu comentario, así que poco más se puede añadir.

Y, antes de finalizar, os dejo otro artículo que va en la dirección que cada vez se "vislumbra" más...

- Rusia, Brasil y Sudáfrica cooperarían en producción de armas

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aQwcdILdE#t=90

Hay que estar muy loco o muy mal para que la OTAN le esté buscando así las cosquillas a una o varias potencias nucleares...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aQwcdILdE#t=90
> 
> Hay que estar muy loco o muy mal para que la OTAN le esté buscando así las cosquillas a una o varias potencias nucleares...



Vamos a ver, Ladrillófilo, está muy claro que los EE.UU./OTAN están cada vez más hostiles y, muy especialmente, con Rusia. ¿Militarmente? Tienen lo suficiente para arrasar a sus rivales, pero claro a costa de sufrir también grandes pérdidas...

Pues, las guerras suelen provocarlas lideres no muy "cuerdos" y/o situaciones desesperadas de todo tipo y una suele ser la económica... ¿O hace falta recordar las dos Guerras Mundiales y los "motivos" que las produjeron?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (27 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que el Sistema Fiat estalle sin más... Me explico: tienen "opciones" para prolongar la "agonía" y una es la "plastificación" del dinero, de manera que NUNCA tuviéramos disponibilidad "real" a nuestro dinero y que podría acabar en una apropiación indebida. Luego, todo pasaría a pertenecer a lo que es actualmente la Economía mundial, es decir simples "apuntes contables"... En fin, esto que comento es muy complejo de explicar, pero os doy unas simples "pinceladas" y si os interesan le dais al "tarro"...



En los últimos años muchísima gente se está dando cuenta de lo que es realmente, la calidad del dinero que manejamos, causa de todos los males. No sé si aceptaríamos más atracos para arreglar algo que conceptualmente no tiene arreglo... aunque todo depende de cómo y en qué momento te lo vendan.

sin embargo me parece muy interesante la tecnología que se está desarrollando con el bitcoin para realizar transacciones con fracciones pequeñas y exactas de gold.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Ja,ja,ja... ¿En qué mundo "vives"? ¿"Aceptar"? Pues, dada la capacidad de "dilatación" que todavía tiene la mayor parte de la población, eso no constituiría ningún problema...

Hoy mismo tenemos el ejemplo de la detención de más HdP por corrupción, se han robado los ahorros a mucha gente que confío en la Banca (preferentistas, bonistas, cuotas participativas, etc.), se ha deshauciado sin pausa y aquí nadie se mueve... ¿Te quedan dudas sobre la "dilatación"?

Sobre el dinero "etéreo" no opino y lo haré cuando tome la barca de Caronte... Esa es la "realidad" que yo le concedo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (28 Oct 2014)

Caronte solo acepta gold en su línea de transporte...

Yo creo que la ciudadanía ya tiene los esfínteres dilatados e irritados y supongo que se va a ver en las próximas elecciones. Ese "trágala" que sugieres solo podría darse en algún tipo de dictadura, o con alguna estrategia del shock...

aunque ya no sé qué pensar, el miedo se ha instalado en nuestros corazones

saludos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNmIpe_QAEg&list=RDxvKfN-kNkZg


----------



## nekcab (28 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Caronte solo acepta gold en su línea de transporte...
> 
> Yo creo que la ciudadanía ya tiene los esfínteres dilatados e irritados y supongo que se va a ver en las próximas elecciones. Ese "trágala" que sugieres solo podría darse en algún tipo de dictadura, o con alguna estrategia del shock...
> 
> ...



Eso es dejarse llevar por ciertos proyectos "ilusionantes". ¿Pero prácticos? Yo sospecho (todo son cábalas, conjeturas, idas de ollas, ... ya sabes) que son proyectos basados en el principo que yo llamo... "Principio Allende". Se empieza con una dirección "novedosa" y rompedora, en el desarrollo se ponen todos los medios para que suponga un fracaso, y finalmente acabar como se pensó desde el principio: PEOR de lo que ya se encontraba ANTES de iniciar el proceso "ilusionante". ¿Quizá pq una vez en ése estado PEOR d cnd se empezó, ese país en cuestión es fácilmente asimilable en el proceso de escalada bélica a la que apunta Fernando?

Los HDGP son eso hasta cuando respiran. Y cuando nosotros vamos, ellos han ido/vuelto cinco veces. Por eso son HDGP. ¿Sino de qué?

Creo que la clave va en el sentido q apunta Fernando: la plastificación del dinero. Sería un truco cojonudo para que siguiera la fiesta un poquito más.

Al fin y al cabo: ¿no todo se resuma en que la sociedad siga remando con la esperanza de cobrar a fin de mes? Entrarían cómodamente en ese dinero plastificado... un "poquito" más.

NOTA: Fernando.. siempre estuve convencido del carácter económico de ambas G.M. Nunca me cuadró que Hitler en la 2ª tuviera la financiación que tuvo para todo acabar como acabó. ¿Algún libro/s que traten en exclusiva esa 'vertiente'?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Un poco de "rigor"... En sus orígenes, Caronte aceptaba como moneda el Óbolo, que era una moneda de PLATA... para que te enteres. Luego, en tiempos de los romanos, éstos continuaron con la costumbre griega y las clases más pudientes SI que añadían a sus muertos una moneda de Oro. Lo que tengo claro, es que entonces y AHORA, Caronte no aceptaría "criptos" y es que no son "tangibles", ya me entiendes... Así que sus poseedores difícilmente atravesarían la laguna Estigia.

# nekcab: Hay un libro que leí hace un par de años y que trata sobre lo que comentas. Su título: "The Unauthorized Biography", de Webster G. Tarpley y Anton Chaitkin. Desconozco si existe traducción al Español. Y allí te encontrarás con las andanzas de Prescott Bush, SI el "mismo"... es decir, el abuelo y padre de los dos Bush que luego llegarían a Presidentes de los EE.UU. Es curioso como cuando profundizas en la Historia te sueles encontrar, en muchas ocasiones, el mismo "linaje"...

Si bien soy muy contrario al Nazismo, tal y como desembocó, me he dedicado a estudiarlo en profundidad y te aseguro que muchas cosas que nos cuentan no tienen nada que ver sobre lo que sucedió REALMENTE... Y tanto americanos como rusos tendrían que explicar mucho acerca de lo que yo denomino "transferencia de tecnología"...

Te dejo un enlace que te interesará...

- La familia Bush y la Alemania nazi, por Webster G. Tarpley, Anton Chatkin

Por cierto, la aparición y posterior éxito de Hitler sólo pueden explicarse desde el hartazgo absoluto de la sociedad alemana de la época... También, en sus inicios, Robespierre era contrario a la pena de muerte y luego ya ves... A veces, hay "males" que son "necesarios" y suelen estar en los "extremos"... De ahí, que hoy en Grecia y España, por ejemplo, estén triunfando movimientos que "no gustan" a los poderes establecidos. Si lo piensas hay mucho "paralelismo" entre Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin y muchos de los nuevos lideres "revolucionarios" que están apareciendo.

Y, ya por último, dejo un interesante artículo "metalero", aunque ya hemos tocado ese tema en otras ocasiones, pero nunca está de más "retomarlo"...

- Own Physical Gold and/or Silver? Here Are Some Ideas On How To Store/Hide It - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En el fondo, Rusia no es diferente al "resto"... Y eso de que tiene muchos USD, vamos a dejarlo... Lo que se está contrastando es que el USD está "destrozando" al Rublo y, al final, las autoridades rusas lo van a defender a costa de sus "paganini" y que son los "mismos" en todos los lugares del mundo... Así que para quienes piensan que Rusia, China, BRICS etc., son una "alternativa" al USD, pues me temo que eso no va a ser más que una "mierda como un piano"...

- Cambio de planes: Rusia estudia defender el rublo con los tipos y no con intervenciones - Noticias de Inversión

Y a continuación enlazo un artículo que nos cuenta una "parte" de la REALIDAD y que nos ocultan deliberadamente ese hatajo de sinvergüenzas y traidores que nos "gobiernan"...

- El paro en un gráfico - Blogs de Información privilegiada

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (28 Oct 2014)

Hay una señora anciana en mi barrio que todos los días a partir de las 5 de la mañana anda por las calles, con su perrito, intentando buscarse la vida a cambio de comida (recados a los comerciantes etc)

Hoy me he fijado que llevaba las botas descosidas con un agujero y le he pedido su número de pié para regalarle unas buenas botas para el invierno.

el perrito también es viejo y temo que su muerte será la muerte de los dos...

Con el nivel tecnológico y cultural que tenemos, la humanidad deberiamos vivir aun mejor que los jodidos dioses del Olimpo. No sé cómo hemos llegado a esto pero sí sé cómo salir de ello... cortándoles el cuello a todos-as los HDLGP

saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Oct 2014)

Hoy un amigo me ha enviado una invitación que le hicieron de Obra Social La Caixa, es una conferencia gratuita a la que supuestamente sólo se puede ir con invitación.

Intenté investigar un poco para saber el contenido de ésta y no he encontrado mucho, en google me ha salido esto:

¿Se dirige el mundo nuevamente a la guerra? 
A cargo del Sr. Paul Collier, catedrático de Economía y Políticas Públicas en la Blavatnik School de la Universidad de Oxford.

Pero eso es de la web de singlesbarcelona y no me sirve de mucho.

Ahora estoy con la duda, ¿hay alguien que tenga el contenido de esta conferencia?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, la verdad, no sabría decirte, pero pienso que los "tiros" pueden ir en relación a un libro que estaba escribiendo y que, quizás, ya ha terminado: "State of War"... El título enlaza bastante con lo que podría ser esa conferencia.

En cualquier caso, Sir Paul Collier está considerado uno de los grandes pensadores de nuestro tiempo y la conferencia puede resultar muy interesante. 

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Oct 2014)

Hola Fernando, gracias por el dato, de igual forma, yo no he sido invitado así que poco podré hacer para ir.

Lo que me ha chocado es la poca info disponible en la web (igual no sé buscar).

Esperaré el libro, espero y no sea demasiado tarde jeje.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Puedes esperar a que lo cuelguen en you tube y es algo que muchas veces se suele hacer. Esperas unos días a su conclusión y lo buscas ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (29 Oct 2014)

Buenos días...

Parece que el SP ya anda de nuevo cerca de los 2000.
en principio es de suponer que no debería rebasarlos sin un empujón extra (noticia, bancos centrales etc)







Los metales supongo que a estas alturas es casi descartable un $1050 en 2014 y se intuye perfectamente el estrecho rango lateral que proponía Barclays para los próximos meses.

















Nota mental: piratear gráficos (actualizados ) con tanto descaro es peligroso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDp7QKeRkmg


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Rebelion. La crisis que no cesa. Tercera recesión en Europa e incógnitas sobre el desarrollo capitalista.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA DESTRUCCIÓN DEL CAPITAL (III)

Y dejo también el enlace a una abundante documentación que se presentó el pasado jueves, día 23 de Octubre, en el debate "¿Manipulación del Oro: real o imaginaria?", durante la Conferencia de Inversión celebrada Nueva Orleans (EE.UU.). Realmente, es un "tostón" (por su densidad), pero bueno lo dejo ahí para quien tenga y quiera dedicar tiempo a ello...

- www.gata.org/files/GATA-NOLA-PowellDebateDocs.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (29 Oct 2014)

Previsiblemente, en el día de hoy terminará oficialmente el QE3 de la FED.

a ver qué dice la pájara esta


----------



## meliflua (29 Oct 2014)

Buenos días a todos:

Hoy por la mañana me he dedicado a ver los precios a los que se pueden comprar monedas de 1 oz tanto en oro como en plata.

Lo que me sorprende es que si compras oro el margen fluctúa entre el 3% y el 5% sobre el spot, pero en la plata no logro encontrar nada por debajo del 16%, y realmente me parece una diferencia muy grande entre el precio de referencia y el de venta que ofrecen las casas.
Alguien conoce a alguna casa que ofrezca monedas de plata con un margen similar al que se compra el oro?

saludos a todos


----------



## atom ant (29 Oct 2014)

El Oro de inversión tiene un status especial, con la plata pagas IVA

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: Puede que encuentres algo de Plata más barata de lo habitual, pero ya tienen que ser Duros, Pakillos u otro tipo de monedas con menos Ley, por ejemplo de 0,900, 0,800, etc. En cualquier caso son difíciles de encontrar hoy en día y sólo son más asequibles para aquellos que están encima de ese tipo de mercado o el numismatico.

Os dejo un interesante enlace. Fijaros en la cantidad de Oro que se estima que existe en la India y que no es nada "utópico"... Si eso fuera así, sería la India la que en un futuro podría imponer "condiciones" en un nuevo sistema monetario mundial, aunque es un "decir" porque yo no creo que ninguno de los BRICS, ya sea solo o "acompañado", vayan a poder "imponer" nada...

- El rally del oro tiene fecha de caducidad | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

Voy a comprar un ordenador.
Para dejar de hablar en indio.
Y proponemos un negocio.
Arte conceptual.
Es el futuro.
En este foro están todos los ingredientes.
Pero es complicado preparar el guiso.
Bueno
Primero el ordenador para poder explicarlo.
Como invertir en metales sin arriesgar y asegurar beneficios para todos.

Lo haremos como si fuese un proyecto.

Materiales, factor humano,.director del proyecto(evidentemente Fernando),
Secretario (evidentemente Atom) público a quien está dirigida la obra, el colectivo burbuja.
La obra se realizará siguiendo el proceso de añadido, modelado, es decir ir cerrando huecos en lugar de crearloS, que sería un proceso de talla.
Espero que os resulte entretenido y a ver que queda al final .


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

Hola, antonio1960: Va a ser que NO... Y es que no tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo se puede invertir en MPs SIN riesgo y encima ASEGURANDO beneficios. Mejor consultar al Oráculo de Delfos, bueno ya no funciona, pues buscáis uno que lo haga...

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antonio1960: Va a ser que NO... Y es que no tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo se puede invertir en MPs SIN riesgo y encima ASEGURANDO beneficios. Mejor consultar al Oráculo de Delfos, bueno ya no funciona, pues buscáis uno que lo haga...
> 
> Saludos.



Déjame que lo intente.
A veces el objetivo de una obra es el proceso creativo, no el resultado, antes de decirme un rotundo no, déjame enseñarte los bocetos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Déjame que lo intente.
> A veces el objetivo de una obra es el proceso creativo, no el resultado, antes de decirme un rotundo no, déjame enseñarte los bocetos.



Este hilo es "libre", así que tú mismo y... ¡Suerte! 

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

Pues tendremos que empezar por analizar el material con que contamos.
Material humano hay muchísimo, pero completamente desordenado, y me resulta interesante que todos sois de la misma tribu.
Lo se porque estéis de acuerdo o no todos habláis el mismo idioma.
Hablo naturalmente de los habitantes de burbuja.
Yo soy artista (en el peor sentido de la palabra) y en seguida el foro se dio cuenta y me otorgó el dudoso título de baneable.
Pienso que visitáis el foro para encontrar especimenes de la misma especie, pero luego os ponéis a hablar y no ponéis en marcha ningún proyecto, esto es porque nos han convencido que el único refugio posible es la individualidad, de esta forma nos tratamos en vez de sumarnos.
El miedo a que vuestro interlocutor Sra un farsante, nos hace insistir en vuestra autenticidad, de forma que algunos de los mensajes están tan estudiados que parecen tesis doctorales, evidente que os queréis identificar como miembros de la tribu,y que de alguna forma estáis intuyendo la necesidad de cerrar filas.
Es pues vital un jefe, es algo que da miedo porque nos han dirigido jefes extraños,que han vendido nuestro ganado las tierras y hasta el agua, sobre todo nuestra dignidad. algunos parece que se revelan, aunque no saben como hacerlo.
Bueno, digamos de momento que es material disponible , claro que tendríamos que vencer la desconfianza hacia aquellos que nos dicen que hay que vencer la desconfianza.
Uno sólo no puede y los poderes lo saben. Por eso son tan transigentes con los estafadores.


----------



## Gurney (29 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # meliflua: Puede que encuentres algo de Plata más barata de lo habitual, pero ya tienen que ser Duros, Pakillos u otro tipo de monedas con menos Ley, por ejemplo de 0,900, 0,800, etc. En cualquier caso son difíciles de encontrar hoy en día y sólo son más asequibles para aquellos que están encima de ese tipo de mercado o el numismatico.




El IVA también lo aplican comprando en EEUU/México?


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

porras si le das a delete se borra todo????
Grrrrr....ya sabéis como murió mi viejo ordenador


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Oct 2014)

atención que hoy se cae el oro si retiran el qe


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

Hola, miaavg: Ya hemos "establecido" el porqué tenemos los MPs los que somos "metaleros" por convicción y aquí nos desmarcamos de aquellos que son "inversionistas", aunque nadie le haría "ascos" a una fuerte revalorización de su particular "tesorillo", aunque el "problema" lo tendríamos luego para cambiar los "billetitos de colores" por algo "tangible" que valiera la pena, pero vamos siempre hay cosas interesantes y aquí ya entran los conocimientos y percepciones de cada cual.

Mira, miaavg, puede ser cualquiera de las circunstancias que citas, tanto individuales como combinadas -muy probable-, e incluso te podría añadir bastantes más...

Yo pienso que hasta que lleguemos a un auténtico Crack en las Bolsas, aparte del agravamiento de lo que hasta ahora se ha "parcheado", pues seguiremos en un lateral más bien bajista en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro. Vamos, es lo que tengo "asumido" y desde luego no me va a quitar el sueño... Ahí hay un dinero del que en su momento se considero que se podía prescindir, equivocadamente o no, y hay que ser consecuente con las decisiones que uno toma.

Por cierto, enlazo un artículo que "rima" en algunas de las consideraciones que apuntas y que a mí, particularmente, me ha interesado mucho y que hará que "profundice" en el mismo... Eso SI, buscándome las "habichuelas", como siempre...

- QE en Euros y un peligroso ajuste global de precios | Investing.com

Y ni que McCoy me hubiera leído ayer... Por cierto, los anglosajones "nerviosos" y eso me GUSTA MUCHO...

- WSJ salva la cara a Rajoy en vísperas de un CIS demoledor - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 19:10 ----------

Por cierto, el "hachazo" al Oro ya ha empezado y ya veremos cómo acaba...

A las 18:50 = $1225,30 y hace escasos momentos = $1218,10...

He puesto las 06.50 p.m. y no la mierda de monigote que me ha colocado este foro y que cada vez está peor en todos los sentidos...


----------



## meliflua (29 Oct 2014)

Despues de dejaros mi pregunta esta mañana he segiuido investigando, el coste de la oz de plata en moneda, philarmonica, maple leaf,eagle americano es de 2€ la onza, que sobre 13,7 € /Oz supone un premium del 14,59%,el coste de producir una oz de oro en moneda es de 2€ tb, que sobre 1000€ oz supone un premium del 0,2 %, todo esto antes de aplicar el I.V.A. que el oro no lo lleva y la plata si, lo que pasa que hay casas que te venden desde Estonia dondel la plata en monedas no lleva I.V.A.

El margen que aplican las casas sobre las monedas que venden ronda entre 0,3 y 0,5 € oz en moneda.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 19:27 ----------

Esta claro que a los precios que tenemos la plata, y el ratio que supone sobre la oz de oro ( esta 71,1 a 1) creo que es mejor acumular plata, aunque los manipuladores del mercado sigan presionando el valor a fiat.
Sinceramente creo que cada vez estamos mas cerca de un reset, o colapso o como queramos llamarlo, entonces veremos que pasa, sabremos de verdad si lo precios de los MPs estan manipulados o es que no dan más de si, 
Yo particularmente lo que me sobra, y cuando digo sobrar es que no me va hacer falta liquidez para mis obligaciones cotidianas, lo seguiré invirtiendo en plata antes que en oro, el margen de bajada me parece menor y el margen de subida, aunque solo sea a un 35 a 1 supone un 100% de subida frente a los precios de hoy.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

# Gurney: Si compras desde aquí el problema lo podrías tener en la Aduana... No te lo recomiendo.

# meliflua: Sobre esa tienda de Estonia tengo entendido que aplica unos gastos de envío excesivos, así que "lo comido por lo servido"... Bueno, esto es lo que he leído en uno de los hilos de este foro. Yo suelo comprar en Alemania y también aquí, en España...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (29 Oct 2014)

Desde estonia el coste por onza de plata (philarmonica de viena) es de 15,63 E oz, el porte para mil onzas es de 183 E , el coste total es de 15813€ es decir a 15,813€ oz, mas barato que alemania, donde el precio mas bajo que he encontrado esde 16,2€ oz mas portes.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 19:36 ----------

si conoces alguna tienda en alemania mas barato te agradeceria que me lo indicaras. fernando.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 19:43 ----------

ahora el oro esta a 1213,5 y la plata a 17,2 ($ oz9


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

No, meliflua, no podría darte precios más baratos a los que me indicas y, desde luego, aún contando los portes sale a cuenta... Eso SI, te aconsejo que pidas factura, por si acaso...

Y estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la Plata está más "barata" que el Oro, al menos "aparentemente", claro que yo soy muy subjetivo al respecto -soy "platero"-, pero entiendo que el ratio actual Oro vs Plata es injustificable y debería ajustarse en el tiempo. Aunque, igualmente, opino que Oro también hay que tener...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (29 Oct 2014)

Todo esta registrado, pedido, transferencia, transporte...... en principio parece todo legal, espero no tener problemas.

Recientemente he hecho un pedido a EEUU, estoy esperendo a ver que palo me meten en la aduana, cuando me llegue os cuento como me ha ido.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 20:17 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> No, meliflua, no podría darte precios más baratos a los que me indicas y, desde luego, aún contando los portes sale a cuenta... Eso SI, te aconsejo que pidas factura, por si acaso...
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la Plata está más "barata" que el Oro, al menos "aparentemente", claro que yo soy muy subjetivo al respecto -soy "platero"-, pero entiendo que el ratio actual Oro vs Plata es injustificable y debería ajustarse en el tiempo. Aunque, igualmente, opino que Oro también hay que tener...
> 
> Saludos.



En que proporción me aconsejarias diversificaar entre oro y plata, si hablaramos en precio en euros 50/50?


----------



## atom ant (29 Oct 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Materiales, factor humano,.director del proyecto(evidentemente Fernando),
> Secretario (evidentemente Atom) público a quien está dirigida la obra, el colectivo burbuja.
> La obra se realizará siguiendo el proceso de añadido, modelado, es decir ir cerrando huecos en lugar de crearloS, que sería un proceso de talla.
> Espero que os resulte entretenido y a ver que queda al final .



lo primero señalarle que yo no soy el secretario de nada ni de nadie

El principio de este hilo creo yo que no es realizar un proceso de talla y crear huecos, no es un proceso artístico, el objetivo es tapa huecos y dudas, en un proceso de búsqueda personal de la verdad.... y además se está cómodo en un hilo sin peloteras constantes sobre lo mismo una y otra vez.

Quizá falta un poco más de debate y se echan de menos aportaciones de metaleros que, por el motivo que sea, consideran este hilo como un competidor o un enemigo, pero allá cada cual con su logaritmo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

NO, meliflua, no te voy a aconsejar al respecto, ya que eso es muy personal. Deberás ser tú quien decida qué parte de tu Patrimonio le asignas a esos MPs y a "fondo perdido", ya me entiendes... ¿No?

Por si te sirve de algo, cuando me dedicaba a la inversión, siempre procuraba distribuir mí cartera alrededor del 40%/60%, es decir de mayor a menor riesgo, pero claro ahora son otros tiempos y lo que conservo en mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión está, actualmente, en un 10%/90%, pues puedes hacer una "comparativa". Sin embargo, también me habrás leído que llevo mucho tiempo indicando que no es momento de entrar en el Oro y parece que los acontecimientos me están dando la razón. Convendría que esperases a ver si se tocan los anteriores mínimos y aún así hay que "pensarlo"... En los últimos días tienes comentarios míos al respecto.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 20:33 ----------

# atom ant: No te "revoluciones", no hay motivo... Y, en lo personal, paso olímpicamente de las aportaciones a las que aludes, a fin de cuentas ya ponemos aquí información de sobra sobre los MPs y que ampliamos a muchos otros temas. Este hilo lo hice con la intención de que fuera "metalero", pero también para aquellos que no pertenecían a este "mundillo".

Y, por otra parte, prefiero que seamos pocos, pero bien "avenidos"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (29 Oct 2014)

fernandocjg dijo:


> "...
> Convendría que esperases a ver si se tocan los anteriores mínimos *y aún así* hay que "pensarlo"



Es cierto que ya has puesto unas cuantas noticias apuntando al respecto. Pero lo que me deja inquieto es... ¿pensárselo aún cuando todavía bajen? ¿por?

Recuerdo la última noticia que indicaba precisamente que sí, esperar... pero teniendo muy presente que dada la situación actual, en un tiempo mucho más corto a continuación pegaría un subidón como en los buenos tiempos... o más.


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> lo primero señalarle que yo no soy el secretario de nada ni de nadie
> 
> El principio de este hilo creo yo que no es realizar un proceso de talla y crear huecos, no es un proceso artístico, el objetivo es tapa huecos y dudas, en un proceso de búsqueda personal de la verdad.... y además se está cómodo en un hilo sin peloteras constantes sobre lo mismo una y otra vez.
> 
> ...



Venga Atom no seas así, te estoy ofreciendo un puesto de responsabilidad en el proyecto, esto quiere decir que me resultas alguien de confianza.

Sigo .

Con estudios previos.

Todavia después de la gran bajada se paga un sobreprecio sobre los. Karlillos, no me extiendo.


A día de hoy los compro oro no compran , la explicación es que tiene que pasar por tantas manos antes de volver certificada que no hay márgenes para todos.

Una tonelada de chatarra 925 no debe andar por encima de los 150000 euros.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 21:00 ----------

Hagamos cálculos sobre dos toneladas que compradas a particular por particular no paga iva.

300.000 más 50000 de gastos de recogida.

350.000 y nos dirigimos (siempre a nivel de particular) a una empresa que la funda y la acuñe.

Medallas ( monedas no podemos) cuyo peso coincida con un precio exacto.
Es decir una de 10 euros pensaría hoy unos 22 gramos de plata pura, ósea unos 24 gramos total.

Los diez euros se pueden llamar el lonchafino o como decida la tribu.

Falta el diseño, que podríamos encargar a artistas jóvenes y prometedores a.cambio de un cuenco de.arroz y permitirles la firma


----------



## atom ant (29 Oct 2014)

este mensaje se autodestruirá en 15 minutos


----------



## antonio1960 (29 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Pues a mi hasta ahora me caia Ud bien, pero estas insinuaciones raras ya me están tocando los coj...
> 
> este mensaje se autodestruirá en 15 minutos



Vale.

Ahora tocaría montar el banco burbuja, estoy seguro que nuestras preciosas medallas todavía no habran aalcanzando el precio espot.

El margen entre lo que nos venga costando se queda en el banco, más otro cinco por ciento más un dos.

Quien garantiza la autenticidad de las medallas?
Nosotros mismos, sería muy tonto engañarnos nosotros mismos.
Que pondría la banca a cambio de todo este beneficio?
Un aval de recompra a precio facial es decir 10 euros por la de 10 pase lo que pase con la plata.

De esta forma la medalla se convierte en monedas. 



Luego sigo si puedo.


----------



## Parri (29 Oct 2014)

Pego algunos enlaces interesantes, supongo que alguno estará repetido.

Guillermo Barba sobre la deflación que nos espera.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: UNA GRAN DEFLACIÓN SE APROXIMA (IV)

Diferente rentabilidad entre mineras medianas y grandes.

Medianas y grandes mineras de oro: brecha de rentabilidad

Un artículo que me envío un amigo y que me parece muy interesante.

Vozpópuli - Eurozona: parasitismo, servidumbre, autonomía o descomposición


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

nekcab dijo:


> Es cierto que ya has puesto unas cuantas noticias apuntando al respecto. Pero lo que me deja inquieto es... ¿pensárselo aún cuando todavía bajen? ¿por?
> 
> Recuerdo la última noticia que indicaba precisamente que sí, esperar... pero teniendo muy presente que dada la situación actual, en un tiempo mucho más corto a continuación pegaría un subidón como en los buenos tiempos... o más.



Hola, nekcab: Es bien sencillo: porque es posible que se pueda comprar más barato a muy corto plazo. Hoy, por ejemplo, lo ha sido... ¿No?

En uno de mis anteriores comentarios, respondiendo a esseri, ya indicaba unos niveles que "para mí" (recalco) ya eran interesantes... También decía que los precios actuales eran buenos para aquellos que fueran vacíos o con poca "carga", pero para los que ya llevaban era mejor esperar. A fin de cuentas este hilo se llama "Evolución del precio del Oro II" y, por tanto, seguimos esa "evolución", tanto si lo hace para arriba como si lo hace en sentido contrario...

Mira, nekcab, existe lo que se llama la "relativación del tiempo", es decir que un "corto plazo" puede tener significados diferentes para los distintos actores. Y de la misma manera la transición desde que se alcance ese corto plazo a un "medio plazo" puede también variar en el "tiempo"...

¿Qué entiendo yo por "corto plazo" en la actual situación? Pues, ya he dejado bien claro en este hilo que ese es "mí" plazo hasta el 2016 y después veremos qué acontecimentos suceden. De aquí a entonces, el Oro puede seguir inmerso en el lateral/bajista o podría profundizar en la caída sin dejar de ser muy alcista en el "largo plazo" (de ¿3 a 5 años?). En fin, nekcab, los trabajos de Prospectiva son muy complejos y dependen de muchas variables. Por ejemplo, mañana a un loco le da por apretar el "botón rojo" y el Oro por las nubes y sin posibilidad de comprarlo, aunque a lo mejor sin posibilidades de "gastarlo"... Según dónde te "pille" en ese preciso momento.

En cualquier caso, eres tú quién debe decidir tu "timing" y que será complejo que éste coincida con el mejor precio. Eso muchas veces es más casualidad que otra cosa...

# atom ant: Tienes el "ignore" o bien lo que dijo Aday Ortega: "Es silencio, es la mayor bofetada, ignorar, la mayor cicatriz." Y todo tiene una "causa y efecto" y como bien decías hay gente a la que no le gusta este hilo, pero ya sabes aquello de "dos piedras"... ¿No?

# Parri: Gracias por los aportes y que no están editados en el hilo. De hecho, no sé si tendré tiempo de revisar lo que he recibido y, si fuera así, ya lo colocaré.

Realmente, Parri, eres uno de los "metaleros" que más suele aportar y siempre sin entrar en polémica gratuita. Es un placer compartir "espacio" contigo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (29 Oct 2014)

Gracias Fernando:

Siento haber sido algo pesado. Pero me quedo más tranquilo en lo que se refiere a la coincidencia del concepto "corto plazo".... más o menos. Ya me pillé los dedos (es verdad, era más novato) cuando en su momento no sopesé ese concepto q tan bien has delimitado de: "demasiado alto para comprarlo", pero en aquella ocasión no respondí con lógica sino con pánico.

Nuevamente, gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Es normal, o debiera serlo, que cuando alguien no ha entendido algo o tenga dudas, pues pregunte y para eso estamos. Ahora bien, quede claro que yo soy un simple "pensador" que se equivoca lo mismo que los demás. Quizás, cuento con la gran ventaja de tener ya una cierta edad y bastante experiencia acumulada en la vida... que a fin de cuentas es la que te "enseña" y, normalmente, a base de recibir "palos".

Mira, nekcab, yo también compré Plata cuando ésta estaba alrededor de los $30, y ya ni te cuento lo que pagué -y sigo pagando- por el Premium... ¿Y qué? Pues, hay momentos en que nos movemos en función de nuestras percepciones y hace unos dos años -tampoco ha pasado tanto- mucha gente compró MPs porque pensaba que el Euro o la UE se iban al garete. Tampoco parece que la incertidumbre "global" haya cesado... ¿No? Más bien al contrario y uno muchas veces ya no sabe qué hacer para salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio, ya que parte de éste acabará perdiéndose o deteriorándose, y es que tanto lo uno como lo otro no dejan de ser lo MISMO...

Lo dicho, no hay que correr tras los precios y hay que tener "perspectiva", pero también mirar por el "retrovisor" para que la tormenta no nos pille en "bragas", ya me entiendes...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (30 Oct 2014)

Buenos días...

Hay que reconocer que hubo un momento que parecía que se iba todo al garete.... es curioso lo rápido que se le olvida a la gente de las cosas negativas

... como siempre incertidumbre en el mercado; el euro y el Oro cayendo y parece que quieren probar los soportes recientes de hace un mes.

Un gráfico interesante que he encontrado por ahí







Y una melodía

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHx4guRdniE

dice la leyenda que las bailarinas irlandesas les robaron las piernas a los cisnes de los parques de Dublín... y por eso desde entonces no pueden escapar volando


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo unas interesantes informaciones procedentes de "El Robot Pescador"...

- SOSPECHAS DE QUE LA AUDITORIA DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEO ES UN GRAN ENGAÑO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- LAS EXTRAÑAS EXPLICACIONES DE DEAGEL.COM | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (30 Oct 2014)

Si ahora, dentro de tres meses nos aparece algún espirito santo por la vieja europa, adiós euro, adiós UE,,, adiós mundo cruel....

De nuevo agarrados de los coj... por los bancos

por los zombies

¿por qué no nos organizamos y metemos a toda esta cuadrilla de HDLGP en un cohete y los enviamos a Júpiter?.. nadie los echaría en falta

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

# atom ant: Puestos a "elegir" prefiero esto...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE1ydDg8uQ4

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (30 Oct 2014)

¿Porqué la versión mexicana, y no la española? Curiosidad, sin más...


----------



## meliflua (30 Oct 2014)

Buenos días.

Me han llegado unos artículos esta mañana sobre la sesión de ayer en lo que nos ocupa.

Miner ETFs Tumble to Multiyear Lows - Focus on Funds - Barrons.com

sin comentarios


----------



## atom ant (30 Oct 2014)

uff...hoy si están bajando los metales, descontando la bajada del euro, la plata cae un 2%


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Si ahora, dentro de tres meses nos aparece algún espirito santo por la vieja europa, adiós euro, adiós UE,,, adiós mundo cruel....
> 
> De nuevo agarrados de los coj... por los bancos
> 
> ...



No estamos agarrados por los bankos...sino por Zentruropa.

Alemania y satélites limítrofes ( la nozión fraternal "real"de Zentruropa,no la folklórika - en la k estamos nosotros, los "artistas" del sur- ) sabían k en los países rezién akoplados al tren de la modelnidá 100 pelas iban a ser un euro, k kasas pagadas kon una firma iban a kostar el triple...y saben ,por supuestón, k unos reskates bankarios siderales , la "welta kon papá" del pastizal zentruropedo k infló la burbuja PIG , pastizal PRIVADO k las ziudadanías sureñas ni debían ni se podían permitir avalar, serán sepultados en deuda públika una vez abierta la ventana administrativa PIG al hurakán kreditizio genozida extranjero. 

Esos 3 eskalones, sangrantes ohmaigóds blandidos kon falsa kondeszendenzia y solidaridá zentruropeda, fueron siempre respaldados por medidas ekoñómimas originales de kienes hoy se hazen los pasmados indignados y mañana nos patearan el trasero .

El primer eskalón era la respuesta paleta esperable de ekoñomías modestas aritifizialmente "solventes" gracias a los fondos de kohesión, subida de salarios y poder adkisitivo por llegada de grandes inversiones empresariales - k se subvenzionaban kon pastuki komún UE,faltaría piú - . A un kurrela k ganaba 60.000 pelas le iba a kasi doblar su taskero el prezio de un kafé,ya,ya...

La burbuja inmobiliaria fue el delirio de un deskuadre de balanzes ziudadano narkotizado en tipos bajos y finanziazión a largo plazo k disfrazaba el koste kotidiano a una plebe kada vez más pagada de sí misma ,pero kuya soberbia se permitía, kuando no se asoziaba direkta y konszientemente desde fuera tal k se mira al ratón k mordiskea el keso engantxado al zepo a punto de saltar k lo rodea...nada de sorpresitas zentruropedas,por dios. Alguien kree k el Deustxe Bank iba a mandar 200 mil kilos de suuu tesooorooo kon un lazito a los gitanos del sur kon la mera palabra de un Botín tan txorizo komo ellos komo garantía ?

Una kosa lleva a la otra...y se pagaron prezios lokos por los zulos...pero el falsostatus proletarioa pig progresaba,bien enmaskarado. Hasta k se kortó el gasburbujil y el grifo bankster. Ahí,la altruísta zentruropa volvió ,ya no a finanziar los sueños kurrelas sureños, familia por familia, sino a " reskatar" sus abusos kolektivamente...al reskate de países enteros,nada menos. En fin, ni el buen samaritano bíbliko,vive diox. El asunto es k ahora, tras finanziar sus aventuras empresariales e himbersiones banksters allende la patria tirolesa, la deuda públika nazional PIG ya ha devuelto el pastón a kasa y el norte tiene todas las fitxas pa'seguir su partida de monopoly...y toka satanizar el derrotxe de deuda sobre el k no importó volkar el pufo bankario teutón. Son los gitanos del sur , k no muerden lo debido a su despilfarrador estado del bienestar ( léase atenzión médika, red edukativa-kultural...etz )...y repatingan su megapufo en papel públiko porke kieren vivir "komo los blankos".

En fin...no haze falta un nuevo Espíritu Santo para k Uropa reviente.Al kontrario, el detonante será un Pablemos bolivariano o un Siriza respaldados a koro por una plebe atxitxarrada a la k prometeran kosas tan senzillas komo una atenzión sanitaria digna o k los banksters paguen sus propios pufos....para k nadie pueda dezir k no eligió su propio kamino, el de ser un pufero malpagador,kojonex, k lo llevamos en los genes :o . Están haziendo la del poli weno y el poli malo para enzima demostrarnos k nos expulsamos solos. Pero la patada en el bul esta más k reketefirmada en la hojita de ruta.

El mejor punto final ,el definitivo, para alguien k sobra es konvenzerle de k kien se va, es él. Y soñar es degrátix...pero ya sabes a kien van a montar en el kohete y mandarlo al putísimo karajo.

Oro y plata rozando mínimos tras el minisueño de una notxe de verano del profétiko Oktubre...y en estos tiempos,seguramente será de lo k no vaya peor. Los añitos k vamos a ver kon estos ojitos van a ser la reketehostia.


----------



## chema1970 (30 Oct 2014)

*Facilito*

Hola, no suelo escribir mucho, pero viendo la coincidencia general con mi opinión previa voy a exponer:

Desde mi punto de vista es el viejo y conocido truco, pero tremendamente efectivo, sobre todo si es sobre una masa de gente, sería más complicado sobre un individuo.

Tan fácil como inflar de dinero, ponerlo todo barato, ir subiendo el precio hasta conseguir que todo el mundo se endeude y quedarte con todo, pero claro para eso hace falta un país, en este caso Alemania, que sea capaz de planificar, como lo ha hecho, y todo el resto hemos caído.

Según observo en la historia reciente de mediados del siglo XIX, ya se ha hecho varias veces, y al parecer siempre resulta...

Las consecuencias siempre son las mismas, para echarse a temblar y salir por patas...

Pero no se exactamente a donde...

¿a Inglaterra que siempre se salva de estos lodos???


----------



## Bucanero (30 Oct 2014)

Interesante audio sobre el oro y como ve esta gente el tema. Un saludo a todos y espero haber puesto bien el enlace.

La fiebre del oro – Economía Directa 28-10-2014

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 11:35 ----------

Yo Chema1970 veo a Inglaterra también bastante mal en el futuro pero imagino que bastante menos que España. Es solo una percepción a la pregunta.


----------



## meliflua (30 Oct 2014)

He visto un par de vídeos, que aunque atrasados, no dejan de tener interés para lo que nos ocupa, el primero va de la manipulación del precio de la plata:tiene subtítulos en español

La Manipulacion De La Plata - HSBC y La Casa de Moneda de EUA - OroPlata.com

El segundo, es del año 2013, y hace un análisis técnico de los precios del oro y de la plata y las perspectivas que el tertuliano tiene con respecto a estos MPs, obviamente se ha equivocado en escenario tiempo, pues llevamos más de un año con movientos lateral bajista, pero aún así saca unos gráficos y unos comparativos que son interesantes.

En lo que habla del ratio dow/oro obviamente ahora es muy bajo para el oro, pero puede subir, no sólo porque el oro suba su valor, sino también por que el DOW se pegue un castañazo, que lo hará mas pronto que tarde, ahora bien pueden darse las dos cosas a la vez, castañazo del DOW y demanda de MPs con subidas de estos como valor refugio.

En fin que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.

El ratio oro/plata (hoy en 1/71,50) también lo toca, en ese entonces se movía entorno a 1/60 y se remonta a la historia de mínimos 1/10, 1/12 y máximos 1/100, es interesante. Creo que en los niveles que nos movemos ahora mismo estamos en el precio suelo +- 10% en eso creo y por eso apuesto por este metal.

Los Fundamentos Del Oro y La Plata No Han Cambiado - Mike Maloney - OroPlata.com

Buen día a todos.


----------



## nuevonesto (30 Oct 2014)

Bucanero dijo:


> Interesante audio sobre el oro y como ve esta gente el tema. Un saludo a todos y espero haber puesto bien el enlace.
> 
> La fiebre del oro – Economía Directa 28-10-2014
> 
> Mira que me interesa el tema y soy oyente habitual de Economia Directa, pero este audio me parecio algo flojo... quizas tenia demasiadas expectativas. :|


----------



## Bucanero (30 Oct 2014)

nuevonesto dijo:


> Bucanero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Interesante audio sobre el oro y como ve esta gente el tema. Un saludo a todos y espero haber puesto bien el enlace.
> ...


----------



## nekcab (30 Oct 2014)

esseri dijo:


> "...
> En fin...no haze falta un nuevo Espíritu Santo para k Uropa reviente.Al kontrario, el detonante será un Pablemos bolivariano o un Siriza respaldados a koro por una plebe atxitxarrada a la k prometeran kosas tan senzillas komo una atenzión sanitaria digna o k los banksters paguen sus propios pufos....para k nadie pueda dezir k no eligió su propio kamino, el de ser un pufero malpagador,kojonex, k lo llevamos en los genes . Están haziendo la del poli weno y el poli malo para enzima demostrarnos k nos expulsamos solos. Pero la patada en el bul esta más k reketefirmada en la hojita de ruta.
> 
> El mejor punto final ,el definitivo, para alguien k sobra es konvenzerle de k kien se va, es él. Y soñar es degrátix...pero ya sabes a kien van a montar en el kohete y mandarlo al putísimo karajo.
> ...



Sin duda...

Llevo tiempo maquinando precisamente eso, un nuevo líder que haga de poli bueno y.... ¡¡¡VOILÁ!!! momento perfecto para ajustar cuentas definitivamente.

'Pa' pegarse un tiro...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¿Porqué la versión mexicana, y no la española? Curiosidad, sin más...



Hola, Tiogelito: Efectivamente, la versión original pertenece a una marcha de la Caballería Española y que luego se "exportaría" a México, donde la hizo suya la Caballería de aquel país. De hecho, el "Toque a Degüello" se considera más propio de México y el hecho de colocarlo ha sido por dos razones principales:
1ª) con la música se aporta información sobre El Alamo y así es más fácil relacionarla con lo que yo pretendía y 2ª) recordar como una "falsa bandera" permitió a los EE.UU. expoliar buena parte del territorio mexicano.

En fin, ya conoce Vd. mí afición a la Historia y le añadiré que el origen "real" pertenece a los musulmanes que ocuparon la Península y que luego harían suyo los cristianos de la misma... Hasta nuestros días.

Pasando a otra cosa, muy interesantes algunos de los comentarios que he leído y que esta noche/madrugada intentaré comentar a mí vez. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello y os dejo un interesante enlace...

# atom ant: ya te dije que no te iban a explicar la "verdad"... Bueno, ni a ti ni a nadie fuera de su particular "corral"...

- La bolsa española se da la vuelta y cae lastrada por bancos Por Reuters

No hagáis caso del titular e ir a la noticia. Que no me he equivocado...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2014)

@fernando

Buenas Fernando...una de las k kreo k te hazen "grazia".

Han detektado 2 cazas rusos en el atlántiko a 100 y piko millas de Lisboa ).

A mí, kon todo respeto, todos estos "fokos" de irregularidad militar, me parezen un guiñol para kríos, k es por lo k nos toman. Kuesta pensar k la kastuza global no se está literalmente deskojonando en nuestras barbas, bien adoktrinándonos en el shok, bien eskondiendo el garbanzito "klave". Un puto asko.

Un saludo.


----------



## nuevonesto (30 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> uff...hoy si están bajando los metales, descontando la bajada del euro, la plata cae un 2%



Y sigue la bajada pasando el 4%.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Soy un tío que sigue bastante la actualidad geopolítica y todo lo relacionado con lo militar ("cosas" de mí pasado...) y lo que me indicas no lo encuentro nada relevante. Lo fue en Mayo cuando aviones militares rusos volaron cerca de California y el pasado mes de Septiembre lo hicieron cerca de Alaska y Canadá. Y el tipo de aparatos que lo hizo da que "pensar", vamos que no creo que sea una "broma"...

Yo pienso, esseri, que Rusia está en el "disparadero" y no tengo nada claro que lo estén China y el resto de los BRICS/países emergentes... Creo, esseri, que tenemos que tener muy PRESENTE que las dos anteriores Guerras Mundiales fueron propiciadas por los que "cortaban el bacalao" y no aparecían en las fotos... Y, modestamente, pienso que ahora también lo tienen en la "recámara" y que lo acabarán usando.

Y sigue el castigo a los MPs... Parece que mis pronósticos no iban muy desencaminados y no me "alegro" precisamente. De hecho, ayer -aunque lo he formalizado hoy- compré algo de Plata y ya veis como esto del "timing" es más una cuestión de "suerte". En fin, lo que he comprado ha sido Premium -que le da igual la cotización- y un poco de Bullion. Lo de la Plata SI que me tiene "mosqueado", a pesar de que no hace tantos meses que defendía la tesis de que la veríamos en torno a los $16,1 (¿verdad, Parri?), pero es que esto me está indicando unos tiempos muy complicados, pero mucho... Y lo digo, precisamente, por su "carácter industrial"... Me parece que ya podemos empezar a "agarrarnos los machos" y no será porque no lo hayamos comentado en este hilo, pero a veces uno tiene la "esperanza" de equivocarse un poco más...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 18:26 ----------

No voy a "personalizar" los comentarios, puesto que ahí están, pero la aparición histórica de lideres revolucionarios siempre ha seguido patrones parecidos... Sin embargo, no hay que perder de vista que SIEMPRE se han visto favorecidos por situaciones extremas y de desesperanza en la Sociedad que les ha visto "nacer" y ahora mismo, en España, estamos AHI, tanto si gusta como si no, vamos es que profesionalmente veo cuál es la "realidad" de este país, de manera que se precisa un CAMBIO radical con todo lo que conlleva... Uno ya está hasta los mismos COJONES de ver cómo cada día aparecen chorizos y más chorizos, por tanto hay que decir ¡Basta!

Luego que cada cual vote (o no) lo que estime más oportuno, pero más de lo mismo va a ser que NO... Y eso que por mi "ideología extremista" yo lo "solucionaría" como en la canción que he colocado está mañana...

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 18:38 ----------

Y os dejo un vídeo de AT de uno de los mejores que se dedican al mismo. Aunque ya sabéis que no creo en el AT, aunque puede resultar "orientativo" en los precios, este analista suelo seguirlo... Por cierto, hace escasos momentos, el Oro a $1199,20 y la Plata a $16,462.

- El oro en soporte del 61,8% ¿Mínimos de nuevo? | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Otro interesante artículo y que va en la misma línea de los comentarios que he hecho al respecto.

- El contagio chino y la tormenta emergente - Blogs de El Observatorio del IE

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Un artículo y un gráfico que dicen MUCHO...

- Great Graphic: Slowing of World Trade Growth and Globalization | Marc Chandler | FINANCIAL SENSE

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 20:45 ----------

Hola, esseri: Te amplio la información que dabas y, de paso, el artículo "avala" lo que te comentaba y es que hay un fuerte "recalentamiento" entre EE.UU./OTAN y Rusia. Mientras China a lo "suyo"...

- El Secretario General de la OTAN, Stoltenberg amenaza

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (30 Oct 2014)

Ojiplático me hayo...



Ignacio de la torre dijo:


> "...
> China ha consumido más cemento en los últimos tres años que Estados Unidos en el siglo XX)"



Entonces es normal que:


Ignacio de la torre dijo:


> "...
> Así, se han observado caídas del precio del cobre (malo para Chile), del hierro (malo para Brasil), de la soja (malo para Argentina) y, muy evidentemente, del petróleo (malo para Venezuela o para Rusia)"


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Da que "pensar"... ¿No te parece? Hace meses ya escribí en este hilo lo que les venía encima a los emergentes. Como decimos por aquí: "Son habas contadas." Y lo de China está muy "claro", al menos para quienes quieran verlo...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Te amplio la información que dabas y, de paso, el artículo "avala" lo que te comentaba y es que hay un fuerte "recalentamiento" entre EE.UU./OTAN y Rusia. Mientras China a lo "suyo"...
> 
> - El Secretario General de la OTAN, Stoltenberg amenaza
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando. 

Prezisamente ésa es la relevanzia k yo le veo, k se dejen ver akí y allá...a kuento de ké ? En fin,karnaza para telediarios de la borregada , kuya línea de opinión alguien pareze nezesitar.


----------



## meliflua (30 Oct 2014)

Buenas noches:

Al hilo de lo comentado esta noche en el foro, no dejo de pensar en todo lo que se viene encima, en cuanto a los precios de los MPs me refiero, lo demas es harina de otro costal.

No hacemos más que ver como el oro va hacia el Este desde hace años,china, india, rusia,....., por otro lado los grandes manipuladores del mercado no hacen mas que posicionarse en corto con presión a tope para no dejar que los precios suban, no solo eso, sino que estan bajando considerablemente,(sirva lo de ayer y hoy como ejemplo) como resultado de todo ello las empresas mineras siguen acumulando perdidas millonarias por los precios de sus extracciones (mas del 15% de perdidas en lo que va de año), no se cuanto mas podrán aguantar, y despues de leer el informe sobre la economia China, me cago en los pantalones.

Me explico, si China se ve inmersa en un declive tanto industrial, como financiero, como de credito, burbuja inmobiliaria........ que pasaria si se ve obligada a vender sus reservas de oro para paliar el desastre que se le viene encima? 
Yo soy un pobre pagano del pueblo que desconoce todas las tramas financieras que se cocinan en las altas esferas mundiales, y leyendo todo lo que poneis me ACOJONO y mucho. A quien beneficia MPs baratos? a EEUu entiendo, no quiere por ninguna razon que cambie nada, A quien perjudica gravemente que los MPs bajen, a los BRICS que han estado acumulando metal desde hace tiempo y encima ven como sus economias caen, china, rusia, brasil,.....

Los que estan a corto no hacen mas que ganar dinero cada día, y los que vamos contra corriente no hacemos más que palmar, baja y promediamos, vuelve a bajar y volvemos a promediar, vamos contra el mercado y eso siempre es malo, SI LA TENDENCIA ES BAJISTA HAY QUE VENDER, Y CUANDO CAMBIE LA TENDENCIA CLARAMENTE COMPRAR, teoria, teoria, teoria, yo sigo pensando qeu estan baratos y persito y morire en el intento, pero no quiero ni pensar si de repente se ponen a la venta miles de tm de MPs de los BRICS para solucionar sus problemas internos.

Pienso en alto, os transmito mis miedos y si alguien tiene alguna idea tranquilizadora pues que la comparta.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Oct 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Al hilo de lo comentado esta noche en el foro, no dejo de pensar en todo lo que se viene encima, en cuanto a los precios de los MPs me refiero, lo demas es harina de otro costal.
> 
> ...



permiteme... mantén la calma.

1.- Cuando lo compras lo haces como seguro o como inversión? Los chinos creo que lo hacen como seguro.
2.- Busca en internet si no me crees, pero creo que los chinos tienen entre deuda y dinero unos 3 trillones de dólares. Supongo que tirarán de reservas de divisas antes que de vender oro.

Calma


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# esseri: ¡Despierta!, Hombre... (Es broma). Es que acaso en este país y te diría que incluso a la mayor parte del mundo le importa lo que sucede más allá de la puerta de su casa... La Geopolítica, la Economía, etc. son materias muy "aburridas" y es mucho más "instructivo" el Fútbol, el "Marujeo", etc., por tanto no creo que la gente siga las noticias televisivas sobre el tema de los aviones rusos ni la "marimorena" que se están llevando EE.UU./OTAN por un lado y Rusia por el otro. Y eso en el supuesto de que los informativos se hayan hecho eco del asunto y, de ser así, habrá sido como siempre: sin decir NADA...

Evidentemente, esseri, siempre hay una "segunda parte" y es que haya interés en potenciar la "amenaza exterior" y sabemos que de tanto repetir el "mensaje" algo siempre "queda"... Luego, cuando haya que "dramatizar" más, no habrá que esforzarse tanto... ¿No te parece? Bueno, creo que tú vas por ahí...

# meliflua: Tómate una "tila"... Hoy estoy un poco "sarcástico" y es que he leído un montón de noticias que me han puesto de una "mala leche"... Evidentemente, informaciones que no suelen aparecer en los medios oficiales de "desinformación".

Mira, los MPs requieren de mucha paciencia y tener muy claro los "objetivos". Para "inversión" o "especulación" ya está el "papel" y que es mucho más barato y fácil de operar. En los MPs "físicos" hay que poner un dinero que no precisemos a medio/largo plazo y, de ser posible, a NINGUNO. Es la única manera de que las cotizaciones no afecten al "sistema nervioso"... Resumiendo: si algo nos hace "padecer" mejor apartarlo de nuestras vidas y más si tenemos la posibilidad de elegir.

Planteas cuestiones que nadie te va a responder y, por otro lado, tampoco sería la primera vez que el mundo sufre grandes crisis económico-financieras y nada nuevo en las economías emergentes. Yo he vivido en los mercados muchas crisis desde el 1996 hasta ahora y también conozco lo que ha sucedido de esa fecha hacia atrás. 

Quizás, ya que yo he estudiado bastante la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión, es que está Crisis es de una profundidad de tal calado que me temo que ya es tarde para "enderezarla". Siempre me he preguntado el porqué de las políticas monetarias desarrolladas por Bernanke y es que éste es alguien que realmente ha estudiado en gran profundidad la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión y pienso que la "respuesta" es que NO HAY SOLUCION, sólo un "parcheado" continuo hasta donde se llegue...

Y te reitero lo de la "tila" para que "digieras" mejor las dos noticias que enlazo a continuación...

Ahí van los desastrosos resultados del 3er Trimestre de Vale Do Rio, el mayor productor de hierro del mundo...

- Weak iron ore prices cause Vale $1.44 billion loss in Q3 | MINING.com

Un día ya entraré sobre la participación china en esta empresa brasileña.

Y esta otra noticia va en el sentido que algunos "cegatos intelectuales" siguen sin ver... Supongo que deben de llevar gafas de "culo de botella", SI de esas que ya no se usan.

- Barrick boosts ties with China, names Woo Lee as regional leader | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (31 Oct 2014)

Buenos días
... algo se está cociendo desde hace poco más de una hora DJI, SP Nasdaq se han movido hasta máximos.
El nikkei tambien en máximos, este ha subido más de un 4%


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Oct 2014)

qe europeo?¿

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 07:10 ----------

ah no, está en el princkpal. los japos aumentan aún más su qe


----------



## atom ant (31 Oct 2014)

final de mes, las bolsas en máximos y QE japonés. Y con un lacito ya tenemos el rally fin de año

...son una jodida banda.

: )


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2014)

A estas horas, los MPs totalmente "destrozados": Oro a $1184,90 y Plata a $16,157... No hace falta decir que, de momento, hay que permanecer lejos de ellos. Ya comenté en su momento que se iban a ver los últimos mínimos del Oro y había que esperar a ver qué hacían ahí. En la Plata, más de lo mismo, aunque haya alcanzado ya el "objetivo" que le había marcado. Ahora mismo, están en unos niveles muy peligrosos y pueden ahondar en la caída.

Y dejo un enlace que merece la pena...

- UNA REVOLUCIÓN INCREIBLE QUE TE HAN OCULTADO Y QUE DEBES CONOCER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (31 Oct 2014)

Osea, como los piratas del goldman consigan ese 1050 para fin de año va a ser de quitarse la boina..

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 07:39 ----------

Pues viendo que el achuchón de los MPs (para llevarlos en este caso a soportes) comenzó 24 horas antes del anuncio del Banco Central Japones...

no me cabe ninguna duda de quién-es está detrás.

Suelo repetir mucho la expresión pero... momentazo.

y, umm..
le voy a meter un larguito sin stop a la platuki

y un cortito al SP500 ( Estamos en resistencia, a ver si suena la flauta)

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 07:49 ----------

Y alguna oncilla también va a caer, por supuesto.


----------



## atom ant (31 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VATmgtmR5o4

diesisei

hacia meses que esperaba el momento

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 09:01 ----------

sublime Pavarotti... Puccini


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy es uno de los peores días para los MPs, pero es lo que hay... Los auténticos "metaleros" seguirán durmiendo tranquilos, a pesar del "cabreo" -no nos "engañemos"- y es que no acabamos de "entenderlo", al menos en lo que a mí respecta y lo de la Plata me tiene muy "perplejo", pero mucho...

Nada, para los que ya vamos "cubiertos", pues no pasa nada ya que sabíamos lo que hacíamos... ¿No? Y ahora toca esperar y, quizás, cargar muy poco a poco... Eso irá en función de las "percepciones" que tengáis a futuro y que para mí siguen VIGENTES. Tiempo al tiempo...

Para los más "nuevos" que estudien bien el "producto" y los precios actuales son muy interesantes, pero que si deciden entrar que lo hagan promediando a la baja y sabiendo que podríamos tener un lateral/bajista que podría durar unos cuantos años. Por tanto, dinero que no se vaya a precisar y, si es posible, a NINGUN PLAZO...

Y dejo un par de enlaces:

Es lo que hay...

- El oro se arruga hasta el precio más bajo desde 2010 ante el acelerón del dólar - Noticias de Inversión

Y el Rublo cada vez más "destrozado"... Para los "enterados" del foro: ¿Dónde está esa gran cantidad de USD que se le atribuían a Rusia? La respuesta: NI PUTA IDEA...

- Rusia sube los tipos al 9,5% en una medida a la desesperada para defender al rublo - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (31 Oct 2014)

Hola Fernando

Un lateral bajista de años ( sikiera de unos meses ) ya pintaría onzas de una sola zifra en euros.

Te animas a dezir algo de eso ? 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Es que el lateral/bajista actual ya dura más de un año y ahora la tendencia es claramente bajista y yo no soy ningún "vendedor de uvas" como algunos que andan por ahí...

En cualquier caso, pienso que hay que tener "calma" y esperar a que los mercados se "serenen" un poco, especialmente los de los MPs... No tengo datos ahora mismo y tampoco tengo "ganas" de buscarlos, pero en cuanto comience a recopilarlos me imagino que tendré mejores elementos para opinar... Y van a ser muy "determinantes" los resultados empresariales del 4º Trimestre de las mineras relacionadas con los MPs y es que la "teoría" dice que estos precios son insostenibles en el tiempo... Ahora bien, del "dicen" a la "realidad" ya veremos... porque en el "Matrix" actual nada es lo que parece... ¿No?

No cabe duda de que el Oro tiene una pendiente de caída brutal y ya te dije el precio al que volvería a entrar... Creo que no he ido muy desencaminado en mis análisis hasta ahora y no sólo en los MPs, puesto que en apenas unos días he conseguido una fuerte rentabilidad en mis Planes de Inversión y Planes de Inversión. Por cierto, hoy he comenzado la "retirada" parcial en esos activos y es que mí "objetivo" ya está cumplido y es que en la inversión nunca hay que ser ambicioso...

En la Plata es diferente, ya que puede oscilar entre los $16 y los $14, así por encima ya que no he mirado ningún gráfico. Si se perdieran los $14 es que entraríamos en el peor de los mundos... Y aquí es donde tienes que "ceñir" mí comentario sobre un "lateral/bajista" que podría ser amplio en el tiempo y muy oscilante. Ese escenario se correspondería con una fortísima Deflación y más tarde sería posible que viniera lo peor: fuerte Inflación y ya veríamos si no acaba en Hiperinflación... En fin, como puedes comprobar, son muy malas las "sensaciones" que tengo. Y en esos escenarios, si no tienes nada "mejor", los MPs van a resultar muy necesarios...

Bueno, esseri, esto es lo que puedo comentarte ahora, ya que como te digo me hacen falta más datos para tener una mejor composición de lugar, aunque el escenario actual ya se "pronosticó" en este hilo y hace muy "poquito"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (31 Oct 2014)

16 largo, 14 más largo todavía...

en mi humilde opinión


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> 16 largo, 14 más largo todavía...
> 
> en mi humilde opinión



Hola, atom ant: Ahora mismo, SI. Más adelante en el tiempo, no lo tengo nada claro y debemos esperar a los resultados del 4º Trimestre en las mineras de los MPs, aunque me parece que van a ser TODAS las del sector. Luego, vamos a ver hacía qué mundo económico nos encaminamos... Hoy, de buena mañana, me desayunaba con los datos macro publicados en Tailandia y qué quieres que te diga y que ya no haya dicho.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 21:52 ----------

Y ahora mismo el Indice del Dólar en niveles no vistos desde principios del 2009... Y todavía habrá algún "indocumentado" que no verá lo que resulta más que EVIDENTE...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2014)

Hola, esseri: Te enlazo una información que "contradice" lo que está sucediendo con el Oro... No, si hay algo que "apesta" y mucho, pero vete a saber por donde "pillarlo" y ya te digo que vivimos en un "Matrix" donde nada ES lo que PARECE...

- TRICK OR TREAT: The Drain Of JP Morgan Gold Inventories Continues : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CAUSA Y EFECTO: EL MAYOR ERROR DEL KEYNESIANISMO (V)

---------- Post added 01-nov-2014 at 08:47 ----------

- EE:UU. abandona los estímulos monetarios, pero tiene una auténtica "bomba monetaria"


----------



## fff (1 Nov 2014)

Ayer hablaba con un compañero... no se fia de los bancos, y no le gustaria perder su poder adquisitivo, pero descarta el oro en favor de bancolchon. Segun el, tener oro cuando todo sea un caos, te convertiria en presa, y vivirias en una paranoia. Yo, sin meterme demasiado le he dicho, el oro es aceptado en todo el mundo verdad? Los euros... de momento.
Cuando el oro cae, pienso que la inversion numismatica es la más que correcta opcion ya que una moneda en EBC -si no hablamos de kruger, cuyo valor numismatico es 0- y no es excesivamente comun (20 millones de monedas) mantiene su valor o amortigua muchisimo su caida.
En la ultima subasta de aureo se han visto unos remates bastante altos... puede que gente haya pagado de más, pero van a tener monedas con bastante valor.


----------



## meliflua (1 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Te enlazo una información que "contradice" lo que está sucediendo con el Oro... No, si hay algo que "apesta" y mucho, pero vete a saber por donde "pillarlo" y ya te digo que vivimos en un "Matrix" donde nada ES lo que PARECE...
> 
> - TRICK OR TREAT: The Drain Of JP Morgan Gold Inventories Continues : SRSrocco Report
> 
> Saludos.



Si entiendo bien cada vez les queda menos de donde manipular y no hacen más que disminuir sus reservas de oro fisico,el lo que dice el Dr. Fekete que pasaria, la gente quiere su oro fisico y no lo cambia por fiat.


----------



## nekcab (1 Nov 2014)

fff dijo:


> Ayer hablaba con un compañero... no se fia de los bancos, y no le gustaria perder su poder adquisitivo, pero descarta el oro en favor de bancolchon. Segun el, tener oro cuando todo sea un caos, te convertiria en presa, y vivirias en una paranoia. Yo, sin meterme demasiado le he dicho, el oro es aceptado en todo el mundo verdad? Los euros... de momento.
> Cuando el oro cae, pienso que la inversion numismatica es la más que correcta opcion ya que una moneda en EBC -si no hablamos de kruger, cuyo valor numismatico es 0- y no es excesivamente comun (20 millones de monedas) mantiene su valor o amortigua muchisimo su caida.
> En la ultima subasta de aureo se han visto unos remates bastante altos... puede que gente haya pagado de más, pero van a tener monedas con bastante valor.



No entiendo ffff:

Tu amigo habla de conservar sus ahorros en el proceso de que todo se hunda, mientras que tú hablas del proceso "temporal" cuando el oro está más manipulado que nunca y en consecuencia: baja (precisamente por su condicion de "estado" manipulado). Y sólo en ese caso entiendo, desearas vender en ese preciso momento (es un supuesto, por supuesto).

Son contextos que nada tienen que ver. Vamos, como yo lo veo...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Supongo que fff te lo aclarará. Yo entiendo que da otra opción a los MPs de "inversión" y a Bancolchón. Se trataría de la compra de monedas de MPs con valor numismatico. Es una buena opción, aunque entiendo que ese ya es un "producto" para gente más entendida o que conozca ese "mundillo".

# meliflua: En el enlace que he colocado está claro que muchos han utilizado su particular "Bancolchón" sacando su Oro "físico" de las "garras" de JP Morgan y ello da lugar a muchas preguntas... Por ejemplo, qué saben algunos para no fiarse de tenerlo en un sitio "confiable" y si no saben, al menos SI que tienen "desconfianza". Evidentemente, los que tienen Oro ahí no pertenecen al mundo de los que solemos andar por este foro y eso es relevante, ya que a su manera no dejan de ser "manos fuertes"... 

En lo personal, a mí esa información me ha hecho "pensar" bastante...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2014 at 14:57 ----------

Interesante artículo...

- It’s the Debt, Stupid!

Por cierto, el ratio actual del Oro vs Plata = 1:73...


----------



## sierramadre (1 Nov 2014)

fff dijo:


> Ayer hablaba con un compañero... no se fia de los bancos, y no le gustaria perder su poder adquisitivo, pero descarta el oro en favor de bancolchon. Segun el, tener oro cuando todo sea un caos, te convertiria en presa, y vivirias en una paranoia. Yo, sin meterme demasiado le he dicho, el oro es aceptado en todo el mundo verdad? Los euros... de momento.
> Cuando el oro cae, pienso que la inversion numismatica es la más que correcta opcion ya que una moneda en EBC -si no hablamos de kruger, cuyo valor numismatico es 0- y no es excesivamente comun (20 millones de monedas) mantiene su valor o amortigua muchisimo su caida.
> En la ultima subasta de aureo se han visto unos remates bastante altos... puede que gente haya pagado de más, pero van a tener monedas con bastante valor.



Como bien dices lo de Aureo ha sido de traca, especialmente en piezas del centenario, pero muchos coincidimos que no ha sido el mercado como tal sino que ha habido algo raro que jamas sabremos, dos ricos con pocas nociones de numismatica y mucho dinero que se han picado....casi todo lopodrian haber comprado un 30% mas barato cualquier otro dia.


----------



## fff (1 Nov 2014)

Ciertamente, eran varios pensamientos...
La idea ese que precisamente si alguien quiere preservar sus dineros, una buena idea es invertir en oro numismatico. Compras en subasta y vendes en subasta, y pagas la mordida que corresponde a no tener ni idea/contactos, bastante aséptico y anonimo. Eso si, no aconsejo comprar a lo loco.
Si todo se hunde -estilo Yugoslavia-, vamos a necesitar un tercer metal y no todo el mundo estara preparado...


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2014)

La fiebre del oro - Economía Directa 28-10-2014 en mp3 (28/10 a las 17:31:36) 01:26:48 3665503 - iVoox

lo dejo , que de todo se aprende,,,, y las opiniones son como los colores


----------



## meliflua (1 Nov 2014)

[/COLOR]Interesante artículo...

- It’s the Debt, Stupid!

Por cierto, el ratio actual del Oro vs Plata = 1:73...[/QUOTE]

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tus aportaciones, a mi entender se ha acumulado un monton de energía negativa por todo el planeta, y toda esa energía está a punto de saltar por los aires, Greespan solo corrobora la triste realidad, LA DEUDA INFINITA NO SOLUCIONA LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA, LAS PROFUNDIZA TODAVÍA MAS, y eso es lo que pasa, toda esa energía que se ha inyectado por los últimos 5 años nos va a estallar y que Dios nos pille confesados. 
Otro gallo cantaría si en vez de dedicar toda esa deuda a ingenierias financieras y especulación pura y dura se hubiese dedicado a mejorar nuestros sistemas productivos, como yo no soy experto no se como explicarlo, pero lo cierto es que los paises "desarrollados" han multiplicado su deuda y se han multiplicado las personas en paro, generaciones perdidas, gente que vive de la caridad, niños que comen solo una vez al día, ..... y esto no es soportable por mucho tiempo más.

Saludos.

saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Nov 2014)

timi dijo:


> La fiebre del oro - Economía Directa 28-10-2014 en mp3 (28/10 a las 17:31:36) 01:26:48 3665503 - iVoox
> 
> lo dejo , que de todo se aprende,,,, y las opiniones son como los colores



me encantaría leer la opinión de fernando (y quien quiera opinar vaya) acerca de lo que se dice aquí. Lo escuché y no estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas que se dicen, y creo que es por una enemistad hacia la escuela austríaca por parte de alguno de los contertulios.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Acertado comentario el tuyo... Mira, soy un estudioso de las Hiperinflaciones, especialmente la que se produjo durante la República de Weimar, pero también conozco la de la extinta Yugoeslavia, recogiendo el ejemplo que indica el conforero fff, y si tengo ALGO muy claro es esto: El precio del Oro sube y baja, pero siempre vale por lo menos ALGO y siempre tendrá un valor de por lo menos ALGO, que es más de lo que podrán decir el USD y las demás monedas fiduciarias cuando esto acabe estallando y OJALÁ tarde en llegar.

Por cierto, ese ALGO que aportan el Oro y también la Plata en escenarios hiperinflacionarios es MUCHISIMO... Nadie está diciendo que estemos en "puertas" de la Hiperinflación, pero sabemos bien lo que suele suceder cuando acaban las Deflaciones severas... NUNCA la deuda infinita ha remitido porque sí y, por tanto, hay que hacer los "deberes" y olvidarse del precio y buscar VALOR en todo aquello que lo tendrá en escenarios económicos convulsos y que van a llegar, aunque mejor poner "velas" para que demoren su llegada.

meliflua, el gran problema actual es la enorme DESIGUALDAD que existe en la Sociedad, aquí y en Lima... Así que un día la gente se cansará y dirá ya NO HAY MAS TIEMPO QUE PERDER...

# fff: Hay mucha literatura "fantástica" respecto a los "otros" metales... Que uno tenga un arma larga o corta y munición no va a asegurar nada. Como mucho te permitiría unos días de "respiro" -relativo...-, pero poco más. Por eso mismo, los americanos lo tienen bastante claro y están organizados en grupos o "milicias". Eso SI que es efectivo, aunque también de forma muy relativa.

Y dejo un artículo que me ha parecido particularmente interesante...

- Rebelion. ¿Caída intencional del petróleo?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2014 at 19:50 ----------

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Ya te daré mí opinión una vez lo haya oído, aunque me temo que hasta el lunes o el martes no lo haré...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2014)

nada es seguro de nada , pero lo que es seguro , es que nada impedirá que siga aprendiendo para no caer en la nada


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de enlaces...

- U.S. Mint Silver-Coin Sales Jump to 21-Month High - Bloomberg

- Fondos buitre sobre Argentina, ¿arma de EE.UU. en una guerra energética con Rusia?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2014)

Es Ud. infatigable Don Fernando...


----------



## nekcab (2 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de enlaces...
> 
> - Fondos buitre sobre Argentina, ¿arma de EE.UU. en una guerra energética con Rusia?
> 
> Saludos.



Leyéndo el artículo, cualquiera podría dejar llevar la imaginación y pensar que se trata de plena guerra fría. Argentína acercándose al otro bloque, por las presiones del bloque de su continente.

P.D.: también hay que ser ... para dejar la situación económica de su país a merced de fondos buitres. Pero eso sería más complicado de recriminar por tratarse de una "cagada" conjunta de varios gobiernos. Así el alma del ex-presidente Menem se pudra en los infiernos...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Nov 2014)

Qué opináis de esto? Rebote a 1500, y luego hasta 500$. 
Yo creo que si rompiese los 1000$ y se fuese fuerte para abajo, (ojo que puede ocurrir) el comex se vaciaría a ritmos aún no vistos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Nov 2014)

También me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, porque es la primera vez después de varios años, que leo algo así. Parece que es de vital importancia el cruce USDYEN XJY Update…A Yen For Precious Metals | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers para con el oro... No tenía ni idea.


----------



## Blink (2 Nov 2014)

Yo llevo unos cuantos días dándole vueltas a la idea de "guardar" algo en forma de Oro físico, pero por más que leo y releo todavía no tengo claro si es "buen" momento para comprar algo. 

Supongo que dado que no estoy buscando rentabilidades sino simplemente tener algo físico por si acaso todo lo demás falla tampoco importará demasiado. 

Agradecería cualquier tipo de opinión.:rolleye:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Nov 2014)

Blink dijo:


> Yo llevo unos cuantos días dándole vueltas a la idea de "guardar" algo en forma de Oro físico, pero por más que leo y releo todavía no tengo claro si es "buen" momento para comprar algo.
> 
> Supongo que dado que no estoy buscando rentabilidades sino simplemente tener algo físico por si acaso todo lo demás falla tampoco importará demasiado.
> 
> Agradecería cualquier tipo de opinión.:rolleye:



Sigue leyendo, el tema es muy extenso.


----------



## Blink (2 Nov 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Sigue leyendo, el tema es muy extenso.



Si el problema es más para acabar de auto-convencerme de que es la mejor opción que otra cosa. Acojonado que anda uno por "ahorrar" en otro formato que no sea papel moneda, y eso aún sabiendo que no son otra cosa que papelitos de colores. 

Soy economista de formación y como creo que absolutamente todo el sistema monetario mundial es un auténtico fraude desde el fin del patrón-oro en realidad no debería dudarlo tanto, pero aún así... :ouch:

Supongo que por comprar alguna Krugerrand tampoco pasará nada


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: El gráfico del Oro es muy, pero que muy peligroso... Ciertamente, los tiempos han cambiado y no sé hasta qué punto es válido el AT a largo plazo. Quizás, porque no creo en él... Todos sabemos dónde están resistencias y soportes, pero quienes pueden destrozarlos son "manos fuertes" y eso lo hacen cuando les sale de los H....S.

NO, no veo por ningún lado que se llegue a los $1500 para luego caer hasta los $500... Y una ruptura "falsa" de los $1000 podría darse e irse hasta los $978 aproximadamente y si profundiza, pues el margen de caída es importante. Claro que ya veríamos cuántas mineras podrían extraer a esos precios...

Ladrillófilo, hay muchas divisas que son muy importantes en sus cruces y, especialmente, en las Materias Primas. Te dejo algo que leí hace poco en Rankia...

- Consecuencias de una subida de tipos en EEUU al mercado Forex - Rankia

# Blink: Con su formación académica parece que debe ser Vd. quien despeje sus dudas... En este hilo, como en otros del foro, encontrará opiniones de todo tipo, pero dada su vocación "metalera" lo normal es que sean bastante subjetivas al respecto, pero vamos si tiene unas dudas razonables y algo de dinero ahorrado, pues no parece que comprar unas Onzas de Plata y algunos Soberanos vayan a ocasionarle un gran "roto"...

Y me dejaba a nekcab: Mira, a principios/mediados de los 70, Argentina era una maravilla en todos los aspectos y nada que ver con lo que hoy se vive allí. Es más, estaban muy por delante de nosotros... Y te lo digo desde la experiencia personal, ya que por aquel entonces mantenía contacto con muchos amigos de aquel país e incluso había escrito algunos artículos en varios medios especializados.

Después pasaron por la época de las dictaduras militares, la Guerra de las Malvinas, y por unos políticos que eran/son del mismo "pelaje" de los que tenemos ahora por aquí... Y aquel maravilloso país hoy es una simple "caricatura" de lo que fue y que pasará también aquí si no intentamos remediarlo.

Bueno, los "buitres" siempre han existido... ¿Te recuerdo a cómo llevaron los intereses en España hace poco más de dos años? Lo mismo en Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda...

Ahora viendo lo que está sucediendo con los tipos de interés, me pregunto: ¿Los HdP de SIEMPRE no sabían por aquel entonces hacía donde iban a derivar y que era el momento de meter el "hachazo"? Todo lo que ha sucedido desde entonces parece confirmarlo... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (2 Nov 2014)

Mi humilde opinión de lo que ocurrió la pasada semana es que se dieron tres actos simultaneos perfectamente estudiados:
Por un lado dan por finalizado el QE3 rn USA, a la vez Japon, satelite de USA dice que lanza un nuevo estímulo economico ( que casualidad() y al mismo tiempo tiran los precios de los MPs a primera hora de la mañana por debajo de sus soportes.

Todo orquestado, quieren seguir con la fiesta, y hoy es Japon el que hace QE mañan Europa, y cuidado con pensar que los MPs son reserva de nada.

saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Está claro que estaba todo "concertado", pero hoy día son tan estúpidos o tan prepotentes que les da igual que se les vea la "cola"... Y sabiendo cómo funcionan las cosas en este mundo, se hacen "comparativas" entre diferentes activos y estaba "descontado" por TODOS los "actores" y aquí incluyo también a China: la gran beneficiada de todo lo que está sucediendo y me he hartado de comentar que hay muchos acuerdos e intereses cruzados entre las "élites" anglosajones y ese país que tiene de "comunista" lo mismo que los "huevos" de M.H..A...

Bueno, los MPs son "reserva de valor" y SIEMPRE ha sido así... Otra cosa es que se busque el "enriquecimiento" a través de ellos. Lo que debemos tener muy claro es que si esto está "concertado" a los niveles que sospecho, pues la entrada en los MPs debe ser escalonada y sin prisas, pero sin pausa... es decir, poco a poco. Está claro que parece que entraremos en una Deflación "diferente", es decir que lo será, pero también tendrá una característica que ya se está dando: fuerte Inflación en nuestros bolsillos... Y la habrá a través de los servicios básicos (Luz, Gas, Agua, etc.) y los Impuestos directos e indirectos. Cualquiera puede comprobar un recibo de este año con otro de hace seis años... Para ¡flipar!

Dado que nos podemos encontrar en un "teórico" escenario muy deflacionario en un futuro muy cercano, no es nada descartable que sigan tumbando los precios de los MPs, especialmente del Oro, aunque la Plata puede verse también muy afectada si cae la demanda industrial. Por eso mismo, no hay que "calentarse" y promediar a la baja en poca cantidad.

Considero que ahora mismo debe prestarse más atención a acumular cosas más esenciales y que pueden tener mucho VALOR en escenarios económicos adversos: Despensa, Medicinas, Ropa, Calzado, etc. Es decir, lo que nos es útil en el día a día y los MPs para un "mañana" que no sabemos cuándo llegará. Aunque yo soy de los que piensan que no tardará demasiado...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (2 Nov 2014)

Sé que no es muy elegante pegar intervenciones de otros foreros, pero me ha parecido curioso el punto de vista del forero. Parece coincidir en la forma, aunque quizás no tanto en el contenido:



Janus dijo:


> Sin aventurarnos demasiado, vamos a dar una visión clara de qué se puede hacer a futuro (luego que cada perro se lama su cipote).
> 
> Estamos en un mundo muy, pero que muy endeudado, y esas deudas hay que pagarlas. Con dolor (deflación) o sin demasiado dolor (inflación). Conviene aclarar que a quién de verdad beneficia la inflación es a los gobiernos porque son quienes tienen sus pufos a fixed rate. El resto de los mundanos estamos anclados a tipos variables.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Es un buen comentario, pero hablamos de lo mismo desde diferentes "conceptos", por tanto podría ser en la forma, pero no en el contenido. Voy a puntualizar lo siguiente:

1º) La Deuda Global es IMPAGABLE y, de momento, se "conforman" en cobrar los intereses y es que el principal me temo que lo tienen que dar por perdido...

2º) Los intereses de los Gobiernos también son variables... ¿A qué interés se pagarán los Bonos españoles de hace dos años y los de ahora? Y es que en buena parte del mundo se paga un fuerte sobreprecio por sus Bonos. No es lo mismo Japón que España o Uruguay... Está claro también que las empresas y la gente en general siempre pagarán más por sus créditos y eso ya forma parte de la ESTAFA GLOBAL...

3º) La diferencia entre ricos y pobres ya está establecida en el mundo desde hace YA MUCHO TIEMPO... Es más, los últimos datos conocidos indican que NUNCA ha habido tanta DESIGUALDAD como ahora en Occidente. Y me imagino que a otra "escala" -y mucho más miserable- debe suceder en otras zonas del mundo

4º) En nuestro país poco queda por vender y viendo las cifras sobre la precariedad en la población... ¿Qué más nos queda? Como no sea la pura ESCLAVITUD...

5º) ¿Acumular capital y cash? Si eso es lo que hace falta que circule... Y luego si no hay manera de rentabilizarlo (que no me vengan con Bolsa y demás mandangas...), pues todos sabemos lo que significa la EROSION... ¿No?

6º) El dinero que no se ha rentabilizado, es decir que ha permanecido PARADO, es devorado fácilmente por la Inflación, vamos que es de básica de Economía. Por tanto, la "fórmula" que indica es la misma por mí propuesta y la diferencia estriba en que yo aconsejo adelantar las compras en el tiempo. La "teoría" económica dice que hay que
comprar en Deflación y no cuando aparece la Inflación, puesto que cuando ésta la sucede suele hacerlo de forma desbocada y, por cierto, hemos dejado en el "tintero" otra posibilidad nada descartable y que se llama Estanflación...

7º) ¿No comprar Oro y Plata? Tócate los "cojones", cada cuál debe comprar aquel "activo" que le pueda ofrecer una "seguridad", ya sean MPs, latunes, alcohol o condones...

En fin, para qué seguir... ¡Ojo! que el comentario es bueno y está bien formulado, pero lo que yo he comentado es diferente a lo de este forero.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2014 at 21:17 ----------

Y Putin hablando muy CLARO... Destacaría sus referencias al Nuevo Orden Mundial y, sobre todo, que ve inevitable el estallido de una guerra mundial...

- IMPRESIONANTES DECLARACIONES DE PUTIN HABLÁNDOLE CLARO A LAS ÉLITES OCCIDENTALES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Parri (2 Nov 2014)

Aunque ponga 2 valores para ponerse corto en el Dax el post de Llinares va mucho más allá. Como sigan apareciendo los trolls mucho por su blog va a dejar de escribir. Toca mucho los cojones.
Dos valores alemanes para ponerse corto - Rankia

Rusia lo tiene claro. Acumular.
Rusia acumula reservas de oro al mayor ritmo desde 1998

Un interesante artículo de gurusblog.
BCE: de la inflación de precios a la del valor de acciones y deuda pública

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.
FOFOA: Happy Halloween

Vamos a tener un largo tiempo de bajada del crudo, ha entrado en 1ª bajista y estas señales no suelen fallar, aunque visto lo visto ya no hay nada seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- España dentro de 10 años: lo que va del terror al pánico - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7256Itemid=143

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (3 Nov 2014)

El escenario que se plantea, que llevamos temiendo desde hace tiempo, plantea ciertos problemas, por lo menos en mi situación y en la del 90% de la población, al vivir en una ciudad estas se van a convertir en una trampa mortal para los que nos tengamos que quedar, y aquí no estamos organizados en milicias como los americanos, aquí vamos cada uno por nuestro lado, excepto los malos que se unirán para controlar todo lo que puedan haciendo la vida, si es que nos la respetan, prácticamente imposible.

El otro día decía alguien en otro foro, el del oro creo, que lo mejor es comprar un finca cultivable con vivienda en Rep. Dominicana, por ejemplo, enterrar allí nuestras ahorros metaleros, tener listo el pasaporte, y cuando esto vaya mal…. salir por piernas para nuestra salvaguarda. 
Para mí es harto complicado, yo si que he cogido tercer metal, no se si para usarlo contra alguien, o para en un momento dado evitar sufrir para mi y los míos.
Hace 50 años yo vivía en un pueblo, con mis padres y mis 5 hermanos, teníamos gallinas, cerdos, conejos, huerto y en el pueblo había vaquería, carnicería, panadero etc, prácticamente éramos autosuficientes, salvo por la luz y poco más, recuerdo ir de caza con mi padre, y también en verano ir a los ríos de alrededor a pescar barbucones, o ir con los tirachinas a matar pájaros, mas tarde la carabina de aire comprimido. Teníamos la mitad de la mitad de dinero que ahora, pero su uso era limitado, pero éramos infinitamente más libres que ahora. Hoy esto es implanteable, en mi pueblo ya no dejan engordar cerdos, las vaquerías están prohibidas, prácticamente es una ciudad en escala pequeña. Si algo ocurre los de los pueblos estarán prácticamente igual de jodidos que los de las ciudades, porque la dependencia a la que estamos sometidos nos hace que no podamos reiniciar una vida de autosuficiencia.
El almacenar comida, que es una solución, te "garantiza" alargar por un tiempo la agonía, y luego que? No se pueden almacenar alimentos para tiempo indefinido, ni medicamentos, aparte que los vándalos estarán al quite de quien tenga para arrebatarselo si o si.

Sinceramente no lo veo mal, lo veo peor.


----------



## nando551 (3 Nov 2014)

Este video es viejo pero me gusta lo que dice el tipo. 
Hace una imagen de la situación (válida hoy y mañana aunque fuese de ayer)

Además solo por pura coincidencia, no vayan ustedes a ser malpensados, le hicieron la jugarreta en HALLOWEEN los de M F Global, y seguidamente dijo: *TU NO POSEES TU DINERO... a menos que no lo tengas en tu bolsillo*.(min 13:30)
GERALD CELENTE - Guerra con Irán es el comienzo de la 3ª Guerra Mundial. Subtitulado español.s - YouTube

Les gusta utilizar "el cuchillo que corta resistencias como mantequilla" a modo de celebración. Y para que no se note, hacen los japos una QE y el tema de la manipulación queda resuelto con la pantalla japonesa.

Es de risa todo se imponen sanciones economicas a los secuaces de los que hacen el dinero. Si no se les prohibe la actividad no se va a conseguir nada.

LLega un punto en que uno se empieza a preocupar y para mi puede ser este, esta guerra de divisas tiene que contar con putin si o si, porque no veo otro punto de inflexión. El pueblo con paguita y "furbol" no es que se apañe, es que se apalanca.

Yo me preocupo por una razón, si siguen lanzando toneladas de metal/papel para destrozar el precio, que no extrañaria, las mineras van a quebrar porque no van a poder asumir pérdidas.

Cuando sean malvendidas y biencompradas por los mismos que hicieron bajar el precio, nos podríamos encontrar con que *los mismos que tienen la impresora tengan también ahora la mina*.

Y en esta situación ya todo les beneficiaría. Porque estaríamos en un callejón sin salida.
Actualmente el 80% del oro aprox está en manos privadas, la mafia bancaria no puede comprar todo el oro y plata, pero puede comprar el medio de hacer los metales.
Aparte de que si tienen las minas, toda la manipulación reinante hoy en dia, que consiste en imprimir, evadiendo mediante papelitos los mecanismos para que salte la alarma del oro, teniendo la mina tendría poco sentido y estarían a sus ancha imprimiendo a su antojo.

A donde ha ido todo el dinero recaudado por el IRS?
Yo creo que en parte a hacer del mundo como esta.
Recomiendo este video encarecidamente para que tomen un punto de visión más amplio del contexto en el que estamos de manipulación y sangrado económico a la casi inexistente ya clase media.
America Freedom to Fascism, Subtitulado en Español - YouTube

La constitución de eeuu prohibe extrictamente impuestos sobre el salario y sueldos de los cuidadanos estadounidenses y deberian de excarlelar y devolver cada $ y posesión que fue tomada.

En un principio eeuu fue una republica en la que el 1% no podía arrebatarles los derechos al 99% restante.
LA IDEA DE LA DEMOCRACIA FUE ODIADA porque el 51% podía arrebatarles os derechos al 49%.
Con la falsa bandera de la democracia se metieron en Irak, Afganistan... a apropiarse de sus campos de petróleo.
Democracia es igual a NWO.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (3 Nov 2014)

"Para mí es harto complicado, yo si que he cogido tercer metal, no se si para usarlo contra alguien, o para en un momento dado evitar sufrir para mi y los míos"

Buen día forero

Kon todo el respeto...dezir ésto no es razonable. Si lo piensas realmente, tienes k replantearte un par de kosas. Entre otras,visitar un médiko. Y te lo digo muy seriamente.

Hay k tener mutxa kalma kon notizias y posibles eszenarios k se manejan. La tónika pesimista general de mutxos apuntes k akí se vuelkan hay k pillarla kon pinzas, hay k vivir HOY,karajo. La informazión debe ayudar a vivir mejor,no peor. A ser más feliz, no a vivir obsesionado. Si una previsión razonable del futuro ,del k nos vaya a afektar direktamente, hipoteka nuestro presente, la vaina no va bien. Kalma, k todo este kontexto de hekatombe a las puertas del portal no es sano , ni mutxo menos un hetxo...y en kaso de serlo, ni sikiera implikaría ,en gran parte de los kasos, situaziones personales de emergenzia insalvable, un poko de porfavor. 

A mí ahora, el ambiente metalero ya me pareze un foko de estrés sufiziente per sé ante el k hay k estar zentradito...e intentaré zeñirme al mismo para ver ké de positivo me puede aportar. Y es en la plata donde ahora mismo veo un kontexto interesante a sopesar. Su prezio, entrando en 15 pavos por momentos ( 2/3 de bajada desde máximos,vaya tela) está tasando de fakto el metal en base a su perfil meramente industrial...y eso obliga muy mutxo a reinterpretar ese metal. Reinterpretazión k puede ser de lo más positiva.

Ahora no tengo tiempo, pero pido kolaborazión en ese aspekto a los foreros más puestos en el partikular, bien para aklarar direktamente ziertos datos , bien para orientar al resto en su aklarazión. Entiendo k puede salir algo muy jugoso de trazar un perfil komerzial objetivo de la AG. En fin, daré la txapa al respekto...ver si os animáis y akotamos la enkruzijada platera kon azierto, k pinta kuriosota.


----------



## atom ant (3 Nov 2014)

Yo creo que no hay que comerse el coco demasiado, actualmente la plata de uso industrial está cubierta con la plata que producen las minas de metales propiamente "industriales" (cobre, zinc, plomo) por lo que un descenso de actividad se supone que no debía influenciarla demasiado...

en mi opinión


----------



## esseri (3 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay que comerse el coco demasiado, actualmente la plata de uso industrial está cubierta con la plata que producen las minas de metales propiamente "industriales" (cobre, zinc, plomo) por lo que un descenso de actividad se supone que no debía influenciarla demasiado...
> 
> en mi opinión




OK. Te apoyas en algún indikador de konsumo y/o produkzión para esa afirmazión ? Kómo se podrían obtener, si no ?

Mientras, dando esos datos por korrektos : 

1- La estabilidad de las mineras son, en kuanto a la nezesidad de plata industrial en k tanto se inzide desde akí komo muestra de la utilidad y salida komerzial del metal, irrelevantes. Pueden parar todas y la plata industrial no sufriría eskasez. 

2- Kon lo k los kostes de produkzión industrial de la plata serían zerkanos a ZERO,no ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Nov 2014)

Creo que los MP bajan por que da la sensación, cierta o no, de que la Economía Usana se recupera...subieron entre 2009 y 2011 es porque la cosa se descontrolaba y no había unidad de acción a nivel Mundial...


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (3 Nov 2014)

intesante... GRACIAS POR LA INFORMACION

---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 10:46 ----------

Gracias por la información.


----------



## meliflua (3 Nov 2014)

Esseri, creo que no he sabido expresarme bien, me explico, hace unos años fuí a ver una pelicula con mi mujer y mi hijo, The Road, con Virgo Mortensen, Charlize Theron y un niño, basicamente el contexto es en un mundo post holocausto, donde no hay nada, ni luz ni agua ni comida ni posibilidad de plantar nada pues es todo tierra yerma, lo que queda es gente que se come a gente, y que se han juntado en bandas que recorren los territorios para cazar a los supervivientes, en ese contesto, la madre, charlize theron, no aguanta mas y se suicida, el padre y el hijo abandonan su casa con lo que tienen y una pistola con tres balas, a pesar de todo el padre sigue inculcando al hijo valores, pero tiene reservadas las balas, primero para defenderse, pero en ultimo caso, para dar un fin rapido a el y a su hijo llegado el momento. Es en una hipotética situación similar a la que yo me queria referir, por supuesto en estos momentos no a lugar.

Nando551 muy buenos los dos videos, lleva tiempo verlos y asimilar lo que en ellos se expone.
Por lo que veo, da igual que seas previsor, en USA digo, y ahorres en oro, llegado el momento y en aras de la seguridad nacional te pueden confiscar todo, coches, casas, comida, dinero, oro plata ....... y no pasa nada, todo esta autorizado por el congreso americano. Ya ocurrio en 1933 con la confiscacion de todo el oro fisico de los americanos excepto joyas, que se fundieron y se guardaron en varios sitios uno de ellos Fort Nox, no hace mucho vi un documental sobre Fort Nox y tambien me dió que pensar. Sabiais que solo han dejado hacer una visita desde su construcción, hacia el 1974, que solo les enseñaron una camara, la nº 13 que supuestamente tenia 1.000.000 de onzas y punto, si supuestamente almacenan 150.000.000 onzas se supone que debe haber otras 149 camaras como la nº 13 y fisicamente no caben. En ese documental se cuestiona la realidad de las reservas de oro americanas, es más, se piensa que ya no son de ellos, sino que se vendieron hace tiempo.

Yo no se si en España ha ocurrido algo similar a lo largo de la historia, quizas Fernando que sabe de historia lo sepa, a lo que voy, no se yo si llegado el momento nuestros gobernantes se inventaran una ley para prohibir a la población poseer MPs fisicos, bajo pena de carcel, espero que no lleguemos a la situación en la que hoy estan en EEUU, donde se pasan los derechos y libertades de los ciudadanos por el forro de sus caprichos. 

buenas noches foreros.


----------



## nuevonesto (3 Nov 2014)

Meliflua, como pequeno off topic te recomiendo el libro de The Road. La pelicula es genial (aunque perturbante), y el libro es aun un poco mas aspero.


----------



## nekcab (3 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> "...
> Yo no se si en España ha ocurrido algo similar a lo largo de la historia, quizas Fernando que sabe de historia lo sepa, a lo que voy, no se yo si llegado el momento nuestros gobernantes se inventaran una ley para prohibir a la población poseer MPs fisicos, bajo pena de carcel, espero que no lleguemos a la situación en la que hoy estan en EEUU, donde se pasan los derechos y libertades de los ciudadanos por el forro de sus caprichos.
> 
> ..."



Yo no tengo claro que en España el Gobierno se molestara. No es lo mismo EE.UU o el N de Europa, donde precisamente por la influencia del carácter protestante y su relacción con el dinero, allí el oro es socialmente aceptado como una reserva de valor. Cosa que creo, en España no llega a tanto, salvo claro los gitanos, pero no dejaría de tratarse de una excepción.


----------



## meliflua (3 Nov 2014)

Intentare pillarlo, la pelicula es bastante dura, de hecho mi hijo salio algo jodido del cine.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 21:00 ----------

Os dejo este enlace del Robot Pescador.

MOVIMIENTOS EXTRAÑOS EN EEUU ¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE ALGÚN TIPO DE CATACLISMO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Tons (3 Nov 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Creo que los MP bajan por que da la sensación, cierta o no, de que la Economía Usana se recupera...subieron entre 2009 y 2011 es porque la cosa se descontrolaba y no había unidad de acción a nivel Mundial...




Pues si alguien cree que la la economia usa se recupera .... tambien se creera que la bolsa esta en máximos por dicha recuperación :XX::XX::XX:

El impacto del QE en una imagen


----------



## esseri (3 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Esseri, creo que no he sabido expresarme bien, me explico, hace unos años fuí a ver una pelicula con mi mujer y mi hijo, The Road, con Virgo Mortensen, Charlize Theron y un niño, basicamente el contexto es en un mundo post holocausto, donde no hay nada, ni luz ni agua ni comida ni posibilidad de plantar nada pues es todo tierra yerma, lo que queda es gente que se come a gente, y que se han juntado en bandas que recorren los territorios para cazar a los supervivientes, en ese contesto, la madre, charlize theron, no aguanta mas y se suicida, el padre y el hijo abandonan su casa con lo que tienen y una pistola con tres balas, a pesar de todo el padre sigue inculcando al hijo valores, pero tiene reservadas las balas, primero para defenderse, pero en ultimo caso, para dar un fin rapido a el y a su hijo llegado el momento. Es en una hipotética situación similar a la que yo me queria referir, por supuesto en estos momentos no a lugar.



Diskulpa,hombre...es k desayunarme kon un hombre armado barajando "ahorrar" sufrimientos a los suyos...bufff...me ha deskolokado totalmente. Y vamos, ni por asomo kería ofender, sólo llamar a la kalma a alguien por si estuviese más "bajo" de lo deseado al otro lado, k un bukle oskuro nos puede pillar a kualkiera...pero es k ultimamente estoy konvenzidísimo de k mutxa gente ennegreze su ánimo en el foro muy por enzima de lo razonable, k kon tanto katastrofismo, tenemos serio riesgo de konvertirnos en unos zenizos...y tampoko es plan. 

Perdona la alusión direkta, supongo k una kosa así, debería haberla tratado en privado y no he sabido elegir términos o modos. En fin, kortozirkuitox del internék, mea kulpa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: En el mundo durante todas las épocas han existido confiscaciones de MPs. Y en España han "abundado"... Te pondré dos ejemplos históricos, uno más antiguo y otro más moderno.

A mediados de Mayo de 1492, en tiempos de los Reyes Católicos, se informó de que existía un tráfico de Oro y Plata, especialmente en la frontera con Portugal y se avisó para que extremará la vigilancia con el fin de evitar que los judíos sacarán metales preciosos. Una vez consumado el éxodo se ordenó una investigación que dio como resultado el convencimiento de que todos los guardas de la frontera, incluyendo a Diego de Vera, alcalde mayor de sacas de Badajoz, eran responsables de cohecho y que permitió a los judíos la exportación de grandes sumas de Oro y Plata.

Y en nuestra Guerra Civil, en 1937 durante el Gobierno Republicano de Negrín, tienes el "Decreto de Nacionalización de Divisas y Oro" y que obligaba a los ciudadanos a entregar el Oro "en pasta o amonedado". Fueron entregas en depósito y muchos las cambiaron por "papel"...

Por tanto, nekcab, no demos por imposible algo que ha sido bastante "normal" a lo largo de la Historia...

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (4 Nov 2014)

Recuerdo haber escuchado a mi padre que mis abuelos tuvieron que entregar las pocas monedas de plata que tenian a cambio de billetes. Mas que una confiscacion pura y dura fue algo como que los duros de plata no valian para la compra y los billetes si y la gente hacia el cambio sin pensarlo mucho.
Si quisieran hacer algo asi hoy, como saben si tienes plata?
Por los pagos online?, y si esa onza que compre por internet la he perdido? . Y si la he comprado en el rastro ? 
Y si lo que pretenden es tirar por los suelos el precio del oro y la plata para que veamos que no van a valer nada y la gente los entregue voluntariamente a cambio de papelitos de colores???


----------



## tremenk (4 Nov 2014)

alicate dijo:


> Recuerdo haber escuchado a mi padre que mis abuelos tuvieron que entregar las pocas monedas de plata que tenian a cambio de billetes. Mas que una confiscacion pura y dura fue algo como que los duros de plata no valian para la compra y los billetes si y la gente hacia el cambio sin pensarlo mucho.
> Si quisieran hacer algo asi hoy, como saben si tienes plata?
> Por los pagos online?, y si esa onza que compre por internet la he perdido? . Y si la he comprado en el rastro ?
> Y si lo que pretenden es tirar por los suelos el precio del oro y la plata para que veamos que no van a valer nada y la gente los entregue voluntariamente a cambio de papelitos de colores???



Si la tienes en casa no creo que sepan cuanto tienes.


----------



## ramsés (4 Nov 2014)

¿Puede esta noticia tener algo que ver con una subida de los MP?.
Lo digo por si esta negativa a comprar deuda, por parte de la FED, puede hacer caer el dólar USA, que sería la señal del fin de la burbuja de dólares.
La Reserva Federal posa punt final al seu programa de compra de deute
PD: Lo siento que esté en catalán.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Hola, ramsés: No, eso ha sido precisamente el causante de la caída de los MPs, más el "relevo" proporcionado por Japón... Además, te has de fijar en que el USD está con una "fortaleza" que ni los americanos podían soñar hace escasas fechas... Creo que a esto lo llaman "ingeniería financiera".

Y dejo un interesante enlace y que lo será especialmente para esseri...

- Trends In Silver Demand By The Solar Photovoltaic Industry - Forbes

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

- El Titanic se hunde: no hagan caso a los violines - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante enlace y que lo será especialmente para esseri...
> 
> - Trends In Silver Demand By The Solar Photovoltaic Industry - Forbes
> 
> Saludos.



Absolutamente espléndido y klarifikador el link,Fernando. Mil grazias.

Se me okurre una pregunta : Se afirma k las minas de plata proveen el 75% de la oferta mundial. Ese otro 25% de dónde sale ? Sería el rendimiento "residual" de explotaziones de otros metales k apuntaba atom ant ...o habría más fuentes ? Entiendo k la oferta mundial de plata no es la produkzión mundial,sino la plata k sale a la venta : Entraría en ello la oferta de dueños partikulares de plata y/o grandes poseedores tipo Komex ?

Un saludo.


----------



## nando551 (4 Nov 2014)

Tremendo post.

139 GW x 2,8 MM oz= 389,2 MM oz a nivel mundial= 12.104,2 TM gastadadas en paneles desde poco más allá del año 2000.

18,6 GW-0,8 GW= 17,8 GW x 2,8MM oz= 1.550 TM que llevan gastados los chinos en solo 3 años.
China se dirije hacia los 70GW en 2017.
70 - 18,6 = 4.476 TM es lo que se estima que gaste china en 3/4 años.

Tomando las 30.418 toneladas de producción anual, que aportó ladrillofilo y comparándolas con las 12.104 toneladas que se llevan gastadas en paneles en poco más de 14 años de momento no parece mucho.

Pero si tomamos la prevision de que en el 2018 la energia fotovoltaica total instalada, en unn escenario intermedio pueda situarse en torno a los 375 GW en 2018, saquen nº.
375 GW - 139 GW = 236 GW que aumentará en total del 2014 al 2018.
236 GW x 2,8MM oz = 20.550,88 Toneladas en 4 años =5.137,72 toneladas que se gastarán en cada año (al principio será menos y al final será más según la previsión).

30.418 toneladas de producción anual - 5137 toneladas que se van a gastar en paneles solares = 25.281 Tn quedarán en total.
(5.137/30.418)*100= 16,88% del total.
Más del 15% de la producción total de plata irá destinada a paneles solares.

Saludos y disculpen los seguros errores del cálculo.

PD: respecto a lo del 75% se saca de las minas de plata puede haberse interpretado mal, porque tengo entendido que el 25% se saca de las minas de plata y un 75% de la plata extraida total, lo hace indirectamente mediante subproducto de minas de cobre, plomo. zinc...


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> .
> 
> PD: respecto a lo del 75% se saca de las minas de plata puede haberse interpretado mal, porque tengo entendido que el 25% se saca de las minas de plata y un 75% de la plata extraida total, lo hace indirectamente mediante subproducto de minas de cobre, plomo. zinc...



Es importante aklarar ese dato,pues los kostes de produkzión y presiones de kotizazión de unas y otras minas serán distintos, en funzión de la interpretazión de los kostes de la plata extraída en los balanzes de ese tipo de minas.

Si los benefizios de la plata son preszindibles para las minas de otros materiales, esa produkzión de plata nunka parará y la kotizazión a la baja sólo afektará a las puramente plateras.


----------



## nando551 (4 Nov 2014)

Si por ejemplo tenemos un exceso de bienes (oferta) y un deficit de compradores (demanda) y cada vez baja más el consumo,porque cada vez ha menos poder adquisitivo,
ya que la inflación si se midiese igual que los ´80 estaríamos en 2 digitos...
Esto se tiene que ir traduciendo en que el consumo vaya disminuyendo y la vez los materiales requeridos para su fabricación también disminuya, y entonces nos encontramos con que debe de ir disminuyendo el aporte de plata de estas minas de plata en subproducto al mercado, y si la demanda de plata en paneles y electronica se sigue ampliando su uso, nos encontraríamos con que las 30.418 Tn irían disminuyendo la candidad de plata en una proporcion mucho mayor de lo que pudieran estar dejando de extraer hoy por hoy muchas minas plateras que están en quiebra porque no pueden extraer por debajo de 15$.
De momento en estos tiempos que corren nos encontramos con que la tele ya no dura 3 años ni el coche 6-7.
Yo creo que esto ya está sucediendo pero está siendo amortiguado por la creciente demanda en paneles y el nivel de vida que toman en oriente.

Se puede dar el caso que baje tanto la produccion industrial, que la demanda total de plata requerida para la fabricación de paneles solares, deje de ser de una previsión media del 16% a vete tu a saber 30-50%,


Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (4 Nov 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Si por ejemplo tenemos un exceso de bienes (oferta) y un deficit de compradores (demanda) y cada vez baja más el consumo,porque cada vez ha menos poder adquisitivo,
> ya que la inflación si se midiese igual que los ´80 estaríamos en 2 digitos...
> Esto se tiene que ir traduciendo en que el consumo vaya disminuyendo [...]



¿Has querido decir "deflación de dos dígitos"?

Vivimos una deflación extraña. Todo lo privado baja debido a la escasez de demanda y todo lo que pertenece a lo "público" (estado, autonomías, ayuntamientos, etc.) o está mamandurreado (gas, electricidad, etc.) sube a gran velocidad, con frecuencia y sin piedad para la clase media.
Los sueldos bajan y suben los precios de todas las cosas de las que no puedes librarte (impuestos, energía, ibi...), a la vez que los margenes de beneficio de las empresas no-enchufadas adelgazan hasta niveles casi insostenibles. Esto no es deflación, es miseria.

¿Como era la cadena de situaciones inflacionarias: deflación -> estaflación -> hiperinflación? ienso: Que algún forero vierta sus conocimientos sobre mi ignorancia, si no es molestia.

En cuanto a como evolucionará el precio de los metales, pues seguro que el oro y la plata van a subir. Cuando lo harán o hasta cuanto bajarán antes de hacerlo es otro tema. Lo harán cuando todo empiece a reventar, ya no sirvan los trucos de magia financiera y las putas que engordan el PIB tengan que seguir bajando los precios.
Se dice que podrían seguir con QE durante 20 años más, pero mi percepción a "pie de calle" es que la gente está cada vez peor. Y seis años más de degradación son muchos años a este ritmo...

Siempre he creído que estaban usando la técnica de las ranas y el cazo de agua caliente. Pero también he creído que las élites extractivas, al vivir desapegadas de la realidad, no tienen ningún control sobre su avaricia, con lo cual, al bajar cada vez más la producción que es posible extraer de los "remeros". No serán capaces de controlar su ansia de mamandurrias y acabarán intentando comerse las ranas estando vivas aun.


----------



## pisces (4 Nov 2014)

Hola de nuevo a todos,

Estamos de nuevo ante la discusión de valor y precio, precio y valor tanto del oro como de la plata y si son útiles como ahorro.

Para empezar el precio de cotización de estos dos metales no reflejan ni los costes de explotación. Como os dije hace tiempo, cada vez hay que buscar más hondo, más profundo y con muchas más penalidades. Además dejan impresa una huella ecológica y social nefasta. Esto es un hecho. Quien quiera verificarlo, carretera y manta. (Fernando ya sabe de que hablo). 

Otro asunto distinto es si os están llevando a confusión el precio que cuatro Hijos de P. desgraciados establecen desde sus despachos. Otro asunto es que un Estado Mafioso, Podrido hasta la médula y para Nada soberano, haciendo uso y abuso de su poder coaccionador, os obliguen a usar o prohibir en detrenimiento de vuestra libertad. Porque eso ya es otra historia.

Si os vais a guiar por el precio y no teneis paciencia, olvidaos de los metales. Os van a marear y amargar todo lo que puedan y más. Vosotros mismos que ya sois adultos.

Respecto al mad-max, en los países fallidos tomando cuatro precauciones puedes vivir relativamente tranquilo. No hace falta andar con una recortada a todos los sitios. Es mucho más importante pasar desapercibido porque sino por muchas artes marciales, recortadas, bazookas y demás cacharros vas a conseguir que cuatro críos hasta arriba de pegamento te cojan el arma y te la metan por el ojal. No exagero, así que relajaos.

Y otra cosa, solo estais con la matraca del lado negativo de la gente de ese mad-max, pero también, cuando menos te lo esperas la gente es mucho más solidaria y más dispuesta. No es tan egoista como en el supuesto mundo desarrollado. Tenedlo en cuenta.

Por último un enlace que me gustó y corto la matraca:

Una profeca quevedesca

Saludos


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (4 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Trends In Silver Demand By The Solar Photovoltaic Industry - Forbes



EL artículo es aplicable a día de hoy...pero, ¿mañana? Como ya se ha ido comentando otras ocasiones puede ser que encuentren sustituto industrial para la plata. Hay quien apunta al grafeno, hay quien apunta a otros menos capaces pero que por precio salgan más a cuenta si la plata se torna "cara"...


----------



## meliflua (4 Nov 2014)

pisces dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos,
> 
> 
> Una profeca quevedesca
> ...



Magnifico artículo, profetico, o simplemente que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Si por ejemplo tenemos un exceso de bienes (oferta) y un deficit de compradores (demanda) y cada vez baja más el consumo,porque cada vez ha menos poder adquisitivo,
> ya que la inflación si se midiese igual que los ´80 estaríamos en 2 digitos...
> Esto se tiene que ir traduciendo en que el consumo vaya disminuyendo y la vez los materiales requeridos para su fabricación también disminuya, y entonces nos encontramos con que debe de ir disminuyendo el aporte de plata de estas minas de plata en subproducto al mercado, y si la demanda de plata en paneles y electronica se sigue ampliando su uso, nos encontraríamos con que las 30.418 Tn irían disminuyendo la candidad de plata en una proporcion mucho mayor de lo que pudieran estar dejando de extraer hoy por hoy muchas minas plateras que están en quiebra porque no pueden extraer por debajo de 15$.
> De momento en estos tiempos que corren nos encontramos con que la tele ya no dura 3 años ni el coche 6-7.
> ...



Es sobre eso , en la koyuntura de mínimos aktual de la plata, sobre lo k vengo insistiendo y lo k podría prestarse a reinterpretar El Prodúto. 

Faktores importantes a priori :

1- prezio de merkado
2- kostes de produkzión /provisión del merkado.
3 - evoluzión del atxitxarrado sektor minero e inzidenzia en produkzión/eskasez...y welta al prezio.

En la aklarazión del punto 2 está el tomate.


----------



## meliflua (4 Nov 2014)

La plata, despues del petroleo, es la materia prima más versatil, no solo se usa para placas fotovoltaicas, el único problema que veo a ahorrar en plata es que abulta 73 veces más que el oro, hoy, y si quieres hacer una buena hucha pues llega un momento que no sabes donde atesorarlo.

saludos

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 14:05 ----------

el otro día alquien en el foro, no me acuerdo quien, aludía a algo que puede tener algo de sentido.
A estos precios las minas estan acumulando perdidas millonarias, llegará un momento que tengan que cerrar o/y vender sus empresas, ese será el momento para que los del NWO, se hagan con las minas de MPs, y entonces ya tienen su impresora de oro y plata, y podran volver a fijar el precio del oro sin necesidad de extraerlom, simplemente seguir con su oros y platas de papel, y los demas debemos suponer que explotan las minas, Realmente les hará falta explotar las minas si son de ellos y pueden fabricar tantos papeloes de oro y plata como quieran?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Excelentes comentarios los que hoy he leído. Lástima que no tengo tiempo para debatir sobre ellos, pero SI que haré un pequeño comentario.

# 1 euro 100 pesetas: Me temo que NO HAY MAS TIEMPO... ¿Qué quiero decir con ello? Pues, al ritmo que vamos, no parece que le quede mucho tiempo al mundo que conocemos y luego vete a saber lo qué vendrá, si es que viene y cómo lo hace...

Llevo tiempo oyendo lo del Grafeno, pero no veo que se haya avanzado mucho al respecto y aquí también entran las consideraciones de carácter "comercial", por tanto los intereses entrecruzados que puedan existir. Te lo digo porque hoy en día sabemos que muchos electrodomésticos (es un simple ejemplo) se fabrican con fecha de "caducidad", es decir se utilizan determinados componentes más malos y baratos para que determinen su "durabilidad". Todos sabemos de lo que hablo y parece que en Francia ya se van a iniciar medidas para intentar regular este asunto, es decir que los electrodomésticos lleven "fecha de caducidad".

Volviendo al Grafeno, lo que sabemos es que llevan mucho dinero invertido y que los científicos no se ponen de acuerdo en varias de sus aplicaciones y luego piensan lo mismo que yo: es muy difícil que su teórico potencial pueda rápidamente convertirse en una realidad... En cualquier caso, por poder, podría ser... También antes podríamos llegar a Marte.

Por lo demás, amigo, espero que todo te vaya bien. Hacia tiempo que no sabía de ti.

# Rattus: Vivimos un mundo muy extraño donde conviven distintos escenarios, aunque sean contrarios entre sí y eso puede pasar en pequeñas zonas geográficas. Un ejemplo, a nivel "micro": supongamos una pequeña población de España. Allí conviven personas que viven al mismo tiempo, pero en "otra" realidad -la suya- y es que unos vivirán Deflación, otros Estanflación y otros ya conocen la Hiperinflación. Depende de factores tan "sencillos" como tener vivienda o no, o lo peor que es haber sido desahuciado; tener trabajo o no, o ya estar "fuera" del "circuito" por cuestiones de edad o salud, etc., etc.

Y nando551 tiene mucha razón en lo que comenta. Coge cualquier producto de los años 80 y compara su precio actual. Luego, unas simples operaciones matemáticas te permiten aplicar la inflación total y también anual. En EE.UU. hace muchos años que se dedican a ello y está más que demostrado.

# pisces: Muy bueno tu comentario. En el hilo es conocida mí afición por Quevedo y muchas veces me he definido como "quevediano" y tu comentario me ha recordado lo que enlazo a continuación:

- La Isla de los Monopantos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Desde luego, parece que fue un "visionario" en este tema.

# esseri: Llinares ya publicó un artículo muy interesante sobre lo que quieres saber. Te lo enlazo y recuerdo muy bien ese artículo porque ya traté sobre lo mismo en este hilo por esa época.

- La plata en peligro de extinción - Rankia

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 14:25 ----------

# meliflua: El comentario al que aludes es de nando551 y es que él es muy "conspirativo"... ¿verdad, nando551?

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

El merkado se surte de :

Mineras de plata
Mineras de otros metales kon la plata komo lukro residual. ( O no ? )
Poseedores de metal.

Los kostes de produkzión de las mineras de plata,en prinzipio, no son determinantes.Lo determinante es a ké prezio el merkado garantiza su aprovisionamiento.

Un prezio mínimo más azertado vendría dado por la produkzión de mineras no plateras,pues éstas,kuando menos, se aprovetxarán de gastos fijos k exige su explotazión prinzipal k inzidirán ZERO en el koste de extrakzión de su plata "koyuntural". Estos kostes serán muy inferiores a los de las plateras...salvo k éstas enjuguen también sus balanzes en otros metales. Un konzéto inizial para identificar el koste de la plata "K" (koyuntural) , podría responder a la separazión/refinado de la plata ,evitando así kostes de perforación,akzeso,etz...k son inherentes a la búskeda del material prinzipal. ( deskonozko el prozeso).

Por último, también los poseedores de onzas/barras podrían surtir a un merkado k paga a la baja. Salvo manos débiles zirkunstanziales, k no deberían representar gran parte de este grupo, los tenedores "VIP" podrían ser

1- Partikulares ( ahorradores/ejpekulaórej ) 
- los k difízilmente soltarán su tesooorooo si se enkuentran en promedios muy por enzima del predio aktual.
- himbersoreh previos a Lehman ( kuya perspektiva de lukro habrían rebasado ampliamente en fetxas anteriores a hoy...y no lo han hetxo ,ion lo k difícilmente surtirán este merkado y aún menos si sigue bajando )

2- Vendedores de futuros k deben apokinar kon sus responsabilidades. ...y kreo k estos son el nudo del lío y los agentes klave en una posible eskasez.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

- Greenspan: Oro subirá y bancos centrales sin independencia


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> ...estos precios las minas estan acumulando perdidas millonarias, llegará un momento que tengan que cerrar o/y vender sus empresas, ese será el momento para que los del NWO, se hagan con las minas de MPs, y entonces ya tienen su impresora de oro y plata, y podran volver a fijar el precio del oro sin necesidad de extraerlom, simplemente seguir con su oros y platas de papel, y los demas debemos suponer que explotan las minas, Realmente les hará falta explotar las minas si son de ellos y pueden fabricar tantos papeloes de oro y plata como quieran?



Ni lo dudes...lo k no admitirán serán kortox irrisoriox sobre su tesoooorooooo komo hazen ellos ahora. El k gane un korto al sistema, se lo kobrará en metal...eso sí, a prezios fiat siderales ( si retuerzen el prezio sin tenerlo, el día k se lo tengas k komprar ,ni te kuento)

Gaztelumendi ya apunta k el día k la tortilla dé la welta, los enemigos de hoy serán los mejores aliados ( dedukzión Newtoniana a la k me apunto,pero kon reservas...eso sí,muy ilustrativa ).

De kualkier modo, no es debate para ahora. El aktual, entiendo k es k lo demenzial del txantxullo ha llevado o está azerkando el prezio platero a unos niveles de "autosufizienzia" en los k un himbersor partikular podría responder de zierta influenzia. Bastante más importante es para ello konozer usos industriales konkretos y sus nezesidades/konsumos respektivos.


----------



## ramsés (4 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El Titanic se hunde: no hagan caso a los violines - Blogs de Valor Añadido



Pero, según el enlace, el hundimiento de los bancos centrales del mundo, conduciría al hundimientos de:
¿Las bolsas?
¿La deuda de cada país?
¿La subida de los MP?

PD: como curiosidad, 
esseri, ¿no te funciona la tecla c, sólo puedes usar la k?


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

pisces dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos,
> 
> Estamos de nuevo ante la discusión de valor y precio, precio y valor tanto del oro como de la plata y si son útiles como ahorro.
> 
> Para empezar el precio de cotización de estos dos metales no reflejan ni los costes de explotación. Como os dije hace tiempo, cada vez hay que buscar más hondo, más profundo y con muchas más penalidades. Además dejan impresa una huella ecológica y social nefasta. Esto es un hecho. Quien quiera verificarlo, carretera y manta. (Fernando ya sabe de que hablo).



Kreo recordar k estabas familiarizado kon la parte el prozeso de produkzión en origen y todo eso... Podrías profundizar en lo k komentas azerka de lo desekilibrado de los kostes de explotazión ? Además de lo razonable o no de los prezios, kreo k puede indikar mutxo sobre la "zintura" k kien distorsiona los prezios podría tener para seguir iwal o no. Otro k el software k "siempre baja" se ya topado ya kon el faktor humano o no anda lejos...y aunke enkajen sus zifras a kapritxo en el papel/komputador , en la práktika no podrán hazerlo mutxo mås.


----------



## chema1970 (4 Nov 2014)

*Evolución del precio de los metales*

Pienso que no importan tanto los precios de producción, son muy relativos a la mano de obra y al combustible, pienso que mientras suba el dolar, y todavía le queda un 10-15% seguirán bajando los MP...


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

@fernando

Pareze k Linares en el link k adjuntabas, adjudikaba una problemátika pareja paralela a las mineras de zink,plomo,etz...por sus propios konfliktos de prezios.


----------



## clapham (4 Nov 2014)

La produccion de electricidad en China cae , no aumenta . Y la produccion industrial en todo el mundo tambien cae , no aumenta , porque no hay pedidos .
Se ha alcanzado un Peak productivo porque no hay mercado . 
Ya no se puede fabricar mas , porque no hay quien lo compre . El PIB yanki aumenta a un 4 % pero la mayoria esta en stocks , no se vende .
De las 900 millones de onzas de plata que se " consumen " en el mundo solo 250 millones se destinan a monedas y barras , hay demanda a 16 $ porque a ese precio esta barata , pero si sube a 25 $ se acabo la demanda 
porque si la plata es escasa , el dinero ( para comprarla ) lo es aun mas 
En cuanto al oro , a China no le interesa que el precio del oro suba y tampoco va a tirar demasiado de la cuerda ( demandar mas oro del que le pueden suministrar los yankis ) porque China ( militarmente ) es un tigre de papel 
y tiene una montana de dolares que se convertirian en abono .
A China no le interesa que el precio del oro aumente , esta comprando , pero no esta pujando por el . Asi que todavia no habemus colapso
La FED ha detenido la impresora , esto es una magnifica noticia para China que tiene liquidez , quien volvera a comprar deuda usana ? China 
A cambio EE UU le regala a Pekin una deflacion mundial apocaliptica para que los chinos compren a precio de ganga lo que quieran . 
y de paso joden a Rusia , que ve como sus materias primas caen . 
A EE UU no le preocupa China , pais atrasado militarmente , pero le horroriza que Rusia le adelante militarmente . 
La caida de las commodities impide que paises como Rusia , Turquia , Brasil , Kasajastan , etc tengan ingresos extra y compren oro . 
Asi que China tiene via libre . Ya lo dijo Jim Rogers , hasta el 2015 no piensa comprar oro ( ni el ni yo ) Pero claro ...lo dice el clapham y le acusan de troll . Ay Jesus dame paciencia ...:rolleye:


----------



## nekcab (4 Nov 2014)

Alan Greenspan dijo:


> ...
> Pregunta: ¿Por qué los bancos centrales todavía tienen reservas de oro?
> 
> Greenspan: “Esta es una pregunta fascinante.” “El oro siempre ha sido aceptado como medio de pago sin otras garantías.”
> ...



Si el boss lo dice...

Como apunt esseri, en la medida que el valor de la plata es un subproducto dependiente de otros metales como Cu, Zn y Pb... Y no sólo eso:



Fco.Linares dijo:


> "...
> Cada año, de momento, se produce 10 veces más plata que oro, pero el oro se atesora por completo y la mitad de la plata desaparece metida en muchos productos: misiles, *chandals, calcetines, vendas*, aparatos de electrónica, etc. ¿Tiene sentido la diferencia de precio?"



Desconocía esos otros usos. Como apunta "clapham", sólo 1/3 del uso de la plata es como reserva de valor, 2/3 a producción de manufacturas. Semejante tesitura se me escapa como será la relacción simbiótica una vez que la estracción de plata esté en las últimas. ¿Llegaría a un tope a partir del cual se dejaría de vender esa plata?

Vaya lio...


----------



## meliflua (4 Nov 2014)

Jim Rogers no dice que vaya a comprar en el 2015, el dice que "I,m waiting for a total despair of gold." osea cuando nadie lo quiera el lo comprará a mejores precios, esa es su respuesta. Obviamente el no va decir a la plebe cual es su estrategia.
Lo mismo está comprando ya, vete a saber.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 18:27 ----------

Os dejo este enlace.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: DESPLOME DE ORO Y PLATA DISPARA DEMANDA FÍSICA

En este artículo, habla que tanto el oro como la plata estan en backwartion, = escasez, pero no entiendo que si la gente demandam, y no hay, en teoria, los precios sigan cayendo,.

Algun entendido que me lo explique porfa


----------



## clapham (4 Nov 2014)

Quien compra oro ? He mirado la web de mi dealer y tiene cientos de soberanos de 2015 a la venta . O sea ...no estamos en " venezuelizacion " del oro , corre corre que se acaba . El occidental ignora el oro .
Asi que solo compran oro los paises del Oriente , porque es una tradicion 
para ellos ( India para las bodas ) y China porque " da suerte " .
Pero en Occidente solo los burbujistas , y no todos sino los metaleros burbujistas y tampoco todos , sino los burbujeros metalistas con ingresos extra y tampoco todos , solo los burbjuistas metaleros con ingresos extra y sin cargas ...ufff compran oro .
Suponer que este grupusculo insignificante de personas puede hundir el sistema financiero mundial es de una arrogancia " pablemista " que echa pa atras 
China quiere el oro del mundo , pero tiene que conformarse con lo que hay 
asi que a razon de 1000 Tn al ano al sistema financiero le quedan algunos anos mas de agonia , vale ...eso significa que aquellos que esten en el bunker ya pueden ir saliendo y vivir la vida . 
Uropa ( con UK ) esta en recesion . Si UK se va ( aunque se quede ) seguira en recesion y la destruccion del tejido productivo seguira imparable 
La gente se ha cubanizado , ha dicho ..que consuma su P.m...prefiero la terracita , el guarapo y que " me paguen la paguita " . Asi que la Elite esta feliz . tiene a una masa ovina subvencionada y controlada .
por un cuenco de arroz y tarifa plana el ganado es feliz gobierne quien gobierne y si despenalizan la marihuana volveremos a los 80s , que tampoco eran tan malos . 
La deflacion sera para laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo . Europa se esta japonizando en una espiral deflacionaria BRU TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL
La elite dejara que la deflacion arruine al 90 % de los producotres , para luego comprarlos y darle al botoncito again .


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

@nekkab

1/3 vs 2/3 vs reserva de valor vs Dinero Weno...ésas ambiwedades k no definen nada kon prezisión ponen en su justo valor el akojonante link de Fernando de esta mañana a la info de Forbes sobre konsumos en la fotovoltaika,porzentajes,produkzión,etz. Las plakas solares konsumen entre un 10 y un 15% de plata extraída o por extraer de akí en 4 años. Si alguien tiene info parezida k afirme ion la misma precisión k en kalzetines y txándals se va A NEZESITAR el 51/56 % restante de la produkzión mundial hasta esos 2/3 de uso industrial...bienvenido sea. Mientras tanto,puñetas y puñetitas.


Kon datos así en la mano, k nunka serán todos,pero se podrían ampliar mutxo,se podría akotar el riesgo de la himbersión en plata a día de hoy hasta niveles ínfimos. Y hablo sólo de la plata,por su espezial coyuntura de prezio y utilidá.


----------



## nekcab (4 Nov 2014)

esseri:

Intento entenderlo en el sentido que apuntas, pero hay un párrafo en el artículo que enlazó Fernando que tampoco me lo deja claro:



Trefis Team dijo:


> "...
> The pace of adoption of solar energy and consequently demand for silver from the PV industry, is contingent upon a number of factors. These include policy support for solar energy, competitiveness of solar power versus conventional sources of electricity generation and the price of silver itself."



Ese crecimiento al estar vinculado al precio de la plata en sí... si estamos hablando que el mismo proceso de desarrollo de la E.Fotovoltaica implica necesariamente mayor coste en la plata (mayor consumo), ambas parecen anularse (una por depender de la otra, y la otra por ser más cara).

Y luego lo de los calcetines... que me ha 'matao'. Es verdad q entra otra variable: el consumo. Con una crisis global (prueba de ello nos encontramos a China y el descenso en su producción -y eso que teóricamente no hemos alcanzado el punto álgido de crisis- )... dicho consumo se reduce, y al reducirse, ya no se hace tan evidente la necesidad de consumo de E.Fotovoltáica. No sé...


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

En el link de Llinares, a kolazión del grafeno, éste apunta k kon la plata sin pasar de 100 pavos, ni grafeno ni hoxtiax . O sea, k hasta sextuplikar su prezio,no habría rival industrial.

Y ello,apuntando en todo momento el estado embrionario del grafeno k hoy no daría la talla de utilidá k se le supone kuando sea debidamente desarrollado.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Hola a todos: Esta noche con más calma (o eso espero...) intentaré entrar a debatir en algunos de los comentarios de hoy. Desde luego, cada vez le dais más nivel y uno se ve más imposibilitado -por falta de tiempo- de atender a muchas de las cuestiones planteadas.

Ahora me voy a "centrar" en clapham. Este es un conforero que cuando está "normal" (y que no me "malinterprete"...) es un tipo muy coherente en sus comentarios, aunque "patina" mucho cuando los lleva al extremismo. Me explico, clapham: a mis órdenes he tenido a varios "veteranos" cubanos de la guerra de Angola (y entre ellos era conocido como el "Coronel"...) y que eran la versión "cubana" de Rambo y, la verdad, es que si estuvieron en Angola fue en lo que los militares llamamos las "unidades de mal vivir", es decir, Cocina, Subayudantia, etc. Con esto te quiero decir que cuando hablamos de temas parecidos al Madmaxismo lo debemos hacer desde vivencias personales o cuanto menos "cercanas" y es que de lo contrario prefiero leer algo de Ciencia-Ficción...

Clapham, si no creo recordar mal, el primer "metalero" que te dio "chance" en este foro fue "menda lerenda", hasta que un mal día (no fue nada "coherente"...) me insultastes y no paso nada... Te devolví el insulto con mucha elegancia (la que te falto) y te recuerdo lo del "espejo" (supongo que lo utilizas). Bueno, aquello está olvidado, al menos por mi parte, y supongo que también por tu parte.

Y ahora voy a entrar en tu último comentario:

1º) Tienes un "dealer"... ¿No? Es decir, que digas lo que digas, sigues interesado en los MPs... Parece que ahora en el Oro. Bien, claro que se pueden encontrar monedas de Oro a la venta y porqué no tendría que haberlas... Ahora bien, por favor, dime cuál es el % por encima del Spot. Aquí, en España, se nota bastante y también la caída en la recompra (luego, hablamos de los "judíos"...).

2º) Oro y Plata se compran tanto en Oriente como en Occidente... Quizás, hay una variable que ignoras, deliberadamente o no, pero "clave": el "anonimato". Conocemos las "trazas" de Oriente, pero ni tú ni nadie me puede demostrar que esas compras estén efectuadas por los Bancos Centrales de China y de la India. Es más, sabemos que es la demanda PRIVADA la que parece que está detrás de esa demanda y, en el caso de China, mientras no se publiquen sus cifras oficiales actualizadas todo no deja de ser pura y simple ESPECULACION... ¿No?

3º) Los Sistemas financieros, al igual que los sociales, políticos, etc. claudican SI o SI con el paso del tiempo y lo hacen antes si están "carcomidos"... Y el actual es una mierda pinchada en un palo. No caerá por los "metaleros", y que no son tan "pocos" en el conjunto mundial: ¿O te dejas a los que pertenecen a la India y a China...?. Lo hará simplemente por PUTREFACCION y el cuándo ni tú ni yo lo podemos saber, pero es tal la PESTILENCIA que dudo que le quede mucho, aunque aquí entra un "período" de años...

4º) Respecto a la "alusión" sobre la falta de "valores" en las sociedades occidentales (también en la cubana...), tienes tu parte de razón, pero todo es susceptible de "cambiar" y siempre ha sido así históricamente... Yo pienso que la gente acabará "rebelándose" contra esta situación que es inaguantable desde un punto de vista humanista. Y sino al tiempo...

5º) ¿Deflación? Sí, porqué no, pero ya he explicado que eso va por "barrios". En mí caso, y ahora mismo, me perjudica más la Inflación "real" y todo depende de lo que uno tenga... ¿No te parece?

Otro ejemplo, diametralemente opuesto: una familia que haya sido desahuciada de su casa (arrastrando encima la correspondiente deuda "heredada"), con hijos menores, y con una "paguita" de 426 Euros... ¿No es eso Hiperinflación? Pues, así en España hay mucha gente y también en muchos países del mundo: la pobreza se está extendiendo y eso siempre ha tenido un efecto hiperinflacionario sobre la economía doméstica...

Y aquí lo dejo por ahora.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 19:56 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Que tal cambiar el próximo título del hilo por: "Involución del precio del oro"?



¿Por qué? Si entendemos el significado de "Evolución" = Cambio o transformación gradual de algo. En el caso del Oro, si lo aplicamos al "precio" ya es válido y si lo hacemos sobre el "valor" (que es una cosa distinta) más de lo mismo...

Además, al "autor" -"menda lerenda"- ya le parece adecuado el titulo y lo que realmente importa es el "contenido" y al que no le guste... a otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrew_Martin (4 Nov 2014)

Buenas,

Antes de nada, agradecer a todos por mantener este hilo (para mí, el mejor de burbuja) y agradecer a los moderadores por la no-chincheta :abajo:. Al final no ha hecho falta.

Bueno, al lío, os dejo un informe sobre la producción y demanda anual de plata (sorprendente que casi el 20% sea reciclaje) sacado de silverinstitute.org

Sobre los usos industriales de la plata se puede comprobar que se mantiene bastante neutral (si descontamos el uso en fotografía, soldaduras y electrónica) alrededor de 240 M de onzas/año. Imagino que los paneles solares de los que hablábais los contabilizan en este apartado.


Saludos a todos


----------



## karlilatúnya (4 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Jim Rogers no dice que vaya a comprar en el 2015, el dice que "I,m waiting for a total despair of gold." osea cuando nadie lo quiera el lo comprará a mejores precios, esa es su respuesta. Obviamente el no va decir a la plebe cual es su estrategia.
> Lo mismo está comprando ya, vete a saber.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 18:27 ----------
> ...



La verdad es que parece como si el demonio estuviera metido en el tema de los mps,nada sigue patrón alguno...yo por si acaso sigo comprando,no sea que vuelvan a subir de golpe y se acabe la oportunidad...lo mismo estoy equivocado,¿quién sabe?ienso:


----------



## pisces (4 Nov 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Kreo recordar k estabas familiarizado kon la parte el prozeso de produkzión en origen y todo eso... *Podrías profundizar en lo k komentas azerka de lo desekilibrado de los kostes de explotazión ? *Además de lo razonable o no de los prezios, kreo k puede indikar mutxo sobre la "zintura" k kien distorsiona los prezios podría tener para seguir iwal o no. Otro k el software k "siempre baja" se ya topado ya kon el faktor humano o no anda lejos...y aunke enkajen sus zifras a kapritxo en el papel/komputador , en la práktika no podrán hazerlo mutxo mås.




Si te refieres a análisis numéricos imposible. 

No sé si ya lo sabías pero ésto lo conté en su día:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11774025-post1558.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11860942-post1652.html

Si quieres que te matice algo más concrétame.


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2014)

pisces dijo:


> Si te refieres a análisis numéricos imposible.
> 
> No sé si ya lo sabías pero ésto lo conté en su día:
> 
> ...



Pues sí k me refería a números. Kería hazerme una idea de a partir de ké mínimo es mejor parar...k seguir extrayendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Hola. Andrew_Martin: Gracias por tu comentario y aportación. Discrepo sobre lo de la puta "chincheta"... Y es que a muchos -sobre todo a mí- nos "obliga" a tener el hilo actualizado y eso requiere tiempo. De la otra manera, ya está "disponible" sin tener que buscarlo y luego no tiene sentido que este hilo sea "discriminado" respecto al otro cuando está teniendo un mayor seguimiento. En fin, el calopez ese y sus moderadores ya sabrán lo que hacen...

Saludos.


----------



## pisces (4 Nov 2014)

Esseri, por si te sirve de algo, si te puedo contar una anécdota de una explotación mediana.

Te puedo contar que esa explotación, con escasos recursos, se negaron a proveer de plata a un intermediario gringo a 18$/onza. 

Que ellos no bajaban a 600m de profundidad para regalarlo. 

Preferían seguir extrayendo plomo, estaño, etc y con eso seguir subsistiendo a duras penas. Preferían guardarse la plata para mejores tiempos porque sabían perfectamente que esos precios no eran reales. Estos mineros el 90% eran analfabetos, pero de tontos ni un pelo. Su sueño era retirarse con la plata aunque estuviera en las vetas más peligrosas y doy fe de ello. Eso en cuanto a una mina de mediano tamaño explotada en forma de cooperativa.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Vamos a facilitar algunas informaciones que os interesarán...

Esta va sobre un conflicto que está AHI y que no suele aparecer en los medios informativos, aunque SI en los que se dedican a la Geopolítica, Militares, etc. Otro motivo más que yo veo para que los BRICS no acaben de "consolidar" y tampoco sean "alternativa" de NADA...

- DOS SUPERPOTENCIAS NUCLEARES AL BORDE DEL CONFLICTO…Y NO SON LAS QUE TU CREES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Esta es muy interesante sobre el tema del Oro Suizo...

- Where Is Swiss Gold?

Y ésta también sobre el mismo tema, pero ofrece también el resultado de la última encuesta sobre el Referéndum del 30 de este mes. Se hizo el pasado 31 de Octubre y los resultados fueron: 47% en contra vs 38% a favor. Y un 15% de indecisos.

Ya avisé que no le veía mucho "porvenir" a esa propuesta y es que hay que conocer un poco las "peculiaridades" de Suiza y después opinar... En cualquier caso, aún queda tiempo para que suceda lo imprevisible...

- Swiss gold bugs: Careful what you wish for - INDEPENDENT VIEWPOINT - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (4 Nov 2014)

La vez pasada que visite Cuba fuia a ver un babalawo , para que me quitara mal de ojo y brujerias ...me dijo : " clapham , tu tienes una personalidad pendular , todavia estoy averiguando que significa eso " 
Voy a contestar al " fernando " porque nobleza obliga . A ver ...yo nunca he dicho que he dejado de ser metalero . Ser metalero es como ser judio , aunque no quieras , aunque vayas a la iglesia y te bautices sigues siendo judio 
lo que digo es que tal vez estemso equivocados .
Mike Maloney , David Morgan y otros no hacen mas que hablar del regreso del patron oro y del colapso de las monedas fiat .
Espana . La peseta nunca tuvo convertibilidad , ni en oro ni en plata . 
La circulacion de monedas se regia por el Decreto de Figuerola y la circulacion de billetes por el Decreto de Echegaray . La " convertibilidad " estaba a discrecion del Banco de Espana . Por tanto , no se puede volver a un patron oro ue nunca estuvo en vigor . El patron oro , por si solo no garantiza 
una mayor produccion de bienes y servicios , eso lo garantiza un sistema politico y empresarial que no sean corruptos y una ciudadania educada en los valores del ahorro y el consumo inteligente .
Habria que cambiar a los politicos , a los banqueros , a los empresarios y a los consumidores y luego : poner el patron oro . 
Muchos esperan un colapso total y simultaneo de todas las monedas . Pero lo que esta ocurriendo es un colapso por partes . 
En el mundo hay 182 monedas fiat . Algunas estan colapsando , es cierto ...
pero otras no . La gente huye del peso argentino , del bolivar y del rublo y se refugian en el dolar . Por tanto , lo que pierde una moneda fiat , lo gana otra y el sistema fiat se mantiene a flote . 
Cada vez que una moneda fiat periferica colapsa hay una moneda fiat que sale beneficiada . La gente no se rebelara contra el sistema , porque la gente no tiene ni puntera idea de que va el mambo . 
Japon lleva 20 anos en deflacion . Y le han dado a la impresora hasta quedarse sin tinta y que han conseguido ? NADA . 
La poblacion japonesa esta envejecida y no le da la gana de consumir . punto 
En los proximos 5 anos , casi 75 millones de yankis se jubilaran 
la generacion del baby boom y tampoco les dara la gana de consumir . 
La clase media esta desapareciendo y con ella el consumo . Los pobres no consumen y cada dia hay mas pobres y gente arruinada .
Todo eso crea una situacion de exceso de oferta ( stocks y produccion ) y una demanda menguante . Deflacion . 
La poblacion europea no consume porque a) esta envejeciendo b) los que pueden consumir o sea , los jovenes estan en paro . 
La inflacion puede tardar bastante en llegar . Y ya dice el refran : hay mas tiempo que vida


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Nuevo "hachazo" y no hace tanto que se avisó sobre lo que podía venir... De momento, ni "tocarlo". En la Plata tengo otras "perspectivas" porque lo que sucede alrededor de ella es totalmente "surrealista"...

- El oro en 1.150... ¿Y ahora qué, 1.100-1.000? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (5 Nov 2014)

clapham dijo:


> La vez pasada que visite Cuba fuia a ver un babalawo , para que me quitara mal de ojo y brujerias ...me dijo : " clapham , tu tienes una personalidad pendular , todavia estoy averiguando que significa eso "
> Voy a contestar al " fernando " porque nobleza obliga . A ver ...yo nunca he dicho que he dejado de ser metalero . Ser metalero es como ser judio , aunque no quieras , aunque vayas a la iglesia y te bautices sigues siendo judio
> lo que digo es que tal vez estemso equivocados .
> Mike Maloney , David Morgan y otros no hacen mas que hablar del regreso del patron oro y del colapso de las monedas fiat .
> ...



bipolar, aquí se llama trastorno bipolar.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 11:38 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> bipolar, aquí se llama trastorno bipolar.



Pero tu no tienes eso, tu eres tonto todo el tiempo


----------



## meliflua (5 Nov 2014)

La oz de plata a 15,3$, ya estamos en los precios de 2010, y todavía queda recorrido a la baja hasta los 5$ oz del 2000, esto es una bajada con dos webs bien puestos.

De momento a esperar hasta el 30 de Noviembre y luego volver a pensar que hacer.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 12:37 ----------

el oro a 1146$ oz, prácticamente igual que en el 2010,(1.096 $ oz) pero si ves el gráfico desde el 2000 partimos de un precio de 200$ oz, También es una buena bajada.

Lo mismo digo, a esperar el total despair o gold, para comprar.

Por mi parte cierro el mercado de momento.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 13:10 ----------

Esseri, he encontrado esto en internet, no se que fiabilidad puede tener, no obstante lo cuelgo y que cada uno lo valore.

SRSrocco: In the Face of Irrational Paper Markets, THE COMPLETE COST FOR MINING SILVER | SilverDoctors.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 13:17 ----------

y este otro sobre el oro

GOLD MINERS WILL NEED $3,000 IN FIVE YEARS TO BE PROFITABLE | SilverDoctors.com


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba... 

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA FIEBRE DEL ORO Y LA PLATA

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (5 Nov 2014)

Buenas noches:

De los articulos subidos hoy a la red, todos muy interesantes, se pueden sacar varias conclusiones muy claras.

Las mineras estan perdiendo pasta a porrillo, sus costes de extraccion se doblan cada 5 años, extraen mas profundo, gastan más y rinden menos, y para mas inri, cada dia el metal vale menos.

El coste de produccion de la onza de plata esta en el entorno de los 17$,luego a estos precios cuanto mas sacan mas pierden.

Es mas rentable comprar la plata a la competencia, y almacenarla, que extraerla directamente.

Las acciones de las mineras de MPs estan en caida libre

Por otro lado, la demanda de oro y plata fisicos se dispara en todo el mundo, pero los precios de los futuros caen a plomo :8::8::8:

Es como si el mundo estuviera al reves-

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 19:33 ----------

En el año 2012 en la reunion que hubo en Australia de las mayores empresas mineras de oro del mundo, presentaron un informe en el cual reflejaban que las mineras necesitan un precio de 1300$ oz para subsistir, ademas, sus costes de producción se incrementan aproximadamente un 12% al año, mientras que su produccion total cae a un ritmo del 5% anual. Estos datos son sobre los datos entre los años 2006 a 2011, hagamos las cuentas

2012 1300*12%= 1456$/oz
2013 1456*12%= 1631$/oz
2014 1631*12%=1827$/oz
2015 1827*12%=2046$/oz

Esto suponiendo que el incremento de costes sea lineal, pero creo que no es asi, a medida que se va explotando la extraccion es mas dificultosa y los costos suben de manera exponencial.

Es solo un pensamiento en alto, que está claro qeu los hdp de los manipuladores no quieren ni oir hablar de ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Mira, la "conclusión" que yo saco de todo lo que está pasando en torno a los MPs y, muy especialmente, desde las medidas CONCERTADAS de los "trileros" de los Bancos Centrales, de momento de los de la FED y el BOJ (y aún nos falta "todavía" a los del BCE...), es que QUIEREN "tumbar" como sea el PRECIO de los MPs y eso es porque la percepción a nivel de "calle", y hablo de gente con conocimientos y "posibilidades", es que hay que "refugiarse" en lo que ofrezca VALOR, de ahí las compras MASIVAS por parte de "manos débiles" y eso no pueden permitirlo... Tienen que ATACAR el "precio" y en ello están y, de paso, cercenarán las pocas posibilidades que tenía el Referéndum sobre el Oro que ha de tener lugar en Suiza el próximo 30 de Noviembre.

Voy a dejar un enlace que es bastante "aclaratorio" al respecto y ya veremos si tienen los HUEVOS suficientes para llevar el Oro por debajo de los $1000 y donde yo lo voy a esperar si es que llega... Por cierto, si esto sucede en las mineras dedicadas al Oro, pues ya no hace falta hablar de las "plateras"... Van a ser muy interesantes los resultados trimestrales del 4º Trimestre y nos van a proporcionar bastante "luz" a futuro... tanto si es "positiva" como si no.

- Las apuestas bajistas en oro siguen siendo las preferidas | Investing.com

Y que no cunda el "pánico"... Vamos a "largo" (cada vez tengo más claro que no va a ser "tanto"...) y con dinero del que se puede prescindir... Y los que puedan que sigan promediando a la baja.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (5 Nov 2014)

I came across a chart in the August Edition of Outstanding Investments relating to senior gold miner cost breakdown per gold equivalent ounce for 2012.
It showed the following:-
Cash cost (actually extracting the metal) was app $621.00 per ounce.
Sustaining cost (maintaining existing projects) was $293.00 per ounce.
Exploration cost was $80.00 per ounce.
Selling and overhead (general costs, wages etc.) $55.00 per ounce
Development cost (constructing new mines) was $383.00 per ounce
Which adds up I think to $1433.00 per ounce.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 20:02 ----------

*Breaking Alert: US Mint SOLD OUT of Silver Eagles! 2 Million Coin Surplus Sold in Under 2 Hours! | SilverDoctors.com

otro enlace curioso y que hace saltar algunas alarmas

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 20:07 ----------

*Breaking Alert: US Mint SOLD OUT of Silver Eagles! 2 Million Coin Surplus Sold in Under 2 Hours! | SilverDoctors.com

otro enlace curioso y que hace saltar algunas alarmas


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Y el USD sigue "destrozando" al Rublo...

- El rublo acentúa su descalabro pese a que Rusia anuncia más subidas de los tipos - Noticias de Inversión

Y -¡ojo!- al Indice del USD... Va como un ¡cohete!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Demoledor artículo: Crecimiento falso, Dinero falso, Estabilidad financiera falsa, Creación de Empleo falso, INFLACION FALSA y Crecimiento de Ingresos falso...

Por cierto, el articulista me da la razón sobre lo que apuntaba recientemente sobre la Inflación y que donde se está centrando ésta es en la clase media... También refiere la brecha cada vez más amplia en la DESIGUALDAD entre las distintas clases sociales.

Vale la pena...

- Paul Singer Slams The Fake World: "Fake Growth, Fake Money, Fake Jobs, Fake Stability, Fake Inflation Numbers" | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 21:59 ----------

Para "reflexionar"...

- Has The West Been "Cornered?" | Silver Phoenix


----------



## chemachu (6 Nov 2014)

¿Tal vez esta sea la WIII? USA obligando a los rusos a quemar dolares para mantener el chiringuito a flote y China mientras mirando para otro lado... ¿es así o me equivoco?
Está claro que los pájaros de GS sabían algo cuando mentaron los 1050$ por onza...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

- Greenspan reconoce que los 'QE' no ayudan a la economía real - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Greenspan reconoce que los 'QE' no ayudan a la economía real - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala



No estamos imprimiendo dinero; sólo estamos ampliando el balance del banco federal. Pero, eventualmente, se convertirá en dinero impreso". Todavía no lo ha hecho, y de ahí lo fascinante del período actual


----------



## meliflua (6 Nov 2014)

Cuando en el año 1997 vendí mi empresa, me junte con alguna gente para invertir en bolsa, y "jugar" con la compra y venta de futuros sobre el ibex35. En aquellos años el dinero entraba y salía con gran facilidad, al final lo deje, perdiendo algo, pero aprendiendo mucho.
El mercado de FUTUROS, es un frente de guerra donde hay lobos y corderos, y normalmente los lobos se comen a los corderos, es un mercado donde para que uno gane tiene que haber otro que pierda, este hecho es incuestionable, si yo me pongo largo quiere decir que alguien esta corto, si yo acierto y gano, el otro pierde y viceversa.

Esto bien e al hilo de lo que está ocurriendo con el mercado de futuros de los MPs, es exactamente igual, todos aquellos que se pusieron largo en su día, o que están largo hoy, están palmando pasta a estallo, y los que están a corto están maximizando sus ganancias. Manipulación de los mercador? puede, no lo se. lo que si tengo claro es que los lobos se están dando un festín con los corderos y estos están pidiendo SACAME DE AQUI ANTES DE QUE ME ARRUINE, dejando hasta la hijuela.
No se cuanto más puede durar este festín, está claro que los hacedores de mercado, es decir los dueños de los mercados de derivados ya sea de indices, o de materias primas, tienen todas las de ganar, y mientras los corderos sigan a contracorriente los lobos seguirán llenando sus bolsillos con las ruinas de los corderos. Los buenos traders que siguen la tendencia ganan, los demás pierden, y el mundo sigue girando.


----------



## esseri (6 Nov 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> La teoria es muy bonita y tambien me la se,pero te olvidas de un detalle muy importante.Para mi no se puede comparar un futuro del Ibex que ES ALGO NO ENTREGABLE con lo que puede ser el volumen alucinante porque como dices es una suma cero,con un futuro del oro o la plata QUE SI ES ENTREGABLE y donde la ley manipulada de la oferta/demanda de los mercados esta por debajo de la LEY DE LA NATURALERA de la autentica oferta/demanda.Y ese punto es clave.



Sip...desde fuera, la naturaleza físika de esas apuestas es todo un korsé para malabares y enkajes de bolillos de 2a,kuarta y kinkuagésimokuarta dimensión.

Alguien sabe si jurídikamente hay obligatoriedad de satisfazer esos kontratos kon metales...o la letra pekeña kontempla su resoluzión en Fiat ? ( y/o kon ké penalizaciones )


----------



## meliflua (6 Nov 2014)

Os dejo este enlace, creo que es interesante, va de manipulación.

They


----------



## esseri (6 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Os dejo este enlace, creo que es interesante, va de manipulación.
> 
> They



Según éste, se puede exigir una auditoría públika de las reservas de oro USA. Apunta konkretamente a Txina komo reklamante.

Alemania, los kojonex : timadita y kalladita ( mientras no konste públikamente k su oro no está, dispondrá de representaziones virtuales de todo pelaje kon los k mover ese importe, konseguir garantías, finanziaziones, enkajar balanzes,etz...)


----------



## atom ant (6 Nov 2014)

aing... que disgustito tengo con la platuki


----------



## esseri (6 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> aing... que disgustito tengo con la platuki



Kuente,kuente...no se reprima.


----------



## atom ant (6 Nov 2014)

Disgustito relativo,,, estoy largo en $16 y ahora en 15 me pondré un poquito más.

tengo la sensación de que cuando no escribo en el hilo, participa más gente y los comentarios son mucho más interesantes...:rolleye:


----------



## esseri (6 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> tengo la sensación de que cuando no escribo en el hilo, participa más gente y los comentarios son mucho más interesantes...:rolleye:



Jojojo...ya, "no eres tú,kari...soy yo" . Kién no ha dáo boleta así alguna vez. 

Non kola, meu neno. A seguir instruyendo y tekleando, eskakeáu.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Te animo a que sigas posteando y es que tú eres de los "viejos", por tanto con más motivo y si se ha llegado hasta aquí es por la contribución de muchos foreros, aunque muchos de ellos ahora no posteen o lo hagan poco, pero me consta que nos siguen.

Respecto a tus "largos" sobre la Plata, pues vete a saber... En principio, a corto plazo puede que ganes dinero o cuanto menos cubras las pérdidas que pudieras arrastrar si tu entrada fue en el entorno de los $16. A medio y largo plazo es muy pronto para "pronosticar" algo, máxime con la que está "cayendo", e insisto en que van a ser muy determinantes los resultados de las mineras durante el 4º Trimestre y las posteriores reacciones... Porque debieran haberlas y sino habrá que poner en duda muchas de las cosas que rodean a esta industria.

Mientras, no hay que descartar un rango ¿"estable"? entre los $16 y los $14... Aunque la velocidad en esta caída ha sido muy abrupta y hoy no hay NADA "seguro" en los mercados. Para los que vamos en "físico" y sin plazo predeterminado, pues no pasa nada ya que seguirán estando "atesorados"... Además, muchos los tenemos por si "acaso"... Si esto no "revienta", algunos nos habremos equivocado o ¿no?, pero alguien ya los "heredará" y les dará el uso que más le convenga.

Dejo un enlace y que es "demostrativo" de que "manos fuertes" ya sabían lo que venía... Vamos, más de lo mismo, es decir lo de SIEMPRE: Muchas gacelas y pocos leones...

- ETF de oro más grande sufre la mayor salida en octubre 2014

Saludos.


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (6 Nov 2014)

Interesante tema..Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Y el Indice del Dólar a un paso batir los máximos anteriores establecidos el pasado 1 de Febrero de 2009... ¡Incomprensible!


----------



## atom ant (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, bueno, si no he escrito en las últimas 48 horas es porque he estado y estoy bastante ocupado, no se van a librar de mis tan facilmente.

y con la plata lo mismo, la posición inicial de momento es mínima... me duele casi más que los goldman iluminati HDLGP, consigan su nivel

saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (6 Nov 2014)

Próximo nivel base, 800 ??? .... la verdad es que yo lo veo en caída libre, estamos ante una crisis tan grave que esta reventando niveles y -Materias- tanto al alza como a la baja , sencillamente no hay mercado cuando el que parte y reparte se queda con la mayor parte recomprando sus propias acciones poniendo su nivel en Bolsa en la extratosfera. La falta de crecimiento de China no cuela por que porcentualmente el 7% de crecimiento de China éste año equivale al 12% de hace 10 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, dmdp78: Hombre, niveles en torno a los $800 me parecen muy lejanos ahora mismo... ¿Verse?, claro que se pueden ver, pero no sé, tengo la "sensación" -que no "seguridad"- de que no va a llegar hasta ahí. Quizás, el suelo lo podamos ver un poco por debajo de los $1000, pero creo que es aún pronto para adelantarnos a los acontecimientos. De momento, lo mejor es esperar y, por otro lado, me cuesta creer que las mineras vayan a extraer al precio que indicas... Eso o nos están mintiendo en los costes de extracción, aunque eso último me cuesta bastante darlo como posible y es que la mayoría son empresas cotizadas y con accionistas de referencia.

En cualquier caso, dmdp78, dejo un enlace que nos da mucha, pero mucha "luz" sobre lo que está sucediendo y todo se centra en el mantenimientos descarado de las Bolsas por parte de los principales Bancos Centrales...

- Bolsas trucadas - Blogs de Información privilegiada

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a dejar una selección de noticias...

Esto es muy interesante...

- Rebelion. "Las clases superiores buscan disminuir el costo del trabajo"

Para los interesados en las acciones mineras...

- Es hora de reconsiderar las acciones de las mineras de oro | Investing.com

Y los resultados del 3er Trimestre de Great Phanter Silver...

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/great-phanter-silver-reports-third-201500886.html

Los de Silver Standard...

- Silver Standard Reports Third Quarter 2014 Results | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (6 Nov 2014)

Vamos a echar una mano a este gran hilo de burbuja. Donde caben mucho más que metales. Un sitio calentito ahora que llega el frío.

Un artículo muy completo de silverdoctors.

Habla de todo lo que está pasando últimamente. Récord de venta eagles en 2 horas, las maples que también pronto se agotarán, las mineras, Arabia Saudí, el referéndum suizo.....

US Mint Caught Totally Off Guard By EPIC Wave of Silver Demand- Physical Market Screams No Mas! | SilverDoctors.com

Artículo sobre la espectacular retirada de registered (HSBC y Scotia)

HSBC y Scotia protagonizan gran retirada de oro del Comex

¿Quién gobierna? Nada que ya no sepamos.

¿Quién Gobierna? El ultimátum del BCE a Irlanda

Es una pena, todos vamos empobreciendo incluso en lugares donde ha habido menos corrupción y burbuja inmobiliaria.

Casi la mitad de los vascos corre riesgo de caer en la pobreza si dura la crisis. Deia. Noticias de Bizkaia..


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, Parri: Gracias por las aportaciones. Al leer el último de los enlaces he recordado un artículo que he leído hoy y que voy a enlazar. Como digo muchas veces: para "reflexionar"...

- QUIÉN ODIA A QUIÉN: UNA CLAVE PARA COMPRENDER QUÉ ES EL SISTEMA | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 22:22 ----------

Bueno, Parri, me refería al penúltimo enlace, ya que has añadido un cuarto... Por cierto, respecto al último, si esto está sucediendo en tierras vascas y también por aquí (Cataluña), qué no estará sucediendo en otras Comunidades del País... Realmente, una verdadera VERGÚENZA y en este país hace falta un cambio radical y que yo haría de "RAIZ"...

Y hace escasos momentos el Indice del Dólar acaba de marcar los 88,22, por tanto batiendo el anterior máximo del 1/2/2009 y ahora falta ver si bate los anteriores máximos que están en los 91,51 del 1/11/2005. Desde luego, ver para "creer"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Nov 2014)

Pues vaya con la profecía auto cumplida de GS, están "acertando" sus previsiones.

En fin, que se le va a hacer, con eso de que la parte que les corresponde en esto a los que mandan, es sólo incrementar ceros a esa cosa que llaman dinero, pues evidentemente tienen la sartén por el mango y pueden hacer lo que quieran.

Por supuesto, lo harán mientras la gente se crea el cuento y los que pueden hacer algo no les convenga discrepar porque les convienen los precios bajos para cargar. 

Nuevamente fui a ver mis MPs y comprobé que no han bajado ni una décima de gramo, siguen teniendo exactamente la misma cantidad de metal, así que he respirado aliviado.

Admito que esta bajada me ha sabido muy pero que muy mal, porque me ha cogido en bragas y con poco cash para hacer otro acopio, pero en fin, si los gurús de GS siguen "acertando", no tengo que preocuparme demasiado porque estos precios se mantendrán bajos (y con perspectivas de bajar más) entonces, podré guardar un poco del pienso que me dan mis amos para volver a cargar.

Aunque creo que los MPs serán más difíciles de conseguir, cada vez veo más tipos de monedas donde hay que esperar al menos un par de semanas para que te las puedan servir (a lo que hay que sumar el tiempo de envío), a mí en lo particular no me gusta esa dinámica de compras, prefiero coger lo que hay en stock y que me lo envíen al momento (o recogerlo al momento de pagar), porque creo que esto tiene toda la pinta de petar de golpe y se puede quedar uno sin silla muy fácilmente.

Ya puedes tener contratos entregables, una factura de compra, una orden de entrega, un trato cerrado, etc. pero si cortan el grifo, se corta todo y lo único que tendrás será la devolución de tu dinero fiat (a lo mucho alguna prima por las molestias), es lo que suele suceder en las transacciones comerciales cuando no te pueden servir el producto.

Por ahí leo que la plata se puede ir a $10 e incluso a $5, con esta dinámica todo puede suceder, pero yo digo una cosa: ...los que compraron a $20 comprarán a $15 y junto con ellos comprarán más personas; los que compraron a $15 comprarán a $10 y se volverán a unir nuevos compradores; los que compraron a $10 comprarán a $5 y se volverán a unir nuevos compradores.

¿Qué quiero decir con esto?, pues sencillamente, el provocar la caída de MPs, lejos de conseguir que haya menos compradores, éstos se han incrementado (ya han petado la demanda de Eagles a precios actuales), así que espero ansioso esos $5, aunque dudo mucho que se puedan conseguir MPs físicos (incluso a $10), así que enciendo mi vela y preparo toda la carne para ese evento.

Por si acaso, seguiré haciendo compras habituales cada vez que pueda, no vaya a ser que por estar con el cuento de la lechera esperando esos $5, me quede sin MPs.

Porque al fin y al cabo... "más vale una onza en la mano que cien en contratos". 

Saludos

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 22:57 ----------

Joer, ahora he visto que el hilo de Ucrania tiene 485 páginas y va por los 5000 mensajes, y yo pensaba que pasando las 300 páginas y 3000 mensaje los hilos petaban.

Eso es buena noticia, podemos seguir con este hilo hasta el infinito y más allá...


----------



## Los últimos españoles (6 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los de Silver Standard...
> 
> - Silver Standard Reports Third Quarter 2014 Results | Seeking Alpha
> 
> Saludos.



_Achieved operating efficiencies at Marigold: Reported cash costs of $997 per payable ounce of gold sold, a reduction from $1,103 in the second quarter of 2014, demonstrating efficiencies in the mining operation._

Una reducción de 106$ en los costes de producción de una onza de oro de un trimestre a otro (un 10%) coincidiendo con una bajada del precio del oro.
¿Demasiada coincidencia? A ver si van a tener razón los foreros que no se fían de los costes oficiales de extracción y que hay intereses por parte de las mineras en hincharlos...

Por otra parte me ha venido una cosa a la cabeza. ¿Son las compañias mineras empresas "independientes"? ¿O son compañías que forman parte de otros trusts o conglomerados en los que tienen las zarpas metidas fondos de inversión, JPMogans, etc.? Porque si es así, da lo mismo lo que cueste sacar una onza. Ya que entonces formarían parte del cachondeo financiero mundial en el que la producción es la de menos mientras tengas acceso a la máquina de billetes.

P.D.: #fernandojcg, me leo hasta tus links en inglés 8:. Para que veas que algunos agradecemos (y aprovechamos) el esfuerzo que dedicas a este hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, Rattus: Ja,ja,ja... Has dado en el "clavo", pero "parcialmente" y es que lo que comentas podría ser válido para las "grandes" y de hecho es así. Soy un tipo muy informado sobre la minería y, por tanto, sobre los MPs, así que hay muchas cosas que no me "sorprenden"... Y es que hace MUCHISIMOS años que TODO está "controlado" por unas POCAS "manos".

La verdad es que podría extenderme mucho sobre este tema, pero es demasiado extenso y supongo que habrá tiempo para tratarlo en otro momento. "Pero" como SÉ de lo que hablo, os voy a dejar algo que posiblemente desconocéis y es "viejo" (del 2010), pero para que "flipéis"... ¿No?

- ¿Quiénes están detrás de la Barrick Gold?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Nov 2014)

La cuestión es que los costes de extracción no son uniformes, aunque a la larga siempre tienden a aumentar, puede haber vetas o filones que tengan más oro que el previsto o que no fue tan difícil extraerlo, eso puede ocasionar que la media baje en ese periodo.

El tema de la minería es muy diferente a la producción de una fabrica, ya que en una fábrica puedes medir tus costes de manera más fiable en comparación con una mina, lo que está claro es que cada vez te tienes que alejar más (o ir a mayor profundidad) y eso conlleva un incremento en el coste energético y un aumento en la inversión.

Que puede haber manipulación? Evidentemente a fin y al cabo es una empresa y ya sabemos como se las gastan algunas, pero hay un par de razones con la cual no hay manipulación que valga, y esas son la energía y que en general, la cantidad de oro obtenido por tonelada disminuye.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado lee mí último enlace y "piensa". En cualquier caso, si "ellos" están AHI más motivo para estar también nosotros... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Nov 2014)

Rattus, sin meterme mucho porque habría que ver el balance de cada minera y lo que gastan en diésel, pero el petróleo ha bajado hasta hoy alrededor de un 25% de precio, que vamos, afectar afectará al precio de producción seguro. No se si un 10 o un 20, pero algo afectará.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

NO, Ladrillófilo, no "cuela"... Son resultados del 3er Trimestre y en ese período el Petróleo Brent osciló entre los $112 y los $94...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado lee mí último enlace y "piensa". En cualquier caso, si "ellos" están AHI *más motivo para estar también nosotros... ¿No?*
> 
> Saludos.



¿Estás si acaso insinuando que dejémos a un lado nuestros respectivos becerros de oro, y pasemos nuestros ahorros a los fondos de inversión que aparecen en el artículo como si no hubiera un mañana?

jeje

NOTA: últimamente no paro de ampliar la lista de Cías. d ésas que nunca caen...

NOTA2: impresionante documento:



Javier Llorens y Lázaro Llorens dijo:


> Su cercanía a Rockefeller se hizo explícita en 1993, cuando Aylwin, impulsor junto a Carlos Menem del Proyecto Pascua Lama, viajó a Washington a condecorar al banquero norteamericano con la Orden “Bernardo O’Higgins”.



Le conceden una medalla por parte de un país (Rockefeller), y como no podía ser de otra manera, es el presidente del país que se la concede quien se desplaza en avión para entregársela. Como el Principe de Asturias, pero al revés y a la inversa.


----------



## Fran Bueso (7 Nov 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Una reducción de 106$ en los costes de producción de una onza de oro de un trimestre a otro (un 10%) coincidiendo con una bajada del precio del oro.



Es normal que las minas aprovechen precios altos para explotar las vetas mas pobres (mayores costes) que de otra manera serían antieconómicas. Al bajar los precios se meten a venas más ricas (menos costes) si las tienen, porque es eso o cerrar el chiringuito.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: No, si ya me has "entendido", y digo que hay que estar donde están ellos, pero eligiendo el "formato": en "FISICO"...

Dejo algo sobre Geopolítica...

- Rebelion. Siria y la ruta del gas

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y el Indice del Dólar a un paso batir los máximos anteriores establecidos el pasado 1 de Febrero de 2009... ¡Incomprensible!



Respecto a Junio pasado...el oro, - 8% ...en dólares.

pero eur/usd, sobre -10% .

El metal komprado en euros, parezido.

Es k si no bajase el oro en dólares, ese 10% sería Fiat a favor del "orador" uropedo.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2014 at 12:00 ----------

3 Junio 2014 ..........Onza € 914,87

Hoy, 7 Noviembre ,11,45 hs......Onza € 924


La putada k no se txingan el puto neuro komo se están txingando el rublo,hoygan. Los oradores rusos tienen k estar bailando el Gastatxók.


----------



## pisces (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rattus: Ja,ja,ja... Has dado en el "clavo", pero "parcialmente" y es que lo que comentas podría ser válido para las "grandes" y de hecho es así. Soy un tipo muy informado sobre la minería y, por tanto, sobre los MPs, así que hay muchas cosas que no me "sorprenden"... Y es que hace MUCHISIMOS años que TODO está "controlado" por unas POCAS "manos".
> 
> La verdad es que podría extenderme mucho sobre este tema, pero es demasiado extenso y supongo que habrá tiempo para tratarlo en otro momento. "Pero" como SÉ de lo que hablo, os voy a dejar algo que posiblemente desconocéis y es "viejo" (del 2010), pero para que "flipéis"... ¿No?
> 
> ...



*equilicuá *

Para seguir profundizando:

Barrick Gold. Aznar, el tráfico de armas, los narcos y el santuario marbellí

Saludos Fernando.


----------



## dmdp78 (7 Nov 2014)

Hola,
Totalmente de acuerdo con ésta afirmación de un anterior post,

Turquía desea convertirse en el puente principal del gas natural y el petróleo entre el Este y el Oeste, pero se le presentó el peligro del llamado Gasoducto islámico. Esta situación (entre otras) ha convertido al gobierno turco en partidario clave de la lucha contra el régimen de Assad.

*Como idea es muy muy buena, quizá demasiado buena,* Irán en medio distribuyendo hacia Pakistan y China, y hacia el otro lado hacia Irak,Siria,Líbano.....llegando hasta el mediterráneo sin tener que pasar por el Canal de Suez......, *Muchos países perderían mucho si éste proyecto saliera adelante.......,*


----------



## carloszorro (7 Nov 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Pues vaya con la profecía auto cumplida de GS, están "acertando" sus previsiones.



Goldman Sachs : very good at predicting lower prices when they want to buy something | MARC FABER BLOG


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Bueno, Goldman Sachs ya predijo, en el Verano del año pasado, los $1050 en el Oro para finales del presente 2014. En fin, ya veremos pues cada vez queda menos tiempo, pero desde luego ya lleva desde entonces un buen tirón a la baja.

Gracias pisces por lo enlazado y que ya conocía, aunque a través de otras fuentes. Bien, servirá para que algunos "metaleros" abran bien los "ojos" y se enteren un poco más de que va esta "película"...

Dejo un enlace en el que se evidencia otra nueva gran salida de "físico". Sin embargo, resulta muy "curioso" como consiguen "reponerlo"... Parece que vamos a tener por delante una buena "carrera de fondo"...

- HSBC y Scotia protagonizan gran retirada de oro del Comex

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (7 Nov 2014)

pisces dijo:


> *equilicuá *
> 
> Para seguir profundizando:
> 
> ...



Gran foro, con gran nivel y sin espacio paro las tontunas de los trolls (aunque los hilos de metales están parados). De hecho este hilo nuestro de evolución del precio del oro, parece más propio de pertenecer a TE que al nivel al que nos está acostumbrando burbuja.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

SI, Rattus, este hilo es un "punto y aparte"... Y tiene mucho mérito porque aquí "convivimos" personas que tenemos diferentes ideologías y que incluso son "extremas" -la mía lo es...-, pero nos caracterizamos por nuestro deseo de aprender, compartir conocimientos, ideas e informaciones y todo ello se realiza dentro de la máxima educación. En fin, que somos un "oasis" en medio de un "cenagal"...

Y vamos para lo que estamos por aquí:

Lo del Rublo, el Petróleo y Rusia cada vez tiene peor "pinta"... Para aquellos "ignorantes" que tanto predicaban de forma absurda e incoherente: ¿Dónde están los USD que tanto tenía Rusia? Pues, dónde quieran que estén, que aparezcan "pronto"... Y mientras, los muy putas de los chinos "calladitos" y nada extraño. Y es que lo llevan en su "pedigree"...

- El hundimiento del rublo y del petróleo amenazan la estabilidad financiera de Rusia - Noticias de Inversión

Y esto "clama al cielo"... Hay algunos " lideres revolucionarios" que más valdría que se quitarán la "puta careta"... ¿Verdad, Evo Morales? ¡SINVERGUENZA! Aunque no es nada que no se esté viviendo desde SIEMPRE en Bolivia y, por ejemplo, en las minas de ese país no es extraño encontrar barreneros con esa edad... ¿No es así, pisces?

- Los niños ganan: Bolivia, diez años, edad legal para trabajar - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nekcab: No, si ya me has "entendido", y digo que hay que estar donde están ellos, pero eligiendo el "formato": en "FISICO"...



Hola fernando

Y por kasualidá :fiufiu:  no habrá "por ahí" informaziones komo ésta de las mineras k sugieran los movimientos de ésos fondos en "FÍSIKO" ??? ...porke k apuesten por la minería , en prinzipio apuntaría a 2 razones : 

K el oro vaya a krezer hasta anular unos márgenes de txiste dados los kostes de produkzión ofiziales ...o k el verdadero txiste sean los kostes de produkzión. ( la terzera, la de la donazión altruista a los merkáus, la iban desestimar 9 de kada 10 dentistas entrevistáus ).

Otra sería konozer su posizión en oro papel ,k kon 3 kubiletes se suele montar un trile, pero wé... el zirkuito físiko ya podría ir diciendo algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ORO COTIZA ¡POR DEBAJO DE COSTO DE PRODUCCIÓN!


----------



## nekcab (7 Nov 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Hola fernando
> 
> Y por kasualidá :fiufiu:  no habrá "por ahí" informaziones komo ésta de las mineras k sugieran los movimientos de ésos fondos en "FÍSIKO" ??? ...porke k apuesten por la minería , en prinzipio apuntaría a 2 razones :
> 
> ...



El peliagudo asunto que siempre está presente en nuestros corazones...

Me pregunta es:

Pongamos por caso que se llegue a materializar lo que más de una vez se ha especulado que podría pasar: que ambos mercados se desglosasen por separado, re-ajustándose los precios respectivamente entre oro-fisico vs oro-papel ( asumiendo que de una vez por todas el oro-papel sufriría el reajuste de su valor real... :: ).

Bien. Ese es el escenario. Ahora la nota de excepción: ¿que pasaría con ciertas ETF's que son conocidas precisamente por la calidad de sus inspecciones, y realmente tienen lo que dicen tener? ¿Serían tratadas por igual que el resto del oro-papel? ¿Se trataría como en la Bolsa, donde unas serías el equivalente a acciones de Bankia, mientras que otras serían unas lustrosas Blackrock?


----------



## Parri (7 Nov 2014)

Artículo sobre la votación de Suiza.

El futuro del precio del oro en manos de la decisión que tome un país de 7 millones de habitantes 

Impresionante trasvase de oro de occidente a oriente en tan poco tiempo.

Volcanic Eruption of Gold and Silver Demand: Shanghai

Pagar encima que juegan con tu dinero. Y luego lo prestan con un diferencial altísimo.

Banco alemán introduce intereses negativos en depósitos

Artículo de Amparo Sisternes. Un chica joven que trabaja en Rankia y va dando sus primeros pasos en este mundillo.

Oro, una dura guerra contra el dólar - Rankia

En estos somos unos privilegiados de momento. ¡¡¡¡46$!!!! Una onza de plata.

Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados: Comprar Plata en Argentina: sigue siendo algo dificil

Un poco de cultura general sobre los soberanos de oro.

Soberano de Oro, una moneda con mucha historia - Andorrano Joyeria

El COT Report recién salido del horno. Los commercials aumentan 2000 contratos y los small speculators los pierden.

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 7, 2014

El último que ya es demasiado para que el lo quiera leer todo. Pero es que es muy bueno.

Hyper-Printing The $100 Federal Reserve Fiat Note vs Gold : SRSrocco Report


----------



## Aro (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SI, Rattus, este hilo es un "punto y aparte"... Y tiene mucho mérito porque aquí "convivimos" personas que tenemos diferentes ideologías y que incluso son "extremas" -la mía lo es...-, pero nos caracterizamos por nuestro deseo de aprender, compartir conocimientos, ideas e informaciones y todo ello se realiza dentro de la máxima educación. En fin, que somos un "oasis" en medio de un "cenagal"...
> 
> Y vamos para lo que estamos por aquí:
> 
> ...



Fernando, viejo camarada, te noto agresivo con los ignorantes. 
Creo que los bajos precios benefician a Rusia. Se van a cargar muchas nuevas empresas de fracking en USA, que estaba camino de la autosuficiencia energética, y desalentando un camino similar en Europa lo que a medio plazo supone una mayor dependencia energética occidental hacia Rusia. El corto plazo no creo que inquiete en exceso a un sector energético "casi público" en manos del zar Putin.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 00:05 ----------

El comentario #20 de tu noticia sobre Rusia, Fernando, es interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Hola, Aro: Hacia tiempo que no sabía de ti y espero que todo te vaya bien, es decir dentro de lo que cabe en estos tiempos tan "revueltos"...

¿Agresivo con los "ignorantes"? NO, para nada y es que, además, algunos me resultan especialmente "divertidos"... Y en cualquier caso siempre tengo presente esto de Edgar Faure: 

"No es suficiente combatir la ignorancia de los ignorantes. Es preciso también, y en primer lugar, combatir la ignorancia de los que saben muchas cosas, incluso de los que creen saberlo todo."

Por eso mismo, a mí edad, todavía sigo estudiando e investigando...

No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que me comentas respecto a Rusia. Cuando su Banco Central ya no puede sostener su divisa y tiene que acudir a subir precipitadamente los tipos de interés, generando inflación en una población que en su mayor parte es "pobre", es que las cosas van MAL. Allí y en la Argentina...

Ciertamente, me podrías haber "defendido" mejor tu posición diciéndome que Rusia tiene una deuda pública vs PIB que es residual: en el 2013 era del 10,4% y ocupaba la posición mundial nº 164. Aunque la "realidad" del pueblo ruso es "otra"...

En cualquier caso, allí SI que está preocupando esto y te dejo otro enlace al respecto:

- https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/semana-negra-rublo-ruso-hundido-152258289.html

Y la caída del precio del Petróleo tiene una lectura mucho más grave que la puramente geopolítica, al menos desde mí punto de vista...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 00:00 ----------

# nekcab: Los ETFs en caso de colapso financiero creo que valdrían lo mismo que el papel del WC... Otra cosa es que se pudiera salir a "tiempo", aunque no suele ser así para las "gacelas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que me comentas respecto a Rusia. Cuando su Banco Central ya no puede sostener su divisa y tiene que acudir a subir precipitadamente los tipos de interés, generando inflación en una población que en su mayor parte es "pobre", es que las cosas van MAL. Allí y en la Argentina...



Esto es una visión muy simplista. Te quedas en los efectos inmediatos (táctica) sin ver la estrategia. No creo en los supuestos esfuerzos del Banco Central ruso para sostener su divisa, mas bien todo lo contrario. Rusia es todo "maskirovka".

Los bajos precios del petróleo consiguen que le explote a USA la burbuja de fracking en la cara. Estaba camino de la autosuficiencia energética ::. También se desalienta un camino similar en Europa que fue el motivo de meter el cuezo en Ucrania. Torpedear este plan de "independencia" supone una mayor dependencia energética de Rusia.

¿Qué efecto tiene la devaluación del rublo? Encarece Zara, Mango, los tomates holandeses, la leche y todos los productos importados de la UE en Rusia.

¿Qué productos no se encarecen? Los asiáticos que tienen acuerdo de pago en trueque y monedas nacionales con Rusia.

¿Qué sentido tiene esta medida? Prohibir de hecho todo producto occidental sin tener que declarar "sanciones". Fomentar las industrias nacionales.

En España también quisiéramos poder devaluar nuestra moneda para salir de la crisis, pero somos rehenes del euro y hemos malvendido nuestra soberanía.


----------



## Aro (8 Nov 2014)

Sí, es curioso todo esto en una guerra de divisas, con los Estados tratando de devaluar sus monedas para exportar más. 

No obstante también es posible que USA esté atacando al rublo como parte de su guerra financiera contra Rusia. Otra cosa es ver qué logra con ello vista la falta de inteligencia de la administración Obama.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

No soy tan "simplista", aunque la opinión es "libre"... Y no creo que al ruso "medio" le haya hecho la más mínima gracia lo que está sucediendo con el Rublo y con la disparatada Inflación que tienen implantada allí...

¿Táctica vs Estrategia? Sí, esto "suena" muy bien, pero la realidad es que las exportaciones mundiales rusas fueron de 529.255 millones de USD vs 335.446 millones de USD de importaciones. Esto referido al año 2012 con los datos proporcionados por la OMC en Septiembre de 2013.

¿Socios comerciales? Pues, la UE (especialmente, Alemania), China, EE.UU. y Japón. Y los "principales" países inversores en Rusia: Chipre y Luxemburgo...

Estos números son "amores" y va a ser harto difícil que la demanda asiática compense los mismos. Por tanto, veremos si mis perspectivas son "simplistas" en cuanto conozcamos los próximos datos anuales de la Economía rusa. ¡Ojo! que ya me gustaría a mí que esto fuera muy diferente, pero me temo que la presión occidental va a llevar a Rusia hacia una recesión bastante profunda, pero será el tiempo el que dé o quite razones. Ojalá se avance hacia una "distensión", pero no parece que las cosas vayan por ese camino...


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Táctica vs Estrategia? Sí, esto "suena" muy bien, pero la realidad es que las exportaciones mundiales rusas fueron de 529.255 millones de USD vs 335.446 millones de USD de importaciones.



Realidad que encaja perfectamente con la estratagia, ¿acaso una moneda débil no favorece las exportaciones?

Es lo que todo dios está deseando hacer y no puede, pero en cuanto lo hace Rusia se presenta como algo "malo" y como un "castigo" de occidente. Mucha hipocresía. La UE deja de ingresar 200 mil millones al año con esta devaluación rusa. :: Ese dinero se irá a sustitutos de producción rusa creando puestos de trabajo. ¿A quién realmente se castiga?

Esto es una guerra y solo Rusia tiene todo lo que necesita. Además no es adicta al crédito y su población es menos consumista. Los perdedores están al Oeste y cavan su propia tumba con cada movida.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

Siempre que puedas seguir exportando a los mismos y que no parece que vaya a ser el caso... En fin, ahora sí que me parece a mí que tu visión es "simplista". Lo que está claro -y ya lo comenté en su momento- es que los grandes perdedores son dos: Rusia y la UE. Y el "ganador" quien ha provocado todo esto: Estados Unidos...

Para saber más sobre todo esto, hay que esperar los nuevos datos que se conozcan y que me temo que no van a ser tan "redondos" para Rusia.

Y ya es tarde, así que Buenas Noches...


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre que puedas seguir exportando a los mismos...



A los mismos no necesariamente, ser mas barato amplía el número de potenciales compradores. Incluso puedes aumentar ingresos. Mírate la curva precio/demanda.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

La mayor parte de los "otros" son poseedores también de monedas devaluadas, así que... En cualquier caso, yo te he dado unos números contrastados y lo tuyo, de momento, es pura "teoría", así que deberás esperar a que se publiquen los nuevos datos y por lo que tengo leído hasta ahora (y también en medios rusos) no van a ser buenos.

Y que el Banco Central de Rusia ha intervenido fuertemente también está contrastado, pero eso le ha producido un elevado coste de divisas y que no ha podido mantener o, simplemente, ha acabado por ceder y, posiblemente, deje fluctuar libremente al Rublo. En fin, ya se verá... Y dejo un enlace sobre esto y que también ha tenido eco en un medio ruso que leí, ya que ésta fuente es muy aceptada allí y, por regla general, a nivel internacional.

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Ruble Slide Continues; Russia Forced to Abandon Currency Intervention as Reserves Dwindle

Y dejo ya de lado este tema a falta de DATOS por conocer... Entonces veremos la repercusión "real" en Rusia y en la UE. Por cierto, también lo que ha afectado a España... Siempre y cuando faciliten datos reales y no "maquillados".

Enlazo otro artículo interesante...

- UN ECONOMISTA ADVIERTE: ANTES DE 2016 PUEDE ESTALLAR UNA REVOLUCIÓN EN EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Los últimos españoles (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo ya de lado este tema a falta de DATOS por conocer... Entonces veremos la repercusión "real" en Rusia y en la UE. Por cierto, también lo que ha afectado a España... Siempre y cuando faciliten datos reales y no "maquillados".
> 
> Enlazo otro artículo interesante...
> 
> - UN ECONOMISTA ADVIERTE: ANTES DE 2016 PUEDE ESTALLAR UNA REVOLUCIÓN EN EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Interesantes posturas la de Fran Bueso respecto a Rusia e interesante replica de fernando. Espero impaciente esos datos de Rusia para saber cual se acerca más a la realidad.

Hace años, cuando estalló la crisis de deuda, algunos medios despertaron de su fantasía ladrillera de crecimiento infinito por obra y gracia de la magia de los encofradores (que al parecer habían estudiado magia en Hogwarts) y descubrieron la existencia de una cosa llamada deuda pública (oh... no era magia, eran prestamos).
En algunos de estos medios, blogs, opinadores o como se quiera llamarlos, se planteo que el dolar se hundiría y que lo que iban a hacer los USA iba a ser resetear el dolar creando una nueva moneda que dejaría tirados a todos los deudores en dolares.
Hoy, unos años después, el dolar es la divisa más fuerte del mundo. Y a pesar de la descomunal deuda que arrastran los EEUU, su moneda puede aplastar a cualquier otra divisa (incluido el oro :rolleye en cuanto se lo propone.

Lo que intento decir es que por mucha lógica que intentemos aplicar, las élites usanas se mueven en una esfera aparte de la realidad que conocemos. Da la sensación, de que tienen tantísimo poder y tantísimos conocimientos que pueden hacer lo que quieran cuando quieran.

Pero bueno, nunca se sabe. Todos los imperios acaban cayendo...

En cuanto al enlace del Robot Pescador. La lectura que saco es que en EEUU está pasando lo mismo que llevamos sufriendo aquí hace años, que es la total desafección de las élites gobernantes con la realidad del pueblo llano. En España tenemos casi cada día ejemplos de la chulería y aires de superioridad con la que nos tratan nuestros políticos.

Y en cuanto al enlace de Publico, sobre el entrenamiento de militares para labores de anti disturbios. Creo que eso es algo que se viene haciendo hace años en todos los ejércitos del mundo por la razón de que antiguamente, cuando unas tropas tomaban una ciudad y los habitantes se rebelaban, simplemente se liaban a tiros con la gente desarmada y punto.
Ahora, si unos cascos azules españoles hacen eso, se lía un pipote internacional de grandes dimensiones. Por lo cual es necesario que los soldados españoles tengan conocimientos de antidisturbios.

Las noticias de un "medio" tan sesgado como Público hay que cogerlas con pinzas.


----------



## Aro (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La mayor parte de los "otros" son poseedores también de monedas devaluadas, así que... En cualquier caso, yo te he dado unos números contrastados y lo tuyo, de momento, es pura "teoría", así que deberás esperar a que se publiquen los nuevos datos y por lo que tengo leído hasta ahora (y también en medios rusos) no van a ser buenos.
> 
> Y que el Banco Central de Rusia ha intervenido fuertemente también está contrastado, pero eso le ha producido un elevado coste de divisas y que no ha podido mantener o, simplemente, ha acabado por ceder y, posiblemente, deje fluctuar libremente al Rublo. En fin, ya se verá... Y dejo un enlace sobre esto y que también ha tenido eco en un medio ruso que leí, ya que ésta fuente es muy aceptada allí y, por regla general, a nivel internacional.
> 
> ...



Estoy en el blog de ese economista. Dice cosas interesantes que hacen pensar:

QUESTION: … Will the day come that you will admit that the precious metals are currently suppressed in a massive way to the downside, especially the relatively small market of silver?

Kind regards,

HB

ANSWER: Sorry – that day will never arrive. It is pure BS used to sell the metals. Look at it this way. WHY buy something than can never rise if these stories are true? It makes no sense whatsoever.

The decline in the metals is in line with the global economy. Come on – look at oil !!!. The metals will rise. They are NOT perpetually suppressed. The time is just not right. What would the banks, who care only about the next quarter’s trading profit, keep the metals suppressed without profits to pay regular bonuses? EVERY manipulation they have EVER done with the metals is to make fake rallies because they KNOW the gold promoters will talk everyone into buying. To many – reason flies out the window. This has become a religion to perpetually hold rather than trade. The manipulators get to sell those rallies and make a fortune.
... 
http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/11/08/metals-perpetually-suppressed/

The Gold Promoters are just desperate for bullish news and will craft whatever they can to continue their delusional bubble in which they live. They will never admit being wrong. As long as anyone who still listens has a dime left to buy in a falling market, why give up now. The latest bullish news they cling to is the vote in Switzerland
... 
http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/11/07/gold-falling-from-grace/


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

Hola, Rattus: Entiendo que el conforero Fran Bueso mantiene una postura personal -la suya- que está bien argumentada, pero yo me baso en unos datos conocidos y unas perspectivas en función de lo que HAY ahora mismo... Y lo que es evidente es que la presión occidental va a condicionar fuertemente a Rusia en todos los aspectos. Lo malo de todo esto, aparte de ser de una injusticia manifiesta, es que a veces se lleva a los países a conflictos bélicos por un efecto "arrastre" y no por la expresa voluntad de los mismos. Y digo esto porque Rusia va a verse obligada a aumentar su gasto militar y es "lógico"...

Mira, Rattus, llevo muchos años en el "mundo de la canción" y es verdad lo que comentas respecto al USD. Cada año parece que ya le llega su "hora", pero se lo "maravillan" como sea y siguen con su particular "patada adelante"... Evidentemente, todo tiene un principio y un final, pero éste puede tardar tanto como que no lo veamos. Imagino que eso ya sucedió con muchas generaciones del antiguo Imperio Romano, aunque ha llovido mucho desde entonces y ahora los "cambios" en el tiempo transcurren con mayor rapidez.

Hombre, la fortaleza "real" del USD es la que ES... Está sustentada en la mayor maquinaría militar que ha habido nunca sobre el planeta, pero precisamente ese es también su "Talón de Aquiles", ya que su mantenimiento precisa de algo que no esté "cogido con alfileres"... Uno de los principales motivos de que el Imperio Romano de Occidente se fuera al garete fue precisamente la falta de dinero "auténtico"...

Hay que reconocer que este "relanzamiento" del USD ha sido una "obra maestra" o un "puñetazo sobre la mesa" por parte de las élites anglosajonas... El problema es que la exportación de miseria hacia sus "rivales", ya sean Rusia, los emergentes y otros (incluidos sus "aliados"...) no auguran nada bueno para el mundo. Y, por otro lado, tampoco veo sostenible que puedan mantener un USD tan fuerte cuando la Economía americana es una "caricatura" de lo que fue. Que mejor ejemplo que ver el ayer y el hoy de Detroit...

Respecto a "El Robot Pescador", pienso que es un medio "alternativo" muy válido, a fin de cuentas se dedica a "pescar" aquí y allá, más o menos lo que yo hago también... Está claro que cada cual ha de concederle la credibilidad que estime oportuna, aunque a mí -en lo personal- me sirve como punto de partida en algunos temas que me interesan.

Aún pudiendo ser como dices, entiendo que ésa no es una labor para los militares y menos para ese tipo de unidad -y de eso ENTIENDO-, aunque claro aquí podemos vernos "traicionados" por nuestras respectivas ideas al respecto. Y te recuerdo que ya existe en nuestro país un cuerpo policial de carácter militar y que está más que capacitado para efectuar esa labor. Bueno, llevan la "hostia" haciéndolo...

Lo de Estados Unidos es muy diferente y, potencialmente, muy peligroso para el Sistema. Allí están asistiendo al final de su clase media y a unos niveles de degradación que no se veían desde la Gran Depresión, así que el "polvorín" está servido y sólo falta prender la mecha... La gran diferencia respecto a otros países - con la notable excepción de Suiza- es que allí la gente está fuertemente armada y están perfectamente entrenados.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y que el Banco Central de Rusia ha intervenido fuertemente también está contrastado, pero eso le ha producido un elevado coste de divisas y que no ha podido mantener o, simplemente, ha acabado por ceder y, posiblemente, deje fluctuar libremente al Rublo. En fin, ya se verá... Y dejo un enlace sobre esto y que también ha tenido eco en un medio ruso que leí, ya que ésta fuente es muy aceptada allí y, por regla general, a nivel internacional.
> 
> - Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Ruble Slide Continues; Russia Forced to Abandon Currency Intervention as Reserves Dwindle



Pues yo veo que tu enlace me da la razón:

_Russia Forced to Abandon Currency Intervention as Reserves Dwindle_​
Es decir, Rusia NO defiende su moneda.

El medio anglosajón propone sus razones: "_forzados porque se les agotan las reservas_". La verdadera puede ser otra: "_a Rusia le conviene devaluar el rublo_ y deshacerse de sus dólares (desdolarización)".

No se puede conocer la verdad por los medios, solo intuir posibilidades leyendo entre líneas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Pues yo veo que tu enlace me da la razón:
> 
> _Russia Forced to Abandon Currency Intervention as Reserves Dwindle_​
> Es decir, Rusia NO defiende su moneda.
> ...



Hola, Fran Bueso: Je,je,je... Eres "tozudo", ¿No? Eso está bien, siempre es importante tener opinión "propia". Ahora bien, lo que me comentas es tu "interpretación" y no lo que dice la noticia enlazada... Por otro lado, me parece que no conoces a ese medio "anglosajón" y que se caracteriza por ser muy crítico contra el Sistema, especialmente el americano, y es alabado por su absoluta independencia.

Bueno, yo voy a zanjar este asunto porque no parece que podamos avanzar más allá y te voy a dar mi particular "jaque mate"... Enlazo una noticia que me da la RAZON y la fuente es rusa y las declaraciones son del Ministro de Desarrollo Económico de aquel país, Alexéi Uliukaev...

- Uliukaev admite que la economía rusa es vulnerable ante las sanciones | Rusia | RIA Novosti

Y pasando a otra cosa, pero relacionada, dejo este otro enlace y esto ya parece totalmente INADMISIBLE...

- Kiev sigue violando el alto el fuego en Novorrosia y anuncia que permitirá a la CIA montar campos de concentración en Ucrania

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 19:18 ----------

Y una noticia "metalera": los resultados del 3er Trimestre de Gold Resource Corporation...

- http://finance.yahoo.com/news/gold-corporation-reports-third-quarter-223000280.html


----------



## Parri (8 Nov 2014)

Claudio Vargas lo borda siempre.

¡Bye bye Chusma! - Rankia

Unai analizando los datos del último COT Report.

COT 7 Nov 2014 | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## nekcab (8 Nov 2014)

elespiadigital.com dijo:


> "...
> 
> La CIA planea crear en Ucrania prisiones parecidas a la de Guantánamo donde retendrá a terroristas del Estado Islámico. También Kiev las utilizará para retener a los detenidos en Donbass, informa Kriminform, haciendo referencia a sus fuentes.
> 
> ...



Vaya mangoneo se tienen unos y otros. Y lo peor: la deuda. Algo que una ineludiblemente a Ucrania junto a los "Atlantistas"

#Parri:

Estupendo artículo el "Bye, bye chusma"


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

Hola, Parri: Excelentes aportaciones, especialmente el artículo de Claudio Vargas y que siempre me incita a "polemizar", aunque en el fondo estemos bastante de acuerdo, pero buena parte de "culpa" la tiene nuestra formación en Historia. Por cierto, Tiberio no fue "diferente" a la mayor parte de los emperadores romanos, al menos en lo que apunta Claudio Vargas. Me ha gustado el "diagnóstico", pero me temo que el "resultante" va a ser otro muy "diferente"... aunque esperemos que NO.

Para complementar su artículo enlazo unas noticias interesantes...

- Rebelion. ¿Cuántos países musulmanes ha bombardeado u ocupado EE.UU. desde 1980?

- Noam Chomsky a RT: "El mundo está cerca de una guerra nuclear"

- La guerra entre ricos y pobres: gana el más fuerte

Y a continuación enlazo unas noticias sobre la Rusia de HOY y donde parece que las cosas no andan nada bien. ¡Ah! y la fuente original es rusa...

- Bancos rusos empiezan a restringir la venta de divisas | Revista de prensa | RIA Novosti

- Empresas rusas adeudan casi US$3.000 millones al fondo de pensiones | Revista de prensa | RIA Novosti

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por otro lado, me parece que no conoces a ese medio "anglosajón" y que se caracteriza por ser muy crítico contra el Sistema, especialmente el americano, y es alabado por su absoluta independencia.



No me digas. Ya estoy curado de espanto fernandojcg y siempre tengo a mano las pinzas de disección. A los anglos ni agua.

Soy "tozudo" entre otras cosas porque hablo y leo ruso, lo que me da acceso de primera mano a su idiosincrasia. Las cosas no son lo que parecen ni mucho menos. Esto es una guerra y Rusia conoce muy bien las armas del enemigo y sus puntos flacos. Si crees que un rublo débil en este preciso momento beneficia a Occidente párate a pensarlo un poco.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Enlazo una noticia que me da la RAZON y la fuente es rusa y las declaraciones son del Ministro de Desarrollo Económico de aquel país, Alexéi Uliukaev...
> 
> - Uliukaev admite que la economía rusa es vulnerable ante las sanciones | Rusia | RIA Novosti



Voy a resaltar la parte que me parece mas importante de sus declaraciones:

_Uliukaev señaló que algunas de las consecuencias de las restricciones de Occidente se sentirán solo en los años 2016 y 2017, sobre todo en cuanto a las tecnologías de *extracción de petróleo y de gas*. ... Los eventuales *embargos a los suministros de gas ruso* y derivados petroleros también afectarán directamente a la economía rusa, según el funcionario._​
Rusia está amenazando con cortarle a Occidente el suministro de petróleo y de gas si se empeñan en seguir jugando al ratón y al gato.

Pero que quede "claro" que "no es culpa de Rusia"  es que la pobrecita Rusia "sufre mucho" con las sanciones, eh? 

No sabes leer a los rusos, fernando, no estás acostumbrado a su sorna ni a sus amenazas veladas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2014)

Hola, Fran Bueso: En lo que a mí respecta el tema ya está "finiquitado"... Por supuesto, ambos tenemos opiniones diferentes y absolutamente respetables.

Sobre Rusia suelo leer bastante información a diario. No me hace falta saber Ruso ya que, afortunadamente, suelen publicar mucho en Español y luego, a malas, tenemos disponible el traductor. En cualquier caso, te añadiré que tengo la gran suerte de tener familia y amigos repartidos por casi medio mundo y no es ningún "farol"... Y tengo dos amigos casados con mujeres rusas y que me me explican mucho sobre la "realidad" rusa. También te diré que hay una faceta personal (del pasado) que no voy a indicar, pero que hace que sea conocido desde hace muchos años en un determinado "círculo" ruso donde mí nombre aparece "destacado"...

Bueno, sobre la "sorna" y demás de los rusos, pues te lo dejo a tu "interpretación"... Lo dicho: tema cerrado.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (9 Nov 2014)

Rusia seguirá en la pomada y en situaziones de enjundia, seguro. Mientras tanto, m,apunto a las palomitax, k el metal está movidito...y la semana k viene puede revelar si la tónika imperante será el bajonazo de hasta el jueves...o los niveles de un viernes pasmoso.

Dejo el post de este finde de Gaztelumendi. Inzide en el artxikomentado juego de largos y kortos del k pareze k espera kambios en breve. Si alguien se extiende un poko sobre la dinámika de ese trile , mil grazias.

COT 7 Nov 2014 | Unai Gaztelumendi

Wen finde a todox.


----------



## Fran Bueso (9 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Fran Bueso: En lo que a mí respecta el tema ya está "finiquitado"... Por supuesto, ambos tenemos opiniones diferentes y absolutamente respetables.



Solo añadir que Rusia había decidido hace tiempo dejar flotar el rublo. 


*Jan 15, 2014 **Russia rouble float may hurt investors now but help in long run* | Reuters

_POSITIVE

Policy focus on inflation and transparency will benefit financial markets if it brings down volatility and encourages saving. The economy, which Russia acknowledges will grow at just 2.5 percent a year in the next two decades, may also get a boost.
...
And crucially *during these turbulent times*, a flexible currency may *insulate the economy from 2009-style shocks*.
...
"The rouble may weaken, but you can't be too short-termist, they are doing it for right reason. It's positive if they seriously target inflation"_​
*June 17, 2014 Russia to let ruble float from 2015 - MarketWatch*

*Sep. 02 2014* *Russia's Decision to Float the Ruble Constitutes Risk in Turbulent Times* | Business | The Moscow Times

_"...As the ruble weakens to record lows against the dollar and euro, *Russia's Central Bank is preparing to let it float free*, likely leading to a short-term inflation hike and further devaluing the currency, financial analysts said Tuesday.

In the long run, however, the removal of currency controls will lead to a healthier economy that favors sustained investment rather than speculative trading, they said."_​
*Rouble tumbles as Russia abandons multi-billion dollar currency support* | Daily Mail Online

_NEW REGIME

*The central bank has been planning for years to float the rouble by the beginning of 2015* as part of its shift to a monetary regime that would target inflation rather than the exchange rate.

Most economists endorse the float, arguing that a flexible currency shields Russia from external shocks such as a fall in the price of oil, Russia's main export. But the bank had always intended to carefully manage the transition, rather than have its hand forced by a currency fall draining its reserves."_​

Nada en Rusia ocurre porque "sopla el viento". Esto no es una "victoria" de los anglos (que se han apresurado a venderlo por tal), sino un paso muy meditado desde hace tiempo (junto a la acumuación de oro) en preparación para la guerra por la superviviencia que está por venir. Guerra que ganará la potencia que primero logre la autosuficiencia.


----------



## chemachu (9 Nov 2014)

No entiendo ni una de la entra de UNAI, ¿alguien se diga a explicar la entrada? :fiufiu:


----------



## Fran Bueso (9 Nov 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> No entiendo ni una de la entra de UNAI, ¿alguien se diga a explicar la entrada? :fiufiu:



Yo creo que estaba bien puesto de vino. Está en spanglish imposible de descifrar.


----------



## Sacaroso (9 Nov 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> No entiendo ni una de la entra de UNAI, ¿alguien se diga a explicar la entrada? :fiufiu:



Yo es que no estoy nada puesto en temas de futuros y necesito traducción simultánea. Seguro que alguien a poco que controle lo explica.

Antes de la foto (martes) los Comerciales cierran cortos y abren largos, entiendo que para no bajar el precio? Y los grandes fondos al revés.

Miércoles y jueves, una vez pasada la foto, siguen abriendo cortos en pila.

Lo que ya no entiendo muy bien es:
"Y hey, el viernes, antes de que salgan los* escandalosos datos*, ring the register on the Hedgies. Easy Money. Pedazo de short covering."

¿Lo de short covering es cierre de cortos?
¿Qué es "ring the register on the Hedgies"?
¿Qué tienen de escandalosos los datos del martes?


Soy un neófito total y agradezco cualquier luz sobre el artículo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo unas noticias relacionadas con el Oro...

- If Roubini's Right, $1,000 Gold Catastrophic For Gold Miners - Forbes

- Best Day For Gold Since September 2013 | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Nov 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Yo es que no estoy nada puesto en temas de futuros y necesito traducción simultánea. Seguro que alguien a poco que controle lo explica.
> 
> Antes de la foto (martes) los Comerciales cierran cortos y abren largos, entiendo que para no bajar el precio? Y los grandes fondos al revés.
> 
> ...



Voy a intentar explicarlo... 
Short covering creo que sí es un cierre de cortos.
Ring the register on the Hedgies creo que se refiere al sonido de la máquina registradora típico cuando entra dinero, y los hedgies se refiere a los hedges que especulan con el precio.
Los datos del martes creo que es porque en vez de sacar datos a diario, lo hacen los martes solamente, entonces en la foto del martes, los datos no son los mismos que han ido siendo durante la semana, dan otra sensación de la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, el "short covering" es la compra de valores recibidos en préstamo con el fin de cerrar una posición corta abierta. Y el "ring the register on the Hedgies" es algo que he leído en alguna ocasión, pero que no sabría decirte exactamente su significado ya que forma parte del argot empleado por los gestores de los Hedges y que parece que tiene que ver con una estrategia determinada donde se tiene en cuenta el tiempo para la venta de valores con ganancias o eso creo recordar.

Saludos.


----------



## pisces (9 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *Y esto "clama al cielo"... Hay algunos " lideres revolucionarios" que más valdría que se quitarán la "puta careta"... ¿Verdad, Evo Morales? ¡SINVERGUENZA! Aunque no es nada que no se esté viviendo desde SIEMPRE en Bolivia y, por ejemplo, en las minas de ese país no es extraño encontrar barreneros con esa edad... ¿No es así, pisces?*
> 
> ...



SI fernando, así es. Pero no solo explotación infantil, también existen otros problemas muy graves

Este tipo cada vez está mas desnortado, tanto que está perdiendo apoyos a marchas forzados tanto de mineros como de los suyos (los cocaleros)

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

Es posible que a corto y medio plazo el USD siga manteniendo su actual "fortaleza"...

- "Un dólar fuerte puede salvar al mundo; su rally ayuda a muchos países" - Noticias de Inversión

Y esto también resulta muy interesante...

- Rebelion. Instan a periodistas alemanes a sesgar sus artículos a favor de EE.UU.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (10 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es posible que a corto y medio plazo el USD siga manteniendo su actual "fortaleza"...
> 
> - "Un dólar fuerte puede salvar al mundo; su rally ayuda a muchos países" - Noticias de Inversión





> _
> Por eso que un dólar fuerte puede salvar al mundo. Pero también puede suceder que cause un fuerte daño cuando *los precios de las materias primas caigan demasiado*. Entonces el dólar se convertirá en un explosivo… no digo que lo vayamos a ver, pero el riesgo de que eso ocurra es mayor._



Malas noticias para Rusia...

¿Tendremos un 2015 con un precio del oro bajista? A ver si va a hacerse realidad eso de los 800$ onza...

En realidad esto no es malo para los que quieran "cargarse" de metales. Si es cierto, que si la curva de la gráfica del oro vuelve a "normalizarse" y se coloca como estaba antes de 2003, el oro se pondría a 300-450€ (inflación a ojo). Pero que ninguna "mano fuerte" (bancos centrales, JPMorgan, etc.) quiera deshacerse de el, aunque sea una reliquia barbara y a la que la tecnología ha dejado obsoleta, me parece muy sospechoso.

Teniendo en cuenta a la represión financiera increscendo a la que se nos está sometiendo, el oro no me parece tan mala opción de inversión a laaaargo plazo. Al menos, para los que no tenemos suficiente "nivel"económico para acceder a los privilegios de la internacionalización fiscal.


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

Buenas

"Un dólar fuerte puede salvar al mundo; su rally ayuda a muchos países" - Noticias de Inversión

Que el dólar a korto y medio va p'arriba no pareze mutxo aventurar. Respekto al mierdeuro , pinta k Dragui está esperando tomar el relevo a la impresora nipona.

El dólar al alza kompensa/suaviza el prezio del metal ya pagado en neuros...siempre k el desplome del mismo no sea superior al del monopoly uropedo,lo kual es hoy una inkógnita. Ante posibles bajadas del metal,no pinta mejor hazerse kon dólares y estar atento a la evoluzión de ambas tendenzias para metalizarlos ? La verdá es k todo ese asunto del bakwardation disparado , la konsulta suiza...puede estar traszendiendo para k los uropeditos no se aprovetxen del kruze de metal y moneda...k de darse, sería lo jugoso.

Sip,sip...la avarizia rompe el sako,pero...opiniones al respekto ?


----------



## meliflua (10 Nov 2014)

buenos días a todos

He encontrado este articulo interesante, analiza la situación actual del mercado manipulado del oro, y las consecuencias que esta política de manipulación permanente puede abocar a la economía global a una bancarrota de los bancos y la caída del dinero fíat.

Permanent gold backwardation = global meltdown ahead - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

Lo esperable : Afirma k la letra pekeña permite kubrir kortox en billetes del monopoly.

En esos términos,no hay tutía...o un merkado independiente de físiko, o no hay lógika TEMPORAL k se sostenga.El resto, meterles pasta a la hutxa ( Bajan los metales imprimiendo fiat...k , a su vez, baja por exzeso de impresión - bajada kontenida k se dará de fakto kuandro se abran las kompuertas banksters ... tsunami hiperinflazionario k a ellos se la suda ,pues se plantean el Fiat en términos relativos al juego de la silla kon el k lo están retirando al ziudadano, no absolutos- ).

Win-win ante el k el terzer metal adkiere un nuevo timming : Valioso pre-MadMáx para un tornikete antibankster...o haluego, démonos por jodidos.

Guste o no, estamos en el mismo tren k el pepito más empufáo, más klaro,awa : El Marujeo Ilustráo está amortizaísimo...koskillitas a la bestia, máh ná.

Ni ideólogos ni ,mutxo menos, analixtox...hazen falta mártires.


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Nov 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Lo esperable : Afirma k la letra pekeña permite kubrir kortox en billetes del monopoly.
> 
> En esos términos,no hay tutía...o un merkado independiente de físiko, o no hay lógika TEMPORAL k se sostenga.El resto, meterles pasta a la hutxa ( Bajan los metales imprimiendo fiat...k , a su vez, baja por exzeso de impresión - bajada kontenida k se dará de fakto kuandro se abran las kompuertas banksters ... tsunami hiperinflazionario k a ellos se la suda ,pues se plantean el Fiat en términos relativos al juego de la silla kon el k lo están retirando al ziudadano, no absolutos- ).
> 
> ...



Te explicas como un libro en llamas, y no me refiero a la ortografía.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

Dejo un análisis sobre AT del Oro...

- ¿Hemos visto mínimos en el ORO? | Investing.com

En cualquier caso, sigo siendo muy cauteloso respecto al Oro en el corto plazo...

Saludos.


----------



## bukowski (10 Nov 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Ni ideólogos ni ,mutxo menos, analixtox...hazen falta mártires.



Pues eso mismo, Mártires es lo que buscan. El tema de que la gente guarde ahorros es algo que no les gusta nada de nada, pues por un lado es dinero se que sale indefinidamente del tablero de juego, y además permite a quien los tiene no tragar y no pasar por el aro ante cualquier injusticia (laboral principalmente). La búsqueda y modelación de ciudadanos borregos es un fin en si mismo para los estados modernos, que sólo buscan maximizar beneficios como cualquier empresa(corporación) moderna. Así el término empleado por esseri es correcto: Mártires que sacrifiquen sus vidas trabajando como mulos y sin dudar de la palabra del amo. Que además serán encumbrados ante sus iguales por su capacidad de sacrificio y entrega a la comunidad, como un modelo a venerar por sus iguales. 


En otro orden de cosas, los Mp´s seguirán bajando (al menos no hay ninguna intención en contra), la cuestión está en adivinar el suelo. Hace algún tiempo comenté que el oro a 800 Dollares es un faro brillante en medio de la espesa noche, y el motivo es para mi bastante claro: ese fue el precio de venta de gran parte del oro Yanki, lo que me lleva a pensar que de querer recuperarlo (lo quieren de vuelta) han de bajarlo a los mismos precios de venta, quedándose de esta manera con un diferencial en intereses, nada despreciable.

respecto a la plata no lo tengo tan claro, debiera acompañar al oro como ha venido haciendo tanto tiempo, pero no tengo tan claro hasta donde pueda caer. En cualquier caso son "buenas noticias", ya que permite cargar aquellos que iban escasos, y da oportunidad de comprar a mejores precios a quien ya tuviera.

Pero ojo a las ventas en físico, que cualquier día se desmarcan del mercado papel y surge un mercado físico paralelo con precios acordes a costes. Esto, o que los banksters acaben comprando mineras en números rojos (todas con precios tan bajos), entonces si que íbamos a ver una escalada en precios de los metales que serían literalmente inasumible para el comprador medio.

En lo que a mi respecta celebro cada bajada del metal, sobretodo cuando son bajadas notables, sin temor al cambio, el metal no mengua con la cotización, y todos los que por aquí nos movemos sabemos que un buen día romperá al alza todas las resistencias, así que verlo bajar no me preocupa ni me inquieta, sino lo contrario, es una segunda oportunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

No lo kreo,Hank  . Sólo buskan karne de kañón. Mis mártires son los arietes premadmax antisistema. Es bastante kontradiktorio,ya k sólo kienes lean entre líneas en la direkzión korrekta serán konszientes de tal nezesidá...pero es k son éstos,a su vez, kienes disponen rekursos kontra el trile imperante...y kienes se kreen en kondiziones de kontrarrestarlo,kon lo k su planteamiento es individual. De kualkier modo, entiendo k es sólo kortoplazismo : El juego de la silla llegará hasta el final, muy por enzima de nosotros - el espektador, aunke aventajado, medio -.

Vivimos una koyuntura difízil ya k la borregada no moverá la pieza prezisa. Y el zebo lo tenemos todos a la altura del gaznate ya : kada uno, a lo suyo ( los sueños revoluzionarios borreguiles son un "kada uno a lo suyo" de libro konsekuenzia de un individualismo y errores komunes, pero k de altruistas y solidarios no tienen nada - no son un "no hay deretxo" sino un "ké hay de lo mío" -)...pero es k el nuestro , me temo k será estéril. De kualkier modo, nobleza/sentidokomún obliga...así k seguiremos jugando.

Por otra parte, los jugadores de ajedrez k leen entre líneas , kaerán. Y los metales serán expoliados. La kastuza ya mangonea a espuertas y a la geta y tras un krash, ni la demagogia hoy de rigor les hará falta. Nos la meteràn por el ojal hasta la glotis.

Sin gente dispuesta a perder, a darse, perderemos todos. Difízil papeleta.


----------



## bukowski (10 Nov 2014)

esseri dijo:


> No lo kreo,Hank  .
> *Sin gente dispuesta a perder, perderemos todos. Difízil papeleta*.



Es que yo ya conozco el cuento, siempre es igual, se repite a lo largo de la historia. Los que están dispuestos a perder, posiblemente perderán. Y los que no están dispuestos, posiblemente tb pierdan, pero menos que los primeros, y además se descojonarán de aquellos que decidieron ir al "frente" sin mas armas que sus "cojones", y aunque obtengan algún beneficio de los que se dejan la vida, dirán que ellos no pidieron que hicieran nada, lo cual nada deben (deducción muy simplista)

Aquí o todos se la juegan (tarea cuasi-imposible), o todos a correr como hormiguitas en un "salvese quien pueda" de libro. Soy de los que piensa que una miseria bien repartida une mas y crea conciencia social. En eso los pestilentes políticos q nos ningunean lo están haciendo muy bien (a su pesar) ya que han logrado que un partido político q surge de la nada acabe superándolos a todos, uniendo a la borregada en un éxtasis de cambio y promesas.


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> Es que yo ya conozco el cuento, siempre es igual, se repite a lo largo de la historia. Los que están dispuestos a perder, posiblemente perderán. Y los que no están dispuestos, posiblemente tb pierdan, pero menos que los primeros, y además se descojonarán de aquellos que decidieron ir al "frente" sin mas armas que sus "cojones", y aunque obtengan algún beneficio de los que se dejan la vida, dirán que ellos no pidieron que hicieran nada, lo cual nada deben (deducción muy simplista)
> 
> Aquí o todos se la juegan (tarea cuasi-imposible), o todos a correr como hormiguitas en un "salvese quien pueda" de libro. Soy de los que piensa que una miseria bien repartida une mas y crea conciencia social. En eso los pestilentes políticos q nos ningunean lo están haciendo muy bien (a su pesar) ya que han logrado que un partido político q surge de la nada acabe superándolos a todos, uniendo a la borregada en un éxtasis de cambio y promesas.



Sip, éxtasis livertariho a medio kamino,presumo,desgraziadamente.

Y Síp 2.0 ...más de viejo k el kagar...pero sin Kijotes no habrá arreglo. Y hay k hazerlo kon este tren en martxa. Tras un reset, akí no tose ni diox. Kreo k lo k se está nikelando es kién tendrá deretxo a poseer y kién sólo a konsumir vía ziberbilletes ( en realidá, zibergrilletes de una kadena de blokes k será más kadena k nunka - puro ADN ekoñómiko - )...ésa es la bretxa k está barriendo la amortizada klase mierdia.

Los parias no permitirán gente k haya ido por libre sobre ellos...y la kastuza global, tampoko nuevos sozios en el klub. Fernando hablaba de ropa, alimentos... Yo,para moneda madmaxista, me kedo kon el whisky,palets de líkido dorado. Perfekto para el trueke , de anónima transferenzia entre partes sin mengua de valor por falta de papeles , imperezedero , de primera nezesidá y ajustable a la medida de kada demandante. Y habrá gente kon vakas,letxugas, wevos y papas, eso kon 2 kojones y un jardín kon txabola, kualkier fulano de aldea...kon botellas de Ballantines ,k rekieren una dinámika y un marko industrial bien menos individual, los justos...y sin entrar en prémiums de txivas de 21 takos.  Todo diox habla del oro o la platuki komo merkanzía fázilmente azeptable por las partes. Pero si te metes kon mil onzas al mád máx, no te prokuras una de Jak Daniels seven years old para tus eskapadas del desastre reinante allende los muros de kasa ...o invitar a tu mejor hamijete tras una jamada doméstika ?...pues uno kon txalupa propia y peskaíto fresko diario o kon werta y tomates, lo mismo.

Yo los metales,aunke sé k no es el sentimiento metalero, los veo para saltar en martxa antes del reset. Para después, pokito y asumiendo serio riesgo de implakable persekuzión. Y si puedo evitarlo, no kisiera yo al sanedrín global tras mis pasos en tesitura semejante.

En fin...y por mi parte, end oxtópik...k esto se va de madre,sorry.


----------



## bukowski (10 Nov 2014)

esseri , 
el Mad-Max ya ha llegado, quizás no para usted, ni para mi, pero sí para miles de millones de personas que subsisten entre hambrunas, guerras y demás miserias humanas.
Siempre lo digo, muchos países y muchas sociedades están en guerra real, oriente medio es un buen ejemplo, que no el único. 
Indudablemente el alcohol y el tabaco así como las drogas en general son muy codiciados en escenarios bélicos, pero realmente no se puede uno alimentar a base de whisky y tabaco (aunque Hank pareciera hacerlo), por lo que siendo una buena moneda de cambio, no está de mas tener una buena despensa con alimentos de verdad.

Por cierto, el reset lo pueden estirar hasta casi el infinito, aunque es de "obligatorio cumplimiento", no hay opciones.
Quiero resaltar su idea de la necesidad de quijotes, pues se ganó la mofa y burla de sus congéneres de la época, por tratar de llevar a cabo la titánica tarea con la simple ayuda de su fiel escudero. Como antaño, la borregada actual no ve, ni oye, solo quiere seguir adelante dia a dia, sin distinguir la mano que le da de comer, que mientras coma, la mano es guena. El individualismo está tan promocionado, tan instaurado en la psique colectiva, que se ha convertido en religión imperante. Ni que decir tiene que se implementa desde la mas tierna infancia en los colegios para crear buenos "ciudadanos"

Saludos


----------



## meliflua (10 Nov 2014)

Buenas tardes:

Como continuación al enlace que os deje esta mañana, o previo a él, os dejo este otro que no tiene desperdicio.

Futures markets keep precious metals prices depressed - Editors Picks - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Está clarísimo lo que estan haciendo, ante la crisis financiera del 2007/2008 se pusieron a darle a la maquina de hacer billetes de la nada como locos, pero para que no les explotara en las mano tenian que hacer otra maniobra mucho mas compleja, manipulacion total de los mercados de futuros de materias primas, que se producen por lo general en los paises subdesarrollados, incluidos los MPs, y de esta manera mantienen los precios controladitos a lo que ellos quieren, y a cambio les dan papelitos del monopoly frescos y recien imprimidos, y si no lo aceptan, pues les mandamos unos soldaditos para hacerlos entrar en razon, que al fin y al cabo quien maneja el mundo son ellos, y a ellos no les interesa que las cosas valgan lo que tienen que valer, en un mercado libre, sino lo que A ELLOS LES INTERESA PAGAR POR ESAS MATERIAS PRIMAS. Y además tienen un oceano infinito de papelitos de todos los colores para manipular absolutamente todos los mercados.
Creo que no podemos hacer nada, pues si esto se les va de las manos, prepararan la WWIII, y a reseterarnos todos por la via drástica.

saludos.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 18:47 ----------

Mientras escribo esto me he puesto a mirar en la pagina de mi suministrador, y los pedidos de la mayoria de las monedas de plata tienen una demora de 2 semanas, cuando antes no había problema, Creo que hay exceso de demanda de onzas de plata y las fabricas de moneda no dan a basto con la producción.

Y el precio sigue en caida. .................
Creo que se les está desmontando el chiringuito, cada vez más gente desconfia de los papelitos de colores.

saludos


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

bukowski dijo:


> esseri ,
> el Mad-Max ya ha llegado, quizás no para usted, ni para mi, pero sí para miles de millones de personas que subsisten entre hambrunas, guerras y demás miserias humanas.
> Siempre lo digo, muchos países y muchas sociedades están en guerra real, oriente medio es un buen ejemplo, que no el único.
> Indudablemente el alcohol y el tabaco así como las drogas en general son muy codiciados en escenarios bélicos...



K no le suene a kontra personal ni a batallita gratuíta, k Paraná, pero llevo mis kasi 50 takos de puritito Mád Máx,forero. Y desde la petada de Lehman , a saltos entre un Sahara sin báteres en kasa y un Portugang sekuestráo por la puta troika. A mí de ésta me sakará un virus, poko nuevo voy a ver, no se preokupe...al Pig zitizen "Bon Vivant" medio , ya no sé... ...pero wé, k a lo k toke estamos,komo siempre.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...013-catastrofe-cifras-iv-154.html#post2765271

A kuenta de los Madmaxes kotidianos k apunta,le dejo un post de tantos de haze unos años, k hasta korte me daba soltarlos ,iwal k ahora éste, entre tanto koñomista entonzes...( ké grazia me ya hetxo leerlo ). Por zierto,tenía una frase kontra la lógika newtoniana del forerío en akel mítiko hilo k diskurría en torno a "Alemania no lo permitirá", "Ls deudas se pagan", "El default está al kaer"...y era - al hilo del título del hilo - : "La katástrofe no será en zifras, será en tejemanejes". Frase k ahora suskribo y k he rekordado más de una vez kon las tribulaziones de prezios magreados de éste y otros hilos metaleros : "La salida no será en horos, será en tejemanejes". 

En fin, una diskulpa a Fernando por el ruido en el hilo...pero eso, puñetas & puñetitas kontra el anodino lateral bajista ( :fiufiu: )...espero k no hayan roto mutxo los zerros de Úbeda multikolor en los k ha derivado el posteo. Trankis, k no lo haré norma ( y lo juro por Arturo).

Boa tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Excelentes comentarios los que he leído. Está claro que el futuro no podemos predecirlo con absoluta certeza, pero sí intentar "prospeccionarlo" y es a lo que yo me dedico desde hace décadas.

Bueno, la mayor parte de los comentarios tienen mucho de "razón", aunque las "ópticas", evidentemente, son diferentes, pero desde mí particular punto de vista os voy a dar mí opinión:

1º) El Sistema tiene bien "cogido" al personal, tanto en Occidente como en Oriente... Ahora bien, y sobre todo en Occidente, empiezan a verse las primeras "grietas" y empiezan a aparecer "Quijotes", que pueden gustar o no, pero AHI están... Y hay muchas ganas de romper con más de lo mismo y en eso estamos muchos ciudadanos, tanto aquí, en España, como en Grecia, etc. Y el Sistema empieza a tener "TEMOR" que no "miedo", de momento...

El gran problema que tenemos en las sociedades occidentales es el individualismo extremo en el que hemos desembocado y que el Sistema "alimenta" de forma sibilina, pero permanente. Sabemos que hay mucha gente que está viviendo un auténtico Madmaxismo , pero mientras obtengan las "limosnas" de los Estados es muy difícil que se salgan del "rebaño". Así que los movimientos de protesta quedan restringidos de forma minotitaría y un buen ejemplo es el de la ciudadanía de El Gamonal (mi reconocimiento y saludos para ellos) que queda "aislado" allí (en Burgos), pero que no acaba de prender a nivel nacional... En estos momentos hay motivos más que suficientes para que en España ya hubiera estallado una "Revolución" donde la guillotina empezará su labor "ejemplarizante"...

Sin embargo, yo no pierdo la esperanza y todavía confío en que la gente acabe "despertando"... Quizás, no tenga que venir "exportado", pero es posible que nos llegue y si algo nos caracteriza a los españoles es que somos "vengativos", así que cabe la posibilidad de que algunos tengan que "amarrarse los machos" más pronto que tarde.

2º) esseri, esto tiene sólo dos salidas: una es que "reviente" y la otra que se imponga el Sistema de forma puramente "orweliana". Y no hay más "alternativas", al menos esa es mí opinión. Y en el "reventar" contemplo un conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones y que está claro que sería la clásica "salida" tradicional de las "élites" de SIEMPRE. Y me paro aquí un instante: vamos a ver, si nos situamos en nuestro país, encontramos los mismos "linajes", es decir fueron "abuelos" durante el Franquismo, luego "padres" en la Transición y ahora tenemos a los "hijos"...

En colapso financiero, esseri, los MPs van a ser muy importantes, aunque pueden tener una validez "transitoria" y aquí ya dependerá la "inteligencia" y capacidad de maniobra de cada cual. Y esto es igualmente válido en los primeros "compases" de un conflicto bélico.

Y respecto a la "moneda" aceptada, esseri, depende del lugar, circunstancias, etc. En el anterior hilo ya expliqué que la "moneda" en los campos de concentración alemanes era el cigarrillo... Si lo piensas no había nada más de valor en ese momento y lugar.

¿Whisky? ¿Se lo explicas a alguien que suele tomar de tanto en tanto "Blue Label"? Bien, tener Whisky, Tabaco, Condones, etc. en determinados escenarios son muy valiosos y tienes también las mismas posibilidades de que te envíen a "paseo" que si tienes para intercambiar MPs...

Y si acabamos en un Sistema "orweliano", y ¡ojo! que están en ello, pues nuestros MPs no servirán para NADA, a no ser que nos los saquemos antes de que se cierre el "círculo" o sigan perteneciendo a nuestras "colecciones".

En cualquier caso, ésta última opción no la veo y me inclino más porque el Sistema acabe reventando.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## pisces (10 Nov 2014)

> *En mi opinión, no estáis preparados...Ni por el forro : Estáis lejísimos de estarlo.*
> 
> *Y el personal va a flixpar*.



Suscribo Totalmente.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

# esseri: ¿Qué coño de "ruido"? Estoy harto de explicar que este hilo es "metalero", pero con un "plus añadido"... Hazme el favor de leer el primer post del hilo. ¡Joder! que los MPs están de un "aburrido" como para marear al personal con más de lo mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Nov 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-10/one-largest-russian-gold-miners-verge-bankruptcy

Va sobre el tema de costes de sacar oro en Rusia que antes habéis comentado en post anteriores. 

Está claro en mi opinión que vienen curvas y antes de lo que yo pensaba. El 2015 parece que será muy movido tanto en España como fuera. El mundo se resquebraja o al menos el que conocimos. En fin, un saludo y cuidarse mucho..

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 20:48 ----------

China/India Gold Demand: 2013 Déja Vu | Zero Hedge 

Algo más de información del mismo sitio.


----------



## meliflua (10 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: ¿Qué coño de "ruido"? Estoy harto de explicar que este hilo es "metalero", pero con un "plus añadido"... Hazme el favor de leer el primer post del hilo. ¡Joder! que los MPs están de un "aburrido" como para marear al personal con más de lo mismo...
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches de nuevo.

Me encanta Orwell, y me parece un tipo adelantado a su tiempo 5 generaciones, o simplemente, como he dicho muchas veces, que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol y los cerdos nos siguen cambiando las normas a su antojo. Tu crees que los chinos van a permitir una salido orwelliana? Ellos estan cambiando sus 4t$ en reservas fiat a oro, y estan aprovechando este rio revuelto para llenar la buchaca, india igual, rusia igual..... y cuando se demuestre que los usanos no tienen na de na van a permitir que sus reservas auríferas no valgan na de na, por que los cerdos quieran cambiar otra vez las reglas de juego? Lo dudo, y mucho. Antes hacen un reset por la tremenda.

Otra cosa es cuando loos chinos dejen de comprar no se que pasará con el precio del oro a fiat, si es que el fiat sigue existiendo. A veces pienso que a lo peor el oro no valdrá nada en el futuro, pero rapidamente cambio el chip.

Yo creo que los MPs preciosos tienen un valor intrinseco y es el coste de extraerlos, refinarlos, comercilizarlos, a parte, en algunos casos, (plata, platino) de su uso industrial.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: ¿Qué coño de "ruido"? Estoy harto de explicar que este hilo es "metalero", pero con un "plus añadido"... Hazme el favor de leer el primer post del hilo. ¡Joder! que los MPs están de un "aburrido" como para marear al personal con más de lo mismo...
> 
> Saludos.



Jajaja...diplomazias de la vida moderna, konforero,no se raye usté :XX: ...k sé perfektamente el gran angular de k pretende dotar - azertadamente - al hilo.

Era media diskulpa genérika y formal al forerío ...y más por k algún metalero ortodoxo no se suelte el moño ni sus omaigózs a mi kuenta y eso.  me kuraba en salú , z'est tout. 

Haluego retomamos lo del whisky monetario y tal , " k ni sueñe k,ésto va a kedar asínnn "  . por zierto, y paralelismos histórikos en mano,komo espezialmente a usté ,pero también al "horador" medio le gusta...ya se utilizó en el korazón del imperio tras la 1a gran depresión komo efektivo elektroshok de una koñomía en koma donde nada florezía... k a ello se prestaba - y se presta - el potenzial de tal merkanzía. Y kon el ineludible valor añadido de los tejemanejes,komo no podía ser de otro modo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fff (10 Nov 2014)

No acabaremos un sistema orwelliano porque ya estamos casi en un sistema huxleiano, que es incluso más eficaz.
Yo si que creo que puede haber un momento de trasvase de riqueza, y tomar posiciones en los metales es una apuesta. Y segun sea de suave la "temperatura" la rana seguira siendo cocida o saltará.
Y en cualquier momento puede aparecer un cisne negro, o un mulo que lleve el plan maestro -que no acabo de creerme, ya que esto lo veo de improvisacion en improvisacion por unos desaprensivos y no como una sinfonia perfectamente ejecutada,- a la deriva... cuyas consecuencias pueden ser muy desagradables.
En cualquier caso la corrupcion es exageradamente palpable PERO a la gente parece que le da igual... ya ni lo ocultan y solo los mas torpes piden perdon cuando les pillan.

Estamos preparados? NADIE está preparado. Pero no está de más despertar un poco e ir acostumbrando la cabeza y ser un poco más austero. Cuando veo mis compañeros con moviles de 400 euros totalmente dependientes, pienso que prefiero mis ideas...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

Hola, de nuevo...

# meliflua: Vamos a ver si "entendemos" algo que es evidente y que se resume en esta pregunta: ¿Para qué se está preparando China? Pues, para los que nos dedicamos a la Geopolítica está muy claro...

Que China está comprando mucho Oro... SI, aunque yo no tengo muy claro qué tanto por ciento es por parte del gobierno chino y qué parte de los "nuevos" ricos chinos... Supongo que fifty/fifty. Y es que el régimen chino de "gilipollas" no tienes nada y si hace falta "confiscar" no va a tener ningún problema y encima el Oro le saldría "gratis"...

Bueno, de la misma forma que China está comprando Oro también lo hace en todo tipo de metales industriales, petróleo, alimentos, etc. y que está almacenando desde hace ya bastante tiempo. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo China está comprando grandes cantidades de Petróleo...

Y el dinero que China está dedicando a la compra de Oro es una auténtica MIERDA al lado de lo que a algunos nos importa más: En 2014, el presupuesto militar de China se ha incrementado en un 12,2% y ya alcanza más de 130.000 millones de dólares...

En fin, meliflua, si algunos veis que China va a ser quien imponga la "solución dorada", pues me parece que andáis muy equivocados. Al tiempo... Yo pienso que están efectuando una medida puramente defensiva como lo es también el montante que dedica a su presupuesto militar.

# fff: En fin, tú opinión es muy respetable, pero me imagino que todos hablamos en función de nuestras percepciones y experiencias personales... Y respecto a lo de "NADIE" te lo pongo muy en duda... Quizás, HAY más de los que tú puedes imaginar.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 22:17 ----------

Y dejo una noticia interesante...

- El petróleo se hunde: ¿Han desatado Arabia Saudita y EE.UU. una guerra de precios?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Nov 2014)

China: https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/chinese-gold-demand-strong-mainstream-media-twisting/


----------



## Vidar (11 Nov 2014)

Mitos y leyendas: La leyenda de los millones de Kruger en mp3 (10/11 a las 18:57:06) 43:52 3719270 - iVoox



> Un editor de periódico local y empresario en Sudáfrica sin comerlo ni beberlo, se encuentra en el epicentro de una leyenda de oro. Se trata de una historia qu e comenzó hace casi 100 años. En medio de la Guerra de los Boer Presidente Sudafricano Paul Kruger ordena a su oro en lingotes en forma de monedas para el envío de Pretoria, lejos de la Armada Británica. A cargo de la acuñación fue Fritz Duquesne. En el camino a Mozambique, Duquesne el tesoro enterrado cerca de la pequeña ciudad de Ermelo, donde tenía la intención de volver a recuperarlo. Pero no fue así. Duquesne fue capturado y deportado de Sudáfrica. La leyenda de Kruger millones nació. En cuanto a Fritz Duquesne - en la Segunda Guerra Mundial su odio a los Aliados le hizo convertirse en un maestro de espías en Nueva York. Fue capturado y finalmente encarcelado. Ochenta años después de la Guerra de los Boer, Athol Stark involuntariamente se encontró atrapado en la leyenda. Un grupo de zulúes le pide Athol ayudarles a buscar el oro, descubren una caja fuerte enterradas en el suelo. En Kruger Libras. Athol Stark busca el Kruger gold, y descubre una pequeña estatua del Presidente Paul Kruger enterrados en el suelo cerca de su casa. El descubrimiento se sale a los medios de comunicación, los cazadores de tesoros descienden a Ermelo convencidos de que el oro está allí. Fiebre del Oro huelgas Ermelo - y Athol descubre más de Kruger el valioso oro. Hoy en día, Athol continúa su búsqueda de los Kruger millones, y está a la cabeza de un caza de tesoros syndicate, donde sólo es cuestión de tiempo antes de volver, medalla de oro...



.


----------



## timi (11 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Excelentes comentarios los que he leído. Está claro que el futuro no podemos predecirlo con absoluta certeza, pero sí intentar "prospeccionarlo" y es a lo que yo me dedico desde hace décadas.
> 
> Bueno, la mayor parte de los comentarios tienen mucho de "razón", aunque las "ópticas", evidentemente, son diferentes, pero desde mí particular punto de vista os voy a dar mí opinión:
> 
> ...





gracias Fernando por tus comentarios y por tu tiempo,,,

podrías desarrollar un poco mas lo que he subrayado?

gracias


----------



## fff (11 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # fff: En fin, tú opinión es muy respetable, pero me imagino que todos hablamos en función de nuestras percepciones y experiencias personales... Y respecto a lo de "NADIE" te lo pongo muy en duda... Quizás, HAY más de los que tú puedes imaginar.



Por supuesto Fernando... me encantaria estar equivocado


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un artículo que está bien...

- Endeudarse, ¿para qué? - Blogs de Información privilegiada

# timi: Depende mucho del impacto, alcance y del escenario. No todo puede ser igual en el mismo tiempo, por ejemplo entre España o Suiza o Turquía... Dependería si el colapso se ve llegar y actuamos a tiempo, de si nos salimos o no del país en busca de otro que pudiera ofrecer más protección, si tenemos que llevarnos nuestros MPs o ya están a buen recaudo en un país que todavía tenga seguridad jurídica, etc., etc. En fin, si lo piensas hay muchas cuestiones a tener en cuenta, aunque no está de más ponerse en la peor de las situaciones y pensar qué "salidas" vamos a poder tener, incluso si no tenemos más remedio que afrontarlo y "quedarnos" por poderosas razones personales (familia, etc.).

La "transición" a la que me refiero siempre se ha dado, históricamente, ya que se empieza mal para acabar peor, así que el "punto de inflexión" suele darse al principio. Así tienes, por ejemplo, que en las Hiperinflaciones se ha de ser muy hábil en muchos activos antes de que se deprecien. Y, al contrario, hay otros que ofrecen "oportunidades" en función de lo que tengamos para su "intercambio", adquisición, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (11 Nov 2014)

Aun recuerdo en enero cuando compre el 4 ducados , que moneda tan chula . Grande como una galleta , fina ...preciosa .
Luego la vendi , los krugers y los soberanos tambien con la subida de Marzo para comprarme la finca . Aposte y me salio bien . Hay que arriesgarse . 
Hoy el oro vuelve a estar en los valores de enero . 
Diciembre sera terrible . La gente tiene un exceso de gastos , las cenas y comidas navidenas , los regalos , etc .
Y enero es la cuesta y el mes de los despidos . 
Asi que hasta Febrero no creo que los precios repunten . 
Yo creo que la caida de los precios es algo " pactado " entre China y EE UU y aunque los bullion banks esten colapsados la demanda no llega a ser preocupante . Mi dealer tiene oro y plata a la venta . 
Si hubiera mas demanda que oferta ya el stock se hubiera agotado .
Y no se ha agotado ni siquiera a los precios de ahora .
Hay un error en el concepto " precio " y " valor " . Y los metaleros deben(mos) ser concientes de ello .
El mad max post colapso es una incognita , es algo nuevo e impredecible . 
Cuando el peso cubano colapso a principios de los 90 la gente tuvo que vender oro , plata , obras de arte ...por dolares 
El oro no era usado como dinero , era una mercancia mas . 
Pero el colapso del dolar y las monedas fiat es algo distinto . 
Si manana voy a Cuba con un soberano e intento cambiarlo por frijoles 
cuantos kilos deberia recibir a cambio ?
1 kilo de frijol es 1 $ . 1 soberano 187 £ ( 300 $ ) . 
En " teoria " un campesino deberia darme 300 kilos de frijoles por mi soberano , pero 1) sabe el campesino lo que vale un soberano ? 2) cuando el dolar no exista , cual sera el valor del soberano ?
En un mundo sin fiat sera muy dificil saber " el precio " de las cosas expresados en oro y plata porque el precio es algo muy subjetivo . La gente que compra onzas deberia saber que en un entorno sin fiat , sera mas facil cambiar unidades de poco valor ( plata , 1/2 soberanos ) que onzas
Porque recordemos . NO HABRA FIAT .
Si quieres comer y tienes una onza de oro estas jodido . 
En Cuba cuando pagas a los taxistas una carrera de 3 $ con un billete de 5 $ nunca , repito nunca te dan el cambio . 
El billete de 1 cuc ( 1 $ ) es un bien escaso , nadie lo suelta . 
CUIDADO ...muchos podrian terminar como el rey Midas ( literalmente hablando )


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Nov 2014)

@Clapham das por hecho que habrá un colapso monetario. Bien, no estoy al 100% de acuerdo. Por qué no puede haber un breton woods 2.0 antes de que eso ocurra?

En cuanto a que el oro no es lo ideal como método de pago está claro. También puedes tener plata, o bueno, ya veremos qué sale de ese reset monetario, que todo apunta a que ocurrirá.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 11:09 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> China: https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/chinese-gold-demand-strong-mainstream-media-twisting/



me autocito y transcribo el documento...

Posted on 10 Nov 2014 by Koos Jansen
Chinese Gold Demand Strong, Mainstream Media Twisting
The numbers have been published by the Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE) on the amount of gold withdrawn from the vaults in week 44 (October 27 – 31); just of over 47 tonnes were withdrawn, another strong week. Year to date 1654 tonnes have been withdrawn – SGE withdrawals equal Chinese wholesale gold demand, as has been confirmed by the SGE and the China Gold Association (CGA).





SGE gold withdrawals week 44 2014
Blue (本周交割量) is weekly gold withdrawn from the vaults in Kg, green (累计交割量) is the total YTD.
These numbers are hard to reconcile with a Wall Street Journal (WSJ) article from November 3, which quoted a leading Hong Kong-based executive with an international bank, who didn’t want to be identified, stating: “The physical buying in gold has dried up.”





Shanghai Gold Exchange withdrawals 2014 week 44, dips
Chinese gold demand increases on falling prices. (gold can be bought on the SGE, but withdrawn from the vaults a next week, this can somewhat distort the illustration of my thesis in this chart)
Reuters also reported on November 3 about weak Chinese gold demand:

Chinese unmoved by gold price drop, see it cheaper still

Even with gold prices dropping to near 4-year lows, buyers in China – the world’s leading market – aren’t tempted, suggesting prices have further to fall.

When gold prices are in a slump, Chinese buyers, eyeing a bargain, traditionally move in and stop the rot. But that doesn’t seem to be happening this time around.

World gold prices are at their lowest since 2010 and slid $25 an ounce on Friday as the U.S. dollar strengthened, but Chinese buyers still aren’t biting, predicting prices have further to drop.

On November 5 I wrote an article in which I strongly disagreed with the WSJ and Reuters and thoroughly expanded why Chinese gold demand has been very strong in recent weeks.

On November 9 Reuters came out with a new article covering Chinese gold demand. This time they reported Chinese gold demand was strong in week 45 (November 3 – 9)! From Reuters November 9:

A rush of physical buying in the past week – from jewelry in Shanghai to coins in Germany – may prove to be a dead-cat bounce that is too feeble to offset a broader trend of selling by investors betting on further gains in the dollar, U.S. equities and an improving U.S. economy, according to the survey of more than two dozen analysts and traders.

In contrast to what they’ve reported on November 3, Reuters now states Chinese demand was strong – but, of course, will weaken in the future.

I’ll leave the quality of Reuters’ reporting on Chinese gold demand up to you.

Next to quoting sources the WSJ and Reuters (November 3) stated SGE gold traded at a discount to London that day, hence Chinese gold demand was weak. According to my data, which tracks the end of day (EOD) premium/discount, SGE gold was not trading at a discount on November 3. A journalist from Reuters told me the discount often occurs intra-day, subsequently ending the day at a premium (I don’t have the tools to chart the intra-day premium/discount, yet).

However, as I stated in a previous post, the SGE price of gold, the EOD SGE premium and SGE withdrawals are all correlated. In the chart above we can see SGE withdrawals increasing when the price of gold (in yuan per gram) declines. In the chart below we can see the EOD SGE premiums rising when the price of gold drops. This clearly illustrates the Chinese buy on falling prices. 





Shanghai Gold Exchange premium 2009 2014
In general, the price of gold on the SGE and SGE premiums move as an inverse of each other.
According to my thesis Chinese gold demand is not only up because SGE withdrawals are strong, also because the price is falling and EOD premiums have not been negative for over a month. (conversely, in March and July 2014 SGE gold was trading at a discount when withdrawals were down.) And so, I see absolutely no signs of weak Chinese gold demand.

Silver

Silver on the Shanghai Futures Exchange (SHFE) is still trading in backwardation, since August 6.





SHFE silver backwardation November 7, 2014

The discount on silver on the SHFE (ex VAT), though, tumbled from 4 % to 8 %. This can have been caused by the revelation about Chinese traders that found a loophole to export silver bullion, circumventing VAT laws, to arbitrage the pure price spread between China and London. When this story came out I presume Chinese authorities stepped in and closed to loophole.





Shanghai Gold Exchange SGE silver premium 2014

SHFE silver inventory stands at 124.9 tonnes.





SHFE silver inventory, November 7, 2014

Worth noting is that gold and silver trading volumes on the SHFE and SGE are in an uptrend. In week 45 (November 3 -7) 12,098 tonnes of silver were traded on the SGE, an all-time record.





SGE weekly silver volumes

Silver volumes on the SHFE are once again transcending the COMEX volumes. In week 45 total volume traded on the SHFE was 81,886 tonnes, up from 45,064 tonnes in the previous week. The open interest (OI) closed on November 7 at 6,619 tonnes, which was also an all-time record. Silver volume on the COMEX was 50,785 tonnes, up from 43,077 tonnes a week earlier. The COMEX open interest closed at 26,230 tonnes.

(all counted unilaterally / single-sided)





COMEX vs SHFE silver volume and open interest

Gold volumes on the SGE have also been increasing in recent weeks, this is most likely due to the fact many SGE gold products can be traded by foreigners since September 18, 2014. In week 45, the total trading volume of all gold products on the SGE accounted for 229 tonnes.





SGE weekly gold volumes

Gold volumes on the SHFE are still dwarfed by the COMEX. However, the gold OI on the SHFE also hit a record in week 45 (November 3 -7) at 138 tonnes. The traded volume was 762 tonnes, up from 504 tonnes a week earlier. COMEX volume was also up at 3,431 tonnes, from 2,859 tonnes a week before.

COMEX vs SHFE gold volume and open interest

Koos Jansen


----------



## chemachu (11 Nov 2014)

Espero que me permitáis una pregunta de novato...

Si se está vendiendo tantísima plata, ¿esto no hará que en un futuro valga menos? Teniendo en cuenta que esté bastante repartida y no se esté almacenando bajo los grandes compradores.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2014)

¡Bye bye Chusma! - Rankia

El inciso final sobre Greenspan....no lo entiendo.


----------



## timi (11 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un artículo que está bien...
> 
> - Endeudarse, ¿para qué? - Blogs de Información privilegiada
> 
> ...




Gracias Fernando , yo tengo claro que no me voy a ningún sitio,,,

pongamos un ejemplo , España sale del euro , y se crea una nueva moneda,,,,,
seria mejor cambiar al principio o seria necesario esperar acontecimientos posteriores? ya se que existen mil respuestas , pero es por aclarar conceptos

mi opinión es que en caso de hecatombe y salvo que se presentaran inmejorables condiciones , no cambio nada , mas que nada porque es mostrar las cartas y en una hecatombe NUNCA mostraría lo que tengo a nadie ,,, recordemos que es dinero que no necesito , y en caso de madmax tengo plan b.

viene tiempos complicados ,,,,

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2014)

Hola, timi: El ejemplo que me pones es distinto a lo que yo planteaba. Tú lo que me indicas es una posible vuelta a la digamos "neopeseta", ya fuera porque nos echarán o nos marcharamos nosotros del Euro, por la ruptura del mismo o incluso de la propia UE, etc.

En ese supuesto, NUNCA habría que desprenderse de los MPs en primera instancia. En cambio, SI que habría que hacer un pensamiento con el efectivo y es por ese motivo por el que soy partidario de tener otras divisas fuera del Euro. Y es sabido en el foro mí "predilección" por el CHF y, en menor medida, por la NOK.

Una vuelta a la "neopeseta" conllevaría una fuerte devaluación y que no se pararía en la "inicial" y a la que seguirían varias hasta su "estabilización". Yo te aconsejaría, timi, que repasases el tema del Corralito en Argentina y que es sumamente "instructivo".

En caso de colapso financiero mundial no sabemos las pautas que podría seguir acorde a nuestros tiempos. Lo que parece evidente es que el Dinero Fiat pasaría a valer casi NADA, aunque podría haber una "transición" y sobre la que ya he comentado. Si nos vamos más allá, es decir a lo que denominas "hecatombe", pues lo mejor sería tener cubiertas las necesidades más básicas y tener MPs por si acaso... aunque en ese escenario muy pocos sobrevivirían, así que mejor no pensar en el mismo: "Lo que ha de suceder, sucederá..." (Virgilio)

Enlazo un artículo que apunta en una de las posibles y más probables "direcciones". Una vez más se plantea una fecha cercana a la que yo barajo: 2016... aunque para mí es un "punto de inflexión" y veremos qué nos dice. Lo "peor" podría venir unos pocos años después, aunque hasta que no vivamos ese 2016 no se podrán valorar los acontecimientos que ahí puedan ocurrir y si es que lo hacen... Y es que acertar el "timing" es más una cuestión de "azar" que otra cosa.

- SI TODO VA BIEN ¿POR QUÉ TANTOS EXPERTOS PREDICEN UN DESASTRE ECONÓMICO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y este artículo sobre las Materias Primas también me ha parecido muy interesante...

- Las materias primas siguen sin pisar suelo firme | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 19:02 ----------




chemachu dijo:


> Espero que me permitáis una pregunta de novato...
> 
> Si se está vendiendo tantísima plata, ¿esto no hará que en un futuro valga menos? Teniendo en cuenta que esté bastante repartida y no se esté almacenando bajo los grandes compradores.



Hola, chemachu: En el mundo siempre todo lo que ha tenido interés o "valor" ha estado sujeto a la "ley" de la oferta y demanda. La Plata tiende a ser un metal que acabará extinguiéndose más pronto que tarde y no digo que sea "mañana", por tanto en un momento dado la demanda superará a la oferta...

Hay un elemento fundamental en el que los "plateros" solemos apoyarnos y es que su "uso industrial" ya supone un "valor" importante e interesante si, finalmente, no acaba de adquirir también "formato" monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Nov 2014)

Muy buenas tardes. Precisamente en los comentarios que se hacen cargo en el último trabajo de Claudio Vargas viene un enlace de un forero de allí muy interesante del camino hacía el que nos dirigimos. Es un poco extenso pero deja muy claro a traves de paralelismos con el imperio romano hacía donde cree que vamos. Un saludo.

The Oil Drum: Europe | "Peak Civilization": The Fall of the Roman Empire


----------



## meliflua (11 Nov 2014)

Tambien este video que dejo habla sobre la debacle que se avecina con toda la manipulacion que hay en los mercados, las materias primas etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1dUtRRms7g

En resumen, lo que viene a decir es que nos vamos a una hiperinflaccion y que la manera de evitarlo es teniendo MPs, pues estos subiran con los demas productos.
Apunta a unos precios de $10000 oz gold y $700 oz silver.
Tambien dice que sera muy dificil poner precio a las cosas, pues el dinero fiat tenderá a cero, y habrá que fijar precio por algo que si valga.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# Bucanero: Muy interesante el artículo que enlazas y que me he leído por encima, pero luego le dedicaré más tiempo. Ahora bien, siendo un muy buen artículo, el comienzo no puede ser más "penoso": la Batalla de Teutoburgo y la consiguiente derrota romana tuvo una gran repercusión en su época y "marcó" mucho en la Historia del Imperio, pero no supuso ningún "punto de inflexión", ya que estamos hablando del año 9 d.C. y durante el mandato de Augusto, el PRIMER emperador romano... A partir de ahí comienza el ESPLENDOR del Imperio Romano y que alcanzaría su cenit durante el Siglo II...

# meliflua: Te agradezco el enlace, pero hace tiempo que a este tipo deje de leerle, puesto que siempre habla de cifras "astrales" y es que me plantea situaciones en las que MPs = igual a X dólares. Es muy complejo poner "valor" a algo que desconocemos y encima cómo puede evolucionar.

En muchas ocasiones he comentado que soy un estudioso de la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y allí nos encontramos con muchos ejemplos y muy diferenciados entre ellos. Por ejemplo, es conocido que un pueblo alemán (¡Ojo! fronterizo...) pudo comprar con sólo dos monedas de Oro las patatas que precisaron para pasar todo un invierno... Como podrás comprobar, los conceptos "PRECIO" y "VALOR" tuvieron distintas percepciones en los autores comprometidos, pero de lo que no cabe duda es que ese Oro sirvió para que la hambruna pasase de largo en ese pueblo alemán.

En lo personal, tengo mis propios "precios objetivos" y que están muy por encima de los últimos máximos en la Plata y bastante por encima también de los últimos máximos del Oro, pero desde luego no llego a las cifras "astronómicas" que apunta este "iluminado"... Y en el caso de una Hiperinflación mundial es muy difícil contemplarla sin que diese una Guerra Mundial.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## nekcab (11 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> Y en el caso de una Hiperinflación mundial es muy difícil contemplarla sin que diese una Guerra Mundial."



Bajo la premisa de ésa escala de acontecimientos, siempre me surge una duda: ¿sería (y fué) como una consecuencia lógica a la que los países se ven sometidos por una catarsis de circunstancias ajenas a los países intervinientes en tal guerra... O.... por el contrario siempre se deberá (y debió) a una trama en toda regla orquestada por las élites económicas vigentes?

Por otra parte entiendo que una población arruinada, sin apenas qué llevarse a la boca tanto él como su familia... en su razonamiento interior vea, digamos "natural" ya acabar con toda clase de resistencia a su lado humano de ser educado en valores humanísticos y dejarse llevar por las circunstancias del momento, aún a pesar de que en su fuero interno sepa a ciencia cierta que es un simple peón de dichas élites económicas...)


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Bueno, ahora no tengo tiempo para "profundizar" en lo que preguntas, pero te voy a dejar un enlace que me facilitará la tarea...

- SNet: Las CAUSAS de las GUERRAS

Observarás que la mayor parte de las guerras se producen por causas económicas y detrás SIEMPRE hay "élites" interesadas en ellas. Otra cosa es que asociemos éstas con las teorías "conspirativas" y en las que yo, personalmente, creo. En la I WW está clarísimo y que permitió que continuará la hegemonía mundial del Reino Unido... Y la II WW permitió el "relevo" anglosajón: Estados Unidos. Luego, si analizamos las "familias" y "linajes" vemos que son las MISMAS: anglosajonas, pero con origen germano y judío... Curiosas "paradojas" que ofrece la Historia.

Y te dejo otro enlace que no sé si saldrá, pero si no fuera así lo pones tal cual en el buscador. Vale la pena y es bastante didáctico...

- http://perseo.sabuco.com/historia/causasguerra.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (11 Nov 2014)

Gracias Fernando, le hecharé un ojo.

Por cierto, lo que son las cosas. Ante...:



fermandojcg dijo:


> "...El gran problema que tenemos en las sociedades occidentales es el individualismo extremo en el que hemos desembocado y que el Sistema "alimenta" de forma sibilina, pero permanente. Sabemos que hay mucha gente que está viviendo un auténtico Madmaxismo , pero mientras obtengan las "limosnas" de los Estados es muy difícil que se salgan del "rebaño". Así que los movimientos de protesta quedan restringidos de forma minotitaría y un buen ejemplo es el de la ciudadanía de El Gamonal (mi reconocimiento y saludos para ellos) que queda "aislado" allí (en Burgos), pero que no acaba de prender a nivel nacional... En estos momentos hay motivos más que suficientes para que en España ya hubiera estallado una "Revolución" donde la guillotina empezará su labor "ejemplarizante"...
> 
> Sin embargo, yo no pierdo la esperanza y todavía confío en que la gente acabe "despertando"... Quizás, no tenga que venir "exportado", pero es posible que nos llegue y si algo nos caracteriza a los españoles es que somos "vengativos", así que cabe la posibilidad de que algunos tengan que "amarrarse los machos" más pronto que tarde.
> 
> ..."



Ell*os* parecen tenerlo meridianamente claro también:

Los parados de larga duración deberán estar un año sin cobrar para optar al nuevo subsidio de Empleo​


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Que "ellos" sigan con sus políticas actuales y no va a resultar nada "extraño" lo que finalmente acabará deviniendo... Históricamente: Hambre = Revolución/Guerra. Y SI, en los tiempos actuales, el proceso es mucho más lento, pero pienso que es también una "ley" inexorable...

Y aprovecho para dejaros un artículo bastante interesante sobre el referéndum del Oro en Suiza. Va en la misma línea que vengo expresando en el hilo y es que muy probablemente no saldrá adelante...

- Swiss May Not Be Able to

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

Aunque este es un hilo de oro, os dejo este enlace sobre el fraude de la plata, muy jugoso

Silver Fraud?


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

Que pasará después de este G20?

They'll Call It "The G-20 Massacre!"


----------



## Los últimos españoles (12 Nov 2014)

Primero de todo, dar las gracias (again) a todos los que escribís en este hilo. Ya que muchos días no lo puedo seguir "intensivamente", lo leo por encima y me salto leerme algún enlace y dar algún thanks...

Pongo el enlace al audio de Economía Directa de ayer (11/11/2104). Siempre es interesante, pero el de ayer tiene que ver especialmente con temas que se tratan en este hilo. Hacen un repaso general a la historia del dinero, las crisis de deuda a lo largo de la historia (en la antigua Babilonia ya tenían crisis de deuda , a los motivos de la aparición del dinero fiat, su relación con el patrón oro y el porque siempre el oro ha sido considerado dinero.

La solución al dinero – Economía Directa 11-11-2014

Puede que a eruditos (8 como fernandojcg y compañía no les diga nada nuevo, pero para personas que aun estamos empezando a indagar en el basto mundo de como funciona realmente la economía, nos puede enseñar mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: A pesar del título del hilo, éste no se dedica exclusivamente al Oro -sólo se utiliza como un "referente"-, ya que he explicado en muchas ocasiones que tiene vocación "metalera", pero pretende ir "más allá"... Lo que se puede comprobar con los enlaces que solemos colocar. Es más, yo soy un declarado "platero" y bastantes de los que escriben por aquí también lo son.

# Rattus: Todas las aportaciones que "sumen" siempre son bien recibidas en este hilo. Está claro que a nivel de Historia y Economía, pues algunos vamos bien servidos, pero esa no es la "regla general" en la gente. Quizás, un mayor conocimiento de estas materias, aparte de impartir en las escuelas una asignatura de Economía Doméstica, hubiera permitido que las masas menos pudientes -y también en las otras...- no se hubieran embarcado en deudas que luego se han demostrado impagables y es que una cosa es la gente y otra bien distinta los Estados...

Dejo unos enlaces interesantes...

- Rebelion. “Defender la soberanía nacional”

- ¿Se acerca el QE3 europeo? | Investing.com

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

Ahí os dejo unos cuantos enlaces interesantes...

- Aumenta la demanda de monedas de plata de Estados Unidos

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/146637-colapso-capitalismo-sociedad-siglo-xxi

Y esto es muy RELEVANTE...

- Russell Napier Declares November 16, 2014 The Day Money Dies | Zero Hedge

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2014 at 19:07 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> ¡Bye bye Chusma! - Rankia
> 
> El inciso final sobre Greenspan....no lo entiendo.



Es sencillo de "entender", pero claro hay que llevar tiempo en este "mundillo"...

Vamos a ver, Greenspan se caracterizó por despreciar la libertad económica y el Patrón Oro con sus acciones al frente de la FED.

Ahora bien, últimamente se ha REAFIRMADO en lo que creo que siempre fue su criterio intelectual respecto al Oro. Y es que allá por el ¿1966? escribió un artículo titulado: "Oro y libertad económica". Bien, os dejo un enlace al mismo en Español y, al final del artículo, tenéis un enlace al original en Inglés.

- Autores Invitados - Oro y libertad econmica - Libertad Digital

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

Buenas noches a todos
Me gustaria poner un caso práctico ahora, en el momento que nos encontramos, y suponiendo una posicion de activos varios, inmuebles destinados al alquiler, fotovoltaicas, moneda fiat y metales, a ver si alguien puede aportar algo para, a su entender, mejorar la posición.

inmuebles: alquileres brutos año 43.000€ (hay que descontar gastos de comunidad e IBIS)
Fotovoltaicas : , rendimientos brutos año 136000€( hay que descontar aprox, 20000€ en gastos)
Metales: oro y plata 50/50
dinero fiat. aprox,. mismo valor qeu metales a precio de hoy.

Según el articulo que público Fernando ayer de el robot pescador, varios expertos opinan que existe un 65% de posibilidades de que nos vayamos a un colapso global, desencadenado por la perdida de confianza en las monedas fiat y todo lo que eso conlleva, parecido a un crack del 29 pero de proporciones astronómicas. 

En el caso de que se de el colapso financiero global, perdida de la confianza en la moneda fiat local, pero las estructuras del estado siguen funcionando en una economia de subsistencia:

En este caso habría que deshacerse de los inmuebles, y ese dinero pasarlo a metales? teniendo en cuenta que los inmuebles son para alquiler, y en el caso de un colapso, no cre3o que den ingresos y ademas se corre el riesgo de que sean ocupados ilegalmente y destrozados. Con la venta de los mismos a precio de hoy se perdería dinero con respecto al precio de compra, pero después de liquidar las hipotecas quedaría un remente interesante.
Las fotovoltaicas, actualmente no hay comprador porque hay una inseguridad jurídica enorme y no sabemos cuanto se cobrará cada año, pues el gobierno lo cambia cada 2*3, y siempre a peor, en caso de colapso si no se pueden pagar los créditos, debido a que no haya ingresos, o los ingresos se hayan depreciado tanto que no den ni para pipas, que pasa si se dejan de pagar los créditos, estando estos avalados personalmente? 

El dinero en efectivo, valdrá algo? Que hacemos con la liquidez sobrante, la que no nos hace falta para vivir, la invertimos toda en MPs, plata fundamentalmente.?

Y ya inmersos en el colapso, A quien acudimos para cambiar nuestros metales para poder comprar lo que nos haga falta? 

Sabe alguien de alguna situación paracida a la que se pronostica y como se soluciono? Posguerras, mundiales, civiles, crack del 29 etc.

Fernando, te agradecería que te lo tomaras como ejercicio practico, y desarrollaras lo que tu crees, a tu entender que se debería hacer, si no te parece mal.

mx gx.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Tomo nota y espero darte una pronta respuesta. Ahora bien, que te quede claro que yo no tengo ninguna "fórmula mágica", por tanto no te diré lo que debes hacer ni a ti ni a nadie. Bastante tengo con intentar "salvar" parte de lo mío... Afortunadamente, mis "posesiones" son mucho menores, así que en teoría lo tengo más "fácil".

Y luego ten presente que los artículos "apocalípticos" no tienen porqué cumplirse necesariamente y recuerda la "Profecía de los Mayas". De momento, seguimos por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

Fernando estoy leyendo el articulo de ´Russel Namper, the end of money" , Es cierto lo qeu dice? Son especulaciones o tiene certeza de que eso va a ocurrir?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Hasta que no exista una comunicación oficial sobre lo que seacuerde al final de la reunión del G-20 de este fin de semana, no hay que darle más consideración que la de "especulaciones", aunque éstas ya hace tiempo que "circulan"...

Así que atentos a lo que allí se decida y acuerde...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

A partir del 16 de Noviembre a comprar MPs como locos, digo yo, o eso es lo que entiendo del artículo.

sacame de dudas.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

Por si te sirve de algo, yo no pienso comprar más todavía... E insisto en que hay que esperar y ver qué deciden y luego veremos también las "alternativas" posibles. No creo que aún hayamos llegado a un TODO o NADA, por tanto a apostar únicamente por los MPs... Además, si todo apuntará en esa "dirección" ya estaríamos viendo movimientos violentos alcistas en los MPs y, de momento, para NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Nov 2014)

Acabo de leer este otro artículo,, es que donde mires todos dicen lo mismo, crack crack crack catacrack

The "Golden" Cat Is Out Of The Bag!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Bien, he estado pensando sobre lo que me preguntabas y, la verdad, da para bastantes "páginas" y, además, es que sobre ello ya escribí bastante en el anterior hilo (Evolución del precio del Oro) y del que te recomiendo repases mis últimos comentarios en el mismo: los referidos al Crack del 29, la Confiscación del Oro, etc.

En cualquier caso, te enlazo un interesante artículo que responde a varias de las cuestiones que planteas y como vas bien de Inglés, te aconsejo también que entres en el enlace al trabajo de los Profesores Steve Hanke y Nicholas Krus...

- Hiperinflaciones | Juan Ramón Rallo

También te diré que no conocemos ninguna referencia conocida sobre una Hiperinflación GLOBAL. Quizás, la que yo conozco más parecida se remonta al Siglo III durante el Imperio Romano... Así que ha llovido tanto desde entonces que no tenemos ningún comparable y menos adaptado a los tiempos actuales. Por consiguiente, opino que de darse un colapso GLOBAL sería casi imposible que no viéramos una Hiperinflación "casi" GLOBAL y, teniendo en cuenta los diferentes "vasos comunicantes", ello acabaría llevando a buena parte del planeta al HAMBRE y eso es igual a GUERRA/REVOLUCION o REVOLUCION/GUERRA y tampoco creo que el orden alterase el resultante "final". De manera, que si llegamos AHI muy pocas opciones van a existir, quizás si todo fuese muy "rápido", pero claro no es difícil imaginar que las condiciones medioambientales imperantes no serían muy propicias para la supervivencia.

Si todo transcurriese como las Hiperinflaciones que hemos conocido o al menos las más "modernas", pues el Dinero Fiat acabaría siendo destruido y de forma muy rápida. En esas situaciones lo que han servido han sido MPs y divisas "fuertes". Por ejemplo, en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, muchos inmuebles de Berlin se compraron por cantidades irrisorias en monedas extranjeras.

Por tanto, queda claro que hay que tener MPs y "otras" Divisas, bien "físicas" o bien depositadas legalmente en países con seguridad jurídica como, por ejemplo, Suiza...

Hoy en día el alquiler de inmuebles es más bien ruinoso, aunque a ti te están proporcionando un buen rendimiento "bruto", aunque teniendo en cuenta las nueva ley que va a grabar la venta de inmuebles a partir del próximo día 1 de Enero, pues no parece mala idea quitarse alguno y hacerse con un efectivo que podría servir para abrir una cuenta en CHF en Suiza... También se podría utilizar para comprar un terreno cultivable y que tuviera accesibilidad natural al agua. En fin, hay bastantes "alternativas".

Sobre las fotovoltaicas prefiero no pronunciarme, ya que tienen una pinta terriblemente mala... Aunque, respecto a lo que preguntas, en las Hiperinflaciones las deudas también se devalúan brutalmente, bueno o al menos ha sido así hasta ahora...

meliflua, fijate que en el artículo enlazado se habla del TRUEQUE, algo que yo he comentado en muchas ocasiones, y tiene un proceso "natural" y espontáneo, así que el intercambio de los MPs debiera verse bastante beneficiado. Y en ese contexto mejor la Plata y el Oro en formato "pequeño" (Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc.). En cualquier caso, para quien quiera "profundizar" en ello, es mejor "ilustrarse" sobre cómo se las ha apañado la gente en pasadas Hiperinflaciones, cómo funcionan los "mercados negros", el "contrabando", etc.

En fin, meliflua, no he respondido completamente a lo que me preguntas, pero es que -insisto en ello- no tengo un "comparable" para un colapso GLOBAL y que además fuera acorde con los tiempos actuales. Sin embargo, te proporciono algunas "velas" para que vayas encontrado "tu" camino...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kennedy (13 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)
> También te diré que no conocemos ninguna referencia conocida sobre una Hiperinflación GLOBAL.
> (...)




Las anteriores hiperinflaciones han sido consecuencia de un rechazo de la moneda. Rechazo provocado, principalmente, porque había monedas mucho mejores que no perdían valor tan rápidamente.

La situación actual es vírgen el la Historia, dado que el fiat es un chollo-monopolio mundial, sin competencia y sin sustitutivos claros.

Sin sustitutivos al fiat, ni un gran colapso mundial lo haría desaparecer.
Teniendo en cuenta que los colapsos los crean ellos... Para qué hacer colapsar el mundo si no van a ganar nada con ello???


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2014)

Hola, Kennedy: En las Hiperinflaciones siempre han habido varias causas...

- Autores Invitados - Anlisis de la hiperinflacin: Por qu y cmo se produce? - Libertad Digital

Yo no lo veo como tú y hay bastantes por ahí que tampoco... ¿Quién te dice a ti que no vaya a haber un colapso que los devore a "ellos" también?

Y "emulando" al Satoshi... "La luz al final del túnel es siempre la del tren que viene de frente."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- Así se gestó la gran crisis - Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (13 Nov 2014)

Buenos días a todos:

Mx gx Fernando creo que con lo que me has dicho y lo que he leído del articulo Analisis de la Hiperinflación, me queda bastante claro que hacer. En ese artículo habla de que los acreedores y los que cobran rentas fijas, (alquileres) se acaban arruinando, entre otras cosas. La verdad es que llevo bastante tiempo pensando en vender algún inmueble, pero un día por otro lo voy dejando. Creo que la próxima semana me pondré manos a la obra y me desharé de algo. En cuanto a lo de las fotovoltaicas, enfin, mejor ni hablar, ha sido LA MAYOR ESTAFA QUE ESTE GOBIERNO HA HECHO A LAS FAMILIAS ESPAÑOLAS,(62000 familias) invertimos en base a un RDL, y ya llevan 6 medidas retroactivas, que suponen en muchos casos una pérdida de ingresos cercanos al 50% de lo prometido. Pero a mitad de partido, cuando tu plan financiero ya no se puede modificar y encima lo has avalado personalmente. 
Con referencia al artículo de ayer, sigo dandole vueltas, me refiero al del The day de money dies, 16-11-2014. Para mí está claro que quieren volver a la situación pre 1929, es decir, ahora nos hacen corresponsables, nuestro depósitos digo, con la suerte del banco en que los deposites, si el banco se arruina tu te arruinas, y no tienes derecho a recibir tus depósitos. Otra manera de robarnos legalmente. 
Los de la Elite, llevan chupando del sistema por casi un siglo, y ahora previo a que se caiga el chiringuito vuelven a cubrirse las espaldas a costa del ciudadano de a pié.
Me parece una auténtica marranada, por darle un calificativo.

Que hacer? a mi se me ocurre alquilar una caja de seguridad y dejar los billetes dentro, y luego ir cada día a la cajera a reponer los recibos que me hayan cargado en mi c/c para volver a dejarla a 0 cada día y que no me cobren números rojos.

Tu te has creado tu opinión en cuanto a ese artículo.? Esperaremos al lunes negro 17/11/2014 a ver que pasa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 11:47 ----------

Lo que no dicen es que con este sistema monetario fraccionario, todos los bancos están en bancarrota, pues solo reservan el 3% de los depósitos, EL 97% ES DEUDAAAAAA, si mañana vamos todos a por nuestro depósitos solo hay para cubrir el 3% de lo depositado.

=BANCARROTA.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 12:16 ----------

Cambiando de tema, os dejo este enlace sobre minería de MPs

Kamikaze Attack and the End of Mining

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 12:40 ----------

y este otro

PRIMARY SILVER MINERS: Losing Nearly $3.00 For Every Ounce Of Production : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: En fin, tú eres quien tienes que tomar tus propias decisiones, así que lo meditas y decide en consecuencia... A veces, aún a riesgo de equivocarse, hay que "moverse" un poco y más si tenemos la percepción de que se acerca una "tormenta" y lo que desconocemos es la intensidad que la misma pueda tener, pero claro los "paraguas" están para tenerlos cuando llueve y no para "buscarlos" cuando ya nos estamos "mojando"... ¿No te parece?

Lo de las cajas de seguridad, deberías estudiarlo... Como opción "transitoria" puede valer, luego NO, pero claro esa es una opinión muy personal.

No, no me he formado una opinión sobre el artículo que citas. ¿Motivos? Hace tiempo que se viene especulando con medidas semejantes y no descarto que acaben implantándose ya sea parcial o totalmente. Es más, creo que los "tiros" iniciales podrían venir con actuaciones de ese tipo. Ahora bien, yo no creo que el G-20 tenga "fuerza" suficiente para que lo que acuerde vaya a "misa" y menos ahora mismo...

En fin, habrá que esperar y leer entre líneas el comunicado final que realicen.

Dejo un par de enlaces y que siguen apuntando en la misma "dirección"... Y ¡ojo! que coloco éstos como podría poner otros muy parecidos que acabo de leer y es que parece que hay bastante consenso en que vienen "malos tiempos", a pesar de los "vendedores de humo" que nos "gobiernan"...

- Former Goldman Banker Reveals The Path To The Next Depression And Stock Market Collapse | Zero Hedge

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/146746-colapso-economia-pronostico-eeuu-revolucion

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2014)

Ahí os dejo un par de enlaces interesantes...

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL “PATRÓN ORO” DEL ESTADO ISLÁMICO

- A vueltas con el referéndum suizo sobre el Oro... No lo veo y más viendo la presión que está sometiendo el Euro al CHF... En cambio, paradojas de la vida, al USD le va bien vs el CHF. En fin, quien no lo quiera ver...

- Don't Discount The Yes Side In Swiss Gold Referendum - Axel Merk - Forbes

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (13 Nov 2014)

no olvidemos el factor iluminati

: )


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

Un par de noticias interesantes...

- http://finance.yahoo.com/news/retail-investors-dive-into-silver-161233995.html

- UPDATE 2-Swiss regulator flags attempt to manipulate bullion benchmarks | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> no olvidemos el factor iluminati
> 
> : )



vaya. .. pues cuando lo escribía con el telefonillo me pareció bastante acertado y ocurrente, a la par que gracioso, jejej

Los iluminati necesitan TU ORO para regenerar la atmósfera de su planeta. insisto en que para ellos es una cuestión vital.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

Esto es muy RELEVANTE. Vale la pena que "perdáis" algo de tiempo...

- OBAMA IMPULSA UNA SERIE DE TRATADOS SECRETOS QUE CAMBIARÁN EL MUNDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## nuevonesto (14 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> vaya. .. pues cuando lo escribía con el telefonillo me pareció bastante acertado y ocurrente, a la par que gracioso, jejej
> 
> Los iluminati necesitan TU ORO para regenerar la atmósfera de su planeta. insisto en que para ellos es una cuestión vital.
> 
> Saludos



jejeje, esa historia no la conocia. En ese caso, debe de haber unos cuantos iluminati leyendo el foro y cazando pistas.


----------



## atom ant (14 Nov 2014)

El Estado Islámico anuncia que acuñará su propia moneda en oro, plata y cobre

" en los próximos días emitirá otro comunicado para explicar detalles como el nombre de la nueva moneda, su tipo de cambio y dónde podrá adquirirse, "


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> El Estado Islámico anuncia que acuñará su propia moneda en oro, plata y cobre
> 
> " en los próximos días emitirá otro comunicado para explicar detalles como el nombre de la nueva moneda, su tipo de cambio y dónde podrá adquirirse, "



Joder, no lo permitirán. USA va a arrasarlos. 

Monedas de oro, plata o cobre ¿qué se han creido? ::


----------



## meliflua (14 Nov 2014)

Algo ha pasado y no lo sabemos, 

24-hour Spot Chart - Silver


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Algo ha pasado y no lo sabemos,
> 
> 24-hour Spot Chart - Silver



esto???

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...elite-del-caza-derribando-boeing-malasio.html


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

NO, timi, no creo que esa noticia que enlazas tenga nada que ver con el fuerte bandazo de hoy en los MPs. Esa reacción, quizás, se deba más a una reacción "defensiva" ante la reunión del G-20 de este fin de semana. Es lo más lógico y más si observamos que el movimiento se ha visto acompañado también en los Bonos y Divisas.

Y dejo unas cuantas informaciones interesantes... Curiosamente, todas relacionadas con Rusia.

- UN SIMPLE AVIÓN RUSO DESARMADO DESACTIVA A TODO UN DESTRUCTOR DE ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Russia Braces for 'Catastrophic' Drop in Oil Prices - Bloomberg

- Putin stockpiles gold as Russia prepares for economic war - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Nov 2014)

Buenos días...

pues, joer, si no les funciona y derriban el avión se pudo liar parda. Verdaderamente impresionante el gesto de Rusia.

Ciertamente el incidente del USS Donald Cook es el suceso más desconcertante de la crisis de Ucrania. Ud fernando es el entendido en cuestiones militares pero me da la sensación que la flota de EEUU de superportaviones (sin blindaje) y sin sistemas aegis de disparo se quedan en na...

Comparto la opinión sobre la reunión del G20... fuera del mundo anglosajón y occidental parece que sí que hay un verdadero debate sobre el Oro y la moneda tangible. Quizá haya alguna información que desconozcamos.
El anuncio del E.I no es un brindis al Sol.

el crude-oil ya tocó los $75
el USD creo que también toca recortar 

Permaneceremos atentos al movimiento de pelvis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Rwz6zBJSE
pero que güena está



Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Militarmente, se considera que los portaaviones deberían ser cosa del pasado o bien haber sido sustituidos por otros de menor tamaño y más ligeros, por tanto con mayor capacidad de maniobra. Sin embargo, atom ant, has de considerar que los portaaviones van dentro de lo que se denomina "Grupo de Batalla" y que -en el caso de los americanos- están compuestos por un gran número de buques, aparte de de una fuerte protección aérea y submarina. NO, no es tan fácil, el "tumbar" a uno de esos monstruos marinos.

No es menos cierto que los rusos tienen el arma adecuada, es decir el misil Raduga Kh-22M y trabajan en una versión mejorada y que será el Kh-32. De hecho, el Sistema SP4-1 Aegis se creó para combatir este tipo de "amenaza".

En cualquier caso, creo que los americanos cuentan con otros sistemas defensivos y atacantes que no conocemos y es que pienso que los americanos están mucho más avanzados teconológicamente que el resto de "potencias". Quizás, Rusia sea el único "grano en el culo" que tiene, pero tampoco la veo con capacidad para derrotar a los EE.UU.

Dejo unos enlaces interesantes...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LUCES AMARILLAS EN EL SISTEMA FINANCIERO MEXICANO

- ¿La paz nos hace pobres? EEUU y la guerra

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Nov 2014)

Buenas noches a todos.

En lo referente al articulo de Zorrilla, creo que los que afirman que es necesaria una guerra para regenerar la ecomia, o la sociedad, o lo que cuernos crean que se va a regenerar andan un poco confusos.
A los USANOS les vino bien la wwii porque fué fuera de sus fronteras, no se afecto su capacidad de producción, y para más inri, el resto del mundo conocido estaba en ruinas y se hicieron con el oro de los europeos a cambio de la resurrección de Europa.

En la tesitura en la q

---------- Post added 15-nov-2014 at 19:14 ----------

En la tesitura actual, con todos los gobiernos endeudados hasta la medula, tensiones geopolitacas Este Oeste que salen chispas, y el poder destructivo de las armas de destruccion masiva, no solo no se regeneraria nada, sino màs bien nos iriamos todos al garete.
Otra cosa es que los USANOS no quieran reconocer que sus QE1 QE2 QE3, y ahora la QE4 Japonesa, no solo no ha servido para revitalizar la economía, desde su base, sino todo lo contrario, el dinero se ha quedado en las manos equivocadas, y han seguido engordando las burbujas, la de las deudas soberanas, la de los mercados bursatiles, los bolsillos de la Elite se han llenado con la miseria del pueblo, y antes de que les explote en sus morros, que hacen? UNA GUERRA ES LA SOLUCIÓN, NOS CARGAMOS A 6000 mm DE PARDILLOS y luego vuelta a empezar. Pero creo que esta vez si hacen eso se cargan todo, nos quedaría un planeta yermo, muerto, y los pobres que siguieran vivos despues de ese holocausto, preferirian haber muerto tambien.

saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2014)

Ahí os dejo unas cuantas noticias en Inglés que he seleccionado...

- The Only Man In Europe Who Makes Any Sense - The Automatic Earth

- The Reverse Of Central Bank Gold Flows Spells The Death Of The Dollar : SRSrocco Report

- https://finance.yahoo.com/news/report-iran-opens-gold-plant-101336239.html

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, *creo que* los americanos cuentan con otros sistemas defensivos y atacantes que no conocemos y es que *pienso que* los americanos están mucho más avanzados teconológicamente que el resto de "potencias". Quizás, Rusia sea el único "grano en el culo" que tiene, pero tampoco la veo con capacidad para derrotar a los EE.UU.



Apelar a "sistemas desconocidos" es un no-argumento y sirve para todo el mundo. Qué no tendrá Rusia escondido en la manga? La mayoría de los sistemas rusos son asimétricos, diseñados especialmente para la amenaza gUSAna.

En Siria quedó clara la capacidad de Rusia para disuadir a los EEUU de imponer sus rutinarias zonas de exclusión aérea y ataques Tomahawk. Prece que Rusia derribó en vuelo las primeras salvas Tomahawks lo que condujo a que los EEUU desistiera del ataque al ver lo inútil de su intento.

EEUU y Rusia tienen ejércitos con misiones diferentes. Mientras el primero sirve muy bien al pillaje de naciones débiles, el de Rusia tiene como misión impedir que los piratas sajones campeen por su zona de infuencia. En este contexto Rusia tiene todas las de ganar, EEUU no tiene capacidad para luchar con un ejército de verdad y además en terreno ajeno. Lo que ocurra fuera de su zona de influencia a Rusia se la trrae floja.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2014)

# Fran Bueso: Es tu opinión... Y yo creo y pienso lo que me parece. Estoy en mí derecho al igual que tú. Por cierto, en temas militares no creo que me puedas enseñar nada...

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, en temas militares no creo que me puedas enseñar nada....



No criticaba tus conocimientos militares, que sin duda serán inmensos.

Criticaba la falacia de apelar a "_sistemas desconocidos_" en un torpe intento de justificar una supuesta superioridad gUSAna mas dudosa cada dia que pasa. 

Puesto que son "_sistemas secretos_", lógicamente y a pesar de tus grandes conocimientos, tampoco tú puedes enseñarnos nada de nada. Mejor ni los hubieses mencionado.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> No criticaba tus conocimientos militares, que sin duda serán inmensos.
> 
> Criticaba la falacia de apelar a "_sistemas desconocidos_" en un torpe intento de justificar una supuesta superioridad gUSAna mas dudosa cada dia que pasa.
> 
> Puesto que son "_sistemas secretos_", lógicamente y a pesar de tus grandes conocimientos, tampoco tú puedes enseñarnos nada de nada. Mejor ni los hubieses mencionado.



En fin, como siempre digo, cada cual sabe lo que sabe... Es tan "interesante" lo que propones, es decir entrar en polémica gratuita, que voy a pasar de ti y me voy a ver el partido de fútbol. Seguro que será más distraído... ¡Buenas Noches!


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, como siempre digo, cada cual sabe lo que sabe... Es tan "interesante" lo que propones, es decir entrar en polémica gratuita, que voy a pasar de ti y me voy a ver el partido de fútbol. Seguro que será más distraído... ¡Buenas Noches!



Te sugiero que si te molestan las respuestas que con tus mensajes claramente pro-gUSAnos provocas, te vayas a ver al partido y no vuelvas. A tu edad no está el corazón para ciertas cosas.


----------



## Aro (15 Nov 2014)

Tan difícil es discutir ideas sin atacar a las personas que las exponen? Ambos tenéis ideas interesantes, no sé por qué entráis en esa absurda «mutua destrucción», entiéndaseme la metáfora.


Interesante aporte, del hilo del Bitcoin.
MODERADORES, no lo mováis otra vez, proviene del hilo de Bitcoin pero trata sobre impuestos, no sobre Bitcoin:





Rajoy dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien ...
> Independientemente del porcentaje que se tenga que pagar por el impuesto de patrimonio y del importe a partir del cual hay que pagar el impuesto, hay que declarar el patrimonio a partir de una cantidad que no tiene porqué ser la misma a partir de la cual se paga el impuesto. Como está transferido a las comunidades, ese porcentaje y ese importe varían. También varía la cantidad a partir de la cual, tributes o no por el impuesto, estás obligado a declarar tu patrimonio.
> 
> Pero lo que está claro es que se trata de unos cientos de miles de euros. Eso quiere decir que de un año para otro tu puedes declarar una cantidad similar al mínimo de declaración obligatoria más lo que hayas podido ganar en ese año, no más.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Hola, Aro: Gracias por la aportación adjunta. De lo "otro" paso, no tiene ningún interés para mí... Y sigo con "mí" hilo y lo dejaré cuando me de la gana...

Dejo una información que nos debe hacer "pensar"...

- Córdoba, en la diana del yihadismo - Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Te sugiero que si te molestan las respuestas que con tus mensajes claramente pro-gUSAnos provocas, te vayas a ver al partido y no vuelvas. A tu edad no está el corazón para ciertas cosas.



Creo que no es justo que ataques a Fernando...es un forero con muchas tablas y mucha sabiduría y rigor en lo que dice...hace tiempo que lo sigo y me gustan sus opiniones...aquí se esta para aprender de todos positivamente...


----------



## Fran Bueso (16 Nov 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Creo que no es justo que ataques a Fernando...es un forero con muchas tablas y mucha sabiduría y rigor en lo que dice...hace tiempo que lo sigo y me gustan sus opiniones...aquí se esta para aprender de todos positivamente...



Le aprecio como forero, pero tiene el defecto de pontificar y ofenderse cuando le señalas sus errores. Además es pro-gUSAno, y eso no se lo perdono. A los propagandistas del maligno ni agua.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Mira, Fran Bueso, ya te he dicho que cada cual sabe lo que sabe... y con eso pretendo cerrar una polémica que no lleva a ningún sitio... ¿No te parece?

Sin embargo, creo que me has leído muy poco, por no decir casi nada... En este hilo, casi todo el mundo sabe que soy anti-americano, entendiendo como tal al Imperio y su Sistema asociado. Y excluyo a la población americana de la que aprendí bastante en su momento. Y, además, también es sabido que entre Obama y Putin siempre me he decantado por éste último, aunque en lo personal haya cosas que no me gusten de él, pero evidentemente eso es cosa mía y la opinión es "libre"... ¿No?

En este mismo hilo cuando la crisis de Crimea/Ucrania se aportó mucha información interesante y de fuentes "solventes", aparte de que ya en aquellos momentos me manifesté a favor de Rusia y contra el intervencionismo de EE.UU./OTAN. En fin, no te digo nada que no puedas comprobar, ya que está escrito...

Si te fijas en tus opiniones también pontificas y cometes errores, pero no deja de formar parte de una "opinión" y que tendrá la validez que le otorguen quienes la lean... Yo, por ejemplo, te leo y veo que argumentas bien, pero no me convence tu posición y luego tienes también tus errores: hablar de una "salva", cuando lo que se lanzaron fueron dos misiles balísticos desde la base de Rota. Uno de ellos destruido y el otro desviado al mar por los rusos. Sobre eso también se dio puntual información en este hilo.

En fin, Fran Bueso, soy un tío bastante dialogante, pero con las ideas muy "claras", evidentemente las mías... Y, la verdad, si no te interesa lo que escribo, pues lo tienes fácil con no leerlo. Yo sí que te leeré -en este hilo-, pero porque me gusta conocer otras opiniones, aunque ello no me "obliga" ni mucho menos a aceptarlas. 

# El hombre dubitativo: Gracias, pero yo creo que Fran Bueso es un tío cabal y no hay lugar para lo que yo entiendo que es polémica gratuita.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Le aprecio como forero, pero tiene el defecto de pontificar y ofenderse cuando le señalas sus errores. Además es pro-gUSAno, y eso no se lo perdono. A los propagandistas del maligno ni agua.



Y a mí los que van señalando los "errores" de los demás, me parecen muy faltos de cariño, más que errores, son otros puntos de vista de lo cual es lo que más abunda en este mundo.

No te equivoques, que no se sea pro-Ruso no significa que se sea pro-Usano, para mí en lo particular, ambos bandos son una puta mierda, ¿en serio crees que si Rusa tumba a USA y ésta se queda con el domino mundial; al mundo le irá mejor?

Hay que ser muy pero que muy ingenuo para creerse semejante disparate, transpolando ese símil a España es como creer que si en lugar del PP gobierna el PSOE nos irá mejor (o viceversa).

La guerra no va por que país es mejor, la guerra va de que los gobernados están hasta los huevos de sus gobernantes y es necesario un cambio a raíz de toda esa panda de HDLGP.

Que por una parte en los masmierda se tiran los trastos y terminando el programa se van juntitos a cenar y emborracharse a sitios que es tu puta vida podrás pagar, y pagan con lo que te quitan cuando recibes tu sueldo o compras cualquier cosa.

A ver si de una puta vez nos caemos del guindo, ienso: a menos que estés a sueldo de los rusos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (16 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, la verdad, si no te interesa lo que escribo, pues lo tienes fácil con no leerlo.



Prefiero REBATIRLO porque esto es un puto FORO.

Y si te ofende que rebatan tus intervenciones, Sr. sensible, lo tienes fácil: móntate un blog y habla solo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Prefiero REBATIRLO porque esto es un puto FORO.
> 
> Y si te ofende que rebatan tus intervenciones, Sr. sensible, lo tienes fácil: móntate un blog y habla solo.



Ja,ja,ja... Tú mismo te has "retratado"... Lo mejor pasar de ti y es que no mereces que vuelva a perder un minuto más con un... Ja,ja,ja... Más claro "agua"... ¿No?

Bye, Bye...


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos
> Me gustaria poner un caso práctico ahora, en el momento que nos encontramos, y suponiendo una posicion de activos varios, inmuebles destinados al alquiler, fotovoltaicas, moneda fiat y metales, a ver si alguien puede aportar algo para, a su entender, mejorar la posición.
> 
> inmuebles: alquileres brutos año 43.000€ (hay que descontar gastos de comunidad e IBIS)
> ...



Hola meliflua, no he podido pasar por alto tu post y, aunque mi opinión no se ha pedido, me gustaría darte mi punto de vista al respecto. Que sepas que es con la mejor intención.

Con los datos que aportas, primeramente sería muy importante saber si detrás de esos activos, hay pasivos y en que consisten, si los pasivos son sólo impuestos y gastos de mantenimiento, o entre ellos se incluyen deudas.

Si tienes deudas, para mí sería imprescindible liquidarlas, ahora que tienes cashflow, el amortizar las deudas debe ser prioritario. Pero claro, debes hacerlo "con cabeza", no te debes descapitalizar por ningún motivo, es decir, debes tener reservas de efectivo para cumplir tus obligaciones y vivir durante un tiempo.

Dicho tiempo dependerá de las perspectivas que tengas respecto a tu situación, puedes basarte haciendo una simulación o "stress test" personal. Básicamente sería plantearte varios escenarios en donde te falte o pierdas algún ingreso o activo y consiste en cuanto puedes "aguantar" sin perder nada o que esa pérdida no te afecte en absoluto.

Yo más que mejorar, te recomendaría robustez, es decir, tener raíces más fuertes; de nada te sirve tener muchas ramas, hojas muy verdes y flores hermosas, si en el primer temporal un viento fuerte te arranca de cuajo, o te quedas sólo con pocas ramas y tus raíces no son lo suficientemente fuertes para crear nuevas ramas, hojas verdes y flores hermosas.

No sé si me explico.

Otro punto que me gustaría recalcar, es cómo llevas tus negocios, me refiero a tu situación legal, si vas como individuo, como empresa, donde está domiciliada, etc.

He conocido algunos casos de personas que ganaban bastante bien, pero la mayor parte del beneficio se le iba en impuestos, así que mejoraron la estructura de sus respectivos negocios y vaya si cambiaron sus números.

No hablo de nada ilegal, más bien buscar esa estructura que es mejor para tu negocio y domiciliarla donde tengas menores cargas impositivas, para hacerlo, lo mejor es que vayas con un buen gestor, el cual te podrá asesorar bien y no creo que te salga caro.

Pienso que si mejoras en esos dos aspectos, tu economía lo notará sin tantos quebraderos de cabeza, ya que el beneficio que puedas obtener sobre otro emprendimiento, será inversamente proporcional a tiempo que le dediques; es decir, podrás "mejorar" tus números, pero no creo que compense el tiempo que le tendrás que dedicar para que funcione y, muy posiblemente sigas arrastrando errores administrativos que puedes solucionar sin tanta complicación y que te pueden hacer que ahorres dinero.

Y por último, el formato de tu dinero, en ese punto todos vamos en el mismo barco, es decir, que estamos igual de jodidos, así que no hay más cojones que guardes en euros al menos lo necesario para aguantar el tiempo de tu "stress test", lo que si puedes hacer, es buscar entidades de diversos países para disminuir el riesgo de corralito.

Para aguantar tu chaparrón particular, te recomendaría sólo euros, es por la facilidad de tenerlos de vuelta cuando los necesites, que a fin y al cabo para ese fin es ese dinero.

Una vez conseguido ser fuerte, ahora sí que puedes protegerte contra la fuerza del euro buscando otras monedas FIAT, que Fernando ha mencionado en más de alguna ocasión, cuentas en otras divisas y países. Para ese entonces, la cantidad necesaria ya la tendrás más que definida.

El resto ya se puede ir a MPs, porque si haces los deberes anteriormente mencionados, seguramente nunca tendrás que recurrir a venderlos en situaciones de precios manipulados (como están ahora) y tengas que vender a pérdidas.

Dependiendo de la cantidad, pues tendrás que buscar otros sitios y países donde guardar tu tesoro, pero ojalá y todos por aquí nos veamos en la situación de que no sabemos donde guardar grandes cantidades de MPs, eso indicará que seguimos por aquí, que las cosas nos siguen yendo bien y lo más importante, que esto no ha petado.

Saludos.

NOTA: No te menciono lo del madmax, pero no está de más tener reservas de productos básicos (comida, medicinas, herramientas, energía, etc.), no por si viene el fin del mundo, sino por si hay alguna huelga de transportistas y nos quedamos sin víveres algunos días, esos momentos pueden ser muy duros y quizás decisivos (vamos, de vida o muerte), lo mejor en casita y sin hacer mucho ruido.


----------



## Fran Bueso (16 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo mejor pasar de ti y es que no mereces que vuelva a perder un minuto más con un... Ja,ja,ja... Más claro "agua"... ¿No?
> 
> Bye, Bye...



Tampoco nadie te ha pedido que lo pierdas, engreido.


----------



## dmdp78 (16 Nov 2014)

Hola gente, 
Me vais a perdonar pero creo que merece nuestra atención , hace unos días ya hablamos del tema pero estamos ante otra situación incomprensible al igual que con el Oro, el petróleo amigos, el petróleo. En verano puede pasar cualquier cosa, se descubre algo, se cierra algo... hay una guerra...se descubre un yacimiento....un gran fondo de inversión que vende un gran paquete... cualquier cosa puede pasar.... PERO ESTAMOS EN NOVIEMBRE.... hay algo que se nos escapa y......a la familia Rockefeller no les va a pillar !!! como todos sabemos la familia Rockefeller retiro TODAS sus inversiones en el mundo del Petróleo....¿ Se ha encontrado de verdad la forma de hacer la Fusión.....ó que se nos esta escapando.....?


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2014)

dmdp78

no tienen por qué haber inventado la fusión fría, pueden haber descubierto la forma de fabricar hidrocarburos, p.ej.

saludos


----------



## meliflua (16 Nov 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hola meliflua, no he podido pasar por alto tu post y, aunque mi opinión no se ha pedido, me gustaría darte mi punto de vista al respecto. Que sepas que es con la mejor intención.
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> ...



Mx Gx Refinanciado: Obviamente los activos tienen asignados sus pasivos corresopondientes, y con las rentas actuales me da para pagar y sobra, la duda que se me plantea es que en el caso de una situacion economica complicada es muy posible que se queden libres, o que no me llegue para cubrir las cuotas. 
No tengo dudas en cuanto a liquidar las deudas ahora, como no puedo hacerlo porque no me quiero quedar sin liquidez, no lo voy a hacer, pero lo que yo pienso es que en caso de un problema global, los MPs se han de revalorizar, pero el importe que debo, seguirá siendo el mismo, lo que no puedo hacer es quedarme con liquidez en fiat, y deudas en fiat, mi idea es quedarme las deudas en fiat, y todo lo posible en MPs, de tal manera que llegado el momento, pueda hacer liquido parte de los MPs y liquidar las deudas, o no, todo depende de como venga la cosa. Lo del stress-test, fue lo primero que me hice antes de empezar a ahorrar en MPs, hice un plan de ahorro muy serio para saber la disponibilidad que tenía y cuantos meses de ahorro en fiat necesitaba, ese remanente lo mantengo intocable.

Lo que tengo claro es que me voy a desprender de algo, y no tardando mucho. No solo porque pueda ocurrir un colapso, que creo que ocurrirá, sino porque al año que viene hay elecciones generales en España, y no sabemos la situación política que vamos a tener, pero ante el auge de Podemos, creo que es mejor estar en liquidez por si hay que salir por piernas.

El gran problema mío y donde tengo concentrado mas pasivo son las FOTOVOLTAICAS, que aunque actualmente me sale neutro, no se cuanto tiempo puede durar esta situación, pues todos los años nos hacen recortes, y es un activo toxico, no se puede vender porque nadie lo compra dada la inseguridad jurídica que hay.

Muchas gx otra vez.

saludos.


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2014)

Joder que agresivo el Sr frambueso, yo que lo creia dulce y blandito como el algodón de azucar.

Pues no, lamento comunicarle que Fernando no es un infiltrado iluminati pero Ud me resulta cantidad de sospechoso.

Modérese hombre

... y córtese el pelo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Interesante el comentario que te ha realizado Refinanciado y que es uno de los conforeros más antiguos de este hilo y al que siempre es un "lujo" leer, ya que siempre "aporta", por tanto "suma", algo que se nota a faltar mucho en este foro y no en este hilo. Pese a quien pese...

Entro a comentar por dos razones:

1ª) No me parece que una de las mejores "soluciones" sea apostar fuerte por los MPs. Todo en su justa medida, pero sin dejarse llevar por el "pánico"... Mira, los anteriores máximos en los MPs obedecieron precisamente al "pánico", ya que se observaba una fuerte inestabilidad en todos los órdenes y estaba en cuestión nuestra continuidad en la UE e incluso de si ésta se iba a la m... Recuerdo también que el "pánico" era casi mundial. Pienso que no tardaremos en "revivir" esa situación, pero todavía hay "margen"... Ya ves como el G-20 no ha aportado NADA nuevo y es que todo lo tienen muy "controlado" y a lo que estamos asistiendo es a un simple "teatro", mal hecho, pero "teatro" al fin y al cabo...

2ª) Entiendo que personas con ideología de derechas pues sientan "temor" al auge de PODEMOS, pero claro también deberían preguntarse a qué se debe el mismo. La respuesta es muy sencilla y es la misma que yo pienso: Estamos hasta los mismos HUEVOS de cómo va este país, de una corrupción que no cesa y nada que tú y todos no sepamos. Por tanto, es una opción más y que es DIFERENTE a todo lo que hemos conocido hasta ahora. Bien, es verdad que tiene que "pulir" su "programa" y que ahora es inexistente o irrealizable, pero ahora mismo -en lo personal- es la opción que más me convence y que ahora mismo votaría.

¡Ojo! porque, ideológicamente, yo estoy bastante más "allá" de izquierdas y derechas, aunque evidentemente ya sabéis que me inclino más por la primera opción. Pero vamos si saliera una formación de extrema derecha, por ponerte un ejemplo, y con "cara y ojos" pues tampoco me importaría votarle. Siempre y cuando ofreciera un programa VINCULANTE y con auténticas ganas de solucionar los problemas que tenemos en este país. Y recuerdo al hilo que, en su momento, tuve los suficientes HUEVOS de poner un vídeo de Hitler y cuyo discurso era "ejemplarizante". Es más, al día siguiente estaba difundido en casi todas las redes sociales.

En mi modesta opinión, meliflua, no hay que tener "miedo" a lo que nos "venden", sino guiarnos por nuestra experiencia y ésta ya nos dice lo que ha pasado en este país desde la "maravillosa" Transición: que hoy en día seamos el país europeo, detrás de Rumania, con los niños más pobres es lo que más debiera decirnos...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## carraca (16 Nov 2014)

Hola, aquí dejo lo último de Knownuthing, un forero de rankia que ha vuelto después de un tiempo ausente
Nuestra dependencia del petróleo - Rankia

Hace unos días comenzó con esta otra entrada:
Contexto - Rankia


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Nov 2014)

Buenas noches,dejo información por si interesa a alguien
Un saludo
Audi e-diesel, un nuevo gasóleo completamente ecológico


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Bueno, he estado leyendo parte de la información acumulada en este fin de semana y aquí os dejo una pequeña selección...

- Jail time demanded for bad bankers - SWI swissinfo.ch

- Italy

Y esto es bastante RELEVANTE... Y puede que haya influido en la subida de los MPs del pasado Viernes...

- Deutsche Bank Says "Yes" Vote Has "Narrow But Clear Lead" In Swiss Gold Referendum As 1M GOFO Hits Most Negative Since 2001 | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (16 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Interesante el comentario que te ha realizado Refinanciado y que es uno de los conforeros más antiguos de este hilo y al que siempre es un "lujo" leer, ya que siempre "aporta", por tanto "suma", algo que se nota a faltar mucho en este foro y no en este hilo. Pese a quien pese...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no soy ni de derechas ni de izquierdas, y estoy de los HDLGP que nos desgobiernan hasta el gorro, de Podemos no opino, pues no se de que van, en principio me parecen demagogos, dicen lo que la gente quiere oir, pero no se que programa tienen, cuando lo publiquen podré opinar.
Ademas en este pais da igual lo que lleves en el programa, luego no lo cumple nadie y no pasa nada, como no es vinculante......a los hechos me remito.
Los partidos politicos "populistas" que estan surgiendo a la sombra de esta crisis que asola el mundo, no suelen dar buen resultado, pues en muchos casos acaban siendo gobiernos totalitarios que no solo no incrementan la participacion de las iniciativas legislativas populares, que por cierto en nuestro pais estan castradas totalmente, sino que las acaban cercenando del todo y una vez utilizada la democracia para llegar al poder, para no dejarlo cambian las reglas de juego, y se perpetuan en el mismo.

urss desde 1917 hasta su desmenbramiento en los años 90
cuba desde 1959 y siguen
china no se desde cuando
corea del norte, tres cuartos de lo mismo
venezuela, 
Bolivia
,,,,,,
Desde luego el sistema español actual me parece que esta caduco y que habría que cambiarlo, lo que no puede ser es que votemos en base a un programa y no lo cumplan. Si no se puede cumplir el programa hay que dar la cara explicar que es lo que va hacer y convocar nuevas elecciones, y si el pueblo lo acepta adelante.

Prefiero dejar lo de la politica para otro momento. me caliento mucho


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Nov 2014)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola gente,
> Me vais a perdonar pero creo que merece nuestra atención , hace unos días ya hablamos del tema pero estamos ante otra situación incomprensible al igual que con el Oro, el petróleo amigos, el petróleo. En verano puede pasar cualquier cosa, se descubre algo, se cierra algo... hay una guerra...se descubre un yacimiento....un gran fondo de inversión que vende un gran paquete... cualquier cosa puede pasar.... PERO ESTAMOS EN NOVIEMBRE.... hay algo que se nos escapa y......a la familia Rockefeller no les va a pillar !!! como todos sabemos la familia Rockefeller retiro TODAS sus inversiones en el mundo del Petróleo....¿ Se ha encontrado de verdad la forma de hacer la Fusión.....ó que se nos esta escapando.....?



Por supuesto que algo se nos escapa, pero mucho me temo que no tiene nada que ver con un sustituto del petróleo.




atom ant dijo:


> dmdp78
> 
> no tienen por qué haber inventado la fusión fría, pueden haber descubierto la forma de fabricar hidrocarburos, p.ej.
> 
> saludos



Nada de eso, mas bien se están preparando para lo de:_ "cuando corra la sangre por Wall Street compra propiedades"_ y si lo adaptamos:_ “Cuando corra la sangre por las calles, en el pico más alto de la desesperación…”_

Ahora están dando en el canal de Historia unos episodios de "Los hombres que construyeron América", ahí podrás constatar lo despiadada que puede llegar a ser esa "gente", claro, los episodios estarán muy bien filtrados y el rigor y veracidad habrá que cogerlo con pinzas, pero si "lees entre líneas" encontrarás muchas respuestas.



meliflua dijo:


> Mx Gx Refinanciado: Obviamente los activos tienen asignados sus pasivos corresopondientes, y con las rentas actuales me da para pagar y sobra, la duda que se me plantea es que en el caso de una situacion economica complicada es muy posible que se queden libres, o que no me llegue para cubrir las cuotas.
> No tengo dudas en cuanto a liquidar las deudas ahora, como no puedo hacerlo porque no me quiero quedar sin liquidez, no lo voy a hacer, pero lo que yo pienso es que en caso de un problema global, los MPs se han de revalorizar, pero el importe que debo, seguirá siendo el mismo, lo que no puedo hacer es quedarme con liquidez en fiat, y deudas en fiat, mi idea es quedarme las deudas en fiat, y todo lo posible en MPs, de tal manera que llegado el momento, pueda hacer liquido parte de los MPs y liquidar las deudas, o no, todo depende de como venga la cosa. Lo del stress-test, fue lo primero que me hice antes de empezar a ahorrar en MPs, hice un plan de ahorro muy serio para saber la disponibilidad que tenía y cuantos meses de ahorro en fiat necesitaba, ese remanente lo mantengo intocable.
> 
> Lo que tengo claro es que me voy a desprender de algo, y no tardando mucho. No solo porque pueda ocurrir un colapso, que creo que ocurrirá, sino porque al año que viene hay elecciones generales en España, y no sabemos la situación política que vamos a tener, pero ante el auge de Podemos, creo que es mejor estar en liquidez por si hay que salir por piernas.
> ...



Tal y como comenta Fernando, no hay que "apostar" todo a los MPs, ten presente que ahora los tienen "sometidos" y lo que lo hacen, son capaces de todo.

Por otra parte, aunque sabemos el desenlace final, el timing lo desconocemos y eso es lo jodido, además, la sabia ecuación del "Cueskolany" de: "2+2 = 5-1", es decir, las cosas no suceden de la manera en que creemos aunque el resultado sí lo sea, puede haber una variable que te joda tus planes por bien que vaya el final, por ejemplo, no has tomado en cuenta un par de variables:

- El posible acoso contra los tenedores de MPs, por medio de prohibiciones, confiscaciones, obligación a vender cuando ellos lo quieran, demostración de procedencia, entre otras cosas. No es lo mismo vender un soberanito cuando haga falta que vender un lingote para pagar deudas, vamos, que te investigarían a fondo; además debes tomar en cuenta el impuesto de las plusvalías generadas que ahora es muy alto, y tiene toda la pinta de en un futuro serlo aún más, recuerda que estamos en manos de unos psicópatas.

- Aunque es posible que en términos de euros (o cualquier otro fiat) tus deudas se hagan irrisorias, no olvides que estas están sometidas a un interés variable y ese "detalle" lo pueden manipular de tal manera que ese fiat en tu deuda siga siendo igual de alto que ahora (o quizás más) en poder adquisitivo. 

El interés variable es el as bajo la manga que creo que marcará la diferencia entre las deudas de la generación anterior y la actual (la casta también aprende de sus errores).

Yo creo que lo que ahora es tu dolor de cabeza (FOTOVOLTAICAS) puede ser una excelente opción para tu futuro, siempre y cuando tu poseas ese huerto solar y aprendas a mantenerlo, generar energía y tengas las herramientas y recambios necesarios para mantenerlo.

Si estás en el caso de ser parte de una cooperativa y dices que nadie se interesa en el negocio, puede haber algunos que estén interesados en venderte su parte a precio realmente bajo, para que en un futuro tu cortes el bacalao de ese huerto.




karlilatúnya dijo:


> Buenas noches,dejo información por si interesa a alguien
> Un saludo
> Audi e-diesel, un nuevo gasóleo completamente ecológico



He visto el link, pero veo un gran fallo, ese es que ese combustible requiere agua, lamentablemente -aunque no lo parezca en según que sitios- también tenemos problemas por la escasez de agua dulce y potable.

No olvidemos lo que dijo el presidente de Nestlé respecto a quitar que el agua sea un bien común, así como cierta multinacional usana se apropió de muchas reservas de agua en Bolivia, y que tanto Coca-Cola como Pepsi, ven el tema del agua como algo muy preocupante para seguir con su negocio.

En fin, lo importante es seguir insistiendo, que algún día se tendrá una solución, aunque para mí va por la de cambiar nuestro modo de vida y consumir menos recursos.

Gracias Fernando por tus palabras, 

Saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Evidentemente, tú tienes una opinión y que es tan respetable como cualquier otra. Sin embargo, te diré que me has puesto unos ejemplos que te puedo aceptar en parte, pero también podrías haber puesto también de otros países "democráticos"...

A mí el "populismo" barato no me gusta, pero te insisto en que si han salido y han sido votados es por algo y ese "algo" suele ser el mismo que se está dando aquí. Y, por ejemplo, entre Batista y Castro qué quieres que te diga...

Aquí, en este hilo, he denunciado muchas veces lo mismo que tú muy acertadamente comentas y es que tendría que existir una ley constitucional que permitiera expulsar a quienes accedan al poder MINTIENDO e INCUMPLIENDO TOTALMENTE su programa electoral. Eso y convocar elecciones inmediatamente. Mira, meliflua, mis mejores amigos suelen ser gente de derechas y te diré que están del PP hasta las mismísimas narices...

En cualquier caso, como te decía, desconozco lo que puede hacer o no PODEMOS, pero SI sé lo que habido hasta ahora y yo por ahí no voy a pasar de nuevo...

Y te dejo un par de frases que ya he colocado en el hilo en otras ocasiones...

- "La diferencia entre una democracia y una dictadura consiste en que en la democracia puedes votar antes de obedecer las órdenes." Charles Bukowski

- "La democracia sustituye al nombramiento hecho por una minoría corrompida, por la elección hecha merced a una mayoría incompetente." George Bernard Shaw

Y, meliflua, quizás no tenga un Patrimonio como el tuyo, pero lo tengo y hasta ahora SÉ positivamente quiénes me están ROBANDO desde la "legalidad"... Así que "miedo" al "cambio" no lo tengo, porque yo ya estoy hasta los HUEVOS de los que ahora "desgobiernan" y también de los que les antecedieron...

Nada, meliflua, cada cual tiene que ser consecuente con sus ideas y no hay ningún problema en debatir amigablemente, aunque a mí tampoco suele gustarme hablar de Política, pero a veces no hay más remedio...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (16 Nov 2014)

@ Fernando
El SÍ suizo puede no ser tan kimériko. Hay un par de faktores en plena kampqña k pueden ir en kontra del no, inkluso kon gente k ni estuviese interesada en el partikular orero. los 2 van en kontra del grupo favorable al SÍ,la banka.

El primero es evidente, un debate públiko ahora mismo a favor de kriminalizar las birguerías banksters, más allá de multas estratosférikas k pasmosamente no traszienden el ámbito zivil. Este punto ya implika una opinión públika de uñas kon la banka.

El segundo, es un txantxullo deskaráo ,pero tal vez un arma de doble filo. Pareze k la redakzión de los puntos de la consulta es lo sufizientemente ambigua para k el SÍ no obligase a k las reservas AU exigibles fueran reservas de oro FÍSIKO, sino papeladas varias. Esto , más allá de refrendar el talante trilero de la banka, agrede direktamente el espíritu de la konsulta , sembrando txantxullos directamente en el sistema demokrátiko suizo, kon lo k agredería a bastante más personas k a los partidarios metaleros. Desde luego, no kreo k un sólo suizo más bote NO por el hetxo de k el SNB pueda eskakear sus responsabilidades kon una txikuelina legal...mientras k seguro k a unos kuantos la intromisión les hintxa seriamente los kojones por su dimensión en tanto k asalto sozial.

En una banda de diferencias porcentuales de un dígito, esos matizes pueden ser dezisivos. y lo digo huyendo de uisfulzinkins pelikuleros,konste.

/////////

Más allá del apunte a Fernando, porke ha sido kien más a las klaras ha mostrado su eszeptizismo ante el éxito de la konsulta suiza, un apuntezillo a la presenzia en los últimos posts de Pablemos : A mí lo k más miedo me da del menda y su troupe perrofláutika es k ofrezen justamente lo k la gente está dispuesta a komprar, o sea, produktazo. La kuestión es kè tipo de prodúto es : 

- Uno sozial , espontáneo.
- Otro kastuzo , k podrían ser 2 . Uno prefabrikado al milímetro...u otro asaltado, finanziado, y regado/empujado de tapadillo kon una wena manada de troyanos perfektamente instalados para dar boleta a los tontos útiles idealistas y devolver el kaballo ganador a la kuadra de sus amos kuando y komo konvenga, rompiendo por lo sano, o simplemente influyendo.

Un saludo a todo el mundo.


*Edito: retoko un a favor del NO...por...en kontra del NO. Siempre edito sin aklaraziones,pero esta vez el lapsus era kapital y keda ditxo para k nahide se líe.*


----------



## meliflua (16 Nov 2014)

hablando del Rey de Roma

It


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, no hay nadie más deseoso que yo de que saliera adelante el SI en el referéndum del Oro de Suiza y por una sencilla razón: Tengo Oro y CHF "físicos"... Pero, la verdad, soy "realista" y sigo siendo muy escéptico... Quizás, podría salir adelante si hubiese una fuerte abstención en la consulta, pero el Sistema pondrá toda la "carne en el asador" para que salga el NO y los suizos suelen confiar en sus instituciones. En cualquier caso, ya queda menos para salir de dudas y ¡ojalá! saliera adelante y es que nadie echa "piedras sobre su tejado"... ¿No te parece?

Sobre PODEMOS he dado mí opinión y me "mojo" bastante, ya que es sabido que una gran mayoría de "metaleros" son contrarios a esa opción, pero siempre digo lo que pienso. Lo que comentas es muy factible, pero ¿sabes una cosa? Ni tú ni yo lo sabemos AHORA MISMO, "mañana" no lo sé y ya se vería...

En fin, ya sabes que es el "tiempo" el que da y quita "razones"... 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## dmdp78 (16 Nov 2014)

@ Fernandojcg, Saliéndonos de tema pero aunando en vuestros comentarios.....
Puedo considerarme Historiador aficionado y puedo confirmarte de que Hitler era Socialista, pero de los de verdad , de los que fundaron un partido político y de los que cambiaron la bandera de Alemania por una de su gusto, ( Por supuesto Roja, como buen Socialista)
El partido que fundo él fue el Partido Nacional Socialista Alemán, un partido de "Centro" según él...y puede considerarse cierto puesto que a un lado estaban los Comunistas y del otro lado el Partido Demógrata-Cristiano de Baviera y un Partido Católico de Centro.
Por supuesto lo primero que hizo al llegar al poder es perseguir a los ricos, a los cristianos, a los comerciantes Judíos ( Que robaban con sus altos precios en los productos de sus tiendas al honesto y trabajador pueblo Alemán )


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> hablando del Rey de Roma
> 
> It



Je,je,je... Veo que te ha gustado "Wolf Street". Recomendable.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2014 at 23:43 ----------

Hola, dmdp78: Bueno, quizás no me has leído mucho, pero en este hilo y el anterior he hecho muchas referencias al Nazismo y de ello pueden dar FE los nacionalsocialistas que hay en el hilo, que no son muchos, pero los hay... No es mí caso, por supuesto, aunque te diré que hace décadas que me he dedicado a estudiar el Nazismo y todavía, a ratos, sigo haciéndolo ya que hay "puntos muy oscuros" y que yo denomino como "transferencia de tecnología". Eso fue finalizando la guerra y la gente no tiene ni pajolera idea sobre ello, aunque la documentación existe...

En fin, no suscribo tus opiniones, pero eres muy libre de expresarlas. Lo que está claro es que Hitler accedió al Poder de forma democrática y se "coló" ahí porque la sociedad alemana de la época estaba hasta los mismísimos HUEVOS de la situación que estaba viviendo. Más o menos como ahora estamos aquí y en otros países del Sur de Europa...

Y un mero apunte: la denominación correcta es Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán o Partido Nacionalsocialista Alemán de los Trabajadores.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (16 Nov 2014)

@fernando

Lo k el tiempo kita y da es azierto a las previsiones ( por desgrazia y a menudo, ni sikiera a las razones )...y eso no se puede antizipar. Entiendo k lo sano es barajar opziones kon toda la lógika de k se pueda disponer...y dudar, dudar kon 2 kojones para dotar de un filtro poderoso a esas hipótesis razonadas k nos ayuden a movernos medio paso por delante, k a poko más de medio aspiro.

Por supuesto, me imagino k preferirías k en suiza saliera un SÍ, sólo aludía a tu eszeptizismo e intentaba resaltar un par de aspektos k podrían influir en el prozeso,pues no los veo poka kosa. Otro kantar es la influenzia k pudiesen tener a ese nivel, k ni idea...pero relazión, le veo..y ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Fran Bueso (17 Nov 2014)

Una cosa está clara: salga el sí o el no en el referéndum suizo el oro va a seguir subiendo hasta el momento de las votaciones y caerá una vez transcurridas estas.

Hay pocas oportunidades de "trading" tan claras como esta. Aprovéchenla.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7406&Itemid=64

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (17 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, no suscribo tus opiniones, pero eres muy libre de expresarlas. Lo que está claro es que Hitler accedió al Poder de forma democrática y se "coló" ahí porque la sociedad alemana de la época estaba hasta los mismísimos HUEVOS de la situación que estaba viviendo. Más o menos como ahora estamos aquí y en otros países del Sur de Europa...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



De forma democrática??


El 15 de marzo se realizó otra reunión de gabinete donde se discutió la manera de obtener la mayoría de dos tercios necesarios para aprobar la Ley Habilitante que Hitler exigía. En vista de que los 81 miembros comunistas del Reichstag habían sido expulsados o arrestados, el número de asientos necesarios para alcanzar los dos tercios por los nazis era menor. Se decidió arrestar a los miembros socialdemócratas que fueran necesarios hasta alcanzar la mayoría deseada, haciendo uso del Decreto del Incendio del Reichstag.[9]


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Hombre, Aro, una cosa es que nos guste y otra cómo fue: En la "práctica" fue tal y como he comentado. Hubo unas elecciones el 5 de Marzo de 1933 y Hitler obtuvo el 44% del Parlamento y que tampoco era la mayoría.

Es conocido también que las elecciones se realizaron con el establecimiento de poderes dictatoriales y que la Constitución de allí PERMITIA en casos de "emergencia", sin ningún tipo de votación previa. Y eso ya estaba establecido antes de que accediera Hitler al Poder.

Mira, Aro, en la Alemania de aquellos años habían fuertes turbulencias socio-político-económicas y todo hubiera podido ser "diferente", aunque tengo serias dudas al respecto. De hecho, poco antes el General Kurt von Schleicher había derrotado a Hitler en las elecciones de Turingia, pero fueron los socialistas y los comunistas los que hicieron dimitir a Schleicher en Enero de 1933...

Y si no fuera por la oposición del Ejército alemán es muy posible que Hitler hubiera accedido antes al Poder.

Bueno, Aro, eso es lo que nos dice la Historia...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 08:52 ----------

Y dejo un artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- España no puede seguir gobernada por traidores - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (17 Nov 2014)

Hola a todos.
Tocando el tema de podemos y simplificando mi opinión al máximo .

En el mundo básicamente hay:
Casta A: Poder bancario y económico.
Casta B: Poder político y judicial.
Descastados: Pueblo.

Podemos es una "herramienta" de la Casta A para deshacerse de la Casta B a través de los Descastados. 

Y extendiéndola un poco.
Me atrevo a hacer esta afirmación que no es gratuita, por suerte en estos foros metaleros, SI se conoce ampliamente la "historia ocultada" del dinero, de la que en colegios y universidades no se dice ni pio, por lo que en cultura económica, estos foros (y foreros) estamos en muchos casos gozando de una visión de fondo que la mayoria de la gente no tiene.
Todos aquí conocemos las ramificaciones (al menos en parte) que dejó el señorito Rootchild, Reserva Federal, como se hizo con gran parte de inglaterra inmediatamente después de la batalla de waterloo vendiendo y recomprando acciones ejecutando la maniobra de hacer creer a la gente a sabia que habian perdido la guerra, cuando en realidad la ganaron, imponiendo desde entonces los impuestos... y así ad infinitum casi casi.
Por eso digo que esta familia de banqueros representa fielmente a lo que denomino Casta A y que se vé fácilmente en la lucha para imponer la reserva federal, como manipularon a los políticos o Casta B, para que el dia de acción de gracias y sin quorum suficiente aprobaron el acta constituyente de la reserva federal.

Desde la Sexta es y ha sido impulsada la figura de pablo ilesias, y en algún otro hilo lei que detrás de esta cadena estaba un iluminati de los gordos incrementando posiciones a marchas forzadas.:

Mi punto de vista es que para este "partido" de podemos han "cogido" gente que estaba involucrada en asuntos internacionales, haciendo estudios a gobiernos, gente que se movía o les dejaban moverse.

Podemos sería una especie de anti-Casta B, que "sospecho" que no ha salido del pueblo sino de las élites de la Casta A.

Realmente Podemos a quién va a perjudicar a los banqueros internacionales o a los políticos del pais?
Y si la Casta A no hubiese querido que hubieran salido, estoy seguro que lo hubieran conseguido que no saliesen, abocándolos al ostracismo en unos medios de comunicación que ellos controlan.

Así que hoy tenemos el resultado de toda esta planificación política, rompiendo las encuestas en intención de voto en el CIS de Octubre.

En algo estamos los metalero de acuerdo y es en la eliminación de la imposición-engaño de los bancos centrales por parte de la casta bancaria.
Somos conocedores de que a partir de entonces el dinero es deuda y le genera al Estado un % de gasto la "impresión ajena".

Para mi todos los partidos son el mismo perro con distinto collar, todo dicen con el dinero (que imprime mi Banco Central) haré esto o lo otro, y los otros partidos dicen que uno hará un poco más de esto y el otro partido hará un poco más de lo otro (con el dinero que imprime mi Banco Central).

*Nadie toca el tema clave, nadie habla de que el Estado tiene que ser el que imprima su propia moneda. Y por supuesto nadie habla de que esa moneda tenga que estar respaldada por alguna contraparte de valor no solamente "confianza", nadie me refiero a ningún partido político.*

Y habiendo tenido al Monedero trabajando en el Banco Central Europeo, me imagino poco o nada haga Podemos en su contra.

Asi que lo único que nos queda es que hagan algo en contra de la casta política o casta B 
Reafirmo lo dicho.

*Podemos es una "herramienta" de la Casta Bancaria para deshacerse de la Casta Política a través de los Descastados. *

Saludos y disculpen mis "reflexiones".


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Nov 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Desde la Sexta es y ha sido impulsada la figura de pablo ilesias, y en algún otro hilo lei que detrás de esta cadena estaba un iluminati de los gordos incrementando posiciones a marchas forzadas.:
> 
> .



Es punto de vista original, se agradece.

¿Tomando posiciones en qué?


----------



## nando551 (17 Nov 2014)

En su accionariado.


----------



## meliflua (17 Nov 2014)

Parece ser que los del G20 van en serio con lo de pasar nuestros depósitos bancarios a su estructura de capital, si el banco cae, tus depósitos caen con el.

THE MONEY IN YOUR BANK ACCOUNT WAS STOLEN THIS MORNING | Dave Hodges – The Common Sense Show

Estuve leyendo las conclusiones del G20 anoche, y parece que la idea es implantar estas nuevas normas en todos los países alieneados antes de que finalice el 2015


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Interesante el comentario que te ha realizado Refinanciado y que es uno de los conforeros más antiguos de este hilo y al que siempre es un "lujo" leer, ya que siempre "aporta", por tanto "suma", algo que se nota a faltar mucho en este foro y no en este hilo. Pese a quien pese...
> 
> Entro a comentar por dos razones:
> 
> ...



Sr. Fernando ¿ no ve Ud. a PODEMOS como la reencarnación y la ilusión que mismamente genero Felipe Gonzales con su PSOE de 1982 ?...Yo lo veo bastante claro...:


----------



## atom ant (17 Nov 2014)

ejem...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RkLe1Z7hp4


----------



## Aro (17 Nov 2014)

Creo que hay una cosa diferente en podemos. Es su organización estilo asambleario. La única manera de que yo votase era un partido en el que las bases tuvieran el control. La elecciones internas en podemos, permitiendo elegir a todos los ciudadanos sin más necesitas que inscribirse en su Web me parece que muestra una diferencia clara respecto a la traidora casta política actual. Por mi parte van a tener también un voto de confianza, esperando que saquen la escoba y que sus economistas tracen planes viables.
Un economista asesor de podemos es, por ejemplo, Juan Carlos Barba, presentador habitual del podcast Economía Directa, del Colectivo Burbuja. Uno de los pocos economistas (junto con Becerra) que señalan, por ejemplo, el absurdo del dogma actual político-económico que clama por el crecimiento constante, incluso por aumentar la población para poder crecer, un paradigma absurdo por ser obsoleto.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# nando551: Siempre es interesante leer otras opiniones o puntos de vista y es lo que solemos hacer amigablemente en este hilo, aunque en raras ocasiones siempre aparece alguno que "desentona", pero bueno en la viña del Señor tiene que haber de todo...

NO, no estoy de acuerdo en lo que comentas, pero eso no quiere decir que no pudieran ir los "tiros" por ahí... Es más, sabiendo que te interesas por los temas "conspirativos", tu "teoría" podría encajar perfectamente si consideramos otros hechos parecidos y un buen ejemplo que se me ocurre ahora mismo es el de Lenin... ¿No? Sinceramente, no lo veo, pero es lógico que el personaje en cuestión despierte "dudas"...

# meliflua: Lo que indicas sobre el G-20 ya te comenté que estaba más que "descontado", al menos en Occidente, y ahora parece que lo quieren aplicar a nivel mundial. En el fondo, "cuadra" bastante dentro de las teorías "conspirativas" y es que las "élites" siguen manejando el cotarro a su puto antojo. Luego, nos "venderán" lo que haga falta, pero la "realidad" es bastante evidente: están en la tarea de "desplumarnos" y ya veremos lo que podremos "salvar"...

# El hombre dubitativo: Efectivamente, es como dices, ya que muchas de las cosas que dice PODEMOS ya las decía el programa electoral de Felipe González en el año 1982 y, la verdad, también despertó una gran ilusión entre la población. Más o menos lo que está pasando con PODEMOS, pero claro yo he vivido todos los gobiernos "democráticos" y ahora mismo me apetece un "cambio"... De aquí a las elecciones generales del próximo año hay tiempo para que aparezcan otras formaciones y también comprobar si PODEMOS ofrece un "programa" que podamos analizar mejor.

En cualquier caso, te diré que la primera legislatura de Felipe González no se puede considerar que fuera mala y, en parte, tampoco la primera de Aznar. Si miramos "números" no hay comparación con la situación actual, especialmente en lo relacionado con nuestra deuda... Por no entrar en muchos otros datos macro.

# atom ant: ¿Algún problema? Fuera del mensaje "ideológico" que pretende transmitir lo que defiende es la 2ª Enmienda de la Constitución americana. Y eso es algo en que casi todos los "metaleros" estamos de acuerdo. Yo pienso que un ciudadano tiene todo el derecho a defenderse e incluso del Estado... Eso es algo que me genera una sana envidia en relación a los americanos y que tienen muchísimas cosas buenas.

En lo personal, te diré que a mí no me hace ninguna falta, ya que mí vida profesional y las armas han ido siempre muy unidas... pero uno tiene sus "ideas".

Y, antes de dejarlo, os dejo un enlace sobre el Oro...

- Qué necesita el oro para cambiar su sentimiento negativo | Investing.com

Por otro lado, destacar la presión que existe en el par EUR/CHF. No tienen ningún disimulo en mostrar sus "cartas"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Nov 2014)

Fernando, si bien dices que esta descontado, en ese artículo que posteo se apunta algo que al menos para mi es nuevo, por un lado está lo de la aplicación de los depositos a la estructura de capital del banco, que en una situación normal no parecería preocupante, pero en la situación actual parece bastante sospechoso de lo que pretenden hacer, esto biene a colación de lo que se pretende que es la no aplicación a la banca de DEMASIADO GRANDE PARA CAER, evitando aplicar fondos públicos para el rescate y que sean los accionistas, los acreedores y los depositantes los que paguen los errores de los bankeros. Hasta aquí puede que no haya nada nuevo. 
Esto unido a la constante manipulación de los MPs con respecto al fiat ofrece otra teoria y es que las elites esten haciendose con cantidades importantes de ellos a un precio bajo, gracias a su poder de manipular los mismos, y cuando hayan conseguido este objetivo, dejen que todo siga su ritmo normal, caida de los mercados, bancarrotas de los bancos, embargo de los depósitos, .....y rally de los MPs, contra unos fiat colapasados, todo esto implicaría un RESET, y ellos seguirian estando en situación dominante pues, si se intenta un reset con patrón oro y plata, les pillaría con los bolsos llenos.
Han ganado ingentes cantidades de dinero fiata con los mercados, los bonos, los cortos en mps y todo ese exceso, o gran parte de ello lo materializan en mps otra vez, dejando que la situación lleve a cada cosa a su sitio. Esto si que es nuevo para mi.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 16:31 ----------

volviendo a las reflexiones sobre el caso práctico, la verdad es que lo mires por donde lo mires te encuentras con Benavides, me explico, de que serviría una hipotetica protección de tu riqueza pasando parte a mps, si luego los gobiernos, sacandose una ley de la manga te pueden expropiar estos al precio que fijen so pena de carcel?
Esta claro que el pueblo llano siempre tiene las de perder, a la Elite jamas se les embargaria su oro, pues serían ellos los que uina vez nos hayan robado el fiat, ademas a aquellos que hubieran sido previsores, se les embarga los mps. Esto es un callejón sin salida.


----------



## esseri (17 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> ]
> 
> Volviendo a las reflexiones sobre el caso práctico, la verdad es que lo mires por donde lo mires te encuentras con Benavides, me explico, de que serviría una hipotetica protección de tu riqueza pasando parte a mps, si luego los gobiernos, sacandose una ley de la manga te pueden expropiar estos al precio que fijen so pena de carcel?
> Esta claro que el pueblo llano siempre tiene las de perder, a la Elite jamas se les embargaria su oro, pues serían ellos los que uina vez nos hayan robado el fiat, ademas a aquellos que hubieran sido previsores, se les embarga los mps. Esto es un callejón sin salida.



Entrando a ese kontexto,ya se ha ditxo k pillar parte de MPs anonimamente no es nada desdeñable. Y hay otras opziones ( yo hablaba de whisky,otros de medizinas... ) anónimas y fáziles de menear en kualkier koyuntura. Todo lo k lleve un titular, está sujeto a ordeñamiento públiko. Hay k disfrutar la vida sin duda alguna...pero kada vez veo más klaro k un 10% de lo tuyo en un petate no es ninguna parida. Lo k veo jodido en estos tiempos, es titular posesiones.

Por zierto, lo de " lo mires por donde lo mires, te enkuentras kon Benavides" kojonudísimo,te pillo el kopyrigth ... :XX::XX::XX:

Landismo kañí Gran Reserva


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Hombre, meliflua, todo es como quieras ver el "vaso"... Si no haces nada y te quedas en la "contemplación", una probable "ensalada de hostias" te va a dar de lleno SI o SI... Todo, hasta los procesos confiscatorios, llevan un proceso y se ven venir. Por consiguiente, hay que adecuarse a las circunstancias "cambiantes" e ir tomando medidas en función de lo que nos indiquen nuestras "percepciones". Eso SI, no dejándose llevar por el "pánico" y que suele ser un mal "consejero". Y ya te hemos explicado que lo más adecuado es "diversificar" y los MPs deben un tener un peso "específico", pero deben formar parte de un TODO... Aquí nadie tiene la "bola de cristal", pero bueno siempre se aportan ideas que pueden llegar a ser "soluciones" parciales, ya que totales no las va a haber...

Pienso que ayer, el amigo Refinanciado te hizo un excelente comentario de simple aplicación práctica y otros también te hemos aportado "alternativas". Eres tú quien debe tranquilizarse y ponerse a la tarea de salvaguardar la mayor parte de tu Patrimonio. Además, estoy convencido de que todavía queda tiempo por delante...

Sobre la Cumbre del G-20 habrá que esperar unos días para conocer más detalles sobre esas 800 medidas que parece que han decidido tomar. Dejo una noticia referente a este tema y que trata sobre la reestructuración de la deuda y eso ya nos da "pistas" sobre lo que puede venir...

- Página/12 :: Ultimas Noticias :: Reestructuraciones y buitres en el documento del G20

Y esto para los "plateros"...

- Silver Will See Much Greater % Price Appreciation Than Gold - Here's Why - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Nov 2014)

A que se nota que estoy un poco acojonado.

En fin, llevo tres años metido en este tema, hasta ahora estaba solo, pues no conocia el foro y todas las comeduras de coco me las tenia que comer con patatas. Hace poco que descubrí el foro y todas las dudas qeu tenía y que tengo me gusta plantearlas, es gratificante el poder consultar con gente que está en la misma onda. Hasta ahora cuando comentaba algo de esto me trataban, y me siguen trantando, de loco.

Incluso mi mujer me dice que ella no quiere saber nada de prepararnos para una posible crisis.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Hombre, yo diría que SI, pero un "huevo" y parte del "otro"... Debes tranquilizarte y ponerte a trabajar poco a poco, sin prisas, pero sin pausa... Te diría que hay mucha gente como tú y no es mí caso, pero porque ya llevo unos años "preparándome", así que buena parte de los "deberes" ya los tengo hechos. Luego, tengo un sentido "fatalista" de la vida y creo que si vienen muy mal dadas va a ser indiferente lo que hayamos podido hacer. Sin embargo, peor es no hacer nada...

Bueno, es habitual que te encuentres como una "anchoa en un acuario" cuando expones tus temores entre tus familiares, amigos, etc. A mí ya me pasó en su momento, aunque
últimamente son varios los que acuden a consultarme sobre temas asociados a los que tratamos aquí. Incluso hay quienes fuera del dinero Fiat no entendían nada más...

Evidentemente, nosotros somos unos "privilegiados", puesto que tratamos de salvaguardar lo máximo de nuestro Patrimonio, pero también me viene ahora a la mente aquella gente cuyo único objetivo hoy es procurarse un simple bocadillo... Y es que la Desigualdad y la Injusticia acaban pasando factura a casi todo el mundo, por eso mismo es tan importante pensar en intentar cambiar esta situación, tanto en nuestro país como en el resto del mundo. Ya sé que suena "utópico", pero si no hacemos algo o no nos movemos en la "foto": acabaremos "crujidos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Nov 2014)

Tu dinero no vale nada, o por qué mataron a Kennedy (1ª parte) &larr;
Tu dinero no vale nada, o por qué mataron a Kennedy (2ª parte) &larr;
Brillante exposición.
Confirma lo que yo sospechaba, que la tendencia a largo plazo del oro sigue siendo alcista por increíble que parezca. :fiufiu:


----------



## Parri (17 Nov 2014)

Un post de Knownuthing. Unos de los 5 mejores rankianos en mi opinión personal. Ha estado unos años sin escribir por temas muy personales pero ya está de vuelta. Experto además en ciclos.

Nuestra dependencia del petróleo - Rankia

Post de Guillermo Barba dedicado a Putin y el G-20.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: CUIDADO, ¡NO SE METAN CON RUSIA!

El Franco suizo cotiza al alza

Franco suizo al alza por el referéndum de las reservas de oro

Ya no podrán dejar de emitir deuda nunca, es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.

Los bancos españoles, entre los más afectados si el BCE impone un límite a la exposición a deuda soberana

Señal de colapso. Lo de Japón es ya la hostia, ¿hasta donde pueden llegar?

A Signal of Coming Collapse | SilverDoctors.com

GEAB nº 89.

El GEAB N°89 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global

Muy interesante como siempre el hilo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2014)

Aparte de MP's ( creo que al final tendre que daros la razón), moneda extranjera de Paises reputados (tipo Suiza, Noruega, Dinamarca, ¿ Australia/Canada ? ) y acciones de empresas solventes de la Bolsa ¿ Alemana, Norteamericana tal vez ? ¿ terrenos ? lo que pasa es que tener terrenos es como tener pisos, siempre preocupado de que te los ocupen/destrocen....:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Parri: Gracias por el "aluvión" de aportaciones y hoy ya no coloco nada... No me extraña que este hilo sea uno de los más visitados del foro. Hay que tener tiempo para "tragarse" todo lo que colocamos por aquí.

# El hombre dubitativo: Claro que acabarás teniendo tu "propia" opinión y te irás hacia nuestros "posicionamientos". En cualquier caso, aquí no obligamos a nadie a tomar ninguna posición, al contrario facilitamos opiniones e información y luego que cada conejo busque su madriguera...

Respecto a tus interrogantes: Mí opinión personal es que hay que ir "adaptándose" a los acontecimientos y tener la suficiente "flexibilidad" y capacidad de maniobra. Y los MPs debieran estar siempre entre los activos más conservadores, aunque el tanto por ciento sobre el "total" debe fijarlo cada cual y es que los "metaleros" solemos apostar fuertemente por ellos, pero tampoco es una "invitación" para seguirnos... Las divisas "fuertes" y que -para mí- son el CHF y la NOK, pero por su carácter defensivo. ¿Bolsa? Sólo tomaría alguna posición en una fuerte caída y siempre buscando empresas muy sólidas y con un historial donde puedas comprobar cómo lo han hecho en pasadas Crisis/Recesiones y descartaría completamente la Bolsa española. ¿Terrenos? Es una buena opción, depende del capital del que se disponga y para qué lo queramos.

# bankiero: En el hilo ya he manifestado en repetidas ocasiones mí escéptismo y, básicamente, por el razonamiento que expones. No veo que los suizos permitan la vulneración de la barrera del 1,20 respecto al Euro. Eso creo que es lo que más va a pesar en la votación del próximo 30 de Noviembre.

Y sobre los Bonos Soberanos hay que andar con mucho cuidado con todos ellos. Evidentemente, hay unos que son mucho mejores que otros, pero...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## timi (18 Nov 2014)

gracias Fernando , tengo que reconocer que aparte de oro y bolsa , lo demás estoy cubierto , dentro de mis posibilidades , claro.
el en tema oro , por eso entre aquí a aprender , pero en bolsa ya es otro cantar , es mi próxima asignatura pendiente.
a que empresa podemos considerar solida hoy día ? a que empresas invertirías en bolsa Fernando ?

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2014)

Hola, timi: Yo ahora mismo desaconsejo totalmente la entrada en Bolsa. Quizás, el único sector interesante a nivel internacional sea el petrolero, aunque aquí hay que considerar también la cotización de las divisas en función de las empresas.

Empresas "sólidas" son General Electric, Exxon Mobil, Royal Dutch, Berkshire Hatheway, Chevron, Volkswagen Group, Walt-Mart Stores, BP, Petrobras, Total, Allianz, Novartis, etc. Muchos dirán que varias de esas empresas están muy endeudadas y es así, pero pertenecen al área productiva, por tanto son de las "confiables" y luego ya tienen una 
trayectoria contrastada. Y en la Tecnología hay muchas empresas que son también interesantes.

Sin embargo, timi, somos bastantes los que esperamos una fuerte caída en las Bolsas, aunque para más adelante... Ahora mismo, parece más un mercado para los que se dedican al trading.

En una fuerte corrección, podrías pensar entrar en alguna petrolera. En algún momento, volverán a recuperar valor y el tiempo corre a su favor...

Bueno, no solamente te has de fijar en el Oro, donde sigo recomendando mucha prudencia, sino también en la Plata y que ahora parece que está mucho más "barata"...

Dejo un enlace interesante...

- Cuatro claves explican la economía que nos viene - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (18 Nov 2014)

Buenos días a todos:

Veo que todos nos movemos por la red para ver que esta pasando, y que futuro nos espera. Yo he cogido este post que habla de las consecuencias de las nuevas normas bancarias a aplicar de aquí a finales del 2015, en base al acuerdo al que han llegado nuestro amos del G20 previamente adoctrinados por las elites bancarias que gobiernan el mundo, y seguido tb como no por el FMI .

STEALING YOUR WEALTH BY STEALTH | Dave Hodges – The Common Sense Show

Creo que va siendo hora de hacer los deberes sin pausa, e ir tomando decisiones muy serias con respecto a nuestras vidas de aquí a muy corto espacio de tiempo,

saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Nov 2014)

gracias Fernando , esta claro que solo me meteré en bolsa , cuando tenga el tema claro , después de una gran corrección , con dinero que no necesite y para no sacarlo en un largo tiempo,,,, yo las inversiones a un tiempo corto , solo las hago en el huerto, De momento tengo la suerte que tampoco necesito el huerto , pero igual en el futuro es la mejor inversión.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Para entrar a largo plazo en la Bolsa es mejor esperar una fortísima caída y no una corrección por muy severa que fuera. Esa posible corrección se podría aprovechar para colocar un dinero que no se precise en una empresa "sólida" y, a ser posible, en una divisa "fuerte", pero con una visión de corto/medio plazo.

Y no lo dudes: el HUERTO puede ser tu mejor inversión si esto deriva hacia lo peor...

# meliflua: Interesante el artículo que has enlazado, aunque no nos dice nada que ya no hayamos comentado y debatido en este hilo y el anterior. Me explico: la "fórmula" es vieja y lo único que buscan es cómo implantarla sin que derive en graves disturbios o algo más "serio". Y estoy pensando en los EE.UU. donde dudo de que la gente acepte este espolio y allí tienen su 2ª Enmienda para defender sus derechos...

Mira, meliflua, lee este enlace del pasado año: - El FMI sugiere expropiar el 10% de la riqueza de las familias para reducir deuda pblica - Libre Mercado

Por tanto, está claro que llevan tiempo dándole "vueltas" al asunto y que la "idea" emana desde el FMI, pero no hay que darle mucho al "tarro" para ver quienes puedan estar "detrás" y que son los de SIEMPRE...

Esta medida va a ir contra todas las clases medias, especialmente las de Occidente, y es que las "altas" no pasarán por el "aro" y a las "bajas" no les pueden sacar nada... En fin, no sé cuál va a ser la "fórmula" última que emplearán y sobre todo qué "venderán" antes de ejecutarla, pero ya decía ayer que estaban por la labor de "desplumarnos" y hay que ser muy tonto para no verlo...

Lo bueno de esto es que las "máscaras" van cayendo... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones en este hilo que no me "tragaba" las diatribas de China, de los BRICS o del G-20... Curiosamente, están dispuestos a seguir las mismas directrices que ya apuntó en su momento el FMI y los que esperan el regreso a un Patrón Oro ya pueden darlo por perdido... En todo caso podríamos ver MPs en esa hipotética "cesta" de la que tanto se habla y que desde luego, visto lo visto, deben tenerla "cerrada" ya hace tiempo...

Sin embargo, todavía tenemos que analizar bien lo que se ha acordado en el G-20 y, sobre todo, vigilar mucho lo que vaya sucediendo durante el próximo año 2015 y ya sabéis que yo sigo esperando una "confirmación" en el año 2016 para mí trabajo de Prospectiva. De momento, todo sigue el "patrón" que me sugiere mí estudio y que esperemos que ande equivocado... por el bien de todos.

Y dejo una información "metalera": - El hundimiento del precio del oro conduce a pérdidas a mineras

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Nov 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-18/ukraine-admits-its-gold-gone


----------



## meliflua (18 Nov 2014)

parece que como en todas las crisis, la de Ucrania no los es menos, el oro se volatiliza


Ukraine Admits Its Gold Is Gone: "There Is Almost No Gold Left In The Central Bank Vault" | Zero Hedge

y el destino, todo indica que la FED

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 19:27 ----------

En japón las estan pasando cardinas.

Japan

Será el primero de la lista? todo indica que si.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2014)

Aunque está claro que no suscribo buena parte del artículo que enlazo, me ha parecido interesante darlo a conocer. Cada vez son más las personas con "dos dedos de frente" que ven que esta situación no puede seguir más y cada cual verá qué opciones votará en las próximas elecciones, pero somos muchos los que vemos que el bipartidismo actual está "finiquitado" por el repugnante hedor que deja a su paso... Y yo lo de las "guillotinas" lo aplicará en la práctica y no de forma "metafórica"... Sólo faltaría que estos HDLGP se fueran de "rositas"...

- El fin del Antiguo Régimen - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 19:51 ----------

# meliflua: Sobre Japón enlazo un artículo bastante explicativo. Por cierto, observa como la Deuda vs PIB es ya del 250% en el Japón, por tanto nada nos dice que el "chicle" pueda seguir estirándose en el resto del mundo..

- El peligroso experimento nipón - Blogs de Información privilegiada

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (18 Nov 2014)

Fernando, ahora me pongo con tus post, pero antes quiero dejaros este de ZEROHEDGE,, que me parece alucnante, cada vez en USA se acercan mas a lo que en su día escribió George Orvell en su futurista novela 1984, antes decías que los usanos tenián la 2ª enmienda para defender sus derechos, yo creo que de su carta magna no queda nada, bueno si, queda la que esta expuesta en la vitrina, pero lo que los padres fundadores parieron se lo han cambiado los Cerdos de animal farm una y mil veces hasta llegar a unos limites de inseguridad del ciudadano increibles. HITLER era un principiante en comparacion con los que manejan el cotarro hoy,.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-18/how-irs-homeland-security-are-expanding-undercover-work

saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 20:43 ----------

- El fin del Antiguo Régimen - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.

Fernando, en este articulo que nos propones, el autor define con tremenda realidad, la situación que estamos padeciendo los españoles de hoy. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que o cambian o les cambian, y lo de la guillotina, no sería mala idea, muchos de ellos se merecen eso y previo a eso la exposición en la plaza publica con el yugo y que la gente al pasar les arrojara comida podrida a la jeta. NO PODEMOS MAS, la incompetencia que han demostrado desde 2004 es alucinante, si unos eran malos los de ahora peores. 

Podemos ( partido) el nuevo Roberpierre? Por qué no, como ya he dicho muchas veces no tenemos nada más que perder. 

Que estos (PPPSOE) se vayan y den paso a gente con espiritu de estado, capaces, trabajadores honrados y que gobiernen para el interes del Estado y no para el suyo propio? eso no lo veran ni tus ojos ni los mios, viven en otra realidad, Rajoy, por ejemplo, presume de que no lee la prensa, solo el marca, en fin, Cuando has visto tu que los politicos se bajen a la arena y dialoguen con su gente para saber que pasa en nuestro nivel? Ellos viven en su mundo, como lo hacían en los momentos previos a la caida del imperio romano, los senadores, y al pueblo, hambre y juegos, hoy hambre y futbol, y telebasura a todas horas, y el pueblo anestesiado. 

No pensamos todos los de este foro, y muchos de nuestros amigos, que tenía que haber una revolución interna, que esta situación no da más de si.? Tu crees que nuestro gobernantes saben realmente que estamos agobiados y que no podemos más.?

Yo sinceramente creo que no, SU MUNDO ES OTRO, nosotros solo somos los paganos que hacemos que les dure la partida un poco más, sin protestar.

saludos.


----------



## DAVA (18 Nov 2014)

Hola,

diarios económicos citan hoy que esta subida del oro en la última semana puede ser debido a que el BCE está dispuesto a comprar oro tanto físico como en etf o acciones del sector. Y dicen que lo harían para luchar contra la deflacción y reavivar la inflacción.???
BCE podría comprar oro para revivir la economía y la inflación
El oro recupera el nivel de los 1.200 dlares la onza con el BCE de fondo - Expansin.com

Que alguien me corrija pero si se destina dinero a comprar oro, ese dinero ya no circula y al reducirse la circulación de dinero lo que provoca es mayor deflacción!!!

Pero siendo malpensado, quizás quieran evitar que al común de los mortales nos dé por comprar oro ahora que los precios se han moderado. Pero que el pueblo invierta el dinero en oro físico en lugar de otros bienes como una vivienda no les gusta porque el ORO no tiene IVA, ni ITP, ni sucesiones y donaciones, ni contribuciones anuales, ni gastos de mantenimiento, ni IRPF por tenerlo a tu disposición...Y en definitiva el Estado no recauda.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2014)

Hola, DAVA: Gracias por el aporte y que ya había leído, pero la verdad es que es tan "contradictorio" que no le he dado mayor importancia y es que los motivos esgrimidos son un insulto a la "inteligencia" y que estos "pollos" deben tener vete a saber dónde... Más bien, me parece un "globo sonda" o algo realizado con muy "mala leche": sabido es que el próximo día 30 es el referéndum del Oro en Suiza y que, de salir el SI, enviaría a tomar por c... el "anclaje" del 1,20 contra el EUR establecido por el BNS... Aunque, la verdad, es que la noticia no ha tenido hoy ningún efecto en el par EUR/CHF.

Como yo suelo ser muy "mal pensado" no descartaría a priori la posibilidad que he comentado y otra sería una especie de "reclamo" para que la gente vuelva a comprar Oro ya que las fechas son propicias para ello. Evidentemente, esas "buenas intenciones", probablemente, es porque a "lo mejor" saben que es posible un próximo "hachazo" al Oro... Digo todo esto porque es "surrealista" que en los tiempos actuales un Banco Central intente dar "ejemplo" adquiriendo Oro.

¡Ah! y Bienvenido al hilo, DAVA.

# meliflua: Orwell cada vez se está poniendo de más actualidad y parece mentira que esté acertando tanto, a pesar de las décadas que han transcurrido desde que murió. Hace poco volví a leerle y me hizo "meditar" bastante...

Bueno, meliflua, yo no despreciaría la capacidad de respuesta que tiene la población estadounidense y de hecho hace muchos años que se están "preparando"... Si supieras las "milicias" o grupos paramilitares que hay allí y que tienen de casi todo: hasta drones...
Mira, te dejo el enlace a una de esas "milicias": MICHIGAN MILITIA

Y sobre Hitler nos ha llegado lo peor, pero quizás muchos se sorprenderían si la "realidad" pudiera haber sido bastante "diferente"... Yo soy de los que creen que Hitler murió placidamente en la Argentina. Realmente, el Nazismo no me gusta, pero fundamentalmente por el aspecto racial, pero en el económico es una "fórmula" que podría haber llegado a funcionar y, quizás, ése fuera uno de los motivos principales que desencadenaron la II WW...

meliflua, todos los conflictos bélicos suelen presentar "claros oscuros" y en la II WW los hay, pero sobre todo "oscuros" y MUCHOS...

Dejo un enlace bastante interesante y timi, en una corrección importante, no sería mala idea pillar un fondo de inversión o un ETF en Materias Primas. Ahora mismo, a largo plazo es lo que más me convence...

- Materias primas: oro, crudo y mineral de hierro | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (19 Nov 2014)

Dave Hodges. El paisano este del que habéis puesto algún enlace ya ha sacado otro artículo de lo que se nos viene encima.

AFTER THE GLOBALISTS STEAL YOUR BANK ACCOUNT, WHAT’S NEXT? | Dave Hodges – The Common Sense Show

Bastante ameno de leer incluso con el traductor de google. 

Le queda otro artículo más para terminar.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo unas cuantas informaciones...

- LA GRAN ESTAFA: EEUU SECUESTRA EL ORO DE ALEMANIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- LLEGAN LOS ROBOTS PRECURSORES DE R2-D2 | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Russia central bank sees no need for curbs on gold exports - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

- Swiss yes vote won't really boost gold price | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2014)

- Los que nunca apostaron por una 3ª recesión apuestan por una 4ª | Investing.com


----------



## Los últimos españoles (19 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Los que nunca apostaron por una 3ª recesión apuestan por una 4ª | Investing.com



Por el 2009 basándome en informaciones de medios “comunes”, llegué a la conclusión de que esta crisis no iba a ser la común de “un par de años” y que iba a durar, por lo menos, entre 15 o 20.
Y esa fue la conclusión de una persona que desconocía la existencia de burbuja y con una educación económica tan básica que ni sabía que existía una cosa llamada FOREX (por poner un ejemplo).

Ahora conozco Burbuja, TE, Economía Directa, RT, Rankia, Investing, etc. y se que lo que llamaba “crisis larga” en realidad es una depresión sistémica de la economía mundial, agravada en España por un sistema cleptocrático de castas con ínfulas caciquiles.

Cuento este “pequeño rollo personal”, a raiz del link posteado por #fernandojcg, porque me vuelve a venir (otra vez) esa sensación de que nos están tomando el pelo, tratándonos como si fueramos paletos retrasados. Si una persona totalmente lega en temas macro, microeconómicos y geopolíticos tomando información generalista y pensando un poco llega a la conclusión de que estábamos ante una crisis mucho mayor de lo que nos querían contar. ¿Cómo puede ser que personas más que preparadas, con acceso a información privilegiada, etc. no se dieron cuenta de lo que está pasando?. Estás personas saben perfectamente que no no hay ni segunda, ni tercera, ni xn recesión dentro de la crisis. Saben que estamos dentro de una catastrófica depresión sin salida posible. Simplemente nos toman el pelo, nos mienten.

Cito:


> "Ni tercera ni cuarta recesión, sino crecimiento más débil, con una sociedad anestesiada, que grita cuando le quitan dosis de morfina, y promesas que nunca se cumplirán de políticos y empresarios. Hace siete años (¿o son más?) el mundo inició un Cambio Sistémico..."



Cambiando de tema, el podcast de Economía Directa del día 18 de noviembre trata sobre unas declaraciones de Pablo Iglesias en las que dijo que nos iba a sacar de la OTAN. Eso da pie a que empiecen a hablar sobre la posición de sumisión del estado español en el mundo, como nos han vendido en la OTAN, en la CEE, etc. Las nefastas consecuencias de las posibles represalias de EEUU y aliados en caso de dejar la OTAN, etc.
Podemos y la soberanía económica – Economía Directa 18-11-2014

Y para acabar comentar que los últimos posts del hilo de la plata, en los que se “debatía” sobre el premiun de las monedas me han parecido muy interesantes. 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476342-plata-hilo-oficial-vi-274.html
Quiero hacer mención al último comentario de clapham (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476342-plata-hilo-oficial-vi-277.html#post12903095), que a pesar de su fama de troll debido a su forma de dirigirse a el mismo en tercera persona y a los continuos roces que la suficiencia de sus respuestas provoca en otros foreros, hay que reconocerle que, entre las continuas referencias a si mismo enalteciendo su ego, dice cosas muy sensatas. 
En este post decía que en caso de ponerse las cosas feas sería muy difícil sacarle beneficio al premium de las monedas. Cosa con la que yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo. De hecho, basta ver la gran cantidad de ediciones limitadas (solo 5000 uds, solo 50.000 uds, certificados de autenticidad, cajitas chulas, etc.) que se están sacando. Eso me parece a mi que es un intento de intentar añadir valor “artificialmente” para ganar más por moneda.
No digo que algunas monedas puedan tener más valor numismático que otras, lo que digo es que en caso de venir malos tiempos no habrá dinero (ni interés) para tanto “premium”. Alguna moneda tendrá su premium (aunque no será tan alto como ahora), pero de todos modos habría que encontrarle comprador en una situación en la que la mayoría de la gente no estaría para poder permitirse caprichos.
Coincido con clapham en que para “invertir” lo mejor es comprar unas pocas monedas de plata cada mes y olvidarse de ellas, o comprar oro.


----------



## meliflua (19 Nov 2014)

Acabo de ver los graficos de kitco del oro y la plata, y oh sorpresa, barrido de stops en el oro a 1180$/oz y lo mismo en la plata a 16$/oz, barren stops y acto seguido recuperan spot y a seguir con el mercado. Que listos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: NO, "necesariamente"... Me explico: creo que son "manos fuertes" ajenas a los Bancos Centrales las que están acumulando. De momento, los datos aportados por los Bancos Centrales me dan la razón, aunque puestos a "mentir"...

# Rattus: Muy interesante tu comentario y ojalá os sigáis "motivando", es decir ponerse a escribir aquello que pensáis. Uno de los males actuales de nuestra Sociedad es que la gente apenas sabe debatir y mucho menos argumentar con cierta objetividad. Hace falta escribir más y leer mucho más... Entonces, a medida que vayamos adquiriendo "cultura" tendremos más capacidad para discernir y no será tan fácil el engañarnos...

Poco voy a añadir a tu comentario, pero antes de seguir, y para "complementarlo" dejo un muy buen artículo y de "obligada" lectura: - Rebelion. Las falacias teóricas del Banco Mundial

Y SI que voy a hacer unas pequeñas puntualizaciones, aunque evidentemente subjetivas:

1º) Estamos ante una Crisis que viene de bastante más lejos de lo que nos "venden". Posiblemente, su primer gran "coletazo" fue en el año 1987 y lo que actualmente vivimos ya viene desde el año 2000... Que haya habido un período de "bonanza" en medio no es "indicativo" de NADA, porque ahora estamos pagando esos "excesos" y si os paráis a "pensarlo" no estoy diciendo ninguna "tontería"... Y, en lo personal, no veo
muchas salidas a la actual situación, sólo se me ocurren dos y, de momento, las dejo en el "tintero"...

2º) En la OTAN NUNCA debimos entrar, al igual que en la UE, pero cualquiera que conozca los entresijos de la Transición sabe que todo estaba más que pactado... El asesinato de Carrero Blanco, la entronización del "campechano", la "opereta" del 23-F...
A nivel estratégico cualquier militar sabe que nuestro enemigo "natural" está en el Norte de Africa y no tenía ningún sentido entrar en una alianza militar que nada nos aportaba, fuera de buscarnos un enemigo poderoso como era la URSS y mucho más su "sucesora", la Rusia actual. Ahora mismo, teniendo en cuenta lo que tenemos de la OTAN en nuestro territorio nacional, somos un objetivo prioritario de los misiles balísticos de Rusia. Por tanto, si llega al Poder PODEMOS u otra formación que intente defender nuestros intereses nacionales, debería sacarnos de ahí y donde no pintamos una MIERDA...

3º) clapham es un tipo interesante cuando está por la labor. A mí, en lo personal, me divierte y hemos debatido en varias ocasiones. Suele decir cosas bastante sensatas cuando no anda "torcido", es decir cuando argumenta sin insultar e incluso sus ironías "judías" me hacen reír. Y, la verdad, creo que algo he influido en algunas de sus opiniones... 

4º) Es difícil que entendáis el tema del Premium si no sois "coleccionistas"... Aquí no voy a intentar "convencer" a nadie y el que sólo quiera Plata que compre la que esté más barata en ese momento. El Premium es "otra" cosa y te pondré un simple ejemplo: el Whisky, Whisky ES, pero me puedo comprar un 5 años, un 12 años o una botella de unos 180 Euros... ¿No? Te aseguro que el Whisky NO es el "mismo"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (19 Nov 2014)

PELIGRO EN AUMENTO: PÉSIMAS SEÑALES EN LA ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Se ven nubarrones negros en el horizonte, y me creo que, como en la pelicula protagonizada por George Clooney, será la tormenta perfecta, ......


----------



## esseri (19 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> ... Es difícil que entendáis el tema del Premium si no sois "coleccionistas"... Aquí no voy a intentar "convencer" a nadie y el que sólo quiera Plata que compre la que esté más barata en ese momento. El Premium es "otra" cosa y te pondré un simple ejemplo: el Whisky, Whisky ES, pero me puedo comprar un 5 años, un 12 años o una botella de unos 180 Euros... ¿No? Te aseguro que el Whisky NO es el "mismo"...
> ...



Hola Fernando.

No es nada difízil entender el tema del premium por el hetxo de no ser kolekzionistas ,aunke en kasos de exzelenzia numismátika - ya no tanto de premium - , es normal no apreziarlo en la medida justa en la k lo hazéis tiene sabéis de ello ,klaro...lo k kuesta horrores es kompartirlo y más a zierto nivel ( para mí, k en arte me he pulío lo mío, no representa komplikazión konzetual alguna ,pues el paralelismo es perfektamente rekurrente ). Si me diesen kiwis a prezio de mápels, preferiría los pajaritos...y kién no ? Otra kosa es pagar el triple y no por su valor subjetivo, k lo tiene y es evidente y además entre personas kultas kon el kriterio k se les puede presuponer...sino por su hipotétika evoluzión en un kontexto de prekariedá. Ésa es la apuesta de kien deskarta el premium hoy, no el desprezio a su valor...sino su preferenzia por faktores komo prezio bajo y valor FISIKO, k son parámetros mutxo más pragmátikos - para los kontextos komentados - y komprensibles - kon lo k no te estarías reduziendo tu futuro nitxo de merkado ( praktikamentr kualkiera tiene konozimiento para trokar algo suyo por plata...pero kuéntale a un hortelano k un kiwi son 3 korderos en vez de uno por un prezioso "dólar de plata pura del águila" ). La apuesta metalera es ya en sí misma un ejerzizio pragmátiko k txoka kon valores más etéreos...es una vuelta a lo palpable en un mundo donde los intangibles se han desbokado ( y a kien no sabe, un argumento más allá de su konozimiento, no le inspira konfianza ni impulso de kompra alguno, sea zierto o no). Por otra parte, la propia inversión metalera puede tener un gantxo pre-madmax importante en la aktual koyuntura respekto a nuevos himbersores...en 2010 estuvo klaro...pero kien prima himbertir en metal y no en premium piensa k alguien ajeno a la numismátika o la joyería se verá atraído por el valor de un metal prezioso y el detonante de su kompra será la adkisizión de ese material, no su formato. De hetxo, el formato por exzelenzia para grandes ahorros en metal son los lingotes , donde la estétika brilla por su ausenzia,...se ziñe a una reserva en peso de una kantidad de material y punto. El valor intangible es komprensible...pero hay mutxísima gente lo obvia, bien por total deskonozimiento...o bien por una konzepzión ,a su juizio, desmedida, del prezio k se le da a ese valor. Por cuestiones subjetivas,mutxa gente ahorraría ion unos pendientes para su parienta...otra kosa es k krea k esa dezisión reswardará mejor su ahorro.

El ejemplo del whisky es parejo en kuanto a valor e interpretazión ,puedes pillar bullion o premium ( en eso, yo seguiría primando el bullón pero mira, kontemplaria más el premium,pues un whisky de kalidá no rekiere un erudito enfrente - kuanto más y más exzelente sea la merkanzía,mayor kriterio nezesitará en la otra parte para ser rekonozida al nivel k mereze - ... kon un bebedor razonablemente habitual , llega para transmitir el valor de tu produkto ).

Komo ves, yo kreo k no es inkomprensión lo k retrae la himbersión en premium, sino pragmatismo...y por el nivel de prezio aktual en el kaso de la plata ,oportunismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2014)

Interesante el enlace que a continuación coloco y, desde luego, viendo el gráfico de la caída del Petróleo y su "repercusión" en nuestras gasolineras como que a uno le entran cada vez más ganas de "vendimiar" la cabeza de estos sinvergüenzas que nos esquilman los bolsillos, ya sean los "gobernantes" y/o las corporaciones del sector.

- www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article48268.html

Y hace escasos minutos le estaban dando fuerte al Oro: alrededor de los $1182... Imagino que algo que ver deben tener las minutas de la FED y de las que dejo también una información relacionada.

- Para Fed, deterioro global de la economa podra afectar a EEUU - Ambito.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 21:59 ----------

Hola, esseri: Perfecto comentario y que no invalida el mío, al contrario porque tú has sabido encontrar la "diferencia" y el ejemplo del Whisky le da esa cualidad que sólo dan la unificación de calidad y "tangibilidad"...

Mira, el "coleccionista" tiene Premium porque busca "algo" más que la simple posesión de Plata y, además, te añadiré que la mayoría tenemos la esperanza de no vernos "obligados" a vender... Si llegase ese caso, pues la Plata ya nos compensaría y mientras habremos disfrutado de la "exclusividad" de nuestras colecciones. Por otro lado, los que vamos muy "surtidos" de Premium no hace falta decir cómo vamos de Bullion... ¿No?

Y te voy a poner otro ejemplo: también soy aficionado a la Filatelia... Evidentemente, no emprendí mis colecciones con la finalidad de que sirvieran el día de mañana para avivar un posible "fuego", aunque esa posibilidad pueda ser realidad en el futuro. Sirven y han servido una finalidad: la MIA...

En cualquier caso, si mañana empiezo a vender todas mis monedas de Plata, te aseguro que sacaría muchísimo más por lo que SON que por la cantidad de Plata que contienen y eso con el precio tan deprimido que ésta tiene actualmente.

Ahora bien -insisto en ello-, el que quiera sólo el MP, es decir la Plata, que se dirija al Bullion que esté más barato y ya ves como aquí yo también "discrimino": prefiero una Libertad a una Philarmonica...

Y en una situación límite, lo menos importante va a ser la consideración de la "moneda" y con tenerla será suficiente. Lo mismo que si se produce un Peak...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> PELIGRO EN AUMENTO: PÉSIMAS SEÑALES EN LA ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Se ven nubarrones negros en el horizonte, y me creo que, como en la pelicula protagonizada por George Clooney, será la tormenta perfecta, ......



Muy bueno el artículo. Sobre todo el final...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2014)

Interesante...

- Valor Añadido 2015, esta sorpresa inesperada puede cambiarlo todo - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (20 Nov 2014)

Buenos días a todos.

Acabo de leer este artículo sobre Japón, como inexorablemente se lanza al precipicio, pero ese no es el problema, si bien parece que Japón será el primero en caer por el precipicio, está atado a Europa y a Usa, y ambos caerán con el. Nosotros somos testigos impávidos de lo que está ocurriendo, y lejos de evitarlo y rectificar, corremos detrás de él y caeremos, Cuan flexible es la cuerda? Como alguien me dijo el otro día 2+2=4 pero 5-1=4 también. 

Why Japan’s Money Printing Madness Matters | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## esseri (20 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Acabo de leer este artículo sobre Japón, como inexorablemente se lanza al precipicio, pero ese no es el problema, si bien parece que Japón será el primero en caer por el precipicio, está atado a Europa y a Usa, y ambos caerán con el. Nosotros somos testigos impávidos de lo que está ocurriendo, y lejos de evitarlo y rectificar, corremos detrás de él y caeremos, Cuan flexible es la cuerda? Como alguien me dijo el otro día 2+2=4 pero 5-1=4 también.
> 
> Why Japan’s Money Printing Madness Matters | David Stockman's Contra Corner



"No es mentira kuando todo el mundo sabe k no es verdad".

Japon, Usa,Uropa...no se están lanzando al prezipizio...es el amortizado FIAT el k están lanzando al prezipizio. Las kabriolas d'esta era haze tiempo k no dizen nada. No hay más objetivo k kaer de pie.

@fernando

El ejemplo del whisky es paralelo...pero ojo, kon un matiz kualitativo KAPITAL : Su premium es de komún azeptazión,es un valor añadido azeptado generalmente ...kon lo k no te autolimitas ese merkáu ( k es el gran riesgo del premium metalero ).


----------



## atom ant (20 Nov 2014)

Quizá no estamos dando la suficiente importancia al hecho de que los rockefeller abandonan el petro-dolar
el futuro pinta en oros.


----------



## Snowball (20 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Quizá no estamos dando la suficiente importancia al hecho de que los rockefeller abandonan el petro-dolar
> el futuro pinta en oros.



¿Comor? ienso:

SEgun tengo entendido, los Rockefeller lo que han hecho es SALIRSE DE LAS EMPRESAS PETROLERAS y hace ya mas de un mes... (viendo la hostia que se ha dado el OIL, vemos que han acertado :)

Eso no tiene nada que ver con el petrodolar.

Habria que cambiar tu frase por:

"Los Saudis abandonar el petro-dolar" para que el futuro pinte en oros...


----------



## atom ant (20 Nov 2014)

a mi parecer si los filantrópicos rockefeller (standar oil) abandonan el negocio del petroleo puede indicar que van a permitir que permitan la reserva en oro de los brics, el comercio con sus respectivas monedas, el dinhar oro para el islám etc... todo un mundo nuevo

pero en fín, solo es una divagación más

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# esseri: Bueno, bueno... Todo es "opinable". Conozco más de un "aberroncho salvaje" que tiene el mismo "paladar" que un jabalí, así que sería una "herejía" desperdiciar según que Whisky...

# atom ant: Los Rockefeller anunciaron que salían de los comustibles fósiles para reinvertir en energía limpia. Tiene su sentido... aunque vete a saber lo que hacen realmente esa gentuza.

Y no veo lo que comentas sobre el "apoyo" de los Rockefeller al Oro, independientemente del que puedan tener en "físico", pero lo que yo constato a día de hoy es que el Dólar está con una fortaleza inusual, a pesar de esos comentarios sobre el abandono del "Petrodólar" y que no veo por ningún lado.

Sobre el "enfriamiento" de las relaciones entre Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU., se avivó la llama el pasado mes de Octubre, cuando el príncipe Bandar bin Sultan, miembro de la familia real y jefe de inteligencia de Arabia Saudita, comentó que el reino iba a cambiar sus relaciones con EE.UU.

Sin embargo, tampoco lo veo ya que Arabia Saudita quedaría bastante desprotegida fuera del "paraguas" americano y tiene un potente enemigo a "cuatro pasos": Irán... Por otro lado, el "Petrodólar" nació con esa función de "teórica" protección.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (20 Nov 2014)

Hace un rato lei este articulo de zerohedge , que confirma lo que ya sabia empiricamente y sin researching 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...t-time-20-years-dollar-general-shut-4000-stor

En 2012 , justo con las Olimpiadas de London , el Bank of England puso fin al QE que cualitativamente ha sido mas bestial que el QE de la FED 
En fin , que se notaba el billete y los precios por las nubes .
Muchos " colegan " me criticaban por mi politica de precios ( 30 % por debajo del promedio del mercado ) a mi ni fu ni fa , soy un bestia 
Pero el clapham sabia que lo que hacia . Mientras la libra brillaba 
el euro langidecia y el clapham se ponia morao comprando cuando iba a Madrid a cargar pacotilla en La Latina ( para llevar pa Cuba ) .
Este ano , muchos comerciantes de Lavapies han cerrado . Ya no puedes 
encontrar gangas porque , no hay tiendas . 
En UK ya esta pasando lo mismo . Este ano la guerra de precios ha sido bestial esta siendo bestial y muchas tiendas estan cerrando .
Sigue Primark y las grandes cadenas , pero las tiendas pequenas de indios , pakis y chinos estan con el agua al cuello .
UK esta oficiosamente en Deflacion . Y la gente ya no consume 
Asi que los pequenos negocios no tienen otra opcion que bajar y bajar los precios hasta que gastos < ingresos = quiebra 
Y quienes sobreviven ? ASDA , PRIMARK , TESCO y demas cadenas de las multinacionales yankis . 
En resumen . El Banco of England , lo mismo que el Banco Central Europeo y y la FED no les quedara mas remedio que IMPRIMIR 
Pero antes de que impriman acabaran ( creo que este es el Plan ) con los pequenos negocios . Y luego , cuando solo queden unos pocos distribuidores de comida , ropa , enseres , etc entonces imprimen 
Y las grandes cadenas ( de la Elite ) se salvan . Como solo puedes comprarle a ellos y habra menos competencia los precios seran monopolisticos 
y todo costara el doble . Asi que nadie podra ahorrar .
Y si nadie puede ahorrar , nadie podra invertir en metales .
Y si nadie puede invertir en metales ( o se ve obligado a vender ) entonces el chiringuito sigue a flote . 
Recordad . Ellos ( la Elite ) utilizara la peor de las opciones .
Mientras mis " colegas " caen como moscas porque no pueden bajar un 30 % sus precios el clapham trabaja hasta los domingos . 
Y el cash flow lo convierto en activos , ropa , comida , oro , etc 
Cuando el oro se ponga a 2000 $ la onza una botella de aceite costara 5 euros . COmprad comida , Weimar is coming . 
Yo me lavo las manos , ni un misero THANKS


----------



## atom ant (20 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> .



Hola Fernando, hablaba de un mundo nuevo (el resto) rusia china brazil suráfrica...uropa.

Saludos


----------



## pisces (20 Nov 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> a mi parecer si los *filantrópicos rockefeller *(standar oil) abandonan el negocio del petroleo puede indicar
> 
> (...)



"Filantrópicos" imagino que en modo "guasa" ON. 
Un saludo

Respecto a energías, concretamente el gas, y de materias primas (de rebote) un enlace del "Club de Roma":



> *The Shale Gas Revolution: is it already over*?
> 
> 
> written by Ugo Bardi*
> ...



The Shale Gas Revolution: is it already over? | THE CLUB OF ROME (www.clubofrome.org)


----------



## meliflua (20 Nov 2014)

La diferencia entre Japon, y uropa y usanos, es que ellos llevan 10 años más que nosotros imprimiendo moneda sin parar, y, a pesar de que el resultado está a la vista, y no ha servido, sino para ampliar la miseria de su gente, le vuelven a dar, es empecinarse en el error, y nosotros y los usanos, craso error seguir los pasos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Bueno, tampoco tenemos que "confundirnos" mucho con este tema de las "impresoras" de los Bancos Centrales y que, históricamente, tampoco es nada nuevo... Y digo esto porque cuando existía el Patrón Oro ya había en el mundo una profunda DESIGUALDAD, guerras, etc. En fin, que tampoco el mundo ha cambiado tanto... Y la "solución" al estado actual de la Economía no pasa sólo por un nuevo sistema monetario mundial, sino por un cambio profundo en las estructuras de la Sociedad, sino será más de lo MISMO...

El tema de Japón tendría que haber servido como "referente" histórico, pero NO y es que SIEMPRE estamos abocados a repetir las mismas "pautas". Me explico: La situación actual del Japón viene desde el "Keiki baburu" o lo denominación japonesa que recibe la burbuja económica que se desarrolló allí durante el período que va de 1986 a 1991.

La locura especulativa comenzó en 1985 con la apreciación del Yen vs Dólar, de manera que el BOJ tuvo que inyectar liquidez a los mercados crediticios. Vamos, que casi tres décadas después las "fórmulas" siguen siendo las mismas... Y, además, durante los dos años siguientes el BOJ volvió a bajar los tipos de descuento del 5% hasta el 2,5%. Las autoridades monetarias económicas de la época quisieron evitar una caída de sus exportaciones devaluando su moneda.

El colapso de esta burbuja no tocó fondo hasta el año 2003. Y para que os hagáis una idea de lo que supuso: Según "The Economist" los locales comerciales cayeron incluso cerca del 84% de 1991 hasta 2001...

Ayer leía el interesante comentario de Rattus y éste puede ver que la Crisis de Japón aún dura después de casi 30 años... Así que la actual Crisis está claro que es SISTEMICA y puede tener una duración y evolución similar a la del Japón y con una apreciable diferencia en nuestro caso, España, y es que partimos de situaciones muy diferentes a todos los niveles con aquel Japón, por tanto nuestra agonía sería potencialmente mucho más dolorosa... "Pero", también el mundo es muy distinto y no veo a la gente con la capacidad de "soportar" lo que estaría por venir...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2014 at 19:44 ----------

Y acabo de leer este interesante artículo estadounidense...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Pettis: Spain Needs to Debate Leaving the Euro; Tooth Fairy Economics


----------



## meliflua (20 Nov 2014)

Acabo de leerlo, fernando, y yo no soy economista, pero hace muchos años que postulaba que la deuda soberana era una burbuja imparable, y que tarde o temprano explotaria. Parece que ahora, cuando esta claro que este sistema de incrementar deuda per secula seculorum no genera nada mas que robo de riqueza a las clases menos favorecidas, y que desvia del presupuesto nacional una ingente cantidad de recursos, que han de recortarse a otras actividades, sanidad, educación, Investigación, politicas de empleo eficientes.......por no hablar de las continuas subidas de impuestos, directos e indirectos, viene este y se queda tan pancho haciendo de agorero de lo que nos va a pasar, dicen en mi pueblo que a cojón visto macho seguro, pues eso, a cojón visto macho seguro, España no puede pagar su deuda, pero no solo España, ni GB, ni Portugal, ni Grecia, ni Japón, ni Australia, ni USA, ..------- puedo seguir si quieres, nos hallamos en la mayor burbuja de la historia mundial de deuda soberana, y es lo del juego de la silla, el ultimo se queda sin asiento, y así sucesivamente hasta que quede uno, o en este caso.... ninguno. 

SAludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Vamos a ver, yo tampoco soy economista, pero evidentemente "algo" SE... ¿No? Y el artículo enlazado es muy bueno, aunque pueda no gustar, pero no dice nada que no sea cierto... 

Y no hace tantos años que tenemos el actual nivel de Deuda vs PIB, es más, éste se ha alcanzado en los últimos 3/4 años (faltaría el 2014) y que es una muestra de la "eficacia" de estos "pollos" que nos "gobiernan" y a los que hay que enviar a "paseo" cuanto antes... Como me gusta ser muy riguroso en según qué temas, te enlazo la "prueba del algodón":

- Deuda Pública de España 2014 | datosmacro.com

Observarás que ha habido períodos bastante alejados y donde nuestra Deuda pública ya era elevada y, sin embargo, no había sido necesario realizar los abusivos ajustes que estamos padeciendo en los últimos años...

Respecto a lo que me comentas, te daré un simple detalle: si ahora mismo pusiéramos a "0" el contador de los intereses y pudiéramos pagar el principal, precisaríamos alrededor de 60 años y con una buena velocidad de crucero en el PIB... Por tanto, no necesito a ningún economista para que me explique lo que todos sabemos y es que la Deuda es IMPAGABLE aquí y en Lima...

Y respecto al "juego de las sillas" en ello estamos, pero nadie nos garantiza que estos HDLGP no nos derrumben el "piso" y que nosotros y nuestras "sillas" caigamos al ABISMO...

Aprovecho para dejar otro artículo y que sigue la senda de los últimos que estamos editando: cada vez son más los analistas que ven un panorama por delante muy TENEBROSO...

- Las peores predicciones: se acerca la hora de ajustar cuentas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (20 Nov 2014)

Interesante artículo del mundo postindustrial

America’s Urban Desolation Row: Now Comes Buffalo | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 20-nov-2014 at 21:43 ----------

Fernando, no es mi intención criticar el artículo, o el autor del mismo, lo que quiero decir que si estamos aquí no es por hobby, yo por lo menos, he recabado aquí despues de tres años de caminar por el desierto, pero sabiendo que estaban tocando a retreta, o como se diga, que esto llega a su fín y que las vamos a pasar cardinas, y que nosotros, la clase media estamos SOBREMURIENDO, pagando impuestos, ahorrando, controlando todo para intentar un porvenir, ya no mejor, ni igual siquiera, pero un porvenir. Y lo que digo es que a cojón visto macho seguro quiero decir que estos tenian que haberlo visto en el 2008,09,10,11,12 y no ahora cuando ya creo que no tiene solucion.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: La clase media "clásica" está FINIQUITADA y ya había gente que veía venir esto... Yo, por ejemplo, ya me puse en la "tarea" allá por el 1996, aunque evidentemente me equivoque o, quizás, no (aún no lo sé...) en la asignación de activos... Por eso mismo, en anteriores comentarios, ya he comentado que hay que intentar ser lo más flexible posible y, desde luego, no comerse mucho el "tarro" en salvar todo el Patrimonio y es que solamente podremos hacerlo con una parte... y si lo conseguimos ya será un "éxito".

Hombre, "solución" puede haberla, pero claro muchos tendrían que "bajarse del burro" y habría que cambiar las estructuras del mundo de arriba a abajo... Harto complicado, pero todo puede ser "posible"... aunque yo soy bastante pesimista y es que esto tiene toda la pinta de ser un círculo que están "cerrando" y ya veremos cómo acaba...

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Vamos a ver, yo tampoco soy economista, pero evidentemente "algo" SE... ¿No? Y el artículo enlazado es muy bueno, aunque pueda no gustar, pero no dice nada que no sea cierto...
> 
> Y no hace tantos años que tenemos el actual nivel de Deuda vs PIB, es más, éste se ha alcanzado en los últimos 3/4 años (faltaría el 2014) y que es una muestra de la "eficacia" de estos "pollos" que nos "gobiernan" y a los que hay que enviar a "paseo" cuanto antes... Como me gusta ser muy riguroso en según qué temas, te enlazo la "prueba del algodón":
> 
> ...



Esta situación hay que investigarla muy en serio,creo que marcará la diferencia antes de mucho tiempo. Saber por donde van los tiros será la solución para poder apartarse a tiempo.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya: Desde luego, tenemos que estar muy al tanto sobre lo que comenté e intentar seguir de cerca los "pasos" de quienes marcan los "tempos"... Está claro que el Sistema sabe que hay pocas "salidas" posibles antes de que pudieran cerrar ese hipotético "círculo" y los MPs son una de las pocas que quedan, pero precisamente ésa "cualidad" es también su "talón de Aquilés" y no son descartables medidas confiscatorias, impositivas, etc. En fin, siempre ha habido formas de evadirlas, pero claro ello implicaría también una "modificación" en relación a nuestros planes futuros y hay que ponerse a trabajar en otros "alternativos".

karlilatúnya, estamos observando que las medidas "recaudatorias" se están endureciendo y mucho, tanto en España como en buena parte del mundo, aparte de que hay una clara declaración de "intenciones" como se ha podido comprobar en las decisiones tomadas en la última Cumbre del G-20. Vamos, que no se ponen de acuerdo en muchas cosas, menos en una: "esquilmarnos"... Precisamente, hace pocos días leía que en la India van a volver a poner fuertes restricciones a la importación de Oro.

Y dejo dos interesantes enlaces y uno de ellos va "asociado" a lo que acabo de comentar...

- Alerta: corralito fiscal encubierto en la nueva Ley de IRPF - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- El crédito bancario sigue empeorando - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Saludos.


----------



## Blink (21 Nov 2014)

#meliflua #fernandojcg ... Leo el hilo habitualmente desde hace un par de meses (intervine en alguna ocasión un poco más atrás), y simplemente quería deciros que "no ser economista" no significa absolutamente NADA a la hora de poder elaborar teorías. 

Es más, los que tenemos formación de ese tipo tenemos el problema de que nos han "manejado el cerebro" de tal manera que es prácticamente imposible pensar algo "distinto" de lo que nos han enseñado. Por lo menos en mi generación (promoción de '05). Antes del destroce de todas las leyes educativas de este país en la universidad te enseñaban a PENSAR POR TI MISMO. En mi época a lo único que podías aspirar la mayoría de las veces era a repetir como un papagayo lo que te hubieran enseñado. Simplemente somos "esclavos útiles" :rolleye:

Para todo lo demás... sigo leyendoós, que estoy aprendiendo más por cuenta propia que lo que me enseñaron en su día


----------



## meliflua (21 Nov 2014)

Buenos días a todos:

Al hilo del articulo que nos ha dejado fernando, corralito fiscal encubierto, os dejo este artículo que he encontrado en la red, por si alguno se anima a buscar destinos distintos donde finalizar sus días. Es de un trotamundos que esta contra el sistema y da información de vida alternativa. Espero que lo encontréis interesante.

Four countries you need to know about that will revolutionize food production

saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Nov 2014)

Muchas gracias meliflua. Este tipo de información me interesa desde hace tiempo y regularmente hago mis búsquedas. Tres de los países que citan en el blog son interesantes, para nosotros, por el idioma. Ése es un dato importante en un escenario de estar obligado a "largarse", no solo por entenderse sino por proximidad cultural.


----------



## WhiZoX (21 Nov 2014)

Buenos días a todos, foreros.

Al hilo de lo que comenta meliflua, sobre posibles destinos donde finalizar los días en distintas situaciones geopolíticas y económicas, dejo un enlace por si a alguien le resulta de interés ojear sobre los lugares "más económicos" y bonitos del mundo. Obviamente cada uno deberá establecer sus límites en cuanto a seguridad, idioma, vida austera o de lujo...

The cheapest places to live in the world. $500 a month

#Blink Sobre el destrozo educativo en cuanto a Universidades se refiere, y ya que deja ver que viene de la rama Económica, aquí uno que le corrobora que ya hemos llegado a un nivel tan absurdo que ni repitiendo como un papagayo se llega a aprobar (no digamos ya, aprender algo útil...). Los continuos recortes y el aumento de tasas hacen que ni "repetir como un papagayo" ni "pensar por tí mismo" tenga validez, lo que tiene validez al parecer son las segundas, terceras y cuartas matrículas con sus correspondiente recarga (multas por estudiar!) de hasta 500 y 600 euros por asignatura y las consiguientes órdenes desde arriba de propiciar ese "no superado". Soy de una promoción mucho más reciente que la del '05 que menciona.

Aprovecho el hilo para lanzar una pregunta al aire, por si alguien se anima a dar su opinión a escasos días del referéndum en Suiza. ¿Pensáis que saldrá victorioso el si o, por el contrario, las fuertes presiones por manos que lo controlan todo harán el clásico "circulen, circulen, que aquí no pasa nada"?

Un saludo y buenos días.


----------



## Blink (21 Nov 2014)

WhiZoX dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, foreros.
> 
> Al hilo de lo que comenta meliflua, sobre posibles destinos donde finalizar los días en distintas situaciones geopolíticas y económicas, dejo un enlace por si a alguien le resulta de interés ojear sobre los lugares "más económicos" y bonitos del mundo. Obviamente cada uno deberá establecer sus límites en cuanto a seguridad, idioma, vida austera o de lujo...
> 
> ...



Tengo un ligero contacto con la universidad a través de un familiar que está estudiando algo muy similar ahora mismo y la verdad... me da la sensación que con Bolonia acabaron de cargarse el "espíritu" de la universidad. Lo lamento por los que no van a poder "vivir" las mismas experiencias que antes sí podíamos tener :rolleye: 

Cerrando el off-topic y al hilo de esa pregunta y salvo mejor opinión de los expertos aquí presentes, diría que _independientemente de lo que decida la población_, el resultado va a ser el que "les venga mejor" a las élites. Teniendo en cuenta el fin de la QE americana, el comienzo de la japonesa, la dimisión de Abe y la convocatoria de elecciones y que precisamente hoy salta la noticia de que en China están empezando a "pasar cosas", diría que saldrá un "NO". Al menos, si no quieren meterse en "más problemas". Aunque claro, si la idea es una "demolición controlada" de la gigantesca burbuja de deuda y derivados... vaya _usté_ a saber


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios los que he leído y no menos las aportaciones con vistas a "pirarse" de aquí. Hace tiempo que esa opción la tengo cada vez más presente y he estado sondeando por ahí... Ahora mismo, la jubilación me la planteo a "caballo" entre un país extranjero y el nuestro, bueno mientras aquí la "atmósfera" fuera todavía "respirable" y, muy a las "malas", me quedaré por aquí para ayudar a "pasar cuentas"... 

Mira, Blink, hace tiempo que vengo manifestando mí opinión de que el referéndum del Oro de Suiza no va a salir adelante, pero sobre todo porque creo que los suizos no van a permitir que el anclaje del 1,20 en el par EUR/CHF salte en pedazos... Y, curiosamente, en los últimos días se observa una ligera "relajación" en la presión ejercida contra el CHF, aunque en cambio el USD se está fortaleciendo contra la divisa suiza, pero es que la moneda americana, a pesar de los pesares, está simplemente "desbocada"...

Y hoy echando un vistazo a los mercados no puedo evitar una sonrisa "pícara"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## makokillo (21 Nov 2014)

No se si el famoso reloj de la deuda de Estados Unidos sigue funcionando en Times Square despues de que en 2008 colapsara al sobrepasar los 13 dígitos , pero el de la plaza Tiananmen de Beijing sigue funcionando y la semana pasada más de 600.000 personas celebraron allí el récord histórico de 18 trillones de dólares.

Chinese Citizens Gather In Beijing Square To Watch U.S. National Debt Clock Strike $18 Trillion | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Como curiosidad, aquí hay varios relojes en tiempo real que muestran la deuda de Estados Unidos y otros parámetros. Abajo del todo hay también otros relojes curiosos.

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo unas interesantes noticias en Inglés...

Más "claro"... ¡AGUA!

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-20/h...ks-manipulate-physical-commodities-live-heari

¿La Plata el activo más infravalorado del mundo?

- Silver - The World

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2014)

Desde luego, después de saber lo que se enlaza, Alemania debería dar una "explicación" a su ciudadanía acerca de su Oro en EE.UU. Algo NO "cuadra"...

- OTRA NOTICIA EXTRAÑA SOBRE LAS RESERVAS DE ORO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 22:06 ----------

Y dejo una fuente "autóctona" sobre el tema del referéndum del Oro de Suiza...

- Los riesgos de la iniciativa sobre el oro - SWI swissinfo.ch

Por cierto, parece que no iba nada "desencaminado" cuando decía hace ya tiempo que, por regla general, las iniciativas populares en Suiza no suelen prosperar... Y la del Oro me temo que va por el mismo camino...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Nov 2014)

Casualmente he estado reflexionando estos días el tema de Suiza y, aprovechando la pregunta de WhiZoX, les comento mis reflexiones:

Aunque históricamente Suiza ha sido referente en ser el mejor sitio donde guardar los duros, yo pienso que actualmente (al igual que todo) sufre una feroz competencia, es decir, si te pones a buscar paraísos fiscales tienes para dar y tomar, además de que últimamente Suiza "está en la mira" e incluso -si mal no recuerdo- ya ha perdido su tradicional "secreto bancario". Además, que de "paraíso fiscal" le queda mas bien poco.

Aunque el "dinero" (el FIAT) no ha desaparecido sino que se ha incrementado de manera exponencial, lo que si ha ido disminuyendo es la cantidad de personas ricas, es decir, los ricos se han hecho más ricos y los pobres se han hecho más pobres, y con ello, gran cantidad de personas que se podrían llamarse ricos -o con una situación económica desahogada- se han arruinado.

Por lo tanto, los "pocos" mega-ricos que siguen haciéndose más ricos, tienen un gran abanico de posibilidades en donde dejar sus ceros y unos.

Pero como todos lo saben, son sólo eso, ceros y unos que se le conoce como FIAT, ya sea bajo el nombre de Dólares, Euros, Libras, Yenes, Yuanes, Francos, Coronas, etc. 

Si a final de cuentas todas monedas se respaldan en lo mismo: unos petrodólares cada vez más menguantes en sustancia mas no en cantidad numérica y, aunque el franco Suizo esté anclado al euro, ambos no dejan de depender del dólar.

Quizás las grandes fortunas estén buscando un refugio a prueba de bombas fiduciarias y quieran dejar su dinero en un valor que realmente sea refugio, porque dejarlo en un paraíso fiscal en FIAT, sería -para ellos- relativamente fácil, quizás estén buscando un sitio donde dejar "aparcado" el dinero sin que éste pierda valor; para que cuando la sangre corra por las calles, lo puedan recuperar y comprar a precio de saldo.

Entonces, ¿Qué puede ofrecer Suiza para que las grandes fortunas dejen su dinero ahí?, el tener moneda propia y anclada a un valor real -es decir, al oro-; quedaría el factor competencia, que como ya sabéis, cargarse a la competencia es primordial para este tipo de gente, por eso creo que prosperó lo del secreto bancario, de esa manera, ningún mindundi con 4 perras podrá beneficiarse con ese chollo.

Evidentemente, para que se crea que hay libertad y democracia, se le permitirá a "cualquiera" tener cuentas en francos ahí, pero sus datos serán enviados a su país de origen y tendrá que pasar por el aro con las plusvalías o beneficios.

Es posible que al subir el valor del franco, afecte a la industria suiza, pero con todo el potencial que pueden ganar con esa operación pueden subvencionar perfectamente a las empresas y habitantes de ahí (ahora es la moda en el mundo) además, los mismo ciudadanos "votaron" que sí y que apechuguen con lo que les toque.

Blink ya lo mencionó anteriormente, esto será si o no si conviene a las élites (como la mayoría de todas las decisiones "democráticas") y éste es un buen comienzo para que las élites se posicionen por delante (como siempre) en una posible vuelta al patrón oro, que aunque es muy difícil porque los usanos prácticamente podrían "comprar" todo el oro disponible del mundo con sus dólares; intuyo que éste tendrá un papel muy relevante en la nueva transición al nuevo mundo orweliano que nos espera.

Saludos y agradeceros las impagables aportaciones que últimamente estáis poniendo; aunque Fernando siempre se ha caracterizado por la calidad de sus aportes, ahora noto que hay más personas con aportaciones de un gran nivel.


----------



## Sacaroso (21 Nov 2014)

Hablando del oro alemán en USA ¿qué sentido tiene que todos los países tengan su oro desperdigado por otros países?
No lo entiendo.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Nov 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Hablando del oro alemán en USA ¿qué sentido tiene que todos los países tengan su oro desperdigado por otros países?
> No lo entiendo.



ienso: ¿Diversificar?

Evitas que en un periodo inestable en el país, llegue un libertador y se lo funda.

Ahora me vino a la mente lo del oro de moscú


----------



## Sacaroso (22 Nov 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ienso: ¿Diversificar?
> 
> Evitas que en un periodo inestable en el país, llegue un libertador y se lo funda.
> 
> Ahora me vino a la mente lo del oro de moscú



Y a mí el de Ucrania, y los libertadores han sido de fuera.

Los alemanes no tienen ningún libertador y a ver cuando vuelven a tocar su oro.

Tiene que ser otra cosa.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Nov 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Y a mí el de Ucrania, y los libertadores han sido de fuera.
> 
> Los alemanes no tienen ningún libertador y a ver cuando vuelven a tocar su oro.
> 
> Tiene que ser otra cosa.



Hombre, es que Alemania es caso aparte, fueron los perdedores de la última gran guerra y los tienen (o tenían) cogidos por los huevos en todo, no hace mucho (quizás un par de años) que terminaron de pagar una deuda que tenían por los daños en la WWII, así que lo más probable es que les sucedió lo mismo que a Ucrania (yo te ayudo a cuidar tu oro y tal).


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Sacaroso: Hasta hace poco, y desde el final de la II WW, siempre se había considerado prudente tener parte del Oro de los países en EE.UU. y/o UK por razones de "seguridad"...

# Refinanciado: Alemania pagó, en Octubre de 2010, los 69,9 millones de Euros de las llamadas "reparaciones de la Primera Guerra Mundial", conforme a lo acordado en el Tratado de Londres de 1953.

- Acuerdo de Londres de 1953 sobre la deuda alemana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y el "Oro alemán" fue trasladado por la "decisión" de Alemania Occidental (RFA), al comenzar la Guerra Fría, para ubicarlo en Londres, Paris y Nueva York con el fin de colocarlo fuera del alcance de los soviéticos. Ahora bien... ¿Paris? No parece que estuviera muy lejos de un hipotético avance de la URSS. Y Londres tampoco era ninguna "garantía", pero bueno...

Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta la fecha, hay una pregunta que a los "metaleros" -y no sólo ellos- se les está pasando por alto: ¿Cómo Alemania pudo generar esa cantidad de "ahorro" y en tan poco tiempo? Recordemos que no hacia tantos años que se había terminado la II WW y se había tenido que reconstruir el país...

Una de las respuestas es la condonación de la deuda alemana y las fortísimas ayudas recibidas por parte de los aliados, especialmente de los EE.UU. a través del Plan Marshall. Por cierto, España también participó en esa condonación...

Y ahora tenemos la paradoja de una gran falta de memoria histórica por parte de Alemania y si ellos tuvieron una condonación de la deuda no veo porqué otros países no podemos tenerla... A veces el mundo es sumamente injusto. Y, en cualquier caso, la "solución" va a tener que venir por ahí o por una importante quita de esa deuda.

Sobre el Oro de Moscú no tengo una idea formada y es que tampoco lo he estudiado, pero claro ese es un tema que se presta a opiniones muy subjetivas y en función de los "colores" que se puedan tener. Se reclama el Oro de Moscú, pero no el de Francia... A riesgo de "equivocarme", creo que debió de haber un poco de "todo"... 

- Oro de Moscú - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Nov 2014)

Muy cierto Fernando, todo depende del color que lo veas, esta claro que sea el que sea, terminan jodiendo al pueblo, puse lo de Moscú por lo socorrido y fácil, no obstante, también el otro bando tiene sus "detalles".

Gracias por aclarar lo de la deuda alemana por los daños de la primera guerra y no la segunda como mencioné en el post, recordé que lo anunciaron en el telediario pero no estaba seguro de los detalles, y sí, con el plan Marshall de la wwii Alemania quedó excenta de gran parte de su deuda, pero yo mas bien creo que fue para evitar putear otra vez a los alemanes y que estos estuvieran tan quemados que harian surgir a un hitler v2.0 y se lie parda.

Además ya no hacía falta otra guerra, ya que con los avances tecnológicos que se obtuvieron en la wwii junto con la reconstrucción de Europa y Japón dió para tenernos entretenidos y llegar hasta donde estamos, solo hacía falta tenernos con el miedo en la boca para no quejarnos (guerra fría) y una herramienta para poder expandir el credito; la masa monetaria como nunca se habia visto (eliminacion del patron oro) y "arreglar" ciertas pegas para asegurar el suministro de energía necesario para esta nueva etapa (petro dólares).

Ahora lo que me acojona es que ese modelo está en los límites y no veo otra cosa que destruir todo lo construido para comenzar de nuevo con otras reglas.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (22 Nov 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Alemania ha sido chantajeada . Si sigue con el reclamo del oro los buitres carroneros atacaran a los paises perifericos .
> El oro a cambio de la estabilidade del euro ..



...kon una Alemania k sakrifikó Uropa para integrar su ruinosa RDA .

Pigs por tasas de exportazión. Prove Alemania.


----------



## meliflua (22 Nov 2014)

Buenos dias a todos_

Veo que nadie ha comentado nada de la evolucion del precio del oro (jjjjjjj) Tercer viernes consecutivo subiendo, y superando la resistencia. La plata tb.

Parecen buenas noticias, habra que esperar a ver que pasa en dias, semanas, futuras.

saludos.


----------



## meliflua (22 Nov 2014)

Para los que quieran cargar, mejor que siga bajando un par de meses mas, y luego......

---------- Post added 22-nov-2014 at 13:18 ----------

Os dejo este enlace, interesante

Have Central Banks Entered an Undeclared War? | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 22-nov-2014 at 13:19 ----------

y este

Sell, Sell, Sell…….The Central Bank Madmen Are Raging | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Cada vez es más "apetecible" entrar en este hilo, pero también uno se deja un "tiempo" que es difícil de recuperar...

Interesantes comentarios y voy a puntualizar algunos puntos:

1º) La condonación o el "perdón" de las deudas es algo que se remonta a las primeras civilizaciones organizadas. Y en los tiempos modernos es algo que ha sido y es moneda corriente... En el caso de Alemania está más que demostrado que en el Tratado de Londres de 1953 se le condonó la mitad de su deuda, vamos una auténtica "pasta"...

Y como la Historia es muy "tozuda", dejo este otro enlace:

- Aprendiendo de la Historia: cómo Irlanda, Grecia y España perdonaron la deuda alemana | Plataforma Auditoría Ciudadana de la Deuda

2º) Las causas que provocaron la I Guerra Mundial fueron esencialmente económicas y animadas por las "élites" que imperaban entonces y hoy en el mundo. Sobre esto mismo escribí en el pasado en otros lugares ajenos a este foro y más específicos de Historia, de manera que es un tema que tengo bastante estudiado. A principios del Siglo XX había un "cocktail" explosivo en toda Europa y con una fuerte carrera armamentística auspiciada por Alemania y UK. Aunque hay un factor que se comenta poco y que -para mí- fue quizás el más "relevante" y es que Alemania empezaba a participar en el Colonialismo y se estaba adentrando en Africa... Sabido es el "monopolio" que tenían montado UK y Francia para controlar las materias primas de Africa y Asia, así que muy probablemente ese fue el principal "motivo" para desencadenar la guerra en unas proporciones que, seguramente, nadie sospechó en aquel momento. Bueno, menos los "organizadores"...

La II Guerra Mundial es otro asunto muy diferente. Hitler ascendió al Poder por el hartazgo de la Sociedad alemana de la época y sus consecuencias fueron las ultrajantes medidas impuestas a Alemania en el Tratado de Versalles y que propiciarían la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar. Todo lo demás ya vendría "rodado" y no creo que las "élites" estuvieran detrás de Hitler en sus inicios y tampoco al empezar la guerra. Lo que hubiera casi al final de la misma ya es otro asunto y muy "desconocido" para la mayor parte de la gente...

3º) La deuda de los PIGS no debiera pagarse más que en lo que fuera "justo"... Los ajustes que tenemos nos vienen porque han servido para salvar a la Banca alemana y también, en menor medida, de la francesa. Nadie obligó a esos bancos a prestar un dinero en proyectos de dudosa viabilidad y, en cualquier caso, debieran haber asumido sus pérdidas como lo hace cualquier inversor que falla en la asignación de sus activos. Hay lo que se llama "estudio de mercado" y en donde se contemplan los riesgos en que se puede incurrir. Vamos, que hay que ser muy burro o muy LADRON para pensar que en Murcia, por dar un ejemplo, se iban a construir un millón de viviendas... Y esto último es verídico.

4º) La actual subida del Oro es "irrisoria" y sigue siendo claramente bajista. Más si tenemos en cuenta el par EUR/USD. No habrá cambio de tendencia hasta que no se superen de largo los $1400 y eso queda muy lejos ahora mismo.

Que el Oro puede subir a los niveles máximos es algo que yo tengo muy CLARO, pero va a llevar su tiempo, quizás todavía queden unos pocos años. Ahora mismo, con las actuales políticas monetarias de los Bancos Centrales y con el "cartucho en la recámara" de una QE por parte del BCE, pues no veo porqué el dinero se vaya a dirigir hacia el Oro. Otra cosa es lo que pueda hacer el "dinero inteligente"...

Y los que están en el Oro y también en la Plata, siempre en "físico", deberían tenerlo guardado y olvidarse del mismo. Si se cumplen los peores pronósticos ya cumplirán con su objetivo y sino siempre se podrán vender, cambiar o intercambiar por "otras" cosas...

Saludos a todos.

Y clapham no "llores" tanto... Dudo que en otros hilos metaleros te hayas llevado tantos "thanks" como en este, aunque eso no creo que sea importante...


----------



## timi (22 Nov 2014)

que cosas que pasan,,,,

EEUU acusa a tres bancos de manipular las materias primas - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2014)

Parece como si Guillermo Barba me hubiera leído... Aunque me imagino que los que todavía "pensamos" tenemos las MISMAS "percepciones"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MÉXICO NECESITA LIBERTAD

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (22 Nov 2014)

Fernando, estuve leyendo la nueva locura de Montoro, es realmente surrealista, parece mentira que sean tan estrechos de miras, lo que va a conseguir es que emprendedores monten sus empresas fuera de estas fronteras. pues parece totalmente ridiculo que alguien tenga que liquidar impuestos sobre plusvalias posibles. Parecen medidas economicas de radicales de izquierdas, cada vez tengo más claro por qué estamos donde estamos....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Montoro es un VAMPIRO de las clases medias... Yo ya estoy hasta los mismísimos HUEVOS de Hacienda, porque cada año es más de lo "mismo"... Total, para NADA ya que uno siempre procura hacer las "cuentas bien" para evitarse "problemas", pero ni así, como tengan que "devolverte" dinero vas de CULO... Al principio, me preocupaba y ahora me lo tomo con parsimonia y todo consiste en entrar en la burocracia que tienen montada y reclamar por activa y pasiva las "cuentas" que ellos te hacen... De momento, siempre lo he ganado, aunque cada vez me entran más ganas de enviar a "paseo" este país, pero por el hatajo de sinvergüenzas que nos gobiernan, ya sea desde el Estado, las CC.AA. y los Ayuntamientos... Es que la presión fiscal se está haciendo agobiante y más si tienes que ayudar a otros miembros familiares, puesto que esta Crisis está alcanzando a casi todo el mundo.

Desde luego, y con "números" en la mano, esta legislatura del PP es lo más abominable que le ha podido pasar a este país. Están llenos de corruptela, han vendido buena parte del país, provocado recortes inconcebibles en Sanidad y Enseñanza, una Reforma laboral infumable y un robo sistemático a toda la clase media. La verdad, no sé quién o quiénes les sucederán, pero que los ENVIEN A TOMAR POR CULO DE UNA PUTA VEZ...

Evidentemente, tampoco es que tengamos muchas "opciones" por delante, pero joder con estos HdP y es que como pillen una legislatura más, nos mandan directamente bajo un puente... Y estos SINVERGUENZAS eran los que "prometían" arreglar el país...

NO, no es extraño lo que comentas y es que cualquier emprendedor, con "dos dedos de frente" y Capital, tiene mejores opciones por algunos de esos mundos de Dios... Lo malo es que este país siempre se ha sustentado en las Pymes y con los actuales "mimbres", pues lo llevamos "claro"... Bueno, queda poco para que Montoro y sus secuaces, junto con toda la "cúpula estelar" del PP, pasen a formar parte del pasado. No lo han podido hacer peor cara a los intereses del Estado y sus ciudadanos.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Fernando, estuve leyendo la nueva locura de Montoro, es realmente surrealista, parece mentira que sean tan estrechos de miras, lo que va a conseguir es que emprendedores monten sus empresas fuera de estas fronteras. pues parece totalmente ridiculo que alguien tenga que liquidar impuestos sobre plusvalias posibles. Parecen medidas economicas de radicales de izquierdas, cada vez tengo más claro por qué estamos donde estamos....



es una señal mas a tener en cuenta,,,,


----------



## SOY (22 Nov 2014)

timi dijo:


> que cosas que pasan,,,,
> 
> EEUU acusa a tres bancos de manipular las materias primas - elEconomista.es



Esa será la raíz de la próxima "crisis financiera".
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## meliflua (22 Nov 2014)

Acabo de leer este ariculo, y otros en esta misma web, es interesante , el espejismo de la economia mundial, bonito a lo lejos pero en cuanto te acercas y profundizas, arena y desierto. En España nos desayunamos todos los dias con los mismos temas, corrupcion, cataluña, españa va bien, ....... ninguna cadena profundiza en estos temas de autentica realidad economica mundial, y la gente se piensa que todo va a seguir, que es imposible que esto caiga, la gente no se sale de los canales habituales de información, y no son conscientes de lo que realmente esta pasando en el mundo.
Confusing a Bubble for a Genuine Recovery-Peter Schiff | Greg Hunter


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2014)

Ahí os dejo unas "alternativas"...

- Países baratos para vivir, multiplica tu poder adquisitivo

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Nov 2014)

Ahora estoy viendo la serie de "Los hombres que cambiaron América" en el canal de historia, me ha llamado la atención un tal Andrew Carnegie, llegó a controlar todo el acero que se producía, hasta que le compró su negocia JP Morgan, con la venta de Carnegie Steel Company, su fortuna se valoró en casi 300.000 millones de dólares actuales, supuestamente, el hombre más rico del mundo moderno durante un tiempo (Rockefeller le quitó el título).

Y bueno, pues el tema es que parece ser que el tío era un filántropo, no lo tengo muy claro, ya que apenas si he oído hablar de él, alguien sabe si el tío realmente ayudó a la gente? o como todos lo de la élite, que van "ayudando a la gente" mientras por la espalda la van puteando, a mí me chocó el que haya vendido su compañía para dedicarse a la filantropía (según el documental).

Y bueno, realmente viendo esos documentales, tengo la certeza de que el hombre más rico de todos los tiempos es JP Morgan no sabía que era el dueño y fundador de General Electric, nada más y nada menos que la empresa más grande del mundo con casi 400.000 trabajadores directos actualmente, y digo directos porque en una conferencia que tuve sobre plásticos, un tío que venía de GE Plastics comentó que, GE tuvo que comprar indirectamente a otra empresas porque no la dejaban crecer más (el tema de los monopolios y tal), pero que casi controlaba todo el negocio de los plásticos.

¿Y por qué JP Morgan no aparece en la lista de las 10 mayores fortunas de la historia?

Pues porque sencillamente el se "movía" por otro lado, es decir, a través de la corporaciones -el clapham debe tomar nota si quiere ser rico y dejar de darle masaje a los guiris cebosos que odia-. ¿Para que cojones quería que su nombre apareciera como dueño de todo y el hombre más rico del mundo si el TODO lo controlaba? (Rockefeller tomó nota y dividió la Standar Oil).

¿A que viene todo esto?, pues que veo que por aquí ha salido el tema de irse a otro país para vivir varias veces.

Yo le recomendaría a los que se lo plantean que se lo pensaran bien, he conocido varios casos de jubilados que se van a Argentina y con lo de su pensión viven de puta madre (de hecho también he conocido a alguno que cobra paguita de eso de los niños de la guerra y trabaja por aquí en negro medio año y otro medio año ahí), pero dependen de un ingreso para vivir. Mucho me temo que ese "ingreso" se puede cortar en cualquier momento o al menos diluirse por la inflación que viene.

Si de verdad quieren hacerlo, les recomendaría que primeramente no dependan de ningún ingreso para vivir (trabajo o pensión) y después se plantearan que su nombre no aparezca en ningún sitio (JP Morgan style). Es decir, protegerse contra los chupópteros.

Si la vida me sigue sonriendo y los dioses me hacen millonario, yo a mis hijos no les dejaré nada, sólo el control de una empresa que sea la "dueña" de todas mis posesiones, junto con "algunas" monedillas de esas que nadie quiere (Oro y Plata) y eso marcará la diferencia entre lo que reciban realmente limpio.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2014 at 23:59 ----------

Sólo incluir que el hecho de tener que recurrir a las corporaciones para no ser víctima de las sanguijuelas que buscan cómo quitarte tu dinero, es una prueba de lo enferma que está nuestra sociedad, es decir, tiene más derecho un papel firmado por un notario que dice que es una corporación, que una persona, que un ser humano.

Esta decadencia tiene que reventar por algún sitio y volver al equilibrio.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: En su momento, leí algo sobre Andrew Carnegie y SI que fue un filántropo, pero más que ayudar a la gente en el sentido que creo interpretarte, se dedicó más a fomentar la Cultura, sobre todo a través de crear una enorme cantidad de bibliotecas. En cualquier caso, a sus empleados les pagaba el mismo salario que en el resto del sector... Quizás, me quede con una de sus frases: "Capitalismo es convertir lujos en necesidades." Teniendo en cuenta la época en que la pronunció no está nada mal...

Hombre, lo de irse a vivir a otros países es algo que ya están "practicando" muchos jóvenes de España y en mí familia tengo varios ejemplos... Y los que ya vamos camino de la Jubilación es algo que tenemos que plantearnos, aunque pueda ser muy complicado la toma de esa decisión. Lo mejor es ir unos meses hacia esos lugares de "destino" y ver si nos convencen, nos "aclimatamos", etc. Tampoco es algo tan inusual y tengo amigos que viven a "caballo" entre España y otros países.

Vamos a ver, Refinanciado, lo "normal" es contar con una pensión y unos ahorros para llevar a cabo la "aventura"... Si luego nos quedamos sin esos "recursos", pues me temo que va a ser indiferente estar aquí o "allá"... En ese escenario, nadie podrá estar tranquilo ni en su casa.

Y esto está claro que algún día "reventará", pero si no podemos "controlarlo", mejor que tarde en llegar...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2014)

- Rebelion. "Podemos", la reestructuración de la deuda y el consenso de los economistas

Pues, menos mal que somos la "locomotora", aunque no me queda muy claro de qué MIERDA...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/147819-espana-ocupa-indice-mundial-miseria

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Nov 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Ahora estoy viendo la serie de "Los hombres que cambiaron América" en el canal de historia, me ha llamado la atención un tal Andrew Carnegie




El Carnegie Hall, de Nueva York, una de las salas de conciertos mítica la financió él. En sus comienzos estaba dedicado a la música clásica y, posteriormente, jazz, etc. Producirse en el Carnegie Hall era el sumum. Fue uno de los tantos mecenas que ha contado la Historia de los Estados Unidos. Creo que cuando se refieren a Carnegie como filántropo, aluden a las sumas de dinero que dedicaba a la "cultura".


----------



## Los últimos españoles (23 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Rebelion. "Podemos", la reestructuración de la deuda y el consenso de los economistas
> 
> Pues, menos mal que somos la "locomotora", aunque no me queda muy claro de qué MIERDA...
> 
> ...



¿La "locomotora del guano"? ::


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2014)

Un interesante, pero no menos "preocupante" artículo... 

- Who's Ready For $30 Oil? - The Automatic Earth

Mientras, seguiremos viendo a los "vendedores de humo"... ¿Verdad, Rajoy?

Por cierto, acabo de leer/ver un artículo/reportaje de "Aljazeera" y comentaba que Shinzo Abe es el séptimo primer ministro de Japón en seis años... Todo un "síntoma" de lo bien que van cosas por allí...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Nov 2014)

http://www.unaigaztelumendi.com/oro-resumen-semanal-y-el-cortomediolargo-plazo/


----------



## timi (23 Nov 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Oro: Resumen semanal y perspectivas corto/medio y largo plazo | Unai Gaztelumendi




gran articulo,,, claramente se ha pasado el punto de no retorno en muchas cosas y muchos , yo incluido , no somos conscientes de como nos va a afectar en un futuro próximo ,,,seguiremos acumulando conocimiento , que es lo único que no nos podrán quitar,,, ::

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 21:32 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Un interesante, pero no menos "preocupante" artículo...
> 
> - Who's Ready For $30 Oil? - The Automatic Earth
> 
> ...



que sepas que me has jodido el domingo,,,,,, gracias,,,,


----------



## Sacaroso (23 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un interesante, pero no menos "preocupante" artículo...
> 
> - Who's Ready For $30 Oil? - The Automatic Earth
> 
> ...



Si el fracking sale a 60$/barril cómo es que se han endeudado hasta las trancas? :
Hasta ahora tenían que estar ganando dinero a paladas.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2014)

Hola, Sacaroso: Es bastante sencillo de "entender" y es que los costes de extracción son más elevados de lo previsto inicialmente, lo que reduce la rentabilidad y obliga a las empresas a endeudarse para seguir invirtiendo en nuevos pozos.

Mira, te pondré un ejemplo muy "ilustrativo": En 2014 estaba calculado que por cada dólar que se obtenía por la venta se habían invertido $1,5 para su perforación y extracción...

Otro ejemplo: La AIE (Agencia Internacional de Energía) calcula que se necesitan 2.500 pozos nuevos al año para mantener la producción de 1 millón de barriles al año en el yacimiento de Bakken, en Dakota del Norte (EE.UU.). En comparación, en Irak se obtiene lo mismo con sólo 60 pozos...

No es extraño que las empresas que se dedican a este tipo de perforación y extracción sigan endeudándose rápidamente, pero ése nivel de deuda empieza a ser muy preocupante entre sus inversores y que se preguntan cómo se va a poder seguir financiando el gasto.

Y eso agravado con la actual caída del precio del crudo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 00:29 ----------

Y dejo este interesante artículo...

- Russia's Central Bank Buying Gold Isn't Quite What You Think It Is - Forbes


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

- Treinta tomates me provocan náuseas, ¿son los QE tomates? | Investing.com


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un interesante, pero no menos "preocupante" artículo...
> 
> - Who's Ready For $30 Oil? - The Automatic Earth
> 
> ...



Buenos días, todo está conectado, si se toca algo por un lado, explota por otro, el mercado global es como la naturaleza, el caos organizado, todo tiene su acción - reacción, y por mucho que unos intenten amañarlo todo, es imposible. 

Está claro que estos 7 años de locura monetaria y de deuda va a traer unas consecuencias dramáticas para todos, la pregunta no es si va a colapsar, la pregunta es cuando va a colapsar, y por todos los indicios parece ser mas pronto que tarde.

Gx a todos por vuestros artículos, seguiremos haciendo los deberes, y espero que no tengamos que usarlos.

saludos.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 11:33 ----------

Parece ser que Obama no es muy querido en su tierra, y razón tienen los usanos para no quererlo, a mi entender

Obama the tyrant king unleashes dictatorial order that will now invoke “open rebellion” – Senate aide | Dave Hodges – The Common Sense Show


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

No se que credibilidad darle a este artículo, pero todos los pasos que se están dando últimamente por los gobernantes paracen indicar que algún movimiento raro se va a producir en el corto plazo, y no será para el beneficio del ciudadano, al menos esa es mi opinión.

Taking the Blue Pill Will Not Save You From Being On the Red List | Dave Hodges – The Common Sense Show


----------



## joanprestam (24 Nov 2014)

Tomar decisiones de inversión es una tarea muy compleja y, a menudo, muy ingrata. Unas veces por falta de tiempo, otras por no realizar la tarea de análisis con la profundidad requerida y otras porque los sucesos imprevistos pueden cambiar el rumbo de las cosas, lo cierto es que acertar en los mercados no es nada sencillo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Interesante... ¡Y Gracias Ana por envíarlo!

- Alemania saldría del euro y retornaría... ¿al Deutsche Mark?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante... ¡Y Gracias Ana por envíarlo!
> 
> - Alemania saldría del euro y retornaría... ¿al Deutsche Mark?
> 
> Saludos.



Yque repercusiones tendría para nuestra economia domestica? Si nos devaluan la moneda local, haciendo dos monedas distintas, euro1 y euro 2 me figuro que nuestras deudas pasarán a pagarse en euro1, y serán devaluados también, pero por otro lado, nuestros ahorros en MPs no sufrirán, porque seguiran cotizandose a precio dolar, luego todo lo que tengamos ahorrado no se verá deflaccionado, por lo menos los MPs, eso creo.

Tu que opinas fernando?

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 19:24 ----------

Acabo de leer este artículo, parece interesante, se refiere a los contratos abiertos a Diciembre tanto en oro como en plata, faltan cuatro días para que venzan y si los compradores exigen sus entregas fisicas de oro y plata puede ser qeu el COMEX y los que lo soportan esten en serios problemas para hacer frente a todos los cortos que tienen abiertos, 5 a 1 sobre onzas de plata y 20 a 1 sobre onzas de oro. Si se exige la entrega física de dichos contratros no hay suficientes MPs para hacer frente.

Veremos que ocurre en cuatro días.

Is COMEX Being Cornered?


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

Buenas noches de nuevo, acabo de ver este articulo, me parece bastante interesante, plantea una remontización global, tomando como referencia el patron oro. el tipo lo explica bastante bien, y plantea una solución para evitarnos volver a la edad media.

Returning to a gold standard

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 20:36 ----------

Veremos una weimarización de las monedas fiat y de los mercados bursatiles al mismo tiempo?

My Blog


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: La creación de dos Euros que "convivieran" es algo que ya se planteo hace unos años cuando parecía que la UE podía estallar y ahora vuelven con ello... La verdad, es que estos "subnormales" deberían haberlo planteado desde un principio y no ahora, ya que la misma adopción del Euro para el conjunto de la zona UE ya creaba un gran problema de competividad en los países de la periferia. Y no hay que ser "economista" para ver algo que era de simple "sentido común"... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que España NUNCA debió entrar en el Euro en las condiciones en las que lo hizo.

Las preguntas que planteas son fáciles de responder, si se mantienen las mismas "condiciones" que suelen producirse en las devaluaciones... Es decir, las deudas deberían devaluarse también. Y ¡ojo! porque los ahorros podrían devaluarse dependiendo de la asignación de los activos... En esa situación, las mejores medidas preventivas suelen ser MPs, divisas "fuertes" ("físicas", fondos monetarios, etc.) y acciones sólidas de Bolsas extranjeras, aunque esto último ahora parece muy contraproducente por los niveles a los que cotizan, aunque hay sectores por los que se podrían apostar, por ejemplo el de las Materias Primas.

Sin embargo, veo un "pero" bastante importante... Y es que la deuda contraída en otras monedas como sería el Dólar haría que ésta fuese mucho más costosa. Pienso que si esa es la "solución", mejor enviar a tomar por culo el puto Euro y volver a la "neopeseta" y es que lo que estos HdP están ofreciendo no es ninguna solución.

Respecto al Comex, meliflua, NADA... No esperes NADA de NADA y es que este asunto lo tienen más que controlado. Habrá un momento que no será así, pero aún falta tiempo.

Y voy a dejar un vídeo que hará que muchos se pregunten pero cuál es mí "color"... La respuesta es que me gusta más el "rojo" (y no confundir con el Comunismo...), pero me dedico a estudiar la Historia y uno de sus apartados es el Nazismo. Bien, aunque no me gusta en muchos aspectos, hay uno que siempre me ha seducido y que se llama el "Patrón Trabajo". Probablemente, sería una de las mejores "soluciones" para los males actuales que tenemos en la Economía y, básicamente, en lo que respecta al Desempleo y a la Deuda. Y ahí va el vídeo...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0NPWpoPjDw

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

Por qué es el momento de comprar oro? He aquí algunas conclusiones interesantes

My Blog

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 21:00 ----------

Hombre fernando, el tipo dice muchas verdades, el trabajo crea riqueza y crea nuevo trabajo, en una economía donde no había nada, alemania de la entre guerras, y no habla del exterminio/saqueo a los judios. D ahí saco hitler oro y riquezas, aparte del trabajo de su pueblo, pero luego lo tiró todo por la borda con la wwii,.

Yo no se si el "`patron trabajo" funcionaría hoy en España, por poner un ejemplo, habla de que el que quiera casas que se la haga, cuando hay millones de viviendas vacias por todo lo largo y ancho del territorio, poseemos una red viaria de lo mas moderna, por no hablar del insostenible Tren de Alta velocidad, que llega a todos los puntos cardinales del pais, Hoy los agricultores lo están pasando fatal, mi tio es agricultor y este año ha dejado las patatas en la tierra, no era rentable cosecharlas..... en fin, la situación de la Alemania Nazi no tenia nada que ver con la situación mundial actual. Es mi opinion solo.


----------



## Parri (24 Nov 2014)

Guillermo Barba analizando la retirada de oro de Holanda.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: OTRA SEÑAL: HOLANDA RETIRA SUS RESERVAS DE ORO DE NY


Que grande somos. Nos dan el dinerito gratis.

Épico. Bono español por debajo del 2%. Nada ni nadie puede con Draghi


Nosotros colocando deuda y deuda y otros "tercermundistas" preparándose para el duro invierno.

Irán inaugura planta de oro con la que duplicará su producción


Nuevo artículo del amigo Knownuthing y pongo también el 1º post que puso para que lo conozcáis un poco mejor.

¿Qué transición energética? - Rankia
Contexto - Rankia


Un gran artículo de Gfierro. Rankiano que suele darle un punto de vista más optimista a la situación con buenas argumentaciones.

Siglos de Cambio - Rankia


Sobre el referéndum de Suiza

Banksters Warning Swiss Citizens a Yes Vote on Swiss Referendum Will Unleash GOLD'MAGEDDON | SilverDoctors.com

Un saludo a todos.

Los 2 últimos por hoy.....lo prometo.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-24/its-decision-time-gold-miners-and-dollar

Hussman Funds - Weekly Market Comment: A Most Important Distinction - November 24, 2014


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2014)

Hola,

Hoy he tenido triple dosis de realidad, os explico:

Primera dosis: Los bancos se mueven para 'jubilar' la calderilla de 1 y 2 céntimos de euro

Como siempre, dicen que si en los países más avanzados ya no utilizan esa calderilla y que esas moneditas sólo existen por España, Grecia y Portugal; que si no se acuñaran esas monedas se ahorrarían no se cuanto cobre y podrían hacer; que si con el redondeo sueco todo iría dpm.

Pero atentos a esta frase (si es que siempre se les va la lengua si leemos entre líneas):
_"El coste de producirlas, junto al derivado del transporte de seguridad y manipulación rebasan en un 50% ó 60% el valor facial de las piezas. Además, la utilización por parte de los ciudadanos no solo es escasa, sino que *han perdido un 24% de su poder adquisitivo en una década*, estima dicho estudio."_

¿Así que ahora en que quedamos? ¿hay deflación o inflación? Yo por si acaso sigo con mis MPs ya si eso luego os aclaráis...

Segunda dosis: Sobre seguros, resulta que un colega se jactaba de que tiene un seguro a terceros y que se ahorra mucha pasta, que si yo estoy tirando dinero en un todo riesgo, que ha hacho viajes con lo que se ahorra...

Pero mira por donde, se dio un golpe -de esos que no parece nada-, afortunadamente todos salieron ilesos y no hubo desgracias humanas. Pues llevó su coche al taller y la reparación le sale nada más y nada menos que por 3.000€, su seguro le ha dicho que no le cubre nada porque fue su culpa, así que por lo que lleva pagando de "menos" por su seguro ahora lo pagará con creces y encima está pagando un coche de sustitución.

Así que hamijos, ya veréis vosotros con el tema de los seguros, podéis estar estirando y esperando a que baje el precio de su seguro en MPs, pero no por intentar pagar de menos os vayáis a quedar sin ellos.

Poco a poco, sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Tercera dosis: Pues resulta que mi mujer ya está mosqueada con los de Podéis y el Pablemos y me dijo que si el tía ganaba, nosotros sacaríamos todo el dinero del banco.

Esta noticia me ha cogido por sorpresa porque ella siempre había sido muy "prudente" y no quería que tuviéramos dinero en casa, incluso una vez cogió 10k que tenía por ahí y los llevó al banco (con la de veces que tuve que ir al cajero para sacar esa pasta :ouch, menos mal que fue de uno de mis escondrijos y no me dolió tanto; no seáis mal pensados, "me deja" hacer mis cosillas y no me quejo, ya que en cierta manera intuye algo.

Ella se excusa en que los de Podéis nos pueden ir sangrando con impuestos (de algún lado tiene que salir la RBU de los cojones) y ella dice que con nuestro dinero ni de coña.

Y bueno, eso me dice que poco a poco la gente se va haciendo a la idea de la que nos espera y tarde o temprano acabarán haciendo lo que nosotros estamos haciendo, la claves es: ¿lo harán a tiempo?, yo por si acaso sigo adelante.

Saludos y seguiré más tarde con lo del Carnegie y emigrar que me gustaría responder algunas cosas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado: ¿Qué tal por el "matriarcado"? Y no soy "mal pensado"... Bueno, a lo que iba:

1º) El tema del Cobre en la "calderilla" del Euro y sus costes ya se trató y no recuerdo bien si en este hilo, el anterior o en otro metalero. Y, la verdad, lo único que veo con esa medida es crear Inflación, aunque sea a pequeña escala, y sino recuerda el famosos "redondeo" que nos supuso la entrada en el Euro. Imagínate ahora si lo aplican, por ejemplo, en las Gasolineras, Alimentos, etc. No, si estos HdP no tienen más que malas ideas...

2º) Ya hemos explicado por activa y pasiva que el tema de Deflación y/o Inflación va por "barrios", aunque hay una clarísima Inflación en los bolsillos de la clase media. En los menos pudientes -o más jodidos...- una clara Hiperinflación y para los que tienen "pasta" -las grandes empresas y "cuatro" más...- una "fabulosa" Deflación...

3º) En el tema de la preservación del Ahorro y/o Patrimonio ya hemos comentado muchas veces que hay que moverse de la "foto" antes de que sea demasiado tarde, aunque "priorizando" en función del mismo. Y hay que "diversificar" y no apostar a un único activo, aunque los MPs deben considerarse seriamente.

4º) Hombre, Refinanciado, tu mujer podría haber considerado antes a Rajoy, Montoro y todo el "cortejo" de vampíros del puto "Ejecutivo". Yo no sé lo que harán los que puedan venir, pero SÉ lo que han hecho estos "sinvergüenzas" y no veo que ni a mí ni a la mayoría nos haya ido muy bien. Hoy sigo teniendo trabajo, pero porque tengo un importante "valor añadido" en mí empresa, porque sino... Y mi bolsillo se ha "empobrecido" más con estos "pájaros" que con los anteriores.

Y, por cierto, a mí en lo personal no me importa pagar impuestos si éstos revierten en mejorar el Estado del Bienestar, pero SI que me "irrita" que sirvan para el Bienestar del Estado. En este aspecto de los impuestos deberíamos aprender bastante de otros países, aunque de Francia para arriba...

Respecto a las próximas elecciones generales que cada cual vote lo que crea más conveniente para él, para los suyos (todos) y para bien del conjunto de la sociedad, aparte del Estado que para algo existe. Yo lo tengo muy claro: voy a votar todo lo contrario a lo que he conocido hasta ahora...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Todos tenemos nuestras propias opiniones y todas son respetables siempre que estén formuladas con educación y, sobre todo, estén argumentadas...

Pues, yo difiero de ti y pienso que el "Patrón Trabajo" funcionaría perfectamente en nuestro país y en casi todo el mundo. Evidentemente, eso exige unos cambios muy profundos en las estructuras de la Sociedad y de los Estados.

En España hay muchas cosas por hacer y que no se han hecho todavía. Por ejemplo, crear un buen tejido industrial y que teníamos antes de nuestra entrada en la UE, si quieres obsoleto, pero lo teníamos y no "Los Monegros" actuales... Lo que no es de recibo es que exista una sociedad subsidiada y que no produce. No es bueno para los que todavía "curramos", ni para quienes no lo hacen -es jodido querer y no poder...- ni para el conjunto del Estado y lo que debe generar: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. Y por el camino que vamos estos cinco "pilares" se van literalmente a la MIERDA...

Y, meliflua, antes de terminar este comentario, te diré que somos muchos estudiosos de la Historia los que vemos un tremendo "paralelismo" (con las lógicas "diferencias") entre lo que vivimos hoy en la periferia europea e incluso más arriba (Francia) y la Alemania que otorgó el Poder a Hitler.

¡Ah! y por supuesto no estoy diciendo que el "modelo" a seguir sea el Nazismo, porque hay cosas que para mí son inadmisibles como el tema racial, pero en el aspecto económico allí se consiguió el "milagro"... Después vendría la II WW y aquí hay mucha "tela que cortar"...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 22:41 ----------

# miaavg: El CHF "físico" es uno de mis "refugios"...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

Fernando, hoy en dia es muy dificil crear un tejido industrial sin i+d, solo mano de obra barata no significa exito de la empresa, tiene que tener otro valor añadido, tienes que ser mejor en lo que haces y crear esa necesidad en los otros, sino seguramente lo que pasará es que será mas barato traerlo de fuera que hacerlo aquí, no seriamos competitivos, salvo que cerrases los mercados externos y eso no ha funcionado en el pasado, ni creo que funcione en el futuro.
Es el dilema de siempre, por qué voy a tener un huerto/granja si me sale mas barato comprar la verdura y los huevos y el pollo y el conejo que criarlo yo?
El huerto/granja funciona cuando el suministro exterior se cae, entonces la unica manera de tener comida es producirla uno mismo, llegados a ese término quiere decir que en España sobramos 30 millones de habitantes, pues en economia de subsistencia no se puede alimentar a mas gente. Creo que son esos los números o muy parecidos, hay funcionaria el patron trabajo, pues cada uno tendría que buscarse sus alubias.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2014)

Así es Fernando, el matriarcado me tiene firmes, la verdad es que no me viene mal ya que me equilibra bastante, ya que si fuera por mí, ya hubiera cambiado hasta mis calzoncillos por MPs, jajaja.

Y bueno, lo de Inflación-Deflación tal y como lo dices, por aquí ya se ha comentado bastante y todo es cuestión de cómo te pille, esta vez lo comenté en el sentido de que los masmierda dicen inflación o deflación según les convenga, "cuando digo digo..."

Fernando, la verdad es que me doy con un canto en los dientes que por fin haya "visto la luz" con el Pablemos (a decir verdad, si lo llego a ver, se lo agradeceré, jeje), pedir que vea las "travesuras" del Rajao y Cia es como pedir peras al olmo, pero bueno de ese tema ya mejor ni hablo, ya que lo pasé muy mal; parecía testigo de Jehová intentando convencer a mis familiares y amigos de lo mal que lo estaban haciendo los ZPs y posteriormente los PPeros junto con la mierda que se nos venía encima.

Yo ya estoy en el punto de que pienso que gane quien gane nos irá de puta pena, así que me da bastante igual, cierto que depende a quien le votes enchufará a más o menos amiguetes y éstos mangarán según su "hambre", pero si miramos datos macros, esto sólo representa la calderilla, porque los verdaderos mangantes ya están más que situados y tienen en la mira (y apalabrado) lo que les tocará de la tarta hispanistaní.

Hasta me atrevería a decir que nos están poniendo varias opciones políticas para ver cual nos gusta más y no sintamos el tronco que nos van a meter (ya no es un palo), es decir, "un partido a la carta", "si no os gusta el PPSOE, les tenemos otra opción"...

No olvidemos que detrás de Podéis hay un Soros frotándose las manos, y sino cuela, pues buscarán otra cosa con la que nos sintamos "en sintonía" con nuestros políticos guays, y saltemos tocando la pandereta creyendo que vivimos en democracia.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: El "Patrón Trabajo" claro que podría funcionar. ¿En la Alemania de Hitler no había el equivalente a "I+D"? Me temo que SI... y quedó demostrado.

Lo que no puede hacer funcionar el "Patrón Trabajo" es el esquema actual del pensamiento que hay implantado hoy en la sociedad. De acuerdo a los "conceptos" que me planteas, mejor nos quedamos como una "colonia subsidiada"... Por ese camino no hay ningún tipo de futuro, ni aquí ni en Lima...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2014 at 23:07 ----------

# Refinanciado: Esperemos que te "equivoques", pero sabes que soy un hombre "leído" y muchas veces he sospechado lo que comentas, pero bueno a veces es "necesario" buscar "alternativas" e intentar hallar la FE... Ja,ja,ja.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (24 Nov 2014)

No se como explicarlo, no digo que nos quedemos como una colonia subsidiada, lo que digo es que en una economia global, es muy dificil establecer modelos nuevos locales que puedan funcionar. Sin contar con que el 30% del presupuesto nacional se va para pagar los intereses de la deuda, que se detraen de otros capitulos. En España hay buenos licenciados, ingenieros, bioquimicos, medicos, farmaceuticos......, pero los que quieren investigar se van fuera, a empresas multinacionales que pueden invertir en i+d, en España formamos buena gente y luego ese patrimonio se nos va. Como podemos darle la vuelta a la tortilla? En vez de que toda la tecnologia nos venga de fuera, seamos capaces de crear empresas que compitan con el resto del mundo y poder colocar a nuestra gente? 

Lo que planteas suena muy bien, pero sinceramente creo que ponerlo en practica es otra cosa. Desde pequeño hoy esta frase que no se quien la dijo, QUE INVENTEN ELLOS


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2014)

Fernando y meliflua, el tema que planteáis no es nada baladí, ambos tiene razón, ya que por una parte, el trabajo humano debería tener una recompensa acorde a su esfuerzo, pero por otra parte, el modelo que conocemos (alta producción más alto consumo), ya no da más de sí.

El prosperar a base de hacer más cosas y venderlas creo que está matando nuestro planeta y está acabando con nuestros recursos.

Posiblemente la solución sea la "vía virtual", es decir, crear y consumir mayoritariamente bienes intangibles, se pueden crear al infinito y comparativamente tienen un impacto menor al medio ambiente que los bienes tangibles.

Consistiría en estar todo el día dentro de nuestra casa trabajando desde ahí, consumiendo productos virtuales, disfrutando del ocio, nuestra comida (un buen plato de mocos sabor ....) nos la traerían. Siempre pegados a la pantalla del ordenador, la tv o algún dispositivo electrónico que nos hiciese creer que estamos por todo el mundo.

Vamos un matrix con todas las de la ley, donde salir de casa a pasear fuera un lujo, ni que decirte de disfrutar de un alimento fresco, imposible.

Si lo pensamos un momento y recordamos el guasap, el feisbuc, los videojuegos, las compras por internet cada vez mayores, el tiempo que dedicamos a actividades con medios electrónicos, entre otras cosas; veremos que vamos por ahí.

Sumando que si realmente llegamos a fondo de todas las actividades productivas, veremos que se resumen a unas pocas multinacionales. Estas podrían "optimizar" los recursos del planeta y decidir la ración que nos toca.

En fin, espero también equivocarme en esto, pero ver personas de más de 60 utilizando el guasap mejor que un adolescente friki -y que habitualmente eran "antitecnologías"- no me deja indiferente, y pienso que cuando interesa que aprendas algo o que te hagas de un nuevo hábito, ponen todos los medios disponibles ylo consiguen.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Claro que "suena bien" lo que comento y tampoco es tan difícil ponerlo en práctica... pero claro que sí lo es con los actuales "esquemas mentales" que nos han "implantado" y es que pensamos de forma "individual" y no "colectiva". Evidentemente, hay también unos "intereses" que harían todo lo posible para que un "Patrón Trabajo" no saliera adelante, pero es que han conseguido ponerlo a "huevo" para que así sea... 

Por eso mismo, en momentos puntuales de la Historia, suelen aparecer personajes que suelen ser "polémicos", pero que son los únicos que intentan salirse del rol "marcado"... Y por eso mismo suelen ver destruida su obra en cuanto empieza a "asomar".

De todas formas, me reconoces que tenemos abundante mano de obra barata, buenos cuadros en I+D, aparte de un excelente clima y terreno que puede generar una excelente Agricultura, Ganadería, aparte de Energía a través de fuentes ecológicas (Sol, Viento, Mar...). No, SI que es posible, pero claro hay que cambiar los "conceptos" y eso es lo DIFICIL...

Bueno, meliflua, lo dejamos aquí, porque ambos nos entendemos, aunque tenemos "diferencias" apreciables en la "concepción" o la "arquitectura". Quizás, puedas entender ahora porqué digo que soy "extremista" y eso conlleva muchas cosas, unas buenas y otras no tanto...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Nov 2014)

16.000 Toneladas... ahí es nada.


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Yque repercusiones tendría para nuestra economia domestica? Si nos devaluan la moneda local, haciendo dos monedas distintas, euro1 y euro 2 me figuro que nuestras deudas pasarán a pagarse en euro1, y serán devaluados también, pero por otro lado, nuestros ahorros en MPs no sufrirán, porque seguiran cotizandose a precio dolar, luego todo lo que tengamos ahorrado no se verá deflaccionado, por lo menos los MPs, eso creo.



Si Alemania se va del neuro, k dado su nikelado bankster de la lukrativa inversión kreditizia en los PIGS, su portazo está ya en kuenta atrás ( por zierto, bien alto kakarean k entrarán en 2015 libres de défizit...o sea, k ni pintáu para nueva singladura "yomeloguiso-yomelokomo" ) komo mutxo se kedaría Franzia, k lo dudo, ...pero a monopolizar el bankete kon la karroña k kedase 4 días y... Ogevuág lesanfán !!! Y por supuestón, un neuro de 2 velozidades es absolutamente imposible.

Eso sí, tranki, k kon los latinos al timón, tus MPs valdrían reketetrillonex de mierdineurox en 2 telediarios.


----------



## Dev-em (25 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: La creación de dos Euros que "convivieran" es algo que ya se planteo hace unos años cuando parecía que la UE podía estallar y ahora vuelven con ello... La verdad, es que estos "subnormales" deberían haberlo planteado desde un principio y no ahora, ya que la misma adopción del Euro para el conjunto de la zona UE ya creaba un gran problema de competividad en los países de la periferia. Y no hay que ser "economista" para ver algo que era de simple "sentido común"... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que España NUNCA debió entrar en el Euro en las condiciones en las que lo hizo.
> 
> Las preguntas que planteas son fáciles de responder, si se mantienen las mismas "condiciones" que suelen producirse en las devaluaciones... Es decir, las deudas deberían devaluarse también. Y ¡ojo! porque los ahorros podrían devaluarse dependiendo de la asignación de los activos... En esa situación, las mejores medidas preventivas suelen ser MPs, divisas "fuertes" ("físicas", fondos monetarios, etc.) y acciones sólidas de Bolsas extranjeras, aunque esto último ahora parece muy contraproducente por los niveles a los que cotizan, aunque hay sectores por los que se podrían apostar, por ejemplo el de las Materias Primas.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando , solo quisiera comentar que hay en el presente una forma moderna del Dinero-trabajo que manejaba como concepto y en la practica Hitler en su tiempo.

Sería la economía de equivalencia que defienden los del "socialismo del siglo XXI" postulado por Heintz Dietrich Stephan en el libro del mismo nombre , sería de un modo resumido la valoración de todo según las horas que cuesta producirlo. 
El libro "Socialismo del siglo XXI" en PDF:
http://www.rebelion.org/docs/121968.pdf

P.D.
( El concepto "valor del trabajo" esta en la pagina 65 , punto 5....etc.)


----------



## Blitz (25 Nov 2014)

Vaya si tiene páginas ya esto.


----------



## Aro (25 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Yque repercusiones tendría para nuestra economia domestica? Si nos devaluan la moneda local, haciendo dos monedas distintas, euro1 y euro 2 me figuro que nuestras deudas pasarán a pagarse en euro1, y serán devaluados también, pero por otro lado, nuestros ahorros en MPs no sufrirán, porque seguiran cotizandose a precio dolar, luego todo lo que tengamos ahorrado no se verá deflaccionado, por lo menos los MPs, eso creo.
> 
> Tu que opinas fernando?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dev-em (25 Nov 2014)

He puesto el libro de Heintz Dietrich Stephan "El socialismo del siglo XXI" , pero el verdadero pensador final de la economía de equivalencia era el difunto Arno Peters , en el capitulo que escribió de otro libro colectivo que también compiló/dirigió el antes mencionado Stephan ," "Fin del capitalismo global EL NUEVO PROYECTO HISTORICO".

Se le puede echar un vistazo en:Fin del capitalismo global - Investigaciones - Mely2983

P.D.
Arno Peters es más conocido por su mapa mundi (en realidad Peters/Gall) que respeta la superficie real de los continentes... :







Tranqui a todos , se acabaron los offtopics por mi parte.

Un saludo


----------



## Aro (25 Nov 2014)

En este hilo no se suele considerar offtopic todo aquello que sea constructivo, como es tu caso.


----------



## Dev-em (25 Nov 2014)

Aro dijo:


> En este hilo no se suele considerar offtopic todo aquello que sea constructivo, como es tu caso.



Gracias , pero en cualquier caso me he dado cuenta de que googleando "Nuevo proyecto histórico" saldría una forma mejor de echarle un vistazo al libro , en googledocs , pero no lo he mirado por lo que no se si se podrá ver el capitulo de Arno Peters.....

P.D.
Felicidades a Fernando y a los otros contribuyentes del hilo cuyos nombres no mencionare para que los ausentes no se ofendan, esta lleno de informaciones muy interesantes e inquietantes.....

Un saludo y hasta otra.


----------



## oinoko (25 Nov 2014)

Aro dijo:


>



Por las reservas del comex no hay que sufrir, llevan agonizando desde Junio de 2013 y todavía están vivos, ya se las ingeniarán para cubrir las peticiones de físico. Solo entre el 3 y el 5% piden entrega física. Haran sus trucos de siempre, pasarán de elegible a registered y patada a seguir.

Lo que nunca deja de sorprenderme es que siempre coinciden los peridos bajistas de precio con los periodos en los que el COMEX se vacia. En cuanto el COMEX deja de inundar mercado el precio vuelve a subir. Aunque también es cierto que subian las reservas cuando el precio iba hacia arriba. 

La demanda de físico la cubrirán, lo importante es que ya no podrán sacar mucho más físico a mercado porque simplemente no les queda.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

Hola, Dev-em: Gracias por las aportaciones y en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo les echo un vistazo... Y como te dice Aro aquí no hay "offtopic" que valga siempre y cuando haya interés en "aportar", aunque sea otro "punto de vista", lo único que exigimos por aquí es un mínimo de educación y, a ser posible, que haya una "argumentación"...

Dejo un par de enlaces:

- OTRA MUERTE MISTERIOSA DE UN EJECUTIVO FINANCIERO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y este artículo es muy largo, pero MUY BUENO... merece la pena.

- Debt Rattle November 23 2014 - The Automatic Earth

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Nov 2014)

algo mas sobre los nervios del COMEX

My Blog


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

NO, meliflua, no va a pasar NADA y no creo que hayan "nervios"... Cuando existan de VERDAD lo "notarás" tú y TODOS... Y es que no habrá que leerlo en ningún sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, meliflua, no va a pasar NADA y no creo que hayan "nervios"... Cuando existan de VERDAD lo "notarás" tú y TODOS... Y es que no habrá que leerlo en ningún sitio.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo soy muy crédulo, y pienso que este esquema terminará mas pronto que tarde, uno puede engañar durante un tiempo, pero no puede engañar por siempre.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 18:04 ----------

â€œPaper Goldâ€ and Its Effect on the Gold Price | Casey Research


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Está claro que un día todo acabará "reventando", pero va a llevar su "tiempo", aunque la verdad también pienso que no queda mucho... Ahora bien, ese "mucho" no sé si serán unos pocos años o se dilatará en el tiempo. De momento, yo lo que percibo claramente es que el Oro sigue siendo bajista y en esa senda parece que lo van a seguir "empujando"... Dejo un enlace al respecto:

- ¿Las compras de los bancos centrales salvarán al oro? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (25 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Está claro que un día todo acabará "reventando", pero va a llevar su "tiempo", aunque la verdad también pienso que no queda mucho... Ahora bien, ese "mucho" no sé si serán unos pocos años o se dilatará en el tiempo. De momento, *yo lo que percibo claramente es que el Oro sigue siendo bajista y en esa senda parece* que lo van a seguir "empujando"... Dejo un enlace al respecto:
> 
> - ¿Las compras de los bancos centrales salvarán al oro? | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Maldigo mi suerte por que en su día no presté atención a este hilo.

Gracias tardías por compartir, pero gracias al fin y al cabo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: En fin, yo puedo andar perfectamente equivocado, pero me da que NO, al menos a corto plazo. Me dí cuenta cuando sucedió la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania y es que en ese momento el Oro debía haberse "disparado", pero NADA... A nivel geopolítico han y están sucediendo acontecimientos que debieran haberse reflejado en la cotización, pero NADA... Eso no quita para que a "X" años -y creo que pocos...- se dé la vuelta a la "tortilla", pero mientras me temo que habrá que seguir esperando.

No sé a los precios que entrastes ni el "volumen" y ésos datos tampoco me interesan, pero si se hizo sin ánimo especulativo y en "físico", pues no veo muchos problemas. Otra cosa es si el "vehículo" utilizado fue el "papel" y el "tipo" del mismo...

Bueno, nekcab, uno escribe en función de sus conocimientos y "percepciones", pero también suelo equivocarme, aunque la verdad es que poco...

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Nov 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...ine-le-pen-demands-central-bank-repatriate-fr

Si tenéis cinco minutos. Leed la carta. Está en inglés.
Le Pen enviandole una carta al banquero central francés...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

Parece que el NO se va a imponer en el referéndum del Oro de Suiza...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-24/swiss-gold-fire-and-smoke-sermons-mount-and-sorcerers-apprentices

Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 Nov 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Here Comes France: Right-Wing Leader Marine Le Pen Demands Central Bank Repatriate French Gold | Zero Hedge
> 
> Si tenéis cinco minutos. Leed la carta. Está en inglés.
> Le Pen enviandole una carta al banquero central francés...



y la definición de bank run es? se podría aplicar esa definición a un teórico fort Knox run ? :cook::XX:


----------



## Que viene (25 Nov 2014)

No sé si hay algún error pero nunca había visto una sacudida así. 

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 22:53 ----------

Es curiosa una subida así y que en cambio no haya movimientos en divisas.


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2014)

Ya te digo...llego de zenar al hotel y lo he flixpáu...

Van 240 pavos de una takada.

Fernando, da la luuuuz !!!


----------



## Que viene (25 Nov 2014)

Sigue sin cuadrar esta subida. No hay apenas movimientos en divisas.


----------



## Que viene (26 Nov 2014)

No os hagáis ilusiones. Tiene pinta de error técnico.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 23:05 ----------

De hecho, esta subida ha ocurrido en los 15 minutos que no hay cotización.


----------



## atom ant (26 Nov 2014)

Buenos días
... supongo que de lo primero que habría pensado al ver ese gráfico es que se acababa de liar la mundial.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, parece que me perdí el "espectáculo" y es que en esos momentos andaba por los mundos de Morfeo... He estado mirando por ahí y no he encontrado nada sobre ese "experimento" y supongo que a lo largo del día algo saldrá al respecto. Si es interesante ya lo enlazaré.

En cualquier caso, tiene toda la pinta de haber sido un "experimento" y ni que me hubieran leído, ya que por la tarde había escrito un post (nº 3588) y que sugería una eventualidad así... Bueno, esa "dinámica" es la que, probablemente, llevará el día en que se haga REALIDAD... La única "diferencia" estará en que el "salto" será muy AMPLIFICADO respecto a lo que habéis vivido "ficticiamente" en esta ocasión.

De todas formas, de haber supuesto que era algo "real", lo primero que hubiera hecho sería haber mirado el resto de los mercados: Divisas, Bonos, Materias Primas, Futuros/CFDs, etc. Y sobre todo las webs de "referencia" a nivel geopolítico. Si no había nada por ahí, esa subida era perteneciente al mundo del "error" inducido o no... Lo que SI hubiera sido un "experimento" interesante habría sido ir a visitar el cajero de la entidad bancaria y os lo recomiendo si se produce otra situación parecida.

Acabo de desayunarme con un artículo que es muy interesante y apunta en la dirección bajista que comentaba ayer. Es curioso leer lo que sucedió en el pasado en una situación parecida a la actual, aunque pienso que los tiempos actuales no son comparables y sobre todo la situación mundial en todos los órdenes, así que no creo que se siga el mismo "patrón"...

- This Indicator Suggests Gold

Y dejo otro interesante artículo...

- Una empleada despedida nos muestra las tripas de la Fed - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (26 Nov 2014)

Sobre el articulo del confidencial.

Ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, y a los demás las migajas que se caen al suelo, y gracias.
Está claro que este mundo financiero global es solo una falacia, utilizan a la masa para hacer sus operaciones billonarias, y cuando ellos quieran en segundos se habrán salido de sus inversiones y el resto de los paganos verán como los fondos de estos tiburones donde tienen metidos sus ahorros caen a velocidades de vértigo y se quedarán paralizados sin saber que hacer, y cuando quieran salirse habrán dejado hasta la camisa.

Malditos bastardos.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 10:39 ----------

Acabo de leer este artículo, otro más de los que auguran un final trágico del dólar y escaladas de precios en todos los bienes de consumo, y por supuesto en los precios de los MPs. Como añadido dejo otro que augura lo que está pasando en este momento, primero deflación, y cuando esta acabe una inflación desbocada, todo ello provocado por las políticas monetarias que se están aplicando en la economía mundial.

Lo que está pasando es que mientras los manipuladores de los mercados se están empeñando en mantener los precios de los MPs infravalorados, los mercados bursátiles altos, y el dólar sobrevalorado, los países del este están haciendo hucha en dinero real, cuando todo esto explote, es muy seguro que entraremos en tiempos convulsos donde los que no hayan hecho los deberes se sumirán en la pobreza y los países del este tendrán el bastón de mando en el mundo, económicamente hablando.

Gold is Kryptonite to the Dollar-Bill Holter | Greg Hunter

Central Banks Absolutely Desperate-Dollar Terminal-Gregory Mannarino | Greg Hunter

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 10:50 ----------

Lo que está pasando hoy en la economía global, es como el ejemplo de los que viven en el aliviadero de una gran presa hidráulica que está a punto de reventar, los que viven a 30 km de la presa están totalmente desbordados, acojonados, intentando poner sus bienes y sus vidas a salvo, pues tienen claro que más pronto que tarde la presa va a reventar y se va a llevar todo con la riada, los que viven a 15 km, están preocupados pero solo preocupados, pues creen que antes de que reviente la presa se tomarán medidas para que eso no ocurra, y aunque tienen miedo siguen con su vida diaria sin darle mucha importancia, y los que viven justo debajo de la presa, ni siquiera hablan del asunto, la presa siempre ha estado ahí, y es imposible que reviente, no lo ha hecho en 100 años no va a ocurrir ahora.

Esto trasladado al mundo real nos muestra lo que hacen unos y otros, por un lado el este esta preparandose para el desastre alejandose lo más posible del dólar y acumulando oro y plata, los europeos, estamos preocupados, pero pensamos que USA va hacer lo que sea necesario para sacarnos de este lio, y por otro lado la sociedad americana cuando se le pregunta que opina de que haya una posible caída del dólar dicen " America es grande, es imposible que eso ocurra.

saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 11:07 ----------

Arde Missisipi!!!!! tras la decisión del gran jurado de no inculpar al policía.

Ferguson Verdict Reactions - It Is Ugly! Race War Warning, Riots, Gunfire And More (Videos And Pics)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo tengo muy claro que el "Este" no va a imponer NADA al Imperio, al menos de forma "pacífica"... Más bien, creo que todo podría producirse a la "inversa", es decir que sean los EE.UU./OTAN los que den el "puñetazo sobre la mesa" y ya sabemos a lo que nos podría conducir eso... En cualquier caso, después de la última Cumbre del G-20, me da la impresión de que casi TODOS los actores están más o menos de acuerdo...

Los sucesos de Ferguson son interesantes, pero no por el aspecto racial -aunque ése sea el motivo en ese caso-, sino que yo voy más "allá" e intento "situarme" en la reacción de los americanos ante un posible colapso financiero... Dejo un enlace al respecto:

- ¿AL BORDE DE UNA GUERRA RACIAL EN EEUU? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y a continuación otro enlace a un artículo/entrevista y que me ha resultado particularmente interesante. Os lo recomiendo...

- The Magic Number for Gold Miners - Equities.com Global Financial Community

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Nov 2014)

Esto esta parado, asi podria quedase meses, años o décadas, y la quiebra del sistema y madmax no lo veo venir por ningun lado.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Es "bueno" lo tuyo... pero, por si "acaso":

.IMAGENES RELIGIOSAS: ESPIRITU SANTO


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Aquí os dejo lo que pasó ayer con el Oro. Sacad vuestras propias conclusiones... Yo lo tengo tan CLARO como el agua...

- Something Appears To Be Going On With Gold | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Sobre el articulo del confidencial.
> 
> Ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, y a los demás las migajas que se caen al suelo, y gracias.
> Está claro que este mundo financiero global es solo una falacia, utilizan a la masa para hacer sus operaciones billonarias, y cuando ellos quieran en segundos se habrán salido de sus inversiones y el resto de los paganos verán como los fondos de estos tiburones donde tienen metidos sus ahorros caen a velocidades de vértigo y se quedarán paralizados sin saber que hacer, y cuando quieran salirse habrán dejado hasta la camisa.
> ...




solo comentar que los americanos son cada día mas conscientes de como esta el tema
hace unos años , ser un prepper era un bicho raro , y cada día es mas normal esa figura
el movimiento prepper , en parte nace de prepararse en caso de que el estado falle,,,,

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 19:34 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí os dejo lo que pasó ayer con el Oro. Sacad vuestras propias conclusiones... Yo lo tengo tan CLARO como el agua...
> 
> - Something Appears To Be Going On With Gold | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



para mi es un simple error , pero agradecería tus comentarios al respecto ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Efectivamente, timi, allí prepper (preparacionista...) y metalero suelen ir asociados... Es otro "mundo" y por aquí "difícil" de entender.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 19:48 ----------

NO, timi, no creo que fuera un "simple" error... El horario les delata y, en lo que a mí respecta, fue una "prueba", "ensayo" o como quieras calificarlo.

Os dejo más información al respecto...

- https://www.goldcore.com/goldcore_b..._to_1467_50_dollars_per_oz_on_Computer_Glitch

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Nov 2014)

un poco cándido si que soy , para gente como yo , nos cuesta entender estos movimientos, pero claro , cuando el río suena,,,

es que voy de un extremo a otro ::

10 SEÑALES DE QUE RUSIA SE ESTÁ PREPARANDO PARA GANAR UNA GUERRA NUCLEAR CON EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Nov 2014)

Fernando... una prueba? Tienes algo más que decir que una prueba? Me refiero, una prueba o ensayo para subirlo o bajarlo de golpe?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Mira, he hablado de este asunto con un amigo mío que se dedica a los mercados, pero gestionando "pasta a lo bruto", y él tampoco lo veía nada "normal"... En fin, tú lo puedes calificar como gustes y yo ya lo he hecho. En cualquier caso, está claro que empresas dedicadas a la venta de MPs siguieron el "precio"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Nov 2014)

Ayer leí alguien en twitter que decía que el gráfico de bullionvault no lo seguía.


----------



## Katha (26 Nov 2014)

si requieres mas información actualizada sobre el precio del oro te invito a visitar <p align="right">Encuentre Informacion<a href="http://latinoforex.com"><b> Forex en Español</b></a><b></b></p>


----------



## meliflua (26 Nov 2014)

Feeeeernanado exxxxplicate mejor que no lo cojooooooo x favor


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Nov 2014)

Weekend Report…Part Two…All Hail the King (Dollar) | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Weekend Report…Part Two…All Hail the King (Dollar)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Feeeeernanado exxxxplicate mejor que no lo cojooooooo x favor



Hola, meliflua: Bueno, yo lo he visto bastante CLARO cuando he visto a qué precio llegó, es decir esos $1467,50... Bien, yo no me dedico al AT, pero SI que tengo MARCADOS determinados niveles en muchos activos y no sólo en el Oro... Y resulta que tengo marcados los $1464,30 como objetivo a batir en el Oro y que supondrían un cambio de tendencia si se rebasarán con volumen. En fin, podéis comprobarlo en un gráfico y repito que NO me dedico al AT y esos son MIS "niveles", pero vamos no creo que me haya desviado de la "ortodoxia" más que unos pocos Dólares...

Ahora la "segunda parte": Imagínate que en vez de ocurrir con el mercado cerrado esto sucede justo cuando cierra un mercado como Wall Street. ¿Puedes imaginarte el CAOS que se vería en todos los activos financieros?

En fin, si lo queréis ver como un simple "error", por lo menos parece que era "inteligente"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 21:23 ----------

Y otro "nivel" batido hoy: el del Bund y que ahora andaba por los 152,525... "Preocupante" y totalmente ajeno a la "alegría" de las Bolsas... Que la gente vigile la Renta Fija el próximo año y, a ser posible, mejor mantenerse lejos de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Nov 2014)

Buenas, seré breve que me tengo que ir a dormir...

Estuve leyendo por lo del "petardazo" de ayer, pienso que el motivo fue barrer posiciones y ganar dinero, veamos, si tu abres un corto con stop loss, en algún sitio -aparte de donde lo contratas- saben que lo has abierto (es lo que tiene "estar regulado"), si ese alguien filtra información a terceros y éstos hacen cálculos con sus superordenadores, realizan compras y ventas a conveniencia y sacan beneficio de ello.

Para mí no fue un ensayo, yo pienso que cuando suceda lo que tenga que suceder, no habrá ninguna gráfica que siga el movimiento, sino que simplemente será un gap (y creo que será de proporciones bíblicas) que te ponga en un instante el nuevo precio y de ahí no bajará nunca más.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (26 Nov 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ayer leí alguien en twitter que decía que el gráfico de bullionvault no lo seguía.



Para nada. Lo siguió al dedillo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: No tiene ningún sentido con el mercado cerrado... Sin embargo, si nos quedamos con la "película", pues ese hipotético gap SI que se podría producir en el futuro, aunque es más cuestionable eso de que "de ahí no bajará nunca más"... Lo que debe quedar bastante claro es que las "maquinitas" pueden descontrolarse algún día y hacer un roto importante en el mundo financiero, aparte de los riesgos que podrían darse a través de la llamada "Ciberguerra", así que lo mejor no complicarse la vida y tener el Oro como ha sido siempre: FISICAMENTE...

Dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DÍAS DECISIVOS SE VIVEN EN EL MERCADO DEL ORO

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (27 Nov 2014)

buenos días a todos.

Interesante artículo, leerlo y sobre todo mirar la moraleja final: "la creación mas peligrosa de cualquier sociedad es la del hombre que no tiene nada que perder"

The Fed’s Golden Goose Kills The Bear, Fattens The Rich, Shafts The Rest | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 27-nov-2014 at 12:14 ----------

A medida que crecen los sobrevalorados mercados financieros, crece en la misma proporción el miedo en quienes gestaron este " sistema amañado" mientras que la economía real, es real, y sigue su camino real, hacia la recesión o la estanflacción.

Free Money For Financiers: How Central Banks Chum The Stock Market | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 27-nov-2014 at 12:39 ----------

En Europa más y mas economia Keynesiana, creo que lo explica fenomenal, echarlo un vistazo.

Another Keynesian Debt Boondoggle: How Brussels Plans To Turn Zero New Cash Into A $400B Stimulus | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Bueno, yo lo he visto bastante CLARO cuando he visto a qué precio llegó, es decir esos $1467,50... Bien, yo no me dedico al AT, pero SI que tengo MARCADOS determinados niveles en muchos activos y no sólo en el Oro... Y resulta que tengo marcados los $1464,30 como objetivo a batir en el Oro y que supondrían un cambio de tendencia si se rebasarán con volumen. En fin, podéis comprobarlo en un gráfico y repito que NO me dedico al AT y esos son MIS "niveles", pero vamos no creo que me haya desviado de la "ortodoxia" más que unos pocos Dólares...
> 
> Ahora la "segunda parte": Imagínate que en vez de ocurrir con el mercado cerrado esto sucede justo cuando cierra un mercado como Wall Street. ¿Puedes imaginarte el CAOS que se vería en todos los activos financieros?
> 
> ...



¿ Para pillar incautos/gacelas ?...ienso:


----------



## Parri (27 Nov 2014)

Claudio Vargas.

Camino a la Perdición - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2014)

Hola, El Hombre Dubitativo: NO, con el mercado cerrado ha tenido que ser un "error inteligente" o, al menos, es mí opinión personal. De producirse con el mercado abierto, el CAOS que esto podría ocasionar va más allá de la caza de gacelas y podría provocar un fuerte varapalo a toda la "industria" financiera e incluso ir mucho más "allá"... 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2014)

Y sigue el "juego"...

- EXCHANGE WAREHOUSE SILVER STOCKS: Large Declines Across The Globe : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## timi (27 Nov 2014)

esto petara por el lugar menos esperado

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...pse-after-opec-keeps-oil-production-unchanged


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2014)

Je,je,je... ¿Recuerdas el artículo que enlacé y que te "amargo" el pasado domingo? Pues, parece que aquello puede VIVIRSE... ¿No?

---------- Post added 27-nov-2014 at 19:31 ----------

Y los "amigos" del Esquito deben andar la mar de "contentos"...

- Oil at $75 Means Patches of Texas Shale Turn Unprofitable - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2014)

Ahí os dejo otro interesante artículo y que gira en torno a la que -para mí- es la noticia "económica" del día: la caída del precio del Petróleo... Como dice el artículo, esto nos está señalando el auténtico estado de la Economía y no la que nos están "vendiendo". Lo peor de todo es que sólo estamos viendo las "orejas" de lo que viene...

- The Price Of Oil Exposes The True State Of The Economy - The Automatic Earth

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Nov 2014)

¿Alguien sabe por qué están paradas las cotizaciones desde las 19:00?


----------



## meliflua (27 Nov 2014)

Estos artículos que aportais, no hacen sino corroborar lo que venimos aportando desde, por lo menos entré en el foro, Contracorner, Celente, Zerohedge, Kingworldnews, Wolfstreet...... y tantos otros. Esta puede ser la ultima carta de su particular House of Cards, la que hará que todo se venga abajo. Cuanto tiempo más pueden esconder la situación real de la economía real global? Cuanto tiempo más pueden sostener el boommm de los mercados bursátiles y los bonos? Cuanto tiempo más pueden seguir manipulando los mercados de las materias primas, MPs...? Muy pronto veremos maniobras "extrañas" y los perdedores ya los conocemos, los de siempre, el pueblo, la clase media, los trabajadores, los pensionistas......-

Buenas noches.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2014 at 21:53 ----------




Sacaroso dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué están paradas las cotizaciones desde las 19:00?



Acabo de verlo, pero no tengo ni idea. Ayer maniobras hacia arriba muy raras, hoy cierran el mercado....8:8:8:


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Nov 2014)

Vale, creo que es por el día de acción de gracias en USA.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Nov 2014)

Esto es del artículo que colgué el otro día, ya he tenido algo de tiempo y le he echado un ojo. Atención al p.o. que marca en ese gráfico. Está bien argumentado, con la subida del índice del dólar en una nueva senda alcista. No me imagino, si realmente este señor tiene razón, y el dólar se va hasta ahí arriba... las materias primas y los metales preciosos, y el petróleo se va a ir a los infiernos.
Os vuelvo a poner el artículo si queréis leerlo. Weekend Report…Part Two…All Hail the King (Dollar) | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo el siguiente artículo...

- Hugo Chávez lo sabía de antemano: ¿se ha quedado sin oro EE.UU.?

Saludos.


----------



## WhiZoX (28 Nov 2014)

Buenos y lluviosos días, al igual que Fernando aprovecho para dejar un artículo de buena mañana.

Los "mandamientos" del verdadero Metalero


----------



## meliflua (28 Nov 2014)

Buenos días

Un análisis de lo que está pasando en Ferguson Missouri, muy en la linea de lo que pensamos muchos, esto no va de racismo, va de algo premeditado para tapar lo que realmente pasa, la economía USA va mal y va a ir mucho peor.

WNW 168-Ferguson Analysis, Iran Nuke Deal Stalled, Gold Repatriation | Greg Hunter

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 10:10 ----------

La última cena de Accion de Gracias.

Could Obama Become the Next Stalin?

The potential for the extreme events in Ferguson spreading across the country are real. If the country was to go into martial law Obama-destruction121
lockdown, would food be used by this administration to control the population?

On the surface, it seems unlikely that any US president would ever starve any segment of the American people to death. However, when one considers the implications of Obama’s EO 13603, there can be no doubt that Obama would not hesitate to make this Thanksgiving, the last Thanksgiving, if not, why else would Obama have created the executive order.

Obama has total and absolute control over all food where his EO states:

e) “Food resources” means all commodities and products, (simple, mixed, or compound), or complements to such commodities or products, that are capable of being ingested by either human beings or animals, irrespective of other uses to which such commodities or products may be put, at all stages of processing from the raw commodity to the products thereof in vendible form for human or animal consumption. “Food resources” also means potable water packaged in commercially marketable containers, all starches, sugars, vegetable and animal or marine fats and oils, seed, cotton, hemp, and flax fiber, but does not mean any such material after it loses its identity as an agricultural commodity or agricultural product.
(f) “Food resource facilities” means plants, machinery, vehicles (including on farm), and other facilities required for the production, processing, distribution, and storage (including cold storage) of food resources, and for the domestic distribution of farm equipment and fertilizer…”
This unconstitutional EO is particularly disturbing in that it clearly states that the government has control over anything that is “capable of being ingested by either human beings or animals…” If you thought that you and your loyal dog, Fido, were going to get through the coming food crisis by storing and consuming dog food, think again.

How will farmers maintain the nation’s food supply when all fertilizer, their farm equipment and all of their vehicles are under the control of this sociopathic President or the next power-hungry President?

The term “all food storage facilities” includes your refrigerator, your pantry and even the very food in your cabinets as well as what is on your kitchen table. In short, anywhere you keep food is now under the control of the government and can be redistributed.

Planned Starvation In Modern Day America

Were you scratching your head in bewilderment as you watched a couple of years back, on the news, as the Amish have had their farms raided, raw milk producers have been jailed and the kids running lemonade stands have been shut down and ticketed? Now you know why these abuses are being perpetrated by the government in that it represents a mere conditioning process designed to get all U.S. citizens used to the idea that the government owns all food and food production.

The most clever aspect of this EO is that no Hegelian Dialectic (i.e., false flag event) is needed as a pretense to seize food and imperil survivability. Section 201(b) of the Obama EO clearly states that this EO is enforceable under both “emergency and non-emergency conditions.”

Conclusion

fema home away from homeIn an interesting footnote in history, Hitler used the Jews as forced labor as he systematically starved them to death in several of the labor death camps. What is to prevent REX 84 or PDD 51 from being carried out on American soil. After all, EO 13603 calls for civilian conscription, under the Department of the Labor, without compensation!

Is Obama setting the table to take his place among Stalin, Hitler, Pol Pot, Castro and Mao as another despot in the long line of tyrannical leaders who would grant themselves the authority to subjugate the masses by using food as a weapon after declaring martial law? Americans desperately need to look at history in order to understand what happens every time the people of a government allows the government to control its food supplies and farms.



I sincerely hope that you will enjoy your Thanksgiving dinner, because if Obama does decide to implement EO 13603, today’s Thanksgiving dinner, could become known as ” The Last Thanksgiving Dinner”


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2014)

*Un saludo a todos los foreros*

llevo semanas leyendo vuestros comentarios, y os agradezco aportes de tanta calidad, lo que me ha animado a registrarme. 

Mi experiencia es sobre todo en renta variable americana, y algo menos europea. Tanto derivados como acciones. 

Actualmente estoy deshaciendo posiciones en RV y entrando en pequeñas posiciones de oro. Principalmente moneda...¿por qué? 

Es sencillo, hay cosas que tras 20 años siendo igual, están cambiando y esto no me gusta. La RV americana, lleva más de 2 años elevando su precio sin volumen proporcional (mirad un gráfico del DOW a 10 años por ejemplo con volúmenes), esto es algo muy peligroso, cualquiera que sepa de mercados lo puede ver.

Otro factor que llama la atención, es que en pleno auge económico Chino y Americano, los precios del petróleo estén en mínimos de años, esto suena a incongruencia, ya que estamos ante un recurso escaso y con producción limitada. Se supone que en épocas expansivas con crecimientos anuales del PIB superiores al 3% el precio del crudo es lateral alcista.

Por último, esto ya lo sabéis todos, mientras las reservas de metal "oro" sobre todo, se mantienen estables, con costos de extracción en torno a 1100$/1300$ Oz, el precio se manipula en los mercados de futuros a la baja ¿por qué?
Sencillo, si queréis comprar algo que deseáis a un individuo que lo vende, nunca le diréis que lo que posee es valioso para vosotros, tratareis de desprestigiarlo e infravalorarlo ante los demás para abaratar su precio. ¿Cómo puede bajar tanto el precio del oro si países como China o Rusia están comprando más a "saco" que nunca

Técnicamente la pauta de L/P es bajista, ¿hasta dónde?, pues quién lo supiera, sin embargo, sin pretender ser catastrofista (no le interesa a casi nadie), considero que a un año vista puede ser "interesante" poseer hasta un 25% de la riqueza personal referenciada en metal (yo prefiero el Oro, que conste que preferiría el Platino si no fuera por el IVA, está menos expuesto a vaivenes macroeconómicos)

Un saludo a todos, os seguiré leyendo, y si puedo aportando lo poco que sepa al tema.


----------



## Parri (28 Nov 2014)

Excelente comentario paketazo. Y bienvenido.

Dejo de paso una entrevista a Guillermo Barba sobre el referéndum suizo.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: SWISS BUREAUCRATS ARE ACTING LIKE LACKEYS OF THE AMERICAN ESTABLISHMENT: BARBA ON "THE GUARDIAN"

Un análisis sobre la bajada del crudo de ayer.

El precio del petróleo cae por debajo de los $70

Y con respecto a tu mensaje mira el comentario de knownuthing va en tu misma línea.

En los mas dé 200 años de historia de los mercados de acciones, jamás se ha visto cosa igual. No hay nada en los libros de texto que explique lo que se está haciendo. Nos movemos por mares desconocidos, jamás nadie se ha enfrentado a lo que está pasando. Y lo peor es que no hay salida. No se puede retirar ese dinero que se ha inyectado sin un sufrimiento extremo. La sola posibilidad de dejar de inyectar más hace que se empiece a desenrollar la madeja y se corra el riesgo de que se venga abajo el castillo de naipes.
Pero en un mundo tan interconectado y sobre una base económica tan débil algo va a fallar, más pronto que tarde. Nadie piensa que los mercados puedan seguir subiendo indefinidamente alimentados por dinero inventado. Todo el mundo sabe que esto acaba mal. Todos piensan que podrán salir antes. Eso sí que ha pasado muchas veces antes.
Tenemos ante nosotros un megacrash bursatil, una crisis monetaria de narices y una super recesión, tras lo cual el mundo empezará a ser un lugar muy diferente y ya será tarde excepto para verlas venir unas detrás de otras.
Mucha gente actúa bajo la suposición de que los malos tiempos van a pasar y por ello piensan que pueden pasar por una mala temporada endeudándose, recomprando acciones, maquillando resultados, porque dado que el dinero crece en los árboles del banco central, mientras las acciones suban se puede aguantar. Pero esa suposición probablemente no sea cierta y los malos tiempos pueden haber llegado para quedarse.
Pero lo curioso es que esto ha estado ahí siempre a la vista de todos. El incremento del PIB de la OCDE en los últimos 30 años tiene tendencia descendente y ahora llega a cero y luego le tocará negativo. El incremento del consumo de petróleo mundial también tiene tendencia descendente y ha pasado de un 7% anual a un 0.4% anual. Pronto será negativo. Estamos llegando a donde nos estábamos dirigiendo en los últimos 40 años. Lo extraño es que esto sea una sorpresa para la mayoría o que por hablar de ello seamos unos pesimistas de cojones a los que se puede ignorar. Las tendencias están ahí, llevamos décadas creciendo cada vez menos, así que dejar de crecer no puede ser una sorpresa. Puede ser doloroso pero es inevitable.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Nov 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> llevo semanas leyendo vuestros comentarios, y os agradezco aportes de tanta calidad, lo que me ha animado a registrarme.
> 
> Mi experiencia es sobre todo en renta variable americana, y algo menos europea. Tanto derivados como acciones.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido....


----------



## andyy (28 Nov 2014)

Buenos días, como tiene que haber de todo, entre la cal os dejo una de arena

La Carta de la Bolsa - El Oro: ¿Una burbuja de 6.000 años?


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2014)

Gracias Parri, y Hombre dubitativo, y demás que me habéis acogido en vuestro lugar de grata charla.

Repito que no quiero ser catastrofista, el ser humano suele encontrar soluciones para grandes problemas de manera bastante eficaz, y a veces creerse una mentira durante toda una vida, es mejor que afrontar las consecuencias de la cruda realidad. (eso me decía un conocido que sabía que su mujer le había engañado una vez con otro...bueno, si solo es una vez) 

El lunes supongo que tendremos un gap, probablemente a la baja por lo que auguran las encuestas. Aun que yo he nacido en Suiza, y os aseguro que son muy amigos de confundir con sus intenciones reales...ya veremos.

Si se produce esa "teórica" bajada podría ser de nuevo opción de acumular algo más.

Por cierto, ya lo sabéis, pero lo recuerdo, si se produce un "default" , no pretendáis posicionaros cortos en derivados, ETF, warrants o como las llamo yo "mierdas varias", leeros las letras pequeñas de los contratos y enteréis que si sucede algo "gordo", no veréis ni un € de lo invertido independientemente que acertéis el movimiento.

En el 2008/2009 cuando se destapo el problema de las subprime, el sistema no se colapsó por los pelos, de echo quebraron varias aseguradoras míticas, y algunos bancos "sagrados" mostraron que su póquer de ases, no eran más que jókeres sin valor. 

La ley de Murphy acabará cumpliéndose, no sé si estaremos vivos para verlo (espero que no), sin embargo, todo tiene un límite: El sistema esclavista, los rendimientos decrecientes de la tierra, el comunismo, y por supuesto ,el capitalismo salvaje basado en la especulación.

En la facultad de economía recuerdo a un profesor de macro, que nos decía siempre:

- No sé como se nos tiene en estima a los economistas, lo único que se nos da bien, es explicar lo que ha pasado, cuando ya ha pasado y es demasiado tarde para reaccionar.

Un saludo de nuevo, pondría un "me gusta" en muchos de vuestros aportes, pero creo que soy demasiado "novel" para tener ese derecho.

Lo dicho, gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## esseri (28 Nov 2014)

Oro y plata, lo sufizientemente zerka de mínimos anuales de kara a un lunes depresivo tras un más k posible desenkanto metalero en Suiza.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo que habéis estado animados y he leído unos interesantes comentarios. Observo que tenemos un nuevo miembro en el "club", es decir el amigo paketazo y al que animo a seguir colaborando en este hilo. Siempre he dicho que éste se ha creado con la intención de debatir, aportar información y sobre todo intentar "abrir los ojos" a buena parte de aquellos que nos puedan leer... Y ahora me permito puntualizar algunas cosas:

# WhiZoX: Interesante el artículo enlazado. ¿Sabes? Me ha parecido leerme en muchos de mis comentarios anteriores, bueno ya los conocéis, pero este artículo sintetiza muy bien cuál es el pensamiento auténtico de un "metalero"... Y volvemos a lo de SIEMPRE y, además, es "histórico": Prepper (preparacionista) y "metalero" casi siempre han ido de la "mano"...

# Parri: Gracias de nuevo por tus aportes. Siempre interesantes y en la misma "onda" que perseguimos en este hilo...

# paketazo: Excelentes comentarios y, si me lo permites, un único "pero" y es que en la situación actual en todos los órdenes, el Comunismo está "ausente". No sé dónde lo ves tú, pero eso ya pertenece más bien al pasado y no te acepto que me des como "referente" a China, ya que ése país puede "denominarse" así o como le plazca, pero yo no observo apenas diferencia con el Neoliberalismo que está arrasando Occidente.

¡Ojo! puesto que el Comunismo no me gusta, pero también entiendo que, al igual que el Nazismo, NUNCA se le dejo llevar a la práctica tal y como fue "teorizado"...

Fuera de esto, veo que sabes "bastante" -nadie acaba por conocerlos nunca...- de los mercados financieros y también te has dado cuenta de que nos están llevando a un mundo que, francamente, se presenta tan mal que da MIEDO... La única "esperanza" que me queda es esperar el "milagro" que de alguna manera representó el alargamiento de la agonía del Imperio Romano de Occidente y digo "milagro" esperando "medio soluciones" que eviten lo que parece inevitable...

Has citado la quiebra de Lehman Brothers y aquello me "marcó" bastante en aquellos tiempos -andaba por los "mercados"...- y, básicamente, porque aquello representó no sólo la desaparición de esa entidad financiera, sino que fue el final de la Banca de Inversión americana... Lehman Brothers, como Bear Stearn, Merry Lynch... tenían más de un siglo de historia y habían sobrevivido a guerras mundiales, al Crack del 29, la Gran Depresión y todas las crisis económicas que luego vendrían, así que ese fue un PUNTO DE INFLEXION en nuestra Historia moderna y, seguramente, marcó uno de esos puntos que yo considero de la "cuenta atrás"...

# esseri: Ayer ya comenzaron a darle al Oro y a los demás MPs. Parece claro cuál va a ser el resultado en el referéndum del Oro de Suiza y recuerda que de los "metaleros" que escribimos por aquí siempre he sido muy escéptico, a pesar de que ese resultado me "perjudica" ya que sabéis que yo estoy posicionado en lo que está en "juego": Oro y CHF "físicos"... Pero estos "pollos" lo tienen todo más CONTROLADO de lo que la gente se imagina y eso es lo peligroso. Quizás, la represión financiera va a dar paso a otra que ya está instaurada, pero que la gente apenas percibe...

Veremos, si se cumplen los peores pronósticos, dónde acabará esta vez el Oro. Si se para en los anteriores mínimos o va camino de esos $1050 que ya parecen "míticos"...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 14:18 ----------

Y ahora acabo de ver que Bruselas pide nuevos ajustes... Que se vayan A TOMAR POR CULO DE UNA PUTA VEZ...

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 14:51 ----------

Lo último que he leído sobre el referéndum del Oro de Suiza y con la "argumentación" del BNS parece difícil que salga otro resultado que no sea el NO, pero bueno Suiza siempre se ha considerado "diferente"... Habrá que esperar el resultado.

- Suiza vota sobre ampliar y bloquear las reservas de oro del Banco Nacional Por EFE


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: Excelentes comentarios y, si me lo permites, un único "pero" y es que en la situación actual en todos los órdenes, el Comunismo está "ausente". No sé dónde lo ves tú, pero eso ya pertenece más bien al pasado y no te acepto que me des como "referente" a China, ya que ése país puede "denominarse" así o como le plazca, pero yo no observo apenas diferencia con el Neoliberalismo que está arrasando Occidente.
> 
> ¡Ojo! puesto que el Comunismo no me gusta, pero también entiendo que, al igual que el Nazismo, NUNCA se le dejo llevar a la práctica tal y como fue "teorizado"...
> 
> ...




fernandojcg efectivamente, no veo comunismo por ningún lado, solo decía que todo tiene un límite, y para mi el comunismo ya tuvo su momento en el pasado...a pesar de los escarceos actuales, ni Marx ni Marcuse aceptarían ningún sucedáneo actual por mucho que se disfrace con una coleta y una prenda de pana (la mentalidad humana, hoy por hoy no está capacitada para aceptar el comunismo)

Me hacía gracia ayer cuando leía por encima el programa electoral de este nuevo grupo "podemos" y entre líneas se entendía que todo era posible, si no con el euro como moneda nacional, sí con la peseta. Por suerte hoy en día las personas tienen la suficiente perspectiva como para asimilar algunas "máximas" y valorarlas en consecuencia, por muchas flores que las adornen para parecer menos preocupantes.

Retomando el tema de los metales, si los mercados de los metales (los conozco poco), se comportan de un modo similar al de acciones o índices bursátiles, hay la posibilidad de que ya que el Fibonacci del 38% desde máximos está lateralizando la caída (1910 a 1180 dónde andamos ahora) se produzca un posible rebote o como poco freno de las bajadas a corto plazo. Si por el contrario perforamos estas zonas 1180-1130, ya daría por echo salvo alguna noticia muy relevante al respecto, que iremos a buscar el 50% de bajada desde máximos (940$-1000$). 

Mi objetivo como os comentaba es acumular hasta un 25% en oro, parece una locura, sin embargo he tenido hasta un 50% en RV y RF y ahora mismo no repetiría ni loco esta situación, sin embargo la tenencia de algo más físico, me da mayor tranquilidad en estos momentos. Ojo, que si me aparece un pisito a buen precio también me valdría (sé que sabéis a lo que me refiero)

En cuanto a los nuevos ajustes de Bruselas, como decía un vecino mío que ya palmó hace años, y tenía un burro con el que iba a cargar las patatas de la era...

- ¡cárgalo, cárgalo bien que aguanta!

Un saludo


----------



## atom ant (28 Nov 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes
uff...menudo zaborrazo le están dando a las materias primas en general

al loritto

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 15:23 ----------

Vaya, no pretendía iniciar una página pero ya puestos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAp-k_-3ch4


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Respetando tu opinión, te diré que ahora mismo -mañana no lo sé...- esa opción que no te gusta es la que yo me planteo cara a las próximas elecciones generales. Y aún a sabiendas de que no es lo "mejor", pero no voy a votar más de lo mismo y me apetece algo totalmente NUEVO... Y lo dejo aquí porque en este hilo procuro, en la medida de lo posible, no apartarme mucho del "guión" que me marqué en los inicios (ver 1er. post)...

Respecto al Oro, por si te sirve de algo y ya que me lo han preguntado también en privado, yo lo espero en el entorno de los $1000 y, quizás, "apurando" un poco en los $978... Pero, bueno, una cosa es "desear" y otra que se vea, aunque todo apunta que no andará lejos de esas cifras o, quizás, lo "paren" en los $1050... En fin, chi lo sa...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## maragold (28 Nov 2014)

Leñazo al oro papel! Preparando el terreno para el referéndum del domingo?!?!
Llevo meses acumulando papelitos de colores esperando el momento... :baba:

Y si sale que no, pues lo habitual... parte a MP y parte a empresitas de esas que dan dividendos... :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Hola, maragold: ¿Qué, tocayo, esperando a los Reyes Magos? Viendo la soberana hostia que le están metiendo al Oro y a todas las Materias Primas, pues ya sabes cuál va a ser el resultado del referéndum del Oro de Suiza... Y es que estos HdP están cerrando un "círculo" que nos va a llevar a los mismos "Infiernos". Es inaudito lo que estamos viviendo en los mercados: el mundo "irreal" (Bolsa, Bonos, etc.) subiendo como un "cohete" y el mundo "real" (Materias Primas, etc.) totalmente "descalabrado"... Si algún día llegamos a ver la "luz", esto será digno de estudio en el futuro y es que parece mentira la falta de "memoria" que tiene la gente. Cuando esto se dé la "vuelta" va a ser el mayor espolio de riqueza de la Historia y es que van a desplumar a muchos "jilgueros"...

Tú ya eres "metalero viejo", maragold, y no seré yo quién te diga cuándo comprar, pero yo me esperaría en el Oro. Y en la Plata, que es mi "debilidad", hoy me tendré que "apretar" los "huevos", pues me están entrando unas ganas de entrar...

Respecto a las empresas con dividendos, pues a los precios que están cotizando no sé si merece la pena. Posiblemente, haya que esperar un poco y entrar en una corrección interesante como la de Octubre y que yo aproveché perfectamente en mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión. Ahora no entraría ni "harto de vino"...

Lo que SI voy a empezar a estudiar son empresas o ETFs vinculados a las Materias Primas y es el único lugar donde veo "valor" y más a estos precios...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Leñazo al oro papel! Preparando el terreno para el referéndum del domingo?!?!
> Llevo meses acumulando papelitos de colores esperando el momento... :baba:
> 
> Y si sale que no, pues lo habitual... parte a MP y parte a empresitas de esas que dan dividendos... :fiufiu:



La semana que viene puede ser una tormenta perfecta contra el rubio metal, le han dado esta semana al petróleo lo que no estaba escrito, la plata ha llevado estaca y el oro todavía por increíble que parezca, está dentro del fibo 38%.

Un par de krugerrands para jueves o viernes podrían caer, sin prisa, poco a poco viendo como nos acercamos a la barrera psicológica de los 1000$ Oz (pienso que si se acerca a ese precio, lo perforará hasta 950$ al menos)

En cuanto a meter en esas que dices dan dividendo, ya compartirás cuales, pues yo no les veo el atractivo últimamente en los rangos que se mueven, otra cosa es que las traigas desde abajo, en cuyo caso si las mantendría.

Hagas lo que hagas, seguro que te saldrá bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Y aprovecho para recordar a la gente que hasta el domingo se está desarrollando una Campaña Especial del Banco de Alimentos y, la verdad, con poco dinero se puede contribuir a paliar un poco la situación de muchas personas. En fin, yo hoy ya he hecho mí aportación y mañana MAS...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 20:55 ----------

Y ahí os dejo una interesante noticia...

- El desplome del crudo agrava la crisis de Rusia y precipita el hundimiento del rublo - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2014)

Desde luego, esta noticia NO nos "sorprende" NADA y viendo esto no es difícil "entender" lo que nos está sucediendo... Bueno, a estos "pollos" falta añadir la mayor parte de la fauna que componen los "políticos" o más bien los "sucedáneos" actuales... porque hay que tener una gran capacidad de "abstracción mental" para identificar como políticos a la "parada de monstruos" que nos "gobiernan"...

- UN ESTUDIO PSICOLÓGICO DEMOLEDOR SOBRE LA MENTE DE LOS BANQUEROS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y esta es una entrevista muy interesante y pongo la versión en Inglés...

- «We Are Living in an Aberrational World» | International Selection | Finanz und Wirtschaft

Por cierto, para aquellos que estén interesados en la Corona Noruega (NOK), ahora está inmersa en una fuerte corrección y presenta unos precios interesantes de entrada. Hay que tener en cuenta que es una divisa muy vinculada al precio del Petróleo y eso es para bien y para mal. En lo personal, después del Franco Suizo (CHF), es la divisa que más me gusta.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 22:33 ----------

Y dejo también este otro artículo y, aunque sólo suscribo una parte, me ha parecido interesante para colocarlo aquí...

- Una sacudida del mercado no vendrá por una hipotética tercera recesión | Investing.com

De todas formas, no creo en esa hipotética "tercera recesión"... Simplemente, será un agravamiento de una Crisis de la que no hemos salido en ningún momento y sólo hemos asistido a "juegos" de Magia por parte de los actores interesados: Bancos Centrales, Grandes Corporaciones, Gobiernos, etc., etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vamos a dejar unas cuantas informaciones...

Bueno, no es nada que no sepamos, pero no está de más...

- Los 7

Un artículo interesante sobre Rusia y el Oro...

- Russia

Y aquí ya se trata sobre la caída del Oro en el día de ayer. En fin, más de lo MISMO: en la apertura ya hubo una orden de venta de 1.200.000 Onzas, vamos que NO fue un "pezqueñín"... Y luego se negociaron 24 millones de Onzas, casi el doble del promedio del último trimestre. Viendo esto, está claro que al Oro lo tumbarán hasta donde les dé la gana y me parece que es indiferente que haya "físico" disponible o no, aunque me temo que ahora mismo el Oro es uno de los activos a "evitar" por la mayor parte de la gente. Bueno, menos en Oriente...

- CHART: Another huge Friday gold price takedown | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (29 Nov 2014)

En la India estarán locos de contentos y DEBERÍA subir el precio del oro por la mayor demanda, como dice el artículo, pero lo que manda es el papel.
Le zurraron con volumen el viernes. :8:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2014)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Muchas gracias fernandojcg, por fin un comentario sin el sectarismo propio de los metaleros en el que nos quieren hacer comulgar con ruedas de molinos sobre el oro en particular, cuando como usted mismo acaba de decir es una commoditie con la cual están manipulando a mansalva.
> 
> Seguimos atentos a las informaciones referentes a este valor, sin perder de vista a los otros.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, Chúpate Esa: NO, si me ha leído procuro no ser "sectario", ya que lo que es EVIDENTE lo ES, nos guste o no a los "metaleros"... Lo que no quita para que sea un ferviente defensor de los MPs, pero si hay algo que está de "capa caída" es ese sector, aunque también en general casi todas las Materias Primas y la "excepción" más destacada es una que recomendé hace ya bastantes meses: el Paladio...

En fin, si ya se tienen MPs -como es mí caso-, tampoco se pierde nada esperando mejores precios. Y, desde luego, voy a seguir bastante a la mayor parte de las Materias Primas y esperando un "suelo" que me permita entrar en algo que pertenece a la Economía "real". Y, en su momento, Petróleo, Gas, MPs., pueden resultar muy "rentables", aunque -en mí opinión- todavía hay que esperar.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> En la India estarán locos de contentos y DEBERÍA subir el precio del oro por la mayor demanda, como dice el artículo, pero lo que manda es el papel.
> Le zurraron con volumen el viernes. :8:



Efectivamente fernandojcg, si a día de hoy todos los contratos abiertos en oro papel, ETF, derivados varios etc...tuvieran que cubrirse con oro físico como contrapartida, quizá no solo no llegaría todo el oro extraído hasta la fecha, si no que quizá no llegase todo el que queda por extraer.

Lo mismo se puede decir del petróleo evidentemente, pensamos en la demanda energética, cuando el petróleo es la base de la industria plástica, polimérica, barnices, etc...pero bueno, a ver si vemos reflejada esa bajada del 10% del viernes en los precios de los carburantes...algo que dudo se termine trasladando, pero ojalá, sería lo propio y no nos vendría mal económicamente hablando.

Comentas el tema del paladio, algo he leído, a mi también me tira, junto con el platino, sin embargo sé que la plata se puede comprar sin IVA en Estonia por ejemplo, pero no he encontrado ningún lugar que ofrezcan la misma posibilidad para paladio o platino.

¿sabes tu algo al respecto?

Gracias por los aportes, y un saludo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Nov 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Efectivamente fernandojcg, si a día de hoy todos los contratos abiertos en oro papel, ETF, derivados varios etc...tuvieran que cubrirse con oro físico como contrapartida, quizá no solo no llegaría todo el oro extraído hasta la fecha, si no que quizá no llegase todo el que queda por extraer.
> 
> Lo mismo se puede decir del petróleo evidentemente, pensamos en la demanda energética, cuando el petróleo es la base de la industria plástica, polimérica, barnices, etc...pero bueno, a ver si vemos reflejada esa bajada del 10% del viernes en los precios de los carburantes...algo que dudo se termine trasladando, pero ojalá, sería lo propio y no nos vendría mal económicamente hablando.
> 
> ...



Yo no compraría ni platino ni paladio, al no ser que lo hiciese para especular. 
Los monetarios son oro o plata, solamente.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Yo no compraría ni platino ni paladio, al no ser que lo hiciese para especular.
> Los monetarios son oro o plata, solamente.



Evidentemente, si nos meten el IVA, ya no hay nada que hacer. En cuanto a la plata que comentas, si la adquieres en España por ejemplo, ya te dejas el margen del tipo impositivo, y mal vas a invertir con ese metal frente a segundos países que no le cargan el IVA, supongo que me entiendes.

Si compro 1Kg de plata y pago el IVA, y pretendo venderla tras subir un 2% por ejemplo dentro de un año, el que la compre me dirá, lo siento, pero es que si la pido a Estonia me sale un 20% más barata.

Personalmente como refugio de valor, el platino y el paladio para mi son válidos, quizá más el platino, junto evidentemente con el oro como comentas, que es y será el rey del cotarro. Pero si yo mañana tuviera la oportunidad de adquirir platino sin IVA y de inversión, no para especular como comentas, me lo plantearía muy seriamente.

Un saludo


----------



## WhiZoX (29 Nov 2014)

Buenas tardes, foreros. Aquí os dejo otro artículo que podría resultar interesante, tanto a los nuevos como a los que llevamos algunos años leyendo por el foro.

Evolución de la compra de oro en España

No es la primera vez que algún forero ha comentado eso de "yo ya tengo oro, plomo y latunes por si acaso", pero lejos de ser casos aislados el artículo que enlazo parece que evidencia tendencias al alza. 

Sería interesante si algún forero con experiencia en el ámbito pudiera arrojar algo de luz sobre lo de acumular "plomo", ya me entendéis. Obviamente los requisitos legales no son los mismos para cada tipo y tener varias alternativas e información nos podría venir bien.

Un saludo y hasta el lunes, habrá que aprovechar el fin de semana con la familia mientras se pueda aunque ojearé el hilo de vez en cuando para seguir al día de las magníficas aportaciones de todos vosotros. Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## timi (29 Nov 2014)

el plomo es una "inversión " que se puede volver contra uno mismo , requiere entrenamiento y tener las ideas muy claras , aquí es relativamente sencillo acceder de forma legal a este material.En el oro y los latunes solo se puede perder dinero , en el plomo va mas allá,,,,, que se lo piensen bien los que tengan intención de acumular ...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: Está claro que el "papel" no podría cubrir NADA en un momento CONCRETO, ya no sólo en el Oro, sino en casi TODO. Me imagino que serán los "derivados" los que serán los actores principales en un hipotético colapso financiero. Quizás, el Oro fuese el elemento menos "perjudicado" porque a fin de cuentas existe "X" y se le puede aplicar el valor que las "autoridades competentes" o las "circunstancias" determinen y por eso mismo su principal razón de ser ha sido su valor monetario MILENARIO...

Hombre, paketazo, llevamos tiempo con la caída del Petróleo y eso no se está reflejando en las gasolineras, independientemente de la "devaluación" controlada del Euro... Y es que hay muchos sinvergüenzas alrededor de determinados productos básicos como son el Petróleo, Gas, Electricidad, etc. Claro está que estos HdP de las Corporaciones tienen el beneplácito de los gobernantes de turno y que suelen ser tan HdP como ellos... Sí, nos bajarán unos míseros centimos, pero nuestros bolsillos no se beneficiarán de la "realidad" y si eso no es crear Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano... pues que me lo "expliquen". Por eso mismo, es necesario que hayan cambios en este país y no tienen porque pasar por lo que ahora mismo me "atrae" más, pero SI que va a ser necesario un cierto "extremismo"...

Pues, la verdad, paketazo no puedo solucionarte el tema del IVA en el Platino y el Paladio... Me imagino que los que andan por los EE.UU. lo deben tener mucho más fácil. Sin embargo, te diré que el pago del IVA es algo "insustancial" dependiendo de las "perspectivas" y del "tiempo" que determinemos para la "maduración" de una "inversión" y ya sabes a qué me refiero... Y es que el IVA puede retraernos en un momento dado, pero si yo estimo que "X" tiene un determinado valor a "X" años, pues el beneficio potencial diluirá ese impuesto. Por ejemplo, si compramos Plata a los precios actuales y se ven los anteriores máximos -y que no están tan lejanos en el tiempo...- pues el IVA pagado va a ser lo de menos... y ya no te digo ante la perspectiva de un Peak a "X" años.

El Platino, el Paladio y también el Rodio tienen un enorme potencial respecto a otros MPs, especialmente los dos primeros. Y es que lo tienen todo a "favor":

- Tienen demanda industrial y sobre todo en la automovilística... Y hay que considerar que tendrán más protagonismo en la medida que se avance hacia un mayor desarrollo ecológico en el sector.

- Hay una oferta muy limitada en estos metales...

- Y -¡ojo! a esto: está creciendo la demanda en forma de "inversión"...

En fin, en lo personal, llevo tiempo dándole vueltas a este tema y es que, por ejemplo, en el Paladio se ha producido una descorrelación brutal respecto a los demás MPs... Hace tiempo que lo recomendé en el hilo y hay que tenerlo presente -si nos interesa- en las correcciones.

# WhiZoX: No sé si esa web me ha leído, pero es que lo que comenta lo he escrito en este foro y otro desde hace años... En el fondo, no dice nada que cualquier "prepper" no tenga bien presente: Despensa y elementos básicos, MPs. y lo que se pueda "necesitar" para "defender" nuestras familias y posesiones.

Mira, en el foro se abrió un hilo donde se recogían muchas aportaciones en la línea de lo que comentas y recuerdo que hice muchas aportaciones relevantes, pero claro hay un momento en el que puedas rozar la "ilegalidad" que existe en el país y, la verdad, no merece la pena. Otra cosa será cuando se "lie" y si lo hace...

El tema del "plomo" me hace mucha "gracia" y por muchas razones. Una persona puede tener una excelente arma de fuego y ser un don nadie con ella... Si no se está acostumbrado a su utilización, portarla, reflejos, condiciones psicológicas "aptas", etc., pues no va a ser de mucha ayuda. Además, hay "versiones" de las armas de fuego cuya adquisición es más fácil legalmente y a "X" metros van a tener una eficacia muy parecida. Y si estamos en el "rollo" hay muchísimas formas de procurarse un arma eficaz sin ser necesariamente de fuego. En cualquier caso, te recomiendo que visites algunas de las webs de los "preppers" americanos.

Y aquí, en España, tienes la siguiente y que ya facilité en su momento: Supervivencia Extrema - SURVIVALISTAS Y PREPPERS. ESPAÑA

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2014)

Me ha hecho gracia lo de acumular plomo que nos ha aportado el forero Whizox. Cuando era chaval, y me buscaba la vida currando en las obras con mi padre para sacar unos "cuartos", yo sí que acumulaba plomo, pero sin pólvora, cañerías de las reformas, y con suerte algo de cobre (más escaso), llegué a juntar 400Kg o así, y para la chatarrería en el 127 con mi padre...me saqué para media bicicleta.

En cuanto al "otro plomo" del que habla el artículo, bien es sabido que en el mundo la masa monetaria que mueve el armamento en todas sus vertientes (privada y militar), es impresionante, no hay más que ver los números de las empresas fabricantes:

COLECTIVO DIGNIDAD: LAS DIEZ EMPRESAS DEL MUNDO QUE MAS DINERO GANAN CON LAS GUERRAS

Ahora bien si me preguntas que prefiero, un kilo de oro, un kilo de atún enlatado, o un kilo de municiones y su arma correspondiente...me lo pones muy complicado...supongo que dependerá de cada momento y de cada situación, ahora mismo evidentemente el oro. No tengo pensado invertir ni en atún ni en plomo.

En el año 2010 creo recordar unas palabras de W Buffet diciendo que la mejor inversión a 20 años vista eran las tierras cultivables, las grandes llanuras centroamericanas para plantar maíz y cereales...puede que nos estuviera dando una pista el oráculo de Omaha. 

Respondiendo a Fernadojcg, es cierto lo del IVA si lo valoramos a largo plazo, 5 años o más, y en cuanto al tema de la plata concretamente, si retorna a máximos...que seguro lo hará, no sé si en un año o en 100, apenas será relevante el "bendito impuesto europeo" 

En lo referente a lo del cierto "extremismo" a la hora de ponerse firmes ante las urnas, no puedo quitarte la razón, la tienes toda. Y con o sin coleta, me da igual quien conduzca el autobús mientras lo haga con respeto y sobre todo humildad, algo de lo que ahora andamos faltos, y evidentemente muy necesitados.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, te diré que hay una cierta "simbiosis" entre los "metaleros" y la libertad a defenderse, por tanto a la posesión de armas. En eso tenemos el mismo concepto que tienen los americanos y que disponen de una maravillosa "arma": la 2ª Enmienda...

Hombre, cada cual debe moverse en función de sus "percepciones" y en este hilo llamamos "hacer los deberes" a una serie de medidas preventivas y que son, principalmente, las ya citadas: Despensa, MPs y "elementos defensivos". Yo priorizo y aconsejo ese orden para los "nuevos" y es que los "viejos" ya los tenemos cubiertos.


Por lo que comentas, paketazo, tú ahora tienes en mente la ¿"inversión"? en Oro, pero creo haberte leído que no descartabas un colapso financiero y si es así NO sería mala idea "invertir" algo en "latunes" y lo "otro" ya lo dejo a tu gusto...

Hubo un tiempo en que seguí bastante a Warren Buffet y, sobre todo, porque invertía en la Economía "real" y durante mucho tiempo fue un ejemplo a seguir en el mundo inversor. Ahora, en los tiempos actuales, su "filosofía" es más cuestionable por el Casino en que se han convertido los mercados. Yo desde lo de Enron ya no me creo NADA...

Ja,ja,ja... De aquí 100 años, "todos calvos"... e imagino que también nuestra civilización actual o ésta habrá hecho un cambio sustancial, sino no tiene futuro... Mira, casi "apostaría" que de aquí 5-6 años la Plata habrá superado los máximos anteriores y no sé si sus máximos históricos. Eso no quita para que todavía quede un proceso de caída en el precio, aunque no tengo ni idea de su "profundidad", pero -para mí- siempre será una "oportunidad" para cambiar "billetes de colores" que sé que acabarán devaluándose por algo que siempre valdrá "algo". Además, dada mí edad, ya no compro pensando en mí y sólo lo utilizaré si las cosas se salen de "madre", sino otros ya lo heredarán...

Mira, lo que yo sé es que esa formación ha conseguido aglutinar a todos los demás partidos contra él y eso, amigo mío, se llama MIEDO y eso será por "algo"... ¿No? En el fondo hay mucho temor a una política económica que desconocemos, pero yo SI que conozco la desarrollada hasta ahora... Y seré más "explicito": Afortunadamente, yo soy un tío con cierto Patrimonio y también algo de "pasta", pero NUNCA me ha importado pagar impuestos si éstos revertían en asegurar el Estado del Bienestar. Bien, en estos últimos años me he cansado de pagar para NADA, ya que esos impuestos se han utilizado para pagar los desmanes de muchos HdP, rescatar un sistema bancario podrido y aceptar la perdida de Soberanía nacional impuesta por la Troika y su PUTA MADRE. A cambio ese dinero se ha sustraído de la Sanidad, Enseñanza, Pensiones, etc., es decir que han hecho con "mí" dinero todo lo contrario a lo que yo hubiera deseado...

Bien, si saliese esa formación yo sé que me va a costar dinero, pero lo doy por válido si eso sirve para equilibrar un país que va camino del desastre. Y -¡ojo-! porque me da igual esa nueva formación como cualquier otra "extremista" que rompa con toda la podredumbre que hemos conocido... Te aseguro que en las "soluciones" tampoco difieren tanto los "extremos", aunque ideológicamente yo sé que lo mío NUNCA saldrá... y es que es imposible tal y como somos los humanos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...idenses-sobrevive-con-cupones-de-razonamiento

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - El
> 
> Saludos.



¡Tranquilos que hay Coca cola para todos!

Hace unos días la prensa hacía eco de esta noticia, que no era ningún secreto evidentemente:

Valor de Apple supera PIB de Suecia y Argentina | Alto Nivel


Desde siempre el mundo se ha dominado con pequeñas grandes cosas: Zonas de caza, tierras cultivables, agua potable, oro, armas cada vez más sofisticadas, control sobre el átomo...pero a día de hoy manda el poder tecnológico. Y aquí más que nos pese, Estados Unidos ha hecho sus deberes, y puede permitirse ese % de precariedad entre su población, que mantiene bien oculta a los medios de comunicación, por su escaso glamour para una bandera con tantas estrellas.

Ya Gasset lo auguraba hace décadas en su "Rebelión de las masas" , afirmando que la tecnología nos mantenía alejados de nuestra realidad y nos otorgaba una "falsa comodidad", algo que quien haya leído el "Hombre Unidimensional" entenderá a la perfección, pues se concluye que somos una especie de borregos atrapados en una oculta esclavitud imperceptible, basada en el miedo a perder ese estado de bienestar que nos ha regalado la industrialización y sobre la tecnología de las últimas décadas.

A quién la preocupa que un % de población lo pase mal, si yo tengo mi TV de 50", mi sofá de piel, mi BMW en el garaje, mis hijos en un colegio de pago, y mi seguro medico con cobertura dental. Además, no es mi problema, es del gobierno...¿no?


Fuera hipocresías, comentabas que no te importaría perder parte de tu poder adquisitivo, siempre que sea en beneficio de todos, y lo veas reflejado a nivel social...los 3 pilares (sanidad, enseñanza y ley de dependencia)...pues te diré más, yo mañana mismo daba la mitad de lo poco que tengo si me garantizan esas 3 cosas durante el resto de mi vida.

Pretendemos que el mundo cambie, es cierto, pero cada uno de nosotros, es un pedacito de ese mundo y si no cambiamos nosotros, no podemos pretender que la ola tome la fuerza suficiente como para arrastrar la basura.

Buen domingo, y veremos si los suizos nos permiten acumular más oro de aquí a unas semanas o se lo quieren llevar todo para ellos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2014)

Lamadama, puse lo de Apple precisamente por lo que dices...no es nada, sin embargo ahora mismo lo es todo. Es una especie de moneda de cambio, a día de hoy puedo poner un IPhone 6 a la venta y obtener dinero al contado rápidamente.

¿Fragilidad?, cierto. Al igual que lo que dices de que necesitamos una sociedad al 100% productiva para que esto evolucione, y se mantenga (lo confirma también el poco valorado Gasset)

Te pondré un ejemplo "absurdo", imagina que mañana una enfermedad llamémosle "ébola", se extiende como una gripe entre la población, y que solo una empresa farmacéutica posee la capacidad de obtener y producir una vacuna eficaz... ¿Qué es lo más valioso en ese momento para la población?

Las circunstancias son un viento muy cambiante, el hilo principal del foro habla de oro, ¿y que es el oro?...hace años escribí que si una civilización más inteligente, nos observase desde algún lugar, trataría de entender que demonios hacemos moviendo montañas, entregando vidas, miles de horas de trabajo y maquinaria, para extraer un polvillo amarillo y amontonarlo en edificios blindados dónde ya no lo veremos más.

Una especie absurda por naturaleza obra de modo absurdo en muchas circunstancias. El trasfondo de todo es más filosófico que económico, y por mucho que pretendamos anticipar el mañana, la estadística nos demuestra que somos bastante obtusos a la hora de hacer ese tipo de cálculos.

De todo lo que has comentado, la frase que lo engloba todo es que: "...hemos construido un mundo frágil..."

Un saludo y buen domingo


----------



## Aro (30 Nov 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duro.Solo subia el oro,lo demas no se movia na de na.Alucinante,si fue un experimento de alguien me gusto lo que vi y la sensacion :XX:



Hay gente que compra físico a la espera de que estalle el chiringuito. Pero, vista la manipulación a la baja que hay, buscan protegerse hasta que eso suceda. Una forma de protegerte es mantener el oro físico y ponerte corto en papel, otra es con opciones put.
Yo, rey de los mercados, me doy cuenta, elevo el precio para volar los stop loss de tus protecciones (que paradójicamente según se ejecutan hacen subir más el precio) y luego dejo caer de nuevo el precio dejándote con cara de ::

Nota: Para la opciones put quizá no se aplica (no sé ni qué broker nos da está posibilidad), pero para lo más fácil que es ponerse corto en papel... a la mierda la protección.


----------



## timi (30 Nov 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Hay gente que compra físico a la espera de que estalle el chiringuito. Pero, vista la manipulación a la baja que hay, buscan protegerse hasta que eso suceda. Una forma de protegerte es mantener el oro físico y ponerte corto en papel, otra es con opciones put.
> Yo, rey de los mercados, me doy cuenta, elevo el precio para volar los stop loss de tus protecciones (que paradójicamente según se ejecutan hacen subir más el precio) y luego dejo caer de nuevo el precio dejándote con cara de ::
> 
> Nota: Para la opciones put quizá no se aplica (no sé ni qué broker nos da está posibilidad), pero para lo más fácil que es ponerse corto en papel... a la mierda la protección.



como se pone uno corto en papel??? y perdón si la pregunta es muy tonta,,,


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2014)

timi dijo:


> como se pone uno corto en papel??? y perdón si la pregunta es muy tonta,,,



Varios modos tienes, ETF, CFDs, mercado de futuros., warrants

Yo siempre recomiendo huir de los ETFs si se va a abrir una opción a medio o largo plazo, permiten apalancarte hasta un X3 si no me equivoco en algunos casos, pero no replican demasiado bien al subyacente con el paso del tiempo.

Los CFDs tienen la ventaja de que te puedes apalancar y no tienen vencimiento, y su liquidez es similar a la del activo subyacente (oro en este caso)

En cuanto al mercado de futuros, tienes el problema del vencimiento aun que puedes hacer un rollover, pero pagas comisiones, y si equivocas el movimiento y el oro sube en vez de bajar (si has vendido contratos en vez de comprarlos, vamos que te has puesto corto), es probable que te quedes sin garantías en tu cuenta.

Por último existen unas "mierdecillas" llamadas warrants, que emiten algunas entidades bancarias como por ejemplo la archipublicitada Societe Generale, que ya en el momento que adquieres el producto, a parte de la comisión, pagas un spot diferencial respecto al precio real.

Estos métodos funcionan muy bien para un movimiento brusco y rápido en el tiempo, pero sobre todo el mercado de futuros, pero has de tener nervios de acero, pues tanto la armas para bien como para mal.

Te dejo un enlace de Zacks de los ETF inversos en oro:

4 Ways to Short Gold with ETFs - April 15, 2013 - Zacks.com

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Nov 2014)

Abstimmungen - News - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen

Aqui como van los resultados provisionalesde los referendums que se celebran hoy en Suiza. Respecto al que interesa al hilo:

*78% NO*

Tambien se ha rechazado la limitacion a la entrada de extranjeros y la supresion de privilegios fiscales a los extranjeros adinerados


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Hola, paketazo: ¿Tú ves "normal" el "valor" de Apple? Me imagino que NO, por mucho que "ahora" tenga el valor que le quieran asignar, pero ya veremos si existe en el "mañana"... Te recuerdo que muchas empresas son en realidad "Gigantes de Barro", aunque está claro que ahora mismo Apple es una empresa puntera y la última vez que miré sus ratios financieros eran más que excelentes.

Lo que yo sé es que la desaparición de la mayoría de los puestos de trabajo es atribuible a los avances tecnológicos y esa falta de empleo se está "enquistando" y convirtiendo en el principal problema de Occidente... Por tanto, ese "milagro" que significa la tecnología es la que nos acabará precipitando al abismo y sino al tiempo... Así que la conforera lamadama no va tan desencaminada en su comentario.

¿A quién le preocupa que a la gente le vaya mal? Quiero creer que a muchos... Y eso lo constato a diario, ya que por cuestiones profesionales y personales tengo un gran "roce social". Mira, ya te he comentado que a mí me ha ido y me va bien, pero tengo familia, amigos, conocidos, etc. a los que les va de "pena" y eso claro que me importa... ¿O piensas que cuando las cosas van mal no acaban extendiéndose? Yo he estudiado a fondo la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y es muy "explicativa" al respecto.

A lo largo de estos últimos años he conocido a muchos empresarios a quienes las cosas les habían ido de "puta madre" y un buen día se dieron de lleno con una "realidad" que los había arruinado hasta el punto de perder casi todo y te hablo de patrimonios de varios millones de Euros... Y eso, a cualquier escala, le puede pasar a cualquiera y por eso es tan importante que exista un fuerte Estado del Bienestar y para conseguir eso hay que tener unos buenos gobernantes que sepan gestionar los ingresos derivados de los impuestos y que se deben adecuar a la situación económica REAL de cada cual.

Yo ya tengo bastante experiencia en esta vida y también ando algo "viajado", de manera que puedo decirte que a muchos países europeos les ha ido bien porque allí nadie se ha cuestionado los impuestos que pagaban y es que entendían que tener un Estado de Bienestar como Dios manda tiene un precio... En fin, yo siempre he creído en el sistema de reparto y estoy muy alejado del Liberalismo, aunque éste no es incompatible con lo que estoy comentando.

En lo personal, soy una persona solidaria y este fin de semana ha tocado colaborar con el Banco de Alimentos y para estas Navidades ya veremos dónde colaboramos, aunque me imagino que lo haré con parte de mí familia a la que no le va bien y también con un matrimonio muy mayor y a los que una buena Cesta de Navidad les supondrá un "alivio". El pasado año fueron juguetes para críos necesitados... y tú no sabes lo reconfortado que me sentí. Y te diré, ya que ayer citamos a Warren Buffet, que éste en cierta ocasión comentó que "el dinero estaba para gastarlo...".

Je,je,je... El hilo tiene un "título" que lo "entronca" con el Oro, pero esa es una "excusa" porque aunque tiene una pretensión "metalera" su auténtica vocación es "humanista" y alguien que ha leído a Ortega y Gasset sabrá a lo qué me refiero... ¿No? Por cierto, los "seguidores" de Apple seguro que no tienen ni puta idea de quién fue Ortega y Gasset, al menos la inmensa mayoría.

Bueno, yo no creo que una hipotética civilización extraterrestre que estuviera de "paso" por aquí perdiera mucho tiempo observándonos y es que no ofreceríamos ningún interés para una civilización "avanzada"...

¡Ah! ciertamente es curiosa la fijación que el Oro, y también la Plata, han tenido en las distintas civilizaciones desarrolladas que han existido en el planeta y ese "valor" ha sido "coincidente" a pesar de que algunas, "teóricamente", no se "conocieron"... 

Nada, paketazo, un placer debatir contigo y hasta otra ocasión.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 15:04 ----------

# Spielzeug: Gracias por el aporte. Nada que yo ya no tuviera "descontado" y veremos qué pasa mañana con el Oro y me imagino que también con la Plata, el Platino...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (30 Nov 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> mi seguro medico con cobertura dental. Además, no es mi problema, es del gobierno...¿no?
> 
> ...



Entre eso y lo que destaca Fernando de participar activamente en labores de ayuda... es cierta tu frase... "pero ya el Gobierno ayuda, ¿no?" ya que viene a demostrar el nivel de insensibilización social. Se produce una dejación de funciones, éstas se van pasando de organismo en organismo que nos libra de darle más vueltas.

Y es que con respecto a:



paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> comentabas que no te importaría perder parte de tu poder adquisitivo, siempre que sea en beneficio de todos, y lo veas reflejado a nivel social...los 3 pilares (sanidad, enseñanza y ley de dependencia)...pues te diré más, yo mañana mismo daba la mitad de lo poco que tengo si me garantizan esas 3 cosas durante el resto de mi vida.
> 
> ..."




me viene a la mente un poco cómo está estructurada la sociedad. Y muchas veces pienso que en líneas generales se dividiría así a grosso modo en aquellos que en el fondo comulgan con esa postura tan bien reflejada en dicha frase.... y los lobos (q precisamente son los q dirigen el cotarro, luego aparte, aquellos afortunados a los que se les ha despertado ese lado "lobo")

Y claro, ambas posturas concluyen en una situación nada deseable: mientras los lobos están preparados mentalmente para no dejarse avasallar... el resto, la mayoría, en su papel de ovejas inconscientemente asumen un rol que les lastra enormemente en caso de situaciones como las que vivimos.

Es un poco como el experimento del profesor Zimbardo, y ahí se vé como cada rol implica tu propia condena.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Excelente comentario el que has realizado y que nos lleva a la eterna lucha que representa el Dualismo del Bien y el Mal tan presentes en la especie humana...

¡Ojo! que yo no soy ningún "Santo", ya que la mayor parte de mis profesiones han tenido y tienen ciertas conexiones "represivas", aunque necesarias porque los humanos no somos precisamente -valga la redundancia- unos "Santos"... En cualquier caso, el afrontar continuamente muchas facetas del "Mal" hace que nos mostremos muy duros en nuestras actuaciones, pero hace también que nos preguntemos el porqué de determinadas situaciones y también que nos cuestionemos porqué tenemos que "defender" en ocasiones una "legalidad" más que dudosa, ya que muchas veces ésta está sustentada en unas bases jurídicas de una profunda Injusticia Social...

En fin, me has recordado algo muy "viejo" como fue el experimento del Profesor Zimbardo en la Cárcel de Stamford. Como la mayoría no deben saber de qué hablamos, "gracias" entre otras cosas a Apple, pues dejo un enlace al respecto...

- El profesor Zimbardo y el experimento de la cárcel de Stanford | el blog insostenible

Y aprovecho también para dejar una noticia muy relevante hoy y la fuente es original...

- El mercado del oro, los extranjeros ricos y los de a pie, tranquilos tras el voto en Suiza - SWI swissinfo.ch

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (30 Nov 2014)

buenas noches a todos.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...ls-78-vote-against-protecting-countrys-wealth

Como dice el enlace, mañana saldremos de dudas. A priori ha ganado la propaganda,

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 21:05 ----------

en cuanto a lo del plomo q

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 21:08 ----------

En cuanto a lo del plomo, es algo que se debe tener, sirve a parte de para lo otro, para obtener proteinas, conejo, liebre, codorniz, perdiz, paloma, tortola, pato,,,,,, por no hablar de otros mayores, y para sacar la licencia de arma larga solo hace falta federarse en la comunidad autonoma, seguro, y psicotecnico, e ir a la guardia civil.

en unos dias te mandan las licencias.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 21:34 ----------

http://www.professorfekete.com/articles/AEFThankHeaven.pdf

Hace bastante que leí este artículo, a mi me abrió los ojos en su momento, y quiero rescatarlo para refrescarme lo que sentí en su momento cuando lo leí por primera vez, y para reforzarme en mi situación actual.

Os lo dejo por si quereis echarlo un vistazo, hoy es tan actual o más que cuando se escribió.

saludos.


----------



## meliflua (30 Nov 2014)

Mirare en el enlace que nos ha dejado paketazo para ver como se puede implementar la estrategia y ganar algo con la manipulación del mercado.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Si me permites un consejo, tómalo con calma... Espera un "tiempo", si quieres breve, porque la operativa con derivados requiere de mucho temple por los rápidos movimientos que en ocasiones se pueden producir y me temo que en el Oro va a ser así... Yo estoy esperando a que abra el mercado a las 00:00 para ver cuál es la reacción inicial tras el resultado del referéndum del Oro de Suiza. Después, habrá que esperar lo que depara la sesión asiática, el inicio de la europea y la "definitiva" que va a ser Wall Street, aunque los americanos ya habrán hecho de las suyas mucho antes y creo que ya nos dejaron una buena "muestra" el pasado Viernes.

En fin, opino que los ETFs inversos funcionan bien si estamos en la posición correcta, pero la verdad es que las posiciones cortas amplifican las ganancias a través de los CFDs y los Futuros...

En lo personal no voy a hacer nada, aunque si el correctivo en la Plata continúa SI que voy a comprar, a fin de cuentas yo lo tengo muy "claro" con ese MP, aunque como siempre digo NO es una invitación a seguirme... Y respecto al Oro ya he dicho en un anterior comentario dónde lo voy a esperar y que me parece que va a ser un poco por debajo del precio objetivo fijado por los "chicos" de Goldman Sachs...

Nunca es especulado con el "papel" en los MPs y es que va contra mis "convicciones" y prefiero hacerlo en otros activos, aunque ahora mismo en el mundo de la "inversión" sólo me dedico a optimizar mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión. Como dicen algunos amigos míos debería haberme dedicado a la gestión de carteras y es que me va muy bien si no me "caliento"...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (30 Nov 2014)

Mientras tanto leer esto, claros signos de stress en la deuda soberana y lo que ello significa

I’ve Been Thinking About How the Current Madness Will End | Wolf Street

The Game is Over.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 22:46 ----------

Mx Gx Fernando, ya opere del 97 al 99 en el mercado de futuros del Ibex 35, luego me dedique a mis negocios, que me fueron bien hasta el 2007, ahora gestiono mi patrimonio y el negocio principal lo tengo en stand by hasta ver que ocurre. nunca he operado en derivados de materias primas, pero no se, hare algunas simulaciones antes para ver los gaps y sacaré mis conclusiones.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Mientras tanto leer esto, claros signos de stress en la deuda soberana y lo que ello significa
> 
> I’ve Been Thinking About How the Current Madness Will End | Wolf Street
> 
> ...




Los derivados son el peor invento que ha podido existir para el pequeño inversor. Solo se los recomendaría a una persona con una templanza de monje Shaolin o similar.

Ser capaz de entrar en el momento propicio es difícil, pero lo es más cuando en un par de minutos ves como pierdes un 10% de lo invertido, o como al cierre de sesión si no aportas mas garantías si fallas el movimiento se te cierran de manera automática. 

Durante el tiempo que los usé gané y perdí mucho dinero, pero lo peor que recuerdo de ellos es las pesadillas, el no poder apartar la cara de la pantalla, el omeprazol, conjuntivitis.. .

Mi consejo a todo aquel que tenga un patrimonio sencillo y trabajado es que no meta más de 5000€ en derivados, y cuando los pierda, que los perderá, que se jure por sus hijos no volver a tocarlos.

Guardad la pasta y llegado el momento invertid en oro, plata, viajes, buena mesa, familia y en conservar la salud.

Buena semana a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2014)

Je,je,je... paketazo observo que sabes de lo que hablas... Efectivamente, recuerdo que los derivados me dejaron bastante tocada la salud y, realmente, no merecen la pena si tienes la opción de ganarte la vida de otra manera. Conozco poquísima gente que viva de los "mercados" y conozco muchísima más que se ha arruinado con los mismos y, obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a los que utilizaban derivados y que son un auténtico VENENO...

Lo mismo: que tú y todos tengamos una Buena Semana.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (30 Nov 2014)

La ultima locura de los economista Keynesianos y un ultimo informe de la "sana economia Japonesa"

Keynesian Hit Men On The Road—–Krugman And Rogoff Peddling Toxic Advice | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

Los primeros "compases" y sigue el castigo en las Materias Primas... El Oro ha llegado a tocar los $1150,10 y el Petróleo hace escasos momentos había perdido los $69...

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 00:46 ----------

Y ahora mismo un auténtico DESASTRE: Oro en torno a los $1142 y la Plata alrededor de los 14,50...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

Si sólo fuera Deflación, pero me temo que va a ser algo más serio después de ese "intermezzo"...

NO, los $1140 no son relevantes y puede traspasarlos como mantequilla... El objetivo parece que van a ser los $1050 "marcados" por los "pavos" de Goldman Sachs y yo incluso lo espero un poco más abajo... ¿$1000/$978?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (1 Dic 2014)

buenos días
mes:12
semana:49
día: lunes


----------



## nando551 (1 Dic 2014)

Menudo ostión le metieron a la plata se nos fue de 15,50 a 14,50 en unos minutos y el ratio se disparó hasta los 78 : 1. Así que el oro no se movió apenas.
Cualquier dia vemos el ratio en 90:1-100:1.

Se vé que cuando ocurre una crisis el ratio se dispara.

¿hasta donde creen ustedes que podamos llegar en el ratio?

Deutsche Bank abandona el comercio de metales preciosos

¿Podría estar relacionada esta noticia con que tarden en exceso en repatriar el oro Alemán y no así el Holandés?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (1 Dic 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Menudo ostión le metieron a la plata se nos fue de 15,50 a 14,50 en unos minutos y el ratio se disparó hasta los 78 : 1. Así que el oro no se movió apenas.
> Cualquier dia vemos el ratio en 90:1-100:1.
> 
> Se vé que cuando ocurre una crisis el ratio se dispara.
> ...



Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver, siguen con el mercado de derivados en oro y plata que es donde parece que se lo están llevando entero de acuerdo con el resto de bancos JP MORGAN, HSBC, ETC, al menos eso pienso yo pero no tengo ninguna base para afirmarlo

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 11:32 ----------

Buenos días, acabo de leer este artículo, que, dirigido a aquellos que les gusta los movimientos geopolíticos, plantea un tema muy interesante.

Mi opinión al respecto es que algunos lo están haciendo bien, y a los otros se les ha desbocado el caballo.

saludos.

Grandmaster Putin's Golden Trap | Gold Eagle

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 11:57 ----------

Este otro, ultimo que os dejo hoy, va un poco de los Roschild y como quieren controlar la nueva moneda de reserva mundial, incluyendo en el lote al Rublo y al Remmibi chino.

Otro paso más hacia el NWO, y al final nos hace un análisis técnico del oro y la plata, parece un tipo bastante serio.

saludos.

http://www.gold-eagle.com/article/elites-all-world’s-stage-including-china-and-russia


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# nando551: Mira, el tema del ratio Plata vs Oro es algo que ahora mismo NO es indicativo de NADA... Se puede seguir o no, eso depende de cada cual, pero por valoraciones fundamentales y de acuerdo a los patrones históricos que conocemos, parece que la Plata está MUY BARATA vs el Oro.

Sin embargo, con todo el "entramado" actual que hay hoy en día en torno a casi todas las Materias Primas, pues no podemos fiarnos de la "lógica" y el principal motivo es porque NO EXISTE...

En fin, a mí lo que me preocupa realmente es que la Plata, al igual que el Petróleo y otras Materias Primas, están "adelantando" lo que algunos venimos comentando desde hace unos meses: nos estamos adentrando en un fuerte "enfriamiento" económico y luego ya veremos qué MÁS... Y lo peor de todo es que si esto lo vemos cuatro "aficionados" qué no sabrán los que tienen realmente datos fiables y actualizados...

# meliflua: Michael Noonan es un analista muy conocido en el mundo "metalero" y a mí, particularmente, me gusta. En cualquier caso, su comentario está "suscrito" hace tiempo en este hilo. Y me temo que TODO está más "apañado" de lo que creemos y hace tiempo se comentó que la "canasta de monedas" o los "Derechos de Pago" acabarán imponiéndose y el Dolar va a estar AHI con una fuerte ponderación. Esto no va a ser beneficioso para los MPs y, posiblemente, sólo quedarían representados por el Oro y no sé si de forma "testimonial" en el mejor de los casos y la Plata quedaría descartada en ese escenario.

Dejo un artículo de D. Roberto Centeno y que denuncia lo mismo que he hecho yo recientemente, aunque él profundiza mucho más, pero en el fondo me da la razón cuando he dicho que NUNCA he pagado tantos impuestos desde que están estos HdP del PP...

- Ley IRPF: un expolio fiscal sin precedentes - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (1 Dic 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Menudo ostión le metieron a la plata se nos fue de 15,50 a 14,50 en unos minutos,,.



y tambien en pocos minutos pasó de 15,40 a 16,20...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2014)

Ya se sabe el porque de este ataque contra las MP's....::abajo::abajo:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecio-de-materias-primas-de-forma-mundial.html


----------



## xmaniac (1 Dic 2014)

yo lo veo más sencillo todavía. si quieres forrarte y puedes manipular el mercado qué haces? ayer el No arrasó en Suiza, el sentimiento sería negativo para el oro, mucha gente abre cortos pensando en ganar dinero fácil. bien, pues tú les dejas, baja un poco, más gente abre cortos y entonces...hachazo. subes de golpe y porrazo un mojón y todos los stop-loss a la porra y tú a llenarte los bolsillos. de primero de mercados vamos


----------



## maragold (1 Dic 2014)

Alguien recuerda una subida del 5% en apenas unas horas???







Esto del oro-papel es una puñetera montaña rusa!
::


----------



## esseri (1 Dic 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Alguien recuerda una subida del 5% en apenas unas horas???



En la plata, un 12 y piko.


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2014)

Salí de mañana con la onza en mínimos, estaba ya tentado a primera hora a lanzar compra para un par de krugerrands, pero me dije. ¡No!, aguanta un poco que cara el fin de semana seguro se estabiliza a la baja.

Señores, el sentimiento contrario vuelve a hacer de las suyas. Coincido con Xmaniac, había gran número de posiciones cortas abiertas desde la semana pasada, vistas las encuestas dándole al No suizo la victoria. Por lo tanto que hacemos...nosotros (la gran banca comercial), hacemos saltar todo cuanto stop haya colocado y nos llevamos las comisiones y su dinero (por listos).

Me quedé sin mi oro físico de momento, pero no os preocupéis, en momentos de volatilidades muy altas como el de hoy, lo general es que a medio plazo esos movimientos bruscos se vayan cerrando en unos cuantos días, pero eso si, si finalmente los cierran, cuidado, que puede sea el último aviso. Y si no para de subir, pues mejor, tampoco seré yo el que llore por no poder acumular más metal a precio de derribo.

Suerte y veremos el cierre a ver dónde lo quieren.


----------



## chema1970 (1 Dic 2014)

*suizos*

Ya no se puede confiar ni en suiza


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

Hola, maragold: Yo no recuerdo nada parecido a lo que hemos visto en el día de hoy. Veamos:

- Oro: Mínimo: $1141,80 y Máximo: $1219,10... +6,77%

- Plata: Mínimo: $14,427 y Máximo: 16,803... +16,46%

En otras Materias Primas he observado también fuertes oscilaciones... Está claro que ha habido una auténtica masacre de "gacelas" y, por eso mismo, aconsejaba ayer "prudencia" a meliflua... Visto lo visto, y el Casino en que se ha convertido TODO, lo mejor es "pasar" durante un tiempo razonable de los MPs y esperar a que los precios se definan... No da la impresión de que se vaya a agotar físicamente, al menos de momento. Y ahora mismo TODOS los mercados están manipulados de forma totalmente "irracional" y, en estos casos, la experiencia me dice que lo mejor es PASAR...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 19:56 ----------

Y esta es una noticia muy relevante...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/149107-putin-rusia-turquia-gas-south-stream-erdogan


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2014)

Cuando uno cae en la especulación pura, no se da cuenta, pero es como una drogadicción. 
Pensad en todos los que hoy a primera hora, o el viernes, sacaron pecho y dijeron:

- Con dos cojon..s dinerito fácil, los suizos me lo regalan. Vendo 5 contratos en oro, y un par de miles en ETFs por si no me llega.

Se fue el tío tan contento a currar, y hoy llega a las 19:30 a casa frotándose las manos para retirar ya una parte de tan jugosas ganancias, y se encuentra que en unas pocas horas le han metido miles de euros de avería.

¿Qué hace el especulador?...si tiene más pasta, pues promedia y compra más contratos, estando seguro de que mañana bajara lo subido hoy "fijo".

Con esto quiero decir, que desde que compré mi primera onza de oro, después de muchos años pateando los mercados de derivados y acciones, me di cuenta de una cosa. Hagan lo que hagan, yo tenia mi primera onza de oro en el bolsillo, no pagaba comisiones, no tenía que ponerle un stop de perdidas, no tenía que mirar a cada minuto las cotizaciones por si quebraba la "empresa", o si ampliaba capital etc.

El oro bajará o subirá, pero mientras esté en nuestros bolsillos, ellos no podrán saqueárnoslo con sus artimañas. 

Pienso que esta semana el posible ver los 1250, no obstante, creo que es solo un aviso. 

Es posible que los índices bursátiles tras corregir un poco la borrachera que se traen, regresen a las subidas, y los metales y resto de materias primas o lateralizarán o comenzará un goteo hasta los mínimos de hoy o cerca. (ojo esto que digo es lo que suelen hacer las acciones que es lo que yo conozco, los metales es posible que hagan algo parecido, pero los metales es lo vuestro y yo soy un simple aprendiz como muicho)


Un saludo


----------



## Los últimos españoles (1 Dic 2014)

Menuda trampa que han metido estos espabilados. Yo que ayer a las doce y media de la noche estaba aplaudiendo con las orejas pensando que en nada podría comprar silver eagles a 14€ (MwSt inklusive) y soberanos a menos de 200 eypo...
Pero era demasiado obvio y fácil como para ser verdad. :S
Esta "caza de gacelas", lo veo como otro ejemplo más de que los leones van a por tu dinero con el beneplácito de los pastores (los estados).

Si, se que lo de invertir en Mp's papel y Forex tiene una dificultad añadida y que los que se han metido ahí sin información privilegiada o "capacidad de manipulación", sabían el riesgo que corrían. Más que nada veo esto como un síntoma más de que no puedes confiar en nada de lo que te vendan para salvaguardar o amortizar tu dinero. Como dice #fernandojcg: _“TODOS los mercados están manipulados de forma totalmente "irracional"_”.

Reconozco que la subida que empezó a partir de las nueve de la mañana me desconcertó bastante, hasta que me puse a actualizarme con la lectura de este hilo. Por eso es que, a pesar de considerar mi tiempo como el recurso de más valor que poseo, doy por hecho que las horas que dedico leeros no son desaprovechadas.


----------



## esseri (1 Dic 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Menuda trampa que han metido estos espabilados. Yo que ayer a las doce y media de la noche estaba aplaudiendo con las orejas pensando que en nada podría comprar silver eagles a 14€ (MwSt inklusive) y soberanos a menos de 200 eypo...
> Pero era demasiado obvio y fácil como para ser verdad. :S



Tranki, si hay espabiláos detrás de lo de hoy, han multiplikáo por 10 la peña dispuesta a entrar a sako en íguels de 14 pavos...kon lo k ni por el forro deskartes verlos.

Palomitax.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2014)

Atrapando gacelas tanto a bajo como a alto precio...hablamos del papel, eiiin....


----------



## meliflua (1 Dic 2014)

Buenas Noches a todos.

La verdad que me ha sorprendido bastante la subida que llevan, pensando que los dejé esta mañana undiditos.
Fernando no conocía a ese analista, pero al leerlo me pareció bastante serio y coherente, las cosas son lo que son y no lo que queremos que sean, y no debemos prestar oidos a falsos profetas, en lo que a los MPs se refiere.

por otro lado, tanto Rusia como China estan cambiando sus dolares a oro que luego sirve para ampliar su oferta dineraria, por lo menos en su moneda, parece que si admiten el pago en dolares, pero estos no van a sus reservas sino que se cambian ipso facto. Llevan tiempo adquiriendo MPs sistemáticamente, sin importarles el precio, y obviamente si su estrategia es esa, ahora deben estar contentos de que estos esten por debajo del precio de extracción. Creo que estan acertados, se alejan del dolar que todo indica que está muy tocado, verremos a ver que ocurre con la burbuja de deuda del shale oil?????? que es brutal, y creo que muchas empresas, si sigue el precio del petroleo tan bajo, entraran en bancarrota y cientos de miles de millones de dolares en impagos.
Por eso pienso que es buena idea seguir lo que hacen India, Rusia, China el dinero que sobre a MPS, la diferencia entre ellos y nosotros, es que ellos si que lo convierten en dinero, pues aumentan su capacidad de imprimir su moneda nacional, y nosotros solo lo podemos atesorar, sin poder invertir en nada más con ello.

Saludos a todos


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2014)

Los artículos que estos días invaden la red, respecto a la maestría de Puttin acumulando oro ya que no quiere $ lo ponen como un gran estratega, un maestro visionario que evitará que el colapso de las monedas le afecte.

Pienso que Puttin pude estar cometiendo un error, y hablo desde mi ignorancia evidentemente, pues no pretendo manejar la información que el posee, ni podría hacerlo.

Quiero decir, que el $ , puede que sea una moneda tocada, que esté demasiado impresa, pero no olvidemos que sucede una cosa evidente, y que lo comentábamos hace dos días por aquí.

USA ahora mismo tiene lo más valioso del mundo, la tecnología, y todos los países la envidian pero no pueden imitarla, pues cuando lo logran ya está obsoleta y USA es de nuevo cabeza de lanza. Mientras Rusia vende barriles de crudo y toneladas cúbicas de gas a un precio pactado por un mercado internacional, USA convierte silicio (arena) en $,€,rublos, Yens, etc. O transforma un isótopo radiactivo en la cura contra muchos tumores y por lo tanto en casi oro puro si quisiera...

Yo he operado siempre en mercados americanos, y el Nasdaq es el maná de la innovación y de la tecnología, Rusia o China, son como dos niños en párvulos si les comparamos respecto a ese tema.

Almacenar oro está muy bien, yo lo hago, y vosotros, nos da refugio de valor, pero el valor del $, además de por todo lo que posee el país, está en ofrecerle (venderle) al mundo , todo lo que desea, y cree necesitar.

Biotecnología, Electrónica, microprocesadores, tecnología militar, satélites...han invertido y siguen invirtiendo en I+D y eso les hace mejores que todos los demás, y por eso su $ es tan fuerte.

¿colapso económico?...como a casi nadie le interesa, se inventarán cuando suceda otra mentira y en unos meses todos de nuevo confiados con nuestro "férreo" sistema monetario.

Hablabais del Gas y Petróleo Ruso y la ventaja estratégica que eso le da sobre Europa...os aseguro que en menos de lo que pensamos, USA nos venderá la patente de la fusión fría (se supone que no existe aún, pero va a ser que sí, pero no interesa sacarlo aún), y Rusia se comerá su Gas y su Petróleo con calamares en su tinta.

Un saludo y veremos hasta dónde nos lo levan de este tirón, ya se ve a lo lejos el 1250$/Oz.


----------



## meliflua (1 Dic 2014)

Shale Oil 2015 = Subprime Mortgages 2008


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches a todos: Desde luego, hoy se la han metido bien "doblada" a más de un especulador en los mercados de Materias Primas. Está claro que los GHDLGP de SIEMPRE prepararon una buena "celada" el pasado viernes y hoy han debido ganar una patada brutal de dinero. Se han centrado en los MPs (con la excepción del Paladio) y el Petróleo, aunque he observado fuertes oscilaciones en otras Materias Primas como, por ejemplo, el Trigo EE.UU. "Ilustremos"...

- Platino: Mínimo: $1183,05 y Máximo: $1247,55... +5,45%

- Petróleo Brent: Mínimo: $67,57 y Máximo: $72,70... +7,59%

- Trigo EE.UU.: Mínimo: $570,38 y Máximo: 670,63... +6,53%

Y como decía, el Paladio estaba cayendo hace pocos minutos y ha sido ajeno a las fuertes oscilaciones vistas hoy en los otros MPs...

# paketazo: La ventaja del "físico" y a "mano" son la mejor garantía que tenemos de que ESE MP es NUESTRO... Lo demás "ruido" y con cerrar la ventana...

# Rattus: No sólo tú te estabas "frotando las manos"... Yo, al ver esos precios, pensaba entrar hoy en la Plata, pero visto el fuerte viraje, me he dicho: "A otra cosa..."

# esseri: Los $14 en la Plata están pronosticados por las principales analistas americanos. Recuerdo haber leído una encuesta al respecto a principios del pasado mes de Noviembre y daban ese precio como posible para finales de año y el consenso respecto al Oro era de $1100... Por tanto, sabiendo cuáles son los precios "objetivos", pues mejor "esperarlos"... ¿No? Tampoco nada asegura que paren ahí, pero seguramente volveré a comprar Plata si se ven esos $14 y el Oro lo esperaré más abajo: $1000/$978...

# meliflua: Yo no suelo seguir a los "predicadores" siempre alcistas de los MPs, aunque tengo algunas excepciones como, por ejemplo, Marc Faber y es que prefiero análisis más "imparciales" y, a ser posible, de gente vinculada a la minería y/o a la gestión de carteras relacionadas con la misma. Detrás, suelen haber accionistas de "referencia" y los análisis pueden ser más "digeribles" y menos "especulativos", aunque digo esto con las naturales reservas.

En el foro, y sobre todo en este hilo, soy conocido por ser un "metalero" muy prudente en mis análisis... Y hay centenares de posts en este hilo y otros como "prueba del algodón". La ventaja que tengo es que yo soy un comprador y no un vendedor de MPs, por tanto hay una notable "diferencia"...

No te "engañes", meliflua, si China quisiera "tumbar" a los EE.UU. lo tiene a "huevo" o quién tiene la mayor parte de la deuda americana y muchos "billetes verdes"... Si no lo ha hecho es por "ALGO" y me parece que hay más "compadreo" con los americanos de lo que quiere aparentar...

Y hoy he leído varias noticias informativas que dan qué "pensar": los tres muertos a causa de la cepa H5N1 de gripe aviar en Egipto... El anuncio por parte de Rusia de nuevas maniobras militares...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 22:07 ----------

Acabo de leer tu enlace, meliflua y recomiendo su lectura. Muy interesante...


----------



## Parri (1 Dic 2014)

Os dejo unos pocos deberes a los más curiosos.

Guillermo Barba sobre el referéndum y el backwardation.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: FRACASA REFERÉNDUM SUIZO, ¡PERO SE DISPARA ESCASEZ DE ORO!

Otro artículo sobre lo ya señalado con referencia al gasoducto.

Putin anuncia el fin del gasoducto South Stream y apuesta por Turquía Por EFE

Sobre el rublo, Rusia sigue encajando golpes.

El rublo se hunde a mínimos históricos frente al dólar en su peor sesión desde la crisis del 98

En la India ya empiezan.

http://sprottmoneyblog.com/india-submits-to-the-free-market-fails-to-suppress-gold/#

El canario de oro.

The Golden Canary | SilverDoctors.com

Y muy intersante Jim Rickards sobre inflación.

Jim Rickards Blog: The Goal of Currency Wars is Inflation


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Dic 2014)

Si ya lo dice el maestro Kuescolany "Sobrecomprado y sobrevendido".

"El ojo que todo lo ve" sabe las posiciones que están abiertas -incluidos sus stops-, también sabe las órdenes de compra-venta (con sus respectivos stops, of course), sólo bastan unos cuantos becarios metiendo datos a un superordenador más un montón de papeles que digan "compro o vendo xxxx contratos" (ya ni siquiera ponen fiat los desgraciaos) y ya tienen un montón de gacelas degolladas.

Esperemos que esto no dure mucho, o al menos nos toque ver caer a esos HDLGP.

Por cierto, no me gustó nada eso que comentan que somos sectarios, está claro que respeto todos los comentarios -para bien o para mal-, pero antes de criticar, recomendaría que leyeran bien los hilos y podrán ver que de sectarios más bien poco.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 22:41 ----------

Fernando, estoy seguro que se la han metido doblada a más de algún forero de esos que cuando ganan algunas perras dicen que son la hostia, pero ahora que se los han follado, callan como putas.

Ojo, no lo digo por los foreros que aquí postean, sino por algunos que abren hilos attentionwhoristas y alguno que otro que se mete a los hilos de MPs a chulear, pero seguro que los reyes le traerán carbón.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 23:01 ----------

paketazo, interesante tu último post, pero piensa que no es USA la dueña de todo eso que indicas, las dueñas son multinacionales, y que tienen la mayor parte de su dinero fuera de USA, están establecidas por todo el globo (es lo que tiene ser multinacional), por ejemplo, con la dinámica del fiat, a la lockheed martin no le costaría prácticamente nada armar a otro país y ponerlo al nivel de USA.

Lo de la fusión fría de momento olvídate (al igual que de cualquier otro sustituto posible del petróleo), no hay nada sólido que avale tal invento (o descubrimiento, según se mire), claro, si tienes información privilegiada y que avale lo que dices, agradeceré la compartas.

Intuyo que dices lo que dices porque los Rockefeller se han salido del negocio del petróleo y eso parece indicar que han encontrado un sustituto, pero yo más bien creo que lo que quieren hacer es una jugada tipo Rotschild con Waterloo.

Por último, la tecnología está muy bien, pero sin recursos no haces nada, por ejemplo, no olvides que el 95% de las tierras raras (que hacen posible la tecnología que mencionas) las posee China (si, las posee, no tiene ningún papel que diga que son de ella, como sucede con los tejemanejes que manipulan todo).

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Atrapando gacelas tanto a bajo como a alto precio...hablamos del papel, eiiin....



No se nos olvide que a pesar del papel los mps siguen siendo un mercado físico y limitado. En mi opinión esos 1150-15 son una buena zona para que las gacelillas herbívoras salgan a pastar vegetales (físicos o psiquicos) con una relativa tranquilidad.

Respecto al papel señalar que el potencial de subida lineal de la AG es mucho mayor que el de caida. Ponerse corto en plata a $15 (o en Oro a $1150), en CFDs p.ej., sí que lo veo gili-temerario... por decirlo suave. 

en mi humilde opinión.

Saludos

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 03:25 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Si ya lo dice el maestro Kuescolany "Sobrecomprado y sobrevendido".



jjj, en primera instancia me pareció leer kuesco-lari, llevo 20 minutos con la risa floja jijij

y en fin,, panorama tranquilo a estas horas


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Bueno, me imagino que debe de haber todo, es decir habrá gente en este hilo que estará también en los mercados en sus diferentes variantes, pero vamos tampoco veo nada malo en ello, a fin de cuentas cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima más oportuno. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión, que no dejan de ser "papel" y/o "promesas", y la verdad es que algunos "espabilados" -por calificarlos suavemente...- me han criticado por ello y, en este foro, han venido por parte de "sectarios metaleros", es decir que algo de verdad SI que hay en el comentario al que aludes. Afortunadamente, por este hilo, nos movemos en otra "onda" y creo que la mayoría nos preocupamos más de mear en nuestro tiesto y no en el de los demás.

Piensa que por aquí nos leen foreros que, seguramente, no son "metaleros", pero estoy convencido de que valoran la ponderación con que defendemos nuestros MPs y, sobre todo, que no intentemos "imponerlos". Nos limitamos a facilitar información, debatir y argumentar de acuerdo a nuestras convicciones, pero las decisiones a tomar son propias de cada cual. ¡Ojo! Refinanciado que he entendido perfectamente la "intención" de tu comentario, pero -para mí- esa "minoría" a la que te refieres no es representativa de NADA, aparte de que yo me muevo muy poco fuera de este hilo y es que cuando salgo del mismo me suele repeler lo que leo... Además, este hilo ya me trae mucho -demasiado- trabajo...

# atom ant: Mucho ¡ojito! con TODO y, especialmente, con el "papel"... En los MPs sigo siendo BAJISTA y más con lo que estoy viendo en los últimos tiempos. Ahora bien, como he expresado anteriormente, cada cual es "mayorcito" para saber lo que hace o debiera serlo... En cualquier caso, Suerte en tus "iniciativas inversoras".

Y pasemos a las informaciones que enlazo...

Parece que el "Black Friday" ya no es lo que era en los EE.UU. Todo un "síntoma"...

- https://time.com/3610953/black-friday-shopping/

Un articulo para "reflexionar"...

- WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GOLD CORRELATION? « The Burning Platform

Y dejo un análisis de AT sobre el Oro y es de un analista que me gusta mucho: Joaquín Gual... Y como bien dice lo de ayer fue de "traca"... Por cierto, antes de pasar por aquí a escribir, he mirado la cotización del Oro y ésta marcaba, curiosamente, esos $1207,00 a los que él se refiere...

- Después de lo de ayer ¿se acabaron los cortos en el ORO? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Los artículos que estos días invaden la red, respecto a la maestría de Puttin acumulando oro ya que no quiere $ lo ponen como un gran estratega, un maestro visionario que evitará que el colapso de las monedas le afecte.
> 
> Pienso que Puttin pude estar cometiendo un error, y hablo desde mi ignorancia evidentemente, pues no pretendo manejar la información que el posee, ni podría hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Buenos días, te dejo este enlace paketazo para que lo veas, es mi respuesta a tu premonición de la transición energética.

¿Qué transición energética? - Rankia

saludos


----------



## carraca (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg;12994249
[/COLOR dijo:


> Y esta es una noticia muy relevante...
> 
> - Putin: "Si Europa no quiere la realización del proyecto South Stream, no lo haremos"




Con la noticia del gaseoducto de Rusia interesándose por el sur de Europa, donde en un futuro no lejano pueden gobernar partidos de "extrema izquierda", (Grecia, España, Portuga, Italia), creo que harían muy buenas migas con Rusia, y Putin lo este esperando.Y mas despues de las declaraciones de Pablo Iglesias con la posible salida de la OTAN por parte de España.
Ha sido un flash que me ha venido a la mente después de ver la noticia de RT enlazada por Fernando, y más viendo el mapa adjunto a la noticia, donde todos los países que mostraba podrían perfectamente, en un futuro próximo, formar una alianza militar con Rusia.


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

Como continuación a su artículo de Que Transición Energética? publicado en Rankia, os dejo este otro del mismo autor.

La demanda de petróleo, ¿una fuerza imparable? - Rankia


----------



## Tiogelito (2 Dic 2014)

Yo dudo que a estos niveles las simpatías de derechas o de izquierdas sean más efectivas que los intereses estratégicos o las simpatías (e influencias) históricas. 

Básicamente porque a los españolitos no les convences de que hay que chinchar a X (con riesgos Y) simplemente porque Podemos es "afín a extrema izquierda". Eso es difícil de explicar aquí. De hecho ahora se desvinculan de Venezuela porque aquí es difícil de entender, y por lo que se ha magnificado precisamente con ánimo de desgastar.

Ya la duda es si Putin es "extrema izquierda" bolivariana.

Pero es interesante, pudiera ser; no deja de ser política-ficción...


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

¿Qué consecuencias tiene la caída de la demanda? Crisis económica global, agudización de la crisis de deuda, reducción permanente de la capacidad de producción, pico de petróleo.

El crecimiento económico depende de que la demanda de petróleo crezca y el consumo crezca. La experiencia de 1980-83 nos indica que la demanda puede caer incluso cuando hay exceso de oferta y los precios del petróleo caen. La última vez que Europa creció, el petróleo estaba en torno a $40/b, que como veremos en el siguiente artículo es un precio que ahora arruinaría a todos los productores. Un mundo con demanda decreciente sería un mundo que cada vez tendría menos petróleo, como hemos aprendido en Europa, independientemente de cuanto petróleo se pudiera extraer.

Conclusión: Nos encontramos en el periodo más largo de reducción de la demanda de petróleo en el mundo desarrollado de la historia. La gran mayoría de la población, aún desconociendo las causas, considera las consecuencias inaceptables.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 10:38 ----------

Este artículo plantea algo realmente interesante, Quien gana y quien pierde con estos precios del petróleo?, Quienes está realmente detrás de esta bajada? 

Oil crashes, who really wins? | Gold Eagle


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2014)

Entiendo la preocupación general sobre una posible crisis motivada por la bajada de los precios del crudo sobre todo.

Pero, ¿cómo lo veis desde el punto de vista del ciudadano "españolito" de a pie?

Comentábamos hace nada la posibilidad de que las bajadas del crudo se vean reflejadas en los precios de los carburantes por ejemplo.

El déficit energético de España respecto al oro negro es total, nuestra competitividad pasa inexorablemente por subyugarnos a los productores mundiales, y a las grandes multinacionales petroleras.

Un pilar fundamental de la economía actual es el sector transportes, yo por ejemplo, por mi trabajo, consumo a la semana sobre 225 litros de gasolina, y eso repercute directamente en mi cuenta de resultados. Si se baja el precio un 30% (cosa que dudo), ese porcentaje pasa a engrosar mis beneficios, y por tanto puedo reinvertirlos en otros sectores.

Yo soy una empresa minúscula, un 0,000000... del total, pero imaginad en España una bajada masiva de petróleo, gas y electricidad.

Cierto que la industria extractora, lo pasaría mal por sus costos productivos, pero quizá sea una forma a medio plazo de reactivar la demanda, vía competitividad de países por márgenes de beneficio mayores. 

No hablo de algo que pase en dos días, el precio debería mantenerse bajo al menos uno o dos años para que se traslade eficientemente a la economía real.

Quizá me equivoque, por eso lo comento aquí , para que me abráis los ojos.

Contestando a Refinaciado al respecto de que quienes mueven el mundo son las multinacionales, le doy la razón pero por lo tanto es admisible, que si las multinacionales cambian la ubicación de su país impositivo hacia un mercado "más de ideologías izquierdistas", es muy probable que la mentalidad de ese país al poco tiempo se vuelva más "capitalista"...es como por ejemplo el caso de Corea del Sur, en pocos años ha pasado de ser un país olvidado, pero al hacerse amigo del primo de zumosol, su economía se ha convertido en locomotora de gran parte de Asia a nivel tecnológico...imaginad a las multinacionales USA trasladándose a China...¿Cuánto tardaría China en convertirse en USA 2? hablo de mentalidades sociales claro está.

Un saludo, buen día, y sobre todo salud para disfrutarlo.

P.D. Oro relajándose lentamente


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Refinanciado: Bueno, me imagino que debe de haber todo, es decir habrá gente en este hilo que estará también en los mercados en sus diferentes variantes, pero vamos tampoco veo nada malo en ello, a fin de cuentas cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima más oportuno. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión, que no dejan de ser "papel" y/o "promesas", y la verdad es que algunos "espabilados" -por calificarlos suavemente...- me han criticado por ello y, en este foro, han venido por parte de "sectarios metaleros", es decir que algo de verdad SI que hay en el comentario al que aludes. Afortunadamente, por este hilo, nos movemos en otra "onda" y creo que la mayoría nos preocupamos más de mear en nuestro tiesto y no en el de los demás.
> 
> ...



Fernando, quizás como contestación a tu artículo de WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GOLD CORRELATION, este artículo que dejo, podría darnos alguna pista de por donde van los tiros, y va en sintonía con lo que comentaba ayer de que Rusia y China se están alejando del $ sin prisa pero sin pausa, y cambiando a oro físico.

http://www.gold-eagle.com/article/russia’s-monetary-solution

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 11:19 ----------

Sinceramente creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar, el cisne negro ya ha hecho acto de presencia y va a acelerar los acontecimientos que llevamos predicando desde bastante tiempo atrás. Esto es una presa que se ha roto, y el agua se a desbordado,.

Sinceramente y a mi pesar, creo que se les ha ido de las manos. La economía global se ha demostrado como lo que es, y por equipararlo a algo es como si de repente la naturaleza dejara de actuar y una serie de sabios se pusieran a controlarla, haciendo que llueva, que sople el viento, que haga frio o calor, en definitiva, sería un desastre, pues la naturaleza, en su caos, tiene su orden, y no hay sustituto humano que lo pueda igualar. La economía global es igual, por mucho que quieran controlar todo, cuando aletea la mariposa en asía, se produce un terremoto en América.

saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 11:32 ----------

Y esto otro también contesta a por qúe el oro no sigue su valor natural frente al dólar

US Resorts to Illegality to Protect Failed Policies


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

Por hoy os dejo este último enlace, redundando en los problemas que puede ocasionar en la economía global esta bajada de precios del petróleo, asociado al shale oil y la billonaria deuda que mantienen. hay que vigilar como se van a comportar los bonos asociados a las empresas energéticas pues estos pueden arrastrar a la banca a una nueva gran crisis financiera global. Por mi parte me voy al banco a vender las pocas acciones que me quedan, y con ese dinero compraré algo más de físico.

Guess What Happened The Last Time The Price Of Oil Crashed Like This?...


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Mucho ¡ojito! con TODO y, especialmente, con el "papel"... En los MPs sigo siendo BAJISTA y más con lo que estoy viendo en los últimos tiempos. Ahora bien, como he expresado anteriormente, cada cual es "mayorcito" para saber lo que hace o debiera serlo... En cualquier caso, Suerte en tus "iniciativas inversoras".
> .



Hola, solo es un aviso de que no perdamos la perspectiva. con la plata a $15 es más facil verla a 20 que a 10, y en el caso de CFDs ganarías o perderías lo mismo... ponerse corto en $1150 AU con la esperanza de ganar 100 puntitos prometidos por goldman tahur sachs me parece una mala idea. llámelo si quieres sentimiento contrario... los etf no me gustan.
No es una improvisación, a medio plazo sigo largo en AG en $15,50

saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Dic 2014)

Yo soy el que hablaba de los 1050 de goldman hace meses y mi sentimiento es alcista.
La clave es Asia. Puede ser la próxima burbuja en romper.


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

Con un occidente empobrecido al final van a llegar medidas proteccionistas y Asia va a tener que replantearse cosas...Burbujas o directamente guerras, Japón es un zombie que necesita gas de las Senkaku, de Rusia o de donde sea.

vaya panorama

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde luego, cada vez lo estáis poniendo más "complicado"... Excelentes comentarios, informaciones, etc. y poco tiempo para intentar dar mí opinión al respecto dada la "densidad" aportada. Bueno, hay que ver la parte "positiva" y es que le estáis dando un gran nivel al hilo y es de agradecer vuestro esfuerzo.

# carraca: Bueno, bueno... Habría que saber qué entiendes tú por "extrema izquierda"... Porque en Podemos yo NO lo veo hoy y te diré más: muchas de sus medidas las aplicó Hitler en su momento y creo que su ideología era totalmente contraria a esos postulados. Está claro que su ideología no está lo suficientemente "clara", porque en unos principios parecía que estaría en la izquierda "radical" y no confundir con la "extrema izquierda", pero en sus últimas propuestas se ve cierta orientación socialdemócrata... En cualquier caso, muchas de las cosas que defiende son el sentir general de buena parte de la sociedad y de ahí el éxito que está teniendo, porque sino desde la "ortodoxia" no tendría futuro... Lo demás -para mí- y con todos los respetos: "gaseosa"... Y es que se ha llegado a esta situación por ALGO... De todas formas, no os preocupéis tanto porque la mayoría absoluta no creo que la obtengan, pero la "llave" para gobernar ya lo veremos...

Respecto a Putin, carraca, no sé dónde le ves la orientación de "extrema izquierda"... Rusia NO es un país comunista y, posiblemente, esté aplicando una política más capitalista de lo que vemos desde la "lejanía". Lo mismo sobre China, que de "comunista" tiene lo mismo que el "culo de un mono"...

carraca, el mundo ha cambiado en los últimos años y hoy se mueve más en función de motivos económicos y, sobre todo, de control de Materias Primas y de los espacios vitales dónde éstas se producen. Por otro lado, sería interesante replantearse un poco el panorama geopolítico actual y que anda sumamente revuelto.

# atom ant: Yo ahora mismo NO creo en NADA en cuanto a los "mercados" se refiere. Evidentemente, tus razonamientos son correctos, pero ya dije ayer que la "lógica" ya no existe y buena prueba la estás teniendo hoy... Hace escasos minutos: Oro a $1195,70 y Plata a $16,172... Por cierto, ¿vas a seguir aguantando tu posición alcista en la Plata? Lo dudo... Supongo que harás "caja" y esperarás algo más de "claridad" o volver a entrar más abajo. En fin, tú sabrás...

# bankiero: Las "burbujas" o las "yoyas" pueden llegar de cualquier lado... Por supuesto, en Asia hay la "hostia" de ellas, especialmente en China, pero tenemos también el caso "surrealista" y perdurable en el tiempo de Japón.

bankiero, yo también soy alcista a largo plazo y MUCHO... pero ahora mismo soy BAJISTA y no veo motivos para que esto se gire. Hay "poderes" que pesan mucho y seguirán manejando los MPs a su antojo, aunque habrá un momento en que llegará un "punto de inflexión", pero mientras éste llega hay lo que hay...

Dejo una noticia donde vemos "reflejado" lo que acabo de comentar...

- Citibank: Oro y Bitcoin son monedas fíat

Y se quedan tan "anchos"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Yo ahora mismo NO creo en NADA en cuanto a los "mercados" se refiere. Evidentemente, tus razonamientos son correctos, pero ya dije ayer que la "lógica" ya no existe y buena prueba la estás teniendo hoy... Hace escasos minutos: Oro a $1195,70 y Plata a $16,172... Por cierto, ¿vas a seguir aguantando tu posición alcista en la Plata? Lo dudo... Supongo que harás "caja" y esperarás algo más de "claridad" o volver a entrar más abajo. En fin, tú sabrás...
> .



Si que la mantengo, aunque quizá le ponga un stop, por lo de los gastos de navidad... la vela que dejó ayer me gusta.
En cualquier caso, este mercado irracional y loco en principio debería ser interesante para el metalero y el largo plazo.

saludos


----------



## carraca (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde luego, cada vez lo estáis poniendo más "complicado"... Excelentes comentarios, informaciones, etc. y poco tiempo para intentar dar mí opinión al respecto dada la "densidad" aportada. Bueno, hay que ver la parte "positiva" y es que le estáis dando un gran nivel al hilo y es de agradecer vuestro esfuerzo.
> 
> # carraca: Bueno, bueno... Habría que saber qué entiendes tú por "extrema izquierda"... Porque en Podemos yo NO lo veo hoy y te diré más: muchas de sus medidas las aplicó Hitler en su momento y creo que su ideología era totalmente contraria a esos postulados. Está claro que su ideología no está lo suficientemente "clara", porque en unos principios parecía que estaría en la izquierda "radical" y no confundir con la "extrema izquierda", pero en sus últimas propuestas se ve cierta orientación socialdemócrata... En cualquier caso, muchas de las cosas que defiende son el sentir general de buena parte de la sociedad y de ahí el éxito que está teniendo, porque sino desde la "ortodoxia" no tendría futuro... Lo demás -para mí- y con todos los respetos: "gaseosa"... Y es que se ha llegado a esta situación por ALGO... De todas formas, no os preocupéis tanto porque la mayoría absoluta no creo que la obtengan, pero la "llave" para gobernar ya lo veremos...
> 
> ...





Tienes razón, y quizá me tenia que haber explicado mejor. Estoy contigo que Podemos no es " extrema izquierda", y que los extremos se acaban uniendo, pero es como los medios de comunicación convencionales venden el producto. Con Putin totalmente de acuerdo pero creo que los medios a nivel mundial lo siguen pintando como un poquito mas "comunista" que EEUU.
Lo comentado en el otro post lo veo por puros intereses geopolíticos, es decir; los países del sur de Europa son los que peor lo están pasando con esta crisis, y todo pinta que en las próximas elecciones hallan cambios de 180 grados en los gobiernos de estos; con una posible salida del euro, ruptura del mismo o dos diferentes dentro de la UE. A todo esto si sumamos el tema de una posible salida de la OTAN, tenemos un clima ideal para que Putin aproveche la ocasión. A Rusia le vendría de fábula una presencia en el mediterráneo, y más, cerca del paso en el estrecho de Gibraltar. Y a los "PIGS" de paso tener un hermano mayor como Rusia.
Perdona si mi comentario es muy descabellado y poco probable, pero hace poco que me apasiona este tema, junto con MPs, y mi formación es excasa a nivel político, histórico y militar. Pero desde que estoy en este hilo avanzo en todos los temas gracias a vosotros.
Simplemente es un punto de vista más.


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo soy el que hablaba de los 1050 de goldman hace meses y mi sentimiento es alcista.
> La clave es Asia. Puede ser la próxima burbuja en romper.



¿Y si el oro tiene demasiados pretendientes a esos precios?

En muchos sitios se lee que no hay prisa, que el oro se va a poner como poco a 1050$, yo suelo ser muy técnico en mis análisis, y me encanta sacar líneas en las gráficas, y si las interpretas bien (que es lo complicado), suelen ser estadísticamente buena herramienta para tomar decisiones.

Técnicamente el oro se va a 1050$, incluso algo más abajo si lo analizamos a largo plazo, y teniendo en cuenta el goteo bajista que se trae.

Nadie va a dar con el suelo, eso es de libro, solo pretendemos mirar el punto de giro o de frenada, pero quizá sea aquí donde deberíamos ser un poco más fundamentalistas al respecto del valor "real" del oro.

Se habla del coste de extracción, de refinado, de transporte, los inventarios, la futura demanda, el valor refugio, países que pretenden referenciar sus monedas de nuevo con oro...Entonces, ¿cuánto vale la Oz de oro ahora mismo a nivel fundamental? 

Por que en el año 2005 valía 400$ una Oz de oro: ¿el costo de extracción cuanto era entonces?

Yo soy un membrillo al respecto, no me queda otra que aceptarlo, pero un metal que en 6 años multiplico por 5 su valor (ya no hablo de la plata) y en poco más de 3 ha perdido el 40% ¿ha que se ha debido?

Si pudiéramos aislar la especulación del metal papel, y centrarnos en la del metal oro exclusivamente, ¿podría volver a valer 400$ Oz? , ¿podría regresar a 2000$ Oz? Hablo en un plazo razonable de 5 años o menos, presupongo que a 100 años vista puede pasar de todo, incluso que terminemos usando el oro para jugar a la brisca. 

Me diréis que si coyunturas económicas, perspectivas de crecimiento, exceso de liquidez en el sistema, riesgo de crisis monetaria... Todo eso está muy bien, pero no olvidemos que hemos pasado épocas de guerras, tensiones mundiales, crisis petrolíferas, inflaciones galopantes, y el oro ha alcanzado su máximo precio en plena época de auge por parte de las potencias (USA, China, nuevo países industrializados...), sin riesgos políticos, sin tensiones exageradas por parte de ninguna potencia (guerra fría, conflictos con oriente, ...)

Por eso dejo esa duda ¿por que 400$ Oz? y ¿por que 2000$ Oz?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

Hola, carraca: Tu comentario es muy interesante y aquí no pretendemos sentar "cátedra", pero SI que nos gusta, al menos a mí, que nos lo "expliquen"... y luego que cada cual piense de acuerdo a sus ideas, vivencias, etc. Hombre, carraca, lo que dices es muy complejo para que se produzca, pero de "imposible" no tiene nada... Volviendo al ejemplo anterior de Hitler, cuando éste apareció en la escena pública nadie daba un "duro" por él y luego ya ves lo que sucedió... 

En principio, y de momento, ningún país ha salido de la UE ni de la OTAN... Y me imagino que muchas propuestas "populistas" chocan con la "realidad" cuando llegan al Poder... Ya le pasó al PSOE y al impresentable de Felipe González, que propusieron un SI a la OTAN a cambio de que salieran las bases americanas. Y qué tenemos ahora: lo mismo con otra "bandera". En ese aspecto, los franquistas fueron más inteligentes y sacaban unos buenos réditos de la presencia americana... Supongo que esto y "otra" cosa fueron las que hicieron "volar" a Carrero Blanco...

Sin embargo, no creas que vas tan desencaminado respecto a lo que comentas de que Rusia necesita potenciar su zona de influencia en el Mediterráneo y donde es muy escasa, por no decir que casi nula... Por eso mismo, he dicho que debemos prestar más atención a las maniobras geopolíticas que se están sucediendo y que no aparecen en los habituales medios oficiales de desinformación.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

Paketazo:
No esperen esos precios, jeje..
la base monetaria se ha multiplicado X4 de 2005 aquí... supongo que el oro simplemente lo refleja. el repunte sería el euromiedo y todo aquello


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Paketazo:
> No esperen esos precios, jeje..
> la base monetaria se ha multiplicado X4 de 2005 aquí... supongo que el oro simplemente lo refleja.



Me das la razón compañero, las controvertidas QE y demás inventos de ingeniería económica han puesto más papel en el mercado que nunca, ¿por qué entonces esa bajada del precio del oro desde máximos?

¿trasvase a la RF y a la RV por su brutal escalada, considerando el ciclo del oro alcista completado en 2000$ Oz?

Un saludo


----------



## nekcab (2 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> Me diréis que si coyunturas económicas, perspectivas de crecimiento, exceso de liquidez en el sistema, riesgo de crisis monetaria... Todo eso está muy bien, pero no olvidemos que hemos pasado épocas de guerras, tensiones mundiales, crisis petrolíferas, inflaciones galopantes, y el oro ha alcanzado su máximo precio en plena época de auge por parte de las potencias (USA, *China, nuevo países industrializados...*), sin riesgos políticos, sin tensiones exageradas por parte de ninguna potencia (guerra fría, conflictos con oriente, ...). Y no es descabellado pensarlo, veáse sino como han respondido ante la crisis occidental.
> 
> ..."



Eso es precisamente lo que me resulta, con diferencia, lo más destacable de todo.

P.e.: en un escenario en el que China dejara de ser potencia exportadora (p.e.: sus principales consumidores les hubiera 'arrasado' esa deuda galopante q gastan, y las potencias emergentes ni de coña llegaran a sustituir ese índice de consumo)... ¿hablaríamos de precios inclusos pre-crisis? (700$/onza)

No sé, pero esperar mismos resultados (precios alzistas) en escenario que nada tuvo q ver con en el que se desarrolló el anterior índice, resulta extraño.


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Me das la razón compañero, las controvertidas QE y demás inventos de ingeniería económica han puesto más papel en el mercado que nunca, ¿por qué entonces esa bajada del precio del oro desde máximos?
> 
> ¿trasvase a la RF y a la RV por su brutal escalada, considerando el ciclo del oro alcista completado en 2000$ Oz?
> 
> Un saludo





atom ant dijo:


> Paketazo:
> No esperen esos precios, jeje..
> la base monetaria se ha multiplicado X4 de 2005 aquí... supongo que el oro simplemente lo refleja. el repunte sería el euromiedo y todo aquello



lo había editado : )
... Hubo un momento no hace mucho en que parecía que el euro desaparecía, grecia primas de riesgo. Tiempos que van... y volverán.

saludos


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, parece que el día va tranquilo en los precios, mejor la plata que el oro, asi que de momento trankilos.

Acabo de leer este artículo sobre la deuda, y bueno, como vereis al final ya se hablaba de este mismo problema antes del crack del 29, es interesante leerlo.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-02/morality-and-legality-debt-jubilee-part-i


----------



## chema1970 (2 Dic 2014)

*Rápido, rápido*

Es increíble lo rápido que pasan las cosas, hace 5 meses Rusia una potencia económica y ahora??

Bienvenido Mr. Putin.


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

Hoy sigo con los bonos sobre el shale oil, pero es que esta en todos los blogs, y creo que todos coinciden, The black swan is here, este otro explica muy bien como van a ocurrir las cosas, y , como con las hipotecas subprime, aqui los bonos se han empaquetado y vendido a multiples inversores que veran como sus inversiones en deuda de "bajo riesgo" se han convertido en bonos basura que no valen nada.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-02/oil-drenched-black-swan-part-2-financialization-oil

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 19:58 ----------

Fernando estoy intentando recuperar un articulo que nos dejaste en la pg 361 sobre THE GOLDEN NUMBERS OF MINING the equities.com y no se puede leer, sabes si han cerrado la página?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, se puede tener una "percepción" bajista respecto a los MPs, pero llegar a unos precios por debajo de los costes de producción y MANTENIDOS en el tiempo, pues NO lo veo de ninguna de las maneras. Las mineras forman parte de un negocio y, por tanto, pueden aguantar pérdidas, pero NO PERMANENTEMENTE... Si se llega a ese punto, pues cerrarán a la espera de mejores tiempos. De eso no tengáis duda...

# chema1970: Rusia sigue siendo una de las principales potencias económicas del mundo y el momento actual es simplemente "coyuntural", aunque pueda tener una larga duración, pero las Materias Primas -TODAS...- acabarán imponiendo su peso en el "tiempo" y Rusia tiene como principal activo grandes reservas de las mismas. Por otro lado, no olvidemos que es la segunda potencia militar mundial y la única que representa un peligro REAL para los EE.UU.

Lo que le está sucediendo a Rusia y a los países emergentes es que están siendo víctimas de una "jugada maestra" por parte de los poderes "ocultos" que emanan desde los EE.UU., pero veremos si es sostenible en el tiempo y, personalmente, no lo creo, aunque SI que podrían provocar reacciones que podrían parecer ofensivas, pero que en realidad serían defensivas... Se vería en función de los "colores" dominantes.

Y dejo unas muy interesantes noticias...

Esto de "El Robot Pescador" tiene bastante sentido para los que estamos esperando medidas "represivas" o "confiscatorias", vamos de más "choriceo"...

- LA PRIMERA PIEDRA DEL GOBIERNO MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Alguien tendría que explicar muy bien el PORQUÉ de este DESPROPÓSITO... Y es que NO beneficia a nadie y SI que perjudica a los principales actores. Totalmente INCOMPRENSIBLE, menos para los EE.UU., claro está...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/149207-south-stream-gas-perdidas-europa-rusia

Y esta noticia va sobre el Oro...

- Is The Recent Gold And Silver Breakdown Signal Still Valid? - Forbes

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

Fernando sabes si han cerrado la pagina www.equities.com,? estoy intentando entrar y no me deja


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Fernando sabes si han cerrado la pagina www.equities.com,? estoy intentando entrar y no me deja



Hola, meliflua: NO, yo he entrado esta tarde, vamos no hace mucho...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 20:26 ----------

Y te dejo un artículo muy interesante que he leído esta tarde en esa web: 

- If the Biggest Threat to the U.S. Is Not China, Then Who Is It? - Equities.com Global Financial Community

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Y ahora mismo el Indice del Dólar en niveles no vistos desde el año 2005... De ¡TRACA!


----------



## meliflua (2 Dic 2014)

ya consegui entrar, no se que pasaba. Acabo de leer el artículo, se ponen los pelos de punta, esperemos que no llegue la sangre al rio.


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: NO, yo he entrado esta tarde, vamos no hace mucho...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...




Me da la impresión que más que un descalabro en las materias primas hay un descalabro en la moral humana.

Tercera guerra mundial...llevo escuchando la misma historia desde que era un niño. 

Guerra de Irak, que si Irán y China ya tenían la bomba, que corea del norte tenia misiles apuntando a Japón y no tardaría en dispararlos...que sí, que ya lo sabemos.

Como se suele decir entre borrachos a las 5 de la mañana : "-¡A que no hay cojon..s de hacerlo!

Ni USA tirará un petardazo ni Rusia tampoco...¿Qué se tienen más respeto? , sí, eso fijo, pero tampoco es algo malo que haya dos o tres matones en el vecindario, así ninguno se sobrepasa en la comunidad sin mirar de reojo el cogote por si recibe una colleja.

Volviendo a poner los pies en el suelo, olvidaros de momento del planeta de los simios, ahora estamos en un mercado macro alcista de 6 años, y eso es la realidad (hablo de USA). En dos o tres telediarios, los índices se darán una buena leche como ha pasado siempre, se hablara del crack del 29, se hablará de cartillas de racionamiento (en España ya casi lo hay a día de hoy), volverán los profetas a inundar las calles, y sobre todo internet (si hay dinero para pagar la ADSL todavía ienso y tras 3, 4 o 8 años todo volverá a su ciclo natural.

Como me decía un profesor de ética o religión, ya no recuerdo, de niño:

"llevamos desde el tiempo mesopotámico esperando el fin del mundo para aplaudir, y de momento nadie ha tenido la fortuna de verlo en directo"

Por cierto al que le interese, hay un vendedor alemán en ebay, que ha puesto esta semana un buen lote de Krugerrands, están saliendo a una media de un 2 o 2,5% más baratos que en tienda física o de internet.

No se si el palomo espera que esto baje más (supongo que sí), o le ha aparecido otra inversión mejor...ya he contado unos 50 vendidos desde el miércoles pasado, y parece le quedan aun bastantes.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Vamos por partes...

1ª) La degradación moral humana ya está instalada en casi todo el mundo... Eso no quita para que estemos asistiendo a un descalabro en las Materias Primas, pero vamos ése es uno más de los muchos que ha habido... Tampoco es nada "nuevo" ni tampoco "sorprendente".

2ª) Desde la perspectiva de un ex-militar, te diré que una Tercera Guerra Mundial no es NADA a descartar a priori... Es más, hay más posibilidades favorables que contrarias para que se produzca. ¿Cuándo? Ni pajolera idea, ya que de eso ya se hablaba cuando era joven, por tanto hasta podrías tener razón... Sin embargo, los arsenales militares actuales no tienen nada que ver con el pasado y la tensión geopolítica actual me recuerda la Crisis de los misiles de Cuba y ya sabemos que aquello estuvo a punto de acabar de forma fatal.

Siento disentir, pero creo que a "X" años, tanto EE.UU. como Rusia están "condenados" a enfrentarse militarmente. Mucho tendríamos que avanzar en el mundo para que eso no se produjera, pero los "vientos" que ahora corren no apuntan en esa dirección y SI en la contraria.

3ª) El "Fin del Mundo" no tiene porqué ser "literal", pero lo han vivido multitud de civilizaciones e Imperios desde los albores de la Historia... Y también han existido sus equivalentes en grandes catástrofes naturales. Y hoy en día ya lo viven por Siria, Irak, Nigeria y un larguísimo etcétera... 

4ª) NO, si eso llegara no habría ningún "Planeta de los Simios", quizás de las Hormigas y éstas SI que han sobrevivido ha casi todo lo que ha pasado en nuestro planeta.

5ª) Lo que comentas sobre ese vendedor alemán va en la línea de algunos comentarios que hemos hecho por aquí, es decir que la "percepción" respecto al Oro es BAJISTA y si es un "vendedor", pues más motivos para tenerlo presente. Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta lo que comentas, no parece que tenga problemas en venderlos y eso también da que "pensar": posiblemente, haya personas que prefieran tener "dinero" en ese "formato", independientemente de lo que pueda hacer en el corto/medio plazo...

Bueno, paketazo, todos tenemos nuestras respectivas opiniones, que no "razones" sobre este tema, y siempre es interesante debatirlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sierramadre (2 Dic 2014)

El oro seguira teniendo valor directa y proporcionalmente mientras sigan haciendo dibujos animados donde aparezcan cofres y tesoros repletos de monedas amarillas. Por razones familiares veo dibujos todos los dias y me sorprende la cantidad de ellos donde aparece el oro como algo codiciado por todos. Algunos pueden salirme con lo de que fue antes...la galliba o el huevo....pero creo que los que tienen el oro se encargan de programar a las siguientes generaciones para que lo codicien y no pierda valor.

Y tambien podemos hablar de los annunakis.. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2014)

¿Cuáles serán los próximos movimientos para el oro y la plata? | Investing.com


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> El oro seguira teniendo valor directa y proporcionalmente mientras sigan haciendo dibujos animados donde aparezcan cofres y tesoros repletos de monedas amarillas. Por razones familiares veo dibujos todos los dias y me sorprende la cantidad de ellos donde aparece el oro como algo codiciado por todos. Algunos pueden salirme con lo de que fue antes...la galliba o el huevo....pero creo que los que tienen el oro se encargan de programar a las siguientes generaciones para que lo codicien y no pierda valor.
> 
> Y tambien podemos hablar de los annunakis..
> 
> Un saludo.



Y no te olvides de películas como "Las minas del rey Salomón, Los Goonies, La isla del tesoro..."

Sin duda esa es la clave de que nos aseguremos el valor del oro, y por la misma regla de tres, como el todas las pelis suele salir alcohol en momentos de felicidad, fiesta y pitorreo, ese líquido elemento acompañará al oro como fuente de vital valor para siempre.

Me has hecho reír, y eso a día de hoy también tiene su intrínseco valor. :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre el Petróleo...

- ¿A quién beneficia y perjudica el desplome del petróleo? - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Buenos días a todos.
Os dejo unas reflexiones matutinas que he estado recolectando.

LA DEUDA ES EL NUEVO SISTEMA DE 
ESCLAVITUD QUE DOMINA NUESTRAS VIDAS

Desde la antigüedad, las elites siempre han intentado esclavizar a la humanidad. Ciertamente ha habido épocas donde los que ostentaban el poder, han esclavizado a un vasto número de personas, pero normalmente encontraban mucho mas beneficioso el aprovecharse del trabajo de aquellos que podían subyugar para obtener su beneficio.
Si necesitas construir una pirámide, o pagar a tu ejercito con los impuestos, o implementar hasta el 50% de tus pagos en tasas, eso enriquece a los poderosos a tu costa. Nos convertimos en “UN RECURSO HUMANO” que es sistemáticamente explotado para servir los intereses de la Elite. Hoy muchas formas de esclavitud han sido prohibidas, pero hay una forma de esclavitud mas insidiosa y más perversa que nunca. SE LLAMA DEUDA, y virtualmente todas y cada una de nuestras decisiones de nuestras vidas está envuelta de ella. Desde el principio de nuestra vida adulta empezamos a tomar decisiones que nos van atrapando en el sistema, compramos casas, coches, nos casamos, y la gran mayoría de nosotros acudimos al sistema financiero para negociar los préstamos correspondientes para esas decisiones que hemos tomado. Llegados a este punto todos aceptamos endeudarnos, y mientras pagamos lentamente nuestras deudas a lo largo de los años, nosotros vamos engordando la riqueza de las elites que nos han estado empujando a endeudarnos demasiado en un primer momento. En la cúspide de este Sistema de Esclavitud están los Bancos Centrales. Como explicaré a continuación, son instituciones que están diseñadas para producir la máxima deuda posible.
Hay mucha gente que piensa que la Reserva Federal Americana es una agencia del gobierno federal. Pero eso no es verdad en absoluto. La Reserva Federal es un cartel bancario que no ha sido elegido, y que no es auditable, pues al no ser una agencia del gobierno federal no está sujeta a la Libertad de Información. El 100% de los accionistas de la Reserva Federal son bancos privados. El gobierno federal no posee ni una acción. Este mismo sistema de la Reserva Federal es el que se está aplicando en la mayoría de los Bancos Centrales que existen en el mundo, y que fue diseñado e implementado por la Familia Roschild.
Mucha gente piensa que son los gobiernos los que fabrican las monedas, pero también están equivocados. En nuestro actual Sistema Monetario los gobiernos lo que hacen es pedir prestado el dinero a los bancos centrales, controlados por los carteles bancarios con Roschild a la cabeza, que lo crean de la nada. Los grandes bancos, los mega ricos y otros países compran esa deuda que es creada, y al final de la pirámide estamos nosotros que nos convertimos en sirvientes o esclavos de esa deuda. Cuando todo esta dicho y hecho, la elite es la tenedora de los instrumentos de deuda, y nosotros, el colectivo, somos responsables de esa ingente montaña de deuda.
Nuestros políticos siempre prometen que van a tener la deuda bajo control, BURDA MENTIRA, NO HAY SUFICIENTE DINERO PARA ATENDER LAS NECESIDADES DEL GOBIERNO Y PAGAR LOS INTERESES DEL CONSTANTE INCREMENTO DE LA DEUDA GUBERNAMENTAL, por lo que SIEMPRE es necesario pedir más dinero prestado. Este sistema monetario, desde su creación a principios del siglo XX (1913), y su implementación en la mayoría de los países, está diseñado para crear una espiral perpetua de deuda gubernamental, de la que es imposible escapar, y esto es precisamente lo que ha pasado.
No quiero aburriros con cifras, pero por dar las más significativas, USA ya ha alcanzado esta mes la cifra de 18b$, Europa +17b€, (España 1,4b€), Japón tiene una deuda que supera el 230% de su PIB… Pero la elite no se conforma con endeudar a los gobiernos, busca como esclavizarnos a los individuos con la deuda. Nos hemos convertido en una sociedad del “compra hoy, paga mañana”, y los resultados han sido catastróficos, por ejemplo en USA la deuda privada ha pasado en los últimos 40 años de 2b$ a 57b$.
Esta deuda lo que hace es convertir a los megaricos en mucho más ricos. 
A la vez, este Sistema Monetario, lo que hace es robarnos riqueza, cada vez somos más pobres, en los últimos 100 años, las monedas fiat que conocemos han perdido el 97% de su valor.
La gente no entiende que este sistema está quebrado. Estamos atrapados en una espiral de deuda perpetua que está destinada a MORIR EN UN INEVITABLE COLAPSO. Ellos, los gobernantes, piensan que arreglando una par de cosas por aquí y por allí, aumentando “un poco” los impuestos, sirva como ejemplo la última de Montoro, algo de juzgado de guardia, las cosas se pueden enderezar, pero eso no arregla absolutamente nada. Todas las soluciones que plantean la mayoría de nuestros políticos son equivalentes a dar una mano de pintura a un edifico que tiene la estructura podrida.
Por supuesto las Elites no quieren que el pueblo sepa como funciona el chriringuito que tienen montado. Este sistema ni siquiera se enseña en los colegios o en las universidades. La mayoría de nosotros no tenemos NPI de donde procede el dinero. No es patético?
Lo que si sabe la Elite es que si supiéramos la realidad de lo que nos están haciendo la mayoría de nosotros nos sentiríamos realmente cabreados. Henry Ford dijo en su día “Es bueno que la gente no entienda nuestro sistema bancario y monetario, creo que si lo entendieran habría una revolución mañana por la mañana.”

---------- Post added 03-dic-2014 at 11:01 ----------

Como continuacion os dejo este enlace

$18 Trillion and (Rapidly) Counting


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

He aquí alguien que se viste por los pies. Muy interesante

Deficit Spending And Money Printing: A German Point Of View | Zero Hedge


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2014)

#Meliflua menuda biblia de reflexiones nos has regalado para concluir que seguimos siendo esclavos de los de siempre.

El viejo dicho de que no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver, podría mostrarnos "con matices" la pasividad o pasotismo del ciudadano de a pie, respecto a los sistemas bancarios, monetarios, o como queramos calificarlos.

Hoy mismo, hace un rato y os lo cuento tal cual, he ido al banco a hacer un ingreso, y el director (pequeña sucursal de pueblo), estaba hablando con una mujer, convenciéndola de que su plazo fijo ya no da nada (obvio dadas las tasas de interés), y le recomendó comprar una participación en su fondo estrella, referenciado en USA, y un % en países emergentes, además de un 50% garantizado...bla bla bla...la mujer lo único que le pregunto después de que el director le soltase el rollo fue:

- ¿Pero puedo sacar mi dinero cuando quiera?

Y el director "pecho inflado" le dijo, si, sin problema, le voy a preparar todos los papeles.

Con esto quiero decir, que sabemos ganar dinero, somos trabajadores mas o menos honrados, y desempeñamos nuestra función social en el lugar que encajemos para poder vender nuestra fuerza de trabajo, pero lo que no sabemos es que hacer con el excedente monetario que obtenemos con esa fuerza de trabajo, y es aquí donde aparece el gran nicho de los "visionarios" que nos convencerán de que ese excedente lo podrán convertir en nuestros sueños, coches, viajes, ropa, y sobre todo bienes de inversión (para gente inteligente :bla: )

Un banquero, es un súbdito del los grandes bancos centrales, y solo ellos tienen el poder de dar o quitar. Vamos si el papa representa a dios en la tierra, los banqueros son algo parecido pero representando al poseedor de la fotocopiadora divina del dinero.

Coge un billete de 50€ por ejemplo, crea una máquina que lo pueda duplicar con un 100% de perfección, y en un par de años habrás colapsado el sistema, o si lo prefieres, podrás haber creado un nuevo orden europeo a tu antojo.

Por que crees que en ocasiones cuando se juzga a un buen falsificador sobre todo en USA, le caen más años que si hubiera cometido un asesinato a sangre fría.

Un saludo, por cierto parece que nuestro oro aguanta arriba incluso con los índices bursátiles verdes. 

buen día


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Asi son todos, yo hace tres años lleve al BANIF a juicio, y lo ganamos, porque habían invertido un montón de pasta de mi padre en un fondo de capital riesgo de Julius Baer en Europa del este, cuando me quise dar cuenta había perdido el 75% de su valor inicial, lo llevamos a juicio y nos devolvieron todo mas los intereses, obviamente el juez condeno al banco por mala praxis bancaria, aprovechandose de la ignorancia de mi padre en los mercados.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (3 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre el Petróleo...
> 
> - ¿A quién beneficia y perjudica el desplome del petróleo? - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala
> 
> Saludos.



Me llama la atención esto que dicen en el artículo, porque a primera vista parece que el consejo de caplam de comprar NOK es bueno:
_



“Noruega ya ha empezado a sufrir caídas en su divisa, descontando que sus exportaciones de petróleo y gas van a disminuir.”

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Pero claro, luego ves que hace 19 meses (con el petroleo a unos 92 €) te daban un NOK menos por cada euro (EUR NOK Histórico | Histórica Euro Corona Noruega). Con lo cual, parece que aunque los Saudies decidieran que es hora de que el petroleo suba, eso no sería garantía de un fortalecimiento del NOK frente al €.
Por otro lado parece que tienen la inflación controlada (como buenos nórdicos), pero aun así es de un 2% aprox. estos últimos años (1,99; 2,42) (Inflación Noruega - IPC noruego actual e histórico). ¿Esto significa que los que tengan NOK pierden un 2% al año de su dinero? Eso sin contar que venga otra “crisis” como la del 2008 en la que les subió la inflación al 5,46. Porque si la crisis de deuda acaba estallando y vienen unos cuantos años seguidos de “crisis” tipo 2008 (o peor), se intuye que las “ondas” llegarían a Noruega. Y al no tener a unos aguerridos teutones, a los que les aterroriza la inflación, controlando su banco central pudiera ser que tuvieran unos años con inflación <5%.
¿He hecho un mal “análisis”? ¿La deflación también llegará al país del black metal y serán las NOK uno de los mejores seguros de jubilación?



fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Cuáles serán los próximos movimientos para el oro y la plata? | Investing.com



Según tu opinión, el oro tiene tendencia bajista, pero el artículo dice que cuando el precio llega a un nivel saltan todos los compradores de golpe. Con lo cual el oro (y la plata) no consigue bajar de unos niveles de precio.
Pero bueno, los manipuladores “habituales” han demostrado que pueden hacer casi lo que quieran con el precio de las materias primas. Quien sabe hasta que nivel conseguirán que baje o si, incluso, con sus estrategias de presión geopolíticas conseguirán que tenedores físicos (Rusia, China) tengan que vender...
Se dice que China se está preparando para, largo plazo, apoyar su moneda en oro. Pero, ¿si lo que está ocurriendo es que detrás de China están las mismas “mentes dominantes” que en USA y deciden empezar a sacar al mercado todas las materias primas que tienen acumuladas? ¿A donde se va Rusia?
Según este artículo que estuvisteis comentado ayer, Rusia es el verdadero “enemigo”: http://www.equities.com/editors-desk/economy-markets/politics/if-the-biggest-threat-to-the-us-is-not-china-then-who-is-it"

Y para acabar dos cosas:
En uno de los últimos programas de Keiser report (no recuerdo cual) , Max vuelve a referirse al oro con su entrevistado y hacen una reflexión bastante interesante sobre que los valores físicos “refugio” están burbujeados. Se pagan cifras record por el arte, como 150 millones de $ por dos retratos de andy Warhol (Pagan US$ 150 millones por dos retratos de Andy Warhol), los diamantes rosas alcanzan precios históricos (Nueva subasta récord por otro diamante rosa: casi u$s18 millones | Subasta diamante - América). Pero sin embargo, el metal precioso por excelencia, el oro no está hiperburbujeado como sería lógico pensar...

Para terminar me gustaría comentarle a #fernandojcg que no soy contrario a pagar premium por las monedas de plata. De hecho, si solo comprase bullion tendría como mínimo el triple de monedas que tengo ahora. Lo que intentada decir en mi comentario de unas páginas atrás es que percibo un exceso de oferta de ediciones “premium limitadas” por parte de todas las cecas.
Monedas que se seguirían revalorizando, seguro que habrá. Pero mucho me temo que este ansia de ganar dinero forzando tiradas de ediciones especiales acabará con que muchas monedas acabarán valiendo con el paso de los años menos que lo que costaron a su salida.


Gracias por las aportaciones y disculpad mi descaro al hacer análisis y críticas. 
Yo es que no soy más que un pobre roedor buscando su queso que se liá con las gráficas, velas y asuntos macroeconómicos varios.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Rattus, por lo que veo de noruega, una de sus principales fuentes de ingresos son la exportación de bienes industriales, petróleo y gas, obviamente con los precios deprimidos del petróleo su nivel de ingresos se van a deteriorar, otro de los aspectos de la economía noruega es que esta muy intervenida por el gobierno tiene una de las mayores cargas fiscales, su retorno a la sociedad es muy bueno y no tiene pobreza. La deuda soberana de Noruega se encuentra entre las más bajas del mundo 29% del PIB, y maneja un fondo soberano que es el mayor del mundo con mas de 800.000 m$. La media de inflación del país ronda el 0,6% aunque hay tenidos años que ha sido superior. La población noruega ronda los 2,4m de habitantes el sector agrícola pesquero supone aprox 2% del PIB, Industria 38% y servicios 60%.

A priori parece un país muy bien gestionado. 

yo creo que si quieres invertir en NOK, no debes mirar su inflación interna, creo que lo que habría que mirar es la diferencia de poder adquisitivo de esa moneda frente a otras, en nuestro caso el €, y ante un colapso, obviamente todo su mercado exportador, que supone casi el 40% del PIB creo que se vería afectado.

Yo no soy experto, pero creo que el NOK se comportaría mejor que el € ante un colapso del fíat, sus fundamentos son mejores y su masa monetaria es mucho menor que la del € y la del $ por ponerte unos ejemplos. Tanto en Europa como en Estados Unidos como en Japón se han puesto a fabricar papel moneda si control, y se han disparado las deudas soberanas en algunos casos hasta el 230% del PIB, Japon, en Europa creo que ronda el 70%
saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, Rattus: Cuestiones interesantes las que planteas, pero la verdad es que sólo puedo darle mí opinión al respecto y es que la "bola de cristal" no la tengo, aunque ya me gustaría tenerla y a quién no... Más con las "incertidumbres" que últimamente nos agobian a todos.

Bueno, mucho antes que el clapham, "menda lerenda" siempre ha recomendado Francos Suizos (CHF) y Coronas Noruegas (NOK). Me gusta más la primera, pero porque la segunda pertenece a la OTAN y eso es un riesgo "añadido" para mí. En cualquier caso, ambas divisas son las únicas que considero "confiables". Hace días que estoy siguiendo la NOK y si llega a cierto nivel (el actual ya es bueno) compraré en "físico" (uno es fiel a sus "costumbres"). Ahora bien, si el Petróleo continúa cayendo la NOK es muy posible que replique el movimiento bajista, no proporcionalmente, pero SI que bajaría todavía más.

Entiendo que si uno busca "protección" en otras divisas, dentro de una lógica diversificación "defensiva", pues no se pretende ganar dinero y, en caso de perder, el menos posible. Ante las cuestiones planteadas, te recomendaría que explorases un fondo de inversión monetario y/o de renta fija a corto denominado en Coronas Noruegas. ¡Ojo! siempre en NOK porque hay fondos que se comercializan con esa denominación, pero van en Euros. Entra en la web de Morningstar y puedes buscarlos. Recuerdo ahora uno: Nordea-1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve Fund BP NOK. La gestora Nordea tiene varios fondos nórdicos y están bien gestionados.

Si optas por el "físico", ya sabes que perderás dinero con las comisiones bancarias y el tipo de cambio aplicado, pero ahora esa divisa está realmente muy baja. Tampoco es de las más interesantes para "especular". No creo que a medio/largo plazo se pueda perder dinero con ella.

Rattus, yo no me fío para nada de China y, es más, pienso que las "élites" anglosajonas ya tienen acuerdos con las de allí y el Gobierno chino. Hay muchas "señales" de ello y con lo "jodido" que lo está pasando el Rublo y, lógicamente, Rusia pues no parece que China haya intervenido en los mercados de divisas para la aliviar la presión sobre la moneda rusa y otras emergentes... Además, dejando de lado las "parafernalias", China y Rusia siempre han sido enemigos históricos. Lo que no quita para que puedan verse necesitados de aliarse por las "circunstancias" presentes o futuras...

Yo no creo que vaya a aparecer ninguna moneda de referencia mundial, respaldada por Oro, sin antes terminar con la hegemonía del USD, pero cómo se puede hacer eso de forma "pacífica"... Muy complejo lo veo.

Mira, Rattus, las gráficas, las velas y demás están muy bien para los que se dedican al AT y tampoco... Sólo unos cuantos tienen éxito operando a largo plazo. Yo sólo me guío por mí experiencia y mis "percepciones", de manera que si algo -lo que sea- me convence, está en "precio" y tengo el dinero, pues lo compro y al cofre del "tesorillo". Claro está, siempre es dinero que sé que no voy a necesitar a corto/medio plazo... Y ahora mismo me muevo más por intentar salvar lo "salvable" que por imaginarías plusvalías o minusvalías. De ahí mi interés en el CHF y la NOK y es que MPs ya tengo bastantes, al menos ya superan mí "tolerancia" al riesgo colocado en esos activos. Por tanto, voy "explorando" otras posibles "soluciones"...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Premium es CORRECTO y aquí cada cual tiene que aplicar "sentido común", aunque también estamos hablando de una "afición" y ya sabemos que ésta suele llevar asociada "caprichos caros" y en las monedas hay los que quieras...

En fin, no te he hecho un análisis más "técnico" por falta de tiempo, pero bueno si hay algo más que quieras preguntarme ya lo sabes y ya miraría de buscar tiempo e información para atenderlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Rattus, por lo que veo de noruega, una de sus principales fuentes de ingresos son la exportación de bienes industriales, petróleo y gas, obviamente con los precios deprimidos del petróleo su nivel de ingresos se van a deteriorar, otro de los aspectos de la economía noruega es que esta muy intervenida por el gobierno tiene una de las mayores cargas fiscales, su retorno a la sociedad es muy bueno y no tiene pobreza. La deuda soberana de Noruega se encuentra entre las más bajas del mundo 29% del PIB, y maneja un fondo soberano que es el mayor del mundo con mas de 800.000 m$. La media de inflación del país ronda el 0,6% aunque hay tenidos años que ha sido superior. La población noruega ronda los 5,1m de habitantes el sector agrícola pesquero supone aprox 2% del PIB, Industria 38% y servicios 60%.

A priori parece un país muy bien gestionado. 

yo creo que si quieres invertir en NOK, no debes mirar su inflación interna, creo que lo que habría que mirar es la diferencia de poder adquisitivo de esa moneda frente a otras, en nuestro caso el €, y ante un colapso, obviamente todo su mercado exportador, que supone casi el 40% del PIB creo que se vería afectado.

Yo no soy experto, pero creo que el NOK se comportaría mejor que el € ante un colapso del fíat, sus fundamentos son mejores y su masa monetaria es mucho menor que la del € y la del $ por ponerte unos ejemplos. Tanto en Europa como en Estados Unidos como en Japón se han puesto a fabricar papel moneda si control, y se han disparado las deudas soberanas en algunos casos hasta el 230% del PIB, Japon, en Europa creo que ronda el 70%
saludos.

Deuda Pública de Noruega 2014 | datosmacro.com

---------- Post added 03-dic-2014 at 15:53 ----------

Comparar economía países: Estados Unidos vs Noruega 2014 | datosmacro.com

---------- Post added 03-dic-2014 at 16:14 ----------

Os dejo otro análisis sobre las posibles consecuencias de un colapso en los bonos referidos al shale oil. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

More On The Oil Black Swan: Enron x 10? | Investment Research Dynamics


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ayer escribía un comentario en este sentido y parece que no voy mal desencaminado en mis análisis y, en este caso, geopolítico...

- OTAN Y RUSIA: OTRO PASO HACIA LA GUERRA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y esto sobre el Oro...

- GOFO negativo en máximos históricos por escasez oro físico

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Y esto sobre el Oro...
> 
> ...




Como ejemplo de lo que dices, llevo semanas siguiendo el stock de metal de la empresa Coininvest, y el día del bajón del oro, por ejemplo, las existencias de Filarmónicas de Viena (1Oz) del 2014 se terminaron, las estaban ofertando en paquetes de 100 en 100 con una rebaja del 2%. 

Lo mismo sucedió con los krugerrands que tenían circulados (1Oz), los agotaron todos, y suelen tener unos cuantos. Intenté que me reservasen alguno esta semana como os comenté la pasada, pero finito.

Es interesante ir viendo como se mueven los stocks, supongo que en la bajada de la plata tuvo que ser bestial lo que se debió de vender (hablo de físico siempre) , pero yo ese stock no lo sigo de cerca.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, la verdad, es que soy "platero" y controlo mucho más la Plata que el Oro y NO, no he notado escasez en la oferta... La última vez que la noté fue en Diciembre de 2012 y fue un fenómeno a gran escala. Recuerdo que en el Japón no había a la venta más que los lingotes industriales y que creo tenían unos ¿20 Kgs.? Buscando mucho se encontraban de 1 Kg. y la Plata entonces costaba más del doble que ahora... Moraleja: aquello volverá a repetirse y a otra "escala"... Lo bueno de tener ese tipo de "vivencias" son las que te permiten reafirmar las convicciones que sigo manteniendo hoy en día.

Más tarde, os colocaré algunos enlaces interesantes en Inglés...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Parri (3 Dic 2014)

Buenas noches. Os dejo varios enlaces para que podáis elegir los que mas os agraden.

Además para el que le guste el tema bursátil esta noche echan El Gran Farol en La 2 a las 22.00h. Que trata de Nick Leeson, el trader que hundió el Banco Barings.

Vamos con los enlaces:

Entrevisa a Jim Rogers.

Jim Rogers Blog: Goldco Precious Metals Interviews Jim Rogers


El precio del oro en máximos de 4 semanas.

El precio del oro subió hasta un 3,9% a 1.212,60 en máximos


Harvey Organ analizando el mercado en silverdoctors.

Harvey Organ: Banksters Cap PM's After Monday's Short Squeeze | SilverDoctors.com


Peter Schiff.

Peter Schiff Blog: Tending Bar Between Jobs Should Not Count As Being Employed


Rentabilidad en mínimos y deuda en máximos. Impresionante.

Rentabilidad bonos español en mínimos históricos (1,88%). La deuda en máximos


Un poco de historia económica por parte de Gfierro.

La Euforia, la Deuda y los Rescates no son Nuevos, tampoco las Promesas de hacerse Rico Fácil - Rankia


Seguro que alguien acierta la bajada alguna vez. Activado el Hindeburg Omen.

Cuidado alcistas. Se activa el Hindeburg Omen


Fragmento GEAB 89. Crisis industria del petroleo.

Fragmento de GEAB 89 : La crisis de la industria del petróleo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, Parri: Bueno, iba a colocar algunas noticias, pero veo que ya has dejado un buen "lote", así que dejaré una y, de paso, agradecerte tu colaboración. Facilitas mucho la tarea en el hilo.

- Harsh words on Swiss gold referendum from von Greyerz - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Pues, la verdad, es que soy "platero" y controlo mucho más la Plata que el Oro y NO, no he notado escasez en la oferta... La última vez que la noté fue en Diciembre de 2012 y fue un fenómeno a gran escala. Recuerdo que en el Japón no había a la venta más que los lingotes industriales y que creo tenían unos ¿20 Kgs.? Buscando mucho se encontraban de 1 Kg. y la Plata entonces costaba más del doble que ahora... Moraleja: aquello volverá a repetirse y a otra "escala"... Lo bueno de tener ese tipo de "vivencias" son las que te permiten reafirmar las convicciones que sigo manteniendo hoy en día.
> 
> Más tarde, os colocaré algunos enlaces interesantes en Inglés...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Entiendo que la plata te tire más, sobre todo por la posibilidad de una nueva escalada de precios en el futuro (más o menos lejano). Yo cuando empecé (hace nada) en esto de los metales, lo primero que hice fue considerar cual se adaptaba más a mi perfil, y la plata, fue lo primero que descarté, no por que no pensara que no se revalorizaría, que si lo hace sé que lo hará más que el oro, si no que si convierto en plata el 25% de mi patrimonio, necesitaría una habitación nueva para almacenarla, y un carretillo para cambiarla de sitio en caso de mudanza. 

Entenderás que no es que yo sea rico, ni mucho menos, sin embargo para mi, poseer metal físico, es poseerlo yo, a mi disposición, y no en cajas de seguridad o similares. El oro, platino, incluso paladio me permitirían meter casi en los bolsillo ese 25% de mi riqueza personal, y como dije desde el día 1, no lo hago para enriquecerme, ni siquiera pienso en eso, solo pienso en el refugio de valor, nada más.

Me gustaría conocer la opinión de una persona/s que lleven años en esto, y que postura tomar respecto al tema de la plata y su "costoso" almacenamiento y movilidad.

Un saludo, y buenos aportes.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Paketazo, efectivamente el problema de la plata es la cantidad de espacio que ocupa, yo personalmente tengo las dos formas y la plata me da problemas de atesoramiento seguro, de hecho ya no tengo espacio para más, de momento.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2014 at 22:00 ----------

No hace mucho vi en alguna pagina web ideas para guardar siempre y cuando no te tengas que mudar claro, daba ideas, como comprar container hidrofugos y hacer un zulo en el jardin y guardarlo, estilo pirata, falsos fondos de armario, cajas fuertes disimuladas etc, cada cosa tiene su coste, yo cuando termine con lo que en principio quiero comprar ya tengo habilitada una zona que luego quedara sellada e invisible a cualquier ojo hasta que tenga que disponer de ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hombre, paketazo, la Plata ocupa sitio, pero vamos depende de la cantidad y qué consideramos cómo "suficiente"... Ja,ja,ja... me recuerdas a "uno" que acumula a lo "bestia"... ¿No, Parri? Pero pasemos de "largo" y es que este es otro hilo.

paketazo, tampoco sé cuál es tu concepto de "rico", pero vamos se necesita mucho dinero para llenar una habitación de Plata... Fuera ironías, ya sé a qué te refieres, y el gran inconveniente de la Plata es su volumen, pero todo tiene su "riesgo"... Evidentemente, llevar en el bolsillo buena parte de tu "fortuna" tampoco parece una buena idea y es que podrías encontrarte en el camino a cualquier Curro Jiménez o un Antonio David...

De todas formas, dentro de una adecuada "diversificación", hay diferentes MPs y se puede hacer una ponderación de los mismos en función de las "percepciones" que puedas tener. Yo, por ejemplo, en el Oro descarto todas las monedas que no hayan sido "dinero", es decir en formato "pequeño": Soberanos, Francos Suizos, Belgas, Franceses, Pesos, etc. Y NUNCA tendré monedas de 1 Onza... ¿Por qué? Dependiendo de las "urgencias" y de las "circunstancias" imperantes podrían ser difíciles de "colocar"...

En fin, paketazo, esa es una cuestión muy personal y debes ser tú quien debe elegir. Y, por supuesto, siempre a "mano", es decir "físico" y a buen recaudo, pero con cierta facilidad de disposición. Entiendo que los MPs son el equivalente a dinero de "último recurso" y mejor que no tengamos necesidad de ello...

Y aprovecho para dejar un excelente artículo y es MUY RELEVANTE lo que comenta, así que vale la pena que lo leáis y si hace falta activáis el traductor del navegador...

- New G20 Rules: Cyprus-Style Bail-Ins To Hit Depositors AND | Silver Phoenix

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

De momento estoy pagando para almacenarlo seguro, y el coste no es muy alto.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

¿Almacenarlo "seguro"? Bueno, meliflua, es tuyo y tú sabrás... ¿Sabes? Mí oficio actual (la Seguridad) me ha enseñado que NO hay nada "seguro". He visto cosas que rozan lo "paranormal"... Hay gente muy buena en el "lado oscuro", tanto el ilegal como el "legal"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2014)

#Fernandojcg , no puedo ponerle pero a tus motivos plateros, sin embargo, piensa en el caso hipotético de que tengas que salir por patas de tu hogar por el motivo que sea (ninguno bueno claro está), y te metas en el bolsillo 40 onzas de oro por ejemplo. Y que no puedas regresar nunca más a tu hogar.

Me dices que las onzas dan problemas por su valor de cambio...es cierto, tan cierto como que si me dejas un cincel y un martillo te lo divido en 20 trozos más o menos iguales...si llegado el caso un empaste de oro te puede salvar el día, imagina 40 onzas de oro bien repartidas...o partidas si es necesario.

Hablo de unos casos extremos que jamás sucederán, sin embargo, sigo siendo de la idea que si tengo que salir de casa con lo puesto...aun que sea escapando de mi mujer o ... meter lo que me quepa en el bolsillo y salir cagando leches puede ayudar...además creo que el oro puro no canta en los arcos electromagnéticos de los aeropuerto, ¿no? :o

Un saludo, hoy el precio del oro ha mantenido ese Fibonacci que de momento es sagrado, a ver hasta cuando.


----------



## meliflua (3 Dic 2014)

Prefiero tenerlo, por ahora, en el bunker donde esta que en casa, duermo más trankilo, luego ya veré.
El problema que veo en comprar monedas de poco tamaño en oro es el premium que se paga por ellas, que transpolado al precio oz es alto, yo el oro lo tengo en lingotes, y pienso como paketazo, llegado el momento se divide se pesa y se cambia por lo que sea.

Mas intrankilidad me produce lo que dice el artículo que has posteado, y que va en linea con lo que habíamos comentado hace días, Que hacemos con nuestros ahorros? Que hacemos con nuestros planes de pensiones, que no se pueden retirar hasta que te jubiles? ya te dije en su momento que era preferible tenerlo fuera de los bancos e ir todos los días a reponer los recibos que nos hayan cargado. Eso nos lo pueden robar legalmente, lo otro tendrían que hacer birguerías para robarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Yo ya he vivido una situación "madmaxista" y tuve que salir con la familia y con poco más que lo "puesto". La mayor parte de mis MPs tuvieron que quedarse por "allí" y cuando pude regresar seguían donde los deje y eso fue después de cierto tiempo y estoy hablando de una zona "cerrada"... Curiosamente, por el camino SI que nos sustrajeron algo, pero vamos nada importante en comparación a lo que dejamos "atrás"...

¿Salir por avión? Bueno, dependerá de las "circunstancias" y de que ese Oro no supere el valor máximo de "dinero" que se pueda llevar consigo (10.000 Euros), aparte de que no soliciten "explicaciones" sobre su procedencia. Hoy en día tienes que "demostrar" que el dinero es tuyo...

Y en un aeropuerto "canta" hasta un implante metálico. Y los MPs son buenos conductores de electricidad y tienen también un comportamiento magnético... ¿No? Sobre este tema ya escribí ampliamente, pero ahora no recuerdo si en el hilo anterior u otro específico.

Yo el tema de la "salida" (si me da tiempo...) ya lo tengo "solventado"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Prefiero tenerlo, por ahora, en el bunker donde esta que en casa, duermo más trankilo, luego ya veré.
> El problema que veo en comprar monedas de poco tamaño en oro es el premium que se paga por ellas, que transpolado al precio oz es alto, yo el oro lo tengo en lingotes, y pienso como paketazo, llegado el momento se divide se pesa y se cambia por lo que sea.
> 
> Mas intrankilidad me produce lo que dice el artículo que has posteado, y que va en linea con lo que habíamos comentado hace días, Que hacemos con nuestros ahorros? Que hacemos con nuestros planes de pensiones, que no se pueden retirar hasta que te jubiles? ya te dije en su momento que era preferible tenerlo fuera de los bancos e ir todos los días a reponer los recibos que nos hayan cargado. Eso nos lo pueden robar legalmente, lo otro tendrían que hacer birguerías para robarlo.



Después de la movida de las preferentes que por suerte no me pilló, pero si a mucha gente cercana, incluidos familiares, tomé la decisión de hacer lo que comentas, ingresar lo justo y un poco más en el banco para los recibos, compras y lo que pudiera surgir.

Planes de pensiones, los rescaté, no tenia sentido el argumento que me estaban vendiendo, y en 25 años pueden pasar muchas cosas, buenas y sobre todo malas.

Fondos de inversión, nunca he tenido, siempre he gestionado mis carteras de valores, con mejor o peor suerte, pero pocas veces peor que los fondos referenciados en bolsa.

Renta fija, recuerdo que era lo que más me atraía, aquellas letras en los años 90s que pagaban un buen interés y te animaban a ahorrar todo lo que pudieras para completar una de esas letras con vencimiento anual tan demandadas.

Como dije cuando me presenté, quisiera ir cambiando mis carteras (les llamo fondos, pero son fondos gestionados íntegramente por mi), a metal, no quiero tener nada de renta variable ahora mismo.

El resto del efectivo para invertir en bienes, si me sale algún bajo, piso o terreno. incluso algún negocio que sepa entender y valorar como el que ahora me da el pan o relacionado.

Pero en el banco...me fío tanto de ellos como de un zorro en un gallinero.

En cuanto a lo de tener el metal almacenado en una caja de seguridad, yo personalmente no lo haría, me sabe a tener efectivo metido en una caja fuerte de un banco...un banco del que no tengo las llaves ni la combinación de la caja...es más, ni tan siquiera sabré seguro si mi oro o plata está allí depositado físicamente al 100%...mi consejo compañero, es que lo saques de allí cagando leches, cualquier colapso económico y allí será el primer lugar dónde busquen los "milicianos" financiación para sus causas nobles, y llamarán expropiación forzosa pro liberación nacional o cosas similares (te darán un pagaré a 1000 años y una palmadita en la espalda).

Edito: El oro pita en los aeropuertos, lo ponía para hacer la coña, que nadie se vaya a pensar que no pita o algo así y la lie parda.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2014)

Je,je,je... paketazo: hoy hay más posibilidades de que los "milicianos" procedan desde el propio Sistema y un buen ejemplo es el enlace que he colocado y que viene del G-20... ¿No iban a ser éstos los propulsores de la "liberación"? Me temo que todo está más "atado" de lo que podemos imaginar...

Y, en la medida de las posibilidades de cada cual, pues en el Banco lo "justo", pero claro tampoco podemos tenerlo "todo" por AHI... Y es que las situaciones "madmaxistas" pueden ser de muchos tipos y no necesariamente cómo se suelen "identificar"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sierramadre (4 Dic 2014)

En casa o chalet ni se os ocurra, tampoco vale tu jardin o terreno, actualmente existen detectores fantastico que te encuetran una onza a 3 metros bajo tierra, imaginaros 20 onzas.

Lo mas seguro es no tenerlo, que no sepan que lo puedas tener o tenerlo en un lugar que no se pueda relacionar contigo.

Yo tambien me dedico a la rama de la seguridad y la mayoria de los casos de robos no son albano-kosovares sino amigos y familiares, ojo al dato


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Edito: El oro pita en los aeropuertos, lo ponía para hacer la coña, que nadie se vaya a pensar que no pita o algo así y la lie parda.
> 
> Un saludo



El oro no pita en los controles del aeropuerto...


----------



## alicate (4 Dic 2014)

No hay ningun detector de metales que te pite una onza de plata, oro o de lo que sea a 3m de profundidad, te agradeceria me dijeras la marca y modelo de los que dices, y estoy por asegurarte que a esa distancia 20 onzas no las pilla ni un detector de impulsos, que como mucho pitaría una masa de metal a partir de 15 kilos minimo y dependiendo del aparato y quien lo maneje, como digo sería un detector de impulsos un trasto de los que hay modelos que tienen que llevarlo dos personas y que como no hayan sacado nuevos modelos no discriminan, es decir no te dicen si lo que suena es oro o hierro a si que ademas del cacharro tienes que llevar un buen azadon para picar. Por poner un ejemplo un buen detector de frecuencias de toda la vida, bien ajustado al terreno pita una moneda de dos euros a unos 35-40 cm como mucho, aunque la masa no es proporcional a la profundidad, calculo que una onza la pitaría como mucho a 60 cm y 20 onzas a 1, 50 cm maximo, dependiendo como digo del aparato y sobretodo la experiencia de quien lo lleva. Un consejo para quien quiera enterrar algo de valor, por encima tapandolo poner una masa de hierro igual o superior a lo enterrado, pues los que buscan con detectores normales siempre llevan el hierro discriminado, es decir, para que no suene y y si no suena el hierro tampoco eL metal que hay debajo, tambien unas pocas de bolas de papel de aluminio y anillas de latas en la superficie haran desistir de buscar en esa zona hasta el mas paciente. Perdon por el off topic. Interesantisimo hilo y muy buenas aportaciones.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2014)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> El oro no pita en los controles del aeropuerto...



Me comentaron hace ya tiempo que ahora los arcos están preparados para detectar metales diamagnéticos, precisamente por el contrabando de oro. Los diamantes si creo que no hay quién los detecte.

Puede que en aeropuertos nacionales no pite, ¿pero estas seguro que en los internacionales no tienen la maquinita calibrada con detectores en la frecuencia de todo metal, incluido oro?

Precious Metals and Airport Security

_*#Alicate*_, menudo cursillo acelerado para camuflar el oro...eso sí es dar detalles para no poder encontrar nunca el oro del abuelo si la palma sin cantar dónde lo escondió. Buen aporte
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# alicate: Por ejemplo, DRS Ground Expert y Pioner 4500...

# paketazo: En los aeropuertos ya existen dispositivos capaces de detectar metales de alta densidad como el Oro. En cualquier caso, entramos en materia legal y cada cual debería saber dónde están los límites... Para "espabilados" recuerdo la existencia del Artículo 34 de la Ley 10/2010, de 28 de Abril, de Prevención del blanqueo de capitales y de la financiación del terrorismo.

Y paso de este tema y que ya se trató en profundidad en otro hilo.

Dejo un par de informaciones interesantes relativas a Rusia...

- ¿Por qué preocupa tanto la situación económica de Rusia? 10 cifras lo explican - Noticias de Inversión

- Rusia 'se gasta' 700 millones de dólares para defender el rublo - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (4 Dic 2014)

Buenos días a todos.

He estado leyendo varios artículos relacionados con la bajada del precio del petróleo, y os dejo algunas ideas .

LOS BANCOS QUE SOSTIENEN LOS DERIVADOS EN MATERIAS PRIMAS
PUEDEN CAER POR LA CAIDA DEL PRECIO DEL CRUDO.

En estos días he venido colgando artículos que pronosticaban que los tenedores de bonos asociados a las shale-oil se verían seriamente afectados por la caída del precio del petróleo, (algunos lo llaman el nuevo CISNE NEGRO), dado que estas empresas estas tremndamente endeudadas, aproximadamente el 20% de los bonos privados están asociados a las shale-oil (11,4b$), pero ese no es el único problema asociado a la tremenda caída de los precios del petróleo. Por otro lado, aparte de los bonos están los derivados sobre los precios de las materias primas, y mas en particular aquellos derivados asociados al precio del petróleo.

Los grandes bancos de Wall Street no esperaban una caída tan drástica en los precios de petróleo de más de 40$ en menos de seis meses. Si los precios del petróleo se mantienen en este precio, o caen todavía mas, alguien tendrá que asumir estas absolutamente masivas pérdidas. En algunos casos las perdidas serán asumidas por los productores de petróleo, pero muchos de los MANOS FUERTES de la industria del petróleo habían previamente cerrado altos precios para las ventas del petróleo del próximo año a través de contratos en derivados. Las empresas cierran estas ventas a través de derivados, porque es la única manera de conseguir financiación para su operativa, demostrando que sus ventas del producto superan los costes de explotación, por lo que muchas empresas tienen cerrados sus precios para el 2015 y el 2016. Pero quién está al otro lado de estos contratos de derivados? En muchos casos, en muchos casos son los grandes Bancos de Wall Street, y si el precio del petróleo no rebota substancialmente se verán obligados a absorber pérdidas colosales.
Se estima que el montante que los seis mayores bancos, los “too big to fail” , controlan a través de derivados en materias primas asciende a 3,9b$, (billones españoles no americanos), y muchos de ellos están asociados a derivados en el petróleo. Según Ambrose Evans (Saudis risk playing with fire in shale-price showdown as crude crashes - Telegraph, Los productores americanos han cerrado altos precios de venta a través de derivados. Noble Energy and Devon Energy ambos tienen contratos sobre las ¾ partes de su producción para el 2015.
Piooner Natural Resources dijo que tiene opciones hasta 2016 sobre 2/3 de su producción.
Por lo que están protegidos en un alto grado, por supuesto no todos los productores se han protegido, aquellos que no lo hicieron tienen una probabilidad muy grande de entrar en bancarrota, y todos los bonos asociados a ellos serán bonos basura.
Pero cuando hay un descalabro tan grande en el precio del petróleo, hay grandes ganadores y grandes perdedores, depende a que lado de la cuerda de encuentres. Y no importa como de complicados sean los derivados o cuantas veces transfieras el riesgo, El riesgo no puede desaparecer, o te lo comes o lo transfieres, el riesgo no se puede evaporar, Esta caída de los precios del petróleo el la primera pieza del dominó, aquellos que pensaban que el petróleo no podía bajar de 100$ el barril, se han dado cuenta que están metidos en contratos de alto riesgo.
En estos años Wall Street se ha transformado en el mayor casino de la historia del mundo, la mayoría de las veces los grandes bancos son muy cuidadosos para asegurarse que ellos son los primeros en salirse en la cúspide, pero esta vez su “HOUSE OF CARDS” puede venírseles abajo con ellos dentro.

Si ellos colapsan, si realmente este es el CISNE NEGRO, podemos estar seguros que el resto de la economía colapasara. 

Por eso aclaro que esta no provocará sólo una crisis en el mercado de bonos asociados a las shale-oil, sino que también es una crisis de derivados, pues los que estén al otro lado de la cuerda ……….

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 11:39 ----------

Como complemento a lo anterior os dejo este enlace que analiza otras variables y consecuencias asociadas al shale-oil

Fracking: Technological Miracle or Cheap Money Malinvestment? | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## Parri (4 Dic 2014)

Salió un tema en el hilo que me pareció muy interesante y quería dar mi opinión. El tema era sobre salir del país en un momento dado.

La decisión es un tema muy personal. Yo de momento me quedo por varias razones.

La primera y más importante sería la seguridad. Este es el tema más controvertido. Seguro que muchos no estáis de acuerdo conmigo pero yo me encuentro más seguro que hace unos años. Pongo un enlace que puede estar manipulado, no digo que no, pero concuerda con mi sensación. No he tenido malas experiencias en mi alrededor ni en ningún conocido con homicidios, secuestros y robos con violencia. Sólo con una mala experiencia cambiaría mucho mi opinión.

España, uno de los países más seguros del mundo, con una tasa de delitos 17 puntos por debajo de la UE ? Policía ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Policía en lainformacion.com

Otro tema muy importante para mí es el clima. Y vivir cerca de la playa.

En climas cálidos se necesita menos dinero para vivir debido al menor coste energético (sobre todo en calefacción) y menos inversión en la ropa de abrigo que es la más cara. 

Y luego vivir cerca de la playa me hace feliz y me da vida. Este año ha sido una gozada poder bañarme hasta en Octubre, me ha dado la sensación de haber tenido más vacaciones que nunca. Pongo un enlace relacionado con el clima y el estado de ánimo.

https://psicotip.wordpress.com/2013/04/24/clima-y-estado-de-animo/

La tercera razón sería la solidaridad española. Es un país con muchos defectos pero es el país más solidario. Se comentó esta semana pasada el tema de la recogida de alimentos y actualmente que es cuando menos dinero hay es cuando más se han recogido. Estoy seguro que en cada pueblo de España me darían de comer en al menos 1 casa sin conocerme. Pongo el enlace de los alimentos y pongo otro sobre trasplantes.

España se vistió de solidaridad recaudando 21 millones de kilos de alimentos

España es el país con el mayor número de trasplantes del mundo

Y el cuarto sería la alimentación y esperanza de vida.

Tenemos por suerte una gran variedad de alimentos frescos y sanos en nuestro país. Pienso que seríamos de los pocos países autosuficientes en este aspecto y la dieta mediterránea es una gozada de ahí nuestra esperanza de vida.

Está claro que hay cosas muy malas. Por ejemplo los recortes en sanidad que están haciendo que nuestra esperanza de vida baje a marchas forzadas, la cultura económica del país esa falsa sensación de deuda me compro lo que quiero y soy más feliz ese es nuestro gran talón de aquiles y por supuesto la corrupción política y mala administración de nuestros impuestos, que hacen que cada vez paguemos más para que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo sus beneficios hasta infinito y más allá.

Todo esto depende de cada persona yo no tengo deudas y tengo un trabajo "relativamente estable" (nunca se sabe). Entiendo las posturas de la gente sin trabajo o muy explotada en el.


----------



## meliflua (4 Dic 2014)

[/COLOR]Iniciado por fernando.

_Dejo un par de informaciones interesantes relativas a Rusia...

- ¿Por qué preocupa tanto la situación económica de Rusia? 10 cifras lo explican - Noticias de Inversión

- Rusia 'se gasta' 700 millones de dólares para defender el rublo - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos._
​Fernando, yo creo que hay que tenemos que ir más allá de lo que está pasando en Rusia, y me explico.

Estamos viendo que esta bajada de precios del petroleo, no solo perjudica a Rusia, que lo hace y en muy alto grado, otros países como Venezuela, Iran, Canada, (oil sands), y todos aquellos donde la extracción de petróleo está por encima o rondando los 100$ barril, están sufriendo las consecuencias, entre ellos los productores USA, procedente del fracking, que como dije antes puede tener unas consecuencias económicas inimaginables, bancarrotas, perdidas astronómicas en derivados, perdida de miles de puestos de trabajo, empresas auxiliares ….etc

A todo esto hay que añadir el fracaso de la expansión monetaria en Japón, entrando en su cuarta recesión, o seguir en recesión desde los pasados 80/90, además hay que añadir que Europa no está creciendo, y que en breve va a sacar otra QE, o sea más papelitos, para intentar dinamizar la economía, cosa que ya hemos visto que no ha funcionado ni en USA, ni mucho menos en Japon, y por si fuera poco, hace poco leí que China se une al club, bajando varios puntos su crecimiento estimado, y con un problema financiero de varios billones asociado a su espectacular política de ciudades fantasma e inversiones en infraestructuras por todo lo largo y ancho del país, y mira que es grande.

En fin, Quién está sano en este mundo a día de hoy?

Yo creo que no se libra ni Rita la Churrera, y que estamos en una situación global arto complicada, veremos como se lidia este toro…..

saludos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Como complemento a lo anterior, no solo son los estados los que están incrementando sus niveles de deuda en unas cifras astronómicas, también las empresas han incrementado su deuda, acudiendo al mercado de bonos, de una forma exponencial, y parece se que el uso que han hecho de esa deuda no ha sido para mejorar sus procesos productivos, incrementar beneficios, y poder pagar la deuda antes, más bien lo que están haciendo es recomprarse sus propias acciones y comprar otras compañías a unos precios sobre valorados.

US Companies Raise Record $1.5 Trillion In New Debt—–And Are Blowing It On Buybacks, Buyouts And M&A | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:49 ----------

Volviendo al tema de este hilo os dejo este análisis dólar versus oro

The Dollar And Gold: The New Normal? | Gold Eagle


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2014)

*Fernandojcg* Rusia, no creo que nos sorprenda con ninguna artimaña de ingeniería económica para lograr poner al rublo como moneda de referencia. Si lo logran , me tragaré mis palabras, pero yo ahora mismo no querría tener una cuenta en rublos.

Piensa el motivo del gran auge Ruso de la última década/s...el dinero fluyó a expuestas por su apertura internacional, multinacionales hicieron allí su agosto, y ellos pudieron ofrecer sus productos, sobre todo energéticos al mundo occidental.

Si Rusia se aísla al mundo y quiere ir por libre, lo va a pasar mal, y los que ahora corean a Puttin, mañana están quemando sus retratos en la plaza del pueblo.

La masa quiere el engaño del estado de bienestar, y no pretendamos dar pasos atrás en ese sentido, pues será un suicidio político. Eso en USA lo saben de sobra, de ahí que la impresora haya gastado tanta tinta últimamente, y pronto la impresora europea hará lo mismo.

*#meliflua* El tema de la bajada del petróleo se recordará en las facultades de economía como una obra de ingeniería económica, y como ya pusieron en enlaces pasados, es posible que los productores árabes sobre todo estén reventando el mercado con los dumping agresivos para expulsar a los nuevos visionarios del fracking. A ellos la extracción del crudo les saldrá siempre a cuenta, y la calidad final de su petróleo es mejor.

*Parri* lo de vivir al lado de una playa, acantilado o costa para mi es fundamental también, y lo del clima pienso que en cualquier punto de España costero sería aceptable, tanto sur, levante como norte...cada zona tendrá sus pros y contras...dónde no me veo es en Islandia, Noruega, Canadá, ... no por ningún tipo de repulsión a esos países si no por mi aprecio al nuestro. 

Lo que has dicho de la solidaridad, es la leche, mira si será la leche, que pienso que un gran % de familias de este país a día de hoy viven gracias a la paga o jubilación de alguno de sus miembros, y si eso no es solidaridad no lo es nada.

El tema de que te darán de comer al menos en una casa de cada pueblo, yo creo que lo podemos suscribir mientras haya casas con alimentos, si eso falla, todos a pastar tréboles al campo.


Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Dic 2014)

Cómo Almacenar Plata En Su Casa - OroPlata.com
En las cajas privadas de los bancos nunca hay que dejar metales. ::
De hecho la inversión en oro es para protegerse del currupto sistema financiero actual.

En casa si te entran con detectores te lo van a encontrar.
Si tienes caja fuerte te van a torturar para que cantes la clave.

Si el mejor lugar para camuflar oro debe ser un gran amasijo de hierro, yo lo escondería en algún falso fondo en un coche viejo para disminuír el riesgo de que te roben el coche y luego no lo movería mucho no sea que te vayas a dar un piñazo y el oro se vea. :XX:

Los aeropuertos están muy controlados pero si quieres irte sin dar cuenta de tu oro, porque no irse en barco?
No creo que en los barcos investiguen más allá de si uno pasa cargamentos de drogas.


----------



## alicate (4 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # alicate: Por ejemplo, DRS Ground Expert y Pioner 4500...
> 
> .



Hola Fernando, supongo que esos dos detectores que indicas son a modo de respuesta a la pregunta que le he hecho a sierra madre de que me dijera que aparatos detectan una onza a tres metros. 
No son muy comunes en este país. El Pionneer creo que no es mal cacharro, hay (o había) un foro americano donde lo tuneaban la electrónica y daba mejores resultados en profundidad, el Ground Expert lo desconozco totalmente, acabo de mirar por encima la web del fabricante y tiene buena pinta, le echaré un rato más.
De todas maneras puedo asegurar que ninguno de los dos detecta una onza a tres metros, quizá se consiga pero hoy en día no hay esa tecnología.

Cordiales saludos :


----------



## Tiogelito (4 Dic 2014)

Hace tiempo que me he "descolgado" del tema, pero no creo haya avanzado: suscribo totalmente lo dicho por alicate. A más de 60cm es ya es complicadísimo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Lástima, pero dispongo de muy poco tiempo y haré un comentario corto y más tarde, ya "recogido", miraré de extenderme más. En cualquier caso, los que estáis colaborando activamente ya mantenéis más que "vivo" el hilo y eso es lo que nos debe importar.

# alicate: No voy a discutirte nada al respecto porque no soy un "entendido" en el tema. Lo he tocado por mí oficio, pero de forma muy puntual, así que imagino que tú sabrás más que yo sobre ello. En cualquier caso, te he aportado dos detectores de metales que "dicen" llegan a mayor profundidad de la que tú comentabas, sobre todo el DRS Ground Expert, pero ya te digo que es información que nos llega a la empresa, al igual que otra relacionada directa o indirectamente con la Seguridad.

# paketazo: En este hilo, cuando comenzó la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania ya deje escrito que las sanciones económicas a Rusia llevarían a ese país a una recesión en 2015... Ahora parece que son muchos los que lo ven más "claro" y tampoco había que ser "vidente" para ver lo que era obvio. La caída del Petróleo ha servido para rematar la "faena". Y eso no quita para que Rusia siga siendo una gran potencia económica e -insisto en ello- tiene unas inmensas reservas de Materias Primas y que, en un momento dado, harán valer su "peso". Tiempo al tiempo... Evidentemente, ahora mismo el Rublo, al igual que la mayor parte de las monedas emergentes, son monedas y deuda a evitar, aunque tampoco parece que las cosas anden mejor fuera del CHF y su "anclaje" artificial, aunque la NOK también tiene buena "pinta" a futuro. Bueno, dependiendo de cuál pueda ser el escenario del mismo...

# meliflua: En el último informe que leí del FMI, España tenía una deuda neta de 1,1 billones de Euros, algo más del 100% del PIB. Luego, ya vendría el "maquillaje" contable para bajar esa cifra...

Sin embargo, meliflua, la cruda realidad es que la deuda BRUTA, la del Estado, Banca y Empresas tienen que refinanciar con el calendario de vencimientos establecido, llega hasta los 2,48 Billones de Euros, un 230% del PIB... 

Y la deuda de las familias creo que andaba alrededor del 81% del PIB y en las empresas el endeudamiento era del 113% del PIB.

Con esas cifras, y sólo referidas a nuestro país, ¿qué "salida" hay? Yo no la veo si seguimos como hasta ahora y si hiciésemos un cálculo de la mundial, pues más de lo mismo... Aquí o se hace un reset y se pone el contador a 0 o "casi" o van a venir muy "malos tiempos", que tampoco quiere decir que sean "mañana", pero SI "pasado mañana"...

Y aprovecho para dejar un artículo de Moisés Romero y que nos cuenta cosas que ya he comentado en el pasado. Parece que no iba "desencaminado"...

- Grandes (enormes) meteduras de pata del año | Investing.com

Saludos a todos.


----------



## sierramadre (4 Dic 2014)

alicate dijo:


> No hay ningun detector de metales que te pite una onza de plata, oro o de lo que sea a 3m de profundidad, te agradeceria moe dijeras la marca y modelo de los que dices, y estoy por asegurarte que a esa distancia 20 onzas no las pilla ni un detector de impulsos, que como mucho pitaría una masa de metal a partir de 15 kilos minimo y dependiendo del aparato y quien lo maneje, como digo sería un detector de impulsos un trasto de los que hay modelos que tienen que llevarlo dos personas y que como no hayan sacado nuevos modelos no discriminan, es decir no te dicen si lo que suena es oro o hierro a si que ademas del cacharro tienes que llevar un buen azadon para picar. Por poner un ejemplo un buen detector de frecuencias de toda la vida, bien ajustado al terreno pita una moneda de dos euros a unos 35-40 cm como mucho, aunque la masa no es proporcional a la profundidad, calculo que una onza la pitaría como mucho a 60 cm y 20 onzas a 1, 50 cm maximo, dependiendo como digo del aparato y sobretodo la experiencia de quien lo lleva. Un consejo para quien quiera enterrar algo de valor, por encima tapandolo poner una masa de hierro igual o superior a lo enterrado, pues los que buscan con detectores normales siempre llevan el hierro discriminado, es decir, para que no suene y y si no suena el hierro tampoco eL metal que hay debajo, tambien unas pocas de bolas de papel de aluminio y anillas de latas en la superficie haran desistir de buscar en esa zona hasta el mas paciente. Perdon por el off topic. Interesantisimo hilo y muy buenas aportaciones.



Hola, pues te contesto, aunque veo que fernando se me adelanto, jeje, de todosmodos suscribo lo que el dice, yo tampoco soy detectorista y hablo de datos que recibo en mi trabajo a nivel tecnico y a nivel usuario entendiendose por usuario aquellos que buscan lo escondido por otros, que sean fanfarronadas o no ya lo dejo a lo que cada cual quiera creer k que no quieran desvelar sus fuentes verdaderas si ha habido perrilla que se dice en el argot. Si es cierto que he visto cosas curiosas.....aunque bien puede ser debido a lo que contaba antes al respecto de que determinados escondites hayan sido vaciados por los propios dueños o cercanos mas que por un ladron con un detector termonuclear....y no....no soy policia por si alguien lo pregunta.

Y lo del hierro para tapar la señal del oro no lo sabia, pensaba que al anular la señal del hierro y del aluminio se recibia la del oro por estar por encima en la escala del detector, no sabia que la señal del hierro tapaba la del oro si esta encima o rodeando.

Bueno es saber.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Dic 2014)

Keiser Report en español: Remedios radicales para males económicos excepcionales (E 688)


Hoy, en Keiser Report, Max y Stacy comentan junto con Liam Halligan de ‘Business New Europe’ la columna editorial de Martin Wolf en el ‘Financial Times’ en la que habla de las ‘medidas radicales’ necesarias para combatir nuestros también 'males económicos inusuales’. También comentan la respuesta de Max publicada en el FT. *En la segunda mitad, Max entrevista a Chris Powell de GATA con el que conversará sobre la fallida iniciativa suiza del oro y sobre las tasas negativas en el mercado del oro.*


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2014)

Hola, alicate: Mira, me ha entrado la "curiosidad" y le he preguntado a un colega del oficio y que SI entiende sobre este tema, de hecho de dedica a ello en sus ratos libres y cuando hace buen tiempo. Bueno, él me ha dado su opinión y que coincide en parte con lo que tú has comentado. Sin embargo, me ha hecho hincapié en que el DRS Ground Expert es un avance importante en ese tipo de tecnología. Te enlazo el vídeo que me ha enseñado:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8shYBYppPk

Por cierto, en una ocasión en un robo realizado en unas instalaciones que teníamos a nuestro servicio, la verdad es que tuvieron que hacerlo con tecnología avanzada y sospechamos que algo que ver tuvieron los detectores de metales, aparte de más "cosas"... Fue un "trabajo perfecto" y a día de hoy no tengo noticias de que la Policía autonómica sepa nada al respecto, aunque SI que encontraron "restos", pero no eran los que nos faltaban... Y en este caso las sospechas apuntaban hacia una banda rumana.

En fin, cualquiera sabe... aunque, la verdad, es que no es habitual que los "chorizos" utilicen detectores de metales. Suelen usar otros "medios" más "contundentes"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 Dic 2014)

pues para no molestar por aquí , agradecería los enlaces al respecto del tema de detectores ya tratados , de esta forma no repetiría preguntas al respecto,,, estoy buscando , pero no lo encuentro




gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2014)

Hola, timi: Pues, hace ya bastantes meses, y vete a saber por dónde andan los comentarios. No fue en este hilo... Lo sé porque debatí sobre ello y, además, estuvo varios días en el "candelero", pero ni pajolera idea de dónde fue y como comprenderás, dada la cantidad de mensajes que tengo editados, como para buscarlos...

Lo siento y si algún forero lo recuerda pues que te lo indique.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (4 Dic 2014)

Buen reportaje el de Keiser Report, ladrillofilo, gx por colgarlo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Keiser Report en español: Remedios radicales para males económicos excepcionales (E 688)
> 
> 
> Hoy, en Keiser Report, Max y Stacy comentan junto con Liam Halligan de ‘Business New Europe’ la columna editorial de Martin Wolf en el ‘Financial Times’ en la que habla de las ‘medidas radicales’ necesarias para combatir nuestros también 'males económicos inusuales’. También comentan la respuesta de Max publicada en el FT. *En la segunda mitad, Max entrevista a Chris Powell de GATA con el que conversará sobre la fallida iniciativa suiza del oro y sobre las tasas negativas en el mercado del oro.*



Un aporte excepcional, explica cosas de un modo claro, sean o no demostrables en algunos casos.

En cuanto a Alemania, que se despida de su oro, y Holanda, no pondría yo la mano en el fuego de que lo va a recuperar.

Después de escuchar que por cada onza física, hay una demanda de 100 ya sea para posicionarse corto, o largo, se le queda a uno la cara de empanada de bonito.

Por otro lado el pulso entre ese mercado fraudulento de (oro/divisas), y el mercado real, se deja ver cada día más claramente a favor del mercado físico real, por eso explican lo de China y Rusia, y su huida hacia delante cambiando cromos por lingotes.

La cosa está clara, la única duda es si el patrón de cambio libre de divisas seguirá aguantando unas cuantas décadas más, o se descojonará pasado mañana.


Hace poco un valor que seguía de cerca, ejecuto lo que se conoce como un Split 100X1, esto quiere decir que por cada 100 acciones que había, ahora hay una (es muy común en usa para reducir los free float de acciones) pues bien, me vino a la mente una idea "absurda", 

¿Qué os parecería que en un momento delicado de la futura economía de divisas, nos hagan un Split del dólar por ejemplo, que reduzcan la masa monetaria un 90% con un Split, y que el valor por ejemplo de un billete de 100$ pase a ser de 10$...sería llegado el momento un mal menor, que evitaría que se desencadenaran situaciones más peliagudas...bien es cierto que si se llegase a eso, sería por razones de fuerza muy muy muy mayor.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes de hoy a todos. 
__________________


----------



## alicate (4 Dic 2014)

Quiero pedir disculpas por el off topic de nuevo, no me gusta desviar la atención de este tema pues aquí no se habla de detectores sino del precio del oro.

No pretendo sentar cátedra sobre ello solo soy un ex-aficionado a la detección, afición que tuve que abandonar hace ya años por sentirme como un delincuente cada vez que salía, y eso que lo hacía en la zona de dominio público de un río y con la autorización del ministerio de medio ambiente que le dio a la asociación de detectoaficionados que pertenecía, asique para salir al campo y estar con el culo en vilo cada vez que oía una moto o un coche pues me estoy en casa, además no es salir y encontrarse una moneda de oro, las monedas de oro de antes son como los billetes de 500 de hoy en día, a ver quien es el guapo que los tiene y menos el que los pierde. Horas de patear para sacar 50 céntimos del tío Paco.

Quería compartir mis conocimientos lo mismo al hacerlo he pecado de prepotente pero no es asi, siempre que entro a escribir algo en un foro es para aportar algo y sobre todo aprender

Fernando; Las marcas de estos aparatos exageran en su publicidad lo que no está escrito, incluso muchos test del YouTube que sale gente que parece corriente están amañadas por los fabricantes. Yo mismo me compre uno igual que el de un video de un pavo que pillaba un euro en el aire a 80 cm. Menudo chasco cuando hice la misma prueba.
Como te dije tiene buena pinta el DRS, aunque si tuviera pasta y una finca propia para detectar me pillaría este:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi92tged0J8

Sierramadre; El hierro "enmascara" la señal de otros metales, aun estando una moneda separada 3-5 cm de un clavo de 10 cm de largo, muchos aparatos si no están bien ajustados ni la huelen.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## meliflua (4 Dic 2014)

Estamos preocupados por la economía, tambien deberiamos estarlo por esto otro.

EL DESASTRE QUE SE CIERNE SOBRE UNA DE LAS MAYORES CIUDADES DEL MUNDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# alicate: Hombre, no creo que tus aportaciones se puedan considerar off topic y es que el tema está relacionado con el Oro, así que... Lo del "precio" es un simple titular y nos sirve de excusa para mirar "alrededor" nuestro. Y te agradezco tus aportaciones y es que por aquí estamos todos para aprender algo de los demás... que nadie nace "aprendido".

# paketazo: No lo veo, hay demasiados intereses cruzados... Veo más factible una quita importante de la deuda mundial y/o un reset, pero claro esto tampoco lo veo en el momento actual. Quizás, están esperando a que se pueda implantar ese NOM del que tanto se habla... o lo que es lo mismo un Gobierno Mundial y en ese contexto SI que se podría aplicar, aunque imagino que a un fuerte coste para todos, vamos que nos dejarían en "cueros" o casi...

# meliflua: Yo hace tiempo que me dí cuenta que la Economía del futuro son los Recursos Básicos y ahí entra, evidentemente, el Agua. Te dejo un enlace muy interesante sobre ese tema y procura entrar en el enlace sugerido al final del artículo.

- La verdadera amenaza para nuestro futuro es que se acaba el agua | Revista SOBERANÍA ALIMENTARIA, BIODIVERSIDAD Y CULTURAS

Y también dejo esto relativo a los MPs:

- China Said to Consider Scaling Back Restrictions on Gold Imports - Bloomberg

- Platinum market deficit seen at 885,000 oz in 2014 - WPIC - PLATINUM GROUP METALS - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## 1974 (5 Dic 2014)

Me gusta leer estos hilos, pero no comentar. Me meto por lo que he leido en varios posts.Cada vez que leo lo de que los metales son valores refugio... aunque ha sido ha sido en el pasado, hoy en dia no lo van a permitir. No veis como pueden manipular los precios? A estas alturas deberían estar por las nubes, pero están por los suelos, porque tienen herramientas que no tenían en el pasado para pervertir el valor real de las cosas. Sea Oro, petróleo, bienes inmuebles...
Asi de simple. No van a perder el control en este tema. A estas alturas debería haber reventado todo por la inflación, usan la maquinita de hacer billetes y no pasa nada, pueden hacer que baje el petroleo y vender que es falta de demanda, cuando es una mentira evidente...



En fin, que seguimos anclados en analisis clasicos, mas obsoletos que el " a las barricadas"...


----------



## meliflua (5 Dic 2014)

1974 dijo:


> Me gusta leer estos hilos, pero no comentar. Me meto por lo que he leido en varios posts.Cada vez que leo lo de que los metales son valores refugio... aunque ha sido ha sido en el pasado, hoy en dia no lo van a permitir. No veis como pueden manipular los precios? A estas alturas deberían estar por las nubes, pero están por los suelos, porque tienen herramientas que no tenían en el pasado para pervertir el valor real de las cosas. Sea Oro, petróleo, bienes inmuebles...
> Asi de simple. No van a perder el control en este tema. A estas alturas debería haber reventado todo por la inflación, usan la maquinita de hacer billetes y no pasa nada, pueden hacer que baje el petroleo y vender que es falta de demanda, cuando es una mentira evidente...
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en parte, que existe la manipulación es obvio, que tienen herramientas muy sofisticadas para hacerlo también, pero eso les está sirviendo de momento.
Tienes que tener en cuenta algo que lleva ocurriendo prácticamente desde finales de la segunda guerra mundial, y es que al convertirse el dólar en moneda referente mundial, los americanos han estado exportando, y siguen haciendolo, la inflación fuera de su país, es decir, a pesar de que han estado fabricando dólares a trote y moche, han estado exportando esos dólares por todo lo largo y ancho de este mundo hasta nuestros días, dejando que la inflación se generara en los países que les suministraban los bienes que ellos consumían. Hoy las cosas están cambiando, el dólar, a pesar de que hoy está fuerte, no tiene fundamento para esa fortaleza, y cada vez son más los países que están alejandose del dólar para operaciones internacionales tanto de bienes de consumo como de materias primas. Cada vez son más los países que desconfían del dólar como moneda de reserva, y eso en el medio plazo lo que va a provocar es que todos esos billones de dólares van a retornar a su origen, que no es otro que los Estados Unidos, a medida que eso ocurra, todo ese exceso de papel se volverá contra ellos, y lo que generará será una hiperinflación, arrastrando a muchos de los países occidentales con ellos. Cuando eso ocurra, que será más pronto que tarde, no habrá ninguna herramienta que pueda con la demanda real de mps físicos que intentará comprar la gente para protegerse de la inflación, y entonces el problema será que no habrá físico disponible y el dinero fíat, en un primer momento, será denostado, hasta que se haga un reset, y ese reset tendrá que tener el oro y la plata en su valor de respaldo.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 09:40 ----------

Si no habeis visto este video, os recomiendo que lo veais tranquilamente.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULAFmwlSp30


----------



## chema1970 (5 Dic 2014)

*Acuerdo*

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos, todo está manipulado, pero a la vez todo tiene un límite, el problema es el tiempo que puede transcurrir, el largo plazo todo lo pone en su lugar, pero a largo plazo estaremos todos muertos...

Con lo cual seguimos igual... Bueno, a menos que sea como dicen por aquí, que el punto de inflexión sea el año 2016... como hace 80 años??? Que susto...


----------



## meliflua (5 Dic 2014)

Os dejo este otro video, bastante interesante, cuando los ví en su día es cuando me dí cuenta que no estábamos haciendo las cosas bien, y que tenia que empezar a buscar una salida cuando todo cambiara definitivamente.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5oUB8rU_Hs

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 10:32 ----------

Y por último os dejo estos enlaces, bastante interesantes

The Oil Drum | Twenty (Important) Concepts I Wasn't Taught in Business School - Part I

Paying It Back ..."What's In Your Wallet?"


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# 1974: Bueno, cada cual es muy libre de opinar como estime más oportuno, pero entiendo que la "argumentación" que me presentas es un poco "floja" y te lo digo desde el respeto que me merecen todos los comentarios que intentan aportar. En fin, yo no pretendo "convencer" a nadie, pero te voy a matizar lo siguiente:

1º) Los máximos del Oro fueron en el 2011, vamos que no ha pasado una "eternidad" desde entonces e incluso los precios actuales son bastante "buenos" desde la abolición del Patrón Oro en 1971... Eso es lo que nos dicen los "números". De acuerdo en que existe una manipulación en el precio, pero en una serie histórica y "corta", por ejemplo desde 1971, ésta no se ha podido sostener... ¿Por qué tenemos que pensar que ahora va a ser "diferente"? Y más con la actual situación económico-financiera y, sobre todo, geopolítica.

2º) Las "manipulaciones" en los activos no son constantes en el tiempo y te puedo poner cantidad de ejemplos de lo que te comento en las Materias Primas y un buen ejemplo es el Petróleo, así como también en los Bienes Inmuebles y no hace tanto tiempo que lo acabamos de vivir... ¿No?

3º) Yo no estoy "anclado" en ningún análisis obsoleto y buena prueba de ello es el "desmarque" que suelo hacer de la "clásica" ortodoxia, aunque hay análisis "clásicos" que son tan válidos hoy como lo fueron en el pasado y, quizás, también en el "mañana"... Y como yo son muchos los conforeros que están en la misma línea.

4º) ¿"A las barricadas"? ¿Esto es para ti "obsoleto"? No sé, pero en el "mundo" que yo vivo esto tiene más sentido que nunca. Y esto el Sistema lo está "percibiendo" desde hace ya mucho tiempo, de ahí que se intente "subsidiar" en lo mínimo a la población y así "retardar" lo que pienso que acabará siendo inevitable... Históricamente, todo lleva su "tempo"...

5º) Hoy en día, como en el pasado, el Oro sigue siendo una excelente "reserva de valor" y, posiblemente, sea una de las mejores con diferencia. Es muy fácil de "demostrar": el valor adquisitivo suele permanecer inalterable en el tiempo. ¿Puedes rebatirme esto con datos? Soy muy bueno con los "números", de manera que aquí no me vale sólo la opinión...

# chema 1970: Todo depende del concepto que tengas del "largo plazo"... Para ti puede ser "X" y para unos "otro". Mira, un ejemplo sencillo de entender: NO es el mismo "largo plazo" para una persona de 30 años que para otra de 60 años, al menos en la llamada "esperanza de vida" y eso lo podemos "trasladar" a cualquier otra cosa...

Yo tengo un estudio en marcha de Prospectiva y que ahora está "parado" esperando a ver qué nos depara el 2016. En fin, hay muchos que se dedican a este tipo de trabajo y que también apuntan hacia esa fecha, pero ésta depende -en mí caso-de que no me haya equivocado en mis "recuentos" y si fuera así pues tendría que buscar dónde está el "fallo"... En el hipotético caso de que el estudio estuviera bien "encaminado", el 2016 es un "punto de inflexión" de "cuenta atrás" y que no tiene porqué ser "negativo" y podría revertirse al cabo de unos dos años... pero eso es "adelantar" algo que desconozco y me voy a quedar esperando ese 2016 y que otros analistas que he leído esperan avanzado el próximo año 2015, aunque eso yo no lo veo puestos a "afinar"...

Bueno, la verdad, es que una absurdidad la comparación con el 1936, pues el contexto actual y el que algunos esperamos en el futuro cercano tienen más que ver con los sucesos que acabaron desembocando en la I Guerra Mundial. Hay muchos "paralelismos" y que suscribirán muchos conocedores de la Historia...

# meliflua: Puedes tener bien claro que una caída de Occidente y más si sobreviene desde un colapso financiero, conllevará un efecto "domino" del que no va a escapar ni el "Tate", es decir ni Oriente ni NADIE...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2014)

Finalmente he logrado enganchar un par de krugerrands esta semana como os había comentado. El vendedor alemán de ebay ha liquidado unas 80 Oz de oro en moneda.

Las he pillado un 3% más baratas que el precio de las tiendas alemanas, pero claro, una tienda siempre es una tienda.

Por cierto, un consejo, cuando compréis oro en ebay (digo oro pero vale para todo), a parte de buscar un vendedor fiable con muchos votos positivos, fijaros que divisa usa, ya que si usa $, al pasar nuestros € a $ a través de pay pal, nos meten un tipo de cambio un 2% o un 3% no recuerdo ya en nuestra contra.

La solución de esto, es pagar vía tarjeta de crédito y que nuestro banco haga el cálculo del tipo de cambio, no la propia pay pal.

Le he mandado un mail al vendedor alemán a ver si me argumenta el motivo de la venta de sus krugerrands, pero me da a mi que es para invertir en moneda de coleccionista, pues el tío se dedica a eso. Tiene alguna onza de plata de estas defectuosas de año de la "pera" que vende por un filón de narices.

Pero yo ahí no me meto, me timarían como a un pardillo en el mercado de ganado, y me llevaría el burro cojo, ciego, y viejo al precio del más caro.

El oro aguanta el Fibonacci y ya lleva un tiempo ahí estancado, esta semana voy a sacar unas líneas en los gráficos, pero ya sin mirar, me da que las bollinger bands en diario y semanal se deben estar estrechando de narices, y eso puede augurar un movimiento brusco para uno u otro lado.

Un saludo y muy buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo/vídeo sobre el discurso de ayer de Putin ante la Asamblea Federal de Rusia. Es largo, pero muy interesante y se le "entiende" perfectamente...

- Las palabras de un estadista: Putin habla claro en un discurso a la Nación ante la Asamblea Federal de Rusia (Video completo)

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 14:06 ----------

El siguiente dato también parece darme la "razón" en lo que vengo apuntando en algunos de mis últimos comentarios...

- España y EEUU, los países donde más ha aumentado la desigualdad Por Reuters

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 14:31 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Nada que decir sobre tu compra de Oro, y en todo caso felicitarte si han sido tus "percepciones" las que te han "empujado" a ello, aunque eso es obvio leyendo tus anteriores comentarios. Bien, yo sigo siendo bajista en el corto plazo, al menos hasta que no se me despeje la "incógnita" de si va a haber una QE europea en breve, aunque parece que va a ser así... De producirse ésta, la "lógica" (si es que existe ya...) nos dice que los activos favorecidos serían los de la Renta Variable (más "droga"...) y eso suele ser contrario para el Oro, pero vete a saber porque estamos en unos tiempos en que la "Economía" ya no se rige por patrones más o menos "clásicos"...

En cualquier caso, tienes un "dinero" que siempre valdrá "algo" y mejor tenerlo que no... y más con el escenario futuro tan incierto que se "vislumbra".

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 14:40 ----------

Un buen dato del Empleo USA y la "reacción" del Oro: ahora mismo en torno a los $1187...


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2014)

*·fernandojcg* no te olvides que una QE europea debilitará enormemente el €, y puede incluso aproximarlo a la paridad con el $, y ya sabes que el metal dorado se referencia en $. Con lo que cuidado con lo que pueda pasar.

Yo por mi, y te lo digo deseándolo, espero que el oro siga bajando, solo he entrado con un 5% de mi capital, y hasta e 25% todavía me falta (poco a poco, sin prisa, y sin pausa), y no espero ni comprar en un suelo de largo plazo , ni en plena escalada, simplemente espero cambiar papeles que se devaluarán sí o sí, por oro, que se devaluará SÍ o NO...

Un detalle que me marcó hace unos años, fue que mis abuelos, cuando murieron, dejaron algo de dinero para repartir (ahorros de una vida y sobre todo de épocas de miseria), y dejaron unas joyas de oro, un reloj, pulseras, cadenas, medallones y todo eso que se acumula durante una vida...pues la tasación de el oro, fue mayor que todo lo que ahorraron sudando peseta a peseta, y ellos jamás compraron oro para invertir, si no como un simple recuerdo, adorno, o como se quiera llamar. (ojo, no se vendió ninguno de esos recuerdos, de hecho logré hacerme con ellos a cambio de "negociaciones")

Con esto, solo quiero decir, que mirando al pasado, puedes a veces hacerte una idea de lo que deparará el futuro, pero generalmente, el futuro nos sorprenderá con cosas que no supimos prever siempre.

Con lo que sea, que nuestro oro, plata, y salud, sobre todo esto último, se revalúen o que al menos nos regalen ilusión . 

Un saludo

edito: tras el batacazo del oro por los datos del empleo USA, referenciado con el euro, no solo no ha bajado, si no que ha subido un pelín ahora mismo.
A eso me refería con lo de la QE

Edito2:

Ejemplo de una moneda que tiene el tío este que os comenté arriba...¿caprichoso mercado, no?

Unique Excellent 1877 D 50 Pfennig Proof PR66 Trial Silver Coin NZL01 | eBay


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (5 Dic 2014)

Buenas tardes, gracias por vuestros aportes al hilo. Aquí os dejo uno q parece q rubrica el fatídico año 2016 q tanto alude Fernando. 

Un saludo. 

¿Se encuentra EE.UU. al borde de un colapso por hiperinflación?


----------



## timi (5 Dic 2014)

he leído esto en el principal ,,, lo dejo por aquí,,,,

Se esfumaron toneladas de oro que EEUU guardaba desde la guerra | Debate | RIA Novosti


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Soy un "lobo viejo" de los mercados, de manera que mis últimas compras en el Oro se efectuaron en torno a los $1300 y con el Euro alrededor del 1,37 vs USD y ese ha sido el precio más caro que he pagado por él en mí dilatada vida... Curiosamente, en la Plata no he tenido tan buen "ojo" como en el Oro, supongo que debido a ser un ferviente "creyente" del metal "plateado"...

Sin embargo, me ha gustado tu comentario porque ahora estoy más "liado" en buscar alternativas a los MPs, aunque posiblemente haga alguna compra antes de esa hipotética QE europea, y estoy mirando el tema de las divisas "físicas"... Tendré que precisar un poco el "timing", pero por ahí me has dado una "idea", que ya tenía pero que observo que necesita unos días de espera y, por tanto, de "maduración"... Y eso que hoy he estado tentado de cursar la orden de compra, pero tu comentario me ha hecho decirme: "Reflexiona..." Lo tengo "claro", pero no pierdo nada esperando unos pocos días y es probable que hasta Enero no asistamos a la QE europea...

Bueno, amigo, hace unos minutos el Oro en torno a los $1190... Fijate en que el dato de hoy del Empleo USA debiera haber sido positivo para el Oro y los MPs y negativo para las Bolsas, sobre todo las americanas. ¿Por qué? El dato ha sido excesivamente bueno y eso debiera haberlas "penalizado" porque descontaría una subida de tipos en EE.UU. más pronto que tarde, pero hay tanta "anestesia" y "droga en vena" que los mercados ya actúan como un "drogata con el mono"... Da auténtico ASCO y que la gente no lo sepa ver es que tiene COJONES... Bueno, allá ellos cuando los "desplumen"...

paketazo, yo también heredé MPs y, por eso mismo, le decía a 1974 que me aportará datos VERIFICABLES conforme a que éstos han perdido valor vs el dinero Fiat. Si quiere que los busque, pero me temo que no los va a encontrar... ¡NO EXISTEN! Y lo que ha válido SIEMPRE en el tiempo no tiene porqué perder su "valor" cuando los momentos presentes son "minutos" en la escala temporal desde las primeras civilizaciones de la Humanidad...

# ankiugoodmorningankalacri (¡anda! que el nick...): Gracias por el aporte y veo que Kiyosaki también se ha subido al "carro". Bien, en los EE.UU., y también en Europa, hay muchos trabajos que van en la misma línea que el que yo llevo a cabo. La "diferencia" estriba en que ellos dan "formatos" al 2016 y yo todavía no lo hecho, fuera de que me indica un "punto de inflexión". El mismo no sé "explicarlo" todavía, pero no es descartable un Crack en las Bolsas y de hecho ya lo tengo escrito en este hilo desde hace ya mucho tiempo. La Hiperinflación no la veo en esa fecha, si caso más adelante... ¿2018? Y la "cuenta atrás" me indica el 2020, paso previo también por el 2019. Todas esas fechas ya se indicaron en su momento.

He de explicar que la Prospectiva nos indica "posibilidades" de que suceda "algo", pero no sobre su "naturaleza" y que debemos "interpretar" en función de los acontecimientos que se vayan produciendo. Mira, sirva como ejemplo que días antes de la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania escribí en este hilo que esperaba "algo" en fechas próximas, pero no sabía el qué, por lo que opte por "suponer" que podría ser de carácter financiero. Es decir, acerté el acontecimiento, pero no su naturaleza. Y ahora me río irónicamente porque en aquellos momentos hubo alguna "sorna" al respecto, pero que después se rectificó desde el "silencio"...

En fin, cuando había "pánico" en las bolsas durante el pasado mes de Octubre, ya indiqué que no habían "motivos" y era una oportunidad de compra y que yo aproveché para mover mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión, obteniendo una excelente rentabilidad en muy pocos días. Lástima que la corrección no hubiera tenido mayor "profundidad"...

Y, antes de dejarlo, ahí va un artículo que es "tozudo" con la REALIDAD y tan lejana de la que nos están vendiendo unos SINVERGÚENZAS...

- ¿A las puertas de una nueva recesión? - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 20:16 ----------

Me parece que no está posteado, pero como el hilo es tan "dinámico", lo dejo por si acaso...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: GOBERNADORA DEL BNU, AL BANQUILLO POR RESERVAS DE ORO


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2014)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Buenas tardes, gracias por vuestros aportes al hilo. Aquí os dejo uno q parece q rubrica el fatídico año 2016 q tanto alude Fernando.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ¿Se encuentra EE.UU. al borde de un colapso por hiperinflación?



Creo que se precipita en el tiempo, fíjate que en Europa se esperaba una estanflación hace unos años en el peor de os casos, y finalmente tenemos estancamiento y deflación (imagínate ahora con la bajada de las materias primas cómo se notará)

Imprimir papel precisa una contrapartida referenciada en algo, ya dije que USA referencia sus $ en lo que vale su país (PIB), y en el potencial futuro de su pueblo (hasta la fecha lo han hecho bien...vender $ me refiero)

Durante mi paso por la facultad de económicas, los profesores de estructura económica hacían hincapié en el papel de las instituciones a la hora de aplicar políticas monetarias y fiscales, BCE, BE etc. Pero Al final es la FED quién mueve el mundo ahora mismo y aquí lo único que hacemos, es dejar pasar el tiempo y que todo se solucione solo¿mañana?, ¿Quién sabe? 

De momento USA ha evitado una crisis de 5 años que nos hemos comido en España y últimamente también extrapolada a Europa, así que la FED habrá impreso papeles a mansalva, pero los americanitos de a pie se lo han fumado como "dios" mientras aquí la precariedad empieza a ser "aceptada" como "buena"...¿en la próxima década?, algo se inventarán como siempre.

*#timi* si lo que se denuncia en ese artículo pudiera ser demostrado con pruebas ante la comunidad internacional, habría que sentar a USA en el banquillo por crímenes contra la humanidad...quién siga un poco a Noam Chomsky, es uno de los principales detractores del régimen de los EEUU, y de su dominio económico y militar contra terceros países. Y según él, el mayor terrorista de los últimos años es su propio país (el Chomsky tiene unos cojone... como dos melones) le ha abierto los ojos a un gran % de norteamericanos y al resto del mundo)

*fernandojcg* El tema de la divisa es complicado si pretendes mantenerla a largo plazo como "refugio de valor", te diría que el franco suizo hasta la fecha es la opción más aceptada, sin embargo quizá en un futuro próximo ya no lo sea. Es más, ni el dólar ni ninguna divisa europea creo que lo sea. No sé como ves el tema del dólar canadiense o australiano, son dos países que han contenido en cierta medida sus políticas monetarias expansivas. Canadá es un país con grandes recursos para avalar su moneda, al igual que Australia. China, no sé que decirte, sus políticas monetarias son opacas para el mundo, y no tengo ni idea de como puede evolucionar, lo que está claro es que yuanes hay en el mercado unos cuantos por chino, y chinos que yo sepa hay un montonazo de ellos :8:

Buenos aportes chavales.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: En este y el anterior hilo ya he colocado en varias ocasiones artículos de Noam Chomsky, aunque ahora ya llevo tiempo sin hacerlo, a pesar de que suelo seguirlo... Cualquier día de estos colocaré algo suyo, pero prefiero hacerlo cuando ya viene traducido al Español, ya que hay mucho "vaguete" por ahí...

Por cierto, acabo de recordar algo que no hace mucho leí de él y he ido a buscarlo. Os gustará...

- NOAM CHOMSKY: LAS 10 ESTRATEGIAS DE MANIPULACION MEDIATICA | Educación Mediática y Competencia Digital. "La cultura de la participación"

Bien, paketazo, te diré que SIEMPRE he ganado dinero con los fondos de inversión monetarios en cualquier divisa que haya invertido. Otra cosa ha sido el Forex, donde gané muchas batallas y perdí alguna guerra de las que dejan "huella"... supongo que ya sabes a qué me refiero.

Ahora mí interés es otro y sólo me interesan las divisas "físicas" y, por tanto, aceptando perdidas por el tema de las comisiones y el cambio aplicado, pero a "X" plazo, que no tiene porqué ser a "largo", ya me "sirven". De momento, estoy "refugiado" en el CHF (la Historia es la Historia...) y para la "diversificación" tengo en el "punto de mira" la NOK. Tanto el CAD como el AUD los conozco y me fue bien con esas divisas en el pasado, pero aún "gustándome" tengo serias dudas respecto a ellas y es que pertenecen a la órbita "anglosajona" y en ese futuro incierto que barajo no parecen ser las más aconsejables. Sin embargo, como estoy en una corta etapa de "reflexión", me las miraré y ya veré lo qué hago, aunque la primera opción sigue siendo la NOK... De Yuanes ni en "broma"... Esa moneda "reventará" al igual que el USD y no será porque no tenga burbujas e impresión echando "humo"... NO, ya la descarté desde un principio.

Vamos a ver, paketazo, en los próximos años tengo programados muchos viajes, de manera que si es necesario los CHF y las NOK serán muy bien "recibidos" por países como Turquía y otros similares...

Saludos cordiales.

# timi: Ya está arreglado. "Curiosamente" en los últimos tiempos no hay manera de enlazar según qué artículos. En cualquier caso, teniendo el trabajo no es difícil buscar otras fuentes en la Red y es lo que he hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Dic 2014)

Fernando , repasa el ultimo link , a mi no me carga,,,,,:S

saludos y gracias


opppsss ya si que funciona


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2014)

*#fernandojcg* solo comentar te que me congratula compartir opiniones "más o menos acertadas" con un conocedor de las denuncias de Chomsky entre otros. Yo le sigo desde hace años aun que ahora ya su activismo no tiene nada que ver con el de hace unos años, nos legará un modo diverente de analizar lo que nos cuentan.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo: "No hay que temer a los que tienen otra opinión, sino a aquellos que tienen otra opinión pero son demasiado cobardes para manifestarla." Esto lo dijo un gran militar y estadista: Napoleón Bonaparte... En lo personal, me importa mucho más lo que yo piense de mí mismo que lo que otros puedan opinar de mí... Una "diferencia" fundamental y que marca claramente el "terreno"... Dicho esto, queda claro que puedo aceptar perfectamente otras opiniones, pero desde luego me reservo mí derecho a "compartirlas"... Supongo que como todos los que tenemos opinión "propia".

A Chomsky, como a otros muchos, hace muchísimo tiempo que lo sigo y lo he dado a conocer en este país en los lugares donde he escrito. Hombre, paketazo, Chomsky ya tiene una cierta "edad" y cuando se llega ahí hay una "aceptación" de que se ha realizado una tarea, pero que el resultante "final" aún puede quedar lejano, al menos en su caso... Pero lo que debe contar en su obra global y que es IMPRESIONANTE.

Supongo que ya la tienes, pero para aquellos interesados dejo el enlace a su web:

- chomsky.info : The Noam Chomsky Website

Por cierto, ya veo a meliflua visitándola ipso facto... No se pierde las webs que enlazo. Desde luego, es un "currante" en la búsqueda de información y su colaboración en el hilo es encomiable. Saludos para él y extensible para todos los conforeros que escriben o nos visitan por el hilo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (6 Dic 2014)

pues nada ,vamos a ser optimistas,,,,

LA CAÍDA DE PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO: UN ATAQUE CONTRA RUSIA QUE PUEDE PROVOCAR UNA 3ª GUERRA MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

y una mas

Banca en extinción | Andalucía | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¡Ojo! a esto y que "profundiza" un poco más allá de lo aportado por timi...

- La Resolución delirante del Congreso de EE.UU. se interpreta como una declaración de guerra a Rusia

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 09:50 ----------

Para "reafirmar" uno de mis comentarios de ayer...

- Dear Willem Buiter: If Gold Is A 6000-Year Bubble, Then What Is This? | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Aquí van algunas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes...

Sobre la "Yuanificación" de la Economía mundial... y sobre el Yuan se refería ayer paketazo.

- Rebelion. La yuanificación de la economía mundial

El Gobierno de Sofia deberá dar "explicaciones" a su ciudadanía sobre su decisión o, más bien, quién ha estado "detrás" de ella...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/149762-europa-regalar-turquia-llave-gas-miller

Y este artículo es particularmente interesante y el final del mismo, paketazo, te hará "gracia"...

- Commodities and the dollar

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2014)

*fernadojcg* Cuando trabajaba en los mercados allá por el año 2000, pensaba que con mis conocimientos de micro y macroeconomía estaba preparado para cualquier cosa.

Sabía interpretar balances contables, dominaba políticas fiscales, cualquier escenario monetario expansivo o restrictivo, y todo lo que estaba escrito en los libros clásicos de economía.

Poco a poco empecé a despertar, y me di cuenta de que las cosas no salían como en las ecuaciones que había tardado años en entender, y que habían servido durante el siglo XX sobre todo. 

La matemática es una ciencia exacta, y la economía trataba de imitarla torpemente, se escudaba en la estadística para crear sus sistemas, pero no, no sirve, pues detrás de la economía real, no hay incógnitas, si no seres humanos impredecibles y sobre todo, irracionales frente a situaciones aparentemente evidentes. 

Empezamos con bulbos de tulipán...y ahora todos decimos "eran estúpidos, pagar eso por unos bulbos ridículos"

Terminamos hace nada con: " el sector inmobiliario a largo plazo siempre se revalorizará, compre ahora, cueste lo que cueste, en unos años le sacará provecho"

Y mañana : " ¡pero como se les ocurría aceptar papeles verdes como método de pago...apenas valían poco más que el papel en el que estaban impresos!"

El $, ha sido el billete ·"guay", John Wayne, Elvis, La Paramount, Coca Cola, IBM...es algo que se vende solo, por la exagerada propaganda mundial que hay tras él.

EEUU se vende y se ha vendido como un sueño para la existencia humana, no hay más que salir a la calle, o ver la TV, para ver que les imitamos en todo.

Pero ojo, China y Rusia por ejemplo, les imitan últimamente a la perfección, la filosofía de un Loft en el centro, un deportivo en el garaje, una novia modelo, y trabajar de comercial, se ha convertido en el modelo exportado a todo el mundo...las épocas de poetas o caballeros ingleses batiéndose en duelo han dejado paso a "listillos" que piensan ... ¡coge el dinero y corre!

Hablábamos de Suiza estos días, yo conozco a unos cuantos helvéticos, y me avergüenzo en gran medida de mi manera de pensar comparada con la suya. 

Ellos son una piña, y respetan tanto su hogar y a su familia, como a su país, y jamás le robarán o harán algo en su contra. Si conocéis ciudadanos suizos, sabréis de lo que hablo, y por eso ellos sobrevivirán a todo como un grupo.

Aquí esperamos que la FED o el BCE arregle el desaguisado...¡ni de coña va a pasar!, lo que si harán en pasarle la patata caliente al siguiente, como sucedió durante años con las subprime. Lo único que importaba era que otro comprase la mierda que se le vendía, lo que hubiera en el paquete daba igual.

Paro de escribir que me caliento, y no solucionaré nada, y vuestro tiempo aun que ya lo sabéis, es lo más valioso que tendréis nunca.

Un saludo y buen sábado.


----------



## meliflua (6 Dic 2014)

RESUMEN SEMANAL

METALES PRECIOSOS: Hemos pasado la negativa al SI en Suiza, a pesar de que estaba descontado el NO, hubo una gran caída al inicio del mercado Asiático, pero rápidamente se dio la vuelta, en una gran caza de gacelas, haciendo movimientos porcentuales de dos cifras tanto en el oro como en la plata, durante la semana se han mantenido estables laterales en el entorno del 1200 para el oro y 16,50 para la plata cerrando ligeramente por debajo de estos valores. 
Según los expertos seguimos en backwardatión, osea, poco físico mucho papel, aunque según muchos analistas, la tendencia sigue siendo lateral bajista, veremos lo que ocurre de aquí a finales, y principios del próximo año.
ENERGÍA: El petróleo ha consolidado una bajada por encima del 40%, cerrando la semana los futuros Brent por debajo de 69$. Como ya comente anteriormente, esto no es ni más ni menos que un reflejo de cómo está la economía global, hay exceso de producción en un mundo que no crece. La OPEC, Arabia Saudí a la cabeza no corta el grifo, Arabia Saudí tiene 800.000 m$ en reservas, y puede aguantar tranquilamente esta bajada de preciós, mientras otros países que dependen en muy gran medida de los ingresos procedentes del petróleo, y de que este este por encima de los 100$, ven como sus presupuestos están al borde del colapso (Venezuela, Iran, Rusia….). Por otro lado esta bajada de precios está abriendo la caja de pandora en explotaciones de alto coste, mar del Norte, Arenas bituminosas y franking. Aunque algunas empresas hayan cerrado sus precios para gran parte de sus producciones de 2015 y 2016, los que no lo hayan hecho, si estos precios se mantienen, o incluso caen más aun, en el tiempo, provocará bancarrotas, impago de deudas, perdida de puestos de trabajo, cierre de empresas auxiliares…… Por el otro lado, los que están al otro lado de la cuerda en los derivados del petróleo, es decir aquellos que tengan comprados los futuros para 2015 y 2016, grandes bancos, o se comen esos riesgos, o como han hecho otras veces, los diluyen entre sus clientes, pero en todo caso, billones de dólares van a salir de algún lado para pagar estas caídas de precios en el petróleo.
MONEDAS: Ante un dólar en rally de subida, las materias primas bajan, esto en el corto, pero en el long-term veo una reversión, y la moneda perdedora parece ser el Rublo. Putin, en la asamblea anual de la Federación, ya ha dicho que sabe quienes son los especuladores, y que tiene las herramientas necesarias y sabe como utilizarlas para parar esta continua especulación contra el Rublo. El Yen sigue su caída libre, estas políticas monetarias, de monetización de la deuda, incremento sin límite de la misma, y fabricación masiva de billetes no solo no han resultados positivas, sino que están demostrando ser suicidas, como es el caso de Japón.
Por otro lado, ante un constante pérdida de influencia de Obama, el dólar parece que sigue el mismo camino, se sigue desdolarizando el mundo, ante un Yuan que aumenta su influencia por todo el mundo, firmando acuerdos tanto en Asia, como en el medio-proximo oriente, Europa y América. Desdolarización del mundo que en el medio plazo, provocara que toda esa inflación que han estado exportando los USANOS al resto del mundo desde finales de la segunda guerra mundial, empezará a llegarles a ellos, provocando en el corto-medio plazo una hiperinflación.
GEOPOLITICO: En un mundo global, todo está enlazado, hoy lo que veo con la crisis de Ucrania es que el gran perdedor es Europa, pedidas milmillonarias de contratos, cientos de miles de puestos de trabajo perdidos, y sobre todo, muchas posiblidades de una guerra en ciernes en casa, con todo lo que eso supone. Putín ya ha avisado, el no busca la guerra, no va a gastarse presupuestos ingentes en inversiones armamentísticas, pero están suficientemente preparados para ganar la guerra, el ejercito rojo no será doblegado. Los Americanos acaban de firmar, lo que según un excongresista americano, puede ser considerado una abierta declaración de guerra a Rusia. Esperemos que el agua no llegue al río. Pero todo indica que los americanos no hacen más que buscar excusas para iniciar un conflicto abierto, y el mundo entero perdería.

Feliz Día de la Constitución Española

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 17:58 ----------

Fernando, siempre es de agradecer sitios nuevos donde sacar información de libre pensadores, amplias miras, cotejas y luego sacas tus propias conclusiones, todo lo que se aporte es poco, y si en algo soy rico, es en tiempo, y todo lo que pueda aprender es lo que me llevaré por delante. Por eso cuando veo algo interesante lo cuelgo, y cuando colgáis páginas buenas las pongo en mis favoritas para echarlas un vistazo.

Mx GX a todo por vuestras aportaciones.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 18:01 ----------

A chomsky ya lo seguía en youtube, buen tipo.


----------



## chema1970 (6 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> RESUMEN SEMANAL
> 
> METALES PRECIOSOS: Hemos pasado la negativa al SI en Suiza, a pesar de que estaba descontado el NO, hubo una gran caída al inicio del mercado Asiático, pero rápidamente se dio la vuelta, en una gran caza de gacelas, haciendo movimientos porcentuales de dos cifras tanto en el oro como en la plata, durante la semana se han mantenido estables laterales en el entorno del 1200 para el oro y 16,50 para la plata cerrando ligeramente por debajo de estos valores.
> Según los expertos seguimos en backwardatión, osea, poco físico mucho papel, aunque según muchos analistas, la tendencia sigue siendo lateral bajista, veremos lo que ocurre de aquí a finales, y principios del próximo año.
> ...



Por cierto, para los que gusten de conspiraciones, el rublo cae exactamente lo mismo que el petróleo, casualidad??


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# chema1970: El ataque contra el Rublo, así como otras divisas emergentes, ya empezó mucho antes de la caída del precio del Petróleo y lo que hay ahora es una "profundización" extrema y con el animo de colapsar a las economías "contrarias" a los intereses de EE.UU y, principalmente, a Rusia, Venezuela e Irán. De paso, Brasil, India, Sudáfrica... Quien no quiera ver lo que es evidente es que es ciego o lerdo...

Voy a dejar un artículo que acabo de leer y que "complementa" el comentario de meliflua. Es un muy completo e interesante trabajo del Profesor James Petras... Je,je,je... meliflua, ya tienes otro "enlace"... Y es que a aquí, amigo mío, estamos todos para "aprender" y poder tener opinión "propia". Luego, este hilo es nuestro "espacio" y donde podemos departir amigablemente, aunque tengamos posiciones opuestas respecto a según qué temas y eso es de agradecer. Piensa que este hilo es muy seguido y por algo será... ¿No?

- Vulnerabilidades de Rusia ante las sanciones de Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea y la rapiña militar de la OTAN, por James Petras

# paketazo: Por el hilo se han pasado economistas que dicen, más o menos, lo mismo que tú y, aunque yo no lo soy, tengo amplios conocimientos de la misma, pero he aprendido una cosa: a "contrastar" los datos y diferenciarlos de lo que nos "venden"... Pienso que ese es el camino para afrontar el día a día con cierta "claridad" y, por supuesto, que nos acabaremos equivocando en más de una ocasión, pero mucho menos que siguiendo los "dictados" del Sistema.

En este hilo he hablado en muchas ocasiones de Suiza y que es un país que conozco bien. Por eso mismo, en su momento, ya apunté a que el referéndum del Oro no tenía apenas posibilidades de salir y es que los suizos, aún teniendo opinión "propia", tienen plena confianza en sus instituciones. Y tampoco nos "engañemos": el "anclaje" del CHF vs Euro en 1,20 es mucho más importante ahora mismo para Suiza que el respaldo de un 20% en Oro de su moneda. De momento, esa divisa se está defendiendo formidablemente también contra el USD y creo que la que más...

Y SI Suiza es el ejemplo de país en el que uno quisiera haber nacido, pero por el sentido de nación (que no es incompatible con sus Cantones) y de unidad que tiene su ciudadanía. Un ejemplo: posiblemente, tenga uno de los mejores ejércitos en relación a su población y es que allí nadie "racanea" a la hora de asumir sus responsabilidades, incluida la Defensa nacional...

Hombre, todos gastamos el tiempo según nos conviene y si estamos cómodos por aquí... Ciertamente, en muchas ocasiones, tengo serias dudas sobre si no sería mejor dedicarlo a otros menesteres, pero bueno esto es ahora lo que me "motiva" y "mañana" ya veremos... Y es que todo tiene un principio y un final.

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2014)

El último dato que tengo recibido hoy sobre la cotización del Oro en Rusia por Onza es de
63,158.52 Rublos vs los 1,192,30 USD. La conversión es de 1 USD = 53,600 Rublos. 

Realmente, cotiza con poco sobre precio respecto al Spot y más teniendo en cuenta la caída del Rublo vs USD. Sin embargo, está claro que la devaluación hace que el poder adquisitivo sea mucho menor y, de todas formas, en Rusia creo que está prohibida la adquisición de Oro de "inversión"... al menos para la gente "normal". En esto China se ha mostrado "diferente".

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Dic 2014)

Nikkei JPY & Gold | Unai Gaztelumendi

Por otra parte, me suena que se ha hablado de la resolución de los EE.UU vs Rusia por aquí, no?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> De tu comentario deduzco,que es lo que me interesaba,que por mucho que algunos digan que a largo plazo no protege el patrimonio ya que no se revaloriza como los otros activos,esta claro que a corto plazo en situaciones locales,concretas y agresivas, SI que lo hace.
> Yo preguntaba por si habia pasado lo mismo que en Ucrania,Japon,...donde al romperse la estabilidad se iba a maximos respectivos a sus monedas.
> Un saludo y muchas gracias.



Hola, putabolsa: Efectivamente, hay muchos "indocumentados" que hablan sobre los MPs. sin tener ni puta idea de lo que dicen en muchas ocasiones. El ejemplo que te he dado es muy DEMOSTRATIVO, pero lo es más si te doy este dato:

- 1 de Enero de 2014: 39,665.0083 Rublos la Onza de Oro vs los 63,158.52 Rublos actuales...

Más "ejemplos" respecto a monedas que lo están pasando mal (devaluadas):

- Argentina (Pesos Argentinos):

- 1 de Enero de 2014: 7,860.6402 vs 10,277.5056 actuales.

- Irán (Riales Iraníes):

- 1 de Enero de 2014: 29,868,021.4785 vs 32,091,733.3402 actuales.

- Zona Euro (Euros)

- 1 de Enero de 2014: 877.2668 vs 971.3021 actuales.

- EE.UU. (USD)

- 1 de enero de 2014: 1,223.3598 vs 1,192.4693 actuales.

Teniendo en cuenta las devaluaciones sufridas en las divisas citadas, ya se observa que el Oro ha sido con DIFERENCIA la mejor protección. La excepción la tenemos en EE.UU. y, quizás, ahí tengamos una "explicación" a la "visceralidad" que existe allí contra el Oro por parte de los que ya conocemos como los de SIEMPRE...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 23:05 ----------

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Muy bueno el artículo de Unai. Por cierto, en el hilo he comentado en muchas ocasiones mis "sospechas" de que "manos fuertes" y no, precisamente, de Bancos Centrales están acumulando Plata... Quizás, grandes Corporaciones y grandes fortunas.

Respecto a la actualidad geopolítica sobre Rusia he enlazado varios artículos muy buenos. Y Pablo Escobar es uno de los mejores analistas geopolíticos que hay y del que también he colocado artículos suyos. Cuando puedo lo sigo en "Asian Times".

Gracias por el aporte y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Dic 2014)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Buenas tardes, gracias por vuestros aportes al hilo. Aquí os dejo uno q parece q rubrica el fatídico año 2016 q tanto alude Fernando.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ¿Se encuentra EE.UU. al borde de un colapso por hiperinflación?



Esa noticia es muy tendenciosa, llena de medias verdades y medias mentiras (a pesar de ser muy breve):

_"Robert Kiyosaki, famoso por sus acertadas predicciones financieras, sostiene que la "impresión" masiva de dólares provocará una hiperinflación que desembocará en una crisis financiera global en 2016.

El empresario y escritor estadounidense Robert Toru Kiyosaki, *conocido por sus predicciones financieras, entre ellas la del estallido de la burbuja tecnológica en el año 2000 o la quiebra del banco Lehman Brothers en 2008,* asegura en News.com.au. que un futuro colapso económico será causado en 2016 por lo que él considera el mayor problema de EE.UU: el exceso de impresión de billetes.

"Mi preocupación siempre ha residido en que, si imprimes dinero, dos grupos de personas son perjudicados: la clase media y la gente pobre", añade. 

Kiyosaki argumenta que si EE.UU. imprime billetes de dólares en exceso, se producirá una situación de hiperinflación mundial en la que el dólar tendrá un peso notablemente menor. Según él, de esta forma "EE.UU. se convertirá en la próxima Zimbawe", donde "con medio millón no se puede ni comprar pan".

Asimismo, Kiyosaki advierte que este mismo problema podría extenderse a Australia, Japón y la Unión Europea si el dólar se derrumba."_

Cuidadito con él, aunque escribe y dice cosas muy coherentes, el timing en que lo predica resulta ser nefasto para el que hace caso a su consejos, por ejemplo, entre el 2005 y 2006 tuvo su auge con el libro "padre rico, padre pobre", con lo cual su "tarea" fue buscar gacelas que se quedaran con los marrones inmobiliarios, inclusive llegué a ver cómo gente en 2010 quería seguir sus consejos inmobiliarios, hizo lo mismo con los MPs junto con Maloney, casualmente vivieron su auge entre 2011 y 2012, justo para pillar gacelas que comparan MPs, la mayoría lo hicieron, fue con la intención de "forrarse" rápidamente sin entender nada de MPs.

Si ahora comenta lo del 2016, intuyo que la percepción del "himbersó triunfadoh" es: "Si Kiyosaki dice que hasta el 2016 el dólar petará, entonces aún le queda un año de subida, como el último tirón de las subidas suele ser el más fuerte, entonces compraré dólares, cojo la subida de todo un año, me salgo justo antes de que baje y me forro. Encima lo puedo hacer apalancado 40:1 como lo dice mi bróker..."

Leed los link de Fernando, el de Chomsky es muy interesante, no es sólo dar la noticia, sino la manera de darla esperando un impacto favorable, incluso aunque el efecto sea negativo a lo que textualmente dice la noticia, las cosas no son lo que parece.

También tened cuidado con Clapham, lo que lee en un hilo va y lo cuenta en otros (a su manera), haciendo creer que son sus razonamientos.

Con lo de la NOK cantó bastante (y para mí es imperdonable), ya que jamás había dicho nada de la NOK hasta que leyó a Fernando, entonces soltó varios posts recomendándolas, la percepción de los foreros es que Clapham lo razonó, cuando hay más que pruebas de que es Fernando quien lo razonó y lo plasmó en el foro.

Yo creo que Clapham no tiene la vida que dice tener, ni mucho menos que los razonamientos sean de él.

Sacando algo positivo a esto, la actitud de Clapham, es un claro ejemplo sobre la manipulación y las personas que quieren hacerse con méritos que no son de ellos (como el de la noticia de Kiyosaki). Si esto sucede en un foro, imaginaros la relevancia que tendría si se hiciese a gran escala.

Aunque sinceramente, prefiero a tíos como Clapham posteando esas cosas, que trolles negacionistas sin fundamento.

Como final, me gustaría añadir que hay varias razones porque esto no ha petado y una de ellas (la cual es muy poderosa para mi punto de vista) es la actuación de los llamados "Sicarios Económicos"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhaG8LhG00o

El tema es que antes había mucha grasa y carne que cortar, pero ahora han llegado al hueso y es más difícil utilizar este método para seguir con es BU

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer me deje un país FUNDAMENTAL para entender cómo puede funcionar el Oro en condiciones casi "extremas": Ucrania...

"Ilustremos": 

1 de Enero de 2014: 9,922.2493 vs 18,448.4141 actuales... En su moneda: Hryunia ucraniana.

Bueno, me imagino que los más anti-metaleros no podrán argumentar nada contra lo que es más que EVIDENTE y es que el Oro es de largo la mejor forma de preservar Patrimonio y, sobre todo, a LARGO PLAZO y cuando las condiciones no son las más "favorables". Ya he dicho que suelo ser bastante bueno con los "números" y éstos parece que me dan la razón en cuanto a mis "percepciones"... Por cierto, en la Plata no he observado el mismo comportamiento que en el Oro, aunque tampoco he profundizado en el estudio, pero parece que está bastante claro que el Oro tiene la consideración de "dinero", mientras que en la Plata puede que esté pesando más su carácter industrial, pero -repito- que no he hecho un estudio equivalente en la Plata al que he hecho con el Oro.

Por cierto, he estado leyendo noticias sobre el estado económico de Ucrania y de pena... Han espoliado ese país a niveles que parece incomprensible que la ciudadanía no se haya dado cuenta. Quizás, en algún momento toque ese tema.

Y dejo estas noticias:

- CÓMO EL DESPLOME DEL PRECIO DEL PETRÓLEO PUEDE DESTRUIR A LOS GRANDES BANCOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- India y Rusia firmarán acuerdos de cooperación militar durante la visita de Putin | Rusia | RIA Novosti

- LBMA scraps GOFO after two more banks head for exit

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2014 at 10:12 ----------

Excelente comentario. Refinanciado, y esta tarde/noche incidiré sobre lo que acertadamente apuntas. Amigo, te notaba a faltar por el foro... Espero que todo te vaya bien. Por cierto, seguimos con el mismo "timing" en los comentarios... je,je,je.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (7 Dic 2014)

Excelentes aportes todos. Mención especial a ladrillofilo (muy bueno el link de Unai), las “reflexiones” de Refinanciado, los resúmenes semanales de meliflua y la sabiduría bolsistica de Paketazo. Me dejo a más de uno, seguro. Pero escribo esto rápido ya que mi tiempo es un recurso valioso. Más que el oro y he de rentabilizarlo con un sobreesfuerzo en formación, como castigo a mi dejadez durante los años en los que me creía el cuento de que esto iba siempre para arriba y siempre habría trabajo y dinero para el que lo quisiera.
Este hilo es el único con el que me queda la sensación de no perder el tiempo totalmente. Debe de ser muy bueno, porque de momento no nos han colado ningún troll para animar el cotarro.

Si algún día fernandojcg decide dejar de dedicar su tiempo a mantener el espíritu de este hilo, pues bueno... todo tiene su principio y su final. Y, los que habramos querido, habremos aprendido bastante de las interesantes aportaciones que se dan aquí constantemente. 

Me ha gustado mucho lo que ha dicho refinanciado sobre Kiyosaki. Llevo tiempo queriendo ponerme con los libros de este hombre, ya que dice cosas muy coherentes e interesantes (como bien dice Refinanciado). Lo que me ha tirado para atrás para empezar con él, es el tufillo a “autoayuda” que tienen sus libros.
Cada vez detesto más la autoayuda. Considero que no es mas que una muestra de la infantilización a la que está sometida la sociedad occidental.

#fernandojcg. Leyendo tu comentario se viene a confirmar una vez más que el oro es un excelente seguro para conservar el valor de nuestro “dinero”.
La plata debería ir detrás del valor del oro. Con lo cual debería de ser una inversión casi tan buena como el oro. Pero claro, eso suponiendo que la lógica funciona en un mundo tan “manipulado” como el actual.
Ahora mismo estoy arriesgandome a que la tendencia bajista del oro siga su curso para meterme a adquirir algunas onzillas según vaya viendo como transcurre el 2015. De momento, me entretengo con alguna silver oz con premium, ya que siguiendo esta misma lógica la plata debería también bajar.

Se dice que con el avance de la tecnología no es necesario ya ningún soporte físico para el dinero. Pero, personalmente, creo que lo que ha hecho ha sido facilitar el movimiento del dinero y con el las trampas fiduciarias. La tecnología se ha usado para trampear y prolongar la agonía encubierta en la que está la economía mundial.
Esto lo saco a colación porque en el episodio 685 de Keiser Report (Keiser Report en español: El Estado despilfarra nuestra riqueza (E685)), entrevistan a Eric Hunsader, fundador del NANEX. Hablan de bolsa, de lo infladísimo que están todos los valores, etc. Y una cosa que me llamó mucho la atención: según analisis del tal Hunsader, *el 25% de los valores de cotización se anulan antes de que se hagan públicos. Lo llaman “suplantación” y dicen que su objetivo es engañar a los mercados.*

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas respecto a Kiyosaki y que hago extensible a algunos "gurús" de la Economía y también de "prestigiosos" analistas metaleros que son muy "aplaudidos" por este foro y que NO en este hilo. En cualquier caso, es bueno leerles, "contrastar" y después consultar a nuestras "percepciones"... A Kiyosaki ya lo "retrate" en su momento por muchas cosas y que ahora no vienen al caso.

Mira, el tema de la NOK, al igual que el CHF, lo traje yo a este hilo hace tiempo, pero es que esa "recomendación" la vengo haciendo desde el anterior foro donde escribí y de eso pueden dar fe los foreros que me siguen desde aquellos tiempos... ¡Ojo! que en aquel foro esa MISMA "percepción" la tuvimos varios de los que escribíamos allá y, la verdad, es que había gente con gran talento. En cualquier caso, como decimos por aquí son "habas contadas", y no hay ningún "secreto" en ver algo que para algunos nos resulta evidente...

Hombre, clapham, cuando está por la "labor" es un tío interesante y a mí me divierte leerle... Evidentemente, cambia mucho de opinión, vamos que es como el "tiempo": unos días "lluvioso", otro "soleado" y así... Ahora bien, sus comentarios suelen llevar en ocasiones mucha "lógica". En lo personal, creo que SI tiene suficientes vivencias personales y otra cosa puede ser su riqueza "material", pero ese es otro asunto y que sólo le incumbe a él. Al menos, por aquí ha pasado siempre con respeto y no como algún "metalero"... Me quedo con esa actitud.

# Rattus: Hay gente que necesita "autoayuda", pero lo ideal es llegar a tener la mente "limpia" para poder decidir por sí mismo en cualquier momento y circunstancia, pero eso es harto complicado y más en los tiempos que corren... ¿No te parece?

Mira, Rattus, a mí me gusta escribir, aportar información y debatir, pero también me gusta estudiar e investigar, especialmente en mi materia favorita: la Historia. Y eso requiere mucho tiempo y este hilo me lo retrae... Por otro lado, es raro que haya durado tanto en este foro, pero bueno por algo será y supongo que sé el seguimiento que tiene este hilo y lo respetado que es. Por tanto, de momento, hay motivos más que suficientes para seguir, aunque llegará el momento en que acabaré valorando otras cosas... Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta lo que algunos esperamos que va a suceder en el futuro cercano es interesante seguir manteniendo el "espíritu" del hilo y si alguno saca "provecho" de lo que explicamos por aquí, pues "miel sobre hojuelas".

Rattus, sé que puede parecer un exceso de soberbia, pero la verdad es que soy un tío bastante "leído" y con una amplia cultura y formación intelectual, de manera que cuando intento o quiero "demostrar" algo busco aquello que sea difícil de rebatir. Un buen ejemplo es lo que expuse ayer y hoy sobre el valor del Oro y la devaluación de las monedas. ¡Ojo! es una simple "pincelada" de un trabajo más "profundo" y que, de momento, está en el "tintero"...

Históricamente, la Plata siempre ha ido detrás del Oro. Un ejemplo: en el mundo árabe siempre se habían considerado "dinero" siete Materias Primas y la primera era el Oro y la segunda la Plata... Por cierto, leí hace poco el montante que pagó en "dinero" Cartago a Roma como idemnización al final de la II Guerra Púnica: 10.000 talentos de PLATA, unos 260.000 kgs... Por tanto, hubo tiempos en que la Plata fue el "dinero" más aceptado y "común"... y no solamente en la Antigüedad. Ya conoces los "Duros del Mundo"... ¿No?

Lo que comentaba es que el Oro se ve hoy más como "dinero" que la Plata, pero lo he mirado a nivel de este año y tampoco he "profundizado" en la medida que lo he hecho en el Oro.

Respecto a Unai, fue "menda lerenda" el que lo trajo a este foro, al igual que a otros muchos de los que aquí nadie había oído hablar. Personalmente, me gusta mucho en sus análisis del Oro, pero en la Plata me quedo con los míos. Otros analistas muy buenos son Llinares y Vargas... Tampoco hay que irse al extranjero para encontrar gente muy interesante.

Y, antes de terminar, cualquier decisión a corto plazo debiera tener presente lo apuntado por paketazo: si hay una QE europea es posible que el Euro se devalue bastante más. Por tanto, cualquier corrección antes de la decisión de Draghi (¿Enero 2015?) debiera considerarse y en este caso parece obvio que sería mejor entrar en el Oro que en la Plata, aunque lo ideal serían los dos MPs y también los otros (Platino, Paladio...).

¡Ah! lo que he observado entre el Oro y la devaluación de las monedas es también un adelanto de lo que vendrá: cuando se revierta la situación la devaluación del USD puede ser brutal, pero parece que para eso aún queda algo de tiempo y si andamos por aquí ya lo iremos comentando.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

- Belgium Investigating To Repatriate All Gold Reserves


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Dic 2014)

Fernando: el tema de Kiyosaki es muy extenso, daría para hacer un hilo "bastante gordo", a mi lo que me mosquea es que su supuesta riqueza demostrada es en base a vender libros y; uno de los factores imprescindibles para su éxito fue el marketing, la empresa a la que contrató para ello le hizo un "simpa" en toda regla declarándose en quiebra cuando ésta lo denunció, encima lo vendio como una estrategia de éxito.

Respecto a Clapham, pues no sé que decirte, tanto odio y sentimiento de inferioridad oculto, no me inspira nada de confianza, tienes razón en que tiene buenas aportaciones llenas de sentido común, cualquiera puede decir o escribir que eso de "ama a tu prójimo como a ti mismo" pero muy pocos (realmente muy pocos) pueden decirlo y vivirlo.

Repondiendo a tu duda, pues realmente me va excelente, gracias, que eso de excelente es que las cosas siguen marchando como siempre, seguimos currando, los peques en el cole y la salud es buena.

La verdad es que lejos de "amargarme" al saber cómo está el patio, es decir, el venir a este magnífico hilo y aprender de vosotros e informarme con los links y demás info que ponéis, el efecto que tiene en mí es valorar más lo que tengo, disfruto los paseos con la familia, el ver a los míos habitualmente, las buenas comidas y bebidas que puedo permitirme, incluso una buena ducha con agua limpia me hace sentir como si fuera la última (por cierto, muy buen link lo de Sao Paulo) y la disfruto.

En resumen, me siento muy vivo y valoro cada cosa que puedo disfrutar a precio "regalado" es decir, a precio fiat.

Y no amigo, no he dejado de venir al hilo, lo que pasa es que son tantas aportaciones vuestras últimamente, que el intentar seguiros me resulta muy difícil responder. 

Rattus, me halagan tus palabras, es verdad que el no "haber estudiao" antes pasa factura muy alta a los que no estan al día (entre los cuzles me incluyo).

Pero como dicen: hay más tiempo que vida. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## nando551 (7 Dic 2014)

Ya tenemos la 2ª parte de la entrevista al responsable del comite antimonopolio del oro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvKNd8EIp0M&index=1&list=PLI4i0AYCbfZucIRNd-TIDdhKskBfZ8mVv


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, no está de más recordar que de ti partió la idea de crear este hilo... así que te considero "coautor" del mismo.

Me alegro de que las cosas te vayan bien, es decir "normales". Tu comentario me ha recordado a un ex-alumno mío y al que vi recientemente. Era el clásico "self man", pero siempre excesivamente "cuadriculado" y "materialista" ("dinero") y me lleve una agradable impresión cuando lo observé bastante "cambiado", es decir más "despreocupado" de lo "etéreo" ("materialismo" extremo) y más preocupado de vivir el día a día. Le pregunté a qué se debía ese cambio y me dijo: "Estoy haciendo Yoga..." Pues, me pareció una excelente idea y que le había "humanizado" a nivel personal. Y tu comentario es un fiel reflejo de aquel momento y su paralelismo con tu vida: el saber "saborear" aquellas "pocas" cosas que dan sentido a nuestras vidas...

Evidentemente, cuando se entra por primera vez en un hilo como este, se ve el panorama muy pesimista, aunque sea un reflejo de la realidad, pero sabiendo que puede llegar, también sabemos que podemos ir "viviendo" lo mejor que podamos. Y si llegan esos "malos tiempos", pues tendremos los "deberes" hechos y otra cosa es si van a servir o no, pero eso ya es "harina de otro costal"...

Hombre, Refinanciado, Kiyosaky a mí NUNCA me pudo servir por la simple razón de que yo no creo en la autoayuda "financiera"... Además, él mismo se autodefine como un "pésimo escritor, pero un buen vendedor de libros" y eso es algo incomprensible para quien tenga cierta formación cultural e intelectual y aquí cada cual sabe lo que sabe... ¿No te parece? Además, una vez le leí hacer suya una frase que pertenecía en realidad a... ¡Séneca!

SI, Refinanciado, últimamente han venido a colaborar nuevos conforeros de gran nivel y a mí también me cuesta seguirles, ya que son BUENOS y las respuestas tienen que ser más elaboradas. Y es que aquí, en este hilo, intentamos hacer comentarios lo más completos posibles, no como por ahí que "pontifican" desde una o dos líneas... ¡Misería cultural!

Nada, amigo, hasta que tú quieras volver por aquí.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (7 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Belgium Investigating To Repatriate All Gold Reserves




otro que pide repatriar su oro? :8:

se esta cociendo algo gordo ,,, y nosotros aquí de cháchara,,,

---------- Post added 07-dic-2014 at 22:12 ----------

históricamente cuantas veces ha pasado que varios países hayan querido repatriar el oro Fernando?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... timi: si las "chácharas" habituales fueran como en este hilo, quizás las cosas serían más "lógicas" y normales en este mundo. Realmente, al Poder siempre le ha interesado que la población piense lo "justito", sino "problemas" seguros...

Bueno, lo que está sucediendo con el Oro es una "consecuencia" y que da que "pensar"... Esa "consecuencia" se desmarca totalmente de la situación geopolítica mundial y que es la más complicada actualmente, por tanto da que pensar "doblemente"... Probablemente, se están preparando para algo "fuerte" -no sé si llamarlo "colapso financiero"...- en el terreno económico-financiero. O también que una escalada geopolítica no va a proteger el Oro en territorio "amigo" y puestos a elegir, mejor en CASA...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Dic 2014)

Tengo una pregunta, ya hemos hablado a veces de esto aquí, pero esta vez es más concreta...

-En caso de confiscación de mm.pp. por parte del estado Español, pensáis que sería oro, uoro y plata?

Segunda pregunta y no menos importante, clapham lo ha comentado alguna vez, el tema de pagar con tarjeta bancaria y no en mano los pedidos que uno hace, deja un registro.

-Cómo podemos saber que llegado el momento, la tienda o tiendas donde hemos comprado, no rebelarán nuestras posesiones y direcciones?

Quizás roza la paranoia, pero cuanto más seguro, mejor.


----------



## timi (7 Dic 2014)

en su momento se hablo de esta posibilidad , y parece que insisten ,,,, 

MEDIOS RUSOS REVELAN QUE EL DERRIBO DEL MH17 EN UCRANIA FUE UN COMPLOT PARA ASESINAR A PUTIN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


y Ladrillofilo , aquí un paranoico mas ,,, estaré atento a las respuestas

sigo buscando el tema de los detectores , pero no encuentro nada , si alguien tiene alguna referencia en fechas o hilos en los que se hablo,,,,

gracias


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Dic 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Sunday <a href="https://twitter.com/nytimes">@NYTimes</a> includes moi &amp; others in important article called &quot;The Golden Age.&quot; <a href="http://t.co/FXpEerTNNU">http://t.co/FXpEerTNNU</a>. Elites are signaling. Get ready.</p>&mdash; Jim Rickards (@JamesGRickards) <a href="https://twitter.com/JamesGRickards/status/541678057590112256">diciembre 7, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Quedaros con el Elites are signlaling. Y que el artículo recoge las últimas noticias de repatriaciones referendums etc. 
Y bueno, que es el NYTimes


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: En este hilo ya traté este tema y no hace tanto... En España ha sucedido en varias ocasiones y la última vez fue durante el Gobierno Republicano de Negrín, en 1937, en el llamado "Decreto de Nacionalización de Divisas y Oro". En mí opinión, en primera instancia sería el Oro y en la Plata dependería de otros factores, aparte del monetario, es decir si tuviera un valor que le pudiera dar, por ejemplo, un Peak o para ser más "conspirativo": la eliminación del dinero "físico"... Aunque ésto último ya sería más bien "rizar el rizo"...

Hoy en día, las autoridades tienen los medios para seguir el registro de las compras con tarjetas y, además, a partir de determinadas cantidades ya se solicita el DNI, por tanto... Creo que en Alemania, si sabes comprar poco a poco, diluyes ese riesgo y, aún así, yo recomiendo tener factura de la compra.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Dic 2014)

Plunger at Goldtent

Podéis echar un ojo a ese artículo? Es algo largo, pero me gustaría ver opiniones.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 00:11 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: En este hilo ya traté este tema y no hace tanto... En España ha sucedido en varias ocasiones y la última vez fue durante el Gobierno Republicano de Negrín, en 1937, en el llamado "Decreto de Nacionalización de Divisas y Oro". En mí opinión, en primera instancia sería el Oro y en la Plata dependería de otros factores, aparte del monetario, es decir si tuviera un valor que le pudiera dar, por ejemplo, un Peak o para ser más "conspirativo": la eliminación del dinero "físico"... Aunque ésto último ya sería más bien "rizar el rizo"...
> 
> Hoy en día, las autoridades tienen los medios para seguir el registro de las compras con tarjetas y, además, a partir de determinadas cantidades ya se solicita el DNI, por tanto... Creo que en Alemania, si sabes comprar poco a poco, diluyes ese riesgo y, aún así, yo recomiendo tener factura de la compra.
> 
> Saludos.



El tema es que ya llega tarde lo de Alemania :fiufiu:
Esto sería para las próximas compras.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Así por encima es factible lo que comenta ese artículo... Ahora bien, esos $700 en el Oro son "complicados" de ver y SI, probablemente, el "papel" pudiera llegar ahí, pero me temo que el "físico" tendría "otro" precio y muy por encima...

Es curioso porque hemos pasado de los "míticos" $1050 de Goldman Sachs a esos $700 que cada vez se comentan más en los medios estadounidenses.

Conocida es mí posición bajista en el corto plazo, pero también hay que vigilar mucho las divisas y ya hay comentarios míos con ejemplos muy "explicativos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (8 Dic 2014)

Por si queréis entreteneros pongo esta nueva miniserie de 6 capítulos que no está mal:



> Descripcion
> 
> Título original: Klondike
> Año: 2014
> ...



.


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: En este hilo ya traté este tema y no hace tanto... En España ha sucedido en varias ocasiones y la última vez fue durante el Gobierno Republicano de Negrín, en 1937, en el llamado "Decreto de Nacionalización de Divisas y Oro". En mí opinión, en primera instancia sería el Oro y en la Plata dependería de otros factores, aparte del monetario, es decir si tuviera un valor que le pudiera dar, por ejemplo, un Peak o para ser más "conspirativo": la eliminación del dinero "físico"... Aunque ésto último ya sería más bien "rizar el rizo"...
> 
> Hoy en día, las autoridades tienen los medios para seguir el registro de las compras con tarjetas y, además, a partir de determinadas cantidades ya se solicita el DNI, por tanto... Creo que en Alemania, si sabes comprar poco a poco, diluyes ese riesgo y, *aún así, yo recomiendo tener factura de la compra*.
> 
> Saludos.




y si la compra es entre particulares?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Vidar: Gracias por el aporte y los iremos visionando dado lo que tenemos disponible en la TV... Además, se corresponde a una época muy interesante y donde el esfuerzo personal era muy importante para sobrevivir en unas condiciones que debemos procurar que no vuelvan... Por otro lado, aprovecho para saludarte y desear que todo te vaya bien dentro de lo que hay.

# timi: Siempre habrán "recursos": lo compré en unas subastas de Internet y no has guardado los recibos y se entona el "mea culpa"... A uno le pueden robar, lo puede haber perdido, no recordar dónde lo ha "escondido" y un largo etcétera... Lo que hay que hacer dentro de un Plan "X" es contemplar todas las posibilidades que se pudieran dar.

Yo, timi, tengo muchas compras efectuadas a particulares, por ejemplo a otros foreros, pero soy un coleccionista y tiene su sentido, así que yo no tengo porqué saber dónde se encuentran y quiénes eran los vendedores. Imagina el trabajo que tendrían para rastrear todas las compras efectuadas por Internet y es que se centrarían en las más importantes. En cualquier caso, en el hilo anterior, ya demostré cómo muchos americanos evadieron de esta forma la confiscación americana de 1933...

Dejo un par de enlaces. El primero es de D. Roberto Centeno y lo he colocado también en el principal. Desde luego, es demoledor y como a mí me gusta: con "números"... Y el otro enlace incide en lo que venimos comentando por aquí. Hay que aclarar que esos "ricos" no se refieren a aquellos que tienen un cierto Patrimonio, sino a los MUY GRANDES y que encima no pagan un puto "duro" de lo que tienen... Los impuestos están para las CLASES MEDIAS y encima -los muy memos...- se las quieren cargar...

- Tres años de Rajoy: deuda, empobrecimiento y corrupción - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

- El estancamiento de los salarios aumenta la brecha entre ricos y pobres según la OIT

Saludos a todos.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Los impuestos están para las CLASES MEDIAS y encima -los muy memos...- se las quieren cargar...



Hola Fernando. No es ningún kontrasentido. Renunzian a la aportazión de la mal llamada klase media porke las nezesidades tutelares del estado serán irrisorias una vez muerto y enterrado el estado del bienestar. El nuevo tratado UE/USA deja las infraestrukturas sanitarias a la altura de los zulos del banko malo: A wevo para k korporaziones privadas se hagan kon ellas y su gestión por 4 txavos.

*@ vidar*

En la nueva miniserie ( kreo k es ésa,la vi ayer de refilón) sale Jak London komo personaje, en un simpátiko intento de imbuírle zierta legitimidá. Si alguien kiere saber del oro y su influenzia en la kondizión y aktos humanos, lo k yo rekomiendo es la lektura de sus obras ,referentes de la fiebre del oro usana del XIX. Varias de ellas,relatos kortos absolutamente magistrales k se leen en una tarde.

*@timi* // El límite a 2500 neuros es para tratos en los k una de las partes sea empresaurio. Las kompras kon faktura nominativa ( k es la k interesa para reduzir plusvis futuras ) no son anónimas...y k nadie dude de k si el oro se konfiska, el fisko patrio dispondrá ,previamente a la suelta de sus sabuesos, de toda la fakturazión metalera en su base de datos, desde un puto soberano de 200 pavos. Hoy en día, la komunikazión obligatoria se reduze a las kompras anuales *a un mismo proveedor* de más de 3.000 pavos.

Saludos. El hilo, kada vez más jugoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: En cierto modo, no deja de ser un "contrasentido"... La "espita del gas" ya está abierta y sólo falta que "alguien" encienda el mechero... Yo sigo creyendo que eso llegará y "ellos" lo están "menospreciando" en la "lógica" estúpida que están siguiendo. Tiempo al tiempo...

De "peque" leí a Jack London y ya leo bastante al cabo del día... Recrear la vista y el "tarro" me vendrán bien con esa serie que ha aportado Vidar.

En España, ya queda CONSTANCIA de la compra a partir de los 1000 Euros. Que haya o no comunicación de la misma dependerá de si las autoridades lo solicitan y llegado el caso ya lo creo que lo harán... Manda cojones que uno no sea libre de utilizar su dinero como le plazca, bueno si es para tabaco, alcohol, protistutas y "otros" menesteres no hay problema... Vamos, el colmo de la desfachatez.

SI, el hilo va muy bien y tampoco es tan complicado cuando la gente está por la labor de "construir"... Quizás, si ese hubiera sido el "sentir general" las cosas serían "diferentes" en el país.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (8 Dic 2014)

En lo que estáis hablando de requisaciones, facturas, etc, yo aconsejaría que siempre con factura o contrato de compraventa por el tema de aduanas sobre todo o para poder venderlo en un sitio serio (internacional) bien y legalmente.

Y en físico pero en custodia offshore, temo más a los cacos de a pie que a los gobiernos ya que se verá venir y para ese día puedes tener tu oro en Suiza por ejemplo sin que puedan tocártelo.

Otra opción cómoda son los ETFs pero convertibles a físico, no los típicos de mínimo lingotes de 400 oz., los hay desde monedas de 1 oz. eligiendo la moneda (krugers, etc), No en bankia desde luego 

.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

Otro gestor de Banca para ricos, en este caso de ING, ha aparecido muerto, 52 años, gestor de fondos para clientes ricos..... suena como muy raro que tantos gestores de banca jóvenes mueran por todo lo largo y ancho del planeta,


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> En lo que estáis hablando de requisaciones, facturas, etc, yo aconsejaría que siempre con factura o contrato de compraventa por el tema de aduanas sobre todo o para poder venderlo en un sitio serio (internacional) bien y legalmente.
> 
> Y en físico pero en custodia offshore, temo más a los cacos de a pie que a los gobiernos ya que se verá venir y para ese día puedes tener tu oro en Suiza por ejemplo sin que puedan tocártelo.
> 
> ...



yo temo mas a los gobiernos,,,,


----------



## Dev-em (8 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Otro gestor de Banca para ricos, en este caso de ING, ha aparecido muerto, 52 años, gestor de fondos para clientes ricos..... suena como muy raro que tantos gestores de banca jóvenes mueran por todo lo largo y ancho del planeta,



Pues a mi me recuerda , y es una comparación cogida por los pelos , a una de esas pelis de faraones de Egipto , en la que el arquitecto de la pirámide muere para mantener el secreto de en que cámara secreta están enterrados el faraón y su tesoro.

No se si era en "Sinhue el egipcio" o en "Tierra de faraones" las dos películas muy antiguas.

Un Saludo.

P.D.
Seguro que se le ha ocurrido a más de uno , como no paran de echar el tráiler por la tele de la ultima peli de Ridley Scott , esa en la que Chistian Bale hace del Moises bíblico.......


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, amigos:

# Vidar: Me congratulo que, al menos, hoy hayas salido de tu "letargo", aunque imagino que poderosas razones habrás tenido. Lo digo porque Vidar es un auténtico Goldbug y, aunque él ya sabe que diferimos en muchas cosas, para mí siempre es interesante conocer su opinión. Además, lo considero un buen amigo...

Respecto a lo que comentas es lo más "lógico", pero en un contexto "normal", y tú ya sabes que yo voy bastante más allá... En cualquier caso, cuanto más "legal" se tenga todo pues mucho mejor, aunque eso no quita para que haya que seguir lidiando con el peor vampiro que ha dado este país: MONTORO... Menudo GHDLGP... A mí me hace "gracia" cuando se habla de la gestión de los "socialistas" cuando no hay comparación posible con este impresentable y repito una vez más: un GHDLGP...

Vidar, con mundo "vivido" y afan de aventura, tampoco hay muchos "problemas": El Oro y la Plata siempre tendrán "mercado" con o sin factura en el mundo árabe, latinoaméricano, asiático... El Africa "negra" la dejo de lado y es que ahora no es el momento de "perderse" por allí y tampoco me apetece... El mundo es muy grande y presenta muchas posibilidades y, por cierto, aprovecho para saludar a un conforero que me escribió ayer y que sabe de lo que hablo: anda allá por donde Jeuscristo debió perder la "alpargata"...

Respecto a los comentarios de meliflua y Dev-em, ciertamente es bastante "sospechoso" lo que está ocurriendo con las "extrañas" muertes en bastantes personajes vinculados al mundo financiero. Para mí no es nada "raro", ya que por aquí no tenéis ni idea de lo que está ocurriendo en EE.UU.: allí están "pelando" a bastantes "disidentes", ya sean activistas -incluido de Internet...- o vinculados a organizaciones como, por ejemplo, la "Asociación del Rifle"... Supongo que todo debe estar más "interconectado" de lo que podamos imaginar, bueno NO para algunos que ya tenemos "cansado" el "tarro" de pensar por nuestra cuenta...

Y ahora os dejo una noticia que tiene su evidente "gracia"... Hasta no hace nada, todo eran "brotes verdes", que por cierto nadie veía, pero bueno eso "decían"... Y ahora resulta que hay una "superabundancia" de Petróleo. ¿Por qué esos SUBNORMALES no dicen la auténtica VERDAD?

- El crudo, cerca de mínimos de 5 años ante la superabundancia de reservas Por Investing.com

Y hace unos minutos a $67,45. El USD "barriendo" a la NOK, cosa que me la hace más interesante y el Indice del Dólar a 89,41. Niveles a VIGILAR: 90,08 y luego el más importante, el 91,51...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: En cierto modo, no deja de ser un "contrasentido"... La "espita del gas" ya está abierta y sólo falta que "alguien" encienda el mechero... Yo sigo creyendo que eso llegará y "ellos" lo están "menospreciando" en la "lógica" estúpida que están siguiendo. Tiempo al tiempo...
> 
> *Me refiero a k despreziar los ingresos de la "klase media" está en el guión kastuzo ,pues ese grupo está amortizadito para ellos y fuera del perfil sozial futuro : los k disponen...y los k tragan*.
> 
> ...



Saludos..............


----------



## Los últimos españoles (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo un par de enlaces. El primero es de D. Roberto Centeno y lo he colocado también en el principal. Desde luego, es demoledor y como a mí me gusta: con "números"... Y el otro enlace incide en lo que venimos comentando por aquí. Hay que aclarar que esos "ricos" no se refieren a aquellos que tienen un cierto Patrimonio, sino a los MUY GRANDES y que encima no pagan un puto "duro" de lo que tienen... Los impuestos están para las CLASES MEDIAS y encima -los muy memos...- se las quieren cargar...
> Saludos a todos.



Buenos días a todos.
#fernandojcg Eso de que se exprime a las clases media y que los ricos “de verdad” no pagan impuestos es algo que cualquiera que se haya preocupado de informarse un poco sabe. Los que se leen los pasquines de su líder “intelectualoide-economistadesalon” de turno, pues se creen lo que haga falta sin razonamientos y sin pruebas. Pero en mi caso(y el de muchos que andan por aquí ), cada vez que sale un socialisto o un pablemita diciendo la cantidad de cosas que el estado va a dar a los “más desfavorecidos” me pongo a temblar, porque todo eso va a salir de una clase media a la que tengo la suerte de pertenecer (aún...) y de la PYME para la que trabajo. La cual tiene la suerte (de momento) de no haber sido aplastada por la represión financiera estatal y por las grandes empresas externalizadas que trabajan con ventajas fiscales que suponen una competencia desleal.

Si eres rico, no cotizas en España o te las arreglas para pagar menos. Si eres un profesional cualificado capaz de levantarse 60k € al año, se supone que eres lo bastante bueno en lo tuyo como para que te contraten en otro país y hacienda no te quite un 47% (REFORMA FISCAL: Los tramos de renta pasan de siete a cinco y baja el gravamen para todos | Economía | EL PAÍS). Otra cosa es que se viva de los contratos públicos, etc. Con sueldos y “concesiones” que trabajan fuera de la realidad económica y social.

Lo que comenta #esseri sobre que las clases medias ya no serán necesarias para las élites en un futuro es cierto, pero discrepo en que ese sea el motivo principal del saqueo y destrucción al que están siendo sometidas. La principal razón es que los gobernantes no tienen ni idea de economía real, de lo que es el trabajo y de los mecanismos para ganar dinero.
Los políticos son funcionarios que nunca han trabajado en la “vida real”. ¡Ojo!, no estoy realizando ningún ataque contra los funcionarios. De hecho hay muchos que realizan muy bien la tarea que se les ha encomendado, porque sino fuera así la sanidad, policía e incluso muchos ayuntamientos funcionarían peor que en Uganda.
Me estoy refiriendo a esos funcionarios, hijos de papa, salidos de estirpes de funcionarios que la cosa más parecida a una empresa que han visto jamás es la de un primo suyo que vive de concesiones públicas. Esta gente cree que el dinero público no es de nadie y que para llenar las arcas del estado basta con subir los impuestos.
El mejor ejemplo que tenemos de esto es nuestro presidente del gobierno. Un registrador de provincias, cuyo único merito ha sido sacarse unas oposiciones y medrar, al estilo de un funcionario decimonónico, en un partido político. ¿Qué diantres puede saber ese personajillo sobre la clase media?, ¿sobre recortar gastos en una empresa?, ¿sobre generar ingresos?, ¿y especialmente sobre ganarse la vida en general y crear “riqueza” en particular?.
Pero sobre todo... ¿cuando ponen a este (o a Zapatero o a cualquier otro) delante de Angela Merkel o de Obama (no digamos ya delante de Putin) que va a hacer salvo cagarse en los pantalones?.


*Volviendo al oro*. He reflexionado sobre lo de la inminente QE europea, que debería llegar.
Es cierto que esto debería provocar una devaluación del eypo con respecto al $. Pero también es cierto que la inyección de “droga” en los mercados (el españolito/euroborrego de a pie no va a ver un € de esto, para variar) ha provocado bajadas en las materias primas. Por otro lado, en 2016 hay elecciones presidenciales en EEUU y puede que Obama no pueda permitir que la ilusión de prosperidad de la economía norteamericana baje el ritmo. Con lo cual le tendrá que dar samba a la impresora hasta esas fechas. ¿Quién sabe?
Haya elecciones o no, la lógica de las burbujas y esquemas ponzi dice que los yanquis van a tener que darle matraca a la fabricación de billetes hasta que esto reviente.

Este último rollo viene porque uno llega a la conclusión de que es prácticamente imposible saber cuando es el mejor momento para comprar chatarra brillante. ¿Lograrán parchear el sistema hasta que el oro baje a 700$? ¿Si lo hacen habrá suficiente metal físico para los demandantes, mas cuando hemos visto que cuando los precios del oro y la plata bajan de unos niveles la demanda se dispara? Ahora mismo hay posts en el hilo oficial de la plata de mexicanos a los que les cuesta encontrar libertades para comprar (!)
Lo mejor que se puede hacer, en mi modesta opinión de roedor, es comprar en la medida que uno pueda aprovechando bajadas puntuales para comprar algo “de más”.

Los que compran metal lo hacen con la creencia de que un día el sistema fiduiciario entrará en una “crisis” temporal, el papel se devaluará, pero que lo “físico” seguirá teniendo un valor “inviolable” por la economía ponzi.
Dicho de otra manera:
precio de pack de 6 latas de atún en Carrefour: 2,50€ o 0,42€/lata - precio de oz silver de necho: 17,90€
1 libertad: 17,9/0,42 = 42 latunes.
Es un calculo muy aproximado, porque hay que descontar el IVA, que salvo la adquiera un particular en mano, se nos va a pagar menos que un vendedor profesional, etc.

La cuestión es que un metalero, tiene la creencia de que en caso de desastre inflacionista o catastrofe económica, esa onza va a valer, al cambio fiduiciario, más que lo que cuesten 42 latas de atún.
Aparte que, desde la última cumbre del G-20, los bancos están obligados a respaldar los derivados (basura financiera) con los depósitos de sus clientes (trabajo y esfuerzo real).


----------



## Aro (8 Dic 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> hizo lo mismo con los MPs junto con Maloney, casualmente vivieron su auge entre 2011 y 2012, justo para pillar gacelas que comparan MPs, la mayoría lo hicieron, fue con la intención de "forrarse" rápidamente sin entender nada de MPs.



*Why Invest In Gold and Silver: Robert Kiyosaki's Precious Metals Advisor (part 1 of 3)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=257SoYlFTGE
Nov 30, 2008

*richdadgold.com : Create Your Own Fort Knox*
May 7, 2009

*ALL BOOMS BUST! Words of Caution from Robert Kiyosaki*
Jun 23, 2005



> Lately, I have been asked if we are in a real estate bubble. My answer is, "Duh!" In my opinion, this is the biggest real estate bubble I have ever lived through. Next, I am asked, "Will the bubble burst?" Again, my answer is, "Duh!"
> ...
> Rather than holding cash in the bank, Kim and I have been holding our excess cash in gold and silver bars.



Robert Kiyosaki All Booms Bust


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, Rattus: El tema político vamos a dejarlo de lado, ya que me imagino que tenemos "percepciones" totalmente diferentes en cuanto a los "colores" y entiendo que nos enfrascaríamos en un debate que no llevaría a ningún lado, ya que yo lo tengo muy "claro" y no sé tú, pero supongo que lo tendrás "complicado" a la hora de votar en las próximas elecciones generales. En fin, mejor "pasamos" y es que de la Política nacional prefiero tratar lo "justito" en este hilo, sino acabaríamos ensuciando algo que ha costado mucho que llegara a donde lo ha hecho... Supongo que me entiendes, ¿No?

En lo que estamos de acuerdo es que en la dirección político-social del país no se ha podido hacer peor, pero desde luego la económica es de "traca". En mí empresa ya se habría despedido a estos "impresentables" desde hace tiempo y somos una simple Pyme...

Rattus, el mejor momento para comprar algo siempre es que el producto te convenza, el precio también y tener la "pasta"... Lo del "timing" es muy complejo, pero hilos como este pueden ayudar a "afinar" en el corto plazo.

Lo que me comentas tiene bastante "lógica", pero tengo serias dudas. Por ejemplo, el Dow Jones en MAXIMOS HISTORICOS en el segundo año del "Ciclo de los Presidentes", por tanto una fuerte y clara divergencia HISTORICA, así que ahora mismo no lo veo... Y los Demócratas lo tienen IMPOSIBLE para salir en las próximas elecciones americanas de 2016 -mí "año"...-, aunque aún les queda enmendar algo que entiendo ya es IMPOSIBLE... Igualmente, para los Republicanos.

Hombre, Rattus, tenemos "comparativas" del valor de los MPs en situaciones complejas y un buen ejemplo lo tenemos hoy en el poder adquisitivo que tienen en los países con sus monedas fuertemente devaluadas. También tenemos muchos más ejemplos históricos y con ver lo qué sucedió en España durante el año 1937 y sucesivos...

Pero, vamos que la "inversión" en MPs no es incompatible con las de latas de atún, caballa, etc. Yo, al menos, lo hago...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2014)

Interesante este último arreón del foro, en concreto es muy jugoso ver vuestras aportaciones respecto al tema del oro y su "posible" incautación.

Si al final, estamos "acojonados" por los albanokosovares, y el oro se lo van a llevar los de siempre.

Cuando se comenta que el oro siempre con factura y capacidad de demostrar su procedencia...muy bien, pues cogemos y le decimos al funcionario de turno:" mi oro proviene de la desintegración de una estrella como todo el que existe"

En cuanto al tema de que te lo requisen en un futuro momento de inestabilidad política y económica...ya ha pasado en otros lugares, y solo es requisable lo que es rastreable.

Si te quitan un kilo de oro y te entregan un pagaré a cambio de que llegado el día se te devolverá, estás tan jodido como Alemania y su repatriación dorada.

Si te preguntan dónde está el oro que compraste, siempre puedes decir que otros vinieron antes y se lo llevaron, o que lo donaste a la iglesia y a los pobres, o que lo dejaste delante de la sede del PPPSOE para que se financiaran...

Quiero decir con esto, que es más fácil requisar una propiedad casa, piso, tierra, vehículo, dinero de cuentas, que requisarte 1000 onzas de plata, por evidentes motivos. ¿puede pasar?, lo que cabría preguntarse es lo que no puede pasar.

Luego comentáis lo de las grandes fortunas, y sus inversiones en oro. 
Sí, hay grandes fortunas invertidas en oro desde el principio de los tiempos, sin embargo "lo vi en la TV y no recuerdo en cual" , las últimas décadas el maná de acumulación de riqueza para las grandes fortunas son los diamantes. Poco espacio, valor mantenido, fácil trasporte, fácil de ocultar, y en los bolsillos llenos de piedras de más un kilate habría más valor que todo el oro y plata que podamos juntar los del foro en una vida.

Hace años escribí una reflexión, dónde planteaba si era más valioso un kilo de oro o un litro de agua potable. Cuanto habláis de latas de atún entendemos que hay prioridades básicas: 
1º estar vivo
2º aire para respirar
3º agua para hidratarnos
4º comida para sobrevivir
5º techo, ropa,...
...

El oro tardaría en aparecer en esa lista, pero tampoco quiero llegar a no necesitarlo, o que su valor sea el de un vaso de agua, no por el oro, eso es lo de menos, si no que llegada una situación de ese tipo, quizá lo que preferiría es una pistola cargada con una sola bala.

Admito que en cuanto a posibles expropiaciones, el oro se llevaría la palma, y quizá la plata pudiera pasar más desapercibida, es algo interesante cara una futura toma de decisiones.

Buen hilo, cuando entré en este foro llevaba tiempo leyéndolo, pero cada día lo valoro más, deberían pasarlo a papel y encuadernarlo.

Buen lunes.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

Acabo de terminar de leer un artículo bastante interesante, todo va al hilo de las cuantiosas pérdidas que se están produciendo tanto en los bonos como en elos derivados asociados al petroleo. 
Pero los "too big to fail", pretenden que, por ley, las perdidas en las que incurran por las inversiones en derivados, u otras herramientas financieras, sean soportadas por los contribuyentes, es decir, el esclavo-ciudadano de a pié. Para ellos esto es genial, es una apuesta sin riesgo, si ganan se quedan con los beneficios, si pierden las paga el contribuyente, jajajajajajaaj permitidme que me ría. Así juego yo también.

Por daros unos datos, para que ser conscientes de las cifras que estamos moviendo, la deuda americana, "oficial" asciende desde este mes a 18 BILLONES CON B DE DOLARES. Los cinco grandes bancos manejan en derivados mas de 40 BILLONES, CON B, DE DOLARES CADA UNO:

JP MORGAN: 68 BILLONES

CITIBANK: 61 BILLONES

GOLDMAN SACHAS 57 BILLONES

BANK OF AMERICA 55 BILLONES

MORGAN STANLEY 44 BILLONES

Es decir, que en estos momentos, con estos grandes bancos expuestos tanto en bonos como en derivados asociados al mercado del petroleo, si ellos pierden, pierden todos los americanos, los lobbys financieros están presionando tanto a congresistas como a senadores para que esta propuesta sea Ley.

Saludos a todos


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

El PIB mundial es 70 Billones de $ aproximadamente.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 15:54 ----------

Lo cual quiere decir que entre esos 5 bancos acumulan un apalancamiento en derivados de 284 BILLONES DE $, más de 4 veces el PIB mundial??? Si en el 2008 eran demasiado grandes para caer, en qué se han convertido ahora? ahora son todavía más grandes.


----------



## Aro (8 Dic 2014)

No estarás mezclando billones USA con billones europeos?

Me parece excesivo los derivados que pones.


----------



## Vidar (8 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante este último arreón del foro, en concreto es muy jugoso ver vuestras aportaciones respecto al tema del oro y su "posible" incautación.
> 
> Si al final, estamos "acojonados" por los albanokosovares, y el oro se lo van a llevar los de siempre.
> 
> ...



Las medidas preventivas a tomar se llevan años debatiendo por este foro, pero ninguna es general, tienen que ser a medida de cada uno y por que uno diga una cosa puede no valer para todos aunque si para otro en situación similar, por lo que conviene hacerse la estrategia razonada uno mismo con sus cantidades, sus puntos fuertes y flacos, sus percepciones, etc.

En cuanto a mi "letargo" es por que estoy bastante ocupado, leo todos los días a ratos de 5 min., doy mis thnx, pero no me queda tiempo para escribir. 

.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2014)

Aro dijo:


> No estarás mezclando billones USA con billones europeos?
> 
> Me parece excesivo los derivados que pones.



Si los datos son traducidos de paginas USA es probable que tengas razón. Billón USA es lo equivalente a 1000 millones.

Un saludo


----------



## Los últimos españoles (8 Dic 2014)

Bueno fernandjcg, dudo que nos llegásemos a pelear por los colores políticos ya que no soy fan de ningún color en concreto. Tengo más o menos claro lo que pediría a un gobierno, pero no defiendo a ningún partido. A quien votar lo veo complicado, pero si que se seguro a quien no voy a hacerlo.
Peor veo que, por ejemplo, estamos de acuerdo en que Montoro está llevando al ciudadano de a pie y a los pequeños empresarios a presiones insostenibles. Una “represión financiera” que cada vez se acerca más al nivel de las pesadillas bolivarianas con las que intentan asustar a los potenciales votantes de Podemos.
Solo quería aclarar esto. Tras lo cual intentaré no tocar más política nacional.

Se que antes me he enrollado un poco con el posible precio del oro, los QE y los atunes. Pero eso solamente es un intento de darle una explicación a todo lo que está pasando con los precio de los metales, la deflación que debería ser inflación, pero que al final será inflación de verdad, etc.
Nos están mandando previsiones, no ya de que el oro se ponga a 800$/Oz sino de 700$/Oz. ¿Esto qué es? ¿Un intento real de hundir el precio del oro, haciendo entender que esa reliquia barbara jamás volverá a tener el valor histórico de antaño debido a que la tecnología la ha dejado obsoleta ? ¿O es un decirnos: gacelillas no compréis aun que esta caro, esperad a que baje que entonces ya lo habremos comprado todo nosotros y no quedará nada?

Cuando no os leía veía las cosas más claras. Pero la información, las preguntas que nadie en los massmedia plantea, el descubrimiento de como se mueve el mundo sueltan las amarras del pensamiento al individuo. El cual tras un periodo de melancolía en el cual le abruman las verdades sobre el funcionamiento del mundo se siente más libre que nunca. Maduro al percibir la verdad, sin el atontamiento de la anestesia de las cómodas mentiras.

Estoy con Refinanciado en que hay que disfrutar lo más posible de cada momento de la vida. No hay que ser un dejado, pero el pensar solamente en el futuro hará que nunca vivamos el presente.



meliflua dijo:


> Pero los "too big to fail", pretenden que, por ley, las perdidas en las que incurran por las inversiones en derivados, u otras herramientas financieras, sean soportadas por los contribuyentes, es decir, el esclavo-ciudadano de a pié. Para ellos esto es genial, es una apuesta sin riesgo, si ganan se quedan con los beneficios, si pierden las paga el contribuyente,
> [...] los lobbys financieros están presionando tanto a congresistas como a senadores para que esta propuesta sea Ley.



Veo que tu también te has fijado en esto. Un par de páginas más atrás fernando puso un enlace sobre esto. Al parecer en el G20 se ha llegado a un acuerdo para aplicar esto, lo cual es gravísimo. Latrocinio puro, duro y sin remilgos.
Reenlazo:New G20 Rules: Cyprus-Style Bail-Ins To Hit Depositors AND | Silver Phoenix



> Rather than reining in the massive and risky derivatives casino, the new rules prioritize the payment of banks’ derivatives obligations to each other, ahead of everyone else. That includes not only depositors, public and private, but the pension funds that are the target market for the latest bail-in play, called “bail-inable” bonds.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

Aro dijo:


> No estarás mezclando billones USA con billones europeos?
> 
> Me parece excesivo los derivados que pones.



Digo bien BILLONES ESPAÑOLES, TRILLONES USA, lo he traducido a nuestros números, en el enlace pone TRILLONES DE $, osea la pera

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 17:50 ----------

New Law Would Make Taxpayers Potentially Liable For TRILLIONS In Derivatives Losses

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 17:53 ----------

y os dejo este otro enlace, las señales indican futuras correcciones en el mercado de valores

'Near Perfect' Indicator That Precedes Almost Every Stock Market Correction Is Flashing A Warning Signal


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2014)

creo que es correcto Meliflua , con estas cantidades el fiduciario pierde cuantificación,,, y con ello su fe.


----------



## Aro (8 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> digo bien billones españoles, trillones usa, lo he traducido a nuestros números, en el enlace pone trillones de $, osea la pera
> 
> ---------- post added 08-dic-2014 at 17:50 ----------
> 
> ...



la ostia........


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

RATTUS_:Esto va más allá todavía de que los depósitos y los fondos de pensiones formen parte de la estructura de capital del banco, tema que como bien dices ya habíamos debatido atneriormente. Si anlacizais los datos del enlace, por ejemplo JP Morgan, ante un montante de 68 BILLONES de apalancamiento en derivados, tiene una estructura de capital toal, contando todos sus activos, algo superior a los 2,5 Billones, ante un default, solo se cubriría el 4% de su apalancamiento. 

Lo que ellos pretenden ahora, es, aparte de que los depositos y demás activos respondan, que esos fallidos los asuma el Estado, es decir, aumentando la deuda.

Miralo y saca tus conclusiones.-


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Definitivamente, se me hace "imposible" seguiros... Así que iré dando mí opinión y debatiré cuando pueda, ya que aquí cada vez hay más nivel y eso es bueno para el hilo. Además, los que andamos por aquí buscamos la REALIDAD y no la que nos "dicen" y que es manifiestamente ENGAÑOSA y FALSA...

# Rattus: Tú y yo somos personas razonables, de manera que difícilmente discutiríamos por Política, ya que ambos creo que tenemos la mente bastante "despierta"... Además, yo también estoy muy lejano de los "colores" tradicionales y a mí lo que me interesa es el mantenimiento de estos pilares: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. Y, en el fondo, me da lo mismo quien gobierne mientras se consiga esto a unos niveles "aceptables". A veces, Rattus, los "extremos" tienen más cosas en común de los que ellos piensan, pero mientras no sepan ver más allá seguirán peleándose con estupideces... Mientras, los demás "colores" más "moderados" aprovechándose de la ineptitud de la gente: y es que quien no gobierna decentemente debiera dejarse de votar automáticamente. Hay que ser "ciudadano" y tener concepto de "país" para buscar el beneficio conjunto de una Sociedad. Fijaros en Suiza... un auténtico FARO.

Respecto al Oro está claro que determinados "poderes" quieren hundir su precio y, sobre todo, que la gente tenga la percepción de que es una "reliquia bárbara" y que no tiene más utilidad que la "ornamental"... Menudos SINVERGÜENZAS. Y que sigan "tirándolo" y que yo y muchos no le haremos "ascos"...

# meliflua: Tus datos son bastante correctos. Para "complementarlos" dejo dos interesantes artículos. Traigo en esta ocasión una entrevista muy interesante a Susana Martín...

- Rebelion. “La economía monetaria está completamente fuera de control”

- ¿Pueden los derivados equivaler a 9 veces la economía mundial? - Blogs de Perlas de Kike

# timi: ¿FE? Si hay un "huevo" y buena parte del "otro"... ¿No ves que somos una minoría los que lo vemos CLARO? Bueno, los que "ejecutan" también y ya les va bien así... Por eso mismo, se precisan "cambios" urgentes en la Sociedad y a nivel mundial, sino estos CABRONES nos van a llevar a un "callejón sin salida" y ya sabemos cómo acaba eso...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

os dejo este otro enlace muy interesante

SEGÚN UN ANALISTA FINANCIERO: NOS ACERCAMOS A UN “GRAN EVENTO” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Bueno, meliflua, lo que enlazas es la misma "reflexión" que yo he hecho al final de mí último comentario... Y al "callejón sin salida" no hace falta darle "nombre"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

Fernando, mires donde mires, algo huele muy mal, muchos libre-pensadores de todos los colores, estan avisando de que algo gordo va a ocurrir, llegados a este punto hay que empezar a enlazar muchas noticias "conspiranoicas" y no conspiranoicas que venimos sacando de internet desde hace años. Y me refiero a los campos FEMA, a la militarización de la policía, a la creación de ciudades refugio para ciertos privilegiados, etc etc. 

Donde vamos? Algo huele muy mal, esto se está precipitando a unas velocidades de vértigo, y las tensiones contra Rusia no son nada buenas-

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 20:21 ----------

En cuanto a por qué el oro esta tan ninguneado este artículo nos da alguna idea

Why Wall Street And Governments Hate Gold: Smackdown Of Willem Buiter’s Blithering Babble | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

Aunque eso que nos dicen ya lo sabíamos, el oro es KRIPTONITA para el sistema financiero actual.

Este otro va de mentiras gubernamentales, como el gobierno USA ha mentido a su gente desde tiempos inmemoriables, ahora, nos seguirá mintiendo para iniciar la WWIII porque cada vez pienso que ellos lo que realmente buscan es un enfrentamiento abierto contra Rusia e involucrarnos a todos en el reset mundial pero a la tremenda.

The Big Foreign Policy Lie: The War Party Couldn’t Rule Without It | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, putabolsa: "Esto" SI que va a pesar mucho en el "desenlace" final... Ahora bien, que el detonante o la "excusa" sea "otra" también es muy PLAUSIBLE...

Por cierto, fuertes caídas a estas horas en el Petróleo y el Gas... En cambio, al Oro le va bastante bien... $1204.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 20:50 ----------

# meliflua: Lo "mío" es la Historia Militar... Bien, te dejo un enlace que "complementa" lo último que has colocado...

- El ataque a Pearl Harbour y la trama secreta

Saludos.

Hola, nekcab: Ya está corregido... Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# meliflua: Lo "mío" es la Historia Militar... Bien, te dejo un enlace que "complementa" lo último que has colocado...
> 
> - www.paralibros.com/passim/p20-suc/pb2041.aph.htm
> 
> Saludos.





Navegador dijo:


> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /passim/p20-suc/pb2041.aph.htm was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS) Server at Paralibros y Medios Port 80




.....................


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Ya está corregido, pero por si alguien no quiere volver atrás, lo enlazo de nuevo...

- El ataque a Pearl Harbour y la trama secreta

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 21:11 ----------

Ja,ja,ja... Esto os va a GUSTAR...

- Insiders Looted Gold Worth $200b from South African Reserve Bank - henrymakow.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2014)

El oro no parece querer perforar el fibo que lo podría bajar a la cota de los 1000$. Lleva una pelea estas ultimas semanas en la cota de los 1200$ Oz, y no pueden tirarlo de momento.

Puede que ese exceso de liquidez en el sistema que se mencionó aquí hace unos días, sobre todo el $, se esté volviendo contra ellos mismos. 

Ahora mismo a lo que le deberíamos tener más miedo, no miedo, pero si precaución, es a la depreciación del €.

Hablo desde la perspectiva de inversión, y de este foro en concreto. A nivel competitividad/país, nos beneficia, pero para comprar oro o metales (importar productos referenciados en $), nos perjudica inversamente.

Hoy la bajada de los índices USA pueden desviar dinero hacia posiciones defensivas largas en oro (hablo en papel), lo que hace subir ese spot, o al menos evita que baje.

Hago hincapié de nuevo en esos mínimos vistos en el oro, si los "iluminati" pretenden tirarlo por debajo de los 1000$ deberán sacarse algo de la manga, he intentado averiguar lo que, vendiendo inestabilidad no lo van a lograr, tirando los índices bursátiles tampoco, bajando el precio del crudo puede que sí.

En la ecuación que tira a la baja el precio del oro creo que está agotando sus variables...los gestores pueden ver mucho más lejos que nosotros, y como ya comenté, el volumen del DOW y del S&P de los últimos dos años es de lo más ridículo jamás visto en una subida tan prolongada en el tiempo. 

Si el S&P pierde el mínimo de la ultima corrección,(S&P 1860), apresuraros a posicionaros si no lo habéis hecho ya, pues el ciclo alcista de los índices USA puede invertirse. Es algo que todos sabemos llegará, y pronto. Yo esperaba al menos que estos índices se mantuvieran arriba hasta las alecciones presidenciales 2016 USA. Pero muchos republicanos poderosos pueden hacer cambiar la tendencia de todo un índice si se les antoja necesario anticipadamente para enrarecer elclima, y eso puede ser el desencadénate de el final de los demócratas.

Ya sabemos que los republicanos son más amigos de zanjar disputas usando al tío Sam si es preciso, y si no es preciso, se hará todo lo posible para que lo sea (prefiero gobernando a un mal Obama, que a un buen Bush).

Al grano:*Si el S&P se vuelve bajista, las alternativas de inversión se reducen, los bonos ya no interesarán, el sector inmobiliario menos, los derivados empiezan a atufar, y el tema de las commodities puede ser muy subjetivo (papel o físico cuando se pueda)*

No podemos perder de vista las pistas, y no olvidéis que todo, absolutamente todo está movido por la política, así que en año electoral puede pasar de todo, dependiendo de si se han cansado de los demócratas y sus políticas.

*La caída que se trae el petróleo es de todo menos normal, y una buena pista*

Un saludo y espero que las cosas no se adelanten en el tiempo.


----------



## Aro (8 Dic 2014)

LA segunda parte del programa tiene debate sobre el patrón oro:

Economía Directa 6-12-2014 Episode: http://www.ivoox.com/alfombra-roja-para-ricos-economia-directa_mf_3825224_feed_1.mp3

Esto de Casey Research:

7 Questions Gold Bears Must Answer
http://www.caseyresearch.com/cdd/7-questions-gold-bears-must-answer


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: En relación a la parte final de tu comentario, te dejo esto...

- El crudo baja otro 4%... y Morgan Stanley avisa de que puede caer a los 43 dólares - Noticias de Inversión

Ya están "moviendo ficha"... ¿"Apostamos"?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (8 Dic 2014)

fernando, yo eso no lo sabía, me he enterado hoy, los Americanos lo sabían todo, permitieron que ocurriera, permitieron que murieran sus conciudadanos, todo por intereses ocultos de Elite.

Y lo de Ucrania que te parece? A mi otro montaje para desestabilizar, arrinconar a Rusia y ..... dios dirá cual es el siguiente paso.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 22:04 ----------

Me refiero a lo de Perlharbour


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> fernando, yo eso no lo sabía, me he enterado hoy, los Americanos lo sabían todo, permitieron que ocurriera, permitieron que murieran sus conciudadanos, todo por intereses ocultos de Elite.
> 
> Y lo de Ucrania que te parece? A mi otro montaje para desestabilizar, arrinconar a Rusia y ..... dios dirá cual es el siguiente paso.
> 
> ...



Pearl harbor=Maine,esperemos que Europa no sea el próximo sacrificio de EEUU ante Rusia.


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> fernando, yo eso no lo sabía, me he enterado hoy, los Americanos lo sabían todo, permitieron que ocurriera,* permitieron que murieran sus conciudadanos, todo por intereses ocultos de Elite*.
> 
> Y lo de Ucrania que te parece? A mi otro montaje para desestabilizar, arrinconar a Rusia y ..... dios dirá cual es el siguiente paso.
> 
> ...





tienen experiencia al respecto , el 11s es un ejemplo mas,,,,


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya está corregido, pero por si alguien no quiere volver atrás, lo enlazo de nuevo...
> 
> - El ataque a Pearl Harbour y la trama secreta
> 
> ...



Dize k los krugerrands posteriores a 2010 tienen menos de una onza de oro ?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Bueno, hay tantas cosas que desconocemos... y es que la Historia hay que "cotejarla" e investigarla. No tienes ni idea de las "sorpresas" que depara. Quieres el "Jaque Mate" en el tema de Pearl Harbour: unos días antes del ataque japonés salieron los TRES portaaviones que había en la rada de Pearl Harbour para realizar "maniobras", es decir el USS Enterprise, USS Lexington y USS Saratoga... Y la pregunta del "millón": ¿Tan "lejos" estaban como para que su aviación no acudiera en auxilio de Pearl Harbour? Vamos, que está más claro que el AGUA... Elemento que les gusta mucho a los americanos para sus "aventuras" militares: Maine, Lusitania, Pearl Harbour, Golfo de Tonkin...

Hombre, lo de Ucrania está clarísimo... Si los mismos americanos han sido muy críticos con sus dirigentes respecto a la Crisis que han abierto en Europa a través de Ucrania. Desde luego, Yanukovich era un "impresentable", pero elegido democráticamente en las urnas y su destitución no hubiera sido aceptada internacionalmente si se hubiera producido en países como Portugal, Italia o España... Estamos de acuerdo, ¿No?

Y, antes de estos acontecimientos, las relaciones eran BUENISIMAS entre la UE y Rusia. Es más, Alemania era uno de los principales valedores en ese estrechamiento de relaciones y me resulta muy curioso el "giro" que está dando en su política exterior... Vuelve a ser el "pelele" de los americanos y parecía que Merkel se estaba "desmarcando", pero desde lo del Oro alemán más lo de Ucrania hay un evidente cambio de aptitud e inexplicable, puesto que la gran perjudicada, junto a Rusia, es precisamente Alemania.

Todo apunta a que los americanos están buscando "provocar" una reacción por parte de Rusia y el hipotético "campo de batalla" sería Europa, pero claro las "reglas del juego" NO las puede imponer y Rusia tiene una gran capacidad para dañar a los EE.UU. en su territorio, algo que sería "desconocido" para ellos... Hay que estar atentos porque estamos asistiendo a las "primeras fases" y que, de momento, son buscar una recesión en Rusia, desestabilizar a ese país por todos los medios y están en ello, pero también con los países que le son "afines"... Esta Guerra de Divisas, un Dólar "fuerte", Petróleo caído, etc. tienen por objeto, además de Rusia, a los Emergentes... 

En fin, eso es lo que yo veo y menos mal que en Rusia hay un tipo bastante "equilibrado" como es Putin, sino ya veríamos cómo estaría el "patio" en estos momentos...

Saludos.

Por cierto, meliflua, si te interesa este tema desconocido sobre Pearl Harbour te recomiendo el libro "Day of Deceit", de Robert B. Stinnett. Vas a "flipar"...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Dize k los krugerrands posteriores a 2010 tienen menos de una onza de oro ?



No sé, pero parece que "algo" hay de cierto...

- Krugerrand scandal rocks SA Mint - Times LIVE

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, pero parece que "algo" hay de cierto...
> 
> - Krugerrand scandal rocks SA Mint - Times LIVE
> 
> Saludos.



Tengo una pieza del 2014 y varias de los 80s y por curiosidad acabo de compararlas y pesar las en una balanza de precisión que tengo y el peso el idéntico. No es tan fácil rebajar la cantidad de oro siendo uno de los metales más densos del planeta sin variar la estructura física de la moneda.

Que conste que si existiera alguna tirada limitada con menos oro, no dudo que los poseedores de esas piezas verán revalorizadas sus monedas por su escasez...ya sabéis como va eso de la numismática. 

Indagaré algo más por la cuenta que me tiene.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo una pieza del 2014 y varias de los 80s y por curiosidad acabo de compararlas y pesar las en una balanza de precisión que tengo y el peso el idéntico. No es tan fácil rebajar la cantidad de oro siendo uno de los metales más densos del planeta sin variar la estructura física de la moneda.
> 
> Que conste que si existiera alguna tirada limitada con menos oro, no dudo que los poseedores de esas piezas verán revalorizadas sus monedas por su escasez...ya sabéis como va eso de la numismática.
> 
> ...



En el primer artíkulo, kreo k habla de un 5% menos de oro, NO de un peso inferior de la moneda.

*Edito :* te había leído a saltos y te había entendido mal. Mi frase anterior, a la papelera.

En fin, supongo k en los próximos días ,algo nos llegará sobre ésto.


----------



## 1974 (9 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # 1974: Bueno, cada cual es muy libre de opinar como estime más oportuno, pero entiendo que la "argumentación" que me presentas es un poco "floja" y te lo digo desde el respeto que me merecen todos los comentarios que intentan aportar. En fin, yo no pretendo "convencer" a nadie, pero te voy a matizar lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Buenas Fernando. Entiendo que mi argumentación te parezca floja, porque realmente no tengo pruebas. Supongo que si las tuviera, no estaría vivo escribiendo ahora.

Solo intuyo que el mercado, bolsas, materias primas, inmuebles, indicadores como inflación, etc. están bajo control absoluto de unas elites, que tienen herramientas para ello y que pueden mantener esa sistuación indefinidamente, no como en el pasado.

Son los que hacen que los papelitos que se imprimen en USA y la CE tengan un "valor" muy muy superior al que debieran y al contrario, que otros valores tangibles como los MP no tengan un "valor" tan alto como debería corresponder a esta situación, idem con petroleo, gas, grano, etc, etc...

Y por cierto, no entro en si el oro es mejor valor de reserva que otras opciones...

Ah y lo de las barricadas... como dije, obsoleto. Sobre todo desde que existe aviación...


----------



## Leunam (9 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, pero parece que "algo" hay de cierto...
> 
> - Krugerrand scandal rocks SA Mint - Times LIVE
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas, ese artículo es del 2012, en dos años algo más se sabrá.

Saludos
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# 1974: En fin, has expresado tu opinión y ahí queda. No me aportas nada que rebata lo expuesto y mucho menos tu comentario sobre las "barricadas" y pareces desconocer su "concepto" actual... Por cierto, desafortunada tu mención a la aviación y ésta -la militar- está para muchas cosas, pero desde luego NO para bombardear barricadas, y por otro lado lee un poco la Historia: las barricadas han sido bombardeadas desde sus inicios y con los mismos efectos... ¿Te dicen algo los cañones? En fin, allá tú con tus opiniones...

# Leunam: Supongo que el libro está para salir de "dudas"... ¿No? Lo resumido en el artículo debe proceder del mismo, así que los interesados en saber más deberían dirigirse a esa fuente y el autor parece bastante "sólido"...

Saludos.

- El Pentágono está fuera de control - Blogs de El GPS global

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ASÍ ABANDONA EL ORO LA RESERVA FEDERAL DE NUEVA YORK


----------



## meliflua (9 Dic 2014)

Buenos días:

Fernando, muy buenos los dos post. Como creo que todo está conectado en esta economía global, os enlazo este artículo que sigue profundizando en las terribles consecuencias que puede ocasionar la caída en los precios del petróleo, y en contra de lo que muchos piensan de que esta caída a quien perjudica es a Rusia, que si lo hace y mucho, vemos también lo mucho que influye en la economía Americana, dada su alta exposición al precio del petróleo.
En anteriores comentarios ya se indicaba como ataca directamente al mercado financiero, tanto los bonos como los derivados asociados al petróleo, donde los grandes bancos están metidos de lleno, en este podemos ver que millones de puestos de trabajo pueden estar en serio peligro de perderse, pues de continuar esta bajada de precios, las empresas se van a ver abocadas, en muchos casos, al cierre.
El sector energético emplea en EEUU a 9,3 m de personas, mientras que en desde 2007 en los estados que explotan el shale-oil han crecido en 1,36m de empleos, en los estados no afectos a esta industria se han perdido algo menos de 0,5 m de empleos.
Yo sigo pensando que esta guerra de precios en el mercado del pretoleo es el Evento Cisne Negro, siendo la primera ficha del dominó en caer, y que arrastrará inexorablemente al resto de la economía. 
Como dice el de Inteligencia Financiera Global, más vale que los que no hayan conseguido la repatriación de sus reservas de oro desde la Reserva Federal, lo hagan y no tardando, pues a lo peor cuando quieran hacerlo se habrá cerrado el grifo.

Anyone That Believes That Collapsing Oil Prices Are Good For The Economy Is Crazy


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2014)

@meliflua

Sólo un apunte, k me viene nada vez k veo tu firma.

Para una soziedá zombi y/o akobardada , tal vez lo k konsideras lastre sea, prezisamente, el katalizador oportuno. La esperanza blanka y tal...

Un saludo.


----------



## meliflua (9 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> @meliflua
> 
> Sólo un apunte, k me viene nada vez k veo tu firma.
> 
> ...



No se que decir esseri, mi opinión es que este sistema PONZI es insostenible, que en una crisis de burbuja de deuda, no se debe incrementar la deuda, y que la salida de este problema debería venir por una quita, o reset, global, y un nuevo sistema económico-monetario donde no se pueda generar dinero y deuda de la nada, con un respaldo de los depósitos del 100%.

Pero, por lo que estoy viendo, cada vez hay mas probabilidades que el sistema se rompa al estilo de la wwi y wwii, con las consecuencias que eso podría acarrear a un porcentaje altísimo de la población mundial.

saludos.


----------



## Joseplatico (9 Dic 2014)

Ciudad china obtiene energía mediante quema de billetes viejos - Terra USA


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> No se que decir esseri, mi opinión es que este sistema PONZI es insostenible, que en una crisis de burbuja de deuda, no se debe incrementar la deuda, y que la salida de este problema debería venir por una quita, o reset, global, y un nuevo sistema económico-monetario donde no se pueda generar dinero y deuda de la nada, con un respaldo de los depósitos del 100%.
> 
> Pero, por lo que estoy viendo, cada vez hay mas probabilidades que el sistema se rompa al estilo de la wwi y wwii, con las consecuencias que eso podría acarrear a un porcentaje altísimo de la población mundial.
> 
> saludos.



Ya.

Por éso digo k el kánzer de un kánzer... medizina.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Vamos, intentaremos ser más "optimistas" y no es descartable que se lleve a cabo algo que parece evidente: un "reset" y un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial... Mí estudio de Prospectiva no es tan "negativo" y es que deja abierta la "puerta" a esta posibilidad. Y, si nos adentramos en lo que salido de la última Cumbre del G-20, yo diría que eso se está planteando, aunque no "abiertamente"... Esto, claro está, de "producirse" sería a costa de los ciudadanos y, si es para mejor, pues tampoco sería tan importante, pero claro aquellos que ven un "problema" -que lo hay...- en Podemos, pues que se hagan a la idea de que eso es un "azucarillo" al lado de lo que se podría imponer desde el G-20. Y con una diferencia FUNDAMENTAL y es que ahí SI que hay PODER...

Dejo dos interesantes informaciones...

Vaya, vaya... No iba tan desencaminado cuando apuntaba a Turquía en uno de mis últimos comentarios... ¿No?

- IGR permite obtener intereses sobre el oro sin venderlo

Y esta es cuanto menos "curiosa" teniendo en cuenta la fortaleza actual del USD, aunque claro no deja de ser algo "transitorio"...

- ¿China y Europa preparan futura moneda mundial con el oro?

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2014)

Los metales están zumbando pero bien.

La verdad es k kon notizias de refuerzos patrios de oro, rumores de bóvedas vazías, akopio rusoasiátiko, bolsas-trampa en kualkier momento...kuesta pensar k la kotizazión se lanze a los mínimos k se kakarean desde algunos medios...

No kabe duda k el borreguerío no se entera ya no de metales,kreazión de konfeti monetario...sino ni sikiera de la peligrosísima espekulazión k se está koziendo kon el kombustible k mueve la koñomía mundial...pero kreo k a nivel del sektor ekoñómiko profesional ( asesores,fondos, himbersoreh privados...) ,los metales son ya una opzión valorable y, en mayor o menor medida porzentual de una kartera, algo a todas luzes rekomendable...es dezir, a esos niveles ( a mi vezina kamarera se la pela y le suena a txino ) , oro y plata son una opción al alza , aunke sea en unos mínimos...una opzión, y a eso iba toda esta txapa, " masifikada" ( en ésos términos ).

Aunke kualkiera sabe las montañas rusas txantxulleras a k la kotizazión puede ser ( o intentar ser ) sometida...da la impresión k difízilmente se estrellarán los metales en ese kontexto.

Kreo k hay un "suelo" de "opinión públika de iniziados" lo sufizientemente moska kon el pestilente txantxullo Fiat komo para k los metales bajen a los infiernos sin k nadie les etxe mano pa'wardarlos en la butxaka. Gente k deskonfía del papel y sus múltiples formatos sin meterse en "frikadas madmaxistas".

En fin,palomitax...pero ése salto kualitativo pareze estar ya dado. Puede no kedar mutxo para k los botones de los hoteles de lujo rekomienden komprar oro a sus akomodados klientes... :fiufiu: ... k los metales no anden muy lejos de los telediarios kastuzos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Hoy los MPs están descontando problemas que ya estaban AHI desde hacia tiempos: China, Grecia... El próximo año 2015 va a resultar "interesante" y ya no te digo el 2016...

Bueno, a los que ya vamos comprados el "ruido" de la cotización no nos inmuta apenas y si todavía queda margen de caída, pues si nos conviene ya lo aprovecharemos, de eso no tengas dudas... Y eso es lo que deben estar haciendo a estas horas algunas "manos fuertes"...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Hoy los MPs están descontando problemas que ya estaban AHI desde hacia tiempos: China, Grecia... El próximo año 2015 va a resultar "interesante" y ya no te digo el 2016...
> 
> Bueno, a los que ya vamos comprados el "ruido" de la cotización no nos inmuta apenas y si todavía hay margen de caída, pues si nos conviene ya lo aprovecharemos, de eso no tengas dudas... Y eso es lo que deben estar haciendo a estas horas algunas "manos fuertes"...
> 
> Saludos.



La kaída palpable haze 10 días se antoja ahora mismo bien más lejos...y,lo k kería signifikar: por enzima de ese "suelo de opinión públika" , k puede tener una solvenzia y terkedad, muy espeziales,muy sólidas...más difízilmente "puenteables" al aluvión de papel trilero ( k también tiene k agotar lo suyo a sus krupiers ).


----------



## paketazo (9 Dic 2014)

De momento todo normal. DOW y Nasdaq obligando a la subida de los metales por trasvase en el mercado de futuros, pero nada destacable. 

Oro en la orquilla de 1150/1300$ Oz mientras este ahí nada reseñable, solo movimientos de corto plazo .

Marcad el mínimo del S&P comentado ayer, ahí sí pasarían cosas interesantes.

Un saludo . Os leo a última hora.


----------



## meliflua (9 Dic 2014)

Fernando, en el post que ponías ayer del robo de insiders en el banco central de sudafrica, entre otras cosas decía que las guerras estan promovidas por la Elite bancaria, Roschild, Roquefeler, Morgan......, que se ha demostrado que los paises que han intentado implementar un sistema monetario con patron oro, sin fabricar dinero de la nada, con respaldo de los depósitos al 100%, funcionaron, y funcionaron bien, lo que pasó es que como no les interesa a los de siempre, te fulminan, te borran de enmedio y ponen a sus títeres corruptos que hacen lo que ellos quieren, y a los hechos me remito.

No se si esta vez, como no queda más remedio, se va a hacer con el beneplácito de la Elite del NOM.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 19:01 ----------

Interesante noticia, y los MPs subiendo, a mi esto me dice COMPRA COMPRA COMPRA

High-Yield Credit Crash Accelerates | Zero Hedge


----------



## meliflua (9 Dic 2014)

Otro artículo más, este un poco más extenso

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...n-bounces-30-year-below-2014-lows-stocks-dump

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 19:41 ----------

This Time Is The Same: Like The Housing Bubble, The Fed Is Ignoring The Shale Bubble In Plain Sight | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 19:47 ----------

The Mother Of All Bubbles Is In Its Final Blow-Off Phase | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 19:50 ----------

Habeis visto el panorama hoy? China, Japon, Grecia, Europa, Los bonos ......., 

Paketazo, cuando lo hayas analizado, danos tu opinión por favor.

Los MPs, subiendo con fuerza, Venimos de un minimo en la apertura del 1 de Dc de 14,50 en la plata, hoy ha tocado los 17,35$,

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Bueno, un día tocaré ese tema que propones, aunque ya lo he hecho en otras ocasiones, pero por "encima"... Vamos a ver, ponte a "pensar" un poco: ¿Cómo se está sosteniendo el actual Sistema monetario mundial? Pues, es evidente: se llama "amortización" de finanzas a través de las guerras... Observa la cantidad de conflictos abiertos desde la abolición del Patrón Oro en 1971 y cómo se están intensificando en los últimos tiempos. Hasta ahora, para Occidente no eran tan "preocupantes", pero ya empiezan a asomar a nuestras fronteras... ¿No?

Para los que nos dedicamos a la Geopolítica hay unas "pautas" que denotan un "patrón" y, de momento, han conseguido que las grandes potencias no se vean involucradas muy directamente, pero ahora parece que han cambiado las "tornas" desde el conflicto abierto en Ucrania/Crimea y que puede comprometer la seguridad de Rusia... En fin, en estos momentos, la situación geopolítica mundial es muy delicada, aunque a corto plazo creo que la tienen "controlada" y más adelante lo veo muy "complicado"...

No es ningún "secreto" la involucración en los conflictos bélicos por parte de los Rothschild, Rockefeller y demás ralea. Además, esto viene de muy lejos en el tiempo...

Sin embargo, te diré que hay un movimiento muy importante este año y que se debe considerar en su justa medida: la casa de los Rothschild ha trasladado su sede de Londres a Hong Kong... Y de ahí mí "desconfianza" hacia China y que ya tenía antes de lo que ahora comento...

La subida de los MPs no hay que darla como un "cambio de tendencia", al menos de momento... Viendo lo que ha pasado hoy en las Bolsas tiene su explicación y creo que Grecia tiene mucho que ver en ello... Allí la Bolsa creo que ha caído un 13% y, curiosamente, hay que remontarse a ¡1987! (Año "negro" en las Bolsas mundiales...) para ver algo semejante en ese mercado de valores. Así que no echemos aún las "campanas al vuelo"...

En el Oro todavía hay resistencias importantes: $1251,70 y $1396,10... Y un auténtico "cambio de tendencia" vendría con la ruptura con volumen de los $1464,30. Supongo que paketazo estará bastante de acuerdo con este análisis.

Lo que SI me ha sorprendido y MUCHO es el fuerte alza experimentado por la Plata. Y eso demuestra lo "manipulado" que está el mercado. ¿Que ha "cambiado" en nueve días para ese brutal cambio en el precio? Lo dicho: una MANIPULACION que APESTA...

Por cierto, curiosa la vuelta del S&P 500, aunque yo hoy he movido una pequeña parte de mis Planes de Pensiones a ese índice y es que espero algunas caídas en el mismo, aunque para darse la vuelta conforme nos acerquemos al "Rally de Navidad" y supongo que también esperando el "efecto Draghi"... Ya veremos.

Y, antes de terminar, volviendo a los Rothschild pienso que éstos "pollos" y el FMI andan por caminos "opuestos"... Lo que sucedió con Dominique Strauss-Kahn fue muy "evidente" para aquellos que estamos acostumbrados a intentar "interpretar" los acontecimientos...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (9 Dic 2014)

*meliflua* he leído rápido lo que has aportado, y no olvides que nos encontramos ante artículos de opinión, amparados en datos, es cierto, pero los datos son interpretables de muchos modos.

Hay que ser fríos en todo lo que leemos, y no podemos envenenarnos con que los acontecimientos se precipiten antes de tiempo, o que nos laven el cerebro cuatro iluminados (aún que puedan tener toda la razón).

Siempre digo que cuando surgen prisas por tomar decisiones, generalmente estas se tomarán mal, o en el mejor de los casos medianamente mal.

El día del referéndum suizo todos esperábamos una bajada más o menos notable, sucedió y acto seguido tuvimos un buen rebote que dura hasta hoy. Todos comentamos que era probable que fuéramos a los 1250$ Oz $ , nada ha cambiado en el aspecto técnico del oro.

El € sin embargo, se trae una bajista respecto al $ interesante, veremos dónde se estabiliza, pero en el pasado la zona de 1,19€/$ han sido buenas.

Cuando se habla de la burbuja tanto en mercado de bonos como en el de acciones americanas, no puedo negarlo, a la vista de todos está. Pero no olvidéis, que en la época de las .com allá por el 2000 esto fue mucho más exagerado (me refiero a la burbuja bursátil), y tampoco paso al final nada (se arruinaron unos cuantos y... punto.com)

Recuerdo casi como si fuera ayer a Enron, WorldCom, ya hace menos como "jodieron" a los accionistas de GM, como les dieron a los de AIG, y bueno...los bancos quebrados...¿se acabó el mundo?, no, solo unos cuantos cadáveres como siempre.

¿Ahora?, hay que intuir lo que tenemos y con eso sacar unas pautas: Se pretende bajar el petróleo por un tiempo a mínimos ¿Qué tenemos con eso?...abaratamos costes de producción de manera directamente proporcional a la bajada, la industria (casi toda), se beneficia de la bajada y aumenta la competitividad y por lo tanto la producción (plazo mínimo de un año con precios del crudo bajos)

El motor de la industria no es el oro, es el oro negro...vemos una mano negra por parte de la OPEP, y su guerra abierta contra el fracking. Pero nosotros vemos una mano negra que pretende hundir la economía Rusa. ¿Cuál es la buena?

puede que las dos y puede que ninguna. De momento a la vieja Europa, con excepciones la bajada del precio del crudo con un tiempo razonable la hará más competitiva.

La bajada del € también nos hace más competitivos a la hora de exportar, pero nos fastidia a la hora de importar, pero como el grueso de la importación es energía, y esta ha bajado pues de cine.

Centrándonos en el oro, yo ahora mismo solo veo un rebote técnico, que mientras no me confirme una ruptura por arriba de 1º 1250$ y sobre todo 1300$, pues no me dice nada más.

Pensad que la inflación esta estancada desde hace meses, y eso al oro no le beneficia, pues ahora con la bajada del crudo, es posible que los precios se estanquen todavía más (con una deflación servida, nos tenemos que fijar ahora el crecimiento del PIB comunitario)

No podemos perder de vista ese PIB comunitario, pienso que en marzo del 2015 salvo "debacle" podríamos tener buenas noticias...no, no me llaméis loco, es de libro. Y si obtenemos un crecimiento decente (estaremos lejos de aquel 3% del 2006), pero al menos invertiremos la tendencia del 2012 y 2013 con tasas recesivas.

No veo de momento ese "fin del mundo", en 2016 me da más miedo que el 2015, pero eso sí, en el 2015 las bolsas podrían darse un batacazo del copón si no son capaces de sujetarlas artificialmente, pero un batacazo sano para estabilizar el PER de los índices a un ratio más coherente. (hablo de un -20% como poco), y eso sí puede beneficiar a nuestro metales, pero tampoco exageradamente.

Un saludo

*EDITO PARA ADJUNTAROS UN GRÁFICO RAPIDO QUE ACABO DE TIRAR*

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## meliflua (9 Dic 2014)

por hoy termino con este artículo que sigue con el mismo tema de hoy

The Essence of Fiat Destruction


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2014)

Hola, Paketazo: Dejo un par de artículos que os interesarán a todos...

Este es un artículo de opinión muy interesante en relación al Petróleo...

- Las causas del desplome del petróleo - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Y hay un analista que particulamente me gusta seguir y del que ya he colocado bastantes artículos en el hilo: Ambroise Evans-Pritchard. Lo que nos cuenta a continuación es muy "preocupante"...

- Dollar surge endangers global debt edifice, warns BIS - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ni que nos leyeran... Este artículo que enlazo va en la misma línea que comentaba ayer paketazo...

- Impacto del desplome del petróleo en las acciones y bonos - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 09:34 ----------

Otro interesante artículo...

- Desinflación, petróleo, euro y materias primas, claves para 2015 | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2014)

Por cierto, si alguno de vosotros pretende buscar un rebote en el petróleo a corto plazo, que use el ETF denominado con el ticket UCO, es con diferencia el que mejor replica al subyacente y tiene una larga trayectoria en el mercado.

No recomiendo invertir en ETF, futuros o cualquier tipo de derivado ahora mismo, y menos si es apalancado. No obstante como sé que muchos estáis interesados en el tema os dejo esa herramienta para que la miréis y la valoréis. 

Cuando un índice, acción, etc. cae a plomo como le está pasando al petróleo, es muy complicado encontrar un lugar claro de entrada. Yo mismo hace nada pensaba que no perdería los 70$ y puse orden en UCO, y me barrieron un stop de perdidas rapidísimo...y menos mal.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.

*Edito*: Visto lo visto y por increíble que pueda parecer dado lo comentado por aquí, no me extrañaría que la mejor inversión para el 2015 sea cambiar cromos de € por cromos de $

Gracias por esos artículos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Ahí os dejo otro buen artículo y ¡Gracias! Ana por enviarlo...

- La especulación del fracking y la confiscación de depósitos

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Dic 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Ahí os dejo otro buen artículo y ¡Gracias! Ana por enviarlo...

- La especulación del fracking y la confiscación de depósitos

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Esto que nos cuenta no hace sino ratificar lo que venimos diciendo en este foro desde hace tiempo, primero ellos, luego ellos, y si queda algo, pues para ellos también. Por eso sigo insistiendo, en el banco solo lo justito para hacer frente a los pagos domiciliados, lo demas, a buen recaudo, en lo que quiera cada uno, oero lejos de estos lobos, que lo único que quieren es robarnos nuestros ahorros que nos han costado sangre sudor y lágrimas conseguirlos.

Hoy he leido bastantes artículos, no he colgado ninguno, pues es redundar en lo que hablamos todos los días, lo más interesante puede que ya desde 1996 se venía gestando la invasión de Irak y Siria, que el 9/11 fue un atentado de falsa bandera, que desde 2005 se viene gestando desde los mismos lobbys neocons americanos el intento de desestabilizar a Rusia y por ende a los BRICS, pues ven peligrar la soberanía del -TODOPODEROSO DOLAR- enfin, mas y mas de lo mismo. Vivimos en un mundo Orweliano donde la guerra es paz, la libertad es esclavitud y la ignorancia fortaleza. Como decia alguien en uno de los muchos artículos que he leido.

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Te dejo un interesante artículo sobre el 11-S. En cualquier caso, yo lo tengo muy "claro" y, en su momento, aporté mucha información sobre el tema, aunque no en este foro, sino en otros...

- 11 de septiembre: ¿Una operación que se organizó desde adentro o una operación del Mosad?, por Laurent Guyénot

Y otro interesante artículo y que va en la línea que comentaba ayer...

- Los 10 cisnes negros de Saxo: Llega la hora de ajustar cuentas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2014)

Os veo algo pesimistas con estos aportes últimos.

Miradlo por el lado bueno, estas navidades ir al pueblo a ver a la familia saldrá un poquito más barato. 

Y si quieren nuestros fondos y planes etc. para cubrir sus desaguisados, igual hasta llegan tarde en el caso de este foro, y solo quedan telarañas.

Al grano: Hoy esperaba una bajada decentilla en el oro para consolidar la salida de ayer, pero hasta el momento bajadita floja...el metal parece comenzar a mostrar sus pros en situaciones ambiguas. El euro ha repuntado y seguro que ha sido por ese teórico aplazamiento de la QE europea, y lo de que en el segundo trimestre 2015 la FED subirá tipos y nunca antes.

*Meliflua* te llevas de perlas con los bancos compañero...me recuerdas a un socio que cuando compró un coche hace unos años saco del bolsillo un fajo de billetes que el del concesionario se puso colorado mientras los contaba. El mismo socio compró también un piso del mismo modo, pero creo que llevaba una chaqueta de bolsillos anchos. 

Lástima para él que los gobernantes se han encargado de truncar toda transacción poderosa en efectivo, respaldándose en el posible blanqueo de capitales (valiente memez, si me compro un coche tendré que ponerlo a mi nombre, o un piso etc...lo de siempre)

Por cierto, sabéis que el oro ha de cerrar un gap en 1372$, no sé cuando lo hará, pero ayer mirando la gráfica, "no la había mirado demasiado", soy muy nuevo en este mercado, me encontré que entre el 16/03 y el 17/03 del 2013 se dejó un hueco abierto, es el único que he encontrado (sin cerrar) en los últimos años, y no tengáis ninguna duda NINGUNA, de que lo va a ir a cerrar más pronto que tarde. 

Los vendedores de metal oro (a precio razonable) en ebay andan desaparecidos, recientemente me preguntaba como algunos vendedores ponen el precio más alto que en tienda, hasta un 5% a mayores, y yo mismo me he dado cuenta de que; ¿Qué mejor lugar para comprar sin dejar demasiadas huellas o rastro de lo que acumulas? esto lo digo por lo comentado el otro día de los rastros que le dejamos al estado si quisiera expropiar el oro, plata, etc. en las tiendas que venden oro en España.

Por cierto, a los que tenéis miedo de que os lo expropien, he visto la solución, me ha dado un poco la risa, pero a ver quién te dice que no...el mercado está lleno de monedas y lingotes "idéntic@s" a las originales que valen a precio de hojalata...ya sabéis, cuando os entre el funcionario de turno a expropiaros, le dais una caja llena de chatarra y le decís :" es lo que hay...me timaron en su día" ...valdría la pena verlo para reírnos el resto de la vida.

Bromas a parte, nos acercamos a la resistencia de 1250$, tengo ganas de ver allí al oro para que nos deje otra de esas pistas que tanto precisamos para saber si empiezan las prisas o volvemos a la parte baja del canal.

Un saludo y os leo a última hora.

*Un artículo un poco surrealista*, y digo yo ¿no puedo abrir en mi banco una cuenta en dólares y punto?

Cómo abrir cuenta en el extranjero, de manera online y de manera presencial


----------



## nekcab (10 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por cierto, a los que tenéis miedo de que os lo expropien, he visto la solución, me ha dado un poco la risa, pero a ver quién te dice que no...el mercado está lleno de monedas y lingotes "idéntic@s" a las originales que valen a precio de hojalata...ya sabéis, cuando os entre el funcionario de turno a expropiaros, le dais una caja llena de chatarra y le decís :" es lo que hay...me timaron en su día" ...valdría la pena verlo para reírnos el resto de la vida.
> 
> ..."



Te parecerá tontería, pero es un truco interesante q no lo descartaría. Fijate tú....

Y como no hay 2 sin tres, hoy, vas y lo bordas con tu doble objetivo: se agradece tus palabras tranquilizadoras llevándonos hasta aquéllos momentos de las '.com'

Vaya post este del oro... ¡¡¡vaya post!!! Lo tiene todo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (10 Dic 2014)

las nok están a punto de caramelo:
Datos Histricos EURO/CORONA NORUEGA | DIVISAS | Finanzas.com
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Hola: paketazo: ¿Pesimistas? NO, ¡que va...! Y es que las "cosas" están como para irse de "fiesta" y "pelillos a la mar"... ¿No? Ya sé, paketazo, que lo comentas con la mejor de las intenciones, pero te voy a explicar una anécdota que me ha sucedido hoy: me ha parado un mendigo y me ha pedido dinero o comida... En fin, había una panadería allí al lado y le he comprado una barra de pan... pero me ha dejado un poco "tocado". Y me preguntaba a mí mismo algo que ya he hecho en muchas ocasiones: ¿Cómo hemos podido llegar a esto?

No me gusta el AT, paketazo, y es que soy un "fundamentalista", de manera que lo conozco y, puntualmente, puedo mirarlo para buscar "puntos de entrada o de salida", pero no creo en él. Otra cosa son los traders que ya estén muy "bregados", pero yo no pertenezco a esa categoría. Me muevo por "percepciones" y ahora mismo estoy moviendo una pequeña parte de mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión hacia la RV y, especialmente, hacia el S&P 500. Seguramente, por AT estaría "equivocado", pero yo sólo hago caso a mis "percepciones". Normalmente, me equivoco poco y más desde que soy sumamente "prudente"...

Por lo que te he indicado no me he fijado en lo que comentas sobre el Oro y ayer ya dí los "niveles" que son válidos para mí. En lo personal, a corto plazo, sigo siendo bajista en el Oro y en la Plata estoy un poco "desmarcado"... aunque la "lógica" dice que debiera amplificar el movimiento del Oro. Ya veremos, pero a largo plazo ambos MPs son -para mí- una apuesta SEGURA... Eso SI, con mucha PACIENCIA.

Hombre, paketazo, tú puedes abrir una cuenta en determinadas divisas, pero en caso de un hipotético Corralito falta ver si se respetarían las condiciones "originales". Y no está de más recordar lo sucedido en el Corralito de Argentina... algo que llegado el caso REPLICARIAN sin ninguna duda.

Ahora mismo, lo que yo SE es que la salvaguarda del Patrimonio nos recuerda cada vez más el FUNAMBULISMO...

Y dejo un artículo, más bien político, pero mirando el "careto" me he dicho: "con los años el ´careto´de este tipejo es el reflejo de su alma..."

- Espía en el Congreso

Y gracias de nuevo a Ana por enviarme este enlace.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 19:36 ----------

Hola, karlilantúnya: Hace días que estoy en ello, pero creo que acabará tocando los 9 y ahí seguro que ya entraré. En el par EUR/NOK eso es lo que espero, pero en el USD/NOK ya está en "subida libre"... Hay algo que aún me "retrae" y es el precio del Petróleo, pero a estos precios la NOK es muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2014)

¡vaya! *fernandojcg* yo llevo toda la semana repartiendo calderilla por doquier a los que piden por las calles, hoy por la mañana, un tipo de unos 45 años, me miró a la cara al salir de un supermercado, y le di unos 40 céntimos de €, el hombre me abrazó...¡joder!, me daban ganas de llorar, y mientras me alejaba no paraba de dar las gracias.

Pero uno ya está vacunado, todos podríamos contar anécdotas similares a diario. 

Tu como perro viejo y conocedor de la historia de este país, sabes que mal estamos, no hay duda, pero que nunca estemos peor, ya me entiendes.

En cuanto a lo del corralito, que te voy a contar...pero bueno, si al menos respetan la divisa de la cuenta, en el peor de los casos tendrás el dinero parado y no devaluado, ahora bien, si cambian las divisas a pesetas apaga y vámonos, eso es un robo arma en mano.

Por cierto, ¿cómo hacéis para cambiar cromos € a cromos NOK? hablo de físico siempre. Supongo que iréis al banco a pedir que os los reserven o algo así y luego quid pro quo ¿no?...¿hay un tope?, es que si hay tope, como que me toca los huev... ir a calderilladas a por los NOK durante meses, para llegado el día hacer la maniobra opuesta.

Lo del FUNAMBULISMO lo has clavado compañero, mi suegro por ejemplo, se dedica a la compra de eucalipto para pasta de papel y lleva una cartera de largo plazo que no veas, dice que ese mercado lleva de saldo unos cuantos años, y mientras los eucaliptos engordando en los montes...¡yo de eso ni idea!, pero seguro le irá bien...siempre le va bien al "condenado" 

Un saludo.


----------



## meliflua (10 Dic 2014)

Buena tardes.

paketazo, no es que este pesimista, pero tengo dos opciones, o inhibirme de todo lo que me rodea y disfrutar del día a dia sin más, o sumergirme por internet y ver que pasa en el mundo, normalmente hago las dos cosas, me informo y luego, entre las 2 y las 6 me voy a jugar al golf, que me sirve para inhibirme del resto del mundo, pero cuando vuelvo a casa las cosas siguen como las dejé a las dos menos cinco. No se si me entiendes, aunque no nos guste la realidad es muy tozuda y es como es, por mucho que queramos que sea distinta.

A propósito, os dejo este enlacedel robot pescador sobre LA REALIDAD

SIGNOS INQUIETANTES EN LA ECONOMÍA QUE DEBES TENER EN CUENTA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## timi (10 Dic 2014)

buenoooooooo , dejas el hilo unos días y no das abasto,,,,esto es muy buena señal ,, felicidades a todos

paketazo,,,, que idea mas buena , lo de las monedas de hojalata ,, no daré pistas , `pero yo tengo un sistema de este tipo para las cosa importantes en casa , pero no a este extremo ,es lo que me falta para cerrar la cuadratura,,,, jejeje , puedes pasar algún enlace? si no es posible por aquí por privado ,,,, gracias

el tema del 11s , a mi , que soy un pueblerino y que me entero de la misa la mitad, me marco mucho , estuve unos meses en estado de shock , y empecé ha hacer cosas que con los años he descubierto que son propias del movimiento prepper americano,,,

disfruto mucho de la vida , quizá mas porque soy consciente de que en cuestión de horas puede cambiar todo e intento aprender de las cosas mas insignificantes del día a día

gracias a todos por este rincón y que duro cuanto mas mejor,,, , que dure lo que tenga que durar,,,,

me pongo con el tema de ponerme al día,,,


----------



## meliflua (10 Dic 2014)

Fernando, como complemeto al artículo que pusiste esta mañana, dejo este, que va de lo mismo, y de como nos quieren "PELAR"

Big Banks Will Take Depositors Money In Next Crash -Ellen Brown | Greg Hunter


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2014)

*timi* nada de por privado...¡hay para todos!. A ver si ahora se dispara el precio del oro y la plata falsos jejejeje.

1 Oz 24k .999 RARE Solid METAL Gold Plated 100 Mills Bullion Art Bar Ingot1 | eBay


Gold Bar Bullion Door Stop Paperweight Stopper Paper Weight Gift Heavy Wedge 1KG | eBay


1 oz 24k GOLD PLATED SUISSE BULLION BAR | eBay


Goldmünze Krugerrand 2014 32mm!!! | eBay

Pa dar y tomar


----------



## asqueado (10 Dic 2014)

fernando aqui te dejo este enlace por si no lo habeis visto

Oro físico para las economías con menor poder adquisitivo
Por sólo 30 euros al mes es posible acceder a un sistema de ahorro comprando oro en un programa de tres años.


Oro fsico para las economas con menor poder adquisitivo - Libre Mercado



.


----------



## karlilatúnya (10 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> ¡vaya! *fernandojcg* yo llevo toda la semana repartiendo calderilla por doquier a los que piden por las calles, hoy por la mañana, un tipo de unos 45 años, me miró a la cara al salir de un supermercado, y le di unos 40 céntimos de €, el hombre me abrazó...¡joder!, me daban ganas de llorar, y mientras me alejaba no paraba de dar las gracias.
> 
> Pero uno ya está vacunado, todos podríamos contar anécdotas similares a diario.
> 
> ...



Hola Paketazo,yo los cambio en el banco que menos % me cobra,lo encargo y suele tardar unos días,por si acaso pido menos de 3000 € por el tema conocido de "chivato"automatico del propio banco con ha,,cien,,da.Suelo pedir 25mil=2800 lereles+comisión(suele andar entre el 2 y el 5%)
un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Efectivamente, ya tengo muchos años y he visto mucho de lo que ha pasado en este país. Ahora bien, te seré muy claro: NUNCA he percibido un momento PEOR que el ACTUAL y, es más, de seguir así seguiremos "profundizando" en la CAIDA... Lo digo porque te "entiendo" y ya sé a qué te refieres, pero si sabes que el coche va sin frenos hacia un precipicio, SÓLO tienes dos opciones: o nada, sigues "agilipollado" y te quedas sin hacer NADA o bien te "tiras" antes y luego ya se verá... Pues, la situación en España la veo así. Ni más ni menos...

Está claro que NO me convence la "alternativa" que se presenta, pero desde luego tengo MUY CLARO lo que no voy a votar: PP/PSOE... Aún hay tiempo para que salgan nuevas formaciones políticas o que se vayan "perfilando" los programas de las que existen, pero yo hablo a diario de este tema con gente "importante" y ésta -que suele ser de derechas...- anda más perdida que una anchoa en un acuario... Para ser más claros: temen y MUCHO a lo que podría llegar, pero NO quieren tampoco a estos SINVERGÜENZAS que están "gobernando" o más bien ROBANDO sin cesar... En fin, que lo ven NEGRO AZABACHE, me "entiendes"... ¿No?

¡Ay! que aún resultarás ser un hombre de "FE"... Y es que llegado el caso, y a la hora de espoliar, les va a "sudar" todo... Yo ya hace tiempo -más de dos años...- que tengo la "mosca detrás de la oreja" y no me fío de NADA, así que después de lo del G-20 ya ni te cuento...

No sé si será adecuado a tu perfil, pero si quieres divisa "física" pues hay que encargarla al Banco y al cabo de 2/3 días las tienes disponible en la sucursal. Luego hay que "pasar" por el cambio -siempre a la baja- y las comisiones. Por tanto, vas a perder dinero de entrada. Hay algunos que lo tienen más fácil -recuerdo ahora a un conforero- y es que trabajan en el sector turístico y cambian Euros por otras monedas sin "intermediarios", pero vamos esos son los menos "afortunados" y luego falta que tengan nuestras "percepciones"... lo cual es muy dudoso, sería como pedir "peras al olmo"...

En cualquier caso, a mi siempre me ha resultado "gracioso" que alguien se cuestione las comisiones de compra/venta de divisas "físicas", así como el IVA de la Plata... pero en cambio no se cuestionan el pasar por "caja" a la hora de declarar plusvalías. De todas formas, el tema de las divisas "físicas" es para gente que lo tenga CLARISIMO y que es mí caso y el del conforero karlilatúnya y que ya hace tiempo que está posicionado en la NOK...

# meliflua: Tienes RAZON... Todos intentamos "evadirnos", pero cuando te pones a comer o te sientas delante del PC, con la TV o la música de ruido de fondo, nos volvemos a enfrentar con una REALIDAD que está AHI, tanto si nos gusta como si NO y ésto último es lo que nos "intranquiliza", más para aquellos que hemos vivido una vida haciendo lo que "tocaba hacer"...

# timi: Este es un hilo muy BUENO y siempre ha habido conforeros muy buenos, diría que "ASQUEROSAMENTE" buenos para lo que el Sistema prefiere...

Ya se verá lo que el hilo durará, pero de momento hay que aprovecharlo y es que el "mañana" nadie lo conoce y ya vemos que éste es totalmente IMPREDECIBLE...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 21:02 ----------

Hola, asqueado: Gracias por el aporte y ahí queda. Y de paso saludarte y es que asqueado siempre ha sido un REFERENTE numismatico y "metalero" para mí... Con eso ya digo todo el respeto y admiración que le profeso.

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 21:13 ----------

Y ahora mismo, MAXIMOS HISTORICOS en el Bund: 154,225... NO, paketazo, No es sólo España lo que da MIEDO...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Acabo de leer el artículo que enlazo y, curiosamente, se acerca bastante al estudio de Prospectiva que llevo a cabo. En fin, parece que cada vez somos más los que estamos llegando a conclusiones "parecidas"...

- The war cycle: 2015 and beyond

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo el siguiente enlace, aunque hay algunas cosas -casi todas...- que no creo que se produzcan... al menos el próximo año 2015.

- http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/150304-saxo-bank-predicciones-sorprendentes-2015

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2014)

Buenos dias os dejo este enlace sobre el caso del oro aleman

El extraño caso del oro alemán
Entrevista en exclusiva de Andrew Schiff a Peter Boehringer, de la Sociedad Alemana de Metales Preciosos.

El extrao caso del oro alemn - Libre Mercado













.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Dic 2014)

Me suscribo a lo comentado por Vidar.

CHINCHETA YA MODERADOR!!

Gracias.


----------



## meliflua (11 Dic 2014)

Buenos días a todos:

Fernando, ya había leído algo de los ciclos de la guerra en otro artículo, no hace mucho. En principio no lo dí importancia, es más, me pareció algo agorero. Ayer por la mañana estuve leyendo un artículo bastante interesante que hablaba de las mentiras históricas de nuestros gobiernos, especialmente del gobierno de EEUU. En ese artículo se comentaban hechos que habían sido tergiversados por los gobernantes para tener las manos libres y poder iniciar conflictos bélicos contra los hipotéticos enemigos, 1984 George Orwell se me venía a la mente en cada momento, llegando al final del artículo se explicaba como desde 1995 lobbys judíos y neocons estaban presionando a Bill Clinton para invadir Irak y Sirya, hechos que se produjeron tras el atentado del 9/11, atentado que es claramente de falsa bandera, por la noche estuve viendo un documental que produjo la asociación de arquitectos e ingenieros americanos donde la conclusión de todos era que el colapso tanto de las torres gemelas como del edificio 7 fué una demolición controlada, el explosivo usado fue la termita, en su formato militar, y todas las pruebas fueron rápidamente destruidas y mandadas a China para su reciclaje. Tras este inciso, existen pruebas que desde el año 2005 estos lobbys están presionando al gobierno de Obama para que arrincone a Rusia y desbarate todo acuerdo posible para la creación de los BRICS. 

Si en 1995 se gestó la guerra contra Irak, Sirya y afganistan, y hoy vemos que ha sido tal y como ellos lo habían programado, hoy no me cabe ninguna duda, que dada la situación económica actual en todos los aspectos, y con unos indicadores económicos que lo único que nos dicen es que las cosas van a ir a peor, que la solución al problema va a ser la guerra, luego esos agoreros que pensaba yo que eran unos exagerados, creo que van muy bien encaminados, y no tardaremos mucho en ver como se enrarece el ambiente entre USA, EUROPA contra RUSIA. 
Espero equivocarme, pero todo indica que EL CICLO DE LA GUERRA, cada vez toma más sentido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 09:53 ----------

Te dejo el artículo por si lo quieres echar un vistazo.

The Most Essential Lesson of History That No One Wants To Admit | First Rebuttal


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Bueno, te refieres a la asociación "Arquitectos e Ingenieros por la Verdad del 11S" (traducido) y yo tengo bastantes contactos ahí y con otras organizaciones civiles americanas que estudian e investigan el tema del 11-S. En su momento, escribí bastante sobre este tema y os dejo un enlace que lleva una "burrada" de información al respecto...

- 11 de septiembre de 2001 - Más allá de la traición - 11S

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 10:22 ----------

Por cierto, meliflua, vas a "FLIPAR"...


----------



## meliflua (11 Dic 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, meliflua: Bueno, te refieres a la asociación "Arquitectos e Ingenieros por la Verdad del 11S" (traducido) y yo tengo bastantes contactos ahí y con otras organizaciones civiles americanas que estudian e investigan el tema del 11-S. En su momento, escribí bastante sobre este tema y os dejo un enlace que lleva una "burrada" de información al respecto...

- 11 de septiembre de 2001 - Más allá de la traición - 11S

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 10:22 ----------

Por cierto, meliflua, vas a "FLIPAR"...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Creo que lo voy a dejar para el fin de semana, parece bastante extenso y a diario el tiempo no me da más de si. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2014)

Los tipos en Rusia ya están al 10,5% desde el 9,5% anterior.

Aquí por el contrario optamos por dejarlos prácticamente en 0, de nada ha servido la lección de la recesión japonesa y hemos seguido los mismos pasos...morfina para el moribundo, nada de operarle para intentar salvarlo.

Tanto da miedo lo de Rusia, como la deflación que nos espera en Europa. Por cierto *fernadojcg*, el Bund ya hace mucho que perdió el norte, no por la subida infinita que se trae, si no por la falta de lógica aplicable a la misma.

En cuanto a las premoniciones bélicas, aquí es muy difícil postularse, al menos por mi parte. Quiero pensar que la ciudadanía cada vez es más inteligente (me refiero al grupo), y por lo tanto es más complicado tomarle el pelo. 

Bien es cierto que la masa se mueve por impulsos, y muchos de los mismos van en contra de la lógica, por lo tanto no se puede descartar la ineptitud del ser humano a la hora de escoger entre paz y guerra, sobre todo cuando el telón de fondo es la precariedad de un sistema que no sabe por donde huir hacia delante.

En cuanto a conspiraciones maquiavélicas "que haberlas ahílas" no entraré, pues soy demasiado ignorante en este aspecto.

Máximo decreciente en el oro en 1239$ Oz de estos días el freno debería estar en 1218$ Oz perdido ese punto para abajo de nuevo. Pero superado el 1239$ cuidadito...

Los índices están en modo corrección, a ver hasta dónde, generalmente esto supondría una subida en el metal, pero solo el cobre reacciona tras las bajistas que lleva. El petróleo busca un suelo, pero ya os avecino que le va a costar, aun que rebotase un 5% desde mínimos ahora mismo está tocado, y hay pánico inversor, lo que no quita que los que anden listos le saquen mucho dinero y rápido (no es mi caso...andar listo digo)

Veremos por dónde sale el oro, yo ahora mismo apuesto a la baja, pero...no vendo ni una onza, a ver si nos dejan comprar alguna más por enero o febrero a precio de saldo.

Por cierto Fernando, en cuanto a análisis técnicos en el tema del los metales, veo que funcionan/desfuncionan como lo demás, a pesar de ello ya ves que yo hago caso omiso, pues si me fiase de lo que digo, no compraría oro hasta verlo por debajo de 1000$ Oz, y sin embargo sigo acumulando ¿por qué? pues por que prefiero ahora mismo usar el excedente de € convirtiéndolo en metal poco a poco, que esperar a que llegue el momento y quedarme con cara de idiota.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: ¿Un fin de semana? Lo que hay anexo en el enlace te llevará muchos fines de semana... Es probablemente el mejor compendio que existe sobre el tema del 11-S, aunque allí, en los EE.UU., todavía se siguen publicando nuevas noticias sobre los sucesos acaecidos en ese fatídico día...

# paketazo: Lo de Rusia estaba "cantado", es decir que cayera en recesión el próximo año... Ya deje un comentario al respecto mucho antes de este recrudecimiento en la caída de los precios de las Materias Primas y del tensionamiento en las relaciones entre Rusia y los EE.UU./OTAN = UE...

Respecto al Japón, este domingo 14 son las elecciones allí y que te juegas a que sale reelegido Abe... que ya ha manifestado que va a seguir con su actual política económica y monetaria. NO, si la gente tiene menos "sentido común" del que se le supone... y eso que me estoy refiriendo a los japoneses, ya no te digo si miro a otros "lugares"...

Y -¡ojo!- que este mes va a resultar muy "movido" y es que el 29 de Diciembre son las elecciones en Grecia... con muchas posibilidades de que salga lo que los "mercados" NO quieren. Ya veremos si este año se produce el famoso Rally de Navidad...

Respecto al tema de la "guerra" prefiero no pronunciarme, aunque tengo opinión "propia" al respecto... Y te doy un dato que tienes que considerar: ¿Dime un período tan prolongado de Paz en la Historia en Europa? No lo busques, no lo vas a encontrar...

paketazo que yo sepa las guerras no las deciden los ciudadanos, como mucho inician revoluciones que algunas veces desembocan en ellas, pero por regla general son los "Poderes" político-financiero-económicos quienes toman esas decisiones. Es más, te diré que contrariamente a lo que se suele pensar los militares "pintan" bien en poco en esas decisiones y con esto me estoy refiriendo a los tiempos más "modernos"... Una buena prueba la hemos tenido en el reciente conflicto de Ucrania y donde lo "normal" es que a algún militar se le hubiera ido la "olla", tanto del lado ucraniano como del ruso, pero verdad es que no ha sido así, pues...

Ahora mismo el Oro alrededor de los $1220... No sé lo que hará, pero es posible que siga cayendo para "revertirse" a medida que se acerquen las elecciones griegas, vamos aplicando la "lógica" y suponiendo que ésta exista hoy día y ya vemos -como bien dices- que en el comportamiento del Bund hace tiempo que ya desapareció.

Hombre, paketazo, las "percepciones" que tú tienes sobre el Oro son "lógicas" y responden a "razones" que tú conoces bien... Los que ya llevamos "carga" en los MPs, pues no tenemos "prisa" en incrementar el "peso", de ahí que estemos barajando otras "posibilidades", como por ejemplo las divisas "físicas". Por cierto, karlilatúnya, no te decía ayer que veríamos los "9" en el par EUR/NOK, pues ya están AHI... Si los rompe es posible que todavía suba algo más y es que el Petróleo pesa mucho en esa divisa, pero evidentemente cada día que pasa más ganas tengo de dar la orden de compra... y, la verdad, no voy a tardar en darla.

Y dejo un interesante artículo que he leído hoy y que "entronca" perfectamente con mi comentario de ayer, cuando decía que personas de "derechas" a las que conozco tenían unas "percepciones" que se asemejan a lo ahora leído...

- Antonio Garrigues Walker: «El auge de Podemos es absoluta y radicalmente lógico, y positivo»

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Dic 2014)

World Debt Clocks
Yo no tengo claro en que hay que invertir pero estoy seguro de que en Europa no hay que invertir. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Yo no sé dónde es adecuado "invertir" hoy en día... Si hablamos de "papel" está mal todo y tiene muy mala "pinta"... ¿Europa? Pues creo que está igual de mal que EE.UU., China, Emergentes, etc. Quizás. todavía los mercados puedan seguir subiendo, pero a medida que pasen los meses parece que las posiciones bajistas en casi todos los activos van a ser las más adecuadas para "invertir"...

Aunque tengo un amigo que me dijo, en su momento, que no le "extrañaría" ver al Dow Jones alrededor de los 20.000 puntos y de eso ya hace un par de años...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aunque tengo un amigo que me dijo, en su momento, que no le "extrañaría" ver al Dow Jones alrededor de los 20.000 puntos y de eso ya hace un par de años...
> 
> Saludos.



A lo largo de los años uno aprende a entender las cosas de un modo más práctico o al menos más coherente.

Hay gurús que vaticinaban que el s&p se caería en los 1400, otros que decían que el 1800 era el límite de la subida, ahora se habla del 2135 como el punto clave de giro...mientras tanto los alcistas que no han mirado la bolsa en 6 años no han parado de ganar pasta.

Deben de ser pocos dado el escaso volumen que ha movido los índices desde hace 2 años.

Vosotros lo vivisteis, lo del oro y la plata de hace 3 años, yo solo lo que salía en prensa salmón y poco más, pero:

¿Qué se decía por aquí, o en los foros especializados con el oro a 1800$ Oz y la plata en el cuarto cielo? 

Como comenté hace nada, los banqueros están intentando vender fondos a "saco" y que mejor tarjeta de presentación para ello, que la rentabilidad acumulada de los últimos años. Si yo soy un individuo que heredo X dinero y que generalmente me dedico a volar cometas, llego a un banco y un tío guapo y trajeado que huele a perfume caro me dice que voy a ganar entre un 5% y un 15% anual, y que nada de preferentes...pues le dejo mi dinero y me vuelvo con mis cometas.

El mercado se romperá, no tengáis dudas, la duda está en cual será el detonante y sobre todo cuando. Hablamos de una crisis del dólar, y podría ser, pero pienso que será otra cosa...USA no se pringará, antes se sacará algo de la manga para culpar a quién sea de sus malas praxis. 

Es difícil predecir un crack bursátil, muy difícil, pero lo que sí he aprendido es que los giros grandes y rápidos de los mercados, suceden cuando ya nadie se los espera, y ahora mismo estamos muy cerca de esa situación.

El oro a 400$ Oz no interesaba, era algo que estaba ahí, pero bueno...y a 1800$ seguro todos querían su onza como fuera.

Ahora nadie deja posiciones cortas en USA abiertas, el sesgo alcista de los índices lo desaconseja, muchos llevan intentando averiguar el giro, y lo único que logran es perder dinero cada vez que les salta el stop, y ya casi nadie lo intenta (los ordenadores gobiernan el mercado, y ellos y los que los programan, decidirán cuando pueden pillar a más mendrugos a contrapié para robarles todo)

La mejor inversión en momentos de duda, es la liquidez, siempre, a pesar de que no lo parezca. Es el único modo de estar preparado cuando aparezca el momento adecuado de invertir, que aparecerá, siempre aparece.

A esta hora los metales quieren ir al verde, el oro sin ir mas lejos ahora mismo 1229.10

Por cierto, ¿*sabéis si se puede comprar cobre en lingotes o algo así*?

Es una pregunta un poco absurda, lo sé, pero tengo curiosidad.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Algunos aspectos del futuro se pueden "predecir" hasta cierto punto, pero el "timing" NO, eso es bastante complejo... Antes, cuando yo me inicié en los mercados, todo era mucho más predecible, pero ahora todo parece girar alrededor de una "ruleta" y, en definitiva, en un puto Casino...

Cobre SI que se puede comprar en lingotes, pero tienen un sobreprecio excesivo y los que los venden no sé si saben que así no van a venderlos. He mirado en uno de mis "proveedores" de MPs y lo tiene a 35 Euros el Kg. Recuerdo que este tema ya salió en el hilo y entonces se llegó a la conclusión de que salía excesivamente cara su adquisición. Además, si ya considerabas un "problema" el volumen de la Plata, ya no te digo el del Cobre... Por otro lado, todo apunta a que ese metal puede caer todavía bastante, aunque vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2014)

Gracias Fernando, finalmente he releído el hilo del 2013 sobre el tema, y con enlaces dónde comprar y eso (hablo del cobre), y dista mucho de ser rentable y aconsejable.

Dejando de lado el almacenamiento, el problema es el trasporte si te lo envían, y si lo vas a buscar tu, pues como poco un furgón para rentabilizar el viaje a la fundición.

El tema en esto está muy clarito (diamantes, oro, plata, platino, paladio, ) y lo demás pues demasiado pesado para acumular una cantidad que pueda devolver una rentabilidad decente con los años.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## meliflua (11 Dic 2014)

Acabo de leer este artículo sobre el futuro de la industria Noruega del petroleo, y por lo que he podido entender, a lo mejor no es tan buena inversión la Corona Noruega como pensamos, leerlo no sea que yo lo haya entendido mal.

saludos

Norway Central Bank, Slammed By Oil Plunge, Warns Of "Severe Downturn", Unexpectedly Cuts Rates | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 19:49 ----------

Todavía hay algún ingenuo que se cree que los mercados no están manipulados?

The Next Round of the Crisis Will Reveal that the Entire System is Based on Fraud | Zero Hedge


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Acabo de leer este artículo sobre el futuro de la industria Noruega del petroleo, y por lo que he podido entender, a lo mejor no es tan buena inversión la Corona Noruega como pensamos, leerlo no sea que yo lo haya entendido mal.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Norway Central Bank, Slammed By Oil Plunge, Warns Of "Severe Downturn", Unexpectedly Cuts Rates | Zero Hedge



Salvando las diferencias y leído lo que expone el artículo, podría seguir los pasos de Rusia (repito, salvando las diferencias).

Lo cierto es que para quién quiera jugársela ahora es el momento, siempre midiendo el riesgo asumible por cada uno claro está. Ese fondo soberano que se cita da cierta tranquilidad.

Buen aporte meliflua, seguro los que andan tras el NOK te lo agradecerán.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Me he leído el artículo y no he podido evitar una sonrisa "irónica"... Supongo que yo llevo mucho camino "recorrido" y, posiblemente, más que el articulista que ha hecho un buen trabajo, pero que debiera ver un poco más "allá" o para "atrás". Me explico: Conozco muy bien las Economías de Suiza y Noruega, por eso mismo siempre he recomendado sus monedas... Y, es más, mí indice de referencia para mis Planes de Pensiones es el Fondo Soberano de ese país y al que, de momento, estoy consiguiendo batir desde 1996 y que ya tiene mérito...

Mira, meliflua, este articulista debiera ver que lo que está sucediendo en la NOK va asociado al Petróleo y que ya sucedió en el PASADO: 

- 1 de Diciembre de 2008: Mínimos en la NOK en 9,7261 (fue muy puntual...) y en el Petróleo los $45.59... 

Vamos, nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... Los fundamentales de la Economía noruega ya los querrían para sí cualquier otra Economía de los llamados países "desarrollados"... Para mí, lo que está sucediendo con la NOK es una clarísima ocasión de compra y que no voy a tardar en realizar...

# paketazo: Los que andamos en la NOK lo tenemos tan "claro" como en los MPs... Y respecto al Rublo, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero pronto podría ser una buena opción, pero claro teniendo a mano unas monedas más "equilibradas" como la NOK... y el CHF.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 20:09 ----------

En este foro cuando pones un 8 tienen la mala costumbre de generar el puto muñequito... Me refiero al año 2008. Y el administrador del foro, aparte de "llevárselo", podría arreglar esa anomalía. Poco trabajo y mal hecho... Desde luego, la Suerte anda muy mal repartida.


----------



## meliflua (11 Dic 2014)

He hablado con el que me lleva las cosas en el banco y le he preguntado si puedo abrir una cuenta en NOK y me ha dicho que si se puede, mañana me dirá comisiones de cambio y demás. Mi pregunta es si es mejor abrir cuenta o tener las NOK en fisico en casa?

que opinais?

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 20:36 ----------

Acabo de terminar de leer este otro, el otro día Fernando, dejaste uno bastante preocupante, este es muy preocupante tambien. Leerlo trankilamente y veréis que el autor va muy fino en como podría evolucionar esta nueva crisis financiera, y por qué hemos llegado donde estamos.

Duck And Cover——-The Lull Is Breaking, The Storm Is Nigh | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2014)

Hola, meliflua: Depende de muchos factores: parte de la liquidez dedicada y que supongo será "puntual"... Si nos importan o no las comisiones, las pérdidas que se puedan originar y si las "aceptamos", aunque mientras no se "materialicen" no hay, al menos para mí... Lo de las plusvalías o minusvalías "latentes" es una "chorrada mental" si hablamos de un dinero del que se puede prescindir.

Yo soy de "físico" en casi todo lo que hago, más que nada por si un día pasa algo "irremediable" y tengo que tirar de "algo", que obviamente tendrá que ser "físico", o por si tengo que salir por "patas" o en barco, que para el caso es lo mismo...

Puedes optar por un "fifty/fifty", es decir cuenta y "fisico"... En fin, lo consultas con la "almohada" y supongo que llegarás a algo que te "convenza". Veo que te ha "convencido" la NOK... aunque como en todo: debe formar parte de una adecuada diversificación y, si no se tiene muy CLARO, con una pequeña parte de la liquidez disponible.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 20:55 ----------

# meliflua: El artículo incide en lo que venimos comentando por este hilo. El "quid" de la cuestión es CUÁNDO va a estallar todo esto. Yo soy de los que piensan en que habrá un fuerte Crack, pero no ahora o en los próximos meses, aunque una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas es SEGURA en 2015, aunque al Crack aún le debiera quedar algo más de tiempo. Bueno, eso es lo que me dice mi trabajo de Prospectiva y, por eso mismo, comentaba hoy que próximamente las mejores formas de "inversión" van a ser las posiciones bajistas...

Ahora bien, si lees bien el artículo llegas a la conclusión de que la hipotética onda expansiva va a ser MUNDIAL y, dentro de lo malo, no parece que los noruegos (al igual que los suizos) vayan a ser quienes peor lo vayan a pasar...

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> A lo largo de los años uno aprende a entender las cosas de un modo más práctico o al menos más coherente.
> 
> Hay gurús que vaticinaban que el s&p se caería en los 1400, otros que decían que el 1800 era el límite de la subida, ahora se habla del 2135 como el punto clave de giro...mientras tanto los alcistas que no han mirado la bolsa en 6 años no han parado de ganar pasta.
> 
> ...



Hoy mismo me ofrecieron en ciode:
Lingote de plata : Lingote 1000 grs cobre. Novedad españa


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Dic 2014)

Muy buenos análisis, este hilo va siendo el que mas merece la pena seguir en este foro.

Yo creo que esta caída del crudo es una de las últimas oportunidades de inversión que nos brinda la crisis de 2008 por caída de su demanda sobre todo. Sigo creyendo en el peak oil por muy barato que se ponga el crudo. :fiufiu:

Las oportunidades de inversión para 2015 sin duda pasan por aprovechar esto entonces en linea de lo que se comenta por el foro hay varias opciones:
Renta fija o depositos en Nok o Cad.
Acciones petroleras.
Ponerse largos en los futuros de crudo si se es capaz de dar con el suelo.
Huir del euro, la razon es sencilla, el crudo barato fomenta la deflación ya que los artículos de consumo se vuelven más baratos y eso provocará que el BCE lance la QE que los mercados ya andan descontando. De la deuda europea ya hablé en el post anterior y asustan los niveles.

Por otro lado yo que soy un fanático del oro creo que en vista de este escenario es mejor esperar a hacer nuevas compras por muy tentadores que nos resulten estos precios, aparte de lo que ocurre con el crudo a la política monetaria flexible de USA le quedan 4 días sobre todo con el bando republicano ganando peso en el capitolio de cara a las elecciones.

De todas maneras ya se saben como son los mercados, cualquier nuevo input futuro puede darle la vuelta a cualquier tipo de prevision.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Dic 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...old-precious-metals-circuit-breakers-400-wide


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2014)

Hola, bankiero, Buenos Días: Realmente, es muy raro que salga fuera de este hilo y es que las "formas" que, por regla general, predominan en el foro no se corresponden con la educación de la que suelo hacer gala y es que yo no entiendo un debate sin que ésta tenga su sentido de ser... Aquellos que suelen ser lo suficientemente hábiles con el utilización de las palabras ya saben que disponen de "herramientas" como, por ejemplo, la "ironía" para "aderezar" sus comentarios y/o debates...

Hombre, bankiero, tu comentario es bastante "lógico", pero claro ya he comentado que es harto complicado "predecir" el futuro y más cuando está en juego nuestro dinero...

Mí "apuesta" por la NOK es la forma más "conservadora" de estar posicionado cuando la tendencia bajista del Petróleo se "revierta" y que, en algún momento, se producirá... Nada que ya no sucediera en la anterior gran caída de esta Materia Prima y es que yo no tengo muy claro que veamos un Peak del Petróleo, más que nada porque antes quizás ya no andemos por este mundo, pero tengo muy CLARITO que nuestra civilización tiene actualmente una dependencia absoluta del Oro "Negro" y es que las "alternativas" (Renovables, etc.) van demasiado "atrasadas" y tampoco se observa mayor interés en desarrollarlas...

Respecto a los niveles de la Deuda, ASUSTA toda ella, ya sea la europea, americana, emergente, etc. Aunque lo más "normal" es que se vean complicaciones "serias" antes en los mercados bursátiles y sobre todo en los derivados asociados a los mismos. Luego, ya le tocaría el "turno" a la Renta Fija... Sin embargo, esperemos que intenten "algo" para evitar lo que ya parece casi IMPOSIBLE...

En el Oro estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo y ahí están mis comentarios de los últimos meses... Hasta ahora, siempre que ha caído se ha mantenido en un rango estrecho de lateralidad y del que se sale para volver a caer y otro nuevo rango lateral... Imagino que seguirá así hasta que haga un suelo definitivo y que ahora es difícil de predecir. En cualquier caso, yo no descarto ver niveles cercanos a los $1000... Cada vez que sucede un acontecimiento "importante", como ahora lo de Grecia, tiende a subir para estancarse enseguida y luego volver con su goteo a la baja. En esa situación, lo mejor sigue siendo esperar y que el precio se defina de una vez por todas.

En lo personal, me parece que hoy comenzaré los trámites para abrir una cuenta de valores y poder tomar posiciones bajistas si se cumplen mis "percepciones" futuras a corto plazo... Más que nada para tener "alternativas" a cualquier "imprevisto" que pudiera haber y es que hay que estar muy diversificado después de ver las "intenciones" que emanan desde el G-20 y que me imagino que hay un CONSENSO mucho más allá de lo que se ha "vendido". Quizás, Rusia haya sido la parte "discordante", pero no tengo claro si en este tema concreto u otros más y que sería lo más probable.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> What Do They Know? CME Implements Gold, Precious Metals Circuit Breakers Up To $400 Wide | Zero Hedge



Me ha interesado casi mas que el artículo, el cacao que se traen montado los foreros que le contestan.

Compañeros, esto es lo de siempre, especulamos con lo que podrá pasar, y ciertamente todo apunta a una posible bajada del metal. Sin embargo:

¿por qué yo he llegado a este foro?

¿por que todos vosotros estáis aquí?

¿Somos una reminiscencia de la última burbuja del oro que pretendemos buscar un suelo para poder especular con el metal?...no, no lo creo, pues que yo sepa casi todos vamos comprados en físico con el consiguiente engorro que ello conlleva para especular (para especular usamos derivados y punto, rapidez y limpieza)

Creo que estamos aquí casi exclusivamente por la incertidumbre que nos trasmite la sociedad que nos rodea.
Deseamos que no pase nada "raro", pero percibimos un ligero hedor de fondo que nos incomoda y esperamos que solo sea un pájaro muerto en la cornisa y no una habitación llena de cadáveres.

La percepción social actual no es acumular metal físico, nunca lo ha sido. Quizá alguna joya o similares para tener ahí, pero sin pretensión de protegerse de nada. Si la sociedad tuviera nuestra visión del porvenir, tened por seguro que no quedaría una onza de plata en ninguna tienda, pues sería con lo que iríamos a hacer la compra.

Por suerte no hay muchos que piensen como nosotros...sí, sí, por suerte. Prefiero parecer un paranoico obsesionado con una debacle que nunca llegará, a ser un visionario que acertó el momento y la forma, eso os lo aseguro. 

Fernando, ten cuidado con posicionarte corto, o si lo haces, piensa bien como (hablo de bursátilmente)...me gusta mucho más la idea del NOK esperando una recuperación del petróleo que usar un derivado para coger una bajada de los índices. Y no digo que no vaya a suceder, que pasará, sin embargo tras años usando este tipo de herramientas, tengo la sensación que más que un medio de inversión, son un medio de adicción tipo casino amañado. Y como ya lo sabes, dormir bien no tiene precio, y eso es lo que me hace sentir el metal físico, algo que hacía tiempo no sentía con el papel.

Como sabes bien lo que haces, mi único consejo es que no metas mucha cosa en derivados.

Buen viernes a todos.

*edito para dejaros una gráfica rapidita*

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo... ¿"cacao"?, por cierto Materia Prima a "vigilar"... NO, amigo mío, no es mí caso... Yo ya compré Oro cuando andaba por los $600-$800 y lo más caro que he comprado ha sido este año a $1300 y con el Euro alrededor de los 1,37... Y en la Plata ya me "inicié" en torno a los $10, aunque aquí SI que he entrado a precios bastante más elevados, aunque tiene su "explicación": soy "platero" -con lo que ello implica"- y también numismatico, aunque puedes cambiar el "orden" y que no altera el "producto final"...

Evidentemente, en este hilo escribimos gente que nos mueven "percepciones" parecidas, aunque después cada cual le dará "su" correspondiente "nivel", y es que el ambiente está muy "enrarecido" y percibimos cierto olor a "azufre"... Por tanto, intentamos ir buscando "alternativas" por si las cosas se complican y todo parece apuntar a que va a ser así, de manera que intercambiamos información y debatimos, de manera que todos nos ayudamos y de paso puede servir para aquellos que visitan el hilo. Aquí NO vendemos NADA y -como siempre digo- cada cual ya es "mayorcito" para tomar sus propias decisiones y si le salen "rana", pues ya sabe a quién pedirle "explicaciones": a si mismo...

Vamos a ver, paketazo, si no acertamos en nuestras "percepciones", pues hasta MEJOR y es que las cosas se habrán "reconducido" y para BIEN, al menos debiera ser así... ¿Qué podemos perder? Pues, parte de nuestro dinero y ese es el "peaje" o "seguro" que hay que abonar SI o SI. Si todo sale bien, "perderemos" un dinero del mismo modo que en un seguro que contratamos y no se utiliza... Y si va "mal", pues nos alegraremos de haber sido "previsores"... Aquí, o te "mojas el culo" o nada, a esperar si el "coche sin frenos" se pega la "hostia" o se para solo... ¡A gusto del "consumidor"!

paketazo, conozco bien los "mercados" y mí última "incursión", también en posiciones bajistas, me dio una "hostia" de las que dejan "huella"... Así que tengo muy claro que esa es una opción "defensiva" que tengo a diferentes situaciones que se pudieran producir. NO, no me voy a dedicar al "trading" y que lo único que me ocasionaría sería agravar problemas de salud... ¡Ojo! que mirando hoy el Bund igual aprovecho a meterle un "cortito" para ir "entrenando"... Además, a pesar de la actual corrección, yo no soy ahora mismo "bajista" y la prueba de ello es que estoy moviendo parte de mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión hacia la RV, por tanto...

Y en Derivados hoy en día NUNCA colocaría más allá del 10% de mi liquidez... y tampoco utilizaría más del 50% de esa cantidad. Ya te he dicho que soy "perro viejo"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (12 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> ¿Somos una reminiscencia de la última burbuja del oro que pretendemos buscar un suelo para poder especular con el metal?...no, no lo creo, pues que yo sepa casi todos vamos comprados en físico con el consiguiente engorro que ello conlleva para especular (para especular usamos derivados y punto, rapidez y limpieza)
> 
> ..."



Hombre, es un tema discutible. Cualq.que haya visto como la onza llegó a ponerse a 1600$ y ve los precios actuales, no ya es un problema de visión especuladora, yo más bien lo vería como una percepción por parte de cualquier recién llegado... en evitar que no le tomen por imbécil (difícil tarea dado cómo se manejan los que dirigen el cotarro).

Pero sí, también hay un trasfondo 'broker' en la obsesión por ver cuanto más bajo puede llegar....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2014)

Una buena pregunta...

- ¿POR QUÉ EL DEPARTAMENTO DEL TESORO DE EEUU ENCARGA KITS DE SUPERVIVENCIA PARA SUS EMPLEADOS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

---------- Post added 12-dic-2014 at 14:23 ----------

Rajoy: deje Vd. de "vender la moto" y hará bien en graduarse la vista, ya que el "entendimiento" es una cualidad de la que todos ya sabemos que carece...

- La deuda pública marca otro récord y se sitúa en 1,020 billones, el 96,8 % Por EFE


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2014)

POR QUÉ EL DEPARTAMENTO DEL TESORO DE EEUU ENCARGA KITS DE SUPERVIVENCIA PARA SUS EMPLEADOS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR




Eso es por que como se líe parda de nuevo, a estos no los salva ni el tío Sam, por eso les proporcionan los kits para que se escapen a Canadá cagando leches antes de que los ciudadanos den con ellos y los hagan a la parrilla


----------



## Los últimos españoles (12 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> POR QUÉ EL DEPARTAMENTO DEL TESORO DE EEUU ENCARGA KITS DE SUPERVIVENCIA PARA SUS EMPLEADOS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, por lo menos se preocupan algo de los cómplices necesarios para que su casta efectúe sus desmanes. Aquí se despreocuparán totalmente de ellos, será un sálvese quien pueda.

Algunos miembros de la élite "española" parece que ya se huelen que deberán huir. ¿Qué sabrán ellos que no sabemos nosotros? Porque con una población tan aborregada como la española tendría que pasar algo gordísimo para que tengan tanto miedo como para salir corriendo.
Felipe González será a partir de ahora ciudadano colombiano y español - EcoDiario.es
Todo un presidente de España durante 14 años... adquiriendo una doble nacionalidad... Un ejemplo para ver el patriotismo y el respeto de esta gentuza por su país y sus ciudadanos.

Que alguien me saque de dudas, pero creo que Colombia no tiene tratado con España para extraditar a sus ciudadanos a otros países.

----
En otro orden de cosas me gustaría hacer una pequeña aportación con deberes incluidos. En el capítulo 691, Max Keiser se defiende de acusaciones de ser una marioneta de Putin, porque (entre otras cosas) no habla nunca de la caida del rublo
Keiser Report en español:
Dice cosas muy interesantes a mi parecer. Según él que el rublo esté devaluado no afecta tanto a la economía rusa como se dice; que se considera que un país tiene problemas con la balanza de pagos cuando tiene reservas de importaciones para menos de tres meses y que Rusia tiene para 1,7 años; que los rusos gastaban un 60% de lo que ingresaban porque con la caída del comunismo las viviendas se privatizaron y la mayoría de ellos no pagan hipoteca; que los rusos tienen oro y dinero en el banco, etc.
¡Ah!, y que el se pondría en corto en libras y en largo en rublos ienso:. Recordemos que Max Keiser trabajo durante muchos años en Wall Street y que debería saber lo que dice cuando habla de mercados financieros, inversiones, etc.

La verdad, que si alguno de los "veteranos" se molestase en ver los primeros 15 minutos del vídeo para compartir su opinión, se lo agradecería.
Las noticias que solemos tener son que, por mucho que se empeñe, Putin tendrá que acabar cediendo ante la que le está viniendo encima a Rusia. Pero Keiser da una versión diferente. Aunque claro, RT le paga el sueldo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2014)

Hola, Rattus: Hoy no sé si podré visionarlo, pero seguro que mañana SI y ya te daré mí opinión... Bueno, ayer ya decía yo que con lo que lleva de caída el Rublo tampoco sería tan mala idea posicionarse en ella, aunque pienso que aún le queda margen de caída...

Saludos.

- Iberoeuropa: Delitos por los cuales procede la extradición entre España y Colombia


----------



## Bucanero (12 Dic 2014)

Por suerte no hay muchos que piensen como nosotros...sí, sí, por suerte. Prefiero parecer un paranoico obsesionado con una debacle que nunca llegará, a ser un visionario que acertó el momento y la forma, eso os lo aseguro. 

Suscribo lo que comentas paketazo.

También me siento como un paranoico. Si supierais los engaños que tengo que hacer en mi entorno flipariais. El único que comprende mi situación es un hermano mio el cual lo entiende y comprende que las cosas están muy feas. Y como dice Fernando, es mejor perder dinero en un seguro y no utilizarlo pero si debemos usarlo mejor que este hay.

Ahora mismo mi percepción es que aun tienen aguante el sistema en general pero cada vez les es más difícil mantener todo en orden o como a ellos les gustaría. También observo que por las noticias que ponen en el robot pescador o en periodismo alternativo y salvando cosas que las encuentor algo exsageradas, si diré que en el fondo observo que las elites se estan preparando para la torta que vendrá. Cuando ni idea pero vendrá. En el caso de España la veo en el filo de la navaja. Solo ver la deuda española asusta y creo que por ahí es por donde nos vendrá en nuestro caso la torta. El tema de Grecia parece que puede ser contagioso como se complique. Creo que ha subido treinta punto el diferncial de la deuda en una semana. Ya veremos que pasa.

Por último agradecer otra vez a todos los que posteais. Gracias por enseñarme tanto saber. A veces y salvando las enormes distancias temporales me siento un poco como los últimos días de Pompella. Todo parece marchar bien pero en algún momento el Vesubio entrará en erupción y espero que nos de tiempo a escapar.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## esseri (12 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> What Do They Know? CME Implements Gold, Precious Metals Circuit Breakers Up To $400 Wide | Zero Hedge




No akabo de entender exaktamente esta notizia...alguien podría etxar un kable ?


----------



## Bucanero (12 Dic 2014)

más madera!!

Emplumados como Pollos - Rankia

No se si ha puesto ya pero lo pongo.


----------



## Dev-em (12 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> No akabo de entender exaktamente esta notizia...alguien podría etxar un kable ?



Lo siento , con mi justito ingles solo te puedo echar una cuerda de cáñamo , que ni siquiera es tan resistente como una de nylon.....

Yo solo veo cambios de regulación para cuando se les desmadren los futuros y similares , paraditas de 5 minutos , de 2 después .... patatin patatan......

El único simil que se me ocurre , y a riesgo super seguro de equivocarme , son los intentos de ralentizar la posibilidad de un pánico "bursátil".

Tal como yo lo veo , son los intentos de poner tiritas a una posible herida sangrante.

Todos conocen el pánico de octubre de 1929 , como en un día todo se les fue al garete.
E inventarón sistemas para que no pudiese pasar otra vez , cortando la cotización en la bolsa cuando caía mucho como el famoso lunes negro de 1987 o cuando el 11 de septiembre de 2001.

Pero a fecha de hoy hay super ordenadores haciendo transacciones en milésimas de segundo , controlados por HUMANOS.

Si no cambian las regulaciones para que en caso de que las cosas se den mal el trader que opera la maquina tenga tiempo para tranquilizarse , o resetearla o algo , todo el castillo de naipes se les va al garete en menos de lo que canta un gallo.

Al menos así lo veo yo.

P.D.
Opción 2º)
Entre hoy y el 21 de Diciembre ( si no he entendido mal ) cuando entrará en vigor el cambio de regulación mencionado sucede lo que predicen , no habrá salvaguardas ni nada......
¿ Paños calientes antes de que pase algo que no quieren que pase pero que podría pasar ?.........
Y dejo de especular , ahora la pelota esta en vuestro tejado .......


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Rattus: He visto el vídeo y qué quieres que te diga... Hay cosas que se han dicho en el programa que son ciertas y otras muy "subjetivas", por tanto "cuestionables". En lo que le doy a razón a Max Keiser es que estamos asistiendo a una "Desglobalización" y que ojalá se produzca...

Aquí destaco unos hechos que se han obviado respecto a la Economía rusa:

- Los tipos de interés actuales son del 10,5%... Si ese es un "buen" dato...

- El Banco Central de Rusia lleva gastadas el 10% de sus reservas internacionales, es decir unos 47.000 millones de Dólares, en "defender" la "fluctuación" de su moneda. La pasada semana se gastó 4.500 millones de Dólares.

- 2/3 de las exportaciones rusas pertenecen al sector energético (Gas y Petróleo).

- El Banco Central de Rusia ha anunciado que estima un crecimiento CERO en 2015 y también en 2016... E incluso vaticina una tasa de inflación superior al 10% en el primer trimestre del próximo año...

- Ya hay bancos rusos con "problemas": VTB (el 2º más grande), OAO Gazprombank y Agricultural Bank

Y me dejo muchos más datos en el "tintero"... como por ejemplo los pagos internacionales que deben afrontar muchas empresas rusas. NO, no engañemos y es que a Rusia le espera un 2015 bastante pésimo y casi seguro que caerá en recesión... Ahora bien, dados los lazos comerciales interrelacionados entre Rusia y la UE, especialmente Alemania, pues no veo que en este "lado" de Europa las cosas vayan a ir mucho mejor, pero parece que no tan mal como en Rusia.

Por otro lado, Rusia tiene a su "favor" algo tremendamente positivo en los tiempos actuales y es que su Deuda vs PIB es "simbólica"... Luego, la caída de las Materias Primas no creo que sea sostenible durante un largo período de tiempo y, en su momento, acabarán recuperándose... En cualquier caso, seguirán teniendo "depositadas" esas Materias Primas y ese es un "valor añadido": algo que se consume SIEMPRE ha tenido VALOR...

La caída del Rublo puede agudizarse, pero ahora mismo cara al futuro parece más interesante que el USD o la Libra esterlina...

En fin, el año próximo por estas fechas tendremos unos datos macro que nos dirán cómo la ha ido a Rusia, pero también a la UE, a EE.UU. Y parece que va a ser un año "interesante" este 2015 que pronto veremos nacer...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Dic 2014)

*@Dev-em*

Grazias por la respuesta. Yo me refería más bien a lo k se deduze de los komentarios posteriores al artíkulo, k inziden en k los límites k se intentan imponer a posibles oszilaziones, están más orientadas a subidas k a bajadas, kuestión en la k ,en prinzipio, estoy de akuerdo...pero no porke las bajadas se hayan forzado ya y esa distorsión vaya azeptada en el guión, k es lo k las opiniones referidas y k van en esa línea , defienden, ya k yo no enkuentro nada k me diga k la distorsión a la baja a la k estamos asistiendo está deskontrolada para kienes la han provokado.

En el foro ya he leído también varias vezes la presunzión de k los algoritmos k kontrolan el kotarro metalero ignoran faktores del "mundo real" por karezer de parámetros previos adekuados, por su kondizión "matemátika" respekto a zirkunstanzias del kotarro del metal físiko komo kostes de extrakzión, akopio inapropiado de partikulares y/o países "inadekuados",etz...y yo no tengo base para kreer k un zibertxantxullo montado para kontrolar un txiringo del kalibre del Kómex se haya programado sin inkluír determinadas variables k doten de autonomía sufiziente al sistema para darse la vuelta, si konviene y/o prozede a bienes lo controlan. Lo úniko k me konsta, es k la distorsión está afektando a agentes konkretos k etxan en falta en la evoluzión de la kotitazión resortes k deberían protegerles, o k en el pasado les han protegido ...pero es k tal vez sí k haya Stops markados y simplemente no hayan saltado porke ditxos agentes ,o las zirkunstanzias k les haya tokado sufrir hasta ahora, son o han sido irrelevantes para el sistema de kontrol montado. Lo k no kiere dezir k lo sean en adelante. La aktitud de los produktores y los kompradores son demasiado importantes en kualkier merkado y en el metalero también...demasiado para presuponer k los intermediarios entre ambos no hayan kontemplado unos límites,pues el txantxullo del k maman prezisa de los unos y los otros.

Y veía importante valorar impresiones sobre si los nuevos trukos k kieren imponer inziden más en una u otra direkzión, es todo. Por zierto,seguiría estando agradezido a kualkier impresión en ese sentido...kreo k es un punto realmente kontundente y k, en vista del kriterio k se ve entre el forerío, se ha pasado un poko de refilón, en mi opinión.

Respekto a tu respuesta, evidentemente, koinzidimos,por ahora, en la segunda opzión.

Un saludo.


----------



## Parri (13 Dic 2014)

Carta abierta a los líderes de Podemos - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# esseri: Si te digo la verdad no le concedí ninguna importancia a esa noticia que comentas... Vamos a ver, este año, alrededor del Oro, ha habido noticias más relevantes y aquí NO ha pasado nada, es decir el Oro ha seguido en su caída y ayer, precisamente ayer, continuó en esa labor, aunque fuera de forma exigua, pero el cierre se estableció en los $1223.30. Y eso en un día en que hubo un fuerte desplome bursátil y que finalizó una semana horrorosa para la Renta Variable. En cambio, el "refugio" habitual volvió a superar holgadamente sus anteriores MAXIMOS HISTORICOS y que el Bund dejo ayer en los... ¡154,745!

Además, parece que el precio del Oro se volverá a disparar cuando los acontecimientos sean más graves de lo que estamos viviendo actualmente, por tanto -puestos a especular- QUÉ coño tendrá que ser... Para los que andamos en "físico" y sin ningún animo especulativo, que sigan haciendo y diciendo lo que les dé la gana y nosotros a lo "nuestro"...

# Parri: Es muy bueno el artículo de Llinares, pero al igual que el de ayer de Vargas, me lo tengo que leer con mucho más detenimiento y es que ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello. Parri, lo BUENO siempre tiene que "diseccionarse" bien, al menos para los que tenemos opinión "propia"... y luego se sacan conclusiones. En cualquier caso, Llinares, Vargas, tú, yo y casi todos los que posteamos aquí estamos más o menos en la MISMA "ONDA"... ¿No?

Y paso a dejar unas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes...

En la misma línea que venimos comentando en el hilo...

- Un precio destructivo - Blogs de Notebook

¿"REALMENTE" ya no están instalados ya hace tiempo? Que NO nos tomen por imbéciles y es que parecen algo más que idiotas...

- EL PENTÁGONO CONSIDERA DESPLEGAR MISILES NUCLEARES EN EUROPA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y una noticia "metalera" y que SI es más relevante...

- New York Times on Benefits of Gold in Currency Wars | www.goldcore.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Dic 2014)

Os adjunto un gráfico de 5 horas del oro. En él se ve la incertidumbre de corto plazo, y como se estrechan los márgenes de precios tanto al alza como a la baja. Cualquier rotura de los soportes o resistencias nos darán un movimiento de buena amplitud (stops de compra y de venta)

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Es muy interesante ver (eso prácticamente siempre ha sido así desde que tengo conocimiento de ello), como las gráficas anticipan lo que más tarde confirman las noticias. Por increíble que parezca sucede así casi siempre.

Un saludo ,y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## frisch (13 Dic 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Que alguien me saque de dudas, pero creo que Colombia no tiene tratado con España para extraditar a sus ciudadanos a otros países.



Por lo que he entendido sí hay tratado de extradición entre Colombia y España. Data de 1892 y ha sido actualizado en dos ocasiones.

http://www.cancilleria.gov.co/sites/default/files/ConvencionReos.pdf

Otra cosa es lo de "Quien hizo la ley hizo la trampa".


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A continuación os dejo unas cuantas noticias en Inglés...

Interesantes indicadores...

- Fear & Greed Index - Investor Sentiment - CNNMoney

También, muy interesante...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Is Gold Tracking Movements in the Yen, Euro, Anything?

- Para los "plateros"...

- Silver to see 11 million ounce deficit in 2015

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Dic 2014)

@fernando

Sí,y no eres tú sólo...y éso se me haze extraño,pero wé... será rayadura mía.

A mí , k un sistema de kalibraje al k tantísimos téknikos tildan de tramposo admita publikamente k SU MISIÓN "teórikamente" PRINZIPAL puede ser interrumpida a voluntá,me pareze abrakadabrante y una deklarazión de inkapazidá integral. Tázita,pero diáfana. Es komo si la pasma dize k se reserva el deretxo de parar sus funziones y aislarse en sus kuarteles durante horas para estrukturar su persekuzión de la delinkuenzia.

Kon ésto en konkreto,no puedo dejar de akordarme del gigalatigazo del oro haze unas semanas ,borrado de los registros para más inri - y aún nahide sabe kómo ha sío - . Lo mismo a alguien le ha puesto las pelotas de korbata.. 

Hay mutxos krítikos al kotarro Fiat y por extensión, al metalero. Y mutxos de ellos,perjudikados por el ordenamiento aktual y klaramente interesados en k la tortilla dé la welta ( países , korporaziones,himbersoreh privados, petáos de dólares, de oro...)...y kualkier juizio venido desde ahí habría k pillarlo kon pinzas. Lo akojonante es k, sobre todo desde este otoño, son los propios reguladores, los esbirros del stablishment k tienen ( o han tenido ) la sartén por el mango, kienes están kuestionando lo establezido y matizando/volteando sus tesis : FMI, BIS, Greenshaw...ahora el propio Kómex, TODOS EN UN PAR DE MESES...están diziendo algo,y ésta vez sí, posiblemente inminente... y no sabemos leerlo. No kon la sufiziente prezisión .


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Te entiendo, pero también has de entender lo que ya te he comentado: han pasado cosas mucho más importantes alrededor del Oro y NADA de NADA... Y también te insisto en que lo visto esta semana ha sido muy "clarificante": la búsqueda de refugio ha estado en el Bund y NO en el Oro... Conclusión: la percepción de los "inversores", incluso de los más "conservadores", es que el Oro NO tiene atractivo para ellos... Y eso es lo que HAY, guste o no...

Evidentemente, cuanto más se le dé la "espalda" al Oro, más "jugadas" y "manipulaciones" seguirán habiendo en torno a este MP, pero ¿sabes una cosa? A mí, en lo personal, me tiene sin "cuidado"... ¿Por qué? Yo lo tengo CLARO, tengo MPs "físicos" y, posiblemente, hasta tenga Suerte y muera sin "necesitarlos", por tanto ¿dónde está el "problema"? Está claro que puede que el mismo lo tengan "otros", pero yo desde luego NO voy en ese "carro"...

La única "lectura" que tengo más o menos asumida es que el Oro es BAJISTA y pueden llevarlo más abajo, al menos hasta los niveles cercanos a esos $1000... Y eso tampoco sería "preocupante" para mí y es que en los MPs ando bastante bien servido, así que ahora estoy más interesado en buscar otras "opciones" válidas y dentro de una lógica diversificación.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (13 Dic 2014)

Te entiendo perfektamente.

A lo k voy yo , es a k , más allá de la gravedá de estos akontezimientos y otros anteriores , el hetxo de kuestionar el sistema venía de enemigos del mismo y/o evidenzias inkontestables...no de insiders del más alto nivel. Éso es lo k me deskoloka. Yo kreo k están haziendo algo ,evidentemente y komo siempre, en su interés...pero zerrar el piko no les kostaba nada y todos éstos son maestros en la gestión de sus silenzios.

Lo k pareze klaro es k están dejando konstanzia de k " Ellos ya lo dijeron" ( y kon bastantes prisas y prezipitazión ). Falta saber para ké.


----------



## meliflua (13 Dic 2014)

*150.000 AÑOS DE HAMBRE, FRIO Y ENFERMEDADES​*
Ayer me dio por pensar en nosotros, los tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir y recapacitar un poco donde estamos. 

Antropomorficamente hablando, el hombre, existe desde hace 150.000 años, tal y como nos conocemos hoy, y de esos, solamente tenemos este nivel de vida desde hace 50 años más o menos, digo bien, 50 años. Qué suponen 50 años en 150.000 años de historia de la humanidad? Un suspiro. 

Hoy vivimos como vivimos gracias a la energía del carbón, gas, petroleo y nuclear, es decir, todo ello finito, Cuanto más va a durar? 50. 70, 100 años? Eso es lo que le queda a la humanidad para volver a pasar Hambre, Frio, Enfermedades y con una esperanza de vida en torno a los 60 años como mucho.

Pero nosotros nos pensamos que como esto es lo que conocemos, esto va a ser el sistema de vida per secula seculorum. Seguramente, y espero no equivocarme, nosotros, los que andamos por la cincuentena no veremos el ineludible fin de ciclo de este sistema de vida, nuestros hijos tal vez se libren, cosa que dudo, pero lo que tengo claro es que nuestros nietos van a vivir en una sociedad donde cualquier parecido con esta sera una ilusión. Su sociedad se parecerá más a la que les tocó vivir a nuestros ancestros haya por el siglo X, sociedades feudales donde el Señor del feudo controle a su población y los medios de subsistencia, a la vez que les proporcione protección frente a posibles incursiones de otros territorios.

No solo van a ser la energía barata y super productiva lo que nos va a faltar, como comentamos en este hilo no hace mucho, el agua, los recursos pesqueros, y los recursos animales que hoy conocemos, estan sobreexplotados, en el otro lado de la cuerda, estamos nosotros, la especie animal mas exitosa que ha existido en la tierra desde que el mundo es mundo, y que somos capaces de doblar nuestra población cada 30 años. 

No somos conscientes de que vivimos en un mundo finito, y que cuando los recursos FINITOS de los que disponemos hoy no den más de sí, nuestra especie está abocada al HAMBRE, AL FRIO, A LAS ENFERMEDADES y por supuesto a una drástica reducción de nuestro número en la tierra.

Hoy, en nuestro hilo, hablamos de guerras, de hiperinflación, de crisis globales de la moneda fiat.... etc..., quizás sea eso lo que acabe con una gran parte de la población humana antes de que, sin duda alguna, nuestro destino se encuentre con la dura realidad terrena, CUANDO LOS RECURSOS SON FINITOS, ESTOS SE ACABAN, Y EL NUMERO DE ELEMENTOS QUE DEPENDEN DE ESOS ELEMENTOS FINITOS TENDRÁ QUE REDUCIRSE.

Para qué nos hemos preparado, para que se estan preparando nuestros hijos, para que se preparan nuestros nietos, el que los tenga? Para un sistema de vida basado en esta economía de hoy. Hoy, y no mañana, tenemos que animar a nuestros descendientes para que se preparen para un mundo donde haya que saber de todo, cultivar, cazar, pescar, hilar..... y todos aquellos oficios que había en nuestros pueblos cuando eramos pequeños, y que por desgracia están prácticamente extinguidos. No cabe duda que nuestra sociedad de hoy no está preparada para una vida distinta a la que tenemos, si esto no se cambia desde dentro, cuando llegue lo que tiene que llegar, no se quienes sobreviviran en los paises civilizados, pero el número será muy bajo.

SAludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Dic 2014)

#meliflua, coincido en lo que dices, solo que hay un "pequeño" matiz, y eso es que el 20% de la poblacion vive con el 80% de los recursos y el 80% restante, se las tiene que apañar con lo que queda (el 20% de los recursos).

A donde voy con esto? En que 1400 millones de personas viven relativamente bien, pero 5600 millones de personas no han cambiado su situación (hambre, frío y enfermedades) en estos 150000 años. 

Cuando soltamos la expresión "todo el mundo vive..." -aunque seguramente no hay nada de mala intención en ello- nos hacemos a la idea que es TODO el mundo, cuando realmente es una parte muy pequeña del mundo.

Así que para hacernos una idea de lo frágiles que somos (y nuestro modo de vida), solo basta hacer unos numeros muy simples.

#bankiero, de lo que dices al NWO sólo hay un paso, quizás lo que ahora le viene bien a la humanidad es dejarla ser, es decir, quitarnos de tanto control, de ese que solo beneficia a unos pocos.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, en las sociedades pobres donde apenas tienen nada, que pasan penurias y hambre, a lo unico que se dedican cuando tienen tiempo libre es a reproducirse, no se les da visión sobre otras posibilidades ni se les da opción a ver la vida de otra manera, es lo que tienen, tenemos como resultado paises muy pobres y superpoblados.

Quizás si se les permitiera desarrollarse, ellos mismos optarian por cuidar su entorno y controlarian su natalidad, ya que tendrían otras metas, no me refiero a darles dinero, sino dejarles ser.

Si ves una pareja de universitarios, verás que tienen otras metas y opciones, por lo cual no suelen despilfarrar y buscan una vida mejor, en cambio, una pareja que no tiene estudios apenas si piensa en el finde para empedarse y follar, con viajecitos a costa de préstamos. 

Claro, hablo como norma general, que casos hay de todo.

Solo hay un bien, el conocimiento, solo hay un mal, la ignorancia; si piensas que la cultura es cara, pregúntate cuanto cuesta la ignorancia. 

Saludos.


----------



## ERB (13 Dic 2014)

What Do They Know? CME Implements Gold, Precious Metals Circuit Breakers Up To $400 Wide | Zero Hedge

With memorandum S-7258, titled “Implementation of New NYMEX/COMEX Rule Regarding Special Price Fluctuation Limits for Certain NYMEX and COMEX Metals Futures and Options Contracts” released moments ago by the CME Group, and set to *become effective on December 21, 2014*, and which seeks a 5 minute trading halt when “price movements in lead-month primary futures contracts result in triggering events”

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...old-precious-metals-circuit-breakers-400-wide


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Dic 2014)

Fernando, ya es muy difícil seguir el hilo, estoy impresionado por los grandes aportes de todos, no se si me dará este finde para ponerme al día, supongo que no, pero haré el intento.

De refilon vi un trozo de una serie en el canal odisea, era sobre Anibal, no estaba mal, hubo una escena en la que los romanos intentaron sobornar al brazo derecho de Anibal, el les siguió el juego y a la hora de la verdad, pues como que no.

Resulta que el encargado de matar a Anibal era un alto rango romano, cuando Anibal estaba a punto de empalarle (supongo que eso le iba a hacer, porque estaba sacando filo a una estaca) le comento algo que yo interpreté asi:

Con este acto me habeis demostrado que estais acabados, y el mayor problema no soy soy sino vosotros y su manera de funcionar, ahora estoy seguro de mi victoria sobre vosotros (o algo así).

Bien, todo esto te lo comento porque sabemos que tu eres entendido sobre la historia de Roma (entre otras muchas cosas, jeje), por eso más que nada me gustaría me dieras tu opinion porque tambien sabemos que la información de este tipo de mecios hay que cogerla con pinzas.

Y pues dándole vueltas al tema, me vino a la mente que estamos buscando un cisne negro o un detonante en los exteriores de USA, pero la verdad, siendo honestos, de momento no hay quien pueda con los usanos armamentísticamente hablando, evidentemente hay paises que le pueden hacer mucha pupa, pero a fecha de hoy, la supremacía la tienen.

Si sumamos los cambios en los mandos militares y los politicos que está haciendo Obama, creo que lo que se está gestando es una especie de rivalidad entre varias facciones del poder y eso es lo que creo que puede ser el detonante.

Creo que lo que se cargó a Roma fue su corrupción interna y la pérdida de valores, que fueron los que realmente la debilitaron ( y no los ataques externos), la avaricia no tiene limites. Que Fernando me corrija.

Estuve hablando con un exmilitar usano y me comentó que ahora el tema sobre las fuerzas armadas es como ser un mercenario, vas por contrato y depende a donde te envíen y lo que sirvas es lo que ganas, te piden un minimo de tiempo y luego te puedes dar de baja, etc. aunque la mayoría entra por vocación y su máxima ilusión es estar dr guardia en la puerta de la casa blanca y saludar al presidente cada vez que entra o sale, al final todo eso se pierde.

Es decir, los valores que te hacen defender tu pais o territorio solo se limitan a lo que te lleves al bolsillo y poco importa por lo que luches.

Así que creo que el detonante será internor parte de usa, la hará mas débil y fácil de vencer, con lo cual mas de uno se atreverá a probar...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# ERB: Gracias por el aporte, pero el debate de hoy ha venido en relación a esta noticia y que ya colocó en su día el conforero Ladrillófilo.

Joder, amigos, entro en el hilo y me he tenido que tomar una cerveza, pues los comentarios destilan un "pesimismo" que hace que uno se diga: ¡Hostia! que tengo que aprovechar el tiempo... Y -¡ojo!- que uno no se caracteriza precisamente por su "optimismo", pero venía "contento" y me encuentro con la "Santa Compaña" de la "Depresión"...

Por cierto, meliflua, nosotros no somos en modo alguno la especie más "exitosa" del planeta. Quizás, esa consideración la tenga el Krill, un pequeño crustáceo, a pesar de su "insignificancia"... Y en el mundo animal "organizado" ese lugar, posiblemente, le corresponde a la hormiga. De paso, para aquellos que se cuestionan los recursos naturales y la superpoblación, vamos a dar un ejemplo "cultural" y es que a veces no vemos que las "soluciones" pueden estar simplemente mirando a la Naturaleza...

- Todas las hormigas del mundo pesan lo mismo que todos los humanos (hormiga arriba, hormiga abajo) | Cooking IdeasCooking Ideas

Soluciones para nuestro mundo las hay y otra cosa muy distinta es que no se quiera por parte de las clases "dominantes" y recuerdo esta frase del Papa Juan Pablo II: "No habrá paz en la tierra mientras perduren las opresiones de los pueblos, las injusticias y los desequilibrios económicos que todavía existen."

Y la DESIGUALDAD es la que está haciendo aparecer movimientos que dan MIEDO, aunque a mí desde luego que NO y como bien decía Leonardo da Vinci: "La desigualdad es el origen de todos los movimientos locales." Fijaros como han pasado los siglos y el "problema" sigue siendo el mismo... Siempre he tenido como ejemplo histórico de la Libertad a alguien muy antiguo en el tiempo: Espartaco... Cualquiera que conozca un poco su vida habrá comprobado que es un claro ejemplo de DIGNIDAD HUMANA.

Refinanciado, la verdad, no creo que el NOM acabe triunfando y pienso que será devorado por el mismo FUEGO que consumirá a este tipo de civilización. Lo que podría venir luego lo desconozco, pero no tiene porqué ser un "retorno" a la Edad Media... porque eso no sería posible y es que el día que esto "pete" de forma FATAL será como decía Einstein: "No sé cómo será la Tercera Guerra Mundial, sólo sé que la Cuarta será con piedras y lanzas." Vamos, que nos iríamos a la Edad de Piedra, más o menos...

En fin, ahora están próximas las Navidades y debieran al menos servirnos para alegrar un poco las vidas de los nuestros y, si es posible, intentar ayudar algo a alguien a quien la fortuna le haya vuelto la espalda y tampoco hay que buscar mucho... por desgracia.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 19:31 ----------

Hola, Refinanciado: Veo que seguimos con el mismo "timing"... Es sumamente curioso.

No te preocupes porque es "imposible" seguir ya el hilo. Es muy dinámico y con muchas aportaciones, de manera que se tiene que ir leyendo hasta donde se llegue y entrar en los enlaces que más puedan interesar. En mí caso, es la única forma de seguir contribuyendo al mantenimiento del hilo.

La verdad, Refinanciado, me cuesta aceptar lo que me comentas acerca de Aníbal y es que conozco bastante bien lo que nos dice la Historia sobre él. Dudo muy mucho lo que dice ese documental sobre que los romanos intentarán sobornar a Maharbal, Jefe de la Caballería Númida, y brazo derecho y amigo de Aníbal. Sencillamente, porque era una misión totalmente IMPOSIBLE. Luego, el empalamiento no era la forma de ajusticiar por parte de los cartagineses que solían aplicar la crucifixión y Aníbal la puso en práctica en numerosas ocasiones. El empalamiento se dio en tiempos más remotos en Asiria y luego en Persia, creo que en la época de Dario I...

Efectivamente, Refinanciado, fueron varias las circunstancias que acabaron con el Imperio Romano de Occidente y el que menos pesó fue el de las invasiones bárbaras... El proceso es muy parecido al que está siguiendo nuestro mundo y es que la Roma actual son los EE.UU. y que tenían en común: poseer el mejor Ejército y con notable diferencia... En el caso de Roma cuando comenzó a no haber MPs con el que pagar sus efectivos es cuando la "descomposición" se aceleró, pero ya hacía un par de siglos que estaba "moribunda": la corrupción interna y la pérdida de valores fueron bastante "comunes" desde la creación del Imperio, aunque en la República existían desde luego más "valores". Esto es como todo, Refinanciado, si la BASURA se amontona y se extiende, pues acaba todo "pringado" y eso es lo que les sucedió a los romanos y, previsiblemente, también a nuestra civilización...

Mira, Refinanciado, los cambios efectuados por Obama entre los militares son "peccata minuta" comparados con los que se llevaron a cabo cuando Obama fue reelegido en su segunda candidatura. Curiosamente, lo recuerdo bien porque escribí mucho acerca de aquello y que se ha "olvidado" tan fácilmente. Aquello fue bastante grave y, "curiosamente", también replicado por las MISMAS FECHAS en Rusia depurando a buena parte de la cúpula militar rusa. Siempre tuve la impresión de que había en marcha algo muy fuerte y donde había "consenso" entre los altos cargos militares americanos y rusos. Por cierto, ¿alquien sabe algo sobre los militares implicados en el intento de asesinato de Obama poco antes de ser reelegido? NADA, hay un "manto de silencio" sobre este asunto e incluso secundado por los medios informativos americanos.

Antes de finalizar, Refinanciado, una observación: no tiene nada que ver la implicación que tendrá en combate un militar ruso y otro americano. El primero será muchísimo más "duro"... Tienen una mayor tradición guerrera y otro tipo de "valores" a la hora de defender su territorio...

Decirte que siempre es una gozada leerte y un placer debatir contigo...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Dev-em (13 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Te entiendo perfektamente.
> 
> A lo k voy yo , es a k , más allá de la gravedá de estos akontezimientos y otros anteriores , el hetxo de kuestionar el sistema venía de enemigos del mismo y/o evidenzias inkontestables...no de insiders del más alto nivel. Éso es lo k me deskoloka. Yo kreo k están haziendo algo ,evidentemente y komo siempre, en su interés...pero zerrar el piko no les kostaba nada y todos éstos son maestros en la gestión de sus silenzios.
> 
> Lo k pareze klaro es k están dejando konstanzia de k " Ellos ya lo dijeron" ( y kon bastantes prisas y prezipitazión ). Falta saber para ké.



Para salvar la cara en un momento posterior al evento "X" , siempre hay un ingeniero que advirtió como el accidente del AVE de Santiago , que las medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes , por lo que aquellos que conocen las vulnerabilidades del sistema como en este caso del COMEX & Co , se aprestan a revelar tímidamente su fragilidad para que en un juicio posterior , cuando se les pregunte , puedan decir " yo ya advertí del riesgo de que sucediese....... " .

También servirían todos estos movimientos preparatorios para saber quienes entre el stablisment van a ser los paganos si vienen mal dadas , aquellos que están callando ahora. Serán organismos de bajo nivel pero parte del mismo sistema "culpable" del evento futuro desconocido.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Dic 2014)

Jajajaja, Fernando, pues si que me hice una buena empanada mental con lo de Aníbal, resulta que estaba esperando a que la mujer "unos minutos" mientras terminaba de arreglarse para salir hice un poco de zapping, pero por más que quería poner atención y que se me quedara algo, los críos daban lata, jeje.

Pues, efectivamente, no ví que en la serie empalaran a nadie, pero si que ví a Aníbal "sacar punta" a una estaca bastante gruesa mientras hablaba con el romano, no me quedé con nombres, pero intuyo que al que "sobornaron" fue al que dices (Maharbal, Jefe de la Caballería Númida), que creo que lo de Númido me suena, jeje, pero no es que lo hayan sobornado sino que lo intentaron sobornar y él "les siguió el juego" para ver lo que hacían y entre eso se mangó bastante oro del "soborno".

Por ese motivo decidí preguntarte, porque no tengo nada claro sobre ello y mis conocimientos sobre esos temas son bastante justitos (tirando a nulos, jeje), pero he de decir que la serie parecía ser como si la narraba la propia mano derecha de Aníbal (Maharbal según tu post).

Y bueno, pues ahora recuerdo otra cosa que me dijo el exmilitar, resulta que los más aguerridos en combate eran los hispanos y no porque tuvieran más cojones, sino porque les decían: "si va a mirar que hay ahí te consigo una medalla...", "si atacas esa zona consigo que te envíen a sitio más tranquilo..." entre otras cosas, es decir, buscaban extrillas para complementar el sueldo.

Respecto a lo del timing de posteo, pues no sé que decirte, yo entro cuando puedo y si puedo loggear y postear pues también lo hago, supongo que nuestros horarios de "obligaciones" tanto laborales como sociales son muy parecidas y eso ocasiona que entremos casi a la misma hora, lo que si me cuesta es entrar muy noche. 

Pero a mí me viene muy bien, ya que afortunadamente no tengo que esperar mucho para leer tus apreciables respuestas a mis abundantes dudas (si no, no podría dormir, jeje).

Saludos


----------



## chemachu (13 Dic 2014)

Hace ya tiempo que pienso que hay que disfrutar más de la vida, por eso me he comprado un coche nuevo con todas las pijadas que me ha apetecido... 8:
Después dicen que si los alemanes son tan eficientes, tan rápidos, etc... 4 meses de fecha me han dado :ouch:

¿Habéis visto la película Elysium? Os recomiendo que la veáis, ya que creo que hace una muy buena crítica de lo que se avecina y que egoístamente espero no llegar a ver.

Por la parte que sí entiendo respecto a algoritmos... No me puedo fiar de un algoritmo que no sé lo que hace... Pero a fin de cuentas esto es como los medicamentos...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: No, posiblemente, no tuvieras ninguna "empanada" mental y es más creíble que la tuviera quien realizo ese documental de Historia. Por cierto, los americanos no suelen ser "modélicos" explicando la Historia y con ver sus películas de ese tipo ya queda todo dicho...

Ya te digo que los romanos intentarían muchas formas de asesinar a Aníbal, pero desde luego ya te puedo asegurar que Maharbal NUNCA les hubiera seguido el "juego". No sabes hasta qué punto puede llegar la lealtad en el mundo militar cuando encima existe amistad y eso también lo conoce el enemigo.

El soldado español, al igual que en las distintas policías, no tiene nada que envidiar al de otros Ejércitos, al menos en el aspecto humano. Piensa que las unidades especiales del Ejército español siempre califican muy bien en los concursos militares en los que participan. Otra cosa muy distinta es el conocimiento tecnológico, pero si no dispones de medios...

Bueno, yo tengo horarios muy "peculiares" en mí vida personal y laboral -sobre todo, ahí...-, aparte de que duermo muy poco, "gracias" también a mí trabajo... También éste me permite muchos ratos "libres" y que en ocasiones aprovecho para entrar por aquí.

Nada, amigo, nos seguimos leyendo y que las cosas te sigan "yendo", que no es poco hoy en día...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ERB (13 Dic 2014)

Sobre el tema del CME y el 21/12

Pregunto (desde mi ignorancia) ¿Esto puede tener algo que ver?



> El cierre de la semana que viene es de vital importancia para el mercado, ya que se producirá vencimiento de futuro trimestral y anual, lo que puede generar mayor volatilidad.
> 
> El Ibex 35 sufre la mayor caída desde la semana previa al rescate bancario - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, ERB: Bienvenido a este hilo. Respecto a lo que preguntas: un NO categórico, aunque ese Vencimiento va a ser muy IMPORTANTE y ya veremos la Volatilidad que pueda haber el próximo Viernes. En lo posible seguiré esa jornada y que se presenta muy interesante tras ver lo que ha sucedido esta semana en los mercados de valores y se está presentando un mes de Diciembre muy inusual.

Me reitero en que las fuertes caídas vistas en las Bolsas debieran haber llevado dinero a los MPs y no ha sido así y esa es una mala señal... Y ya cuento con que los MPs se "reactiven" conforme se acerque el 29 de Diciembre, pero luego pasados los "momentos de tensión" a esperar si los Reyes Magos nos sacan ya del aburrido lateral/bajista...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Dic 2014)

Fernando, cuando dije "hispanos", me refería a latinoamericanos que es como los conocen los usanos, él hablaba sobre miembros de su mismo ejército, parece ser que hay mucho latinoamericano alistándose para obtener papeles u otras prestaciones.

He pasado por alto lo del intento del asesinato de Obama, sería interesante que ampliaras más esa información, la verdad es que no me suena de nada.

chamachu, en su día también pensé en comprar un coche de "halto estandin", pero me tiró para atrás el coste de mantenimiento, seguro e impuestos, así que opté por algo que no me costara tanto mantener y lo demás a MPs, que curiosamente, tampoco piden pan.

Me gustó la idea de comprar monedillas falsas, mi camello principal, tiene en su negocio una bandeja llena de ellas, (supongo que son las que le llevan algunos que creen que su moneda vale una millonada) las da a 5 euros, pero vi pocas doradas, más bien eran de "plata".

Igual me animo y le ofrezco un pico por ellas a ver que me dice, seguro que se le quedará la cara de gili, jeje.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (13 Dic 2014)

Dev-em dijo:


> Para salvar la cara en un momento posterior al evento "X" , siempre hay un ingeniero que advirtió como el accidente del AVE de Santiago , que las medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes , por lo que aquellos que conocen las vulnerabilidades del sistema como en este caso del COMEX & Co , se aprestan a revelar tímidamente su fragilidad para que en un juicio posterior , cuando se les pregunte , puedan decir " yo ya advertí del riesgo de que sucediese....... " .
> 
> También servirían todos estos movimientos preparatorios para saber quienes entre el stablisment van a ser los paganos si vienen mal dadas , aquellos que están callando ahora. Serán organismos de bajo nivel pero parte del mismo sistema "culpable" del evento futuro desconocido.



Grazias,pero en eso kreo k,más o menos, andamos tóax d'akuerdo.  Me intriga más lo k pudiese haber bajo esa primera lektura.

Es evidente k desde la kastuza se está alentando desde haze tiempo la retirada de fondos y su inversión en kualkier tipo de aktivos. Kon lo k es evidente k el reset prefiere no poseedores de dinero papel, pero también no titulares de "apuntes digitales" positivos. Si finalmente la banka puede expoliar depósitos impunemente y a voluntad, komo el FMI o el G20 pregonan, sólo se me okurre una ventaja en ello : Ganar tiempo a la debakle.

El úniko k baraja/sugiere medidas alternativas de fakto a la amenaza bankster es, prezisamente, el úniko k habla "desde fuera" y ,en prinzipio, no nezesitaría kubrirse la txepa ante un Krak inminente : Greenspan. Ya leí opiniones de G. Barba y algún otro gurusito interpretando esa "martxa atrás" para justifikar sus propias tesis metaleras, zelebrando k " más vale tarde k nunka"...en una aktitú de Síndrome de Estokolmo k entiendo,por los desplantes y agravios sufridos, pero k kreo akomplejada y "defensiva" y k obvia una interpretazión perfektamente lógika del fondo de esa deklarazión : K Greenspan opina en perfekta libertá y sin dobles sentidos, ya k a él se la pelan las konsekuenzias de su "lejana" presidenzia de la FED, pues ,tras los rigores y eskasa libertá de movimientos de tal kargo y el kontinuísmo posterior, no se konsidera en absoluto responsable , a estas alturas, de ello. Su "exkusatio non petita" sería ,en tal kaso, más "étika" k práktika...pues él no habríade dar la kara direktamente ante el pesparrame finanziero global k otros dejan entrever.

Así pues, kreo k las palabras de Greenspan poniendo el oro en valor, podrían tener 2 interpretaziones :

1- K sean gratuitas y a título personal, en base a zierta étika y ejerzizio de "librepensanzia" k debería , más k a los damnifikados de sus malabares Fiat, a sí mismo.

2- K se difundan en respaldo ,aún hoy , de una situazión trilera a kuya disposición sigue...kon lo k la konsiderazión públika del oro komo reserva de valor k intenta expandir/autorizar interesaría a los timadores : Mmmm...peligrosete para el "orador" medio.

El Kómex no dize k vaya a okurrir nada, dizen ,tókate los wevox, k lo van a kambiar ELLOS, a total diskrezión. Y lo dizen prezipitadamente y revelando implízitamente k temen, hacia arriba o hacia abajo, grandes oszilaziones. ( a ver si alguien kon kriterio sufiziente se anima a analizar los "frenazos yolovalguistas" de kotizazión k se anunzian - yo, no las entiendo -).

Así,pues, BIS, FMI, G20, Banko Zentral Uropedo ( los primeros,haze komo un año ya, en amenazar kon la konfiskazión de depósitos tras las nuevas normas de la unión bankster uropeda), amenazan kon robar.// Kómex, kon seguir mangoneando.// y Greenspan, kopernikano él , y el úniko " partikular" ...animando a reswardarse en oro. :ouch:

Por ahí van mis dudas, si alguien kiere progresar por ahí, o matxakarlas...enkantáu de la vie.


----------



## karlilatúnya (13 Dic 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que pienso que hay que disfrutar más de la vida, por eso me he comprado un coche nuevo con todas las pijadas que me ha apetecido... 8:
> Después dicen que si los alemanes son tan eficientes, tan rápidos, etc... 4 meses de fecha me han dado :ouch:
> 
> ¿Habéis visto la película Elysium? Os recomiendo que la veáis, ya que creo que hace una muy buena crítica de lo que se avecina y que egoístamente espero no llegar a ver.
> ...



No es mala idea,yo lo que hice es comprármelo, pero de segunda mano y disfrutar un poco,cuando se estropee si el arreglo es muy caro lo doy de baja y muy buenas...no todo serán mpssss
Y tampoco vamos a tirar el fiat en uno nuevo:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado, pues no me había fijado en lo de "hispanos" en el contexto que indicas y es que todavía estaba "recreado" en la denominación genérica que recibían los pueblos "hispanos" en tiempos de Aníbal... 

Te dejo dos enlaces sobre lo que me preguntas y es que ahora me da "palo" buscar todos los artículos que escribí sobre este tema y los relacionados con la "criba" del estamento militar a finales de ese año 2012...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlGpNwi3fr4

- Soldiers in Anti-Obama Plot Wanted to 'Give the Government Back to the People' - The Wire

Y dejo este otro, por si todavía quedaban "dudas"...

- La vergüenza de Ucrania: La bandera yanki ondeando en la Sede de los Servicios de Seguridad en Kiev

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 22:19 ----------

Joder, esseri, no sabes lo que me cuesta "repetirme"... El tema de Greenspan y el Oro ya se tocó en el hilo, pero ponte a "buscarlo"... En fin, sin que sirva de precedente, te coloco la información sobre lo que ya pensaba Greenspan en... ¡1966! Y que es lo MISMO que AHORA. En el "intervalo" como Presidente de la FED tuvo que asumir el rol que se le "adjudicó". Al final del enlace tienes acceso al original.

- Autores Invitados - Oro y libertad econmica - Libre Mercado

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Dic 2014)

Jojojo...lo sé , Fernando.

Por eso inzido en k el mensaje ( y es algo en lo k G. Barba kae, por su ego austríako resentío ) es lo de menos...lo pasmoso es porké karajo lo suelta ahora.

La sinkronía y lenwa suelta de pezes gordos ( y ex ) es flixpante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Dic 2014)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/ko...is-likely-to-repatriate-its-gold-from-london/

si sabéis inglés, y os interesa el oro (gracias a Unai) os tendrá al día Koos Jansen


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Gracias por el aporte. Pero respecto a lo de "gracias" a Unai va a ser que NO. Posiblemente, por no decir seguro, yo y la mayoría de los conforeros ya andábamos comprados en el Oro antes de conocer a este excelente analista.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (14 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> si sabéis inglés, y os interesa el oro (gracias a Unai) os tendrá al día Koos Jansen



No entiendo. Ké kieres dezir ???


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> No entiendo. Ké kieres dezir ???



Simplemente quería decir que si ha pasado algo con respecto al oro, en esa página de koos jansen, o en su twitter seguramente esté recogido.


(gracias a Unai en mi caso, de hecho a Unai lo descubrí gracias a Fernando)


----------



## timi (14 Dic 2014)

interesante articulo que he sacado del hilo del oro del principal , agradeceré los comentarios sabios de por aquí,,,

¿China y Europa preparan futura moneda mundial con el oro?

por otra parte , el tema de los coches , me veo en la tesitura de tener que comprar uno ,ya que a mi mujer le dio por hacer un crash test el viernes, así , sin consultarlo , y eso que tenemos el acuerdo de que las cosas importantes nos las consultemos antes ,jeje,,,, por el tono podéis deducir que no le paso nada a ella .
la vida es corta y hay que disfrutarla , pero ni loco compro un coche nuevo , mirare muy bien los de 2 mano , con los sistemas de seguridad adecuados y a un precio correcto,,,, nada , a consumir se ha dicho,, y con mucho gusto,,,


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2014)

Acerca de si habrá o no una moneda mundial respaldada en oro:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-triffin-origen-de-crisis-financiera.html
Y si lo que dicen las webs está acertado debe haber como 9 veces más masa monetaria que PIB mundial y aún así el mundo está en desinflación o principio de deflación.  :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, timi: Creo que esta noticia ya se editó en este hilo. En cualquier caso, ya la conocía puesto que Oro y finanzas suele enviarme lo que publica.

Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar este tema, pero seguro que a lo largo del día podré hacerlo, aunque ya de entrada te digo que NO, no es viable lo que comenta esa noticia. ¿Europa en la "órbita" de China y fuera de EE.UU.? Ni en "sueños"...

Sobre la creación de una nueva moneda de reserva mundial llevan "mareando" la perdíz desde hace unos pocos años, de manera que algo HAY e incluso puede que ya lo tengan "definido". Ahora bien, el problema surge cuando se plantea su implantación sin antes no arreglar el actual sistema monetario mundial y lo que subyace como PROBLEMA REAL: la Deuda vs PIB mundial... Sino ¿para qué?

Ya te digo que volveré sobre este tema en el día de hoy y mientras te dejo este vídeo y sirve para "reflexionar". Fijate en la fecha y en lo que le ha sucedido al Oro y a Rusia desde entonces...

- www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhD85jVj-UI

Y, por supuesto, si se puede hay que consumir, porque sino agudizaremos todavía más los problemas en este país. Otra cosa es el consumo "irresponsable", pero ese ya pertenece al mundo del bolsillo de cada cual...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Dic 2014)

es un bitcoin la moneda que muestra?


----------



## meliflua (14 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Acerca de si habrá o no una moneda mundial respaldada en oro:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-triffin-origen-de-crisis-financiera.html
> Y si lo que dicen las webs está acertado debe haber como 9 veces más masa monetaria que PIB mundial y aún así el mundo está en desinflación o principio de deflación. :fiufiu:



Buenos días:

No se si habrás visto este artículo que dejo, pero yo creo que no hay ningún dilema, LA DEUDA NO SE PUEDE PAGAR, ES IMPOSIBLE. Luego no hay dilema e triffin, ahora será otro el dilema que se presente.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-12/paying-down-debt-now-almost-mathematically-impossible


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2014)

Pues si en Usa creen que deuda que es el 100%pib es impagable es ver las europeas y echarse a temblar.


----------



## esseri (14 Dic 2014)

Link del forero Pablo Villa en el hilo orador del prinzipal k ,mejorando lo presente, aklara bastante más el puenteo del Kómex k el de Zero Hedge kon el andábamos a weltas.

A no perder los komentarios .

CME Comex plans for gold and silver trading limits | TF Metals Report


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2014)

Acabáis conmigo: ejercito español...comprar coche nuevo...misiles americanos en Europa...el accidente del AVE...Aníbal...vencimiento trimestral de futuros...y esto solo en las tres últimas páginas del foro.

Tengo un par de libros en la mesilla para leer, pero vistos vuestros dotes escribanos, tengo que ir aplazando la lectura impresa en papel.

de todo lo que habéis tratado poco puedo añadir:

El vencimiento trimestral traerá algo de volatilidad, pero nada más, no suele quedarse en nada finalmente.

Comprar coche nuevo, pues yo personalmente no lo suelo hacer, pero bien es cierto que en los últimos años, los coches decentes de segunda mano andan buscados...cada vez menos gente se lanza a comprar coche nuevo (buscan Km 0, o con menos de dos años)

Aníbal...de este poco puedo hablar...yo era más de MA o del loco Murdock... jeje

En cuanto a que se saquen de la manga una moneda basada de nuevo en patrón Oro (China, Rusia, o hasta ya comentáis que Europa...) Bueno, en su día dejó de funcionar, y el posible si se retoma, que funcione durante un tiempo "como todas", y luego deje de nuevo a la vista las carencias de ese sistema.

La solución a la moneda FIAT es complicada, sobre todo cuando en muchas ocasiones no nos planteamos lo que hay tras un billete de 50€ por ejemplo. Diréis que no hay nada que lo respalde, sin embargo si que hay algo (en muchos casos), y son horas de mano de obra humana.

Si se pudiera crear una moneda incorruptible (da igual en papel, electrónica, o de cascara de nuez) que represente fielmente horas de trabajo, no el valor económico, podría funcionar (con sus carencias)...siempre y cuando entendiéramos que la hora de trabajo tuviera un valor X coherente, nada de que por ejemplo una hora de trabajo de un albañil valga X, y la de un presidente del gobierno valga X+X+X+X... Pues volveríamos a lo mismo de siempre (especulación y apuntes contables sin base de ningún tipo, como por ejemplo te adelanto 100.000 horas X por tu futuro trabajo etc...) 

De todos modos, los que habéis leído algo a cerca del sistema comunista soviético y sus maneras de general valor en base al trabajo del proletariado etc... llegareis a la conclusión de que Marx, o vivía en los mundos de Blanca Nieves, o se pensaba que todos los seres humanos son honrados por naturaleza, y ninguno de esos dos casos a día de hoy es aplicable.

Si la mentalidad humana estuviera preparada, pienso que cualquier sistema económico o político iría bien (hablo del respeto a lo ajeno, y a la responsabilidad propia sobre todo), mientras eso brille por su ausencia, podemos cambiar el sistema monetario las veces que pretendamos que el resultado a largo plazo no variará.

Un saludo y buen día, *no me enrollo más que si no esto se desboca en demasía*


----------



## esseri (14 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> .
> 
> Tengo un par de libros en la mesilla para leer, pero *vistos vuestros dotes escribano...*



Ha my k m rrejystren. :fiufiu:

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Del link del post anterior:

*"De acuerdo con los documentos incrustados debajo, el comercio de oro ahora detener durante cinco minutos después de un movimiento intradía de 100 dólares respecto al cierre previo. Lo mismo para la plata después de un movimiento de $ 3. "*

Detener 5 minutos...para ké ??? Si a los 5 minutos se puede subir otros zien pavos,no problemo.

Detener...Y PARALIZAR ? OK, y Shangai, London, etz ? 

El servizio de provisión y tasazión de metales va a estar a años luz en unos y otros merkáus. El Komex puede kontrolar lo suyo...pero ké haze fuera ??? Es imposible ,salvo enkaje de bolillos global ( k yo ,por los kortos azeptados en USA de responsabilidá personal e intransferible , no me kreo ). Y esos desekilibrios, pintan más un desboke inkontrolado k un sistema de kontrol. A poko k pienses, el mero anunzio es una temeridá de kojones.

Fernando,vas a tener okasión muy pronto de komprobar tus tesis sobre si los txinorris están en el ajo Usano o no. Komo la plata suba 3 pavos...o el oro 100 el mismo día ( komo kasi el otro día y sin kasi haze 2 semanas ),frenazo en el Komex ...y en la apertura de Shangai,la onza,en pániko,al triple...o mimetismo kómplize...kí lo sá ???

En fin, palomitax...pero de las wenax.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# timi: No, no muestra ninguna moneda "virtual". La moneda es la que te enlazo y cómo podréis comprobar el tema ya lo llevaban bastante adelantado... Es más, parecía que en principio estaba orientada a su implantación en EE.UU. y Europa y que tiene mucho más sentido que esa "absurdidad" de entre Europa y China, algo "incomible"...

- Welcome to the official site United Future World Currency - NEWS: La nueva moneda del futuro presentada por los lderes del G8

# paketazo: Este hilo se está "expandiendo" a marchas forzadas y se hace muy difícil seguirlo, al menos para los que dedicamos parte de nuestro tiempo a él. Así que intentaremos seguir, pero dentro de nuestras limitaciones, especialmente en lo que a tiempo se refiere. Y no sé porqué, pero me parece que por aquí andáis muchos que "suspenderíais" un examen de Historia... y con lo que ésta sirve para explicar lo que estamos viviendo.

# esseri: No suelo visitar ese hilo al que haces referencia. Bastante trabajo tengo con este y, la verdad, no me hace falta recibir más información sobre el Oro. Cada día recibo mucha sobre los MPs y de otro tipo, pero sólo coloco lo que me resulta más interesante y, en realidad, me gusta colocar la información "justa" sobre los MPs y así, de paso, aprovecho para "ampliar" el hilo hacia otros campos. Por tanto, son hilos totalmente diferentes en el "concepto"... y me quedo con ESTE.

¿Estás seguro en lo de "pronto"? Pues, me parece que te vas a hinchar a "palomitas" esperando ese hipotético escenario. Y aclararte una cosa: las "élites" pueden ir por un camino y los Gobiernos por otro... En cualquier caso, es curiosa la "relajación" actual entre EE.UU./China/Japón y más cuando hace poco se especulaba con una posible guerra entre éstos dos últimos países... Ya te he dicho que he observado movimientos muy simbólicos de acercamiento entre las "élites" anglosajonas y el Gobierno y las instituciones de China.

En fin, tiempo al tiempo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 15:27 ----------

Y Abe ha sido reelegido en Japón y obtiene mayoría absoluta, así que habrá más "Abenomics" para los "drogatas"... NO, parece que este mundo no tiene "solución"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2014)

Lo de ponerle limites al precio me suena a ponerle puertas al mar. Si uno sabe como funciona un mercado sabrá que cuando se va la liquidez (algun evento importante) el precio simplemente explota hacia un lado hasta donde esa liquidez vuelve a aparecer. En el forex eso pasa continuamente , cuando hay grandes macros como los tipos de la banca central.
La realidad es que los mercados son peligrosos y parar el precio no soluciona nada.


----------



## Dev-em (14 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo de ponerle limites al precio me suena a ponerle puertas al mar. Si uno sabe como funciona un mercado sabrá que cuando se va la liquidez (algun evento importante) el precio simplemente explota hacia un lado hasta donde esa liquidez vuelve a aparecer. En el forex eso pasa continuamente , cuando hay grandes macros como los tipos de la banca central.
> La realidad es que los mercados son peligrosos y parar el precio no soluciona nada.



Son apaños , como cuando un jugador de futbol se cae aposta y le viene el asistente de su equipo con el agua "milagrosa" , tras el traguito el jugador se levanta como si no hubiese pasado nada, milagrosamente sanado .

Al final yo creo que va a ser que lo más probable será la desaparición total del dinero , y no por un edicto papal o una fatwa islámica , si no por que se considerarán tantas cosas diferentes dinero , que a la larga quizás ya no haya más pobres en el mundo.

Naturalmente estoy pensando a muy largo plazo.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Dic 2014)

Jajajaja Fernando, tienes toda la razón, la mayoria suspenderiamos historia, pero al menos nadie ha pensado que hablábamos del anibal... lecter (hannibal lecter), jeje.

Gracias por la info sobre el intento del asesinato del bobama, la miraré en cuanto pueda.

Respecto a la compra de coche, uno de segunda mano lo compraría con estos supuestos:
- Que sea de un concesionario (garantia de 2 años)
- Que conozca bien al que me lo vende.
- Que un mecánico de mi confianza lo revise a fondo.

No es que sea contrario a comprar coche de 2a mano, pero actualmente los coches vienen como "cajas cerradas" y es difícil saber su estado sin herramientas adecuadas, y mira que fui de lo que se compraban coches de 2a mano porque no tenia para más, pero antes los coches eran mas sencillos y hasta yo podia meterles mano, ahora ni de coña. 

Pero los km 0 no están nada mal, yo tuve uno y me fue de maravilla, timi, me alegra que lo del accidente solo se quedó en pérdidas materiales, y ahora quizás tengas suerte con algún km 0, que es la temporada de los consecionarios para "trucar" objetivos y llevarse su plus.

Paketazo, estoy igual que tú, me has recordado que tengo un par de libros por leer desde el año pasado, justo en estas fechas me los dejaron, menos mal que el que me los dejó, practicamente me los regaló, jeje.

Uno de ellos es Así habló Zaratustra, pero me dice que casi mejor que no lo lea que es muy lioso, en fin, en cuanto pueda lo leeré. El otro si que no me acuerdo ahora, jajaja.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2014)

Refinanciado no se te ocurra pasar de la obra de Nietzsche . Leetelo un par de veces, a mi la primera se me pasaron detalles, y en la segunda saqué más cosas en claro.
Zaratustra era un poco como nosotros tenía una idea clara de la dirección equivocada que estaba tomando la sociedad, bajó de su reducto en la montaña para abrirle los ojos al gentío y ... tendrás que leertelo.

Un saludo y sigo leyeendoos


----------



## esseri (14 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo de ponerle limites al precio me suena a ponerle puertas al mar. Si uno sabe como funciona un mercado sabrá que cuando se va la liquidez (algun evento importante) el precio simplemente explota hacia un lado hasta donde esa liquidez vuelve a aparecer. En el forex eso pasa continuamente , cuando hay grandes macros como los tipos de la banca central.
> La realidad es que los mercados son peligrosos y parar el precio no soluciona nada.



Exakto, ahí le has dáo. Lo k hay k leer, es el fondo. Esos límites ( de hetxo, se habla de "parar", no de "limitar" ) son partxes. Kolaterales. Buskan tapar,es evidente k no arreglar. Medidas extraordinarias k, enzima, ni pintan práktikas. Muy posiblemente porke su objetivo no sea ése.

Un txantxullo,kualkiera, funziona en su "ekosistema" , en su radio de akzión , en el ámbito zerrado de las normas k se hayan transgredido. En kuanto trasziende, se akabó, pues ya no depende de kien lo ha kometido. Y si no está zerrado, o está kondenado a emerger y revelarse en el tiempo, empieza a "asomar la patita", kon minuzias k simplemente desenkajan, pero k normalmente , no revelan el fondo...y sí gestos ,hetxos, k dizen poko o nada per sé , pero k no vienen a kuento.

Mutxas akziones y aktores koinziden ahora mismo sin venir a kuento. Y no son alarmas de "vigías" lo k las ponen de manifiesto, sino los, hasta haze nada, hermétikos implikados, direktamente y de motu propio.

Un komex severa y públikamente kuestionado, no sólo no se pronunzia al respekto de sus inexkusables rigores, sino k dize : " Sobre posibles manoseos,silenzio ofizial ( ya leímos haze poko k yipimórgan y no rekuerdo si algún otro "kártel" más, ya enkausados por otros manoseos, habían ampliado su presupuesto en pikapleitos para 2015 hasta los 21 millones de $ ,kreo rekordar a botepronto).pero no sólo no respondo, sino k kambio las reglas en mitá del partido,y hasta lo paro, porke yolovalgo". Éso no es una patada adelante, es una tanda de penaltys.

El asunto es k hoy por hoy, kualkier txantxullo es ventilado kon media txikuelina en los mismos morros de la gente, mientras haya una mentira k soltar...lo importante en este zirko de vomitiva korrekzión polítika es tener una karta k etxar, por delirante k sea y parezka...y esperar k el de enfrente mueva fitxa, para así administrar los tempos hasta el siguiente movimiento. Bobama no mira a Ukrania,mira la libertá ...Rajojojoy sostiene k la krisis se ha akabáu y un fiskal mallorkín , k una prinzesa es "gente indefensa". Y sostendrían sin pestañear k su madre es vírgen, si estuviese en el guión...OK, el asunto es no sakar el txantxullo de su ámbito y seguir la partida en su terreno,un terreno k kontrolan.

...Pero es k el Komex, deteniendo y alterando la kotizazión metalera, está implikando a otros agentes en sus malabares. Agentes k, mientras no evidenzien lo kontrario, son ajenos a su txantxullo. Ké hazen Zúrik o Shangai kon la kotizazión USA parada ? 

La respuesta ( k akojona , sea en un sentido u otro , dada la magnitud del txantxullo - y la redefinizión de su ámbito, a uno inekívokamente global - )...desmarkarse o alinearse. Hostias a gogó ó NWO de la banka mundial. Ni se m'okurre pensar k respetarán propiedad privada alguna,ni por supuesto metalera, si enkajan un trile a esa eskala. Yo no les voy a esperar kon los gayumbos llenos de onzas.

Al hilo del hilo, yo jamás m'he pilláo un karro nuevo k no fuese pa'kurrar. Pero si el Komex la lía y la respuesta global es un kompadreo kontinuísta k entenderé deklarazión de prinzipios en tóa regla , empezaré a himbertir en ruedas y zilindros,ké karajo. En txavalas y txampú ( -án ) , ya me he pulío lo mío ( y lo k keda )...el resto,komo George Best,empezare a asumir k lo malgasté ( en onzas y otras mierdas ). Pero wé...k tié'fázil reset.

Y ,sí...Palomitax . Kada vez máx jugosax.


----------



## atom ant (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes

Ha-pón

A pesar de que parecen haber desarrollado una resistencia natural hacia la radiaciones nucleares, supongo que por muy orgullosos y amarillos que sean saben que con solo cinco minutos sin respirar se volverán azules.

y en fin, llevo un buen rato buscando mi gorra de pensar y no hay manera, esta semana tiene pinta interesante.

Saludos


----------



## SOY (14 Dic 2014)

Una predicción... en la última semana de este año veremos el precio oro por encima de los 1600$, ¿durante cuánto tiempo?, en eso ya no me mojo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Saludarte y a ver si sales de tu "ostracismo"... Desde luego, espero que no seas tan "tacaño" como con la utilización de las palabras... Por cierto, igual "mojas" en la acerera... ¿No?

# esseri: Si todo es más sencillo de "explicar"... Cuando las cosas se ponen muy "feas" en las Bolsas, no existe la moda de "suspenderlas" o surgen "problemas técnicos" en medio de las sesiones o, simplemente, dicen que los "cortos" ya no valen... Pues, lo aplicas a lo que comentas y te evitas "eculubraciones", a fin de cuentas harán los que les salga del "rabo"...

Por cierto, felicitarte por tu comentario y que es sumamente "agudo"... ¡Ah! y procura no echar sal a las "palomitas" porque a ese paso te pondrás como un "tonel"... y a las "txavalas" no suelen gustarles según qué "estéticas"...

# paketazo: Tendré que volver a leer "Así habló Zaratustra", de Nietsche, y es que lo hice en mí juventud, donde esa obra fue muy popular. Bueno, pertenezco a una generación que creíamos que podríamos "cambiar el mundo" y se quedó en una declaración de "intenciones"... En realidad, es posiblemente lo mejor de Nietzche y, en mí opinión, es una fábula llena de símbolos y metáforas. Muy interesante, pero que requiere prestar suma atención, así que Refinanciado mejor lo lees con los críos y la parienta durmiendo... Je,je,je.

# Refinanciado: Yo es que el coche lo veo como algo que me "tiene que llevar", por tanto NUNCA he tenido un coche "interesante". Eso sí, he primado la seguridad por encima de las "pijerías" y, seguramente, estoy vivo gracias a ello. He tenido varios accidentes de tráfico, pero uno fue una hostia de aquí te espero... Siniestro Total para un coche que tenía escasos 6 meses, pero se trataba de un coche del Este y, en aquellos tiempos, "hierro puro", así que yo prácticamente no me hice nada, pero el coche fue directo a la chatarra...

Siempre he tenido coches nuevos y así no he tenido los problemas que vengo observando entre familiares y amigos con los coches de segunda mano. No digo que sea el "camino a seguir", pero a mí me ha funcionado siempre y yo amortizo mucho los coches en Kms. y tiempo de duración... menos en el indicado, pero tenía seguro a todo riesgo y lo "sustituí" por otro idéntico en todo (hasta en el color).

Y os dejo un enlace que desde luego demuestra porqué en Rusia hay alguien que gobierna con "cabeza" y me refiero a Putin. No digo que no sea un HdP, porque a esos "niveles" pocos se "libran", pero desde luego es más inteligente y "largo" que Bobama...
Que mejor forma de defenderse de la "devaluación" del Rublo que comprando Oro...

- Oil Prices Go Down, Russia's Gold Buying Goes Up : Parallels : NPR

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 20:31 ----------

# SOY: Todo es "posible", pero NO lo veo... Si se viera ese precio que indicas se rompería de forma brutal la bajista actual y sería difícil que retrocediera de forma importante. En fin, ahí queda tu "predicción", pero imagino que "descuentas" algún tipo de acontecimiento bastante IMPORTANTE como para tener tanto impacto en el precio del Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Dic 2014)

Pues... podría darse un efecto interesante con el cierre trimestral de opciones y futuros

Yo también me mojo para la porra del 2 de Enero
AU $1300
AG $19

saludos

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 20:48 ----------

Hola fernando, estoy un poco descolocado ya que no estoy muy encima de la actualidad, llegando final de año uno de vuelve conservador y hogareño cual hormiguita, pero me parece que esta semana voy a ir tomando posición en los hidrocarburos


----------



## SOY (14 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # SOY: Todo es "posible", pero NO lo veo... Si se viera ese precio que indicas se rompería de forma brutal la bajista actual y sería difícil que retrocediera de forma importante. En fin, ahí queda tu "predicción", pero imagino que "descuentas" algún tipo de acontecimiento bastante IMPORTANTE como para tener tanto impacto en el precio del Oro...



El petróleo ha caído un 40% en apenas dos meses. ¿Quién se lo iba a esperar?. ¿Te puedo preguntar qué ves tú?. ¿Cómo estará el precio del oro a final de año?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Una predicción... en la última semana de este año veremos el precio oro por encima de los 1600$, ¿durante cuánto tiempo?, en eso ya no me mojo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Eso es mucho afirmar, hablamos de una subida del 30% y eso incluso en pocas tecnológicas del Nasdaq se ve en tan poco margen de tiempo.

Ya te anticipo que eso no va a pasar, tendremos un final de año tranquilo dentro de lo que cabe, no auguro grandes movimientos en los metales, ni en los índices. Pero como ser humano que soy, puedo equivocarme.

Hablas de la bajada del petróleo...pues bien, como materia prima que es, lo más probable si lo relacionas con el oro, es que lo arrastre a la baja y no al alza.

Para ver el oro a 1600$ Oz antes del 31, debería pasar algo gordo y malo, muy malo para la sociedad y para la economía, por eso deseo *como poseedor de oro*, que eso no pase a pesar de que yo no gane un céntimo de revalorización.

*atom ant* veo que tu también te lanzas, pero con algo más de mesura, si recordáis la pequeña gráfica que puse, el oro tiene un canal pequeño que no sabe por dónde romper, si esta semana logra salir al alza por encima de los 1230-50$ en mercado cerrado, veremos una continuación, pero tenéis que entender que quedan 13 días de cotizaciones, y ningún contable tiene ganas de hacer borrones de última hora en sus libros...vamos, que contendrán los mercados todo lo que puedan, y la actividad bursátil (futuros y contado), creo que será escasa.

*fernandojgc* aquí todos somos la "ostia" y con 20 años nos íbamos a merendar el mundo...yo he leído mucho, como casi todos aquí, unas veces nos creemos lo que leemos, y otras veces no...creo que eso es lo único que hay que saber valorar cuando se está leyendo algo, y entender el grave peligro que las dos opciones conllevan.

Un saludo, y salud.


----------



## esseri (14 Dic 2014)

@fernando

Es obvio k Putin es un agente de primer orden en el ekilibrio metalero komentado. Más faktores fuera de la palma Usana.

En el hilo del rublo,oil & gold, se komentaba k Rusia tiene $ para 6 meses kon el petróleo por debajo de 50 pavos. Aventurado y relativo , ok...pero se supone k azentuando además su estrategia de himbersión aurífera,es de suponer k bien menos. Otra kontrarreloj,pues, ante la distorsión de prezio del oro en la k es más k dudoso k kien se mete a muerte no mueva fitxa, ni k se haya metido deskalzo en tal fregáo.

El trile metalero ,más allá del Kómex, pinta demasiado frágil, demasiado k enkajar,


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# SOY: Yo lo que he dicho es que NO veo esos $1600 y si se dieran en tan corto espacio de tiempo es que algo muy "gordo" estaría pasando en el mundo y en eso coincido con paketazo.

En fin, lo del Petróleo ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones. Veamos el último gran "ejemplo":

- 1 de Junio de 2008 = $139,83 vs 1 de Diciembre de 2008 = $45,59 (ahí se paró)

- 1 de Junio de 2014 = $112,36 vs 1 de Diciembre de 2014 = 72,83 (la caída aún continúa...)

Mira, SOY, tengo mucha experiencia acumulada en los mercados de Materias Primas y te aseguro que lo que está sucediendo con el Petróleo es muy común y "normal" en las Materias Primas, ¿o no lo has visto con el Oro? En cualquier caso, en este hilo ya hace MUCHISIMOS meses que vengo advirtiendo que se observaba una fuerte debilidad en las Materias Primas y en las divisas emergentes. Y aquí no hago de "pitoniso", simplemente experiencia y analizar los datos que se van publicando... no hay ningún "misterio" en ello.

Me preguntas cómo veo yo el Oro a finales de año, pues la verdad es que no he pensado acerca de ello, pero puestos a "mojarse": hay una resistencia en torno a los $1251,70 y si la supera no veo que se fuera más allá de los $1270,30... En fin, quizás el tema de Grecia le dé más impulso, pero ahora mismo soy más bien escéptico. A largo plazo ya cambia la cosa y soy muy ALCISTA, pero va a llevar su tiempo o eso creo...

# paketazo: Yo soy la "hostia" en mí vida REAL, a fin de cuentas esto es un foro y tiene la importancia que tiene... ni más ni menos. Sobre lo que comentas, qué quieres que te diga... yo me dedico al estudio e investigación de temas históricos y procuro ser muy riguroso en mis conclusiones y eso cuando tengo ocasión de llegar a ellas. Como digo siempre: cada cual sabe lo que sabe y también sabe lo que no sabe... Fácil de "entender".

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 21:53 ----------

# esseri: Es un tema muy complejo y con demasiados "actores" implicados. Posiblemente, las compras de Oro de Rusia ya iban tan "avanzadas" porque esperaban implicaciones "hostiles". Tengamos presente que en la política exterior EE.UU. es manifiestamente "ofensivo" y, en cambio, Rusia suele ser más "defensiva" y favorable a la negociación, así que tampoco debe de haberles pillado muy por "sorpresa" y más recordando de dónde viene Putin... ya he dicho que hay una gran diferencia entre éste y Bobama.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 22:07 ----------

# atom ant: ¿Tomar posiciones en Hidrocarburos? "Pero": ¿Alcistas o Bajistas? En fin, estamos en una semana un poco "delicada" a priori, aunque después harán lo que les "convenga" y ya debe de estar más que "planificado"... Luego, como dice paketazo, quedan muy pocas sesiones hábiles este mes. Por cierto, como curiosidad, ¿sigues largo en la Plata? Por tu comentario, parece que SI... ¿o NO?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 22:23 ----------

Y sobre el Petróleo dejo este interesante artículo que acabo de leer...

- Crude Crash Set To Continue After Arab Emirates Hint $40 Oil Coming Next | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 22:46 ----------

Y menuda HOSTIA la de las Bolsas de Medio Oriente... Y el Petróleo sigue pesando y MUCHO...

- Índices del Medio Oriente | Índices Bursátiles del Medio Oriente


----------



## atom ant (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, perdón
Si, sigo largo en Plata y en torno a los $50 creo que empezare a comprar petroleo.

Pero también depende cómo vaya la bolsa, un buen recorte puede dar buenas oportunidades en petroleras o tal...

oteando el panorama


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mejor, vía petroleras y que siempre me habían gustado... Ahora que estoy mirando de "diversificar" fuera de los MPs quizás empiece a estudiarlas, luego seleccionar algunas y seguirlas... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Dic 2014)

Sales Of Silver American Eagles Rise To Record High For Second Consecutive Year | Zero Hedge







---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 23:30 ----------

Free Article for Non-Subscriber | Stratfor

Rusia "invade" Suecia. Otro episodio de aviones, la otra vez fue un submarino


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

esta gente no está bien.

10.000 haponeses cantando sincronizadamente...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iXSDqdbrt0


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

buenos días a todos:

Por mi parte acabo de abrir una cuenta en ínterdin, mi idea es posicionarme no tardando en CFDs largo en petróleo, oro y plata, y corto en sp500, de momento estoy operando con la cuenta demos, hasta coger la operativa y ver como va esto.

La verdad es que no se que suelo ponerle a los CFDs para ponerme largo, pero para el petróleo espero que baje hasta los 45-46$, en la plata 14,5 - 15,5$ y para el oro le esperaré entorno a los 1100$, en el sp500, me pondría corto ya, e ir promediando si sigue subiendo, aunque mi sentido me dice que tiene que bajar, y cuando lo haga, creo que la bajada total será en torno al 30-50%, pues las acciones están muy sobrevaloradas a los precios de hoy.

Se agradecerían comentarios al respecto. Y, aunque sea meterme donde no me llaman. Que os parecería plantear estrategias comunes e ir siguiendolas? Lo digo dado que tenemos intereses comunes, que podamos aportar estrategias para intentar ganarle algo de dinero al sistema.

Lo dejo caer y me dais vuestra opinión, si lo creéis oportuno.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Por daros una idea, un CFD sobre el petróleo cada céntimo = 1$, en la plata cada 50 contratos por cada céntimo 5 céntimos de $, y en el oro para un contrato, por cada céntimo = 1 céntimo de $, en el sp500 por cada contrato cada décimo de punto = 1$

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:37 ----------

Yo no entiendo de ATs, solo me muevo por sentimiento, no me gusta ponerme corto, pero creo que en el sp500, al igual que ha hecho soros, creo que la mejor apuesta es ponerse corto.

En los metales y en el crudo, mi sentimiento es claramente alcista en el corto-medio plazo, aunque en estos mercados tan manipulados es muy difícil hacer una apuesta, pues vete a saber por donde nos salen los LOBOS.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:39 ----------

Esta propuesta que hago, es con el fin de que el que quiera, pueda aprovechar la inteligencia común del foro, y, aparte de comentar los artículos diarios, cosa que se agradece y mucho, saquemos algo más de partido a este foro.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:47 ----------

Al hilo de lo que comentábamos el otro día sobre los limites a la fluctuación de los MPs os dejo esto.

Why Is The Comex Implementing Gold/Silver Price Limit Collars? | Investment Research Dynamics

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:52 ----------

Jesse's Café Américain: What Is Happening With Gold: Russian Economist Mikhail Khazin - Of Volatility and Collars

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:55 ----------

CME Comex plans for gold and silver trading limits | TF Metals Report

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:56 ----------

leeros los comentarios de los ususarios


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Dic 2014)

Yuan Has Real Shot at IMF Blessing on Reserve Status - Bloomberg

El yuan chino y el oro, dentro de la cesta del SDR que revisarán en 2015. Creo que no está confirmado aún.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2014)

*meliflua* miedo me das...miedo me das...

la idea es muy buena, pero descuento que te fías de momento del bróker, y del sistema económico a coto plazo.

Para ponerte largo en petróleo lo mejor es UCO, lo puedes comprar casi con cualquier bróker cotiza en NY, y es un etf bastante fiable y muy líquido, pero peligroso como cualquier derivado.

La zona que puede testear el petróleo (quizá se gire ya) estará como muy abajo por 45$ salvo derrape de muy corto plazo...lo que sucede es que quizá esta vez no busquen una recuperación de la caída en V, y se planteen un lateral para agotar las posiciones largas y cortas de aburrimiento. 

¿sería demasiado fácil ponerse largo ahora y esperar ver el OIL en 100 en unos meses, no? , y si algo he aprendido es a desconfiar del sistema, y de lo que parezca fácil.

En cuanto al S&P, técnicamente puede irse abajo a la de ya, sin embargo creo que veremos nuevos máximos, mis líneas me dicen que podría verse el 2100 o algo más...pero ojo, suelo equivocarme bastante. Yo de momento no me planteo ponerme corto en S&P a medio plazo, no hay indicadores que me digan que vaya a irse al traste de momento.

Oro y Plata...en mi caso solo físico, no quiero saber nada de anotaciones en cuenta, después de tantos años, me fío menos del sistema que de un billete de 6€.

Por cierto el metal hoy bajando bien, es más, al final del día cuando se acerque el cierre sacaré unas líneas a corto para ver por dónde saldrá, pero creo que lo intuimos casi todos.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes caballeros.


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

Meliflua, si quiere probar a ponerse corto en el sp500 este es un buen momento para atacar el posible pullback al 2000-2005sp, stop cortito y pérdidas asumibles.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 15:31 ----------

Resulta que el partido que ha obtenido la mayoria absoluta en Hapón tiene por promesa electoral reabrir las centrales nucleares y de imprimir todo lo que haga falta.

es mítica las tendencias suicidas que tienen en esta sociedad pero...

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 15:36 ----------

y en fin, para eso están los stops


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

un ojo al rublo, -4,5%


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> un ojo al rublo, -4,5%



Puttin aprovechó para comprar oro mientras el petróleo y el rublo estaban decentemente fuertes, ahora no podrá ni vender petróleo ni comprar oro a buen precio.

Veremos quién puede más, si las multinacionales vetadas en Rusia, o la supuesta inteligencia financiera y política de Puttin.


----------



## nekcab (15 Dic 2014)

Melíflua, me has dejado roto. Hace apenas una semana estabas ya pensando en términos de "escopeta y manta", y hoy vas lanzado hacia el S&P 500.

En parte te entiendo q el 'económic stablisment' quiere transmitir esa extraña sensación d q todo va sobre ruedas. Y al igual q tú, yo también soy tentado por el "lado oscuro". Pero, no sé, de hace una semana a hoy... ¡¡¡has mutado!!!

MELÍFLUA... ¡¡¡VUELVE, SE TÚ MISMO, NO NOS DEJES, NO TE DEJES LLEVAR POR EL LADO TENEBROSO!!!


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Puttin aprovechó para comprar oro mientras el petróleo y el rublo estaban decentemente fuertes, ahora no podrá ni vender petróleo ni comprar oro a buen precio.
> 
> Veremos quién puede más, si las multinacionales vetadas en Rusia, o la supuesta inteligencia financiera y política de Puttin.




-7% ya.

Es hora de ver si hay algo detrás del ruso, o no. Toka etxar karta, no milongas.


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> un ojo al rublo, -4,5%





esseri dijo:


> -7% ya.
> 
> Es hora de ver si hay algo detrás del ruso, o no. Toka etxar karta, no milongas.



Me da que a una Rusia libre de deuda y sin dependencia de productos del exterior le afecta muy poco lo que su moneda cotice en territorio enemigo. En cambio hace que Rusia sea muy competitiva.

Se hablaba de devaluaciones competitivas? pues ahora *la madre* de todas las devaluaciones competitivas viene de Rusia! Quién se atreverá a seguirla?

Es más, al ser el mayor productor del mundo de productos energéticos Rusia es quien dicta myormente su precio. Opino que la bajada es una maniobra rusa para hacer reventar la burbuja del fracking, que dado el gran apalancamiento de esta industria puede provocar una cirsis financiera mas gorda que la de las hipotecas _subprime_ y de paso una crisis energética en Occidente por el cierre de casi todas las explotaciones.

Veo un órdago a la grande por parte de Rusia.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Me da que a una Rusia libre de deuda y sin dependencia de productos del exterior le afecta muy poco lo que su moneda cotice en territorio enemigo. En cambio hace que Rusia sea muy competitiva.
> 
> Se hablaba de devaluaciones competitivas? pues ahora *la madre* de todas las devaluaciones competitivas viene de Rusia! Quién se atreverá a seguirla?
> 
> ...



Es lo k Putin deja ver. Pero le están pidiendo karta.

Por zierto, la presunta parejita k amenaza okzidente,también txekeada. El FMI invita a Txina a la zona VIP de la fiesta...y a Putin le hostian los gorilas de la puerta.



Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Yuan Has Real Shot at IMF Blessing on Reserve Status - Bloomberg
> 
> El yuan chino y el oro, dentro de la cesta del SDR que revisarán en 2015. Creo que no está confirmado aún.




Putin solo, jodido está. Habrá k ver kómo se toman los kantos de sirena banksters los txinorris. Pero toka YA.

Palomitax.


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

el cruce EUR-RUB a punto de llegar al +10%, quizá en este punto ocurra algo

edición : superado


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el cruce EUR-RUB a punto de llegar al +10%, quizá en este punto ocurra algo



Pues que vamos a ver patatas rusas en Mercadona mientras se pudre en el campo la producción nacional.

Si no comercias con tu enemigo te la suda que rechace tu moneda. Cuando necesite lo tuyo,y lo va a necesitar mas bein temprano que tarde, volverá a llamar a tu puerta para que le perdones y entonces vas a poder humillarle a placer.


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

Aunque Putin tenga un punto de lider absoluto, Rusia es una democracia y esto es una gran putada para la gente.
Van a tener que tomar medidas de inmediato, esta misma noche.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Pues que vamos a ver patatas rusas en Mercadona mientras se pudre en el campo la producción nacional.



Si una maruja de Lugo puede pillar katxo del rublo a esos niveles, los movimientos del gran kapital anglo , ni te digo.

Por zierto...el oro, un flanko antiPutin evidente y más si Rusia ignora la eszena fiat global. Otro kara y kruz también ahí.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2014)

Dudo que dejen importar productos rusos a multinacionales europeas. De ahí el miedo por parte de las multinacionales allí asentadas, y por ahí vendrá la mayor presión hacia Puttin.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Dudo que dejen importar productos rusos a multinacionales europeas. De ahí el miedo por parte de las multinacionales allí asentadas, y por ahí vendrá la mayor presión hacia Puttin.



Si Txina no lo apoya, el frente Briks es filfa.

Putin ya ha demostráo k va a muerte. Es Txina kien está en una enkruzijada , no Rusia. El órdago real de todo ésto es la pseudoferta del FMI a la bendizión del yuan,las karas de perro usa/rus ya estaban servidas.

Y no van a dejar k Txina se instale tras su sempiterna kareta sonriente , Usa ya ha pisáo a fondo el azelerador...y una salida diplomátika a estas alturas, sería la payasada del milenio. Toka definir blokes.


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

EUR-RUB +12,5%

los metales empiezan a caer en picado.

Los HDLGP iluminati parece que van a conseguir su oro.


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

Os comento, hoy en la cuenta demo me he metido corto en sp500 y en petroleo, con un contrato en cada uno, me he metido con 50 contratos en plata y uno en oro en largo, hasta ahora saldo +370$ positivos.

No ve hubiese equivocado, a priori, pierdo en metales, gano en sp y petroleo.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 18:54 ----------

acabo de cambiarme a corto en oro con 1 contrato, en plata con 50 contratos.

Obviamente todo simulado. vamos a ver como acabo el día.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

Kuanto más tiempo pasara, más opziones a los briks de soltar amarras Fiat...y a USA ya le había krezido mutxo la bola de nieve...y los enanos. Lo de proveer oro barato era engordar pa' morir.

Esto no es ningún amago patxanguero, hamijos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

nekcab dijo:


> Melíflua, me has dejado roto. Hace apenas una semana estabas ya pensando en términos de "escopeta y manta", y hoy vas lanzado hacia el S&P 500.
> 
> En parte te entiendo q el 'económic stablisment' quiere transmitir esa extraña sensación d q todo va sobre ruedas. Y al igual q tú, yo también soy tentado por el "lado oscuro". Pero, no sé, de hace una semana a hoy... ¡¡¡has mutado!!!
> 
> MELÍFLUA... ¡¡¡VUELVE, SE TÚ MISMO, NO NOS DEJES, NO TE DEJES LLEVAR POR EL LADO TENEBROSO!!!



Sigo siendo el mismo, nekab, lo unico que como ya voy muy cargado en fisico, me gustaría intentar otra manera de manejar el cash, y ver si mi estrategia funciona. De momento solo estoy en simulación. Cuando los indices se acerquen a mis números, creo que aplicaré la estrategía que os he planteado.

Os invito a los que entendeis de ATs, aporteis datos, otras estrategias, etc, todo será bien venido en el Hilo. Creo yo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Dic 2014)

Como dijo creo que Buda _"el placer de la caza puede volver locos a los hombres"_

Afortunadamente una cuenta demo es como comparar la vida real con un videojuego, donde nunca mueres.

saludos


EUR RUB +13,5%


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

Acabo de cerrar todas las posiciones, beneficio teórico del día 348€, la verdad que es muy facil cuando no te juegas nada, lo abrí esta mañana, me fui a las 2 a mi hobby, y he vuelto a las 18:30h, claro que si me estuviera jugando dinero, ni hobby ni na de na,

saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

El Sp500 es fácil si dispones de mucho cash y poco apalancamiento para tener margen de maniobra y evitar que una cola de vela te reviente un stop loss.
La clave es volatilidad creciente bajistas, volatilidad decreciente alcistas.
Para ver la volatilidad un buen indicador es el ATR en 30 minutos aunque hay gente que mira el VIX, índice de volatilidad del Sp500.
Tampoco es que esta regla sea la panacea pero es una buena pista, luego hay que tener ojo con los datos económicos y antes de esos datos salirse y ponerse Straddle, es decir ordenes stop a ambos lados y un trailing stop para asegurar beneficios porque no sabes nunca por donde el dato puede salir y donde puede darse la vuelta el precio otra vez. :fiufiu:


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> El Sp500 es fácil si dispones de mucho cash ....



Kuánto es "mutxo kash"?


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2014)

Adjunto pequeño gráfico de 5 horas del oro.

Resulta interesante como se mantiene en ese lateral ascendente mientras no pierda los soportes comentados.

Sigo pensando que de momento las entradas en las partes bajas del canal (líneas rojas), son oportunidades de entrada en físico.

Con la que cae, el oro lo está haciendo realmente muy bien, me está sorprendiendo, a ver lo que es capaz de aguantar.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

*meliflua*, hubieras ganado hoy 350€, pero cuanto capital habrías arriesgado para ello?

Perdona que sea pesado, pero es que creo desde hace tiempo que los derivados están pensados para arruinar al pequeño inversor, y en más de 20 años por desgracia para mi, he visto muchos arruinados por su culpa. 

Hace poco más de un mes, un chaval de un foro americano se puso largo con más de 100.000$ en petróleo, cuando perdía 30.000$ abrió doble, o sea 200.000$, y lo último que supe de él es que tenía perdidas latentes de más de 120.000$ en pocos días.

Eso no es sano para la salud compañero, si te decides, durante unas semanas no juegues con más de 3000 o 4000€..bueno, igual eres una persona muy pudiente y para ti 100.000€ es como para mi 3000€, ojalá sea tu caso.

Hagas lo que hagas, ten mucho cuidado.

Suerte


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Kuánto es "mutxo kash"?



En realidad lo que se debe calcular es el apalancamiento como tamaño de orden respecto a tamaño de cuenta, un apalancamiento normal es 10.

Pero si se quiere ir con mucho cuidado conviene operar sin apalancamiento alguno.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

Sip,kon mutxo kuidáo,klaro.

Kuánto es ,así, mutxo kash ?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Perdona que sea pesado, pero es que creo desde hace tiempo que los derivados están pensados para arruinar al pequeño inversor, y en más de 20 años por desgracia para mi, he visto muchos arruinados por su culpa.
> 
> Suerte



Lo que pasa es que la gente se ceba con el apalancamiento y se cree Soros, pero con cfds puedes comprar una onza de oro igual que una onza física, obviamente no tienes el metal pero para especular sirve y te te ahorras la enorme comisión en físico.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 21:15 ----------




esseri dijo:


> Sip,kon mutxo kuidáo,klaro.
> 
> Kuánto es ,así, mutxo kash ?



Para tocar Petroleo y Sp500 yo aconsejaría una cuenta de 10 mil por lo menos. El problema es que son contratos grandes, no como en Forex que puedes operar microlotes.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Dic 2014)

Ufff!! Como está el tema con Rusia. Desde luego van a por ella a muerte. La verdad es que estoy con esseri, que creo ha comentado que China es la respuesta. Porque de perfil no se el tiempo que podrá estar. Putin lo tiene complicado pero también ha sabido demostrar que es un hombre con recursos. Sin China veo complicado acabar con la supremacía Americana o de quienes estén detrás de ella. Un saludo a todos.

Pdta: Yo en derivados no me metería. Es solo una humilde opinión. La mayoría de la gente que conozco ha perdido dinero aunque en la bolsa con valores de toda la vida tampoco te creas que se han salvado mucho. Suerte con lo que decidas hacer.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2014)

La subida metalera de la semana pasada,kaputt a estas horas.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Más tarde ya entraré a comentar, pero es que hoy está siendo un día bastante complicado... Os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Materisa primas: ¿Indiferentes por primera vez a lo monetario? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

Os dejo este artículo.

One Foot on a Banana Peel ...The Other in a Grave!


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2014)

El oro ahora mismo sobre el primer soporte 1195$, o rebota a la de ya, o derrape al segundo soporte en los próximos días 1150$.

Personalmente ojalá derrape más abajo, tengo ganas de pillar más dorado cara la posible QE europea. 

Veremos, ahora que Puttin va cargado de petróleo y Oro, si lo quieren "joder" bien "jodido" que le pongan el petróleo a 45$ y el oro a 900$ y saldrá en las próximas noticias escapando de Rusia apedreado...dudo que esto llegue a pasar (45$ petróleo, y 900$ oro), lo de Puttin apedreado podría ser...

Que interesante está esto hoy, un saludo.


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

este es interesante

Mind The Global Dollar Short——Its A $9 Trillion Time Bomb | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## Parri (15 Dic 2014)

Esto ya parece un portal económico en vez de un hilo de burbuja. 

Por información que no sea. Enlazo unos cuantos artículos, elegir lo que más os interese.

El primer enlace va sobre el problema del crudo. Es un poco difícil pero está muy trabajado.

BIG TROUBLE FOR THE BAKKEN OIL FIELD: Has The Bust Begun? : SRSrocco Report


El segundo enlace es sobre lo hablado sobre Austria y su posible repatriación del oro.

Austria podría repatriar parte de sus reservas de oro


Enlace sobre la deuda pública oficial y la real. La oficial ya es una puta barbaridad imaginaros la real, pero parece que da igual. Esto es un sin sentido.

La deuda pública oficial alcanza un nuevo récord

El último artículo de mi amigo Knownuthing sobre la temperatura terrestre que más nos conviene.

Queremos una Tierra más caliente o más fría - Rankia


Jim Rickards, analizando la actitud de Greenspan hacia el oro. Antes del cargo y ahora después de él habló y habla bien del oro. Para que veáis la diferencia de estar dentro o fuera.

Jim Rickards Blog


Las previsiones de los gordos. Todos muy igualitos parecen una tarifa plana. Cualquiera diría que son los mismos (jeje)

Previsiones de Wall Street para 2015. Los analistas se aceleran


Os pongo el último artículo de fofoa. Este es para una lectura de fin de semana.

FOFOA


Un 25% de los inventarios del registered de los actores Brinks y Scotia Mocatta vuelan en 1 día.

TWO COMEX GOLD DEPOSITORIES: Registered Inventories Decline 25% In One Day : SRSrocco Report

Saludos a todos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Dic 2014)

The Gold Standard Had Nothing To Do With Panics And Busts - Forbes


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

Yo sospecho que haya un plan orquestrado de guerra económica encubierta. Si USA pone un dólar deflacionario el resto del mundo puede pasarlo muy mal. Los que exportan materias primas al borde de un crash y el resto de zonas monetarias obligadas a imprimir a doble velocidad para no caer en la espiral deflacionaria (la ventaja de USA es haber imprimido los primeros) por no hablar de las fugas de capital :S
Hoy por hoy siguen teniendo la sarten por el mango.


----------



## chema1970 (15 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo sospecho que haya un plan orquestrado de guerra económica encubierta. Si USA pone un dólar deflacionario el resto del mundo puede pasarlo muy mal. Los que exportan materias primas al borde de un crash y el resto de zonas monetarias obligadas a imprimir a doble velocidad para no caer en la espiral deflacionaria (la ventaja de USA es haber imprimido los primeros) por no hablar de las fugas de capital :S
> Hoy por hoy siguen teniendo la sarten por el mango.



Nadie piensa que conseguirán la tan ansiada inflación si consiguen tener el petróleo barato durante un tiempo??


----------



## Fran Bueso (15 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos, ahora que Puttin va cargado de petróleo y Oro, si lo quieren "joder" bien "jodido" que le pongan el petróleo a 45$ y el oro a 900$ y saldrá en las próximas noticias escapando de Rusia apedreado..



Si llega eso cobraría el petróleo y el gas en oro "barato" y verías que rápido revienta el COMEX y el carry-trade del dólar.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Esta tarde/noche he estado siguiendo los distintos mercados y, la verdad, es que algo "raro" está pasando... Aparte de que estoy observando mucha descorrelación entre diferentes activos y un "nerviosismo" que no acabo de entender, máxime en estas fechas...

Los efectos de la fuerte subida del USD sobre las economías emergentes y, lógicamente, en las Materias primas era algo que ya debiera estar "descontado"... También es obvio que la caída del Petróleo puede continuar hasta niveles cercanos a los $45... En fin, pienso que tiene que haber "algo" más...

# meliflua: He leído tu estrategia "inversora" en las Materias Primas que comentas y si me permites un consejo: ¡Ni de Coña! Demasiado riesgo para como se pueden poner las cosas en poco tiempo... Si te interesan esos sectores mejor a través de acciones de petroleras, mineras, etc. ¿Corto en el SP&500? Pues, parece una buena idea, pero yo me esperaría y es que yo no observo tanta "debilidad" en los índices americanos...

Y hace escasos minutos el Oro en torno a los $1193 y la Plata alrededor de los $16,180... En fin, sigo insistiendo en que sigue siendo conveniente seguir esperando para aquellos que ya vamos comprados y es que por aquí no "vendemos humo"... Eso 
SI, cada cual es muy libre de gastar su dinero cuando y cómo desee, faltaría más.

Entiendo que con el varapalo que están recibiendo los distintos mercados, los MPs debieran haberse "desmarcado", pero no es así y esa sigue siendo una muy mala señal.

Os dejo unas artículos que entiendo son interesantes...

- La teoría del más tonto - Blogs de Mientras Tanto

- TAMBORES DE GUERRA EN UCRANIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Hugo Salinas Price Asks Mexico for Silver Coin to Calm the National Tantrum

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Nadie piensa que conseguirán la tan ansiada inflación si consiguen tener el petróleo barato durante un tiempo??



Cuando haya que gastar un barril de petroleo para sacar un barrril de petroleo seguirá siendo el peak oil, yo sigo viendo la caída del crudo como una deflación y no un éxito de los esquistos, fracking o arenas bituminosas.


----------



## SOY (15 Dic 2014)

Comprad oro, insensatos! Ahora!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Dic 2014)

Valora Oro: FOFOA: My Candid View - Part 4
Valora Oro: FOFOA: My Candid View - Part 5
Valora Oro: FOFOA: My Candid View - Part 6

Os dejo tres enlaces recientes del blog del amigo Santia. Un placer leer a FOFOA en Español, traducido por él mismo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Dic 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Comprad oro, insensatos! Ahora!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



A mi Goldman me prometió oro a 1050 y hasta que no llegue a ese precio no compro, al menos en físico.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Dic 2014)

Russia Shocks With Emergency Rate Hike, Boosts Interest Rate From 10.5% To 17% | Zero Hedge

Atención porque parece que suben los tipos el banco central Ruso, del 10.5 al 17%!!!!!

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 23:53 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-15/yes-its-possible-gold-backed-renminbi-dethrone-us-dollar


“[W]e want to use our reserves more constructively by investing in development projects around the world rather than just reflexively buying US Treasuries. In any case, we usually lose money on Treasuries, so we need to find ways to improve our return on investment.”

– Unnamed senior Chinese official, cited in an FT article, ‘Turning away from the dollar’, 10th December 2014

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 00:18 ----------

GEAB N°90 is available ! Global systemic crisis 2015

recién salido del horno, eso sí está en inglés, pronto saldrá en español


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2014)

Weno,va...pajilla mental de zienzia fikzión madmaxista viene ( y seguramente totxo,aviso...por éso - y por solidaridad foril - lo he dejao pa'la notxe :fiufiu: ).

Todo el finde a weltas kon los anunziados frenazos k el Komex se ha sakáo de la manga y anotxe rematando kon k, en la deskompensazión k la kotizazión podría krear kon ello fuera del Kómex, Putin podría ser kapital...y mira hoy ké día.

Hoy, hay mil kábalas en el foro a kuenta de los kubiletes ( oil,oro,dolar,rublo ) k Rusia tiene para ventilar el trile de un arreón k ya es evidente a todas luzes. Y es muy posible k ,pese a k el dólar sea el tamiz kon el k todo se kriba, importe un wevo, no k su rublo le importe un pijo, sino k ya ha deskontáo ese kontexto, el del konfeti monetario.

Hazer malabares kon las materias primas de Rusia , y sus reservas de oro para ver si su presenzia global es ruinosa,manejable o ventajosa es admitir un kalibre k tal vez sea prezisamente lo k está en kuestión , el del dólar. Y es muy posible k Putin esté YA negando la mayor y k simplemente no prozeda medir la situazión en esos términos.

En un kontexto Fiat prostituído por el dólar, pensar k alguien puede estar trankilito , o al menos afrontando - si no provokando - el berenjenal k se le viene enzima, por tener mil toneladas de oro es ridíkulo. Es,en Fiat, poko más del reskate de Bankia...una pitxintxa. El oro sólo daría poder a Rusia ( y Txina e India ) si se impusiera komo un referente koñómiko global. Ahí Rusia sí estaría en la txampions. Mientras tanto, sería un riko "de pastel" kuyo tesooooro sería lo k se gasta un paisito muerto de jambre en donaziones a una de sus miles de empresas ( bankia). Valiente fortuna.

Puede k los interkambios extra-dólar anunziados a bombo y platillo en las reuniones folklórikas de los Briks fuesen tan de kara a la galería komo su foto ofizial...y k todo esté listo para ser detonado...puede k inkluso prezisamente la arrinkonada rusa lo esté detonando. Esta tarde komentábamos k era momento de mover pieza...y tal vez bostezar en este kontexto sea un movimiento de pieza en toda regla.

Txina ( los briks se pillarán de su kuerda ) es la klave : Kon los wevos de korbata o no, Putin ya está dónde y kómo le toka.

Palomitax. 


Otra kopla son los parones anunziados por el Kómex. Y aún dando por sentado k intenten kontrolar un desboke del oro, el kaso es k se adivinan estériles. Parar la kotizazión unos minutos por una tendenzia alzista no korta el ánimo de los kompradores ( tal vez al kontrario ). Por otra parte, kómo kontrolarían la kotizazión " inkonveniente" en otros merkáus ??? No pareze k un apaño kon el partido en juego , toda una señal de alarma y de yolovalguismo del regulador, garantize per sé un gran kontrol sobre una kotizazión k se les vaya de las manos...a ké karajo ,entonzes, tanto ruido e impúdiko ninguneo ???

Sólo se me okurre una kosa...pero todo pasa porke el oro tome, por prezio y/o redefinizión, el protagonismo koñómiko global k tal vez esté en juego. En ese kaso, el txantxullo sólo estaría buscando TIEMPO.

Si a alguien ,komo los Briks, se le okurriese deklarar unilateralmente el oro la nueva base referenzia de rikeza en sus tratos ekoñómikos, incluso si sakase un metal-moneda ( k inkluso se ya presentado ya,sin éxito, en el mundo )...el hostión a las koñomías okzidentales sería deskomunal. A kién le iban a sakar rikeza real por konfeti monetario los yankis ,la UE,Japón ??? ...Entre ellos, inundáos en papel, todo se reduziría a un literal kambio de kromos, komo en el kole.  ...y el resto, ya sabemos lo k pedirían. Esto nos lleva de kabeza al tiempo k el Kómex estaría komprando: Se kontrolaría la kotizazión para k ésta no se disparase en una tarde y los poseedores de metales pillaran katxo, o exigiesen un pago desmedido por sus pertenencias. Ante un kambio en seko a ésa posible redefinizión mundial del valor del oro , se podría parar la kotizazión en Okzidente a un prezio "mastikable" y mandar a la Santa Konfiskazión a hazer kaja entre sus súbditos metaleros...y no solizitar su entrega a diez vezes ese prezio una semana/mes después. La medida,junto kon la imposibilidad de sakarlo del país, sería kasi inédita y pinikulera, OK , pero es k este esbozo komikero parte de la base de una implantazión koñómika global kategórika, una parida no menos komikera ni pinikulera.Una nana del siglo XXI pa'perláus del internék...o para gente korriente arrastrá komo kortxos por una de las mareas más repugnantes de kodizia y juego suzio sufridas por la espezie. En fin, k se lo pregunten ahora mismo a un papá kurrela zipotekáo a interés variable en San Petesburgo,por ejemplo.

Hala,kada kual marke su Ekis. Jodíos "tiempos interesantes"... 

Boa noite 

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 02:01 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> A mi Goldman me prometió oro a 1050 y hasta que no llegue a ese precio no compro, al menos en físico.



JOJOJO. :XX:

Kon esa asesoría y su minuta, komo pa'improvisar haluego himbirtiendo, nos ha jodío.


----------



## satu (16 Dic 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Comprad oro, insensatos! Ahora!
> 
> .



Esta bajando ahora mismo 1€ cada hora, no se si esperar a que se termine de hundir o comprar ya, porque me da miedo un rebote y no quiero llegar al mad max sin nada.



bankiero dijo:


> A mi Goldman me prometió oro a 1050 y hasta que no llegue a ese precio no compro, al menos en físico.



Eso no es por debajo del precio de produccion? acaso dejarian que pasase?

No crees que puede rebotar? esta a buen precio la verdad, pero si va a seguir bajando.. 



paketazo dijo:


> El oro ahora mismo sobre el primer soporte 1195$, o rebota a la de ya, o derrape al segundo soporte en los próximos días 1150$.
> 
> Personalmente ojalá derrape más abajo, tengo ganas de pillar más dorado cara la posible QE europea.
> 
> ...



a 900$ lo dudo mucho pero espero que estes en lo cierto. 
Y el petroleo salvo para especular no lo vamos a notar en los precios tanto como nos gustaria.

De cara a un mad max total ¿seria mejor tener monedas de diferentes tipos?

Para alegar que es una coleccion si te la descubren en un transporte o en un registro. Yo es que preferiria tener todo krugers pero no se si es peor asi.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

Yo no soy un experto en AT pero unos puntos tengo claros hoy en día:
Nunca nunca cojas el cuchillo cuando cae, si se quiere comprar al rebote lo primeros puntos que los gane otro (una mano fuerte).
Volatilidad y Volumen como confirmación de la tendencia:
Si el volumen en una tendencia es creciente, la tendencia es fiable.
Si la volatilidad es creciente, una tendencia bajista es fiable y si es decreciente una tendencia alcista es fiable.
Lo de la volatilidad es cierto para materias primas o bolsa donde las caídas tienen mayor velocidad que las subidas.
Otra cosa es el Forex donde la volatilidad se puede considerar igual que lo del volumen como creciendo es confirmación en cualquier dirección. :fiufiu:


----------



## atom ant (16 Dic 2014)

satu dijo:


> De cara a un mad max total ¿seria mejor tener monedas de diferentes tipos?



en ese caso extremo enseñar una moneda sería el equivalente a tener una muerte horrorosa (donde hay una moneda seguro que hay más), supongo que el mejor formato serían los anillos o alianzas que llaman aun menos la atención.

saludos

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 08:59 ----------

Parece que la intervención del banco central ruso subiendo los tipos de interés al 17% ha congelado el escenario

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 09:07 ----------

Atención porque como hoy decidan seguir zumbandole al rublo, practicamente sería un acto de guerra


----------



## atom ant (16 Dic 2014)

GAZ se la está dando gorda y como soy medio gili, acabo de comprar unas cuantas


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2014)

*Satu* con un mad max total, hay que seguir el guión de la peli a rajatabla...tener combustible, tener un coche tuneado con ruedas de tractor, y ser amigo de Tina Turner ... 

bromas a parte, yo por ejemplo tengo de todo, me gusta el Kruger, pero tiene un pero, llegado el caso de tener que fundirla o partirla etc...será más difícil confiar en una aleación de cobre por muy reducida que esta sea, por eso tengo Filarmónicas, Maple, y algún canguro...incluso no descarto en el futuro algún lingote pequeño 100 grs máximo.

La plata quizá para temas apocalípticos, sea mejor medio de cambio por su menor valor a la hora de hacer transacciones. Una moneda de oro equivale a 65 de plata, y te aseguro que llegado el caso nadie te va a cambiar una onza de oro por 65 de plata, sin embargo 1 Oz de plata por un poco de comida es probable que si...y tendrás para 65 comidas (hablo de extremos apocalípticos que no espero ver jamás)

*soy* el tema es comprar oro, sin prisas y sin pausas, ahora parece que dará la posibilidad de entrar con algo por 1160 , de ser así pues algo más para el buche...pero siempre sin prisas, las prisas son malas para pensar lo que se está haciendo.

*Bankiero* Si te fías de lo que te diga Goldman...si el oro toca los 1050$ no tardará en salir diciendo que el oro se va a 950$ y así sucesivamente, lo mismo en las subidas...lo hacen cada día con futuros, acciones etc...que te voy a contar que no sepas. 

Por cierto coincido al 100% con lo de coger un cuchillo cayendo...peligro señores, sale bien 1 vez de cada 10

*atom ant* lo del acto de guerra desde una posición de inferioridad económica y militar es complicado...a demás, en temas bélicos, el que pega primero es el que luego se le considera el malo cara la opinión publica...ya me entiendes.

Ya casi se me hace imposible seguir todos los enlaces que proponéis, al final voy leyendo al azar, sobre todo los de castellano.

Pero seguir poniendo que en la variedad está el gusto..."eso le digo a veces a mi mujer"

*EDITO PARA UNA GRAFICA RAPIDITA...EL ORO SE RESISTE A PERDER CANAL*

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos
Buen día.


----------



## meliflua (16 Dic 2014)

Veo que hay mucho movimiento en el Hilo, todos estamos muy nerviosos, porque vemos que algo huele muy mal, se están produciendo movimientos en las Elites a toda prisa, Que saben ellos? Que deberíamos hacer nosotros? Acabo de hablar con un amigo exbancario de Banif, prejubilado, lleva posicionado corto en el Ibex y por fín ha pegado el pelotazo con no se cuantos futuros. Pero el transfondo es pesimismo, el, como nosotros, esta asustado y no sabe por donde van a salir los tiros.

Os dejo este enlace corto, pero ilustrativo.

This Massive Divergence Will End Badly For Stocks… | Investment Research Dynamics


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

Mientras el sp500 no baje de 1900 son correciones sanas.
Luego ya me empezaría a preocupar. :fiufiu:
Lo que estamos viendo es el fin de la política económica de Usa y está pasando lo que debería pasar en 2008, la depresión economica.
Dejo este enlace:
Welcome to the New Depression


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2014)

Parece que al oro y a la plata le han salido muelles de repente...nos va a costar pillarlos por debajo del canal que dibujé antes...nos va a costar mucho mucho.

Veremos como sigue la cosa, o meten mano al S&P pronto o esto se desmelenará.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

La cosa es que si está saliendo el dinero de los bonos y de la bolsa a algún lado tiene que ir a parar, por ejemplo al oro puede ir. :fiufiu:
Hoy va a ser un día muy interesante.


----------



## Parri (16 Dic 2014)

De la bajada del crudo no sé cual será la razón principal pero pienso que es la última bala de Occidente. Se llama morir matando. Todo ello con la aprobación de China que juega a 2 bandas.

USA y EU están intentando estimular un sistema económico agotado y me da la sensación que les estamos pasando la factura a los otros países. Con la energía barata alargamos un poco más el chicle y de paso creamos malestar en las poblaciones de los supuestos enemigos que basan su economía principalmente en la exportación energética.

Supongo que es la última opción que tienen y tendrán que sacrificar parte del sistema, en este caso el energético. Y como en todas las guerras todos pierden algo, si tienen que perder todo lo invertido en el fracking lo perderán. 

La salida de los Rockefeller del negocio del petróleo es muy clarividente encima justamente antes de la gran caída. Son muy listos con las cartas marcadas. 

De paso pongo el último artículo de Knownuthing donde explica muy bien que es el petróleo y el pico de este. Saludos.

El pico de petróleo aquí y ahora - Rankia


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

1 Energía barata favorece crecimiento. Sobreoferta de crudo.
3 Energía cara favorece decrecimiento. Suboferta de crudo.
4 Decrecimiento favorece energía barata. Subdemanda de crudo.
2 Crecimiento favorece energía cara. Sobredemanda de crudo.

Siguiendo el orden numérico tenemos el ciclo del crecimiento respecto a la energía dentro del que estamos en la fase 4. 

la bajada del crudo indica que la economía productiva mundial está muerta y la bolsa que ha crecido con datos falseados por la política monetaria se tiene que adaptar a la realidad en este punto. :ouch:


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que al oro y a la plata le han salido muelles de repente...nos va a costar pillarlos por debajo del canal que dibujé antes...nos va a costar mucho mucho.
> 
> Veremos como sigue la cosa, o meten mano al S&P pronto o esto se desmelenará.



El k kiera ahorrarse 3 pavillos,me da k se va a komer los mokos.

Al loro, k en navidades, andarán aplazando entregas a varias semanas...y dar una exkusa en Enero a kambio de un % de 2 dígitos, no kuesta ná.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2014)

*bankiaero* no te dejes engañar, recuerda que no hace tanto el oro estuvo a 1900$ y se acababa el mundo.

Años atrás el petróleo se dio otro rejostio y ya se claudicaba ante el sistema financiero...sub prime y diversas mierdas

Una agonía puede durar unas horas o puede durar décadas, entre medias estamos mostros, que tenemos que vivir en momento que nos ha tocado. 

Yo mismo dije que quería un 25% en oro de mi riqueza, lo podía haber realizado de un plumazo, pero...no, no me fio de lo que veo, de lo que leo, ni de mi mismo. Conclusión, mes a mes reviso mis ideas, las comparo con lo que leo, y con lo que veo y redecido de nuevo ese 25%.

De momento me mantengo en mis 13, y como digo ojalá nos lo bajen más y más para seguir comprando, pero si mañana veo el oro a 900$ tampoco compraré ese 25% del tirón, pues puede que pasado este a 800$...

El ejemplo del petróleo es buenísimo para esto, casi nadie apostaba por una bajada a estas cotas...es más hace un año lo dices y se ríen de ti hasta los parvularios.

Si hoy viene un forero y dice en un año el oro estará a 700$...¡lo linchamos!...¿podría estar?...sí, es muy posible.

De momento se negocia con billetes y no con oro, el mercado está invadido de billetes y no hay inflación...por o tanto con escaso crecimiento económico mundial, baja el petróleo, baja la demanda de energía, la producción mundial (industria metalúrgica, papelera, textil...) baja el hierro, el cobre, algodón, plata...ORO

En situaciones de incertidumbre, dónde todo se puede ir al carajo, o se puede mantener igual durante años...como dije, la liquidez es buena arma ¿la mejor?, eso no lo sabe casi nadie.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2014)

Paketazo, por tu kurro, estarás harto de mirar, analizar...

Dirías k la konjunzión de faktores apunta a algo kotidiano k se da la welta de un día para otro ???

92 rublos un euro, 92. Del petróleo mejor ni hablar. "No hase falta disí nada más"

Por zierto...likidez ??? Komo los metales se den la welta ( teoría k por akí zirkula haze años...y sin imaginar sikiera matizes en esa direkzión komo los 2 expuestos arriba )... para meterla DÓNDE en 3 semanas ???

Hay k aktuar kon kalma y kapazidá objetiva d'análisis,sin duda...pero sin deskartar k esa objetividá nos esté mostrando a las klaras una koyuntura absolutamente partikular. K puede salir por kualkier parte se puede meter la zanka hasta el fondo,sin duda...pero " k vaya a seguir iwal durante años" ??? Ufff...Nada apunta a ello,nada.

Eso sí, y ahí entiendo perfektamente tu prudenzia...a ésa konklusión, ha de llegar kada kual,faltaría piú.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Paketazo, por tu kurro, estarás harto de mirar, analizar...
> 
> Dirías k la konjunzión de faktores apunta a algo kotidiano k se da la welta de un día para otro ???
> 
> ...



Has captado la idea de mi mensaje...calma ante todo, pero con la idea de fondo clara...¿oro?...plata? pues a por ellos...yo los quiero, pero también quiero € para pagar las facturas. Ya me entiendes.

Acciones, bonos, derivados...ahora mismo no gracias, con el s&p a 1000 pues dependiendo de las condiciones me lo pienso.

Lo que pasa no es normal, nunca lo es, ni que USA esté en máximos históricos, ni el oro a 1900$, ni la bajada del petróleo , ni la del rublo, ni que España no esté desintegrada con este paro...normal es que nos quieran soplar lo que hemos sudado, eso es normal, ya lo sabemos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

Yo pase lo que pase si voy a salir de compras será en enero cuando tenga el escenario claro, de momento a ver los toros desde la barrera. :fiufiu:
Los mercados son expertos en hacerte pensar en un escenario y luego ser justo lo contrario, sin duda son los mejores maestros del engaño.


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Has captado la idea de mi mensaje...calma ante todo, pero con la idea de fondo clara...¿oro?...plata? pues a por ellos...yo los quiero, pero también quiero € para pagar las facturas. Ya me entiendes.
> 
> Acciones, bonos, derivados...ahora mismo no gracias, con el s&p a 1000 pues dependiendo de las condiciones me lo pienso.
> 
> Lo que pasa no es normal, nunca lo es, ni que USA esté en máximos históricos, ni el oro a 1900$, ni la bajada del petróleo , ni la del rublo, ni que España no esté desintegrada con este paro...normal es que nos quieran soplar lo que hemos sudado, eso es normal, ya lo sabemos.



Sí...pero en esos atxutxones k apuntas, falta una kosa respekto a "ahorita" : La sinkronía. La kasaputas es simultánea, va a favor y en contra de kualkier jugador.

Y por zierto, una kosa es k una situazión brinde opziones sólidas y rekonozerla...y otra k alguien se lanze al ruedo engoriláo a arreglar una amenaza de futuro madmaxista jugándose la papilla de su hijo...k ahí kada kual y sus eskizofrenias. Eso es komo lo de llegar al examen de Septiembre sin haber tokáo un puto libro...k ya sabemos kómo akaba.

Saludos ( y palomitax ).

P.d. por zierto, lo de kebrar límites por debajo k komentas k te enkantaría...desde los 14 y piko del día 1 k se esperan kon la kaña puesta...pero me da ( nos ?  ) k kon las ganas nos vamos a kedar.


----------



## atom ant (16 Dic 2014)

Tú me bajas el petroleo yo te bajo el rublo... el siguiente paso en la escalada sería ya inflexivo.Los órdagos son muy grandes al estilo de la guerra fría pero como en ella, ir más allá significa la destrucción mutua. En mi opinión en cualquier momento llegarán a un acuerdo y el petroleo a $80


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2014)

Paketazo,tus 1195 ,komo un reloj.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

yo creo que está todo el mundo mirando el precio del crudo.
El crudo arrastra al Sp500 en correlación directa y el Sp500 al oro en correlación inversa. :fiufiu:
El crudo ha hecho una bull trap de libro (cuando parece que rebota pero sigue cayendo).


----------



## atom ant (16 Dic 2014)

Bull trap o... escape alcista con pull back al soporte recuperado de $55,5
todavía está por ver


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Bull trap o... escape alcista con pull back al soporte recuperado de $55,5
> todavía está por ver



Está por verse pero que suba con tanta volatilidad de golpe me hace sospechar.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Dic 2014)

Precious Metals Stocks : Are We There Yet ? | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

echadle un ojo. Creo que es el mejor analista que he visto (he visto pocos).
Además de vez en cuando deja algún escrito abierto. 
Me estoy planteando en suscribirme, si a alguien le interesa podemos compartir una suscripción anual.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 20:02 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-16/ruble-trading-dead-meet-new-ruble

Al parecer el rublo está en punto muerto. Ha dejado de cotizar. 

Y el Rublo se estabiliza... ya nadie opera con él

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 20:05 ----------

Copio y pego el mail que me acaba de llegar de mi broker:


Estimado cliente,


Debido a la situación de extrema volatilidad y falta de liquidez del Rublo Ruso (RUB), ha sido incrementado el margen requerido en las posiciones en dicha divisa, pasando *de 8% actual al 40%*. El cambio entrará en vigor mañana miércoles 17 de diciembre de 2014 a las 12:00 (hora española).

A partir de hoy, el Rublo Ruso será negociable entre las 7:00 a.m. GMT y las 16:00 GMT. Entre los días 31 de diciembre y 9 de enero, la negociación en rublos estará cerrada, debido a las vacaciones de Año Nuevo.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 20:22 ----------

El pico de petróleo aquí y ahora - Rankia


----------



## dmdp78 (16 Dic 2014)

Hola chavales,

LA VERDAD ES QUE SOMOS UNOS PUTOS CRAKS, Ayer se dijo..... Hoy Rusia da 17%,

Os atreveríais a invertir a ese porcentaje ? no seáis malos....ya se que todo puede empeorar pero ..... creo que ya es un buen porcentaje......y seguridad hay, teniendo a Putin ahí.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Dic 2014)

El GEAB N°90 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global 2015

Y hoy en Español.


----------



## atom ant (16 Dic 2014)

No nos olvidemos que Rusia es el pais más jodidamente repleto de materias primas del planeta y su deuda es testimonial...Yo por mi parte largo en RUS50 y GAZ

y ya lo dejo por hoy


Buenas noches


----------



## meliflua (16 Dic 2014)

Da gusto entrar en este hilo, he intentado leer el analisis técnico que nos ha colgado ladrillofilo, casi que lo dejo para mañana, hoy no me siento con fuerzas.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2014)

*ladrillófilo* buen análisis técnico del índice oro plata nos has dejado. Un poco empalagoso por su extensión, ya que repite bastante lo mismo, pero la conclusión es a la que hemos llegado todos los del foro. Ir acumulando, pero todavía en muy probable que siga bajando. 

Tenemos el trabajo y la obligación entre todos nosotros de encontrar un punto de freno para el oro y la plata, y para ello hemos de crear un algoritmo con todas las variables que se nos ocurran para encontrar ese punto de "seguridad"...no vale poner un número al azar (1050$...900$...) hay que meter datos como coste mínimo de producción, producción anual, demanda real de metal físico, ventas anualizadas de metal físico, países productores, % de incremento o detrimento de las extracciones según el precio etc

Me gusta cuando dice que hay la opción de comprar en bajada o de comprar en subida...aquí estamos en lo de siempre, miedo a que salte demasiado rápido para poder subir al tren en marcha. Por eso recomiendo lo de siempre, compras espaciadas en el tiempo, y solo en físico, el que se la quiera jugar con un ETF o CDF o cualquier derivado, ha de entender que es posible que esté mucho tiempo "pillado" en la inversión, y yo al menos personalmente, prefiero no tener que pagar la comisión de mantenimiento, o tener la impaciencia de vender antes de tiempo, y con el metal físico es más complicado...y ya pensando en el muy largo plazo, es más fácil de dejar en herencia (más barato) que tener que transmitir acciones o demás bienes inmuebles y muebles.

En cuanto los tipos en Rusia, que me perdonen sus economistas, pero creo que están ayudando a la trampa que les están tendiendo...habría que ver quién es el que está comprando (de fuera de Rusia) la emisión a esos intereses tan exagerados...estaría de coña que fuera la gran banca americana la que indirectamente terminase con el gobierno ruso como deudor...y yo no pondría la mano en el fuego de que esto no sucediera así...repito indirectamente.

*atom ant* Cierto que Rusia tiene minas de casi todo tipo, pero no es condición sinecuanum para evitar la quiebra de un país (Rusia de momento está lejos de eso), piensa en media África, Argentina, Brasil, Venezuela...será por recursos naturales. A veces el problema no está en poseer algo valioso, si no en lograr que eso valioso sea comprado por otros. Imagina que mañana sale un bulo por internet diciendo que el oro de *atom ant * es más falso que las chocolatinas del quiosco...tardarás un tiempo en demostrar que no es así, y mientras tanto te costará vender tu oro a un precio justo, y solo lograras atraer interesados bajando mucho el precio.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes a todos.


----------



## meliflua (16 Dic 2014)

Me acabo de terminar de leer los dos artículos que ha posteado ladrillofilo, el del GEAB Nº 90, y el del pico petrolero.

Ámbos muy interesantes, pero ambos quizas algo contradictorios, por un lado uno nos dice que somos completamente dependientes del petroleo, y esto no va a cambiar, y el otro nos habla del fin de la era del petroleo.

Según lees uno piensas que el petroleo no va a volver a subir, paras, lees el otro y dices, no queda mas remedio de que el petroleo suba, pues, después de esta crisis, habrá menos petroleo disponible, dado que se habrán abandonado explotaciones maduras, no rentables, y las nuevas que exigen mucha inversión y dan poca rentabilidad.

Hasta ayer pensaba que ponerme largo en petroleo estaba claro como el agua, hoy me entran dudas. 

saludos.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 23:13 ----------

Os dejo este artículo, me ha parecido bastante didactico.

STREETTALK LIVE - The Daily X-Change - The Math Of Loss


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: La verdad es que ando muy justo de tiempo y de ahí que no pueda entrar en el hilo con la asiduidad habitual, pero en cualquier caso sigo viendo con enorme satisfacción de que estáis por labor de debatir e informar. Realmente, no me he podido leer casi nada y me he centrado en lo que hay en esta página.

Por cierto, los mercados están totalmente "locos" y se mueven con fortísimos bandazos en todos los activos... Y esto que comento se entiende perfectamente viendo la caída de los índices americanos en el último tramo de la sesión... No sé lo que está sucediendo, pero insisto en lo que decía ayer: muy RARO y más en esta época del año. Quizás, y sólo quizás, sea una "trampa" para cazar gacelas "bajistas"... Desde luego, no están los mercados para muchas "aventuras", aunque en lo personal sigo moviendo mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión hacia la RV, especialmente la americana, eso sí promediando a la baja...

# paketazo: Ya sabes que en los MPs aconsejo entrar en "físico" y OLVIDARSE... El "timing" es muy complejo y eso ya lo sabes tú, de manera que lo mejor es promediar a la baja y más en un "producto" cuya finalidad no es enriquecernos, aunque vamos si lo hace tampoco nos "amargaríamos"... Para los que gusten de "papel" asociado a los MPS mejor a través de acciones mineras y que es otra extraña manera de tener un físico no tangible, pero mucho mejor que si se hace mediante derivados.

Respecto a lo de Rusia, pues tengo un par de amigos casados con mujeres rusas y las noticias que les llegan de aquel país no pueden ser más negativas... La devaluación del Rublo y los excesivos tipos de interés tienen muy "cabreada" a la gente de la calle, es decir a la mayor parte de la población y no es para menos... Por tanto, paso solemnemente de las absurdidades que algunos han comentado aquí sobre que todo esto está favoreciendo a la Economía rusa y, evidentemente, me creeré muchísimo más a alguien con contactos REALES allí que a cualquier forero indocumentado...

Otra cosa muy distinta es que haya un ataque en toda regla contra Rusia y la mayor parte de los países emergentes... Y eso nos conduce hacia la tradicional política agresiva por parte de los EE.UU. y de la "élite" anglosajona, ya sea de forma económica, financiera, militar, etc. Estos GHDLGP están buscando como locos un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura o esa es la apreciación que ahora tengo...

En fin, esperemos que poco a poco se vayan tranquilizando las cosas, pero harto complicado se presenta el futuro más inmediato.

Os dejo unas informaciones que me han resultado interesantes...

- RUSIA ESTÁ COMPRANDO GRANDES CANTIDADES DE ARMAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Todo lo que necesita sobre la manipulación del precio del oro

- London calling: mines and money 2014 recap - MINING.com

- UK company sells gold, silver refineries after 162 years | MINING.com

Saludos a todos y a seguir así...

# meliflua: Cuando el Petróleo haga "suelo" volverá a subir y no te quepa duda de eso... Tampoco me creo que vaya a haber un largo período en que el Petróleo permanezca sometido a bajos precios.

Saludos.


----------



## satu (17 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *Satu* con un mad max total, hay que seguir el guión de la peli a rajatabla...tener combustible, tener un coche tuneado con ruedas de tractor, y ser amigo de Tina Turner ...
> 
> bromas a parte, yo por ejemplo tengo de todo, me gusta el Kruger, pero tiene un pero, llegado el caso de tener que fundirla o partirla etc...será más difícil confiar en una aleación de cobre por muy reducida que esta sea, por eso tengo Filarmónicas, Maple, y algún canguro...incluso no descarto en el futuro algún lingote pequeño 100 grs máximo.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien me fije en esa tendencia, por eso comentaba lo del posible rebote. 

Oro no tengo, pero como tu dices no tengo prisa, sigo esperando al mejor momento.
Lo unico es que no quiero que se me pase ya que actualmente es un momento relativamente bueno, pero teniendo plata tampoco me preocupa en exceso.

Y en plata solo tengo k12, se que pagas mucho por la cantidad de plata que tienen en comparacion con otras como la filarmonica de 1oz, pero para mi son un seguro no una inversion.

Igual que tengo latunes y los voy renovando, entre otras cosas no precederas y material de supervivencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2014)

Interesante...

- No se engañen: esta es la verdadera cara de las finanzas rusas - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Aunque ahora mismo no es un "consuelo" para la gente de la calle de allí...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Dic 2014)

Buenos días,

_ "Si cierras los ojos muy muy fuerte y piensas en algo con muchas muchas ganas, se convierte en realidad"_ Walt Disney

: )

RTS -6%


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

Referencias macroeconómicas del día:
Miércoles, 17 de diciembre de 2014 (horas GMT)
09:30 GBP Promedio de ganancias incluyendo bonus (Oct) 
09:30 GBP Peticiones de subsidio por desempleo (Nov)
09:30 GBP Actas del Comité del Banco de Inglaterra.
10:00 EUR Índice de Precios al Consumo (Anual) (Nov) 
13:30 USD IPC subyacente (Mensualmente) (Nov) 
19:00 USD Proyecciones económicas de la FOMC 
19:00 USD Declaraciones del FOMC 
21:45 NZD Producto interior bruto (trimestralmente) (3T)


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2014)

Para quienes gustan del AT...

- El oro perdió ayer los 1.200. ¿Nos olvidamos de los largos? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

El oro parece que se ha nivelado en los 1200, se ve que este precio es un punto de consenso entre oferta y demanda. No creo que haya grandes movimientos hasta que se pronuncien los de la Fed y luego preparados para ir hacia cualquier lado. :S


----------



## meliflua (17 Dic 2014)

Iniciado por Fernando_Otra cosa muy distinta es que haya un ataque en toda regla contra Rusia y la mayor parte de los países emergentes... Y eso nos conduce hacia la tradicional política agresiva por parte de los EE.UU. y de la "élite" anglosajona, ya sea de forma económica, financiera, militar, etc. Estos GHDLGP están buscando como locos un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura o esa es la apreciación que ahora tengo..._

Fernando el otro día, también en el robot pescador leí que un analista ruso comentaba la posibilidad que haya un atentado nuclear en Ucrania de falsa bandera, para atribuirselo a Rusia. Todo indica que los Americanos no ven el momento de iniciar una guerra. Ya comenté que lo de Irak, Syria y Afganistan se estaba gestando desde los 90, y lo de Rusia desde 2005, luego si atamos cabos, todo indica que mas pronto que tarde tendremos un enfrentamiento abierto en Ucrania con consecuencias impredecibles para todo el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

El inversor medio es un inversor horrible
Muy interesante artículo y que va en la línea de lo que yo siempre digo, el problema más grande de especular/invertir es el factor psicológico.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2014)

# meliflua: Yo NO tengo tan claro que la "excusa" vaya a venir sólo desde Ucrania... Precisan de un frente mucho más amplio...

# bankiero: Lo ideal para "especular" es tener un "patrón" definido y a ser posible no salirse de él y más si no se está delante de la "pantalla" y que es lo IDEAL, pero claro es tan difícil de llevar a la práctica...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 11:16 ----------

"De perdidos, al río..."

- El Ministerio de Finanzas ruso comienza a vender sus remanentes de divisas Por EFE


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

A modo de recordatorio, los factores que afectan al precio del oro:

1- Inflation: Gold may perform especially well when inflation is high.

2- Interest rates: The higher the interest rates, the less attractive it is to buy gold. 

3- Stock markets: Owning gold often helps having a balanced portfolio. 

4- Geopolitics: Gold investors are now closely following geopolitical developments as gold is considered a safe haven in time of uncertainty. 

5- The dollar: A weaker dollar often means higher gold prices: it is not the value of gold that is going up, but rather the value of the dollar that is going down. 

6- Oil prices: Gold and crude oil prices move in the same direction 60% of the time. 

7- Asian demand: Asian demand tends to follow gold prices rather than setting them.


----------



## meliflua (17 Dic 2014)

Ataque nuclear?

U.S. Gov't. Seeks Excuse to Nuclear-Attack Russia Washington's Blog


----------



## carloszorro (17 Dic 2014)

Ante la situación de pánico, los traders ya comienzan a apostar a que Vladimir Putin comenzará a vender oro para intentar controlar la situación, lo que a su vez podría hacer que el precio de esta materia prima caiga.

Rusia, al límite del pánico: "Si la gente retira sus depósitos, el juego termina" - elEconomista.es


----------



## meliflua (17 Dic 2014)

Otro comentario Geopolítico sobre Rusia

Is Ruble Collapse Act of War-Paul Craig Roberts | Greg Hunter


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ante la situación de pánico, los traders ya comienzan a apostar a que Vladimir Putin comenzará a vender oro para intentar controlar la situación, lo que a su vez podría hacer que el precio de esta materia prima caiga.
> 
> Rusia, al límite del pánico: "Si la gente retira sus depósitos, el juego termina" - elEconomista.es



Es una de sus 2 opziones respekto al oro. Y un suizidio.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

Primeros signos de Mad Max en Rusia:
Los supermercados en Mosc ya estn subiendo los precios de los alimentos


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Primeros signos de Mad Max en Rusia:
> Los supermercados en Mosc ya estn subiendo los precios de los alimentos



No, si lo que está claro es que al final pierden los de siempre, y ganan los de siempre...pase lo que pase.

¿Alguno de los presentes tiene un camión grande para hacer trafico de arroz y lentejas?

Un saludo y veremos lo que tarda esto en estabilizarse, supongo que antes de viernes de la semana que viene ya habrá pasado lo peor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Dic 2014)

Ayer leí uno de los artículos que colgué... http://valoraoro.blogspot.com.es/2014/12/fofoa-my-candid-view-part-4_1.html?m=1 y me di cuenta de lo poco que se de Freegold. Si no lo habéis leído aún... os animo a que lo hagáis. Me está dando que pensar, y creo que voy a ser más pro-oro a partir de ahora que de la plata. A ver qué opináis.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2014)

Olvidense de buscar ir largos en crudo, yo veo un triángulo que tiene todas las de continuar con las caídas. )


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2014)

El dólar cae más de un 5% con respecto al rublo. Y el oro sigue contenido en los 1200$.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ayer leí uno de los artículos que colgué... Valora Oro: FOFOA: My Candid View - Part 4 y me di cuenta de lo poco que se de Freegold. Si no lo habéis leído aún... os animo a que lo hagáis. Me está dando que pensar, y creo que voy a ser más pro-oro a partir de ahora que de la plata. A ver qué opináis.



Si el oro valiese en algún momento 200.000 $ Oz, ten por seguro que una barra de pan valdría 200$

Hay que basarse en precios inflacionarios, un bien escaso y de lujo puede subir lo que el poseedor quiera (un Picasso, un diamante único, una moneda romana de oro única, una mujer única...) 

El oro valdrá lo que valga, como dice el artículo, no podemos calcular su valor real, sin embargo si podemos entender que una onza de oro puede valer el precio de una moto, o una onza de plata dos menús del día...eso creo que no variará demasiado independientemente de lo que se deprecie el $ respecto al oro con los años.

Y no te olvides que si subiera el oro, la plata lo replicaría al igual que el platino y el paladio...¿Quién se revalorizaría más?...creo que la plata, pero no estoy seguro.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2014)

@paketazo

El link defiende exaktamente lo kontrario, k la plata se desligaría del oro ( por mantener su naturaleza industrial ). Kon la misma...las amotos y el pan de tu ejemplo, klaro. Kreo k Fofoa defiende una posizión sakrokoñómika del oro. ( tiene su akél,pues las élites y zentral banks seguirían en un status superior al poseedor de Fiat // vía-deuda-o lo-k-fuese ). Se reinkorporarían,pues , ( tras el anfetaminazo Fiat enkaminado a proyektar el movimimiento koñómiko global infinito sin el lastre de referenzias finitas - Breton Woods, abolizión del patrón oro...- ) a su estatus aristokrátiko global ( Los dueños del juego/merkáus/ flujos koñómikos VS Los usuarios del juego - por afortunados en él k ellos fuesen ). Kristiano Ronaldo NUNKA será Florentino...pues sólo ,por mutxo k sea, tiene dinero , no poder ( Puede exprimir el juego,OK...pero no organizarlo ). 

Por zierto, porké FOFOA es una espezie de "guruseo kum laude" implízito ??? No akabo de entenderlo. Hay evidenzias ,por kien esté detrás, k legitimen esa "levitazión konzetuál" por enzima del bien y el mal ???


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Dic 2014)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> En pocas palabras Freegold significa la desaparición de todos los mercados _sobre_ el oro de modo que sólo quede el mercado _del_ oro. Freegold es el colapso de los mercados de futuros, derivados, alquiler, ETF, etc. sobre el oro. Sólo se intercambiará oro físico en un mercado con precio libre donde no habrá ningún tipo de ambigüedad sobre la propiedad de cada onza, sin “derechos de entrega”, “reservas fraccionarias”, ni nada parecido.
> 
> La tesis de FOFOA es que el mercado del oro papel reduce el precio del oro porque se puede satisfacer la demanda sin las restricciones que impondría un mercado con un derecho de propiedad claro.
> 
> ...



Encontré este breve resumen, por si os sirve. 
A ver si estas navidades me leo bien la historia de FREEGOLD, porque me parece de lo más interesante.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 16:09 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Si el oro valiese en algún momento 200.000 $ Oz, ten por seguro que una barra de pan valdría 200$
> 
> Hay que basarse en precios inflacionarios, un bien escaso y de lujo puede subir lo que el poseedor quiera (un Picasso, un diamante único, una moneda romana de oro única, una mujer única...)
> 
> ...




Creo que pone 55,000/oz pero eso daría igual. Si lees el artículo, se refiere a un mercado en el que no hay especulación, tan sólo oro físico, no es nada parecido a lo que conocemos. Estaría el oro (dinero) y todo lo demás. Por eso pone un equivalente en 55,000. Creo que también en un trozo dice que 200,000$ le parece mucho, y 20,000$ le parece poco, y que aún no ha encontrado a nadie que le pueda dar su verdadero valor. Supongo que cuando se diese la situación el mercado lo autoregularía.

Freegold, si lo vemos, será después de la implosión del actual sistema ponzi.


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2014)

Adjunto grafica rápida de 5 horas para ver dónde estamos. (grafica a 5 horas)

Parece que quieren romperla por abajo (el minicanal alcista), lo están llevando al limite.

El próximo movimiento "E" podría ser ya bajista salvo una 5ª honda que supongo ya sí sería la última antes de romper por alguno de los dos lados.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

En cuanto al a teoría de *freegold*, que me recuerda un poco a la supermoneda de platino para cubrir la deuda USA`pasa una cosa muy evidente en la que habréis caído todos.

Sí, podría liberalizarse ese mercado, pero os aseguro que los estados nacionalizarían la extracción de oro, y la regularían de un modo masivo...vamos, más o menos como el mercado de la cocaína ahora mismo.


Ya no habría la posibilidad por parte de una empresa privada de explotar el recurso, ya que quién tuviera poder sobre el oro, podría desestabilizar el sistema monetario a su antojo. Sigo pensando que el oro a pesar de ser un bien escaso y refugio de valor, no es tan escaso según avance la tecnología...además el oro extraído y depositado es cada vez más en las cámaras mundiales y no menos...no se si me explico, no es como el petróleo por ejemplo, que hagamos lo que hagamos cada día queda menos, pero oro, oro queda mucho por extraer, y a esos precios os aseguro que no quedaría títere con cabeza, si hubiera que excavar un agujero de 100Km para explotarlo se excava y punto.

*edito tras leer esta noticia, ¿Qué deducís de ella?*

Un portavoz de la Casa Blanca ha declarado que:

- Obama anunciará el inicio de la normalización de relaciones con Cuba.
- Se restablecerán las relaciones diplomáticas rotas desde 1961.
- Se revisará la catalogación de Cuba como patrocinador del terrorismo.
- Se relajarán las prohibiciones de comercio y transporte a Cuba.
- Se permitirá a los bancos de EE.UU. que mantengan relaciones con bancos cubanos.
- Se permitirá telecomunicaciones y vínculos de internet a Cuba sin necesidad de permiso anterior.

Un saludo


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *edito tras leer esta noticia, ¿Qué deducís de ella?*
> 
> Un portavoz de la Casa Blanca ha declarado que:
> 
> ...



¿miedo a nueva alianza con los rusos y otra crisis de los misiles?ienso:


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2014)

cegador dijo:


> ¿miedo a nueva alianza con los rusos y otra crisis de los misiles?ienso:



Tú lo has dicho. Acojonaditos están.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## atom ant (17 Dic 2014)

cegador dijo:


> ¿miedo a nueva alianza con los rusos y otra crisis de los misiles?ienso:



Mientras Obama anuncia la firma inminente de nuevas sanciones a Rusia por el otro lado muestra un claro gesto negociador. (vamos a llevarnos bien).

En mi opinión Rusia no le pueden apretar más sin que salga a relucir el Oro, aunque sea para venderlo. De ocurrir sería una gran oportunidad para los pequeños ratones (nosotros) pero dudo que ocurra.

divagaciones y tal
saludos


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> En mi opinión Rusia no le pueden apretar más sin que salga a relucir el Oro, aunque sea para venderlo. De ocurrir sería una gran oportunidad para los pequeños ratones (nosotros) pero dudo que ocurra.
> 
> divagaciones y tal
> saludos



Ya te digo yo que el oro no va a salir de Rusia. Pero no me hagas caso.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## atom ant (17 Dic 2014)

...pues entonces tendrá que salir el dolar

supongo que cada una de las letras de la palabra BRICS estará tomando buena nota de la actualidad

los teléfonos deben estar echando humo Sres....

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 19:39 ----------

estamos viviendo un momento histórico


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2014)

No nos olvidemos que de momento el precio del barril se negocia en $, últimamente se decía que China y Rusia no aceptaban dólares en sus transacciones internacionales ¿no?, pues ya veis que pronto se empieza a cuadrar el círculo.

A día de hoy que creéis que preferirá la industria petrolera/gasera exportadora rusa, ¿rublos? o ¿$?

Está bastante claro , no...eso es lo que le pasa a la gente que repudia al "idolatrado" e "intocable" billete verde y habla despectivamente de él.

No pasará nada, ni con el oro ruso, ni con Rusia , simplemente aceptará de buen grado el pago en $, para eso ha devaluado el rublo Vs $...en unas semanas todo como estaba y no ha pasado nada.

El que se ponga largo en rublo, si no pasa nada "raro" podría tener una potencial e interesante revalorización en unas semanas.


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> ...pues entonces tendrá que salir el dolar
> 
> supongo que cada una de las letras de la palabra BRICS estará tomando buena nota de la actualidad
> 
> ...



El destrozo es ya muy grande,sip... pero el destrozo "en esta klave". Porke más allá , y komo dezíamos el otro día : Putin entró en ésto deskalzo ? :rolleye: Hasta un fontanero de mi barrio puede prever la intensidá de una respuesta Usana a un plante/órdago komo el ruso aktual...y resulta k Putin, no ? Azeptar simplismos k justifiken k un polítiko de primera línea mundial se mete en berenjenales de este kalibre y hasta este punto por su mera kondizión de fantasma bokatxankla no mereze un milisegundo de atenzión.

Silenzio Bríks ...y en ello seguimos. Palomitax.


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Me da que a una Rusia libre de deuda y sin dependencia de productos del exterior le afecta muy poco lo que su moneda cotice en territorio enemigo. En cambio hace que Rusia sea muy competitiva.
> 
> Se hablaba de devaluaciones competitivas? pues ahora *la madre* de todas las devaluaciones competitivas viene de Rusia! Quién se atreverá a seguirla?
> 
> ...



*franbueso* como ves esta interpretación:

Lo siento, Putin. La economa de Rusia est condenada

Hablando del fracking:

New York Will Move to Prohibit Fracking - ABC News


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2014)

cegador dijo:


> ¿miedo a nueva alianza con los rusos y otra crisis de los misiles?ienso:



No se está tratando de guerra, se está tratando de DINERO.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, voy a aprovechar que tengo unos minutos para "relajarme" y entrar en el hilo, aunque me voy a centrar en esta última página.

# esseri: En realidad ya existe cierto "desacople" entre el Oro y la Plata. Eso que comento es muy evidente observando el ratio "desmesurado" que existe entre ambos MPs.

Hombre, FOFOA realiza una actividad muy importante, aunque suele ser bastante desconocida e incluso por la mayor parte de los metaleros. En cualquier caso, está claro que su poder de "influencia" es mínimo...

# paketazo: Yo no creo en el "Freegold" y es que parece demasiado "bonito" para que se lleve a la práctica. Eso ahora mismo pertenece al mundo de los "Sueños"... Y de producirse sería de una forma totalmente INTERVENIDA, así que ese "formato" no parece que sea el más adecuado.

Respecto a algunos comentarios que he leído, pues en la actual guerra moderna no son necesarias bases como, por ejemplo, Cuba... Hoy en día Rusia dispone de submarinos y de aviones bombarderos estratégicos que pueden colocar "supositorios" en el "culo" americano en un ¡plis, plas! Por supuesto, también lo es al revés, es decir la indudable capacidad que tienen los EE.UU. para dañar a Rusia y a quien sea... Y si fuera precisa una "Cuba" ya tienen Venezuela a pocos "pasos", pero ya digo que Rusia en caso extremo no precisa de ninguna base terrestre fuera de su país.

El hecho de que Rusia tenga que echar mano de su Oro es una señal de extrema "debilidad", pero bueno no decimos por aquí que tenemos los MPs como "reserva de valor" y/o "seguro", pues ya tenéis la "prueba del algodón"...

Lo de Cuba es una buena maniobra de la diplomacia americana y que sirve para destensar un poco la actual situación geopolítica mundial. Desde luego, ha sido un buen "golpe de efecto" por parte de los EE.UU. y respecto a Cuba prefiero no opinar... Vivimos en un mundo de "vendidos", por tanto tampoco es nada extraño en ese contexto...

Y os dejo un par de enlaces muy interesantes. El que está en Inglés merece mucho la pena por aquello del "núcleo duro" de la UE...

- El desplome de las materias primas pone en jaque a la economía mundial - Noticias de Economía

- The "Core Four" Nordic Bank Run!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Dic 2014)

Will Putin's Next Step Be To Sell Gold? | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (18 Dic 2014)

No es notica metalera pero sí es noticia capital.

Los Usanios abren Embajada en La Habana.

Leo la noticia al revés (que es como hay que leer todas las noticias exceptuando las necrológicas).

La Habana se desmarca de Rusia y, sobre todo, de Venezuela.
No sé qué pensar.
En cualquier caso: ¡Malos tiempos para la lírica!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Dic 2014)

muy de actualidad, cito:


santia dijo:


> FOFOA menciona frecuentemente el contenido de este (conspirativo) enlace The Sting | Gold Eagle (lo intento traducir):
> 
> “……La tercera cosa que aprendí fue que el BIS tiene dos objetivos a toda prueba. Ambos eran tan audaces que te quitarían el aliento:
> 
> ...


----------



## esseri (18 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Will Putin's Next Step Be To Sell Gold? | Zero Hedge



Usar su oro en un sistema Fiat kontradiría frontalmente la posizión k Putin deja traszender. Una parida integral y un regalo sin sentido.

No sólo eso, sino k en la práktika y puestos en la descabellada hipótesis de k Rusia zipotekara su oro para partxear un problema Fiat, 1000 toneladas serían 30.000 M € ...una nimiedad. Kon lo k, además de fumarse su oro, ni arreglaría el dilema sikiera.

La otra opzión, komo bien deja ver el artíkulo linkado al final, es reklamar para su oro el valor debido y funzionar a todos los eventos en base a ello. Una opzión k enkaja tanto kon la pose putiniana aktual komo kon el kontexto aurífero internazional de repatriaziones, bendiziones kopernikanas de histórikas eminenzias profiat , alarmas veladas sobre la estabilidad del bankster system lanzadas desde sus mismísimas tripas,etz...

Kada kual,marke su ekis. La lógika,eso sí...bien klaro habla.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2014)

Yo lo que tengo claro es que si la OPEP (los jeques árabes) no recorta producción es porque hay ordenes de arriba de no hacerlo. Sólo hay que buscar quien sale beneficiado al final de estas operaciones. 
Si tiran el precio del petróleo abajo para putear a ciertos países y de paso les sacan las reservas de oro la jugada es redonda. :fiufiu:


----------



## esseri (18 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro es que si la OPEP (los jeques árabes) no recorta producción es porque hay ordenes de arriba de no hacerlo. Sólo hay que buscar quien sale beneficiado al final de estas operaciones.
> Si tiran el precio del petróleo abajo para putear a ciertos países y de paso les sacan las reservas de oro la jugada es redonda. :fiufiu:



Txina tiene la llave. Y me juego las pelotas a k el usufrukto del bloke Asiátiko en exklusividá de este siglo en adelante firmada kon la sangre afroyanki de Bobama sobre la mesa...si deja kaer a Putin.

Las reservas de oro Briks tienen el reset monetario global en sus manos.

Palomitax.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comenta bankiero, aunque hay que reconocer que los americanos se lo han "currado"... Cuando todo el mundo pregonaba que era el fin del USD, pues la REALIDAD actual es la que ES y yo no tenga ninguna duda de que esa moneda acabará claudicando como lo han hecho todas las monedas Fiat a lo largo de la Historia, pero claro nos queda ver esa "certeza", aunque ya veremos si para cuando llegue algunos ya nos hemos ido a visitar los "Infiernos" y que no parece que vayan a ser peores que los tiempos que están por llegar...

esseri, lamento decirte que andas muy equivocado respecto a que los BRICS, incluída China, tengan la "llave" y menos con los portaaviones del Tio Sam surcando los mares... Y, hoy en día, hay potencialmente más Oro en "manos fuertes" ajenas a los Bancos Centrales... Por otro lado, los BRICS no tienen más Oro que Occidente y mientras el Banco Central de China no publique datos actualizados de sus reservas, pues todo son simples "suposiciones"... y asumo que pueda tener más Oro que el declarado hasta ahora, pero posiblemente mucho menos del que se le "adjudica" de forma totalmente gratuita.

E insisto en lo que he comentado siempre: los BRICS y NADIE le van"imponer" NADA a los EE.UU., al menos hasta que no cuenten con un mejor Ejército... Por cierto, en la actual "ofensiva" económico-financiera quienes peor lo están pasando son precisamente los BRI.S y quitamos a China porque es la "tapada" y más claro agua...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (18 Dic 2014)

_"Rusia ha estado acumulando oro en medio de las distintas crisis y es su activo reserva que pude utilizar en última instancia," señala Michael Widmer, estratega de metales de Bank of America en Londres. Rusia podría utilizar el oro para recaudar dinero o usarlo como garantía._

venda_oro_porque_es_lo_siguiente_que_hara_rusia

En mi opinión es más probable que Rusia utilice el oro como lo que es, una reserva estratégica, en lugar de romper la baraja. No pretendo convencer a nadie de nada pero $1200 es un buen precio que merece la pena asegurar ante esta incertidumbre.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szmMVwIadEo

-------------------------------------------------------

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 03:11 ----------

INVENTARIOS DE ENERGÍA EE.UU.​- Inventarios petróleo -847.000 barriles frente -2,360 millones esperado.
- Inventarios destilados -207.000 barriles frente 340.000 barriles esperados.
- Inventarios gasolina 5,250 millones barriles frente +1,780 millones de barriles esperados.


----------



## satu (18 Dic 2014)

Nadie aqui usa alguna aplicacion o web que le avise por sms si baja el precio?

He estado mirando por "stock alert sms" y he visto esto 

Zignals; best free real time mobile stock alerts and email stock alert

Stock alerts, Market alerts, Moneycontrol alerts. Get alerts on all your favourite stocks

Email & SMS Alerts - timetotrade

Pero no tengo ni idea de lo fiables que seran y tampoco me apetece entregar mi numero de movil alegremente para probar.
Porque aunque en todas dice "free" a saber si luego me van a estar dando por saco con mensajitos.

Lo digo para dejar de estar mirando continuamente como va el precio para que luego cuando hay una bajada importante me pille despistado y me la pierda.


----------



## atom ant (18 Dic 2014)

Hola buenos días,
tu broker seguramente tenga algún servicio de alertas


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Dic 2014)

@satu: Si vas por físico, la bajada no es tan brusca, para que el fisico de adapte a esta, tiene que pasar algo de tiempo, el cual es suficiente para que "cargues".

Pero si vas con "papel", entonces no tienes otra opción más que están al loro, no puedes descuidarte, por más que "alarmas" y puñetas quieras tener, el tiempo de reacción que tienes para entrar o salir entre el mensaje en el movil, conexión a internet, entrada a tu plataforma, que ésta te deje operar (en esos momentos suele haber mucha saturación y puede que tus ordenes no se ejecuten), pues sencillamente pierdes tu oportunidad.

El que se meta en eso tiene que entender que es un curro más, que no hay fórmulas para que "automaticamente" estés ganando dinero mientras tu estás en la piscina de tu mansión con una copa de champan y un par te titis buenorras. Al contrario, hay que perder muchas horas analizando posibles inversiones, de las cuales un % muy pequeño pueden funcionar y de ese % pequeño solo poquisísimas te darán esos beneficios anhelados (y muy diferentes a los deseados).

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 09:38 ----------

Pasando al hilo, viendo los últimos acontecimientos, he tenido una "revelación"...

No se estará gestando una "exter-nacionalización-privatizada"?, perdonad el palabro, pero es que no se me ocurre otro.

Es decir, que estén haciendo hundir gobiernos para que el de a pie pierda toda esperanza en ellos y acepte que un organismo supranacional que controle todos los recursos naturales, por ejemplo, dejar que la OPEP decida sobre la gestión del petróleo y no las naciones que la forman.

Quizás no me dé a entender, es algo como que Arabia Saudí no podrá decidir cuanto produce, ni tampoco el precio, ni voz ni voto sobre ello, simplemente aceptará órdenes de cuanto tiene que producir y el precio que se le pagará, evidentemente, tendrá miembros en el consejo, pero pasará como con lo de Endesa al venderla a Enel, que pusieron a un presidente español al principio (que realmente no decidía nada) y al cabo de un tiempo lo quitaron y pusieron al que les vino en gana.

Sería como una FED pero de recursos naturales, aparentemente estaría para "distribuir la riqueza entre todos", pero ya sabemos como va el tema.

El problema serían los inversores privados, los grandes tendrían los riñones cubiertos por medio de alguna participacion, pero a los pezqueñines creo que les harán algo como lo que les hicieron a los de Bankia (por cada 100 acciones de daban 1) o algo por el estilo.

Eso explicaría lo de la salida de los Rockefeller del petróleo, dejan que todo se hunda y después le piden que salve el mundo (como lo hicieron en el '29), ¿para que querrían conservar empresas petroleras si finalmente ellos controlarán todo el petroleo mundial sin restricción política alguna?

Pueden aprovechar esta caída, el truño del fracking y el peakoil como colofón.

Es una gran idea para hacerse con los recursos, aprovechando la escasez, la mala gestión de los gobiernos, la voracidad de las empresas privadas que no respetan nada y sólo están por obtener beneficios. 

Sería la excusa perfecta, prometerían gestionar de manera "democrátika" y redistribuir el recurso de manera "equitativa"; pueden comenzar con el petróleo y seguir con el agua, poco a poco se quedarían con todo.

Saludos


----------



## satu (18 Dic 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> @satu: Si vas por físico, la bajada no es tan brusca, para que el fisico de adapte a esta, tiene que pasar algo de tiempo, el cual es suficiente para que "cargues".
> 
> Pero si vas con "papel", entonces no tienes otra opción más que están al loro, no puedes descuidarte, por más que "alarmas" y puñetas quieras tener, el tiempo de reacción que tienes para entrar o salir entre el mensaje en el movil, conexión a internet, entrada a tu plataforma, que ésta te deje operar (en esos momentos suele haber mucha saturación y puede que tus ordenes no se ejecuten), pues sencillamente pierdes tu oportunidad.
> 
> El que se meta en eso tiene que entender que es un curro más, que no hay fórmulas para que "automaticamente" estés ganando dinero mientras tu estás en la piscina de tu mansión con una copa de champan y un par te titis buenorras. Al contrario, hay que perder muchas horas analizando posibles inversiones, de las cuales un % muy pequeño pueden funcionar y de ese % pequeño solo poquisísimas te darán esos beneficios anhelados (y muy diferentes a los deseados).



No busco ganar dinero sino asegurarlo al mejor precio

Es decir, ahora lo que hago es mirar por aqui a menudo

https://oro.bullionvault.es/Precio-del-oro.do

Y esto se refleja directamente en los precios de tiendas como esta

https://www.coininvest.com/en/gold-coins/krugerrand/krugerrand-1oz-gold-mixed-years/

Ayer vi esa misma moneda a unos 995 cuando el oro estaba a 959€/oz

Pues lo que busco es que cuando pegue una buena bajada como el 1 de diciembre que bajo a 925€/oz me avise al correo o por sms y asi comprar una monedita a buen precio.

Actualmente hago lo mismo con las compras en amazon con esta pagina

Seguidor de precio Amazon, gráficas de historial de precio de Amazon, seguimientos de precio y avisos de bajada de precios. | camelcamelcamel.com

Y he llegado a comprar cosas que me interesaban a menos de la mitad de su precio habitual. 
Lo unico que cambia es que ahora me interesa una moneda y quiero llegar en el mejor momento.


Y respecto a tu idea sobre tirar los precios para ser el que salva el mundo creo que ya se ha hablado o al menos yo tambien lo habia pensado.

Al igual que una panaderia que vende el pan a 10 centimos mientras todos lo venden a 50, cuando las de 50 tengan que cerrar por no poder competir, la de 10 centimos compra todas y vuelve a subir los precios.

Ahora aplicalo a petroliferas. 

Como decia Walter en Breaking Bad "Es economia basica"


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Dic 2014)

No sé que pasa con mi ordenador que no puedo tankear, os lo debo.

De igual manera os agradezco la interesante información que vais poniendo, aunque ahora es demasiada y cuesta seguir, realmente vale la pena venir por aquí.


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

Os adjunto gráfico oro 5 horas, el estocástico de la gráfica de 5 horas es ambiguo e indica que podemos asistir a una canalización alcista hasta la parte alta del canal, pero con gran prudencia.
Mucha fortaleza por la cota de 1190-1200.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Dic 2014)

@satu, el tema es que en bullion físico no varía mucho el precio, yo llevo comprando hace tiempo y el precio es prácticamente el mismo, en un rango de 1000€ +-50€. es un 5% de variación y mira lo que ha fluctuado en USD.

Yo estaría más preocupado por el tiempo de entrega y lav propia entrega que por un 5% del producto, que aunque es tentador, el riesgo que asumo por ahorrarme unas perrillas no compensa ese ahorro.

A veces he encontrado muy "buenos" precios (quizás unos 30€ debajo del coste medio), pero el tiempo de entrega era de 4 a 6 semanas y no me apetece coger ese riesgo, a fin de cuentas lo que estoy haciendo es cambiar "dinero" por DINERO y con ello estoy adquiriendo un seguro.

Piensa que cuando la música deje de sonar no habrá tregua, y si tienes un pedido en marcha es muy posible que en lugar de darte oro, te devuelvan tu dinero y quizás una "propinilla" por las molestias, pero el físico no lo verás.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (18 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comenta bankiero, aunque hay que reconocer que los americanos se lo han "currado"... Cuando todo el mundo pregonaba que era el fin del USD, pues la REALIDAD actual es la que ES y yo no tenga ninguna duda de que esa moneda acabará claudicando como lo han hecho todas las monedas Fiat a lo largo de la Historia, pero claro nos queda ver esa "certeza", aunque ya veremos si para cuando llegue algunos ya nos hemos ido a visitar los "Infiernos" y que no parece que vayan a ser peores que los tiempos que están por llegar...
> 
> esseri, lamento decirte que andas muy equivocado respecto a que los BRICS, incluída China, tengan la "llave" y menos con los portaaviones del Tio Sam surcando los mares... Y, hoy en día, hay potencialmente más Oro en "manos fuertes" ajenas a los Bancos Centrales... Por otro lado, los BRICS no tienen más Oro que Occidente y mientras el Banco Central de China no publique datos actualizados de sus reservas, pues todo son simples "suposiciones"... y asumo que pueda tener más Oro que el declarado hasta ahora, pero posiblemente mucho menos del que se le "adjudica" de forma totalmente gratuita.
> 
> ...




Yo no veo una kuestión de imposizión, sino de gestión propia. Y los Briks no nezesitan portaaviones para una dezisión de ese tipo, ni tener más reservas k nadie, sino las sufizientes para un proyekto propio, en la medida k krean oportuna.

Sigo esperando k Putin se pronunzie...y kómo no, los Briks, k es iwal k dezir Txina. Mientras tanto, valorar la situazión , ni prozede ni mereze la pena. Hay mutxo fleko suelto , por mutxo akuerdo kon Kuba k se saken de la manga justo ahora ( hay k rekonozer k esparziendo humo,los yankis sí k son efektistas...pero hasta ahí , k falta mutxo por aklarar ).

Palomitax , pues.


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> @satu, el tema es que en bullion físico no varía mucho el precio, yo llevo comprando hace tiempo y el precio es prácticamente el mismo, en un rango de 1000€ +-50€. es un 5% de variación y mira lo que ha fluctuado en USD.
> 
> Yo estaría más preocupado por el tiempo de entrega y lav propia entrega que por un 5% del producto, que aunque es tentador, el riesgo que asumo por ahorrarme unas perrillas no compensa ese ahorro.
> 
> ...



El precio es el mismo por que los € se están depreciando Vs $.
Para los poseedores de $ el oro les está saliendo a precio de ganga. A mi me pasa como a ti, llevo comprando pocos meses en mi caso, pero compras espaciadas con un mes, y el precio obtenido está en un rango del 5% como comentas...y eso que busco la "ganga" siempre.

El precio desde mi primera compra ha caído un 12% máximo un 15% en $, sin embargo el "puto €", ha bajado en ese tiempo un 12% aproximadamente.

¿conclusión?, mi poder adquisitivo no ha variado medido en €, es como si el precio del oro se acomodase al valor del € y viceversa. Lo propio hubiera sido cambiar por $ hace unos meses y comprar ahora el oro hubiéramos aumentado sustancialmente el poder de compra de metal.

Si la tendencia sigue así, bajada de € anulada por la bajada del oro, dará igual comprar ahora o dentro de 3 meses, la canción sonará de un modo similar.

Un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Dic 2014)

satu dijo:


> No busco ganar dinero sino asegurarlo al mejor precio
> 
> Es decir, ahora lo que hago es mirar por aqui a menudo
> 
> ...




Nosotros tenemos activado desde hace poco una opción para notificar en las bajadas de precio aunque es por email no por sms.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## meliflua (18 Dic 2014)

Fernando, en este artículo que os dejo, se avala la tesis que tu planteas, ni los BRICS, NI NADIE, hoy por hoy, puede con la economía USA, por muy mal que esta esté, y todo ello gracias al poder militar que ostenta USA. SI NO ESTAS CONMIGO, ESTAS CONTRA MI, Y TE DESTRUYO, o bien vía colapsando tu economía, como están haciendo con Rusia, o bien te mando mi flota y te borro del mapa, como han hecho actualmente con LIBIA, y como lo hicieron con IRAK. Ahora bien, el coste para la población occidental es la vuelta mundo Orwelliano de 1984. Una sociedad esclavizada, y que por mucho que trabajemos, nuestra capacidad económica cada vez es menor, y un mundo donde CAERÁN TODAS LAS ECONOMIAS ANTES QUE LA ECONOMIA USANA.

US Dollar Collapse?: USD Index Trend Forecast 2015 | Gold Eagle

SALUDOS A TODOS.

P.D. Uno se va un día de viaje, y cuando vuelve al HILO, jope, 5 paginas nuevas, y todas muy interesantes. Por cierto, mi hija ya es esclava del sistema, ayer empezó a trabajar en Madrid, estudió ingeniería industrial, en BOSCH, rama automación, por la magnífica suma de 800€ al mes. Paga piso, desplazamientos, comidas, hobbys….. y su padre le pasa 400€ para que pueda ahorrar algo.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 11:03 ----------

este otro que os dejo, del Bill Holter, plantea un dilema interesante, Obligará Rusia a que se le paguen sus materias primas en oro? 

Crashing Oil May Result In "Perestroika?" | Gold Eagle


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2014)

Ayer tras la conferencia de la Fed el resto de divisas se han desmoronado respecto al dólar, en cambio el oro ahí sigue en los 1200 y con poca volatilidad, amí me parece alcista por lo menos a corto plazo. :fiufiu:


----------



## meliflua (18 Dic 2014)

El mundo Orwelliano de la FED

You Can’t Be Serious | Investment Research Dynamics


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Dic 2014)

@satu, no había leido tu comentario:

respecto a tu idea sobre tirar los precios para ser el que salva el mundo creo que ya se ha hablado o al menos yo tambien lo habia pensado.

Al igual que una panaderia que vende el pan a 10 centimos mientras todos lo venden a 50, cuando las de 50 tengan que cerrar por no poder competir, la de 10 centimos compra todas y vuelve a subir los precios.

Ahora aplicalo a petroliferas. 

Como decia Walter en Breaking Bad "Es economia basica" 


A eso quería llegar, pero no pueden hacerlo de esa manera; al ser "economía básica", fácilmente pueden tumbar ese chiringuito, porque serían prácticas monopolistas evidentes (vamos, de libro).

A lo que voy es que ese control no tiene que ser vía privada, tiene que se por consentimiento del populacho, es decir, que crean que es "del pueblo y para el pueblo".

Pongo como ejemplo la FED porque aunque es una empresa privada, la mayoría de la gente cree que es pública -o no tiene claro lo que es-, aunque cree fervientemente que las desiciones que toma la FED son por vía democrática.

Hablo de una entidad tipo ONU (para que decida quién es "demokrático" y quién no)mezclada con FMI (para controlar la cuota que le corresponde a cada país) y algo de FED (para multiplicar recursos virtualmente), en donde "haya cabida para todos los países de bien" y tomar la mejor desición sobre los recursos naturales mundiales.

Y para que esa organización funciones correctamente, la dirigirán "tecnócratas" y expertos en negocios p.e. Rockefellers y cia. es decir, el pueblo no pintará nada en elegir a los directivos (que en realidad siempre ha sido así, pero no habrá ese paripé democrático)

No sé si me explico. Posiblemente se haya hablado de esto en este hilo antes, pero con esos matices no lo recuerdo. 

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 12:21 ----------

Joder, vaya mi hortografía, perdonad lo de "desición" quise decir "decisión", entre esto y lo de historia creo que tendré que volver al cole, jeje.

@Paketazo: en Europa (quitando a España) hay una gran tradicion por los MPs, esta "anomalía" sobre el precio de éstos en el que no fluctuan demasiado respecto a euros no me deja indiferente, quizás haya "algo detrás" para mantenerlos en este rango.

Sobre los USD, pues realmente esta es la única situación en la que salen perdiendo los que no los tienen, es decir, que todo baje de precio respecto a los dólares, pero por lo demás, yo veo contraproducente y con un alto riesgo tenerlos, además de que estas situaciones son muy pasajeras, ya que a largo plazo ya sabemos como terminan todas las monedas fiat. Ya que ni de reserva de valor ni como seguro me inspiran ninguna confianza. 

Ahora, si tienes USD y compras en USD, perderías mucho en el envío y quizás tengas que pagar aranceles y esas cosas. A menos que alguien en España te acepte USD por MPs, pero sinceramente, no creo que te acepte dólares a ese precio.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> @Paketazo: en Europa (quitando a España) hay una gran tradicion por los MPs, esta "anomalía" sobre el precio de éstos en el que no fluctuan demasiado respecto a euros no me deja indiferente, quizás haya "algo detrás" para mantenerlos en este rango.
> 
> Sobre los USD, pues realmente esta es la única situación en la que salen perdiendo los que no los tienen, es decir, que todo baje de precio respecto a los dólares, pero por lo demás, yo veo contraproducente y con un alto riesgo tenerlos, además de que estas situaciones son muy pasajeras, ya que a largo plazo ya sabemos como terminan todas las monedas fiat. Ya que ni de reserva de valor ni como seguro me inspiran ninguna confianza.
> 
> ...



Lo de la escasa tradición metalera en España es muy cierto, de hecho, de mi círculo de conocidos (tampoco es que yo sea el Pequeño Nicolás), nadie tiene una onza de oro que yo sepa, también es bien cierto que yo no ando predicando que las tengo tampoco.

La tónica general entre mis conocidos es por este orden como tienen referenciada su riqueza personal:
1º Hipoteca de casa 80%
2º Hipoteca de coche 5%
3º Fondos que no saben ni en que están referenciados 5%
4º Bolsa 5%
5º Renta fija 3%
6º Colchón 2%

Aproximadamente. Pero a ninguno lo veo comprando una onza de nada, es más, dudo que casi ninguno sepa como comprarla, ni como venderla (sin morir en el intento entiéndase), que hoy con internet todos somos W. Buffet

Por lo demás la tarde, mantiene esa goma €~Oro, para dónde estira una estira la otra. 

Las bolsas con rebotazo, mi objetivo en S&P se mantiene en 2100-2130 para cerrar lo que me queda, a partir de ahí este menda ya no tendrá ni un € invertido independientemente que se vaya a 4000 S&P

Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (18 Dic 2014)

Ya estoy operativo en Interdin, de momento he comprado dos CFDs sobre US oil a 56,34 con un stop a 53,99 veremos como se da la jornada hasta el cierre.


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

Interesante apunte:

A menos que el Oro colapse, el petrleo debe rebotar en 2015

Lo veníamos hablando desde hace unos días, la bajada del crudo debería arrastrar al oro, sin embargo no se está produciendo, así que mucho ojo, pues podría haber un sell off en oro, o un fuerte rebote del petróleo en las próximas semanas.

Sin querer tirar piedras contra mi tejado, no me extrañaría un sell off en oro.

*meliflua* suerte con ello, dicen que de "casi" todo hay que probar en esta vida.

Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (18 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante apunte:
> 
> A menos que el Oro colapse, el petrleo debe rebotar en 2015
> 
> ...



Perdona la ignorancia,pero..¿que es un sell off?


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

*sell off* en el ámbito económico se refiere a una venta masiva en los mercados, ya sea acciones, derivados, metales...

Para que se produzca han de existir una serie de condiciones que las propicien, generalmente una rotura de soportes que hacen saltar stop de protección de manera exagerada provocando una especie de avalancha en las ventas, "una especie de fichas de dominó cayendo"

Otro sel off se produjo estos días con el rublo por ejemplo, las ventas no cesan hasta que existe una sobreventa exagerada e incongruente.

Otro menos exagerado pero que ya se prolonga en el tiempo ha sido el del petróleo en las últimas semanas.

Los condicionantes son delicados para el oro, está cerca de soportes clave, la debilidad de algunas materias primas, problemas coyunturales (Rusia podría vender si se ve forzada, pero lo dudo), estructurales (una teoría recuperación económica por la bajada del precio de la energía podría mejorar las perspectivas económicas y bajar el precio del oro)

Pero repito, todo esto queda anulado si el petroleo comienza desde estos entornos una recuperación más o menos ordenada.

*VOY A SACAR UNAS LINEAS DEL L/P PARA VER EL POSIBLE SELL OFF Y LAS CUELGO EN UN RATO*

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

A machete y con la calculadora de Windows, 

el sell off de darse desde la línea azul inferior (soporte actual de largo plazo) sería a precios de ahora mismo (1195 aprox) un -20%, lo que lo manda al soporte del 50% desde el mayor máximo relativo, que es también el máximo absoluto de todos los tiempos. Apuntadlo para los que tengáis la suficiente templanza *955$/Oz*...que no tiene por que tocarlos nunca evidentemente.
Un saludo


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Dic 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Perdona la ignorancia,pero..¿que es un sell off?



Vender por si acaso
La Carta de la Bolsa - VENDER POR SI ACASO. SELL OFF QUE DICEN LOS ANGLOSAJONES. ES POSIBLE QUE LOS RESULTADOS DEFRAUDEN


----------



## chemachu (18 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *955$/Oz*



¿Quieres decir que si llega a 955$ implosionaría? : Yo es que soy un analfabeto en estos temas. 

Saludos!


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que si llega a 955$ implosionaría? : Yo es que soy un analfabeto en estos temas.
> 
> Saludos!



quiero decir que a 955$ es muy posible que si se ven, se frene en esas cotas con una entrada importante de dinero. 

Y el siguiente punto a la baja es la ultima línea verde inferior, un poco por debajo de 800, que para que se viera esta última, tendrían que darse circunstancias extraordinarias. Yo si se viera el 955$, es muy posible que entrase con lo que me faltara para tener el 25% de mi riqueza personal en oro, y si por un casual viera el 790$ Oz pues entraría con un 40%, algo que ahora mismo ni me había planteado hacer.

*edito para decir que parece que nos están leyendo...*

Venda oro, porque es lo siguiente que har Rusia

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (18 Dic 2014)

Esto no era una "guerra de divisas" ? Y Putin ké es ? Suknormal ???

Una tonelada pasada de oro son treinta y tantos mil millones de €. Eso no es nada,repito , algo más k la propi de Bankia. Y,para más inri , los iwala y dobla el enemigo k enkaras en 10 minutos de dedo en la impresora.

Ante el derrumbe de tu fuente de ingresos básika k te infringe el enemigo poniendo tu país patas arriba, ni te revuelves hazia un kuerpo a cuerpo , ni klaudikas diplomatikamente en buska del perdón del poderoso...sino k respondes kon un harakiri y te metes de kabeza en su terreno tirando por el retrete lo úniko valioso k te keda.

Suknor,no...plusmarkista de la inhibizión mental. Desde Kádiz a Siberia.

Palomitax.

*Edito : Mil toneladas, no una...un lapsus ( las zifras, redondeando,estaban bien )*


----------



## frisch (18 Dic 2014)

frisch dijo:


> No es notica metalera pero sí es noticia capital.
> 
> Los Usanios abren Embajada en La Habana.
> 
> ...



Retomo mi comentario.

Que los usanos acabarían por abrir Embajada en La Habana eso lo sabía hasta Kung Fu. 

Lo que me llama la atención es el Timimg que escogen tanto Usanos como fumadores de Habanos y, sobre todo, estos últimos.

Que Venezuela es Il Salvatore de Cuba (en los últimos 15 años) está claro.

Pero ¿por qué el Raulito escoje este momento para hacer las paces? (dos no se pueden pelear si uno de ellos no quiere), ahora, cuando los usanos están en guerra total contra, entre otros, Venezuela, bajando el precio del petróleo (vía Arabia Saudí).

Mi conclusión es que hay usanos para rato aunque estén en bancarrota total.
(cuando digo usanos me refiero a "The System")

Esto se va al carajo pero ¡ojo, el carajo lo controlan ellos! Ni tú, ni yo. ¡Ellos!

Yo puedo hacer una huchita con X de oro, X de plata, X de divisas fuertes, X de garbanzos, etc. etc. pero el que se vaya al carajo todo y, sobre todo, el timing, lo controlan ellos.

Me quedo con los garbanzos.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (18 Dic 2014)

@Paketazo, Gracias por esa página y sus buenos enlaces y documentos,


----------



## Dev-em (19 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> Esto no era una "guerra de divisas" ? Y Putin ké es ? Suknormal ???
> 
> Una tonelada pasada de oro son treinta y tantos mil millones de €. Eso no es nada,repito , algo más k la propi de Bankia. Y,para más inri , los iwala y dobla el enemigo k enkaras en 10 minutos de dedo en la impresora.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay algún detalle que se nos escapa.

A ver si el oro ese va a estar custodiado en China , o algo así.....

¿ Sería un trueque entre amigotes , dejando a occidente fuera ?......


----------



## satu (19 Dic 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Nosotros tenemos activado desde hace poco una opción para notificar en las bajadas de precio aunque es por email no por sms.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



No lo sabia, se agradece el servicio, voy a apuntarme a una notificacion.

De todas maneras hay varias cosas que no me convencen


1- No veo que haya opcion de envio ni su coste simulando un pedido, solo veo recogida en tienda.

2- En las condiciones dice: "El precio recibido, en el email, será el precio del producto en el momento en el que se envía dicho email pero este precio puede sufrir modificaciones despues sin que usted sea avisado" 


De que me sirve la notificacion si desde que hago la compra hasta que pago igual ha subido 50€? 

Lo mas seguro es que acabe comprando en tienda fisica cuando tengo un precio mantenido por debajo de las 4 cifras en €

Asi no te piden el dni y nadie sabe donde vives, lo cual me da mas seguridad.



paketazo dijo:


> quiero decir que a 955$ es muy posible que si se ven, se frene en esas cotas con una entrada importante de dinero.
> 
> Y el siguiente punto a la baja es la ultima línea verde inferior, un poco por debajo de 800, que para que se viera esta última, tendrían que darse circunstancias extraordinarias. Yo si se viera el 955$, es muy posible que entrase con lo que me faltara para tener el 25% de mi riqueza personal en oro, y si por un casual viera el 790$ Oz pues entraría con un 40%, algo que ahora mismo ni me había planteado hacer.
> 
> ...



25% solo? mucha confianza veo yo en el sistema :fiufiu:

40% lo veo mejor, pero obviamente cuando llegue el momento. 

Estamos todos como el perro de palov cuando oye la campana


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2014)

*satu* hablo de una situación hipotética en la bajada del oro de un 20%. No tiene por que suceder si el petroleo remonta. Además también es posible si se da esa bajada que el € se vaya a la paridad con el $ con lo que el precio del oro en € será el mismo.

Hay que estar preparado para cualquier situación futura que se pudiera dar, y aún así nos sorprenderán de algún modo.

Buen día


----------



## satu (19 Dic 2014)

Esta bastante claro que tiene que volver a bajar en este siglo.

Y segun el segundo grafico estariamos jodidos en el mad max ya que el precio baja drasticamente en los momentos mas dificiles.

Si finalmente se producen conflictos con Rusia seguro que vemos como el precio cae en picado. Entonces es cuando deberiamos comprar.

Eso si no lo produce la caida del petroleo o cualquier otra cosa. 

Comprar ahora mismo lo veo como comprar un piso, no esta a mal precio pero aun queda mucho por bajar.


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2014)

*satu* no tengas dudas que ante un mad max total, el oro sería medio de cambio bueno, pero perdería gran poder adquisitivo, ya que cosas más básicas como una potabilizadora, un gallinero, madera, ropa, herramientas, tendrían mucho más valor que unas chapas de oro.

En el 2008 ante el pánico por lo de las suprime en un primer momento el oro cayo como todo lo demás...en los gráficos indexados que adjuntas hay variaciones exageradas, como yo solo vivo un plazo de 50 años "con suerte" será como mucho lo que me valga, aun que prefiero basarme en lo que he visto en los últimos 10 para tratar de ser más realista. Y reitero que si veo el oro a 955$ pillaría cacho.

Gracias por el aporte, y un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Dic 2014)

satu dijo:


> No lo sabia, se agradece el servicio, voy a apuntarme a una notificacion.
> 
> De todas maneras hay varias cosas que no me convencen
> 
> ...



1:Los gastos de envio para peninsula son 12 euros. Este coste solo es visible una vez estas registrado y se calcula en función de a donde hay que enviar.

2:Claro, es una notificación que avisa justo cuando el precio baja de lo estipulado pero luego el oro sigue fluctuando hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Distinto es cuando hace una compra entonces el precio si que queda fijado.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de noticias interesantes y, de momento, no dispongo de tiempo para seguir el hilo. Esperemos que pronto pueda hacerlo, mientras ya observo que estáis por la labor y que os agradezco.

- Marine Le Pen: "Hay que salir de la OTAN por la indignación que causan las torturas de EE.UU."

- Gran rueda de prensa de Putin centrada en la defensa de la soberanía, integridad y dignidad de Rusia

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 10:28 ----------

Por cierto, no hace apenas nada que comentaba que, quizás, podríamos asistir a una caza de gacelas "bajistas" y el mejor consejo que puedo dar es que la gente se mantenga alejada de los "mercados"... AHORA mismo y también, de ser posible, ¡SIEMPRE! Mejor optar por cosas "tangibles"...


----------



## meliflua (19 Dic 2014)

buenos días a todos.

Este autor, al igual que otros muchos que he leído recientemente, creo que USA se está disparando a sus piés atacando a Rusia, es un artúculo corto pero interesante.

Financial Market Manipulation Is The New Trend: Can It Continue? - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## Bucanero (19 Dic 2014)

Gracias por vuestros aportes. La cantidad de datos es abrumadora. Necesitaré mínimo el fin de semana para tratar de ponerme al día. El tema de Rusia está que arde. Espero que se rebaje la escalada o la tensión porque al ritmo que llevamos en las apuestas, estas estan subiendo mucho. Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 17:48 ----------

Sobre el asunto de la posible venta de oro por parte de Rusia, como que no lo veo. Y de su posible caida en el precio de la onza, pues aunque baje a novecientos, solo conseguirá que haya más compradores y por tanto antes desaparezca de la circulación, porque aunque sea metalero creo que las incertidumbres son muchas, demasiadas. Así que en mi modesta opinión quizas baje pero no creo que demasiado, ni por mucho tiempo. Es solo una impresión mia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (19 Dic 2014)

Otro enlace de chinos y oro, muy sugerente...
China vs EE.UU : Oro o disparos | Alternative
...
¿Donde está el oro español?
ienso:


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2014)

Acabo de llegar a casa y alucino con las previsiones que se barajan para el 2015.

12 de las firmas más prestigiosas a nivel mundial auguran subidas en el 2015, en mayor o menor medida:

¿Dónde acabará el S&P 500 en 2015?


Luego me encuentro con que varias agencias aseguran que el dólar se hará muy fuerte durante el 2015:

El dlar seguir fortalecindose en 2015, segn Merrill Lynch


El euro dlar se mantiene cerca de los mnimos de 28 meses

A mayores lo que pusimos ayer en contra del oro, dónde las apuestas eran bajistas, por el efecto arrastre de las materias primas bajistas (petróleo/gas), la deflación, el peligro de una venta masiva por parte de Rusia...


Yo no trabajo para Goldman, o J.P. o UBS etc... ni ganas que tengo vaya. Pero ¿a quién pretenden tomar por estúpidos?

No hago previsiones a largo plazo, es muy difícil, por eso cuando digo que el oro puede bajar a 955$, digo: *puede*, pero no lo aseguro, por eso compro poco a poco, teniendo en mente un horizonte de largo plazo incierto.

Afirmar que el S&P va a seguir subiendo, es mucho afirmar, me recuerda a cuando el Nasdaq en la época de las punto.com estaba por las nubes, y todos decían que era una ganga, que seguiría subiendo.

Lo malo de las burbujas es que nadie las ve hasta que ya han pasado, y es demasiado tarde. No diré que el S&P está en burbuja, me lincharían por ello, pero lo que jamás haría es recomendarle a un conocido que invierta a día de hoy mucho dinero en bolsa americana...me diréis que la tendencia principal de largo plaza manda...sí, lo sé...pero es como decir que seguirá lloviendo por quinto día consecutivo con solo mirar al cielo la noche del cuarto.

Si tengo que dar un consejo a todo el que quiera escucharlo tras muchos años de patear estos mundillos, es que mantengáis liquidez, y a estas alturas incluso mucha liquidez (dejando de lado a Mad Max, o a la capitulación del papel moneda...ahí no entro), pero con mucha liquidez, mínimo un 50%, os aseguro que habrá un día, quizá no muy lejano que diréis:

- ¡Ostias! Telefónica a 9€...¡compro!
- La leche, el Oro a 1000$ Oz...¡todo para mi!
- El S&P a 1600 puntos...¡¡las rebajas del Corte Ingles!!

Pues no, tampoco, el momento ideal para comprar será cuando ya no tengáis liquidez por que os habréis precipitado en comprar antes de tiempo cuando ya os parecía que era imposible mejor precio.

Os lo decía con el petróleo hace nada, muchos tiraron la casa por la ventana cuando lo vieron a 70$, hipotecaron hasta a sus mujeres para comprar oro negro..."lo de las mujeres puedo entenderlo"

Seguro ya no andaremos por aquí, pero quizá recordéis a un paketazo que os dijo *¡mantened liquidez!*...así que no os fieis un pelo de los que visten con traje caro, usan perfume en bote pequeño, viven en loft en el centro, con un mercedes o similar aparcado en la plaza de garaje...no por que sean malos ni nada de eso, si no por que la gente normal no precisa adornar tanto sus vidas para ser creíble.

Un saludo y veremos como cierra el chiringuito hoy


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# meliflua: Mira, cualquiera que siga la geopolítica, y tenga cierta formación económica, sabe que los EE.UU. se están "posicionando" en el control de las Materias Primas, bien sobre o cerca del terreno o como estamos viendo en los últimos meses, es decir "estrangulando" a las economías que las poseen... Esto se traducirá en graves problemas internos en esos países y, posiblemente, se podrían ver "obligados" a tomar decisiones coherentes con la frase aquella que dice "De perdidos, al río"...

Por otra parte, cada vez es más evidente el "estrechamiento" militar que EE.UU. está llevando contra sus "potenciales" enemigos, y viendo ese despliegue en un mapa es muy evidente lo que comento y ese "posicionamiento" no augura nada bueno...

Interesante el artículo que enlaza Hércules Poirot, aunque yo tengo mí particular opinión al respecto y que ya he expresado en otras ocasiones, por tanto no me reiteraré.

Y pasemos a las informaciones que he seleccionado...

- Creo que este artículo de Guillermo Barba no está posteado...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: BILLETES DE 1 MIL PESOS, SON LOS NUEVOS DE $500

- Sobre el actual "noviazgo" de EE.UU. y Cuba...

- EL ACERCAMIENTO ENTRE EEUU Y CUBA: NADA ES LO QUE PARECE | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Y el "majadero" que nos "gobierna" debería leerse este artículo, aunque para qué si no entiende su letra... Decir eso y que la gente le votase mayoritariamente ya nos dice en qué país de "pandereta" vivimos...

- Las 10 cifras de un año en el que el Tesoro ha emitido más deuda que nunca (otra vez) - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 21:48 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Está claro que hay que tener SIEMPRE liquidez, pero también sabemos que el dinero se devalúa a marchas forzadas en el tiempo y tienes un buen ejemplo en el artículo de Guillermo Barba que he enlazado.

Yo no creo en los "gurús" económico-financieros y suelo fijarme más en mis "percepciones", que para algo ya tengo bastantes años y dilatada experiencia en muchos terrenos... Así que yo soy mi propio "gurú" y SI sigo a determinados analistas, pero las decisiones las tomo yo independientemente de lo que digan y, además, muchos de ellos son parte "interesada", por tanto sobran comentarios...

En lo personal, y dada mí conocida afición a la Historia, prefiero leer qué ha sucedido en diferentes épocas y realizar "comparativas" teniendo en cuenta que la realidad "actual" hay que situarla en una escala temporal muy diferente... Nuestro mundo tiene una componente tecnológica que marca unas "distancias" más que relevantes.

Bueno, paketazo, en lo que a mí respecta ya he "arañado" la rentabilidad deseada para mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión, así que hoy ya he dado la orden para que sean traspasados a activos más "conservadores" y que se corresponden con mi perfil. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (19 Dic 2014)

Buenas noches, pues nada, cerrandolo todo menos GAZ(+27%) y tomando posición corta en sp500. ...gran semana.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2014)

A continuación os dejo una noticia "exótica" por su origen y NO todo es Oro lo que "reluce" en China... Por cierto, siempre he comentado que hay más Oro en manos privadas que en los Bancos Centrales y viendo las cifras manejadas en ese artículo, pues diría que no ando muy "desencaminado"...

- 'Dama' investors suffer heavy blow as gold frenzy subsides

---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 22:39 ----------

Y aprovecho para enlazar este interesante artículo sobre el conflicto de las Spratly...

- South China Sea rivals compared by Global Times


----------



## Tocqueville (19 Dic 2014)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Otro enlace de chinos y oro, muy sugerente...
> China vs EE.UU : Oro o disparos | Alternative
> ...
> ¿Donde está el oro español?
> ienso:



Solbes sabe la respuesta, que es quien lo vendió por una miseria en 2007 porque, en palabras suyas «el oro ya no es una inversión rentable». 

::


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Tocqueville: Vamos a ser un poco "rigurosos" con la única VERDAD que existe sobre el Oro vendido por Solbes. De entrada, era indiferente quien hubiera sido el Ministro de Economía de nuestro país... ¿Por qué? Sencillo: esa venta fue una iniciativa de la zona Euro y que arrancó en 1999, pero según los repartos secretos de permisos de venta acordados en el seno del BCE, al Banco de España no le correspondió TURNO hasta el año 2007...

Y sobre la "misería"... Bien, se vendieron 7,7 millones de Onzas o lo que es lo mismo el 46% de nuestras reservas de Oro y no se vendió más porque Miguel Angel Fernández Ordoñez, presidente del Banco de España, era partidario de ser más prudente al respecto... El importe total recaudado fue de 3.500 millones de Euros y de los cuales 2.500 fueron PLUSVALIAS...

Conociendo cuál fue la REALIDAD, pues si hubiera que buscar un "culpable" habría que hacerlo en el BCE y que fue quien impulsó la venta del Oro por parte de los Bancos Centrales de la zona Euro. O, quizás, porque NUNCA debimos entrar en la UE...

Por cierto, las palabras de Solbes son también el "mensaje" que el BCE transmitió, por tanto el ministro de limitó a hacer de "muñeco parlante"...

Y, para terminar, el Oro restante quedó en la sede central del Banco de España y en otros tres lugares que no fueron especificados, pero lógicamente deberían Bancos Centrales y nos es difícil imaginar cuáles...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Os dejo unas informaciones interesantes...

- Ratio precio oro y plata: ¿Debería cambiar mi oro por plata?

- UN GRUPO DE ANALISTAS ADVIERTE SOBRE LOS PELIGROS ECONÓMICOS DE 2015 | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- El salmo 2 - Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Saludos.


----------



## potranco (20 Dic 2014)

VER: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/603581-histeria-del-oro-ya-falta-menos.html


----------



## atom ant (20 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lookvMIhVZo


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2014)

*fernandojcg* interesantes lecturas, me llama la atención la del ratio oro/plata, muy interesante para entender que o el oro baja de precio respecto a la plata ,o viceversa...¿Cuál pasará?, más quisiéramos saber, así que quizá lo mas inteligente o menos osado sea no vender el oro, y sí promediar en más plata.

En cuanto a los peligros económicos del 2015...pues bueno, ya sabemos que están ahí desde el 2008 por no decir mucho antes ya, ¿2015?, puede, o ¿2020?, o quizá cuando estemos ya todos criando malvas...lo que si entiendo con esto, es que más vale tratar de prevenir si nos dejan.

*potranco* todo esto va por histerias temporales o más conocidas como modas. Las modas terminan siendo paranoias generales, e incluso en determinados casos burbujas económicas. ¿Ahora quieren que les devuelvan el oro?...ya... pues no lo llevaras para allá compañero, ¿Qué excusa me pones?, que estaba mejor protegido en caso de conflicto...eso es como dejarle el bocadillo al matón de clase para que te lo guarde para cuando tengas hambre, que generalmente coincidirá con el momento en que el matón de clase (gordo, fuerte y sin escrúpulos) tenga 10 veces más hambre que tu.

Me viene a la mente la película de "dos tontos muy tontos" que encontraban un maletín lleno de pasta, y se lo iban fundiendo todo en "mierdas" coches de lujo, ropa, sesiones de belleza...pero eso sí, tras cada puñado de $ que extraían del maletín, metían en su interior un *pagaré*, así que contablemente todo estaría Ok llegado el día de reclamar.

Pues creo que a los reclamantes de oro, les van a dar unos pagarés similares, escritos en servilleta usada de bar de pueblo, y firmados por el "alcaide don Pepito"

Sigo tratando de ver algo en las gráficos de corto y medio plazo del oro, pero lo están haciendo muy difícil, sobre todo si indexamos el precio del oro a €, llevan un tiempo tocándonos los huevos...admito que puede que sea bueno devaluar el € para la economía general, pero no para nuestros intereses compradores de metal. A pesar de ello, no recomendaría a nadie que venda ninguna onza a precios actuales, en cuanto a comprar más...pues nada de prisas, pero nada de pausas.

*atom ant* el discurso del Puttin me recuerda a los de Fidel Castro, que sabes cuando empiezan, pero no cuando acaban...dan los discursos en días y no en horas los condenados...he escuchado 5 minutos, y por mi como si explica los pasos para hacer la piedra filosofal, paso de esperar...menudo tostón.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## atom ant (20 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *atom ant* el discurso del Puttin me recuerda a los de Fidel Castro, que sabes cuando empiezan, pero no cuando acaban...dan los discursos en días y no en horas los condenados...he escuchado 5 minutos, y por mi como si explica los pasos para hacer la piedra filosofal, paso de esperar...menudo tostón.



Pues justamente los siguientes 15 minutos son muy interesantes, al menos a mi me ha clarificado bastante.


----------



## estanflacion (20 Dic 2014)

Quisiera comentar si la demanda de oro entre particulares se ha derrumbado? Y me explico:

Desde hace 1 mes me llegó la información que la casa de la moneda de Francia había sacado monedas de oro y plata, al mismo precio que su valor facial. Lo que quiere decir que se puede canjear en los bancos franceses, al mismo precio que costó la moneda.

Creo que otros años se agotaron enseguida, y en cambio este ya ha pasado mas o menos 1 mes desde que están a la venta y siguen en existencia

Las monedas de oro son de 250,500,1000 y 5000 euros,

250 Euro Frankreich Hahn 2014
1000 Euro Frankreich Hahn 2014
1000 Euro Frankreich Hahn 2014
5000 Euro Frankreich Hahn 2014

Quizás sería interesante desprenderse de monedas de plata de 12 euros de España, y adquirir alguna de oro de estas?


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2014)

estanflacion dijo:


> Quisiera comentar si la demanda de oro entre particulares se ha derrumbado? Y me explico:
> 
> Desde hace 1 mes me llegó la información que la casa de la moneda de Francia había sacado monedas de oro y plata, al mismo precio que su valor facial. Lo que quiere decir que se puede canjear en los bancos franceses, al mismo precio que costó la moneda.
> 
> ...



Es extraño, mirando por ejemplo esas monedas que comentas, la de 1000€ tiene 20 Grs de oro 999,9, y el lingote de 20grs de oro 999,9 está sobre los 650, quiero decir con esto, que antes de comprar una moneda que teóricamente respalda un Banco Central por valor de 1000€ valiendo el metal mucho menos ahora mismo, te compensaría comprar los 20 Grs de oro puro en lingote.

Es solo una observación así por encima y a primera vista. pero claro, si te fías de que el banco llegado el día, te garantiza los 1000€ que vale la moneda sería interesante.

Un saludo y gracias por el aporte, es interesante, pero visto los precios, lógico que no se venda, ya que en mercado libre el oro es más barato que ese "teórico" valor fiduciario garantizado.


----------



## meliflua (20 Dic 2014)

Buenos dias a todos,

Aun no he cerrado los dos CFDs sobre el petroleo, cerro en 58,10, algo lejos de mi posicion de entrada, el lunes veremos si pùede atacar el 60 o se vuelve a dar la vuelta en el 59 y pico, estaré alerta para cerrar o mantener dependiendo como lo vea.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 13:15 ----------

Paketazo, te queria preguntar unas dudas sobre los graficos que me dan en la aplicacion.

Ayer el grafico que indicaba la volatilidad acabo por encima de 400, eso q

---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 13:17 ----------

eso que significa, o que nos indica, el grafico fluctua entre 600 y -600 dependiendo de si esta sobre vendido o sobre comprado.

Que nos indica el RSI?, que nos indica el stocastico? si pudieras contestarme te lo agradeceria,.


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2014)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Aun no he cerrado los dos CFDs sobre el petroleo, cerro en 58,10, algo lejos de mi posicion de entrada, el lunes veremos si pùede atacar el 60 o se vuelve a dar la vuelta en el 59 y pico, estaré alerta para cerrar o mantener dependiendo como lo vea.
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea a que gráfico te dan de volatilidad en la aplicación, habría que ver lo que hay reflejado en los ejes de dicho gráfico (ordenadas y abscisas).

Como norma genérica cuando sube la volatilidad a puntos extremos, por ejemplo en el grafico VIX de volatilidad del S&P, se espera un giro alcista, y cuando baja a cotas de mínimos, se espera un giro en el índice bajista.

Imagina la volatilidad como una goma, cuanto más la estiras, más probable es que se rompa, y suceda algo en el subyacente que refleja. Cuanto más estirada, más amplio es el movimiento que se espera en el subyacente.

*ejemplo del VIX en el S&P* (índice de volatilidad del S&P

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

El RSI es la fuerza relativa de compra o venta, por encima de 70 sobre compra y por debajo de 30 sobreventa...el 50 se supone neutral. Cuando se ve el RSI por las cotas de 10/15 se espera un rebote inminente, y cuando está por encima de 80/90 una bajada. 

El estocástico lo hay rápido o lento, dependiendo si trabajas a corto o largo plazo, luego puedes variar las estructuras del tempo del estocástico, hablándote a nivel de calle, supongo te pondrán dos líneas de 2 colores, pues cuando están muy abajo ambas y la inferior cruza a la superior, se espera giro alcista, y cuando están muy arriba y la superior cruza a la inferior se espera giro bajista...repito hablando en idioma callejero, y para que entiendas un poco como va.
Ningún indicador predice nada al 100%, pero te puede ayudar un poco a no perder, o a entrar con un mejor tempo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Por supuesto, el Oro es "dinero" de último "recurso", así que a no ser que se dieran precios muy interesantes y bastante por encima de sus máximos, pues en lo personal no pienso desprenderme del que poseo. Si todo saliera "redondo", es decir que se hubiera podido capear el "temporal" que se avecina, ningún "problema", ya que seguramente quedará como "herencia" libre de "impuestos"...

Hombre, paketazo, siendo "platero" yo lo tengo muy "claro", pero todo lleva su tiempo y en la Plata habrá que ser "paciente"... Es un MP con fuertes oscilaciones en su precio, por tanto la depresión actual del mismo no es nada extraño dentro de los mercados de Materias Primas. Su valor industrial la hace sumamente interesante.

Mira, hace tiempo que en este foro ya comenté que el Oro debe verse como el equivalente a "billetes grandes" y la Plata como "billetes pequeños", así de simple... Y cada cual debe saber qué peso le concede a cada uno de estos MPs.

Respecto al 2015 supongo que seguirán las tensiones geopolíticas, económico-financieras, etc., pero "cataclismo" no lo espero. Ahora bien, en algún momento del próximo año puede que haya una fuerte corrección bursátil, que no "Crack"... Ese lo espero del 2016 en adelante. En el hilo es conocido que tengo en marcha un trabajo de Prospectiva y -¡ojo!- que tengo marcado en "rojo" ese 2020 y "señales" evidentes deberían verse en los años previos del 2018 y 2019... vamos, si no ando desencaminado en mis "recuentos".

Y el discurso de Putin que ha colocado atom ant SI que me ha parecido interesante. Como en todo, cada cual es libre de "interpretarlo", pero a Putin se le entiende muy bien y menos mal que ahora está al frente de Rusia porque sino no sé qué mundo tendríamos hoy en día, más viendo la política agresiva que está desarrollando Estados Unidos en todos los "frentes"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (20 Dic 2014)

Lo más interesante del mitin, la karátula.

Un líder públiko ,en una situazión komo la aktual, debe transmitir seguridá a sus ziudadanos y kalma e ideas klaras al exterior. A sus konziudadanos les ha markado 2 años de kompromiso, obvio k rezíproko. A instituziones y korporaziones koñómikas...eufemismos en papel de regalo de libre merkáu..."sugiriendo y presuponiendo" ziertos "mínimos" de alineazión ( Al margen de intervenzionismos insanos, por supuestón :fiufiu: )

En el plano exterior, a Okzidente, absoluta indiferenzia...y toda su estrategia koñómika la ha orientado a la órbita " emergente" Ésto respalda mi opinión ,komo le komentaba a Fernando, de una estrategia de " no imposizión", no frentista...y sí de legítima autogestión y evoluzión del bloke emergente. Putin sabe k el tiempo juega a su favor en kuanto a alkanzar una koñomía kompensada ,más allá de la provisión de materias primas...así k se eskurre del kuerpo a kuerpo kon las presiones okzidentales. El juego no es imponerse a USA, sino krezer al margen de ellos. Normal.

La karátula parte del mismo gabinete de komunikazión k su diskurso,así k es una komunikazión ofizial...sin firma.

Líderes de Ue y Usa kompartiendo plano kon la referenzia bélika de rigor. Seriedad. Merkel, en medio de exkusas gestuales, komo una esperanza no perdida aún , a la vez k necesitada de un plus de justifikazión/komprensión. Bobama y él,inkomunikados, enfrentados kara a kara...separados por sus banderas.Txina y los Briks...imágenes kolektivas, de konkordia.Sonrisas. Ambos ambientes, sin kompartir plano...y kontrapuestos,klaro...kon la aktitud proBriks komo una reakzión. En fin, deklaraziones de amor...y aviso a navegantes.

Kiere 2 años para resetear. Y se adivina k ahí sí meterá pasta. En la primera hora , poko más, salvo tías wenas "pikadas" de entre el públiko,komo una retransmisión futbolera del plus - orientada al Manolismo imperante,supongo-. ( la primera,una diosa, vive diox ).

El mismo mensaje anterior y la misma posizión de ariete extraofizial Briks.Ha awantado el primer embate y ,sin deskomponerse, no sale de sutilezas...k ya, para poko más darán. Txina, no sabe,no kontesta. Okzidente y "los merkáus" seguirán empujando.

Palomitax.


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2014)

*esseri* si eso adjuntanos los minutos dónde salen las tías buenas, que siempre cotizan al alza.

Fuera bromas, gracias por el resumen.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (20 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *esseri* si eso adjuntanos los minutos dónde salen las tías buenas, que siempre cotizan al alza...



Jojojo...kién me diera!!!...siempre a la baja,forero, pero en fin...una kruz k arrastrar kon resignaçao.


----------



## potranco (20 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> [ todo esto va por histerias temporales o más conocidas como modas. Las modas terminan siendo paranoias generales, e incluso en determinados casos burbujas económicas. ¿Ahora quieren que les devuelvan el oro?...ya... pues no lo llevaras para allá compañero, ¿Qué excusa me pones?, que estaba mejor protegido en caso de conflicto...eso es como dejarle el bocadillo al matón de clase para que te lo guarde para cuando tengas hambre, que generalmente coincidirá con el momento en que el matón de clase (gordo, fuerte y sin escrúpulos) tenga 10 veces más hambre que tu.
> 
> Me viene a la mente la película de "dos tontos muy tontos" que encontraban un maletín lleno de pasta, y se lo iban fundiendo todo en "mierdas" coches de lujo, ropa, sesiones de belleza...pero eso sí, tras cada puñado de $ que extraían del maletín, metían en su interior un *pagaré*, así que contablemente todo estaría Ok llegado el día de reclamar.
> 
> Pues creo que a los reclamantes de oro, les van a dar unos pagarés similares, escritos en servilleta usada de bar de pueblo, y firmados por el "alcaide don Pepito"



buen ejemplo el de la maleta del spagetti western. Al final cuando hay que pasar cuentas siempre acaban sacando el revolver y mirándose un largo rato (que se les hace de noche, vamos). Y en eso estamos.



> Sigo tratando de ver algo en las gráficos de corto y medio plazo del oro, pero lo están haciendo muy difícil, sobre todo si indexamos el precio del oro a €, llevan un tiempo tocándonos los huevos...admito que puede que sea bueno devaluar el € para la economía general, pero no para nuestros intereses compradores de metal. A pesar de ello, no recomendaría a nadie que venda ninguna onza a precios actuales, en cuanto a comprar más...pues nada de
> prisas, pero nada de pausas.



no entiendo del detalle y en eso soy ignorante. Pero los que seguimos noticias raras pensamos que la reciente decisión con Cuba sólo puede significar que el malo se ha dado cuenta de que le quedan pocas balas. El bloqueo existía desde la expropiaciones de Castro a DuPont, Texaco(hoy Chevron) y otras grandes familias económicas. Y por su voluntad jamás habría aparecido esa decisión porque el bloqueo a Cuba lo usaban para dar ejemplo al resto. Ha sido muy revelador para ver como anda el poder en la corte imperial con sus generales y legiones. 

Mucha gente habla de una perspectiva de crack como límite hasta el 2016 tras la cual aparecerían reformas a nivel mundial. Quizás pueda ser antes incluso en los próximos meses. Si bien parece que interesa una caida suave y controlada del sistema. 

Sobre el oro hay proyecciones en donde se afirma una necesaria subida del valor a corto plazo: 





Gold stocks shine in 2015 - MINING.com

no entiendo del detalle y no se si en ese proceso de los próximos meses o el año, subirá o caerá. En principio imagino que debería subir al menos al principio ¿no?. O en alguna fase del mismo. Bueno aunque no entienda, creo que ahora no lo vendería.

Si se apuesta por el oro, en ese lado balas tienen muchas. Las reservas de China de divisas han crecido un 700% desde 2004 y podrían comprar el oro de los bancos del mundo entero: 

_"China’s foreign currency reserves, which have surged more than 700 percent since 2004, are enough to buy every central bank’s official gold supply"_

Bloomberg: China Reserves Ample to Buy World






y del que les quede, porque la mayoria del oro tambien está en China e India.

Si China ayuda a Rusia, los que hablan de que Rusia se hundirá solo están alucinando. Yo lo que haria sería comprar acciones de empresas rusas que ahora estén bajas. 

** ah, ahora he visto que "dos tontos muy tontos" no es un spaghetti western..jeje :rolleye:

_


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Ay! "cochinillos"... que os cuadra aquello de que "tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas"... Bueno, a mí me ha parecido un discurso muy bueno por parte de Putin y, guste o no, tiene grandes recursos como político. Os voy a dejar una penosa "comparación": ¿Os imagináis a Rajoy en una situación semejante? Va a ser que NO, porque os parecería asistir a una obra cómica y os recordaría al inolvidable Pepe Rubianes...

Mira, esseri, está claro que Rusia, al igual que el resto de los BRICS y los emergentes, NO quieren una confrontación directa con Estados Unidos, pero no es menos cierto que no podemos obviar que la beligerancia de este país no hace más que aumentar y yo no tengo tan claro que al final no se vean obligados a responder. Te dejo un enlace que es muy interesante y fijate en la fecha y cuál ha sido la "respuesta" por parte de Washington. Más "claro" AGUA...

- LA CUMBRE DEL BRICS: La mitad de la Humanidad lanza un Nuevo Orden Económico Mundial | LaRouche Political Action Committee

Respecto a China es muy difícil "interpretar" a este país. Pienso que deberé estudiar algo más su Historia y, quizás, pueda entender mejor su actual posición...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 19:43 ----------

Interesante...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Spain to Abolish Rent Controls; 20,000 Small Businesses May Close; Good Thing or Not?


----------



## atom ant (20 Dic 2014)

Hola, buenas noches...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lookvMIhVZo#t=11

Como decía, esos 15 minutos de la rueda de prensa son muy a tener en cuenta, tanto por lo que dice, por lo que no dice, y cómo lo dice, a la hora de hacer cualquier analisis....en principio lo que a mi me dice es; corto en oro, corto en gas, oil buscando canal, etc.

Soy muy malo con el inglés y con el ruso pero si conocen de alguna empresa rusa que fabrique tubería sin soldadura podiamos echarle un ojo aquí entre todos... y tal


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9opZaOUqLk



La clara evidencia de que Rusia está perdida...ya puede ir cambiando todo su oro por unos cursillos de interpretación, marketing, y sobre todo vestuario nuevo...

) :XX:


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Dic 2014)

Buenas noches, interesantes acontecimientos geopoliticos estan sucediendo ahora, aunque para mí, despues de todo lo que ha pasado y no ha pasado nada, pues que decir, ya pocas cosas me sorprenden, quizás sea otro pasito mas para lo que nos espera, para tenernos entretenidos descifrando enigmas, una patada hacia delante o simplemente alguna improvisación de alguien.

Y bueno, volviendo un poco a la realidad, hace unos dias fui a ver a mi camello, aunque ahora con la incertidumbre en los mps lo mas recomendable es esperar, no pude evitar hacer una pequeña compra de un soberanito, me chocó bastante que veces anteriores, los tenía en una bendejita muy chula en la cual podias verlos y elegir el de tu agrado, pero ahora noté que los sacaba de otro sitio y de un tubo de plástico, a mi me pareció que tanta bajada "oficial" esta ocasionando que poco a poco los poseedores de mps de toda la vida se estan plantando y prefieren guardar sus mps "hasta otros tiempos".

Aclaro que el no se nego a venderme el soberano, supongo que porque ya me conoce y sabe que soy su cliente, pero intuyo que a otras personas quizás les diga que no tiene, si no le corre prisa y no le hace falta cash, pues prefiere esperar "otros tiempos".

Por otra parte, hice un "garbeo" por el ebay -para recordar viejos tiempos y ver los precios actuales ahi- y cual fue mi sorpresa al visitar las ofertas de mis proveedores habituales que no tenían bullion en venta, tampoco nada en subasta, sólo tenian numismática a la venta y nada barata (precios muy parecidos o superiores a los de antes de la última bajada), eso me chocó bastante.

No tuve ganas de hacer un busca general para ver el bullion, ya que necesitaría buscar nuevos proveedores fiables (como sabéis, ahí cuesta mucho encontrar seriedad, pero la hay) y eso tomaria tiempo, además no estoy ansioso por comprar ahora.

Todo esto me lleva a la reflexión de que, ya pueden tumbar el precio de los mps lo que quieran, pero si al poseedor no le convence el precio y no le urge vender, pues simplemente no vende. Eso nos podria llevar a un No Mercado, me pareció ver por aquí un link sobre que en México aunque el precio de las libertades ha bajado, cuesta encontrarlas, asi que repito de nuevo "no os quedéis sin silla".

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (20 Dic 2014)

Hola Paketazo, jejeje, y además de horterilla da como angustia que los kosacos no se pongan en pie.

Qué te parece la idea del HCH gigante y el gas a 2,5 ? 







el gas sí que es un recurso relativamente abundante y repartido

---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 23:41 ----------

Ahora mismo Rusia valora más el dolar que el oro, y lo dice claramente Putin a la hora de enumerar las reservas utilizables. oro y divisas


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Supongo que paketazo te dará una mejor opinión, pero pienso que si el Petróleo continuará su tendencia bajista es muy factible que en el Gas vieras estos precios: 2,789/2,616/2,126. Si se perdiera éste último precio... el abismo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2014 at 00:22 ----------

Y continúan las previsiones pesimistas en relación al Oro y la Plata...

- Credit Suisse cuts 2015 gold price, bullish on zinc - GOLD NEWS - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Dic 2014)

La unión de Rusia y China "es peor que la Guerra Fría" para medios de EE.UU. - RT
China supera a EU como mayor economía mundial - Forbes México





"Cuando estalle la burbuja del dólar, EE.UU. adoptará el amero" - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, bankiero: Pero, de momento, el USD está imponiendo su "ley"... Y ¡ojo! porque he leído que el Banco Nacional de Suiza está interviniendo activamente en los mercados de divisas para defender su "anclaje", ya no sólo contra el Euro, sino que el CHF se encamina hacia la paridad con el USD. "Incomprensible", pero es lo que hay... Actualmente, las dos monedas más demandadas son el USD y el CHF...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Dic 2014)

*atom ant* quedate de momento con la zona de 3.15 aprox. Sirvió de soporte, no obstante no tengas dudas como dice Fernando que el camino que seguirá es el mismo que el petróleo o sea que sí es probable ese HCH . La clave creo que eso 3.15 o aguantan o bye bye.

*refinanciado* llevo poco en esto, pero he visto lo mismo que tu en ebay, esta semana en la zona de la UE que es dónde busco por temas de tasas, se ha vendido un krugerrand por 980€ y eso por que el vendedor tenia 20 votos. Por lo demás lo que he visto sale sobre 1080/1150€ Oz y poquísimo metal disponible.
Buena observación. 

*bankiero* Rusia y China son vecinos, pero no sé si serán capaces de relaciones más vinculantes que esas. Piensa que media China está emigrada en EEUU, y sobre todo de un tiempo a esta parte en la UE. Y eso, son muchos millones en divisas al día...al segundo diría yo. Muchos empresarios de relevancia están asentados en occidente, y a pesar de que China tiene un régimen muy "especial" que no entienden ni ellos, saben que lo que menos les conviene es aislarse a estos mercados. Por lo tanto yo voto por la neutralidad China en este ámbito, sus mercados exportadores y sus empresarios emigrados terminan aquí o en EEUU, y esa presión puede ser demoledora.


Bien día


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw-LuxOf830


----------



## timi (21 Dic 2014)

que importante es diversificar , dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno.....

Russia Blocks Wheat Exports As Recession Likelihood Grows


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *atom ant* quedate de momento con la zona de 3.15 aprox. Sirvió de soporte, no obstante no tengas dudas como dice Fernando que el camino que seguirá es el mismo que el petróleo o sea que sí es probable ese HCH . La clave creo que eso 3.15 o aguantan o bye bye.



La cuestión geopolítica podría resumirse en qué se acabará antes, el petroleo del fracking o las reservas de rusia. En términos de una "guerra" supongo que tocaría devaluar el gas y el Oro. es de suponer que el gas a la primera sí que aguantaría, la cuestión siguiente es si zumbarle de nuevo cuando recupere la claviculár.

Putin por su parte inteligentemente no echa la culpa a agentes occidentales y no se implicaría directamente como el bobo del Obama, pero los ciudadanos rusos deben sentirse atacados y a través de ellos o sus aliados creo debería haber represalias como la de SONY.

Dos años, 2016, recuerdo cuando decidí a incorporarme a este foro comentando una teoría que aplicaba la secuencia de fibonacci a las crisis consecutivas mundiales... nos acercamos a la "singularidad".

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Respecto a lo que comentas, pues te diré que teniendo en cuenta la actual situación del Oro, NO creo que los comerciantes se estén "reservando", aunque puedan no tener "prisa" en vender y eso irá en función de los precios a los que hubieran entrado, pero ellos saben bien que la tendencia en el Oro sigue siendo BAJISTA y, por tanto, tendrán que sacárselo. Quizás, esperen un repunte, pero no más allá, ya que para que se rompa de forma brusca la tendencia actual tendría que pasar algo MUY GORDO... 

Luego, tenemos que considerar que en Europa apenas hemos notado la caída de precios por la devaluación "controlada" que están haciendo con el Euro, pero ponte en el lugar de un estadounidense... A no ser gente con nuestras "perspectivas" -que la hay...-, pues ahora mismo allí hay un efecto "rebaño" que conduce hacia los mercados bursátiles y es que éstos están viviendo gracias a la "morfina" continua que se les aplica. Desde luego, hay algo que está advirtiendo del peligro que se avecina y es el fuerte desacople entre los mercados europeos y los americanos. Eso SI, con las notables excepciones del DAX y el FTSE 100... Bueno, éstos no dejan de ser mercados dominados por "manos fuertes".

En e-Bay casi SIEMPRE ha sido igual. Allí lo normal es encontrar sobreprecios en muchas monedas de MPs. Me refiero, claro está, a las habituales para los "metaleros"...
Y en relación a las Libertades, en México hoy en día tienes las que quieres en las tiendas y mercadillos de allí, por cierto a precios muy bajos respecto a aquí, pero claro te hablo de monedas ya viejas. Parece ser que otra cosa son las monedas nuevas... Tengo un amigo "metalero" que ha estado un tiempo por allí y se ha traído un buen número de ellas y me ha dicho que "tiradas de precio"...

# paketazo: Rusia y China siempre han sido enemigos a lo largo de su Historia, pero me imagino que las actuales circunstancias han hecho que hayan tenido que buscar "acercamientos" para defenderse ante eventuales hostilidades con los Estados Unidos. Lo mismo te podría decir sobre la India y China...

No cabe duda de que China está aplicando una estudiada política de "ambigüedad", que tampoco es extraña en ese país, pero claro eso no debe dar ninguna confianza ni a Rusia, ni a la India... Aparte de que fuera de Corea del Norte, no tiene ningún aliado y SI potenciales enemigos alrededor suyo: Japón, Corea del Sur, Vietnam, Filipinas, etc. Todos ellos aliados de los Estados Unidos en estos momentos...

Sin embargo, en algún momento China tendrá que "mojarse", pues los americanos irán a por ellos. Ahora EE.UU. está "ocupado" con presionar a Rusia, Irán y Venezuela. Pienso que éstos dos últimos países lo tienen muy mal y pueden colapsar económicamente, de manera que podrían cambiar su actual orientación política. Lo de Cuba es un "aviso a navegantes"...

# timi: Efectivamente, hay que intentar diversificar en la medida de lo posible y evitar "apostar" en un solo activo. Por supuesto, en la medida de las posibilidades de cada uno y tan importante puede ser una Onza de Plata como su equivalente en "latunes". Supongo que se me "entiende"... ¿No?

Y os dejo un par de entrevistas a D. José Anastasio Urra, Profesor de Economía de la Universidad de Valencia. Son largas, pero de verdad que MUY INTERESANTES...

- Rebelion. “La caída de los precios del petróleo obedece a que entramos en una nueva recesión mundial”

- Urra Urbieta: ?La crisis energética se encuentra en el fondo de la actual situación de crisis??

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2014 at 10:18 ----------

# atom ant: SI, recuerdo tu comentario y que guarda mucha relación con mí estudio de Prospectiva y de otros colegas. En Estados Unidos ya han editado algunos libros al respecto y el 2020 aparece marcado en "rojo", aunque en lo personal pienso que el 2016 nos debe indicar "algo" y que no tiene porqué ser negativo, aunque podría revertirse al cabo de dos años... Mí estudio, atom ant, aparte de hechos históricos, especialmente económico-financieros, también aplica Fibonacci, por eso mismo comento muchas veces si no me he equivocado en mis "recuentos"... Por eso mismo, el 2016 debería darme "pistas" de si voy bien o no.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

desde luego que si con dos años de energía barata esto no se arregla, es que definitivamente no tiene arreglo.

Un homenaje dominical al maravilloso número dorado...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0tLbl5LrJ8


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Dic 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-20/things-make-you-go-hmmm-run-gold-bank Lo acabo de publicar en el hilo oficial del oro. Qué menos que dejarlo aquí. Un clásico.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Pero, de momento, el USD está imponiendo su "ley"... Y ¡ojo! porque he leído que el Banco Nacional de Suiza está interviniendo activamente en los mercados de divisas para defender su "anclaje", ya no sólo contra el Euro, sino que el CHF se encamina hacia la paridad con el USD. "Incomprensible", pero es lo que hay... Actualmente, las dos monedas más demandadas son el USD y el CHF...
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso sigo pensando que la estrategia correcta es tener liquidez en USD/GBP ahora para comprar metal barato más adelante. Ahora mismo las divisas malas del sistema son el EUR/JPY, y las buenas el USD/GBP, pero las divisas buenas de hoy serán malas tambien en cuanto estalle la burbuja de deuda.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, bankiero: Yo soy más "conservador" y me quedo con el CHF y la NOK, pero yo voy en "físico" y además no las tengo como "inversión". Evidentemente, la NOK puede sufrir en el corto y ¿medio? plazo, pero a largo me parece interesante.

Lo que comento no quita para que tengas razón en lo que dices, pero bueno yo los mercados los sigo más "teóricamente" que los que os dedicáis a ellos. Está claro que al USD y la GBP les llegará su "turno", pero de momento bien que dan por c... Y, en lo personal, pienso que antes de que estallen los Bonos lo harán las Bolsas... aunque los Bonos podrían ser la "sepultura" definitiva para el Sistema actual.

Y dejo un par de informaciones...

Ja,ja,ja... los sicarios del Tío Sam cada vez son más "chapuceros". Nixon debe estar revolcándose en su tumba...

- LA SOSPECHOSA HISTORIA DE LA CAMIONETA DE UN FONTANERO DE TEXAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y no estoy muy de acuerdo con este artículo, pero ahí lo dejo...

- El Tsunami Investing de la energía

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

gráfico pirateao (vago que es uno)
Por la coyuntura actual creo que la rotura a la baja de ese triángulo es totalmente factible y a tener en cuenta.






la MM es la exp de 200.


------------------

Este también anda de mírame y no me toques...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Viendo el gráfico, sin el triángulo, es evidente que es BAJISTA, pero sin el AT también lo ES... Ahora bien, afortunadamente, yo no creo en el AT porque sino el Oro podría ver precios que considero casi IMPOSIBLES, aunque dicen que NADA lo es...

Saludos

---------- Post added 21-dic-2014 at 22:56 ----------

El del Cobre SI que da más MIEDO... si se confirma que se agudizará la Crisis actual, porque la verdad es que NUNCA hemos salido. Curiosamente, hoy he ido a tomar una cerveza al bar de un amigo que siempre había trabajado bien, pero lo tenía vacío, vamos yo, él y dos clientes... Me ha recordado al imbécil que "gobierna" y que, "lleno" de vete a saber qué, decía que las barras de los bares estaban llenas... supongo que se refería al "aire".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Dic 2014)

*atom ant* el grafico por técnico no falla, los fibos están ahí. No obstante es tan fácil, que no se va a cumplir...cuando de ve tan fácil nunca sucede, y ojalá me equivoque, pero van a hacer algo que nos sorprenda casi seguro, pero no se para que lado.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestras exposiciones, siempre ayudan a tener perspectivas diferentes de un mismo suceso.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Dic 2014)

perdón por el offtopic:

Alguien sabe si...
-Tengo €s en mi broker, y compro una acción o ETF referenciado en $. Lo aguanto por ejemplo 6 meses, y el € en ese tiempo se ha depreciado contra el dólar (por ejemplo compro a 1.28 y vendo en 6 meses a 1.23) estoy ganándole esa diferencia, verdad?
El problema sería si el € se revalorizase en ese tiempo, cierto?

Es que me hago un poco un lío con esto.
Creo que es así pero me gustaría que me confirmaseis.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2014 at 23:20 ----------

Sí, el cobre se va para abajo, y es, dicen uno de los grandes indicadores.
Como decía el hilo del principal: INSISTO, DEFLACIÓN.

No se cuánto durará pero todo apunta a una espiral deflacionaria a nivel mundial. 
No se preveer qué sucederá en EE.UU, que al parecer está siendo una aspiradora de dólares, el dólar index ha roto una línea bajante que viene del '85




y que apunta a que se fortalecerá mucho más (importarán más deflación). Todo apunta a que oro y plata van a seguir bajando, lo que luego ocurrirá, yo creo, es que va a ir desapareciendo el físico, hasta que la música deje de sonar claro.


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

correcto, un ojo siempre en el FOREX
un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Es como dices. Te pondré un ejemplo: el Viernes traspasé un Plan de Pensiones y un Fondo de Inversión en USD a Euros y he ganado lo que ha subido el índice más la devaluación sufrida por el Euro. En cualquier caso, hay foreros más expertos en este tema y que te darán una opinión más autorizada, aunque también te expliquen el riesgo que conlleva un ETF y puestos a elegir mejor una acción...

# paketazo: Lo IMPOSIBLE muchas veces se REPITE... Mira este "pequeño" detalle: El gráfico de caída del Cobre es semejante al del Petróleo y eso es lo que da MIEDO.... Ahora va más retrasado que la última vez que lo "clavaron"... "Ilustremos":

01:00 del 1 de Diciembre de 2008: el Petróleo hace mínimos en los $45,59

01:00 del 1 de Diciembre de 2008: el Cobre hace mínimos en los $1,395

Aquello no fue ninguna "casualidad" y lo que está ocurriendo ahora tampoco, aunque varíen los "tempos"...

Saludos.

PD: El puto muñequito es un 8...

---------- Post added 21-dic-2014 at 23:36 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: ¿Deflación? Vamos camino de algo peor que se llama Estanflación y mejor no digo lo que podría venir después...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2014)

para una cobertura de una plata buscando techo yo recomendaría un CFD, los puntos hacia arriba se pagan igual que los puntos hacia abajo y la horquilla la conoces desde el primer momento.
Se liquida a final de día por lo que no tienes que preocuparte demasiado por la divisa.

Si nunca ha comprado etfs y además se queda pillado, seguramente su primera impresión es de que son un timo... a mi personalmente no me gustan pero para lo que Uds quieren sería lo suyo

Saludos

Nota: perdón, acabo de decir una tontería porque es exactamente al revés, jeje.,, Largo ya estás con físico.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Dic 2014)

Sobreoferta, debilidad económica y dólar: el cóctel bajista de las materias primas - Noticias de Inversión

Bueno, no es lo mejor, pero habla de las materias primas y del fortalecimiento del dólar que hablábamos antes.


----------



## atom ant (22 Dic 2014)

gap del -3,5% del Gas Natural... wow


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Dic 2014)

This Factor Could Propel Gold Mining Stocks Much Higher In 2015 | Zero Hedge

Si el precio del petróleo se mantiene o incluso baja, y el oro se mantiene...
Bingo! las mineras deberían de dispararse

---------- Post added 22-dic-2014 at 00:31 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-21/maybe-oil-goes-70-its-way-40

y aquí alguien que dice que hay un hueco en el petróleo que probablemente se irá a tapar.
Por cierto creo que ha abierto con un +4% y el gas cae un -5% ya.

La volatilidad alta da muchas oportunidades de tradear.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Dic 2014)

Las materias primas están en rango la mayor parte del tiempo y cuando deshacen el rango tienden claramente hacia un lado, es cuestión de paciencia y de tener un sistema robusto. Por ejemplo:
http://www.onda4.com/files/XINV.pdf


----------



## meliflua (22 Dic 2014)

buenos días a todos.

El fin de semana he estado bastante desconectado del hilo, hoy me reincorporo, os dejo este enlace sobre el petróleo. Lo que yo entiendo es que se puede producir una caída de la producción vía cese de actividad en el shale oil y las perforaciones del mar del norte, causadas por el precio del petróleo. Esta guerra de precios va a limpiar el mercado, y los ganadores van a ser los Saudíes, que verán por un lado una corrección del precio hacia arriba y por otro lado un aumento de sus ventas para compensar las extracciones que se cerrarán en el corto plazo. De todas maneras, si queréis echarlo un vistazo.

Drilling Our Way Into Oblivion: Shale Was About Land Gambling With Cheap Debt, Not Technological Miracles | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## atom ant (22 Dic 2014)

reduce-radiation-to-zero-and-make-gold-in-the-process

::


----------



## meliflua (22 Dic 2014)

Este tio es bastante serio, y no dice bobadas

Paul Craig Roberts – Russia To Unleash Ultimate Black Swan Against The West | King World News


----------



## nando551 (22 Dic 2014)

Esto es una estafaflacion en toda regla que acabará inexorablemente en la desinflación de nuestros bolsillos.

Saludos y perdonen.:rolleye:


----------



## andyy (22 Dic 2014)

En este periódico escriben becarios casi siempre... y cuando no son becarios casi peor, pero dicen que es sano leer de todo y en todos lados, ahí va

Los europeos quieren recuperar su oro - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, aprovecho que tengo unos minutos para dejar unas informaciones relacionadas con Rusia y sobre los MPs mejor pasar "página": hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1172,20 y la Plata a 15,628. Fuera de lo que puedan decir algunos "iluminados", la realidad es que los MPs son BAJISTAS, al igual que la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, así que lo mejor es aplazar compras. Por cierto, atom ant, fuerte varapalo hoy al Gas Natural y el Dow Jones a unos "pasitos" de tocar los 18.000 puntos... Desde luego, los mercados están totalmente drogados y van en la dirección contraria a lo que está marcando la Economía mundial.

- El Banco de Rusia rescata al National Bank Trust con 435 millones de euros - Noticias de Inversión

- RUSIA YA HA GANADO LA GUERRA CONTRA OCCIDENTE…¿QUIERES SABER POR QUÉ? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: A continuación dejo un interesante artículo que trata sobre las Materias Primas, especialmente en lo que concierne al Petróleo y que se acercan a los precios que hemos apuntado aquí en el hilo...

- ¿Cuánto puede caer el crudo? | Investing.com

Y para quienes quieran practicar el Inglés...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-22/bloombergs-commodity-index-drops-lowest-2009-what-does-it-mean

- Greece

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> . Por cierto, atom ant, fuerte varapalo hoy al Gas Natural y el Dow Jones a unos "pasitos" de tocar los 18.000 puntos... Desde luego, los mercados están totalmente drogados y van en la dirección contraria a lo que está marcando la Economía mundial.



pues si, el gap de escape del Gas Natural parece bastante definitorio...

Rusia tiene a su alcance opciones que también pueden hacerle mucha pupita al USD, en mi opinión el DJI no debería superar esos 18k.

Saludos

---------- Post added 23-dic-2014 at 07:30 ----------

Acuérdense estas Navidades de aquellos que sufren, haga un donativo
Gánese un trocito de cielo






---------- Post added 23-dic-2014 at 07:44 ----------


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Lamento decirte que SI creo que el Dow Jones va a superar los 18.000 puntos y, posiblemente, en breves fechas. Si va a ser momentáneo o no, eso ya no lo sé... pero los ínidces americanos llevan una inercia terrible.

Ayer ya empece con las pequeñas aportaciones que hago por estas fechas para los más desfavorecidos, pero siempre directas y no a través de "intermediarios". En las familias y en las calles tenemos gente a la que se puede ayudar. Y, joder macho, NO quiero ganarme un "trocito del cielo": debe ser muy aburrido estar tocando el arpa todo el día...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (23 Dic 2014)

Hola Fernando, he leído que te estás pasando el plan de pensiones a la RV americana lo cual me deja un poco desconcertado porque te consideraba de perfil conservador. 

Yo en todo caso no compraria hasta que supere esos 18K, pero claramente porque un repunte revienta osos-caza gacelas sería lo evidente, ya que es su negocio

Saludos


----------



## meliflua (23 Dic 2014)

Buenos días, el artículo del robot pescador recoge el que deje de la entrevista de Paul Craig Roberts en King World News en esta misma página. 

En mi opinión, Rusia y China tienen la llave para hundir la economía occidental si quieren.

Por un lado Europa es dependiente para su normal funcionamiento de la energía Rusa, y si este corta el grifo, adiós economía europea. Por otro lado a malas, Rusia puede no pagar su deuda, o retrasar esta, a los bancos europeos, creando un colapso financiero, y además, cosa que ya están haciendo, están deshaciendo posiciones en bono americano, de momento a un ritmo bajo, pero en el momento que aprieten el acelerador, China tiene 3 Billones de $ en bonos de EEUU, pueden colapsar la economía mundial. Otra cosa es que les interese hacerlo en este momento, pero cuando quieran nos ponen de rodillas.

SAludos


----------



## Parri (23 Dic 2014)

Estas navidades que tengo mucho tiempo me pondré al día porque es imposible seguir el hilo. De lo que he visto por encima me ha encantado el artículo de Urra Urbieta que has enlazado Fernando, muy de tu palo humanista (jeje). Me lo volveré a leer otra vez.

Luego el pedazo de trabajo sobre las materias primas de onda4.com, impresionante que alguien comparta tanto esfuerzo. Ya lo iré desglosando porque se necesita tiempo.

Sobre análisis técnico muy buenos consejos de paketazo, sabe de lo que habla y de forma humilde además.

Y os paso un enlace de uno de mis favoritos, knownuthing.

Radiografía de una crisis económica diferente a todas las demás - Rankia

Otro de Guillermo Barba.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: TEORÍA E HISTORIA: LA VISIÓN ECONÓMICA AUSTRÍACA (I)

Dos países de los responsables, con intereses negativos.

Dinamarca sigue apostando por tipos de interés negativos
Banco Central de Suiza introduce tipos de interés negativos

Y un análisis sobre las ejecuciones hipotecarias.

Las ejecuciones hipotecarias sobre viviendas habituales aumentan un 13,5%


----------



## paketazo (23 Dic 2014)

Continúan los artículos desprestigiando las inversiones en metal:

Leyenda Urbana: La Performance del Oro y su ?safe-haven? status

Un saludo y buen día a todos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Dic 2014)

El euro perdiendo los 1.22 contra el dólar, la madre de los soportes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Dic 2014)

Otra pregunta me ha surgido! Perdón por el offtopic de nuevo.
Aprovechando que viene el 2015, y se cierra el actual ejercicio, tengo en mente abrir un broker (Interactive Brokers) que ya tenía mirado pero por cuestiones fiscales esperé. 
Parece ser que es el mejor y más barato bróker para operar en el mercado americano, pero por curiosidad os pregunto: cuál tenéis vosotros?

Creo que las comisiones de interactive brokers eran ridículas, y se necesitaba como requisito mínimo de 10.000$


----------



## esseri (23 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> El euro perdiendo los 1.22 contra el dólar, la madre de los soportes.



Kual es la manera más ventajosa de hazerse kon dólares ? Una kuenta ???




*Edito* : pendiente de kontrato negro sobre blanko, el dire de mi banko dize esto :

*" las comisiones de una cuenta en dolares oscilan en función del saldo que se mantenga en la cuenta , con un saldo superior a 2.500 dolares la comisión es de entre 36-39 dolares/año."*

Funzionan kon kostes fijos ??? Para más de esos 2500 , el mismo importe ???


----------



## atom ant (23 Dic 2014)

En mi humilde opinión no compraría dolares con el euro a 1,22...

Edito: esa cuenta es para abrirla cuando el euro está fuerte

Saludos

---------- Post added 23-dic-2014 at 16:06 ----------

Pues nada, ahí se queda el esepé, a ver si suena la flauta.
Habrá que irse un par de días a disfrutar de la familia; no estoy seguro si podré conectarme a la civilización para saludarles por lo que, por mi parte, les deseo unas felices fiestas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmg5lEfFGHQ


----------



## esseri (23 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión no compraría dolares con el euro a 1,22...
> 
> Edito: esa cuenta es para abrirla cuando el euro está fuerte
> 
> Saludos



Y está fuerte. Por enzima del sakrosanto dólar,nada menos.

Las onzas difízilmente bajan, pese a k la kotizazión en dólares lo haze ...llevamos desde verano así. Esperando bajadas metaleras para pagar lo mismo o kasi.

Lo k komento es tener kash en dólares y estar al tanto de bajones metaleros y del euro también. Si te kitan 39 pavos komo koste fijo y eso es todo, te da mutxo juego para ello.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Dic 2014)

Una cuenta en dólares en un banco normal debería rentar algo cuando la FED suba tipos y puede que más que una en euros.
Todo es cuestión de negociar con varios bancos.

El mercado descuenta que la Fed subirá tipos en el primer semestre de 2015 y a la par que el BCE empiece con una QE de características por determinar. 

La previsión de que el euro se puede ir a paridad con el USD lleva varias semanas sobre la mesa, cuidado los que tengais muchos ahorros en euros.
:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 23-dic-2014 at 18:01 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Otra pregunta me ha surgido! Perdón por el offtopic de nuevo.
> Aprovechando que viene el 2015, y se cierra el actual ejercicio, tengo en mente abrir un broker (Interactive Brokers) que ya tenía mirado pero por cuestiones fiscales esperé.
> Parece ser que es el mejor y más barato bróker para operar en el mercado americano, pero por curiosidad os pregunto: cuál tenéis vosotros?
> 
> Creo que las comisiones de interactive brokers eran ridículas, y se necesitaba como requisito mínimo de 10.000$



Todo depende con que quieras negociar y con cuanto dinero, por lo menos IB es el broker más completo que se comenta por ahí pero igual si no vas con una cuenta grande no te compensa. :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (23 Dic 2014)

*ladrillófilo* IB es de lo más barato que te vas a encontrar, luego si no recuerdo mal, el costo de la cuenta va en función al número de operaciones que hagas por mes, pero vamos, lo que son las comisiones de compra/venta son de lo más rentable que hay, sobre todo para tradear de modo agresivo.

Veo que el foro se está empezando a cuestionar si cambiar cromos de € por cromos de $. El momento de hacer ese cambio es difícil, ahora mismo estamos en una base de canal de largo plazo, que está perforando a la baja.

Si obviamos todo lo que nos cuentan para calentar el billete verde, ¿Qué tenemos?

Una economía la USA, que viene creciendo firmemente a base de QE en los últimos años.
Ese crecimiento del PIB es el que fortalece su moneda Vs €, y base de gran parte de sus exportaciones en aumento hasta ahora.

Pero la cuestión que os debéis preguntar, no es si comprar o no $ ahora que tanto los están promocionando. 

La cuestión es si USA seguirá creciendo al mismo ritmo sin QE, o si finalmente Europa aplicará una QE, de la que parece que Alemania no está muy de acuerdo, ni por la labor.

El otro día os dije que lo de la "ostia" del rublo era buena oportunidad para sacar cuartos rapidito...y como suele suceder así fue.

Ahora pienso que el € no caerá tanto como se afirma, pues ni a Europa le interesa devaluar mucho su moneda a la hora de comprar energía barata, ni a USA le interesa apreciar su moneda en demasía pues repercute negativamente en sus exportaciones.

Es el juego de siempre.

He leído por aquí cosas a cerca del NOK por ejemplo, personalmente, lo veo más interesante cara el medio plazo, que comprar $...¿por qué?, pues por que cuando el pueblo llano se entera de una noticia en forma de avalancha, como está sucediendo ahora como la compra de $, suele indicar que el momento ya ha pasado.

De todos modos, si lo tenéis claro hacedlo, la realidad es que nunca sabremos cual será el siguiente movimiento de casi nada.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola Fernando, he leído que te estás pasando el plan de pensiones a la RV americana lo cual me deja un poco desconcertado porque te consideraba de perfil conservador.
> 
> Yo en todo caso no compraria hasta que supere esos 18K, pero claramente porque un repunte revienta osos-caza gacelas sería lo evidente, ya que es su negocio
> 
> Saludos



Hola, atom ant: No me has leído bien... El Viernes traspasé todo lo que tenía en RV Americana y ayer todo lo que tenía en RV Europea. Soy totalmente conservador y busco rentabilidades por encima de mi indice de referencia: el Fondo Soberano Noruego. Actualmente, el 90% de mis Planes de Pensiones está en un garantizado de RF que adquirí justo cuando la prima de riesgo en España estaba casi en máximos... No hace falta decirte lo que llevo ganado ahí y el 10% restante lo muevo en función de cómo estén los mercados, pero casi siempre está posicionado en RF a corto plazo. Mira, desde el año 1996 cumplo con mi objetivo de obtener una rentabilidad anualizada del 4% y adquiriendo el mínimo riesgo posible.

Y hoy ya no tengo tiempo para nada más, así que antes de dejarlo agradecer a todos vuestra colaboración y desearos unas MUY FELICES FIESTAS y un PROSPERO AÑO 2015.


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Respecto a lo que comentas, pues te diré que teniendo en cuenta la actual situación del Oro, NO creo que los comerciantes se estén "reservando", aunque puedan no tener "prisa" en vender y eso irá en función de los precios a los que hubieran entrado, pero ellos saben bien que la tendencia en el Oro sigue siendo BAJISTA y, por tanto, tendrán que sacárselo. Quizás, esperen un repunte, pero no más allá, ya que para que se rompa de forma brusca la tendencia actual tendría que pasar algo MUY GORDO...
> 
> ...



@Fernando, quise "salvar" tu respuesta porque me parece importante profundizar un poco mas sobre este tema.

Verás, partiendo del funcionamiento de nuestra economía, en la que se basa en el creciemiento para poder subistir, lo normal -y lógico- es que el comerciante quiera vender, ya que mientras más venda, mas beneficios tendrá -evidentemente, esto lo escribo para otros, no para ti, ya que a ti no te voy a enseñar el padre nuestro, que eres un crack en estas cosas, jeje-.

Pero creo que este no es el caso, yo pienso que hay algo más, mi camello no es un tío que lleve dos telediarios en este tema, al contrario, es miembro fundador de la AENP, aunque aún no tenemos la suficiente confianza, he ido atando cabos con las pocas conversaciones que hemos tenido, incluso me llegó a decir que el negocio estaba muy parado y había tenido que ir a vender monedas a peso para ir tirando -monedas numismáticas-.

Con eso te digo que él también nota la crisis y que está dispuesto a vender, pero aunque ahora compra de todo (p.e. joyas y cubertería), intuyo que lo que falta es "material", sabes que con estos precios, él -al igual que todos- tienen que comprar a precios muy bajos para obtener beneficios.

Si sumamos los crecientes cierres de compro-oro por mi entorno y los que quedan se publicitan al cansancio (una vez me llegó al buzón publicidad de una tienda 3 veces en un mismo día, lo digo porque estuve pendiente del buzón ese día y recogí la publicidad 3 veces).

Yo creo que la gente ya está seca de MPs y no tiene nada más que vender, o al menos por ese precio no venderán las joyas de la abuela.

De esa manera, los que viven de la compra-venta, no tienen de donde sacar, eso les llevará a tener que ofrecer más por los MPs, y si ya tiene, pues lo mejor es "aguantarlos" lo que se pueda.

Una vez que recogía el material (después de haber hecho el trato) me comento: "oye, que lo que tú tienes yo también tengo y mucha gente de la que menos crees, también" con lo que me dijo yo entendí que estaba adquiriendo un buen seguro.

Y bueno, pues yo también les deseo unas Felices Fiestas, agradecer al comex y a las QEs y LTROs que han conseguido que aguantemos hasta hoy de manera mas o menos decente.

Ojalá y los políticos terminen el año como suelen hacerlo el resto del año, es decir sin hacer nada, que no vayan un 25 de diciembre a aprobar ninguna reforma o ley que nos putee.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Aprovecho para saludarte y respecto a tu comentario qué quieres que te diga... Tiene su lógica, pero me quedo con lo que te comenté y, por tanto, discrepo y tampoco pasa nada, ya que todos tenemos derecho a formar nuestra propia opinión...

En el fondo, Refinanciado, esto es como todo: va en función de las necesidades que se tengan. En mi caso y supongo que en el tuyo, tenemos los MPs a "fondo perdido", es decir que los utilizaremos como dinero de último "recurso", pero entiendo que los comerciantes están "obligados" a vender para mantenerse... Está claro que algunos podrán aguantar más que otros, pero te recuerdo que la finalidad de un negocio SIEMPRE ha sido sacarle rentabilidad.

En fin, Refinanciado, tampoco le concedo mucha importancia a este tema, a fin de cuentas yo sólo me limito a comprar y, de momento, NUNCA he vendido y ojalá no tenga que verme obligado a ello.

Y que pases unas FELICES FIESTAS en compañía de tu familia y más allegados.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (24 Dic 2014)

Felices fiestas a todos , a disfrutar de estos días con la familia.
mucha salud y gracias por toda la info que se pone por aquí , no entiendo muchas cosas , pero intento estar atento,8:,,,jeje


----------



## WhiZoX (24 Dic 2014)

Buenos días, aprovecho para dejaros un enlace para ver la guerra informática entre los distintos países. Interesante como los que más presentes están son EEUU, China, Rusia, Corea del Sur y Suiza... Dejadlo un rato abierto y veréis los flujos.

Norse - IPViking Live

Felices Fiestas a todos.

Edito: Añado la imagen tras 15 minutos para que comprobéis de dónde proceden y hacia dónde van la mayoría de ataques.


----------



## meliflua (24 Dic 2014)

Buenos días a todos-

Os deseo una Feliz Noche Buena y una buena Navidad, y que en el año 2020 sigamos en la cuerda.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. Los bancos centrales de la tríada, entre guerras y crisis

Y comentar algo muy RELEVANTE: Ayer mí Broker me envió un comunicado en el que me decían que, a partir del próximo año, aquellas cuentas que permanezcan inactivas por más de tres meses se les transferirá a la cuenta asociada todo lo que exceda de 3.000 Euros. Ni decir tiene que el próximo lunes les voy a retirar los fondos y cancelar la cuenta. Con la puta excusa del "antiblanqueo" están cerrando cada vez más el "círculo", así que ir pensando en posibles "soluciones"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2014 at 13:31 ----------

# meliflua: Bueno, de momento, nos vamos a conformar con ir "capeando" el próximo 2015 y que a priori se presenta muy "movido"... Te deseo lo mejor en estas Fiestas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2014)

*fernandojcg* con la coña del blanqueo de capitales, la banca campa a sus anchas. 

Sin ir más lejos el otro día compró mi mujer algo por la red, y eligió pagar vía trasferencia. Fui al banco, dónde yo no tenía cuenta, a ingresar en efectivo la cantidad en la cuenta del vendedor (150€), y a parte de tener que pagar 2€ de comisión (pensaba que al ser el ingreso en el mismo banco que la cuenta a ingresar no había comisión), tuve que dejar fotocopiar mi DNI, pues presuntamente podía estar blanqueando capitales.

150€!!...el día que pretendamos vender la plata o el oro, vamos bien "jodidos" como esto siga así, hacienda va a querer su parte del pastel (ganemos o perdamos en la venta). 

Y si como se pretende en el 2020, todas las transacciones entre particulares de la UE han de ser electrónicas, pues a ver lo que inventamos si pretendemos cambiar oro por cromos...

Tendremos que irnos a Zaire o por ahí cuando nos jubilemos para poder convertir el oro o la plata en algo de provecho para nosotros, como viajes en elefante o un aren de mandrilas...

Un saludo caballeros


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Dic 2014)

Cheap Oil Is Dragging Down the Price of Gold - Bloomberg
Lo que yo pensaba hace un año:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/413170-esto-baja-oro.html


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Cheap Oil Is Dragging Down the Price of Gold - Bloomberg
> Lo que yo pensaba hace un año:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/413170-esto-baja-oro.html



La vida da pocas oportunidades, y cuando las ofrece, no hay que ser necio e ignorarlas.

Tenemos marcados los fibos del oro, la plata más o menos igual, si la dirección de la tendencia se mantiene a la baja, el metal cumplirá potencialmente esos objetivos que esperamos. 950$ Oz o incluso el segundo fibo que creo que de memoria andaba por debajo de los 800$ Oz.

Como dije desde el día que me aceptasteis en este foro, poco a poco, pues es más fácil digerir pequeñas equivocaciones a lo largo del tiempo, que una gorda en una fecha concreta.

Compras espaciadas con un mes mínimo, y con cantidades constantes...en el peor de los casos y un suelo de largo plazo durmiente, siempre podemos decir que somos coleccionistas y amantes de la numismática. o

La deflación puede ser un enemigo para todo, no solo para el oro. Hoy leía algo como :

El precio del petrleo puede caer hasta los 20 dlares por barril

La duda de la gente llana, es dónde meter los ahorros a día de hoy...y como sabréis, diversificar ayuda a no cagarla del todo, pero es una excusa mediocre para regalar el sudor de nuestra frente.

Lo dicho compañeros, iremos viendo cómo y dónde sería mejor meter la pasta, y sobre todo cuando. 

Estoy a nada de quedar limpio en bolsa, y no pienso reentrar hasta que no vea precios aceptables según el ratio de beneficios.

Por cierto, os recuerdo que la deflación difiere mucho de la estanflación que también se predice para próximas fechas. Y definirse por una o por otra puede marcar la diferencia.

Un saludo y disfrutad con los vuestros...ese si que es el verdadero oro de la vida.


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2014)

O sea, un 2015 de lateral bajista deprimente y erosivo. 

Los tempos de esta gentuza son siniestros...ya no es el hetxo de hundirlo todo, es k kieren k lleguemos al desenlaze matxakáos y ablandaítos komo un pulpo. Gota malaya style.

( Habéis visto el hilo de la kola en Málaga HOY para pillar komida ??? :8: https://mobile.twitter.com/JesusSanchez__/status/547730610740285440/photos ) 

Reinzidiendo en el humanismo del hilo, todo lo k sea empeorar sin una violenzia k avive el espíritu kolektivo va a ser un puro atentado a la mismísima kondizión humana. Y este voyeurismo displizente k estamos aportando a la historia, de las obras más indignas e irrepetibles k generazión alguna levantó. Ni la fuska del kazike en la sien nezesitamos para llegar a ésto...no rekuerdo una zivilizazión más vergonzosa,joder...

JOJOJOJÓÓÓUUUUUU !!! ...Feliz Navidá. K disfruteis de esta notxe, eso sí.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Dic 2014)

Feliz navidad,prospero año y felicidad...y que por lo menos nos quedemos como estamos.
El 2015 está por nacer,veremos...
Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Dic 2014)

Warren Buffett Money Tips For 2015 - Business Insider
Buffet dice que nunca invertirá ni en oro ni en bitcoins. ::


----------



## nuevonesto (24 Dic 2014)

Feliz navidad, foreros! Gracias por tantos aportes, y que disfruteis la Nochebuena!


----------



## Vidar (24 Dic 2014)

Gracias por todo, feliz navidad o feliz solsticio de invierno, y que sigamos así.

Abrazos a todos los que hacéis el post.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vaya, vaya... a algunos aún nos quedan ganas de pasarnos por aquí, será para hacer mejor la "digestión"... je,je,je.

# paketazo: ¿Sabes? Hace tiempo que tengo la "sensación" de que nuestro "problema" no sería tanto el disponer de MPs "físicos" como la forma de hacerlos "efectivos", ya que si nos adentramos hacia esa sociedad dibujada por Orwell, pues nos vamos a encontrar con serias dificultades. Por eso mismo, hace tiempo que comenté en este hilo que igual mis MPs me tendrían que acompañar en una singladura por la mar... Hombre, yo desde luego por el Zaire no aparezco, pero hay muchos otros lugares donde no habría los problemas "asfixiantes" que aquí, pero no nos engañemos que otros también encontraríamos... Hablamos desde esa hipotética vertiente orweliana y que yo creo que no viviremos, ya que pienso que esto estallará antes. Curiosa tu cita al ¡2020! y ese número al final tiene hasta cierta connotación "maya" e igual lo que ha fallado en la fecha de la "profecía" es el "recuento"... Chi lo sa.

# esseri: A continuación te reproduzco un texto de Plutarco:

"Así pues, decidió atacar en primer lugar a los que habían abandonado a Espartaco y luchaban por su cuenta, guiados por Gayo Gánico y Casto. Envió a seis mil hombres para que se apoderaran de una colina y les dio orden de que pasaran desapercibidos. Ellos trataron de ocultarse a la vista tapando sus cascos, pero dos mujeres que estaban haciendo un sacrificio para los enemigos los vieron; y habrían corrido peligro, si no llega a ser porque Craso apareció repentinamente y entabló una batalla, la más encarnizada de todas, en las que abatió a doce mil trescientos hombres, de los cuales SOLO SE ENCONTRO A DOS que hubieran sido heridos por la espalda. Todos los demás murieron en su posición de batalla luchando contra los romanos". (Plut. Cras. II-4-5)

Evidentemente, las mayúsculas en el texto son mías, pero para destacar algo impensable hoy en día, es decir DOS parece que huyeron y el resto prefierieron morir luchando por su libertad. Queda claro que el contexto histórico es la rebelión de Espartaco, quizá el primer gran libertador de la Historia...

Y esto te lo enlazo con tu comentario: ¿Desde entonces hemos "evolucionado" SI o NO?
A nivel de COJONES tengo serias dudas...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2014 at 00:54 ----------

Interesante noticia "metalera" y siguen cerrando el "círculo"...

- UK Financial Body Regulating Gold, Silver Benchmarks | Kitco News


----------



## Dev-em (25 Dic 2014)

Si empezamos a incluir profecías, una sobre el oro , he aquí una del argentino Parravicini:







¿ El fin del Oro "papel"?...........


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2014)

Hola, Dev-em: A "toro pasado" es más fácil "interpretar" a Parravicini... Sin embargo, muy interesante lo que aportas y me parece que va más allá del Oro "papel"... Curioso y digno de estudiar para aquellos interesados en estos temas. Quizás, el conforero nando551 pueda aportarnos su opinión al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2014)

*esseri * Es posible ese lateral bajista, sin embargo, creo que la carrera metalera se basa en el largo plazo, y siempre con un horizonte incierto y con la finalidad de poseer liquidez cuando no exista la liquidez. Es más, lo bueno es poder comprar en esos momentos de aburrimiento, de muermo en un activo, dónde pasa desapercibido para la mayoría de la sociedad.

Hace un par de años leía todo lo contrario a cerca del oro (no estaba invertido en él), se especulaba con que podía llegar a los 5000$ Oz, que era imprescindible tener un 10% de la riqueza en oro y BLA BLA BLA...

Ahora los comentarios son totalmente opuestos ¿entiendes?

*bankiero* no tengo dudas de que Buffet tiene oro, no sé cuanto, pero que lo tiene es tan seguro como que mañana sale el sol. No puede recomendar comprar oro, por un motivo evidente, él no obtiene rendimientos con transacciones de oro físico , ni puede controlar ese mercado como hace con las empresas que posee al poner directivos en los sillones de las juntas. 

Buffet es un especulador por mucho que diga que es un inversor. Compra la empresa X y cuando ha terminado de comprar anuncia a bombo y platillo lo cojonuda que es la inversión que ha hecho.

Comparto lo que dice de comprar en momentos que todos venden, sobre todo hablando de activos "seguros", tipo coca cola, etc...pero ¿pregúntale a Buffet como se le pusieron los huevos cuando vio a Ford a punto de quebrar por debajo de 1$? , es más, pienso que Ford no quebró por que él y otros ricachones eran accionistas, y sin embargo GM con un balance idéntico y mejores ventas potenciales se dejó caer, y se sacó luego papel nuevo a mercado arruinando a los viejos accionistas.

Buffet acierta y se equivoca como todos nosotros, lo que sucede es que el tiene suficiente pasta como para permitírselo. Que crees que pasaría con sus superfondos Berkshire Hathaway, si mañana todos sus poseedores quisieran cambiarlo por $...pues que se iría al carajo por mucho Buffet que esté detrás.

*fernando* de ese problema que hablas, me he empezado a dar cuenta hace nada, pero trataremos de buscar una solución, que así a bote pronto ya se me ocurren varias, aun que sean poco ortodoxas. Además, llegado el día, ¿qué preferiremos?, muchos numeritos en una cuenta que no podemos tocar, ¿o unas onzas de plata que cualquiera aceptará por sus "servicios"?

*Dev-em* Los argentinos tienen desde mi punto de vista el don de la "labia" , son capaces de dejarte con la boca abierta de admiración mientras te dicen lo estúpido que eres.

El fin del oro no lo veremos nosotros, el fin del oro papel, pienso que tampoco, no al menos en su totalidad, pues una garantía basada en oro siempre existirá. 

Piensa que tienes 100 onzas de oro, y no las quieres gastar, pides un crédito sobre ellas, y el banco que te lo conceda (o el particular), revende ese crédito a un tercero ... y así sucesivamente. Ya tenemos de nuevo oro papel.

Otra cosa es que se han pasado 3 pueblos emitiendo "morralla" basada en el oro, plata, maíz, cacao, trigo, cobre, petróleo...eso es indudable, y puede dar origen a grandes problemas en breve. Incluso a una gran crisis financiera de nuevo si cunde el pánico al respecto por algún acontecimiento que de momento no conocemos.

Buen día de navidad a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Vamos por puntos...

1º) Los MPs, con la notable excepción del Paladio (¿?), son BAJISTAS, al menos de momento, y probablemente tumben los precios hacia esos niveles que algunos esperamos, pero también podrían devenir acontecimientos importantes, y NO "buenos" precisamente, que revertieran los precios actuales. Sin embargo, la realidad que constatamos es la que ES y otra cosa es la nos gustaría. Evidentemente, cuanto más deprimidos estén los precios más atractiva será la adquisición de MPs, pero dentro de una lógica DIVERSIFICACION y es que nadie tiene la "bola de cristal" para saber lo que nos va a deparar el futuro y/o "destino"...

2º) Suscribo totalmente tu comentario respecto a Buffet y, en lo personal, teniendo en cuenta su perfil inversor/especulador NO tengo la menor duda de que él posee Oro de forma particular y otra cosa bien distinta es lo que pueda hacer con los fondos que gestiona. Lo contrario, si te fijas bien, iría contra su propia "filosofía"...

3º) La Historia me ha enseñado que no hay que tener miedo a los "contratiempos" que nos puedan presentar a los poseedores de MPs "físicos" y "soluciones" siempre han existido. En este hilo y el anterior he apuntado a algunas de ellas y seguiremos con ello, adaptándonos a los acontecimientos que se vayan produciendo y es que ya sabes que "no se pueden poner barreras al campo"...

Y, realmente, cada vez me preocupa más el tener apuntes contables, ya sea en liquidez u otros activos, pero no se puede tener todo a "mano", así que habrá que correr el riesgo, pero intentando minimizarlo en lo posible. Por eso mismo, algunos "perdemos" parte de nuestro tiempo en este hilo, bueno también para dialogar con gente de nuestro "palo" y es que hay mucho analfaburro por ahí... Luego nos quejamos de cómo estamos...

4º) No se puede generalizar y lo digo respecto a tu comentario sobre los argentinos. Como soy "hombre de mundo" tengo muchos amigos y conocidos entre ellos y puedo opinar con bastante propiedad. Ciertamente, como me dijo una vez un amigo de esa nacionalidad: "Piensa que nosotros nos "vendemos" por el doble de lo que valemos"... pero eso mismo estoy harto de observarlo entre los españoles desde hace ya bastantes años, aunque ahora muchos están "despertando" y volviendo a la cruda REALIDAD. Quiero matizar que, por el contrario, las mujeres argentinas suelen ser un "punto aparte" y ya me gustaría que muchas de las mujeres de aquí tuvieran su equivalencia y hablo de unas cuestiones o virtudes que aquí se han ido perdiendo...

En cuanto a Parravicini, te aseguro que merece mucho la pena dedicarle tiempo a estudiarlo. Tiene grandes ACIERTOS...

Y os dejo un artículo BUENISIMO... La Historia siempre se repite o "rima" de forma inexorable...

- Crude Oil, US National Debt And Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos y que tengáis una buena Navidad.


----------



## Dev-em (25 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> *esseri * Es posible ese lateral bajista, sin embargo, creo que la carrera metalera se basa en el largo plazo, y siempre con un horizonte incierto y con la finalidad de poseer liquidez cuando no exista la liquidez. Es más, lo bueno es poder comprar en esos momentos de aburrimiento, de muermo en un activo, dónde pasa desapercibido para la mayoría de la sociedad.
> 
> Hace un par de años leía todo lo contrario a cerca del oro (no estaba invertido en él), se especulaba con que podía llegar a los 5000$ Oz, que era imprescindible tener un 10% de la riqueza en oro y BLA BLA BLA...
> 
> ...



Bueno , por alusiones.

Parravicini no era el argentino típico , o el profeta típico , era un hombre que vivió una vida difícil, y legó , o mejor dicho le sobrevivieron algunos dibujos con predicciones.
Para mi es interesante , por que a diferencia de por ejemplo Nostradamus , plasmo sus visiones predictivas en dibujos, mientras que el francés lo hizó con oscuras descripciones codificadas.
Quizás sea que en la actualidad hemos perdido la capacidad de tomar en serio el arte del dibujo por la tendencia de la cultura contemporánea de bien infantilizarlo para su uso por los niños y adolescentes , ya sea en forma de comics o dibujos animados , o elevarlo al rango de arte más allá de los simples mortales....

Como sus dibujos son mezcla de arte y predicción quizás sea más difícil tomarlo en serio por algunos.

P.D.
Un lector de graficos diría algo sobre la espiral que forma el rollo de papel escrito del dibujo , con las palabras "oro malo" ú "el oro caerá".... , el numero aureo, o quizás algo similar a una secuencia Fibonaci......


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Dic 2014)

Este gráfico es muy interesante.
Se supone que algo no encaja y es que sin la poítica monetaria ultraexpansiva es muy probable que ahora mismo (2015) estuvieramos con oro en máximos y bolsa en mínimos cuando la situación es la contraria.

La pregunta es:
Cuando termine la política monetaria debería volver el oro a máximos y la bolsa a mínimos?
En principio según los economistas el efecto de la política monetaria es comprar tiempo retrasando el ciclo económico. La políitica economica no soluciona nada pues la crisis en la calle sigue, simplemente distorsiona los datos haciendo parecer que estamos en una recuperación económica cuando la realidad es otra cosa. :ouch:
Como decían por ahí, si para solucionar las crisis es tan fácil como expandir la base monetaria, por que no expandirla hasta el infinito? ::

La idea es que al que tenga un perfil inversor conservador le basta con equilibrar la inversión en oro con la inversión en la bolsa para que el ratio no le afecte pero si se quiere ser un perfil inversor agresivo hay que intentar acertar los momentos para moverse en entre oro y bolsa.


----------



## frisch (25 Dic 2014)

Bueno, desearos a todos que paséis unos días agradables con los vuestros y agradeceros todas vuestras aportaciones. Son un lujo.


----------



## amtt (25 Dic 2014)

Hola a todos !! Quiero felicitar a todos los de este hilo por el gran aporte q haceis!! Y deciros q llevo desde el 2009 leyendo y aprendiendo de ustedes!! Lo unico q se de economía es lo q he aprendido de ustedes!! Y q os sigo aunque sea en la sombra !!un saludo y felices fiestas a todos!!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Dev-em: No me considero un "experto" en Parravicini, pero SI que le dediqué bastante tiempo en su momento. En fin, el rollo de papel y el texto pueden dar lugar a esa interpretación que le das sobre la caída del papel-Oro, pero NO, no me convence, creo que se refiere a otra cosa y el Oro va asociado a unas imágenes con connotaciones "sexuales" así que de esa asociación deberíamos extraer conclusiones de carácter ¿ético-moral? En cuanto al número 5 suele aparecer bastante en la obra de Parravicini... Y decirte que así como le he podido apreciar grandes aciertos, no es menos cierto que ha fallado bastante cuando ha dado fechas concretas. En cualquier caso, es un personaje digno de estudiar.

¡Ah! para los que conocimos los 70 y los 80, los dibujos fueron una de las formas de contracultura más notables y esto que refiero es conocido como el Cómic "underground". Así que nada nuevo bajo el Sol...

# bankiero: Tú comentario puede ser acertado o no, depende de las perspectivas que tengáis los que estáis "encima" de los mercados, pero eso no suele ser la "constante" en la mayor parte de la gente que tiene sus ahorros/inversión en distintos activos y es lógico, porque su trabajo suele estar en el área productiva y, por tanto, no tienen ni tiempo ni conocimientos para diseñar estrategias. Precisamente, uno de los objetivos de este hilo es explicar de forma amena aspectos de la Economía y que la gente pueda llegar a "pensar" por sí misma y que luego los "bankster" NO les coloquen cualquier mierda de las que suelen ofrecer. Ahora mismo dicen que la única "alternativa" es la Bolsa... y que cualquiera con "dos dedos de frente" sabe que debe de evitar. Y -¡ojo!- porque aún podría quedarle un buen tirón al alza, pero eso queda para los traders y no para quienes no pueden seguir continuamente los mercados.

Yo ya sabes que veo los MPS como dinero de último "recurso", así que no lo correlaciono con la Bolsa. Creo que son dos productos totalmente diferentes y, además, en los activos financieros todo ha cambiado mucho. Por ejemplo, Bolsas y Bonos en máximos al mismo tiempo es totalmente INCOMPRENSIBLE y una muestra clara de la irracionalidad que domina a los mercados. Sin embargo, como bien apunta uno de los artículos que enlazo, la última vez que vivimos algo parecido en los EE.UU. acabó en una gran crisis bancaria, una grave recesión y un fuerte aumento del desempleo... ¿Tanto han cambiado las cosas para que no se vuelvan a repetir? Me parece que NO...

Aparte de que hay que considerar lo que apuntas muy acertadamente y es que la Economía nos "dice" una cosa y la realidad que vivimos alrededor nuestro es otra muy distinta, pero claro mientras "traguemos"...

Y os dejo unas interesantes informaciones, especialmente la americana...

- Make No Mistake, the Oil Slump Is Going to Hurt the US Too - UraniumSeek.com

- Bielorrusia introduce impuesto del 30% en compra de divisas

- La volatilidad imprevisible de Rusia podría ser una mala noticia

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2014 at 19:02 ----------

Es muy difícil de aceptar que no haya habido un "concierto" entre los Gobiernos de EE.UU. y China para que éste país haya roto de un día para otro el "anclaje" de su divisa... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que de no hay que fiarse para nada de China y donde manos "anglosajonas" parecen estar haciendo de las suyas, vamos si es que no dejaron de estar ahí en algún momento de la Historia reciente. Extraños sucesos están pasando por el mundo y a los que la gente no presta la suficiente atención...

- ¡No tan rápido! Pekín frena al yuan contra el dólar... porque se dispara contra el resto - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Dic 2014)

Todo se resume en tener el tipo de inversión o seguro que le permita a uno dormir más tranquilo. Yo simplemente expongo que si tengo oro y bolsa dormiré mejor que si tengo solo una de las dos cosas. 
Y si entre todos a alguno se le ocurre algo que nos permita sacarle una ventaja al mercado bien recibido será. Realmente más que estar encima de los mercados lo que creo que más paga es hacer buenos análisis económicos y en eso estamos. 
Por lo demás no me resta más que desearles felices fiestas a todos y ya veremos en 2.015 que es lo que ocurre.


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2014)

Bueno conforeros, yo no opinaré nada más de *Parravicini*, de lo que no se sabe es mejor no opinar, y yo de Nostradamus, o similares, con todos mis respetos por quienes quieran buscar verdades ocultas, admito que estoy fuera de juego.

En cuanto al ajo del asunto, y pensando en este 2015, que me da la impresión que va a ser muy largo, mi apuesta es clara. Me saldré del S&P y estaré 100% líquido, salvo lo que vaya invirtiendo...más que invirtiendo, diré adquiriendo, de metal físico. Y quizá...solo quizá alguna entrada estratégica puntual, que os comentaría con tiempo.

Puede que veamos buenos precios de entrada en metales, aun que quizá luego ya no nos parezcan tan buenos. Lo estupendo del *metal físico*, y que descubrí como os dije con mi primera onza entre manos, es que me da poder sobre mi posesión.

Puedo mirarla, tocarla, tragármela, regalarla,... algo que hacía décadas jamás he sentido con mis acciones, o derivados...además, y aun que no lo valoréis, yo lo valoro enormemente, duermo sin preocupaciones.

Bien es cierto que en mis tiempos fui un "trader" muy agresivo, que se pasaba 15 horas al día delante de las pantallas, (no os diré lo que llegué a ganar y a perder en pocas horas por que no lo creeríais, ni viene el caso). 

Ahora la edad me ha dado a entender que cambiar tiempo de vida por dinero es un mal negocio...el omeprazol, que todavía arrastro de vez en cuando, junto a una hernia de hiato son claros síntomas de tiempos que no quiero revivir, y me recuerdan lo que de verdad merece la pena.

Como dice Fernando es posible, y probable que el *S&P* perfore esos 2135 puntos que me salen en las líneas, y que busque el 2323, o incluso más. Pero admito que no me sirve ya como medio de inversión a corto plazo, y mucho menos a largo.

Las *rentas fijas* "garantizadas" ahora mismo son tan absurdas como coger el dinero y meterlo en un cajón...bueno, a no ser que hablemos de renta fija rusa claro está.

Y la alternativa de los *fondos* gestionados por grandes firmas, nunca me han atraído, no por que no den buenos resultados, que en muchas ocasiones los dan, si no por que no entiendo lo que hacen con mi dinero. 

Además, las gestoras siempre vencen al mercado, y es evidente, solo tenéis que ver que cada una maneja docenas de fondos diferentes, referenciados en subyacentes que no entendería ni Einstein de seguir vivo. Así que por lógica, alguno de ellos superará al mercado con creces...¿pero... por cual decidirse?

Huyendo de los derivados, no por que no puedan dar un buen retorno en el 2015, que lo darán si se acierta el movimiento, lo mejor para meter el dinero y "olvidarse", es ahora mismo sin dudas la *divisa*, ya se ha mencionado por aquí, y dentro de los mecanismos entendibles por el ciudadano de a pie, para invertir sus ahorros, pienso que es de las mejores opciones junto con el físico metal. Ahora claro, ¿por cual decidirse?

Pienso que a pocos se nos ocurrirá invertir en soles, o birres, lo que por aquí deberíamos manejar junto con el billete verde, que poco me atrae, son esas NOK, los CHF, libras, y $ canadienses junto con los australianos...hablo de nuevo en billete físico. Todo lo demás es maldormir.

Muchos nos vemos tentados en comprar *petróleo* cara este 2015, que estoy seguro tendrá buenos retornos puntuales si entramos en la parte baja del canal. Así que no lo podemos perder ve vista. Si se dejase ver la zona de 45$ barril, no puedo negar que sería una perita en dulce difícil de renunciar, o al menos de intentarlo.

A ver como cierra el año el oro, y el euro respecto al $, de este modo podremos tirar unas líneas a año vencido para tratar de ver algo interesante cara el primer trimestre del 2015.

No olvidéis la liquidez, en tiempos de dudas como estos para invertir, es muy valiosa. 

Buenas noches caballeros


----------



## Vayavaya (25 Dic 2014)

"Es muy difícil de aceptar que no haya habido un "concierto" entre los Gobiernos de EE.UU. y China para que éste país haya roto de un día para otro el "anclaje" de su divisa... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que de no hay que fiarse para nada de China y donde manos "anglosajonas" parecen estar haciendo de las suyas, vamos si es que no dejaron de estar ahí en algún momento de la Historia reciente"

Tengo entendido que fueron chinos los que construyeron el ferrocarril y que Kissinger se hartó de viajar a China. Entre chinos y yankies es fácil entenderse, los dos son prácticos y eclécticos.

Muy buenas fiestas a todos y gracias por el hilo :x


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2014)

Hola, paketazo: Je,je,je... Te entiendo perfectamente con lo que comentas sobre el "trading agresivo" y sé lo que es perder y ganar importantes cantidades de dinero en un ¡plis, plas! Perfecto para generar "adrenalina" por un tubo, pero pésimo para la salud y si no te sales a tiempo deja secuelas... En fin, para mí ese "juego" está finiquitado y prefiero moverme de forma mucho más tranquila y patrimonialmente suele ser más ventajoso: es cuestión de que la "bola de nieve" adquiera masa a través del tiempo, pero con mucho temple y -en mi caso- buscando rentabilidades modestas, por tanto limitando mucho el riesgo.

¿Alternativas de inversión para el 2015? Ahora mismo lo tengo todo fuera de activos de riesgo y no creo que haga más que traspasos puntuales en momentos de "inestabilidad" y si lo veo "claro" y en la línea que os he ido comentando.

Estando bien "servido" en MPs, pues tampoco tengo ninguna "prisa" y sólo podría entrar en esos precios que ya hemos citado por aquí y que en mí caso están entre los $1000-$978. Y si no se ven tampoco pasa nada, pero me temo que no andarán muy lejos de los precios indicados. En el caso de la Plata veremos qué "profundidad" podría tener la caída. Un factor a tener en cuenta va a ser el valor del Euro, porque tampoco me interesa "lo comido por lo servido"...

En divisas "físicas" ya voy medianamente bien "cubierto", de momento sólo en el CHF y la NOK, aunque me gustaría adquirir alguna "exótica" como el Rublo, el Real brasileño, etc., pero ahora mismo no es el momento y tampoco sé si lo llevaré a cabo. Quizás, donde observo mayor tranquilidad sea en el CHF...

Como dónde observo valor es en las Materias Primas, pues cuando se vea un suelo y según se encuentre el "panorama", consideraré la entrada en Fondos de Inversión, pero de Bolsas emergentes, especialmente de Europa del Este y América Latina. Aquí, muy probablemente, esperaré primero una fuerte corrección en la Bolsa americana y que suele "amplificarse" sobre todo en las Bolsas latinoaméricanas... De hecho, llevo unos días estudiando esos mercados y están muy en precio, pero estoy convencido de que van a caer muchísimo más.

Respecto a los Bonos, los estoy estudiando, pero de momento no veo nada interesante, quizás más adelante existan algunas "oportunidades" fuera de las áreas del USD y del Euro.

Sí, paketazo, es una sensación extraña y agradable el tener a mano, vamos en "físico", unas monedas de Plata y el peculiar tintineo que tienen. Luego, cuando ves un Soberano de Oro te preguntas cómo una cosa tan pequeña puede tener tanto valor. SI, yo duermo muy tranquilo teniendo la percepción de que poseo un dinero que SIEMPRE ha tenido esa consideración y más intranquilidad me producen los apuntes contables... porque éstos están sujetos a los que les salga de los HUEVOS a los mangantes de turno.

La conclusión final que podéis sacar es que, como bien dice paketazo, lo mejor ahora mismo: MPs y Divisas "físicas"... y Liquidez para poder moverse en función de lo que nos vaya a deparar el próximo año y que se presenta bastante "movido", luego ya veremos...

# Vayavaya: Bienvenido a este hilo y los "anglosajones" ya andan por China desde hace tiempo. Antes del devenir de Mao y donde hay mucha "tela que cortar", al igual que en el caso de Lenin, ya los Rothschild y demás "colegas" ya hacían de las suyas por allí. Y le recuerdo que todo esto ya empezó en las lejanías de las Guerras del Opio y donde se le robó a China una enorme cantidad de la Plata que poseía. Por cierto, no hace nada que comenté que los Rotschild habían "mudado" su casa de Londres a Hong Kong. Más claro, AGUA... ¿No le parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (26 Dic 2014)

Felices Fiestas a todos conforeros,

Cuidado con el ratio DOW/GOLD, 2015 es el año del giro a la baja según las líneas que he trazado en el Paint 







Con el desplome del petróleo, 6 años de políticas expansivas de los bancos centrales del mundo han demostrado no ser capaces de eliminar la deflación subyacente en la economía real. Las QE no han servido más que para aplazar el crash inevitable, el dejar que se reestructure de forma natural la economía, que quiebren las empresas y sectores ineficientes, poner en su sitio a los Estados que malgastan el dinero de sus ciudadanos

Estamos en un status quo monetario que los trileros de los banqueros centrales no podrán mantener indefinidamente y va a acabar por explotar.

Lo peor de todo es que cualquier previsión a corto y medio plazo es papel mojado: los banqueros deciden como nos vamos al guano, o con hiperinflación o con deflación+restructuración de la deuda. Destruir el valor de la moneda o destruir deuda. O quizás una combinación? QE o no QE?

Mi pregunta para el 2015: cómo va a afectar la caída del petróleo a USA? Por un lado va a reducir su déficit en la balanza comercial, por otro va a reducir la demanda de dólares por parte de los países exportadores de petróleo. Todos esos dólares que USA no puede exportar fuera, tendrá que comprarlos la FED? Sin duda será un año interesante...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2014)

Hola, Kubatronic: Un placer saludarte de nuevo y que vuelvas a postear, ya te echaba de menos... Interesante tu opinión y que veo está en la misma línea de los que solemos escribir por aquí. Y esas cuestiones que planteas también nos tienen en "ascuas" y ya veremos qué deciden...

Dejo un interesante artículo y es el que Zumo de Naranja siempre ha sido "básico" para los estadounidenses, por tanto es RELEVANTE lo que nos cuenta...

- ¿Por qué inversores y consumidores se alejan del zumo de naranja? | Investing.com

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (26 Dic 2014)

amtt dijo:


> Hola a todos !! Quiero felicitar a todos los de este hilo por el gran aporte q haceis!! Y deciros q llevo desde el 2009 leyendo y aprendiendo de ustedes!! Lo unico q se de economía es lo q he aprendido de ustedes!! Y q os sigo aunque sea en la sombra !!un saludo y felices fiestas a todos!!



Jeje... yo directam.me lo tomo como si del Telediario se tratara. Para que me mientan directam.a la cara y me llamen estúpido... para eso me fío de percepciones personales de gente, que, por muy percepciones y muy personales que sean, se trata de gente q sabe más que yo, y al menos "se la juegan" igual que yo.

Vamos... ¡¡¡donde va a parar la comparación!!!

P.D.: ah, bueno, y feliz entrada de año y toda esa mandanga...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2014)

Hola, nekcab: Gracias por tus elogios en lo que respecta a mis colegas y a mí mismo. Efectivamente, aquí escribimos gente que tenemos cierta experiencia y conocimientos, de manera que conocemos el "Nirvana" y las "Hostias Santas" de los mercados, aparte de poseer un cierto "nivel" en cuanto a la "interpretación" de la Economía. 

Por regla general, aquí escribimos "metaleros" convencidos, pero que no somos "vendedores" de MPs y eso hay que destacarlo para diferenciarnos de situaciones que parece se dieron en el pasado en el foro... Intentamos explicar nuestras "percepciones", equivocadas o no, pero desde la honestidad y la libertad de pensamiento. Por tanto, si les sirven a algunos ya nos damos por "recompensados" respecto al tiempo que dedicamos a este hilo. Eso SI, pretendemos que la gente tenga opinión PROPIA y que sea ella la que decida después de evaluar pros y contras. Además, nos caracterizamos por guardar el máximo respeto y educación con respecto a todo el mundo, algo que se nota a faltar mucho en este foro...

Y vamos con las informaciones que he seleccionado...

Muy interesante este artículo y que ahonda en la "dureza" que están demostrando los Estados Unidos...

- Rebelion. "Light footprint", la nueva estrategia de dominación estadounidense

Esto puede ser útil para muchas personas...

- ADR: Resolución Alternativa de Conflictos :: Home

Y este artículo es bastante optimista sobre el Oro, aunque yo ya sabéis que no lo soy a corto plazo, pero SI lo soy a medio/largo plazo...

- Gold Price 2015: Forecasts And Predictions | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Dic 2014)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Felices Fiestas a todos conforeros,
> 
> Cuidado con el ratio DOW/GOLD, 2015 es el año del giro a la baja según las líneas que he trazado en el Paint



El otro día leí un análisis que iba en ese sentido.
Si las políticas monetarias luchan contra la deflación y fallan, lo más probable es que la deflación siga, en principio todo esto debería ser bueno para el oro y malo para la bolsa. 





Para que la gente vea lo que es una deflación prolongada pongo el caso del índice Nikkei. :abajo:


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2014)

Los gráficos que aportan los compañeros*bankiero y kubatronic* son muy interesantes, sin embargo para lo que más nos sirven creo que es para darnos cuenta de que algo anda descoordinado.

No es lo único, los bonos Vs bolsa, y algunas cosillas más están descoordinadas.

Normal tras esa impresionante "impresión" de $ durante tanto tiempo. Pagarse a uno mismo la deuda que está generando es un poco absurdo...

La lógica nos hubiera dicho cuando empezaron las QE que el $ estaría casi a una paridad 2X1 respecto al €, o que el petróleo y oro por ejemplo referenciados en $ estarían por las nubes.

Sin embargo la inflación derivada de las QE ha sido minúscula para lo que cualquier economista de a pie podía esperar. ¿Cómo lo han logrado?

Es probable que la inyección de capital de la FED, no llegase en gran medida al ciudadano llano americano. Quiero decir que a pesar de que el crédito no se estranguló como en Europa, tampoco se expandió tras el varapalo de las subprime y de los descubiertos bancarios que hubo que rellenar por los rescates.

Quiero decir que sí, se emitió 4 veces la masa monetaria en $ que había, pero quizá esa masa monetaria esté solo reflejada en apuntes contables, y los $ no estén en la calle, si no en balances multimillonarios de grandes bancos, o referenciados en bolsa, o como garantías de mil historias que desconocemos. O puede que incluso en bancos extranjeros referenciados en otras divisas (China, Suiza...)

Lo evidente es que si X4 la masa monetaria, la inflación de hubiera X4 como poco, y esto no ha sucedido, no al menos en los bienes de consumo elementales (trigo, maíz, petróleo, zumo de naranja, leche, ropa...)

La explicación del desfase oro/dow? podría ser posible que una pequeña parte de esa liquidez inyectada, se haya asentado en el oro, y otra gran parte en el DOW. 

El volumen del S&P por ejemplo debería haber sido bestial, y sin embargo en los dos últimos años de subida ha sido mediocre, así que el $ no ha terminado en la bolsa americana, eso lo ve cualquiera. 

En el sector inmobiliario si que ha parado gran parte de esa liquidez, los precios inmobiliarios, se han mantenido altos a pesar de bajadas puntuales en casi la totalidad USA...así que a mi modo de ver la burbuja inmobiliaria en Estados Unidos sigue ahí alimentándose de $, no físicos ojo, pues esos $ no los ve el ciudadano de a pie, son de nuevo apuntes contables entre ellos mismos.

Mi conjetura (errónea seguro), es que no hay $ en la calle que permitan un estallido inflacionario como cabía prever. El dinero debe estar estancado en sectores como los derivados sobre todo, o bien se ha repartido de manera uniforme por todo el globo en base a reservas bancarias internacionales.

Lo que si está claro es que uno delos dos ha de caer (oro / dow), o incluso pueden caer los dos. Aun que mi postura ya la sabéis, y además es algo que tengo bastante claro, cosa que no me sucedía durante los 3 últimos años.

Un saludo y buen día


----------



## racional (26 Dic 2014)

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Dic 2014)

El problema es que hay dos masas monetarias:
La M1: lo que la banca central le presta a bancos y estados.
La M2: lo que los bancos y estados deciden invertir en su economía real.

Cuando los bancos centrales expanden la M1, la M2 puede seguir contrayéndose y creando deflaciones periódicas. :fiufiu:

De ahi vienen esos movimientos tan extraños que estamos observando y el desfase total de economía especulativa y economía física. 

Edito para añadir enlaces:
La Fed podra volver a aprobar una QE4
Largos en la plata - cortos en el oro
El petrleo subir al rango 70-80 dlares en 2015


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2014)

A esa solidez komo "propiedá en la palma de la mano " k komentaba paketazo...añadir la k transmite la pelea del oro a no soltar esos 1195 . Kualkiera , y más leyéndoos, podía esperar hoy una bajadilla k rompiese hasta la goma k tenía etxada a ese punto,ya klaramente por debajo...pues eskurriéndose komo un kampeón ,agarrándose kon las uñas.

Una pena todo lo k tiene en kontra,porke la verdá es k un elemento robusto y todo personalidá, komo para mojarse por él, se ve. Una pika en Flandes en toda regla. Viendo el status general - y siempre kon la perspektiva de k alguno de esos empujones lo konsiga hundir - , la verdá es k kasi emoziona. La poko probable idea de k resista en ese nivel , kon la k está kayendo, daría una señal de fortaleza muy a tener en kuenta, aunke es de suponer k no la veremos. 

En fin...se imponían unas líneas de "homenajillo de andar por kasa" a la pelea kontra la piara de puerkos k le rodean.  

Hetxo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: No te preocupes, que a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín... Cuestión de "paciencia" y parece que se va a necesitar bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (26 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Los gráficos que aportan los compañeros*bankiero y kubatronic* son muy interesantes, sin embargo para lo que más nos sirven creo que es para darnos cuenta de que algo anda descoordinado.
> 
> No es lo único, los bonos Vs bolsa, y algunas cosillas más están descoordinadas.
> 
> ...



Está claro que las QE no están "llegando" a la economía real, sino generando burbujas de activos. La madre de todo el asunto es hacer que se mueva el crédito privado para que se genere empleo, suba la inflación, etc. Esto no se está consiguiendo, o al menos no lo suficiente.

Explicándolo de forma simple, si el Banco Central compra deuda del Estado, fuerza a los posibles compradores de deuda a comprar otros activos, por ejemplo acciones. Esto hace que que suba el precio de las acciones. También puede forzar a mover el dinero a países emergentes, a comprar materias primas, etc. 

Pero quién te garantiza que se va invertir en tu propia economía si esta tiene desequilibrios importantes? Quién te garantiza que los Bancos van a dar crédito si siguen viendo objetivamente mucho riesgo en esos préstamos?

Paketazo, a la pregunta de por qué no ha generado inflación te lo he respondido arriba. En el caso de USA, esos nuevos dólares no han llegado tanto como se esperaba a la economía americana, sino que se han invertido en otros sitios. El crédito en USA ha crecido, pero tampoco para echar cohetes. Por decirlo de forma simple, USA ha exportado su inflación a otros países.

El caso de la eurozona es un poco diferente, tanto por volumen de "QE", como de crédito privado. Aquí la situación es más deflacionaria, el crédito privado está bajando, cosa que no pasa en USA. El QE a la europea no ha llegado a la economía "real". Las economías europeas no están reestructurándose, o lo están haciendo muy lentamente. El antiguo QE o las LTROS no está ayudando en nada.

Hay que seguir de cerca a Japón, allí ya están haciendo un "ALL-IN" (o como el Dr. Goebbels diría: TOTALER KRIEG ) con la expansión monetaria e intentar hacer crecer la inflación. Por lo visto quieren destruir su economía por la vía rápida y si insisten lo van a conseguir:

1. El Banco de Japón va a comprar TODA la deuda pública, haciendo que todos los inversores de renta fija se fijen en otros activos de más riesgo...
2. El fondo soberano de pensiones va a comprar acciones u otros activos, para hacer que la bolsa suba, a ver si la gente se traga que la economía va bien...

Lo que van a conseguir es devaluar la moneda, que les puede funcionar a corto plazo, pero a largo está demostrado que no funciona, y menos sabiendo que el YEN no es una moneda de reserva como el USD. No me extrañaría ver que tuvieran inflación y que la economía no subiera lo esperado (tal como está pasando ), debido a la pérdida de confianza en su moneda y que prefirieran otras monedas como el USD o el ORO.

Señores, todo ese dinero que se ha creado de la nada EXISTE, ya sea en cuentas bancarias, en acciones, en derivados, en inmobiliario, etc. Ese dinero se va a mover algún día para generar una burbuja en algún otro sitio y sector, y al oro le volverá tocar en algún momento. Ya hemos tenido burbuja inmobiliaria, de países emergentes, de commodities, de bolsa, de bonos, así que tocará repetir ciclo o buscar otra burbuja nueva. Veremos si tenemos otra burbuja de crédito que genere inflación o se limitará a una burbuja de activos.

En mi opinión, algún día la deflación hará su trabajo y cuando los precios y salarios lleguen a su nuevo punto de equilibrio, el crédito y la inflación volverán con fuerza "renovada"  por obra y gracia de los QEs acumulados al cabo de los años.

Aunque es algo que no se puede adivinar, es posible que se acuerde una salida hiperinflacionaria de la crisis (viendo las medidas drásticas de Japón, ya nada me sorprende). Si tras años de deflación y QE no se ha conseguido reactivar el crédito lo suficiente, se va a pasar a dar directamente el dinero a los ciudadanos en alguna de sus modalidades que no perjudique mucho a los bancos: RBU ligada a su obligado consumo, entonces veréis donde llega la inflación... No va a dejar que la deflación campe a sus anchas mucho tiempo, harán "whatever it takes".

La inflación va a llegar algún día, puede que no a medio plazo, pero hay que estar protegidos.

PD: Si a alguien le gusta la ginebra, les recomiendo una de mi tierra que he probado estas navidades: Ginself. Con aroma de naranja y chufa. Una delicia. 

Saludos

---------- Post added 26-dic-2014 at 19:04 ----------

EDITO para pedir perdón por el tocho.


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2014)

* @ Kubatronik *

La/s adminitrazión/es vía Banko zentral, fondos de pensiones... tapan bujeros en deuda públika, bolsa,etz. , para k la gente krea k todo está bien/mejor. OK.

Krees k los grandes fondos de inversión u otros grupos de kapital de peso ,asesores profesionales de fortunas konsiderables,etz...se verían influenziados en la enésima fanfarria broteverdista komo para ejekutar movimientos de kapital relevantes kuando ni la propia poblazión se kree ya ni media milonga más ? Ké proporzión de la ziudadanía se podría tragar el zebo hasta la glotis ??? Sería tan signifikativo ése volumen de himbersión de partikulares komo para influir en la ya desorbitada koyuntura aktual, para kambiar y/o mitigar tendenzias,etz... ???

La asesoría profesional o una posible estrategia de prudenzia en las dezisiones por parte de esos grandes grupos de kapital en benefizio de posizionarse ,por modestamente k fuese, en MP,s no sería tan o más relevante ? Está absolutamente deskartada ? ( leyendo a paketazo, por ejemplo, el eszeptizismo de gente kon serio kriterio en malabares , se entiende de lo más lógiko ). Hay k deskartar los MP,s hoy por hoy, komo un objetivo kuando menos y en zierta medida , "planteable" entre iniziados de la "rentabilidá perpetua" ???

( a raíz de un komentario de kubatronik , pero ,komo siempre, extensible a kien kiera opinar,por supuestón ).


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2014)

Las previsiones de la gente de a pie como nosotros, son muy variables como podemos ir viendo en nuestros propios posts. 

Presuponemos una bajada de la bolsa americana en el 2015, un lateral bajista en el oro, un lateral bajista quizá en petróleo...

No hay nada de ciencia en lo que pronosticamos, solo especulaciones más o menos fundamentadas como bien sabemos.

*esseri* yo no descartaría los MP , ya no como renta perpetua, que podría ser una buena idea, si no como uno de los pocos refugios de valor que todavía le quedan al españolito de a pie con pocos cuartos en el bolsillo.

Para un multimillonario, es relativamente fácil comprar fincas, pisos, chalets, bajos comerciales, naves industriales como parte de la diversificación de su riqueza. Pero, ¿y nosotros?

Yo de buena gana compraría un bajo en una buena zona de mi ciudad para esperar mejores tiempos, lo que sucede, es que un bajo decente me cuesta 300.000€, ya no te digo una nave industrial, o unos terrenos urbanizables para construir en día de mañana una urbanización etc.

Nosotros podemos disponer de pocos miles de euros "ahorrados", y ¿dónde los podemos asegurar? 

a)colchón
b)bolsa
c)fondo/planes de pensiones
d)renta fija
e)¿metales?

seguro que me olvido alguna , pero de esas que he expuesto, y pensando en una línea temporal de como mínimo 10 años, ¿Dónde lo meterías?

a) colchón...0% de retorno, riesgos coyunturales económicos, impuestos, emisión de nueva moneda, humedad...termitas...polillas... 

b)Bolsa...no tengo nada que deciros que no sepáis de lo que puede suceder a 10 años vista.

c)fondo/planes...deja a ver si no terminan todos ellos tapando algún cráter económico que algún iluminado que gobierne pueda crear...en plan:"¡ haremos una quita que beneficiará a la mayoría de la población a largo plazo! 

d)Renta fija...a día de hoy ya no sé ni como coño la denominan renta, más bien es un timo fijo (me prestas tu dinero, yo te lo pago al 0,25% y no lo hueles en un año, se lo dejo a los bancos al 0,15%, y ellos te lo prestan a ti al Euribor+1,65%)

e)Metales,... llamadme antiguo, pero hoy por hoy, de todo lo que barajo, es de lo poco que me da algo de confianza. Bien es cierto que admito que puede depreciarse, u oscilar bastante en un rango de 10 años, sin embargo, al contrario que una acción, fondo, plan...tengo la posibilidad de que se aprecie, y seguro que jamás perderá el 100% de su valor, algo que los apuntes contables pueden regalarme fácilmente...incluso dejarme en negativo, y todo ello aderezado con las consiguientes comisiones gane o pierda.

Hoy hemos visto una gran fortaleza en el metal, se ha revuelto como gladiador en la arena, y ha renegado de irse más abajo. Los gráficos que ha adjuntado *racional*, son interesantes, sin embargo, yo difiero en el del metal. Admito que si el DOW cae con fuerza, arrastrará en un primer momento al oro, sin embargo, creo que en un segundo momento, quizá si se ven los 800$ Oz por ejemplo como pone el gráfico que adjunta, el oro no caerá apenas más, a pesar de que el Dow pueda seguir cayendo. Quizá me equivoque, pero mi planteamiento es ese, bajada del DOW acompañada por los metales, pero solo en un primer momento.

Un saludo y veremos como cierra el chiringuito hoy.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Dic 2014)

paketazo dijo:


> Nosotros podemos disponer de pocos miles de euros "ahorrados", y ¿dónde los podemos asegurar?
> 
> a)colchón
> b)bolsa
> ...



Yo si me la tuviera que jugar a una clase de activo hoy por hoy me la jugaría con acciones mineras o petroleras. De multinacionales lo más grandes posibles para evitar el riesgo geopolítico.
Un saludo. 8:


----------



## timi (26 Dic 2014)

como esta esto tan animado , no se si esta por aquí esto,,,, a riesgo de repetirme lo dejo

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-26/china-launch-yuan-swap-trading-russian-rubles-monday

quieren crear una moneda común?? ,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2014)

Hola, timi: Gracias por el aporte y lo que se comenta en la información son algunos movimientos defensivos por países afectados por la actual Guerra de Divisas desatada por los Estados Unidos y que estarían auspiciados por China. Lo de una moneda "común" entre Rusia y China lo puedes considerar en sentido figurado o como "hipótesis" por parte del autor del artículo. En lo personal, NO lo veo...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Dic 2014)

Foro Crashoil - O el mundo está loco (puede) o SI HAY una "implosión controlada"

Os dejo otra teoría más, acerca de lo que está ocurriendo con el petróleo, nada descabellada. Al contrario de lo que a priori parece, las caídas de precios no esconden otra cosa que la decadencia de la producción de los pozos petrolíferos. Es algo extenso el post (hay varios trozos) pero merece la pena, es incluso... divertido.
Felices fiestas!


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2014)

Mú weno lo tuyo,timi...komo pa'no dejarlo.

Los Briks van respondiendo,karta tras karta. Estos movimientos,o análogos, ya fueron anunziados. Los atxutxones Usanos al Este seguramente ya eran karta jugada a ellos. Pues a esas jugadas les responde un timming korrekto, ejekutando , e inkluso prezipitando la teoría inizial. 

Hay k tener en kuenta k el peso de estos pasos, tal vez sekundarios en esenzia, dependerá muy mutxo del enkaje de bolillos yanki,txantxullo imposible kogido kon alfileres.

La kadenzia Brik, adekuada, regular,sin histerias...
Su hoja de ruta, iwal. Otra kapa de "aislante" a la koñomía Okzidental. 
Hermétika también al ambiente agresivo Otan, eludiendo kuerpo a kuerpo alguno en esos términos. ( "No has oído un tiro?"/ "Serán kohetes" )

En un klaro paralelismo béliko aktual, un enfrentamiento donde ambas partes tienen pérdidas - y difizilmente viktorias - garantizadas. Una eskalada por kapas , un paso tú,otro yo... ( Paras ? )

Finalmente, la konstante txinorri nosabenokontesta ( pero estoy en tóas las fiestas ).

Palomitax.


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2014)

Y que pasa si los emergentes quiere rebosan oro lo tienen que vender para no quebrar?. Y si les condicionan los préstamos a liquidar oro o poner como colateral?.:


----------



## esseri (27 Dic 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y que pasa si los emergentes quiere rebosan oro lo tienen que vender para no quebrar?. Y si les condicionan los préstamos a liquidar oro o poner como colateral?.:



La kohesión ( Txina ) es la klave. Sí la hay, los Briks tienen dólares a manta ( y la okasión de kitárselos por rikeza real de una p vez ) para las responsabilidades oportunas. Materias primas, se dan por deskontado.

Porké habrían de kebrar ?. Ves más ekilibrado, en un eszenario de blokes estankos , a Usa,Japos y Uropa ??? :fiufiu:

El personal subraya el revolkón Ruso ( yo veo un país seriamente pateáo,sin duda...pero kon enkaje )...pero a Okzidente le kitas la alfombra...y el hostión, kuestión de minutos. Los Pigs o Japón, no dan pa'medio telediario,kreo yo...ni la mitá de media hoxtia,vamos...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, esta tarde/noche la he dedicado a leer parte del material en Inglés que tenía pendiente y hay una noticia que voy a enlazar a propósito de tu último comentario... Y lo que me "preocupa" no es lo que puedan hacer los BRICS, sino lo que está haciendo EE.UU., incluso contra los intereses de sus propios ciudadanos, y cada vez tengo más claro que están tratando de sumir en el caos a todo el planeta. Y es que NO hay ninguna "explicación" lógica al comportamiento de la política que está llevando a cabo el Gobierno de Washington...

- 20 Stunning Facts About Energy Jobs In The US | Zero Hedge

# Janus: Desde luego, China NO va a ir por ese camino y ahora mismo está mejor situada para poner "condiciones" a que se las impongan a ella... Es más, podría presionar fuertemente al USD en los mercados de divisas y de deuda, pero claro hay que tener presente que es muy difícil de "interpretar" la clásica ambigüedad china...

Tampoco creo que Rusia se vaya a ver obligada a pasar por ese "aro"... Tienen suficientes reservas de divisas y las gastarán antes que utilizar su Oro. No han estado comprando en los últimos años para vender a estos precios. Además, en uno de los artículos que he aportado, me parece que a medio plazo va a resultar que EE.UU. se ha disparado al pie... El Petróleo acabará por trasladarle una penosa "factura". Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Dic 2014)

Jim Rogers: "Rusia es el activo más odiado y me interesa lo que el resto del mundo odia" - elEconomista.es
Por si acaso no estaba pongo el enlace. :Baile:
Que nadie quite ojo a lo que dice este señor.


----------



## esseri (27 Dic 2014)

Los Briks tienen una deuda públika de unos 5'3 billones, k es lo k tienen en reservas en dólares, Txina, Rusia y la India. Kon las de Sudáfrika y Brasil , les sobran 300/400 mil kilos. La mitad de deuda entre todos de Japón o de la UE. Los Pigs,Franzia,UK, ni un 10% de dólares respekto a su deuda NINGUNO DE ELLOS . De materias primas,mejor ni hablar ( más importantes aún en un pragmátiko kontexto de aislamiento/tanteo de blokes ).

Los Briks pueden perfektamente soltar su lastre en dólares y ekilibrar las aportaziones en materias primas : Bye bye USA...y les kedan euros y oro , k harto se ha hablado ya akí del akopio de los últimos años...además de materias primas a gogó. Kolapso, desde luego, no se ve por ningún lado...otra kosa es k el paso sea kategóriko, pero ésa es una kuestión de formas ( y de mojigaterío okzidental ) , no de fondo. Haziendo las kuentas del aldeano, lo pasmoso es k aún se anden liando kon los konfettis y el krezepelo okzidental. No se ha despertado al dragón, eso fue haze dezenios...se le ha zebado y de ké manera: Kuentas del aldeano en la mano, Briks son el úniko bloke global aseadito en números y rekursos. 

A kién le extraña k el morenín fashionTV kiera guerra y patear el tablero.( por zierto, "haga ver" k la kiere, k ésa es otra ). Desgraziadamente, ánde vendrán de kowboys malotes, va a a ser ánde sus vezinos flanders de la UE kon TTIPs ( kómo va kobrando todo sentido,verdá?) y manganzias de ese pelo. Kadena y bola en de frí uorld.

Web organizadita pa'salsear :

Deuda Pública 2014 | datosmacro.com


----------



## satu (27 Dic 2014)

racional dijo:


>



Esperemos que sean ciertas esas previsiones, iremos ahorrando para empezar a cargar en 800$


----------



## Parri (27 Dic 2014)

Buenos días. Adjunto artículos que me han gustado.

Resumen del año de Antonio Turiel.

The Oil Crash: Oil Crash: año 9

Informe de la FED dejado caer como si nada.

La Fed advierte que la Bolsa podría caer un 50% en la próxima década

Y 2 enlaces plateros. Uno es la traducción en castellano del que puse en el hilo de la plata y el otro la evolución del ratio de venta de eagles oro/plata. 

India importa 28% de producción mundial minera de plata 2014

U.S. MINT SILVER EAGLE SALES: Clear Winner In 2014 : SRSrocco Report


La plata es el verdadero dinero del pueblo y se está demostrando en la venta de monedas, el oro es el poder, juega un papel más geopolítico y lo pueden manejar entre menos actores. Me cuesta invertir en oro teniendo el convencimiento absoluto que la revalorización de la plata será como mínimo x2 o x3 la del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# bankiero: Interesante la entrevista enlazada de Jim Rogers. Ciertamente, parece que nos andamos "solos" en las "percepciones" que venimos vertiendo en el hilo. Veamos: hemos "apostado" por la caída del Oro a esos niveles de $1000, por el Rublo, por las Bolsas emergentes de Europa del Este (donde el mayor peso lo lleva Rusia)...

Sin embargo, hay que considerar que Jim Rogers cuenta con unas posibilidades de accesibilidad a los mercados más "exóticos" que no son las que tenemos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí... Parece que ya existe un "consenso" cada vez mayor en que al Oro lo van a "llevar" a testar esos $1000, pero mí duda razonable es cuál será su precio en Euros si como parece continúa la devaluación del Euro. Es posible que este movimiento se produzca de forma violenta, así que será interesante estar al "quite"...

Respecto a las Bolsas emergentes de Europa del Este y también de Latinoamérica, pues habrá que estar atentos a una fuerte corrección de las Bolsas estadounidenses, ya que aunque están a muy buen precio es también muy probable entrar bastante más abajo, al menos -para mí- la tendencia que siguen es BAJISTA... Hay que avisar que son mercados muy volátiles y donde hay que vigilar la divisa en el vehículo que se vaya a utilizar y que, normalmente, suele ser a través de Fondos de Inversión. Y -¡ojo!- con los ETFs si no se conocen bien y se ha operado con ellos.

# satu: NADA es imposible, pero me cuesta creer que se vean en el Oro esos $800... En cuyo caso, no sé por cuánto tiempo podrían aguantar las mineras que se dedican a su extracción, aunque ya te digo que a priori no se puede descartar NADA...

Y ahí os dejo dos enlaces, uno en clave de humor...

- Después de tanto subir, ¿tendrán los toros aliento para continuar su escalada en 2015?

- Rebelion. 2015, un año crítico y turbulento

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2014 at 09:16 ----------

# Parri: ya sabes que yo soy un empedernido "platero" y tengo tus mismas "percepciones" respecto a que, históricamente, la Plata siempre ha sido el dinero del "pueblo" y su potencial de revalorización es muy superior al del Oro, pero la realidad actual es que las "élites" consideran como "dinero" al Oro y es en torno al mismo donde se está desarrollando la "guerra"... Por supuesto, la Plata amplificará siempre los movimientos que pueda tener el Oro o, al menos, SIEMPRE ha sido así. Ya veremos en el futuro, aunque yo estoy en tu misma "onda"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kubatronik (27 Dic 2014)

esseri dijo:


> * @ Kubatronik *
> 
> La/s adminitrazión/es vía Banko zentral, fondos de pensiones... tapan bujeros en deuda públika, bolsa,etz. , para k la gente krea k todo está bien/mejor. OK.
> 
> ...



Esseri, si supiera la respuesta a tus preguntas creo que ya sería rico, y no lo soy .

Ten en cuenta cuando dices que la población ya no se cree ni media milonga más estás en el fondo hablando de tí o de tu entorno más cercano (España?), no de la población total de otros países. Sin ir más lejos, en China o Brasil tienen un burbujón inmobiliario de dimensiones colosales. Es decir, se han tragado el cebo hasta el estómago. 

En Francia y Bélgica, que es lo que más conozco, también tienen su burbuja particular que nunca ha llegado a explotar. Allí siguen comprando a precios inflados. Si estos 2 países que tienen cierta cultura y educación son propensos a tener una burbuja, pues imagínate otros...

Hay otros países que no han tenido una burbuja reciente y que podrían ser candidatos a sufrir una en el futuro. Yo lo que digo es que no descartes este escenario ni a nivel de un país cercano ni de otros. El capital para hacerlo está disponible.

Con respecto al posicionamiento del gran capital con respecto a los MPs, pues lo desconozco. Lo que sí sé es que el mercado físico de oro va viento en popa, la demanda no para de subir. Si en esa demanda se encuentra también el gran capital, es algo que no te sé responder. Del mercado de papel-futuros ya sabes como funciona. También entiendo que el gran capital es el gran beneficiado del sistema actual, y comprar oro físico no creo que sea bueno para el sistema...

---------- Post added 27-dic-2014 at 13:32 ----------

Voy a dejar varios datos sobre la mesa:

Sobre los bancos centrales:

QEs de la FED desde el principio de la crisis: 3.5 billones de USD
"QEs" del BCE desde el principio de la crisis: 1 billón de EUR (1.21 billones de USD)
QEs del BoJ desde el principio de la crisis: 198 billones de JPY (1.6 billones de USD)

(Calculo las QEs como la diferencia entre el balance del banco central ahora y el balance del banco central en 2007).

No pongo el Banco Central Chino.

*Impresión total: 6.3 billones de USD.*

Capitalización bursátil del S&P500 en los puntos más bajos de la crisis: 7 billones de USD.
Capitalización bursátil del S&P500 AHORA: 17.5 billones de USD.
*Diferencia: 10.5 billones de USD.*


Parece que las QEs han ayudado un poquito no?  Luego el resto de bolsas van a rebufo de la americana.

Sobre el oro:

Viendo el rebote que hubo en las onzas registradas del 11/01/2014, parece que no estamos lejos del suelo del precio del oro a corto/medio plazo. Por debajo de los 1200 USD/oz hay mucha resistencia (y pocas onzas disponibles ).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Parece que ya existe un "consenso" cada vez mayor en que al Oro lo van a "llevar" a testar esos $1000, pero mí duda razonable es cuál será su precio en Euros si como parece continúa la devaluación del Euro. Es posible que este movimiento se produzca de forma violenta, así que será interesante estar al "quite"...



Mientras USA estaba haciendo QEs era una situación favorable para el BCE, pues si la FED imprime al BCE le basta con mantener el cambio para imprimir al ritmo de la Fed y hacerlo sin que parezca que imprime.
Si la Fed deja de imprimir, el BCE se ve obligado a imprimir para evitar la deflación en el USD y entonces es donde el Euro puede caer en picado unos años hasta que se salga de esta recesión europea.
Entonces hay dos escenarios:
La Fed sigue haciendo QEs: bueno para esperar a comprar oro en euros.
La Fed detiene las QEs: malo para esperar a comprar oro en euros.
Las próximas reuniones de la Fed y del BCE van a ser cruciales.
Un saludo. :Baile:


----------



## esseri (27 Dic 2014)

@Kubatronik

Supongo k habrá zonas suszeptibles de ser burbujeadas,klaro, pero en kualkier parte ( o en mutxas ) una persona medio informada será bastante más prudente k haze unos años a la hora de mover fitxa en himbersiones de enjundia,aunke sea por lo visto/leído en otros países...a lo kmiba era a k si el ziudadano medio ya está,kuando menos,moska, entiendo k asesores o himbersores a gran eskala,más. Y si, en ese kontexto de inzertidumbre, la himbersión o el konsejo hazia los MPs komo medio de diversifikazión de kartera y "seguro",tal komo mutxa gente entiende akí, no es ya una opzión razonable en un porzentaje iwalmente prudente. Porke eso , en la tendenzia bajista k se da por lógika, sí k krearía...

a/un merkáo zerrado ó de difízil akzeso al himbersor partikular ( varias tiradas en onzas ya se agotan a estos niveles y más baratas y/o kon más demandantes, lo harán más aún ).

b/una separazión de físiko...y papel de mundos de yupi.

zé/ senzillamente, no há lugar a esos latigazos hazia abajo * ( admito kualkier posibilidad...pero ésta me pareze la más lógika - mientras no vea al oro bajo mil pavos, no me lo kreeré...y kuando lo vea "en el monitor" , a ver ké se kuenta el proveedor - ).

Sé k los MPs de himbersión no son un faktor relevante en kuanto a kotizazión. Weeeno...no lo son , sin agentes de enjundia en eszena ( fondos, asesores konvenzidos ) o una masifikazión del himbersor partikular...pero eso podría kambiar ( inkluso podría estar ya kambiando ) y provokar nuevos movimientos muy konsiderables. ( por zierto, del himbersor instituzional, ni hablo...kon leer de repatriaziones en bloke, kompras Briks a tutiplén...y kustodios k devuelven lingotes gota a gota - si es k lo devuelven realmente - ). En fin...el asunto es k más allá de gráfikas impekables k se basan en un juego distorsionado, el kariz palpable del affaire ,la bajada a la arena... de prezios para abajo no dize ná.Pero es k NÁ de NÁ.

Y por eso me preguntaba si hay ya fondos o asesores finanzieros kontemplando un pikillo en metales FISIKOS para su dinero, por le me pareze k azertadamente o no, es ya hoy y a un nivel k trasziende el fundamentalismo/frikismo metalero , una opzión tan válida, si no más komo otra kualkiera.


* kiero postear algo en kuanto a k la metamorfosis del trile metalero puede no sólo afektar a la relación físiko/papel...sino estar bifurkándose en un segundo y peligroso txantxullo en éste,dentro de sí mismo. A ver si hay tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Mira, Kubatronic tiene bastante razón en lo que comenta sobre las potenciales burbujas inmobiliarias que vuelven a existir en buena parte del mundo y algunos países de los BRICS están precisamente AHI...

El fenómeno se está produciendo en muchas ciudades de la Eurozona y el ejemplo más "duro" es el de Londres. Luego, en América del Norte también hay ciudades con los mismos "síntomas": Miami, San Francisco, Toronto...

En Brasil ya ni te digo: tengo un amigo constructor que se volvió de allí el año pasado y me comentó que aquello estaba a punto de "reventar" y ya veremos qué pasa después de los grandes acontecimientos deportivos que hay programados allí... Para que te hagas una idea: en ciudades como Río de Janeiro o Sao Paulo el precio de las viviendas ha aumentado desde 2008 en casi un 250% y 200%, respectivamente, según el índice de referencia de aquel país, el FIPE-ZAP.

Y China, amigo mío, es el país con la burbuja inmobiliaria más GRANDE del mundo y si estalla lo de menos van a ser muchas de las cuestiones que tratamos en el hilo. Y ¡ojo! que me dejo varios países como Turquía, Cuba...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (27 Dic 2014)

Fernando, yo me refería a Nuevas burbujas.Las ya en martxa, son komo son y los agentes implikáos ya están pilláos. Y lo hacia unikamente kon miras a futuras dezisiones de partikulares y sobre todo, de fondos y otros profesionales de himbersión respekto al metal.

En kuanto a las ya implantadas, nada k añadir respekto a lo k apuntáis. De hetxo, ya hablamos de Brasil y su inmoburbu kuando empezé a postear en el hilo, pues gran parte de ella fue levantada por pedreiros portugueses k salieron traskilados de la burbuja lusa por la fazilidá de implantarse y komenzar de zero allí , mutxos, dejando unas sociedades kon unas "falenzias" do karalho por su aktividá en Portugang...y ya haze 4 o 5 años te dezían k akello era el mismo inmotimo, pero a lo bruto. Y,por zierto, kon la eskuela finanziera k se llevaron de akí y konoziendo el paño "tuga", las trampas k han debido hazer, aún siendo el txokolate del loro, habrán sido lindas ( k bien entrenados les pilló ).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Repasando distintas informaciones he hecho una selección y, la verdad, esseri que las he elegido un poco en función de tus últimos comentarios...

- China's bubble is looking bigger than America's, says economist Steve Keen - Blogs - The Straits Times

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Russia's Overnight Lending Rate Hits 19%, as Mistrust of Banks Spreads; Ruble Up Again

- Physical Market Stress: Major Gold Market Players Departing | David Jensen | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (27 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Repasando distintas informaciones he hecho una selección y, la verdad, esseri que las he elegido un poco en función de tus últimos comentarios...
> 
> - China's bubble is looking bigger than America's, says economist Steve Keen - Blogs - The Straits Times
> 
> ...



Grazias Fernando.

No entiendo muy bien las razones k expone el artíkulo del último link, Lo leo kon el traduktor y lo k llega y nada, parezido. Inkluso he linkado al desarrollo de un kaso partikular ,al parecer, desistir del servizio de kustodia de oro por no poder konseguirlo en kondiziones...pero ni seguro estoy de ello. La espantá del Deustxe Bank, un mutis por el foro muy partikular de sus txantxullos,nada k ver al kaso...

Si a alguien le pareze revelador, se agradezen komentarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: En el último artículo se tocan de pasada varios de los temas que ya hemos comentado por el hilo, pero para una mejor comprensión hay que entrar en algunos de los enlaces propuestos. En realidad, es un buen trabajo, pero quizás demasiado extenso y tampoco aporta nada nuevo a lo que ya hemos comentado por aquí, pero como resumen está bien.

Quizás, lo más interesante sea que "manos fuertes" se están saliendo del mercado del Oro y eso SI que me parece relevante. Luego, el tema de las manipulaciones ya lo conocemos y también el del sostenimiento del "papel-Oro" por parte de los Bancos Centrales. Asimismo, el brutal desacople entre el "físico" y el "papel" en el Petróleo y el Oro. En fin, ya hemos comentado que, muy probablemente, los Derivados sean los principales detonantes del estallido de las distintas burbujas financieras.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2014 at 22:44 ----------

Desde luego, a los gobernantes de Ucrania les gusta jugar con fuego...

- Ucrania asfixia Crimea para presionar a Rusia :: El Informador


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Dic 2014)

Estrategia de inversión del ciclo económico.
La estrategia postula que dependiendo de que en cada parte del ciclo unos activos se desempeñan meor que otros. Veamos:










El ciclo económico es la evolución del PIB oficial de una zona concreta donde hay cuatro casos:
Negativo y mejorando.
Negativo y empeorando.
Positivo y mejorando.
Positivo y empeorando.





Como el PIB oficial no es muy fiable conviene mirar la deuda.





Todo parece apuntar a que 2015 debe ser el año de las materias primas.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2014)

OK, Fernando...más o menos lo k había pilláo.

Para ké nezesitan una dokumentazión del oro en kondiziones ? Es k kien da ese servizio ( los bullion banks,supongo) delega, a su vez, la kustodia k ofreze ? Kreo haber leído un par de vezes ya k el Kómex puede pagar en Fiat en base a la letra pekeña de sus kontratos,komo era de esperar ( Es k los bullion banks no ?) Y la verdá es k éso , desde haze algún tiempo ya ( el k haze k hay una "pseudokonstanzia de dominio públiko" de k el papel no está respaldado en oro ) es un timo sólo " a medias", ya k tradear kon oro-papel poko tiene k ver , gran parte de las vezes, kon garantizarse suministros,posesiones,etz...y sí kon espekular en Fiat, máh ná. Y en vista de ambos faktores y komo dezía El Gurusito, " No es mentira kuando todo el mundo sabe k no es verdá". Kon éso por diluzidar y todo, ésto nos llevaría al segundo y más grave riesgo , y ayer aludía a ello, a ver ké os pareze.

Sigo dándole weltas a la limitazión de subida por día k se ha implantado este lunes. Porké parar la kotizazión ??? ( Y sigo insistiendo en k sólo han hablado de "parar 5 minutos" y ojo, porke en los textos de un pikapleitos, kada koma puede kontener una tonelada de veneno ,k éstos alakranes no dan puntada sin hilo ). En kualkier kaso, lo k buskan es kontrolar la volatilidá ( se supone k las subidas, pero hablan de "alteraziones" ) y lo k temen Y YA es un ambiente de kotizazión volátil, éso es un hetxo. OK,vamos a ello.

Si los kustodios tuviesen el oro físiko negoziado en su día, k un kilo se pusiese en zien mil pavos les daría iwal...se entrega y punto ( se pagó mutxo menos por él en su día y el benefiziado sería kien enkargó su kompra a un prezio anterior mejor...y el kustodio dejaría de ganar,OK, pero es k ése metal no es suyo - ha ganado el prezio del servizio de kustodia y punto - ). El problema vendría al no tener el oro...pero no por el hetxo de no tenerlo ( komo hemos visto, no imperativo y eludible legalmente ) , sino porke el txantxullo de salida ( y tiro por la kulata de 3 pares de kojonex ) se multiplikaría hasta el karajo ,kaso de ,por ejemplo, establezer los Briks una zona monetaria respaldada en oro. Rekordemos el subidón del 20% en media hora de haze un mes ( del k ,kómo no, nada se sabe, kon un par ).

Ké tal una rueda de prensa Briks al mundo mundial anunzKéndo un sistema antidólar y pro-oro ? Si ese subidón se desbokase en buska de todo el oro k saliese al merkado por países sin oro,por ejemplo...kuántos dólares tendrían k tener el Kómex o los bullions banks para el bank run de la mañana siguiente de sus klientes depositarios ??? Teniendo el oro...no problemo...pero es k la salida txantxullera rekeriría montañas de dólares, ya k la trikiñuela se kreó orientada a kubrir en Fiat pagos de oro puntuales sin la nezesidá de komprar el físiko ( es más, empujandolo a la baja para salir ganando, komo llevan haziendo años ) no a satisfazerlos de golpe y a 5 vezes su valor paktado. Sería un problema de likidez en oro...pero de solvenzia en pastuki. Y el kolateral no kontemplado les ha salido rana de kojonex.

Ya komenté kuando lo anunziaron k lo k buskaban kon la paralizazión de marras era tiempo ( ya k el Kómex,por mutxo k parara, no podría influir en otros merkáus, komo Shangai , armados hasta los dientes,por zierto ) . Esperemos k no sea para sakar una konfiskazión a la brava k tengan paktadita , o en ello estén , k seguiremos viendo señales* . Eso sí, yo no me pongo largo en un bullion bank ni jarto'kazalla. El día k la kotizazion del komex se paralize tras subir 100 pavos la onza, no kobra ni su oro ni su guita...ni el Tato. Y kon kada una de sus ex-onzas subiendo zien pavos de golpe en kada nueva apertura ( 5 minutos después de la paralizazión ). 

I-RRE-SO-LU-BLE ( weno,no...ké digo yo!!!...enkulada integral a los de siempre y tira millas).










Pd @ bankiero: Mú wapo el manguita'l avatar nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: En parte tiene sentido lo que comentas y es que la "paralización" de la cotización sólo sirve para: 1º ) la aceptación implícita de que existe la MANIPULACION y 2º) permite que siga existiendo de forma "ordenada".

Lo de los BRICS puedes descartarlo y es que eso sería tomado por los EE.UU. y Occidente como una "declaración de guerra" y ya sabemos cuáles serían las consecuencias...

SI que "algo" debe haber pactado, pero creo que a nivel mundial y las decisiones tomadas en la última Cumbre del G-20 apuntan en esa dirección, pero vete a saber qué "papel" ha podido tener el Oro. En fin, hay tantas "señales" contradictorias que es difícil pronunciarse.

Mira, esseri, se estima que todo el Oro extraído a lo largo de la Humanidad lo puedes ubicar en dos piscinas olímpicas, por tanto ya te puedes imaginar la cantidad qué tiene en realidad el Comex en relación al "papel" que maneja... Por tanto, creerse semejante "juego" sólo es apto para un club de borrachos... Ya veremos el día que tengan que salir de la "cogorza"...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (28 Dic 2014)

Buenas gente.

¿Sabéis cómo se puede invertir en la bolsa de Chipre? Creo que está preparada para una revalorización.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: En parte tiene sentido lo que comentas y es que la "paralización" de la cotización sólo sirve para: 1º ) la aceptación implícita de que existe la MANIPULACION y 2º) permite que siga existiendo de forma "ordenada".
> 
> *Yo kreo k lo k pone en evidenzia es k kon la manipulazión no les llega para kontrolarlo. Sólo tras una de esas "paradiñas" veríamos en ké*.
> 
> ...



Un saludo también para ti.


----------



## atom ant (28 Dic 2014)

Buenos días, parece que a la Malaysia airline se le acaba de perder otro avión, y no es inocentada.

... sumando puntos para cisne negro


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Dic 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, parece que a la Malaysia airline se le acaba de perder otro avión, y no es inocentada.
> 
> ... sumando puntos para cisne negro



La compañía es otra: Air Asia.


----------



## atom ant (28 Dic 2014)

Creo que es la misma, le cambiaron el nombre (lógicamente)

Decenas de miles de evacuados y las peores inundaciones en décadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Je,je,je... Muy bueno lo de la "deformación profesional" y supongo que SI, que debe ser eso... Bueno, ahora voy muy escaso de tiempo y esta noche abordaré tu comentario que me ha resultado sumamente interesante.

Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre el avión "desaparecido" os dejo la siguiente noticia...

- Desaparece avión de AirAsia con 162 personas a bordo que volaba de Indonesia a Singapur - RT

Y siguiendo con la "deformación profesional" dejo esta otra que va por ese camino...

- Putin, alerta ante los ataques económicos y las noticias en Ucrania, firma la nueva doctrina militar de Rusia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Voy a aprovechar un poco de tiempo del que dispongo para responder a tu último comentario. No sabes como me "pone" que me lo pongan "complicado", bueno hasta cierto punto... Como acostumbro a hacer, vamos por partes:

1º) ¿De verdad, te "crees" que con la Manipulación no pueden controlar el Oro? Pues, bien a día de hoy y viendo la COTIZACIÓN ACTUAL, te diría que los hechos te quitan la razón al respecto... No parece que hasta ahora hayan tenido ningún problema para sujetar los precios en la dirección deseada. ¿Puedes ponerme un ejemplo de que no haya sido así? Me parece que NO...

Es más, dado que conozco los mercados de Materias Primas, te diré que no sería tan complicado "tumbar" o al menos poner en serias dificultades al Comex haciendo un EXIGIBLE FISICO de cierta consideración y esto lo viví en su momento en el Cacao... Entonces saca la siguiente CONCLUSION: No parece que a NINGUNO de los "actores" implicados, tanto los "malos" como los "buenos", les interese que el "pastel" REVIENTE y más bien conviene que siga como está. Eso SI, aplicando cuantos "maquillajes" puedan hacer falta...

2º) Dejando de lado la "deformación profesional", me tengo por un buen analista geopolítico y qué quieres que te diga... pero no veo que una "confrontación" económico-financiera auspiciada por los BRICS y cuyo objetivo fuera la eliminación del USD, fuera aceptada sin más por los EE.UU. y Occidente (OTAN). Ya sé que no gusta la alusión a la "guerra", pero es que conozco un poco bastante la Historia y ésta me dice qué pasó con la moneda del Imperio Romano, del Imperio Español, de la Francia revolucionaria, de la América revolucionaria y de la mayor parte de los países Latinoaméricanos en el Siglo XX. SI, la "constante" fue la que FUE...

No nos engañemos, todas las monedas fiduciarias acaban hundiéndose en el tiempo y es una "tontería" buscar la "causa"... ya que ésta finalmente resulta irrelevante. Lo que SI sabemos es que el Oro ha actuado SIEMPRE como "preservador" de riqueza, por tanto...

3º) NO es descartable que haya una "entente" en la "sombra" entre los diferentes actores de REFERENCIA, y no los de "relleno", para implantar ciertas medidas de represión financiera y de libertades a nivel mundial, vamos en la línea de lo que parece que sería el objetivo del llamado NOM... Esto podría devenir antes de cualquier conflicto bélico de envergadura o al contrario, es decir "provocarlo", pero limitarlo en el tiempo y de esa manera ya tendrían la "excusa" para llegar a un "consenso" que "solucionaría" los problemas mundiales... En fin, es una teoría un poco "rebuscada", pero no imposible...

Y, antes de finalizar, aprovecho para dejaros un nuevo programa de Max Keiser. Muy interesante y entretenido...

- Keiser Report en español: ¡Devuélvannos nuestro oro! (E698)- Videos de RT

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Dic 2014)

Es que cuando un mercado se compone por unas pocas manos fuertes, ellos fijan el precio que quieran. Además el oro privado respecto al estatal es no es muy significativo en cantidad.
En ese aspecto es mucho mejor la plata, ya que es un activo mucho más repartido entre la población en general y difícil manipular su precio.

Reservas de oro significativas en 2010 según wikipedia:
SPDR Gold Shares 1.210,75
ETF Securities Gold Funds 259,79
ZKB Physical Gold 195,53
COMEX Gold Trust 137,61
Julius Baer Physical Gold Fund 93,50
NewGold 47,75
Sprott Physical Gold Trust 32,27
Bullionvault 32,1 
ETFS Physical Swiss Gold Shares 27,97
GoldMoney 17,99
Unión Europea 10792,6 60,7%
Estados Unidos 8965,6 73,9%
Alemania 3747,9 71,7%
FMI 3101,3 
Italia 2701,9 68,6%
Francia 2683,8 66,1%
China 1161,6 1,6%
Suiza 1146,2 17,6%
Rusia 915,2 7,8
Japón 843,3, 3,3%
Países Bajos 674,9 59,4%
India 614,6 8,7%
B C E 555,3 31,3%

Muy interesante:
Producción mundial de oro alcanzaría récord histórico este año | Mercados | Gestion.pe
El artículo viene diciendo que la respuesta de las mineras respecto a la caída de precios ha sido aumentar la producción.
Yo creo que esto no es sostenible mucho tiempo y que cuando la producción caiga el oro tiene que dispararse, es un caso como el del petróleo.
¿Cuánto cuesta extraer una onza de oro? - Rankia
El coste de extracción es algún precio entre 900 y 1200 usd/onz dependiendo de la compañía o de la zona según las mineras.


----------



## andyy (28 Dic 2014)

Es un tema socioeconómico que no viene al caso ahora mismo, pero muestra de nuevo como le hincan el diente las grandes corporaciones llámense gestoras, administradoras o asaltadoras al gran casino monetario en el que vivimos actualmente,,,, y lo triste es que parece que van ganando la partida

Miles de chilenos se jubilan con pensiones miserables | El Nuevo Herald


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Voy a aprovechar un poco de tiempo del que dispongo para responder a tu último comentario. No sabes como me "pone" que me lo pongan "complicado", bueno hasta cierto punto... Como acostumbro a hacer, vamos por partes:
> 
> 1º) ¿De verdad, te "crees" que con la Manipulación no pueden controlar el Oro? Pues, bien a día de hoy y viendo la COTIZACIÓN ACTUAL, te diría que los hechos te quitan la razón al respecto... No parece que hasta ahora hayan tenido ningún problema para sujetar los precios en la dirección deseada. ¿Puedes ponerme un ejemplo de que no haya sido así? Me parece que NO...
> 
> ...



Boa noite, fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2014)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, tú tienes tu opinión y yo la mía, de manera que el tiempo dará o quitará "razones"...

Sin embargo, SI quiero matizar algo: Ya lo creo que un EXIGIBLE FÍSICO podría "tumbar" al Comex, aunque fuera de forma COLATERAL... Me explico: sabido es que, esporádicamente, los Bancos Centrales pueden intervenir para proteger a uno de "sus" Bancos si le vence un futuro en el Comex y no tienen Oro físico para entregar VENDIENDO PARTE DE SUS RESERVAS o si uno de "sus" bancos" tiene escasez de monedas podría poner a la venta "X" toneladas de sus reservas a una entidad extranjera que provea de esa moneda (Exchange Stabilization Fund).

Por consiguiente, un ataque ORQUESTADO contra uno o varios bancos en un Vto. del Oro y con un EXIGIBLE FISICO podría provocar un GRAN PROBLEMA en el Comex... Evidentemente, eso sólo pueden hacerlo MANOS MUY FUERTES y aquí podría entrar Gobiernos... ¿No?

En fin, ya te digo que en los mercados de Materias Primas he visto de todo y el del Oro no es tan importante en comparación con el Petróleo por dar un ejemplo válido...

Nada, esseri, seguiremos dialogando e intercambiando información, "percepciones", etc. y nos quedaremos con aquello que nos vaya convenciendo...

Y dejo un el enlace a un artículo para "complementar" algo que has comentado en tu post...

- Informe interno: EE.UU. no está preparado para resistir un ataque nuclear - RT

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2014)

teniendo en cuenta la fuente , igual podemos pensar que es información sesgada , pero la realidad es que usa no ha tenido nunca la necesidad de defender un ataque en su propio territorio de otra nación de una envergadura importante.
pero empiezo a pensar que igual la finalidad ni tan solo contempla la posibilidad de prepararse de una forma eficiente para los acontecimientos que describe el articulo,,,,

dejo otro enlace

EX FUNCIONARIA DE LA CASA BLANCA: LA GUERRA CONTRA RUSIA Y CHINA YA HA EMPEZADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Dic 2014)

http://es.investing.com/equities/barrick-gold-corp.
La minera barrick a 10. Si veo que el oro repunta es probable que me haga con esta acción además si se licua el euro quiero tener activos en dólares que estén referenciados al oro de alguna manera. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2014)

Hola, bankiero: Buena "vista" la tuya... Efectivamente, Barrick Gold Corporation parece una COMPRA CLARA... En fin, a tener en cuenta para quienes gusten de las acciones mineras y diría que tiene bastante potencial...

Dejo un gráfico de largo plazo y donde se evidencia lo que comento...

- https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=ABX

Clickar en Máx.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2014 at 22:35 ----------

Si os gusta este tipo de acciones considerar también a: AngloGold Ashanti Ltd (AU) y Newmont Mining Corporation (NEM).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Dic 2014)

La vista es a base de leer mucho este foro y mucha investigación con google así que se merecen mis gracias las personas que se pasan a opinar por estos lares o a compartir información, se aprende mucho por aqui. Saludos! :


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

Interesante...

- "Si no hay QE, la prima podría volver a los 200 puntos básicos; si hay QE, se irá a 50" - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## atom ant (29 Dic 2014)

Hola, buenos días, a las 11 comienza una votación importante en el Parlamento griego.

si alguien conoce un enlace para verla en directo, sería interesante


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Puedes buscarlo aquí...

- Canales de Televisión de Grecia - www.TVgratis.TV

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (29 Dic 2014)

Barrick Gold ha roto estos días pasados el soporte, ahora resistencia, de los $11... Hay algo ue desconocemos, tengan precaución


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Barrick Gold Corporation es interesante, pero no hay que tener "prisa" y, posiblemente, se pueda comprar bastante más abajo. Aquí depende de varios factores como el plazo al que se quiera ir, cuál puede a ser la evolución a corto plazo del par EUR/USD, evolución del precio del Oro, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

Se "preveía"...

- Grecia celebrará elecciones tras no lograr elegir a un nuevo presidente Por Reuters

¿Y qué ha hecho el Oro al recibir la noticia? NADA de NADA... Hace unos minutos bajaba un poco hasta los $1193,70. Por tanto, si una noticia tan relevante como la enlazada no lo ha movido al alza, pues no sé qué habrá que esperar...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Dic 2014)

Estos días las manos fuertes estarán de vacaciones.
Si hay grandes movimientos suele ser alguno que mueve el arbol de forma simplemente especulativa aprovechando la poca liquidez. Un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (29 Dic 2014)

Esto de Grecia puede crear un problema legal al BCE para lanzar QEs.
a ver cómo lo toman los americanos...

edición
al RTS ruso le están zumbando -4,5%


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se "preveía"...
> 
> - Grecia celebrará elecciones tras no lograr elegir a un nuevo presidente Por Reuters
> 
> ¿Y qué ha hecho el Oro al recibir la noticia? NADA de NADA... Hace unos minutos bajaba un poco hasta los $1193,70. Por tanto, si una noticia tan relevante como la enlazada no lo ha movido al alza, pues no sé qué habrá que esperar...



No sólo eso, es que ha empezado a bajar ::

Esto es un cachondeo


----------



## Katha (29 Dic 2014)

el oro durante este año el Equipo de Analisis Forex, ha dicho q ha tenido altos y bajos, pero asi el precio del oro baje su recuperación siempre es muy buena y rapida tanto asi q algunos países aun conservan muchas reservas en oro.


----------



## timi (29 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se "preveía"...
> 
> - Grecia celebrará elecciones tras no lograr elegir a un nuevo presidente Por Reuters
> 
> ¿Y qué ha hecho el Oro al recibir la noticia? NADA de NADA... Hace unos minutos bajaba un poco hasta los $1193,70. Por tanto, si una noticia tan relevante como la enlazada no lo ha movido al alza, pues no sé qué habrá que esperar...



Se puede engañar a todos poco tiempo, se puede engañar a algunos todo el tiempo, pero no se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo. 

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# bankiero: Mira, el Bund se ha disparado y marcado nuevos máximos históricos, el Euro ha caído y, por tanto, con o sin "manos fuertes" han hecho lo que "tocaba", pero en cambio el Oro ha hecho todo lo contrario a lo que hubiera sido "normal"... Tampoco es sorprendente porque el Oro sigue una tendencia BAJISTA de "libro" y ya no se utiliza por los "inversores" como valor "refugio".

# timi: Pues, ya ves para lo que le sirvió la frase a JFK... Aquellos HdP, que le pasaron "cuentas", seguro que son los "mismos" (por "pelaje" y "linaje"...) que continúan manejando los hilos del mundo.

Y hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1181,20... y las Bolsas americanas a su "bola".

Dejo un interesante enlace...

- ¡Europa, tenemos un problema! Y no, no es Grecia - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Dic 2014)

Dado que son movimientos que vienen por la fortaleza del dólar, el euro y el oro se están moviento de una forma bastante correlada pero el oro lo está haciendo mejor ya que suele recuperarse bastante en la sesión asiática, en cambio al euro le veo yéndose a paridad en un año o dos. El oro me está dando la impresión de que hace suelo y de que los 1050 usdonz que vaticinaba goldman sachs no los vamos a ver nunca. Como mucho, recorrido a la baja puede tener hasta los 900 donde ya no es rentable extraerlo. Además con el batacazo que se ha pegado el petróleo este año lo raro es que el oro no se haya ido más abajo. Un saludo! :

Enlace interesante acerca de las mineras:
http://www.fool.ca/2014/12/22/goldc...-corp-which-is-better-for-dividend-investors/
http://www.fool.ca/2014/12/29/3-reasons-to-start-a-position-in-goldcorp-inc-now/


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2014)

A continuación os dejo los últimos artículos de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: VALORES (II)

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DETERMINISMO Y MATERIALISMO (III)

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-trade-blew-oil-russia-and-brazil…-whats-next


ejem,,,,,, las mujeres y los niños primero,,,,


----------



## potranco (30 Dic 2014)

es interesante esta entrevista con un exregulador del mercado energético en la segunda parte del programa, en donde se analiza la asociación entre Arabia Saudi y USA y porqué estos últimos necesitan un precio alto del petróleo (en 12:40):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tfStzymloA

Y aunque en la actual guerra oro vs petroleo podría aparecer un intento de corregir el precio del oro, aqui se analiza la inestabilidad que ocurrió cuando en la época Nixon se cargaron el estandard oro para imponer el petrodolar:





**A Funny Thing Happened To Oil Prices When Nixon Killed The Gold Standard | Zero Hedge

ahora los precios del petróleo caerán acompañando al declive geopolítico hasta un punto de eclosión al que vamos de cabeza. China ya ha mostrado que puede reaccionar comprando petroleo a mansalva para controlar los intentos de especulación:
Mysterious Chinese Buyer Of Record Crude Oil Cargoes Revealed | Zero Hedge

Y otra señal de la caida en barrena de la brujula economica del siglo XX:

"La Reserva Federal pierde 47 toneladas de oro en Noviembre"
https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/ko...e-bank-new-york-lost-47t-of-gold-in-november/

...los custodios del oro de 36 naciones y del FMI pero se les sigue perdiendo. Ya es de guasa el asunto.


----------



## meliflua (30 Dic 2014)

Buenos días a todos, y aprovecho para deseados los mejor para lo que viene, aunque las perspectivas no sean demasiado algüeñas.

Os dejo este enlace de Bill Holter, corto pero interesante. Que saben ellos que nosotros no sabemos? SE están preparando para algo realmente gordo?

Financial Fantasy Land Continues to Prevent Collapse-Bill Holter | Greg Hunter

---------- Post added 30-dic-2014 at 12:30 ----------

Os dejo este artículo de Paul Craig Roberts, pronostico para el 2015, un análisis geopolítico bastante bueno, acertado o no solo es una predicción de lo que pudiera suceder.

The Outlook for the New Year -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2014)

Ahí os dejo unas información interesante...

- China es prestamista de Rusia, Argentina y Venezuela

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Dic 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...t-century-after-biggest-monthly-withdrawal-20 que no se os pase! saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2014)

Bueno, tampoco es tan "extraño"...

- La economía ucraniana cae un 7,5 % en 2014, el peor dato desde 2009 Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (30 Dic 2014)

Por último, pero no menos interesante, os dejo este de David Stockman, analizando esta profunda caída en las materias primas, sus causas, sus consecuencias y por qué esta caída es distinta a otras. Muy interesante.

Commodity Prices Are Cliff-Diving Due To The Fracturing Monetary Supernova—The Case Of Iron Ore | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## maragold (30 Dic 2014)

Por cierto, me ha sorprendido que en una conocida casa de subastas catalana se hayan podido conseguir a poco más de spot unas cuantas alfonsinas. No suele ser nada habitual... ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2014)

Interesante...

- LA CIA UTILIZA A HOLLYWOOD PARA UN ATAQUE DE FALSA BANDERA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## timi (31 Dic 2014)

"Peak Gold Production" Hits In 2015 | Zero Hedge

nada que no intuíais por aquí ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y que comenta quién podría estar detrás de las compras masivas de Eagles de Plata. Es un viejo "conocido"...

- Ted Butler: The Perfect Crime In The Silver Market | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2014)

Interesante artículo de Eric Toussaint...

- Rebelion. DSK, Blair, Geithner, Rubin: de la política a las finanzas

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Dic 2014)

Saudi King Abdullah Hospitalization Sends Stocks Tumbling But It's Oil That Is Suddenly Paying Attention | Zero Hedge

última hora. Rey Abdullah de Arabia Saudí hospitalizado. La bolsa se cae.


----------



## chemachu (31 Dic 2014)

Últimamente no he tenido tiempo para seguir el hilo, vengo y me encuentro con once páginas nuevas en una semana!!

Qué maravilla! A ver si me voy poniendo al día.

Gracias por la información aportada y feliz año entrante!


----------



## Kubatronik (31 Dic 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Me paso a felicitarles el Nuevo Año y a desearles lo mejor.

Por otro lado, estoy haciendo un pequeño estudio de las mineras de oro más importantes (a raíz de los comentarios de varias páginas antes, sobre Barrick y Goldcorp creo que eran).

Lo que me sorprende es que ni en los años buenos del precio del oro han conseguido financiar los nuevos proyectos a partir del flujo de caja de operaciones y han tenido que tirar principalmente de crédito y ampliaciones de capital. No me quiero precipitar con las conclusiones, pero me parece que la rentabilidad de las mineras ha sido y es bastante baja.

Por poner un ejemplo, Barrick Gold o Goldcorp no consiguen tener Free Cash Flow positivo en la mayoría de años. Han de pagar una parte de los CAPEX con financiación. Cuando han tenido que comprar otras empresas también han tirado de financiación. Si en los buenos años no han conseguido lo suficiente para financiarse, qué hemos de esperar de rentabilidad futura con rendimientos decrecientes en las minas?

Me queda confirmar que parte de esos CAPEX e inversiones realizadas faltan por ponerse a funcionar, es decir, a generar cash en el futuro.

Barrick, que es la más grande por producción (y que he mirado más), arroja los siguientes datos acumulados 2004-2013:

- Cash de operaciones: 25179 USD million
- CAPEX: 29175 USD million
- Cash en inversiones (CAPEX incluido): 37083 USD million
- Cash de operaciones financieras (deuda y ampliaciones de capital principalmente) excluyendo dividendos: 18256 USD million
- Free Cash Flow : -4000 USD million

Free Cash Flow negativo, cash financiero del mismo orden que el cash de operaciones, etc.

Qué os parece? Si no me equivoco, mucho tienen que cambiar la estructura de las mineras y el precio del oro para que éstas generen el cash necesario para mantener los negocios a flote a largo plazo.

Esto no quiere decir que las acciones no puedan subir a corto, pero a largo no veo muy claro el negocio...Si no sube el precio como mínimo a 1500 USD/oz (con las minas actuales) no veo que las mineras consigan hacer un buen negocio con flujos de caja sostenibles. Con las minas más caras necesitarán como mínimo un precio de 1700 USD/oz.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Primeramente, desearos un muy Próspero y Feliz Año 2015.

# chemachu: Gracias por los elogios y que te agradecemos tanto yo como los demás colaboradores del hilo. Evidentemente, éste es tremendamente dinámico y donde se procura dar la información más actualizada sobre aquellos temas que son de nuestro interés. Seguiremos en esta línea mientras observemos que despertamos "curiosidad" y como "alternativa" a la abundante desinformación oficial y que fomenta el analfaburrismo en que está sumida nuestra Sociedad...

# Kubatronic: Cuando enlacé el gráfico sobre Barrick Gold Corporation me fijé, así por encima la verdad, en el estado financiero de la empresa y no me gustó, pero bueno lo dejé para analizar más adelante, ya que creo que ahora NO es el momento aún de entrar en esas mineras, aunque pueden ser una oportunidad de inversión y que conviene analizar detenidamente. Kubatronik, esto es como todo: falta ver si la asunción del riesgo "compensa" la posible rentabilidad a obtener... Aunque, ahora mismo, donde veo "valor" en la RV es en las petroleras, mineras y bolsas emergentes de Europa del Este, Latinoamérica y, quizás más adelante, Asia...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2014 at 20:13 ----------

Y los MPs van a despedir el año con una sonora "hostia" y es que hace escasos minutos el Oro estaba en los $1180,50 y la Plata en los $15,578... Y es que estos "sinvergüenzas" no descansan ni durante el Fin de Año... En fin, que el "Señor" les escupa el culo y que sobre su tumba bailen un montón de grillos borrachos...


----------



## xmaniac (31 Dic 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y los MPs van a despedir el año con una sonora "hostia" y es que hace escasos minutos el Oro estaba en los $1180,50 y la Plata en los $15,578... Y es que estos "sinvergüenzas" no descansan ni durante el Fin de Año... En fin, que el "Señor" les escupa el culo y que sobre su tumba bailen un montón de grillos borrachos...



si nosotros comprásemos en dólares te tendría que dar la razón pero como resulta que compramos en euros....pues la verdad que no. yo sigo la cotización indirectamente por el precio de recompra que ofrece el andorrano por una onza y el precio de hoy es el mismo que podíamos ver en verano sin ir más lejos. ha estado completamente lateral estos seis meses, moviéndose entre los 900 y los 970 euros la onza (ahora mismo a 957€)

feliz año a todos!!


----------



## tremenk (31 Dic 2014)

me encontrado esto en 4chan de algun timo


----------



## allan smithee (31 Dic 2014)

tremenk dijo:


> me encontrado esto en 4chan de algun timo



Esto es viejo ya. Wolframio chapado en oro. A unos vascos los trincaron por estos temas.


----------



## Dev-em (31 Dic 2014)

Llegado este día , no quisiera nada más y nada menos que felicitar el año entrante 2015 a todos .

Espero sinceramente que estemos mejor dentro de un año que ahora , y por lo menos no peor , además quisiera felicitar a Fernando y los demás conforeros que hacen tan interesante el hilo con aportes tan buenos.

Por lo demás , seguid así.....


----------



## nando551 (31 Dic 2014)

Tengan ustedes un feliz y próspero 2015 .


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 Dic 2014)

Con las mineras mejor Goldcorp en cuanto a gestión que Barrick pero tambien es una acción mas cara.
Por lo demás son contracíclicas que reflejan el precio del oro. No hay mas misterio.
Mi acción favorita es Exxon pero la veo todavía cara. Pero este año puede ser una compra clara.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Antes de las "campanadas", vamos a hacer el último aporte del año...

# Dev-em: Gracias, amigo, en nombre de todos los que hacemos posible el hilo, incluido tú... Y lo hago extensible a todos aquellos que nos siguen en la "sombra".

# xmaniac: Mira, yo tengo una visión más "global" de las cosas... En lo personal, a mí me va bastante bien e incluso en la compra de los MPs suelo acercarme bastante al "timing", aunque a éste lo doy por "imposible" y me interesa más el acierto en el "promediado"... Ahora bien, yo SIEMPRE tengo presente que NO importa sólo que me vaya bien a mí, sino que me fijo muy mucho en mí entorno. ¿Por qué digo esto? Bien, si el Euro se ha devaluado aproximadamente un 12% en este año, es muy lógico que nosotros -los que estamos en la zona Euro-, no hayamos percibido apenas esa caída, pero la devaluación de una moneda "fuerte" ("teóricamente") NUNCA puede considerarse una buena noticia y es que eso significa que la Economía NO MARCHA BIEN... Bien, como yo soy un tío muy comprometido en lo social, pues estimo que uno de los males de nuestra Sociedad es que se piensa de forma muy individualizada y eso NO es nunca bueno y más si consideramos que el ser humano ha "triunfado" como especie por su "arquitectura conjunta" y no, precisamente, por su individualidad y que realmente es su "Talón de Aquilés"...

Por otro lado, ¿es la Zona de la UE la mayor compradora de Oro? Me temo MUY MUCHO que NO y sabemos que, en su mayor parte, la demanda es de los países emergentes y que pagan en la moneda de "referencia", es decir el USD y no el Euro... Por tanto, eso encarece el producto y más cuando esos países están sufriendo una fuerte devaluación de sus divisas...

En fin, la "lectura positiva" que podemos extraer y que ya hemos comentado muchas veces es que el Oro protege sobre todo de los "caprichos" y vaivenes de los mercados, situaciones económico-financieras desfavorables, etc. El mejor ejemplo lo tenemos en que el Oro que adquirimos, por ejemplo, alrededor de los 1,37 Euros -que es mí caso en mí última compra- es que no ha notado apenas el efecto de la devaluación del Euro. Esa es la mejor "prueba del algodón" que solemos razonar los "metaleros".

Que paséis una Buena Noche...


----------



## amtt (1 Ene 2015)

Feliz 2015 para todos los componentes de este foro y en especial para Fernando. haceis una labor tremenda!! Espero q sigais asi y a ver si el oro nos trae buenas noticias este año!! Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Jarel! (1 Ene 2015)

Buenos días,
Tan solo felicitar el año a todos y agradecer las aportaciones y opiniones que tanto nos iluminan y ayudan a aprender.
Por diversos motivos personales-laborales estoy sin aparecer por aquí desde hace un tiempo pero os leo desde la sombra. ;-)
Un abrazo a todos y que el 2015 sea positivo en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2015)

feliz año a todos... dejo el primer enlace del año 8:

Greek expulsion from the euro would demolish EMU&rsquo;s contagion firewall - Telegraph


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Muy interesante el aporte y cuya lectura recomiendo. Precisamente, ya hace muchos años que sigo al autor del artículo, Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, que suele escribir en "The Telegraph" y del que suelo enlazar artículos en el hilo. 

Respecto al "asunto" de Grecia, está mañana he estado leyendo diferentes artículos y voy a enlazar dos de ellos. Está claro que Grecia va a condicionar mucho a la UE en los próximos días y ya veremos si no va a desembocar en algo muchísimo más serio... Los efectos ya se han empezado a tomar en serio en los mercados bursátiles y de deuda, aparte de la continuación de la caída en el par EUR/USD y que ayer ya cerró en los 1,2098...

Me ha resultado sumamente "raro" que los MPs, especialmente el Oro, hayan tenido una respuesta muy pobre en relación a estos acontecimientos y que son más graves de los que la gente de la calle les otorga. Y es que a lo de Grecia pronto se van a sumar diferentes acontecimientos socio-políticos en España, Italia, Francia... y es que esa MIERDA del "proyecto europeo" empieza a estar seriamente cuestionado. Desde luego, como "idea" estaba bien, pero tal y como se ha aplicado ha sido un desastre, especialmente para las economías de los países denominados PIGS y lo más lamentable es que auspiciado por los políticos dirigentes de los mismos... Entre estos TRAIDORES a sus países y los rescates impuestos para rescatar a la banca alemana, y también a la francesa, ya tenemos el cocktail perfecto que nos ha llevado a esta penosa situación.

Volviendo al Oro, y según transcurran los acontecimientos, deberá valorarse su posesión, al igual que el de las divisas "confiables"... Es surrealista y totalmente absurdo que la huida hacia la "calidad" haya recaído casi exclusivamente en el Bund y el USD, aunque lo de éste último puede tener sentido en el corto plazo, pero desde luego yo lo tengo descartado por cuestiones personales y es que esa divisa de "referencia" constituye el principal problema de lo que está sucediendo en el mundo.

En fin, el 2015 no ha podido empezar con mayor "incertidumbre" y que ya se veía venir desde hace tiempo y es que la Crisis en la UE NUNCA ha dejado de remitir desde que apareció... Y eso todos lo sabemos, empezando por el mejor "barómetro": nuestros bolsillos... Aunque siempre salga algún desgraciado que dirá que estamos viviendo otra "realidad" y ahora recuerdo las recientes declaraciones del imbécil que nos "gobierna"...

- Rebelion. Democracia contra la tiranía financiera

- Los comicios que pueden cambiar a Europa | Mundo | Tiempo Argentino

Y este otro artículo también es interesante e invita a la "reflexión"...

- LAS 10 GRANDES TEORÍAS DE LA CONSPIRACIÓN DE 2014 | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Ayer los MPs sufrieron un fuerte varapalo: Oro en los $1184,10 y la Plata en los $15,695...

Os dejo un par de artículos relacionados con los MPs...

- The Gold Owner's Guide to 2015

- La producción minera de oro en China podría reducirse en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2015)

Bueno, grafico en diario del oro, no es demasiado complicado ver esa mini tendencia alcista que se ha orquestado desde mínimos. (el € nos está fastidiando un poco, pero no os vayáis a envenenar pensando que el $ está mucho mejor)

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

No se que pensar de todo lo que se publica al respecto, ya que hay de todo, así que para aislarme un poco de las posiciones externas, siempre recurro a las gráficas, que suelen plasmar o incluso anticipar movimientos, sin llenarme la cabeza de historias de todo tipo.

Podría ser un engaño de medio plazo (la mini tendencia alcista), llevamos así ya muchas semanas, y los que trabajen con oro papel, estarán bastante despistados, pero mientras, pagarán comisiones, y no sabrán si salirse o quedarse dentro a la espera de un mayor movimiento. Los que tengáis oro metal, de momento más tranquilos que un bebé chupando teta.

Por abajo hay un soporte que no sé por que motivo deberíamos perderlo, 1140$ Oz, supongo que de atacarse y perforarlo, será por una gran bajada del DOW y resto de índices bursátiles, por ese conocido efecto arrastre del primer momento.

Mantened la metralleta lista para disparar, la noticia menos pensada precipitará a la baja el DOW, y como poco ha de caer un 15% desde máximos en un primer momento, el oro podría verse arrastrado, rompería en un primer momento la línea esa roja de tendencia por abajo y buscaría el 1140$. y muy probablemente perdería los 1000$, pero no creo que por mucho tiempo a pesar de que ya hablamos de los 800 por Fibonacci hace días...lo veo muy complicado.

Esto que os cuento, puede pasar en 2 o 3 días, será algo rápido, y quién sabe hasta dónde. Sin embargo, luego el DOW podría seguir bajando, y el metal mantenerse estable e iniciar una tendencia de largo alcista (siempre el que el DOW y resto de índices inicien una bajista).

Compras espaciadas, y a pesar de parecer verlo en suelo de largo plazo, no os envenenéis. Mejor comprar en tendencia alcista, que en una bajista profunda, y quedarnos sin cash.

Por arriba, os dejo marcado con un círculo ese famoso gap de bajada que irá a cerrar en cualquier momento. Y eso ya os lo pronostiqué, no tengáis dudas de que lo cerrará.

Un saludo, feliz año nuevo, y gracias por todo vuestro trabajo compañeros.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2015)

una consulta , comentáis que el oro bajara algo , pero teniendo en cuenta que el euro también baje , no es correcto pensar que si hacemos las compras con euros mas o menos sera lo mismo ? es lo que se comenta aportaciones atras , los últimos 6 meses se ha mantenido mas o menos estable....





dejo otro enlace


EEUU desacelera su actividad petroleraEl Periodico de la Energía | El Periodico de la Energía

en linea de algunas cosas ya comentadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Quizás, paketazo te pueda dar una mejor respuesta a lo que planteas, pues él está más "puesto" en el AT. Ahora bien, pienso que es cuestión de hacer "números", pues si se alcanzan en el Oro los mínimos que hemos barajado por aquí, pero con un Euro mucho más devaluado... No sé, quizás, esperar a ver si el Euro aguanta en la zona de los 1,18, sino probablemente haya que ¿adelantar? alguna compra. Ya hace días comenté en el hilo que esa posibilidad podría producirse.

Aunque entiendo que la posesión del Oro "físico" cada vez va a resultar más interesante y sobre todo ante la eventualidad de posibles rupturas dentro de la UE... Esto último que comentó fue el principal motivo que impulsó los últimos máximos del Oro y es que entonces había un "pánico" que podría resurgir... Tampoco estoy diciendo que las mismas pautas se vayan a producir, pero la situación es muy delicada y cada cual debe valorar cómo preservar mejor su Patrimonio, aunque NUNCA apostando a un sólo activo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

La "prueba del algodón" a la que suelo referirme habitualmente...

- Gold Beat All Other World Currencies in 2014

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (1 Ene 2015)

Bom día.

La korrekzión polítika no me hará entrar en votos hipókritas de felizidá y ekilibrio kósmiko , sería ingenuo y lo sabe kualkiera por akí. Sí k deseo k este año komienze a instalarse en el sentido komún y a responder a alternativas ekilibridas a la katástrofe trilera global, una búskeda bastante komún a kienes por akí aparezen. Y me refiero a las individuales,por supuestón...pues las kolektivas , en manos de nuevas propuestas polítikutxas, o nazen ya manejadas, o se engullen...o las reventarán. El borreguerío piensa - y aktúa - en klave de lo k el presente le ponga en sus morros, kon lo k siempre respaldara medidas obsoletas, desakompasadas, sobre los síntomas y a hoxtia llevada. Desgraziadamente no es koyuntural,es estéril...y siempre será así. Y sin ese respaldo a tiempo, keda el margen individual. K este 2015 empieze a respetároslo, pues...k no es tanto pedir.

OK, a la harina...

@ paketazo

Ké kieres dezir exaktamente kon ésto ? Podrías extenderte kon klaridá,please ?

*Por arriba, os dejo marcado con un círculo ese famoso gap de bajada que irá a cerrar en cualquier momento. Y eso ya os lo pronostiqué, no tengáis dudas de que lo cerrará.*

Grazias d'antebrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Ay! "Señor" dame fuerzas... Recuerdo mucho una frase que pronunció Marco Aurelio, uno de los mejores emperadores romanos, y que decía: "La sabiduría es el arte de aceptar aquello que no puede ser cambiado, de cambiar aquello que puede ser cambiado y, sobre todo, de conocer la diferencia." Parece "complicado", pero NO lo es, aunque quizás algunos necesiten un "mapa"...

Y añado esto que también me "instruyó" mucho en lo personal:

"El sufí Bayazid dice acerca de sí mismo: De joven yo era un revolucionario y mi oración consistía en decir a Dios: "Señor, dame fuerzas para cambiar el mundo".
A medida que fui haciéndome adulto y caí en la cuenta de que me había pasado media vida sin haber logrado cambiar una sola alma, transformé la oración y comencé a decir: "Señor, dame la gracia de transformar a cuantos entran en contacto conmigo. Aunque sólo sea a mi familia y a mis amigos. Con eso me doy por satisfecho".
Ahora, que soy un viejo y tengo los días contados, he empezado a comprender lo estúpido que yo he sido. Mi única oración es la siguiente: "Señor, dame la gracia de cambiarme a mi mismo".
Si yo hubiera orado de esta modo desde el principio, no habría malgastado mi vida.
Todo el mundo piensa en cambiar a la humanidad. Casi nadie piensa en cambiarse a sí mismo." Anthony de Mello, "El canto del pájaro"

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ene 2015)

Feliz año nuevo a todos.

Os traigo a la filarmónica de Vienna, aún no han colgado el vídeo entero, para que no se nos olvide que la filarmónica de Vienna no es sólo una onza jejejeje
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXqccSaj_Ow


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2015)

Gráfico €/$ (semanal) desde 2009. Va lanzado en la caída.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

no os lo enredo más con estocásticos, ni medias móviles, pues en primera instancia el soporte se ve claro.

¿lo percutirá?, vaya, pues creo que sí, ¿por mucho?, ya no lo tengo tan claro.

*Ladrillófilo*, tengo alguna onza de oro filarmónica, y de todas las que llevo, físicamente es la que menos me gusta, parece un medallón del abuelo 

Personalmente me gustan mucho los canguros...ojo solo hablo de apariencia física, para almacenar me valen todas. jejeje

*
Esseri*, cuando hablo del gap que ha dejado el oro abierto, me refiero a que por norma general, (estadísticamente), cuando un valor cotizado, con una trayectoria de largo plazo deja en una gráfica una zona sin rellenar (ha caído o subido, desde el cierre de un día a la apertura del día siguiente), a largo plazo se cierran dichos huecos.


En el caso del oro, ha dejado un hueco dónde el círculo de la gráfica que os puse antes, y veréis como lo cierra. No soy adivino, es algo de Perogrullo , lo complicado es dar con el timming de dicho cierre. Por eso cuando compro oro, estoy convencido de que ese hueco se cerrará. Y hablo en $, que es la moneda que lo referencia, no en €. Ya que ahí si cabría mucho que discutir al respecto.

*fernando*, ¿nos quedamos con Marco Aurelio y su saber filosófico, o con Julio Cesar y su saber como político?


Un saludo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Ene 2015)

A largo plazo el oro es un caballo de carreras ganador por esto.
Recapitulemos:
El sector industrial - GOUD:EERLIJK?
Oro cotidiano:: Usos y aplicaciones del Oro | La minería en tu vida
¿Por qué vale tanto el oro? | eHow en Español
El factor más determinante en el precio del oro es la confianza en el USD como divisa refugio (debería ser el valor industrial). Aquí los mercados cometen un error pues USA tiene un 75% PIB de deuda pública y 100% PIB de deuda exterior (pública y priivada). Esa deuda sólo puede ser cancelada liquando el valor del USD.
Hoy en dia el crecimiento económico posible es cero para la mayor parte de países occidentales y para el resto tenderá a cero tambien. La crisis es prueba de ello. :fiufiu:
Los tipos de inters se mantendrn bajos en 2015
Y esto no tiene que ver con el oro pero es interesante como anécdota:
¿Por qué se toman uvas en Noche Vieja?
Lo cierto es que la gente toma uvas en fin de año pero casi nadie tiene ni tiene idea de porque existe esa costumbre ni casi nadie se lo plantea.
Los primeros que tomaban uvas lo hacían porque para ellos tenía un sentido, luego con el tiempo la costumbre se quedó pero el sentido por la que se empezó ya no existe. Esto es una moraleja de como funcionan los mercados donde casi nada parecer tener sentido.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Difícil tesitura la que propones... Por un lado, desde el punto de vista militar y político, me atrae más la figura de Julio César, "pero" -siempre suele haber un pero...- Marco Aurelio formó parte destacada de la Dinastía Antonina y que dio su mayor esplendor al Imperio Romano. Además, como gobernante fue modélico -ahí están sus "Meditaciones"- y también fue un destacado militar, aunque tuvo un gran fallo al final y fue romper con la tradición de la dinastía de olvidar el principio de herencia para acceder al Poder... Marco Aurelio nombró heredero a su hijo Cómodo y que fue uno de los peores emperadores romanos.

Probablemente, dada mi "deformación profesional", me quede más con Julio César... aunque he leído bastante y muy gratamente sobre Marco Aurelio. Por cierto, es curioso que en la Antigüedad te encuentras con grandes estadistas y en la actualidad casi todos son una MIERDA ...

Y después de leer el comentario de bankiero aprovecho para enlazar un artículo que tiene relación...

- Gold “Terrifies” the International Monetary System | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ene 2015)

Feliz 2015 a todos...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Ene 2015)

En relación al artículo del oro como divisa mala. Puede ser una divisa mala depende de para quien, para los políticos que llevan la banca central seguro que sí, pero la realidad es que todo el sistema de divisas se apoya en el oro, no creo que nadie deposite sus ahorros en una divisa de un banco central que no posea ningún oro. Por eso la divisas refugio son las que son y no otras. No es que el oro en sí sea el patrón porque ya no hay patrón oro pero la buena gestión se ha de medir en algo físico (no algo que pueda sacar uno de una impresora) y eso ha de ser el oro o cualquier cosa que pueda ser dinero pero dinero según el concepto aristotélico. 
Hablando del tema puede que el RMB chino sea una divisa de gran potencial de cara al futuro como alternativa al USD. :fiufiu:
Al euro lo descarto como alternativa porque al ser una unión monetaria tiene problemáticas que impiden que sea estable, es decir, la deflacionistas.
Aristóteles: pensamiento económico


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> En relación al artículo del oro como divisa mala. Puede ser una divisa mala depende de para quien, para los políticos que llevan la banca central seguro que sí, pero la realidad es que todo el sistema de divisas se apoya en el oro, no creo que nadie deposite sus ahorros en una divisa de un banco central que no posea ningún oro. Por eso la divisas refugio son las que son y no otras. No es que el oro en sí sea el patrón porque ya no hay patrón oro pero la buena gestión se ha de medir en algo físico (no algo que pueda sacar uno de una impresora) y eso ha de ser el oro o cualquier cosa que pueda ser dinero pero dinero según el concepto aristotélico.
> Hablando del tema puede que el RMB chino sea una divisa de gran potencial de cara al futuro como alternativa al USD. :fiufiu:
> Al euro lo descarto como alternativa porque al ser una unión monetaria tiene problemáticas que impiden que sea estable, es decir, la deflacionistas.



Muy bueno el avatar de L, muy apropiado para el hilo  
Se va a negociar un nuevo sistema monetario, los SDR´s se negocian en Octubre de 2015, y lo hacen cada algunos años, y pienso que el oro servirá para algo. Los chinos, turcos, rusos, holandeses, alemanes, etc. lo saben, mejor tener que no desde luego. 
En cuanto al euro, hay dos llegadas. Una es la paridad, y un estudio del deutsche bank lo ponía a 0.90 contra el dólar también. Lo que se ve más o menos claro es que va a seguir bajando, y el dólar subiendo. 

Podríamos hacer una tabla con algunos valores de oro y plata en dólares y pasarlos a € para hacernos una idea. Yo hice mis cálculos, y si el dólar sigue subiendo a la vez que el oro baja, aunque el euro siga su camino bajista, me saldría más rentable comprar oro más adelante que no ahora.
En cuanto a la plata no he hecho cálculos.
De todas maneras, ya os comenté que tengo el consejo de un gran analista técnico y respeto mucho su opinión (será determinante cuando él diga para mí) y cuando avise os lo chivaré, suele dar argumentos de peso. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: A propósito de tu comentario, te enlazo un muy interesante artículo de Philipp Bagus y cuya lectura aconsejo a todos quienes nos siguen. Es largo, pero muy INSTRUCTIVO... Por cierto, bankiero, ya he sugerido en muchas ocasiones lo que se comenta en ese artículo y es que el Poder de una moneda de "referencia" mundial suele sustentarse en el Poder político y militar de su país emisor. Históricamente, SIEMPRE ha sido así, de manera que de momento lo del Yuan no lo veo, aparte de que China debe mejorar MUCHÍSIMO la transparencia en materia económica, punto donde hay abundantes dudas.

- www.iefweb.org/es/finanzas/visordocumentospdf/31

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (1 Ene 2015)

Hola buenas noches, feliz año nuevo


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

Otro gap del gas natural ... 2,83


----------



## Bucanero (2 Ene 2015)

Solo dar felicitaciones a todos para el año que entra y que esperemos sea lo más positivo que se pueda dentro de como esta el mundo ahora mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Pues, la verdad, agradecerte tus buenos deseos, pero tenemos por delante un 2015 que se presenta bastante "negro", a pesar de los "cantos de sirena" del inepto que nos "gobierna". Sirva de ejemplo el artículo que enlazo y que es muy atinado. Y ¡ojo! que el debate no es el SI o NO a Syriza y Podemos, sino lo que subyace en el fondo: la deuda... Eso es lo que, verdaderamente, nos debe dar MIEDO...

- Grecia, España, Syriza y Podemos: las claves de 2015 - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Y hace escasos minutos continuaba el "hundimiento" del Euro...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

Buenos días, el Euro a $1,20 supongo que debería rebotar, o al menos estabilizarse unos días.

jihdista twitero... supongo que a estas alturas su cabeza estará separada del cuerpo
Saluttti


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Ene 2015)

Vozpópuli - Mercados financieros bajistas en 2015


----------



## Crisis Warrior (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bucanero: Pues, la verdad, agradecerte tus buenos deseos, pero tenemos por delante un 2015 que se presenta bastante "negro", a pesar de los "cantos de sirena" del inepto que nos "gobierna". Sirva de ejemplo el artículo que enlazo y que es muy atinado. Y ¡ojo! que el debate no es el SI o NO a Syriza y Podemos, sino lo que subyace en el fondo: la deuda... Eso es lo que, verdaderamente, nos debe dar MIEDO...
> 
> - Grecia, España, Syriza y Podemos: las claves de 2015 - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana
> 
> ...



Hola fernando,
Esta mañana estaba en el tren leyendo un libro y uno de los personajes de este decía "Magia es hacer que tu objetivo mire hacia una mano, cuando le vas a asestar el golpe con la otra".
Obviamente esto lo sabemos todos, pero resulta que los expoliadores tienen tantas "manos" que resulta casi imposible averiguar por donde nos vendrá el golpe.
Más tarde he entrado en el metro y por deformación profesional he buscado las cámaras de seguridad del vagón, resulta que están situadas al lado de las pantallas de televisor, hay seis pantallas en un vagón y al lado de cada una hay una cámara, seis cámaras por vagón de metro, debe ser el lugar del mundo con más cámaras por metro cuadrado.... Rápidamente uno se da cuenta de que la ubicación de estas no es casual, cuando alzas la vista para mirar la pantalla, ZAS!! ya estás cazado, tienen un primer plano perfecto de ti.
Puede que intenten desviar la atención sobre Podemos para que no hablemos de la deuda, algo casi imposible pues esta es dantesca.
Los tiros podrían ir sobre algo relacionado con la deuda, algo tan pequeño e insignificante que vaya paralelo a esta, que nos está pasando desapercibido. ¿Quién se preocupa del escorpión cuando está esquivando al elefante?

Espero que tengáis un buen año, ser buenos y seguir tan inmanipulables como siempre. Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>gold vs USDJPY inverse momentum ignition</p>&mdash; zerohedge (@zerohedge) <a href="https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/550993136148054018">enero 2, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Acerca del último post de Unai en su blog, parece que en ZH lo tienen claro. Oro bajando y USDJPY al alza


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2015)

Tanto hablar de la deuda que hemos generado, y yo jamás le he pedido un céntimo a nadie, ni banco ni persona, ni institución. Jamás he cogido un día de paro por suerte, he pagado mis impuestos, directos e indirectos, no he chupado una subvención por nada, he sido el "pringado" de turno que ha nacido para pagar y nunca para recibir. 

He obtenido una enseñanza pública hasta cierto punto (no tenía transporte gratuito, ni libros gratuitos, ni material gratuito, como la mayoría de vosotros), se me negaron becas durante mi adolescencia pues mis padres teóricamente tenían una renta que no era compatible con ello, pobres mis padres, que tuvieron que emigrar durante la autarquía para labrarse un porvenir y solo supieron traer dinero a España, y no llevárselo.

Tengo una sanidad pública de la que por suerte apenas he tenido que precisar, pero doy gracias por que siga ahí, a pesar de que los "iluminados" pretendan ir barriéndola poco a poco.

Mis abuelos han muerto en casa decrépitos y acompañados de sus hijos, que aportaron parte de sus ingresos para ofrecerles un final digno, pues cuando ya no se valían por ellos, solicitaron una "ayuda a la dependencia" que se les concedió, pero que jamás recibieron, como les sucede a la gran mayoría de luchadores en este país.

Creo que todos nosotros no hemos derrochado ni un solo euro, ahorramos todo lo que podemos, no vivimos por encima de las posibilidades de nuestro sudado salario, sabemos nuestros límites, y si una vez vamos a cenar fuera es todo un lujo...

Nuestras madres no ponían caviar en la mesa, y hacían con un pollo y algo de arroz comida para una semana, nos vestían con la ropa de los primos, e iban al hiper más barato a por la oferta.

Me agria mucho la sangre que la DEUDA que se ha generado por incompetencia de la administración, y no de los sufridores españoles de a pie, tenga que ser pagada durante décadas hipotecando el futuro de nuestros hijos, y de nuestra amada tierra.

Yo no me siento deudor de nada, y creo que muchos de vosotros tampoco, y lo que debéis, lo pagáis religiosamente.

Creo que en las cárceles de este país deberían estar casi todos los ministros y dirigentes de la "democracia" o al menos los de la última década...y no cumpliendo 6 meses, si no hasta que haya terminado de pagar esa deuda...MALDITA Y NO MERECIDA DEUDA QUE HEREDARAN NUESTROS HIJOS, PERO NO LOS SUYOS.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, da gusto pasarse por el hilo y encontrar colaboraciones tan LUCIDAS como las que acabo de leer...

# Crisis Warrior: Me ha encantado tu comentario y que la gente "reflexione" sobre lo que apuntas... Mira, a mí Podemos no es que me atraiga especialmente, aunque ahora mismo mi intención de voto va en esa dirección, pero porque estoy hasta los MISMISIMOS de estos HdP que gobiernan desde la desafortunada "Transición", no porque no fuera necesaria ésta, sino por cómo fue "articulada" y ya en aquel entonces se VENDIÓ a nuestro país... Luego tuvimos a los "fenómenos" de González y Aznar, que fueron seguidos por unos ineptos como Zapatero y Rajoy, de manera que no hay que ser ningún Einstein para "entender" lo que nos está pasando.

Es curiosa la reacción de todo el arco parlamentario contra la aparición de un -para mí- "fenómeno social" y que en definitiva es lo que es Podemos. Más adelante, ya veremos en qué deriva... Ahora bien, ¿cuál es el problema en una sociedad "democrática"? No hay ninguno, pues si no gusta no se le vota y Santas Pascuas, pero NO hay mucho MIEDO a que consigan parcela de Poder. ¿Por qué? Simplemente, muchos sinvergüenzas tendrían que dejar unas poltronas que en vez de servir a los demás, han servido para su exclusivo beneficio y, además, aprovechándose de sus "privilegios" para ROBAR y ROBAR...

Y lo que menos importa es lo que pueda "pensar" la gente de la calle, ya que ésta no suele hacerlo, pero la NECESIDAD está "obligando" a un cambio de aptitud... SI, el PROBLEMA es la DEUDA, todo lo demás son "milongas" y muy bueno tu ejemplo del escorpión y el elefante... Te lo compro: hoy la prima de riesgo española bajando fuertemente y el Bund sigue en sus máximos históricos... Está claro QUIENES están "detrás" y no somos los españolitos de a pie, tanto los que "piensan" como los que no...

# paketazo: Estupendo "retrato" de los que solemos escribir en este hilo. Mira, seguramente, tengo muchísimos más años que tú, pero mi niñez y juventud fue como reflejas. Ya en la "madurez" me dediqué a formar una familia, entrar en el "consumismo" necesario y a generar riqueza para mí país y es lo que ha hecho la clase media durante décadas.

En mi caso, me hierve la sangre cuando me "dicen" que tengo que asumir una DEUDA que yo no he contraído ni tampoco he firmado, por tanto... Es más, durante toda mí vida sólo he hecho que aportar -y mucho- vía impuestos, pero los daba por buenos mientras el Sistema "funcionaba"... Ahora la sensación que tengo es que únicamente sirven para que sigan viviendo los PARÁSITOS que "gobiernan" todo nuestro Sistema y es que, además, ya no somos "dueños" de casi NADA. Aunque, siempre quedan "pequeñas" satisfacciones y hoy, por ejemplo, les he ganado otra batalla a los "chicos" de Montoro y ya van unas cuantas... Y es que como tengas un "duro" son como "garrapatas", pero claro su "esfuerzo" lo dedican a los pequeños y para los grandes el más puro ABSENTISMO...

Mira, paketazo, la "solución" para estos GHDLGP no pasa por la cárcel... En los "extremos" aplican la mejor de las soluciones: MUERTO EL PERRO, MUERTA LA RABIA...
Y es que no merecen otra cosa, porque cuánta gente no ha perdido su empleo, su casa e incluso la vida (suicidios y "derivados"...) gracias a estos miserables. Por no hablar de qué mierda de Sociedad van a heredar nuestros hijos y tenemos la obligación ética y moral de intentar cambiarlo. Y -¡ojo!- votando en las próximas elecciones a lo que cada cual considere más oportuno para tal fin...

Saludos.


----------



## Buster (2 Ene 2015)

Para no leerme las 437 páginas: precio del oro, ¿cuál es el pronósitico de su evolución?


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2015)

*Fernandojcg* votaría al mismísimo diablo si tras 4 años de infierno regreso de nuevo a un campo listo para volver a sembrar una semilla que podrá brotar con fuerza y sin maleza que le impida ver la luz del sol. 

Somos muchos los que lo vemos y lo entendemos, pero como decía esseri creo que era el otro día, no entendía como no había una revolución social con levantamientos y casi "linchamientos" de algunos "apoltronados perpetuos".

No sé si soy más viejo o más joven que tú, supongo que la experiencia la dan los años y las vivencias, y mi niñez y juventud, no se basó en la opulencia, ni el derroche, y si algo he aprendido, es a no derrochar más de lo que tengo, y a respetar lo poco que he logrado, luchando del único modo que sé, trabajando y respetando con humildad a todo y a todos, y solo pido lo mismo hacia mi persona.

Pienso que si dejasen a esta España en las manos de nuestras amas de casa (madres y mujeres), este país sería es más afortunado de toda Europa, pues quién lleva una familia adelante con 420€ o menos, lo que haría con toda la riqueza de este bello país.

Un cordial saludo a todos, a pesar de mi impotencia verbal escrita para definir a estos parásitos energúmenos que encima tiene la osadía de decir que todo va bien y mejorando.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Si no quieres leer es tu problema, así que a otra cosa...

Y os dejo algo que os gustará...

- Perlas informativas del mes de diciembre

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 15:20 ----------

Je, je, je... paketazo, en cierta ocasión comenté en el foro que cualquiera de nuestras abuelas hubiera servido como ministra de Economía...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 15:28 ----------

Y hace escasos minutos continuaba el "arreón" al Oro ($1170,70) y al Petróleo ($56,11). También en el Euro, que anda por los 1,2029... Y el Bund perforando a lo "bestia" sus máximos históricos... ¡156,165!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tanto hablar de la deuda que hemos generado, y yo jamás le he pedido un céntimo a nadie, ni banco ni persona, ni institución. Jamás he cogido un día de paro por suerte, he pagado mis impuestos, directos e indirectos, no he chupado una subvención por nada, he sido el "pringado" de turno que ha nacido para pagar y nunca para recibir.
> 
> He obtenido una enseñanza pública hasta cierto punto (no tenía transporte gratuito, ni libros gratuitos, ni material gratuito, como la mayoría de vosotros), se me negaron becas durante mi adolescencia pues mis padres teóricamente tenían una renta que no era compatible con ello, pobres mis padres, que tuvieron que emigrar durante la autarquía para labrarse un porvenir y solo supieron traer dinero a España, y no llevárselo.
> 
> ...



Palabra de Dios. Amén. :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 18:48 ----------




Buster dijo:


> Para no leerme las 437 páginas: precio del oro, ¿cuál es el pronósitico de su evolución?



Para mí es compra clara en 2015 sobre todo si se está en euros. 
Si se está en dólares igual hay que esperar algún año más.


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

Las recomendaciones generales son de venta agresiva, pero es que el Dolar está demasiado agresivo y el AU no termina de descolgarse de los $1200, en mi opinión quizá se está gestando un suelo en esta zona.
Si pensamos que el futuro próximo es la paridad euro-dolar supongo que podemos ver esos $1000 pero de momento ahí están esos 1,20.


Y hablando de agresividad, lo del Gas Natural de libro, primero gap de escape y el gap de agotamiento de hoy... +4,5%

en fin, divagando
saludos


----------



## esseri (2 Ene 2015)

Wenas. Me eskapo 5 minutos, k estoy sekuestradísimo. Posteo entre spagetti ( se supone k de mediodía ).

Se ve el patio alterado, pero en zierto modo, no prozede, es sin duda, un faktor ambiental...pero a día de hoy, no metalera. Sin gráfikos , líneas de kolores, velas ni gaps ( y un trillón de grazias a toda esa info, faltaría piú )sólo algo de sentido komún parvulillo y kuenta'l'awela , pues kreo k puede dar zierta perspektiva . Formalmente en las antípodas ofdabiznez, ya sé...pero mal no pinta, para nada. Al lío.


El metal y tal y Paskual.

INTRO
1 Paskual = 1190 y piko Paketazos /Uñas&dientes  ( Mierdizientos Golmansátxs)
1229,05 haze un año ( es evidente k aún bajaba ) 

1192,35 máx hoy
1191,22 haze 3 meses ( en k todo se ha rekalentáo )

La piroteknia ( volatilidá de estos 3 meses -) : mínimo, 1139,46 // máximo, 1248,63 ( entre ambos, los 1190 y piko paketazos klaváos... Iwal k en el kaso anterior)

EN DÓLARES. En euros, anda en máximos anuales - sólo superado en 3 días de Marzo en un folklóriko 0,3% - y viniendo de una bajada de años - )

:::::::::::::::::::

Un par de referenzias muy signifikativas del kotarro global.

BRENT
haze hoy un año :111,150
Haze 3 meses : 90,590
Hoy : 55,560

BITKOÑO
haze hoy un año : 890,38 ( 5/01/2014)
3 meses : 351,4
Hoy : 310

Par de hoxtiax, komo par de pianos,hoygausté.

Konklusión : OK, k ésto puede dar mutxas weltas...pero a día de hoy, se perzibe una dezepzión y un negativismo k en absoluto prozede, tó lo kontrario. El oro se está mostrando ya komo una kompra pero k muy konsiderable ante la orfandá de la pastuki himbersora global. 

Es k si le diera por una subida,por leve k fuese( komo el famoso gap de paketazo,por ejemplo) , la fortaleza k podía mostrar y la respuesta y himbersora, se saldría totalmente de la media en el panorama aktual, sólo ekiparable a dólar y bund ( y haciendo la guerra por su kuenta , jugando fuera de kasa y kon árbitro y liniers porkuleando sin kompasión. Ké más kieres de tus "Oraziones" ,Baldomero ?)

Un saludo a todos...a ver si me pongo el finde kon las últimas páginas.

Wen finde.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, esta noche con más tiempo entraré en el debate que tenéis abierto sobre la posible evolución del precio del Oro.

Lo que SI es cierto es que hay "algo" que desconocemos, pero los emergentes llevan tiempo preparándose y siguen haciéndolo. Como ejemplo os traigo una noticia de lo más "exótica" -es de allí-...

- Turkish gold imports surge in November - Daily Sabah

Y yo cada día que pasa veo más "valor" en las Materias Primas, que NO todo lo que "reluce" es Oro, aunque aún hay que esperar para entrar, pero en vehículos "normales" (Fondos de Inversión, etc.)...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Ene 2015)

dónde miras el precio del gas en directo atom ant?


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

Cuando estoy realmente interesado lo sigo con mi broker pero esta página ayuda bastante a tener una buena visión general,
FINVIZ.com - Stock Screener







Saludos


----------



## allseeyingeye (2 Ene 2015)

posible nuevo guiño en los massa media al cambio del petrodólar y dinero deueda por el patrón oro con la Theron - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
:rolleye:
No "golden".. Como en la expresion "golden future"..
*
"FUTURE IS GOLD"
*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm-vBq-1T1k​


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de leer un artículo muy interesante y que merece muy mucho la pena... Evidentemente, hay aspectos del mismo en los que discrepo, pero hace una notable exposición y explica perfectamente algunos de los "juegos de Magia" que se han empleado y a los que hoy hacia referencia el conforero Crisis Warrior. Os lo enlazo a continuación:

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-30/c...e-fracturing-monetary-supernova-case-iron-ore

Hay un "indicador" que suelo seguir si tengo intención de entrar en Materias Primas o Mercados Emergentes y éste es el Bovespa (la Bolsa brasileña). Bien, hoy ha sufrido un fuerte varapalo y ha quedado en los 48.512,22 puntos y a un paso de perder los 47.094,40... Si fuera así, lo que queda por delante es un ABISMO... y estaría indicando la entrada en uno de los peores escenarios económicos.

Yo creo que el Oro va a caer hacia esa zona de los $1000/$978, aunque no sé si eso va a resultar "relevante". Me explico: si la caída va acompañada al unisono por el Euro, pues la verdad me "desmotiva" bastante y es que parece que hayan tenido en cuenta hasta ese "pequeño" detalle. También, pienso que es muy probable que veamos en breve una QE en la UE y eso, lógicamente, debería hacer bajar al Oro, vamos es lo que sabemos que ha sucedido en las anteriores QEs efectuadas por los EE.UU., por tanto cada cual debe meditar qué hacer en breve. A mí los precios actuales no me gustan, pero es que pensaba comprar más barato... Sin embargo, no sabemos cuánta caída le queda al Euro y parece que puede ser bastante. Quizás, lo más conveniente a corto plazo sea esperar a esa QE de Draghi... ¿Y vosotros que pensáis al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y yo cada día que pasa veo más "valor" en las Materias Primas, que NO todo lo que "reluce" es Oro, aunque aún hay que esperar para entrar, pero en vehículos "normales" (Fondos de Inversión, etc.)...
> 
> Saludos.



Independientemente de la divisa, el coste de extracción o producción de las materias primas está muy relacionado con el petroleo, en mi opinión es de los primeros fundamentales a estudiar a la hora de decidir rumbo

no quisiera infravalorar el potencial de las extensiones bituminosas pero, de momento el fracking están cambiando el mundo

Saludos


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de leer un artículo muy interesante y que merece muy mucho la pena... Evidentemente, hay aspectos del mismo en los que discrepo, pero hace una notable exposición y explica perfectamente algunos de los "juegos de Magia" que se han empleado y a los que hoy hacia referencia el conforero Crisis Warrior. Os lo enlazo a continuación:
> 
> - www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-30/c...e-fracturing-monetary-supernova-case-iron-ore
> 
> ...





Yo también creo en un QE y en bajadas en el oro en los próximos años. Mientras no hay inflación, el oro se puede ir un 30% mas abajo.

El momento del oro no se producirá mientras se este desplegando la estrategia monetaria. Vendrá después, yo soy de los que piensan en una gran hiperinflación porque no han encontrado el grial de enchufar dinero desde la nada sin que pase nada.

Lo que no me gusta nada al respecto de oro es el hecho de que los países sin futuro y mas amenazantes al orden mundial, están atiborrados de oro. Usa no va a permitir que el oro se revalorice mucho para que se beneficien sus enemigos. Usar ese termino es un exceso por mi parte ya que ni le duran ni un asalto a los usanos que además intuyo que están escocidos por el ademán de estos países en un burdo intento de crear instituciones al margen del orden mundial. Vamos que siendo unos pringados se han atrevido a sacar los pies del tiesto y encima con un tono descortés y elevado.


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de leer un artículo muy interesante y que merece muy mucho la pena... Evidentemente, hay aspectos del mismo en los que discrepo, pero hace una notable exposición y explica perfectamente algunos de los "juegos de Magia" que se han empleado y a los que hoy hacia referencia el conforero Crisis Warrior. Os lo enlazo a continuación:
> 
> - www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-30/c...e-fracturing-monetary-supernova-case-iron-ore
> 
> ...



Más impresión de toda la vida era subidón del oro, salvo en los últimos años. ::

Yo me fijaría en que hay quien no deja de comprar y no se deja engañar por los índices de intercambio de papeles, ni los yenes con revalorización ni los rublos con devaluación. Por el cambio del dólar ya nadie se puede guíar por que es del todo ilógico lo que lleva pasando desde dec-2012.

.


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sin embargo, no sabemos cuánta caída le queda al Euro y parece que puede ser bastante. Quizás, lo más conveniente a corto plazo sea esperar a esa QE de Draghi... ¿Y vosotros que pensáis al respecto?
> 
> Saludos.



No creo que la noticia en si cause demasiado impacto, en mi opinión estaría bastante descontada.

Vaya tela Brazil... habrá que echarle un ojo


----------



## trunx (2 Ene 2015)

Ante todo saludos a todos los foreros de este hilo, y sobre todo a tí Fernando por todo el trabajo que haces.
A estas alturas de la partida, con todos los problemas geopolíticos y economicos que hay y que se esperan en todo el mundo, buscar suelos en el precio, creo que es muy peligroso a no ser que tengas 3/4 partes de la posición mínimo ya tomada.
Es preferible entrar un año pronto, que un dia tarde, y más en metales preciosos, -el último peldaño de la pirámide de Exter-, y el último euro que lo "gane" otro.


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Independientemente de la divisa, el coste de extracción o producción de las materias primas está muy relacionado con el petroleo, en mi opinión es de los primeros fundamentales a estudiar a la hora de decidir rumbo
> 
> no quisiera infravalorar el potencial de las extensiones bituminosas pero, de momento el fracking están cambiando el mundo
> 
> Saludos



Desde luego que el barril de petróleo y la onza de oro siempre han estado relacionados, pero tanto el precio del barril como el del oro, como que las bolsas estén en máximos para mí son situaciones excepcionales y anómalas, el miedito al crack se huele ya en los bonos con interés negativo por ejemplo.

Que no nos pase na, pero que si nos pasa nos pille al menos con oro y no con acciones, bonos basura, etc.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# atom ant: Económicamente, el fracking es un FRACASO y NO es sostenible. Al menos, eso es lo que indican los medios americanos que suelo leer. ¿Tienes "idea" del desempleo que se va a crear en ese sector en los EE.UU.? Pues, ya tienes una "pista"...

# Janus: Yo creo en una caída del Oro y más pronto que tarde... Ahora bien, ni mucho menos me he planteado que tenga una duración de "años". Tienes que considerar algo para mí muy relevante y es que hay un total desacople en el ratio Oro vs Petróleo y eso está indicando "algo"... pero la cuestión es darle una "interpretación" y que, la verdad, yo no me atrevo a hacer. Faltan todavía más "datos"...

Lo que comentas sobre la Hiperinflación es lo más "previsible" y es que está impresión "desenfrenada" sólo puede conducir a la misma, aunque me imagino que aún le queda tiempo en llegar a Occidente, pero en muchos países emergentes ya la están conociendo...

Janus, es lógico que haya países que quieran sustraerse del liderazgo del USD como divisa de reserva mundial. Vamos, si yo produzco algo útil y necesario, lo normal es que en la transacción reciba su equivalente y no un "papel" que sólo está respaldado por portaaviones... Y SI, los EE.UU. tienen el mayor potencial militar mundial, pero hoy en día hacer "pupa" lo pueden hacer muchos países y algunos MUCHA... y que es el caso de Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2015)

*Fernandojcg* la jugada maestra es la siguiente:

Buscamos entrada corta en el S&P referenciado en $, abrimos posición con un 20% sobre la zona de 2100 puntos, rota al alza y de darse, metemos otro 20% en la zona de 2300 puntos del S&P siempre en $, y nos olvidamos rolando el derivado que hayamos elegido llegado el vencimiento, con cfd o etf no es necesario.

Todo lo que sube baja, pero no todo lo que baja sube, el índice, se caerá, olvídate de que lo aguanten artificialmente, se irá al carajo como ha pasado siempre, y como seguirá pasando.

Siguiente paso, cuando acumulemos un buen % por la bajada del índice americano, y por la diferencial con el €, cerramos el segundo 20% abierto por encima de 2300 puntos. Y compramos oro físico, por las teóricas cotas inferiores a 1000$ OZ.

Si el S&P sigue la bajista, y retorna a la zona de 1500 puntos o menos...que volverá, es solo cuestión de cuando, cerramos el segundo corto abierto en 2100 puntos, y compramos oro en al inferior Fibonacci por debajo de 800$ Oz.

No hay más, con eso habrás convertido un 40% de tu capital inversor en un 200% o más, con la seguridad añadida de tenerlo en una caja de caudales y no en un banco "quiebra-dizo".

Pero como todo esto que te he contado es lo evidente, alguno de los parámetros del algoritmo no se cumplirá, y hará que por consiguiente todo lo demás quede descartado en su totalidad o en gran parte.

Mi opinión personal es que compres todo el oro/"plata" físico que puedas, poco a poco (2 o 3 años vista como poco) por debajo de 1200$/si se deja, independientemente del cambio con el €.

Ya nos solemos equivocar jugando con un solo subyacente, como para añadirle al precio del oro la especulación de la divisa...yo aun que me "joda", trato de pensar solo en $ cuando hablo del oro.

No nos olvidemos que esto es solo un refugio de valor, para especular ya tenemos otros inventos como el casino, las quinielas, los derivados, y la política

Buen rebote hoy en el metal amarillo, y el €/$ en la base del canal de largo plazo, veremos hasta dónde lo dejan bajar...aquí también se intervendrá, no os preocupéis, los USA no quieren perder competitividad respecto al €, y un $ a 0,80€ como se dice por ahí, no interesa a los reyes de las barras y estrellas.

no nos olvidemos que hace 3 telediarios en Europa las primas de riesgo de los PIIGS estaban por las nubes, bancos como IRE, RBS, NBG, Espirito Santo etc, quebrados o a punto, y rescatados, así como el lio de las cajas de ahorros en España...¿y el Euro se descojono?, NO...¿y ahora se va a descojonar por menos?...no se, pero no os precipitéis ni os dejéis engatusar por lo que os cuentan

Gracias por seguir aportando caballeros.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ene 2015)

Yo no soy de los mejores analistas de este foro, ni siquiera me considero un buen analista, pero una cosa que hasta yo se es que el USD ahora mismo es una burbuja.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, de nuevo... Bueno, se ha cruzado mí último comentario con varios de los vuestros, así que voy a por ellos.

# atom ant: Je,je,je... al final te voy a pasar mis "honorarios"... Mira, si comparas el RTSI (la Bolsa rusa) con el Bovespa, verás que están siguiendo un mismo "patrón", aunque la Bolsa rusa va más adelantada, pero por algo obvio y es que NO interesa que el Bovespa se derrumbe ahora mismo, pero la tendencia es la que ES...

# trunxt: Gracias por los elogios, pero este hilo me distrae mucho y te diré algo: hablo mejor que escribo y es difícil encontrar "contrapartida" en la vida cotidiana, así que al menos por aquí encuentro gente "razonable" con la que poder dialogar amigablemente.
Respecto a los MPs, pues siendo "metalero" convencido está claro que ando bastante "servido", así que tampoco tengo ninguna "prisa" en incrementar posiciones y ahora estoy más por la labor de "diversificar" un poco más. Sin embargo, para quienes vayan "cortos" de MPs "físicos" los precios actuales pueden ser excelentes y más si se adquieren como lo que son: "seguro" y "reserva de valor".

# Vidar: Un abrazo, amigo... Y bueno ya ves que mis comentarios van más o menos en la misma línea que la tuya.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 22:41 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Es obvio lo que comentas y a priori parece una "apuesta" muy segura, pero me parece que los derivados ya forman parte de mí pasado, aunque nunca se puede decir "jamás", pero NO, ya sudé demasiada "tinta negra" con ellos... Ahora me fijo más en lo "tangible", aunque sean CHF o NOK... Como comentaba, yo hace muchos años que soy "metalero" y voy bien "servido", de manera que si puedo acumular lo haré, pero a mejor precio que el actual y sino seguiré con la Plata que es la que me "seduce". En esto debo ser "lunático" -que lo soy...-, porque siempre he tenido más vista en el Oro que en la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (2 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay un "indicador" que suelo seguir si tengo intención de entrar en Materias Primas o Mercados Emergentes y éste es el Bovespa (la Bolsa brasileña). Bien, hoy ha sufrido un fuerte varapalo y ha quedado en los 48.512,22 puntos y a un paso de perder los 47.094,40... Si fuera así, lo que queda por delante es un ABISMO... y estaría indicando la entrada en uno de los peores escenarios económicos.



Esta vez no se me ha ido la pinza, jejej, estábamos hablando de Brazil pero ahora que lo dices parece interesante comparar los gráficos del bovespa con el RTS ...

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 23:00 ----------

aing... ayer prometí una noche salvamedelux y me estoy buscando un problema aquí divagando con Uds.

Mañana les leo y seguimos con el análisis de situación
Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Je, je, je.. Que vaya de gusto... ¡Ah! te dejo algo interesante para mañana: mira el BIST 100 (la Bolsa turca), que está en MAXIMOS y luego busca el par TRY (Lira turca)/USD y verás cómo los mercados están totalmente "rotos" y "alocados"... La que se "avecina" ya veremos si no hace "petar" el mundo que conocemos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Un informe de la CIA, de 2000, predijo cómo sería el mundo en el 2015 - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de leer un artículo muy interesante y que merece muy mucho la pena... Evidentemente, hay aspectos del mismo en los que discrepo, pero hace una notable exposición y explica perfectamente algunos de los "juegos de Magia" que se han empleado y a los que hoy hacia referencia el conforero Crisis Warrior. Os lo enlazo a continuación:
> 
> - Commodity Prices Are Cliff-Diving Due To The Fracturing Monetary Supernova - The Case Of Iron Ore | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




personalmente estoy llegando a la cantidad que tenia en mente tener en mp , ya se que ha sido un poco precipitada mi entrada y no he seguido algunos consejos vuestros , como comprar poco a poco para promediar , pero solo el tiempo dirá si me he equivocado
En 2006 hice la compra de papel moneda mas importante de mi vida , me hipoteque , y este 2014 he vendido ese " papel moneda" y además he comprado mp. Cuando me hipoteque tuve la sensación de cagarla , pero visto con perspectiva , no hice para nada un mal negocio. En mi caso esperare un par de meses y efectuare mi ultima compra en mp , y dependiendo del precio lo avanzo o lo atraso..... o compro mas.
mi siguiente asignatura es bolsa , pero después de un crask importante...
mi fijación es ver en la cuenta un numero pequeño , con pocos 0 y olvidarme de que tengo lo otro
estos años he aprendido que necesito muyyyyy poco para vivir , soy capaz de producir un 60-70 % de los alimentos que necesito
la luz , la he reducido a mínimos necesarios para que aguante el matrimonio y el agua , recojo agua de lluvia , para todo menos para beber ,,,, calefacción , a leña , se gasta MUY poco.
digamos que estoy "preparado" para algunos escenarios que podemos tener en pocos años. Si no se producen y continuo con mis fuentes de ingresos intactas , pues acumulare en lo que sea , pero no pienso cambiar mi modo de vida a no ser que la salud me falle.
esta crisis me ha enseñado muchas cosas , como disfrutar de lo que realmente importa y si disfrutando de lo que realmente importa llego a los 55-60 , me jubilo y me dedicare al 100% a mis tomates,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Interesante lo que nos cuentas y a mí, en muchas ocasiones, me resultan más interesantes las vivencias y "percepciones" de la gente que lo que me puedan "transmitir" las informaciones "oficiales", "analistas", pseudo-políticos, etc.

Realmente, la compra de una vivienda NUNCA se puede considerar un mal negocio y es que en algún sitio hay que vivir... El quid de la cuestión es mucho más simple: qué vamos a comprar, sobre todo el precio -nunca sobrevalorado...- y si en principio contamos con las posibilidades -relativas- de poder pagarlo. En lo personal, puedo decir que uno de mis mejores negocios ha sido la compra de mi vivienda.

Aquí damos nuestras particulares "percepciones" y después cada cual tiene que valorar los pros y los contras, así que si uno decide o no comprar MPs debe ser siempre una decisión PROPIA, bien meditada y nunca condicionada... Y dentro de lo que comento incluyo el "momento" para su adquisición. La vida puede ser sencilla si tenemos claro quiénes somos, a qué podemos acceder y cómo conseguirlo.

Amigo, la Bolsa va a tener una corrección fuerte e imagino que durante este año, pero nada comparable al Crack que vendrá y entonces lo mejor será no tener nada ahí y luego, cuando se produzca, habrá que tener los suficientes "huevos" para entrar y es que la mierda va a llegarle al cuello a muchos y no hablo, precisamente, de los "pequeños" y es que éstos no cuentan para nada...

Suerte y Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2015)

*timi* con los metales es complicado equivocarse, siempre que no busques especular con ellos, en plan compro a 1200, vendo a 1300, recompro a 1100, revendo a 1200, en plazos cortos de tiempo.

Tener metal acumulado es tener riqueza económica, y no hay más vuelta que darle, no la conviertas en dinero, piensa solo en onzas.

Tienes 30 onzas de oro por ejemplo, no pienses en $ o € etc. 30 onzas que ni suben ni bajan, son y serán 30 onzas, hoy, y dentro de 50 años.

Equivocarse, es comprar a 1800$ Oz, y venderlo a 1000$ Oz...pero eso solo te pasará si compras con el dinero que necesitarás para vivir, y no para ahorrar tipo "cigarra Vs hormiga"

En cuanto a la compra de vivienda, como dice *fernandojcg*, no es nunca mala inversión, sobre todo si es para vivir tu y los tuyos, y no te has hipotecado por encima de tus posibilidades. 

El problema surge como en todo en esta vida, el egoísmo humano no conoce límites, y pretende comprar 10 viviendas teniendo solo el dinero para media, y tratar de revender esas 10 viviendas por el doble de lo que le costaron...como no lo logra, se conforma con el 50%...pero como cuesta mucho y los bancos aprietan, lo baja al 10% de beneficio...y finalmente, todos sabemos como termina la película, a pesar de que a muchos el final no les cogiera, el desenlace estaba cantado.

La próxima semana va a estar bonita, veremos si los índices S&P pueden retornar a máximos, el €/$ logra mantenerse sobre ese suelo sin perderlo , y el oro puede recuperar los 1200 $/Oz.

Por otra parte como os dije hace unas semanas, no quitéis ojo del petróleo, yo no tenía pensado entrar en ningún derivado este 2015, sin embargo como vea el oro negro por la cota de los 45$, me va a costar no meterle algo...poca cosa, 2000€ o 3000€, para ver como evoluciona durante el primer semestre.

Me hace gracia que hablen de una caída orquestada...que si Arabia, que si USA para "joder" a Rusia, que si la desaceleración Europeo asiática...pamplinas, esto es un ataque especulativo en toda regla una vez más. Pienso que los "grandes" fondos, necesitaban cubrir balances, se posicionaron cortos en petróleo allá por los 100$, y cuando llegue el momento, no sé si a 50$, 40$ o 20$ abrirán largos como locos y lo llevarán de nuevo a dónde quieran.

Con el metal podría suceder algo similar, pero dada la descoordinación que hay con el petróleo, parece que de momento están entretenidos con el oro negro.

Como dice Fernando y algunos más por aquí, esto está "finiquitado", es solo cuestión de saber el cuando y por dónde empezará a saltar la liebre. nunca tanta especulación hubo en este mundo, y toda especulación llevada al límite termina con la propia especulación..."*The big hot potato*" ... término que se me acaba de ocurrir para acuñar la que nos espera, aun que espero no llegar a verlo, me va a costar.

Buen fin de semana caballeros...por cierto, ¿Dónde están las áureas damas? ;-)


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

Hola buenos días...
leyendo que el departamento correspondiente de EEUU ya está dando permisos a empresas para que exporten petroleo ultraligero (esquistos).. estoy bastante desconcertado con la panacea bituminosa que muestran ante nuestros ojos.

Con una energía barata y la inyección de dinero que supondrán las ingentes reservas* de las naciones petroleras se podría pensar en una recuperación, sobre todo de países sin recursos energéticos.

Con este panorama (fugaz) que planteo el oro las pasaría muy putas y daría oportunidades de compra física impensables ahora mismo.

Saludos

* Oro incluido
---------- Post added 03-ene-2015 at 11:50 ----------

The oil crash: Predicciones 2015 (blog Capital Bolsa)

Petrobras


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

gracias Fernando por tus consejos , no soy para nada un especulador en nada , solo me interesa conservar en lo máximo posible lo que he conseguido con el sudor de mi frente yo y mi mujer. Tengo claro que el dinero es para disfrutar , el quit de la cuestión es elegir CUANDO disfrutarlo . Estoy en una época buena de mi vida , yo y mi mujer , y es el momento de pensar en el futuro. Prefiero tener una vida austera durante 15 años mas y luego poder disfrutar de una vida austera por la cara. Seria muy fácil ahora poder comprar coches de gama alta , viajes y demás cosas , pero prefiero disfrutar de otras cosas que son mas austeras y que me permitirán vivir de forma austera mas tiempo.
El tema de la bolsa es mas de lo mismo , pero como puedes comprobar he rellenado otros menesteres antes de llegar a esta tesitura.
El tema del oro y plata , me esta marcando un poco , he empezado a mirar monedas del mundo y es un tema apasionante,,, no me costaría mucho aficionarme a la numismática ,,,, el otro día se lo comente a mi mujer y la mirada no fue de muchos amigos ,,, jeje , me ha costado lo mío convencerla del tema del oro y la plata,,, pero bueno , así es la vida , no siempre lo que uno piensa es lo que piensa la otra media naranja,,,, seguro que fue por esto que se invento el matrimonio,,, para mantener el equilibrio y tal.

Pero como el saber no ocupa lugar , yo voy mirando monedas del mundo,,,, jejejeje


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

Comparto el objetivo de retirarnos lo antes posible a cuidar nuestros tomates y disfrutar de la vida, por eso mismo en mi opinión merece la pena correr algún riesgo medido, Cada año que "gane" es un verdadero tesoro.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Se ha de vivir la vida y "punto"... pero hay muchas formas de hacerlo. Se puede ser austero y vivir bien, siempre que se tenga salud y trabajo. Luego, siempre hay momentos en los que las cosas suelen ir bien, de manera que podemos elegir ser "cigarras" o "hormigas"... Normalmente, en el largo plazo, a éstas últimas suele irles mucho mejor. Yo mismo tengo un utilitario y nunca he tenido un coche de alta gama, pero porque a un vehículo sólo le pido que me lleve y que tenga unos mínimos en el equipamiento de seguridad. El "lujo" lo elijo yo y, por ejemplo, no tengo ningún problema en pagar un buen whisky, vino o algo que pueda saborear...

timi, las mujeres de hoy son "paranormales" en muchos aspectos y, por favor, no me toméis por "machista", ya que no lo soy... En el Ejército aprendí a ser "autosuficiente", claro que menos en una cosa y ya me entendéis... En otras generaciones, las mujeres eran las primeras en fomentar el ahorro mediante MPs y es que vivieron situaciones extremas y que las de hoy no tendrían ni pajolera idea de cómo afrontar, especialmente las más "pijas"... Tengo amigos "metaleros" que tienen el mismo "problema" con respecto a sus parejas vs MPs. Eso es como en todo: ni puto caso y un cabeza de familia como "Dios" manda tiene que pensar en el bienestar de ésta en el ahora y en el mañana. 

Mira, timi, si tienes el "gusanillo" de la Numismatica, pero por ciertos "condicionantes" no te atreves a iniciarte, al menos podrías comprar un Columnario, que es un pedazo de Historia y no te hará ningún "roto" en tu economía, aparte de que siempre podrás venderlo y no creo que fueras a perder dinero, pero vamos, en principio, el numismatico aficionado es un coleccionista...

# atom ant: Hace algunos meses te dije dónde creía que iba a irse el Euro y estamos AHI ya... ¿No? Bien, ahora no tengo tan claro si los 1,18 pueden aguantar, así que si el Euro persiste en su caída pues va a dar lo mismo que el Oro toque los $1000... Por consiguiente, hoy compraré un poco de Oro como maniobra "defensiva" y que servirá para acumular, aunque sea de forma muy mínima...

En otros tiempos, atom ant, no hubiera descartado ver precios mucho más bajos en el Oro, pero ya sabes que no le doy mucha "cuerda" al Sistema, vamos unos pocos años más y, la verdad, muy pocos... Ojalá vaya "desencaminado". Así que cada cual empiece a moverse de la "foto"...

# paketazo: ¿Por qué crees que digo que pienso entrar en Materias Primas y Mercados Emergentes? NO, no lo haré vía derivados y ya te he explicado el motivo, pero tomaré vehículos más tradicionales como acciones en petroleras y mineras, aparte de Indices emergentes. Tampoco mucha "pasta", pero para "moverla" y que aporte algún "duro" extra... Ultimamente, estoy pecando de ser excesivamente conservador.

paketazo, "algo" hay en la caída del Petróleo y sus repercusiones en Rusia, Venezuela e Irán... Luego, hay que ver el destrozo que está efectuando la fortaleza del USD en las Materias Primas y los países emergentes. Aparte de que "colateralmente" eso está impidiendo el colapso de las economías de Occidente. Vamos, cualquiera que esté "puesto" en Geopolítica lo ve bastante CLARO. Que luego haya mucha especulación "alimentada" alrededor de todo ello, pues tampoco te lo voy a negar, pero lo que es EVIDENTE es lo primero que te he apuntado.

Y vamos a dejar un par de interesantes artículos...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-02/5y-german-bond-yield-goes-negative-first-time-ever

- www.bullionvault.com/gold-news/russia-gold-122920141

Saludos cordiales.

¡Ah! paketazo, SI que hay mujeres "áureas" que nos leen, aunque no suelen postear y rara vez muestran su presencia, aunque con la notable excepción de la conforera lamadama, pero no suele postear en este hilo...


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2015)

Veo que andáis mirando petroleras para posicionaros cara el 2015 y una posible recuperación del petróleo. Os comentaré como lo veo yo por si os sirve de algo.

1º estamos en tendencia alcista americana, ved valores como Exxon, Chevron, por ejemplo, muy cerca de máximos y condicionantes similares a Petrobras, Galp y otras muchas que están cerca o en mínimos de años... ¿por qué?...¿qué sucederá con las que ahora parecen compra clara al estar en mínimos o cerca (Petrobras, GALP, BP...), si los índices tienen una severa corrección?

La respuesta es clara, si no han rebotado aún, caerán más. Una de mis últimas incursiones bursátiles antes de entrar en Oro, fueron con Portugal Telecom, parecía improbable que perdiera los 3$, la coyuntura de las telecos era decente, su floreciente fusión con OI Brasil abría un mercado inmenso...luego surgió lo de que era acreedora del Banco Espirito Santo y demás mierda...ahí la tenéis por debajo del €, sin ganas de recuperar. 

Si queréis entrar en una petrolera con riesgo limitado, no busquéis la que más ha bajado, buscad el grupo de las que menos han caído, no doblarán vuestro capital, pero al menos no lo expondréis tanto como jugando con una empresa que podría tener serios problemas de liquidez...otra cosa es si solo buscáis un rebote puntual...que lograreis una de cada 10 veces ya os lo anticipo, a pesar de que no hagáis caso como no lo hice yo cuando era más joven.

Una cosa es comprar oro, y otra comprar acciones de una minera, una cosa es comprar petróleo, y otra muy diferente comprar acciones de una petrolera, jamás recomendaré a nadie comprar bolsa en un techo de ciclo de largo plazo...¿estamos en techo de L/P?, aparentemente es posible, por eso, si se entra en bolsa, se corre el riesgo de quedar pillado durante años, y eso es algo muy sangrante, sobre todo con una inversión fuerte y seria de vuestro capital.

*Fernando* no puedo quitarte razón, pero entiende que los índices, los mueven las grandes multinacionales, Blackrock , state Street global, JPM, Allianz...si ellos mañana quieren poner el oro a 400$ Oz lo harán, y no para "joder" a nadie, solo lo harán para beneficiarse ellos. Quizá lo de Rusia, Venezuela etc...podría ser un beneficio colateral, orquestado desde dentro, ya que política y dinero van siempre de la manita.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: En la Bolsa casi siempre me comporté como un "fundamentalista" y siempre apliqué el análisis pertinente a esos efectos, de manera que por ese lado tengo muy claro lo que tengo que hacer, pero ya he indicado que NO es el momento... Éste puede llegar cuando haya una severa corrección en los mercados americanos y que tampoco creo que tarde mucho en llegar, quizás más avanzado el año, en fin ya se verá...

De momento, estoy moviendo de nuevo parte de mis Planes de Pensiones hacia la RV americana y es que creo que ésta seguirá mostrándose "fuerte"... En cualquier caso, no tengo pensado más que arañar un plus de rentabilidad y, por tanto, lo más normal será que estén muy poco tiempo posicionados ahí.

Está claro, paketazo, que lo que comentas es cierto, pero en lo que está sucediendo ahora hay mucho de "Geopolítica" y el "brazo armado" utilizado ha sido el financiero, por tanto ambos tenemos razón, pero la principal finalidad ha sido el "estrangulamiento" que está aplicando la política de Washington, aunque está claro que para eso se necesitaba "pasta" y para conseguirla han acudido a los de SIEMPRE...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

Petrobras es la petrolera estatal brasileña y como poco tiene la concesión de toda la cuenca del Amazonas..., creo que voy a operar con el soporte y la noticia que señalo en el anterior post, lo haré con acciones por si me quedo pillado hasta que explote la burbuja del fracking.

saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ene 2015)

atom ant, estoy desde el móvil... Busca en gurusblog hay un articulo reciente de petrobras. Estan ahogados con una enorme deuda en dólares.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Petrobras está en mí "lista", pero de qué soporte me hablas... NO tiene ninguno hasta los 7 y de acuerdo a la cotización de la compañía en la Bolsa de Sao Paulo... Si quieres entrar vía Latibex busca el precio comparable y ese "7", aproximadamente, debería estar un 20% por debajo del precio actual en Latibex... La verdad, es que éste no lo sigo últimamente.

Saludos.

# Ladrillófilo: Casi todas las grandes compañías están ahogadas en deuda, por tanto Petrobras no es la "excepción"... Ahora bien, sus recursos en Petróleo son enormes y eso le da un gran potencial futuro. El problema ahora mismo en Petrobras es la corruptela en que se haya sumida y que se ha acabado destapando... Eso, junto a la caída del Crudo, es lo que está penalizando a la compañía.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

Gracias ladrillófilo, hay que estudiarlo bien

Mi rubia preferida del cine: Naomi Watts en King Kong.
... una preciosa moneda de oro por la que todos luchan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfMYsSXjP1Q


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Petrobras es la petrolera estatal brasileña y como poco tiene la concesión de toda la cuenca del Amazonas..., creo que voy a operar con el soporte y la noticia que señalo en el anterior post, lo haré con acciones por si me quedo pillado hasta que explote la burbuja del fracking.
> 
> saludos



No apoyaré ni negaré tu decisión, solo te diré que compares los estados contables de los últimos dos años por ejemplo, entre Petrobras y Exxon por ejemplo.

No hablo de petróleo, solo hablo de números.

Por otra parte, cuando inviertas en países con "incertidumbres" políticas, aplícalo al algoritmo de riesgo/beneficio en el % que consideres oportuno, pero no olvides aplicarlo.

Recuerda hace dos días lo que sucedió con Repsol YPF y la amada tierra del tango.

Al final el petróleo no es de Petrobras, es de "los de siempre".

Suerte con tu decisión, medítala bien, y hagas lo que hagas cabeza y suerte...sobre todo cabeza.

*atom ant*, ese oro es una "mala" inversión de largo plazo, sin embargo quién no perdería la cabeza en el juego.

pero este krugerrand sudafricano...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbFwasoFgbc



Un saludo


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

PBR es petrobras en la bolsa de NY, a $6,76
p.ej el otro día que operé con gazprom, era en alemania

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> PBR es petrobras en la bolsa de NY, a $6,76
> p.ej el otro día que operé con gazprom, era en alemania
> 
> saludos



Me acabo de mirar la cotización de Petrobras en New York y los niveles que yo comento se corresponden allí con los $6,30... pero vamos si el Bovespa se viene abajo y con el Petróleo "acompañando", pues ese precio puede verse bastante perforado hacia abajo. Yo para "entrar", tendría que ver primero un suelo creíble en el Bovespa y en el Crudo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

Joer, probablemente hemos llegado tarde porque hoy publicaban las dichosas cuentas...

en cualquier caso confío en que ese petroleo barato va a ayudar a evitar la paridad EUR-USD en los próximos meses, si operase con PBR probablemente lo haría en euros en el mercado nacional... y además ahorro comisiones.

a otra cosa, mariposa.

umm...stoy pensando en una eagle americana pero son todas como rubio de bote...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Joer, probablemente hemos llegado tarde porque hoy publicaban las dichosas cuentas...
> 
> en cualquier caso confío en que ese petroleo barato va a ayudar a evitar la paridad EUR-USD en los próximos meses, si operase con PBR probablemente lo haría en euros en el mercado nacional... y además ahorro comisiones.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Naomi Watts, Charlize Theron, una eagle "rubia de bote"... Pues, ante la duda y la "imposibilidad", siempre te quedará un adorable "peluche" que has dejado "aparcado"... el ¡King Kong! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Fuera de bromas, acabo de leer un extraordinario artículo y que os enlazo...

- El estallido de la burbuja del fracking acelerará la deflación global, el colapso del petróleo y del sistema financiero

# paketazo: ¿No te da la impresión de que lo están "provocando" deliberadamente?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Ene 2015)

2016... la singularidad


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

mi impresión , que puede ser totalmente errónea , es que existe un problema gordo ,el cambio climático , acompañado del ya conocido problema y no menos importante de agotamiento de recursos naturales . Las elites son muy conscientes de ello , y van posicionando sus piezas en el ajedrez de tal forma que no se llegue al jaque mate , no les interesa , ya que terminaría la partida , se trata de dejar al oponente con las mínimas piezas posibles y arrinconado...::

---------- Post added 03-ene-2015 at 20:34 ----------

unapregunta , esta moneda 

Kennedy half dollar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kennedy half dollar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

alguien sabe que pesa?

no encuentro su peso. gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: NO, no creo que las cosas vayan por el camino que planteas... Vamos a ver, el cambio climático es EVIDENTE y yo trabajo habitualmente casi pegado a un Parque Natural y donde se conjugan mar y montaña. Bien, con el paso de los años, he podido constatar cómo la mar está experimentando grandes cambios y lo mismo en la fauna y la flora, tanto terrestre como marítima. Luego, hay "algo" que sucede a nivel atmosférico y estoy harto de ver a los aviones estos que no paran de soltar los llamados "chemtrails". Y eso lo hacen durante todas las horas del día y también ya se les ve de noche. Imaginar sólo su coste ya indica qué "algo" están haciendo y el qué NO lo sé...

También es evidente que tanta gente en el planeta hace que los recursos naturales vayan disminuyendo a marcha acelerada y tampoco se está haciendo nada por recurrir a alternativas sostenibles y baratas, pero claro esos conceptos no caben en una sociedad capitalista... En fin, lo peor de todo esto es que digan: "Sobra gente"... Vamos, lo mismo que cuando hay que "adelgazar" plantillas en las empresas, pero con un carácter mucho más drástico e inhumano.

"Jaque Mate" no puede haberlo, ya que por el lado bélico se llegarían a unas "Tablas" y pienso que es lo que probablemente "provocarán"... El "desenlace final" podría llevarnos a una Sociedad tipo Orwell o a todo lo contrario... En el primer supuesto, las "élites" triunfarían, pero en el segundo serían "exterminadas". Y luego queda la posibilidad -bastante cierta- de que no quede nadie para contarlo o "recordarlo" en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2015)

*fernando* interesante artículo. Está bien argumentado, y posiblemente esconda al menos un % de la verdad de lo que hemos vivido estos meses, y que se orquestó en un tiempo anterior.

Del mismo modo, ahora se está orquestando algo que saldrá a luz en un tiempo.

Desde que el hombre es hombre, siempre ha existido la esclavitud, os pondría un texto que leí hace meses al respecto, pero os lo resumiré rapidito (el tiempo es más que oro)

Un esclavo en Roma o en el Sur algodonero americano tenía un alto precio, a precios inflacionados a día de hoy entre los 100.000$ y los 250.000$...vamos un artículo de lujo, que se ha demostrado históricamente que se cuidaba como tal por sus amos...nada que ver con las pelis de romanos y sureños que conocemos dónde teóricamente se les maltrataba. 

Se les trataba como hijos, ya que era una mercancía valiosa, y vendible en un futuro si se cuidaba bien (como un coche o un tractor vamos)

Se concluyó que era más barato pagar un salario (contratar y despedir según necesidad), que tener un esclavo a tiempo completo ocioso en muchas ocasiones, y responsabilidad de su dueño. El asalariado se lesiona, se despide, envejece, se despide, se muere trabajando el patrón no pierde nada... 

Bien, al grano, hoy la esclavitud se basa en tener algo que perder (trabajo, dinero, bienestar social, riquezas varias...) esa esclavitud es con la que juega el sistema y a la que todos estamos sometidos de algún modo, por eso entregamos nuestro tiempo/trabajo por ese "supuesto" bienestar.

El cimiento de todo es la riqueza del sistema, ya se referencie en oro, diamantes, billetes verdes o cualquier "efecto" con valor intrínseco indirecto. 

Si por algún motivo dejase de tener valor (el dinero por ejemplo), pasaríamos al siguiente peldaño (oro)...pero seguiríamos siendo esclavos del sistema, mientras vendiéramos el tiempo/trabajo por algo cuyo valor se referencia en un sistema y no en una realidad tangible.

Si por algún motivo no hubiera una referencia que valorase el tiempo/trabajo, el sistema carecería de sentido (hablo del sistema actual), y caería como un castillo de naipes relegándonos al medievo en pocos meses y probablemente al caos anárquico en el mal sentido de la frase.

Está todo orquestado para que seamos "esclavos", y no se permitirá que esto cambie por ningún motivo...salvo que nuestra inteligencia avance lo suficiente para entender por todos los ciudadanos que componen la sociedad, la realidad del trabajo/tiempo y su auténtico precio/valor, quizá 5 o 10 generaciones (ojalá)

El próximo movimiento del sistema ya está definido, y ellos (los dueños del tablero), ya saben como terminará. Ese jaque al que tememos (singularidad), no lo veremos, no por que lo diga yo, si no por que serán ellos los que lo digan.

Poníais un gráfico hoy interesante que mostraba como países desde Portugal, España, Holanda ,Gran Bretaña, EEUU ...iban tomando el relevo del sistema, dónde no cambiaba apenas nada, solo la locomotora y el color del dinero...pues eso será lo que volverá a suceder.

Quizá en 10 años ya no exista el dinero físico, y sea todo electrónico, y el tiempo/trabajo recapitule de nuevo en un nuevo orden que dure otros 80 años o más.

¿Se cargarán los fondos y las pensiones en el trasvase?...compañeros...por eso estamos aquí comprando oro y plata, pues nos fiamos de ellos menos que del Gitano Montoya que si te descuidas te clava la po...

*timi* pareces un tío responsable, pero por desgracia a ningún gobierno le preocupa lo más mínimo lo del cambio climático. Es más, si mañana mismo surge la encrucijada de: *o cambiamos el petróleo por otra energía, o en 300 años desaparecemos*...los gobiernos se encargarán de decir que el informe es falso, o que no son 300 años si no 3000 y chorradas similares.

Ganar la partida en estos casos, es simplemente hacer que la partida no termine nunca.

menudo rollazo...copón frenadme


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

justamente por eso , no les importa las consecuencias del cambio climático , simplemente piensan que van a surfear el tsunami , mientras a sus pies se va tragando a la población , tienen el estúpido convencimiento de poder ganar la partida a la naturaleza,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: ¡Joder! con el paketazo y mira que yo me "enrollo", pero éste es como la persiana del comedor... Lo "peor" es que argumenta bien y te obliga a "enrollarte" también, así que lo dejaré para mañana...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, a falta de que alguien más "puesto" aporte mejor información:

- Las de 0,900 de Plata pertenecen sólo al año 1964. Y tienen 12,50 grs. y 30,60 mm.
- Las de 0,400 de Plata son hasta el año 1970: 12,50 grs. y 30,60 mm.
- De 1971 en adelante son de Cupro-Níquel: 11,34 grs. y 30,60 mm.
- Hay una conmemorativa de 1976, con la inscripción en el reverso de 200 años de Libertad.

Te dejo un enlace sobre esta moneda y que te gustará a ti y a los aficionados a la Numismatica...

- Sentado frente al Mundo: El medio dólar de Kennedy

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2015 at 21:20 ----------

# timi: Te aconsejaría que leas al Dr. Velikovsky. Yo lo hice en mi juventud y voy a tener que volver a releerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (3 Ene 2015)

Y después de leer el comentario de bankiero aprovecho para enlazar un artículo que tiene relación...

- Gold “Terrifies” the International Monetary System | Wolf Street

Saludos

Hola Fernando. A raíz del enlace que adjunta he visitado esta web:
https://www.goldbroker.es
¿Que opinión le merece el almacenamiento de MPs en el lugar donde enlazo?. Todo y que soy mas partidario de poseerlo físicamente, desconozco esta opción. Y los precios de monedas de plata en esta web son bastante buenos ( ya que no aplican IVA), todo y qué te cobran custodia, sale bien de precio la moneda de plata (en el caso de la maple, a 14,92€ con custodia). ¿Alguien conoce a esta gente? 
Esta opcion seria en caso de volver a cargar.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

gracias Fernando

dejo esto , en la línea de lo que comentáis paginas atrás,,,,

BBC News - Draghi comments send euro to lowest level since 2010


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

Hola, carraca: No los conozco más que por referencias, pero claro eso choca contra mí concepto de posesión "física", es decir que no me gusta que lo mío quede muy lejano, aunque a veces puede ser una ventaja.

Bien, hasta donde yo sé, esta gente almacena los MPs en sitios "confiables": Zurich y Singapur. El precio es tan barato en la Plata porque aplican lo de zona libre de IVA o eso me parece...-, pero claro si entra aquí y se tiene que declarar... Luego, tienen comisiones que aplican a las compras y también anuales de administración. Si no es para grandes Patrimonios -y "diversificando"...- no me parece una buena opción. En Europa hay mejores opciones, aunque yo no voy a recomendar ninguna y dejo la "puerta abierta" para quien quiera hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tanto hablar de la deuda que hemos generado, y yo jamás le he pedido un céntimo a nadie, ni banco ni persona, ni institución. Jamás he cogido un día de paro por suerte, he pagado mis impuestos, directos e indirectos, no he chupado una subvención por nada, he sido el "pringado" de turno que ha nacido para pagar y nunca para recibir.
> 
> He obtenido una enseñanza pública hasta cierto punto (no tenía transporte gratuito, ni libros gratuitos, ni material gratuito, como la mayoría de vosotros), se me negaron becas durante mi adolescencia pues mis padres teóricamente tenían una renta que no era compatible con ello, pobres mis padres, que tuvieron que emigrar durante la autarquía para labrarse un porvenir y solo supieron traer dinero a España, y no llevárselo.
> 
> ...



Hola Paketazo,

¡Qué decirte, más o menos, nací en una familia similar a la tuya!

Sin embargo decirte que la deuda no es tal. La deuda es algo que ya estaba prevista (la impresora) para venderla como deuda y que, gente como tú y yo y muchos más que conozco, entrasen en el dilema de ¿qué he hecho yo para merecerme esto?

Pues nada, usted no ha hecho nada. Usted, en realidad, es un sujeto pasivo que se vuelve activo en el momento en el que "a nosotros nos da la gana, y nos da la gana de cambiar las tornas del juego".

Por explicarlo de otra manera. Jamás la economía funcionó sobre la base de yo produzco usted compra. No, la economía (la de verdad) siempre ha funcionado sobre la base de "yo le timo y usted hace lo posible por que le time los menos posible".

El caso es que estamos en una fase límite. El juego Ponzi ha ido ya demasiado lejos y, en mi opinión, sin chance de retorno.

Esto ya es el comienzo de la huida hacia adelante, luego, el comienzo del fin.

Pero existe una escapatoria a todo este desaguisado programado. Una escapatoria que siempre estuvo a nuestro alcance, incluso en los tiempos de la bonanza: trata a tu prój(x)imo como a ti mismo.

Un abrazo querido paketazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, vamos a empezar el día en el hilo respondiendo al último comentario que editaste...

Discrepo total y absolutamente respecto a lo que afirmas sobre la Esclavitud, aunque es evidente que hubo diferentes tipos de ellas y también de acuerdo a las civilizaciones en que se dio. Realmente, en todas las de Antigüedad y que hoy todavía existe en algunas "culturas"...

Si "algo" SE es Historia y, sobre todo, del Imperio Romano, de lo cual he dejado amplia constancia en el foro. Nadie NUNCA me ha podido rebatir NADA al respecto y no lo digo con "soberbia", porque yo todavía -después de décadas...- sigo estudiando... Te voy a dejar un enlace sobre el Esclavismo en Roma y que es muy "sencillo" y para "cultivar" de paso al personal, aunque me he leído bastantes obras específicas sobre ello, así que literatura al respecto hay de sobras...

- LA ESCLAVITUD EN ROMA

Y, ya de paso, te diré que hace pocos años anduve por Albarracín y buena parte de la provincia de Teruel. Precisamente, estuve visitando el acueducto romano excavado en ROCA y que es una obra impresionante, pero que no tuvo ningún objeto "final", es decir que su motivo debió obedecer a "algo" y que luego se debió descartar. Bien, cuando se está dentro, uno que conoce la Historia lo primero que imagina es la cantidad de esclavos que se debió de utilizar para efectuarlo y donde la vida del esclavo era lo de menos...
Y te hablo de una obra "ignota" y de las muchas que se realizaron durante el Imperio Romano y cuyo desarrollo se sustentó en la utilización abundante de mano de obra barata y ESCLAVISTA... Te aseguro a ti y al articulista que refieres, que esos esclavos no valían el dinero que comentas y fueron la MAYORIA.

Dejo un enlace sobre el acueducto de Albarracín y es que merece la pena visitarlo. Cada vez me encuentro con más gente que ha visitado los mismos lugares que yo y no sé qué coño han visto, pues les dices ¿has visto esto? y ponen cara de "vinagre"...

- ACUEDUCTO ROMANO DE ALBARRACN-CELLA

Ahora pasemos al Sur americano y es más de lo mismo, pero evidentemente a otros niveles, ya que ya eran "otros tiempos"... pero no dejaba de ser una Esclavitud DENIGRANTE. Aunque mí interés en la Guerra de Secesión americana siempre ha estado más enfocado a la Historia Militar, pero he estudiado lo que dio origen a la misma y luego dediqué mucho tiempo a la figura de Lincoln donde hice "descubrimientos" que me impactaron mucho...

Bien, si nos dejamos de "gilipolleces" ético-morales, la Guerra Civil americana fue una guerra entre dos modelos fiscales. Por un lado, teníamos un Norte industrializado y un Sur agrario... Ambos "modelos" eran INCOMPATIBLES para coexistir de forma pacífica, ya que uno necesitaba de mano de obra libre -aunque tirada de precio...- y el otro se sustentaba precisamente sobre la Esclavitud y que permitía su modo de vida. Y el detonante principal de la guerra fue el arancel Morell...

Además, olvidaos de que Lincoln fuera un abolicionista radical... En la obra "Lincoln", de Gore Vidal, hay reproducidas estas palabras:

"Mi objetivo fundamental en esta lucha es salvar la Unión, no salvar o destruir la esclavitud. Si pudiera salvar la Unión sin liberar a uno solo de los esclavos, lo haría. Y si pudiera salvarla liberando a algunos y dejando a otros, también lo haría. Lo que hago en relación con la esclavitud y la raza de color lo hago porque ayuda a salvar la Unión."

¿Os queda bien CLARO? Pues, cierro ya mí particular "Libro de..."

¡Joder! paketazo, lo demás lo voy a dejar en el "tintero", aunque hay cosas en las que discrepo también, pero es que no me queda mucho más tiempo y tengo una mañana bastante ajetreada a nivel laboral.

Y antes de "irme", os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Un gráfico para entender el batacazo inmobiliario entre 2007 y 2014 - Noticias de Vivienda

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2015)

*fernadojcg*

Ahí te va el recado:

Bitcoins, billetes y mercado de esclavos

todo basado en los estudios del economista Paul Ormerod

Mi opinión personal al respecto, es que hay que diferenciar a los esclavos del imperio (precarios y de coste casi gratuito para el mismo), de los esclavos en posesión a título individual por grandes o medianas fortunas.

En cuanto a la gráfica que aportas, impresionante el desfase entre viviendas visadas/iniciadas Vs terminadas...menuda panda de timadores, y sobre todo especuladores.

*frisch* manda huevos...yo quiero seguir siendo un sujeto pasivo...¿alguna idea de como volver a serlo sin linchar a nadie?


Un saludo y buen día.

Edito para decir que *sir torpedo* habló ya de esto hace un tiempo en estos mismos foros: mensaje #959

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iculos-de-santiago-nino-becerra-8-0-a-96.html


----------



## Otgermous (4 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> pero he estudiado lo que dio origen a la misma y luego dediqué mucho tiempo a la figura de Lincoln donde hice "descubrimientos" que me impactaron mucho...



Off topic, pero que afecta a todo:


_"This [American Civil] war [of 1861-1865] would never have been possible without the sinister influence of the Jesuits. We owe it to popery that we now see our land reddened with the blood of her noblest sons. Though there were great differences of opinion between the South and the North on the question of slavery, neither Jeff Davis [President of the Confederacy] nor anyone of the leading men of the Confederacy would have dared to attack the North, had they not relied on the promises of the Jesuits, that under the mask of Democracy, the money and arms of the Roman Catholic, even the arms of France, were at their disposal if they would attack us. I pity the priests, the bishops and monks of Rome in the United States, when the people realize that they are, in great part, responsible for the tears and the blood shed in this war. I conceal what I know on that subject from the knowledge of the nation, for if the people knew the whole truth, this war would turn into a religious war, and it would at once take a tenfold more savage and bloody character. It would become merciless as all religious wars are. It would become a war of extermination on both sides."_
— *Abraham Lincoln*


_"My history of the Jesuits is not eloquently written, but it is supported by unquestionable authorities, [and] is very particular and very horrible. Their [the Jesuit Order’s] restoration [in 1814 by Pope Pius VII] is indeed a step toward darkness, cruelty, despotism, [and] death. … I do not like the appearance of the Jesuits. If ever there was a body of men who merited eternal damnation on earth and in hell, it is this Society of [Ignatius de] Loyola."_
- *John Adams* (1735-1826; 2nd President of the United States)



_"The Jesuits…are a secret society – a sort of Masonic order – with superadded features of revolting odiousness, and a thousand times more dangerous."_
– *Samuel Morse* (1791-1872; American inventor of the telegraph; author of the book Foreign Conspiracy Against the Liberties of the United States)



_Thomas Maley Harris (1817–1906) was a physician and Union general during the Civil War.
Harris served on the military commission which tried the Lincoln Conspirators.
Harris authored the book: Rome's Responsibility for the Assassination of Abraham Lincoln, 1897._
Thomas Maley Harris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sesion-jesuitas-enfermiza-2.html#post13201533



Es necesario para ver una imagen más completa y leer entre líneas sobre lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo. Si no, sólo vemos una porción y cualquier conclusión yerra.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Disculpa la expresión, pero me paso por el "forro..." ese penoso artículo. Ni que Catón ni que "pollas en vinagre"... si hay innumerables fuentes para saber cuál fue el precio de los esclavos en Roma, tanto en la República como durante el Imperio.

Es más, te diré que desde el año 50 a.C hasta el 150 d.C se estima que el Imperio demandaba alrededor de 500.000 esclavos por año... y eso ya te dice la mortandad que existía.

Ahora bien, si enfocamos bien el tema: tú te refieres a los esclavos domésticos, que eran la "minoría" dentro del Esclavismo del Imperio Romano. Ahí el precio de los esclavos variaba mucho y es algo que se entiende fácilmente aplicando la "lógica": no era lo mismo un "ordinarii" que un "vulgares". Y por un buen tutor o un buen cocinero se podían llegar a pagar miles de sestercios...

En fin, dejo el tema porque de donde no hay no se puede sacar... Y ¡ojo! paketazo que ese comentario no va contra ti, que eres libre de tener la opinión que estimes oportuna, sino contra ese artículo tan "deprimente" y sin ninguna base histórica.

# Otgermous: Sobre la vida de Lincoln y el final de la misma, yo lo tengo muy CLARO, por tanto si bien le agradezco su aporte, tengo mi particular opinión al respecto. En el asesinato de Lincoln concurren circunstancias muy extrañas y casi "paralelas" al de JF Kennedy...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (4 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Otgermous: Sobre la vida de Lincoln y el final de la misma, yo lo tengo muy CLARO, por tanto si bien le agradezco su aporte, tengo mi particular opinión al respecto. En el asesinato de Lincoln concurren circunstancias muy extrañas y casi "paralelas" al de JF Kennedy...



Hola Fernando
¿Te importaría decirlas? más que nada porque si son cosas como lo del acta 11110, Reserva Federal, Rothschilds, CIA o similares, puedo poner links oficiales para mostrar como efectivamente todos los caminos llevan a Roma.
¿A qué te refieres exactamente?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Ene 2015)

Yo la pregunta que le haría a un experto es si USA hoy en día tiene analogía con la última fase del Imperio Romano. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Otgermous: Yo he profundizado mucho en el tema y, la verdad, se pueden dar multitud de enlaces, pero me parece que en tu caso no hace falta... Ahora bien, me estoy apartando mucho de la razón de ser de este hilo y es que unas "pinceladas" de Historia siempre vienen bien, pero tampoco pretendo impartir "clases"... Sin embargo, te diré que empecé a estudiar el tema de Lincoln a raíz de un "pequeño" detalle: el arma utilizada era una Derringer de un solo tiro... A cualquiera que conozca el mundo militar ese simple "detalle" ya le despierta la "curiosidad".

# bankiero: En este mismo hilo hay numerosos comentarios míos haciendo comparaciones y analizando similitudes entre el Final del Imperio Romano y en el que podría desembocar nuestra civilización. Es más, la última vez que escribí al respecto ya comenté que, en mí modesta opinión, actualmente estaríamos en los tiempos posteriores a Diocleciano, a partir del cual el envilecimiento de la moneda romana ya es brutal y tienes el nacimiento del Imperio Romano de Oriente y ya sabemos dónde acabó el Oro que pudo salvarse de la debacle de Occidente...

Sin embargo, bankiero, tienes que tener en cuenta que la escala temporal es distinta y es que ahora todo ocurre mucho más deprisa, por tanto para "situarse" hay que hacer una necesaria "adaptación" en el tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo la pregunta que le haría a un experto es si USA hoy en día tiene analogía con la última fase del Imperio Romano. ienso:



Los romanos en esa fase no podian frabricar plata de la nada y obligar a sus privincias a usarla , usa ahora mismo puede,


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>The Chinese entered the New Year <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/gold?src=hash">#gold</a> buying frenzy stage again. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/SGE?src=hash">#SGE</a> withdrawals will be good. <a href="http://t.co/NXx4oDcVAE">pic.twitter.com/NXx4oDcVAE</a></p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/551684315135094784">enero 4, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Empieza bien el año para los chinos...

---------- Post added 04-ene-2015 at 15:11 ----------

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>~2,100 tonnes of gold were withdrawn from the SGE in 2014:

*Total mine supply in 2013 was 3,014 tonnes

*Source: WGC <a href="http://t.co/VkxcZvdC6Q">pic.twitter.com/VkxcZvdC6Q</a></p>&mdash; $hane Obata (@sobata416) <a href="https://twitter.com/sobata416/status/551521969586577409">enero 3, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

2/3 absorbidos en 2014 por los chinos, según el WGC


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Ahí os dejo un par de artículos interesantes...

- GLOBAL SILVER DEMAND GROWTH: Coin & Bar Take First Place By Wide Margin : SRSrocco Report

- LLEGÓ LA HORA DE DERRIBAR MUROS INVISIBLES | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2015)

*fernando* solo quería mostrar esa peculiar visión del mundo esclavista , que no será del todo cierta, pero quizá si tenga algo de fundamento lógico, y no sé si histórico.

Lo que si no se puede negar es que si pagas algo "caro", lo cuidarás, y eso pasó hace 2000 años y pasa hoy. Si te lo regalan, ya el tema difiere mucho, y ahí indudablemente coincido con tus aportes.

*pasabaporaqui* dices algo que muestra la diferencia entre la "astucia" romana, y la astucia actual de las instituciones económicas...que por eso "odian" el oro y todo lo que representa. Pienso que ciertamente Roma no encontraba más plata, o no tenia ya recursos para extraerla eficientemente, pero la FED no tiene dudas ni escrúpulos a la hora de sanear balances con "ficticios" fondos creados de la nada.

*ladrillófilo* disculpa mi ignorancia, pero no descifro bien los twiters esos. ¿Quiere decir que en el año nuevo chino se dispara la compra de oro, o que se reduce respecto al año anterior? 

Un saludo, y buena tarde dominguera.


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

si pero, qué tiene de especial la Derringer de un solo tiro ¿?








el BTC parece que ha roto soporte... -15%

ienso:, si compro cien bitcoin hago que recupere los $300 y negocio redondo
jejej, menuo xixarro


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Si aplicas la "lógica" está tremendamente CLARO: 1º) Era una ejecución segura y donde no se iba a fallar... Eso implica que el complot estaba perfectamente planificado y contaba con el "absentismo" del servicio de seguridad del Presidente y 2º) El asesino sabía que iba a poder irse sin "problemas" por lo ya comentado...

En condiciones "normales", y dentro del contexto de la época, hubiera ido con un par de revólveres... ¿No te parece?

Y a continuación os dejo un vídeo muy interesante... Ponerlo a partir del minuto y veinticuatro segundos y os saltáis la "tontería" inicial.

- www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxktAJ5-Dqg

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 Ene 2015)

es una arma que tiene una dificultad enorme acertar a mas de 3 metros , y teniendo un solo tiro da a entender la seguridad de no fallar del agresor , vamos , que no espera tener mucha oposición en su misión....

uppps , se me ha adelantado Fernando:o


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

No importa, timi, y es que no había ningún "acertijo" en la solución... Imagino que estás familiarizado con las armas.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (4 Ene 2015)

En Marzo dije que el oro se descojonaria ....y asi ha sido . Pero me habeis ninguneado y uno tiene orgullo ...y NIET , lo que se me lo callo . Pero una cosa os advierto , anotad bien con lapiz o boli BIC . El dolar seguira apreciandose asi que el oil seguira abajo y el oro tambien . Vamos de cabeza a un colapso deflacionario en el que los grandes compradores tendran que vender mas tarde o mas temprano porque si quieren seguir comprando han de mantener los precios bajos . regla numero 1 . Yo me lavo las manos . Ni un misero THANKS yo que me lo curro ...que injusticia :rolleye:


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

pues disculpad, pero para mi lo que tiene de especial es que es una pistola de bolsillo facilmente disimulable


















---------- Post added 04-ene-2015 at 18:09 ----------

Les noto a Uds un poco apáticos ante la llegada del empezose del acabose


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Bueno, atom ant, menos mal para ti que no trabajas en Seguridad... y de haberte topado conmigo en el Ejército te hubiera puesto las "pilas"... Supongo que tú estarás más "puesto" en aquellos temas que te resultan de interés...

He visto los gráficos que has colocado y ya sabes que no creo en el AT. Cuando se producen fuertes movimientos, los soportes y las resistencias son traspasados como mantequilla, así que... En mercados con oscilaciones más o menos previsibles puede llegar a servir, pero en las Materias Primas ya nos hemos adentrado en "arenas movedizas" y qué quieres que te diga y que ya no sepas...

Hombre, la situación no está para tirar "cohetes" y, la verdad, es que el futuro se muestra muy preocupante, a pesar de los "vendedores de humo" que nos bombardean a través de los medios de comunicación. Para "muestra" dejo un trabajo muy serio y que nos dice dónde estamos realmente...

- Recuperación económica en la periferia de la eurozona: relatos de un espejismo | Colectivo Novecento

Y la "diferencia" entre Putin y Bobama...

- La inesperada 'jugada' de Rusia con sus activos de petróleo sorprende a Occidente - RT

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 Ene 2015)

bueno ,al final he comprado por 7 euros con los gastos de envío incluidos el medio dólar americano de Kennedy, es del 65
me pareció una buena moneda para empezar con el tema , mas que nada por lo que represento. No se si el precio es mucho o poco , pero tampoco afectara a la cuesta de enero,,,, jejeje


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y la "diferencia" entre Putin y Bobama...
> 
> - La inesperada 'jugada' de Rusia con sus activos de petróleo sorprende a Occidente - RT
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno bueno pura física newtoniana, que Rusia saliese al rescate de sus empresas estatales era bastante evidente ... y lucrativo.

el bovespa ya está en 49 y con media pata en el despeñadero, no sé si mexplico, 

saludos


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2015)

clapham dijo:


> En Marzo dije que el oro se descojonaria ....y asi ha sido . Pero me habeis ninguneado y uno tiene orgullo ...y NIET , lo que se me lo callo . Pero una cosa os advierto , anotad bien con lapiz o boli BIC . El dolar seguira apreciandose asi que el oil seguira abajo y el oro tambien . Vamos de cabeza a un colapso deflacionario en el que los grandes compradores tendran que vender mas tarde o mas temprano porque si quieren seguir comprando han de mantener los precios bajos . regla numero 1 . Yo me lavo las manos . Ni un misero THANKS yo que me lo curro ...que injusticia :rolleye:



Todo podría suceder, de momento anotemos las cotas 1.18/1.20 €/$ algo que testeará muy probablemente.

Por otra parte USA no quiere un $ fuerte Vs €... jamás le ha interesado. La QE europea de momento está en el aire...todo especulación. 

El oro ha bajado, pero respecto al € tampoco le llamaría descojonarse...descojonado se ha descojonado el rublo o el petroleo...paso a paso, y hagamos de las situaciones oportunidades.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Ya te comenté no hace nada cuál era la situación en el Bovespa y también en la bolsa rusa. Bien, hay cosas que todavía no "cuadran": si te fijas en las bolsas emergentes asiáticas éstas están por las "nubes"...

Así que hay que andarse con mucha prudencia, pues este tipo de divergencia en los mercados emergentes NO es normal... Me explico, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Ya te comenté no hace nada cuál era la situación en el Bovespa y también en la bolsa rusa. Bien, hay cosas que todavía no "cuadran": si te fijas en las bolsas emergentes asiáticas éstas están por las "nubes"...
> 
> Así que hay que andarse con mucha prudencia, pues este tipo de divergencia en los mercados emergentes NO es normal... Me explico, ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Supongo que es por la promesa de un petroleo barato... estaba mirando el índice chino pero creo que ya se nos ha escapado... ya volverá
2015 sospecho que va a ser un año de grandes volatilidades y posibilidades, la agilidad prima.

y en fin, jeje, cada loco con su tema
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

NO, atom ant, me refiero a "emergentes" como Turquía, Indonesia, India... Llevan tiempo así, incluso antes y después de la caída del Petróleo... Lo mismo pasa con el IPC de México que muestra una clara divergencia con el Bovespa y tanto México como Indonesia son exportadores de Petróleo...

Insisto en que hay que andarse con mucho cuidado. Hace años que sigo los mercados, aunque en los últimos como mero "observador" y sé cuándo las divergencias pueden tener sentido y cuándo NO... Y ahora NO hay por donde "cogerlos".

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

sé que te referías a esos paises pero en mi caso más allá de China y Japón el resto me parecen demasiado exóticos y desconocidos, Turkía incluido.

estos dos años de frackin van a ser años de guerra por la supremacía

habrá pues que sacar el manual de suntzu,


----------



## clapham (4 Ene 2015)

Mi apuesta este ano es : oro ( no plata ) y coronas noruegas . Ya empece a comprarlas en billetes grandes de 500 y 1000 . No creo que el oro suba mucho mas de lo que vale ahora , porque hay 9 trillones ( 12 ceros ) de dolares que estan regresando a casa y eso fortalece el dolar . Ni el euro ( por los problemas de riesgo de default soberano ) ni el yen ( por el problema democrafico y deflacionario cronico ) ni el renbimbi ( China ha empezado a colapsar lentamente ) son alternativas creibles . Y no hablemos del real , el peso , el rublo , etc . La credibilidad de la libra descansa sobre una inmensa burbuja inmobiliaria . EE UU ya no le importa un dolar fuerte , porque sus mercados ya han dejado de comprarle . A quienes vendera EE UU sus productos ? A Rusia ? A Brasil ? A Espana ? A China ? A Mexico ? Si todos estos paises han visto desplomarse sus economias y monedas han dejado de importar incluso productos yankis . Como el dolar parece seguro , los paises siguen cambiando sus mercancias por papeles de la FED . 
Ni a China ni a Rusia le interesa que el precio del oro suba porque asi pueden comprar mas . Seguira la agonia , pero el baile no ha terminado aun


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

Que gran negocio el de EE.UU., exportar fotocopias a cambio de materias primas y productos manufacturados


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, clapham: Me temo que no sigues habitualmente el hilo, pues NO dices NADA que ya no se haya comentado por aquí. Es más, el "posicionamiento" en el CHF y la NOK ya lo "aconsejé" en este hilo hace MUCHÍSIMO tiempo y está escrito para poder comprobarlo, pero es que ya lo hice en los dos anteriores foros donde escribí y te estoy hablando de hace tres años... De todas formas, eso no quita para que hayas llegado a las mismas conclusiones a las que yo llegué en su momento. Tampoco es tan "complicado"...

De momento, yo lo que SÉ es que el USD está fortísimo y parece un "contrasentido", pero es lo que HAY... No es menos cierto que pasado "X" tiempo esa ANORMALIDAD tendrá que corregirse y todo lleva su tiempo. De momento, todo le viene de cara y es que me he cenado con la noticia de que Alemania dice que Grecia tendrá que salir de la UE si gana Syriza, así que el "proyecto europeo", y por tanto el Euro, está cada vez más en la "picota". Ya veremos lo que dura, pero yo de los griegos le daba mucho por culo a Merkel y a la puta Troika...

Y yo ayer, por ejemplo, pagué más por el Oro que compré que el de hace ya muchos meses, así que el efecto divisa se está notando y el Oro puede caer, de hecho eso hace tiempo que sostengo que puede suceder, pero claro si el Euro le "acompaña", pues "lo comido por lo servido"... En cualquier caso, dada la actual inestabilidad económica-financiera y que parece que se agudizará, no parece mala idea estar posicionado en el Oro.

Cuando pase la "tormenta" -si es que pasa...-, habrá monedas que podrán resultar muy interesantes y entre ellas figuran algunas de las que comentas: el Rublo, Real brasileño, etc., pero para eso aún falta tiempo y mucha, pero mucha más CLARIDAD y ahora lo que viene es todo lo contrario: OSCURIDAD...

Y la Plata, clapham, puede ser una buena opción, pero cada cual es muy libre de "interpretar" la Economía y donde posicionar su "Plata"... ¿No te parece?

Hola, atom ant: En los mercados emergentes asiáticos y globales NUNCA ha entrado Japón y en China yo ya hace tiempo en que no me fijo: yo no sé ahora mismo si hay más "burbujas" en China o en los EE.UU., pero me parece que ambos países son lugares a evitar para la "inversión".

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

Japón lo nombré por oriental Y exótico... hasta ahi llego.

pues evidentemente la gran beneficiada con el conflicto del petroleo y los problemas de Rusia es China, y ahí está el resultado.

Saludos

Edición: respecto al oro, no sé si tendrá que ver pero el bitcoin ha roto la barrera de los 300 USD a la baja...


----------



## clapham (4 Ene 2015)

No entiendo lo que quieres decir . Hace mucho tiempo no era aconsejable invertir en coronas noruegas porque estabana caras . Su desplome ocurrio apenas unos meses y eso no es " mucho tiempo " . Ademas , no se puede aconsejar comprar oro y dinero fiat porque o se compra una cosa o se compra otra ( coste de oportunidad ) el oro a finales de noviembre que fue cuando recomende comprar coronas noruegas estaba abajo , por eso dije que no compraria coronas noruegas hasta enero sino oro . Ahora que el oro sube es hora de invertir en coronas que estan 25 % mas baratas que hace 6 meses . No entro al hilo muy a menudo , dejo de aportarme " hace mucho " pero de vez en cuando me dejo caer aunque sea solo por joder a algunos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

# clapham: Conceptos como "caro" o "barato" los elige, normalmente, quien tiene la "pasta" y dependerá de los conocimientos que posea. Traducido: cada uno sabe lo que sabe y sabe lo que no sabe...

El CHF y la NOK son divisas "defensivas" desde hace MUCHÍSIMO tiempo. Cualquiera que conozca los mercados monetarios lo sabe...

El concepto "DIVERSIFICAR" engloba la adquisición de diferentes activos y no son incompatibles determinadas divisas y el Oro. Es algo que se ha hecho SIEMPRE...

Yo no soy "cortoplacista" en mis "inversiones" y suelo tener un horizonte temporal de larguísimo plazo. Amigo, yo llevo comprado en el Oro desde los $600-$800 y en la Plata desde los $10... Eso y el "atesoramiento" hacen que los MPs mantengan su valor en el tiempo, pero bueno esas son mis "percepciones" personales y no tienen porque ser compartidas.

Y, para finalizar, cada cual es muy libre de hacer con su tiempo lo que le apetezca, pero yo suelo ser muy práctico y no entro para nada en un lugar que no me aporta nada... Y por aquí a NADIE vas a joder y es muy simple: una cosa es que quieras o lo pretendas y otra cosa muy distinta es que lo consigas. 

Y doy por concluido mí diálogo contigo ya que a mí no me aportas NADA, por tanto es inútil seguir con algo que no conduce a ningún sitio... Que pases una Buena Noche.


----------



## timi (4 Ene 2015)

se como funcionan estas cosas , que no se destruya el buen rollo del hilo ,,,, esta no es nuestra guerra , que nadie se lo tome por lo personal , es lo que quiere ,,, hay guerras que se ganan sin mover un dedo ,,,, seguro que me entendéis .


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

NO, timi, no hay "problema". No se le sigue el "rollo" y punto... En fin, quizás le sobraba la última parte de su comentario y lo demás es "opinable".

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Ene 2015)

Yo ya llevo unos dias que he comprado Barrick y creo que he acertado como forma de defenderme del desploem del euro. Ahora mismo el gap bajista ha sido brutal. En el tema del petroleo voy a esperar todavía porque quiero entrar en Exxon a precio de saldo (acción que ya tenía y vendí) porque calculo que el SP500 se la tiene que pegar durnte este año. :fiufiu:


----------



## atom ant (4 Ene 2015)

buena entrada, ABX está casi a $11 y el euro a 1,19


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Me temo que la reacción de Alemania respecto a Grecia, y los acontecimientos que vayan a haber en torno a ese país hasta las elecciones del próximo 25 de Enero, van a hacer que se puedan vivir en los mercados un Enero "infernal" y ya sabemos que ese mes suele ser un "indicador" de lo que puede suceder durante el año...

Y respecto al Euro ya veremos qué pasa con esa moneda "demoníaca"... En fin, algunos ya hemos tomado medidas "defensivas" (Oro/Plata, divisas "confiables", etc.), pero no estará de más que algunos que vayan "cortos" en estos activos se los planteen. Con calma, y sopesando pros y contras, pero -insisto- en que el tema de Grecia es una "patata caliente" que algún día acabará "reventando"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2015)

Barrick Gold Corporation en google finance el Earning per share pone -2,66...supongo estará mal, por que si está bien, no podría dar dividendo, o de darlo estaría pagándolo con deuda y no con beneficio.

He mirado los estados contables en la página, pero son 70 páginas y ando mal de tiempo, pero asegúrate de este punto antes de invertir.

Respecto al €, reitero que "hace 3 días apenas", estábamos con primas de los PIIGS exageradas, banca de Grecia, Italia, Irlanda, Grecia, Portugal... desahuciada, quebrada, y prácticamente se palpaba la debacle del Euro (se leía por todas partes que iba a desaparecer)...y ya visteis lo que sucedió, que en poco tiempo estábamos un 40% más fuertes que el $.

Pensad lo contrario y es posible que acertéis más.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Unos días atrás, el conforero Kubatronik ya comentó que el estado financiero de Barrick Gold Corporation era horroroso y es así... 

Sin embargo, bankiero, conoce los mercados y habrá hecho su oportuna valoración sobre el riesgo asumido, aunque creo que comentó que tenía intención de entrar en ese valor porque estimaba que tenía un fuerte potencial de revalorización -que lo tiene...- y, sobre todo, porque buscaba al mismo tiempo cubrirse ante el Euro y es que bankiero sostiene desde hace tiempo que la "moneda única" puede irse al "garete"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 00:20 ----------

Y el Oro "acompañando" al Euro en su caída... ¡1179,80! ¡Ay! qué cosas más "raras" pasan en los últimos tiempos...


----------



## atom ant (5 Ene 2015)

este gap del dolar tiene que ser de agotamiento. porque vaya tela.

Por mi parte me voy a planchar la oreja
mañana más, buenas noche


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2015)

EUA repite el error de la Iberia post-medieval - Rankia

Muy interesante al respecto de lo que venimos hablando en este hilo. :fiufiu:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Ene 2015)

Gold Targets for 2015 | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers







Uno de los analistas técnicos más fiables que conozco.


----------



## esseri (5 Ene 2015)

Bom día señores

1000 neuretes una onza,2 bin ladens, por vez primera desde 2013.

K'aprovetxe el desayuno, k'asínn da gusto. A ver si nos leemos esta semana, k ya se etxan de menos sus diatribas.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2015)

del principal...

Se aproxima una catástrofe económica: Antal Fekete - Forbes México


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Lo he colocado en el principal, pero no está de más ponerlo también aquí...

- Rajoy a la UE: los impuestos subirán en 2015, 2016 y 2017 - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2015)

Ahí tenéis una petrolera interesante para comprar en la bolsa de Oslo (o sea en NOK)

Si se supone que el NOK está decente de precio, y se supone que el petróleo recuperará a medio plazo, esta puede ser una opción para los que andáis buscando este tipo de activos:

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Entrada sobre 125NOK y stop el que lo quiera ajustar en 118NOK, pero a medio plazo puede dar "leche"

,Un saludo y buen día a todos caballeros.

*edito para recordaros el riesgo de este tipo de activos, sobre todo para la orientación de un "metalero", no obstante leyendo los valores que barajabais por aquí, este en teoría tiene menos riesgo...pero riesgo tiene, no os olvideis*

Edito de nuevo para que veáis como dentro de una bolsa "tocada" como la de Oslo, hay valores que se la trae floja lo que suceda en el país o con el petróleo, la tendencia manda:

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

*Fernando* el mentirosillo de Rajoy va a lograr que el de "la coleta" la lie parda. Hay que estar preparados para ese supuesto del algoritmo.

*ladrillófilo* la gráfica está fetén sin embargo para que se cumpla ese canal bajista se ha de perforar el suelo actual de 1150 aprox., aun que en la gráfica lo promedia a 1178, por arriba como rompa ese punto que denomina TRIANGLE HP, sale disparado al alza.

Cuando somos muchos los que prevemos lo mismo piensa en que sucederá lo contrario.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Interesante aportación la que haces, aunque ahora mismo NO voy a hacer NADA respecto a los mercados. Como mucho iré moviendo mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión y seguiré adquiriendo activos "tangibles" y en línea con mis recientes comentarios. Pasado el 25 de Enero, ya habrá tiempo de "reflexionar" sobre lo qué se puede hacer y sobre lo que no...

¿Sólo "mentirosillo" ese HdP? Vamos, que eres muy benévolo calificándolo. Este "tipejo" está en la "escala" donde empieza SINVERÜENZA y se sigue para arriba... hasta llegar a TRAIDOR a su país.

Ya sabes cuál es mí intención de voto, así que yo no tengo ningún miedo a que venga el "lobo", después de estar rodeado durante años por una auténtica piara de cerdos. Hablando de esto con un buen amigo mío, de extrema derecha para ser más concreto, y sabiendo cómo pienso, me dijo "De pérdidos... ¿No?" Y le dije SI, asintió con la cabeza y me dijo: "Te entiendo".

Saludos cordiales.


# atom ant: Hace unos minutos, el Cobre en los $2,771... Y el Petróleo continúa con su caída... ¡54,95! Por su parte, vaya "tobogán" que lleva el Oro desde que se abrieron los mercados en la pasada madrugada y ahora en torno a los $1189...


----------



## atom ant (5 Ene 2015)

$54,50 ya... el Rusia a punto de descolgarse de los 750 también.

en realidad hoy arranca el año...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Fijate en el Bovespa y que ha empezado la sesión con una fuerte caída...

Y dejo un muy interesante artículo... Prestar atención al gráfico de la Deuda... os llevaréis una "sorpresa" con algunos países.

- Diez sombras, diez, pesan sobre la economía mundial - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Ene 2015)

Divagación de las 14:14

Esta coyuntura temporal de petroleo abundante y Rusia quietecita en su rincón da la impresión de ser la antesala de algo gordo en Oriente Medio. Si por ejemplo alguna vez quisieron invadir Irán, mejor no lo van a tener.

o quizá le monten una primavera árabe- saudita.

saludos


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Fijate en el Bovespa y que ha empezado la sesión con una fuerte caída...
> 
> Y dejo un muy interesante artículo... Prestar atención al gráfico de la Deuda... os llevaréis una "sorpresa" con algunos países.
> 
> ...



Entre Japón y EEUU menudo filón de deuda que tienen...si en vez de unos países, fueran empresas o personas físicas, estaríamos hablando ya no de quiebra o banca rota, si no de "lo siguiente" si es que hay un siguiente.

Luego los bonos USA se venden como rosquillas, su solvencia y rating de las agencias es de lo mejor de lo mejor...como se le caiga la venda al "populacho" van a tener que abrir fort Knox...y no por el oro, si no para repartir las barras de chocolate que allí guardan forradas con papel de oro, para que la población de a pie no muera de hambre.

Bochornoso, una desfachatez, y una falta de criterio por parte de los gobernantes. No hay "cojones" a plantarle cara al problema, solo se aparta una y otra vez.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es que en el gráfico hay que fijarse también en la deuda por "cabeza" y tú , yo y cualquier "españolito" tiene adjudicados $30.031... pero lo que más me ha "chocado" es que nosotros no somos los últimos de la "clase" y por delante aparecen alumnos teóricamente más "aventajados": japoneses, estadounidenses, belgas, italianos, canadienses, franceses, británicos, austriacos, holandeses, alemanes, SUIZOS, NORUEGOS y muchos más...

La conclusión que uno saca es que si los "grandes" están así, pues esta "civilización" tiene los días contados si no buscan una "solución" y lo antes posible... Esto es como un WC embozado y donde la mierda está a punto de desbordarlo y habrá un momento que habrá "tanta" que no se podrá acceder al origen del "problema", es decir al WC...

Como comentas, parece "paranormal" que los Gobiernos no hagan más que aparcar o evitar el problema y ahora sólo tengan en mente a Grecia, dejando de lado la mierda que ellos mismos están pisando en su propio suelo... NO, el problema no reside solamente en Grecia y el resto de los países del Sur de Europa más Irlanda (y decían que éste país había mejorado mucho...), sino que está en el seno de los países más "punteros", bueno sobre el "papel"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2015)

Occidente se dirige a la quiebra en bloque.
Desde que hemos dejado de producir cosas para fomentar burbujas especulativas tenemos los días contados. Debemos darle las gracias a la globalización y a las políticas neoliberales. :S


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2015)

Entre medias, nuestro oro a 1200$/Oz contra todo pronostico...como suele suceder.

Tengo compras pendientes para este mes, a ver si me lo ponen un poquitín mas a tiro.


----------



## esseri (5 Ene 2015)

Buenas. Pregunto sin atender las últimas páginas,pero me es imposible. Espero no estar planteando kuestiones ya ventiladas.

Kreo rekordar k leí algo sobre un paralelismo entre prezio de oro y petróleo. Si el oro sigue sin akompañar la kaída del krudo...sería azeptable k sí k se sumase a una hipotétika subida futura ???

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Ene 2015)

Alguno va a soñar esta noche con el camión de la gasolina...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoJ-sIJ1OpQ

No quiero ni pensar en lo que estará comprando Rusia para mantener el índice en los últimos -$2,5 del oil


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2015)

petróleo a 52 y oro a 1002 ,,,, casi nada


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Menudo "panorama" el que hay hoy... Y esto está sucediendo a principios del mes de Enero del 3er. Año del Ciclo de los Presidentes, pues ya veremos cómo termina el año...

# bankiero: Te "corrijo": Ya estamos en "quiebra"... Aquí lo único que falta es "oficializarla" y, efectivamente, la mierda de la "Globalización" más unas clases dirigentes corruptas y que han favorecido al Neoliberalismo más salvaje, son los que nos han llevado a esta dramática situación. La cuerda de cañamo va a ser poco para estos HIJOS DE PUTA...

# esseri: Este tema ya lo hemos tratado en el pasado y ahora mismo es complicado tratarlo por el fuerte "desacople" existente. Me explicaré mejor: la relación entre los precios del Oro y del Petróleo es un input importante por la actividad económica mundial y, por tanto, en los costes de precios de todo el mundo. En el largo plazo, el
precio del Oro ha cotizado aproximadamente a 16 veces el precio del Petróleo.

Bien, hace unos minutos he tomado las siguientes referencias: Oro a $1201,20 y Petróleo a $53,21 y eso nos lleva a un ratio del... ¡22,57! Eso supone un DESACOPLE fortísimo y está indicando muchas cosas a falta de "confirmarse"... Para mí es una
fortísima señal de entrada en el Oro y no estoy hablando de "especular", sino desde la más pura ortodoxia "metalera", es decir como "reserva de valor".

# paketazo: Seguir la cotización del Oro con una caída continuada del Euro deja los precios ya sin bastante "sentido" hasta que esto se estabilice. En cualquier caso, con lo que estamos viviendo en los últimos días, el Oro tendría que estar "disparado" y NO lo está. Resumiendo, tal y como están las cosas, yo ya tengo la "luz roja" encendida y el precio de entrada en el Oro ahora mismo NO es lo más relevante, al menos eso es lo que yo "percibo". ¡Ojo! que tampoco estamos en el "Fin del Mundo" y esto dará un vuelco violento, así que yo hoy he seguido con los traspasos en mís PP y FI hacia la RV americana...

Saludos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Ene 2015)

¿Entonces estamos en un precio razonable para hacerse con oz?
A mi el precio o descompas con el petroleo me da igual. Si mañana pasamos de golpe a las renovables la oz valdra respecto a otras cosas, pero seguira siendo un valor seguro.
¿Respecto a otras materias primas, la oz de oro la veis a buen precio para meterse, o puede haber algo que haga que caiga su precio a niveles de los 90s?
Podria caer el euro, y sino se ha metido antes ese poder adquisitivo en oz, para un europeo, es como si el precio del oro se diparara.


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2015)

WTI Falls Below $50 a Barrel First Time in 5 1/2 Years - Bloomberg


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Ene 2015)

1€ = 1,19$
los que guardaron sus euros en oz cuando el cambio estaba a 1,80 que bien compraron.
¿creeis que esos 0,19 caeran hasta igualar las monedas?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2015)

El oro en el mercado es un poco como el canario en la mina.
Cuando el oro se desplomaba meses atrás iba anticipando una deflación a gran escala, ahora la caída del petroleo viene a confirmar esa deflación.
Mi escenario es que si la deflación se agrava, caiga la bolsa, el petroleo siga abajo y sin embargo el oro empiece a subir porque el gran capital empezará a buscar refugio si cunde el pánico financiero.
Todo esto como ya saben depende mucho de la reacción de los Bancos centrales a estos eventos.
De momento el mercado supone que la Fed empezará a elevar tipos este año y el BCE lance algún tipo de QE. Habrá que estar atentos estos días.
:fiufiu:


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

Disculpad que ponga mi duda aqui, pero es que he visto que hay 10 hilos sobre el Oro, mas estos 2 sobre el precio, y es una locura buscar informacion en todos ellos.

Estoy pensando en comprar oro (lingotes y monedas), a ser posible de forma fisica (la compra) y para almcenar de forma propia...

¿Recomedais alguna empresa? Habia pensado en Oro express que tiene tiendas en algunas ciudades.

En cuanto al tipo de lingote, cual recomendais? tipo Argor Heraeus o tipo PAMP?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Disculpad que ponga mi duda aqui, pero es que he visto que hay 10 hilos sobre el Oro, mas estos 2 sobre el precio, y es una locura buscar informacion en todos ellos.
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar oro (lingotes y monedas), a ser posible de forma fisica (la compra) y para almcenar de forma propia...
> 
> ...



Hombre hay bastantes lugares dónde elegir...por suerte.

Desde ebay, solo lo recomiendo si estas familiarizado con su funcionamiento, hasta tiendas físicas de contrastada reputación, Andorrano, Dinoro, luego las tienes en el extranjero, pero si te inicias en esto y puedes ir a una tienda física, es lo mejor aun que te salga un poquitín más caro.

Yo de momento nada de lingotes, solo monedas, hasta ahora he optado por el peso de 1Oz, pero en adelante seguramente adquiera monedas de menor peso, 1/4 de Oz o similares, por recomendación de un "metalero" astuto y sabio.

Si vas a comprar mucho y de golpe, puedes negociar a la baja el precio. Los lingotes salen siempre un poco más baratos que las monedas, pero solo los recomendaría para quién tenga mucha pasta y haga compras de mucho calibre por el % que se ahorra, ya que a mayor peso del lingote menor precio proporcional. 

La marca del lingote a la hora de venderlo es lo de menos, pues te pagarán igual, ya que un experto sabe perfectamente lo que es y lo que no es oro, independientemente de su procedencia.

Un saludo y suerte con tu decisión, ahora mismo, está la cosa delicada con esa inflexión del €, y un posible rebote fuerte si se soluciona lo de Grecia en breve. En cuanto al oro como has leído por aquí, quizá imite al petróleo y baje fuertemente, aun que de momento ha demostrado mucha fortaleza.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Hombre hay bastantes lugares dónde elegir...por suerte.
> 
> Desde ebay, solo lo recomiendo si estas familiarizado con su funcionamiento, hasta tiendas físicas de contrastada reputación, Andorrano, Dinoro, luego las tienes en el extranjero, pero si te inicias en esto y puedes ir a una tienda física, es lo mejor aun que te salga un poquitín más caro.
> 
> ...





Gracias. Estoy chequeando opciones, y a la expectativa en las proximas semanas.


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2015)

paketazo , profundiza un poco en lo de monedas de menos de 1 oz,,,, gracias


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> paketazo , profundiza un poco en lo de monedas de menos de 1 oz,,,, gracias



*timi* te lo explicaré de modo sencillo.

en una crisis cruda y profunda con riesgo de desaparición del dinero FIAT, que preferirías tener:

¿5 ovejas o una vaca?

apenas hay diferencia porcentual a la hora de adquirir 1 Oz o 4 de 1/4, a la hora de venderlas será más fácil evitar un futuro "cargo" impositivo que si vender algo de más valor. Y si has de negociar "que no lo quiera nadie nunca" compras directas con metal, las monedas pequeñas son más manejables, incluso la plata como se ha comentado por aquí en diversas ocasiones.

Pero vamos el tema va más por un futuro gravamen a la venta de oro físico.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

Para compra/venta de MPs hay un hilo específico en el foro. Yo compro mucho ahí y tenéis, por ejemplo, a necho y que es muy conocido entre los "metaleros". No me gusta recomendar a nadie, pero hago la excepción por el magnífico servicio que ofrece y -¡ojo!- que a veces pago un poco más que en otros lados, pero entiendo que un buen servicio hay que tenerlo también en cuenta. Y como comentaba paketazo mejor monedas en formato "pequeño" y que hayan sido "dinero": Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc. Vaya también por delante que aquí NO "recomendamos" la compra de MPs y SI que damos nuestra opinión favorable hacia su posesión "física", es decir que el interesado debe decidir por sí mismo y NO por lo que podamos comentar aquí. Por tanto, hay que estudiar el tema y actuar en consecuencia. Y si nos "equivocamos" las reclamaciones al "maestro armero"...

No creo que NINGUNO de los que andamos por aquí podamos aventurar esa hipotética paridad con el Euro e incluso que la pierda hacia abajo... Está sucediendo todo a suma velocidad y los activos -casi todos- se están moviendo al unisono y eso, en lo personal, es lo que más me está preocupando...

# bankiero: Interesante tu comentario y que voy a "complementar" y es que he hecho un rápido "rastreo" y los pertinentes cálculos. Veamos qué sucedió en la "debacle" del 2008 y para buscar una "comparable" con la situación actual...

- El 1 de Junio de 2008, el Oro hizo unos máximos alrededor de los $926,20 y de ahí cayó hasta los $716,80 marcados el 1 de Octubre de 2008. Bien esos mínimos en el Oro se correspondieron con los $65,92 del Petróleo de ese día y el ratio fue de... ¡10,87! A partir de ahí, el Oro no paró de subir hasta alcanzar los máximos de $1828,50 del 1 de Agosto de 2011... Quede claro que los precios son aproximados y de acuerdo a datos que tengo en mis archivos, así que pueden haber pequeñas variaciones, pero mínimas.

- Por su parte, el Petróleo andaba el 1 de Junio de 2008 en los $139,83 y caería hasta los $45,59 del 1 de Diciembre de 2008. Bien, ahí el ratio vs Oro era de... ¡15,72!

- ¿Y el Euro? Pues, no cayó por debajo de los 1,27...

¿Conclusión? Como ya comenté en otro post, hay un fortísimo DESACOPLE con respecto al Petróleo y también con el Euro... La "teoría" podría indicar que el Oro podría bajar acompañando en su caída al Petróleo, pero cuando se hiciera SUELO, muy probablemente ambos subirían, pero nada nos indica que el "desacople" no pueda continuar y aunque se regularizase con el ratio histórico tampoco sería negativo para el Oro, muy al contrario y es que los máximos anteriores del Oro y el Petróleo el ratio fue de... ¡13,07!

En mi opinión, el DESACOPLE actual obedece a que "manos miedosas" están entrando en el Oro y vendiendo Petróleo... algo que por otra parte es obvio. Menudo negocio el que puede haber hecho Putin...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 22:06 ----------

# timi: No es una cuestión de "precio", sino de "operatividad" y más en circunstancias adversas: Y ahí mejor moneda "pequeña". Un ejemplo que se me ocurre, si tienes que pasar SI o SI por un barrio marginal, y de noche, ¿qué preferirías llevar en la cartera un billete de 100 Euros o uno de 20 Euros?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2015)

todos los soberanos son de 1/4 ? de 7,90gr?
luego están los de medio soberano , de 1/8 , de 3,99gr?
el precio ya depende del valor numismático ?

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Ahí te dejo las respuestas y bastante MÁS...

- El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 23:13 ----------

Bueno, antes de ir a "planchar la oreja" como dice nuestro amigo atom ant, os dejo unos artículos bastante interesantes... El "metalero" un poco "surrealista", pero NUNCA se sabe lo que puede suceder...

- LA SORPRENDENTE PROPUESTA DE RUSIA A EUROPA QUE PODRÍA CAMBIAR LA FAZ DEL MUNDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Squeezed By Austerity Imposed By Germany, Greece and Spain on Verge of Revolt

- Silver: 14 Parabolic Peak Price Predictions By Year (2015-2020) - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Sólo "mentirosillo" ese HdP? Vamos, que eres muy benévolo calificándolo. Este "tipejo" está en la "escala" donde empieza SINVERÜENZA y se sigue para arriba... hasta llegar a TRAIDOR a su país.
> .



Discrepo.

Rajoy no es ni un mentirosillo, ni un HdP, ni traidor.

Rajoy es un político que se debe a su público (como todos los políticos).

Su público ¡Oh albricias! no es su electorado, sino el aparato del Partido que lo ha llevado a tan elevado destino.

Mientras no se entienda este concepto (aplicado en todos los países del mundo), no se ha entendido lo que es el mundo de la política.

Los políticos, lo son, porque su aparato los ha llevado a donde están.

El elector no es mas que un simple pardillo.


La prueba, el PSOE del GAL, del Roldán, de Filesa y demás, se inventa al Pedro Sánchez para regenerar la continuación ¿de? del PSOE (jajajaja).

Los Partidos Políticos son ante todo empresas. ¿Su materia prima?: El elector.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Amigo frisch: Discrepo totalmente: ese "pollo" es -PARA MÍ- un HIJO DE PUTA y un TRAIDOR al país.

Y eso del "aparato" de los partidos vamos a dejarlo un poco de lado, ya que éste en sí NO EXISTE, ya que el auténtico "aparato" suele estar entre "bambalinas"... Un ejemplo que siempre pongo: ¿Quién "manda" más realmente en USA, Bobama o el Presidente de Coca Cola?

En fin, amigo frisch, todos y cada uno de nosotros tenemos nuestra particular opinión y de eso es de lo que se trata... ¿No?

Un abrazo.

Fernando

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 23:53 ----------

Y hoy el USD ha alcanzado la paridad con el CHF... Que sepan aquellos que juegan a las "moneditas" que la moneda de referencia hoy en día es el USD y no el Euro... por ahí sabremos si una moneda está más devaluada que otra y, por tanto, si tiene mayor potencial de recuperación cuando cese el "huracán" del USD...

Y si el Euro se va a la paridad con el USD ya veremos lo que le queda al "convento"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Amigo frisch: Discrepo totalmente: ese "pollo" es -PARA MÍ- un HIJO DE PUTA y un TRAIDOR al país.
> 
> Y eso del "aparato" de los partidos vamos a dejarlo un poco de lado, ya que éste en sí NO EXISTE, ya que el auténtico "aparato" suele estar entre "bambalinas"... Un ejemplo que siempre pongo: ¿Quién "manda" más realmente en USA, Bobama o el Presidente de Coca Cola?
> 
> ...



Fernando, obviamente que es un hijo de puta.

Lo que quería decir es que llegar a ser presidente de un país y ser hijo de puta va de la mano porque no se llega a ser presidente de un país si no te elige el aparato del partido y la Coca Cola.

Por supuesto, el que elige a Rajoy o a Bobama es la Coca Cola, eso ya lo sabíamos. Lo eligen mediante el aparato del partido y el pardillo, tú y yo.

Yo, no, porque hace décadas que no voto.

(cierro mi comentario porque sale del espíritu de este magnífico hilo)


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Hola, frisch: No votar es hacer el "pardillo"... Bueno, eso es lo que yo creo y otra cosa es que después nos tomen el "pelo", bueno los que aún tengan... En cualquier caso, entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres transmitir, pero yo todavía "peleo" por intentar "cambiar las cosas"... aunque pueda ser una simple "ilusión".

Un abrazo.


----------



## frisch (6 Ene 2015)

Yo también peleo Fernando.
No votar, no significa no pelear.
Al contrario, creo que la verdadera lucha en estos tiempos tan inciertos (por no decir, tan sin futuro) consiste, una vez más (nada nuevo bajo el sol), en bajar al patio, codearse con los que sufren y tratar de hacer lo que uno buenamente puede hacer. Todo lo demás es lírica.

Un fuerte abrazo Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

SI, frisch, ya sé que tú peleas en el terreno que has escogido para ello y eso te honra, pero permite que otros tengamos el deseo de pelear en varios frentes a la vez... En cualquier caso, tú y yo nos entendemos perfectamente y que nadie piense que nos llevamos mal, al contrario somos AMIGOS de hace tiempo y de antes de nuestra llegada a este foro...

Y retomo el hilo y enlazo un muy excelente artículo... aunque en las conclusiones finales no lo veo tan claro y es que falta tiempo para ello y más viendo cómo hemos empezado el año...

- Todas las claves de 2015 en gráficos | Investing.com

Un fuerte abrazo frisch.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace escasos minutos continuaba el "ensanchamiento" en el ratio Oro vs Petróleo: Oro a $1211,60 y Petróleo a $53,44. Por tanto, el ratio se situaba en... ¡23,13!

Y dejo unos interesantes artículos...

- La claudicación del euro, escenario y perspectivas para 2015 | Investing.com

- Dos estudios apocalípticos ponen el foco en USA - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (6 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Silver: 14 Parabolic Peak Price Predictions By Year (2015-2020) - munKNEE dot.com



Me ha gustado mucho el artículo Fernando. Está claro que no estamos de acuerdo en algunas cosas (faltaría más) pero aportas mucho a burbuja y eso es de agradecer.


Mi precio objetivo en la plata está alrededor de 130$-150$ por oz. Sobre esa zona según vea como está el panorama podría cambiar algo de mi tesoro por otros activos. Ya veremos. Ya tengo el 70% de mi objetivo. En 3 meses tendré el 100%. Espero que no suba mucho en este tiempo.

Aparte del tema financiero, mi otra gran pasión es el psicoanálisis. Me encanta analizar el comportamiento humano, aprender de los errores propios y ajenos y también aprender de los aciertos de otros. 

La radiografía, por supuesto simplista y siempre injusta al generalizar que hago sobre los diferentes actores y sus inversiones en metal son las siguientes:

Me parece que la inversión en oro es para gente inteligente, menos especulativo que la plata, es el dinero más sano, la inversión en plata es para "listos" para maximizar hasta el límite la elección de la inversión en metales y la numismática es para cultos solo hay que ver el respeto y la educación de estos hilos. 

Yo conozco bien mis defectos. No soy inteligente, jamás lo seré, tampoco soy culto, aunque respeto mucho a este tipo de gente. Y me creo "listo" porque siempre he jugado mejor las cartas que me han salido en la vida que todos los de mi alrededor. Pero bueno ya sabéis que quien se pasa de "listo" al final es el más tonto. El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio y sino acierto en la plata tendré que reconocer que no era tan listo como yo pensaba.


----------



## atom ant (6 Ene 2015)

Buenos días
Pues si te gusta el psicoanálisis en este foro encontrarás entretenimiento sin fin... jejej

por mi parte empiezo a comprar brent a 51,3, con cuidadín

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Hola, Parri: Mira, las discrepancias son lógicas y a mí me gusta debatir, por tanto es lógico que dé lugar a las mismas. En el fondo, te diré que mientras yo lo tenga "claro", lo demás es -para mí- muy "relativo" y es que si uno no es "fariseo" consigo mismo es consciente de que sabe lo que sabe y sabe también lo que no sabe... Mi principal motivo de ser en este foro es aportar información y cuanto más se aparte de la "oficialista" mucho mejor. ¿Aprender? siempre se está aprendiendo en esta vida, vamos si no eres un vago consumado, aunque la verdad a nivel de Historia aquí NADIE me ha podido enseñar nada y lo único que he podido constatar es que existe un nivel muy bajo al respecto, pero también está claro que si quiero medirme a buenos "espadachines" en esa especialidad hay foros muy buenos de Historia en España y otros países.

Ya sabes, Parri, que yo soy "platero" y no tengo ningún animo especulativo, pero siempre he asociado la Plata al MP más "próximo" al pueblo llano y yo pertenezco al mismo, por tanto no tengo ningún problema en "entenderla", si quieres puedes llamarme "antiguo"... Todos tenemos en mente un "precio objetivo", pero la verdad es que hace tiempo que dejé de pensar en ello, ya que en el fondo me es indiferente y es por una simple cuestión de edad... Ya ves como las "percepciones" pueden estar sujetas a muchas variables.

Respeto el Psicoanálisis, pero no me gusta a pesar de haber leído bastante al respecto. En cualquier caso, su estudio es tan respetable como cualquier otro que se acometa con seriedad. En mí caso, mí vida ha estado asociada a disciplinas muy exigentes donde prima más la capacidad de reacción, eso sí lo más adecuada posible, que la "reflexión". Es más, en las Artes Marciales -he sido instructor- se suele aplicar el concepto de "NO PENSAR"...

Discernir entre "inteligente" y "listo" es algo que me tiene sin cuidado, aunque entiendo lo que comentas, pero hay gente que conjuga ambas facetas y no digo que sea mí caso... Y si lo aplicamos a los MPs es como todo, si nos vamos a lo más "básico", es decir el "capital" disponible, pues parece que el Oro es mucho más fácil de "entender" y, por tanto, de "arrimarse" a él. Ahora bien, si nos ponemos a "estudiar" y buscamos mayor potencial de revalorización, pues posiblemente la Plata ofrezca mayores oportunidades futuras. De todas formas, en la actual encrucijada, parece más adecuado estar posicionado en el Oro.

En fin, Parri, "divagaciones" como diría atom ant... Y como siempre, a pesar de esas posibles "divergencias" -creo que escasas...-, es un placer leerte y debatir contigo.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 11:14 ----------

# atom ant: Mucho "cuidadín", aunque me parece que vas con una visión cortoplacista... A medio y largo plazo, da la "sensación" de que para entrar es mejor esperar a que se "testeen" los mínimos del 2008... 

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# atom ant: Mucho "cuidadín", aunque me parece que vas con una visión cortoplacista... A medio y largo plazo, da la "sensación" de que para entrar es mejor esperar a que se "testeen" los mínimos del 2008...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando, lo tengo en cuenta, en algún punto había que empezar a acumular y aquí comienza la estrategia... poliki poliki, como se dice por aquí

corto o medio placista lo dirá el precio y su diagnóstico

Saludos


----------



## timi (6 Ene 2015)

dejo esto ,,,

Gonzalo Lardíes: "La caída del precio del crudo es un QE en toda regla para España" - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Ene 2015)

Cuidado con los cuchiillos que caen. 
Que luego tenemos que ir a urgencias.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Un buen ejemplo de lo que significan la "falsedad" y la "manipulación"...

- Monedas plata American Silver Eagle y Warren Buffett en 1996

Y un artículo para los que siguen el Petróleo, aunque yo sigo pensando en que podríamos ver los anteriores mínimos de 2008 y, en ese caso, comprobar si tienen "pensado" que se paren AHI o que la caída continúe...

- Los especuladores del petróleo al descubierto | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 13:08 ----------

Y el Bund ahora en los... ¡156,815! Hay que ser un auténtico "animal" para meter un "duro" ahí...


----------



## taurus (6 Ene 2015)

LLevo poco tiempo con vosotros,pero pienso que quitando el oro,los alimentos y las NOK POCO MAS SE PUEDE GUARDAR.
Pregunta de los que leemos mas que intervenimos:¿Que hacemos?


----------



## esseri (6 Ene 2015)

taurus dijo:


> LLevo poco tiempo con vosotros,pero pienso que quitando el oro,los alimentos y las NOK POCO MAS SE PUEDE GUARDAR.
> Pregunta de los que leemos mas que intervenimos:¿Que hacemos?



Leer más y dezidir. Y preguntar pa'rellenar wekos, komo ahora...pero no sobre ké hazer. 

Kon todo respeto, el "hazer" no es kuestión de terzeros...y menos k opinan gratis. 

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 19:14 ----------

Volviendo a akél " suelo de opinión públika para iniziados"...( k el momento es interesante )

Kómo lo veis para k fondos y/o asesores profesionales entren en la eszena metalera ? ( Mutxa pasta y kriterio del físiko komo un nitxo de siembra "paziente"...en un aktivo k está awantando lo suyo,komo pokos ). Puede ese perfil himbersor ser un wen faktor para konsolidar el nivel "paketazo" ...y más allááá ??? Ante " la klientela" , es ya "el prodúto" defendible komo sugerenzia y planteable komo himbersión a día de hoy ???

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

taurus dijo:


> LLevo poco tiempo con vosotros,pero pienso que quitando el oro,los alimentos y las NOK POCO MAS SE PUEDE GUARDAR.
> Pregunta de los que leemos mas que intervenimos:¿Que hacemos?



Hola, taurus: Bueno, llevarás poco tiempo por este hilo, pero yo te recuerdo de cuando escribí en otros hilos metaleros... ¿Me equivoco?

En fin, como a mí me gusta opinar y, además, NUNCA está de más si nos atenemos a lo que en cierta ocasión dijo José Ortega y Gasset: "La mayor parte de los hombres no tiene opinión, y es preciso que ésta le venga de fuera a presión, como entra el lubricante en las máquinas."

Bien, taurus, en las actuales circunstancias, lo que se ha venido "aconsejando" en este hilo y el anterior, a saber Despensa + Medicamentos + Artículos necesarios, MPs (aquí cada cual asigna la proporción que estime oportuna), Divisas "confiables" y ahí yo estoy anclado primero en el CHF y luego en la NOK, material "defensivo" por si es necesario... Y, sobre todo, CALMA, porque lo que ahora sucede no es NADA comparado con lo que podría venir en los años venideros...

El pasado sábado ya activé mí señal de compra en el Oro e hice una pequeña compra, al igual que de Plata, pero lo vi NO por lo que leía por ahí, sino por mis estudios sobre el ratio Oro vs Petróleo... Yo, en los MPs, suelo moverme en función de mis particulares "percepciones" y me gusta informarme, pero la decisión final suelo tomarla cuando yo estoy plenamente convencido.

Hace escasos momentos prosigue la "confirmación": Oro a $1219,6 y Petróleo a $50,96 lo que supone que el ratio se sitúa en los... ¡23,93! Y yo, la verdad, ahora no recuerdo que haya existido una situación semejante y tendré que revisar gráficos históricos para ver si estoy equivocado.

Respecto a lo que están haciendo "manos fuertes", un buen amigo mío que trabaja en una importante empresa financiera del área Asia-Pacífico me ha indicado hoy que está entrando mucho dinero en el Oro, pero claro él se refiere a lo que "controla" allí e imagino que en unos días tendré datos mejores, aunque ése tipo de movimientos suelo dejarlo para otros analistas y es que yo estoy interesado en otras cuestiones...

# atom ant: Hoy ya te comentaba que es muy posible que lleven el Petróleo a los mínimos anteriores del 2008 y cada vez estoy más convencido de ello e incluso me planteo que puedan perforarlos a la baja, ya que allí habrá mucha -demasiada...- "gente" esperando...

Más tarde ya os aportaré algunas informaciones interesantes que me han llegado de USA y que aún tengo que seleccionar. Ahora mismo existe abundante información y es que el ambiente está muy, pero que muy "caldeado", tanto que no hace mucho el S&P 500 estaba perdiendo el nivel de los 2000... aunque aún queda sesión por delante.

# taurus: Antes de finalizar, te recuerdo una frase de Theodore Roosevelt: "Haz lo que puedas, con lo que tengas, estés donde estés."

Saludos.


----------



## taurus (6 Ene 2015)

Gracias Fernando,lo que deduzco es que la estampida está cerca.¿Me equivoco?


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Ene 2015)

Los niños ya no vienen con ningún pan debajo del brazo,atentos al futuro que nos espera...seguramente ni Fernandojcg tiene respuesta...
Y esto ya es fuerte...:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Hola, taurus: No lo sé... Seguramente, este Enero sea bastante "movido" por razones obvias y me temo que este año va a ser bastante "infernal", pero la auténtica "estampida" la espero para más adelante, aunque no mucho más... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que espero al 2016 para tener mejores elementos para opinar, pero todo indica que mis estudios, al igual que los de otros colegas, no andan muy "desencaminados"... En fin, ya se verá.

Y dejo unas informaciones interesantes, especialmente la del Oro...

- Greece vs Europe: who will blink first? - Telegraph

- Pan American Silver: Founder Ross Beaty Buys 500k Shares, But Mining Costs Are Too High - Pan American Silver Corp. (NASDAQAAS) | Seeking Alpha

- Gold Was Up 73% Last Year! | Casey Research

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 20:26 ----------

# karlilatúnya: Je,je,je... Seguro que NO, pero vamos que tampoco voy muy "desencaminado" desde que escribo en este foro/hilo... ¿No? La verdad, si supiera el cuándo y el cómo, pues a lo mejor ya no andaría por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Ene 2015)

Fernando, por lo "poco" que te conozco, juraría que si supieras lo que nadie sabe,lo ultimo que harías es dejarnos solos.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Fernando, por lo "poco" que te conozco, juraría que si supieras lo que nadie sabe,lo ultimo que harías es dejarnos solos.
> Un saludo



Eso puedes darlo por SEGURO, pero después es posible que me perdería por alguno de estos "mundos de Dios" o si lo viera "imposible", lo que "aprendí" en el Ejército: mejor de pie que de rodillas... Bueno, tu avatar es muy "explicativo" sobre mi forma de pensar.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Ene 2015)

Keiser Report en español: La desglobalización y la caída del imperio estadounidense (E701)- Videos de RT

No se si lo pusisteis, sale Chris Powell, el de GATA, está interesante.


----------



## atom ant (6 Ene 2015)

Ansioso por leer esas noticias frescas
. ¿Creo entender que estás, Fernando, sugiriendo el spread oro negro - oro amarillo ¿? ... expláyate un poco más por favor 

por mi parte he vuelto a recomprar un poco más barato, y vuelta a empezar.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: En fin, me parece que voy a tener poco tiempo para explayarme, ya que en breve tengo que atender cuestiones laborales...

Bien, si el ratio del Oro vs Petróleo sigue esa tendencia, pues está claro que el "largo" está en el Oro y el "corto" en el Petróleo. He tenido que buscar un gráfico de muy largo plazo sobre el ratio Oro vs Petróleo y esto ya ha sucedido en determinados períodos de los años 80 y 90. En los mismos se comprueba que los rangos pueden ir de 20 a 30 e incluso llegaron a estar en la zona de 30 a 36...

Habría que analizar qué acontecimientos sucedieron en esos períodos y que fueron "dilatados" en el tiempo... Ello podría inducirnos a pensar que el Petróleo podría mantenerse en precios bajos durante bastante tiempo. Yo te aconsejaría que buscases un gráfico de largo plazo de ese ratio y lo verás más claro... No es menos cierto que los tiempos han cambiado, pero ese comportamiento no fue tan "infrecuente" hace ya algunas décadas... No es menos cierto que a esas grandes subidas en el ratio le siguieron posteriormente fortísimas caídas.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (6 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmkxV1Dyb8c


una posibilidad







y uno que se va a meter en el sobre en 3....2....1....

Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Gracias, atom ant y te dejo unos artículos de USA que he leído hoy sobre el Petróleo y ya ves cómo ven el panorama allí y en línea con lo que vengo comentando en los últimos días respecto al Crudo...

- Transocean LTD, Seadrill Ltd, BP plc (ADR), Halliburton Company: Jeff Gundlach: If Oil Drops To $40 The Geopolitical Consequences Could Be Terrifying | ETF DAILY NEWS

- Oil is going to get worse before it gets better

- Oil dips below $49 as sector faces 'Hunger Games'

- Share Prices For Oil Companies Tumble Along With Oil Prices

Eso no quita para que pueda haber repuntes puntuales en el precio del Petróleo, pero ahora mismo NO parece el activo más adecuado para estar posicionado...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (7 Ene 2015)

No. no lo parece, pero estos niveles hay que tentar... seguramente me dedique a tradear con cuidado de momento.

Buenas noche


----------



## satu (7 Ene 2015)

Ha empezado fuerte el año, 45€ mas por onza en esta primera semana..

Esperemos que sea algo anecdotico y se cumplan las previsiones de bajada para poder cargar a menos de 900/oz


----------



## esseri (7 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Gracias, atom ant y te dejo unos artículos de USA que he leído hoy sobre el Petróleo y ya ves cómo ven el panorama allí y en línea con lo que vengo comentando en los últimos días respecto al Crudo...



Te refieres a los komentarios de esta tarde...o hay otros posteados ? ( yo no los he visto ,sorry )

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Ene 2015)

dejo esto ,,,,

Russian Default Risk Surges To New 6-Year Highs As Ruble Rubble Returns | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# satu: No sé si se verán esos niveles que refieres en el Oro, pero ahora de momento NO dada la actual situación en Europa por el asunto de Grecia... Más adelante, podría hacerlo acompañando a otras Materias Primas, pero ya dije que no va a ser relevante esa caída si va "acompasada" con la devaluación del Euro. Pasado el mes de Enero veremos por dónde pueden ir los "tiros"...

# esseri: Hace ya bastante tiempo que venimos comentando y posteando artículos sobre el tema del Petróleo. Quizás, en el hilo, venimos escribiendo más sobre el Petróleo que de los MPs.

# atom ant: Sigue el "más de lo mismo"... Hace escasos minutos el Petróleo a $50,08 y el Oro a $1213,10 y, a pesar de la leve caída de éste último, el ratio sube a... ¡24,22!

Y dejo un interesante y atinado artículo de Pepe Escobar...

- Rebelion. 2015 se concentrará en Irán, China y Rusia

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 09:19 ----------

Ministro de Petróleo de Emiratos cree exceso de oferta podría durar meses o años Por Reuters


----------



## meliflua (7 Ene 2015)

Buenos días a todos.

Después de estos días de paz y amor, volvemos a la realidad, la dura realidad, esta crisis se agudiza y profundiza más en el sistema, es una crisis de deuda, sistémica y global, y la caída del preicio del petróleo la hace más dura si cabe, poniendo en riesgo quiebras, impagos y miles de puestos de trabajo por todo lo largo y ancho de este mundo.

Personalmente a mi me dieron con el petróleo, pero gane mucho con el corto del sp500, al final una propina a final de mes.

Os dejo este artículo de Bill Holter bastante interesante saludos.

They See It Coming…Ready or Not?*|*A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Un placer volver a leerte y únicamente "aconsejarte" que no tomes excesivos riesgos en los mercados. Ahora mismo, están más para "mirarlos" que para "tocarlos", aunque yo sigo con mis pequeños movimientos hacia la RV americana, aunque es un dinero "inmovilizado", así que el riesgo está bastante minimizado...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2015)

Hola! Yo sigo viendo el euro bajista. Vamos camino de la paridad por la vía rápida. :fiufiu:


----------



## atom ant (7 Ene 2015)

Buenos días, de momento el fibonacci de 49,6 brent que comentábamos anoche, parece que va funcionando...

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, bueno... te aprecio y mí consejo es que cuando saques un mínimo beneficio ahí, te salgas y esperes mayor claridad... Lo que estoy leyendo en los últimos días indica que podemos ver el Petróleo bastante más abajo, aunque vete a saber...

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

- Un analista sostiene que la OTAN usa Canarias contra Rusia

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (7 Ene 2015)

Gracias Fernando por el interés, yo también te aprecio. El día va viento en popa y toda la pantalla en verde, seguramente lo cierre todo antes de que se muevan los americanos.
todo menos PBR que compré en soporte $6,03

Saludos


----------



## esseri (7 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Hace ya bastante tiempo que venimos comentando y posteando artículos sobre el tema del Petróleo. Quizás, en el hilo, venimos escribiendo más sobre el Petróleo que de los MPs.



Jojojo...hombre,tanto,tanto,no será, no ? 

De todos modos, ya he visto k por la "línea de tus komentarios de los últimos días" te referías a los posts de unas horas antes a raíz de mi konsulta sobre el tema...y k no me perdía ninguno,gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, tú mismo, pero parece que los americanos van a abrir para arriba... aunque eso puede no ser bueno para el Petróleo y es que el Índice del Dólar está en los... ¡92,33! He echado un ojo al Bovespa y ése también esta fuerte hoy, aunque parece más bien un rebote puntual.

# esseri: Aquí dejo un artículo "metalero", que acabo de leer, y que os interesará...

- FORT KNOX: Tainted With Radioactive Gold? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (7 Ene 2015)

Aqui dejo un articulo un poco largo pero muy interesante, enlazado por Unai.
Saludos

The Vineyard of the Saker: 2014 "End of Year" report and a look into what 2015 might bring


----------



## Alfaquí (7 Ene 2015)

Joer, el oro hoy no se decide ni pa un lao ni p'al otro. El petróleo igual. Reina la desorientación total.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2015)

En línea con mi previsión habrá mucho tiempo para ponerse largos en el crudo:
Los precios del petrleo seguirn bajando


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En MUCHÍSIMAS ocasiones he comentado que la austeridad impuesta a los países llamados PIGS ha sido para rescatar a la banca alemana (y también la francesa), pues ahí tenéis la "prueba del algodón"...

- La banca alemana concentra la mayor exposición a la deuda griega del mundo - Noticias de Inversión

# carraca: Muy bueno el artículo que has enlazado. En la línea de lo que venimos comentando por aquí y aconsejo su lectura.

Y aprovecho la ocasión para manifestar que estoy hasta los mismos COJONES del puto Islamismo Radical y no me extraña el auge que está teniendo la extrema derecha en Europa gracias a estos HdP, pero es que hay razones para ello... A estos "pollos" se les tendría que aplicar la misma "medicina" que ellos utilizan: el EXTERMINIO TOTAL...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2015)

Alfaquí dijo:


> Joer, el oro hoy no se decide ni pa un lao ni p'al otro. El petróleo igual. Reina la desorientación total.



Si, pero a lo tonto ha subido 40 euros la onza en un par de dias...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

fff dijo:


> Si, pero a lo tonto ha subido 40 euros la onza en un par de dias...



SI, pero el pasado sábado pagué más caro que cuando compré la última vez a $1300 y es que hay que tener en cuenta la devaluación del Euro...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 20:20 ----------

- The Folly of (Currency) War

---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 20:39 ----------

- 2015, ¿el año del desastre económico y el inicio de una gran recesión mundial? - RT


----------



## Parri (7 Ene 2015)

Buenas noches compañeros. Un día triste para nuestro vecinos los franchutes, la vida en ocasiones es muy dura cuando te pones en el lugar de quién lo pasa mal. Paso unos enlaces por si os agrada alguno. 

Vomitivo JPMorgan.

JPMorgan pagará 100 millones dólares por manipular el forex

Todos contra Rusia

Rusia continúa azotada por una tormenta financiera perfecta

Analista técnico especializado en ciclos. Visión del oro alcista.

Oro, señal alcista - Rankia

Un poco de historia platera.

SILVER SQUELCHERS PART 9: And Their Interesting Associates : SRSrocco Report

El puzzle de la repatriación del oro europeo.

Is this a Missing Puzzle Piece to Europe


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Best oil/gold deal in 10 years. Despues será respecto al JPY, luego EUR y finalmente USD. Aferrate al metal. <a href="http://t.co/mDUdYfvqX0">pic.twitter.com/mDUdYfvqX0</a></p>&mdash; Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) <a href="https://twitter.com/EstudioMetal/status/552696251851218945">enero 7, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Para tener una mejor perspectiva es mejor ver un gráfico de muy largo plazo. Aparte del momento puntual del año 1973 por la Crisis del Petróleo, son mucho más representativas las situaciones producidas durante la mitad de la década de los 80 y a largo de la de los 90... Es probable que se reproduzca el ratio de aquellas épocas, pero lo más destacable sería preguntarse si se producirá la misma duración entre períodos que entonces. Se trata de un trabajo complejo y es que hay que analizar las circunstancias económico-financiero-geopolíticas que entonces se produjeron, pero he encontrado muchas analogías, aunque lamentablemente no tengo tiempo para profundizar en ese tema y es que ahora estoy ocupado en otros más interesantes para mí.

Gracias por el aporte y Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 23:51 ----------

En fin, he tenido que "buscarlo", ya que comentaba de "memoria", pero con el gráfico se ve más claramente el "sentido" de mi comentario...

Gold to Oil Ratio Historical Chart | MacroTrends

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 00:16 ----------

Dejo un excelente artículo de uno de los mejores militares de nuestro país...

- El Blog de Pedro Pitarch: NUEVAS MISIONES MILITARES

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (8 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Best oil/gold deal in 10 years. Despues será respecto al JPY, luego EUR y finalmente USD. Aferrate al metal. <a href="http://t.co/mDUdYfvqX0">pic.twitter.com/mDUdYfvqX0</a></p>&mdash; Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) <a href="https://twitter.com/EstudioMetal/status/552696251851218945">enero 7, 2015</a></blockquote>
> ******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>



Lo de "aférrate al metal" , wena retórika propagandístika, ké duda kabe...pero la klave,más allá del resto de referenzias k prevé pulverizar, es k kuando menos, mantenga ese ratio kon el petróleo desde ahora y kuando éste retome posiziones. Atenzión a deskortxes gratuítos de txampú, plísss , k haze 2 días, la oleada ofizial eran suelos de onzas kontadas por zientos.

////////////////

@paketazo

Konforero, se le etxa de menos , y en espezial " k se ponga usted unas líneas"  una vez rebasado el nivel paketazo y delimitando el famoso "triangle" del konforero Ladrillófilo y/o barreras intermedias.

Eso...y un apunte,dada su familiaridá, a la polítika ante la klientela de fondos de himbersión & asesores y si, de mantenerse la asepsia aktual del oro a los txuzos de punta ambientales, es ya una propuesta de kartera defendible.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

- Banco central de EEUU analiza subir tasas interés en medio de baja inflación Por EFE


----------



## frisch (8 Ene 2015)

Parri dijo:


> Buenas noches compañeros. Un día triste para nuestro vecinos los franchutes, la vida en ocasiones es muy dura cuando te pones en el lugar de quién lo pasa mal.



Siento discrepar (o quizás no), una vez más.

En primer lugar los franchutes, no son únicamente los franchutes que hoy lloran como magdalenas por el atentado a Charlie Hebdo. Los franchutes son también los millones de mulsulmanes (5 en Francia) que Charlie Hebdo una y otra vez y otra y otra más, ha ridiculizado en sus portadas y artículos.

Cierto es que de los cinco millones de musulmanes de la République no todos se alegran, ni mucho menos, del atentado. Pero tan cierto es que Charlie Hebdo lleva años dando caña a los musulmanes de manera gratuita, chabacana y, por qué no decirlo, cruel.

Hoy la crueldad ha llamado a su puerta.

No me alegro de ello. Me indigna. Pero no por las mismas razones por las que se indigna el statu quo de Las Galias. Lejos de ello.

"Edito"

Dicho esto, conociendo perfectamente Las Galias, tampoco estoy, a fecha de hoy, convencido de que este atentado sea "solo" obra de tres pringaos islamistas. Es más. de lo que he leído esto es un encargo a profesionales avezados, no necesariamente islamistas (esto lo añado yo).


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Lo de "aférrate al metal" , wena retórika propagandístika, ké duda kabe...pero la klave,más allá del resto de referenzias k prevé pulverizar, es k kuando menos, mantenga ese ratio kon el petróleo desde ahora y kuando éste retome posiziones. Atenzión a deskortxes gratuítos de txampú, plísss , k haze 2 días, la oleada ofizial eran suelos de onzas kontadas por zientos.
> 
> ////////////////
> 
> ...




En cuanto termine un trabajillo que tengo haré un desglose técnico del oro y del €/$ a ver que vemos.

De momento he pillado algo más de rubio metal más caro de lo que esperaba ... a ver la próxima compra de febrero por donde andamos.

Por cierto he comprado una Oz de platino...tenia curiosidad y me salió mas barata que si fuera de oro. Ni IVA así que blanco y en botella.

Un saludo y aun que no escriba, os leo 8:


----------



## atom ant (8 Ene 2015)

Vaya tirón que le están dando al oil y a la bolsa desde las dos... wow
les ha debido sentar bien el bokata a los amalillos.
dpm

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 02:54 ----------

Brent a $53
mpbk va a llevar una alegría cuando despierte


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2015)

¿Volverá la paridad euro-dólar? La moneda única, cerca de perder su último gran soporte - elEconomista.es
Algunos analistas ya hablan de euro más barato que dólar, en realidad el euro siempre ha sido la divisa mala del sistema ya que es una unión monetaria donde cada país va a su bola. :fiufiu:





La UE alemana ya empieza a parecerse a Weymar.


----------



## esseri (8 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> ...La UE alemana ya empieza a parecerse a Weymar.



Juásssss.... :XX:

No es usté de medias tintas en sus metáforas*,eh ?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Voy a dejar un par de artículos...

Uno de "opinión" y que puede ser polémico para algunos, pero entiendo que tiene una buena parte de "razón"...

- La invasión musulmana - Blogs de Matacán

Y este otro hace que nos "cuestionemos" algunas cosas... No creo en las "casualidades" en determinadas circunstancias. Y también quiero destacar la "deshumanización" extrema en los mercados: ayer el CAC 40 francés subió a pesar de los pesares...

- Presuntos combatientes yihadistas que estuvieron en Siria provocan una masacre en París el mismo día que Hollande hablaba de eliminar las sanciones a Rusia

# atom ant: Yo estaba "planchando" la oreja, así que no me he enterado de los movimientos que comentas en relación al Petróleo, aunque parece haber sido algo "puntual", ya que ahora anda alrededor de los $51...

# paketazo: Saludarte y por aquí esperamos con interés tus comentarios, aunque primero tendrás que disponer de tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

Interesante...

- Rebelion. 2014 - 2015: balance y perspectivas

- Gold price in 2015: Playing Russian roulette | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (8 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Yo estaba "planchando" la oreja, así que no me he enterado de los movimientos que comentas en relación al Petróleo, aunque parece haber sido algo "puntual", ya que ahora anda alrededor de los $51...
> .



Hola, buenas tardes... siempre interesante el souflé de las 02:00 AM

Saludos



RTS +9% (795)


----------



## atom ant (8 Ene 2015)

WBH-Energy-se-convierte-en-la-primera-victima-del-boom-del-esquisto-y-la-caida-del-crudo-en-EEUUl#.Kku8On7bg3FGtMZ


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Ya veremos cuando el Esquisto se refleje en las quiebras en cadena de las compañías que se dedican al mismo, su repercusión financiera y que va a ser muy importante, aparte del enorme número de desempleados que va a crear en los EE.UU. Y vamos si hace tiempo que muchos lo veíamos venir, resulta sumamente "extraña" la política seguida por Washington en el tema del Petróleo y es como "dispararse al pie" deliberadamente...

Dejo algo interesante respecto al Oro...

- El oro, en rango, parece difícil predecir su rumbo a corto plazo | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2015)

HSBC eleva su precio objetivo 2015 para el oro


----------



## Alfaquí (8 Ene 2015)

Oro y petróleo se han pasado otra jornada dudando hacia donde ir y se quedan donde estaban ayer.

Desorientación total en los mercados.


----------



## maragold (8 Ene 2015)

Cómo era aquello de Goldman Sachs?!?!... ah, sí... que el oro estaría a finales de 2014 en 1050$! ::

Por cierto, en Euros ha sido un buen refugio.













En Yenes...







Y en Rublos... :cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

NO, Chúpate Esa, el Oro no está ni mucho menos sobrevalorado... En su momento, ya se demostró en este hilo la devaluación que han tenido las monedas Fiat contra el Oro en períodos mucho más largos de los que enlaza el conforero maragold y al que aprovecho para saludar.

Es más, dada la actual inestabilidad existente en todos los órdenes, lo que realmente me extraña y mucho es que continúe a un precio que estimo muy bajo. Y ya sabes que me caracterizo por no ser un "metalero" talibán, muy al contrario, y cuando me ha parecido necesario estar "alejado" de los MPs lo he comentado sin ningún problema... pero ahora mismo no es el caso. Después de las próximas elecciones de Grecia ya volveremos a replantearnos el "momento"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

¡Ah! bueno, pues disculpa por no haberte "interpretado" correctamente. Efectivamente, si vemos cómo están todos los "cruces", el USD está fuertemente sobrevalorado, pero ya lo estaba también antes del "rally" que ha emprendido. Hace muchísimos años que perdió sus "fundamentales"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Ene 2015)

Opiniones por favó!
Algunos precios objetivos a día de hoy me parecen... impensables. Pero quien sabe. Por eso, hablemos de precios, DJI, oro, HUI, gas y petróleo. Todo análisis técnico. Pongo gráficos.



























Los precios objetivos están marcados con P.O. 
Buscad bien porque a veces están tan abajo que están en medio de otros indicadores.
Artículo más extenso... Wednesday Report…BIG MOVES DEVELOPING IN STRATEGIC MARKETS… | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Yo pienso que sí se puede dar, el dólar parece ser que va a seguir subiendo, y que seguirá entrando dinero en la deuda americana. 
Estoy deseando ver qué pasa el 22 de Enero, que hable Draghi de una vez, y confirme de una vez por todas que hay QE para tener las cosas más claras.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: En lo personal, te diré que no me extrañaría nada ver durante este año niveles en torno a los 14.000 en el Dow Jones y los 1.500 del S&P 500. Vamos, es que deberían estar por ahí o bastante más abajo.

En el Oro no me voy a pronunciar, ya que aquí entran muchas variables y luego está el tema del "tipo de cambio"... 

Respecto al Petróleo, tampoco me extrañarían niveles cercanos a los $40... Y sobre el Gas ya dí en su momento ese posible precio objetivo que aparece en el gráfico que has enlazado.

Está claro que esos precios deberían darse si se continúa en esa espiral deflacionista en la que parece abocado todo el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Turkey?src=hash">#Turkey</a> has joined <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/China?src=hash">#China</a>, <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Russia?src=hash">#Russia</a> &amp; <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Iran?src=hash">#Iran</a> in the &quot;Gold is Money Club.&quot; <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen">@KoosJansen</a> has the data &amp; a history lesson: <a href="http://t.co/PD4T7od0le">http://t.co/PD4T7od0le</a></p>&mdash; Jim Rickards (@JamesGRickards) <a href="https://twitter.com/JamesGRickards/status/553216027291820032">enero 8, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Hablan de alianza "áurea" a la que se une Turquía, que por cierto ayer vi que son los número 1 actuales en emisión de monedas de oro en el mundo. Un actor que se suele dejar de lado vaya.


----------



## atom ant (8 Ene 2015)

Joer, me están contando en el telediario que uno de los terroristas olvidó el carné de identidad en el coche...

sin comentarios.


----------



## Parri (8 Ene 2015)

Vamos con algunos enlaces. No he visto aún ningún trabajo donde se analice la repercusión de esta bajada del precio del crudo en la extracción de metales. Si tenéis algo por ahí pasarlo. :rolleye:

Una conversación telefónica siempre interesante entre Marc Faber y Jim Rogers. Nombran varios países el nuestro incluido. 

Marc Faber Blog

El análisis de Harvey Organ.

Harvey Organ: Monstrous Increase in Gold Open Interest! | SilverDoctors.com

El ReyMidas sobre el oro y otros activos.

Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados: Oro 1210

Sobre el tema de actualidad. Islam en Europa. Infograma.

Islam en Europa (infografías)

2015 peligroso para los inversores.

El 2015 puede ser el annus horribilis para el inversor tradicional

Y lecturas para el fin de semana por su dificultad y porque requieren mucho tiempo. Si os gusta el AT y el AF los apreciareis. Son 2 trabajos muy currados de Gfierro que va actualizando constantemente.

Indices Mundiales: Tendencias, Techos y Suelos - Rankia

Utilizando ETFs para valuar y evaluar Países, Regiones y Sectores - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Joer, me están contando en el telediario que uno de los terroristas olvidó el carné de identidad en el coche...
> 
> sin comentarios.



El detalle más RELEVANTE de este atentado es que se han utilizado armas y munición de guerra... ¿Conocéis atentados islámicos semejantes en Occidente?
Pues, "reflexionar" sobre ello...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Ene 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Siento discrepar (o quizás no), una vez más.



Por cerrar este comentario mío, teniendo en cuenta que está a contracorriente de lo que la opinión pública en general clama (rasgándose las vestiduras) y que eso le pone a uno en el punto de mira, decir que:

la mayor parte de este clamor general afirma que los islamistas no cercenarán ni acabarán con la libre expresión: "Je suis Charlie".

¡Me temo que sí!

Lo paradójico del asunto es que los que cercenarán (cercenan) nuestra libertad de expresión, no serán cuatro barbudos descerebrados sino cuatro personajillos bien trajeados, bien afeitados con despacho con vistas a la ciudad (civilización).

Unos cuantos enlaces con otro punto de vista que el de los massmierda.

What to Say When You Have Nothing to Say? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

¿Quién está detrás del atentado contra Charlie Hebdo?, por Thierry Meyssan

Charlie Hebdo ou "la trahison des clercs" - Egalite et Réconciliation


Por supuesto, lo ocurrido, es una salvajada. Y si hay alguna duda que se lo pregunten a los irakíes, afganos y yemeniés que saben de ello un rato largo.

La mano que mata es siempre la misma.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2015)

Es que resulta obvio...

- Europa camina hacia su definitivo suicidio - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El detalle más RELEVANTE de este atentado es que se han utilizado armas y munición de guerra... ¿Conocéis atentados islámicos semejantes en Occidente?
> Pues, "reflexionar" sobre ello...
> 
> Saludos.



no entiendo mucho de armas y me gustaría que explicases lo de los AK's

Esta vez iban a por objetivos concretos y no buscaban una masacre. demasiado selectivos a mi modo de ver, no me cuadra con el perfil.
Lo del carné con foto de traca.

raro raro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

Interesante.
Banco Central de Suiza introduce tipos de interés negativos
Si el CHF está en tipos negativos (algo inédito en un banco central) significa que hay mucho peligro en la eurozona. :fiufiu:
Digamos que si el oro es la divisa referencia con riesgo cero e interés cero, un banco central para hacer atractiva su divisa frente al oro la ha de dotar con interés positivo excepto que por razones de política monetaria sea inconveniente (por ejemplo si queremos penalizar el ahorro).
Siguiendo la lógica inversa si una divisa es demasiado atractiva un banco central la ha de dotar con tipos negativos para hacerla repulsiva al inversor.
En este caso el tipo negativo es un peaje a pagar por la seguridad. :ouch:


----------



## esseri (9 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es que resulta obvio...
> 
> - Europa camina hacia su definitivo suicidio - Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> Saludos.



Mú weno,Fernando.

En marujeo ilustráo, al menos, Mk Koy es la bomba y m'enkanta, una de las muletas más habituales de El Gurusito, Pisitófilos Kreditófagos. El asunto es k Pisitófilos ,newtoniano en exzeso, pa'variar, daba por sentado k los Pigs se kalzarían el korsé uropedo para reorientar la Unión...y no ha sido así...y a estas alturas,ya no lo será, pues la patada adelante no ha hetxo sino ajustar levemente las zifras...pero amplifikar la treta.

El error de la transizión estruktural no han sido los insufizientes rekortes k la ziudadanía debía asumir, sino el papel de unos polítikos de txitxinabo ( frente a los de enjundia k reklama en su artículo Mk Koy ), k basaron,eternizando su pantomima y viziada relazión kon la plebe , la reestrukturazión en el engaño,el kamuflaje y los paños kalientes a las poblaziones uropedas en lugar de en la komunikazión honesta de una koyuntura kataklísmika kon la k komprometerla. Los gobiernos Pigs han kerido resetear komo señoritos, komo la kastuza hermétika k son, sin entender k para ese viaje, las alforjas impreszindibles eran la sinzeridá y un arremangamiento kolektivo , o la distorsión memokrátika sería inazeptable, pues el pueblo no vería una txurtxilliana kausa komún k autorizar y empujar, sino un infumable desekilibrio sozial entre gobernantes y gobernados . De ahí k el término "Kasta" sea ahora kuando se ha masifikado .

Ese abordaje de puntillas por las kastuzas Pigs , kual txorizos baratos , de las exigenzias zentruropedas de austeridá sólo ha konseguido medias tintas en los objetivos y por lo tanto, deskonfianza ,iwalmente ante kien las proponía komo ante kienes las sufrirían. Y ahora el kontrato a 3 bandas ya no funzionará, pues las propuestas polítikas para las k M Koy rekiere entidá presentarán a la UE komo tiranos liantes ...mientras k éstos verán a las ziudadanías Pigs komo gorrones liantes. Puéx pasando de líos,puéx...

Y asínnn...maldita la falta k haze ahora un Txurtxill de todo a 100, Mk Koy. Las gobernanzias ...y ojo!, las biempensanzias, kastuzas ambas, kreyeron k la Odisea uropeda pasaba por resetear de espaldas al pueblo borrego, palo y zanahoria k dezía El Gurusito...tirando líneas makro en papel koutxé dignas de vuestra genialidá y altos designios...y minimizando los rugidos de estómago del populatxo. Kon lo k ( oh,gurusitos,mis gurusitos !!!)...el "susto y muerte" ya no prozede, "mangas verdes"...ahora sólo keda la dikotomía de Bukowski : Mierda fría o mierda kaliente. 

Miren vuezenzias por dónde ...k hasta palmar,tós tenemos kositas k'aprender & tal...





( Kon un rekuerdo ,por supuestón Sin Akritú, a la peña de TE - ké pena!, el mismo error de "luz pa'minorías" , komo wen púlpito ppzziano - si es k alguno derrapase por akí )


----------



## satu (9 Ene 2015)

Hasta hace poco se decia que el oro iba a bajar, pero si ahora se dice que europa se va a la mierda igual es mejor comprar oro antes que los euros valgan menos no?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Dejo un gráfico en relación a lo que comentas:

- Tipos del Banco Central de Suiza 2015 | datosmacro.com

Por cierto, hace dos días leí que las reservas de divisas del Banco Nacional de Suiza han aumentado considerablemente desde que finalizó el año, es decir en muy pocos días... Por tanto, el movimiento "defensivo" es más que evidente. A fin de cuentas, no venimos comentando por aquí la conveniencia de buscar "refugio" en divisas "confiables" y no dejamos de pertenecer a la "plebe", por tanto no hay que ser "adivino" para saber lo que deben estar haciendo "manos fuertes"...

Y dejo un artículo sobre AT del Oro...

- El oro, clavado en el mismo punto donde acabó el año | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 09:22 ----------

# satu: La evolución del precio del Oro a corto plazo NO es lo más significativo, sino que hay otras "variables" que considerar en este preciso momento: 1º) la devaluación del Euro y 2º) el tema de Grecia.

Hasta hace poco me mostraba negativo, y no descarto que el Oro siga cayendo, pero las dos variables apuntadas son muy determinantes para tomar posiciones, aunque sean "ligeras". De hecho, yo ya lo hice el pasado sábado, aunque en mi caso me moví en función del ratio Oro vs Petróleo, aparte de las otras cuestiones ya citadas.

satu, uno tiene que "moverse" en función de sus particulares "percepciones" y no por lo que podamos comentar en un foro, aunque evidentemente aquí lo hacemos con la mejor de las intenciones, pero comprenderás que no tenemos ninguna "bola de cristal"...

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (9 Ene 2015)

Claudio Vargas. Imprescindible leerlo.

Pienso, luego existo - Rankia


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Eso me gustaría a mí saber ¿comprar oro ya, o esperar a que baje más?
> 
> ienso:



Yo no te diré lo que hasdehacer, pero si te sirve la actitud de un pardillo como yo. No pienso parar de acumular independientemente de como esté el precio. Evidentemente hablo de una horquilla de entre 800$/1400$.

Cada mes o dos algo de rubio metal al buche. De momento voy por un 10% y quiero un 25%

Subirá próximamente. No lo sé, pero hay un precio muy firmeen 1200$ que se supone coincide con ese precio mínimo rentable de extracción para las empresas auríferas. Aun que en esto hay mucho que discutir.

A ver si termino con unas historias que tengo y miro algo de técnico. 

Gracias por todo ese material que estáis compartiendo...maldito teclado del móvil


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

satu dijo:


> Hasta hace poco se decia que el oro iba a bajar, pero si ahora se dice que europa se va a la mierda igual es mejor comprar oro antes que los euros valgan menos no?



Predecir el futuro no podemos porque nadie puede pero visto el panorama yo no pondría todos los huevos en la misma cesta. :fiufiu:
Yo al al euro siempre le he visto dos futuros, uno es romperse y otro devaluarse hasta llegar a la paridad con el USD o a lo mejor algo más. :|
El problema de Grecia no es tanto por el peso específico de Grecio en la UE que no es mucho, es que sienta un precedente y despues de Grecia más países van a querer salir del euro. Lo mismo si Grecia sigue en el euro y hace quiebra parcial o total de su deuda. :ouch:
Hasta ahora los políticos han intentado esquivar el problema todo lo posible pero ya hemos llegado al punto de tomar una decisión que puede ser o bien imprimir euros y licuar la deuda con inflación o prepararse para un tsunami de quiebras soberanas lo que puede suponer un Lehman brothers multiplicado por 100. :


----------



## nekcab (9 Ene 2015)

Una de las razones por las que a día de hoy veo más q evidente como los planes educativos en España quieren de todo menos enseñar realmente me lo demuestra como tanto para mí como para mi entorno, la frase de:


Fernando dijo:


> # satu: La evolución del precio del Oro a corto plazo NO es lo más significativo, sino que hay otras "variables" que considerar en este preciso momento: 1º) la devaluación del Euro y 2º) el tema de Grecia.
> 
> Hasta hace poco me mostraba negativo, y no descarto que el Oro siga cayendo, pero las dos variables apuntadas son muy determinantes para tomar posiciones, aunque sean "ligeras". De hecho, yo ya lo hice el pasado sábado, aunque en mi caso me moví en función del ratio Oro vs Petróleo, aparte de las otras cuestiones ya citadas.



me pilla literalmente 'en bragas' precisamente pq mi modo lógico no sabe manejarse en las coordenadas adecuadas para asimilar con normalidad algo que, para muchos de vosotros vendría a ser como si de una simple regla de 3. Y para una mayoría supone un esfuerzo como con respecto a capacidades tipo 'visión geo-espacial', la cual no es ni de lejos igual de asimilable para hombres q para mujeres.

No consigo discernir con claridad meridiana cuando valorar la compra de oro en función de algo tan básico como la divisa (dado que dolar es la divisa 'origen', que, cualquier otra divisa desde donde se desee obtener oro, tiene que 'transformar'). Ya, como destaca también Fernando, hacerlo incluso con parámetros como el petróleo... mi cabeza no da ya ni de sí. Lamentablemente...

Pongo un ejemplo: vale que la idea es comprar cuando la divisa referencia esté lo más baja posible. Pero claro: y si mientras ese bien a comprar se encuentra en descenso, PERO, al tiempo sube la divisa... ¿como demonios se calcula que compensa esa bajada del bien con respecto a la divisa referencia?

P.D.: como jode no haber 'mamado' esas nociones tan básicas que son elementales para enfrentarte a operaciones de este tipo. Cagoen...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

La compra de oro es aconsejable si se esperan deflaciones o inflaciones acusadas, es decir, si la economía está volatil. Si la economía está estable y tranquila es donde el oro suele comportarse mal. Esa es la teoría básica. 

Ahora bien todo depende con que se compare el oro. Este año parece ser que la divisa estrella es el USD. Quizá el año que viene el USD sea porquería. En teoría cuando no te fías de las divisas nacionales compras USD y si no te fías del USD compras oro. :|


----------



## nekcab (9 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> "...
> Ahora bien todo depende con que se compare el oro. Este año parece ser que la divisa estrella es el USD. Quizá el año que viene el USD sea porquería. En teoría cuando no te fías de las divisas nacionales compras USD y si no te fías del USD compras oro"



Ok, buena regla para no desatenderla. El problema se complica cuando:
A) Al tiempo que el oro tiene su valor de mercado, has de, simultáneamente, valorar también la divisa referencia '$' con respecto a tu moneda de "salida" (en este caso '€' )
B) Y para complicar las cosas, tenemos el 'oil' que también afecta en tu decisión en el momento de comprar (no sólo pq tengas coche, sino pq también afecta al índice de precios al consumo, que es también afectan directamente a tu bolsillo, como lo pueden ser tus ahorros).

En las escuelas estaría bien q una parte del temario incluyera enfrentarte a este tipo de cálculos tipo 'cubo de Rubik', donde cuando mueves una ficha, al tiempo has de sopesar las otras caras/filas/...


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2015)

Ayer RTS +10%, hoy -7%... verdaderamente creo que no han calibrado esto que están haciendo a Rusia, caida del petroleo más sanciones es demasiado, máxime cuando, Rusia, con un simple gesto se carga todo el sistema bancario europeo y occidental...

Buen dato de empleo en EEUU

saludos

---------------------------------------------

Previsiones de goldman Sachs para el euro:

Rebaja previsión en próximos 3 meses a 1,14 desde el 1,23 anterior. 

A 6 meses 1,11 desde el 1,20 anterior. 

Para finales de 2017 lo pronostica a 0,90.


----------



## trunx (9 Ene 2015)

No consigo discernir con claridad meridiana cuando valorar la compra de oro en función de algo tan básico como la divisa (dado que dolar es la divisa 'origen', que, cualquier otra divisa desde donde se desee obtener oro, tiene que 'transformar'). Ya, como destaca también Fernando, hacerlo incluso con parámetros como el petróleo... mi cabeza no da ya ni de sí. Lamentablemente...

Pongo un ejemplo: vale que la idea es comprar cuando la divisa referencia esté lo más baja posible. Pero claro: y si mientras ese bien a comprar se encuentra en descenso, PERO, al tiempo sube la divisa... ¿como demonios se calcula que compensa esa bajada del bien con respecto a la divisa referencia?

P.D.: como jode no haber 'mamado' esas nociones tan básicas que son elementales para enfrentarte a operaciones de este tipo. Cagoen...[/QUOTE]



Pego parte de un comentario que hice en otro hilo:

"Todo el sistema económico actual se basa en mentiras, pronto la gente entenderá lo que significa tener un activo sin riesgo de contraparte, entenderá porque hace 4000 años que el oro es dinero, entenderá porque es el último peldaño de la pirámide de Exter y entenderá también que hay dos maneras de aprender, por las buenas o por las malas."

Hoy, todavia te cambian euros por oro, aprovéchalo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Tienes mucha razón en lo que comentas y en varios de mis comentarios he reflejado que en nuestro país debería haber una asignatura de economía doméstica desde una edad temprana. Posteriormente, ya se pasaría a la profundización sobre el ahorro/inversión, pero es que es de "traca" que la gente, por regla general, no tenga ni idea de lo que puede suponer la subida de un simple 1% en una hipotética o como a la hora de contratar ésta no se tengan en cuenta factores como el promedio de los tipos de interés a largo plazo. Y te podría poner muchísimos ejemplos semejantes.

Precisamente, una de las razones de ser de este hilo es intentar "abrir" los ojos a la gente y, sobre todo, que ésta intente estudiar o entender la Economía más básica e ir, si es posible, un poco más allá... Aquí, solemos editar comentarios e informaciones que desmienten continuamente las versiones oficiales de que todo va de "coña"... 

El Oro es un activo como cualquier otro, pero debemos dedicarle un "tiempo" para "entenderlo", ya que no es para todo el mundo... Desde los albores de las primeras civilizaciones ha sido considerado la principal "reserva de valor" y hoy en día esa "cualidad" no se ha perdido, a pesar del interés que pueda haber en "desmitificarlo".

Para su posesión "física" no importa mucho el cuándo... Veamos, si nos regalan una joya de Oro se supone que la "luciremos" o bien la guardaremos y sólo pensaremos en enajenarla si nos vemos "obligados" a ello, pues el "concepto" es más o menos el mismo que tenemos los "metaleros" y la única notable excepción es que no hacemos "ostentación" de su posesión. Están para lo que están: "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor"... Y al que no le guste esta "cantinela" no pasa nada: que se "compre" otra cosa...

En fin, el panorama económico-financiero-geopolítico es muy extremo y conviene ir tomando posiciones defensivas, al menos para los más "nuevos" y es que los más "viejos" creo que ya están concienciados.

# bankiero: Para mí la divisa "estrella" está siendo el CHF... No te has fijado en que es la única divisa "confiable" que está aguantando el embate del USD. Está claro que el BNS interviene activamente en los mercados para seguir conservando su "anclaje", pero también parece que no tiene muchos problemas en hacerlo y es que la demanda de CHF es también muy fuerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

El chf es una buena divisa, no hay lugar para dudarlo pero aún así sigue siendo muy vulnerable a lo que suceda en la zona euro. En todo caso yo acumularía CHF físicos si hiciera una cesta de divisas defensiva pero nunca los tendría en depósito bancario por las maniobras del SNB. 

Aprovecho para añadir este enlace:
Estados Unidos logra la mayor generación de empleo en 15 años | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2015)

el oil acercándose al fibonoide que comentábamos el otro día...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

# bankiero: Yo no tendría en depósitos bancarios NADA de NADA... Lo más a "mano" posible....

# atom ant: Y que creo que acabará traspasando...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> el oil acercándose al fibonoide que comentábamos el otro día...



vaya, me lo perdí, pusisteis algún chart? Tenéis alguna referencia por ahí?
Y del gas?

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 18:16 ----------

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/chinese-lunar-year-gold-buying-frenzy-has-started/

Chinese Lunar Year Gold Buying Frenzy Has Started 
impresionan algunas fotos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

No, Ladrillófilo, fueron comentarios sobre el Petróleo y también tratamos los posibles niveles de caída que podría tener el Gas y creo que atom ant puso varios gráficos. No hace muchos días, pero tal y como va este hilo, cómo para ponerse a buscarlo... Creo que debatimos sobre ello paketazo, atom ant y "menda lerenda"

¡Ay! tendrás que pasarte más a menudo por aquí, vamos si quieres...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EqbkY5h88...N9w/s1600/Brent+Crude+Oil+Full0215+Future.png

el gráfico es del otro día
esos tres niveles han funcionado bastante bien.

Saludos

Nota: el gas, en mi opinión durante los dos últimos años ha dibujado una figura bastante fea y los "fundamentales" acompañarían... lo veo en dos

Saludos bis


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2015)

...el valor del oro buscáis...

quizá el problema que todos tenemos es compararlo con otros activos para promediar un valor "real" o próximo a la realidad, y de nuevo os invito a convertir todo activo tangible e intangible en horas de trabajo para entender su valor aproximado a la realidad. 

De este grupo excluyo bienes como obras de arte, propiedades únicas e irrepetibles, modas estrambóticas y similares cuyo calculo de valor es realmente dependiente más de la locura humana que de las horas laborares que encierra. 

Una onza de oro en España vienen siendo 1,65 veces el salario mínimo interprofesional...sin embargo en EEUU, una onza de oro es 1 veces el salario mínimo interprofesional, y en Suiza aun que no hay salario mínimo, la media tirando por abajo de los salarios más reducidos del país equivaldría a casi 3 onzas al mes. 

No podemos basar el precio del oro en una divisa, si no en lo que nosotros hemos de trabajar para lograr comprarlo. Y en este detalle, se puede entender que el oro solo vale lo que estemos dispuestos a pagar por él, o al precio que estén dispuestos a vendérnoslo.

Si yo he trabajado un mes y medio para adquirir una onza, no la venderé sí recibo a cambio por ejemplo, algo que no me compense ese esfuerzo.

Pensad que no existiera el dinero FIAT, por ejemplo, una onza de plata pagaría (podría pagar) la comida de dos personas, y una de oro pues la comida de 120 personas. Y es probable que eso no cambie demasiado con los lustros, por eso reitero que cuando compréis oro, valorad el dinero invertido con algo cotidiano, cercano...si a mi una onza de oro me costase lo que vale una casa, no la adquiriría, pues adquiriría una casa, o dos, que podría arrendar o explotar de algún modo.

Si una onza de oro me cuesta el salario de un año, difícilmente la compraría...no sé si me he expresado bien, es como la teoría índice del big mac que enseñaban en primero de teoría económica.

Por si alguno no la ha oído nunca es sencilla:

Índice Big Mac - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Un saludo, nuestro oro "in flames"


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Ene 2015)

El hombre más rico de China divide su imperio para aislar el riesgo inmobiliario

más información que llega desde china... breve pero muy interesante. Yo sí creo que la burbuja china está estallando ya, lo que no se es cuánto puede meter mano el banco central chino para detenerla. El otro día leíamos que iban a inyectar (no se si imprimir o desde las reservas de divisas, supongo que imprimir) un trillón de dólares americano en infraestructuras...

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 19:01 ----------

https://www.tradingview.com/v/YN5tHCj1/
por aquí hay otra parecida... sin fibbos


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 19:01 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]https://www.tradingview.com/v/YN5tHCj1/
> por aquí hay otra parecida... sin fibbos



es de suponer que por ahí debería estar esperando dinero... 

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

Las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata - Rankia
Respecto a lo de como valorar el oro. :fiufiu:

Hay un viejo mito que dice que, en la antigua Roma, con una onza de oro te podías vestir de pies a cabeza con una toga, sandalias y un cinturón, y que hoy un hombre todavía puede vestirse con un traje, zapatos, y un cinturón por el precio de una onza de oro. Afirman que esto siempre ha sido así. Nada podría estar más lejos de la verdad. Antes que la Reserva Federal fue creada en 1913 se podía comprar un traje de hombre, zapatos y cinturón con una onza de oro, y el precio del oro fue 20,67 $ por onza, pero debido a la inflación, a finales de los locos años 20 no podía. Al inicio de la gran depresión el oro todavía valía 20.67 $, pero debido a la deflación una vez más podías comprar el equipo. Luego, en 1934, se devaluó el dólar, el precio del oro subió a 35 $ y se podía comprar un exquisito traje, pero en 1970, con el oro a 35 $ por onza, podía sólo comprar los zapatos, pero sólo diez años después, cuando alcanzó los US 850 $, comprarías un traje de primera categoría, zapatos muy caros, y un gran cinturón. Luego, en el año 2001, cuando el oro tocó fondo en 252 $, sólo podría comprar un traje de mala calidad, zapatos baratos y una correa de mala muerte.

Hoy en día hay muchas más cosas por persona, pero la misma cantidad de oro por persona que en la antigua Roma. ¿Entonces, no debería una onza de oro comprar muchas, muchas, muchas más cosas en la actualidad? Absolutamente, enfáticamente, sí..., debería.

Entonces, ¿por qué no?

Por el otro factor importante.

En la antigua Roma, si querían ahorrar algo de su riqueza para el futuro, sólo había un activo disponible para preservar su poder adquisitivo: las monedas de oro y plata, que componían su oferta de dinero. Hoy en día, si quieres ahorrar algo de tu riqueza para el futuro, lo haces con activos financieros tales como acciones o bonos, y tal vez una pequeña porción del efectivo en una cuenta corriente. Estos activos altamente líquidos en realidad compiten con el oro y la plata como un lugar para almacenar tu riqueza. Todos estos activos se diluyen entre ellos y reabajan el poder de compra.de cada uno.

Así que esa es la respuesta..., la competencia de las monedas fiduciarias y otros activos financieros. En la antigua Roma había sólo un lugar para almacenar su riqueza... Hoy en día hay miles de activos. Las ganancias en el poder adquisitivo que el oro debería haber tenido debido a que el hombre se ha hecho mucho más eficiente en la fabricación de cosas, se han compensado casi exactamente por activos financieros líquidos alternativos en los que almacenar esa riqueza.

Los activos financieros mundiales altamente líquidos (que excluyen todos los bienes inmuebles, toda empresa que no cotiza en una bolsa, y derivados) suman alrededor de 230.000.000.000.000 $. El total de moneda del mundo, incluyendo los depósitos bancarios, es de alrededor de 50 billones de dólares. Así que eso es un gran total de 280 billones de dólares en activos líquidos. Eso es 40.000 $ de riqueza por persona en el planeta, almacenada como dígitos en los equipos.

Hoy en día, el oro en grado de inversión (monedas y barras) en poder del público totaliza alrededor de 1.100.000.000 de onzas y hay alrededor de 7,1 millones de personas en el planeta. Eso supone 0,15 oz de oro por persona. A los precios de hoy en día es alrededor de 200 $ dólares en oro por persona. Si se incluyen las reservas oficiales, como el oro del banco central, se obtiene alrededor de 400 $, y si se incluye todo el oro extraído, incluyendo cosas como joyas y objetos religiosos..., en otras palabras, todo el oro extraído en la historia, se obtiene unos 800 dólares como valor en oro por persona. Eso es... Eso es todo.

Con la tecnología, la maquinaria y la energía superbarata nos hemos vuelto una y mil veces más eficientes en la producción de cosas, y, al mismo tiempo, hemos creado miles de formas más para guardar nuestra riqueza. Si no fuera por todas esas monedas en competencia y los activos financieros alternativos, el oro podría comprar muchas, muchas más cosas. Pero aún con todo esta competencia, debido a las mejoras en la eficiencia, la onza de oro debería comprar trajes para 10 hombres en la actualidad. Y si las monedas fiduciarias fallaran (como siempre lo han hecho), entonces deberían comprar un centenar o un millar de trajes.

Entonces, ¿qué pasará con los activos financieros alternativos cuando llegue la inevitable caída del mercado que acecha en el futuro? El valor de estos activos financieros fiables de repente se evaporará, al igual que lo hicieron en la crisis del 2008 aquellos con calificación AAA respaldados por hipotecas. ¿Qué ocurrirá con las monedas fiduciarias en la crisis monetaria que viene? Todas las monedas se convertirán en patatas calientes que nadie quiere, haciendo que los activos tangibles, como el oro y la plata, suban de precio hasta la luna. De cualquier manera, el oro va a poder comprar muchas más cosas que ahora en algún día del futuro cercano.

Así que usted tiene 40,000 $ dólares en riqueza por persona almacenada en activos líquidos alternativos en comparación con solo 200 $ por persona en oro de grado de inversión. Eso es una relación de 200 a 1. Eso significa que en una crisis, si sólo el 10 % de la riqueza invertida en esos activos alternativos se pasará al oro, su precio podría aumentar 20 veces.

La moraleja de la historia es... si desea comprar 20 trajes, zapatos y cinturones en unos años a partir de ahora... compre una onza de oro hoy.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2015)

Os adjunto una gráfica en diario del ORO, a primera vista parece que puede irse a buscar las resistencia 1240$/1250$ a partir de ahí deberemos de ver algún catalizador que ayude a romper...que hay unos cuantos.

No compréis en 1240/1250 si los toca, esperad a ver si puede romperlos, si no pudiera regresará a la base del canal cuña alcista a M/P 1180$/1190$

No os he metido lío en el gráfico, solo puntos de rotura y soporte evidentes.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Cuando tenga tiempo miraré el €/$ más detenidamente, pero a primera vista está en soporte de L/P, si estuviera ahora metido en derivados como antaño y tiempo para tener la nariz en la pantalla, no dudaba en un largo al € con stop ajustado. Es probable que rompa a la baja, pero los gráficos así por encima, dicen que puede frenar y dar como poco un pequeño rebote.

Pero no se os ocurra ni tocarlo...DANGER

EDITO PARA CORREGIR PUSE 1150$ EN VEZ DE 1250$


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

Interesante...

- TERRORISTAS ISLAMISTAS: ¿TÍTERES CONTROLADOS POR OCCIDENTE? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, NUNCA había visto un cuerpo que recibiera tantos impactos de bala y ni rastro de sangre... Curioso Matrix el que vivimos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 21:32 ----------

Sobre esto hemos comentado bastante hoy en el hilo...

- Money, Gold and Liberty in 2015 and Beyond |


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, NUNCA había visto un cuerpo que recibiera tantos impactos de bala y ni rastro de sangre... Curioso Matrix el que vivimos.



Si al final la película se va a quedar corta comparada con como es el mundo de hoy en día. 
Según los medios todo va perfectamente, mientras tanto el indicador de la deuda (ver mi firma) sigue sumando puntos y esa deuda es dinero que los españoles seremos más pobres en el futuro. :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Si al final la película se va a quedar corta comparada con como es el mundo de hoy en día.
> Según los medios todo va perfectamente, mientras tanto el indicador de la deuda (ver mi firma) sigue sumando puntos y esa deuda es dinero que los españoles seremos más pobres en el futuro. :fiufiu:



*Bankiero* acaso crees que esa deuda se pagará?

Esto está y estará renegociándose hasta el final de los días, salvo que haya una quita total o parcial de la misma a niveles que nunca antes se hayan visto...

De suceder esto último (quitas de deuda) serán motivadas por revoluciones político/sociales del estilo Ecuador, Bolivia, o lo que sucede en Grecia y quién sabe si en España.

El problema de las quitas, es que nunca se recuerda por que se llegó a ellas, y con el paso de los lustros se vuelve a caer en lo mismo, y nos preguntamos ¿Cómo ha podido pasar? con lo que las credibilidades de los países son cada vez más escasas cara la inversión internacional, y la precariedad se instaura como bandera largoplacista en las vidas del ciudadano medio.

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Bankiero* acaso crees que esa deuda se pagará?



Eso depende de los votos, suponiendo que seamos un estado democrático de derecho con soberanía nacional, concepto del que tambien dudo a veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2015)

Bueno, yo ya sabéis que en este tema estoy del lado de bankiero... En cualquier caso, está claro que hay algo que es EVIDENTE: esa DEUDA es INMORAL e ¡IMPAGABLE! Y eso tanto si gusta como si no... Aunque el hecho de que los acreedores se "conformen" con cobrar los intereses ya indica que dan por perdido el principal. Aquí, lo único que hace falta es "oficializarlo" y aplicarlo a nivel mundial... pero claro mientras no haya ninguna intención en hacerlo seguiremos con esa "deriva" en que transcurre el rumbo de muchos países.

- Vozpópuli - Sí a la reestructuración de la deuda

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Ene 2015)

Forum Monétaire de Genève » Blog Archive » Prendre en compte les faits, pas les scénarios irréels… THE BUBBLE COLLAPSE affectant les actions, dont la date est certes imprévisible, est tôt ou tard inévitable

Os dejo el artículo de hoy. Está en francés, pero dentro hay mucha info en links en inglés interesantes. Cada viernes suelen sacar artículo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Ene 2015)

China vows to double trade with Latin America to US$500b within 10 years | South China Morning Post

Y más noticias desde China... doblan la inversión en latinoamérica a 500 billones americanos en 10 años.


----------



## esseri (10 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Bankiero* acaso crees que esa deuda se pagará?
> 
> Esto está y estará renegociándose hasta el final de los días, salvo que haya una quita total o parcial de la misma a niveles que nunca antes se hayan visto...
> 
> ...



Usa timó a la UE kon el troyano alemán, k seguidamente , lío a los PIGS : hoy, en tal vez la noticia más grave en la historia UE, ha traszendido k la impresora del banko zentral sólo kubrirá deuda triple A, osea , zentruropea ( Franzia,fuera del pastel teutón, va a flixpar ). En fin, peor para el sur k salir direktamente , pues nos harán mamársela por la kalderilla UE del Euro2 sin aflojar la korrea, bien al kontrario ( pues el kañonazo Pigs no afektará - ni, por tanto,presionará ya - al Euro1) . Los txinos ,además , van servíos de deuda Pig. Entre unos y otros se van a poner literal e inmoralmente las botas. Todo entre impekables y solidarias palabras,faltaría piú.

Hay k salir de esa treta y mejor hoy k mañana. Weno,da iwal, de kualkier modo y aunke algún piráo kisiera, es Inasumible.

::::::::

A la edizión : menúo susto kon los 1150 !!! ... Kreía k veías el metal direktamente en el fondo.  jodó, k kede al menos zierta esperanza,no ? 

En fin, a ver kómo va ( hoy,importante, ha zumbáo inkluso kon el dólar ). Si el oro comienza a tomar presencia en la eszena difízilmente será kontrolable/manipulable ( lo ha sido mientras okupaba un lugar más, "otro" en el trile global ekiparable a otros aktivos k hoy en día kuestiona ya hasta un zapatero de aldea. A mi juizio, si no lo hunden pronto, saben k será misión imposible inkluírlo en los timmings del txantxullo global, pues pillará entidá propia y ya no para iniziados, sino públika y notoria.

Palomitax.


----------



## timi (10 Ene 2015)

del principal

AAA-only bond purchases limit size and impact of QE

RPT-ECB risks undermining QE if it opts for compromise plan | Reuters


----------



## meliflua (10 Ene 2015)

Buenos días en este frio fin de semana en la meseta castellana (-5 ºC)

Como últimamente entro poco pues tengo los hocicos en los derivados, hoy, que he madrugado pues mi reloj interno no entiende de fines de semana, he estado leyendo algunos articulos y ESTE QUE OS DEJO NO PUEDE SER MÁS CLARO EN LO QUE AL PANORAMA QUE NOS ESPERA. Chicos las cosas pintan muy mal y, dado que ya estamos en el punto de no retorno en el mundo conocido, lo que en este hilo comentamos no puede ser de más actualidad. 
Por mi parte, los que me conocen desde que entré saben que gran parte de mi patrimonio está en bienes inmuebles, o estaba mejor dicho, conseguí vender gran parte de ello parte el día 31 de Diciembre, con lo cual me ahorro muchos impuestos, y parte ayer. Liquidez que tengo que volver a reestructurar y donde los MPs tendran un gran peso, y tengo pensado buscar un pueblo donde comprarme una casita con terreno y donde todavía se lleve una vida a la antigua usanza, pollos de corral, conejos, huertos etc, donde espero jubilarme y pasar el resto de mís días. En esa casa es donde pienso montar mi cuartel de subsistencia, almacen, herramientas, agua artesiana, placas fotovoltaicas, leña, ....., creo que voy a estar muy entretenido de aquí a unos cuantos meses.

Os dejo el enlace.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-09/empirical-proof-giant-con


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Ene 2015)

Buenos días,

Con bastante retraso os deseo un Buen Año 2015

Después de estar un tiempo en el "mundo real", vuelvo al "mundo virtual" o, ¿será al revés?

Estos días he visto por la calle y en mi entorno social todo lo contrario a lo que sucede realmente en el mundo, a excepción del tema del Pablemos (que por cierto, es un tema muy presente en el "mundo real") y alguna cosilla que sale con la charla, nadie se huele nada de lo que nos acontece.

Evidentemente, hay "indeseables" (gente pidiendo dinero y buscando en la basura) por doquier, pero esos "no cuentan", además si les echas una moneda ya limpiaste tu conciencia.

Por lo demás -como suele ser habitual- la terrazas están llenas, los centros comerciales a rebozar, el ECI a tope, que por cierto, ya no tiene a la venta monedas de la FNMT, me ha chocado un poco, igual no vendieron ninguna y era un espacio que no les rentaba, pero la verdad es que estaban bastante caras y no están de moda.

Como novedad para mi, resulta que en el McDonalds aparte de tener que ir tu mismo por tu comida y hacerte recoger tu bandeja cuando terminas (eso si, de "buen rollo"), ya tienen disponibles contenedores de residuos por color, es decir, cuando llevas tu bandeja con tu basura, tienes que dejarla en el contenedor que corresponda según color; poco falta para que te den junto a tu McMenú una bayeta y una fregona para que dejes reluciente el sitio que utilizas (mejor no sigo más, que igual estoy dando ideas millonarias y encima no recibiré ni un duro por ellas, jeje).

Aparentemente el "mundo real" está muy bien y "no hay crisis", pero si reflexionas un poco, te das cuenta de que las cosas no son lo que parece, suponiendo que hay un ECI por ciudad pequeña y que también corresponde a pueblos de alrededor, contrastas de que ese ECI tiene como clientes potenciales a varios millones de personas, y que quitando fechas y horas concretas, normalmente esos negocios están vacíos, llegas a la conclusión que no eso de "no hay crisis" es un cuento.

Si aplicas lo mismo a los centros comerciales, llegarás a la misma conclusión, además si profundizas un poco más en el tema y observas las compras reales, verás que la gente no lleva muchas bolsas, más bien alguna bolsa pequeña y eso el que lleva, porque a la mayoría no la verás con ninguna. Eso sí, mirando al detalle está todo mundo, quizás sólo vayan a mirar y hagan la compra por internet más barata.

Pero, ¿y los carritos del supermercado?, la mayoría de los carritos los ví medio vacíos, encima no había escasez de ellos -como suele suceder-, al contrario, había los que querías, lo que si noté bastante escasez es de bandejas de plástico con ruedas, de esas no veía ninguna disponible.

Mirando los bares llenos, pensé que la gente al ser estas fechas comía fuera, pero resulta curioso que a media mañana es cuando están llenos, es decir, para hacer un pincho o una tapa, pero a la hora de comer o cenar no hay mucha gente, lo comprobé en algunos sitios que estaban medio vacíos a esas horas.

Con el McDonalds si que había lleno a la hora de comer, pero si alguno ha visto la peli de Food Inc. recordará que el sistema está montado para que sea más barato que te comas una hamburguesa a que cocines tu mismo un plato sano. La mayoría de los pedidos eran de hamburguesas a 1€.

Y bueno, cambiando el tema, con la bajada del €, se está demostrando lo que es el oro (una reserva de valor), me parece raro que a pesar de la "espectacular" subida del USD, no hayan podido tumbar aún más el oro, ya que éste está "aguantando" niveles entre 1.230 y 1.170, que a efectos de € como que da un poco igual tirando a peor, porque ví algunos precios por ahí y están en los niveles máximos de mis compras habituales.

Quizás lo mejor sea esperar un poco a que se defina mejor, pero con los últimos acontecimientos y su desacople con el petróleo, igual es el momento de cargar.

Respecto a lo de Francia, no sé si han leído algún hilo del forero Grecox, yo leí uno donde tiene una teoría sobre el Apocalipsis de San Juan, sinceramente no recuerdo muchos detalles y no me lo tomé muy en serio, no tenía dentro de mis posibilidades una confrontación religiosa al estilo cruzadas porque el tema del catolicismo va en caída libre (al menos en "el mundo real"), pero lo que no hay de religioso, lo rellenarán con "costumbres". Me parece que tendré que darme un tiempo y releer los hilos de Grecox y esta vez les prestaré una mayor atención.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2015)

*refinanciado* yo ahora mismo te puedo decir que en el mundo real español, la gran mayoría de las personas no tiene ni la mitad de poder adquisitivo que tenían entre el 2000 y el 2005.

Ya no hablo de financiación bancaria, ya que en esa "floreciente" época fluía a raudales, si no a nivel salarial, o rentas personales.

Era raro que en una familia no trabajasen los dos cónyuges, a tiempo total o parcial. Y eso en este país marcó la diferencia de manera abismal.

Ahora hay muchas familias sostenidas con pagas gubernamentales (pensiones, bajas, paro, ayudas...) esos ingresos precarios conllevan consumos precarios. 

Hemos pasado de 2 coches por familia a uno con suerte, esto es un solo seguro que se ha cambiado de a todo riesgo al básico, menor consumo de combustible, de componentes etc...y esto solo en este sector.

En la banca/cajas, se devoraba fondos, planes de pensiones, plazos, hipotecas por doquier...había sucursales al lado de cada panadería y estanco con 4 empleados mínimo, ahora hay una grande y en el centro, que ha cambiado 3 veces de nombre.

En el de los viajes, que os voy a contar...aquellas épocas doradas del todo incluido en la Riviera Maya dan paso a visitar la aldea de los abuelos por "nostalgia".

A nivel inmobiliario no se vende, no se amuebla, no se pinta, no se compran electrodomésticos...etc...con suerte de alquiler y muebles "reacondicionados" procedentes del la macrotienda "contenedor fin de semana" o "serrín prensado IKEA"

El textil...cuando tengo trabajo cambio habitualmente de ropa...cuando no...chándal del Carrefour y chanclas o "pisamierdas del chino"

Para una cerveza o un café, de momento va habiendo, y por eso ves a la gente moverse, salir, relacionarse. 

Por que si a los españolitos nos quitan el bar de la esquina, entonces tendremos que desempolvar los "máuser" (aquí me corregirá Fernando, pues yo de armas ni idea)...y tendremos que empezar a pegarnos tiros entre nosotros.

Un saludo y buen sábado


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios los que he leído últimamente y no me extraña el seguimiento que tiene este hilo...

Poco se puede añadir a lo que nos dicen Refinanciado y paketazo. Cualquiera que viva en la Economía "real" sabe que esto es lo que hay y lo de la "mejoría" vamos a dejarlo... Hay que ser muy HdP para decir según qué sandeces. 

# Parri: Muy bueno el artículo de Claudio Vargas. No entro en sus opiniones "históricas", ya que aquí suelo discrepar con él en muchas cosas... Ahora bien, el "fondo" de lo que intenta transmitir en su artículo es muy bueno y parece mentira que muchos estemos viendo algo que ES más que evidente, pero por otro lado parece que estemos "predicando" en el desierto o, muy probablemente, es que ya haya mucho MIEDO instalado en la Sociedad, de manera que da la sensación de que no existe la capacidad de reacción... Sin embargo, creo que ésta acabará llegando, aunque sea por las "malas"...

# esseri: Si quieren "finiquitar" la UE, por mí ya pueden empezar y antes acabaremos con esa mierda de "Cuento" que ha destrozado a España y a media Europa... En cualquier caso, NO lo van a hacer y es que una QE sólo para Bonos AAA ya indicaría la "solvencia" real que hay detrás de los mismos. Vamos, hay que ser muy "gilipollas" para no verlo...

# Refinanciado: Un abrazo, amigo... A mí lo que me extraña realmente es que el precio del Oro esté tan bajo con lo que está pasando, aunque ya sabes que el "precio" es algo que a mí, particularmente, me importa un "rábano". Al final, me parece que, contra mí voluntad, acabará cumpliendo con su "objetivo"...

Bueno, bueno... Leí un día uno de esos comentarios de Grecox y, la verdad, me pareció "excesivo", pero bueno nada que decir si a algunos les gusta esa "línea". Yo suelo tocar y me documento bastante sobre el NOM, pero me gusta también "pisar el suelo". No hace falta un exceso de "conspiranoia" para ver lo que es evidente para cualquiera que siga la Geopolítica mundial.

Y a continuación dejo una selección de artículos que me han resultado interesantes. Todos ellos valen la pena...

- El euro vuelve a la casilla de salida a toda velocidad... ¿tal vez demasiada? - Noticias de Inversión

- Deuda: Amrica Latina ayer, Europa hoy - América Latina en Movimiento

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Another Run on Greek Banks Begins; Get Out While You Still Can; Buy Gold

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2015)

*Fernando* del segundo artículo que aportas, este párrafo da para reflexionar largo y tendido:

_La Unión Europea es la economía más grande del mundo y el principal exportador. Su segundo socio económico es China, con € 428 millardos ($567 millardos) y el primero, es Estados Unidos, con €444 millardos (Eurostat, 2013). Como la economía china crece al 7,7% y la de Estados Unidos crece 2,5% (BM, 2013), es probable que, en 2014, China sea ya el mayor socio europeo. Para China la UE es ya el mayor socio comercial. En 2014 el PIB de la UE será de €14.303 billones (US$18.451 billones) según el FMI y su surplus comercial en septiembre 2014, era ya de €18,5 millardos (Eurostat, 2014). La economía real europea no está enferma, es su sector financiero que ha sido contagiado por el sector financiero anglosajón. Las presiones políticas hegemónicas no son ajenas a ese contagio. _

Por cierto, mirad como pensaba la gente hace 3 telediarios respecto al oro. La perspectiva es el mejor aliado a la hora de tomar una decisión crucial.

La onza de oro alcanzará los 5.000 dólares en tres o cuatro años - elEconomista.es


Un saludo


----------



## Parri (10 Ene 2015)

Fernando lee también los comentarios del post de Claudio, son realmente buenos y con discrepancias bien argumentadas. De historia ni entro en el debate, pienso que estoy sobre la media del ciudadano de a pie.

Y pongo 4 enlaces "solo" que me han parecido interesantes. Tampoco quiero meter tanta información.


RECORD GLOBAL OIL DEMAND: Even As The Price Of Oil Declined : SRSrocco Report

FRBNY entregó 166 toneladas de reservas de oro en 2014

Tras el pico de petróleo ¿decrecimiento o colapso? - Rankia

El impago de la deuda griega le costaría a España cerca de


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Ene 2015)

National Inflation Association | Preparing Americans for Hyperinflation

me he encontrado esto y me ha parecido gracioso... National Inflation Association... Preparing Americans against Hyperinflation.

Nada más que añadir...

---------- Post added 10-ene-2015 at 18:05 ----------

Bueno, algo más que añadir, le he echado un vistazo a la web y no tiene mala pinta... me he encontrado predicciones para 2015:

NIA’s Top 15 Economic Predictions/Beliefs for 2015 | National Inflation Association







The current widely held belief of investors both on Wall Street and around the world is that because the Fed has ended QE3 and is expected to tighten its monetary policy by raising the Fed Funds Rate in 2015 vs. the ECB getting ready to begin buying the sovereign bonds of Eurozone nations for the purpose of raising its balance sheet back up to the 2012 peak of €3.1 trillion – the US Dollar is going to rally throughout 2015 while the Euro collapses.

NIA is a strong believer of the following:

1) Whenever the overwhelming majority of investors around the globe expect the same thing to happen economically – the exact opposite almost always happens.

2) We are currently seeing extreme Euro bearishness and extreme US Dollar bullishness, which in NIA’s opinion indicates that the ECB’s expected bond buying and Fed’s expected rate hikes are already priced into both currencies.

3) The Fed will decide not to raise the Fed Funds Rate in 2015, thereby causing the Dollar’s rally to reverse and price inflation to spike severely.

4) In the unlikely event the Fed does raise the Fed Funds Rate in 2015, it will be a negligible increase from the current target rate of 0%-0.25% – up to a new target rate of only 0.5% or 0.75%. NIA is 100% certain that real interest rates will remain negative.

5) Both the Fed and ECB publicly state that they want 2% price inflation but privately they are both targeting 4% price inflation.

6) A year-over-year US CPI increase of 4% would really equal US price inflation of approximately 6% based on how the CPI understates the real rate of price inflation.

7) The US currently has a stock market, Real Estate, and bond bubble at the same time. The only two possible outcomes: A) Recession worse than the Great Depression. B) Price inflation worse than 1975-1980.

8) NIA is certain we will see B, and believes it will also result in A when you price stocks or Real Estate in terms of gold.

9) As each of these bubbles burst – investors will rush to buy gold, silver, and mining stocks – as the only way to preserve purchasing power. All of the excess liquidity simply has no where else to go.

10) The stock market is becoming very volatile and unstable. The DOW, S&P500 and NASDAQ will soon collapse by 20%-30% nominally and 40-50% in real terms. The only North American market to rise big over the next 12 months will be the TSX Venture exchange (it is primarily comprised of mining stocks – the only stocks that are currently at extremely undervalued levels).

11) Both the Euro and US Dollar are in a race to zero – we will see gold rise tremendously in 2015 against all major fiat currencies.

12) The recent decline in oil prices will end up hurting the US economy much more than helping it. Texas and North Dakota have accounted for 87.5% of US employment growth since January 2008. The now bursting US oil shale bubble was the only thing propelling the US economy to stronger growth than Europe.

13) Gold/silver miners will end up being the only companies to truly benefit from falling oil prices – and in March will report much stronger than expected 4Q operating/free cash flow along with very positive 2015 guidance.

14) Tesla (TSLA) stock will become one of the biggest losers of 2015.

15) The Gold/Oil Ratio will top out above 30 in 2015 and remain above 20 until operating US crude oil rigs decline dramatically from their current level of 1,482.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: El artículo que he enlazado de ALAI es tremendamente bueno y desde luego sirve para "reflexionar" y "algo" más... Yo tengo muy claro que los "anglosajones" auspiciaron una UE que ya les servía como "cortafuegos" para el USD y ya hemos visto que no estoy "desencaminado" en mis apreciaciones. Luego, está el tema de las sanciones a Rusia y no sé dónde COJONES hay que buscar la "lógica" a esas medidas y que van contra la salud económico-financiera de la misma UE, aparte claro está de Rusia, además de crear un "mal rollo" gratuito. Y no hay ninguna duda de que los "anglosajones" han colocado en los puestos claves de la UE a gente "infectada" por ellos y sólo falta ver las conexiones de muchos de ellos con el "aparato" financiero anglosajón... Y de "traca" que los "listos" de Alemania no sepan "verlo"... o no quieran o no puedan.

# Parri: Ya me leeré en otra ocasión lo que me comentas. Realmente, suelo leer los artículos, pero no acostumbro a hacerlo con los comentarios y, seguramente, me estoy perdiendo cosas interesantes. El problema, Parri, es que tengo que "procesar" mucha información y luego este hilo me lleva mucho trabajo, así que tampoco pienses que me queda mucho tiempo.

Mira, al César lo que es del César... y en Historia voy muy bien, así que no tengo ningún problema en debatir y polemizar con historiadores y aficionados a este tema. Evidentemente, NO en toda la Historia y sólo en las parcelas que conozco medianamente bien y es que NUNCA se acaba de saber todo sobre una materia y encima tan dilatada en el tiempo como es la Historia. Claudio Vargas es buenísimo y, además, un HUMANISTA, pero claro algunas de sus opiniones "históricas" son muy sesgadas, aunque lo mismo se puede pensar de las mías...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2015 at 20:13 ----------

Lo acabo de leer...

- Astillas de realidad: ¿COINCIDENCIAS?

Demasiados "claros oscuros" en este asunto... y ya os dí una "pincelada" ayer.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer...
> 
> - Astillas de realidad: ¿COINCIDENCIAS?
> 
> Demasiados "claros oscuros" en este asunto... y ya os dí una "pincelada" ayer.



Os recuerdo que, extrañamente, España también ha reconocido hace poco al estado de Palestina, algo que me dejó a cuadros. 

Yo también he leído ese hilo de Grecox.


----------



## atom ant (10 Ene 2015)

Hola buenas noches,
tras la entrevista a Susana Díaz va a salir Santiago Niño Becerra en la sexta
lasexta

Saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Interesante lo que está comentando Santiago Niño Becerra y lamentable el escaso o nulo conocimiento económico demostrado por parte de E. Inda, ese comentarista "estrella" y que me ha parecido "estrellado"... Mira, que decir que EE.UU., Japón... tienen suficiente capacidad para pagar su Deuda... ¡Menudo "lumbreras"!

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

jejej, lo están poniendo en su sitio al Inda... son todos unas fieras televisivas pero han dejado al Becerra arrinconado... la verdadera estrella.

.... ¿para qué coño querrán realmente esos superpetroleros?
Los-inversores-hacen-acopio-de-crudo-en-superpetroleros-aprovechando-la-caida-de-precio.html 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

¡Joder! atom ant, es que el Inda este es un ANALFABURRO y que encima ese "pájaro" se haya dedicado a la información económica y tenga la DESVERGÜENZA de presumir de conocimientos en esa materia... Ahora bien, los demás comentaristas tampoco están para "tirar cohetes" y cada vez me extraña menos el borreguismo de la gente. Si la información y el debate económico les llega así, pues nada -insisto- resulta "extraño", aunque desde luego PARANORMAL SI que ES...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 00:55 ----------

Respecto a la noticia que has enlazado, atom ant, se indica claramente que es en un plazo que va hasta los 12 meses... Tiene su explicación y tú sabes lo que son los derivados y el riesgo de mercado... ¿No? Bien, en ese mundillo especulativo existe lo que se denomina EXIGIBLE FISICO... Recordemos que en los mercados de los derivados se negocia en base a "X" más muchísimo "aire"...


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

bua, no sé si es porque me han dejao mareao los egocéntricos esos pero,,, la verdad es que los próximos quince días con el Dragi, Grecia y demás, el tema bursatil o Mps no sé por dónde cogerlo.

Lo que si centra mis pensamientos son estrategias respecto al oil, la táctica la tengo más o menos clara.
Muy interesantes post al respecto en el hilo

Gracias por la aclaración Fernando, entonces sería un efecto multiplicador y, ¿a estas alturas de mercado se preparan para un fuerte incremento en sus posiciones en futuros? 

se me hace raro

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 01:10 ----------

Muy interesante porque, lo mismo que el otro día deciamos que había dinero esperando en ese nivel, el negocio de esta gente es romper el espinazo de los inversores vulgaris... Esa jugada hay que tenerla previstas ya que el recorte a la baja puede ser bastante amplificado y rápido

Dejar una orden de compra a un precio "absurdo", quizá no lo sea tanto.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

NO, atom ant, simplemente se están "cubriendo" ya que la noticia indica que son "inversores" y pueden estar perfectamente cortos en "papel" y largos en "físico"... Además, dada la situación geopolítica, no deja de ser una forma de "atesorar" y ya se ha hecho en muchas ocasiones. De hecho, China hace ya mucho tiempo que lo hace...

Poner una orden de compra a un precio "absurdo" puede ser una apuesta MUY INTERESANTE y entiendo que el mismo es por debajo de donde todos esperan que caiga. Si "entra" puede ser "cojonudo", pero si no lo hace tampoco pierdes nada... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

Pero estos son inversores privados y el físico tiene unos costes muy grandes, el beneficio es bastante pequeño y farragoso en comparación... intuitivamente se me hace sospechoso.

Es una buena costumbre, sin coste alguno, este tipo de órdenes, los niveles allá cada cual pero que tampoco sean demasiado absurdos jeje. un 10-15% p.ej

Nota: 10-15 de momento... mi visión en principio es cortoplacista.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Los $45 pueden ser la "trampa perfecta" para cazar "gacelas". Hay que fijarse muy bien en lo que hicieron en la última caída: "marranearon" en esa zona, para después caer, subir, caer y remontar como un "cohete". Luego, esta caída aunque parece que va muy rápida, va ligeramente más lenta que la anterior y el Bovespa y el RTSI deberían servir bastante como "referentes" si es que lo de ahora tiene paralelismo con lo de entonces...

Y Buenas Noches... y es que me voy a "planchar la oreja".

Saludos.

# atom ant: Si lo hacen es por ALGO que yo y tú no sabemos, aunque podamos tener nuestras particulares "percepciones" al respecto, pero es OBVIO que los costes y la "rentabilidad" no parecen importarles, sino NO lo harían...


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

Buenas noches Fernando, sueña con cosas bonitas.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 02:05 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Si lo hacen es por ALGO que yo y tú no sabemos, aunque podamos tener nuestras particulares "percepciones" al respecto, pero es OBVIO que los costes y la "rentabilidad" no parecen importarles, sino NO lo harían...



Un barco es un medio de almacenaje bastante caro, el artículo no indica que estén llenos y la virtud de los barcos es el transporte...

puede ser que estos buitres huelan la esperada guerra en oriente medio... este verano. Solamente por algo así se entendería el tiro en el pié que significa para EEUU el fenómeno del fracking...


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2015)

Algo más sobre la entrevista a SNB en la secta:

Los cuatro grandes problemas de la economía española, según Niño Becerra en 'La Sexta Noche'

Decir que estuve charlando con algunos conocidos que se dedican al tema turístico en la costa y me han comentado que "no han vendido ni una escoba".

Normalmente -a estas alturas- los hoteles ya deben tener reservas suficientes para prever la próxima temporada, los rusos eran los que estaban salvando las últimas temporadas, pero con el tema actual de Rusia no han reservado.

El turismo local sigue en caída libre y no tiene pinta de mejorar, los ingleses borrachos cada vez menos, los franchutes mayoritariamente vienen con caravana o alquilan apartamentos y los alemanes (que es el mejor turismo que hay por aquí) son muy escasos.

A menos que haya un milagro como que se arreglen todos los problemas del mundo mundial antes de marzo y lluevan reservas de última hora de todo el mundo, nos espera un verano turístico de puta pena.

Lo digo a nivel de ingresos en el turismo, porque siempre podrás ir al piso que algún conocido tenga en la playa y vayas a la playa con tu bocata y te lo comas en un banco (no utilizar el SAN, jeje), como es lo que se ha estado observando últimamente con el turismo nacional.

@Fernando, un abrazo a ti también amigo, respecto a lo del Apocalipsis de San Juan, pues que decirte, yo pienso que de tener algo de relación con los acontecimientos sería una especie de profecía autocumplida, algo muy socorrido entre los que mandan para justificar sus fechorías. No obstante, es posible que haya alguna pista que nos sea de utilidad.

Con el tema del oro, si nos basamos en los últimos acontecimientos, pues hace años que éste debería estar a otros niveles (y no bajos precisamente), yo lo esperaba más abajo por la "espectacular" subida del dólar, -que considero el anzuelo para que se utilice el USD como valor refugio y no los MPs-, pero veo que no ha colado o al menos el efecto del dólar sobre el oro ha sido mínimo.

Si observamos que el dólar está subiendo y el precio del oro se mantiene respecto al dólar, eso nos indica que el oro también está subiendo, no olvidemos que la apreciación del dólar respecto a otras monedas, junto a la caída en general de las materias primas, hace que el dólar tenga mayor poder adquisitivo.

Respecto a las otras divisas, las materias primas no han tenido bajadas espectaculares como se pueden ver en USD, está claro que el petróleo baja de 100USD a 50USD, pero cuando estaba a 100USD, el € estaba a casi 1,40USD y ahora con el petróleo a 50USD el € está a 1,18USD.

Yo esto lo veo como una invitación a que si quieres beneficiarte de estas fluctuaciones y con perspectivas de que haya un despegue en todas las materias primas, tendrás que tener USD sí o sí.

Es decir, están intentando dejar los papelitos de colores denominados USD a todo quisqui, para ello les están dando un "valor alto" y lo quieren consolidar como valor refugio. 

Pero, ¿Qué sucederá cuando todos tengamos nuestras himberciones en USD y veamos cómo suben las materias primas como la espuma, pero el USD se desplome en picado?

¿No dará un poco igual? si compramos algo a 100 cuando la unidad de compra/venta vale 1, entonces ese algo sube a 200 pero la unidad de compra/venta vale 0,5, nos hemos quedado como al principio.

Yo diría mucho peor que al principio, porque tendrás que pagar comisiones, gastos e impuestos por "haber ganado" el doble de tu inversión.

Así que mucho cuidado con esos caramelitos tan apetecibles, casi seguro que su relleno será muy amargo.

Otra cuestión, si con la apreciación del USD el oro se mantiene firme entonces, ¿Cuándo el USD caiga, éste será capaz de tumbar al oro?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# atom ant: Lo más normal y lógico es que esos buques estén llenos. Por otro lado, ya comentaba lo de "dada la situación geopolítica" y eso es lo que le puede dar cierto "sentido", aunque sea una medida "preventiva", pero no lo veo ya que las reservas estratégicas de los países suelen ser bastante elevadas en comparación.

NO, no creo que sea en este Verano... Es posible que en el futuro el "Gran Cacao" nos venga desde Oriente Medio y muchos politólogos lo ven factible. No deja de ser el lugar "adecuado" para "montarlo" y es que allí "experiencia" no les falta y tampoco es tranquilizador que Israel posea armas atómicas. Mucho menos si Irán avanza en su programa nuclear... Y está el tema del Islamismo Radical y que NECESARIAMENTE debe ser destruido. En fin, todo muy complejo...

Je,je,je...para "acrecentar" tus dudas, te dejo este artículo...

- Las tres citas y los 12 días en los que el euro se jugará su futuro (una vez más) - Noticias de Inversión

# Refinanciado: Hasta ahora las mejores "monedas" que han aguantado el embate del USD han sido el Oro y el CHF. Por tanto, no ibámos "desencaminados" en las "percepciones" que habíamos volcado aquí y es que el tiempo suele dar y quitar razones... No sé lo que hará el Oro cuando se revierte el Ciclo y el USD caiga mientras suban otras Divisas y las Materias Primas. Quizás, SI que se podría asistir a un fuerte repunte de la Inflación, pero ahora es un ejercicio inútil el plantearlo teniendo en cuenta dónde estamos en estos momentos...

En lo personal, pienso que según cómo se desarrollen los próximos acontecimientos, la evolución del precio Oro seguirá una senda u otra... Si se "tranquilizan" las cosas, lo normal es que siguiera su senda bajista y de la que no ha salido, a pesar de la reciente subida, PERO tenemos que tener presente la otra "pata": si sigue la devaluación del Euro es que el "precio" va a resultar bastante irrelevante... En fin, aquí cada cual debe saber lo que tiene que hacer.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2015)

Me he perdido la entrevista el "Niño", es un tío interesante por lo "radical" de sus posturas, siempre bien argumentadas, por eso merece la pena que busque la entrevista y la escuche. *refinanciado* gracias por el resumen.

Un inciso, si los economistas fueran buenos en su labor, no existirían las crisis económicas, pues ya con cortes clásicos o keynesianos, teóricamente podrían restablecer los equilibrios y acomodarlos a la realidad de cada situación antes de llegar a puntos de recesión o depresión, y eso no ha funcionado casi nunca en épocas de crisis, solo suele funcionar en épocas de esplendor.

En cuanto al precio del oro, que es lo que nos ha reunido a todos por aquí, personalmente creo que no podremos intuir su movimiento a corto plazo con argumentos irrefutables, solo especularemos con parámetros muy volátiles que solo nos llevarán a "desesperarnos" al ver que nos llevan en la dirección opuesta a nuestra lógica.

Lo que sería interesante es tratar de averiguar dónde se formará el siguiente mercado burbuja. La extrema liquidez en $ que teóricamente existe, sobre todo en los mercados de bonos, y fondos, deberá buscar otra bola de nieve en breve. El oro no sirve como tal, pues su escasez en caso de convertirse en burbuja lo mandaría a precios de 20.000$ por OZ y seguro me quedaría corto.

Llevo tiempo devanándome los sesos en este aspecto, y los años nos dicen que las burbujas se forman en mercados que nadie espera, y sobre todo que se niegan cuando ya están inflados. 

Tiene que haber algún activo ahora mismo que esté olvidado, rezagado, aburrido tipo la niña fea de clase que nadie miraba y que luego con 18 era la estrella del baile.

Yo cuando repaso lo poco que sé, veo que todos los sectores están bastante "quemados" a este respecto (tienen que ser sectores capaces de absorber muchísimo capital), bolsa, inmobiliaria, petróleo, bonos...ahora mismo, en lo único que veo se podría esperar algo a largo plazo es del petróleo, pero para que así fuera, debería estar lateral bajista un tiempo, hasta que nadie hable ya de él, y se de por echo que su precio ha de ser bajo para perpetuidad.

El oro podría burbujearse, no cabe duda, pero sería una burbuja tan estratosférica que lo "absurdo" del precio que podría alcanzar dado un trasvase de capitales hacia este activo (incluyo plata, platino, paladio, iridio...) lo convertiría en el hazmerreir del sinsentido.

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

¿Una "posibilidad"...?

- Enlace Minería: Los Metales de “Tierras Raras”, el nuevo oro minero - Informe completo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (11 Ene 2015)

no se si es correcto considerarlo como una burbuja ,,,, pero el gasto en armamento de todos los países del mundo esta aumentando brutalmente. y esta burbuja todos sabemos como explota

El gasto militar vuelve al nivel de la guerra fría, por Manlio Dinucci


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Ene 2015)

Paketazo: la siguiente burbuja será la del oro. No hay dudas. Los chinos rusos venezolanos turcos holandeses alemanes (como estados) lo saben. Es la teoría de freegold. 
En algún momento la burbuja de bonos (la más grande jamás vista) estallará.


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

Muy interesante el apunte a las burbujas de paketazo. Me surgen varias dudas...a ver ké os pareze.

La primera, ké ánimo y ké fe hay entre los kapitales k deban entrar en ellas a matxete ??? En una partida de póker k se akaba, los k ya tienen llena la butxaka, sólo kieren mantener posiziones y no entrar en ofertas suizidas de kien kiere tapar sus bujeros en 2 minutos. Son esas aperturas a tumba abierta donde está el peligro. No es ya un refugio de valor aspirazión sufiziente ???


Por otra parte, supongo k no todas las burbujas serán premeditadas y sí produkto de , si no una "eskasez" radikal, sí de una indiskutible y pareze k kreziente difikultá de aprovisionamiento ,no ? La himbersión partikular en MPs pareze klaro k está kreziendo...kon todo el exzedente de Fiat suelto en manos partikulares k han salido kon éxito de la treta global, de ké nitxo dispone en un merkáo de MPs k , kon reservas nazionales bestiales de todos konozidas y una himbersión privada en aszenso k ventilan lo k sale , si no más ? No es ése un argumento de himbersión kon peso sufiziente ??? Kuánto oro "sobra" en la produkzión anual mundial para k ese merkáo no se resienta ? No kondizionaría la propia inerzia himbersora el prezio de los MPs físikos disponibles ???

Fernando apuntaba el otro día zierta tendenzia al alza de akogerse a los MPs komo refugio. Realmente hay tantísimo exzedente de oro para absorber movimientos de zierta relevanzia ??? No olvidemos k si el oro no baja pronto, la robustez de su kotizazión ya es pasmosa en esta koyuntura...y perfektamente YA el "bollazo de 18 takos" a ojos de mutxos ( por zierto,paketazo, no sería una relikia bárbara k se ha komido un terzio de su valor - 2/3 en el kaso platero - , un elemento lo sufizientemente despreziado para enkajar en tu perfil de " burbujeable" ? . Me pareze k la rotura de esos 1200 y piko k komentabas ayer, lo mismo se está observando kon muuuuutxo interés...y no sólo entre "fundamentalistas" ,no krees ?). 

No olvidemos k la klave de las burbujas es la oportunidá, tanto en la entrada komo en la salida a la próxima, independientemente de a dónde llegue el delirio alzista k motive a los kodiziosos, k kaerá por su propio peso.

Resumiendo : No sería,en la enkruzijada metalera/finanziera un movimiento "defensivo" faktor sufiziente para asentar y potenziar el merkáo de MPs komo un objetivo rentable y atraktivo ???

Rekordemos k lo k se presta espezialmente a distorsión es el papel. El físiko per sé ( y más kon un talante defensivo y hasta "sobrante"/ paziente ) es difízilmente influenziable, pues depende muy mutxo de sus poseedores.

Weno...un saludo a todos. Se agradezen opiniones.


----------



## Flip (11 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos

Gracias porque hacéis una labor encomiable y un gran esfuerzo divulga tuvo. Soy métale ro convencido además de coleccionista

Sin embargo he llegado a la conclusión de que la música no parara es demasiado tarde, los bancos centrales después de la caída de Lehmann no han tenido coraje de ponerle límites al apalancamiento vía shadow bank ala banca comercial y de inversión.
Si recordáis el desapalancamiento que supuso el crack del 2008 solo fue de 100 b usd y el margin debt entonces era de 380 b
Ahora el margin debt es de 480 Bill usd, esta es la gran burbuja, ahora quien le pone fin?

Imposible se desataría un caos financiero que acabaría en un escenario de madmax qui prodest?

Los niveles de deuda 100 , 200 % pib dan igual son meros apuntes contables en las computadoras de los BC, ahora ya también compran futuros sobre índices porque será?

El fin llegara políticamente o vía materias primas. Con respecto a lo primero ya intentan la política del miedo véase Grecia.
Lo que no podrán parar será el ocaso del petróleo en unos años , entonces llegado el momento será otra historia.,,,...


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2015)

@Paketazo.- De nada, decirte que yo no vi la entrevista, de igual forma, hay que coger con pinzas a SNB, el rumbo que tomó cuando salió el tema del independentismo hizo que desconfiara de él.

@Lamadama.- Si mal no recuerdo, el ING acaba de saldar su deuda con el gobierno de Holanda, aunque todo el sistema financiero es una KK, es de los pocos que -bajo mi criterio- se pueden tener las pocas perrillas que se tengan, además de que su operativa no me cuesta ni un duro y eso a estas alturas es de agradecer. También de que los 100k que cubre por cliente, los cubre el gobierno de Holanda, ya lo admite directamente en su web en el apartado de preguntas frecuentes. Vamos igualito que Bankia, jajaja.

Decirte que no me llevo ninguna comisión, jejeje

Respecto a la nueva burbuja, yo más bien me iría a lo práctico y la veo en esto:

El año histórico de las 'startup' tecnológicas



Spoiler



Airbnb, Dropbox o Pinterest están entre las compañías del sector que podrían estrenarse en Wall Street en los próximos meses. Pero la 'estrella' es Uber, la aplicación para compartir vehículo, a la que se le calcula un valor superior a los 41.000 millones de dólares. Los expertos estiman que cerca de 600 empresas dedicadas a la tecnología podrían salir a bolsa en 2015.


Desde el fervor desatado por el auge de las dot.com hace más de una década, no había tantos querubines en Silicon Valley en busca de emanciparse de sus inversores de la guarda y saltar a la vorágine que supone cotizar en Estados Unidos. Uber, Airbnb, Pinterest o Spotify son algunos de los retoños mimados por el capital riesgo cuyo valor a puerta cerrada supera las decenas de miles de millones de dólares.

Y es que nunca antes fue tan fácil en el Valle de Silicio, donde startups, firmas de capital riesgo e ingenio conviven en un ecosistema difícil de replicar, formar parte del conocido como "Club de los 1.000 millones de dólares". De hecho, según la consultora CB Insights, 42 compañías privadas amparadas por capital riesgo recaudaron el año pasado fondos suficientes para engordar su valor por encima de esta cota psicológica. 

No sólo eso: de ellas, cerca de una docena ha conseguido romper esta marca en menos de cinco años, un proceso que en el pasado ha durado décadas. "En estos momentos existen 588 compañías tecnológicas con financiación de capital privado o de riesgo en nuestra lista de posibles salidas a bolsa este año", asegura Anand Sanwal, cofundador de CB Insights. "Estas startups cuentan con un valor real -o sobre el que se ha rumoreado- de al menos 100 millones de dólares y muestran mucho potencial", añade. 

Muchas de estas entidades cuentan con el impulso necesario. Durante los últimos siete trimestres, más de 20 empresas de este calado se han estrenado en la renta variable de la mayor economía del mundo, algo que no ocurría desde el año 2000. 

Salidas 'estelares'

En Renaissance Capital, consultora por excelencia a la hora de medir los estrenos bursátiles en todo el mundo, ya tienen echado el ojo a una decena de compañías tecnológicas que podrían tocar un valor de mercado de 5.000 millones de dólares o más en Wall Street. A ellas habría que sumar otro medio centenar con un precio de 1.000 millones de dólares o más. Para Paul Bard, director de análisis de Renaissance Capital, "anualmente se produce un estreno estelar sobre el parqué". Si en 2014 Alibaba fue el protagonista y en 2012 Facebook se convirtió en el caballo ganador de Internet 2.0 pese a una salida llena de incidentes, este año el favorito de todas las quinielas es Uber. 

La aplicación que ha destartalado, con mayor o menor éxito, la industria del taxi acumula ya un valor de más de 40.000 millones de dólares, y el apoyo de titantes como el buscador chino Baidu o Jeff Bezos, el fundador de Amazon. Según explicó Bard a la revista Forbes, "Uber es el as bajo la manga y está posicionado para salir a bolsa en los próximos 12 o 16 meses". Entre bambalinas se estima que pese a los distintos problemas legales que enfrenta la compañía en todo el mundo -recordemos que no pueden operar en España- la aplicación genera alrededor de 2.000 millones de dólares en ingresos al año. Entre otros favoritos estan también Snapchat, Dropbox, Pinterest o Airbnb. 

El portal de alquiler de casas cuenta con un valor en el mercado gris de aproximadamente 13.000 millones de dólares, mucho más de lo que cuestan competidores tradicionales como los hoteles Wyndham, InterContinental Hotels y Hyatt, de ahí la presiones del lobby hotelero en su contra. Si tenemos en cuenta la rentabilidad acumulada por la renta variable estadounidense desde los mínimos de marzo de 2009 y el contexto ultraacomodaticio que aún reina gracias a la intercesión de Janet Yellen y sus chicos, no es de extrañar que muchos individuos con intereses en estas compañías ejerzan presión para una salida a bolsa. 

El dinero llama al dinero y aunque Uber y Airbnb sólo recaudasen una pequeña porción de los 60.000 millones de dólares de su valoración conjunta estimada, podrían superar con facilidad los 16.000 millones de dólares recogidos por Facebook en 2012, los 1.800 millones acumulados por Twitter y hasta los 1.600 millones recaudados por Google cuando salió a bolsa en 2004. Además, tampoco tenemos que olvidar que gracias a la Ley de Emprendedores (JOBS, por sus siglas en inglés) aprobada en 2012, la Comisión de Mercados y Valores de EEUU (SEC, por sus siglas en inglés) ha relajado su requisitos a la hora de cotizar en bolsa. Una de las ventajas es que muchas startups pueden sondear la situación confidencialmente, como ya lo hicieron GoPro y Box. La nueva regulación permite a los candidatos no presentar todos los detalles sobre la compensación de sus directivos así como justificar sólo dos años de resultados financieros auditados, en lugar de tres, como ha sido la norma histórica.



Eso sí que es humo en estado puro que perfectamente puede perder su valor en un plis; ojito con Uber (que me suena a Urbis, jajaja) que es la más "gordita".

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # atom ant: Lo más normal y lógico es que esos buques estén llenos. Por otro lado, ya comentaba lo de "dada la situación geopolítica" y eso es lo que le puede dar cierto "sentido", aunque sea una medida "preventiva", pero no lo veo ya que las reservas estratégicas de los países suelen ser bastante elevadas en comparación.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo
Me refería al verano porque a lo largo de la historia las campañas militares se planifican en esas fechas aunque ahora con tanta tecnología ya no sé, la verdad. El gran problema que* tenía* la guerra en oriente medio es el casi inevitable bloqueo del estrecho estrecho de Ormuz, la coyuntura actual del Oil sería perfecta para .... en fin, arreglar la economía.

Sobre las tres noticias, supongo que hay que tomarlas como una secuencia de acontecimientos en los que la fecha de elecciones en Grecia no tienen nada de aleatorio. Básicamente la política consiste en crear confianza en lo tuyo y miedo en lo de lo demás, todos lo hacen y...habrá que meditar un poco más sobre ello.

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 15:15 ----------

Sigo un poco más con el análisis-divagación. Una guerra en OM no solo arreglaría el problema financiero del fracking en EEUU, Rusia y los Brics contentos también con la recuperación del precio no creo que se opusiesen demasiado. La jodida panacea veraniega que todos anhelan.

Respecto a la secuencia de acontecimientos europea, supongo que el abogado se inhibirá lo mismo que lo hizo el Tribunal Constitucional alemán.
Dragi no anunciará QEs en los que no participe Grecia, pero café para todos no debería gustar a los germanos, supongo que lo razonable es que el QE elitista quedaría aplazado a Junio, comienzo del verano.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> no se si es correcto considerarlo como una burbuja ,,,, pero el gasto en armamento de todos los países del mundo esta aumentando brutalmente. y esta burbuja todos sabemos como explota



Razón de más para k los Briks despojen el konfetti Usano o la deuda uropeda del valor de armarse...a kuenta de kromos. Y mejor ayer k hoy.

Enzima de puta,la kama ? ::


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2015)

Me gusta tener opiniones diversas como las vuestras para formar una macro opinión, al menos más fundamentada en la experiencia del grupo, y no solo en la cabezonería de uno mismo.

Si los metales, incluidas las tierras raras que comenta *Fernando*, entrasen en "pump on", creo que sería tan rápida la subida que no habría tiempo de reacción. En el aviso anterior de los últimos máximos en oro, plata etc...la subida fue bastante vertical, y solo se entonó el "compren oro señores", cuando el metal estaba por los 1600$.

Ahora es diferente, nadie (hablo de medios generalistas), recomienda comprar oro o similares, se desdibuja su potencial con flojos argumentos como la fortaleza del dólar, o el efecto arrastre del petróleo, o lo las grandes alternativas que ofrece la banca comercial con productos "estrella"...

¿podría burbujearse?, evidentemente, pero pensad en un trasvase masivo de capital desde gigantes como la bolsa, el sector inmobiliario, los derivados...a un "micro" mercado como el de los metales...

por poneros un ejemplo "absurdo", si mañana abren los telediarios diciendo que es posible a medio plazo (5-10 años), un colapso en "algunas" monedas FIAT, a dónde pensáis que podría ir el oro...No, no lo penséis por que las cifras que salen con el efecto "burbuja-moda-miedo-especulación..." es tan exagerada, que no quiero ni pensarlo.

*timi* el gasto en armamento burbujea a la empresas que los construyen, de echo pienso que muchas empresas armamentísticas USA, y relacionadas con ellas, ya están burbujeadas, como considero que lo está casi medio Nasdaq y Dow.

¿Que terminará en una guerra este tomate del boom armamentístico?...las armas dicen que son o para acojonar o para usarlas...¿Quién sabe para que fin acabarán usándose?

*esseri* a eso me refiero, no hay suficiente oro para absorber esos movimientos relevantes que apuntas.

*lamadama* lo de la crisis crónica a la "japonesa" es totalmente coherente, y a la vista de tus ejemplo está. A este paso, llegará un día en que comeremos un día por semana y daremos gracias por la gran vida que tenemos.

*refinanciado* la montaña de las tecnológicas está asentada sobre el mismo barro...llamado $$$$...si por algún motivo ese billete verde colapsa, o simplemente genera dudas, el castillo de naipes que es el Nasdaq y toda la financiación que ofrece al sector tecnológico y lo mantiene en pie, se va al carajo en un mes de calendario. Y eso es un problemazo a nivel mundial, pues de esa financiación depende el 90% de toda la tecnología e innovaciones del mundo , desde una nueva vacuna, hasta la posibilidad de ver la TV en Tristán da Cunha, pasando por que tu y yo estemos ahora interaccionando en este reducto virtual...vamos retorno al medievo a paso ligero.

Buena tarde a to2


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que habéis aprovechado el tiempo y, por cierto, bastante bien y es que los comentarios son muy interesantes. En fin, poco que añadir por mí parte y, en cualquier caso, haré unos meros apuntes de abajo a arriba...

# atom ant: No tiene ningún sentido iniciar una campaña militar a gran escala durante el Verano en Oriente Medio, aunque realmente hoy en día es indiferente, pero se combate mucho mejor con condiciones climáticas favorables y no parece que el Verano sea la mejor estación para hacerlo en Oriente Medio. Además, las anteriores guerras árabes-israelíes se realizaron en Mayo, Junio, Octubre...

Las tres noticias son muy relevantes y veremos cómo se lo toman los mercados, pero es previsible una fuerte volatilidad. En cualquier caso, hay que vigilar mucho al S&P 500 y que nos indicará mucho al respecto...

# Refinanciado: Yo también soy cliente de ING y es la misma mierda que los demás bancos. Lo único que tiene a favor es el tema de la Comisiones y que te da "algo" por el dinero que tienes ahí. Sin embargo, yo lo tengo en "cuarentena" desde que tardaron ¡medio año! para solucionarme un problema informático y que era originario de ellos, aparte de que reiterativo ya que el mismo problema lo tuve dos años antes. En ambos casos, salieron perdiendo...

Ayer Santiago Niño Becerra estuvo bastante bien, aunque no dijo nada que no se haya comentado en este hilo, pero bueno la gente "normal" no suele acceder a este tipo de análisis y lo doy por muy válido. Además, quedaron en evidencia los "opinadores", especialmente el "indocumentado" de Inda, y con los que Niño Becerra fue muy benevolente... Algunos de los que escribimos aquí nos los habríamos comido "encebollados". El único que dijo algo coherente fue Marhuenda, y que no me cae precisamente bien, pero estuvo muy acertado en que los problemas del mundo hoy en día son: recursos finitos y excesiva población...

No soy un gran seguidor de Salvador Niño Becerra, pero porque, al igual que otros economistas, nos explican lo que ya sabemos, pero donde veo "carencias" es en la aportación de "soluciones"... Hay un economista que noto a faltar mucho en los debates de este tipo y es a D. Roberto Centeno, aunque "ideológicamente" pueda estar alejado de él en muchas cuestiones, pero para mí es uno de los grandes economistas con los que contamos por aquí.

# Flip: ¿No serás tú el amigo con el que debatí hace algo más de dos años en otro foro?
Tanto si es así como si no, bienvenido a este hilo. 

El "Fin" puede llegar de muchas maneras o de forma "encadenada" y que será lo más probable... Las "raíces" que llevaron a la I y II WW tuvieron origen en cuestiones de carácter económico-financiero y que luego se enraizaron en la Geopoítica y ya sabes que la Historia suele ser tozudamente "repititiva"...

# lamadama: Cuando enlace el artículo estadounidense lo hice precisamente por su referencia al Oro como valor "refugio", aparte de que esa web está muy bien considerada en los EE.UU., además de ser sumamente crítica con el Sistema y suele desmontar casi todas las cifras oficiales que dan las distintas organizaciones gubernamentales estadounidenses. Procuro enlazar en Inglés aquello que me resulta relevante, puesto que me consta que la gente suele pasar de los enlaces que no vienen en nuestro idioma y, la verdad, es que es una pena... Bueno, ellos se lo pierden.

Respecto al resto de tu comentario, poco que añadir y decirte que la respuesta actual se llama RESIGNACION y la etapa siguiente será DESESPERACIÓN y lo que sigue mejor lo dejo en el "tintero"...

# esseri: El otro día leí un informe que me enviaron y SI que "manos fuertes" están entrando en MPs, especialmente en el Oro, pero esos datos para mí NUNCA han sido relevantes, porque parto de una premisa: hay "X" Oro en el mundo y desde hace milenios, más el que se va añadiendo, así que sigue siendo un metal escaso y con las mismas características de VALOR que SIEMPRE ha tenido. Además, y esto es lo más importante, sigue habiendo MUCHÍSIMO más Oro físico en "manos privadas" que depositado en los Bancos Centrales... No necesito mejores "argumentos", así que suelo pasar de cifras, opiniones de actores implicados a favor o en contra, etc., etc.

# Ladrillófilo: No sé si veremos esa "burbuja" en el Oro... Posiblemente, en caso de darse, igual quedan muy pocos "telediarios" para que esto esté a punto de "petar"... Y muchas veces he pensado en ese posible "proceso".

# paketazo: Seguramente, existe ese activo al que haces referencia, pero el único inconveniente que veo es el "tiempo"... ¿Realmente, nos queda tanto tiempo por delante? En fin, ya se verá...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Ene 2015)

Un par de links... Oil Price Blowback: Is Putin Creating A New World Order? | Zero Hedge

Este acerca de Putin, me ha parecido interesante. Acerca de la guerra que se está librando.

Otro link es este... tenía en el radar hace ya tiempo a esta empresa, y se me ha escapado la subida que ha tenido, de momento estoy buscando info porque no entiendo cómo ha subido tanto en tan poco tiempo, siendo que está relacionada con el petróleo, en este caso con el transporte. https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=FRO

Es una subida vertical y abrupta, y ya os digo tiene que ver con el petróleo... ? Voy a buscar a ver qué encuentro.


Otro link más... https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/can-pretend-forever-gold-worth-42-22/


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

Paketazo, pero es k los k yo indiko no serían movimientos prefabrikados/espekulativos...sino lógikos/espontáneos, de kapital privado y la posibilidá de k ello derive en una burbuja, hintxada seguramente por puro akojone...y no k responda a una premeditada. El papel lo puedes distorsionar...pero kómo kohibes a poseedores SOLVENTES de físiko ??? A mi juizio,podría juntarse el hambre ( eszéptikos metaleros ) y las ganas de komer ( funambulistas burbujeros ). Pero, es k aún sin éstos...la voluntá de los primeros puede akaparar el merkáo.

Yo no sé komo funciona la asesoría en himbersión o los fondos...pero, alguien kree descabellado k un asesor sugiera una entrada gota-a-gota en metal físiko, explikando a su asesorado las espeziales kondiziones de himbersión del oro ? ( kalma,konstanzia,pazienzia ) ??? Yo kreo k puede ser muy konsiderable entre profesionales a día de hoy ya, komo seguro ante una situazión general muy delikada. Y digo konsiderable, cuando no espekulativa, e inkluso,por frívolo k pudiese sonar , " trendly" .

Una kosa,si fueses tan amable : Dónde se situaría,según tú, akella zona "triangle" k se perzibe perfektamente komo un salto kualitativo , según akel post de Ladrillófilo ???


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Ene 2015)

AppliedTrendAnalytics_CB - Blog Post: There seems to be a move afoot in Transport-Oil &... | StockTwits

Aquí... bingo!! Transport of OIL & GAS...


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2015)

Pues como siempre -aunque las cosas se preveen-, acertar el timing es una misión imposible. 

El turno es del fracking, parece que la burbuja ya ha empezado a petar, hay un hilo por ahí donde pone a la primera en suspensión de pagos, el montante no es mucho (entre 15 y 50 mUSD) pero para crear el efecto dominó no está nada mal. 

Mañana lunes hay posibilidades de que haya turbulencias, ajustaos los cinturones y sujetad con fuerza los mps, que parece que serviran de salvavidas.

Mas tarde si nadie a puesto el link del hilo, lo pondré yo, que ahora no me es fácil. 

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 16:23 ----------

Joer Paketazo, para una dama que viene por aquí y ya me la confundes de nick, jajaja

Hombre, a esta Señora lo mínimo es pagafantearla, seguro que se te ha ido el teclado.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

@fernando

Te entiendo y hasta komparto tu punto de vista perfektamente, pero es k tú tienes una interpretazión muy partikular del metal, así komo unas nezesidades, al parezer,muy holgadas. Pero es k el salto del Fiat también es primordial...y determinadas posiziones metaleras pueden fazilitar una diversfikazión idónea a metaleros, sobre todo respekto a aktivos k si el sistema petase, se dispararían también, por ejemplo, tierras.

Es muy diskutible k los metales pudiesen komprar una finka autosufiziente en una situazión de deriva real...pues su valor innegable para sobrevivir la entiende kualkiera y se dispararía al infinito. Sin embargo, antes de un krash evidente a kualkier paleto, si los metales entrasen en ziertos rangos de Fiat...no sería mal momento de reorientar wena parte de arsenal metalero en alguna de las miles de tierras embargadas o subestimadas por un sistema Fiat a punto de reventar...k las hay a prezio'puta. La karta fiat del metal k podemos jugar no es desdeñable, paraná...hablo de un trile a 3 bandas , un kanto del zisne fiat de Rikeza real por Rikeza real.

Yo kreo k los metales no deberían ser nezesariamente un elemento de valor postkrah, sino k lo idóneo sería k fakultasen a sus poseedores de un último paso para un aprovisionamiento de tiempos peores - inkluyendo posibles konfiskaziones - Y lo k todos sabemos es k si el metal más allá de apreziarse, se disparase , el kotarro general, a mejor no iba a ir.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 16:48 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> * @lamamada* ...




JOJOJO...le ha traizionáo el subkonsziente,forero...haluego nos kejamos de k no entran tías al hilo ??? :XX: :XX:




( kon permiso de "lamadama" , pero es k el lapsus linguae lo ha dejáo a wevo,sorry...:fiufiu: )


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2015)

*esseri* he estado un rato analizando lo del subconsciente...y he tardado un rato en caer del burro. 

Pido disculpas publicas a *lamadama*, y sinceramente, más que el subconsciente, ha sido la velocidad de escritura...que bien podría estar basada en el subconsciente, y de regreso a ese bucle infinito. 

En cuanto a la pregunta del triangulo y el salto cuantitativo, no recuerdo la gráfica en cuestión, sin embargo basándome en la gráfica a día de hoy del oro.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

si te fijas en la flecha azul superior del gráfico diario, la azul pequeñita superior, puedes ver como hay un canal bajista que viene desde el máximo de 1390$ en Marzo del 2014 hasta las cotas dónde estamos ahora.

Precisamente ese mismo punto coincide con el canal alcista de medio plazo que comenzó en Noviembre sobre los 1130$.

El número de la suerte es 1240/1250$ rotos en cierre. La proyección por arriba es interesante y aquí me la juego, pero lo veo cerrando el GAP abierto en 1360/1380$ en el impulso.

Por otro lado, no nos olvidemos que seguimos en un canal bajista de largo plazo, y estos son *jodidísimos* de romper. Ha de existir algún catalizador importante, no llega con un canal de corto plazo alcista.

O sea que técnicamente a corto somos alcistas, pero a largo bajistas, y el largo plazo siempre manda. 

Un saludo


----------



## atom ant (11 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> AppliedTrendAnalytics_CB - Blog Post: There seems to be a move afoot in Transport-Oil &... | StockTwits
> 
> Aquí... bingo!! Transport of OIL & GAS...



:8: gracias Ladrillófilo

se supone que cuando el petroleo es abundante no se espera traerlo de lejos... ¿o si?, 

el resto de mercancías fletadas cae en picado, el BDI ha caido casi un 10% en lo que llevamos de año

Saludos


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> :8: gracias Ladrillófilo
> 
> se supone que cuando el petroleo es abundante no se espera traerlo de lejos... ¿o si?,
> 
> ...



Haze poko zirkuló un post interesantísimo k defendía, en pura kontradikzión, k ni fraking, ni exzedente Saudí en alianza Usana boikoteando a Rusia, ni kompetenzia...sino k la kaída respondía a k estaban,literalmente,raskando las paredes de los pozos saudís.

No rekuerdo el post ni el hilo ( y enzima, el kopy/paste no me va haze días y me es imposible linkar )...pero por si alguien lo rekordase y kisiera subirlo.

Se salía totalmente del kriterio habitual.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2015)

Buenas, 

No he encontrado el hilo, pero el link de las noticia es este:

EE.UU.: Cae en quiebra productor de petróleo por fracking

En Estados Unidos acaba de declararse en bancarrota WBH Energy, una compañía dedicada a la extracción de petróleo y gas de esquisto que utiliza el método “fracking”, al no poder saldar deudas que oscilan entre 10 y 50 millones de dólares.

Una compañía estadounidense dedicada a la perforación y extracción de petróleo de esquisto cayó en quiebra, el primer fracaso de una de las empresas que han proliferado ante el “éxito” del método de fractura hidráulica, conocida como “fracking”.

WBH Energy, con sede en Austin (estado Texas-oeste) solicitó este domingo acogerse a la suspensión de pagos dentro de la protección de las leyes de bancarrota de Estados Unidos, reportó el diario Wall Street Journal.

La situación financiera de WBH Energy “se ha vuelto irreversible después de que uno de sus acreedores se haya negado a prestarles más dinero y se han visto obligados a pedir la liquidación”.

La deuda de la compañía se encuentra entre los 10 y los 50 millones de dólares, según datos facilitados por WBH Energy.

El apalancamiento (relación entre crédito y capital propio invertido en una operación financiera) en el sector ha repuntado un 55 por ciento con respecto a los niveles de hace cuatro años. Esto supone unos 200 mil millones de dólares, desde los 128 mil millones de dólares de deuda combinada que acumulaban las compañías estadounidenses centradas en la producción de crudo y gas en 2010, según los datos de la multinacional financiera S&P Capital IQ.

El uso del “fracking” como arma política

El Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha justificado el uso del “fracking” para la extracción de petróleo y gas de esquisto, argumentando la necesidad de reducir su dependencia del petróleo extranjero. El propósito de EE.UU. es “inundar de crudo el mercado internacional de hidrocarburos para ocasionar la caída de los precios, y a la vez, afectar las economías de los países exportadores de hidrocarburos”, afirmó el analista Leonardo Buitrago en un escrito publicado en el portal Cubadebate.

Por su parte, el presidente de la estatal Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA), Eulogio del Pino, coincidió en que “la producción de petróleo de esquisto constituye un arma política del capitalismo para tratar de doblegar a naciones que se enfrentan a sus acciones de dominación y hegemonía (…) y forma parte de una estrategia que ha incluido el apoyo a las acciones desestabilizadoras que ha perpetrado la derecha en Venezuela, los planes para fomentar la crisis en Crimea, como forma de atacar a Rusia, y la aplicación de sanciones económicas contra Irán”.


Hombre, hay que coger esta noticia con pinzas, pero por el dato de la quiebra de WBH Energy, vale la pena (aunque parece ser que esa empresa es sólo una pequeñísima parte de lo que es la patata del fracking

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Hola, esseri: Creo que te has "confundido" en lo que comentas y parece que el "subconsciente" lo tenéis hoy algo "alborotado"... Yo no tengo "necesidades" muy holgadas y pienso que querías decir "posibilidades". Bien, eso último se aproximaría más a la realidad, aunque sobraría lo de "muy"... Todo tiene su explicación: mis "necesidades" son las mismas que las de cualquier ser humano, ni más ni menos en cuanto a lo "básico", pero mis "posibilidades" derivan de que en mí vida a predominado la austeridad por el concepto que tengo sobre la vida, así que poquito a poquito he construido mí actual Patrimonio y me imagino que el mismo proceso se ha seguido por parte de varios conforeros que escriben en este hilo. Luego, ya mayor de edad, hay que saborear aquello que puedes permitirte sin tener que pensar en el mañana. Es muy simple, pero hay que tener una cierta "experiencia" en la vida y, sobre todo, haber visto la mayor parte de los "colores" de la misma...

Las tierras siempre serán interesantes, pero ahora mismo es más importante esperar acontecimientos porque el "lugar" para adquirirlas también pesa mucho en la decisión final... ¿No te parece? Además, siempre he dicho que si los MPs alcanzarán precios que superarán los que teóricamente considero "objetivos", me desprendería de buena parte de ellos para "intercambiarlos" por otros bienes tangibles y aquí entran también las tierras...

Bueno, aprovecho la ocasión para dejar una entrevista muy interesante y que acabo de leer. Vale la pena porque es un inversor que nos explica lo que él ha vivido -y es mucho- en relación a los MPs, mercados, etc. Insisto: largo, pero muy interesante...

- John Embry: I

Y decirle a la conforera lamadama que no se tome a mal los comentarios vertidos y que tampoco han tenido ninguna mala intención. Luego, estos "caballeros" andan hoy un poco "revoltosos", pero al menos -incluso en esto- nos diferenciamos del resto del foro.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (11 Ene 2015)

@ fernando

Entiendo k ambas kosas dirían lo mismo, pues traszenderían ambos baremos hazia una posizión ekonómika konkreta, de desahogo y bienestar según la RAE. Si te suena mejor " holgado respekto a tus nezesidades de soltar metal" , dálo por kambiado,faltaría más. Yo, lo veo parezido a "No tener ningún problema" ó "No tener problema alguno", k, kuando deberían expresar ideas opuestas, expresan exactamente lo mismo. De hetxo , entiendo, komo imagen de prekariedá mutxo mayor , ir "justo" de nezesidades k ir "holgado" de ellas. 

Más allá de todo ello, lo k kería reflejar era k hay mutxas perzepziones, no sólo en el rumbo metalero,sino en su utilidá ( nezesidades y/o posibilidades mediante ) , iwal k los timmings generales...frente a los personales.

Un saludo.


@lamadama

Juássss...:XX: 

No-kojonuda la No-broma, vive diox !


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

En esta ocasión, esseri, te he entendido mejor y nada que matizar al respecto. En lo personal, estimo que cuando uno se hace "metalero" tiene que tener muy claro todos los conceptos o mejor no "meterse"... Por ejemplo, cuando hacemos un viaje en un velero, sabemos cuál es el lugar adonde pretendemos dirigirnos, pero durante la travesía pueden surgir muchos inconvenientes que un buen navegante tiene que tener previstos y esto se ha de aplicar en la singladura por los MPs...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2015)

*putabolsa* tienes que entender que en los gráficos del oro hay que diferenciar lo que es oro físico y lo que es el futuro del oro físico.

Al pedirme el volumen del mismo, has de entender que lo único que reflejan algunos charts es el volumen del contrato de futuros que se negocia en NY. No entra ni el volumen de los ETF, ni por supuesto los movimientos de oro físicos...esos nunca los sabremos, simplemente llegan a nosotros pequeñas estadísticas, y muchas mentiras o verdades a medias al respecto.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Ojalá hubiera alguna manera de ver el volumen de oro físico que se mueve a diario en el mundo, ese sería sin dudas el mejor indicador que existiría.

Piensa en un hipotético caso de equilibrio de precio de mercado (se iguala oferta y demanda para calcular el precio).

Pues bien, por ejemplo nadie vende ni una sola onza de oro, no hay cruces entre oferta y demanda...sin embargo de repente un vendedor ofrece un par de onzas a 100$/Oz...automáticamente aparece ese precio como el precio de referencia en el cruce y se supone que el oro se está negociando a 100$/Oz, cuando nadie va a vender a ese precio, solo ha sido una venta aislada que ha marcado el precio de mercado...lo mismo sucedería por arriba si no vende nadie y un iluminado logra vender 2 onzas a 5000$ Oz.

Con esto quiero decir que el precio y volúmenes de oro físico son prácticamente imposibles de calcular o saber realmente...solo sabemos el volumen y precio del dinero papel que se mueve en el mercado de NY...que es como no decir nada, pues eso no mueve ni una onza de oro físico.

Un saludo y espero te sirva de algo este rollo.

*Edito para hacer público que he reeditado el "polémico" desliz, dónde la posición de las sílabas "da" y las silabas "ma" han quedado restituidas en su orden armónico universal, para evitar perspicacias y mal entendidos hacia intenciones personales ocultas contra cualquier forero/a de este cordial reducto de paz y entendimiento.* :no:


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

A mí me ha convencido bastante lo que nos dice paketazo.., y es lo que tenía en mente, pero he esperado a ver que nos decía. Está claro, putabolsa, que el precio en una tienda puede estar en función de lo que marque el "papel" y eso convendrás conmigo que también va por "barrios": NO vas a pagar el mismo precio en Barcelona que en Caracas, Estambul o Hong Kong... ¿No te parece?

Y luego en las transacciones en "físico" existe lo que NO SE CONOCE y donde el "papel" no influye tanto... Me explico: en estos últimos días he conocido de dos amigos (conforeros) que han comprado una buena cantidad de monedas de Oro por debajo del Spot. Y eso lo he hecho yo, en muchísimas ocasiones, con la Plata.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 22:24 ----------

Ahora estoy viendo la entrevista que le está haciendo Ana Pastor de De Guindos y manda HUEVOS la "confianza" que éste está transmitiendo. A destacar que este año estamos "obligados" a emitir deuda por un importe de 240.000 millones de Euros... Y luego se niega en redondo a que hayan quitas o reestructuraciones de la deuda, pues que me lo cuente de aquí a pocos años...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ene 2015)

Hoy no tengo mucho que aportar, mis ideas ya están muy plasmadas en este hilo pero me surge una duda técnica respecto al tema metal físico con tenencia o negociación en papel por ejemplo en un broker o ETF.

Veamos:
Si yo soy un comerciante de oro y tengo en stock por poner un ejemplo 100 onzas, hasta que vendo esas onzas asumo un riesgo si el oro baja y todavía no he vendido mi stock. 

Ahora bien, ese riesgo se soluciona si voy a un broker y vendo el oro Comex en misma proporicíón a mi tenencia física consiguiendo riesgo cero.

Dado que si el oro baja dudo mucho que la genta venda su oro físico y en vez de eso aprovecharán el oro papel para defenderse de las bajadas, si todo el mundo hace lo mismo se da la paradoja de que el valor del oro papel se vaya a cero mientras el físico se vaya a infinito. En conclusión me parece que el mercado físico y el mercado de papel tienen poco que ver. :|

La razón de que es tontería desprenderse alguna vez de lo acumulado en físico con tenencia propia es que si surge una crisis a lo Lehman Bros. comprar oro físico se puede volver muy dificil o imposible en pocas horas, y si lo consigues comprar será con un sobreprecio enorme.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Lógico lo que comentas y ya no digamos si se produce un Crack a lo BURRO... que es lo que acabará pasando un día.

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (12 Ene 2015)

Como el nivel entre los metaleros suele ser más alto y todos conocemos lo que es la FED...
No es ningún secreto la conexión entre el Titanic y la creación de la Reserva Federal.


_John Jacob Astor, Benjamin Guggenheim, Isador Strauss
These men opposed the creation of the Federal Reserve Bank._



"La construcción del RMS Titanic, financiada por el empresario estadounidense J. P. Morgan y su empresa International Mercantile Marine Co."
RMS Titanic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



"En sus orígenes, la Orden de San Mauricio era una Ordine combattente, es decir, una orden militar de guerra, que se otorgaba por la lucha contra los luteranos y los calvinistas."
Orden de los Santos Mauricio y Lázaro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

J.P. Morgan pertenecía a esta orden.
Category:Knights of the Order of Saints Maurice and Lazarus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

También trabajaba para los Rothschild, caballeros de la Orden de Malta.


---------------------


Jesuita Francis Mary Hegarty Browne. Conocido por las fotografías tomadas en el interior del Titanic.

_"During his voyage on the Titanic, Browne was befriended by an American millionaire couple who were seated at his table in the liner's first-class dining saloon. They offered to pay his way to New York and back in return for Browne spending the voyage to New York in their company. Browne telegraphed his superior requesting permission, but the reply was an unambiguous *"GET OFF THAT SHIP – PROVINCIAL"*_
Francis Browne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.jesuit.org/blog/index.ph...s-from-jesuit-reveal-life-aboard-doomed-ship/


-----------------------


Y para comprobar que no todos ellos son malvados ni saben de qué va todo en lo que están metidos, sino que les engañan y camelan con bienes y promesas... Veamos lo que dice otro caballero de la misma orden a la que pertenecía JP Morgan, como era Samuel Morse.
Fragmento extraido de su libro "Foreign Conspiracy Against the Liberties of the United States"

_They [i.e., the Jesuits] are educated men, prepared, and sworn to start at any moment, and in any direction, and for any service, commanded by the general of their order [i.e., the Jesuit Superior General, the “Black Pope”], bound to no family, community, or country, by the ordinary ties which bind men; and sold for life to the cause of the Roman Pontiff.”

The Jesuits are “sold out for life” only secondarily “to the cause of the Roman Pontiff”, but primarily they are “sold out” for the cause of their real top leader, the Jesuit Superior General._


Cuando la gente señale con el dedo a la FED, no seamos los típicos que nos quedamos mirando al dedo y no vemos la luna.
La FED no es más que una simple herramienta.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Otgermous: En este y el anterior hilo ya se ha tocado en profundidad el tema de la creación de la FED, allá por Noviembre de 1910, en la famosa reunión de la Isla de Jekyll, aunque todo esto ya se fraguó el 2 de Noviembre de 1907, en la reunión efectuada en la mansión de John Pierpoint Morgan... Para aquellos que quieran "entretenerse" un poco al respecto, les recomiendo la obra de Edward Griffin: "La Criatura de la Isla de Jekyll".

Y dejo un par de artículos. El de D. Roberto Centeno ya lo he colocado también en el principal...

- El dólar, enemigo público de los mercados en 2015 - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Destruir al EI: Arabia y EEUU quieren el crudo a 40 dólares - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes. El tema de los privados me funciona fatal, creo que alguien me ha enviado un PM pero no sé dónde está y no he podido leerlo ni sé quién lo envia, no se vaya a mosquear si no contesto.

he comunicado varias veces el fallo al administrador, pero el pendejo parece que pasa de todo porque nunca me contestó.

Por otro lado uyuyui el oil que tiene ganas de descolgarse del fibonoide que acaba de tocar hace dos minutos... no se fíen.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, no eres el único que ha tenido inconvenientes en la recepción y el envío de MP y "quejarse" al administrador no sirve de nada... Allá él.

En mí opinión, atom ant, el Petróleo sigue siendo muy BAJISTA, aunque parece que lo están "aguantando" en la zona actual y parecen interesados en que no pierda los $49, pero creo que es una simple cuestión de tiempo... A largo plazo parece una opción bastante segura, pero usando vehículos "conservadores", aunque se pueda perder buena parte de la potencial rentabilidad. Yo lo tengo en "mente", pero "mañana"...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y en el que se comenta también sobre el Petróleo...

- El demonio se esconde en los detalles | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

No se si se ha hablado de esto pero me parece interesante para comentar, la teoría de la backwardation permanente del oro:
El "backwarding" permanente del oro: la explosión final de la burbuja


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ene 2015)

Fernandojcg siempre es un placer leerte.
Creo que el colapso del dollar cada dia esta mas cerca y pronto veremos subir el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Pues, Muchas Gracias, pero el elogio lo hago extensibles a mis compañeros de "pluma" y es que es un auténtico "lujo" el EQUIPO que conformamos en este hilo...

Mira, HUMANO DE PLATA, yo ya tengo unos cuantos años y, afortunadamente, tengo mucho vivido y de todos los "colores"... Así que he conseguido desarrollar algo fundamental ante la adversidad: la PACIENCIA... Aunque pueda hacer falta MUCHÍSIMA y es que hay cosas en las que no hay que tener "prisa" y más si no depende de uno mismo...

Lo del USD es de "traca" y forma parte del Matrix que vivimos cada día. Se mire como se mire es totalmente inconcebible, pero todo llega y hago mío el siguiente proverbio:

- "Siéntate pacientemente junto al río y verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo flotando."

Esta es una de las muchas versiones que existen sobre este proverbio, pero bueno es muy representativo sobre Oro ("metaleros") vs USD (y lo que hay "detrás"...)

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LnfoYi8FCk
Interesante vídeo en linea con lo que venimos comentando.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2015)

*bankiero* interesante aporte, que no viene más que a confirmar que lo que comentamos aquí, ya tiene nombres y apellidos en la realidad con ese backwardation.

En cuanto a la paradoja del oro físico protegido con posiciones cortas de oro papel, no es mas que otra muestra del absurdo de los mercados especulativos.

Creo recordar que comentamos aquí hace unas semanas, que cada onza física estaba representada en los mercados de papel por 100 onzas. Si partimos de esa base, y que se puede extrapolar al resto de commodities, nos damos cuenta de que el sistema es, no solo absurdo, si no muy peligroso para el devenir de la economía real.

Si simplemente la proporción físico papel, fuera de 2 o de 3...debería de ser 1, pero seamos comprensivos...no habría problema a la hora de hacer el cambio por físico al vencimiento del contrato de futuro, pero imagina tu a 100 personas con un contrato en papel, reclamando al gobierno, o a la entidad emisora que quieren su onza física...*me da mi la risa*

Lo mismo sucede si te posicionas en IBEX, Nasdaq, etc, con un contrato de futuros en una acción determinada de las "grandes", los contratos futuros abiertos, si se tuvieran que cubrir con acciones reales, calculo que debería haber unas 100 veces más acciones...valores como TEF, SAN, GOOG, MSFT, etc.

Conclusión: si quieres ordeñar una vaca, asegúrate de tenerla en la cuadra. Siempre puedes tratar de ordeñar un poster de una vaca que tengas pegado en la pared, pero presupongo que no desayunarás leche en muchos días. Os lo cuenta una persona que ha pasado más de 12 años especulando con derivados, y se ha dado cuenta hace poco lo absurdo de lo que había tras todas las operaciones que he hecho.

El petróleo se mantiene muy castigado, y es otro ataque especulativo en toda regla...justificamos aquí su bajada con mil historias, sin embargo si estuviera a 100, también podríamos justificar ese precio con otras 100 historias.

Un bien escaso como ese y un precio de 30$ como se vaticina ya en algunos medios, solo sería explicable con una desaceleración económica del estilo del crack del 29 o similares. De otro modo, los mismos que lo están bajando lo subirán cuando les salga de los mismísimos.

Yo personalmente, no dudaría en comprar petróleo si lo pudiera hacer de modo físico a estos precios o mas abajo. Pero ya sabemos el inconveniente del almacenaje, seguros, transporte etc. Pero para mi, a día de hoy y pensando en los próximos 5 o 10 años, el petróleo es una buena opción. Que conste que es probable que lo termine comprando si se pone al precio que lo espero.

Un saludo y buena tarde a to2


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

Goldman dice que el Brent podra caer hasta los 30 dlares
Yo no estoy en el petroleo estos días pero lo sigo con curiosidad.
Lo veo como que puede llegar a 30 (o no) y quedarse ahí un buen tiempo, como rebotar enseguida si surge algún fundamento imprevisible como una guerra.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Goldman dice que el Brent podra caer hasta los 30 dlares



Aplicando psicología inversa, o simplemente porque de estos pájaros no me fío ¿momento de comprar? ¿ha hecho bien Atom?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Aplicando psicología inversa, o simplemente porque de estos pájaros no me fío ¿momento de comprar? ¿ha hecho bien Atom?



Ni idea. Según estos pájaros el oro estaría ahora a 1050 usd onz. 
Las predicciones sin ver el metodo usado para elaborarlas es como preguntarle a Aramis Fuster o a Rappel.


----------



## atom ant (12 Ene 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Aplicando psicología inversa, o simplemente porque de estos pájaros no me fío ¿momento de comprar? ¿ha hecho bien Atom?



yo por mi parte empiezo la escalera en $49 Brent, y poco a poco

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2015)

Interesante artículo de opinión, y rápido de leer:

Los datos del paro de EEUU son todo mentiras...

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

El 5,6% es el número de personas que disfruten de prestaciones por desempleo. La tasa de desempleo real es entre el 25% y el 30%. Es en torno a un 50% para los negros. El más alto de la historia americana y atado con la gran depresión. Las líneas de sopa son invisibles porque más del 25% de los Estados Unidos está en cupones de alimentos.


Pues si en USA están jodidos en Europa ni te cuento.
Lo del mejor dato de empleo USA en años es una trola, casi todo empleo temporal y de sueldos de mierda. Pero como lo único que importa es tener una estadística se harán todas las trampas posibles para simular que todo va bien. :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> El 5,6% es el número de personas que disfruten de prestaciones por desempleo. La tasa de desempleo real es entre el 25% y el 30%. *Es en torno a un 50% para los negros*. El más alto de la historia americana y atado con la gran depresión. Las líneas de sopa son invisibles porque más del 25% de los Estados Unidos está en cupones de alimentos.
> 
> 
> Pues si en USA están jodidos en Europa ni te cuento.
> Lo del mejor dato de empleo USA en años es una trola, casi todo empleo temporal y de sueldos de mierda. Pero como lo único que importa es tener una estadística se harán todas las trampas posibles para simular que todo va bien. :fiufiu:



Ponía antes que una bajada del precio del petróleo a 30$ barril solo sería entendida con una depresión como la del 29 extrapolada a nuestros días, y si este artículo está en lo cierto, pues ahí la tienes ya.

un 50% para los negros...de poco les ha valido endiñar un black in the white house


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

Todo pinta como un futuro con USD deflacionario y el resto de divisas inflacionarias. Cuando deflación e inflación coexisten se puede pensar en el peor escenario económico posible (estanflación). :S
Sin duda el oro se va a convertir en el activo estrella en lo que queda de década ya que la volatilidad de los mercados tiende a ser cada vez mayor y se está muy lejos de alcanzar una estabilidad.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, tengan vds un gran lunes.

Les enlazo un artículo a colación de empleo americano, REALIDAD DE LA MEJORA EMPLEO USA. SP500. BCE. BUFFETT y BENEFICIOS EMPRESARIALES | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

aquí lo que ha dicho el príncipe de A.Saudí acerca del petróleo, los rusos, etc. En mi opinión es interesante, pues siempre hay que coger con pinzas lo que se diga de cara a los medios. Yo creo que se les está vaciando el depósito, y no pueden seguir produciendo al mismo ritmo que antes... http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...oil-again-calls-anti-russia-conspiracy-balone

Leed el siguiente enlace, es de el economista, pero trata de varios cables de wikileaks por allá en 2011... REVELADOR señores
¿Peak oil? Arabia Saudí mentiría sobre sus reservas de crudo, según Wikileaks - elEconomista.es

En cuanto al tema de las empresas de transporte de oil & gas que comentábamos ayer... FRO sube hoy un 24% -más-. 

Me extraña que se hayan disparado tantísimo esas cotizaciones. No es sólo una empresa, son varias. Y el petróleo sigue cayendo. Qué c****** está pasando?

****
Bloomberg live testing Greek drachma POST EUR)listing 12 January 2015 | ForexLive
Bloomberg probando con un nuevo drachma en la lista de monedas...? Supongo que no saben nada que no sepamos los demás. 

Y este hilo... bastante interesante que me acabo de encontrar, por si no lo habíais visto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-unido-apoyo-de-europa-a-armados-sirios.html

y un poco de buen humor.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo tengo claro que entraré en el Petróleo, pero vía "petrolera"... Sin embargo, no tengo todavía ninguna "prisa" y esperaré "mi" precio para entrar con una parte o con "todo" lo que tengo pensado en asignar a ese activo. Ahora mismo, a medio y largo plazo, parece una buena opción y no todo va a ser MPs... ¿No? Bueno, que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno.

# paketazo: Sobre el mundo de los Derivados qué no podríamos "contar" y "explicar"... Es curiosa la "claridad" que se tiene cuando estás fuera y lo "espeso" que se vuelve todo cuando estás dentro... Como NO los necesito para vivir, pues me dedico a la mío y si tengo el "monillo" ahí tengo mis PP y FI, aparte de alguna acción que pueda caer, pero que no sea para especular a corto plazo.

Acabo de leer el último artículo de Guillermo Barba y que os enlazo. Trata sobre lo que estamos comentando hoy y los últimos días. Me resulta muy "curioso" cómo se están "disparando al pie" no sólo los Estados Unidos, sino que también otras partes "interesadas". Conclusión: ¡MENTIRA!

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Nunca más petróleo a 100 dólares por barril

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ene 2015)

Yo espero que la bolsa americana se la pegue este año o el que viene a más tardar, pero mientras voy mirando grandes empresas. 
Las grandes multinacionales bien compradas son una defensa del patrimonio muy buena igual que los metales. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Soy de los que piensan que este año se verá una fuerte corrección en el S&P 500 y, en general, en la totalidad de las Bolsas mundiales. En el Ibex-35 creo que veremos los 8500-8000... Y también me pregunto muchas veces si el Crack ya está cercano, es decir si será para el 2016 o si éste será como muy tarde de ahí al 2018... En fin, seguiré deshojando la "margarita"...


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2015)

Nuestro oro se acerca al punto clave de los 1240/1250 mucho cuidado si se compra a estos precios para especular.

Puede costarle rebasar estas cotas en este tirón.
Yo apostaría por un choque contra estas cotas que no podrá rebasar, y retrocederá hasta la base de la cuña alcista de medio plazo, sobre 1190-1200 se sitúa ahora mismo.

A pesar de ello ya os dije que compré físico la semana pasada, pues tampoco pienso en especular con él.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

A largo plazo seguimos bajistas, el próximo grafico incluiré las medias móviles para ver dónde estamos viendo la media de 200 y la de 50 sesiones.

De momento la subida que se trae incluso sin referenciarlo en €, es bonita, pero fijaos que no se hace eco de ella en los medios generalistas económicos...en los que leemos nosotros sí, pero no cuentan para la "plebe"
Esto es buena señal para que pudiera haber una continuación tras una ligera y "posible" corrección en la subida casi continua desde ese último mínimo 1160$

*fernando* los derivados se ven "cojonudamente" fáciles mientras no llevas un duro invertido en ellos. Pero es entrar, y ya te parece que las has cagado, y es vender y ya confirmas que la has cagado.

Ahora mismo con todo lo que sé al respecto, a quién se quiera iniciar en ellos seriamente, solo le diré que es mejor que coja el dinero que tenía pensado invertir en ellos e ir al casino y apostar con algún método progresivo. Si gana cojonudo, si pierde se habrá ahorrado años de torturas y maltrato físico y psicológico.

No lo digo en serio "lo del casino", pero lo demás si. o sois unos fuera de serie, que hay 1 de cada 100 o la estadística os hundirá...a mi no me hundió económicamente, pero sí anímicamente que casi es peor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zkj3gMcZi8#t=125

2.03

No es por ponerme a conspirar pero... el sr Netanyahu soltando perlas...

It must be followed by a broad based assault on the forces of radical Islam throughout the world.

Vaya, esto me suena.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2015)

Efectivamente, paketazo, es como dices y eso se sabe después de muchos años dedicados a ellos... Tienen un aspecto muy positivo cuando los dejas y es el sentimiento de "liberación" que te invade. No es una cuestión económica, al menos creo que no lo fue en nuestro caso, pero SI que "deshumanizan" bastante -lo que después te ayuda a conocerte mejor...- y, sobre todo, afectan a la salud... SI que se se puede "triunfar" en ese mundo, pero el coste a pagar no creo que merezca la pena.

Respecto al Oro, tiene buena "pinta" la subida actual, pero claro hasta ahora todo le viene de "cara" y ya veremos cuándo se "tuerzan" las cosas, aunque desde que observé el desacople con el ratio del Petróleo he cambiado mis "perspectivas" bajistas, al menos de momento, pero soy bastante optimista a "X" plazo, ya que el panorama general no se puede presentar más "negro" y eso refuerza la posesión "fisica" del Oro, independientemente del "ruido" de la cotización.

Y a la "fiesta" del Petróleo se une también el Cobre y que hoy a tocado mínimos de 5 años... Y menos mal que los "vendedores de humo" dicen que todo marcha bien... 

Dejo el siguiente enlace y los gráficos que muestra se les tendría que meter en la "cebolla" a muchos "mandatarios", pero "acompañados" de una "ensalada de yoyas"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-12/commodity-carnage-continues-copper-crude-crushed

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## satu (12 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LnfoYi8FCk
> Interesante vídeo en linea con lo que venimos comentando.



Eso estoy esperando, que vuelva a un precio inferior a 1000, pero y si ya ha despegado y a partir de ahora solo sube? 

En los ultimos 20 años no se ven subidas tan bruscas desde el inicio de la burbuja, puede que se hayan acabado las bajadas.

Y entre eso y la perdida de valor del € frente al dolar, igual son los ultimos momentos para comprar a precio decente.


----------



## Parri (13 Ene 2015)

The Oil Crash: El papel de los colapsos sociales en los ciclos históricos (I)


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Ladrillófilo: He visto el vídeo que has aportado y "manda huevos"... En fin, con lo fácil que es apuntar al origen de todos estos males: la Monarquía de Arabia Saudita y "anexos" más los Sionistas que todos conocemos. Esto lo sabe hasta el "último de la clase". Cuando he comentado en ocasiones que hay que acabar con el Islamismo Radical no me refiero sólo a ISIS -que también...- o como quiera llamarse ahora, sino a sus creadores y principales valedores, pero claro eso NO, vamos que NO INTERESA...

# satu: El Oro por mucho metal precioso que sea no deja de estar considerado una Materia Prima y, por tanto, al igual que todas ellas tiene fuertes oscilaciones y en el Oro hay que entrar con una visión de muy largo plazo y con dinero del que se pueda prescindir a "X" tiempo y que cada cual debe conocer.

Por ejemplo, si te fijas en el comportamiento del Oro en los últimos años es muy EVIDENTE lo que comento y es que sólo nos fijamos en los picos y en las caídas pronunciadas. Mira, unos simples ejemplos:

- 8 Enero 2003 = $375,79 vs 9 Marzo 2003 = $319,89... -14,87% en 2 meses.

- 8 Septiembre 2008 = $889,02 vs 8 Octubre 2008 = $732,55... -17,60 en 1 mes.

Y entre el 11 Febrero 2008 = $972,62 vs 8 Octubre 2008 = $732,55... -24,68% en 8 meses.

Y te puedo poner bastantes ejemplos similares y con esto demuestro que es una falacia considerar una burbuja los anteriores máximos y más con la situación que se vivía en aquellos momentos y que los "trileros" reconducieron incrementando una deuda IMPAGABLE y que ya veremos cómo acaba.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (13 Ene 2015)

...fracking,quiebras,,,qe's ,,,,

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-12/just-beginning-great-american-oil-bust

la historia se repite,,, pero tiene que existir algún limite a estos despropósitos....


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Mejor que el "límite" del "despropósito" tarde en llegar, porque ya te puedes imaginar cómo será, máxime si todo sigue en manos de unos "monos" que están jugando con "cerillas" dentro del "polvorín" que ellos mismos han "creado"...

Y hace escasos minutos el Petróleo ya andaba por los $46,72... Parece que los $45 pueden verse en NADA y eso no sería nada "fiable" para entrar. Por tanto, vale la pena tenerlo en cuenta.

Dejo una interesante noticia relacionada con el Oro...

- El Mercado del Oro de Shanghái aumentó su actividad un 59 por ciento en 2014 Por EFE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 09:21 ----------

Os dejo un interesante AT sobre el Oro...

- Intento de largos en el oro; zona clave: los 1.250 | Investing.com

Y mucho ¡ojo! a los MPs y que parece que están actuando como "valor refugio": hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1241,80 y la Plata a $16,928... "Curioso" lo de la Plata y que se está "desacoplando" del Cobre y es que éste está continuando con su caída. Está claro que ahora en su compra no está pesando su carácter "industrial"...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (13 Ene 2015)

Yo creo que (mínimo) les quedan un par de cartuchos para (intentar) llevarse la cotización del oro-papel a las cercanías de los 1000$.

Pero lo que sí tengo claro es que hoy quiero cambiar papelitos de colores de nuestra "querida" Europa por onzas FÍSICAS y me cuesta encontrarlas por debajo de... 1.100€!!! ::













En fin. Un abrazo a todos y mucha suerte en este convulso 2015 que no ha hecho más que empezar... :cook:


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

Tenemos el oro en resistencia de medio plazo. Para entrar os aconsejo esperar que perfore los 1250$ en cierres.

Hace nada se especulaba con alcanzar el fibo inferior por debajo de 800$ ahora las prisas por entrar en el oro se aceleran.

Coherencia, esto es un juego dónde gana el que sea más paciente. Pienso que si no hay novedades en las próximas semanas se podrá comprar oro más barato "en $", en € ya no digo nada por que la batalla de las divisas es tan absurda que no tengo nada que decir al respecto que no sepáis.

*Maragold*, tienes alguna onza krugerrand en andorrano de años diversos por debajo de 1100

http://www.andorrano-joyeria.com/tienda/moneda-krugerrand-varios-anos-oro-1-onza-info

Un saludo y buena mañana a to2


----------



## esseri (13 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos el oro en resistencia de medio plazo. Para entrar os aconsejo esperar que perfore los 1250$ en cierres.
> 
> Hace nada se especulaba con alcanzar el fibo inferior por debajo de 800$ ahora las prisas por entrar en el oro se aceleran.
> 
> ...



Wen día.

Los 1250 son interesantes,aunke, respekto a tu exposizión del otro día, me kedó una duda.

Dezías k a una tendenzia a largo plazo bajista raramente se impone una a korto plazo ( alzista ). Ké señales zertifikarían un kambio de los k se dan "raramente" ? 

Graziax.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, maragold: Un abrazo, "tocayo"... Nada, esta es una "guerra" ganada y lo importante es el resultante final y no las "batallas" que se puedan perder por el camino. Por mí, que tiren el precio todo lo que les dé la gana, porque en un momento dado los MPs acabarán "explosionando" hacia arriba y entonces se nos presentará otro "dilema"... ¿No te parece?

# paketazo: maragold es un "goldbug" y creo que un "peso pesado" AHI, por tanto él está muy al tanto de los precios, pero -al igual que yo- me imagino que tiene presente a los "chicos" de Montoro y, por tanto, no resulta extraño lo que comenta y tampoco hay que tomárselo al "pie de la letra"...

Y dejo un artículo sobre la Plata...

- Price and the Fools Game

Por cierto, hace escasos minutos la Plata a... ¡$17,002!

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (13 Ene 2015)

Por lo que veo las cosas se están poniendo en su sitio, y todo tiene su por qué, este artículo de Bill HOLTER lo explica muy bien. Los bancos centrales han perdido el control de la situación y lo de las cerillas en el polvorín que decías, fernando, no puede ser mas evidente.

A GLOBAL MARGIN CALL | A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Muy RELEVANTE...

- Partido verde alemán pide conocer origen reservas de oro

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy RELEVANTE...
> 
> - Partido verde alemán pide conocer origen reservas de oro
> 
> Saludos.



Jojojo...

Si siguen kon la públi gratuíta, va a haber k komprarse una tabla de surf. ::


----------



## Parri (13 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Wen día.
> 
> Los 1250 son interesantes,aunke, respekto a tu exposizión del otro día, me kedó una duda.
> 
> ...



Según la teoría Dow el oro hoy ha entrado en 2ª alcista. Es una tendencia de medio plazo. Para que sea certificada tiene que cumplirse lo que ha dicho Paketazo de la zona de 1250, que el cierre de esta semana sea bastante arriba y que lo haga con un volumen aceptable.

Fernando, lo que dices de la plata con respecto al cobre es muy relevante. 

Una de las discusiones entre Goldbugs y Silverbugs es precisamente esa. Los gold siempre han tenido esa duda. De que el componente industrial de la plata le podría afectar más que el monetario pero mirando un gráfico desde hace 15 años yo personalmente no tengo ninguna duda. Y más con la evolución de la compra de plata de inversión que se va multiplicando con los años.

Otra cosa sería hace 20 o 30 años que Occidente crecía a base de crédito y los metales no eran relevantes pero con los últimos coletazos del sistema este hecho ha cambiado.


----------



## esseri (13 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Por lo que veo las cosas se están poniendo en su sitio, y todo tiene su por qué, este artículo de Bill HOLTER lo explica muy bien. Los bancos centrales han perdido el control de la situación y lo de las cerillas en el polvorín que decías, fernando, no puede ser mas evidente.
> 
> A GLOBAL MARGIN CALL*|*A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News



Al loro, k un giro ahora por una solución airosa al tema heleno, por ejemplo, iba a ser un piñazo anímiko del karajo.

Poliki,poliki...komo dezía la hormiga atómika el otro día ( por zierto, @atom...tú no eras gallego ? ). 

En fin...trankilidá & wenos alimentos.


----------



## atom ant (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, buenos días-tardes
Ayer estuve con unos amigos intentando cenar en la zona de Orio-Getaria y nos fue imposible encontrar un restaurante decente abierto para cenar, al final tuvimos que ir a Donostia capital... 
El lunes es mal día de por si, todo sea dicho, pero me dio una sensación de decadencia bastante grande. en fin

Nueva entrada en el Oil brent a 46,7

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Parri es cierto lo que comentas de que muchos "goldbugs" tienen esa opinión respecto a la Plata, pero eso es como todo: cada uno hace con su dinero lo que le da la gana... Así que yo siempre he optado por la Plata, a la que veo mucho potencial y no sólo por su carácter "industrial", sino porque ha sido la forma de "dinero" más común a lo largo de la Historia y no veo porqué unas décadas fuera de esa mecánica sean tan "determinantes" como algunos proponen. Eso no quita para que haya que tener también Oro, siempre en "físico", pero la ponderación entre ambos MPs la ponemos nosotros y no lo que nos puedan decir... que ya somos "mayores" o eso se supone.

# atom ant: ¿Te va la "marcha", No? Es que no entiendo ese "empecinamiento" en entrar ahora en el Petróleo y más si se está haciendo en Derivados, pero bueno es tu dinero... Recuerda que cuando estaba bastantes USD por arriba ya te decía que se verían precios inferiores y empiezo a dudar de que los $45 vayan a aguantar... En cualquier caso, es posible que estés buscando rebotes "puntuales" y que suelen darse
en caídas tan pronunciadas, pero hay que estar muy "pegado" a la pantalla. Malo para la "presión arterial"...

De todas formas, mucha Suerte.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 12:51 ----------

# esseri: atom ant no es "gallego", aunque a veces ejerza de tal... y que se me entienda, pero no he evitado recordar a Rajoy y ya sé que es un "mal ejemplo", pero bueno... Creo que atom ant es navarro... Bueno, si quiere, ya te lo dirá él.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (13 Ene 2015)

Parri dijo:


> Según la teoría Dow el oro hoy ha entrado en 2ª alcista. Es una tendencia de medio plazo. Para que sea certificada tiene que cumplirse lo que ha dicho Paketazo de la zona de 1250, que el cierre de esta semana sea bastante arriba y que lo haga con un volumen aceptable.
> 
> Fernando, lo que dices de la plata con respecto al cobre es muy relevante.
> 
> ...



OK, el asunto es si ésa tendenzia a medio plazo podría kebrar una de largo bajista...y ké "rasgos" podrían confirmar eso.

Respekto a la plata, su extensión industrial no tiene porké rebajarla...y sí permitirle jugar a 2 barajas ( industrial en los malos tiempos...y monetaria en los wenos ,pues los valores de estos últimos meses te permitían jugar esa espezie de "premium" industrial ) 

Sinergia y no limitazión : Miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## xmaniac (13 Ene 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Yo creo que (mínimo) les quedan un par de cartuchos para (intentar) llevarse la cotización del oro-papel a las cercanías de los 1000$.
> 
> Pero lo que sí tengo claro es que hoy quiero cambiar papelitos de colores de nuestra "querida" Europa por onzas FÍSICAS y me cuesta encontrarlas por debajo de... 1.100€!!! ::
> 
> ...



sinceramente, para mí son muy malas noticias!! yo quiero 5 años de oro por debajo de 1000€...luego ya que haga lo que quiera :rolleye:


----------



## atom ant (13 Ene 2015)

Gracias Fernando, de haber estado frente a la pantalla pude haber afinado un poco más la segunda entrada pero de momento no hay queja. La idea es que pueda bajar hasta 35-40 WT pero en mi opinión hay que ir entrando antes poco a poco, por si rebota... y en fin, de momento -$0,3 barril

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

40 parece ser la zona clave del petróleo. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: En los $45 está claro que habrá demasiada "gente" esperando... Pueden llevarlo ahí y "marranear" un tiempo, pero viendo el gráfico parece que incluso los $40 no parecen "fiables", aunque vete a saber... Claro que por debajo de ese precio ya te preguntas qué coño se "avecina" y no porque no lo hayamos comentado por aquí, pero es que parece que tiene las dimensiones de una Gran Recesión y vamos a ver qué nos indica el Cobre en fechas próximas... y es que puede ser la "confirmación" para "amarrarnos los machos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

Yo busco comprar acciones de Exxon a precio barato, así que no tengo ninguna prisa. Si el precio se mantiene bajo mucho tiempo confirmando la recesión global creo que terminará por llevarse por delante muchos índices.
:fiufiu:


----------



## atom ant (13 Ene 2015)

pues en mi opinión son uno niveles bastante ideales para estar comprado e ir tradeando con parte de la posición para ir rebajando el precio medio, pero siempre dentro, no solo por el posible rebote sino también porque, al menos a mi, ese olorcillo que trae el aire me huele a pólvora.

Y por supuesto que no recomiendo a nadie que me imite, ya saben Uds, pero no volveré a comentar entradas concretas. A veces olvido que lee mucha gente y no solo los habituales

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

No sé, bankiero, pero no parece haberle afectado la caída del Petróleo... Eso es algo que NO me gusta y tengo fuera del "radar" a esa compañía, pero tú siempre has comentado que te gusta, por tanto tú mismo... Dejo un gráfico de largo plazo para quienes tengan curiosidad al respecto...

- http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=XOM

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

*esseri *Un valor se considera alcista L/P ,cuando la media de 50 sesiones (la pongo en azul), está por encima de la media de 200 sesiones (rojo)

El primer paso es romper la media de 200 (mm200), y está a punto, es segundo paso es que la mm50 se gire y supere a la mm200 entonces el oro será alcista de largo plazo.

luego podría explicaros las pendientes de la medias, pero ya no lo considero tan importante.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

así de sencillo, no hay más.

EDITO habláis de XOM (exxon) , solo la verás abajo cuando el dow esté abajo, es una vaca sagrada, y para entrarle por debajo de 60 el índice va a tener que sudar sangre.

Estas grandes compañías se supone están cubiertas a las oscilaciones del precio del crudo, vamos, que tienen vendido el oro negro a un precio promedio para X años, y a mayores se protegen con seguros y derivados.

O hay un mad max o no la verás muy muy abajo nunca.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

La caída del crudo (esta en concreto) siempre he opinado que la veo como una consecuencia deflacionaria (la gente/ la industria no consume) pero tambien puede actuar como causa deflacionaria (la caída de todos los precios) si se mantiene el suficiente tiempo. 
El oro en cambio si se puede escapar de esa vorágine deflacionaria, ya que donde se desempeña bien el metal es en deflaciones o inflaciones acusadas. ienso:

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 15:53 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *
> 
> EDITO habláis de XOM (exxon) , solo la verás abajo cuando el dow esté abajo, es una vaca sagrada, y para entrarle por debajo de 60 el índice va a tener que sudar sangre.
> 
> ...



*

La idea es que se están dando los ingredientes necesarios para un mad max estilo 2008. 

Aprovecho para enlazar:
¿Es bueno o malo que el petróleo baje?*


----------



## maragold (13 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Un abrazo, "tocayo"... Nada, esta es una "guerra" ganada y lo importante es el resultante final y no las "batallas" que se puedan perder por el camino. Por mí, que tiren el precio todo lo que les dé la gana, porque en un momento dado los MPs acabarán "explosionando" hacia arriba y entonces se nos presentará otro "dilema"... ¿No te parece?
> 
> # paketazo: maragold es un "goldbug" y creo que un "peso pesado" AHI, por tanto él está muy al tanto de los precios, pero -al igual que yo- me imagino que tiene presente a los "chicos" de Montoro y, por tanto, no resulta extraño lo que comenta y tampoco hay que tomárselo al "pie de la letra"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando! Un placer leerte a diario. 
Yo no tengo mucho tiempo, me paso el día generando papelitos de colores para que se los lleve nuestro "querido Estado".
Echando cuentas, de cada Euro que soy capaz de cobrarle a un cliente, aproximadamente 0,80 céntimos van a parar a las arcas estatales. Ahí es nada... :8:

En fin, no sé en qué momento decidí ser hempresaurio, pero cada día tengo más claro que es difícil que compense, salvo que te vaya muy bien o que no sigas las reglas. Por ahora, ni una cosa ni la otra... :fiufiu:

Respecto al precio del oro físico, cierto que se pueden conseguir onzas a 1.090, incluso menos... era una forma de hablar. No olvidemos que hace nada estábamos en 900€ la onza. Quería resaltar ese incremento de un 20%. Casi ná...

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Hola Fernando!
> Echando cuentas, de cada Euro que soy capaz de cobrarle a un cliente, aproximadamente 0,80 céntimos van a parar a las arcas estatales. Ahí es nada... :8:



Y luego preguntan porque España está quebrada. 
Es que el estado favorece que lo productivo en España es no hacer nada.


----------



## maragold (13 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Y luego preguntan porque España está quebrada.
> Es que el estado favorece que lo productivo en España es no hacer nada.



Eso es así. Y te lo digo yo que fundé la empresa hace 10 años.
Y eso que está especializada y ofrece servicios de valor añadido y no hay una competencia desleal salvaje.
La hay, pero controlada (me refiero a "piratillas" que trabajen en B, no declaren el IVA, paguen mal a su gente, etc...).
Si no, estaría muerto (financieramente hablando), hace años... como la mayoría de PYMEs en este país. Son zombies y aguantan porque no les queda otra, con una deuda impagable y con míseros beneficios conseguidos "malamente"... :


----------



## atom ant (13 Ene 2015)

la platuki parece que se coloca cómodamente sobre los $17 ... +3,4%


----------



## Parri (13 Ene 2015)

Llinares comentando la actualidad a propósito de un comentario.

Opinión muy parecida a lo que hablamos en este hilo.

Respuestas a consultas hechas en los comentarios - Rankia


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

*maragold* es una verdad como un templo que los empresarios medianos y pequeños están más quemados que un pedazo de carbón. Cada pequeño y mediano empresario está soportando, ya no solo la presión fiscal directa, si no que a mayores sufre con los pagos aplazados y letras de clientes.

Luego si le toca lidiar con algún empleado poco honrado que solo busca amarrar una baja tras otra, u otros que solo se dedican a vaguear y aprovecharse de las ventajas que la empresa le ofrece apaga y vámonos. 

Hace poco me enteré por la prensa que un local de alterne de "toda la vida" y estrella de las noches coruñesas se fue al tacho:

Las deudas fuerzan al club La Fuente a entrar en concurso de acreedores - La Opinión A Coruña

Por circunstancias del destino conozco a uno de sus propietarios y parece ser que hasta las "empleadas", se ponían de acuerdo para ponerse de baja en los momentos más estelares de la noche, y los clientes llegaban al local deseosos de "divertirse" y solo encontraban al 20% de la plantilla. Y mientras las "empleadas", supuestamente de baja, se llevaban a sus pisos "francos" a los clientes allí captados noches anteriores.

Consecuencia, ya ni los negocios clásicos son lo que eran...

Un saludo y a ver si levantamos este país entre todos.

*edito: Noticia corta del ratio petróleo / oro*

El ratio Oro/Petrleo sube a mximos de 16 aos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Ene 2015)

Weekend Report Part 2…Under the Hood in the PM Indexes | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Algunas empresas mineras están haciéndolo muy bien..

@Parri, interesante lo que dice Llinares el mestre. La plata está a punto de caramelo de pasar los 17,30. A ver si cierra por encima.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

Deutsche Bank recorta su previsin para el euro dlar


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Ene 2015)

Cito de Llinares... "o aumente el contango entre los vencimientos (como señal de que se acerca al suelo), ya propondré alguna estrategia concretando más los plazos y strikes."

Alguien sabe cómo interpretar esto y dónde verlo?


----------



## Jarel! (13 Ene 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Eso es así. Y te lo digo yo que fundé la empresa hace 10 años.
> Y eso que está especializada y ofrece servicios de valor añadido y no hay una competencia desleal salvaje.
> La hay, pero controlada (me refiero a "piratillas" que trabajen en B, no declaren el IVA, paguen mal a su gente, etc...).
> Si no, estaría muerto (financieramente hablando), hace años... como la mayoría de PYMEs en este país. Son zombies y aguantan porque no les queda otra, con una deuda impagable y con míseros beneficios conseguidos "malamente"... :



Buenas tardes Maragold, no sabes lo identificado que me siento en tus "pequeños" análisis de una PYME, pequeños pero demoledores.

Monté una empresa hace 12 años, totalmente especializada en servicios para un sector concreto (si no destacas en algo estás muerto) y afortunadamente seguimos en la pelea (currando mas que las hormigas, no hay otra)

Hace unos días revisé las cuentas del 2014 con un cuadro "visión general" de gastos del año....... para salir corriendo...... El 34% de los gastos anuales del año pasado han sido impuestos: IVA, Seguridad Social y retenciones de personal.

De 100€ los impuestos se comen 34€, los 66€ restantes para los gastos de infraestructura: sueldos, oficina, equipos, luz (un canteo lo que pagamos), muebles, etc.... sin hablar de los putos gastos financieros (cobramos a 180-210 y hasta 240 días Y NO ES BROMA, con lo que se puede decir que somos empresa de servicios por devoción y prestamistas de nuestros clientes por obligación con derecho a interés negativo)

De los pocos locos que son capaces de continuar a ver quien es el guapo que consigue algo de rentabilidad, aunque solo sea para hacer bolsa para los meses malos.

Acojonante, quien narices me mandaría.... ¿como pretenden que las pymes tiren para adelante? En el fondo se la suda, uno de los garrafales errores de las cabezas pensantes de este país.

En fin, perdón por el tocho, de vez en cuando tengo que respirar!

mucho ánimo y adelante!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vamos a dar un pequeño "golpe de timón" y os dejo una interesante noticia. En su momento, cuestioné mucho el atentado de París, pero no acerca de los autores, sino por el "proceso" seguido y el encadenamiento de errores observados... Luego, eso de que los terroristas eran "experimentados" vamos a dejarlo de lado y cualquiera que haya servido en un cuerpo especial militar y/o policial sabe que de eso NADA de NADA... más bien eran "chapuceros". Lástima que en ese momento no había nadie con capacidad para dar una respuesta adecuada.

- RECOPILACIÓN DE ASPECTOS SOSPECHOSOS EN LOS ATENTADOS DE PARIS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Cito de Llinares... "o aumente el contango entre los vencimientos (como señal de que se acerca al suelo), ya propondré alguna estrategia concretando más los plazos y strikes."
> 
> Alguien sabe cómo interpretar esto y dónde verlo?



Contango=precio del mercado de entrega inmediata del activo es inferior al precio a futuro del mismo. En el petroleo es la situación normal ya que acumular el petroleo tiene unos costes. :fiufiu:

La situación contraria es la backwardation.
En el oro existe la hipótesis de que una backwardation permanente significa que el mercado no se fía de que entreguen el oro físico, así pues, el oro inmediato es más caro que el oro a futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Lo acabo de leer... Y ya he escrito mucho sobre este tema y aquí tenéis un buen ejemplo que debéis considerar y tener MUY EN CUENTA...

- Minnesota Hunting Bullion – Government is Raging Against the Dying of the Light | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

¿Es la Inteligencia Artificial el mayor riesgo actual de la humanidad?

Da que pensar el tema ya que la mayor parte del mercado hoy en día lo mueven robots de trading. Si los robots se vuelven locos se lía. :XX:


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

Bueno, las líneas han dado en el clavo, al menos de momento: oro *Día: 1.227,50 - 1.244,30
*

Ya tenemos ese doble techo de corto y medio plazo situado por la zona de 1245$

Es demasiado pronto para sacar conclusiones, sin embargo a la primera de momento no ha podido percutirlo, y ha retrocedido a esta hora desde el techo algo más de un 1%

¿Podrá mañana o los próximos días?

Pienso que a medida que las cosas se enfríen (Grecia, bajada del crudo, atentados etc.) El oro podría perder algo de fuelle, pero de momento siempre dentro del canal.

Para los especuladores agresivos la entrada por abajo se sitúa por los 1200$ Oz y por arriba, ha de romper el máximo relativo que nos deja hoy en 1245$

Por detalles como este no quiero tocar de nuevo los derivados, juegan al despiste con los peces pequeños hasta el límite de la paciencia.

Un saludo y buenos aportes estáis añadiendo hoy a la sopa.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

Mi metodo de los derivados es bastante simple:
1 Soportes y resistencias mensuales. De las medias móviles no me fío.
2 Gráficas en H4 como muy poco.
3 Pensar bien el lado para el que quiero ir, sobre todo por fundamentales.
4 Pensar bien donde pongo el stop loss (lejos) y el tamaño de orden. 
5 No poner stop profit nunca.
6 Paciencia y dejar correr la orden hasta que vea otra posible orden mejor.
7 No tocar demasiado, la operación dolerá tanto gane como pierda.


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Mi metodo de los derivados es bastante simple:
> 1 Soportes y resistencias mensuales. De las medias móviles no me fío.
> 2 Gráficas en H4 como muy poco.
> 3 Pensar bien el lado para el que quiero ir, sobre todo por fundamentales.
> ...



Compañero *bankiero* si tu manera de operar te da buena fruta, ni se te ocurra cambiarla. En esta selva cuando uno encuentra un pequeño claro dónde sobrevivir, es mejor no moverse de él.

Yo podría decirte que usaba graficas a un minuto, y que en un solo día hacía como poco 10 operaciones. Jamás me basaba en lo que creía saber como tendencias, noticias, volatilidades esperadas...

Los stops...buff si no pusiera stops en un solo día podría tener perdidas de 4 cifras en el tiempo que iba a mear.

Los fundamentales jamás los miré para comprar un derivado sobre una acción, índice, o sobre una divisa que eran los que más usaba,

Paciencia en mi caso era aguantar la posición una hora en el mejor de los casos.

Como puedes ver el concepto de trabajar con derivados se basa sobre todo en lo que tu esperes obtener de ellos.

Se usaron como coberturas para un determinado valor, y terminaron devorándose al valor y apalancándose hasta límites insanos. 

Y yo lo que tenía claro cuando trabajaba con ellos, era que al cierre del día jamás me podía quedar comprado. Día cerrado día liquidado.

La otra máxima que siempre respete era tener el doble de la garantía exigida. 

Hubo un tiempo, supongo todavía se hace que el banco o bróker, te cubría la garantía y te prestaba el 50% sobre ella para que pudieras seguir operando...eso era una invitación a la ludopatía y quién sabe si al final al suicidio.

Un saludo y espero venzas al mercado, que ya no sería poco.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

De mis "experiencias" en los Derivados me quedó con esto de Mark Twain: "Octubre es uno de los meses particularmente peligrosos para especular en la Bolsa. Los otros meses peligrosos son Julio, Enero, Septiembre, Abril, Noviembre, Mayo, Marzo, Junio, Diciembre, Agosto y Febrero."

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (13 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer... Y ya he escrito mucho sobre este tema y aquí tenéis un buen ejemplo que debéis considerar y tener MUY EN CUENTA...
> 
> - Minnesota Hunting Bullion – Government is Raging Against the Dying of the Light | Armstrong Economics
> 
> Saludos.



Si alguien sabe algo más del estado de Minessota, se lo agradecería (de la Wiki tampoco puedo deducir mucho...). Más q nada por saber pq es precisamente ese estado el que ha empezado a dar esos fatídicos pasos que tanto miedo dan por estos lares (entiéndase: ¡con razón! ). El artículo habla precisamente por el miedo de deflación futura, vale, pero... ¿Pq precisamente Minessota da el paso? No sé... ¿pq no Arkansas, Dakota del sur, ... yo que sé, cualquiera?

Traduzco para los pelín vagos:



Martin Armstrong dijo:


> "....
> Tal vez debería empezar a abrir los ojos. Usted está viviendo en un período que dejará de existir. Minnesota es el primer estado en arremeter contra los lingotes de metales preciosos . Minnesota aprobó una ley que es una auténtica locura. Exigen que cualquier persona por comprar o vender lingotes lo registre, lleve un registro, y pague impuestos, además de entregar esa información.
> 
> Monedas antiguas normales, incluso romanas, ya no pueden ser enviados a Minnesota. Los distribuidores no enviarán ninguna moneda, incluso monedas de colección, a Minnesota. ¿Por qué? Debido a que los políticos han definido "de facto" q cualquier moneda que contenga más de 1% de oro, plata o platino. Como lingotes se define en los Estatutos de Minnesota como: §80G.01, Subd. 2. Y significa q cualquier moneda que contenga más de un uno por ciento en peso de plata, platino, oro u otros metales preciosos



A parte de lo inquieto q me encontraba actualmente, esto ya empieza a asustarme algo más.

Cagoen en Ros....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2015)

Para mí el único oro seguro es el oro que has escondido muy bien y que nadie sabe que existe. Un estado quebrado puede decidir alegremente confiscaciones u cualquier forma de impuestos sobre ahorro en metales. :|


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

Bueno, nekcab, soy un tío bastante informado y con muy buenos contactos, así que esa noticia tampoco me resulta "extraña" ¿Quieres otro ejemplo para "pensar"? Éste viene de la UE y fijate en el punto 3º de lo que enlazo a continuación...

- www.boe.es/doue/2014/338/L00001-00003.pdf

Volviendo a Minnesota tampoco hay que darle muchas vueltas. A tocado allí y punto... pero es un "aviso a navegantes" y en la línea de lo que acabo de enlazar. Bueno, si queremos destacar algo bastante desconocido de Minnesota es que allí arrancó la difusión masiva de la fiesta de Halloween, con la celebración del primer desfile en 1921. Posteriormente, otros estados se unieron a la iniciativa.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Para mí el único oro seguro es el oro que has escondido muy bien y que nadie sabe que existe. Un estado quebrado puede decidir alegremente confiscaciones u cualquier forma de impuestos sobre ahorro en metales. :|



Pues la única manera que se me ocurre de no dejar rastro es compra entre particulares, no?

Dejo un extenso informe que aparece en ZH hoy 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-13/jeff-gundlachs-2015-market-outlook-v-live-webcast


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2015)

Hablábamos precisamente de esto la semana pasada (prohibiciones, confiscaciones, gravámenes...), no tengo demasiadas dudas que el oro sin IVA tiene los días contados en este país, a mayores en breve veremos como sale alguna ley dónde se amenace a todo aquel ciudadano que no incluya en su declaración la posesión física de oro de inversión o monedas con un % determinado de oro.

pero...aquí como buenos españolitos que somos, siempre podremos vender nuestro excedente heredado del abuelo a cualquier joyería, o simplemente convertirlo en un colgante con lo que ya no es oro de inversión, si no una reliquia que nos trae "buena suerte"

No os preocupéis, comprar mientras podáis, y al mejor precio que podáis...luego, ya el problema lo tendrán los que pretendan comprar dentro de 5 años. Nosotros si al menos logramos un 25% del oro deseado de la manera menos gravosa y gravada posible para nuestros bolsillos, pues ya está.

Además, como comentábamos *Fernando * y este que escribe hace poco, el oro es aceptado en todo el mundo, así que cambiarlo por dinero en otro país que no esté gravado tampoco será un problema.


----------



## conde84 (13 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Pues la única manera que se me ocurre de no dejar rastro es compra entre particulares, no?
> 
> Dejo un extenso informe que aparece en ZH hoy
> 
> Jeff Gundlach's 2015 Market Outlook: "V" - Live Webcast | Zero Hedge



¿y si dejas rastro que pasaria?

¿En caso de confiscacion del oro,iria la guardia civil casa por casa de la gente que se sabe que tiene algo de oro a ponerla patas arriba para encontrarlo?

Lo dudo la verdad.


----------



## nekcab (13 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Para mí el único oro seguro es el oro que has escondido muy bien y que nadie sabe que existe. Un estado quebrado puede decidir alegremente confiscaciones u cualquier forma de impuestos sobre ahorro en metales. :|



Vale, pero si estás en la situación de Fernando, que ya que se las den todas. Pero para jóvenes como puede ser tú y yo (si mal no me equivoco)... el asunto es algo más complicado. Por supuesto, y como dice Fernando en otras ocasiones: eso, en función de las percepciones/posibilidades de cada uno, por supuesto.

Pero el oro lleva consigo asociado una serie de handicaps que tambien proporciona "otros" formatos.

Fenrnando:

No sé, tú tienes un sexto sentido más desarrollado, pero... o algo se me escapa, o en la ley q enlazas se trata básicamente de un bloqueo económico al uso. ¿no? Es lo normal, al menos como lo tenía entendido hasta ahora. Bloquean exportaciones (petróleo) y divisas q pueda beneficiarles (oro, divisas varias, ...)



Paketazo dijo:


> "...
> Además, como comentábamos Fernando y este que escribe hace poco, el oro es aceptado en todo el mundo, *así que cambiarlo por dinero en otro país que no esté gravado tampoco será un problema.*"



Salvo por el problemilla de trasladar tu patrimonio metalero por las innumerables aduanas. Como digo, cualquiera de los formatos... con su correspondiente handicap. Y por supuesto, el ineludible "como llegue a oídos de nuestros "entrañables" kosovares tu refugio metalero,.... añade a las limitaciones de antes, las que nuestros amigos quieran aplicarte a alguna parte de tu "mapa" corporal.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2015)

NO, conde84, el "proceso" no comenzaría así... ¿No has recibido nunca una paralela o requerimiento de Hacienda? Ya sabes que allí va casi todo lo que hacemos con nuestro dinero, por tanto no creas que es tan complejo... Ahora mismo, NO es algo que me preocupe, pero tampoco es descartable en el futuro o al menos no soy tan ingenuo como para "pensar" que sólo se pararán en robar en los diferentes activos más "usuales"... y en eso me diferencio de muchos "metaleros" que piensan que cuando vengan los "problemas" todo estará resuelto con la posesión "física" de MPs. Hay que ser un poco más "largo" y plantearse diferentes supuestos.

Aunque como hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones: siempre se podrá conseguir "contrapartida" en otros lugares...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 23:37 ----------

Bueno, nekcab, tampoco hay que tomarlo tan "a pecho", pero no se debe "obviar" esa posibilidad. Respecto a las sanciones de Irán, ahora "suspendidas" por un corto período de tiempo, lo que destaca es que las "divisas" elegidas son el Oro y los MPs. Lo dice claramente... Luego, digan lo que lo digan los distintos Bancos Centrales, está claro cuáles tienen la consideración de "dinero" REAL... ¿No? Si es lo que he comentado en muchas ocasiones: el "dinero" reconocido como tal a lo largo de la Historia ha estado representado por los MPs...

Y nekcab siempre hay "salidas" y formas de evadir los controles estatales... Hay montañas, mares, etc., etc. Luego, todo "proceso" se ve venir y suele dar tiempo para "moverse" de la "foto"... Lo importante es tener el "material" y lo "otro" ya hay tiempo por delante para "pensarlo", bueno en tu caso y el de otros, ya que yo lo tengo "planificado" desde hace tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (14 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, nekcab, soy un tío bastante informado y con muy buenos contactos, así que esa noticia tampoco me resulta "extraña" ¿Quieres otro ejemplo para "pensar"? Éste viene de la UE y fijate en el punto 3º de lo que enlazo a continuación...
> 
> - www.boe.es/doue/2014/338/L00001-00003.pdf
> 
> Saludos.



Personalmente y poniéndome el gorro de papel de plata antes, mi planteamiento sería que USA a través de la servil y ladina UE mata varios pájaros de un tiro: 

-Asfixia a los aliados del eje rusófilo.
-Deja las reservas de metal Iraní paraditas allí por si le hace una salvación a la Ucraniana.

- Si se inventa cualquier cosa del Isis o el atentado de París o lo de siempre, entran allí a lo loco para seguir "provocando" a Rusia y de paso salir cargaditos.

Los yankis están en un punto que dan bastante miedo, la verdad. Y no es que Rusia sea un mirlo blanco, pero de momento no necesitan guerras.


PD- Saludos y feliz año a todos, os leo pero no suelo tener mucho que decir. Gracias por la cantidad de aportes!

_
"Do not go gentle into o that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light."_


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2015)

Una faktura notifikada por un distribuidor sólo zertifika la entrega de una merkanzía, por un prezio ,a un fulano, en una fetxa y en un lugar.Akella pasta era legal entonzes ??? La merka también ???...Pues no problemo.

La vida da mutxas weltas. Y la propiedá privada en el mundo livre,más.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Morsa: SI, el mayor problema que existe hoy en día es la política beligerante y provocativa desarrollada en TODOS los frentes por parte de los Estados Unidos. Probablemente, pronto se recrudezca la Crisis económico-financiera que NUNCA dejo de acompañarnos y, una vez más, "ellos" van a ser sus principales "exportadores".

Luego, tenemos el "calentamiento global" a nivel Geopolítico y que ha alcanzado niveles previos a los que desencadenaron conflictos bélicos de gran envergadura en el pasado. Afortunadamente, tenemos bastante "sentido común" en Rusia, Irán... aunque ya veremos lo que dura, puesto que éstos países están tratando de "ganar tiempo" y estar en mejor disposición si todo se pone mucho más "feo"...

Respecto a la UE/OTAN, ejercemos de auténticos "peleles" de los EE.UU. y, ya pensando en nuestro país, NO nos beneficia en NADA la pertenencia a la Alianza Atlántica... Nuestro potencial "enemigo natural" siempre ha estado en el Norte de África y AHI sigue y más viendo el auge y expansión que está teniendo el Islamismo Radical, aunque quienes lo hayan y estén alimentando sean unos HdP vinculados a Occidente (Arabia Saudita + EE.UU. + Sinonismo).

Y una mala noticia para empezar el día: el Cobre a $2,488 habiendo perforado como mantequilla el soporte de largo plazo y si no lo recupera, pues lo que decía ayer, prepararse y "agarrarse los machos". El Petróleo y el Cobre son unos indicativos muy claros de cómo puede evolucionar la Economía en los próximos meses y, quizás, ¿años? El Oro corrigiendo a $1230,60 y en línea a lo comentado ayer por paketazo. Por su parte, la Plata también cae a $16,853, pero totalmente "desacoplada" de la evolución última que está experimentando el Cobre.

Y os dejo una interesante entrevista...

- Rebelion. “La austeridad en Grecia sólo ha beneficiado a bancos y multinacionales alemanas”

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Interesante AT sobre el Petróleo...

- ¿Corrección en el crudo, o continuación a los mínimos de 2009? | Investing.com

# lamadama: Está claro, todo es cuestión de aplicar el "sentido común"... Tampoco esa hipotética situación sería nada nuevo "bajo el Sol"... Y siempre ha existido el "mercado negro", el "contrabando", el "trueque", el "no sé, pero lo encondí y ahora no lo encuentro...", etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Os dejo uno de los MEJORES artículos que he leído este año. Y los "vaguetes" que activen el traductor del navegador y es que merece la pena y MUCHO...

- The Value of Wealth - The Automatic Earth

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 12:36 ----------

- El Banco Mundial siembra dudas | Investing.com


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2015)

ya no sé que será más serio, si la ostia magna que se trae el oro negro o la del cobre.

Las oportunidades las pintan calvas, bien es cierto, sin embargo como os comenté cuando el petróleo estaba por 60$, me parecía buena opción intentarlo a 45$ o menos.

Que ha cambiado en mi perspectiva desde entonces?...sobre todo que esperaba que el petróleo estuviera a 45$, pero acompasado pro una bajada del DOW de al menos un 15% desde máximos, y una bajada del oro a las cotas de 1000$

Cuando algo no cuadra, no cuadra, y podría buscarle explicación evidentemente, pero no me convencería en el fondo.

Si se espera una recesión tan marcada y profunda como reflejan el cobre y el oil, ¿por qué las bolsas están tan cerca de máximos?

¿por que el oro ha subido acompañando a la bolsa americana en las ultimas semanas?

estos desacoples se ven a lo largo del tiempo en períodos de inflexión, tanto recesiva como expansiva.

De momento me quedo fuera del Oil, no por que me parezca mal precio para el largo plazo, si no por que quizá esté un tiempo rondando estas cotas, y las prisas en las inversiones no traen cosas buenas...ojo he dicho inversiones y no especulaciones.

El oro no ha podido como dije ayer con la primera resistencia, ahora hay doble techo a medio plazo que es muy peligroso, los dobles techos generan figuras de vuelta en numerosas ocasiones. De momento no hay peligro, ni mucho menos, pues estamos bien asentados sobre la cuña alcista de corto o medio plazo.

Vigilemos la zona de 1200$ Oz, o sea un 2,5% menos de como cotiza ahora mismo 1230$

En cuanto a negociar el oro a "escondidas" en caso de "gran hermano total"...no os preocupéis, eso si llegase algún día el caso no sería problema...el problema sería tenerlo o no tenerlo para poder negociar con él.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Pues coincido contigo, paketazo, y yo también me voy a esperar en cuanto a entrar en el Petróleo. El principal motivo es que índices como el Bovespa y el RTSI van todavía muy atrasados con respecto a la caída del Crudo y ya no digamos el Dow Jones y el DAX, por tanto no se pierde nada por esperar un poco más... El "momento" llegará y si no, tampoco pasa nada y ya habrá más "oportunidades", aunque en realidad no estoy especialmente interesado en el tema bursátil. El Petróleo sería a medio/largo plazo y para "optimizar" el ahorro que no rinde NADA, es decir dar una salida a parte de la liquidez que no está remunerada...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2015)

A las wenasss...

A día de hoy hay transferenzias patrimoniales LEGALES k ,en funzión de kómo se estrukturen, protegerían posibles konfiskaziones, no hay k volverse lokos y mutxo menos pensar en delinkir, engañar arkos detektores ni historietas, no flixpemos. De hetxo, hay medidas bien senzillas a tomar ya hoy k pueden kubrirnos perfektamente de malabares futuros del hinjiniero konfiskatorio de turno. 

De kualkier modo, 200 pavos al año en una o dos visitas a un pikapleitos tributario apañadito no están de más para kien tenga a partir de una onza, k ya son 1000 pavos k proteger. Y kon tiempo, k haluego sale la brillante medida exprés de rigor y se etxa uno en manos de kualkier waltrapas y es de peó el remedio k la enfermedá.

Paketazo tiene toda la razón. K suba el metal y esté en tus manos ( o más bien, " a disposizión de tus manos" )...pa'tó lo demáx...palomitax.

Por zierto, a los k mentan la albanokosovanzia, k ésa sí k pinta alzista a korto,medio & largo...a partir de ziertas kantidades, no sólo el metal no está seguro en kasa de uno...sino k puede hazer peligrar a kienes en ella estén...y ese riesgo kolektivo no es baladí, ni asunzión k kompeta a nadie individualmente, en mi opinión...aunke allá kada kual,por supuestón. El asunto es k kontemplando 2 o 3 kositas kon kalma, en lugar de estar zebáo kon el monitor tól día pa'ver si tuuuu tesooorooo sube 4 pavos, tomar la prekauzión debida es de kajón...y además , fázil. Eso sí, lo tuyo, a tu servizio...y no al revés. Faltaría piú.

Lo ditxo, trankilidá y wenos alimentos.


----------



## oinoko (14 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Si se espera una recesión tan marcada y profunda como reflejan el cobre y el oil, ¿por qué las bolsas están tan cerca de máximos?
> 
> ¿por que el oro ha subido acompañando a la bolsa americana en las ultimas semanas?
> 
> estos desacoples se ven a lo largo del tiempo en períodos de inflexión, tanto recesiva como expansiva.



Lo que marca realmente lo que se nos viene encima es precisamente el precio del Cobre y ahí se ve la desaceleración global brutal que tenemos.

Del petroleo no me fio para nada, no tengo claro hasta que punto está manipulado ni por quien, no se si USA esta tirando hacia abajo para fastidiar a los "bolcheviques" del mundo o, si se está ciscando en la avalancha de deuda impagada que se viene encima proveniente de las compañías de fracking y de los bancos que las han financiado o que han invertido en esas compañias, tampoco se si los Saudies hacen equipo con o contra los USA. Cualquier cosa es posible y si al presidente de Exxon Mobil mañana le crecen antenillas verdes de la cabeza ni siquiera me inmutaré.

Lo del Dow lo tengo más claro: Hay tanto dinero gratis corriendo por ahí y tan pocos sitios donde invertirlo ( invertir ahora en bonos es suicida) que es normal que suba la "renta variable". Incluso las mismas empresas usan el dinero gratis para invertir en .... I+D (era broma :XX, ..... en recomprar sus propias acciones para que el precio de la acción suba artificialmente.


Respecto al precio del oro , creo que simplemente se ha tomado una pausa para digerir la subida de las últimas semanas, una corrección "Fibo 38" de esas que tanto les gusta nombrar a los forofos del AT, un descanso a tomar aire y mañana arriba de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2015)

*oinoko* te adjunto una gráfica que ya comenté por aquí en el pasado y también con gente del sector bursátil. Es solo para que veas que el dinero de las QE en USA para nada se han desplazado a la bolsa. 

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Cuando la bolsa americana caiga, visto el irrisorio volumen con que la han subido va a ser "acojonante". Veremos bajadas del 5% y el 10% en un solo día...solo falta el desencadénante.

Guarda este mensaje si quieres, por que te aseguro que lo verás, y no a mucho tardar.

Un saludo


----------



## nekcab (14 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> ....
> 
> Por zierto, a los k mentan la albanokosovanzia, k ésa sí k pinta alzista a korto,medio & largo...a partir de ziertas kantidades, no sólo el metal no está seguro en kasa de uno...sino k puede hazer peligrar a kienes en ella estén...y ese riesgo kolektivo no es baladí, ni asunzión k kompeta a nadie individualmente, en mi opinión...



En esas yo me encuentro. Sopesando muy mucho ese riesgo 'kolektivo' (eres un artista en tu uso de la 'k', un grande casi diría...) que además, como bien dices, va a ser un valor en alza



esseri dijo:


> ....El asunto es k kontemplando 2 o 3 kositas kon kalma, en lugar de estar zebáo kon el monitor tól día pa'ver si tuuuu tesooorooo sube 4 pavos, tomar la prekauzión debida es de kajón...y *además , fázil..*.



Ese punto ya no lo tengo tan claro. Al menos, para aquellos cuya base de economía ni la tuvieron, y que, en la actualidad, el viejo profesor con su regla, se habría puesto las botas con tantas tundas en la punta de los dedos puestos apuntando hacia arriba....


----------



## trunx (14 Ene 2015)

El tiempo para comprar oro, así como para poder escribir libremente en foros de internet se acabará, porque son dos formas de libertad que al poder no le interesa, el tiempo para hacer acopio de oro y de información por internet es limitado.
Cuando el oro empieze a subir, que subirá y mucho, los metaleros se convertirán en nuevos ricos virtuales, digo virtuales, porque tendrán un montón de nuevos controles y leyes que les limitarán muchísimo el poder vender, y gran parte de la subida se la quedará el estado en forma de nuevos impuestos, que para eso está el estado, para quedarse con el beneficio de quién acierta una tendencia, y repartir esos beneficios entre sus camaradas.
Pero el oro lo tenemos nosotros,- el riesgo de contraparte lo tendrá el que tenga una promesa en papel firmada por un CEO del IBEX, o el que tenga un fardo de billetes creados de la nada y respaldados también por nada-, eso nos llevará a querer venderlo sin que nos roben gran parte de su valor, que nos lleva inevitablemente al mercado negro.
Creo que el oro que existe entre particulares, se negociará su compra-venta, en un futuro relativamente cercano a espaldas del estado, y éste declarará seguramente su posesión como ilegal al no poder controlar su comercio.
Que se vendan monedas en Ebay o entre particulares, a precios superiores que en la tienda, ya hace suponer que hay mucha gente que prefiere pagar un sobreprecio con tal de preservar el anonimato, cara a futuras reclamaciones por parte del estado a los propietarios de MP's.
A la frase "solo posees lo que tienes en la mano", hay gente que ya introduce variaciones, "solo posees lo que tienes en la mano, mientras no lo sepa el estado".
El círculo lo van cerrando cada vez más, el control de los estados sobre la población se volverá omnipresente en todos los aspectos de la vida, y cualquier propietario de MP's, debe tenerlo presente y prepararse para ello ahora, tanto si quieres comprar, vender, cambiar de vivienda o cambiar de país, cuando el reseteo empiece ya será tarde para hacer cambios, o los hará muchísimo más complicados.
La posesión de MP´s, nos da más probabilidades de salir indemnes o incluso fortalecidos del reseteo que vendrá, pero hay que saber moverse con inteligencia y anticipación. Si no tienes MP's, la única posibilidad que tienes, es ser familiar directo del presidente de gobierno.
Por cierto, mientras escribo, la onza de oro ya está a 1050 euros, advertia de esto hace unos dias a los buscadores de suelos.


----------



## oinoko (14 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *oinoko* te adjunto una gráfica que ya comenté por aquí en el pasado y también con gente del sector bursátil. Es solo para que veas que el dinero de las QE en USA para nada se han desplazado a la bolsa.



Siento si de mi mensaje anterior se entendía una defensa de la renta variable. Nada más lejos de mi intención , estoy convencido de la ostia a medio plazo de las bolsas occidentales.
La idea subyacente es que a corto plazo en la renta variable se puede ganar y se puede perder. En cambio en los bonos solo se puede perder, porque para ganar los tipos de interés deberían bajar más y los tipos ya no pueden bajar más, y en cambio el riesgo de impago es real.

En cuanto al descenso de volumen:

El análisis del volumen a corto plazo es importante para dar solidez a los movimientos o explicar algunas cosas, como cuando alguien vende 5000 toneladas de oro de una sola operación a las 3 de la mañana , ienso: fijo que ese tío no buscaba el mejor precio de venta. 

La evolución del volumen a largo plazo creo que es menos indicativo. Este decremento de volumen también puede indicar simplemente menor rotación de activos , o que ahora apagan las maquinas de trading por la noche para no gastar luz. Mil cosas.

Yo sigo pensando que una parte importante del dinero gratis está en la bolsa y en derivados.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (14 Ene 2015)

Trunkx:

Son previsiones más que razonables las que expones. Pero centrándome en:


Trunkx dijo:


> "...
> Creo que el oro que existe entre particulares, *se negociará su compra-venta, en un futuro relativamente cercano a espaldas del estado*, y éste declarará seguramente su posesión como ilegal al no poder controlar su comercio."



Yo me pregunto: al tratarse de un mercado tan restrictivo... ¿no empeoraría enormemente a aquél que quisera vender? No en el sentido de las trabas legales, no, me ref.a poder obtener una venta en un plazo razonable (mercado muy constreñido y donde sin la agilidad de la que disfrutamos hoy en día, sería un panorama muy complicado en cuanto a estafas, agilidad de conseguir una venta.. si es que la consigues) y con unas condiciones mínimamente razonables.

Gracias al mercado y sus condiciones q existen hoy en día, implican una serie de garantías implícitas en ella. Lo que a su vez facilita su correcta transacción. Sin esas garantías, la posesión del oro, más allá de guardarlo en un armario (o debajo de una baldosa)... ¿no perdería mucho el sentido del rendimiento q se pretende obtener de él?


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2015)

*oinoco* ahí lo has dado, en derivados y mierdas varias es realmente dónde está el grueso del dinero de las QE.

Desde el 2008 el número de nuevos productos financieros apalancados se ha disparado una barbaridad, y ahí aun que no se vea también hay una burbuja.

Todos los emisores y reguladores de mercado quieren subirse al carro de emitir futuros, y ETF...por ejemplo BME en los últimos años a ampliado su oferta de productos cotizados referenciados en la bolsa española, y eso es hablando en "oro/plata" una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Otro ejemplo lo tienes en las empresas americanas del tipo "proshares, ishares, vanguard, ..." que han saturado el mercado con ETF apalancados hasta X3, algo que cuando yo empecé en esto hace años, ni existía ni se esperaba. Y estas mueven un volumen "acojonante" para lo que son..."humo"


Lo de los bonos...tu lo has dicho compañero, el colmo del sinsentido...y ahí ha ido también gran parte de las QE.

La FED da crédito para comprarse su propia deuda...algo que hizo Europa durante años mientras cada país tenía su propia moneda, y no pasaba nada, salvo depreciaciones, y alguna que otra devaluación...pero ahora, pídele tu al BCE que quieres que te compre tu deuda y que para ello emita papelorios de colores. 

Si en un hipotético caso, Europa regresase a su anterior status donde cada país era soberano de su propia moneda, el mercado regularía a medio plazo las divergencias existentes...aparecerían otros problemas derivados de ellos, ya lo sabemos, pero las cosas irían a su sitio de modo lógico...España atraería turismo a mansalva con una peseta depreciada hasta las trancas, y exportaría aceite y sardinas a tutiplén...eso sí, pocos BMW veríamos circulando por la carretera, y los triplex en primera línea de costa serían propiedad de los países que hagan bien las cosas y tengan una divisa decente (como ha sucedido siempre vamos)

*trunx* la libertad de expresión es un privilegio (llamado hoy en día derecho), muy poco valorado. Si sabes algo de historia, que seguro que la respuesta es Sí, verás que solo en las últimas décadas uno puede decir "más o menos lo que piensa", sin que lo linchen...aquí hago el inciso de que siempre hay de todo en esta vida, y te pueden matar por hacer unas caricaturas, o meterte en la cárcel de por vida por revelar secretos al pueblo, que este no debería de saber...

Un saludo


----------



## trunx (14 Ene 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Trunkx:
> 
> Son previsiones más que razonables las que expones. Pero centrándome en:
> 
> ...



El oro es el activo más líquido que hay, siempre hay alguien dispuesto a comprarlo, porque es y será la última reserva de valor que existe.
La palabra "mercado negro", suena muy despectiva cuando la aplicas a un gobierno con impuestos justos, donde los impuestos son tolerables y proporcionales, si algún dia dejan de serlo hablariamos de "mercado donde no te roben".
Si buscas "seguridad y garantias" siempre se las podrás vender al gobierno, que te va a recibir con los brazos abiertos, piensa que en épocas de falta de confianza, es cuando más fuerte es la demanda de oro y más compradores tendrás para poder elegir.


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2015)

@nekab

Tranki, forero,...No es kuestión de estudios,sino de sentido komún. La kastuza no ha inventåo la astuzia kañí, sólo la impunidá a sus burdos txantxullos...k ni pa'l lolailo valen sin dar por kulo al prójimo estos parásitos de mierda.

La propiedá privada HOY es un poderoso deretxo,mal k le joda a alguno.

- Todas tus propiedades han de estar nezesariamente y en todo momento a tu disposizión ??? ...Evidentemente, no.

- Ello implika nezesariamente gananzia patrimonial o infrakzión alguna según la legislazión vigente ???...Ni por el forro.

Pues kon ambas konklusiones ya limitas bastante la jodienda k kapritxosamente t puedan infligir.

Si krees k tus intereses lo rekieren, tú kontakta un fiskalista dezente ( peásso oxímoron, vive diox : y le planteas tus dudas...y ni media palabra más. Es wena manera de tratarlo kon la diskrezión debida. A los malhetxores , k les dé ideas su puta madre.

// Endtópik


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ene 2015)

El capitalismo se basa en respetar la propiedad privada y en respetar los contratos entre personas físicas y jurídicas.
En el momento en el que han empezado a privatizar beneficios, socializar pérdidas, si una empresa lo hace mal rescatarla y si no tengo dinero lo imprimo nos hemos empezado a convertir en una monarquía bananera tanto la UE como USA. :fiufiu:


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2015)

*
"Creo que el oro que existe entre particulares, se negociará su compra-venta, en un futuro relativamente cercano a espaldas del estado, y éste declarará seguramente su posesión como ilegal al no poder controlar su comercio."*

Lo difízilmente kontrolable no es su komerzio, sino su posesión.

Miedito da la teknología de kadena de blokes rezién txekeada a nivel global en manos de la Kastuza. 6.000 millones de kajas registradoras andantes de instantánea kontribuzión e inspekzión. Kadena y bola.

El trueke,no lo sé...pero la venta por "dinero"...ufffff


----------



## Parri (14 Ene 2015)

3 artículos que me han gustado.

10 cosas que aprendí con Los Muertos Vivientes - Rankia

Sorprendentes declaraciones de Jamie Dimon (JP Morgan): La banca esta bajo el ataque de los reguladores

Inteligencia Financiera Global: Charlie Hebdo, ¿nuevo ataque de falsa bandera?


----------



## Obi (14 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> El capitalismo se basa en respetar la propiedad privada y en respetar los contratos entre personas físicas y jurídicas.
> En el momento en el que han empezado a privatizar beneficios, socializar pérdidas, si una empresa lo hace mal rescatarla y si no tengo dinero lo imprimo nos hemos empezado a convertir en una monarquía bananera tanto la UE como USA. :fiufiu:



<style type="text/css">p { margin-bottom: 0.1in; line-height: 120%; }</style> El capitalismo murió en USA en 1933 cuando el gobierno aprobó la orden de expropiar todo su oro a los ciudadanos. Eso es socialismo en estado puro: un Estado robándole todos sus ahorros a la gente. Y el remate vino en 1971 cuando Nixon desligó el dólar del oro; permitiendo que la FED pudiera falsificar dinero a su antojo.
Executive Order 6102.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

En fin, leo algunos comentarios y no puedo evitar sonreírme, pero bueno cada cual sabe lo que sabe... En cualquier caso, yo no despreciaría la implantación de un Estado totalitario en la línea de Orwell y que se fundamentaría en el control social y la represión violenta. Históricamente, hemos tenido ejemplos muy parecidos y con la "tecnología" actual, pues habrá que ser un auténtico "zorro" para sustraerse del Sistema...

Bien, aprovecho para dejaros un "curioso" e interesante artículo...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Copper Plunges to Price Seen February 2006; Copper vs. Gold

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (14 Ene 2015)

trunx dijo:


> El tiempo para comprar oro, así como para poder escribir libremente en foros de internet se acabará, porque son dos formas de libertad que al poder no le interesa, el tiempo para hacer acopio de oro y de información por internet es limitado.
> Cuando el oro empieze a subir, que subirá y mucho, los metaleros se convertirán en nuevos ricos virtuales, digo virtuales, porque tendrán un montón de nuevos controles y leyes que les limitarán muchísimo el poder vender, y gran parte de la subida se la quedará el estado en forma de nuevos impuestos, que para eso está el estado, para quedarse con el beneficio de quién acierta una tendencia, y repartir esos beneficios entre sus camaradas.



Pasabas por ahi y te cayo un coco en la cabeza ...no ? No tienes ni pajotera idea de lo que dices , pero piensas que escribir conduntemente te envuelve en un halo de razon . Solo un cenutrio compraria oro para venderlo cuando suba de precio , la razon de la compra de oro es para tenerlo cuando ya no exista el Estado . La quiebra de la moneda fiat provocara la quiebra del Estado que no tendra dinero para sufragar ningun mecanismo de control, vigilancia , represion , coaccion sobre sus ciudadanos . El oro ( la silver ) se compran para enterrarlos bajo tierra y olvidarse de ellos hasta que no haya ni rastro del entiguo regimen . Lo que faltaba ...un amateur dando lecciones


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ene 2015)

Mi punto de vista es que yo gano mi dinero honradamente trabajando y pagando impuestos. Lo que haga despues con ese dinero es asunto mío.
Si quieren poner IVA en el oro no me parece mal pero si no lo ponen es porque al sistema no le interesa y si no interesa por algo será. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 22:51 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Pasabas por ahi y te cayo un coco en la cabeza ...no ? No tienes ni pajotera idea de lo que dices , pero piensas que escribir conduntemente te envuelve en un halo de razon . Solo un cenutrio compraria oro para venderlo cuando suba de precio , la razon de la compra de oro es para tenerlo cuando ya no exista el Estado . La quiebra de la moneda fiat provocara la quiebra del Estado que no tendra dinero para sufragar ningun mecanismo de control, vigilancia , represion , coaccion sobre sus ciudadanos . El oro ( la silver ) se compran para enterrarlos bajo tierra y olvidarse de ellos hasta que no haya ni rastro del entiguo regimen . Lo que faltaba ...un amateur dando lecciones



Oro y armas si me pongo en ese supuesto. :fiufiu:


----------



## fff (14 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, yo no despreciaría la implantación de un Estado totalitario en la línea de Orwell y que se fundamentaría en el control social y la represión violenta. Históricamente, hemos tenido ejemplos muy parecidos y con la "tecnología" actual, pues habrá que ser un auténtico "zorro" para sustraerse del Sistema...



Mira, yo antes pensaba asi, pero ahora apuesto por un sistema Huxeliano, que es lo que tenemos multiplicado. Gente que solo le importa lo que echan por la tele, llevar el ultimo modelo de movil y tardar 1 minuto en hojear las noticias y olvidarlas en 10 segundos... es mucho más efectivo inducir a la gente a no pensar que machacarla hasta que piense lo que tu quieras. En este sistema, les dara lo mismo los cuatro gatos 'que vayan a su bola', no son importantes

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 22:03 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> .
> Si quieren poner IVA en el oro no me parece mal pero si no lo ponen es porque al sistema no le interesa y si no interesa por algo será. :fiufiu:



No pueden poner IVA al _dinero_


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Hola, fff: Esto es AHORA y aquí o en buena parte de Occidente... porque te aseguro que en la mayor parte del mundo NO ES ASÍ... Y el "mañana" parece que tiende hacia Orwell y ya hay varios "pasos" puestos en ese sentido. Un ejemplo: la Patriot Act está mucho más cerca de Orwell que de Huxley... ¿No? Y ejemplos de este tipo hay los que quieras...

Pasando a otra cosa, bankiero, te dejo esto y que resultará interesante para todos. A veces hay que abrir el "baúl de los recuerdos"...

Saludos.

PD: He intentado enlazarlo, pero es imposible. Bueno, se trata de la Directiva 1998/80/CE del Consejo, de 12 de Octubre de 1998, por la que se completa el sistema del impuesto sobre el valor añadido y se modifica la Directiva 77/388/CEE: régimen especial aplicable al Oro (Diario Oficial L 281 de 17.10.1998)

Bien, ahí se deja muy CLARO que para favorecer el uso del Oro como INSTRUMENTO FINANCIERO, la Directiva declara exenta las entregas de Oro de inversión.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 22:29 ----------

Por cierto, antes de la Directiva que he citado, en España el Oro estaba sujeto al régimen normal y se debía pagar el IVA sobre sus operaciones. Luego, SI que puede haber IVA sobre el "dinero"...


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Pasabas por ahi y te cayo un coco en la cabeza ...no ? No tienes ni pajotera idea de lo que dices , pero piensas que escribir conduntemente te envuelve en un halo de razon . Solo un cenutrio compraria oro para venderlo cuando suba de precio , la razon de la compra de oro es para tenerlo cuando ya no exista el Estado . La quiebra de la moneda fiat provocara la quiebra del Estado que no tendra dinero para sufragar ningun mecanismo de control, vigilancia , represion , coaccion sobre sus ciudadanos . El oro ( la silver ) se compran para enterrarlos bajo tierra y olvidarse de ellos hasta que no haya ni rastro del entiguo regimen . Lo que faltaba ...un amateur dando lecciones



K ya no exista el estado ???...k no haya rastro del antiguo régimen ??? Y para sostener esas tesis de parvulario le babeas enzima a un forero ???

Kienes han montáo esta kasa putas no van a soltar la manija hasta k la espezie humana konsuma menos k sus Foxterriers, Ora-kulo de todo a 100. Lo k va a desaparezer es el individuo y su virtual protagonismo en la administrazión del estado, no el sistema trilero imperante, ése se va a perpetuar diktando todo el resto.

El estado va a petar, sip...pa' k tú desentierres los 4 soberanos de tu jardín y protagonizes Mad Max 5 kabellos al viento...y te jinkes a la pelirroja. En fin... ::




Eso sí, si el personal tiene el detalle de dejar korrer tus sermones rappelianos, en vez de llorikear sus zanks, ten al menos la verguenza de no kohibir a kien opine...

...O ni a éso llegas, Bobo ?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ene 2015)

Pues tiene sentido eso de pensar en dos probables futuros de la sociedad actual, la desaparición del estado o la desaparición del individuo.
No se que caso será peor. :|


----------



## potranco (14 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, yo no despreciaría la implantación de un Estado totalitario en la línea de Orwell y que se fundamentaría en el control social y la represión violenta. Históricamente, hemos tenido ejemplos muy parecidos y con la "tecnología" actual, pues habrá que ser un auténtico "zorro" para sustraerse del Sistema...




el estado totalitario tecnológico ya ha sido implantado. Pero ocurre que estamos en un momento de relevo de las élites, y por eso sólo se aplica de manera selectiva en sus propias luchas. Las nuevas élites ahora están "del lado del pueblo" frente a las viejas que deben ser superadas. 

Cuando esas nuevas élites tecnocientíficas asuman definitivamente el poder reemplazando a las de la era industrial, entonces podrá empezar la aplicación completa de ese estado totalitario. Algo que no será violento, sino que sucederá de manera silenciosa e imperceptible por medio de manipulación biotecnológica. 

Es lo que se llama "totalitarismo inverso", algo bien analziado y anticipado por el profesor Sheldon Wollin. A quien le interese, es obligada la lectura de su libro "Democracia S.A.: democracia dirigida y el fantasma del totalitarismo invertido"

_


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: No creo que el Estado totalitario "tecnológico" esté ya implantado y otra cosa bien distinta es que estén en ello... ¿Relevo de las "élites"? Tampoco observo esto y es que las aplicaciones tecnológicas han sido desarrolladas por las YA existentes y no sólo de las de AHORA y es que esto ya viene de "estirpes" lejanas...

En fin, no digo que no sea posible la hipótesis que propones, pero claro eso depende de las "percepciones" o conocimientos de cada cual, ya sean acertados o no, aunque la "gran pega" que le veo a esa hipótesis es la FALTA DE TIEMPO... Y los Estados Totalitarios ya aplican la manipulación, aparte de que el Poder lo ejercen sin divisiones ni restricciones.

En cualquier caso, puede resultar interesante leer el libro que recomiendas. Lo pondré en la "lista de espera". Y gracias por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Faber: gold price will rise 30% in 2015 <a href="http://t.co/NIr0VVJCzo">http://t.co/NIr0VVJCzo</a> <a href="http://t.co/kdzIMbqmQF">pic.twitter.com/kdzIMbqmQF</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/gold?src=hash">#gold</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Faber?src=hash">#Faber</a></p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/555118060806631424">enero 13, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## potranco (15 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, potranco: No creo que el Estado totalitario "tecnológico" esté ya implantado y otra cosa bien distinta es que estén en ello... ¿Relevo de las "élites"? Tampoco observo esto y es que las aplicaciones tecnológicas han sido desarrolladas por las YA existentes y no sólo de las de AHORA y es que esto ya viene de "estirpes" lejanas...
> 
> En fin, no digo que no sea posible la hipótesis que propones, pero claro eso depende de las "percepciones" o conocimientos de cada cual, ya sean acertados o no, aunque la "gran pega" que le veo a esa hipótesis es la FALTA DE TIEMPO... Y los Estados Totalitarios ya aplican la manipulación, aparte de que el Poder lo ejercen sin divisiones ni restricciones.
> 
> ...



hay una continuidad en las élites pero tambien un enfrentamiento. 
En fin, también quiero creer eso que dices, aunque cada vez soy mas pesimista. En todo caso veremos como acaba en esta próxima década.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

Mario Dragi quiere que el euro se debilite y lo est consiguiendo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: Lo que no te discuto es ese "enfrentamiento" entre las "élites" y es que hay nuevos "actores", aunque SIEMPRE han estado AHI, por ejemplo las "chinas" y que son mucho más antiguas que las occidentales. El enfrentamiento al que eludes ya quedó "comprobado" con el desenlace de Lehman Brothers... y la posterior desaparición de la casi totalidad de la banca de inversión americana. Si eso no fue una "purga", ya me dirás qué fue...

NO, no creo que haya que esperar a la próxima década y estoy "casi" convencido de que, para bien o para mal, sabremos a qué atenernos al final de la presente década, es decir con fecha tope en el 2020...

Y dejo un artículo en línea con lo que venimos comentando en el hilo...

- Which Way The US Economy? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 00:44 ----------

- El oro encuentra apoyo alcista en el dólar y los bonos de EE.UU. | Investing.com


----------



## potranco (15 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, potranco: Lo que no te discuto es ese "enfrentamiento" entre las "élites" y es que hay nuevos "actores", aunque SIEMPRE han estado AHI, por ejemplo las "chinas" y que son mucho más antiguas que las occidentales. El enfrentamiento al que eludes ya quedó "comprobado" con el desenlace de Lehman Brothers... y la posterior desaparición de la casi totalidad de la banca de inversión americana. Si eso no fue una "purga", ya me dirás qué fue...



si, coincido del todo en lo de la purga. 

Una cosa a la que es difícil sustraerse, es la de la perspectiva histórica. En la historia de la humanidad el mayor PIB siempre lo ha tenido China e India:

https://infogr.am/Share-of-world-GDP-throughout-history

algo lógico. Esto siempre ha sido una cuestión de natural equilibrio demográfico y económico. Pero ese equilibrio se rompe a partir de 1850. 

Así que mirando con perspectiva, estos últimos 150 años han sido tan sólo un breve impás presidido por la expansión de un imperio con sus dinastías familiares. Un tiempo muy corto en realidad. Ha tenido sus luces y sus sombras, pero ahora de manera natural (o quizas no) las cosas están volviendo a su cauce

Esa corrección es necesaria porque ya somos 7.000 millones. Así que esta crisis puede ser vista como algo catástrófico en perspectiva corta, o tan solo como una necesaria fiebre para eliminar tóxinas en la perspectiva larga.


----------



## nekcab (15 Ene 2015)

Me gusta esa perspectiva:



potranco dijo:


> "...
> Esa corrección es necesaria porque ya somos 7.000 millones. Así que esta crisis puede ser vista como algo catástrófico en perspectiva corta, o tan solo como una necesaria fiebre para eliminar tóxinas en la perspectiva larga"



Algo así como una solución a un sistema económico utópico (pero que las élites se empeñan en aplicar) de un consumo infinito para un mundo finito. Una contradicción en sí mismo.... pero q la realidad se encarga de equilibrar.


----------



## atom ant (15 Ene 2015)

Buenos días
Paso 1: El abogado de la UE dice que un QE del BCE es compatible con la legislación europea: bolsa up.

Paso 2: Draghi..... (es la cuestión) me extrañaría bastante un QE elitista a tres días de elecciones, pero tampoco me cuadraría un café para todos. Un anuncio así, en ese momento, solo serviría para que le perdieran el respeto...

Paso 3 : Syriza no obtiene la mayoría absoluta y en todo caso tiene que gobernar en coalición, no sale del euro.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (15 Ene 2015)




----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

potranco dijo:


> si, coincido del todo en lo de la purga.
> 
> Una cosa a la que es difícil sustraerse, es la de la perspectiva histórica. En la historia de la humanidad el mayor PIB siempre lo ha tenido China e India:
> 
> ...



Hola, potranco: En el hilo hemos tocado en ocasiones que los grandes retos a los que se enfrenta nuestra civilización para poder sobrevivir son: recursos finitos y exceso de población...

Ahora bien es sumamente "peligroso" seguir propagando la "idea" de que es "necesaria" una "solución" de carácter catastrófico y que suele asociarse a la guerra... no nos engañemos. Y lo digo porque cada vez hay más "interés" en que esa "alternativa" vaya calando en la Sociedad y que ya he oído comentar en amigos que no se caracterizan por su formación cultural e intelectual.

Y respecto al PIB desde una perspectiva histórica hay períodos destacados y muy amplios en la Historia donde Occidente fue el "referente" mundial y se dieron durante el Imperio Romano y el Imperio Español... Evidentemente, aquí también puedes ver un cierto "equilibrio" demográfico y económico.

# atom ant: ¿Contando los USD del Petróleo? )

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Ene 2015)

Fernando: Dólares de los de a 1,18 el euro... ,

Bankiero: momento importante, pero el USD es una puta locomotora y, y no me extrañaría que ambos se girasen a la vez, ¿se imaginan el cohetazo?


saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

# atom ant: Me alegro. Ya sabes que siempre te deseo lo mejor en tus "inversiones".

# bankiero: Yo estoy también encima del EUR/USD, pero porque sigo con mis movimientos de traspasos de PP y FI hacia la Renta Variable americana en USD. En lo personal, entiendo que esa "indefinición" es sumamente peligrosa y me mantendría alejado de "tradear" ahí. En cualquier caso, te dejo un interesante AT sobre ello...

- ¿Sigue fuerte la tendencia corta del EUR/USD o toca corrección? | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 10:08 ----------

Datos publicados por el INE: IPC -0,6% en Diciembre; -1% caída interanual. Eso lleva a cerrar el IPC en 2014 en negativo por primera vez en su historia... Bueno, otra cosa es la inflación REAL en los "bolsillos" de los ciudadanos, pero parece que la Deflación está bien asentada...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Fernando: Dólares de los de a 1,18 el euro... ,
> 
> Bankiero: momento importante, pero el USD es una puta locomotora y, y no me extrañaría que ambos se girasen a la vez, ¿se imaginan el cohetazo?
> 
> ...



Ha enseñado ya la cara bajista, ahora falta el dato de la balanza comercial.
Supongo que por lo de la vía libre a la QE.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Muy interesante...

- U.S. MINT 2015 SILVER EAGLE SALES: Start Off Strong : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Ene 2015)

Algunos datos que nos dan la razón en la inversión en MPs.

Is 2015 the Year the FED comes to the aid of gold and silver investors? | SilverDoctors.com


----------



## atom ant (15 Ene 2015)

EUR-USD ciertamente hacía unos día que no miraba el gráfico y a simple vista dan ganas de tentar niveles... pero el forex no es lo mío, como plan más bien estoy por seguir la sucesión de las noticias pero con el eurostoxx

Saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> EUR-USD ciertamente hacía unos día que no miraba el gráfico y a simple vista dan ganas de tentar niveles... pero el forex no es lo mío, como plan más bien estoy por seguir la sucesión de las noticias pero con el eurostoxx
> 
> Saludo



Mi teoría es que el euro caerá hasta el anuncio del BCE que puede ser cualquier cosa. Luego suceda lo que suceda es posible que haya un rebote al alza para a finales de mes ponerse a vender otra vez en carrytrading. ienso:
(Carrytrading es la operación normal de las divisas donde vendes la divisa de tipos bajos y compras la de tipos altos.)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: En las tendencias bajistas ya sabes que suele haber fuertes repuntes y que sirven para cazar "gacelas" y ya se ha visto en el Petróleo... SI, es probable el movimiento que comentas, pero me da la sensación de que en cualquier momento puede producirse un fuerte movimiento contrario a la tendencia "natural"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 10:42 ----------

Pues, nada... Acabo de mirar la cotización de las divisas y ya ves... aunque haya sido siguiendo la tendencia "natural".

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (15 Ene 2015)

Madre mía el SMI suizo.

Bajada de mas de un 5%. Esto no es nada normal.

Joder la divisa!!! -17% Menuda revalorización contra el dollar y el euro

Alguien ha cargado bien de moneda segura. Está subiendo entre un 20% y un 30% contra todas las divisas. Como para no tener metales preciosos!!!!

Este es el motivo. Lo ha posteado un compañero.

Swiss National Bank discontinues minimum exchange rate, lowers interest rate to –0.75%

The Swiss National Bank (SNB) is discontinuing the minimum exchange rate of CHF 1.20 per euro. At the same time, it is lowering the interest rate on sight deposit account balances that exceed a given exemption threshold by 0.5 percentage points, to −0.75%. It is moving the target range for the three-month Libor further into negative territory, to between –1.25% and −0.25%, from the current range of between −0.75% and 0.25%. The minimum exchange rate was introduced during a period of exceptional overvaluation of the Swiss franc and an extremely high level of uncertainty on the financial markets. This exceptional and ... (full story)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, Parri: Es por el "desanclaje" del CHF... Hace unos minutos estaba a 0,9514. Desde luego, la SANGRIA debe haber ser enorme en los mercados de divisas. NO, si ya "saben" hacerlo y escoger el momento "apropiado": fijate en la hora y en que los mercados americanos y asiáticos están cerrados...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Ene 2015)

Buenas,

Interesante el tema sobre proteger los MPs, a mi me parece que si llegan a intentar "confiscarlos legalmente" es porque a los gobernantes de turno les quedan 2 telediarios, es decir, para que lleguen a eso, tienen que estar muy desesperados y con una maleta en la puerta por si acaso llega un "libertador" que los quite.

Eso puede ocasionar que se abran nuevas alternativas como sobornar al inspector o al poli de turno (que estarán muy mal pagados y algún extrilla no les vendrá nada mal).

Además, yo pienso que esos episodios son muy pasajeros y enseguida se restablece un nuevo orden (¿mundial?, jeje), entonces hay bastante permisividad para atraer capital y comenzar un nuevo crecimiento.

Lo que si veo un gran error es que en episodios muy convulsos se intenten vender los MPs, ya que puedes atraer indeseables, envidiosos, amigos de lo ajeno, etc. y eso -tal y como lo dice esseri- puede ocasionarte no ya un problema de conservar patrimonio, sino un problema de conservar tu vida y la de los tuyos.

Claro, si no hay otra opción, pues se tendrán que vender, pero muy poco a poco, discretamente y en cantidades pequeñas (para eso la plata es la reina) o monedas pequeñas como los soberanos.

Por ese motivo, se ha comentado en estos hilos sobre la importancia de no sólo adquirir MPs, sino también material de supervivencia, incluso el forero Estudiante Tesorero abrió -acertadamente a mi criterio- un hilo sobre ello.

Para mi, es básico tener articulos de subsistencia básica suficientes para aguantar un tiempo sin necesitar "dinero" (mi rango es entre 3 meses y un año), efectivo para 3 meses (si entramos en inflación, igual te dan para 1 mes o menos), tubos de onzas de plata y algunos soberanos por si acaso, los MPs restantes bien escondidos. Para todo lo demás LatunCard.

Evidentemente, cada uno tiene sus perspectivas, pero lo importante es definir que esperas o para que te preparas cuando "llegue el momento", si lo único que quieres es conservar tu patrimonio con las mínimas pérdidas posibles (el cual es mi caso) o si quieres beneficiarte del follón y forrarte (que para eso veo otro tipo de preparación).

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (15 Ene 2015)

Refinanciado: No sé si lo comentarían en el hilo pero utilizar alguna jaula de pájaros para guardar los materiales electrónicos de supervivencia (radios, linternas, algún móvil etc.) puede ser buena idea

Jaula de Faraday - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## SOY (15 Ene 2015)

Hoy puede ser el día d. Las condidiones para el cisne negro son cada vez más favorables.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

NO, aún queda algo de tiempo para el "D"... pero llevamos unos principios de año que "tela"... 

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Ene 2015)

Acabo de ver el oro por encima de 1250$ oz, y la plata 17 largos, jope vaya subiditas


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

SI, meliflua, y es que el Oro hace escasos minutos andaba por los $1253,90 y rompiendo los anteriores máximos establecidos el pasado 21 de Octubre y en el entorno de los $1251,70. La Plata va algo más rezagada y andaba por los $17,153, por tanto todavía no se ha enfrentado a los $17,549 marcados también ese 21 de Octubre.

Esta vez parece que en el "timing" he ido bastante acertado y es que, recientemente, hice dos pequeñas compras al cambiar mi sesgo bajista a alcista en el corto plazo... Vamos a ver si hay suerte y rompe finalmente al alza y confronta resistencias que no están tan lejanas.

Saludos.

Y en lo que me está yendo de p.m. es con mis CHF "físicos", aunque claro los tengo para "X" finalidad, por tanto no voy a "materializar" nada...


----------



## meliflua (15 Ene 2015)

Os dejo este análisis sobre el 2015, mercados, crecimiento, deuda, …. muy interesante, y como decía Fernando, el cobre, o Mr Copper, como es conocido, nos está indicando que la economía global no goza de buena salud.

saludos

Global Growth Scare Could Sink Stocks in 2015 | Chris Puplava | FINANCIAL SENSE

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 12:43 ----------

Fernando, yo personalmente cargue en el último trimestre del 14, he hecho alguna compra este año, en torno a 50k€, pero la plata la tengo en torno a 15$ cortos y el oro, salvo lo último, por debajo 1100, creo que hice bien no haciendote caso cuando me decías que esperase, pero entre la devaluación del € y la subida del metal, pues ya te digo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Ahora el ratio Oro vs Petróleo anda en los... ¡25,65!

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Ene 2015)

Ahora me preocupa mi estrategia de futuro, que voy muy retrasado, solo tengo un pequeño almacén de latines, arroz, legumbre, aceite, lejía… pero me faltan medicinas, agua, semillas, herramientas, fotovoltaica, bombeo, balas…… y mi mujer se pone loca cada vez que me oye hablar de ello. 
Mi apuesta por la venta de inmuebles me ha salido bien, los precios han sido muy aceptables y creo que estoy mucho mejor posicionado que antes de entrar en este foro, pero me falta lo otro, y me veo con muy poco apoyo para llevarlo a cabo. En fin, a ver como puedo hacerlo, aunque a uno solo se le hace un poco cuesta arriba


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2015)

Parece que nuestras últimas adquisiciones en metal de principios de enero van viento en popa.

He recibido hoy mismo la última compra y respecto al precio que pagué ya la podría vender un 6% más alto...

La resistencia de 1250$ dinamitada, a ver el cierre. No esperaba que esto fuera tan rápido, pero para todo hay que estar preparado en este mundillo.

*Meliflua* anzuelos y una caña de pescar, media docena de gallinas, un gallo, y una pareja de conejos, además de un pedacito de era y aperos para trabajarla...y pozo para regar claro está. 

Yo coincido con *fernando* que no es todavía el momento de que la situación se agrave, de momento solo veo indicios de incertidumbre respecto al mercado/mercados. Y eso genera una gran volatilidad...lo del franco suizo de hoy parece que ha pillado a muchos a contrapié.

Veremos como se desarrolla el día. Por cierto el €/$ ahora no se puede tocar para especular, puede irse más abajo en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Yo no tocaría a día de hoy ninguna divisa a nivel de derivados.

Buscad la opción mas segura (liquidez, metales físicos, blue chips si estáis en bolsa...y si queréis divisa pues en papel físico, pero yo no entraría en ese juego)

*qué os parece esta premonición?????*

Espaa podra crecer un 2,7% en 2015, segn el IEB

Un saludo


----------



## Bucanero (15 Ene 2015)

Yo también soy de la opinión de paketazo y fernandojcg de que aun queda algo de tiempo. Aunque a veces las cosas se precipitan, pienso que un año debe de quedar todavía para hacer los deberes en la medida de las posibilidades de cada uno. La verdad es que cada día que pasa la situación asusta un poco más sobre todo cuando ves el petroleo cayendo y el cobre y otros indicadores como el del transporte marítimo.

También opino que donde se está notando también presión sobre la gente es en el control sobre internet y la represión bajo ciertas leyes como las antiterroristas que llegado un momento pueden ser usadas indiscriminadamente contra el pueblo. Si la represión esta aumentando aunque aun no se perciba como tal por la mayoría, yo lo tomo como otro signo de que las cosas no van bien. 

Voy retrasado con el tema del almacenamiento de viveres pero esta primavera espero poder compensarlo porque voy a intentar hacerme una huerta en un trozo de terreno que tengo haber que tal se me da la experiencia y por si las cosas se ponen feas tener por donde tirar. A la mujer meliflauta le he dicho que es por hoby (en parte si es verdad), pero no me atrevo aun a decirle el porque real.

Vivimos momentos históricos nos guste o no y en la medida de lo posible nos preparamos. Gracias por todos vuestros aportes, siempre interesantes y haber si saco tiempo y posteo algo aunque sea por daros por saco. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

Estaba vendiendo el euro y sucede esto. Me dio para doblarme.
Si llego a estar comprando me fulmina la cuenta en segundos. 
Despues de la maniobra del SNB ya ha quedado claro que el Euro esta rotísimo. :fiufiu:
De paso le meti unos largos al oro, muy fáciles.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que nuestras últimas adquisiciones en metal de principios de enero van viento en popa.
> 
> He recibido hoy mismo la última compra y respecto al precio que pagué ya la podría vender un 6% más alto...
> 
> ...





A mi me acaban de llegar hoy tambien, siguiendo el consejo de Fernando compre algo a principios. El oro es lo unico que me esta dando buenas noticias.

La bolsa para olvidar, y el puto euro mejor ni hablar.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Ene 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-extra-putin-corta-grifo-de-gas-a-europa.html

Como está el patio. Si ha empezado fuerte el año y las apuestas subiendo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

Lo bonito del oro es que en cuanto pasa algo raro, explota hacia arriba como un campeón. El mejor activo de todos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2015)

*bankiero* Lo mejor del oro es no precisar venderlo nunca, y menos cambiarlo por papeles del monopoly. 

Sinceramente, no se si alegrarme por que la inversión que poseo valga más referenciada en estampitas o preocuparme. 

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *bankiero* Lo mejor del oro es no precisar venderlo nunca, y menos cambiarlo por papeles del monopoly.
> 
> Sinceramente, no se si alegrarme por que la inversión que poseo valga más referenciada en estampitas o preocuparme.
> 
> Un saludo



El oro es el dinero de las emergencias. Ni más ni menos. 
Pero tampoco quiero ser un rey midas, que tenga mucho oro pero ninguna liquidez. (liquidez= no tener que echar mano del oro nunca)
Un saludo. :fiufiu:


----------



## SOY (15 Ene 2015)

Vender euros a cambio de oro = Apuesta segura. Luego no digáis que nadie os avisó. o ... Oro físico, ehh.
.
.
.
.
.
.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 15:59 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> El oro es el dinero de las emergencias. Ni más ni menos.
> Pero tampoco quiero ser un rey midas, que tenga mucho oro pero ninguna liquidez. (liquidez= no tener que echar mano del oro nunca)
> Un saludo. :fiufiu:



El oro es dinero. Punto. Lo que pasa es que vivimos en el mundo al revés.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## potranco (15 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahora bien es sumamente "peligroso" seguir propagando la "idea" de que es "necesaria" una "solución" de carácter catastrófico y que suele asociarse a la guerra... no nos engañemos. Y lo digo porque cada vez hay más "interés" en que esa "alternativa" vaya calando en la Sociedad y que ya he oído comentar en amigos que no se caracterizan por su formación cultural e intelectual.



me referia a la superpoblación respecto a la manera de repartir la riqueza segun la población. No por que los recursos sean todos finitios. 
La hipótesis de los recursos finitos hoy es defendida por quienes rechazan los cambios. La energía (que por concepto es omnipresente) y el agua (del mar) son ilimitados. Y respecto a la comida la FAO dice que el planeta puede dar de comer al triple de población mundial si se gestiona correctamente. 



> Y respecto al PIB desde una perspectiva histórica hay períodos destacados y muy amplios en la Historia donde Occidente fue el "referente" mundial y se
> dieron durante el Imperio Romano y el Imperio Español... Evidentemente, aquí también puedes ver un cierto "equilibrio" demográfico y económico.



lo cierto es que los distintos análisis históricos de la economía muestran que eso no era asi aunque nos parezca algo curioso al pensar en grandes imperios como el romano o el español: 

List of regions by past GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






(los anglosajones omiten a España porque tampoco se aclaran con los datos (je!))

En realidad es un problema de cambios en la mentalidad de la civilización. La riqueza en imperios como el romano o incluso el españól no era un fin en sí mismo, sino que tenía una utilidad subyugada a otros propósitos. Esto cambiará a partir del desarrollo de los bancos y en general del capitalismo, que como su nombre su indica hará del capital el centro de la civilización.

Pero en el imperio Romano el centro de su civilización era la idea de Roma como expansión de leyes y costumbres. En el imperio español se tratará de la expansión de dios y la religión. Es por esto que en el imperio español, muchos grandes personajes se jubilaban en la austeridad de monasterios a pesar de haber pasado por sus manos ingentes cantidades de oro. Eso no tienen nada que ver con los colonialistas ingleses del siglo XIX y XX jubilándose en enormes mansiones repletas de riquezas. 

Eso que hacian aquellos españoles hoy nos parece algo inexplicable, pero entonces existía otra mentalidad, que aparece señalada por reputados historiadores como un factor clave para explicar porqué las riquezas del imperio español parecieran haberse desvanecido en la historia sin dejar las consecuencias que vemos en imperios como el francés o el británico. 

Simplemente se gastaban sin ninguna visión del capital como el mayor poder en sí mismo. El imperio español tenía un objetivo religioso y geopolitico, y la riqueza era un medio funcional subyagada a ellos. En los imperios francés y británico esa relación ya será justo la inversa.

En fin, era sólo por añadir el punto histórico.


Volviendo al presente, Rusia ha cortado al final el gas a Europa y esos juegan a movimiento ganado. Lo que significa que el eje China-Rusia tienen ya casi la sartén por el mango, y sacarse el oro de encima ahora sería de locos. Me parece a mí, vamos. Cuando la balanza se incline abiertamente entonces debería aparecer un cierto pánico general que hará subir el valor del oro de manera destacada. Al menos parece de lógica.


----------



## DenariusGold (15 Ene 2015)

Aprovecho ese día de fuerte subida del GOLD... para desearos a todos un Feliz 2015 !

Mis intervenciones por aqui han sido muy escasas estos ultimos meses, pero os leo siempre con mucho placer. La calidad de las infos compartidas sigue siendo optimal !

Un saludo, MG


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (15 Ene 2015)

metaleros alegremonos, pronto el sol brillará y muchas bocas callará.


----------



## carraca (15 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos, la verdad es que a la que uno se descuelga tres dias del foro, cuesta mas atrapar el ultimo comentario que averiguar cuando sucedera el colapso financiero :XX:
Tengo previsto adquirir monedas en físico, CHF y NOK, pensando en poseer las dos por igual, ya que no dispongo de ninguna, y de esta manera diversificar un poco mas. 
De la NOK no se si esperar un poco más, pero visto el panorama y la proximidad de las elecciones griegas, a lo mejor me doy con un canto en los dientes. Por parte del CHF ya no tengo dientes, je , je. Pero dicen que mas vale tarde que nunca.
Gracias a todos por la información aportada.


----------



## andyy (15 Ene 2015)

Buenas tardes amigos, os dejo un poco de "agua fría" para que nadie se queme los piés.
Vertiginoso el año....carraca, me ha pasado como a ti con el CHF...fuera dientes

La Carta de la Bolsa - Dónde estar invertido en 2015 y dónde no

La Carta de la Bolsa - Leyenda urbana: el rendimiento del oro y su fama de “activo seguro”


----------



## oinoko (15 Ene 2015)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> metaleros alegremonos, pronto el sol brillará y muchas bocas callará.



Esto se parece a pegarse una piña con el coche y alegrarse de tener seguro a todo riesgo. 
Ciertamente tener seguro minimiza los daños, pero hubiera preferido no tener que utilizar el seguro y llegar entero a casa.
Supongo que en parte puede el ego de demostrar que se tiene razón, pero hay cosas en las que sería mejor equivocarse.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (15 Ene 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Esto se parece a pegarse una piña con el coche y alegrarse de tener seguro a todo riesgo.
> Ciertamente tener seguro minimiza los daños, pero hubiera preferido no tener que utilizar el seguro y llegar entero a casa.
> Supongo que en parte puede el ego de demostrar que se tiene razón, pero *hay cosas en las que sería mejor equivocarse*.
> 
> Saludos.



A veces hay cosas en las que no te vas a equivocar porque son inevitables e inexorablemente van a suceder con o sin tu consentimiento. Aunque a veces cueste creerlo las hay y hay muchas de ellas. El colapso del dinero fiat, de la estafa del dinero fiat, es una de esas cosas. Al final acabará, y acabará como han acabado todos y cada uno de los dineros fiat a lo largo de la historia. Su valor teminará siendo cero. A mucha gente le cuesta aceptarlo pero eso es sólo porque no comprenden el sistema. No es cuestión de alegrarse o no de que el sistema colapse, es cuestión de prepararse o no prepararse para lo inevitable.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## chema1970 (15 Ene 2015)

*Monedas en físico*

Hola, una preguntilla como adquiris las monedas en físico, en el banco, o de alguna otra manera? saludos y graciasienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRM8DVMFG54

Este señor trabaja con fibos, el video es antes del acontecimiento del SNB. Al superar los 1250$ (dice en el video que no cree, pero ahora que sabemos que sí que supera los 1250) dice que se va a 1385$) qué opináis?


----------



## Tichy (15 Ene 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Hola, una preguntilla como adquiris las monedas en físico, en el banco, o de alguna otra manera? saludos y graciasienso:



Pues más bien de alguna otra manera.

Si quieres informarte, puedes empezar por aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2015)

*ladrillófilo* viendo la prisa con la que se está moviendo todo esto, yo apostaría como poco y rota la resistencia del 1250$, por ir a cerrar el famoso Gap que os menté hace unas semanas en la zona de *1370$*.

Yo me quedaría con ese punto, que podría alcanzar en una progresión de días alcistas.

No obstante lo que digo siempre, despacito y con buena letra.

Un saludo


----------



## chema1970 (15 Ene 2015)

*perdon*



Tichy dijo:


> Pues más bien de alguna otra manera.
> 
> Si quieres informarte, puedes empezar por aquí:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html



Perdón, me refería a moneda extranjera física, chf, gbp, ..., monedas de oro ya tengo, gracias:|


----------



## carraca (15 Ene 2015)

El CHF ha reventado!!!!!!
Si antes escribo sobre adquirir fisico:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vaya, vaya... tenéis bastante animado el hilo. Evidentemente, hoy es un día de alegría para los "metaleros", pero no porque el Oro haya subido -que también- sino porque hoy se ha demostrado su principal cualidad: el "refugio"... Tampoco hay motivos para "tocar campanas" y es que andamos muy lejos de su valor REAL o el que nosotros estimamos. Y, además, hay que mirar también la vertiente "negativa" -que la tiene- y es que cada vez es más evidente que vienen "curvas"... y eso NUNCA es bueno.

# potranco: No tengo el suficiente tiempo para darte una respuesta bastante completa a lo que comentas. Sin embargo, te diré que, efectivamente, se pueden desarrollar sistemas de energía casi ilimitados y en el tema alimenticio también se puede avanzar muchísimo, pero claro amigo: NO INTERESA... Por tanto, si no cambiamos -muy complejo- el Sistema, pues lo que hay es: RECURSOS FINITOS y EXCESO DE POBLACIÓN... Y esa será una las "excusas" en el "desencadenante final"...

En cualquier caso, valoro mucho tus aportaciones y me gustaría ver que sigues comentando por aquí y habrás comprobado que en este hilo vamos por "faena", por tanto prima la seriedad, y nos dejamos de "chorradas"...

# chema 1970: Los "deberes" se tienen que hacer con tiempo... Así que no te "precipites" y deja que se serene todo un poco. Ahora olvídate del CHF y la NOK -recién comprada...- hay que seguirla, pero tampoco es una invitación a entrar. En estos momentos, las divisas aunque sean "físicas" son muy peligrosas.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, lo "normal" es adquirirlas a través de una entidad bancaria y tienes que contar con las comisiones y el tipo de cambio que te apliquen en ese momento (piensa que de ahí también sacan rentabilidad). En total, puedes dejarte un 4%-5%, aunque eso depende de cada entidad.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2015)

Tampoco nos vayamos a pensar ahora que el € es una morralla de moneda y que el $ o el CHF etc. son la panacea.

La movida pasa por la QE europea y los griegos...os recuerdo que USA se cansó de imprimir papel hace nada y el $ a día de hoy es de lo más fuerte que hay.

No os confundáis a la hora de invertir vuestros ahorros, analizad lo que hizo el $ y pensad lo que puede pasar aquí. Una QE masiva y bien hecha (al estilo USA) puede revalorizar las bolsas europeas, sobre todo los blue chips cara un año o más. 

Esto está todo tan loco que como para ponernos ahora a pagar comisiones de cambio de divisas y que luego equivoquemos el movimiento cegándola y comprando justo en la inflexión del subyacente que elijamos.

Nadie sabe dónde va a parar el € respecto al $ así que no os vengan que si 1,10$, , paridad, o 0,90$ etc...no hay nada ni nadie que pueda saberlo a ciencia cierta, lo único cierto es que no hace tanto estábamos a 1,50$ por €

Nuestros € siguen pagándonos la compra, y eso es lo importante, por lo demás, no os barreneis demasiado la cabeza, esto va por barrios y por modas.

Quizá dentro de un mes tengamos el oro a 1100$ y el € a 1,30$ y entonces diremos ¿Qué coño ha pasado?

Un saludo

*edito*: *coño Fernando te me has adelantado un minuto en decir casi lo mismo...si te hubiera leído antes ya no hubiera posteado*


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

¡Equilicuá! Y no te preocupes, paketazo, porque es "normal", más o menos andamos por la misma "onda" e imagino que hemos tenido experiencias parecidas...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (15 Ene 2015)

Gracias Paketazo por tus palabras.

Yo soy de ésos de los que, me hablan de divisas y me entran los mil y un sudores. Y es gracioso pq yo tengo capacidad para hacer cambios relativamente cómodos en todas esas monedas. Pero has dado en la clave: entre comisiones, cambios de moneda... y demas jostiassss, y te puedes comer un marrón como un estadio de grande.

Reconozco que por aquí ya se ha hablado del CHF como reserva de valor en estos tiempos convulsos.

Dando por hecho que nadie tiene una bola de cristal, que cada uno ha de moverse según sus percepciones.... ¿sería descabellado plantearse meterse *ahora* en CHF en previsión de posibles caídas *concatenadas* futuras del EUR?

Como bien dices ahora hay un QE en ciernes que 'teóricamente' permitiría mejorar la economía, competitividad, ... y toda esa mandanga. Sería gracioso meterse ahora para que, por esas razones de los hados que hay entre gráficas y análisis sesudos, va, y vuelve el CHF a volver a anclarse al EUR (improbable según mi percepción actual). ¿Cómo lo veis?

P.D.: pq la jugada no es como algunos q no se lo han pensado con calma plantean de, un beneficio inmediato de aquéllos que fueron previsores y tenían antes del 'susto' CHF's... sino más bien hay q plantearlo q el BNS lo hace en previsión de una gran caída del precio del EUR, y como es natural, no quiere que le arrastren a los avernos por culpa de su política en estos 3 años de anclaje al EUR. En ese caso, meterte *ahora* en CHF's sería una buena forma de salvar el culo...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Ahora mismo olvidaros del CHF... Quienes entramos a tiempo, pues hemos "acertado", aunque yo ya hace años que la venía recomendando, al igual que la NOK...

Está claro que el BNS da por hecho una fuerte devaluación del Euro, pero hasta que no veamos la QE -que hay que dar por hecha- y su evolución, pues no me atrevo a pronosticar absolutamente nada, es decir que ahora lo prudente es OBSERVAR, dar cierto tiempo y entonces actuar en consecuencia. Está claro que los foreros que solemos escribir ya os iremos dando nuestras particulares "percepciones" y luego vosotros debéis decidir en función de las vuestras.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2015)

*nekcab*, Yo en bolsa, que es de lo que entiendo algo, te puedo poner un ejemplo descriptivo que pasa cada día por si te sirve:

Cuando un valor teóricamente bueno, espera por ejemplo una mala campaña de resultados, sus acciones caen anticipadamente antes de presentar la cuentas en previsión de lo que se espera.

Luego, cuando ya se confirma la noticia y se ve que es cierto lo que se esperaba, el valor ya descontó todo lo malo que podía suceder e incluso algo más, y tras esto, empieza a recuperar lo perdido poco a poco.

Aquí, me temo que en el momento que se confirme la QE y su letra pequeña, el € empezará a recuperar poco a poco hasta estabilizarse en cotas superiores a las previas al anuncio.

Yo si tuviera $ por ejemplo, que no los tengo, los cambiaría por € tras saber como serán las condiciones de la QE muy probablemente.

Compra lo que nadie quiere a precio de saldo, y vende lo que todos desean a precio de oro.


----------



## timi (15 Ene 2015)

vaya , como esta el hilo ,,, yo no me alegro de la subida , indica curvas pronunciadas , pero al menos tenemos un seguro. Desde que entre en el hilo he comprado sin mirar precio y he llegado a un 75% de lo que quería.Estos últimos días he comprado , pero ya mirando precio. Igual en el futuro el precio actual es una ganga , pero a partir de ahora empezare a mirar con lupa cuando comprar y que comprar.Pero insisto , no me alegro , preferiría que el canario en la mina siguiera piando , pero esta claro que algo le pasa al canario.
Gracias a todos los del hilo por la información y las enseñanzas IMPAGABLES .

Espero que tengas razón Fernando , y que quede algo mas de tiempo , será de suma necesidad para mucha gente que lee por aquí y no ha hecho los deberes
yo no entiendo de muchas de las cosas que habláis , pero si lo suficiente para poder aprovechar que compartáis esta información y poder , dentro de mis posibilidades ,protegerme lo mejor posible.
yo volveré a lo mío , que es el huerto , los animales y los arboles frutales , y si el oro sigue subiendo me olvidare de lo que tengo en mp.
esta crisis me ha enseñado que puedo vivir de forma mucho mas sencilla y ser infinitamente mas feliz.
Pero seguiré por aquí ,,,,

saludos a todos y calma.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *nekcab*, Yo en bolsa, que es de lo que entiendo algo, te puedo poner un ejemplo descriptivo que pasa cada día por si te sirve:
> 
> Cuando un valor teóricamente bueno, espera por ejemplo una mala campaña de resultados, sus acciones caen anticipadamente antes de presentar la cuentas en previsión de lo que se espera.
> 
> ...



Touche!!

Decirte que estoy de viaje por un pais sudamericano, y llevo tres dias que no encuentro casas de cambio con euros suficientes (3000-4000) para cambiar. Las tres veces que he ido, fue a la hora de comer (despues de reuniones, etc) y los agotan...Aqui estan comprando euros como si se acabaran mañana.


----------



## japiluser (15 Ene 2015)

Los que se están descojonando son los que tenían bolsa Suiza. La bolsa no se si ha caido un 5 %.... pero con el cambio de moneda le han metido un 13% como mínimo para arriba en un día al valor liquidativo de lo que tuvieran ( por desgracia no es mi caso ).
Yo no soy partidario de comprar ahora CHF y menos coronas danesas. Para ganar pasta en un cambio de divisa en papel hay que esperar por lo menos un retorno del 10% o más, que las comisiones son de órdago. Se tenía que haber comprado CHF cuando estaban a 1,40 o 1,30 ( que en este caso si es mi caso ) pero hoy que estan por la par del euro es una locura. Otra cosa es que ocurra una debacle con el euro....pero no se me ocurre....aunque todo es posible.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2015)

La mejor inversión que puede hacer uno es su educación financiera.
Yo cuando llegue a este foro ni siquiera sabía lo que era una subordinada o una preferente y a fuerza de leer mucho ya consigo enterarme de como funcionan los mercados. Si algún día llego a ser muy bueno igual puedo buscarme la vida como especulador (o trader que suena más refinado) pero de momento con que no me quiten lo mío me conformo. :fiufiu:


----------



## carraca (15 Ene 2015)

Fernandojcg, Paketazo; Gracias por vuestros consejos, tendré la escopeta cargada (en euros) esperando acontecimientos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Bueno, bueno... El CHF se ha podido comprar sin apenas riesgo en el cambio aplicado desde su "anclaje", es decir algo más de 3 años... Y sobre Coronas Danesas NADIE ha comentado NADA por este hilo.

# timi: En lo posible intentamos transmitir nuestras opiniones sin "gongorismos", es decir explicar la Economía de forma clara y concisa, de manera que sea "accesible" para todo el mundo. Por supuesto, que varios de los que escribimos por aquí podríamos "adornar" los comentarios con "tecnicismos" que, aparte de aburridos, no llegan a entender muchos que los suelen utilizar...

Realmente, timi, los acontecimientos se están precipitando y no veas la quincena con que hemos empezado el año. Sigo pensando que queda tiempo, aunque lógicamente cada vez menos, pero tampoco hay que volverse "paranoico", sino lo mejor es no hacer nada.

SI, esta Crisis ha permitido que mucha gente se vuelva a "concienciar" de que la vida no es "fácil" y nunca lo ha sido, a pesar del "espejismo" de hace pocos años, de manera que se puede disfrutar de la vida sin un gran dispendio. Esto "suena" bien para los que tenemos las "necesidades" cubiertas, pero no me impide olvidar que hay mucha gente que está viviendo en el umbral de la pobreza y mientras el SUBNORMAL que dirige este país "presumiendo" de que éste es el "primero de la clase" en el crecimiento europeo...
En tiempos del Imperio Romano, ahora andaría en el foso "acompañando" a los leones... Allí solían "solucionar" este tipo de problemas por la vía rápida.

Bueno, ahora aprovecharé para repasar la información y ya os enlazaré algo.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (15 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> La mejor inversión que puede hacer uno es su educación financiera.
> Yo cuando llegue a este foro ni siquiera sabía lo que era una subordinada o una preferente y a fuerza de leer mucho ya consigo enterarme de como funcionan los mercados. Si algún día llego a ser muy bueno igual puedo buscarme la vida como especulador (o trader que suena más refinado) pero de momento con que no me quiten lo mío me conformo. :fiufiu:



Estoy de acuerdo bankiero q a algunos de nosotros nos falta mucho por leer. Y ahí coincido contigo. Pero creo q es importante no obviar un aspecto: entre el acceso a la información hasta el momento de la toma de decisión, hay un espectro de elementos, q permiten pasar de "riesgos terribles" a simplemente "riesgos a tener en cuenta pero q con quietud de espíritu, asumes". Alcanzar ese "nirvana", es una auténtica bendición.

A veces no hay peor ataduras que las que uno se impone a uno mismo...


----------



## japiluser (15 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... El CHF se ha podido comprar sin apenas riesgo en el cambio aplicado desde su "anclaje", es decir algo más de 3 años... Y sobre Coronas Danesas NADIE ha comentado NADA por este hilo.
> 
> # timi: En lo posible intentamos transmitir nuestras opiniones sin "gongorismos", es decir explicar la Economía de forma clara y concisa, de manera que sea "accesible" para todo el mundo. Por supuesto, que varios de los que escribimos por aquí podríamos "adornar" los comentarios con "tecnicismos" que, aparte de aburridos, no llegan a entender muchos que los suelen utilizar...
> 
> ...



disculpas fernandojcg .... me he confundido con las NOK ( noruegas ) esas si tienen algo de sentido. Las danesas por desgracia estan ancladas al euro.....si ocurriese una debacle si serían una opción porque se anclarían al.... "marco". En caso de debacle..... yo si pienso que los alemanes abandonarán el barco con algunos vecinos y pasarán el invierno que les toque sin calentar a otros ( entre otras cosas porque tendran que gestionar sus escasas "brasas".


----------



## timi (15 Ene 2015)

me he dado cuanta de una cosa ,,,, desde hace algún tiempo , presto mas atención a los pequeños resúmenes económicos en las radios y en las tv , pues igual no he prestado suficiente atención , pero esta subida del oro , no la he oído en ningún sitio ienso:, y como mínimo es para comentarla , ni que sea 10 segundos,,,,, lo del petróleo a todas horas , eso si,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Muy bueno este artículo de Moisés Romero y que enlaza con lo que venimos comentando por aquí, especialmente por paketazo...

- ¿Un dólar fuerte es igual a una Bolsa fuerte? Sencillamente falso | Investing.com

# timi: El otro día vi en La Sexta el debate en que estaba invitado Salvador Niño Becerra y "sonrojaban" las opiniones vertidas por los teóricamente "especialistas" económicos... A GORRAZOS tendrían que haber salido del plató...

Los medios de comunicación "oficiales" no sirven más que para un "escaneo" rápido de la actualidad, el tiempo, alguna "titi" de buen ver que salga y poco más, eso en cuanto a la TV, porque en la radio hay bastante más "calidad", aunque bastante sesgada en función de la ideología o quien "paga" ese medio. Y sobre lo que comentas del Oro, qué dices... hablar de una reliquia bárbara. No, eso es para los documentales de "Arqueología"...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno este artículo de Moisés Romero y que enlaza con lo que venimos comentando por aquí, especialmente por paketazo...
> 
> - ¿Un dólar fuerte es igual a una Bolsa fuerte? Sencillamente falso | Investing.com
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, he leido el articulo que recomiendas. 

Perdon por mi ignorancia leyendo graficos, pero debo entender que el autor en el final de su articulo insinua que no va mantenerse tan fuerte como se espera? o en otras palabras, que el euro no se va a hundir tanto como se pregona y llegar a la paridad con el dolar ?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Je,je,je... No se trata de leer, sino de MIRAR. Si te fijas, la CONCLUSIÓN es EVIDENTE: Hoy todo el mundo habla de la gran fortaleza del USD y bla, bla, bla... Bien, el gráfico nos indica que, a pesar de todo ello, en su evolución de los últimos 50 años se encuentra prácticamente en mínimos, por tanto fuertemente DEVALUADO... Es decir, que su valor REAL va menguando con el paso del tiempo y en consonancia a cómo han ido colapsando SIEMPRE las monedas fiduciarias. Ahora mismo, si pusiéramos - y ya lo hicimos en el pasado- un gráfico del Denario romano observaríamos una evolución semejante y estaría indicando que el "final" del USD no está tan lejano como algunos parecen aventurar en los últimos días.

Sobre el par EUR/USD no tengo una opinión formada y, en principio, parece que el EUR debiera devaluarse fuertemente, pero claro si vemos el gráfico del USD y lo "interpretamos" adecuadamente pues es evidente que la Economía americana tiene que ser un reflejo de su moneda, así que...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Ahí dejo un artículo que enlaza con lo que venimos comentando hoy por aquí...

- Crude, Gold Jump After Goldman Says SNB Action Hints At "Massive ECB QE" | Zero Hedge

Y Marc Faber también opina como "menda lerenda" respecto al Oro y los mercados emergentes...

- Market doomsayer Marc Faber: Gold will rally 30% in 2015 - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (15 Ene 2015)

Es que esa es otra, bankiero:

Pongamos por caso: fuí un forero sagaz, y a lo expuesto en todo este tiempo en el foro (haces bien Fernando en recordárnoslo, otra cosa es que uno tenga los arrestos de dar el paso...) me dió por pasar una parte de mi patrimonio a CHF's. Ok.

La gracia sería una vez transmutado el nuevo valor del franco suizo, pasar nuevamente a EUR (cosa q en pp.solo debería hacerse si tiene dicho movim.fines especulativos). Porque... ¿y si tus francos los dejas indefinidamente en tu bonita cuenta? Precisamente por esa volatilidad de los mercados, hay una parte de riesgo asumido que más que una caída de la divisa EUR, sean movimientos del tipo: hoy suben, dentro de un tiempo bajan, ... total, para en según q momento quedarte como antes, pero eso sí, algo más ligero tras pagar las comisiones de entrada, y de salida si te vieras obligado a salir en un momento desfavorable.

No sé, como siempre me pasa con las divisas, no le cojo el 'coceto' como decía el bueno de Manuel Manquiña en Airbag.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Yo siempre he valorado en el CHF y la NOK que pertenecen a Economías "solventes" y -sobre todo- como valores "refugios" ante imprevistos derivados del Euro: final del mismo, salida de países miembros, etc.

Entiendo que el tema de las Divisas es bastante complejo de asimilar y no es para todo el mundo, al igual que sucede con los MPs., pero en lo personal siempre me ha ido bien ahí y más cuando he utilizado instrumentos "convencionales" (moneda "física", fondos de inversión monetarios, etc.). También llevo muchos años en esto de la Economía, así que es normal en mí caso o podría serlo en paketazo, atom ant, bankiero, meliflua, etc., etc.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 23:21 ----------

Un buen ejemplo de adónde nos puede conducir la puta Deuda...

- Gobernador de Puerto Rico firma ley que sube un 67 % los impuestos al crudo Por EFE

Ahora bien, el "pollo" este va a tener que salir a la calle "blindado"...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2015)

Interesante análisis...

- ¿Qué hay detrás de la ruptura del techo del franco suizo? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## potranco (16 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, valoro mucho tus aportaciones y me gustaría ver que sigues comentando por aquí y habrás comprobado que en este hilo vamos por "faena", por tanto prima la seriedad, y nos dejamos de "chorradas"...



gracias, yo también las tuyas. Y coincido con esto que decias en otro mensaje: 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación "oficiales" no sirven más que para un "escaneo" rápido de la actualidad, el tiempo, alguna "titi" de buen ver que salga y poco más, eso en cuanto a la TV, porque en la radio hay bastante más "calidad", aunque bastante sesgada en función de la ideología o quien "paga" ese medio. Y sobre lo que comentas del Oro, qué dices... hablar de una reliquia bárbara. No, eso es para los documentales de "Arqueología"...



de hecho no se habla demasiado del oro por una cuestión política. La ocultación de la situación real de la economía y del papel del oro es un hecho. Los Hedge-Funds se van también hacia el oro despreciando ese relato económico que los medios repiten sin cesar: 
It Seems Like Hedge Funds Are Jumping Into The Gold Market | Seeking Alpha

el propio analista habla con claridad de cómo los medios tratan las informaciones sobre el oro que no van acompañadas por los hechos:

_"The popular narrative is that the gold market is currently quiet and dead and there is very little investor interest.
That is not supported by the large amounts of volume that we're seeing in the gold mining and leveraged gold mining ETFs.
The volume has increased to the largest levels in history and it seems to be hedge funds who are getting into the market.
Since most of the interest seems to be on the short side this may provide a good opportunity for patient gold mining investors."_




fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante análisis...
> - ¿Qué hay detrás de la ruptura del techo del franco suizo? | Investing.com



también resulta inquietante que nadie comente que este movimiento con el euro en Suiza aparece justo tras el anuncio del BCE de compras masivas de deuda en Europa para estimular la economía. 

El BCE hizo ese anuncio con la oposición total de Alemania, al menos es la versión oficial. Pero tal suceso resulta algo casi paranormal, ya que el control de Alemania sobre la economía de la UE se suponía que era casi absoluto. Y ahora de repente el BCE se enfrenta a Alemania. ¿Alguien se puede creer eso?. ¿De repente el personaje Draghi quiere ayudar a Grecia y España y manda a la mierda a Alemania?. ¿Se ha pasado con el orujo?. 

El caso es que si Rusia corta el grifo de la energía a Alemania (tal como acaba de suceder) los alemanes se verán obligados a traer el gas desde los gasoductos del sur: 







y es tal como se ve en el mapa. Lo han de traer a través de - agárrense los bemoles - de Grecia. Es decir, que si Rusia mantiene el grifo cerrado puede hacer que la Grecia de Tsipras fuerze a Alemania a condonar la deuda. Porque Alemania se colapsaría cagando leches como no le llegue el gas. 

Las elecciones griegas son el proximo 25 de Enero. Ojo a este tema y eso de ver a Rajoy corriendo como una rata hacia Grecia. Si Rusia mantiene el grifo cerrado el despegue económico de Grecia sería inevitable, y previsible el posterior contagio a Podemos en España.

¿Porqué los suizos se han desprendido de repente de sus euros?. Si Rusia sigue jugando con el grifo cerrado hasta el 25 de Enero la respuesta estará muy clara: la zona euro va a entrar en crisis. Y como los suizos ya se los han sacado de encima, es mas que tentador pensar que eso va a ser así. 

El 19 de Febrero es el año nuevo chino, el año de la oveja. Es el resurgimiento de los humildes y del apoyo mutuo. Un buen año para hacer dinero pero no por medio de la especulación. Hay que evitar todo lo que no sea sólido y bien plantado. 

_


----------



## oinoko (16 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación "oficiales" no sirven más que para un "escaneo" rápido de la actualidad, el tiempo, alguna "titi" de buen ver que salga y poco más, eso en cuanto a la TV, porque en la radio hay bastante más "calidad", aunque bastante sesgada en función de la ideología o quien "paga" ese medio. Y sobre lo que comentas del Oro, qué dices... hablar de una reliquia bárbara. No, eso es para los documentales de "Arqueología"...
> 
> Saludos.



Hacia días que no veía un disparate de tal calibre en un telediario como la noticia de esta noche en el telediario contando lo que había pasado con el CHF/EUR, me he quedado tan flipado que lo he buscado en la web, para ver si lo había entendido mal.

Suiza abandona el cambio mínimo frente al euro y el franco suizo se pone a la par de la divisa común - RTVE.es

Cito literal: a partir del segundo 13

"_Suiza ha liberado la cotización de su moneda ligada hasta ahora a un cambio mínimo frente al Euro, *la idea es buscar un franco mas débil para generar competitividad solo que el efecto en los mercados ha sido el contrario*, el franco se ha disparado un 30% y las empresas suizas se han desplomado...._

Que malandrines que son los suizos!!!, que intentaban devaluarse pero les ha salido mal la jugada. Se merecen lo que les pase por pillastres. 
Y que bueno es el Draghi que nos monta una QE de un Billon, para que todos seamos felices, y que no tiene nada que ver con lo de los suizos.


Ahora en serio, *esto no es sólo un punto de vista discutible, esto es desinformación pura y dura*. 
Después de esto, como se puede creer alguien lo que digan por la tele?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# potranco: Bueno, ayer tuvimos un buen ejemplo de lo que es la desinformación desde la información "oficial". No dijeron NADA de lo que realmente era importante y parece que AHORA están centrados en la lucha contra el Islamismo Radical existente en la UE. Será porque no han tenido tiempo para ponerse en ello y no me refiero a las fuerzas policiales, sino a una equivocada Justicia excesivamente "garantista" para según qué cuestiones. Claro que ése ya es un tema muy "resbaladizo", pues las líneas entre Seguridad y Libertades son muy delgadas, de manera que una determinada situación puede servir también para otros fines...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Gas, de momento esa noticia la tengo en "cuarentena"... Vamos, que NO le doy crédito. Putin es un inteligente y hábil político y no veo que a Rusia le interese profundizar en la actual tensión geopolítica. Tampoco creo que Alemania vaya a condonarle la deuda a Grecia, pero si Syriza, Podemos y otras formaciones políticas del Sur de Europa consiguen tener la "llave" para gobernar en sus distintos países, SI que sería muy factible que obligarán a sentarse a negociar a los acreedores. En cualquier caso, no hay que saber mucho de finanzas para ver que no hay más "camino" que ese... Y NO sólo en el Sur de Europa, sino prácticamente en todo el mundo. Tiempo al tiempo...

Y el Año de la Cabra, asociado a la madera, es un signo muy Ying, pero desde luego hemos comenzado el año bastante alejados de ahí... Veremos si acaba imponiéndose y tenemos un año donde predomine la distensión.

# oinoko: Yo hace tiempo que los informativos, debates, etc., los tengo como "ruido de fondo" y únicamente presto atención cuando oigo el habitual "desaguisado" en línea con lo que nos comentas. El problema de la TV es que la gente se queda "embobada" y se traga lo que le dicen sin cuestionar nada, por tanto no es raro que nos vaya como nos va...

Ayer y hoy la NOTICIA tendría que ser la medida adoptada por el BNS, pero NADA de NADA, aparte de que tampoco ha habido reacciones notorias por parte de otros Bancos Centrales, organismos e instituciones político-económico-financieras. Eso SI, ayer hubo una gran cacería de "gacelas" y también de "piezas" bastante más "grandes". Todo efectuado con alevosía y "nocturnidad".

Además, no lo he leído por aquí ni por ningún otro lado, pero la medida del BSN se pasa por los mismos COJONES toda la argumentación que se les dio a los suizos para que votarán en contra en el pasado Referéndum del Oro del pasado 30 de Noviembre y no han pasado ni dos meses de ello... Recordemos que ese sentimiento contrario contra el Oro emanó desde el BSN, el Gobierno y la mayor parte del Parlamento suizo...

Me gustaría saber qué papel ha tenido que ver en todo esto el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, radicado en Basilea, y que es el AUTENTICO Banco Central de los Bancos Centrales...

Y dejo un interesante artículo en línea con el tema y que todavía dará lugar en este hilo a muchos comentarios e informaciones asociados al mismo. Y es que el CHF no es una moneda "más"...

- Suiza muestra al mundo los peligros que le esperan tras años de 'burbuja monetaria' - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

Yo hace unos días comentaba lo de los tipos negativos del SNB.
Se ve que les ha gustado la medida y han visto que lo de anclarse al Euro es una estupidez, les sale mucho mejor cobrarte dinero por depositar. 
Y no hay que creerse nada de lo que digan los mass media, si hay tipos negativos significa que hay mucho miedo circulando por los mercados. :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2015)

Desde que sigo el hilo, es cierto que *fernando*, yo mismo, y algunos foreros más hemos pensado que el oro podía irse a la zona de los 1000$ Oz al menos. Para mi nada ha cambiado, salvo que a medio plazo nos encontramos definiendo una perfecta tendencia alcista dentro de la bajista principal.

Llegado el día y cuando la bajista principal quede anulada tendré que cambiar mi percepción. No obstante dicho esto, también digo que no he parado de comprar poco a poco oro cada mes, incluso Fernando hace unas semanas cambió su perspectiva en vista de los acontecimientos. Un buen inversor no se obceca con una idea, y sabe cambiar de barco cuando no le gusta el destino del mismo, incluso llevar un pie en cada cubierta hasta que se define la dirección.

En cuanto a lo de los intereses negativos ya sea en Suiza, Alemania o cualquier parte del mundo, desde mi modesta opinión es una argucia como cualquier otra de la que se cree la mejor y más segura banca del mundo.

Yo he nacido allí, y son un pueblo admirable, lo admito. Pero también admito que son bastante prepotentes en algunas cosas, y se radicalizan al respecto...tenemos el mejor chocolate, las mejores farmacéuticas, nuestros relojes son únicos, nuestra moneda es la "ostia", y nuestros bancos son inexpugnables y jamás quebrarán...

Yo no me creo nada de eso, simplemente se aprovechan de una situación histórica muy favorable y que les ha ido bien hasta la fecha, siempre que hay incertidumbres económicas a ellos se ha ido bien históricamente.

Pagar una tasa negativa por que te garanticen algo que ya es tuyo me parece fuera de todo principio lógico del ser humano. 

Otra cosa es que pagues por tener una confidencialidad, o por ocultar grandes cantidades de moneda...que puede que los tiros vayan más por ese lado a pesar de esa supuesta ley de trasparencia que dicen existe.

Que pensáis pasaría con todos los grandes depósitos suizos si mañana se hiciera pública al 100% sin tapujos toda la contabilidad y con nombres y apellidos, y los puntos de procedencia.

Dicho esto, admito que sí hacen buen chocolate...

Un saludo, y a última hora sacaré unas líneas del oro a ver si nos canta algo.


----------



## Parri (16 Ene 2015)

Paketazo, te cuento la historia.

Fernando empezó a escribir en el hilo oficial del oro. El compañero aceitunator en ocasiones no recibe con mucha educación a la gente y por ese motivo empezó a escribir en este hilo. 

A mi me gustan los 2 hilos, los veo muy compatibles, pero es más una lucha de "egos".

Ya sabes que remarcar nuestros aciertos engordan nuestro ego y esconder nuestros errores nos hace fuertes ante nuestros "enemigos". 

Yo intento aprender de los errores de las personas que considero "inteligentes" pero rara vez los reconocen en público y tienes que hablarles primero de tus errores para que se abran un poco.

Una persona que tengo en alta consideración como es Llinares rara vez ha recocido un error, reconozco que es jodido pero tendemos a eso, a minimizar nuestros errores y ensalzar nuestros aciertos.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2015)

*parri* si fuéramos capaces de aprender algo de eso que comentas, el mundo sería mucho más llevadero.

Un profesor de filosofía me dijo en una ocasión:" hay dos modos de aprender en esta vida, de tus propios errores, o de los ajenos...tú decides como quieres hacerlo"

Buen día.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Je,je,je... No se trata de leer, sino de MIRAR. Si te fijas, la CONCLUSIÓN es EVIDENTE: Hoy todo el mundo habla de la gran fortaleza del USD y bla, bla, bla... Bien, el gráfico nos indica que, a pesar de todo ello, en su evolución de los últimos 50 años se encuentra prácticamente en mínimos, por tanto fuertemente DEVALUADO... Es decir, que su valor REAL va menguando con el paso del tiempo y en consonancia a cómo han ido colapsando SIEMPRE las monedas fiduciarias. Ahora mismo, si pusiéramos - y ya lo hicimos en el pasado- un gráfico del Denario romano observaríamos una evolución semejante y estaría indicando que el "final" del USD no está tan lejano como algunos parecen aventurar en los últimos días.
> 
> Sobre el par EUR/USD no tengo una opinión formada y, en principio, parece que el EUR debiera devaluarse fuertemente, pero claro si vemos el gráfico del USD y lo "interpretamos" adecuadamente pues es evidente que la Economía americana tiene que ser un reflejo de su moneda, así que...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Gracias Fernando.


----------



## Parri (16 Ene 2015)

Aceitunator. Me alegro que escribieras a Fernando y eso habla bien de ti.

Con respecto a los dos hilos, son compatibles y necesarios. El 80% de la información que se postea aquí no está relacionada con el oro. Yo no puedo escribir en los hilos oficiales de la plata y el oro cosas que escribo por aquí, simplemente no procede. Tampoco me gusta el principal porque es más frío, más politizado y con una visión menos metalera.

Con respecto a que me paso de "listo", que quieres que te diga, tienes razón y siempre lo he reconocido, es uno de mis defectos.
¿Tú no reconoces que en ocasiones te has pasado en los comentarios con compañeros metaleros? Y no hablo de trolls y bitcoineros que vienen a tocar los huevos.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (16 Ene 2015)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Por cierto, que por lo que va dibujando la gráfica, parece que los que mueven la cotización andan a la espera de algo. Y tiene pinta de que sea al alza.



En mi opinión el Draghi-tazzo y las elecciones griegas van a tener la palabra en breve, y en ambos casos el gráfico resultante seguirá cuadrándo perfectamente. La maquinaria de meter miedo a los griegos, Draghi incluido, supongo que funcionará y el syriza no logrará la mayoría absoluta.
Por otro lado la coyuntura de este movimiento suizo en principio obligaría aún más a Marió iluminatti Draghi a ¿posponer el QE? ... ¿¿??

Cambiando ligeramente el hilo de la divagación.., hay un tema en este subforo de alguien que se ha arruinado con el CHF y quería comentar también en este otro hilo que da igual Suiza que Suecia; de vez en cuando y en aumento por el asunto de las máquinas ocurrirán eventos de flash crack por lo que estar excesivamente apalancado y/o además fiarse de los stop-loss del tipo (igual o menor) parece bastante suicida. El control de riesgos es lo más importante.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

El hilo del oro del principal está bien en nivel pero participa muy poca gente, en este siempre hay gente con debates o comentando noticias. Es más interesante para mí este que aquel. :Baile:
Yo antes seguía el hilo del Ibex (aquella gente creo que se han mudado de foro) que iba de bolsa pero lo mío son las divisas y las materias primas, en la bolsa sólo se puede comentar que solo sube y de vez en cuando se la pega, es muy aburrida.


----------



## meliflua (16 Ene 2015)

El oro parece que va en subida sin escalas hasta los 1350 y plata parece que tiene prisa en alcanzar los 19


----------



## SOY (16 Ene 2015)

Atentos al precio de la plata. Lo están conteniendo desde el 2011 (de hecho llevan 40 años haciéndolo) y este puede ser el año que no puedan seguir haciéndolo. La plata está extremadamente infravalorada, mucho más que el oro.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>SNB breaks ranks. 
EURO crashes to 12 yr. low. 
ECB can't QE now. 
Bank balance sheets around globe exposed like Madoff.
Crash. 
<a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/GodGold?src=hash">#GodGold</a>?</p>&mdash; Max Keiser (@maxkeiser) <a href="https://twitter.com/maxkeiser/status/556120734498816000">enero 16, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, por "alusiones" voy a matizar lo siguiente:

1º) A mí me importan mis "percepciones" y las de las personas que tengan ganas de "compartir", de ahí que creara este hilo y con unas "pretensiones" que fueran más allá de las de uno estrictamente "metalero".

2º) En lo personal, el conforero aceitunator rex es para mí un "metalero" más y al que ya no sigo... Efectivamente, en el pasado tuve algunos desencuentros con él, pero luego suavizamos la "relación", ya que es verdad que él se puso en contacto conmigo para ver si podía volver a escribir en el Hilo Oficial del Oro y de alguna manera entendía que había cierta "duplicidad". Le respondí que me gustaba este "formato" y que entendía que siendo ambos hilos "metaleros" eran "diferentes". Lo aceptó y hasta hoy...

Sus "opiniones" son respetables, siempre que estén formuladas con educación, pero evidentemente no tengo porqué compartirlas y, además, desconozco lo que él pueda escribir y ya he dicho que no le sigo, pero porque no me interesa. Ni más ni menos...

3º) Este hilo tiene su dinámica propia y es diferente al Hilo Oficial del Oro y que tampoco sé cómo va... Bastante trabajo me da este y, en cualquier caso, allí tengo muy buenos amigos y a los que aprovecho para saludar si leen estas líneas.

En fin, ya sabéis que no me gusta la polémica gratuita en este hilo, así que doy por terminado este asunto y aprovecho la ocasión para saludar también al conforero aceitunator rex.

En breves momentos, me actualizaré en relación al hilo y volveremos a la dinámica habitual. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (16 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> *Yo he nacido allí*, y son un pueblo admirable, lo admito. Pero también admito que son bastante prepotentes en algunas cosas, y se radicalizan al respecto...tenemos el mejor chocolate, las mejores farmacéuticas, nuestros relojes son únicos, nuestra moneda es la "ostia", y nuestros bancos son inexpugnables y jamás quebrarán...
> 
> Yo no me creo nada de eso, simplemente se aprovechan de una situación histórica muy favorable ...."



Buenas paketazo:

A ver que me están llegando noticias 'mu raras' y ya me he quedado roto. Tú, como orihundo de allí, dime que pasó en los años 70 cuando por lo q parece, algo parecido a lo q actualmente está sucediendo con el BNS, q también tuvo intereses negativos con el dinero interbancario.

Me cuentan que se llegó a dar el caso de que llegó a unos niveles, que los bancos comunes y corrientes llegaron a trasladar un % de ese "*-*X,YY" a los clientes vulgares y corrientes con sus cuentas (¿depósitos?) en CHF's.

Y es que por lo q se vé, es más q posible que el actual -0'75 que ahora mismo el BNS está aplicando a los depósitos para el resto de bancos, *suba* aún más (en función del QE que le de al BCE). Y evidentemente, se repita la misma operación a los pobres suizos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>SNB breaks ranks.
> EURO crashes to 12 yr. low.
> ECB can't QE now.
> Bank balance sheets around globe exposed like Madoff.
> ...



Pensais que el BCE puede recular y no llevar a cabo la QE?


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ene 2015)

Estoy completamente indignado, quiero crear una "PLATAforma de afectados de GS, Comex y cia."

Ellos nos prometieron la onza a 1050USD para finales de 2014 y aun sigo esperando.

También seria de agradecer que vengan todos los usuarios que se encargaron de recordarlo día sí y día también en los hilos de MPs, que "desinteresadamente" buscaban nuestro bien y el de nuestro dinero.

¡Exigimos la onza de oro a 1050USD que aun queremos cargar a precios de ganga!

Bromas aparte, espero y Fermanfo y Paketazo acierten y se detenga en los ~1350USD, que aún tengo muchos deberes por hacer y como dijo el forero oinoko, mas vale no tener que recurrir a utilizar nuestro seguro.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

Si al final no hay QE habrá rotura del Euro, ya llevamos varios años en esa tesitura. :fiufiu:
Con cualquiera de las dos opciones ahora mismo el euro es la divisa mala del sistema y lo fue siempre.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: ¿Qué tal, amigo? De momento, los MPs. están subiendo, pero yo no lo daré por "bueno" hasta que el Oro supere los $1464,30 y la Plata los $23,842... y eso aún queda lejos, aunque también estoy convencido de que el día que suban de VERDAD lo harán con una fuerte aceleración. De momento, digan lo que digan por ahí, seguimos en un lateral/bajista... Luego, si tenemos en cuenta la devaluación del Euro, pues tampoco el precio actual es como para tirar "cohetes"... que para algo están las Matemáticas de "básica".

Respecto a si se verán los $1050... pues yo no lo tengo descartado aún y es que se están viendo cosas tan "extrañas" en los últimos días, que NADA es imposible e incluso que veamos de un día para otro subidas "estratosféricas" en los MPs. Tengo la sensación de que este año va a ser sumamente complejo y peligroso para aquellos que andan metidos en los Derivados.

Acabo de verlo y es muy interesante, así que os dejo lo último de Max Keiser...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/keiser_report/163393-keiser-report-espanol-panorama-2015

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

Tampoco penseis que cuando un analista de Goldman Sachs hace una previsión se come mucho el tarro, coge el precio actual con la tendencia actual y aplica una desviación típica. 
Como la mejor aproximación a un precio futuro es el precio actual, si le aplicas al precio actual dos desviaciones típicas, una por cada lado, acabas teniendo dos precios probables futuros.
Los mercados se mueven por informaciones que el común de los mortales no poseemos y que la gran banca no nos va a decir. 
Como decía uno por ahí hay tres formas de ganar al mercado:
Con la información pública hacer análisis que el resto no sepa hacer.
Ser el más rápido en poner una orden cuando aparece una noticia.
Tener contactos insiders.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

En mí comentario de esta mañana ya decía que, con la decisión del BSN, debían de haber cazado muchas "gacelas" y también "piezas" de mayor tamaño. Pues, ya tenemos el primer "cadáver"...

- Primer parte de bajas del 'terremoto suizo': la británica Alpari se declara insolvente - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2015)

Os dejo un par de líneas que he sacado como os prometí por la mañana.

Las cosas han cambiado bastante, de verlo medio vacío hace un mes, se empieza a ver medio lleno con posibilidades de seguir llenándose.

Recuerdo que en toda tendencia hay puntos de descanso dentro de la misma, tanto para arriba como para abajo, así que sacad conclusiones.

Dije que para especular había que esperar rotura de 1250$ y rota ya veis que salió disparado. Ahora estamos en una tesitura más complicada de definir.

Hasta que se sepa lo de Grecia y lo de la QE vamos a estar cubriéndonos contra lo que pueda suceder, ya veis que la bolsa europea ha subido, el € en mínimos y bajando, y el oro como refugio natural ha remontando...cuando se sepa lo que pasa con esas noticias todo podría dar un importante vuelco.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Y mucho MÁS...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-16/largest-retail-fx-broker-stock-crashes-90-swiss-contagion-spreads

Esto tendría que servir para quienes andan con el "papel" y dejan posiciones abiertas cuando se van a "dormir" o no pueden estar pendientes de la "pantalla"...

Saludos.

Hola, paketazo: Ya deje claro que había cambiado mi sesgo bajista a alcista, pero en el CORTO PLAZO... En los MPs puede haber muchos "vaivenes" en lo que queda de mes: tenemos la QE de la próxima semana en la UE y veremos qué volumen tiene, pero lo más importante está en el 25 de Enero y lo que salga de las elecciones griegas. Esto último podría disparar al Oro o todo lo contrario, es decir volver al punto desde donde inició esta última "arrancada".

Luego, insisto en que la devaluación del Euro hace que el precio del Oro quede como algo "secundario" y lo importante es su posesión "física"... Y sirva como "ejemplo" que en mis dos últimas compras, una se efectuó con precios superiores a los que cuando compré a $1300 y la otra (una "oferta") en precios idénticos a los de aquel entonces. Ambas compras efectuadas bastante antes del tirón de los últimos días...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

Si un broker hace bien su trabajo tiene que cerrar posiciones cuando el margen de garantía del cliente empieza a peligrar.
Estos problemas revelan mala praxis de esos brokers y que había un montón de gente larga en EurChf aprovechando el ancla, esto es una estupidez porque los anclajes de divisas acaban fallando siempre y cuando se levanta el anclaje el cambio explota literalmente hacia el lado perdedor. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: También ha habido mucha MALA LECHE por parte del BSN y es que realizar una medida así con los principales mercados mundiales "durmiendo"... Aparte de que -insisto en ello- se han pasado por AHI toda la "argumentación" empleada para no aceptar que el Oro formara "parte" del CHF... Supongo que con el tiempo podremos ir encajando varias de las piezas de este "puzzle"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: También ha habido mucha MALA LECHE por parte del BSN y es que realizar una medida así con los principales mercados mundiales "durmiendo"... Aparte de que -insisto en ello- se han pasado por AHI toda la "argumentación" empleada para no aceptar que el Oro formara "parte" del CHF... Supongo que con el tiempo podremos ir encajando varias de las piezas de este "puzzle"...
> 
> Saludos.



A mí dumiendo no, pero me pillo comentando en este hilo y tuve suerte que estaba abierto en contra del Euro (antes del crash el euro ya estaba en tendencia bajista de minutos). De estar abierto a favor y sin stop loss ese movimiento me fulminaba la cuenta seguro y a lo mejor algo más. Por eso es que yo si no pongo stop no quito ojo de encima y hasta para ir a mear pongo stop.
:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Tremendamente interesante el momento actual en la Plata. Hace escasos minutos estaba "enfrentándose" con la resistencia situada en los $17,750 y que son los anteriores máximos del pasado 21 de Septiembre. Si los sobrepasa "limpiamente", no hay NADA hasta los $18,580, aunque imagino que hoy ya no queda tiempo, así que dejaremos las "esperanzas" para la próxima semana. Y es "curioso" porque ayer hizo un movimiento bastante "feo", pero está comprobado que los mercados de hoy en día no tienen nada que ver con los de ayer...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 22:19 ----------

Interesante... y ¡ojo! al monto de la deuda generada en EE.UU. por el esquisto. No, si no hay que ser un "lince" para ver las "curvas" que vienen...

- La economía occidental cruje

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Ene 2015)

Primer semestre de 2015 - PetrÃ³leo, Oriente Medio, Charlie Hebdoâ€¦ Ãºltimos tests de resiliencia del â€œmodeloâ€ occidental: suicio o adaptaciÃ³n | GEAB


El oro quiere volver a brillar

Â¿Crash en 2015?
***

Los de forum monetaire tienen que sacar artículo en breve... a ver qué dicen del tema metales, porque tenían un sesgo muy bajista, aunque tengo la sensación de que en ese blog (suizo, de ginebra para dar más detalles) saben mucho de fundamentales pero no tanto de A.Técnico y aquí se basan en la página de pago que ya os he comentado y traído links alguna vez rambus1.com Os recuerdo que en rambus se barajan mínimos para 2016 de 700-800$/oz algo que me choca con lo sucedido ayer y hoy. 

Y ahora os voy a contar, lo que he leído, que puede suceder la semana que viene. Quizás es arriesgado, pero tiene su lógica. Largos €, cortos $, con stops. Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia. Está más que descontado el QE de Draghi a la americana. El DAX hoy ha hecho máximos históricos (corregidme si me equivoco creo que sí). El € hoy mínimos de 12 años. Si por lo que sea, Draghi no sacia las expectativas, el rebote va a ser de órdago. Por otra parte, creo que ya es momento de entrar en petróleo a partir del lunes, pero esto es harto difícil de saber, la volatilidad es muy alta, y nunca se sabe.

Puede ser que los mmpp hayan subido tanto por saberse a ciencia cierta que habrá QE (por lo del tema del banco central suizo SNB)?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2015)

En el eurusd supongo que tendrán más fuerza los bajistas hasta que se oficialice la noticia. Luego cerráran posiciones y eso provocará un rebote.
De todas maneras las manos fuertes seguro que vienen vendiendo desde máximos y van a por la paridad seguro (2016 según algunos bancos). Independientemente de la QE a Europa le queda mucho tiempo de tipos bajos y USA piensa subir los suyos en breve lo que favorece que el lado se mantenga bajista de largo plazo. :Baile:
En fin, un euro barato es bueno para la economía, y al ahorrador le quedan muchos otros vehículos de reserva de valor como por ejemplo los metales.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Interesantes cuestiones las que planteas. Te daré mí opinión...

1º) NO, no veo posibles esos $800-$700 en el Oro durante el próximo año 2016, aunque como digo siempre ya NADA es IMPOSIBLE... Y es que la "irracionalidad" es cada vez más evidente en los mercados. Ahora bien, entiendo que nos estamos adentrando en "arenas movedizas" en todos los ambitos: político-sociales-económico-financieros-geopolíticos... es decir, un "cocktail" explosivo y al mismo tiempo, de manera que es posible que el Oro se mueva dentro de una "montaña rusa", pero creo que todo ello acabará impulsándolo hacia arriba, aunque la "explosión" alcista la espero del 2018 en adelante... vamos si mis famosos "recuentos" no andan "equivocados" y que sería lo más "normal". Tampoco uno es Julio Verne...

2º) Lo que parece que está resultando demasiado obvio es lo que comentas que puede suceder en el EUR/USD después de la QE, aunque tenga una duración muy limitada en el tiempo. ¿Sabes? Parece la clásica "jugarreta" que suelen emplear los HdP de SIEMPRE, por tanto lo mejor será estar fuera del "meollo". Es más, tengo una pequeña parte de mis PP y FI en la RV americana, pero en USD, y quizás espere al día previo para moverlos de ahí. En fin, es algo que tengo que meditar...

Respecto al alza en los MPs es algo normal en momentos de incertidumbre y no te parece que cada día que pasa hay más MOTIVOS para ello... Supongo que se debe a movimientos "defensivos" por parte de "manos fuertes" y veremos qué deciden pasado este mes de Enero y, claro está, en función de lo que haya ocurrido durante el mismo.

3º) Tampoco veo que sea el momento de entrar en el Petróleo. Creo que acabará tocando los $45 y luego, quizás, más abajo... Es demasiado "pronto" para hacer "apuestas" alcistas sostenibles en el tiempo. Aunque aquí la componente geopolítica hará valer su peso en su momento y decantará la balanza hacia un mayor precio, pero el cuándo es la variable importante que nos "falta"... ¿No te parece?

4º) Fuerte corrección en las Bolsas SI, especialmente en el Ibex-35, pero Crash NO. Eso, probablemente, lo veamos del 2016 en adelante, aunque hay bastantes analistas que lo pronostican avanzado este año. De hecho, tengo un estudio que me enviaron el pasado año y que aún tengo que analizar detenidamente porque es bastante serio. Es de mis contactos particulares y no lo voy a enlazar, pero es posible que más adelante os adelante algo.

5º) El GEAB aún no lo he leído, así que no puedo opinar al respecto, aunque es un boletín que respeto mucho y al que estuve suscrito en el pasado.

Gracias por los aportes y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Ene 2015)

Forum Monétaire de Genève » Blog Archive » Confusions partout

Ya han sacado el artículo... voy a leerlo: Confusiones por doquier.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Muy interesante, Ladrillófilo, aunque tendré que profundizar en los enlaces que propone. En cualquier caso, demasiados "claros oscuros"... y de alguna manera, sin decirlo, están llegando a la misma conclusión que ya he comentado en otras ocasiones: posiblemente, estemos en Deflación, pero de seguir por ese camino acabaremos en la ESTANFLACIÓN... Y eso siendo malo es la "antesala" de lo PEOR...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de artículos interesantes, aunque sean en Inglés...

- Tocqueville Gold Strategy Investor Letter Year End 2014 | Gold Eagle

- Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: Gold Daily and Silver Weekly Charts - All Manipulations Fail, and Sometimes With a Bang

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Ene 2015)

Buenos días a todos.

A mi me da que Europa haga lo que haga está jodida, tanto si lanza la QE como si no, y los problemas en Europa son otros, y todos parten del hijo malparido que es es si misma la UE. Aquí os dejo un artículo de Wolf Reacher que habla de esto.

Here Comes The Next Central Bank Fiasco: The ECB Has Made Itself Hostage To Financial Speculators | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 10:07 ----------

en cuanto a lo del petroleo de esquisto, aqui os dejo algo más, donde se habla del cierre de cientos de pozos en USA con perdidas de miles de puestos de trabajos, precisamente en los estados donde se han estado generando puestos de trabajo durante estos 6 años, y muy bien pagados por cierto.

This Is Just the Beginning of the Great American Oil Bust | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2015)

ampliaciones de capital , fraking saltando por los aires , crudo bajando , posibles subidas de tipos en usa, los suizos levando anclas respecto al euro , oro y plata subiendo , qe a la europea ,,, no se vosotros , pero me siento como el vigía del titanic , he visto el iceberg , es grande , muy grande , pero lo que esta debajo del agua,,,,,,

adjunto gráfico.


----------



## meliflua (17 Ene 2015)

este artículo es muy interesante, abre los ojos a como de sobreevaluados estan los stocks americanos. 

This Adjusted Buffet Indicator Will Freak You the F#@K Out! | First Rebuttal


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Ene 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/guest-post-i-have-a-theory-on-the-swiss-franc/

Teoría de koos Jansen acerca de lo sucedido con el SNB. Dice que cree que estaban cortos en oro, y quitaron el ancla para cubrir los cortos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Ene 2015)

En este artículo que os dejo el autor nos habla de la deuda, el crecimiento, los ingresos..... y como, llegados al punto de no retorno en el que esta medio mundo, subir los tipos de interes es IMPOSIBLE. 
También nos augura de la próxima transferencia de riqueza hacia los de siempre, esos HDLGP que gobiernan el mundo, y como la clase media, en la próxima gran burbuja se quddara sin nada.

Es interesante, no muy largo, y bastante didáctico. os aconsejo su lectura

Empirical Proof of the Giant Con | First Rebuttal


----------



## oinoko (17 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/guest-post-i-have-a-theory-on-the-swiss-franc/
> 
> Teoría de koos Jansen acerca de lo sucedido con el SNB. Dice que cree que estaban cortos en oro, y quitaron el ancla para cubrir los cortos.



Realmente muy interesante el articulo.

Los suizos son los que mejor conocen el mercado del oro, son el centro del comercio mundial de oro, por ellos han pasado y pasan a diario las toneladas de lingotes Ingleses de 400 onzas para refundirlos en lingotes de kilo y mandarlos para China.

Con toda la información que tienen sobre el mercado, podrían haber estado jugando hasta ahora a estar cortos en oro respecto al CHF, que hayan visto el cambio de tendencia del oro y hayan decidido que era hora de cubrir los cortos y cerrar la posición.

El modo de hacerlo sin perder la camisa sería haciendo lo que han hecho.

Es muy curioso recordar que el día que los suizos se anclaron al euro, 6 de Septiembre de 2011, el oro dejo de subir. Que pasará ahora que levan anclas?


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Me parecen más convincentes las razones que apunta el artículo que enlazo para "explicar" la decisión del BSN y pienso que aquí el Oro es un actor "secundario"... Sin embargo, parece que somos varios los "conductores" que anticipamos "curvas" en la "carretera"...

- EL BANCO NACIONAL DE SUIZA PROVOCA UNA TORMENTA FINANCIERA DE CONSECUENCIAS IMPREVISIBLES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (17 Ene 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> "...
> 
> Es muy curioso recordar que el día que los suizos se anclaron al euro, 6 de Septiembre de 2011, el oro dejo de subir. Que pasará ahora que levan anclas?"



Buena pregunta...


----------



## trunx (17 Ene 2015)

He leido los posts de ayer, y desconocía "el pique" entre los hilos del oro.
No he buscado el origen de éstos, pero imagino que son los típicos, en los que cada uno tiene su parte de razón, y ésta se lleva al límite.
Hay que entender, que la persona que decide volverse metalero, tiene que tener un caracter un poco "especial", porque para llegar a serlo, tiene que ir a contracorriente de todos los "medios oficiales", tiene que tener una personalidad y convicciones fuertes, saber pensar por si mismo y saber llegar a conclusiones, aunque éstas sean contrarias a lo que hace la mayoria de la gente, eso lleva a muchos metaleros a defender sus ideas con fuerza, porque son fruto de un largo estudio, sin dejarse inculcar ideas y mantras por nadie.
Jim Sinclair pone la palabra "CIGA", delante del nombre de la persona que le escribe, CIGA es la abreviatura de "Comrades In Golden Arms", y estoy completamente de acuerdo con ella, aparte de disputas puntuales, nos une a todos los metaleros una muy parecida visión de la economia y la sociedad, y esos pensamientos nos han llevado a todos a coincidir, que los MP's, són el mejor refugio para estar, en los tiempos convulsos que se aproximan.
Los MP's tienen una doble vertiente, son un escudo para protegerte de la depreciación de las monedas fiat, y un arma para luchar contra quien las crea.
Considero un "CIGA" a cualquier persona que ha llegado a la conclusión, que ser propietario de MP's, es la mejor forma de protección contra el sistema de creación infinito de dinero-deuda que existe hoy, y al comprar MP's, -la kriptonita de los bancos centrales-, a puesto su grano de arena, en intentar conseguir un sistema económico más justo, sin que nadie tenga el monopolio de la creación de dinero.
El respeto y la unión entre los CIGA's de todo el mundo es básico, porque nos acompaña la misma verdad y la búsqueda de la libertad, enfrente tenemos a la bestia, que basa su poder en la mentira y el adoctrinamiento de la población. 
Las luchas entre monedas fiat ya ha empezado, en busca de una seguridad que nunca va a existir, porque todas son nacidas de la misma mentira, la batalla final se acerca, el honor no lo da el ganar o perder una guerra, sino que hayas sabido escoger el bando correcto.


----------



## Tons (17 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a si se verán los $1050... pues yo no lo tengo descartado aún y es que se están viendo cosas tan "extrañas" en los últimos días, que NADA es imposible e incluso que veamos de un día para otro subidas "estratosféricas" en los MPs. Tengo la sensación de que este año va a ser sumamente complejo y peligroso para aquellos que andan metidos en los Derivados.
> 
> 
> Hola a todos.
> ...


----------



## meliflua (17 Ene 2015)

*trunks: No te quepa la menor duda en lo que dices, somos,los metaleros, rara avis, cuando hablas de ello te miran como si fueras un Neardental, como si no estuvieras en este mundo de ingenierias financieras, derivados y toda esa mandanga que mueve el mundo financiero hoy en día. 

Nosotros vemos en los MPs nuestro seguro, que si hay que utilizarlo es que las cosas han ido realmente mál,a la vez, nos tenemos que enfrentar con la familia, los amigos, .... porque pensamos que hay que tener almacenes de supervivencia. En fin, seguimos en el mundo real, pero hemos elegido la pastilla roja, nos hemos desconectado de matrix y hemos elegido asumir nuestra responsabilidad con todo lo que ello supone. Es duro y a veces pienso que por qué no tomaria la pastilla azul, volver al mundo bonito que nos venden y seguir saboreando la vida como si nada hubiera pasado.

Pero no, elegido el paso, no hay vuelta atrás, paso a paso, hay que prepararse, pues el mundo que viene no se va a parecer a esto en nada, yu o estas preparado o te mejor pegarse un tiro.

saludos.*

---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 16:39 ----------

Major War Exploding Soon-Charles Nenner | Greg Hunterâ€™s USAWatchdog


----------



## trunx (17 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> *trunks: No te quepa la menor duda en lo que dices, somos,los metaleros, rara avis, cuando hablas de ello te miran como si fueras un Neardental, como si no estuvieras en este mundo de ingenierias financieras, derivados y toda esa mandanga que mueve el mundo financiero hoy en día.
> 
> Nosotros vemos en los MPs nuestro seguro, que si hay que utilizarlo es que las cosas han ido realmente mál,a la vez, nos tenemos que enfrentar con la familia, los amigos, .... porque pensamos que hay que tener almacenes de supervivencia. En fin, seguimos en el mundo real, pero hemos elegido la pastilla roja, nos hemos desconectado de matrix y hemos elegido asumir nuestra responsabilidad con todo lo que ello supone. Es duro y a veces pienso que por qué no tomaria la pastilla azul, volver al mundo bonito que nos venden y seguir saboreando la vida como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...





Tu podías escoger entre tomar la pastilla roja o la azul, escogiste la roja porque no quieres vivir en una vida de mentiras, aunque así fueras más feliz, piensa que la pastilla roja te ha dado un seguro y una ventaja que los de la pastilla azul no tienen.
La felicidad que se tiene gracias a la ignorancia, no satisface a quien busca encontrar un sentido a la vida.
Disfruta del presente tanto como puedas y prepárate para el futuro, -espera lo mejor, y prepárate para lo peor-, y en todo momento piensa que no estás solo, CIGA Meliflua.
"La verdad os hará libres", es una frase profética en la que creo, y pienso que se hará realidad.


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2015)

yo el tema de los francos suizos lo veo mas como un, aceptar daños menores ,,.,, porque lo que viene::
en las próximas semanas sabremos el abasto de todo esto,,,

Año Cero Después del SNB: Las Víctimas | Mercados Financieros | Articulos

saludos


----------



## potranco (17 Ene 2015)

de si el oro se la pegará o no, hay que ver que la evolución del precio del oro ha acompañado la bancarrota económica desde la entrada en el milenio:








y hay cierta lógica en localizarse en los últimos 5 años esperando que una nueva crisis repetirá lo que se vió en la étapa álgida de la crisis:








pero también hay lógica en esperar que cuando se reordene este caos, entonces el precio pueda bajar segun el papel histórico que ha tenido en la economia mundial, incluso naciendo la era industrial:

200 años:






porque ahora estamos asistiendo a una crisis histórica cuyas causas profundas tienen siglos. Esto es la crisis del último imperio capitalista occidental ligado a la expansión del imperio anglosajón y a sus baluartes económicos de la economía mundial durante mas de un siglo. Esta crisis no es como otras

Lo mas interesante será ver cuando la gente decidirá sacárse el oro de encima y cómo lo harán


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, trunx: De entrada, te diré que este hilo no tiene por objeto las polémicas personales, así que ya dí por zanjado el asunto. Tampoco hay tal "pique" entre los hilos del Oro, ya que cada uno funciona a su "aire" y entiendo que son totalmente diferentes y pueden llegar a ser "complementarios", eso ya depende del forero. Lo que SI hubo en el pasado, en aquel hilo, fueron "desacuerdos" entre "metaleros", pero tampoco es extraño ya que, como bien dices, solemos caracterizarnos por tener caracteres fuertes y el mío lo ES y también acepto que bastante EGOCÉNTRICO, tanto para bien como para mal... En el fondo, tampoco lo consideré relevante y como no me gusta perder el tiempo en "gilipolleces", pues decidí abrir este hilo y si funcionaba me quedaba aquí y sino me iba a escribir a otro foro. Afortunadamente, SIEMPRE he tenido éxito donde he escrito y por algo será... ¿No?

Del Hilo Oficial del Oro NUNCA saldrá una palabra despectiva por mí parte, ya que escribí bastante tiempo allí y con notable aceptación, de manera que guardo un grato recuerdo de mí paso por el mismo y que hago extensible al Hilo Oficial de la Plata... 

Hecha la oportuna aclaración, es verdad que el "metalero" suele tener "percepciones" muy semejantes y, en realidad, deberíamos entender que estamos en el mismo "barco". En ese aspecto me gusta más la actitud de los preppers americanos, aunque yo me considero de los primeros que hubo en nuestro país. Allí -y creo que también aquí- los "valores" suelen ser comunes y la "preparación" es la misma que intentamos transmitir aquí: Despensa, Medicinas, MPs y "material" necesario para defenderlo...

# meliflua: Deja de lado las "puñetas" de quienes te rodean y empieza a "abastecer" ese almacén. Siempre podrás ir reciclándolo y a "malas" no tienes ni idea de las dificultades de las que te puede sacar... ¡Joder! que yo recuerdo que en mí niñez en casi todas las casas de los pueblos tenían un pequeño cuarto dedicado a este menester y es que llevamos demasiadas décadas de "borreguismo"... ¡Ojo! que nadie desea que llegue lo "PEOR", pero al menos que no te pille con una mano delante y otra detrás...

Saludos cordiales y en especial a Tons...


----------



## nekcab (17 Ene 2015)

potranco dijo:


> "...
> 
> pero también hay lógica en esperar que cuando se reordene este caos, entonces el precio pueda bajar segun el papel histórico que ha tenido en la economia mundial,
> ...
> ...



Sobre esto último: no lo verán ni los más jóvenes del foro. Cuando se dé esa transformación... todos calvos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: Interesante lo que nos comentas, aunque en lo personal no veo demasiada complicación en la respuesta.

1º) No acabo de entender bien el concepto de que el Oro se la "pegue"... Como toda Materia Prima, dejando de lado su importante peso como valor monetario, pues puede oscilar fuertemente y de hecho lo ha hecho históricamente si entramos en el "detalle" y en este hilo he puesto numerosos ejemplos de ello. Por tanto, el precio no creo que sea lo más fundamental y SI su "poder adquisitivo": su principal cualidad histórica...

2º) Estamos asistiendo a los estertores finales de nuestra civilización o cuanto menos del Imperio anglosajón que ha dominado el mundo en los últimos dos siglos... Tampoco quiere decir que sea "mañana", pero vamos que no pasa de "pasado mañana"... La única duda es si ese "destronamiento" va a ser pacífico o no y parece que la última opción es la que tiene más probabilidades...

3º) Si el Oro vuelve a su media "histórica" NO PASA NADA y es que, como ya he indicado antes, el principal "activo" en el Oro es su inalterabilidad en cuanto a su poder adquisitivo a lo largo de la Historia. Me explico: no se trata de hacerse "rico", sino de poder adquirir lo mismo AHORA y MAÑANA que hace dos milenios...

4º) Depende de cómo sea la "transición", se podrá "sacar" el Oro de varias maneras, pero si por ese entonces estamos todos "fritos" tampoco importará esa cuestión... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Ene 2015)

Os dejo estos comentarios del Dr. Paul Craig Roberts, suele ser bastante acertado en lo que dice, ya comento a finales del año pasado la posibildad de que Rusia cortara el gas a Europa, y de la venta masiva de sus reservas en dolares, parece que no iba muy desencaminado, yo le sigo habitualmente

Paul Craig Roberts – Putin Can Destroy NATO And The Entire Western Financial System | King World News


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Mira, a día de hoy el Gaseoducto del Norte, el North Stream, funciona sin problemas y en el tema del Gas del Sur, Rusia ha optado por la vía turca ya que Bulgaria decidió que el South Stream no cruzará por su territorio. En fin, algún día a los búlgaros habrá que explicarles quién ha estado "detrás" de una decisión tan absurda y contraria a sus intereses patrios. Me imagino que los mismos HdP que han desatado la Crisis de Ucrania.

Entiendo que la vía de Turquía, muy beneficiosa para este país, demuestra también la buena voluntad de acercamiento de Rusia con respecto a Europa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 22:21 ----------

Y os enlazo el último artículo de Guillermo Barba y que va en línea con lo que estamos debatiendo últimamente...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Suiza sorprende al mundo y noquea al euro

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, lamadama: Mira, a colación de lo que comentas, hoy hablaba con un amigo mío que trabaja en una empresa de derribos y me explicaba cómo habían encontrado dentro de una viga del techo de una casa una determinada cantidad de monedas, donde destacaban varios Duros de Plata y hemos quedado en que un día les echaré un vistazo, pero fijaros cómo la previsión es muy lejana en el tiempo y ésa se está perdiendo... ¡Qué ingenuos!

Por cierto, me ha llamado mucho la curiosidad como el propietario del "tesoro" lo dejo allí por los tiempos de los tiempos... Quizás, murió y no pudo utilizarlas o, simplemente, no le hicieron falta, pero lo que me queda muy claro es que NO SE LAS ROBARON... Y no me refiero precisamente a los "choros" de la calle...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2015)

nos han lavado completamente el cerebro. Cosas que antes eran lo normal , ahora es anormal , y al revés ,,,,
van a llover ostias como panes y el 99% de la población ni tan solo sabrá de donde vienen.
y estoy hablando de gente que ha vivido una dictadura y una postguerra,,,,, en fin
he buscado y he encontrado este articulo que viene a cuento... 

https://alvaromerinojimenez.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/el-lado-oscuro-del-pensamiento-positivo/


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Mira, a día de hoy el Gaseoducto del Norte, el North Stream, funciona sin problemas y en el tema del Gas del Sur, Rusia ha optado por la vía turca ya que Bulgaria decidió que el South Stream no cruzará por su territorio. En fin, algún día a los búlgaros habrá que explicarles quién ha estado "detrás" de una decisión tan absurda y contraria a sus intereses patrios. Me imagino que los mismos HdP que han desatado la Crisis de Ucrania.
> 
> Entiendo que la vía de Turquía, muy beneficiosa para este país, demuestra también la buena voluntad de acercamiento de Rusia con respecto a Europa.
> 
> ...



Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Â¡MÃ©xico lindo! (E707)- Videos de RT

Hablando de G Barba


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Muy bueno timi, pero una pregunta: ¿Esto cómo se lo hacemos "comer" a Rajoy? Por cierto, he visto a Albert Rivera, de Ciudadanos, en La Sexta y, aunque estoy muy alejado de su ideología, me ha gustado... Claro y conciso. 

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2015)

Rajoy y pensamiento en la misma frase? ::


----------



## nekcab (18 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> Rajoy y pensamiento en la misma frase? ::



A ver señores: Rajoy, Zapatero, Sarkozy, .... todos esos son simples peleles. Esto es un hilo de oro, ergo un hilo serio, ergo si tenemos q mencionar a jerifaltes, cuyons, hagámoslo para mentar a los grandes.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Es verdad, timi, sería como enseñar Física Cuantica a un borracho...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 00:15 ----------

Bueno, nekcab, a veces hay que mirar también a las "cloacas", más que nada para evitar pisar la mierda cuando sale... ¿No te parece?


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2015)

he estado mirando este documental en canal33

esta en castellano el 70% , creo que se puede seguir perfectamente

Ciutat Morta (Dead City) | Watch Documentaries Online | Promote Documentary Film

es el país que tenemos gracias a nuestros políticos,,,


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno timi, pero una pregunta: ¿Esto cómo se lo hacemos "comer" a Rajoy? Por cierto, he visto a Albert Rivera, de Ciudadanos, en La Sexta y, aunque estoy muy alejado de su ideología, me ha gustado... Claro y conciso.
> 
> Saludos.



Para mi Ciudadanos y Albert Rivera son lo unico salvable del panorama nacional, pero tienen cero posibilidades de ganar nada, porque la receta que promulgan necesita de trabajo, paciencia, mesura, inteligencia y sus resultados son lentos. Ademas no prometen venganZas e inquinas contra los que han mandado... Todo ello les aleja de los gustos y costumbres del españolito medio, que quiere todo rapido y sin esfuerzo y a ser posible machacando al "enemigo"


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Es conocido en el hilo que yo soy "extremista", por tanto... De todas formas, cuando algo me gusta lo digo, aunque pueda no coincidir con mí "pensamiento"... En cualquier caso, pienso que Albert Rivera sacará un buen resultado electoral, aunque no "determinante".

Saludos.


----------



## potranco (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 1º) No acabo de entender bien el concepto de que el Oro se la "pegue"... Como toda Materia Prima, dejando de lado su importante peso como valor monetario, pues puede oscilar fuertemente y de hecho lo ha hecho históricamente si entramos en el "detalle" y en este hilo he puesto numerosos ejemplos de ello. Por tanto, el precio no creo que sea lo más fundamental y SI su "poder adquisitivo": su principal cualidad histórica...



pues si. Parece que el oro ha estado funcionando como si fuera el subsconciente del dinero y su importancia resurge en tiempos de crisis, ya sea para minimizarlo o para rescatarlo.

Actualmente la reserva de oro mundial está básicamente en manos de China e India, y en menor medida de Rusia. Los paises occidentales han perdido gran parte de sus reservas. Pero a China tampoco le interesa el hundimiento de las economías occidentales por su dependencia. Así que tampoco es lógico esperar que el oro suba sin fin acompañando a una crisis de divisas. A China o India no les interesará. 



> 2º) Estamos asistiendo a los estertores finales de nuestra civilización o cuanto menos del Imperio anglosajón que ha dominado el mundo en los últimos dos siglos... Tampoco quiere decir que sea "mañana", pero vamos que no pasa de "pasado mañana"... La única duda es si ese "destronamiento" va a ser pacífico o no y parece que la última opción es la que tiene más probabilidades...



una guerra abierta general parece algo muy improbable porque nadie la puede ganar. Ya hace varios años que estamos viviendo unas nuevas guerras que se desarrollan fabricando terroristas o en países distantes. 



> 3º) Si el Oro vuelve a su media "histórica" NO PASA NADA y es que, como ya he indicado antes, el principal "activo" en el Oro es su inalterabilidad en cuanto a su poder adquisitivo a lo largo de la Historia. Me explico: no se trata de hacerse "rico", sino de poder adquirir lo mismo AHORA y MAÑANA que hace dos milenios...



en eso pensamos igual. Es un valor sólido si se mira con una perspectiva de tener seguridad. Ademas su evolución en la historia de la economia no deja dudas de eso. 



> 4º) Depende de cómo sea la "transición", se podrá "sacar" el Oro de varias maneras, pero si por ese entonces estamos todos "fritos" tampoco importará esa cuestión... ¿No?



el caso es que hay demasiada gente que dice que el dinero tal como hoy lo vemos está acabado. Lo de las criptomonedas no parece ser más que un ensayo previo "de campo" realizado con medios clásicos y bien conocidos sin importar sus debilidades, como son los cifrados utilizados que tienen ya un montón de años. 

Pero el futuro inmediato nos depara la computación cuántica y unos algoritmos de cifrado realmente seguros. Y eso va a ser el funcionamiento base de la economía mundial. El dinero papel va a desaparecer, y por tanto parece lógico pensar que en ese proceso el oro tendrá un papel de espectador o salvaguarda durante esa transformación.




nekcab dijo:


> Sobre esto último: no lo verán ni los más jóvenes del foro. Cuando se dé esa transformación... todos calvos.



eso opina también fernandocg. Pero sinceramente, no parece que el despegue de todo eso tarde más de 5 años. En todo caso sino es así ya lo comentaremos. 

Leyendo por ejemplo las noticias de la IEEE (la organización de profesionales y científicos mas grande del mundo) sobre el futuro del dinero, resulta muy difícil aceptar que esas realidades que ya existen y están aqui, se van a quedar atascadas durante más tiempo por alguna extraña razón: 

A Special Report on the Future of Money - IEEE Spectrum

además Estados Unidos, China y otros países han gastado en años recientes formidables sumas en crear enormes centros de computación cuántica que ya están listos. 

Hasta que todo eso se generalice totalmente quizás llevará un tiempo, pero de que lo arranquen, eso va a ser algo bastante inmediato. En cuanto se acabe esta crisis todo eso lo pondrán en marcha, y el reajuste que tendrá el oro en esa nueva situación tiene sus incógnitas. Hablamos de esa nueva situación en 2-3 años a lo sumo. No creo que se pueda sostener que esto de ahora puede alargarse más de un año o dos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2015)

El mejor indicador para el precio del oro son los tipos de la Fed. :fiufiu:
Ahora mismo la previsión es subida de tipos este año, así que todo va según lo previsto. Un saludo! :Baile:


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Ene 2015)

Pensando en la botella medio llena/medio vacía y la importancia de si se está llenando/vaciando,la verdad es que el "nuevo"dinero que se espera no será acumulativo en black,por lo tanto quizás el oro se salve gracias a ser la única opción de tener dinero fuera del cauce impuesto por el régimen,sin olvidar la plata,por supuesto.
Buenos días.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: Vamos a seguir con nuestro particular debate...

1º) En total desacuerdo con lo que manifiestas sobre los poseedores de Oro en la actualidad. Vamos a ver, si tenemos en cuenta el volumen total que se supone que existe en la actualidad y que tampoco es "tanto": el equivalente para llenar dos piscinas olímpicas... pues nos encontramos, después de aplicar una relativa "contabilidad", con que la MAYOR PARTE del ORO se encuentra en MANOS PRIVADAS y NO de los BANCOS CENTRALES de ESTADOS e INSTITUCIONES INTERNACIONALES... Y si entramos en ése apartado, y continuando con las cifras "oficiales", la mayor parte sigue estando en Occidente y con una notable diferencia... El mismo FMI tiene más Oro que Rusia e India juntas y podríamos añadir ahí también a China, pero claro esto último ya no es "sostenible" porque ése país hace años que no publica sus cifras oficiales. Curiosamente, en el FMI, el Oro sigue estando valorado a $42,22 la Onza, es decir al mismo valor que tenía cuando la Administración Nixon decidió abolir el Patrón Oro.

Casi todo el Oro que entra en la India va a MANOS PRIVADAS, al igual que en la mayor parte de Asia, y en China no creo que sea muy diferente, aunque SI creo que el Banco Central ha aumentado enormemente sus reservas de Oro, pero aquí hablamos desde la suposición ya que -insisto en ello- hay una total opacidad en este asunto por parte del Gobierno chino.

Respecto a si a China y a la India les interesa o no que suba el precio del Oro, eso es bastante "secundario", ya que parece bastante claro que son MANOS PARTICULARES las que compran y los Estados lo hacen de forma más secundaria... Quizás, quien lo está haciendo de forma más notoria y avalado por cifras oficiales es Rusia.

A China NO le importó empezar a comprar de forma masiva el Oro cuando éste estaba en el "pico" y eso me llamó mucho la atención en su momento, ya que el "descubrimiento" del Oro por parte de China es bastante más reciente de lo que la gente se imagina. Y la India es un "punto aparte" ya que SIEMPRE ha sido comprador, independientemente del precio, ya que el Oro constituye una parte esencial en sus costumbres culturales.

2º) El "cuento" este de que una guerra mundial es improbable porque no habría triunfadores es eso: un "cuento". Hasta que se haga realidad... Eso de la "disuasión" es una falacia y pesan muchos otros factores antes de emprender una conflagración bélica de esas características. Mira, a propósito de esto, me viene a la mente esta frase de William Casey, pronunciada en 1981 en una reunión en la Casa Blanca: "Sabremos que nuestro programa de desinformación se ha completado cuando todo lo que crea el ciudadano estadounidense, sea falso." William Casey era en ese momento el Director de la CIA. Bien, si lo aplicamos a los tiempos actuales, cambiamos el "ciudadano estadounidense" por el "mundial" y es lo que estamos viviendo en lo que llamamos por este hilo el Matrix...

Efectivamente, la mayor parte de los "Ejércitos" que van surgiendo como setas son creados y financiados por las distintas potencias, especialmente por Occidente. Reveladoras han sido las recientes revelaciones de Snowden respecto a la creación del Estado Islámico por parte de los EE.UU., aunque de esto NADA nos dicen los medios informativos de Occidente...

3º) En este hilo hemos abordado en muchas ocasiones el tema de la desaparición del dinero "físico" y parece que lo tienen bastante "avanzado" y hace años que lo están probando con éxito en Suecia. Es más, la última vez que leí algo al respecto, apuntaba a que para el año 2020 estaría casi implantado, al menos en Occidente. "Pero" la "pata coja" a esto sigue estando en Asia y la mayor parte del planeta emergente, por tanto casi todo él, donde el "dinero electrónico" sería muy complicado de implantar y ese plazo me parece muy corto. Por tanto, por ahí seguiríamos teniendo una "vía de escape" y digna de estudiar para los que nos consideramos "preparacionistas"...

Lo del "dinero electrónico" tiene mucho sentido y es que ES la mejor SOLUCION para aquellos que pretenden el control absoluto, ya que sin dinero físico quedaríamos a su "capricho"... y con un simple "click" podrían "desconectar" a una persona sin que éstá tuviera ninguna opción de acceder a ningún tipo de liquidez para afrontar el día a día. Así que nos lo "venderán" con las mismas "virtudes" que se están empleando en Suecia, pero la "finalidad" no es difícil de "adivinar". Como decimos por aquí: son habas contadas...

Y lo dejo aquí, potranco, y es que acabaremos escribiendo un "libro", pero la verdad me resulta muy grato debatir contigo. Siempre valoro una "contraparte" interesante y que me permita seguir con mi particular esgrima intelectual...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aro (18 Ene 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Para mi Ciudadanos y Albert Rivera son lo unico salvable del panorama nacional, pero tienen cero posibilidades de ganar nada, porque la receta que promulgan necesita de trabajo, paciencia, mesura, inteligencia y sus resultados son lentos. Ademas no prometen venganZas e inquinas contra los que han mandado... Todo ello les aleja de los gustos y costumbres del españolito medio, que quiere todo rapido y sin esfuerzo y a ser posible machacando al "enemigo"



Existe la interesante posibilidad de que absorba al PP.
Pero que ese partido no tenga intención de contar con medios modernos (toma de decisiones de los ciudadanos por Internet, etc) me hace temer que se terminará corrompiendo en pocos años debido a tener una cúpula con poder absoluto y sin control ciudadano.
Rivera decía que por estatutos es imposible que haya corrupción en su partido. Miente y engaña: una cosa es que por estatutos los imputados de su partido deban dejar el cargo, pero fíjense los años que han estado operando los corruptos del PPSOE sin ser imputados.

Lo de las venganzas me hace gracia. Supongo que los corruptos cuyo caso no haya sido instruido en 6 meses como marca la nueva ley quedarán impunes. Eso no es justicia por mucho que lo repita Rivera. Quiere continuar el viejo pacto que han venido haciendo PPSOE: llegar al poder y tapar los crímenes del anterior gobierno, ¿no vaya a ser que cuando él abandone el poder le sacudan también sus trapos sucios?

Otra cosa, dice que Syriza y Podemos quieren sacar a sus países del euro. Miente sin vergüenza alguna.

Me llamó también la atención sus risitas con Inda y las preguntas que le hizo éste que casi parecían un guión.



timi dijo:


> he estado mirando este documental en canal33
> 
> esta en castellano el 70% , creo que se puede seguir perfectamente
> 
> ...



Documental censurado, por cierto.

Un juzgado insta a TV3 a emitir el documental



Parte censurada:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=amXytLLPAOs


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

# lamadama: Je,je,je... Me has recordado una frase de Woody Allen: "El miedo es mi compañero más fiel." Tiene sentido, aunque para los que procedemos del mundo militar, debemos despreciar el MIEDO, pero NO el TEMOR ya que es más "racional" y el primero es signo de COBARDIA... Entiende por eso el "contexto" en el que lo aplico (el militar), aunque en la vida cotidiana deberíamos tenerlo bastante más presente de lo que se suele hacer.

Y aprovecho para dejar un interesante artículo...

Grecia 2.0: su hipotética salida del euro resucita el síndrome de 'esta vez es diferente' - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos a todos y que paséis un Buen Día...

---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 10:29 ----------

# Aro: Yo no creo que Albert Rivera mienta ahora mismo... Otra cosa muy distinta, será lo que haga en el futuro y si tiene capacidad para "decidir" en los asuntos del país. Eso mismo que dices se suele decir de Pablo Iglesias y es una falacia. Hay demasiado interés en poner "palos" en las "ruedas" de las "alternativas", ya sean de derechas o de izquierdas... Yo a lo que me niego es a aceptar más de lo "mismo", es decir PP/PSOE...

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (18 Ene 2015)

Desde mi punto de vista, personal y subjetivo, el tema de la corrupcion no tiene arreglo. Solo se puede arreglar hasta un 50 por ciento.
Hay 2 problemas. 
El primero que la sociedad, aunque harta, esta enferma hasta el tuetano. Los corruptos no son sudafricanos, alemanes, chilenos o marcianos: son todos españolitos y de todas las capas sociales. Los "nuevos" politicos, al venir de nuestra cantera, meteran la mano igualmente.
No creo que Rajoy, Pablo, Albert ni Sanchez sean corruptos. Pero a medida que entren gente nueva, se les incorporaran oportunistas dispuestos a poner el cazo. A medio plazo, pasara eso (como paso con Roldan, Rojo, etc..)
El segundo problema es que al usar la corrupcion para meterse mutuamente el dedo en ojo, les es mas rentable electoralmente taparlo que cortar por lo sano. Y eso de nuevo es culpa nuestra (como votantes,que no castigamos tener corruptos en listas electorales: con mayoria absoluta gano por ejemplo el Sr Camps...)
Otra cuestion es que aun sabiendo que Podemos, Ciudadanos, etc se corromperan, sea MUY BUENO la alternancia para que PP/PSOE no continuen mirando hacia otro lado, y se corrija lo maximo posible el problema segundo.

Disculpas por falta de acentos, el movil no me deja.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2015)

Menuda empanada política salpimentada con oro y toques de belicismo me habéis endiñado para la mañana dominguera.

Fuera de estas polémicas os lanzo una cuestión para confrontar opiniones:

Sabiendo que a USA le interesa una Europa fuerte, con capacidad de importar, al tiempo que a China le interesa del mismo modo una Europa que absorba su producción y por que no, parte de su población.

Imaginad una Europa en plena crisis (no la imaginéis solo mirad los periódicos), sobre todo de empleo, con su consiguiente trasvase a todos los estamentos económicos, y políticos/sociales...¿Cómo podemos tratar de pormenorizar el daño?

-Tipos de interés 0 para potenciar la inversión privada, al tiempo que USA anuncia subida de tipos (exceso ahorro mundial hacia USA, exceso de inversión privada hacia Europa).

-Depreciar la moneda respecto a países con mayor crecimiento del PIB (USA, China, CH, Canadá, Australia...), potencia la competitividad de exportación.

-Abaratar la energía para potenciar la competitividad del sector industrial sobre todo., el déficit energético europeo ha sido su gran lastre de crecimiento, y potenciador de su deuda externa.

-Promover, por parte del BCE la famosa (QE) o en términos económicos una política monetaria acomodaticia referenciada en la compra de deuda soberana, ¿justo ahora?, al terminar USA con la suya y no antes, ya que ambas a la vez se hubieran anulado en gran medida.

-Baja o nula inflación, lo que permite mantener precios contenidos y salarios más competitivos hasta que se vea un crecimiento real del PIB.

La pregunta, ¿pensáis que la FED y su vasallo BCE con el beneplácito de China, están moviendo los mercados en este sentido para rescatar a Europa de una debacle de proporciones bíblicas?

La recuperación europea, es como en la segunda guerra mundial cuando Gran Bretaña solicito apoyo armamentístico a USA que se declaró neutral en un inicio en el conflicto, para frenar el avance nazi y evitar un trasvase de la guerra a tierras americanas, USA empleó todo tipo de artimañas para mandar armamento a GB sin romper ese punto neutral.

Puede que ahora la guerra sea una guerra en forma de crisis, y USA mueva los hilos como los movió antaño sin dejarse ver directamente, pero haciendo todo lo posible para que su gran mercado europeo se recupere y evitar un trasvase de la crisis económica a tierras americanas, y evidentemente chinas.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## esseri (18 Ene 2015)

@paketazo.

Ok...pero krees k para una simple patada adelante mereze la pena semejante enkaje de bolillos, funambulismo y gasto de energía, kon la k está kayendo ? 

Te lo planteo de otro modo : krees k USA montaría semejante entelekia por...Japón ? Tu respuesta puede delimitarte hasta dónde puede ir la parzialidá, en kuanto k uropedo, de tu argumento. En mi opinión, nos kreemos mutxo más de los konvidados de piedra k somos en el eszenario global. Uropa es la awela de la estirpe en una pelea de nietos , una vieja gloria...venida a nada ( el ninguneo en el tema ukranio y posterior ruso, es de un patetismo sideral - ni pintxa,ni korta...y enzima se kome el marrón de las sanziones - ). Y por zierto...mejor repartir entre 2 k entre 3.

Mi opinión es k en la kema de barkos fiat, Usa tiene peleles agarrados por los wevos k usará komo parapetos de un efekto dominó inexorable, ésto es un sálvese kien pueda y el juego de la zerilla asumido haze tiempo ya. Si hay algo en lo k konkordamos en el foro es en k el sekreto está en los timmings, k el rey está desnudo lo sabe ya hasta mi kioskero...ésto ya no es 2008. Las patadas adelante de Usa serán post-reset y para sí...para defender un koyuntura insostenible ??? No le veo sentido .

::::::::::::::

Supongo k a la kuestión de tus previsiones bajistas le habrás dado el eskaso peso k mereze,aunke ya he visto la profusión de apuntes k inkluyes a tus líneas multikolor,jojojo.  En fin, kualkiera k te haya leído kon atenzión anteriormente ha podido ver k tus impekables aportaziones eran opziones de AT razonadas al detalle, perspektivas y análisis k podían evoluzionar en varios sentidos. Lejos de kolaborar a enturbiar análisis alguno, un lujazo de aportaziones komo haze tiempo k no rekuerdo por el foro...nada k ver kon el erpespéntiko último mes del hilo , en un momento klave - y en breve veremos si no paradigmátiko - en la evoluzión del prezio del oro...y otras yerbas de mayor enjundia aún.

Un saludo,grazias...y k no dekaiga.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Ene 2015)

Vozpópuli - El euro y el regreso del dólar

El artículo va relacionado con lo que habla Paketazo. 
Además es reciente


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Ayer, ya de madrugada, estuve atendiendo a una consulta que me realizó un conforero y que derivé hacia lo que planteas. La verdad, es que fue tan "espeso" que no me apetece volver sobre lo mismo, pero resumiendo aquello te diré que la QE es sencillamente la respuesta ¿tardía? y desesperada ante una Deflación que parece ya está instalada en la UE... Aunque su objeto NO es el que "venden", sino la única forma que tienen de seguir con la "payasada" de seguir manteniendo una banca que está quebrada en casi toda la UE, especialmente en el Sur de Europa y que coloca en una situación muy delicada a bancos tan "emblemáticos" como BNP y Deutsche Bank...

Mira, en el último enlace que hice a Max Keiser (el anterior al que ha colocado recientemente Ladrillófilo), se hacia una "radiografía" de lo que estoy explicando, así que si queréis lo buscáis y lo "relacionáis" con lo último que hemos visto: la ampliación de capital urgente del Banco Santander y el "desanclaje" del CHF... Al final, va a suceder lo mismo que ya pasó en el pasado.

¿A qué me refiero? Bien, en 1929, la FED hizo lo mismo que ha estado haciendo hasta hace poco: imprimir y prestar dinero, especialmente a los Bancos "amigos", y SIEMPRE ha hecho lo mismo en cada Crisis. Pero en aquel entonces no consiguió frenar la caída de la Bolsa y tampoco la apreciación del USD, que se revalorizó aproximadamente un 70% (cito de memoria) haciendo que las deudas en términos reales no se vieran favorecidas por el brutal desapalancamiento que sufría el mercado de forma general. ¿Qué sucedió en aquel entonces? Pues, que la Bolsa estadounidense cayó casi un 80% hasta 1932 y casi lo mismo se apreció el USD...

Por tanto, paketazo, dicho esto saca tus propias conclusiones. Yo ya lo tengo bastante CLARO... Y, por cierto, para quien me consultó ayer: que vigile el Index del Dólar. Éste nos va a indicar claramente hacia dónde puede dirigirse el Euro. La zona del 100/105 podría llevarnos hacia niveles cercanos o iguales a la paridad y la zona de 120 nos llevaría bastante más abajo... Siempre que se mantenga la "ortodoxia". 

bankiero, a ti que te gusta este "rollo"... ¿Qué opinas sobre lo último que comento?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿A qué me refiero? Bien, en 1929, la FED hizo lo mismo que ha estado haciendo hasta hace poco: imprimir y prestar dinero, especialmente a los Bancos "amigos", y SIEMPRE ha hecho lo mismo en cada Crisis. Pero en aquel entonces no consiguió frenar la caída de la Bolsa y tampoco la apreciación del USD, que se revalorizó aproximadamente un 70% (cito de memoria) haciendo que las deudas en términos reales no se vieran favorecidas por el brutal desapalancamiento que sufría el mercado de forma general. ¿Qué sucedió en aquel entonces? Pues, que la Bolsa estadounidense cayó casi un 80% hasta 1932 y casi lo mismo se apreció el USD...
> 
> Por tanto, paketazo, dicho esto saca tus propias conclusiones. Yo ya lo tengo bastante CLARO... Y, por cierto, para quien me consultó ayer: que vigile el Index del Dólar. Éste nos va a indicar claramente hacia dónde puede dirigirse el Euro. La zona del 100/105 podría llevarnos hacia niveles cercanos o iguales a la paridad y la zona de 120 nos llevaría bastante más abajo... Siempre que se mantenga la "ortodoxia".
> 
> ...



Si me permitís, ya lo he puesto alguna vez, pero lo tengo en favoritos. De momento va bien encaminado. 
Weekend Report…Part Two…All Hail the King (Dollar) | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers
Lo que me llama poderosamente la atención es que el dólar sigue subiendo, ahora las bolsas americanas están cayendo un poco, pero... el oro ha subido! Esto no cuadra del todo a corto plazo con lo que prevee ese artículo. Otra cosa es el medio o largo plazo. 

Si el dólar index pasa de 100... veremos el oro subir también? Qué raro.

*There is an old adage on Wall Street that says if you see the US dollar and the stock market rising together that is bullish for the stock market because capital from overseas is finding its way to the US markets. Since the October low both the US dollar and the SPX have been rising together. Coincidence?*


No consigo cuadrar esta última subida de metales con la subida del dólar, y la corrección en bolsas.


Edito:







El viernes llegó a tocar los 93.20 luego bajó un poco. Daría por hecho que va a seguir subiendo en ese nuevo canal alcista dividido en dos subcanales. 

Otra cosa que se me ha ocurrido, acerca de bolsas cayendo... en zerohedge se ve bastante, cuando las bolsas caen, misteriosamente aparece alguien relacionado con el banco central de Japón, o Bullard, o Yellen y sus minutas, y las bolsas vuelven a rebotar... Las próximas elecciones, son en noviembre de 2016, en EEUU. Creéis que (si pueden) dejarán caer a las bolsas? Las bolsas, salvo cisne negro, y a riesgo de comerme un owned, no van a caer significativamente. Si queréis info acerca de esto... Â¿CÃ³mo afecta el ciclo presidencial estadounidense a la Bolsa? |


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Las Bolsas americanas están en máximos y la caída hasta ahora es muy RESIDUAL... 

Mira, Ladrillófilo, yo cuando coloco dinero en los MPs en lo que menos me fijo es en el USD y eso es lo que deben de estar haciendo "manos fuertes" en la subida que está protagonizando el Oro... En ése caso concreto que refiero lo que subyace claramente se llama MIEDO y aquí el activo "refugio" es algo "tangible" y no un "papel". Bueno, esto ya lo sabes tú de sobras y lo que vengo a decirte es que están haciendo lo mismo que yo y es "desacoplarse" del USD o de cualquier otra moneda fiduciaria. Ahora bien, eso que hacen ahora no quiere decir que sea sostenible en el tiempo...

Hoy en día, Ladrillófilo, estamos viendo fuertes "desacoples" en los diferentes activos, ya sean Indices bursátiles, Bonos, Divisas, MPs, Petróleo, otras Materias Primas, etc., etc. Así que el Index del Dólar puede ser relevante o no y es que eso está yendo por "barrios"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: Las Bolsas americanas están en máximos y la caída hasta ahora es muy RESIDUAL...
> 
> Mira, Ladrillófilo, yo cuando coloco dinero en los MPs en lo que menos me fijo es en el USD y eso es lo que deben de estar haciendo "manos fuertes" en la subida que está protagonizando el Oro... En ése caso concreto que refiero lo que subyace claramente se llama MIEDO y aquí el activo "refugio" es algo "tangible" y no un "papel". Bueno, esto ya lo sabes tú de sobras y lo que vengo a decirte es que están haciendo lo mismo que yo y es "desacoplarse" del USD o de cualquier otra moneda fiduciaria. Ahora bien, eso que hacen ahora no quiere decir que sea sostenible en el tiempo...
> 
> ...



http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-18/exter’s-pyramid-“-play”-and-martin-armstrong-right

a colación con lo del miedo... la pirámide de exter, la misma que cita spielzeug muchas veces


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> bankiero, a ti que te gusta este "rollo"... ¿Qué opinas sobre lo último que comento?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo he estado investigando correlaciones históricas entre tipos de la Fed y evolución del precio del oro.
Ambos factores están influenciados por el devenir del ciclo económico, aunque hay ciertas diferencias. Los bancos centrales suelen ser malos traders y suelen sobrereaccionar o infrareaccionar en su función de regular dicho ciclo. Esos errores suelen crear ventanas de oportunidad para el inversor avispado o a arruinar a países enteros.
En cambio el precio del oro en si mismo se podría definir como un indicador puro del ciclo económico si se parte de tesis económicas cercanas a la escuela austríaca. :Baile:
Para profundizar en la materia recomendaría estudiar a Soros, sus teorías económicas son de lo más preciso que se puede escribir hoy en día sobre los mercados. ienso:
Tambien merece la pena mencionar que los banqueros centrales siguen actualmente la tesis económica de la escuela monetarista de Chicago.
Si el neoliberalismo anterior casi manda al mundo a la ruína, ahora queda ver si el monetarismo lo puede salvar. 
:fiufiu:
En mi opinión el monetarismo con sus QEs ha estado comprando tiempo imprimiendo dinero pero lo que tiene que pasar pasará no obstante.
Y rescato este gráfico que discutíamos días atrás para que vean lo que quiero decir:





Si hay un momento en la vida para apostar por los activos físicos, es este año.


----------



## sierramadre (18 Ene 2015)

Es curioso léeros intentando acercaros a la verdad interpretando datos falsos como si fueran ciertos y construyendo teorias sobre cimientos imaginarios al mismo tiempo que admitir vivir bajo un matrix del que habéis conseguido escapar.

Asi no me extraña que no deis ni una.

Pero resultais entretenidos y veo que disfrutáis jugando a ser Neo mientras dais por verdad verdadera lo que la matríX os aporta.

El ego y el acierto no suelen darse la mano y aquí hay mucho ego, muchísimo, menos mal y eso si que es admirable que os tenéis los unos a los otros para haceros unas Pajillas cada vez que metéis la pata hasta el fondo.

Mi humilde aportación de metalero convencido para el que le interese es que es tan probable que los mp suban como probable es que bajen, conforme a eso que es un evento seguro, es sobre lo que tenéis que construír vuestra operativa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Maximum_Trolling (18 Ene 2015)

Hola Fernando, cuando vi lo que pasó con el fin del suelo en el EURCHF me acordé de ti, ya comentamos que tener francos suizos era una apuesta incluso mejor que tener oro y que Suiza es un gran país, una pena que mi economía no me permitiera comprar gran cantidad de francos y al final decidiera no comprar ninguno, pero te doy la enhorabuena.

Como ya sabéis fui metalero con contrato temporal y salí trasquilado con el largo a la plata, aunque los 400 y pico euros que perdí no supusieron ningún drama y los compensé con lo que gané en el corto al euro antes de cerrarlo, pero ahora sí que pienso que los metales preciosos han hecho suelo, al menos hasta que la Fed suba tipos, pero si los sube será por presiones inflacionarias debido a todo el dinero que han imprimido, así que dudo que los veamos por debajo de los mínimos que han marcado, aunque nunca se sabe. Sin embargo no me atrevo a volver a entrar en derivados por miedo a que en un retroceso me salten los stops.

Así que he decidido dar el salto metalero final y comprar oro y plata físicos, sí habéis leído bien, y además lo voy a hacer sin mirar la cotización, ni hacer análisis ni nada, porque no los quiero para especular ni para revenderlos dentro de unos años, ¿entonces para qué los quiero os preguntaréis? Muy simple, con todas las turbulencias que están habiendo en el mercado de divisas y su brutal manipulación me ha llevado a pensar que ninguna moneda fiat está a salvo de colapsar, y si colapsa el fiat money, ¿a dónde acudirá la gente? Pues a los metales preciosos, que han sido dinero desde hace milenios.

Para eso los voy a comprar, para usarlos como dinero si es que algún día tengo esa necesidad, es decir, no tengo intención de venderlos nunca. Como le doy una probabilidad baja de que colapse el fiat y puedo cubrirme de las devaluaciones en el mercado de divisas, todo esto añadido a que soy más bien pobre, he decidido empezar por poca cantidad, 1 onza de oro y 10 de plata (relación 1:10 como comenté tiempo atrás). Voy a comprar tanto oro como plata porque soy un firme defensor del patrón bimetálico (si es que por desgracia colapsa todo y nos vemos obligados a usarlo), ya que no es plan de ir a comprar por ejemplo pan con miligramos de oro, para eso está la plata.

He dejado también una pequeña cantidad de dinero en mi cuenta de trading para saciar mi ludopatía, porque eso es lo que son los mercados financieros, un casino que algún día estallará por los aires (ya han quebrado algunos brokers de forex con la maniobra del SNB), si puedo seguir beneficiándome de ellos es muy probable que del dinero que vaya ganando saque una parte para comprar más metales. Y si pierdo lo poco que he dejado en la cuenta, pues como ya tengo asumido que algún día lo perderé, no será ningún trauma.

Eso sí, ya no hago análisis técnico, sólo fundamental y además invierto a largo plazo, nunca a corto plazo, eso sí, si los fundamentales cambian repentinamente, pues cierro la posición como es lógico...

Bueno esto era todo lo que quería comentar y de paso dejarme ver por aquí, aunque es una estancia breve porque últimamente estoy muy ocupado en varios proyectos vitales y laborales y no tengo casi tiempo, pero de vez en cuando os sigo leyendo, hacéis aportaciones muy buenas.

Saludos a todos los metaleros, y a los "trolles antimetaleros" también, porque estoy seguro que algún día cambiaréis de opinión como he hecho yo y daréis el paso.

Hasta otra.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Ene 2015)

El mejor hilo, sin duda, de todo Burbuja...que no decaiga...saludos a tod@s...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Mi humilde aportación de metalero convencido para el que le interese es que es tan probable que los mp suban como probable es que bajen, conforme a eso que es un evento seguro, es sobre lo que tenéis que construír vuestra operativa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tambien pueden quedarse laterales y ni subir ni bajar. :Baile:
Eso si es el evento seguro.


----------



## sierramadre (18 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Tambien pueden quedarse laterales y ni subir ni bajar. :Baile:
> Eso si es el evento seguro.



Sí para usted un lateral comprende un rango entre 100 y 100000, entonces si que cabe la opcion del lateral ad infinitum. 
Para todo lo demás. .....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Sí para usted un lateral comprende un rango entre 100 y 100000, entonces si que cabe la opcion del lateral ad infinitum.
> Para todo lo demás. .....



Lo ve.
Esto es una lucha de egos. :XX:
El resto del hilo es gente que opina sobre un tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, siempre tiene que haber un "espabilado" fuera de sitio, es decir "meando fuera del tiesto", y que hoy tenemos por aquí para impartir clases de Onanismo y al que no le vamos a hacer ni puto caso...

# Maximum_Trolling: Hola, amigo, y no sabes las veces que me he acordado de ti... Lo digo porque recuerdo que al cambiar tu "apuesta" bajista EUR/USD por la alcista en la Plata no sólo perdistes "X", sino que dejastes de ganar una auténtica "pasta" y tuvistes la "mala pata" de que eso sucedió a los pocos días... Si te sirve de "consuelo" eso me pasó en varias ocasiones y fueron el principal detonante de que abandonase los mercados de Derivados. Da una rabia y desazón tremendas, pero pasado el "cabreo" nos hacen reflexionar y ver que el "fallo" estuvo en nosotros mismos...

Me alegro de que te hayas hecho "metalero", pero por convicción propia y no por lo que te puedan decir... Ya sabes que yo soy muy "metalero", pero me caracterizo por explicar las "posibles" virtudes que poseen los MPs y no pretendo "venderlos". Es un "producto" que se ha de entender muy bien antes de posicionarse en él.

Espero y te deseo mucha Suerte en lo que estés emprendiendo y cuando quieras te dejas caer por aquí. Y mucho cuidado con los Derivados y si pones un dinero ahí que sea mínimo y como si fueras a jugar a un Casino...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sierramadre (18 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, siempre tiene que haber un "espabilado" fuera de sitio, es decir "meando fuera del tiesto", y que hoy tenemos por aquí para impartir clases de Onanismo y al que no le vamos a hacer ni puto caso....



Sí usted ladra es que yo cabalgo.....

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2015)

con lo que comentas máximum trolling , no me veo comprando con onzas de plata , ni en el peor de los casos , en todo caso convirtiendo onzas a la moneda fiduciaria del momento, para comprar para 2-3 meses de provisiones.
creo que nunca será conveniente sacar mp en ninguna tienda , solo cambiar a gente de megasuperconfianza aun perdiendo dinero en el cambio.... es mi opinión


----------



## nekcab (18 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> La recuperación europea, es como en la segunda guerra mundial cuando Gran Bretaña solicito apoyo armamentístico a USA que se declaró neutral en un inicio en el conflicto, para frenar el avance nazi y evitar un trasvase de la guerra a tierras americanas,..."



¿Estás seguro? Me acuerdo cómo en su día leí como uno de esos asesores del entonces presidente Roosvelt soltó la perla:



presidencia Roosvelt dijo:


> "aún tenemos que terminar de ordeñar a la vaca inglesa"



precisamente en referencia a la postura de postergar lo más posible la decisión de intervenir en la guerra... ¿con la maliciosa idea de desgastar al que por aquél entonces era el imperio del mundo?



bankiero dijo:


> "...
> Los bancos centrales suelen ser malos traders y suelen sobrereaccionar o infrareaccionar en su función de regular dicho ciclo. Esos errores suelen crear ventanas de oportunidad para el inversor avispado o a arruinar a países enteros."



¿P.e. cuando en el Gobierno Zapatero en plena campaña 'New Deal' a la española mal vendió el oro de nuestras bóvedas del BdeE?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Exacto... En cualquier caso, ya sabes qué moneda sustituyó a la Libra y también qué Imperio sustituyó al Ingles. De todas formas, ya en la I WW los americanos hicieron lo mismo y es que desde la "excusa" (el hundimiento del "Lusitania") hasta su intervención pasó MUCHO TIEMPO...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2015)

No digo que el keynesianismo sea una mala idea, pero sin control monetario propio sí es una mala idea. 
Un saludo. 

---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 21:46 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nekcab: Exacto... En cualquier caso, ya sabes qué moneda sustituyó a la Libra y también qué Imperio sustituyó al Ingles. De todas formas, ya en la I WW los americanos hicieron lo mismo y es que desde la "excusa" (el hundimiento del "Lusitania") hasta su intervención pasó MUCHO TIEMPO...
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando el duque de Wellington vino a España a echar a las tropas napoleónicas aprovechaba para arrasar con todo lo que podía de paso.
Nadie es una ONG ni hoy en día ni historicamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: NO, no fue exactamente como dices con respecto a Wellington... Mira, dada mí afición a la Historia, especialmente la Militar, es un personaje histórico que he estudiado bastante bien y he leído muchas citas suyas de su campaña en España. Bien, él muestra un gran desagrado con los desmanes que, efectivamente, se produjeron, "pero" donde tuvieron un gran protagonismo las tropas auxiliares españolas y portuguesas que acompañaban a las inglesas. Si te interesa este tema, hay un libro que lo describe muy bien y que te recomiendo: "Wellington, el Duque de Hierro", de Richard Holmes.

Wellington fue -al menos para mí- uno de los más grandes genios militares de la Historia, aunque hay que reconocer que en Waterloo tuvo la Suerte que le dió la espalda a Napoleón...

No es menos cierto, y ahí SI que tienes razón, que nada ha cambiado al respecto en el tiempo y lo vemos, por ejemplo, en lo que hoy está haciendo el Estado Islámico...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ene 2015)

Esto de los genios militares daría para otro hilo.
Quiza estaría bien hacer uno de esta temática en el subforo de historia ya que el tema me apasiona tambien pero sin ser un experto.
Saludos. :Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Interesante...

- Margen para mayores caídas en el crudo ¿31 dólares por barril? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (19 Ene 2015)

Se abre una importantísima semana. Impresora uropeda,Grezia,evoluzión y reakzión al sablazo suizo... Telita.

Personalmente, me llama k la tendenzia a largo plazo se revele alzista, lo veo un salto de kalidá en ziertos ámbitos y agentes. Por los gráfikos de paketazo - korrígeme si no - una semana alzista podría instalar el prezio ahí, ya k las referenzias más antiguas de la media de 50 días son las más bajas, kon lo k inkorporar nuevos datos diarios altos , k sustituirán esos bajos, más viejos, es una sinergia alzista muy potente k, por ejemplo, en la media de 200 no se dará.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Rebelion. Hay que pedir responsabilidades al Banco de Espa

- La economía se frena en seco - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Aquí dejo unos cuantos "contenidos"...

- Hedge fund cierra tras anuncio del banco central suizo

- Oro Turquía: El tercer mercado del oro más importante del mundo (1) | OroyFinanzas.com

- Las reservas de oro y los depósitos de oro fisco en Turquía (2)

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (19 Ene 2015)

Buenas tardes, entro para agradecer los aportes al hilo, yo no tengo nada que enseñar en estos temas, así que solo puedo agradecer vuestro tiempo. 

Gracias a hilos como éste, estoy peleado con media familia (por ejemplo esta semana vendemos si dios quiere un zulo que solo nos da gastos) y mi nivel de preocupación por el futuro de mis hijos esta por las nubes. 

Ahora tengo que devanarme los sesos para decidir en que invierto lo que se ha salvado de la venta mencionada sin terminar de romper mi matrimonio... 

La visión de la situación que ofrece es muy esclarecedora (aunque frustrante por no poder compartirse con los que te rodean sin que te miren como a un loco). 

Lo dicho, saludos y gracias por las enseñanzas. 

Manu


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2015)

Al parecer, los alemanes repatriaron 120 T en 2014. https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/germany-repatriates-120-tonnes-of-gold-in-2014/


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos,

Gracias por todos los comentarios, articulos que enviais etc...Estoy devorando informacion desde que conoci el hilo hace unas semanas.

Pendiente de la QE del jueves y de lo Grecia el domingo...os pregunto:

¿Seguis comprando oro ahora mismo? ¿O estais esperando a ver que pasa esta semana?

Es que a algunos os leo que comprais independientemente del precio, y a otros que estais esperando a ver que pasa...

Me gustaria conocer vuestras opiniones, porque tengo disponible algo de liquidez y definitivamente me habeis convencido que entre a saco en metales y me deje de tonterias. El tema es cuando.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Why should the dollar price of <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/gold?src=hash">#gold</a> rally in deflation? It shouldn't, except for two reasons: 1. Fear trade; 2. Short Squeeze. Maybe both.</p>&mdash; Jim Rickards (@JamesGRickards) <a href="https://twitter.com/JamesGRickards/status/557171260342673408">enero 19, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ene 2015)

Hoy fiesta en Wall Street.
Euro rebotando.
Merkel diciendo que esta semana no pasará nada.
Y el banco central danés a tipos negativos. :Baile:

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 17:41 ----------




astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Gracias por todos los comentarios, articulos que enviais etc...Estoy devorando informacion desde que conoci el hilo hace unas semanas.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que puedo recomendar es no tener muchos euros ahora mismo en liquido. Luego cada cual debe buscar la inversion que mas le guste y mas se adapte a su perfil. Un saludo. ienso:


----------



## nekcab (19 Ene 2015)

Picado por la noticia del oro de Turquía, me preguntaba cuánto oro teníamos en nuestro viejo BdE tras la escabechina realizada por nuestro anterior gobierno. Y me encuentro que al parecer no sólo se trataba de una decisión coyuntural, sino que también formaba parte del acuerdo tras entrar en la CE. Pongo el enlace para aquellos como yo que andábamos algo despistados....


----------



## Blink (19 Ene 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Gracias por todos los comentarios, articulos que enviais etc...Estoy devorando informacion desde que conoci el hilo hace unas semanas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en tu misma situación. Participo poco o nada, pero devoro todo lo que escriben y comparten los que más saben de esto. 
Y sobre tu pregunta... yo empecé a plantearmelo a finales del año pasado y decidí esperar "a ver que pasaba". La cosa ha empeorado (tal y como yo lo veo) y del precio al que iba a comprar el año pasado (entorno a los 970€ por Kruggerand -no hablo del precio de mercado, sino del precio "real" a pagar a la hora de comprarla-) ha subido más de un 15%. 

Ante males mayores, hoy efectué mi primera compra, a 1150€ :ouch::: . Si hice bien o no, lo desconozco. :rolleye: 
Pero como simplemente lo tengo como "seguro" tampoco me importa en exceso que suba o baje (si acaso, para comprar más ))


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ene 2015)

Quien quiera comprar unas onzas de oro y de plata que lo haga ya o pagara mas por lo mismo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ene 2015)

Rally del Oro: Â¿Anticipando Reversal Global en Commodities?


----------



## Parri (19 Ene 2015)

Os dejo unos enlaces. Por cierto Claudio Vargas deja de escribir una temporada.

The Oil Crash

Los bancos griegos solicitan liquidez de emergencia al BCE. Los griegos han empezado a retirar depósitos

2014 el aÃ±o mÃ¡s caliente de la historia, o no - Rankia

http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/t...omposite-empieza-la-semana-con-77/19/01/2015/


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2015)

Hollande: ECB Will Decide to Buy Government Debt Thursday - WSJ

ECB May Deliver $635 Billion to Steer Euro Away From Deflation - Bloomberg

según bloomberg 550m M€ sin dar muchos detalles...

Lo dan ya por hecho. El dax y el ibex hoy volvían a subir. Si luego no está conforme el mercado se girará "inesperadamente".


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo muchas aportaciones y, sobre todo, bastantes dudas... En fin, yo NO os las voy a "despejar", pero SI que os daré mi opinión por si os sirve... Y esperar también a la opinión de otros "pesos pesados" del hilo, especialmente paketazo, así como atom an, bankiero, etc.

# Leunam: Mira, hay momentos en la vida en los que el "cabeza de familia" tiene que tomar decisiones PROPIAS por el bien general de la familia y las mismas, en muchas ocasiones, se han de tomar sin el "consenso" familiar o, para ser más claro, de la pareja... Y es así, tanto si nos incomoda como si no, pues si vienen mal dadas el "pato" lo va a pagar toda la familia. En fin, cada cual sabe cómo tiene estructurada su familia, pero tampoco cuesta nada empezar poco a poco, aunque yo soy de la opinión que queda tiempo, pero que éste también se va agotando... 

# astur_burbuja: Ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto. La señal de compra ya la dimos hace ya bastantes días, tanto paketazo como el que ahora os está escribiendo, e incluso antes del pequeño "rally" actual. Es más, bastantes conforeros me hicieron consultas particulares a las que respondí "apremiando" en la compra. Y eso queda para el "espontaneo" que apareció por aquí manipulando lo que suelo escribir DIA a DIA... La pregunta que formuláis ahora es si hay que comprar ahora a la vista de los próximos acontecimientos, es decir la QE del BCE y las elecciones griegas del próximo domingo... Como medida "defensiva" las compras ya deberían estar hechas y ya dimos "entradas" muy buenas antes de esta subida en incluso cuando el Euro andaba por los 1,37... Y está escrito, para conocimiento de los "indocumentados"...

Yo ya hice dos pequeñas compras, aparte de "acertar" en el tema del par EUR/CHF y también lo haré con el EUR/NOK... pero ahora mismo ya no me "muevo" y quedo a la espera. Vamos a ver, si estos acontecimientos de esta semana no son nada en relación a los que nos esperan a lo largo del año. Solamente en nuestro país tenemos elecciones municipales, autonómicas y generales... Sois tan "ingenuos" como para pensar que los "tiburones" no presionarán de nuevo... 

Resumiendo, quien vaya "corto" de MPs que compre, pero para los "metaleros" más veteranos mejor esperar y es que se supone que las "alforjas" ya van cargadas... ¿No? Por AT, y que me corrija paketazo, no hay nada definitivo aún, así que las "espadas" siguen todavía en todo lo alto... El único riesgo "asociado", y no menos importante, es ver si la devaluación del Euro continua y, sobre todo, a qué velocidad lo hará...

# nekcab: En el año 2010, España tenía contabilizadas 281,6 toneladas de Oro y parte de ellas están aquí, en el Banco de España, y el resto a la "buena de Dios": Fort Knox (EE.UU.), Londres y el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (Basilea, Suiza).

Lo que enlazas lo he explicado por activa y por pasiva en múltiples ocasiones en este hilo y para salir al paso de que la toma de decisión fue de ZP y Solbes. Nada más alejado de la realidad y a quién habría que pedir "explicaciones" es al BCE. Y aún tuvimos mucha suerte, pues España vendió a muy buen precio en relación a otros países, aunque aquí fue obra del azar ya que se debió a que la cotización del Oro en aquel momento acompañó a nuestro "turno" para efectuar la venta...

# Parri: Pues, muy lamentable que deje de escribir alguien con tanto TALENTO como Claudio Vargas. Lo voy a echar mucho en falta... Esperemos que Llinares no le siga.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2015)

*¿comprar ahora mismo oro/plata/platino?* la pregunta del millón.

Técnicamente la compra más reciente fue la rotura de 1250$, lo que actúa también de soporte de corto plazo.

Ahora mismo el precio del oro se está sustentando en la QE europea y las elecciones griegas. Pasada esa incertidumbre que generará mucha volatilidad (arriba y abajo), las cosas se calmarán al menos a unas semanas vista...o deberían calmarse.

Yo compraré de nuevo en Febrero (o eso espero), no sé si a principios, mediados o finales...pero no lo hago por técnico, y sabéis que lo soy, si no por un trasvase de papel a metal que pretendo ejecutar antes de finales del 2015, sin prisa y sin pausas.

No lo hago a la espera del Armagedón, ni aguardando ver el oro en 50.000$ Oz, es solo una manera de trasvasar poder adquisitivo hacia un activo más tangible, ¿más seguro?, espero que sí...¿más revalorizado en el tiempo futuro?...no lo sé.

La bolsa a día de hoy, que es el gran refugio del inversor minorista está en un ciclo de agotamiento alcista, no quiere decir que se caiga, pero es posible que sí se caiga en un plazo más bien corto.

Las coberturas con derivados son continuo gasto de comisiones, y asumes un gran riesgo incluso acertando el movimiento, si no aciertas el timming.

¿Qué nos queda?, el sector inmobiliario es ideal, siempre hay opciones buenas de adquirir algo, pero los precios que hay que mover de efectivo sin endeudarse para ello son elevados (al menos para mi)

Quedan las divisas...aquí de nuevo las comisiones y el timming de entrada/salida son claves, y no olvidemos que por muy seguro que nos parezca, sigue siendo papel impreso.

Quedaros con la horquilla 1250$ por abajo, y 1285$(aprox) por arriba, que era el punto dónde se inició la última honda bajista, que de ser perforado podría dar margen a mayores subidas por encima del 1300$.

Un saludo, y sigo pensando que esta carrera es de largo plazo, así que tragos de agua cortos, avituallamiento y ritmo constante sin precipitarse en las subidas...puede darnos la pájara (quedarnos sin liquidez para momentos mejores)

os dejo la gráfica del otro día para que no tengáis que ir atrás:

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Intentad familiarizaros con el indicador RSI de abajo, relacionad los picos altos por encima de 70 (sobrecompra) con lo que hace el activo, y sobre todo ved que es difícil que con un RSI muy alto, el valor (oro) siga subiendo fuertemente, suele lateralizarse o caer...sobre todo en tendencia bajista de L/P que es en la que estamos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ene 2015)

A corto plazo no merece la pena entrar en metal físico porque partes de una comisión de compra venta importante. A largo plazo sólo hay que promediar y dependiendo de las posibilidades económicas de cada uno ir haciéndose con una onza de plata o de oro al mes que mientras suba no está mal, simplemente si vuelve a caer el precio esperar para comprar más.
Un saludo. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Se van conociendo más "afectados" por la medida del BNS...

- Bank Losses From Swiss Currency Surprise Seen Mounting - Bloomberg

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 20:20 ----------

¡Joder! Marianin... cada vez lo tienes PEOR. Eso te pasa por ser un PINOCHO...

- Este gráfico pone en evidencia la euforia de Mariano Rajoy - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Ene 2015)

Un kg.de oro en monedas circuladas,diez kg.de k-12,una estantería grande de latúnes,medicinas,amigos de verdad,una buena mujer y un buen numero de hijos
bién educados y preparados para lo que venga...
Si te falta cualquier cosa de estas,todavía estás a tiempo,pero no lo pienses mucho,no mires el "precio"...¡compra! o te quedarás sin silla.
un saludo.


----------



## meliflua (19 Ene 2015)

çAcabo de leer este enlace de Bill Holter, habla de que el reset ya ha empezado de hecho, desde que el CHD se desligo del euro, tambien plantea alguna cuestion interesante, como Que pasaría si el yuan se desligara del $? yo no entiendo mucho de geopolitica y divisas, pero creo que no sería nada bueno para el dolar, Que opinais sobre ello?

THE RESET HAS ALREADY BEGUN! *|*A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 20:31 ----------

_


karlilatúnya dijo:



Un kg.de oro en monedas circuladas,diez kg.de k-12,una estantería grande de latúnes,medicinas,amigos de verdad,una buena mujer y un buen numero de hijos
bién educados y preparados para lo que venga...
Si te falta cualquier cosa de estas,todavía estás a tiempo,pero no lo pienses mucho,no mires el "precio"...¡compra! o te quedarás sin silla.
un saludo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Perdona mi ignorancia, que son 10 kg de k-12?


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> çAcabo de leer este enlace de Bill Holter, habla de que el reset ya ha empezado de hecho, desde que el CHD se desligo del euro, tambien plantea alguna cuestion interesante, como Que pasaría si el yuan se desligara del $? yo no entiendo mucho de geopolitica y divisas, pero creo que no sería nada bueno para el dolar, Que opinais sobre ello?
> 
> THE RESET HAS ALREADY BEGUN! *|*A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News
> 
> ...



Monedas de plata de 12 € de la fabrica nacional de moneda
Algo mas de info:
Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010 - FNMT


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2015)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Un kg.de oro en monedas circuladas,diez kg.de k-12,una estantería grande de latúnes,medicinas,amigos de verdad,una buena mujer y un buen numero de hijos
> bién educados y preparados para lo que venga...
> Si te falta cualquier cosa de estas,todavía estás a tiempo,pero no lo pienses mucho,no mires el "precio"...¡compra! o te quedarás sin silla.
> un saludo.



Una isla tropical con palmeras, cocoteras, gallináceas, cerdos, pesca a manos llenas (incluidas langostas a tutiplén), anti mosquitos de por vida, crema solar, maquinillas de afeitar, una docena de mujeres jóvenes no solo guapas, si no trabajadores y bien llevadas (esto último ya sabemos lo complicado que es)...

Equipo de pesca, armas de caza, cuchillería, y buena lectura de por vida...

Por pedir que no quede compañero, es que lo has puesto a huevo...:XX:

Un saludo y sin acritud, que no haga falta nada de lo dicho anteriormente como necesidad, si eso , como hobby


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Bueno, paketazo, esta noche intentaré soñar con la "Lámpara de Aladino"... pero recuerda aquello de Calderón de la Barca: "Los Sueños, Sueños son."

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Una isla tropical con palmeras, cocoteras, gallináceas, cerdos, pesca a manos llenas (incluidas langostas a tutiplén), anti mosquitos de por vida, crema solar, maquinillas de afeitar, una docena de mujeres jóvenes no solo guapas, si no trabajadores y bien llevadas (esto último ya sabemos lo complicado que es)...
> 
> Equipo de pesca, armas de caza, cuchillería, y buena lectura de por vida...
> 
> ...



Lo importante es tener claro lo que te puede hacer falta en un futuro, y luego no racanear el precio,si no te puedes quedar sin producto.
Sin acritud,pero con tantas mujeres te dejas la viagra en el tintero:XX:


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> No es complicado, están en el mismo sitio que los hombres guapos, trabajadores y bien llevados.



Eso es fácil *lamadama* según palabras de alguna "amiga" que he tenido en el pasado, en respuesta a ese lugar dónde están todos los hombres guapos, trabajadores y bien llevados...ese secreto reducto de ambrosía masculina es un local de ambiente Gay...ojo solo son bien llevados dentro del local, a la salida todo regresa a la normalidad de cada día

Oro no sé si tendremos mucho, pero sentido del humor que no falte. )


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Desde luego, sois la "hostia"... Pues, la verdad, no abundan ni los hombres ni mujeres guapos/as, trabajadores/as y bien llevados/as. Así que vuelvo a recordaros a Calderón de la Barca.

En cualquier caso, paketazo, a medida que se cumplen años se valoran más otras "cualidades"... Y si entramos en el terreno profesional -el mío-, durante mucho tiempo me he dedicado a seleccionar personal y si bien el "perfil" deseado se correspondía con ese que apuntas, siempre he buscado un equilibrio donde predominará la inteligencia y no la "presunta"...

La verdad, es que viendo como va nuestra Sociedad, tengo serias dudas de que vayamos por el buen camino y lo que percibo es que cada vez hay menos hombres y mujeres lo suficientemente "amueblados". Y en ése aspecto ("amueblado"), diría que hay más mujeres que hombres o es que yo soy un tío "afortunado"...

En breve, meliflua, me pongo con lo que nos propones.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 22:57 ----------

Hola, meliflua: Me he leído el interesante artículo que aportas, pero parece mentira que el articulista sea estadounidense... ¿Por qué?

Yo no soy americano, vamos que soy un "españolito" más, pero tengo muy claro que si China optará por las medidas apuntadas en el artículo, la respuesta de EE.UU. no sería más que la que "conocen" cuando se encuentran en una situación desesperada: la Guerra... Y cualquiera con un mediano conocimiento de la Historia lo sabe...

Para una mejor comprensión, vamos a desarrollar lo que comento:

1º) En diferentes ocasiones he planteado que si China lo deseará ya habría tumbado el Comex y el LBMA. "Pasta" tienen de sobras para hacerlo, pero entonces porqué no lo han hecho... Y eso nos llevaría a ese hipotético escenario bélico, pero no sólo por el tema del "control" de los MPs, aunque eso sería "relativo" e insisto en que las auténticas MANOS FUERTES son las MANOS PRIVADAS y NO los Estados...

2º) ¿Cómo se sostiene el Sistema Ponzi de los EE.UU.? Pues, vendiendo su deuda y quién es el mayor comprador con diferencia: CHINA. Es decir, el país asiático es la fuente principal del gasto del Gobierno estadounidense, así como el que más bienes asequibles aporta para sus consumidores. La ruptura o destrucción de esos lazos económicos pondrían en "jaque mate" a la Economía americana. Ejemplos de lo que sucedería: congelación del crédito, disminución de capital del Sistema, aumento brutal de los precios (Hiperinflación), quiebra en cadena de las empresas y un fortísimo aumento del desempleo. Por tanto, una "vuelta" a lo que conocemos como la Gran Depresión... Y también sabemos cómo salió EE.UU. de la misma... la II WW.

3º) Te dejo un gráfico a distintos plazos del USD/CNY (Yuan) y qué "raro", pero con todo lo que está sucediendo, el Yuan ni se ha "inmutado" de la fuerte apreciación del USD e incluso todavía se mantiene por debajo de los máximos relativos del USD marcados el pasado 1 de Abril... Más claro, AGUA... ¿No te parece?

- USD CNY | Dólar estadounidense Yuan Chino | Cambio USD CNY - Investing.com

Lo que digo siempre, meliflua, de China no me fío un "pelo"... Y vete a saber qué papel está jugando en torno al Oro...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

En línea con lo que paketazo ha comentado repetidamente...

- Société Générale entra en pánico: "hay que esconderse en liquidez" - Noticias de Inversión

Por cierto, ayer la Bolsa de Shangai cerró con una fuerte caída: -7,70% y eso que se tuvo que suspender al haber llegado a caer hasta -10%. Parece que las Bolsas han ignorado el hecho y es que están "anestesiadas"... ¡Demasiada "morfina"!

Saludos.


----------



## potranco (20 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> la mayor parte sigue estando en Occidente y con una notable diferencia... El mismo FMI tiene más Oro que Rusia e India juntas y podríamos añadir ahí también a China, pero claro esto último ya no es "sostenible" porque ése país hace años que no publica sus cifras oficiales. Curiosamente, en el FMI, el Oro sigue estando valorado a $42,22 la Onza, es decir al mismo valor que tenía cuando la Administración Nixon decidió abolir el Patrón Oro.



si, este artículo de abajo explica los esfuerzos históricos de Estados Unidos para negar el valor del oro en pos de la fortaleza del dolar/petróleo. Cuando aparecieron esas medidas para imponer el nuevo estándard en la era Nixon, el resto de países (los árabes, China, Japón. Rusia y Europa) dijeron que se aplicarían futuras medidas en el caso de que USA negase un día el valor del oro: 

*¿Porqué no podemos pretender que el oro valga para siempre 42.22 dólares?*
https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/can-pretend-forever-gold-worth-42-22/

eso muestra que esa hegemonia se aceptó pero con desconfianza. Hoy esa aceptación está ya finiquitada. La India ha puesto en Marte una sonda y le ha costado mas barato que la tercera entrega del Hobbit. Africa crece. Sudamérica se ha ido de la influencia USA. Hace ya tiempo que estamos en un nuevo escenario y la hegemonia mundial del siglo XX (y del dolar) es algo finalizado aunque no se haya hecho aún efectivo por las amenazas geopoliticas. Se puede especular como acabará esto. Pero esa reordenación global y económica es deseada incluso por muchos que aparentan no hacerlo. Esto va a ser algo inminente en cuanto esos serios peligros geopoliticos (que no son pocos) bajen el nivel. Quizas este año, quizas el que viene. 




> aquí hablamos desde la suposición ya que -insisto en ello- hay una total opacidad en este asunto por parte del Gobierno chino.



esa es la madre del cordero. Y este es debate que está más propagado por todas partes. ¿Donde está hoy la mayoría del oro?. ¿Cuanto oro tiene China acumulado exactamente?. 

Pero se pueden ver datos y estimaciones bastante sólidas y sorprendentes. 

Occidente ya no tiene la mayor parte del oro. De hecho, tiene muy poco. El FMI dijo en 2009 poseer unas 3.200 toneladas: 
How Much Gold Bullion Does The IMF Really Have? | 50 Years

El BCE afirma poseer 550 toneladas, España 280, Alemania 4.000 y Francia 2.500. Esas son las cifras. Pero para colmo, la mayoría de países europeos no han conseguido repatriar la gran parte de su oro que parece haber desaparecido especialmente de Estados Unidos o Inglaterra. Alemania por ejemplo, tan solo tiene el 2% de su oro y el resto estaba fuera. Pero no se lo devuelven porque sencillamente, ya no está: 
German Politicians Demand to See Gold in US Federal Reserve - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/belgium-investigating-to-repatriate-all-gold-reserves/

no obstante, no podemos esperar ver un seguimiento en el tiempo de todo esto en los medios. Porque ningun gobierno admitirá publicamente esta gran estafa de corrupción de alcance mundial. Es evidente que la gente que "maneja" ya sabia el guión desde hacia tiempo antes de la crisis. Y hoy no se admitirá de manera masiva ese escenario de endeudamiento y desaparición de reservas frente a China e India, aunque sea algo totalmente real. Pero fijándose en el mercado del oro, se pueden encontrar hasta cartas de protesta al World Gold Council reclamando que les den datos fidedignos sobre que está pasando con el comercio del oro porque son falsos:
- Sprott Global Resource Investments Ltd.

_"To conclude, I urge the leaders of the World Gold Council, for the benefit of their own members, to improve the quality of their data and find alternative sources than the GFMS, which paints a misleading picture of the real demand for gold."_

todo ahora es pura política. La situación real es tan opuesta a la que se explica que nadie la podría admitir. 

Las cifras del oro en los paises endeudados está muy por debajo de las cifras que se le suponen a China (+-20.000) y a India. China afirma oficialmente poseer 8.500 toneladas, pero en los medios dedicados al oro nadie se lo cree y se le atribuyen entre 15.000 y 25.000 toneladas. Esto es lo todos comentan de manera mayoritaria:

http://www.goldmoney.com/research/analysis/china-s-gold-strategy

de acuerdo a ese último analista, se calcula que en toda Asia se acumulan unas 55.000 toneladas de oro. En cualquier otro especializado en metal se encuentran opiniones similares:
https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/total-chinese-gold-reserves-nearly-16000t/
http://www.silverdoctors.com/how-china-bought-10000-tons-of-gold/

estas enormes cantidades que ahora estan en Asia, son el resultado de un movimiento de oro hacia el Pacífico especialmente a través de Sanghai y acompañando a la crisis y a los grandes casos de corrupción de los últimos años en Estados Unidos y Europa. El mercado de oro de Sanghai no ha dejado de romper records: 





VER: https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/china-net-gold-import-1212t-jan-nov/

tan sólo en estos primeros 10 meses del pasado 2014, el volúmen manejado ha sido de 12.000 toneladas: 

http://www.scmp.com/business/bankin.../shanghai-gold-exchange-exceeds-record-volume

el incremento del tráfico del oro de la última década hacia China y de sus reservas estimadas se aprecia bien en este gráfico: 







¿Como es la diferencia del oro entre bloques según estos cálculos?. Si se aceptan esas cifras procedentes de los propios medios especializados en el metal, las magnitudes son impresionantes. Significarían que bajo el estandard oro, China e India podrían comprar todos los bancos centrales del mundo entero. Naturalmente eso no puede ocurrir, pero sí que refleja una situación de debilidad tan enorme que jamás se trasladará a la población occidental por los medios de masas. La hegemonia básicamente anglo-sionista del siglo XX es hoy un "zombie" que puede aguantarse a sí mismo mirando alrededor de su tumba, pero para andar por el mundo necesita de la amenaza militar y geopolitica (Ucrania, Irak, ISIS, Siria...)

Sobre la opiniónde de que pasará. todos tenemos alguna porque nadie lo sabe. Si que es seguro que en este ambiente el oro es un valor sólido. No sólo por su papel tradicional de salvaguarda de vaivenes o de protección indispensable ante una guerra de divisas. También porque segun esos datos, su futuro depende de las nuevas superpotencias que no están endeudadas. 

China e India tendrán el poder de decidir que pasará al final con el oro. Pero mientras dure este enfrentamiento geopolítico es su principal arma y seguirá siendo un valor seguro, e incluso puede subir mas. Pero cuando esta crisis acabe parece lógico que pase a tener un rol distinto y su valor se estabilice. China necesita un Occidente mínimamente saneado y no en ruinas para seguir comerciando. Esa progresión tan ascendente del oro que vemos desde 1999 







se podría empezar a invertir cuando salgamos de esta crisis geopolitica, algo que sin duda será con un nuevo estándard digital y no con el oro directamente. Y además algo deberá ocurrir con la deuda a nivel global.

Bueno, naturalmente esto último es opinión. Pero todos los datos de arriba no lo son.

_


----------



## oinoko (20 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> pero tengo muy claro que si China optará por las medidas apuntadas en el artículo, la respuesta de EE.UU. no sería más que la que "conocen" cuando se encuentran en una situación desesperada: la Guerra... Y cualquiera con un mediano conocimiento de la Historia lo sabe...




No hace falta llegar a esos extremos.

Suiza se había convertido en el mayor financiador de la UE comprando euros y vendiendo Francos. De este modo UE conseguía financiación gratis y Suiza mantenía el Franco barato (vamos a echar de menos esa fuente de dinero gratis).

Del mismo modo, China es el mayor financiador de USA comprando deuda USA en Dolares y vendiendo Yuanes para mantener el Yuan bajo y favorecer sus exportaciones. Del mismo modo que el Franco mantenía alto al Euro, el Yuan mantiene alto al Dólar.

No hace falta que China inunde el mercado con la deuda que ya tiene, basta con que deje de comprar más deuda, la Yellen no tendrá a quien endosarle la deuda y le pasará al Dollar lo mismo que al Euro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# potranco: Te agradezco tu extensa exposición, pero no me vale... Todo lo que me cuentas ya me lo sé, por las mismas fuentes que indicas y otras, pero en su mayor parte proceden de fuentes "interesadas" o sea favorables a los MPs o bien son siempre "estimaciones". Yo quiero que me digas las CIFRAS OFICIALES declaradas por los BANCOS CENTRALES de China y la India. Las que conocemos están MUY LEJANAS de las que indicas. Mira, sin ser parte "interesada", te anexo un artículo basado en uno de "Global Research" y que va en la misma dirección. Entiendo que la fuente es más seria y menos interesada, pero aún así seguimos con las "estimaciones" a las que me refiero y sin datos oficiales y contrastados, pues para mí son simples opiniones, aunque con un cierto nivel de fundamento...

- Rusia y China acumulan ingentes reservas de oro ante la posible crisis del actual sistema financiero internacional

Por supuesto, estamos de acuerdo en que hay bastantes argumentos para dudar sobre las cifras oficiales en cuanto a la posesión de Oro en Occidente, especialmente en lo concerniente a los EE.UU., y lo más probable es que ande "arrendado" o vete a saber cómo por Oriente.

Que hay mucho Oro en Oriente, más del declarado, es tan evidente como conocer el continente asiático. Simplemente, ya se observa visitando los múltiples templos dedicados a los diferentes cultos. Es más, conozco bien un país como Vietnam y es, con toda su pobreza, uno de los países donde el Oro tiene una fuerte posesión física por parte de su población, aunque -como en casi todo Oriente- por vías no "convencionales", es decir mediante el tráfico ilegal y, por ejemplo, la India es el mejor exponente sobre esto último que comento.

En fin, potranco, me gustaría ahondar un poco más, pero la verdad es que hoy tengo un día bastante complicado y no sé si podré dedicar tiempo al hilo, quizás a última hora de la tarde o por la noche, pero es que tampoco iríamos más allá. Me explico: para seguir este debate necesito -insisto en ello- CIFRAS OFICIALES por parte de de los Bancos Centrales y a poder ser RECIENTES... Lo demás ya me lo conozco y no les doy la suficiente credibilidad. Y no discuto la insistente entrada de Oro en Oriente, pero sigo creyendo que va hacia MANOS PRIVADAS...

# oinoko: A día de HOY, y con todo lo que está sucediendo a nivel económico-financiero y, sobre todo, geopolítico, CHINA sigue siendo el MAYOR COMPRADOR -con diferencia- de la Deuda de los Estados Unidos. No creo que eso sea de su agrado, pero me parece que saben que no tienen más "alternativa"... Claro que podría dejar de comprar, pero eso llevaría a los EE.UU. a una situación caótica y la "respuesta" no creo que fuera muy diferente a la empleada en otras ocasiones, aunque es una simple opinión, avalada eso sí en unos determinados "comportamientos" históricos. Y es que tenemos que tener muy claro que no estamos tratando sólo sobre una Crisis del sistema monetario -que también- sino también de la supervivencia de TODO el sistema económico-financiero en el que se sustenta actualmente Occidente o el Capitalismo/Neoliberalismo en general...

Y lo dejo hasta que disponga de tiempo. Espero que sigáis aportando y debatiendo en el hilo... y que tengáis un Buen Día.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Ene 2015)

Justo ahora iba acomentar que me parecía que la subida perdía fuerza, pero de repente se fué a 1.294USD y con el € a 1,1573USD (ahora spot a casi 1.116€).

Ya me está acojonando esta subida, sólo se detiene y baja muy poco para coger carrerilla y los massmierda aún no se han pronunciado (lo hacen cuando hay que cazar gacelillas), aún queda para los niveles que marcó Fernando, pero la manera en que sube la veo muy sólida (a mi criterio), ojalá me equivoque y vuelva a los niveles previos.

¡¡¡COMEX!!! ¿Donde estás?

Interesante debate sobre las reservas de oro, en mi opinión tanto lo "oficial" como lo "no oficial" no es lo real, y casi estoy seguro que nunca lo sabremos, de hecho, las oficiales de USA, si mal no recuerdo, una vez ví un programa (o vídeo, documental, o no lo sé) en que echaron cuentas sobre las dimensiones de la bovedas existentes dentro Fort Knox y no cabían ahí esas 8mil y pico toneladas de oro que USA dice tener, y aunque hubiese sitio por volumen (que demostraron con cálculos simples que no), por peso no podría ser (la cimentación se iría a TPC).

Claro, existe la posibilidad de que los medios oficiales sólo hayan dado a conocer una parte de las bovedas existentes en Fort Knox, pero es volver al principio y estar dándole vueltas al tema indefinidamente.

A mí lo que me queda claro, es que si los que controlan el sistema económico actual estan muy interesados en hacer ver al oro como algo que no es dinero, es por algo.

Estos días (con el rollo de Suiza) se "medio" demostró lo que es el oro y eso no tiene precio.

Si añadimos la suerte que han tenido los países que han querido salirse del trile del USD (p.e. Irak, Libia, Irán, Siria, Venezuela, Rusia, entre otros) y subirse al tren del oro, pues ya me diréis.

De China, pues creo que está pillada hasta el fondo con los USDs y, aunque sabe de que va el tema, hace la vista gorda porque si hace alguna mala jugada los USD que posee pasarían a valer 0 de un día para otro y eso lo hundiría junto a USA, así que tiene que ir con mucho tacto y cuidado si quiere mantener su poder.

Además, ¿por qué el oro continua como TIER1? y, ¿por qué USA no hace un QE para comprar todo el oro, si está tan barato (se llamaría Repatration QE Gold, o algo así)? ¿podría?

Pienso que el trasfondo de todo esto es que nadie se fía de nadie (ni de sus respectivos papelitos de colores) y la única manera de mantener la confianza es hacer negocios con algo real y tangible ¿sabéis que es? (claro, también las materias primas y los recursos naturales están en el ajo).

Sólo añadir que los que estéis pensando en comprar ahora, id con mucho cuidado y que no los ciegue la avaricia, no olvideis que hay que utilizar dinero que no vayais a necesitar, si por ejemplo, se da la vuelta y baja a los infiernos, si llega la mala suerte de tener que vender, ya sabéis que venderéis con perdidas considerables.

Importante tener un buen colchón de efectivo para imprevistos, despensa por si hay inflación y/o escasez, el resto puede ir tranquilamente a MPs y para todo lo demás latuncard.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2015)

Entonces ¿ es bueno o malo tener algo de CHF ahorrados ?...ienso:


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2015)

El rubio metal ha percutido esos 1285$ que marcaban el límite del inicio de la última bajada.

No pensaba que todo sucediera tan rápido, ahora a por los 1300$, que supongo será el punto dónde los medios empiecen a preguntarse que está pasando, y quizá provoquen una sobre reacción en la subida, sumada a las noticias relevantes que se esperan en breve.

Veremos el cierre de hoy, pero todo lo que sea por encima de 1285$ extiende la subida...¿irá a por el Gap que dejó abierto en este tirón (1380$)?...no lo creo, pero cosas más raras he visto en mi vida.

*Fernando* la liquidez a mi siempre me ha dado resultado, siempre hay y habrá un activo depreciado al que poder meterle mano en el momento propicio, pero para ello hay que tener liquidez.

Pensemos en un S&P por la cota de 800 puntos (hipotético, pero no descartable en algún momento del tiempo futuro)

Si no se acaba el mundo, que va a ser que no, al menos mientras vivamos nosotros, los mayores rendimientos del capital se obtendrán (sin entrar en derivados), de la renta variable. 

Mirad valores como Google, Apple, Inditex, hace diez años...el oro puede dar buenos retornos sin duda, la historia lo respalda, sin embargo los pelotazos "gordos" se dan en bolsa, y en épocas de índices por los suelos. 

Es relativamente sencillo convertir 10.000€ en 50.000€ teniendo paciencia (mucha), y comprando cuando el índice está tocado o hundido, cuando todos venden y el pánico manda...cuando escuchéis, ¡el sistema ha quebrado, o va a quebrar!, y esto está finiquitado...comprad unas blue chips, y ni las miréis en unos meses, pues es probable que bajen más de dónde habéis entrado.

Ojo a lo que ha dicho *Fernando * de la bolsa de Shangai, a veces pequeños indicios nos avisan de antemano sobre el futuro más próximo.

Por cierto, sigo pensando que si hay un sell off (venta masiva de bolsa), y esta cae a cuchillo, el oro la acompañará en un primer momento. 

Quiero decir que si el DOW o el S&P caen un 15% de manera rápida y continua el oro al menos caerá un 10%. Pues la liquidez se encuentra de momento y si nadie lo remedia en la cima de la pirámide cuando hay incertidumbres.

Un saludo y buen día a ver hacia las 20:00 dónde esta el oro.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Ene 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entonces ¿ es bueno o malo tener algo de CHF ahorrados ?...ienso:



En mi opinión, si ya los tienes, los mantendría, pero no compraría hasta tener nuevos datos o que la caida del euro respecto al franco quede definida, no olvidemos que ese movimiento por parte de Suiza ha hecho mucho daño y eso tarde o temprano le pasará factura a los CHF.

También esto puede ser la antesala de lo que Suiza comenzó y no terminó (ligar el CHF al oro), la jugada puede ir por ahí, ya que antes de ligarlo tenía que "quitarse algunas pulgas" e inconvenientes, sino, ¿para que echarse encima a los ricos de euro? que principalmente son los que dejan sus "perrillas" ahí.

Paketazo, creo si los massmierda no se pronuncian la subida seguirá, intentaré estar atento al telediario, me baso solamente en la psicología de las gacelillas, nada a AT ni Fundamentales.

Tomaré en cuenta tus consejos sobre las blue chips -si no salgo demasiado escaldado de lo que viene- cuando todo esté en calma, así dejaré mis pocos ahorros en ella, que la bolsa para esos menesteres es muy útil, ya que provee de liquidez a la producción, eso es muy bueno para la economía en general; claro, una vez se hayan quitado todas las caretas y haya salido toda la mierda que tiene que salir.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2015)

Buen informe de R4 de lo que ha sucedido en las QE anteriores:

http://www.r4.com/analisis/informes/analisis_tecnico_qe_20150120.pdf

Fijaros que en varios casos la divisa se recupera fuertemente a medio plazo tras el anuncio.

Pequeña opinión a cerca de la plata muy aceptable.

!Ojo a la plata!


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

Hola, amigos: Aprovecho unos minutos de "descanso" para entrar en el hilo...

# El hombre dubitativo: Yo tengo CHF "físicos" desde hace tiempo... al igual que NOK y pronto me dedicaré a estudiar otras divisas "alternativas". No voy a comprar más CHF, pero porque durante un tiempo será pasto de la especulación más feroz y ya se está viendo desde que el BNS anunció el "desanclaje". El que ya los tenía, pues ya decidirá lo que hace, pero en mi caso NO voy a hacer NADA, por tanto ahí se quedan, acompañando a los MPs. Más adelante, ya veremos...

# Refinanciado: En el fondo ya sabemos que las "cifras oficiales" suelen ser "maquillajes contables", pero en el Oro debemos suponer que hay un cierto "rigor" dado su carácter TIER 1... Lo que NO voy a dar por válidas son las cifras que suelen venir de "vendedores" de MPs y es que ya llevo muchos años -demasiados ya...- dedicados al mundo económico-financiero y tengo criterio "propio". Ya he visto mucho y de todos los "colores"... y es que ya andaba en los MPs y otras Materias Primas cuando algunos todavía eran "críos". Supongo que en esto paketazo (siendo más joven que yo) estará completamente de acuerdo. Hay algo que se llama "experiencia"...

La subida del Oro NO es "extraña" y el primero en "adelantarla" fue el ratio del Oro vs Petróleo y que ya comentamos en el hilo en su momento. Ese fue el principal motivo de que cambiará mi sesgo bajista a alcista... Luego, hay mucha incertidumbre en relación a las próximas citas que todos tenemos en mente, por tanto mucho MIEDO...

Os dejo un enlace y que nos explica muy bien lo que están haciendo "manos fuertes"...

- El mercado de opciones revela qué le hizo la bomba suiza al oro | Investing.com

En lo personal, hay que esperar "acontecimientos" y que no van a tardar... Luego, esperar "reacciones" y que pueden ser violentas en una u otra dirección... Y no sólo en el Oro, sino en la casi totalidad de los activos financieros.

No cabe duda de que el alza del Oro es una muy buena noticia para los que somos "metaleros", pero no hay que fiarse... Que yo sepa las Bolsas americanas y el DAX están en máximos y eso es un "contrasentido". Por tanto, paciencia y no hay que correr detrás de los precios y la resistencia que yo tengo "fijada" sigue estando demasiado alejada... Por cierto, me gusta el movimiento que también está haciendo la Plata y que hoy sube levemente, pero continuando su "desacople" con el Cobre (éste está cayendo).

# paketazo: He vivido el S&P 500 a niveles inferiores a los que comentas y creo que volveré a reeditar experiencias pasadas... Caídas superiores al 15% las veremos, probablemente, en el Ibex-35 durante este año, pero en cuanto al S&P 500 no lo tengo tan claro aún, aunque lógicamente tendrá que "corregir" fuertemente. Sin embargo, estamos en el 3er año del Ciclo de los Presidentes y lo tengo muy presente...

paketazo, a muy largo plazo los Bonos siempre han rendido más que las Bolsas y sin tantos "padecimientos". Otras cosa muy distinta es si elegimos determinados valores en "suelos" de fuertes caídas en los mercados y aún así hay que tener suerte en la selección de los valores. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántos "siglos" necesitarán los accionistas de Telefónica para volver a ver los maximos históricos? Y como ése ya sabes que hay gran cantidad de ejemplos...

¿Sabes? Acabo de cursar orden de traspasar todos mis PP y FI que tenía en USD hacia la Renta Fija a corto y otros FI similares que poseo. No tengo muy claro el tema del par EUR/USD a corto plazo. Además, con lo que que llevamos de año ya he conseguido casi la rentabilidad máxima esperada en los activos más conservadores. Tiempo tendré de volver a posicionarme. Pero veis porqué me funcionan bien mis PP y FI... claro que la gestión es muy activa por mi parte.

Y ya no tengo más tiempo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Ene 2015)

Comienza el trasvase del pufo del fracking a las gacelillas:

El futuro de la energía pasa por la expansión del fracking a nivel mundial

_El mundo seguirá necesitando más energía: aunque el crecimiento económico y demográfico sea más lento, la demanda de energía se habrá incrementado en un 41% en 2035. El 95% de ese crecimiento llegará por la demanda de los países emergentes con China y la India a la cabeza. Para abastecer toda esa nueva demanda de energía la CNBC y la petrolera BP apuestan por la expansión del 'fracking' a través del mundo.

Si los pronósticos se cumplen, el mapa del 'fracking' podría cambiar radicalmente, según explican desde la petrolera BP. Hoy se puede decir que la fracturación hidráulica ha cambiado ya el mercado energético, los precios del petróleo han caído alrededor de un 60% desde junio de 2014 y eso que el 99% extracción de shale oil y shale gas se produce entre EEUU y Canadá. 

Abastecer al mundo de gas y petróleo a precios asequibles podría depender en el futuro de la implementación del 'fracking' en el resto del mundo. Y es que China, Rusia o Argentina se encuentran entre los países con mayores reservas probadas y técnicamente recuperables de shale oil y shale gas en todo el mundo, ahora lo que hace falta es que comiencen a invertir para extraer los tesoros que se encuentran bajo el subsuelo. Quizá cuando los precios del crudo se sitúen alrededor de los 80 dólares estos países decidan ponerse 'manos a la obra'.

La petrolera BP cree que este escenario será una realidad en el 2035. EEUU seguirá aumentando su producción de petróleo, aún así para ese año la petrolera cree que sólo el 70% de la producción de shale procederá de EEUU y Canadá, una cifra que a día de hoy es del 99%. 

Aunque BP apueste por la implantación del 'fracking' a nivel mundial, también hay quien cree que no será tan sencillo en la práctica. Harry Tchilinguirian, director de estrategia de materias primas en BNP Paribas, asegura que podría ser muy complicado que otras naciones repliquen la revolución del 'fracking' vivida en EEUU.

Este experto declara a la CNBC que "que para poner en marcha esta técnica, EEUU ha necesitando muchos años de inversión y tecnología. A día de hoy este sector ha recorrido un camino en el que los aumentos en la productividad y las reducciones de costes han permitido la revolución tras mucho esfuerzo e inversión. Otro países aún tendrían que recorrer todo ese camino para llegar al nivel de EEUU".

Aún así, si estos países permiten la entrada de empresas extranjeras en forma de 'joint venture' entre una compañía local y otra de EEUU, por ejemplo, el camino sería mucho más corto y productivo, asegura el ejecutivo de BNP. El petróleo barato aleja el asentamiento del coche eléctrico en la sociedad

*La importancia del gas y el petróleo*
Y es que la aversión a la energía nuclear en determinados países del mundo y el incansable crecimiento de la preocupación por la seguridad, pueden convertir al gas natural, sobre todo, y al petróleo en actores fundamentales en el futuro energético del mundo. Por eso, la fracturación hidráulica a nivel mundial cobra vital importancia.

Varios expertos en energía y materias primas ven en el gas natural la fuente de energía más barata, limpia y eficiente. Por ejemplo, Daniel Lacalle apuesta a corto plazo por el gas natural como fuente de energía para el transporte, gracias a su competitivo precio, su abundancia mundial y por ser una energía mucho más limpia que el petróleo.
_


Esta fase es para hacer creer que la gacelilla llega por si misma a la conclusión de que el fracking es una inversión de futuro; posteriormente en los medios pondrán algunas empresas que se dedican a ello (aunque ahora han dicho algunas, para que la gacelilla crea que es un insider y tal) y la manera en que podrás beneficiarte del próximo pelotazo.

Hay algunas frases dignas de enmarcar, pero tampoco se mojan al 100% y sueltan algún razonamiento del "agorero" de turno, para recordar lo de "rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras".

No paseis por alto lo de "Quizá cuando los precios del crudo se sitúen alrededor de los 80 dólares estos países decidan ponerse 'manos a la obra'". Ni tampoco lo de Argentina, que vaya palo con lo de Vaca Muerta.

En fin, ya lo leereis vosotros mismos y sacareis vuestras propias conclusiones.

Al final -como siempre- a medio baile la música dejará de sonar y más de alguno saldrá escaldado.

Saludos

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 15:28 ----------

Fernando, no es que la subida del oro me parezca extraña, lo que me parece extraño es la pasibidad del COMEX y sus gritones de contratos de venta para contener el precio (o bajarlo), yo estoy esperando eso y casi que mejor espero sentado. 

Aunque a estas alturas no tengo muy claro lo del ratio Oro vs Petróleo ya que al valer "menos el petróleo" éste es el que tendría que subir respecto al oro y fué todo lo contrario (aunque agradeceré una aclaración).

Un abrazo amigo y que sea leve.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2015)

*Refinanciado* si el trasfondo de la noticia es correcto, lo que habrá que acertar es el timming de entrada, y sobre todo el valor elegido o derivado.

Como me decía *Fernando * antes, los que pillaron telefónica por encima de 20€ están jodidos para vender de nuevo sobre ese precio. De todos modos, si las tienen desde hace años, el dividendo podrá amortiguar esa perdida, incluso convertirla en ganancia.

El petróleo y el gas, darán mucho dinero al que sepa operarlos bien. Pensad los que se pusieron cortos en 80$ menudo dineral han amasado.

Lo mismo sucederá cuando se inicie la vuelta al alza, que sucederá. 

Hay que seguir el tema bien de cerca, y si se tercia por debajo de 45$ hay que ir viendo como se comporta, evidentemente si se pusiera a 30$ en unos meses, creo que valdría la pena olvidar algo de dinero en este subyacente cara el largo plazo. Pero dudo que veamos los 30$ hay demasiada liquidez en el sistema cambiando de objetivos económicos, y el petróleo barato es una perita en dulce que quizá jamás volvamos a ver.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

# Refinanciado: Una muy rápida respuesta... El ratio Oro vs Petróleo sirve para saber cuántos barriles se pueden comprar con una Onza de Oro. Cuando hay un fuerte "desacople", como el que ahora se está produciendo, es un claro indicativo de dónde hay que posicionarse en estas Materias Primas.

# paketazo: Yo he visto a Telefónica bastante por encima de los 30 Euros y, posiblemente, fue en los principios del año 2000, más o menos...

Yo voy a seguir esperando para entrar en una petrolera. Y tiempo (¡hoy NO!) y paciencia tengo de sobras... Quizás, no caíga por debajo de los $45/$40, pero ésos también son precios atractivos...

Y me voy... Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Ene 2015)

Paketazo, pero ahí veo una contradicción, por una parte, hay intereses en mantener el precio bajo (para putear a los que van en contra de la democracia y eso) y por otra que el fracking es el futuro, pero necesita como mínimo el barril a 80USD.

Nos podemos tirar un año metiendo largos y saliendo con stops esperando el punto del disparo (como le está pasando desde al menos los 65 a cierto gurú burbujil) y nuestra liquidez se puede ver mermada (esas entradas y salidas no son gratis, que te voy a contar).

Por cierto, ahora lo que me parece más jodido es esto:

OHL propone extender los peajes a todas las autovías para sacar a las autopistas de la quiebra

Las predicciones del foro se van cumpliendo y cobrarnos por ir por cualquier carretera (aunque sea carreterucha) será una realidad no muy lejana.

Lo que te "ahorres" por un lado, te lo quitarán por otro, un ejemplo es la última vez que fuí a repostar, verás, normalmente ya le tengo pillado el tranquillo a mi coche y sé más o menos cuando hay que repostar, lo hago cuando veo el indicador a un nivel, casi siempre pongo entre 49 y 51 litros (lo lleno a tope), esta vez, ví el indicador un poco má arriba, pero como me iba bien, pues decidí repostar, pensé que le cabrían entre 45 y 48 litros, pues mira por donde que el depósito "creció", ya que le entraron nada más y nada menos que 54 litros. O el litro ha encogido o necesito gafas o tendré que llevar a que revisen el indicador o... ponen menos de lo que dicen, ¿tú que crees?

Al final terminé pagando más o menos lo mismo de que antes de que bajara la gasolina. Así que de ahorro, nada.

Saludos

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 15:51 ----------

Fernando, pero creo que en ese entonces el ratio Oro vs Petróleo daba más petróleo por onza, entonces lo "normal" hubiese sido que el petróleo subiera o que en su defecto, el oro bajara hasta ajustar el ratio "habitual".

Bueno, igual confundí los números, a ver si encuentro un post que nos diga el ratio de ese entonces y el ratio "habitual".

Saludos y que vaya bien.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 16:26 ----------

Esta es de traca:

Noruega quiere modificar los límites del hielo marino para expandir su actividad petrolera

La frase ""No hemos movido el borde del hielo, se ha movido él solo" es para enmarcar.

Si es verdad que el hielo "se ha movido sólo", es una prueba del cambio climático, o no?

Para que luego digan que con el fracking tendremos suficiente.

Me temo que en caso de himbertir en petróleo y si éste sube hasta el cielo, no se podrá disponer del "dinero" correspondiente a los beneficios.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amigos: Aprovecho unos minutos de "descanso" para entrar en el hilo...
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: Yo tengo CHF "físicos" desde hace tiempo... al igual que NOK y pronto me dedicaré a estudiar otras divisas "alternativas". No voy a comprar más CHF, pero porque durante un tiempo será pasto de la especulación más feroz y ya se está viendo desde que el BNS anunció el "desanclaje". El que ya los tenía, pues ya decidirá lo que hace, pero en mi caso NO voy a hacer NADA, por tanto ahí se quedan, acompañando a los MPs. Más adelante, ya veremos...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con Ud....compre algo físico hace unos años y me acuerdo en 2011 u 12 cuando de pronto el Banco Central Suizo decreto el cambio fijo a 1,20...en aquel momento creo que se me deprecio la cantidad que tenia como un 6 %...son cosas que pasan...como la Bolsa...a veces ganas y otras pierdes....por cierto he vuelto al redil MP...( en sí nunca marche, pero si que tuve una grave crisis personal de confianza y a punto estuve de abandonar el barco...soy Hombre de poca fé...de hay mi mote...siempre dudando...)8:...


----------



## maragold (20 Ene 2015)

Joder Dubitativo... pues sí que has dado por el culete con tu crisis de identidad. Eras uno de los trolls antioro habituales cuando había caídas... y resulta que llevas físico?!?! :XX: Pa' matarte!

En todo caso, bienvenido de nuevo al redil de los metaleros! 

Respecto al movimiento del SNB y el boom del CHF la semana pasada... os imagináis lo que hubiera pasado si en el referéndum hubiera salido que SÍ?!?! ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Joder Dubitativo... pues sí que has dado por el culete con tu crisis de identidad. Eras uno de los trolls antioro habituales cuando había caídas... y resulta que llevas físico?!?! :XX: Pa' matarte!
> 
> En todo caso, bienvenido de nuevo al redil de los metaleros!
> 
> Respecto al movimiento del SNB y el boom del CHF la semana pasada... os imagináis lo que hubiera pasado si en el referéndum hubiera salido que SÍ?!?! ienso:



No me cabía en la cabeza que un bien tan preciado estuviara manipulado tan vilmente...soy el espíritu de la contradicción...:rolleye:...por un sitio mi lado Jekyll decía una cosa y por otro mi lado Hide me decía otra...se pasa mal...

En cuanto al CHF...recuerdo que hubo otro boom, pero este negativo hacía el 2011...


El franco se desploma un 9% tras la intervención del banco central suizo - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-20/saxo-bank-warns-endgame-central-banks

Leed este artículo... es del CEO de Saxo Bank, el que siempre hace las predicciones al principio de año. 
Bien, el otro día alguien colgó un artículo que decía que el reset ya había empezado. 
Si leéis el artículo, veréis como deja algunas perlas que coinciden con ese artículo que yo comento.

Lo que más me llama la atención, es el tema del SNB, dice que en 30 años trabajando con divisas, es lo más grande que ha visto... casi ná!

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 17:47 ----------

Is This The Reason Why Gold Is Suddenly Surging? | Zero Hedge

esto, al hilo del SNB, y relacionado con el oro. Acaba de salir, voy a leerlo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Ene 2015)

El que ha apostado contra el ancla del SNB, ese sí que se ha forrado. :Baile:


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2015)

Pues yo seguramente me equivoque en mis predicciones, pero veo el € de aquí a un mes más fuerte que estos días respecto al $, y al oro más abajo que estos días.

Se está especulando mucho con la QE, y creo que a estos precios se ha descontado ya parte de la emisión de papel. Hace nada estábamos a 1,30$/€. Hay una sobreventa en diario y semanal muy exagerada, y ya son demasiados los medios que claudican respecto al €.

En cuanto al oro, también lo veo regresando como poco al soporte en las próximas semanas, 1250$ o así al menos, no sin antes romper la cota de los 1300$ Oz para forzar aperturas de largos en derivados y cierre de cortos.

Seguramente me equivoque como siempre, pero pensad de manera diferente y es posible que acertéis más.

Un saludo y a ver el cierre oro


----------



## chema1970 (20 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues yo seguramente me equivoque en mis predicciones, pero veo el € de aquí a un mes más fuerte que estos días respecto al $, y al oro más abajo que estos días.
> 
> Se está especulando mucho con la QE, y creo que a estos precios se ha descontado ya parte de la emisión de papel. Hace nada estábamos a 1,30$/€. Hay una sobreventa en diario y semanal muy exagerada, y ya son demasiados los medios que claudican respecto al €.
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo, los mercados estan exagerando el QE...


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2015)

¿Cómo lo veis?

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: En su momento, edité un gráfico de muy largo plazo del ratio Oro vs Petróleo y quedaba muy claro lo que he comentado por activa y por pasiva. En eso también reparó paketazo... Bien, como este hilo es ya como una especie de Espasa Calpe, pues podrías buscarlo, pero conociéndote no lo vas a hacer, así que te pongo uno de más corto plazo (una década) y donde, para hacerlo más "completo", incorporo también el Indice del Dolar. Si haces "comparativas" verás que tengo razón, pero donde se percibe claramente es un gráfico de muy largo plazo, por ejemplo es muy evidente en algunos años de la década de los 80 y también fue muy relevante en bastantes años de la de los 90...

- Dollar, Gold and Oil Chart - Last Ten Years | MacroTrends

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre los surtidores de las gasolineras, pues te diré que no es mí caso y yo utilizo bastante el coche y he notado MUCHÍSIMO el abaratamiento del comustible, aunque todavía no hayan trasladado el precio "real"...

# El hombre dubitativo: Siempre pensé que tú eras uno de los "desencantados" en el tema de los MPs y deduje que, quizás, habías entrado en el "pico", quizás siguiendo los "cantos de sirena" que parece que eran habituales en este foro... De ahí que me "sonriera" cuando despotricabas, pero todo lleva su tiempo... En cualquier caso, fui el primer "metalero" en tratarte correctamente, al igual que he hecho con otros "anti-metaleros", porque los insultos no suelen ser la mejor forma de "convencer" y dialogar con nadie. Bueno, ya han pasado algo más de dos años y ya ves como todo se está complicando cada vez más y NADIE está seguro de que nos deparará el "mañana" y lo único que podemos hacer es "prepararnos" y ahí los MPs tienen SU "presencia". Verlo o no, eso ya cuestión de cada cual.

Por cierto, son lógicas las dudas que tienes, pero a "malas" perderás dinero Fiat, de la misma manera que lo podrías haber perdido en Bolsa, Bonos o yendo al Casino... Si las circunstancias resultan ser tan pésimas como esperamos, pues la "diferencia" la vas a tener en la propiedad "física" de esos MPs. No para hacerse "rico", sino para otras cosas mucho más esenciales y que se suelen asociar con la supervivencia... Así que, por el bien de todos, mejor que nos quedemos a "medio camino"...

# paketazo: El Petróleo es una apuesta "segura" y tampoco habrá que esperar mucho. Se trata de esperar un buen "punto de entrada", que tampoco acertaremos, pero desde luego yo no me "muevo" hasta que vea una seria corrección en las Bolsas... Tampoco tengo ninguna prisa y si tiene que "caer", ya caerá... Pero, vamos, ahora mismo lo único que tengo en mente es la entrada en una petrolera.

Respecto a los MPs, pues la próxima semana ya iremos saliendo de dudas. Está claro que llevan mucha "fuerza" y, por tanto, dinero empujando... Es posible que caigan los $1300, pero a partir de ahí va a depender mucho de la QE y de las elecciones griegas. Está claro que saldrán en una dirección u otra, pero yo me voy a dedicar a observar y nada más. Lo que tenía que hacer en los MPs ya está hecho, al menos a corto plazo y a medio ya veremos... Todo es cuestión de liquidez, precio y "perspectivas"...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 19:05 ----------

# paketazo: Sin ser un "especialista" en AT, a mí el gráfico NO me gusta y si fuera una acción no la compraría, pero ya sabes que la gente acostumbra a entrar tardiamente y también en salir...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 19:13 ----------

# maragold: Yo soy de los que piensan que un día veremos el Oro tan "disparado", pero de un día para otro, algo así como lo que ha pasado con el CHF, que nos costará "creerlo"... y mira que los "metaleros" podremos tener ciertas carencias, pero desde luego no de FE en los MPs...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 19:20 ----------

# Y en esos momentos el ratio del Oro vs Petróleo en... ¡26,73! Casi NÁ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Ene 2015)

En el eurusd no creo que haya mucho movimiento hasta el jueves. El mercado parece que ha encontrado consenso en la zona de 1.15. Despues del jueves supongo que nos acercaremos a la zona de 1.20 o a la de 1.10 dependiendo de como las manos fuertes interpreten al siempre misterioso BCE. ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2015)

El oro, ese metal tan odiado por los gobiernos


----------



## astur_burbuja (20 Ene 2015)

Os dejo enlace a noticia "geopolitica":

Milicianos armados bombardean la casa del presidente de Yemen | Internacional | EL PA

Yemen cae en manos chiitas...¿Guerra en la Peninsula Arabiga entre Arabia Saudi y "Yemen" (Iran)?

Petroleo subiendo?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

NO, astur_burbuja, y es que hoy son "otros tiempos" y NADA ya sigue comportamientos "normales" o a los que, al menos, estábamos más acostumbrados. El Brent hace unos minutos estaba en los $48,25, es decir -1,22% y el Crudo a $46,70, cayendo un -4,95%...

En cualquier caso, hace ya años que el Yemen es un "hervidero", así que era bastante predecible lo que ha sucedido. Por eso mismo, no creo que tenga ninguna relevancia a nivel geopolítico.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Gold reaches all-time high... in Japanese Yen. <a href="http://t.co/qUEmllDqeI">pic.twitter.com/qUEmllDqeI</a></p>&mdash; Russian Market (@russian_market) <a href="https://twitter.com/russian_market/status/557615357708763136">enero 20, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Gold reaches all-time high... in Japanese Yen. <a href="http://t.co/qUEmllDqeI">pic.twitter.com/qUEmllDqeI</a></p>&mdash; Russian Market (@russian_market) <a href="https://twitter.com/russian_market/status/557615357708763136">enero 20, 2015</a></blockquote>
> ******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>



Esto sí que es una noticia significativa, ya que Europa va por el camino de Japón. :Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

¡Joder! a algunos de este hilo nos tienen por un poco "idos"... pero si te asomas a la "ventana" es que hay "motivos" para estarlo...

- MISTERIO: EL CREADOR DE LA PELÃCULA “GRAY STATE” ES HALLADO MUERTO EN EXTRAÃ‘AS CIRCUNSTANCIAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 21:21 ----------

# bankiero: ¿No tenemos "japonización" en España desde hace ya MUCHO tiempo?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2015)

Horrible...:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# bankiero: ¿No tenemos "japonización" en España desde hace ya MUCHO tiempo?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que el papel que hay para España dentro de la eurozona es que seamos algo así como la Florida europea. 
La solución para España pasa por convertirse en la residencia de ancianos de Europa - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que el papel que hay para España dentro de la eurozona es que seamos algo así como la Florida europea.
> La solución para España pasa por convertirse en la residencia de ancianos de Europa - elEconomista.es



Eso que comentas ya lo he visto en varias webs americanas para jubilados de ese país. España es uno de los principales destinos recomendados...

¿Y nosotros, los españoles, dónde tendremos que ir a jubilarnos? NO, esto tiene que cambiar de una puta vez... Al final, resultará que muchos países europeos, especialmente Alemania y Francia, que tiraron para arriba gracias a nuestra emigración -que también se vio muy beneficiada- también se servirán de nosotros para una Jubilación "dorada"... Pues, me parece que antes habrá que tratar a fondo el tema de la reestructuración de la Deuda...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 22:23 ----------

Hay algo que se nos ha pasado por "alto" en el hilo y es un evento sumamente importante: mañana -21- y hasta el día 24 se celebra la reunión del Foro Económico Mundial, precisamente en Suiza, en Davos-Klosters. Se estima que acudirán 40 Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno. El discurso de apertura parece que lo realizará el nº 2 de China, Li Keqiang. Es la primera vez que China envía un lider destacado a Davos en 5 años...

Esto puede marcar mucho los eventos que tienen que venir a continuación... Y parece ser que China va a plantear el tema de la situación económica mundial.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 22:29 ----------

- La élite internacional se reúne en Davos para "reestructurar el mundo" - Mundo - CNNMexico.com


----------



## timi (21 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos



no seas racista , con la plata no tienes algún grafico?

gracias por la info. y un saludo a todos , que últimamente no puedo ni ponerme al dia....


----------



## potranco (21 Ene 2015)

no es por ir a la contra, pero hay bastante gente que alerta de que los esquistos son un virus para el mercado del petróleo. Ademas los del "lado oscuro" están muy ligado al petróleo. El petróleo es un mal asunto. Incluso hay paises en desarrollo que son muy dependientes y que implícitamente lo están mostrando, al afirmar que intentarán resistir estos tiempos y que no la van a armar. Por ejemplo Irán:

Iran Says It's Strong Enough To Cope With Oil At $25 As Prices Start Plunging Again | Business Insider

dicen que resistirán "incluso si cae otros 20 dólares". Se van a sacrificar para facilitar la movida, aunque es evidente que las pasarán canutas al igual que Venezuela y otros. Irán es tmuy dependiente del petróleo para paliar su gran déficit, y cuando dice eso parece probable que el petróleo seguirá tocado por un tiempo.

Si realmente empieza el follón, los países del euro, la libra y el dólar van a concentrar la movida. A ese necesario trasvase de peso oficial hacia el pacífico (¿alguien ha visto la noticia sobre la presencia histórica de China en Davos esta semana?) le acompañará una crisis de zona euro y de monedas para el reajuste. 
Hay analistas que dicen que los suizos la han cagado y que no saben lo que hacen. Pero el franco suizo pudiera ser una divisa de excepción precisamente porque se acaba de descontaminar. Eso puede indicar que Suiza tendrá un papel especial en ese proceso de reordenación. Otro dato que iría en esa dirección es que China parece respaldar al BIS para que siga con su labor en el futuro, o sea para que Suiza siga siendo Suiza. 

La economía China aflojará el ritmo este año porque ya ha empezado a hacerlo. Y es de lógica que una subida del RMB haría que los paises importadores se desprendieran de dólares y euros para conseguir RMB. Es lo que comenta aqui un analista: 
El yuan, listo para destronar al dólar en 2015 - elEconomista.es

Por lo tanto, eso implicaría una subida del yuan. Las divisas occidentales son mala cosa para este año quizás hasta el 2016. La excepción puede ser el franco suizo y otra puede el NOK, ya que el fondo noruego es muy grande, puede ser usado por el Estado a discreción y mucha gente confía. Aunque Noruega no tiene oro. Su oro marchó a Londres y Estados Unidos (¿donde estará hoy?). y desde entonces ha sido siempre gestionado por la histórica London Board de los Rothschild, que tiene un futuro nebuloso. Así que tiene sus incógnitas. 

Noruega tiene una estrategia con su petróleo que es algo similar a la China respecto al oro, en el sentido de que hacen recaer esa enorme riqueza en la población para blindarlo mejor. Es una buena manera de hacerlo y de conservar un careto "socialista". El funcionario responsable del oro en China lo explica abiertamente: 

_"La inversión particular es un importante componente del sistema de reserva de oro en China. Debemos animar la inversión y la demanda de oro de los particulares. La práctica muestra que la posesión de oro por los ciudadanos es un suplemento efectivo a las reservas nacionales *y es muy importante para la seguridad financiera nacional*"._
VER: China Aims For Official Gold Reserves At 8500 Tonnes | Zero Hedge

también es lógico cuando sus 4 grandes bancos son estatales y el gobierno puede hacer y deshacer. 

Dice otras cosas muy interesantes para comprender hasta que punto China se está apoyando en el oro para romper la hegemonía del dólar, y por tanto de la importancia del oro en este proceso de reestructuración que nos aguarda: 

_"El oro es un valor monetario que trasciende la soberanía nacional, es muy potente para colocar obligaciones cuando todo lo demás falla, de ahí que sea justo la base para un movimiento de moneda hacia la arena internacional. Cuando la libra británica y el dólar se volvieron monedas internacionales, sus reservas de oro en porcentaje respecto al mundo eran de del 50% y dek 60% respectivamente. Cuando el euro fue introducido, las reservas combinadas de los países miembros era de mas de 10.000 toneladas, mayor que el de Estados Unidos. Si el RMB quiere lograr un estatus internacional, debe tener aceptación popular y un valor estable. Para este fin, más que tener la seguridad de la nación emisora, es muy importante tener suficiente oro como respaldo apoyando el "contenido oro" del RMB. Por tanto, para China el significado y misión del oro es el de apoyar al RMB para volverse una moneda internacional aceptada y hacer de China una superpotencia económica"._

hay muchos economistas que pueden explicar cuentos, pero el oro siempre ha sido la vara de medir de las grandes ocasiones de la Historia. Y esta es una de ellas. Los chinos no son idiotas y esta guerra financiera global la han ganado con el oro. Esa es la realidad que ese hombre está explicando.


Mi predicción (todo el mundo tiene una que es lo mas divertido) es que el oro es seguro porque es China la que gana y eso es lo que está haciendo valer. Que cayera sería algo muy incoherente. Por tanto el yuan y otras divisas del Pacífico vinculadas son una buena cosa para este año. El yuan, el ringgit malayo, el dolar de Singapur. Aunque comprarlas desde aqui es complicado. 
Sería bueno sacarse de encima el petróleo, los dolares, las libras y los euros. Como fecha para abrocharse el cinturón a partir de la segunda quincena de febrero, año nuevo chino. Y luego durante año el oro se estabilizaría tras unos subidones que de seguro ocurrirán. 


Conseguir datos fidedignos de las reservas de oro por países es una empresa inútil. El World Gold Council ofrece su cuento en donde afirma que China tiene 1.000 toneladas:
Latest World Official Gold Reserves | World Gold Council

pero leemos que ese funcionario afirma que ellos tienen 8.000, y el mercado del metal dice que tienen 20.000 o más. Por sus palabras sobre la Historia se desprende que China,India y otros del BRICS deben tener más del 60% mundial para conseguir sus propósitos tal y como antes hicieron otros.

Nadie va a decir la verdad, pero los que mas mentirán son naturalmente los que la han cagado y tienen a sus países con el oro desaparecido y endeudados al 100% del PIB. Recordemos que en España por ejemplo se llegó a decir que el oro ya no importaba porque no se usaba, para malvender asi las reservas.


_


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# potranco: Gracias por tu excelente aportación y veremos si por noche puedo comentar algo al respecto. Ahora imposible, falta de tiempo...

Bueno, durante esta madrugada el Oro ha traspasado los $1300 y hace unos minutos estaba en los $1300,10 y la Plata prosigue con su impecable alza y andaba por los $18,275... Sigue por tanto la "presión" alcista de los MPs.

Y os dejo un interesante e inteligente artículo...

- Pánico en el mercado de divisas: consecuencias del 'tsunami' suizo - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos y que tengáis un Buen Día...


----------



## meliflua (21 Ene 2015)

buenos días a todos.

Hace mucho que no tratamos en este foro sobre el quid de la cuestión, el POR QUÉ ESTAMOS DONDE ESTAMOS Y POR QUÉ NUESTROS GOBIERNOS HAN PERDIDO EL CONTROL SOBRE EL SISTEMA, y no es otro que la INGENTE CANTIDAD DE DEUDA QUE ACUMULAN LOS PAISES OCCIDENTALES, USA, EU, JAPON, CHINA, AUSTRALIA……. 

Sinceramente creo que no somos realmente conscientes de la tremenda ESPADA DE DAMOCLES que tenemos sobre nuestro cuello. Hace mucho que se superó el punto de no retorno, y asistimos impasibles año si año también al incremento sin control de la deuda de nuestros países sin poder hacer absolutamente nada. Es tremendamente injusto que nuestros gobernantes nos estén empeñando sin ningún tipo de cortapisa, hipotecando a nosotros y a nuestras generaciones futuras poniendo en serio peligro la viabilidad del sistema en si mismo, y abocandonos a todos a un irremediable COLAPSO ECONÓMICO.
Actualmente tienen suprimidos los intereses, (tienen atadas la manos), pues si estos suben, solo el pago de los intereses de la deuda se comerían la mayor parte del presupuesto nacional.
El caso es este "han perdido el control", el sistema es en si mismo demasiado grande para que lo controlen los bancos centrales, incluso con apalancamientos en derivados de 100 a 1, el problema es que ellos están operando en muchos mercados contra ellos mismos, necesitan imprimir más dinero de la nada, diluyendo la moneda lo que hace que la gente demande dinero real, oro y plata, necesitan un precio del oro minorado pero a la vez necesitan inflación, necesitan petróleo barato para que suponga más liquidez en las manos de la gente, pero a la vez el petróleo barato lo que hace es explosionar los bonos y los derivados asociados al shale oil, necesitan un mercado de acciones alto pero esto les esta creando una burbuja en los valores que no se sostiene. 
Como veis se necesita que prácticamente todos los mercados se muevan a la vez en ambos sentidos para mantener EL SISTEMA FUNCIONANDO, y simulara que todo está bajo control. Estamos en el FINAL DE ESTE SISTEMA PONZI.

Ahora EU va a sacar su nueva QE cuando hemos visto por activa y por pasiva que no ha funcionado ni en USA ni en JAPON, ni en EU con las anteriores .

Os dejo este enlace sobre la deuda americana que seguro lo explica mejor que yo.

The U.S. Government Is Borrowing About 8 Trillion Dollars A Year

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 10:21 ----------

y este otro

Even Central Bankers Now Admit QE Doesn't Work Washington's Blog


----------



## atom ant (21 Ene 2015)

Hola buenos días, he aprovechado estos días para desconectar un poco y joer, en pocos días han escrito Uds un libro.
Cuatro dias intensos nos esperan.

Saludos


----------



## trunx (21 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> buenos días a todos.
> 
> Hace mucho que no tratamos en este foro sobre el quid de la cuestión, el POR QUÉ ESTAMOS DONDE ESTAMOS Y POR QUÉ NUESTROS GOBIERNOS HAN PERDIDO EL CONTROL SOBRE EL SISTEMA, y no es otro que la INGENTE CANTIDAD DE DEUDA QUE ACUMULAN LOS PAISES OCCIDENTALES, USA, EU, JAPON, CHINA, AUSTRALIA…….
> 
> ...





El dinero fiat se crea con deuda, y se destruye cuando se cancela la deuda.

La única solución a la deuda keynesiana, es crear más deuda, en una espiral parabólica.

Los planificadores centrales keynesianos, gracias al control total de los medios de comunicación, aplican un engaño colectivo, una confusión masiva, para hacer creer en supuestas salidas de una crisis que es sistémica.

Los metaleros somos unos insurrectos rebeldes, agarrados al único activo que no puede ser diluido y devaluado por nadie, en un mundo de pensamiento único, abocado a la batalla económica y social más grande de todos los tiempos, donde la crisis del 2008, va a parecer una fiesta de cumpleaños.

Mientras, la gente discutiendo a que pájaro va a votar en las próximas elecciones, como si alguno fuera capaz de cambiar lo inevitable, el punto de no retorno ya lo hemos pasado.


----------



## nekcab (21 Ene 2015)

Ya Trunx:

Pero el problema es q como bien describes: el sistema lo regula los mismos que pretenden pagar deuda.... ¡¡¡¡CON MÁS DEUDA!!! Si a eso le sumamos que esos mismos ya están en los preparativos de hacer desaparecer el papel moneda para manejarnos con dinero "virtual".... ¿quien nos dice a todos nosotros que bajo esas condiciones, la fiesta tal y como lo tienen montado hasta ahora (patadón 'pa lante') siga como hasta ahora?

Total: como apunta el artículo enlazado de antes, p.e. China es la primera interesada en no parar el sistema: ella fabrica nosotros le compramos. Vamos, digo yo...


----------



## Bucanero (21 Ene 2015)

_Ya Trunx:

Pero el problema es q como bien describes: el sistema lo regula los mismos que pretenden pagar deuda.... ¡¡¡¡CON MÁS DEUDA!!! Si a eso le sumamos que esos mismos ya están en los preparativos de hacer desaparecer el papel moneda para manejarnos con dinero "virtual".... ¿quien nos dice a todos nosotros que bajo esas condiciones, la fiesta tal y como lo tienen montado hasta ahora (patadón 'pa lante') siga como hasta ahora?

Total: como apunta el artículo enlazado de antes, p.e. China es la primera interesada en no parar el sistema: ella fabrica nosotros le compramos. Vamos, digo yo..._

En mi humilde opinión diré que tampoco creo que puedan estar con patadón para adelante de modo indefinido pero cuando veremos un cambio real en este circo es el problema sino ya seriamos ricos jejeje. Creo que el echo es que no pueden ya detener la bola sobre todo de la deuda, simplemente hacen malabarismos y tratan de aguantar el tirón. Pero el cuando ... aunque se ve cercano no parece que sea ya. Ahora que a mi tantos signos como la caída del petroleo, el cobre, deuda explosiva, intereses bajos, bolsa por las nubes con respecto a sus valoraciones, un montón de banqueros que se han suicidado. Vamos que todo nos dice que algo tiene que pasar y gordo, pero luego nada pasa. Sin embargo los canarios de la mina están avisando. Bueno, no desvarío más. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vamos con unos pocos minutos de los que dispongo...

# meliflua: Ya se ha tratado en el hilo, y de forma muy extensa, el tema del Sistema Ponzi, pero me parece que por muchas vueltas que le demos a este asunto, poco vamos a poder "decidir" al respecto. Lo único coherente es ir informando para que la gente se ENTERE, también para que se vayan tomando medidas "preventivas" por si esto acaba estallando de un día para otro y poco más...

# trunx: Vamos, entiendo que no votar es igual a quedarnos como estamos y, la verdad, NO me apetece NADA de NADA, así que yo voy a votar por un "cambio" y cada cual debería hacer lo mismo en función de sus "percepciones" y dejo de lado los "colores". Allá cada cual con los suyos... Que el que salga elegido poco va a poder hacer en el concierto internacional eso ya lo sabemos, pero al menos hay que intentar enderezar la situación caótica en la que se encuentra nuestro país.

# nekcab: Es que los "tiros" podrían ir por dónde tú apuntas. Si se llega a la "solución" del "dinero electrónico", pues nada impide que TODO sean simples "apuntes contables" y NADIE, a nivel del ciudadano medio, tendría ni idea de qué es "real" y qué no... Con ese "sistema" tendrían bastante tiempo para proseguir con su "patada adelante"...

De todas formas, hoy hablaba con una persona muy importante y vinculada al mundo financiero y me comentaba que está muy avanzado el tema de una nueva "cesta" y que se reflejaría en el DEG (Derecho Especial de Giro). Parece ser que estaría vinculado a materias primas y las principales divisas, donde tendría un lugar importante el Yuan. También me ha comentado que el movimiento del BSN/CHF podrían tener que ver con esto, aparte de otros más "convencionales". Hasta ahora el problema parecen ser los Estados Unidos y que no están de acuerdo con el "formato" propuesto. En fin, ya veremos...

Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Precio del oro supera los 1.300 dólares enero 2015

- ¿Qué hicieron los bancos centrales en 2014?

Saludos.


----------



## trunx (21 Ene 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya Trunx:
> 
> Pero el problema es q como bien describes: el sistema lo regula los mismos que pretenden pagar deuda.... ¡¡¡¡CON MÁS DEUDA!!! Si a eso le sumamos que esos mismos ya están en los preparativos de hacer desaparecer el papel moneda para manejarnos con dinero "virtual".... ¿quien nos dice a todos nosotros que bajo esas condiciones, la fiesta tal y como lo tienen montado hasta ahora (patadón 'pa lante') siga como hasta ahora?
> 
> Total: como apunta el artículo enlazado de antes, p.e. China es la primera interesada en no parar el sistema: ella fabrica nosotros le compramos. Vamos, digo yo...






Pienso que la democracia es el mejor sistema de gobierno que hay, pero no está en manos de cualquiera que se presente a unas elecciones hoy, el cambiar el sistema económico corrupto que tenemos, y sin este cambio, todas las leyes que puedan proponer y aprovar, solo van a ser parches y patadas hacia delante, sin resolver de raiz el origen del mal.

La deuda es la moneda del esclavo, y los estados estan de deudas hasta las orejas, ya no son soberanos para decidir nada realmente importante.

Aún así pienso que las mentiras del sistema económico actual, cada vez son más visibles, cada dia que pasa, más gente y más paises se dan cuenta del engaño, que la riqueza no se puede crear de la nada, y nadie tiene que tener el poder de crear dinero infinito a su voluntad.

Los paises se estan posicionando, queriendo tener el oro a su lado, empiezan a entender el riesgo de contraparte, y a querer protegerse de lo inevitable.

Los bandos todavia no están definidos del todo, tendremos que esperar acontecimientos para ver como evoluciona, y esperar que de esta batalla, salga un sistema económico más justo, que nos libre de la dictadura global a la que vamos de cabeza.


----------



## pgongan (21 Ene 2015)

*Un posible escenario*

Hola, hace mucho que no escribía por aquí, aunque he seguido leyendo a ratos lo que he podido.

Vamos, yo por mi parte sigo con "mi plan". Engordando modestamente mi despensa, útiles, medicinas, MPs... Si todo esto no lo uso nunca, pues feliz de la vida y si lo uso, pues haré con ello lo que pueda (como todos, jejeje). Una de las cosas que me plantéo es cómo será el escenario a medio plazo que se nos presentará. Que será chungo de narices, no tengo duda. Pero la verdad es que yo el madmaxismo no lo veo. Más que nada porque me parece improbable la descomposición total de las élites extractivas que nos toca padecer, por lo que veo difícil que el orden social se desintegre por completo. Es lo único bueno que veo a la casta. De lo que no me cabe la menor duda -hablando en plata- es de que las pasaremos putas, en fin...

Tengo unos muy buenos amigos venezolanos que viven en España y por lo que me cuentan, con pelos y señales y horas de conversaciones, me da la impresión de que podríamos acabar con algo similar a como están en Venezuela. De las cosas que cuentan ellos a lo que uno lee en la prensa mayoritaria sobre Venezuela, ni color. De hecho él tiene una herida de un balazo en pleno pecho de una vez en que le intentaron robar saliendo de su portal en plena calle y ella sufrió un secuestro en un taxi. Para vivir en España lo pasaron muy mal porque aunque tenían dinero (son médicos los dos) apenas les permitían convertir parte de sus ahorros (que eran suyos!) a otra moneda. La inflación está descontrolada, me comentaban que una de las últimas subidas salariales para los médicos fue del 75% y perdiendo mucho poder adquisitivo. No pisan un hospital público ni aunque se estén muriendo (tampoco antes lo hacían, eso es cierto). Escasez de papel higiénico (bueno, esto en España, a nivel político también pasa, no limpiamos la mierda ni queriendo): Afirman que en Venezuela falta papel higiénico porque la gente come más

Y últimamente tienen epidemia de chikunguya: Venezuela no puede controlar la epidemia de chikungunya | Chikungunya, Caribe, fútbol venezolano - América

Este artículo de la epidemia de chikunguya es de agosto, su madre les contaba ahora que la epidemia se ha propagado bastante y no tienen ni paracetamol ni nada para calmar el dolor.

A veces la policía "patrulla" dentro de los comercios grandes tipo carrefur porque cuando llega alguna mercancía que escasea se montan unos pollos considerables.

A veces me cuesta hasta creerme que se puede acabar así, pero por lo visto se puede... Es curioso, porque la gente se acaba acostumbrando a cosas que antes les escandalizarían. Somos así.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ene 2015)

The Perfect Storm for an Epic Economic Meltdown

No se si Jim Rickards es un poco demasiado catastrofista... dice que ésta que viene será x6 veces la crisis subprime de 2007!

Bueno y dice más cosas... ahí lo dejo, buenas tares!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, respetando la opinión contraria de los conforeros, yo lo que sé es que vivo AQUÍ y AHORA... Y lo que veo y vivo alrededor mío NO ME GUSTA, así que si quiero cambiarlo "democráticamente" no me toca más HUEVOS que ir a VOTAR... y eso es lo que haré en su momento y como siempre he hecho. Manda COJONES...

# pgongan: Bueno, si conoces Venezuela y la mayor parte del Centro y Sur de América, pues son demasiados años de "descontrol" y es una pena... ¿Trasladable a Europa? Ya te digo que NO, aquí existe bastante más "cultura" para bien y para mal... Una Hiperinflación en Europa no sería asumible por su población y esto acabaría como el "Rosario de la Aurora". Lo que no es descartable es la implantación de un ferreo control estatal tipo "orweliano" y que podría convivir con el empobrecimiento de la población, es decir lo que vivimos, pero "ampliado" y donde la "clase media" serían los "nuevos" pobres, que no "indigentes", ya que algunos tendríamos que seguir existiendo para pagar impuestos y seguir manteniendo el Sistema, el que fuera...

Paso a dejar un par de informaciones interesantes...

La primera enviada por una buena amiga (¡Gracias, Ana!) y que os va a gustar mucho a los "oreros"... Por cierto, observo muchos puntos de coincidencia con lo que solemos escribir por aquí y es que parece que cualquiera con "dos dedos de frente" lo tiene bastante CLARO...

- Mercados y Burbujas » Servicio de Inteligencia bursátil en Español

Y este artículo adelanta cuáles pueden ser las medidas tomadas por Draghi respecto a la QE que seguramente anunciará mañana...

- El BCE comprará 50.000 millones al mes en deuda pública al menos durante un año - Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

¡Joder! con Antolín y es que hasta me ha "robado" mis fechas: 2016, 2019 y 2020. Bueno, se ha dejado el 2018... Todo esto lo veréis si leéis el artículo y las respuestas a los comentarios que recibe. Muy bueno este Antolín, al que tenía "descuidado"...

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 21:11 ----------

Hola, potranco: Bueno, los "faroles" no son sostenibles en el tiempo y dudo mucho que Venezuela e Irán puedan aguantar los bajos precios actuales del Petróleo. Otra cosa muy distinta es en el caso de Rusia, aunque está claro que también acabará notándolo, pero no van a ser ninguna excepción aquellos países "lameculos" de los EE.UU. y es que las "sanciones económicas" son tan dañinas para Rusia como para la UE y ya no digamos en el caso de España, que no tiene dependencia energética de Rusia, pero SI que les exportamos y teníamos un excelente Turismo ruso, que está desapareciendo... ¡Ay, Señor... llevatelos!

Hoy me comentaban que el CHF puede que tenga relevancia dentro de esa "cesta" que quieren "configurar". Lo que parece más que evidente es que el Yuan asumiría un lugar muy relevante. Respecto a la NOK puede sufrir por su correlación con el precio del Petróleo, pero suele ser una apuesta bastante segura. Son dos divisas que yo SIEMPRE he recomendado y que, por supuesto, tengo. Es más, en la gestión de mis PP y FI mí Benchmark a batir es el Fondo Soberano de Noruega, quizás el más potente y solvente del mundo.

Te equivocas y te unes al "coro" que suelen comentar que malvendimos nuestro Oro. en el hilo he hecho muchas referencias a ese "mito" y hace muy poco que lo volvimos a tocar. Puedes buscar el post 4942, del conforero nekcab, y, si entras en el enlace, allí se explica la auténtica REALIDAD... Se vendió cuando "tocó" y al precio que había en ese momento en el mercado. Y la decisión fue tomada por el BCE y fuimos muy afortunados al precio que vendimos y ahí están las plusvalías conseguidas. Los países que nos precedieron SI que malvendieron... pero -insisto- no dependía de los países, sino del "azar" y es que fue por "turnos"...

Os dejo una entrevista audiovisual a Adrian Salbuchi y al que tenía "olvidado". Muy interesante para aquellos que tenemos una determinada visión sobre lo que nos está pasando...

- 2015 Un AÃ±o De Incertidumbre - YouTube

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2015)

¡Que ASCO!

China y Suiza se preparan para lanzar el comercio de yuanes en ZÃºrich - RT

NO, no es por la noticia... Es por la foto y lo que VEMOS aquellos que sabemos interpretar el "lenguaje de las manos"...

Está claro, China está igual de podrida y "contaminada"... Y gracias Miguel por enviarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Davalista (21 Ene 2015)

Perdonad mi poca "vista", pero ?qué se ve en la foto del apretón de manos? 

Davalista


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2015)

Se trata de "Conocimiento" + "Vista"... Es evidente que Vd. desconoce los saludos masónicos...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (22 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Que ASCO!
> 
> China y Suiza se preparan para lanzar el comercio de yuanes en ZÃºrich - RT
> 
> ...



Y desde hace mucho

hablo de memoria, pero creo que no hace tanto podíamos ver a un caballero de la Orden de Malta como Rockefeller visitando la China comunista en pleno apogeo de la guerra de Vietnam. Igual me confundo pero a estas horas ya no me voy a poner a tirar de links.








Podríamos encontrar los mismos vínculos tirando de los hilos del comunismo, pero es que si vamos un poco más atrás encontramos esto:

_"Despite setbacks during the early eighteenth century Rites Controversy, the Jesuits in China remained important “experts” in the Astro-Calendric Bureau and supervisors in the Qing dynasty’s imperial workshops."_
_"Their European enemies accused the Jesuits of making themselves useful to local rulers for their personal advantage rather than in the name of Christianity"_
https://www.princeton.edu/~elman/documents/Jesuit_Role_as_Experts_in_High_Qing.pdf



“Vede il signor, di questa camero io governo non dico Pirigi, mala China, non guia la China, ma tutto il mondo, senzache messuno sappio come si fa.”

“Vea, mi señor, desde este cuarto yo gobierno no sólo París, sino China y no sólo China, pero el mundo entero, sin que nadie sepa cómo se hace”. 
10,000,000 Quotes: Jesuit Control: Tamburini




Y atención a partir del minuto 4:00 de este vídeo, por lo menos es raro de cojones

Frederick Chien - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_"He went on to Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut, where he earned his M.A. (1959) and Ph.D. (1962) in international relations. He wrote his thesis on Qing Dynasty"_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dfx4iWTWaA



_"El Banco de Pagos Internacionales es el banco central de bancos centrales con sede en Basilea (Suiza)"
"No rinde cuentas ante ningún gobierno."_
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banco_de_Pagos_Internacionales







Y si tiramos de los hilos llegamos al mismo lado, no obstante ya sabemos que 'todos los caminos conducen a Roma', pero ya me estoy extendiendo demasiado


Un gran teatro es lo que hay en marcha, y tras todos los "frentes" se encuentran los mismos. Es una mera ilusión. Una engañifa para manipular, no sólo a la plebe más baja (entre los que me encuentro), sino a aquellos con cierto "poder" e influencias.
De la misma forma que no puedes controlar el agua, pero puedes ir colocando piedrecita tras piedrecita hasta que ésta pase por donde quieres.

Hay que seguir haciendo nuestros deberes porque nadie los va a hacer por nosotros. Ni Ron Paul, ni Putin, ni los chinos, ni las élites musulmanas, ni los israelíes, ni nadie en absoluto... ya no les quedan cabos sueltos para dar el último paso.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

La filtración del programa QE del BCE impulsa las bolsas al alza


----------



## timi (22 Ene 2015)

esta gente suele hacer lo contrario de lo que dicen

Draghi reconoce que el BCE estudia comprar todo tipo de activos menos oro - elEconomista.es

lo normal seria con la qe ya prácticamente en marcha , el precio del oro bajase ,,,, ,pero si no baja estará claro que manos fuertes están comprando no?

por otra parte , el articulo es esperpéntico , deja constancia de que no se ponen de acuerdo , pero por cojones qe y dando a entender lo bien que le ha ido a usa con sus qe's


pues nada, se hace lo contrario de lo que dicen que hacen ellos y punto.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> lo normal seria con la qe ya prácticamente en marcha , el precio del oro bajase ,,,,



Y es que bajó con la QE de USA.
Pero es que el Euro lejos de llegar a ser divisa reserva mundial está cerca de ser como el coño de la bernarda (algo desordenado, confuso y donde mete mano todo el mundo sin ningún tipo de organización). :fiufiu:


----------



## alvikoke (22 Ene 2015)

Según informa la agencia Bloomberg citando fuentes financieras, aseguran haber visto los documentos que elevan la QE a 1.1 billones de EUR hasta diciembre 2016.

Filtrada la 'QE': 50.000 millones de bonos soberanos al mes y hasta 2016

ECB Seeks to InjectÂ Up to 1.1 Trillion EurosÂ Into Economy in Deflation Fight - Bloomberg


----------



## timi (22 Ene 2015)

vamos , que al euro le queda como divisa , lo que al cñ. de la Bernarda se le suponga virgen ,,,, 
pues tenemos delante una gran recta , y como somos unos adictos al pedal del gas , esto solo puede tomar velocidad , cuanta ?
la que de el puto hierro en el que vamos montados ,,,, es igual que tenemos al final de la recta.
nos van a dejar solos en el asiento de atrás , con un tocho en el acelerador y por un altavoz nos dicen lo bien que va todo....
putos psicópatas,,,,


----------



## atom ant (22 Ene 2015)

Buenos días, parece que al final Mario Iluminatti Draghi va a repartir café para todos... sres griegos. Cuando concreten la semana que viene ya veremos si donde digo digo digo diego

doji mosqueante el del ayer del Oro

saludos

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 07:03 ----------

Las artes marciales como el judo básicamente consisten en acompañar en movimiento de tu adversario hasta que este sale de su zona de equilibrío... entonces se le zumbas con todas tus fuerzas
(mensaje para pensar)


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En estos momentos, continúa la corrección en los MPs: Oro a $1287,00 y la Plata a 18,030... Bueno, en línea con el último análisis de paketazo. Y aprovecho para dejaros una noticia que gustará a los que somos más "plateros"...

- U.S MINT: Unloads Another Million Silver Eagles Over The Holiday Weekend : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Ene 2015)

A punto
despegar
sillas

Subida drÃ¡stica del precio del oro, Â¿escudo contra el dÃ³lar y euro dÃ©biles? - RT

ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

Burbuja en bonos. Â¿BoJ serÃ¡ el prÃ³ximo en sorprender o dejarÃ¡ al yen ir a 125?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2015)

- Flexibilización cuantitativa del BCE y el el nacionalismo europeo


----------



## meliflua (22 Ene 2015)

buenos días a todos

Acabo de encontrar esta página, es muy interesante, cero-hedge hablo de él el otro día en un articulo y me puse a investigar quien era este tipo y encontré su página. Es un analista independiente que entre otras cosas augura un colapso en los bonos para otoño del 2015, y una guerra para 2017, según su teoría de las olas u ondas de los ciclos naturales de la vida.

All Empires Die By Deflation – Not Inflation | Armstrong Economics

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 12:14 ----------

También augura un colapso del Euro, algo que ya estamos padeciendo en estos momentos, y aconseja tener cash, oro y plata en monedas, en fin es muy amplio sobre lo que habla y escribe, si tenéis tiempo echar un vistazo a su web.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se trata de "Conocimiento" + "Vista"... Es evidente que Vd. desconoce los saludos masónicos...
> 
> Saludos.



No sé cortan un pelo en hacerlo delante de las cámaras...:|


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

http://http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/valor-anadido/2015-01-22/tres-razones-de-peso-por-las-que-draghi-se-equivoca_627290/



QE= POBREZA


----------



## Blink (22 Ene 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> http://http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/valor-anadido/2015-01-22/tres-razones-de-peso-por-las-que-draghi-se-equivoca_627290/
> 
> 
> 
> QE= POBREZA



Yo empiezo a pensar que el capitalismo, como tal, está acabándose. Como me comentó el otro día alguien.."el problema es que ya todo el mundo tiene de todo". Y un sistema que se basa en el comprar-tirar-comprar funciona mientras el pueblo: 1.- Pueda seguir haciéndolo, porque tiene dinero y 2.- Sigue pensando que comprar-tirar-comprar es el mejor sistema posible. Cuando por el motivo que sea, esa opinión cambia, se acaba el esquema 

Todos los datos económicos que llevan saliendo los últimos días/semanas/años se reducen a deflación, caída de empleos, crecimiento de la deuda, caída del consumo... Y sí, el ser humano es imbécil cuando se comporta "en masa", pero creo firmemente en la teoría del centésimo mono y que en algún momento la gente se "dará cuenta" de la gran estafa que supone para todos este sistema. Cuando llegue ese momento (si es que no ha llegado YA), que Dios nos coja confesados :ouch:


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

.

La QE como comentáis es un arma de doble filo, a corto plazo genera grandes excedentes monetarios por esa expansión de la masa, pero a largo plazo no palía el problema de base, que a mi modo de ver es una política comunitaria realmente común, y no solo pensada en los que más tienen.

El alemán es alemán, el francés, francés, y el griego, pues griego...o somos todos europeos con posibilidades similares y reales (nada de plasmarlo en ideas que no sirven), o esto tiene los días contados, cuando veo una bandera de la UE con sus estrellitas y su fondo azul, no me siento parte de eso, sin embargo preguntadle a un estadounidense lo que siente al ver su bandera. Aquí falta una unión real, un mando real, y unas decisiones reales.

Hemos pasado de libre comercio de carbón y acero hace más de 50 años, a cuestionarnos si una moneda única es la solución...yo pienso que sí, es "cojonudo" tener una moneda única, lo que no es cojonudo es que pretendiendo confluir en una Europa común e igualitaria, existan tales diferencias entre la periferia y el centro...y ahí, justo ahí es dónde han de actuar las instituciones por encima de los gobiernos de cada país, y no regalando dinero sin contrapartida, si no gestionándolo desde dentro con una contabilidad sana y real.

Una QE que reparta la pobreza entre todos, no tiene por que ser mala, pero una QE que haga más ricos a unos cuantos grandes empresarios sería el fin del cotarro.

Si ese dinero (QE), se gestiona con cabeza...no como los fondos europeos que vinieron en la era de Aznar y ZP, que solo sirvieron para fomentar desigualdad y corrupción, la cosa puede ir muy bien encauzada.

Pero si solo se imprime para tapar agujeros habidos y por haber sin buscar su origen y tratar de solucionarlo, en 10 años estaremos peor que hoy.

Pensad en la QE como si fuera la ampliación de capital de una gran empresa, si ese dinero se usa para mejorar la empresa a medio plazo y hacerla más productiva, no es negativo, pero si ese dinero se usa para repartir dividendos sin contrapartida de caja, no sirve de nada.

En cuanto al oro, tengo la convicción de que va a recular (retroceder), para coger carrerilla a medio plazo y percutir ese canal bajista que os puse el otro día.

Iremos viéndolo, el viernes de la próxima semana tendremos ya muchas cosas definidas. Sobre todo respecto al €/$ y al oro/plata.

Un saludo y buen día a to2


----------



## Blink (22 Ene 2015)

#paketazo: teniendo en cuenta el nivel "medio" de apropiación de todos y cada uno de nuestros políticos (presentes y futuros) y sus tendencias caciquiles ¿a dónde crees que va a ir a parar el dinero de la QE que le "corresponda" a Españistán? :XX:


----------



## oinoko (22 Ene 2015)

60.000 millones al mes x 19 meses = 1,14 billones

Esto es el mayor expolio de riqueza de la historía de humanidad.

Mientras al 99,9 % de la población se le reducen sueldos y prestaciones, y se les machaca a impuestos, al 0,1% restante se le da un tsunami de dinero gratis que solo sirve para que especulen en los mercados financieros en derivados apalancados de cosas que no existen y en recomprar las acciones de sus propias empresas sin invertir un duro en nada útil.

Millones de personas cenando macarrones sin tomate 7 días a la semana y con la calefacción apagada, mientras unos pocos tienen tantos billetes recien impresos que no saben donde meterlos y se los juegan en los casinos de los mercados de derivados con la certeza de que si les sale mal la apuesta la deuda la cubriremos todos y mañana podrán pedir otro saco de billetes al mismo sitio de donde sacaron el primero.

Que valor tiene los 4 euros que pueda tener yo si a estos mafiosos les dan los billones gratis? 

Y encima se vanaglorian de haber conseguido que baje la prima de riesgo, cuando ya es un valor que no fija el mercado sino que se fija en un despacho : Tu dime que prima de riesgo quieres y te dire los billetes que tienes que imprimir para que llegue a ese valor.

me voy a tomar una tila.
Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

Acaban de barrer todos los stops que había en el €/$, y ahora mismo han partido a todos los cortos en oro al fulminar los 1305.

Si no me equivoco, ahora todo se calmará en las próximas horas días, y debería bajar el oro y subir el € respecto al $

Veremos si hacen lo de siempre. El cierre va a estar interesante.

Un saludo


----------



## Vidar (22 Ene 2015)

Con los dólares que se están gastando en contener el petróleo ya no les queda para reprimir el oro, a ver a donde llegamos esta vez.

.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2015)

Jim Talks Markets: Learn To Sell Short

Todo el mundo debería aprender a vender en corto. Porque en el próximo par de años, la venta en corto va a ser muy rentable.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> Jim Talks Markets: Learn To Sell Short
> 
> Todo el mundo debería aprender a vender en corto. Porque en el próximo par de años, la venta en corto va a ser muy rentable.



La venta en corto bien entendida es o mejor dicho puede ser muy provechosa.

Los brókeres americanos y algunos españoles, pero muy pocos, empiezan a prestar acciones para poder trabajar en corto.

Esto es explicado rápido:

Pido prestadas 1000 acciones de TEF al banco X con compromiso de devolución a un año y un interés fijo anual sobre el nominal de un 5% por ejemplo.

Una vez que me trasfieren esas acciones a mi cuenta, las vendo pues considero que están sobrevaloradas, supongamos que vendo 1000 TEF a 13€, tengo un efectivo de 13.000€, antes de un año he de devolver 1000TEF + un 5% anual, o sea 1000TEF+650€.

Supongamos que a los 9 meses TEF está a 10€, recompro las 1000 TEF que he de devolver por 10.000€ y añado los 650€ de intereses, con lo que tengo 10.650€ de operación, respecto a los 13650€ que pedí prestados.

El beneficio es de 3.000€ limpios de polvo y paja. 

Si TEF hubiera subido en ese año perdería la diferencia más los intereses.

Hay pocos bancos/brókeres nacionales que presten acciones, y generalmente suelen ser de blue chips.

En USA, generalmente en tecnológicas y biofarmas suele haber un 25% de acciones prestadas, ya que son valores que pueden oscilar mucho en el tiempo dependiendo de las noticias que presenten.

La jugada maestra es pedir prestado sobre un valor que podría irse a la bancarrota y desaparecer. Cuando fue lo de Enron y WorldCom se dijo que muchos directivos tenían acciones prestadas por cientos de millones referenciadas a fondos en terceros países.

Al quebrar la acción, nunca ha de ser devuelto el monto del préstamo y el beneficio es del 100%, solo se pagaría el interés anual.

Trabajar con prestados no tiene nada que ver con ponerse corto vía derivados o ETF etc, para mi es el modo perfecto de atacar con riesgo limitado un mercado bajista.

un saludo.

P.D. Cuando empecé a comprar oro pretendía poner el 25% de mi riqueza personal en metal, en mi última compra rondaba el 10%...no he comprado nada más y ahora ya rondo el 12% a ver si no tengo que comprar más y en breve ya tengo ese 25%...


----------



## potranco (22 Ene 2015)

El pacto entre China y Suiza ya es un hecho y significa un nuevo reparto oficial de la hegemonía económica mundial.

_Debido a que el renminbi, también conocido como yuan, está cobrando fuerza rápidamente en las transacciones internacionales, China ha establecido mercados offshore en Hong Kong y Londres, entre otros lugares._
AMPLIACION: China ofrece a Suiza una cuota de ocho mil millones de dólares en IIEC_Spanish.china.org.cn_

mientras el yuan ocupa todo ese nuevo espacio seguirá subiendo y la gente se sacarán los dólares y los euros de encima para tener yuanes. 

El petróleo cada vez es más claro que no subirá durante un buen tiempo. Maduro en Venezuela se encomendó a Dios despues de su gira por el mundo: "No volverá el petróleo a 100 (dólares)"
Maduro encomienda a Dios el futuro de la economía de Venezuela - EcoDiario.es

#fernando: leí ese enlace de El País pero me parece muy manipulador. Ese oro que se vendió formó parte de la 3 tandas de los acuerdos de Washington (WGA) desde finales de los 90 hasta casi el 2010. Con ello se aceptaba la presencia del euro, pero a cambio se obligaba a los bancos centrales europeos a vender el oro. De esa manera se aseguraban la hegemonía del dólar al poder controlar el precio del oro.

VER: El robo del oro de los bancos centrales. - Conjugando Adjetivos

(es una traducción de: The Central Banks)

en esas ventas la corrupción parece haber sido general. Y a menos que se piense que España fue una excepción ética ya podemos imaginar...

El País es el boletín de la embajada norteamericana en España. No creo que sea una fuente muy solvente para este tema. De hecho, empieza la explicación diciendo que España acumuló por el trauma del oro de Moscú. Usa argumentos emocionales, infantiles y personalistas para mantener una realidad paralela para el ciudadano.




_


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2015)

A este ritmo tendremos paridad euro-dólar en Febrero. Estamos condenados.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> Jim Talks Markets: Learn To Sell Short
> 
> Todo el mundo debería aprender a vender en corto. Porque en el próximo par de años, la venta en corto va a ser muy rentable.



Vale pero que activo?
Bolsa americana? ienso:


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> A este ritmo tendremos paridad euro-dólar en Febrero. Estamos condenados.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



A este ritmo y a pesar de que no era lo que esperaba, la paridad la alcanzamos hoy mismo...

Pienso que es una sobre reacción, pero aun queda la propina de las elecciones griegas para apuntillar el tema...así que mejor me callo.

*bankiero* ya no digo nada...yo me pondría corto en USA si no me conociera, y paso de mal dormir. Eso ya lo dejé. Valores como Tesla por ejemplo ya han bajado un buen pico en las últimas semanas, o sea que un corto hace unas semanas en ese valor por ejemplo ya te hubiera reportado mucha "leche"

Un saludo.


----------



## chema1970 (22 Ene 2015)

*Qe*

Hola, una preguntilla, El QE de pasar de 2bill a 3, serial equivalente a una devaluacion del 30%,
Parecido, o no tiene Nada q ver?


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Vale pero que activo?
> Bolsa americana? ienso:



Probablemente se refiere a activos sobrevalorados.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Hola, una preguntilla, El QE de pasar de 2bill a 3, serial equivalente a una devaluacion del 30%,
> Parecido, o no tiene Nada q ver?



Primero tienes que saber la masa monetaria total de la UE en euros. No euros líquidos, si no todo el agregado monetario M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4 siempre hablando de euros, no otras divisas. A esos agregados hay que sumarle la masa monetaria en euros en el extranjero, depósitos referenciados en € en segundos países externos a la UE.

Si logras obtener esa cifra, te será fácil sacar el % que se ampliará la masa monetaria en €, yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto es, y dudo que el BCE tenga una cifra al respecto, y si la tiene no creo que sea real. Los € que existen en apuntes contables son muchos más que los emitidos nunca por el BCE. 

Un 30% me parece exagerado, pero viendo lo que amplió USA, pues que quieres que te diga...igual hasta puede ser.

_*Interesante artículo y muy ilustrativo de las lumbreras que nos gobiernan:*_
Los bancos centrales están llevando al sistema financiero mundial fuera de control


----------



## chema1970 (22 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Primero tienes que saber la masa monetaria total de la UE en euros. No euros líquidos, si no todo el agregado monetario M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4 siempre hablando de euros, no otras divisas. A esos agregados hay que sumarle la masa monetaria en euros en el extranjero, depósitos referenciados en € en segundos países externos a la UE.
> 
> Si logras obtener esa cifra, te será fácil sacar el % que se ampliará la masa monetaria en €, yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto es, y dudo que el BCE tenga una cifra al respecto, y si la tiene no creo que sea real. Los € que existen en apuntes contables son muchos más que los emitidos nunca por el BCE.
> 
> ...



Vaya, tal y como lo dices parece q es ir devaluando poco a poco a ver q tal va...


----------



## traderfundamental (22 Ene 2015)

En mi opinión mientras el eurusd, tira a favor del dolar, vemos el el oro va tomando mucha fuerza para subir hasta la sima, ahora mismo yo tengo todas mis ordenes abiertas para el publico como estoy comprando en el oro, 

a los que gustan les puedo pasar mi link para que vean mi performance o los que gustan pueden copiar mis trades...

Saludos a todos y un buen trading para quien sepa aprovechar estas oportunidades del mercado.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2015)

*chema* si comparas por ejemplo la base monetaria medida en $ de hace 40 años con la actual, te llevarías una increíble sorpresa/decepción.

fíjate en el gráfico de este texto dónde te indica lo que es la base monetaria:

¿Qué es el dinero? - la M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4

Se ha incrementado 25 veces la MM, pienso que el oro rondaba los 200$ en el 73, si lo multiplicásemos por esas 25 veces que se ha incrementado la MM a niveles del 2008 tendríamos un precio actualizado a la base monetaria de 5000$ / Oz...imaginate hoy en día tras las QE en USA lo que se ha incrementado...unas 40 veces al menos o sea 8000 $/Oz desde los 70s

Es complicado, pero por detalles como este se entiende el abandono del patrón oro. La economía hubiera tardado 25 veces más en crecer al ritmo que lo ha hecho. Y nos guste o no, eso tiene un coste que pagaremos más pronto o más tarde.

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *chema*
> 
> Es complicado, pero por detalles como este se entiende el abandono del patrón oro. La economía hubiera tardado 25 veces más en crecer al ritmo que lo ha hecho. Y nos guste o no, eso tiene un coste que pagaremos más pronto o más tarde.
> 
> Un saludo



Crecimiento sí, pero porque la unidad de medida del crecimiento vale cada vez menos. :fiufiu:
El crecimiento económico ya hace muchos años que es mentira, si uno se hace rico es a cuenta de otros muchos que se hacen pobres, una suma cero. :


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, veo que el hilo ha estado muy animado y eso es reconfortante. En lo personal, "hasta el cuello" de faena, así que no puedo seguir el hilo como me gustaría, pero es que el dinamismo del mismo hace que al final tengamos que seleccionar lo que más nos interese.

# potranco: Suelo "presumir" de estar bien informado y eso lo demuestro, en bastantes ocasiones, al aportar documentación oficial y eso ya lo hice en su momento con las ventas de Oro propiciadas por el BCE y eso lo tienes en el hilo... Otra cosa es que te pongas a buscarlo y lo digo por la "extensión" que el mismo tiene... Ese enlace al que te refieres, lo colocó el conforero nekcab y refleja lo que sucedió exactamente, tanto si gusta como si no... ¿Te recuerdo a cómo vendió el Reino Unido su Oro? Y eso lo puedes consultar en la prensa británica de aquellos días y no en el "El País". Y ya que lo mencionas, es muy raro que yo enlace algo de ese medio de comunicación y, precisamente, si me distingo por algo es por evitar las informaciones de medios de comunicación "oficialistas". Me fío mucho más de las fuentes "alternativas" o más conectadas con los "extremos" y en la económico-financiera suelo tender hacia la "derecha" y, en cambio, en lo socio-político me gusta más la "izquierda". En fin, a estas alturas, los colaboradores y lectores del hilo ya me conocen...

He leído algo que NO me gusta y es eso de "jugar" a los cortos... Pues, me imagino que en los últimos días les habrán dado unos buenos "palos". Por supuesto, que darán "dinero" en el futuro, y no tan lejano... pero llegará un día que no se podrán "materializar" las ganancias y sino al tiempo... En fin, a mí me va de p.m. con mis "per
cepciones" y, es que desde que estoy fuera de los mercados de Derivados, me va muchísimo mejor en mis inversiones. Y tiene su "lógica": no tienes ninguna prisa y analizas mucho mejor los distintos activos. Por ejemplo, no veáis cómo me ha ido con los MPs en las compras del último año, ya que la depreciación del Euro ha jugado un papel esencial en esa revaloración. Y SIEMPRE hemos comentado por aquí que los MPs son el mejor "seguro" contra las devaluaciones y situaciones límite (Hiperinflación, Guerra, etc.). Tampoco hemos descubierto el "aceite" y es que leyendo un poco de Historia se sabe de lo qué hablamos y se nos "entiende" perfectamente.

Bueno, hoy en los mercados parece que ha habido volatilidad extrema y fuertes movidas en los distintos activos. Quizás, me haya sorprendido la caída tan pronunciada en el Euro y, desde luego, en las Divisas están haciendo SANGRE de verdad... Las Bolsas totalmente "dopadas" y más hinchadas que una vaca a punto de reventar y en los Bonos no veo tan clara su evolución de hoy. Y, por su lado, los MPs continúan su senda alcista y parecen tener buena "pinta", aunque es previsible una corrección, pero antes están las elecciones de Grecia...

Os dejo un interesante artículo con unos no menos interesantes gráficos sobre lo que he comentado...

Divisas, deuda, oro... la reacción de los mercados al QE europeo en cuatro gráficos - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (22 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Primero tienes que saber la masa monetaria total de la UE en euros. No euros líquidos, si no todo el agregado monetario M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4 siempre hablando de euros, no otras divisas. A esos agregados hay que sumarle la masa monetaria en euros en el extranjero, depósitos referenciados en € en segundos países externos a la UE.
> 
> Si logras obtener esa cifra, te será fácil sacar el % que se ampliará la masa monetaria en €, yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto es, y dudo que el BCE tenga una cifra al respecto, y si la tiene no creo que sea real. Los € que existen en apuntes contables son muchos más que los emitidos nunca por el BCE.
> 
> ...




Hay una manera más fácil: el dinero total existente es igual al credito existente, pues dinero fiat = deuda.

Así que estamos en deflación monetaria desde 2010:








Edito para añadir vista zoom y más actualizada:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>LA SUBA DEL <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/ORO?src=hash">#ORO</a> ES estacional y llega tarde.Atención que sube y el crudo no acompaña.Esto ya pasó en 2011 con <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/XAGUSD?src=hash">#XAGUSD</a> subiendo sola.NO DURÓ</p>&mdash; reymidasmoney (@reymidasmoney) <a href="https://twitter.com/reymidasmoney/status/558384988803330048">enero 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

qué opiniones tenéis de esto? a mi me mosquea mucho ver al dólar subir con esa fuerza, y a los metales detrás, algo no cuadra.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2015)

Kennedy dijo:


> Hay una manera más fácil: el dinero total existente es igual al credito existente, pues dinero fiat = deuda.
> 
> Así que estamos en deflación monetaria desde 2010:
> 
> ...



El crédito en vez de ir a la economía real, motor del sistema, va directamente a la economía financiera (bolsa y bonos). ienso:
El banco central imprime para apoyar a la banca privada y la banca privada usa esa liquidez para crear burbujas de activos.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 00:46 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>LA SUBA DEL <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/ORO?src=hash">#ORO</a> ES estacional y llega tarde.Atención que sube y el crudo no acompaña.Esto ya pasó en 2011 con <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/XAGUSD?src=hash">#XAGUSD</a> subiendo sola.NO DURÓ</p>&mdash; reymidasmoney (@reymidasmoney) <a href="https://twitter.com/reymidasmoney/status/558384988803330048">enero 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
> ******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> qué opiniones tenéis de esto? a mi me mosquea mucho ver al dólar subir con esa fuerza, y a los metales detrás, algo no cuadra.



El usd sube porque se apoya en buenos datos macroeconómicos. Y los buenos datos macroeconomicos se apoyan en que se ha estado imprimiendo dinero. Así que cuanto más dinero se imprima más subirá el usd hasta que estalle esa burbuja en forma de hiperinflación y entonces será el momento de las materias primas. :fiufiu:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Ene 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ked-if-his-action-will-unleash-hyperinflation

jooooder alguien le preguntó a draghi que si el QE acarrearía hiperinflación!


----------



## SOY (23 Ene 2015)

El precio del oro, en euros, ha subido un 16% en un mes. Quien tenga oídos que oiga.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## potranco (23 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> qué opiniones tenéis de esto? a mi me mosquea mucho ver al dólar subir con esa fuerza, y a los metales detrás, algo no cuadra.



Estados Unidos ahora marcha bien económicamente y todo el mundo duda del destino de la zona euro. Es normal que el dolar y los metales suban. De todas maneras lo del dolar puede variar con el tema del yuan y también mas adelante cuando se clarifique un poco lo de la zona euro.

La inyección de compra de deuda del BCE sin duda ha sido ordenada por Alemania a pesar de las apariencias, para no perder el control electoral de los países que ha estado puteando para salvar SU cortijo UE: 

Rusia podría rescatar a Grecia si ésta decide abandonar o es expulsada de la eurozona - elEconomista.es

Syriza: "La oferta de Rusia de crear centro de gas adicional griego es muy interesante" - RT

a pesar de la propaganda de los medios Rusia acaba de anunciar un plan interno de estímulos de 18.000 millones y se ofrece para rescatar Grecia a Tsipras. Ha hecho acuerdos con China que la protegen, ha incrementado sus reservas de oro de manera muy importante, tiene a Alemania pillada con el gas, y es militarmente autosuficiente. 

La foto de Rusia muestra que los que dicen que a Rusia le pueden afectar seriamente las sanciones de la UE están flipaos. Sólo han servido para putear a los ganaderos y agricultores europeos. Rusia ahora está en condiciones de aguantar mucho más tiempo que la UE en un escenario de presión. Y naturalmente le interesará pillar nuevos socios si lo de Euroasia no puede ser una realidad como a ellos les hubiera gustado desde siempre

Y para los países mediterráneos eso se puede volver una oferta tentadora mientras el destino que nos dibujan los actuales caciques del norte parece ser la miseria y la esclavitud perpetua. 


_


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Mira, Ladrillófilo, hay la "mala costumbre" de no observar los comportamientos históricos... Veamos, hoy día el precio del Oro se considera que fluctúa en función de la fortaleza del USD: cuando el USD cae el precio del Oro sube... y cuando el USD sube cae el Oro... Eso es lo que "asociamos" con lo que nos dicen los medios de comunicación "huérfanos" de conocimiento histórico...

La realidad es que el precio del Oro no se correlaciona consistentemente a la base monetaria, el dólar ponderado por el comercio o las tasas de interés. El Oro va con otra "marcha"...

Mira, más CLARO: Mayo de 1985 = 125,92 Index Dolár vs $687,45 Oro... ¿De qué hablamos entonces? ¿Dónde está la "fortaleza" actual del Index del Dólar? ¿Comparativamente, dónde está el Oro?

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (23 Ene 2015)

La grafica del oro (escala logaritmica) desde 1971 es muy "bullish", y permitiría una corrección hasta 750-800 sin problema:


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

¿Extracción con 0 ganancias y SI fuertes pérdidas? NO, no lo veo... NADA es IMPOSIBLE, pero no creo que veamos esos niveles y más como están las cosas a todos los niveles...


----------



## pbunda (23 Ene 2015)

Estoy comprando oro a lo bestia!

¿Alguien más esta que compra?


----------



## traderfundamental (23 Ene 2015)

Te sugiero estimado a que esperes nuevos fundamentales para el día de mañana, en mi opinión no solo se trata de comprar por comprar uno tiene que saber cuando ingresar al mercado, ahora si quieres hacer una compra a lo bestia como dices, no arriesgues mucho ingresa con un lote pequeño.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La realidad es que el precio del Oro no se correlaciona consistentemente a la base monetaria, el dólar ponderado por el comercio o las tasas de interés. El Oro va con otra "marcha"...



Con las tasas de interés si se correlaciona.
Gold Investors Shouldn


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Daba por hecho de que, en el ámbito "metalero", estaba clara la diferenciación dentro de las tasas de interés. Obviamente, me refiero a las tasas de interés "reales" y que, a fin de cuentas, son las que importan a nuestros bolsillos... Y fijate también en que digo "consistentemente", lo que ya da por entendido "parte" de lo que comentas.

Para una mayor "clarificación" dejo un artículo ya viejo de Francisco Llinares y donde éste hace una traducción de "Zero Hedge", explicando muy bien a lo que yo hago referencia y también a lo tuyo. En cualquier caso, gracias por el "apunte", ya que a veces "peco" de dar por hechas cosas que hay que explicar mejor.

- La relaciÃ³n entre la tendencia del oro y los intereses reales - Rankia

# pbunda: En todos los activos hay que racionalizar muy bien las entradas y salidas. Muchísimo más en los MPs... Por tanto, le aconsejaría moderación, es decir que vaya comprando si a VD. le apetece, pero eso de entrar a lo "bestia", pues...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Ene 2015)

El interés real negativo lo estamos viendo en los depósitos, el que tenga depósitos en euros está perdiendo en poder adquisitivo frente al oro y frente al dólar lo que no está escrito. Realmente los depósitos siempre han sido una ruina.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: No te creas... Hubo un momento en este país en que fueron muy rentables los depósitos y más si después hacías "trabajar" los rendimientos. Esta "carencia" actual es la que me ha hecho replantearme el tema del ahorro/inversión... y es que ahora el clásico "conservador" no tiene sentido, pero menos lo tiene irse a los "cantos de sirenas" de los mercados. Otra cosa es quienes os dedicáis a ellos, pero yo me refiero a la gente más "normal" o común, como prefieras...

Conclusión: en mí caso tengo la suficiente experiencia en los mercados para seguir obteniendo rentabilidades "positivas" a mis PP y FI, pero hay una liquidez que tiene que buscar "alternativas" y aquí entran MPs (en los que ya voy bien "cubierto"), bienes tangibles y hacerle el "juego" al Sistema, es decir "consumir", pero aquello que nos haga falta en un futuro cercano, vamos "adelantar" compras...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 11:24 ----------

Y dejo esto como "complemento" a mi comentario:

- El BCE garantiza 19 meses con tipos cero y desencadena el desplome del euro - Noticias de Economía

- Primer efecto colateral del QE: Dinamarca baja tipos por segunda vez en una semana - Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: No te creas... Hubo un momento en este país en que fueron muy rentables los depósitos y más si después hacías "trabajar" los rendimientos.



Años 70/80. Ahí si fueron bastante rentables pero a partir de los 90 el ahorrador clásico ha estado muy castigado. ienso:
Crisis del petroleo, inflación politica de tipos altos me imagino que para contrarrestar esa inflación. Tambien hubo un máximo del oro.
Hoy en día se puede decir que estamos en la situación contraria pero con tanta QE puede ser que acabemos viendo esos tipos altos otra vez.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Eso que comentas habrá ido por "barrios"... A mí me fueron muy bien hasta hace relativamente pocos años.

Saludos.


----------



## Blink (23 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: No te creas... Hubo un momento en este país en que fueron muy rentables los depósitos y más si después hacías "trabajar" los rendimientos. Esta "carencia" actual es la que me ha hecho replantearme el tema del ahorro/inversión... y es que ahora el clásico "conservador" no tiene sentido, pero menos lo tiene irse a los "cantos de sirenas" de los mercados. Otra cosa es quienes os dedicáis a ellos, pero yo me refiero a la gente más "normal" o común, como prefieras...
> 
> Conclusión: en mí caso tengo la suficiente experiencia en los mercados para seguir obteniendo rentabilidades "positivas" a mis PP y FI, pero hay una liquidez que tiene que buscar "alternativas" y aquí entran MPs (en los que ya voy bien "cubierto"), bienes tangibles y hacerle el "juego" al Sistema, es decir "consumir", pero aquello que nos haga falta en un futuro cercano, vamos "adelantar" compras...
> 
> ...



Iba a poner algo similar. No soy averso al riesgo en casi ninguna faceta de mi vida menos en las inversiones y hasta hace nada todo el capital lo tenía en plazos o a la vista, pero visto lo visto, además del oro que (por fin) he comprado y seguiré comprando, ya he metido algo en un FI del sector salud (ese más por convicción propia que por análisis de cualquier otro tipo) y me gustaría colocar algo más en otros. 

Quizás aprovechando estos 18 meses algo en RV Europea, con predominio de valores de banca + grandes empresas se pueda intentar "rascar" algo diría yo... o incluso gUSAna... si supuestamente va tan bien como dicen... ienso:


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2015)

¿Alguno piensa que este QE podría desplazar de nuevo parte de la liquidez al sector inmobiliario de manera indirecta?

Con una bolsa dopada hasta las trancas, una de las alternativas de inversión natural es el mercado inmobiliario. 

¿podría parte de esa liquidez trasvasarse desde los sectores financieros, e inflar de nuevo un sector de capa caída durante los últimos años, y reactivar el burbujeo que tanto gusta a los especuladores?

Si fluye el crédito como se espera, es lo más probable, ¿no?...se espera una activación del crédito empresarial, pero siendo realistas, todos sabemos que las QE fomentan las burbujas dada la naturaleza egoísta del ser humano.

En USA por ejemplo, los precios del sector inmobiliario llevan en modo burbuja unos cuantos años, y dadas las QE, todavía se han exagerado más, una simple vivienda unifamiliar en una ciudad media ronda los 500.000$, y si hablamos de una casa particular, el 1.000.000$ es el pan de cada día.



Por cierto , el oro bajando, pero menos que el euro, así que de momento a verlas venir.

Ya se habla de 1,10€/$...bueno, yo no digo nada hasta que lo vea, la sobreventa es tan brutal que sentaría un bonito precedente si lo hace de este tirón, pero cosas más increíbles he visto.

*edito* os adjunto un gráfico mensual del €/$ dónde se ve el punto que podría frenar esta debacle...digo podría, y espero que lo haga, pero entendamos que nunca se ha dado este fenómeno QE y podría reventar el gráfico

Visionado de foto


Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## meliflua (23 Ene 2015)

Os dejo este enlace sobre la zona Euro

The Insanity of the ECB | Armstrong Economics

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 12:20 ----------

Lo que viene a decir este forecaster es que quitemos nuestras inversiones en Euros cuanto antes, pues al euro le va a ir muy mal, y cuanto mas lejos de el mejor.

En estos momentos se me plantea un dilema, tengo tesorería en € producto de la venta de unos inmuebles, si bien he comprado algo de mps me sobra liquidez, y sinceramente no se que hacer con ello, no quiero compra mas mps de momento, la bolsa me da pánico, el dólar, a pesar de la fortaleza que está demostrando no me da ninguna confianza, y cada día que pasa con el dinero sin colocar estoy perdiendo poder adquisitivo debido a la caída libre del € frente al resto de monedas. 

Se admiten sugerencias. gx


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Os dejo este enlace sobre la zona Euro
> 
> The Insanity of the ECB | Armstrong Economics
> 
> ...



Plazas de garaje en el centro...pisito en la costa levantina para veraneo...adosado en la sierra...ves como la liquidez puede irse desplazando al sector inmobiliario.

Fuera bromas, no tengas prisa por deshacerte de los €, piensa que quizá las instituciones financieras hagan que la UE florezca al menos cara los próximos dos años, energía barata, euro depreciado, intereses 0...a largo muy largo chungo=estanflación pero a corto plazo un año o dos, cuidado, que puede haber reactivación y ahí será el momento de tomar decisiones.

Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (23 Ene 2015)

Este comentario lo dejo como anécdota pues no me había ocurrido antes.

La ultima compra de oro la hice el pasado día 14, normalmente tardan entre 4 y 5 días en llegar a casa, estamos a día 23 y todavía no saben cuando me lo pueden mandar pues dicen que tienen problemas de suministro desde la refinería. 

Problemas de físico en origen? no se que pensar


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Este comentario lo dejo como anécdota pues no me había ocurrido antes.
> 
> La ultima compra de oro la hice el pasado día 14, normalmente tardan entre 4 y 5 días en llegar a casa, estamos a día 23 y todavía no saben cuando me lo pueden mandar pues dicen que tienen problemas de suministro desde la refinería.
> 
> Problemas de físico en origen? no se que pensar



No le habrás comprado el oro a un tal Jonathan Montoya?? que tiene un vectra negro del 98 tuneado?

Tranquilo hombre, de momento dónde yo compro hay stock para aburrir, aun ni han finiquitado las limitadas del calendario chino que se agotan muchas veces antes de que empiece el año...

un saludo


----------



## Blink (23 Ene 2015)

Por cierto... acabo de entrar en la web de la joyería andorrano a ver si habían actualizado mi pedido y me lo habían mandado ya y me ha dado por mirar a qué precio están las Krugs hoy y... 1223,84 €. El Oro estará bajando, pero me da la sensación de que con la tremenda caída que se está pegando el Euro y que todavía le queda las posibles plusvalías (en euros) pueden ser importantes


----------



## oinoko (23 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Alguno piensa que este QE podría desplazar de nuevo parte de la liquidez al sector inmobiliario de manera indirecta?.




El dinero de las QE fomenta todo tipo de burbujas, sobre todo las que puedan alimentarse de dinero empresarial. 

En USA y Reino Unido hay una burbuja inmobiliaria importante, pero también porque se ha juntado la QE con bajadas de tipos y además existe el credito real a particulares cosa que aqui ha desaparecido.

Aqui la bajada de tipos ya está amortizada y el credito real no existe, solo queda el efecto de la QE.

Yo creo que habra mucha, mucha pasta para que fondos buitre compren a precio de saldo bloques de pisos enteros a constructoras en quiebra o al SAREB, lo cual limpiará mucho la oferta.

A nivel particular puede haber algo de burbuja pero menos, dependerá mucho de si los bancos empiezan a ofrecer credito a particulares.

Si te conviertes tu mismo en un buitre, apretando mucho a pepitos en apuros, puedes encontrar buenas gangas, pero hay que echarle muchas horas a mirar, hacer ofertas a la baja y esperar. Si te gustan las emociones fuertes tienes el mercado del piso embargado judicialmente, pero hay que hecharle mas horas todavía a estudiarlo.

Por un lado, es cierto que el dinero en el banco corre riesgo de que se lo acaben llevando vía hiperinflacción, pero también puede pasar que si cuando acabe la QE los tipos de interes remontan "solo" a un 5 o 6 %, los pisos todavía peguen otro bajon de precios.

Te podrías encontrar a ti mismo "recogiendo peniques delante de una apisonadora" ( como me mola esta expresión !!).

Saludos.


----------



## traderfundamental (23 Ene 2015)

Estuvieron pendientes a las 10:00 GMT -5 Menuda caída del Oro, esto es fundamental y lo vuelvo a recalcar!

El oro cayó por debajo de 1.300 dólares la onza el viernes, retrocediendo desde máximos de cinco meses, ya que el dólar se fortaleció después de que el Banco Central Europeo puso en marcha un programa de compra de bonos de miles de millones para revitalizar la economía de la zona euro.euro zona economía. 

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Ene 2015)

traderfundamental dijo:


> Estuvieron pendientes a las 10:00 GMT -5 Menuda caída del Oro, esto es fundamental y lo vuelvo a recalcar!
> 
> El oro cayó por debajo de 1.300 dólares la onza el viernes, retrocediendo desde máximos de cinco meses, ya que el dólar se fortaleció después de que el Banco Central Europeo puso en marcha un programa de compra de bonos de miles de millones para revitalizar la economía de la zona euro.euro zona economía.
> 
> Saludos



Gold & Silver Suddenly Shellacked | Zero Hedge


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2015)

traderfundamental dijo:


> *Estuvieron pendientes a las 10:00 GMT -5 Menuda caída del Oro, esto es fundamental y lo vuelvo a recalcar!*
> 
> Saludos



Personalmente no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de estar pendiente de lo que hace el oro a graficas de 1 minuto y 5 minutos, mi estrategia dista mucho...muchísimo del trading, prefiero gráficas diarias, semanales, e incluso mensuales. 

No sé si he evolucionado o involucionado, bueno en cuanto a tranquilidad y tiempo libre, lo tengo claro.

un saludo y cuidado con esos movimientos, que suelen ser más falsos que los billetes de 6€...además empiezo a escuchar por foros de economía que es momento de entrar en el oro, y eso para mi ya es un dato muy revelador e importante.

Suerte.


----------



## oinoko (23 Ene 2015)

traderfundamental dijo:


> Estuvieron pendientes a las 10:00 GMT -5 Menuda caída del Oro, esto es fundamental y lo vuelvo a recalcar!



Tu de donde has salido, cariño? 
Te has escapado del carrusel deportivo? :abajo:


----------



## traderfundamental (23 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de estar pendiente de lo que hace el oro a graficas de 1 minuto y 5 minutos, mi estrategia dista mucho...muchísimo del trading, prefiero gráficas diarias, semanales, e incluso mensuales.
> 
> No sé si he evolucionado o involucionado, bueno en cuanto a tranquilidad y tiempo libre, lo tengo claro.
> 
> ...



Se ve que lo tienes claro, pero sin duda debes de saber que los movimientos más brutales se dieron en noticias de alta relevancia, para mi es importante también ver lo que señalas en análisis técnico, para definir y proteger nuestra estrategia claro según que risk por trade que manejes en tu cuenta. 

Saludos y gracias 

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 17:58 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> Tu de donde has salido, cariño?
> Te has escapado del carrusel deportivo? :abajo:



Del mundo financiero mi amor!
No, me sacaron porque fui el mejor!


----------



## timi (23 Ene 2015)

EL HOMBRE QUE PREDIJO EL COLAPSO DEL EURO ANTE EL FRANCO SUIZO HACE UNA PREDICCIÃ“N DEMOLEDORA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

demoledor


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> EL HOMBRE QUE PREDIJO EL COLAPSO DEL EURO ANTE EL FRANCO SUIZO HACE UNA PREDICCIÃ“N DEMOLEDORA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> demoledor



Osea, que en lugar cienes y cienes de veces como se predicaba en el foro, moriremos a lo grande en un gran colapso mundial. ¿Mad max?


----------



## ramsés (23 Ene 2015)

Ya sé que el hilo es de metaleros, pero mi pregunta es:
¿Se puede invertir en billetes sin caer en pérdidas?. Me refiero a billetes bonitos, o que son cuadrados, de plástico, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2015)

ramsés dijo:


> Ya sé que el hilo es de metaleros, pero mi pregunta es:
> ¿Se puede invertir en billetes sin caer en pérdidas?. Me refiero a billetes bonitos, o que son cuadrados, de plástico, etc.
> Saludos.



Yo ahora mismo para no caer en pérdidas optaría por los billetes feos y redondos de polipiel, pero igual tu controlas más de ese tipo de inversiones.

Suerte con ello


----------



## ramsés (23 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo para no caer en pérdidas optaría por los billetes feos y redondos de polipiel, pero igual tu controlas más de ese tipo de inversiones.
> 
> Suerte con ello



¿Te refieres a un monedero de piel artificial?
¿A su capacidad de contener monedas?
Por lo que sí te han entendido carloszorro y fernando, ya te digo que yo no controlo ningún tipo de inversión, ni siquiera en metales preciosos, donde hace ya años tendría que el oro haber subido mucho, por el peak o por el aumento de la demanda, pero el precio está más que estancado, con alguna pequeña alegría. Y la plata, que el youtube está repleto de recomendaciones de compra de plata, todas las onzas compradas por encima de 30€ están esperando alguna alegría final.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Blink: No entiendo bien como alguien con un perfil "conservador" decide emprender unas "aventuras" tan "arriesgadas" como las que planteas. Nada de lo que apuntas tiene sentido para mí... No ves cómo están de "hinchadas" las Bolsas y ¿vas a tener la suficiente "cintura" para salirte a tiempo? Piensa que los Fondos de Inversión de RV a largo plazo son la peor inversión posible ahora mismo. A corto, claro que pueden subir todavía más, pero ya has leído por activa y pasiva que parece que este año va a tener una fuerte volatilidad.

En cualquier caso, si sigues interesado, cuando las Bolsas corrijan y FUERTEMENTE, te podría sugerir fondos de RV sobre el Agua, Petróleo, Materias Primas, etc. Y casi mejor alguna acción de esos sectores. Aquí hay que vigilar mucho la Divisa en que esté posicionado el FI y/o la acción. Mira, ahora mismo, lo mejor es estar en liquidez y estar a la "espera" como si fueras un "cazador". Al final, la "presa" siempre aparece y, en estos momentos, ese "papel" lo asumirías... ¡TÚ!

# paketazo: Pues, no es ninguna "tontería" el sector inmobiliario... Tengo un familiar muy directo que visto el panorama se ha embarcado por ahí y, la verdad, las adquisiciones que ha hecho son muy buenas en el precio pagado, aunque lógicamente ha tenido que acogerse a la financiación bancaria, pero teniendo en cuenta su perfil austero, generación de Cash, etc., el riesgo es bastante mínimo, si no embarca en nada más... En lo personal, es un sector que tengo descartado, ya que espero en pocos años estar totalmente desconectado del ahorro/inversión, aunque... ¿lo conseguiré? Pienso que SI y si me dedico hoy es porque siempre me han atraído los temas económico-financieros.

# timi: Lo que comenta Egon von Greyerz ya os lo comentó "menda lerenda" hace pocos días y es que la QE Europea está diseñada exclusivamente para intentar salvar el sistema bancario de la UE... No voy a abundar en esto, porque no me gusta "repetirme" y menos en un espacio de tiempo tan corto.

Respecto a la decisión del BNS respecto al "desanclaje" del CHF es algo a lo que no paro de darle "vueltas"... Para hacer esto, más les habría válido dejar fluctuar libremente al CHF y ya veremos lo afectada que puede quedar la Economía suiza. En cualquier caso, "pille" bastantes CHF, pero ahora me saben a "poco" y es que podría haber comprado más... Bueno, también tengo NOK y habrá que esperar que se "calmen las aguas" para estudiar las distintas divisas.

# astur_burbuja: Madmaxismo tipo "película" no lo vas a ver, sino el que ya se conoce en los formatos "convencionales" asociados a las Guerras, Revoluciones, Desastres Naturales, etc. En cuanto a un colapso económico-financiero, "si quieren" pueden "evitarlo"... Ya hablamos del "dinero electrónico"... ¿No? No te extrañe que el movimiento se produzca en esa dirección y sino elegirán la Guerra...

# meliflua: Tener liquidez, aunque no rente, es la mejor posición que se puede adoptar ahora mismo. Oportunidades se presentarán y tampoco pasa nada por estar unos meses perdiendo "rentabilidad" al no hacer nada... Si no me extraña que el "ansia viva" sea lo que están esperando los "buitres" de los mercados. ¿No lees en el hilo la "espera" para colocar cortos? ¡Ay! que no eres un "novato", aunque igual has perdido "entrenamiento"...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 22:57 ----------

Y el Bund en los... ¡158,855!


----------



## nekcab (23 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> y habrá que esperar que se "calmen las aguas" para estudiar las distintas divisas."



Y nosotros esperando que se "te escape" algo de información.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Y nosotros esperando que se "te escape" algo de información.



:XX::XX::XX: Bueno, primero que se "calmen las aguas":no:Más tarde ponerse a "estudiar": Y, por supuesto, algo se me "escapará" y para eso andamos por aquí... ¿No?:rolleye:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 23:50 ----------

Que "buenos" que son estos "pollos"...ienso:

- JP Morgan adds gold for Natural Resources fund | News | Fundweb

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ene 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/ko...-part-of-a-new-international-monetary-system/

interesante resumen desde nixon hasta el día de hoy.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2015 at 00:45 ----------

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>SLV holdings drop 1,000 tonnes since December. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/silver?src=hash">#silver</a> <a href="http://t.co/baKPnmOhPA">pic.twitter.com/baKPnmOhPA</a></p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/558667986295586817">enero 23, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>
SLV pierde aproximadamente un 10% del inventario desde diciembre. WAOW


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2015)

No sé, pero después de leer este artículo no deberían quedar muchas ganas de seguir jugando a la "ruleta rusa" de los mercados...

- ¿Qué se esconde tras los resultados de los cinco bancos que mueven el mundo? - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFsnqmupCIc

jejejeje muy bueno esto... Hitler estaba corto en Francos Suizos


----------



## pbunda (24 Ene 2015)

Jajaja que excelente vídeo.

Alguien más aparte del oro les ha afectado la plata?

Que anda moviendose mucho y la diferencia de otros días me tiene molesto!

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (24 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> EL HOMBRE QUE PREDIJO EL COLAPSO DEL EURO ANTE EL FRANCO SUIZO HACE UNA PREDICCIÃ“N DEMOLEDORA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> demoledor



Muy interesante la parte del articulo en la que nos recuerda que el BNS para reducir tamaño tendrá que vender todos los euros que ha ido comprando estos últimos 3 años en los que intentaba mantener el Franco bajo, lo que obviamente tirará más al suelo todavía la cotización del euro. El Euro se va de cabeza a la paridad con el Dólar, o más abajo.




astur_burbuja dijo:


> Osea, que en lugar cienes y cienes de veces como se predicaba en el foro, moriremos a lo grande en un gran colapso mundial. ¿Mad max?



No creo que lleguemos a un Mad Max con Mel Gibson salvo que haya una guerra nuclear. Yo más bien creo que vamos a una situación que está en algún lugar del camino entre Congo y Venezuela.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2015)

Otro artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: 2015 ¿El aÃ±o del oro y la plata?

Saludos.


----------



## MIDAS (24 Ene 2015)

buenísimo el artículo de Barba....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ene 2015)

Voy a poner varios enlaces, interesantes... Empiezo por Unai, lo ha puesto Parri en el hilo del oro, pero como no lo he visto aquí lo pongo. Viene justo a comentar lo que me tiene mosca, que es que el dólar sube a la vez que el oro. Â¿Fatiga en el metal? | Unai Gaztelumendi

He estado investigando, en el blog de FOFOA, pero es muy extenso. Algo he encontrado...
FOFOA
(Aquí hay para leer hasta aburrir, pero es muy muy interesante)


Petróleo, colapso, etc. Un diálogo a un nivel estratosférico. Creo que Knownuthing se acaba de registrar, y como siempre, muy interesante leerle. También me he encontrado a C.Vargas, a Juan Carlos Barba, y Beamspot en ese hilo. En cuanto tenga tiempo lo leeré entero. 
Foro Crashoil - Cómo subir y mantener los precios del petróleo en los 100 dólares

Más petróleo, con la muerte del rey en Arabia, Abdullah:

What game is the House of Saud playing? â€” RT Op-Edge 
Pepe Escobar (tengo mis dudas de si Pepe tiene una visión demasiado prorusa, o es de verdad objetivo).

Martin Armstrong, lo acabo de descubrir, lo tengo pendiente:

January | 2015 | Armstrong Economics

ZH
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...tion-and-central-banks-miscalculated-insanity

Rambus1... el gráfico que "no me deja dormir"





No es cierto que no me deje dormir, simplemente que tengo la espinita clavada, porque confié en ver los mmpp bajar más, y la verdad no esperaba ver el hostión que se ha dado el €, que dispara más aún los mmpp.

http://www.forum-monetaire.com/effe...r-les-marches-financiers-et-sur-la-zone-euro/
Y por último, el artículo de ayer del forum de Ginebra. Aplicad el traductor, se entiende más o menos bien. Es siempre interesante y no muy largo.

Buen finde!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Gracias por los aportes y aprovecho para comentarte lo siguiente:

1º) Pepe Escobar es uno de los mejores analistas geopolíticos que existen y, por otra parte, conoce muy bien Asia Central y Oriente Medio. Tiene una columna que suelo seguir en "Asia Times" y creo que trabaja también para RT... Es un analista muy anti-USA, en cuanto al "Imperio" se refiere, pero también ha visto muchos de los desmanes cometidos por el mismo, así que no es de extrañar su posición. Y, Ladrillófilo, la "objetividad" es algo siempre muy "dudoso" y es mejor aceptar la"subjetividad" que, en mayor o menor medida, todos tenemos...

2º) La devaluación del Euro ya hace tiempo que se estaba produciendo y se ha acelerado enormemente en este mes. Habían varios factores que "invitaban" a comprar los MPs y, básicamente, eran que el Index del Dólar estaba atravesando los máximos anteriores de muchos años atrás, eso acompañado de la devaluación del Euro y de casi todas las divisas, el "desacople" en el ratio Oro vs Petróleo... Es decir, que aunque bajarán los MPs -no hay que descartarlo aún-, nos encontraremos con que serán más caros por el efecto devaluador de la divisa. Vamos, eran "habas contadas"... Quizás, SI que me haya sorprendido la verticalidad en la caída del Euro, pero también se puede girar en cualquier momento por la fuerte sobreventa que soporta... Sin embargo, parece que acabaremos viendo esa paridad en el EUR/USD y ya veremos sino más abajo...

Y dejo un par de artículos...

Este es especialmente interesante y os lo recomiendo...

- Binghamton University - Fernand Braudel Center: Commentaries

Y este es un optimista análisis basado en las Ondas de Elliott

- www.mineweb.com/elliott-wave-analyst-sees-much-higher-gold-silver-prices-ahead/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2015)

Ahí os dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- EL FUTURO TERRORÃFICO QUE LOS EXPERTOS EN TECNOLOGÃA PLANTEAN EN LA CUMBRE DE DAVOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Rebelion. El frackincidio petrolero

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2015 at 22:21 ---------- 

Y otro más...

Foro de Davos termina con la mirada puesta en Grecia, Europa y el petróleo Por EFE


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2015)

- IrÃ¡n abandona el comercio en dÃ³lares y se arma con otras divisas - RT

- ExpansiÃ³n cuantitativa en la UE: "RedistribuciÃ³n de la riqueza a favor de las Ã©lites financieras" - RT


----------



## timi (25 Ene 2015)

mas info sobre Irán Fernando

Iran Joins Growing List of Countries to Ditch Dollar in Foreign Trade / Sputnik International


----------



## potranco (25 Ene 2015)

El yuan prosigue para arriba: 





(y el oro que le sigue)

USA y UK juntaran sus grandes bancos para realizar simulaciones de colapso financiero:
U.S. and UK to test big bank collapse in joint model run | Reuters

11 economistas prestigiosos predicen 2015 como año del desastre económico
11 Predictions Of Economic Disaster In 2015 From Top Experts All Over The Globe

Tremenda imágen en Zero-Hedge con el mendigo Rajoy:





FiRST We TaKe MaNHaTTaN... | Zero Hedge


... y lo de Irán ya está en los mensajes de arriba


All is ready. Hagan su porra. 

Yo puse segunda quincena de Febrero, pero empiezo a dudar si no llegamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: Quizás no lo conozcas, pero en el hilo es sabido que estoy trabajando en un estudio de Prospectiva en línea con uno de los artículos que aportas. Y las fechas vuelven a "coincidir" y sino lo hacen es por los "pelos": 2016, 2018, 2019 y ¿punto final? en 2020...

No, no va a ser en Febrero de este año y tampoco en el 2015. Yo espero al 2016 para pronunciarme... Y creo que lo "peor" vendrá en el período 2018-2020. Pero bueno es un estudio que necesita aún de distintas "confirmaciones" y es que la Prospectiva no es ninguna "Ciencia exacta".

Por cierto, muy bueno lo de "Zero Hedge" respecto a la UE y a nuestro "mendigo", aunque éste no sea tal, sino los "gobernados"...

Muchas gracias por los aportes y que todos paséis un Buen Día...


----------



## timi (25 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, potranco: Quizás no lo conozcas, pero en el hilo es sabido que estoy trabajando en un estudio de Prospectiva en línea con uno de los artículos que aportas. Y las fechas vuelven a "coincidir" y sino lo hacen es por los "pelos": 2016, 2018, 2019 y ¿punto final? en 2020...
> 
> No, no va a ser en Febrero de este año y tampoco en el 2015. Yo espero al 2016 para pronunciarme... Y creo que lo "peor" vendrá en el período 2018-2020. Pero bueno es un estudio que necesita aún de distintas "confirmaciones" y es que la Prospectiva no es ninguna "Ciencia exacta".
> 
> ...



En la economía las cosas tardan más tiempo en ocurrir de lo que puedes pensar, pero cuando terminan pasando ocurre más rápido de lo que podrías haber pensado :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: ¿Me lo explicas o me lo cuentas? Fuera bromas, NO, en el "timing" me puedo equivocar y será lo más probable, pero en el "resultante" final no lo creo, y ya somos muchos los estudiosos que vamos en la misma línea sin tener conexión alguna entre nosotros. La Economía, amigo mío, sirve para "explicar" el pasado y no para "adelantarse" al futuro y que fue el fin para la que fue "creada"... Por tanto, sigue siendo mucho más útil la Historia y, en el caso que ahora nos interesa, la Historia Económica.

NO, ni en Febrero de este año ni tampoco en el 2015... Que en el mismo veremos mucha conflictividad nadie te lo discute y vete preparándote. Sobre las Bolsas hay un estudio que ahora estoy leyendo y apunta a algo muy "fuerte" en el mes de Septiembre e incluso da la fecha... pero que no voy a editar. Soy muy riguroso en mis trabajos y el que estoy leyendo no cumple con ciertos "mínimos", pero ahí lo dejo...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Ene 2015)

Segun Armstrong economics 2015.75 o sea otoño de este año, sera el colapso de los bonos de deuda, Europa tiene todos los boletos y lo que nos dice es BEWARE OF EURO,algo tendremos que hacer y no ver pasar nuestro cadaver por delante de nuestras narices


----------



## SOY (25 Ene 2015)

Consejo de Don Juan... para todo quisqui... olvidaros del precio del oro y de la plata, de la bolsa, del gobierno, y de Perico el de los palotes... y comprad, ahora, oro y plata físicos (más plata que oro, en proporción 7:1 o superior), en forma de monedas de inversión, y guardarlo en distintos lugares seguros (un banco no es un lugar seguro). Este consejo va sin contraindicaciones y con seguro por desempleo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## karlilatúnya (25 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Consejo de Don Juan... para todo quisqui... olvidaros del precio del oro y de la plata, de la bolsa, del gobierno, y de Perico el de los palotes... y comprad, ahora, oro y plata físicos (más plata que oro, en proporción 7:1 o superior), en forma de monedas de inversión, y guardarlo en distintos lugares seguros (un banco no es un lugar seguro). Este consejo va sin contraindicaciones y con seguro por desempleo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Estamous en ellouu:rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2015)

Yo no se si habrá colapso económico pero una cosa es cierta...
La deuda la pagaremos entre todos los contribuyentes vía inflación y ampliación de la base monetaria o vía impuestos y recortes.
Los que la han originado (el lobby financiero) no la van a pagar. ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2015)

Crispin Odey se vuelve bajista

Leed esto... muy revelador.


Llegan los intereses negativos - Rankia 
edito yañado una estrategia de Llinares con la corona de Dinamarca, si alguien se atreve...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: "Algo" ya lo estamos haciendo desde este hilo. Ahora bien, lo que todos tenemos bastante claro es que nuestra Economía, incluida la más importante que es la doméstica, se encuentra dentro de la "moneda única" y para sustraerse a ello de forma absoluta hay que "pirarse" del país... Y claro esa medida tan drástica no está al alcance de la mayoría de los que podamos escribir por aquí y mucho menos de aquellos que nos leen. Aceptando lo "inevitable", lo único que se puede hacer es ir incorporando "parches" como los que comentamos por este hilo.

# bankiero: Bueno, bueno... las deudas se pagan hasta que no se pueden pagar... ¿Te dicen algo los deshaucios, embargos, etc.? Y claro que pueden "apretarnos" mucho más el "cuello", pero cuando te aprietan los "huevos" la gente suele "cabrearse" y ya sabemos cómo acaban estas situaciones. Tampoco te creas que la "lógica" económica-financiera funciona sin más... Históricamente, sabemos que hay un punto de "no retorno" y vuelta a comenzar...

# Ladrillófilo: Estuve estudiando el tema de la Corona Danesa (DKK), pero no me acabó de convencer y es que la Economía danesa, siendo saneada, no es lo mismo que la noruega. Es una opción interesante, pero no exenta de riesgos y, en mí opinión, habrá mejores alternativas, aunque de hecho ya las hay...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 15:13 ----------

Interesante...

- Russian Central Bank continues to build its gold reserves – lawrieongold


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Booming SGE withdrawals In Week 2, 2015: 70 Tonnes <a href="https://t.co/Go6CcZEdrh">https://t.co/Go6CcZEdrh</a> <a href="http://t.co/B4e8rOcdPP">pic.twitter.com/B4e8rOcdPP</a></p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/559035821568032768">enero 24, 2015</a></blockquote>
******** async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

70TN 3r récord como se aprecia en la gráfica.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 16:42 ----------

No se en cuánto porcentaje se dispararía la corona de dinamarca si quitase el Peg con el €, pero de suceder, serían ganancias fáciles. Y todo apunta a que lo levantarán también, no van a poder sostenerlo, por mucho que quieran. 
En cambio la corona noruega ya flota libre, no? Y depende de otros factores. Lo que propone Llinares es simplemente apostar a ese desapego del €. 


Parece que Syriza va ganando en las encuestas.


Me gustaría mucho que hablásemos del artículo que he colgado antes... de Cryspin Obey. He encontrado esto al respecto, pero en inglés. Crispin Odey Sees Global Slowdown That Will â€˜Devastateâ€™ Equities - Bloomberg


Otro banquero, el 4º que se suicida, de AMRN AMRO (os suena? son los que dieron papelitos a sus clientes a cambio de oro, impagaron en oro, no tendrá nada que ver pero os lo recuerdo)
"Cheerful" Dutch Financier Becomes 4th ABN Amro Banker Suicide | Zero Hedge


----------



## potranco (25 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, no va a ser en Febrero de este año y tampoco en el 2015. Yo espero al 2016 para pronunciarme... Y creo que lo "peor" vendrá en el período 2018-2020.



a ver si es verdad, yo no lo se. 



meliflua dijo:


> Segun Armstrong economics 2015.75 o sea otoño de este año, sera el colapso de los bonos de deuda, Europa tiene todos los boletos y lo que nos dice es BEWARE OF EURO,algo tendremos que hacer y no ver pasar nuestro cadaver por delante de nuestras narices



tanto el dolar como el euro no dan muy buen rollo.

Cada cual lo interpreta como puede. A mi me parece que la estabilidad de la zona euro se irá a hacer puñetas, es algo que esta ahí delante, y ademas es que lo dice todo quisqui. Me parece muy dudoso que aguante este año. Pero bueno todos especulamos. 

Alemania ha estado usando la mentira de la austeridad y el circo de la deuda para aguantarse ella misma. Saltará enseguida del barco a pesar de las apariencias y enseguida planteará una frontera económica con el Sur. 

El yuan y los metales son con toda claridad algo seguro durante un tiempo mientras se ejecuta todo esto. Al mercado del oro se puede tener acceso pero no es demasiado fácil de comprar yuanes (por algo será). Frankfurt y Londres son los dos sitios europeos que han montado como puntos para las operaciones en yuanes:

Frankfurt Beats London to Become First RMB Clearing Hub Outside Asia - China Briefing News

¿Quien estará hoy comprando yuanes en Europa que circulan via Frankfurt o Londres o Hong-Kong?. Evidentemente no el pobre pringado que ni siquiera le aparece como una opción en sus portales financieros. 

Contra más se mira todo tiene la pinta de que esto es un guión escrito con más antelación que la muerte de Franco. Es muy obvio que Francia, Alemania y los países del norte, ya lo tienen todo controlado y preparado para dejar que se hunda la zona euro. 

Todos estos años de austeridad han sido para poder aguantar el circo hasta que llegase este día que ahora se acerca. A nosotros como pais nos pondrán en el lugar que nos tienen pensado desde hace mucho tiempo, para lo cual nos han hundido a conciencia hasta bajarnos al nivel deseado.

Tampoco por tanto es extraño ver tanta impunidad de la corrupción. para poder mantener un sistema piramidal de ladrones obedientes que ejecutan las órdenes contra su propia población.

_


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Hola, potranco: Bueno, Febrero está a la vuelta de la esquina y el 2015 acaba de empezar, así que aún queda tiempo para que me pagues unas "birras"... Mira, allá por los años 2011-12, por tanto no hace mucho, se daba por "hecho" la ruptura de la zona Euro y la salida de varios países de ella, entre ellos España. Y ya ves... SI a base de "chuparnos" la sangre, pero vamos que todo sigue su dinámica de "siempre". En pocas horas tendremos los resultados de las elecciones en Grecia y me gustará ver la reacción de los mercados cuando abran esta próxima madrugada y si la SANGRÍA se extiende por todos ellos...

Yo soy de los que opinan que la zona Euro se mantendrá a pesar de los pesares, hasta que se haga insostenible y entonces ya veremos... Lo más normal es que hace tiempo que se hubiera disuelto, porque el "modelo" adoptado es inviable se mire como se mire... Además, aparte de Grecia, van a haber "movidas" en España, Italia, Francia...

paketazo, un "núcleo duro" donde estuviera integrada Francia NO lo veo por ningún lado. ¿Tú crees que la Economía francesa está "sana"? Por no hablar de su sistema bancario y que está tan quebrado como el nuestro...

Respecto a Alemania, hace ya mucho tiempo que querría haberse "ido", pero ¿puede? Pues, me temo que Alemania no es dueña de sus decisiones desde que perdió la II WW. Tiene un gran potencial económico-financiero, pero "atado" a los caprichos de sus "aliados" anglosajones y es muy palpable viendo la política exterior alemana en los últimos años y, además, qué mejor prueba que la QE de Draghi y que no es del agrado de los alemanes. Y es que saben lo que ella representa y lo que hay "detrás" de la misma...

Que todo estaba más que "programado"... NO tengo la menor duda. Y, quizás, todo esto ya se "preparó" desde tiempos tan lejanos como los días posteriores a la "Revolución de los Claveles" de Portugal. Te has de fijar en todos los acontecimientos socio-políticos que se produjeron a partir de AHI en todo el Sur de Europa. Previamente, a De Gaulle ya le habían montado un buen "sarao" con el Mayo del 68. Como todos ellos fueron acontecimientos que viví, pues los recuerdo perfectamente y no me cuesta "asociarlos" con lo que ahora estamos viviendo.

¿El Yuan? Mira, yo soy de los que piensan que China está tan "podrida" como el resto del mundo. Lo que tiene son muchos "papelitos de colores" y un gran número de "burbujas". Apenas cuentan con recursos naturales para ser autosuficientes sin depender de su importación y, la verdad, me parece un "Tigre de Papel"... Quizás, desde allí más que desde EE.UU. vengan los mayores "sustos" económico-financieros.

En fin, potranco, todos tenemos nuestras opiniones, pero siempre es agradable debatir y contrastarlas. No "arreglaremos" el mundo, pero sí que podemos conseguir algo más de "tiempo" y aprovecharlo en nuestro beneficio, pero tampoco nos engañemos: hasta que el "Destino" nos alcance...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 19:40 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: Lo que comenta Crispin Odey NO es nada NUEVO en este hilo y se ha aportado bastante información de ese tipo. Vamos, es obvio que estamos en una situación en los mercados, especialmente de RV, que nos recuerda los días previos al Crack del 2008... No veo ninguna novedad en lo que comenta. Lo único que podemos es "especular" en cuanto al timing. Yo Crack en el 2015 no lo veo, aunque estoy leyendo un estudio muy bueno que apunta a Septiembre de este año, pero lo doy como MUY POSIBLE en el 2016...

En fin, ya he escrito mucho sobre esto...

Saludos.


----------



## potranco (25 Ene 2015)

ok, birras prometidas.
Pero ojo que no digo que desaparezca la UE ni la zona euro. Sólo hablo de que se hundirá y luego saldrá algun tipo de fronterización económica, dos velocidades o algo así. Que Grecia se salga de la UE es difícil, pero que lo haga España mucho más. (Otro tema es si deberían hacerlo)

Concuerdo en lo de Alemania y las dependencias. Esto es como la familia monster.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Con los resultados de Grecia, y la esperada victoria de Syriza, parece que el Euro se prepara para recibir una soberana "hostia" en los mercados... Lo que te decía, bankiero, y es que cuando del "cuello" pasamos a los "huevos" TODO es POSIBLE...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Ene 2015)

Syriza mayoria absoluta, Euro en free fall, todo indica que los acontecimientos se estan precipitando, y lo que haya de pasar en Europa lo veremos muy pronto. Grecia se va del euros si o si, y los 300.000 m de deuda nos los comemos con patatas el resto de los europeos, pues cuando algo no se puede pagar, pues no se paga.

Yo creo que seguire comprando mps sin prisa pero sin pausa, y alguna Nok, Euros para mis necesidades básicas, el resto fuera.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 22:42 ----------

Os dejo este articulo de Armstron economics, sobre el evento WATERFALL, este evento se asocia a la caida del imperio romano, y hoy, al colapso del petroleo y al del Euro.

The Discovery of the Waterfall Event | Armstrong Economics

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 22:47 ----------

The Crude Waterfall | Armstrong Economics

The Euro & The Waterfall Projection – Judgment Day | Armstrong Economics


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Syriza mayoria absoluta, Euro en free fall, todo indica que los acontecimientos se estan precipitando, y lo que haya de pasar en Europa lo veremos muy pronto. Grecia se va del euros si o si, y los 300.000 m de deuda nos los comemos con patatas el resto de los europeos, pues cuando algo no se puede pagar, pues no se paga.
> 
> Yo creo que seguire comprando mps sin prisa pero sin pausa, y alguna Nok, Euros para mis necesidades básicas, el resto fuera.



Hola, meliflua: :XX::XX::XX: Creía que estaba "comprado" en los MPs, pero ya he vuelto a hacer otro pedido)

Para la NOK ya puede ser un poco tarde... Veremos qué sucede entre esta madrugada y mañana en los mercados de divisas, pero parece ser que en Australia y Asia el Euro va a caer fuertemente... En las divisas, meliflua, ya hace tiempo que se debía estar posicionado y ahora lo más prudente es esperar. No hay que fijarse en el Euro, sino en el USD y esperar que éste alcance su techo en relación a las demás divisas.ienso:

¿Grecia fuera del Euro? NO, no es tan fácil... Y hay algo que se llama "riesgo geopolítico". ¿A qué me refiero? Pues, si Grecia sale de la UE/OTAN, no te quepa la menor duda de que con la "caña" está esperando Rusia... Piénsalo y verás que no es tan sencillo...

Por otro lado, es lógico lo que ha sucedido en Grecia... Estaban hasta los HUEVOS de un Bipartidismo que les ha llevado a la ruina absoluta. Quien haya ido hace poco por Atenas, por dar un ejemplo, habrá comprobado el estado ruinoso y miserable en que se encuentra. Ya no es una cuestión de "colores", sino de DIGNIDAD y de recuperar SOBERANÍA NACIONAL...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Ene 2015)

Recomendais comprar oro ahora?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Recomendais comprar oro ahora?



Yo lo acabo de hacer...:rolleye: Pero a precio de ahora, antes de que habrán los mercados de divisas y queda poco tiempo...:no: Y tampoco hay que perder la "cabeza"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-25/today-athens-tomorrow-madrid

Acaba de salir del horno...


----------



## Morsa (25 Ene 2015)

También ando a vueltas con otra compra, alguien quiere hacer una porra de como se pondrá el tema mañana con la "sorpresa" griega?

Cuanto miedo, FUDs y amenazas directas caerán mañana para que los PIGS no se muevan de la foto?

Que dirá nuestro (no ) amigo Rajoy y Pdr Snchz de todo ello?::


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Today Athens, Tomorrow Madrid | Zero Hedge
> 
> Acaba de salir del horno...



:XX::XX::XX: Algunos esta noche van a necesitar "Salvacolina" (SÍ, para cortar la "diarrea"...) y ya ha habido uno que se ha quitado el "bozal": el Presidente del Bundesbank...::::

Y creo que mañana el "gorrino" de Venizelos tiene que ver a sus "amos" del Eurogrupo...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2015)

Â¿De vuelta al dÃ³lar poderoso?

Foro Crashoil - Cómo subir y mantener los precios del petróleo en los 100 dólares

Del hilo que os pasé el otro día. Comentario de Claudio Vargas, resumiendo la situación actual mundial.


----------



## timi (26 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Â¿De vuelta al dÃ³lar poderoso?



mientras leía el enlace , me ha salido esta noticia al lado,,,,:XX::XX:
inBestia - PÃ¡gina no encontrada

al final lo regalaran con las tapas del yogur ,,,:XX: griego,,,,

bromas aparte , están repitiendo tanto que baja y baja el precio , que igual en breve sube como un cohete , y con la depreciación del euro , se nos terminaran las ganar de reír ,,,,

yo sigo comprando , pero de 7,25g en 7,25g hehehe


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

# Ladrillófilo: El autor del artículo podría ser más riguroso: la caída del Imperio Romano tardó... ¡5 Siglos! Ni en los mejores "sueños mojados" veremos nosotros lo mismo y mucho menos el Imperio usano...

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (26 Ene 2015)

Los yankees irse sin pegar un solo tiro? No sería propio de su "cultura" Antes queman Normandía de nuevo, solo que esta vez para quedarse...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Hola, Morsa: Acabo de echar un vistazo a la apertura de los mercados y, de momento, no hay la "repercusión" esperada. Veamos:

- El par EUR/USD a 1,1141. Cae, pero menos de lo esperado, al menos de momento... El par EUR/NOK bastante estable. El EUR se deprecia especialmente contra el USD y la GBP.

- El Oro a $1295 y la Plata a $18,375. También me ha sorprendido que no hayan reaccionado al alza de forma mucho más acusada.

- En los CFDs de las Bolsas europeas SI que caían algo más del 1% nada más abrir y en USA se dejaban en torno al 0,60%, por tanto menos de lo esperado...

En cualquier caso, habrá que esperar a mañana y a los días sucesivos, pero a primera vista los mercados no se lo han tomado especialmente mal y es que, quizás, sus "sondeos" fueran más fiables que los "oficiales"... 

De todas formas, hay que seguir tomando medidas preventivas, ya que la devaluación del Euro acabará siendo más evidente a medida que vaya escalando el Índice del Dólar...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2015)

Seguro me equivoque al respecto, pero ya está gran parte del pescado vendido desde la semana pasada.

Ojo a la sobre venta que trae el €... yo dije oro le va a costar 1305$ de este tirón y €/$ en la gráfica que puse en este tirón a la baja el 1.08€ seria ya algo más que exagerado . 


Sigo pensando igual, y en esto ya sabéis que juegan mucho al pie cambiado.

Astucia, paciencia y no os dejéis engañar por lo que veis o leéis día a día, esta partida de ajedrez es larga y difícil. 

Mañana os leo un saludo a to2


----------



## sukumvir (26 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, potranco: Quizás no lo conozcas, pero en el hilo es sabido que estoy trabajando en un estudio de Prospectiva en línea con uno de los artículos que aportas. Y las fechas vuelven a "coincidir" y sino lo hacen es por los "pelos": 2016, 2018, 2019 y ¿punto final? en 2020...
> 
> No, no va a ser en Febrero de este año y tampoco en el 2015. Yo espero al 2016 para pronunciarme... Y creo que lo "peor" vendrá en el período 2018-2020. Pero bueno es un estudio que necesita aún de distintas "confirmaciones" y es que la Prospectiva no es ninguna "Ciencia exacta".
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos por mantener la vigilia mientras Asia duerme. El precio por onza se mantiene estable.

Coincido con Fernando... lo gordo aun esta por llegar. No pudieron arremeter contra los emergentes, como alivio al dolar, en otonyo del 2013. Ahora y tras cargarse los commodities a tienen corrida para aplastar emergentes con un dolar fuerte, que sera bienvenido por los emergentes que podran esterilizar todo lo que han emitido en los ultimos seis anyos doblando sus bases monetarias y entrando ya en estanflacion. por lo menos podran volver a niveles de precios en sus cpis pre 2008 mientras el fed anuncia subidas de tipos que no realiza.

Nos podemos plantar en el 2018 sin ningun tipo de corrida en la onza por encima del 2000 dol. Oz... Pero estoy convencido que quedaran pocas oportunidades de compra tras la proxima correccion en meses proximos....


----------



## gugueta (26 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Today Athens, Tomorrow Madrid | Zero Hedge
> 
> Acaba de salir del horno...



Estupendo resumen de los hechos en un comentario:

(Googliano) 



> > La historia de Grecia es una tragicomedia de proporciones absurdas:
> >
> > 1. Las políticas de la UE dirigistes instalan la "moneda común" Euro como su próximo paso en la unificación política de Europa. Este fue un desarrollo por razones políticas, como un medio de unir a las personas de las distintas naciones en pensar como europeos primero y no como ciudadanos de sus propios países. Los economistas y expertos financieros apenas fueron consultados.
> >
> > ...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Primero de todo dar la bienvenida al hilo a sukumvir, aunque sabía de su presencia, pero hasta ahora no había escrito nada y le animo a seguir haciéndolo. También agradecer la traducción incorporada por gugueta.

Y, de momento, los mercados tan "panchos", es decir no hay motivos relevantes y parece que dan por "buenos" los resultados de Grecia o más bien que no tienen más "huevos" que resignarse...

El par EUR/USD subiendo contra toda "lógica" (ya no existe...). Hace pocos minutos estaba en 1,1227, aunque esta pasada madrugada llegó a tocar los $1,1099. No es menos cierto que hay una fortísima sobreventa y debería haber una "reacción" a la misma. Si va a ser ahora o más tarde ya lo iremos viendo...

Sobre el tema de las divisas, os dejo un interesante enlace...

- ¿Cuánto más puede bajar el euro? | Investing.com

Y las que están "recibiendo" son las Materias Primas (Petróleo, Cobre) y los MPs también caen: Oro a $1288 y Plata a$18,078... Supongo que corrigiendo las recientes subidas y dado que el EUR no se ha desplomado...

Aunque ya lo he colocado en el principal, lo dejo también aquí...

- No vamos a la prosperidad, sino a la pobreza - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (26 Ene 2015)

FERNANDO no te rias de mi please, yo no me muevo tan rápido como tu, y menos en aguas tan turbulentas, pensé que con lo que tenía en mps iba mas que cubierto, pero esta caída libre del euro me esta descolocando mucho, no me gusta la RV y por eso decía lo de colocar el exceso en otras divisas, compraré algo más de mps, pero tampoco mucho mas pues voy cubierto. gx por tus aportes

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 11:57 ----------

La plata estrella del 2015

SILVER: Top Performing Commodity In 2015 : SRSrocco Report


----------



## carraca (26 Ene 2015)

Aqui dejo un enlace con la cruda realidad. Todo lo que se diga de estos Hdlgp es poco, espero que algún día tengan lo que se merecen.


Estado social asesino | Berlunes


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2015)

Los precios del petróleo podrían alcanzar los 200$ en 3-4 años
Oportunidad de oro?


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Los precios del petróleo podrían alcanzar los 200$ en 3-4 años
> Oportunidad de oro?



Pero si alcanzan los 200$, entonces se “resucita” a fracking y a otros actores, a los que se querían torpedear en esta jugada a tantas bandas…

Interesante, gracias. Pero al menos en mi caso, mejor esperar acontecimientos y ver tendencia clara…


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Pero si alcanzan los 200$, entonces se “resucita” a fracking y a otros actores, a los que se querían torpedear en esta jugada a tantas bandas…
> 
> Interesante, gracias. Pero al menos en mi caso, mejor esperar acontecimientos y ver tendencia clara…



No se. Tendre que revisar el hilo del petroleo del principal porque no es mi campo la energía pero creo que el fracking no es competencia para los pozos tradicionales ya que no pueden producir petroleo barato. Tampoco creo que la eficiencia de los motores haya bajado tanto para que el precio caiga de golpe. Sigo atribuyendo el petroleo en mínimos a deflación pura y dura. Tambien influye la estrategia de los productores de producir más para compensar el retroceso de demanda pero eso no es sostenible a largo plazo (igual que en la minería de oro tampoco lo es). ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: Yo sólo me río de los "espabilados" y que, afortunadamente, aparecen escasamente por este hilo. Aquí la mayoría escribimos y transmitimos nuestras "percepciones", pero estamos también para "aprender". Te recuerdo que los humanos como animales individuales son una mierda y solamente cuando se "agrupan" es cuando han conseguido triunfar en circunstancias adversas.

Creo que todos andamos muy "despistados" en los últimos tiempos, aparte del "olor a azufre" que se respira en el ambiente... Estamos viendo que nuestro país, la UE, la puta "moneda única", el Sistema Ponzi mundial, etc. se están yendo al garete, aunque puedan hacer todos los "experimentos" habidos y por haber, pero la sensación que nos subyace es que nuestros respectivos Patrimonios pueden verse seriamente comprometidos... Es lógico, por tanto, que busquemos "salidas" y aquí cada cual debe considerar las que se adecuen más a su perfil personal.

No descartes aún la NOK, ya que si el EUR tiene una reacción al alza y el Petróleo sigue bajando, pues la moneda noruega tendría que resentirse. Por encima de 9 parece compra clara, aún sabiendo que no es ninguna "panacea"... En cualquier caso, en lo personal, seguiré vigilando su evolución, ya que no me hace ninguna gracia tener toda la liquidez en Euros y dentro del Sistema. También, meliflua, podrías explorar fondos de inversión monetarios y/o de renta fija a corto plazo en NOK...

# bankiero: No es descartable, pero supongo que te habrás imaginado en QUÉ mundo nos encontraríamos... Va en la línea de mi trabajo de Prospectiva: 2018-2019... De todas formas, y ya lo hemos comentado en el hilo, el Petróleo sigue siendo un activo de inversión muy interesante a medio y largo plazo. Quizás, habría que esperar un suelo sostenible o creíble y desde luego tener también muy clara la divisa...

Y os dejo otro interesante artículo de Guillermo Barba...

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿CÃ³mo sÃ* y cÃ³mo no se invierte en oro y plata?

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> pero creo que el fracking no es competencia para los pozos tradicionales ya que no pueden producir petroleo barato. Tampoco creo que la eficiencia de los motores haya bajado tanto para que el precio caiga de golpe.



¡Exacto!. Yo sin embargo creo que si en esta ocasión Arabia Saudí no ha reducido la producción para "equilibrar" los precios, como ha venido haciendo hasta ahora, debe ser porque quiere llevarse por delante a las incipientes (y de momento endeudadas) empresas de fracking. Algún beneficio deben estar obteniendo los saudís, máxime cuando había dudas de cuáles eran sus reservas reales de petróleo: tendenciosamente insinuaban que estaban hinfladas, y por tanto lo prudente hubiese sido cerrar un poco el grifo...

Me he fijado en donde la noticia dice "Creo que la política saudí sobre el petróleo con el nuevo rey será completamente normal". Ergo ¿estos días no lo era? ienso:

Yo tampoco soy experto en energía


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Ene 2015)

…The Comprehensive Chartology of Silver…. | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Plata. Comentario del viernes. 
























Creo recordar que la suscripción anual de ese blog eran sobre 250€ al año. Si alguien se anima que me envíe privado, y podemos suscribirnos entre varios.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 19:00 ----------




Tiogelito dijo:


> ¡Exacto!. Yo sin embargo creo que si en esta ocasión Arabia Saudí no ha reducido la producción para "equilibrar" los precios, como ha venido haciendo hasta ahora, debe ser porque quiere llevarse por delante a las incipientes (y de momento endeudadas) empresas de fracking. Algún beneficio deben estar obteniendo los saudís, máxime cuando había dudas de cuáles eran sus reservas reales de petróleo: tendenciosamente insinuaban que estaban hinfladas, y por tanto lo prudente hubiese sido cerrar un poco el grifo...
> 
> Me he fijado en donde la noticia dice "Creo que la política saudí sobre el petróleo con el nuevo rey será completamente normal". Ergo ¿estos días no lo era? ienso:
> 
> Yo tampoco soy experto en energía



Si queréis leer gente buena en cuanto a energía, crashoil es el foro. En ese hilo hay una hipótesis acerca del fracking. Y hay otro por ahí acerca de la política Saudí, muy curioso. Os recomiendo seguir a Knownuthing, si no lo conocéis ya. 
Foro Crashoil - Mi Hipótesis para el tema petróleo: Implosión Financiera Controlada.
***
añado este link también que acaba de salir.
2015: The Year of Default | Zero Hedge


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2015)

Os veo medio animados medio adversos con el tema del petróleo. 

Ya se comentó en este foro que los retornos que se pueden obtener pueden ser enormes en este subyacente tras el "cash" que ha sufrido.

Siendo un poco profanos en el tema, y solo con las cuentas de la abuela...que en ocasiones son las mejores para no hacer el primo.

¿Dónde pensáis que estará el precio del petróleo en 5 años?

¿a 25$?

Yo no sé el petróleo que queda bajo suelo, ni lo que cuesta sacarlo, ni si la industria crecerá en los próximos años o se irá todo al carajo.

Nos meten rollazos de precios del fracking , que si los árabes, que si el Brent, que si el crudo, que si el mar del norte, que China demanda menos...

Señores, por desgracia a día de hoy, el petróleo es uno de los pilares básicos de la sociedad, si lo quieren poner a 200$ se pagará a 200$, el precio final siempre se repercutirá al consumidor final. Y más que nos pese, el oro negro es fundamental para cientos de industrias de todo tipo.

Os dije que por debajo de 45$ empezaría pensarlo, sin prisa, a cocinarlo...y ahí sigo.

La duda es como entrarle, lo de las petroleras sinceramente, me gusta más bien poco, ya que la subida del precio del petróleo (de producirse), apenas se transmitirá a las grandes petroleras mundiales, que pueden oscilar en márgenes de un +-20%, mientras el petróleo puede hacer un retorno del 100% perfectamente...

¿me explico?, hay que entrar en un subyacente que nos devuelva el 100% del retorno mínimo (ya no hablo de un 3X o más), y no una mísera parte del movimiento que haga, pues para eso ya es mejor entrar en un fondo directamente y punto.

Es como invertir en una minera de oro...entiendo que puede ser válido, pero sabe a pobre sucedáneo al lado de invertir directamente en la materia prima...hay muchas variables que afectan a la industria extractiva que pueden mermar los beneficios incluso con el subyacente en subida libre.

Si queremos pillar cacho, hay que hilar muy fino en esto. No perdáis de vista los volúmenes negociados en los contratos de futuros en las próximas semanas (petróleo)...van a ir entrando sin llamar demasiado la atención, y con un precio, suelo, mantenido unas semanas con poca variación +-5%

De momento estamos en la zona 45$-47$, estoy pendiente de si se pierde ese "mini" suelo de los 45$, pues sería otro arreón quizá a los 43$-45$.

En cuanto al oro, no nos olvidemos de él, en cuanto el rebote del € cese, el posible una remontada para romper los 1305$, va a ir a cerrar el GAP de la bajada, y posiblemente mínimo a los 1400$. No os precipitéis, y por supuesto, yo no vendería ni una onza aun que lo viera bajar a la base del canal, 1265$/1270$ ahora mismo, que parece es el punto que puede ir a buscar. La Media móvil de 200 está sobre 1250$ que tampoco la descarto, pero lo veo más complicado.


Por arriba después de ese 1305$ tocado la clave es 1325$/1335$ y próximo hueso duro de roer.


Visionado de foto
a ver como va, iremos viendo.

Suerte a todos


----------



## timi (26 Ene 2015)

paketazo , vender oro?????:: con la herencia de mi hija no se especula , si ,,,,ya se que soy optimista ,,,,
y en cuanto al precio del petróleo , seguro que me equivoco , pero antes de terminar el año ,creo que estará el doble que ahora,,,, 
5 años? todos calvos,,,, el único pronostico que soy capaz de medio lanzar para 5 años es que los frutales que plantaré este febrero , estarán en plena producción,,,,:baba:


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> paketazo , vender oro?????:: con la herencia de mi hija no se especula , si ,,,,ya se que soy optimista ,,,,
> y en cuanto al precio del petróleo , seguro que me equivoco , pero antes de terminar el año ,creo que estará el doble que ahora,,,,
> 5 años? todos calvos,,,, el único pronostico que soy capaz de medio lanzar para 5 años es que los frutales que plantaré este febrero , estarán en plena producción,,,,:baba:



Yo he estado podando la semana pasada los manzanos, y recortando algún peral.

Este verano poca producción, pero bueno, para regalarla, pues ya ves. Tengo más frutales que fruta puedo consumir.

Ahora estoy llenando cajas de naranjas, pero aquí en el norte, la naranja tiene la piel el doble de gruesa que por el sur, aso sí, de sabor no defrauda, pero claro...nada que ver.

La herencia de mi hijo tampoco se toca...tu tienes una hija...yo un hijo...mmm...y tienes oro...¿Qué edad tiene la nena?...)

En 5 años, seguramente estemos rompiéndonos la cabeza y diciendo...pero si estaba a huevo, ¿cómo no compramos.?...ahora bien, el tema es saber lo que...jejeje

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## timi (26 Ene 2015)

mmmmmm,, y dices que tienes perales ienso: ,,, me chiflan las peras ,,,,, ofertas por privado,,,,,,:XX:

dejo esto

Â¿POR QUÃ‰ LOS BANCOS Y EL PETRÃ“LEO PUEDEN PROVOCAR LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> mmmmmm,, y dices que tienes perales ienso: ,,, me chiflan las peras ,,,,, ofertas por privado,,,,,,:XX:
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi & paketazo: ¡Joder! ¿Vosotros "metaleros"?ienso: No sé, pero algo gitanos y mercaderes SI que sois:XX::XX::XX: En fin, si necesitáis un "intermediario" por el tema de las "dotes" ya lo sabéis...: Y es que uno es muy "altruista":XX::XX::XX:

Aprovecho para dejaros un excelente artículo con unos gráficos muy interesantes. Me ha interesado especialmente el dedicado al CHF y lo que comenta al respecto... Y es que los banksters no descansan...:abajo:

- Gold And Silver – Around The FX World In Charts | Edge Trader Plus

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (26 Ene 2015)

¡Que grande sois timi y paketazo! 

Yo estoy con que más de un año no va a durar el petroleo tan bajo. Aunque solo es una percepción.

Yo pongo la huerta si os animáis con los intercambios jajaja.


----------



## nekcab (26 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> En 5 años, seguramente estemos rompiéndonos la cabeza y diciendo...pero si estaba a huevo, ¿cómo no compramos.?...ahora bien, el tema es saber lo que...jejeje"



A qué me suena eso....


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> ¡Que grande sois timi y paketazo!
> 
> Yo estoy con que más de un año no va a durar el petroleo tan bajo. Aunque solo es una percepción.
> 
> Yo pongo la huerta si os animáis con los intercambios jajaja.



Yo diría que "cree" un hilo con vocación "metalera" y algunos "remalazos" más...:rolleye: Pero NUNCA tuve la pretensión de que fuera el punto de concentración de "fruteros anónimos":XX::XX::XX:

Respecto al Petróleo, te entiendo paketazo, pero yo paso de cualquier derivado asociado al Petróleo o a cualquier otro activo. Es decir, que ni Futuros, ni CFDs, etc. y aceptando que es una "apuesta" CASI SEGURA... pero, en un momento dado, me dije que mientras no me hiciera falta no volvía por ese "mundo paranormal", así que buscaré vehículos más tradicionales y conservadores, ya sea una petrolera, fondo de inversión, etc. O también podría ser a través de fondos referenciados a índices bursátiles donde el Petróleo/Materias Primas tienen gran peso: Bolsas brasileña, rusa, etc.

En lo personal, pienso que el Petróleo se va a regir mucho por la Geopolítica, independientemente de muchas otras razones con las que ahora se especula... A corto plazo es posible que la tendencia bajista siga AHI y pueda quedarse por cierto período de tiempo... con lo que que podríamos tener bajos precios durante bastantes meses. Salir de esa situación la veo a través de un empeoramiento de la situación geopolítica actual y que está más "caliente" de lo que nos dicen desde la desinformación oficial... y los "mercados":abajo:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 22:16 ----------

He leído la aportación -que os recomiendo- de Ladrillófilo sobre la "Implosión Financiera Controlada" y bueno lo que dice es algo que hace tiempo que está circulando en los medios económico-financieros y es que esto del Fracking se les ha ido de las manos a los americanos, de manera que podemos tener otro "fenómeno" parecido a las "subprime", aunque no de tanta intensidad, pero SI que va a hacer mucha "pupa" y ya no digamos en los balances de muchos bancos de relieve...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 22:35 ----------

Acabo de leer un informe que me ha llegado y que, precisamente, trata sobre lo que comentaba en la parte final y os doy los nombres propios de los bancos más afectados: JP Morgan, Wells Fargo y Bank of America. En total, cientos de miles de millones de dólares los que hay comprometidos...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Ene 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-26/why-oil-prices-will-be-lower-longer-3-simple-charts

sobre el tema petróleo. Mucho ojo, siempre con stops.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-26/why-oil-prices-will-be-lower-longer-3-simple-charts
> 
> sobre el tema petróleo. Mucho ojo, siempre con stops.



Hola, Ladrillófilo: Pues, la verdad, es que discrepo en este punto. Veamos: si tenemos claro que el producto tiene potencial a "X" plazo, como por ejemplo los MPs, porqué tenemos que preocuparnos por los "Stops"... Ya te entiendo que te refieres a los Derivados, ya que sino NO tiene sentido...

Mira, a mí los mayores retornos me han venido siempre cuando he tenido la paciencia suficiente para su "maduración"... El Petróleo es una Materia Prima ESENCIAL en nuestro modo de vida o, al menos, como está enfocada nuestra civilización, de manera que es algo NECESARIO y eso siempre ha tenido un PRECIO y en el largo plazo SIEMPRE suele cotizar al alza. Que existan "intervalos" como el actual es lo que hace interesante el rentabilizar las inversiones, es decir comprar barato cuando todo el mundo huye y vender caro cuando todo el mundo acude... SIEMPRE ha sido así.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Ene 2015)

Sí fernando... cada trade es un mundo. Pero cuando se habla de petróleo, al igual que en oro... está claro que está muy manipulado. Alomejor uno tiene en mente que no baje más allá de 40 y lo bajan a 30. Nadie hubiese dicho hace un año que el petróleo estaría a estos niveles. Lo dicho, cada trade es un mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo dos artículos interesantes...

Este invita a la "reflexión"...

- Quedan tres minutos para el apocalipsis - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Y aquí ya tenemos la esperada "presión" por parte de los VAMPIROS a la victoria de Syriza en Grecia. Por cierto, ése partido ha pactado para formar gobierno con un pequeño partido de derechas, pero que tenían en común la recuperación de su Soberanía Nacional. Ya he dicho que el tema de los "colores" debiera ser algo secundario cuando deben primar los intereses nacionales de un país...

Por cierto, esos GHDLGP, Vampiros o ralea, más bien mucho de todo ello, debieran aceptar que en modo alguno Grecia va a poder devolver la friolera de 321.000 millones de Euro... Y menos cuando han desmantelado a fondo ese país y que se ha visto obligado incluso a vender parte de suelo patrio (varias islas).

- Europa pone pie en pared: O Grecia se amolda o acabará saliendo del euro - Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2015)

Podrían las instituciones europeas ponerle la zancadilla a Grecia para acojonar futuras "revoluciones" soberanistas?

Si ceden a la presión griega de condonar o aplazar la deuda otros países sacarían pecho y seguirían los pasos.

Quizá interese que Grecia se desmembre sucumba y regrese pidiendo clemencia a la "madre" Europa para sofocar posibles pensamientos anti UE .

Un saludo y buena mañana a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ene 2015)

Lo mejor que pueden hacer los griegos es salirse de la UE/Otan y hacerse amigos de Rusia. Los europeos en esta relación son los desesperados, a los griegos se la sopla. Como decía uno por ahí si debes 1000 euros tienes un problema, si debes millones el problema lo tiene tu acreedor. :fiufiu:


----------



## nekcab (27 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo mejor que pueden hacer los griegos es salirse de la UE/Otan y hacerse amigos de Rusia. Los europeos en esta relación son los desesperados, a los griegos se la sopla. Como decía uno por ahí si debes 1000 euros tienes un problema, si debes millones el problema lo tiene tu acreedor. :fiufiu:



Sería como aparecer de la nada (a ojos occidentales, que desde la caída del muro, no están acostumbrados) a 2 bloques, como en la guerra fría.

Menudo shock para aquellos que se han tirado todo el santo día de fiesta permanente en estos últimos 40 años con la caída de la URSS como ejemplo de lo que es el bien vs Capitalismo. Y de un plumazo, volvemos a 2 bloques donde en 1 de ellos está la sempiterna Rusia (esta vez capitalista).

Putos mass-mierda....


----------



## meliflua (27 Ene 2015)

Buenos días.

En mi humilde opinión, lo que está ocurriendo con el petróleo, lo venimos leyendo en varios artículos de Wolfstreet, es que las empresas americanas de shale oil están cerrando pozos y mandando a la calle a miles de empleados. Esto a la larga lo que va a provocar es que la producción se va a reducir, estabilizandose con ello la oferta y la demanda con el consiguiente alza en los precios.
La parte negativa es que aquellos pozos que se cierran por no ser rentables, ya no se vuelven a abrir, con lo cual ese petróleo se queda sin extraer y ya no cuenta como reservas no extraídas, lo cual está acelerando el la caída en la producción.

Por un lado, lo que se ha estado haciendo cuando el petróleo estaba caro, según knuting, es que se invirtió muchísimo dinero en, por un lado, el fracking que no es rentable por debajo de 80$, y por otro en acelerar la extracción de los mega depósitos de petróleo tanto del golfo pérsico como del golfo de mexico y en otras explotaciones. Lo que produce esto es un arma de doble filo, por un lado en el corto plazo se amplia la oferta de petróleo por la mejora en las técnicas extractivas, pero por otro lado lo que hace es que la caída de la producción en esos pozos se acelera de tal manera que el pico petrolero se acentúa.

Conclusión, estamos consumiendo el petróleo que teníamos que consumir en el 2030, y se están cerrando explotaciones de shale oil que no se van a volver a abrir. LA OFERTA DE PETROLEO VA A CAER SI O SI EN EL CORTO PLAZO, al no haber ningún sustituto que conozcamos, su precio se ha de disparar, y como dice paketazo, si sube a 200$ lo tendremos que pagar a ese precio. Con las consiguientes consecuencias para la economía mundial, recesión, depresión, bancarrotas y default de deuda soberana.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 11:15 ----------

La pregunta es? Es bueno invertir en el subyacente a estos precios? según mi punto de vista SI, pues en poco tiempo el retorno será muy interesante y el retorno es del 100%, como apuntaba PAKETAZO. 
Pero todo tiene su cara y su cruz, el incremento en los precios del petróleo acarrea graves problemas para las economías, implica no crecimiento o decrecimiento, y esto a la larga colapsará las economías de muchos países.


----------



## Bucanero (27 Ene 2015)

La crisis al final del camino (entrevista con Carlos de Castro) – Radioactividad/EconomÃ­a Directa 24-1-2015

Interesante programa de radio, donde de manera global tocan todos los palos en referencia a la más que posible próxima crisis y un posible fin de nuestra forma de vida en el mundo occidental. Personalmente creo que tiene razón mayormente aunque no creo que sea tan rápido el decrecimiento tal como lo expone el invitado. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## meliflua (27 Ene 2015)

Los mega ricos buscan su puerta de escape, ellos si saben lo que nos espera

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...s-plan-their-escape-form-impoverished-pleb-ma


----------



## meliflua (27 Ene 2015)

lamadama, el petroleo no es solo transporte, es un todo en si mismo, es la materia prima más versátil que existe por sus miles de aplicaciones. No se donde estás ahora, si en tu casa o en el trabajo, relajare y mira a tu alrededor, todo, todo, todo lo que está a tu alrededor es directa o indirectamente fruto del petróleo, bien porque se ha usado directamente en su fabricación, bien porque se ha transportado a tu casa o tu trabajo desde sus centros de producción, Fibras, fertilizantes, plásticos, productos químicos, y todo lo producido, además, se transporta a sus destinos. La agricultura de hoy en día no existiría si no es gracias a los derivados del petróleo, ya sea en sus usos como pesticidas, fertilizantes, y también gx a los HP que tienen los tractores, las cosechadoras, ……

EL PETROLEO ES LA PANACEA DEL SISTEMA DE VIDA ACTUAL, SIN EL, VOLVERIAMOS A LA EDAD MEDIA.


----------



## SOY (27 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> lamadama, el petroleo no es solo transporte, es un todo en si mismo, es la materia prima más versátil que existe por sus miles de aplicaciones. No se donde estás ahora, si en tu casa o en el trabajo, relajare y mira a tu alrededor, todo, todo, todo lo que está a tu alrededor es directa o indirectamente fruto del petróleo, bien porque se ha usado directamente en su fabricación, bien porque se ha transportado a tu casa o tu trabajo desde sus centros de producción, Fibras, fertilizantes, plásticos, productos químicos, y todo lo producido, además, se transporta a sus destinos. La agricultura de hoy en día no existiría si no es gracias a los derivados del petróleo, ya sea en sus usos como pesticidas, fertilizantes, y también gx a los HP que tienen los tractores, las cosechadoras, ……
> 
> EL PETROLEO ES LA PANACEA DEL SISTEMA DE VIDA ACTUAL, SIN EL, VOLVERIAMOS A LA EDAD MEDIA.



Muy cierto, nuestra sociedad está absolútamente subvencionada por la disponibilidad de petróleo barato. Un corte en el suministro y se acabo lo que se daba. Y el oro no escapa tampoco a esa circunstancia, puesto que los requerimientos energéticos para su producción son enormes y la mayoría son satisfechos con petróleo, es decir, sin petróleo barato no puede haber oro barato. Verdad verdadera de perogrullo. Es un hecho irrefutable que cada vez es más costoso producir oro, no sólo en términos económicos (coste nominal en euros por ejemplo), sino en términos energéticos (coste en calorías). Cada vez es necesario quemar más petróleo para producir una menor cantidad de oro. Además, cada vez es necesario quemar más petróleo para producir una menor cantidad de petróleo. Un ciclo infernal que todos sabemos como acabará.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ene 2015)

He estado estudiando el potencial del petróleo a medio plazo y los expertos hablan de un rango entre 20 y 60. De momento no voy a tomar parte en este activo. :no:


----------



## SOY (27 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> He estado estudiando el potencial del petróleo a medio plazo y los expertos hablan de un rango entre 20 y 60. De momento no voy a tomar parte en este activo. :no:



Buena decisión. Deja el petróleo tranquilo porque no da más que disgustos. Su precio está absolútamente manipulado.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ene 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Los mega ricos buscan su puerta de escape, ellos si saben lo que nos espera
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...s-plan-their-escape-form-impoverished-pleb-ma



yo no soy megarico pero por soñar que no quede... :XX:
Los 10 mejores paises para vivir - Vivir Mejor


----------



## nekcab (27 Ene 2015)

Tyler Durden dijo:


> "...
> 
> Con la creciente desigualdad y los disturbios civiles de Ferguson y las protestas de Occupy frescas en la mente de la gente, los del mundo súper-rico ya se están preparando para las consecuencias. Durante una sesión enlatada en Davos, el ex director de Hedge Funds Robert Johnson reveló la preocupación de gestores de hedge funds, quienes ya planeaban sus escapadas. Dijo: "Sé que gestores de hedge funds de todo el mundo que están comprando pistas de aterrizaje y granjas en lugares como Nueva Zelanda, ya que creen que necesitan de una via de escape".
> 
> ..."



Esta noticia ya llevamos leyéndola varios meses. Es de ese tipo de noticias que sólo existen dos posicionamientos:
-aviso a navegantes
-mundo feliz, desde dnd quienes se encuentran en él, lo interpretan al + puro estilo de magufería 'cutre' (por eso están en dicho mundo feliz... ¡sino de qué!)

Lo sumamos a las noticias del petróleo:
-Existimos pq existe éste
-Las reservas se van a ir más pronto que tarde al guano.

Nuestros chicos de los Hedge Founds parecen que lo tienen claro.


----------



## memoria y pensamiento (27 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Deja el petróleo tranquilo porque no da más que disgustos.



SOY, ya eres madre?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2015)

Os voy a dar un chivatazo. Hay una acción... ya he comentado alguna vez, pero os lo voy a compartir, y os voy a contar de qué va. 

Al parecer se contempla que va a multiplicar su precio seguro, sí o sí. Bien. Estuve en ella cuando iba sobre los 4$, sobre abril de 2014. Ahora está sobre los 7,5$. Aun así, dobla, triplica, o a saber, se puede ir muy lejos (el cuento de la lechera). 

Si queréis leer en profundidad (vale la pena dedicar un par de horas) Nothing found for Nvax Novavax Inc Que Cerca Estamos Del Cielo Cap Ii Actu 10012015 #comments 
ahí os dejo el enlace. 

Se que no tiene nada que ver con oro, pero es una inversión. 

El tema es que llevo esperando a que se caigan las bolsas, desde aquel entonces, y los días en que más caía la bolsa (aquella vez en octubre y otra más) más veía subir a NVAX, y más cara de tonto se me quedaba. 

Ahora he vuelto a entrar (mal hecho, pero me picaba el gusanillo, y he entrado con una pequeña parte). Sobre los 7$ por no perderme la subida. Siempre con stop.

Bien. Se esperan resultados a en otoño de 2015, y hay runrun de OPA. 

En ese enlace hay información en castellano para aburrir. Creo que en ese foro entre todos tienen como 1Millón de acciones (casi ná). Hay verdaderos expertos en la acción, y que (sorprendentemente) a pesar de ser duchos en bolsa, van cargadísimos. 

En fin, quería compartir esto por si os apetece tenerla en el radar y estudiarla. Yo estoy dentro, muy arriba, pero no quiero perderme la posible subida, a riesgo de que me pille dentro el bajonazo en las bolsas.


----------



## memoria y pensamiento (27 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Si queréis leer en profundidad (vale la pena dedicar un par de horas) Nothing found for Nvax Novavax Inc Que Cerca Estamos Del Cielo Cap Ii Actu 10012015 #comments
> ahí os dejo el enlace.



Vacunas! No podría meter la pasta ahí sin remordimientos de conciencia.



Ladrillófilo dijo:


> los días en que más caía la bolsa (aquella vez en octubre y otra más) más veía subir a NVAX



Qué niveles de degeneración ha alcanzado una sociedad donde ya solo renta hacer un enfermo crónicos de cada niño.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2015)

memoria y pensamiento dijo:


> Vacunas! No podría meter la pasta ahí sin remordimientos de conciencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué niveles de degeneración ha alcanzado una sociedad donde ya solo renta hacer un enfermo crónicos de cada niño.



Lo siento, no tengo ni la más remota idea de medicina. A qué te refieres? Sí tengo algo de información de cómo funciona el tema de la FDA, pero por alguna película y documental poco más.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: De momento, el nuevo ministro de Economía de Grecia va a ser Yanis Varoufakis y que se caracteriza por su postura "anti-austeridad"... Hay que ser realistas y es que Grecia no va a poder devolver su deuda NUNCA y la puta Troika de los cojones no va a tener más remedio que negociar a la "baja"... A las "malas", Grecia saldrá del Euro y ya veremos el tiempo que le quedará por delante a la UE. Y mientras tenemos al "perro faldero" de de Guindos "reclamando" no sé qué "chorradas" a Grecia y haría bien de mirar de "puertas adentro" y ver lo que debe España y como estamos pagando SOLO LOS INTERESES a costa de mucho sufrimiento para nuestra ciudadanía... ¡SINVERGÚENZA! Y luego tenemos al otro "pájaro" -el "Jefe"- en que hoy volvía a vendernos la "moto" de la recuperación gracias a la austeridad... A ver si da tiempo a que Bárcenas diga todo lo que sabe sobre la financiación de la "Caja B" del PP.

He leído vuestros comentarios sobre el Petróleo, pero en pasados comentarios en este hilo ya se debatió al respecto. Recuerdo especialmente el suscitado con Refinanciado, Kubatronik, Tons, etc. No deja de ser algo fantástico que el hilo sea tan dinámico, pero en su "debe" hay que anotar que mucha información y debates interesantes se han queda en las "profundidades" del mismo.

Sigo pensando que habrá Petróleo de sobras cuando el hombre ya no pise la faz de la Tierra y es que siempre he cuestionado la "auténtica" naturaleza que se le atribuye. Y a esa conclusión llegué en su momento al estudiar los últimos estertores de Alemania y Japón durante la II WW, aparte de una interesante reunión que tuve con un ingeniero venezolano que trabajaba para esa Industria. Dicho esto, no cabe duda de que la extracción es -digan lo que digan- cada vez más costosa y dificultosa.

meliflua, cualquier materia que se precisa y escasea por las circunstancias que sean hace que su precio se dispare y el Petróleo no es diferente, al contrario... Tampoco hay que perder el tiempo en prospecciones futuras respecto al precio. Un ejemplo de "básica": ¿No fue el Petróleo mucho más caro en sus inicios que ahora? Y abundaba, pero costaba extraerlo y procesarlo...

Y -¡ojo!- porque antes de que el Petróleo adquiriera el protagonismo actual, ya hacia siglos que habíamos dejado atrás a la Edad Media... Además, hay muchas formas de energía alternativas y/o complementarias, pero NO ha interesado desarrollarlas...

En cuanto a lo que dice la conforera lamadama no puedo estar más de acuerdo. Si el Petróleo me lo pusieran a un precio "prohibitivo" es que le iban a dar mucho por culo al coche... Además, para donde pienso ir a jubilarme tampoco necesitaré del "Oro Negro".

Y SI el Petróleo es un activo muy interesante como vehículo de inversión en torno a estos precios actuales, aunque la entrada es posible que se pueda optimizar mejor... Cuestión de paciencia, que caigan las Bolsas y que el precio del Crudo acompañe. Y en eso creo que estamos varios de los que andamos por aquí y otra cosa muy distinta es el "vehículo" que utilizaremos llegado el caso.

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo...

- ¿Qué Hedge Funds ganaron con la decisión de Suiza?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Os voy a dar un chivatazo. Hay una acción... ya he comentado alguna vez, pero os lo voy a compartir, y os voy a contar de qué va.
> 
> Al parecer se contempla que va a multiplicar su precio seguro, sí o sí. Bien. Estuve en ella cuando iba sobre los 4$, sobre abril de 2014. Ahora está sobre los 7,5$. Aun así, dobla, triplica, o a saber, se puede ir muy lejos (el cuento de la lechera).
> 
> ...



*ladrillofilo* has entrado en mi mundo compañero.

quieres que te ponga unas cuantas que podrían multiplicar X10 en los próximos años si logran terminar las fase 3 de la FDA.

BING
IMUC
ARGS
ISR
...

Eso es adrenalina pura y dura, y supongo que ya lo sabes, pero no metas en una biopharma USA más de lo que estés dispuesto a perder.

Hace un par de años estuve en CLSN, se decía que curaría casi al 100% el cáncer de hígado tumoral...pasó de 2 a 9 en 4 meses, y pasó de 9 a 1 en 1 minuto...yo palmé un buen pellizco en esta. Si le hubiera salido bien la fase, ahora podría rondar los 100$

Otra más PRAN, se especulaba que tenía la cura del Alzheimer, subió como un cohete, presentó fase y se hundió.

Por el lado contrario ACAD, ESPR, ENTA...

podría estar así hasta mañana, pues ahí me he movido desde el año 2001, te lo repito, suerte con ello, y precaución.

En cuanto lo de dejar al petróleo de lado...si de diversificar se trata, tan bueno es el petróleo como el oro, dando por echo que no habrá un apocalipsis claro.

Ahora mismo, yo no llevo, pero preferiría comprar petróleo a estas cotas que entrar por ejemplo en AAPL cara un par de años vista. Y no digo que AAPL vaya a caer ojo, solo digo que pienso que el ratio rentabilidad riesgo es mayor.

El oro muy interesante aguantando tras esa bonita subida...cuidado que si no baja en unos días, es posible que ya no baje mucho más.

Un saludo y buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

A propósito de lo que andamos comentando...

- Sigue la demanda de ETFs de crudo, pero cuidado con el contango | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 15:43 ----------

El Oro está subiendo hoy tras conocerse el pésimo dato de Bienes Duraderos de EE.UU.: -0,8% vs +0,6% esperado. Por cierto, cada vez "huelen" más los datos "oficiales". El dato que acabo de dar es claramente incompatible con la fuerte generación de empleo del pasado mes y también los anteriores en los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2015)

el dólar al fin corrigiendo fuerte. Ya era hora.


----------



## memoria y pensamiento (27 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Lo siento, no tengo ni la más remota idea de medicina. A qué te refieres?



Buen sitio para empezar: ¿Vacunas o Aguas de Lourdes? Sanando a sanos


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *ladrillofilo* has entrado en mi mundo compañero.
> 
> quieres que te ponga unas cuantas que podrían multiplicar X10 en los próximos años si logran terminar las fase 3 de la FDA.
> 
> ...



Con toda la brasa mediática de la Gilead y su prohibitivo Sovaldi y sin entrar en márgenes x10 - pero también sin ruletas rusas del 99% - , la primera solución integral alternativa chequeada y contrastada está ya aprobada en USA y a puntito en Europa, la 3D de ABBVIE /Abbot . Supongo que si has estado en ello, te sonará.

Y seguimos con un ojo en el oro. Y que, aún un pelo por debajo de máximos, puede estrechar los márgenes entre la media de 50 y la de 200, ya que la de 50 abandona medias diarias de hace 50 dias= bajas ( de media sube) y la de 200 , de Agosto=altas ( la media baja).

Un saludo.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Ene 2015)

Buenas, continua lo de la burbuja del fracking:

El 'fracking' sufre con el petróleo barato: cierre de pozos y reducción de las perforaciones

_Ya hasta US Energy Information Administration, que hasta el día de hoy se había mostrado optimista respecto a la resistencia del 'fracking' al desplome del petróleo, comienza a mostrar las primeras señales de debilidad. La agencia energética reconoce que el crudo en torno a los 48 dólares está obligando a reducir el número de perforaciones para extraer petróleo del subsuelo.

En su último informe, la agencia explica que "el fuerte descenso de los precios del petróleo está teniendo un efecto significante en la actividad perforadora en EEUU, los últimos datos muestran un descenso del 16% los equipos de perforación en tierra activos".

Y es que la creciente incertidumbre que rodea al futuro del precio del petróleo presentan el mayor reto para lo industria petrolera en EEUU. Desde la EIA se prevé que las plataformas de extracción operativas sobre tierra se reducirán hasta octubre de 2015 en un 24%, para volver a crecer de una forma sostenida a partir de noviembre de este año. 

Estos datos son negativos, pero tienen parte de su explicación en la gran cantidad de perforaciones que se iniciaron durante los meses de 2014 en los que el crudo se encontraba por encima de los 100 dólares el barril. Ahora, según la EIA existe una importante 'reserva' de perforaciones realizadas y algunas que aún están por terminar que junto a la caída del precio del crudo van a detener en seco las nuevas perforaciones y algunos de los pozos ya existentes.

*Algunas empresas comienzan a cerrar pozos*
Decenas de pequeños productores de petróleo de EEUU se enfrentan también al desplome de los precios del crudo con la difícil elección de cerrar pozos viejos de alto coste o seguir invirtiendo dinero con la esperanza de capear la crisis.

Ahora, con el crudo en torno a 46 dólares el barril, los operadores ya están cerrando algunos pozos pequeños y antiguos, llamados 'strippers' en inglés, y decenas de miles de pozos similares están a punto de perder dinero. Según algunas estimaciones, una caída adicional en el precio del petróleo podría ralentizar el crecimiento de la producción general o incluso dejarla plana.

Ray Lasseigne, un veterano empresario petrolero y presidente de TMR Exploration Inc en Louisiana está decidiendo qué pozos cerrar. TMR está analizando los pozos viejos, que producen tanta agua salada que los costes de separación del crudo superan lo que se puede obtener con la extracción del petróleo.

Otros gastos operativos incluyen reparaciones y electricidad para hacer funcionar las bombas extractoras que sacan el petróleo de la tierra.

"Hemos identificado que cerca de 20 de nuestros pozos no son económicos a estos precios", dijo Lasseigne. Esa cifra representa alrededor del 10% de los pozos de esta compañía de Bossier City, Luisiana, dijo. Sus pozos 'stripper' más costosos necesitan que el petróleo esté cerca de los 70 dólares para ser rentables.

*Nervios y miedo*
Leslie Tipping, una antiguo miembro del gremio del sector conocido como 'landmen' (hombres de la tierra en inglés) que intermedia con derechos de minerales, dijo que algunos pozos marginales ya se han cerrado.

Tipping, que gestiona intereses de petróleo y gas para el banco Northern Trust en Texas, dijo que cada vez tenía más llamadas de clientes que miran de forma nerviosa como se derrumban los precios del crudo.

"La mayoría de nuestros clientes han heredado estos activos, así que han pasado por esto antes", dijo Tipping. "Pero hay preocupación. Hay un poco de miedo."

Esta profesional espera cierres de pozos en los campos de mayor coste en gran parte de América del Norte, incluyendo los yacimientos más antiguos de Bakken en Dakota del Norte, y áreas donde la geología es difícil, como en la cuenca de Anadarko en Kansas y Oklahoma.

Hay cerca de 400.000 pozos 'stripper' en Estados Unidos, la mayoría con costes de explotación de entre 20 y 50 dólares por barril, según analistas de Wood Mackenzie, una consultora de energía y materias primas líder. Los más económicos se encuentran en lugares donde hay poca agua salada subterránea.

Este tipo de pozos a menudo sólo producen unos pocos barriles al día, pero en conjunto representan hasta 1 millón de barriles por día, un novena parte de la producción estadounidense.

Pero no todos los 'stripper' están perdiendo dinero en este momento y algunos que sí no van a cerrar. Esto se debe en parte a que los productores pueden perder sus contratos de arrendamiento para siempre si tienen los pozos cerrados más allá de unos meses, así que están dispuestos a bombear a pérdida, almacenando el petróleo hasta que los precios suban.

"A partir de 40 dólares, creemos que hay entre 100.000 y 200.000 barriles por día en riesgo" de los pozos 'stripper' de EEUU, según un analista de Wood Mackenzie. Eso podría representar una mella del 2% en la producción en comparación con las previsiones de la Agencia de Información de Energía de Estados Unidos, que proyecta de media 9,3 millones de barriles de petróleo al día este año.

Después de la producción alcanzó 9,1 millones de barriles diarios a finales de 2014, el organismo espera que la producción suba a 9,42 millones de barriles al día (bpd) a mediados de este año para situarse en 9,26 millones de barriles diarios a finales de año.
_


Respecto a himbertir en petróleo, yo sólo os diré una cosa, no olvideis nunca lo de "deudor", "acreedor" y "poseedor", es la clave para posicionarse correctamente.

El himbertir en petróleo los hace acreedores y eso tiene muy mala pinta, si realmente hay escasez, pensad un momento en cómo podrían reaccionar las élites con el recurso básico que hace funcionar al mundo tal cual conocemos si la cosa se pone chunga.

¿Acaso no podrían "expropiar" a todos los himbersores su parte de petróleo (que en realidad serían anotaciones electrónicas) y cerrar las posiciones de éstos al precio que ellos deseen (que sabemos que en eso de las expropiaciones siempre pagan a la baja)? o peor aún, decir cual Hugo Chávez "Expropiese" y dejarlos con una mano delante y otra mano detrás.

Yo prefiero mil veces lo que algunos ya tenéis, un huerto, medios y conocimientos para producir vuestro propio alimento, quizás intentaría mejorar los conocimientos en evitar el necesitar derivados del petróleo para producir.

Cuando hizo falta ya han ido hasta por el oro, pero el poseerlo te da la oportunidad de evitar que caiga en sus manos, con el petróleo no podrías hacer lo mismo.

Fernando, me has matado con lo de "como sé que no lo vas a buscar..." jajaja, que bien me conoces, un abrazo amigo.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2015)

Karajo !!! Un par de semanas sin postear y se m,ha pasáo el magreo ortografiko en el post anterior. :XX:

En fin, los años no perdonan... ::

---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 16:57 ----------

A kien apuntaba antes k el neuro awantaba bien pese a la entrada del lío griego...viendo el latigazo del oro kon el dólar hoy...en kuanto Tsipras sake el muestrario en Bruselas y tense un pelín la kuerda uropeda, el subidón metalero en neuros va a ser del kopón y medio.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2015)

Los € que nadie quería hace 2 días hoy ya están a 1,1410$, el oro retornando a los 1300$ Oz.

Se está poniendo bonito, las correcciones son cada vez más pequeñas, y se reinicia la tendencia rápidamente. Es como si hubiera mucha prisa por lograr los objetivos.

Para el oro si pasa el 1305$ del otro día ya lo veo sobre los 1320/25$ , en cuanto al €, es de momento y si nadie lo remedia un rebote técnico muy hermoso, pero solo un rebote técnico que le va a costar percutir en cierres el 1,1550$

Parece que el caballo bueno sigue siendo el metal cara este sinuoso 2015 dónde los políticos solucionarán todos nuestros problemas y alguno más.

Lo que comentáis de que llegado el caso hipotético los gobiernos podrían expropiar los pozos petrolíferos y por lo tanto evaporar los derivados referenciados, pues que queréis que os diga...¡el universo se expande!, o eso dicen, y la mediocridad humana parece que también. Crucemos los dedos ante esas "brillantes" mentes.

Un cierre hoy sobre los 1300$ sería muy representativo, sobre todo si pensamos que es posible que en unos días el € pierda de nuevo parte del camino ganado hoy.

Si alguno tiene pensado comprar algo de calderilla dorada o plateada, pues que esté atento a la horquilla 1270-1305 (soporte/resistencia), yo apostaría que la rompe por arriba.

Buen aporte de *fernando* sobre los derivados ETF petróleo, y su aumento de demanda, esos detalles son los que nos dicen que quizá haya que esperar un poquitín más.

un saludo y buena tarde a to2


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Ene 2015)

Paketazo: Los caminos de la castuza son impredecibles, me baso en una frase que más o menos iba así: "El día en que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres se quedarán sin culo".

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2015)

Is The Gold Price About To Repeat One Of Its Greatest Upside Moves In History | King World News






***

WTI Crude Jumps As Saudi Oil Minister Meets With Russian, Finnish, And Norwegian Ambassadors | Zero Hedge Crudo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# esseri: Jo,jo,jo... Tendremos que guardar tu post en lengua "cervantina"... Bueno, ya saben tus "detractores" que sabes escribir fuera de tu "normalidad". SI, deben ser los años y que NO perdonan... ¿Alhzeimer? Ja,ja,ja...

# Refinanciado: Igualmente, un abrazo para ti. Bien, tampoco pasa nada por tener "algo" en Petróleo... Total, serán los mismos apuntes contables que tenemos en nuestra liquidez y veo más riesgo ahí, en los "guardianes" bancarios, que en otros "lugares". Ya sabes que la "diversificación" busca diluir los riesgos y acepta que alguno pueda fallar... Lo del Petróleo sigo viéndolo muy claro, pero hay que esperar aún...

La frase que has colocado es de Gabriel García Márquez y exactamente dice: "El día que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres nacerán sin culo."

# paketazo: Fuera de correcciones puntuales, los MPs, especialmente el Oro, tienen muy buena "pinta" y parece que están reaccionando a la REALIDAD socio-político-económico-financiera. Es decir, "manos fuertes" parece que se están dando cuenta de que el "hundimiento" está más cercano que lejano. Este año va a haber muchas "movidas" en todos los ámbitos y eso debería notarse en la cotización del Oro y de los otros MPs.
De todas formas, a la mayor parte de los "metaleros" que andan por aquí no creo que les preocupen mucho las cotizaciones.

Y dejo un par de artículos interesantes...

Rebelion. Es doloroso vivir en medio del caos

Y respecto a esta noticia, Refinanciado, qué "pensar"...

- Arabia Saudita, Â¿en busca de su propia revoluciÃ³n del 'fracking'? - RT

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (27 Ene 2015)

Fernando, hay una sutil diferencia entre ir de menos a mas que lo inverso, tu que eres un gran conocedor de la historia sabes perfectamente que la población mudial tardo miles de años en llegar a los 1000 millones de habitantes, pero en tan solo 200 años esta población se ha multiplicado por 7, pero si solo miramos la mitad del siglo xx vemos como la población se ha casi triplicado desde la postguerra. Lo que quiero decir, es que este gran desarrollo demográfico se ha conseguido única y exclusivamente gracias al oro negro, esto ha permitido un desarrollo agricola, industrial, intelectual i+d etc que no hubiera sido posible sin él. 
Si el petroleo deja de fluir no solo implica que no cojes el coche, implica un colapso en toda regla del mundo tal cual lo conocemos.

Yo desconozco lo que has hablado con el ingeniero Venezolano, no se si va por lo de que el petroleo no es un residuo fosil, y se puede sintetizar a bajo coste, o si realmente han conseguido un sustituto efectivo para el. En todo caso los cambios tecnologicos requieren largos años de implantación, hablo de lustros, y no veo que se hayan empezado a implementar en ningún aspecto tecnologías que puedan sustituir a las que tenemos via petroleo.

En cualquier caso no soy ningún experto en el tema, solo leo, veo, medito y saco mis conclusiones, que seguramente serán distintas de las de mucha gente, el devenir que nos espera será el que tenga que ser, ni lo que yo ni lo que nadie desee que sea.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Mira, no sólo soy un "conocedor" de la Historia, bueno de "retazos" de ella, sino que también tengo una sólida formación en otras materias. Me sería muy fácil rebatir lo que comentas, pero entiendo que el objeto de este hilo es que, aparte de debatir, se aporte información para que los lectores pueden formarse su "propia" opinión. Así que dejaré un par de enlaces muy interesantes, también largos, pero cuando intentamos profundizar en según qué campos es mejor tener los "conceptos" lo más claros posibles...

Respecto a lo que hablé con este ingeniero venezolano, te dejo la teoría sobre la que giró nuestra conversación. Siendo alguien importante dentro de la industria petrolera venezolana, su opinión me convenció bastante y luego "asocié" muchas cosas que he podido estudiar a lo largo de mi vida. Por ejemplo, puedes explicarme de dónde sacaron el Petróleo, tanto Alemania y Japón, en el último año de la II WW... Y te recuerdo -quizás, no lo sepas...- que la TERCERA Bomba Atómica americana se lanzó contra una refinería japonesa ya finalizando la guerra. SI, fueron TRES las Bombas...

- The Oil Crash: La TeorÃ­a AbiÃ³tica del Origen del PetrÃ³leo

Y cuando leas el siguiente estudio podrás comprobar que el Petróleo -siendo importante- NO ha sido tan fundamental en el desarrollo de la civilización humana. Existen otros factores MUCHO MÁS IMPORTANTES y que se detallan...

- Gerry Marten | Ecología Humana: Conceptos Básicos para el Desarrollo Sustentable - La Población Humana

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (27 Ene 2015)

Aqui tienes el petroleo aleman en la II WW

Petróleo en Alemania: Exordio - Segunda Guerra Mundial 1939-1945


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Hace ya bastantes años que me leí ese libro y que está bien, pero la respuesta a mí pregunta son los Comustibles Sintéticos y sobre esto hay estudios muy interesantes. En fin, tanto en este tema como en otros muy relevantes, hubo una clara transferencia de "tecnología" a los EE.UU. y también a Rusia.

En cualquier caso, te "mejoro" el artículo aportado...

- combustibles sinteticos alemanes en la 2da guerra - Taringa!

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Paketazo: Los caminos de la castuza son impredecibles, me baso en una frase que más o menos iba así: "El día en que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres se quedarán sin culo".
> 
> Saludos



S,admite el símil eskatológiko, pero wenista en exzeso , perdon'usté k le diga ...Esa sentenzia tendrá dékadas, de kuando la fiskal fíverrr no estaba en los niveles de sangría aktual...

Hoy , los pobres nazerían kon 4 ojetes vía hinjiniería genétika, kuentakilómetros en kada uno...y 4 kilos de alfalfa kadukada de Monsanto US korp. k tragarse al día por dekreto.

Y enzima habría k awantar al presi-kastuzo de turno en los massmierda fardando del hito sosiá de haber inkorporáo la nutrizión universal al estado del bienestar de sus kompatriotas , kon un par... :


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Bueno, ya "sospechábamos" que el BNS estaba haciendo de las suyas...

- Suiza se asusta: intervendrá el franco "si es necesario" - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (27 Ene 2015)

Que el petróleo pueda ser fabricado a partir de otros combustibles (con grandes pérdidas energéticas en el proceso, todo hay que decirlo) no cambia el hecho de que la sociedad actual es absolútamente dependiente del petróleo barato e insostenible sin su concurso. No hay que engañar a la gente. A día de hoy no hay fuentes alternativas de energía primaria que puedan sostener el castillo de naipes. El mundo se ha apalancado sobre el petróleo y ahora toca pagar la cuenta. Sin petróleo barato tendremos un brutal decrecimiento, sí o sí, que, por cierto, ya empezó hace años, y está siendo enmascarado mediante el endeudamiento masivo a nivel mundial.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2015)

Y vamos a dejar una noticia "metalera" y que trata sobre la apreciación del Oro en relación a las principales monedas. Relevante lo que comenta sobre una posible QE en Canadá y Australia... para aquellos que estamos estudiando "alternativas" en las divisas.

- Gold spike in major currencies a remarkable start to 2015 | USAGOLD Blog

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV9-wTyogtw

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/376927-y-alemania-endoso-deuda-14.html

para pasar un "buen" rato.


----------



## timi (28 Ene 2015)

dejo esto,,,

Petroleum Truth Report: Tight Oil Production Will Fade Quickly: The Truth About Rig Counts


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2015)

Los 1.300 en el ORO impiden la continuaciÃ³n de los largos.

Más o menos lo dicho por aquí. 

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo unos interesantes artículo...

- La crisis ha costado a las familias 53.531 millones, un 10% de sus rentas - Noticias de Economía

- Por qué la debacle del euro puede dinamitar a China - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Los 1.300 en el ORO impiden la continuaciÃ³n de los largos.
> 
> Más o menos lo dicho por aquí.
> 
> Buen día a todos.



Yo voy largo desde muy abajo y no me pienso salir. :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo voy largo desde muy abajo y no me pienso salir. :fiufiu:



El oro no pierde ni gana valor, es oro y será siempre oro...lo que se devalúa con el paso del tiempo es el dinero fiat.

¿Cuántas monedas y billetes han aparecido y desaparecido desde el tiempo de los egipcios por ejemplo que no eran de oro ni plata?

Recordad no hace tanto los billetes de 10.000 Pts. eran lo máximo si tenías uno en la cartera, y hoy años después de su desaparición, con 60 € apenas te compras un par de zapatos.

Sin embargo, el oro expoliado de las tumbas de los faraones es probable que todavía esté fundido en alguna de las monedas de inversión que siguen y seguirán siendo oro pase lo que pase.

Yo tampoco vendo, es más, en febrero otro pedacito de oro para la colección.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, ya "sospechábamos" que el BNS estaba haciendo de las suyas...
> 
> - Suiza se asusta: intervendrá el franco "si es necesario" - Noticias de Inversión
> 
> Saludos.



Ya están empezando a bajarse los pantalones...supongo que les deben estar presionando/amenazando para que vuelvan a la fila...:


----------



## nekcab (28 Ene 2015)

Como ya adelantaban nuestros memorables conforeros, el que ha llegado tarde que no tenga tampoco prisa:





que podrían acabar con un menú de pan con buenas tortas...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: La verdad, es que ya llevamos más de un año con muchas "movidas" en las divisas. SÍ, que el movimiento efectuado por el BNS en el "desanclaje" del CHF sorprendió a casi todo el mundo... bueno, menos a unos "cuantos". Si quieres que te diga la verdad ya no me sorprende nada que proceda de un Banco Central. Es más, lo están haciendo tan "bien" que me permite "moverme" con cierta flexibilidad en lo que respecta a mi ahorro/inversión.

# nekcab: Ya sabes que paketazo, al igual que yo, pensamos que puede ser interesante una cierta corrección, ya que la última subida ha sido muy vertical, pero vamos creo que la tendencia de fondo sigue siendo alcista, aunque sobre AT mejor paketazo que yo... entre otras cosas porque NO creo en él.

Y ahora voy a dejar un artículo que va en la línea con los debates que, de tanto en tanto, dedicamos a la posible "plastificación" del dinero o del "dinero electrónico", total son lo MISMO en cuanto al fin que persiguen. NO, no son "paranoias" nuestras...

- BILL GATES QUIERE UTILIZAR EL TERCER MUNDO COMO CAMPO DE PRUEBAS PARA NUESTRA FUTURA ESCLAVITUD | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Más afectados por los "daños colaterales" dejados por el CHF...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Swiss Franc Yield Curve Negative for 12 Years; Bond Crash - Austrian Bank Raiffeisen; Another One Bites the Dust

Sobre las mineras del Oro y de la Plata...

- Gold and Silver Stocks Investing Basics :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ene 2015)

Primer semestre de 2015 - PetrÃ³leo, Oriente Medio, Charlie Hebdoâ€¦ Ãºltimos tests de resiliencia del â€œmodeloâ€ occidental: suicidio o adaptaciÃ³n | GEAB


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2015)

A raíz de lo que comenta *Fernando* sobre el dinero electrónico, entiendo que hoy en día parece una utopía absurda y lejana, sin embargo estoy convencido al 95% de que los que vivamos 30 años más, veremos desaparecer el papel moneda para las transacciones, no tengo dudas. 

Es el mayor de los males que nos pueden acechar a la hora de poner en riesgo nuestro patrimonio, y no por que no esté bien cara evitar blanqueo de capitales etc. (será la excusa)... si no que le otorga al estado y a la banca nuestro destino y poder absoluto sobre nosotros..

El poder de despojarnos de todo a un clic de ratón. Hoy en día pensad que si hacienda comete un error, que los comete y muchos, lo primero que hace es dar notificación de embargo (cuentas, bienes, salarios...) Pues extrapolad eso a dentro de 30 años...un clic y eres insolvente tras haber trabajado duro toda tu vida, y ahora defiéndete y demuestra que fue un error sin dinero para un buen abogado...

Me da bastante pánico este tema, ya os dije que hace unas semanas hice un ingreso de poco más de 150€ creo recordar, y solo me faltó dejar la huella dactilar y mi ADN, luego me explicaron que a partir del 2020 quieren el 100% de las transacciones bancarias controladas con nombre y apellidos, hora, cantidad, motivo...¿os parece normal?...joder una cosa es ingresar 1.000€, pero otra cosa es pagarle al panadero 15€ a la semana.

Es mi dinero, lo he ganado yo, pero no lo sentiremos nuestro...es algo parecido a poseer un inmueble, lo pagas, lo escrituras, liquidas los impuestos, pagas cada año el IBI, te encargas de sus deterioros, pero llegado el día hay que expropiarlo y ya no es tuyo, podrás ir a Marte a protestar, pero el bien común te lo expropiará, y te lo pagará como considere oportuno, y cuando consideren oportuno...realmente muy pocas cosas son nuestras si lo pensáis detenidamente.

¿y si termina sucediendo algo así con el dinero?...la cosa va mal, vamos a convertir 100.000€ de vuestros depósitos electrónicos en 50.000€ para mejorar el país, pues hay que sacrificarse por él.

Repito, esto a día de hoy parece lejano, pero ¿pensad a cuantos os pagan la nómina en efectivo?, ¿o cuantos pagáis la compra de la semana en metálico?...¿o cuantos compráis oro a cambio de billetes, y no pagáis a través de una transferencia bancaria?...ya ha empezado y no va a parar.

Reflexionad y obrad en consecuencia...si es que se puede hacer algo al respecto.


----------



## chema1970 (28 Ene 2015)

Para el dni solo efectivo, el dentista solo efectivo, tengo un eBook pero no creo q se acaben los libros en papel, no obstante parece q quieren implantarlo, pero tendrán q sacar algo anónimo, porque si no estamos jodidos, vuelta a la esclavitud...


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> A raíz de lo que comenta *Fernando* sobre el dinero electrónico, entiendo que hoy en día parece una utopía absurda y lejana, sin embargo estoy convencido al 95% de que los que vivamos 30 años más, veremos desaparecer el papel moneda para las transacciones, no tengo dudas.
> 
> Es el mayor de los males que nos pueden acechar a la hora de poner en riesgo nuestro patrimonio, y no por que no esté bien cara evitar blanqueo de capitales etc. (será la excusa)... si no que le otorga al estado y a la banca nuestro destino y poder absoluto sobre nosotros..
> 
> ...



Tranquilo,siempre nos quedará el oro...


----------



## nekcab (28 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "....
> hace unas semanas hice un ingreso de poco más de 150€ creo recordar, y solo me faltó dejar la huella dactilar y mi ADN, luego me explicaron que a partir del 2020 quieren el 100% de las transacciones bancarias controladas con nombre y apellidos, hora, cantidad, *motivo*...¿os parece normal?.."



Ahora me has pegado tu "virus": ¿en serio te pidieron un "motivo" para hacer el ingreso de 150 pavos de mierda? (q sí, q cuesta sudor obtenerlo... pero no son los 3000€ donde salta la alarma en Hacienda cuando se efectúan ingresos en metálico). Si ya esas cantidades son sospechosas, mal nos va ir...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ene 2015)

No os preocupéis por el tema del dinero. Pendad así: si hay corrupción, y ellos tienen cómo escapar. Nosotros también. Además... en treinta años.... El colapso ya habrá más que sucedido


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Ahora me has pegado tu "virus": ¿en serio te pidieron un "motivo" para hacer el ingreso de 150 pavos de mierda? (q sí, q cuesta sudor obtenerlo... pero no son los 3000€ donde salta la alarma en Hacienda cuando se efectúan ingresos en metálico). Si ya esas cantidades son sospechosas, mal nos va ir...



Hoy mismo tuve que ingresar 1400€ de unas nóminas en el Santander, dónde tengo cuenta, y como siempre me pidieron el DNI para fotocopiar y entregar a hacienda. Cada mes igual, y cada mes me dicen lo mismo, ingresos de más de 1000€, antes eran 3000€ (al principio), luego lo bajaron a 2400€ creo recordar, y ahora 1000€...y no le deis vueltas es lo que hay.

Lo de los 150€ fue en La Caixa, no tengo cuenta y era para pagar unas cosas compradas en la red, me fotocopiaron el DNI, y le dije que lo del DNI era a partir de 1000€, que los 150€ los había gastado mi mujer y no yo, yo solo pagaba...pero como quién escucha llover...tengo mi DNI más fotocopiado que el temario de Derecho Civil por los funcionarios de prisiones.

*karlilatúnya* a ver a quién le vendes el oro cuando tengas que justificar ese ingreso en un futuro en tu cuenta...y te diga hacienda...:

- Señor, Vd. ha obtenido unas plusvalías muy jugosas con la venta de ese oro, nosotros queremos nuestro 40% de las mismas, y como no pague, le anulamos la vida a un clic de ratón.


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy mismo tuve que ingresar 1400€ de unas nóminas en el Santander, dónde tengo cuenta, y como siempre me pidieron el DNI para fotocopiar y entregar a hacienda. Cada mes igual, y cada mes me dicen lo mismo, ingresos de más de 1000€, antes eran 3000€ (al principio), luego lo bajaron a 2400€ creo recordar, y ahora 1000€...y no le deis vueltas es lo que hay.
> 
> Lo de los 150€ fue en La Caixa, no tengo cuenta y era para pagar unas cosas compradas en la red, me fotocopiaron el DNI, y le dije que lo del DNI era a partir de 1000€, que los 150€ los había gastado mi mujer y no yo, yo solo pagaba...pero como quién escucha llover...tengo mi DNI más fotocopiado que el temario de Derecho Civil por los funcionarios de prisiones.
> 
> ...



TRUEQUE:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, podéis pensar lo que queráis, pero me parece que todos los que andamos por aquí acabaremos viendo un mayor control del que ya existe sobre nuestro dinero. paketazo suele hacer "reflexiones" muy atinadas y lo que comenta no es ninguna tontería... como se nota que los mercados lo han hecho "resabiado".

A nivel bancario existe un control más riguroso de lo que os podéis imaginar y los "chivatazos" a Hacienda son continuos... Así que andar muy al tanto en las retiradas como en los ingresos en efectivo. Evidentemente, todavía existen entidades donde el cliente tiene el "sello" de preferente y a éste se le facilitan mucho las cosas, pero vamos que NO es lo más común.

# karlilatúnya: El "trueque" en un férreo Sistema del tipo "Orwell" sería casi imposible en Occidente y más allá... por ejemplo, en el "faro" de algunos "metaleros": China. Y en Rusia ya lo es... Por eso mismo, según me han comentado, los rusos "pobres" -la gente "normal"- están posicionados en la Plata.

En cualquier caso, tampoco creo que esa situación REPRESIVA perdurase en el tiempo... Mira, todo proceso revolucionario se fundamenta en ideales pacíficos, pero la Historia es violenta...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 23:14 ----------

Aviso a navegantes... y en esta ocasión, especialmente, para Alemania.

- Alemania no cubre su emisión de deuda - Noticias de Inversión

Muy interesante...

- The Age Of Intervention Continues | Silver Phoenix


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Ene 2015)

Harvey Organ: Something Sinister Happening Behind the Scenes in COMEX Gold! | SilverDoctors.com
Traigo ese enlace de Harvey Organ, gracias Parri. 
Quería que pusieseis el ojo sobre él, porque parece que Harvey ha detectado algo inusual.
En los comentarios de ese artículo, me he encontrado esto.
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-27/nyse-invokes-rule-48-pre-empt-selling-panic

Parece que la New York Stock Exchange invocó la regla 48, que parece ser que tiene que ver con la extrema volatilidad en los mercados. Eso fue ayer martes. 

Buenas noches, saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Ene 2015)

Hola Paketazo,
Pienso exactamente como tú, dentro de unos años el papel desaparecerá y encima el rebaño aplaudirá hasta con las orejas, como si fuese un gran conquista de los derechos o algo parecido. Yo de momento intento hacer todas mis compras en efectivo y tod@s deberíamos hacer lo mismo.

Hace solo unos minutos estaba viendo un billete en el que ponía:
"El Banco de España pagará al portador 1000 pesetas".
Tengo a mi lado un billete y tiene escrito:
"20 Euros".
Antes el dinero era algo, una promesa de pago hoy en día es solo un concepto.

Si en nuestra cuenta bancaria pusiera que tenemos ahorradas 2.000 manzanas y el banco hiciera default, 20 años después recordaríamos lo que significan 2.000 manzanas. Dentro de unos años cuando con un clic de ratón nos roben el fruto de nuestro trabajo en Euros, seremos incapaces de cuantificar la magnitud del daño, porque el dinero cambia su medida a cada año que pasa.
Cada día estoy más convencido de que vivimos en Matrix, mire donde mire solo veo soldados/esclavos del sistema, gente a la que le están recortando sus derechos mas fundamentales y que no solo son incapaces de ver al carnicero delante de ellos degollando a sus iguales, si no que cuando les expones la solución te insultan, te ignoran o te tratan de loco...
Como dijo George Orwell:
""En tiempos de engaño universal, decir la verdad se convierte en un acto revolucionario".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Hola, Crisis Warrior: Excelente comentario, pero hay que entender que, al menos en nuestro país, la mayor parte de la gente anda "desorientada", aparte de que son muchos los años en que se ha propiciado el "borreguismo"... Dejo un interesante enlace en línea sobre lo que comentas y para que más de uno "reflexione" cuando desde aquí decimos que somos partidarios de que la gente tenga "opinión" PROPIA...

- El borreguismo social y la falta de pensamiento propio, vistos por experimentos científicos. (1 de 2) @ ElOtroLado.net Off-Topic Miscelánea

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## conde84 (29 Ene 2015)

Como queramos vender el oro o la plata,al final habra que envia las monedas por correo,y el dinero que nos den que nos lo manden tambien por correo asegurado,asi no se entera ni dios del tema.


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2015)

si esto sigue así , se crearan monedas locales , y el trueque se impondrá cada día mas , de hecho ya se están creando alternativas como los bancos de tiempo . 
yo ingrese hace 2 meses 2000 y ni mu , y saque también una cantidad importante y poca cosa comentaron....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2015)

Lo ideal sería no usar las divisas de papel ni los bancos para nada. Si todo el mundo hiciera eso sí que se le haría mucho daño al sistema. :fiufiu:


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 Ene 2015)

El oro y la plata son el único dinero de verdad,teniendolo claro,no puede pasar nada,y ellos (tontos no son)lo saben,y también saben que si quitan el fiat físico el pueblo reinventará el trueque y el pago mediante oro y plata,es decir entre billetes de verdad y calderilla de verdad,solo por eso se están conteniendo.
Lo que tenemos que hacer es,empezando por todos nosotros(burbujeros de este hilo)destruir las tarjetas y funcionar solo con efectivo,es lo que mas daño les hace...y por supuesto propagarlo,de manera que la gente se entere y cambie el chip ahora que estamos a tiempo.Con suerte se dan cuenta que el dinero solo en apuntes no nos gusta y abandonan la idea,si no ya sabemos lo dicho:sacamos el dinero de verdadienso:
Un saludo y buen dia.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Bonista listo, bonista tonto - Blogs de Perlas de Kike

- ¿Deflación es vender al mismo precio algo con menor peso? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## memoria y pensamiento (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *karlilatúnya* a ver a quién le vendes el oro cuando tengas que justificar ese ingreso en un futuro en tu cuenta...y te diga hacienda...



No habrá que vender el oro, se aceptará a cambio de bienes y servicios si pasar por los bancos.

Si el control llega a tales extremos no me cabe duda de que el mercado redescubrirá los metales preciosos como medio de pago.

---

Por cierto, la legislación española (y de otros paises) permite especificar el medio de pago en los contratos y puede ser en especie. De este modo se pueden vender viviendas a cambio de oro, por ejemplo.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ene 2015)

Esta noticia fue publicada hace un par de anyos.

Cuantos habran como el?

(no tengo acentos en mi teclado, lo siento)

Fuente: Fox News.
Publicada: 17 septiembre 2012

_A Carson City, Nev., recluse whose body was found in his home at least a month after he died left only $200 in his bank account.

But as Walter Samaszko Jr.'s house was being cleared for sale, officials made a surprise discovery: gold bars and coins valued at $7 million.

"Nobody had any clue he was hoarding the gold," Carson City Clerk-Recorder Alan Glover told the Las Vegas Sun, adding it was found stored in boxes in the house and garage.

The 69-year-old Samaszko was found dead in his home in late June after neighbors called authorities. He had been dead of heart problems for at least a month, according to the coroner.

He had lived in the house since the 1960s, and his mother lived with him until her death in 1992.

He left no will and had no apparent close relatives. But using a list of those who attended the mother's funeral, Glover's office tracked down Arlene Magdanz, a first cousin in San Rafael, Calif., the Sun reported.

A recording said her phone number had been disconnected.

"Our goal is to get the most money for the heir," Glover said.

The gold coins had been minted as early as the 1840s in such countries as Mexico, England, Austria and South Africa, he said.

Based on just the weight of the gold alone, Glover estimates their worth at $7 million. Because some of the coins appear to be collector's items, the value could go much higher, he said.

Neighbors told authorities they knew little about Samaszko other than he was quiet and not a problem.

Samaszko was "anti-government," Carson City's Nevada Appeal reported, and a few conspiracy theory books were found in the home along with several guns.

"He never went to a doctor," Glover told the newspaper. "He was obsessed with getting diseases from shots."

Samaszko also had stock accounts of more than $165,000 and another $12,000 in cash at the house.

Glover said he wants to start selling off the gold as soon as possible. The IRS wants a share of the total, he said, and the case is relatively simple other than the agency's involvement.

"At least you don't have 12 relatives fighting," Glover told the Appeal._

Saludos a todos

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 11:23 ----------

Hola,

os dejo este interesante articulo. Parece que Holanda y Rusia han estado bastante activas comprando oro durante el mes de diciembre. Aunque sean datos oficiales (algunos bancos centrales pueden tener mas de lo que dicen), puede servir como termometro de lo que estamos viviendo.

Resalto este comentario:

_It would appear the Dutch central bank has greater concerns than public confidence and may be actively preparing for the fall out from the ECB’s QE programme – a programme to which they were opposed – and or a default by Greece, Spain, Portugal or Italy._

Currency Wars – Russia and Netherlands Central Banks Buy 30.34 Tonnes Gold In December


Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

O recupera el Gold 1170 en cierres o puede buscar el apoyo inferior:

Ved la diferencia en diario y semanal.

Visionado de foto

Visionado de foto

En semanal está peligrosillo.


----------



## sukumvir (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> O recupera el Gold 1170 en cierres o puede buscar el apoyo inferior:
> 
> Ved la diferencia en diario y semanal.
> 
> ...



Creo que el rally estacionario del anyo nuevo Chino ya lo hemos visto antes de lo que era usual en otros anyos.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> O recupera el Gold 1170 en cierres o puede buscar el apoyo inferior:
> 
> Ved la diferencia en diario y semanal.
> 
> ...



Onvre de poka fé !!! 

De kualkier modo, las medias de 50 y 200 siguen azerkándose : las últimas referenzias, altas o bajas, son komunes...pero la de 200 sustituye kon ellas medias diarias superiores , de fin de verano, mientras la de 50 sustituye medias diarias inferiores a las k inkorpora día a día...kon lo k las medias, suban o bajen, estretxan siempre diferenzias. Un par de días alzistas vendrían de lujo,eso sí.

Interesantes zierres de hoy y mañana. Por zierto, hoy Tsipras "llega" a Bruselas. Ambos faktores pueden dezir bastante.

Palomitax.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Onvre de poka fé !!!
> 
> De kualkier modo, las medias de 50 y 200 siguen azerkándose : las últimas referenzias, altas o bajas, son komunes...pero la de 200 sustituye kon ellas medias diarias superiores , de fin de verano, mientras la de 50 sustituye medias diarias inferiores a las k inkorpora día a día...kon lo k las medias, suban o bajen, estretxan siempre diferenzias. Un par de días alzistas vendrían de lujo,eso sí.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: ¿No será que tú eres un hombre de mucha "FE"?:no:

La verdad, esseri, es que no me gusta la figura que está haciendo el Oro y mucho menos la Plata... Yo no descarto ver niveles más abajo a corto plazo, pero bueno este año va a ser muy "movido" y habrán múltiples ocasiones para perforar sobradamente esos $1300 en el Oro...:rolleye:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 15:14 ----------

Suma y sigue...

- Singapur relaja política monetaria como noveno país este mes


----------



## SOY (29 Ene 2015)

Que no se ofenda nadie pero creo que el análisis técnico con el oro y la plata es una completa perdida de tiempo. El precio de ambos metales preciosos puede hacer *cualquier cosa, en cualquier momento*. Siento desilusionar a más de uno, pero así son las cosas. Ambos mercados están absolútamente manipulados. El análisis fundamental es lo único en lo que merece la pena gastar el tiempo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Que no se ofenda nadie pero creo que el análisis técnico con el oro y la plata es una completa perdida de tiempo. El precio de ambos metales preciosos puede hacer *cualquier cosa, en cualquier momento*. Siento desilusionar a más de uno, pero así son las cosas. Ambos mercados están absolútamente manipulados. El análisis fundamental es lo único en lo que merece la pena gastar el tiempo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



No te puedo quitar razón, no obstante piensa que puedes comprar algo cuando está el lo alto de un ciclo o en la parte baja de ese ciclo.

El análisis técnico, lejos de ser perfecto, te deja intuir algunas cosas como una sobre compra/venta, volumen de acumulación (no es lo mismo que suba el oro con 1.000.000$ que con 100.000.000$), precios a los que aparece/desaparece oferta/demanda, etc.

Bien es cierto que a nivel fundamental hablamos de oro, y no de humo. Pero siempre hay un pero.

Por ejemplo, hace 100 años, las perlas salvajes eran muy valoradas, luego aparecieron las perlas cultivadas que se perfeccionaron hasta grados increíbles, y comenzaron a ser casi tan válidas como las salvajes y su precio cambió.

Ahora hace unos años, se están haciendo diamantes sintéticos con un nivel de perfección "acojonante", todavía son caros, pero quizá si mejoran la técnica en 10 años sean más asequibles y bajen el precio de los diamantes naturales.

El oro, por todos es sabido que a nivel físico se basa en la fusión de átomos más ligeros mediante presión/temperatura...hoy es inviable, puede que en 100 años no, con lo que el oro será un metal valioso, pero producible en serie.

Con esto solo te digo que lo fundamental no lo es tanto, y lo técnico tampoco...a veces una corazonada vale más que todo lo que miles de hombres podamos escribir al respecto.

Un saludo, el oro manteniendo los 1270$ a ver por cuanto.

*para los del Nasdaq y las bios*

Mirad hoy APPY daban por hecho que su test para detectar la apendicitis sería miel sobre hojuelas para la FDA, pues echadle un vistazo. La sigo desde hace 3 años, y era poco plausible que pasara esto, pero...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Hola, SOY: La mayoría de los que andan por aquí son FUNDAMENTALISTAS en relación a los MPs. Yo tampoco creo en el AT, pero SI que puede servir para optimizar las entradas y si encima tenemos a alguien bueno en ello, como es el caso de paketazo, "miel sobre hojuelas"... Además, es un tío que suele ir bastante atinado en cuanto a sus análisis y es tan simple como repasar sus comentarios... Aquí solemos colocar de tanto en tanto diferentes AT de expertos internacionales y, por lo que yo tengo visto hasta ahora, paketazo ha estado a un nivel muy sobresaliente con respecto a ellos.

Al César lo que es del César...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: ¿No será que tú eres un hombre de mucha "FE"?:no:



No. Sólo kon k soy hombre de mutxa koña.



SOY dijo:


> Que no se ofenda nadie pero creo que el análisis técnico con el oro y la plata es una completa perdida de tiempo. El precio de ambos metales preciosos puede hacer *cualquier cosa, en cualquier momento*. Siento desilusionar a más de uno, pero así son las cosas. Ambos mercados están absolútamente manipulados. El análisis fundamental es lo único en lo que merece la pena gastar el tiempo
> .



Kon todo manoseado, no hay análisis seguro. Sentido komún y wenos alimentos, a mi juizio.

Eso sí, pese a k todo sea suszeptible de "magreo", kon los indikadores de kara, mejor. Por si akaso y tal.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> No. Sólo kon k soy hombre de mutxa koña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Discrepo...hay alimentos muy buenos:

Desiré Cordero se convierte en la nueva Miss España - Noticias de Noticias


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

Hostiax...no haga daño, onvre. :8:

De kualkier modo , kon semejantes líneas azules, pa'mí lo extraño es tanto bajista suelto ,mirusté. Y de fundamentales, mejor ni hablar.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El borreguismo social y la falta de pensamiento propio, vistos por experimentos científicos. (1 de 2) @ ElOtroLado.net Off-Topic Miscelánea



No conocía el experimento del ascensor, la verdad es que ha sido muy instructivo y me ha divertido bastante, esta clase de cosas demuestra lo racionales que somos en realidad......

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> No conocía el experimento del ascensor, la verdad es que ha sido muy instructivo y me ha divertido bastante, esta clase de cosas demuestra lo racionales que somos en realidad......
> 
> Saludos.



Un profesor de marketing que recuerdo vagamente nos dijo en una clase:

Si lográis que 4 famosos a nivel internacional salgan en los medios fumando boñiga de cabra de los andes, prepararos para conseguir franquiciar esa "mierda", pues el primero que lo logre se hará de oro.

No sé si se hizo el experimento, pero cosas peores vemos a diario en los medios.

Un saludo


----------



## SOY (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Con esto solo te digo que lo fundamental no lo es tanto, y lo técnico tampoco...a veces una corazonada vale más que todo lo que miles de hombres podamos escribir al respecto.



Estaría de acuerdo contigo si no estuvieramos hablando de mercados manipulados. En tal caso el análisis técnico si tendría algún sentido porque estaría basado en algo, hasta cierto punto potencialmente predecible, y no en la mera aleatoridad aplicada por el manipulador de turno. Pero ese no es el caso del oro y la plata. Ambos precios están manipulados y hay muchos indicios de ello. 

Con el análisis técnico no dudo que puedas acertar de vez en cuando, e incluso bastantes veces, pero, a la larga, perderás. ¿Por qué?, porque estás apostando en un juego amañado. Que a veces te parezca que no lo está porque sigue ciertos patrones, no cambia el hecho de que está trucado. Pero bueno que si te va bien me alegro, exáctamente igual que me alegro cuando a alguien le toca la lotería. No se donde leí que el análisis técnico es como intentar predecir el rumbo de un barco basándote en la estela que va dejando. 

Por otro lado, creo que la probabilidad de que el oro deje de ser tan valioso es extremadamente baja (análisis fundamental) y, en todo caso, astronómicamente más pequeña que la probabilidad de que su precio pueda hacer mil y una peripecias imprevistas por cualquier análisis técnico. 



paketazo dijo:


> Hola, SOY: La mayoría de los que andan por aquí son FUNDAMENTALISTAS en relación a los MPs. Yo tampoco creo en el AT, pero SI que puede servir para optimizar las entradas y si encima tenemos a alguien bueno en ello, como es el caso de paketazo, "miel sobre hojuelas"... Además, es un tío que suele ir bastante atinado en cuanto a sus análisis y es tan simple como repasar sus comentarios... Aquí solemos colocar de tanto en tanto diferentes AT de expertos internacionales y, por lo que yo tengo visto hasta ahora, paketazo ha estado a un nivel muy sobresaliente con respecto a ellos.
> 
> Al César lo que es del César...



No dudo que pueda acertar, incluso muchas veces. Es lo mismo que cuando alguien me dice que es un experto jugador de poker. Le digo que me alegro por él, pero por dentro estoy pensado que lo va a perder todo como no lo deje.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Estaría de acuerdo contigo si no estuvieramos hablando de mercados manipulados. En tal caso el análisis técnico si tendría algún sentido porque estaría basado en algo, hasta cierto punto potencialmente predecible, y no en la mera aleatoridad aplicada por el manipulador de turno. Pero ese no es el caso del oro y la plata. Ambos precios están manipulados y hay muchos indicios de ello.
> 
> Con el análisis técnico no dudo que puedas acertar de vez en cuando, e incluso bastantes veces, pero, a la larga, perderás. ¿Por qué?, porque estás apostando en un juego amañado. Que a veces te parezca que no lo está porque sigue ciertos patrones, no cambia el hecho de que está trucado. Pero bueno que si te va bien me alegro, exáctamente igual que me alegro cuando a alguien le toca la lotería. No se donde leí que el análisis técnico es como intentar predecir el rumbo de un barco basándote en la estela que va dejando.
> 
> ...



Tu valoración es aceptable, sin embargo que me dirías si el oro en los próximos 40 años se mueve entre 300$ y 600$ y tu vas cargado de oro comprado por encima de los 1000$.

¿puede suceder eso?

¿Puede irse el petróleo a los 20$?

Si tu compas oro, lo has comprado , o lo piensas comprar, estás entrando del mismo modo en un mercado manipulado.

¿Quién manipula ese mercado/s?

Los hombres

¿Son predecibles los hombres?

Para muestra el video del ascensor que ha colgado el compañero.

La astucia es mesurable en los hombres, al igual que la estupidez, la clave de acercarse a uno u otro extremo, pienso que se basa en la observación, y sobre todo en la paciencia.

¿si me ha ido bien o mal a lo largo de mi vida en los mercados?

Ya os he dicho que si volviera atrás, cambiaría todo lo que he aprendido (si es que he aprendido algo), por la tranquilidad, horas de sueño, y sobre todo salud que perdí como pago por ello.

*SOY*, deseo, espero y quiero que todos podamos como poco quedarnos como estamos, y nunca peor, para eso andamos por aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## sukumvir (29 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Que no se ofenda nadie pero creo que el análisis técnico con el oro y la plata es una completa perdida de tiempo. El precio de ambos metales preciosos puede hacer *cualquier cosa, en cualquier momento*. Siento desilusionar a más de uno, pero así son las cosas. Ambos mercados están absolútamente manipulados. El análisis fundamental es lo único en lo que merece la pena gastar el tiempo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo... pero incluso los manipuladores necesitan un barometro que les indique cuando y como entrar para fijar niveles de resistencia.... supongo!

Luego tienes a protoortodoxos como Mike Malloney que dicen cosas como que el petroleo bajara y el oro subira a la vez, pero aun no le he oido dar una explicacion de por que sucedera asi. La impresion que tengo es que alguien le va apuntando cosas y este alguien algun dia decidira utilizar el oro como arma contra el dolar. Poco a poco se va posicionando un 11s financiero contra el dinero fiat... como el joker en batman quemando fajos de dolares.

Por lo que incluso se podria decir que desde un punto fundamental tampoco sabemos aun que sera y como sera el momento de la subida. Yo apuesto por varias burbujas estallando a la vez en distintas partes del planeta con una subida del oro de un dia a otro. Esta vez no sera un unico lehman con un fin de semana por medio con mercados cerrados.


----------



## SOY (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tu valoración es aceptable, sin embargo que me dirías si el oro en los próximos 40 años se mueve entre 300$ y 600$ y tu vas cargado de oro comprado por encima de los 1000$.
> 
> ¿puede suceder eso?



Por supuesto que puede pasar. No es imposible. Y si sucede, y los dólares no han triplicado, por lo menos, su valor en esos 40 años pues la habré cagado pero bien y mejor me podría haber estado callado. Pero, seamos realistas... esa suposición es muy poco probable, si nos basamos en los hechos actuales que es lo único que tenemos para poder predecir el futuro. 

Estaremos de acuerdo que, a la hora de apostar, las probabilidades lo son todo, y si estás en un mercado manipulado (y me refiero a comprar oro de papel, *paper gold*) el cálculo de probabilidades sobre la evolución del precio se vuelve una tarea imposible, además de que debes correr con el riesgo de tener oro de papel y no oro físico, el coste de las comisiones, el riesgo de que el sistema de órdenes no funcione correctamente (por ejemplo stop-loss que no se cumplen), que el broker quiebre, y muchos más riesgos que muchas veces se pasan por alto pero que no son tan infrecuentes como pensamos, y que todos ellos vienen asociados al hecho fundamental de que estás especulando con el precio de algo virtual y eso lo haces, indiréctamente, a través de intermediarios. 

En resumen, si partimos de la base de que el precio del oro de papel es un proceso, más o menos aleatorio a causa de la manipulación del mercado, podemos inferir que cualquier opción tiene, más o menos, la misma probabilidad, y, por consiguiente, apostar en ese mercado se parece mucho a jugar a la lotería. 

El juego de comprar oro físico es otra historia. ¿Por qué?. *Primero, no corres con el riesgo de quedarte sin nada*, a menos que te lo roben, y creo que podemos estar de acuerdo en que ese supuesto es mucho menos probable que perder tu oro de papel, que, de entrada, no está en tus manos, generalmente nunca llegará a estarlo, y sólo existe como oro virtual en algún ordenador. *Segundo, hay mucho más oro de papel que oro físico* (análisis fundamental), por lo tanto, obtener papel en vez de oro por el mismo precio es cuanto menos para pensárselo dos veces. Piensa que tener oro físico en tus manos te convierte automáticamente en potencial ganador, es decir, si el mercado hace default (en el sentido de que acaba la manipulación del precio), lo cual no es demasiado improbable, tú serás uno de los que no se quedará sin silla cuando la música deje de sonar, pero no sólo eso, sino que el valor de tu oro se habrá multiplicado en proporción a la cantidad de oro de papel destruido en el default. *Tercero*, que depende de lo anterior, *el oro físico está muy infravalorado* (análisis fundamental). Se está vendiendo, sistemáticamente, mucho más oro de papel del que realmente puede entregarse en forma física (eso es un hecho), lo cual está deprimiendo su precio. Por, lo tanto, estás comprando barato, y esa anomalía es bastante probable que no pueda durar mucho más tiempo. 

Me parece que la diferencia entre comprar oro de papel y oro físico está muy clara, pero lo que sucede es que hemos perdido la perspectiva porque estamos acostumbrados a que las deudas se pagan... pero ese tiempo está llegando a su fin. ¿No creéis?.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

*SOY* después de dos décadas trotando por los mercados de medio mundo, ¿por qué motivo piensas que en último año he comenzado a comprar oro físico?

No me considero un experto en casi nada, soy uno más del montón, pero no hace falta ser un genio para saber que el dinero FIAT, no es más que un dudoso pagaré llegado el día fatídico.

Me he propuesto tener al menos un 25% de lo que poseo en oro, y no lo hago por mi, lo hago por mi familia, que al fin y al cabo, como supongo os pasará a vosotros, es el motivo de tratar de asegurar de algún modo "al pan nuestro de cada día", sin perecer en el intento.

En cuanto a que te roben el oro físico, estoy de acuerdo en que antes te lo dilapidan los "fenómenos" de traje y corbata que los albanokosovares y sus detectores de oro.

Un saludo, y en cuanto al oro cotizado, perdiendo el pequeño soporte de los 1270$ parece nos van a dar más oportunidades de comprar cerca de los 1200$

Sonriamos pues )


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

Tsipras niega el blokeo a Rusia. 

Vamos a ver kómo tira este hombre,pero por ahora, sentido komún y pragmatismo a kada paso. Y de motxilas, vamos hablando. Él, a sus líneas maestras y a sus tempos, sin desplantes...pero sin servilismos. Vamos viendo.

Por zierto, posteaba antes k hoy "iba" a Bruselas. El entrekomilláo respondía a k realmente Bruselas ha ido a Atenas. Es akojonante la artifizial indiferenzia internazional a 3 días de vértigo ( parando privatizaziones, homenajeando víktimas del nazismo alemán, dando protagonismo a las relaziones kon Rusia, negando autoridá a FMI y UE kon toda naturalidá...)

Palomitax.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

*Tercero, que depende de lo anterior, el oro físico está muy infravalorado (análisis fundamental). 

*

*Chúpate esa* por cierto gran nombre el que usas, no pienso que el oro se infravalore, en mi opinión, que puede diferir de la de SOY, lo que está sobrevalorado es el $.

Hicimos unos análisis basándonos en precios de los años 70s con el oro a 250$/Oz, y lo comparábamos con lo que se compraba en ese momento con 250$, lo trajimos a día de hoy, bueno al año 2008 creo que era. Y tras el aumento de la masa monetaria en $ (dilución del $ por emisión de papel), aplicando el efecto inflacionario, nos salía así a modo "bruto", que el oro debería rondar los 3500$/Oz para equipararse a la emisión de $, y a lo que se han revalorizado 250$ de los 70s.

Yo no tengo dudas de que si como se dice Canadá y otros países van a hacer una QE, el oro ganará valor, quizá no hoy ni mañana, pero si a medio plazo vista, 5/10 años.

Piensa en un solar por ejemplo en Barcelona hace 40 años, lo que valía, y lo que vale ahora...incluso con crisis de por medio, a largo plazo la lógica de lo que posee valor intrínseco se impone...y el oro posee mucho valor intrínseco.

Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (29 Ene 2015)

El oro, el petroleo, ambos caen a cuchillo .......

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 18:23 ----------

la plata ha perdido el 17, de largo


----------



## chema1970 (29 Ene 2015)

Mercados manipulados no, lo siguiente, plata -7%????


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Día "terrible" para los MPs... Y eso que antes de la caída de los mismos, tanto paketazo como yo, no lo veíamos NADA CLARO... paketazo por AT y yo porque me suelo fiar de mis "percepciones". La verdad, es que no me "desagrada", porque con paciencia posiblemente se abra una nueva "puerta" de entrada y vamos a ver si el Euro "acompaña" un poco... Hace escasos momentos, el Oro a $1258,80 y la Plata a $16,938... En fin, si me da tiempo, miraré a ver qué coño ha pasado, porque esta caída, y sobre todo en la Plata, vuelve a "resucitar" el acostumbrado tema de las "manipulaciones" y que estoy seguro de que han vuelto a hacer de las "suyas"...:no:

# SOY: Argumentas muy bien, aparte de defender tus postulados, pero la verdad estás en la MISMA ONDA que los que escribimos aquí. La única "diferencia" -si es que existe- es que algunos intentamos optimizar las "entradas" y es que la mayoría de los "metaleros" solemos promediar, puesto que comprar MPs NO es lo mismo que comprar cacahuetes. Simplemente, por una variable sumamente importante: el PRECIO...

# esseri: Ja,ja,ja... Ponte a "rezar" que hoy vas a necesitar mucha "FE" para superar el "trance"...

# Chúpate Esa: ¿Quieres un buen fundamental? El Oro rondaba los $35 cuando la abolición del Patrón Oro por la Administración Nixon en 1971... ¿Por qué tiene el precio actual? ¿Por qué se han devaluado tanto respecto a él TODAS las monedas fiduciarias?ienso:

El VALOR a largo plazo de cualquier Materia Prima va asociado a sus FUNDAMENTALES en cada momento, aunque existan momentos puntuales en que hayan "distorsiones" en los precios.:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ene 2015)

Hola, buenas noches.

Os dejo este articulo publicado hace tres horas en relacion a la caida del oro, que atribuyen a los datos de solicitudes de ayuda por desempleo en USA.

En resumen, o mas mentiras, o mas borreguismo.

Cae el oro tras los datos sobre solicitudes de ayudas por desempleo Por Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Me temo, JohnGalt, que ha tenido que ver mucho más el último informe de nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs... Os dejo un enlace al respecto.

- Goldman Sachs stays ultra-bearish on gold long term - Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2015)

No os comáis el tarro el oro cae por que han llegado a los 1305$ han reventado a los cortos, han entrado nuevos largos, y ahora a sacudir el árbol de nuevo y vuelta a empezar.

Mientras, el campo lleno de cadáveres, y los buitres aprovechándose de la carroña.

Es más sencillo que la prosa fácil compañeros.

Ahora ojo al 1250$, y sobre todo a la parte baja del canal de corto plazo 1205$ que puede que si se ponen, revienten ahí a todos los largos que han entrado en la bajada de hoy, y en la que quede para próximos días.

un saludo


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No os comáis el tarro el oro cae por que han llegado a los 1305$ han reventado a los cortos, han entrado nuevos largos, y ahora a sacudir el árbol de nuevo y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> Mientras, el campo lleno de cadáveres, y los buitres aprovechándose de la carroña.
> 
> ...




pues mis onzas no están ni cortas ni largas,,,, y no pienso tirarlas al canal ,,,,,
que baje el precio , que no le haré un feo,,,,,:fiufiu:


----------



## clapham (29 Ene 2015)

Hace 10 meses , en Marzo de 2014 dije aqui que el oro y la silver caerian por el prepucio , digo ...precipicio . Porque ...repito , porque ....
a nadie interesa que suba . Ni a Occidente , interesado en mantener la hegemonia del dolar , ni a los principales compradores ( Rusia , China , Turquia ) Ademas de eso , estamos en Deflacion . El cash es el rey .
La mayoria de las divsas mundiales estan cayendo frente al dolar , pues hay 9 trillones de dolares que vuelven a casa . Eso significa que el oro ( en moneda extranjera es mas caro ) lo cual hace que se compre menos . 
Se esta manteniendo un equilibrio tacito entre suministradores y compradores . Cuanto mas caro este el oro mas deuda usana venderan los principales compradores . Por tanto , subir el precio significaria condenar al bono usano . 
El petroleo ha caido un 50 % asi que disminuye el coste de extraccion . 
Ahora todo el mundo esta pendiente de que la FEd suba tipos . Es cierto que la deuda gusana subiria , pero seria una llamada a los capitales remolones ( 9 trillones ) para que vuelvan a bancos USA . Un dolar superfuerte significaria una caida del precio del oro en dolares , pero un aumento en terminos de moneda extranjera . 
No hay que volverse locos . El oro bajara . Aun no hay fundamentos alcistas 
Yo sigo comprando , eso si , espero a que baje de las 800 £ la onza


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Ja,ja,ja... Ponte a "rezar" que hoy vas a necesitar mucha "FE" para superar el "trance"...



Jojojo...Santo kagarro!!!...Ké enfermo estás !!! :XX:

La koña de antes, kuoteada y en la k te has entrometido , era eso, una koña.

No inventes fantasmas kon mala baba y reprime esas taras psikoemozionales ( k te konozko,bakalaoooo...y está múúú feoooo ) 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Jojojo...Santo kagarro!!!...Ké enfermo estás !!! :XX:
> 
> La koña de antes, kuoteada y en la k te has entrometido , era eso, una koña.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: Pues, SI, muy "sano" no ando), pero mejor que no entremos en "comparaciones":XX::XX:

Bueno, tampoco es necesario que "reces"), puedes "persignarte" o realizar aquellos toques en el pecho acompañados de: "por mi culpa, por mi culpa...":XX::XX: No te preocupes, todo pasa...:rolleye:

# paketazo: Me parece muy bien eso de soltar la "caballería" contra los largos, pero te aseguro que cuando Goldman Sachs o JP Morgan dicen "algo": el "pan sube"...:no:

Y dejo un buen artículo...

- Rebelion. Se

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: Pues, SI, muy "sano" no ando), pero mejor que no entremos en "comparaciones":XX::XX:



Perdon'usté !!! Eso lo dirá por mi kaballo,no ???  

Traigo un link del prinzipal, sin kontrastar la fuente, pero kapital , si es lo k pareze. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-alexis-tsipras-de-syriza-a-alemanes.html


Llevamos mes y piko jugando a 3 bandas , metal/fiatS ...a ver si a la flojera k pareze adoptar kon el dólar, nos responde el neurito klaudikando ante el ahorro palpable.

Saludox.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

# lamadama: "Las leyes inútiles debilitan a las necesarias." Montesquieu

# esseri: No he hablado del "arma de artillería"... Por cierto, a propósito de lo que has enlazado, entra en el artículo de Rebelión que he aportado.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2015)

Mi opinión sobre el oro sigue siendo la misma:
Por encima de 1250 largos.
Por debajo de 1250 cortos.
El oro no lo veréis ya nunca más barato que de 1000 usd por onza.
En cuanto la Fed insue la subida de tipos explotará hacia arriba, mientras taanto hará rangos por los niveles acostumbrados. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido de los mercados en casi 2 decadas es que cosas como estas: "El oro no lo veréis ya NUNCA más barato que de 1000 usd por onza." no se pueden decir.



Efectivamente, hay algo que en los mercados siempre debe estar presente y es que el NUNCA no existe...:cook: Yo, por ejemplo, tengo acciones de la que fue una multinacional puntera en su sector y que ya no cotiza...::

En cualquier caso, no creo que haya que tomar al "pie de la letra" el comentario de bankiero y tampoco sería "extraño" ese exceso de optimismo... Recuerdo hace muy pocos años, cuando la Plata andaba por las "alturas", y Francisco Llinares dijo algo parecido sobre que no se vería la Plata por debajo de los $28 y ya veis por dónde anda... Eso no quita para que Llinares siga siendo un gran analista.:Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (30 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Día "terrible" para los MPs...




No le deis muchas vueltas:
había algo de sobrecompra, ciertamente, pero lo importante es que es última semana de mes, toca vencimiento de futuros. Ayer jueves era "first notice day", etc.

Es lo de siempre: Se intenta acojonar a los que tengan pensado ejecutar la opción y ejercer la entrega de físico para que se lo piensen dos veces.

Y apuntándonos con el dedo nos recuerdan......:
"*Todavía puedo manipular el mercado cuando lo necesite y lo sabes*".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vuelvo sobre un tema que hemos tratado hace nada... Y ahora es Guillermo Barba quien ha escrito sobre ello y es que "Cuando el río suena, agua lleva"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El Estado policÃ­aco y la guerra contra el efectivo (I de II)

Al final del artículo, tenéis el enlace a la 2ª parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Ene 2015)

Espero y no moleste que en algunos casos haya borrado parte de los posts, pero me pareció conveniente para unirlos y transmitir este mensaje que no deja a nadie indiferente:




Refinanciado dijo:


> Paketazo: Los caminos de la castuza son impredecibles, me baso en una frase que más o menos iba así: "El día en que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres se quedarán sin culo".
> 
> Saludos






fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado:
> 
> La frase que has colocado es de Gabriel García Márquez y exactamente dice: "El día que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres nacerán sin culo.






esseri dijo:


> S,admite el símil eskatológiko, pero wenista en exzeso , perdon'usté k le diga ...Esa sentenzia tendrá dékadas, de kuando la fiskal fíverrr no estaba en los niveles de sangría aktual...
> 
> Hoy , los pobres nazerían kon 4 ojetes vía hinjiniería genétika, kuentakilómetros en kada uno...y 4 kilos de alfalfa kadukada de Monsanto US korp. k tragarse al día por dekreto.
> 
> Y enzima habría k awantar al presi-kastuzo de turno en los massmierda fardando del hito sosiá de haber inkorporáo la nutrizión universal al estado del bienestar de sus kompatriotas , kon un par... :





lamadama dijo:


> Excelente, así puedo comprar más barato. ¿Si sube? Excelente, así lo que tengo vale más.
> 
> 
> Cada vez tengo más claro que no hay dios que entienda lo que pasa, ni augur que pronostique lo que pasará.
> ...






fernandojcg dijo:


> # lamadama: "Las leyes inútiles debilitan a las necesarias." Montesquieu



Eso pone de manifiesto que en nuestra actualidad, a pesar de ser de "primer mundo", no dejamos de ser esclavos, evidentemente, los hay mucho peores ya que hay distintos niveles de esclavos, pero a final de cuentas, esclavos.

Pienso que el aumento del "bienestar" en varias zonas del planeta, era un buen plan, ya que hacia aún más rica a la élite y su control sobre la población era más efectivo, no obstante, cuando llegaron a los límites de crecimiento en este planeta finito, se dieron cuenta de que no es posible.

Ahora toca que gran parte de la población que se benefició con este BAU, vuelva a su estado anterior, la duda es ¿a quien le tocará? y de esas personas ¿cuantas estan dispuestas a aceptarlo si rechistar?

Realmente no lo sé, pero si se que ese proceso será muy doloroso, quizás las elites lo saben y lo van haciendo muy lentamente para que lo aceptemos como el nuevo BAU y nos parezca muy normal.

Esto último lo digo porque hablando con unos colegas que eran muy negacionistas a la crisis, me dijeron que lo que esta sucediendo ahora es muy normal y predecible, lo que no era normal era el boom que vivimos (¿os suena algo eso de "Toda verdad pasa por 3 fases" de Arthur Schopenhauer?).

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2015)

Socialismo :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

El estado te obliga a darle 1 a tu vecino.

Comunismo :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

El estado te las quita y te da leche.

Fascismo :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

El estado te las quita y te VENDE la leche.

Nazismo :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

El estado te las quita y te dispara en la cabeza.

Burocratismo :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

El estado te pierde una, ordeña a la otra y luego tira la leche al suelo.

Capitalismo tradicional :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Vendes una y te compras un toro.

Haces más vacas.

Vendes las vacas y ganas dinero.

Capitalismo moderno :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Vendes 3 de tus vacas a tu empresa que cotiza en bolsa mediante letras de crédito abiertas por tu cuñado en el banco.

Luego ejecutas un intercambio de participación de deuda con una oferta general asociada con lo que ya tienes las 4 vacas de vuelta, con exención de impuestos por 5 vacas.

La leche que hacen tus 6 vacas es transferida mediante intermediario a una empresa con sede en las Islas Cayman que vuelve a vender los derechos de las 7 vacas a tu compañia.

El informe anual afirma que tú tienes 8 vacas con opción a una más.

Coges tus 9 vacas y las cortas en trocitos. Luego vendes a la gente tus 10 vacas troceadas.

Curiosamente durante todo el proceso nadie parece darse cuenta que, en realidad, tú sólo tienes 2 vacas.

Economía japonesa :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Las rediseñas a escala 1:10 y que te produzcan el doble de leche.

Pero no te haces rico.

Luego ruedas todo el proceso en dibujos animados. Los llamas Vakimona™ e incomprensiblemente, te haces millonario.

Economía alemana :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Mediante un proceso de reingeniería consigues que vivan 100 años, coman una vez al mes y se ordeñen solas.

Nadie cree que tenga ningún mérito.

Economía rusa :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Cuentas y tienes 5 vacas.

Vuelves a contar y te salen 257 vacas

Vuelves a contar y te salen 3 vacas.

Dejas de contar vacas y abres otra botella de vodka.

Economía china :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Tienes a 300 tíos ordeñandolas.

Explicas al mundo tu increíble ratio de productividad lechera.

Disparas a un periodista que se dispone a contar la verdad.

Economía iraquí* :

Tú no tienes vacas.

Nadie cree que no tengas vacas, te bombardean y te invaden el país.

Tú sigues sin tener vacas.

Economía suiza :

Hay 5.000.000.000 de vacas

Es obvio que tienen dueño pero nadie parece saber quién es.

Economía francesa :

Tú tienes 2 vacas.

Entonces te declaras en huelga, organizas una revuelta violenta y cortas todas las carreteras del país, porque tú lo que quieres son 3 vacas.

Economía española :

Tú tienes 2 vacas, pero no tienes ni idea de donde están.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2015)

*Bankiero* la solución entonces es hacerse con un par de cabras y escapar al monte...

*Fernando* Guillermo B. debe de leer nuestros comentarios, pues son casi fusilados a lo que hemos comentado estas semanas por aquí...al final del camino, todos nos vamos dando cuenta de la realidad que nos rodea y cada vez el engaño social se volverá más y más complicado si no se respeta el "estado de bienestar"

*refinanciado* aun que suene absurdo lo de tu frase de la "mierda y los pobres", que sepas que en el universo el oro es millones de veces más abundante que la mierda, así que "dale tiempo"


El oro ha respetado los 1250$, pero no termino de verlo claro, me huele a pequeño rebote técnico hoy. Iremos viendo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Bankiero*
> 
> 
> El oro ha respetado los 1250$, pero no termino de verlo claro, me huele a pequeño rebote técnico hoy. Iremos viendo.



Esta el dato del PIB Usa 4T en minutos, en breve se moverá hacia arriba o abajo. Yo me he colocado bajista pero recomiendo cerrar posiciones y esperar para tomar un lado. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: Me he "perdido" con tantas "vacas"... pero lo que SI tengo muy claro es el montante de la puta Deuda que tenemos en este país y otra cosa bien distinta es quiénes y cómo la han generado... Por eso mismo, no se pierde nada cuando algunos comentan lo de AUDITARLA. Y como "recordatorio" de cómo estamos y de la "Espada de Damocles" que pende sobre nosotros, pues ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Radiografía de la recuperación económica - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

# Refinanciado: Respecto a tu comentario, te diré que hay una variable que hace improbable lo que comentas y ésa se llama: NO HAY MÁS TIEMPO... Estamos inmersos en un proceso de NO RETORNO y que no se cómo acabará, pero descarto que las "élites" puedan enderezar el rumbo...

# paketazo: Debe ser pura "coincidencia"... Aunque me consta que hay foreros que nos siguen en México y en otros países. Evidentemente, de forma muy minoritaria, pero es cuanto menos curioso...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: De momento, los MPs "repuntando" y es que el tema de Grecia no está ni mucho menos "cerrado"... Además, tenemos el pésimo dato del PIB americano: +2,6 vs +3,3 esperado y lejos del +5 anterior...

Os dejo un par de enlaces...

- La Reserva Federal arrincona al oro | Investing.com

- LA ÃšLTIMA MANIOBRA DE PUTIN PARA DESTRUIR A LA UNIÃ“N EUROPEA Y A LA OTAN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2015)

¿Y ahora qué puede ocurrir con los precios del oro?

Ojo al 1305$ del oro, ayer pensaba que lo querían de nuevo en 1250$, pero hoy las tornas han cambiado sensiblemente.

A poco que la "plebe" se de cuenta de lo que hay tras las QE, el metal podría volverse loco...supongo que los gobiernos y la banca, actuarán de santa inquisición para evitar que la "cultura" económica llegue a la muchedumbre, y la tenue llama de la ignorancia sea la que alumbre nuestro sinuoso futuro destino y evite que los "apoltronados", tengan que bajarse de la "poltrona"


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2015)

Más k los 1305, a mí me pone k la media de 50 se imponga ( si no entendí mal, ello markaría una tendencia alzista de largo plazo, k de kuanto más arriba se inizie,mejor. Y kon toda la reserva kon k haya k akoger ese kontexto...komo marko/tapete, no pinta nada mal , sobre todo respekto al ambiente depresivo de los últimos años sin signo alguno de freno tan deskonzertante k había ).

Grezia pinta klave y para uropedos metaleros en espezial...pero no sólo eso...los briks,kon rusia a la cabeza, iwal...y seguimos atentos al silenzio y el gota a gota de gestos y guiños a latinoamérika, grezia...de los txinorris, kon su RMB rondando a hurtadillas la primera división monetaria.

Finalmente...el viejo " suelo de opinión públika" ...un soporte ambiguo pero konsistente de dinero inteligente potente para dar cuerpo a la himbersión metalera global. Algo se adivina en el último post de paketazo en torno a éso.

De las reservas histérikas de los bankos zentrales, mejor ni hablar ya. A ver kómo zierra esta semana...y a ver la próxima, k se ve klave,klave en el aspekto de la kriatura ( en kaso de una hipotétika subida, entraríamos ya en un kontexto ...pues , karajo! ...deslumbrante y robusto, porké no dezirlo. 

En fin, vamos viendo. Palomitax.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2015)

Petroleo pa'rriba....:8:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

En fin, "extraños" movimientos los vistos en los mercados esta tarde, y sobre todo a partir de las 20,30 horas... Bastante "sospechoso": viernes, en las últimas horas de negociación, con los operadores europeos de "finde" y los asiáticos "durmiendo". En línea con los movimientos de los últimos tiempos: hoy habrán cazado cantidad de gacelas y sin capacidad de reacción...

Hace unos minutos el Petróleo andaba por los $52,16 (+6,16%). Subían también fuertemente los MPs: Oro, Plata y Platino; el Paladio muy poco. Y hasta el Cobre subía +2,28%. Lo dicho: el lunes algunos tendrán una "mala" entrada en los mercados...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # bankiero: Me he "perdido" con tantas "vacas"... pero lo que SI tengo muy claro es el montante de la puta Deuda que tenemos en este país y otra cosa bien distinta es quiénes y cómo la han generado... Por eso mismo, no se pierde nada cuando algunos comentan lo de AUDITARLA. Y como "recordatorio" de cómo estamos y de la "Espada de Damocles" que pende sobre nosotros, pues ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...
> 
> ...




Fernando, discrepo, habrá unos que "se salven de la quema", creo que en lugar de crear un "Elysium" habrá zonas por todo el planeta, a través de las cuales absorberán todos los recursos disponibles, los "sobrantes" no podrán estar ahí, los dejarán "a su suerte" en las migajas que queden disponible.

Habrá de todo a la vez, madmax, alta tecnología, escasez, abundancia, etc. todo depende de donde te encuentres y lo que estés dispuesto a pagar por estar ahí, esta noticia hace años que se comentaba en medios "alternativos" y tal cual se ridiculizaba, pero mira por donde, lo venden como algo "súper mega guay", pero parece que es parte de un plan:

Una empresa sueca comienza a implantar chips de identificación a sus empleados

_La compañía de innovación tecnológica sueca Epicenter ha iniciado la implantación de chips subcutáneos a sus trabajadores con el objetivo de probar la tecnología y desbancar a las tarjetas de identificación de sus sistema.

Los empleados de Epicenter llevan un chip de identificación por radiofrecuencia del tamaño de un grano de arroz en la mano, colocado con una jeringuilla entre los dedos pulgar e índice, como ha explicado el reportero de BBC, Rory Cellan-Jones.

El chip implantado permite por el momento acceder al edificio, pero la empresa ha prometido otras acciones, como utilizar la fotocopiadora, abrir las puertas o pagar un café con solo mover la mano delante de un sensor.

La idea de la compañía sueca es que gran parte de sus 700 trabajadores se animen a implantarse el chip, una iniciativa en la que ha participado el Swedish Biohacking Group. "Ya interactuamos con la tecnología todo el tiempo. Hoy es un poco lioso, necesitamos códigos pin y contraseñas, ¿no sería más fácil con solo tocar con la mano?", ha expresado Hannes Sjoblad, uno de los desarrolladores del proyecto.

Si bien Epicenter ya iniciado el proceso de implantación de los chips, el Swedish Biohacking Group tiene entre sus planes prepararnos a todos para el día en que un implante subcutáneo sea algo tan normal que hasta los gobiernos lo requieran. "Queremos ser capaces de comprender esta tecnología antes de que grandes empresas y grandes gobiernos vengan a nosotros y digan que todos deberían ser implantados"._


Sé que parece una locura, pero es lo que está sucediendo.

Hoy me ha tocado mirar el telediario de Antena3, realmente es penoso, han hablado del soldado español asesinado por Israel, hacen ver que todo ha sido un "accidente" y que habrá investigación.

Nuevamente tenemos a Rajoy y sus secuaces vendiendo una recuperación y que "España va bien" (Ansar style), sacan gráficos y que si es el primer año que vamos bien desde que comenzó la crisis y eso, vamos con una desvergüenza total.

Montonto y Moneydero tirándose los trastos, pero vamos, manipulación total haciendo ver que los de Podéis son malos malosos.

Otra cosa que recuerdo es el pacto entre el PP y PSOE para luchar contra el terrorismo (vamos, esto huele a que si quieren conservar la poltrona tendrán que juntarse), pero atención, dijeron que 7 de cada 10 terroristas islámicos (no lo tengo muy claro, si me equivoco ruego me corrijan) salen de España y que se radicalizan en internet.

Ojito, que de ahí podrán justificar investigar los sitios web que visitas y lo que escribes, si no les gusta lo que haces, simplemente te acusarán de terrorista y te silenciarán.

Por último, veo que los MPs físicos están bastante "desacoplados" del spot, es una pasada el sobrespot del oro en venta (a saber si tienen en stock) y la compra la veo muy cercana al spot, no recuerdo haber visto una diferencia tan ajustada.

Sobre la Plata, pues esa sí que la veo "más normal" en ambos lados, pero no me fiaría.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: No sé... ya se verá, pero NO veo ese mundo que nos "dibujas" en el futuro y entiendo que te refieres a Occidente y zonas "civilizadas", puesto que el panorama que describes ya se da en prácticamente en todo el Tercer Mundo...

Lo que comentas sobre Suecia es una "continuación" de lo que ya se empezó a "vender" desde los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, es curioso cómo Suecia está siendo utilizada como zona experimental para la implantación de nuevos proyectos "revolucionarios"... Serán más fáciles de aceptar si vienen desde un país nórdico "liberal" y como "ejemplo" a seguir.

Bueno, hace ya mucho tiempo que Internet es vigilado por las fuerzas policiales de todos los países y solamente con que aparezca una determinada "palabra" en el buscador ya estás "cazado"... Evidentemente, luego tienen que descartar y seleccionar porque sino es una labor "imposible". SI, es posible que con el tiempo muchos tengan que dejar de escribir según qué "cosas" en la Red... Vamos, todo indica que nos dirigimos hacia AHÍ.

Respecto al "desacople" en el precio del Oro, qué quieres que te diga, pero me parece que es algo fácil de explicar y es que los vendedores deben de estar ampliando el margen de ganancia...

Y aquí dejo una "curiosa" noticia y que tiene que ver con las "oscuras" maniobras que se desarrollan alrededor de los MPs...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-29/cme-hikes-silver-margins-11

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2015)

*refinanciado* mi perro también tiene microchip y no pertenece a ninguna elite...

En cuanto a zonas mad max y zonas elysium , o como se escriba...no hay que esperar ya las tenemos desde casi siempre, eso si, últimamente un poco más. 

En cuanto a la vigilancia de.la red...que os voy a contar, a mi me salen empresas que venden oro en cada pagina que abro ( prensa, Google, paginas de empresas que nada tienen que ver con oro...)

Que más vigilancia quieres? . Somos estadística pura, y si el 80% de lo que se.mira en internet es porno, pues es probable que de los.próximos 9 foreros que posteen tras de mi a 8 les simpatice el porno. No es mi caso evidentemente...

Un viernes como dice Fernando muy curioso. Yo nunca entraría en nada un viernes, pero parece que muchos han opinado de otro modo, veremos lunes si han acertado.

Buen fin de semana señores y damas.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ...mi perro también tiene microchip y no pertenece a ninguna elite...



...pensaba su kándido "dueño" kada mañana , kamino del trabajo... :




Wen finde.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos, especialmente el que está en Inglés y que es, francamente, muy bueno...

- Rebelion. "El fren

- http://sirchartsalot.com/article.php?id=198

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: No sé... ya se verá, pero NO veo ese mundo que nos "dibujas" en el futuro y entiendo que te refieres a Occidente y zonas "civilizadas", puesto que el panorama que describes ya se da en prácticamente en todo el Tercer Mundo...
> 
> Lo que comentas sobre Suecia es una "continuación" de lo que ya se empezó a "vender" desde los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, es curioso cómo Suecia está siendo utilizada como zona experimental para la implantación de nuevos proyectos "revolucionarios"... Serán más fáciles de aceptar si vienen desde un país nórdico "liberal" y como "ejemplo" a seguir.
> 
> ...



Os recuerdo a todos que Suecia es uno de los paises donde mas fuerte se ha implantado la poderosa arma de destruccion masiva del NWO judio, la ideologia de genero.

Os dejo un enlace antiguo (2012) pero tengo amigos viviendo alli que me cuentan que cualquiera tiene mas derechos que un hombre blanco heterosexual.
http://http://www.periodistadigital.com/mundo/europa/2012/07/08/suecia-donde-quieren-que-los-hombres-orinen-sentados.shtml


----------



## meliflua (31 Ene 2015)

Buenos días a todos

Ayer por la noche vi la película de Noe, la última, por mi parte la vi como un aviso a navegantes, El creador se enfadó con el hombre pues este abusando de su condición acabó con todos los valores humanos que se supone debíamos haber respetado, y como consecuencia el castigo del Creador es salvar a los inocentes, Noe y su familia y los animales que acudieron al arca, para después del Diluvio, reiniciar la vida en la tierra, pero sin la maldad del Hombre.
Ahora cambiamos "Creador" por "NWO", y su enfado es cargarse a la mayoria de la humanidad, salvandose ellos, y reiniciar otro mundo, pero con un 10% de la población. 
Fantasía mía? quizas esté demasiado mediatizado y solo veo metáforas en cosas que a lo mejor solo pretenden entretenernos.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 11:56 ----------

Si pensamos friamente, en un mundo finito, con problemas de agua, de recursos energéticos, de sobrecalentamiento por emisiones..... reducir la población humana drásticamente sería una solución. 
Luego hacen un reset, y al no ser necesaria tanta masa monetaria, y dejando las deudas a cero, se podría iniciar un nuevo sistema monetario adaptado a las necesidades del momento post-holocausto.
No penseís que yo pienso así, simplemente me hago conjeturas de lo que piensan los del NWO, que ven como su house of cards se está desmantelando, que los recursos escasean, y que la manera de perpetuarse y no perder ellos, sería provocando un mega Cisne Negro a la humanidad, y tras la solución final, ellos serían los dueños del mundo, de los recursos, y podrían controlar a una humanidad doblegada por el desastre y bastante menos numerosa

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 12:14 ----------

Volviendo a la realidad que nos toca vivir, por mi parte veo dos mundos que llevan actuando de manera opuesta desde hace varios lustros. Por un lado el eje usano, con políticas monetarias expansivas sin límite, y utilizando la fuerza de sus ejercitos por todo lo largo y ancho de este mundo para subyugar y doblegar a aquellos que no quieren pasar por el aro del PETRODOLAR. 
Además sometiendo a sus ciudadanos con leyes totalmente coercitivas y esclavizantes, nos vemos convertidos en esclavos de nuestros políticos y sus gobiernos de deuda sin fin. Fiscalizan nuestros movimientos económicos para que no nos salgamos del redil, utilizando argumentos de seguridad nacional, lucha contra el blanqueo de capitales...etc y demonizando los MPs como dinero, para que no se nos ocurra el ahorrar en dichos activos, pues obviamente va contra su sistema establecido.
Por otro lado tenemos el Eje Asiatico, o del Este, con Rusia y China a la cabeza, si bien las políticas que siguen no son similares, si que han apostado claramente por un respaldo en Oro y Plata, si los números que he leido en varios artículos tienen algo de cierto, que lo tendrán, entre India, China y Rusia estan comprando toda la producción mundial de oro desde hace varios años. CHina y Rusia no son como Irak, Libia, Syria, etc, paises que puedan ser doblegados por la fuerza usana, pues a parte de tener buenos ejercitos disponen de armas nucleares que pueden acabar con la vida en la tierra. Y los acuerdos economicos que están firmando, apartando el dolar de sus operaciones, estan provocando que otros paises, como Irán, India, Turquia, Brasil, Sudáfrica... puedan también operar de manera bilateral entre ellos, apartando el dolar de sus operaciones comerciales.
En conclusión, eje usano, petrodolar, ejercito y deuda, eje Asiatico, operaciones multidivisa, ejercito, deuda y oro, con la salvedad que la deuda del eje asiático es sustancialmente menor que la del eje usano.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 12:37 ----------

Han pasado tres años desde que ley de alguien, no me acuerdo de quien, creo que fue el Dr Antal Fekete, que la mejor manera de protegerse que tenía el ciudadano era ser su propio banco central, es decir establecer nosotros nuestro sistema de reservas dinerarias, y que gran parte de esas reservas debían estar en MPs de manera fisica. Tambíen ley que el apalancamiento personal no debía superar nunca el 35% del valor de los activos, para en el caso de un problema, se pueda uno desapalancar rapidamente y no verse atrapado por unos creditos impagables incluso vendiendo los activos.

Hoy veo como nuestros gobernantes hacen exactamente lo contrario a lo que debería ser lo normal, un banco central fuerte con unas reservas en Mps sustanciales y unas políticas de deuda baja. 
Nuestros políticos, amparados por el nuevo sistema capitalista de Expansiones Quantitativas lo único que hacen es incrementar la deuda año si año también, y la mayoría de los paises estan en un punto de no retorno, (España en el 2014 ha ampliado su deuda en 49000 m€ superando de largo el 100% del PIB). Todos saben que esa deuda no se puede pagar, todos los años se genera nueva deuda para pagar la vencida y pagar el deficit generado por nuestros gobernantes. 

Hasta cuando?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Interesante comentario el que haces y en esta ocasión no voy a "matizar" nada (podría entrar en el terreno geopolítico...), pero porque invita a la "reflexión"...

SI que aprovecho para dejaros un interesante enlace, ya que para según qué "asuntos" tienes que informarte en el extranjero o en medios "alternativos"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...a-vez-a-banco-santander-segun-financial-times

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (31 Ene 2015)

Fernando tu que eres un crack en historia, después de la caida del Imperio Romano (que tardó mucho tiempo en consumarse), ¿hubo otro imperio como el romano o le siguieron muchos "mini-imperios"?

Respecto a mi post, tienes razón en que tengo que aclarar que eso del Elysium es para lo que queda del mundo "civilizado" ya que como bien comentas (y también paketazo), ese mundo ya existe en la mayoria de la población mundial, lo que está en juego es ese 20% de la población que está relativamente bien.

Saludos

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 15:45 ----------

Meliflua, muy bueno tu ultimo post, sin entrar en detalles, estoy en tu misma línea.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2015)

*meliflua* todos estamos demasiado mediatizados, eso es impepinable, y la verdad absoluta de algo, no suele esconderse tras los medios de comunicación de masas, ni los gubernamentales etc.

Luego pueden existir varias verdades, y no solo una dependiendo de la perspectiva desde la que observes el suceso juzgado.

Me dices que en la tierra podría sobrar gente "NWO", vamos según comentan...en la tierra, ni sobra ni falta nadie.

La tierra está en su mayor parte despoblada, y no me refiero a los polos, desiertos, ni océanos...lo que sucede es que como "el hombre es sociable por naturaleza"...nos encanta amontonarnos en núcleos muy concretos.

Paséate un rato por el google earth, y verás que el globo está despoblado en gran medida, y no hablo de tierras marginales.

Quién diga que sobra gente, es precisamente quién está de más.

El problema es más de maximizar lo que tenemos (no derrocharlo), que de que no llegue lo que hay.

Solo en el sector extractivo de la pesca, se tira a diario más pescado del que se consume, y ya no quiero entrar en el sector agrícola, pues los descartes de alimentos que no "dan la talla" doblan a los que si llegan a la cadena de distribución.

En cuanto a los dos mundos que comentas...hombre, no puedo negar que los ideales hoy en día, por desgracia, están por encima de las ideas, que es precisamente de lo que estamos faltos. 

Tu ahora divide esos dos mundos en solo seres humanos...no son tan diferentes, ni los chinos, ni los USAnos, ni los rusos...la finalidad del hombre en este planeta es común prácticamente a todos...¡vivir bien!, y mejorar en la medida de lo posible respecto al pasado. 

Las armas y los ejércitos junto con el oro y los $, no son más que excusas, nadie quiere matar a nadie, ni tener que apilar oro en una esquina...la gente es más sencilla que todo eso, sin embargo los que tienen poder, menos del 0,05% de la población mundial, temen vivir la próxima generación peor que esta, y por eso sucede lo que sucede desde el inicio de los tiempos.

Quienes tienen mucho poder lucharán para no perderlo por encima de todo, y mandarán a morir en guerras a personas que se la traen al pairo para asegurar que sus herederos estén en mejor posición que ellos mismos.

Aquí tengo que darle la razón a *fernando* cuando explicaba que "Podemos" quizá si pueda cambiar algo, no me refiero a política, si no a eliminar esos poderes seculares que rigen en este país desde hace décadas, sin opción de ser derrocados...de ahí la necesidad de una revolución de pensamiento social, y no de armas ni de guerras, que sería lo que a esta "casta" le vendría de perlas. 

Por eso internet es una semilla muy peligrosa para los poderosos, pues permite que tipos como nosotros, intercambiemos ideas desde cualquier parte del mundo, por encima de políticas, censuras, e imposiciones...y por eso, creo que el mundo podrá cambiar para mejor gracias a una revolución de pensamiento.

Un saludo y buena tarde compañeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tampoco te pienses que cambiaron tanto las cosas después de la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente... SI que hay una etapa bastante "oscura" en lo que respecta a la Alta Edad Media, pero un siglo después Bizancio dominaba casi lo mismo que habían tenido antes y con las excepciones de la Germania, las Galias e Hispania que habían sido conquistadas por los bárbaros. Por tanto, teníamos reinos "bárbaros" (Francos, Visigodos, etc.) y que en su creación influyeron mucho las acometidas y posterior expansión de los Hunos... Seguía existiendo una fuerte potencia que era Bizancio -conocida incluso entonces como Imperio Romano- y en Oriente dominaban los tradicionales enemigos de los romanos: el Imperio persa, ya fueran partos y luego sasánidas... No hubo grandes alteraciones hasta la irrupción de los árabes, fuera de las interferencias centroasiáticas en Europa y Próximo Oriente por parte de pueblos nómadas de Asia Central. De hecho, tropas de Gengis Khan llegaron a asentarse en la Europa Oriental.

Sin embargo, Refinanciado, el mundo no estaba "centrado" en el Mediterráneo y las tierras que lo circunvalaban... Te recuerdo que en esos tiempos la mayor potencia mundial era con toda seguridad China y no le iba muy a la zaga la India... Ya ves como la Historia realmente no sufre tantas "variaciones". Han pasado siglos y siglos y ahí sigues teniendo a China...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sukumvir (31 Ene 2015)

Meliflua, los psicopatas necesitan poblacion viva con la que alimentar a sus dioses, los arcontes, a traves de sufrimiento. Si lees libros de HEnry Kissinger veras alusiones directas a los dioses... El los conoce por su raices judias ortodoxas. Todo el miedo y verborrea del nwo es solo carne para los arcontes.

Mi vision global es distinta. Yo veo un eje Rothschild bancario anglo.usano con tentaculos en Asia a traves de sociedades secretas chinas que Lindon Larouche ha explicado muy bien y que ha mantenido un control formal de los gobiernos desde que arrebataron el poder a los absolutismos y crearon las monarquias liberales O republicas donde les convenia.

Luego veo un eje con una fuerza militar armamentistica sin paragon y que reside en esquinas de los gobiernos y naciones, programa espacial formal de NASA etc... pero vetado el acceso a los propios gobernantes, y que se extiende tambien fuera del ambito de los estados nacion en lo que seria un estado pirata supranacional que parasita de forma sintetica dentro de las instituciones (inteligencia, fuerzas de seguridad). Este estado supranacional esta tomando forma tomando control de gobiernos formales como en Rusia/Putin e Iran. No estoy convencido que tengan control de China... porque uno de sus objetivos pasa por barrer a las minorias etnicas chinas que controlan la banca en el sudeste asiatico. Controlaran Japon cuando la Yakuza en Japon llegue al poder. Ya se han apoderado de Grecia, estan a punto de hacerlo en Turquia y Espanya con Podemos porque lo tenien a huevo. Los rothschild nunca llegaron a controlar Espanay formalmente. Hubo un reparto... pero ahora se esta acabando y la banca va fuera.

Mucha de la inestabilidad que veremos en el futuro en ciertos paises como Tailandia e Indonesia sera causada por la toma de control de sus gobiernos arrebatandoselos al eje rothschild, sociedades secretas chinas.

Lo de Isis parecen ser facciones aliadas a Israel dentro del Pentagono y servicios inteligencia y que intentan hacerse con recursos petroleros... por lo que sea no veo al Petroleo como un campo de batalla como lo fue antes. La caida de los gatekeepers GaddafI, Mubarak, Saddam Hussei etc me indico que se abandonaba este campo...ya no interesa. Puro oportunismo que pudiera terminar pronto o ponerse al servicio de los rothschild para crear inestabilidad donde lo necesiten... hay chatter de Isis zonas del sudeste asiatico.

Por eso veo al Oro como la Kryptonita que se utlizara contra los Rothschild, como parte de una venganza historica contra estos, por su juego sucio al traicionar al Absolutismo del Imperio Austro Hungaro utilizando a Metternich al que le suministraban deuda como su arma de control. Por lo que sea el Principe es el idolo de Henry Kissinger, el cual contribuyo de alguna manera a formalizar un reparto del mundo entre ambos ejes en los 70.

Ahora hay una guerra declarada el 11 S 2001 al eje Rothschild que llevan las de perder y lo saben. Greenspan ya se ha cambiado de bando y creo que Soros esta en ello.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2015)

saludos , he estado leyendo en el hilo de compra venta , los problemas con or et argent
no he querido poner nada en el hilo , ya que yo no tengo ningún problema con el , pero en su momento estuve tentado de comprarle y no lo hice , tiene precios muy buenos , pero no encontré ninguna referencia suya en ninguna parte de burbuja
agradecería que informarais del tema , y por aquí creo que seria un buen lugar ya que los metaleros pasamos por aquí dia si , dia también.
si el tema es tener que esperar un tiempo mas , se espera , pero claro , que lo informe.
estoy interesado en comprar plata , las ultimas veces lo hice con necho y todo perfecto , pero quedare a la espera de saber de vuestras compras con or et argent.

por otra parte estoy dudando entre ase o arca de noe , tiene la misma cantidad de plata , pero el precio es sustancialmente diferente

un saludo


----------



## sukumvir (31 Ene 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Is The Gold Price About To Repeat One Of Its Greatest Upside Moves In History | King World News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kingworldnews es superior a mis fuerzas... es demasiado permabull en metales y trae a demasiados permabulls en acciones de mineras que me parecen mas un jugo de insiders. Me gustaba oir a jim rickards pero ya no aparece. john pento adelanta tendencias pero no hay que seguir su timing. El unico del que me fio es el veterano del floor del nyse, jefe de operaciones de ubs... no me acuerdo su nombre.


----------



## clapham (31 Ene 2015)

Llevo un buen rato buscando el hilo de John leCarre y cai sin querer en el de Tom Clancy , asi que le pregunte que le parecia el tema del oro . 
Al parecer esta supercabreado porque Rickhards le saqueo el escritorio y sus notas sobre la conspiracion de la FED . 
A mi sinceramente el futuro del oro y del dolar me la suda . Porque cuando el oro ( y la silver ) se salgan de la grafica lo prohibiran . 
A ningun gobierno ( y eso incluye desde al gobierno yanki como al ruso ) le conviene que la gente huya de sus monedas nacionales . 
Asi que lo mas probable es que se decrete la confiscacion de metales .
es lo que YO haria si fuera el mandamas de mi pais y tuviera acceso a las listas de los que han comprado metales usando sus ( oh ilusos ) tarjetas de banco . Como dudo que pocos aqui tengan un Plan B para expatriar su fortuna os encontrareis con la ruina ( o la carcel ) . 
Me gusta el oro , pero antes de que se pueda hacer uso de el hay que sobrevivir al cambio de paradigma . Y para resistir al cataclismo hace falta escapar de las zonas calientes ( Europa y Norteamerica ) 
Lo razonable es acumular oro offshore , en algun pais sin mucho control 
El euro seguira depreciandose ( Rusia , Deflacion , QE , Grecia ) y se pondra a la par que el dolar ( si el precio del oro se mantiene en 1300 $ pagareis 1300 euros x onza + premium .
Tienes ya un Plan B ? El hombre mas rico de Asia se esta mudando a Canada los millonarios estan comprando propiedades en Madagascar ...
Es humano huir como una rata ? Si ...por algo compartimos el 90 % de los genes . Algunos un pokito mas ....


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2015)

si estuviera en el titanic , compraría bolsas de plástico para meter lo de valor que tengo en ella , pero solo las compraría si ya tuviera un bote salvavidas , un flotador y fuera un experto nadador. Con eso quiero decir que ya he explotado otras posibilidades y la idea es no utilizar el oro para nada , así que me da lo mismo si lo prohíben ..... y para la confiscación también existe plan.
siempre dentro de mis posibilidades , claro esta.... que igual luego me ahogo? igual si , pero en todo caso no es mi intención jugarlo todo al oro.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2015)

Tratar de predecir el futuro, es tan difícil como tratar de averiguar el tiempo (clima) exacto, que hará en Cuenca dentro de un año, o los coches rojos que pasarán por el túnel de la M30 un 5 de mayo.

Expropiaciones...antes de expropiar el oro hay muchas cosas susceptibles de ser expropiadas. Cuando nos expropian libertades, levantamos los hombros, bajamos la cabeza y decimos...¡bueno, es lo que hay!

Yo no planificaré gran cosa, ni compraré una metralleta, ni me haré con una fuente de energía alternativa, ni cavaré un hoyo como refugio nuclear, ni amontonaré latas de atunes, ni criticaré a quién lo haga.

Lo que haré será lo que he echo siempre, vivir acorde con mi filosofía de vida en la medida de lo posible...cuando ya no sea posible, pues quizá ya lleve 100 años muerto. Pero no especularé con ello hasta el punto de la paranoia.

Acumulo oro, nada más, podían haber sido diamantes, pero si del oro tengo poca idea, del carbono cristalizado menos. ¿por que lo acumulo?, pues para no acumular solo billetes arrugados...por simple diversificación.

Da gusto encontrar tanta diversidad de opiniones, y todas con cabida en un mismo rincón, sin matarnos a cuchilladas.

*timi* a ver si lo de la plata no es un *timo*, cuando llegue avisaré dónde tenga que avisar, a pesar de que a muchos parezca molestarles obtener información que considero valiosa.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## Elirregular (31 Ene 2015)

Aunque es un articulo del 2010, creo que tiene total vigencia hoy.

ENTREVISTA // SERGE LATOUCHE, PROFESOR EN LA UNIVERSIDAD DE PARÍS XI
“Salir de la sociedad de crecimiento es salir de las dinámicas de desigualdad”

“La necesidad de romper con el crecimiento, la ideología del crecimiento y la sociedad del crecimiento” es la base de la teoría del decrecimiento, de la que Serge Latouche es uno de sus impulsores.

https://www.diagonalperiodico.net/g...ecimiento-es-salir-dinamicas-desigualdad.html


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-31/caught-tape-dijsselbloem-varoufakis-you-just-killed-troika


casi nada , la cosa se va calentando.... nos espera otra semana convulsa ,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Mira, de entrada me paso por los mismos COJONES que me digan dónde y cómo debo opinar y no lo digo por ti -no nos confundamos...-, sino porque manifestar una disconformidad no tiene porqué ser motivo de controversia como ha sucedido en el hilo que ya sabes. Y también me paso por los HUEVOS que ese hilo pueda llegar a tener la consideración de "coto privado"...

En el caso de los pedidos atrasados de Or et d´argent NO se puede afirmar que exista mala fe por su parte y pienso que le ha faltado saber "vender", es decir facilitar la suficiente información y de forma más clara... Si te has fijado, yo no hecho ninguna valoración de él, simplemente he respondido al mismo requerimiento que le hizo paketazo y SI que he "advertido" de alguna manera a posibles compradores para que esperen a que finalicen las transacciones que tenemos pendientes... Cuando me llegue el pedido haré una valoración "conjunta" y daré el "beneficio de la duda" si las explicaciones del atraso me convencen, la calidad de la mercancía, el envío, etc. Es más, ese vendedor tiene otro pedido mío -por confirmar- a la espera de que se resuelva favorablemente esta transacción.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en este foro no existen muchas "alternativas" para la compra de MPs y me refiero a los más "novatos" o que se aproximan a este "mundo", porque "opciones" hay muchas, por no decir muchísimas -fuera de nuestras fronteras-, pero entiendo que hay que dar "oportunidades" a nuevos vendedores que sean competitivos en precio y calidad. Eso SI, Or et d´argent se ha de poner las "pilas"...

Por consiguiente, yo y creo que también paketazo, haremos nuestra valoración donde nos plazca. Yo lo haré en este hilo y también en el de "valoraciones" -ya efectuada la transacción-.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 20:33 ----------

# timi: ¿Por qué crees que ayer subieron como lo hicieron los MPs y el Bund? Ahora bien, tengo que manifestar mí alegría porque alguien como Varoufakis haya puesto por delante los intereses de su país a los de la Troika. Ya era hora...

Y SI veremos muchas cosas, pero no sólo con el tema de Grecia, sino que pronto vendrán eventos importantes en España, Francia, Italia... Y la UE, Alemania y la puta Troika tendrán que "razonar" o el proyecto europeo se va a ir a la MIERDA más pronto que tarde... Ya está bien de "sangrarnos" como lo están haciendo y esta tarde, mientras compraba algo de comer para una familia deshauciada, me comía el tarro con este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Elirregular (31 Ene 2015)

*Pero estas son pequeñas cosillas en comparación con la venta de las minas de oro de Calcidia. La empresa que las gestionaba provocó un desastre medioambiental. Antes de hacerse cargo de las indemnizaciones se declaró en quiebra. El estado griego también perdonó las cotizaciones sociales debidas y compró por 11 millones los derechos de explotación. A las pocas horas los vendió por el mismo precio a una empresa constituida dos días antes. Esta, a su vez, vendió el 9% de la explotación a un holding catarí por 175 millones. Solo el 9% valía dieciséis veces más que lo que recaudaron los griegos. Esto deja el pelotazo de Galerías Preciados del PSOE en una chiquillada. La explotación del oro, que solo es apoyada por el gobierno y el partido neonazi, está produciendo catastróficas consecuencias ambientales. Contra ella ha surgido un movimiento social que apoyan decenas de miles de personas. Ierissos es “la aldea gala”, solo que aquí los romanos son fuerzas antiterroristas con declaración de estado de emergencia incluida. Escribir en blogs, o hablar con la prensa contra las minas, se considera motivo para presentar cargos por pertenencia a organización criminal.*


Toda la noticia:

https://www.diagonalperiodico.net/global/25451-lo-nos-ocultan-grecia-y-syriza.html


----------



## carloszorro (31 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> No se donde leí que el análisis técnico es como intentar predecir el rumbo de un barco basándote en la estela que va dejando.
> 
> .









Es complicado predecir el rumbo de un barco, pero acompañar su estela con un trailing stop no tiene nada de "místico". En realidad es lo que hacen las manos fuertes...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, timi: Se me había pasado la cuestión que planteabas. Bien, teniendo la misma Plata, suelen ser más baratas las Arca de Noé que las Eagles y, si lo que te interesa es el "metal", pues la respuesta es sencilla... ¿No? Y en cuanto al diseño aquí ya entramos en los "gustos", pero a mí me parece mucho más trabajada la Arca de Noé...

Saludos.


----------



## zentrado (31 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *meliflua* todos estamos demasiado mediatizados, eso es impepinable, y la verdad absoluta de algo, no suele esconderse tras los medios de comunicación de masas, ni los gubernamentales etc.
> 
> Luego pueden existir varias verdades, y no solo una dependiendo de la perspectiva desde la que observes el suceso juzgado.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es que el gran problema es el coste ecológico que sufre el planeta. La cantidad de químicos, pesticidas, contaminantes del aire, de los suelos, de los océanos, la destrucción de bosques y ecosistemas no es sostenible.

Crecimiento sostenible es un oxímoron. Lo ideal sería que las personas libremente fueran conscientes del problema y hubiera una disponibilidad de planificación familiar universal. Aunque el planeta pueda producir alimentos para el doble o triple de la población que existe en la actualidad, no merecería la pena vivir en un planeta-vertedero cuyos únicos paisajes fueran campos de agricultura intensiva y con granjas masificadas de pollos, vacas y cerdos.

El ritmo de extinción de especies es 100.000 veces mayor que el natural


----------



## Joseplatico (31 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> El problema es más de maximizar lo que tenemos (no derrocharlo), que de que no llegue lo que hay.
> 
> Solo en el sector extractivo de la pesca, se tira a diario más pescado del que se consume, y ya no quiero entrar en el sector agrícola, pues los descartes de alimentos que no "dan la talla" doblan a los que si llegan a la cadena de distribución.



Y tanto. No nos queda nada en optimización de recursos y educación de consumo.....


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Hola, zentrado: Bienvenido al hilo y decirte que lo que comentas NO es incompatible con el "fondo" del comentario de paketazo.

El tema Ecológico es uno más de los muchos problemas que tenemos y que los "gobernantes" no hacen más que "aparcar", aún a sabiendas de que habrá un momento en que se hará REALIDAD, pero ya sin margen de maniobra... En este hilo, de tanto en tanto, tocamos aspectos de la Ecología porque ésta forma parte de una "muerte anunciada" en nuestra forma de vivir.

Mira, mientras el mundo esté sometido a las Corporaciones, Multinacionales, "Grupos de Presión", etc. NO HAY SALIDA... Realmente, si hubiera interés en "hacer algo" tendríamos que cambiar todas las formas de gobierno actualmente existentes y centrarse en solucionar los graves problemas que tenemos a la "vuelta de la esquina", pero claro eso NO INTERESA y es que este mundo sólo gira en torno a algo que se llama DINERO y lo demás importa una MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

Lo que ignoran deliberadamente los miserables que "gobiernan"...

- El desempleo español al final del 2014, según Eurostat

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

un mes , van de farol ? están dispuestos allegar hasta el final?

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...f-if-no-deal-one-month-february-28-now-d-day-

el tiempo de negociación parece terminado ,ninguna de las 2 partes puede ceder ante los suyos , se lo van a jugar al todo o nada,,,,


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> 
> Ayer por la noche vi la película de Noe, la última, por mi parte la vi como un aviso a navegantes, El creador se enfadó con el hombre pues este abusando de su condición acabó con todos los valores humanos que se supone debíamos haber respetado, y como consecuencia el castigo del Creador es salvar a los inocentes, Noe y su familia y los animales que acudieron al arca, para después del Diluvio, reiniciar la vida en la tierra, pero sin la maldad del Hombre.
> Ahora cambiamos "Creador" por "NWO", y su enfado es cargarse a la mayoria de la humanidad, salvandose ellos, y reiniciar otro mundo, pero con un 10% de la población.
> ...




Hola a todos. Meliflua, perdona que haya cortado tu entrada, solo quise remarcar lo del NWO para dejaros este enlace a un video que habla sobre el asunto (he empezado a verlo, no lo he terminado, a ver si busco tiempo; en los primeros minutos se habla del "fiat" como uno de los vehiculos (sino EL VEHICULO) para tener bajo control a todos nosotros). Cada vez me siento mas "beeeeeeeeee" (no como hierba todavia).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhprwXxetAQ&feature=share

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: SI, timi parece ser que Febrero va a ser un mes bastante convulso y al menos va a comenzar así... Veremos si se mantienen las "alegrías" en los mercados, porque nadie piense que van a quedar ajenos hasta que se encuentre una salida al asunto de Grecia y que es una auténtica "patata caliente". Tampoco nos llamemos a engaño y es que en Grecia han habido unas elecciones democráticas que han apostado por un "cambio" y Syriza no puede plegarse sin más a las exigencias de la Troika. Además, que no sean tan fariseos esos HdP porque Grecia entró en la UE con unas cuentas falseadas por Goldman Sachs y entonces ya era insolvente... Lo que no impidió que antes, entonces y hasta hace poco, le vendieran todo tipo de armamento y no precisamente barato y sus principales proveedores fueron Alemania y Francia.

Si se tensa al extremo la "cuerda", pues Grecia puede abandonar la UE y volver al Dracma... que esto puede tener un "coste" nadie lo pone en duda, pero es mejor para ellos lidiar la situación ahora que esperar a encontrarse en la misma situación el próximo año u el otro... Y -¡ojo!- que NO van a ser los únicos "afectados": esto va a tener una fuerte repercusión en toda la UE y la "moneda única", el puto Euro, por no hablar de la tormenta financiera que se puede desatar a nivel mundial. Por tanto, la Troika, y especialmente, la UE deben "medir" muy bien sus pasos y es que -como suele decir el conforero bankiero- el mayor problema lo tienen los acreedores de Grecia...

Y dejo un par de sucintas informaciones y una más extensa, ya "metalera"...

- Nobel de EconomÃ*a: "El problema de Europa es Alemania, no Grecia" - RT

- "Estamos experimentando los dolores de parto de la prÃ³xima Gran DepresiÃ³n" - RT gran-depresion-estados-unidos

- LBMA Data Points to Gold and Silver Default | David Jensen | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-...yer_embedded&v=PZdZEwGi1Ao&x-yt-ts=1422579428

no esta el botón de video? , como se enlaza el video para poder visualizar directo?

<iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/PZdZEwGi1Ao" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # timi: No hay problema para visualizar el vídeo aportado por JohnGalt. Clicka en el centro de la imagen.
> 
> Saludos.



me refería a mi post , solucionado,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

¡Hostia! timi, Muchas Gracias por la aportación y es que por fin podremos ver unas declaraciones de D. Roberto Centeno. No lo he visto aún y ahora me voy a poner en ello, pero seguro que van a gustar a los habituales de este hilo...

Y, por cierto, ayer en La Sexta me gustó mucho Javier Nart, de Ciudadanos, aunque yo esté en el lado "contrario", ya me entiendes... Creo que la derecha tiene también sus opciones, vamos si quienes estén ahí lo quieren ver.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

los colores ya dejaron de importar hace tiempo , solo importa el cuadro al completo y en todo su esplendor,,,, o el puzzle , como lo prefieras ,,,, buscare el video de Javier Nart ,,,,

---------- Post added 01-feb-2015 at 11:19 ----------

"Estamos experimentando los dolores de parto de la prÃ³xima Gran DepresiÃ³n" - RT

ya tengo el pedido de arcas de noe en marcha,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Un ejemplo más de la manipulación informativa en España...

- 31E: El hostil ninguneo de la prensa española a Podemos contrasta con la sorpresa internacional de su éxito

Y lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MÃ©xico 2014: cayÃ³ demanda de onzas de plata

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (1 Feb 2015)

Aqui os dejo este video de Aaron Russo antes de su muerte, explicando cuales son los objetivos del NWO y como los estan implementando en el mundo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5YmI5Mb1Y0


----------



## zentrado (1 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, zentrado: Bienvenido al hilo y decirte que lo que comentas NO es incompatible con el "fondo" del comentario de paketazo.
> 
> El tema Ecológico es uno más de los muchos problemas que tenemos y que los "gobernantes" no hacen más que "aparcar", aún a sabiendas de que habrá un momento en que se hará REALIDAD, pero ya sin margen de maniobra... En este hilo, de tanto en tanto, tocamos aspectos de la Ecología porque ésta forma parte de una "muerte anunciada" en nuestra forma de vivir.
> 
> ...



Si estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de paketazo, solo he querido puntualizar el asunto de la la población, la sostenibilidad y el coste en contaminación futuro.

Recomiendo el documental "La corporación: Instituciones o psicópatas".

[youtube]GuOLxjzZiKA[/youtube]

El problema que veo actualmente es que con la globalización y con China como productor-exportador de todos los productos a precios sin competencia, se ha roto la baraja en cuanto a capitalismo productivo, lo que junto a los movimientos migratorios hace que la demanda de trabajo supere notablemente la oferta. Hay sobreproducción, sobreoferta de todo en una sociedad que considera consumir un pasatiempo.

[youtube]E53PcYGl7C4[/youtube]


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Pues, los mercados van a iniciar la semana con más "leña" al fuego...

- Índice de Gestión de Compras Manufacturero (PMI) Chino 49,8 frente al pronóstico de 50,2 Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un ejemplo más de la manipulación informativa en España...
> 
> - 31E: El hostil ninguneo de la prensa española a Podemos contrasta con la sorpresa internacional de su éxito
> 
> ...



De nuevo el poder de los medios de comunicación castrado gracias a internet.

Lo he discutido ya con muchas personas de mi entorno, pensad en la misma situación hace 20 años, nadie hubiera mirado las portadas de los periódicos internacionales, sin embargo gracias al a red, todos podemos obtener una visión global de lo que pasa, incluso de lo que pasa en nuestro propio ombligo.

Respecto a "Podemos", ellos mismos han usado la red para llegar al pueblo, no hubieran podido costearse caras campañas mediáticas para lograr hacerse eco. Así que la red (internet), es una muestra más de que tenemos una herramienta que nos iguala en condiciones, ya seamos el sultán de Brunei, o el "tonto" del pueblo.

Los grandes partidos seculares, al igual que muchas religiones, potencian el desconocimiento y la ignorancia de la población, de este modo es más sencillo mantener el rebaño junto dentro de los lindes señalados con alambre de espino, sin embargo, si un grupo de ovejas descubre que hay una zona sin alambre, podrán comprobar lo que hay al otro lado, ya sea para caer por un precipicio, o para encontrar mejores pastos...eso lo decidirán ellas con su libertad para escoger y con el conocimiento.

Por suerte de momento, no pasa como en China y otros países que castran parte de los contenidos de la red (lo intentan), para evitar que el pueblo tenga acceso a saber lo que opinan terceros de ellos mismos.

Si no tuviéramos espejos, no sabríamos si nos hemos afeitado correctamente, etc... pues la red, es un poco el espejo en el que podemos vernos reflejados, o del que podemos tratar de aprender gracias a otros que ya han recorrido el camino, y para muestra esas portadas, aportadas por *fernando*

Un saludo y buen domingo caballeros, y damas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2015)

Los países occidentales estamos avocados a una debacle económica. ienso:

A partir de los años 60, los países 'desarrollados' accedieron por primera vez en la historia de la Humanidad (y de la Vida) a medios físicos y químicos casi 100% eficaces para el control de natalidad ...¡Y a ello se dedicaron con entusiasmo!. Por razones 'prácticas', había que 'librarse de agobios' y había que 'vivir la vida', se decía. Unos de los polos de la vida (los nacimientos, los niños) fué de esta forma suprimido, o grandemente reducido. En Cataluña cada pareja tiene actualmente una fertilidad promedio en torno a 1.2 hijos por pareja. Estos hijos (aunque mejor seria decir 'este hijo') se tiene además tarde, después de 'haber vivido'; un hijo que tiende a ser mimado y sobreprotegido ...por unos padres que empiezan pronto a peinar canas.

Unos decenios después, no es casual que los pueblos de Europa parezcan geriátricos, que las familias tengan sus edades desgajadas (cosa que antes jamás ocurrió): apenas tienen nietos (y los nietos apenas tienen abuelos). Ni es casual que Europa sea un continente anciano, decrépito, con la pirámide poblacional invertida. Ni que las demencias en ancianos se estén disparando alarmantemente (el ¡50% en mayores de 84 años!). Y que, por tanto, sus sistemas de Seguridad Social amenacen con quebrar; o que, en su defecto, los tremendos impuestos para sostenerlos agobien cada vez más a los -cada vez menos- jóvenes que trabajan y emprenden (convirtiendo automáticamente a sus empresas en poco competitivas y rentables).


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

*bankiero* no hay problema, es breve aplicaremos el argumento de aquella olvidada película, La fuga de Logan, y todo de nuevo miel sobre hojuelas.

Un conocido que es un poco "animal", me dice siempre:

- ¡Joder!, te has fijado los que cruzan en pateras...tíos como armarios empotrados de 2X2, todo músculo, las mujeres un hijo debajo de cada brazo y otro en camino...estos nos comen en un par de generaciones.

Que no se entienda como un comentario racista el de mi colega, pues no lo es, simplemente me viene de perlas para explicar esa pirámide de población invertida que hemos creado en las sociedades occidentales, y la superioridad "física" que nos sacan en tan breve transcurso de tiempo gracias a la selección natural de la especie...algo que funcionó durante 4500 millones de años, pero que hemos anulado gracias a nuestra inteligencia en poco menos de 100.

Veremos como termina esta fuga de Logan, para los cuarentones en adelante que escribimos por aquí.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *bankiero* no hay problema, es breve aplicaremos el argumento de aquella olvidada película, La fuga de Logan, y todo de nuevo miel sobre hojuelas.
> 
> Un conocido que es un poco "animal", me dice siempre:
> 
> ...



Los españoles tradicionalmente hemos sido un pueblo emigrante, pero hay una diferencia, mientras los españoles ibamos con contratos muchas veces precarios a levantar la economía de otros países, esta gente que entra de forma irregular acaba desempeñando su trabajo en la economía sumergida y lejos de ser una solución agrava el problema. ienso:


----------



## meliflua (1 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKSV8oX8UII

---------- Post added 01-feb-2015 at 14:39 ----------

Todo el documental en si es una pasada pero lo de los chips es la repera, a partir del 1:15:00


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Bueno, bueno... No nos pasemos de "rosca". Me explico: cuando el "Boom" se abrieron las fronteras de par en par a la emigración... Gracias a unos gobernantes ineptos, y soy muy "benevolente", como fueron Aznar y Zapatero. En España, y no recuerdo mal, ya teníamos un paro estructural de dos millones de personas, pero la gente quería "elegir" el trabajo y, por ejemplo, en mi profesión no se encontraba personal porque el salario era inferior al de la Construcción -y nada que decir al respecto-, pero sobre todo porque había que hacerlo en fin de semana, nocturno, etc.

¿Qué sucedió? Pues aquellos trabajos que no se querían realizar los efectuaban los emigrantes. Vamos, que era lo que veíamos en la Hostelería, Limpieza, Campo, Pesca, etc. Y, por supuesto, en la Construcción e industrias asociadas. Que estuve harto de ver negros trabajando en los campos de Cataluña, Andalucía (SI, también ahí...) y, por ejemplo, en Huelva me chocó bastante ver como la recogida de la fresa era efectuada
por mujeres polacas y que venían a miles...

Con esto no estoy diciendo que esté a favor de estas entradas masivas de emigrantes, especialmente las que nos llegan a través del Norte de África, pero ése es un problema que deberían haber resuelto ya, aunque fuera en parte, los organismos internacionales como, por ejemplo, la UE, la ONU, etc. Mucha de esa gente viene para evitar ser exterminada en sus países de origen por unos HdP que se conocen como "Señores de la Guerra". Y es que en vez de eliminar determinados gobiernos (Irak, Libia, Siria, etc.) lo que habría que haberse hecho ya es intervenir en África y eliminar a todos esos HdP que campan y hacen y deshacen por allí como les sale de los huevos, pero claro éso sería "inhumano" y tampoco INTERESA, qué coño...

En fin, lo bueno de tener cierta edad es que se han visto muchas cosas y que también hemos llegado a la situación actual en España porque la gente no se ha implicado en la vida socio-político-económico-financiera y ha optado por el "Circo": Famoseo, frikis, fútbol, etc. Y así nos va...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2015)

Exacto.
Antes había trabajo que los españoles no querían, pues entonces el empresario se tenía que mover para tener mano de obra y hacer contratos a gente de otros países vía inmigración regular. Ahora es que no hay trabajo de ningún tipo.
Lo que no se puede hacer es política de puertas abiertas y barra libre porque sobre todo otros países no la hacen, Suíza o Australia por decir dos. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Si lo normal es poner unos límites a la emigración porque si desgraciadamente no hay para los de aquí, pues muchos menos para los de "fuera" y siento tener que decirlo así, pero es lo que hay... Y es que se elige a unos gobernantes para que tengan una visión de futuro y se adelanten a los problemas que puedan venir a un país, comunidad, ayuntamiento, etc. Sin embargo, la auténtica realidad es que el "pasotismo" asumido y la falta de compromiso de la ciudadanía ha contribuido -y mucho- a que estemos en la puta miseria en que nos encontramos...

Nadie veía que no existía un "modelo productivo" o es que pensaban que los pisos acabarían habitándolos los "marcianos"... Luego, se votaba sin ninguna visión de futuro y, simplemente, por afinidad a unos "colores", aún desconociendo su programa electoral. Mucha culpa, bankiero, la ha tenido también el tejido empresarial y ya vemos las consecuencias... Conozco muchos "empresarios", que tuvieron "pasta gansa", y ahora no tienen dónde caerse "muertos".

Efectivamente, hay países que tienen mucho cuidado en evitar las situaciones que se han producido en el Sur de Europa y también en Irlanda: allí la Construcción estaba llena de negros, árabes, etc. Buenos ejemplos de lo que dices bankiero son Suiza, Noruega, Canadá... Australia ya es un caso "aparte", pero podría incluirse también, aunque en el pasado fueron bastante "flexibles"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

no es casualidad que tuviéramos que soportar a un Zapatero y a un Rajoy ,,, si hubiéramos tenido gobernantes con mas de 2 neuronas , estaríamos como mínimo algo mejor ,,, y no es casualidad la creación de la eurozona , el euro ,,,, desgraciadamente el destino de europa es VOLVER A QUEMAR POR LOS 4 COSTADOS .

dejo esto

The Oil Crash: Recapitulando: SituaciÃ³n del petrÃ³leo en Enero de 2015

saludos a todos


----------



## meliflua (1 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...any-super-wealthy-preparing-bug-out-locations


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

buen aporte meliflua

esto podría resumir el porque estamos aquí,,,,

""*Life is about to dramatically change, and signs of the coming storm are everywhere*.""


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> ... *si yo tuviera millones de euros*, también me compraría un terreno y me haría un bunker supersecreto de supervivencia, no porque supiera que va a pasar algo con total precisión, sino por si acaso pasa



Para que romperse la cabeza, de tener millones de euros lo mejor...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SAXbed2VS4

Coincido con lo de *vaya domingo estáis dando*...aquí en el norte supongo que es normal que os lea con ahínco, 8º, y chaparrones continuos con granizo y truenos ocasionales...si no el hilo por lo que mi respecta sería más escueto. :Baile:


----------



## meliflua (1 Feb 2015)

Como veís mis aportes van en la linea de lo que vengo hablando desde hace mucho, demasiada deuda y mucha de ella de alto riesgo, NWO y esclavitud para el hombre normal, y como los ricos que ven qeu esto se les va de las manos se preparan su puerta de escape, bien en ultramar bien en bunkers secretos de alto standing.

Nosotros a lo nuestro, seguimos cada uno con su estrategia, y como dice lamadama, que nos sepamos adaptar a lo que venga y tengamos un poco de suerte para poder sortear los problemas que nos sobrevengan.

Saludos y feliz fin de fin de semana.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2015 at 18:29 ----------

STILL IN CONTROL? GREECE SAYS NO | A Trusted Resource For Gold, Silver, Platinum, and Bullion News


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para "macerar" un poco más la tarde a lamadama, dejo este enlace y que trata sobre lo que comentáis...

- Â¿POR QUÃ‰ LOS SUPER RICOS BUSCAN REFUGIOS PARA ESCONDERSE? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, hace pocos días estuve viendo un documental sobre el "Survival Condo" que aparece en el artículo y es una auténtica "pasada"...

De todas formas, me parece que le estáis dando mucha importancia a este tipo de noticias, porque la verdad es que esto es más "viejo" de lo que pensáis. Por ejemplo, Suiza es un "gruyere" en cuanto a refugios nucleares y eso desde hace décadas. Son los llamados Schutzraum y que existen de forma privada, comunitaria, hospitales, centros públicos importantes, etc. En fin, ya veis la diferencia entre un país que piensa en su ciudadanía y los "demás"...

En EE.UU. y Canadá también existe una larga tradición al respecto, así que tampoco hay que conceder demasiada importancia a ese tipo de noticias. Y es que cualquiera que conozca la Historia sabe que las "élites" siempre han tenido refugios y distintas "alternativas" a previsibles tiempos convulsos. La Historia de Roma está plagada de ejemplos...

# paketazo: De los tiempos que anduve por el Norte de España lo que me quedó, aparte de la nobleza de sus gentes y su excelente comida, fue un tiempo casi siempre revuelto y la presencia casi constante de la lluvia, viento, temporales, etc. No me extraña que hayan parajes tan verdes y "cuidados" (pocos deben "ensuciar"...). Y bueno, por aquí Cataluña, tampoco te pienses que el tiempo anda muy "fino", pero seguro que ahora estamos mejor que en el Norte...

Saludos cordiales.

# Flip: Ya me pareció en su momento... El nick, metalero y numismatico... No había que ser Sherlock Holmes para "adivinarlo". Nada, me alegro de saber de nuevo de ti y te mando un fuerte abrazo. Por cierto, ya sabes cómo soy y también el equipo que formamos aquí, así que tampoco te tiene que sorprender la dinámica que lleva este hilo... aunque también guardo un grato recuerdo de aquel equipo que formamos en otro "lugar"...


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2015)

Hola

Es muy complicado seguir el foro por la cantidad de aportes que hay.
Si fernando soy el mismo flip, gran trabajo que haces por aqui.

Os veo en modo panico, pero estar tranquilos el sistema no se va a caer, hay demasiado en juego , cuando todo parezca que se cae volveran a inyectar liquidez y todo volvera a ser igual, salvo que por 31 gramos de oro te daran unos pocos mas papelitos de colores.

Hay tanta liquidez que un fondo de inversion de singapur de 225 millones de euros que invierte en inmobiliaria en españa tiene dificultades para Encontrar edificios que le permita cumplir con el criterio minimo de rentabilidad que tiene marcado un 5%


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

He buscado un "retazo" del documental que ví sobre el "Survival Condo". Lo dicho: una "pasada"...

-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLy6AXjwQK8

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2015)

Si a términos de supervivencia nos referimos está claro que en caso de desastres (economicos, guerras, naturales, etc) el que se puede mover sobrevive y el que se queda quieto en un sitio muere. Y quien se puede mover? El que tenga recursos a mano, es decir, el que se ha preparado. :fiufiu:


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

en línea de lo que estamos hablando.....

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-01/its-greece-vs-wall-street

:fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

Desde los años 50s llevan con el negocio de los refugios nucleares, que si muros de 1 metro de hormigón, chapas de plomo de 3 milímetros, purificadoras de agua...etc

Todos terminan olvidados en medio de la nada o en el mejor de los casos sirviendo de refugio a ratas o insectos varios.

El marketing es el marketing, y a la hora de vender "metralla", USA va un paso por delante.

Dentro de 30 años venderán refugios tipo satélite orbital, o plaza fija en la plataforma espacial "VTATOmarXKuLO" por cantidades astronómicas etc.

Lo que ha dicho *Lamadama* de la suerte, es un plus, sobre todo en horizontes inciertos. Puedes gastarte todo el sudor de la frente en prepararte para un Armagedón, y al final vas y la cagas partiéndote la nuca con el borde de la piscina justo el día antes del apocalipsis.

La cigarra y la hormiga son la fábula que nos carcome por dentro en situaciones de previsible coherencia para afrontar teóricos y posibles sucesos adversos, pero esa misma fábula, bien analizada, también nos demuestra que muchas hormigas trabajan para su reina hasta la extenuación y muerte sin llegar a probar las mieles de su trabajo, y muchas cigarras ni tan siquiera llegan al mes de Septiembre vivas tras haberse apareado y disfrutado durante medio verano(¿para que guardar comida entonces?) 

Un refugio nuclear hoy en día lo veo bastante una perdida de tiempo y dinero, si en los 60s la vieja URSS tenía la *TSAR 50 megatones *la de Hiroshima creo que eran 10 Kilotones o algo así...ojo solo KILOTONES.

Actualmente, se desconoce la potencia que puede alcanzar un artefacto nuclear, pero desde los 60 hasta hoy pues echad cuentas, los refugios nucleares convencionales serian una perfecta "caja de pino"...y los no convencionales, pues quizá ni les de tiempo a llegar a sus dueños en caso de "lio magno"

Yo en caso de detonación nuclear cercana o inminente, una copa, música, y buenas vistas para un último baile.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2015)

Hacia la ruina desde la euforia - LLENO DE ENERGÍA - Cotizalia.com
Simplemente genial este artículo, aunque es antiguo, es muy recomendable.
:Baile:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mucho mejor hormiga que cigarra... Quizás, tengo esa opinión porque he visto el transcurrir de mi vida y la he podido comparar con la de otros, que partiendo desde una mejor posición, se han quedado a muchos "kilómetros" de distancia, ya me entiendes... ¿Disfrutaron más de "sus" momentos? Lo dudo, pero ahí entran los conceptos que podamos tener de la vida e incluso de sus aspectos ¿lúdicos?

Yo siempre he dicho que para opinar de algo con cierta propiedad hay que "conocerlo" y sobre la Guerra los que mejor la conocen son los militares o los que lo han sido... Te digo esto porque la gente, en general, no tiene ni pajolera idea de cómo sería una guerra entre potencias nucleares ni los sistemas en los que se está trabajando para optimizar los ataques y retardar o anular la capacidad de respuesta del adversario.

Bien, en el mundo militar y que es trasladable a otros muchos ambitos de la vida, se trata sobre la ESTRATEGIA y que puede y debe consistir en el arte de operar correctamente. Ya en las Academias militares esto se amplia: Arte operacional, Estrategia operativa, Estrategia conjunta, Estrategia general, Estrategia combinada, Estrategia total, Gran estrategia y Estrategia global. Todas estas denominaciones -repito- pueden aplicarse a los conceptos que tenemos los "preppers" -preparacionistas-. Por consiguiente, si alguien decide ser hormiga tendrá siempre MUCHO ganado, aunque sea TIEMPO...

Eso no quita para que si se llegase a una Guerra Total, pues SI es preferible el mejor panorama posible y una buena copa del mejor whisky posible... Total, tampoco valdría la pena vivir en un mundo sin sentido...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (1 Feb 2015)

El ciclo de la vida, se repite una y otro vez, los humanos cometemos los mismos errores ante las mismas visicitudes

First the DEFLATION – then the INFLATION | Armstrong Economics


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

Edito mi firma en honor a "la otra" filosofía de vida, para no olvidar la otra parte del juego, y a raíz de las predicciones apocalípticas del foro.

No doy ni quito razón, solo recuerdo que hay dos maneras de verlo como mínimo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Edito mi firma en honor a "la otra" filosofía de vida, para no olvidar la otra parte del juego, y a raíz de las predicciones apocalípticas del foro.
> 
> No doy ni quito razón, solo recuerdo que hay dos maneras de verlo como mínimo.



:XX::XX::XX: paketazo: mejor vuelve a tu anterior firma, aunque eso lo decides tú...

¿Sabes lo que dijo George Best antes de morir? Pues: "Don´t die like me", es decir "No mueran como yo". Y es que te recuerdo que su muerte se produjo "gracias" a los "excesos" que cometió en su vida.::

En fin, no ha sido un buen "ejemplo"...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2015)

*Fernando* quemó la mecha por ambos extremos no cabe duda, ahora la pregunta del millón es:

Vivir y morir como por ejemplo Juan Pablo segundo, o como el adicto futbolista vividor...

la respuesta supongo que será un poco de ambas.

Mira te pongo el ejemplo de un amigo que se lo llevo la ELA, era un vividor del estilo de Best, recuerdo que en una ocasión le dijo a su madre:

- Mamá, he vivido yo más cosas en diez años de mi vida, que tu en toda la vida, así que no llores mucho por mi, y piensa un poco más en ti.

Personalmente aun que quisiera no podría ser como Best, me falta pasta, mujeres, soy mal bebedor, y no me gustan los coches caros.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

igual si que tiene razón lamadama , nos hemos pasado con las malas noticias y ya nos hemos tirado a la nada vida,,,, :XX::XX::XX:
yo como tampoco tolero muy bien el alcohol , me ha dado por comprar trozos de metal,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2015)

En fin, como dijo el bueno de Aristóteles: "La virtud es una disposición voluntaria adquirida, que consiste en un término medio entre dos extremos malos, el uno por exceso y el otro por defecto."

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2015 at 22:54 ----------




timi dijo:


> igual si que tiene razón lamadama , nos hemos pasado con las malas noticias y ya nos hemos tirado a la nada vida,,,, :XX::XX::XX:
> yo como tampoco tolero muy bien el alcohol , me ha dado por comprar trozos de metal,,,,,



:XX::XX::XX: Hombre, especifica un poco el "metal", porque si te da lo mismo te cambio Cobre por Oro...)

Pues yo me acabo de tomar un buen whisky... y es que el alcohol y el sexo en su justa medida no son malos:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Las drogas ya son otra cosa:abajo:

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2015)

la ultima copa\enlace ,,,,

Europe Fractures: France "Prepared To Support Greece" In Debt Renegotiations | Zero Hedge

buenas noches a todos


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> la ultima copa\enlace ,,,,
> 
> Europe Fractures: France "Prepared To Support Greece" In Debt Renegotiations | Zero Hedge
> 
> buenas noches a todos



Boas...

Klave para la evoluzión del metal : Grezia ha abierto la espita,un hetxo. Ahora ,tras la banderola robinjudiana al viento, viene la maskarada, los órdagos faroleros, los silenzios kalkulados, las empatías, los kontrapesos...

Lo weno, k el fondo kuestiona 2 ikonos hasta el tuétano, el mismo konzéto Fiat...y una de sus prinzipales vedettes, el Txurrieuro. Y salir airoso de ese test, serà,komo mutxo, mantener sus status fulleros ( objetivo de mínimos e inkluso así, harto difízil ).

Y kontra esos 2 bezerrillos de oro ( de oro papel ),los metaleros van kubiertos y algún paso por delante. Otro hetxo.

Semana 2, e interesante ( la montaña rusa de pega, se presume larguita ). 

Palomitax.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- ¿Es el RBA el siguiente de la lista? | Investing.com

- La deuda que no se puede pagar no se paga - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

Hoy esta corriendo sangre en la banca española. Si Grecía quiebra los siguentes seremos el resto de europeos del sur.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

Os dije el otro día que quizá usen a Grecia para amedrentar al resto de los "flojillos" de la UE.

Va a ser una negociación larga, Grecia no se irá de la noche para la mañana, quizá pasen meses o años (si es que se va).

Pensad una UE sin Grecia, España, Portugal, Italia, puede que Irlanda...no me imagino a los Estados Unidos diciendo...California no cumple, hay que expulsarla del dólar, Alaska lo está haciendo mal, hay que largarlos por la vía rápida...

Especularemos con ello pues, pero siempre comprados en oro físico por lo que pueda pasar en próximos capítulos.

Un saludo.


----------



## oinoko (2 Feb 2015)

LLevo todo el fin de semana dandole vueltas donde invertir un pequeño exceso de liquidez proveniente de la venta de las últimas obligaciones patrias a 10 años que me quedaban, ya es literalmente imposible que suban más.

A parte de un par o tres onzicas más de oro, la opción que tiene más fuerza a estas horas es la de la fondos monetarios en moneda nordica, en concreto, noruega y danesa. A partes iguales.

De las coronas noruegas ya se ha hablado bastante por aquí, lo novedoso en este hilo es la deuda danesa. 

La corona danesa está anclada artificialmente al Euro, en una banda muy estrecha, como lo estaba el CHF hasta hace 15 días. Con Dinamarca es muy probable que ocurra lo mismo que con el CHF, el ataque de compras que está sufriendo es brutal y parece dificil que aguante mucho más. La situación se está haciendo tan insostenible, que en dos semanas han bajado los intereses tres veces, para tratar de parar la avalancha de euros que entran para comprar coronas danesas. Los intereses ya los pusieron negativos, primero al -0.35% y ahora al -0.5%.

Que os parece la idea?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Hola, oinoko: Yo llevo días dándole vueltas a este tema e incluso Francisco Llinares a recomendado la DKK, pero la verdad es que no me decido, aunque lo más probable es que suceda lo que todos esperan...

El único "pero" es que la Economía danesa NO es ni la noruega ni la suiza y tampoco su divisa tiene la consideración de "relevante". En fin, es algo que debes meditar y decidir en consecuencia.

Saludos.

Y sin animo de entrar en polémica, un conocido vendedor de MPs del foro ha dejado de tener un comprador y también van a dejar de serlo los amigos que le he enviado... Por supuesto, van a cesar también las recomendaciones en su favor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

Si fuera a por divisas para protegerme de los sucesos en el euro buscaría divisas bastante lejos de Europa, pero es solo mi opinión. Los periféricos del euro tampoco es que estén exentos de riesgos si en el euro pasa algo. 
ienso:
Oro, plata, GBP, USD, NZD, AUD, CAD, CHY, CHF, NOK y poco más usaría yo para una cesta multidivisa. Del JPY igual que del euro pasaría de momento.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

*oinoco* mantén un pico de liquidez. 

Podría pasar que las bolsas sufrieran un sell off en próximas fechas, y por consiguiente arrastrasen en un primer momento a los metales. Entonces tendrás el dilema de si comprar metales en la caída o entrar en renta variable a precios "de saldo".

Yo me decidiría por los metales, pero de nuevo manteniendo una parte importante de liquidez. En futuros inciertos suele ser el mejor de los activos.

En cuanto a jugártela con divisas, si piensas en serio que la UE se va al carajo, pues cualquier divisa que no esté muy vinculada al € te será más útil que la Danesa. 

Pero si esto es una migraña pasajera como cuando estábamos los PIIGS con las primas por 400 puntos básicos y todos decían que ya llegó la hora de que todo se fuera al traste, acojonaron se posicionaron como les dio la gana y la tormenta pasó. Si ahora la tormenta amaina unos meses el € debería repuntar, y es cuando algo está caro cuando hay que venderlo, no cuando ya nadie lo quiere.

Suerte con tu decisión.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

Yo creo que siempre usan la misma artimaña.
Meten miedo.
Los pequeños inversores venden.
Vienen los inversores buitres a comprar a manos llenas.
Al final no pasa nada.
Los buitres se forran. ienso:


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te has dado cuenta cómo pasa alguien de ser una persona cordial y educada que se gana honestamente sus euros en una compraventa, a ser un botarate ridículo, engreído y maleducado, por dos semanas de subidas del oro?
> 
> Digo yo, ¿será que le han hackeado la cuenta y alguien está destruyendo su imagen (y por lo tanto su negocio)?
> 
> Porque de verdad que no entiendo nada. :abajo:



He borrado dos veces mis palabras al respecto de ese hilo, y de ese foro en concreto antes de publicarlas. No merece la pena atizar más ese fuego, es una discusión absurda, y ya se ha perdido la finalidad de la misma hace días.

Había oído hablar de ese vendedor ,y siempre buenas cosas, no me esperaba una reacción tan grande por algo tan ridículo y que apenas iba con él.

En cuanto al ataque personal contra una persona que compra algo a un precio ofertado, ya sea o no un timo, me parece de mal gusto como poco, echarle en cara su "ignorancia" al respecto.

Yo encargué unas Maple del 2014 a 15,10€+0,50€ por cada una de gastos de envío, o sea 15,60€, en aquellos días en Estonia la diferencia de precio era absurda, unos 0,40€, así que no había tanto diferencial, en más, si hubiera comprado 1000 onzas me hubiera salido casi a precio, de ahí que no desconfiase. 

De momento no desconfío, pero sí me mosquea la tardanza.

Que sale mal...pues me joderé evidentemente y tomaré las medidas que tenga que tomar. Pero os aseguro que no reprocharé a nadie ni me jactaré de lo listo que soy o lo bien que hago las cosas...no es mi estilo, ni me serviría para nada.

*Fernando* ya sabe lo "jodido" que puedo estar al respecto, sobre todo por lo que a mi respecta hacia su persona.

No quiero darle más vueltas al asunto.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

En mi barrio hay una tienda nueva de físico y pienso tantear los precios, aunque creo que a lo mejor ya se pasó el tren de la compra física barata. Por internet a menos que sean páginas con muchas referencias sigo sin fiarme, llámenme antiguo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

De todas formas los mercados son complicados. Si compras algo y justo ese día se dispara ese activo, el primer problema es que se va a disparar la comisión tambien. Las tiendas y los brokers no son una ONG son un negocio. Incluso en cambios muy líquidos como el EurUsd algo así como la comisión fija no existe. ienso:
Si el que se dedica a compra venta de activos no cuenta con mucha liquidez para compensar vaivenes del mercado, no le queda otra que rebañar en los márgenes. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Hola, lamadama: Realmente, si te digo la verdad, NO merece la pena comentar más al respecto. No dicen que el cliente siempre tiene razón, pues si el vendedor no convence se busca otro y Santas Pascuas... En tu caso, ya te lo solucioné... ¿No? Y es que, afortunadamente, vendedores hay de sobras, aunque no abunden en nuestro país, pero al final es una simple cuestión de que se encuentren oferta y demanda... Ahora bien, toda esta "problemática" ha servido para "retratar" a alguno que teníamos por "perfecto"... y, por tanto, aviso para aquellos navegantes que quieran recogerlo.

# paketazo: Tampoco te preocupes tanto. Vamos a darle algo más de tiempo a este nuevo "personaje" y a las "malas" ya tengo mis contactos entre aquellos que se dedican a perseguir delitos...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (2 Feb 2015)

Amigos, he abierto un hilo. No tiene buena pinta, pero espero que sean paranoias mías... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dedor-or-et-dargent-cosas-que-no-cuadran.html


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Y vamos a aportar algo al hilo... Y gracias Ana por enviarme la información.

- "Escoltar camiones de petróleo hacia la frontera... a eso nos dedicábamos en Irak" - Público.es

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Feb 2015)

Paketazo , en esta vida , todo sirve para aprender , y tal como opinan algunos , yo también creo que simplemente es un "novato" intentando vender , ha cometido sus errores y por lo que leo , creo que no es un timo.
Recuerdo hace unos meses cuando empecé a sacar la nariz por aquí , que desconfiaba un poco de todo , pero con el tiempo , aquí encuentras buenos consejos y buena gente , y te tranquilizan.
He llegado a quedar con algún forero , y eso que tenia una desconfianza grande al principio,,,,,
yo en conocimientos sobre el tema , pocos , los que voy aprendiendo por aquí de los grandes foreros , pero si necesitas algo , por tontería que parezca , aquí tienes a un forero con ganas de devolver lo que le han dado , y estaré encantado de ayudar en lo posible.

saludos y gracias a todos

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 20:36 ----------

Bruselas se plantea disolver la troika como concesión al Gobierno griego | Internacional | EL PA

:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a seguir aportando información...

- Rebelion.

- BOOM: SGE Withdrawals Week 3, 2015: 71 tonnes!

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2015)

Gold Rates in India
En la India el precio del oro está a 1420 usd/onz.
No me extraña que vayan como locos a Dubai a buscarlo a precio spot, es que es un negocio redondo. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Je,je,je... bankiero: No tienen que ir allí a buscarlo... y es que ya están allí. Dubai tiene su mayor mano de obra barata en los hindúes y los paquistaníes... Y también sabemos que buena parte del Oro entra en la India mediante el contrabando.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... bankiero: No tienen que ir allí a buscarlo... y es que ya están allí. Dubai tiene su mayor mano de obra barata en los hindúes y los paquistaníes... Y también sabemos que buena parte del Oro entra en la India mediante el contrabando.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola

Los hindues que estan por "aqui" suelen ahorrar parte de sus bienes en oro, es una tradicion y cultura para ellos. En el aeropuerto de Dubai no suelen haber muchas restricciones. Si sacas oro te piden la facture, pero puedes sacar hasta 10,000 USD por persona (incluyendo ninyos). Normalmente los hindues bien colocados en Emiratos, que hay muchos, suelen ir 2 veces por anyo a su pais por la cercania. Conozco gente que en cada viajecito pues se lleva entre 200 y 400 gramos de oro (en lingotes).

Con respect a las monedas, puf! Andorrano tiene mejores precios, y muchos de los conforeros que venden. Por ejemplo, el otro dia vi unos soberanos y estaban 15 euros mas caros por moneda en relacion al precio de andorrano.

Lo que es un mal negocio en Emiratos es la plata, al menos en los lugares que he visto: entre un 10 y un 15% por encima del spot. 

Saludos


----------



## Flip (3 Feb 2015)

hay pre acuerdo en grecia y se anunciara pronto
40-50 años de extension y a tipos cero
Gana Merkel el dolar continuara su camino a la paridad
Y el dinero vendra a eu a raudales , el mejor activo este añi sera
La renta variable europea.

Es probable que el s/p 500 acabe en negativo y el oro plano vs usd

A ver como lo vende Tsiripas


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: En cualquier caso, parece que no tienen más remedio que ponerse de acuerdo, aunque sea ampliando el plazo de la deuda y, por tanto, asumiendo implícitamente que ésta no se va a pagar NUNCA. No deja de ser un "parche" para evitar un "hundimiento" y retardar el PROBLEMA en el tiempo, ya no en el caso de Grecia sino a nivel mundial, aunque sea en Occidente donde radica la mayor dimensión del mismo...

Respecto a lo "otro" que comentas, no sé si te refieres al corto plazo o de aquí al final del año. En fin, sigo los mercados, pero ya sabes que éstos muestran una irracionalidad absoluta.

No está de más comentar que Flip trabajaba en el mundo financiero e imagino que sigue haciéndolo, así que en el pasado sus opiniones siempre tuvieron una gran consideración por mí parte. Lo digo porque al ser nuevo por el hilo, algunos puedan prejuzgar ligeramente lo que comenta, aunque afortunadamente esto no suele suceder en este hilo donde escribe gente "normal" y sin "conflictos de intereses"... Por ejemplo, yo no vendo MPs "físicos", solamente los compro y a quien me da la gana.

Os dejo un par de artículos informativos...

- Â¿Por quÃ© Rusia y China compran 'furiosamente' oro? - RT

- Agencia china de calificaciÃ³n otorga la 'AAA' a Gazprom - RT

Y este que dejo a continuación es de "opinión", aunque NO estoy de acuerdo en su totalidad, ya que entre otras cosas la situación socio-político-económica en España no es comparable con la de EE.UU., y mejor prueba que los datos publicados hoy sobre el aumento del paro en nuestro país. Ahora bien, SI que estoy de acuerdo en que debiera haber una mayor implicación en la formación cultural de los hijos y nietos... Eso les permitiría unas mejores "herramientas" para alejarse del "borreguismo" general.

- Lo mejor que puedes dejar en herencia

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2015)

Si el futuro del euro son renegociaciones de la deuda hasta el infinito, más razón para abandonar la liquidez en euros. 
Sigo pensando que el oro va a ser el gran ganador de estos sucesos. 
Es verdad que la bolsa europea se pondrá alcista pero de poco me sirve ganarle puntos al EuroStock 50 si al final lo que gano son euros que valen menos. ienso:

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 11:22 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y este que dejo a continuación es de "opinión", aunque NO estoy de acuerdo en su totalidad, ya que entre otras cosas la situación socio-político-económica en España no es comparable con la de EE.UU., y mejor prueba que los datos publicados hoy sobre el aumento del paro en nuestro país. Ahora bien, SI que estoy de acuerdo en que debiera haber una mayor implicación en la formación cultural de los hijos y nietos... Eso les permitiría unas mejores "herramientas" para alejarse del "borreguismo" general.
> 
> - Lo mejor que puedes dejar en herencia
> 
> Saludos.



Muy bueno este artículo. Siempre es bueno tener un ojo en lo que pasa en USA porque en 5 años lo veremos aquí como media. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

# bankiero: Bueno, también sabes que a un futuro "X", y más corto que largo, los USD también valdrán mucho menos. Tampoco existen motivos suficientes que apoyen la fuerte apreciación del Dólar estadounidense, aunque la verdad es que TODAS las monedas fiduciarias se están devaluando fuertemente en el tiempo y ya sabemos cómo suele acabar esto, es decir con su desaparición y sustitución por otras "nuevas" o "reformas" en los sistemas monetarios.

SI, los MPs suelen ser la mejor forma de "preservar" valor en el tiempo, al menos eso es lo que nos cuenta la Historia conocida...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

En cuanto al marketing de venta, los $ se llevan la palma. Es de las monedas más diluidas del planeta, y sin embargo la aceptación es tan buena como la Coca Cola.

Podrá caer el $ como especulamos en este foro, pero no sé si estaremos vivos para verlo. Puede ser una rotura por el lado de la deuda, no sé, alguna debacle que les pille "desprevenidos" como lo de Lehman ,o el 11s...que pasará, quizá mañana o dentro de 20 años, y dejará al descubierto para la "plebe" la fragilidad real del sistema.

¿En cuanto a que atesorar?, por aquí está claro. Leía ayer un artículo del Andorrano donde decía que al atesorar dinero, atesoras pasivo de baja calidad...vamos la filosofía que tenemos aquí muchos:

Breve pero importante reflexión - Andorrano Joyeria

Para una jubilación "tranquila" y a 20 años vista o más, creo que el oro es el caballo ganador, ya que las incertidumbres en los fondos, planes, renta fija/variable y divisa pueden ser tan tantas, que no me jugaría mi vejez a ninguno de esos caballos, o no al menos en gran medida.

Coincido con *bankiero* oro mejor que dólares, dólares=bulbos de tulipán a largo plazo.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: En fin, el artículo que aportas es de una "parte interesada", es decir de un vendedor de MPs, y nada que decir en cuanto a su legitimidad. Ahora bien, prefiero "fuentes" más "libres", aunque el artículo no dice nada que no se haya dicho por aquí y de forma bastante más amplia.

Yo pienso que uno tiene que estar bien "diversificado" en su Patrimonio, es decir que en los MPs debería haber una cierta ponderación y cada cual elegir el "peso" que les debe conceder. Eso SI, analizando el producto y si no le convence, pues "pasando" de él y de lo que le podamos contar aquí y en otros sitios. Y es que todo tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes y los MPs tampoco son ajenos a éstos últimos.

Dentro de una "diversificación", caben todos los activos financieros que se comercializan y ahí el conocimiento económico-financiero es el que debe poner o quitar las "líneas rojas"... En mi caso, no tengo ningún inconveniente en tener Fondos de Inversión, Planes de Pensiones, etc. Desde luego, hace tiempo que "aposté" fuertemente por los MPs, pero vamos por una simple cuestión de "percepciones" o "paranoias", vete a saber...

Je, je, je... ¿20 años? En los tiempos actuales eso ya parece una "eternidad"... Si no tenemos "certezas" a cortísimo plazo, ya no te digo a ese plazo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 12:00 ----------

Y os dejo un artículo que analiza las distintas divisas...

- El dólar debe decantarse en una dirección u otra | Investing.com


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2015)

Yo catalogaria los activos de inversión en 3 grupos:
Los activos físicos: tienen un valor intrínseco ya que son limitados. Por ejemplo los metales, los combustibles, las tierras, las casas.
Los activos de papel: tienen un valor extrínseco dado que se respaldan por la buena praxis de las instituciones que los emiten. Por ejemplo las divisas, los bonos soberanos o las letras.
Los activos híbridos: donde el valor está a caballo entre una cosa y la otra, por ejemplo las acciones, los bonos corporativos o los fondos.

Los activos de papel se respaldan por praxis y por tipos de interes, entonces cuando los tipos son altos el riesgo es alto y cuando los tipos son bajos el riesgo es bajo. La prueba son los tipos negativos del SNB.

Mi conclusión es que cuando la Fed eleve tipos, el dólar subirá pero el oro será el ganador más a largo plazo. ienso:
Si la QE ha causado una fuerte corrección del oro, la no QE deberá causar un fuerte repunte.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Relevante... e imagino que interesará al conforero oinoko y que solicitó opiniones por aquí sobre la DKK.

- Dinamarca suspende la emisión de nueva deuda pública

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (3 Feb 2015)

Parece que el petróleo ha dejado su tendencia bajista? Esta subiendo con fuerza.

Como lo veis?


Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # bankiero: Bueno, también sabes que a un futuro "X", y más corto que largo, los USD también valdrán mucho menos. Tampoco existen motivos suficientes que apoyen la fuerte apreciación del Dólar estadounidense, aunque la verdad es que TODAS las monedas fiduciarias se están devaluando fuertemente en el tiempo y ya sabemos cómo suele acabar esto, es decir con su desaparición y sustitución por otras "nuevas" o "reformas" en los sistemas monetarios.
> 
> SI, los MPs suelen ser la mejor forma de "preservar" valor en el tiempo, al menos eso es lo que nos cuenta la Historia conocida...
> 
> Saludos.



¿ Y como ve Ud. el tema CHF ? ya comente que tengo algo de Francos, desde hace tiempo ( me comí el tortazo del 2011) y aunque no me hacen falta, púes podría aprovechar ahora que aún el cambio con el EUR me es favorable, para sacar beneficio, pero es lo que digo...y luego ¿ que ?...no sé si dejarlo como esta y diversificar...porque veo que el cambio CHF vs EUR comienza otra vez a subirse a la parra...vamos a por los 1,06 de cambio...

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 14:58 ----------




amtt dijo:


> Parece que el petróleo ha dejado su tendencia bajista? Esta subiendo con fuerza.
> 
> Como lo veis?
> 
> ...



Veo difícil que el Brent perfore los 45 $/barril para abajo...ienso:


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Parece que el petróleo ha dejado su tendencia bajista? Esta subiendo con fuerza.
> 
> Como lo veis?
> 
> ...



De momento un rebote técnico después de semanas de "leches". El que lo haya pillado desde abajo pues que se marque un buen stop.

El €/$ recuperando también por rebote técnico, de momento no hay nada definido, por debajo de 1,1550 €/$ no se pueden tirar cohetes pienso yo.

Como dice *Chupate esa* imaginad un €/$ a la par y el petróleo a 80$ barril...no habrá contenedores en la UE suficientes para que podamos rebuscar el desayuno los europeos.

Para exportar hay que producir, y para producir hay que tener energía barata y competitiva, no la tenemos y por eso incluso depreciando el €, será difícil obtener una recuperación.

Para una probable recuperación, precisaríamos € barato y petróleo barato...así quizá pudiéramos intentar algo a medio plazo para general puestos de trabajo.

Veremos si es rebote y de nuevo caída, o tiene continuación en el tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Yo voy a seguir manteniendo mis CHF, aunque sea por razones "paranoicas"... Ahora bien, Vd. debiera tener en cuenta que el BNS está interviniendo activamente en el mercado de divisas y parece que quiere un cambio que oscile entre 1,05 y 1.10... No sé si eso es un "farol"o si lo van a poder conseguir o vaya Vd. a saber... No me atrevo a aconsejarle al respecto porque yo entré por unas determinadas "razones" y que para mí continúan vigentes en el medio/largo plazo, pero esas "razones" pueden ser totalmente diferentes en su caso.

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (3 Feb 2015)

Ya estamos de vuelta a la dinamica de siempre. La onza sube durante la cotizacion en Asia, corrije al abrir Londres y le pegan varapalo en franja USA. Durante el rally de final 2014 y comienzo de anyo parecia que no habia intervencion a la baja.

Si alguien lo sigue, me gustaria recibir opiniones sobre la evolucion de la volatilidad en distintas franjas horarias... si hay algun tipo de pauta que se pudiera predecir con modelos arima,arch o solo se trata de los usual suspects machacando como de costumbre.

Gracias


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Feb 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> Ya estamos de vuelta a la dinamica de siempre. La onza sube durante la cotizacion en Asia, corrije al abrir Londres y le pegan varapalo en franja USA. Durante el rally de final 2014 y comienzo de anyo parecia que no habia intervencion a la baja.
> 
> Si alguien lo sigue, me gustaria recibir opiniones sobre la evolucion de la volatilidad en distintas franjas horarias... si hay algun tipo de pauta que se pudiera predecir con modelos arima,arch o solo se trata de los usual suspects machacando como de costumbre.
> 
> Gracias



Hola sukumvir, 

Hará cosa de un año estaba mirando precio para cargar un poco de plata y la franja horaria en la que caían los metales para luego recuperarse era entre las 2 y las 3:30 de la madrugada, me di cuenta al mirar por las mañanas la evolución diaria y ver que se repetía ese patrón (por eso de que hay tiendas que actualizan el precio cada 5 minutos).

Por el comentario veo que ahora es al revés.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Hola sukumvir,
> 
> Hará cosa de un año estaba mirando precio para cargar un poco de plata y la franja horaria en la que caían los metales para luego recuperarse era entre las 2 y las 3:30 de la madrugada, me di cuenta al mirar por las mañanas la evolución diaria y ver que se repetía ese patrón (por eso de que hay tiendas que actualizan el precio cada 5 minutos).
> 
> ...



Con el oro sucede algo parecido, al cerrar los mercados de derivados en Europa sobre hora u hora y media más tarde el precio suele bajar algo, y sobre las 6 de la mañana (hora española), el precio se aproxima de nuevo al alza.

No es algo exacto, pero suele funcionar al menos 2 de cada 5 veces al menos.

Un saludo


----------



## chema1970 (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, ya supongo que se habrá dado ya la pregunta, pero llevo poquillo por aquí, así q si alguien me pudiera responder se lo agradeceria, respecto a las onzas de plata, si se diera el caso de tener q revenderlas, seria complicado, no? Quiero decir que sería mucho más fácil revender soberanos p.e., tendría que revalorizarse mucho la plata para alcanzar la liquidez del oro tomando como emergencia un compro oro, que serviría para el ejemplo...
Que conste q como bonitas casi que son más chulas las de plata y q personalmente la proporción es de 15:1...


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Hola, ya supongo que se habrá dado ya la pregunta, pero llevo poquillo por aquí, así q si alguien me pudiera responder se lo agradeceria, respecto a las onzas de plata, si se diera el caso de tener q revenderlas, seria complicado, no? Quiero decir que sería mucho más fácil revender soberanos p.e., tendría que revalorizarse mucho la plata para alcanzar la liquidez del oro tomando como emergencia un compro oro, que serviría para el ejemplo...
> Que conste q como bonitas casi que son más chulas las de plata y q personalmente la proporción es de 15:1...



La plata de inversión se revalúa/devalúa en mayor medida que el oro, otra cosa son monedas históricas, ediciones limitadas etc

Ejemplo: Si el oro sube un 2%, la plata lo suele hacer un 5% y viceversa.

El spot de la plata en España para comprar tiene el añadido de la comisión del vendedor y el IVA, con lo que vender sacando beneficios es complicado.

Si no tuviera IVA, sería bastante parecido al oro (la reventa me refiero)

Si tienes pensado especular a corto plazo, pienso que te beneficiaría más el oro (de acertar el movimiento y momento de compra)

Las revalorizaciones que precisarías en la plata deberían ser bastante elevadas, salvo que tengas la posibilidad de comprar sin IVA etc...algo complicado salvo para plata vieja (antigua).

Esa es mi opinión, pero seguro aquí muchos podrán aportarte un grano de arena al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## chema1970 (3 Feb 2015)

*Gracias*



paketazo dijo:


> La plata de inversión se revalúa/devalúa en mayor medida que el oro, otra cosa son monedas históricas, ediciones limitadas etc
> 
> Ejemplo: Si el oro sube un 2%, la plata lo suele hacer un 5% y viceversa.
> 
> ...



Gracias, confirmas mi opinion, el tema del iva machaca, no era para especular, solo curiosidad, en el largo plazo será como todo, nadie lo sabe... Y en cualquier caso mejor q los papelitos...


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Esto sigue técnicamente sin definirse a corto/medio plazo. A largo seguimos siendo bajistas.

Visionado de foto

Los que quieran entrar en bajada, 1240$ y luego 1200$


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, chema1970: Para especular en los MPs. mejor el "papel". El "físico" es otra cosa y NO es el vehículo más adecuado para esperar fuertes revalorizaciones en el corto/medio plazo, aparte de que no suele utilizarse para ese fin, aunque puede producirse. En lo personal, llegué a vivir momentos en que mí Oro llegaba a triplicar su valor de adquisición y en la Plata entre 400%-500%. Y no vendí... ¿Por qué? Primero, porque no lo necesitaba; Segundo, porque lo tengo como un "seguro", algo así como los seguros del hogar, piso, decesos, etc., es decir para aquellos "imprevistos" que pueden llegar y donde se suele necesitar dinero -y aquí estamos hablando de otro tipo de "dinero"...-; Tercero, porque hay que diversificar el Patrimonio y también en estructurar una herencia lo más libre posible de cargas impositivas, aunque a este último paso ya se llega con la edad...

Y te añadiré que como "dinero en efectivo" es mejor el Oro y la Plata siempre cuenta con mayor potencial de revalorización. Además, algunos "apostamos" con la posibilidad de un Peak en ese metal, aunque esto ya entra en el terreno de la "especulación" pura y dura... y me refiero a la "mental".

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoEU8_sbbyA


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> La cantidad de pasta que entro entre 1212$-1218$ (concretamente en 1216$) fue descomunal.Si ya se,papelitos :XX: pero descomunal !
> Si pierde los 1220$ me pondre nervioso :fiufiu:



Yo a 1200/1240 tengo otro puñado de billetes intercambiables por metal rubio...allá ellos si me lo quieren dar o no...a ver quién termina antes, si ellos con el físico o yo con mis billetes.

Es broma...seguro que acabo yo antes con los billetes.

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2015)

Había algunas opiniones de que si estabamos en deflación el oro puede bajar mucho más, en mi opinión pueden esperar sentados a que baje. 

Añado que deflación como tal no está desde los años 30 ni se le espera, la masa monetaria actual sigue expandiéndose al infinito. Lo único que es nuevo es que esta rebota en un circuito cerrado entre bancos, estados y bancos centrales. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Yo lo tengo más que claro, pero os dejo esto para "reflexionar"...

- A ver cómo arregla el mercado lo que viene | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Ese dia en esa zona se realizaron mas de 60 mil futuros en menos de 5 minutos,sin que fuera ninguna hora especial por algun dato economico Usa o algo asi.El volumen se disparo,solo para romper ese nivel,que mira por donde era la linea clavicular.



piensa que si eran contratos "largos" en posible que muchos ya se cerrasen en la cota de los 1300$ con una bonita plusvalía.

No te preocupes, si volviera a esas cotas sería un regalo para los que tenemos cash y pretendemos físico.

Ya os dije bastantes veces que el Gap abierto en los entornos de 1400$ lo cerramos si o SÍ, bueno, salvo que se termine el mundo antes. por eso toda compra por debajo de esos 1400 la considero acertada.

Que se nos puede ir al invento a 1000$ Oz??, podría ser, por eso como siempre dice *Fernando*, consideremos el metal como un seguro, no como un medio de riqueza/especulación.

Mantened cash, este desbarajuste con el BUND, Las bolsas y los metales/petróleo , va a petar en algún momento. No sé el timming, pero si tenéis un rato mirad la evolución de la bolsa americana en los años previos al 1929.

No pretendo compararlo, es absurdo, sin embargo el sentimiento era parecido, había un exceso de liquidez que todos se apresuraban a meter en bolsa para multiplicar sus ganancias.

Ahora hay un exceso de $ en el sistema (mucho más exagerado que nunca) , la bolsa no para de subir (USA), y el resto de activos están bastante descoordinados, metal fuerte, bonos fuertes, inmobiliario USA fuertísimo...vamos es como si el dinero fuera llenando todo lo que puede llenar hasta que reviente claro está. 

Veremos a ver el cierre hoy


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW0NjWMX1b8

mas que interesante


----------



## JM-PA (3 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dESTwGPs-Uo


----------



## meliflua (4 Feb 2015)

Sin comentarios

Paul Craig Roberts – The New Greek Government May Be Assassinated | King World News


----------



## Dev-em (4 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Sin comentarios
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts – The New Greek Government May Be Assassinated | King World News



Entonces, ¿ el "accidente" del caza Heleno que costo la vida a un par de militares de ese país , además de un montón de galos, y el despiste de los hebreos con el mortero que le costo la vida a un casco azulado hispano que serían , avisos a gobernantes y pretendientes a gobernar de izquierdas , de los respectivos países de los difuntos ?........

De ser así , los corleone unos niños de teta.


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2015)

Si los tribunales internacionales que dicen juzgar crímenes contra la humanidad hicieran bien su trabajo, habría muchos "grandes" presidentes y ministros encarcelados de por vida.

Ya hablamos en el pasado de N. Chomsky, por mencionar a alguno de los activistas que denuncian estas atrocidades.

¿se puede hacer algo?

A cortísimo plazo, no. Pero no tengo dudas de que el conocimiento y la verdad irán saliendo ala luz poco a poco...pensad en lo que sabían vuestros padres, y en lo que sabéis vosotros...pues pensad en lo que deberán saber nuestros hijos.

Yo recuerdo de niño que todo lo relacionado con la bandera de barras y estrellas era digno de idolatrar...sus marines, sus leyes, sus libertades, sus presidentes...hoy años más tarde, ya no son muchos los que idolatran a este país. Lo aceptan por sus circunstancias y posición, al igual que sus aliados los descendientes de Caifás y muchos otros países que le rinden pleitesía de diferentes modos.

Cuando un país se plantea abandonar un yugo militar, nos guste o no, se le amenaza.

Las maneras pueden ser muchas como la historia nos ha mostrado, pero pienso que si creemos en algo con convicción, debemos perseguirlo a pesar de que nos cueste sangre y sudor, como personas y como país. 

La siguiente generación lo agradecerá o al menos entenderá el por que de la situación.

En cuanto al día a día el oro aguantando por encima de los 1240$ zona de posible suelo a corto plazo, y el €/$ perdiendo fuelle, ya que no pudo con los 1,1550$, que pueden ser muy importantes cara el futuro de la moneda respecto al $.


----------



## pbunda (4 Feb 2015)

¿Cuales son sus opiniones con respecto a este EA de gold? 
merzischellgold's Profile | Myfxbook

Saludos parece ganar muy bien!!


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Feb 2015)

Hola.

Os dejo este post para vuestra lectura y reflexion ienso:

En el post hay enlaces que explican algunos de los puntos que trata.

No se si alguien ya lo habia puesto antes...

Saludos

What Comes After Paper Money, Part 1: Fiat's Obvious Failure :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

Me da igual que los MP's bajen ó suban...por fin he visto que es un gran seguro de vida...He dicho...nunca volveré a dudar...:


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me da igual que los MP's bajen ó suban...por fin he visto que es un gran seguro de vida...He dicho...nunca volveré a dudar...:



:XX:

Joder dubitativo, con los disgustos que nos dabas trolleando.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Joder dubitativo, con los disgustos que nos dabas trolleando.



He visto la luz y juro no volver a hacerlo más...palabra...pero joder, dudar es humano...::


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He visto la luz y juro no volver a hacerlo más...palabra...pero joder, dudar es humano...::



Si has dejado de dudar...peligro esto se viene abajo 

No se trata de dudar o no dudar, pienso que es solo diversificar en activos tangibles y no tangibles, de los cuales ahora mismo creo que es mejor ir acumulando en tangible y deshaciendo en intangibles.

Pero que yo lo piense no significa nada.

Un saludo y vivir con una duda menos, es vivir como poco más desahogado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2015)

pbunda dijo:


> ¿Cuales son sus opiniones con respecto a este EA de gold?
> merzischellgold's Profile | Myfxbook
> 
> Saludos parece ganar muy bien!!



Parece un trabajo prometedor pero si fuese el santo grial no estaría en venta. Además el histórico tiene pocos días, si no llega a un año por lo menos no llega para ser una estadística relevante. ienso:


----------



## pbunda (4 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Parece un trabajo prometedor pero si fuese el santo grial no estaría en venta. Además el histórico tiene pocos días, si no llega a un año por lo menos no llega para ser una estadística relevante. ienso:



En realidad, tienes mucha razón, me mostró un reporte de 3 años inicialmente como operaba manualmente, pero ahora tiene su estrategia estructurada es por ello que le doy un par de semanas mas, lo otro es que ahora le dije que probara en otros Brokers y lo esta haciendo en cuentas demo. ya te comento de que tira esto. 

saludos y gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Joder dubitativo, con los disgustos que nos dabas trolleando.



:XX::XX::XX: ¡Joder! maragold... No lo "flageles" más, ahora que ha salido de la "oscuridad":XX::XX::XX:

# El hombre dubitativo: Con tu nick, mejor que no te pierdas por un campo de margaritas...:XX::XX::XX: sino vuelta a "comenzar".

Y no te "mosquees" que va en broma, vamos ya se ve, pero por si acaso.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 19:25 ----------

Interesante... 

- Un gráfico espeluznante... que se explica por sí solo - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (4 Feb 2015)

Hola Fernando, ¿podrías poner una trayectoria educativa para un niño actual? Ya que tengo pequeños de los que preocuparme, como mencionaste anteriormente.

Muchísimas gracias, amigo.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Feb 2015)

Buenas, con el hilo de Maragold he descuidado este, pero ya initentaré ponerme al día,

¿SNB ya se ha hecho de Pablemos?

Niño Becerra: "Ya existe un exceso de población activa, pero no su placebo"

_Niño Becerra 

El catedrático de Estructura Económica de la Universidad Ramón Llull, Santiago Niño Becerra, vuelve a insistir en la idea de que el futuro tecnológico que nos aguarda no proveerá de empleo a la población: "Hay que desmentir la cantinela de que la tecnología genera empleo". La única solución si las previsiones de Becerra se cumplen será poner en marcha la renta básica (placebo para la población activa).

Becerra explica en La Carta de la Bolsa, que durante la época de bonanza y crédito fácil se creó una exceso de capacidad productiva para alimentar "un consumo que fue considerado como inacabable", hoy todo ese exceso capacidad productiva se encuentra ocioso y puede que nunca vuelva a usarse.

"Lo de las máquinas, edificios, instalaciones, y estructuras empresariales detenidas o infrautilizadas, tremendo es, pero en fin, se echa el cierre y a otra cosa", pero lo que realmente preocupa el economista catalán es el exceso de oferta de trabajo y que parece "que va a incrementarse, insinúa un horizonte de desempleo estructural descomunal y desmiente esa cantinela tantas veces repetida de que la tecnología genera empleo".

Becerra cree que la única demanda de empleo que va a generar la tecnología será "ultracualificado y poquísimo, además, destruye enormes cantidades del tipo de trabajos y empleos que realiza y ocupa 'el hombre de la calle'. Aquí no hay solución".

"Por ello comienzan a aparecer voces que preconizan la instauración de una renta básica; es decir existe ya un exceso de población activa, pero no su placebo", culmina Niño Becerra._

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

Vidar dijo:


> Hola Fernando, ¿podrías poner una trayectoria educativa para un niño actual? Ya que tengo pequeños de los que preocuparme, como mencionaste anteriormente.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, amigo.
> 
> .



:XX::XX::XX: ¿De "cachondeo", amigo? Menudos dos "pájaros" tú y el amigo maragold:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: NO, no puedo ayudarte ya en ese aspecto y es que eso de "una trayectoria educativa para un niño actual" ya me coge "tarde" y, además, hace poco que deje la "Docencia", pero la mía consistía en "repartir yoyas") Y esa esta muy mal vista en los tiempos actuales...:´(

Un abrazo, amigo, y Gracias por ese extraordinario sentido de humor.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 21:53 ----------

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, no sólo SNB es ¿próximo? a Podemos, ya sabes que yo estoy en esa "línea". Mira, soy un tipo muy "raro"... pero eso ha hecho interesante mí vida, así que cuando vaya al Infierno tendré bastantes cosas que contar por allí.

Tampoco dice ninguna "tontería" SNB, porque tanta tecnología está destruyendo la mano de obra e incrementando la penuria de un exceso de población y que no sería una "carga" con una mayor y mejor distribución del trabajo. Sólo con ver la cantidad de robots trabajando en las fábricas te das cuenta de que esto es uno de los mayores males para una Sociedad y el que no lo quiera ver ya se lo encontrará...

Yo no soy contrario a una Renta Básica siempre y cuando fuera en el sentido de necesidad de gente desprotegida. Mira, Refinanciado, al cabo del año me gasto una "pasta X" en paliar la miseria que veo alrededor mío, ya sea de algún familiar necesitado, o bien en el Banco de alimentos o asesorando también a los más "débiles"... Todo en la medida de mis posibilidades y estoy orgulloso de ello, pero entiendo que pago unos determinados impuestos y que éstos debieran servir para que el Estado cubriera de sobras lo que yo tengo que aportar en los ejemplos que he expuesto. A veces me pregunto si algunas iniciativas socio-políticas del pasado hubieran podido cambiar este mundo tan injusto y donde impera el Neoliberalismo más salvaje...

En fin, Refinanciado, cada cual tiene sus particulares "percepciones", pero eres todavía joven y ya podrás "enderezarte"... je,je,je.

Y aprovecho para dejaros una noticia relacionada con el Oro...

- El oro sonríe a la volatilidad | Investing.com

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: ¡Joder! maragold... No lo "flageles" más, ahora que ha salido de la "oscuridad":XX::XX::XX:
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: Con tu nick, mejor que no te pierdas por un campo de margaritas...:XX::XX::XX: sino vuelta a "comenzar".
> 
> ...



Soy el espíritu de la contradicción...:XX: que le voy a hacer...moriré asi...::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas, con el hilo de Maragold he descuidado este, pero ya initentaré ponerme al día,
> 
> ¿SNB ya se ha hecho de Pablemos?
> 
> ...



El problema no es la tecnología. Es que España se ha convertido en un país básicamente de servicios al calor de la UE y de la burbuja inmobiliaria/crediticia. Pero para permitirse tener un sector servicios hiperdimensionado, tiene que haber al menos otro sector que lo haga muy bien y España no lo tiene. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

# bankiero: SI que hay un problema de "tecnología". Tú mismo reconoces implicítamente que no tenemos Industria, aparte de otras muchas cosas. Mira, que NO nos engañen con más "chorradas": Antes de entrar o que nos "entrarán" en la UE unos HdP, tanto de aquí como de afuera, España tenía trabajo y una deuda más que aceptable. Teníamos Industria, obsoleta si quieres, pero la teníamos... Lo mismo que una Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca muy competitivas. Y el sector Servicios ya funcionaba y como principal motor el Turismo... También teníamos la "peseta" y no el puto Euro y que era una moneda muy sobrevalorada con respecto a la nuestra, aparte de las ventajas que supone devaluar en determinadas circunstancias y no esa ASFIXIA permanente que nos azota...

Y sobre la Industria te diré que la poca que tenemos está llena de robots y eso quita mano de obra y en CANTIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (4 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: ¿De "cachondeo", amigo? Menudos dos "pájaros" tú y el amigo maragold:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: NO, no puedo ayudarte ya en ese aspecto y es que eso de "una trayectoria educativa para un niño actual" ya me coge "tarde" y, además, hace poco que deje la "Docencia", pero la mía consistía en "repartir yoyas") Y esa esta muy mal vista en los tiempos actuales...:´(
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo, y Gracias por ese extraordinario sentido de humor.[/url]
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



No iba con ningúna sorna, de verdad, después de comentar:



> Ahora bien, SI que estoy de acuerdo en que debiera haber una mayor implicación en la formación cultural de los hijos y nietos... Eso les permitiría unas mejores "herramientas" para alejarse del "borreguismo" general.



me esperaba algún consejo para preparar a mi sobrino para lo que queda por venir.

educación oficial y la que le podamos añadir que no le van a enseñar, idiomas, ¿un oficio?, ¿una ingeniería?... para que le sirva lo que a mí?...

No sé, Fernando, ya sabes que ando perdidillo.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

Vidar dijo:


> No iba con ningúna sorna, de verdad, después de comentar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Vidar: Escribo tanto que se me hace "pesado" a veces "recordar", pero claro ahora que pones ese fragmento ya lo "pillo", pero la verdad ya sabes que conozco cosas tuyas -somos amigos- y no te había relacionado con ese sobrino que me comentas.

Por si te sirve, te pondré lo que yo apliqué en mí hijo: era un buen estudiante, pero no quería estudiar, de manera que bien pronto me dijo que quería ponerse a trabajar y yo quería que fuera a la Universidad, pero visto lo visto le dije que tenía que sacarse la formación profesional de un oficio y eligió Electricidad. Bien, se le complementó con el estudio del Inglés, y a mitad del aprendizaje empezó a trabajar y a estudiar. Resultado a día de hoy: siendo joven (30 años) ha cotizado más de 11 años a la S.S., luego ha estado trabajando con una continuidad amplia. Siguió estudiando materias relacionadas con su oficio y hoy en día (lleva más de 6 años así) ejerce de Jefe de Mantenimiento de una empresa relevante hoy, mañana Dios dirá... Está fijo y tiene un sueldo más que aceptable para lo que se paga hoy en día.

Creo que esto que te explico debería servirte como "referencia". Por consiguiente: un oficio mejor que una carrera universitaria, un idioma universal como el Inglés y acompañado de un deporte donde se aplique la Disciplina y, especialmente, individual (las Artes Marciales pueden ser un buen ejemplo de lo que te digo). Eso y vigilar mucho las "amistades" y según los estatus sociales todavía más. En las clases medias "altas" es donde suele presentarse mayor conflictividad y contrariamente a lo que se suele pensar.

En fin, amigo mío, te he dado mí opinión o al menos lo que yo hice con mí hijo y con unos más que excelentes resultados. Y disculpa que interpretará equivocadamente tu comentario, pero el "pájaro" del maragold suele "revolucionarme".:XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## meliflua (4 Feb 2015)

Perdon por meterme en vuestra conversación sobre educación de los hijos.

Los mios son mayores los dos, la mayor terminó ingenieria y esta trabajando en Madrid en Bosch, el segundo esta en segundo de Ingenieria, ambos buenos chicos, estudiosos y responsables, educados en valores y coherentes con el tipo de vida que llevamos.

Hoy si tuviera que volver a empezar a educar, aparte de la educación cognitiva, me hubiera gustado poder participar con ellos en educación practica de vida. Conocimiento del entorno, de su flora, de su fauna, horticultura, y ese tipo de cosas que no se enseñan en ningún lado, pues dado que de pequeños tienen mucho tiempo libre, es bueno que aprendan a ser lo más autosuficientes que puedan.

saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

# meliflua: Eso ya lo vivió mí hijo en su juventud y pubertad. Tenemos la suerte de vivir en una zona donde tenemos montaña y mar a elegir, aparte de que buena parte de nuestra vida la hemos tenido asociada al huerto, animales, etc. Entiendo que esto es algo que ya se sobreentendía o es que yo ya soy muy "antiguo"... pero en mí población de residencia nos movemos así, por tanto me resulta "extraño" tu comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (4 Feb 2015)

Yo eso lo vivi con mi padre cuando viviamos en el pueblo, cazabamos, recogiamos setas, esparragos trigueros, zarzamoras, teniamos huerto y granja, gallinas, pollos, conejos, cerdos..., en fin, haciamos una vida practicamente autosuficiente, salvo por la electricidad y poco más.

Yo soy urbanita, llevo viviendo en la ciudad demasiado tiempo, y ese tipo de vida que hacia en mi niñez y adolescencia, aquí no es posible. Por eso he comentado que me hubiera gustado poder transmitir a mis hijos esas inquietudes y destrecezas que no se ensenñan en el colegio, sino en el entorno familiar donde se puedan desarrollar esas actividades


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Feb 2015)

En realidad, pienso que el problema no es la tecnología sino la manera de sacarle beneficio, por ejemplo, hay máquinas que te hacen 100.000 yogurts a la hora, unas pocas de ellas bastarían para cubrir las necesidades de una gran ciudad diariamente, también hay medios productivos automatizados y energía asequible que podrían perfectamente satisfacer las necesidades para que dichas máquinas funcionaran sin problemas.

Todo esto sin siquiera mano de obra, ¿pero donde está el problema? que esas máquinas tiene dueño y este quiere el máximo beneficio al menor coste posible.

Cuando perfectamente se podría dar un yogurt a cada persona de una gran ciudad sin que éste apenas desembolsara dinero (o quizás gratis).

Sé que se escucha muy demagógico mi comentario, pero la tecnología debe servir al ser humano en general y no a unos cuantos que se enriquecen a costa de las necesidades de los demás.

¿Para que quieres contratar personas para algo que no se necesita?, yo lo veo contraproducente, de hecho lo vemos con nuestro mastodóntico "equipo" de servidores públicos innecesarios (los necesarios mis respetos) y políticos que se están llevando toda la riqueza de nuestro país por la cara.

Lo que se necesita es cambiar nuestro modo de vida y manera de llevar las finanzas, estas deber ser un medio, no un fin.

El ser humano tiene que aprender a controlar sus pasiones (o los 7 pecados capitales si me permitís) y utilizar más el cerebro, pensar más en el bien común, en la unidad como ser sociable que es, pero eso -lamentablemente- es una utopía.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2015)

¿CÃ³mo afectarÃ¡ la automatizaciÃ³n al futuro del trabajo? | SÃ³lo sÃ© que no sÃ© nada
Al hilo del tema tecnológico. ienso:

Sobre el tema educativo, hay ciertas cosas que harán falta siempre:
Educación financiera.
Idiomas.
Informática.
Don de gentes y seguridad en si mismos.
A partir de ahí es mejor aconsejar hacer lo que le guste a cada uno, que es donde uno sacará su potencial.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

# Refinanciado: Yo he visto hacerse realidad algunas "utopías"... Y te dejo esto:

- "La utopía de un siglo, a menudo se convirtió en la idea vulgar del siglo siguiente."

Y, lamentablemente, ahora no recuerdo al autor de una frase tan genial.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Escribo tanto que se me hace "pesado" a veces "recordar", pero claro ahora que pones ese fragmento ya lo "pillo", pero la verdad ya sabes que conozco cosas tuyas -somos amigos- y no te había relacionado con ese sobrino que me comentas.
> 
> Por si te sirve, te pondré lo que yo apliqué en mí hijo: era un buen estudiante, pero no quería estudiar, de manera que bien pronto me dijo que quería ponerse a trabajar y yo quería que fuera a la Universidad, pero visto lo visto le dije que tenía que sacarse la formación profesional de un oficio y eligió Electricidad. Bien, se le complementó con el estudio del Inglés, y a mitad del aprendizaje empezó a trabajar y a estudiar. Resultado a día de hoy: siendo joven (30 años) ha cotizado más de 11 años a la S.S., luego ha estado trabajando con una continuidad amplia. Siguió estudiando materias relacionadas con su oficio y hoy en día (lleva más de 6 años así) ejerce de Jefe de Mantenimiento de una empresa relevante hoy, mañana Dios dirá... Está fijo y tiene un sueldo más que aceptable para lo que se paga hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Ey! Pero si yo no he dicho nada!!! 

El mío tiene sólo 10 meses.
Lo primero que le enseñé: cuando veas un político en la tele... echa las mano a la cartera!
(Aún no lo entiende...:XX


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Feb 2015)

India and Russia back China's call for 'new world order' | South China Morning Post

India and Russia back China's call for 'new world order'
Foreign ministers of two nations meet Chinese counterpart in Beijing as China 'seeks to counterbalance US influence' in the Asia-Pacific


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

# bankiero: Hoy la juventud ya va bastante preparada en lo que tú comentas. Quizás, donde más se falla es en la educación financiera y de ahí los dramas que se viven en muchos hogares... 

Matizaría una cosa desde la "experiencia": está bien que te "guste", pero sobre todo tiene que tener "salida" y es que el mercado del trabajo está muy, pero que muy "cerrado". Te pondré un simple ejemplo: en mí empresa, una secretaria no entra como no conozca el Catalán, Español, Inglés y otro idioma. Es más, se está fomentando un idioma más y, realmente, el sueldo que cobran no justifica tanta preparación. Impensable en otros tiempos... Yo formé a mí hijo con la idea de que, posiblemente, tendría que emigrar y que se defendería mejor con un buen oficio y que fuera necesario dentro de nuestro modelo de Sociedad. Luego, siguió estudiando y especializándose en ramas como las Energías Renovables, Automatismos, etc. Como le gusta su oficio, el estudiar no le supone ningún esfuerzo. En ese aspecto es una "joya".

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Feb 2015)

Belgium Reportedly Plans to Retrieve 200 Tons of Gold From UK Storages / Sputnik International

Sputnik... parece la nueva RT. Aunque esa info de la repatriación de 200 T por parte de Bruselas parece que la cogen de una cadena Belga.

Hay movimientos señores.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Ey! Pero si yo no he dicho nada!!!
> 
> El mío tiene sólo 10 meses.
> Lo primero que le enseñé: cuando veas un político en la tele... echa las mano a la cartera!
> (Aún no lo entiende...:XX



:XX::XX::XX: Pues, menos mal que hablas poco.ienso: Bueno, de aquí a cinco años, allá por los Reyes, mejor le regalas un "equipo de antidisturbios" porque con los años -si no lo remediamos- el "político" ya nos entrará por la ventana...:cook:

Cuidate, amigo.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (5 Feb 2015)

Y por aquí otros......

Now Belgium wants to Retrieve its 200 Metric Tons of Gold from UK Depository | Shenandoah


----------



## timi (5 Feb 2015)

pues si , la educación es muy importante , pero es mas importante no perder las riendas , no sea que por forzar dejen de obedecer .
mi hija tiene 9 años , y hace 2 , sus tres amigas de clase se apuntaron a taekondo , y ella me pidió poderse apuntar , la hubiera apuntado sin condiciones , pero le puse la condición de que además tenia que hacer ingles,,, resultado , este año sus amigas ya no van a taekondo , pero ella me pidió seguir , le encanta , y en el ingles sigue ,,, como no , e la condición para lo otro ,,,

saludos

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 06:53 ----------

en breve empezare con las clases económicas , y esas se las hare yo,,,,o
mes estoy planteando pagarle la paga , cuando sea mas grande , en la cual una parte sea en plata ,,,,ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí dejo esto...

- Heritage Foundation: Indice de libertad económica 2015

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Feb 2015)

Hola. Sólo paso a saludar y agradeceros este hilo.

En mi opinión actualmente es el mejor del foro y os sigo todos los días.

Imagino que hay muchos como yo que aportamos poco, o nada, pero os leemos en silencio. Lo dicho, un abrazo y gracias.


----------



## meliflua (5 Feb 2015)

Muerte y oscuridad

Ninguno dudamos que estamos viviendo unos momentos tremendamente interesantes. De cualquier manera tenemos que entender que no siempre es muerte y oscuridad. Lo que tenemos que entender es que no podremos tener grandes cambios o reformas sin muerte y oscuridad. Tenemos que darnos el batacazo y quemarnos para que se produzcan las Olas de Destrucción cCreativa. (Joseph Schumpeter) Joseph Alois Schumpeter - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si analizamos la Gran Depresión Americana, que todo el mundo dice que se debió prever, supuso un colapso de la fuerza de trabajo agrícola (25%). Todos veian muerte y oscuridad, pero lo que no entendemos es que sin la gran depresión aun seguiríamos cultivando tomates. En la Gran Depresión podemos ver el cambio que supuso en la Economía el crash de la agricultura, esto obligó a crear una mano de obra calificada que se derivó hacia otros campos. Desafortunadamente supuso el nacimiento del "Gobierno" que ha crecido desproporcionadamente. En estos momentos hemos alcanzado el Peak del Gobierno, e ineludiblemente tendrá que seguir su ola hacia el colapso. Los gobiernos no producen nada, solo consumen la riqueza creada por los ciudadanos. Cuanto más consume más despacio crece la economía, y menos oportunidades de futuro para las próximas generaciones.
Y si, estamos en una era de Muerte y Oscuridad de los gobiernos, pero la luz que se ve al final del túnel es una nueva tierra de excitantes oportunidades, Una Ola de oportunidades para el sector Privado. Pero tenemos que tener en cuenta que los gobiernos no harán reformas ni irán mansamente hacia esa nueva luz. Ellos lucharán con uñas y dientes ante su inminente destino.
El objetivo tiene que ser dar un paso fuera del camino y convencer a otros de que estamos en la Ola de Destrucción Creativa, no el fin del mundo. (Armstrong Economics)

El problema que puede ocurrir, es la entrada en escena de falsos profetas, que ante la ola de indignación masiva que viven las sociedades del mundo, se abran paso y cercenen esta oportunidad de cambio, abocándonos a gobiernos totalitarios y/o populistas con los resultados que todos conocemos. 
Si una idea es aceptada por el 10% de la población, se consolidará y se asimilará por el resto de la población. Ayer salieron publicadas las encuestas del CIS, que dan a Podemos una intención directa de voto del 19%, primera fuerza, y unos resultados cocinados del 23%, segunda fuerza política, esto era impensable hace tan solo un año. Hoy ninguno pensamos que Podemos sea un bluff, sino más bien, una idea que ha cuajado profundamente en la sociedad y que más pronto que tarde explotará. La contraparte la tenemos en PPPSOE, que ante la indignación que sentimos los españoles han caído estrepitosamente en intención de voto, nos encontramos en una situación nueva para el país, tres fuerzas políticas mayoritarias pero ninguna capaz de formar gobierno sin alianzas.
Hoy tenemos un conejo de indias de lo que puede suponer este tipo de cambios en la nueva sociedad que nos va a tocar vivir, Grecia y Tsiripas, en breve sabremos si es un gobierno del pueblo para el pueblo, o, si por el contrario sigue siendo más de lo mismo. Grecia ha llegado a su suelo, insolvencia, deuda impagable, altísimo desempleo…. una sociedad donde la Ola de Destrucción esta haciendo mella. Veremos como reaccionan sus nuevos políticos y si esa Ola de Destrucción se convierte en Muerte y Oscuridad, o por el contrario, da una nueva oportunidad a sus ciudadanos y a sus iniciativas privadas para resurgir de las cenizas, como el ave Fenix.ienso:
También veremos como reacciona "El Gobierno Global", si deja hacer o si por el contrario se los carga de raíz, como predecía Paul Craig Roberts.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2015)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/newsflow.aspx?ms=773252D5010
Esta web es una mina de información sobre los metales. ienso:
http://www.24hgold.com/english/arti...4H11690&redirect=true&contributor=Clive+Maund


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2015)

*meliflua* *podemos* aprender con el método de prueba error, *podemos* tratar de predecir errores analizando las variables, o *podemos* aprender de los errores que cometen otros.

La historia nos ha demostrado que generalmente usamos el método prueba error, y aquí presupongo que no será diferente.

Tras el 1975 hubo un auge en los partidos deseosos de dar a este país el empuje que se suponía merecía tras años de autarquía.

Una constitución, nuevas leyes, congreso, senado, urnas...

¿En aquel entonces por que se actuó del modo que se actuó?...pienso que fue simple evolución del pensamiento.

Del mismo modo que pasamos de primates a hombres, hemos pasado de feudalismos o gobiernos autoritarios a democracias más liberales.

Y todo esto precisa una maduración, un cambio de mentalidad. Hoy vemos a un homosexual y nos parece lo más normal del mundo, pues recuerdo historias de mi difundo abuelo contándome como en el pueblo perseguían y apedreaban al que se supusiera era homosexual...¿Qué ha cambiado? 

¿Podemos, empeorará la situación o la mejorará?, yo tengo clara mi postura al respecto como estudioso de la economía y sus sistemas y su historia. Pero no influenciaré a nadie para que decida libremente, el "prueba error" es un método eficaz...pero por desgracia muy lento.

Grecia fue la cuna de una de las culturas más boyantes de todos los tiempos, y hoy apenas pueden dar de comer a sus hijos...¿Qué ha cambiado en 2500 años?

Como bien dices, a veces la muerte y la oscuridad son el prólogo de la luz y la vida. Si nos hemos quedado caducos y obsoletos, quizá tengan que ser nuestros hijos los que saquen esta "mierda" adelante, ya que nuestra mentalidad puede que todavía no esté preparada para un verdadero cambio no solo político, pues en el fondo el problema no es político, todos lo sabemos.



El € aguantándose con las uñas y el Gold sin definir de momento nada de nada.


Un saludo compañeros


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2015)

Interesante gráfico.
Volveremos a los años 70? 

Y un artículo sobre el curioso caso del oro alemán:
Germany's Gold Repatriation Activist Peter Boehringer Gets Results - Bloomberg Business


----------



## frisch (5 Feb 2015)

Vidar dijo:


> me esperaba algún consejo para preparar a mi sobrino para lo que queda por venir.




Estudie lo que estudie, haga lo que haga que aprenda también un oficio manual. No sólo porque es bueno para el equilibrio de la persona sino porque, llegado un momento, le puede salvar las alubias.

Un saludo.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Feb 2015)

Hola.

Se que a la mayoria no nos sorprende, pero no deja de ser "acojonante"

Un gráfico espeluznante... que se explica por sí solo - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Un saludo.

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> El Banco de Dinamarca recorta los tipos de interés por cuarta vez en dos semanas - Bolsamania.com



En línea al seguimiento que se ha hecho desde aquí a la DKK... Oinoko, tú mismo... Aunque yo ahora no tengo pensado entrar.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 18:01 ----------

- LOS PREOCUPANTES DATOS DEL BALTIC DRY INDEX | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2015)

Por técnico se ve un triángulo descendente en H1 así que si pierde los 1250 habrá que cambiar a bajistas a medio plazo.

Por otro lado la Fed deja caer que para una subida de tipos todavía queda, eso añade liquidez al mercado para meter cortos al Comex, o permite seguir la fiesta de bonos y bolsa en detrimento del metal según se mire.

El escenario pinta bajista en el oro excepto si hay una sorpresa en Europa y Grecia se sale del euro o declara bancarrota. ienso:

Habrá que mantenerse fuera y esperar acontecimientos.

Interesante análisis sobre el futuro político de España:
Podemos quiere ser como Syriza: He aquÃ­ porquÃ© no serÃ¡ nada fÃ¡cil


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Por técnico se ve un triángulo descendente en H1 así que si pierde los 1250 habrá que cambiar a bajistas a medio plazo.
> 
> Por otro lado la Fed deja caer que para una subida de tipos todavía queda, eso añade liquidez al mercado para meter cortos al Comex, o permite seguir la fiesta de bonos y bolsa en detrimento del metal según se mire.
> 
> ...




Quiere decir que debemos esperar a comprar mas? llevo una semana pegado al puto indice, quiero comprar en Febrero, y y veo que no baja de 1260. Recomendais esperar mas? En cuanto entrariais?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Quiere decir que debemos esperar a comprar mas? llevo una semana pegado al puto indice, quiero comprar en Febrero, y y veo que no baja de 1260. Recomendais esperar mas? En cuanto entrariais?



Los 1150 eran cojonudos para comprar, ahora ya depende, yo mucho potencial de bajada no veo pero sí de subida.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: Yo he visto hacerse realidad algunas "utopías"... Y te dejo esto:
> 
> - "La utopía de un siglo, a menudo se convirtió en la idea vulgar del siglo siguiente."
> 
> ...



Lo siento Fernando, lo sigo sin ver, necesitamos cambiar nuestros valores, por mucho que ayudes siempre hay alguien que lo fastidia todo.

Por ejemplo, no hace mucho comentaste que ayudaste en el banco de alimentos, pero mira a donde fue tu ayuda (o parte de ella):

Roban en el Banco de Alimentos de Guadalajara cerca de 2.000 kilos de comida

_El Banco de Alimentos de Guadalajara ha sufrido el robo en su almacén de cerca de 2.000 kilos de comida que iba a ir destinada a los colectivos más vulnerables de la provincia.


Además, este robo, que ya ha recibido numerosas protestas y condenas a través de las redes sociales, ha ocasionado importantes daños y destrozos en este almacén, tal y como han condenado a Europa Press, su presidenta, Carmen Hombrados, que ha mostrado su indignación e impotencia. 

Se han arrancado puertas y causados daños en las ventanas y en el techo e incluso la cámara de vigilancia, algo que ni su presidenta ni el resto del voluntariado comprenden que se pueda hacer, sabiendo que estos alimentos van precisamente para familias que realmente los necesitan.

En todo caso, Hombrados ha recalcado el hecho de que se hayan llevado los productos precisamente más caros y que mejor venta tienen en el mercado como puede ser la leche, el aceite, sopas de sobre, patés, café, latas, potitos, harinas, colacao y chocolates. "No se han llevado ni lentejas ni garbanzos", ha asegurado. 

Desde el pasado día 2 en que tuvieron lugar estos hechos, que han transcendido este jueves, están siendo investigados por las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad, Hombrados ha asegurado que no ha parado de llorar porque "esto no tiene perdón de Dios". 

Parece ser que la mayor parte de lo que se han llevado procedía de la campaña de recogida de Navidad. Además, el autor o autores de estos hechos se han llevado también el furgón del Banco de Alimentos. 

Precisamente, el secretario general de Asuntos Sociales y Voluntariado, José María Dívar, visita este jueves a las 18.30 horas el Banco de Alimentos para mostrar la solidaridad de la Junta con motivo del robo sufrido por esta organización, ha informado la Junta en un comunicado._


Me recuerda a la peli de Private Ryan en la batalla de Omaha Beach cuando el médico intentaba curar a los soldados heridos y simplemente les seguían disparando...

No obstante, es mil veces preferible hacer algo y arrimar el hombro en lo que se pueda, que no hacer nada.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo no tengo que cambiar mis "valores"... En todo caso, serán los demás y si los tienen, que esa es otra cuestión.

Respecto a mí ayuda al Banco de Alimentos, te aseguro que no ha ido al "paquete" ese de la noticia que anexas. ¿Y por ese motivo tendría que dejar de ayudar? Anda, ya...

Otra cosa es que cuando sucedieran cosas así se hicieran juicios sumarísimos, al estilo de los "extremismos", y que finalizaban con un "tiro en la nuca" de los HdP... Porque hay que ser miserables para hacer según qué cosas, pero claro con la corruptela que existe no es extraño que cada vez haya más HdP que se lanzan al "ruedo"...

En fin, Refinanciado, si la solución consiste en hacer el "avestruz" y que no nos toque, pues mal lo tenéis, porque a mí no sé los años que me pueden quedar, pero en teoría bastantes menos que a vosotros, así que la "pelota" está en vuestro "alero" y no en el mío.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Me recuerda a la peli de Private Ryan en la batalla de Omaha Beach cuando el médico intentaba curar a los soldados heridos y simplemente les seguían disparando...
> 
> No obstante, es mil veces preferible hacer algo y arrimar el hombro en lo que se pueda, que no hacer nada.
> 
> Saludos



No te olvides que el médico administraba morfina a todo moribundo a punto de palmarla.

En cuanto a lo que hagan los demás esté bien o mal, tu piensa en lo que haces tu. 

No me vale la excusa de que aquí como roban todos yo también robo.
Yo no le puedo enseñar esa filosofía de vida a mi hijo, aun que sí sea lo que la sociedad le inculca.

Reitero que la solución no es política, la solución es de cultura social, algo que ya deberíamos mamar en la EGB o como se denomine ahora, y que no deberíamos de dejar de cultivar hasta que seamos un recuerdo.

En cuanto a lo de comprar ahora oro o no...pues estamos entre 1305 y 1240, dependiendo de para dónde lo rompa saldrá disparado o caerá a 1200 que pienso sería un punto interesante para acumular algo más de físico si se tercia.

Un saludo y buena tarde.



China: nuevo precio referencial del oro y orden mundial


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Pues, yo SI que estoy muy de acuerdo con la PENA DE MUERTE... Y los que se mueven en oficios como el mío o semejantes, hace ya mucho tiempo que lo tienen CLARO. No es lo mismo leer o ver GHDLGP en los medios de comunicación que "tratar" con ellos un día SI y otro TAMBIÉN.

Que se me entienda: la PENA DE MUERTE para aquellos casos más que probados y que son injustificables desde cualquier punto de vista, aunque en mi caso haría la "vista gorda" en bastantes casos...

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 21:09 ----------

# astur_burbuja: No tengas tanta "ansia viva" que el Oro NO se va a acabar, al menos de momento... Si quieres mi opinión: teniendo en cuenta que no se "avanza" en el tema de Grecia, pues veo DEBILIDAD en el Oro. Si miramos un gráfico seguimos bajistas, tanto si gusta como si no, pero parece que eso es lo que hay... No ha podido con los $1300 y teniendo de "cara" el viento. A corto no sería raro ver los $1235 aproximadamente. Y si las Bolsas no paran con sus subidas no sería nada extraño ver los $1220/$1200...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 21:26 ----------

¡Ojo! a esta noticia... Y es que unos menores costes en la extracción podrían afectar a la baja la cotización de los MPs. Fijaros en los costes que se barajan alrededor del Oro.

- Gold And Silver Headwinds: Lower Mining Costs | Seeking Alpha


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Muy bueno este artículo...

- Vozpópuli - España y el QE del BCE

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

Me estoy "partiendo la polla" con el nuevo forero vengadordelacapa... ¡Qué BESTIA! Sólo le hace falta contratar a "MACHETE"... Es el "careto" que le falta al pasquín para "rimar"...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Feb 2015)

No se si alguno será aficionado a la numismática (supongo que si), así que ya estaréis al tanto de lo que está pasando con los Euros de Andorra, una auténtica locura, el que no sepa nada del tema solo tiene que pasearse por las webs de compraventa y ver los precios absurdos que se piden por una tira o cartera cuyo valor/precio base son 3,88€....

Se está pagando mas de 20 veces el valor facial de algo que no es necesario para nada, simple y llana especulación aprovechando la necesidad que tiene el coleccionista de poseerlo. No quiero imaginar el dia (que llegará) en el que la masa de la gente descubra que los metales son uno de los pocos instrumentos capaces de almacenar de forma segura nuestro trabajo.....

En cuanto a la pena de muerte estoy a favor, me he cansado de ver como hay grandísimos HDGP que se rien de la sociedad, que han hecho verdaderas atrocidades y viven a cuerpo de rey a costa del sistema, teniendo condenas de 20 años y disfrutando de permisos/salidas a partir del sexto/septimo año.....
"Si la muerte no tiene castigo, la vida no tiene valor".


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2015)

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

antimateria ,,,, 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 06:34 ----------

yo sigo comprando , sin prisa , pero sin pausa , en plata , la semana que viene me llega la ultima compra , y en un principio no comprare mas , oro , me falta un poco , iré comprando poco a poco. Después me olvidare de lo que tengo.
aprovechando que por aquí hay gente que domina el tema bolsas , sabéis de algún hilo aquí en burbuja donde irse empapando del tema?
es mi siguiente parada , pero primero tengo que estudiarlo bien , con tiempo y tal. Pero no para especular a corto plazo , sino a unos años vista
saludos y gracias

---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 06:44 ----------

Nuclear War: Three Minutes to Midnight | Global Research

igual pensar a largo plazo no merece la pena ,,,,,::

---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 06:59 ----------

mi pronostico es que el petróleo no esta corrigiendo , se va a las nubes...


DECLINE OF THE U.S. EMPIRE: Due To The Worst Oil Productivity In The World : SRSrocco Report


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# timi: No conozco este foro bien. Me dedico casi exclusivamente a este hilo y a los relacionados con la Numismatica. Creo que si te interesa la Bolsa es mejor que acudas a webs especializadas o en Rankia tienes también hay foros interesantes. Yo en el pasado me dediqué bastante y en este hilo también me consta que hay conforeros que se dedican o se han dedicado a la misma, casos de paketazo, bankiero, atom ant, meliflua y muchos más...

En lo personal, pienso que uno debe estar diversificado y tener unas acciones y/o fondos de inversión de RV pueden formar parte de la misma. Ahora bien, siengo lego como parece, ahora mismo es el peor momento para meterse en ella, aunque pueda quedarle margen de subida. Estas "irracionalidades" tardan muchas veces en corregirse, pero acaban llegando... Para entrar, puedes esperarte un tiempo a una fuerte corrección y teniendo en cuenta que muchos esperamos un Crack no lejano en el tiempo.

Dicho esto, añadiré que en Bolsa, y más si se va a largo, se ha de comprar cuando hay pánico y brutales caídas, al contrario de todo lo que está sucediendo ahora. Las valoraciones actuales de las Bolsas mundiales no se justifican se miren como se miren...

Y dejo este artículo... 

- Si Grecia les da miedo, prepárense con China - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2015)

China: nuevo precio referencial del oro y orden mundial
Al final el precio del oro lo acabará fijando oriente, que es hacia donde se desplaza la riqueza.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2015)

Estaría bien saber que país tiene realmente mayor cantidad de oro dentro de sus fronteras, no me refiero a lo que tengan los bancos centrales, si no a la cantidad de oro promedio habitantes.

Pienso que en este punto China puede tener mucho oro, pero también tiene un montonazo de chinos. Quiero decir que si repartieran el pastel del oro (regreso a un hipotético patrón oro), poco billete podrían emitir referenciado a sus reservas para abastecer magna población.

Quizá países más pequeños como Holanda, Suiza, Bélgica, Dinamarca etc. tuvieran más posibilidades de aplicar un patrón oro, o al menos un % de su moneda, ya que sería absurdo que un país tomase de nuevo el patrón oro y el resto que le rodean y con los que ha de comerciar no aplicasen ese rasero, con lo que estaríamos en las mismas, al haber trasvase al exterior de oro por "papel sin referenciar en oro"

En el fondo no creo que a estas alturas sea posible retomar un hipotético patrón oro, en el mejor de los casos quizá sí se podría referenciar un 5% del valor del dinero FIAT en metal, pero ¿Quién se lo creería si el mercado del oro lo manejan los anglosajones?

Por eso lo que comenta *bankiero* que ya se puso ayer por aquí, tiene toda la lógica del mundo. Cuantos más estén implicados en ese mercado, más difícil será manipularlo sin levantar la liebre.

Hago aquí un inciso también al respecto de la noticia o más bien artículo de seekin alpha que puso *fernando* ayer respecto a los costos de extracción del metal oro/plata dónde se especulaba con una bajada de los mismos.

Es tan relativo este tema que a veces resulta un poco inverosímil tratar de buscar un punto de partida para poder valorar los costos de extracción de algo dependiendo en el lugar que esté.

A veces veo un programa en la TV (de lo poco que puedo ver), que va de unos mineros que extraen oro por USA y en Sudamérica y veo los costos que tienen y como venden el oro bruto, y me parece baratísimo realmente el precio que tiene en el mercado, después de ver las penurias que pasan...hielo, selvas, barro, desprendimientos, maquinaria estropeada...vamos una epopeya.

Si el costo del oro baja a 850$ podrá verse realmente repercutido en el precio final del oro evidentemente, lo iremos viendo a medio plazo. La otra opción es que petróleo ahora se le de por subir y haga una recuperación en V y al precio del oro se siga a la par.

Seguimos en rango 1240$-1305$

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Feb 2015)

Hombre Fernando, si haces lo que hace la avestruz está claro que te quedarás con el culo al aire, pero también es importante saber hacia donde dirigirás tus esfuerzos, ya que puedes perfectamente estar dando golpes a una pared.

Considero más acertado que personalmente ayudas a gente cercana a ti, porque no sólo reciben ayuda material, sino también apoyo moral y algo de compañía, eso muchas veces es más gratificante porque el sentirse apoyado en esas situaciones es muy reconfortante y te da fuerzas.

Paketazo, estamos en un punto en que no es suficiente con nuestras acciones personales, que aunque son imprescindibles para nuestro día a día, somos sometidos a decisiones de "altas esferas" que nos putean a todos, siguiendo el ejemplo del Médico, él hacía lo que podía e incluso intentaba que los soldados murieran sin dolor suministrándoles morfina, pero yo me centraría más en preguntarme por qué cojones estaban peleando esa guerra y que necesidad había de que muriese tanta gente.

Lo vuelvo a repetir, estando como estamos es muy bueno arrimar el hombro en lo que se pueda y quizás imprescindible.

Cambiado el tercio, me gustaría preguntar a Fernando si esta noticia es relevante para su estudio (nombre en clave: 2016-2020)

España liderará en 2016 la fuerza de despliegue rápido de la OTAN

_La OTAN refuerza su flanco más débil, el del este de Europa, ante lo que entiende como una amenaza rusa. Los ministros de Defensa de los aliados han aprobado este jueves en Bruselas el instrumento más novedoso que ha ideado la Alianza para medir sus fuerzas con Moscú: una fuerza de acción inmediata con capacidad para desplegarse "en muy pocos días" —un máximo de siete, según fuentes de la organización—donde sea necesario. Esa fuerza contará con 5.000 soldados. "Nuestras decisiones dejan claro que la OTAN está decidida a defender a todos sus miembros contra cualquier amenaza", ha asegurado Stoltenberg a la prensa en vísperas de la reunión. El ministro de Defensa, Pedro Morenés, ha anunciado que España liderará en 2016 la nueva unidad. "Lo fundamental de esta fuerza es su capacidad de disuasión. La OTAN necesita tener una unidad de fuerza capaz de demostrar al mundo que la reacción puede ser fuerte e inmediata", ha declarado Morenés.

El Ejército español aportará la mayor parte de las fuerzas (aproximadamente 4.000 de los 5.000 soldados) que conformarán la llamada punta de lanza, que la Alianza ya ensaya de manera interina este año pero que tendrá un formato permantente a partir de mediados del año próximo. La armada española aportará 3.000 soldados a los ejercicios que realicen esos batallones y contribuirá aproximadamente con otros 1.000 desde el cuartel de Bétora, en Valencia, ha explicado Morenés.

Durante este año, Alemania, Holanda y Noruega lideran ya la fuerza interina de acción inmediata. En su versión definitiva contará con elementos terrestres, aéreos y navales. Tras la participación de España, Reino Unido tomará el relevo como líder de esa unidad. Alemania, Francia, Italia y Polonia también han ofrecido colaboración.

En medio del recrudecimiento del conflicto en Ucrania, los ministros de Defensa aprueban otra medida que pretende servir de disuasión a Rusia. Se trata de la puesta en marcha de seis unidades denominadas de comando y control, compuestas por 30 o 40 soldados y que estarán situadas en Polonia, los tres países bálticos, Rumanía y Bulgaria. El objetivo es contar con un refuerzo de tropas "en caso de que sea necesario", explican fuentes aliadas. La OTAN considera estas iniciativas como una respuesta proporcionada a la exhibición de fuerza que hace Moscú cerca de la frontera con países aliados: sobrevuelos de aviones de guerra que se aproximan a espacio europeo y ejercicios militares en zonas fronterizas.

La organización niega que esto suponga un intento de escalada del conflicto por parte de sus miembros. "Todo lo que hagamos para reforzar nuestra protección colectiva estableciendo esta nueva fuerza [de despliegue rápido] es defensivo", ha alegado Stoltenberg, que lo considera “una repuesta a lo que se ha visto de Rusia durante algún tiempo". Según ha indicado, este "incremento de la presencia militar en el este de la Alianza", de forma que sus fuerzas estén "más disponibles" y que puedan "ser desplegadas en cuestión de días", busca garantizar uno de los principios fundamentales de la OTAN: la defensa colectiva de sus miembros.

"En Ucrania la violencia está empeorando y la crisis se está profundizando. Rusia sigue haciendo caso omiso a las normas internacionales y apoyando a los separatistas con armamento avanzado, entrenamiento y efectivos", ha indicado. Consciente de que hay países aliados —entre ellos España— más sensibles a la amenaza para la seguridad que impone el sur, Stoltenberg se ha referido también a que "el extremismo violento se está extendiendo" en el norte de África. "Y en nuestros propios países" ha habido actos terroristas, ha añadido.

Stoltenberg ha confirmado que aprovechará la Conferencia sobre Seguridad que se celebra esta semana en Múnich para reunirse de manera bilateral con el presidente ucranio, Petró Poroshenko, con el vicepresidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, y con el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.

Con las medidas que los ministros de Defensa han aprobado este jueves, la OTAN refuerza su posición en el este, donde no cuenta con bases permanentes por los acuerdos que alcanzó con Rusia en 1997. De esta forma, la Alianza incrementa su presencia en una región que le reclama protección ante el avance ruso en Ucrania sin violar lo acordado con Moscú para no cerrar del todo los canales diplomáticos.

Este mismo jueves, el secretario de Estado norteamericano, John Kerry, ha visitado Ucrania en mitad del debate para que Estados Unidos suministre armamento a Kiev. La Alianza rehúsa entrar en ese debate y alega que el suministro o no de armas es una decisión que depende de cada Estado miembro, no de la organización._


Independientemente de lo relevante que sea esta noticia para tus estudios, me gustaría dieses tu opinión sobre ello, por ejemplo, si es muy relevante para España, coste geopolítico para España, si implicará nuevas contrataciones en el ejército español, el coste económico que podrá tener y quién lo asumirá, beneficios para España -si es que los hay-, etc. en fin, lo que creas conveniente comentar.

Perdona si te machaco a preguntas, pero considero que eres de los más indicados para responder estas cuestiones bélicas.

Respecto a lo de la pena de muerte, sin llegar a caer en el "ojo por ojo..." mi opinión concuerda con la de los franceses cuando les pidieron que quitaran la pena de muerte a los asesinos, ellos respondieron "por supuesto, pero que los asesinos dejen de matrar primero".


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2015)

En el oro el costo de extracción es de los que menos influyen en el precio final. Lo que más influye es la confianza en la robustez del sistema financiero actual, zona USD,EUR,JPY,GBP, y creo que la confianza hoy en día es cada vez menor. ienso:

Una vuelta a algún tipo de patrón metálico la veo muy improbable. La sociedad actual se basa en incentivar el consumo y desincentivar el ahorro y para eso las divisas inflacionarias son geniales. :Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2015)

Hago otro inciso para lanzaros una cuestión respecto a la pena de muerte:

Queda demostrado científicamente la evolución de las especies, el hombre proviene del primates, los primates de mamíferos inferiores, aves reptiles etc.

Bien admitido y aceptado esto, nosotros somos la cima de la pirámide evolutiva en cuanto a poder depredador se refiere, algo evidente.

Si por ejemplo sacrificamos todo tipo de animales para nuestro sustento, y esos animales comparten una base genética con el ser humano y resto de animales, y esa base genética está en permanente evolución, se puede considerar que el ser humano está cometiendo un genocidio evolutivo con el resto de especies, y por lo tanto es un asesino de magnitudes muy relevantes.

¿Deberíamos aplicarle la pena de muerte a la raza humana por dicho genocidio? ya que está impidiendo la evolución de las especies a la cima de la pirámide.

Si hace 20 millones de años una especie hubiera consumido carne de primate-hombre, jamás hubiéramos llegado a ser lo que somos por ejemplo.

Es una cuestión que se plantea comúnmente a nivel ético cuando se habla de pena de muerte y se trata de justificar o negar.

Un saludo


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 21:26 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]¡Ojo! a esta noticia... Y es que unos menores costes en la extracción podrían afectar a la baja la cotización de los MPs. Fijaros en los costes que se barajan alrededor del Oro.
> 
> - Gold And Silver Headwinds: Lower Mining Costs | Seeking Alpha



850USD/Onza, ahí es nada, pero creo que deberíamos mirar que cantidad es extraible a ese precio, ya que el grueso de extracción anda por los 1200USD/Onza, aunque también hay algunos que se están hinchando a ganar dinero con unos costes de 400USD/Onza.

Además, en cuanto se de la vuelta el USD a la baja, volverán a subir los costes de extracción, eso haría que dichos costes se mantuvieran a un mínimo para evitar pérdidas por las fluctuaciones.

Supongo que es como el petróleo, que hay una gran variedad de costes de extracción, pero a final de cuentas lo que importa es el promedio ienso: aunque Arabia Saudí e Irán pueden soportar precios muy inferiores a los actuales.




bankiero dijo:


> En el oro el costo de extracción es de los que menos influyen en el precio final. Lo que más influye es la confianza en la robustez del sistema financiero actual, zona USD,EUR,JPY,GBP, y creo que la confianza hoy en día es cada vez menor. ienso:
> 
> Una vuelta a algún tipo de patrón metálico la veo muy improbable. La sociedad actual se basa en incentivar el consumo y desincentivar el ahorro y para eso las divisas inflacionarias son geniales. :Aplauso:



Tienes toda la razón, pero si hacen creer que la geopolítica es "sostenible" y que no hay conflictos relevantes ni riesgos de quiebras de países, sí que considero que los costes de extracción son muy importantes en el precio por onza.

Aunque como se ha demostrado hace unos días, fué tambalearse el € y tenemos entre un 20% y un 30% de subida en EUR/Onza sin despeinarse, y el USD subiendo sin parar no pudo tumbar al oro respecto al mismo. Es decir, maricón el último y en esos momentos no existe moneda segura, sólo el Oro.

No cabe duda que el mejor seguro monetario es el oro

Coincido en que en nuestra actualidad un patrón oro es inviable, pero también es imprescindible como base para una moneda sólida.

Cosa que no conviene a las élites porque necesitan de ese impuesto adicional (que es la devaluación) para quedarse con el esfuerzo de la gente sin que ésta lo note y cuando lo note, sería demasiado tarde para dar marcha atrás.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2015)

Oro en euros, barras diarias, media móvil de 200 sesiones.
Se ve claramente que estamos en primaria alcista y dentro de una corrección. ienso:

Ahora todo depende del tema griego pero yo veo muchas posibilidades de quiebra. :
Grecia no puede imponer una política que la paguen los contribuyentes de otros países


----------



## clapham (6 Feb 2015)

punto # 1 : El " precio " del oro sube en rublos , euros , grivnas , liras , etc pero apenas se mueve respecto al dolar . Como el oro se fija en dolares lo que importa es si el dolar esta fuerte o no .
Yo creo que el dolar seguira apreciandose este ano , porque el dolar es moneda refugio , sobretodo en momentos de inestabilidad pre-belica . 
Si el dolar se aprecia , el oro resulta mas caro para el resto del mundo . EE UU no compra oro , pero el resto del mundo si . Ergo se compra menos 
Cuanto mas se hunda una divisa menos oro se podra comprar con ella . Asi que la estrategia yanki no es hundir el precio del oro sino hindir las monedas 


punto # 2 : Rusia necesita 2-3 anos para completar su pivotaje a Asia y desengancharse del sistema financiero de Occidente . Las reservas de oro de Rusia ( 1207 toneladas ) a 40 600 $ el kilo = 49 mil millones 
Si el precio del oro " sube " ( en dolares ) un 20 % Rusia ganaria 10 mil millones , un 40 % ganaria 20 mil millones . No dejaran que las reservas de Rusia , China , India , etc se revaloricen . 

punto # 3 : Hay un acuerdo tacito entre los principales compradores de no tensar la cuerda , es decir , no comprar demasiado para no hacer colapsar el COMEX y provocar una explosion del precio. Prefieren comprar poco , poco a poco que mucho y romper la baraja . 

punto # 4 : Ni Rusia ni China estan listas militarmente para ganar una Guerra contra Occidente . Pueden evitar la derrota , pero no tienen garantizada la victoria ( aun ) asi que necesitan tiempo . No haran nada que ponga en peligro la hegemonia del dolar . 

punto # 5 : La gente es irracional . El mercado del oro-papel no se rige por decisiones logicas , sino impulsos irracionales . El mercado esta bajista porque el dolar esta en posicion alcista . 

punto # 6 : La FED esta amagando con subir los tipos de interes en Mayo u Octubre ( o ambos ) asi que hasta esa fecha el oro se pantendra plano 

punto # 7 : Se esta destruyendo dinero . La deflacion hace que la gente liquide sus deudas y no se endeude . La sensacion ( erronea ) es que las cosas estan y estaran mas baratas y hay que estar largo en cash . 

punto # 8 : Los grandes inversores estan a la caza de gangas . Saben que la deflacion provocara el cierre de empresas y necesitan cash para comprarlas asi que no destinaran ese efectivo al oro . 

punto # 9 : La estrategia de incumplir la amenaza dada ha provocado la estampida de los madmaxistas que apostaban por el colapso del dinero fiat y la explosion del oro . Han sido tantas las veces de : ya viene el lobo que mucha gente se esta cansando . Las latas de atun caducan , el dolar no solo no colapsa sino que se fortalece , no hay inflacion a la vista ...Muchos abandonan el barco y venden sus metales

punto # 10 : La situacion economica esta tan mal que la gente necesita destinar cada vez mas efectivo para cubrir sus necesidades . Pocos tienen liquidez extra para comprar oro . 

EN RESUMEN : En 2015 el oro seguira en coma profundo . 
Personalmente no descarto que baje por debajo de los 1178 $ porque si el dolar sigue apreciandose ese precio seria mayor si lo expresamos en rublos , liras , euros , etc . Asi que en esas monedas el oro NO HABRA SIDO RENTABLE aunque el precio en dolares sea el mismo . 

NAMASTI


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2015)

Filomenón dijo:


> No te engañes, ha sido el euro. Hay volatilidad extrema en las divisas. La volatilidad siempre acaba en bajadas, por eso hay que estar en oro. Que te lo expliquen los ucranianos (Hrivna: -40% en un día).



No, no, ha sido el oro, a pesar de que también ha bajado el €.

Ojo al oro en soporte, si lo pierde lo veremos probablemente en 1200$


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2015)

A lo mejor el clapham tiene razón y lo sigo con atención pero para ponerle un corto al oro contra el euro en plena QE y crisis griega hay que tener muchos huevos. ienso:


----------



## nekcab (6 Feb 2015)

Lo que expone Filomenon (parece que en su antigua masa corpórea de Aceitunator) es lo que preguntaba yo hace unas semanas: como saber el precio 'relativamente' barato o caro del oro -es cierto que usar ese tipo de términos implica necesarimente ver dicha reserva de valor como una herramienta de inversión- si las divisas (o aún peor si incluímos en la ecuación aspectos tales como IPC, p.e.) son muy volátiles...


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Feb 2015)

Hola buenas noches.

Este si que ha llenado su cesta

Chinese farmer finds 7.85kg gold nugget worth $250,000 on the ground | World news | The Guardian

Y algunas noticias / comentarios / analisis recientes por si fueran de vuestro interes (o mas bien especulaciones)ienso:

Gold Declines to Three-week Low on U.S. Payrolls Data - Bloomberg Business

Should Warren Buffet Be Buying Gold Miners? - Forbes


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Feb 2015)

clapham dijo:


> punto # 1 : El " precio " del oro sube en rublos , euros , grivnas , liras , etc pero apenas se mueve respecto al dolar . Como el oro se fija en dolares lo que importa es si el dolar esta fuerte o no .
> Yo creo que el dolar seguira apreciandose este ano , porque el dolar es moneda refugio , sobretodo en momentos de inestabilidad pre-belica .
> Si el dolar se aprecia , el oro resulta mas caro para el resto del mundo . EE UU no compra oro , pero el resto del mundo si . Ergo se compra menos
> Cuanto mas se hunda una divisa menos oro se podra comprar con ella . Asi que la estrategia yanki no es hundir el precio del oro sino hindir las monedas



Lo que pone de manifiesto que hay dos opciones de reserva de valor: el USD y el Oro, si todos se han dado cuenta de lo que es el USD y además lo fluctúan a placer, ya me dirás si no es buena opción el tener Oro.




clapham dijo:


> punto # 2 : Rusia necesita 2-3 anos para completar su pivotaje a Asia y desengancharse del sistema financiero de Occidente . Las reservas de oro de Rusia ( 1207 toneladas ) a 40 600 $ el kilo = 49 mil millones
> Si el precio del oro " sube " ( en dolares ) un 20 % Rusia ganaria 10 mil millones , un 40 % ganaria 20 mil millones . No dejaran que las reservas de Rusia , China , India , etc se revaloricen .



¿Y para que cojones quieren que su oro se revalorice o se deprecie si lo que buscan es un seguro por si el USD se va al carajo?




clapham dijo:


> punto # 3 : Hay un acuerdo tacito entre los principales compradores de no tensar la cuerda , es decir , no comprar demasiado para no hacer colapsar el COMEX y provocar una explosion del precio. Prefieren comprar poco , poco a poco que mucho y romper la baraja .



Cada año las compras de MPs físicos baten records, no sé de donde sacas esa chorrada




clapham dijo:


> punto # 4 : Ni Rusia ni China estan listas militarmente para ganar una Guerra contra Occidente . Pueden evitar la derrota , pero no tienen garantizada la victoria ( aun ) asi que necesitan tiempo . No haran nada que ponga en peligro la hegemonia del dolar .



Realmente no necesitan hacer nada, los creadores del USD solitos se están hundiendo, encima están hundiendo con ellos a los del €




clapham dijo:


> punto # 5 : La gente es irracional . El mercado del oro-papel no se rige por decisiones logicas , sino impulsos irracionales . El mercado esta bajista porque el dolar esta en posicion alcista .



¿Pero en que quedamos, no estaban conteniendo el precio para no colapsar al COMEX?




clapham dijo:


> punto # 6 : La FED esta amagando con subir los tipos de interes en Mayo u Octubre ( o ambos ) asi que hasta esa fecha el oro se pantendra plano



Los cojones, ya verás cuando haya otro "estornudo" a donde se va el Oro.




clapham dijo:


> punto # 7 : Se esta destruyendo dinero . La deflacion hace que la gente liquide sus deudas y no se endeude . La sensacion ( erronea ) es que las cosas estan y estaran mas baratas y hay que estar largo en cash .



¿Y entonces porque las deudas lejos de pagarse continúan subiendo?




clapham dijo:


> punto # 8 : Los grandes inversores estan a la caza de gangas . Saben que la deflacion provocara el cierre de empresas y necesitan cash para comprarlas asi que no destinaran ese efectivo al oro .



Y una mierda, nadie tiene un puto duro, los grandes que pueden comprar lo hacen a través de diluciones de su propia empresa (ampliación de capital)




clapham dijo:


> punto # 9 : La estrategia de incumplir la amenaza dada ha provocado la estampida de los madmaxistas que apostaban por el colapso del dinero fiat y la explosion del oro . Han sido tantas las veces de : ya viene el lobo que mucha gente se esta cansando . Las latas de atun caducan , el dolar no solo no colapsa sino que se fortalece , no hay inflacion a la vista ...Muchos abandonan el barco y venden sus metales



Sobretodo los bocazas que meten todo su dinero en MPs sin preveer que esto no es cosa de días, entonces ya no les caen masajes por hacer y terminan vendiendo las 4 onzas que tienen, pero conservan sus "activos" (chevys carracas que están vías de extinción con el nuevo tratado USA-Cuba, por cierto, ¿de eso y del precio del petróleo no dices nada?)




clapham dijo:


> punto # 10 : La situacion economica esta tan mal que la gente necesita destinar cada vez mas efectivo para cubrir sus necesidades . Pocos tienen liquidez extra para comprar oro .



¿Pero que no estaban pagando sus deudas?




clapham dijo:


> EN RESUMEN : En 2015 el oro seguira en coma profundo .
> Personalmente no descarto que baje por debajo de los 1178 $ porque si el dolar sigue apreciandose ese precio seria mayor si lo expresamos en rublos , liras , euros , etc . Asi que en esas monedas el oro NO HABRA SIDO RENTABLE aunque el precio en dolares sea el mismo .
> 
> NAMASTI



Si hombre, cogerse un canal amplio y "predecir" que estará en un sitio arriba o abajo, cualquiera lo puede hacer.

No hay por donde coger tus contradicciones.

Mamala tú o namasti, como se diga


----------



## carraca (6 Feb 2015)

Timi estoy en la misma tesitura que tu, y hace poco he descubierto un forero en Rankia que precisamente es lo que buscaba, algo para sacar rendimiento a muy largo plazo y sin especulaciones. 

Invertir en dividendos - Invertirdividendos - Rankia

Estoy con Fernando, mejor esperar con la escopeta cargada a una fuerte corrección o un posible crash. Prefiero perderme el último rally alcista de las bolsas y tener el dinero en una cuenta a la vista a la espera de acontecimientos.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2015)

carraca dijo:


> Timi estoy en la misma tesitura que tu, y hace poco he descubierto un forero en Rankia que precisamente es lo que buscaba, algo para sacar rendimiento a muy largo plazo y sin especulaciones.
> 
> Invertir en dividendos - Invertirdividendos - Rankia
> 
> ...



esa es exactamente mi intención , y de mientras espero, ir aprendiendo 
mil gracias...
y gracias Fernando ,


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2015)

Ha caído un dato de empleo muy favorable y eso le ha metido turbo al dólar, pero el dólar sigue siendo lo que es, la burbuja más grande de la historia. Si han levantado la economía imprimiendo entonces porque no lo hacen hasta el iinfinito? 
Si total cuanto más imprimen más vale el dólar. ::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: No voy a tolerar insultos entre foreros en este hilo y ya he reportado el incidente que acabo de leer. Chúpate Esa, ya llevas tiempo por aquí, así que pasa de "provocaciones" y más si vienen de quien nos imaginamos. Te aseguro que NO merece la pena...

# Refinanciado: Me ha interesado especialmente el post en el que me hacías varias preguntas de carácter geopolítico/militar. Bien, de entrada te diré que desde la perspectiva de cualquier "entendido" en materia militar, la sola mención de esos 5000 soldados como si fueran los 300 de las Termópilas es de una SOBERANA ESTUPIDEZ. En la guerra moderna, y en un escenario geográfico tan amplio, eso es una MIERDA, independientemente de la calidad invididual y material con la que cuenten. Además, hoy en día, todos los Ejércitos cuentan con fuerzas de gran capacidad operativa y Rusia cuenta con varias de ellas, por ejemplo sus emblemáticos Spetsnaz...

Paso a darte mí opinión a las principales cuestiones planteadas:

1ª) Claro que es relevante para España, pero muchísimo más RELEVANTE es lo que os dejaré enlazado al final, especialmente el artículo de D. Pedro Pitarch, uno de los mejores y más prestigiosos militares de nuestro país. Lo que comenta ya lo he hice yo en otras ocasiones en este hilo, pero supongo que pasaría desapercibido...

2º) El coste geopolítico para España claro que es MUY IMPORTANTE. De entrada, si tú fueras un militar ruso y ves esa participación española, automáticamente no lo verías como uno de los principales enemigos a barrer, además sabiendo que militarmente NO es oponente. Luego, si tenemos en cuenta lo que hay en Rota/Morón, pues España debe tener estar en el punto de mira de los misiles rusos... Es que además es lo LÓGICO.

3º) No tiene porqué haber más contrataciones en el Ejército español. Aquí hay suficientes unidades capacitadas para el rol de actuación que se pretende...

4º) Imagino que el coste debería ser soportado por toda la OTAN, así que el aumento de los costes es mínimo para nuestro país, aunque evidentemente es una partida NUEVA y que tendrá que reflejarse en los presupuestos de Defensa, pero claro esto de los "maquillajes contables" ya es moneda corriente en todas las esferas. Si ya lo era cuando yo estuve en el Ejército, pues no quiero imaginarme cómo debe estar ahora...

5º) ¿Beneficios para España? Contraprestaciones "detrás de las cortinas", por tanto NUNCA se acaban de conocer, a no ser que pasen bastantes años y se "levante la alfombra". Pero, la realidad es que no hay ningún beneficio que contrarreste el peligro evidente de que España sea objetivo prioritario de Rusia si se desatan hostilidades que pongan en peligro a ése país.

Y os dejo dos intereses artículos para "complementar" lo expuesto...

- EEUU busca la guerra: Nuland insta a la OTAN a crear fuerzas de reacción rápida en torno a Ucrania

- El Blog de Pedro Pitarch: COMARCA MILITAR MORÃ“N-ROTA

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2015)

A esperar un poco para volver a cargar...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

Muy bueno este artículo de Paul Craig Roberts y en línea con lo que estamos comentando... Para los que vayan más flojos de Inglés, que activen el traductor y es que vale la pena.

- Paul Craig Roberts – The Matrix Is Real & How It Will Change All Of Our Lives: Trends Journal Exclusive | King World News

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (6 Feb 2015)

clapham dijo:


> punto # 1 : El " precio " del oro sube en rublos , euros , grivnas , liras , etc pero apenas se mueve respecto al dolar . Como el oro se fija en dolares lo que importa es si el dolar esta fuerte o no .
> Yo creo que el dolar seguira apreciandose este ano , porque el dolar es moneda refugio , sobretodo en momentos de inestabilidad pre-belica .
> Si el dolar se aprecia , el oro resulta mas caro para el resto del mundo . EE UU no compra oro , pero el resto del mundo si . Ergo se compra menos
> Cuanto mas se hunda una divisa menos oro se podra comprar con ella . Asi que la estrategia yanki no es hundir el precio del oro sino hindir las monedas
> ...



Brillante como siempre.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

- Vozpópuli - Grecia nos lo recuerda: nuestra banca está enferma


----------



## sierramadre (6 Feb 2015)

Filomenón dijo:


> Si el oro va a $1200 es porque las demás monedas se habrán devaluado rspecto al dólar.
> 
> A ver cuanta fortaleza se pueden permitir los yanquies en su moneda. Pienso que aceptan el daño que se hacen a sí mismos con la esperanza de dañar más a Rusia, pero esta a mi parecer dispone de todo el tiempo del mundo y el dólar volverá a su sitio.
> 
> ...



Es curiosa la puta manía del personal de hablar en onzas y dólares cuando compran gramos en euros, me imagino que se sentirán más guay.Me gustaría verlos en una convención regateandoles al comerciante de turno a cuantos dólares le vende la onza, los yayos fliparian haciendo la conversión de onzas a los gramos que pesa 25 pesetas 1881 y dando la equivalencia de los dolares a los euros de su bolsillo.

Aunque también puede ser que sus compras habituales sean filarmonicas en IdaHo. 

Propongo que para variar a partir de ahora hablemos de a cuantos trillones de rupias esta la fanega métrica de oro.

Puede ser divertido.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

Hace ya algún tiempo comentamos sobre esto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ilias-europeas-para-corregir-la-deuda-publica

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Es la ¡LECHE! el "nuevo" forero vengadordelacapa.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Me "parto"...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Feb 2015)

Fernando, muy interesantes tus links, es acojonante la situación bélica en que estamos, a eso me refería cuando comenté que mientras uno piensa en cultivar un huerto y vivir de sus ahorrillos, hay unos HDLGP que están obligando a otros HDLGP a tener en la mira nuestras tierras para dejarlas echas un erial con sólo pulsar un botón.

Timi, si alguien va de puta madre, ese eres tú, si nunca has entrado en bolsa, yo creo que lo mejor es permanecer al margen de ella al menos hasta que pasen las turbulencias.

Además, cuando salgamos de esta, pienso que aunque las bases serán las mismas, el meterse en bolsa será algo muy distinto (al igual de lo que nos espera después de la "sacudida").

Será para bien o para mal?, no lo sabemos, pero una cosa está clara, será muy distinto.

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjXRE6DvTaI&feature=youtu.be

Gran vídeo. Os lo recomiendo, hay bastante nivel en el programa. Miradlo sin prejuicios hacia P.Iglesias (tanto si gusta como si no), a penas interviene. 
Se habla del futuro del mundo, y de la hegemonía de EE.UU, de la decadencia del imperio yanki, del sustituto y/o sustitutos.


PD: Si tenéis la oportunidad de leer a Jim Rickards, también habla del tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Y ¡ojo! Refinanciado que a lo que he comentado falta añadir el proyecto que hace años que tiene la OTAN de crear una base militar de drones en Galicia. Al principio, era en Orense y ahora las últimas noticias que tengo hablan del aeródromo de Rozas, en el ayuntamiento lucense de Castro de Rei... Es curiosa la ubicación en los dos extremos más peninsulares del país y los más alejados posibles de Rusia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Agradeceré a los habituales del hilo que reporten al autor del desafortunado comentario anterior. Yo ya lo he hecho y por segunda vez... Espero que el administrador del foro actúe en consecuencia y sino él mismo...

- Rebelion. Escenas sorprendente 2014 y Escenarios 2015

Saludos.

Bueno, ya NO está su comentario y que sobraba por este hilo...


----------



## xmaniac (7 Feb 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Es curiosa la puta manía del personal de hablar en onzas y dólares cuando compran gramos en euros, me imagino que se sentirán más guay.Me gustaría verlos en una convención regateandoles al comerciante de turno a cuantos dólares le vende la onza, los yayos fliparian haciendo la conversión de onzas a los gramos que pesa 25 pesetas 1881 y dando la equivalencia de los dolares a los euros de su bolsillo.
> 
> Aunque también puede ser que sus compras habituales sean filarmonicas en IdaHo.
> 
> ...



hablar en un sistema métrico u otro, normalmente, no tiene tampoco mayor complicación que la de hacer los cálculos correspondientes

dicho lo cual, apoyo tu moción y propongo al foro empezar siempre a hablar de onzas/€ o gramos/€ (prefiero la primera por tradicionalismo). sinceramente, hablar en dólares sí que acarrea confusión muchas veces porque las gráficas son dispares frente a nuestra moneda, que al final es la que nos importa al 90% de los que pululamos por aquí


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Feb 2015)

xmaniac dijo:


> hablar en un sistema métrico u otro, normalmente, no tiene tampoco mayor complicación que la de hacer los cálculos correspondientes
> 
> dicho lo cual, apoyo tu moción y propongo al foro empezar siempre a hablar de onzas/€ o gramos/€ (prefiero la primera por tradicionalismo). sinceramente, hablar en dólares sí que acarrea confusión muchas veces porque las gráficas son dispares frente a nuestra moneda, que al final es la que nos importa al 90% de los que pululamos por aquí



Hola, se habla en dólares normalmente por análisis técnico. En € el análisis no sería del todo válido, porque influye el eurodólar. Corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## xmaniac (7 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola, se habla en dólares normalmente por análisis técnico. En € el análisis no sería del todo válido, porque influye el eurodólar. Corregidme si me equivoco.



mantengo mi premisa. si alguien habla de invertir en COMEX o en mercados financieros donde se cotiza en dólares, es normal que hable en función de ese mercado y esa divisa, igual que si hablamos de comprar acciones en la bolsa suiza. pero, cuando se hable en el foro del precio del oro en España y para compras de físico, pues lo normal es que hablásemos en onzas y euros, que es como las compraríamos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Entiendo que la referencia utilizada siempre es en USD y la conversión a Euros tampoco es tan complicada y, además, es complejo ahora mismo hacer un seguimiento en plena Guerra de las Divisas. El que esté interesado en ello lo tiene fácil: en las principales tiendas por la Red suelen actualizar sus precios. Aquí, en España, tenéis la web de elandorrano, por dar un ejemplo...

Aunque, en ocasiones, hemos comparado en este hilo los precios del Oro con la devaluación sufrida por el EUR vs USD. No sé, en cualquier caso, si alguien quiere ponerlos en Euros no hay ningún problema en hacerlo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2015 at 12:21 ----------

- Â¿DÃ³nde estÃ¡ realmente el oro de Alemania? - RT

- Los precios del petrÃ³leo "experimentarÃ¡n un aumento exorbitante": Â¿CuÃ¡les son los motivos? - RT


----------



## timi (7 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guLunFqJYw4


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Dejo un interesante artículo, pero como "trasfondo" de porqué pueden llegar a resultar interesante la posesión de MPs, siempre en "físico"... Y aquí nos explican la situación caótica que se vive en Venezuela, pues ya no hace falta imaginarse la de Ucrania...

- Un día en la locura económica de Venezuela - Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Fernando, muy interesantes tus links, es acojonante la situación bélica en que estamos, a eso me refería cuando comenté que mientras uno piensa en cultivar un huerto y vivir de sus ahorrillos, hay unos HDLGP que están obligando a otros HDLGP a tener en la mira nuestras tierras para dejarlas echas un erial con sólo pulsar un botón.
> 
> Timi, si alguien va de puta madre, ese eres tú, si nunca has entrado en bolsa, yo creo que lo mejor es permanecer al margen de ella al menos hasta que pasen las turbulencias.
> 
> ...



ya he comentado que no es para ya , otra cosa es que acierte en el timing. Actualmente estoy en un 30-35 % en metales , igual no seria mala idea aumentar ese ratio a 50-60 en espera de acontecimientos.ienso:
lo que tengo cada día mas claro es que el riesgo grande lo corro con el fruto de mi sudor en el banco.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Feb 2015)

Para los que compren oro en dólares:
Oro en dólares y la media de 200 sesiones.
La tendencia principal es bajista, pero mi previsión sigue siendo que le queda poco ya pues va tocando la media movil y antes de cruzarla definitivamente el precio suele tocarla varias veces. ienso:


----------



## timi (7 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Para los que compren oro en dólares:
> Oro en dólares y la media de 200 sesiones.
> La tendencia principal es bajista, pero mi previsión sigue siendo que le queda poco ya pues va tocando la media movil y antes de cruzarla definitivamente el precio suele tocarla varias veces. ienso:



"Una bomba a punto de estallar en la UE": Grecia planea salir de la OTAN - RT

pues como esto se confirme , la grafica la tendrás que ampliar por arriba .:S


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Muy "curiosa" e interesante esta noticia que os dejo...

- Cliff KÃ¼le's Notes

# timi: Entiendo que no hay que perder tampoco la cabeza en los MPs y eso te lo dice alguien que está fuertemente posicionado en ellos, demasiado diría para mí gusto, pero imagino que me he guiado por mis "percepciones"... Por tanto, ves explorando otras opciones, aunque si vas "cojo" en el Oro te aconsejaría que SI comprases, pero tampoco hay que tener excesivas prisas, aunque ese apartado tendría que haber estado cubierto hace años... Si te molesta el exceso de liquidez en el banco y en "bancolchón" siempre podrás contratar algún fondo de inversión de poco riesgo, aún a sabiendas que el retorno va a ser mínimo y eso en el mejor de los casos, pero llegado el momento siempre podrás traspasarlo a otro de Renta Variable. Vamos es una opción y que no diluye el riesgo de daños colaterales que pudieran derivar de quitas y demás posibilidades que ya hemos comentado por aquí.

Hombre, Grecia tampoco está tan "perdida" respecto a su posición ante la UE/OTAN y es que tiene algunas "cartas a jugar", pocas -eso sí- pero las tiene... Y, la verdad, su situación geográfica es realmente comprometida con su pertenencia a la OTAN. Además, no veo porqué Grecia tiene que ver un enemigo en Rusia y lo mismo pienso respecto a España. Ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que nuestro "enemigo natural" nos puede venir desde el Norte de África y NO desde el Este de Europa.

# bankiero: El AT puede estar bien para quienes os dedicáis al mismo, pero yo no creo mucho en él. Puede dar puntos de entrada o de salida, pero tal y como manipulan los mercados no dejan de ser simples "puntos de referencia" y cuando quieren "destrozarlos" lo hacen con total impunidad...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Para los que compren oro en dólares:
> Oro en dólares y la media de 200 sesiones.
> La tendencia principal es bajista, pero mi previsión sigue siendo que le queda poco ya pues va tocando la media movil y antes de cruzarla definitivamente el precio suele tocarla varias veces. ienso:



A la media de 200 y el prezio en $, la de 50 respekto a 200.

Suba o baje el prezio y zierre de sesión, la media de 200 abandona medias de referenzia altas, la de 50,bajas. La relazión entre ambas, a favor,siempre , de k la de 50 prospere, suba el prezio o baje. No pueden andar muy lejos ya, iremos viendo las líneas de paketazo.

Respekto al euro, 2 faktores en perspektiva, korta y media.

La korta, el zierre griego. Uno ,mastikable, euro débil...otro, enmaskarado, menos débil.

A medio plazo, kon grekotxantxullo "azeptado"...k el neuro es pura treta y plastilina Fiat. Y bajón ya no por riesgos de destrukzión polítika komún, sino por endeblez evidente de un espejismo de QEs y apaños bajo la mesa de Pigs empufados .

El neuro y el yen...2 putitas del tío Sam. A korto,más bajos, negativo para la kompetitividá del dólar,OK...pero ojo a la zesta de divisas y la fuerza kon k kada moneda entra en ella. La primera posible zita para ello, extraofizialmente, en otoño. Tal vez al dólar le merezkan la pena unos meses de desventaja asumible y entrar markando pakete a la toma de posiziones del marko monetario de los proximos años.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # bankiero: El AT puede estar bien para quienes os dedicáis al mismo, pero yo no creo mucho en él. Puede dar puntos de entrada o de salida, pero tal y como manipulan los mercados no dejan de ser simples "puntos de referencia" y cuando quieren "destrozarlos" lo hacen con total impunidad...
> 
> Saludos.



Es que el análisis técnico no es predictivo, es para estudiar el pasado y en base a eso planear posibles estrategias de cara al futuro. 
Además desde que los bancos centrales participan activamente en el mercado casi todas las estrategias chartistas fallan. Con el mercado manipulado una onza de oro está tan cerca de valer 100 como de valer 10000 o el Dow Jones está tan cerca de valer 40000 como 400. :fiufiu:


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Es que el análisis técnico no es predictivo, es para estudiar el pasado y en base a eso planear posibles estrategias de cara al futuro.



Sip...es un parámetro objetivo en un abaniko de impresiones subjetivo ( el k se konfigure kada kual ). Y komo tékniko e históriko, milimétriko. Bien kurráo, komo akí se ve frekuentemente, un lujazo. Otra kosa es k alguien pida el libro de reklamaziones si las tendenzias no se reproduzen al dedillo. :: No komment.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

bankiero tiene toda la razón en que el AT ya es como la Economía: sirve para saber qué ha sucedido en el pasado. Si ya lo hemos visto en el Petróleo que la "tendencia" era la que "fue" y ya veremos la "futura"... Para traders que estén encima de los mercados, el AT puede servir, pero NO suele ser útil para aquellos que están más alejados de ellos.

En cualquier caso, la mayoría de los "metaleros" tienen una "concepción" del tema que hace innecesario el AT y es que los "motivos" no suelen estar asociados a la inversión/especulación... Son éstos los que deben pedir el "libro de reclamaciones".

---------- Post added 07-feb-2015 at 20:46 ----------

Interesante... 

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Banxico propicia “escasez” de onzas de plata Libertad

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

De hecho, fue uno más...

- BARANSKI: EL CIENTÃFICO BORRADO DE LA HISTORIA QUE PODRIA HABER CAMBIADO EL MUNDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2015 at 21:36 ----------

En muchas ocasiones, he comentado que China es un "gigante con los pies de barro" y que NADIE espere de allí ninguna "solución" al actual sistema monetario mundial. ¿Por qué? Simple: está tan PODRIDA como Occidente y a la que ha emulado en casi todos los errores... Os dejo un artículo que "avala" de alguna manera mí comentario. Es muy largo y va a continuación de lo tratado respecto a Grecia, pero si no queréis leerlo todo -NO tiene "desperdicio"- fijaros al menos en los gráficos y que son muy "explicativos"...

- https://fnews.com/chinas-monumental-debt-trap--why-it-will-rock-the-global-economy-bnj6

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> bankiero tiene toda la razón en que el AT ya es como la Economía: sirve para saber qué ha sucedido en el pasado. Si ya lo hemos visto en el Petróleo que la "tendencia" era la que "fue" y ya veremos la "futura"... Para traders que estén encima de los mercados, el AT puede servir, pero NO suele ser útil para aquellos que están más alejados de ellos.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la mayoría de los "metaleros" tienen una "concepción" del tema que hace innecesario el AT y es que los "motivos" no suelen estar asociados a la inversión/especulación... Son éstos los que deben pedir el "libro de reclamaciones".



Jojojo... El AT es para ejpekulaóres...iwaliko k el Zapatero de sus mejores tiempos. ::

Y lo dizes tú, "metalero horto-doxo" k saltas kada 2 x 3 kon la kotizazión en dezimales ??? :: Tú, k te tiras un mes desakonsejando expresamente entrar en oro porke es bajista ( y el tiempo dará y kitará razones y boblobló )...y la únika subida jugosa del oro en 3 años te pilla en bragas, "hez-pezialista" ??? :bla::XX::XX: ( y ,lo k es peor, y menos grazioso, habrá konfundido y pilláo en bragas a más de un lektor bienintenzionado , konfiado en tus txotxeos narzisistas ).

Hay apuntes muy interesantes en el hilo en AT y seguro k mutxos foreros los aprezian/amos...si tú los menosprezias,mantente al margen , komo hazen/emos otros ,por puro zivismo, ante tus frekuentes desvaríos de jubiláo madmaxista...y sin intentar silenziar ni poner en el disparadero a kien diskrepe,komo intentas hazer tú kobardemente kada vez k otro forero te restriega tus patétikas y evidentes txuminadas.

El AT bien expuesto, da gusto y es muy de agradezer,faltaría piú. Esperemos k siga asomando en la kuantía y kalidá habituales por mutxo tiempo. Más de uno tendrá el criterio sufiziente para darle el aprezio preziso sin nezesidá de tutelas, relájate. :: 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

# esseri: Eres tú quien tiene que "relajarse"... Que te gusta el AT pues nada sigue con él y es que cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que estime más oportuno. Lo siento por ti: pero por aquí compramos MPs a precios más bajos que los actuales y no hace tanto. Lo digo porque parece que no te has enterado de la fuerte devaluación del Euro. En cualquier caso, NO mereces que pierda un segundo más contigo y deberías primero de todo aprender a escribir correctamente...

NOTA: Y en cualquier caso tanto paketazo como bankiero o atom ant, saben que respeto mucho sus opiniones y análisis respecto al AT y que, indudablemente, conozco bien, pero por eso mismo NO creo en él, pero -insisto- en que existe libertad de elección respecto al mismo.


----------



## sierramadre (7 Feb 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Jojojo... El AT es para ejpekulaóres...iwaliko k el Zapatero de sus mejores tiempos. ::
> 
> Y lo dizes tú, "metalero horto-doxo" k saltas kada 2 x 3 kon la kotizazión en dezimales ??? :: Tú, k te tiras un mes desakonsejando expresamente entrar en oro porke es bajista ( y el tiempo dará y kitará razones y boblobló )...y la únika subida jugosa del oro en 3 años te pilla en bragas, "hez-pezialista" ??? :bla::XX::XX: ( y ,lo k es peor, y menos grazioso, habrá konfundido y pilláo en bragas a más de un lektor bienintenzionado , konfiado en tus txotxeos narzisistas ).
> 
> ...



Veo que no soy el único que piensa así, ya me empezaba yo a preocupar, jeje, cada vez que escribo algo en este hilo o se me manda a tomar por culo o se nombra a mi madre o el educado de fernandocg ordena a los lectores que no me hagan ni puto caso porque literalmente yo meo fuera del tiesto.

Casualmente los que meamos fuera del tiesto solemos acertar más que los adictos al pensamiento único, pensamiento obviamente dirigido por los pastores del rebaño de cerdos camino al matadero entonando sus gruñidos felices de oír que sus amigos de aventura también gruñendo alegremente.

Una vez ante la duda de un forero, por intentar explicar como cubrirnos con derivados de determinados riesgos se me falto al respeto, qué si había niños pobres, que si los niños en Sevilla pasan frio en invierno por culpa de gentuza especulador a como yo....

Lo cierto es que intento intervenir lo menos posible, pero como decía creo que By ron a veces salgo de casa para ver lo que hay por ahí y renovar mis ganas de quedarme dentro.

Un saludo y que Dios o quien más os guste os bendiga.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

El educado de fernandojcg reportó a quien le insultó a Vd. y a su madre... En fin, cada cual sabe y conoce cuáles son sus "valores" Yo no "ordeno" nada y es que los lectores del hilo ya son suficientemente mayorcitos para saber lo que deben hacer y si el hilo tiene el éxito que tiene me imagino que por algo será... Y el que no quiera pasarse por aquí, pues nada se queda en su "casita" o donde le dé la gana, faltaría más.

Mire, sierramadre, parece que últimamente este hilo "molesta" y no entiendo porqué, pero bueno si algo no gusta se pasa el post o simplemente se utiliza el ignore.

Y nada siga Vd. a la piara que más le apetezca... aunque eso a mí me importa un pito.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Feb 2015)

Aquí en este subforo casi todo el mundo está deacuerdo en que el oro es la máxima representación del dinero, que el papel moneda sin respaldo ha demostrado haber fracasado a lo largo de 4.000 años de historia económica y que el oro físico de inversión siempre ha demostrado ser un refugio de último recurso.
Luego razones para justificar una subida del precio o bajada del precio se pueden encontrar todas las que se quieran, simplemente en este hilo vamos recopilando información al respecto. 
Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Eres tú quien tiene que "relajarse"... Que te gusta el AT pues nada sigue con él y es que cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que estime más oportuno. Lo siento por ti: pero por aquí compramos MPs a precios más bajos que los actuales y no hace tanto. Lo digo porque parece que no te has enterado de la fuerte devaluación del Euro. En cualquier caso, NO mereces que pierda un segundo más contigo y deberías primero de todo aprender a escribir correctamente...
> 
> NOTA: Y en cualquier caso tanto paketazo como bankiero o atom ant, saben que respeto mucho sus opiniones y análisis respecto al AT y que, indudablemente, conozco bien, pero por eso mismo NO creo en él, pero -insisto- en que existe libertad de elección respecto al mismo.



Este muñeko eskribe asínnn,mi sargento.  Son yerros sanos...y boluntarihos.

Yo no he rekerido tu tiempo,perdonavidas. El post anterior, por más k te joda y sea un galimatías indeszifrable para tu narzisismo, era muy simple : Tus opiniones son tan superfluas o jugosas komo kualkier otra. Si no konkuerdas,argumenta o kórtate,komo haze todo diox...y si no, abre paraguas.

Bien relajáo estoy, alma de diox...eso sí,kazikadillas y satanizaziones,las justas...a ver si reseteas. Y no por mí,faltaría piú ( k opinar no es un pulso de egos,ni debatir,tarea individual )...por puritito ekilibrio kósmiko.Respeta y serás respetado, k no tienes diez años.

Un saludo. 


.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Lo siento, pero ya no pierdo tiempo en traducirte...


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo siento, pero ya no pierdo tiempo en traducirte...



Sin problema por ello. Ya te he ditxo k un debate sano no es una kuestión de egos.

Eso sí, no olvides el ekilibrio kósmiko.

El diagnóstiko,de regaliz.


----------



## sierramadre (7 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El educado de fernandojcg reportó a quien le insultó a Vd. y a su madre... En fin, cada cual sabe y conoce cuáles son sus "valores" Yo no "ordeno" nada y es que los lectores del hilo ya son suficientemente mayorcitos para saber lo que deben hacer y si el hilo tiene el éxito que tiene me imagino que por algo será... Y el que no quiera pasarse por aquí, pues nada se queda en su "casita" o donde le dé la gana, faltaría más.
> 
> Mire, sierramadre, parece que últimamente este hilo "molesta" y no entiendo porqué, pero bueno si algo no gusta se pasa el post o simplemente se utiliza el ignore.
> 
> ...



Fernando, este hilo es grande, bueno y grande, y en gran parte gracias a ti que lo mantienes vivo cuando pasa por horas bajas y aunque no lo creas, yo te lo agradezco, lo que me molesta a mi y seguro que a otros muchos metaleros es que igual que ha pasado en tantas cosas buenas a lo largo de la historia con la llegada del éxito ha caído en grandes errores, muchos de ellos errores que de base se criticaban en su nacimiento.

Este hilo en esencia debería ser un hilo donde gente que cree ver más allá de lo impuesto puedan exponer sus dudas y debatir sobre ellas escapando del pensamiento único, pero sin caer en un un nuevo pensamiento único. 

Yo se que lo que me quieren hacer ver es falso pero eso no me basta para estar seguro de cual es la verdad y a base de debate y de escuchar otros pensamiento de gente que duda es como quizás y solo quizás podamos llegar a algo parecido a la verdad.

Si se impone aquí un pensamiento único por muy alternativo que sea ese pensamiento único respecto al del más mierda tampoco avanzamos demasiado.

Si delante de una pared negra el sistema nos dice que es blanca y un revolucionario alternativo nos dice que es azul y punto ese pensamiento alternativo y revolucionario sigue siendo Erróneo.

Y decirle que le agradezco sus bondades pero he de criticarle sus fallos y tiene de ambos dos...como todos.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2015)

Hola, sierramadre: ¡Chapeau! Esa SÍ que es una crítica constructiva y bien argumentada.
Realmente, si le digo la verdad, lo único que me interesa en este hilo es la aportación de información y cuanto más "alternativa" mejor. Es verdad, y Vd. seguro que lo sabe bien, que el tener opinión "propia" hace que en muchas ocasiones seamos una especie de "dictadores" de la opinión general, pero entiendo también que por este hilo pasa gente con la suficiente "inteligencia" para decidir por ella misma

Eso no quita, para que le reconozca que está claro que tengo errores y muchos, pero intento en la medida de lo posible remediarlos o no incurrir de nuevo en ellos. Ahora bien, comprenderá también que los "errores" pueden ser "subjetivos"...

En fin, sierramadre, le agradezco su comentario y siempre es buena una "cura de humildad", pero entienda que tampoco voy a cambiar mi forma de pensar y que NO tiene porqué ser compartida. Es más, le diré que buena parte de los foreros que son amigos míos en este foro tienen una ideología totalmente contraria a la mía, pero nos unen muchas más cosas...

Tampoco creo que nos hayamos apartado mucho del sentido de este hilo y le agradecería que leyese el primer post y podrá comprobarlo. Quizás, con el tiempo SI que haya habido una mayor radicalización, pero vamos suele ser un hilo bastante "limpio", ya me entiende...

Y, antes de finalizar, disculparme públicamente si algún comentario mío le ha podido ofender.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Veo que no soy el único que piensa así, ya me empezaba yo a preocupar, jeje, cada vez que escribo algo en este hilo o se me manda a tomar por culo o se nombra a mi madre o el educado de fernandocg ordena a los lectores que no me hagan ni puto caso porque literalmente yo meo fuera del tiesto.
> 
> Casualmente los que meamos fuera del tiesto solemos acertar más que los adictos al pensamiento único, pensamiento obviamente dirigido por los pastores del rebaño de cerdos camino al matadero entonando sus gruñidos felices de oír que sus amigos de aventura también gruñendo alegremente.
> 
> ...



Por lo que me toca, 

Así como has comentado mas abajo sobre los muros negros, blancos y azules; del pensamiento borreguil y tal...

Yo te digo lo mismo que te comenté aquella vez (que por lo visto te sentó tan mal): gran parte de la bola de mierda que arrastramos es por los derivados y los "negocios bursátiles".

Estoy de acuerdo en que quieras ver más allá porque no te crees en las versiones oficiales negras y blancas, pero parece que lejos de lo que dices sobre no crearnos un pensamiento único azul, tú lo que quieres es hacerte con tus propios muros blancos y negros, es decir, aprovecharte de la situación y "dar el ansiado pelotazo" tipico en nuestra cultura.

Y tal y como te lo comenté aquella vez, con la actitud palillera especuladora (no te engañes, en el fondo es lo mismo aunque lo vistas de "sofisticadas inversiones" con señores trajeados) lo único que cambia es el muñeco que se beneficia de las desgracias de la mayoría.

Esa es la mentalidad que realmente nos perjudica, la del "mientras a mi no me pase..."

Si estás buscando que cojones está pasando para actuar en consecuencia e intentar aportar tu granito de arena para realmente cambiar nuestro modo de vida y, por el camino hacer pagar a los verdaderos culpables que nos metieron en este sarao, pues especular no es el camino.

O sino, pues admite de una puta vez que vienes por aquí (y a muchos sitios mas) a ver que información te sirve para beneficiarte de ella, importandote una puta mierda si con ello la boñiga se hace más grande y nos jode aún peor.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Yo se que lo que me quieren hacer ver es falso pero eso no me basta para estar seguro de cual es la verdad y a base de debate y de escuchar otros pensamiento de gente que duda es como quizás y solo quizás podamos llegar a algo parecido a la verdad.



La verdad nada tiene que ver, en mi opinión (esto lo añado para no tener que llamar a mi abogado), con lo verdadero o falso. Verdadero o falso son conceptos subjetivos. A cada cual su sayo.

En cuestión de finanzas no hay verdad, hay verdadero (gano) y falso (pierdo).

En finanzas, y más en nuestros tiempos en los que finanzas ya no es producción de bienes sino especulación sobre la propia producción, o no producción, de los bienes, sólo existe el concepto de ganas o pierdes. Estadísticamente, tus probabilidades de ganar en un período de 40 años son mínimas porque juegas con cartas muy pequeñas y, la baraja con la que juegan los grandes es, pues eso, muy grande.

La verdad es harina de otro costal.

La verdad, por ejemplo, es echar una mano al vecino que lo está pasando mal o muy mal, o sonreír a un niño que juega en un parque o hacer lo posible (yo que vivo en el campo) para que a un perro errante no se lo lleven a la perrera para sacrificarle.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2015)

Por si sirve de algo en esta discusión que veo un poco subida de tono para lo poco que de va a sacar en claro de ella mi aporte pobre y sencillo es:

Adoro el análisis técnico, lo he mamado desde que se hacia con papel milimetrado escuadra cartabón y compás, y ese análisis técnico quizá mal interpretado por mi parte, me dice que el metal va a bajar un poco más antes de salir al alza, y sin embargo, no pararé de comprar oro a precios de ya mismo.

Derivados... podría escribir 3 libros de ellos y no aprenderíais nada que os sirviera para ganar un chavo.

Por cierto a mi cuando me habléis de oro si especificar divisa siempre en $. Luego haceros los líos que os apetezca, allá cada cual con el dialecto que hable mientras se entienda así mismo.

Un saludo, y centremonos en ganar o al menos conservar nuestra riqueza, y no en discutir como dilapidarla mejor o peor.

Buen domingo...ya


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo en esta discusión que veo un poco subida de tono para lo poco que de va a sacar en claro de ella ...
> 
> Buen domingo...ya



Si hablas de AT se sakará poko en klaro,pues el tema es una exkusa para la enésima deskalifikazión ad hominem...de hetxo, el bokatxankla ya ha reseteáo kambiando deskalifikaziones argumentales por lamidas de ojal personalistas ( Una marujita no es nada sin respaldo a sus txismes ).

El asunto es asumir los kapritxitos de un impresentable sin dezir ni mu. Yo estoy harto de mentiras direktas k kualkier lektor kon 2 dedos de frente ha podido kontrastar, demonizaziones de kien lo ponga de relevanzia, apelaziones a manos negras y fantasmas k amenazan el hilo....k dan verwenza ajena. Los ve kualkiera, pero se le ríen y/o konsienten las grazietas al niño malkriáo, mientras foreros k podían postear y aportar, salen de puntillas por no dar el kante. Así k se kalla uno por botxorno y wardar las formas...pero el kobarde falso y politikutxo,gana y zensura. Y la lektura en silenzio se konvierte en un akto kómplize e indigno. Yo me tiré 3 semanas sin postear por no seguir el hilo komo si nada e implikarme en un silenzio kómplize mientras el gañán k había pontifikado ( k no legitimamente opinado,ni barajado, komo fue tu kaso , e intenté felizitarte y resaltarlo en su día ), desakonsejado expresamente ( aluzinante :8: ) y kreado konfusión a kien leyese, resolvía sus babeos , inventándose rekiebros y/o trolas direktas k insultan kualkier neurona medio engrasada, despreziando a kien se lo rekriminase, animando al forerío a marginar otros foreros ( hay k ser puta y maruja ) o fardando para más inri de un egozentrismo k no es tal, sino un narzisismo enfermizo ( y enzima, de pésimo gusto :: ).

Pues lo k yo dezidí, fue no palmear esa aktitú kon las orejas,aunke a mí no me salpikase direktamente...es muy fázil esperar a k te toke para ello. Así k prefiero desmarkarme de ese abuso...e ir en su buska,si haze falta. Pero es k si te kallas,perjudikas a kien no trampea.

Eso sí...haluego se pasea por otros hilos pavoneándose de k eskribe donde y komo kiere, poniendo a otros foreros a los k se ha jartáo de ensalzar en el disparadero. Una marujona en toda regla k espekula kon las limitaziones de la étika en el prójimo. Y la étika y el respeto debe ser una aspirazión komún...pero nunka una ventaja para sanguijuelas k espekulen y abusen kon ella. Y a vezes, sin subiditas de tono, la repugnante korrekzión polítika,gana. No hay más k mirar alrededor y ver lo útil k es eternizando marranadas y marranos.

Wen domingo también para ti.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Feb 2015)

A mi que un pepito medio o en la jerga usa average joe se juegue sus ahorros en los cfds no me hace daño. El problema son los institucionales que juegan con los ahorros de todos y cuándo ganan se lo quedan ellos pero cuando pierden pagas tu.
Entonces hay dos opciones o votas a un partido protesta y te sientas a ver si hacen algo por el trabajador o aprendes a a ganarle a los institucionales con sus reglas o al menos a perder lo mínimo contra ellos.


----------



## ARCADE (8 Feb 2015)

*pa cagarse*



esseri dijo:


> Si hablas de AT se sakará poko en klaro,pues el tema es una exkusa para la enésima deskalifikazión ad hominem...de hetxo, el bokatxankla ya ha reseteáo kambiando deskalifikaziones argumentales por lamidas de ojal personalistas ( Una marujita no es nada sin respaldo a sus txismes ).
> 
> El asunto es asumir los kapritxitos de un impresentable sin dezir ni mu. Yo estoy harto de mentiras direktas k kualkier lektor kon 2 dedos de frente ha podido kontrastar, demonizaziones de kien lo ponga de relevanzia, apelaziones a manos negras y fantasmas k amenazan el hilo....k dan verwenza ajena. Los ve kualkiera, pero se le ríen y/o konsienten las grazietas al niño malkriáo, mientras foreros k podían postear y aportar, salen de puntillas por no dar el kante. Así k se kalla uno por botxorno y wardar las formas...pero el kobarde falso y politikutxo,gana y zensura. Y la lektura en silenzio se konvierte en un akto kómplize e indigno. Yo me tiré 3 semanas sin postear por no seguir el hilo komo si nada e implikarme en un silenzio kómplize mientras el gañán k había pontifikado ( k no legitimamente opinado,ni barajado, komo fue tu kaso , e intenté felizitarte y resaltarlo en su día ), desakonsejado expresamente ( aluzinante :8: ) y kreado konfusión a kien leyese, resolvía sus babeos , inventándose rekiebros y/o trolas direktas k insultan kualkier neurona medio engrasada, despreziando a kien se lo rekriminase, animando al forerío a marginar otros foreros ( hay k ser puta y maruja ) o fardando para más inri de un egozentrismo k no es tal, sino un narzisismo enfermizo ( y enzima, de pésimo gusto :: ).
> 
> ...




Tiene cojones....el amigo hablando de narcisismo,que escribe en arameo o aracago desde hace años como un retrasado mental, que en otros foros ya no le habrían dejado escribir hace tiempo y encima no conforme con eso,viene dando lecciones....vete a paseo niñato engreído y deja de dar por culo


----------



## sierramadre (8 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sierramadre: ¡Chapeau! Esa SÍ que es una crítica constructiva y bien argumentada.
> Realmente, si le digo la verdad, lo único que me interesa en este hilo es la aportación de información y cuanto más "alternativa" mejor. Es verdad, y Vd. seguro que lo sabe bien, que el tener opinión "propia" hace que en muchas ocasiones seamos una especie de "dictadores" de la opinión general, pero entiendo también que por este hilo pasa gente con la suficiente "inteligencia" para decidir por ella misma
> 
> Eso no quita, para que le reconozca que está claro que tengo errores y muchos, pero intento en la medida de lo posible remediarlos o no incurrir de nuevo en ellos. Ahora bien, comprenderá también que los "errores" pueden ser "subjetivos"...
> ...



Aquí de lo que yo hablaba era de la falta de respeto hacia los foreros con opiniones diferentes a las oficiales del hilo.

Hace meses, por ejemplo, un forero, creo que se llamaba Marina ando por el hilo opinando, con datos y educación, pero como sus ideas se alejaban del dogma del hilo al final le tocó salir cagando leches, cuando la mayoría de lo que expuso era cierto, me he pasado meses contrastando aquellos datos con un metalero profesional desde los años 50 y me los ha confirmado uno por uno. En resumen, un forero con buenos aportes, expulsado del foro a base de faltar le al respeto.

Ese forero o forera dejo pistas que yo he podido seguir gracias a aquel debate de diferentes opiniones, la lastima fue que al final tuviera que irse harta de ser atacada.

A lo que voy es que si alguno escribimos algo diferente al dogma impuesto en el hilo no estamos atacandole a usted ni al hilo, tal y como usted dice en otros sitios todos tenemos derecho a escribir donde y lo que creamos conveniente y no por ello ser objeto de insultos y vacíos como nos ocurre en este hilo. 

Disculpas aceptadas, un saludo.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> A mi que un pepito medio o en la jerga usa average joe se juegue sus ahorros en los cfds no me hace daño. El problema son los institucionales que juegan con los ahorros de todos y cuándo ganan se lo quedan ellos pero cuando pierden pagas tu.
> Entonces hay dos opciones o votas a un partido protesta y te sientas a ver si hacen algo por el trabajador o aprendes a a ganarle a los institucionales con sus reglas o al menos a perder lo mínimo contra ellos.



Esa es la cuestión, ¿realmente crees que esos pesqueñines no hacen daño a nadie?

Al contrario, son los canales de los grandes para amplificar y legitimar su robo.

¿Quiénes son los que se pavonean en los foros presumiendo lo buenos que son, que han ganado no sé cuanta pasta (y callando como putas cuando la pierden) e incitando directa o indirectamente a que todo mundo se una a la fiesta? ¿Los institucionales o los pesqueñines?

Y no sólo en foros, sino también en su círculo de conocidos (trabajo, bares, familiares, etc.) 

Esa actitud anula al individuo que quiere ir más allá y comenta cosas como las que comenté en su día porque lo tachan de "hermanita de la caridad", aguafiestas o demagogo entre otras cosas.

Pero eso sí, cuando "se la pegan" pero bien en su casino, vienen llorando y culpando a todo el mundo de sus males, algunos quieren crear plataformas de afectados y hacer una "denuncia colectiva", mientras van pidiendo dinero a sus conocidos (anteriormente humillados por no querer ser "himbersoreh triunfadoreh" como él) para salir de su apuro, si encima no se lo dejas eres tachado de insolidario o "mal amigo".

Esas actitudes muestran una doble moral enfermiza predominante que se basa en "pongo a parir al político de turno" pero no porque sea un ladrón HDLGP sino porque yo no estoy en su sitio para mangar como él.

En este foro (burbuja.info) se critica la poca moralidad de los políticos y sus políticas económicas nefastas para la población, como la burbuja inmobiliaria, el sobre endeudamiento de los países que es imposible que paguen dichas deudas, la desvergüenza de occidente de ir a por los países que tiene petróleo o algún recurso aprovechable, de lo ladrones que son nuestros gobernantes, de los empresarios que joden al trabajador, de la inmigración descontrolada permitida para tumbar salarios y crear conflictos sociales que te mantengan entretenido mientras siguen robando los de siempre, del café para todos, de la constante pérdida del estado de bienestar, etc., etc. y más etc.

Pero cuando hay posibilidad de "pelotazo" todo mundo se apunta, independientemente de su ideología, ahí si que todos están, como cuando los políticos votan por unanimidad su aumento de salario.

Por ejemplo, mirad este hilo:

Bolsa: AENA. ¿Compramos o ke? 

y no os perdáis este comentario:

Yo me la juego y voy a acudir con 2000€ para hacer una inversión a muy corto plazo. 

¿Dónde quedó esa moral?, ¿Dónde está la ética de criticar a los que nos metieron en este agujero? ¿alguno se ha preguntado que cojones ha sucedido con AENA y por qué de ser una empresa pública (que supuestamente los beneficios eran para la sociedad en general y mantener nuestro envidiable estado de bienestar en vía de extinción) ha llegado a esto?

En lugar de pedir responsabilidades nos queremos subir a carro y ganar unas perrillas, total como es poco dinero y los que joden son los "institucionales" pues casi ni se notará...

En eso se basa todo, así que luego no nos quejemos que esto se vaya a tomar por culo, eso sí, preparaos para vuestro madmax particular y rezad por salir bien parados, también incluid en vuestras oraciones a que sobrevivan algunos "borregos" que tanto menospreciamos -y siendo inteligentes, viendo lo que hay, quizás lo mejor es ser como ellos- para poder parasitarlos.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-feb-2015 at 09:36 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> Aquí de lo que yo hablaba era de la falta de respeto hacia los foreros con opiniones diferentes a las oficiales del hilo.
> 
> Hace meses, por ejemplo, un forero, creo que se llamaba Marina ando por el hilo opinando, con datos y educación, pero como sus ideas se alejaban del dogma del hilo al final le tocó salir cagando leches, cuando la mayoría de lo que expuso era cierto, me he pasado meses contrastando aquellos datos con un metalero profesional desde los años 50 y me los ha confirmado uno por uno. En resumen, un forero con buenos aportes, expulsado del foro a base de faltar le al respeto.
> 
> ...



Si no es mucha molestia, agradecería compartiera por aquí esos datos contrastados, porque si mal no recuerdo, todos los argumentos del forer@ Marina le fueron rebatidos (incluyendo la hostia que se debió haber dado con Bestinver, que el tiempo no tardó en dar la razón) además, se perdieron las formas tal y como ese forer@ las perdió (se le trató como trató).

Aclaro, yo sólo le rebatí muy pocos, la mayoría se los rebatieron foreros con gran nivel.

Y por supuesto que uno puede escribir lo que le de la gana, pero también debe saber que cuando se escribe, se corre el riesgo de que otro no opine como él y le responda, otra cosa son las formas, y si mis formas no fueron correctas para usted en su día, le pido disculpas.

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2015)

Lamadama, cuanta razón en tu último post, gracias por escribirlo.

También me gustaría añadir que cuando Fernando se ve envuelto en discusiones, yo intento (y quizás algunos más) permanecer al margen precisamente porque enseguida lo tachan de tener una "chupipandi" que le aplaude y le aprueba todo, la cual está "al loro" de "trollear" al que le lleve la contraria. Esa quizás sea otra cosa que Fernando tenga en contra.

Pero siendo honestos, con su nivel no es necesario que nadie le defienda, aunque quiero que sepa que le apoyo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

Al "espabilado" ya le he reportado porque tiene muchas formas de expresarse, aunque está claro que suele carecer de unos "mínimos" en cuanto a educación se refiere. Y paso de él, primero porque no puedo perder el tiempo traduciéndolo y segundo porque -que yo sepa- no ha aportado nada al hilo, al menos en el aspecto informativo.

# sierramadre: Sin animo de "polemizar", no creo que exista una opinión "oficial" en el hilo. SI, que le podría aceptar que tenemos una determinada tendencia en cuanto a que es un hilo "metalero". No sé, pero creo que ahora mismo es el más seguido en el foro, dentro de los de este tipo, y bien que lo siento, pues debiera ser "diferente" y en todo caso "complementario"...

Discrepo abiertamente en que aquí se insulte a quien tiene una opinión contraria y las referencias que Vd. hace sobre Marina fueron en el anterior hilo y no en éste. Le recuerdo que aquel hilo no fue obra mía, sino del conforero Rafacoins y, en origen, tenía un carácter marcadamente "anti-metalero". Curiosamente, no recuerdo que hubiera foreros que apoyarán las tesis de Marina... Y sobre si tenía "razón" o no en sus argumentaciones, pues imagino que debía de haber un poco de todo, pero a mí desde luego no me convenció en muchos aspectos, especialmente en su marcado interés contra el Oro. Además, las confrontaciones con Marina y los "metaleros" ya existían desde hace mucho tiempo.

Mire, sierramadre, yo voy a seguir escribiendo y pensando de la misma manera que lo he hecho hasta ahora e insisto en que se pueden obviar mis posts o incluso ponerme en el ignore, de manera que no se puede decir que no existen "mecanismos" para evitarnos "sinsabores"...

Para abundar, le diré que la trayectoria en el aspecto socio-político va a seguir siendo la misma, aunque tampoco cierro la "puerta" a aquellas opciones que puedan resultar interesantes para los lectores del hilo. Y que yo sepa no tengo ninguna capacidad para censurar nada en este foro, aparte de que todo es bastante sencillo: si algo no gusta, pues no se lee y punto. Y también le digo que de la misma manera que yo y otros foreros perdemos tiempo en colocar información, pues hombre Vd. también podría realizar alguna aportación. Vamos, digo yo...

En fin, sierramadre, me parece que ya se han perdido demasiadas páginas en un debate que no ha conducido realmente a nada, fuera de perder tiempo, así que está en sus manos el seguir el hilo, participar en el mismo, etc. y le digo esto porque este tema tan absurdo lo doy por zanjado.

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo, pues ya ves el "panorama"... Me parece que acabaré aportando información de tanto en tanto o ya veremos si finiquito mí participación aquí. A fin de cuentas, en lo personal, estoy más acostumbrado a debatir en foros de Historia y donde existe una mejor formación, argumentación y sobre todo educación. 

Tienes bastante razón en lo que indicas, pero claro NO existe una sólida formación financiera y está muy desvirtuada la realidad sobre lo que puede tener VALOR o no. Tal y como se mueven los mercados en la actualidad no hay mucha diferencia con jugarse los "cuartos" en el Casino. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que se conoce como Ahorro/Inversión.

Dejo un interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. Mirar la realidad de frente para cambiarla

Saludos y que paséis un Buen Día.


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2015)

para mi también es aquí uno de los mejores sitios de burbuja , y no porque se acierte mas o menos , sino por la cordialidad y el buen hacer . 
Yo no entiendo de casi nada y aquí se puede aprender mucho de las aportaciones . Pero , al menos a mi , hay cosas que no me entran , no ya por la razón que tengan o dejen de tener , sino por las formas .Nadie sabe como terminara esto , y los caminos posibles están ya descritos de hace años , es en los pequeños detalles de la descripción del camino en las que me fijo .
al final lo que importa es que al llegar a la meta final , tengamos una composición general del puzzle lo mas exacta posible , y no descarto llegar al final del camino y darme cuenta que estaba equivocado en todo,,,,:o
cada uno es dueño de sus aciertos y esclavo de sus errores.:X

El Blog SalmÃ³n - Deuda mundial llega a 200 billones de dÃ³lares, Â¿se acerca el mundo a la quiebra?


----------



## sukumvir (8 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Los 1150 eran cojonudos para comprar, ahora ya depende, yo mucho potencial de bajada no veo pero sí de subida.



Las cosas en Asia estan muy movidas... y digo cosas de forma criptica porque a nivel oficial todo va relativamente mejor que Europa y Usa... sin embargo a nivel de calle se nota el mismo nivel de tension que se respiraba en Espanya a partir del 2005 y que llevo a la creacion de este foro.

Como datos puramente anecdoticos destaco los impagos crecientes en comunidades de propietarios de edificios de lujo, disputas matrimoniales crecientes en familias burguesas por falta de ingresos, Niveles de deuda de hogares en Malasia y Tailandia por encima del 90 p.c del PIB por delante de USA segun en informe de mackenzie.

La burbuja inmobiliaria es tremenda sobre todo en el sector residencial de lujo donde a mi juicio se desvian fondos obtenidos por empresas via financiacion corporativa en unos casos o puro blanqueo en otros.

El 18 de cada mes, restaurantes y bares se vacian.... se vuelven a llenar a principios de mes. En las clases bajas se tiene que recurrir al credito para llegar a fin de mes.... lo que deja patente el resultado de las politicas acomodaticias del qe de la fed. El m3 de estos paises se ha doblado en solo seis anyos para que no se les apreciaran los tipos de cambio y no han esterilizado nada.

Parece que la ola se retrae y con gobiernos y corporaciones que se han financiado en sus monedas locales, una depreciacion aguda en sus tipos de cambio les llevara a salidas masivas de capitales de sus bolsas y mercados de deuda, por lo que la situacion pienso que es analoga a la del 97, aunque entonces se financiaran en dolares con tipos de cambio fijos. No tienen mucho margen para permitir que sus tipos de cambio se deprecien y no me cabe duda que entraran a defenderlos como hicieron en el 96, a costa de sus reservas...

Por lo que pienso que esto solo puede llevar a ventas de Oro tanto por particulares, hedge funds etc....para hacer frente a margin calls, como por Bancos Centrales.... la gran incognita es si el eje China,Rusia les tendera una mano o no! De hecho es 
posible que se este forzando una situacion de crisis por estos. 

Mi opinion es que a unos si y a otros no. Malasia que pienso que esta en situacion critica y que en su linea independiente ya ha tendido una linea de comunicacion, que parece haber molestado a algunos... Malasia Si! Tailandia esta aislada y la dejaran caer, solo si hay un cambio politico interno se reconduciran las cosas si la minoria local china leal a la anglosfera se la aparta del poder politico y con el tiempo del economico.

Indonesia caera y sera rescatada pero a cambio que se reduzca poder de los conglomerados chino,indonesios. El control politico ya esta manos de Pribumis.

Filipinas parece ir bien pero las cosas se pueden torcer. Singapur es facil de invadir. Cambodia, Vietnam y Laos son tambien facilmente guiadas hacia un eje Rusia,China que garantice la estabilidad de sus debiles monedas, como el Dong a pesar de las diferencias historicas China,Vietnam. 

Por lo que veo rotaciones en la posesion de oro por bancos centrales hacia China y mas ventas de oro fisico en el mercado por particulares. Tambien ha habido mucha acumulacion de oro papel, pero eso sera el problema de los bancos comerciales cuando les lleguen las ordenes de venta...

Tan solo anyadire que cada vez veo mas claro que la crisis del 97 fue precipitada para barrer del mapa a esa minoria de chinos locales bajo el paraguas de la anglosfera. Solo se ha conseguido en parte. Pienso que el segundo ataque esta por venir.

Por lo que a China le interesa tener precios bajos de mercado para ofertar la prima que les convenga.

Yo me aprieto el cinturon para el roller coaster Ruso.Chino tanto por Asia como Europa... es una batalla ganada...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Feb 2015)

Si queréis información de china, y algo de asia también hay, pero menos, hay un hilo rn el principal muy bueno. China pide paso II. De serpiente_plyskeen.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2015 at 12:12 ----------

Que por cierto, se me ha olvidado comentar que el último artículo q enlazó ya se decía que se aceleraba la caída de precios en el inmobiliario en China. Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Interesante comentario el que nos haces y deduzco que debes conocer muy bien esa zona geográfica y, probablemente, vivas en la misma. Si es así, doblemente interesante... Tengo amigos por la misma e incluso uno que se dedica al negocio financiero y éste tampoco ve "claras" muchas cosas. En fin, son de agradecer aportaciones como la tuya.

# lamadama: Efectivamente, nadie debe comprar tal o cual activo en función de lo que pueda escribirse en un foro. Puede darnos "ideas", "pistas", etc., pero corresponde a cada cual valorar si le interesa y, en ese caso, informarse bien sobre el "producto" y si se adapta a su perfil o "percepciones"... Realmente, sería una clara "insuficiencia mental" confiar el dinero de uno a la simple opinión de un foro.

Y tampoco he andado tan "desencaminado" en mis apreciaciones respecto a la Evolución del precio del Oro, al menos desde que se abrió este hilo y de eso hace ya casi un año. Cuando tocó los últimos mínimos -y no hace tanto de ello...- se aconsejó mantenerse al margen del mismo, pero se cambió el sesgo a partir del "desacople" en el ratio Oro vs Petróleo. En fin, ahí están los posts para verificarlo. Y, muy recientemente, volví a dar MI opinión de que el Oro podía volver a bajar. Veamos: post nº 5434, del 5 de Febrero, a las 20:59, donde comento que se podrían ver a corto los $1235 y eso lo digo cuando el Oro estaba cotizando en esos momentos a $1265. Al día siguiente: cierre a $1234...

No es ningún "acierto" ni "casualidad". Simplemente, cualquiera que tenga un mínimo conocimiento de AT lo hubiera visto. Y añadir que desde los mínimos anteriores a los actuales precios creo que hay un diferencial de poco más del +7% y eso en los mercados de Materias Primas no tiene ninguna RELEVANCIA.

Además, el AT puede dar puntos de entrada para los que compramos MPs "físicos", pero vamos que tampoco es tan relevante, ya que dudo mucho que se compren en cantidad en función del mismo y es que Oro no es igual a garbanzos. Éstos los podemos comprar varias veces en un mismo mes, pero dudo de esa "capacidad" financiera en relación al Oro y a otros MPs. El AT puede servir para quienes se dedican al "papel" y realizan trading en los mercados, pero entiendo que el concepto "metalero" de los que andamos por aquí está muy alejado de esa concepción.

En mí caso, y ya lo he comentado en muchas ocasiones, si algo me interesa, lo único que me hace falta es tener el dinero para adquirirlo y si es así no me como mucho el "tarro"... Total, si tenemos CLARO lo que queremos no creo que sea tan importante "racanear" 100 USD o Euros arriba o abajo en la Onza de Oro... Además, tengo la sensación de que veremos fuertes oscilaciones en los precios de las diferentes Materias Primas y el Oro pertenece a las mismas y NO creo que vaya a permanecer al margen. Lo que no quita para que, pensando en el largo plazo, siga considerando que tiene un fuerte potencial de revalorización, pero porque las monedas fiduciarias acabarán valiendo cada vez menos. Es así de simple...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Feb 2015)

Five Reasons to Buy Gold and Silver in 2015 |
Interesante análisis. 
Un saludo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Feb 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Aquí de lo que yo hablaba era de la falta de respeto hacia los foreros con opiniones diferentes a las oficiales del hilo.
> 
> Hace meses, por ejemplo, un forero, creo que se llamaba Marina ando por el hilo opinando, con datos y educación, pero como sus ideas se alejaban del dogma del hilo al final le tocó salir cagando leches, cuando la mayoría de lo que expuso era cierto, me he pasado meses contrastando aquellos datos con un metalero profesional desde los años 50 y me los ha confirmado uno por uno. En resumen, un forero con buenos aportes, expulsado del foro a base de faltar le al respeto.
> 
> ...



Hola Sierramadre,
Al forero Marina no se le atacó por ir en contra de los metaleros, se le atacó por no contrastar las ideas que exponía ya que estas carecían de base.
Recuerdo que ya solo su firma era una "provocación":
Decía algo así como que la bolsa era la mejor inversión posible, ya que el que hubiera comprado acciones hace 100 años habría tenido un retorno estratosférico, mientras que el oro apenas alcanzaba 1/10 del resultado de esa inversión.
Estas afirmaciones son un insulto a la inteligencia (las cuales eran la base de su argumentario), solo hay que buscar las compañías que cotizaban hace 100 años en bolsa y las que cotizan ahora, así como mirar el calendario de cracks que ha habido desde entonces para ponernos los pelos de punta.

La gente de este talante que entra en este subforo me recuerda mucho a los pseudoeconomistas que escriben libros de finanzas personales (de los cuales me he leído unos cuantos), y que te dicen que conseguir vivir sin trabajar es muy fácil, solo hay que conseguir un rendimiento anual a partir del 10% y que si no sabes como conseguirlo pues que ellos no te lo van a decir, que lo que debes hacer es formarte para conseguirlo...:: con dos bemoles::

En este subforo puede entrar cualquiera a escribir y dar su opinión, faltaría más, pero a los trolles los tratamos/contestamos con especial cariño y dedicación.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (8 Feb 2015)

Fernando, somos muchos los que te seguimos a diario y agradecemos tus aportaciones. Ojalá sigo siendo así por mucho tiempo.

No entiendo la inquina que se ha generado contra ti en este hilo estos últimos días. Un hilo que suele ser muy tranquilo y con pocos piques personales.

Y encima justo después de la mítica pillada al sinvergüenza que pretendía timar vendiendo oro y plata físicos.

La lección no ha sido otra que demostrarnos que somos como una pequeña familia y que nos une un enemigo común: los estafadores! (sean éstos los Estados, los políticos, los bancos, los Gowex... o raterillos de poca monta)

Respecto a que "expulsamos" a determinados foreros, eso no es cierto. Aquí se admiten de muy buen grado las críticas constructivas hacia la posesión de oro físico.

Lo que no se admite es que vengan a insultarnos a nuestra casa. A pretender reírse de nosotros... o simplemente a hacer propaganda barata del enemigo.

Por ahí, no paso.

Y lo seguiré denunciando. Se llame Iván Arnau o se llame Montoro.

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Hola, maragold: Gracias por tus palabras y las de otros conforeros. La verdad, es que hace tiempo que me estoy planteando el seguir escribiendo aquí... De hecho, si no fuera por este hilo, ya hace tiempo que hubiera dejado este foro y sobre todo por la falta de nivel que muchas veces observo y sobre todo el evidente desconocimiento de lo que es la educación. Cuando me encuentro en esa "tesitura" suelo observar las visitas que hay en el hilo y también la aceptación que éste tiene y también la que tengo, fácilmente comprobable en las entradas a mi perfil, y entonces me "replanteo" la cuestión.

Efectivamente, estoy observando una inquina personal que me da qué pensar... Equivocadamente o no, lo estoy asociando a mí apoyo personal -que no "oficial" del hilo- a la formación de Podemos y hasta eso me sorprende. Te diré porqué: el "metalero" suele pertenecer a unas determinadas clases sociales y que se caracterizan por tener unas determinadas posibilidades económicas, además de estar muy alejados de mi pensamiento ideológico, pero esto ya se daba por "aceptado" y se me ha cuestionado el tema de forma muy tranquila y sin perder las formas, pero hasta hace pocos días... Llevamos con el hilo casi 12 meses y esto es "nuevo", por tanto tengo derecho a pensar que hay ganas de "cargarse" el hilo.

Por ejemplo, las "aportaciones" de sierramadre por este foro han sido de opinión, pero si se leen bien está claro que lanza "dardos" y tampoco debiera sorprenderle que se le hubiera respondido en una justa proporcionalidad. Ello no quita para que al menos haya argumentado su posición y entiendo que todo está aclarado. Si se ha sentido ofendido, pues se le piden disculpas, que lo cortés no quita lo valiente, y a otra cosa. Él seguirá estando en su derecho de pensar como estime oportuno e igualmente sucederá en mi caso.

Respecto al "degenerado" espero que la administración del foro tome medidas, vamos si quieren conservar este hilo como uno de los "referentes" del foro. La verdad, es que la culpa es mía por haberle dado "chance" cuando en los hilos "metaleros" era menospreciado y ahora veo porqué... Amigo maragold, es que siempre estamos aprendiendo, aunque sea acerca de la bajeza moral de muchos sujetos que pululan por nuestra Sociedad.

SÍ, este es un hilo "metalero" y estamos en "nuestra" CASA... Aquí quien entra ya sabe lo que hay y sino le interesa, pues nada a otra cosa... pero no vamos a aceptar que nos insulten y de paso nos ensucien el hilo. Aunque -insisto en ello- esa es una cuestión que debe arreglar el administrador de foro... vamos es lo que suele ser habitual en otros foros.

En fin, maragold, dejaremos que vayan pasando los días y a ver si se "calman las aguas", porque tampoco tengo ningún interés en perder mi tiempo dialogando con gente de escasa o nula capacidad "intelectual"... para eso prefiero leer cualquier libro de Historia.

Un abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2015)

*os dejo un dibujo para ver dónde andamos*

Visionado de foto

los que andan tras físico 1200/1210 $/Oz podría ser una buena zona para tomar alguna posición más. Yo probablemente lo haga si se tercia.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Feb 2015)

*Una duda...*



sukumvir dijo:


> Las cosas en Asia estan muy movidas... y digo cosas de forma criptica porque a nivel oficial todo va relativamente mejor que Europa y Usa... sin embargo a nivel de calle se nota el mismo nivel de tension que se respiraba en Espanya a partir del 2005 y que llevo a la creacion de este foro.
> 
> Como datos puramente anecdoticos destaco los impagos crecientes en comunidades de propietarios de edificios de lujo, disputas matrimoniales crecientes en familias burguesas por falta de ingresos, Niveles de deuda de hogares en Malasia y Tailandia por encima del 90 p.c del PIB por delante de USA segun en informe de mackenzie.
> 
> ...



Hola Sukumvir, gracias por tu aporte. Perdona que haya cortado parcialmente tu entrada pero era solo para remarcar la consulta que quiero hacerte, concretamente sobre Malasia.

Era conocedor de la gran deuda de los hogares malayos y de como esta la situacion; por otro lado Malasia ha ido ganando algunos puntitos ultimamente con algunos emplazamientos estrategicos en relacion con el bunkering y el almacenaje temporal de hidrocarburos (por supuesto lejos de Singapur que sigue siendo la tercera area geografica a nivel mundial en esta material).

Dado el conocimientos que demuestras respecto a esa zona, podrias dar un poco mas de luz a que crees que pasara en Malasia, o darnos algunos links para leer sobre el tema. PETRONAS (MISC) es una gran compania que a nivel mundial esta posicionada en el trading fisico de HC via buques creo que en el segundo puesto, asi que si el eje ruso-chino entra en juego en Malasia, puede tener un impacto importante y acelerar el desarrollo de esa zona en detriment de los GCC... 

Gracias de Nuevo por el aporte

JG


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Feb 2015)

Fernando yo le animo a que siga con el hilo. Es verdad que no hay mucho nivel pero es que la gente en general cuando va a Internet a buscar información económica lo que busca es aprender no sentar cátedra. Y en ese aspecto creo que el hilo realiza una labor instructiva importante sobre mercados, economía, geopolitica, etc.

Luego en diversos temas se puede estar de acuerdo o no, es que si todos estamos de acuerdo directamente no habría hilo.

Yo por mi parte no le voy a recomendar a nadie que venda oro ni que compre pero si que antes de realizar una inversión se haga preguntas.

En caso de comprar... 
que tengo que ganar?
que tengo que perder?
En caso de no comprar...
que tengo que ganar?
que tengo que perder?

Un saludo. :Baile:


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2015)

Vaya salida de pata de banco!, Tú a lo tuyo Fernando y ni caso a los trollacos.

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2015)

ARCADE dijo:


> Tiene cojones....el amigo hablando de narcisismo,que escribe en arameo o aracago desde hace años como un retrasado mental, que en otros foros ya no le habrían dejado escribir hace tiempo y encima no conforme con eso,viene dando lecciones....vete a paseo niñato engreído y deja de dar por culo



M,enkanta nuestra relazión,kari... Seguro k sólo tienes un pronto y disfrutas tanto o más k yo. 

Eso sí, te aklaro, k te veo perdidillo, k esseri es un zybermuñeko,mi amól. Hazer de un post un legado de ADN a la espezie es opzional. 

Besitos ( si empujo fuerte me dizes,OK ? ) 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Al "espabilado" ya le he reportado porque tiene muchas formas de expresarse, aunque está claro que suele carecer de unos "mínimos" en cuanto a educación se refiere. Y paso de él, primero porque no puedo perder el tiempo traduciéndolo y segundo porque -que yo sepa- no ha aportado nada al hilo, al menos en el aspecto informativo.



Hola , kazikillo de todo a 100.

En edukazión, dispongo d,un amplio muestrario, a medida de kada kliente. Iú txússs maifrén. 

Eso sí, prefiero el respeto k tu fingida korrekzión política. Tú vas a reklamar modales en el hilo ,farsante ? Haze 2 días entrabas en otro alegando eskribir donde kieras lo k te salga del nardo , abusando komo la maruja kobarde k eres de la posizión de desventaja de un forero k se juega nada menos k su trabajo diario y la reputazión de años de kurro en él. Una auténtika kukaratxa andante. La pena, kien te ríe las grazietas y te lame el zipote,eso sí...haluego este hilo es un kontinuo llamado a la étika sosiá perdida k nos ha sumío en la debakle.:o En fin...más de viejo k el kagar. ::

Lo del reporte y k llames al general kon tus txismes estaba deskontáo, korreveydile desekilibrada pro-pena de muerte :: Y lo de k amenazes kon largarte para implikar a otros,iwal...kién no ha konozido marujitas malmetedoras y "dueños del balón" asínnn. Éso sí,mientras no haya baneo, posteo libre y salvaje al kanto,komo tú defiendes en otros hilos ::...eso ni lo dudes.  

Y lektura jugosa ,mal k te pese y por más k menosprezies en lugar de agradezer, enseñando la patita tal vez de un ello ( k no ego ) reprimido ,enfermizo y normal a zierta edá inkapaz de enkajar en un segundo plano y k intentando enmaskarar entre konfabulaziones kósmikas kontra el hilo ,maledukados k no admiten tus marujeos sibilinos y apuestas kategórikas k sólo suskribes tú , no se haría sino azentuar publikamente.

Respeta y serás respetado, "espabiláo".  ...y hasta k te aburras.

Edit : de "degenerado" y hazerme la kama, ná...k ya veo k ni t,enteras,ni kieres parar.


----------



## kikepm (8 Feb 2015)

Este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, donde mejor y más información se ofrece, que muchos (bueno, al menos 2 que sepa yo sepa) leemos sin participar (más que nada porque no podemos aportar nada a mayores de lo que se expresa en el).

Os leemos. Por favor, continuad.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, donde mejor y más información se ofrece, que muchos (bueno, al menos 2 que sepa yo sepa) leemos sin participar (más que nada porque no podemos aportar nada a mayores de lo que se expresa en el).
> 
> Os leemos. Por favor, continuad.



Akí no se habla de kontinuar, sino de k kontinúe un kapritxoso kuando y komo kiera.

Si hay faltas de respeto...baneo y punto. No problemo. A ver si las tienen todas en kuenta.

A mí, el "degenerado" k dize no traduzirme, k me respete. K para tokar los kojones y azuzar al forerío, komo haze desde siempre y se lo han ditxo en posts " de impekable exposizión" según él mismo, se vale solo.



Edito: ahora persiguen al txupedhéroe por su apoyo a Podemos. :8:

...hoxtiax...ésto no pué ser real.


@Vidar... Kien es trollako ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2015)

Este hilo es de lo mejor del Foro, conjuntamente con la Sección de Consumo Responsable, se aprende mucho...animo y seguid asi...Gracias Fernando y demás...:Aplauso:


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Feb 2015)

La Ortografía es la parte de la Gramática que nos enseña la forma correcta 
de escribir las palabras para que todo lo escrito sea comprendido con facilidad por cualquier persona que lo lea.
Así pues, escribiendo correctamente podremos comunicarnos mejor.
Uno de los grandes problemas de la enseñanza de hoy día es la gran cantidad de faltas de ortografía que cometen los alumnos. Y este problema no es solamente escolar, afecta a todos los niveles de la sociedad, pues aunque los procesadores de texto incorporan herramientas de corrección ortográfica, con frecuencia se pueden observar faltas de ortografía en periódicos, escritos y cualquier tipo de impreso. Y ya, sin comentarios, en los mensajes de texto.
Tradicionalmente la ortografía se enseñaba mediante una serie de reglas que había que aprender de memoria y haciendo infinidad de dictados. Y sin embargo, para muchos no fue suficiente.
Por supuesto que leer ayuda mucho a no cometer faltas, pero esto, por si solo, no es válido, hay que practicar.
Para comunicarnos mejor hay que aprender a escribir correctamente.

Aprende las Reglas de Ortografía


----------



## CaraCortada (8 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El educado de fernandojcg reportó a quien le insultó a Vd. y a su madre... En fin, cada cual sabe y conoce cuáles son sus "valores" Yo no "ordeno" nada y es que los lectores del hilo ya son suficientemente mayorcitos para saber lo que deben hacer y si el hilo tiene el éxito que tiene me imagino que por algo será... Y el que no quiera pasarse por aquí, pues nada se queda en su "casita" o donde le dé la gana, faltaría más.
> 
> Mire, sierramadre, parece que últimamente este hilo "molesta" y no entiendo porqué, pero bueno si algo no gusta se pasa el post o simplemente se utiliza el ignore.
> 
> ...



Para un servidor este es el mejor hilo del foro ya que mantiene un alto nivel constante desde hace mucho tiempo ya. No lo sigo por tener intereses en el tema metalero sino porque coyunturalmente se tocan otros temas relacionados mas o menos. Seria una pena que se echara a perder.


----------



## sierramadre (8 Feb 2015)

Disculpas a todos aquellos que me han invocado en las últimas páginas y a los cuales no he contestado, les aseguro que si no lo hago es más por aburrimiento que por falta de ocurrencias para contestarles, pero es que ustedes son muchos y mis ganas de escribir pocas, aparte de tener mejores cosas que hacer.

En resumen, sus ideas me parecen muy respetables y solo pido que respeten las mias, si opino que los pollos de corral son mejor o peor inversión que los 8 escudos de Popayan no lo hago como provocación, quien así lo vea es que no tiene muchas luces y por tanto no es digno de que pierda mi tiempo con el ni el pierda el suyo leyéndome. 

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Gracias por tus palabras y las de otros conforeros. La verdad, es que hace tiempo que me estoy planteando el seguir escribiendo aquí... De hecho, si no fuera por este hilo, ya hace tiempo que hubiera dejado este foro y sobre todo por la falta de nivel que muchas veces observo y sobre todo el evidente desconocimiento de lo que es la educación. Cuando me encuentro en esa "tesitura" suelo observar las visitas que hay en el hilo y también la aceptación que éste tiene y también la que tengo, fácilmente comprobable en las entradas a mi perfil, y entonces me "replanteo" la cuestión.
> 
> *Tus desplantes,trolas, ninguneos y kazas de brujas en medio de tu repugnante e hipókrita korrekzión polítika no son menos dañinas k la falta de edukazión de la k te kejas.*
> 
> ...



*Pero ké sabrás tú de kapazidá intelektual, botarate ? Sabes k estás entre los foreros del hilo k más faltas de ortografía komete, memo ??? Seguro k tu atrofia narzisista te lo impide...pero a terzeros,no. Son edukados y la kordialidá debida,de la k tú karezes, les impide rekriminarlo,komo hazes tú. No hay mayor kateto k kien haze de la kultura un arma arrojadiza , nezio arrogante. *


----------



## maragold (8 Feb 2015)

Esseri, se te ha ido la pinza. Tus motivos tendrás, pero tus insultos y el ensañamiento con Fernando están fuera de lugar. Por mi parte reporte y al ignore, hasta que cambies de actitud. Supongo que es un mal día... Aunque no se justifique el tono.

Respecto al hilo, que se ha perdido... el oro físico pues en torno a 1100€ la onza. No está mal. Para el que ha comprado a 300€, o menos; y ha seguido comprando a 1300€, incluso más... pues lo de siempre: da igual a qué precio cotice el oro-papel. El oro físico ha sido, es y será el mejor seguro para el patrimonio personal. Por los siglos de los siglos. AMÉN!

Por cierto, creo que la mayoría de metaleros siempre hemos recomendado diversificar.
Y por mi parte insisto: para ganar dinero de verdad, una empresa.
Y si es propia, mejor. Pero para eso hace falta algo más que escribir en un foro...


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2015)

a esseri se le han subido las onzas a la cabeza ,,,,,, descanse en paz,,,:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... cuanta "bilis" malgastada... Reportado nuevamente y pasando del "indigente mental"... Es lamentable que hayan ensuciado el hilo de esta manera, pero bueno mala suerte... Os agradezco el apoyo y desde luego el hilo no va a desaparecer, al menos mientras siga teniendo el apoyo y seguimiento que tiene. Evidentemente, lo más importante es el aporte de información lo más "alternativa" posible y la opinión, así como el debate, lo seguiremos manteniendo, pero claro -en mí caso- me reservo el derecho a "elegir" y es una simple cuestión de "clase". Se tiene o NO se tiene... Uno hoy se ha "retratado" estupendamente. Por cierto, no me ha molestado para nada, simplemente me ha recordado a un figurante de una película de los "Monty Phyton"...

Por cierto, ya pasando a otro tema, sukumbir me interesaría mucho que ampliase su información sobre Malasia y es que a "X" tiempo es una posibilidad que tenía contemplada cara a la jubilación. Bueno, ese país, Tailandia y países limítrofes, pero básicamente Malasia... De hecho, me estoy planteando tomar clases de su idioma, aunque tengo entendido que con el Inglés te manejas bien por allí.

# paketazo: Ya que eres un seguidor de Noam Chomsky, te aconsejo que leas lo último que ha escrito con relación a Podemos y Syriza. Y que yo sepa no hay ninguna sospecha de que él pertenezca a la "extrema izquierda".

Y voy a repasar lo que tengo para enlazarlo a continuación y a ver si podemos reorientar el hilo al sentido que tiene...

Gracias y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2015)

Gracias por el apunte de Chomsky , Fernando. No es que sea adorador de lo que dice este hombre, pero al menos tiene los huevos de cuestionar lo que todos dan por lógico. 

Habla de esos partidos neoliberales no como un fin político si no como una rebelión popular contra la castración del estado de bienestar de los países periféricos. 


Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Como la entrevista es muy interesante, voy a dejar un enlace a la misma y que "casa" perfectamente con la orientación que tiene el hilo... Y lo recomiendo vivamente y es que de lo que menos habla, precisamente, es de los dos partidos del titular.

- El Ciudadano » Noam Chomsky: â€œSyriza y Podemos son la reacciÃ³n al asalto neoliberal que aplasta a la periferiaâ€

Y este otro artículo también es muy interesante...

- DECLINE OF THE U.S. EMPIRE: Due To The Worst Oil Productivity In The World : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Feb 2015)

Al hilo sobre el tema asiático yo lo veo claro. A mayor libertad económica, mayor facilidad para hacer negocios y mayor riqueza.

Singapur era un país pobre que ahora mismo es la envidia de todo el mundo, en cambio Venezuela era un país que tenía absolutamente de todo y ahora están en la puñetera ruína. ienso:

Y si me puedo permitir una jubilación fuera de España tengo claro donde lo haría y donde no.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> Disculpas a todos aquellos que me han invocado en las últimas páginas y a los cuales no he contestado, les aseguro que si no lo hago es más por aburrimiento que por falta de ocurrencias para contestarles, pero es que ustedes son muchos y mis ganas de escribir pocas, aparte de tener mejores cosas que hacer.
> 
> En resumen, sus ideas me parecen muy respetables y solo pido que respeten las mias, si opino que los pollos de corral son mejor o peor inversión que los 8 escudos de Popayan no lo hago como provocación, quien así lo vea es que no tiene muchas luces y por tanto no es digno de que pierda mi tiempo con el ni el pierda el suyo leyéndome.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por mi parte disculpas aceptadas (y espero que acepte las mías), está claro que lo importante es respetar las opiniones de cada uno sean cuales sean (sin perder las formas), le aseguro que no me volveré a meter en sus opiniones. 

No obstante, para que queden las cosas claras, sería recomendable dejar bien atado el tema del forer@ Marina, porque según usted "lo echamos" de este hilo y eso sí puede ocasionar malos entendidos entre los que visitan este hilo.

Esa percepción que tiene me parece equivocada, no recuerdo que lo hayamos echado de ningún hilo, es verdad que troleó en muchas ocasiones y se le respondió de igual forma en otras tantas, así que hay una especie de "equilibrio" en ello.

Incluso en los últimos posts que recuerdo intercambiar con él, el había aceptado nuestras ideas y todo había quedado en paz, como opinión personal, creo que se dio cuenta que no éramos vendedores de MPs ni timadores tipo IA -que supongo era su "preocupación"- además de que notaba que ya se estaba pasando al "lado oscuro" y prefirió irse antes de hacerse metalero (como ha sucedido con más de alguno  ).

Así que le pido -dejando de lado nuestras opiniones distintas sobre la moral y esas cosas-, por esta vez deje a un lado su aburrimiento, aumente sus ganas de escribir y nos aclare el tema del forar@ Marina.

Porque ahora tengo en la mente eso de:

“Mientan, mientan (o calumnien, calumnien) que algo quedará”. 

No vaya a ser que por repetir una mentira mil veces se convierta en realidad.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Mira, Refinanciado, hablando de mentira y manipulación, acabo de leer el interesante artículo que enlazo...

- CIA ordenÃ³ a los medios fabricar mentiras contra Gadafi | Periodismo Alternativo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-08/uk-begins-preparations-grexit


----------



## sierramadre (8 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Por mi parte disculpas aceptadas (y espero que acepte las mías), está claro que lo importante es respetar las opiniones de cada uno sean cuales sean (sin perder las formas), le aseguro que no me volveré a meter en sus opiniones.
> 
> No obstante, para que queden las cosas claras, sería recomendable dejar bien atado el tema del forer@ Marina, porque según usted "lo echamos" de este hilo y eso sí puede ocasionar malos entendidos entre los que visitan este hilo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Feb 2015)

Chinese Imports Crash & Worst January Export Plunge Since 2009 Sends Trade Surplus To Record High | Zero Hedge

Chinese Imports Crash & Worst January Export Plunge Since 2009 Sends Trade Surplus To Record High

Si Grecia les da miedo, prepárense con China - Blogs de Valor Añadido

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/431602-china-pide-paso-ii-29.html

Y ahora Grecia:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...prus-offers-moscow-military-base-germany-us-s

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ozone-eurozone-wont-continue-its-current-form

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mundo-financiero-caera-fichas-de-domino.html


Lo de Grecia, yo no se que pensar qué va a pasar. No veo el Grexit y el guiño a Rusia haciéndose realidad. Tenemos el TTIP, con Grecia manifiéstamente en contra, y que EE.UU evidentemente es el más interesado en sacar a delante. Además es un país que -todavía- pertenece a la OTAN (órbita americana), con un emplazamiento único,




junto con Turquía son la llave de la puerta a oriente medio. 

No se si tan sólo están jugando a hacer como si me voy, o qué va a pasar. Necesitan financiarse y lo necesitan ya, pero al parecer ...http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-08/uk-begins-preparations-grexit hay más de uno que piensa que Grecia se va de verdad. Qué os parece?


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2015)

*de foros, egos y demás cosas*

Hace apenas 25 años las personas comunicaban por carta, en el bar, en la peluquería y los que somos del norte en la Sociedad Gastronómica.

¿Comunicábamos? Bueno, pues sí y no. En cualquier caso, teníamos nuestro espacio para decir las cuatro verdades que a nosotros nos parecán palmarias y, la mayor parte de las veces, al de enfrente, no.

Al cabo de 25 años, podemos contar todo lo que nos parace, nos "desparece" y más, mediante un instrumento tan trivial como una pantalla, un teclado y una red de difusión megabestial (Interné).

Lógico que la cuita en el bar, amplificada con los medios que disponemos, den lugar a los mismos desencuentros que en la barra del bar pero (y este dato es importante) sin la obligación de volver a verse las caras la mañana siguiente una vez la resaca (de conversación o discusión) pasada. De hecho, aquí en este espacio virtual, nadie conoce el careto del otro. El careto. La cara, el cuerpo, los gestos, la vida inmediata... no conoce nada del otro. ¡Inquietante!

La gente, en esos tiempos (hace 25 años) se cortaba más, porque sencillamente a la mañana o tarde siguiente, te volvías a ver las caras.

Con Interné no. Con Interné todo es posible. Con Interné se puede montar una comunidad (de mis cojo...) virtual, un municipio virtual, un partido virtual, un Gobierno virtual, e incluso un País virtual.

El problema está en el término virtual.

¿virtual vs. realidad?

Me temo que sí (en mi humilde opinión y en presencia de mi abogado).

Volvamos a las cuentas de la abuela.

1 Kilo de alubias son cuatro comidas de dos personas y cuestan con la cebolla, un trozo de chorizo y otro de morcilla, 0,95 € por comida.

El problema es que ya no sólo queremos 1 kilo de alubias, queremos que las alubias vengan en el maletero de un Porsche Cayenne (o un Renault Clio, ¡que más da!) y que éste se quede donde se quedan las alubias.

Y el superbroblema es que hay suficientes hijos de puta como para decirte que sí es posible que las alubias lleguen en el maletero del Cayenne o del Clio, vía crédito.

Y como crédito es creación de dinero pues ancha es Castilla y al trapo.

Volvamos a las cuentas de la abuela para tratar de solucionar este desaguisado.

Interné, lo mínimo posible (y menos para reconstruir barras de bar virtuales).

¿Las alubias?

Sin maletero.

Todo esto sin acritú para los de un bando, los del otro, los de enmedio y para los que no opinan.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Feb 2015)

Greek FinMin Warns "Euro Will Collapse If Greece Exits", Says Italy Is Next | Zero Hedge

Más reacciones. Está el patio calentito


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2015)

Meanwhile In Donetsk... | Zero Hedge

LiveLeak.com - Explosion in Donetsk? Apparently it has to do with humanitarian convoy from Russia (comments)

esta que arde,,,

Europe Fractures: France Pivots To Putin, Cyprus Offers Moscow Military Base, Germany-US Splinter On Ukraine | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Grecia y Varoufakis revelan las mentiras de la hipócrita Europa - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Siguen mintiendo: ni creceremos al 2,3% en 2015 ni al 1,4% en 2014 - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## rsm (9 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Grecia y Varoufakis revelan las mentiras de la hipócrita Europa - Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> ...



Buenos dias! Lo primero, deciros que soy un lector asiduo del foro, si bien esta es mi primera participación, principalmente porque vengo aquí a aprender y a leer otras fuentes diferentes a las oficiales.

Quería hacer una consideración acerca del artículo del crecimiento del PIB que enlaza fernando. Creo que el autor del artículo "manipula" los datos a su antojo, puesto que precisamente se utiliza el PIB a precios constantes para que se pueda comparar año a año. De hecho, en su ejemplo, es irrelevante a cuanto se venden los 15.000 millones de litros de gasolina, lo relevante es que siguen siendo 15.000 millones. El problema es que el PIB está compuesto de tantos "productos" que no se puede hacer una lista de todo el consumo de ellos en un año, y para poder compararlo se le asigna un precio, el que sea, en este caso el de 2010. Pero si se le asignara a todos los PIB pasados los precios de 2014, y se compararan, la diferencia sería (prácticamente) mínima con el dato del 1,4% actual, dado que el IPC también está compuesto de una cesta de productos. Digamos que el PIB tiene muchos defectos, pero su principal ventaja es precisamente que muestra la evolución de la economía sin tener en cuenta los "papelitos" por los que se ha comprado/vendido. Y precisamente en un foro metalero como este, en el que a la mayoría nos importa menos los "papelitos" que cueste una cosa, que su valor intrínseco! 

Por otro lado, me gustaría decirle a fernando que he "tomado prestado" su concepto de inflación relativa (para algunos, esta época es de auténtica hiperinflación porque malviven con 400 euros).


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Feb 2015)

Los MPs mantienen el tipo, el petróleo sigue subiendo sin gran relevancia mediática, el EUR/USD "va pa' riba" pero la bolsa se esta jostiando...

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, jeje

Dicen que en la última reunión con Putin, Hollande no se portó a la altura, ¿tendrá algo que ver?

Fallece el director de la policía tras un tiroteo en Marsella, donde Valls se encuentra de visita

_Pierre-Marie Bourniquel, director de la policía de Marsella, ha sido asesinado esta mañana tras un tiroteo con Kalashnikov en el distrito de La Castellane, al norte de la ciudad. Según Le Figaro, podría tratarse de un ajuste de cuentas entre bandas rivales sobre un tema de drogas. Otro policía podría haber sido secuestrado, según información publicada por Le Monde.

Los hombres armados también iban encapuchados. El primer ministro, Manuel Valls, está de visita en la zona para hablar del descenso de la criminalidad.

Las tropas de élite fueron enviadas al lugar después de los disparos._


Ajuste de cuentas?, vamos a ver en que acaba esto, pero de entrada no lo veo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 12:37 ----------

Ladrillófilo: Pienso que se pueden "desprender" de Grecia sin problemas, ya Occidente controla todo lo que le rodea, Libia estratégicamente fué un premio muy gordo, Egipto tiene suficiente con sus problemas internos (¿provocados por quién?), de Turquía pues ya se ve que incluso hasta podría entrar a la UE, ¿Bulgaria?. Queda pendiente el tema se Siria, ahí si que puede haber hostias buenas, porque se meterían de lleno a intereses geopolíticos de Iran y Rusia.

El tema es que cualquier solución con Grecia no nos viene nada bien, si se van de la UE, si no les va mal por sí mismos (cosa que creo que sucederá), serían boycoteados para que lo pasen putas y ser utilizados como cabeza de turco (nunca mejor dicho) para dar ejemplo y justificar recortes brutales y "austeridad" que la viven todos menos los que las imponen.

En cambio, si se quedan, los demás países (incluido España) querrán subirse al carro y habrá impresión descontrolada de euromortadelos (como dijo Miss Marple, o follamos todos o la impresora al río). Eso ya sabes que da como resultado una inflación desbocada (a nosotros no nos mantiene el mundo como el caso del USD), y aún así, el USD las pasará putas, imaginaros como lo pasará el euro.

Existe una tercera opción que es la que veo más viable, que es seguir como estamos, patada hacia adelante y rifi-rafes ocasionales entre pandillitas idiológicas para justificar toda la panda de vividores que están de puta madre a costa de imprimir, endeudar a los países y dar largas a los problemas.

Saludos

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 13:02 ----------

Han ampliado la noticia, insisten en que fué un ajuste de cuentas.

El director de la policía de Marsella, tiroteado por hombres encapuchados armados con Kalashnikov


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2015)

El problema es que no hay manera de escapar de la deuda creciente sin quiebras o hiperinflación. ienso:
Usa vive de su status de divisa reserva, así que cuando imprimen exportan la inflación, los Asiáticos viven de ser el taller del mundo, los demás emergentes viven de tener abundantes materias primas, pero Europa...
de que puede vivir Europa?
Lo de Grecia no es más que la punta del iceberg y Europa el titanic.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Feb 2015)

El euro acompaña al Ibex, van para abajo, mientras los metales aguantan (flctuando en los 124USD), sin embargo, ligera subida del físico en euros.

Mientras Podemos continúa "fichando" gente, jeje

Podemos ficha a Hervé Falciani: hará un informe contra la evasión fiscal

_El secretario de Participación Interna de Podemos y candidato a dirigir el partido en Madrid, Luis Alegre, ha anunciado este lunes que la formación ha encargado un informe a Hervé Falciani, el informático que entregó a las autoridades francesas la lista de miles de personas que estaban evadiendo impuestos con cuentas en la rama suiza del banco HSBC.

"La lucha contra los paraísos fiscales y la evasión ha sido siempre una de las prioridades de Podemos", ha recalcado Alegre en rueda de prensa después de una reunión del Consejo de Coordinación de Podemos, coincidiendo con la publicación de la llamada 'Lista Falciani' en varios medios internacionales.

Según ha dicho, Falciani, que se presentó a las elecciones europeas como cabeza de lista del Partido X -partido que no obtuvo representación-, ha aceptado hacer ese informe para Podemos "como fuerza posible de cambio" y esta tarde hablará por videoconferencia con el secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, para concretar los detalles.

Según eldiario.es, el excolaborador del Partido X y Pablo Iglesias aún no han hablado en persona, pero tendrán un encuentro en las próximas horas para terminar de ajustar los detalles de este principio de colaboración.

Por otro lado, Alegre ha negado que Podemos se esté planteando pedir la renuncia de Juan Carlos Monedero.

Petición del PSOE
Por otro lado, el Grupo Parlamentario Socialista registrará una solicitud para que Falciani comparezca en la Comisión de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas del Congreso de los Diputados.

Los socialistas quieren que Falciani informe en el Congreso sobre los ciudadanos españoles que aparecen en la base de datos de clientes del banco HSBC de Ginebra.

Esta comparecencia se pide después de medios de comunicación españoles hayan publicado el listado de ciudadanos nacionales que están en la lista que el informático puso a disposición de las autoridades en Francia._

Aunque ya sabemos que de promesas vive le político.

Saludos


----------



## sukumvir (9 Feb 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Sukumvir, gracias por tu aporte. Perdona que haya cortado parcialmente tu entrada pero era solo para remarcar la consulta que quiero hacerte, concretamente sobre Malasia.
> 
> Era conocedor de la gran deuda de los hogares malayos y de como esta la situacion; por otro lado Malasia ha ido ganando algunos puntitos ultimamente con algunos emplazamientos estrategicos en relacion con el bunkering y el almacenaje temporal de hidrocarburos (por supuesto lejos de Singapur que sigue siendo la tercera area geografica a nivel mundial en esta material).
> 
> ...



Hola John Galt,

lo siento pero no tengo un conocimiento profundo de temas microestrategicos como el movimiento de HC... Petronas es la vaca lechera y sus fondos mantienen en el poder al partido unico del gobierno contra ataques externos. Lo que puedo afirmar sobre Malaysia es que siempre han seguido una linea muy independiente. Mas alla de todo el pollo que monto Mahathir con los controles de capital cuando vio peligrar al Ringgit en el 98, en el estado de Kelantan se aceptan Dinares de Oro. El Banco Central de Malaysia siempre ha intentado convencer a sus homologos de Asean que mantengan politicas de tipo de cambio fuertes y no destruyan la moneda. Todo esto no gusta... y no es de extranyar que se les caigan los aviones. En la busqueda del ultimo avion de Air Asia accidentado en aguas de Indonesia acudieron los Rusos para ver exactamente lo que habia pasado.

Mahathir era un tio que no se cortaba un pelo... como Putin y el mismo Carrero... al primer mason que se le cruzaba en el camino lo metia a buen recaudo...a su segundo lo encarcelo por una supuesta pedofilia que le endoso...

Pienso que por su trayectoria historica Malaysia seria parte de un eje importante China-Moscu, desplazando a la aberracion de Singapur. Como en Indonesia, los conglomerados Chinos en Malaysia con filiacion a la anglosfera haran las maletas. Li Kay Sheng en Hong Kong ya las ha hecho hacia Canada... porque fueron todos estos Chinos los que vendian el Opio de los ingleses a sus propias gentes y fue asi como consiguieron financiar toda su expansdion en el sudeste asiatico... Los Chinos del Mainland no se lo han perdonado a pesar de todas juergas que se han corrido juntos. Lindon Larouche lo explica muy bien...lei el libro online hace mucho tiempo pero no encuentro el titulo... tengo que buscarlo...

A Fernando le recomiendo Malasia, sobre todo la isla de Penang (menos humedad), antes que Tailandia... aunque yo estoy considerando pasar temporadas en Turkia...la zona de Antalya etc... que es preciosa... y un clima con menos humedad...

Debo puntualizar que Malasia tiene mejores medios en infraestructuras y recursos (Petronas) que Tailandia para afrontar tormentas financieras. Tailandia, o su clase dirigente, no ha hecho absolutamente nada desde el 98...mas alla de organizar golpes de estado contra gobiernos elejidos en las urnas... es lo mas parecido a Espanya en todo el sudeste asiatico...un verdadero desastre tanto economico como politico. 

El viernes pasado Bangkok se lleno de controles policiales..tanto el centro como las afueras... la Junta Militar esta aislada y a ultima hora China, les ha cambiado las condiciones para un proyecto de tren de Alta Velocidad y los generales van locos... China era el unico pais con el que mantenian un contacto directo. Tengo la conviccion que les van a dar buen palo como el 97 y que eso desencadenara un efecto domino hacia conglomerados de Chinos locales en Malasia, Indo y Filipinas..esta vez van a caer todos! Con mejores perspectivas democraticas... y un mercado inmobiliario a precios asequibles... un piso en Bangkok puede ser buena inversion...

Fernando, llevo tiempo dando vueltas por la region... y es la cuestion, de si se sabe por viejo o por zorro... en mi caso me gustaria pensar que es por zorro...mas que por viejo, debido a todo con lo que he tenido que lidiar...

Saludos a todos...


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> El problema es que no hay manera de escapar de la deuda creciente sin quiebras o hiperinflación. ienso:
> Usa vive de su status de divisa reserva, así que cuando imprimen exportan la inflación, los Asiáticos viven de ser el taller del mundo, los demás emergentes viven de tener abundantes materias primas, pero Europa...
> de que puede vivir Europa?
> Lo de Grecia no es más que la punta del iceberg y Europa el titanic.



Históricamente las cosas han sucedido así (quiebras, inflaciones), pero luego viene ese cambio que el sistema necesita.

Todo está relacionado si peta la punta del iceberg que es Grecia, y esta consigue arrastrar a Europa, a su vez puede arrastrar a los usanos y quien cojones le comprará a Asia?

Lo positivo de Europa y USA es que existe un consumo interno brutal (comparado con el resto del mundo), quitando una variable, todo esto se puede arreglar con politicas fiscales que favorezcan a volver a producir y consumir en Europa y USA.

Entonces que cada perro se lama su cipote, Asia ahora lo tiene bien porque tiene tan jodido a su pueblo que apenas si pueden consumir, entonces se quedan con gran parte del beneficio en papelitos guardados.

El problema es que esa variable son los recursos y me parece que lo que ahora está en juego son ello.

Pero por si o por no, todos los caminos nos llevan a los MPs, ya puede haber una guerra de divisas, devaluaciones, hiperinflaciones o chanchullos varios, que estos son a prueba de bombas.

Saludos

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 14:46 ----------

sukumbir.- Gracias por tus posts, la verdad es que a Asia la veo como "algo aparte", pero por lo que comentas no tiene mala pinta.

Una pregunta a los interesados en Asia, ¿tan mal lo veis en España que estáis pensando en iros?


frisch.- Tienes razón sobre lo real y lo virtual, pero interné tiene su lado bueno y su lado malo, como lado bueno, en mi pueblo yo no podría informarme como lo hago aquí, ni mucho menos comunicarme con personas afines a mis inquietudes aunque estén a miles de km de distancia.

Porque por mucho que quieras hacerlo en tu pueblo, no hay personas que compartan tus mismas inquietudes.

Por otra parte, es verdad que lo de multiplicar panes, peces y vino como por arte de magia, tiene tela.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: No veo ningún problema en que Podemos fiche a Falciani. A mí me parece un acierto, pero claro ya entramos en el tema de la "opinión" que cada cual tenga...

# sukumvir: Gracias por la información aportada y SI que me apetece más Malasia que otros países del Sudeste Asiático. NO, no me interesa vivir en Bangkok y le aseguro que en mi jubilación van a pesar más otras consideraciones que la exclusivamente financiera. En fin, aún quedan unos pocos años y veremos qué sucede de aquí a entonces, pero da la sensación de que Europa se va a poner cada vez más "peligrosa" o esa es la sensación que ahora tengo. Ya veremos...

Je, je, je... Por aquí solemos utilizar la frase "Más sabe el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo" y se lo voy a "complementar" con ésta: "Zorro viejo, huele la trampa" y que se ajusta más a lo que nos comenta sobre sus vivencias personales.

Por cierto, me gusta mucho leerle y le animo a seguir aportando a este hilo...

Y dejo esta "curiosa" noticia...

- La carrocería de tu próximo coche podría chivarse a tu seguro si le das un golpe

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 15:45 ----------

Más de lo "mismo"...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...en-los-temores-de-una-nueva-crisis-financiera

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Feb 2015)

*Gracias Sukumvir*

Gracias Sukumvir por dedicar parte de tu tiempo a ampliar tu vision que es muy interesante... 

A colacion de Thailandia y Malaysia, os dejo estos enlaces de actualidad:

JPMorgan overweight on Thai equities in 2015 | Bangkok Post: business

Malaysiaâ€™s soaring household debt feared â€˜unsustainableâ€™, may trigger crisis | Malaysia | Malay Mail Online


Gracias de Nuevo, Sukumvir.

Saludos

JG


----------



## meliflua (9 Feb 2015)

He estado esperando a que acabaran las noticias por ver si reflejaban esta, visto que no, os dejo este enlace de una gran explosión en Donest, Ucrania. 

Espectacular explosión deja una nube de hongo en el este de Ucrania | Diario Norte Chaco


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Feb 2015)

El EUR se recupera a 1,1348USD y el Oro mantiene los 1240USD, así que hay una ligera bajada de los MPS físicos en Euros y el IBEX ya se ha dejado más de 250 puntos. 

Y Grecia sigue negociando:

Varoufakis mantiene la apuesta: califica el rescate de "veneno" y pide un crédito puente

No lo sé, pero eso de ponerse chuleta y seguir pidiendo dinero no lo veo coherente, pero vamos, la actualidad tiene de todo menos coherencia.

Venga, más mierda para tenernos cabreados, que no falte la crispación:

Las ventajas financieras concedidas a País Vasco y Navarra agravan los problemas de España, según Deutsche Bank

Esto tiene pinta de querer hacer cambios a peor en dichas comunidades.

Como siempre, en lugar de aspirar a igualar las condiciones de los que están mejor, bajan las condiciones de los que están mejor para estar todos jodidos... eso es la democracia o no?

Saludos

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 17:25 ----------

Ojito con el Brent, chinochano ya está en 53,40USD y no veo mucha "publicidad" en ello, igual le falta una buena subida (al menos hasta que lo anuncien a bombo y platillo en los massmierda).


----------



## Vayavaya (9 Feb 2015)

IMO El mejor hilo de interné.

Aterricé por aquí para ver si valía la pena vender una monedita de oro y nunca os agradeceré lo suficiente todo lo que he aprendido.
Me siento muy afortunado pudiendo disfrutar, a diario, de todos vuestros posts.

Dado que los temas que se tratan por aquí han entrado en mi "mundo" hace cuatro dias, me duele no poder aportar gran cosa. Solamente recordar algo que alguien dijo hace ya mucho, aquello de que "no se puede servir a dos amos al mismo tiempo". Aunque me da en la nariz que la mayoría de vosotros ya lo teneis presente.


Solo era eso, gracias 

Eso si: va a vender la monedita su puta madre, ni por cienmil vírgenes, oiga.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2015)

*refinanciado* evidentemente que es chulesco pedir pasta, casi tan chulesco como emitir papel sin contrapartida de ningún tipo, con los PIB europeos en caída libre, tasas de paro en aumento, sectores estratégicos congelados...

Es tan chulesco lo de las QE como ir al banco a rehipotecar por quinta vez tu casa de la que solo has pagado el 10%.

Para mi Grecia es una víctima de la política económica de la UE, cuando se unificaron las monedas, se partió de un tipo de cambio fijo respecto al €, eso funcionó en aquel instante para aquel tipo de económica.

dracma, franco, peseta, lira...se calculó y se le aplicó un cambio fijo como recordamos a cada divisa europea que se incorporó a la moneda única.

Eso hubiera funcionado si la UE fuera una realidad en cuanto a políticas económicas unificadas, pero aquí, España emite su deuda, Francia la suya, Alemania la suya...luego, aplican sus impuestos de modo independiente, aplican las políticas sociales de manera independiente, diferenciales salariales, inflaciones,...vamos, que no hay una UE real, y por lo tanto no puede valer lo mismo un € en Grecia, que un € en los Países Bajos, ya que usan políticas de endeudamiento diferentes.

Si mañana es el BCE es que emite deuda para financiar a los países de la UE, y esa deuda se referencia para cada país del mismo modo (mismo prima de riesgo/interés), pues un € podrá terminar valiendo realmente lo mismo en cada país que lo use, del mismo modo que un $ vale lo mismo en cada estado de USA.

Mientras tanto estaremos viviendo una UE ficticia, dónde solo podrán sobrevivir los países que se financien con costos similares y apliquen unas políticas económico/sociales similares entre ellos...ya sabéis, salarios base, cotizaciones sociales, IVA...

Un saludo

*meliflua* no había escuchado/leído nada al respecto de la explosión. Estaremos atentos al respecto, espero no hubiera víctimas.


----------



## meliflua (9 Feb 2015)

Os dejo este artículo interesante, plantea una pregunta curiosa, " Y si Grecia ignora a la troika y sigue emitiendo moneda € desde su banco Central? Como se sabría cual se emitio antes o cual despues? interesante.

Madcap Money Printing: How Will The ECB Extinguish ELA Euros Printed By The Greek National Bank? | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, tengo que darte la razón paketazo respecto a lo que comentas. Es tanta la inmoralidad existente en el mundo, que me parece que muy pocos se libran...

Hay que matizar algo muy importante y que se obvia en muchas ocasiones... Todos sabemos que Grecia entró en la UE mediante la falsificación de sus datos macroeconómicos durante los gobiernos del partido conservador ND y que ello se efectuó con la "inestimable" colaboración de Goldman Sachs. Bien, a esto hay que añadir que Mario Draghi, Presidente del BCE, era Vicepresidente para Europa de Goldman Sachs y con cargo operativo...

Vamos, que resulta totalmente "increíble" que NADIE en la UE analizará con detalle esas cuentas presentadas por Grecia y parece que se dieron por "buenas" sin más...

Y esta "tomadura de pelo" que ha representado la creación de la UE, sólo ha servido a los intereses de Alemania y a los otros países que conforman el llamado "núcleo duro". En cambio, han resultado un completo desastre para aquellos que partíamos en clara desventaja, empezando por una moneda muy débil como era la peseta y que ¡plis, plas! se la equiparó a una moneda fortísima como era el Marco alemán. Todos los que tenemos ya unos cuantos años recordamos la fuerte inflación que se trasladó a nuestros bolsillos. Después, vendría el desmantelamiento de buena parte del entramado económico en que se sustentaba nuestro país. En fin, esperemos que algún día conozcamos los auténticos beneficiados de todo ese expolío realizado a la Sociedad española y que podríamos ampliar a la portuguesa, irlandesa, griega, italiana...

Y es que no se puede pretender la creación de un país sin serlo, es decir sólo en aquellos aspectos que solamente interesaban a unos pocos y que suelen estar siempre asociados a las grandes Corporaciones, por tanto a los intereses económico-financieros. Resumiendo: NUNCA debimos entrar en la UE...

# meliflua: En los medios oficiales de desinformación NO se está contanto NADA de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania. Lástima que ahora no tengo demasiado tiempo para desarrollar este tema y explicar lo que se está conociendo sobre los mercenarios de Vanguard Corporation...

Aunque el alcance geopolítico de todo este asunto no se ciñe sólo a Ucrania... Te has fijado en el desarrollo bilateral que están alcanzando las relaciones ruso-turcas, que de seguir avanzando podrían favorecer la presión ante el EI y si éste es eliminado, veremos en qué situación quedarían Arabia Saudita y los demás países "subditos" (Emiratos Árabes, Qatar, etc.) del Imperio. Y recordemos que otro país que podría "presionar" al mismo tiempo es Irán, reforzado por sus alianzas ruso-chinas. No deja de ser una hipótesis, pero que tiene bastante sentido si lo piensas...

Y dejo una noticia que es bastante pésima y que ya hace tiempo que venimos reflejando en este hilo. Éste índice es uno de los mejores indicadores del futuro económico mundial...

- El índice que adelantó la crisis de 2008 se ha desplomado más de un 50% en tres meses - Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Es que el análisis técnico no es predictivo, es para estudiar el pasado y en base a eso planear posibles estrategias de cara al futuro.
> Además desde que los bancos centrales participan activamente en el mercado casi todas las estrategias chartistas fallan. Con el mercado manipulado una onza de oro está tan cerca de valer 100 como de valer 10000 o el Dow Jones está tan cerca de valer 40000 como 400. :fiufiu:



Gracias por iluminarnos hijo mío.
Me encanta tu firma, es tan técnica!!! 

Me hace gracia el grandioso analista fundamental Jim Rogers cuando dice que el AT no sirve para nada, y menos para hacerse rico. Lo que me desconcierta realmente es que al cuarto de hora nos viene con que correcciones del 50% son muy habituales en el mercado. Jim Rogers Gold Price 50% Correction Low During 2015 :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website


Ante la confirmación de un retroceso en la cotización, se buscará calcular la probable magnitud del movimiento. Para lograrlo, se aplican ciertos porcentajes obtenidos de la serie de Fibonacci a la magnitud total de la tendencia previa. 50% es el retroceso más comúnmente aceptado, equivalente a la mitad del avance de la tendencia principal.
Retrocesos de Fibonacci - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No vengo a discutir con grandes genios de las finanzas. Pero es que en este planeta veo contradicciones que no se pueden aguantar.  :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Lo veo bastante complejo, pero como hipótesis ahí la dejo...

- https://larevolucionpacifica2011.wo...-en-oro-un-reinicio-del-sistema-es-inminente/

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2015)

Es que el análisis técnico por si solo no sirve para nada: análisis técnico entendido como pinto unas líneas en una gráfica y espero a que el precio las respete. 
Pero si usted lo consigue programar y en una gráfica del pasado consigue una prueba estadística notable de ganancias ya no está haciendo análisis técnico, sino análisis estadístico y a eso es a lo que los Quant Traders. 
Quantitative Trading Definition | Investopedia


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Es que el análisis técnico por si solo no sirve para nada: análisis técnico entendido como pinto unas líneas en una gráfica y espero a que el precio las respete.
> Pero si usted lo consigue programar y en una gráfica del pasado consigue una prueba estadística notable de ganancias ya no está haciendo análisis técnico, sino análisis estadístico y a eso es a lo que los Quant Traders.
> Quantitative Trading Definition | Investopedia



La mayoría de los grandes inversores utilizan el AT, y por mucho que insistan algunos en este foro, eso no va a cambiar. Una mentira se puede repetir millones de veces y continúa siendo mentira. En el tema del AT mentís sin piedad, el AT no es para especular, es para estudiar donde hacen las entradas y salidas todo quisqui, desde inversores de largo plazo hasta traders en intradía. Y lo de que el AT no sirve para comprar oro físico es otra gran estupidez que se ha repetido en este foro hasta la saciedad. :no:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Hola, Carlos: Si animo de polemizar, y por eso mismo, te planteo mi caso personal: por ejemplo, vengo comprando MPs desde hace años y promediando las entradas, sin horizonte temporal, por tanto debes considerar que llevo ya un amplio espacio de tiempo, empezando por la última vez que se vieron los $600 en la Onza de Oro y, realmente, piensas que es tan importante el AT para "metaleros" que tienen esa misma concepción. Simplemente, te lo pregunto como curiosidad, ya que yo ya lo tengo "resuelto", pero te he leído en varias ocasiones y me pareces un excelente analista técnico, así que resultará interesante conocer tu opinión.

Hombre, lo que uno "aprende" en los mercados es a comprar cuando está "barato" -relativo- y a vender cuando está "caro" -también relativo-. Y nadie discute que el AT puede dar puntos de entrada y de salida, pero vamos los que vamos en MPs con horizonte temporal muy, pero que muy largo, pues no le veo la relevancia. A mí, desde luego esa "concepción" aplicada a los MPs me ha ido muy bien, al menos hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2015)

No dudo que los grandes inversores usen AT para afinar entradas o salidas pero creo que esta gente se mueve más por información de insiders que por otro factor. Nosotros los traders pequeños solo tenemos unas piezas del puzzle pero ellos tienen toda la información. ienso:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Carlos: Si animo de polemizar, y por eso mismo, te planteo mi caso personal: por ejemplo, vengo comprando MPs desde hace años y promediando las entradas, sin horizonte temporal, por tanto debes considerar que llevo ya un amplio espacio de tiempo, empezando por la última vez que se vieron los $600 en la Onza de Oro y, realmente, piensas que es tan importante el AT para "metaleros" que tienen esa misma concepción. Simplemente, te lo pregunto como curiosidad, ya que yo ya lo tengo "resuelto", pero te he leído en varias ocasiones y me pareces un excelente analista técnico, así que resultará interesante conocer tu opinión.
> 
> Hombre, lo que uno "aprende" en los mercados es a comprar cuando está "barato" -relativo- y cuando está "caro" -también relativo-. Y nadie discute que el AT puede dar puntos de entrada y de salida, pero vamos los que vamos en MPs con horizonte temporal muy, pero que muy largo, pues no le veo la relevancia. A mí, desde luego esa "concepción" aplicada a los MPs me ha ido muy bien, al menos hasta ahora.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no promedio, mi estilo de inversión metalera es hacer pocas entradas, pero cuando las hago son importantes. Y sí tengo horizonte temporal, si consideramos que el ciclo secular alcista del oro podría durar algo más de 20 años (firma Bankiero), no tiene mucho sentido, desde un punto de vista estadístico, promediar cada 30 días, lo ideal sería promediar cada cuatro o cinco años aprovechando las correcciones, pero ya digo, no me gusta promediar. 

Si cuando dices que no tienes horizonte temporal te refieres a que no vas a vender nunca, yo no le tengo tan claro. Mi opinión, y observando de nuevo la firma de Bankiero, es que si el oro entra en modo burbuja hay que venderlo todo y a otra cosa...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

En fin, no deja de ser otra forma de verlo... A mí, desde luego, el promediar me ha ido bien tanto en los MPs como en otros activos. En mí caso, siempre he expresado que en los MPs no tengo horizontal temporal y habría que añadir DEFINIDO... Y he dicho también que si se alcanzarán "X" valoraciones me desprendería de buena parte de ellos y, seguramente, para "intercambiarlos" por otros "bienes tangibles"...

Bueno, a mí de momento me va bien así, pero en cualquier caso te agradezco tu opinión y que está en línea con lo que te he leído en otras ocasiones.

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> No dudo que los grandes inversores usen AT para afinar entradas o salidas pero creo que esta gente se mueve más por información de insiders que por otro factor. Nosotros los traders pequeños solo tenemos unas piezas del puzzle pero ellos tienen toda la información. ienso:



Yo creo que el precio del oro no se puede manipular, ni el del Franco Suizo, lo pueden contener durante un tiempo y a un coste brutal, pero eso no afecta de forma importante al gráfico, simplemente compran tiempo, pero el precio del activo acaba rompiendo por donde tiene que romper.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> Yo creo que el precio del oro no se puede manipular, ni el del Franco Suizo, lo pueden contener durante un tiempo y a un coste brutal, pero eso no afecta de forma importante al gráfico, simplemente compran tiempo, pero el precio del activo acaba rompiendo por donde tiene que romper.



Eso es lo que pienso yo, con las QEs apuntalan la bolsa y los bonos pero tarde o temprano la presa hará aguas y alguno (estado o empresa) quebrará. Cuando eso pase volveremos a 2008 pero esta vez las manos fuertes estarán bien colocadas en el mercado (en los activos físicos) y no como en 2008 que les pilló de sorpresa. ienso:
Ante ese escenario el metal podria volar y no es descabellado pensar que llegue a niveles nunca vistos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

# bankiero: Eso algún día pasará, pero no a nivel "local" como ahora en Grecia...

- Greek Investors Buying More Gold Coins From U.K. Royal Mint - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # bankiero: Eso algún día pasará, pero no a nivel "local" como ahora en Grecia...
> 
> - Greek Investors Buying More Gold Coins From U.K. Royal Mint - Bloomberg Business
> 
> Saludos.



Yo me refiero a un evento tipo quiebra rusa en el 98:
Crisis financiera rusa de 1998 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Estas cosas empiezan siendo un evento local para luego acabar siendo un toro en una cacharrería. Con Grecia el mercado descuenta que no va a pasar nada, que renegociarán la deuda y patada para adelante pero hay que tener ojo porque a veces los eventos improbables se cumplen.

Interesante artículo:
Bancos Centrales de Suiza y Dinamarca, una cuestiÃ³n de sincronizaciÃ³n


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Viví la Crisis del Rublo del 98 que refieres, así como la del Bath el año anterior, en el 1997, pero éstas siendo importantes no tuvieron la repercusión de la Crisis de la Deuda Latinoaméricana de 1982. Es interesante el estudio de las Crisis económicas porque nos permiten tener una mejor perspectiva del devenir futuro. Sin embargo, te diré que desde el Crack del 29, lo de Lehman Brothers ha sido lo más destructivo que he podido ver y estudiar. Y creo que algo parecido NO sería soportable para el mundo tal y como ahora lo conocemos, pero de momento seguimos tirando...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, 

un pensamiento que tuve el otro día leyendo a (gracias Serpiente_Plyskeen) Ambrose Evans-Pritchard. Devaluation by China is the next great risk for a deflationary world - Telegraph
El artículo habla de la apreciación que junto con el dólar ha experimentado el yuan los últimos meses, y de cómo afecta a la balanza de pagos esa apreciación. De la última medida que tomó el banco central chino, etc. Pues bien, me llamó la atención lo que decía en la conclusión del artículo.
cito:
*My own guess is that we would have to tear up the script and start printing money to build roads, pay salaries and fund a vast New Deal. This form of helicopter money, or "fiscal dominance", may be dangerous, but not nearly as dangerous as the alternative.*

Total, lo que hemos hablado mil veces... primero una deflación, o mejor la gran deflación, y luego hiperinflación, y la destrucción de la moneda fiat como la conocemos. 

A saber dónde se va el valor del € o del dólar... papel de toilette.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 00:17 ----------

Añadir algo al último comentario... una idea que me ronda la mente. Acerca del petróleo.
Si los EE.UU. y Canadá han producido semejante barbaridad de petróleo con el fracking, por qué no iban a hacerlo en todo el globo, por muy caro que sea? (no lo defiendo ni mucho menos que quede claro). Imaginemos en 2022, por ejemplo, un barril a 250$ (sin deflactar, o sea, en valor de dólares actuales) simplemente porque no hay petróleo barato que extraer, todos los pozos están en claro declive, y tan sólo que queda que fracking como alternativa para satisfacer la demanda. El fracking se extenderá por doquier, sea malo o peor para los ecosistemas. Qué pensáis?

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 00:25 ----------

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Someday this chart will seem as strange as that picture of the guy wallpapering his room with ReichsMarks. <a href="http://t.co/kbeh4rJbj0">pic.twitter.com/kbeh4rJbj0</a></p>&mdash; Rudolf E. Havenstein (@RudyHavenstein) <a href="https://twitter.com/RudyHavenstein/status/564812527389794306">febrero 9, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

bonos a distintos años, de distintos países. Impresionante


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: ¿Y cómo se podría sostener eso? Está demostrado que el Fracking es caro y va a llevar a la quiebra a la mayor parte de la industria que se dedica al mismo. En los EE.UU. andan muy preocupados por la estallido de la burbuja de la deuda asociada al Fracking. Por tanto, no lo veo sostenible y mucho menos cara al 2022. Lo que no quita para que ahí -si se ven...- deban ya ser ostensibles serios problemas en la extracción del Petróleo si consideramos que debiera haber mayor población y, por tanto, un fuerte aumento del consumo. Realmente, la cuestión que planteas es importante y nos lleva al tema del Peak y que en el pasado trataron aquí muy seriamente foreros como Kubatronik, Tons, Refinanciado y otros más que ahora no recuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: ¿Y cómo se podría sostener eso? Está demostrado que el Fracking es caro y va a llevar a la quiebra a la mayor parte de la industria que se dedica al mismo. En los EE.UU. andan muy preocupados por la estallido de la burbuja de la deuda asociada al Fracking.



Lo del petróleo puede ser como cuando baja la marea antes del Tsunami. Las petroleras pueden mantener el margen de ganancias aumentando la producción pero sólo durante un tiempo limitado, luego el fracking volverá a ser rentable y es un recurso para ser energéticamente independientes muy valorado en USA. No creo que dejen caer al sector así como así. ienso:
Muchas empresas quebrarán pero otras perdurarán y crecerán igual que cuando la burbuja de las .com. ienso:


----------



## frisch (10 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Acerca del petróleo.
> Si los EE.UU. y Canadá han producido semejante barbaridad de petróleo con el fracking, por qué no iban a hacerlo en todo el globo, por muy caro que sea? (no lo defiendo ni mucho menos que quede claro). Imaginemos en 2022, por ejemplo, un barril a 250$ (sin deflactar, o sea, en valor de dólares actuales) simplemente porque no hay petróleo barato que extraer, todos los pozos están en claro declive, y tan sólo que queda que fracking como alternativa para satisfacer la demanda. El fracking se extenderá por doquier, sea malo o peor para los ecosistemas. Qué pensáis?



Mi opinión es que el fracking tiene (desgraciadamente) larga vida.

Vamos a ver.

A la industria del dinero nunca se le rompieron los anillos ni con los genocidios, ni con los golpes de Estado ilegales (valga la redundancia), ni con la manipulación genética de los alimentos.

El fracking es lo que es: dinero rápido y fácil.

Sucio, sin duda. Con efectos devastadores a medio plazo (ni qué decir a largo), sin duda.

Pero, y es que a la industria del dinero todo eso se la trae al pairo.

Resta por saber quién es la industria del dinero.

Quizás sea yo, o usted o ambos.

Volviendo al fracking.

El ecosistema es una invención mediática de los que jamás se interesaron por el ecosistema hasta que les daba rédito interesarse por ello.

El ecosistema entre humanos (en mi humilde opinión y en presencia de mi abogado) es no joder al prójimo en beneficio propio. En otras palabras, haz lo que quieres que te hagan.

No es más complicado que eso.

Tirarán de fracking y de lo que haga falta, no te quepe la menor duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Interesante comentario, pero yo NO lo veo... Ayer mismo, se publicaba la información de que la OPEP había revisado a la baja la producción de Petróleo de EE.UU.

No entiendo porqué el Capital debiera financiar algo que no les va a producir fuertes retornos, pero otra cosa muy distinta sería que para tener el Petróleo necesario en el mercado no haya más alternativa que al Fracking, pero claro eso debería reflejarse también en el precio y en fuertes tensiones inflacionistas en el mundo.

Bueno, aprovecho para dejaros algunos artículos/informaciones interesantes...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La riqueza global es pura ilusiÃ³n

- Grecia podrÃ*a pedir ayuda a Rusia, EE.UU. y China, en vez de Alemania - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Feb 2015)

Respecto a los tejes y manejes ecoómicos del fracking, no dejáis de tener razón, pero hay una cosa en contra con ello, esa es los límites fisicos.

Ha fecha de hoy, el fracking sólo ha servido para "rellenar" esa falta de petróleo respecto a la demanda, pero por sus caracterísiticas no puede suplir al petróleo.

Es decir, el declive del petróleo "barato" sigue su curso, me parece que está en el rango de los 55-60 mdbd (y en constante bajada), mientras que la producción mundial está entre los 75-80 mdbd (estas cifras son a bote pronto, ya que no quiero perder tiempo en buscarlos de manera exacta, si alguien puede aportar datos más concretos, lo agradeceré). Ese "relleno" no solo se hace con el fracking, sino con otras cosas como el gas, biodiesel, etc. aunque es una diferencia pequeña ocasiona una subida espectacular en el TRE.

Eso nos indica que ni aún con esta "crisis" (o lo que sea) donde el consumo está por los suelos, no podríamos vivir con la producción actual de petróleo "barato".

Volvamos con el fracking de "relleno", es como cuando aquel productor de leche no tiene un litro sino 900 ml, "no pasa nada" si esos 100 ml faltantes los sustituye con agua, es aceptable y la calidad no "merma" de manera considerable.

Pero cuando esos 100 ml se convierten del 200, 300, 400, 500... pues llega el momento que ya no es leche (probad la mierda que nos venden en el super y compararla con leche de verdad, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra).

Lo podéis comprobar con la mezcla (obligada por la UE) de Diesel-Biodiesel que pide al menos un 5% (o era el 7%?) de biodiesel en el diesel que consumimos. -por cierto, de eso ya no han dicho nada, creo que confirmaron lo inviable y ya no lo hacen, o al menos ya no es obligatorio- que hay estudios que incluso con esa mezcla, ocaisionan daños en los mecanismos del coche (motor, sistema de escape, entre otras cosas).

¿A que voy con esto?, a que por mucho que suba el precio del barril, llegará un momento en que no será cuestión de precio, será una cuestión más simple, que para obtener 1 barril, necesitarás 2, y eso -por mucha economia de oferta y demanda- es inviable.

Evidentemente habrá fluctuaciones brutales en el precio como las que comentáis, de hecho se está dando ahora, pero si tenemos un declive de petróleo "barato" constante ¿por cuanto tiempo será posible esa dinámica?

Cada vez más instituciones "serias" dan conferencias y charlas sobre el declive del petróleo, aunque dan fechas lejanas (2060) no dejan de admitirlo como una realidad -además de que no creo que lleguemos a esa fecha-, también lo hacen con idea de que será una energía de fácil sustitución (como lo hizo en su día con el carbón, pero aún así, el carbón se sigue utilizando incluso más que en aquellos días que era el rey), pero me temo que no será asi.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2015)

La clave del fracking como de casi todo en esta economía global son los retornos/beneficios.

No os descubro nada diciendo que todo depende del precio del oro negro.

Cuando una mina de lo que sea, deja de ser rentable por los costos de extracción se cierra, pero esa misma mina puede reabrirse si el material explotado sube de precio.

Ahora ya sabemos que hay petróleo que se puede extraer en cantidades "decentes" a un precio dado que lo rentabiliza.

Eso ha hecho bajar el precio del petróleo, ya no por simple saturación de mercado, si no por anticipación de un posible abaratamiento de costos para el futuro fracking que pueda realmente hacerlo más competitivo.

Por ejemplo, imaginad que mañana salen diciendo que hay una beta de oro de miles de toneladas a 100 Km de la superficie, pero que de momento no se puede explotar por la dificultad técnica.

El simple echo de saber que hay más oro a pesar de que no es rentable su extracción bajará su precio a expensas de esa posible futura posibilidad.

Yo no tengo dudas de que si es necesario retomar el fracking en 10 años o en 50 se retomará. Y si hay que dejar el planeta como un queso de gruyer se deja, y si hay que dinamitar la Antártida se dinamita.

Yo seguí durante meses el tema del bioetanol en USA para combustible de automoción, ya que andaba tras un par de empresas del Nasdaq PEIX y BIOF entre otras. 

Cuando leí el sacrilegio que se hacía con las tierras de cultivo seculares para transformarlas en fábricas de producción masiva de maíz, destinado a obtener biodiesel, y como esas tierras quedaban devastadas por su sobreexplotación...¿Qué esperáis que suceda en el futuro con el fracking? 

Se subvencionaba el biodiesel por que era menos contaminante, y se destruía tierra de cultivo a cambio...para mi eso es un puñetero paripé absurdo.

Somos así de absurdos, así que o se inventa algo que sustituya al petróleo cara los próximos años o el fracking regresará llegado el momento.

Buen día a todos.

*refinanciado* te me has adelantado con el biodiesel...es que escribo muy lento.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Hace poco se publicó en este hilo unos artículos de Kwonuoting, de rancia, sobre el petróleo precisamente, y lo explicaba muy bien, las conclusiones que yo saqué es que estamos sobrepasados del pico petrolero, se han mejorado las técnicas extractivas en todas las fuentes de petróleo lo que está produciendo una aceleración en el agotamiento del mismo, con lo cual la caída de la producción petrolera será mucho más rápida que la que anticipaba.
os dejo los artículos relacionados que son bastante interesantes

Deuda y petrÃ³leo. Los lÃ­mites al crecimiento - Rankia

El pico de petrÃ³leo aquÃ­ y ahora - Rankia

Â¿QuÃ© transiciÃ³n energÃ©tica? - Rankia

Lo que está claro es que sin petroleo estamos jodidos, de momento, y si no empiezan a salir tecnologías energéticas nuevas y baratas ya, dejando al petróleo solo como producto para la industria química, sigo diciendo que nos vamos a la edad media. 
Hace no mucho discutía con Fernando sobre la posibilidad de fabricar petróleo, existe una teoría de que el petróleo no es de origen orgánico, sino abiótico, algo muy discutible porque los marcadores químicos del petróleo dicen que es orgánico.

en fin no se quien tendrá razón.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Yo sigo sin verlo, pero es que además veríamos la REACCIÓN del "planeta" a ese "gruyerismo" al que sería sometido. Todo esto me recuerda a los trabajos del Dr. Velikovsky y al que leí en mi juventud...

Pasando a otra cosa, se van conociendo datos cada vez peores sobre la Economía de China. Veamos: IPC +0,8 vs 1,5% Diciembre; Caída en las exportaciones del -3,3% y fortísimo debilitamiento de las importaciones que caen al -19,9%... mostrando una muy floja demanda interna.

Y dejo un excelente artículo que abunda en lo que decía en uno de mis comentarios de ayer y que "complementaba" uno de paketazo...

- Objetivo: 2.000.000 de empleos - Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 11:22 ----------

Je, je, je... meliflua: dialogamos y no discutimos. Otra cosa es que cada cual defienda aquello en lo que cree de acuerdo a sus conocimientos y partiendo de la base de que TODOS siempre estamos "aprendiendo", al menos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí...

Lástima porque tampoco tengo mucho tiempo para profundizar en este tema, ya que daría para un debate de horas... pero te diré que yo tenía la misma visión que tú y de la mayoría en relación a la naturaleza "oficial" del Petróleo. A raíz de mi conversación con ese ingeniero venezolano, profundicé mucho sobre el particular y hoy soy más favorable a la naturaleza abiótica del Crudo. Tampoco tengo ningún interés en convencer a nadie sobre este particular y es que las "dudas" seguirán persistiendo...

Por cierto, ¿has oído o leído algo acerca de la sonda espacial Cassini? Bien, ésta descubrió que Titán, la luna anaranjada de Saturno, alberga grandes lagos y mares con cantidades inmensas de hidrocarburos... ¿Podrías explicarme su origen en organismos fósiles? Lo dejo ahí...

Y como dijo Marco Tulio Cicerón: "La evidencia es la más decisiva demostración."

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Obviamente mis conocimientos son escasos, en casi todo, leo mucho, me informo lo que puedo, y saco conclusiones. Hay algo en lo que creo, pero no tengo pruebas de ello, el origen divino del universo, El Arquitecto universal, para mí Dios, El es la respuesta de por que estamos aquí, es la respuesta a todo lo que ignoramos de la formación del Universo, de la formación de la tierra, de la vida en la tierra, del origen de la especies… Nos hizo a su imagen y semejanza y nos hizo libres para elegir nuestro tipo de vida, pero eso es mi Fe y procuro ser coherente con ella, y cada uno es libre de creer y actuar en lo que quiera.
Hace poco se creía que el agua de la tierra provenía de los cometas y los asteroides, hoy se ha descubierto que la composición química del agua es única, que no concuerda ni con la de marte, ni con la del asteroide donde se poso la sonda Roseta…. En definitiva, hay muchos misterios que solo se pueden explicar, por lo menos para mi, apoyado en la fe del Creador.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 11:59 ----------

Hoy he leído un artículo de Marc Faber, para él nuestros gobiernos están preparando la próxima confiscación masiva de MPs a los particulares.

Marc Faber – Governments To Seize People’s Gold | King World News

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 12:17 ----------

Este artículo de Paul Craig Roberts, sobre la guerra en Ucrania, bastante bueno, y a la vez, bastante preocupante de las consecuencias que puede acarrear persistir en ello.

Paul Craig Roberts – The World Is Now On The Cusp Of Total War | King World News


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: No soy creyente y, por eso mismo, quizás "peco" demasiado de intentar buscar "explicaciones" a lo que no entiendo... Eso no quita para que tenga un gran respeto por aquellos practicantes auténticos de las distintas religiones, siempre y cuando éstas NO fomenten la intolerancia y sobre todo su imposición forzosa. Por cierto, es "curioso" como a lo largo de la Historia se ha matado mucho en el nombre de Dios o de los Dioses...

Bueno, hay muchas cosas que nos rodean y cuya naturaleza real desconocemos. Por ejemplo, el mismo Oro parece que su origen es foráneo a la Tierra y que el mismo se debe a colisiones cósmicas. Recuerdo, así por encima, un artículo de Astrofísica y que indicaba que el nº atómico del Oro es 79... Comentaban que su origen se debía a un fenómeno estelar muy poco frecuente y muy catastrófico: un breve estallido de rayos gamma, uno de los procesos más energéticos observables en el Universo. Cito de memoria, y tampoco es una rama que conozca bien, de manera que puedo estar equivocado en la descripción.

Y dejo otro interesante artículo...

- La guerra económica de Alemania contra Grecia es un arma de doble filo

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Fernando, en lo que comentabas ayer sobre Ucrania, te doy la razón, no se está informando de la realidad que se está viviendo allí.
Ya hemos hablado de esto más veces, yo de Geopolítica entiendo poco, por no decir nada, y mis opiniones están mediatizadas por lo que leo a unos y otros, pero sinceramente creo que esta Guerra es la espoleta de algo muy gordo, las economías del mundo se ahogan en su propia deuda, el sistema económico esta roto, y nos están engañando para que el sistema siga funcionando, este monstruoso sistema Ponzi se desmorona y que mejor manera de no reconocer su error y mandar a todos a la guerra y empezar de nuevo?

Tengo mucho miedo a lo que pueda derivar de la crisis Ucraniana. no se si tengo razón o no para tenerlo, pero estoy acongojado.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Feb 2015)

Sobre el petróleo abiótico:

La Teoría Abiótica del Origen del Petróleo 

Es recomenbable leerlo todo, pero pongo un extracto haciendo referencia a los posts anteriores:

_...una minoría de geólogos sustenta que, en realidad, el petróleo no se origina por la transformación tectónica de sustratos biológicos, sino que son el producto de fenómenos de naturaleza esencialmente geológica; esta teoría es la denominada Teoría Abiótica del Origen del Petróleo (TAOP en lo que sigue). Según los defensores de esta teoría, el petróleo tiene su origen en el manto terreste (a unos 200 Km de profundidad), el cual estaría impregnado de carbono e hidrógeno que se combinarían para dar cadenas complejas como las que se presentan en el petróleo; el petróleo después va migrando a la corteza, formando los yacimientos que luego nosotros explotamos. He aquí la razón por la que los tecnooptimistas le dan tanta importancia a la TAOP; según la TAOP hay una cantidad increíble de petróleo, mucho mayor a la ya explotada, que estaría fluyendo contínuamente del manto a la corteza, y que está ahí simplemente esperando a que lo sepamos explotar. En el fondo, la TAOP es el prototipo de cornucopia que nos daría un recurso, el petróleo, de manera inagotable.

Los procesos que presume la TAOP que se producen en el manto son los mismos que explicarían la presencia de hidrocarburos simples observados en algunos planetas del sistema solar, mayoritariamente metano, aunque en muy poca concentración en planetas rocosos como la Tierra. Pruebas de laboratorio demostraron que bajo las condiciones apropiadas es factible que se produzcan hidrocarburos con las presiones y temperaturas propias del manto terrestre, con lo que no se puede descartar que hayas pequeñas concentraciones a nivel del manto (e incluso hay indicios de que se evaporan pequeñas cantidades de metano en las dorsales oceánicas). Sin embargo, los defensores de la TAOP tienen complicado explicar por qué hay moléculas de claro origen orgánico en el petróleo; habitualmente lo justifican asumiendo que el petróleo se contamina en su camino desde el subsuelo hasta la superficie, aunque no deja de ser paradójico que en la misma localización se contamine siempre de la misma manera y en la misma concentración, y casualmente con los porcentajes que son compatibles con el conocimiento conseguido con la Teoría Biótica.

Una característica particular de la TAOP es que es anterior a la teoría de la tectónica de placas y, por tanto, no considera que las fuerzas tectónicas pueda reordenar los estratos de diversas eras geológicas. Por ese motivo, en los pocos casos de pozos que se rellenaban espontáneamente de petróleo y que ese petróleo no estaba en roca sedimentaria, lo cual parecería dar la razón a la TAOP, se ha podido comprobar que el petróleo migraba desde un reservorio sedimentario subyacente, que por plegamiento de los estratos había ido a parar debajo de la roca cristalina. De hecho, en todos esos yacimientos, tras una fase inicial de rellenado se siguió una curva típica de evolución y están en su mayoría en declive.

Y aquí entramos en la sustancia de la crítica a la TAOP: dado que se basa en la existencia de un generador de petróleo a una profundidad inaccesible (no es posible excavar hasta el manto; las gigantescas presiones destrozarían cualquier material de perforación que se intentase usar) es una teoría no verificable de manera directa, lo cual resulta bastante conveniente para poder hacer cualquier afirmación, por rocambolesca que sea. Por otro lado, su única consecuencia relevante indirecta es que los yacimientos de petróleo se rellenan (lo que sería muy conveniente para calmar los miedos sobre el Peak Oil), pero desgraciadamente hoy en día no se está observando ningún rellenado apreciable. Incluso aunque la TAOP tuviera parcialmente razón, el ritmo de rellenado es tan lento que no está teniendo ninguna influencia sobre nuestra crítica situación actual. Al final, los proponentes de la TAOP acaban haciendo una glosa de las viejas demandas de la industria extractiva petrolera, en esencia buscando que se eliminen las pocas restricciones a la prospección que la prudencia y el respeto al medio ambiento han permitido. En suma, el Drill, baby, drill, como si perforando alocamente pudiéramos excavar nuestra salida del hoyo en el que estamos..._

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Hace no mucho tiempo coloqué ese mismo post y fue cuando tuvimos el debate melliflua y yo. Es interesante, pero yo profundicé bastante en ese tema y creo que me quedó muy claro... Mira, lo que SI puede ser cierto es, que si fuera abiótico, su "natural" desarrollo no compensará los altos niveles de extracción y que nos llevaría igualmente a ese pronosticado Peak. En cualquier caso, si repasamos hemeroteca, te aseguro que el mismo se ha dado por hecho en diferentes ocasiones y, por ejemplo, al final de la II WW y fijate si se ha consumido desde entonces... De todas formas, al paso que vamos, me parece que antes desapareceremos los humanos que el Petróleo de la faz de la Tierra.

# meliflua: Al principio de la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania estaba mucho más inquieto que ahora. Desde luego, EE.UU. no para de malmeter, pero parece que cada vez está perdiendo más apoyo por parte de sus aliados europeos y es lógico: sería de género imbécil que Europa se convirtiera en el principal escenario bélico donde dirimieran sus "diferencias" EE.UU. y Rusia. De ahí, las últimas reacciones de los principales dirigentes de Alemania y Francia.

Por supuesto que NO se está informando de lo que allí está sucediendo y tú aún estás informado, aunque sea desde fuentes anglosajones, pero bastantes fiables por tener la consideración de "alternativas". La auténtica realidad es que el Ejército ucraniano está destrozado por los "milicianos" y se está "comprando" tiempo para "lavar la cara" a este tema de cara a la opinión pública occidental. Eso, o Occidente tiene que intervenir militarmente y no creo que haya ninguna voluntad de hacerlo, tal y como he comentado.

Sin embargo, ya se están observando mucho movimiento a nivel geopolítico y la balanza, en ese aspecto, se está inclinando de parte de Rusia. Éste país y su Presidente, Putin, están demostrando una gran madurez en la forma de llevar los distintos asuntos en los que están comprometidos.

Y dejo una información relativa al tema de Ucrania...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...as-bajas-ucranianas-empiezan-a-ser-dramaticas

Ya dije en su momento que un movimiento rebelde, apoyado por una gran potencia, difícilmente pierde una confrontación bélica...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Feb 2015)

Lo que pasa es que todo lo basamos en lo mismo, le economía, pero esta debe ser secundaria y de ayuda, no un fin en si mismo.

Es verdad que todo lo que conocemos tiene un precio expresado en dinero, aparentemente la solución es subirlo según escasez-abundancia, aunque no ceguemos con esta premisa no cambia la realidad, esta es que estamos en los límites.

Según el ejemplo del dinero, si el fertilizante (derivado del petróleo) cada vez es más escaso, los cultivos subirán de precio y cuando éstos suban lo suficiente, se dejarán de comprar y su precio se ajustará a la oferta-demanda correspondiente.

Pero, ¿y si no hay fertilizante?, con él o sin él si -quieres sobrevivir- tienes que cultivar, así que tendrás que buscar alternativas de cultivo (que las hay) pero éstas no darán ni de lejos la misma producción que utilizando fertilizantes, por lo tanto, si entramos en economía de guerra, no hay precio (en dinero) que pueda pagar tu sustento.

Eso ocasionará que haya los que cultivan y los que roban a los que cultivan, pero de tanto robar a los que cultivan puede que salga más a cuenta robar y ya no se cultive (¿en que acaba esto?), 

Otra opción es que haya una especie de acuerdo para que se viva de una manera más organizada (hay cabida para el fiat ahi?).

Aunque lleguemos a perforar todo el planeta, no todos podrían hacerlo, cada vez menos gente tiene acceso a una "vida decente", dando como consecuencia que más gente cambie su modo de vida al tipo "edad media".

Eso es lo que nos espera, un cambio de vida radical, no tiene por que ser malo, quizás con menos bienes ni cosas, pero un poco más sostenible.

El problema es si en la búsqueda incasable de recursos, se deje el medio ambiente -accesible al ser humano- sin posibilidades de recuperación en un periodo de tiempo que permita seguir.

Y tanto el fracking como las explotaciones mineras (incluyendo las de los MPs) no están ayudando en nada, ni que decir de los daños que hacen las guerras y los nuevos armamentos; amén del modo de vida que llevamos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Os dejo esta interesante entrevista a Pippa Malmgren...

- Pippa Malmgren: 'biflation' is coming, and it's going to hurt

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Feb 2015)

Deuda y petrÃ³leo. Los lÃ­mites al crecimiento - Rankia - pÃ¡g. 2

He leído en ese comentario de Know, que en la economy cycle research institute, todo apunta a recesión. Coincidiría con la teoría de la gran bajada del petróleo viene dad por la escasez de la demanda.

Aquí el artículo entero explicado. Es del 6 de febrero. ECRI Recession Watch: Weekly Update


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Gracias, Ladrillófilo, por el aporte, especialmente sobre el ECRI y que tenía bastante olvidado. Cuando me dedicaba a los mercados era un indicador que solía tener muy presente y en los EE.UU. es muy valorado en los medios económico-financieros.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Feb 2015)

dshort - Advisor Perspectives
Aprovecho entonces para recordaros esta web, que es de lo más interesante. Creo que funciona con suscripción, pero tiene bastantes cosas muy interesantes gratuitas.

Edito... echando un ojo... mirad lo que me he encontrado...
NYSE Margin Debt Little Changed in December


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2015)

*meliflua* está bien creer en algo, ya sea con FE, o con esperanza...cada uno busca respuestas del modo que cree más conveniente, y cuando da contra un muro imposible de traspasar para responder sus dudas, pues aparece Dios.

Ojalá tuviera yo FE, pero el parecer del maestro Nietzsche se aproxima más a mi idea de FE, que lo que ha tratado de inculcarme la sociedad de forma mayoritaria desde que era un crio.

*refinanciado* la búsqueda incesante de recursos es una carrera que nos llevará a evolucionar o morir en el intento.


Leía a *fernando* antes hablar de una luna de Júpiter o Saturno dónde había hidrocarburos por su superficie...en general, muchos satélites de los planetas gaseosos poseen océanos de metano, y sería un combustible cojonudo en nuestra tierra. Te aseguro que si es necesario viajar allá para ir a buscarlo, se irá, salvo que se encuentre una mejor y más barata solución (energía nuclear, fusión, solar...)

El hombre no sabe ser humilde, y no se te ocurra decirle a los de nuestra especie que se han de sacrificar y han de vivir sin TV, sin sofá, y sin coche...si les planteas eso, o la opción de no renunciar a lo anterior teniendo que pasar por una guerra, vete preparando las bayonetas.

*ladrillófilo* hace meses que los indicadores sugieren un posible sell off en los mercados de renta variable americana. Hay numerosas divergencias que todos vemos, y tratamos de buscarle explicación (las QE y el exceso de liquidez, la burbuja inmobiliaria USA, la evolución tecnológica y aumento de rendimientos...)

Olvídate, es cuestión de tiempo, habrá una caída de casi todo lo que cotice, como sucedió durante las ".COM", o como en el 2008. 

¿el tamaño de esa ostia?...es impredecible, yo apostaría por una magna ostia ya que el volumen de la subida del DOW, Nasdaq o S&P, ha sido ridículo. Y sin volumen no hay apuntalamiento del edificio...para mi castillo de naipes.

pero como todos hemos leído mil veces, el mercado puede permanecer mas tiempo irracional que tu solvente. Y eso ya lo he vivido y es una verdad como un templo que se aprende de una manera o de otra.

*Fernando* si no me equivoco el oro proviene de la explosión de estrellas masivas, o sea estrellas de un tamaño 100 veces el de nuestro sol. Ahí, en su núcleo la presión/temperatura, permite que se de el fenómeno de fusión atómica necesario para obtener los núcleos más pesados de nuestra tabla periódica. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que es algo de este estilo.

Manda huevos, no eres creyente y compras oro...te parece poco creer en el poder del metal dorado. jejejeje

un saludo y buena tarde


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Edito... echando un ojo... mirad lo que me he encontrado...
> NYSE Margin Debt Little Changed in December



Eso es porque cuando la bolsa sube, los inversores grandes compran con crédito, en cambio cuando baja, tienden a quedarse en liquidez. Eso provoca que cuando sube lo hace poco a poco pero cuando cae , cae de golpe, por ser esas posiciones alcistas muy débiles.
Para el oro sería más bien el caso contrario, para ir cortos al oro se va con crédito pero para ir largo se hace con liquidez. Por eso cuando los tipos al crédito están bajos la fuerza bajista en el oro es mayor. ienso:

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 19:07 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* si no me equivoco el oro proviene de la explosión de estrellas masivas, o sea estrellas de un tamaño 100 veces el de nuestro sol. Ahí, en su núcleo la presión/temperatura, permite que se de el fenómeno de fusión atómica necesario para obtener los núcleos más pesados de nuestra tabla periódica. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que es algo de este estilo.
> 
> Manda huevos, no eres creyente y compras oro...te parece poco creer en el poder del metal dorado. jejejeje
> 
> un saludo y buena tarde



La teoría actual atribuye a los meteoritos el oro terrestre. Como bien explicas el universo es sobre todo hidrógeno y en las fusiones de los núcleos estelares se van creando elementos más pesados, siendo los más pesados los más raros.
Según un nuevo estudio, los meteoritos trajeron el oro a la Tierra -- National Geographic
De lo de traer hidrocarburos o materiales del espacio opino que es algo probable solo en un horizonte muy lejano, actualmente la energía necesaria para escapar a la gravedad es un límite físico muy importante. ienso:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Feb 2015)

Os pongo algunos links de programas de radio virtuales. Normalmente la gente que habla lo hace con un conocimiento impresionante de los temas que se tratan (cosa a la que no estamos habituados en prensa) además que su pensamiento "contrarian" coincide con la filosofía general de este tema.

Centralismo Podemita bajo el IV Reich merkeliano | Radio Gramsci
PolÃ­tica canÃ­bal para dummies: cÃ³mo destruir Europa – Polinomia 7-2-2015

Aprovecho para volver a poner el programa de Max Keiser que otros conforeros ya habían puesto por si algun@ se lo ha perdido, pero es que el tema del que trata no es ninguna tontería:
"Si un banco no necesita depósitos y no da crédito, ¿para que sirve?"

Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Una economÃ­a de casino (E715)- Videos de RT


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> "Si un banco no necesita depósitos y no da crédito, ¿para que sirve?"
> 
> Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Una economÃ*a de casino (E715)- Videos de RT



Los bancos son negocios y como negocios que son están para hacerse ricos ellos pero no aportando nada a la sociedad a diferencia de otros negocios. Por eso Henry Ford desconfiaba del capitalista financiero. :baba:
En realidad realizan una función muy importante que es decidir a que negocios les van a dar crédito y a los que no, el problema es que esa decisión la hacen pensando en el corto plazo y no en el largo, lo que nos lleva a la crisis actual.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# bankiero: La teoría más moderna sobre el origen del Oro es como he explicado. Otra cosa es como haya llegado aquí. Me gustan los temas asociados a la Astronomía/Astrofísica, pues en mi juventud pertenecí a varias asociaciones que se dedicaban a la misma (Aster, SADEYA, etc.), y sigo estando bastante actualizado en cuanto a la lectura en esos temas y otros de carácter científico. No he conseguido encontrar el artículo al que hacía referencia, pero os dejo un interesante enlace y que va en la misma dirección...

- Descubren el verdadero origen del oro: explosiones cÃ³smicas masivas

Desde luego, resulta bastante interesante...

# paketazo: Je,je,je... Todos creemos en "algo", que no tiene que ser necesariamente "divino", y la verdad es que estoy más cerca de Nietzsche o del Mazdeismo... ¡Joder! aparte de ser un excelente analista técnico, me estás resultando ser también un tipo "cultivado"... Siempre es interesante rodearse de amigos con talento. Y SI, debe haber alguna especie de "código genético" para que tanto el Oro como la Plata hayan tenido la consideración histórica que han tenido a lo largo de milenios. Está presente incluso entre civilizaciones que no se "conocieron" o eso dicen...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 20:07 ----------

Y a estas horas fuerte varapalo en casi todas las Materias Primas, sobre todo en el Petróleo y, curiosamente, sube bastante el Gas Natural... Por su parte, las Bolsas a su "bola" e ignorando cuál es la realidad económica en el mundo...


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2015)

*Fernando* como cantaba el maestro Sabina:

"Mi única religión es el cuerpo de una mujer" ...y si es atractiva, inteligente, cautivadora, y complaciente...mejor...evidentemente por algo a ese tipo de mujeres se las llama *diosas*

Fuera coñas, que cada cual crea en lo que quiera, pero no en lo que le cuenten.

Buen video el del origen del oro, y los metales pesados. Más o menos es lo que comentábamos, explosiones de estrellas masivas, o como en este video, la fusión de dos estrellas masivas que generan un pulsar, y en determinados casos un agujero negro.

Por cierto, por esa regla de 3 los agujeros negros deben estar petados de oro...¿para cuando una excursión al interior de uno?

Buena tarde a todos.

Al hilo de lo anterior (agujeros negros), Edito para no recomendar la peli *interestellar* que han vendido como la panacea de la física moderna, y que en su última hora de emisión, por lo que a mi respecta es una fantasmada.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Luego, un "seguidor" de Eros & Afrodita... ¿No? Bueno, estamos en un época muy propicia y es que pronto llega D. Carnal...

# Chúpate Esa: Puede ser eso y que también China ha dicho que volverá a "inyectar" más liquidez a su Sistema... Así que eso del Yuan yo NO acabo de verlo.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Mas sobre Ucrania y la manipulación de las noticias en los medios anglosajones

Kievâ€™s Bloody War Is Backfiring—-Citizens Resisting Kiev Conscription | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 20:51 ----------

Me gustaría aclarar algo, pues parece que tener Fe en un Creador Divino lo estais asociando con personas poco cultivadas o incultas. El estudio de la teología, la Biblia, la lecturas de los místicos o la lectura de ensayos teológicos no es de personas poco cultas, es más bien un búsqueda constante del yo, olvidándose de lo carnal, e intentando dar sentido a la carne a través de lo espiritual.
Las posibilidades de la formación de vida por casualidad, en todos sus aspectos, desde las bacterias mas sencillas hasta los hombres, es tan infima, que no cabe otra explicación que la divina. 
La creación del Universo, otra casualidad, el que la tierra pueda albergar la vida de tantos organismos, agua, oxigeno.... otra casualidad. 
Yo más bien creo que no es casualidad, todo tiene un sentido a través de la Fe, otra cosa es que los humanos que nos representan a los creyentes, como humanos que son, muchas veces se equivocan en sus dichos y en sus hechos, pero eso no tiene que hacernos dejar de creer que tras esta vida carnal, nos espera algo trascendente para bien o para mal.ienso:


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2015)

*meliflua* _Dios_ me libre llamar incultos a los creyentes en cualquiera de las diversas religiones inventadas por el hombre.

Para crear semejante arma de dominación humana durante tantos siglos hay que ser inteligente, estar por encima de la media.

En cuanto al a teología, presupongo que te refieres al estudio de las diferentes religiones como ciencia y búsqueda de Dios. Y eso lo respeto, ya que solo analizando algo desde su origen, se puede entender su fundamento.

Por cierto, hay una ciencia que lo explica todo y no necesita de ninguna divinidad. 

Un saludo compañero, y a pesar de que no comparto tu visión, la respeto mucho, y siento lástima por mi al no poder entenderos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

La ciencia explica muchas cosas, pero todo lo que explica son sobre cosas ya creadas. Sobre el origen del Universo y sobre el origen de la vida teoriza, existen muchas teorías pero nadie puede afirmar rotundamente que la suya sea la válida.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 21:16 ----------

5 teorías del origen de la vida - Ojo Curioso


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Creo que en uno de mis comentarios he dejado bien claro que tengo un gran respeto por los que son creyentes auténticos. En lo personal, yo NO lo soy, pero te aseguro que podríamos tener largas conversaciones sobre la Biblia, que evidentemente he leído y he estudiado por su innegable vinculación con la Historia. Por otro lado, tengo familia y amigos que son fervientes seguidores de "su" Religión y, la verdad, a veces me "cansan" cuando me la sacan cada dos por tres, pero imagino que porque encuentran "contraparte" y buscan mi "conversión"... algo imposible. Por cierto, en mí juventud, tuve mucha influencia de Thomas Merton y que si no conoces te aconsejo la lectura de su maravillosa literatura. Te gustará mucho...

Muy bueno también el enlace sobre Ucrania...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Â¿CuÃ¡les son las teorÃ*as sobre el origen del universo?

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 21:37 ----------

En todo caso os pido disculpas si he interpretado mal vuestros comentarios. En cuanto a lo de tus familiares, me figuro que predicarán con el ejemplo, y haciendo caso a lo que dijo Jesús en el Evangelio, la luz en el candelero no es para esconderla donde no se vea, sino para iluminar y mostrarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Por cortesía, siempre suelo escucharlos, pero ya te digo que a estas alturas lo tengo bastante claro... pero, bueno algún día saldré de "dudas" o, quizás... NO.
Bueno, volvamos a nuestro "mundillo" y os dejo un interesante artículo ya "metalero"...

- https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/second-thoughts-us-official-gold-reserve-audits/

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

Santander Private Banking espera que el oro corrija a 1.100 dólares

Siempre que Grecia no se salga del euro, que entonces el oro volará.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Lo que tengo MUY CLARO es que el Oro no levanta cabeza desde el pasado 14 de Abril de 2013 y donde cerró aproximadamente en torno a los $1395, aunque eso SI el par EUR/USD andaba por los 1,31... Y mira que han pasado "cosas" desde entonces. Supongo que el catalizador para que rompa ese lateral/bajista tendrá que ser algo MUY FUERTE, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Lo que tengo MUY CLARO es que el Oro no levanta cabeza desde el pasado 14 de Abril de 2013 y donde cerró aproximadamente en torno a los $1395, aunque eso SI el par EUR/USD andaba por los 1,31... Y mira que han pasado "cosas" desde entonces. Supongo que el catalizador para que rompa ese lateral/bajista tendrá que ser algo MUY FUERTE, ya me entiendes...
> 
> Saludos.



En bolsa existe el dicho de que el toro sube por las escaleras y el oso salta por la ventana.
En oro es lo mismo pero al reves, puede estar a la baja días para perder 50 USD y luego en unos minutos subir 100 USD.
Es la única pista que puedo dar. 
Hay una fortaleza en el dólar que está hundiendo al resto de divisas y a pesar de ello el oro lo sigue haciendo muy bien. Por algo será.
Un saludo. ienso:


----------



## frisch (10 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, meliflua: Por otro lado, tengo familia y amigos que son fervientes seguidores de "su" Religión y, la verdad, a veces me "cansan" cuando me la sacan cada dos por tres, pero imagino que porque encuentran "contraparte" y buscan mi "conversión"... algo imposible.



Buenas noches Fernando y conforeros.

La práctica de una religión, la creencia religiosa, la creencia en un Dios más allá y, a pesar, de Goldman Sachs (y adlátares) no es algo que se "saca" a colación o se machaca con ello al prójimo. Es algo que se vive con el ejemplo. Si no se vive con el ejemplo, los manuales de análisis técnico de religiones, implacablemente afirman que es un producto financiero más con los riesgos que todo producto financiero conlleva.

En mi humilde opinión y ante mi abogado (por cierto, me está costando un pastón en este foro), la verdadera religión no es un compendio de palabras es un compendio de actos. Una vez que se conocen los actos se deduce automáticamente de qué tipo de religión se trata.

Todo es religión. Goldman Sachs es religión. La Comunidad del Carbón y del Acero (1957) es religión, la bushiana guerra del imperio del Bien contra el del Mal es religión (2001). La Revolución de Octubre (1917) es religión e incluso Nietzsche, con, y a pesar de sus reflexiones en "Más allá del Bien y del Mal", es religión.

Todo es religión porque todo implica creer en algo que no vemos como si lo viéramos de verdad (incluso el análisis técnico es religión).

La pregunta del millón es, una vez más, muy sencilla.

¿en qué dios cree usted?

Palabrita del Niño Jesús que es mi último post sobre el tema.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Feb 2015)

¿Quieres ser rico? El mundo usa trading de alta frecuencia - Especiales - CNNExpansion.com
Interesante artículo sobre el HFT.
Matrix en todo su esplendor. ienso:


----------



## meliflua (10 Feb 2015)

Os dejo este artículo que enlaza con la crisis del petroleo y la posible salida de Grecia del euro y sus consecuencias. No solo es la deuda griega, es el posible colapso del eruo y los 26 billones de dolares asociados al cambio eruo dolar

If You Listen Carefully, The Bankers Are Actually Telling Us What Is Going To Happen Next


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Hola, frisch: "Por sus frutos los conoceréis." Mateo 7.16

Ya te dije, meliflua, que conozco bien la Biblia...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (11 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> La ciencia explica muchas cosas, pero todo lo que explica son sobre cosas ya creadas. Sobre el origen del Universo y sobre el origen de la vida teoriza, existen muchas teorías pero nadie puede afirmar rotundamente que la suya sea la válida.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 21:16 ----------
> 
> 5 teorías del origen de la vida - Ojo Curioso




Hola meliflua
si tiras de los hilos de la atrofísica gravitacional te llevarán al mismo sitio de siempre. Igual que si tiras de cualquier otro, con nombres como Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, Edward Jenner o Georges Lemaître.


La teoría que postula que la fuerza que rige el Universo es el electromagnetismo no es nada nuevo y tampoco es ningún secreto, aunque las subvenciones y el dinero no fluyen hacia nada que contradiga lo que la élite quiere imponer.


Para empezar quiero dejar claro que lo que diré es personal, la mayoría de científicos modernos que tratan estos temas no han unido todos los puntos y de hecho muchos de ellos son ateos. Lo digo más que nada para evitar prejuicios de antemano y animar a la gente a que le eche un ojo por su cuenta a la infinidad de pruebas que hay de lo que pongo, porque es fascinante y encaja todo a la perfección.


De cualquier modo, la mayoría de físicos cuánticos y astrofísicos creen en Dios como ser inteligente diseñador del Universo. Lo de unirlo a la Biblia es otro tema.
“If we need an atheist for a debate, we go to the philosophy department. The physics department isn’t much use.”
–Robert Griffiths, winner of the Heinemann Prize in mathematical physics.

Perdón por poner cosas en inglés, llevo todo el día fuera y mañana madrugo, así que acabo antes con el copiar-pegar.



_"*Z-pinch* o zeta pinch, es un tipo de confinamiento por pinzamiento de plasma para producir fusión nuclear en filamentos de plasma."_













_
*“What we call mass would seem to be nothing but an appearance, and all inertia to be of electromagnetic origin.”*_ 
- Henri Poincaré, prestigioso polímata: matemático, físico, científico teórico y filósofo de la ciencia


_"So astounding are the facts in this connection, that it would seem as though the Creator, himself, had electrically designed this planet"

"The gift of mental power comes from God, Divine Being, and if we concentrate our minds on that truth, we become in tune with this great power. My Mother had taught me to seek all truth in the Bible."_

- Nikola Tesla


------------------------------

Génesis 1:6
"Luego dijo Dios: Haya expansión en *medio* de las *aguas*, y separe las aguas de las aguas."

Génesis 1:8
"Y llamó Dios a la expansión *Cielos*."


Aguas ---> *máyim* (referencia strong H4325) ---> agua

Cielos ---> *shamáyim* (referencia strong H8064) ---> [...]éter más alto donde giran los cuerpos celestes.

y volviendo al Z-Pinch y al experimento de Anthony Peratt:
Medio ---> *távek* (referencia strong H8432) ---> bisección


Pero repito que aquellos no creyentes deberíais darle una oportunidad, sin asociar esta información con Dios o la Biblia. Nada de prejuicios.
Quien quiera puede buscar por 'plasma cosmology' o 'universo eléctrico'. Mucho ojo con las conclusiones, pero los experimentos y sus resultados están ahí.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QolFFNjaSfE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFxm2LYyvhU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv4IFj9Hefc


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

No sé, Otgermous, pero me recuerdas mucho a un amigo mío llamado "Miguel"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (11 Feb 2015)

Otgermous , te guardo el post para el finde,,,,, que tiene tela y me interesa

dejo esto , parece que Grecia no se decide , o al menos lo muestran así , yo creo que no se saldrán del euro peeeeeero

Tomorrow Greece Decides: Europe... Or Russia | Zero Hedge

de todas formas , seguirán dando vueltas 15 días mas.... marcaron los alemanes la fecha limite del 28 de este mes y creo que agotaran el plazo.
saludos ,, y buenos días

---------- Post added 11-feb-2015 at 06:54 ----------

37 dibujos que te harán ver como esta el mundo en realidad - San Pedro de Macorís | MacorisSerie23.com

:o


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# pacojohnes: Ya hemos comentado en distintas ocasiones que Alemania hace tiempo que ya NO es dueña de sus decisiones, probablemente desde el final de la II WW...

Respecto a una hipotético conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones en Europa, NO es descartable, al menos eso parece vista la política agresiva que están desarrollando los EE.UU., pero claro imagino que los lideres europeos tendrán algo que decir para evitar ese escenario. En cualquier caso, históricamente, creo que nunca hemos tenido un período de Paz tan amplio en Europa y está claro que me refiero a la ausencia de una gran guerra y esperemos que sigamos así por mucho tiempo más...

Y os dejo un muy interesante artículo y que merece mucho la pena. No tiene desperdicio y es tremendamente clarificante en cuanto a las manipulaciones de los de SIEMPRE y como éstos, de forma "dinástica", nos recuerdan que siguen estando AHI... Un simple detalle: los grandes "Crack" en las Bolsas se produjeron en estas fechas: 24 Octubre 1907, 24 Octubre 1929, 19 Octubre 1987 y 24 Octubre de 2008... Y aquí no hay ningún tipo de "casualidad" y también nos sirve para cuestionarnos tanto el análisis fundamental como el técnico, ya que éstos no dependen de sí mismos...

- Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados. El 'crash' de 1907 (II) - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

# timi: Muy bueno el enlace sobre los dibujos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Interesante...

- 42 ATAQUES DE FALSA BANDERA QUE DEBERÃAS CONOCER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Feb 2015)

Ministro de defensa griego

- Nosotros tenemos otras formas de encontrar dinero....podría ser desde USA, podría ser desde Rusia y podría ser de China 

- Queremos un acuerdo, pero si Alemania se mantiene rígida y quiere dejar a Europa fuera, entonces tendríamos que aplicar un Plan B

Añado AT del Oro. 1247 nivel referencia.


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Feb 2015)

Tanto sale Grecia en las noticias y prensa como es que no se habla nada sobre...

Griegos blindan sus carteras con monedas de oro Soberanos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Gracias por el aporte, _Mirar_, pero esa noticia ya la dimos en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2015)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Tanto sale Grecia en las noticias y prensa como es que no se habla nada sobre...
> 
> Griegos blindan sus carteras con monedas de oro Soberanos



Pues menuda tirria de carteras que tiene los griegos...igual entre todos juntos han logrado hacerse con 100 soberanos dada la bajada del gold de los últimos días, y la neutra repercusión sobre la cotización.

Nos acercamos a zona de soporte de corto/medio plazo 1190/1210$/Oz. Podría ser un punto para acumular algo el que tenga intención de hacerse con metal.

Por cierto, me da que a Grecia pocas concesiones le piensan hacer en la UE, ya que daría alas a los partidos más "radicalizados" en contra de la UE, y sobre todo en contra del pago de deuda etc.


Me han gustado esos 37 dibujos/caricaturizando la realidad.

Buen aporte también de Fernando con esas verdades encubiertas durante años para justificar lo injustificable y acusar a víctimas inocentes.

A ver el cierre puede estar interesante.


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Feb 2015)

Si es que.... :rolleye:
Uno se despista un tiempo  
Y arreais con tantas hojas 8: que no dais tiempo de ponerme al día... :´(


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues menuda tirria de carteras que tiene los griegos...igual entre todos juntos han logrado hacerse con 100 soberanos dada la bajada del gold de los últimos días, y la neutra repercusión sobre la cotización.
> 
> Nos acercamos a zona de soporte de corto/medio plazo 1190/1210$/Oz. Podría ser un punto para acumular algo el que tenga intención de hacerse con metal.
> 
> ...



Yo me voy a cargar hasta arriba. Los detectores de metales de los rumanos de la otra punta de España van a empezar a sonar.


----------



## timi (11 Feb 2015)

Fernando , la posibilidad que no descartas de guerra en Europa , es que cada día esta mas clara que será si o si

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...lying-arms-ukraine-will-have-dramatic-outcome


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2015)

Al hilo de lo que adjunta *timi*

Contraataque ruso dispararÃ­a precio de petrÃ³leo y oro

Que haya guerra en Ucrania es una realidad cierta, mi duda es si dejarán que se extienda más allá de sus fronteras.

Recordemos los conflictos Yugoslavos, de los que se escribió mucho y sirvieron para llenar portadas de telediarios en los 90´s. Finalmente se concentraron en una zona muy concreta (extensa, pero concreta).

Seguro que Fernando podría ilustrar mejor lo que sucedió entonces, y si hay algún parentesco con la situación actual, ya que podría considerarse una guerra civil de momento intrafronteriza.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Hola, timi: Yo prefiero no pronunciarme abiertamente, pero me parece que si no lo "reconducen" NO es nada descartable un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura en Europa, pero bueno lo verás más claro cuando sigas leyendo el desarrollo de este comentario.

# paketazo: Hay que tener una visión más "amplia" para ver lo que ha supuesto la desintegración de Yugoeslavia y la Unión Soviética... Mira, en la primera década del Siglo XX creo que eran 24 los Estados que componían el continente europeo. Bien, desde 1990 tenemos todos estos Estados "nuevos": Lituania, Letonia, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Georgia, Macedonia, Eslovenia, Moldavia, Croacia, Ucrania, Bosnia, República Checa, Eslovaquia, Montenegro, Servia y Kosovo. Y hasta podríamos añadir que la reunificación alemana también puso sobre el "mapa" un nuevo Estado.

paketazo, me imagino que ahora tendrás otra consideración sobre la "dimensión" que esto tiene. Todos estos Estados han supuesto que se hayan creado grandes "bolsas" de personas que tienen más que ver con otros países que con los de nueva creación y el "problema" de Ucrania es un buen ejemplo de lo que comento. Y lo peor de todo es que si situamos en un mapa todo esto, pues hay un "ensanchamiento" brutal hacia Occidente... Te aseguro que uno de los principales detonantes de la I WW fue el excesivo nacionalismo que se propagó por toda Europa.

Vamos a ver, paketazo, si lo de Ucrania traspasa sus fronteras o intervienen allí abiertamente tropas de la OTAN, da por segura una guerra... Es bastante más delicado de lo que parece desde la "lejanía". Por eso mismo, estamos viendo como están reculando los principales lideres de Europa y también como Putin se mantiene inmutable en su posición. En fin, lo más lógico y normal es que intenten llegar a un acuerdo que necesite de tiempo para cerrarse, ya que el gobierno de Kiev no creo que acepte así como así la secesión en su territorio, pero lo tiene mal...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Yo prefiero no pronunciarme abiertamente, pero me parece que si no lo "reconducen" NO es nada descartable un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura en Europa, pero bueno lo verás más claro cuando sigas leyendo el desarrollo de este comentario.
> 
> # paketazo: Hay que tener una visión más "amplia" para ver lo que ha supuesto la desintegración de Yugoeslavia y la Unión Soviética... Mira, en la primera década del Siglo XX creo que eran 24 los Estados que componían el continente europeo. Bien, desde 1990 tenemos todos estos Estados "nuevos": Lituania, Letonia, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Georgia, Macedonia, Eslovenia, Moldavia, Croacia, Ucrania, Bosnia, República Checa, Eslovaquia, Montenegro, Servia y Kosovo. Y hasta podríamos añadir que la reunificación alemana también puso sobre el "mapa" un nuevo Estado.
> 
> ...



El principal problema que tiene Europa, es que no ha calculado con quien se esta metiendo. Europa padece desde hace años de una actitud porqueyovalguista basada en humo, pero en ningun hecho concreto. Va de lider mundial pero ni tiene recursos naturales ni ejercito en el que basar su supuesta superioridad. No contenta con esto, se permite el lujo de ir por ahi intentando dar lecciones de moralidad.

Y durante un tiempo le funciono, hasta que ha dado con la Rusia de Putin...recursos a cascoporro y ejercito con experiencia. Me recuerda esto a la tipica pedorra que va perdonando vidas de pagafantas hasta que da con el ALFA de la discoteca.

Por un lado tenemos una megaestructura (UE) que aunque va de democratica funciona a base de oscurantismo y lobbies, donde no se tienen claros los intereses (al menos nacionales o como entidad), carcomida hasta la medula por el relativismo moral y cultural, y que no ha pegado un tiro por su ideales en mas de 50 años. 

Por otro a un pais, Rusia, con las ideas claras no, clarisimas, cojones para defenderlas y medios. 

Como haya guerra tengo claro por quien apuesto, y aun mas claro por quien no lucho. Yo ( y miles como yo) no vamos a ir al Este a pegar tiros por Merkel, por Femen o por la LIVG que nos impone la UE y sus estados miembros. 

Sin embargo del otro lado, creo que habra muchos millones que si van a pegar tiros por Putin, un tio que les ha dado algo de nuevo en lo que creer.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Feb 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Tendencia bajista hasta los 1050 euros; ahí soporte.
> 
> Si Grecia, Ucrania, USA, BRICS, Suiza, petróleo, etc., no lo remedian.



Estaremos atentos para pillar...:rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Feb 2015)

Ya que hablan de posibles conflictos militares, valoremos el potencial militar:


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: Es que desde aquí no nos damos cuenta del cariz que está tomando esto. El pasado lunes me leí un artículo del "New York Times" sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y para echarse a "temblar". Los rusos están advirtiendo claramente que el envío de nuevas armas al régimen de Kiev supondría casi una declaración de guerra... Y el pasado mes de Enero, el último Presidente de la URSS, Mikhail Gorbachov decía que una guerra europea sobre Ucrania "conducirá inevitablemente a una guerra nuclear." Ya ves, timi, que no soy yo el único "pesimista", pero cabe esperar que se reconduzca la situación. Aquí son los lideres europeos los que tienen que "imponerse" a las pretensiones de Bobama (y que este "pollo" tenga un Premio Nobel de la Paz...).

Sobre este asunto os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. La "opci

# El hombre dubitativo: Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1219,60. No le veo "chispa" y me cuesta creer que el precio sea el que es con TODO lo que está sucediendo en el mundo... Ahora mismo, no soy nada optimista y cabe esperar esos precios que comentaba paketazo. Yo me parece que, a falta de otros catalizadores, me esperaré hasta las cercanías de los anteriores mínimos y que tampoco están tan lejanos...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2015)

*bankiero* y nosotros preocupándonos...con los pepinos nucleares que tienen USA y Rusia ya está todo listo. Solo hay que tratar de detonarlos todos al unísono y diversificarlos bien por todo el globo...malo será que no quedemos fundidos con nuestro oro y plata para la posteridad.

Por la cuenta que les tiene a ellos, y a nosotros, más nos vale a todos no estornudar demasiado fuerte.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Feb 2015)

Yo lo que veo es que USA se está retirando poco a poco de todos los frentes que tiene abiertos y esperan limitarse a su continente.
Europa sin USA no va a querer problemas con Rusia, si tienen que sacar petroleo y gas usarán los suministros del magreb, que es donde está orientado el ejército europeo, sobre todo Francia. 
Rusia en cambio se está volcando cada vez más al este y si se alía economicamente con China puede salir bastante reforzada pudiendo disputar territorios que eran tradicionalmente de su influencia. ienso:


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # pacojohnes: Ya hemos comentado en distintas ocasiones que Alemania hace tiempo que ya NO es dueña de sus decisiones, probablemente desde el final de la II WW...
> 
> ...



Una cosa lleva a la otra, Fernando siguiendo tu link encontré esta pequeña joya, es del 2008 y seguramente algunos ya lo habréis leído, pero vale la pena leerlo.

Groucho y yo. - Rankia

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Muy bueno ese artículo y te diré que hace unos pocos años escribí un artículo en esa misma línea y que tuvo bastante éxito en el medio en el que se publicó. A veces deberíamos mirar más hacia el pasado y veríamos cómo muchas cosas son "susceptibles" de repetirse. Y también en esa "mirada hacia atrás", recordando un reciente comentario tuyo, deberíamos replantearnos nuestra forma de vida personal y colectiva. Quizás, fuera necesario un mundo más sencillo y social...

# bankiero: Disiento totalmente de lo que comentas. EE.UU. está en uno de sus momentos más álgidos en cuanto a su expansión alrededor del mundo. Si colocas en un mapa todas las bases americanas esparcidas por el planeta, es que "flipas" por un tubo y te lo dice alguien que lo ha comprobado. No me extraña que su impresora tenga que soltar "humo" para mantener semejante estructura.

Y también estoy en desacuerdo, a pesar de la fuente, sobre las cifras militares que se facilitan en el gráfico y que tampoco se han de considerar numéricamente, puesto que un país puede tener muchos más carros de combates en comparación a otro, pero ser infinitamente inferiores en calidad y preparación de su tripulación. Y eso es trasladable a buques, aviones, etc. Luego, observo en la posición nº 21 se encuentra el Ejército de Ucrania y que es el mismo al que están batiendo unos sediciosos, a pesar de que éstos puedan contar con la ayuda por parte de Rusia. En fin, esos listados no suelen ser muy fiables para calibrar la capacidad militar de un país.

En lo personal, sigo pensando que los mejores Ejércitos los tienen EE.UU., Rusia, Reino Unido, Francia e Israel. Luego, ya vendrían China y la India. A bastante mayor distancia, ya el resto...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Es que desde aquí no nos damos cuenta del cariz que está tomando esto. El pasado lunes me leí un artículo del "New York Times" sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y para echarse a "temblar". Los rusos están advirtiendo claramente que el envío de nuevas armas al régimen de Kiev supondría casi una declaración de guerra... Y el pasado mes de Enero, el último Presidente de la URSS, Mikhail Gorbachov decía que una guerra europea sobre Ucrania "conducirá inevitablemente a una guerra nuclear." Ya ves, timi, que no soy yo el único "pesimista", pero cabe esperar que se reconduzca la situación. Aquí son los lideres europeos los que tienen que "imponerse" a las pretensiones de Bobama (y que este "pollo" tenga un Premio Nobel de la Paz...).
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo Fernando. El problema es que el europeo medio es un engreido de puta madre que piensa que el resto del mundo esta que pierde el culo por abandonar su cultura y valores para abrazar los de la UE, y eso a lo mejor podria ser verdad hace 15 años, pero no hoy. 

En Rusia (y paises del este tipo Bielorrusia, Ucrania no Kiev, etc) los "valores occidentales" causan estupor. Por muy occidentalizados que puedan estar en Ucrania no es como se creen las feministas y feministos de Bruselas, ya que la gente del Este es mucho mas tradicional. La familia cuenta y mucho, y no todo vale con tal de "divertirse" y ser cool. Entonces pasan cosas como lo del teletubbie (o como se escriba) gay, o la prohibicion de la publicidad (que no de la opcion sexual) homosexual... En aquellos paises es normal porque creen profundamente que eso protegera a la familia tradicional nucleo de su sociedad, y aqui en Europa nos parece indignante y hasta delito. Pero la cuestion es que a ver quien de los de aqui tiene cojones de ir alli y encarcelar a Putin... De alli hay unos cuantos con cojones para entrar hasta Belgica y quemar todo. Esa es la diferencia.

El europeo medio y por tanto los politicos que lo representan, saben poco o nada de Historia.(prefieren ver Gran Hermano Vip). Si supieran algo, sabrian que Rusia no empieZa guerras, las termina. Que nunca ha sido conquistada y que hasta los mismisimos soviets tuvieron que claudicar de sus planes de relativismo moral y cultural en la decada de los 20-30 cuando quisieron sustituir a la familia por el Partido. Vieron a donde iba a parar el experimento y recularon.

Y ahora un siglo despues de eso, y dos despues de lo de Napoleon, vamos los europeitos otra vez de listos, a Moscu, a hablarles de nuestra "democracia", nuestros "valores" y lo modernos que somos.

Si es que merecemos todo lo que nos pasa. En mi opinion tenemos la suerte de que hemos dado con Putin, un estratega frio de cojones, que esta jugando al todo o nada en el tablero mundial contra USA y por tanto quiere tener a Europa como trofeo privilegiado... Si no, ya nos hubiera borrado del mapa


Perdon por el tochazo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Feb 2015)

An Accidental Currency War? by Mohamed A. El-Erian - Project Syndicate

Os dejo con dos artículos de dos cracks. Jim Rickards y Mohammed El-Erian.

Unprecedented Central Bank Policies Call for a


----------



## frisch (12 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Es que desde aquí no nos damos cuenta del cariz que está tomando esto. El pasado lunes me leí un artículo del "New York Times" sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y para echarse a "temblar". Los rusos están advirtiendo claramente que el envío de nuevas armas al régimen de Kiev supondría casi una declaración de guerra... Y el pasado mes de Enero, el último Presidente de la URSS, Mikhail Gorbachov decía que una guerra europea sobre Ucrania "conducirá inevitablemente a una guerra nuclear." Ya ves, timi, que no soy yo el único "pesimista", pero cabe esperar que se reconduzca la situación. Aquí son los lideres europeos los que tienen que "imponerse" a las pretensiones de Bobama (y que este "pollo" tenga un Premio Nobel de la Paz...).



Sin querer ofender sensibilidades pero para mi lo que diga el New York Times, Le Monde o El País (podría citar otros: Libération, Le Nouvel Observateur, Corriere della Sera, etc. etc.) me la trae al pairo. Por una sencilla razón: todos son la voz de su amo. Dicho de otra manera, portavoces de su amo.

Vamos que, para mi, no es información es intoxicación.

Lo que diga Gorbachov, Mihail, pues qué quieres que te diga. El ínclito Gorbachov después de haber recibido el Nobel de la Paz (¡qué insidia! -digo qué insidia porque la (su) caida del muro de Berlín, a la larga, ha traido todo menos paz y seguridad), haber dejado paso al impresentable Yeltsin (sí, el que se partía de la risa con el genocida Clinton, Bill, hablando, probablemente, de faldas under vodka) , cobrando la intemerata por conferencias fatuas "urbis et orbe"
y que ahora, al borde de la semencia senil (por estadística), rompe cuatro lanzas en favor de un Putin que en el fondo odia, pues tampoco me parece un referente para hacerse una opinión medianamente sensata de lo que está ocurriendo y menos, de lo que vaya a ocurrir.

Bobama es el presidente número nosécuantos elegido por las multinacionales. Luego sus reflexiones tampoco me interesan. Los líderes europeos, siendo portavoces del presidente usaniano de turno, como que, obviamente, a más razón, no me sirven para hacerme una opinión.

Hay un concepto que sí me parece muy interesante que viene de la mano de Interné. El TMETT (Too Many Events To Track).

Somos víctimas del TMETT.

El TMETT, en mi opinión, es un programa programado para que nosotros creamos que entendemos algo, cuando, en realidad, no entendemos nada. Es la razón por la cual el poder hoy, nos permite saber tanto.

Para jodernos mejor.

O dicho en roman paladino: para controlarnos definitivamente.

No quiero acabar esto que parece una diatriba sin un signo de esperanza.

Trata a tu prójimo como tú deseas que él te trate a ti.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Afortunadamente, en esta Crisis de Ucrania, hay alguien sumamente frío y que no pierde por tanto los nervios... Me refiero a Putin y que será lo que será... porque a esos puestos de Poder no se accede desde la "Santidad", pero es un tío muy preparado en todos los sentidos. Con decirte que, quizás, sea uno de los pocos Jefes de Estado que es un experto en armas y defensa personal...

Lo que yo sé es que si trasladamos a un mapa las fuerzas desplegadas por la OTAN ante las fronteras rusas, aparte de las sucesivas incursiones de buques militares de EE.UU/OTAN en el Mar Negro, pues Putin está demostrando mucha paciencia y "mano izquierda"... Pienso que primero en el tema de Crimea y luego en el de Ucrania ha dicho ¡Basta! Y deben existir determinados acuerdos en la "sombra" para que la guerra se esté desarrollando de la forma más "tradicional" posible, y eso ya se observa con la escasa participación de la fuerza aérea ucraniana. Supongo que para evitar ser derribada de forma masiva...

La gente debiera saber que el Ejército ruso actual no tiene nada que ver con el de la extinta URSS. Hoy tiene grandes efectivos, excelentemente armados y cuentan con armas que son superiores incluso a las de los EE.UU. Por ejemplo, su emblemático Topol-M...

No tengo dudas de que un conflicto en Europa sería ganado por Rusia, pero el coste sería brutal para todos, incluida ella misma, pero es que tampoco observo que Putin tenga ninguna intención de llevar a cabo una guerra expansionista. Al contrario, antes del conflicto de Crimea/Ucrania, se estaba esforzando en fomentar los acuerdos comerciales y culturales con Occidente...

astur_burbuja, hace un rato he leído un artículo que muestra bastantes "paralelismos" entre los inicios de los conflictos de Vietnam y Ucrania. Dejo el enlace porque es sumamente interesante y nos ayuda a "atar cabos"... 

- Asia Times Online :: Vietnam and the 'Maidan Massacre'

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2015 at 00:39 ----------

# frisch: Evidentemente, es tu opinión, que es respetable, pero que no comparto para nada... Puestos a pensar así, mejor nos ponemos a leer a Verne, ******i etc. y permanecemos ajenos a la REALIDAD y la que sea ésta ya es otra cuestión...

Quizás, me quede con la parte final de tu comentario, pero me parece que eso es predicar en el desierto... Por tanto, volveríamos al inicio de tu post.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Interesante...

- Cliente minorista, los bancos tampoco quieren tu dinero - Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Afortunadamente, en esta Crisis de Ucrania, hay alguien sumamente frío y que no pierde por tanto los nervios... Me refiero a Putin y que será lo que será... porque a esos puestos de Poder no se accede desde la "Santidad", pero es un tío muy preparado en todos los sentidos. Con decirte que, quizás, sea uno de los pocos Jefes de Estado que es un experto en armas y defensa personal...
> 
> Lo que yo sé es que si trasladamos a un mapa las fuerzas desplegadas por la OTAN ante las fronteras rusas, aparte de las sucesivas incursiones de buques militares de EE.UU/OTAN en el Mar Negro, pues Putin está demostrando mucha paciencia y "mano izquierda"... Pienso que primero en el tema de Crimea y luego en el de Ucrania ha dicho ¡Basta! Y deben existir determinados acuerdos en la "sombra" para que la guerra se esté desarrollando de la forma más "tradicional" posible, y eso ya se observa con la escasa participación de la fuerza aérea ucraniana. Supongo que para evitar ser derribada de forma masiva...
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo Fernando. Putin esta siendo frio, y muy buen estratega. Por eso me jode oir continuamente en los mass mierda españoles o en las barras de bar, lo malo y terrible que es. La ignorancia de la gente es acojonante, si hubieramos dado con un loco en el Kremlin estariamos ya todos criando malvas


----------



## Blink (12 Feb 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Sin querer ofender sensibilidades pero para mi lo que diga el New York Times, Le Monde o El País (podría citar otros: Libération, Le Nouvel Observateur, Corriere della Sera, etc. etc.) me la trae al pairo. Por una sencilla razón: todos son la voz de su amo. Dicho de otra manera, portavoces de su amo.
> 
> Vamos que, para mi, no es información es intoxicación.
> 
> ...



Ni siquiera sabía que esto tenía un "nombre", pero es algo que llevo diciendo por lo menos medio año. Están pasando "demasiadas cosas" y encima todas *a la vez*. Y sí, también estoy de acuerdo con la última reflexión: estamos justo donde las elites quieren que estemos. Y, obviamente, cualquier cosa que pase en un sentido o en otro los que vamos a pagar las consecuencias somos el 99% :ouch:

[


----------



## fff (12 Feb 2015)

Lectura cortita e interesante

Mejores dividendos. Una economÃ­a mejor: Cuando Heydrich leyÃ³ a CantillÃ³n


----------



## donni (12 Feb 2015)

El World Gold Council acaba de publicar el informe sobre la demanda de oro en 2014
Gold Demand Trends | World Gold Council

En resumen, respecto a 2013:
- La oferta de oro no ha variado sustancialmente. Aunque la produccion minera ha subido un 2%, se ha visto compensada con un descenso en el reciclaje
- Pero la demanda global ha bajado un 4%:
* La demanda de joyeria ha bajado un 10% despues de un 2013 de record
* La demanda de oro de inversion subio un 2% pero a costa de los flujos de ETFs ya que la demanda de oro físico por particulares bajo un tremendo 40% (de nuevo porque en 2013 hubo una gran demanda)
* El uso industrial continuó bajando (5%)
* Los bancos centrales aumentaron sun compras un 17% (El segundo mayor año de compras en los ultimos 50 años tras 2012)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Es que desde aquí no nos damos cuenta del cariz que está tomando esto. El pasado lunes me leí un artículo del "New York Times" sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y para echarse a "temblar". Los rusos están advirtiendo claramente que el envío de nuevas armas al régimen de Kiev supondría casi una declaración de guerra... Y el pasado mes de Enero, el último Presidente de la URSS, Mikhail Gorbachov decía que una guerra europea sobre Ucrania "conducirá inevitablemente a una guerra nuclear." Ya ves, timi, que no soy yo el único "pesimista", pero cabe esperar que se reconduzca la situación. Aquí son los lideres europeos los que tienen que "imponerse" a las pretensiones de Bobama (y que este "pollo" tenga un Premio Nobel de la Paz...).
> 
> ...



Sin problemas...estaaremos atentos....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo dos informaciones...

- LA INMORTALIDAD DIGITAL | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

- Precio del oro cae ante un dólar en máximos de 10 años

Y decir que estaré un par de días ausente del foro, ya que tengo que pasar por el "taller", aunque no sea, precisamente, por cazar elefantes...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Feb 2015)

que sea leve Fernando y que vaya todo bien  ,,,, nos portaremos bien


----------



## amtt (12 Feb 2015)

Que vaya todo bien fernando.

Y estaremos impaciente por leerte again!!

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo dos informaciones...
> 
> - LA INMORTALIDAD DIGITAL | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS
> 
> ...



Espero que no sea nada grave...que le vaya todo bien...


----------



## Bucanero (12 Feb 2015)

Primero dar animo con el taller a Fernando. Estaremos si Dios quiere por aquí cuando vuelva.

Luego comentar que en mi opinión el tema de Ukrania lo tiene ganado Putin tal como están planteadas las cosas y soy de la opinión, al igual que otros, de que el gobierno ukraniano caerá solo sin que se produzca una victoria de las provincias rebeldes. Es que sencillamente el país está en las últimas y acabará la gente echando al chocolatero y teniendo que volver Ukrania a la esfera de Rusia, perdiendo además Ukrania con suerte solo Crimea. 

Por último un enlace del tema del calentamiento global muy interesante de un blog de Rankia de Knownuthing. Muy interesante.

Una mente maravillosa nos habla del cambio climÃ¡tico - Rankia

Por otro lado estoy a la espera de que bajen los precios para comprar un poco de plata porque el tema financiero en general está que arde.

Y después de este pupurri solo mandaros un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2015 at 18:23 ----------

No se si se ha puesto ya pero lo pongo. También es de Knownuthing. Y también muy interesante.

Deuda y petrÃ³leo. Los lÃ­mites al crecimiento - Rankia


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

Animo y buena suerte Fernando


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Feb 2015)

La demanda de oro descendió a mínimos de cuatro años en 2014

Llegada al Fibonacci 61,8% ¿Seguirá cayendo el oro?


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2015)

El S&P a un 0,5% del nuevos máximos históricos.

Se anticipa un crecimiento PIB USA del 3,4%

Tregua en Ucrania 

Grecia de momento ahí apartada

Metales bajando a apoyar

Parece que no era todo tan negro como augurábamos hace un mes. Los mercados son la "ostia", por eso pienso que la psicología y el pensamiento contrario son tan importantes para poder intuir lo que pasará mañana.

Lo ilógico sería que el S&P siga subiendo...pues nada, entonces subirá.

También sería raro que ante una escalada armamentística en Europa y con Grecia a un paso de salir del €, los metales se apreciasen y el € se devaluase...pues nada, el euro se apreciará, y el metal caerá.

¿Qué más?...el petróleo debería rebotar tras tanta bajada en tan poco tiempo, además en épocas de crispación bélica hay grandes revaluaciones del mismo...nada de nada, esto se va a 35$ según el sentimiento contrario.

¡qué nos queda!...andar saltando de una divisa a otra...abrir una billetera de bitcoins... abrir una botella de Jameson ...estarnos quietos.

Como os comenté compraré algo más de rubio metal, pero no por que haya bajado y se ponga más apetecible, si no por que sigo mi estrategia de largo plazo de cambiar cash por metal. 

Dónde no me pillarán será invirtiendo en blue chips, y seguro que les podría sacar un pico si ando fino, aun que también me pueden clavar un buen ***** por dónde más duele.

Pienso que el oro, si esto se tranquiliza...Ucrania y Grecia etc...podría seguir lateral bajista hasta que pase algo realmente malo...que podría pasar mañana o en 10 años, por eso supongo que nos gusta el metal, no por otra cosa.

*bucanero* el tío ese de la mente maravillosa y el clima...macho lo de siempre...adaptarse o morir. Buen artículo.

Un saludo y veremos el cierre de mañana del metal.

edito: *bankiero* que si seguirá cayendo...no lo interpretes como algo pésimo para los que estamos comprados y queremos comprar más. Esto es todo un regalo de los "dioses" en los que no creo. Aprovechémoslo, y que caiga, que caiga.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Feb 2015)

Voy a plantearos una preocupación de una persona próxima a mí.

Al rededor de 1M€ en efectivo. En España. Está loco!? Perfil muy conservador. 
-Suiza: tipos negativos -0.75, idioma, distancia, etc.
-Alemania: parece buena idea, aunque la barrera del idioma está ahí.
-Francia: buena idea, aunque la banca no está mucho mejor que la española.
-Luxemburgo: otra buena idea, el idioma también sería una barrera.
-Gibraltar? ni idea.
-Andorra? Parece que la banca está igual que la española... "quebrada" en teoría.

-MM.PP´s ? No tiene mucha idea -aún- 
-Bolsa? Totalmente novato. Ni idea.

Dónde aconsejaríais llevar esa cantidad? De momento mi consejo es dividirlo. Y creo que lo óptimo sería Alemania + Luxemburgo (teniendo en cuenta que no quiere ni ver mmpp´s ni bolsa).

Saludos!


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Voy a plantearos una preocupación de una persona próxima a mí.
> 
> Al rededor de 1M€ en efectivo. En España. Está loco!? Perfil muy conservador.
> -Suiza: tipos negativos -0.75, idioma, distancia, etc.
> ...



Pues nunca me lo había planteado de este modo, pero con 1M tu colega parece que tiene un problema más que una ventaja. Si fueran 10M pues nada, vas metiendo 1M en cada país teóricamente seguro, y dejas 1M para bolsa/metales/

Yo sinceramente, no sé muy bien lo que haría con 1M, un 25% a metal, eso fijo. Pero el resto sería delicado. Supongo que otro 25% a algún banco nacional. Y en mi caso como tengo familia en Suiza, pues el resto para allá, intentaría lograr algún deposito en la CH que no me cobrase o que solo me cobrase comisión de mantenimiento y poco más, aun que tuviera que dejar allí la pasta mínimo 2 años para no tener que pagar.

Para mi sacando Suiza, el resto de Europa, que quieres que te diga...no me fío.

La otra opción es que se compre Grecia y la venda por trozos.

Un saludo *ladrillófilo*


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Feb 2015)

Lo que está claro es a donde se mueve el dinero.
Y el dinero se está moviendo en busca de refugio.
Todo lo que los países deben de deuda, ese dinero va a salir de los ciudadanos que tengan dinero, sea por un método u otro.

En cuanto al oro:
Se ve el precio demasiado tranquilo para todo lo que hay en potencia de ocurrir, pero tambien una semana antes de la quiebra de Lehman el mercado estaba tranquilo. Y las manos fuertes no te dirán el día que todo se vaya al carajo, pondrán su dinero a buen recaudo y harán lo posible para que pagues el pato tú.

Como se espera una subida de tipos en USA, eso es bajista para para el oro por lo menos al principio, pero a la larga si se cumple la deflación asociada a tipos subiendo el escenario se irá haciendo cada vez más favorable para el oro, sobre todo el oro físico de inversión y bien alejado del circuito financiero.

Con tanta incertidumbre lo ideal es estar fuera del mercado pero preparado para ir en cualquier dirección. 
Saludos. ienso:

---------- Post added 12-feb-2015 at 22:43 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Voy a plantearos una preocupación de una persona próxima a mí.
> 
> Al rededor de 1M€ en efectivo. En España. Está loco!? Perfil muy conservador.
> 
> Saludos!



Una cesta de bonos soberanos de diferentes países haría yo. Aunque tu banco quiebre, el titular de los bonos soberanos sigues siendo tú. :fiufiu:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> El S&P a un 0,5% del nuevos máximos históricos.
> 
> Se anticipa un crecimiento PIB USA del 3,4%
> 
> ...



¿ petróleo a 35 $ ?...huum, no sé no sé...ienso:

---------- Post added 12-feb-2015 at 22:05 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Lo que está claro es a donde se mueve el dinero.
> Y el dinero se está moviendo en busca de refugio.
> Todo lo que los países deben de deuda, ese dinero va a salir de los ciudadanos que tengan dinero, sea por un método u otro.
> 
> ...



ó en Fondos de Inversión, también son tuyos...creo...


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Voy a plantearos una preocupación de una persona próxima a mí.
> 
> Al rededor de 1M€ en efectivo. En España. Está loco!? Perfil muy conservador.
> -Suiza: tipos negativos -0.75, idioma, distancia, etc.
> ...



Yo no me comería el tarro, conservaría entre un 10% y un 20% de efectivo en varias cuentas de bancos en España, mirando que haya diversificación en el fondo de garantía, por ejemplo el ING lo cubre Holanda, otro que lo cubra España, otro Alemania o UK, en mi opinión, diversificaria en cuentas con no mas de 60k.

El resto, iría directamente con un gestor de patrimonios serio, Banca March para eso está muy bien, es Español y por el idioma y la operativa no tendría nungun problema.

Que sólo busque vencer a la inflación y quizás un poco más, con eso sería un perfil muy conservador, tal y como creo que es tu conocido. Que lo bloquee durante algunos años, reinvirtiendo los beneficios despues de impuestos.

El efectivo le servirá para vivir, si se decide por intentar emprender o invertir en algo, puede utilizar ese dinero, no más. 

Fernando, espero y no sea nada grave, si en algo puedo o podemos ayudarte, solo tienes que pedirlo, de igual forma deseo que te vaya bien, un abrazo amigo.

Saludos


----------



## karlilatúnya (12 Feb 2015)

Ánimo Fernando,lo primero la salud,luego todo lo demás.Que te recuperes pronto; y no te preocupes, que entre todos tendremos el gallinero controlado


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-12/russia-planning-gold-based-currency


----------



## nando551 (13 Feb 2015)

Recuperate pronto Fernando un abrazo y mucho ánimo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Feb 2015)

El mundo que nos espera con el calentamiento global. ienso:


----------



## Xpiro (13 Feb 2015)

Si a los bancos centrales se les empieza a ver el plumero comprando oro para salvaguardar su riqueza, no van a tardar mucho en seguirlos las manos fuertes... y después el resto.. no hay nada como el joro barato y el dólar caro para aprovechar!

por cierto, el Putin es más listo que el jambre! 

y este articulo no es que esté rebuscado, es del economista.com

*Los bancos centrales 'se refugian' en el oro*

*Mientras los precios del oro caían en los mercados financieros, los bancos centrales llenaron sus reservas con el metal dorado. Compraron 477 toneladas netas de oro durante el año 2014, un 17% más que en 2013 y el segundo dato más alto de los últimos 50 años.*
Este volumen significa que las entidades emplearon en torno a 19.000 millones de dólares para comprar lingotes del metal. También aumentó la demanda de oro para la creación de nuevos mercados de cambio, como el Mercado Internacional de Oro de Shanghai.
Pese a estos dos avances, la demanda global de esta materia se contrajo un 4% a lo largo de 2014, según los datos publicados por el Consejo Mundial del Oro. Este descenso estuvo motivado por el frenazo en las adquisiciones del metal precioso por parte de las joyerías, que compraron un 10% menos que en 2013. La demanda del metal dorado por parte del sector del lujo siempre es la más elevada, por lo que marca la tendencia cada año.
Volatilidad y diversificación
Los grandes bancos centrales apenas variaron sus reservas de oro en 2014 y los principales movimientos correspondieron a países asiáticos emergentes o vinculados con el petróleo.
El objetivo de estas instituciones es diversificar el contenido de sus arcas, que estaban llenas de dólares, y así construir una cartera de activos más sólida. "La demanda de los países emergentes seguirá fuerte", advirtió Alistair Hewitt, jefe de análisis de mercados del Consejo Mundial del Oro, en declaraciones a Bloomberg.
No es extraño que los bancos centrales quieran proteger sus reservas frente a la actuación de otras instituciones monetarias. La guerra de divisas ha generado una gran volatilidad en el mercado de divisas y el precio relativo es susceptible de sufrir repentinos descensos. Nada impide que la Reserva Federal sea el siguiente en inyectar estímulos monetarios si se cansa de la apreciación del dólar, lo que hace que ninguna divisa sea inmune a un mercado tan intervenido.
Además, si se tiene en cuenta la fuerte apreciación del dólar de los últimos años y la depreciación del oro, parece ser buen momento para cambiar un activo por otro. Comprar uno apreciado y vender otro depreciado, una estrategia que puede ser interesante. Algunos bancos centrales no se lo han pensado y están aprovechando la coyuntura para cambiar el color de sus cámaras de reservas, del verde al dorado.
Entre los bancos que han refugiado sus reservas en el oro destacan algunos países muy vinculados a la exportación de petróleo. Son los casos de Rusia, Iraq, Kazajistán o Azerbaiyán.* La caída del precio del barril ha provocado que algunos países hayan optado por cubrir sus reservas con el metal.
Rusia cambia sus reservas por oro* 
La fuerte demanda de oro de los bancos centrales estuvo impulsada por Rusia, con un 36% de las compras, en su intento de desvincular sus reservas del dólar. El país aumentó sus reservas en 173 toneladas.* Así, Rusia conseguía hacer más líquida y segura una parte de sus reservas, al tiempo que gasta una parte en intentar frenar la depreciación de su divisa.*

Los bancos centrales 'se refugian' en el oro - elEconomista.es

Fernando cuídate!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Feb 2015)

Grecia sÃ­ le debe a EspaÃ±a mÃ¡s de 26.000 millones

Cuidado con el oro hoy.
1233 nivel base. Por encima largos y por debajo cortos.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Feb 2015)

Hola buenas tardes.

Siguiendo las ultimas noticias sobre los bancos centrales, os dejo algunos links:

Gold demand falls in 2014, but central banks turn big buyers to diversify forex reserves | Business Standard News

Attention Required! | CloudFlare

Y un ejecutivo de Kitco, llamandonos locos (aunque ganando pasta a nuestra costa

Metals exec: 25% of physical gold buyers are crazy - Feb. 12, 2015


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Feb 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> 
> Siguiendo las ultimas noticias sobre los bancos centrales, os dejo algunos links:
> 
> ...



En referencia a este que nos llama locos, os dejo un lema que usamos mucho los que nos enfrentamos desde hace años al feminazismo reinante en España: 

"Primero te ignoran, luego se rien de ti, despues de te insultan y/o atacan, entonces ganas"

En el tema del oro, ya empiezan a insultar asi que vamos bien.


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2015)

saludos , no he podido leer toda la información de las ultimas 2 paginas ,, dejo esto a riesgo de repetirme .

White House warns Europe on Greek showdown - Telegraph

para mi es un ejemplo claro de decir una cosa y hacer lo contrario ...


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...hain-begins-stunning-photos-west-coast-port-c

una de huelgas ,,,,


----------



## xmaniac (14 Feb 2015)

donni dijo:


> * La demanda de oro de inversion subio un 2% pero a costa de los flujos de ETFs ya que la demanda de oro físico por particulares bajo un tremendo 40% (de nuevo porque en 2013 hubo una gran demanda)



es decir, los particulares no suponen una cuota de mercado apreciable en el mundo del oro de inversión. o no hay poder adquisitivo (lo dudo) o a nadie le interesa o nadie entiende los por qués del oro de inversión excepto...los que controlan el cotarro. los ETFs y los BC compran, la ciudadanía ni está ni se la espera en este mercado. y así quieren que sea, claro


----------



## meliflua (14 Feb 2015)

Buenos días a todos.

hace tiempo que sigo a este forecaster, os dejo un análisis que hace sobre lo que el ve acerca de la riqueza, el dinero y el oro. Es un punto de vista totalmente contrario a lo que sentimos en este foro, pero no por que sea contrario debemos menospreciarlo, sino todo lo contrario. 

Mi pregunta es Y si estuvieramos equivocados? Y si despues de todo, el oro, o la plata, no nos sirven como seguro de preservar la riqueza? 
El nos habla de que la riqueza no está en los bienes que un pais tenga, que si que aporta, pero que la verdadera riqueza está en la capacidad de crear del pais, de su fuerza laboral, de su educación. 
Os invito a que lo leais, y si quereis que nos sirva de debate.

Gold – Dollar – Reality | Armstrong Economics

Mi primera pregunta es esta, Es el oro realmente dinero, salvaguarda nuestro poder adquisitivo, o en los tiempos que vivimos, ya no se puede considerar como tal?


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2015)

Martin Amstrong dijo:


> "...
> 
> Money rises and assets fall with job opportunity. They preach gold as money and would create the worst economic depression in history. They expect MONEY to retain its purchasing power yet then expect to make money on investments. This is the most bizarre thinking I have ever come across."



¿A lo mejor es que parten de una premisa falsa? ¿O q confunden a los actores? Aunque claro, habría antes q distinguir entre pequeños tenedores de oro, y grandes bancos....



Martin Amstrong dijo:


> "...
> 
> We are moving to electronic money so the governments can get every penny of tax. "



Mira, aquí ya si que tiene un argumento de cierto peso contra el oro. Con dinero virtual, creándose como si no hubiera un mañana con toda clase de artimañas, sumándose además una población que prefiere vivir en su mundo de fantasía... creo que el papel del oro, sería MUY distinto.


----------



## meliflua (14 Feb 2015)

Voy a pensar en alto por unos minutos.

Si bien los metales, y el oro y la plata por sus características especiales, han servido como dinero desde las sociedades mas antiguas, hemos de tener en cuenta que estos medios de pago, o de intercambio, se establecieron para facilitar el comercio, dado que el trueque, es decir el cambio de unos productos por otros, implicaba que tenias que encontrar a alguien que tuviera lo que tu demandabas y, a su vez, que éste aceptara tu producto en el acuerdo. 
Este sistema de trueque tenía muchos problemas, pues, aparte del propio en encontrar demanda para tus productos y oferta para lo que tu necesitabas, muchas veces existian discrepacias en la valoración de los productos. 
Este problema se soluciona cuando se crea el dinero, algo aceptado por todos y con un valor conocido, y que sirve para asignar a los productos y a los servicios "x" unidades de valor de dinero. 
Hoy, el dinero, fundamentalmente es digital, es decir, son apuntes en una cuenta, que se mueven a traves de transferencias bancarias, pagos con targetas de crédito, y muy poco, en efectivo. Pero ese dinero, dinero fiat, vale por que todos aceptamos que vale, pagamos "x" unidades de moneda por los productos y servicios que adquirimos y viceversa.

La realidad, y esta es incontestable, es que desde que tengo uso de razón, cada vez tenemos que pagar más unidades de moneda para adquirir los mismos productos y servicios, o dicho de otra manera, el papel moneda vale menos. 

Los metales preciosos han demostrado, en el long term, que han mantenido su poder adquisitivo, es decir, con una onza de oro de hace 2000 años, compraríamos practicamente lo mismo, o productos equivalentes, hoy.

Pero no solo el oro mantiene su valor en el tiempo, la tierra de labor tambien es una buena reserva de valor, los inmuebles bien situados son una reserva de valor, etc.

Cuando uno adquiere una finca, o una vivienda, hace una inversión, luego, cuando compramos oro, nosotros lo consideramos dinero, pero ES O NO ES UNA INVERSIÓN.

Si la respuesta es SI, que creo que lo es, ESTAMOS ASUMIENDO EL RIESGO INTRINSECO ASOCIADO A TODA INVERSIÓN, y es que dicha inversión en el tiempo nos retorne menos unidades de moneda que lo que invertimos en ella, con lo cual, no solo hemos perdido valor absoluto, sino que, además tendremos la perdida asociada a la minusvaloración de dicha moneda en el tiempo transcurrido. Es decir que los productos y servicios cuestan mas unidades de moneda que cuando hicimos la inversión, ya sea en bienes raices, en mps, o en lo que sea.

Si bien, como dije antes, los mps preciosos han demostrado a lo largo de la historia que han mantenido su valor de una manera extraordianria. Como van a evolucionar en esta economía digital, donde el dinero ya no es físico, sino meros apuntes en una cuenta bancaria?
Seguirá comportándose en el tiempo como lo ha hecho hasta ahora.? O por el contrario tendremos que asumir la máxima de que RENDIEMIENTOS PASADOS NO GARANTIZAN RENDIMIENTOS FUTUROS.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## xmaniac (14 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> El nos habla de que la riqueza no está en los bienes que un pais tenga, que si que aporta, pero que la verdadera riqueza está en la capacidad de crear del pais, de su fuerza laboral, de su educación.
> Os invito a que lo leais, y si quereis que nos sirva de debate.



sin leer el artículo, vaya por delante, una cosa es la creación de riqueza y otra cómo guardar esa riqueza a lo largo del tiempo. las personas generamos riqueza durante nuestros años más productivos pero debemos sobrevivir durante muchos más años posteriormente por lo que se necesitan medios para conservarla sin depreciación. de estos existen muchos, desde el dinero sin más pasando por terrenos, bienes inmobiliarios, acciones de compañías solventes u oro. el oro es riqueza...generada anteriormente

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 13:18 ----------




Martin Amstrong dijo:


> Money rises and assets fall with job opportunity. They preach gold as money and would create the worst economic depression in history. They expect MONEY to retain its purchasing power yet then expect to make money on investments. This is the most bizarre thinking I have ever come across."





nekcab dijo:


> ¿A lo mejor es que parten de una premisa falsa? ¿O q confunden a los actores? Aunque claro, habría antes q distinguir entre pequeños tenedores de oro, y grandes bancos....



qué tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino? esperar que el oro mantenga el poder adquisitivo y esperar rentabilidad de las inversiones no son opciones excluyentes en ninguna situación. el mundo ha funcionado bajo patrón oro 5000 años y las inversiones reportaban dividendos. en serio, cómo dejan hablar a alguna gente?


----------



## Vidar (14 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Voy a pensar en alto por unos minutos.
> 
> Si bien los metales, y el oro y la plata por sus características especiales, han servido como dinero desde las sociedades mas antiguas, hemos de tener en cuenta que estos medios de pago, o de intercambio, se establecieron para facilitar el comercio, dado que el trueque, es decir el cambio de unos productos por otros, implicaba que tenias que encontrar a alguien que tuviera lo que tu demandabas y, a su vez, que éste aceptara tu producto en el acuerdo.
> Este sistema de trueque tenía muchos problemas, pues, aparte del propio en encontrar demanda para tus productos y oferta para lo que tu necesitabas, muchas veces existian discrepacias en la valoración de los productos.
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta sobre todo el envilecimiento de toda moneda fiat promulgada por gobiernos, sea binaria o sea una aleación cada vez más pobre de MPs, el oro de "inversión" puro (o de protección) no mengua y su poder adquisitivo debería permanecer constante, por lo que no tendría por que verse afectado. 

Es más si todo mi dinero estuviese fiscalizado y controlado y por tanto sujeto a cualquier devaluación caprichosa sentiría aún más que mi oro es un refugio económico.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, ya me han "despachado" del "taller" y ahora a recuperarse...
Quiero agradeceros muy encarecidamente vuestras muestras de apoyo y que denotan que en este foro, aparte de debatir y compartir opiniones, también tratamos de unir a la gente y de fomentar la amistad. Quizás, sea así -con Solidaridad- como algún día podamos salir adelante en esta Crisis, que no sólo es económica, sino que combina también otros factores como la ausencia de "valores" y ya sabéis que a veces una cosa lleva a la otra...

Bueno, aprovecho para dejaros un artículo de Guillermo Barba sobre la Crisis de Crimea y cuya resolución "parcial" ha sido más o menos como habíamos debatido por aquí y tan lejana de los mass mierda...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Cese al fuego en Ucrania: ¿adiÃ³s riesgo de guerra?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2015)

herejes...dudando del poder del oro...seréis expulsados del olimpo.

El oro ha sido y ahora mismo es fuente de valor, aquí, en Rusia, y en Sudáfrica...¿seguirá siéndolo? Yo considero que sí, que seguirá teniendo valor mientras los seres humanos pretendan atesorarlo.

Como ya comentamos otros días, en la historia muchas monedas han aparecido y desaparecido, ya no hablar de billetes FIAT. Sin embargo, una moneda de oro romana a día de hoy sigue teniendo valor, ya no solo histórico si no que mantiene poder adquisitivo.

Nuestras dudas supongo surgen por el horizonte temporal que tenemos. Nos hemos acostumbrado a invertir en un derivado y ganar un 10% en unas horas...o perderlo. Sin embargo el oro físico es un producto que no se ha pensado para los especuladores... hoy en día, no nos engañemos, todos tenemos esa espinita clavada de uno u otro modo, y queremos ver subir el valor de nuestros activos en un horizonte como mucho de un par de años vista, y el oro en ese aspecto puede ser muy cruel.

Se ríen de los que atesoran oro y piensan que el oro valdrá 5000$/Oz... bueno, yo no me río, solo miro hacia atrás, y veo que un piso que hoy vale 150.000€ valía hace 40 años 300.000 Pts. ¿Se ha revalorizado tanto el piso/terreno?

No, simplemente el salario de entonces era de 8000 Pts. el que tenía dónde ganarlo claro está. ¿Qué hacemos hoy con 8000Pts. aprox. 50€)

Nos venderán la moto de la inflación etc...la inflación es crear dinero de la nada sin contrapartida. Y ese dinero creado de la nada, es lo que nos convierte en esclavos del sistema (de quién posee la impresora).

Entonces aquí aparece el oro...enemigo público numero uno de los gobiernos y la banca...ojo solo enemigo si el pueblo trata de obtenerlo, pero ellos tratan de acumular todo el que pueden. ¿por qué?, pues por que saben el verdadero valor del dinero FIAT. Y como nosotros, desconfían de lo que pueda suceder algún día que quizá no llegue.

Ahora mismo, un banco no da apenas créditos, por tus ahorros no te da ni para comisiones de la cuenta, entonces...¿Qué pintan los bancos aquí?

Pues sencillo, mientras el dinero FIAT sea aceptado podrán hacerse con cosas que sí mantienen valor en el tiempo, bienes inmobiliarios, empresas, oro, patentes, derechos de explotación...¿y nosotros que hacemos? les alquilamos sus casas, les pedimos dinero para comprarles sus edificios/tierras, les pagamos por derechos de explotación,...vamos esclavitud moderna que tiene el beneplácito de los gobiernos que se financian de los bancos y financian a los bancos con lo que el circulo queda cerrado...salvo por el oro.

Rusia y China y otros países lo saben, y solo acumulando oro podrán asegurarse perpetuar la esclavitud del pueblo durante más tiempo, ya que el oro representa poder real...al igual que las armas.

Por lo que a mi respecta, la única duda que tengo respecto al oro es el tiempo que tardaré en acumular el 25% de mi riqueza personal en él.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.

*parece que Fernando tiene un mecánico de confianza, un saludo compañero*


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2015)

Puede discutirse sobre si el oro es una inversión o no, puede discutirse sobre si es una reserva de valor o no, puede discutirse sobre si el oro te da una verdadera libertad económica o no, en fin pueden discutirse muchas cosas sobre el oro, pero yo sólo me plantearía una cosa:

Existe algun seguro que te proteja en caso de que el (FIAT) que utilizas pierda gran parte (o todo) de su valor monetario?

Supongamos que para ello eliges otra moneda FIAT pero, si nos basamos en que actualmente todas las monedas FIAT están envueltas en una "guerra", cual estaría "limpia" y aguantaría todos los ataques?

Además, que moneda FIAT no sería victima de sus mismos emisores?

Suponiendo que eliges bien esa moneda FIAT a prueba de todo pero, que implicaría el que tu la tuvieras? Me refiero a si tendrías que abrir una cuenta en el extranjero, si la consigues de manera física (comisiones) o a través de inversiones en esa moneda, etc. 

Que tan tuya crees que sería esa moneda y con que facilidad el emisor podría jugar con su valor (ademas de que podria entrar un tercero a "pedir su parte", por ejemplo el gobierno de donde vives)?

Además, si tenemos a dos o mas paises en conflicto en el cual esten implicadas sus respectivas monedas, con que moneda harian transacciones?

Desde luego que no es nada fácil elegir bien, pero tenemos algo en comun entre todos los emisores, que todos, absolutamente todos aceptan oro a cambio de su respectivo FIAT, y eso para mí es cuestión peso para elegir el oro.

Para mi, el oro es un seguro de seguros, quizás mañana el usd se vaya al cielo o tal vez no exista, quizás haya una nueva moneda mundial, quizás el yuan, el yen, el rublo o el euro sean los que corten el bacalao.

Todo es tan incierto que costaria tomar una buena decisión, pero para que marearte, acaso cualquiera que "quede en pie" no aceptará oro?

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 14:14 ----------

Joer, que rapido el viaje al taller, con los tiempos que corren, agradecería lo recomendaras, ya que parece que son muy serios.

Me alegra que todo haya salido bien amigo, ahora toca cuidarse.

Un abrazo amigo

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 14:20 ----------

Vaya con el enlace de Xpiro, espero que solo sea una salida de algun becario en busca de mejora laboral, que en caso de darle mucho bombo al tema de oro, se nos acaba el chollo de cargar a estos precios.

Y es que a mas de alguno -incluyendome a mi- nos quedan muchos deberas por hacer.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo & Refinanciado: El "taller" y el "mecánico" pertenecen a la Mutua Laboral y el resultado final se verá de aquí unos meses... Si hubiera sido por la Seguridad Social aún estaría esperando no sé cuantos meses, de hecho tengo una "reparación" pendiente por ahí y ya han transcurrido unos nueve meses y lo que queda... En las Mutuas Laborales se ha avanzado bastante y tienen un excelente personal médico y de enfermería, pero eso lo aprecias en situaciones graves y es que es entonces cuando ellas empiezan a asumir costes, de manera que son las primeras interesadas en que la "reparación" sea lo más rápida y eficiente posible. Una simple cuestión de "dinero"... ¿No?

Aún no me he puesto al día respecto al hilo, pero observo que éste ha seguido manteniendo la buena línea de siempre. Y respecto a lo último que estoy leyendo, pues qué decir que ya no sepamos...

Históricamente, lo que sabemos es que tanto el Oro como la Plata siempre han tenido valor monetario y eso es INCUESTIONABLE... Que yo sepa, ambos MPs han "convivido" con muchas monedas Fiat, pero los primeros siguen ahí y las segundas han ido desapareciendo y siendo sustituidas por otras en una prolongada devaluación... Es bastante fácil hacer una "comparativa" en el tiempo sobre el valor adquisitivo REAL de los MPs respecto a otros bienes y ya no digo sobre el dinero Fiat.

El único "peligro" que yo veo hacia la posesión "física" de los MPs es que se avance hacia la implantación del "dinero electrónico" y, por tanto, hacia la eliminación del dinero en efectivo. Esto último no hay que subestimarlo, por cuanto se están dando muchos pasos en esa dirección y que ya sabéis que solemos dar a conocer en este hilo. Sin embargo, NO veo factible su aceptación a nivel mundial y, quizás, no fuese más allá del bloque Occidental, aunque claro veríamos qué "contrapartes" podrían haber en los intercambios comerciales internacionales. 

En cualquier caso, da muy "mala espina" que cada vez haya más control sobre la compra y venta comercial de MPs y sobre todo en su aspecto "minorista"...

Y ya más tarde y descansado, pondré algunos enlaces interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> herejes...dudando del poder del oro...seréis expulsados del olimpo.
> 
> El oro ha sido y ahora mismo es fuente de valor, aquí, en Rusia, y en Sudáfrica...¿seguirá siéndolo? Yo considero que sí, que seguirá teniendo valor mientras los seres humanos pretendan atesorarlo.
> 
> ...



A raiz de ese 25% me surge una pregunta duda para todos vosotros. Que % de oro recomendais tener respecto a vuestro patrimonio? Inicialmente habia leido que lo ideal era tener 25% oro, 25% liquido, 25% acciones y 25% bonos o renta fija.

Descartados los bonos porque ni los entiendo ni los veo buena opcion hoy en dia, me queda la duda si dejar las otras 3 patas del banco al 33%.

Habia por aqui un forero, siento no recordar quien, que decia que los antiguos judios recomendaban 33% dinero, 33% oro, 33% tierras o propiedades

Cual os parece mejor u la formula optima?

Gracias


----------



## donni (14 Feb 2015)

Dos enlaces de Zero Hedge interesantes:

Este articulo refuerza las tesis metaleras de foro:
Gold In A Negative Interest Rate World | Zero Hedge

Y este es un repaso a la historia de las (chapuceras) auditorias sobre el oro almacenado en las reservas de la Fed
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-13/second-thoughts-us-official-gold-reserves-audits


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2015)

saludos Fernando,,, me alegro de que este todo bien.

astur-burbuja , mi meta es 35% en mp físico , entre plata y oro . no descarto aumentarlo , lo iré perfilando con el tiempo.
tengo una parte guardada para entrar el bolsa en algún momento adecuado por definir en el futuro
tema bonos , paso ,ni entiendo ni quiero entender.

esto es para alucinar si no estas un poco al tanto de según que temas ya tocados por aquí

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...e-releases-fake-photos-russian-troops-ukraine

demuestra claramente que los americanos están por provocar un conflicto a gran escala

cambiando de tema , pero en la línea

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4149-rusia-rompe-baraja-petro-rublo-gold.html

yo no había leído este hilo , lo habéis leído? , que os parece?

a mi entender , el reset mundial será si o si.
1- a las malas terminamos a ost.
2- a las buenas se creara una moneda mundial , podría ser el momento del dinero electrónico

yo apuesto claramente por la primera.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, astu_burbuja: Pienso que la composición de un Patrimonio es algo muy personal y que se debe meditar bien. Luego, con el tiempo, hay que adaptarlo a las distintas "variables" que van surgiendo a lo largo de nuestras vidas: nos casamos/emparejamos o no, tenemos hijos o no, tenemos residencia fija o no... Cuando ya nos hacemos bastante mayores también hay que pensar cómo vamos a distribuir ese Patrimonio entre los seres queridos. En fin, que son muchas las cuestiones que debemos plantearnos.

Entiendo que, por una simple cuestión generacional, muchos de vosotros estáis en los comienzos de lo que se entiende como Patrimonio y éste muchas veces lo tenéis contemplado como Activo y Pasivo... En lo personal, entiendo como Patrimonio lo que está libre de "cargas", es decir que no tiene deudas asociadas como puede ser una hipoteca o prestamos que puedan ser importantes. Ya sé que eso NO es lo más usual, pero todos los que tenemos un cierto PATRIMONIO hemos empezado así y éste suele hacerse REALIDAD con el tiempo y si el "tarro" está suficientemente "amueblado"...

Se consideran partes fundamentales de un Patrimonio "diversificado":

- Vivienda HABITUAL. No contemplo otro tipo de inversión inmobiliaria.
- Tierras. Si tienen valor o pueden tenerlo por diversas razones.
- MPs. Oro y también Plata.
- Acciones o Fondos de Inversión MUY SOLVENTES...
- Renta Fija Corto Plazo o Fondos Monetarios "SALVABLES". Y aquí también podrían entrar una parte de Divisas "físicas" confiables, pero entiendo que ese es un "producto" para más "avanzados" y nada recomendable si no se conoce bien.
- Liquidez.

astur_burbuja: Si nos "centramos" en el tema Ahorro/Inversión, pues eliminamos los dos primeros y sobre lo que nos queda, te daré mí opinión:

- 20% en MPs. Y el porcentaje Oro vs Plata dependerá de tus "percepciones", pero yo comenzaría dando mayor ponderación al Oro, pero sin "descuidar" a la Plata por su fuerte potencial de revalorización.

- 80% Liquidez. Y es que ahora NO hay activos "baratos" y es preferible NO GANAR, por tanto NO PERDER, y mantenerse a la "espera". Cuando haya una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas se podría entrar en la RV en los formatos indicados. Y lo mismo en la parte "conservadora" cuando comenzarán a subir los tipos. Y siempre mantendría un 40% en liquidez, ya que NUNCA se sabe lo que puede ocurrir...

Como es lógico, tú sobre esas ¿sugerencias? siempre podrás hacer las adaptaciones que estimes más oportunas, es decir puedes subir la ponderación en los MPs en detrimento de otros activos, pero en lo personal -de momento...- no me gusta tener más del 25% dedicados a los MPs, a fin de cuentas también podríamos andar equivocados en nuestras "percepciones" o "adelantados" en las mismas.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2015)

Algunas lecturas interesantes para el fin de semana:
Gold In A Negative Interest Rate World
Gold and Fed Rate Hikes
Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis
Ahead of The Herd


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

# timi: Leeros esto...

- Central Banks, Fiat Currency and the Magic of Government Debt

Tiene bastante sentido...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Feb 2015)

Gracias Fernando y Timi por vuestras aportaciones

Fernando pienso igual que tu, hablando de patrimonio solo consideraba todo aquello libre de deudas, y tambien considero que la vivienda habitual deberia ser el unico aspecto inmobiliario del patrimonio.

Particularmente como no tengo residencia final y me quedan años de dar tumbos, he sido un fan del alquiler y me he librado de la zipoteca. Esperare a que las regalen con las tapas del yogur o casi a retirarme cuando sepa donde voy a morir. 

En oro ya voy servido por ahora, hace unos dias cuando bajo a 1219 dolares no aguante mas y me hice con eagles, soberanos y filarmonicas. 

Siguiente paso la plata.

Lo del liquido cada dia que pasa lo veo mas importante pero con la guerra de divisas es un dolor de cabeza. Por circunstancias me quede sin dolares y tengo todo en euros. Ahora no se si comprar dolares para diversificar (o esperar a ver si baja) o meterme a alguna de esas "aventuras" (para mi) que proponeis de NOK o similares

Gracias de nuevo por vuestras aportaciones, se aprende mas aqui en un dia que en la Universidad en cuatrimestres enteros


----------



## maragold (14 Feb 2015)

Antes de nada, un saludo a Fernando! Me alegro de que todo haya ido bien.
Un abrazo amigo! 


Sobre el enésimo debate sobre si el oro es inversión o protección, por mi parte os remito al hilo que creé para novatos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html

Ya sabéis: para ganar dinero, empresas! (A ser posible, un propia)
Para proteger patrimonio: oro.

Y como siempre, no olvide diversificarse... y supervitaminarse!!!


----------



## meliflua (14 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes, me alegro que hayas pasado favorablemente la ITV.

SALUDOS

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 18:29 ----------

Fernnado, no consigo abrir el último enlace que has dejado


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

# maragold: Gracias amigo y un abrazo de vuelta... Y es muy recomendable el hilo que creastes para aquellos que quieran iniciarse en el Oro. De tanto en tanto, tendrías que recordarlo en el hilo... porque aquí arriban cada día más lectores nuevos y que pueden estar interesados y lo mejor de todo es informarse bien sobre el "producto" y quien mejor que tú para "asesorarles". Que mejor "tarjeta de presentación" que un aficionado a los SOLIDOS...

# astur_burbuja: Aquí ya dimos el momento más oportuno para entrar en la NOK respecto al EUR, pero en las divisas, sobre todo en las "físicas", hay que buscar la mejor opción contra la divisa que más fuerte esté entre las principales y me he mirado el par USD/NOK y que ayer cerró a 7,5978. Ése es un buen precio para el medio y largo plazo, pero podrías hacerle un seguimiento y esperar un poco. ¿Por qué? Si el Petróleo vuelve a bajar de precio, la NOK debería resentirse... Resumiendo, está en precio respecto al USD y contra el EUR menos, ahí habría que entrar a partir de 9. Y si vas a seguir trotando por "AHÍ", quizás, el Real Brasileño pueda resultar interesante a largo plazo, pero no para comprar ahora. Si te interesa te lo analizo.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 18:40 ----------

# meliflua: Gracias y respecto al enlace sale bien. Acabo de comprobarlo. Espera un poco a que se concrete la imagen, sino ponlo tal cual en el buscador. Toca un tema que suele interesarte.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # timi: Leeros esto...
> 
> - Central Banks, Fiat Currency and the Magic of Government Debt
> 
> ...



si , claro , mientras tenemos a un tipo delante con un patito de goma amarillo , sonándolo y moviéndolo , poniendo caras raras , por detrás , otro tipo esta con una barra de 40cm de diámetro . 
mientras el sonido del patito disimula el dolor o actúa como sedante,,, no problemo , pero tarde o temprano el dolor será mas agudo y en ese momento el del patito se llevara una ost. ,,,,
putin ni siquiera se ha fijado en el del patito , esta mirando fijamente al de la barra,,, a yetlsin , con el alcohol no necesitaba ni patito , pero putin es otro cantar

vaya , que se están rifando ost. y tenemos todas las papeletas,,,,,:´(


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # maragold: Gracias amigo y un abrazo de vuelta... Y es muy recomendable el hilo que creastes para aquellos que quieran iniciarse en el Oro. De tanto en tanto, tendrías que recordarlo en el hilo... porque aquí arriban cada día más lectores nuevos y que pueden estar interesados y lo mejor de todo es informarse bien sobre el "producto" y quien mejor que tú para "asesorarles". Que mejor "tarjeta de presentación" que un aficionado a los SOLIDOS...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Pues echale un ojo al real brasileño y me cuentas. El tema es quitarse la sensacion de que todos los euros acumulados en el banco van a depreciarse de forma continuada los proximos 16 meses.

A ver que compramos...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2015)

Ahora mismo hay dos preguntas que tienen mucha disparidad de opiniones y que afectan directamente al oro:
Subirá tipos la Fed este año?
Si los sube es realmente bajista para el oro?
Yo personalmente creo que no tiene sentido que la Fed suba tipos cuando un dólar fuerte puede ser un problema en USA y el resto del mundo se está moviendo en sentido contrario.
Además el problema actual es una burbuja en los bonos, lo que drena dinero de la economía real, si hay una burbuja en los bonos se corrige bajando los tipos a negativos como ha hecho el SNB. ienso:
Dejo este enlace al respecto:
"La Fed no subirá tipos este año hasta calibrar el impacto de un dólar fuerte" - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> si , claro , mientras tenemos a un tipo delante con un patito de goma amarillo , sonándolo y moviéndolo , poniendo caras raras , por detrás , otro tipo esta con una barra de 40cm de diámetro .
> mientras el sonido del patito disimula el dolor o actúa como sedante,,, no problemo , pero tarde o temprano el dolor será mas agudo y en ese momento el del patito se llevara una ost. ,,,,
> putin ni siquiera se ha fijado en el del patito , esta mirando fijamente al de la barra,,, a yetlsin , con el alcohol no necesitaba ni patito , pero putin es otro cantar
> 
> vaya , que se están rifando ost. y tenemos todas las papeletas,,,,,:´(



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: timi: NO podías ser más "gráfico", pues SI parece que están preparando una "ensalada de yoyas"ienso: y por aquí intentamos que nos toquen las menos papeletas posibles de la "rifa"...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 19:05 ----------

# astur_burbuja: Pues, no andaba "desacertado" y ayer el Real Brasileño marcó mínimos de hace muchos años -y no sé ahora mismo si históricos- contra el USD y cerró en 2,8334... Desde luego, está en "precio", pero yo soy de los que opinan que Brasil puede entrar en una fortísima Crisis y el Bovespa así lo está indicando, de manera que podrías esperarte a una fuerte corrección de las Bolsas y ver cómo reacciona el Real Brasileño. Ahora mismo, muestra una fuerte tendencia bajista contra el USD, pero comprado en su "momento" puede ser muy rentable a medio y largo plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (14 Feb 2015)

Acabo de terminar de leerlo, y ya había pensado yo en eso, ellos se prestan dinero salido de la nada, y nos diluyen, nos roban, el valor de nuestro dinero, y la rueda gira y gira y gira hasta que ellos quieran, o no. 
Esto me recuerda a como colapso la moneda romana, cada vez le quitaban mas plata, hasta que al final nadie la queria.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Manda COJONES...

- La

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2015)

xmaniac dijo:


> "...
> qué tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino? esperar que el oro mantenga el poder adquisitivo y esperar rentabilidad de las inversiones no son opciones excluyentes en ninguna situación. el mundo ha funcionado bajo patrón oro 5000 años y las inversiones reportaban dividendos. *en serio, cómo dejan hablar a alguna gente?* "



veo que le ha producido un profundo desagrado mi comentario.

No niego que tengas razón en cuanto a que no sean excluyentes. Mi comentario (puede que erróneo) iba en el sentido que si el oro está pensado para compensar la depreciación de la moneda FIAT, precisamente para aplicar la máxima de que el oro no es una inversión sino un refugio, en ESE caso yo lo dejo de considerar un mecanismo de obtención de dividendos.

Pero bueno, si nos ponemos estrictos: no debiera de plantearse así. Mientras que cuando vendas, de dicha venta de oro obtengas más de lo que ingresaste... (yo a ese cálculo le añado la inflacción que ha sufrido la moneda con la que se efectuó la compra, de ahí que internamente piense que deja de ser un mecanismo de obtención de dividendos)


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Creo que no te has explicado bien, pero en el fondo me parece que pensáis lo mismo, aunque expresado de diferente forma... Bien, qué podemos contrastar como CIERTO cuando hablamos del Oro:

- Inmune a los vaivenes de la Inflación.
- Eterno.
- Difícil de falsificar.
- Escaso.
- Auténtico valor en la Economía REAL.
- Sin depreciación significativa.

Todo esto lo podemos contrastar en el largo plazo, pero claro dependiendo del "momento", "circunstancia", "precio", etc. también podríamos cuestionar las "virtudes" apuntadas sin que quedará "desvirtuado" el fondo de sus propiedades... ¿No os parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2015)

Robert Shiller advierte de que "el mercado de bonos vive una burbuja y puede colapsar" - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Antes lo veremos en las Bolsas que en los Bonos... Luego, que nos pille "confesados"...

Y dejo esta "perla" para los "indocumentados" que nos gobiernan...

- Vozpópuli - España, oligarquía y caciquismo

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (14 Feb 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> veo que le ha producido un profundo desagrado mi comentario



no, de ninguna manera, me refería al articulista original, siento si la doble cita ha causado confusión. el artículo es lamentable pero esta bien traído, fomenta la discusión al menos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2015)

Gold Demand Trends | World Gold Council


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo lo último de Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Un mundo de dinero gratis (E719)- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (15 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Robert Shiller advierte de que "el mercado de bonos vive una burbuja y puede colapsar" - elEconomista.es





xmaniac dijo:


> no, de ninguna manera, me refería al articulista original, siento si la doble cita ha causado confusión. el artículo es lamentable pero esta bien traído, fomenta la discusión al menos



yo sinceramente no creo que el artículo sea lamentable, creo que aporta otro punto de vista al nuestro, y con esa intención lo puse, para que podamos debatir sobre el.
Lo que si que tiene claro este señor, es que el dinero que dedicamos a mps, no lo estamos dedicando a producir nada, pues está fuera del sistema bancario, y no esta generando rendimientos a nadie. Es un dinero muerto. Si ese dinero lo invirtieramos en fincas de labor, al menos produciriamos comida, si se invirtiera en inmuebles, produciria rentas, si lo metemos en acciones, podria darnos un rendimiento via dividendos o revalorización de las mismas, o si crearamos empresas, a lo mejor podríamos crear puestos de trabajo. ienso:
Yo hago lo mismo que vosotros, lo invierto en mps porque es mi seguro de jubilación, pero creí interesante colgarlo para debatir sobre ello.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Hombre, el artículo está bien y se puede debatir sobre él, pero en el fondo aquí nos pilla ya unos "pasos" por delante... y es que si estamos buscando "refugio" en los MPs es porque NO observamos muchas "salidas" para nuestros patrimonios. En cualquier caso, pienso que la mayor parte de los "metaleros" solemos estar bastante "diversificados" y en circunstancias "normales" tampoco habría grandes cambios, ya que seguiríamos teniendo MPs, aunque posiblemente la ponderación actual podría ser bastante menor. 

En el fondo, meliflua", son las "circunstancias" las que nos están "obligando"...

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (15 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> yo sinceramente no creo que el artículo sea lamentable, creo que aporta otro punto de vista al nuestro, y con esa intención lo puse, para que podamos debatir sobre el.
> Lo que si que tiene claro este señor, es que el dinero que dedicamos a mps, no lo estamos dedicando a producir nada, pues está fuera del sistema bancario, y no esta generando rendimientos a nadie. Es un dinero muerto. Si ese dinero lo invirtieramos en fincas de labor, al menos produciriamos comida, si se invirtiera en inmuebles, produciria rentas, si lo metemos en acciones, podria darnos un rendimiento via dividendos o revalorización de las mismas, o si crearamos empresas, a lo mejor podríamos crear puestos de trabajo. ienso:



no...si entiendo lo que dice este señor. que tengamos todo nuestro patrimonio en los bancos y dentro del sistema, un sistema que no controlamos, que no nos fiamos de quienes lo controlan y que a lo largo de la historia ha demostrado esquilmar el valor de la moneda, erosionándolo siempre y a veces, directamente, devaluándolo o consfiscándolo. lo que dice este señor es que jamás, jamás, abandonemos la carrera de ratas. que asumamos riesgos, que nos endeudemos, que nos enfrentemos a ciegas en unos mercados donde las manos fuertes manejan toda la información y son capaces de intervenirlo en la dirección que les interese, a su antojo. me gusta además el giro moral de que si no hacemos así somos malos malísimos porque no "producimos". supongo que se referirá a que no producimos aún más riqueza...para los de siempre

yo ya rondo los 40 y sabes lo que he visto a lo largo de esta vida? una peseta cada año tenía menor poder adquisitivo, devaluaciones competitivas, corralitos, apropiaciones de planes de pensiones por parte de gobiernos, subidas y más subidas de impuestos, rescates bancarios, desinformación, un euro que implicó una subida de precios descomunal y que ahora ha cogido no el camino del marco sino de las antiguas monedas del sur de europa, burbujas de activos que siempre explotan, gente que sale escaldada de la bolsa perdiendo los ahorros de una vida, estafas y corrupción por todas partes, aún más grande entre aquellos que dedican su vida al servicio público

sabes lo que no he visto? directores de banco que mirasen por el interés de sus clientes y no por su bono o por las directrices que les marcan. sabes lo que no he visto? sinceridad y falta de interés en cada opinión publicada. sabes lo que no he visto? que las mejores ofertas sean accesibles por la mayoría, no...esas por alguna razón nunca calan. ahora bankias...esas siempre te las ofrecen

así que, contrario a lo que dice el autor, el oro sí que está generando rendimiento a alguien. a mí


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Gold Demand Trends | World Gold Council



Hola,

Me llamo la atencion el incremento en el 2Q del 2013 en bars and coins, asi que por lo de ir aprendiendo de nuestra historia y entender que ha pasado, he tratado de sondear alguna explicacion, y he encontrado este document, por si fuera de interes... vino del incremento de demanda en India

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...M5S16kvx-F3ZnsUEMFDIXRA&bvm=bv.85970519,d.eXY


Como ya comente por aqui algun dia, los hindues no paran de comprar oro, todos los dias veo las joyerias con algun hindu (mujer) dentro...

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2015)

Me alegro que todo haya ido bien Fernando...


----------



## kikepm (15 Feb 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Lo que si que tiene claro este señor, es que el dinero que dedicamos a mps, no lo estamos dedicando a producir nada, pues está fuera del sistema bancario, y no esta generando rendimientos a nadie.



Esta es una falacia del inflacionismo histórico bastante extendida, producto de confundir la riqueza con el valor monetario de la riqueza. Suele dársele el nombre de ilusión monetaria.

Veamos.

El dinero nunca produce nada, los que producimos somos las personas con nuestro trabajo amplificado mediante el uso intensivo de capital, es decir, de medios intermedios de producción de bienes y servicios finales.

Solo con pensar que existen economías donde no existe el dinero, donde el medio de intercambio es directo (trueque), refuta la idea de que es necesario "poner a trabajar el dinero" para producir algo.

Imagina una economía donde se retirara la mitad del dinero en circulación (obviamente hay que imaginarlo, porque el sistema ponzy financiero de banca central lo impide). ¿Que ocurriría? ¿Acaso la producción de bienes y servicios se reduciría a la mitad porque no hay dinero puesto a producir?

NO. Ocurriría algo más sencillo. Los precios se modificarían (no necesariamente reduciéndose el místico nivel de precios keynesiano a la mitad) ajustándose a las nuevas existencias de dinero. Pero ni la demanda de bienes y servicios, ni la cantidad de trabajadores, ni el capital desaparecen por si solos ante un cambio en la cantidad de dinero.

Entonces ¿por que iba a hacerlo la producción?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Un placer verte aportar en este hilo y creo recordar que ya habíamos debatido en el pasado en otros hilos del foro.

Respecto a tu comentario, efectivamente, en la producción lo que realmente cuenta es quién tiene los medios productivos y quienes producen sin tenerlos. Y sin duda la concepción del "dinero" es algo que se puede replantear perfectamente ya que los modelos productivos siempre han existido, por tanto es desde luego una falacia que tenga que existir una "X" masa monetaria en circulación y creciendo sin pausa. Todo esto es lo que está creando una Economía "virtual" que no se corresponde con la auténtica realidad y que forma parte del Casino en el que intentan "obligarnos" a vivir...

Y aprovecho para dejar un enlace, que aunque no "veo", cada vez suena más...

- Â¿ApostarÃ¡ Rusia por el patrÃ³n oro? - RT

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2015)

Lo de que Rusia u otros países puedan adoptar de nuevo el viejo patrón oro, es complicado si el mundo que les rodea se basa en moneda FIAT.

Pensad que mañana Rusia instaura el patrón oro, todas sus transacciones internacionales se respaldan en rublos/oro Vs monedas FIAT. Si el oro ruso es limitado (deflacionario), y las monedas FIAT ilimitadas (inflacionarias), en X años de intercambios comerciales Rusia habrá perdido un numero N de toneladas de oro al tener que comprar divisas exteriores para importar mercancías. Que les guste o no, tendrán que hacerlo, ya que pocos por no decir ningún país, es totalmente independiente del resto de economías globales.

En un mercado de flotación de divisas, una divisa referenciada en oro, pienso no tiene cabida ni sentido, salvo regalar las reservas de oro si realmente referencias la moneda en oro físico.

Pensad que Rusia intercambia Rublos por €, acumula en su BC ruso € y el BCE acumula rublos, luego el BCE quiere intercambiar rublos por oro a la paridad fija que le haya otorgado el BC ruso...

No se si me he explicado bien, pero pienso que el patrón oro solo puede funcionar de nuevo si lo adoptasen la mayoría de economías relevantes del mundo, algo que os garantizo no va a pasar.

Es solo una opinión, quizá haya un truco que no logro ver en todo esto. Pero para que regalar oro pudiendo regalar papelitos.

Un saludo y buena tarde a to2


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4149-rusia-rompe-baraja-petro-rublo-gold.html

habéis seguido un poco este hilo? , porque va en la línea de lo que comentáis que no creéis que pase y se defiende que si puede pasar.
pasar a un patrón oro tiene sus inconvenientes , pero podría ser un acto en defensa propia por parte de Rusia , y por lo que entiendo , la jugada podría ser brutal...justamente se expone la posibilidad de que con esto muera el dinero fiat,,,,::

que opinión tenéis de este hilo?

saludos


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2015)

*timi* lo que expone el forero de ese hilo es muy interesante siempre y cuando Rusia se defina como ombligo del mundo, que de omento no lo es.

Habla del gas ruso y del petróleo como base del sustento de ese patrón oro y para obligar a Europa a comprarle suministros en oro al tener que adquirir rublos.

Yo no lo termino de ver, salvo que toda la periferia de Rusia o todos los países exportadores de gas y petróleo se pasen al patrón oro.

Si el precio del oro se dispara, pues en vez de comprarle el petróleo a Rusia referenciado en rublos/oro, lo compro a los árabes en $.

Rusia lo que pienso lograría de este modo es aislarse internacionalmente, una especie de auto embargo que a medio plazo la dejaría fuera del comercio internacional.

quién va a comprar oro para cambiarlo por petróleo, pudiendo hacerlo con $ a menos costo y menos problemático.

Otra cosa es si Rusia tuviera el monopolio del Gas y del petróleo...entonces cambiaría la cosa.

Es un poco como lo veo yo, y seguro me equivoque.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2015)

Un patrón oro lo puede hacer China que no es democrática pero los gobiernos democráticos nunca se arriesgarían a una deflación con patrón oro porque perderían elecciones seguro. El ajuste deflacionario requiere de muchas medidas que son impopulares. Lo intentó la troika con el euro y casi se está rompiendo la zona euro por eso mismo con el auge de los partido antieuro. ienso:


----------



## kikepm (15 Feb 2015)

Yo si creo que es posible la vuelta al patrón oro, con una moneda nacional constreñida por el corsé antiinflacionista que el oro impone.

*Es todo una cuestión política*, pero aquel que implante un patrón oro en un mundo de libertad de movimiento de capitales juega con la ventaja de que en cuanto empiece a intercambiar a demanda cualquier cantidad de su moneda por oro físico, ello conllevará la inmediata desaparición (y sino el colapso, al menos una inflación importante medida en tipos de cambio y valor oro) de las monedas fiat más inflactadas, euro, dolar, yen, libra.

En cuanto las personas sepan que pueden salvaguardar sus ahorros en una moneda que no se infle a voluntad del gobierno de turno, la moneda-oro será intercambiada por monedas fiat nacionales que nadie querrá pudiendo obtener mejor moneda.

Ello significa la venta de fiat, lo que provocará inflación de estas monedas.

*
Con que uno solo haga esta jugada, se ventila buena parte del sistema fiat mundial.*

Lo que es una motivación importante para cualquiera que juegue en un escenario global.

En realidad, el referendum suizo del 30/11 fue un primer intento de asalto al sistema fiat-ponzi-dolar mundial, y aunque no se vio coronado con el éxito supuso un primer tiro a la línea de flotación del sistema.



Un placer leeros a vosotros, en el que probáblemente es uno de los hilos más reputados y de mayor calidad del foro.


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *timi* lo que expone el forero de ese hilo es muy interesante siempre y cuando Rusia se defina como ombligo del mundo, que de omento no lo es.
> 
> Habla del gas ruso y del petróleo como base del sustento de ese patrón oro y para obligar a Europa a comprarle suministros en oro al tener que adquirir rublos.
> 
> ...




y si te digo que puede ser que en un futuro cercano lo sean?
arabia saudita es el principal productor de petróleo , pero y si esto esta cambiando ?
también es una hipótesis , pero mas que interesante

Foro Crashoil - O el mundo está loco (puede) o SI HAY una "implosión controlada"

es un poco extenso , pero vale la pena leerlo,,,,,

:o


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2015)

uniendo puntos ,e hipótesis

- arabia esta perdiendo capacidad productiva y los americanos saben que con eso se va a la mierda el petrodólar

solución , tirar la economía rusa como en los 80 para hacerse con el control del petróleo ruso y así ganar unos años mas ...
y esto lo hacen incluso asumiendo el tema del fraking , que se tienen que comer con patatas.

- putin no es tonto y se ha dado cuenta , esta intentando tomar posiciones para un futuro próximo instaurar el petro-oro-rublo , con sus inconvenientes , pero a la larga con claras ventajas....

decidme que estoy equivocado , por favor....:o


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Retomando el anterior comentario y el nuevo que aportas, hay que recalcar que el dinero sólo tiene valor cuando la riqueza ya existe. O de forma más clara: si la riqueza producida por una Economía no ha aumentado, un aumento de la cantidad de dinero no servirá para enriquecer esa Economía... Y para "complementar" nuestros comentarios, kikepm, dejo un artículo ya muy viejo de D. José Ignacio del Castillo y que es una auténtica "joya". Fijaros -sobre todo- en lo que dice en la parte final del mismo...

- La Revista >> Nixon, la ventanilla del oro y la crisis de los 70

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Feb 2015)

La misma riqueza da valor al oro=lo mismo que el hambre da valor a la comida...ecolocua,,guarda ambas cosas y vivirás en el "futuro"...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

# timi: Yo sigo sin "verlo"... Y podría dar una exposición bastante amplia del porqué, pero sería muy largo de desarrollar... Por cierto, ¿conoces la Teoría de los Juegos? y es que podríamos aplicarla aquí. Ahora mismo, en mí opinión, a China le interesa más que el Yuan sea reconocido como divisa de reserva internacional y que entre dentro de esa hipotética "cesta" que se comenta que se está creando para sustituir al actual sistema monetario mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2015)

Welcome to the ‘Desert of the Real’ — a postmodern economy | FT Alphaville
Interesante artículo donde se discute que el mercado cada vez tiene menos que ver con la realidad vía QEs infinitas y que cuanto más grande sea este alejamiento, más grande será el ajuste. ienso:


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2015)

Todo podría tener más sentido si USA no fuera el principal poseedor de oro.

Ahora especularemos si tiene lingotes de plastilina o de metal...pero la realidad es que en los balances mundiales en el oro manda USA de momento y si no se demuestra lo contrario.

Un saludo, todo un placer leeros discrepemos o no.


----------



## taurus (15 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo podría tener más sentido si USA no fuera el principal poseedor de oro.
> 
> Ahora especularemos si tiene lingotes de plastilina o de metal...pero la realidad es que en los balances mundiales en el oro manda USA de momento y si no se demuestra lo contrario.
> 
> Un saludo, todo un placer leeros discrepemos o no.



Solo les quedan los portaaviones,el que los hunda gana


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Feb 2015)

A unos los portaaviones,a otros la razón,ni unos tienen el poder en el mar ni los otros en la palabra,si repartieran el pastel todos vivirían y los demás también...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, sobre el "papel" es cierto que EE.UU. es el mayor poseedor mundial del Oro, pero sobre un "papel" muy viejo y cuya realidad, a falta de una auditoria, se remonta a muchas décadas atrás... Por tanto, sus existencias "físicas" son una simple cuestión de FÉ, que se tiene o no... Y yo no la tengo por dos razones básicas: 1ª) siendo el mayor poseedor "teórico" de Oro "físico" se carga el Patrón Oro y 2ª) que mayor "transparencia" que una auditoria "verificable" y que se niegan sistemáticamente a realizar.

paketazo, esto no deja de ser más de lo mismo: simples apuntes contables... Y con el tiempo suelen quedar en evidencia. Además, hay un ejemplo histórico que podemos aplicar a los EE.UU.: en la I WW muchos países tuvieron que abandonar el Patrón Oro puestos que los gastos de la guerra no podían respaldar el "papel" emitido por Oro. Bien, desde la abolición del Patrón Oro por parte de la Administración Nixon, en cuántos conflictos bélicos no han estado inmersos los EE.UU. y dime si esas reservas que "tenían" pueden respaldar todo el "papel" emitido para mantener su aparato militar. Te aseguro, como decimos por mi tierra, que son "habas contadas"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2015)

MUEREN TRES PERIODISTAS QUE PREPARABAN VIDEO SOBRE PARTICIPACIÃ“N DE EE.UU. EN DERRIBO DE LAS TORRES GEMELAS | El Patagonico.cl

y una de magufadas....


----------



## Tons (15 Feb 2015)

xmaniac dijo:


> no...si entiendo lo que dice este señor. que tengamos todo nuestro patrimonio en los bancos y dentro del sistema, un sistema que no controlamos, que no nos fiamos de quienes lo controlan y que a lo largo de la historia ha demostrado esquilmar el valor de la moneda, erosionándolo siempre y a veces, directamente, devaluándolo o consfiscándolo. lo que dice este señor es que jamás, jamás, abandonemos la carrera de ratas. que asumamos riesgos, que nos endeudemos, que nos enfrentemos a ciegas en unos mercados donde las manos fuertes manejan toda la información y son capaces de intervenirlo en la dirección que les interese, a su antojo. me gusta además el giro moral de que si no hacemos así somos malos malísimos porque no "producimos". supongo que se referirá a que no producimos aún más riqueza...para los de siempre
> 
> Xmaniac no te calientes que el Armstrong este lo que necesita es leerse la Rebelion del Atlas pero como el comer :XX: Cuando se ha visto tener que poner nosotros la cuerda para que no ahorquen.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2015)

Interesante análisis técnico. ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Feb 2015)

CONFIDENCE – Always the Key to the Crash & Burn | Armstrong Economics

---------- Post added 15-feb-2015 at 23:50 ----------

Wednesday Report…Watching the Precious Metals Channels | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- SIGUE EL MISTERIO: MUEREN 3 BANQUEROS EN UN EXTRAÃ‘O ACCIDENTE FERROVIARIO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Oro y plata junto a soportes clave, ¿reaccionarán? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Feb 2015)

Rescato este hilo, bastante interesante:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ii-del-imperio-romano-similitudes-actual.html
Crisis del siglo III del Imperio Romano: similitudes con la actual


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> uniendo puntos ,e hipótesis
> 
> - arabia esta perdiendo capacidad productiva y los americanos saben que con eso se va a la mierda el petrodólar
> 
> ...




Hola

respecto al comentario de que Arabia pierde capacidad productiva, no estoy yo muy seguro:

Saudi Arabia Crude Oil Production | 1973-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar

Por otro lado las fichas se estan moviendo en una compleja partida con connotaciones geo-socio-finaciero-energetico-politicas importantes. No es nada despreciable el "fondo" que tiene SA para aguantar bajos precios del crudo (ligado al dolar, of course).

Saudi Arabia can last eight years on low oil prices, says former adviser | World news | The Guardian

Pero no olvidemos que SA tambien tiene gas esquisto y que ocupa el puesto numero 32 en reservas de shale gas en el mundo

Shale gas by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

y parece ser que esta dispuesto a explotarlo (?)

Saudi Arabia Wants Its Own Shale Gas - Business Insider

Os dejo este interesante articulo que viene al hilo arabo-usano:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/25/opinion/sunday/what-happened-to-the-price-of-oil.html?_r=0


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2015)

Buenos días,

Que cachondos estos del economista:

Los refugios alternativos para invertir que sustituirán al franco suizo y al oro

Grecia está a punto de protagonizar una salida dramática del euro, los rusos se han vuelto a entrometer en Ucrania, el precio del petróleo se ha llevado un buen golpe y ha creado un arco de inestabilidad en todo Oriente Medio... La economía global está, como tantas otras veces, a las puertas de otra crisis más. Si sucede, el dinero empezará a huir hacia puertos seguros hasta que amaine el temporal.

Parafraseando la canción de Los cazafantasmas, ¿adónde va? Durante varias generaciones, la respuesta a esa pregunta ha sido fácil. En las crisis, el dinero siempre se ha guardado en francos suizos, en bonos del Tesoro estadounidense o en oro pero esos refugios ya no son tan seguros. En estos momentos, el mercado está abierto a destinos nuevos, como el zloty polaco, el shéquel israelí, el dólar de Singapur, los terrenos agrícolas o los fajos de billetes bien guardados.

Ya no son lo que eran
Un grupo reducido de activos se convirtieron en "puerto seguro" por varias razones. Durante décadas o incluso siglos demostraron que mantenían su valor independientemente del caos en que se sumiera el mundo. El franco suizo, a ser posible depositado en algún banco privado y discreto de Ginebra o Zúrich, ha sido el mejor ejemplo de un depósito fiable de valor que ha sobrevivido un par de guerras mundiales y algún que otro episodio de híper inflación. El oro y los bonos del Tesoro eran casi igual de buenos. 

Pero el franco ya no es lo que era. Los suizos han decidido castigar a quien tenga la desfachatez de poseer su moneda con unos tipos de interés negativos que suponen que cueste dinero tener una cuenta en el banco. La feroz vigilancia fiscal hace que a los estadounidenses les resulte casi imposible poseer una cuenta bancaria en Suiza, como a muchos europeos. El oro está atrapado en un mercado bajista. Los bonos del Tesoro rinden muy poco y la Reserva Federal está dispuesta a comprarlos ella misma, por lo que ya no parecen tan seguros como antes. 

Durante un tiempo, el bitcoin parecía ser el antídoto para los nervios por el dinero de papel pero ha resultado ser tan volátil que no es fiable ni en los buenos tiempos, así que ni hablar en tiempos de crisis.

Las alternativas
En lugar de todo eso, presentamos cuatro refugios alternativos en los que pensar la próxima vez que la economía global estalle. Para empezar, máxime si es por casualidad europeo, nos fijamos en el zloty polaco. El antiguo gran país soviético que obtuvo su libertad hace un cuarto de siglo ha progresado increíblemente desde entonces. Con poca deuda estatal y un límite constitucional para los préstamos, junto con una población importante y un crecimiento sólido, el zloty polaco es probablemente la gran moneda más segura actualmente en Europa y quizá en todo el mundo. 

Es verdad que se ha comprometido teóricamente a incorporarse al euro en algún momento pero los polacos han aplazado sabiamente esa posibilidad hasta más o menos el siglo XXVII. Con el tiempo, sus cualidades inherentes empezarán a valorarse más y el zloty será mucho más buscado por los inversores globales e incluso podría apreciarse en valor. Y, aunque eso no ocurra, conservará sin duda alguna su valor. 

Veamos ahora el shéquel israelí y el dólar singapureño. Israel es un país pequeño, orgulloso de su independencia, financieramente conservador y de tecnología punta; en muchos sentidos, una versión más moderna de Suiza. Al igual que los suizos, los israelíes han tenido que intervenir en el mercado para bajar la moneda (una señal indudable de que los fundamentos la impulsan hacia arriba). Los tipos de interés no son altos, aunque al 0,25% siguen siendo positivos. Desde hace años, el shéquel ha estado siempre amenazado por el conflicto bélico pero si Israel fuera a desaparecer el mapa habría sucedido ya. 

Y si Israel es una Suiza más moderna, Singapur también lo es, y además sus vecinos son menos beligerantes. Con una deuda baja y una población trabajadora, hay pocos destinos más seguros para su dinero. 

El tercer puesto lo ocupan los terrenos agrícolas. Mark Twain recomendaba comprar tierra porque han dejado de producirla, y nunca mejor dicho. En el Reino Unido, la tierra ha subido en valor más todavía que la vivienda en Kensington (según la inmobiliaria Knight Frank, su valor ha aumentado 300% desde 2003, igual que el oro y muy por encima de la vivienda o los títulos). Lo mismo ocurre en otras partes del mundo. La tierra agrícola de calidad no es un mercado líquido y exige mantenimiento pero, dado el aumento de la población global, siempre mantendrá su valor.

Por último, aférrese a sus billetes. Visa y Mastercard se empeñan en convencernos de que el viejo papel moneda es tan actual como los móviles tipo almeja pero en un mundo donde se imponen tipos negativos y los bonos a menudo rinden también por debajo de cero, el tradicional billete goza de un increíble atractivo. Es cierto que no reporta intereses pero, vista la deflación y los tipos negativos, eso ya no importa tanto. 

Cero es un buen negocio cuando los precios caen y el banco nos cobra por guardar el dinero. Lo único que queda es el coste de almacén pero por lo demás aguanta bien. De hecho, una caja fuerte con un bonito fajo de billetes de mil francos suizos (el billete de mayor denominación del mundo) es probablemente uno de los mejores activos que se pueden tener ahora. Solo hay que asegurarse de que no nos lo roben. Junto con algunos zlotys y shéquels, y un par de cientos de acres de tierra agrícola en Inglaterra, tenemos asegurada la supervivencia en cualquier tormenta financiera que pueda desatarse en los próximos años.

Leer más: Los refugios alternativos para invertir que sustituirán al franco suizo y al oro - elEconomista.es Los refugios alternativos para invertir que sustituirán al franco suizo y al oro - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 16-feb-2015 at 11:47 ----------

Me parece que el becario va con todo, ha hecho una mezcla de todo lo que se le ha ocurrido y parió ese artículo, no hay por donde cogerlo, pero en fin, viene bian para que no haya mucho ruido con los MPs.

Eso de reomendar zloty polaco, el shéquel israelí y el dólar singapureño antes que el oro es para como mínimo echarse unas buenas risas, su argumento es que está burbujeado y en caido libre, además de que ya no es un refugio "tan seguro", luego recomienda tierras de cultivo aunque se hayan revalorizado un 300% de su valor (según él, igual que el oro, pero tierras sí y oro no). Encima es mejor tener un fajo de billetes en casa, tocate los cojones; vamos que se ha tirado un sonoro cuesco y se ha quedado agustito.

Por cierto, las últimas páginas han estado de lujo, da gusto pasarse por aquí.

Sobre el debate de si el oro no renta, sólo añadir que lo que se necesita ahora es "poner los pies sobre la tierra", es decir, hay demasiado fiat rentando por ahí, el cual urge asignanrle un valor ral, tangible y no simples valoraciones estimativas según convenga.

Dicho de otra forma, es necesario darle un verdadero aval al fiat con bienes reales, tangibles, no puede ser que se juegue a ser Dios multiplicando el "dinero" (con todo lo que eso conlleva) a placer.

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (16 Feb 2015)

*Gracias*

No tengo conocimientos suficientes para aportar al hilo, pero quiero daros las gracias a todos por haber sustituido a mis otras fuentes de información, ya no tengo que buscar por internet durante horas (que cuando tengo tiempo sigo haciendo), con entrar al hilo (a diario porque de otro modo pierdes bola y no remontas) aparece un completo listado de noticias y hasta comentadas.

Eso añadido a lo que se aprende, que no he encontrado en ningún otro sitio, al margen de poder estar o no de acuerdo con parte.

Lo dicho, mi sincero agradecimiento por vuestro tiempo.

Saludos
Manu


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola
> 
> respecto al comentario de que Arabia pierde capacidad productiva, no estoy yo muy seguro:
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/saud...-field-has-entered-inescapable-decline-2012-6

le adjunto esta fuente sacada del foro que ya enlace...
un saludo y gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Leunam: Aquí hay varios foreros que nos dedicamos a aportar información y, si es posible, que se salga del "oficialismo" existente en los medios de comunicación habituales. Evidentemente, también se suelen dar las opiniones personales y que, lógicamente, pueden ser discrepantes entre sí y eso es lo que hace verdaderamente interesante a este hilo, ya que sino tampoco tendría mucho sentido el mismo en la línea que aquí perseguimos.

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Me he tenido que leer dos veces el artículo para ver si todavía andaba en los brazos de Morfeo, pero NO y es que el que anda bastante "dormido", aparte de "indocumentado", es el autor del pésimo artículo que has enlazado.

Desde luego, ya da vergüenza ajena ver los debates televisivos donde aparecen unos pretendidos "analistas" de no sé qué... pero, después en los medios escritos, seguimos observando las mismas pautas "desinformativas".

Hay que "desayunar" mucha alfalfa para tener la suficiente capacidad "mental" para escribir un artículo tan absurdo. Veamos algunos "detalles":

- Sobre el Franco Suizo NO se aclara si es o no "refugio"... Al principio, después del "desanclaje" reciente efectuado por el BSN, lo pone en duda y luego dice que tiene que estar en una "caja fuerte", por tanto SI que le concede la consideración de "refugio", aunque se contradice con el titular del artículo...

- Habla de divisas que NO tienen gran consideración en el mundo financiero y, quizás, la única que se "salve" ligeramente sea el Dólar de Singapur. Respecto al Zloty NI IDEA. La moneda pólaca tuvo que sufrir en el pasado una fuerte depreciación para adaptarse al Euro y hoy está en mínimos de muchos años -y puede que históricos- contra el USD. En eso no ha podido sustraerse tampoco a la Guerra de las Divisas.

- ¿Antiguo gran país soviético? Ni puta idea ni de Geografía ni de Historia... Que Polonia perteneciera al Pacto de Varsovia no significa que fuera soviética, de la misma manera que Italia siendo miembro de la OTAN no pertenece a los EE.UU. Otra cosa bien diferente es cuando se comenta sobre "áreas de influencia"...

- El Shéquel no es ninguna divisa importante y si se mantiene con relación al USD es por algo tan obvio como la existencia del Sionismo. Es curioso que casi todas las divisas estén sufriendo un fuerte varapalo contra el USD y el Shéquel no se haya apenas inmutado...

- El Dólar de Singapur sin ser tan importante, es una cuestión aparte y es que forma parte de una de las principales plazas financieras de Asia y del mundo financiero, así que las "turbulencias" de la Guerra de las Divisas allí tienen menor impacto ya que confluyen demasiados intereses de los principales implicados.

- ¿Singapur como ejemplo? Pues, de entrada su Deuda vs PIB es del 106% aproximadamente, es decir que la deuda per cápita es de 44.082 Euros por habitante, así que vamos a dejar eso de que no tiene "Deuda"... Luego, un país con una extensión de 716 Km2 qué coño de ejemplo es... Lógicamente, tiene que irle bien al ser un centro financiero de primer orden, sino de qué...

- En el tema de las tierras divaga bastante y ahí podría haber hecho una mejor exposición, pero claro si ha tomado poca alfalfa tampoco le podemos pedir más. A nivel geopolítico, somos bastantes los que estamos percibiendo movimientos que podrían apuntar en esa dirección. El tema de Ucrania da que "pensar" si nos planteamos los mismos "motivos" que llevaron a su invasión por parte de la Alemania de Hitler. Y en el mismo "saco" podría entrar el desmembramiento de la extinta Yugoeslavia. En fin, ese es un tema muy complejo y que dejo en el "tintero" para desarrollar en otra ocasión.

Bueno, dejo de lado el artículo de "marras" y es que no se pueden escribir tantos desatinos en tan poco espacio...

Los que andamos por este hilo ya tenemos una cierta "percepción" de lo que es RIQUEZA o que tiene VALOR, como prefiráis calificarlo. Y en la actual situación mundial, los MPs siguen ahí RELUCIENDO, al igual que lo han hecho durante milenios...

Aunque siempre tendremos algunos "monos" como los de la famosa escena de "2001: Una Odisea del Espacio"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2015)

Joer *Fernando* te me has adelantado en la manera de responderle al articulista de *refinanciado*

Meter la pasta en Polonia...o Israel...bueno, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que puede o lo que le dejan. Ya puestos en palestina

Yo antes de meterlo en estas divisas lo prefiero en bitcoins, ...Israel una suiza más moderna...Polonia...no tengo nada en contra de los polacos, pero para potenciar su divisa primero deberán situar su país en el mundo económicamente hablando para que sus exportaciones hagan demandar su moneda.

Oro...no os rompáis demasiado el coco...oro al mejor precio que podamos o nos dejen. Y si no billetes de la moneda que mejor conozcáis, o sea €, que es lo que nos paga de momento el pan y los huevos.

En cuanto a tierras...las que a mi me interesarían son las mismas que os interesarían a vosotros, y por lo tanto están un poco carillas para mi bolsillo...lo de los latifundios, se lo dejo a los que entiendan del tema.

A ver como evoluciona el día, noto una calma tensa en los mercados al no abrir hoy USA...paranoias mías


----------



## Tons (16 Feb 2015)

El rey esta desnudo pero aquí no lo quiere ver nadie.... patada a seguir:fiufiu:

No es por no poder cobrar, es por no tener que contabilizar


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Tons: El Rey ya SABE que va desnudo y hay mucha gente que ya se lo ha dicho, pero vivimos en un mundo "extraño" y donde ya NADA tiene un comportamiento "normal", así que no debe sorprendernos que el Rey no muestre vergüenza y corra a esconderse... Eso lo deja para sus "súbditos".

Y dejo un buen artículo de opinión...

- Rebelion. Hijos y herederos de Yalta

Leyendo esta noticia, uno cada vez entiende menos ese mundo "extraño" al que me refería...

- CaÃ*da en picado del petrÃ³leo: Hallan cada vez menos yacimientos de crudo - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-16/greeks-are-running-towards-gold-retail-demand-increases-123
Los griegos ya no esperan una solución, se lanzan a comprar oro como locos. ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Feb 2015)

Hola buenas tardes.

Varios enlaces:
-Este me ha gustado mucho. Es la definición de pensamiento contrarian, aunque trata del Ibex.
La bolsa por Carlos MarÃ­a: Me preocupan varias cosas
-http://geab.eu/en/ recién salido del horno el geab 92 de febrero. En inglés, me imagino que pronto estará en castellano.
-Y esto es lo que piensa Pepe Escobar del tema griego. De momento no hay acuerdo.
“You, irresponsible, you.”
Well, that’s exactly how Schauble defined Syriza’s government this morning to a German radio station.
The new Eurogroup meeting is on in Brussels. It does not look good. On Wednesday there’s another cliffhanger, an ECB meeting in Frankfurt. They will decide whether they prescribe Orwellian ELA – emergency liquidity – to Greek banks.
This will only happen if Athens continues with the dreaded bailout racket. That is, the Greeks fold.
If the ECB says “Nein” to ELA, they will be, for all practical purposes, forcing a Grexit. Next step would be capital controls – and back to the drachma.
“Nein” to ELA requires a two-thirds majority from the ECB governing council. Significantly, Peter Praet, the ECB’s chief economist, is saying ELA stays.
Meanwhile, Morgan Stanley is busy hedging on Grexit. They are spinning it at 23%; well, last week it was between 30% and 40%. This may be an indication the ECB does NOT want Grexit after all.
For all of you out there, Morgan Stanley suggests: sell euros and buy stocks. Soon we’ll have 1 euro = 1 US dollar. Sell your euros and buy Chinese stocks in Hong Kong. You won't regret it.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Feb 2015)

Hedge funds in gold price rethink | MINING.com
Los fondos van retirando la posición corta sobre el oro. ienso:


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> The Greeks Are Running Towards Gold As The Retail Demand Increases By 123% | Zero Hedge
> Los griegos ya no esperan una solución, se lanzan a comprar oro como locos. ienso:



no me extraña,,,

Eurogroup Meeting Over - Talks Have Broken Down; Risk Slides After Greece Says "Won't Take Orders On Bailout" - Live Feed | Zero Hedge

Varoufakis: "No vamos de farol, no se cruzarán las líneas rojas sean cuales sean las consecuencias" - elEconomista.es

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-16/greek-finmin-varoufakis-press-conference-live-feed


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2015)

Mantengo lo dicho el otro día...los griegos deben estar comprando doblones de chocolate.

El precio del oro apenas se ha movido...ahora mismo 1230$/Oz.

Para el pesimismo que se respira en torno a este tema, no veo una reacción proporcional en la compra de oro. En circunstancias normales, y con Europa al borde de una ruptura y una guerra en el extremo oriental, el oro debería rondar los 1300$ y no los 1200$

Ojo no hablo de que suba o baje por "cojones", lo digo por la incertidumbre que se respira en Europa.

En cuanto a esas cargadas de oro de los Griegos...a saber lo que les están vendiendo...me huelo algún visionario tipo Or et d´argent que se la está liando parda y haciéndoles un buen "griego"

Fuera bromas, esperemos acontecimientos, mañana esto debería moverse más...no sé para que lado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Feb 2015)

Tambien es que no hoy no ha habido wall street, faltan ver como los usanos interpretan esta crisis de bonos. ienso:
Para mí tambien el mercado está extrañamente optimista, pero el mercado se suele equivocar mucho ya que la mayor parte del tiempo se mueve por percepciones y no por hechos que se llegan a cumplir.

Dejo este enlace al respecto:
Three Economic Developments To Cause Sharp Rise In Gold Prices? | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# paketazo: No creo que en la situación actual en la que se encuentra Grecia, el ciudadano "medio" tenga muchas posibilidades de adquirir Oro, más o menos como aquí, no nos engañemos... Luego, también debe suceder algo parecido en cuanto a la "concepción" que puedan tener sobre la riqueza y su preservación. Son ya muchas décadas de dominio del "papel" y en Occidente se está perdiendo la "genética metalera", así que no resulta nada extraño lo que observamos.

También tengo muy claro que aquellos griegos que tengan una cierta "cultura" financiera y "posibilidades", pues ya hace tiempo que adquirieron sus MPs. Además, es que tampoco hay muchas alternativas, ya que si Grecia y la UE no llegan a un acuerdo me temo que se podría ver una "corrida" bancaria y, posiblemente, la implantación de una nueva moneda, ya fuera el Dracma u otra... En cualquier caso, la situación es muy complicada y lo más "normal" es que lleguen a algún tipo de acuerdo cuya duración temporal sería escasa, sino al tiempo...

paketazo, teniendo en cuenta todo lo que está pasando en el mundo, el Oro debería estar tocando los anteriores máximos, por tanto los $1300 deberían haberse traspasado como mantequilla, pero ya hace mucho tiempo. En aquellos máximos, la situación mundial era mejor que ahora y es que estamos MUCHÍSIMO PEOR que entonces... Lo que sucede alrededor del Oro es algo "enigmático", menos para quienes manejan su "barca" y nosotros no dejamos de ser unos pequeños "pezqueñines" que vamos a remolque... Tampoco hay ninguna prisa y es que lo "lógico" SIEMPRE acaba llegando y otra cosa es lo que pueda tardar...

Y dejo un artículo que me ha resultado interesante. En el mismo, se apunta a la posibilidad de que el Banco Central de China esté utilizando a sus bancos comerciales (son estatales) para "maquillar" o como "tapadera" a sus existencias físicas reales de Oro. En mí opinión, como hipótesis puede ser, pero creo más en un "fifty/fifty", es decir que muchas manos privadas están acumulando Oro en China, al igual que en la mayor parte de Oriente y ahora recuerdo el comentario reciente del conforero JohnGalt...

- Is China hiding its central bank gold in its commercial banks? - Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Feb 2015)

El problema es que el USD está en máximos de 10 años.
En cuanto salte la alarma de que el USD fuerte puede hacer entrar a USA en recesión, verán ustedes a donde va a parar el oro. Obviamente el momento no lo sé, pero es muy probable que sea este año. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Yo sigo apuntando al 2016... Ese año debe darnos bastantes "pistas" y, por supuesto, el 2015 va a resultar sumamente interesante.


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2015)

del hilo de spielzeug....

Mises Daily | Mises Institute


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Interesante...

ALGUNOS PELIGROS DEL INTERNET DE LAS COSAS QUE TODOS DEBERÃAMOS CONOCER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1223,90...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (17 Feb 2015)

La información que nos llega de Grecia a traves de los medios oficiales es el paradigma de la gran mentira en la que nos tienen metidos, recapitulemos:

Plantemiento de las televisiones oficiales :
- Grecia pide un credito puente para pagar los vencimientos de los próximos meses y tener tiempo de renegociar las condiciones del rescate.
- La UE le responde a Grecia que, o pide la prorroga del rescate, o se sale del Euro y que se atenga a las consecuencias.

Lo que no se dice es que Grecia tiene una oferta sobre la mesa para ese mismo credito puente, pero hecha por Rusia y/o China.
Con ese credito Rusia se ganaría nada menos que el "derecho de veto" en la UE de todas las propuestas que necesiten unaminidad a traves del voto griego. Entre ellas las sanciones a la propia Rusia.

Obviamente, eso es algo que la UE no se puede permitir, como tampoco se puede permitir que Grecia diga que no va a pagar. La UE ya sabe que Grecia no va a pagar, pero lo peligroso es que se diga en voz alta, porque eso obligaria a los bancos acreedores a incluirlo en sus balances, provisionar las perdidas, etc. Eso en un sistema Ponzi, de prestamos cruzados de todos con todos puede ser una autentica debacle.

Que pasará al final? Pues que despues de representar este teatro de negociaciones hasta el penúltimo día, sacarán un acuerdo de reestructuración de los pagos pero sin quita, dejando el asunto en algo así como un prestamo a 100 años al 0,1%, y periodo de carencia de 50 años. Es decir que sabemos que no lo van a pagar pero no podemos admitir que no lo van a pagar porque el marron para los bancos acreedores no es no cobrar, el marron es tener que provisionar las perdidas.

Resumiendo, tened claro que el fin del mundo no será este més, será más de lo de siempre, ganar tiempo con otra patada para adelante y el marron que se lo coma el que venga detras.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2015)

Y digo yo, es que Grecia no puede simplemente regresar a su moneda y dejarla fluctuar como sucedió antes de su adhesión a la UE.

Es como si tuviera que ser salvada por un segundo país, ya sea la propia UE o Rusia/China o Gotham city + Batman...

Que es mejor prolongar la agonía varias generaciones esclavizando los rendimientos actuales y futuros del país por pretender pertenecer a una élite absurda, o negarse a pagar una deuda que seguramente en gran parte los griegos de a pie no tienen culpa ni conocimiento. 

Entiendo que quizá debiera regresar en un primer momento a un punto precario, duro y complicado, sobre todo en sus relaciones internacionales, y por supuesto en sus importaciones, sobre todo energéticas.

Pero es que esto parece la mafia señores...o estás conmigo o estas contra mi...o repartes lo que tienes conmigo o te quedas sin nada...

De que nos vale una unión monetaria si cuando uno de los miembros tiene apuros miramos para otro lado y le reprochamos haber hecho mal las cosas...

Pienso que es como expulsar a un miembro de la familia por ser pobre diciéndole que no puede comer a la mesa del resto hasta que tenga pasta para pagarse su plato.

Me parece una gran pantomima y no pretendo hacer demagogia, entiendo que nadie quiere perder, sobre todo pensando que se hacen las cosas bien, y pagando los platos rotos de quién las ha hecho mal. Con todo esto queda demostrado que la UE no sirve más que para dar exclusividad a los miembros que por sus circunstancias no necesitan realmente pertenecer a una UE.


Buen día...id preparando € poco a poco...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, sigo pensando que tanto la UE como Grecia acabarán llegando a algún tipo de acuerdo, pero para "lavar la cara" ante el mundo económico-financiero, de manera que es previsible que siga la "patada adelante" hasta lo inimaginable y mientras las "circunstancias" lo permitan, vamos hasta que NO HAYA MÁS TIEMPO...

La realidad es que Grecia, al igual que España y la mayor parte del mundo, no puede pagar su monstruosa deuda y van a ser necesarias "quitas" y demás "apaños" financieros. Para asumir sus "compromisos", Grecia tendría que crecer a tasas superiores a las de China y eso es algo totalmente "etéreo"...

Yo comparto la opinión de un economista estadounidense, Barry Eichengreen, quien dijo recientemente que la salida de Grecia de la UE sería un "Lehman Brothers al cuadrado"... así que no les quedan muchas "opciones".

Y dejo un buen artículo de Jim Rickards y sigo pensando que al USD aún le queda "cuerda", aunque su valor REAL continuará erosionándose a mayor velocidad y eso será, independientemente, de lo que nos cuenten desde los medios "oficiales" económico-financieros...

- ¿Cuándo dejará el dólar de ser la moneda de reserva mundial?

# paketazo: Si comentas lo de "preparar" Euros para entrar en el Oro, pues yo no pienso entrar hasta que no se vean los anteriores mínimos o perciba más "claridad". Y si no se llegan a ver esos precios -cosa que dudo-, tampoco pasa nada y es que ando bien servido. Para aquellos que vayan "cortos" de material pueden resultar interesantes niveles cercanos a los $1200...

Saludos.


----------



## Blink (17 Feb 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> La información que nos llega de Grecia a traves de los medios oficiales es el paradigma de la gran mentira en la que nos tienen metidos, recapitulemos:
> 
> Plantemiento de las televisiones oficiales :
> - Grecia pide un credito puente para pagar los vencimientos de los próximos meses y tener tiempo de renegociar las condiciones del rescate.
> ...



Pues eso coincide más o menos con mi teoría sobre el surgimiento de los partidos políticos "alternativos" en Grecia y España: 

Las élites saben perfectamente que la deuda es IMPAGABLE, y por ello necesitan que sea el deudor el que se plante y lo reconozca, porque si es el acreedor el que lo reconoce, su posición negociadora cambia radicalmente. 

Una política como ésta no es "políticamente rentable" para las derechas-izquierdas moderadas que nos llevan "vendiendo" como alternativas como poco durante los últimos 70 años. Y eso sin contar con que podrían "quemarse" cara a próximas elecciones. 

Mi teoría es que ambos partidos han sido "creados" (pónganse todas las comillas que se quieran a esto) para llevar a cabo un labor, que es marcarse el "simpa" de pega que supondría alargar vencimientos a 100 años. Una vez que eso pase, y la posterior esclavización de la población para el siguiente siglo, posiblemente las cosas vuelvan al cauce "predeterminado" de los psicópatas que nos manejan y nos vuelvan a "vender" las virtudes de las izquierdas-derechas y destruyan tan rápidamente como fueron creados a dichas "alternativas". 

Es un poco (bastante) estrambótico, pero a mi me encaja bastante bien con el devenir de los acontecimientos ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, Blink: He leído bastantes artículos que se asemejan a lo que tú comentas, pero -respetando tu opinión- creo que esas formaciones "alternativas" son fruto del hartazgo de la gente... sino no se las votaría. Y ese "fenómeno" no es exclusivo de Grecia y España, ya que en Europa hay algunas con larga "tradición" y que están subiendo como la espuma... por ejemplo el FN de Le Pen, en Francia.

Que luego estas nuevas formaciones no cumplan con los objetivos que se han marcado ya es "harina de otro costal"... No creo que al Sistema le interesen estos elementos "perturbadores", a fin de cuentas a la hora de manipular las "élites" siempre han encontrado su momento y aquí no tiene porqué ser diferente. Ya sabemos quiénes auspiciaron la entrada al poder de Lenin, pero el "desenlace final" no creo que fuera el que las "élites" habían diseñado y tuvieron que esperar décadas para volver a interferir y, nuevamente, allí encuentran nuevas dificultades con Putin...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Feb 2015)

Os dejo este interesante articulo que repasa (someramente) la evolucion del oro a lo largo de los anyos, y el articulista deja sus opiniones (algunas no compartidas pero que no dejan indiferente)

Misconceptions About Gold | Seeking Alpha

Teneis que suscribiros (free) para leer el articulo.

(Creo que no lo habia dejado antes, estoy en movil app y cuesta un monton navegar aqui)

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (17 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: Si comentas lo de "preparar" Euros para entrar en el Oro, pues yo no pienso entrar hasta que no se vean los anteriores mínimos o perciba más "claridad". Y si no se llegan a ver esos precios -cosa que dudo-, tampoco pasa nada y es que ando bien servido. Para aquellos que vayan "cortos" de material pueden resultar interesantes niveles cercanos a los $1200...
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Esta semana no es la de comprar.
A finales de la semana que viene, entre que habra el "acuerdo amistoso" con Grecia y las manipulaciones típicas de los vencimientos de futuros, seguramente se verán precios mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, oinoko: Pasado mañana, es decir el próximo día 19 comienza el Año 4713, según el Calendario chino, y que se corresponde con el Año de la Cabra. Es decir, que deberíamos haber visto un "repunte" en el precio del Oro, ya que nos encontramos a punto de finalizar una semana en la que suelen haber compras masivas por parte de la ciudadanía china... Las compras SI que se están efectuando, de acuerdo a los datos que he consultado, pero ello no se ha visto reflejado en la cotización del Oro y, además, coincidiendo con una de las etapas más "críticas" en las negociaciones entre Grecia y la UE. Por tanto, yo me esperaré a ver mejores precios y esos -para mí- son los anteriores mínimos y tampoco andamos tan "lejos" de ellos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 15:02 ----------

Demasiado "categórico"...

- Representante kuwaitÃ* en la OPEP: "El precio del crudo no subirÃ¡ a 100 dÃ³lares en los prÃ³ximos aÃ±os" - RT

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 15:29 ----------

¡Joder! pues no sabía que iba tan "adelantado" en mis previsiones. Acabo de mirar las cotizaciones y el Oro a $1210,30 y la Plata a $16,325... Menuda "hostia" que le están metiendo a los MPs...


----------



## Xpiro (17 Feb 2015)

_...es decir el próximo día 19 comienza el Año 4713, según el Calendario chino, y que se corresponde con el Año de la Cabra.

¡Joder! pues no sabía que iba tan "adelantado" en mis previsiones. Acabo de mirar las cotizaciones y el Oro a $1210,30 y la Plata a $16,325... Menuda "hostia" que le están metiendo a los MPs..._

Pues sí Fernando, la cabra tira pal monte y la platita al abismo. Al final nos van a dar igels a cambio de tapas de yogurt ::
Va a ser cuestión de ir con el capazo a cargar 

Forget The News- Silver Headed to $12 , Gold to $1,000? | SilverDoctors.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Feb 2015)

huuuuummm...unas Arcas....:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2015)

No me mal interpretéis, no recomiendo a nadie entrar en metal a saco. Los que quieran cubrirse el precio de los 1200$ Oz me parece interesante a corto plazo, incluso a medio plazo.

Recordad que suelo recomendar comprar espaciadas temporalmente (2 meses, 6 meses, 1 año...)

Nunca compraremos en mínimo ni venderemos en máximos, eso es absurdo, pero si nos acercamos con un margen de un -+20% a esos extremos seremos la "ostia" de buenos.

Yo no digo que el oro no vaya a caer más, técnicamente, sigue siendo bajista pese a quién le pese. Pero a nivel cobertura me parece precio interesante.

Por otra parte, habláis de que si lo de Grecia se arregla, se comprará más barato...también decían que si la votación suiza salía en contra de aumentar las reservas en oro el precio caería a plomo, y ya visteis lo que sucedió, pequeña caída inicial para saltar stops, y subida hasta los 1305$ en unas semanas.

No pretendáis ser mas listos que los sistemas algorítmicos automáticos, sobre todo a corto plazo. Lo que hayáis planeado ya está descontado, así que simplemente comprad lo mas barato que podáis poco a poco...os lo dice un amante del análisis técnico que podría advertir un suelo de largo plazo en la zona de 780$/Oz, y que sin embargo compra sin esperar ver ese punto...que si se ve...mejor que mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, en la Plata hasta podemos ser más "generosos", básicamente porque aparenta ser "perversamente" más barata y, por tanto más asequible, aunque en lo personal sigo otorgándole un gran potencial de revalorización... pero en el Oro yo no suelo ser tan "espléndido" y me miro mucho más el "precio". Quizás, por eso mismo, a pesar de ser "platero", me vaya mejor en el Oro.

No suelo hacer caso del AT, bueno tú ya lo sabes, aunque suelo mirarlo y más por "defecto" al haberme dedicado a los "mercados", así que a la hora de comprar no es lo que más me condiciona, al contrario ya que suelo basarme más en mis propios análisis. Ya llevamos un par de años asistiendo a un rango lateral/bajista, que se está "estrechando" cada vez más, pero cuando veo caídas en los MPs como las de hoy, y contra "viento y marea", es que tengo que seguir haciendo caso a mis "percepciones" y éstas se volvieron bajistas cuando el Oro cayó hasta los $1235... Han "mareado la perdiz" en torno a esos precios y hace escasos momentos a poco más de $1204...

Yo no creo que en la cotización de los MPs influyan las famosas "maquinitas" de alta frecuencia y creo más en la manipulación en la línea del artículo aportado por Xpiro. No sé porqué, pero cada vez tengo más claro que se verán los últimos mínimos e incluso que éstos puedan llegar a ceder muy probablemente... Y tampoco me preocupa el "timing", ya que éste se suele acertar más por casualidad que por otra razón, pero SI que me gusta "optimizar" las entradas, puesto que no tengo ningún plazo definido, así que tampoco tengo en mente "materializar" a no ser que se dieran unos precios o unas determinadas "circunstancias" que me obligarán a ello. No es menos cierto que me puedo permitir esa "licencia", ya que llevo muchos años en el "producto" y creo "entenderlo" o eso dice mi bolsillo...

Lo de la Plata me está llamando más la atención, y ya va camino de dejarse $2 en pocos días y eso es mucha "pasta". Otra que podría visitar anteriores mínimos...

Eso SI -insisto en ello- los que vayan "cortos" en MPs, y les interesen, están teniendo precios muy atractivos, pero sabiendo también que no estamos hablando de Ahorro/Inversión, aunque puedan llegar a tener esas "propiedades" -de hecho, las tienen...-.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (17 Feb 2015)

La plata cae hoy un 5.5% y el oro un 2%. ¿Algún fundamental que explique ese batacazo, sobre todo en la plata?. No. Conclusión... es un mercado manipulado. Se está manipulando el precio de la plata y el del oro mediante ventas en corto descubiertas. Se está presionando su precio a la baja. ¿Cómo me puedo beneficiar?. Comprando ahora plata y oro físicos y esperar a que se descubra el verdadero precio de las mismas. Este razonamiento es el que haría cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente. ¿Tenemos aseguradas las ganancias?. No, no hay ganancia segura.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Acabo de leer una noticia de indudable interés y que os enlazo. Si esto está sucediendo en esa área geográfica, no hace falta ser excesivamente pesimista para ver que la Crisis se está "revitalizando" de nuevo y que no tardaremos en verla por aquí...

- LNG Tankers Lie Unused Around Singapore as Gas Downturn Turns to Crisis - gCaptain Maritime & Offshore News

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 18:45 ----------

Bueno, ya empezamos a saber qué es lo que ha pasado hoy con la Plata y tampoco nos sorprende: más de lo mismo, es decir lo de SIEMPRE... la clásica manipulación y mostrada con total desvergüenza.

# paketazo: Fijate en la hora y sobre todo el VOLUMEN... Esto ha sido CONCERTADO por quienes pueden operar así y aquí las "maquinitas" poco han tenido que ver.

No sé como aparecerá el titular del enlace, pero podría inducir a error y os recomiendo que entréis igualmente. Trata también sobre la "jugarreta" efectuada hoy en el Petróleo... Así matáis dos pájaros de un tiro...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-17/crude-sliding-wti-back-below-52

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2015)

Si lo que dice este "flipado" se cumple:

El]El petróleo puede caer a los 10 dólares barril petróleo puede caer a los 10 dólares barril

¿cómo podría afectar a nuestros metales y esa relación histórica oro/petróleo de la que tanto hemos hablado aquí?

Que conste que yo no lo veo, pero por increíble quizá sea aceptable.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Si se vieran esos precios en el Petróleo, la pregunta es ¿qué habría sucedido en el mundo? Te aseguro que NADA sería tal y como lo conocemos. Y no creo que esto afectará a nuestros MPs, especialmente al Oro, ya que podría "ajustar" su precio a ese ratio y seguir manteniendo su valor y poder adquisitivo en el tiempo. La más importante cualidad del Oro es que mantiene una incuestionable "adaptabilidad" a cualquier momento y situación... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Feb 2015)

Wednesday Report…Watching the Precious Metals Channels | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

En momentos como este, os vuelvo a poner el artículo de los que considero de los mejores analistas técnicos que conozco. 
Resumen: muy bajista. El tema es... la música está sonando... cuando se pare (analogía a tocar suelo, quien sabe el suelo dónde está: 1100, 1000, 800?) tendrás todo el metal que querías tener? 
El tema es que creo que puede darse la coincidencia de que veamos el suelo del metal con la quiebra del comex y la lbma, y el reset financiero que se pregona. Más o menos. No creo que se de una fecha y hora exacta. ¿No?

Por otra parte, en ese mismo artículo, me he dado cuenta que siempre se fija mucho en el índice minero HUI, y que por aquí no le prestamos atención. Unai lo tiene puesto en su blog. Prestadle atención:







Precio objetivo: 106. Ahora mismo está en 186. 

También aparece algo del petróleo, aparentemente alcista a corto plazo, hasta 60 dólares aproximadamente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Feb 2015)

Cuando los tipos son bajos respecto a la inflación el oro sube.
Cuando los tipos son altos respecto a la inflación el oro baja.
Hay una perspectiva de subida de tipos de la Fed y eso es bajista para el oro si es que la inflación no acompaña esta medida. ienso:


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Feb 2015)

Sin novedad hamijos.

Los mps son un seguro, quien busque otra cosa aqui no la va a encontrar.

Miles de veces se ha dicho ya.


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2015)

el diagnostico es el mismo , tenemos cáncer,:,, si , vale , se ha pasado la enfermera y nos ha tomado la temperatura y la presión , y son muy buenas las dos , pero el diagnostico es el mismo.
no se si saldré de esta , pero estoy con la tranquilidad de haber contratado un seguro medico bueno. Y si , celebrare que no tengo fiebre y que la presión sanguínea es buena , pero mañana a seguir luchando , que esto es una carrera de fondo,,,,, saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Feb 2015)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Sin novedad hamijos.
> 
> Los mps son un seguro, quien busque otra cosa aqui no la va a encontrar.
> 
> Miles de veces se ha dicho ya.



Es más si uno tiene el 50% del patrimonio en USD y el otro 50% en mps, lo que haga el precio del oro respecto al USD le debe dar igual. Así estás asegurado y no tienes que seguir el precio del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Bueno, yo huyo del USD como de la "peste"... No creo que sea una divisa compatible para un "metalero" y menos ahora con la fuerte apreciación que ha tenido... a pesar de carecer unos "fundamentales" que expliquen la misma. A nivel "papel" sigo prefiriendo con las lógicas reservas al CHF y la NOK.

Y ya hemos debatido muchas veces sobre Inflación, Estanflación, etc. Todos esos escenarios ya se están produciendo AL MISMO TIEMPO en casi todo el mundo y su influencia va en función de las clases socio-económicas a que se pertenezca. Un ejemplo hiperinflacionario, en nuestro país, lo tienes en aquella familia que subsiste 
con 426 Euros mensuales y el escenario inflacionario lo tienes en aquel profesional que sigue cobrando el mismo salario que hace siete años...

# paketazo: He mirado por encima la última vez que se vio el Petróleo a $10 y fue en 1999. El Oro no lo he mirado, pero debía andar aproximadamente por los $300...

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (17 Feb 2015)

Pregunta: 

* ¿ A *

SIGUE EL MISTERIO: MUEREN 3 BANQUEROS EN UN EXTRAÃ‘O ACCIDENTE FERROVIARIO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

*+ B *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/622312-financial-times-aconseja-a-tsipras-que-se-mantenga-firme-bruselas.html

*= C*






*?......*


----------



## karlilatúnya (17 Feb 2015)

Tranquilos,que los Rusos conseguirán subir los M.P. de golpe...
https://elmicrolector.wordpress.com...as-aerotransportadas-de-volgogrado-en-alerta/


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Si lo que dice este "flipado" se cumple:
> 
> El]El petróleo puede caer a los 10 dólares barril petróleo puede caer a los 10 dólares barril
> 
> ...



¿ el petróleo regalao ?...ni de coña...:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Bueno, yo huyo del USD como de la "peste"... No creo que sea una divisa compatible para un "metalero" y menos ahora con la fuerte apreciación que ha tenido... a pesar de carecer unos "fundamentales" que expliquen la misma. A nivel "papel" sigo prefiriendo con las lógicas reservas al CHF y la NOK.
> 
> Y ya hemos debatido muchas veces sobre Inflación, Estanflación, etc. Todos esos escenarios ya se están produciendo AL MISMO TIEMPO en casi todo el mundo y su influencia va en función de las clases socio-económicas a que se pertenezca. Un ejemplo hiperinflacionario, en nuestro país, lo tienes en aquella familia que subsiste
> con 426 Euros mensuales y el escenario inflacionario lo tienes en aquel profesional que sigue cobrando el mismo salario que hace siete años...
> ...



Bueno, los Nok van muy ligados al petroleo así que creo que tienen potencial, donde no veo tanto potencial es en el CHF, el anclaje al 1.20 con el Euro le ha costado tener al SNB muchos euros que valdrán menos.





Por otro lado el oro respecto a masa monetaria mundial está en mínimos históricos, así que cuanto más baje más potencial va a tener.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Feb 2015)

El CHF como el oro/plata es un refugio...a mi modesto entender...ojo que de economía, estoy verdísimo...es una opinión personal e intransferible...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Yo tengo el CHF y la NOK como divisas "refugio" y no por el potencial que pudieran tener y aún así no veas lo bien que me va con ellas... Claro, que hay que fijarse en el momento adecuado y ahora mismo estoy buscando alguna otra divisa interesante, pero sin prisas ya que hay que esperar a que el USD alcance un mayor nivel y ver cómo evoluciona la Economía mundial. Quizás, en esta ocasión, opte por alguna divisa "exótica", pero con "fundamentos" detrás y es que para cuando quiera "aire" ya tengo los Euros...

He leído una noticia procedente de China y que tiene un gran interés geopolítico, ya que en la misma se acusa a los EE.UU. de liderar el Terrorismo. Y "choca" precisamente porque en este tema China deja de lado su clásica ambigüedad...

- Commentary: Uncle Sam: anti-terror leader or terrorist breeder? - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Y os dejo un artículo que también me ha gustado...

- Economía para pobres » ¿Saben pescar los andaluces y los griegos?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Feb 2015)

Dev-em dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> * ¿ A *
> 
> ...



Puedes explicar un poco ese razonamiento? Conozco algo de asimov pero no he leído aún nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Creo que la respuesta la tienes en el argumento de esa obra de Asimov...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 22:50 ----------

Muy bueno...

- ASÃ MANIPULAN A LA POBLACIÃ“N DE EEUU PARA QUE ODIE A RUSIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Feb 2015)

Si Grecia sale del euro a cuanto se pondría la onza?
2000 según esta gráfica.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Feb 2015)

Ratio Analysis & the Other Side of 2015.75 | Armstrong Economics

Setting the Stage for the One World Currency | Armstrong Economics

Cada vez me resulta más divertido o interesante leer a este tipo. "The forecaster" se hace llamar.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 23:38 ----------

Forget Hacking - CIA Accuses Russia Of "Manipulating The World's Weather" | Zero Hedge

WTF yo creía que los únicos que podían hacer esto eran los americanos con el HAARP


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

NO, Ladrillófilo, esto del "armamento" para el cambio climático es más viejo de lo que la gente sospecha. Sabéis que existe un Tratado titulado "Convención sobre la prohibición del uso militar o cualquier otro uso hostil de las técnicas de modificación ambiental aprobados por la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas el 10 de Diciembre de 1976". 

Bien, cuando se realiza ese tratado es porque ya se da por existente esa Tecnología y, por la fecha, podemos deducir que sus poseedores eran los EE.UU. y la extinta Unión Soviética, es decir la Rusia de hoy...

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (18 Feb 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Puedes explicar un poco ese razonamiento? Conozco algo de asimov pero no he leído aún nada.



Hola a todos, no veo la relacion con el accidente de tren, sea aparente o forzado...

En relacion al FT y Grecia decir que Zerohedge identificaba a un banquero parisino de la oficina de Lazard como el asesor de Grecia en materias de deuda y argumentaba que no habian conflicta de interes ya que Lazard no actua en mercados de deuda...

Bueno! No se de donde se saca eso Tyler Durden porque Lazard tiene una preferencia especial por la deuda en situacion de distress... tienen sus fondos dispuestos a comprar lo que consideran con potencial de apreciacion... los margenes de ganancia son tan amplios que una apuesta bien hecha te cubre perdidas en 20 que han resultado un desastre.

Es un mercado totalmente desregulado y controlado por los insiders... las oportunidades son pocas y se dan de vez en cuando...pero con perseverancia se puede sacar mucho....

El grupo Pearson propietario del FT, The Economist, Guinness y otros muchos intereses tiene su participacion en Lazard.

Pienso que Lazard se posiciona para tomar las riendas del proceso de restructuracion de la deuda Griega, y lo que hacen ahora es crear la espantada en los mercados con rumores de colapso etc... para comprar deuda a centimos de Euro...toda la que puedan y mas....

Me gustaria saber donde esta Kyle Bass y Hugh Hendrix en este trade.... estan muy callados y tal vez sea el gran trade que Bass anunciaba desde su rancho a su amigo Raoul...pero no daba detalles...

Con esto en mente se pueden explicar muchas cosas que han estado pasando recientemente...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante lo que nos comentas sukumvir y en tu línea...

Y dejo un artículo que explica el porqué de la popularidad de Putin en Rusia...

- Los índices de la economía rusa que no interesan a los neoliberales occidentales

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (18 Feb 2015)

Flipo con nuestros vecinos portugueses, 100 T más que nosotros!! y con el 75% del porcentaje de sus reservas en joro :8:


*A Look at Official Gold Reserves.*

Every now and then, it is useful to get a refresher on where official gold reserves are held. 

The following maps the top 100 holders of official gold reserves. 

Interestingly, the map shows the U.S. on top, with some European and Asian countries not far behind. 







The map, of course, leaves out a number of relevant details. 

In the next two tables are the top 25 official gold reserves holders when measured by actual tonnage or percentage of total foreign reserves held in gold.

As mentioned, the country with the largest official reserve holding is the United States at 8,214 tonnes.

In second are the Germans at 3,384.

The remaining members of the top 5 are the International Monetary Fund at 2,814, Italy at 2,452, and France at 2,435. 

The bottom portion of the top 10 includes Russia (1,208), China (1,054), Switzerland (1,040), Japan (765), and the Netherlands (613).

Switching to countries holding a large percentage of their official reserves in gold (as opposed to tonnage), Portugal comes out on top at 75%.

Following Portugal is the United States at 73%, Greece at 70%, Venezuela (69%), Germany (68%), Italy (67%), France (66%), Netherlands (55%), Austria (43%), and Belgium (35%).








Is there a relationship between size of holding and percentage of total holding?

With the actual figures as the background, would you guess that there is a relationship between the two tables?

Here is the correlation.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, there is a correlation, indicating that countries that put large amount of their foreign reserves in gold are not just the large countries. 

Interesting:







*Conclusion:*
Overall, official foreign reserves denominated in gold continue to be strong.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2015)

Sería interesante conocer el oro per cápita de cada país. Por que al final poseer reservas está bien, pero si has de convertirlas en liquidez o pasarlas a un patrón monetario más rígido, la clave es oro/población.

China por ejemplo puede tener mucho oro, pero si lo ha de dividir entre toda su población, seguro que podría estar de las últimas en este ranking. Otros países como Alemania o Suiza pienso que poseen más oro per cápita.

Es como PIB per cápita para conocer la riqueza de un país, y no el PIB total de todo el país, como ejemplo Qatar dobla a Estados Unidos en PIB per cápita, y eso estaría bien poder trasladarlo al oro/plata. 

Pero entiendo que es difícil por no decir imposible.

Nadie revelará el oro privado, así que solo nos quedan las reservas estatales declaradas para hacer un calculo aproximado poco relevante.

Ese 1200$ Oz aguanta...¿por cuanto tiempo?

Buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Lo que planteas sobre el Oro per cápita es algo totalmente imposible y, precisamente, una de las cualidades del metal dorado es su digamos "privacidad"... Sigo pensando que en Oriente es donde debe darse un ratio mayor dada la tradición cultural e histórica que existe allí alrededor del Oro. Y en Occidente, quizás sean Alemania, Suiza, UK, Holanda, etc. los países que sean los más "aplicados" de la clase...

Y dejo dos interesantes enlaces...

- Rebelion. Danzad, danzad, malditos

- El gran juego de Moscú en Medio Oriente | Notas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

- Las cinco razones por las que Grecia puede abandonar la zona euro este aÃ±o - RT


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

¿ como es que el € no ha bajado de los 1,11 con la que esta cayendo ?...encima se revaloriza contra otras monedas...ienso:


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Ese 1200$ Oz aguanta...¿por cuanto tiempo?



Ahora cae en vertical... a ver qué pasa :|


----------



## oinoko (18 Feb 2015)

Warren Buffett da marcha atrás en su apuesta por las petroleras.

La desinversión de la sociedad de Warren Buffett se ha traducido en ventas de 41 millones de acciones de Exxon, valoradas en unos 4.000 millones de dólares.

Por contra Warren Buffett ha aprovechado los últimos meses para entrar en el capital de Deere & Co. Su participación en el fabricante de maquinaria agrícola está valorada en unos 1.500 millones de dólares.

Este se está preparando una finquita....


Warren Buffett da marcha atrás en su apuesta por las petroleras - Expansión.com


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2015)

Gold expectations around FOMC minutes - FXStreet


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2015)

Por experiencia os recomiendo no hacerle "puto" caso al oráculo de Omaha .

Cuando canta una posición, ya sea entrada o salida es que la ha realizado hace ya semanas, y a día de hoy es posible que esté haciendo justo lo contrario de lo que dice.

Me vendrá siempre a la memoria el S&P en la cota de 800 puntos en el 2009, y sale el viejete en toda la prensa económica diciendo que la bolsa ha entrado en una espiral bajista o pozo sin fondo que no recomendaba posicionarse hasta que se aclarase la cosa y podrían pasar años...

Luego nos enteramos a toro pasado con el S&P sobre 1200 Ptos que había cargado.

Sabe más el demonio por viejo...

En cuanto al oro, me mantengo expectante, tengo compras pendientes, pero ya con menos prisa que hace unos meses...ya estoy a media posición, así que veremos estas semanas para dónde se define. Además las bolsas USA en máximos, lo de Grecia que ahora parece que sí...y de Ucrania se habla menos que de Andrew Carlssin...

Así que parece que podremos tener mucha suerte en las próximas semanas, crucemos los dedos.

Buena tarde caballeros y dama.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: Hombre, la caída experimentada hasta ahora por el Euro es bastante seria y antes de continuar con la misma, que es muy probable, pues primero deberá batir los mínimos anteriores en torno a los 1,1169 y eso puede llevar el tiempo que "estimen" conveniente. En cualquier caso, te diré que el USD podrá estar muy fuerte y que el empleo crece -o eso "dicen"...- en los EE.UU., pero los datos macroeconómicos que vamos conociendo van en la "dirección contraria"... ¡Qué "raro"! ¿No?

# Chúpate Esa: Podrán haberme dicho "agorero" y más cosas, pero demasiados años en los "mercados" dejan bastante "marcas" y la caída en el Oro estaba bastante clara... Y sigo creyendo que se verán los últimos mínimos y, posiblemente, lo lleven más abajo. Sí, yo estoy "esperando"... pero al precio que me convenga y ya lo he dicho: No tengo ninguna "prisa"...

# oinoko: Al leer tu comentario, he ido a ver qué estaba haciendo Exxon y la caída no era relevante para la venta efectuada y sobre todo por quién la hacia. Eso sí, su aspecto técnico parece bastante comprometido. Donde SI estaba haciendo "efecto" es en el Petróleo y que caía por encima del 3%. Bueno, primero los Rockefeller y ahora este "pájaro" de Warren Buffett, por tanto está claro que esperan bajos precios del Petróleo durante bastante tiempo y lo que ello "significa"...

No sé porqué, vamos a llamarlo "percepciones", pero creo que acabando el verano (¿mediados de Septiembre?) podrían darse precios bastante elevados en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro, así que tendremos unos meses por delante para ir "aprovisionando", pero -insisto- sin prisas y a esperar a ver dónde lo llevan...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2015)

Actas de la Fed vistas y el oro remontando al USD.
Obviamente como ya decía yo, la Fed con el USD en máximos no se va a precipitar en subir tipos. ienso:
Todas estas bajadas no eran más que humo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, bankiero: La publicación de las Actas de la FED ha repercutido por igual en el Oro, como en el Euro o el Bund... Y ten en cuenta que el volumen visto ayer no fue "humo"... Sigo creyendo que acabaremos visitando los anteriores mínimos, a no se que se produzca un hecho lo suficientemente RELEVANTE...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2015)

Gold Rebounds as Some Fed Officials Argue Rates Should Stay Low - Bloomberg Business

---------- Post added 18-feb-2015 at 22:07 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: La publicación de las Actas de la FED ha repercutido por igual en el Oro, como en el Euro o el Bund... Y ten en cuenta que el volumen visto ayer no fue "humo"... Sigo creyendo que acabaremos visitando los anteriores mínimos, a no se que se produzca un hecho lo suficientemente RELEVANTE...
> 
> Saludos.



El dinero corre al USD porque los inversores piensan que allí tendrán refugio y además les pagarán interes por ello. Estan totalmente equivocados, ningún banco central quiere una divisa fuerte, la Fed tampoco. 

Para mí esto es como el juego de a ver quien se queda sin silla cuando pare la música. Yo doy por hecho que la música parará, no sabemos que día, pero es inevitable. Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Gold Rebounds as Some Fed Officials Argue Rates Should Stay Low - Bloomberg Business
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-feb-2015 at 22:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Si puede ser...pero mira el CHF...ienso: al final, al paso que va, volverá al inicio del 1,20 de Enero...tantas alforjas pa este viaje...:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Ya comenté en su momento que el BNS tenía planteada una banda para el CHF comprendida entre el 1,05 y el 1,10... Por tanto, seguirá interviniendo mientras le sea posible o vete a saber las "componendas" que puedan haber... Te aseguro que están habiendo fuertes oscilaciones en las divisas y, seguramente, serán algo "normal" a lo largo del año. De todas formas, ten en cuenta que el CHF sigue siendo una de las divisas "refugio" preferidas, así que tampoco es "extraño" que siga teniendo una fuerte demanda. Por cierto, fijate en uno de los enlaces que coloco a continuación y es que el Yuan tampoco es ajeno a lo que te comentaba.

- China's One Trillion Reasons to Prevent Yuan Tumbling - Yahoo Finance

- Sheep To The Slaughter | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

Hace mucho que tengo de esos...no me inmute cuando le afecto el palo del 2011, como tampoco lo del pasado Enero....lo tengo hay, como los MP...no los necesito...de momento...totalmente de acuerdo Fernando...refugio....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2015)

Page not found - Money and Markets - Financial Advice | Financial Investment Newsletter
Según este analista al oro todavía le queda bajada. ienso:
Análisis alcistas veo muchos por eso creo que me concentraré en los bajistas.


----------



## meliflua (19 Feb 2015)

Buenos días.

Como estoy suscrito a este señor, esto es lo que me he encontrado esta mañana en mi correo, y creo que es interesante compartirlo.

San Diego, California

It’s not very often that you hear a senior government official refer to their economic situation using the word ‘crisis’.

Yet with uncharacteristic bluntness of any government official anywhere, at least one senior Chinese government official is sounding the alarm bells.

And he would know.

Guan Tao oversees the foreign exchange of China’s $4 trillion stockpile of reserves, so he has an incredibly unique view of capital flows and currency movements in and out of the country.

Currency movements and capital flows are extremely interesting indicators.

They don’t necessarily tell you that there’s a problem. They tell you that people have figured out there’s a problem.

Look at Greece, for example.

The government is bankrupt, another default is looming, and the country is literally about to run out of money. It’s pretty obvious that there’s been a problem for a very long time.

But the central bank data in Greece now shows that roughly 8% of all customer deposits have vanished from the Greek banking system so far this year.

That’s an astonishing figure.

Again, a currency movement like this doesn’t tell you that there’s a problem. All the other data can tell us that.

The currency movements out of the banking system tell us that the people of Greece have figured it out... that they’ve lost confidence in the system.

This is extremely important… because the entire global financial system is only held together by a very thin layer of confidence.

Nearly every western government is bankrupt. Central banks are borderline insolvent. Banking systems are extremely illiquid.

Everything about this system is fundamentally weak. And the only reason that people aren’t panicking is because no one else is panicking.

Like a very thin piece of glass, the tiniest chip can turn into a crack… and ultimately shatter the confidence in this system. That’s exactly what happened in 2008.

Major currency movement and capital flows tell us that people are starting to panic.

It’s happening in Greece. And it’s happening in China.

Mr. Tao informed the audience that the capital flight from China in December alone amounted to $20 billion, and that was just from official channels. The true amount could be four times greater.

This is significant for a number of reasons:

a) It’s happening.

Tens of billions of dollars are fleeing China, which is arguably the largest economy in the world. This does not bode well at all for the global economy.

b) They’re admitting it.

Again, it’s ridiculously unusual for a senior government official, ESPECIALLY IN CHINA, to admit to an audience, “yeah, people are taking their money and getting the hell out of dodge.”

Moreover, Tao even told his audience that China’s financial conditions “looks more and more like the Asian financial crisis” of the 1990s, and that we can “sense the atmosphere of the Asian financial crisis is getting closer and closer to us.”

(Our Chief Investment Strategist said the exact same thing last year.)

Such brutal honesty is certainly welcome. But it’s akin to career suicide.

c) If people are taking their money out of China, with all of its growth and savings, what does that say about other bankrupt nations?

Europe is a complete basket case and will likely go from bad (Greece) to worse (Italy).

Japan is a terminal failure, currently spending over 25% of its tax revenue just to pay interest.

And, perhaps just due to process of elimination, everyone seems to be looking to the United States as the beacon of growth and stability right now.

I’m sorry but this just doesn’t compute.

The US Federal Reserve on a mark-to-market basis is borderline insolvent. The US Federal government actually IS insolvent (based on their own financial statements).

The US banking system is EXTREMELY illiquid and has once again loaded up on risky loan packages (more on this in another letter).

How exactly is this safe?

It’s not. In fact, it’s downright ugly. And not even less ugly than the others.

Bottom line, there are very few safe places out there. Each of the governments has royally screwed up, and at this point, they’re all interconnected.

Greece and Italy cannot fail without devastating much of Europe. Europe cannot suffer without causing problems in China. China cannot slow down without causing major problems in the rest of the world.

Everything is connected.

So it’s simply wishful (and foolish) thinking to simply presume that the US, with its $18 trillion debt level and nearly insolvent central bank, can somehow be ‘all good’ while other nations are hemorrhaging cash.

Be mindful of the risks in the system. Don’t hold everything in the illiquid banking systems of bankrupt countries.

These are important decisions: where you hold your savings matters. Seek out countries with low (or zero) debt that have well-capitalized, highly liquid banks.

And if you haven’t done so already, definitely consider trading in at least a portion of your paper currency for a real asset like gold and silver.


Until tomorrow, 

Simon Black 
Founder, SovereignMan.com

Basicamente lo que dice este señor, es lo que ya sabemos, y es que más o menos todos los países están quebrados, pero que todavía no hay "sangre en las masas", pero que esta llegará, mas pronto que tarde.

Nos dice que nos alejemos de los países con posibilidades de bancarrotas, Grecia, Italia, a España la pongo yo por que está igual. En definitiva, EUROPA, también nos dice que el dinero está volando de China, y que su ministro lo reconoce.

He aquí la pregunta del millón de dólares. Si uno tiene liquidez, y además ya tiene invertido en MPs, lo que ya tenía pensado. Que hacemos con el resto.

Sinceramente, llevo varíos días dándole vueltas a qué hacer con la liquidez en €, he mirado lal corona danesa, la corona noruega y la moneda sueca y no se si meter en la cesta también al franco suizo.

Qué opinais.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# meliflua: Si te vale mi opinión, ahora mismo sigue la evolución de las divisas que te puedan interesar, pero lo de entrar lo vas meditando. También las dos opciones que tienes sobre el particular: 1ª) lo tengo en "físico" y fuera del Sistema y 2ª) o lo dejo en el Sistema, pero en fondos de inversión monetarios y/o de renta fija a corto denominados en la divisa que elijas. ¿Inconvenientes? En la primera, las Comisiones que se aplican junto al tipo de cambio -siempre a la baja- y la segunda, pues válida mientras no haya quiebra total del Sistema. También podrías hacer un "mix" de ambas opciones, aunque poco a poco.

De las divisas que apuntas, yo descartaría totalmente la Corona Sueca (SEK) y que en otros tiempo tenía una gran consideración, pero ahora no es el caso... Donde parece que haya menos a perder y más a ganar es en la Corona Danesa (DKK) o eso circula en los "mentideros". Y de las tres divisas nórdicas que citas, yo me quedo con la Corona Noruega (NOK) y es la que tengo, aunque podrías seguirla para ajustar la entrada ya que su evolución va condicionada al precio del Petróleo. La última señal de compra que dimos aquí fue cuando tocó los 9... Ahora debe andar aproximadamente a -3% de ese precio.

Y el Franco Suizo (CHF) también se está poniendo en precio si llega a 1,09/1,10 y si es cierto que el BNS tiene un nuevo "anclaje" en la banda 1,05/1,10. Yo es que ya no me creo nada... También lo tengo y para mí sigue siendo una de las mejores opciones dentro de las divisas "refugio".

En cualquier caso, meliflua, ves estudiándolo con calma y puedes ir incorporando poco a poco, pero sin pausa. En fondos de inversión nórdicos, la gestora Nordea recuerdo que era una de las mejores, sino la mejor, aunque te hablo de hace años... En la web de Morningstar puedes ir buscando los distintos fondos monetarios y/ de renta fija a corto que te comentaba. Luego, será cuestión de buscar a quienes los comercialicen. ¡Ojo! a las comisiones y también a que la denominación de la divisa sea la elegida, porque existen fondos "réplica", pero en Euros...

Y dejo dos interesantes informaciones...

- Llegada del oro al Fibonacci 61,8%; su pérdida acarrearía caídas | Investing.com

- Encuentran un enorme tesoro de monedas de oro frente a la costa israelí Por Reuters

Je,je,je... Si ya no es sólo el valor monetario, sino que ese tesoro vale muchísimo más por el valor añadido que le da la componente numismatica... ¡"Sarracenos"!

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (19 Feb 2015)

Ultimamente sigo a este bloguero. Os dejo su último artículo

HAMLET. Act III. Scene one | Uncommon Sense


----------



## oinoko (19 Feb 2015)

Mis sucias y malpensadas neuronas me dicen que esta semana le han dado dos buenos viajes a la cotización ( el lunes a las 16:00 y el Miercoles a las 16:00) intentando romper el fuerte soporte de los 1200$/onza y preparando el mensaje de la FED de que no van a subir tipos en una temporada, y así con el soporte roto nadie pensaría en comprar gold cuando saliera la noticia de la no subida de tipos.

El soporte de 1198/1200 ha aguantado por los pelos pero ha aguantado, si no lo hubiera hecho los stop loss en cadena se hubieran llevado el precio bastante más abajo.

Y ahora que? A medio plazo tiene que subir por fuerza, pero a corto podrían intentar romper soporte otra vez.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2015)

La última tendencia alcista iniciada el 11/09/14, es tan perfecta que mete miedo.

Las medias móviles a una patada de volverse alcistas de largo plazo.

Por otra parte si perdiésemos la cota de 1195/1190$ en cierres el gráfico se complicaría.

El estocástico lento y el MACD anticipan la posibilidad de como poco un rebote algo más amplio que el iniciado hoy.

Visionado de foto

Veremos dónde lo quieren poner.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

El NOK poniéndose interesante...


https://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-nok.en.html


también me gusta el CAD y la AUD...:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo respecto al Oro ya he manifestado mí opinión, es decir que me plantearé una nueva entrada en los últimos mínimos y ya veremos... Aunque hay otra variable a vigilar y es la evolución del Euro. En fin, hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1216,80 y la Plata a $16,462... 

# El hombre dubitativo: La NOK será interesante si sigue cayendo y niveles por encima de 9 parecen muy buenos. Hay que seguir también la evolución del precio del Petróleo y es que éste tiene una fuerte correlación con la NOK. Yo la estoy siguiendo, aunque también estoy "explorando" otras opciones...

Y os dejo un par de informaciones interesantes...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La paz hipÃ³crita: todos se preparan para pelear

- Clientes del mercado de divisas manipulado piden un mercado

Saludos.


----------



## fff (19 Feb 2015)

A que ultimos minimos te refieres?


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> A que ultimos minimos te refieres?



Yo interpreto que se refiere a 1130$ Oz el 11/09/2014 inicio de la última tendencia alcista de corto plazo. Al menos así lo ha manifestado en el pasado.

Yo opino que si se pierden los 1190$ Oz en cierres se extenderá la bajada, pero no me aventuro de momento a pronosticar hasta dónde. 1150$ Oz podría darse perfectamente.

Lo que quieren acumular, pues 1200-1150-1130-1100-1080-1050

Buenas tardes


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

Esperando estoy cazo en mano...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Feb 2015)

59T


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> A que ultimos minimos te refieres?



SI, me refiero a ese entorno que indica paketazo. Yo tengo marcados los $1142,60, pero por AT puede estar por debajo y es que aún tampoco me lo he mirado. Ahí, SI que entraría y si se perdiesen, pues me esperaría al "precio objetivo" o "soñado" que me tengo "marcado": alrededor o un poco por debajo de los $1000... Otra cosa es si se verán.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2015)

Buenas, por si alguien dudaba del valor del oro como dinero, nadie negará que después de 1000 años sigue teniendo valor y sigue siendo dinero (y ahora con un "megaplus" numismático):

Encuentran un enorme tesoro de monedas de oro frente a la costa israelí

_Por Ori Lewis
CESAREA, Israel (Reuters) - Varios buzos descubrieron un botín de monedas de oro de 1.000 años de antigüedad inscritas en árabe en el lecho marino frente a Israel, un descubrimiento que los arqueólogos dicen podría arrojar luz sobre la administración musulmana en esa época.

Unas 2.000 monedas que datan del siglo XI, un período en el que la dinastía islámica fatimí dominaba Oriente Próximo, han sido extraidas de las profundidades hasta el momento.

Se cree que el tesoro, que probablemente quedó expuesto durante las recientes tormentas invernales, se hundió en un naufragio cerca del antiguo puerto romano de Cesarea, en el este del Mediterráneo.

"(Este) es un gran tesoro de un (barco) que probablemente llevaba las reservas, posiblemente ingresos impositivos, a El Cairo, pero que se hundió en el puerto de Cesarea", dijo Jacob Sharvit de la Autoridad de Antigüedades de Israel a Reuters durante una visita al lugar.

Sharvit dijo que buzos aficionados encontraron hace dos semanas de casualidad algunas monedas. Al principio pensaron que eran de juguete, pero una búsqueda submarina de expertos reunió unas 1.000 monedas, agregó.

Una segunda expedición el martes en el mismo lugar encontró otra cantidad similar de monedas. El total hallado pesa entre cinco kilos y medio y seis kilos de oro. El valor del lingote en términos actuales es de unos 240.000 dólares.

Ese tipo de monedas ha sido encontrado antes en la región, pero nunca un número tan grande en Israel, dijo Sharvit.

Agregó que las monedas mostraban que Cesarea era un área rica en ese momento y podrían arrojar luz sobre las prácticas comerciales del imperio fatimí.

"Los fatimíes fueron los primeros musulmanes en tener una marina y comerciaban con todas las ciudades del Mediterráneo, también con los bizantinos y los cristianos, incluso aunque estuvieran en guerra con ellos", dijo Sharvit.

Las monedas, todas escritas en árabe, fueron acuñadas durante los reinos fatimíes de los califas Al-Ḥākim (996–1021 d.C.) y su hijo, Al-Ẓāhir (1021–1036), dijeron los arqueólogos.

Tres denominaciones fueron encontradas: un dinar que pesa unos cuatro gramos, medio dinar y un cuarto de dinar, que pesan alrededor de dos y un gramo, respectivamente.

La riqueza del reino fatimí, que se originó en el norte de África, era legendaria, según la Autoridad de Antigüedades de Israel. Tenía reservas de 12 millones de dinares de oro en los cofres de la capital en El Cairo._


Esto es parte de la historia, espero no tener que recurrir nunca a deshacerme de mis MPs, dejarlos a mis descendientes (un ahorro del 40% al instante, a menos que seas de la familia del botas) y que ellos hagan lo mismo una y otra vez.

Saludos

no me negarán que es preciosa (y son 2000):


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2015)

El crash econÃ³mico que se aproxima

:Baile: Winter is coming.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2015)

Lo del tesoro ya lo había puesto *fernando*, la verdad es que al final el valor numismático y el valor dorado puede que se lo lleve el estado.

Me viene a la memoria el tesoro que encontró el sea odyssey marine expl en las costas del estrecho, no recuerdo si en Cádiz, y tras pleitos y demandas del estado Español, tuvieron que devolverlas, con el consiguiente gasto de haberlas extraído de bajo el agua (muy costoso), almacenarlas, datarlas, y los abogados que no trabajan gratis...

Sinceramente y a pesar de que me tachen de antipatriota, si encuentro un tesoro de monedas de oro antiguas...me iba a costar no fundirlas...sé que soy mal tío por no donarlas al museo nacional, pero ...que queréis que os cuente, si total ya no eran de nadie.

U.S. court backs Spain over $500M sea treasure - CNN.com


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2015)

Joer, pues vaya, con tanta participación y links es difícil no hacer un "repe" de ver en cuando; pero bueno, más vale decir las cosas interesantes dos veces o más, que ninguna.

Paketazo, tienes razón que en ese tipo de hallazgos tienen más beneficios los estados y al que lo encuentra se le pueden quedar los dientes largos, es una putada.

Entiendo lo que dices sobre si encuentras unas monedillas las fundirías, el estado es tan voraz que hace que hagamos lo que sea para no ser estafados por él, de hecho una de la razones por acumular MPs es para ahorrarles a mis hijos el pago del 40% de lo que les pueda dejar.

Aunque teniendo las monedas en la mano, creo que a mí me costaría deshacerme de ellas (claro, si no tuviese necesidades monetarias en ese momento), estos días en que los MPs se "fueron pa' arriba" me paso por la mente un caso hipotético de tener que vender mis MPs (ya sea por burbujeo o por necesidad), entonces pensé qué monedas vendería primero y ¿sabes por cuales me decidí?

Te vas a descojonar, pero por ninguna y mira que todas las que tengo son corrientillas (bullion puro y duro y algunas numismáticas pero nada especial), créeme, espero no tener que recurrir a vender mis MPs por el motivo que sea (madmax, crisis personal, confiscación, etc.), creo que han llegado a mi vida para quedarse.

Aunque creo que el no tener una estrategia de salida con los MPs ya me está preocupando; más que nada porque debo saber desprenderme de ellos si así tiene que ser.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2015)

¡Joder! paketazo, un poco "salvaje"... ¿No? Si esas monedas antiguas, tanto de Oro como de Plata, se valoran más por el lado numismatico que por el del vil metal. Mira que pensar en fundirlas...

# Refinanciado: Ojalá puedas, o más bien podamos, dejar las monedas en "herencia". Señal de que nos habremos salido de esta y de las que vengan...

Por cierto, enlazo un interesante artículo y fijaros como donde se acumula más Oro, en Occidente, es en Europa... Normal, fue aquí donde nació la cultura occidental, aunque ahora esté contra las "cuerdas"...

- DANGER AHEAD FOR U.S. & WEST: Shown In These Gold Charts : SRSrocco Report

# paketazo: No iba desencaminado en que la mayor parte del Oro per cápita debe estar en Oriente. Tampoco respecto a Occidente...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2015 at 23:17 ----------

# Refinanciado: "Solo se es poseedor de aquello de lo cual uno puede desprenderse, de lo contrario, no se es poseedor, sino poseído." Creo que esta brillante frase es de un Anónimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLtSRp8lv0g

La segunda parte... habla de oro. En general nada que no sepamos, peeeeeeeeero:

min 21:12 dejan una reflexión interesante:

- Cuando reviente China, que no creo que le quede mucho, cogerán los 1,3 billones (o trillones) de dólares en bonos y los venderán y entonces se producirá el apocalipsis de deuda. 

En cuanto a esta reflexión, en algún sitio he leído que el oro bajaría de precio porque los chinos se verían afectados por el pinchazo de su megaburbuja, y venderían el oro para obtener liquidez. En cambio, esta tarde os he puesto el gráfico de Koos Jansen, en el que la semana pasada se reflejaban 59Toneladas extraídas del Shanghai Gold Exchange.
Bien, China ya está explotando. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>And this is the slow finance crunch for Chinese property, from Nomura <a href="http://t.co/Vhj6i178Te">pic.twitter.com/Vhj6i178Te</a></p>&mdash; A Evans-Pritchard (@AmbroseEP) <a href="https://twitter.com/AmbroseEP/status/567788950396616704">febrero 17, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>And this is the slow finance crunch for Chinese property, from Nomura <a href="http://t.co/Vhj6i178Te">pic.twitter.com/Vhj6i178Te</a></p>&mdash; A Evans-Pritchard (@AmbroseEP) <a href="https://twitter.com/AmbroseEP/status/567788950396616704">febrero 17, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>China's Li Keqiang showing his mettle. Hope his economy can take the squeeze. From Capital Economics this morning <a href="http://t.co/yHO7MsBGsp">pic.twitter.com/yHO7MsBGsp</a></p>&mdash; A Evans-Pritchard (@AmbroseEP) <a href="https://twitter.com/AmbroseEP/status/566193583427182592">febrero 13, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Y hace poco el PBOC redujo los requerimientos de capital para prestar (un QE a "su" manera).

Bien. Y ahora... leed *este *artículo:

Meet The Bureaucrat Who Had The Courage To Tell The Truth (& Will Be Jobless Tomorrow) | Zero Hedge







I´m scared.


----------



## fff (20 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# Refinanciado: "Solo se es poseedor de aquello de lo cual uno puede desprenderse, de lo contrario, no se es poseedor, sino poseído." Creo que esta brillante frase es de un Anónimo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hay otra que me da mas miedo:

Solo lo posees si lo puedes defender de alguien con un arma...


----------



## meliflua (20 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Aunque creo que el no tener una estrategia de salida con los MPs ya me está preocupando; más que nada porque debo saber desprenderme de ellos si así tiene que ser.
> 
> Saludos



Ahora que comentas este tema, yo tampoco tengo ninguna estrategia de salida de mps, 
Mi pregunta es si llegado el día bien porque los metales han alcanzado el precio que deseamos, bien porque las circunstancias de la vida nos obligan a ello, Como habéis pensado deshacer posiciones en mps? Venderlas a un compro oro, ponerlo en internet, ….?
Fernando, tu que llevas mas tiempo que nosotros, te has planteado como salir de tus posiciones llegado el momento.?

saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Feb 2015)

Siempre entro en kitco.com a mirar la cotización del oro y me encuentro con este banner:








Desde primeros a finales de enero, con la subida que llevaba hasta llegar a los 1300$ veía el banner y cada vez me descojonaba más... ahora dudo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# fff: ¿Estás seguro? Mira, en el hilo se sabe que soy muy "quevediano" y recomiendo mucho la lectura de la excelente literatura que nos dejo el bueno de D. Francisco de Quevedo. Bien, recuerdo una frase que nos dejo y "medita":

- "Cuerpo que no le arma su corazón, las armas la esconden, más no la arman."

Quienes han tenido una gran relación con las armas, saben muy bien a lo que hace referencia esta frase y que puede pasar de "largo" para aquellos que las desconocen... Comentar, aunque suele ser sabido, que D. Francisco de Quevedo, aparte de ser un buen escritor, aunaba otras muchas cualidades como la de ser un excelente espadachín...

fff, dentro de lo malo, tenemos la "Suerte" de estar integrados en una Sociedad que es bastante segura en relación a la delincuencia habitual, aunque con ésta sea excesivamente "garantista". La otra "delincuencia", es decir la que emana de los Estados, pues es muy difícil de combatir y, en ocasiones, es la que provoca la aparición de conflictos que desembocan en revoluciones, guerras, etc.

Aquí y ahora, entiendo que las principales amenazas las tenemos en los Gobiernos del bipartidismo, que han sido "horribles" en su gestión y que han llevado a este país a la mayor de las indigencias y cuya realidad se nos esconde... Esto de alguna manera se podrá "intentar" cambiar en las próximas elecciones legislativas.

Por el exterior, me preocupan las "ganas" que parecen existir en provocar un conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones en Europa. Y luego el Terrorismo Islámico y que ya tenemos en "puertas"... No es nada "tranquilizador" la irrupción del EI en Libia y mira, paradojas de la vida, ahora SI que tendría sentido la intervención occidental para su aniquilación.

Antes de finalizar, fff, entiendo que no es contradictorio el derecho a defenderse y las armas... Es más una cuestión de "explorar" las posibilidades que existen... y dentro de la más absoluta legalidad.

Y dejo un buen artículo...

- Apuntes de Enerconomía- Reindustrializar: remedio contra el cambio climático - Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Feb 2015)

Gold: The Trap Door Is Opening, Fall Could Be Rapid And Prolonged | Investing.com
Precious Metals: The Die Is Cast, Why Would You Buy Gold In This Environment? | Seeking Alpha
Pinta bajista el asunto. Buenos días. ienso:

Deshacerse de metal?
Si necesitas la liquidez para algo sí, pero yo compraría más si bajan por debajo de 1000 como defienden algunos analistas.

De todas maneras, creo que conviene tener al menos tener siempre 50% de ahorros en liquidez y 50% en inversiones.
De momento el USD es el que manda, dentro de unos años veremos.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 11:26 ----------




fff dijo:


> Hay otra que me da mas miedo:
> 
> Solo lo posees si lo puedes defender de alguien con un arma...



Mejor que sean muchas muchas armas. :Baile:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: En principio, fuera de algunas salidas puntuales, no tengo ninguna intención de desprenderme de mis MPs. Los tengo como la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, es decir para afrontar eventos "inseguros": devaluaciones del dinero Fiat, quiebra del Sistema, catástrofes de distintas índoles, etc. Y porqué no, también por si la vida me gira la cara en el plano económico...

Para enajenarlos, ya sea mediante venta o trueque, tendríamos que conocer las "circunstancias" y las "salidas" posibles que éstas pudieran permitir. Actualmente, no existe problema: tanto en España como en muchos países hay empresas que compran MPs (tipo elandorrano), también algunos bancos en el extranjero, subastas en Internet, etc., etc. Otra cosa es que "coincidan" los precios que tenemos en "mente" y lo que nos ofrezcan, en fin depende también mucho del momento y del precio de la cotización, es decir que confluyan oferta y demanda. En cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta que es un mercado bastante estrecho. Como curiosidad, te diré que en algunos países árabes lo he utilizado como trueque y funciona muy bien en ellos. Lo siguen llevando como "gen cultural"...

# cegador: Hace tiempo que se oyen esos precios que refieres, pero bueno ahora mismo quedan bastante lejos. Yo, de momento, no espero que vayan más allá de los $978, pero quién sabe...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (20 Feb 2015)

Con respecto a lo que ha mencionado meliflua; Yo tengo mis mp's como seguro y ya está. Pero si se diera el escenario de aumento de valor de mp's, devaluación de fiat y explosión definitiva de burbujas varias ¿qué opináis de la posibilidad de un contrato de permuta de mp's por bienes inmuebles? No para especular sino para casa y tierras donde vivir. Lo pregunto porque estoy verdísimo en cuestiones legales y posibles mordidas de impuestos. ¿Qué posibles contratiempos y baches habría que esperar?
muchas gracias.


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # cegador: Hace tiempo que se oyen esos precios que refieres, pero bueno ahora mismo quedan bastante lejos. Yo, de momento, no espero que vayan más allá de los $978, pero quién sabe...
> 
> Saludos.



Hoy tiene toda la pinta de volver a jugar con los 1200$. Veremos si aguanta...


----------



## oinoko (20 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> De todas maneras, creo que conviene tener al menos tener siempre 50% de ahorros en liquidez y 50% en inversiones.




Aunque es cierto que en un entorno deflaccionista pueden surgir oportunidades que solo serán aprovechables por quien tenga liquidez, creo que 50% en liquidez es demasiado.

El entorno deflaccionista no durará siempre. El día que toda la pasta que hay por ahí empiece a circular, pasaremos de deflacción a hiperinflacción. 

Personalmente me da mucho coraje tener el fruto de años de esfuerzo y de ahorro, materializado en algo que otro puede imprimir gratis en pocos segundos dandole a un boton. 

Por eso, soy mas partidario de tener la mayor parte del dinero en cosas tangibles que no se puedan imprimir.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Otgermous: Cuando aquí nos referimos a posibles "tiempos convulsos" en el futuro, está claro que NO sabemos en qué escenarios nos podríamos encontrar y solamente podemos especular al respecto, por tanto el tema de la fiscalidad es algo todavía más ignoto... Lo que sabemos es que esos escenarios suelen favorecer la rapiña por parte de los Estados y demás "intermediarios"... ¿Más? Pues, SÍ, mucho más...

# cegador: Llevamos algo más de dos años con una impecable caída en el Oro y los "repuntes" son cada vez más cortos y de escasa duración. Así que no hay que darle más vueltas al asunto y yo hace tiempo que no hago mucho caso de la evolución de su precio. La tendencia es la que Es y punto. Se puede ser "metalero" y también "realista", vamos que yo no veo ninguna incompatibilidad en ello. Quizás, si les da la "gana" de bajarlo más, pueda dar buenas entradas, aunque sin obsesionarse y sabiendo bien el "producto" que adquirimos y así nadie se llama a engaños.

Y dejo un excelente artículo y donde se revela que los de SIEMPRE ya habían tejido su particular "telaraña"... Eso SÍ, por la espalda como suelen hacer los cobardes y a cuya "cofradía" pertenecen esos GHDLGP...

- The Grexit Into Gold-backed Drachma Conspiracy Theory - or - Plan Z | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, aunque muchos ya debéis saberlo, los "sicarios" de Montoro piensan rastrear las Redes Sociales a la búsqueda de "incautos". Así que pronto pasaremos a hablar por aquí de los MPs como de aquello que pertenece al mundo de los "sueños"... 

Y para el "amigo" Montoro una recomendación: para lo poco que le queda a Vd. en el cargo, debería dirigir sus esfuerzos en la dirección adecuada y que no se encuentra precisamente en las Redes Sociales y, seguramente, bastante más próxima a Vd., pero para qué... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# Refinanciado: "Solo se es poseedor de aquello de lo cual uno puede desprenderse, de lo contrario, no se es poseedor, sino poseído." Creo que esta brillante frase es de un Anónimo.
> 
> Saludos.



Demoledor Fernando, estoy tan centrado en cargar que no he tomado en cuenta de como "descargar", ahora estoy como Gollum con su tesoro, jeje.

Supongo que si hay necesidad, dicha necesidad me pondría los pies sobre la tierra inmediatamente y me desprendería de ellos sin rechistar.

Aunque vale la pena prever dicho escenario.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2015)

Yo creo que los de arriba impiden que los MP tengan el precio que merecen tal y como esta el patio, porque no quieren que la gente de abajo que puede comprarlos se lucre con ello...solo estoy pensando en voz alta...:


----------



## sukumvir (20 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos y gracias a paketazo y ladrillofilo por el articulo de sovereignman sobre la rotacion en las reservas de china y por extension... los emergentes... y tambien a fernando por mantener el hilo...

Michael pettis en su blog hace muy buen analisis del balance del pobc. Mi interpretacion es que los chinos no quieren sorpresas y anuncian lo que es obvio... el funcionario no actua de mala fe O heroicidad... las reservas son un pasivo, no un activo... cuando salen dolares del balance entran rmb... que son reciclados en el sistema bancario del pobc o cualquier emergente a base de tasas de interes a la baja via el interbancario, porque de lo contrario el efecto es contrayente sobre masa monetaria... deflacion que no quieren absorber y que les dispararian las tasas reales al alza.

En los emergentes vemos que los tipos de cambio tienen presion a la baja... por la apreciacion del dolar resultante de la rotacion en reservas, sin embargo los mercados de valores van al alza por el sesgo bajista en las tasas de interes que anuncian a voces sus respectivos bancos centrales... pienso que lo mas facil para los banqueros centrales en la cama con el fed y bce, es enviar toda esa masa monetaria resultante de la rotacion en reservas hacia los mercados de valores e inmobiliarios... via bancos... riesgo que luego estos descargaran a clientes injenuos y en 10 a 14 meses.. correjiran los mercados a la baja para destruir toda esa masa monetaria excesiva... pienso que es la hoja de ruta que se han trazado... malasia se resiste a bajar tipos y pienso que de forma independiente opta por purga interna... turquia o su banquero central parece que tambien...indonesia ha bajado tipos y tienen borrachera bursatil... estamos hablando de masas monetarias en circulacion que se han doblado en 6 anyos para acomodar el qe del fed... por lo que destruir todo ese exceso impuesto por la fed, via bolsa o mercados de bonos domesticos sera dificil sin crear una crisis bancaria o bancos zombies en la mayor parte de los emergente como en japon en los 90...

que efecto podria tener sobre los pm a corto o medio plazo? dependera de si los bancos centrales sueltan lastre de su oro para defender el valor de sus papelitos fiat o lo mantienen para entrar en algun tipo de acuerdo monetario alternativo liderado por rusia o china.

Pienso que ahi esta la disyuntiva! Veamos que senyales se pueden sacar de Grecia.

Por cierto... sovereignman y phoenix capital son agoreros de profesion... no hay que tomarse los muy en serio... pienso!


----------



## meliflua (20 Feb 2015)

Hoy en las noticias de las tres lo he oido. Se rastrearan las redes sociales para buscar posibles defraudadores, o vete a saber, mundo Orwelaniano, ya no vamos a poder escribir sobre nada libremente, pues El Gran Ojo que todo lo ve estará al acecho.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

# El hombre dubitativo: En Occidente, a los de "arriba" no les preocupan los de "abajo" en relación a su posible interés respecto a los MPs y por algo tan obvio como que apenas queda "memoria" sobre lo que es representativo de auténtico valor. Son demasiados años de "amnesia" y encima ahora estamos viviendo la "resaca" de dejar atrás unos "tiempos mejores"... Y eso ha mermado mucho el poder adquisitivo de la gente y los de "abajo", desafortunadamente, ya tienen bastante con sobrevivir día a día.

A los de "arriba" les preocupan más determinadas clases sociales, ya sean "medias" como las que suelen transitar por este hilo y sobre todo las "altas". Yo creo que están concentrando ahí el desprestigio contra los MPs y es que esas clases SÍ que son potencialmente fuertes en muchos países de Occidente.

Y Oriente es "punto y aparte". Es una pluralidad de mundos y culturas donde la posesión de MPs es la mejor expresión de lo que tiene VALOR o es "dinero"...

# sukumvir: Hace ya tiempo, en éste y el anterior hilo, ya indiqué algo casi "calcado" a lo que tú ahora nos comentas. Parece mentira que las "ovejas" vayan al matadero "aplaudiendo"... La mayor destrucción de riqueza va a venir desde un Crack bursátil, pero de los que hacen Historia y no creo que falte mucho para que lo veamos, aunque antes asistiremos a una o varias correcciones serias, pero luego vendrá lo "otro"... Y los Bonos, sobre todo los gubernamentales, son para "ellos" más fáciles de manejar y aquí sí que se podría demorar bastante un desenlace fatal para los mismos. 

Siempre es un auténtico placer leer tus comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Feb 2015)

Nosotros los pezqueñines preocupados por las 4 perras que tenemos y por los recortes que nos van quitando las cosas buenas de vivir aquí, mientras otros degenerados roban a manos llenas, aunque seguramente con los trapicheos que hacen sea hasta legal y todo.

Grandes empresas y fortunas evaden 300.000 millones de euros en paraísos fiscales



Spoiler



_El ex empleado del banco HSBC, Hervé Falciani, quien reveló el sistema de evasión fiscal, aseguró que empresas y bancos europeos protegen los paraísos fiscales. Asimismo, denunció que es perseguido por dar a conocer estas irregularidades.

El técnico informático y exempleado del banco HSBC, Hervé Falciani, aseguró que todos los años salen de Europa entre 100 y 300 mil millones de euros hacia los paraísos fiscales para evitar el pago de impuestos.

Falciani, quien suministró los datos sobre un sistema de evasión fiscal diseñado por HSBC, indicó que quienes protegen los paraísos fiscales en Europa son las empresas y los bancos.

“Un paraíso fiscal no es un país que existe como tal. Son los bancos y las empresas que se ponen de acuerdo con los políticos para crear paraísos fiscales en determinados Estados. El propósito es facilitar el modo de no pagar impuestos”, explicó en una entrevista realizada en París por el director de la revista Alternativas Económicas, Andreu Missé.

También precisó que el dinero de las cuentas bancarias en los paraísos fiscales representa más de 60 por ciento de la deuda externa mundial, que en 2012 fueron unos 76 mil millones de dólares. “Estos son datos públicos. Hace dos años se hablaba del 40 por ciento, pero ahora ya estamos en el 60 por ciento”.

El técnico informático aseveró que él y quienes se han dedicado a revelar las operaciones de evasión de impuestos de las grandes empresas a través de los paraísos fiscales, son víctimas de persecución por parte de la justicia.

“En el caso del HSBC, en Suiza me han perseguido porque he denunciado los hechos sin investigar al banco. Ahora en Luxemburgo van a perseguir a la persona de Price Waterhouse Coopers que ha denunciado la evasión fiscal de grandes empresas conocida como LuxLeaks”, explicó Falciani.

Denunció que “la justicia suiza no va a mirar qué está pasando, y la justicia francesa, en lugar de investigar lo que ha ocurrido, me va a investigar por espionaje económico. La justicia está sólo al servicio de los bancos y las empresas”.

En este sentido, indicó que sí es posible acabar con los paraísos fiscales, pero hace falta “educación de los ciudadanos y una ley que proteja a los denunciadores, a las personas que descubren las irregularidades”.

*¿Cómo se revela la información de los paraísos fiscales?*
El exempleado de HSBC señaló que la información está en varios paquetes en la nube. “Tenemos un montón de paquetes. Quienes gestionan esto forman una comunidad muy amplia. Esta información que existe en la nube es nutrida por todas las personas que luchan contra los paraísos y la corrupción y a la vez comparten toda esta información. Es una nube de lucha.

“Uno es el de HSBC en Jersey. Otro paquete fue el de HSBC de Ginebra, que lo sacó otra persona del ICIJ (Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación). Otros son los de LuxLeaks y Offshore Leaks”, indicó en referencia a los paquetes de información.

*¿Quién es Hervé Falciani?*
Hervé Falciani es conocido por su contribución a la lucha contra la evasión fiscal. Es ingeniero de sistemas y trabajo durante siete años en la filial suiza del banco HSBC. Estuvo preso cinco meses en España por sus actividades y ha colaborado con el partido X.

Es responsable de haber aportado la información que permitió la localización de 130 mil cuentas de supuestos evasores fiscales del HSBC. Tras lo cual, el banco fue multado por Estados Unidos con dos mil millones de dólares. Mientras que Francia y España han recuperado ciertas sumas de dinero no declarado.

*El escándalo de HSBC*
El pasado 9 de febrero el diario francés Le Monde reveló un sistema de evasión fiscal diseñado por HSBC utilizado por algunos de sus clientes para ocultar ingresos de cantidades considerables de dinero. La información fue suministrada por el técnico informático y ex empleado del HSBC, Hervé Falciani.

Se trata de cuentas bancarias por más de 102 mil millones de dólares correspondientes a más de 100 mil clientes de 203 países del mundo, que según los auspiciadores de la investigación pondrá al descubierto a criminales, evasores de impuestos y corruptos alrededor del mundo.

La información, cobijada bajo el proyecto Swiss Leaks (Filtraciones de Suiza), se basa en la sustracción de información del banco HSBC correspondiente a cuentas bancarias abiertas en Suiza hasta el año 2007._



Por otra parte, las fotovoltaicas están de capa caída, posiblemente nos podamos hacer con unos paneles para el zulito a precio de derribo cual buitre esperando la carroña, lo sé, es ser muy cabrón, pero con los precios actuales de los paneles (que no me extrañaría nada que estuvieran manipulados) es muy difícil hacerse con un kit energético de emergencia.

A mí me la pela el tema del "impuesto al sol" que nuestros castuzos nos han impuesto, yo pienso que la escasez energética está a la vuelta de la esquina (junto con todo lo demás) y más vale tener un "seguro adicional)

Nueve de cada diez fotovoltaicas y la mitad de las eólicas, en quiebra por el hachazo renovable

_


Spoiler



Un informe pericial aportado por el bufete Holtrop al Supremo argumenta que nueve de cada diez instalaciones fotovoltaicas y la mitad de los parques eólicos analizados están en situación de quiebra tras el hachazo renovable y no pueden cumplir con sus pagos a los bancos.

El despacho de abogados Holtrop, especializado en la defensa de los intereses de los productores de energías renovables, ha presentado un informe pericial que constata que, tras el hachazo renovable aplicado por el Gobierno en 2014, el 92% de todas las plantas fotovoltaicas del país están en quiebra técnica.

Nueve de cada diez instalaciones no pueden afrontar el pago de las deudas contraídas con las entidades financieras una vez aplicados los nuevos criterios de rentabilidad instaurados tras la desaparición del sistema de primas.

Según el informe pericial realizado por el experto en renovables, Alberto Ceña, para este bufete, las 1.258 plantas fotovoltaicas analizadas "presentan una pérdida patrimonial de todo el conjunto que asciende a 211 millones de euros". Por tanto, "es importante indicar que del total de las instalaciones fotovoltaicas afectadas y analizadas, un 92 % tienen problemas para devolver los préstamos considerados estándar a tenor de los valores medios de apalancamiento y tipo de interés a los que estos se concedían", añade el documento que ha sido aportado por Holtrop en los procesos judiciales abiertos por los productores renovables en el Tribunal Supremo y en los tribunales ordinarios.

El peritaje de Ceña reconoce que "en términos generales, los valores unitarios de inversión reconocidos en la OM IET/1045/2014 son similares a los que declaran las plantas, si bien en algunos proyectos tipo persisten notables diferencias".

Pero donde realmente se nota el rejonazo aplicado por el ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, al sector fotovoltaico a través de la reforma energética y su posterior desarrollo normativo es en que “los costes de explotación reconocidos [por Industria], sin embargo, son notablemente inferiores (un 43% en promedio) a los declarados por las plantas, lo que evidentemente afecta a la rentabilidad de los proyectos siendo además el único coste variable de las instalaciones”.

El documento prosigue con su argumentación: "Los importantes cambios normativos que ha supuesto el RD 413/2014 y la OM IET/1045/2014 que lo desarrolla, no consiguen primero homogeneizar las rentabilidades y posteriormente, las coloca de forma recurrente por debajo del valor objetivo de rentabilidad razonable antes de mencionado. En este sentido, se aprecia claramente que con independencia de que la rentabilidad media nominal medida en términos de tasa interna de retorno (TIR) pueda considerarse razonable, la inmensa mayoría de plantas no puede atender los pagos de una deuda tipo homogénea según condiciones de mercado. De hecho, comprobamos que la TIR media antes de impuestos de este tipo de plantas está en torno al 6,2% mientras que las que sí pueden atenderla está en torno al 11,9%, lo que claramente nos indica que el mercado establecía una tasa de rentabilidad muy superior a la ahora reconocida por el Gobierno para poder financiar los proyectos".

El análisis concluye que "los abrumadoramente mayoritarios casos en los que el proyecto no puede atender el pago de la deuda, el valor del proyecto es nulo, dado que se está en manos de las condiciones de refinanciación que, en su caso, impongan las entidades financieras, abrumadas en este momento por la cantidad de proyectos que están negociando nuevas condiciones para evitar el concurso de acreedores o la quiebra".

También destaca Ceña en su informe “el notorio empeoramiento del período de retorno de la inversión (nominal, sin considerar el precio del dinero) que han sufrido la práctica totalidad de las plantas. Los resultados obtenidos indican que se ha pasado de una media de 11,1 años con las hipótesis establecidas en el momento de realizar la inversión a 14,5 años en la actualidad“.

Con este documento, el bufete Holtrop trata de argumentar ante los jueces la inviabilidad de la mayoría de los proyectos fotovoltaicos tras los cambios normativos de 2014.

En el caso de la energía eólica, aunque la muestra analizada es muy baja (sólo 21 instalaciones), la conclusión que se extrae del estudio es que 11 parques no podrían afrontar el pago de la deuda a los bancos, si bien sus propietarios, menos atomizados y con más músculo financiero, tienen más margen que los fotovoltaicos a la hora de refinanciar sus préstamos.


_
Espero no haber hecho otro "repe", jeje

Saludos


----------



## amtt (20 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Demoledor Fernando, estoy tan centrado en cargar que no he tomado en cuenta de como "descargar", ahora estoy como Gollum con su tesoro, jeje.
> 
> Supongo que si hay necesidad, dicha necesidad me pondría los pies sobre la tierra inmediatamente y me desprendería de ellos sin rechistar.
> 
> ...



Yo por cuestiones de la vida que no viene al caso, me veo en la obligación de desprenderme de parte de mi tesoro ,una putada ,pero es lo q hay,y te puedo decir q el asunto no es fácil si lo quieres hacer lo mas anónimo posible.lo q pasa q no te das cuenta hasta q no tienes necesidad de ello.


Una de las opciones es viajar a Alemania y venderlo alli pero sino es una buena cantidad yo creo q no interesa además de tener q pasar por el arco y tal.

Otra es el Andorra... Pero pide dni y nose si despues tendra obligación de declararlo a montoro, y otra cosa es si hacienda te dira algo despues de recibir en tu cuenta bancaria un ingreso de 5k o 6k.

Otra es un compro oro , paga rapido pero necesitas dni y te pagan una mierda por las monedas.

Otra es en el foro de aquí, a parte de q se tienen q fiar de ti, no pagan lo q realmente vale.

Nose si a ustedes se os ocurre alguna mas.

Yo creo q este tema lo deberíamos de abordar un poco, porque no es tan facil como uno cree, cuando se trata de una suma un poco importante ,y q puede llegar el caso como a mi de tener q hAcerlo y ahora mismo la cosa no esta tan controlada como puede llegar a estAr.

Bueno pues nada un saludo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2015)

si los comprastes hace relativamente pocos años (con factura) y los vendes ahora, no te preocupes por Hacienda, ya que, seguramente venderas con perdidas y creo que a día de hoy estas no interesan al Fisco...:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, amtt: NO, no es fácil desprenderse de ellos por su valor justo, por eso mismo comento siempre que es un producto que hay que "entender" bien antes de embarcarse en los mismos. Quizás, también tu actual situación personal "X" te obliga a enajenarlos en el peor momento atendiendo a su cotización.

Dependiendo de la cantidad, puede ser interesante desplazarse a Alemania, Suiza, Bélgica, etc. y venderlo allí tras previo contacto aquí. Por el foro tienes a elandorrano (España) y a necho (Alemania) a quienes podrías preguntarles. La opción de Andorra no es mala, pero es que el tema del DNI va a aflorar, así como el ingreso en cuenta corriente, por tanto "explicaciones" SÍ que vas a tener que dar. Recuerda que el "coleccionismo" es la más socorrida y útil. En el aspecto fiscal no sé qué tratamiento debe haber ahí, pero me imagino que si hay plusvalías hay que declararlas, aunque mejor que nos "alumbre" algún conforero que se dedique a estos menesteres o tenga experiencia al respecto.

Para desplazarte a los países centroeuropeos tampoco hace falta ir en avión... aunque el tema del arco tampoco es importante, dependiendo de la cantidad, aunque obviamente pueden hacerte preguntas y conviene llevar facturas... También recuerda la limitación de salida de los 10.000 Euros. De todas formas, aunque un poco más pesado, recuerda que hay autocares que te llevan a esos países.

Gracias por tu comentario y es que es así: es un mercado muy cerrado. Algo que se debe considerar también en su justa medida.

Saludos y ¡Suerte!


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2015)

*amtt* que todos nuestros futuros problemas sean deshacernos de metal obteniendo jugosas plusvalías.

Pienso que en cualquier foro de compra venta podrás vender una onza de oro sin problema a un precio de spot o un poco menos si quieres que salga rápido.

EBay es otro paraíso para ello, si tu no tienes cuenta o no tienes votos, siempre te la puede vender un conocido por un par de birras.

Otra opción si vives en una ciudad grande es poner un anuncio en milanuncios etc, para quedar en persona "siempre en un lugar publico y no con más de 1 oz"

El problema podría surgir para grandes lotes, lingotes de 1 kg en varias unidades o similares.

Pero te aseguro que yo estoy muy tranquilo con mi oro, si llegado el momento por el motivo que fuera me tuviera que deshacer de él, incluso cualquier joyero con algo de reputación te lo valorará a un precio decente. 

pero claro la clave de todo esto es que el precio se mantenga o suba, si no estamos jodidos si lo tenemos que vender en minusvalías fuertes. 

Lo ideal, es que jamás lo precisemos y se lo podamos dar a nuestros herederos...pero lo ideal es solo eso...una idea.

Un saludo a ver esos soportes como se quedan hoy viernes.

*edito*

Por cierto en marzo si tienes alguna onza de oro a la venta, es posible que yo mismo te la compre...ya hablaremos.

Un saludo.

*edito para añadir un breve artículo*

MÃ¡s importante que el precio del oroâ€¦


----------



## xmaniac (20 Feb 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Yo por cuestiones de la vida que no viene al caso, me veo en la obligación de desprenderme de parte de mi tesoro ,una putada ,pero es lo q hay,y te puedo decir q el asunto no es fácil si lo quieres hacer lo mas anónimo posible.lo q pasa q no te das cuenta hasta q no tienes necesidad de ello.



ahhh pero el problema no son los MPs, el problema es hacerlo "lo más anónimamente posible". por qué esa _necesidad_?


----------



## amtt (20 Feb 2015)

Bueno, muchas gracias por vuestros consejos.

Deciros q soy un metalero convencido, y q nunca pensé q llegaría el momento de vender,no me apetece nada hacerlo,pero la situación me obliga aunque todavia puedo aguantar un poco.

Empece a compar en el 2010 hasta el 2012 parte con factura y parte no, o sea q dinero voy a perder pero en cierta manera me daria igual primero esta salvar a mi familia.

Lo q no me apetece nada es encima de perder ,tenerle q dAr a montoro parte.

Bueno a ver si algun forero nos dice algo del tema de declarar .

Bueno gracias a todos y en especial a Fernando y paketazo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Feb 2015)

MÃ¡s importante que el precio del oroâ€¦

Al tema de este enlace, alguien tiene algún enlace para seguir la backwardation o contango del oro?
Oro futuros vs oro spot.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Feb 2015)

Sobre lo de desprenderse del oro, yo creo que la mejor forma es por ebay.
24hGold.com - Find the Best Gold Deals on eBay
Hay un mercado importante ahí.
Los cobros, si no superan 3000 euros al año, difícilmente saltarán las alarmas de hacienda. Pero para eso mejor que te informes en webs de compra venta de cosas por internet, apuestas deportivas, etc. que esos temas los dominan mejor.
Si tienes que vender una gran cantidad de golpe a lo mejor te sale a cuenta declararte como autonomo para deducir perdidas de ganacias. Ya es un tema más complejo y mejor hablar con un gestor. ienso:
Si ha habido un auge tan grande de los compro oro en parte demuestra que en esos negocios hay ciertas ventajas.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 21:30 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Ánimo, piensa que si no lo hubieses invertido en oro las pérdidas podrían haber sido mayores, por ejemplo, aquellos que compran coches o "electrónica" siempre pierden y perderán.
> 
> El oro tendrá salida, el móvil o el coche de hace 5 años estará muy mermado en su valor.
> 
> ...



Si, el precio estaba lateral esperando este dato y acaba de coger rumbo sur.


----------



## Vidar (20 Feb 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Bueno, muchas gracias por vuestros consejos.
> 
> Deciros q soy un metalero convencido, y q nunca pensé q llegaría el momento de vender,no me apetece nada hacerlo,pero la situación me obliga aunque todavia puedo aguantar un poco.
> 
> ...



De lo que tengas factura tendrás que declarar un 21-27% (lo que te salga) solo del beneficio, si es que necesitas mover ese dinero por banco, claro, si no no lo declares.

.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2015)

Respecto a la cuestión de declarar en la venta del oro. Es todo un poco opaco, ¿no?

Yo puedo tener una moneda de 1905 y decir que la heredé de mi bisabuelo y ahora la quiero vender.

¿Hacienda que va a sacar una tabla inflacionada para saber el precio del oro en 1905?

¿Me dirá que tenía que declararla cuando la heredé?

¿y si la heredé al nacer en la época del Caudillo?, no era necesario declarar nada al respecto.

Incluso puedo presentar una factura de dos monedas X y decir que es el precio pagado por una sola moneda, en ebay por ejemplo no especifica lo que comprar al pie de la letra, solo el precio pagado. Enseñas ese papel dices que has pagado 2000€ y que lo vas a vender por 1000€

No sé, yo con ese tema no lo tengo claro del todo. Supongo que habrá una legislación clara al respecto y estaría bien conocerla para no infringirla a sabiendas.

La ignorancia de las leyes no exime de su cumplimiento...lo primero que aprendí en la primera case de derecho civil...que viene a decir, "*lo sepas o no...te vamos a joder*".

El oro aguanta el soporte...cuidadín


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Feb 2015)

Estaba pensando en la ley de Gresham (el dinero malo desplaza al bueno de la circulación en la crisis) y su relación con la pirámide de Exter.

Si hay deflación el dinero corre de arriba hacia abajo y si hay inflación el dinero corre de abajo hacia arriba. 
Si este modelo es correcto, el USD será la última divisa en explotar antes del auge deflacionario del oro.

Cuando Gresham hizo su ley, las monedas con más valor metálico desplazaban a las de menos. Hoy en día ya no tenemos dinero respaldado por metal pero igual que pasaba con las monedas, el dinero se va desplazando de los activos de más riesgo a los de menos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo este interesante artículo...

- Copper and gold â€“ parallels in massive supply deficit scenarios – lawrieongold

Y SÍ, parece que el Oro lo "van" a dejar justo en torno a ese soporte que comenta paketazo. Hace escasos minutos andaba en los $1201,10...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 22:10 ----------

Para quienes puedan estar interesados, en la web de la Agencia Tributaria hay un apartado titulado: "Régimen especial del oro de inversión".


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2015)

Cierto lo que ha dicho *fernando*

[Agencia Tributaria - Régimen especial del oro de inversión

Interesante, recomiendo su lectura a todo poseedor de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2015)

Interesantes informaciones...

- Exmando militar britÃ¡nico: Rusia nos aplastarÃ­a si entramos en guerra con ella - RT

- Rusia ratifica la creaciÃ³n del Banco del BRICS con un capital de 100.000 millones de dÃ³lares - RT

- Cinco sorpresas que 2015 depara a los mercados mundiales - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (20 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]Para quienes puedan estar interesados, en la web de la Agencia Tributaria hay un apartado titulado: "Régimen especial del oro de inversión".





paketazo dijo:


> Cierto lo que ha dicho *fernando*
> 
> [Agencia Tributaria - Régimen especial del oro de inversión
> 
> Interesante, recomiendo su lectura a todo poseedor de oro



En la AEAT se refieren al IVA, cosa sabida, ya que el oro está exento al ser dinero , pero como decía antes a efectos de IRPF (del particular) los beneficios se considerarían como los de unas acciones.

Siempre y cuando se puedan demostrar dichos beneficios mediante facturas o contratos de compra-venta y si te interesa que ese dinero vuelva al circuito bancario.

Si no se puede demostrar el origen el pago de IRPF puede ser sobre el total de la venta y puede que ya como incremento patrimonial si entra en circuito bancario y son cantidades que incluso sumadas puedan ser más de 3000 € al año. Así que en este caso mejor cobrarlo en efectivo.

.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> MÃ¡s importante que el precio del oroâ€¦
> 
> Al tema de este enlace, alguien tiene algún enlace para seguir la backwardation o contango del oro?
> Oro futuros vs oro spot.



creo que han dejado de publicarlos :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Muy interesante...

- LO QUE NINGÃšN ECONOMISTA SE ATREVE A DECIR SOBRE LA ECONOMÃA: IMPRESIONANTE ENTREVISTA A SANTIAGO NIÃ‘O BECERRA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Lo de las agencias de calificación es de "Juzgado de Guardia". Si Rusia ha merecido esa rebaja en su deuda, pues no estaría de más que se asomasen a su "ventana" y se pusiesen a calificar la de los EE.UU. y buena parte del mundo occidental, pero claro eso no "interesa"... ¿Por qué será?

- "Parece que las calificaciones de Moody's fueran escritas por McCain o por Joe Biden" - RT

Bueno, esta noticia abunda en lo que muchos sospechan y es que la muerte de Bin Laden fue una simple escenificación en la línea de Hollywood...

- Iran Claims It Has Proof Bin Laden Died Long Before US Raid

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Feb 2015)

Why Gold Is Looking Lustrous Once Again - Forbes

El rebote del oro se avecina según este análisis. ienso:
Y lo que publica Forbes tiene mucho peso entre las manos fuertes.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Os dejo un buen artículo con interesantes reflexiones sobre el EI...

- Rebelion. La antihistoria de un fen

# bankiero: Uno ya está harto de oir que esto va "pa arriba" y se estira un poco para acabar estando AHORA a un 5% aproximadamente de los últimos grandes mínimos... Está claro que algún día "acertarán", pero no por sus "análisis" sino por la imposición de determinadas circunstancias que subyacen en el fondo y que acabarán aflorando algún día. Entonces, y sólo entonces, hablaremos de precios bastante superiores a los últimos máximos históricos. Mientras, me parece que aún nos queda bastante "travesía por el desierto"...

Sí que el precio podría verse favorecido si hay una menor extracción y en esa dirección apuntaban los resultados y comentarios que leí ayer sobre Barrick Gold...

Saludos.

- Os dejo lo de Barrick Gold...

- Minera Barrick Gold reporta pérdida trimestral por cargos en minas de Chile y Zambia | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2015)

y como no tenemos ya suficientes problemas.....

"Arabia Saudita se prepara para invadir Yemen": Se abre una nueva guerra a gran escala en Oriente Medio. | La prÃ³xima guerra.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Feb 2015)

La situación es que fundamentales alcistas para el oro este año hay montones pero de momento la tendencia es la que es, y mientras no se rompan al alza los 1350 no hay alcista de largo plazo. Un saludo. ienso:


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2015)

The Are Two Big Problems With Deutsche Bank Failing The Fed's Stress Test | Zero Hedge


----------



## Dolphin (21 Feb 2015)

alguien sabe que pasa con orodirect.es? parece que han cerrado porque?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Hola, timi: Históricamente, el mundo árabe siempre ha estado inmerso en grandes conflictos y es que está dominado por una Religión que, por regla general, muestra una gran intolerancia y, en lo personal, me preocupa más
que la noticia que colocas es el hecho de que la bandera negra de EI ya ondea en la orilla sur del Mediterráneo, en Sirte (Libia).

Y es que el Islam es muy probablemente la mayor amenaza que tiene nuestra cultura occidental y soy consciente de que no es "políticamente" correcto el manifestarse abiertamente así, pero es lo que pienso y más viendo el comportamiento de "complicidad" callada que observo en buena parte de la comunidad musulmana que conozco.

Dejo el siguiente enlace a propósito de lo que comento...

- La filial libia de Estado Islámico conquista Sirte, la ciudad natal de Muamar al Gadafi - 20minutos.es

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2015)

No sé quién colgó estos días un artículo o si lo ley yo en algún lado una verdad como un templo respecto al oro.

Ni se crea ni se destruye, se trasforma...parecido al principio fundamental de la energía.

Esto quiere decir que el oro es una constante K en nuestro planeta tierra...no así en el universo.

Esa constante K, a pesar de ser un numero N limitado de átomos de oro, se va recuperando (extrayendo) poco a poco, por lo que siempre tendremos en nuestras manos K-Extraido , entendiéndose que jamás se alcanzará la cifra K en posesión del hombre.

Suponiendo que cada día que pasa nos acercamos más a K pero siempre sin alcanzarlo, el factor determinante en el precio del oro debería ser decreciente en el tiempo, pues cada vez nos acercamos más a K (más oro en posesión del ser humano).

No obstante hay otros parámetros de la ecuación que distorsionan el precio en el tiempo, como la devaluación/depreciación del FIAT, y/o el aumento de población mundial.

Por lo tanto en teoría el precio del oro se apuntala en 4 pilares:

1-cantidad actual en posesión de hombre. 
2-cantidad restante para acercarnos a K
3-perdida del valor del dinero FIAT en el tiempo (dilución , inflación)
4- sobre todo el numero de seres humanos en disposición de demandar oro)

Cualquiera de esos parámetros podrá alterar significativamente el precio del oro si varía.

Si mañana los físicos dicen que ya hemos extraído al 95% del total de oro existente , el precio se dispara.

Si hay una debacle mundial y muera el 25% de la raza humana, el precio caerá en el tiempo.

Si el dinero FIAT se colapsa y deprecia, el oro vuela respecto a ese dinero FIAT, pero ¿Quién lo vendería a cambio de dinero que quizá en un mes ya no compre nada?

O por ejemplo que se diga que estamos a un 90% de alcanzar K, con lo que se supone que quedan grandes reservas de oro todavía por extraer, lo que tiraría el precio.

Objetivamente, y con esa sencilla ecuación formulada (hay parámetros menores como sabemos...inestabilidad, demanda industrial, depresiones, auge económico, publicidad...) a día de hoy el mayor potenciador del precio del oro es y ha sido estas décadas, la decadencia del sistema monetario FIAT, que avanza inexorablemente hacia el colapso. 

A mayores, el incremento de la población mundial en los últimos 50 años es motivo evidente del aumento del precio también. 

Por el lado de la oferta, se ha mejorado la extracción y eso de momento puede mantener los precios ajustados a una banda ¿durante cuanto?.

Un saludo y buen domingo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas y lluviosas Tardes por aquí...

Os dejo lo último que acaba de editar Guillermo Barba...

# bankiero: Aquí tienes los datos que solicitabas hace poco...

# paketazo: Sirve para "complementar" tu excelente comentario.

Y Guillermo Barba es de la MISMA opinión que yo he expresado en este hilo en innumerables ocasiones y es que mucho del Oro que ha ido y va hacia Oriente está en MANOS PRIVADAS, al igual que está sucediendo en Occidente, aunque comparativamente sea en bastante menor proporción...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: MÃ¡s importante que el precio del oro…

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2015 at 18:54 ----------

# Dolphin: Lo último que sé de Oro direct es que estaba en concurso de acreedores, mientras seguía en curso el proceso judicial por presuntos delitos fiscales.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2015)

Peace? Ukraine "Preparing For Full-Scale War" With Russia, Demands The West Supply Lethal Weapons | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Hola, timi: Como se nota que los muertos los están poniendo "otros" y no los miserables que han dirigido a Ucrania a un desastre que aún desean aumentar... Estos "subnormales" no se dan cuenta de que una intervención directa de Rusia los borrará del mapa.

Y a propósito del EI dejo esto...

- Experto afirma que ya está en marcha la infiltración de yihadistas para luchar dentro de Europa / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2015 at 19:26 ----------

Y dos noticias relevantes sobre las divisas...

- Denmark willing to use capital controls, says advisor

- UPDATE 1-China banks buy yuan again in Jan, sign of capital outflows

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Feb 2015)

Si los futuros están más bajos que el spot no puede ser simplemente que piensen que el oro seguirá bajando o es que de verdad no se fían de la entrega futura?
Siempre me he echo esta pregunta.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Pues, en lo personal, si el futuro cotiza a la baja, es que deben esperar que siga bajando... Lo de la "entrega futura" me imagino que lo dejan para su "intimidad", ya que me parece una cuestión de FE más que de otra cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Si los futuros están más bajos que el spot no puede ser simplemente que piensen que el oro seguirá bajando o es que de verdad no se fían de la entrega futura?
> Siempre me he echo esta pregunta.



mantendrán el precio bajo mientras puedan , simplemente para aparentar normalidad. si sube mucho el precio el chiringuito del comex de derrumba ,,, la única forma que tiene de deshacer este lio es con un lio mucha mas grande y a lo bestia....


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2015)

Interesante...

- El caos global y la silueta de una guerra nuclear

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé quién colgó estos días un artículo o si lo ley yo en algún lado una verdad como un templo respecto al oro.
> 
> Ni se crea ni se destruye, se trasforma...parecido al principio fundamental de la energía.
> 
> ...



Vaya por delante que, gracias por partirte los sesos.
Se agradece... y mucho.

Sí, sólo que la energía es absolutamente necesaria para la existencia del ser humano y el oro no. Pero bueno, efectivamente, el comentario es válido respecto a toda materia prima perecedera (en términos de cantidad).

El enfrentamiento dinero FIAT vs. oro es de alguna manera ficticio.

Me explico.

Existen mundos más allá del dinero FIAT y del oro. De hecho, ya están entre nosotros. 

No lo digo como algo que sé a ciencia cierta. Lo digo como hipótesis de trabajo.

Un mundo, por ejemplo, y de alguna manera ya está implementado, es el de que el dinero que usted tiene (o cree tener) es un apunte informático y quien controla el sistema que controla el "apunte informático" somos nosotros (- no sabemos quien es "nosotros" pero en cualquier caso, lo que sabemos es que no es usted, es decir yo, ni tú, ni el de la moto).

¿Se puede colapsar el sistema de dinero FIAT y continuar como si nada hubiese ocurrido sin tener que recurrir al patrón oro? Por supuesto, creo que es lo que se está llevando a cabo.

Esto no va a ocurrir de un viernes a un sábado, ni dentro de 20 años, ni de 60. Está ocurriendo día a día, poco a poco, usted se da cuenta pero no se da cuenta, pero lo cierto es que está ocurriendo y llegará un día en el que le parecerá tan obvio que ni se acordará de que hubo un tiempo en el que las "cosas" funcionaban de otra manera.

Mientras más pasa el tiempo (y reflexiono) menos creo en un escenario Mad Maxista que haga un vuelco total de 180º y los que tengamos oro y sepamos de artes marciales sobreviviremos, si lo conseguimos. No, pienso (y sigue siendo una hipótesis de trabajo) que vaya a tener lugar tal escenario apocalíptico.

El escenario será (hipótesis de trabajo).

Una población mundial mayoritariamente esclava de las nuevas tecnologías (por decirlo jocosamente, consultarán con su Iphone o Samsung Galaxy si deben o no ir a hacer pis -ojo, que nadie se ría, ya ocurre- la de pises que se paralizan porque se ha recibido un twitter, hay que leerlo y contestar).

Luego, una población mundial mayoritariamente manipulada.

Eso ya es caramelo lamido y chupado.

Un sistema de renta básica universal (¡dios mío!, en los últimos diez años empezando por Suecia, pasando por Alemania, Francia, ahora España, se habla de la renta básica universal como la panacea a todos los males).

El caramelo ya está lamido, chupado y, ahora, rechupado. (el caramelo soy yo, tú, él y el de la moto pero recuerda no ellos -no sabemos a ciencia cierta quién son ellos-).

Un sistema en el que se desprograma a todo quisque en su búsqueda de sí mismo y se reemplaza con un programa de "páseselo usted bien y si puede ser cojonudamente, mejor no importan ni el coste ni los daños colaterales-".

Vuelvo a mi pregunta inicial:

¿Se puede acabar con el sistema de dinero FIAT y reemplazarlo por un sucedáneo, esta vez incontrolable por el ciudadano al 100%?

Por supuesto, está en marcha.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

Para quienes quieran escucharlo. Es interesante...

- El futuro del dinero – Luis Carlos Campos | Periodismo Alternativo

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (22 Feb 2015)

Frisch; Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Esta gentuza creen tener el control de todo lo que les rodea, infravalorando al planeta tierra, y a sus recursos naturales. Si tuviese que apostar todos mis MPs a quien se impondrá al final de la batalla, me parece que lo tendría bastante claro. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Perchas (22 Feb 2015)

Como dice Clapham, tenemos cuatro meses de tranquilidad y sosiego para decidir, después de eso allá cada uno con las decisiones que haya tomado, ayer a eso de las 01:00 vi Keiser Report en RT y de gilipollas no tiene un pelo. Es mi heroe, jajajajaja.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2015)

*Frisch* nos toca analizar el mundo como lo que somos, granos de arena en un desierto inmenso, y las herramientas de las que disponemos a nuestro alcance difieren mucho a las que tienen los gobiernos o las multinacionales.

Yo por ejemplo, no tengo fácil abrir cuentas corrientes por medio mundo, o comprar oro directamente de la mina, o comprar hoy un petrolero cargado para venderlo dentro de un año, o negociar con el gobierno si abro o cierro superficies comerciales dependiendo de las facilidades que me den, ni puedo ser el primero en enterarme de que Grecia está quebrada, ni tampoco de que está "rescatada"...

¿que tengo yo para afrontar las instabilidades que ha habido y que habrá?...con los pies en el suelo poca cosa.

El efectivo es humo que más pronto o más tarde se llevará el viento por diferentes vías que vemos a diario.

Las propiedades inmobiliarias son tan embargables o expropiables que solo tenemos derecho sobre ellas a la hora de pagar sus costas.

Los bonos, acciones, derivados, etc. son tan volátiles que hoy tenemos el doble de lo que metimos y mañana la mitad con suerte.

Filosóficamente lo que expones es real, palpable, pero difícil de aceptar sin sentirnos parte del problema que no queremos ver "de momento", y aplazamos felizmente al largo plazo que tiende a infinito.

Creo que el metal físico independientemente de que puede ser perfectamente expropiable, o se puede prohibir su venta intercambio etc. Es de los pocos medios que "aun auto engañándonos" nos hace sentir un poco más seguros. Y eso hoy en día, es suficiente para afrontar el mañana con un ápice más de optimismo.

Un saludo, reflexiones como la que expones pienso serán solo entendibles por la masa dentro de bastantes "demasiadas" décadas.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLtSRp8lv0g


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Me ha gustado tu comentario y que es una forma "diferente" de ver las cosas. Yo, la verdad, no lo veo así... Que se pueda dar ese mundo "orweliano" que refieres ya se está viviendo y que se irá extremando en el tiempo, si es que se llega ahí, cosa que ahora mismo dudo mucho... Lo mismo que de darse un Madmaxismo "películero", éste tendría una duración muy limitada.

El tema de la confiscaciones y expropiaciones, pues qué quieres que te diga... pero lo tienen muy fácil: la implantación del dinero electrónico y hacia ahí nos dirigimos sin ningún lugar a dudas. Lo "venderán" muy bien: Justicia, igualdad social, la lucha contra el fraude fiscal y la corrupción... En una auténtica Sociedad justa, pues hasta podría tener sentido, pero mientras la "Hiedra" siga siendo la misma, no nos hagamos demasiadas ilusiones al respecto.

En este hilo ya hemos comentado y aportado información sobre el dinero electrónico y hoy añadiré que en muchas grandes multinacionales estadounidenses, como McDonalds, Taco Bells, Walgreens o Walt-Mart, pagan a la mayoría de sus trabajadores con tarjetas de débito llegado el día de cobro y donde el empleado recibe en ella el saldo correspondiente al salario.

Es como el tema de la deuda mundial... En un momento dado, "decidirán" si ya no es sostenible la "patada adelante" y se impone una "solución radical": Reset expropiando buena parte de los capitales y el resto destinado a la "recuperación"...

Y es más fácil de lo que la gente se piensa, pero antes tienen que conseguir un control
centralizado rígido... algo complicado con la actual situación geopolítica mundial, pero no descartable en "zonas de influencia", como podría ser la Occidental...

Además, es que es tan sencillo como comprobar que en EE.UU. se estima que el 20% del PIB se crea en los sectores de la economía real, y el 80% restante sería producto de la especulación financiera. Por tanto, "expropiar" meros apuntes contables NO es nada descartable...

# paketazo: SÍ, conforme a la "información" de que disponemos, no nos queda más remedio que movernos en la "foto" y buscar "alternativas", que luego serán más válidas o no, pero para esos tenemos los "sesos": para "usarlos"...

Ahora mismo, aquí y en este hilo, una de esas "alternativas" es poseer MPs. Mañana o pasado mañana no tengo ni pajolera idea de si habremos acertado o no, pero al menos habremos intentado salir del "rebaño"... Que lo consigamos o no ya será "harina de otro costal".

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. HSBC, una historia de agua y opio

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2015)

Europa va a arder por los 4 costados , por las buenas o por las malas . aunque esto signifique rozar o entrar en la 3ww

Welcome to World War Three | KUNSTLER

Fernando , sabiendo de tus conocimientos militares e históricos , no se si los estudios que tienes empezados van por hay , pero te digo desde ya que bien pagaría algunas onzas ,, ehhh de plata  ,,, para echarle un vistazo ,,,,

---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 17:20 ----------

Terror petrolero en Libia: Estado IslÃ¡mico invade una ciudad rica en crudo - RT


----------



## zonacero (22 Feb 2015)

Perchas dijo:


> Como dice Clapham, tenemos cuatro meses de tranquilidad y sosiego para decidir, después de eso allá cada uno con las decisiones que haya tomado, ayer a eso de las 01:00 vi Keiser Report en RT y de gilipollas no tiene un pelo. Es mi heroe, jajajajaja.



Un pequeño apunte.

Llegado el momento de vender tu oro físico si es una cantidad considerable hay un pequeño problema ¿cómo darle salida de golpe? no hablo de una onza ni de 10, hablo de más cantidad.


¿Se puede cobrar al instante si lo llevas a la tienda o tienes que esperar a que esta comunique la venta?. ¿Te lo pagan al contado o con ingreso en cuenta?.

¿Dónde vender por ejemplo un kilo de oro?

El problema no es comprar oro físico, el problema es venderlo
La venta en cambio en "oro papel" en un click recuperas tu dinero. 

Hace unas semanas en un compro oro de una ciudad mediana me comentaron que pagaban a menos de la mitad de la cotización. Porque según ellos, también tenían que ganar algo ::

Si compras oro físico, mira también llegado el caso como lo puedes vender. Te evitarás muchas sorpresas acaso desagradables. Si tienes que ir al mercado negro entonces estás jodido porque la cotización no cuenta..

Mi recomendación El Andorrano o similar


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2015)

zonacero dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte.
> 
> Llegado el momento de vender tu oro físico si es una cantidad considerable hay un pequeño problema ¿cómo darle salida de golpe? no hablo de una onza ni de 10, hablo de más cantidad.
> 
> ...




cuando empecé hace unos meses con el tema de los mps , también tenia la duda de como vender. A todos los que he comprado a lo largo de estos meses , le he preguntado si dado el caso interesaría comprar , otra cosa será el precio , y he echo una pequeña relación de posibles vendedores , que espero no tener que utilizar nunca.
si llegado el dia existe el foro , no dudare en ofrecer aquí , primero en privado a algunos contactos y después en publico.
eBay , con todos los riesgos que comporta , me ha incrementado notablemente esa lista , he echo buenos amigos , y he guardado cuidadosamente esos contactos a los que he comprado.
el problema de eBay , es que si no tienes reputación , no podrás vender a un precio , un poco razonable , es por eso que igual hago algunas ventas en eBay , simplemente para tener una pequeña reputación y si se da el caso poder aprovechar por ese canal.
el andorrano y similar , naturalmente también es buena opción , pero me da mas tranquilidad tener cuantas mas opciones mejor.

saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Feb 2015)

Attention Required! | CloudFlare
Los jeques apuestan fuerte por el oro. ienso:


----------



## xmaniac (22 Feb 2015)

si en el banco para sacar menos de 10.000€ te piden que llames con antelación no veo cómo nadie, medianamente serio, podría pagar al instante y en metálico un lingote de un 1kg

tampoco entiendo que nadie con un lingote de 1kg se piense siquiera en ir a venderlo al "mercado negro", a no ser que vaya acompañado de 4 amigos, policías nacionales todos ellos, haciendo de escolta personal

los compro oro, para el oro de inversión, ofrecen un precio bajo, quizá un 85%. tampoco es que te roben a mano armada con la venta vamos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

Hola, timi: No me voy a pronunciar abiertamente sobre lo que me preguntas, ya que mí estudio sigue su curso y éste necesita de "señales" que luego sabré o no "interpretar", aparte de que es imprescindible de que la fecha de la "cuenta atrás" esté acertada... Si no fuera "desencaminado", en el 2020 es previsible un fortísimo "cambio" cuya naturaleza ahora mismo no me atrevo a pronosticar. Antes, deberían haber "señales" muy evidentes en los años 2018 y 2019. La posibilidad que apuntas está más que contemplada y ya no digo más...

Está claro que todo el mundo se está preparando a nivel militar e incluso se tejen alianzas y "movimientos" que la gente suele desconocer. Por ejemplo, antes de que estallase el conflicto de Ucrania, y con Yanukovich en el poder, se firmó entre China y Ucrania un pacto de seguridad nuclear en Diciembre de 2013. Después, vendrían todos los acontecimientos que todos conocemos y el "acercamiento" de Rusia con China, pero antes de esto la pregunta es: ¿Por qué China tuvo interés en un pacto de ese tipo con un país que está aproximadamente a 5800 Kms. de distancia?

En fin, mí estudio va muy ligado a la Geopolítica y a la Economía, de manera que puedo asegurarte que existen muchas cosas que pueden resultar "incomprensibles" a falta de conformar el puzzle final.

Y os dejo un artículo que no me "creo", pero ahí lo dejo...

- Los nueve rasgos clave del nuevo orden mundial financiero, segÃºn el fundador del Foro de Davos - RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 19:58 ----------

# bankiero: Fijate en que el vendedor de la foto no porta ningún objeto de Oro y es que en el Islam los hombres tienen prohibido el Oro y la Seda... A nivel ornamental es exclusivo para las mujeres. En lo "monetario" es diferente y es que el Oro y la Plata siempre los han tenido en la cúspide de la pirámide de lo que ellos entienden como riqueza. En cualquier caso, hay que matizar que los "Jeques" de Arabia Saudita y países limítrofes están muy cuestionados en el mundo musulmán.

¡Ah! por cierto, el "anillo" que portaba Bin Laden ya me "abrió" bastante los ojos en relación a lo que había detrás del personaje. El clásico "error" americano, que escenifican muy bien, pero carecen bastante de cultura, al menos "clásica"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Feb 2015)

Interesante este informe, al hilo de lo que hablamos:
Las profecías de Goldman & Sachs - Informe Reservado


----------



## zonacero (22 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> cuando empecé hace unos meses con el tema de los mps , también tenia la duda de como vender. A todos los que he comprado a lo largo de estos meses , le he preguntado si dado el caso interesaría comprar , otra cosa será el precio , y he echo una pequeña relación de posibles vendedores , que espero no tener que utilizar nunca.
> si llegado el dia existe el foro , no dudare en ofrecer aquí , primero en privado a algunos contactos y después en publico.
> eBay , con todos los riesgos que comporta , me ha incrementado notablemente esa lista , he echo buenos amigos , y he guardado cuidadosamente esos contactos a los que he comprado.
> el problema de eBay , es que si no tienes reputación , no podrás vender a un precio , un poco razonable , es por eso que igual hago algunas ventas en eBay , simplemente para tener una pequeña reputación y si se da el caso poder aprovechar por ese canal.
> ...



El oro se compra normalmente poco a poco, en el foro al menos es así, un día lo quieres vender porque (por ejemplo) quieres comprar un trozo de tierra chollo que sabes que por su precio se venderá muy rápido. A esto me refiero, comprar poco a poco no es lo mismo que vender de la misma forma. 

En todo caso recomiendo las onzas, pero si son muchas tienes un problema cuanto mayor es su cotización. Los jeques compran oro y lo que les salga de la punta.. supongo que para vender será lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2015)

zonacero dijo:


> El oro se compra normalmente poco a poco, en el foro al menos es así, un día lo quieres vender porque (por ejemplo) quieres comprar un trozo de tierra chollo que sabes que por su precio se venderá muy rápido. A esto me refiero, comprar poco a poco no es lo mismo que vender de la misma forma.
> 
> En todo caso recomiendo las onzas, pero si son muchas tienes un problema cuanto mayor es su cotización. Los jeques compran oro y lo que les salga de la punta.. supongo que para vender será lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos



Hace un par de meses o 3 advertí que había un vendedor en ebay liquidando krugerrands...de echo le pillé uno.

Estaba vendiendo un 3% por debajo de spot, salvo alguna subasta que se puso a spot. Vendió en una semana 55 piezas, que le volaron con una media de 10/20 pujadores. 

Si hubiera tenido más, más hubiera vendido.

Yo no veo la venta de oro como un problema, es cierto que no es lo mismo tener liquidez que tener oro. Como no es lo mismo tener fincas que tener liquidez.

Hay bienes más líquidos y otros menos, pero para mi el oro, es de lo más liquido que hay cuando hablamos de bienes tangibles.

En cuanto a vender a mayoristas o tiendas de empeño, es evidente que lo pagarán bastante por debajo del spot, pero te lo pagarán, o sea, lo convertirás en liquidez de modo rápido y relativamente sencillo.

Convierte a día de hoy en liquidez un apartamento en una zona de escasa demanda comprado hace 10 años con la rapidez que conviertes el oro.

Hay que tener claros los conceptos de lo que queremos poseer y por que motivo.

Aquí se ha dicho muchas veces, para especular no toquéis el oro físico, no se inventó para ese menester.

Un saludo


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Feb 2015)

zonacero dijo:


> El oro se compra normalmente poco a poco, en el foro al menos es así, un día lo quieres vender porque (por ejemplo) quieres comprar un trozo de tierra chollo que sabes que por su precio se venderá muy rápido. A esto me refiero, comprar poco a poco no es lo mismo que vender de la misma forma.
> 
> En todo caso recomiendo las onzas, pero si son muchas tienes un problema cuanto mayor es su cotización. Los jeques compran oro y lo que les salga de la punta.. supongo que para vender será lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos



Imagino que todo es hablarlo con el vendedor de las tierras... la permuta todavía existe: "te doy X onzas de oro por tus tierras", vais al notario y este da fe del valor en euros del oro que entregas a cambio de las tierras.

Se lleva haciendo miles de años, otra cosa es que nos hayan hecho creer que todo hay que pagarlo con euros o (más últimamente) con tarjeta...


----------



## zonacero (22 Feb 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Imagino que todo es hablarlo con el vendedor de las tierras... la permuta todavía existe: "te doy X onzas de oro por tus tierras", vais al notario y este da fe del valor en euros del oro que entregas a cambio de las tierras.
> 
> Se lleva haciendo miles de años, otra cosa es que nos hayan hecho creer que todo hay que pagarlo con euros o (más últimamente) con tarjeta...



) ve tu a un paisano de pueblo a comprarle la finca con unas monedas de oro 

Puedes intentarlo y lo cuentas


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Feb 2015)

zonacero dijo:


> ) ve tu a un paisano de pueblo a comprarle la finca con unas monedas de oro
> 
> Puedes intentarlo y lo cuentas



La gente de ciudad sabe más de cosas modernas.
La gente de pueblo sabe más de cosas tradicionales.

Te sorprenderías.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Feb 2015)

Es que a mi lo de vender el oro no me acaba de gustar.
Yo ya dije que conviene al menos tener el 50% de liquidez para no sobrecomprar y que luego haga falta el dinero para otras cosas.

Imaginaros que teneis el lingote de oro de 400 onz o 12.5 kg, yo creo que tú vas con eso como colateral a un banco y te dan el prestamo que quieras y además te echan la alfombra roja.

El Comité de Basilea III (2012) decidió a partir del 1 de enero de 2013 que el oro se contabilizará al 100% de su valor como capital core tier 1. En resumidas cuentas, se considera el oro como un activo de riesgo cero, exactamente como los bonos soberanos AAA, o el dinero en efectivo en dólares estadounidenses o euros.
Los bancos (y las compañías de seguros) tienen a partir de esa fecha tanto interés en tener oro en stock, al igual que bonos soberanos y cash en dólares o en euros. En otras palabras, los bancos tienen la posibilidad de diversificar sus reservas incorporando oro dentro de sus fondos propios.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

Tampoco hay lugar a la polémica, por cuanto en una transacción comercial NO tiene necesariamente que haber dinero por medio, también puede darse el trueque, es decir el intercambio de mercancías y luego habrá que pagar las tasas y/o impuestos que puedan corresponder y que, obviamente, serán en el dinero "oficial"...

Saludos.


----------



## zonacero (22 Feb 2015)

cegador dijo:


> La gente de ciudad sabe más de cosas modernas.
> La gente de pueblo sabe más de cosas tradicionales.
> 
> Te sorprenderías.



Te llevo años de ventaja, solo intento objetivamente compartir lo que se del tema. La información queda registrada en el foro, después cada cual que haga lo que considere oportuno. : A mi en su momento me sirvió y mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

Interesante...

- What You Need to Know About Russia, Putin, and Gold | International Man

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - What You Need to Know About Russia, Putin, and Gold | International Man
> 
> Saludos.



Al final los únicos que van a tener oro físico de verdad, son los foreros de Burbuja visto lo visto...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Al final los únicos que van a tener oro físico de verdad, son los foreros de Burbuja visto lo visto...



Hola, paketazo: Lo de Rusia, de tanto en tanto, lo saco y es que suele haber demasiada ignorancia al respecto... Y es que yo no creo que ninguna "solución dorada" vaya a venir ni desde Rusia, China o los BRICS, y otra cosa muy distinta es que el Oro puedan utilizarlo de alguna manera para "presionar"...

Bueno, me imagino que en foros económicos como éste, Rankia, etc. suele haber una mayor y mejor información, de manera que no es nada extraño que se lean recomendaciones sobre la tenencia "física" de MPs y eso da qué pensar a la gente, así que no es extraño que una parte de ésta busque ahí "refugio" para parte de su Patrimonio, sino fuera así, ten por seguro que los "metaleros" seríamos bastantes menos, aunque la realidad es que somos muy minoritarios.ienso:

Ese "problema" no existe en Asia y te aseguro que aquellos que pueden tienen MPs, independientemente de su clase social... Tienen mucha experiencia sobre devaluaciones, confiscaciones, revueltas, guerras, etc., así que ya están "curados de espantos". En cambio, en buena parte de Occidente, se sigue en la más absoluta inopia y se da por hecho de que el Sistema no puede "caer"...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (22 Feb 2015)

Dejo unos artículos el primero es actual y el otro (con sus continuaciones en la parte inferior del mismo) es antiguo. La verdad que lo he leido y me ha gustado y uno me ha llevado al otro. Tiene un poco de metalero y mucho de prepper como nos gusta es este foro:XX::XX::XX:

Sobrevivir a un colapso completo del sistema en Sarajevo

Hiperinflación en Bulgaria 1996-1997

Si alguno sabe sobre otros artículo, libros, videos, etc.. sobre estos temas agradecería que los pusiera ya que me parecen interesantisimos.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, Tons: Ya iré colocando algunos enlaces sobre lo que sugieres. De hecho, tengo bastante información sobre ello, ya que me dediqué mucho al estudio de las Hiperinflaciones, especialmente a la de la República de Weimar. Hoy os dejo un vídeo muy interesante y que ya tiene algo de tiempo, pero sigue vigente...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p_BSMBEZ5o

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (23 Feb 2015)

Gracias Fernando, yo voy a añadir:

- La inflación de dinero fiat en francia. A. Dickinson White (Hiperinflacion revolución francesa)
- El libro de la selva. Pedro A. Prieto (¿prepper?)
- Cuando el dinero muere. Fergusson Adam (Hiperinflación republica de Weimar)
- Y por último un comic (pero real) Los renos de la isla de San Mattew de Stuart Mcmillen (colapso y de los gordos)

Todos los podeis encontrar en .pdf desde google. Si alguno tiene dificultad en encontrar alguno en concreto que me mande un privado.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, Tons: Ya que te interesa ese tema te dejo lo último que tengo de Pedro Prieto, al que yo no asocio estrictamente al movimiento "prepper"... Aunque su "mensaje" sí que se puede considerar que está en el "libro de ruta" de los que tenemos ese "modo de vida"...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvSd8G6kKeQ

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (23 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - What You Need to Know About Russia, Putin, and Gold | International Man
> 
> Saludos.




Muy buen aporte, fernando.


Resumiendo el artículo:
- para un ruso, comprar oro es muy difícil y caro.
- los lingotes solo se pueden comprar en los pocos bancos que tienen licencia para ello. Y con un IVA del 18%. Y solo los puedes vender a esos mismos bancos. La venta a otro particular está prohibida.
- las monedas de oro rusas (de poca calidad) se pueden comprar en numismáticas y no tienen IVA. Las monedas extranjeras son carísimas.
- Sólo un 4% de los rusos están a favor de invertir en metales preciosos.
- quien realmente compra oro en Rusia es el Banco Central de Rusia.


El oro como moneda no interesa. Ni aquí ni en Rusia.
Interesa fuera de la circulación, escondido en cámaras acorazadas.


----------



## timi (23 Feb 2015)

Corona danesa se colapsa por rumores de controles de capital

dejo esto ,,, buenos dias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo de Moisés Romero...

- La Carta de la Bolsa -

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 10:11 ----------

Y los MPs prosiguen con su caída: el Oro ha roto el soporte y anda por los $1193,60 y la Plata en los 16,150...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Feb 2015)

Alan Greenspan Warns: There Will Be a Greenspan abrió la boca de nuevo... lean lean.


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Feb 2015)

Kennedy dijo:


> Muy buen aporte, fernando.
> 
> 
> Resumiendo el artículo:
> ...



Gracias por el resumen. 

Me parece una idea muy buena que, a parte de poner un link, se haga un esbozo en un par de líneas de lo que nos vamos a encontrar.

Más todavía si el link es en una lengua diferente a la del foro.

--------------

Por otra parte, el oro por debajo de los 1200$, ya me lo olí el viernes. Los MP siguen en caida, lo de enero fue una ilusión.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, cegador: No se pueden pedir "imposibles", al menos a los que solemos aportar más al hilo. Tienes que entender que bastante trabajo da seleccionar las informaciones (primero hay que leerlas) y luego enlazarlas, aparte de los comentarios que se suelen realizar. Hacer un resumen es algo que tendría que hacerse de "espontánea" como ha sido en el caso de Kennedy, aunque éste conforero cuando hay algo que realmente le interesa suele hacerlo. En cualquier caso, si no se domina el idioma, pues lo normal es activar el traductor del navegador y éste ya nos aproximará bastante al contenido de la información. El no hacer algo tan simple como eso, supone perderse una información "alternativa", que por regla general es muy interesante. Mira, el otro día iba a colocar un enlace de Pravda (yo no sé Ruso), pero me "corté" al final...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Oro, pues está subiendo un poco respecto a mí anterior comentario, pero es que el aspecto es BAJISTA y no de ahora, sino desde hace algo más de dos años... Debemos verlo como lo que es: una oportunidad de compra si profundiza todavía más en la caída. Aunque eso debe decidirlo cada cuál...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Valor Añadido- Aviso a navegantes: los de siempre os están dando gato por liebre - Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Feb 2015)

Hará lo de siempre: tres intentos de subida a los 1200 y tal, pero perderá otros 20$/30$ esta semana 8:


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos.

Os dejo algunos links por si os pudieran interesar.

1. Analistas preven incremento de un 20% en la inversion en oro en Arabia Saudi en 2015. Datos interesantes: 55 toneladas de oro en la actual demanda; 9 billones de SR es la estimacion del actual Mercado del oro en Arabia Saudi (nada despreciable).

https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/saudi-gold-investments-poised-grow-20-sr14bn-2015-053605083.html

2. Oro en Rusia. Algunos puntos de interes: a) la especulacion de que Rusia iba a vender parte de su oro debido a la devaluacion del rublo y la caida del Brent, mas que especulacion, fue manipulacion interesada de medios oficialistas (ademas de lo del articulo, confirmado con un contacto que vive alli y conoce el tema); b) se habla de que Rusia ahora puede tener entre un 13-14% de sus reservas cubiertas en oro

http://www.mineweb.com/news/gold/russia-cools-gold-reserve-additions-in-january/


Saludos

JG


----------



## sukumvir (23 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Lo de Rusia, de tanto en tanto, lo saco y es que suele haber demasiada ignorancia al respecto... Y es que yo no creo que ninguna "solución dorada" vaya a venir ni desde Rusia, China o los BRICS, y otra cosa muy distinta es que el Oro puedan utilizarlo de alguna manera para "presionar"...
> 
> Bueno, me imagino que en foros económicos como éste, Rankia, etc. suele haber una mayor y mejor información, de manera que no es nada extraño que se lean recomendaciones sobre la tenencia "física" de MPs y eso da qué pensar a la gente, así que no es extraño que una parte de ésta busque ahí "refugio" para parte de su Patrimonio, sino fuera así, ten por seguro que los "metaleros" seríamos bastantes menos, aunque la realidad es que somos muy minoritarios.ienso:
> 
> ...



Hola fernando, me gustaria consultar tu opinion sobre Fukushima, de repente la noticia confirmacion de lo que todos sabemos aparece en periodicos de tirada regional como Las Provincias de Valencia.... aquello continua expulsando radiacion.

Es como un pistoletazo o senyal para incrementar los cortos sobre la deuda japonesa..pero me gustaria tu vision especialmente la geopolitica si puedes compartirla.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Curiosamente, nunca he escrito sobre el desastre de Fukushima, quizás porque nadie me había preguntado al respecto... aunque evidentemente tengo mí particular opinión.

Realmente, en ningún momento, Fukushima ha estado controlada y SÍ que ha continuada "descontrolada" desde el principio del desastre. Hacen lo que pueden y sólo es "parchear" continuamente... Es muy relevante que, a pesar de la magnitud del "incidente", no suele aparecer en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" y parece que la "orden" es que practiquen la táctica del avestruz...

Te dejo un enlace para que sigas la actualidad del tema...

- Resumenes desde Fukushima

Bien, y ahora entremos en "materia", aunque sea de forma sucinta. Lo que voy a comentar no te va a coger de sorpresa, porque te he leído en varias ocasiones y creo que sabes perfectamente de lo que voy a hablar...

En lo que a mí respecta, creo que el 11 de Marzo de 2011 se produjo un Tsunami "artificial" para destruir el complejo de Fukushima. Al principio, creí que se había utilizado la Tecnología HAARP, pero después me ha convencido más la "teoría" de que se utilizó un ingenio nuclear...

Si nos retraemos en el tiempo, allá por FEBRERO de 2007, la revista japonesa de negocios "Zaikai Tembo", citando un informe de la CIA, escribió que Japón estaba obteniendo gran parte de su energía a través de la nuclear y, que si se continuaba así, era muy factible que bajará en buena parte su dependencia del Petróleo y ello podría alejarle de la influencia americana. La conclusión de ese informe era que la mejor "solución" era destruir a Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO), y cuyo personal dirigía la planta de Fukushima.

Aparte de esto que estoy comentando, hay que recordar que General Electric fue la principal constructora de la planta de Fukushima y que esa multinacional tiene una gran vinculación con la familia Rockefeller... para que vayas atando "cabos". Y también conviene saber que, antes del "suceso" de Fukushima, tanto Westinghouse como General Electric vendieron sus negocios de fabricación de planta de energía de Toshiba e Hitachi.

Parece ser que el artefacto nuclear utilizado para provocar el cataclismo fue portado por el buque japonés "Chikyu", dedicado a la perforación de aguas profundas. Según reportes de prensa locales, se sitúa el "Chikyu" perforando cerca de la Costa de Sendai, en los meses previos al Tsunami del 11 de Marzo de 2011...

Por cierto, el encargado de guardar el "gallinero" era una "zorra": la Compañía de Seguridad ISRAELÍ "Magna BSP"... Y lo comento porque se sospecha que también hubo sabotaje "interno".

Conclusión: el objetivo se cumplió, ya que la autosuficiencia energética nipona pasó del 20% al 5%... Luego, se han contaminado unos mares que perjudican principalmente tanto a Japón como a China, aparte de a muchos otros países asiáticos relevantes. Y es de presumir que el impacto medioambiental a escala mundial va a ser de gran relevancia, independientemente de la "ignorancia" que muestran los medios "oficiales" de desinformación.

Y NO, no creo que vaya a afectar a los Bonos japoneses, ya que eso debió suceder ya hace tiempo y no ahora. Insisto en que Fukushima SIEMPRE ha sido un problema sin resolver y únicamente "parcheado"... ¿Hasta cuándo?

Los Bonos japoneses, al igual que otros, caerán por otras "circunstancias", pero eso será... ¡MAÑANA!

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2015)

jejeje los visionarios de milanuncios:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Importante, lea con atencion


siempre me encuentro cosas curiosas en estas páginas.

Realmente ando buscando a uno de Faura a ver si vuelve a las andadas...

*edito*

Respecto a lo que comenta *fernando* respecto a lo del tsunami en Japón, la red está llena de videos del estilo a este:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqJRE5jK71I

¿quién sabe?, además se dice que ya existe la tecnología para generar terremotos a día de hoy. Pero bueno, también se dice que hay extraterrestres entre nosotros...
Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Feb 2015)

testeando en los 1200...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: El mismo Fracking ya sabemos que genera terremotos... y esto está más que comprobado.

Hombre, supongo que los "extraterrestres" tendrán cosas más importante que hacer que "pasearse" entre nosotros...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 20:35 ----------

Interesante artículo, aunque un poco largo, pero que habla sobre un posible Peak en el Oro y, posiblemente, también en la Plata...

- Initial Mining Earnings Essentially Confirm Peak Gold | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Dejo un enlace que interesará a sukumvir y a quienes estén interesados en el tema de Fukushima...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-22/a...ew-fukushima-leak-sees-70x-increase-radiation

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (23 Feb 2015)

Buenas.

Una cosa que me esta ultimamente llamando la atención es que el platino lleva un tiempo por debajo del precio del oro y cada vez a mas distancia, cuando antes era el platino el q estaba por encima y además a veces a bastante distancia.

Me imagino que será algo transitorio, o se ha invertido por algo?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Una cosa que me esta ultimamente llamando la atención es que el platino lleva un tiempo por debajo del precio del oro y cada vez a mas distancia, cuando antes era el platino el q estaba por encima y además a veces a bastante distancia.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, tengo 1Oz de platino (moneda), que adquirí por curiosidad y a buen precio, y cuando la pillé hace unos meses estaba unos 10$ por encima del oro la cotización. Ahora ya ves.

Supongo que se igualarán , pero no se cual irá a buscar a cual. De saberlo, sería un buen negocio para posicionarse en derivados ¿verdad?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2015)

Por si os sirve, hace poco leí una noticia de Reuters relativa a este tema que comentáis sobre el Platino vs Oro, y una de las "causas" era que los ETFs de Platino habían realizado este mes las mayores salidas mensuales desde principios de 2010...

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Feb 2015)

Más noticias sobre el oro
'Fiebre del oro': ricos compran lingotes frenÃ©ticamente temiendo la salida griega de la eurozona - RT
Un saludo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Feb 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/sge-chairman-india-will-become-sges-largest-partner/


----------



## Crisis Warrior (24 Feb 2015)

_*Vivimos en un sistema burbuja*_

¿Alguno de vosotros se ha pasado por alguna sucursal del Banco de España últimamente?
Si la respuesta es que no, os invito encarecidamente a hacerlo. Podréis ver a cientos de personas haciendo cola para comprar Euros. ¿Euros?, si Euros he dicho. La explicación está en que este año la distribución de los Euros de Andorra los realiza el BDE, los reparte mezclados con las monedas de emisión de este año. El resultado es que mucha gente se ha lanzado a comprarlos pues se están pagando precios exhorbitados:
Las tiras se están pagando a unos 30€ a falta de las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos.
Las carteras sobre los 75€ las que salen baratas.
Lo siento, pero no comprendo como alguien se gasta tal cantidad de dinero en algo cuyo valor facial son 3,88€ y que dentro de unos años cuando quiera venderlo le darán eso exactamente, 3,88€. El que coleccione Euros y no me crea, que se coja una de sus preciadas viejas tiras y se vaya a un comerciante a ver cuanto le da.
Todo esto ya sin tener en cuenta que las monedas de Euro son una mierda pinchada en un palo, metálicamente hablando claro, formadas por unas aleaciones que se oxidan en seguida y que dentro de unos años veremos cuantas quedarán reconocibles.

¿Sabéis cual es el precio de un Iphone6?
No lo busquéis, ya os lo digo yo. El más barato de la gama cuesta 699€. Una locura y aún así se han vendido millones. (10 millones en tres días).

¿Habéis hablado con amigos y familiares sobre los depósitos bancarios?
¿Cuantos os han dicho que piensan meter su dinero en bolsa? ¿O lo han metido ya?
La bolsa está claramente alcista desde hace tiempo, y no tiene pinta de que vaya a parar. Y esto con una economía en claro estancamiento global. Que no se crece está claro, pero a las gacelas les da igual y se lanzan sin pensàrselo dos veces a la máquina de picar carne que es la bolsa, cuando acaba el juego para ellas, se dan cuenta que más que gacelas eran borregos y han acabado trasquilados.
Esta situación con el tiempo, cuando los bancos empiecen a "dar" intereses negativos se agravará.

Todo esto que describo no son las causas de algo, son los síntomas una enfermedad que aqueja nuestro sistema financiero global y que amenaza con aniquilar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos hoy en día.

La inflación no es otra cosa que:
(Masa monetaria x Velocidad de circulación del dinero)/Producción de bienes y servicios
Analicemos estos factores por un momento:

Masa monetaria: La masa monetaria que existe en la actualidad es brutal, existe tal cantidad de dinero en juego (me niego a decir en circulación) que es imposible de calcular, sencillamente no se sabe la cantidad de dinero que existe y lo mejor de todo es que con la reserva fraccionaria este tiende a multiplicarse exponencialmente.

Velocidad de circulación del dinero: Es el factor que multiplica la masa monetaria, lo que ocurre es que por muy pequeño que sea, cuando multiplica a la masa monetaria brutal que anda sobre nuestras cabezas, este se convierte en un número absurdo.

Producción de bienes y servicios: Para mi es la madre del cordero. ¿Os habéis parado a pensar en la cantidad de chorradas que están continuamente a nuestra disposición? Peluquerias caninas, centros de manicura regentados por chinos, palos para selfies (es con este artefacto cuando comprendí que nuestra especie no solo debe desaparecer si no que además se lo merece), ropa para perros, gafas para gente que no necesita gafas, comercios en los que solo venden un producto (vapeadores, gorras, cinturones, corbatas....), así me podría tirar toda una semana.

El problema es que para mantener el sistema ponzi en el que vivimos y no entrar en una vorágine hiperinflacionaria El sistema necesita crear bienes y servicios de la nada a la misma velocidad que aumenta la Masa monetaria. Pero claro los economistas se han olvidado de algo sin apenas importancia ¡QUE NUESTRO PLANETA ES FINITO! y que llegará un día en que el sistema de bienes y servicios colapsará por falta de energía y su sistema ponzi se irá a tomar x cu**, y nosotros con él por supuesto.

Saludos.
Crisis Warrior.


----------



## Kennedy (24 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sukumvir: Curiosamente, nunca he escrito sobre el desastre de Fukushima, quizás porque nadie me había preguntado al respecto... aunque evidentemente tengo mí particular opinión.
> 
> Realmente, en ningún momento, Fukushima ha estado controlada y SÍ que ha continuada "descontrolada" desde el principio del desastre. Hacen lo que pueden y sólo es "parchear" continuamente... Es muy relevante que, a pesar de la magnitud del "incidente", no suele aparecer en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" y parece que la "orden" es que practiquen la táctica del avestruz...
> 
> ...




Fantástico resumen, Fernando.

Para el que quiera hacerse un máster sobre Fukushima, aquí en burbuja.info encontrará 20 hilos repletos de información. El ultimo de ellos, aquí.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Feb 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Tambien es importante tener en cuenta que el principal productor de platino ( y otros metales raros) es Rusia con un mercado de produccion a nivel casi de monopolio.Es quizas otra manera de castigarla,como con el petroleo.




Hola

Rusia es el segundo pais productor de platino con un ratio de produccion cinco veces menor que South Africa, que es el primero.

A nivel de reservas, South Africa tiene un estimado de reservas de Pt de 63000 tm, mientras que Rusia, segundo pais en esto, las tiene en 1100 tm y USA en 900 tm.

&bull; Platinum metal reserves worldwide by country 2014 | Statistic

Sin embargo Rusia se mueve en este Mercado y recientemente ha logrado un acuerdo para un macro proyecto en Zimbabwe:

allAfrica.com: Zimbabwe: Mega Platinum Project Takes Off

Lo de South Africa es incredible en cuanto a reservas no solo de Pt sino en general de los PGMs: el 92% del total de las reservas mundiales estan alli.


----------



## sukumvir (24 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sukumvir: Curiosamente, nunca he escrito sobre el desastre de Fukushima, quizás porque nadie me había preguntado al respecto... aunque evidentemente tengo mí particular opinión.
> 
> Realmente, en ningún momento, Fukushima ha estado controlada y SÍ que ha continuada "descontrolada" desde el principio del desastre. Hacen lo que pueden y sólo es "parchear" continuamente... Es muy relevante que, a pesar de la magnitud del "incidente", no suele aparecer en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" y parece que la "orden" es que practiquen la táctica del avestruz...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por todo el detalle... me asombro ver la coincidencia entre el reciente articulo de zerohedge, ya que hace tiempo que no publicaban mucho al respecto, y lo que parece ser una difusion calculada del desastre continuo hacia medios de masas de caracter oficialista... estoy de acuerdo que aun no se precipitara un ataque via mercado de bonos... pero ha sido la escalada en la difusion lo que me ha llamado la atencion y no la magnitud del contenido el cual la ha estado circunscrito a esquinas informativas como burbuja.info

Kyle Bass, Hayman Capital, ha liderado los cortos de JGB,s. Tardo mucho en salir de perdidas, pero parece que sus posiciones en ese trade se autofinancian sin aun dar grandes beneficios... No me cabe duda que debe estar manejando dinero para oligarcas tejanos u otros que son los que le guian y crean la leptokurtosis que luego les genera beneficios... aes curioso que para un tipo tan racional y frio como Kyle Bass, hay un componente emocional de odio a Japon a la que considera la sociedad mas xenofobica del mundo.... un tejano! 

Mi impresion es que parece que hay una tension entre grupos que quieren dejar caer las cosas ya! y otros que prefieren esperar a manyana... y pongo enfasis en el sentimiento de tension que me acompanya.... hay esquinas de conflicto que aun estan verdes o conjeladas...pero que podrian madurar y reaccion a gran excala precipitarse con un evento traumatico...en el momento preciso... y estoy viendo cosas por aqui que no me gustan un pelo.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos cordiales


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kennedy: El resumen que he efectuado sobre Fukushima parte de una información generalista y que emana de la teoría conspirativa... No suelo entrar en el resto de los hilos del foro y es que prefiero leer las noticias/informaciones que me llegan o que busco, por tanto desconozco bastante lo que se edita en el foro. Al principio de mi arribada al mismo no era así, pero luego me encontré con unos "inconvenientes" que no acepto y me refiero a las "formas" que en ocasiones se utilizan. Por cierto, aún recuerdo agradablemente que mi primer debate en el foro fue contigo. Y agradecerte tus últimas colaboraciones aquí y que espero continúen.

# sukumvir: Mira, por este hilo y en cualquiera persona que tenga "dos dedos de frente", se percibe un fuerte "olor a azufre" en el ambiente... Y también hay mucho MIEDO subyacente en la Sociedad, ya sea en la española, europea, americana e incluso puede que también en la que te encuentres ahora...

Efectivamente, hay una fuerte lucha en la "sombra" de poderosos grupos y que podrían denominarse las auténticas "manos fuertes" que mueven nuestro mundo, tanto en Occidente como en Oriente. Como bien dices, parece ser que unos son partidarios de dejar caer el Sistema o propiciarlo y otros son partidarios de extremar mucho más la situación. De momento, parece que éstos últimos se están imponiendo, aunque por los "pelos"... Es muy difícil evaluar la situación, ya que la información que nos llega está muy sesgada y distorsionada, aparte de que luego hay que "procesarla"...

sukumvir, en el Japón se están viendo muchas cosas en los últimos tiempos y, por ejemplo, se está avanzando para que ése país se muestre más "beligerante" exteriormente. De hecho, se pretende que tenga presencia militar fuera de su país... En fin, ya veremos lo que tardan en reavivar el conflicto de las Senkaku.

Y dejo una noticia y un artículo de opinión que pueden resultar interesantes...

- EE.UU. investiga a 10 de los mayores bancos por fraude en los precios de los metales - RT

- Vozpópuli - La gran transformación

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2015)

*crisis warrior* en el círculo personas que me muevo nadie va a comprar euros al banco de España, y la verdad personalmente hace años que no voy por allí. Pero si de verdad hay gente que hace cola para eso, pues que te voy a decir, también hay gente que hace kilómetros y está horas esperando bajo la lluvia la llegada del autobús de su equipo para sacar una foto "con suerte"...paradojas del ser humano.

En mi circulo de amistades/conocidos, solo una persona tiene un IPhone, y lo compró de segunda mano, la mayoría Smartphones de gama media y baja (como el mío)...será que estoy muy mal relacionado (esto lo digo en serio)

El 80% de la gente que conozco no tiene dinero para meter en bolsa ni fondos...a penas van sacando para pagar la hipoteca, y si les preguntas lo que es el OTC o el MAB o un ETF, te miran con cara : ¡cállate un poco tío, y vamos a tomar unas cañas!

En cuanto a la inflación haces una buena descripción de algo de lo que todos escuchan hablar en las noticias, pero nadie se plantea realmente ni lo que es ni lo que les afecta. Ese impuesto invisible que nos roba desde hace décadas no se protesta, solo se deja correr como el agua del río, hasta que haya una crecida y nos arrastre a todos.

Oye los palos para los selfies son muy útiles, seguro que el que los patentó se ha sacado una pasta. Y en cuanto que vamos hacia nuestra desaparición, no te olvides que también hemos inventado curas para enfermedades, hemos salido al espacio, yo mismo interacciono contigo a través de un mundo virtual, podemos bajar al super y comprar paté de Nueva Zelanda, incluso tirarnos un pedo poniendo un mechero detrás, incendiarlo, y subirlo al YouTube para que millones de personas lo vean al instante...así que puede que desaparezcamos, y puede que no...eso no lo tengo tan claro.

Nuestro planeta es finito, pero piensa en el trasvase de lo que se demanda...hemos cambiado madera por serrín, papel por pantallas, coches por metro, casas por un solo edificio...incluso la demanda de petróleo parece que decrece, 8 hijos por 1 y con suerte...el planeta es finito pero las ideas no.

Veremos lo que sucede.

*jhonGalt* buena aclaración con el platino, toda pista es buena para seguir el camino.

*fernando* que EEUU investigue a la banca es como poner al lobo a vigilar al zorro dentro del gallinero...pero ojalá salga la verdad a la luz sobre esa manipulación obvia pero negada por todos.

*carlilatunya* pues esos ricos no logran subir la cotización para lanzarse a por el oro como locos...me huele a lo de los griegos de hace unos días que iban a acabar con el oro también.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sukumvir: Curiosamente, nunca he escrito sobre el desastre de Fukushima, quizás porque nadie me había preguntado al respecto... aunque evidentemente tengo mí particular opinión.
> 
> Realmente, en ningún momento, Fukushima ha estado controlada y SÍ que ha continuada "descontrolada" desde el principio del desastre. Hacen lo que pueden y sólo es "parchear" continuamente... Es muy relevante que, a pesar de la magnitud del "incidente", no suele aparecer en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" y parece que la "orden" es que practiquen la táctica del avestruz...
> 
> ...



Fernando, gracias por el aporte, muy interesante. No habia leido u oido esa teoria sobre Japon. Sin embargo si habia visto bastante sobre el uso de esas tecnologias por ejemplo en el terrenoto de Haiti. Incluso en el de Chile de 2010. Sabes algo al respecto? Tienes alguna informacion? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## oinoko (24 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> Corona danesa se colapsa por rumores de controles de capital
> 
> dejo esto ,,, buenos dias



Ayer no pude entrar en el foro, he visto esto ahora y me ha dado un vuelco el corazon, casi me da un infarto.
Al leerlo resulta que ha bajado un descomunal 0.13% ...... Creo que viviré.

El becario que ha escrito esto debe ser el mismo becario del Mundo que escribió el notición de que "La Universitat de València pagará 600 Eurazos brutos a repartir a Iglesias y Errejón por 2 semanas de clases".

La Universitat de València pagará a Iglesias y Errejón por clases 'on line' | Comunidad Valenciana | EL MUNDO

Saludos.


----------



## Infeliz (24 Feb 2015)

Acabo de comprar monedas de oro (filarmónicas) por valor aproximado de 2 mensualidades de sueldo mías (íntegras y netas) y aproximadamente un 7,5% de mis ahorros.

He hecho bien o he sido tonto y era un momento muy malo. Me daba pereza informarme demasiado (soy un vago redomado) así que como no me gusta el panorama de Grecia y la incertidumbre política de España para el futuro, he entrado en goldprice.org y he visto que el oro estaba casi en mínimos de los últimos 5 años (en libras esterlinas, la moneda en que me pagan) y me he decidido.

Gracias.


----------



## oinoko (24 Feb 2015)

Infeliz dijo:


> Acabo de comprar monedas de oro (filarmónicas) por valor aproximado de 2 mensualidades de sueldo mías (íntegras y netas) y aproximadamente un 7,5% de mis ahorros.
> 
> He hecho bien o he sido tonto y era un momento muy malo. Me daba pereza informarme demasiado (soy un vago redomado) así que como no me gusta el panorama de Grecia y la incertidumbre política de España para el futuro, he entrado en goldprice.org y he visto que el oro estaba casi en mínimos de los últimos 5 años (en libras esterlinas, la moneda en que me pagan) y me he decidido.
> 
> Gracias.



¿Te daba pereza informarte antes de comprar y ahora vienes buscando la confirmación de que has hecho bien al comprar?

.....Me da pereza responder.


----------



## Infeliz (24 Feb 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> ¿Te daba pereza informarte antes de comprar y ahora vienes buscando la confirmación de que has hecho bien al comprar?
> 
> .....Me da pereza responder.



No entiendo muy bien el motivo de su respuesta pero supongo que sea para pedir una clarificación: sí, fue una compra impulsiva.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2015)

Infeliz dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el motivo de su respuesta pero supongo que sea para pedir una clarificación: sí, fue una compra impulsiva.



Al ser algo impulsivo te podría pasar lo mismo que si ves a una tía cachonda en una discoteca y le entras al morro...puedes triunfar o puedes llevarte un sopapo. 

En este caso, pienso que si no eres impulsivo también para vender, podrás salvaguardar ese 7,5% de tu patrimonio contra futuras tormentas económicas.

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Feb 2015)

Hola

Os dejo esta informacion no publicada (quizas en la pagina del MEED la publiquen pronto) que esta relacionado con el barril brent y que desde el punto de vista de como puede evolucionar el mundo por oriente medio a alguien le puede interesar... Si no es oportuna, me lo decis.

Hace unas horas ha terminado una conferencia dada por Richard Thompson, director editorial de MEED en Dubai, en relacion al impacto de los precios del petroleo en el desarrollo de los GCC (incluyendo Iraq), con los siguientes mensajes principales:

1. Hay ahora mismo en fase de analisis proyectos por valor de 2,7 trillones de dolares.
2. El Mercado de proyectos (infraestructuras, plantas quimicas, solares, etc...) crecio un 10% en 2014, siendo Saudi Arabia responsible en un 44%.
3. El escenario masque MEED baraja para 2015 es un brent en torno a los 60-70 dolares, por debajo de lo que proyecta la OPEC (70-80 dolares).
4. No se preven cambios en el consumo de gas natural y tampoco se espera un cambio de estrategia en cuanto a reducer production por los paises de la OPEC.
5. Como resultado de estos precios se espera una reduccion en los ingresos publicos de los GCC de unos 400 billones de dolares, pasando de un superavit fiscal del 6% en 2014 a un deficit fiscal del 7% en 2015.
6. Se estima una caida en el crecimiento de los GCC de en torno el 1.5%
7. Lo que se comentaba hoy es que Iraq necesita un brent a 120$, UAE y Qatar a 60$ y Saudi Arabia (y ahi me he llevado la sorpresa) a 90 $. Motivo de este ultimo: tasa de desempleo de locales alta (descontento), subsidios y que no quieren cortar inversiones en agua, energia alternativa, salud y educacion para los locales.
8. En consecuencia, Saudi Arabia planea reducir costos y no parece estar teniendo una vision de "gestion de crisis" adecuada: simplemente, cortar.

En relacion a este punto leia recientemente (no me acuerdo si de algun conforero o de alguna publicacion, sorry) que esta caida en las inversiones del oil and gas supondran, en un ciclo alcista (recuperacion de actividad, incremento de demanda) una carestia de petroleo debido a la depletacion de los actuals campos y la falta de proyectos de desarrollo si siguen los recortes. Esto puede pasar si los precios de 60-70 permanecen durante los proximos dos anyos.

Por supuesto, todos estos analisis parten de una evolucion "normal"... cualquier cisne negro puede cambiar todo el panorama.

Saludos

JG


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2015)

Infeliz dijo:


> Acabo de comprar monedas de oro (filarmónicas) por valor aproximado de 2 mensualidades de sueldo mías (íntegras y netas) y aproximadamente un 7,5% de mis ahorros.
> 
> He hecho bien o he sido tonto y era un momento muy malo. Me daba pereza informarme demasiado (soy un vago redomado) así que como no me gusta el panorama de Grecia y la incertidumbre política de España para el futuro, he entrado en goldprice.org y he visto que el oro estaba casi en mínimos de los últimos 5 años (en libras esterlinas, la moneda en que me pagan) y me he decidido.
> 
> Gracias.



Bueno, pues ahora las guardas en un calcetin y sigues con tu vida.
Te recomendaria que mientras, te enteraras de lo que has comprado y supieras lo que es 
Vives en UK? Por que no has comprado soberanos?


----------



## Crisis Warrior (24 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *crisis warrior* en el círculo personas que me muevo nadie va a comprar euros al banco de España, y la verdad personalmente hace años que no voy por allí. Pero si de verdad hay gente que hace cola para eso, pues que te voy a decir, también hay gente que hace kilómetros y está horas esperando bajo la lluvia la llegada del autobús de su equipo para sacar una foto "con suerte"...paradojas del ser humano.
> 
> En mi circulo de amistades/conocidos, solo una persona tiene un IPhone, y lo compró de segunda mano, la mayoría Smartphones de gama media y baja (como el mío)...será que estoy muy mal relacionado (esto lo digo en serio)
> 
> ...



Hola paketazo,
Cada uno tiene los círculos de amistades que tiene, y cada circulo de personas se suele agrupar por aficiones afines, la mayor parte de ellas sin darnos cuenta, detraen una importante cantidad de energía/recursos que las generaciones echaran en falta.

En mi circulo conozco a algunos que ya tienen el último Iphone, entre ellos un niño de 9 años....absurdo.

El otro 20% de personas que conoces sí, y la mayoría acabarán suicidando su dinero en nuevos productos bancarios, el otro 80%, en su mayoría, será carne de cañón de créditos rápidos.

Los palos para selfies son el resultado de las múltiples burbujas que aparecen y se destruyen cada día, habiendo gente que acumula una enorme cantidad de dinero en un muy breve espacio de tiempo, podría haber puesto como ejemplo cualquier otra cosa, como por ejemplo las gomas con las que los niños hacían las pulseras el año pasado.

Que me dirías si te dijera que la arena se está acabando? si la arena, pues seguramente lo mismo que a los que se lo he comentado, que estoy como una cabra.
Pues aquí tienes un pequeño apunte:
Ladrones de arena | Planeta Futuro | EL PA

El conocimiento humano nos ha sacado de muchos aprietos, espero que tengas razón y nos saque también de este.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Fernando, gracias por el aporte, muy interesante. No habia leido u oido esa teoria sobre Japon. Sin embargo si habia visto bastante sobre el uso de esas tecnologias por ejemplo en el terrenoto de Haiti. Incluso en el de Chile de 2010. Sabes algo al respecto? Tienes alguna informacion? Gracias de nuevo.



Hola, Buenas Tardes aquí: SÍ, astur_burbuja, leí algo al respecto sobre el Terremoto de Chile del 27 de Febrero de 2010 y, al igual que el de Haiti del 12 de Enero de ese año, se les suelen asociar a que fueran provocados por la Tecnología HAARP... Recuerdo que el Terremoto de Chile despertó mí interés por haberse dado algunas similitudes con el Terremoto que destruyó Tangshan... 

Tengo que explicar que este tema es más viejo de lo que la gente se piensa... Por ejemplo, en Enero de 1978, el Dr. Andrija Puharich, presentó una investigación titulada: "Global Magnetic Warfare - A Layman´s View of Certain Artificially Induced Unusua Effects on The Planet Earth During 1976 and 1977" ("Asuntos de Guerra Magnética Global, una visión de efectos inusuales inducidos en el planeta entre 1976 y 1977").

En este informe, el Dr. Puharich sostiene: "Of the many great earthquakes of 1976, there is one that demand special attention - The July 28, 1976, Tangshan, China earthquake." ("De todos los grandes terremotos, hay uno que demanda nuestra especial atención, el del 28 de Julio de 1976, el de Tangshan, China).

Hay que recordar que el terremoto que destruyó Tangshan mató a aproximadamente unas 650.000 personas. Y en ese terremoto se dieron fenómenos muy extraños, justo antes del primer movimiento a las 03:42 horas. Fenómenos semejantes se dieron antes del Terremoto de Chile.

Bueno, astur_burbuja, al Terremoto de Tangshan SÍ que me dediqué hace muchos años, al igual que sigo lo sucedido en Fukushima, pero NO he profundizado en los terremotos de Chile y de Haití, así que poco más te puedo decir.

# Crisis Warrir: Excelente comentario y que invita a la "reflexión"... Tampoco creo que a la raza humana le quede mucha más "cuerda" y un conocimiento de la Historia nos indica que hace tiempo que el hombre ya camina hacia atrás como los cangrejos...

# paketazo: La noticia enlazada no quiere decir que vaya a ser "cierto", pero algo tienen que hacer, aunque sea de "cara a la galería"... En ese "contexto" hay que ver la información enlazada.

# JohnGalt: Toda aportación siempre es bienvenida y éste NO es un hilo exclusivamente "metalero", ya que solemos tocar otros temas y muy variados. Además, el Petróleo es una materia prima que está muy presente en este hilo. Y sobre el mismo va la información que a continuación enlazo...

- ANÃLISIS INQUIETANTE: Â¿POR QUÃ‰ LOS PAÃSES AUMENTAN SUS RESERVAS ESTRATÃ‰GICAS DE PETRÃ“LEO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2015 at 16:38 ----------

# Crisis Warrior: Mientras estaba escribiendo, has editado otro comentario y, la verdad, es que tienes más razón de la que piensas. Supongo que tienes un trabajo parecido al mío y eso te permite ver varios de los "mundos" que se dan al mismo tiempo... Y NO, no es extraño que muchos críos tengan a su alcance tecnología cara y, al mismo tiempo, haya adultos rebuscando comida, ropa, etc. entre los containers y eso puede suceder en una misma calle...

Bien, si me lo permites, añadiría a tus comentarios esta frase de Sócrates: "Sólo hay un bien: el conocimiento. Sólo hay un mal: la ignorancia." Si lo trasladamos a una imaginaria "balanza" ¿hacia dónde se está decantando? Sobran palabras... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Infeliz (24 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Al ser algo impulsivo te podría pasar lo mismo que si ves a una tía cachonda en una discoteca y le entras al morro...puedes triunfar o puedes llevarte un sopapo.
> 
> En este caso, pienso que si no eres impulsivo también para vender, podrás salvaguardar ese 7,5% de tu patrimonio contra futuras tormentas económicas.
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias. Debí especificar en mi mensaje inicial que mi objetivo no es obtener rentabilidad, sólo salvaguardar una parte de mis ahorros contra posibles devaluaciones del dinero fiat. Así que no tengo intención de vender las monedas ni a corto ni a medio plazo.



fff dijo:


> Bueno, pues ahora las guardas en un calcetin y sigues con tu vida.
> Te recomendaria que mientras, te enteraras de lo que has comprado y supieras lo que es
> Vives en UK? Por que no has comprado soberanos?



Gracias. No vivo en UK, viví durante un tiempo pero ahora trabajo de forma remota desde España para la misma empresa. Como comento en mi respuesta anterior mi intención es justamente ésa: guardar mi compra y olvidarme, desde luego no tengo intención de mirar la cotización del oro a menudo.


----------



## marquen2303 (24 Feb 2015)

"Infeliz"

Aquí están tus respuestas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2015)

ojo, ojo ,ojo
"El gran secreto de Arabia Saudita": Â¿Se estÃ¡n agotando sus reservas de crudo? - RT
y una de regalo,,,

EEUU investiga a diez bancos por una posible manipulación del precio de los metales preciosos | euronews, economía


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo unas interesantes informaciones que acabo de seleccionar...

"Curioso" en un mundo que dicen que es "deflacionario"...

- Inflación de Brasil alcanza máximos de 12 años a mediados de febrero | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

Este artículo merece muy, mucho la pena. Veréis como el personaje ya viene con "pedigree" y también se observa que el Franquismo era bastante más "agil" en resolver según qué "problemas"...

- Page not found | Wolf Street

No me deja enlazarlo, las "cosas" de Internet... Dado su interés, podéis buscarlo en el navegador: wolfstreet.com/2015/02/23/making-me-pay-for-my-crimes-would-send-message-of-uncertainly-to-the-markets-bank-president-to-spanish-judge/

Y este artículo es de AT y parece que bastante serio... ¿Qué te parece, paketazo? Yo como no "voy" en eso del AT, SÍ que me he fijado en las conclusiones de esta gente y son tremendamente BAJISTAS y su "precio objetivo", curiosamente, es el MISMO que yo he comentado en otras ocasiones. Supongo que a veces, tanto el análisis fundamental como el técnico y el "sentido común" deben confluir... Aunque, claro, ahora lo que falta es que esos precios se vean, aunque cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de ello.

- Gold Price Downtrend Looks Set to Continue :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2015)

*timi* no te preocupes por que a los árabes se les termine el petróleo, parece ser que hay escasez de arena y ellos de esa creo que tienen una poca para exportar.

*fernando* el artículo del personaje con "pedigrí" no me carga. En cuanto al análisis técnico es muy completo y lo compara con diferentes mineras etc. Me parece un trabajo serio y bien elaborado. Para los más nobeles en el tema y que queráis quedaros con lo más relevante, hay una gráfica que marca los soportes 1200 - 1000 - 700 un poco a grosso modo, pero muy válido si se va a largo plazo y se desea cargar oro o ponerse corto.

Esa intuición que dan los años a los hombres y que tienen ya las mujeres de nacimiento, se puede discernir de muchos modos, yo uso el análisis técnico, pero hay muchos indicadores que nos dirán cuando comprar o cuando no algo, a mi por ejemplo, que la gente de mi entorno no tenga oro físico, me dice que debo seguir comprándolo. Cuando empiece a sonar que es momento de comprarlo, igual lo vendo yo.

Ya me entendéis.

Por cierto "*infeliz*", tienes un Nick muy pegadizo y grato...si estás comprando oro va a ser momento de venderlo...Suerte

Buena tarde.

*fernando* en ese segundo enlace de wiki si lo he leído...ya de siempre se dice que los fernandos tienen muchos huevos. A ver si es verdad y le dejan como mínimo hacer su trabajo. Yo me quitaría el sombrero si lo usase.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, yo lo he leído y voy a intentar enlazar otro parecido de la misma fuente. Para el "pedigree" en Wikipedia se puede encontrar a Ramón Rato...

- Spanish Judge Violates Global Rule, Makes Bank President & Former IMF Chief Pay for Financial Crimes | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Feb 2015)

Parece que poco a poco pero sin pausa se acerca el cambio de billetes "grandes",porque no nos engañemos,los pequeños los cambian para poder llegar a los grandes "avisando" un poco.
http://www.huffingtonpost.es/2015/02/24/nuevo-billete-20-euros_n_6745036.html?utm_hp_ref=spain


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

Más sobre Brasil... y en línea con lo que vengo comentando sobre ese país en este hilo.

- Noticia - Los millonarios huyen de Brasil - Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2015)

Excelente artículo...

- Rebelion. 23-F. El rey fue uno de los responsables

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 Feb 2015)

Hola fernando, puede que si que tengamos un trabajo parecido, yo solo sé que en el mio estoy unos días en una sociedad paralela y que cuando vuelvo a casa es otra muy diferente.
Ya me lo dijo mi padre de pequeñito "Hijo los ricos nunca se mezclan con los de nuestra clase".
(También nosotros evitamos mezclarnos con gente de clase más baja). 
Cada uno vive la realidad que vive, pero debemos aprender a ver la realidad que viven las otras personas y aprender si merece la pena hablar con ellos, ya sea porque no nos entienden o porque simplemente no les importamos.

En cuanto a Brasil... la cosa está a punto de explotar, la dificultad es averiguar cuanta mecha queda todavía. Solo digo que los precios de los pisos allí están mas altos que en nuestra burbuja, con eso se dice todo.
Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 Feb 2015)

curioso , no? ienso::fiufiu:

About The Authorship Of The Infamous "Greek Reforms" Memo | Zero Hedge


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Feb 2015)

Hola. Yo pasaba a saludar. Estos días no me podre conectar mucho pero seguiré leyendo.


----------



## Leunam (25 Feb 2015)

Buenas, tengo una duda, de vez en cuando se recomienda dentro de la diversificación, tener un porcentaje del patrimonio en liquidez, entiendo que se refiere a dinero fiat.

La pregunta es ¿qué veis menos malo, en el banco, bancolchón o alguna otra manera que se me escapa?

¿A partir de cierta cantidad en varias cuentas separadas? pensando en corralitos a la chipriota.

¿En cuentas en el extranjero?

Por aquello de que guardar dinero en el banco es invertir en un negocio con alto riesgo de pérdida hoy en día.

Saludos y gracias
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# bankiero: Espero que todo te vaya lo mejor posible y cuando puedas ya seguirás con tus interesantes aportaciones al hilo.

# Crisis Warrior: Bueno, a la mayoría nos toca vivir distintas "realidades", pero hay profesiones que "obligan" todavía más a constatarlas. Está claro que existen las clases sociales y todas ellas tienen inherentes diferentes virtudes y defectos. Y un mayor nivel económico tampoco supone que se puedan tener unos mejores "valores", aunque SÍ que se facilitan las "herramientas" para tenerlos, pero a veces sucede todo lo contrario... A fin de cuentas, a qué clase social pertenecen la mayor parte de los "chorizos" de la corruptela de nuestro país. Sin embargo, no es conveniente generalizar, pero lo que yo SÍ constato es que vivimos en una Sociedad totalmente descompuesta y en línea a los comentarios que has realizado al respecto.

Y tenemos un buen ejemplo de ello en el Debate de la Nación de ayer y que NO recuerdo ninguno PEOR... Escaso nivel y totalmente inexistente en los dos principales lideres del Bipartidismo, pero lo de Rajoy es para que se lo haga "mirar": hay que ser muy FALSO para creerse sus propias mentiras y que siga ejerciendo de "contador de cuentos", porque para otra cosa... Y respecto a Pedro Sánchez mejor pasar...

Crisis Warrior, en el último año he explicado en este hilo que muchos amigos míos han retornado de Brasil, y todos coinciden en que aquello está a punto de "petar" económicamente, aparte de una creciente inseguridad ciudadana. Y, posiblemente, el detonante será la burbuja inmobiliaria que han creado allí, pero lo más relevante será el "tsunami" que se trasladará a casi la totalidad de Latinoamérica, dado el peso que tiene la economía brasileña en toda aquella área geográfica. En fin, no creo que tardemos mucho en verlo...

# timi: Muy "curiosa" e interesante la información aportada.

# Leunam: Hombre, una adecuada "diversificación" es siempre lo más correcto y la liquidez es siempre fundamental, a pesar de la erosión que sufre su valor con el paso de los días... Nos sirve para paliar imprevistos, comprar bienes y servicios, adquirir determinados activos, etc.

Yo con todos sus riesgos, me gusta tener liquidez en Bancolchón y eso lo aprendí de mí abuela... En cualquier caso, hace muy pocos años que decidí tener determinado "nivel", pero es que no habían tampoco demasiadas alternativas, viendo lo que estaba sucediendo alrededor del mundo bancario...

Lo que está claro es que no se puede tener toda la liquidez en Bancolchón y eso NO sería diversificar. Y se pueden tener en dos o tres entidades bancarias o, según la cantidad, en cuentas extranjeras. Esa es una cuestión que cada cual puede y debe explorar. En lo personal, no me gusta que lo mío esté muy lejano... pero ésa es una simple "percepción" personal y me consta que hay conforeros que "duermen" más tranquilos con buena parte de su liquidez en el extranjero. De todas formas, Leunam, de optar por esa posibilidad hay que mirar también las cuestiones fiscales para no tener "problemas".

Y os dejo este interesante artículo...

- El Abrazo del Koala- Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados: guerra de divisas en la historia (I) - El Abrazo del Koala

Por cierto, los MPs tirando al alza: Oro a $1209,80 y Plata a $16,560...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Feb 2015)

Buenos días a todos

Hace bastante que no postraba, aunque os he siguió leyendo.

Al hilo de alguna duda que ha habido en cuanto a lo de invertir en mps o no, os dejo este enlace que parece bastante aclarador.

Is Gold Risk Free? | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2015)

Interesante...

- Las disputas por el control del petróleo del Ártico | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (25 Feb 2015)

Fernando he encontrado esto husmeando en la red.

Habla de una de tus divisas preferidas, lo he leído, no lo en entendido muy bien, pero, según este tipo el franco suizo esta en la cuerda floja. 

Te lo dejo y lo echas un vistazo, y de paso me cuentas.

Yo lo que saco en conclusión es que el papel es papel, se llame como como se llame, y al final acabara en su valor real = 0

The Swiss Franc Will Collapse | Monetary Metals


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Me acabo de leer el artículo que has enlazado y está bien, pero demasiado "yankee"... Podría haber hecho un mejor artículo sobre el USD que lo que comenta acerca del CHF. A pesar de su extensión, NO aporta gran cosa para quienes conozcan los mercados monetarios y las divisas más relevantes.

Mira, meliflua, yo he llegado a la conclusión de que el BNS se ha fijado en la fuerza que estaba experimentando el USD y, obviamente, ha preferido guardar una mejor relación con esa moneda que con el Euro...

Luego, has de considerar algo muy relevante: un rendimiento negativo a vencimiento está indicando que el CHF es considerado un valor "refugio" y no importa pagar un "precio" por tenerlo. Es simple de "entender"... ¿No?

Y no olvides que ese "papel" que tiene el BNS lo puede cambiar cuando estime oportuno por Oro... No en vano es uno de los países más pequeños del mundo y, comparativamente, con una de las mayores reservas oficiales del mundo.

Añadiré, para finalizar, que posiblemente el CHF sea la divisa de relevancia que menos se ha devaluado con respecto al Oro en el tiempo... Eso no quita para que el CHF, en el caso de un hipotético colapso del dinero Fiat, no se viera arrastrado por el "huracán", pero estimo que no en primera instancia, luego es muy probable...

En cualquier caso, una pequeñísima parte de mí Patrimonio seguirá confiando en el CHF y también en la NOK... a falta de alguna más que podamos incorporar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos, especialmente para los más "plateros". Por cierto, timi, fijate en lo que comenta Guillermo Barba a propósito de lo que tú has enlazado hoy...

- www.plata.com.mx/Mplata/articulos/articulosFilt.asp?fiidarticulo=487

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El Plan B: ¿dracma y moneda de plata para Grecia?

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (25 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Excelente artículo...
> 
> - Rebelion. 23-F. El rey fue uno de los responsables
> 
> Saludos.



Pienso que las claves de lo que realmente paso y el aborto del golpe, estan en las capitanias que se unieron a Milans de forma firme como se desprende de las grabaciones efectuadas a juan garcia carres, supuestamente al mando de la trama civil, Capitanias de Aragon y Andalucia. Las podeis encontrar en youtube.

Mi opinion es que estas dos capitanias en concreto fueron inducidas a sumarse a lo que de hecho era una rebelion trampa inducida por jc via milans, tambien enganyado. Con una leve amenaza sutil entregada a tiempo, de que si no desistian empezarian a salir marines de las bases americanas, era suficiente para desactivarlas en el momento preciso.

Lo del congreso fue una opereta trampa y la reaccion de jc ante sabino demuestra no haber estado nunca en control de nada, solo tal vez de un golpe a lo mortadelo y filemon. Sin noticias de ninguna capitania, y con milans aun decidido a continuar, jc solo podia hacer virtud de una necesidad y abortar lo que solo el podia hacer.

Pienso que jc fue tambien enganyado y traicionado y solo realizo un papel inductor primero, y de aborto de un golpe que en realidad nunca fue tal, sino el ultimo toque de gracia ante la opinion publica de un ejercito leal a Franco aun entonces.

Lo de las camaras en el congreso filmando a un tejero que estaba o bien borracho o bajo algun tipo de sustancia sedante estaba calculado. Solo cesaron cuando recogieron en camara lo que tenian que recoger para mostrar y dar un vuelco en contra del golpe a la opinion publica. La batalla desinformativa ya estaba ganada desde un primer momento.

Las claves de todo las tiene Jose Luis Cortina, no Garci, que era el apuntador que pasaba datos y ordenes a todos los implicados, jc, garcia carres, tejero, armada y milans... posiblemente desde una unidad movil de alta tecnologia en comunicaciones, entonces y no adscrita al cesid sino a otra cia..

No encuentro mejor explicacion sobre lo que paso, y pienso que es un error mayusculo cargarle el muerto a jc.

Lo de Galaxia, Almendros etc era ruido de sables para ver quien salia primero de la madriguera y Tejero, Inestrillas, garcia Carres y otros tardaron poco en salir. Tambien no me cabe duda que el pais entero estaba en situacion de posible militarizacion desde asesinato por el etado, del Capitan General de Madrid en Enero del 80. Un general mas acribillado y todas las capitanias habrian salido con los tanques a las calles.

La tension se notaba en el ambiente y de ahi todo tipo de escenarios de gobiernos de conciliacion, conversaciones de lerida y chorradas sin pasar por las urnas... para involucrar a los partidos...en el golpe. De esta manera su silencio estaba asegurado.

Por lo tanto, se precisaba poner a la opinion publica en contra de cualquier militarizacion del pais, con el fin de poder seguir matando a aquellos generales aun leales a Franco segun convenia. Tras el 23 f se da un vuelco a la opinion publica, se desarma cualquier futuro intento de frenar la purga por eta, desde el ejercito y se siguen matando generales bajo la capucha de Eta.

Este tema me hierve la sangre.

La presion sobre Suarez para forzar su dimision es un tema aparte. A Suarez se le consideraba el candidato de manchuria de los que estaban en el peloton de ejecucion del ejercito de la victoria. Por eso se lo tenian que quitar de enmedio. Jc fue quien puso a Suarez y para ganarse la confianza perdida por tan grosso error ante los generales, no duda en quitarselo de encima, por que de lo contrario y ante un triunfo golpista, jc and family tendrian que haber hecho las maletas. Ahora jc y sofi se descuelgan diciendo que desde un principio estaban en el enganyo de los generales....tipico.!

Cortina demostro al final haber sido un doble agente traidor que indujo y traiciono a todos los de arriba por eso estos se vengaron de el, matando a su padre y prendiendole fuego en el sofa del salon de su casa.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 20:23 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un par de interesantes artículos, especialmente para los más "plateros". Por cierto, timi, fijate en lo que comenta Guillermo Barba a propósito de lo que tú has enlazado hoy...
> 
> - .lata:.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por esto y el enlace del oracle... me gustan sus analisis y comparto un escenario bajista por debajo de los 1000 dolares. Tambien en linea con el enlace de rambus que creo colgo bankeiro en enero y parece que clavo la bajada y la tendencia.

Si el tocho del 23f estorba pido a los moderadores que lo borren... son salidas que tengo por estas fechas y leo algun analisis que no comparto.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Bueno, el artículo que enlacé sobre el 23-F me pareció bastante bueno, aunque hay muchas cosas del mismo en el que no estoy de acuerdo. No voy a entrar a debatir sobre este tema por considerar que no sería muy "imparcial" y es que tuve el gran honor de estar bajo las órdenes del General Miláns del Bosch y Ussía, aunque bastante antes del 23-F. Tengo mí particular opinión sobre este asunto y tengo bastante información sobre el mismo y sólo te diré esto: 1º) JC era conocedor de la "Opereta"; 2º) El General Miláns del Bosch y Ussía fue "traicionado" y 3º) el auténtico Golpe de la extrema derecha militar estaba programado para el mes de Mayo de ese año. Y, SÍ, José Luis Cortina era posiblemente una de las principales "cabezas pensantes" de lo que sucedió, por no hablar también del asesinato de Carrero Blanco...

Respecto a lo que me comentas sobre el AT, pues si te digo la verdad no suelo hacerle mucho caso, pero SÍ que veo factible que el Oro llegue a los $1000, pero no lo veo más abajo de los $978, aunque llevo tiempo esperando ese precio y no acaba de llegar...

Gracias por tu comentario y agradecer tu colaboración en el hilo. Y los moderadores NO tienen que mover nada por aquí y menos cuando se trata de opiniones formuladas con educación. Tampoco hay ése "riesgo" porque han dejado algunas que SÍ han "ensuciado" y mucho el hilo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 20:35 ----------

Y os dejo un artículo que gustará a la mayoría de los "metaleros", aunque se dan unas cifras que pertenecen al mundo de Morfeo...

- Gold and Debt: Astonishing Comparisons | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## Freneli (25 Feb 2015)

Buenas,
hace ya tiempo que tenia ganas de pasarme por aquí a agradecer personalmente a Fernando la labor que esta haciendo en este hilo, ya que de una forma imprevista veo mi petición atendida. 
Pudiera parecer presuntuoso el auto citarme pero no es mas que con afán de reconocimiento a su labor, que fructifica en debates diversos e interesantes, porque esto que tenemos estos días por aquí no existió en el foro por un buen lapso de tiempo y ademas doy fé, de los días que ha tenido abierto el chiringuito y sin pasar ni un alma por aquí. 
No puedo decir que siempre este de acuerdo con las opiniones expresadas, pero hay cordialidad y respeto, que es lo mas importante y también en la diversidad se puede aprender.
Ciertamente los hilos metaleros han mermado mucho y han desembocado en gran parte en este y aunque el "reservado el derecho de admisión" de Fernando existe, fui testigo de como echo a gorrazos a uno, francamente implacable, veo como algunos de los buenos todavía se resisten a hacer acto de presencia y por lo menos yo los echo en falta.

Un cordial saludo



Freneli dijo:


> 23-abr-2013, 21:51
> Tema mítico: Oro Hilo Oficial (IX)
> Buenas,
> soy lector de los hilos de los metales desde hace varios años.
> ...



Estos 29 usuarios dan las gracias a Freneli por su mensaje:

arckan69, Arraez, Asdasd, aug, bamburojo, BaNGo, carloszorro, debianita, EstudianteTesorero, felino66, fernandojcg, hablando_en_plata, HAL 9000, J.Smith, Joseplatico, Kennedy, Leunam, maragold, marquen2303, maruel, miaavg, nando551, Pedrusco Filosofal, Perillán10, p_pin, Quinto, santia, Vidar, Xpiro

Gracias a vosotros :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Feb 2015)

Hola!

He leído rambus? Tiene un post abierto del 22 de febrero, ahí va...

Weekend Report…Precious Metals or General Market Indices ? | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers






P.O. 850$





P.O. 10,98$

La otra pieza del rompecabezas es: a cuánto estará el €/$ para entonces?? 

Los cálculos que hice hace poco me daban que valía la pena esperar a que el oro bajase más, aunque el € bajase contra el dólar (siempre que el oro baje mucho más claro).

---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 23:57 ----------

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Dutch ministers receive new cellphones as possibly US and British intelligence agencies are spying. Keep smiling!</p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/570657760762826752">febrero 25, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Interpretemos... ministros alemanes reciben nuevos teléfonos porque posiblemente EE.UU y UK estén espiando.

Alemania va a dar la espalda al eje anglo, IMHO.

Edito, no he dicho nada, confundí Dutch con Deutsche, pero... entonces son los holandeses ienso: que irían de la mano con los alemanes en todo, vamos, primos hermanos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 00:01 ----------

https://www.bullionstar.com/blog/koos-jansen/austria-expresses-great-concern-over-gold-at-boe/

Y más agua que suena... Los austríacos muestran preocupación por su oro en el Banco Central Inglés..


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2015)

Hola, Freneli: Gracias por su comentario y los elogios, aunque éstos son extensibles a todos aquellos que suelen colaborar en el mantenimiento de este hilo. De todas formas, quisiera comentarle lo siguiente:

- Este es un hilo con vocación "metalera", pero NO exclusiva, de manera que podemos permitirnos abordar otros temas y, especialmente, los "alternativos". Procuramos, por tanto, una mayor pluralidad en la información y amplitud en los debates que se puedan originar.

- Evidentemente, aquí se expresan opiniones muy diversas y dispares, de forma que es totalmente NORMAL que existan discrepancias. Entenderá que se intenta que cada cual pueda expresar y desarrollar su PROPIO pensamiento. Luego, podemos debatir y cada cual "defenderá" sus postulados, de acuerdo a sus conocimientos, experiencias, etc. Y es que si todos tuviéramos la misma opinión es que el hilo tendría poco sentido...

- Bueno, no le voy a negar que SÍ existe una especie de "reservado el derecho de admisión" y que es necesario para mantener el hilo fuera del ruido de aquellos que no buscan aportar y sí "ensuciar"... Yo si lo deseo puedo escribir de forma muy irónica e hiriente, pero no es un "juego" que me apetezca y es que por aquí la mayoría andamos con otro "rollo"... Debe primar la cortesía y la buena educación, lo que no es incompatible con la opinión personal de cada cual.

- Desconozco cómo van los hilos "oficiales" de los MPs, pero es que suelo andar desconectado del resto del foro y por algo tan simple como que este hilo me da bastante "faena". En esos hilos escribí en el pasado y tengo buenos amigos en los mismos. Por cierto, de tanto en tanto, también se pasan por aquí. En cualquier caso, creo que este hilo es totalmente diferente a aquellos y, realmente, el que me interesa es éste.

Y agradecerle nuevamente su comentario e indicarle que intentaremos seguir con la misma labor que hasta ahora venimos efectuando.

# Ladrillófilo: Gracias por los aportes y decir que si se llegan a ver esos "precios objetivos" en los MPs es muy posible que sea con un Euro bastante más devaluado, así que el precio "final" podría no ser tan relevante, pero eso pertenece al "futuro" y sólo podemos especular al respecto...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 00:28 ----------

- La moneda nacional de Ucrania toca fondo - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- FABRICANDO LA SOCIEDAD ADICTA | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

- Silver Forecast 2015 And Beyond | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (26 Feb 2015)

MAZUSTE lo ha puesto ya abriendo un hilo pero lo pongo aquí por que es un síntoma claro de como va el tema de los metales.

The Daily Coin - ...setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of man

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 09:25 ----------

mejor en su enlace.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/624960-banco-de-inglaterra-agujeros.html


----------



## nekcab (26 Feb 2015)

Gracias Fernandocfg por el enlace de la sociedad adicta.

Precisamente ayer estaba discutiendo sobre la escasa capacidad crítica del ciudadano medio (motivó la discusión la capacidad de colar mensajes a través de sus films de, por ejemplo, el emporio Walt Disney. Sin obviar el peso que tuvo el cine para crear 'adictos' en plena guerra fría, o mismamente la guerra de Irak)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Ciertamente, es como dices respecto a la manipulación "sibilina" que se realiza bien a través de los medios de comunicación o mucho más fácil: desde los medios de entretenimiento audiovisuales (TV, películas, etc.).

Hace muchísimo años, me dediqué a estudiar el tema de las películas de los años 60 sobre la "amenaza extraterrestre" y saqué dos conclusiones: 1ª) "Justificaba" el aumento de la inversión en armamento y 2ª) Era una época en que los OVNIs comenzaban a ser populares... Se mataban dos pájaros de un tiro: por un lado se favorecía la "inversión" en armamento y permitía seguir probando "nuevas tecnologías"... No digo con esto que todo el fenómeno OVNI tenga que ser "explicado" por esa vía, pero desde luego lo que menos pesa es el aspecto "extraterrestre"... Al menos, para aquellos que hemos tenido cierta formación militar.

Y te dejo un enlace en la línea de lo que comentas y que te gustará...

- El cine como poder de manipulación y propaganda - Taringa!

Y fuerte tirón el que están experimentando los MPs: Oro a $1218,20 y Plata a $16,853... Aunque el Bund está a niveles estratosféricos: 159,885...

¡Joder! el día que todo esto "pete"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 12:49 ----------

- Banco Central Austria criticado por gestión de reservas de oro


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2015)

*Fernando * el día que todo esto pete, petará y diremos :_malo será_ como se dice a diario en mi tierra.

Ha entrado dinero en la zona de 1200$ Oz en oro, de momento la gráfica respetada ya unas cuantas veces. Y los que pretendemos pillar cacho mas abajo nos quedamos con las ganas.

Ahora mismo entre 1200$ y 1250$ es tierra de nadie, bueno, de nadie no, es tierra de especuladores y ya no recomiendo jugársela en esta horquilla.

El rango bueno es una rotura de 1250$ en cierres para buscar el techo de nuevo en 1305$ que ahora mismo a los que vamos con físico y a largo es el punto que nos interesa romper.

Para acumular, todo lo que sea por debajo de 1200$ tiene buena pinta. Las gráficas son demasiado evidentes y lo mandan a 1000$, no obstante no veo la coyuntura lo suficientemente relajada para llegar a ese punto con facilidad. Solo lo vería factible a medio plazo con el efecto arrastre en un crash bursátil como os he reiterado muchas veces.

Esto es que si el S&P por ejemplo pica un -15% en una semana (ya sabéis de estas noticias raritas que cuelan muchas veces a mercado cerrado para "joder"), el oro puede bajar fácilmente un 10% del tirón para acto seguido frenar en seco y provocar un cambio de tendencia (abajo bolsa/arriba metales).

Mantened liquidez, van a venir muy buenos tiempos para quienes tengan un 50% al menos de liquidez en los próximos meses/años.

Un saludo y gracias por todos vuestros aportes toda una delicatesen .


----------



## SOY (26 Feb 2015)

*Apple necesitaría un tercio de la producción mundial de oro para su reloj de lujo *



> El gigante tecnológico Apple tendría que comprar un tercio de la producción anual de oro en todo el mundo para satisfacer la demanda de su lujoso reloj Apple Watch.
> 
> Después de que 'The Wall Street Journal' publicara que Apple planea vender un millón de lujosos relojes de oro de 18 quilates en un mes, el sitio TidBits, que cubre las noticias de Apple, explica que la compañía tendría que comprar un tercio del oro que se produce anulamente.
> 
> ...



Apple necesitarÃ*a un tercio de la producciÃ³n mundial de oro para su reloj de lujo - RT

¿Será esto verdad?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## sukumvir (26 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando * el día que todo esto pete, petará y diremos :_malo será_ como se dice a diario en mi tierra.
> 
> Ha entrado dinero en la zona de 1200$ Oz en oro, de momento la gráfica respetada ya unas cuantas veces. Y los que pretendemos pillar cacho mas abajo nos quedamos con las ganas.
> 
> ...



De alguna manera es ese crash bursatil o en deuda, el que se sigue descontando en el precio de la onza y por eso se sigue retroalimentando la tendencia a la baja que parece ser el consenso por ahora... no veo mucha volatilidad entre franjas geograficas por lo que parece que no hay mucha represion o intervencion sobre la onza en estos dias... lo que demuestra que los manipuladores se sienten comodos en no hacer nada o forzar manos mientras les investigan.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu escenario de caida y subida repentina... la unica cuestion es si antes de una correccion bursatil, se monetizan etf como medida previsora o si la caida paulatina que experimentamos ahora es puramente como precaucion de liquidez ante una correccion bursatil ya que los cuatro locos inverdores institucionales con metales en sus fondos la habrian anticipado por lo que apenas tendriamos downside tras la correccion bursatil y solo habria upside por la fuga repentina a los metales.
Yo me planteo empezar a acumular otra vez alrededor de los 1000 dolares onza O una vez cruce los 1100.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes. 

Me congratula tener un forero "infiltrado" en plenas tierras asiáticas que nos trae info de primera mano. Sukumvir, por si no conocías este hilo, ya se que no es toda Asia ni si quiera se dónde estás, pero es un gran hilo para seguir...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/431602-china-pide-paso-ii-29.html

¿Qué creéis que va a pasar en China? Petará estilo hard landing su inmensa burbuja?


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Feb 2015)

Algunas noticias de Oriente Medio:

Toca apretarse el cinturon

GCC banks to come under pressure from oil slump | The National

Y quizas el paraiso del tax free pueda cambiar proximamente (se va a estudiar proximamanete)

GCC needs fiscal reforms to deal with oil volatility | GulfNews.com

En relacion con el platino, el Mercado tambien anda revuelto. Los articulos son auto-explicativos y el analisis a largo plazo del Segundo articulo es bastante interesante.

Impala Platinum 1H earnings fall 54% - fastFT: Market-moving news and views, 24 hours a day - FT.com

Car sale catalyst fails to drive up platinum - FT.com


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Si tú supieras la gente que nos sigue en otros países y continentes... No es difícil adivinar la zona por la que se mueve sukumvir, pero esa es una cuestión personal suya. No muy lejos de él también escribe aquí otro conforero...

A mí, en lo personal, me resulta muy interesante lo que nos cuentan desde otros lugares y eso se "percibe", por ejemplo, en el caso de sukumvir y también -insisto en ello- de otros conforeros. Además, suelen ser personas que conocen los mercados financieros y eso nos proporciona un "valor añadido" a otro de nuestros más asiduos colaboradores. Y me estoy refiriendo a paketazo...

Hoy, en los MPs SÍ que he observado cierta volatilidad, pero donde se están "cebando" es contra el Euro... Supongo que "haciendo sangre" y provocando inestabilidad en las gacelas, aparte de ir "calibrando" cuando meten el "hachazo"...

De seguir así, lo que le comentaba ayer a Ladrillófilo y es que podemos encontrarnos con el Oro cercano a esos $1000, pero también con una "paridad" en el Euro... En fin, hoy hablaba con una asesora financiera y ésta no sabía darme "explicaciones" de porqué me estaba intentando vender algo que era una mierda pinchada en un palo. Me ha dado hasta "pena", pero también sé de la fuerte presión de quienes se ven obligados a trabajar en función de unos "objetivos" y que nunca he aceptado en mi vida laboral. Quizás, porque he podido "elegir" y no me haya seducido la obtención de dinero por algo que se sobreentiende cuando contratas a un profesional, aparte de poder mantener cierta "independencia"...

# Ladrillófilo: China acabará petando, pero es que tienen tantas burbujas que vete a saber cuál será la "detonante", aunque todo apunta a la inmobiliaria... En lo personal, me da más "temor" China que Occidente, ya que sé que éste está "podrido", pero desconocemos el nivel de "podredumbre" del país asiático y cuyos datos -de todo tipo- hay que coger con "pinzas"...

Y dejo un interesante artículo de Geopolítica. Rusia está en plena "ofensiva" en esa zona e intentando diferentes acuerdos con Chipre, Grecia y Turquía. A la noticia que enlazo, habría que añadir que Rusia ha firmado con Chipre la creación de una base aérea militar en su suelo y que creo que estará a escasos 40 Kms. de la que los británicos tienen en ese país...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...a-rusa-tendra-abiertos-los-puertos-chipriotas

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 19:13 ----------

Como "complemento"...

- Presidente de Chipre ofrece a Rusia instalar bases militares en su paÃ*s - RT


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]Como "complemento"...
> 
> - Presidente de Chipre ofrece a Rusia instalar bases militares en su paÃ*s - RT




Es interesante. Chipre acaba de inaugurar recientemente la primera terminal de almacenamiento de crudo y justo ahora el Mercado esta en contango, asi que los primeros contratos estan llenando ya la terminal... es un punto de referencia muy interesante que en oriente medio se sigue con especial atencion. 

La situacion en Chipre es mala, hay mucho paro, y sin embargo, el nivel educacional es alto en especial entre la clase media alta pues suelen enviar a sus hijos a estudiar a UK y demas. Cuando presentas una oferta de trabajo aparecen cientos de CVs con un nivel de estudios alto, similar a lo que ocurren en Espanya.

A ver en que termina todo esto. El movimiento de Rusia es claro, pero no lo es tanto el beneficio para Chipre, pues US jugara la baza turca

Why Russia and Cyprus are getting cozy again.

Es apasionante pero complejo a la vez:

Article: Michael Schwartz: Israel, Gaza, and Energy Wars in the Middle East | OpEdNews


----------



## Bucanero (26 Feb 2015)

Muy buenas tardes. Solo volver a dar las gracias por todos vuestros aportes y que dibujan un panorama complicado para la mayoría de la gente común que no se dan cuenta de nada. España parece según sus políticos y sus acólitos un mundo feliz, sin problemas, saliendo de la crisis a toda maquina. Y más bien parecemos el titanic a toda maquina hacía el desastre.

Me gusta daros las gracias y no es por ser pelota, sino por que se necesitan voces aunque sean solo para informar, para tratar de hacer ver a la gente este mundo de mentira, manipulación y engaño, donde somos solo una mercancía más para estos grandes hdp. Imagino que siempre ha sido así pero es necesario que al menos la gente lo sepa y no se inyecte morfina creyendo que todo esto es un mundo feliz. Por lo menos por estos lares.

Por último resaltar la importancia de aprender educación financiera en nuestras vidas. Algo básico que debería enseñarse en el cole desde parvulario y que nadie extrañamente quiere explicarnos. Manda huev.. que tengamos que aprender a base de ost... y mucho sufrimiento. Así que aqui seguiré aprendiendo de vosotros si la vida nos deja seguir por aquí jeje. 

pdata: Ya tengo plantado un poco de mi huerto ecológico. Voy hacía la independencia alimentaría y sobre todo para mí, hacía el aprendizaje de un oficio precioso y que quizás algún día pueda ser bastante útil aunque espero ese momento no llegue nunca a pesar de mis reservas acerca de este tema. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2015)

saludos
pues Bucanero , en mi caso los aprendizajes en horticultura han venido para quedarse ,, no pienso renunciar a saber lo que como ,,, con o sin crisis.....

dejo esto

[Greece Suffers Biggest Bank Run In History: January Deposits Plunge To 2005 Levels | Zero Hedge


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Feb 2015)

Vaya, los rusos están moviéndose y sonando al rededor del mediterráneo, veamos, en orden cronológico: 
Turquía: south stream
Grecia: posible financiación?
Egipto: acuerdos comerciales + central nuclear rusa
y ahora Chipre...

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 20:28 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-25/charts-day-gasoline-greenback-ghosts-1937

Interesantísimo artículo, habla un poco de todo, gasolina, China-Asia, tipos de interés y salarios americanos. 
Este gráfico por ejemplo, trata de las monedas asiáticas.





Y aquí monedas asiáticas + Yen japonés VS índice de commodities.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, la "infiltración" rusa en Chipre ya tiene su "tiempo"... A fin de cuentas, el 80% de la inversión extranjera en Chipre es RUSA y otro "detalle": los bancos rusos Sberbank y VTB, ambos sancionados por la UE con restricciones de crédito por el conflicto de Ucrania, están operando activamente en Chipre...

Y hay más movimientos en la zona, concretamente en Turquía... Este mes, el Ministro de Defensa turco, Ismet Yilmaz, dijo en el Parlamento de su país que se iba a realizar una compra multimillonaria de un sistema antimisiles y antiaéreo chino. La compra se realizaría a la empresa china CPMIEC. Y que se haría con "financiación extranjera" (¿China?).

Pero lo más relevante que dijo fue esto: "Integrado en un sistema nacional de defensa para Turquía y no se integrará en la OTAN."

En fin, no sé cómo se puede "digerir" esto... pero es un giro bastante importante en la política seguida por Ankara. Y también estoy observando mucha ambigüedad en Egipto y, especialmente, entre sus militares...

Realmente, hay que reconocer que Putin en un auténtico problema para los anglosajones...

Y os recomiendo el artículo que ha continuación enlazo... 

- US Government's "New Rule" Allows Banks To Completely Make Sh#t Up | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, yo hago la misma pregunta que el articulista: ¿Es que realmente vale la pena mantener un 100% de sus ahorros en este Sistema?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 22:33 ----------

Y ¡ojo! a esto...

- Hedge funds raise bearish gold price bets by 44% | MINING.com


----------



## frisch (27 Feb 2015)

¡Joder! el día que todo esto "pete"...
[/QUOTE dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, vamos, que discrepo.
> 
> "Esto" no va a petar.
> 
> ...


----------



## sukumvir (27 Feb 2015)

Buenos dias a todos,

Aprovecho la mencion de Fernando a la escalada en desarrollo y experimentacion de nuevas tecnologias en los 60 para contrarestar una dinamica, que ni tenia peso extraterrestre ni obviamente peso sovietico, como el tiempo ha demostrado... 

Desarrollo y experimentacion para alcanzar algo que solo seria explicable por un escenario alternativo, al que no se entra ni desde el dogmatismo de lo que se denomina Movimiento Conspiranoico, que para mi es la otra cara de la moneda oficialista. El movimiento conspiranoico solo busca atribuir todo el secretismo sobre ovnis al cover-up de los gobiernos que buscan esconder la verdad, que algun dia solo saldra a traves del disclosure... AMEN...

Fernando! la cuestion tal y como la veo es la siguiente... cual seria el equivalente del fenomeno ovni en los mercados o la economia global. Por un lado tenemos una superioridad tecnologica en los cielos, que gobiernos y ciertas companyias del complejo armamentistico buscan igualar...a sabiendas que nunca podran superar... ahora nos dicen que los ovnis de los 70 y 80 eran ellos experimentando...muy bien! pero quienes eran los de los 40, 50 y 60?

Por otro lado esta superioridad tecnologica supuestamente independiente de los estados nacion, no es algo que se pueda sustentar financiera y comercialmente en un vacio. En algun punto se debe cerrar el circulo... y debe existir un flujo o bien de intercambio, o de robo confiscatorio de recursos para poder alimentar esa superioridad tecnologica que este alguien poseedor ha estado utilizando como arma para chantajear o chulear... y no me refiero al 1%, o a aquellos que diarimente se mencionan, Buffet, Gates etc... Seria tal vez el 1% del 1%.

Deduzco que en algun momento de tu carrera se te dio una explicacion mas o menos convincente sobre el fenomeno... en base a lo que se podia contar para que un profesional pudiera hacer la tarea asignada. Te has parado a pensar que tipo de estructura financiera puede existir detras del fenomeno, y como se puede estar manifestando en estos tiempos de convulsion financiera?

Saco todo esto a colacion porque pienso que la contrartida del fenomeno tecnologico tiene su contrapartida en los mercados y flujos financieros dentro de la acumulacion,desacumulacion de oro desde Bretton Woods y el crecimiento desorbitado de masa monetarias etc...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: No deja de ser tu opinión y que es tan válida como cualquier otra. Sin embargo, discrepo y mucho: SIEMPRE se ha "petado" en momentos puntuales de la Historia y tampoco el mundo se ha acabado, aunque ésto último SÍ que podría producirse ahora si tenemos en cuenta la tecnología existente para tal fin. Y te recuerdo que la Crisis actual es la consecuencia aún no superada de otra "petada"... Si nos ponemos a hablar de una hipotética "petada final", eso SÍ que ya sería "harina de otro costal".

# sukumvir: Realmente, resultas una persona sumamente interesante, ya que parece que se puede hablar o comentar contigo sobre cualquier tema. Y, además, es evidente que sabes de lo que hablas, aunque como en todo dependerá del tipo y "calidad" de la información que poseas...

Está claro que debe existir "algo" parecido al tema OVNI, pero trasladado al mundo económico-financiero y aquí nos encontraríamos con la misma disyuntiva, es decir lo que "sabemos" independientemente de lo que nos "dicen" y lo que "desconocemos" o no podemos "explicar". Por tanto, lo mismo que se da en el fenómeno OVNI... Si te soy sincero, NUNCA me había hecho un planteamiento como el que me apuntas y me he quedado en la "primera parte". ¿Por qué? Simple: si ya es difícil avanzar por ésa senda, lo "otro" parece inalcanzable... ¿No te parece? O, quizás, tú sí que hayas podido avanzar más y puedas explicar algo al respecto y que, particularmente, te agradecería muy sinceramente.

En los cielos -y no sólo ahí- hay una tecnología que no podemos "explicar", pero cuya naturaleza no es desconocida ni para las grandes potencias ni para las grandes mutinacionales relacionadas con la industria armamentística.

sukumvir, dediqué muchos años al estudio del fenómeno OVNI y mis estudios siguen siendo muy valorados hoy en día, incluso en Rusia... El origen principal de ese "fenómeno" lo tienes que buscar en la Alemania de Hitler, así como mucha de la "transferencia tecnológica" que hubo al final de la guerra hacia los EE.UU. y la URSS. Hay una gran desinformación al respecto e incluso todavía existe documentación que sigue sin poder desclasificarse... ¿Por qué?

Mira, en los años 20 ya tienes patentes alemanas de "discos voladores"... Y hay un personaje "desaparecido" y que sería la "llave" a todo este entramado. Me estoy refiriendo al SS Obergruppenfürher Hans Kammler y que era el auténtico responsable de todas las "armas secretas" de los Nazis. Por cierto, ahora en la TV1 hay una serie española que parece inspirada precisamente en una de las áreas de investigación de Kammler.

Y, además, quiénes están tras el éxito en el Proyecto Manhattan de los americanos... y que era un fracaso hasta la llegada de los detonadores de von Ardenne. Qué nombres nos encontramos tras el proyecto espacial americano, aparte de von Braun... O es que en el programa nuclear soviético no aparecen nombres como el citado Manfred von Ardenne, Gustav Hertz, Max Volmer...

Volviendo al fenómeno OVNI, sukumvir, en sus orígenes (1945...) no dejaban de ser artefactos adelantados a sus contemporáneos "oficiales", pero tampoco te pienses que mucho más allá: velocidad superior, pero la suficiente..., hacían ruido, llegaban a emitir humo, eran toscos, en los "aterrizajes" el comportamiento era muy humano e incluso algún caso en que los tripulantes hablaban alemán... En fin, era una tecnología que estaba un poco por delante de su tiempo, pero nada más y luego con el paso de los años ha evolucionado a unos niveles impresionantes. Yo he podido verlos en varias ocasiones, pero el pasado año tuve la oportunidad de ver algo realmente impresionante y sigo pensando que es de aquí, pero que esa tecnología está muy lejos de lo que podemos imaginar.

Efectivamente, durante mi etapa militar, pude ver algunas cosas relacionadas con el fenómeno OVNI, pero NO fue ahí donde se me dio una "explicación convincente", sino que ésa ya me vino a través de la dedicación del estudio del tema y mi relación con afamados investigadores. Uno de ellos fue John Keel...

Quede claro, sukumvir, que no todo el fenómeno OVNI se puede "explicar" de forma convencional, pero esa parte "desconocida" yo la englobo junto a la fenomenología "forteana" y que supongo que también conoces.

Y dejo una información muy interesante...

- Apuntes de Enerconomía - Los negacionistas confirman el cambio climático

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo un interesante artículo sobre Geopolítica...

- Rebelion. Los nuevos aliados asi

Muy curioso el "detalle" de que sea Israel el segundo proveedor de tecnología militar de China... Esto apoya mi tesis sobre la "infiltración" cada vez más pronunciada del Sionismo en China y, además, no evita que uno se "sonría": en el mundo militar hay algo que se conoce como "Códigos". Aceptarlos del aliado de un potencial enemigo ya dice mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## donni (27 Feb 2015)

Si esta no es la madre de todas las burbujas, no se lo que es:

El incentivo perverso de los intereses negativos en los bonos soberanos |


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2015)

Respecto a los intereses negativos de los bonos...¿imaginad que hace 10 años os dicen que la gente se va a pelear por pagar para que les quiten su dinero de las manos?

El ser humano a parte de ser sociable por naturaleza, es estúpido por necesidad.

El problema de no entender este modo de actuar, es que nosotros somos demasiado pequeños como para temer por perder un % de nuestro patrimonio, esté o no en bonos soberanos. El problema surge cuando hablamos de cantidades ingentes de dinero...pensad que cada uno de nosotros tuviera bajo su poder patrimonios de varios millones de euros, 10, 50, 1000 millones de euros...¿Qué hacemos para salvaguardarlos en caso de crisis, depresión o colapso económico?

¿compramos oro?...vale no está mal, imaginad tener que almacenar 20 millones de € en oro, al cambio de hoy son casi 600 Kg de oro...vamos un absurdo se mire como se mire para una fortuna a la hora de almacenar semejante alhaja dorada.

Bolsa...venga vamos a pillar telefónicas o Microsoft o Ford, pero...estamos en máximos históricos, y si meto 20 millones en bolsa y en cinco años tengo 10 millones con suerte...

¿Qué instrumento me queda? pues pagar para salvaguardar la fortuna, y como hay muchas fortunas "acojonadas" por lo que vendrá, pues los estados les endiñan intereses negativos y todos tan felices...no se dan cuenta que si peta el sistema y hay un colapso en los bonos, les pueden hacer una quita que les quedará el ojete del color de un orto otoñal...

Nosotros "gente de a pie" somos afortunados por no tener apenas nada que salvaguardar, podemos empezar casi de 0 de nuevo sin llorar demasiado por la "fortuna" robada, pero ellos, ellos serán los que peor lo pasen si les soplan las velitas de la riqueza...y vistos esos intereses negativos que tan de moda se están poniendo, yo no pondría la mano en el fuego.

El oro aguantando contra viento y marea, veremos este rebote si puede superar el máximo relativo anterior, sería muy importante para definirnos a corto plazo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Gurney (27 Feb 2015)

El párrafo final es demoledor: _Para la próxima crisis que aparezca, España no la iniciará no un 36% de deuda sobre el PIB como en 2007 sino alrededor de un 100%_

El tema es que ningún partido político puede afrontar el problema. Todos, desde el PP a Podemos, parten de la premisa de más deuda. Sólo plantean diferencias de detalle.


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2015)

y el tema de Grecia no esta solucionado ni mucho menos,,,,

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-26/greece-warns-it-may-default-imf-loan-next-week


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2015)

timi dijo:


> y el tema de Grecia no esta solucionado ni mucho menos,,,,
> 
> Greece Warns It May Default On IMF Loan As Soon As Next Week | Zero Hedge



*Timi* Grecia no tiene ningún tema ni problema, quienes tienen el problema son sus acreedores, que están que mean pierdas de sal.

A Grecia si la chimpan del €, pues ya está, mala pata y a otra cosa, pero a los que pretendan seguir en el € con la empufada que van a tener que provisionar, les va a hacer una gracias de "cojones" mientras los griegos bailan sirtaki y rompen platos, ya sea con dracma, monedas de plata, o abalorios de colorines.

Más o menos es como si tu le dejas pasta a tu cuñado para montar un negocio, y a los pocos días ves a tu cuñado en la disco con 4 chavalas de las que fuman y se maquillan en demasía, y te dice, ¿me dejas algo para pagar la cuenta de la barra?...y tu le dices ¡joder, pero que haces tío!, y el dice...es que el negocio lo tengo con el dueño del local, y si no le pago el pufo de hoy, no me devolverá la pasta que invertí en su tinglado...y así cada semana. Si quieres recuperar tu pasta, estate a bien con tu cuñado, si no él se evaporará, y se llevará ese dinero que jamás recuperarás, ni por las buenas ni por la malas...pero de vez en cuando, te presentará a alguna amiguita para olvidar.


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2015)

regalitos del fraking

Hundreds of illicit oil wastewater pits found in Kern County - LA Times

:::


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: SÍ, paketazo, en una deuda el principal problema lo tienen los acreedores... lo que no quita para que también lo tenga Grecia. De momento, Syriza está "reculando" en algunas de sus "promesas" electorales y eso ya me dice bastante.

Por cierto, hoy estoy francamente contento porque el Gobierno ha enviado a tomar por culo las tasas judiciales para las personas físicas y que había impuesto Gallardón... Menudo HdP y que ha quedado bien "retratado" en su paso por la Política, aunque le hayan encontrado un "empleo" bien remunerado para su total incompetencia. En cualquier caso, fuera de la medida claramente electoralista, está claro que el Tribunal Constitucional iba a tumbar una ley que no se sostenía por ningún lado en un Estado de Derecho.

Y os dejo una noticia que es relevante: China está aprovechando sus USD no sólo para comprar Oro, sino para muchas más cosas y sobre ello trata el siguiente enlace...

- China prestó a Latinoamérica US$22.100 millones en 2014, más que BID y BM juntos | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

Interesante...

- TODO ES UNA GRAN MENTIRA: LA VERDAD SOBRE LA MANIPULACIÃ“N DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Bueno, paketazo, en línea a lo que me comentabas hace poco...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - TODO ES UNA GRAN MENTIRA: LA VERDAD SOBRE LA MANIPULACIÃ“N DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Aquí lo pintan todavía peor de lo que yo pensaba. 

Lo del corte fascista-capitalista lo venimos ya escuchando/leyendo demasiado habitualmente ya, y cada vez me gusta menos lo que me da a intuir.

Recuerdas cuando hablábamos de los esclavos...los de propiedad privada bien alimentados y bien tratados, y los que eran propiedad del imperio/estado, sucumbían en las minas secos por el hambre y el sol...

Los banqueros/empresarios son los esclavos de los ricos (estados), o viceversa, dependiendo del país del que hablemos...y el resto de la plebe...o sea nosotros, somos los que sucumben en la mina felices de poder decir...¡TENGO UN TRABAJO PARA PODER PAGAR LA HIPOTECA Y LOS IMPUESTOS!

Busquemos soluciones compañeros...esperaba algo más del gobierno griego, démosles tiempo a ver que se les ocurre y lo que nos dejan intuir, pero como pasen por el yugo de la UE, ¡alea jacta est !.


Buen fin de semana a todos los hombres libres...bueno, mejor buen fin de semana a todos simplemente.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

Je,je,je... paketazo, eso de "libres" vamos a dejarlo en un "deseo", por tanto mejor que pasemos todos un Buen Fin de Semana y algo es algo...

Y aprovecho para dejar un artículo "metalero", pero que me ha resultado particularmente interesante... Al menos, nos sirve de "aliento" a nuestras "percepciones".

- MAJOR FACTOR FOR OWNING GOLD: The Collapse Of Gold

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # frisch: No deja de ser tu opinión y que es tan válida como cualquier otra. Sin embargo, discrepo y mucho: SIEMPRE se ha "petado" en momentos puntuales de la Historia y tampoco el mundo se ha acabado, aunque ésto último SÍ que podría producirse ahora si tenemos en cuenta la tecnología existente para tal fin. Y te recuerdo que la Crisis actual es la consecuencia aún no superada de otra "petada"... Si nos ponemos a hablar de una hipotética "petada final", eso SÍ que ya sería "harina de otro costal".
> 
> Saludos.



Sé que soy un tanto monotemático (pesao) pero me gustaría Fernando que le dedicases unos minutos a la hipótesis con la que trabajo.

Si estudiamos "la cosa" históricamente es cierto que todos los sistemas (las civilizaciones) han petado y han dado lugar, no a un sistema radicalmente nuevo, sino a un "remake" del anterior. Tomo el ejemplo de la tan cacareada Revolución Francesa. No dejó de ser una operación del poder comercial (antes se llamaba a eso "burguesía" - de "burgo", "ciudad" en la que el poder económico estaba en manos de los que hacían comercio, luego "burgueses" en oposición a los que trabajaban la tierra, "campesinos" de "campo"). Como decía, una operación del poder comercial, utilizando a la "plebe" en contra de la nobleza para finalmente llegar a un reparto de poder(es) con ésta, en detrimento de la plebe que es la que ponía (y puso) la carne en el asador.

Pero hay un punto de inflexión en toda esta farsa que los historiadores denominan "revoluciones". El punto de inflexión es la segunda guerra mundial. Ahí, todo el mundo ha entendido que ya no vale (no sirve) hacer "remakes". Ahora se trata de dar un salto más allá.

No más petajes.

De hecho, fíjate la de cosas que han pasado desde la caida del Muro de Berlín que, en otros tiempos, hubiesen dado lugar a petajes de civilizaciones en el sentido cásico del término.

Y, sin embargo, nada. Nada de nada. Aquí se puede montar una trifulca contra Sadam Hussein, con ahorcamiento y todo para luego encontrarse con un Irak desmembrado y ahora sede de EI, ISl, Daesch EIL o como coño se llame la cosa esa (por cierto de eso se trata, de que, por no saber, no sepamos ni como se llama la cosa).

Un Ghadafi ejecutado a palos y con un tiro de gracia (por lo que dicen las malas lenguas, disparado por un francés del Ministère de la Défense). Una Libia pasto de ya no se sabe quén.

Y no te cuento más porque de todos es sabido: Kosovo, Afganistán, Egipto, Túnez, Siria, Gaza (siempre Gaza), etc., etc.,

Bueno, a lo que iba. Mi hipótesis es que no va a haber petaje en los términos de que esto se va al garete y si tengo conservas de tomate en mi bodega, unas piezas de oro en mi escóndite secreto y unos francos suizos o coronas noruegas para comprar garbanzos, me salvo o, por lo menos, lo intento.

No va a tener lugar ese tipo de petaje (es mi hipótesis).

Mi hipótesis es que estamos inmersos en un continuo petaje controlado.

Grecia podrá salir del euro o el euro se puede finiquitar o el euro se puede dividir en dos euros, el de arriba y el de abajo, o el euro se casa con el dólar (TTIP), o los BRICS se casan con con no sé quién, o lo que usted quiera, pero esto no acaba como la caida del Imperio Romano (petaje clásico de libro).

INsisto, estamos inmersos en un continuo petaje controlado.

¿Gracias a qué?

¿Qué no había en el Imperio Romano que ahora sí hay?

Las nuevas tecnologías.

¿Qué permiten las nuevas tecnologías?

Crear mundos virtuales (léase ficticios).

¿Qué permiten los mundos virtuales?

No dar "panem et circenses" (por lo menos, algo tangible) sino sueños no sólo inalcanzables sino objetivamente mentirosos (como botón de muestra "tengo 357 "amigos" en Facebook").

No va a haber petaje porque el petaje ya está teniendo lugar y nadie se ha enterado (ni yo que estoy enterado).

No va a haber situación en la que yo pueda sacar mis onzas de oro, los tomates que pongo en conserva y las alubias que he acumulado (por cierto, yo lo hago, lo de los tomates, lo de las onzas y lo de acumular legumbres pero lo hago porque me parece una manera sana de vivir, nada más).

No va a haber ese tipo de situación.

Aquí no va a ocurrir nada hasta que éste, nuestro mundo, se vaya al carajo para siempre. Y eso es quizás lo que ha cambiado desde la segunda guerra mundial. No habrá más petajes, el petaje es continuo, es el modus vivendi del poder.

Mi única esperanza es que no lo viva y me muera antes.

Un abrazo Fernando y contertulios.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Hola, frisch: Te felicito por tu comentario y, afortunadamente, en este hilo cada vez contamos con más colaboraciones interesantes, aparte de propiciar el debate...

En esta ocasión, frisch, te he entendido mucho mejor y es que te has explayado muchísimo más, lo que es de agradecer ya que escribes muy bien y, además, con un fuerte sentimiento humanista, algo que yo valoro muy especialmente. Bien, sabes que no hace falta que dedique unos "minutos" a lo que expones, ya que hace unos pocos años que me "conoces" y sabes aproximadamente cómo pienso. Por tanto, diría que tu línea "orweliana" ya es algo que tengo más que contemplada, pero no es menos cierto que me rebelo a aceptarla sin más... Hubo un tiempo en que creía que estábamos abocados a lo que nos comentas, pero me temo que esta sociedad "controlada" tiene los "días" (traducido a pocos años...) contados. Y si me equivoco, pues no tengo ningún problema en aceptar que muy probablemente será como has comentado. De ser así, tampoco le veré mucho sentido a una existencia parecida a la de una gallina en un corral...

Bueno, frisch, en los "peores momentos" siempre han servido los tomates en conserva, las alubias y el Oro... Supongo que esto se estará produciendo ahora en Ucrania y muchos otros lugares parecidos...

Por cierto, SÍ que hubo intervención francesa en la ejecución de Gadafi. Tuve la ocasión de visualizar un vídeo bastante detallado de su muerte y en el lugar habían "algunos" más que libios. En un momento dado, previo a su ejecución, se oye una voz en lengua española que dice ¡"Matadlo"! A mí me han comentado que era de un Colombiano. La gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que le pasó y lo que le hicieron a Gadafi... Y -¡ojo!- que el personaje NO era "Santo" de mí devoción...

En fin, frisch, ojalá sigas escribiendo por este hilo, ya que invitas a la "reflexión" y que es uno de los "pilares" de este hilo...

Un fuerte abrazo, frisch.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Feb 2015)

Hola frisch, creo que esto del "petaje" que comentas solo acaba de comenzar, irá a mas.
Un par de puntualizaciones:
Fijate en los países musulmanes que han caído, antes eran claros aliados de EEUU y además tenían a los radicales bajo control. En pocos años, bastantes países muslmanes han cambiado de bando.
Las guerras acaban con los problemas financieros. Se está gestando algo gordo. 

Poco más se puede añadir.
Saludos.

Edito para añadir este link.
Apple podrÃ­a comprar hasta un tercio de la producciÃ³n de oro.

No pasará nunca pero me encantaria que lo intentasen a ver que ocurre.:rolleye:


----------



## sukumvir (28 Feb 2015)

Buenos dias a todos,

Fernando, efectivamente en la alemana nazi se materilizo el decorado del fenomeno ovni tecnologico. Gente como Skozerny que se refugio en Alicante, animaban a que se utilizaran los platillos volantes *para crear eso que Gustavo Bueno denomina como la religion de los extraterrestres y que explica buena parte de lo de UMMO es Espanya con cientificos alemanes redactando cartas junto a la espia Margarita Ruiz de Lihori en su casa de Murcia. Las SS con Himmler a la cabeza estaban inmersas en aplicar todo lo que pudieran encontrar en codices y textos religiosos hacia desarrollo tecnologico, ejemplo mas visible era la swastika dentro de la composicion de las turbinas del Bell Project y de esos primeros platillos volantes que eran prototipos. La base fisica teorica de todos estos avances se mantuvo en universidades alemanas del este hasta finales de los 60.

Sin embargo la alemania nazi pienso que era un apendice de algo mucho mas grande y que no solo llevaba decadas sino siglos en la sombra. Hitchcock en Notorius nos introduce a un complejo industrial armamentistico situado en Sudamerica y que crecio en un intento de mantener a salvo patentes y tecnologia de las garras confiscatorias de los vencedores de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Esta pelicula le costo a Hitchcock una investigacion y varios interrogatorios por el FBI. 

Cierto que Von Braun y los paperclip estaban en la NASA. Pero fue Von Braun quien admitio desde un principio que la fisica newtoniana habia resultado erronea en sus calculos sobre el movimiento en orbita de los primeros satelites y que mientras se podia enviar tripulaciones a la luna no se podrian devolver. VoN Braun tuvo que puentear a su propia seguridad y establecer contacto con fisicos en la alemania del este. Al final del dia, el desarrollo el modulo lunar se tuvo que confiar a ese complejo militar industrial radicado en sudamerica con el acuerdo tacito de Eisenhower que desaparecio unos dias para lo que muchos cuentan como un encuentro con extraterestres, y que explica su discurso de salida denunciando un complejo industrial que se apoderaba y tomaba control del aparato de defensa.

Sobre Hitler, e incluso Franco, diria que en sus comienzos fueron el germen de una estructura financiera adepta a la anglosfera como atestigua el articulo que has colgado antes sobre los mercados. Sin embargo pienso que posteriormente este complejo industrial en la sombra se apodero del tercer reich en posicion amenazante a la estructura financiera globalizadora. Posteriormente el 3 Reich cobro su propia vida buscando independencia a traves de sus programas sitos en su entorno geografico, y estableciendose como un poder en si mismo sin lazos con nadie. Pienso que muchos de los proyectos que realizaban en Alemania estaban aun a nivel de prototipo. Hitler corto sus lazos con grupos industriales e incluso encarcelo al abuelo Thyssen... por lo que lo mas prudente por sus antiguos patrones fue dejarle caer y que los aliados se encargaran de hacerlo. Todo lo que desarrollo en el tercer reich fue puesto a buen recaudo antes de la caida de Berlin. Sin embargo creo que el complejo industrial en sudamerica ya contaba con tecnologia de propulsion avanzada y que estaban detras de los foo fighters que Hitler no controlaba.

El gran legado de Hitler y sus secuaces como Martin Bormann, Skozerny y otros, al complejo militar y que les abrio las puertas negociadoras con los aliados fue el motin de Oro que acumularon tanto ellos como los japoneses, y que jugo una gran baza para sostener Bretton Woods. Este acuerdo fue un punto de inflexion historico... no me cabe duda... aqui hubo algun tipo de prestamo en Oro Fisico a la estructura financiera globalizadora que no se ha devuelto en los terminos precisos que se negociaron, por lo que hay una presion constante para devolver o seguir pagando esta deuda a perpetuidad... Casino Royale...

De vez en cuando veo cosas que me llaman la atencion... pero no tengo certeza cientifica de nada. Me dejo llevar por mi instinto.

Luego tienes declaraciones por gente como Soros que afirman que el Oro es la ,ULTIMATE BUBBLE.

Yo pienso que SOROS no se referia a los precios del 2010 sino que sabe que el Oro, como consecuencia de un juego politico entre grupos en la sombra que el parece conocer, alcanzara niveles estratosfericos.

Luego tienes la mas que certera posibilidad que ciertos grupos o simplemete el complejo militar industrial en la sombra, ya tengan poder sobre procesos alquimicos que permitan refinar Oro desde metales base lo que les dara manos libres sobre la oferta al mercado mientras el mismo opera bajo la conviccion que solo hay oferta para llenar 18 piscinas olimpicas.

Sobre la faceta de la revista Fortean... la verdad es que no la conocia... ultimamente me entretiene mas todo lo que se puede sacar de los codices de Nag hammadi, la recomposicion del mito de Sophia y la rotacion del planeta o la autocuracion de Gaia, que disputa toda la cuestion del calentamiento global y la religion de los extraterrestres como los la relatan Con anunakis, etc....

Voy a leer tu articulo del calentamiento global con mas detalle. Recomiendo la ultima pelicula de Colin Frisch, Kingsman,The Secret Service... es gnosticismo puro y muy interesante... y que expone el calenta iento global como un fraude. La pelicula comienza con el secuestro de un cientifico que se rearfirma en la autocuracion del planeta, que es la diosa gaia. El malo de la pelicula le lava el cerebro y lo pone en la linea del calentamiento global...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# sukumvir: Interesante lo que nos comentas. Mira, conozco parte de lo que indicas, pero en lo personal sigo siendo muy "pragmático", de manera que intento no adentrarme en terrenos excesivamente "especulativos" y carentes de buena base. No digo que no puedan ser ciertos, pero tengo excesivas dudas al respecto y ese fue uno de los principales motivos de que dejará la Ufología de lado. Y, la verdad, cuando realizo alguna "incursión" al respecto veo que sigue tan "empantanada" como cuando la deje y con el agravante de que existe demasiado "folklore" alrededor de la misma.

Sin embargo, antes de dejar este tema, te diré que me dediqué bastante al tema de UMMO, de hecho aparezco "vinculado" al mismo, aunque de forma falsa ya que sólo lo estudié. Tuve, eso sí, mucha relación con Rafael Farriols, aparte de Ribera, Darnaude y otros. Yo no llegue a ningún tipo de conclusión al respecto, fuera de que era un montaje muy bien conseguido -ten en cuenta la época- y, en su momento, no vi esa "conexión" nazi, quizás porque tampoco me la plantee en aquel entonces. Bueno, ya sabes que fue Spaulding el que cercenó este asunto demostrando la falsedad de las fotos del OVNI de San José de Valderas del 1 de Junio de 1967. Sí que me consta que hubo miembros del SECED (servicio secreto creado por Carrero Blanco) que estuvieron interesados en el asunto, pero creo que sólo a nivel informativo.

Sobre el Nazismo sigo estudiando y cada vez tengo más claro que NO finalizó con la II WW y que se llegaron a bastantes acuerdos que propiciaron la huida de numerosos personajes vinculados con aquel régimen. Luego, están los que fueron contratados por los americanos... y los que no tuvieron otra opción que colaborar con los rusos.

Ciertamente, las "pistas" del Oro durante la II WW, y sobre todo al final, dan lugar a especulaciones mucho más SERIAS. Es indudable que su salida de Alemania a Sudamérica, a través de diferentes conductos, entre los que no podemos evitar citar al Vaticano, por medio de Monseñor Giovanni Mantini, el Subsecretario de Estado del Vaticano en los años de la guerra, propiciarían muchas de las cosas que se verían a partir de los años 50...

Por cierto, en Sudámerica ese Oro nazi parece que estuvo a cargo de Martin Bormann, pero somos bastantes estudiosos los que pensamos que buena parte del mismo retorno a Alemania a raíz de la creación de la República Federal. Es difícil explicar sino cómo Alemania pudo atesorar ese Oro tras la posguerra, vamos que es imposible... Y eso podría explicar también porqué Alemania ha tenido que "tragar" con que EE.UU. sigue siendo un buen destino para su Oro. Si lo piensas tiene bastante "lógica"... ¿No te parece?

Sobre el Tesoro japonés de la II WW, en realidad el proyecto de la "Lis Dorada", es algo realmente cautivador y que parece tener bases muy verídicas. Para quienes no sepan de que hablamos: se trata de un enorme tesoro acumulado y escondido por las Fuerzas Imperiales Japonesas en o alrededor de las Filipinas.

Parece ser que buena parte del mismo ha sido recuperado. Es más, también se cree que hubo una fuerte implicación en este asunto del dictador filipino Ferdinand Marcos y que, en realidad, los "desacuerdos" con los americanos propiciaron que acabará exiliado, junto a su esposa Imelda Marcos, en Hawai tras una revuelta popular.

A veces, sukumvir, he "conectado" lo que citas de Soros con la "burbuja" del Oro, pero en dos vertientes: una como la que refieres y otra que me indica, que de ser cierta la cantidad del Oro japonés, al "aflorar" haría que el precio del Oro pudiera derrumbarse...

Y cambio climático SÍ que existe. Llevo muchos años desarrollando mi actividad profesional en las cercanías de un Parque Natural (mar y montaña) y eso es algo que se constata de forma muy grave con el transcurso del tiempo. Y su mejor exponente lo observo en las alteraciones que está sufriendo la fauna y flora.

Cuando pueda veré la película que recomiendas y dejo un trailer de la misma:

- Kingsman: The Secret Service | Official Trailer 2 [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube

Y aprovecho también para dejar este artículo...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Economía o estúpidos?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (28 Feb 2015)

frisch dijo:


> "...
> 
> 
> ¿Qué no había en el Imperio Romano que ahora sí hay?
> ...



Aún tengo muy fresco un concepto que el movimiento 15M (vale, si, ya sé que muchos creeréis que fué un movimiento plenamente orquestado por fuerzas no precisamente anti-sistema...) que venía a decir: mientras más caigas en la trampa del disfrute del ocio multimedia 'gratis' a través de las descargas 'ilegales', más atado como ciudadano estás.

Entiendo que en la antigua Roma, mantener el famoso "pan y circo" debía resultar algo más caro que actualmente. Ahora una inversión inicial en media centena de films correctamente financiados, luego 'habilmente' disponibles a través de un sistema de descargas de todo tipo... tienes a todos tus miembros del 'imperio' (antes mal auto-creída clase-media, en un futuro no muy lejano: pobres como ratas, eso sí, de forma estratificada, que entre ellos se crean diferentes sub-clases de pobreza -ayyy... la naturaleza humana y sus miserias que a todas partes la acompaña...) tranquilitos


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2015)

Hombre y entretenimiento...dos palabras vinculadas desde siempre.

Solo tenemos que ver un par de monos peleándose en un árbol, mientras el resto del grupo grita en plan "VAMOS, VAMOS!, mientras están cómodamente sentados en sus ramas.

Hemos cambiado la manera de "fundir" nuestro tiempo, y nos sentimos afortunados por ello.

Un viaje a nueva York hace 100 años era una epopeya memorable, hoy podeos ir a a "giñar" al Empire State en pocas horas de viaje estemos dónde estemos.

Hace 100 años ver una película de cine era lo más de lo más, tras siglos de teatro y operas en directo...hoy elegimos lo que queremos ver, y luego nos conectamos a las redes sociales para criticar que tal actor lo hizo fatal, o que el director tiene un grano en el culo...

Supongo que lo que comentáis de las guerras y el hombre, también es algo ligado desde siempre, lo que ha cambiado, es que lo que antaño duraba décadas, luego se convirtió en años, y ahora son meses o semanas, y quizá mañana sean pocas horas...y ese "acojone" a que pase demasiado rápido y no nos de tiempo a "cubrirnos" es lo que mantiene esta tensa calma que puede durar para siempre.

Los mundos virtuales se impondrán, así como el dinero virtual, las relaciones virtuales (con sexo virtual), familias virtuales, trabajos virtuales...

Hace poco vi un documental dónde una doctora en USA estaba metiendo toda la información de su cerebro en un ordenador, y explicaba en que en los próximos 20 años todo el mundo podrá bajarse su cerebro (sensaciones, sentimientos, recuerdos, deseos...) a un disco duro, o directamente a la nube.

Llegará un día en que el hombre como conjunto cuerpo/mente sea prescindible para que todo siga girando.

Hay una teoría respecto a esto que muchos físicos teóricos apoyan y se denomina el "super cerebro", dónde toda la información de la humanidad esté concentrada en una máquina...vamos del estilo de Facebook pero a nivel tan personal que sería como si toda la humanidad fuese un solo ser...y yo pienso que si no se tuercen las cosas iremos por ese camino.

Ayer os puse la frase de Rousseau de que "el hombre es sociable por naturaleza"...yo añado que la naturaleza del hombre es buscar la "conveniencia" y por eso le conviene unirse, para hacerse más fuerte en todos los sentidos.

Todo esto ya no lo veremos ninguno de nosotros, sin embargo fijaros en como ha cambiado la manera de interactuar en solo 10 años...pues aplicad esa curva exponencial a los próximos 100 y pensad en lo que obtendremos.


Un saludo y buen sábado a todos.

*Edito para decir que ya van mas de 6000 posts...mucho nos aburrimos :XX:*


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# nekcab: Bueno, yo no soy precisamente de los que creen que el 15-M, Syriza o Podemos hayan sido creados por "intereses creados". Más bien al contrario, es el producto del cansancio de una parte de la Sociedad y que se está movilizando. Ni más ni menos... De qué sino la preocupación expresada por Moody´s hacia Podemos y es que a los poderes en la "sombra" hay muchas cosas que se les están yendo de las manos...

nekcab, al Imperio Romano sólo el Circo le costaba 1/3 de su presupuesto y ésa fue una de las causas fundamentales en su caída en Occidente. Yo he realizado y publicado estudios bastante rigurosos sobre este tema.

# paketazo: Tú eres un tío bastante "cachondo"... ¿No? Lo del "sexo virtual" para "enmarcar"... Menos mal que no has dicho con qué, ya que puestos a especular podría ser hasta con una rana... ¿No? Menos mal, que algunos seguimos teniendo una naturaleza pareja al "aberroncho salvaje"...

¡Joder! encima me nombras a Rousseau y que en su vida privada fue un auténtico miserable...

En fin, NO, no creo que se llegue a ese mundo que dibujas y es que antes el hombre ya habrá dejado de existir en este planeta y, por lo menos, tengo la completa seguridad de que no lo viviré...

¿Aburrirnos? NO, supongo que tantos mensajes, y sobre todo el número de VISITAS, indican otra cosa muy diferente. Por cierto, deberías sumar mejor: te dejas el 1er. hilo y, si sumas mensajes y visitas, pues la gente se pasa por aquí no precisamente para matar el aburrimiento... bueno, mientras llega ese hipotético "sexo con la rana"... Ja,ja,ja. 

Antes de dejarlo, dejo un artículo que os interesará y en "línea"...

- GOOGLE CREA EL PRIMER PROGRAMA DE INTELIGENCIA ARTIFICIAL CAPAZ DE APRENDER POR SI MISMO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos y Buen Sábado...


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2015)

*fernando* recuerdo con 16 años me expulsaron de una clase de filosofía cuando me "descojoné" de la profesora al decir que Rousseau era todo un ejemplo a seguir, sus ideas, sus conceptos de estado, de sociedad. Me partí el culo y no podía dejar de reírme (ataque de risa adolescente), me preguntó varias veces por que me reía y no era capaz de responderle...finalmente me echo de clase.

El motivo de mi risa no era otro que poner de ejemplo a un tipo que metió a sus 5 hijos en la inclusa para no ocuparse de ellos, y que nos lo vendía una profesora como ejemplo de persona.

En cuanto al sexo virtual, a la rana no había llegado, me refería a aparatos "juguetes" sexuales que a día de hoy ya se conectan en el USB mientras en la pantalla ves a la persona...o rana...ahí no entro, e interactúas del mejor modo que se te ocurra con ella...o él...o eso.

Ojo, afirmas que el hombre dejará de existir, y esa es precisamente la base de la teoría del "súper cerebro", no precisa del hombre para existir, y sin embargo el hombre es la base de su existencia.

...una rana...bien podía haber dicho una cabra... 

Un saludo


----------



## nekcab (28 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg:

Malas noticias. En Japón andan muy avanzados con maniquis robotizados para desfogue del comprador masculino... no andan desencaminados los 'jodíos'...

P.D.: Respecto a meter en el mismo saco a 15-M y a Podemos, yo creo que se retro-alimentan, pero no por ello deberíamos hablar de ser lo mismo.

También he decir que vivo tiempos donde mi espíritu desconfiado a tomado el control de mis razonamientos. Leí algo en su día a cerca de la financiación (escasa, si, pero de origen externo...) que existía detrás del movimiento 15-M, y ya no me abandonó del todo la duda.

Por supuesto "Podemos" es el resultado de la desafección social, eso no obvia para que haya intereses que vayan paralelos. Y sumado a eso, los intereses de los grandes poderes que tampoco se sientan cómodos con las tesis de dicho movimiento.

NOTA:

Por cierto, estoy viendo la presentación del libro de Daniel Lacalle y Diego Parrilla "La madre de todas las batallas"
la presentación del libro de Daniel Lacalle y Diego Parrilla "La madre de todas las batallas"​donde tratan el tema del uso de energías alternativas al petróleo. Me ha sorprendido un punto que tocan de refilón pero que tiene mucha enjundia, y se trataría de las labores de investigación con una materia prima como el metano helado. Resulta que dicha materia prima es como la suma de las reservas de gas, petróleo y carbón juntos. Una materia prima ahora futurista, pero que podría acabar igual que el fracking actual en su día. Y, curiosamente en los mares del Japón parece que se aglutina una de las mayores reservas (dicho vulgarmente: como polla al culo les viene).

No sé, tras oir a ambos economistas, nuevamente mi lado positivista se ha levantado.

Me ha gustado su visión anti-madmax (término que el mismo Lacalle usa en su charla)


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# nekcab: ¿Malas noticias? NO, yo estoy muy ajeno a esas "chorradas" y que demuestran el grado de degradación al que ha llegado el ser humano. Mira, al estudiar el tema del Circo en Roma me encontré con grandes aberraciones sexuales y me parece que hasta en esto estamos siguiendo el mismo "camino"... Y el Japón qué quieres que te diga, pero ya no queda prácticamente nada de los "valores" que tuvo ese país.

En fin, nekcab, entiendo lo que me dices, pero yo tengo mí particular opinión respecto a los movimientos "rebeldes" que están apareciendo y NO todo tiene que ser "conspirativo". A mí, desde luego, NO me sirve el socorrido "todos son iguales" y tengo derecho a creer que puede haber un "cambio"... Evidentemente, están trascendiendo cosas que no me gustan de esos movimientos "alternativos", pero manda cojones la presión a la que los están sometiendo y, en cualquier caso, es que no hay forma de comparar con ellos la corrupción asquerosa que estamos viviendo...

En fin, pronto vendrán elecciones municipales y legislativas, de manera que cada cual podrá elegir la opción que prefiera y a mí me apetece algo "nuevo"...

Te agradezco el enlace y, cuando disponga de tiempo, lo iré viendo a ratos. Parece interesante... No lo he visto, por tanto no puedo opinar, pero Lacalle es un personaje que para mí es un "fifty/fifty", es decir hay cosas en las que me convence, pero en otras...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (28 Feb 2015)

No, si yo tambien necesito algo nuevo pero.... desde hace 10 años. Con eso te digo todo, y no te digo 'ná'

Mi idea no era transmitir que para esos grupúsculos peligrosos, masones y comunistas... para eso, nos quedemos como estemos. De hecho entre mis opciones de voto está Podemos junto a otras agrupaciones como Partido X o el de Elpidio si es que se vuelve a presentar, pero también me gusta saber de que pié cojearán una vez caten poder. Más q nada, para que no me lleve sustos después.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Pues, eso mismo es lo que yo quiero transmitir... A mí me puede gustar más la opción de Podemos, pero es que hay otras "alternativas", incluso en la Derecha, así que creo que vale la pena probar algo "diferente" y es que debemos enterrar el puto Bipartidismo actual. Yo no sé de que pie van a "cojear" cuando pillen el Poder, pero para saberlo tendré que "mojarme"... ¿No?

No hay duda de que los que accedan al Poder tampoco cumplirán con todo lo que "prometan" y es que el mundo no se va a mover desde un sólo país, pero si esto se extiende ya veremos qué pasa... Desde luego, es inadmisible la situación en la que se encuentra nuestro país y lo peor de todo es que de seguir así NO HAY FUTURO...

En cualquier caso, tampoco creo que en España vaya a haber mayorías absolutas en mucho tiempo y es que eso es el peor "Cáncer" que le puede suceder a un país.

Y os dejo un artículo "metalero"... SÍ, va sobre Grecia y la demanda de Soberanos, pero bueno eso es lo "normal" en situaciones como la que vive ese país u otro caso "extremo": Ucrania... En situaciones "límite", no nos engañemos porque los MPs siempre han sido el mejor "refugio" monetario conocido.

- Gold Sovereigns Bought by Greeks in Volume as New Greek Drachmas Designed - GoldCore United States

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Feb 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> No, si yo tambien necesito algo nuevo pero.... desde hace 10 años. Con eso te digo todo, y no te digo 'ná'
> 
> Mi idea no era transmitir que para esos grupúsculos peligrosos, masones y comunistas... para eso, nos quedemos como estemos. De hecho entre mis opciones de voto está Podemos junto a otras agrupaciones como Partido X o el de Elpidio si es que se vuelve a presentar, pero también me gusta saber de que pié cojearán una vez caten poder. Más q nada, para que no me lleve sustos después.



Buenas noches nekcab y aprovecho para comentar asimismo lo que dices, Fernando, en tu respuesta a nekcab.

Los partidos políticos son como las bisagras de una puerta. Por un lado está la puerta, que es la sirve para abrirse paso o cerrar el paso y por otro, el marco de la puerta que sostiene la puerta mediante las bisagras. 

¿Quién es el que tiene la sartén por el mango?

El marco.

Las bisagras las vamos cambiando para que la puerta cumpla con su función. Que la puerta se pone tonta, le damos una patada, hacemos saltar las bisagras, ponemos otras bisagras y cambiamos de puerta.

En resumidas cuentas, votar o no votar para mi es tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Hace tiempo que no voto. No incito a nadie a no votar.

Hay mucha gente esperanzada en que las bisagras de la puerta cambien y me parece que es muy respetable. No seré yo el aguafiestas, ahora que en el mercado de las bisagras aparecen nuevos modelos.

Sin embargo, creo que si de lo que se trata es de cambiar de marco, ¿para qué liarnos la manta a pelear por bisagras? ¡Sálvemos la puerta!

Pero bueno, esto es como lo de Rousseau con su Émile o lo de Freud con su cocaína.

¿Cómo se salva la puerta?

En realidad, yo creo que la puerta siempre estuvo condenada y siempre estuvo a salvo.

Me explico (y por ponerlo en términos del siglo XXI):

Siempre ha habido personas (puerta) que se venden por un Iphone y siempre ha habido personas que no se venden por Iphone.

Es decir que lo bueno y lo malo siempre han convivido. Lo están poniendo jodido para los primeros, cierto, pero mi intuición es que al final prevalecerán. Por su puesto, no en este marco.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

Je,je,je... frisch, me recuerdas a Chéjov: "El hombre vulgar espera lo bueno y lo malo del exterior, el hombre que piensa lo espera de sí mismo." Por cierto, frisch, ¿cuántos que usan Iphone saben quién fue Chéjov?

En fin, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto de lo que comentas y es que yo procuro ser consecuente conmigo mismo, así que intento actuar como pienso, de manera que así no incurro en el error de hacerlo a la inversa, me explico... ¿No?

Y, para finalizar, de Shakespeare: "No existe nada bueno ni nada malo; es el pensamiento humano el que lo hace aparecer así." Aunque yo no esté muy "conforme" con ello... Y sigue escribiendo frisch... nos gusta leerte.

Un abrazo.


----------



## nekcab (1 Mar 2015)

Continuando el ejemplo expuesto por "fisch", el marco debe estar realizado con los mismos materiales que la puerta. Pero resulta que esa misma puerta no quiere participar.

Una sociedad que se limita a depositar su esperanza en la bisagra sin querer entender que el marco forma parte de ella... no puede esperar grandes cambios.

Una sociedad que cree que los problemas los tienen los demás menos ellos. No pueden asumir que los problemas aparecieron de la nada, como el mago que saca un conejo de una chistera. Una sociedad que no asume q parte del problema está en que ella se involucre en el proyecto. Y el proyecto, evidentemente no implica votar cada cuatro años. El proyecto no implica no poner un esfuerzo por asumir conocimientos en economía, en interés en fiscalizar ellos mismos en la gestión de sus gestores.

El que el sistema democrático no cree las condiciones para q la participación ciudadana tome también decisiones más allá de votar cada 4 años es... ¿¿¿solo culpa de los poderes fácticos, los políticos, la banca???

Eso me recuerda cómo muchos que ahora estarán probablemente formando parte de la PAH de Ada Colau, cuando hace 7 años se planteaban la política de la vivienda con aquél: mientras a mí me financien, que mi hijo arree en el futuro. Cómo se lo oí decir a un padre de familia en su día. Aquella burbuja no apareció como si de un conejo se tratara. Apareció como apareció el sistema electoral como el que "disfrutamos" en la actualidad.

NOTA: estoy muy interesado en vuestras conclusiones sobre la charla de antes de Daniel Lacalle y Diego Parrilla. Me ha tocado algo los esquemas, y no sé muy bien si pq estoy loco por oir músicas distintas a las que asumía hasta ahora.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2015)

No estoy de acuerdo con Lacalle, ni el crudo va a estar barato durante muchos años ni creo que se descubran nuevas tecnologías para sustituirlo en la próxima década o dos.

Tenemos un par de fuerzas deflacionarias brutales a nivel global, por un lado el aumento constante de la eficiencia y la productividad y por otro lado una larga crisis que continúa debilitando la demanda. Las presiones inflacionarias vienen dadas principalmente por el peakoil y por la política monetaria expansiva, estas dos fuerzas se encuentran en stand by por las últimas intervenciones puntuales que todos conocemos.


¿Las fuerzas inflacionistas ganarán al final la partida? ¿Qué otros factores podrían entrar en escena en esta lucha entre inflación/deflación global?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nebcak: Bueno, el vídeo de Daniel Lacalle y Diego Parrilla es interesante, de eso no cabe duda, pero también es excesivamente "teórico" y con planteamientos difíciles de llevar a cabo. Me parece que quieren obviar unas "fuerzas" que influyen en los precios y que mejor ejemplo tenemos en nuestro país: qué pagamos por la Electricidad, Gas, Gasolina... He estado revisando mís últimos gastos en estos apartados y qué quieres que te diga, pero cada vez sigo pagando más a pesar de intentar controlar los consumos y eso se produce por algo tan simple que se llaman IMPUESTOS. No estoy observando ninguna ventaja en la bajada de los precios energéticos en los mercados internacionales y, por ejemplo, su repercusión en el PIB español no se ha traducido en una mejora de la situación económica del ciudadano medio.

En fin, considero que los autores son muy "optimistas" e insisto en que NO tienen en cuenta muchos factores que están pesando mucho hoy día en las Materias Primas, entre los que destacaría la Geopolítica y los procesos caóticos económicos que se están produciendo en muchos países: en unos Deflación y en muchos otros una Inflación desbocada y totalmente "maquillada"...

Por cierto, cuando citan a Chipre y el tema del Gas, obvian que el auténtico "Mar de Gas" que existe en toda esa zona ha sido una de las causas principales del conflicto de Siria y, posteriormente, lo que hemos visto con la irrupción del EI... 

En fin, ya veremos los problemas que en el tiempo que se producirán cuando haya necesidad de utilizar el llamado Africon y que se encuentra entre España y Marruecos...

De todas formas, nekcab, es un libro que seguramente compraré y que puede resultar interesante, aunque pueda no ajustarse a la realidad que vivimos o nos hacen vivir...

Respecto al resto de tu comentario, te diré que NO es corriente, al menos en mi círculo, que existan padres como el que tú citas. Es más, creo que una de las preocupaciones que tenemos los padres hoy en día es la deuda asociada a hipotecas por parte de nuestros hijos. Yo, por darte un ejemplo, hace tiempo que estoy "provisionando" por si mí hijo tuviera problemas en ese aspecto.

Sobre el marco, la puerta y las bisagras, sería tan sencillo como aplicar lo que se llama "conciencia ciudadana" y si ésta apenas existe, habrá que fomentarla... ¿No? Mira, tanto paketazo como yo, muchas veces nos hemos referido a Noam Chomsky y ahora mismo me sirve esta frase suya:

"Si no desarrollas una cultura democrática constante y viva, capaz de implicar a los candidatos, ellos no van a hacer las cosas por las que los votastes. Apretar un botón y luego marcharse a casita no va a cambiar las cosas."

nekcab, podemos cambiar el botón por la papeleta y hablamos de lo mismo...

Y, personalmente, sigo pensando como el lider guerrillero mexicano, Emiliano Zapata: 

"El que quiera ser águila que vuele, el que quiera ser gusano que se arrastre pero que no grite cuando le pisen."

Y os dejo un interesante artículo sobre China...

- China rebaja los tipos con un ojo en la deflación... y otro en la guerra de las divisas

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Mar 2015)

Epsilon Theory
De como los bancos centrales manipulan los mercados.
Muy interesante.
Un saludo. ienso:


----------



## sukumvir (1 Mar 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Excelente post, muchas gracias :Aplauso:
> 
> Sólo le cito para puntualizarle que la Baronesa de Alcalaí, Margarita Ruiz de Lihori, (personaje al que sigo con gran interés desde hace años) no tenía su casa en Murcia, si no una mansión en Albacete, desde donde surgieron infinidad de leyendas en su honor, en particular la famosísima historia de la mano cortada de su hija fallecida, que Doña Margarita conservaba en formol en un frasco, y que le hizo ganar el sobrenombre de "Marquesa de la Mano Cortada".
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaracion y el testimonio de primera mano. Si! Yo tambien he leido un poco sobre este personaje y es intrigante. Hija de un conocido alcalde de Valencia, casa da con un irlandes y unida sentimentalmente con un catalan cuya familia poseia la mas amplia coleccion privada de libros en torno al Hermetismo y Magia. Se dice que salvo la vida a Franco en Marruecos de ser asesinado y que siempre le llamaba Paco.... sin formalismos.

Representa un nexo de union interesante entre la alta sociedad valenciana, la catalana y el nacismo. No me extranyaria que hubiera sido ella quien trajo a Himmler a Montserrat en busca del santo grial que supongo confundieron con las luces que se ven en el cielo el 11 de cada mes. La luz de Gaia nunca se habria manifestado a este tipo de personajes.

Si me permites! De que anyo exacto estamos hablando de esta presencia de alemanes en Albacete.. Anyos 50 o 60?

Segun afirman algunos investigadores del 3 Reich como Joseph Farrell, las fuerzas de seguridad del Estado Espanyol (no el ejercito) habian sido infiltradas por Skozerny...por lo que explica que nada de lo que hizo esta senyora trascendio mas alla de la comisaria y portada de periodicos. Su andadura como espia tambien le daba mucha inmunidad dentro de los servicios de inteligencia.

Tambien se la vincula al narcotrafico con Marruecos... Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: A falta de lo que te puedan comentar, te dire lo siguiente:

- Hablamos de principios de los años 50 (¿1953?). Cito de memoria.

- No es cierto lo que comenta Joseph Farrell. Existe abundante documentación sobre Margarita de Shelly en el Tribunal Supremo de Madrid. Mí amigo Darnaude la solicitó, pero sin éxito. Más tarde, SÍ que se consiguió acceder a la misma... Una de esas personas fue un Subteniente de la GC, funcionario del CESID, y que sería después muy relevante por su papel en destapar los negocios sucios de Luis Roldán...

- Curioso personaje el de Margarita de Shelly Ruiz de Libory, que trabajó como espía para Miguel Primo de Rivera, a quien dijo conocer "intimamente". En aquellos tiempos existía un primitivo Servicio Secreto español, que funcionaba en el Norte de África, el "Círculo-30". Parece que incluso fue amante del rebelde rifeño Adl-el-Krim...

- Y por si lo desconoces -creo que es así- el caso de los "2 SS" de Albacete llegó hasta el Centro Simon Wiesenthal para América Latina, radicado en Buenos Aires, pero ya muchísimos años después, cuando se le asoció al tema UMMO. 

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Mar 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con Lacalle, ni el crudo va a estar barato durante muchos años ni creo que se descubran nuevas tecnologías para sustituirlo en la próxima década o dos.
> 
> Tenemos un par de fuerzas deflacionarias brutales a nivel global, por un lado el aumento constante de la eficiencia y la productividad y por otro lado una larga crisis que continúa debilitando la demanda. Las presiones inflacionarias vienen dadas principalmente por el peakoil y por la política monetaria expansiva, estas dos fuerzas se encuentran en stand by por las últimas intervenciones puntuales que todos conocemos.
> 
> ...



Hola

aporto la siguiente informacion del Energy & Metals consensus forecasts (minerals monitor) del 16 de febrero:

Estimacion Brent - 2015: 60 usd/bl ; 2016: 71 usd/bl ; 2017: 78 usd/bl ; 2018: 83 usd/bl ; 2019: 84 usd/bl

Estimacion Cobre - 2015: 6204 usd/mt ; 2016: 6543 usd/mt ; 2017: 6969 usd/mt ; 2018: 7178 usd/mt ; 2019: 7146 usd/mt.

Estimacion Oro - 2015: 1210 usd/oz ; 2016: 1272 usd/oz ; 2017: 1274 usd/oz; 2018: 1289 usd/oz ; 2019: 1309 usd/oz

The Economist base metal index, que sigue bastante bien al brent, y que ahora esta en 146 aproximadamente (2005 = 100) preve finalizar el 2015 con 145, el 2016 con 153 y el 2017 con 154

Saludos


----------



## sukumvir (1 Mar 2015)

Buen domingo a todos y gracias en especial a Fernando por sus extensas replicas a mis posts desde el conocimiento de primera mano como investigador.

Respecto a la cuestion que planteas del Oro que retorno a Alemania... mi impresion es la siguiente... el mitico ANOTHER dejo toda una serie de intervenciones en USAGOLD que dejaban de manifiesto todo tipo de dinamicas opacas como pagos de crudo en Oro y lo que hoy ya no nos sorprende como ventas de Oro por los BC, para sostener el sistema fiat... si uno esta dispuesto a otorgar a ANOTHER la credibilidad de un insider muy bien posicionado... la conclusion logica es que desde un principio durante Bretton Woods o posteriormente durante Nixon han habido toda una serie de acuerdos secretos para sostener un sistema de pagos dependiente de la venta o intercambio de Oro como divisa entre ciertos grupos. Entiendo tu razonamiento sobre el Oro aleman, sin embargo en un decorado que intente reflejar cara al publico un sistema de pagos entre naciones soberanas, resulta fundamental que a cada nacion se le asigne una cantidad en base a sus reservas historicas. Otra cosa posteriormente seria el orden de ventas y el precio de venta que a cada nacion se asigne dentro de este baile de sillas.

Another nos contaba en USAGOLD a mitad de los 90 sobre el papel del petroleo dentro de este sistema de pagos en la sombra. Retrocediendo en el tiempo a los 50, 60 y 70 tenemos a nuestro amigo Skozerny y sus secuaces posicionando a sus jefes dentro de un reparto del crudo a traves del Panarabismo que ellos mismos engendraron a traves de Nasser, Gaddafi y Mossadeg (luego los Ayatohllas) para llevarse el trozo del pastel que no se les dio postYalta.... aparte de todas las guerras y revoluciones que montaron... que mejor arma disasuaria que una serie de cartas abiertas al mundo por extraterrestres mostrando esa tecnologia avanzada que abria las puertas a las energias libres y que podrian desbancar al petroleo y gas natural... de hecho si el programa espacial verdadero (no el de los petardos de Von Braun) ya dependia de estas energias y sistemas de propulsion libre, IKE no tenia mas remedio que darles su trozo del pastel como demostro retirando su apoyo al Reino Unido y Francia en Suez tras la nacionalizacion de Nasser del canal y por Mossadeg del Anglo,Iranian. Algo impensable dentro de Yalta y totalmente traumatico para los europeos, pero facil de entender si de hecho IKE ya estaba en tratos con grupos dispuestos a venderle superioridad armamentistica y aceptar como pago parcial parte del pastel del crudo.

A mi juicio UMMO se gesto con ese fin amenazante de guerra psicologica pues las primeras cartas tenian ese contenido tecnologico. Posteriormente y una vez ya habian conseguido sus objetivos, otros grupos tomaron control del asunto y las cartas deribaban hacia otro tipo de cuestiones . En una ocasion ojeando un clasico de Ufologia, creo que era Above Top Secret, encontre un pie de pagina que indicaba que la Rand Corporation del Pentagono habia realizado estudios sociologicos en Espanya con el fin de investigar la reaccion de la poblacion a una presencia extraterrestre. Recuerdo los 70 siendo aun un ninyo y aparecian todo tipo de relatos en las revista hortera de la epoca... el Superpop donde jovenes aseguraban estar embarazadas de extraterrestres tras relaciones sexuales con ellos. Los extremos a los que llegaron eran criminales. 

En anyos recientes al parecer ha sido la Iglesia de la Cienciologia quien ha llevado el tema. Tu lo sabras mejor que yo... Yo no lo he estudiado con tanto detalle. En cuanto a si los objetos que sobrevolaron Madrid eran reales o falsos! Creo que da igual... mi mejor amigo... un japones... me dice que el vio un platillo con el signo de UMMO sobre el jardin de su casa... Las conexiones entre UMMO y paises del Eje creo que es solida.

Aprovechare en otros post a adentrar mas en las cuestiones de ANOTHER.

Sobre la ufologia... yo nunca le he dado muchas credibilidad porque parece ser un juguete de aparatos desinformadores que tiran balones fuera. Creo que han habido grandes investigadores como John Mack de Harvard sobre las abducciones pero incluso sus estudios deben ser complementarios a una lectura de los codices de Nag Hammadi sobre los Arcontes, el Mito de Sofia y vision gnostica del mito de Adan y Eva y luego el evangelio de Felipe y el Apocryphon de Juan.

A mi juicio desde Holliwood se esta haciendo un papel excelente en relatar las bases del fenomeno en peliculas como The Forgotten con Julianne Moore. Creo que alli esta todo. Puede resultar dificil de entender y hay que verla un par de veces...pero es una vision totalmente consistente con lo que se desprende de los estudios de Jung, Mack y los codices... Esta es mi humilde opinion...

Para los que tengais tiempo y curiosidad recomiendo las dos entrevistas en youtube de Linda Harrison a John Lash..son casi 5 horas. Luego la entrevista de John lash en Red Ice Radio sobre la rotacion de Sophia... Es lo mejor que he oido en mucho tiempo...

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 18:04 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Hombre y entretenimiento...dos palabras vinculadas desde siempre.
> 
> Solo tenemos que ver un par de monos peleándose en un árbol, mientras el resto del grupo grita en plan "VAMOS, VAMOS!, mientras están cómodamente sentados en sus ramas.
> 
> ...



Entiendo tu razonamiento y lo comparto, pero no se hasta que punto esa dinamica llegara a la destruccion biologica solo de grupos que abrazan el mundo virtual que de hecho se convierte en su carcel...como la que vivia Arnold en Total Recall, mientras aquellos que se mantienen al margen seran los que sobreviven.

En este foro se cuelgan articulos de japon y los extremos a los que llegan alguno.. con las experiencias virtuales... aquellos que lo adoptan en su totalidad son gente totalmente apartada del dia a dia normal de la sociedad japonesa.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Después de estar unos días fuera de juego ahora vuelvo a la carga, resulta que tuve un resfrío bastante grave, me dejó 2 días tumbado en cama y sin nada de ganas de hacer nada, no suele ser habitual en mí, yo como todo un macho alfa (jajaja), con un resfrío sigo mi vida como si nada, pero esta vez ha sido diferente (incluso ha tumbado también a la mujer, pero no tan grave como a mí) quizás sea la edad (no llego a los 40, pero ya se nota que no soy un chaval), quizás las enfermedades cada vez sean más graves o que nos metemos tanta mierda en el cuerpo que las propias enfermedades se han hecho más fuertes o alguna cepa rara como la del pollo está dando por culo. Me vino a la mente una noticia que leí hace algunos años en la que decía que en el 2020 casi la totalidad de la población sería alérgica a algo.

En fin, por especular que no quede, lo que sí me quedó claro es que nuestra sanidad sigue teniendo muy buenos profesionales a pesar de los recortes que están sufriendo, resulta que debido a ellos, en el ambulatorio no puedo ir a urgencias porque primero tengo que pedir hora con mi médico de cabecera, pero como me daba hora hasta el 5 de abril, pues estaba perfectamente justificado que fuera a urgencias, una vez ahí no me atendió un médico sino una enfermera, a pesar de ello, se esmeró en la atención e hizo lo que pudo, no me pudo dar receta, pero me escribió el medicamento para que lo comprar.

Yo sólo iba a ver si no había nada fuera de lo común en mi resfrío, lo cual confirmó, tampoco me preocupó el pagar el medicamento en su totalidad, ya que no llegó a 5 euros, además la enfermera incluso me dio unas pastillas "de extranjis", me pareció buen detalle.

Sé que pagamos impuestos para que nos atiendan y que faltaron más medios, pero yo pienso que si hay algún incumplimiento por parte de nuestra sanidad, los menos culpables son nuestros profesionales y no me pareció adecuado ponerme chulo con la profesional, ya que como lo mencioné antes, se portó muy bien, al contrario, agradezco que haya personas como ella.

Pasando al hilo, veo que lleváis unas reflexiones muy interesantes, hubo tanto que leer y tan poco tiempo, que espero no haberme hecho una paja mental, paso a contar algunas conclusiones mías:

Es verdad que ahora da la sensación de que no va a suceder nada, con la dinámica que llevamos (impresión de fiat, rescates, inyección a sectores afectados, barra libre de financiación a los estados, etc.) y todos los actores parece que están de acuerdo en seguir así ad infinitum, es prácticamente imposible que el sistema se colapse, es decir, si sigues poniendo en un papel que vale 1€ y con él yo puedo comprar, pagar, recibir bienes y servicios, etc. y todo mundo le da el visto bueno (además de participar en el juego), pues que la rueda siga girando.

Además, con tanta noticia de guerras en todos lados (menos en Occidente), ni que decir de la corrupción, recortes al estado de bienestar, partidos políticos, etc. son tan habituales (e insistentes); que creo que nos hemos colocado una especie de coraza y ha aumentado nuestra indiferencia sobre los acontecimientos, aparte de creernos lo de "a mí no me sucederá".

Quizás eso se busque, la indiferencia a los acontecimientos, fomentar la desunión, para que cuando te toque no haya nadie que te apoye, el "divide y vencerás" sumado a lo de "el 50% de la batalla es el factor sorpresa" y el alargar los acontecimientos, garantiza tu anulación como individuo en sociedad.

Los pocos que puedan salvarse de la quema, fácilmente podrán ser puestos nuevamente en el redil, cada vez me doy más cuenta de ello, por ejemplo el forero que tiene que vender parte de sus MPs para ayudar a su familia, eso le honra, pero le quita gran parte de lo ganado.

Así estamos todos, yo intento guardar para mi familia, pero debido a lo limitado de mis posibilidades, tan sólo puedo hacer los deberes para las necesidades de mi familia directa (mujer e hijos) pero, ¿Qué sucedería si por ejemplo un familiar por parte de mi mujer o mía se ve en desgracia?, no hablo de gente irresponsable, sino de familia que siempre se porta bien y hay una cercanía habitual, económicamente no se meten contigo ni tú con ellos (no sabes su situación ni tampoco saben la tuya).

Estos días lo he estado reflexionando y los ayudaría, aunque tuviese que vender mis MPs para ello, no me veo yo viendo sufrir y dar la espalda a personas que son parte importante de mi vida, otra cosa es que sean unos deudores irresponsables, drogatas o que me pidan que himbierta con ellos en un negocio triunfadoh, eso sí que no.

Pero negarles cobijo, comida caliente o ayuda económica para evitar que se hundan, va a ser que no. aunque me quede sin MPs.

Creo que ese es el punto débil de las personas como nosotros, también creo que lo saben y por ello nos dejan cargar a manos llenas, total se los vamos a devolver de una u otra forma.

Y bueno hurgando algún link que habéis puesto (son tantos los que ponéis que no me acuerdo cual) me encontré con esto:

La alemana Degussa adquiere la mayor colección de lingotes de oro del mundo

Es una noticia muy interesante, despertó en mí la curiosidad sobre el tema de los lingotes, parece que también tiene mucho auge ese tipo de coleccionismo, pero para mí es demasiado, no por gusto sino por tema económico, jeje.

Lo más relevante de esa noticia para mí es que comenta que el Grupo Rothschild se retiró del mercado del oro en 2004, perdonad mi ignorancia, sé que la mayoría de los veteranos metaleros lo sabían, pero yo no.

Eso me recuerda lo que hicieron hace poco los Rockefeller al desvincularse del petróleo.

Para nada creo que sea eso de "cuando las ratas abandonan el barco..." ya que desde el 2004 ya sabemos cómo se disparó el oro -ahora falta el petróleo-, más bien creo que sacan su nombre de ahí, pero crean diversos mecanismos (empresas, fondos de inversión, etc.) para invertir desde otro lado, quizás sea para evadir impuestos o poder especular con mayor libertad.

Ahora estoy leyendo una historia de los Rothschild y así lo solía hacer Nathan cuando especulaba en bolsa, compraba y vendía a través de canales ajenos a él, mientras lo que él hacía era sólo para ir de farol.

En fin, debemos ir con pies de plomo, que también el exceso de información es una arma de doble filo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 18:27 ----------

Respecto al tema sobre si se descubre que hay mucho más oro en el mundo del contabilizado hasta hoy pienso lo siguiente:

Lo normal es que baje de precio pero, ¿acaso no sería eso una buena noticia?, veréis, la escasez, la cual es una de las virtudes del oro es también una gran limitante para poder volver al patrón oro.

Si se descubre una cantidad importante, podría dar la oportunidad a retomar esa posibilidad.

Como bonus, este vídeo que está muy chulo:

SUPPLEMENTS - The Industry Collection of Gold Bars Worldwide
An Introduction to the Industry Collection: 5-minute video

<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/51183983" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe> <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/51183983">The Industry Collection Of Gold Bars Worldwide</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/user13902579">Gold Bars Worldwide</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Mar 2015)

Pues yo estuve con resfriado "normal", pero me pasó a la garganta, ahí la jodí, aun tengo algo de tos, al igual que tú, no estoy al 100% y ya llevo 8 días.

Yo tampoco pensaba ir al médico, pero cuando esta me tumbó y tuve que faltar al trabajo (lo que nunca), entonces decidí ir para que me revisaran más a fondo por si acaso no había nada "raro.

Saludos


----------



## J.Smith (1 Mar 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Pues yo estuve con resfriado "normal", pero me pasó a la garganta, ahí la jodí, aun tengo algo de tos, al igual que tú, no estoy al 100% y ya llevo 8 días.
> 
> Yo tampoco pensaba ir al médico, pero cuando esta me tumbó y tuve que faltar al trabajo (lo que nunca), entonces decidí ir para que me revisaran más a fondo por si acaso no había nada "raro.
> 
> Saludos




Algo ha pasado , yo tambien sufri de la garganta durante tres semanas, tomando antibioticos y hasta me meti en cama cosa nada habitual para mi.


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2015)

pues aquí uno mas que lo lleva sufriendo toda la semana,,, será cosa de los metales pesados,,,,
3 días en la cama ,,,:cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, espero que los conforeros que hayáis contraido esta Gripe os encontréis mucho mejor, pero esta epidemia ha sido fortísima en Cataluña y me gustaría saber si sólo se ha circunscrito a nuestra Comunidad... No se ha facilitado mucha información al respecto en los medios audiovisuales "oficiales" y eso que no estamos hablando de una epidemia "cualquiera"... Me parece que han habido 22 muertes y los centros de atención sanitarios han estado -continúan...- colapsados.

# Refinanciado: Los 40 son una edad fenomenal, si uno se ha cuidado y es "normal", así que ya tendrás tiempo y motivos para quejarte...

Está claro que por aquí andamos gente bastante razonable y no creo que un "metalero" sea una persona especialmente egoísta, al contrario ya que observo que existe cierto deseo de solidarizarse si se hace necesario. De hecho, Refinanciado, mi "Despensa" está diseñada para afrontar situaciones ajenas a las personales y eso me obliga a un reciclaje continúo, lo que no me constituye ningún problema al colaborar activamente en las campañas del Banco de Alimentos.

Mira, Refinanciado, los que hemos estudiado el tema del Oro de Filipinas hemos llegado a leer cifras "mareantes" alrededor del mismo. Y, posiblemente, si "conectamos" muchas de las cosas que hemos comentado sukumvir y yo mismo, pues muy probablemente exista un sistema monetario "paralelo" y donde el Oro es la "moneda" que se lleva utilizando desde hace tiempo, vamos desde finales de la II WW... Quizás, por eso mismo el colapso del dinero Fiat no dejaría de ser una "voladura controlada" y que permitiría a las "élites" (de aquí y de allá...) seguir con su proseguir en el tiempo. Es una teoría que se me ha ocurrido hace poco, así que tampoco hay que darle mayor importancia, ya que primero debería desarrollarla, pero ando demasiado liado con tantos temas...

# sukumvir: Muy interesante lo que nos comentas. En esta ocasión no voy a entrar a debatir y me limitaré a esperar lo que nos quieras volver a contar, sobre todo en lo relacionado a "ANOTHER".

Sí que te insisto en que, posiblemente, sea una de las personas en este país que mejor conoce el tema de UMMO, aunque -insisto en ello- NO llegue a ninguna conclusión final, pero te aseguro que es algo sumamente complejo y con más dificultad de la que te puedes imaginar... No sé si sabes que se iba a hacer coproducción hispano-alemana que se titulaba "El hombre de Ummo". El guión (1969) era de un amigo mío, Jacinto Molina, más conocido como Paul Naschy, y que fue bastante popular en España como actor de cine de Terror...

Y discrepo en cuanto a lo que comentas sobre la Ufología. Hubo ufólogos (aparte de mí, je,je,je...) que hicieron una gran labor... Hoy día no sé cómo andan las cosas, pero ya te dije que mis últimas "incursiones" me indican que hay demasiada "intoxicación" y Folklore alrededor de este tema y también de... "otros".

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 20:42 ----------

¿Tú también, timi? ¡Joder! Yo como estoy "aislado" tras mi paso por el "taller", pues como que no lo he notado ni en mí ni en mis allegados.

# putabolsa: Entiendo la "ironía", pero los antibióticos NO tienen ninguna utilidad contra la gripe. Y yo SÍ que tomo Plata, pero tampoco te podría decir si me va mejor con ella...

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (1 Mar 2015)

Un _"viene un craj de la hostia"_ o es verosimil lo que este hombre comenta? se apoya en sus investigaciones del calendario secreto de WS : y pone como ejemplo a Faber y al Buffet... ienso: al final ocurrirá, porque el ponzi es imposible de mantener ad infinitum, la cuestión es el cuándo...!




> *It is only a matter of time before the stock market plunges by 50% or more, according to several reputable experts.*
> 
> “We have no right to be surprised by a severe and imminent stock market crash,” explains Mark Spitznagel, a hedge fund manager who is notorious for his hugely profitable billion-dollar bet on the 2008 crisis. “In fact, we must absolutely expect it."
> 
> ...



Warning: Stocks Will Collapse by 50%


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2015)

Hola, Xpiro: Interesante, pero parece que son "habas contadas" como decimos por aquí... Por cierto, en bastantes ambientes de los EE.UU. circula mucho que eso puede producirse en Septiembre de este año e incluso dan la fecha. En lo personal, pienso que ahí se producirá una fuerte corrección, pero el Crack lo espero para más adelante, aunque podría darse a lo largo del 2016...

Y dejo una noticia relevante... Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente...

- La crisis fiscal de JapÃ³n amenaza a la economÃ­a mundial mucho mÃ¡s que Grecia - RT

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2015)

Entre el "craj de la hostia", los gripazos campales tumbadores, que el petróleo va a estar barato a largo plazo según los del libro ese que dura más de una hora la presentación, OVNIS acojonadores del personal para potenciar la carrera militar, esos precios que da el Energy & Metals consensus forecasts paupérrimos para el oro a largo plazo, me quedo con que los 40 son una edad fenomenal señores...

Por lo demás veo complacencia general al respecto del precio del oro, del dinero, y de la bolsa...lo que me da una pista más de que algo muy gordo, llámesele "craj", o corrección importante va a suceder en breve.

Si alguno está pensando en ponerse corto en índices bursátiles de todos modos, que se espere un poco, más vale perderse el inicio dela bajada a comerse el último tramo de la subida, que creo todavía podemos ver.

Como veis los medios de comunicación generalista apenas nombran a Grecia o Ucrania, y prefieren centrarse en la financiación de partidos recién nacidos, o lo mal que está Venezuela...bueno, Marcuse ya nos dijo que éramos unidimensionales, y lo ratifico en el amplio sentido de toda su obra y de como se nos muestra en ella.

Primera semana de marzo, veremos el oro si apoya de nuevo en esos 1200$ Oz o rompe por arriba los 1250$...creo que lo quieren abajo, pero ya somos muchos los que así pensamos y ya sabéis que esto suele llevar la contraria a la mayoría para salirse siempre con la suya.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2015)

Je,je,je... paketazo: Tú y el "materialismo"... Te dejo esto de Schopenhauer:

- "Los primeros cuarenta años de vida nos dan el texto; los treinta siguientes, el comentario."

Puedo asegurarte que es así, pero disfrutad de los 40 y que ya tendréis tiempo de evaluar los siguientes...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Entre el "craj de la hostia", los gripazos campales tumbadores, que el petróleo va a estar barato a largo plazo según los del libro ese que dura más de una hora la presentación, OVNIS acojonadores del personal para potenciar la carrera militar, esos precios que da el Energy & Metals consensus forecasts paupérrimos para el oro a largo plazo, me quedo con que los 40 son una edad fenomenal señores...
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Asi es, una edad fenomenal... quedate con ella porque otras predicciones siguen siendo igual de "planas"

http://www.bdlive.co.za/business/mining/2015/03/02/platinum-price-set-to-remain-weak

Situacion que habia sido anticipada en el Finantial times a traves de un articulo con un inicio, al menos, que podemos tildar de "cachondo": "If platinum is a precious metal, someone forgot to tell investors".

Car sale catalyst fails to drive up platinum - FT.com

En resumidas cuentas, los 40, de lo mejor.

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt, Buenos Días aquí y te agradezco los aportes. Y SÍ, los 40 son una edad fantástica, pero "pasan" y eso también es bueno... aunque yo los "añoro".

Dejo un par de artículos interesantes...

- El Disparate Económico - Rajoy prefirió una deuda inasumible al rescate

- Rebelion. Diez razones para rezar por el declive de la AIPAC

Por cierto, esta madrugada (alrededor de las 02:00) le han dado un buen "achuchón" al Oro y que ha llegado a tocar los #1223 y hace escasos minutos andaba por los $1218,30 y la Plata en los $16,693...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

Otro interesante artículo de Moisés Romero...

- La Carta de la Bolsa -

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Mar 2015)

En fin

nada que los conforeros no sepamos: lo de la IAPC viene siendo asi desde su fundacion y el lobby que tiene en Washginton es importante... de todas formas yo si fuera ellos simplemente me dedicaria a esperar a las elecciones que vienen proximamanete... creo que recuperaran terreno perdido, aunque de todas formas, el interesante articulo que el otro dia pudimos leer parece indicar que Israel se esta moviendo en busqueda de otros aliados por otros lares.

En relacion a MR, no podiamos esperar otra cosa; pero lo mismo hubiera hecho ZP o el que estuviera alli: el discurso official siempre es asi, en politica, en las companyias privadas, en el ejercito, ... Depende de nosotros, los corderitos, que nos lo creamos o no. 

Quina pena veure el meu pais en mans d'aquests politicatres!

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...ica-seguridad-social/0003_201503G2P209914.htm


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2015)

*johngalt* ahí tienes un motivo más para imprimir papelinas y distribuirlas.

La tercera edad (ya no entro en dependientes o personas de baja por enfermedad etc. ) son el reflejo de nuestro mañana. Pensionistas que cobren una pensión en esta tierra gallega hay muchos, pero que cobren una pensión decente yo no conozco apenas a ninguno...los que curraron para ALCOA, BAZAN o BEGANO...pero los que trabajaron en la construcción, la mar, el campo, fábricas conserveras, textiles...etc. apenas cobran para subsistir, y son el gran grueso de la población gallega.

Otros que se fueron al extranjero para ganarse el pan y mandar divisa de suiza, Inglaterra, Alemania, ahora ven como Montoro quiere parte de su trabajo bajo amenaza de multas y embargos de no declarar lo que fue en su día años 60s y 70s lo que permitió que media España y Mi Galicia querida no se sumieran en el lodo definitivamente...

Conclusión, los que cobran pensiones de 100€ al mes o poco más del extranjero, les sale más a cuenta renunciar a ellas, ya que sumadas a las precarias que cobran aquí, se pasan de la base de cotización mínima percibida por dos pagadores, y a la hora de rendir cuentas con el fisco han no solo entregar el 100% de lo recibido de fuera, si no parte de lo que cobrado aquí...

Divisas que se quedan fuera y no entrarán ya en España...gracias al inteligente de Montoro.

Por otra parte, ya ves las ayudas que nuestro estado tiene para la natalidad...de pena, de auténtica pena.

Las mujeres que trabajan cobran 100€ al mes durante 3 años...no está mal...pero las que no tienen la suerte de tener un curro, no cobran un duro...¿explíquemelo pues?...amas de casa que crían nuestro futuro y no tienen ni derecho a una pensión el día que los años las maltraten y precisen del estado para valerse.

Para la banca que robó los ahorros a miles de pensionistas hubo ayudas, "lo que hiciera falta", pero para devolverles su dinero, abogados, protestas, depresiones, llantos, insolvencias, desahucios...no es demagogia contra el estado, es solo la realidad, y tenemos que buscar soluciones, no más llantos.

Personalmente siempre he dicho que una mujer que crie a un par de niños durante 18 años debería tener derecho a una pensión el día que llegue a su edad de jubilación, aun que fuera una pensión precaria. Solo con ese acto de lógica, la natalidad se incrementaría y la pirámide poblacional podría sostenerse a largo plazo...

no escribo más que me caliento, y tendríamos para un libro bien gordo.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Mar 2015)

Si, paketazo, asi es.

Un ama de casa merece una pension y un reconocimiento como la copa de un pino, sin duda alguna; y no solo por la piramide poblacional, sino porque es el trabajo mas abnegado que conozco.

Tambien es verdad que cada vez hay menos amas de casa (bueno, ahora hay mas por el paro, pero durante un tiempo era menos) porque el sistema ha llevado a tener que trabajar dos personas en la familia para sacarla adelante. Si bien, en este punto no se puede generalizar: mi mujer decidio dejar de trabajar con el nacimiento de nuestra hija (es phD, una maquina) y dedicarse a ella, ganando en satisfaccion personal y renunciando a otros lujos... tampoco nos hipotecamos para comprar una vivienda (es un riesgo a la vez que un ancla para nosotros), por lo que al menos pudimos ajustar nuestro nivel de vida sin muchas complicaciones...

Lo de las pensiones es un crimen, pero la cosa pinta cada vez peor. Yo no cuento con la pension (que sera una porqueria porque los ultimos anyos los llevare trabajando fuera sin cotizar), asi que me toca construirme mi propia pension para no depender del estado NUNCA.

Cuanto menos dependa de un estado o de un banco, mejor me sentire.

Pero no creo que sea por el PP o por el PSOE, es por el sistema y el bipartidismo ha llevado a eso. En Holanda tienen un problema del copon con las pensiones, en Francia el sistema de subsidios y ayuda esta restringiendose por insostenible, nuestro tejido productivo europeo esta hecho anyicos... toca reinventarse o... craj

Sinceramente, aparte de diversificar y demas, en los ultimos dos anyos me he dedicado a la que creo es la major inversion: educar a mi hija al maximo y quitarle cualquier arraigo geografico (que no familiar / amistad) y a promover que hable tantos idiomas como pueda (con ocho anyos habla 1 perfeco, 2 bastante bien, y este anyo en el cole empezo frances)... y que tenga alas... nunca se sabe donde debera ir para sobrevivir...

En fin, una p.m.


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2015)

*jhongalt* el conocimiento es una gran inversión, no cabe duda. No obstante entiende que lo más valioso que podrás aportarle a tu hija eres tu mismo y su madre en forma de tiempo compartido.

Quizá el inglés o el francés en 20 años no sean ya tan "guay", y se tienda más al Chino o al Ruso...o quizá no.

Eso sí, hay un conocimiento que no pasa ni pasará nunca de moda desde mi punto de vista, y ese precisamente es que puedo yo aportarle a mi hijo, y se llama respeto...luego si quiere tocar la guitarra, prefiere ser un trader, o un limpiacristales, tendrá todo mi apoyo...pero eso sí, a los clásicos los tendrá en la estantería...y a los no tan clásicos.

En cuanto a las alas, como decía sabina :" que el equipaje no lastre tus alas..." y que ese equipaje no sean hipotecas, deudas, impuestos, carencias, malos gobiernos, emigraciones forzosas...

Un saludo y a por ello.

*edito para deciros que el Nasdaq está a 5000*

El absurdo precio que alcanzó en la burbuja de las .com y que ahora tenemos de nuevo ahí.

La gran diferencia respecto a aquel entonces está en que el mayor peso de esta subida lo soporta la compañía de la manzana...para todo lo demás y pese a que traten de convencerme de lo contrario la escabechina va a ser dolorosa, pero mientras haya barra libre el alcohol nos mantendrá felices y distantes de nuestra realidad.


----------



## Funciovago (2 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *jhongalt* el conocimiento es una gran inversión, no cabe duda. No obstante entiende que lo más valioso que podrás aportarle a tu hija eres tu mismo y su madre en forma de tiempo compartido.
> 
> *Quizá el inglés o el francés en 20 años no sean ya tan "guay", y se tienda más al Chino o al Ruso...o quizá no.*
> 
> ...



Ni uno ni otro, *español*, aunque no os lo creáis .


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un artículo que, curiosamente, toca los mismos temas que hemos tratado durante este fin de semana y, por cierto, nekcab, también cuestiona algunos de los datos aportados en el vídeo de Lacalle y Parrilla...

- Short & Long Term Silver Price Moves, Gold Conspiracies & The Falling EROI : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches,

A esos del economista les estoy cogiendo cariño, mira que sacarme una buena carcajada a estas horas, son lo que no hay, un medio con un gran sentido del humor:

OCDE: "La recuperación de España es impresionante; pensé que tardarían 10 años"

Esa "recuperación" es tan impresionante que incluso no la he notado, incluso un empeoramiento sostenido en mi entorno no me deja ver los vrotes verdes.

Lo que veo es que hay un montón de gente que arrima el cazo y no le importa decir disparates con tal de llenarlo.

Lo último de Antonio Turiel: 
Febrero 2015: las quiebras se aceleran en el sector petrolero

Y no sólo él sino que también los massmierda están reculando y donde dije digo digo diego, aunque eso si, de quiebras en empresas del fracking ni una palabra, sino que lo venden de otra manera:
El fracking no convertirá a EEUU en la 'nueva' Arabia Saudí de la energía mundial

Saludos

---------- Post added 02-mar-2015 at 20:55 ----------

Interesante reflexión de Unai sobre Grecia:

Reflexiones sobre Grecia

---------- Post added 02-mar-2015 at 21:10 ----------

Esta lectura promete, veré si la puedo leer y sino, será lectura de fin de semana:

¿De dónde viene y cómo funciona el sistema petrodólar? (1)

Retos al sistema del petrodólar (2)

Soluciones al colapso del sistema del petrodólar (3)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

Más "madera"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Jugar con fuego: tropas americanas rozan frontera con Rusia

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: China lanzarÃ¡ su propio “gold fix” este aÃ±o

Saludos.


----------



## Freneli (2 Mar 2015)

Xpiro dijo:


> Un _"viene un craj de la hostia"_ o es verosimil lo que este hombre comenta? se apoya en sus investigaciones del calendario secreto de WS : y pone como ejemplo a Faber y al Buffet... ienso: al final ocurrirá, porque el ponzi es imposible de mantener ad infinitum, la cuestión es el cuándo...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas,

me llamo la atención el articulo por lo que hice una búsqueda en google:
"The Crash Alert System" hyman = 593 resultados
Resulta que llevan reciclando el mismo articulo un montón de distintas paginas desde febrero del 2014, vaya jeta

por ejemplo:
Análisis de EE.UU. caída del mercado de valores por 50% e impacto global | Las Noticias de Asia 24

Saludos a todos


----------



## meliflua (2 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches a todos.

Uno se relaja un poco, y cuando entra da miedo mirar todo lo que habeis aportado, esta claro que entre unos y otros este hilo ni duerme ni descansa.

Acabo de terminar de leer este artículo que os recomiendo, es un poco extenso, pero explica muy detenidamente el nivel de manipulación de absolutamente todos los mercados, y de como estos, llegado el momento, pueden tomar su rumbo natural y los manipuladores perder el control. Tambien toca algo sobre el oro, y recomienda su tenencia física para estos futuros momentos que vamos a pasar en el calvario.

Why The Smart Money Is Nervous——-And Selling Out To Dumber Hands | David Stockman's Contra Corner

---------- Post added 02-mar-2015 at 21:56 ----------

Edito para dejaros este otro que leí por la tarde.

Este artículo se explaya sobre algo que hemos tratado en este hilo hasta la saciedad, la necesidad de hacer un reset. Este mundo de incremento de deuda constante es insostenible. Es como si a un borracho le implamos a cerveza dia si dia tambien para curarle su adicción.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-28/debt-gdp-ratios-demand-debt-jubilee


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Mar 2015)

Estados Unidos e Israel intentan establecer un "conflicto diplomático" fingido para justificar un "unilateral" ataque israelí contra Irán.

¿Están escenificando una ruptura Obama y Netanyahu para justificar un ataque unilateral de Israel contra Irán?


----------



## Bucanero (3 Mar 2015)

Yo refinanciado tampoco noto la mejoría de la economía en los de mi alrededor. Es cierto que no veo un empeoramiento pero tampoco una mejora que se note, que sea sustancial. Pienso que estamos a pesar de las noticias de la bajada del paro, quizás en una leve mejoría a costa de un endeudamiento brutal. Y en la deuda está la clave. ¿Cuanto tiempo podremos seguir con la borrachera como algunos comentáis? A Grecia ya le quieren hacer otro rescate que no servirá casi seguro para nada, bueno sí, para ganar tiempo, pero poco más.

Por lo que voy leyendo de vuestros aportes y los aportes de otros foros la conclusión es que si esto no cambia y muy mucho, esto de la deuda es engordar para morir. En diez años España estará muy mal, quizas como Grecia ahora o peor. Hacer de pitoniso es complicado pero la dinámica está ahí y los políticos o los que pueden decir o hacer algo ni se les ve ni se les espera.

Un poco en este post he descargado mi frustración de ver como los esfuerzos de tanta gente, de tantas vidas se va al garete por ser como somos, por que en el fondo quizás la culpa de una parte de todo lo que ocurre es sencillamente porque como especie actuamos así, simplemente. Es solo esto último una reflexión en voz alta. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## nekcab (3 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> Conclusión, los que cobran pensiones de 100€ al mes o poco más del extranjero, les sale más a cuenta renunciar a ellas, ya que sumadas a las precarias que cobran aquí, se pasan de la base de cotización mínima percibida por dos pagadores, y a la hora de rendir cuentas con el fisco *han no solo entregar el 100% de lo recibido de fuera*, si no parte de lo que cobrado aquí..."



:8::8::8::8:

Por diossss....


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: No suelo leer, más que por encima, las noticias "triunfalistas" sobre Economía, especialmente sobre la de nuestro país... ¿Qué me pueden explicar a mí y a todos de cómo está España? Me he leído las declaraciones de ese HdP de la OCDE y hay que ser un completo sinvergüenza, aparte de un "indocumentado interesado", para formular esa pregunta: ¿Cuál es la diferencia de España de la de hace cinco o diez años con hoy? Ya se lo explicaba yo mientras le metía un palo en el culo... ¡Encima "pitorreo"!

# Bucanero: Mira, no estamos mejor ni peor, pero porque hay una "aceptación" de la miserialización de la Sociedad. Realmente, se ha extendido la creencia de que NO HAY FUTURO y se trata de ir viviendo el día a día... piensa que en España mucha gente sólo tiene una preocupación: SUBSISTIR... Para que se enteren los "vendedores de humo" y "cuenta cuentos" que últimamente acechan los medios de comunicación "oficiales".

Bucanero, la deuda es algo a lo que tendrán que hacer frente algún día. Y en esa línea aportó ayer un artículo meliflua y os recomiendo que le deis al traductor porque solemos colocar artículos en Inglés que son muy buenos... En cualquier caso, te diré así de memoria que en España, allá por ¿1870? llegamos al equivalente al 164% del PIB y quebró, así que nada nuevo bajo el Sol en la Historia Económica.

He leído la noticia aportada por Chúpate Esa, pero es muy escasa la información y resulta bastante extraña para aquellos que conocemos el mundo de la Seguridad privada. En los blindados hay unos "protocolos" que ahí, aparentemente, no se han respetado y es muy sospechosa la dejación de funciones por parte de los miembros de ese blindado.

Curiosamente, esta mañana leía una noticia que si habla de un robo de Oro de considerables proporciones. Esa misma noticia da pie a que tengan cierta BASE las "especulaciones" que hacíamos sukumvir y yo en relación a que parece que se están manejando cifras mareantes de Oro en la "sombra". Ésa cantidad de Oro robada de África ¿estaba "oficialmente" registrada? Tengo serias dudas...

- Oro o tungsteno dorado: ¿Qué reservas tiene EE.UU. en sus bóvedas?

Saludos y Buen Día a Todos...


----------



## nekcab (3 Mar 2015)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> *y resulta bastante extraña para aquellos que conocemos el mundo de la Seguridad privada. En los blindados hay unos "protocolos" que ahí, aparentemente, no se han respetado y es muy sospechosa la dejación de funciones por parte de los miembros de ese blindado.*
> 
> ...



Entiendo que indicas que tanto trasiego de oro, tantos clientes moviendo tantos lingotes, que ¿era normal que al final 'la cagaran' algún día?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

NO, nekcab, NADIE la "cagó"... Hay que diferenciar bien mis dos comentarios:

1º) El tema del robo del Oro en ese vehículo de "Seguridad" es bastante extraño para cualquiera de los que nos ganamos las habichuelas en ese sector. He preguntado a un amigo mío del "oficio", y que reside en el extranjero, y me ha enviado una informacíón bastante extensa sobre este asunto. Os enlazo una de esas informaciones y que es bastante extensa y detallada...

- $4 million in gold stolen from truck in North Carolina | Daily Mail Online

2º) Je,je,je... Sobre el robo del Oro de África a China tampoco hay tanto "misterio". Conociendo determinados "mundos" es sencillo de explicar y te pondré un ejemplo bastante sencillo: ¿Quiénes suelen robar más a los Narcotraficantes? Pues, entre ellos mismos... Tienes buenos ejemplos en México, Colombia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- China acerca los mercados del oro de Shanghai y Hong Kong

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (3 Mar 2015)

Austria, pais periferico, situado al sur de Grecia, se planta y dejará de sostener con dinero público uno de sus grandes bancos, el Hypo Alpe-Adria-Bank International.
Lo cual quiere decir que en lugar de bail out (rescate externo) hay bail-in : Eufemismo de quiebra en la que los depositantes se convierten en acreedores y asumen perdidas.

Lo más gracoso es que siendo una noticia del domingo, ninguno de los grandes periodicos nacionales se hace eco de la noticia, hay que buscarlo en la prensa "marginal".

Austria se planta y dejará de sostener con dinero público uno de sus grandes bancos

O la sediciosa prensa extranjera tipo Wall Street Journal:

Austria Halts Payments on Hypo Alpe-Adria Debts - WSJ


Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2015)

*Austria país periférico situado al sur de Grecia* empezando así la noticia no se que pensar del resto.

En cuanto al contenido de la noticia, ahora ya no me vale, eso se debió de hacer en el minuto 1, y no ahora como medida extraordinaria traspasando las perdidas a los acreedores.

Un banco no es un bien público, es una empresa. Si ha gestionado mal su patrimonio/riesgo, pues que pague con sus directivos en la cárcel como mínimo 5 añitos para meditar.

Si lo único que hacemos cuando hacen mal su labor es taparles y justificarles, ¿por qué no lo van a seguir haciendo?

La banca no es nuestro hijo como para dejarle que nos desangre y lleve a la ruina con una palmadita en la espalda cada vez que le salen las cosas mal.

No veo que la banca reparta sus dividendos con el pueblo cuando las cosas le van bien...recordad en la época 2000-2008 la banca comercial dando una media de entre un 4% y un 7% de dividendo anual...

anda que les den, que se hubieran provisionado en vez de repartir entre los accionistas "copón"

vuelvo a parar de escribir que me caliento de nuevo...

Un saludo


----------



## timi (3 Mar 2015)

Analista en CNBC: "La totalidad de EEUU es una burbuja gigantesca"


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2015)

timi dijo:


> Analista en CNBC: "La totalidad de EEUU es una burbuja gigantesca"



Eso ya lo sabemos, pero eso no significa que si revienta el oro se vaya a beneficiar.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

# racional: Mire, yo no sé si el Oro se va a beneficiar o no del estallido de las distintas burbujas, pero entre tener o no tener Oro, pues mejor tenerlo, por si "acaso"...

Y le pondré un ejemplo más práctico: está en el WC defecando, qué prefiere Vd. tener "papel" o no... En fin, Vd. mismo...

Y dejo un enlace sobre Geopolítica...

- LA OSCURA VERDAD TRAS EL ASESINATO DE MOSCÃš | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un interesante artículo de James Rickards y que, en algunas ocasiones, hemos sugerido esa "posibilidad" en este hilo...

- Why the U.S. is Letting China Accumulate Gold

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # racional: Mire, yo no sé si el Oro se va a beneficiar o no del estallido de las distintas burbujas, pero entre tener o no tener Oro, pues mejor tenerlo, por si "acaso"...
> 
> Y le pondré un ejemplo más práctico: está en el WC defecando, qué prefiere Vd. tener "papel" o no... En fin, Vd. mismo...
> 
> ...



Coincido con el artículo, Putin no es ningún santo, más bien todo lo contrario, pero esto apunta hacia el otro lado.
Me ha gustado esta frase:
"UN MENSAJE PARA LOS ALIADOS DE EEUU: SED ÚTILES VIVOS O SEREIS ÚTILES MUERTOS"


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

Hombre, Sacaroso, estoy bastante de acuerdo con el artículo y, por ese motivo lo he enlazado, pero sobre la frase que citas qué quieres que te diga... Bueno, podría decir al respecto esto de José Luis Borges:

- "¿De qué otra forma se puede amenazar que no sea de muerte? lo interesante, lo original, sería que alguien lo amenace a uno con la inmortalidad."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2015)

Un buen artículo de opinión...

- Vozpópuli - 'Negocios' de ex ministros

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (4 Mar 2015)

Aquí dejo unos cuantos documentales


Un debate en mi cabeza: Documentales recomendados


Saludos


----------



## frisch (4 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches Bucanero,



Por lo que voy leyendo de vuestros aportes y los aportes de otros foros la conclusión es que si esto no cambia y muy mucho dijo:


> Lo de que la deuda engorda (para morir) es cierto desde hace muchísimos años. Tantos que nos podríamos remitir a la burbuja de los tulipanes en el siglo XVII. Échale un vistazo en wikipedia al asunto y constatarás que no hay gran diferencia, por no decir ninguna, con las burbujas de hoy en día.
> 
> Sin embargo, Europa (y los Holandeses) no fenecieron en el intento. Es más, los holandeses siguen vivos y coleando.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos.

Os dejo este interesante articulo en el que se ve una proyeccion de encuestas para saber que opinion tienen los Americanos sobre Netanyahu.

Netanyahu to AIPAC: US-Israel relations are â€˜stronger than everâ€™ â€” RT USA

Su intervencion enl a IAPC parece tener tintes electoralistas dada la proximidad de las elecciones en 12 dias.

El Washington Times, en relacion a Israel, toma partido y atiza a Obama:

DONALD LAMBRO: Israel can't take Iran threat for granted - Washington Times

No pinta muy bien el panorama. Fijaos en los egipcios:

Will Egypt Go for its Own Nuclear Weapon? - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

En fin...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: Todo hace pensar que será Oriente Medio lo que se utilizará el día en que "decidan" que no haya más tiempo...

Bueno, Egipto ya estuvo en la órbita soviética, así que tampoco sería nada nuevo, pero observo muchísima ambigüedad entre los militares egipcios. Parece que pueden haber fuertes disidencias internas... Mira, habrá un acercamiento hacia Rusia, pero la última gran compra de armamento de Egipto se la ha realizado a Francia... En una negociación de sólo TRES MESES, el régimen de Al Sisi compró por 5.200 millones de Euros, 24 aviones de combate "Rafale", una fragata multimisión del grupo naval DCNS y misiles MBDA...

Este acuerdo abre las puertas a Francia para la venta de 126 "Rafale" a la India -un "aliado" de Rusia- y otros 26 a Qatar...

No es menos cierto que las fuerzas militares y policiales egipcias, situadas en el Sinaí, están sufriendo ataques cada vez más mortíferos por parte del grupo terrorista "Wilayat Sina".

Lo que está claro es que todo el mundo se está armando fuertemente y eso lo venimos denunciando desde la creación del hilo...

Respecto al HdP de Netanyahu, hace tiempo que está intentando volver a la presión que se estaba ejerciendo sobre Irán y su programa nuclear. Sabe también que en las elecciones legislativas americanas del próximo año, los "halcones" van a tener un fuerte poder dentro del Partido Republicano y que, posiblemente, pueda ganar las elecciones y no es nada "extraño" el acercamiento tan "fraternal" protagonizado por Netanyahu en EE.UU.

Y os dejo la 2ª parte de un interesante artículo...

- El Abrazo del Koala - Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados: guerra de divisas en la historia (II)

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Mar 2015)

Gracias Fernando.

La verdad es que por Oriente Medio no "sentimos" absolutamente nada. Es como vivir en una burbuja, muy poquitos miramos mas alla de la frontera de cada pais. Lo cuento en primera persona porque es sorprendente como todos estos movimientos pasan desapercibidos... lo que preocupa por aqui a la gente es la renovacion de sus contratos, en que restaurant comeran manyana y con que pueden fardar ante sus conocidos ... 

Yo no soy experto en nada, pero si la geoestrategia esta relacionada hoy en dia con la energia, los ultimos movimientos del O&G en la zona han sido infraestructuras para dar acceso al petroleo sin tener que cruzar el estrecho de Ormuz...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2015)

Ya sé que se desvia algo del tema...pero como es bueno diversificar ¿ algún Fondo de Inversión interesante ?...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Bueno, esa sensación que tienes tú es "normal" en el mundo, pero yo me dedico a la Geopolítica y obviamente tengo más y mejor información. Luego, tengo familia y amigos en buena parte del mundo, así que lo tengo más fácil desde la "lejanía"...

No es menos cierto que hay cosas que no suelo editar, porque tampoco quiero ser demasiado "excesivo" en mis "apreciaciones", pero todo "pinta" bastante mal para Oriente Medio. Si ganan el próximo año los republicanos en USA no te quepa duda de que se reeditará el asunto de Irán, aunque de momento el tiempo corre a "favor" de ese país. Sin embargo, qué quieres que te diga, pero me parece que son tal para cual los que gobiernan en Irán e Israel...

Ya está contemplado el tema del cierre del Estrecho de Ormuz, más después de que los EE.UU. desistieran del ataque que tenían planificado... pero vamos siguen teniendo una Flota permanente en esa zona.

# El hombre dubitativo: Ahora mismo, mí recomendación es estar fuera de cualquier activo de riesgo, aunque puedan seguir subiendo... O se mantiene en liquidez o como lo tengo yo ahora mismo en mis Planes de Pensiones y Fondos de Inversión: Renta de Fija a Corto Plazo o "perfilados" Conservadores.

Cuando se produzca la corrección, y que debería tener bastante "profundidad", aconsejaría lo siguiente: Fondos RV Emergente, preferiblemente de Europa del Este y Latinoamérica; Fondos Índice; Fondos Materias Primas, aunque aquí hay que "vigilar" la Divisa...

Te dejo un enlace de hoy y que te puede interesar... Y me refiero al artículo de Moisés Romero.

- La Carta de la Bolsa

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2015)

Este, hace algún tiempo que lo sigo, pero como bien tú dices, Fernando, esta muy alto ahora para entrar...si corrige lo tengo en mente...


DWS Aktien Strategie Deutschland|DE0009769869


parece que tiene buenos activos...


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Mar 2015)

Enésimo ataque a los 1200$ en dos semanas.

¿alguno será el de verdad?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: Que quede claro que hablo de una FUERTE corrección... Y habrá que vigilar la posterior evolución, por tanto la visión deberá ser a medio plazo como mucho...

El fondo que indicas podría ser interesante en un DAX que estuviera en torno a los 9650 puntos, antes NO. Y con una visión más bien cortoplacista y, por cierto, ya tienes en cuenta las comisiones de ese fondo...

# cegador: Bueno, tampoco es NADA que no hayamos indicado por este hilo, a pesar de las "gracias" de algunos "entendidos"... El Oro sigue siendo BAJISTA, tanto si gusta como si no, aunque está quedando muy amortiguada por la devaluación del Euro y que hoy, por ejemplo, ya ha marcado mínimos de 11 años con respecto al USD... Siguen siendo precios interesantes para aquellos que vayan "cortos" de "material" y los que vamos más "cargados" podemos esperar a mayor "claridad"...

Y os dejo un artículo bastante interesante...

- Los precios de materias primas augura trayectorias divergentes | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Mar 2015)

El oro bajista. No hay duda pero hasta donde? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Esa es la pregunta del millón... Yo lo voy a esperar en los anteriores mínimos y luego en torno a los $1000...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2015)

*bankiero* que sea bajista...tu si puedes, píllate 3 onzas al año hasta que te jubiles, moneda chica mejor, y luego ya nos contarás si te ha salido mejor el plan de pensiones del banco S U P uT a Mad RE, o tu trio de onzas anual hasta los 65...no es necesario que lo alargues hasta los 67 ni más allá, como sí te alargarán el plan privado y el "público" de pensiones.

Yo no tengo prisa por pillar, pero si me dan unas cuantas a 1000 no seré yo quién les haga ascos, y si me las dan más abajo mejor...

es de Perogrullo si los rendimientos de extracción del oro anual son decrecientes, y el $ aumenta a un ritmo anual creciente, no necesito ser un analista de la ostia para ver lo que sucederá a largo plazo si no sucede algo que enmiende lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora.

Por abajo las gráficas ponen que podría verse un 780$ Oz, pero ya dije en su día que no lo contemplaba como probable dada la coyuntura, y las QE sobre el $ que han aplicado en los últimos 5 años.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- Investors Cut Holdings in Gold-Backed Funds to Lowest in a Month - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (4 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *
> 
> Personalmente siempre he dicho que una mujer que crie a un par de niños durante 18 años debería tener derecho a una pensión el día que llegue a su edad de jubilación, aun que fuera una pensión precaria. Solo con ese acto de lógica, la natalidad se incrementaría y la pirámide poblacional podría sostenerse a largo plazo...
> 
> no escribo más que me caliento, y tendríamos para un libro bien gordo.*



*



A ver Paketazo suelo estar bastante de acuerdo con lo que escribes pero en esto.... nada.

Lo que no puede ser es contar con papa estado para todo (contando que sale de nuestros impuestos). Si no cotizas no tienes derecho a pensión y listo, que el dinero de esa pensión sale de los que si han cotizado. Mi madre ha trabajado 35 años, ha criado 3 hijos y cobra una pensión de mierda, es justo que una persona por haber tenido un par de hijos y no haber trabajado en su vida cobre parecido a mi madre, pues yo creo que no. Si quieres tener hijos es tu derecho pero nadie te los tiene que mantener salvo tú y tu mujer (si tienes suerte los abuelos  ) y eso te lo dice uno que tiene 2. Ya puestos que a los inmigrantes que pidan la reagrupación falmiliar y traigan a los padres y abuelos que tambien les pongan una pensioncita que hay que ser tolerante. Yo no llego a los 40 y estoy convencido de que no voy a cobrarla porque es un sistema ponzi, pero tampoco es cuestión de acelelarlo.

Respecto a incentivar la natalidad considero que es un error gravisimo. Lo que no se puede hacer es aumentar la población de forma exponencial en un mundo finito, simplemente es imposible, agotaríamos todos los recursos tanto renovables como no renovables. Y ya hacerlo para mantener un sistema de pensiones es el colmo. Para mi es como quemar tu casa porque te han entrado hormigas (para arreglar un pequeño problema te causas uno inmenso).

Un saludo*


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2015)

*Tons* coño lee bien lo que me estas diciendo tío...

Tener un hijo es un derecho como tener una casa, y derecho a una alimentación...

Tu madre ha trabajado 35 años y ha criado a los hijos...pero no, eso es imposible...si yo tengo un bebé de 4 meses y quiero dejarlo en una guardería no hay plaza...a parte de eso si la madre entra a trabajar a las 7 de la mañana no hay guarderías abiertas...imaginemos una madre soltera, que las hay y muchas...

Joder Tons, intenta criar tu solo 3 hijos y trabajar al mismo tiempo. Te aseguro que si no tienes amigos o familia que te ayude, es imposible.

Para mi el trabajo de criar a un hijo, 2 , 3... es más laborioso que un curro de 8 horas al día, pues un hijo depende de ti 24 horas.

otro ejemplo, madre trabajadora, hijo enfermo a las 3 de la mañana, llevarlo a urgencias...no aparece en el curro llama diciendo que tiene al hijo enfermo...jefe se cabrea y la larga a la puta calle...

otro ejemplo, madre trabajadora, hijo dependiente...ley de dependencia no paga lo que promete, hijo no tiene escuela especial, no tiene tratamiento específico...madre sacrifica su trabajo para cuidarlo.


Otro ejemplo madre de 4 hijos con edades entre 0 y 5 años...físicamente es imposible llevarlo a la guardería, colegio, recogerlos, merendarlos, lavarlos acostarlos...y trabajar para pagar colegio, guarderías, casa, ropa, libros...


Tío puedo ponerte miles de ejemplos, y si tu madre crió 3 hijos, es por que tuvo ayuda de la familia, de tu padre, o de amigos...es lo que veo a diario, yo mismo he cuidado niños de amigos por que no podían maniobrar físicamente entre el trabajo y las guarderías...que por cierto cierran en vacaciones mientras los padres siguen currando...¿sí?...¡sí señores!, ¿si yo no tengo vacaciones quién cuida a mis hijos cuando no hay guardería?

Cualquier madre que haya criado a 2 hijos, que cotizarán y pagarán sus impuestos para que la tercera edad pueda sobrevivir con pensiones de mierda en el futuro, tiene según mis principios, derecho a que el estado le devuelva ese gran favor que le ha hecho.

Por cierto Tons, la pirámide poblacional no crece, está decreciendo en la base, y eso es por que no hay hijos que criar, y esos hijos, serán los que tu y yo precisaremos para que haya médicos, enfermeras, policías, pescaderas, jueces...no solo cotizantes, y si no lo hacemos así, los emigrantes esos que se reagrupan, les pediremos de rodillas que vengan a cubrir los trabajos que ya nadie podrá hacer por que no habrá juventud que los solvente.

Es mi opinión, y evidentemente, respeto la tuya, pero una madre...¡buf tío!, que trabajo más sufrido y poco valorado...sí, sí...¡trabajo! y no remunerado.

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2015)

Depende de la "concepción" que tengamos del Estado... En lo personal, entiendo que las necesidades mínimas de todo ciudadano deben de estar cubiertas y eso es posible. Somos bastantes los que ya llevamos tiempo -casi los de tu edad, Tons...- trabajando y pagando unos impuestos desmesurados, pero a mí no me ha importado nunca, mientras se ha sostenido más o menos el Sistema.

Y, SÍ, en España, vamos muy atrasados en relación a Europa en muchos aspectos relacionados con el apoyo a las familias, que uno anda ya un poco "viajado" y perdemos mucho en las "comparaciones" con la mayor parte de nuestros "socios" europeos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (4 Mar 2015)

Paketazo entiendo perfectamente todo lo que dices y comprendo todas las dificultades a las que nos enfrentamos los padres pero pensiones para todos no es la solución y sobretodo cuando no va haber para nadie. Tu crees que con las cotizaciones a la SS que hay hoy en día con salarios de mierda vamos a poder pagar a los pensionistas de dentro de 10 ó 15 años?


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2015)

*Tons* yo también entiendo tu postura. 

¿quién piensas tiene más derecho a una pensión, una persona sin hijos que ha trabajado 35 años cobrando siempre su sueldo, pagas y ha pagado sus impuestos, o una madre que ha criado a 2 hijos 18 años X 2 = 36 y no ha podido trabajar por esa causa, pero ha tenido que pagar impuestos IVA, IBI, matrículas escolares, transporte, al no cotizar (mujer soltera) ha de tener un seguro medico privado...etc?

Uno de los dos casos que te expongo ha tenido la posibilidad de ahorrar para su jubilación, la haya o no llegado el día, la otra será carne de cañon.

Buenas noches compañero, difícil cuestión ética en la que nos hemos metido


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Yo entiendo perfectamente a Tons, porque el caso que él cuenta sobre su madre es el de las parejas de aquellos tiempos. Los que tenemos cierta edad, hemos tenido que "tirar" trabajando, sin casi ningún tipo de ayuda estatal, y te aseguro que es muy difícil una vida así, más si encima has estado "encima" de la educación de tus hijos...

Por todo ello, entiendo que la mejor "solución" es facilitar las cosas para que las familias puedan prosperar y de esa forma el país. Claro que eso no es viable con una Sociedad tal y como está estructurada la nuestra, pero "alternativas" las hay... Y nadie está hablando de dar "paguitas" porque sí, sino que hablamos de otra cosa y la sostenibilidad del Sistema es factible, pero con otros criterios a los actualmente empleados y que nos llevan a un SIN FUTURO, al menos para los que andáis por los 40...

Tons, las pensiones son viables creando empleo de calidad y no fomentando la precariedad laboral, aparte de continuas "paguitas" a los empresarios para fomentar la contratación. Si al menos ésta fuera de calidad...

NO, no creo que sea sólo una cuestión ética, sino más bien de justicia social... Y es que la Sociedad debe reformarse para crear un Estado sólido, claro que yo creo en el Sistema de reparto... por eso hacía esa referencia a la "concepción" que podamos tener del "Estado".

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos,

Como siempre un placer leeros, todos los dias aprendiendo mas y mas, y este hilo ya es como una droga para mi, siempre con mono de una dosis mas diaria.

Al tema... Tengo una duda-pregunta para Fernando y para Paketazo. Ambos han hablado de pensiones, el primero desde punto de vista de fondos privados y el segundo con la idea de acumular 3 onzas/año hasta la jubilacion.

Mi pregunta (o mis dos) es: que ventajas veis en cada uno de esos dos sistemas (y que inconvenientes), y en el caso de los fondos, cual recomendariais y por que?

Gracias


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Mar 2015)

Tres onzas anuales para mí es demasiado.

Pero una oncita anual no me la quita nadie


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# astur_burbuja: Bueno, eres relativamente nuevo en el hilo y no conoces bien mí opinión sobre los Planes de Pensiones. Yo tengo algunos, y con un cierto volumen, ya que comencé con ellos hace bastantes años (1996), puesto que entendía que las Pensiones públicas no serían sostenibles en el tiempo, al menos en el formato "prometido". En eso NO me equivoque y el tiempo me ha dado la razón. "Pero"... hoy en día NO los recomiendo para nada, lo que no quita para que SÍ aconseje que cada cual vaya haciendo su propio Plan de Pensiones, pero "diversificando" y realizando una activa gestión del mismo.

En lo personal, apenas ya aporto a mis Planes de Pensiones y si lo hago es para ajustar la factura fiscal, pero ya de una forma muy marginal. A mí me han ido muy bien, pero -¡ojo!- que yo hago una gestión muy activa de los mismos y es que tantos años en los mercados debieran servir de algo ... ¿No?

La conformación de un Plan de Pensiones particular debiera poseer distintos activos, ya que el futuro no lo conoce nadie y sólo podemos especular al respecto. También depende de las posibilidades económicas de cada cual y, por tanto, del dinero que podamos dedicar al mismo. Para resumir: Fondos de Inversión y que podamos ir moviendo (traspasando) en función de la situación de los mercados, por tanto gestión bastante activa, y mínima asunción de riesgo a medida que se vayan cumpliendo años, Metales Preciosos, tanto Oro como Plata y, por último, dependiendo de las posibilidades, bienes tangibles. Luego, si tenemos hijos, la mejor inversión para ellos es facilitarles la mejor educación y formación posibles. Eso forma parte también hoy en día parte de un Plan de Pensiones, ya que si consiguen la plena independencia económica pues menos dependerán de sus mayores... ¿No te parece?

astur_burbuja, esa es mi opinión, pero cada cual debe evaluar los distintos productos e ir conformando un Patrimonio que pueda complementar la posible pensión futura que pueda existir, pero no nos engañemos y es que ésta acabará siendo bastante "simbólica"...

Y os dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Bruselas abronca a España por el nivel de pobreza y el aumento de la desigualdad - Economía

- EL GRAN ENGAÃ‘O: ASÃ SE ESTÃ PLANIFICANDO UN ATAQUE CONTRA IRÃN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 09:21 ----------

- astur_burbuja: No suelo recomendar unos Fondos de Inversión determinados, SÍ aconsejo vigilar la divisa de los mismos. Por regla general, suelo tener 1-2 Fondos de Renta Fija a Corto Plazo/perfilados Conservadores y, cuando hay fuertes correcciones, muevo parte de los mismos a la Renta Variable, normalmente a Fondos de Índices o bien abro algún FI específico (Emergente, Materias Primas, Agua, etc.) y cuando alcanza "X" rentabilidad vuelta a los FI Conservadores. Yo sólo busco una rentabilidad anualizada del 4%-5% sostenida en el tiempo y el efecto "bola de nieve" hace el resto. Está claro que tengo un perfil muy conservador.

Y dejo algo que interesará a los seguidores del AT...

- El oro está en el Fibonacci 61,8% a la espera de noticias | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2015)

*astur_burbuja* todo depende el precio del oro y del poder adquisitivo de cada uno evidentemente.

Por ejemplo una persona que se jubile hoy y haya aportado 3 onzas al año durante 35 años, tiene sobre unos 115.000€ en su bote de jubileo, que si van muy mal las cosas, ahí están para lo que haga falta.

Yo hablo de oro, pero plata o platino supongo que para cubrirse también podrían valer.

Mi objetivo es poner un 25% en metal, y luego ir metiendo un par de onzas al año o algo más dependiendo del precio, y de que mi situación laboral no cambie a peor evidentemente, que eso es algo a tener muy presente.

Planes de pensiones no tengo, ni tendré, soy demasiado desconfiado para poner parte de mi patrimonio en manos de ineptos.

Fondos de inversión he tenido, pero desde que aprendí a moverme en los mercados bursátiles los deseché. Prefiero compras cíclicas en valores determinados y pudiendo ser diversificados en diferentes bolsas/mercados/divisa.

Por ejemplo, podemos tener Inditex en €, Microsoft en $, Y Nestlé en francos suizos etc. de este modo cubrimos los vaivenes de la divisa y diversificamos riesgo geográfico, además de cobrar dividendo (recomiendo en inversiones de largo plazo comprar valores que reporten dividendo para cubrir gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta etc)

Bienes tangibles como dice *Fernando* como una plaza de garaje, un bajo comercial, un apartamento, a poder ser bienes con poco gasto añadido, ya que si adquirimos un inmueble con gastos mensuales de 200€, habrá que alquilarlo rápido para no perder patrimonio con esta "inversión", y no es tan fácil como parece.

Para mi, el metal ahora mismo, es un gran plan de pensiones, eso sí, acumulando poco a poco, y solo el dinero que tengas pensado dedicar a un plan de pensiones o similar.

En cuanto a renta fija...ya ves como se está poniendo, es como tener el dinero en un saco...ojo y digo saco, que incluso podría decir saco roto...ya iremos viendo como evoluciona la UE, y esos tipos negativos de la deuda etc.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, mira lo que son las cosas, pero acabo de ejecutar una orden de compra de Renta Fija en mis FI y PP... Aquí, paketazo, es como en todo, dependerá del conocimiento que se tenga del activo y en este caso de la RF. De momento, en lo que llevamos de año ya llevo una rentabilidad superior al 1% y si tenemos en cuenta el pequeño desplazamiento efectuado a primeros de Enero hacia la RV, pues estoy por encima del 1,5%...

Las acciones, paketazo, sobre todo si tienen un buen dividendo, son aconsejables y, en ocasiones, suelo tenerlas, pero para la gente neófita pueden ser un auténtico "calvario". La gente común compra ahora, cuando todo está en casi máximos, y no se atreve cuando hay "pánico". En fin, nada que tú ya no sepas por propia experiencia. Para aquellos que no están encima de los mercados, mucho mejor los Fondos de Inversión...

Apostar únicamente por los MPs es una auténtica temeridad, aunque a mí en el tiempo me haya ido muy bien... Sin embargo, mis PP han funcionado igual de bien, así qué quieres que te diga. El Oro está muy bien, ya que siempre será "dinero" o eso creo, pero puestos a "apostar" por una fuerte revalorización me quedo con la Plata sin ningún lugar a dudas...

Los bienes tangibles siempre suelen se una apuesta "segura" si se compran a buen precio, dependiendo también de la zona y otros factores determinantes. Ahora mismo, conozco bastante inversor que se vuelve a mover por ese sector. El único "inconveniente" es que se necesita "pasta"... De momento, yo ya me conformo con lo que tengo en este apartado, pero ya jubilado veremos si no miro algo al respecto y pienso en algún país emergente, pero también podría ser perfectamente por aquí...

En fin, lo dicho: cada cual debe estudiar bien el producto y meterse en él si le convence, sino para otros...

Y dejo este enlace...

- Rebelion. Noam Chomsky dice que Rusia tiene motivos leg

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Mar 2015)

Gracias por la informacion Fernando.

Ayer me invitaron a cenar a uno de esos restaurantes lujosos del downton en el ME y estaba conversando con un irani. Le plantee la pregunta de como veia la actual posicion de iran y los movimientos de Netanyahu en USA.

Mas o menos concluyo lo que hemos hablado por aqui, y en estos momentos la unica posibilidad que el veia (y segun el mucha gente en iran esta rezando para que ocurra) es que Iran haga un movimiento claro en el corto plazo para aceptar las condiciones del acuerdo con la comunidad internacional y que se levanten las sanciones.

Si eso ocurre (ojala) a nivel macro pueden pasar muchas cosas, pero tendra un impacto en la politica energetica de la zona, puesto que el crudo de iran empezara a estar disponible (legalmente hablando) y eso supondra una re-acomodacion de los niveles de produccion en algunos paises del GCC.

Si eso no ocurre, y vamos al peor escenario, un poco confirmo lo que Fernando habia apuntado por aqui: el Middle East va a ser una zona caliente y un punto de tiro de Iran, asi que si ocurre, tendremos que salir volando de esta zona. 

Por otro lado, estuve hablando con un sudanes que se dedica al trading de petroleo fisico y conoce bien la zona. Su punto de vista es que USA ha jugado con la excesiva ambiguedad de los GCC, que tratan de quedar bien con todos y no toman decisions, lo que hace que cada uno vaya por su lado. Su vision es que si los GCC lograran ser "solo uno" (Yemen no es necesario) y giraran hacia Rusia, tendrian el poder suficiente como para parar el tan temido ataque a Iran, pero ahora quizas sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Bueno, eres relativamente nuevo en el hilo y no conoces bien mí opinión sobre los Planes de Pensiones. Yo tengo algunos, y con un cierto volumen, ya que comencé con ellos hace bastantes años (1996), puesto que entendía que las Pensiones públicas no serían sostenibles en el tiempo, al menos en el formato "prometido". En eso NO me equivoque y el tiempo me ha dado la razón. "Pero"... hoy en día NO los recomiendo para nada, lo que no quita para que SÍ aconseje que cada cual vaya haciendo su propio Plan de Pensiones, pero "diversificando" y realizando una activa gestión del mismo.
> 
> ...



Buena estrategia...tomo nota...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Ganancias “sin riesgo” en el mercado del oro

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Otro artículo interesante...

- ¿Se puede repetir la crisis financiera del 2008 en 2015?

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (5 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otro artículo interesante...
> 
> - ¿Se puede repetir la crisis financiera del 2008 en 2015?
> 
> Saludos.



_Quizá esperaba usted mejores noticias, pero sospecho que la corrección del precio del oro no ha terminado. El precio del oro puede caer debajo de los 1.200 dólares por onza todavía tras la gran subida de principios de año, pero eso no quiere decir que haya tocado fondo. A lo largo de los próximos meses podríamos ver caídas que nos acercasen a los 1.100 dólares, lo cual sería resultado (entre otras cosas) de la alta rentabilidad de la bolsa (por ahora, pues cabe prever una corrección) y de todo el tiempo que llevamos esperando a que la Fed suba los tipos de interés. Evidentemente, la subida de los tipos por parte de la Fed, la recesión y el desplome de las bolsas van de la mano.

Debido a la reciente debilidad de la moneda europea el precio del oro en euros está más lejos si cabe de tocar fondo, lo cual ofrece una oportunidad de oro para aquellos inversores que estén considerando llevar su cartera hacia los metales preciosos. El inversor inteligente toma posiciones antes de que la masa cambie de rumbo._

La masa.... parece el título de una película de miedo. El miedo que da cuando Niño Becerra y otros economistas independientes dicen que no se ha tocado fondo, ni de lejos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spcEZNPDtx0


Para los no catalanes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4dpwFPej_c


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Te dejo una noticia que prácticamente ha pasado desapercibida... ¿Lo sabías?

- HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 22:34 ----------

Y esto para los más "plateros"...

- Silver Series Part 2: Who Controls The World's Supply? (Infographic)

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (5 Mar 2015)

Este hilo es una mina de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Desde hace más o menos un año, venimos alertando del dantesco panorama que se cierne sobre Brasil y lo reafirma el artículo que a continuación os enlazo...

- Los mercados en directo - Tic-tac... una bomba está a punto de estallar en la séptima economía del mundo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Mar 2015)

saludos
este fin de semana espero ponerme al dia,,,,

ClubOrlov: Financial collapse leads to war

EL GRAN ENGAÃ‘O: ASÃ SE ESTÃ PLANIFICANDO UN ATAQUE CONTRA IRÃN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Mar 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos
> este fin de semana espero ponerme al dia,,,,
> 
> ClubOrlov: Financial collapse leads to war
> ...



Buenos días.

Relacionado con Iran e Israel: 
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ous-clear-red-line-threat-mossad-leak-reveals
Netanyahu mintió.

Que pasen un buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo dos artículos...

- Precio plata en 2015 podría ser inversión de la década

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...preve-anos-dificiles-para-el-ejercito-israeli

Curioso artículo éste último, donde Wayne Madsen -no es un "cualquiera"...- refiere la "pista" israelí en el asesinato de JFK...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 10:02 ----------

Y hace unos minutos, el Euro a 1,1098...

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 10:10 ----------

Otro artículo interesante...

- Guillermo Barba: El mercado del oro y la plata desde una perspectiva mexicana

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (6 Mar 2015)

Buenos días.

Os dejo este artículo que deja entrever un posible RMM respaldado por oro en un futuro no muy lejano. Obviamente no tenemos un bola de cristal para saber que va a ocurrir en el mundo, pero leyendo de aquí y de a cuya, podemos ir tomando conciencia de por donde pueden ir los tiros en el futuro, y no muy lejano.

Es un artículo corto pero, a mi entender, interesante.


China Plans Yuan-Denominated Gold Fix | Investment Research Dynamics


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2015)

Si nos basamos en la línea de tendencia roja superior el oro ha roto a la baja la línea, y hay peligro de derrape a cotas inferiores. Por otra parte la segunda línea de tendencia, la roja más inferior, se basa no en cierres si no en mínimos, es menos consistente para sacar tendencias, pero es ahora mismo el soporte que queda por perforar a la baja y dónde aparece volumen comprador.

Visionado de foto

Muchos os quejáis por la depreciación del €, y que apenas da igual que baje o suba el oro mientras la moneda € pierda valor respecto al $

Difícil cuestión, pues creo que el € se recuperará, y con esa recuperación el oro subirá, con lo que habremos quedado patrimonialmente casi igual, lo único que tendremos más metal para protegernos en caso de turbulencias financieras.

Por abajo roto ese soporte de 1195$ Oz es muy posible que se dirija a la zona 1170-1180 que hizo de soporte en diciembre.

La medias móviles de largo plazo se aproximan, pero seguimos siendo bajistas de largo plazo.

Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (6 Mar 2015)

Y os dejo este otro, en el que no en la totalidad del mismo, pero el mensaje que nos deja creo que está en casi todos nosotros.

Out With The Old World Order | Investment Research Dynamics


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Muy interesante el articulo que os dejo...

- Euro-EE.UU.: TTCI, hacia la economía Orwelliana | Investing.com

# paketazo: Te he leído en varias ocasiones que piensas que el Euro se recuperará y eso "choca" con algunos -bastantes- análisis que ven esa paridad con el Euro e incluso por debajo... Yo no descarto un fuerte movimiento "contrario" para atrapar a un buen número de "gacelas", pero a largo plazo no veo descartable ese hipotético escenario en la paridad EUR/USD. Sin embargo, me gustaría conocer tu opinión acerca de este tema y también a medio/largo plazo qué piensas sobre la fortaleza del USD...

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (6 Mar 2015)

Debe haber una errata en el artículo: 1.400 Onzas Troy no son $1.500 millones.
1.400 millones de oz sí que lo son.


----------



## oinoko (6 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> pues creo que el € se recuperará, y con esa recuperación el oro subirá, con lo que habremos quedado patrimonialmente casi igual
> 
> Un saludo



Pero hoy no es ese día..

A las 14:31 han mandado el EURUSD a 1,088 y al oro a 1185 $. Roto el soporte existe el riesgo de que empiecen a encadenarse los stoploss y se vaya abajo rapido. Esta tarde va a ser dura.

Yo también, veo que con la QE del BCE en marcha el EUR/USD se va de cabeza a la paridad antes del verano.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* a ver si saco unas líneas al respecto, pero solo piensa unos minutos lo que sucedió con la crisis bancaria de los PIIGS hace nada.

La prima de riesgo el máximos históricos, se hablaba de fragmentación inminente de la UE, que el colapso del € estaba en marcha...Pues bien tras todo ese tumulto de noticias nefastas y alarmantes, no pasó nada con el €, y tras una bajada ordenada, subió de nuevo.

Y digo que subió, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la situación de la UE, ya que el paro ya estaba ahí, la recesión del PIB en muchos países ya estaba ahí, la crisis griega ya estaba ahí...y el € se mantuvo e incluso recuperó.

Lo que ha cambiado ahora respecto a entonces es que USA ha frenado la QE y anticipa subida de tipos (ojo esto último es clave), mientras la UE aplicará una QE que ya pienso está más que descontada , y mantiene los tipos por los suelos.

Para mi, no se si me equivocaré, puede que sí, esto es una maniobra por parte de la FED para depreciar el € hasta cierto punto...cuando vean que uno de los mayores mercados mundiales para ellos mismos, para China etc...se vuelve más competitivo e importa menos, y exporta más, la cara de amiguitos cambiará, y harán que el € se revalorice para "jodernos" un poco más en este aspecto.

Simplemente las ventas por ebay de USA a Europa han bajado un 70% respecto a cuando el € estaba a 1,35$...¿lógico, no?, para que comprar fuera lo que tengo aquí similar y más barato.

Un € barato solo nos interesa a nosotros, y hasta cierto punto, y te aseguro que nosotros (UE), somos un 0 a la izquierda a nivel global a la hora de manipular mercados de divisas.

Un saludo, y a ver si desgloso esto de manera más concreta próximamente.


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 Mar 2015)

Estamos a 1176$, vaya castañazo... y no tiene pinta de parar.


----------



## SOY (6 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Un € barato solo nos interesa a nosotros, y hasta cierto punto, y te aseguro que nosotros (UE), somos un 0 a la izquierda a nivel global a la hora de manipular mercados de divisas.



No estoy yo tan seguro, pero tampoco lo tengo muy claro. Si quieres comprar activos nominados en euros pagando con dólares, ¿qué te interesa?. Un dólar fuerte, ¿no?. Supongamos que estamos en un momento en que la música está a punto de parar y hay que deshacerse de papelitos a cambio de bienes reales, ¿no tendría sentido fortalecer el dólar contra las demás divisas?. Matas dos pájaros de un tiro, a ti te pueden comprar menos bienes reales a cambio de papel y tú les puedes comprar más bienes reales a cambio de papel. Y cuando se pare la música se acaba el juego y tendremos hiperinflación y reset global. 

Claro esto que digo sólo tendría algún sentido si el colapso fuera inminente ya que está claro que un dólar fuerte perjudica el crecimiento de los EE.UU. ¿Pero y si no les importa?. ¿Y deciden "crecer" a costa de hundir las demás divisas con respecto al dólar hasta que explote todo el sistema?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2015)

*soy* efectivamente, lo has calcado.

Eso que comentas se ha dado en períodos pasados sobre todo con temas de bolsa. Se han lanzado opas hostiles a nivel mundial con el $ fuerte, y supongo que también se habrán adquirido a demás de empresas, bienes inmuebles a niveles espectaculares por los poseedores de $.

Un claro ejemplo es el oro, si hubieras tenido $ comprarías un 30% más barato hoy el oro, al poseer euros apenas nada ha cambiado para tu poder adquisitivo.

USA ahora mismo podría adquirir medio mundo por 4 perras, pero...esas 4 perras se le han de entregar al que vende, por eso digo que se potencian las exportaciones, y mejora la balanza comercial.

Conclusión, mejoro mi balanza comercial a cambio de empobrecerme a nivel de recursos y bienes raíces, que son lo que me hará sobrevivir a largo plazo, y el día de mañana cuando quiera recomprarlos los pagaré al doble con suerte.

Jaque mate para el $ y sus poseedores (poseedores de la maquinita de imprimirlos)

La QE Europea tarde y mal.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: Interesantes comentarios los que has hecho y esperaré a ese análisis sobre el EUR/USD y a ser posible a "medio/largo" plazo, es decir hasta el 2018. Ya sé que es pedir "peras al olmo", pero yo en el AT voy muy "justito", aunque en mis "pronósticos" suelo atinar bastante... Me interesa tu opinión porque eres un excelente analista técnico, aparte de que sueles "combinarlo" con razonamientos y, precisamente, eso es lo que me interesa.

Mira, paketazo, esta vez es DIFERENTE al ejemplo que me pones y qué mejor comparativa tenemos que la evolución en el precio de los MPs entonces y ahora. En aquel entonces en MÁXIMOS y ahora "arrastrándose" y a un paso de perder los mínimos
anteriores... lo que podría provocar ver esos niveles cercanos a los $1000.

En fin, hoy fuerte varapalo en los MPs y no es por "sacar pecho", porque para nada soy un "guru" como algún gilipollas me califica, pero sí que tengo los "huevos pelados" de haberlo visto casi todo en los "mercados", así que lo que estamos viendo estaba "cantado" y ahora falta ver la "profundidad" que esto tiene. Aquí somos "metaleros", pero para nada "dogmáticos", así que iremos expresando nuestra opinión en función de nuestras "perspectivas" y que están avaladas -al igual que en paketazo- en miles de horas "peleando" en los "mercados". Ahora, ya bastante alejado de ellos, veo mejor los "toros desde la barrera" y ayer, viendo la que se "avecinaba" en la RF, pues inicié compras, que han continuado hoy y seguirán el lunes... Luego, ya veremos.

Y, en lo personal, respecto a los MPs que los tiren todavía más de precio... Cuanto más "baratos", mucho mejor...

Y a continuación os dejaré un artículo que trata sobre la "invulnerabilidad" que está teniendo el CHF... Sino le echáis un repaso a la mayor parte de las divisas relevantes... Tampoco aquí ha habido "magia potagia", sino simple "sentido común"...

- Suiza alcanza nuevo récord de divisas extranjeras en febrero Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: NO, lo que propones para construir un "Patrón Oro" NO lo veo por ningún lado... Cabría la posibilidad de que, en una "Bipolaridad" del mundo, podría darse el escenario de que una parte tuviera ese "Patrón Oro" (Oriente/¿BRICS?), pero la otra NO, así que esto acabaría en un enfrentamiento bélico SÍ o SÍ...

Yo veo el Petróleo por debajo de los $60, pero NO porque ése sea su precio, sino por otros "imperativos" y tampoco lo veo sostenible en el tiempo. Aquí la baza geopolítica se está jugando fuertemente y en aras a desestabilizar determinados países: Venezuela, Irán, Rusia... Los últimos sucesos e informes así lo confirman.

El Oro lo llevarán a los $1000 o donde les salga de los "huevos" y aquí falta ver la implicación que está teniendo China o quién coño está comprando masivamente "físico"... Ahora bien, "manos débiles" que puedan aguantar -como podemos ser la mayoría de nosotros- no van a vender y, en todo caso, seguirán incrementando posiciones.

La paridad en el EUR/USD, e incluso un poco por debajo, también la contemplo. No se justifica se mire como se mire, pero el "maquillaje contable" de la locomotora USA ya hace el resto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Sobre los movimientos de dos RATAS...

- LAS MANIOBRAS DE 2 ELITISTAS QUE SIRVEN DE ADVERTENCIA PARA LO QUE SE APROXIMA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y a estas horas continúa la "sangría" en los MPs: el Oro en los $1166,70 y la Plata a $15,872...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2015)

No entiendo como bajando el Oro/Plata y con un ratio entre EUR/USD muy parejo, la plata esta aun a 18/19 € largos la moneda....¿ no tendría que estar a 15/16 ?...ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Mirando los precios de hace pocos minutos, vemos lo siguiente:

- Oro a $1166,88 = 1075,45 EUR
- Plata a $15,89 = 14,65 EUR

En el caso de la Plata tienes que tener en cuenta que hay que sumarle el IVA que existe en los distintos países de la UE, de ahí que no te salgan los números. A veces uno es tan "mal pensado" que se pregunta si no existe una cierta "coordinación" en la caída de los MPs y el Euro... porque visto lo visto, "lo comido por lo servido". Bueno, ya era algo que contemplamos en nuestros comentarios de meses atrás...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Mirando los precios de hace pocos minutos, vemos lo siguiente:
> 
> - Oro a $1166,88 = 1075,45 EUR
> - Plata a $15,89 = 14,65 EUR
> ...



Estoy ojo avizor con la plata...muy tentadora...8:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estoy ojo avizor con la plata...muy tentadora...8:



El ratio ahora mismo del Oro vs Plata es de 1:67... Una "barbaridad" y SÍ, la Plata está muy "tentadora". Podrías esperarla en el entorno de los anteriores mínimos, es decir un poco por encima de los $14,758... Bueno, yo la esperaré ahí, aunque veremos dónde está entonces el Euro.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El ratio ahora mismo del Oro vs Plata es de 1:67... Una "barbaridad" y SÍ, la Plata está muy "tentadora". Podrías esperarla en el entorno de los anteriores mínimos, es decir un poco por encima de los $14,758... Bueno, yo la esperaré ahí, aunque veremos dónde está entonces el Euro.
> 
> Saludos.



No soy platero, pero si la viera en esa zona que comentas incluso podría hacerme converso...al menos en un % de mi "rebeldía"...eso sí, nada de vendedores de la Faura y alrededores...

Veremos a ver que sucede, los índices hoy viernes han dejado amargo sabor a los que esperaban nuevos máximos históricos, pero de momento nada que no puedan arreglar en 5 minutos el lunes.

El oro hoy a cuchillo, ¿Cómo puede ser que teniendo oro, esté frotándome las manos al verlo bajar?...¡cafre de mi!

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Ya te "convertirás"... ¿Por qué NO sufrimos cuando vemos caer el Oro? Muy simple: cuestión de "percepciones" y es que no tienes la sensación de estar perdiendo nada y otra cosa muy distinta es que hubiese necesidad de vender... Yo siempre he comparado los MPs con aquel "cerdito-hucha" que teníamos en mís tiempos para ahorrar... Fijate, paketazo, como entonces todavía teníamos la "genética" de lo "físico" y no la "cartilla" bancaria actual.

Y volviendo a la "comparativa" del Oro con otros activos, ¿qué humor tendrías ahora mismo con el producto en su formato "papel"? Tendrías "Parkinson agudo"... Je,je,je.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- Rebelion. Netanyahu: Un francotirador peligroso, ciego, sordo pero no mudo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- GOLDBUG: Es como dices, gracias por la corrección. En cualquier caso, más a mi "favor" y ese ratio entre el Oro vs la Plata es muy favorable para ésta última, más si tenemos una visión de muy largo plazo. De todas formas, en las actuales circunstancias, al Oro lo tenemos que seguir viendo como el "dinero/divisa" con más potencial desde una perspectiva puramente monetaria. A favor de la Plata juega que cada vez habrá menos por extraer y tendrá unos mayores costes asociados. Y entiendo también que, si entrará dentro de un nuevo sistema monetario mundial, su precio debiera dispararse...

Y dejo unas informaciones interesantes...

Este artículo de Guillermo Barba es muy bueno y va en la misma línea que venimos indicando en este hilo... La economía americana está dentro de la espiral propagandística mundial de que "todo va bien", pero los fundamentales parecen apuntar hacia otra "realidad"... Y, efectivamente, hay que seguir buscando "refugio" a las devaluaciones que se se están produciendo, aunque ese apartado ya debería haberse empezado hace ya bastante tiempo, al menos desde que abrimos la "segunda parte" del hilo... Aunque los "metaleros" son conscientes de esa "realidad" desde hace ya bastantes años y mi comentario va dirigido hacia los más "nuevos".

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Del “sÃºper peso” al peso sÃºper dÃ©bil

- PressTV-Images prove Israel-Nusra cooperation

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2015 at 09:11 ----------

Acabo de leerlo...

- Negative Interest Rates and Precious Metals | ETF DAILY NEWS

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (7 Mar 2015)

alguien puede confirmar si ya está abierta?

Degussa: Empresa líder del mercado del oro alemán abre filial en Madrid | OroyFinanzas.com

por ahorrarme el paseo hasta el centro un sábado tarde más que nada :o


----------



## Bucanero (7 Mar 2015)

Madre mía como corre el hilo. No me da tiempo a ponerme al día. 

Frish, tengo que darte la razón en tus puntualizaciones. Después de una burbuja el mundo sigue, solo que me da un poco de miedo que esté todo tan burbujeado y al final nos pueda llevar por delante, unido a que se supone que los recursos van menguando y cada vez somos más. Sin embargo tienes razón de que seguro dentro de cien años o más tampoco le darán tanta importancia a esta crisis o al menos eso espero al igual que paso en holanda con los tulipanes como pones de ejemplo.

Yo personalmente sobre el tema de como repartir el patrimonio de momento lo tengo claro. Ya tengo un 30% en oro y plata y el resto está en fiat esperando una caída importante. No sé como entraré al mercado pero creo que aun tengo tiempo para pensarlo. También tengo alguna acción por ahí perdida de alguna cornada que me llevé y me quedé atrapado y como les cogí cariño pues no vendo jeje. Del resto que tengo en propiedad es la casa con la mujer. La mejor inversión de todas porque la disfruto todos los días jeje. ¡Ah! y mi huerta jaja.

Intentaré terminar de leer a todos y ponerme al día. Como siempre todo muy interesante y muchos aportes. Perdonar si voy desfasado en los comentarios pero con tantas obligaciones esta semana no he podido seguiros. Como siempre un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2015)

Añado una gráfica de L/P, €/$ para recordar lo que parece olvidamos rápido todos:

Visionado de foto

Parece que el mundo se acaba siempre, y sin embargo siempre resurge.

En cuanto a como veo el €, sigo pensando que o pasa algo muy gordo, o esto se recuperará.

Cuando digo algo gordo, me refiero a una salida de Grecia, o a una continuidad a largo plazo de las QE sin resultados en el incremento del PIB comunitario.

Las QE en USA trajeron (aun que hay quién lo cuestiona extraoficialmente), empleo e incremento del PIB.

Yo no cambio ahora mismo mis € por $, puede que me arrepienta, pero mi lógica me dice que es mejor estar quieto ahora mismo en ese campo.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.

edito para avisar a *bucanero*...cuida a tu mujer más que a tu oro, pues como dices, la casa es 1/2 de ella...que es como decir que es toda de ella...un saludo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Añado una gráfica de L/P, €/$ para recordar lo que parece olvidamos rápido todos:
> 
> Visionado de foto
> 
> ...



DRAGHI, QE Y LOS DETRITOS. EURO, EUROSTOXX 50 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Hola a todos,

estoy algo desconectado últimamente.
Ese artículo va en relación con el eurodólar y es de ayer mismo. 
Fijaros que hay un canal de bajada. Pienso que la bajada de ayer, si viésemos el rsi estaría en sobreventa alarmante. 
Lo que indicaría a corto un rebote. Pero a medio plazo va a seguir bajando. Ayer en el hilo del oro en el principal felino colgó un link de armstrong, que preveía hasta el 0.82 en el eurodólar. 
Ahí queda.
Burn fin de semana.


----------



## Bucanero (7 Mar 2015)

Sabias palabras paketazo. Sin duda hoy en día es la inversión más compleja y difícil de todas.No creas que no lo he meditado varias veces pero no me quedaba otra. Ella quería casa y no alquiler y yo la verdad, llamarme antiguo o loco pero después de valorarlo mucho, prefería algo en propiedad pensando en la vejez. Pues a la malas por él piso algo me darán aunque sea una birria. El matrimonio es un fondo de inversión de alto riesgo. Si sale bien es uno muy dichoso y si sale mal te puede amargar la vida y de que manera. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bucanero: Los tiempos van cambiando, de manera que entiendo lo que nos transmite el amigo frisch, pero las burbujas actuales NO tienen nada que ver con las del pasado. Ahora, estamos a un paso de precipitarnos al "precipicio" y eso puede llevar "X" tiempo, que puede ser más corto o más largo, tampoco va a depender de "nosotros", sino de la toma de decisiones de "otros"...

Bueno, todos entendemos el comentario de paketazo en relación a la pareja, pero bueno cuando uno inicia una vida en común es pensando en que va a ser para toda la vida y que sería lo ideal, pero después en muchas ocasiones se impone la triste "realidad"... A nivel patrimonial es algo a considerar y, la verdad, cuando te divorcias por primera vez ya sueles tenerlo en cuenta... pero esa "experiencia" se va adquiriendo con los años. Lo mejor es que no tengáis que pasar por semejante trance, pero Bucanero ya he dicho que estamos viviendo "otros tiempos", de manera que en las relaciones de pareja también se está notando y, en mí modesta opinión", con demasiado "exceso"...

Respecto al hilo, va de "p.m."... Aportaciones interesantes, al igual que mucha información "alternativa", de manera que está teniendo muy buena acogida por parte de aquellos foreros que tienen interés en ver "otra" realidad... Está claro que ello conlleva que muchos "gastemos" mucho tiempo, pero bueno mientras se pueda...

# paketazo: Gracias por tu análisis y comentario. Sin embargo, creo que SÍ veremos la paridad con el USD e incluso puede que algo más abajo. Te diría que tengo la sensación de que está "escrito"... A mí me interesa ver la evolución del par EUR/USD, pero porque estoy buscando incrementar mis reservas "físicas" en otras divisas, ya que habrá un día que el USD caerá a plomo... Y las "alternativas" no todo tienen porqué ser sólo MPs... Es más, siempre hay que procurar estar bien diversificado.

Discrepo, paketazo, muy mucho sobre lo que comentas de que las QE americanas hayan servido para revitalizar la Economía de EE.UU. Dí más bien que han servido para "parchear". Sabes que soy un "fundamentalista" y un análisis serio de los datos macro de EE.UU. indican lo mismo que estamos viendo aquí en España... Por ejemplo, el "irreal" dato "oficial" de la creación de empleo en aquel país no dice que es a base de precarizarlo, es decir "empleo de subsistencia", NI MÁS NI MENOS...

Y os dejo una EXCELENTE entrevista a Karlos Zurutuza...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2015)

*fernando* lo que no podemos olvidar, es que estamos comparando dos divisas que han entrado en la senda de la mediocridad. 

No es que el $ valga más que el €, si no que se ha depreciado menos ultimamente, pero los dos se han depreciado a niveles exagerados en los últimos años.

El oro no se ha revalorizado, simplemente se ha depreciado el FIAT y ahora hace falta más para comprar lo mismo (dilución, inflación...) de ahí esa protección de la que siempre hablamos con los metales.

La pregunta estrella es ¿quién se depreciará más en los próximos años?, el $, el €, el CH Franco, la libra...

La paridad €/$ ya la hemos vivido no hace tanto, y evidentemente, puede volver, ya se vio, y tampoco nadie se sobresaltó cuando estábamos a 0,80€/$...duró lo que duró.

Yo me baso más en ciclos largos, entre 3 y 5 años vista, y sigo pensando que la UE o desaparece, o el € recuperará terreno frente al $...de momento ya ves que por poco, pero sigue valiendo más con todo lo que ha caído. 

imagina el Rublo, la que le han dado hace nada...joder y es Rusia, que tampoco estamos hablando de Camerún.

La UE la tenemos infravalorada por los méritos que está haciendo, pero si se plantea cara el futuro bien esa QE, y se amortiza su emisión correctamente (crear empleo, industria, infraestructura...), no cambio vivir en la UE a vivir en USA o cualquier otro país del mundo.

Gasset en su rebelión de las masas no entendía ya entonces como USA estaba creciendo tan rápidamente respecto a la vieja Europa, y ponía en duda allá por la mitad del siglo pasado, que ese crecimiento basado en un capitalismo atroz pudiera vencer a una cultura asentada en la evolución secular de sus pueblos, países y gentes...

Yo espero no se equivoque, pero sigo apostando por Europa, el viejo continente debería de unirse y no fragmentarse con políticas absurdas que solo sirven para fortalecer a los países que nos rodean.

Veremos a ver que pasa...supongo que por eso tenemos el seguro metálico...por si todo lo demás falla.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Mar 2015)

The Euro – Destined for 80 cents? | Armstrong Economics

sorprende cómo responde este señor sin titubear.

SÍ, se irá a 82 céntimos. 
Las entradas que hizo ayer en su blog son todas dignas de leer. Francia, Italia, Europa, Grecia.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> The Euro – Destined for 80 cents? | Armstrong Economics
> 
> sorprende cómo responde este señor sin titubear.
> 
> ...



*ladrillófilo* cualquiera puede rebatir sus aportes, yo mismo puedo montarme una película y decir que el €/$ va a volver a los 1,60€/$, y podría convenceros con argumentos sólidos.

Esto de los gurús que aparecen ya cuando un ciclo está o por la mitad o casi quemado lo llevo viendo desde que tengo internet y te aseguró que fui de los que usó módems de los que hacían ruiditos al conectarse a un nº de teléfono determinado.

Fíjate por ejemplo el petróleo, cuando estaba a 80$ apenas a nadie le llamaba la atención, todo estaba correcto, sin embargo fue perforar los 60$ y empezamos a leer que se iba a 30$ a 40$, incluso algo he leído de 25$ por ahí...por que no aparecieron esos gurús con el precio a 80$

Lo mismo cuando estuvo a 120$ que se leía cada día que se iba a 150$...

El oro cuando estaba a 1500$ ya se decía que del tirón directo a 2500$, y la plata a 100$...gurús y más gurús que se suben tarde al tren y terminan olvidados y palmando pasta y credibilidad.

Ahora toca el €...cada día salen iluminados diciendo que esto va a la paridad, que la perderá, y que se va a mínimos de nuevo...¡coño!, dímelo cuando estaba a 1,40$, no ahora que ha bajado un 30%...

Hay demasiadas cosas en el aire, pero lo que está claro es que nadie apuesta por el € ahora mismo, y quizá sea ese motivo suficiente para analizarlo con coherencia y no dejarse llevar por la riada.

¿Qué pasará?...no lo sé, pero yo no me subo a ningún autobús a una parada de su destino pagando todo el recorrido.

Buen sábado a to2


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: No te pienses que andamos tan alejados en nuestras particulares "percepciones"... A fin de cuentas, tanto el USD como el Euro son la misma "mierda pinchada en un palo". Cualquier análisis fundamental lo deja bastante claro.

Yo me refería a corto/medio plazo respecto a esa hipotética paridad entre el EUR/USD, a partir del 2018 para nada... Y ya veremos qué sucede con las divisas "dominantes"
cuando haya un Crack en los mercados de valores y, quizás, la única que "salvaría" es al CHF, al menos en primera instancia, luego ya veríamos...

Por supuesto, que si la UE estuviera conformada como un ÚNICO país, sería la potencia dominante en el mundo, pero estamos tan lejos de ello que no deja de ser una utopía... Por motivos "evidentes", no suelo tratar el Secesionismo que se está alimentando en muchas regiones europeas y que son muchísimas más de las que pensáis o conocéis. Y eso, francamente, NO es bueno para conseguir una buena integridad europea. Luego, tenemos ese puto tratado que los americanos quieren imponernos, de manera que el poder de las Corporaciones va a ser casi absoluto y ese es un "peligro" que también se está obviando... aunque, aquí lo que no sea Belén Esteban, Fútbol, etc. como que no existe...

Sí, paketazo, tenemos nuestros MPs como "refugio" por si las cosas se salen de "madre", pero es triste tener que verlos así...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2015)

bueno , mas o menos al día del hilo ,,,, tela como corre , eso es bueno para todos.

dejo esto , que por si no estaba claro , isis es creación de los americanos....

US, Israeli Military Advisors Arrested In Iraq, Accused Of Aiding ISIS

saludos a todos y buenos dias


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Mar 2015)

xmaniac dijo:


> alguien puede confirmar si ya está abierta?
> 
> Degussa: Empresa líder del mercado del oro alemán abre filial en Madrid | OroyFinanzas.com
> 
> por ahorrarme el paseo hasta el centro un sábado tarde más que nada :o



Está abierta desde el día 27 de Febrero.

Estuve el Jueves 5 marzo y no tenían ni los muebles puestos todavía, pero ya venden.

Eso sí, 1 Maple Leaf plata a 23 y pico de Euros.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo unas interesantes informaciones en Inglés...

- Almost 100 families evicted daily in Spain â€“ statistics â€” RT News

- Andrew Maguire – Who Smashed Gold Today And Why As HSBC Shocks Clients By Closing All London Gold Vaults! | King World News

- Hambone's stuff: Amazing Math from the Bureau of Labor Statistics

# paketazo: Sirva éste último artículo para "avalar" mis dudas sobre el "crecimiento" americano y la distorsión que crea el "maquillaje contable"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2015 at 11:53 ----------

Interesante...

- ¿Pagaría usted por prestar su dinero? Todas las claves de los tipos negativos - Economía

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (8 Mar 2015)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está abierta desde el día 27 de Febrero.
> 
> Estuve el Jueves 5 marzo y no tenían ni los muebles puestos todavía, pero ya venden.
> 
> Eso sí, 1 Maple Leaf plata a 23 y pico de Euros.



vaya, qué desilusión. esperaba que en la tienda física mantuviesen los mismos precios que la web

https://shop.degussa-goldhandel.de/silber/silbermuenzen?deg_herkunftsland=34

supongo que buscan otro público objetivo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo esto...

- Rebelion. "El 27 de febrero de 1953, los aliados perdonaron a Alemania gran parte de su deuda. Y a Grecia,

- Experto: "La OTAN, el FMI y Banco Mundial se estÃ¡n derrumbando" - RT

- Germany Concerned about Aggressive NATO Stance on Ukraine - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Mar 2015)

*desaparición del dinero físico*

El tema de la desaparición del dinero físico (que en este foro se ha tocado de refilón) me parece de una importancia inquietante porque se está llevando a pasos agigantados.

Hoy en día, en Francia, si vas a retirar 5000 (cinco mil) euros en tu banco (e incluso 2000), de tu cuenta corriente, te dan cita al cabo de una semana aduciendo que no disponen de esa cantidad y necesitan "prepararla" y, al mismo tiempo, te hacen un interrogatorio de tercer grado, preguntándote que ¿para qué necesitas 5000 euros en métalico?

La pregunta es sibilina porque la respuesta lógica sería: son mis 5000 euros, los quiero y los quiero ahora ¿algún problema?

Pues sí. En primer lugar porque no queremos que usted retire 5000 euros en metálico. Nos importa un comino que los transfiera usted a otra cuenta o lo que usted quiera mediante transacción informática, pero lo de dárselos en mano, eso nos jode más y no queremos y le vamos a poner todas las trabas del mundo mundial.

¿Por qué?

La respuesta de que no hay metálico en las sucursales bancarias me resulta falsa (es una decisión que ellos han tomado).

La respuesta de que hay que concienciar al cliente de que los tiempos en los que se pagaba a toca teja han pasado a la Historia, ésa me convence más.

Resultado: desaparición del dinero físico.

De hecho es una recomendación de la OCDE y del BPI (Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea), los dos organismos que lo controlan, en lo inmediato, todo. Las "recomendaciones" de estos dos organismos todos (o casi todos) sabemos que tienen más valor que los decretos-leyes de cualquier Estado de la Unión Europea.

Inquietud: Se acabó lo de pagar en moneditas y en billetitos (20, 10 y 5). Los de 100, 200 y 500 con esos, llaman directamente a la policía, los de 50, te miran mal y los pasan por un lector - es curioso, jamás me han pasado tantos billetes por un lector como ahora, como si en el 2015 hubiera miriadas de falsificadores capaces de falsificar el super billete superprotegido con no sé cuántas medidas de seguridad.

Conclusión: La moneda física desaparece. Las explicaciones de la OCDE son tan peregrinas como el Camino de Santiago entre Baltimore (Maryland) y Sausalito (California): lucha contra el Terrorismo, el Blanqueo de Capitales, el Narcotráfico y el sursum corda (peregrinas porque tanto terrorismo, blanqueo y narcos son una de sus fuentes importantes de ingresos). ¿Por qué quieren acabar con la moneda física?

En mi opinión, porque sería el comienzo del control definitivo de los ciudadanos (si el término, a estas alturas, todavía tiene sentido).


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (9 Mar 2015)

Se me ocurre un par de razones, pero me arriesgo a que se interpreten como que fuese yo suspicaz:

1ª- El asunto ése de la reserva fraccionaria, en cuya virtud se dice que son los bancos quienes crean dinero, prestando nueve veces la cantidad que reciben en depósitos.
Si el dinero se transfiere de banco en banco, circula entre ellos, y aplican la doctrina de Juan Palomo.
Pero si algo de dinero lo saca un individuo y lo instala en su colchón, ya no pueden jugar con él.

2ª- Si pagas todos tus gastos, incluso en el supermercado, con la tarjetita, se llevan una comisión. Si sacas el metálico que vas a necesitar para pagar la compra de un ordenador en metálico, eso que se ahorra el tendero es lo que no ingresa el banco.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Excelente comentario, pero te diré que en hilo hemos debatido sobre este asunto y creo que no hace tanto... Puntualmente, solemos abordarlo, aunque tampoco hay mucha información al respecto o cuanto menos hay que buscarla. Supongo que, poco a poco, iremos adentrándonos en este tema y es conocida mi opinión de que el "dinero electrónico" puede ser el principal enemigo de nuestros Patrimonios.

# Juan_Cuesta: A raíz del "experimento" que se está realizando en Ecuador con el "dinero electrónico", Jean-Paul Lam, de la Universidad de Waterloo, expresó la siguiente opinión: "Mi impresión es que el Gobierno se está quedando sin dinero y con la economía dolarizada, la única forma que pueden encontrar financiación para los gastos es con esta inteligente manera, introducir una moneda virtual que puedan controlar."
Para quienes no lo conozcan, Jean Paul-Lam fue Economista Jefe Adjunto e Investigador Principal en el Banco de Canadá y está considerado una autoridad en Teoría y Política Monetaria.

Saco el tema de Ecuador porque allí se está realizando el "experimento" al que me refería y que tiene especial relevancia dado que la Economía de Ecuador está dolarizada, es decir que tienen como moneda "adoptada" al USD...

En Enero de 2011, el Directorio del Banco Central de Ecuador expidió la Regulación 017-2D11, mediante la cual se incorpora a la Codificación de Regulaciones del Directorio del Banco Central de Ecuador, el título décimo quinto en el Libro I. Con las reformas introducidas en Marzo de 2012 y Febrero de 2014, esta normativa consta en las páginas 82.11 y 82.12 En ellas se define al dinero electrónico como "el valor monetario equivalente al valor expresado en la moneda de curso legal en el país"...

Parece que se está avanzando para "colocarlo" también en Perú... También se está hablando de México.

En Suecia ya sabemos que el efectivo está casi desaparecido y su uso es casi residual, pero es que en Noruega también se está avanzando en la "idea" y esa es una cuestión que tenemos que tener en cuenta los que podamos estar posicionados en la NOK. A propósito de esto, dejo el siguiente enlace:

- Noruega aspira a ser el primer paÃ*s que 'entierra' el dinero en efectivo a favor del electrÃ³nico - RT

Y ya para finalizar, enlazo un interesante artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- El Disparate Económico - La desesperanzada España de nuestros hijos (I)

Saludos y Buen Día...


----------



## meliflua (9 Mar 2015)

buenos días a todos

Os dejo este artículo que nos sumerge en análisis sobre posibles evoluciones del precio del oro 

Gold Prices In 2015 | Gold Eagle

---------- Post added 09-mar-2015 at 12:44 ----------

Todo parece indicar que en el corto plazo el oro bajará, hasta 950$ +-, y luego iniciara una persistente subida hasta no se sabe que valor, jjjjjjj


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2015)

- Los inversores buscan más exposición al oro | Investing.com


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Mar 2015)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Se me ocurre un par de razones, pero me arriesgo a que se interpreten como que fuese yo suspicaz:
> 
> 1ª- El asunto ése de la reserva fraccionaria, en cuya virtud se dice que son los bancos quienes crean dinero, prestando nueve veces la cantidad que reciben en depósitos.
> Si el dinero se transfiere de banco en banco, circula entre ellos, y aplican la doctrina de Juan Palomo.
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: Opino igual que tú, y te diré más, me atrevería a decir que esto puede ser un precedente de que se utilice otro tipo de moneda en las transacciones.

Veréis, no son pocas veces en las que me encuentro en un establecimiento y cuando voy a pagar con tarjeta, éstos saltan alegando que se les ha estropeado el TPV (u alguna otra excusa como que no tienen línea y que está descargado) y que si por favor les puedo pagar en efectivo, al ser compras pequeñas (menos de 50€) y suelo llevar dinero en efectivo, no me importa pagarlo en metálico, pero de reojo noto que éstos tienen varios TPVs de diversos bancos y sería mucha casualidad que todos los TPVs estuvieran estropeados a la vez en el mismo establecimiento.

Incluso hubo una ocasión en que compré algo por 7,50€ saqué el dinero que llevaba en mi bolsillo y sólo tenía 6,50€, así que saqué la tarjeta para pagar, entonces el tío del negocio me dijo que le diera los 6,50€ y en paz (me quedé pensando en las comisiones abusivas que deben cobrar los bancos).

En resumen, tal y como lo dice Juan_Cuesta, si tú sacas tú dinero del banco y te lo llevas en metálico, los bancos tienen mucho que perder (como mínimo el multiplicador bancario y las comisiones de pago con tarjeta), por lo tanto, no les hace ninguna gracias que saques el dinero de su sistema.

Sé que tanto los gobiernos como el sistema financiero harán lo posible para que sigas teniendo tu dinero con ellos y en el formato que ellos dicen (fiat), mas pronto que tarde mucha gente comenzará a buscar maneras que no les sangren los pocos beneficios que puedan tener, tal y como el buscar el pago en efectivo, si los gobiernos (por ordenes del sistema financiero) restringen los pagos en efectivo a niveles irrisorios (por ejemplo, más de 10€), estoy convencido que se buscará otro tipo de moneda aunque sea de manera ilegal (que sucedió con la ley seca? incluso los mismos que las impusieron las violaban) para poder realizar las transacciones cotidianas, evidentemente las de muy alto importe se harán de manera "legal".

Ahí creo que la plata tiene las papeletas para cubrir ese "vacío" de moneda, siempre y cuando los que mandan no espabilen y levanten las restricciones para que se siga utilizando su "dinero", que a final de cuentas su utilización es un acto de fé.

Pasando a otro tema, ayer paseaba a mi hijo pequeño en su cochecito y encontré a un señor mayor hurgando en la basura, como ví que cogía un trozo de madera de un cajón, me hizo un poco de gracia porque es verdad que mucha gente tira de todo e incluso cosas que están tan bien, que la puta vergüenza me gana para no cogerla. En fin, pensé que quería hacer un apaño y me pareció de puta madre que aprovechara algo que alguien no quiere y se ahorrara unas perrillas.

Pero al ir avanzando, me lo encontré en otros dos sitios más (nuevamente hurgando en la basura), ahí me cambió el humor, quise decirle algo o intentar ayudarle, pero era muy "escurridizo" y en cuanto notaba que alguien se acercaba, enseguida se iba rápidamente.

Pero lo peor es que me lo volví a encontrar esta vez entrando a su bloque, resulta que vive al lado del bloque de donde yo vivo, me quedé perplejo, el bloque de al lado mío es de los que salieron mucho más caros porque eran de esos de "halto estandin'" y el arquitecto es de renombre (pero sólo en el pueblo y alrededores), hostia, le llevo dandole vuelta al tema desde ayer, la de gente que está realmente mal y no lo sabemos. Quien diga que no nota la crisis a su alrededor, le pediría que mirase con más atención.

También reflexioné y pensé en que sucederá cuando no se puedan pagar las pensiones, la de gente mayor que malvive con la poca pensión que tiene (por supuesto que los hay que tienen una pensión máxima, pero seguro se lo han ganado porque lo han cotizado) y que incluso ayuda a sus hijos y nietos con lo que puede, cuando suceda si que será muy jodido.

Lo malo es que si me encuentro otra vez al señor, no sé cómo voy a reaccionar, en un principio tenía la intención de intentar ayudarle un poco, pero tal y como se dió la situación, creo que me cortaré.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo unos interesantes artículos...

- El Blog de Pedro Pitarch: "EL MORENO SE LA TIRA"

- Los terribles pronÃ³sticos de los mÃ¡s ricos sobre el futuro de la economÃ­a - RT

- La fortaleza del dólar pasa factura a las materias primas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Mar 2015)

Lo último de Antonio Turiel:

Declive energético y cambio del modelo cultural 

Cada vez hay más personas que creen que lo único que nos salvará es el sentido común.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: ¿Cómo va eso, amigo? Ya, "tirando del carro"... ¿No? Bueno, más o menos como todos. Sobre ese vecino que comentabas, pues en mí trabajo hemos visto ejemplos parecidos, pero a lo "bestia". Yo he hablado con clientes de nuestra empresa que no tienen reparo en contarte que han perdido 9, 20 millones de Euros... como si fuera lo más natural del mundo. Está claro que se les nota que la perdida patrimonial ha sido importante, ya que de ser clientes muy solventes han pasado a ser gente a la que se ha tenido que llevar a los tribunales para "intentar" cobrar las deudas contraídas con nosotros.

¡Ah! Refinanciado: "El sentido común no es nada común." Voltaire

Y sobre el "dinero electrónico" os dejo una selección de artículos sobre el particular...

- Dinero electrÃ³nico | Periodismo Alternativo

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (9 Mar 2015)

A raíz del último post de Parri en el jilo platero, muy triste actualmente por cierto, me ha llamado mucho la atención la infografía donde informa que actualmente para obtener 1 gr de platita hacen falta 12 toneladas y media de tierra... :8: 
Infomándome un poco más sobre la cantidad de plata total que queda en el mundo sin extraer, me ha llevado a este informe de Francisco Llinares el año pasado:



> Según el U.S. Geological Survey, en el mundo se habrá agotado la plata dentro de 20 años. En la foto de abajo están las reservas mundiales del metal más brillante del planeta, aunque los que sólo miran su precio pueden llegar a pensar que es el metal más opaco. Pero, según el gráfico, puede que vaya cogiendo brillo en los próximos años.
> Si miramos la tabla con detalle, podemos ver que los tres mayores productores (China, México y el resto de países que se cuentan juntos) se quedarán con las reservas a cero en los próximos 8 -10 años. Aunque queden reservas para satisfacer la demanda durante 10 años más, la producción bajará a la mitad de la actual antes de los próximos 10 años, creando un monumental estrangulamiento de la oferta que debería catapultar el precio de la plata a la estratosfera, pues, la demanda, lejos de bajar va a subir exponencialmente en los próximos años.
> 
> http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/silver/mcs-2015-silve.pdf _este es el link actualizado a 2014_
> ...



Esto es posible? y dentro de 10/15 años nos daremos cuenta que hemos hecho la inversión del siglo al acabarse las existencias plateras, o pensáis que realmente van adaptando las cifras según sus necesidades, teniendo en cuenta que Rusia no da datos... y van corriendo la cifra de los 20, año a año ienso:

esperando sus doctos comentarios. 
abrazos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2015)

Hola, Xpiro: Gracias por los aportes, aunque ambos son conocidos en este hilo... Bien, aquí es conocida mi apuesta por la Plata, porque considero que podría darse un Peak en la misma... Ahora bien, las especulaciones en el tiempo, en lo que respecta a la extracción minera, son eso: "especulaciones"...

Pienso que si bien es POSIBLE que ningún material llegue a ser lo suficientemente ESCASO como para desaparecer por completo, también creo que deberíamos preocuparnos por el hecho de que puedan quedar FUERA de nuestro ALCANCE... 

Eso que comento sería lo más factible y haya o no Peak, no deja de ser lo mismo... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Mar 2015)

*re: desaparición deldinero físico*

Vaya por delante que no estoy convencido del todo sobre lo que voy a decir pero bueno, es una intuición muy fuerte.

La desaparción del dinero físico no tiene que ver, al largo plazo, con la obtención de comisiones en las transacciones electrónicas. Eso es el chocolate del loro por mucho chocolate que coma el loro.

La desaparición del dinero físico implica la desaparición de uno de los espacios de libertad individual. A saber, yo compro en el Bricorama de turno una manguera de regar, la pago a toca teja (pago el IVA y el sursum corda) pero Big Brother no sabe que yo he comprado una manguera de regar.

¿Por qué le interesaría saber a Big Brother que yo he comprado una manguera de regar?

Bueno, así, a bote pronto para nada.

Pero ¿y si Big Brother supiera todo lo que yo compro? ¿podría Big Brother montarme un embolao aun a sabiendas que no es cierto?

Por supuesto.

Ya lo hace.

Llevo unos cuantos años reflexionando con amigos sobre el tema de la seguridad. La mayoría (por no decir casi todos) me hacen el comentario: "a mí lo de poner cámaras a diestro y siniestro no me importa nada si eso va a asegurar mi seguridad, no tengo nada que esconder". En otras palabras: no me importa perder mi intimidad si a cambio me aseguran mi seguridad.

Mi respuesta es: la cuestión no es si tú no tienes nada que esconder, la cuestión es que alguien que no sabes ni si es alguien (a lo mejor es una máquina), sepa con pelos y señales qué haces tú, cuando lo haces y si me apuras por qué lo haces.

Bien. Supongamos que este ciudadano lambda, de buena fe, que nunca ha dejado de pagar sus impuestos, un día se indigna ante una injusticia y lo dice, lo redice e insiste.

Big Brother que tiene todos los datos sobre el ciudadano, manipula los mismos y a la mañana siguiente crucifican al susodicho sin más contemplaciones.

Ya ocurre.

Vuelvo al principio:

La desaparación del dinero físico no tiene que ver al largo plazo con las comisiones bancarias, sino con el control del ciudadano (ser humano).

Soy de los que pienso que el poder real tampoco está en los Bancos. Estos, al igual que los partidos políticos, no son más que peones en un tablero de ajedrez.

Para terminar (y he tratado de buscar la fuente, no la he encontrado, pero daré con ella), pensaba que lo de la desaparición del dinero físico se encontraría con el escollo de, por ejemplo, los países del África negra (por cuestiones de infraestructura informática). Cuál fue mi sorpresa cuando leí que el número de personas, en esos paises, con teléfono móvil que les permitía hacer pagos online había crecido exponencialmente en los últimos 5 años.

Como dicen los franceses "le tour est joué". Traducido a román paladino: "Nos la han metido".


----------



## timi (10 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_XzpPNzuPU


la segunda parte es sobre la manipulación del precio del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: A estas horas malas noticias para los MPs: Oro a 1158,30 y Plata a 15,662... para los que pensaban que yo era un "agorero". En fin, ya veremos adónde los llevan, pero pronto estarán en zona de compra "parcial", al menos para mis análisis -que son los que me valen...-, pero muy posiblemente se puedan ver más abajo como ya hemos comentado en otras ocasiones.

También el Euro está a punto de perder los 1,08... Ahora alrededor de los 1,089 y esta madrugada a llegado a caer hasta los 1,0785.

Dejo un artículo que merece la pena... Y tanto paketazo como yo hemos apuntado, en numerosas ocasiones, que la liquidez va a ser sumamente importante.

- Efecto embudo: cuidado dónde pone sus ahorros, la liquidez debe mandar - Los mercados en directo

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Mar 2015)

Gracias a todos por los ultimos aportes.

Realmente interesante. Creo que si viene el dinero electronico, al final, siempre existira un Mercado B alternative, la gente buscara esas posibilidades. Pero, sin duda alguna, seria bueno empezar a trabajar en escenarios hipoteticos en relacion a como podriamos usar oro / plata en dichos casos, que dificultades Habra, etc..

Sobre el sentido comun, no solo es lo que Voltaire decia, sino que tambien evoluciona con el tiempo. Hace cuarenta anyos era de 'sentido comun' enviar a personas con algun problema mental a "instituciones especialidadas" (lease al infierno con otros locos)... hemos evolucionado y ahora existen otras vias y en el publico en general consideramos eso como ultima alternative, y no primera... pues eso, lo que hoy es de sentido comun, manayana qui lo sa...

Por Middle East se estan produciendo cancelaciones en proyectos de O&G y gente del sector de la construccion estan volviendo a sus paises por el incremento en el coste de vida... veremos como sigue...

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Mar 2015)

Seguira Grecia los pasos de Ecuador?

The euro, the drachma and Greece: Limited options in an impossible situation | rabble.ca


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Hombre, sí es una cuestión que uno tiene que plantearse el que se implementase el "dinero electrónico" y qué salida o "problemas" pudieran tener la "convertibilidad" de nuestros MPs. En cualquier caso, pienso que todavía hay "margen", pero claro que el tema se debe considerar y ponderar en su justa medida.

Respecto a lo que comenta frisch, NO, no lo veo así, aún... Me valdría en una sociedad orweliana, aunque ésta aún parece lejana y no veo su aplicación a nivel mundial, ya que para que fuera así, primero tendrían que suceder "otras" cosas que dejasen "paso libre"...

Entiendo que no es una cuestión ni bancaria ni de control "estricto" del individuo, sino que como los Estados están quebrados, pues es una forma de aplicar quitas, impuestos y demás latrocinio "legal" y de forma muy efectista. Pienso que los "tiros" van por ahí...

JohnGalt, NO veo la introducción del "dinero electrónico" en Grecia, pero me parece que este tema se está "enquistando" y eso me hace pensar que la UE y el Euro pueden haber iniciado la "cuenta atrás"... Eso o avanzan hacia unas auténticas REFORMAS en la UE y se orientan hacia una UNIÓN fiscal y política.

Os dejo un interesante artículo relacionado con esto...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Y si nadie tuviera la culpa?

Saludos.


----------



## trunx (10 Mar 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Vaya por delante que no estoy convencido del todo sobre lo que voy a decir pero bueno, es una intuición muy fuerte.
> 
> La desaparción del dinero físico no tiene que ver, al largo plazo, con la obtención de comisiones en las transacciones electrónicas. Eso es el chocolate del loro por mucho chocolate que coma el loro.
> 
> ...






frish :

La mejor forma de intuir hacia donde vamos, es ver la dirección que han llevado los acontecimientos los últimos años, pero para esto se necesita tener una cierta edad, para poder tener perspectiva, difícilmente una persona de veinte años con su móvil y sus 200 amigos del facebook puede hacer este ejercicio.

Si te pones a enumerar todos los cambios sociales y tecnológicos que han habido en los últimos años, practicamente todos se basan en más control por parte del estado y más regulaciones, leyes y normas que afectan a cualquier cosa que hagas en tu vida cotidiana, coartando tu libertad individual, es curioso que cuanto más te controlan, más libertad te dicen que tienes y en una sociedad más moderna y democrática dicen que vives.

El poder desde siempre ha querido tener el máximo control posible sobre la sociedad, y las nuevas tecnologías le han dado al poder el arma definitiva, y el dinero digital es el penúltimo paso hacia el control total.

Pensar que la evolución de los acontecimientos ha sido casual, y no van a seguir por el mismo camino es pecar de ingenuo, salvo "cisnes negros", el futuro se asemeja a una jaula para conejos, eso si, con toda la seguridad que da el vivir en una jaula.

Para todos los que quieren cambiar libertad por seguridad, una frase del profético George Orwell.

"Lo importante no es mantenerse vivo, sino mantenerse humano"


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2015)

Hace unos meses comenté en este foro lo que me sucedió al querer hace un pago a través de un banco en el que no tengo cuenta a una tercera persona por algo que compré en la red.

Eran poco más de 100€, y tuve que aportar copia del DNI, luego pregunté si eso no era para sumas de 1200€, y me contestó que si no tenía cuenta era necesario dejar copia del DNI, y si la tenía pues a partir de 1200€ fotocopia del DNI...en el Santander deben de tener un furgón con fotocopias mías de los últimos años.

Luego me explicó que en 2020 se pretende el uso exclusivo de pago electrónico, para evitar blanqueo de capitales...lo que viene a decir que cada € que se mueva dentro del sistema ha de tener nombre y apellidos, algo que ya estamos viendo a día de hoy.

Lo del Gran Hermano que comentáis, es una realidad in crescendo...cámaras, pagos electrónicos, IP registradas, llamadas de móviles con localización en tiempo real, implantación de GPS en coches, share televisivo por hogares, nuevos contadores de la luz con discriminador de aparatos/marcas conectados, chequeos médicos con todo nuestro pasado y probable futuro...

¿Hacia dónde vamos?...yo pienso que ese control solo interesa si genera cash...nos lo venden como un anti blanqueo, o para nuestra seguridad, pero la prueba la tenéis en las cookies de la red...se busca saber nuestros movimientos, gustos, prioridades, poder adquisitivo, secretos íntimos...vale que por el camino caen muchos que tratan de blanquear, y criminales, ladrones etc...pero en el fondo creo que todo se basa en estadística de marketing.

Sé lo que piensas, se lo que deseas, se lo que quieres, y yo te lo puedo ofrecer a cambio de tu esclavitud en forma de servidumbre.

Si te sales de este sistema sufrirás las consecuencias, ¿cómo?, pues fácil o terminas viviendo en una caja de cartón, o en la cárcel...pocas más alternativas hay.

Recordáis la película "el show de Truman" , pues bien, cada uno de nosotros por cada día que pasa, somos un poco más Truman.

¿Nos beneficiará a largo plazo?...no lo sé. Pero si me dieran a elegir entre vivir en una cárcel de caramelo, o en una cueva perdida siendo solo esclavo de mis necesidades...tendría que consultarlo con la almohada.

Por cierto, no he perdido ni un ápice de poder adquisitivo con todo el oro que llevo adquirido, es más, si lo vendiera ahora mismo, le ganaría algo, y eso que llevo 4 telediarios comprando. A mi simplemente con eso me vale, ya que no busco nada más que diversificar/proteger parte del pequeño patrimonio que un currante puede "arrebatarle" al sistema.

Un saludo, y lo que ya os he dicho, y he leído en algún artículo que habéis adjuntado para recalcarlo : "*LIQUIDEZ*"


----------



## meliflua (10 Mar 2015)

solo quería dejados este artículo que he leído en zerohedge, va sobre el dinero creado de la nada, ósea dinero fíat, y como la creación infinita de este dinero nos abocará a un colapso de la misma. os aconsejo la lectura.

Debt-Free Money: NOT a Solution | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Respecto a los últimos comentarios que he leído, pues hace tiempo que están intentando "cerrar el círculo", pero no creo que acaben consiguiéndolo, al menos en su "totalidad", pero porque creo que antes se precipitarán los "acontecimientos" que están por llegar...

Y parece ser que está llegando la corrección esperada en las Bolsas y veremos si se sostiene durante este mes. Puede resultar interesante... Y -¡Ojo!- a las caídas en las Bolsas rusa (-6,43%) y turca (-3,31%).

Antes de finalizar, aprovecho para dejar un par de enlaces interesantes...

- LA HISTORIA SECRETA DEL MONOPOLY | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- How The World Is Being Fooled About Chinese Gold Demand | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (10 Mar 2015)

Llevo varios días dando vueltas a muchas cosas.

Petroleo, stocks de petroleo, conflictos, oro bajando, china y su acaparamiento de todo tipo de materias primas, china y oro.... burbujas, deuda sin fin.. y todo esto me genera una imagen que no me quito de encima. GUERRA GUERRA GUERRA GUERRA, golpeandome una y otra vea en mi cabeza.

No será que todos los que lo tienen que saber lo saben, y el fin de todo esto es una guerra global? 

Fernando, no ves movimientos muy raros en todo? 

Bolsas, bonos, deuda soberanan, acumulacion de oro, ...... Que pasa?

Por qué se está permitiendo que China acumule tanto de todo, ?

Será la GUERRA el fin de todos estos movimientos y el inicio del reset? 

Quizas me como mucho la cabeza, pero todo me lleva a un unico resultado, y este no es otro que Guerra global.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Me temo que no vas desencaminado y ya puedes ubicar en cierto modo lo que decía acerca de los "acontecimientos" que están por llegar... Somos bastantes los que nos dedicamos a la Geopolítica y que estamos observando muchas cosas que se están "extremando". En el aspecto militar, llevan tiempo tanteándose y Rusia se está "pavoneando" fuera de sus fronteras: sus bombarderos estratégicos han sido detectados en las proximidades del Reino Unido, Irlanda, Canadá, EE.UU, etc.

Luego, tienes el fuerte aumento en el presupuesto militar para este año de China... Las compras masivas de armamento sofisticado en casi todo el planeta...

En fin, esperemos que los acontecimientos no se salgan de "madre" y todo siga como hasta ahora... y es que, meliflua, una Guerra Global no tendría unos ganadores claros, fuera de "limpiar" el planeta. A lo mejor se trata de eso...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2015 at 22:37 ----------

- China aumentará su presupuesto militar en 10% - Noticias BBC - 24horas

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Mar 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Petroleo, stocks de petroleo, conflictos, oro bajando, china y su acaparamiento de todo tipo de materias primas, china y oro.... burbujas, deuda sin fin.. y todo esto me genera una imagen que no me quito de encima.
> 
> Bolsas, bonos, deuda soberanan, acumulacion de oro, ...... Que pasa?
> 
> ...



Buenas noches Meliflua.

Te doy mi opinión.

En primer lugar, decirte que el concepto de globalización, por mucho que nos cueste entenderlo hasta sus últimas consecuencias, es algo que está en marcha y a velocidad de crucero.

En realidad, globalización siempre la hubo, lo que ocurre ahora es que gracias (o mediante) la posibilidad de comunicar instantáneamente, pues la globalización es como montarse en una montaña rusa y hala, a tope con las emociones.

Nosotros tendemos todavía a pensar en términos de países, Estados. Por ejemplo, se cree que la segunda guerra mundial fue la liberación de Europa (Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, etc. etc. de las garras del nacismo alemán) pero, de hecho, no era una lucha entre Estados era una lucha económica que utilizó a los Estados para conseguir sus objetivos: en primer lugar, la hegemonía económica, en segundo la sumisión del individuo. El asunto se zanjó en el muro de Berlín. Por un lado el mundo "libre" y por otro el no "libre". Y con esa cantinela nos comieron el tarro durante decenas de años. Lo gracioso es que en la firma del reparto estaba tanto el representante ruso como el americano.

Es decir que si te refieres a Guerra Global como guerra entre Estados, mi opinión es que te olvides. No habrá tal guerra global porque tras (antes de) los Estados están los intereses de una clase que detenta los medios de producción y su comercialización. Esta clase no es ni China, ni estadounidense, ni rusa, ni alemana ni israelí, etc. y, sin embargo, son chinos, estadounidenses, rusos, alemanes e israelíes, etc.

Si por Guerra Global entiendes que hay un rifirrafe, bueno pues sí, pero es como cuando Don Vito Corleone le dice al de turno. "No es nada personal, son los negocios".

No habrá tal guerra global, ni en un sentido ni en el otro.

Para terminar (y relativizar), ten en cuenta que, por ejemplo, las posiciones de la banca occidental en la banca china son importantes. Entre hermanos de sangre (pelas) no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿no? Como en el chiste del paciente que va a ver a su dentista y antes de tumbarse en el sillón, le coge por sus partes y le dice: "No nos vamos a hacer daño ¿no?"


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Llevo varios días dando vueltas a muchas cosas.
> 
> Petroleo, stocks de petroleo, conflictos, oro bajando, china y su acaparamiento de todo tipo de materias primas, china y oro.... burbujas, deuda sin fin.. y todo esto me genera una imagen que no me quito de encima. GUERRA GUERRA GUERRA GUERRA, golpeandome una y otra vea en mi cabeza.
> 
> ...



ienso:
Nuevo sistema de pagos internacional listo: China lanza su anÃ¡logo del SWIFT - RT


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Mar 2015)

buenos días. Esto es lo que piensa koos Jansen del tema China oro, y de por qué le dejan acumular. 
I’m open minded towards the possibility there is an agenda that is allowing China to buy as much gold for as little fiat as possible to make them accumulate whatever necessary before a monetary reset. I see no other explanation for the events unfolding in front of our eyes.

Can you imagine what would have happened to global gold sentiment if the WGC had disclosed 2013 Chinese demand at 2,100 tonnes and 2014 Chinese gold demand at 1,850 tonnes? Sentiment would have been influenced to say the least.

As I wrote in my first post on why SGE withdrawals equal Chines wholesale demand*September 18, 2013:

If you think about it, the redistribution of gold is the only logical thing to happen given the state the world economy is in. … gold has to go to China in order to equalize the chips.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, a estas horas los MPs "estabilizados": Oro a $1163,30 y la Plata a $15,715... Y ayer continúo la fuerte apreciación del USD contra la mayor parte de las divisas: Euro, Yen, Real Brasileño, Peso Méxicano -en máximos históricos-, etc.

Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y es curioso como éste analista se está centrando mucho en la Geopolítica...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Provocaciones: la idea de un “EjÃ©rcito europeo” vs. Rusia

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2015)

Cuando habláis de guerra, yo pienso que como dice *frisch*, tal guerra o no sucederá, o ya está sucediendo desde hace décadas del modo más "benevolente" con las masas, convirtiéndolos en autómatas atados a un sistema bien engrasado y vigilado.

quizá la humanidad ha cambiado palos y piedras, por balas para dominar a sus congéneres hasta el siglo XX, sin embargo pensad en como se puede dominar a un adicto a algo (drogas, alcohol, sexo...), pues eso mismo, han creado una sociedad adicta a la dependencia de la propia sociedad, y esa sociedad la formamos nosotros, pero ellos tienen en teoría los instrumentos para que no se rompa y aparente normalidad.

Es como si el tablero de ajedrez ya fuera propiedad de unos cuantos multi, multi, multi poderosos y evidentemente no hablo de poder político, si no económico...ya sean chinos, coreanos, americanos, europeos...entre ellos deciden cómo esclavizarnos y que medidas tomar si algo empieza a molestar, quién es peón, y quien alfil, y evidentemente quién es la reina.

¿Poner ese poder en peligro por una guerra total a la antigua usanza? ellos tienen demasiado que perder para permitirlo, pues el mundo ya es de su propiedad (medios de producción, banca, estados...)

Pequeñas escaramuzas para mantenernos entretenidos y acojonados...eso no faltará nunca.

El €/$ más sobrevendido que el gambón en nochebuena...veremos hasta dónde


----------



## oinoko (11 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: A estas horas malas noticias para los MPs: Oro a 1158,30 y Plata a 15,662... para los que pensaban que yo era un "agorero". En fin, ya veremos adónde los llevan, pero pronto estarán en zona de compra "parcial", al menos para mis análisis -que son los que me valen...-, pero muy posiblemente se puedan ver más abajo como ya hemos comentado en otras ocasiones.



Mi padre solía decír: "Nada es verdad ni es mentira, todo tiene el color del cristal con que se mira". 
Cierto es que oro y plata en USD están practicamente en los mínimos de Noviembre y por tanto en mínimos de 5 años. 
Pero dado que el EUR/USD ha bajado un 20% en los últimos 3 meses , oro y plata en Euros estan casi un 20% por encima de esos mismos mínimos de Noviembre.
Están funcionando perfectamente como reserva de valor frente a la devaluación de la "moneda local", ese es uno de sus cualidades y objetivos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Es como dices... pero en lo del "vaso". Imagino que a los americanos no les debe hacer ninguna gracia, pero SÍ me imagino que eso irá por "barrios"... En lo personal, pues no tengo los MPs con la intención de venderlos, por tanto paso bastante del "ruido" de la cotización, pero precisamente esa fuerte devaluación del Euro me ha quitado las ganas de entrar a estos precios y que eran buenos para mí, así que esperaré a ver si los MPs bajan más y se "frena" la caída de la "moneda única", sino a otras "cosas", que haberlas haylas...

# paketazo: Pues, el Euro estará "sobrevendido", pero la paridad con el USD está a unos "pasitos" y ya veremos si sólo se queda ahí...

Y os dejo un par de artículos... Uno muy bueno de Pepe Escobar y el otro más bien "exótico"...

- Rebelion.

- Mauricio quiere comprar más oro para sus reservas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A estas horas continúa la caída en los MPs: Oro a $1148,10 y la Plata a 15,325... Sobran comentarios, al menos por mi parte... Y voy a dejar unos enlaces:

A propósito de Fukushima...

- LOS MARINEROS DE EEUU AFECTADOS POR EL DESASTRE DE FUKUSHIMA, TRAICIONADOS POR SU PROPIO GOBIERNO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR el-desastre-de-fukushima-traicionados-por-su propio-gobierno/

Bueno, es bastante "evidente", para quienes quieran verlo desde la "prudencia"...

- US deploying 3,000 troops to the Baltics | News | DW.DE | 09.03.2015

Y una buena entrevista y donde el analista -no es un "cualquiera"...- no se muestra muy favorable hacia el Oro.

- When Junior Markets Turn Most Negative in 35 Years, Guess Where Financier Carlo Civelli Puts His Money? [CNX, CLLXF, TGC, TNVMF] - The Gold Report

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Mar 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=13702370

Hola buenas tardes. Por si no conocíais las predicciones fe grecox. Son, además fe inquietantes, curiosas. Me gustaría leer opiniones a cerca de lo que postea el amigo suculum en ese post. Kissinger... chochea? Es para echarse a temblar. 
Por otra parte, alguien sabe decirme por qué el dax ha subido un 2'65% hoy?


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/52/nwo-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte-602408-post13702370/
> 
> Hola buenas tardes. Por si no conocíais las predicciones fe grecox. Son, además fe inquietantes, curiosas. Me gustaría leer opiniones a cerca de lo que postea el amigo suculum en ese post. Kissinger... chochea? Es para echarse a temblar.
> Por otra parte, alguien sabe decirme por qué el dax ha subido un 2'65% hoy?



Se especula que la subida de las bolsas europeas es para celebrar la bajada del € Vs $. Se descuentan grandes volúmenes de exportación y la atracción de mucho turismo dada la bajada de la divisa europea.

Veremos a ver si es verdad, pero probable que este año se nos llene levante de yanquis es.

Un saludo

por cierto hoy en día las armas de destrucción masiva se llaman divisas, commodities, bolsa, biotecnología...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Conozco esa "línea" que comentas, pero me quedo a "medio camino", es decir puedo compartir aquello que es verificable, pero lo que raya la "paranoia" va a ser que NO, a no ser que se me den fuentes solventes y que se puedan contrastar. No digo que no pueda ser, pero ya te digo que esa "línea" ya la conozco y es bastante vieja y popular en los EE.UU. y en los medios "conspirativos".

En cualquier caso, puedes llegar a lo "mismo" de otra forma... Te lees el auténtico Informe Kissinger donde ya se trazaron las "líneas maestras" y eso es verificable y viejo de cojones... Os anexo el enlace.

- Informe Kissinger completo

Respecto al Dax, pues en línea con lo que han hecho el CAC, Eurostoxx... Bueno, más que la subida de hoy -irracional, eso sí...-, la pregunta es: ¿Por qué el Dax vale 11.805 puntos? El día que las Bolsas se giren van a "estrangular" los "huevos" de muchos "canta mañanas"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2015 at 18:46 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, bueno... las armas de destrucción masiva son las que son y, sin llegar a ellas, puedes preguntar qué piensan al respecto por Siria, Irak, Libia, Ucrania... No tienen nada que ver con las que me citas y relacionadas con el mundo económico-financiero. ¡Ojo! que no te niego la mayor y que pueden ser tan destructivas como las otras, pero de otra manera... pero al pan, pan...

- Armas de destrucciÃ³n masiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Mar 2015)

Una observación,

sabéis cual creo que será el detonante? No he llegado a la conclusión por mí mismo, la he leído a un analista que cuelgo habitualmente por aquí... y él la ha extraído de Mohammed El-Erian, de PIMCO:

“Historically, when you have very sharp moves in the currency [markets], something breaks, volatility in currency markets slowly gets translated to equity markets.

Why? Because most equity investors *don’t hedge their currency risk*”. “You can have this transmission mechanism,” … *“and if volatility comes back, then it is going to question the ability of central banks to suppress it.”*

Ahí está la clave, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo algo interesante...

Sobre el CHF y el BNS...

- El Banco Nacional Suizo no se rinde | Investing.com

Y un extraordinario artículo de Moisés Romero...

- Limpio casas, cuido ancianos... Las farolas, empapeladas | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2015 at 21:08 ----------

Otro artículo que "profundiza" sobre el CHF/BNS...

- The Swiss Surprise | Silver Phoenix

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Mar 2015)

GuÃ­a de economÃ­a - Libro escrito en abierto

Muy interesante este blog.
Saludos. :fiufiu:


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo algo interesante...
> 
> Sobre el CHF y el BNS...
> 
> ...




Magistral el ultimo parrafo del articulo de las farolas...

“_*La España del farol (tirarse un farol); la España de la Pirámide de la especulación inmobiliaria, está escrita en las farolas. Madrid está lleno de peticiones de empleo, de cualquier tipo, pero pegadas en las farolas. Como hace treinta y cinco años ¿Es posible una regresión de tal calibre*_?"

Y yo respondo...Si es posible...

Estos 35 años el país avanzo en carreteras, sanidad, infraestructuras...PAGADAS CON DINERO DE LA UE, procedente de la "malvada y odiada" Alemania. 

Avanzo en poseer tecnologia (Smarts TV, moviles 4G y su puta madre, etc) hecha fuera. Pero no diseñamos nada.

En resumen...el pais avanzo en todo aquello que se hizo o se financio desde fuera.

¿Que se hizo dentro o que se financio desde dentro?...NADA. 

Miento,,,nada no...lo de siempre...Todos perdiendo el culo para trabajar de funcionario moviendo papeles de un lado a otro, sin producir nada tangible, sin investigar absolutamente nada, sin inventar nada... Y con el dinero "ganado", todos corriendo a meterlo en una zipoteca para tener "un piso en propiedad". Porque si no te hipotecabas o eras comunista o hippie (como me llegaron a decir).

Esa es toda nuestra aportación en 35 años a la Humanidad...Vaguear, trabajar lo menos posible, cobrar lo que se pueda en B, hacer todo ello cerquita de casa de papi y mami, y comprarse una casa como "Dios manda".

Somo horteras hasta decir basta, pero nos creemos modernos porque en la TV salen hombres desnudos y tias muy zorronas (hace unos años salian ellas desnudas hasta en los anuncios, pero hasta eso lo perdimos porque tambien somos horteras en el feminismo, y tenemos el peor feminazismo del mundo, mas aun que el de USA).

Si os fijais bien en la coronilla de vuestros vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, etc, podeis ver todavia el rabito de la BOINA saliendo...

Como se dice en Asturias, "se nos ve el verdin"...

Somos "Pacos Martinez Sorias" con Ipads, pero tan malos y pervertidos, que encima no tenemos la pureza de valores de tan ilustre personaje, y vamos de listos por la vida.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2015)

"Generalizar siempre es equivocarse." Hermann Keyserling. Por cierto, alemán y aconsejo su lectura...


----------



## sierramadre (11 Mar 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Magistral el ultimo parrafo del articulo de las farolas...
> 
> “_*La España del farol (tirarse un farol); la España de la Pirámide de la especulación inmobiliaria, está escrita en las farolas. Madrid está lleno de peticiones de empleo, de cualquier tipo, pero pegadas en las farolas. Como hace treinta y cinco años ¿Es posible una regresión de tal calibre*_?"
> 
> ...




Grande, enorme, gigante...especialmente el ultimo parrafo.

Esto que cuenta es trasladable a los ambientes donde pululan los pseudoeconomistas donde detras de mucho termino guay, anglicismos varios y copia-pegas varios no se esconde la mitad de sabiduria economica de la que tenia mi bisabuelo que sin saber leer practicamente acabo montando empresas y exportando a medio mundo desde un pueblo de la España profunda.

Pero ahora con citar al dpiezgulg ekonomikung ya semos ma lihstos ke naide.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Vamos a poner algo interesante...

- Vozpópuli - Una visión diferente sobre el ciclo de España

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Mar 2015)

Â¿QuÃ© traman los BRICS y Alemania? - Iniciativa Debate

BERLIN-MOSCÚ-PEKÍN


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Generalizar siempre es equivocarse." Hermann Keyserling. Por cierto, alemán y aconsejo su lectura...



Toda la ciencia, filosofia, etc ... Todo lo que conocemos y hemos construido y descubierto se ha basado, basa y se basara en hacer generalizaciones en base a observaciones, estableciendo hipotesis, teorias y finalmente leyes si esas teorias se confirman.

Solo los "progres" han intentando tirar abajo esa forma de pensar y evolucionar, intentando hacernos callar y expresar nuestras ideas, en nombre de la excepcion que siempre existe, y al final acabamos todos tontos, diciendo "alumnos y alumnas, las y los estudiantes, listas y listos,..." Y memeces similares.

La mayoria de los españoles estan zipotecados muy por encima de sus posibilidades y no han abierto un libro en su vida. (Ni de ciencia ficcion) .

Eso no es una generalizacion , es una realidad. Y si me equivoco diciendo o pensando eso, o no estamos hablando del mismo pais o simplemente no merece vivir en el, ni esperar su recuperación.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: NO, disculpe, pero Vd. está generalizando y esa es mí opinión, de la misma manera que Vd. ha expresado la suya y que evidentemente respeto, pero que NO comparto en absoluto.

Mire, yo soy uno de los muchos españoles que se hipotecaron en su momento y que ya tienen pagada su vivienda. Evidentemente, con el paso de los años... Y entiendo que esa ha sido una de las mejores inversiones de mí vida. Luego, mi labor profesional ha sido en la economía productiva y mire NO he tenido la opción de poder cobrar en "B", aparte de pagar bastantes impuestos y que he dado por buenos mientras el país más o menos "tiraba".

Que pueda haber una parte, poca o mucha, de "realidad" en lo que comenta no se lo niego, pero de la misma manera le digo que conozco muy bien España y vamos entiendo que yo vivo donde me da la gana... ¿Recuperación del país? Difícil va a ser, pero si decimos que esto es una mierda y no tiene solución, pues me parece que ese no parece el camino más adecuado...

En cualquier caso, Vd. ha expresado su opinión al igual que yo la mía. En otras ocasiones hemos podido "coincidir" y ahora no, pues tampoco pasa nada, ya que si todos tuviéramos la misma opinión el hilo no tendría ningún sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace escasos momentos los MPs estaban subiendo bastante: Oro a $1164,80 y la Plata a 15,470. Curiosamente, a sido a partir de las 06:40 aproximadamente, ya que a esa hora los precios eran de $1153,30/$15,662...

Ayer comentaba las dificultades que estaba teniendo el Peso Mexicano en los mercados de divisas y hoy me "desayuno" con esto...

- El Banco de MÃ©xico subasta sus reservas internacionales para 'salvar' al peso - RT

Y dejo también este otro artículo...

- Mucha finanza y poco crecimiento. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

¡Ah! y seguiré borrando las etiquetas con sumo placer...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2015)

El gran problema de las "farolas" desde mi humilde y seguro errónea visión del "juego", no es más que una realidad esperemos que pasajera (en mayor o menor medida), de la que podemos buscar los culpables que queramos, incorporación a la UE, crédito fácil, descontrol en las licencias de construcción, políticas que no valoran más que el instante y no el crecimiento sostenible a largo plazo, falta de I+D en los sectores público y privado, política de inmigración poco regulada, sector de la enseñanza pública obsoleto o poco adaptado a las épocas...y así cada uno de nosotros podría justificar cada farola empapelada en Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, o casi cualquier capital poblada de España...

Pero no estamos aquí para criticar, eso lo hacen en Tele 5, y los cortos de mollera, nosotros estamos aquí para valorar y buscar soluciones o alternativas para nosotros y nuestros hijos.

¿Qué toca a ahora, o que está en nuestra mano?, valorar a la hora de votar...yo soy bastante apolítico, pues creo en la democracia, pero no en el sistema electoral, ni en las herramientas administrativas derivadas del estado para "proteger y ayudar" al ciudadano.
Sin embargo ¿Qué hacemos mientras esto no cambia?

Endeudarnos más?

Dejar el €?

Vaciar la hucha de las pensiones y tirar ese dinero a la basura tapando agujeros?

Estamos en una situación macroeconómica limite, y el que no lo vea está ciego.

Ya nadie abre una pequeña empresa pensando en el largo plazo, solo se anima para algún nicho de mercado, y mientras no está cubierto, luego cierra y desaparece.

La gran empresa no nos sirve de mucho, genera empleo, pero cada día más precario y con demasiado poder a la hora de decidir el destino de sus trabajadores.

El mercado laboral y el estado parece que potencian más la emigración, que la inversión en promocionar el trabajo autónomo con carencias impositivas o promociones por contrato.

Simplemente con no cobrar la SS de un asalariado a una PYME durante su primer año de vida, se quitaría a gente del paro y se recaudaría por vías indirectas (IVA, Gasolina, alquileres...)

El consumo ya os vaticino que con un IVA al 21% y la hora laboral en mínimos, no crecerá, y eso supondrá más paro, y menos ingresos para el Estado por todas las vías.

Las QE son prolongar la agonía, pero eso en política es una "gran solución", pues jamás se ha mirado más lejos que una legislatura...incluso en un simple ayuntamiento, 

la masa se contenta con tener un IPhone y la TV llena de basura que le engañe y entretenga como a monos mirando una pecera...*reitero lo de la enseñanza...sin ella cada vez tendremos más monos mirando peceras...*
El problema de los ciclos, es que cuando se revierten hacia el lado negativo, suelen durar más que lo que duró el lado positivo, y las consecuencias negativas superan con creces a las positivas, ya que el hombre masa, no es previsor, a diferencia del hombre individual que lo suele ser mucho más.

Criticar es fácil, pero nosotros somos diferentes, y buscaremos y encontraremos soluciones...para ejemplo el oro, que de momento funciona como pretendimos.

Un saludo, y buen día en la medida de lo posible a todos.


----------



## SOY (12 Mar 2015)

Estamos llegando a una encrucijada.



> *Economistas: El mundo está al borde de una crisis monetaria sin precedentes*
> 
> El fortalecimiento del dólar estadounidense, la "muerte" del euro y 74 trillones de dólares en derivados sobre divisas, todo eso puede provocar la mayor crisis monetaria, advierten expertos.
> 
> ...



.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es como dices... Las causas, razones, culpas", etc. de las "farolas" son tan amplias e incluso subjetivas que, si nos "radicalizamos", nos llevarían a un debate bastante absurdo. Este es un tema más para debatirlo en persona y donde es más fácil "entenderse", sin que por ello cada cual deje de opinar como más le plazca, pero tiene la ventaja de que las salidas de "tono" son más complicadas...

En fin, la función principal del hilo es aportar información y el que guste de ella que se pase por aquí e incluso podemos comentarla, pero la polémica porque sí, no tiene el menor interés para mí... Afortunadamente, en mi vida tengo muchas más cosas a las
que dedicar el tiempo.

Bueno, los MPs son nuestro "refugio" y hemos llegado a ellos con esta "percepción" y eso tendrá sus "motivos"... ¿No?

y os dejo un artículo "metalero"...

- Ventajas e inconvenientes de invertir en el precio o las mineras de oro

Además, este otro artículo y parece que las "cosas" van "acelerándose"...

- El 'Altyn', Â¿un 'euro' para Eurasia?: La UniÃ³n EconÃ³mica EuroasiÃ¡tica prepara su moneda - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: Excelente aporte y es que la Historia de las políticas monetarias es algo que suelo estudiar... siempre nos permite tener una mejor "perspectiva" de los posibles acontecimientos venideros y ya sabes aquello de que la Historia es "repetitiva"...

No sé si está enlazado lo que comentas respecto al Oro de Venezuela y dejaré un enlace al respecto. Sin embargo, te recuerdo que no hace tantos meses que Ecuador tomó una medida similar...

Por cierto, lo que se comenta en el artículo no es nada "extraño" y tampoco lo podemos circunscribir a Venezuela, ya que en Latinoamérica esto ha sido más habitual de lo que la gente piensa. A modo informativo, te diré que la tasa media de inflación anual durante el período 1978-1987 fue del 166% para Brasil, del 299% para Argentina y hasta del 602% para Bolivia...

Eso no quita para que la situación en Venezuela sea sumamente preocupante... Y es que las "farolas" existen en todo el mundo.

- Venezuela negocia SWAP de oro por 1.500 millones de dólares

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* ves como el tipo de cambio es un arma de destrucción masiva moderna. 

No sabía lo de que Venezuela tuviera paridad con el $ en la época de la gran depresión.

Ahora aplica aranceles a la exportación/importación, corralitos, embargos económicos, opas hostiles sobre las empresas de referencia de países determinados, derrocamientos ilegales a base de $ y publicidad gratuita, el control de los medios de información de masas...y tendremos que la bomba de hidrógeno, o la de neutrones no son más que el "toque de gracia" para una infinita agonía de un pueblo/s

Venezuela, Cuba, Corea del Norte, media África, la China profunda, la Rusia oriental...todavía en el siglo que estamos podemos regresar a la edad media sin disparar un solo tiro.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Mar 2015)

Clive Maund

A vueltas con la fortaleza del dólar. Que es la clave. Interesante artículo.

Cito:

The continuing unwind of the global carry trade is what is driving the dollar higher and higher, and the higher it goes, the more it encourages money to abandon developing markets and return home to the dollar, a classic vicious circle. Where is the dollar index going to end up as a result of this? – an educated guess is the 120 area. For starters have a look at the long-term dollar index chart below which shows a projected target…


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pero, es que estas "armas masivas" en el mundo económico-financiero NO son "modernas" y es que te las encuentras a lo largo de la Historia... Mira, he dedicado muchos años al estudio de las Hiperinflaciones y también situaciones semejantes a las que tú comentas, pero no es menos cierto que muchas de ellas han llevado a conflictos bélicos. En cualquier caso, el panorama en Latinoamérica se presenta muy sombrío...

# Ladrillófilo: Gracias por el aporte, pero ya tenía seleccionado un artículo sobre este tema y lo enlazo a continuación, más que nada porque viene en Español y sirve para "complementar" el tuyo...

- El índice dólar rompe su tendencia bajista de 30 años | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Fijate cómo de "bien" van las cosas por los EE.UU.

- Food Stamp Beneficiaries Exceed 46,000,000 for 40 Straight Months | CNS News

Y dejos también esto otro...

- Calma en el horizonte del oro y la plata | Investing.com

- Islandia anula la aplicaciÃ³n para entrar en la UniÃ³n Europea - RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Mar 2015)

*tratando de aclarar que es gerundio*

Bueno, me he leído los diez doce últimos mensajes y noto que hay un cierto nerviosismo.

Estoy de acuerdo con Astur-Burbuja en que éste es un país de Pacos Martínez Soria.

Sin embargo, discrepo radicalmente en cuanto a la responsabilidad del resultado (Paco Martínez Soria, ésta vez con Ipad).

Antes de nada decir que siendo perfectamente conocedor de la sociedad francesa, por haber vivido allí muchos años, no se cuente la buena gente milongas, la Francia profunda nada tiene que envidiar a la España profunda, por mucha revolución, mucha Pirámide del Louvre y mucha gomina (sí, gomina de la del Barrio de Salamanca de Madrid). Es más, en Francia probablemente hay mas usuarios de gomina que en España, sólo que se esconden bajo coberturas mucho más "vanguardistas". De hecho el término "gauche caviar" (¿izquierda?, la del caviar, que diríamos en castizo) fue acuñado hace unos 20 años (de calendario) en la République de Voltaire.

Al grano.

Sí, "Je suis Paco Martínez Soria con Ipad".

Pero, y esta es la pregunta que me hago cuando asisto a este tipo de conversaciones.

¿Quién decidió que nosotros (los españoles) seríamos los Paco Martínez Soria de la Historia europea?

Tuvimos los fondos estructurales, cierto, pero ¿cuándo los que "otorgaban" los fondos estructurales hicieron una evaluación a tiempo para llegar a la conclusión de que se utilizaban mal?

¿No es cierto que con el ingreso de España en la UE se mataban dos pájaros de un tiro? A saber, una España que desarrollaba la burbuja inmobiliaria en beneficio no sólo de Martín Fadesa (ya se lo han cepillado) sino de los principales bancos alemanes y franceses.

Somos Paco Martínez Soria con Ipad porque es el rol que nos otorgaron los jerifaltes de Bruselas para, también, beneficio propio, y mucho. Y por doble partida, porque, ahora, (es sólo un ejemplo) la tercera edad que cuesta un congo en Alemania, Dinamarca, Holanda, Suecia y, en poco tiempo, masivamente en Francia (con la agravante de que estos están en el lado opuesto geográfico de la valla de Melilla - pero que viene a ser a efectos económicos, lo mismo-), nos esquilmarán gran parte de nuestra burbúja inmobialiaria a precios de super saldo, con infraestructuras sanitarias (me refiero a la capacitación de nuestros médicos) de alta calidad a precios de ganga.

Es sólo un ejemplo.

Nos metieron en la UE los de Bruselas (por denominar de alguna manera al monstruo) por interés propio.

De hecho, todo esto de los rescates se lleva a cabo con dinero que no existe pero, al mismo tiempo, se compran las infraestructuras existentes, a precios de ganga, consiguiendo hacer pagar los intereses de la deuda al Paco Martínez Soria, Jacques Dupont... de turno (tú y yo).

Vamos que de aquellos barros estos lodalazales.

Retomo aquí el comentario de paketazo.

No estamos aquí para escribir panegíricos (disculpad si el mío pudiera ser uno), sino para encontrar soluciones para nosotros y para nuestros hijos.

Complicao, muy complicao.

Y ahí, muy a pesar de lo que piensa mi querido contertulio Fernando, creo que es demasiado tarde. Nos la han metido doblada. Primero nos doblaron y luego nos la metieron.

Efectivamente, somos una pandilla de Pacos Martínez Soria con Ipad.

Una pandilla de Jacques Dupont con Ipad.

Una pandilla de Hans Kurtzr con Ipad.

Ni qué decir de un John Smith con Ipad.

Y se añaden a la lista (partiéndose los dientes por pertenecer a la misma)

Xu Huang Mi
y
Anaprhunbar Aashish.

Pero es que todo esto estaba programado.

¿Cómo desprogramar este desaguisado?

Educación.

Educación sobre los valores esenciales e imprescindibles en la vida.

¿cuáles?

Por ejemplo:

No buscarás tu beneficio propio cuando sepas que ello supone la miseria de tu prójimo.

Con cumplir éste, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Excelente comentario el que nos haces, frisch, y aunque puedan no gustar algunas de las cosas que nos dices, pues muy probablemente tienes bastante razón...

Hoy parece que a los MPs les toca subir, aunque levemente, luego ya veremos qué deciden, pero siguen estando muy débiles, aunque eso sí "amortiguados" por la caída del Euro. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1159,20 y la Plata a $15,593...

Y dejo unos buenos enlaces...

- Rebelion. Los due

- Vozpópuli - ¡Malditos ricos! ¡Dejad de prestarnos vuestros ahorros!



- Mujica: "En AmÃ©rica Latina estamos podridos de que se meta EE.UU." - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Mar 2015)

Goldman Sachs recorta su previsión para el euro dólar a 3 meses a 1,02

La paridad ya es un hecho.
Ahora la pregunta es...
Los euros valdrán menos que los dólares?
Yo lo veo muy probable.
Que la QE en Europa funcione no es nada seguro. ienso:


----------



## maragold (13 Mar 2015)

Un placer leeros. Perdonad que no participe, afortunadamente en lo laboral no damos abasto.

Quería comentaros una anécdota que a mí me parece significativa respecto a la demanda de oro físico en nuestro país.
Ayer pujé por más de 50 monedas de oro en una conocida subasta. Todas las pujas en torno a spot + 5%.
Hablamos de alfonsinas, napoleones, eagles y demás moneda yanqui... y varios pandas.
*Sólo me he llevado una. Eso sí, por debajo de spot.*
(es una 10$ yanqui del siglo XIX)

Mogollón de adjudicaciones con sobrespot del 10%, del 20%, incluso más... en monedas que no deberían tener tanto premium... ienso:
(como ya he comentado, yo de numismática ni pajolera idea, igual es que están de moda entre los coleccionistas)


----------



## meliflua (13 Mar 2015)

Os voy a dejar un par de post y luego os hago un comentario sobre los mimos a ver si opinais lo mismo que yo.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...r-us-household-assets-rise-record-97-trillion

Bueno el otro artículo no lo encuentro, pero en el otro lo que nos muestra es que desde que se suprimió el patron oro en el año 1971, el incremento de riqueza de los ricos, del 1% de la población ha ido parabolico, suponiendo hoy que ese 1% gana mucho más que la suma de todo lo que ganan el resto de la población, esto no era así antes del 71, si que es verdad que los ricos ganaban mucho, pero la riqueza estaba mucho mas repartida.

A la conclusión que quiero llegar es que, a pesar de que se esté fabricando tanto dinero de la nada, en realidad, ese dinero no nos llega al 99 % de la población, se está quedando para servir a los megaricos y hacerlos mas megaricos todavía, es por esto que no se está creando inflación o hyperinflación, porque la clase media es mas pobre, ly los pobres son pobrísimos. 
El quid de la cuestión es que ese dinero no llegue a la clase media, es como en la película de TIMELINE, los ricos podían vivir millones de años, pero los pobres solo 25 y solo se les recargaba el relog para 24 horas de tal manera que eran escleavos del sistema por siempre., Esto es lo que hacen ahora los megaricos, ellos acumulan fortunas megamilllonarias que no dejan que llegue a la clase media, y endeudan a los paises a los cuales les cobran intereses de dinero creado de la nada.,

Y la inflación no llega por que no hay dinero disponible para los que lo gastamos, clase media y demasl

Os parece que tengo algo de razón en lo que digo? ellos van a dejar este sistema hasta qeu quieran, no se va a devaluar la moneda, porque son muy pocos los que tienen acceso a ella.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: Goldman Sachs va un poco más allá... Acabo de leer que ven los 0,80 para el 2017...

No sé, pero si nos fuéramos a esos niveles en el Euro, los niveles actuales en los MPs podrían ser bastante interesantes. En fin, habrá que esperar si el Euro rebota y entonces plantearse la cuestión.

# maragold: Pues, ya es bueno que tengas tanto trabajo y, amigo mío, te deseo que sigas así... lo que será muy buena señal, al menos para ti y los tuyos. Además, siendo una Pyme -las que están tirando del país...-, tiene mucho mérito.

Respecto a lo que comentas, SÍ que hay una fuerte demanda de monedas, tanto de Oro como de Plata, a nivel de particulares. Aunque también te diré que SÍ que hay coleccionistas de monedas de Oro y que lo hacen por años más que por el diseño. No es mi caso, ya que mis colecciones son "plateras" e históricas, pero acostumbro a comprar los Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc. de diferentes años.

# meliflua: Bueno, hemos comentado este tema en otras ocasiones, es decir que en un mismo "círculo", pongamos el barrio de una población, se pueden dar diferentes "realidades" económicas: gente a la que le va bien -muy poca...-, otra que más o menos va tirando -aplican lo de "virgencita que me quede como estoy"...- y luego la que lo está pasando muy mal -y que es MUCHA...-. Por tanto. el tema de la Inflación, Deflación e Hiperinflación se suelen dar en un mismo escenario, casi "puerta con puerta"...

Efectivamente, meliflua, las desigualdades se han agudizado cada vez más y estamos en los niveles más altos, pero es un fenómeno planetario y que incluso alcanza a España. Lo que ENOJA profundamente es que su máximo exponente se ha adquirido desde el estallido de la Crisis que estamos padeciendo.

De momento, los Bancos Centrales están haciendo lo que les da la gana, sin hacer el más mínimo caso a la ortodoxia económico-financiera, de manera que SÍ, la "patada adelante" va a seguir hasta que esto reviente, pero también te digo aquello de que NADA dura para SIEMPRE... No te engañes, meliflua, a lo largo de la Historia nos encontramos con situaciones "límite" que han acabado estallando y eso a pesar de que los "poderes" de entonces también parecían "inamovibles", por no decir "invencibles"...

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (13 Mar 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Goldman Sachs recorta su previsión para el euro dólar a 3 meses a 1,02
> 
> La paridad ya es un hecho.
> Ahora la pregunta es...
> ...



Estos de Goldman son unos cachondos, la semana que viene ya estamos ahí.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El "problema" es que Goldman Sachs tiene mucho "peso" y la paridad con el Euro parece ya cosa "hecha"... Realmente, me ha sorprendido mucho la velocidad con que la están llevando. El panorama en el mundo de las divisas es dantesco, pero es que si analizamos bien los datos macro estadounidenses, tampoco hay por donde coger la impresionante fortaleza del USD y al que parece que aún le queda bastante recorrido...

Los dos enlaces que dejo, indirectamente, tienen mucho que ver con lo comentado, pero desde otra "perspectiva"...

- Rusia desespera: baja los tipos de interés y se desvanecen sus divisas. Noticias de Inversión

- SILVER & GOLD: Shelter From The Storm : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (13 Mar 2015)

Fernando yo lo que veo en esta espectacular creación de dinero de la nada, con respecto a otros colapsos, es que en los otros colapsos, romana, alemana, zimbawe.... etc, es que el dinero si llegaba a todos, lo que pasaba es que la inflación era cabalgante, y daba igual cuanto imprimieras porque los bienes se multiplicaban de precio al mismo tiempo que llegaba la moneda nueva. Era por poner un ejemplo, como si ponemos en Europa la moneda legal fuera la arena de playa, todo el mundo tendría acceso a ella, por lo que rápidamente su valor se diluiria pues es muy facil de conseguir y su suministro es prácticamente ilimitado.

En esta post crisis del 2008 lo lque han hecho los HDLGP ha sido lo mismo pero en vez de arena de playa, billetes de distientas denominaciones, dolraes, euros, yenes, .....pero solo han dado acceso a esas ingenetes cantidades de dinero a unos pocos, y al resto de la poblaciíon nos han empobrecido, he incluso nuestros ingresos han disminuido, sueldos más bajos, alquires mas bajos, valor de los inmuebles más bajos.... etc, además si tu o yo vamos a por dinero al banco, prestado, nos cobhran una psta gansa, si es que nos lo dan, del 7% en adelante, mientras que ellos tienenn acceso a un dinero en interes casi al 0%, que luego prestan a los gobiernos y ese dinero es creado de la nada, y los intereses los pagamos la clase media con nuestros impuestos...

Que te voy a contar que no sepas, esto es para ellos la gallina de los huevos de oro, y ellos ya se encargan que este dinero no llegue a la masa, pues si llega es cuando se colapsa el sistema, pues al haber mucho dinero en circulación se repitiría lo de las anteriores caidas de los imperios, si el dinero es abundante implica que es comun y entonces los bienes reales suben con respecto a esos billetes a la misma velocidead en la que aumenta el numero de los mismos en manos de la masa hasta que son despreciados y la gente no los quiere contra bienes reales y su valor vuelve a 0

---------- Post added 13-mar-2015 at 19:53 ----------

Esta vez están controlando muy bien que el dinero no llegue a la masa, nos tienen bien acorralados con impuestos, sueldos bajos, inspecciones de haciendaa trote y moche....
y cuanto más trabajas mas pobre eres.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

Hola, Meliflua: Si te entiendo perfectamente e incluso lo voy a "explicar" de forma más sencilla...

Si se inyecta dinero al Sistema, pero de una forma más o menos EQUITATIVA entre todos los ciudadanos, el efecto de la Inflación neutraliza la inyección de ese dinero, de manera que el poder adquisitivo es el MISMO. Pero estoy hablando desde la "UTOPÍA"... ya que si existiera un reparto equitativo de la riqueza no existiría la "pobreza" en el sentido estricto de la palabra, tampoco pretendo ir más allá... ¿Qué está sucediendo en realidad? Que la inyección de dinero está circulando de forma "cerrada", por tanto NO existe el necesario reparto equitativo.

Resumiendo, y es de "básica" en Economía, si se aumenta el dinero en circulación, pero éste no llega a la gente, lo que se produce es lo que estamos viviendo: una mayor DESIGUALDAD y, por tanto, más POBREZA...

Luego, tenemos que el gran problema es que ese dinero no está respaldado por ningún activo, como pudo ser el Oro en su momento... En cualquier caso, parece algo totalmente "surrealista", ya que el dinero en circulación debería estar respaldado por "algo", aunque fuera por el conjunto de bienes y servicios que los trabajadores son capaces de producir... ¿No?

No, si todo lo que estamos viviendo en España tampoco es ajeno a lo que estoy observando que está sucediendo en otros países, y aquí hay que ir más allá de los Gobiernos, que no dejan de ser son simples "titeres" de los verdaderos centros de poder: Opacos e impermeables conglomerados privados, y ponles los nombres que quieras, ya que todos los conocemos, controlados desde la "sombra" por Consejos de Administración formados por personas que ni conocemos ni elegiremos NUNCA...

Sin embargo, meliflua, te insisto en que hay diferentes períodos históricos en los que podemos encontrar "paralelismos" con la situación actual y el final ha sido similar o ha "rimado"... Aquí, el "peligro" es que acaben con la "clase media" y entonces veremos cómo se sostiene el Sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

chúpate esa dijo:


> ¿y para cuando nos organizamos y damos un puñetazo sobre la mesa los que trabajamos y no esperamos favores ni chupar del estado?



BUENA PREGUNTA...:Aplauso::Aplauso: pero desde un foro parece una tarea casi "imposible"...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Mar 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Y para cuando nos organizamos y damos un puñetazo sobre la mesa los que trabajamos y no esperamos favores ni chupar del Estado?



La función principal del hilo es aportar información y el que guste de ella que se pase por aquí, pero no montar revoluciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: De momento, la función "principal" sigue siendo aportar información...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El affair Reino Unido-China y los celos de Obama

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Mar 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Y para cuando nos organizamos y damos un puñetazo sobre la mesa los que trabajamos y no esperamos favores ni chupar del Estado?



Pido excusas por hacer de Madre Teresa de Calcuta cada vez que escribo pero es que lo llevo en los genes 

Dar el puñetazo sería posible pero no estoy seguro que todos los que trabajamos y no esperamos favores, ni chupar del Estado fuésemos solidarios con los que habiendo trabajado, no han tenido la misma suerte que nosotros. Con lo cual, a la larga, tampoco solucionaríamos nada.

Existe un país en el que ese principio se ha aplicado a rajatabla. Era el país en el que un nieto de un don nadie podía llegar a ser Senador e incluso Presidente; o un tipo que manejaba, finalmente no sé sabe qué, en un garaje, llegase a ser el hombre más rico del mundo vendiendo ventanas (windows lo llaman en ese país).

Sin embargo, en ese país hay 50 millones de pobres (17% de la población). La mayoría mayores de 65 años. Luego, fracaso total en la protección de los que engendraron y se desgañitaron por hacer crecer a sus retoños.

Abogaría por dar el puñetazo sobre la mesa si supiera cuáles son mis compañeros de ruta. El puñetazo "per se" no arregla nada (en mi opinión).

¿Qué compañeros de ruta quisiera tener para dar el puñetazo sobre la mesa? Aquellos que trabajando y no esperando favores, ni chupando nada del Estado, fuesen solidarios con los que menos tienen (y no llegan), con los que los reveses de la vida (divorcio, enfermedad, personas dependientes a cargo no previstas en la agenda, viudez, impago de hipoteca por falta súbita de ingresos por deslocalización de los puestos de trabajo de su empresa de toda la vida...) han puesto al borde del abismo.

La cuestión (para mí) no es tanto mandar a tomar por saco al Estado sino reflexionar sobre qué tipo de Estado queremos que lo reemplace.

Por supuesto, mientras dure la diatriba (ancha es Castilla), soy de los que no meteré el sobrecito en la urna porque es papel perdido.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, pienso que dar el "puñetazo sobre la mesa" NO es para nada excluyente en un Estado basado en el sistema de reparto, pero JUSTO, aunque aquí ya entraríamos en la ideología de cada cual...

Es evidente que este hilo aboga por formas sutiles de "resistencia" contra el Sistema actual imperante, donde somos gobernados desde el "choriceo" más impresentable, y ahí hay que ver a los MPs, Bancolchón, divisas "alternativas", la opción "extranjera", etc. Es decir, hacemos una labor sorda, pero seguro que le quita al Sistema una buena parte del dinero que, en caso contrario, continuaría cautivo...

Para medidas más contundentes, me parece que no hay más solución que las urnas, en caso contrario, dejamos y aceptamos que TODO siga igual e incluso sabiendo que se va a "extremar" más... Evidentemente, hay gente que no se ve "representada" entre las distintas opciones que se presentan a las elecciones de cualquier tipo, pero sobre en las más importantes: las legislativas... Ahí, sin aceptarlo, puedo entender el voto en blanco o la abstención. En fin, frisch, yo siempre voy a votar y seguiré haciéndolo, a pesar del hartazgo que últimamente me está produciendo, pero pienso que NO hay otra opción. Eso sí, que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno, faltaría más...

frisch, a mí me consta que tú "batallas" a tu manera en ayuda de los más desfavorecidos, al igual que yo a través de las campañas del Banco de Alimentos, pero nuestro esfuerzo -siendo muy útil- ya le viene bien al Estado y que puede continuar con su DEJACIÓN descarada y continuada de funciones. Además, ésa dejación está siendo acompañada de una fuerte presión fiscal sobre las clases medias y que son las que lo sostienen, por no hablar de la represión financiera contra el ahorro y los rentistas que en pocos años habrán desaparecido...

Resumiendo, frisch, si nos limitamos a pensar o "reflexionar" cómo actuar, pues muy poco se va a poder hacer... Que lo mío es pura "Utopía", pues quizás SÍ o... NO.

Y dejo un buen artículo y que me recuerda un reciente comentario de paketazo. Tarde y mal...

- QE: del ahorro de 840 millones para España al truco de Draghi... o el plante de Weidmann. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2015 at 10:06 ----------

Como muchos foreros se pasan por este hilo, aprovecho para dejar el siguiente enlace y espero que algunos se animen a firmar la iniciativa propuesta...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...que-permite-edificar-bosques-incendiados.html

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (14 Mar 2015)

frisch dijo:


> "...
> 
> ¿Qué compañeros de ruta quisiera tener para dar el puñetazo sobre la mesa? Aquellos que trabajando y no esperando favores, ni chupando nada del Estado, fuesen solidarios con los que menos tienen (y no llegan), con los que los reveses de la vida (divorcio, enfermedad, personas dependientes a cargo no previstas en la agenda, viudez, impago de hipoteca por falta súbita de ingresos por deslocalización de los puestos de trabajo de su empresa de toda la vida...) han puesto al borde del abismo.
> 
> ...



Algo de reflexión si que hace falta, en contra de lo que aboga nuestro compi Fernando. Más que nada pq en un artículo de la misma web que amablemente Fernando nos ha enlazado, nos recuerda que el "asuntillo" de los que nos manejan no es ni si quiera fácil de localizar (o sí, y realmente se trata de apuntar un poquito más alto...):



Pedro Calvo dijo:


> "....
> 
> Sin embargo, lo que entonces fue una solución, amenaza con convertirse ahora en un serio problema. Como las divisas de estos países están perdiendo mucho valor contra el billete verde, la factura de su deuda se dispara, ya que el riesgo de tipo de cambio al que están expuestos se está materializando. Un ejemplo: a finales de 2013, cuando el dólar compraba 2,36 reales brasileños, a Brasil le bastaba con 2,36 millones de reales para devolver cada millón de dólares que debía; ahora, para pagar ese mismo millón de dólares debe reunir 3,11 millones de reales. O lo que es lo mismo, casi un tercio más, que es lo que se ha apreciado el dólar contra el real desde que terminó 2013.
> 
> ..."



Impresionante, aquí los países con sus particularidades para sacar adelante su economía, y de la noche a la mañana se incrementa tu deuda exterior un tercio. Y claro, resulta que los diferentes problemas siempre tienen un factor común: una moneda que se ha internacionalizado, que cuando tiene problemas ésta, por arte de virli virloque pasa a ser un problema de todos. ¡¡¡Marbellous!!!

Y por si fuera poco, añadamos que además todos los países terminan en sus políticas de importación/exportación, comerciales, .... bailando al son que marca el mismo de siempre.


----------



## nando551 (14 Mar 2015)

En este sistema, con la información cada dia más opaca.
El mero acto de estar informado yo lo considero un acto revolucionario.
Lo que es antirrevolucionario es el futbol y el "circo".
En el momento que empiecen a repartir paguitas, esto se acabó y no habrá lucha entre arriba y abajo, solo habrá una lucha despiadada entre los de abajo para coger la migaja que ha caido de la mesa.
Para que esto ocurra ya está podemos, mas que nos pese los politicos son los unicos con fuerza para imponer unas leyes más restrictivas en la creación del dinero, arrebatándoles a unas entidades privadas llamadas Bancos Centrales la potestad de hacer la moneda.
Se está poniendo complicado.
Un saludo y mil gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Suelo seguir de bastante "cerca" los mercados de los países latinoaméricanos, y en general de todos los emergentes, de manera que es muy CIERTO que esta fuerte apreciación del USD va a provocar un serio descalabro económico-financiero en esas economías, máxime cuando su deuda suele estar "anclada" en el USD y a unos tipos de interés realmente "alucinantes"... Vengo avisando desde hace mucho tiempo que se prepara una "buena" en Brasil y, por extensión, a toda Latinoamérica. nekcab, a continuación dejo un artículo que "complementa" tu comentario...

- EL PELIGRO DE LA FORTALEZA DEL DÃ“LAR Y LA BURBUJA DE 74 BILLONES DE DÃ“LARES EN DERIVADOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Lo "jodido" es que todo esto parece más que REPENSADO, ya que el ciudadano medio americano va a resultar también uno de los principales afectados...

Y dejo un artículo "metalero" y esta gente es de la misma opinión que yo vengo sosteniendo en el hilo desde hace tiempo: el Oro es BAJISTA... y lo esperan en el entorno aproximado que tengo en "mente", aunque claro que también tengo el dilema de la evolución del par EUR/USD...

- Short-Term Bounce but Danger Looming - The Daily Gold

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2015 at 13:08 ----------

Hola, nando551: Aquí en este hilo seguiremos a nuestra "bola", además ya se dejo claro en el primer post del hilo, así que los "actos revolucionarios" son bienvenidos si los foreros así lo consideran. Evidentemente, todo desde la legalidad vigente... Aunque, a nivel particular, "de momento" me conformo con aportar información y debatir sobre la misma. Luego, si otros quieren ir más allá, están en su pleno derecho...

Mira, ahora estoy realizando un trabajo histórico (nada que ver con el hilo/foro) sobre la Revolución Mexicana y, francamente, hay personajes históricos muy interesantes en la misma. Uno que me está llamando mucho la atención es Emiliano Zapata. De él dejo esta frase:

- "La nación mexicana es demasiado rica, pero esa riqueza, ese caudal de oro inagotable, perteneciendo a más de quince millones de habitantes, se haya en manos de unos cuantos miles de capitalistas y de ellos una gran parte no son mexicanos."

Bien, nando551, fijate en el tiempo que ha transcurrido desde entonces y, más o menos, todo sigue igual. Podemos cambiar México por España o por Grecia o por casi cualquier otro país del mundo... y la "constante" sigue siendo la MISMA.

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (14 Mar 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Fernando yo lo que veo en esta espectacular creación de dinero de la nada, con respecto a otros colapsos, es que en los otros colapsos, romana, alemana, zimbawe.... etc, es que el dinero si llegaba a todos, lo que pasaba es que la inflación era cabalgante, y daba igual cuanto imprimieras porque los bienes se multiplicaban de precio al mismo tiempo que llegaba la moneda nueva. Era por poner un ejemplo, como si ponemos en Europa la moneda legal fuera la arena de playa, todo el mundo tendría acceso a ella, por lo que rápidamente su valor se diluiria pues es muy facil de conseguir y su suministro es prácticamente ilimitado.
> 
> En esta post crisis del 2008 lo lque han hecho los HDLGP ha sido lo mismo pero en vez de arena de playa, billetes de distientas denominaciones, dolraes, euros, yenes, .....pero solo han dado acceso a esas ingenetes cantidades de dinero a unos pocos, y al resto de la poblaciíon nos han empobrecido, he incluso nuestros ingresos han disminuido, sueldos más bajos, alquires mas bajos, valor de los inmuebles más bajos.... etc, además si tu o yo vamos a por dinero al banco, prestado, nos cobhran una psta gansa, si es que nos lo dan, del 7% en adelante, mientras que ellos tienenn acceso a un dinero en interes casi al 0%, que luego prestan a los gobiernos y ese dinero es creado de la nada, y los intereses los pagamos la clase media con nuestros impuestos...
> 
> ...



el problema de esa aproximación es que es irrelevante. vamos a suponer que es cierta, que a gente que tiene o maneja de por sí miles de millones de euros les aportas más dinero "electrónico". de qué les vale? en realidad de nada, el mercado de derivados ya maneja apalancados decenas de trillones de euros que no existen. eso no son más que más bits en muchos sistemas de información

pero si la población sigue sin ver un euro, sigue sin consumir, sigue sin producir, se sume en un estado cada vez más y más depresivo, más paro, menos empleo, menos oportunidades, menos motivaciones....entonces de qué vale el QE? tristemente de nada. solo es más dinero perdido en una economía ficticia separada de la realidad

y eso lo saben los que manejan el cotarro. el PPSOE ha mandado y funcionado fantásticamente durante 40 años. por qué? porque la gente no se preocupaba, se formaban familias, se compraban pisos, ibas a la playa, no importaba trabajar aunque gran parte de tu esfuerzo lo succionase la clase dirigente porque veías réditos. pero miras el panorama actual y te das cuenta de que los menos interesados en que la cosa colapse son...los que mandan. de qué vale el dinero? no vale de nada! su única utilidad es poner a los demás a trabajar para ti!! si no lo hacen...tus cientos de millones de euros son completamente inútiles


----------



## nekcab (14 Mar 2015)

nando551 dijo:


> En este sistema, con la información cada dia más opaca.
> El mero acto de estar informado yo lo considero un acto revolucionario.
> Lo que es antirrevolucionario es el futbol y el "circo".
> *En el momento que empiecen a repartir paguitas, esto se acabó y no habrá lucha entre arriba y abajo, solo habrá una lucha despiadada entre los de abajo para coger la migaja que ha caido de la mesa.*
> ...



Yo siempre sospecharé de partidos...:
A) que salen de la noche a la mañana
B) dicen lo q quieres oír, y en cosecuencia, tienes legión de admiradores.

Y no había caído en lo que expones: con un salario gestionado por el Estado (bien complementándolo: 'Ciudadanos', bien directamente entregándotelo enterito: 'Podemos' ) realmente es transformar en lobo al ente q en teoría debiera ser el garante de los derechos ('Estado'... ya, visión muy alejada de la liberal, lo sé).

Ya no planteas la dicotomía: empresario vs trabajador. Directamente: ciudadano vs ciudadano.

Da para pensar en profundidad dicha deriva...


----------



## trunx (14 Mar 2015)

nando551 dijo:


> En este sistema, con la información cada dia más opaca.
> El mero acto de estar informado yo lo considero un acto revolucionario.
> Lo que es antirrevolucionario es el futbol y el "circo".
> En el momento que empiecen a repartir paguitas, esto se acabó y no habrá lucha entre arriba y abajo, solo habrá una lucha despiadada entre los de abajo para coger la migaja que ha caido de la mesa.
> ...







En épocas de mentiras globales, decir la verdad se convierte en un acto revolucionario.

Hoy día, personas con mentes no adoctrinadas que expresan su opinión, se convierten en revolucionarios sin querer serlo, a ojos de la mayoría social de pensamiento único, el poder no solo te dice como tienes que vivir y comportarte, también te dice como debes pensar.

Cuando tienes a la mitad de la población, cobrando directamente del estado, pensar en revoluciones es utópico, nadie muerde la mano que le da de comer, y ellos lo saben, por eso la RBU se acabará implantando, porque le garantiza al estado tener a una población sumisa sea cual sea la ideología de quien gobierne, el que más defiende un sistema es el que cobra directamente de él.

No habrá ninguna revolución social, está todo controlado, solo habrá un trasvase de rentas de gente que crea riqueza a gente que no, hasta que todo el sistema colapse, y es para este colapso para el que debemos prepararnos, a no ser que ya estemos en la miseria el día que llegue.

Discrepo en el poder de los políticos para cambiar las políticas económicas de los bancos centrales, son los estados esclavizados por la deuda los que más interés tienen en imprimir dinero, para poder continuar con su política de paguitas y deudas crecientes que los mantiene en el poder.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Que difícil seguir el hilo, mucho que leer y poco tiempo para hacerlo.

Vaya paliza le están arreando al euro, en estos casos vaya que se nota el tener MPs, al contrario de la bajada en dólares que se está llevando el oro, en euros hasta ha resultado dar "beneficios" (que evidentemente los MPs no son para esos menesteres).

Estos movimientos a mí me han dejado bastante cabreado, ya que por una parte, aunque estoy salvando parte de mis ahorros al tenerlos en MPs, el intentar cargar más ya me resulta mucho más caro. A ver si remonta el euro y los de JP Morgan (¿o era Goldman Sachs?) siguen "acertando" en su precio de 1150 la onza para poder cargar un poco más.

Sé que para ahorrarse 4 perras no vale la pena dejar de cargar, pero vamos, si esos del COMEX se dan el lujo de manipular el precio de los MPs para aprovecharse de los precios bajos, pues o follamos todos o la... no lo creéis?.

Y bueno, lo del euro me recordó a esta noticia:

El Tesoro coloca 2.000 millones en dólares con una rentabilidad del 4,07%



Spoiler



El Tesoro Público mantiene con su ambicioso programa de financiación para este 2013. Este miércoles ha emitido eurobonos en dólares a 5 años, con cupón del 4,00% y vencimiento el 6 de marzo de 2018, por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares (el equivalente a más de 1.505 millones de euros). La rentabilidad de esta referencia se ha fijado en el 4,071% en dólares, equivalente a 300 puntos básicos sobre la curva swap (la referencia más habitual). Los inversores exigen a la deuda de EE UU a ese mismo plazo un 0,86% de interés.

"Esta operación es la primera en dólares desde septiembre de 2009 y ha permitido al Tesoro Público diversificar notablemente su base inversora. El Tesoro logra así financiarse a menor coste que a través de la emisión de bonos del Estado en euros a un plazo equivalente. El volumen colocado indica que la recepción en el mercado ha sido óptima. En concreto, se han recibido órdenes de más de 140 inversores por un total de 3.100 millones de dólares", ha asegurado el Ministerio de Economía en una nota de prensa.

El tesoro ha explicado además que el 51% ha sido suscrita por gestoras de fondos, el 15% por bancos centrales, el 16% por hegde funds y el 10% bancos comerciales. Barclays Capital, Citi, Santander Global Banking & Markets y Société Générale CIB han liderado la emisión.

Economía realizó la semana pasada una gira por Estados Unidos para vender la deuda española. A este respecto, el pasado día 17 venció un bono a cinco años emitido en 2008 también en dólares. Para cerrar la semana, el Tesoro volverá este jueves al mercado, en este caso el normal, para emitir hasta 4.000 millones en bonos a diversos plazos entre los dos y los 10 años.



Es del 2013, en ese entonces (19/02/2013) el EUR/USD cerró a 1,3281, por lo tanto, el Tesoro Público recibió 1505,91 millones de euros a cambio de devolver 2.000 millones de dólares en el año 2018.

Cada año tiene que abonar el 4% de interés de esos 2.000 millones (80 millones de dólares anuales), éstos hacen un total de 400 millones de dólares en intereses.

Si se cumple la "profecía" de los oráculos de Goldman Sachs (que siempre suelen "acertar" como si ellos "provocaran" esos movimientos :fiufiu: ) de 1 euro = 0,85 dólares para 2017 y yo especulo un poco diciendo que 1 euro = 0,90 dólares (eso de la shampions ligg debe tener cosas buenas, no?), nos daría como resultado que para pagar 2.000 millones de dólares, harían falta 2.222,22 millones de euros.

Si hacemos una estimación para el pago de intereses de 1 euro = 1,10 dólares como media, entonces tendríamos que sumar 363,63 millones de euros del pago de intereses.

Haciendo el cuento de la lechera:
2.222,22 del principal + 363,63 del pago de intereses nos da un total de 2.585,85 millones de euros para devolver 2.000 millones de dólares.

Si en su día se recibieron 1.505,91 millones de euros y se tienen que pagar 2.585,85 millones de euros, se pagarán 1.079,94 millones de euros del total de intereses.

Veamos, eso nos daría unos intereses del 71,71% en 5 años, dividido entre 5, nos da un interés anual del 14,34%, joer son intereses de República Bananera o de Pepito buscando préstamo para su cochecito.

Y vamos, creo que hice unas estimaciones muy conservadoras y nada desfavorables para el Tesoro Público, ya veremos realmente a cuanto sube la cuenta para el 2018.

¿Sabéis que es lo peor de todo?, que esos 2.000 millones de dólares salieron de la nada, un "listillo" en su momento tecleó en un ordenador el número 2000 y dijo: "háganse 2.000 millones de dólares", sin embargo, se tendrán que pagar con esfuerzo y bienes reales, aunque con ello se tenga que dejar a mucha gente sin comer, sin vivienda y sin el derecho a sanidad básica.

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-mar-2015 at 19:27 ----------

Y bueno, aprovechando que tengo algo de tiempo, me gustaría recordar un link impagable que puso Fernando en su día y que creo que pasó algo desapercibido:

Informe Kissinger completo 

Para mí es demoledor, aún lo estoy leyendo y parece como una especie de hoja de ruta, sobretodo en el papel de la mujer de hoy en día, por cierto, este documental explica muy bien eso de "la liberación femenina" (prestad especial atención en el tema de la mujer fumadora):

Video: El Siglo del Individualismo (4 documentales)

Respecto a ese tema, me parece que leí (o escuché) que algunos países ya están preparando a la mujer para que pueda formar parte del ejército y le entre al ruedo en las guerras, ¿eso podría ser lo siguiente?, es decir, aunque actualmente hay mujeres en los ejércitos, lo siguiente sería incorporar a la mujer en el frente pero de forma masiva.

No lo sé, pero lo que tengo claro es que cada vez somos más personas en el mundo y los bienes básicos de subsistencia no crecen al mismo ritmo que la población (de hecho, tienen un crecimiento muy lento), además, los recursos de este planeta finito cada vez son menos.

Cada vez soy mas consiente de que hay grupos poderosos que se toman muy en serio este tema, ahora parece que utilizan métodos sutiles para intentar controlarlo, pero seguramente si no funcionan, tendrán una especie de "solución final", para solucionar radicalmente ese "problema" se sobrepoblación descontrolada.

Si te "cargas" el sistema sanitario de los países desarrollados, podrás reducir gran cantidad de gente mayor (la cual ya no es productiva) y solucionarás dos problemas, el de sobrepoblación y el pago de sus pensiones (que constituyen un gasto público inasumible). Además, harías más vulnerable a la población en las enfermedades y epidemias.

Si colapsas las economías de los países desarrollados, éstos sólo podrán difícilmente cubrir las necesidades de su población, así que ya no habrá ayudas al tercer mundo, entonces esos países quedarán a su suerte y el madmax campará a sus anchas es muchas zonas de esos países (aún más de lo que hay ahora).

Hay muchas variables que están lejos de nuestro conocimiento, quizás algunas contrasten a otras, por ejemplo, si excluyes del sistema a una parte importante de la población, ésta puede de alguna manera organizarse y aprender a vivir sin el sistema (producción propia de bienes básicos y utilización de moneda "más real" en su intercambio de bienes -incluso trueque, evitando todo impuesto-).

No es nada fácil y desde luego nuestro futuro (aunque es incierto) no pinta nada bien.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Dejo un artículo que muestra la evolución que están teniendo las divisas vs USD... en lo que llevamos de 2015.

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Major Currencies vs. US Dollar: 2015 Performance

# Refinanciado: Buen comentario y te diré que esta pasada semana los CDS se han disparado en los principales bancos brasileños y también en Petróleos Mexicanos. Y los CDS totalmente descontrolados respecto a Venezuela -aquí se está "apostando" por un default...- y subiendo también de forma muy agresiva en Grecia -prácticamente a niveles de 2012...-. Asimismo, han subido mucho los CDS en Colombia, Perú, Panamá, Turquía, Indonesia...

Mal, pero que muy mal se presenta el panorama económico-financiero. Y me dejo en el "tintero" la caída semanal del 9% en el Petróleo y del que no hemos hablado en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Mar 2015)

saludos , yo también apuesto por lo de los grupos poderosos que lo controlan todo,,, de momento están dinamitando ciertas partes del bienestar social. La intensidad de la destrucción es gradual , necesitan controlar la cantidad de comensales a comer , tienen claro la parte que se quieren llevar al plato , y según eso a mas gente mas medidas de destrucción y mas países sumergidos en el madmax.
y lo mas jodido , es que creo, espero que me perdonéis , que no hay solución . El punto de no retorno social , económico , ecológico,, lo pasamos ya , solo podemos minimizar los daños , prepararnos emocionalmente para lo que viene , y "disfrutar" de que ha cada cerdo le llegue su sanmartín particular , yo incluido.
:o , me he levantado madmaxista,,,,,

dejo esto,,,


Se venden en eBay objetos de 2.000 aÃ±os saqueados por el EI en lugares antiguos - RT

The Real Reason Behind the Oil Price Collapse | The Nation


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿alguien sabe que está previsto para los días 15 y 16 de marzo en Arabia Saudí?

EEUU suspende los servicios consulares en Riad, Yida y Dhahran por motivos de seguridad

Fernando, tienes razón, el petróleo se ha desplomado a los $45 y ha pasado desapercibido, encima con la caída del euro, la gasolina ya está buscando los 1,20€ litro.

¿Habrán subido el USD para evitar que los grandes tenedores de reservas se deshagan de sus papelitos verdes? es decir, si los grandes veían cómo bajaba de valor su patrimonio en reservas de USD, tal vez se planteaban quitárselos de encima, pero si les subes su valor y lo vender como algo sólido y seguro, pues los siguen manteniendo.

¿Quién saldría perjudicado con esto?, con esa jugada, el euro tendría que subir junto con el dólar, pero le quitaría competitividad (a USA no le hace falta porque su consumo interno es brutal, además tiene la máquina de imprimir, y si necesita comprar algo, sólo tiene que pulsar un botón), lo cual ahora necesita para mantenerse a flote, por ello lo han bajado, ahora pienso que los rusos no lo tendrán tan mal para comprar en euros y los podremos ver por aquí en el verano.

Mirad el bombardeo de noticias vendiendo como bueno una dólar fuerte y un euro débil y como no, nuestro desgobierno se apunta a carro:

Los sectores de distribución, banca y capital riesgo, los más beneficiados por un euro débil

Un euro débil ayudará a empresas europeas y forzará a las de EEUU a adaptarse

El círculo virtuoso del euro

Qué firmas españolas son las que más se han beneficiado de la fortaleza del dólar

La caída acelerada del euro permitirá a España crear casi 300.000 empleos

El 7% de las empresas españolas prevé aumentar su plantilla entre abril y junio


timi: Coincido contigo, esto no tiene solución, al menos tal y como vivimos ahora, es decir, habrá cambios muy profundos en nuestra forma de vivir.

Sólo es cuestión de tiempo, mira esta noticia:

La Tierra entra en números rojos
_Siguiendo esta tendencia, se necesitarían al menos tres planetas para que la humanidad se siga abasteciendo en 2050_



Spoiler



La humanidad ha agotado ya su presupuesto anual ecológico en menos de 8 meses, según los datos de la Global Footprint Network, la organización mundial y socia de WWF que analiza la evolución de la Huella Ecológica. Este martes ha sido el Día de la Sobrecapacidad de la Tierra que marca el punto en que nuestra huella ecológica supera la capacidad del planeta para regenerar lo que se consume. Esta fecha, que actúa como indicador de la velocidad a la que nos estamos "comiendo el planeta", cada vez se produce antes. En el año 2000 el día fue el 1 de octubre, y este año ya ha sido en el 19 de agosto.

"La naturaleza es la base de nuestro bienestar y prosperidad, pero estamos abusando de los recursos limitados de la Tierra" advierte Marco Lambertini, Director General de WWF internacional. Y añade: "Si queremos construir un futuro para nuestros hijos, debemos conservar el capital natural que nos queda, y administrar de forma sostenible los recursos de éste, nuestro único hogar, el Planeta".

A partir de la información sobre la Huella Ecológica que mide la cantidad de recursos naturales del Planeta que se consume por país, el Día de la Sobrecapacidad de Tierra es una oportunidad para tomar conciencia y adoptar medidas para luchar contra el consumo desmedido de los recursos naturales.

A finales de septiembre, la organización de conservación de la naturaleza WWF lanzará el Informe Planeta Vivo 2014, la décima edición de la publicación bianual insigne de WWF. El informe analiza la salud del planeta y el impacto de la actividad humana sobre los recursos naturales.

"Si bien la tendencia actual demuestra que la humanidad está abusando de la capacidad del planeta para abastecernos, todavía estamos a tiempo de tomar medidas contundentes y construir un futuro basado en un consumo sostenible de los recursos naturales" afirma Lambertini.

En el año 1961, cuando se fundó WWF, la humanidad consumía tan solo 2 tercios de los recursos naturales disponibles en el Planeta. En ese mismo año, la mayoría de los países todavía tenían saldo ecológico positivo, es decir, que su huella ecológica era mucho más pequeña y sostenible. Los actuales niveles de consumo se han disparado y actualmente la Tierra está totalmente fuera de los límites sostenibles y en la actualidad se necesita un planeta y medio para abastecer las necesidades de consumo de la humanidad. Si mantenemos esta tendencia, se llegarán a necesitar al menos 3 planetas para satisfacer la demanda en 2050. En este país, se consume actualmente el equivalente a 2,8 Españas para abastecernos.

La superficie forestal cada vez es menor, los recursos naturales hídricos son cada vez más escasos, la calidad de la tierra se está degradando y la diversidad biológica se está esquilmando. A la vez, la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles genera emisiones de C02 que el planeta es incapaz de absorber.

Según explica WWF en un comunicado, si se actúa ahora todavía se puede revertir esta tendencia. "Todos tenemos un papel fundamental en la creación de un futuro dentro de los límites ecológicos", afirman.

Para la organización "el cambio debe comenzar por modificar nuestros hábitos de consumo. Si elegimos consumir marisco y pescado con el sello MSC y productos derivados de la madera certificados (FSC) estaremos garantizando y contribuyendo con el origen sostenible de estos productos". A su vez, WWF afirma que es necesaria una apuesta global por un modelo energético basado en las energías renovables, para reducir el nivel de emisiones que contaminan el aire y están afectando a los bosques y océanos.



Pero eso no es todo, se tardaron 11 años para bajar 1 mes:

La Tierra entra hoy en déficit ecológico
_Los recursos que se generarán en todo el año ya han sido consumidos_



Spoiler



El planeta Tierra entra hoy en déficit ecológico, entendiendo como tal el diferencial entre los recursos naturales que se generan anualmente y los que se destruyen. Según los últimos datos de la Global Footprint Network (Red de la Huella Ecológica Global) y del centro de estudios londinense NEF (siglas en inglés de Fundación para una Nueva Economía), creadores del Día de la Huella Ecológica, al actual ritmo de consumo los recursos generados por el planeta sólo permiten satisfacer la demanda de esos recursos hasta el 27 de septiembre: todo lo que se consume hasta final de año es a cuenta de recursos que el planeta no puede producir y de contaminantes que la tierra no es capaz de absorber.

*España gasta el equivalente a la producción anual de tres planetas*

"Vivimos por encima de las posibilidades ecológicas del planeta, degradando los fundamentos que sustentan nuestra propia existencia sobre la Tierra", denuncia Aniol Esteban, jefe de Economía Ambiental de la NEF. A su juicio, eso se debe a que el sistema económico mundial se basa en un crecimiento infinito del consumo en un planeta finito. "Hay que efectuar una transición hacia un modelo económico que no dependa de ese crecimiento (consumo), pero que sea capaz de generar empleo y proveernos de servicios sociales, pensiones, etcétera", apunta Esteban.

Pero las soluciones que ofrece para solventar ese problema parecen más una lista de buenos deseos que de propuestas concretas: "Medir y valorar aquello que importa a la gente; corregir precios que reflejen el valor (coste) real; desarrollar nuevos indicadores económicos y de progreso para complementar el PIB; crear un contexto que favorezca la actividad empresarial responsable (social y ambientalmente); repartir trabajo entre la población; inversión en actividades que crean valor positivo para la sociedad".

Unos contaminan más que otros. La población del globo necesitaría cinco planetas para vivir al ritmo de consumo de recursos de un ciudadano de Estados Unidos y tres planetas para vivir como un español. Pero solo un planeta para vivir como un ciudadano de la India. España consume 3,35 veces más que su biocapacidad: si los españoles tuvieran que subsistir con sus propios recursos, al ritmo actual estos se habrían agotado el 19 de abril. "Bien gestionados, los recursos naturales renovables pueden ser una fuente infinita de alimentos, empleo y beneficios económicos. Mal gestionados, ponemos en riesgo su capacidad de generar beneficios para siempre", advierte Aniol Esteban.



Pero ahora se han tardado tan sólo 2 años en bajar otro mes, así es, esto es exponencial y me atrevería a decir que este año bajaremos otro mes (tardaremos 1 año en bajar otro mes).

De seguir con este ritmo quizás nos queden pocos años coincidiendo con el estudio de Fernando (no sé si tomó en cuenta esta variable).

Pinta mal, y los que nos preparemos, debemos ser consientes de que esa preparación, nos "salvará" durante un tiempo, pero tenemos que asumir la realidad y adaptarnos.

Hoy hay solución, sólo habrá adaptación.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Hoy te has levantado excesivamente "pesimista" y espero que a lo largo del día te vayas animando. Y te recuerdo esta frase de Alex Rovira: "Lo esencial es evitar la resignación, el abandono, la auto-conmiseración. No es tan importante lo que te ocurre, sino el sentido que le das a esto que te ocurre."

# Refinanciado: No me he podido leer tus enlaces y supongo que lo haré a lo largo del día, más bien al anochecer... Aquí, donde vivo, se ha levantado el día radiante, aunque algo fresco, y hay que aprovecharlo.

Respecto a lo que preguntas sobre Arabia Saudita, en Rusia han publicado esto:

- EEUU cierra su embajada y consulados en Arabia Saudí / Sputnik Mundo

Resumiendo, parece que dan cierto crédito a un posible atentado contra intereses estadounidenses en aquel país. En realidad, las relaciones entre Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU. están muy "enmarañadas" en los últimos tiempos. Por ejemplo, no hace tanto que se hablaba desde la Administración Obama de desclasificar documentos sobre el 11-S y que implicaban a Arabia Saudita... Me tengo que mirar cómo está este asunto.

Bueno, Refinanciado, mi estudio contempla básicamente dos variables fundamentales y que podrían precipitar los acontecimientos: escenario bélico de grandes proporciones y recursos finitos... Además, lo he comentado en varias ocasiones. Por cierto, los que nos dedicamos a este tipo de estudios, tenemos más o menos las mismas "percepciones". Y no sólo nosotros... Dejo lo último que he leído sobre Chomsky...

- Rebelion.

Lo del Petróleo volveremos a tratarlo la próxima semana y entonces nuestro particular "analista" -paketazo- nos podrá dar su opinión al respecto... Sigo viendo el Petróleo en ese entorno que parecía "imposible" a raíz de la última subida, pero claro la "distorsión" producida por las divisas hace que no nos vayamos a beneficiar en exceso...

Mira, quienes dicen que esa fuerte apreciación del USD es buena, o no tienen ni idea o están asociados a "conflicto de intereses", ya me entiendes... Lo que yo sé es lo que comentamos ayer, y es que a muchos países la deuda en USD les va a hacer unos "rotos" impresionantes a sus Economías. Ya no digo en los tenedores de Bonos, por ejemplo, una subida del 1% en las tasas de interés en EE.UU. provocaría un rendimiento de -8,5% en el Bono a 10 años y del -18,1% en el Bono a 30 años...

Mí particular recomendación, para quienes tenéis hipotecas, es que os vayáis sacando deuda, a pesar de que los tipos actuales pueden mantenerse bajos durante bastante tiempo, pero de estas situaciones se suele salir con fuerte Inflación, eso o "cosas" peores...

Volviendo al tema del Petróleo, dejo esto sobre el Fracking en España y de lo que apenas se oye en los medios de desinformación "oficiales"...

- El â€˜terremotoâ€™ del fracking en Ossa de Montiel | PeriÃ³dico Diagonal

También dejo este artículo que me ha resultado sumamente interesante...

- El poder en la sombra que amenaza el Estado de derecho. Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Y esta viñeta sumamente "explicativa"...

- El euro, a toda máquina hacia su descarrilamiento, ¿Hasta la paridad y más allá?

Un abrazo, amigo. Y que todos tengáis un Buen Domingo.


----------



## Blink (15 Mar 2015)

Buenos días! 

En relación a los últimos posts, os añado esto: Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, que creo que no lo vi por aquí, en relación con lo que comenta Refinanciado un par de posts más atrás sobre el informe Kissinger

Copio y pego la traducción de las 10 frases labradas en ellas. Sobre todo la primera: 



> *MANTENER A LA HUMANIDAD BAJO LOS 500.000.000
> EN EQUILIBRIO PERPETUO CON LA NATURALEZA*
> 
> GUIAR SABIAMENTE A LA REPRODUCCIÓN
> ...



Y sí, soy un "conspiranoico", porque curiosamente las conspiraciones me encajan bastante mejor con el devenir de los acontecimientos que las "versiones oficiales". ¿Quién era el que decía eso de..."la explicación más sencilla suele ser la correcta"?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, Blink: Gracias por el aporte y te refieres a Guillermo de Ockham...

- Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## Blink (15 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Blink: Gracias por el aporte y te refieres a Guillermo de Ockham...
> 
> - Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias! los Domingos por la mañana el cerebro funciona al ralentí ::


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Mar 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿alguien sabe que está previsto para los días 15 y 16 de marzo en Arabia Saudí?
> 
> ...




Hola, Buenos posts en estos ultimos dias como siempre. Siento no poder aportar, ando liadisimo ahora...

Sobre lo que pregunta *refinanciado*, os dejo este link:

U.S. Embassy, Consulates Temporarily Halt Services in Saudi Arabia Over Security Fears | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Jeenyus (15 Mar 2015)

Voy corto sobre oro desde 1160. Creeis que me voy a ostiar??


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Jeenyus: A Vd. le debe gustar el hacer equilibrios en el "filo del cuchillo"... ¿No? Verá, conozco el AT, aunque no creo en él, pero ponerse corto en $1160, pudiendo haberlo hecho a $1200... La zona alrededor de los $1150 ha aguantado bastante bien estos días, pero la previsiones que tengo leídas son partidarias de un pequeño rebote, para proseguir posteriormente con la caída... Esta próxima semana hay también reunión de la FED y veremos qué dicen sobre las subidas de los tipos de interés... y eso puede marcar bastante la evolución del precio del Oro. En cualquier caso, Jeenyus, aquí tratamos más el Oro desde el punto de vista "físico" y es que los "metaleros" no creemos en el "papel"... De todas formas, que tenga Suerte, a fin de cuentas NO son los "pezqueñines" los que marcan el precio en los mercados...

Y dejo dos artículos interesantes. El referido al USD es particularmente RELEVANTE y merece mucho la pena, aparte de que llevamos días tratando sobre este particular...

- Why gold could rebound to $1,400 an ounce - Mar. 12, 2015

- Why a Stronger Dollar will Lead to Deflation, Recession and Crisis » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (15 Mar 2015)

Muchas gracias fernando, muy interesante todos los datos aportados, de todas formas, digamos que el filo de mi cuchillo no es muy cortante de todas maneras. Tendré en cuenta su información de cara al futuro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Mar 2015)

De todas formas esta bajada del oro está favorecida por una fortaleza inusual del USD, yo diría que hasta burbuja.
Tenemos que fijarnos en USA y ver si esa expansión económica es real o es humo financiero. En el mejor de los casos la deuda soberana irá venciendo y no pasará nada, eso sí 30 años de economía deprimida nos los vamos a comer en Europa. En el peor de los casos se reproducirá el credit crunch de 2008 pero esta vez en bonos en vez de derivados referidos a bienes raíces.
Según goldman sachs es probable el eurusd a 0.80 en 2017.
Saludos. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Esta fortaleza del USD está sorprendiendo a muchos analistas americanos y es que uno de los objetivos de las QE, efectuadas por la FED, era devaluar el USD y ya vemos que han tenido el efecto contrario. Lo único que se ha conseguido es inundar los mercados de USD y desatar una "Guerra de Divisas" que va a ser muy cruenta...

A propósito de este tema, os dejo lo que han editado hoy de Santiago Niño Becerra...

- La Carta de la Bolsa - El euro y el dólar

Está claro que esa fortaleza del USD, y a la que parece que le queda "cuerda", es negativa para el Oro y más si suben las tasas de interés en EE.UU. Ahora bien, quizás y sólo quizás, nos encontremos con unos precios muy, pero que muy interesantes en el Oro y, no habiendo "prisa", lo único que hará falta es tener paciencia para cuando se "gire la tortilla"... que se girará.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (15 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Esta fortaleza del USD está sorprendiendo a muchos analistas americanos y es que uno de los objetivos de las QE, efectuadas por la FED, era devaluar el USD y ya vemos que han tenido el efecto contrario. Lo único que se ha conseguido es inundar los mercados de USD y desatar una "Guerra de Divisas" que va a ser muy cruenta...
> 
> A propósito de este tema, os dejo lo que han editado hoy de Santiago Niño Becerra...
> 
> ...



por eso voy corto en oro, porque como la fed decida subir tipos de interés, va a caer la cotización.

Sin embargo, me extraña que hace 3 mensajes usted me diga que soy un temerario, y ahora publique una información de una eminencia que diga que el oro esta bajista.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, Jeenyus: Entiendo que Vd. va corto, pero en "papel", así que imagino que Vd. es consciente de que en zona de soporte suceden tres cosas, que derivan en realidad en dos. Me explico: se puede "marear la perdiz" como en los últimos días y, posteriormente, o se suele rebotar al alza o bien el soporte se perfora como mantequilla...

No le he dicho a Vd. que sea "temerario", aunque ya que lo dice, la toma de esa posición a esos niveles sí que me lo parece... pero bueno es su dinero.

Mire, Jeenyus, yo soy un "metalero" bastante convencido de mis "percepciones", por tanto la posición que tengo asumida en el Oro es para un espacio temporal "ilimitado", luego no tengo plazo... Está claro que el dinero dedicado es el que se estima que no se va a necesitar a ningún plazo y, si las cosas se "tuercen", pues se vende el Oro con las plusvalías o minusvalías que pudieran producirse.

En cuanto a la información relativa a los MPs no soy un "talibán" de los mismos, así que suelo editarla, tanto si es favorable como si no, aparte de que tampoco tengo ningún inconveniente en mostrarme a favor o en contra en la toma de posiciones siempre "físicas". Mire, ayer mismo, enlacé un artículo de habla inglesa y, siendo "metaleros", se mostraban también bajistas sobre el Oro... Quizás, le interese buscarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Esta fortaleza del USD está sorprendiendo a muchos analistas americanos y es que uno de los objetivos de las QE, efectuadas por la FED, era devaluar el USD y ya vemos que han tenido el efecto contrario. Lo único que se ha conseguido es inundar los mercados de USD y desatar una "Guerra de Divisas" que va a ser muy cruenta...
> 
> A propósito de este tema, os dejo lo que han editado hoy de Santiago Niño Becerra...
> 
> ...



Así es.
Como decían por este foro, o haces la guerra hacia fuera o hacia dentro, ellos la han hecho hacia afuera y nos han sacado como 5 años a Europa.
Les ha salido redondo ya que todo ese capital comprando USD es finaciación gratis. Ellos han salido de la depresión pero el resto del mundo no y lo saben.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Yo sigo siendo muy pesimista sobre los datos que se van publicando en la Economía estadounidense. Soy un "fundamentalista" y NO los veo nada claros... demasiadas "capas" de "maquillaje contable".

Lo que tengo claro es que la FED ha dedicado SIETE años y 11 BILLONES de USD en la compra de Bonos y NO ha conseguido nada... porque si estalla una grave crisis en los mercados emergentes, aparte de los países interesados, los EE.UU. van a tener que asumir un "efecto boomerang" y sino al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: A estas horas, los MPs siguen "estancados" en la zona de "marear la perdiz", aunque hoy parece que toca subir: Oro a $1158,60 y la Plata a $15,695... Y a continuación os dejo las acostumbradas informaciones seleccionadas...

- Otro espléndido artículo de D. Roberto Centeno. En lo personal, aunque estemos lejos en la "ideología", es para mí uno de los mejores economistas de nuestro país y e los que más CLARO hablan...

- La desesperanzada España de nuestros hijos y nietos (II). Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y -¡ojo!- a estas declaraciones de Putin. Recuerdo, que en su momento, escribí sobre la posibilidad de ese escenario... Lo comento porque en el hilo algunos descartáis que se pueda producir y disiento profundamente, ya que desde la Crisis de los Misiles NUNCA habíamos estado tan cerca de un gran conflicto bélico. Y, de momento, se están "tanteando", pero EE.UU. está mostrando una "brabuconería" que no augura nada bueno de persistir en esa actitud. Cuando no es Rusia, es Irán, sino Venezuela, el caso es ir "tocando los huevos" lejos de sus fronteras...

- Putin dice que Rusia estuvo lista para una confrontación nuclear por Crimea Por Reuters

Y os aconsejo que entréis en el hilo de hoy del compañero tucapital.es. Es interesante y trata sobre la quiebra del Banco de Madrid...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2015)

*fernando* yo coincido contigo en lo referente al maquillaje USA, y sus medios para propagarlo y hacérnoslo creer, o al menos despistarnos. Sin embargo, a veces no es relevante que algo sea verdad o mentira, basta con que la masa se lo crea para convertirlo en "real".

Menudo bocadillo de información habéis aportado estos días. Buena semana a to2

Edito a raíz de lo que ha aportado Fernando mientras escribía lo anterior.

El año pasado en palabras de Putin y venía a decir que ellos (referente al conflicto de Ucrania), hicieron un referéndum y salió a favor la escisión de Crimea, sin embargo USA les está rodeando de bases de la OTAN con armamento nuclear, y dicen que Rusia es una amenaza, cuando ellos (Rusia tiene solo 3 bases fuera de sus fronteras y a petición de los países donde se asienta), con lo que decía que quién busca la provocación es USA cuyo presupuesto militar supera en 10 veces al de Rusia.

Sinceramente, si aquí hay algún país que provoque y ostente poder, no es Rusia, si no USA. Poco a poco el mundo abrirá los ojos, incluidos los norteamericanos de a pie cuando la crisis les alcance en mayor o menor medida, y entonces esos presupuestos dedicados al armamento se terminarán, y con ellos esa hegemonía absurda que no aporta nada a la humanidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: NO es tan fácil... Mira, han pasado bastante desapercibidas las declaraciones del General retirado (afortunadamente...), Robert Scales y que, en el canal de TV de la Fox News, dijo: "La única forma en que Estados Unidos puede tener algún efecto en la región es cambiar las tornas y empezar a matar rusos." Eso lo declaró a propósito de la actual situación en Ucrania... Por cierto, el Comité de Instrucción de Rusia (CIR) ha incoado una causa penal contra él.

Por otro lado, suelo estar bastante bien informado en el tema geopolítico, y os enlazo un documento oficial de los EE.UU. donde están bastante claras las intenciones de Washington. Hay que saber leer entre líneas...

- https://www.whitehouse.gv/sites/default/files/docs/2015_national_security_strategy.pdf

Saludos.

Bueno, por lo que sea no me deja enlazarlo, pero es el informe publicado por la Casa Blanca: "National Security Strategy" de Febrero 2015.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2015)

*fernando* la mayor arma que ha tenido USA desde que yo recuerdo, es la propaganda mediática.

Con ella era capaz de justificarlo todo, desde el lanzamiento de 2 bombas atómicas sobre familias de japoneses inocentes, hasta invasiones por doquier sin tener que explicarse ante nadie, salvo "la masa", que convencía de que toda actuación realizada por el gobierno americano era por el bien de la humanidad y la paz mundial.

Esto funcionó décadas muy bien, y solo los que sufrían directamente el peso del poder USA sobre sus carnes sabía ciertamente la verdad, a pesar de que la comunidad internacional no se hiciera eco de ello en apenas ningún medio.

Ojo hablo de USA hoy, pero en su día fue Roma, España, Gran Bretaña, Francia , Holanda...

Hoy "y reitero por enésima vez", el poder de internet es *bestial*, informa y desinforma casi por igual, sin embargo para quién se molesta en indagar un poco (cada vez hay más personas que lo hacen), las verdades "absolutas" empiezan a ser cuestionadas. 

Y lo que en el medievo fue dios como centro de todo, y hoy en día es USA, quizá mañana sea simplemente la humanidad por igual en todos los aspectos.

Hace años leí en algún lado que el costo de hacer un misil nuclear de largo alcance, era equiparable al presupuesto necesario para alimentar a 10.000 niños durante un año. Si noticias como esa se publicitasen como deben de ser publicitadas a nivel global, la conciencia humana terminaría por imponerse...y si no es así, no merecemos existir como especie en este planeta.

Confío en la próxima generación, solo necesitamos que no se les vete jamás el poder de ser informados, o más bien, el derecho...y el mejor modo no es con medios de comunicación, es mejor medio es de boca a boca, como ahora yo interacciono con vosotros, y dejar que cada uno cuente su verdad, para llegar a la verdad global sin censuras ni vendas.

Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (16 Mar 2015)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Voy corto sobre oro desde 1160. Creeis que me voy a ostiar??



Pues yo voy contigo corto tb, llevo varios días vendiendo por la mañana y comprando por la noche, y hasta ahora me ha ido bien. Hasta que se cambie el ciclo
saludos
ienso:


----------



## josema82 (16 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: NO es tan fácil... Mira, han pasado bastante desapercibidas las declaraciones del General retirado (afortunadamente...), Robert Scales y que, en el canal de TV de la Fox News, dijo: "La única forma en que Estados Unidos puede tener algún efecto en la región es cambiar las tornas y empezar a matar rusos." Eso lo declaró a propósito de la actual situación en Ucrania... Por cierto, el Comité de Instrucción de Rusia (CIR) ha incoado una causa penal contra él.
> 
> Por otro lado, suelo estar bastante bien informado en el tema geopolítico, y os enlazo un documento oficial de los EE.UU. donde están bastante claras las intenciones de Washington. Hay que saber leer entre líneas...
> 
> ...



Le falta una "o" en ".gv" a la direccion:

https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/docs/2015_national_security_strategy.pdf

Saludo y continuad con vuestro trabajo porque se echaba en falta en burbuja.


----------



## meliflua (16 Mar 2015)

Fernando, del Banco Madrid, te puedo decir en vivo y en directo, a mi personalmente me ha pillado con el 90% de mis posiciones en dicho banco. 
Han bloqueado todo, no se puede mover nada, ni fondos ni efectivo, están en CONCURSO DE ACREEDORES, y como podrás comprender no me cabe un piñón en el culo.

He hablado con mi gestor, he visto documentación de uso interno, van a garantizar hasta 100k€ por titular en cuentas, y el 100% de los fondos, que a su debido tiempo se podrán traspasar a otro banco. Pero de momento no se puede tocar nada. Espero que se solucione pronto, pero la semana pasada un banco Austriaco, el viernes el Banco de Andorra, hoy un Banco alemán…. mañana?

The Austrian Black Swan Claims Its First Foreign Casualty: German Duesselhyp Collapses, To Be Bailed Out | Zero Hedge

Mi opinión es que toda la economía esta quebrada, todos los bancos son insolventes, y lo mejor es el BANCOLCHON, no te dan nada, pero no te quitan nada tampoco.

Espero que se me solucione pronto, de momento estoy que de los put…. nervios.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 11:53 ----------

Aprovecho para hacer una consulta, dirigida a bankiero o paketazo.

Tengo abierta una cuenta de operaciones con derivados en Interdin, esta plataforma pertenece a Banco Madrid, de momento está operativa, no se por cuanto tiempo, acabo de mandar un email para que me cambien la cuenta asociada del Banco de MADRID a otro banco, estoy esperando que me lo hagan efectivo para sacar el dinero.

Me podríais recomendar una gestora para operar, uso CFDS para petróleo, oro, sp500 y dow jons industrial.

gracias-


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2015)

*meliflua* en principio no deberías preocuparte siempre que tu patrimonio en BM no exceda el límite de garantía, que quizá ni sea necesario, dependerá de las coberturas que tenga ese banco (seguros etc)

Luego en cuanto a los derivados, quizá interdín pertenezca a BM, pero de manera independiente a este, has hecho bien con la maniobra de cambio de cuenta, eso puede liberarte el cash en 2 o 3 días.

Yo he tenido varias cuentas para operar con derivados, las he cerrado todas, y ahora mismo tengo abierto R4, es bastante fiable, y al menos no es un banco comercial de los que te chupan la sangre, las comisiones en la media, y tienen servicios de banca tradicional (letras, fondos, renta fija...), y al ser banco, respaldan esos 100.000€, no como otras plataformas que solo son broker y no garantizan nada de nada.

Mantennos informados de como se desenvuelve el tema de BM, nos interesa todos, pues ya sabes...las barbas de tu vecino...

Un saludo y suerte compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Esta noche, con más tiempo, ya debatiré sobre algunas de las cuestiones planteadas.

# josema82: Gracias por enlazar adecuadamente el informe que recomendaba. Y, SÍ, de momento, seguiremos con nuestra labor, al menos mientras exista el seguimiento que tiene el hilo y también sigamos manteniendo las mismas "ganas"... porque esto lleva bastante tiempo de dedicación.

# meliflua: En principio, no tendrías que tener mayores problemas, al menos en cuanto a las cantidades "garantizadas"... tienes a favor que el Banco de Madrid no es un banco de "particulares", por tanto tampoco creo que tengan tantos clientes y los "normales" NO debieran tener problemas para recuperar su dinero. No es menos cierto, y te comprendo, que debes tener mucha incertidumbre, aparte de que debes estar cuestionando tu forma de actuar en relación a dónde depositar tu liquidez. Y escribo estas líneas porque hay que "reflexionar" -y mucho- sobre este particular.

Imagino, meliflua, que ahora verás el "alcance" de mí opinión respecto a tener "alternativas" a la liquidez bancaria: MPs, Bancolchón, Divisas "físicas", etc. Y luego la liquidez bancaria también habrá que distribuirla... En fin, que cada vez se está complicando más todo y menos mal que hay hilos como éste... al menos, la gente puede tener "otra" visión del mundo en el que vivimos.

Y, meliflua, hace pocos minutos que he leído que el Servicio de Prevención de Capitales (SEPBLAC) ha remitido un informe a la Fiscalía Anticorrupción con un listado de operaciones sospechosas.

En fin, amigos, al anochecer estaré de vuelta y comentaré vuestras aportaciones, así como miraré de daros a conocer algunas de las informaciones que me hayan llegado o que busque. Ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (16 Mar 2015)

Comprad oro o plata físicos ahora, la ventana de oportunidad se está cerrando. Las señales son cada vez más claras. Ya tenemos el primer amago de corralito en España. La primera señal. *Banco Madrid* para más señas. ¿Puede haber un nombre más significativo?. La Banca Privada de Andorra fué intervenida las vísperas del aniversario de los atentados del 11 de Marzo de hace 11 años. Nada es casual. El que tenga oídos que oiga.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Mar 2015)

He encontrado esta pagina compra-venta moneda física en la web...no digo ni que este bien ni mal...parece ser que te lo envían a casa/trabajo si quieres...lo voy a estudiar...

https://www.exactchange.es/comprar/step1


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He encontrado esta pagina compra-venta moneda física en la web...no digo ni que este bien ni mal...parece ser que te lo envían a casa/trabajo si quieres...lo voy a estudiar...
> 
> https://www.exactchange.es/comprar/step1



Estaría bien conocer opiniones de primera mano. La idea puede calar, visto los tipos de cambio y comisiones que aplican en la banca comercial.

Ya nos constarás si te decides.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Mar 2015)

Hay un simulador de divisas, dependiendo de la que elijas, te hace un calculo teorico de lo que te dan ellos, un banco y en el aeropuerto...he probado Dólar Australiano, Americano, Libra Esterlina, Corona Danesa y Sueca y con ellos parece ser que sales ganando más en el cambio que con los otros operadores...el único que he visto que pierdes algo es con la NOK (-20 €)...he puesto de ejemplo 1000 € al cambio...

ienso:


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He encontrado esta pagina compra-venta moneda física en la web...no digo ni que este bien ni mal...parece ser que te lo envían a casa/trabajo si quieres...lo voy a estudiar...
> 
> https://www.exactchange.es/comprar/step1



parece interesante , si te decides con esta gente , comenta los resultados

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Buen aporte y yo SÍ que me lo voy a estudiar, pero más pronto que tarde, es decir NO "mañana"... Viendo el "ensayito" de "corralito" que han montado, pues no está de más seguir con las "alternativas" que tenemos en marcha...

Más tarde vuelvo... y, de momento, os dejo lo siguiente:

- El dólar sigue castigando a las materias primas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Mar 2015)

Lo he encontrado por casualidad...tiene también oficinas físicas en Madrid, Barcelona,Alicante, Sevilla...

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 21:14 ----------

Le he enviado un mail, para saber con que mensajería trabajan...

si contestan os informo...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy no he tenido ningún problema para seleccionar las noticias que os enlazaré, ya que tenía la "hostia" de ellas, pero hay el tiempo que hay...

La noticia que enlazo a continuación, se refiere a mi comentario de esta mañana respecto al General "grillado" estadounidense...

- CRECE LA POLÃ‰MICA ENTRE RUSIA Y EEUU TRAS LAS DECLARACIONES DEL EX GENERAL DE EEUU QUE LLAMÃ“ A “MATAR RUSOS” |

Esto para quienes todavía tienen "dudas"...

- Noonan sells his own Euro shares to invest in gold - Independent.ie

Y lo que opinan en Latinoamérica sobre la devaluación del Euro...

- Entérese de los riesgos de la caída del euro | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

# paketazo: Sobre la Economía estadounidense...

- Las compras a largo plazo TIC de EE.UU -27,2B frente al pronóstico de 27,2B Por Investing.com

Para quienes no lo sepan, las TIC a largo plazo es un evento económico mensual que mide la diferencia de valor entre los valores extranjeros a largo plazo adquiridos por los ciudadanos de los EE.UU. y de valores de EE.UU. a largo plazo adquiridos por no residentes durante el período.

Tampoco es un dato de relieve que sirva para mover los mercados, aunque suele tenerse en cuenta en el de divisas.

Y esta información SÍ que es más RELEVANTE y, paketazo, coincide con lo que suelo manifestar en relación a los datos que se publican en EE.UU. y que NO tienen nada que ver con la "realidad". Con ver lo que "dicen" aquí y pasear por un polígono industrial ya me "explico"... ¿No?

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-16/last-time-happened-fed-launched-qe-2

Bueno, no os vais a "aburrir"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Mar 2015)

*TTIP y Big Brother*

Hay una noticia que no es que haya sido escondida por los massmierda y sólo se encuentre en medios "alternativos". Sin embargo, no parece que pone los pelos de punta a la masa y pasa, la cosa, medio desapercibida, en cualquier caso, como si de nada fuera.

"La UE sólo deja a cada eurodiputado ver dos horas el texto del tratado con Washington" (TTIP)

La UE sólo deja a cada eurodiputado ver dos horas el texto del tratado con Washington | Diario Público

¡Ostras!

Dos horas, nomás, sin posibilidad de llevarse fotocopias, los eurodiputados (es decir mis representantes en la UE).

Esto es fascismo ¿no?

Pues sí.

Es fascismo.

Pero lo más preocupante no es que sea fascismo sino que ello tenga lugar en "democracia", con diputados "democráticamente" elegidos, con instituciones "democráticamente" elegidas, con todo muy "democrático" pero todo impresionantemente totalitario.

"La UE sólo deja a cada eurodiputado ver dos horas el texto del tratado con Washington"

Alucinante.

Lo más alucinante, no es que "ellos" se permitan hacerlo, lo más alucinante es constatar hasta qué punto nos han comido el coco (me incluyo) para que lo hagan con absoluta impunidad, sin alevosía y a plena luz del día.

¿Un acuerdo económico con los USA que yo sólo tengo el derecho de leer durante dos horas (a través de mi eurodiputado)?

Big Brother avanza y en frente hay corderos que van al matadero.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: Yo SÍ que leí esa noticia que enlazas, aunque creo que fue de otro medio o que reprodujo la misma, bueno para el caso es lo mismo. Me llamó la atención porque desde luego es incomprensible, menos para las partes "interesadas" (Corporaciones y "demás"...), pero en el hilo ya saben mí opinión sobre el TTIP y he aportado bastante información al respecto...

Es curioso como algo tan inconstitucional como es ese "Tratado" lo van a "meter" sin que la gran masa sea consciente de NADA y, como bien dices, con la benevolencia de quienes debieran prestar la debida atención y que para "algo" son elegidos.

Respecto al derecho a elegir de forma "democrática", a través de las urnas, ya conoces de sobras mí opinión favorable, así que no insistiré sobre ello.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Días: Ahí os dejo unas cuantas informaciones...

- Moscow Exchange lanza contratos de futuros para yuanes y rublos

- Fráncfort, tenemos un problema: un 1% del QE ya pone en negativo el 30% de los bonos. Noticias de Economía

# paketazo: Sobre algunos aspectos de la "realidad" de la Economía estadounidense y en línea con lo que comentaba recientemente...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-16/return-reality-charts

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## meliflua (17 Mar 2015)

En cuanto al Banco de Madrid, lo último que se es que los fondos que están gestionados por ellos, yo tengo dos, no se pueden traspasar a otra gestora de momento, el resto de fondos de otras gestoras si se pueden traspasar, el efectivo no se puede tocar, y la cuenta que tenia en Interdin me la han bloqueado con su efectivo, no se puede operar y han cerrado todas las posiciones, el efectivo no se puede traspasar a ningún banco de momento. En fin, PACIENCIA PACIENCIA….. pero es un corralito en toda regla.

Por mi parte traspasaré todo lo que pueda y lo otro pues ya veremos que nos depara el Señor.

El Petroleo a 42,96, se está poniendo realmente interesante en ese precio, pero de momento como no puedo operar veo los toros desde la barrera.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2015)

Hola, meliflua: En fin, esperemos que se te solucione el tema, pero lo del Banco Madrid/Interdin se veía venir. Yo a finales del pasado año cerré mí cuenta en ese Broker... por una comunicación que no me hizo "gracia" y es que yo suelo ir más allá de lo que me "dicen"...

En cualquier caso, pienso que es una forma de "experimentar" un "corralito" con un muy bajo coste "colateral". De cara a la opinión pública, hasta "ejemplarizante", porque es un banco para "ricos"... Y que, en el fondo, todo haya venido desde los EE.UU-, pues quien no quiere ver lo evidente... Supongo que el día que esto "pete" a unos les pillará más de "lleno" y a otros un poco más "desahogados", pero porque habrán hecho parte de los "deberes" a tiempo...

Yo, meliflua, en el Petróleo me fijo en el Brent, a fin de cuentas es el que pago en la gasolinera, por tanto es la cotización que suelo seguir. En el momento que decida posicionarme en el Petróleo ya lo veré de forma más global, pero primero tendrá que llegar al precio objetivo que estime interesante para entrar y no lo haré vía derivados... Hace escasos momentos, el Brent en los $53,55, por tanto aún puedo esperar más y en torno a los $49 empezaré a estudiarlo seriamente. También es conveniente aprovechar esta caída para ver qué hacen las Divisas más vinculadas al Crudo.

Respecto a los MPs, siguen en "tierra de nadie", por tanto nada interesantes para aquellos que ya vamos "cargados" y parecen buenos precios para los que van más "ligeros". Hace unos minutos: el Oro a $1151 y la Plata a 15,503...

Y os dejo enlazada una información "metalera"...

- Retos de la monetización del oro en la India con Bonos

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2015 at 14:15 ----------

Pues, nada, en pocos minutos han decidido "tumbar" a los MPs, hace unos minutos a: Oro a $1143,90 y la Plata a $15,393... Veremos la "profundidad" que esto tiene, pero a medio plazo es previsible que se vean precios más bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2015)

Chicos noticias frescas de aquel proveedor de moneda extranjera...:

Tarifas mensajero

De 200 € a 499 €...8,5 €
De 500 € a 999 €...4 €
De 1000 a 6000 €...Gratís

Precio para la Peninsula

Realizado por MRW...bolsa anónima y discreta...envio a Domicilio/Empresa


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Mar 2015)

Fernando, los precios no están mal si los miramos en dólares; lo que pasa es que (como estamos en España) pagamos en € y con el cambio €/$ tan raro que nos intentan colar pues no es tan atractivo pagar un 15-20% o así más de lo que tendría que estar en mi opinión.

Yo pienso que el € ha de subir y los MP van a seguir bajando.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Mar 2015)

Animo meliflua. Yo experimente ese problema en el 2001 en Argentina y la verdad, fue un palo pero lo que aprendi despues, no me lo quita nadie; ademas, me abrio las puertas a los MP y me permitio conocer la obra de Ayn Rand. 

Solo como curiosidad queria deciros que el Brent es un tipo de petroleo que ya no existe, no se produce. Se sigue manteniendo el nombre por un tema historico pero originariamente procede de un area de UK que se explotaba. Hoy en dia ese brend es un blending de varias cosas... Vamos, que no nos cambia la vida, pero como curiosidad, quizas a alguien le interese.

Respecto a KSA, ha pasado el 16 de marzo y no se ha reportado ningun caso extranyo contra objetivos occidentales. Eso si, la flota Americana ha estado muy presente y active en la zona.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2015)

¿Qué opináis de esto?

1 moneta Krugerrand oro massiccio puro FDC peso 31.1 grammi (1 oncia-moneda oro) | eBay

sabéis que sigo bastante las subastas de oro en ebay, sobre todo de monedas de 1 Oz.

Pues un vendedor italiano ha puesto unas cuantas a la venta, y esta por ejemplo que tenía en seguimiento (1 kruger de 1 Oz), ha salido a un precio un poco absurdo.

La explicación que encuentro a esto, es que el vendedor no es veterano, y a mayores no deja pagar via Pay pal , con lo que hay que hacerle una transferencia y esperar a que te mande la moneda.

Tiene unas cuantas más al a venta, es tentador, pero no seré yo quién se la juegue al respecto.

A todo esto, si definitivamente las vende a esos precios, mas le compensa ir a un compro oro, que al menos 900€ por moneda de 1 Oz se lo darán casi fijo.

*el hombre dubitativo* gracias por ese aporte, es bastante constructivo a la hora de tomar decisiones. Muchas veces, la simple pereza de cambiar el dinero, ir al banco, esperar, llevar el efectivo, comisiones, esperas...ya nos tiran para atrás al respecto.

¿Quién se anima a comprar unos rublos?, ahora mismo creo que es la que mas potencial tiene...

*meliflua* lástima que no te dejasen sacar lo del bróker, ¡cabronazos! . lo malo de estas cosas es el tiempo que tendrás el dinero parado, espero no se demore más de 3 o 4 semanas.

Imagina que sea dinero que precises para vivir...lo siento compañero, y gracias por compartirlo, todos estamos expuestos a esas "memeces", y no es tan difícil de que suceda, así que mejor estar preparados aun que sea en un %

Un saludo y buena tarde a to2


----------



## meliflua (17 Mar 2015)

Pues sí menos mal que tengo disponible para vivir, sino estaría bien xodido, veremos como evoluciona el corralito.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2015)

Aparte de CHF y NOK físicos...¿ porque otra moneda apostariais para protegeros ?...¿ Yuan chino, AUD, CAD ó incluso $, por eso de que es el puto amo y nadie le tose ?...ienso:

---------- Post added 17-mar-2015 at 17:52 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de esto?
> 
> 1 moneta Krugerrand oro massiccio puro FDC peso 31.1 grammi (1 oncia-moneda oro) | eBay
> 
> ...



Y que no tienes que ir dando explicaciones en el Banco (si tienes algo de "confianza") en que los quieres pa viajar & turismo...:

¿ rublos ?...::


----------



## Bucanero (17 Mar 2015)

Animo meliflua. Espero puedas recuperarlo todo. Y como dice fernandojcg, es posible que sea un ensayo. Ahora que no creo que lo activen antes de las elecciones por eso de que el gobierno se las vería muy pu... y pienso que te lo devolverán todo por no crear malestar y problemas con las elecciones cerca. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## timi (17 Mar 2015)

paketazo,,,, el tema eBay
fíjate que la foto de todas las monedas kruger son la misma,,, no me fio , yo no pujaría,,, e igual me equivoco ,,, he comprado mucho por eBay últimamente y no e tenido ni un problema , pero después de lo del foro de aquí,,, me tiro para atrás a la mas mínima.

saludos a todos


----------



## SOY (17 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de esto?
> 
> 1 moneta Krugerrand oro massiccio puro FDC peso 31.1 grammi (1 oncia-moneda oro) | eBay



Es un timo. Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2015)

*timi* , *soy* , hay que andar con pies de plomo.

El palomo (sea quién sea), vende sin el seguro pay pal, en teoría para abaratar costos y ahorrar comisiones.

Yo para comprar por ebay sin pay pal, o conozco a la persona (vendedor), o ha de ser una cantidad muy pequeña, máximo 10€.

El tío va a hacer una escabechina, lleva desde hace 3 días vendiendo krugerrands entre 500€ y 890€ el más caro. 

He mirado los comentarios y son todos positivos, pero no sale lo que ha vendido, bien pueden ser paquetes de pipas de 20 céntimos.

Además, nadie va a vender monedas de 1 Oz de oro a mucho menor precio del que te dan en cualquier compro oro.

De aquí al viernes el pavo se va a juntar con entre 12.000€ y 20.000€ en la cuenta...a ver después quién lo pilla o a quién le reclamas sin pay pal detrás.

Un saludo


----------



## SOY (17 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> De aquí al viernes el pavo se va a juntar con entre 12.000€ y 20.000€ en la cuenta...a ver después quién lo pilla o a quién le reclamas sin pay pal detrás.



Segúramente el tío este (no descartes que puedan ser varios) tiene varias cuentas de ebay, las cuales utiliza en las subastas para subir precios y ganarlas en caso de que no entre ningún primo, y para venderse cosas a sí mismo para aumentar las ventas y los puntos positivos. Yo apostaría a que es un timo y no perdería. No creo que hayan picado muchos el anzuelo/timo porque ingenuos y tontos hay muchos pero no suelen concurrir todos al mismo tiempo en el mismo sitio. Además de que alguno habría dado parte a ebay y como mínimo le hubieran congelado la cuenta al timador.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2015)

Frase del milenio by *SOY*

_ingenuos y tontos hay muchos pero no suelen concurrir todos al mismo tiempo en el mismo sitio._

De todos modos SOY, no te fíes, que ahora con internet y el tema de las quedadas, se suelen dar concentraciones importantes...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# El hombre dubitativo: Muy interesante lo que nos has aportado. Yo no vivo muy lejos de donde tienen sucursales, así que seguramente un día me pasaré por allí y es que sigo con mí "idea" de tener una pequeña parte de mí Patrimonio en divisas "físicas"... A "malas", en algunos de mis viajes al extranjero, pueden servirme al igual que los Euros, es decir que "salida" siempre tendrán...

¿Divisas interesantes? Pues, yo estoy en ello, pero buscando alguna "exótica" por aquello de una posible fuerte revalorización futura. Ahora mismo, no aconsejo entrar en ninguna, pero en mí "radar" tengo al Rublo y al Real Brasileño... aunque todavía no están en "precio" o al menos el que yo "exijo" para arriesgar mí dinero. Me explico: falta ver cuanto avanza todavía más el USD, ya que puede tener bastante margen aún, y también cuestiones claves son: precio del Petróleo y dura corrección en las Bolsas. Ambas variables, más la apuntada en primer lugar, pueden influir mucho para que el Rublo y el Real Brasileño todavía puedan depreciarse más respecto al USD. Como las sigo, y encima tenemos, El hombre dubitativo, esta "opción" que has aportado, pues si sigo considerándolas, ya os daría mí particular opinión -que no recomendación...- sobre el momento de entrar, aunque la decisión final es de cada cual.

# cegador: Yo también opino que los MPs son bajistas, bueno ya lo sabes, pero no tengo tan claro que el Euro se vaya a ir mucho más arriba, fuera de un rebote puntual, ya que los datos de la Economía americana son muy cuestionables, pero vamos tampoco veo en Europa mucha mejoría... Habrá un día que el USD se girará brutalmente, de la misma manera que ha subido, pero estimo que aún le queda "margen"...

# JohnGalt: Me refiero al Petróleo Brent como el precio de referencia en los mercados europeos. Vamos, creo que es así... pero tú vives en una zona geográfica donde sobra esa Materia Prima, por tanto tú sabrás más al respecto...

# paketazo: Ya ves que tengo en el "radar" al Rublo... ¿Puedes hacer un análisis sobre el Índice del Dólar? Y también me interesa conocer tu opinión al respecto. Yo el Rublo lo tengo condicionado a que se alcancen unos determinados niveles en la Bolsa rusa, es decir bastante más abajo de los actuales, a que el precio del Petróleo se estabilice a corto, pero a precios más bajos y a la evolución del Índice del Dólar. Es difícil que todas las variables "confluyan", pero al menos pueden darnos un precio aproximado e interesante para entrar en el Rublo. Ésa moneda, al igual que el Real Brasileño, tienen un fuerte potencial futuro, vamos si el mundo no se "cae" antes, pero creo que tienen todavía pendiente de caída. Habrá que ir siguiéndolas...

# meliflua: No creo que vayas a tener problemas con el dinero que esté en el "límite" de los 100.000 Euros y tampoco en los Fondos de Inversión, pero me temo que va a llevarte un tiempo de espera y de "nervios". Siendo años de elecciones NO creo que vayas a tener ninguna sorpresa desagradable, aunque -eso SÍ- vas a tener que ser más selectivo en la diversificación de la liquidez y del Patrimonio, bueno supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta y desde aquí hace tiempo que venimos avisando sobre estos "inconvenientes" que van a continuar produciéndose en el futuro... En cualquier caso, Suerte, pero no creo que te vaya a hacer falta...

Y os dejo una información "alternativa". Por cierto, frisch -creo que eras tú-, hace algún tiempo te citaba a Coca-Cola... ¿Recuerdas?

- COCA-COLA NOS MUESTRA CÃ“MO FUNCIONAN LAS COSAS EN EL MUNDO REAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Muy interesante lo que os enlazo...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿Hacia dÃ³nde va el precio del petrÃ³leo?

- Un cisne negro en el mercado de divisas | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

- Potencias europeas se unirán a banco de desarrollo liderado por China y desafían a EE.UU. | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- China Sells U.S. Treasuries, Yields Collapse

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Mar 2015)

buenos días

Fernando , estaré a la espera de tu información al respecto de esta gente


https://www.exactchange.es/comprar/step1

no tengo previsto invertir en papelitos de diferentes colores ,,, pero nunca se sabe ,,,

y dejo esto 

Fráncfort, tenemos un problema: un 1% del QE ya pone en negativo el 30% de los bonos. Noticias de Economía

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 06:52 ----------

La Fed sube la temperatura del mercado: la subida de los tipos de EEUU podría llegar en junio - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 06:58 ----------

y una de humor,,,,::

Alierta: "España será uno de los países más competitivos del mundo en tres años"

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 07:03 ----------

y la ultima , que me voy a levantar el país,,,,,

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-17/wti-plunges-42-handle-massive-api-inventory-build


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Cuando haga el movimiento con esa gente ya os contaré cómo ha ido. Y respecto a los "billetitos de colores", bueno de momento es lo que "vale" en el día a día, así que tenerlos hay que tenerlos... Luego, entre ellos, también se puede "diversificar", pero el tema de las divisas "físicas" es algo que se tiene que tener más o menos claro o mejor dejarlo de lado. Sin embargo, dado tu interés en la Bolsa, te diré que tampoco hay tanta diferencia en el tipo de "papel"...

Y dejo lo siguiente que es bastante interesante y que nos "transmite" mucho para quienes tengan ojos para verlo...

- ¡Mucho cuidado! Su banco puede bloquearle su cuenta corriente en poco más de un mes. Noticias de Finanzas personales

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> En cuanto al Banco de Madrid, lo último que se es que los fondos que están gestionados por ellos, yo tengo dos, no se pueden traspasar a otra gestora de momento, el resto de fondos de otras gestoras si se pueden traspasar, el efectivo no se puede tocar, y la cuenta que tenia en Interdin me la han bloqueado con su efectivo, no se puede operar y han cerrado todas las posiciones, el efectivo no se puede traspasar a ningún banco de momento. En fin, PACIENCIA PACIENCIA….. pero es un corralito en toda regla.
> 
> Por mi parte traspasaré todo lo que pueda y lo otro pues ya veremos que nos depara el Señor.
> 
> ...



Mucho animo...espero que todo vaya bien y lo recuperes pronto...

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 09:41 ----------

Fernando, yo también soy partidario de tener algo de papelitos en físico...de momento me gusta también el $, púes a día de hoy es aceptada en todo el mundo gracias a los 12 portaviones...:


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* me preguntas por el rublo...no lo decía de coña. Yo ahora mismo si tuviera que apostar por alguna moneda lo haría por el rublo, a modo especulativo evidentemente. Pues lo que se dice apostar por fundamentales, no lo haría por ninguna moneda FIAT.

Quizá no haya que esperar mucho para hacer ese cambio, pero también está claro que yo personalmente, no metería más de 2000€ a rublos, ojo , hablo de mi poder adquisitivo. 

Si el Rublo se fortalece de aquí a 2 o 3 años respecto al € y al $, esos 2000€ de hoy pueden ser bastante más ene se tiempo. 

La gráfica del rublo respecto al $ mete miedo, y por eso precisamente, puede que sea un momento propicio para "jugarse" algo...y digo jugar, pues no se le puede denominar de otro modo.

*lamadama* yo he comprado algo de oro por ebay, muy poca cosa, y siempre con pay pal y a vendedores con al menos 500 estrellitas y por encima del 95% de votos positivos, además de antigüedad.

Lo del italiano este, es de coña, llevo siguiendo todas sus ventas, y salen los krugerrands a una media de 500€, seguro que entremedia algún incauto que puje en plan coña por 500€ esperando que le suba mucho más "a ver si cuela", se la van a colar bien colada.

No me entrañaría incluso que el número de cuenta que te de si ganas la puja, sea de Nigeria, o Sierra Leona...


----------



## DAVA (18 Mar 2015)

Buenos días a todos,

Aquí enlazo una noticia que ha pasado de puntillas por los diarios pero que pone de relieve la pérdida paulatina de poder de EE.UU en el panorama económico mundial, y por ende su moneda. Reino Unido, Alemania, Italia y Francia ya se han unido al Banco Asíatico de Inversiones en Infraestructuras puesto en marcha por Pekín a pesar de la oposición de USA. Es curioso que Reino Unido y sobre todo Alemania se hayan negado a participar en el fondo europeo de inversiones en infraestructuras y sin embargo se muevan rápido a invertir en el Banco Asiático. 
De este movimiento puede desprenderse que estas potencias ya se huelan un batacazo en USA o la fragmentación de la Unión Monetaria Europea a la vez que un futuro algo más prometedor por Asia.

Alemania, Francia e Italia se unen a un banco asiático creado por China | Internacional | EL PA

Y por otra parte, ojito que Francia con la excusa de la prevención del blanqueo limita los pagos en metálico a 1000€. Se demuestra que a pasos acelerados quieren ir acabando con el dinero papel para pasarlo a dígitos plastificados controlables.

Francia limita los pagos en efectivo a 1.000 euros para evitar el blanqueo - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: Si ya sabía que NO te referías al Rublo con sorna o de "coña"... Vamos, yo tampoco, porque conozco el mundo de las Divisas, así que el Rublo tiene un fuerte potencial, pero quizás ahora no sea su momento o... ¿Sí? Se debe seguir, al igual que otras "exóticas" como el Real Brasileño y la Lira Turca. Tampoco son para colocar una cierta cantidad, es decir de "entidad", pero un "pellizco" puede resultar interesante si se tiene paciencia, algo de lo que suelo ir bastante sobrado...

Vamos a ver, paketazo el gráfico del Rublo vs USD es igual de malo que el de la mayoría de las divisas: EUR, JPY, CAD, SEK, DKK, NOK... Y lo mismo pasa con el Real Brasileño, la Lira Turca y un largo etcétera.

A mí es una opción, la de las divisas "físicas", que siempre me ha gustado... Y lo que tengo adquirido en ese apartado me está dando "satisfacciones", como por ejemplo el CHF... Esto es como todo, paketazo, si el "producto" interesa y se si tiene el dinero, pues no hay que darle muchas más vueltas, aunque en el caso de las divisas hay que ir bastante más atento, a fin de conseguir "optimizar" el precio.

Y dejo varias informaciones...

- Precio del oro cae a mínimos de 4 meses en 2015

- The U.S. Economy Just Keeps Disappointing - Bloomberg Business

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: IMF Fears "Taper Tantrum"; Rear View Mirror Discovery

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Mar 2015)

Por si pudiera interesar:

Big change coming to gold market as London Fix to end - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo sigo viendo lo que sigo viendo...

- Foto y video: Rusia realiza ejercicios militares sin precedentes en todo el paÃ*s - RT

- Rebelion. Am

Y ahora una información para los más "metaleros"...

- THE NEXT FINANCIAL CRISIS â€“ Part II - Gold Forecast - Silver Forecast - ETF Trading Strategies - ETF Trading Newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (18 Mar 2015)

Parece ser que la LLellen de la Fedj no sube los intereses...! 
el oro $1,170, la plata $16 y el euro $1,07 tos parriba... de momento...

La Fed mantiene los tipos de interés pero elimina la palabra "paciencia" de su discurso - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Y la mejor "señal" de cómo está en "realidad" la Economía estadounidense... En cualquier caso, mañana veremos si continúa ese despegue de los MPs y lo más importante: hasta dónde llega... De momento, hoy es una buena noticia para los "metaleros".

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Mar 2015)

Buenas, lo iba a poner ahora, pero Xpiro se me adelantó.

Vaya petardazo de más de 20USD se llevó el Oro.

No tengo NPI de divisas, pero ahora yo me mantendría en el Euro (ya nos hemos comido la bajada), si la FED mantiene los tipos, cambiarán las tornas que todo mundo esperaba (que la FED subiera los tipos y todo el mundo iría a la deuda usana), ahora muchos se quedarán con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Yo había previsto (en mis pajas mentales) un escenario en el que todo mundo huyera del USD y cogiera como seguro al €, después "algo" que hiciese que todo mundo huyese del € y volviese al USD; posteriormente volver a la "normalidad". Pero mis previsiones me han salido al revés, es decir, primero el € para abajo y después el USD.

Aunque para ser sinceros, en este casino todo puede suceder y mañana mismo puede salir la FED y donde dije digo...

Del eBay, decir que a mí me ha ido muy bien, claro, a excepción de Or et d'argent y otro más que me tuvo que devolver el dinero y me regaló la moneda (no era falsa, pero no era de plata).

Yo utilizo estas precauciones:
- Si no acepta PayPal ni me lo miro.
- Pago por transferencia sólo cuando ya he hecho negocios con él (previo pago por PayPal) y todo ha salido bien, además de comprobar su dirección y si es tienda física mucho mejor (preferiblemente de España).
- Pago envío certificado, se gasta un poco más pero vale la pena, además de que puedes seguir tu envío por internet.
- No es muy imprescindible una gran experiencia, pero sí me fijo en las valoraciones (junto con sus respuestas) y busco detalles que me hagan dudar.
- Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas, es posible que te lleves una moneda a muy buen precio (un poco por encima de su precio en plata), pero tiradas va a ser que no, además de ser poquísimas veces las que ganes algo a muy buen precio.
- No compro oro por eBay, sólo plata y monedas con un poco de valor numismático, cosas que no te duela perder en caso de ser falsa o que no te la envíen (30€ como máximo)-
- Decir que los chollos están con tus vendedores habituales, por ejemplo, a uno le compré varias monedas vía PayPal y después hicimos tratos fuera del eBay y por transferencia, a cambio de unos precios muy muy razonables para mí, él se ahorraba comisiones y tenía una venta importante (varios cientos de €), es decir, ambos ganábamos.

Sólo añadir que mucho cuidado con *gold*, no vaya a ser "Orini et d'argentini" y además sea "idraulico" y les guste criar "pajarinis".

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 21:18 ----------

Aviso a navegantes, barbas, vecino, remojar... (¿bajarán los 1.500,00€ en España?)

Francia limita los pagos en efectivo a 1.000 euros para evitar el blanqueo

El Gobierno francés va a limitar los pagos en efectivo a 1.000 euros, frente a los 3.000 euros actuales, una medida que debería entrar en vigor a partir de septiembre dentro de un dispositivo de lucha contra la financiación del terrorismo y el blanqueo, anunció el ministro de Finanzas, Michel Sapin.

En declaraciones publicadas por Le Parisien, Sapin precisó que en el caso de no residentes (básicamente los turistas) ese límite bajará de 15.000 a 10.000 euros.

Una medida contra la que se habían pronunciado algunos sectores que viven de los movimientos en efectivo, en particular el del lujo, pero que el Gobierno quiere controlar porque es el origen de movimientos de blanqueo. 

Los cambios de divisas necesitarán a partir de enero de 2016 la identificación de la persona que las lleva a cabo con un documento a partir de 1.000 euros, cuando hasta ahora ese requerimiento sólo era necesario a partir de 8.000 euros. 

También desde el año próximo, los bancos tendrán que señalar sistemáticamente al organismo francés de lucha contra el blanqueo y la financiación del terrorismo (Tracfin) cualquier ingreso o retirada de dinero de más de 10.000 euros al mes. 

En esa misma fecha, pasará a ser obligatorio declarar a las aduanas cualquier entrada en el territorio de capitales por vía postal o por otro tipo de flete. 

*Eso se añade a la declaración que ya hay que hacer actualmente si se entra personalmente con una maleta con dinero o con una mercancía de valor como el oro.*


Creo que están obligando a la gente a crear un sistema económico paralelo en el cual esos sinvergüenzas no estarán incluidos (eso espero)


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Mar 2015)

Ahora que el Oro está perdiendo fuerza (1.168USD) y el euro sigue subiendo (1,0875USD) me he planteado esta situación:

¿Tiene altas probabilidades que el Euro siga subiendo y el Oro se mantenga o baje (no mucho, pero buscar los mínimos anteriores si)?

Imaginaros la situación en que el euro se ponga a 1,20-1,25USD y el Oro a 1,140USD, vamos, sería ideal para cargar un buen pico...

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Mar 2015)

The Way Gold Prices Are Set is Changing Forever - Bloomberg Business

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 23:51 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Ahora que el Oro está perdiendo fuerza (1.168USD) y el euro sigue subiendo (1,0875USD) me he planteado esta situación:
> 
> ¿Tiene altas probabilidades que el Euro siga subiendo y el Oro se mantenga o baje (no mucho, pero buscar los mínimos anteriores si)?
> 
> ...



No creo que las tenga. No hay nada que garantice que la UE siga existiendo dentro de 5 años. :no:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, "los Sueños, Sueños son"... NO, no veo a corto plazo el EUR en esos niveles que indicas, aunque al Oro SÍ y también bastante más abajo... La verdad, es que recuerdo que ambos compramos el Oro en los mismos entornos y con el Euro alrededor de los 1,37... Y eso que el Oro andaba bastante más arriba.

De todas formas, vamos a esperar a mañana y los días sucesivos... Pienso que lo de hoy ha sido un movimiento especulativo que a servido para "barrer" gacelas. Ha habido una auténtica "sangría" en las divisas, en los MPs y en el Petróleo, el Bund se ha ido a las "nubes", etc. y eso que no he analizado aún lo sucedido hoy, pues me apetecía ver la película "El Francotirador" y a ello nos hemos dedicado. Por cierto, muy buena la película...

Yo no creo mucho en el movimiento efectuado hoy por el par EUR/USD y, si hubiera un cambio de tendencia a corto, no creo que superase los 1,12/1.15, pero la verdad NO lo veo... quede claro que en el corto plazo.

Bueno, Refinanciado, yo algo SÍ que sé sobre las Divisas, y también los riesgos que se asumen con las mismas, más si son "físicas", pero claro yo contemplo ese "mundo paralelo" al que tú haces referencia y buena parte de mí Patrimonio está orientado hacia esa posibilidad, que tampoco tiene porqué producirse, pero donde las divisas "físicas" suelen ser muy interesantes... Ejemplos recientes: Argentina, Ucrania, Venezuela, Brasil, Turquía... En esos países habrá sido interesante la posesión "física" de MPs, pero mucho más tener USD... ¿No?

Refinanciado, hay que tener la mente lo más "despejada" posible y actuar en consecuencia y a "Roma" se puede llegar a través de muchos caminos...

# bankiero: Uno de los motivos por los que me "gustan" las divisas "físicas" es el que apuntas, aunque no sé si en el próximo lustro la UE existirá o no, pero de lo que estoy convencido es que viviremos situaciones muy estresantes en todos los órdenes.

Y dejo esta noticia... Curiosa, porque no se entiende ese "nerviosismo" en los cambios regulatorios de la India y de un día para otro...

RBI decides to futher restrict gold imports, retracts a day later | Business Standard News

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Mar 2015)

*Big brother avanza y no se inmuta ni el apuntador*

Una noticia importante del día de hoy es la llegada de Windows 10 para junio, julio.

Por primera vez, el "filántropo" Bill Gates cambia radicalmente su política comercial.

La actualización a Windows 10 será gratuita para todos los que tengan un Windows anterior, sea legal o pirateado.

Nadie regala duros a cuatro pesetas luego, algún truco tendrá el almendruco.

Para iniciar Windows 10 ya no hará falta un nombre de usuario y una contraseña. La autentificación se podrá hacer mediante huella dactilar, reconocimiento facial o de retina.

Huelga decir, que la huella dactilar, el facies o la retina es la suya (y sólo suya).

Un pasito más.

Welcome Big Brother!

Windows 10 anuncia fecha de salida y una decisión sorprendente: legalizará las copias piratas - Bolsamania.com

P.S. ¿Quién le paga a Bill su gesto de gratuidad? ¿La NSA?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, cualquiera que conozca las andanzas del "pájaro" ese de Bill Gates ya sabe de qué pie "cojea"... Dejo un artículo que nos explica algunas cosas sobre el personaje y, además, es que la "asociación" de Bill Gates, Recokefeller y Buffett da auténtico "repelús"...

- Bill Gates habla sobre

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Bueno, cualquiera que conozca las andanzas del "pájaro" ese de Bill Gates ya sabe de qué pie "cojea"... Dejo un artículo que nos explica algunas cosas sobre el personaje y, además, es que la "asociación" de Bill Gates, Recokefeller y Buffett da auténtico "repelús"...
> 
> - Bill Gates habla sobre
> 
> Saludos.



Desgraciadamente, el problema no es el "pájaro". El pájaro, éste, no deja de ser un peón en el tablero de ajedrez.

¿Quién le dejó hacer tan ingentes sumas de dinero?

¿Su extraordinaria capacidad innovativa en un país magníficamente emprendedor (con 50 millones de pobres)?

Si el problema fuese el pájaro éste, le pegamos un tiro (o le ponemos una de sus vacunas repleta de aluminio) y ya está, asunto zanjado.

Pero, el problema, no es el pájaro. El problema es quién está detrás. Ése nunca aparece, ni aparacerá, en los massmierda.

Un saludo Fernando.

P.S. Siempre me llamó la atención la Historia de (los) Amancio Ortega. Su madre era costurera del tres al cuarto y el hijo en 40 años monta Inditex. ¿Solo? ¡Imposible!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch aplica la misma "imaginación" que con Bill Gates... Hubo unos tiempos en que no habían patrulleras de la Guardia Civil en las costas gallegas. ¡Ay! amigo, que las cosas a veces son más "simples" de lo que parecen...

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## AndyKaufman (19 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Bueno, cualquiera que conozca las andanzas del "pájaro" ese de Bill Gates ya sabe de qué pie "cojea"... Dejo un artículo que nos explica algunas cosas sobre el personaje y, además, es que la "asociación" de Bill Gates, Recokefeller y Buffett da auténtico "repelús"...
> 
> - Bill Gates habla sobre
> 
> Saludos.



Si alguien se cree lo que pone en ese enlace, más vale que salga a la calle con un gorro de papel de aluminio.

No está mal, cortamos un video en el momento justo para que parezca que dice lo contrario... Aquí tienes el video entero, alrededor del minuto 4:30

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaF-fq2Zn7I

Hay que ser lerdo para creerse lo de ese link, de verdad...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Lo que dice el enlace es algo ya muy viejo y que salió por primera vez en el "Sunday Times", allá por Mayo de 2009, donde se daban detalles de la reunión llevada a cabo en casa de Sir Paul Norse y allí estuvieron Bill Gates, David Rockefeller Jr., Warren Buffett, Michael Bloomberg, Ted Turner, Oprah Winfrey...

Vamos a ver, ese asunto tuvo bastante resonancia en su momento en los medios estadounidenses, ahora bien cada cual es muy libre de opinar como le parezca. Y, SÍ, en la "Viña del Señor" hay de todo y también lerdos, asnos, zamarros...


----------



## timi (19 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo sigo viendo lo que sigo viendo...
> 
> - Foto y video: Rusia realiza ejercicios militares sin precedentes en todo el paÃ*s - RT
> 
> ...



cosas que pasan,,,,:fiufiu:

EE.UU. traslada 800 tanques y blindados a Alemania por una posible agresiÃ³n de Rusia | La prÃ³xima guerra.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias,

Asi es amigo, los sueños sólo esos son, suños, pero por ilusión que no quede, jeje.

No te discuto que el tema de las divisas es muy interesante y que puedes salvar buena parte de tus ahorros si sabes cual comprar, es muy posible que adquiera alguna divisa para ello, no obstante, lo veo como una variable más que aumenta el riesgo para conservar ahorros.

Lo del Banco de Madrid me ha hecho recordar lo frágil que es el sistema y que en cualquier parte y en cualquier momento y justo donde menos te lo esperas, te puede saltar la liebre.

No veo sentido el seguir en la rueda e incluso contribuyendo a que el problema se haga mas grande, en ese aspecto el unico sentido que veo para conservar ahorros es tener MPs, evidentemente vivimos en este sistema y debemos tener reservas suficientes en el fiat de turno, pero eso no quita que estemos como Damocles.

Ni siquiera veo que adquirir viviendas -aunque sea a buen precio- sea una buena manera de conservar ahorros, ya que estás a expensas de la voracidad del político de turno y por ahí si que te puede sangrar a impuestos sin que puedas hacer nada, si resulta que en esos momentos no cuentas con dinero disponible para hacer frente al impuesto revolucionario te quedan dos opciones, o vender tu vivienda con buen descuento (perdiendo lo ganado) o perder tu vivienda. Está claro que donde vives es otro tema y lo defenderás a muerte, pero una vivienda que tienes para alquilar o guardar tus ahorros, no.

Bankiero, cuando suelo buscar monedas, me he encontrado con muchas en euros y en ecus mucho antes de que el euro fuera vigente como moneda única, también he encontrado documentos que mencionan a la UE como tal desde hace bastantes años.

Llevan muchos años preparándolo -creo que hasta yo andaba en pañales cuando estaban en ello-, no creo que tanto, esfuerzos, molestias, gastos, tiempo, etc. sea para que sólo dure unos pocos años.

Me temo que la UE llegó para quedarse, no olvideis el MEDE y lo que se ha firmado para pagar las deudas contraidas como prioridad (parece que Grecia lo ha olvidado, pero está el papel firmado).

La guinda será el tratado de libre comercio con USA, eso nos atara al menos lo que duren los usanos. Otra cosas es la cotización del euro respecto al dolar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Bueno, amigo, pocas horas después los "Sueños" parece que han sido eso... Acabo de "repasar" los mercados y esto es lo que se veía hace unos minutos:

- Oro a $1165,40 y la Plata a $15,890...

- Petróleo a $55,14...

- EUR/USD a 1,0693...

Por tanto, todo corrigiendo y, especialmente, la "moneda única", aunque por "ilusión" que no quede... De todas formas, hay que seguir teniéndola porque sino para qué coño nos sirve pasar por la "vida".

Mira, Refinanciado, los colapsos, sean del tipo que sean, pueden tener los mismos finales, es decir los que suelen pagar los "platos rotos" son siempre los mismos, pero los procesos pueden ser muy diferentes. Digo esto, porque SÍ, nuestros MPs están para lo que están, pero normalmente, antes de que fueran "útiles", habría que usar otros medios de pago y algunas divisas "físicas" pueden ocupar ese lugar. De todas formas, esa es una opción para gente que lo tenga claro y conozca el tema, porque sino se va a pringar SÍ o SÍ...

Respecto a la "protección" del Patrimonio cada vez se está poniendo más complicada. Han cercenado el ahorro conservador y rentista, de manera que las opciones van disminuyendo en cantidad y calidad. Supongo que se "promociona" la asunción de riesgo y lo observo entre amigos, conocidos, etc. que suelen preguntarme mucho acerca de entrar en la Bolsa... Evidentemente, les digo que si les interesa que esperen y cuando vean en los medios de comunicación que la Bolsa está "incendiada", pues entonces será el momento de que se lo planteen...

En principio, la UE es algo que se "creó" con unas determinadas "pretensiones" y, como bien dices, el Tratado de Libre Comercio entre la UE y los EE.UU. debería suponer el cierre del "círculo"... Esto va más allá de los Gobiernos y aquí hablamos de quienes ostentan el auténtico "Poder" (Corporaciones, etc.). Otra cosa es que la UE siga conformada tal y como está, por tanto NO es descartable que el "mapa" sufra variaciones, aunque nosotros (los españoles) vamos a seguir ahí, simplemente porque a EE.UU./OTAN les interesa, no por otras "razones"...

Bueno, las cotizaciones de las monedas parece que no les importan sustancialmente... Si te fijas, las QE han seguido un "patrón preestablecido": primero EE.UU., luego Japón y ahora la UE... Está claro que los distintos Bancos Centrales y, sobre todo, el BPI ya se habían puesto de acuerdo en el "proceso" a seguir.

Lo del Banco de Madrid debería hacer reflexionar a la gente... y aquí ya comentamos en su momento lo que se había decidido en el G-20 sobre la política a seguir con los bancos que quebrarán o fueran insolventes...

Y, cambiando de tema, ayer vimos que el Terrorismo en el Norte de África es una amenaza muy seria para la UE meridional y, especialmente, para nuestro país. Por ese lado, ya deberían empezarse a tomar medidas y ésas son las que son... por impopulares que puedan ser.

Dejo un buen artículo...

- ¿Puede la Reserva Federal provocar un

Saludos.


----------



## fff (19 Mar 2015)

Venta de las reservas de oro de España durante la Guerra Civil

Un poco de historia interesante


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Mar 2015)

Me acaban de traer a la oficina los 1000 $ que encargue a esta gente...en un sobre discreto ..un 10...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Inteligente artículo...

- No se olviden del petróleo | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Mar 2015)

El Brent sigue cayendo, pero el Mercado sigue en contango:

Oil stockpiles are still increasing, with 458 million barrels in storage, by far a new record: 

Crude Oil Prices Drop Again, but They're Unlikely to Hit $20 - TheStreet

Todo es muy impredecible hoy en dia, pero no creo en las predicciones del Citi, porque a esos precios, en una Carrera de Resistencia a medio plazo, el fracking usano pierde.

Para las companyias con capacidad de almacenamiento, como a CLH, este contango le va de pm

In a World Awash With Crude Oil, Storage Companies Are Kings - Bloomberg Business

Pero sigo creyendo que a la larga, usa perderia en caso de mantenerse esos precios (1.5 trillones en crudo gasta usa, 8% del GDP). Este articulo me ha resultado interesantisimo

Falling crude oil prices&apos; impact on U.S. economy - Daily Southtown

Por tanto, ante esta situacion, cual sera el siguiente movimiento de los usanos si no pueden interferir en el precio del crudo, sabiendo que a corto plazo les va fenomenal pero que a medio les empezara a ir no tan bien? Da miedo mirar hacia Ucrania e Iran para buscar una respuesta...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Esta mañana me leía la noticia que enlazabas y no podía evitar "sonreírme". Mira, la proporción de carros de combate vs blindados siempre es muy "simbólica", así que la noticia tiene un efecto más "propagandístico" que otra cosa. Supongo que habrán envíado unos cuantos Abrams M1A2 (que es lo que realmente cuenta...) y un gran número de Bradley M2A3, Stryker, M1 13... También ten en cuenta que el Ejército de EE.UU. mantiene la proporción más alta de vehículo a soldado en el mundo y supongo que ello les quedó como "lección" bien aprendida tras sus enfrentamientos -más bien "palizas" recibidas...- contra las unidades acorazadas alemanas durante la II WW...

Además, los EE.UU. tienen ya la potentísima 1ª División Acorazada acuartelada en Wiesbaden (Alemania). 

# JohnGalt: Interesantes artículos los que has dejado. Sobre tu reflexión final, pues ya sabes lo que dice la Historia sobre las reacciones de los americanos cuando las cosas les van muy torcidas... No hace falta mirar a Ucrania o a Irán, ya que pueden montar un "cirio" en cualquier lugar del mundo, incluida su "casa"...

Y os dejo una selección de noticias...

- STRATFOR: â€œESTADOS UNIDOS TIENE COMO OBJETIVO IMPEDIR UNA ALIANZA ENTRE RUSIA Y ALEMANIAâ€ | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- SI NO QUIERES SENTIR ASCO HACIA EL SER HUMANO, NO LEAS ESTO |

- Dominio chino: "Seremos testigos del mayor traslado de poder de la historia" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Ahí dejo unas noticias "metaleras"...

- Gold price to double by 2030 thanks to Asia: report | MINING.com

- Why Goldman Sachs is wrong about commodity prices: Philip Richards | MINING.com

- Gold forecast: Bearish sentiment clouding bullish fundamentals | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2015)

Este artículo merece una detenida lectura...

- Hambone's stuff: Treasury Buying - Pyramid, Ponzi, or GDP Crushing Paradox???

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a la "protección" del Patrimonio cada vez se está poniendo más complicada. Han cercenado el ahorro conservador y rentista, de manera que las opciones van disminuyendo en cantidad y calidad. Supongo que se "promociona" la asunción de riesgo y lo observo entre amigos, conocidos, etc. que suelen preguntarme mucho acerca de entrar en la Bolsa... Evidentemente, les digo que si les interesa que esperen y cuando vean en los medios de comunicación que la Bolsa está "incendiada", pues entonces será el momento de que se lo planteen...



Tu comentario me parece muy interesante y muy revelador de los tiempos en los que vivimos.

La "protección" del Patrimonio. ¿El Patrimonio de quién?

El Patrimonio del ciudadano lambda ya no interesa para el mantenimiento del sistema económico que ellos están instaurando a marchas forzadas.

¿Por qué?

Porque el ciudadano lambda con Patrimonio consume mucho más los recursos del Estado via Sanidad y Servicios y su "Patrimonio" no aporta nada, o casi nada, al sistema económico que ellos han instaurado (por ejemplo, mediante deslocalizaciones sucesivas según los intereses del (su) mercado.

Antes, hace no tanto tiempo, una empresa familiar contaba con su Patrimonio para mantener floreciente su negocio. Ahora, ya no. Eso se acabó. ¿Cuántas empresas familiares o Sociedades Limitadas españolas, francesas, italianas, alemanas han desaparaecido en el limbo de los justos?

Un increíble montón. Muchísimas.

No interesa ese tipo de economía.

La calidad de la máquina herramienta que se fabricaba en los Estados Unidos hace 40 años era de tal calidad que se compraba con absoluta confianza en el mercado de segunda mano en Méjico y Venezuela (por poner dos ejemplos). Hoy en día eso, se acabó.

No es el tipo de economía (calidad) que interesa.

(Cito a la máquina herramienta usana pero lo mismo podría decir de la vasca o de la Saint Étienne - Francia -)

Luego, el Patrimonio del ciudadano Lamda, se lo traen al pairo.

Forget it!



fernandojcg dijo:


> En principio, la UE es algo que se "creó" con unas determinadas "pretensiones" y, como bien dices, el Tratado de Libre Comercio entre la UE y los EE.UU. debería suponer el cierre del "círculo"... Esto va más allá de los Gobiernos y aquí hablamos de quienes ostentan el auténtico "Poder" (Corporaciones, etc.). Otra cosa es que la UE siga conformada tal y como está, por tanto NO es descartable que el "mapa" sufra variaciones, aunque nosotros (los españoles) vamos a seguir ahí, simplemente porque a EE.UU./OTAN les interesa, no por otras "razones"...



El cierre del círculo me parece incluso más inquietante de lo que describes. No creo que acabe en el TTIP. Hay más tratados de libre comercio en la plancha del panadero. Incluso uno con Rusia-China-India.
No nos olvidemos que los detentores de la pasta (por decirlo coloquialmente) si bien son de USA, China, Alemania (estos son una sucursal de los primeros) o India, antes de ser de esos países, son los detentores de la pasta.

P.S.
Detentor de la pasta, significa, Big Brother (el que puede ejercer el poder sobre los demás).


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: ¡Joder! Quizás, sea una cuestión de "semántica" o que yo soy más "realista"... Si no tuviera "X" Patrimonio -tampoco nada del otro mundo-, no me "sangrarían" a impuestos y llevo ya unos cuantos "añitos" así... Ya lo creo que les interesamos aquellos a los que les pueden sacar "cacho" y sino de qué hoy he tenido que firmar una mierda de "papelito" por realizar una mierda de ingreso en efectivo -por "tocar los huevos", todo sea dicho de paso...-.

frisch, ya me conoces de otro foro y sabes que me caracterizo por cuestionar casi todo este Matrix que tienen montado y soy muy cercano al "orwelismo", pero no creo que éste acabe instaurándose y eso que hoy he estado leyendo un magnífico artículo sobre este tema. ¿Por qué NO lo veo? Simplemente, o habrá Rebelión/Revolución y/o Guerra. ¿Cuándo? Ni pajolera idea, pero por el camino que vamos aún lo veremos tú y yo... siendo la segunda opción apuntada la que tiene más posibilidades de producirse.

Vamos hacia un mundo "Bipolar" e históricamente eso siempre ha sido un punto de "ruptura" y que luego se ha "agudizado". Nada me hace pensar que ahora o a "X" tiempo vaya a ser diferente.

En fin, frisch, yo puedo llegar a ser más "pesimista" que tú, pero de momento la opción "orweliana" pura NO la contemplo, ya que entiendo que no les queda "tiempo" para llevarla a cabo. Además, para aquellos que seguimos los temas geopolíticos y militares, da la sensación de que los "tiros" van a venir por otro lado...

Un abrazo, frisch.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 00:33 ----------

# frisch: Te gustará...

- The Daily Bell - The Wolf Is Guarding the Hen House: The Government's War on Cyberterrorism

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

Interesantes comentarios, espero poder participar por la tarde-noche

Ahora dejo esta notica:

Banco Madrid será liquidado y sus clientes recibirán un máximo de 100.000 euros



Spoiler



El Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) ha decidido que no procede rescatar a la entidad Banco Madrid, propiedad de la andorrana BPA, por lo que la entidad se ve abocada a la liquidación por la vía concursal y sus clientes recibirán un máximo de 100.000 euros por cuenta.

La comisión rectora del FROB, en su reunión de hoy, ha acordado comunicar al juez de lo mercantil número 1 de Madrid, la "no apertura de un proceso de resolución a la entidad Banco de Madrid", en respuesta al auto de este juez que le pidió aclarar si quería rescatar o liquidar la entidad. 

El auto suspendía el procedimiento de concurso ordinario de la entidad de Banco Madrid y daba un plazo de 14 días para que el FROB comunicara su decisión sobre el futuro de la entidad. 

Según informa el FROB en nota de prensa, no procede el rescate de la entidad al no darse las condiciones de riesgo sistémico que requieran la utilización de fondos públicos.

La comisión rectora del organismo ha tomado esta decisión tras la reunión de la comisión ejecutiva del Banco de España que acordó que no procedía el rescate de la entidad y así se lo comunicó al organismo español de reestructuración bancaria.

El FROB ha informado a los titulares de los depósitos dinerarios de esta filial del BPA de que el Banco de España ha determinado que "habiéndose producido el impago de depósitos dinerarios vencibles y exigibles, Banco de Madrid S.A.U. se encuentra en situación de imposibilidad de restituirlos, sin que tenga perspectivas de poder hacerlo en un futuro inmediato".

*Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos*

Tras la decisión de no rescatarlo, entra en escena el Fondo de Garantía de Entidades de Crédito, una hucha para emergencias del sector bancario financiada por aportaciones de los bancos y cuyo objetivo es garantizar los depósitos en entidades de crédito hasta un límite fijado legalmente. 

Así, se ejecutará la garantía sobre los depositantes de Banco Madrid conforme a la normativa, es decir, los clientes que aún no hubieran retirado su dinero recibirán hasta un máximo de 100.000 euros por titular. En el caso de los depositantes, la devolución podría demorarse un mes. Por otra parte, esto no quiere decir que no puedan recuperar una cantidad mayor cuando se proceda a su liquidación en el procedimiento concursal.

En este procedimiento la deuda pública en manos de la entidad y el montante de las previsibles sanciones a la entidad serán claves, según los expertos. 

A cierre de noviembre de 2014, unos 15.000 clientes tenían más de 695,6 millones depositados en Banco Madrid, pero está por ver qué cantidad atesora a día de hoy tras la espantada de sus clientes. 

Precisamente, los depósitos del banco están bloqueados desde el pasado día 16 de este mes, cuando los nuevos administradores nombrados por el Banco de España solicitaron concurso de acreedores tras la fuga de depósitos de los días anteriores. 

Entre los clientes señalados de Banco Madrid figura la familia del expresidente de la Generalitat Jordi Pujol que había ocultado parte de su fortuna en la Banca Privada Andorrana (BPA) y que el año pasado regularizó 3,1 millones de euros a través de Banco Madrid. En la actualidad, la familia Pujol tiene atrapados en Banco Madrid 1,3 millones de euros que había depositado para hacer frente a las multas que Hacienda les pudiera imponer. Otros nombres conocidos, como el del inversor Ram Bhavnani o el del futbolista Carles Puyol figuran también en la lista de afectados.

El Sepblac, unidad de inteligencia financiera española dependiente del Ministerio de Economía investigaba a Banco Madrid por entender que pudo ayudar al lavado del dinero y acababa de concluir su informe cuando el Tesoro de EEUU acusó a BPA, dueño de Banco Madrid de blanquear dinero de clientes. Entonces la entidad andorrana intervino al BPA y el Banco de España hizo lo propio con Banco Madrid.




No deja de llamarme la atención algunos "afectados" que mencionan -y no son para nada de Madrid, jeje-, aunque para muchos como nosotros esos 100k son un buen pico, para ese tipo de gente no es más que calderilla, es decir, no les dejan ni pa' pipas.

Esto me recuerda al tema de los controladores, comienzan con "los ricos" para que no se vea mal, pero los ajusten nos tocarán a todos (investíguese sobre el origen de los impuestos)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Está claro... Lo de Banco de Madrid es un "ensayo" perfectamente preparado y, además, "auspiciado" desde los EE.UU., a través de su ataque al BPA de Andorra. Curiosamente, si se ponen a la "tarea", hay países que son auténticos paraísos fiscales y donde, realmente, debe haber dinero de sobras procedente de actividades ilícitas, pero siempre hay que "empezar" por el lado más débil... 

En cuanto a la repercusión social va a ser mínima, ya que el Banco Madrid estaba considerado una de las mejores entidades de Banca Privada en España, por tanto para "ricos"... Supongo que SÍ, que debían de haber "manzanas podridas", pero van a hacer pagar a bastantes justos por pocos pecadores... Lo lógico era separar la paja del grano y los que están "limpios" deberían de recibir todo su dinero. Evidentemente, estamos en una situación y unas medidas más propias de una República bananera que de un Estado "democrático"... A este paso, tanto si gusta como si no, el "colchón" como "hucha" empieza a tener cada vez más protagonismo. Manda cojones hasta dónde estamos llegando...

Dejo dos artículos muy buenos...

Uno de Leopoldo Abadía...

- Hipocresía en funcionamiento. Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Y la siguiente llega un poco de todo: Greenspan, USD, Oro, Rublo, las "fechas" barajadas en mi estudio... Destacar lo dicho por Greenspan: "algo gordo se avecina"...

- Alan Greenspan advierte de una inflación explosiva. Se lanza el nuevo sistema de cotización mundial del oro

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2015)

*frisch* el patrimonio del ciudadano lambda no interesa, no cotiza al alza, no se valora como antaño...¿por qué?

Fácil, antaño la banca precisaba de todos los lambdas que pudiera acaparar para hacer su trabajo (pagar intereses al ahorrador, y cobrárselos al hipotecado)

¿por qué cayeron tanto las hipotecas tras el 2008?

Fácil, para que voy a matarme a cobrar intereses a los que me deben las hipotecas si saco una miseria en la cuenta de resultados al final del año...invierto esa pasta que me deja el BCE cada vez que la necesito a bajos intereses en comprar deuda a mayores intereses...de paso sigo metiendo mano en el sector inmobiliario, comprando urbanizaciones a precio de derribo y vendiéndolas por partes tras desahuciar a los que no puedan pagar...a mayores, parte de esa pasta que pido prestada la voy a invertir en bolsa, como tengo dinero casi ilimitado yo y mis colegas banqueros, entraremos a saco en las blue chips de cada país, y las subiremos mientras queramos, cobraremos dividendos, y les colocaremos a muchos pardillos fondos de inversión con los que más pronto o más tarde quedarán pillados.

La banca tradicional ha desaparecido, los tipos se han venido abajo, y ahora el dinero les sale gratis...¿para que buscar ahorradores tradicionales?

Antes quien tenía en un banco 20 millones de pesetas era un cliente VIP, se le ofrecían cosas interesantes (rentabilidad), ahora poco menos que se le dice "si no te vale pírate...¿pero ya me dirás a dónde?"

El dinero no llega, ni llegará al sector privado de la pequeña empresa, ni al ciudadano de a pie emprendedor. No precisan de ese elemento en sus balances para hacer dinero, las "cajas de ahorros" que en teoría hacían esa función en sus tiempos, se las han cargado a todas (fuera la mediocre competencia que tenían), gracias a una mala gestión y escándalos imperdonables.

¿Qué queda?...dependencia total y absoluta del ciudadano de la banca pero no de la banca por el ciudadano. Han cerrado el círculo entre el estado y la banca, el ciudadano es un mero espectador, que trata de exigir sus derechos, pero solo obtiene que le exijan sus obligaciones.

Plan de pensiones en oro...al menos un 25%...malo será que no se pueda vender dentro de 25 años en nuestro retiro en la India o Brasil...no os fieis en demasía de ellos...ahora toca Andorra como campo de pruebas...¿mañana?

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## frisch (20 Mar 2015)

*Ttip*

Interesante entrevista a Susan George.

Susan George: "Medio centenar de potentados imponen las leyes económicas de la UE" | Diario Público


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vaya, vaya... Otro que piensa igual que yo sobre cómo se va a "resolver" esto...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-19/p...market-mania-will-end-revolution-taxes-or-war

Y unas declaraciones de Chosmky...

- Chomsky revela cÃ³mo EE.UU. suministrÃ³ armas a Israel en la ofensiva contra Gaza - RT

Por cierto, los MPs continúan al alza, aunque sea "timidamente"... el Oro a $1178 y la Plata a 16,428.

# frisch: Muy bueno el artículo aportado y es una pena que este tipo de informaciones queden "arrinconadas"... bueno, en parte, nos merecemos lo que nos está pasando. Curiosamente, el artículo apoya mis "percepciones" de que vamos hacia una "Bipolaridad" y luego qué...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

Sr. Fernando ¿ como ve el Yuan ?...estoy tentado...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: De momento, NO lo veo, aunque ciertamente es de las pocas divisas que se han fortalecido contra el USD, pero eso precisamente no "invita" a comprarla. Se puede tener en el "radar", de hecho hace tiempo que sigo el Yuan, pero su fortaleza me ha desincentivado... En cualquier caso, te dejo un gráfico a distintos períodos y puedes formarte tu propia opinión. Luego, ya será cuestión tuya si asumes o no el "riesgo"...

- USD CNY | Dólar estadounidense Yuan Chino | Cambio USD CNY - Investing.com

Sin embargo, es posible que el día que el USD quede "crujido" se impongan otras monedas y el Yuan está AHÍ... Sin embargo, parece que antes habrá que "arreglar" el tema de los portaaviones... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo: De momento, NO lo veo, aunque ciertamente es de las pocas divisas que se han fortalecido contra el USD, pero eso precisamente no "invita" a comprarla. Se puede tener en el "radar", de hecho hace tiempo que sigo el Yuan, pero su fortaleza me ha desincentivado... En cualquier caso, te dejo un gráfico a distintos períodos y puedes formarte tu propia opinión. Luego, ya será cuestión tuya si asumes o no el "riesgo"...
> 
> - USD CNY | Dólar estadounidense Yuan Chino | Cambio USD CNY - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2015)

creo que esto hara subir el metal y no bajar , que opináis?

Punto de inflexiÃ³n en la historia del oro: lanzan nuevo sistema de cotizaciÃ³n mundial - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A propósito del Yuan, una amiga (¡Gracias, Ana!) me ha enviado esto:

- marzo 2015 Archivos - OroyFinanzas.com

En lo personal, sigo pensando que su hipotética inclusión en esa "cesta" NO es una "invitación" para entrar en esa divisa, al menos por el momento... Más adelante, ya se verá...

Y lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿SubirÃ¡ o no la Fed las tasas de interÃ©s?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 19:15 ----------




timi dijo:


> creo que esto hara subir el metal y no bajar , que opináis?
> 
> Punto de inflexiÃ³n en la historia del oro: lanzan nuevo sistema de cotizaciÃ³n mundial - RT



Hola, timi: Pero... si son los MISMOS "perros", más Goldman Sachs...:cook:

Resumiendo, NADA va a cambiar...:abajo:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, parece que NO voy tan desencaminado en mis "percepciones"... Afortunadamente, los que lleváis tiempo en el hilo ya sabéis que he comentado todo esto bastante antes de los que ahora aparecen en el enlace que anexo. Sin embargo, en él no aparecen analistas que llevan también tiempo en la misma "dirección" que yo estoy siguiendo... Bueno, quizás, es que no son tan conocidos.

- EXPERTOS FINANCIEROS DE TODO EL MUNDO ADVIERTEN: “VAMOS CAMINO DE LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y esto para los más "plateros"...

- Silver may bottom this year, with meaningful gains next - Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches,

Esto para mí es una de tantas pruebas que nos indica que la mayoría de lo que nos venden es virtual, seguimos una cotización de algo que no existe, nuestra economía funciona en base a esto, "compramos", "vendemos" con algo que no podemos ver (fiat), a través de plataformas virtuales, esa plataforma nos indica con una anotación electrónica que hemos "comprado" o "vendido" esa cosa; si eso sube en bits, saltamos de alegría, porque esa anotación nos da como resultado un número mayor, sin embargo, si esa cosa baja en bits, nos tiramos de los pelos porque ese número es menor.

Pero la realidad, es que esa cosa que compramos, no existe.

El petróleo de tipo Brent está a punto de acabarse: los yacimientos están secos



Spoiler



Aunque los campos de petróleo de Brent siguen dando el nombre al tipo de petróleo de referencia en el mercado mundial, lo cierto es que los pozos están casi secos y su producción es mínima, informa hoy The Wall Street Journal.

El Brent es el principal crudo de referencia en el mercado mundial, frente a otros indicadores, como el petróleo intermedio de Texas o WTI, de referencia en Estados Unidos, u otro más reciente que se maneja desde Oriente Medio. 

*La historia del Brent*

El Brent se produce en el Mar del Norte. Su nombre procede de la plataforma extractora más importante de ese mar, cuya denominación (plataforma Brent) la toma de una especie de ganso de color casi negro que procede del Ártico y emigra al Mar del Norte en los inviernos, el ganso Brent. El color de este ganso es parecido al color del petróleo, de ahí la decisión de llamar a esta antigua plataforma con el nombre de Brent. 

El Journal recuerda que los yacimientos de Brent, en las islas escocesas de Shetland, en el Mar del Norte, llegaron a aportar más de 400.000 barriles por día de crudo en 1984. Hoy en día, en cambio, apenas producen unos mil barriles diarios. 

También dice que la compañía Shell está a la espera de recibir permiso para desmontar una de las cuatro plataformas marinas del tamaño de la Torre Eiffel que han estado bombeando petróleo en esos campos desde casi cuarenta años. 

"En unos pocos años, el crudo de referencia de Brent, una medición crucial para los precios mundiales de petróleo, no contendrá nada de Brent", dice el periódico en una nota fechada en Londres. 

Todo esto está acelerando los cambios para definir un precio del petróleo que sirva de referencia en los mercados mundiales, teniendo en cuenta que el WTI no sirve porque sólo se concentra en Estados Unidos, que de por sí no puede exportar crudo. 

La firma Platts, que proporciona datos para definir el precio del Brent, hace tiempo que dejó de utilizar el crudo de esos yacimientos como único componente de la canasta de crudos, e incluye el petróleo de otros campos del Mar del Norte. 

Pero puede llegar a extenderse más esa canasta, con productos de yacimientos más lejanos, como África Occidental, Asia Central y "hasta Brasil", dijo al diario el director global de mercados de la firma Platts, Jorge Montepeque.



La pregunta es: ¿algún día abriremos los ojos y nos daremos cuenta de que nuestra "realidad virtual" no existe?

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* te aseguro que si no existieran las armas de destrucción masiva, desde artefactos nucleares, pasando por armas químicas y de propina las biológicas, capaces de arrasar un continente en pocas horas/días, la guerra sería el pan nuestro de cada generación.

Por suerte (o desgracia), según se mire, los posibles enemigos importantes, son demasiado fuertes, y capaces de morir matando, y le pese a quién le pese, el miedo es uno de nuestros sentimientos o instintos más fuertes, y nos ayuda a mantenernos vivos.

Tu lo sabes mejor que yo Fernando, pero la tercera guerra mundial lleva sonando practicante desde que terminó la segunda. ojo, no digo que no pueda pasar, pues la ley de Murphy la tengo muy presente a diario, no obstante, el miedo cultiva "cobardes", o cautelosos, llamémoslo como más nos guste, y esa cautela a que nos den un puntapié en el trasero es lo que nos evita cabrear demasiado a nadie.

Solo veo una 3ª WW si los países y sus ciudadanos ya no tienen nada que perder, pero de momento, la masa tiene mucho que perder, y creo que cada día que pasa más...y mientras haya tanto que perder, la esclavitud a un sistema que "funciona" para ellos, está garantizada sin necesidad de "petardazos"

Un saludo


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Mar 2015)

El oro está aguantando y ahora cotiza a 1.183,50USD, el Euro parece que remonta, ahora está a 1,0814USD.

¿Cazando Gacelitas?, ¿Acuerdo con Grecia?, tenemos noticias contradictorias como estas:

HSBC sorprende y apuesta por el fin de la fortaleza del dólar frente al euro

La gran banca cree que el euro perderá la paridad frente al dólar este mismo año

No lo sé, pero si machacan en los medios con algún tema, es para buscar pardillos...

Por cierto, he visto esta noticia y me ha llamado la atención (¿buscando más gacelillas?):

Una empresa formada por españoles lleva los Bitcoins a los cajeros tradicionales

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Vamos a ser sensatos: ¿Quién desea la guerra? Pues, NADIE que esté en sus cabales, pero un conocimiento amplio de la Historia me demuestra que la "decisión" de llevarla a cabo depende más de unos "poderosos", normalmente asociados al mundo económico-financiero, que de los que ponen los muertos, es decir la "masa"... Y eso ha sido así durante milenios y seguirá siendo así hasta que nuestra especie desaparezca del planeta, recuerda que el hombre es un lobo para el hombre...

Mira, paketazo, las armas de destrucción masiva llevan décadas de existencia y no han impedido grandes conflictos después de la II WW: Corea, Vietnam, Irak... Luego, tenemos buena parte del Tercer Mundo en guerra: Oriente Medio, África... Y más "cerca": Ucrania...

Sí, ya sé que estos conflictos pueden considerarse "menores", ya que no nos han alcanzado, pero tanto rearme como el que estamos viviendo sugiere dos cosas: estar preparados para la guerra y conseguir la "superioridad"... Y te advierto que en las grandes potencias, sobre todo en los EE.UU., pero también en Rusia, se está avanzando mucho en nuevas "formas" de realizar la guerra para obtener la mayor eficacia posible. En las revistas militares que suelo leer vienen esbozos sobre esos nuevos posibles escenarios y lo "tranquilizador" es que todo puede ser bastante "rápido", de manera que hasta con Suerte no nos enteraríamos de casi nada...

En fin, paketazo, lo mejor que puede suceder es que la "cantinela" de la Tercera Guerra Mundial siga sonando, pero por su efecto "disuasor" y no por su capacidad "real" de llevarse a cabo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 22:07 ----------

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, la verdad, los analistas de HSBC, al igual que los otros "iluminados", no se habrán "estrujado" los sesos para llegar a la horquilla de precios que manejan en el par EUR/USD. Lo "normal" es que se llegue a ver la paridad, pero pienso que aún es pronto para cuestionar la actual fortaleza del USD, y la mejor prueba de lo que comento la tenemos observando lo que está sucediendo en los países emergentes... Mientras, la "confusión" siga reinando en el mundo de las divisas, más lo que está pasando en países como Venezuela, Brasil, Turquía, Rusia, Sudáfrica... no se pueden soltar "chorradas" como las de estos TONTOS... ¿O pretenden "parecerlo"?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, parece que NO voy tan desencaminado en mis "percepciones"... Afortunadamente, los que lleváis tiempo en el hilo ya sabéis que he comentado todo esto bastante antes de los que ahora aparecen en el enlace que anexo. Sin embargo, en él no aparecen analistas que llevan también tiempo en la misma "dirección" que yo estoy siguiendo... Bueno, quizás, es que no son tan conocidos.
> 
> - EXPERTOS FINANCIEROS DE TODO EL MUNDO ADVIERTEN: “VAMOS CAMINO DE LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Muy preocupante...están arruinando al pequeño ahorrador a base de corralitos, bolsa y demás...uno no sabe que coño hacer para protegerse ni donde meter el dinero...MP's tiran precios, ladrillo también, depende la divisa también, Bancolchon que si te lo pueden robar, Bolsa, un casino....malo si no tienes dinero y casi peor si lo tienes, siempre a la expectativa si te lo roban y tal...:|


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2015)

Pues, SÍ, El hombre dubitativo, uno ya no sabe qué "inventarse" para evitar la "erosión" en el ahorro/inversión... Estos HdP lo tenían bien "calculado" y no es algo que se "circunscriba" a nuestro país...

Dependiendo del plazo, los MPs son lo que menos me preocupan y si que me crea cierto "malestar" cuando me pongo a pensar en las "posibilidades" que se les puedan ocurrir a los "mangantes" de turno: confiscaciones, tasas, etc. Ahora mismo, siempre tenemos las "alternativas" de materializar en otros países: Brasil, Turquía... pero el "futuro" es una auténtica incógnita.

El "ladrillo" o similares, pues ya es una cuestión de la "pasta" disponible y de "precio". Es una opción válida si se utiliza para vivir... Como "inversión" depende de muchas variables, pero tengo amigos y conocidos a los que no les va mal por ahí. Está claro que ya no ganan lo que estaban acostumbrados, pero de momento sacan para los gastos y algo más...

Las divisas "físicas" pueden resultar una opción no exenta de "riesgo", pero dónde no lo hay hoy... Aquí, tampoco hay que "emborracharse", pero se pueden tener algunas de carácter "defensivo" como el CHF, la DKK, la NOK... sin olvidar las más especulativas y "exóticas" como el Rublo, el Real Brasileño, la Lira Turca... Por ese lado, habría que esperar a un "techo" en el Índice del Dólar, así como seguir los movimientos que se produzcan en los mercados emergentes. 

¿Bancolchón? Es hoy el "banco" más popular entre la gente y con todos los motivos del mundo... ¿Robo? Pues, habrá que asumir el riesgo y parece que el riesgo de tenerlo en un banco anda ya casi parejo...

¿Bolsa? Para los "ludopatas" y ahora mismo no presentan ningún aliciente. Para meter algo ahí deben corregir muy fuertemente. Sabiendo también que el tiempo está corriendo en "contra", es decir cada día que pasa falta menos para ese Crack que acabará llegando... Los "fundamentales" de las Bolsas, al igual que el de
los Bonos, no se sostienen por ningún lado.

En cualquier caso, mejor tener "dinero" (en el "formato" que sea) que no tenerlo, de eso no te quepa duda...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Mar 2015)

Hola buenas noches, el último conocido que propuso una unión monetaria, aquella vez en áfrica fué democratizado, ejem, pero bien democratizado, con Putin no se si sucederá lo mismo. Hablaba de Gadafi por supuesto.

Saludos

Vladimir Putin Proposes "Eurasian" Currency Union | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 23:36 ----------

Por cierto, estoy viendo últimamente muchos comentarios acerca del banco asiático de integración, UK, Italia, Alemania, Francia, Australia, Suiza, Japón quizás. 

Este banco tiene algo que ver con la alternativa al FMI propuesta por los BRICS hace cosa de un año? ¿O es otro nuevo? 

En cuanto a Grecia, me inclino a que acabarán jugando la baza de Rusia, antes o después. Quizás lo veamos este año, cuando pasen los 4 meses que tenían de dinero.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 23:44 ----------

Algo de info de koos Jansen acerca de lo que comentaba antes. Jim Rickards comenta en su twitter que China está intentando entrar en los SDR´s del FMI, y que Alemania les apoya ahora. 
https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...ins-aiib-and-supports-rmb-inclusion-into-sdr/

Y la gráfica del USDY vs GOLD.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

como siempre España, la ultima...


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2015)

buena gráfica ladrillofilo, gracias


Un millón de dólares para compensar 39 años de prisión - ABC.es

esta persona , le destrozan la vida , cuanto ya le queda poco para disfrutar le dan 1 millón de dólares y eso le reconforta,,,,,:vomito:

no se vosotros que entendéis por perderlo todo , pero en esta caso , lo ha perdido todo , y encima tiene dinero,,,,,


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Mar 2015)

Paketazo, estoy de acuerdo con Fernando respecto a que sólo unos cuantos poderosos, y precisamente del mundo económico financiero -no en vano hay tanto revuelo contra cierta población-, te incluyo este pequeño extracto de Winston E. King:

_"...Así reinó, sin reinar, durante la mayor parte del siglo XIX la Casa Rotschild en Europa. No hay ninguna otra fórmula -afirma Lewinsohn-, desde hace quinientos años, que haya dominado la Banca y la Bolsa de un modo tan completo.

No hay ni un solo financiero desde los Fúcar hasta John Pierpont Morgan -el gran Morgan-, que haya sido jamás el acreedor de tantos príncipes y Estados como lo fueron los descendientes de Meyer Amschel Rotschild.

No es, por consiguiente, de extrañar que los Rotschild simbolicen a los ojos de todo el mundo el poder del capital . Por haber sido los banqueros de todos los países de Europa, eran también los dueños de la política europea.

Nadie duda que la política dependía en gran parte, en el siglo XIX, de las circunstancias económicas. Hubo situaciones políticas en que la decisión tomada por los Rotschild era concluyente. La viuda del viejo Meyer decía: "Si mis hijos no quieren, no habrá guerra".

Y algunos casos, harto conocidos, lo demuestran plenamente. Cuando en 1831, por ejemplo, Metternich quiere combatir la revolución belga por la fuerza de las armas, y llama a la puerta de Salomón Rotschild para realizar el empréstito necesario para una guerra, el Rotschild de Viena, como es ya la tónica familiar, consulta antes a sus hermanos, y recibe la siguiente respuesta: "No hay que dar dinero para una empresa tan disparatada. Si Austria ataca a Bélgica, Francia e Inglaterra acudirán en socorro de ésta..."_

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2015)

esta gente poderosa , tipo los Rotschildt y tal , preparan sus estrategia para que las disfruten las siguientes generaciones , los actuales , disfrutan de las estrategias planeadas por sus padres , esto es lo que pienso yo.
teniendo esto en cuenta , el ttip esta pensado para estar en su mejor momento de aquí a a 10-20 años , y llevarnos a ser esclavos " mas si cabe" de las grandes corporaciones , que naturalmente controlaran ellos.
según nuestro grado de sometimiento , ellos serán mas o menos duros en sus decisiones.
este plan tiene un grave problema , y es la cantidad de "esclavos" que tendrá el mundo si antes no hacen una limpieza. Tener tanta gente sometida , a parte de los recursos que consumirían tantas personas , tienen el riesgo de que se rebelen y ganen. Es por eso que antes de destruir definitivamente los países , van ha agitar sus banderas con fuerza y dejarnos a nuestra suerte.
que existe arsenal suficiente para destruir este mundo y 10 mas? , si , claro, pero no nos dejaran todo este arsenal , solo el justo y necesario. Esto podría provocar que muchas zonas del planeta sean inhabitables mucho tiempo, todo dependiendo de hasta que punto tengan que llegar ,e igual tienen que sacrificar esta vez toda una camada de Rotschilds y demás escoria bajo los cientos de bunkers de lujo que tienen construidos , esto en el peor de los casos.
Si se llega a lo peor ,pasadas unas décadas , al salir de sus agujeros , tendrán cientos de esclavos a su disposición y así poder hacer cierta la fantasía de que los extraterrestres viven bajo tierra , ya que para los supervivientes de este infierno , serán como extraterrestres , con una tecnología nunca antes vista por ellos ,,,, 
que os parece el tema para una película,::::,,, jejeje


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Dias:

# Ladrillófilo: Sobre lo que preguntas, te diré que el AIIB es "otra" cosa. Me parece una "respuesta" muy interesante de China al "cerco" que intentan los EE.UU.. y dentro de la clasica "ambiguedad" a la que nos tiene acostumbrados y que siempre he denunciado... Te dejo un enlace donde se explica todo esto...

- Rebelion. Tambi

# El hombre dubitativo: No te pienses, pero todavia España NO es de los últimos de la "clase", pero si no intentamos solucionarlo, pues por "ahí" andaremos en pocos años. De momento, este año hay importantes elecciones y se puede intentar por "ahi", aunque no esperemos "milagros" por ese lado, ya que estamos metidos en un "lodazal" del que es difícil salir, pero con los que ahora gobiernan antes nos hundiremos del todo...

# timi: El ejemplo que me pones no me sirve para nada, dicho con todos los respetos y amigablemente. A este individuo le han destrozado la vida, pero ahora -con ese dinero- está mejor que cuando estaba en el "talego". Que la "reparación" no le va a compensar la vida pérdida, pues es posible, pero no te quepa duda de que le va a "ayudar" a partir de ahora... Mira, timi, estoy harto de ver gente desesperada, de ahí mi colaboración con el Banco de Alimentos, y suelen tener en común que no tienen un "duro". Pregúntales a ellos si es mejor o no tener dinero...

El otro día, sin citarlo, el amigo frisch se refería indirectamente a otros tratados del tipo que quieren instaurar por Occidente: el TTIP. Hoy os dejo el enlace a otro de las mismas características, pero que supone la "cuadratura del círculo": el TPP o Acuerdo Transpacífico de Asociacion Económica...

- Rebelion. Acuerdo Transpac

Bien, hay que ser muy zopenco para no asociar que ambos tratados tienen las mismas "mentes pensantes" y que todo responde a una estrategia desarrollada hace ya muchos años...

NO, timi, no veo ese escenario que comentas. Si hubiera una guerra "mundial" sería tan devastadora que la existencia del hombre, dentro de nuestros actuales estándares, quedaría seriamente comprometida en el planeta. De ahí, a la extinción habría un proceso largo, pero pienso que inevitable. Si es por el "Esclavismo" ya lo tenemos de alguna manera y les sale mas a cuenta seguir por la vía "oreweliana".

# Refinanciado: Mira, te voy a "complementar" lo que aportas. Y, de paso, para que la gente observe como la Historia es siempre repetitiva... Veamos como les iba a nuestros antepasados allá por el Siglo XVI y cómo nos encontramos con las mismas situaciones que ahora, pero en otro "contexto". Curiosamente, España y Alemania... o Alemania y España...

Luego, lo amplio a la "hiedra" y que es la que está "controlando" buena parte del mundo desde hace ya mucho, pero muchos años... Es algo "dinástico".

- La Casa Europa: Fugger, Rothschild, Rockefeller: Banqueros, judÃ*os, guerra y petrÃ³leo.

Y, para terminar, una noticia "metalera"...

- El precio del oro alcanzarÃ¡ un rÃ©cord en la prÃ³xima dÃ©cada debido a la demanda en Asia - RT

Saludos y Buen Día, aunque hoy el estado del tiempo sea pésimo...


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Mar 2015)

Interesante enlace Fernando, buscando una similitud con Krupp en la actualidad, me ha venido a la mente Lockheed Martin y googleando un poco he visto algunas cosas curiosas:

Principales accionistas Lockheed Martin

Un dato curioso es que una empresa (State Street Corporation) controla nada más y nada menos que el 17,35% de la mayor empresa armamentísitca del mundo actualmente.

State Street Corporation

State Street Corporation (STT)

¿Quién es el dueño de la banca?

Me atrevería a decir, que si seguimos "hurgando", encontraremos en más de alguna empresa o fondo de inversión a alguno de los mencionados y quizás a algún "famosillo" de esa calaña.

Saludos

---------- Post added 21-mar-2015 at 10:53 ----------

La ventaja que tienen ahora, es que pueden "ocultar" su nombre por medios de empresas, fondos, participaciones con testaferros, etc. Pero casi estoy seguro, que los dueños verdaderos no han variado notoriamente en muchos siglos.


----------



## nekcab (21 Mar 2015)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> ¿Bolsa? Para los "ludopatas" y ahora mismo no presentan ningún aliciente. Para meter algo ahí deben corregir muy fuertemente. Sabiendo también que el tiempo está corriendo en "contra", es decir cada día que pasa falta menos para ese Crack que acabará llegando... Los "fundamentales" de las Bolsas, al igual que el de
> los Bonos, no se sostienen por ningún lado.
> ...



Ya lo habéis comentado alguna vez: últimamente algunos han percibido cómo ciudadanos corrientes mencionan cómo ven algunos resultados positivos en sus 'innnfersioneh.hh'. Bajo mi percepción: no es tanto pq haya una campaña orquestada (o al menos no una campaña marqueting como tal), sino más bien pq esos pequeños pececillos, bajo su perspectiva absolutamente focalizada y sin más miras, o diría más, por su necesidad de 'creer' en algo que suponga esperanza, así lo perciben.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, no te pienses que es tan difícil seguir las "pistas" de estos HdP. Hace años me dediqué a buscar las distintas "interconexiones" de muchas multinacionales y para "flipar"... No tenéis ni idea de hasta dónde han llegado, pero os lo podéis imaginar y que, de momento, es "gratis" y no está "penalizado".

Mira, Refinanciado, te dejo esto que ya es "viejo", pero te gustará...

- Rebelion. Los Rothschild y Rockefeller: iniciadores de la revoluci

# nekcab: Supongo que hay un poco de todo... La mayor parte de la gente que tiene ahorros no suele tener formación financiera y, por tanto, tiende a seguir al "rebaño" o a las "recomendaciones" de sus "asesores" bancarios. Luego, cuando vengan las "hostias", les dirán que deberían haber leído la "letra pequeña"...

De todas formas, aplicando el "sentido común", ya deberían ver que la "realidad" del día a día no se corresponde con la euforia de los mercados bursátiles... pero claro hay algo inherente al ser humano y que se denomina ¡Codicia! Por ahí, a la larga, se suele salir "trasquilado"...

Y no tengo nada contra aquellos que quieran "invertir", pero en la Economía "real" y con "fundamentales"... pero NO acepto que se tenga que hacer por una determinada dinámica que nada tiene que ver con ello. Eso es, simplemente, financiar la miseria de los demás y, al final, se corre el riesgo de quedar también "pringado".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Un par de informaciones interesantes...

- New World Order - Is Asia

- GDXJ/Gold Ratio | Dan Norcini | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (21 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Vamos a ser sensatos: ¿Quién desea la guerra? Pues, NADIE que esté en sus cabales, pero un conocimiento amplio de la Historia me demuestra que la "decisión" de llevarla a cabo depende más de unos "poderosos", normalmente asociados al mundo económico-financiero, que de los que ponen los muertos, es decir la "masa"... Y eso ha sido así durante milenios y seguirá siendo así hasta que nuestra especie desaparezca del planeta, recuerda que el hombre es un lobo para el hombre...
> 
> Mira, paketazo, las armas de destrucción masiva llevan décadas de existencia y no han impedido grandes conflictos después de la II WW: Corea, Vietnam, Irak... Luego, tenemos buena parte del Tercer Mundo en guerra: Oriente Medio, África... Y más "cerca": Ucrania...
> 
> ...



Fernando, de que revistas militares estas hablando? PodriAs recomendar algunas? PodriAs poner algun link a los articulos donde se habla de "la rapidez" de esa III GM?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Hay una amplia variedad y te doy varios enlaces a las de lengua española... pero me dejo un buen número de ellas, aunque a partir de lo que te aporto encontrarás enlaces a otras publicaciones semejantes. De las extranjeras, ya haré una selección y te las enviaré por MP (no me gusta publicitar a nadie...). Y sobre "la rapidez" lo suelo leer en traducciones que me envían, normalmente de medios rusos (tengo contactos allí). Cuando existía Ria Novosti salían también bastantes artículos al respecto, ahora no sé si su sucesora (Sputnik) lo sigue haciendo, pero es posible. En RT en su versión en lengua inglesa salen también cosas muy interesantes.

- Revista Fuerzas Militares del Mundo

- Defensa.com, ejercitos, armamento, tecnologia en la web.

- RevistaNaval.com - La actualidad de las fuerzas navales del mundo en español

- Defensa Militar

- PODER MILITAR

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (21 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos
como por aquí se suele mostrar cierto interés hacia algunas de estas cosas, y la gente que nos reunimos aquí solemos tener una mente más abierta, pues voy a hacer un 'copiar-pegar' de varios sitios (perdón de antemano por tantas citas en inglés)

de este pasado 17 de marzo (mientras todos esos países se añadían al nuevo banco chino):

Respecto a Kissinger (ese caballero de la Orden de Malta que se paseaba por China durante plena guerra del Vietnam):
_"Xi Jinping Meets with Former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger of the US"_
Xi Jinping Meets with Former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger of the US

al final del link podemos leer: _"State Councilor *Yang Jiechi* was present at the meeting."_

sobre este señor tenemos que:
"He graduated from Shanghai Foreign Language School and attended the University of Bath and the London School of Economics from 1973 to 1975. He received a PhD in history from *Nanjing University*."

Si vamos a la Universidad de Nanjing:
_"it was established as a modern school in 1902 in late Qing dynasty"_

Sobre la dinastía Qing recuerdo que:
"Despite setbacks during the early eighteenth century Rites Controversy, the Jesuits in China remained important experts in the Astro-Calendric Bureau and supervisors in the Qing dynasty’s imperial workshops."
sacado de la Universidad de Princeton
https://www.princeton.edu/~elman/documents/Jesuit_Role_as_Experts_in_High_Qing.pdf

Vaya, igual que con los confesores jesuitas de Louis XIV, el conde-duque de Olivares y todo pelele que ponen de cara a la galería.

Un poco de historia sobre la misión jesuita en China:
_"*The Nanjing Incident of 1616* or the Nanjing Church Incident was a set-back for Christianity in China after the initial success of Matteo Ricci and other members of the Jesuit China mission to use western science and technology to *integrate themselves into the Ming Dynasty bureaucracy and scholarly culture.*"_
Nanjing Incident of 1616 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Y como los Ming oponían resistencia, pues a la calle y colocamos a los Qing en su lugar.


Ahora dejamos la historia y vamos al presente; nos encontramos con estudiantes jesuitas occidentales yendo a universidades chinas:
Saint Josephâ€™s University | Jesuit Education Abroad
_"...the group continues on to Nanjing University for class (taught by SJU faculty)..."_

Y aquí tenemos al señor en cuestión, y ojo al saludo de manos:







Ya volviendo a Kissinger y los saludos de manos:







"Kissinger Awarded Honorary Russian Doctorate in Diplomacy"
Kissinger Awarded Honorary Russian Doctorate in Diplomacy / Sputnik International

Hay una agenda de depoblación, seguido de la implantación de un único gobierno mundial y una única religión con sede en el tercer templo de Jerusalén. Y la única forma de conseguirlo es con una tercera guerra mundial 'escenificada y más que preparada'.

Esperemos que repitan patrones y que para este septiembre, con la entrada del 70º año de jubileo y el final del año de shmitah tengamos bajón de la bolsa del 50% como ¿lo hubo en 1937? para que nos dé tiempos a preparanos mejor y avisar a más gente. Pero las cosas se aceleran exponencialmente.

Guardaos de los falsos profetas, que vienen a vosotros con vestidos de ovejas, pero por dentro son lobos rapaces.

Atentos al viaje del Papa este septiembre en medio de tantas fechas importantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Hola, Otgermous: En este hilo nos caracterizamos por tener una "mente abierta" y después cada cual es libre de juzgar las aportaciones que se hacen...

Je,je,je... Otgermous, te refieres al 13 de Septiembre... ¿No? Yo no lo tengo tan "claro", pero en el foro he dado "advertencias" sobre el próximo mes de Septiembre, aunque sin "profundizar", ya que esa línea tampoco me convence mucho, pero para quienes lo hemos estudiado tiene cierto "sentido"...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (21 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> te refieres al 13 de Septiembre... ¿No? Yo no lo tengo tan "claro", pero en el foro he dado "advertencias" sobre el próximo mes de Septiembre, aunque sin "profundizar", ya que esa línea tampoco me convence mucho, pero para quienes lo hemos estudiado tiene cierto "sentido"...



De claro nada, siendo honesto noto que tengo un cierto deseo de que así sea. Más que nada porque los nubarrones de su depoblación ya se atisban sobre nosotros y yo soy un muerto de hambre que no tengo ni para proveer a mi familia ni a toda las buenas personas que conozco (ni a las que aún no conozco pero conoceré cuando las cosas se pongan feas)

Pero muchas cosas parecen cruzarse este otoño




Spoiler



_"The sabbath year (*shmita* Hebrew: שמיטה‎, literally "release") also called the sabbatical year or sheviit (Hebrew: שביעית‎, literally "seventh") is the seventh year of the seven-year agricultural cycle mandated by the Torah for the Land of Israel, and still observed in contemporary Judaism."

"A variety of laws also apply to the sale, consumption and disposal of shmita produce. *All debts, except those of foreigners, were to be remitted*."_
Shmita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



_"The *Jubilee* (Hebrew yovel יובל) year is the year at the end of seven cycles of shmita (Sabbatical years), and according to Biblical regulations had a special impact on the ownership and management of land in the Land of Israel; there is some debate whether it was the 49th year (the last year of seven sabbatical cycles, referred to as the Sabbath's Sabbath), or whether it was the following (50th) year. Jubilee deals largely with land, property, and property rights. According to Leviticus, slaves and prisoners would be freed, debts would be forgiven and the mercies of God would be particularly manifest."_
Jubilee (biblical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_"1916 was a year of Shmita. The FOLLOWING year, Jerusalem was liberated from the Turks."

"1965 was a year of Shmita, 49 years after the 1916 Shmita. The FOLLOWING year, Jerusalem was re-liberated from the Arabs."_
[The jubilee year was from 1966 to 1967, and east-Jerusalem was taken in 1967 at the end of the jubilee]

_"This would suggest that both 1916 and 1965 were 7th Shmitas, preceding a year of Jubilee. Liberation is the central theme of Jubilee. This would suggest that 2015 will be the next Jubilee."_
[We are since september 2014 until september 2015 in a shmitah, and when this shmitah ends will begin the jubilee year from 2015-2016]

_"We are currently in the 70th Jubilee cycle since the very first Jubilee, which occurred when Joshua led the children of Israel into the promised land and liberated it from the Canaanites. The beginning of that liberation was heralded with the blowing of the Yobel rams horns. The word "Jubilee" comes from Yobel. At the blowing of the seventh trumpet, the walls of Jericho collapsed."_

_"70 is a prophetic number. Daniel the prophet spoke of 70 sevens that must be fulfilled in order for redemption to come. Jeremiah the prophet spoke of 70 years of judgment in which Israel would be enslaved to Babylon. The enslavement, by the way, occurred because Israel did not keep the statutes of the Jubilee. The noble class would not let the serfs go free. Therefore the nobles were enslaved to their worst enemy, Babylon."_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_*29th of ELUL 5775* on the Hebrew calendar and the next Shemitah in the Septennial Sabbatical Cycle
Jonathan Cahn in his book and the video will explain what has happened on the 29th of Elul in the past.
The Shemitah & The Septennial Sabbatical Cycle
*09/17/2001 is 29 Elul, 5761 Monday
09/29/2008 is 29 Elul 5768 Monday
09/13/ 2015 is 29 Elul 5775 Sunday*
(FALL of the stock market) The plunge of just over 7 percent or nearly 700 points occurred in response to the 9/11 attacks.
29 Elul 5768 corresponds to 29 September, 2008 in Gregorian calendar Monday (FALL of the stock market) the drop of 777.7 points or 7 percent took place in reaction to the US Congress failing to approve the first vote for a Wall Street bailout during the financial crisis that year._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_"The *Pope will arrive in the U.S* on Sept. 22 and leave Sept. 27, according to Archbishop Bernardito Auza. After *his White House visit on the morning of Sept. 23*, Pope Francis will celebrate Mass at The Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception."_
Pope Francis will address Congress in September | WashingtonExaminer.com



_
"*Yom Kippur*, also known as *Day of Atonement*, is the holiest day of the year for the Jewish people. Its central themes are atonement and repentance."_
*Yom Kippur will be Sep 23, 2015*






Going back to the Pope and his US visit:
"Once in New York City, *Pope Francis will visit the U.N.* General Assembly on the morning of Sept. 25 to give a papal address, which is also the opening day of the Post-2015 *Sustainable Development Summit*."
(more control and global warming lies)






_*Sukkot* Sep 28-29, 2015 Sep 30-Oct 4, 2015 Feast of Tabernacles

The seventh (and final) feast given to Israel is called Sukkot (סֻכּוֹת) or the "Feast of Tabernacles."

Later, after Israel entered the land of promise, Sukkot was associated with the *fall harvest* and came to be known as Chag ha-Asif (חַג הָאָסִף), the "Festival of Ingathering" (of the harvest)
_

*Blood moon:* 
A total lunar eclipse will take place on *September 28, 2015*. It is the latter of two total lunar eclipses in 2015, and the final in a tetrad (four total lunar eclipses in series). Other eclipses in the tetrad are those of April 15, 2014, October 8, 2014, and April 4, 2015. *This lunar eclipse will be particularly rare, because it is a harvest moon lunar eclipse*







----------------------------------------------------------------









*SATURN*

_"...his devouring of his children taken as an allegory for the passing of generations. *The sickle or scythe* of Father Time is a remnant of the agricultural implement of *Cronus-Saturn*"_


Is the "harvest" upon us?
Is lucifer distorting and using what comes from God?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Hola, Otgermous: Conozco esta "teoría" y que está causando furor en varios ambitos de los Estados Unidos, pero la conocí bastante antes, a través de un amigo que se dedica al estudio de la Biblia. Otros han llegado más tarde... A modo "preventivo", pero sin indicarlo expresamente, sugerí que en Septiembre se podría ver un despegue importante en el Oro, pero también te insisto en que no lo tengo NADA "claro". En cualquier caso, a nivel bursátil, podría ser un punto de inflexión muy interesante, ya sabes que Septiembre suele ser el mes "elegido" para hacer "sangre" en los mercados.

Otgermous, hay mucha gente que es de tú misma opinión respecto al próximo Otoño, incluso de "especialistas" extranjeros con los que tengo contacto, pero si nos referimos a algo que podamos calificar como "Final", en lo personal NO lo veo. Más adelante, se deberían ver "señales" más evidentes y, de acuerdo a mi estudio, queda "cuerda", poca, pero queda aún...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (21 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Otgermous: Conozco esta "teoría" y que está causando furor en varios ambitos de los Estados Unidos, pero la conocí bastante antes, a través de un amigo que se dedica al estudio de la Biblia. Otros han llegado más tarde... A modo "preventivo", pero sin indicarlo expresamente, sugerí que en Septiembre se podría ver un despegue importante en el Oro, pero también te insisto en que no lo tengo NADA "claro". En cualquier caso, a nivel bursátil, podría ser un punto de inflexión muy interesante, ya sabes que Septiembre suele ser el mes "elegido" para hacer "sangre" en los mercados.
> 
> Otgermous, hay mucha gente que es de tú misma opinión respecto al próximo Otoño, incluso de "especialistas" extranjeros con los que tengo contacto, pero si nos referimos a algo que podamos calificar como "Final", en lo personal NO lo veo. Más adelante, se deberían ver "señales" más evidentes y, de acuerdo a mi estudio, queda "cuerda", poca, pero queda aún...
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, pero en EEUU suelen darle una connotación de que son señales de Dios, y yo lo que digo es que, los que lo llevan a cabo son élites de culto pagano, luciferinos, saturno, etc. copiando y distorsionando lo que proviene de Dios.
De hecho muchos claman que vendrá el famoso rapto (falsa invención jesuitica también, pero me extiendo demasiado).

Por eso es tan importante que el Papa viaje a EEUU en esas fechas, y que precisamente el día del Yom Kippur se encuentre en la casa blanca.
Por no hablar del día del Sukkot y la cosecha, con el culto a Saturno y la hoz.
Además, las últimas fechas del 29 de Elul están ahí, y ahora coincide con el 70º jubileo bíblico.
Si algo le gusta a lucifer es copiar y distorsionar lo que viene de Dios. Y estas élites le adoran (y siempre lo han hecho), pero ahora ya abiertamente:

_"Lucifer [...] Cristo tu hijo"_ (para no dejar dudas de a qué lucifer se está refiriendo, nada de lucero del alba y tal)
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pope+francis+declares+lucifer+as+god

A los que piensan que estas cosas provienen de Dios se la van a colar más adelante, cuando vayan al tercer templo de Jerusalén y venga un falso mesías, se postrarán ante él.




Spoiler



_
"*David Spangler* is considered one of the founding figures of the modern New Age movement"_


Las siguientes citas aparentemente se encuentran en esos dos libros de los links de abajo, aunque yo no he podido comprobarlo personalmente ya que no he encontrado los libros para descargar y no estoy como para gastar el dinero en esto.


_"Lucifer comes to give us the final … Luciferic initiation … that many people now and in the days ahead, will be facing—for it is an initiation into the New Age. … No one will enter the New World Order unless he or she will make a pledge to worship Lucifer. No one will enter the New Age unless he will take a Luciferian initiation."_
Reimagination of the World: A Critique of the New Age, Science, and Popular Culture: David Spangler, William Irwin Thompson: 9780939680924: Amazon.com: Books


_"Christ is the same force as Lucifer... Lucifer prepares man for the experience of Christhood. (He is) the great initiator.... Lucifer works within each of us to bring us to wholeness, and as we move into a New Age ... each of us in some way is brought to that point which I term the Luciferic Initiation ... for it is an invitation into the New Age."_ (David Spangler reflections on the Christ p.44-45)
Reflections on the Christ: Amazon.es: David Spangler: Libros en idiomas extranjeros

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


_*Robert Muller* (March 11, 1923 – September 20, 2010) was an international civil servant with the *United Nations*. Assistant Secretary-General for 40 years, his ideas about world government, world peace and spirituality led to the increased representation of religions in the UN, especially of New Age Movement. He was known by some as "the philosopher of the United Nations"._

Una de sus citas:
_"We must move as quickly as possible to a one-world government, one-world religion, under a one-world leader."_

_
"Robert Muller created a "World Core Curriculum" and is known throughout the world as the *"father of global education."* There are 29 Robert Muller schools around the world with more being established each year. The "World Core Curriculum" earned him the UNESCO Peace Education Prize in 1989. Based on this curriculum and his devotion to good causes, Dr. Muller has recently drawn up a "Framework for World Media Coverage" as a public service, as well as a "Framework for Planetary and Cosmic Consciousness" and a "Framework for the Arts and Culture."_

_
"Robert Muller, Former Assistant Secretary General to the UN, has been on a specific and premeditated course to unite the world's religions. In his 1982 book, New Genesis: Shaping a Global Spirituality, Muller did not hide his agenda. Muller is hopeful that his vision of *one religion bringing "world peace*," will be the next step in human evolution - it's what he calls "Paradise Earth" but this is a humanist, God-denying 'paradise,' with a 'religion' which allows people to tap into the 'spirituality within themselves'"_ [más "yo, yo y yo", puro egocentrismo, esa es la clave para controlarnos]


Muller dijo:

_"...Teilhard de Chardin influenced his companion [Father de Breuvery], who inspired his colleagues, who started a rich process of global and long-term thinking in the UN, which affected many nations and people around the world. *I have myself been deeply influenced by Teilhard."*_


_"Teilhard had always viewed the United Nations as the progressive institutional embodiment of his philosophy."_


_"Pierre Teilhard de Chardin was a French philosopher and Jesuit priest who trained as a paleontologist and geologist and took part in the discovery of Peking Man. He conceived the idea of the Omega Point (a maximum level of complexity and consciousness towards which he believed the Universe was evolving)"_


Y me podría extender más sobre el papel del jesuita Teilhard de Chardin y el fraude del Darwinismo y tal. Pero ya me parece demasiado monólogo.
Igual sería más relevante mencionar al Club de Roma y su relación con la nueva era, así como las conexiones del Club con influyentes miembros de la orden de malta como pueden ser David Rockefeller o uno que nos toca más de cerca como Ricardo Díez-Hochleitner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPrcsYk-gaE










Podría ser 2015 el nuevo 1937? No me gusta eso de dar fechas, porque luego si no se cumplen (lo que es lo más probable) la gente encuentra la excusa perfecta para obviar las pruebas tangibles, como conexiones de la CIA y la Orden de Malta, Homeland Security y los jesuitas, etc.

Pero, podríamos ver una 'quiebra/default/falsa bandera?' del sistema financiero y una reorganización de las piezas sobre el tablero, allanando el camino para la guerra que planean?

http://www.tsptalk.com/mb/blogs/fed...e-tsp-stock-funds-0804-1938chart_full_600.jpg

Yo sólo me siento obligado a avisar que Jesucristo no tiene nada que ver con el culto pagano luciferino que estos psicópatas profesan, por más que distorsionen su imagen y engañen a la gente. Todo lo demás...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2015)

Bueno, Otgermous, no sé lo que tú conoces sobre este tema en los Estados Unidos, pero hay un poco de todo. Incluso hay libros editados sobre esto. Hay quienes lo ven con connotaciones "divinas", pero también otros que se dedican a la especulación en los mercados y también los que siguen la misma línea que tú sugieres... Y ésa también es muy popular por aquellos lares.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2015)

No tiene nada que ver con tu comentario Otgermous pero a mi lo que me llama la atención de las dos fotos es que, en la primera, Hillary Clinton alarga el brazo a tres cuartos de la mesa. El chino está más relajao. Como buen chino.

En la segunda lo que me llama la atención es la expresión de Putin diciendo algo así como "sé que eres un HdP y yo otro" pero, no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿no?

Con eso está todo dicho, no habrá tercera guerra mundial, habrá desaguisado mundial "in crescendo".


----------



## timi (22 Mar 2015)

bueno , no entiendo bien de que estáis hablando de septiembre y tal ,,,,

dejo a keiser report , interesante , muchas cosas ya expuestas por aquí,,

saludos

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/o9M7neK-5jY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Mar 2015)

frisch: la mayoría de las veces una foto (o la firma de algún acuerdo entre países) sólo sirve para ir de farol y ganar tiempo.

Mira que bonita nota le envió Stalin a Hitler una vez firmado el pacto de no agresión:

_Al canciller del Reich alemán, Herr Adolf Hitler:

Le doy las gracias por su nota. Espero que el Pacto de No Agresión Germano-Soviético marque un punto de inflexión que mejore las relaciones políticas entre ambos países.

Josef Stalin_

Esa vez no hubo foto de Hitler y Stalin, pero de haberla habido, hubiese sido algo como esto:






Con esa foto, la población hubiese estado muy convencida que no habría guerra entre Alemania y Rusia :XX:. 

Estas fueron las fotos de aquella ocasión (y muy convincentes):

















Esta foto le cabreó a Hitler porque Stalin salió con un cigarro

Puntos de inflexión: el Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop

No lo sé, pero si yo fuera USA, antes de atacar a Rusia, me aseguraría que China no hiciese nada (aunque después la atacara por sorpresa).

Por cierto, bonita la foto en cuestión, tengo una curiosidad, ¿que son ese par de puntos negros en la parte superior de la pared frontal de la habitación (en la cornisa)? 

Diría que son cámaras, pero vaya usted a saber.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Bueno, lo que expresas es un "deseo" y que yo ahora mismo suscribo, pero la "realidad" puede ir por otro lado... Cuestión de información, de "percepciones" o, simplemente, de "opinión"... Lo que está claro es que todo se está tensionando mucho a nivel geopolítico y este mes de Marzo ha sido bastante "relevante". Ahí dejo más información al respecto...

- SORCHA FAAL EN ESPAÃ‘OL: A UNAS CUANTAS HORAS DE LA GUERRA NUCLEAR, ESTADOS UNIDOS SIGUE DORMIDO

Y Gracias, Miguel, por enviarme el enlace...

Dejo también esta otra curiosa noticia... ha pasado la "hostia" de tiempo y seguimos comportándonos de la misma manera.

- Esto es lo que escribían en las paredes los ciudadanos de Pompeya (y te va a sonar). Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 09:04 ----------

Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado: parece que llevamos el mismo "reloj" a la hora de escribir.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, no te pienses que es tan difícil seguir las "pistas" de estos HdP. Hace años me dediqué a buscar las distintas "interconexiones" de muchas multinacionales y para "flipar"... No tenéis ni idea de hasta dónde han llegado, pero os lo podéis imaginar y que, de momento, es "gratis" y no está "penalizado".
> 
> Mira, Refinanciado, te dejo esto que ya es "viejo", pero te gustará...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando, el enlace ha resultado ser muy interesante y "didáctico", desconocía lo de los Baruch (supongo que éstos ya están muy por encima de lo que conocemos como dinero y les da igual porque si lo necesitan, simplemente lo hacen y todos hacen lo que digan, ese es el verdadero poder), esos sí que son "profesionales" y dejan a los demás a la altura del betún, pensaba que los Rockefeller y los Rothschild estaban en una "zona más baja", pero veo que tienen un "buen nivel", el Banco del Vaticano no decepciona.

Todo esto plantea una cuestión importante: si realmente el dinero nace de la nada ¿para qué lo quieren?, entiendo que un factor importante en este juego es que la gente se lo crea, de esa manera todos querrán jugar al juego -crear el deseo de "poseerlo"-, con ello sabrás que algunos se colarán y obtendrán grandes cantidades del mismo (Gates, Buffet, Slim, "ricos jóvenes", etc), pero también sabes que la inmensa mayoría no lo conseguirá y gastará su vida intentado conseguirlo sin resultados positivos.

¿Qué sucede si alguno de los pocos ganadores en el juego comienzan a ser una molestia? Pues muy fácil, le quitamos todo (Jodorkovski perdió “YUKOS” y fue a la cárcel), porque para ganar en este juego tienes que hacer una que otra "trampa" y todo lo tengo controlado, si haces trampa, no creas que no me he dado cuenta, simplemente estoy esperando si es necesario utilizarla como arma contra ti (me recuerda a la "cacería" de políticos corruptos en España, si siempre lo han hecho, ¿para qué juzgarlos ahora?, tiene que haber un motivo de fondo).

Pero también habrá "alumnos aventajados" que quieran seguir subiendo y quieran "comprar" un sitio en las altas esferas (las de verdad), por medio de acciones hacia la población -utilizando sus ganancias del juego- convenientes para los verdaderos dueños, aunque con ello "pierdan" la fortuna ganada en el juego (ahí si que encaja Gates).

¿Qué sucede si el juego se lía tanto que no hay manera de controlarlo y encima los recursos se agotan a marchas forzadas? Fácil, si eres dueño del tablero, puedes "recoger" las fichas cuando quieras. Así que lo mejor será hacer una especie de "reset" para volver a iniciar otro juego, y para que la gente lo siga jugando, lo haré "más molón" (aunque en el fondo sea lo mismo). Para garantizar una continuidad ello necesitaré más "aliados" (Rockefeller, Rothschild, Políticos útiles, Dirigentes Religiosos, Funcionarios fieles, "alumnos aventajados", etc.), que siempre he tenido, pero mientras haya competencia entre ellos, los mantendré también ocupados mientras me sirven.

Y bueno, como estamos con el gorrito de papel albal, termino con este link que encontré en mis favoritos, casi seguro que lo postearon en este hilo, más que nada porque sería interesante saber cómo va el tema:

“Operación simultánea de salida del oro de España, y puesta en marcha de campos de concentración”.

El blog de este señor me parece bastante interesante, además de que incluye los enlaces sobre lo que escribe, por ejemplo esta entrada, que casualmente menciona a los Rothschild y los Rockefeller (estos tíos están en todos los saraos, jeje)

¿Está Israel fabricando el gas clorito para el ejército Islámico que tiran en Siria e Iraq, al que financian y entrenan?.

Saludos

---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 09:58 ----------

Hola Fernando, así es amigo, igual cuidas de tus nietos, que yo llevo el reloj que marcan mis hijos, jaja.

De momento el pequeño ya comienza a dar la lata (hace 1 hora que está por aquí, pero ya no me está dejando escribir, jeje), a veces es jodido porque a medio post tengo que parar, ya sea porque el pequeño quiere jugar o el mayor quiere el ordenador (son unos tiranos, jeje), lo sé soy un blandengue, pero que se le va a hacer, ahora que sólo quieren estar con sus padres los aprovecho, porque llegará el día que pasen de uno (que sería lo normal) y será lo contrario, yo estaré detrás de ellos.

Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Aprovecha el tiempo y disfruta de tus hijos. Será algo que en un futuro aún lejano, te dirá que tu vida ha tenido "sentido"... porque el paso por la misma, cuando se hace un "resumen", no es demasiado reconfortante, sino es por unos "detalles" importantes como el ejemplo que te cito.

No conocía ese enlace que has posteado. Tendré que buscar tiempo para ver el grado de "fiabilidad" o confianza que me ofrece... He leído lo que pone, pero se lo podría haber "currado" un poco más, a veces no se trata sólo de dar la opinión -que también-, sino en según qué cosas hay que aportar "algo" más, por ejemplo en el tema de la implantación de algo semejante al FEMA en España. En cualquier caso, lo he leído por encima y tendré que leerlo más y mejor, pero ya te digo que hay cosas que no me convencen a "bote pronto". Quizás, me estoy volviendo demasiado "racionalista"...

Respecto al otro enlace, ya el pasado año salieron a la luz documentos de Snowden que ya indicaban que el Mossad estaba detrás de la creación de ISIS o como se llaman ahora estos HdP, el EI. En los referidos documentos, Snowden indicaba que el lider del EI, Abu Bakr Al Bahdadi había sido entrenado en todos los aspectos (militar, oratoria, teología, etc.) por el citado Mossad. Algo que tiene su "lógica", dentro de las "ortodoxias" militares y también policiales, y que se conoce como el "nido del avispón" y que consiste en crear un enemigo "ficticio" para ti cerca de tus fronteras, pero que será muy eficaz para utilizarlo contra tus enemigos "reales"...

Un abrazo, amigo, y disfruta del día.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Mar 2015)

Fernando, los links del primer enlace están al final, más bien el está "atando cabos" y le parecen raras según que cosas.

Por ejemplo, con el follón del Corredor del Mediterráneo, recuerdo que el tema político estaba muy caliente por saber por donde iría, pero en ese entonces y ahora no han parado de construirlo por donde irá, que casualmente coincide con un documento de la CEE y fue realizado por Siemens en su día (ellos dijeron por donde les convenía que fuera la ruta y cuando sería, entonces lo "propusieron" en Bruselas y et voilà), también dio por casualidad una serie de incendios en Girona que coincidían con la ruta y dejaron la ruta libre.

Lo que parece un poco raro es que para 4 gatos que van a caminar, habiliten todas las vías en desuso en Tarragona y las vendan como "vías verdes" para que vayas a caminar o en bici, igual es así, pero queda algo claro: esos caminos quedan operativos por si acaso tiene que pasar un tren.

En fin, amigo mío, tantas cosas que se nos escapan de las manos que sólo nos queda tener una segura: los que nos intentan vender seguro que es mentira.

Ahora toca pasar el domingo, parece que no llueve, saldré un poco con los peques porque todo el día en casa me la destrozarían, que diferencia a la semana anterior ¿será cortesía del cambio climático o solo eso de febrero loco y marzo otro poco tan tradicional?

Saludos y que tú también disfrutes el día.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Mar 2015)

Entrevista a Daniel Estulin (1ª parte) - CesarVidal.com en mp3 (subido 07/03 a las 15:42:32) 32:49 - iVoox Hola buenos días, os traigo esta entrevista a Estulin, que trata de las élites, ya que se está tocando el tema últimamente. Hay una segunda parte de la entrevista también, y es reciente.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Vamos a ver, muchas cosas que os parecen sin "sentido" lo tienen para quienes poseen una mejor información. Me explico: esas vías en "desuso" siempre han tenido "utilidad"... ¿Cuál? Mira, ya sabes que yo en el Ejército estuve en una unidad acorazada... Bien, cómo crees que se transportan los carros de combate y material pesado militar, tanto en tiempos de paz (maniobras, etc.) como de guerra... sobre todo en ese últmo escenario. Quizás, más que en el FEMA y demás "milongas" hay que pensar en esa "vía"... Ya te digo que he observado bastantes "lagunas" en ese enlace y mezcla cosas que SÍ con otras bastante más que dudosas.

Dejo dos enlaces...

Uno sobre la OTAN y su "persistencia" en ir más allá de lo "aconsejable"...

- La OTAN cree que Occidente no debe descartar el envío de armas a Ucrania Por Reuters

Y a esta minera le ha ido especialmente bien...

- www.miningweekly.com/article/sandstorm-gold-reports-positive-year-end-results-2015-03-19

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2015)

Me da a mi que la OTAN como Europa caiga en una crisis profunda y las QE no surtan el efecto que se espera (que no lo surtirá a largo plazo), va a perder mucho fuelle, sobre todo con los posibles cambios políticos en los diferentes países que conforman a la vieja Europa que es posible estén por llegar.

Ya desde hace tiempo, y se ha comentado por aquí, desde partidos secesionistas, hasta izquierda radical, están distanciándose de la postura hegemónica del clásico eje Europa-USA.

Como vemos, y comentáis, acercamientos entre occidente y China, Rusia que no le hace ascos a Europa, y tantea sus posibilidades de bilateralismo. 

USA que cada día da más muestras de precariedad en sus políticas exteriores, dónde demuestra cada día más que no es el salvador de nadie más que de sus multinacionales y de su todopoderoso $.

Pienso, y de nuevo auguro que quizá me equivoque, pero la Europa Occidental de aquí a los próximos 20 años va a sufrir una metamorfosis importante, no veo necesarias guerras, ni revueltas, simplemente la mentalidad popular cambia, y valora las mismas cosas de un modo diferente.

China dista mucho de la China de los años 50 del siglo pasado (y no ha habido grandes guerras civiles internas), Rusia ha cambiado sus ambiciones político militares (cierto que ha habido muchos tiros de por medio, pero tampoco masacres irremediables), por dar más protagonismo y bienestar a su pueblo, enterrando las viejas mentalidades de Soviets y Marxismos obsoletos, que solo funcionaban sobre el papel.

España sin ir más lejos, ha ido despertando del letargo de creencia de que todo se soluciona solo y gracias a los políticos de turno y al estado, y ha entendido que cada ciudadano tiene su responsabilidad con él mismo y con su estado (y no me refiero a deudas económicas, si no morales con sus congéneres), el viejo planteamiento de derecha-izquierda da paso a una mentalidad dónde cabe todo lo que sea aplicable para que se trate de mejorar, y en lo relativo a la vista gorda sobre lo que hacen los peces gordos (políticos, empresarios, nobleza...) se ha ido acabando (por suerte espero que así sea)

Yo no veo a los jóvenes de 20 años preocupándose por si son progresistas o conservadores (salvo al pequeño Nicolás), radicales nacionalistas o ácratas del sistema...sin embargo, veo que han ido absorbiendo otros valores como el respeto (siempre hay excepciones), la no violencia, el conocimiento, el no pertenecer a un lugar concreto, y si al mundo etc.

La OTAN se convertirá en USA, y creo que las bases militares internacionales irán menguando a medida que los países vayan entendiendo y votando a un gobierno que vele por sus intereses, y no por los de terceros países con divisas infinitas.

Seguro soy un soñador, pero hemos recorrido demasiado trayecto como para no seguir evolucionando intelectualmente, y lo que yo veo, y vosotros también, no es mas que el reflejo de lo que irán viendo todos con el paso del tiempo.

El Keiser report que habéis aportado unos post más atrás no confirma más que lo que aquí todos sabemos o intuimos, y que se irá trasladando irremediablemente a la mayoría de la población mundial, incluidos los propios ciudadanos de Estados Unidos, que cada vez apoyan menos sus propias políticas internacionales, y no nos olvidemos que USA está conformada por multitud de culturas internacionales que más pronto o más tarde no podrán dar la espalda a la realidad de lo que han hecho en el pasado para evitar repetirlo en el futuro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Mar 2015)

"TAPER TANTRUM": EL BERRINCHE DEL CIRIO.- - BICHOS

Habéis leído alguna vez a pisitófilos creditófagos? 
Es un poco... raro de leer pero muy interesante lo que dice.
La FED no subirá los tipos. No pueden subirlos. 

y este es uno de los artículos que cita PP.CC. Yellen ante el dólar (III) - Blogs en CincoDías.com

Un saludo, buen domingo ; )

---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 15:15 ----------

Global finance faces $9 trillion stress test as dollar soars - Telegraph

Y este artículo también tiene que ver con el tema de subida de tipos de la FED. En resumen... hay 9 trillones de dólares (americanos, unas 9 veces el PIB español) prestados denominados en dólares en mercados emergentes, nombra Asia y LatAmerica sobre todo.

Es un artículo basado en un informe del BIS de Enero de 2015.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Evidentemente, eres un "soñador"... Ojalá el futuro fuera aproximado a lo que apuntas, pero me da que no. Sin embargo, te diré que yo soy el principal interesado en equivocarme en mis actuales "percepciones". Queda esa posibilidad que sugieres de posibles cambios en Europa y que serían deseables si es para mejorar... Desde luego, tal y como vamos NO hay futuro, por tanto habrá que ir buscando "soluciones" y tendrá que ser desde la ciudadanía...

Dejo un interesante artículo sobre Thomas Piketty...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* los apuntes de Piketty son un acercamiento a lo que está por venir, yo estoy más posicionado mentalmente hacia soluciones futuras basadas en la coherencia del individuo, que en la locura de la masa y sobre todo de algunos de sus líderes.

Si tu y yo entendemos que en Corea del Norte pasa algo raro, y que quizá no se respeten los derechos humanos básicos, quizá medio mundo así lo piense, incluidos los propios coreanos.

Si intuimos que USA manipula los medios, y los políticos para su beneficio, es posible que la inteligencia global asimile algo similar.

Si en España no podemos admitir que un hipotecado tras perder su piso como fianza tenga que seguir pagando la hipoteca de algo que ya no posee, es posible que la gran mayoría de los españoles pensemos que algo no va bien...

Hace 500 años el que era gay era un desviado enfermo que había que curar o encerrar, por no decir cosas peores...no ha sido necesaria ninguna guerra pro gay para que las mentes lo aceptasen en mayor o menor medida.

Hace poco más de 50 años el poder en este país del clero era incuestionable, no había posibilidad de razonamiento ante la "palabra de dios", y quién no comulgase lo pasaría mal...no hemos tenido que matar cristianos para que las iglesias se hayan ido vaciando lustro a lustro de almas que valoran el tiempo y la vida por encima de ayunos y penitencias demandadas por sus párrocos.

Hace poco más de 40 años quién llevase la contraria un guardia civil corría el riesgo de aparecer con una bala en la cabeza en cualquier cuneta...hoy en día si un G C se pasa de la raya terminará entre rejas...y no ha sido necesario que ejercito saliera a la calles para lograr este cambio.

Hoy la gente sabe leer, escribir, pensar, cuestionarse, decir No, llámame soñador, pero en la genética evolutiva de las especies se suben escalones y no se bajan.

Un día no hace tanto éramos monos caníbales o carroñeros subidos sobre ramas y gritando al cielo cuando escuchábamos un trueno.

Mañana, seremos una sociedad dónde la vida de un individuo encaje en el sistema como pieza imprescindible, y no se valore más ni menos, ya que nuestra ética hacia los demás será la que exigiremos hacia nosotros mismos.

Démosle tiempo, creo que esta generación que viene lo hará bien.

un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Parece que a corto plazo existirá abundancia de Crudo y, por tanto, precios bajos...

- Here's the Next Biggest Threat to Global Crude Oil Prices - Bloomberg Business

¿Es esto "normal"?...

- Ireland sells debt at negative yields for the first time - Independent.ie

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (22 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Parece que a corto plazo existirá abundancia de Crudo y, por tanto, precios bajos...
> 
> ...



No, normal no es. Comprar deuda de un PIIGS y pagar por ello es estar desesperado y sin saber que hacer con la pasta.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Desde luego, tal y como vamos NO hay futuro, por tanto habrá que ir buscando "soluciones" y tendrá que ser desde la ciudadanía...



Soy menos soñador que paketazo y que tú, Fernando.

No habrá soluciones desde la ciudadanía porque el concepto de ciudadanía no ha existido nunca y menos ahora. Es una falacia descrita y argumentada a posteriori, como la de democracia, por "sesudos pensadores" que pensaban más desde su bolsillo que desde sus neuronas (pocas, cierto).

Pero vamos a ver ¿cómo se puede considerar a la antigua Grecia como la madre, el padre, el sobrino, el primo y la cuna de la democracia cuando en ese sistema la mano de obra no podía votar porque no hacía parte de la ciudadanía? ¡Que me lo expliquen al cabo de más de dos mil años! 

Otra cosa es que al rebaño (que no ciudadanía) le salga la vena solidaria cuando, por ejemplo, se desboca el río Turia. Pero eso es el chocolate del loro, dura lo que dura. Luego, las aguas vuelven a su cauce y nadie se acuerda que desbordó.

No, no soy un endémico pesimista.

Trato de ser un optimista informado y, la última conclusión a la que he llegado es que lo que nos mata es la codicia. A los griegos de la antigua Atenas y a los de Lavapiés.

¿Qué hacemos?

Pues nada distinto de lo que siempre se ha podido hacer: cultivar su propio jardín y compartirlo, sobre todo, con el que más necesidad tiene.

Lo demás son cantos al sol.

P.S. Leo los resultados de las autonómicas andaluzas y, me temo que lo del jardín y compartirlo lo dejan para las siguientes.

El problema es que en las siguientes tendrán un erial.

Más de los mismo(s): codicia.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

Je,je,je... amigo frisch, creo que ya sabes que yo soy más próximo a Esparta que a Atenas, así que...

Bueno, yo no soy tan "soñador" como paketazo, pero tampoco tan "pesimista" como tú, frisch, y es que para ponerme en lo "peor" siempre tendré tiempo... o eso creo. Ya sabes que preocuparse de algo antes de tiempo suele ser inútil, más si después no sabes si vas a poder "lidiar" con ello...

Respecto a las elecciones andaluzas tampoco me han sorprendido, pero bueno un "pequeño" cambio SÍ que se ha producido, aunque la verdad es que sustancialmente nada va a cambiar por aquellos lares. En cualquier caso, lo mejor que le puede pasar a este país es que haya una fuerte debacle del PP y que el PSOE siga "estancado" o cayendo. Aunque me parece que tú no votas... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aunque me parece que tú no votas... ¿No?



No, no voto soy Espartano incluso en eso


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Mar 2015)

The Coming Western Tribunals | philosophyofmetrics

El AIIB no para de sonar cada vez más... 

Acabo de leer en ZH que Washington también se une http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...l-seek-partnership-china-led-development-bank

Y en el twitter de Koos Jansen, dato para apuntar... semana nº10: 51Toneladas en el Shanghai Gold Exchange. Total en 2015 hasta la fecha: 500Toneladas. Bárbaro


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

frisch dijo:


> No, no voto soy Espartano incluso en eso



Je,je,je... ¿Estás seguro? Lo digo porque Esparta era un estado comunal y militarista...

Por cierto, Aristóteles que no era precisamente "amigo" de Esparta, dejo esto acerca de cómo se gobernaba:

" ... el Estado no puede encontrarse bien sino cuando de común acuerdo los ciudadanos quieren su existencia y su estabilidad. Pues esto es lo que sucede en Esparta. El reinado se da por satisfecho con las atribuciones que le han concedido; la clase superior lo está por los puestos que ocupa en el senado, la entrada en el cual se obtiene como premio a la virtud; y, en fin, lo está el resto de los espartanos por la institución de los éforos, que descansa en la elección general."

Y te recuerdo que en Esparta NO habían "murallas"...

Un abrazo, frisch.

# Ladrillófilo: Sí, había leído el aumento brutal que está experimentando el Oro por parte de China, aunque ya sabéis de mí opinión de que buena parte es de "manos fuertes"... y también "débiles", pero PRIVADAS... Los asiáticos, en general, son muy inteligentes respecto al conocimiento del auténtico valor monetario, supongo que algo tendrá que ver el que China fuera el creador del "papel moneda"...:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

A continuación dejo un par de enlaces...

En este artículo, D. Roberto Centeno se "moja" en cuanto a sus inversiones bursátiles y aporta sus "consejos", "pero" en esta ocasión discrepo mucho, ya que es indudable que las Bolsas pueden seguir subiendo, pero se tendrá que ser muy "ágil" en un momento dado para evitar el "batacazo" que vendrá... Lo mejor, para quienes quieran entrar en ese "juego", es estar en liquidez y cuando venga la corrección (que llegará...), pues se podrá entrar con mucho menos riesgo que el actual. Del artículo del Sr. Centeno no tiene desperdicio lo que denuncia al final del mismo...

- Cómo invertir: QE y una FED no paciente. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y esta noticia entiendo que es bastante relevante. Continúa la "fuga" de España de la banca extranjera, pero en este caso el Deutsche Bank tiene una especial relevancia y vamos a ver en qué queda... Si "éstos" salen de aquí, pues se deberán tomar medidas más "preventivas" y me refiero a la liquidez depositada en los bancos nacionales.

- Deutsche sopesa la venta de su banco en España, con una red de 2.500 oficinas. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2015)

En lo personal cerré s posiciones 100% en bolsa cuando el S&P sobrepaso los 2100 puntos.

La QE europea, puede llevar a la bolsa en volantas mucho más arriba (lo que todos esperan), o se puede dar un efecto inverso al esperado. Que ese dinero no se desplace finalmente a los mercados bursátiles y termine en bonos, activos inmobiliarios u otro tipo de inversiones.

Cuando comenzó la QE USA la bolsa estaba a unos ratios aceptables, y eso ayudó a que parte de la liquidez de las manos fuertes se desplazase al "fácil" mercado de la renta variable. Pero Europa ya está con unos ratios bastante ajustados, y a pesar de que es posible que la irracionalidad permanezca activa un tiempo, las aguas volverán a su cauce, como ha sucedido siempre.

Ahora mismo si hiciera alguna incursión bursátil, sería del tipo especulativo y a corto plazo. Pero no tengo ganas ni tiempo, y la cabeza me dice que me esté quieto, que como dice *Fernando * ya llegarán tiempos mejores. 

El oro aguantando soportes de momento, y el euro haciendo dudar, a los que se pusieron cortos, y a los que se han puesto largos recientemente.

En cuanto a espartanos o griegos...los unos se guiaban por sus oráculos y los otros por su prepotencia, y así les fue a ambos. Sea como sea algo de democracia si nació por aquellos lugares y tiempos...y digo algo por que la democracia efectivamente es una idea que ahora mismo no se puede alcanzar en toda su magnitud, ni entonces tampoco.

No hay ninguna sociedad animal sin jerarquías, desde una manada de leones, hasta un hormiguero con su orden matemático. Bueno quizá me equivoque, en una ocasión leí y ya no se dónde fue, que los virus y las bacterias si eran "sociedades" con un funcionamiento democrático y sin jerarquías...su problema es que si vencen en sus colonización, se cargan al huésped y por consiguiente a ellos mismos.

Quizá la democracia ideal pueda terminar con la especie que la ha llevado a la perfección en el sentido amplio de la palabra "democracia"...esperemos que no sea así.

Aun que mirando al pasado y parte del presente, bien se nos podría identificar como virus o bacterias sobre un huésped.

Por cierto, hay que estar muy atentos a lo que podamos intuír sobre las tasas de interés de la FED, esto puede repercutir sobre el precio del oro en euros cara este verano, y a la hora de adelantar o retrasar una posible compra por nuestra parte. Si se intuye que no los va a subir, quizá el €/$ podría retornar a las cotas de 1,15...que podría con el oro por debajo de 1200$ Oz dejarnos buen sabor en nuestras compras.

Hay que jugar como siempre a dos o tres bandas para obtener algo de migajas de esta opulenta mesa que solo vemos desde abajo.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Mar 2015)

Creo que las indicaciones de Centeno en el caso de invertir en ETF en el DAX son bastante conservadoras y a caballo ganador. No creo que el QE europeo sirva para mucho más que para inflar las bolsas antes del gran desplome, pero como dijo Cristo “Pero del día y la hora nadie sabe, ni aun los ángeles de los cielos, sino sólo mi Padre” Mateo 24:36 . 

Como el todo en el asunto del QE y sus resultados el tiempo es lo esencial, pero esa es la gran incógnita que todos desconocemos.


----------



## meliflua (23 Mar 2015)

buenas tardes a todos.

Solo deciros que debido a un problema familiar, mi madre anda muy pachucha, ando fuera de todo, a los que creéis encomendarla, esperemos que salga de esta.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# NIJAS: Primero de todo saludarte y es que hacia tiempo que no sabíamos de ti. En fin, ciertamente, no sabemos ni el día ni la hora en que las Bolsas se girarán... pero no hay duda de que acabarán haciéndolo y es que están más que "hinchadas". Ahora no veo "incentivos" en NADA, quizás si el Oro tuviera una "recaída" y el Euro siguiera al alza... Yo tengo en mente la entrada en los mercados emergentes y que son los únicos que son atractivos por valoraciones fundamentales, pero NO lo voy a hacer hasta que no vea una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas... Y entonces, seguramente, también mueva parte de mis PP y FI hacia algunos de los índices de referencia.

# meliflua: Animo, amigo... No soy creyente, pero espero y deseo que tu madre salga de ese trance en el que se encuentra. meliflua, parece que últimamente las cosas te van "torcidas" y esperemos que quede en eso sólo: en una mala racha...

Y dejo este enlace...

- El tono conservador de la Fed da alas a los metales | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (23 Mar 2015)

Pues si fernando, una prueba que le tenían que hacer a mi madre, y le ha dado un ictus y esta muy fastidiada.
Entre la edad, y sus problemas normales ahora esto, parece ser que las desgracias nunca bienes solas.

saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2015)

*meliflua* Ni todo el oro del mundo puede cambiar el destino de nadie. Y cuando a todos nos alcance, nos costará resignarnos, y entenderemos que lo más valioso que existe a parte del tiempo que nos quede, es la salud para poder exprimirlo y disfrutarlo.

Todo se basa en ciclos, alcistas, bajistas y laterales...hasta la propia existencia, y los unos sin los otros, carecerían de valor.

Un saludo y ánimo, hay leyes naturales no democráticas, que nos guste o no, hemos de aceptar "por cojones", a ver si la situación mejora.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... ¿Estás seguro? Lo digo porque Esparta era un estado comunal y militarista...



Me refería a ser austero.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2015 at 18:10 ----------

Meliflua, todos mis mejores deseos para tu madre.
Mi mujer tuvo un ictus y un amigo nuestro lo ha tenido hace poco.
Es largo, muy largo, pero uno se puede recuperar.
Muchos ánimos y no pierdas la esperanza.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Si ya te había entendido... pero ya sabes que soy un poco "torracollons". Saludos.

Y os dejo esto que gustará a los más "metaleros"...

- Why Arenâ€™t These Investors Worried About The Gold Price? | Casey Research

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Mar 2015)

meliflua , ánimos , el tiempo pasa para todos y nuestra mayor responsabilidad es saber disfrutarlo....espero que todo mejore para los tuyos...

dejo esto,,,

Los yacimientos de petróleo de Brent están casi secos, según Wall Street Journal - ABC.es


----------



## carraca (23 Mar 2015)

Meliflua ánimos y se fuerte en estos momentos de la vida, la mía tiene Alzheimer y le doy todo el cariño que puedo, y aún así pienso que es poco.
En referencia a las bolsas sigo con la escopeta preparada, la diferencia es que cuanto más tiempo pasa, de más munición dispongo para disparar " todo lo que pueda ahorrar", apuntando también a los MPs. Así que paciencia amigos, es lo que he aprendido de todo éste asunto y de vuestros consejos.
Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Mar 2015)

Meliflua,espero que tu madre se recupere lo mejor posible,solo decirte que estamos todos en el mismo barco;mi madre:operada de corazón,insulinodependiente de más de 30 años,riñones casi parados,tensión alta,mayor,etc...cuando voy a la farmacia casi tengo que llevar una carretilla para tantas medicinas,pero uno sueña con que el de arriba se apiade de nosotros y nos de más tiempo,es lo que hay,después vamos nosotros,es ley.A veces pienso que nuestra vida es como un eslabón de una cadena(nuestra familia de antes de nosotros y de después)y que nuestro principal papel es mucho más simple de lo que pensamos:simplemente conseguir que no se rompa con nosotros.
Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Mar 2015)

1º de todo muchos ánimos a meliflua, la salud es lo más importante, la tuya y la de los tuyos, por supuesto. 

A ver si alguien me ayuda a comprender este artículo de hoy de M.Armstrong que no entiendo muy bien, en resumen hay alguien que le pregunta dónde esconderse/refugiarse, y que cómo es posible que se prevea que el dow se va a 24.000 e incluso 40.000 puntos si las compañías van poco a poco perdiendo ingresos.

Él le contesta, que el DAX en € supera al DOW en $, porque el dinero inteligente está apostando a que el € colapsará, y esto les dará Marcos Alemanes.
Os pongo la respuesta copiada del artículo...

ANSWER: You are thinking still in the old theory context. Look at this through a fresh pair of eyes. Here is the Dow and the DAX. Why has the DAX outperformed (in euro) the Dow (in dollars)? Is this because corporate profits are booming? Absolutely no way. *The smart money in Europe sees and “feels” Europe is finished. They are betting that the Euro will collapse and this will get them Deutsche marks.* This has NOTHING to do with anything other than survival.

This is the trend in motion and it is illustrating that CONFIDENCE is collapsing. That CONFIDENCE has not yet been shaken in the USA. When that comes, you will see the same flight to private assets for when the problem is government, there is no other choice. On a pure economic basis, the US is fantastic. Companies are so fat and happy they continue to buy their own stock back. That is not the case in Germany. Shares are replacing currency.

Y el enlace... 
Where to Hide – Public v Private | Armstrong Economics

Luego dice que la desconfianza todavía no ha llegado a EE.UU... dando a entender que llegará y lo que sucederá cuando pase.

¿Qué opináis? La subida tan vertical en el DAX yo pensaba que era simple y llanamente por el tema de la QE€, no por el colapso del €.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2015)

*ladrillofilo* no voy a entrar a razonar ese artículo, no me veo capaz de razonarlo. Solo te diré que si el € colapsa, el.dinero inteligente no.querrá saber nada de Europa en un tiempo, y menos de un marco alemán con una Alemania mediocre como hace décadas no se recuerda en cuanto a productividad y competitividad.

El dinero inteligente no hace apuestas absurdas, se mantiene al margen y asegura en la medida de lo posible mantener su poder con una aversión al riesgo muy alta.

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: No tengo una opinión formada sobre lo que comentáis... En principio, los mercados NO apuestan por un colapso del USD, sino no habríamos visto el "rally" que está marcando... ¿No? Otra cosa es que esa moneda acabe "petando", pero algo se intentará desde el Sistema para que esto no suceda y aquí, quizás, se encuentre la razón de ser de la nueva "cesta" que parece se está confeccionando desde el FMI y que me imagino con la "connivencia" de otros actores: el BPI y el BM e imagino que ahí entra también China...

Que el Euro pueda "petar" yo NO lo descarto, pero ahora mismo no parece lo más "razonable", aparte de que el "Tsunami" provocado sería peor que lo de Lehman Brothers... 

En cualquier cosa, "algo" está pasando en Alemania y, sobre todo, alrededor del Deutsche Bank. Esta mañana os enlazaba la información que comentaba que ese banco podría vender su negocio en España y salir de aquí... Por otro lado, tenemos esto otro...

- Deutsche Bank confirma que está analizando múltiples opciones estratégicas Por Reuters

Añadir a esto que hoy los "Bubills", que es la deuda alemana a 12 meses, se han colocado a un tipo de interés medio de -0,2442%. Por tanto, es lícito preguntarse qué coño está pasando... Poner dinero para que pierda valor o meterse en un DAX estratosférico es algo que no quiero "entender", ya que es totalmente ilógico... Y la única explicación que se me ocurre se llama... ¡MIEDO!

Y dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Aliados dan la espalda a Obama, abrazan a China

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: No tengo una opinión formada sobre lo que comentáis... En principio, los mercados NO apuestan por un colapso del USD, sino no habríamos visto el "rally" que está marcando... ¿No? Otra cosa es que esa moneda acabe "petando", pero algo se intentará desde el Sistema para que esto no suceda y aquí, quizás, se encuentre la razón de ser de la nueva "cesta" que parece se está confeccionando desde el FMI y que me imagino con la "connivencia" de otros actores: el BPI y el BM e imagino que ahí entra también China...



Creo que habrá una nueva cesta (incuyendo a China, por supuesto).

- En realidad, China reune todos los ingredientes para que, en teoría, se vaya al garete. Empezando por su burbuja inmobiliaria, su desfase bestial entre la zona hiperdesarrollada y la zona pre-medieval (algo así como Barcelona y las Hurdes en 1945) y su gran problema de tener que ocuparse del bienestar de su masa productiva con un coste social inasumible. Pero no se irá al garete porque ha conseguido entrar en el Club de los Grandes (el Club de los Farsantes).-

Habrá una nueva cesta. No hay duda y China será parte de ella quiera o no quiera (yo creo que quiere y mucho).

[/QUOTE] Que el Euro pueda "petar" yo NO lo descarto, pero ahora mismo no parece lo más "razonable", aparte de que el "Tsunami" provocado sería peor que lo de Lehman Brothers... [/QUOTE]

El euro petará cuando los yankis y su sucursal, los alemanes, previa consulta, cara a la Galería, con los gabachos y la mafia italiana (a estos les da igual porque hace tiempo que han entendido que en este sistema el más cabrón es el que gana), lo decidan. Cuando lo hagan, si lo hacen, será por beneficio propio y, si no hacen, también.


[/QUOTE] En cualquier cosa, "algo" está pasando en Alemania y, sobre todo, alrededor del Deutsche Bank. Esta mañana os enlazaba la información que comentaba que ese banco podría vender su negocio en España y salir de aquí... Por otro lado, tenemos esto otro... [/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE] Añadir a esto que hoy los "Bubills", que es la deuda alemana a 12 meses, se han colocado a un tipo de interés medio de -0,2442%. Por tanto, es lícito preguntarse qué coño está pasando... Poner dinero para que pierda valor o meterse en un DAX estratosférico es algo que no quiero "entender", ya que es totalmente ilógico... Y la única explicación que se me ocurre se llama... ¡MIEDO! [/QUOTE]

Yo, más que miedo, hablaría de infundir confusión.

¿Te has dado cuenta Fernando que en los últimos casi 10 años la palabra clave en la vida política, en los mercados, en el mundo laboral es más bien - confusión -?

¿Qué se obtiene de la confusión?

La sumisión.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: Más o menos, pienso lo mismo que comentas... Discreparía en el tema del "dinero" y es que éste es cobarde por naturaleza, por tanto el calificativo de MIEDO cuadra más bien con lo que se está viendo en los mercados de Bonos, especialmente en la Deuda alemana y ya sabes que el "referente" de la misma, el Bund, sólo está al alcance de grandes patrimonios, Fondos de Inversión y Planes de Pensiones.

SÍ, podríamos hablar de "sumisión" como también de MIEDO asociado... En el mundo laboral, por ejemplo, se suele "tragar" para no ser despedido... Al respecto, podríamos hablar de "sumisión", "resignación", "aceptación", pero puede proceder de la CONFUSIÓN o del MIEDO, aunque probablemente haya una combinación de ambas cosas.

Por eso mismo, algunos seguimos con nuestra REBELDÍA innata y que servirá más o menos, pero algo haremos y que por poco que sea, podrá servirles a algunas personas... con eso, de momento, ya me conformo.

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## oinoko (24 Mar 2015)

ladrillófilo dijo:


> *the smart money in europe sees and “feels” europe is finished. They are betting that the euro will collapse and this will get them deutsche marks.* this has nothing to do with anything other than survival.



Supongo que este buen hombre está suponiendo que una ruptura del Euro favorecería al Marco, y que un NeoMarco se cambiaría por miles de NeoPesetas. 

Si eso es verdad, puede tener sentido invertir en bonos alemanes aunque te paguen negativo. Menos sentido le veo a la bolsa.
El día que el CHF se desligo del EUR , el CHF subió un 16%, pero la bolsa suiza bajo un 8%, porque el nuevo cambio fastidia las exportaciones. 
Ese día funcionó mejor tener bonos suizos que acciones suizas.

Saludos


----------



## timi (24 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: No tengo una opinión formada sobre lo que comentáis... En principio, los mercados NO apuestan por un colapso del USD, sino no habríamos visto el "rally" que está marcando... ¿No? Otra cosa es que esa moneda acabe "petando", pero algo se intentará desde el Sistema para que esto no suceda y aquí, quizás, se encuentre la razón de ser de la nueva "cesta" que parece se está confeccionando desde el FMI y que me imagino con la "connivencia" de otros actores: el BPI y el BM e imagino que ahí entra también China...
> 
> Que el Euro pueda "petar" yo NO lo descarto, pero ahora mismo no parece lo más "razonable", aparte de que el "Tsunami" provocado sería peor que lo de Lehman Brothers...
> 
> ...



recordemos que barclays también vendió todo lo que tenia en España , y están en fase de integración con la Caixa,,,, esta lo de banco de Madrid ,,, algo se cuece...

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 06:45 ----------

dejo esto , que pone los pelos de punta,,, 

Utah se convierte en el primer estado en EE.UU. que aprueba el pelotÃ³n de fusilamiento - RT

:vomito:


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

Primeramente desearle lo mejor a meliflua y que su madre se recupere, ánimo amigo, ten fe.

Fernando, tienes razón (respecto a tu última respuesta hacia mí) en que las personas que disponen de menos información (la mayoría) muchas veces sólo dan palos de ciego, pero piensa que se buscan los garbanzos con lo que pueden y tienen a mano, de ahí sacan sus conclusiones obviamente en su mayoría errónea (entre los cuales me incluyo).

Pienso que si se es constante poco a poco la información adecuada va llegando, unida al "entrenamiento" de razonar las cosas dando como resultado unos mejores análisis y percepciones. Por ejemplo, intuía que había alguien más arriba que los Rockefeller y los Rothschild, incluso que los más ricos del mundo (Gates, Buffet, Slim, etc.) sólo son "de pega", pero no sabía cómo buscar, luego me enviaste ese link donde menciona a los Baruch, el cual a mí me dio muchas respuestas, ahora sólo queda contrastar la información.

Lo más importante de este asunto es que se oculta información a la población, exceptuando unos pocos (como tú) que informan desinteresadamente, hay una ocultación de información "más oficial" que ocasiona esas "pajas mentales" a todo aquel que busca respuestas.

Pasando a otro punto, dejadme que os alegre el día y mirad esta foto:







Viene de aquí: El CCN advierte que el fondo de reserva de la Seguridad Social español quedará a 0 antes de terminar el 2017

Por cierto, hay un hilo respecto a eso y creo que pasó desapercibido: A la hucha de las pensiones no le queda ni 3 años 

Y proporciona este link: El Gobierno se gasta un 37% de la ‘hucha de las pensiones’ en tres años






Otros links relacionados (por aquello del sectarismo):
El INEM y el Fogasa arrastran a la Seguridad Social al déficit






El Gobierno sacará otros 8.446 millones del Fondo de Reserva para pagar pensiones







Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Mira, por lo que a mí me toca, también Citibank vendió su unidad de consumo al Popular... De momento, sigo ahí, mientras respeten las condiciones... Lo que podemos constatar es que la Banca extranjera está saliendo de España y eso es algo que tenemos que tener en cuenta. Resulta llamativo porque no hace tantos años que peleaban por tener una porción del "pastel" y que, quizás, ya no existe o, en todo caso, muy simbólicamente.

# Refinanciado: Si te sirve de algo, yo llevo muchos años estudiando e investigando muchos temas, especialmente relacionados con la Historia más antigua y la más reciente, y lo único que sé es que no sé nada o muy "poquito"... Cuando pareces tener algo más o menos claro aparecen nuevos elementos que te hacen cuestionar buena parte de lo que crees saber o "conocer". Por ese mismo motivo, los que andamos por este hilo buscamos respuestas, informaciones, debates, etc. y eso nos sirve para ir formándonos una opinión que será "mutable" en el tiempo. Ya lo verás, todavía eres bastante joven...

Sí, Refinanciado, está todo tan "manipulado" que es difícil saber qué es o fue "verdad". Mira, un simple ejemplo, lo tienes en lo que nos cuentan en la Historia sobre la invasión y conquista árabe de la España visigoda... Pues si eso sucede en algo tan pueril, ya no te digo en lo que nos atañe en el día a día.

Es como el famoso Club Bilderberg al que muchos le conceden una importancia que NO es tan decisiva como se apunta desde los medios más "conspirativos". Está claro que ahí hay gentuza que SÍ "pesa", que ese "Club" tiene capacidad de influencia, pero para NADA van a ser quienes dirigen los "hilos del mundo" y en el supuesto de que haya algo semejante a eso...

Aquí, en este hilo, insisto en que debemos buscar información, opiniones, debatirlo si se cree oportuno y formarnos nuestra PROPIA opinión, pero que siempre estará sujeta al "cambio" a medida que vayamos obteniendo más y mejor información. Luego, queda el apartado más complejo y es el de la contrastación, ya que la Red tiene un exceso de información y mucha de ella falsa, pero es como Wikipedia que suele utilizarse como "referencia" y donde observas auténticas "patinadas" en aquellos temas en los que uno puede tener los suficientes conocimientos como para discutir lo que ahí se dice. Eso no quita para que como "enciclopedia" de consulta sea muy útil.

Sobre lo que comentas acerca de las Pensiones, pues es muy serio y peligroso, porque la "hucha" puede quedar "finiquitada" en cuestión de muy poco tiempo y después qué... Me imagino que tendrán que continuar "exprimiendo" a los que todavía seguimos "arrimando el hombro", es decir más recortes, subidas de impuestos, etc. Así, que está claro, independientemente de la "ideología" de cada cual, que NO podemos continuar por este camino y hay que intentar buscar cambios en la dirección del país... Y ahí que cada cual actúe de acuerdo a sus convicciones, pero pensando que vivimos en un Estado que tiene múltiples "vías de agua"...

Bueno, dejo un interesante artículo de opinión y en línea con lo que venimos comentando últimamente...

- Vozpópuli - La pérfida Albión

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> # NIJAS: Primero de todo saludarte y es que hacia tiempo que no sabíamos de ti. .



Sigo este siempre interesante hilo aunque no tengo mucho tiempo para comentar Volviendo al hilo.

Ciertamente las Bolsas, no solamente la alemana, están hinchadas y toda lógica desaconseja invertir un solo real en ellas. Pero nos encontramos con la miríada de millones del QE europeo , más de un billón de euros públicos en activos a repartir en 19 meses. Esa riada de euros si la comparamos con la riada de dólares que produjo el QE americano va a dirigirse a la bolsa ¿Acaso esto no ha subido la bolsa americana a niveles estratosféricos e irreales? ¿Qué impide que ocurra lo mismo con las bolsas europeas?

Y no entro a discutir que este aluvión de euros no va a llegar a la economía real, que solo va a producir un hipertrofia artificial de las bolsas, etc… En eso estamos todos de acuerdo, pero ante la situación actual y asumiendo todos los riesgos que la situación indica, que un día alguien diga que el rey va desnudo y se acabe la farsa, considero que es muy posible que en la bolsas europeas se repita la situación que el QE produjo en las bolsas americanas. 
Todo dentro de la sabia política de diversificar, a ver si alguno se va a jugar hasta el cuello de la camisa en esta percepción personal. Que yo no soy guru de nada sino el primero en querer aprender del conocimiento de los demás.

Y tras ver la noticia de Refinanciando y el negro futuro cada vez queda más claro que contento estoy con tener mis moneditas por lo que pueda pasar…..


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2015)

Si por algún motivo como el que mencionáis (*vacio*), se comienza a recortar las pensiones contributivas, y las prestaciones por desempleo en este país, no tengáis ninguna duda que el regresar a la peseta y a un banco de España que emita papel para tapar agujeros a tutiplén será una realidad posible, pero poco práctica.

La otra opción, recibir un rescate masivo por parte de la UE, lo descarto, pues llegado el día que las pensiones ya no se puedan pagar, o al menos sufran un importante recorte en España, no penséis que en Italia, Portugal, Grecia...se pagarán sus correspondientes pensiones.

Ya os comenté el otro día que a un ciclo largo y próspero alcista (aun que fuera todo un sucedáneo), le sigue un ciclo depresivo al menos un 30% más largo que la fase alcista, o sea 10 años de bonanza equivalen a 13 años de precariedad (hablo a grosso modo), y cuanto más fuerte sea el ciclo alcista, más penoso puede ser el bajista.

Muchos ven el final del túnel, yo solo lo veré, cuando la tasa de desempleo esté por las cotas del 10%, de otro modo solo se prolonga la agonía, y para muestra la hucha de las pensiones.

Cuando un país, sea cual sea, tiene la capacidad de emitir dinero, y ese dinero no tiene una contrapartida basada en la productividad interna o en las exportaciones (entrada/salida de divisa), aparece la hiperinflación, que en casos extremos (galopante), convierte el papel moneda en posavasos de bonitos colores.

En situaciones como esa, hay continuos cambios de gobiernos, revueltas ciudadanas, desconfianza de las instituciones, precariedad en las fuerzas del orden, administración, etc... véase Argentina, Venezuela (inflación galopante), o el propio México dónde quien tiene cash compra al ejercito, policía, administración...

¿pasará eso en España?, la peseta realmente cuando se cambió por el €, ya estaba bastante devaluada respecto a otras divisas como el marco, nunca tuvimos una industria en la que apoyarnos, y solo el sector primario (muy precario) y el turismo nos permitieron mantener a flote a la peseta. Recordad las letras del tesoro al 10%, 12% etc...eso los ahorradores de entonces lo tomaban como un regalo, pero en el fondo era una muestra de la desconfianza en nuestra economía.

nunca fuimos una potencia, ni nada que se le pareciera durante el siglo XX ni el XXI

¿creo que las pensiones dejarán de pagarse?...rotundamente sí, 

¿cuando?...no será algo radical, habrá recortes en las contributivas que se cobren, y la obligación de suscribir planes privados por ley a los que trabajen.

¿dejaremos el €?...no estoy tan seguro, en el fondo, no es España la que está mal, es toda Europa, y medio mundo, volver a la peseta no solucionará el problema de fondo, solo espero que los que gobiernen lo entiendan.

Un saludo y buena mañana a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Mar 2015)

Ahora que tocáis el tema de las pensiones comento:
Estamos volviendo al capitalismo primitivo donde los trabajadores, serán esclavos con salario pero sin ninguna prestación. 
Olvídense de papa estado, cada vez vez el estado pesa menos en un panorama de entes supranacionales y grandes corporaciones.

Lo único que diferencia este capitalismo actual con el primitivo es que ya no somos esclavos de los poseedores de los medios de producción sino esclavos del capital financiero en sí mismo, capital que no produce nada que pueda ser usado luego por las personas, sino que es capital extractivo. Capital que sólo se ocupa de engordarse a sí mismo.

A final la economía es un juego de suma cero, e igual que en el casino para que unos ganen otros han de perder. ienso:


----------



## oinoko (24 Mar 2015)

NIJAS dijo:


> Esa riada de euros si la comparamos con la riada de dólares que produjo el QE americano va a dirigirse a la bolsa ¿Acaso esto no ha subido la bolsa americana a niveles estratosféricos e irreales? ¿Qué impide que ocurra lo mismo con las bolsas europeas?



Nada impide que lleguen a niveles estratosfericos, de hecho ya lo están. Es lo que tienen los sistemas PONZI . Si eres capaz de predecir cuando va a estallar todo y salirte el día de antes, es el sitio ideal para invertir.



paketazo dijo:


> Recordad las letras del tesoro al 10%, 12% etc...eso los ahorradores de entonces lo tomaban como un regalo, pero en el fondo era una muestra de la desconfianza en nuestra economía.



Al 15% he comprado yo letras del tesoro. Recuerdo que fundía todo lo que tenía en todas las cuentas para conseguir reunir 860 / 870 mil pesetas, y al cabo de 1 año te devolvían un millón. Y hablo del año 1993 & 1994 , no del siglo XIX.




bankiero dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia este capitalismo actual con el primitivo es que ya no somos esclavos de los poseedores de los medios de producción sino esclavos del capital financiero en sí mismo, capital que no produce nada que pueda ser usado luego por las personas, sino que es capital extractivo. Capital que sólo se ocupa de engordarse a sí mismo.



Curiosa reflexión, pero totalmente cierta. :Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Bankiero, discrepo que esto sea un juego de suma cero, actualmente para que alguien gane 100 otro tiene que perder 150, hay demasiados gastos en el sistema financiero (comisiones), en el sistema de gobierno (impuestos) y en los mediadores.

Son unas sanguijuelas que no aprotan ningún valor añadido, aunque creamos que dan un servicio, con la tecnología actual, los margenes electrónicos deberían ser irrisorios y los gobiernos en lugar de gastar/invertir sabiamente y revertirlo a la población que le paga, el dinero recaudado lo roban o lo malgastan, teniendo que recurrir cada vez a más y más deuda.

No amigo mío, este no es un juego de suma cero, es un juego donde doy 1 y me quitan 1-N y 1 tiende a menos y N tiende a más.

Saludos


----------



## Obi (24 Mar 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Al final la economía es un juego de suma cero, e igual que en el casino para que unos ganen otros han de perder. ienso:



Manuel Ayau explicaba muy bien como en un mercado libre, el que más gana es el que más enriquece a los demás. Otra cosa muy diferente es lo que hacen los ladrones y los banqueros actuales. Robar es una cosa, comerciar libremente es otra distinta. La división del trabajo se desarrolló porque aumenta la productividad de forma exponencial, de tal forma que hay un beneficio mútuo (y no una suma cero).
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/yMiFqz2MUn8" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="315" width="420"></iframe>


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios los que he leído y, lamentablemente, no dispongo de mucho tiempo, así que esta noche veremos lo que puedo comentar...

# NIJAS: Pues me alegro que sigas el hilo y decirte que ni tú, ni yo ni NADIE de los que escriben en este hilo pretende ser un "gurú"... Eso lo dejamos para otros hilos del foro y aquí nos reunimos unos amigos "virtuales" que gustamos de debatir, intercambiar información, etc. Seguramente, habrá gente con más experiencia en determinadas materias y ese conocimiento lo pueden aprovechar quienes lo consideren oportuno.

En lo personal, no suelo creer en los "gurús" y, sobre todo, en materia económico-financiera, aunque SÍ que hay gente interesante a la que suelo seguir, especialmente a los que se dedican a las Materias Primas y que son los que, proporcionalmente, menos se "equivocan". También me gustan los que se dedican a los mercados emergentes.

# oinoko: Claro que recuerdo con "añoranza" esos tiempos, por tanto creo que somos personas con una determinada edad y experiencia... Ahora bien, recuerda también los tipos de interés que existían para los créditos y es que no todo era de "color rosa". Precisamente, aquellos tipos de interés son los que me hacen pensar y más bien de forma "pésima", ya que estamos hablando de sólo dos décadas atrás... Esos tipos de interés si volvieran, y en las actuales circunstancias, tendrían un efecto sumamente destructivo.

Y dejo dos artículos muy interesantes. Lo de Francia ya lo habían comentado por el hilo y diría que fue el conforero frisch... Estos artículos tienen un trasfondo bastante preocupante...

- ¿Por qué los inversores compran bonos con tipos negativos?

- Francia limitará los pagos en efectivo a 1.000 euros en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Sobre el futuro de las pensiones en nuestro país os dejo esto...

- Las pensiones del futuro se verÃ¡n muy reducidas a causa de las Ãºltimas reformas | PeriÃ³dico Diagonal

Y esto es bastante interesante...

- https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...hange-facilitate-gold-inclusion-into-the-sdr/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hay cosas que son difíciles de comprender, pero mucho menos de "entender"... Lo "último": pagar por tener bonos corporativos de Nestlé a 4 años...

- Tsunamis financieros | ESADE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 21:48 ----------

¿Y esto?...

- Rusia y Jordania firman acuerdo para la construcción de la primera planta nuclear jordana / Sputnik Mundo

- Chevrolet multada con 8 millones de euros tras decisión de abandonar Europa / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

Fernando, tu enlace sobre las pensiones es muy optimista, lo digo así porque supone que seguiremos como estamos y tú bien sabes que eso no podrá ser, ya quisiera yo que sólo suceda eso con las pensiones, eso nos indicaría que seguiremos más o menos igual; de esa manera sólo me preocuparía por ahorrar y podría hacer mi "fondo de pensiones personal" (alguna buena empresa, ahorros y sobre todo, muchos MPs) pero me temo que los cambios serán mucho más profundos. 

También acabo de ver lo de la central de Rusia y Jordania, si nos ceñimos extrictamente a la parte "inversora" ha sido un buen trato por parte de Rusia, tiene vendidas un par de centrales, el monopolio de combustible por 10 años y el almacenamiento del combustible gastado, eso le daría unos beneficios muy buenos.

Las condiciones por parte de occidente son leoninas para construir una central nuclear, verás, en Reino Unido para construir una, quieren que la empresa la construya con su dinero (la financie el propio constructor), la ponga en marcha y cuando esté dando beneficios, entonces sí que se le compran, pero le pagan con los propios beneficios, vamos una verdadera barbaridad.

Jordania y Rusia construirán y operarán la primera central nuclear jordana


Por otra parte, eso puede suponer una justificación para que Occidente machaque a esos dos países aún más y quizás esta pueda ser "la definitiva".

Y por la última parte, eso demuestra que no aprendemos nada, ni teniendo centrales sin controlar, soltando radiación al planeta, dejamos de contruirlas.

Ojito con Grecia, igual tenemos otro ataque al euro (con lo bien que iba):

La quiebra de Grecia podría tener fecha: el 20 de abril se quedará sin fondos


Saludos


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2015)

A veces pienso que nos leen y que luego escriben ellos, sin embargo no es necesario que nos lean, la lógica acaba imponiéndose:

CUANDO SE ROMPE LA HUCHA
___________
En cuanto a la salida de Chevrolet de Europa, no me extraña, lo que es en España al menos, las ventas meten miedo. Nunca fue competitiva, ni en precios, ni en calidad, y el mercado europeo es bastante exigente en cuanto a vehículos, sobre todo en temas de consumo.
___________
La salida o no de Grecia del €, tiene cuerda para rato. Con esa noticia jugarán cada poco tiempo para subir o bajar cotizaciones bursátiles y de divisas. Los que de verdad mandan, ya saben lo que va a pasar hace bastante tiempo.

Buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Bueno, lo que enlacé es una previsión más bien "pesimista" sobre las pensiones, pero de acuerdo a unos estandares conocidos actualmente y, evidentemente, muy difíciles de extrapolar al futuro más cercano que lejano. "Pero", ya te digo que tienen que pasar muchas cosas en España, Europa y el mundo para que la "rueda" siga girando al mismo ritmo que lo está haciendo. De seguir todo como hasta ahora ya sabemos que es imposible, pero NO se va a llegar adonde apuntáis así como así, porque -insisto- en que pasarán "cosas" para bien o para mal...

Yo muchas veces, antes de escribir aquí, suelo comentar el tema que tengo en "mente" entre amigos, conocidos, etc., es decir hago una especie de "sondeo" entre gente más "común" y, curiosamente, está calando la "idea" de que NO van a existir las pensiones futuras, pero la gente no se plantea cómo va a afrontar la vida en esa situación... Esa aparente "despreocupación" es muy propia de nuestro país y con eso juegan los que nos suelen gobernar, especialmente los que hay ahora y que habría de enviar como "contadores de cuentos" a la Plaza Yama el Fna, de Marrakech...

Resumiendo, las pensiones futuras "pueden" no ser factibles tal y como las conocemos, pero en el peor de los casos "algo" existiría, aunque fuera una pensión de "subsistencia" o es que ahora no existe una prestación equivalente como son los 426 Euros de mierda... No te preocupes, porque el Sistema -si quiere sobrevivir- ya encontrará "soluciones", pero también está claro que es la gente la que tiene que movilizarse para que eso no llegue a producirse.

Además, en la actual situación, con unos sueldos de mierda, hipoteca, fuertes impuestos, inflación soterrada en los bolsillos de la ciudadanía que cobra y puede pagar, etc. hace bastante inviable que el ciudadano medio pueda ahorrar y promediar en el tiempo un "Plan de Pensiones" alternativo al público, aparte de la estafa "encubierta" que se encuentra en los mismos. Hoy para hacerse un Plan de Pensiones a la "medida" hay que tener una mínima formación financiera.

# paketazo: ¿Qué te crees que no nos leen? No quiero decir que haya sido así en el caso que enlazas, pero no deja de ser la misma "casualidad" que observo cuando leo otros artículos y que reflejan lo que se ha debatido aquí uno o dos días antes. Es más, te diré que un conocido analista financiero me consta que suele pasarse por este hilo y, personalmente, me parece estúpendo porque así las "ideas" se propagan más y más... que es una de las finalidades de este hilo. Además, nosotros también leemos a otros y luego, si nos parece oportuno, debatimos sobre lo mismo.

paketazo, uno de los problemas de nuestra sociedad es que vive aborregada en la tecnología que se les ha procurado para "refugiarse" y NO "pensar", de manera que se está perdiendo la facultad de escribir, debatir, etc. y de forma seria, con argumentos que no tienen porqué ser compartidos e imagino que ahí tenemos uno de los éxitos de este hilo, ya que aquí nos dejamos de "tecnicismos" tontos y de forma coloquial intentamos explicarnos, así conseguimos mantener el interés y llegar al máximo de gente interesada.

Y os dejo un MUY buen artículo. Llevaba unos días pensando en escribir sobre el particular, ya que un amigo me había alertado sobre aspectos que se tocan en ese artículo, pero tenía que reunir la información que ya no va a hacer falta. ¡Ojo! porque se nos está advirtiendo seriamente de que podemos ver fortísimos movimientos en los mercados y que pueden no tardar... Hay una insoportable IRRACIONALIDAD en ellos.

- Un hecho atípico acaba de suceder

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Aquí os dejo a continuación un interesante artículo "metalero"...

- ¿Podría una subida de tipos de la FED perjudicar al oro?

Por cierto, los MPs llevan, de momento, una subida bastante ordenada en los últimos días, aunque parece que claramente "arbitrada" desde el par EUR/USD... y es que uno no puede dejar de "mal pensar". Siendo "metalero añejo" es una "cualidad" que se acaba adquiriendo...

Hace escasos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1198,90 y la Plata en los $17,103... paketazo, ¿qué puedes aportarnos al respecto desde el AT?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 15:00 ----------

Pues, algunos siguen empeñados en llevar el "cántaro a la fuente"...

- Rusia no pedirá permiso para desplegar armas nucleares en Crimea, dice diputado / Sputnik Mundo

- EEUU transfiere a más de 1.000 militares a Europa del Este para maniobras / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2015)

Técnicamente el oro ha roto la minitendencia bajista.

Imagen Gold(Diariamente)20150325145333.png - subir imagenes - Casimages

Podría tener fuelle hasta 1240$ Oz en este tirón

Como vemos, referenciado en € las cosas apenas varían 5€ Oz en los últimos días/semanas.

¿momento de comprar?...pues la rotura de 1240$ OZ diría que sí, pero habrá muchos que vean un HCH muy peligroso en el oro si los 1240$ frenen la subida recién iniciada.

Prudencia, mucha prudencia. recordad hombro derecho en 1240$ Oz, es la zona a vigilar por arriba, por abajo el mínimo de siempre 1140$ Oz

Buena tarde a to2


----------



## oinoko (25 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> pero habrá muchos que vean un HCH muy peligroso en el oro si los 1240$ frenen la subida recién iniciada.



Yo prefiero ver un doble suelo, soy así de optimista.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Yo prefiero ver un doble suelo, soy así de optimista.



Pues, yo soy de la opinión de que si se llega a ver ese "doble suelo" será para "perforarlo" a la baja... En cualquier caso, hay que seguir también el par EUR/USD, ya que parece que anda bastante parejo, así que...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Un hecho atípico acaba de suceder



http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...de-euros-que-pueden-destrozar-el-2015_720022/

Este creo que también es reciente, también de Mc coy. Y creo que es lo que va a propiciar la gran caída que llevamos tanto tiempo esperando. 

No se cuánto tiempo le quedará, pero presiento que está cerca. 

La clave a corto plazo está en ver el índice del dólar. Lleva unos días rebotando, ahora mismo está en 96.70 aproximadamente. *Si retoma el camino hacia los 100, y los supera con claridad* veremos sangre en breve.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Ladrillófilo: A pesar de las caídas de hoy experimentadas en las Bolsas americanas, creo que una fase correctiva podría darse, pero sin excesiva profundidad, ya que normalmente el mes de Abril suele ser bastante positivo para los índices americanos... aunque los 18.000 puntos del Dow Jones están siendo duros de "roer". En cualquier caso, es de esperar en algún momento del año se produzca una fortísima corrección en todas las Bolsas mundiales, ya que están excesivamente "hinchadas", pero el Crack o similar para más adelante...

En cuanto al Índice del Dólar está corrigiendo el fuerte "rally" emprendido y creo que mientras no pierda los 93,14 le puede quedar "cuerda"... Otro punto aparte es que el estado de la Economía americana sea tan "positivo" como nos están vendiendo y, por tanto, el USD no deja de ser un "reflejo" más de la manipulación que se está desarrollando en buena parte del mundo.

Y cada vez estoy más convencido de lo que últimamente estoy escribiendo... Hoy analizaba el que -para mí- es el "índice de referencia" de mis Planes de Pensiones y que es el Fondo Soberano de Noruega... aparte de ser el más importante del mundo. Bien, me he fijado en que sólo tienen un 0,1% del fondo en deuda corporativa de alta "calidad" y, en cambio han aumentado fuertemente su exposición a los Bonos corporativos con calificación BBB o incluso inferior. ¡Ojo! que una de sus "apuestas" más relevantes es la compra de de Bonos de Nigeria, aparte de otros países como Ghana y Mauricio... Este fondo siempre ha estado muy bien gestionado e imagino que en aras de buscar rentabilidad tienen que aumentar su exposición al riesgo, pero es que tampoco hay muchas más "alternativas"...

Y es que, actualmente, en la UE se estima que existen 1,44 billones de Euros en deuda soberana con rendimientos negativos y os podría indicar algunos de los países emisores: Alemania, Finlandia, Irlanda, Eslovaquia...

En fin, que todo tiene una "pinta" de "mirame y no me toques"...

Os dejo un artículo en el que Société Générale hace unos pronósticos bastante pesimistas para la evolución futura de los precios de los MPs...

- SocGenâ€™s ultra bearish gold and silver outlook - Mineweb

Y decir que hoy esperaba bastante más por parte de los MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, esta noche "En tierra hostil" va sobre el oro, supongo que lo demonizarán como siempre.



> Antena 3 estrena este miércoles, a partir de las 22.40 horas, dos nuevos reportajes de «En tierra hostil». La noche arranca con el viaje de Jalis de la Serna a Bamako, la capital de Mali. Se trata del mismo viaje que, durante los últimos años, han hecho decenas de ciudadanos españoles con un objetivo: hacer fortuna en el negocio del oro.
> 
> [Consulta aquí la programación tv]
> 
> ...


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches,

Un hecho que nos recuerda lo frágiles que somos:
La naturaleza se venga de los humanos en el Mar Muerto

Mirad esta noticia, mientras el mundo se prepara para la guerra, USA se prepara para "otro tipo" de guerra (¿os gusta Star Wars o Star Trek?):
Boeing patenta un sistema de protección similar a un campo de fuerza 

Creo que USA ha llegado a los límites del armamento "convencional" y busca otras alternativas para cambiar la forma de combatir por ejemplo, este serie de aviones:







Pero bueno, lo bueno es que tenemos por aquí a Fernando y él seguramente nos podrá asegurar sobre este tipo de nueva tecnología.

Pasando a otro punto, ¿creéis que esto repercutirá en el precio del petróleo?
Irán 'guarda' una sorpresa que puede hundir aún más el precio del petróleo

No sé la repercusión que tiene esto, pero hoy Wall Street ha cerrado con perdidas considerables:
Wall Street cierra con fuertes pérdidas: el Dow Jones se deja un 1,62%

¿Mañana la bolsa Europea lo seguirá y cerrará a la baja?

Mean while, Warren Buffett sigue a lo suyo, jeje

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Boeing, te diré que esa compañía presentó la patente del mismo en el... 2012. De lo poco que sé sobre ese proyecto, opino que tiene evidentes imperfecciones y que no se explican en el enlace que has aportado. No lo veo y, además, quién te dice a ti que ya no exista esa tecnología... Se sabe de avistamientos OVNIs donde se ha podido apreciar algo parecido a esto.

En cualquier caso, Boeing está inmerso en muchos proyectos que rozan la "Ciencia Ficción" y algunos SÍ que los veo factibles... Lo que sabemos seguro es que próximo Air Force One será el Boeing 747-8...

Respecto a lo de Irán, más de lo "mismo"... No sé que credibilidad se le puede dar a una noticia en la que Irán decidiría "suicidarse" y todos sabemos que los precios actuales del Crudo deben estar pasando factura a su Economía como para abaratarlo todavía más...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/indian-gold-import-exploding-in-march/

Artículo de Koos Jansen, que trata de las importaciones de oro de India, un país que tenemos algo de lado, al menos yo, que me fijo mucho más en China. 
Y la verdad es que vale la pena ojear las gráficas, importan menos que los Chinos, pero son unas cantidades... respetables.





Además resaltar la gráfica del premium que se paga overspot...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Gracias por el aporte. Comentar que la India es el mayor consumidor de Oro del mundo...

- India desplaza a China como primer consumidor de oro | El Economista

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (26 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: Gracias por el aporte. Comentar que la India es el mayor consumidor de Oro del mundo...
> 
> - India desplaza a China como primer consumidor de oro | El Economista
> 
> Saludos.



Yo simplemente no me creo las cuentas del World Gold Council (WGC). Me parecen más fiables las del Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE).

Y eso sin contar el oro que entra en China sin pasar por el SGE: En valija diplomática o usando canales militares, escondido entre cajas de munición.


A nadie le importa que India compre oro, porque se asume que las clases medias indias compran oro para colgárselo al cuello.

Pero si dices que el estado Chino está comprando oro para quizás hacer convertible el Yuan, puede llamar la atención.

Este articulo es de hace dos semanas y lo leí en ZeroHedge pero ahora lo he encontrado antes en Bullionstar.

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...ld-is-being-fooled-about-chinese-gold-demand/

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Mar 2015)

buenos día ,,,, si es que se puede llamar así.

Arabia Saudí lanza una operación militar en Yemen y bombardea posiciones de los milicianos chiíes - ABC.es

Une coalition menée par l'Arabie saoudite lance une opération militaire au Yémen

Saudi Arabia bombs Yemen, launches coalition op against Houthi rebels â€” RT News

http://cnnespanol.cnn.com/2015/03/2...ar-en-yemen-para-defender-a-gobierno-de-hadi/

:

y esta noche el oro negro a repuntado , poco , veremos como evoluciona durante el día ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# oinoko: Precisamente, yo le concedo mucha importancia a la posesión "física" de Oro que la India posee en su población y, en ese aspecto, creo que anda bastante por delante de China. Además, tiene una tradición milenaria al respecto y en China ha sido mucho más reciente. Por tanto, es factible que exista más Oro "real" en la India que en China.

A nivel de gobiernos es posible que sea como indicas, pero ya sabes que a nivel "especulativo" porque datos fiables de lo que tiene realmente el Gobierno de China no los conocemos, aunque desde luego podemos "intuirlos"...

Respecto a la convertibilidad del Yuan vs Oro, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero NO lo veo y, quizás, China sepa bastante más de lo que se sabe en los "mentideros", y su actitud podría deberse a que espera que el Yuan forme parte de esa "cesta" en la que también podría entrar el Oro o bien se prepara para "turbulencias" o un posible "colapso" de cualquier tipo, aunque los "tiros" podrían ir por donde esperamos por aquí...

# timi: SÍ, el Petróleo anda "disparado": hace unos minutos el Brent a $59,52... En los MPs también se observa un fuerte "vigor": Oro a $1214,70 y la Plata a $17,300... aunque las resistencias aún quedan lejanas, pero bueno se están moviendo ordenadamente al alza y ya llevan unos cuantos días así... a ver lo que dura, porque estos precios siguen siendo muy bajos desde el punto de vista "fundamental", al menos desde el mío.

Y "casualidad" o no, otro artículo sobre lo que hemos debatido en los últimos días...

- Por si no lo sabían: las bolsas están viviendo la mayor manipulación de su historia. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2015)

Está la cosa interesante:

Liada parda en Yemen, por eso dicen que rebota el petróleo.

Putin hasta los mismísimos de USA y ha dicho que hasta aquí, si meten armas en Ucrania, que habrá movida.

Nuevo dato de la retirada de depósitos en Grecia...nuevo record, no engañan a nadie con esa calma tensa.

Parece que la euforia o el descalabro va a golpe de noticias, sin embargo, yo opino que las noticias se pueden anticipar viendo una gráfica de los índices bursátiles.

Algo tiene que pasar, y el S&P va a bajar un buen porrón de puntos, un 30% al menos...usarán cualquier noticia que magnifiquen si no es grande, y si ya es grande, pues la harán todavía más (hablo de malas noticias claro)

El € que hace unas semanas estaba ya casi en la paridad se ha despegado y ya lo tenemos en 1,10€/$...pero cuidado hasta no pasar 1,15€/$ no es más que la lógica de la sobreventa...dicen que rebota por la duda de los tipos en USA...la gráfica ya decía que rebotaría con o sin noticia de tipos USA

Los gráficos anticipan la noticia, siempre lo hacen, lo que no sabemos es el momento en que se soltará la bola de nieve, pero sabemos que es grande y con mucha pendiente por recorrer.

Más que nunca, no os precipitéis y mantened liquidez mientras se pueda mantener claro está.

un saludo y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, lo de Yemen es relativamente importante, ya que hace tiempo que los que seguimos de "cerca" la Geopolítica, veíamos que ahí se podía producir lo que ha sucedido. Supongo que es el tanteo "necesario" entre Arabia Saudita e Irán, bajo la atenta "supervisión" de los Estados Unidos y casi seguro "inductor"...

Respecto a la esperada corrección en el S&P 500, pues en una primera fase no creo que fuera más allá de buscar los entornos de los 1862,76 puntos. Posteriormente, SÍ que es posible que se viera una "profundización", aunque no me he mirado qué niveles intermedios existen. Lo que también tengo claro es que en el Crack se verán como mínimo los 735 puntos y, posiblemente, de ahí a la baja... Seguramente, más de uno pensará que es una "animalada", pero esos niveles no hace tantos años que se vieron y la situación económica actual es mucho peor que entonces, a pesar de las enormes capas de "maquillaje" contable que han aplicado, por no hablar de las QE...

Y hace escasos minutos he observado que ha habido un vuelco bastante serio en las cotizaciones de los MPs: el Oro a $1204,70 y la Plata a $17,072...

Por cierto, acabo de leer un artículo y que os enlazo. Viene a darme la razón en lo que comentaba esta mañana respecto al Yuan y el Oro...

- El yuan y el franco, candidatos a integrarse en los SDR del FMI

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2015)

2015 - Medios de comunicaciÃ³n, finanzas, sistema petrolero, complejo militar industrial, QE: La guerra de las narraciones | GEAB

El artículo de marzo del geab.
A ver si esta noche comentamos lo de Yemen, que parece muy muy preocupante. 
A ver si Grecox va a tener razón...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Ladrillófilo: Ya te he dicho que lo de Yemen era esperado en los medios geopolíticos, así que poco hay que analizar al respecto. Es un simple "marcaje de territorio" y un "aviso" a Irán, aparte de "tocar los huevos" -un poco más...- a Rusia. Por otro lado, sigue la escalada "bélica" a lo largo del planeta, aunque a algunos no les pueda "gustar", pero eso es lo que se está constatando...

NO, leí en cierta de ocasión lo de Grecox y ya te dije que me parecía "excesivo", pero es que además él hace su propia adaptación de algo que circula hace ya mucho tiempo en los medios "conspirativos" estadounidenses. Hay estudios parecidos y mucho más serios, como el que otros y yo estamos realizando...

Mira, el otro día el conforero Otgermous y yo tocamos un tema del que poco sabréis por estas latitudes, pero no es nada desconocido en otros lugares, por ejemplo los Estados Unidos y eso SÍ que es más "conspirativo", pero tiene unos precedentes que invitan a la reflexión. De ahí, que algunos esperemos un posible Septiembre muy "movido"...

Sobre el tema de Yemen os dejo estas informaciones...

- ARABIA SAUDI: Reino Saudi inicia agresiÃ³n militar contra Yemen con el apoyo de los EEUU – Prensa Islamica

- Aviones saudÃ­es bombardean Sanaa y varias otras localizaciones en Yemen – Prensa Islamica

- Cazas israelÃ­es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen – Prensa Islamica

- Minuto a minuto: La Liga Ãrabe lanza una ofensiva militar contra Yemen - RT

Un poco de "humor"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-23/difference-between-obama-gop-budgets-summarized-1-cartoon

Una noticia "exótica" que ha pasado inadvertida...

- http://es.irna.ir/News.aspx?Nid=2843922

Y, ya por último, una información "metalera"...

- www.mineweb.com/news/gold/further-downside-on-gold-prices-limited-cpm/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba... Este analista financiero cada vez se le ve más preocupado por la situación geopolítica y en el artículo comenta casi las mismas "percepciones" que estoy vertiendo en el hilo respecto a EE.UU./OTAN vs Rusia.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿Hay supremacÃ­a militar rusa?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo una selección de artículos...

- La guerra mundial de divisas: 5 aspectos que debe conocer

- Prensa china niega que Pekín quiera crear un nuevo orden financiero / Sputnik Mundo

- Buques saudíes imponen bloqueo naval en el estrecho de Bab el Mandeb / Sputnik Mundo

- Â¿El mundo al borde de una nueva guerra? QuiÃ©n lucha contra quiÃ©n en Yemen - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

Interesante una vez Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Falsa economÃ­a y austeridad (E736)- Videos de RT

"Curioso" lo de Kazajstan... A mí me dice mucho más lo que hacen los "pequeños" más que los "grandes". Una simple cuestión de "pasta"... si tienes poca y la dedicas a adquirir Oro será por algo...

- Kazajstán lleva casi 30 meses seguidos comprando oro

Y muy "optimista" parece este artículo... Ayer, aún tenía "sentido", pero ahora mismo andamos por donde hace ya tiempo, es decir en "tierra de nadie": Oro a $1198,30 y la Plata a $17,000...

- ¿Subida del precio del oro a 1.300 dólares en mayo 2015?

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (27 Mar 2015)

No se si ya se apuesto este enlace aunque si se ha hablado de ello bastante en este foro. Es un poco de como funciona el mundo y yo creo que se acerca a la realidad y es que vivimos en un neofeudalismo. Un saludo a todos.

Â¿QuiÃ©n dirige el mundo? Pruebas sÃ³lidas de que un grupo central de elitistas adinerados tira de los hilos | Periodismo Alternativo

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 12:36 ----------

Por cierto espero que tu madre meliflua este mejor.

Un saludo y dejo otro enlace sobre materias primas y la dependencia que tenemos de ellas.

PetrÃ³leo: por quÃ© tu hijo vivirÃ¡ (aÃºn) peor que tÃº – Ampliando el debate 18-3-2015


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2015)

En cuanto a los enlaces que ponéis respecto a varios países cuyas compras de oro van aumentando en los últimos años, a parte de la tradición metalera que nos comentó ya en alguna ocasión Fernando, también pienso que puede influir bastante el poder de la divisa de turno.

La India por ejemplo tiene una rupia que ha sufrido unos vaivenes inmensos en décadas, lo mismo podemos extrapolar a China, que solo ha estabilizado su moneda en los últimos años, Turquía, Kazajistán, Irán, Pakistán...son países dónde sus poblaciones tienen pocas alternativas a la de acumular billete físico, con su consiguiente riesgo añadido de depreciación con el paso del tiempo.

No hablo de la parte pobre de la ciudadanía, si no los "nuevos ricos" empresarios sobre todo, que aun sabiendo de las "bondades" que les puede ofrecer la banca, prefieren mantener su patrimonio referenciado en algo más tangible como el oro. 

Pensad por ejemplo que el € fluctuase a la baja año tras año respecto al $, con depreciaciones del 15% o más por año...el oro sería el referente más accesible para mantener la liquidez...y en el fondo, creo que muchos que estamos aquí, a pesar de entender que tenemos una moneda bastante fuerte, no descartamos situaciones de hiperinflación o depreciaciones respecto al $ a medio plazo.

Dudo que quién compre oro lo haga para poder ver revaluaciones patrimoniales de dos o tres dígitos (que puede pasar ojo), si no más bien para preservar el poder adquisitivo, que creo que en parte es lo que sucede en estos países que aparecen en las noticias que aportáis como referentes en la importación de oro...al fin y al cabo, no solo el oro de inversión mantiene el valor, si no también las joyas de este metal.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Está claro que las compras del Oro por parte de países emergentes obedecen casi exclusivamente a movimientos "defensivos" y, por tanto, "preventivos"... pero es que esa "conducta" es también seguida por su población y de forma mucho más mayoritaria, ya sabes que pienso que la mayor parte del Oro del mundo se encuentra en MANOS PRIVADAS...

En el pasado, paketazo, me dediqué bastante a las divisas y, realmente, conozco casi "todo" lo relacionado con ellas y, por consiguiente, las emergentes... Bien, dicho esto, creo que hay que remontarse muy lejos en el tiempo para ver algo parecido a lo que ahora que está sucediendo con las distintas divisas, ya sea el Real Brasileño, la Lira Turca, la Rupia India, el Rand Sudáfricano... Aunque, debe quedar muy claro para todos aquellos que nos puedan leer que el dinero fiduciario siempre tiende a perder valor en el tiempo y eso sucede tanto en divisas "fuertes" como en las más "débiles"...

Mira, paketazo, en mi caso la posesión de MPs "fisicos" no tiene plazo prefijado. Los he visto con plusvalías de x3 en el Oro y de x4 en la Plata y no he vendido... Siempre he sido comprador y he promediado, que tampoco hablamos de judías como para comprar a "kilos", de manera que están casi exclusivamente como "refugio" y por si esto acaba como el "Rosario de la Aurora"...

No es menos cierto, que si se alcanzan unos determinados "precios objetivos" -lo que yo creo que "valen"-, pues habrá que efectuar X "descarga" e intercambiarlos por otros bienes tangibles. Mientras, seguirán "durmiendo"...

Y dejo un interesante artículo que acabo de leer...

- Rebelion. Los d

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2015)

Ojo, esta breve noticia (no está confirmada de momento evidentemente), podría marcar un antes y un después en las transacciones de la UE.

Rumor: Grecia podría introducir controles de capital en breve

Las bases de la UE garantizan la libre circulación de capitales entre países desde su fundación, las circunstancias excepcionales como las actuales en Grecia, nos demuestras cuan frágiles son todas las "historietas" que nos cuentan.

Esto que hoy vive Grecia, hay que verlo como una oportunidad para aprender los pasos que deberemos dar de antemano ante una situación similar...algo que no veo demasiado lejos, sobre todo tras las próximas elecciones generales, y dependiendo quien se alce con la victoria, y las represalias de los grandes fondos/banca internacional hacia España en un primer momento.

Un slaudo


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...lculates-there-only-20-years-gold-supply-left

llevo unos días liado , intentare ponerme al dia,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, aunque se dé el peor de los supuestos en Grecia y que, de todas formas, acabará llegando... no será porque no se haya contemplado esa posibilidad en este hilo.

Respecto a que en España pueda suceder lo mismo si ganan según "quiénes", pues hazte a la idea, amigo mío, de que vas a ver CAMBIOS y que -para mí- son necesarios en este país. Y, por supuesto, yo voy a apoyarlos... A fin de cuentas, la actual deriva SÍ que nos conduce al "naufragio" y a lo NUEVO, primero tendré que verlo "trabajar" y luego ya tendré tiempo de "comparar" y juzgar... Del PPSOE ya estoy hasta los mismísimos "huevos"...

Y dejo dos artículos muy interesantes...

- Â¿POR QUÃ‰ RUSIA HA CONSTRUIDO ENORMES REFUGIOS SUBTERRÃNEOS? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: SNB Warns of "Temporary Deflation", Promises Further "Unconventional Measures" Including Forex Interventions to Achieve "Stability"

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Respecto a que en España pueda suceder lo mismo [que en Grecia] si ganan según "quiénes", pues hazte a la idea, amigo mío, de que vas a ver CAMBIOS y que -para mí- son necesarios en este país. Y, por supuesto, yo voy a apoyarlos... A fin de cuentas, la actual deriva SÍ que nos conduce al "naufragio" y a lo NUEVO, primero tendré que verlo "trabajar" y luego ya tendré tiempo de "comparar" y juzgar... Del PPSOE ya estoy hasta los mismísimos "huevos"...
> 
> Saludos.



No sé, quizás me equivoque -ojalá- (y no es por llevarte la contraria Fernando) pero los "cambios" nunca tuvieron lugar por voluntad del ciudadano de "a pie" (lambda). Los cambios siempre tuvieron lugar por luchas fratricidas entre los grandes detentores de poder, por supuesto, con la mano de obra del ciudadano lambda. Vuelvo a citar un ejemplo que creo que ya es la tercera vez que cito en este foro, la mal llamada "Revolución" Francesa.

Son muchos los que piensan que la Revoución Francesa fue el proceso de la toma del poder por pate del pueblo (la toma de la Bastilla un bastión donde, por cierto, en la época había un par de prisioneros políticos, nomás pero que representaba para los insurgentes, y con todo el derecho, el absolutismo monárquico).

Pero el beneficiario de la Revolución Francesa no fue el pueblo mondo y lirondo. No. Fue la burguesía (de burgo) comercial que deseaba participar en el ejercicio del poder arrebatándoselo a la nobleza o cuando menos, compartiéndola con ésta (aunque rodará alguna cabeza).

¡Dicho y hecho!

Rodaron un par de cabezas (no desapareció la nobleza - la prueba, a fecha de hoy a los Borbones no les va tan mal y a todos los Poniatowski y demás nobles gabachos tampoco, incluso llegaron a ser ministros de la V République).

Volviendo a nuestra "ancha es Castilla".

No creo que en este país vaya a haber cambios y por supuesto que son necesarios, no cabe duda (bueno, en éste y en todos). Fernando, los cambios, no son "desideratums", los cambios, como todo en la vida, se curran, y se han de currar mucho y, en este país, se quiere currar ahora, "in extemis", cuando se le ven las orejas al lobo, pero sin fuelle, sin trabajo previo, por necesidá, por deshaucio, por lo de que "yo no pensaba que fueran tan HdP y ahora me doy cuenta de que sí porque tocan y retocan mi bolsillo" pero eso, Fernando, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

El problema de este país no acaba en el PPSOE. Fíjate que no digo que no sea el PPSOE, sino que no acaba en ello.

¿Hasta cuándo va a seguir creyendo el ciudadano de buena fe que los que gobiernan un país son los partidos políticos?

¡Por Dios del Amor Hermoso!

Los que gobiernan en un país (todos, desde USA hasta Burkina Fasso) son los que financian a los Partidos Políticos.

¿Cambios?

La marca del chocalate que come el loro.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: He acabado de "rebuscar" información "oficial" respecto a las tenencias "oficiales" de Oro por parte del Banco Central de China y a Diciembre de 2014
sigue manteniendo sin cambios las cifras que aportó en 2009, es decir alrededor de las 1.054 Toneladas. Y esa cantidad equivale al 1,6% de sus reservas de divisas en Oro... Por tanto, estos datos abren la puerta a muchas interrogantes y doy por "sentado" que China posee más Oro del que declara, pero me temo que no el suficiente para promover un "Patrón Oro" y con el que tanto se especula en los "mentideros"...

Y os dejo un artículo muy interesante, a pesar de ser "reiterativo"...

- CENTRAL BANKS LOSING CONTROL: Are The Seeds Of A Global Depression Sprouting? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.

Je,je,je... frisch, ya me conoces y soy un acérrimo "idealista". Sabes que ando bastante "puesto" en Historia, así que podría añadirte más ejemplos al que me pones sobre la Revolución Francesa, sin ir más lejos la Americana... "pero" mí conocimiento de la Historia me ha permitido comprobar que SIEMPRE ha habido gente que ha peleado por los derechos de la Ciudadanía, incluida la misma Revolución Francesa...

En fin, respetando tu opinión, yo seguiré confiando en que se puede conseguir un CAMBIO y ¿sabes? no pierdo absolutamente NADA contribuyendo a que sea posible... Eso -para mí- es preferible a esa sociedad "orweliana" que tú ya das por hecha y que yo, personalmente, no creo que lleguemos a ver y ya te he comentado en muchas ocasiones que NO creo que vayan a tener el tiempo suficiente...

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## sukumvir (28 Mar 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a los enlaces que ponéis respecto a varios países cuyas compras de oro van aumentando en los últimos años, a parte de la tradición metalera que nos comentó ya en alguna ocasión Fernando, también pienso que puede influir bastante el poder de la divisa de turno.
> 
> La India por ejemplo tiene una rupia que ha sufrido unos vaivenes inmensos en décadas, lo mismo podemos extrapolar a China, que solo ha estabilizado su moneda en los últimos años, Turquía, Kazajistán, Irán, Pakistán...son países dónde sus poblaciones tienen pocas alternativas a la de acumular billete físico, con su consiguiente riesgo añadido de depreciación con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias a todos,

Planteas una dinamica interesante. Mi opinion es que en los paises emergentes que mencionas y que mas o menos han mantenido una moneda estable sin grandes devaluaciones en los ultimos veinte anyos (eso excluiria a Vietnam y parte de Africa) la generacion que compraba oro como protecccion va pasando a mejor vida. Sus descendientes compran poco oro fisico, respecto a lo que compraban sus progenitores, o directamente van al papel... hay una inercia de compra pero no con la predisposicion de decadas anteriores aunque volumenes se mantengan... A la vez, la riqueza patrimonial ha sido repartida entre herederos y las plusvalias por pelotazos inmobiliarios se gastan en coches de alta gama y pisos de lujo... Mi opinion es que las compras de fisico que chinos e indios hacen son pura inercia... y las nuevas generaciones no entienden sobre devaluaciones y la inflacion que estas conllevan en parte porque han visto a sus monedas locales recuperar valor perdido durante la ultima crisis del 97... por lo tanto el acumular oro es solo algo cultural...como seria vestirse de largo para la procesion del corpus entre algunos jovenes en Espanya.

Las economias del sudeste asiaticos entra en fase de crisis latinoamericanas de los 70, 80 y 90 porque estos gobiernos estan acumulando deficits y deudas a velocidad espantosas sin la capacidad de respuesta, via subidas de impuestos. No existe infraestructura no ya solo contra el fraude sino para conseguir un objetivo minimo de recogida de tributos. En muchos casos como en Tailandia, tributos minimos como tasas sobre la propiedad son imposibles de obtener. El gobierno se ha quedado sin fondos y solo la banca via monetizacion del Banco Central sale al rescate.

No solo estamos a las puertas de un choque monetario sino tambien por primera vez en la historia, megachoque fiscal de proporciones nunca vistas. y consecuentemente politico cuando funcionarios, ejercito y policia comiencen a actuar por su cuenta, que ya se empieza a ver...

En medios occidentales como Bloomberg veo una sequia de noticias sobre emergentes... supongo que para retomar la carga y dar la sorpresa dentro de muy poco cuando toque la segunda pierna de subidad al dolar/bajada del oro.

Ante un megachoque fiscal y monetario, a la vez, yo veo desacumulacion de oro en estas economias.... se ha perdido el conocimiento historico, por lo que la reaccion de las nuevas generaciones sera muy distinta a la de sus padres y abuelos....

Estas en lo cierto que no se comprara oro para ver plusvalias... por lo que no espero una gran demanda por el lado retail tras el megachoque que caera ponto.. y es esa tendencia contraria demetaleros al pensamiento convencional lo que a mi juicio asegura una subida en precio exponencial que el mercado retail en emergentes donde aun pudiera haber cierta liquidez tras un choque. Pienso que vamos hacia una desacumulacion de fisico en emergentes. Los ahorradores en emergentes que se percaten del error ya no podran acceder y miraran a sus papelitos de dolares y euros sin valor, preguntandose que les ha pasado y hablando con la abuela o el abuelo para poder entenderlo... lo que han perdido en experiencia estas dos decadas o mas, no les llevara a comprar fisico tras el megachoque. Ni siquiera para preservar poder adquisitivo...esa experiencia generacional pienso que se ha perdido...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# sukumvir: Excelente comentario y máxime si tenemos en cuenta que se trata de una opinión de "primera mano"...

Y os dejo un artículo que viene a incidir sobre lo que aquí estamos "machacando" continuamente...

- Carrusel monetario: bienvenidos al parque de atracciones de los bancos centrales. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## fff (28 Mar 2015)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yGeciSrseg
> 
> Santelli Stunned As Janet Yellen Admits "Cash Is Not A Store Of Value" | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



De otro hilo, por si alguien no lo ha visto... o no lo sabía


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2015)

Muy bueno este documento que os dejo...

- www.rebelion.org/docs/196923.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Mar 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario Sukumvir.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí dejo un resumen de informaciones extranjeras...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Banco de MÃ©xico, siempre a la zaga

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Earnings "Beat the Street" Manipulation Underway as Profit Warnings Mount

- Goldâ€™s relationship with the U.S. dollar is about to change - MarketWatch


Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno este documento que os dejo...
> 
> - www.rebelion.org/docs/196923.pdf
> 
> Saludos.



En primer lugar, muchas gracias por el enlace al documento. Interesante donde los haya.

Su lectura confirma mi intuición de que el objetivo a corto plazo es la desaparición de los Estados a cambio del establecimiento de un (supra) organismo con "careta" de "Super Estado" (salvador) pero que carece de todos los ingredientes que se suponía que tenían, entre otros, los Estados Europeos, a saber, la protección del ciudadano mediante la recaudación de impuestos y el justo reparto como buen "Pater Familias".

¡Se acabó!

En realidad, como en la película de Casablanca, "fue bonito mientras duró".

El Estado (y toda su parafernalia de elecciones, partidos políticos, asociaciones, organismos y demás chuminadas) ha periclitado.

Pero ojo, que nadie vaya a pensar que es el caos.

No, para nada.

Los que llegaron a controlar a los Estados* tienen en su manga no una carta, sino una supermegacarta: el supra organismo (por encima de los Estados) que, a cambio de seguridad, exigirán sumisión, precariedad y, por decirlo de alguna manera, lobotomización del personal (no veo, no hablo, no oigo -los tres monos-).


Resta por saber quienes crean las situaciones de inseguridad. Yo, sin ser muy ducho y, como botón de muestra, lo tengo (bastante) claro con la ejecución de Saddam Hussein y de Ghadafi. Otrora grandes amigos del Establishment.

* Los mal llamados Bancos Centrales.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

Hola, frisch: Gracias por el comentario. Respecto al mismo, tampoco tienen porqué cambiar el "procedimiento" seguido hasta ahora. Me explico: un buen ejemplo lo tenemos cuando los Rothschild y los Rockefeller decidieron "crear" la FED. Para ello se harían con los servicios de un "desconocido" como era Woodrow Wilson, a quien prometieron hacerle Presidente de los Estados Unidos y éste debía devolver el "favor" firmando el proyecto de ley que diera lugar a la FED...

Después de todo, tenían la suficiente influencia sobre los lideres de los partidos políticos, de los medios de comunicación y, sobre todo, había "pasta" para financiación ilimitada, así que no tuvieron ningún problema para que Wilson accediera a la Presidencia y éste "personaje" no tardaría en lamentarse, pero ya sin capacidad de decisión para arreglar el "desatino".

Bien, frisch, no creo que nada haya cambiado... Y te recuerdo una frase que siempre tienes presentes en tus comentarios: "Permítame emitir y controlar el dinero de una nación y no me importará quién escribe las leyes." De Mayer Amstel Rothschild (1744-1812), fundador de la dinastía Rothschild.

Amigo frisch, los Bancos Centrales son simples "marionetas" y son otros los que manejan los hilos... aunque NO TODO DURA PARA SIEMPRE.

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Inversor, está de enhorabuena: el dólar le da una segunda oportunidad. Noticias de Inversión

- POR QUÃ‰ LOS BANQUEROS ODIAN LA PAZ | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Vozpópuli - Empecemos reformando la banca

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (29 Mar 2015)

Lo que nos faltaba, la última noticia sobre que el oro es muy fácil de conseguir, después de la de los asteroides, la de las bacterias o la minería en el núcleo de la tierra nos vienen con esta:

El negocio millonario de las heces: el cuerpo expulsa oro y plata - elEconomista.es

Ya saben, en vez de inodoro va a haber que poner un crisol en el WC. :XX:

.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde luego, Vidar, hay noticias tan absurdas que hasta parece imposible que se puedan publicar. Debe ser lo que comemos, respiramos o vete a saber...

En cierta ocasión, comenté que una de las mejores "alternativas" de inversión estaba en el AGUA... Ahí os dejo un par de enlaces sobre este asunto y son muy recientes...

- ALARMA MUNDIAL: LOS GRANDES BANCOS SE APODERAN DEL AGUA DE TODO EL PLANETA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Rebelion. Agua,

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

Interesante...

- PHOTOS: Black market gold | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

- El gobernador del banco central chino advierte de la amenaza de deflación Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: Bueno, Rebelion.org es una buena web y que a mí, personalmente, me gusta mucho. Hay de todo, aunque está claro que no es precisamente de "derechas", pero ahí reproducen muchos artículos que no son, precisamente, de "izquierdas", aunque pueda predominar esa tendencia. En cualquier caso, te diré que me gusta más el color "rojo" que el "azul" y más si se combina con el "negro"... Realmente, con los años, me he vuelto más "ciudadano" y voto en función de cómo lo hacen. Por ejemplo, en las últimas elecciones municipales voté una opción derechista, pero moderada... Y en las generales y europeas voté a una formación izquierdista. Total, lo que a mí me gustaría tampoco saldrá nunca, ya que esa opción no se vota...

Vamos a ver, Chúpate Esa, ¿en qué medios no "metaleros" están "aceptadas nuestras ideas? Me parece que da lo mismo que sean de derechas o de izquierdas y, es más, precisamente donde más "demonizados" estamos es en los medios de comunicación económico-financieros y, por tanto, de DERECHAS... e incluso en los LIBERALES. Hay excepciones minoritarias como los seguidores de la Escuela Austriaca, pero para el caso que les hacen...

En realidad, Chúpate Esa, yo me limito muchas veces a colocar información que me parece interesante, independientemente de la "ideología" y siempre buscando el interés general... de manera que mucha de la misma no es afin a mi "ideario", pero este hilo pretende ser algo "diferente". Fijate que, en su momento, tuve los "Santos Cojones" de poner un vídeo con un discurso de Hitler y que me resultó muy relevante en el "contexto" en el que lo coloqué. De hecho, tuvo una gran acogida y fue reproducido al instante en muchas de las redes sociales.

Yo creo firmemente en que NO es incompatible el poseer riqueza LEGITIMA con la "ideología" que cada cual pueda tener... Y en eso estamos los "metaleros"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## nuevonesto (30 Mar 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ... *las ideas de los metaleros (generalmente liberales)* ....



Interesante comentario. No acaba de encajar con lo que aprecio yo, al menos en este foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# nuevonesto: No sé si te refieres al foro o a éste hilo... Si es sobre el que nos ocupa, pues aquí escribe bastante gente de ideas "liberales" y la mayoría de los participantes no son precisamente de "izquierdas". En cualquier caso, nuevonesto, me parece que el Liberalismo como opción política es casi inexistente en España... ¿o me equivoco? De todas formas, este hilo tiene una orientación "alternativa" a la desinformación "oficial", sea cual sea la "ideología" de la misma, y va a continuar así mientras siga manteniendo el interés de la gente que nos visita.

Y continuando con la "línea" que tenemos, dejo esto...

- ¿Por qué nadie puede confiar en Rajoy?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

- Guindos autoriza a un fondo con dinero offshore a operar como banco en España. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Amigo frisch, los Bancos Centrales son simples "marionetas" y son otros los que manejan los hilos... aunque NO TODO DURA PARA SIEMPRE.



El proceso mundializador no es tan inevitable como nos quieren hacer creer, no es que ya se alcen voces contra el mundialismo sino que en Francia, por ejemplo, puede llegar al poder un partido claramente antimundialista y que aspirar a volver a dar su protagonismo a las Naciones. Lo que sería un golpe demoledor al Nuevo Orden Mundial. 

El debate no es izquierdas vs derechas, en muchos casos ambos sectores defienden el mundialismo y sus diferencias son en la forma, sino entre mundialistas vs antiamundialistas. 








Es curioso la pasividad y el desinterés de Arabia Saudita y demás adláteres frente al Estado Islamico y su brutal genocidio contra los cristianos en el norte de Irak y la rapidez para frenar a los milicianos chiíes en Yemen. 

Para entender que está pasando en Yemen.


----------



## nuevonesto (30 Mar 2015)

En el foro vamos y venimos muchos (unos mas que otros), pero a nivel de hilo me sorprende gratamente la cantidad de gente que, directa o indirectamente, desprende valores humanistas.

Fijate que el hilo se llama "Evolución del precio del Oro II", y mas de uno declara que preferiria nunca tener que vender a buenos precios, por lo que ello podria implicar.

En cuanto al tipo de informacion que se da en el hilo... pues solo decir que fue mi razon para darme de alta en burbuja! Asi que... :Aplauso: 





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # nuevonesto: No sé si te refieres al foro o a éste hilo... Si es sobre el que nos ocupa, pues aquí escribe bastante gente de ideas "liberales" y la mayoría de los participantes no son precisamente de "izquierdas". En cualquier caso, nuevonesto, me parece que el Liberalismo como opción política es casi inexistente en España... ¿o me equivoco? De todas formas, este hilo tiene una orientación "alternativa" a la desinformación "oficial", sea cual sea la "ideología" de la misma, y va a continuar así mientras siga manteniendo el interés de la gente que nos visita.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2015)

Se me hace raro leer en el hilo que todavía hay mentes que se posicionan en la izquierda o en la derecha (políticamente hablando).

Siempre he defendido la democracia como la menos mala de las formas de elección, sin embargo también siempre he admitido que el estado no es más que una "maquina" que fagocita al individuo, y cuanto más engrasada está, menos eficiente se vuelve, y a largo plazo termina devorando a su creador y sucumbiendo ese mismo estado (tal cual un tumor maligno)

Dicho esto (mi seguro errónea postura al respecto), a mi me da igual que un individuo se posicione políticamente, o sea simpatizante de... mientras sea coherente y respete las opiniones que se pongan sobre la mesa (las erróneas y las acertadas).

Creo que la mente humana y la sociedad debería estar por encima de progresismos, conservadores, nacionalistas, radicales, extremistas, anarquistas...lo que de verdad importa es "aun que me pese", el conocimiento, si queremos seguir existiendo, y eso engloba la ética, la filosofía, y se simple sentido común. 

Derechas o izquierdas algún día se verá como hablar hoy de neandertales y cromañones...ojalá yo tuviera la capacidad de posicionarme políticamente en derecha o izquierda...pero mi mente me lo impide, ya que no puedo identificarme con ninguna parte. ¿Raro?...creo que no es raro, creo que todos somos así, solo que nos dejamos llevar sin hacernos demasiadas preguntas, y esperamos que un desconocido/s resuelvan lo que está mal planteado desde su origen.

Por cierto *Vidar*...las heces no sé, pero quien no ha oído hablar desde hace tiempo de la famosa *lluvia dorada*...si hay oro hasta en la sopa. 

En cuanto al oro, se nos mueve a la par con el €, va a estar complicado coger mejores precios, tengo una compra pendiente para este mes que entra intentaré afinar un poco, pero bueno, como recomiendo siempre...poco y sin prisas.

Un saludo buen día, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# NIJAS: Muy bueno tu comentario, breve pero muy conciso... Efectivamente, hay un movimiento "pensante" a nivel mundial, que se desmarca claramente de lo considerado políticamente "correcto", y por ahí andamos muchos. Por ejemplo, en este hilo...

SÍ, está claro que "algo" se está moviendo en la mente ciudadana y un excelente ejemplo es el auge del FN, de Marine Le Pen, en Francia. O de Syriza, Podemos, etc. En el fondo, pienso que la "alternativa" REAL está en los "extremos", aunque eso no pueda gustar... El "problema" es que los "extremos" suelen ser exclusivistas respecto unos a otros, cuando en el fondo tienen más cosas en común de las que ellos se piensan... En cualquier caso, los que NO nos consideramos "ovejas" debemos intentar seguir por ese "camino"... ya que el trazado por las élites dominantes nos llevan directamente al "corral" y de allí al "matadero" sólo hay un paso...

Amigo NIJAS, lo de Yemen, al igual que todo lo que está sucediendo en Oriente Medio y el Norte de África, tiene una "explicación" tan CLARA que no hay que "exprimirse" muchos los sesos... Procedo del mundo militar, y por tanto algo sé de la "película", y ya te aseguro que no "nace" de la NADA un ejército como el del Estado Islámico y que ha batido a ejércitos como el sirio, iraquí o a los mismísimos kurdos... Para eso se necesita PREPARACIÓN, ASESORAMIENTO y MUCHO DINERO. ¿Procedencia? Mira hacia Arabia Saudita y las "monarquías" del Golfo en el último apartado y para lo otro ya tienes a EE.UU./Israel. Son "habas contadas" como decimos por aquí...

Y para que veas lo bien "encaminado" que voy te dejo esta noticia...

- Otra vez

# nuevonesto: Pues, SÍ, amigo mío, aquí en este hilo hay un fuerte componente humanista y de tolerancia, siempre y cuando nadie "mee fuera del tiesto"... Por tanto, hay las lógicas "restricciones" y al que no le guste a otra cosa...

Este es un hilo con vocación "metalera", pero para nada somos unos "talibanes" de los MPs, y es que simplemente vemos cómo anda el mundo e intentamos "preservarnos" lo mejor que podemos y sabemos... Si vamos en la dirección "correcta" o no, eso ya es "harina de otro costal" y el tiempo dará o quitará "razones"...

Y respecto al tipo de información, ya he comentado que mucha de la misma es "aternativa", pero entiendo que hay aportaciones de excelente calidad, aparte de los comentarios que se suelen verter en el hilo... Ya te he dicho que tenemos una línea "trazada" -la NUESTRA...- y seguiremos con ella mientras siga suscitando interés.

# paketazo: Bienvenido al "mundo real" o al Matrix, como tú prefieras llamarlo... No sé porqué te "extrañas" y es que ahora se llaman "derechas" e "izquierdas", pero facciones políticas SIEMPRE han existido, incluso en regímenes totalitarios... Uno se ha "empapado" de los debates que se sucedieron en el Senado romano y sabe de lo que habla e, históricamente, podemos encontrar casos semejantes en cualquier época que analicemos.

Además, que yo sepa, vivo en un mundo, más bien país, donde se dirige desde la elección "democrática"... Y ¿sabes? esto me lo "como con patatas", es decir tanto si me gusta como si no, ya sea por la vía impositiva, legislativa, etc. Por tanto, no me queda más alternativa que votar, aunque lo que haya en el "mercado" no sea de mí gusto, pero al menos tengo la opción de rechazar aquello que más me pueda "repugnar"... 

Y como ya no tengo más tiempo para seguir, dime un solo período de la Historia dónde el hombre haya convivido de forma pacífica, "democráticamente" y con un reparto equitativo de la riqueza... No te preocupes en buscarlo: NO lo vas a encontrar...

¿Comprar ahora Oro? Pues, ya ves como siguen "mareando la perdiz" y la tendencia sigue siendo BAJISTA... Otra cosa es el par EUR/USD. Yo estaba pensando en hacer una pequeña compra de MPs, pero me parece que me voy a esperar a que se definan... La "pinta" que tienen es pésima y es que no despegan, a pesar de tener el "viento" a favor... Hace unos minutos el Oro a $1187,40 y la Plata a 16,758...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2015)

*Fernando* creo que no es ni buen ni mal momento para comprar algo de MP, no obstante yo algo pillaré...poca cosa de esas monedas pequeñas que me recomendaste en su día, y si son algo viejas mejor.

En cuanto a ese período de convivencia pacífica, democrática y con reparto equitativo de la riqueza, difícil me lo has puesto, sacando a pequeñas tribus tipo bosquimanos, o aborígenes australianos, brasileños asentados en pequeñas comunas...todo lo que sea grandes masas de población, que yo sepa no existe...pero existirá...existirá.

En cuanto a lo de depositar el voto "al menos malo", es una "putada", pero hoy por hoy es lo que hay...y como te he dicho la democracia lo acepto como la menos mala de la forma de elección, las hay peores, sin embargo pienso que podría haberlas mejores.

Un ejemplo de democracia: 

supongamos por ejemplo una población de 100 personas, 70 mujeres, 30 hombres, de ellas el 75% mayores de 70 años. 

llevamos a votación la opción de que las mujeres mayores de 70, tengan derecho a que el resto de población les hagan un masaje de pies todas las noches antes de acostarse...¿Qué piensas que saldría?...es una votación absurda, lo sé...como tantas.

La democracia, dista mucho de ser perfecta, y entiendo bastante bien tu posición al respecto.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, paketazo: No sé porqué, dile "intuición", pero en el caso de los MPs, especialmente el Oro, las "percepciones" que tengo son pésimas y me temo que, llegado el "momento", lo llevarán a ese precio que está ya "marcado" por Goldman Sachs y demás "secuaces". Dicho esto, para aquellos que vayan "cortos" de material y dispongan de dinero del que puedan prescindir, al menos en el medio plazo (¿3 años?), pues entiendo que son buenos precios. Eso sí, guardando las monedas y olvidándose de la cotización, vamos como si nos decidimos a coleccionar sellos, ceniceros, etc. Los "valores" que poseen los MPs no se perderán... ¿o no hacían lo mismo los piratas cuando enterraban sus cofres?

Bueno, aunque tengo que explicar, que dinero SÍ que he invertido recientemente en "metales", pero "otros" y es que me hecho con la Colección "Witnesses to History", que está compuesta de 20 monedas auténticas de distintos períodos históricos. Una auténtica maravilla y encima a un precio de "derribo"...

paketazo, en el fondo hablamos de lo mismo... Está claro que hay "matices" que nos dejamos en el "tintero", pero es lógico en el espacio temporal que tenemos al redactar nuestros comentarios. Por ejemplo, cuando digo reparto equitativo de la riqueza ello implica mucho más de lo que pueda sugerir una simple lectura de la frase. Evidentemente, a igual "porcentaje" de la riqueza hay que aportar el mismo porcentaje de "esfuerzo" en la contribución al sostenimiento del Sistema social.

Ya que me citas algunos sistemas tribales, te diré que una de mis aficiones es el estudio de las distintas naciones indias americanas y, dependiendo de cada una de ellas, hay muy buenos ejemplos de lo que es luchar por el bien de la colectividad, a pesar de que el concepto de "democracia" no les alcanzaba, aunque tampoco nos engañemos y es que a nosotros tampoco...

Y a estas horas se acentúa la caída en los MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Mar 2015)

Hola buenas tardes,

os traigo un par de artículos de Koos Jansen. Hay uno de ellos, que es de hoy, el otro se nos debió pasar, porque habla de algo que me ha impactado bastante, y más no haberlo leído ni en este foro ni en ZH ni en ningún otro sitio...


De qué trata el AIIB, ya sabéis, la nueva banca a nivel asiático que va tomando forma.

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/this-is-what-the-aiib-is-about/

UN Preparing For Global Sovereign Debt Restructuring
An open letter to all pension funds 

The United Nations (UN) (ONU en Español) is preparing a *Multilateral Legal Framework for Debt Restructuring Processes*.* At the highest level an orderly sovereign debt restructuring for developed countries is designed.*

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/un-preparing-for-global-sovereign-debt-restructuring/

Al parecer el tratado es del 9 de Septiembre de 2014. El artículo es del 18 de Marzo.

Saludos


----------



## Funciovago (30 Mar 2015)

bajonazo, da miedo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Ladrillófilo: Supongo que te refieres al tema de la reestructuración de la deuda... Bien, algo hemos comentado al respecto, pero de forma indirecta, ya que la verdad la ONU hoy en día es lo que es... Para llevar a cabo una medida de este tipo tienen que involucrarse los poderes REALES y con auténtica capacidad de decisión, por tanto me refiero al FMI, BM, BPI, además de los "G" existentes... Hace tiempo que vengo leyendo varios artículos sobre este particular, pero es difícil de llevar a cabo por los intereses cruzados que existen y el evidente Bipolarismo mundial. En cualquier caso, si "quieren" solucionar este tema no hay otra forma que una quita o reset de la deuda mundial, porque las reestructuraciones de las deudas acaban volviéndose a constituir en el mismo "problema" con el paso del tiempo, así que lo único que se consigue es ir retrasando su solución o el colapso...

Je,je,je... Supongo que en la "reestructuración" pesarían mucho los Patrimonios de los particulares, ya que éstos suelen ser quienes pagan el "pato"...

Dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Vozpópuli - El espejismo del rebote del PIB

- ‘Gold has been the worst investment of my career, but I am still buying’ | Singapore News

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 19:57 ----------




Funciovago dijo:


> bajonazo, da miedo



¿Por qué? No será porque en este hilo muchos "metaleros" llevemos advirtiendo de esa posibilidad... Si algo "gusta" y se puede comprar más barato no veo dónde está el "problema"... Otra cosa es si se está especulando y se anda con el formato "papel", pero vamos ahí tampoco hay tanta diferencia con las Acciones, Índices y demás "fauna"...

Saludos.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Por qué? No será porque en este hilo muchos "metaleros" llevemos advirtiendo de esa posibilidad... Si algo "gusta" y se puede comprar más barato no veo dónde está el "problema"... Otra cosa es si se está especulando y se anda con el formato "papel", pero vamos ahí tampoco hay tanta diferencia con las Acciones, Índices y demás "fauna"...
> 
> Saludos.



Miedo ninguno, pero ha sido una bajada brusca. Yo personálmente pienso que al oro le queda muchísima bajada, por supuesto puedo equivocarme no soy ningún experto, pero me da esa impresión.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Funciovago: Pues, la verdad, por este hilo hace tiempo que NO descartamos ver el precio del Oro alrededor de los $1000... Es más, hoy mismo he hecho un comentario en esa "dirección" al referirme a Goldman Sachs y cuyo "precio objetivo" sigue en los $1050...

La caída de hoy tampoco es nada del otro mundo y los "metaleros" ya empezamos a estar "acostumbrados". De hecho, lo que se dice "caída" en un solo día la tuvimos el pasado 6 de Marzo y creo que fue de unos $32 aproximadamente...

La tendencia, se mire como se mire, es BAJISTA en el corto plazo y habría que estar atentos si se dan los precios citados. Por AT me parece que podría bajar bastante más, pero hay algo que se llama "costes de extracción" y que no se sostendrían por mucho tiempo o eso dice el "sentido común"... que suele ser el menos "común", sino no estaríamos como estamos.

¿Experto? Yo tampoco lo soy, pero me dedico a esto desde hace años y, la verdad, entiendo el "producto", me convence y cada vez veo menos alternativas al mismo, pero eso no es una "invitación" para seguirme. Y es que si uno se "estrella" tiene que ser consecuente con las decisiones que lo han propiciado...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (30 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> La tendencia, se mire como se mire, es BAJISTA en el corto plazo y habría que estar atentos si se dan los precios citados. Por AT me parece que podría bajar bastante más, pero hay algo que se llama "costes de extracción" y que no se sostendrían por mucho tiempo
> ..."





Funcivago dijo:


> "...
> Yo personálmente pienso que al oro le queda muchísima bajada, por supuesto puedo equivocarme no soy ningún experto,
> ..."



Gracias por orientar (dentro de vuestras percepciones, que ya es mucho...) en un habitáculo (como en el que nos encontramos todos) jodidamente oscuro...



paketazo dijo:


> "...
> Derechas o izquierdas algún día se verá como hablar hoy de neandertales y cromañones..."



Según pasan los años, me convezco más sobre aquella frase que me anticiparon "años a" que venía a decir:



Augurio dijo:


> Votas pq ya se han asegurado de ganar



De otro modo ni conoceríamos el término: "votar"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2015)

¿ Que tal posicionarse además, en el Yuan ó Renmibi chino ?...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# nekcab: Votar o no votar es una decisión personal... respetables las dos, pero sólo acepto la primera. Lo contrario es dejarles las "manos libres", SÍ, todavía más... Al menos, en mí caso, intento seguir a mis principios -los que sean...-, aunque podría "pasar", pero de esta manera abrigo la "esperanza" de que mí voto nunca se perderá. No sé si me explico bien...

Curiosamente, me has recordado una frase de Joseph Stalin: "Aquellos que votan no deciden. Aquellos que cuentan los votos deciden todo." Está CLARO, pero siempre me he preguntado porqué lo dijo...

# El hombre dubitativo: Siempre "dudando"... ¿No? Ya te dije hace poco tiempo que NO al Yuan, pero tampoco me hagas caso y es que también me equivoco, poco eso sí, pero me equivoco...

De "apostar" por una divisa lo haría por una "exótica" y cuando se viera un "techo" en el Índice del Dólar. Opciones interesantes son el Rublo ruso, el Real brasileño y hay algunas más.

En fin, El hombre dubitativo, si tú lo "ves", adelante... a fin de cuentas eso tiene que ser una decisión personal y el que "arriesga" su dinero eres tú.

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 23:24 ----------

# paketazo: ¿Democracia? Aquí, NO, en Marte quizás... Y siguen cerrando el "círculo"...

- FRANCIA CONVERTIRÃ LAS “TEORIAS CONSPIRATIVAS” EN ILEGALES POR DECRETO DEL GOBIERNO |

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2015)

Por aquí lo aconsejan...

Is now the time to include the RMB in the SDR basket? | East Asia Forum


----------



## frisch (30 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Que tal posicionarse además, en el Yuan ó Renmibi chino ?...



Yo me posicionaría en el valor reflexionar.

Mi consejo (vale lo que vale) es que en un foro, sea el que fuere, nunca encontrarás respuestas a situciones límites (en el sentido de respuesta inmediata a problema inmediato).

No es el espacio adecuado. No porque no vaya a haber algún iluminado que te diga esto, aquello o lo de la moto (afortunadamente, en este hilo no los hay), sino porque ése tipo de situaciones se gestionan de otro modo.

Un saludo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: No es por tirarme "flores", pero lo que comentan los autores del artículo -por cierto, chinos...- es algo que ya hice yo días atrás. En aquella ocasión ya comenté que se está especulando en que esa teórica "cesta" que compondría el DEG , se encuentran el Yuan, pero también podría incluirse al CHF e incluso el CAD. Hay una pequeña "opción" hacia el Oro, pero ya veremos...

No sé porqué los autores del artículo ignoran que si hay una divisa que se ha revalorizado contra la fortaleza del USD ha sido precisamente el Yuan y también el formato "occidentalizado", es decir el Dólar de Hong Kong... Por tanto, tampoco hay que esperar al "mañana" para ver lo que ya se puede ver "hoy", vamos hace unos minutos...

Si los "rumores" fueran ciertos, el CAD podría resultar interesante. No lo sigo ahora, pero me lo tendré que mirar, ya que debe estar deprimido por su fuerte vinculación a las Materias Primas. En el pasado, fue una divisa que me dio bastantes satisfacciones, aunque ahora con la "Guerra de las Divisas" hay que tener en cuenta muchas variables...

Gracias por el aporte y Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 00:14 ----------

Pues, me lo acabo de mirar y es como imaginaba: el CAD es apetecible vs USD y CNY. No tanto en su cruce con el EUR por la devaluación que éste lleva acumulada...

- CNY CAD | Yuan Chino Dólar Canadiense | Cambio CNY CAD - Investing.com

- USD CAD | Dólar estadounidense Dólar Canadiense | Cambio USD CAD - Investing.com

Curiosa la "convergencia" experimentada al unisono por el USD y el CNY con respecto a las principales divisas...

¡Ojo! caso de realizar una "apuesta" insisto en que hay que esperar a un "techo" en el Índice del Dólar. Vamos es lo "recomendable"...

Saludos.


----------



## josema82 (31 Mar 2015)

Respecto al posicionamiento en CAD, ¿la mejor opción no sería ir acumulando Maples 1oz Silver?, tienen valor facial de 5 dólares canadienses, claro que nos saldría mas caro que comprar papelitos, pero ahí esta la plata por lo que pueda pasar....


----------



## sukumvir (31 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por aquí lo aconsejan...
> 
> Is now the time to include the RMB in the SDR basket? | East Asia Forum



Pienso que hay un sesgo (bias) desmesurado entre los asiaticos a favor del yuan.... al salir del aeropuerto de Bangkok veras incluso carteles animando a la compra de Yuan...

Tras el choque del 2008 China ha recogido un porcentage muy grande de las exportaciones de los paises del sudeste asiatico que vieron sus ventas en Europa y US caer de repente... pienso que esto tiene mucho que ver con esa preferencia....

Gran parte de los que hay detras de este nuevo fondo de infraestructura China es parte de esta tendencia de ver a China como la panacea.... lo de la decada de la infraestructura se viene repitiendo desde principios de siglo y aun no se ha hecho ni se hara nada...es mas de esos grandiosos ,market fads, que la banca arroja a los gobiernos para que desarrollen sus economias con impulsos keynesianos.... todos los QE,s que estos tigres asiaticos han llevado acabo desde el 2008 es lo mas parecido al despilfarro autonomico en plan ERE pero sin apenas construir nada... y cuando lo han hecho las LAV de Espanya son ejemplo de virtud presupuestaria comparado con la chuleria con la que esta gente gasta el poco dinero que los contribuyentes les permiten disponer...

El Yuan no esta integrado como moneda en el circuito Rothschild... yo no se cual es su valor real, paridad o como se podria llegar a el respecto al dollar, euro o la onza de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# josema82: El "problema" de las monedas de Plata es que el "facial" es una MIERDA... y ya hace tiempo que "saben" lo que hacen... Por tanto, entiendo que su adquisición debe centrarse en el metal, en este caso la Plata. En cualquier caso, si queremos tener cierta "protección" cubierta por el facial, pues lo mejor es no complicarse la vida y aquí, en España, ya tenemos las los k-12. Son mucho más "rentables" que las Maple Leaf y cuyo facial es de $5 CAD, es decir unos 3,65 Euros...

De todas formas, los "plateros" ya cambiamos "billetitos de colores" por Plata y eso lo hacemos por muy variadas circunstancias, dependiendo de las "percepciones" de cada cual. El tema de las divisas lo saco a colación, de tanto en tanto, porque es una forma más de "diversificación" y que tampoco debiera ser significativa dentro del Patrimonio de cada cual.

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

- http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...-impediran-su-definitiva-recuperacion_749161/

A destacar la magnitud que ha alcanzado nuestra deuda... A este paso nos "vemos" con Grecia en poco tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## chema1970 (31 Mar 2015)

*Doblón*

Hola, una pregunta a los inversores-coleccionistas, que opináis de comprar doblones de a dos, a precio razonable, como alternativa a los soberanos o napoleones?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> Pienso que hay un sesgo (bias) desmesurado entre los asiaticos a favor del yuan.... al salir del aeropuerto de Bangkok veras incluso carteles animando a la compra de Yuan...
> 
> Tras el choque del 2008 China ha recogido un porcentage muy grande de las exportaciones de los paises del sudeste asiatico que vieron sus ventas en Europa y US caer de repente... pienso que esto tiene mucho que ver con esa preferencia....
> 
> ...



Hola, qué opinión os merece este artículo? When Will China End the Dollar Peg | philosophyofmetrics

Creo que ya lo puse la semana pasada, pero no estoy seguro, así que mejor salir de dudas. Últimamente suena mucho el tema de los sdr, el oro de los chinos, y el anclaje al dólar. Si ese artículo está en lo cierto, veremos al oro despegar este año. Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Chema1970: Porqué no, si a ti te gusta la "opción"... Si el "precio" merece la pena, puede ser algo interesante, aunque a largo plazo, ya que la Numismatica no atraviesa por sus mejores momentos, aunque MERCADO existe...

# Ladrillófilo: Yo soy de la misma opinión que sukumvir respecto al Yuan y éste conforero es para mí uno de los mejores "referentes" en cuanto a conocimientos sobre el Sudeste asiático... Además, en mí opinión personal, el Yuan siempre ha sido una divisa "controlada" por el Gobierno chino y desconocemos cuál es su valor "real", pero vamos mi opinión, ya conocida en el hilo, es que no deja de ser la misma mierda que el USD... En cualquier caso, uno de los artículos que enlazo trata sobre este tema y que espero sea del interés general.

Y ahí van los dos dos artículos seleccionados...

- Rickards: Escenarios para la subida del precio del oro.

- La admisión del yuan a los SDR tendría un efecto mundial

Saludos.


----------



## chema1970 (31 Mar 2015)

*Duda*



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Chema1970: Porqué no, si a ti te gusta la "opción"... Si el "precio" merece la pena, puede ser algo interesante, aunque a largo plazo, ya que la Numismatica no atraviesa por sus mejores momentos, aunque MERCADO existe...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta Fernando, supongo que cualquier moneda conocida vale, pero tengo una duda que me corroe, por que siempre aconseja monedas que hayan circulado, que ventaja tienen sobre por ejemplo un krugerrand??


----------



## fff (31 Mar 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta a los inversores-coleccionistas, que opináis de comprar doblones de a dos, a precio razonable, como alternativa a los soberanos o napoleones?



Me parece una idea muy interesante y buena siempre y cuando:
-Sea complementaria,
-Conozcas el producto y los precios que se manejan, para lo cual
es imprescindible que sepas discernir entre calidades y conozcas a un numismatico decente, que tengas en cuenta que tambien se tiene que ganar el pan.

Lo dicho, es muy interesante pero te tocara "estudiar"...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# chema1970: Es muy simple: se llama "conocimiento histórico"... Mira, sobre este tema escribí unos comentarios muy buenos, ya que son fruto de un estudio profundo que realice al respecto. Bien, todo ello se desarrolló bastante en el anterior hilo al actual... Te doy el enlace: www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/410129-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-301.html Busca mí comentario nº 3008 y por esas fechas hice bastantes comentarios que te resultarán de interés, aparte de que están documentados y cuentan con la suficiente contrastación histórica.

Resumiendo, como tengo una mente propensa a la aceptación de las "conspiraciones", pues no me cuesta nada prepararme para el peor de los supuestos. Por consiguiente, el Oro mejor en moneda circulada y cuanto más vieja mejor.

Tengo que decirte, chema1970, que suscribo totalmente lo apuntado por fff, pero es que a nosotros nos gusta la Numismatica... Vale la pena que te vayas asesorando y piensa que el tipo de moneda que pretendes elegir se desmarca totalmente de la cotización de las otras monedas más corrientes. Ahí vas a pagar el Oro, pero aparte la Historia... Como "inversión" puede resultar más interesante que los Krugerrands o monedas similares... En cualquier caso, te diré que lo tengo tan claro que sólo "colecciono" monedas de Oro en formato pequeño y circuladas. En la Plata soy bastante más "flexible"...

Pasando a otra cosa, os dejo un interesante artículo y ya os comenté en cierta ocasión que se están desarrollando nuevas formas de hacer la guerra...

- UN ANALISTA RUSO REVELA CÃ“MO RUSIA PODRÃA DESTRUIR A LOS EEUU DE FORMA SORPRENDENTE | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (31 Mar 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola, qué opinión os merece este artículo? When Will China End the Dollar Peg | philosophyofmetrics
> 
> Creo que ya lo puse la semana pasada, pero no estoy seguro, así que mejor salir de dudas. Últimamente suena mucho el tema de los sdr, el oro de los chinos, y el anclaje al dólar. Si ese artículo está en lo cierto, veremos al oro despegar este año. Saludos



HOLA ladrillofilo, gracias por tu apreciacion hacia mi en otro post. Quiero ordenar mis ideas respecto al articulo que adjuntas que es muy interesante en lo que se puede desprender de el.

Tan solo adelantare que la cuestion del Yuan como la proxima moneda fuerte me recuerda mucho a ese proyecto de Euro fuerte frente al Dolar, que nos relataba Another y Friend of Another en los 90 y que iba a desembocar en una subida exponencial del Oro...dejando al Dolar en el camina.

A estas alturas podemos mirar hacia atras y ver como ese proyecto se vino abajo con la velocidad que caian las torres gemelas.

Te respondo esta semana. Saludos, Sukumvir


----------



## chema1970 (31 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # chema1970: Es muy simple: se llama "conocimiento histórico"... Mira, sobre este tema escribí unos comentarios muy buenos, ya que son fruto de un estudio profundo que realice al respecto. Bien, todo ello se desarrolló bastante en el anterior hilo al actual... Te doy el enlace: www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/410129-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-301.html Busca mí comentario nº 3008 y por esas fechas hice bastantes comentarios que te resultarán de interés, aparte de que están documentados y cuentan con la suficiente contrastación histórica.
> 
> ...



Gracias, nunca lo habría pensado, que manera de hilar fino, en fin mejor cuatro soberanos que un kruger, vaya...


----------



## marquen2303 (31 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Que tal posicionarse además, en el Yuan ó Renmibi chino ?...



Yo estoy esperando otra bajada del petroleo para entrarle a la NOK como bien se aconseja en este hilo. En diciembre hubo una buena oportunidad y ahora tengo un ojo todos los días en la cotización del petroleo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2015)

Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, ya ves como el Petróleo sigue deslizándose a la baja, de manera que si vuelve a tocar los $50 (en el Brent) es muy posible que sea una buena "señal" para entrar en la NOK, aunque ahora mismo el par USD/NOK está prácticamente en máximos... En lo personal, ya voy bien servido respecto a la NOK, pero si queremos una divisa depreciada respecto al USD, pero que mantenga una "paridad" en su evolución con el Euro y sea "solvente", pues una buena opción parece ser la DKK (Corona Danesa). Yo la estoy "estudiando" y podrías hacer lo mismo, puestos a "diversificar" en las divisas nórdicas...

Y dejo este artículo/entrevista que os puede interesar...

- www.theaureport.com/pub/na/16601

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (31 Mar 2015)

Si Fernando a la corona danesa la tengo en la mira también y creo que juntare un poco de papel nórdico para mi álbum de colores pero solo para tratar de no perder mucho jeje! El rublo y el Real brasilero me da un poco de respeto. Un saludo y gracias por los aportes que sigo aprendiendo lo que debería de enseñarse en todas las escuelas y es el significado de diversificación.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...aii-rusia-se-une-al-nuevo-banco-internacional

- Rebelion. China juega al ajedrez

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2015)

- JAPÃ“N TARDARÃ 200 AÃ‘OS EN SOLUCIONAR EL PROBLEMA DE FUKUSHIMA |

- El oro huye de EE.UU. y vuelve a casa - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Ojetivista (1 Abr 2015)

Subiendo un 2% en 4 horas... ¿Ha habido alguna noticia relevante?


----------



## timi (1 Abr 2015)

Ojetivista dijo:


> Subiendo un 2% en 4 horas... ¿Ha habido alguna noticia relevante?[/QUOT
> 
> igual es esto,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, timi, nada que ver con lo que enlazas (fijate en la hora) y, además, eso ya se lleva comentando hace varios días y es que tenemos "culebrón" para rato en lo que respecta a Grecia.

A falta de mejores datos, creo que ha tenido que ver mucho el dato del empleo americano y que ha resultado bastante peor de lo esperado: +189.000 vs 235000. Es una caída significatica respecto a lo que se esperaba y que guarda consonancia con los pésimos datos que está dando últimamente la Economía de EE.UU., vamos para quienes sepan "interpretarlos"...

Teniendo en cuenta que también se está disparando el precio del Petróleo, quizás haya un "mix" en relación al incendio de la plataforma petrolera de Pemex... Dejo un enlace al respecto...

- MÃ©xico: 4 muertos en la explosiÃ³n de una plataforma de Pemex - RT

En lo personal, pienso que es un movimiento puramente "especulativo" y sólo falta ver cómo está recuperando el Dow Jones respecto a como ha abierto... Realmente, nada ha cambiado y seguimos dentro de un rango que es el tradicional dentro del trading, por tanto ESPECULATIVO...

Y dejo dos noticias interesantes...

- Alemania coloca deuda a cinco años a un interés negativo por segundo mes Por EFE

- VIDEO: El revolucionario tanque ruso Armata "no tiene rival en el mundo" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Ojetivista (1 Abr 2015)

Agradezco vuestras respuestas (No se todavía como se dan las gracias, supongo que me faltan posts para poder hacerlo de la manera apropiada). Y por no hacer un post vacío de contenido, aprovecho para dejar una noticia que, aunque antigua y puede que ya comentada en este gran hilo al que recién me incorporo, me llamó la atencíon en su momento:

 - Long Nikkei/Short Gold: Profitable, dangerous and missed by everybody?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2015)

Hola, Objetivista: Pues te agradezco la aportación y que, dada su extensión, "aparcaré" para un momento que ande bien de tiempo. Decirte que no la conocía y creo que tampoco ha aparecido por este hilo, al menos no recuerdo haberla leído.

Los "Gracias" creo que precisan de un determinado número de comentarios, pero aunque son de agradecer, lo verdaderamente importante es el seguimiento del hilo y para eso se precisan de aportaciones como la que tú has efectuado y que espero se sigan repitiendo. Me vale también la opinión, el debate, etc.

Y aprovecho para dejar esto...

- Anticipan guerra entre potencias por creación del Banco Asiático de Inversión en Infraestructura | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

SÍ, creo que la creación de este "Banco" va a crear bastantes problemas, vamos si se lleva realmente a la práctica... 

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (1 Abr 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola, qué opinión os merece este artículo? When Will China End the Dollar Peg | philosophyofmetrics
> 
> Creo que ya lo puse la semana pasada, pero no estoy seguro, así que mejor salir de dudas. Últimamente suena mucho el tema de los sdr, el oro de los chinos, y el anclaje al dólar. Si ese artículo está en lo cierto, veremos al oro despegar este año. Saludos



Hola de nuevo, he leido un poco mas de JC Collins y su blog... como te decia...su vision respecto al yuan es casi calcada a la de Another y su amigo en el 98 con respecto al Euro... muchas de las dinamica estructurales que Another nos contaba entonces y que llevaria a restar poder al LME, se estan cuajando...Sin embargo pienso que JC Collins es muy legalista y no se da cuenta de que las economias del sudeste asiatico no han pasado por un proceso intermedio de convergencia en indicadores basicos. Lo que plantea respecto a que China abandone el Peg del dolar...tal vez lo haga... sin embargo yo no veo a los satelites asiaticos siguiendo a China como los Europeos al DM aunque ciertos sectores en China buscan crear dependencia politica hacia los satelites como apunta Collins con el Dong Vietnamita.

El proyecto Euro segun lo entendia ANOTHER se lo cargan Schroeder y Chirac tras el 11 S. Al jefe del ECB, Duisenberg se le tilda de Nazi por negarse a seguir al Fed y bajar tipos. Schroeder y Chirac se lo comen con patatas y se ponen en la linea del Fed de tipos zero donde aun estamos. Duisenberg sale del ECB y muere poco mas tarde. Fue una verguenza y el comienzo de toda la debacle... Schroeder y Chirac no se iban a sacrificar por la periferia europea y asi nos ha ido. A eso se une toda una nueva industria financiera mundial salida de las fusiones entre brokers britanicos y banca comercial (HSBC/James Capel, Merrill/Smith NewCourt, JPMorgan/Jardine Fleming, DB/Morgan Grenfell, Indosuez/WICarr, ING/Barings) mas todo lo que Rubin/Summers hicieron para cargarse Glass Steagla... las semillas de la destruccion estaban sembradas y el 11S fue el agua de riego. Recuerdo en el 97 como mucha gente importante en esos bancos que venia de los brokers que menciono me decia...ahora que tenemos un balance va a comenzar la era de los derivados de credito...era una consigna bien extendida. Solo recientemente he podido ver el posicionamiento en el tiempo.. y que antes no apreciaba... El 11 s les vino de cine, aunque el tiempo demostrara resulto ser el comienzo de su final. Por otro lado, los banqueros comerciales... especialmente los de DB estaban aterrados...sabian que habria un megaapalacamiento por los brokers que se hicieron con el poder de los balances de estos bancos.

Mi opinion es que esta dinamica con China hacia un papel del yuan como reserva esta promovida por parte de un sector ajeno a esta banca globalizada y mas cercana a circulos industriales financieros de toda la vida. Another se situaba en este sector, junto con el IMF/BIS y otros como Buffet y voceros como Rickards... Es este sector el que busca terminar ahora con el dolar como moneda reserva para enderezar los deficits eternos y que ya nadie preste mas via acumulacion de US Treasuries... JC Collins demuestra esta tendencia que Buffet lleva abogando desde siempre junto con su aversion a los derivados...

La cuestion es la siguiente, que cambios estructurales equivalentes a las fusiones de los 90 puede realizar la gran banca globalizada como posicionamiento contra una tendencia que consiga eliminar papel reserva del dolar. Mi opinion... corralitos en forma de controles de capital e impuestos a los depositos via gobiernos. Australia se ha posicionado esta semana segun zerohedge.

Que 11S nos espera? Si no tenemos otro susto de la misma magnitud...Mi opinion.... un ataque choque a los emergentes via mercados e incluso Isis y que mande el dolar index al 130, y Euro por debajo de la paridad....como primera linea de defensa al dolar.

La segunda linea de defensa sera cargarse el Yen junto con un Euro desacreditado.. con un dolar estratosferico.... y con las medidas adoptadas arriba tienen mucho margen de maniobra por unos 2 o 3 anyos... 

Mas alla de 3 anyos despues de haberse comprado tiempo no creo que puedan seguir manteniendo la paraeta de un dolar fuerte mermando intentos de terceros de arrebatar papel de reserva, y es entonces cuando sera posible introducir monedas respaldadas por Oro y commodities... por distintos paises. La vision de Another como financiero era que el Oro actuara como reserva pero no como anclaje... Mi opinion es que un anclaje implica un mundo sin banca de inversion y hedge funds como los conocemos ahora, incluso sin mercados de valores o algo mas parecido a su forma original... Another pertenecia a alguna familia con raices en merchant banking... tal vez de Centroeuropa... o Francia... barria para casa.. y el Euro era un proyecto de estas elites...

Yo creo que tras el caos iremos al anclaje... a traves de acuerdos multilaterales pero no veo a China liderando ni a otros dejandose liderar por China. Pienso que Rusia tambien jugara un papel importante...

Ya comenzamos a ver los primeros tanteos que apuntan a la vulnerabilidad latente de los emergentes..a comienzos de semana un think tank del que Larry Summers es consejero y liderado por Liliana Rojas Suarez sacaba unos indicadores en esta linea. A lo largo de los meses veremos las malas noticias y titulares contra los emergentes, multiplicarse por los medios de manipulacion.. tambien atentos con Japon donde los grandes corporates tienen los balances mas saneados del planeta mientras que el gobierno es una basura... pienso que los corporates anticipan algo y aprendieron la leccion postLehman.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Excelente comentario y que invita a la "reflexión"... Y ya puestos, pues también a la "especulación"...

En mí opinión, China está jugando con "fuego"... Hace escasos minutos, en un medio chino, he leído de las últimas adhesiones al BAII por parte de Corea del Sur, Islandia, Noruega, Suecia... Todo esto va a pasar una fuerte "factura" a los EE.UU. y no veo a éstos aceptándolo sin más...

Hace ya tiempo escribí en el hilo que se observaba un fuerte posicionamiento hacia China de los medios financieros anglosajones y qué mejor prueba que el traslado de Londres a Hong Kong efectuado por los Rothschild. Aparte del "intercambio de cromos" observado entre el Gobierno chino y esas élites económico-financieras, que recordemos controlan buena parte de las principales Corporaciones mundiales...

Voy hacia algunos de los puntos de tu comentario que más me han despertado mí interés:

1º) En Occidente ya se percibe una fuerte represión financiera en cuanto al ahorro/inversión se refiere. Corralitos ya se están "experimentando" y tenemos el último ejemplo de la Banca Privada d´Andorra (BPA) y su filial en España, el Banco Madrid, aunque anteriormente ya se vio lo de Chipre... Actualmente, los depósitos apenas rentan, así que los impuestos vendrán por otras vías...

2º) Yo creo que volveremos a vivir otro 11-S o los americanos acabarán metiendo la "directa"... Vienen tiempos muy complicados. Está claro que el Índice del Dólar pueden llevarlo bastante más arriba, por eso comento que antes de realizar según qué movimientos, es mejor esperar a ver si éste hace un "techo", aunque eso puede llevar su tiempo. Si a la fortaleza del USD se une una subida gradual en las tasas de interés el efecto puede ser devastador en las Economías emergentes, aunque para la Economía estadounidense sería también nefasto y eso se ve claramente analizando los datos macro... y eso que están muy "maquillados".

3º) Te vienes a las fechas que yo barajo en mí estudio: para 2018 empezaríamos a ver de forma "clara" hacia dónde vamos... Antes, en 2016 (aunque algunos piensan ya en finales del Verano de este año), se deberían ver "señales" que parece que pueden ser "extremas", es decir buenas o malas, sin "intermedios"...

4º) China es demasiado opaca y corrupta como para liderar nada con "cara y ojos" como lo que se está "vendiendo" en el mundo económico-financiero. Me hace gracia que muchos vean en ese país un "faro" para los MPs y obvian que es un país comunista, aunque tenga una "interpretación" ideológica muy "especial"... Luego, hay algo fundamental y es que el Poder de una potencia siempre ha estado respaldado por su poderío militar y en ese aspecto China no es rival para los EE.UU. y eso lo saben ambas potencias... El tercero en "discordia", es decir Rusia SÍ que puede decantar la "balanza", pero a decir verdad creo que desconfía tanto de EE.UU. como de China, pero las "circunstancias" la han obligado en su acercamiento a ese país y a China le ha ido de "perlas". Fijate en que su "ofensiva" se produce cuando Rusia ya ha movido "ficha"...

5º) Creo que la "clave" la vamos a tener en la capacidad que tengan los emergentes de aguantar el "chaparrón" y que, si te soy sincero, en la que NO creo. Si fueran "inteligentes" podrían intentar paliar los "daños" con la opción de la mutua contabilidad y que consiste en basar el intercambio en sus divisas respectivas, "pasando" del USD, pero eso es más fácil de decir que de llevar a cabo...

En fin, sukumvir, el panorama futuro se presenta con unos negros nubarrones y ya veremos si pasan de largo o "descargan"...

Dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Thatcher encubrió una red pedófila que salpicaba a su gobierno

- La posición China en el mercado del oro reforzada por el SGE

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

- Angela Merkel faces euro rebellion as senior official resigns over Greek bail-out support - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un buen artículo que acabo de leer y, curiosamente, en la misma línea que venimos comentando por aquí... ¡Ah! parece que China no va a ser la "solución" de NADA y sí un problema añadido... Datos son datos.

- 12 gráficos sorprendentes de la bolsa más sorprendente del mundo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A esta hora los MPs cayendo para variar, aunque nada importante. De momento, siguen en ese rango de trading tan aburrido a que nos tienen acostumbrados, pero el sesgo sigue siendo claramente BAJISTA... Y os dejo las siguientes informaciones...

- No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Beppe Grillo a RT: "Italia debe salir de la eurozona lo mÃ¡s pronto posible" - RT

- Cuatro datos esenciales sobre el Banco AsiÃ¡tico de Inversiones en Infraestructura - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues, los MPs siguen deslizándose a la baja. Hace unos minutos el Oro a $1199,10 y la Plata a $16,668...

Dejo este artículo...

- ¿Podría el oro ser parte de los SDR por la inclusión del yuan chino?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un buen artículo y que recoge lo que solemos comentar en este hilo como medidas "preventivas": MPs y Despensa...

- www.goldcore.com/us/gold-blog/faith-many-people-have-in-gold-is-rising-as-instability-increases/

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Abr 2015)

La gente cuando tiene miedo, compra y almacena oro y comida.
Sería interesante, hacer un estudio comparativo de las actuaciones de las gentes de los principales países,y averiguar así,quien está más preparado ante la próxima gran guerra,que seguro está al caer.
Los americanos ya sabemos que tienen casi todos un buén sotano,con alimentos,armas y municiones;los rusos comprando oro y comida enlatada...
¿y los chinos?
¿y los españoles?
Sería un tema interesante...
un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2015)

- PRIMEROS PASOS DEL TTIP: MERKEL APRUEBA EL USO DEL FRACKING EN ALEMANIA |

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Abr 2015)

Vozpópuli - ¡Cómo nos toman el pelo!

Hola buenas noches. Juan Laborda, tocando el tema nacional. 

Madre mía.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una interesante entrevista a N. Chomsky...

- Rebelion. Contra el imperio de la vigilancia

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una interesante entrevista a N. Chomsky...
> 
> - Rebelion. Contra el imperio de la vigilancia
> 
> Saludos.



*Y Estados Unidos es, por supuesto, el país, la potencia que ejerce el mayor dominio en todo el mundo, pero EE.UU. ya no tiene el poder abrumador de destruir gobiernos y de imponer dictaduras militares donde se le antoja*

*El crecimiento de China ha sido fuerte durante muchos años pero sigue siendo un país sumamente pobre. Si se fija usted, por ejemplo, en el índice de desarrollo humano de la ONU, creo que China está en la posición noventa y no se mueve de ahí. *


*El Gobierno va a tratar lo indecible para protegerse de su “enemigo principal”. Y el “enemigo principal” de cualquier Gobierno es su propia población*


Buenas "perlas" de Chomsky

Por cierto, llevo unas semanas viendo el precio del oro en una "tediosa" franja lateral que no logra romper ni por arriba ni por abajo.

Los que están posicionados en papel tienen que estar muy nerviosos al moverse en este lateral sin "jugo", ya os aventuro que no puede durar mucho más, el oro romperá por arriba o por abajo en poco tiempo...creo que romperá por abajo y con fuerza, para luego continuar la tendencia alcista de muy largo plazo (solo me baso en lo que ha hecho a largo plazo casi siempre)

Tened preparada la escopeta, podría ponerse a tiro en unas semanas.

Un saludo, y buenas vacaciones para los que las tengáis.


----------



## oinoko (3 Abr 2015)

El Keiser Report de ayer no puede tener un título más directo.

Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Â¡Compren oro! (E739)- Videos de RT


La suma de luces desde distintos ángulos ayuda a apreciar mejor los relieves.

Este personaje aporta una visión distinta de la situación, muchas veces interesante, pero no por ello hay que seguir las recomendaciones de este hombre al pié de la letra.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Los "guettos" son iguales en todas las partes del mundo... Y China, Rusia, etc. no son diferentes a lo que se puede ver en los EE.UU. o aquí, en España... De alguna manera, Chomsky refuerza mi opinión de que China no va a aportar ninguna solución y SÍ más "problemas"... Comenzando por los que tiene en su propia casa.

Respecto al Oro, paketazo, es que llevamos ya casi dos años con un estrecho rango lateral/bajista y, efectivamente, lleva ya demasiado tiempo así... Por tanto, es previsible que rompa violentamente por algún lado y yo me inclino más porque continúe con su sesgo bajista... Quizás, podría tomar la "dirección contraria" si se viese una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas, pero de momento éstas siguen "anestesiadas"... Veremos como se toman hoy los índices americanos el mal dato del empleo no agrícola: 126k vs 245k. En otros tiempos, hoy hubiera sido el día ideal para hacer "sangre"...

# oinoko: Bueno, Max Keiser siempre es interesante y eso es como en todo... Habrá cosas que nos convencerán y otras que para nada. En cualquier caso, entiendo que la "orientación" de este hilo se acerca bastante a la onda de Keiser y de otros comentaristas similares. Aunque aquí siempre indicamos que cada cual ya es "mayorcito" para tomar sus propias decisiones.

Y dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Market Report: Precious metals hold their own over Q1

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Iceland Ponders Radical Money Plan Including Elimination of Fractional Reserve Lending and Deposit Insurance

Éste último artículo es particularmente interesante y trata sobre una propuesta para reformar el sistema monetario en Islandia...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: Los "guettos" son iguales en todas las partes del mundo... Y China, Rusia, etc. no son diferentes a lo que se puede ver en los EE.UU. o aquí, en España... De alguna manera, Chomsky refuerza mi opinión de que China no va a aportar ninguna solución y SÍ más "problemas"... Comenzando por los que tiene en su propia casa.
> 
> ...



No descansa Ud. ni en Semana Santa...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No descansa Ud. ni en Semana Santa...
> 
> Saludos



Je,je,je... Por la vida sólo se pasa una vez y para "descansar" tenemos la ETERNIDAD. Y no te creas que hoy he aprovechado para tomar el Sol, aparte de aprovechar para seguir "formándome" con un libro que estoy leyendo sobre Trajano... Que pena que los grandes lideres pertenecieran a un mundo ya extinguido y nos hayan tocado unos memos que, en aquellos tiempos, no hubieran pasado más allá del estómago agradecido de alguna fiera del Circo...

Bueno, si andas de "vacaciones", que las aproveches lo mejor que puedas.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Primeramente gracias a Fernando por seguir "a pie de cañón" manteniendo vivo este hilo, la verdad es que a veces cuesta participar en él -más no seguirlo-, en mi caso, siempre que puedo lo voy leyendo, pero hacer login depende donde esté no puedo o se me vuelve muy lento y a veces el ordenador me hace cosas raras (cosas del firewall del "proveedor" y etc.).

He visto en algunos hilos "magufos" que lo del "accidente" del avión de Germanwings en los Alpes fue el resultado de cosas nada parecidas a lo que nos venden los medios, como unas maniobras militares en las cuales el avión en cuestión estaba en medio, o que fue una advertencia por parte de Obama a Europa para que no se salga del redil, o que el copiloto se había convertido al islam, entre otras cosas.

Bueno, no sé que decir al respecto, pero lo más seguro es que nada se deja a la improvisación y nada es lo que parece, pero sobre todo, nunca (o casi nunca, o verdades a medias) nos dicen la verdad en los medios oficiales.

Por lo que nos toca (en España) siguen sucediendo acontecimientos que nos muestran un futuro orweliano inevitable, sin prisas pero sin pausas, lo más interesante, en que cuando suceden, inexplicablemente pasan desapercibidos o al menos son opacados por sucesos más relevantes para los medios, por ejemplo:

Cataluña ultima un plan para vender datos de la sanidad pública
Esto aunque aparentemente es una acción con la intención de mejorar las investigaciones (por lo que he leído), no deja de abrir una puerta a que tus datos sean vistos (y aprovechados) por empresas terceras que te puedan vender algo, imaginaros que en lugar de llamaros para que os cambiéis de compañía telefónica, os llamen para venderos algún remedio para aquella enfermedad que tenéis y queréis que nadie se entere, eso en el mejor de los casos, pero imaginaros que "el gran hermano" tiene todos vuestros detalles para haceros mucho daño si no queréis seguir en el rebaño.

Por otra parte, literalmente "nos mean en la cara y dicen que llueve"
Éstas son las webs de noticias que le están espiando
Esto debería ser una notica muy muy relevante y sólo ha pasado desapercibida, es muy importante, pero parece ser que nos encantan las cadenas y no queremos ver la realidad, nos los dicen en nuestra cara y como si nada, webs que investigan todo lo que hacemos en internet (ese medio que es todo menos privado).

Un ejemplo, me dio curiosidad por el aluminio, ese material que desechamos a diario por medio de "papel albal", envoltorios, piezas, etc. pues me puse a investigar que se podía hacer con él, por ejemplo guardar el "papel albal" y reutilizarlo para otra cosa, entonces ví que puedes hacer polvo de aluminio y sirve para explosivos y pirotecnia.

Lo más acojonante, es que tan sólo por hacer clicks en varias paginas respecto a ese tema, ya me tienen fichado, es decir, que aunque en mi puta vida vaya a hacer explosivos con el papel albal de aluminio del bocata de mi hijo; si "esos HDLGP" quieren putearme por cualquier motivo (p.e. querer salirme del sistema, encontrar información que pueda comprometer a alguien importante, descubrir algo que no interese descubrir, etc.) ya tienen motivos de sobra para hacerme ver ante la opinión publica como un terrorista, ridiculizarme, inculparme, "guantanamenizarme" o hacerme quedar como un pirado con gorrito de papel albal (redundancia inside) para que sus "planes sigan adelante y "quitarme de en medio".

Sé que suena muy conspiranoico, pero reflexionad un poco y veréis que no voy muy desencaminado, si el sentido común fuera el pan nuestro de cada día, esto que comento no tendría ningún sentido, pero todos sabéis que no es así, cada cosa que haces o digas, será utilizada en tu contra (creo que estamos en el límite de ser arrestados).

Volviendo al tema del hilo, sé que técnicamente el oro y la plata están en un lateral bajista y que por fundamentales en el sitio que están no tienen ningún sentido, que en USDs, están "muy baratos" pero para mí -el último mono-, es decir el pringado que quiere proteger sus ahorros, lo MPs SON MUCHO MAS CAROS que hace unos pocos meses, aún recuerdo esa onza que compré a 950€ y parecía cara.

Es una mierda, porque aún sigo con la esperanza de que los MPs vuelvan a bajar (y aún más de esos 950€7onza) para volver a comprar, pero por más que espero, veo que nuestro querido euro no remonta y peor aún, el USD no puede tumbar al oro, si lo consigue, se pondrá en un compromiso y si no, pegará una hostia (y arrastrará al euro con él) que ni todas las impresoras de la FED lo podrán detener.

Yo me hago un lío, eso de entender al FIAT y la "Guerra de Divisas" está muy lejos de mi entendimiento, por eso voy a por MPs, es más simple, solamente consiste en poseerlo y te da tranquilidad, te da esa sensación de que ya puede existir o sobrevivir cualquier FIAT, esa que gane esa guerra (virtual o inducida) SIEMPRE aceptará MPs.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Gracias por tus elogios, pero ya sabes que no me cuesta nada mantener el hilo: recibo mucha información y tengo gran facilidad para leer y escribir rápidamente. Luego, ya no tengo las "cargas" que algunos tenéis y eso es lo bueno que vas ganando con la edad, pero vamos que tampoco "compensa" lo que pierdes, pero es "Ley de Vida"... Además, este hilo es muy respetado y visitado en el foro, así que mientras sea posible seguiremos al "pie del cañón"...

Ciertamente, este hilo es muy difícil de seguir por las constantes aportaciones que tiene y me imagino que muchas de ellas apenas son leídas, a pesar de que están bastante seleccionadas por todos los que colaboramos aquí. Por eso mismo, en mí caso, intento aportar la máxima información en Español, pero a veces en los MPs no hay más remedio que acudir a la información extranjera.

Que ya existe un fuerte control sobre la población es algo notorio e irá aumentando a marchas progresivas. Ahora mismo, creo que pueden saber casi todo de nosotros, especialmente de los que nos movemos por Internet... Sí, una herramienta que, dentro de su "libertad", les ha facilitado mucho la tarea, pero bueno es lo que hay...

Bueno, para hacer "explosivos" tampoco hay que ser "alquimista"... Si supieras lo baratos que resultan los que utilizan los talibanes en Afganistán y es que te pueden dejar tirado un vehículo blindado por poco más de 50 Euros... Y, por supuesto, el papel de aluminio combinado con otras "cosas" es bastante letal, pero es que hasta lo aparentemente más usual e inofensivo puede resultar un "arma explosiva". sin embargo, pasemos del tema y no vayamos a dar ideas a algún HdP...

Mira, Refinanciado, en el tema del avión siniestrado por Andreas Lubitz tengo serias dudas, pero tampoco lo he "analizado" por respeto a las personas que perecieron. Si te digo la verdad es que me cuesta tanto creer que un piloto civil pueda hacer algo semejante... Por otro lado, si quería suicidarse anda que no hay formas e indoloras y un piloto de aviación podrá ser lo que sea, pero "imbécil" NO es. Además, me imagino que deben pasar pruebas y psicotécnicos muy complejos. Vamos, tengo amigos pilotos y no les entra en la cabeza qué ha podido suceder ahí.

Si te soy sincero, Refinanciado, lo primero que me vino a la memoria, al conocer la noticia de que el accidente fue provocado por Lubitz, fue el caso de Sirhan Sirhan, el supuesto asesino de Robert F. Kennedy (hermano de JFK), y que se asoció con el programa MK Ultra. Para quienes no sepan de lo que hablo dejo un enlace...

- MK-Ultra: Experimentos de control mental - Taringa!

Bueno, Refinanciado, que pases una buena Semana Santa y con esos "diablillos" que te darán "faena"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Abr 2015)

Buenas Fernando,

Pues la verdad es que no son elogios, sino es la realidad, se agradece todo lo que aportas a los "de a pie", a veces no hay suficientes "thanks" para agradecer.

Interesante lo que mencionas sobre los MK-Ultra, dentro de todo el control que tienen los que mandan es muy plausible que tengan ciertos "colaboradores" que no sepan que lo son, y que actúen según las circunstancias ajenos a sus deseos, obedeciendo tal cual autómata que recibe una orden por algún medio electrónico.

Incluso creo que hay posibilidades de que se vaya aún más allá y que de alguna manera nos metan en la cabeza ciertos acontecimientos o el deseo (o la idea) de que suceda algo que posteriormente sucede.

A mí me ha pasado que cuando tengo algún tema en mi cabeza, sucede inesperadamente, pero sucede tan rápidamente que no me da tiempo a reaccionar, solamente a asimilarlo o aceptarlo; por supuesto que no lo considero ningún don, sino más bien algo que de alguna manera se capta para poderlo asimilar, la gracia es que no creo que sea al único que le sucede -ni mucho menos- sino que le sucede a la mayor parte de la gente, simplemente no lo reflexionan, es algo como algo automático que sale sin más.

Por eso es el tan socorrido "ya lo decía yo" o el "se veía venir", quizás haya algo que está fuera de nuestro alcance o conocimiento que nos induce a pensar en algo y de un punto de vista en concreto, hay mucha gente investigando que sucede en nuestro interior y más de alguno estará financiado por las élites, no es descabellado pensar que nos conocen más que a nosotros mismos y saben como llegar a nuestros pensamientos e influir en ellos.

Lo que está cantado (digo, más conocido) es lo de la publicidad y los anuncios subliminales, no se cortan un pelo en admitir en que con los anuncios intentan llegar al cliente y que este compre por el motivo que sea. Imagina lo que podrían hacer para intentar gobernarnos y que nosotros encima agradeciéramos a esos pirados.

Una vez un conocido me dijo: "La gracia de vender algo es que al comprador le vendas mierda al precio que tú quieras y que encima te lo agradezca", es duro, pero es el motivo real y lo que hay detrás de toda la parafernalia que te venden como marketing.

Y bueno Fernando, que tú también pases una buena Semana Santa, llena de tradición y por que no, de reafirmación de nuestra identidad, que para bien o para mal, es parte de nuestra historia. Ya sabes (por experiencia) que los diablillos la harán "más intensa", jeje.

Un abrazo amigo

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Para "complementar" tus comentarios dejo esto...

- GUERRA DE LA INFORMACIÃ“N: “TROLLS” AUTOMATIZADOS INUNDAN LAS REDES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Como controlan nuestras mentes - Taringa!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Españopoly, el libro que explica quiénes y cómo se han hecho con el poder en España. Noticias de España

- Valuing gold - USD FMQ Update

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Abr 2015)

Late Friday Night Charts…The Amazing Chartology of Currencies | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Hola buenos días, os traigo un post abierto al público de hace dos semanas de Rambus, en el que trata la fortaleza del dólar (se pone una medallita de acertar esta subida hace dos años) y la compara con otras monedas CAD NZD Libra € Yen CHF y por último, ORO... 

No os pongo los gráficos porque es muy extenso el post, pero desde luego que vale la pena echarle un ojo. Muchos gráficos son a largo plazo, y me quedo con lo que dice al principio como resumen o conclusión... 

When you look at these different currencies you will see some massive topping patterns that reversed their bull markets. *You will also see they still have a long ways to go to the downside before this bear market is over. If that is the case then the US dollar has a long ways to go in its bull market.*

And as most market participants will agree there is no more important chart on the Planet than the US Dollar Chart


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Bueno, el año 2050 queda aún muy lejos y, al paso que vamos, ya veremos...

- Conozca las 15 catÃ¡strofes que nos esperan en 2050 - RT

No sé, pero el BAII me temo que va a traer más "problemas" que "soluciones"... Aunque hasta que no lo veamos "moverse" queda margen para las "dudas". No le veo un despegue "exitoso", así como así...

- Â¿Llega la era de desdolarizaciÃ³n?: El banco de China 'seduce' a un aliado cercano de EE.UU. - RT

Este artículo SÍ que me merece que le prestemos una especial atención...

- Seis grÃ¡ficos alarmantes de que estamos ante una crisis mundial - RT

Y Grecia es una "bomba de relojería" se mire como se mire... Y observad la cantidad de dinero estimado que los griegos tienen en Bancolchón, el mejor banco del mundo...

- Una salida de Grecia de la zona euro perforaría los bolsillos del BCE Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Definitivamente, Grecia va camino de convertirse en un "grano en el culo" de la UE...

- http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...cu-en-medio-de-amenazas-de-la-troika-a-grecia

Muy interesante...

- 3w Radio:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Extraordinario artículo...

- EVEN THE BLS HAS RUN OUT OF BULLSHIT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un interesante artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - ¡Digan la verdad! ¡El problema es de solvencia!

Por cierto, decirle al "indigente mental" que me coloca etiquetas que seguiré eliminándolas con sumo placer... Sé quien eres y, por tanto, que la envidia te corroe y eso es malo, así que tomate una "tilita" y aquí la única "timada" podría ser la que tuvo la poca fortuna de alumbrarte... Y disculpar el resto del hilo por este off topic.

Saludos y que paséis un Buen día.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Continua la caza de gacelas, ahora están en "busca y captura", no importa si ha sido degollada en la última crisis financiera, si consiguió económicamente "resucitar" aún se puede volver a sacrificar y obtener de ella un "doble rendimiento" (el sueño de todo león ávido de gacelas ¿o será tiburón o hiena carroñera?)

El artículo en cuestión nos cuenta sobre una pareja que ha conseguido jubilarse a temprana edad (antes de los 40), es muy tentador, tomando en cuenta que gran parte de los supervivientes en esta situación están en la franja de los 30 a 40 años (yo también me incluyo), pero los cuales tienen unas perspectiva de futuro muy malas.

Por ejemplo, hablando con gente entre esas edades a la cual la crisis no le ha afectado de lleno (digo esto porque a todos de una u otra forma nos ha afectado, ya sea por recortes en condiciones laborales o que un familiar está muy mal), coincidimos en que no tendremos jubilación o que esta será muy baja. Además de que cada vez nos acercamos a edades en las cuales si perdemos el trabajo nos será muy difícil reincorporarse al mercado laboral, es necesario pensar un poco más en el futuro.

Aunque todo esto se dice de "boquilla" (porque la mayoría sigue igual, es decir a 1 nómina de la indigencia, pero no se privan de nada), no deja de ser un tema recurrente. Quizás esta sea la manera de ofrecer el anzuelo a los posibles nuevos "accionistas" o que los escaldados anteriormente vuelvan al juego.

Ahora sólo falta algunas figuras salgan en los medios dando entrevistas y otros que saquen libros muy amenos de cómo hacerse muy rico sin trabajar (pero que sean muy mediáticos, más o menos de la talla de Kiyosaki).

Si quieres jubilarte antes de los 40, aprende de esta pareja


Spoiler



La mayoría de las personas pensamos que nos vamos a jubilar cuando seamos mayores o al menos cuando pasemos de los 60 o 65 años. Pero, ¿qué tal retirarse antes de los 50 o incluso más jóvenes? Eso fue justo lo que lograron Jeremy y Winnie, una pareja de Seattle que se jubiló hace dos años cuando él tenía 38 y ella 33.

Ellos le contaron a la revista Forbes su estrategia para retirarse tan pronto.

La jubilación tan anticipada no es imposible pero requiere una de estas dos cosas: ganarte la lotería o, como Jeremy y Winnie, planificar una vida muy ajustada en gastos durante muchos años. Esto les permitió ahorrar más de un millón dólares. Y con ese capital pudieron retirarse y dedicarse a viajar antes de llegar a los 40.

Jeremy cuenta que hace años cuando trabajaba para Microsoft en Seattle, mientras se tomaba unas vacaciones, se preguntó cómo podía lograr que ese descanso le durara toda la vida.

Cuando regresó a casa, decidió poner en práctica una estrategia que consistió en pagar todas sus deudas y reducir sus gastos mensuales al mínimo posible. Vendió su casa y decidió ir a su oficina en bicicleta todos los días. Con esas medidas y sin deberle dinero a nadie, pudo reducir sus gastos mensuales a menos de 2,000 dólares, y fue capaz de ahorrar una porción importante de su salario: más del 70%, según le reveló a Forbes.

En el transcurso de 12 años en Microsoft el salario de Jeremy pasó de 85,000 a 140,000 dólares. Winnie dejó de trabajar cuando se casaron. Pero aunque los ingresos de Jeremy aumentaron de forma significativa la pareja mantuvo su ritmo austero de gastos ahorrando miles cada mes.

Inversión con disciplina

Durante la crisis financiera la pareja perdió cerca de 400.000 dólares. Pero, a pesar de todo, Jeremy mantuvo su estrategia de inversión en acciones y logró recuperarse. Dos años después la pareja había acumulado cerca de un millón para su retiro y su plan fue que con intereses de cerca de 4% sobre el ahorro acumulado obtendrían ingresos anuales de 40.000 dólares, lo que sería suficiente para vivir.

Es decir, la clave de esta pareja fue hacer un presupuesto muy ajustado y cumplirlo tanto para ahorrar un capital importante como para poder vivir después de ese capital sin gastarlo rápidamente. Ahorraron miles cada mes durante años e invirtieron esos ahorros en fondos de acciones.

¿Se puede?

Pero si tú decidieras un plan como este de ahorrar un capital superior a un millón de dólares antes de llegar a la edad tradicional de jubilación ¿qué tendrías que hacer?

Pues en principio trabajar mucho y diseñar un presupuesto destinado a ahorrar lo máximo posible, casi una pequeña fortuna cada mes. Pero sí es posible. Es un asunto de mucha disciplina y perseverancia.

Para empezar tienes que asegurarte de que vas a poder ahorrar cada mes entre 2,000 y 3,000 dólares. Y ojalá más. Y por un periodo de al menos 20 años. 






En esta simulación puedes ver que si logras ahorrar 2,000 cada mes, al cabo de 20 años tendrías un capital acumulado de 822.000 dólares. Esto si logras invertir el dinero con un rendimiento anual del 5%. Si tienes mejor suerte y tu retorno es del 7% al cabo de 20 años podrías llegar a un capital de un poco más de un millón de dólares.

El retorno de tu inversión

¿Y cómo lograr esos rendimientos? Tendrías que invertir en fondos especializados en acciones. Un rendimiento entre el 5% y el 7% es más o menos lo que se ha logrado en inversiones en acciones. El rendimiento de las acciones del índice S&P 500, que está compuesto por las principales 500 empresas de Estados Unidos ha sido del 5,7% anual en los últimos 10 años. Y si se mira un período de 20 años el retorno de invertir en acciones del S&P 500 ha sido de 7% anual.

Hacia el futuro no es posible predecir cuál va a ser el rendimiento de invertir en acciones. La única información disponible que tienes es el comportamiento de los últimos años. Además, a lo largo de la historia la inversión en acciones siempre ha sido la que produce mejores retornos.

Y si logras ahorrar 3,000 dólares cada mes llegarías más fácil a la meta. Con ese ahorro podrías llegar a un ahorro de 1,2 millones de dólares en 10 años con un retorno de 5% anual y a 1,5 millones de dólares si la rentabilidad es de 7%.

Pero si eres un talento para los negocios y crees que puedes obtener de tu dinero más de 5% o 7% al año pues aún mejor. Así lo que necesitas es una muy buena disciplina de gasto para ahorrar cada mes durante un periodo largo de tiempo.

Tal como lo demostraron Jeremy y su esposa retirarse antes de los 40 sí es factible con un plan y mucha disciplina para cumplirlo.

Sin embargo, ¿realmente tiene sentido jubilarse a una edad tan temprana cuando estás tal vez en lo mejor de tu carrera y con tus mejores capacidades de trabajo? Para algunos resultaría hasta aburrido y tal vez es mejor ir más lento y sin tanto recorte de gasto.




Pasando a otro tema, lo nuevo de Antonio Turiel, nos cuenta que el peakoil sigue su marcha, es interesante como coincide el declive energético de una país con su colapso, pone a Nigeria y Venezuela como los siguientes en la lista, los cuales ya están a las puertas de su colapso, pero tampoco y en "observación" a Argelia, Irán, Sudán del Sur, Argentina, México y Rusia; incluso USA ya está bajando su producción; pero con su potencia militar le será fácil quedarse con lo de otros, tal y como lo lleva haciendo siempre.

Marzo de 2015: Más guerras del petróleo


Spoiler



Queridos lectores,

El evento que más ha marcado el mes pasado, en lo que concierne a los temas que se tratan en este blog, ha sido la internacionalización del conflicto en Yemen. Desde finales de 2014 la situación de guerra civil en ese país era ya clara, pero no ha sido hasta que el presidente de lo que quedaba de la estructura estatal abandonó la capital y el país, asediado por una facción chiíta, que los países circundantes, y especialmente Arabia Saudita, no se han decidido a actuar. En un tiempo récord, una coalición de 15 países árabes, liderada por Arabia Saudita, ha comenzado una oleada de ataques aéreos, sin decidirse aún a invadir el país a pesar de algunas escaramuzas en la frontera.






El objetivo declarado de estos ataques es acabar con los Huthis, la facción chiíta que ha conseguido tomar la capital, principalmente - según se dice - por el temor de que Yemen se convierta en un nuevo Irán (no olvidemos que Arabia Saudita es mayoritariamente sunita e Irán mayoritariamente chiíta, y estas dos ramas del Islam son enemigos irreconciliables). También se dice que los ataques buscan evitar la expansión del Estado Islámico y Al Qaeda, cosa que no acaba de cuadrar con el hecho de que los chiítas no son precisamente afines a las tesis integristas de los radicales islámicos y que de hecho Irán ha bombardeado en varias ocasiones posiciones de EI en Irak y Siria. Por último, se dice que esta intervención internacional de lo que sería una nueva OTAN árabe busca estabilizar la región, lo cual parece bastante más probable desde la óptica que se sigue desde este blog.

Hace un año y medio en este mismo blog Javier Pérez analizaba en detalle la situación de Yemen, y la conclusión era que el país era una bomba de relojería: población en rápido ascenso, dependencia casi exclusiva de los ingresos originados por la exportación de petróleo, caída en picado de la producción de petróleo por razones geológicas y económicas... el desastre estaba servido. Gail Tverberg nos mostraba el enorme paralelismo, en lo que a la producción de petróleo se refiere, que habían seguido Egipto y Siria, y estaba siguiendo Yemen:


















Los gráficos de Gail Tverberg que he copiado más arriba acaban en 2012, y ya se pueden imaginar que tres años después la cosa no pinta mucho mejor. Ahora Yemen ha llegado a su punto de ruptura social, en el cual el país será difícil de volver a estabilizar. ¿Cuál será el siguiente país en llegar a su bancarrota petrolífera? También en 2013 analizábamos aquí esa cuestión y la nómina de países proclives a entrar en bancarrota económica y social era bastante larga. En este momento, hay dos países cuyos problemas internos destacan bastante y hacen pensar que podrían ser los siguientes en caer en la peligrosa espiral de degeneración social que ya se ha vivido y está viviendo en otros.

El primero de ellos es Nigeria. Aunque el consumo interno es menos de un sexto de la producción, este país africano está superpoblado (170 millones de habitantes), con la mayoría de su población por debajo del umbral de la pobreza, graves problemas ambientales en la principal zona de explotación de petróleo (el Delta del Níger), una fuerte guerrilla local que lucha contra las petroleras que trabajan en la zona y el corrupto gobierno local, y un nuevo movimiento radical emergente, Boko Haram, que se originó en las universidades nigerianas y es ahora una rama local de Al Qaeda muy activa. La producción de petróleo del país está en un progresivo descenso que se podría acelerar en cualquier momento, a pesar de las repetidas loas a la inmensidad de sus reservas, cantinela que ya hemos escuchado muchas veces en referencia a otros países que ya han superado sus picos productivos. Los desequilibrios internos del país y su elevado nivel de corrupción no hacen vaticinar nada bueno.






El otro país donde los apuros petroleros se están acentuando rápidamente es Venezuela.






La irrupción hace unos días de un grupo armado en una refinería venezolana con la intención de cometer un sabotaje en un sector estratégico del país es sólo un botón de muestra de la tensión que se vive en Venezuela, cuyos ingresos en divisas se han visto doblemente afectados por la caída de su producción de petróleo (de la cual, no olvidemos, la tercera parte son petróleos pesados de escaso rendimiento energético y económico, y que tienen que combinarse con petróleos ligeros importados) y por la caída de precios del petróleo. La disminución de los ingresos en divisas lleva a múltiples problemas, entre ellos el desabastecimiento de productos principalmente importados, algunos de ellos de primera necesidad. La situación en Venezuela es muy explosiva ya por su situación interna, y la sorpresiva reciente declaración de los EE.UU. de que Venezuela es una amenaza a su seguridad nacional tiene reminiscencias de un escenario de pesadilla-ficción que esbozamos aquí hace años.

Por desgracia, la cosa no acaba con Nigeria y Venezuela. Otros países (Argelia, Irán, Sudán del Sur, Argentina, México, incluso Rusia) se encuentran cada vez más cerca de una situación de inviabilidad económica a gran escala, situación que sólo puede empeorar con el tiempo si no se reconoce de una vez que la cuestión realmente importante con el petróleo no es las enormes reservas que se reporten sobre el papel, sino la producción que realmente se pueda conseguir de manera estable, so pena de entrar en la peligrosa espiral de destrucción de oferta-destrucción de demanda.

Entre tanto, la producción de petróleo de los EE.UU. ya ha comenzado a caer, 136.000 barriles diarios confirmados ya en Enero y alrededor de 36.000 barriles diarios sólo la última semana (éstos de momento sólo estimados). Se confirman así las tendencias que ya apuntábamos hace un par de meses, mientras muchos "expertos" siguen sin saber qué está pasando y qué va a pasar (para ellos tenemos esta pequeña guía, a ver si se orientan). 

Salu2,
AMT



Sin energía barata los recursos naturales serán mucho más difíciles y caros de conseguir, entre ellos el dinero real, es decir, los MPs, aunque me temo que llegada a esa situación, los MPs serán de ayuda al principio, pero no serán la solución a todos los problemas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Respecto al artículo que enlazas, y que sería algo así como "El Dorado" de la Jubilación, decirte que es la "adaptación" de otro de similares características que leí hace algún tiempo y que, efectivamente, en esta ocasión está orientado a la "caza de gacelas"... Se mire por donde se mire, es absolutamente irreal y muy en la línea "películera" de los Estados Unidos. Comenta esto a un "mileurista" de nuestro país y como mínimo te enviará a "freir esparrágos"...

Refinanciado, los MPs pueden ser una solución "transitoria", que no "definitiva", en función de qué situaciones se puedan producir en el futuro y que no "pinta" -ya lo sabes-,precisamente, muy halagüeño. Ahora bien, dentro de una "diversificación", tienen su "lugar"... La "solución" a los problemas que se van a plantear en el mundo no pasa por los MPs, y sí por un consenso colectivo que no individual. Ésto último, y su "asociación" a los MPs, nos puede servir sólo como "parche" provisional...

Saludos


----------



## clapham (5 Abr 2015)

El clapham se aburre . El crash-apocalipsis-armagedon no acaba de llegar y la comida fosilizada , carisima ya empieza a apestar . 
Los goldbugs siguen erre que erre repitiendo el mantra de la hiperinflacion que viene y la " conveniencia " de acumular oro a toda costa . Incluso a costa de no comer , no tener vida social , no viajar , no vestirse y un largo etc 
Acumular metales y vivir una vida miserable es la unica opcion para los lumbreras que llevan anos predicando el colapso . 
Auguraban ilusos que el joro ( y sobretodo la silver ) se saldria de la grafica y les haria " millonarios " de la night a la manana . 
Las predicciones sobre el hundimiento del Titanic ( aka dolar ) han pinchado en un palo . No solo el dolar NO HA colapsado sino que esta mas fuerte que nunca quien lo iba a decir . 
Hace dos anos que me compre el chevy y hace un ano que me compre la finca mientras muchos aqui me criticaron ( y me banearon ) por decir 4 verdades incomodas . Estais perdiendo el tiempo miserablemente .
Pero oye , cada cual a lo suyo ...quien no es judio esta condenado a fracasar en la vida y los negocios . Es un gen , dicen ...
Uropa Hundida va camino de convertirse en Japon II . 
El error de los goldbugs de este jilo ( ademas de no razonar lo que leen ) es tener la mente tan cerrada y obtusa como la vagina de una monja clarisa de clausura ...Por eso llevan 4 anos de equivocacion en equivocacion . 
Creen ( oh ilusos ) que cuando llegue el crash ( llegara , pero aun no ) sus metales seran " respetados " como la vagina de la monja clarisa 
El NWO es astuto y cada dia envia senales , senales que solo los muy listos ( como el clapham ) o los judios ( como el clapham ) saben leer 
Las restricciones al uso del " cash " no han hecho mas que empezar . 
Muy pronto sera imposible vender oro x cash . 
Esto sera el primer paso . 
El segundo sera el crash y la depresion post-colapso . 
Esto , si soprevives a la japonizacion deflacionaria de la economia que se llevara por delante a miles de empresas .
Cuando llegue la depresion muchos de los que pierden el tiempo miserablemente en este jilo perderan sus empleos . 
En este punto muchos diran ...buah ..si el joro se pone a 10 mil x $ con un krugerrand me da para vivir un ano entero ...
Ahhh , se olvidan del punto 1 : que no habra cash .
El oro no es dinero . Antes tienes que venderlo por dinero fiat 
No solo porque el oro no es legal tender , sino porque es imposible , para cualquier comerciante ( excepto para los metal dealers ) determinar la pureza o autenticidad del metal . 
Un billete se puede saber su es autentico o no . Pero el oro ? 
Asi que os encontrareis atrapados . Tendreis oro y plata pero no lo podreis vender porque a) no habra cash . 
Vale ...aceptais venderlo por " bits " . Ya estais fichados . 
Porque cuando os ingresen el dinero en la cuenta Hacienda lo sabra ipso facto e ira a haceros la visita . . 
En lugar de acumular " cosas " que luego no podreis comprar ( porque no habra o seran muy caras y en bits ) los lumbreras del jilo se lanzan a acumular sal . Lo triste es que habra algun merluzo que haga caso de ellos y se lance al matadero . Ay Jesus , perdonalos ( y arruinalos ) 
Asi entraran en tu reino . 

Amen ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Bueno, estamos en Semana Santa, época propicia para las "Saetas"...

- LA SAETA MEJOR CANTADA - YouTube

Y, afortunadamente, "nuestra" religión no es la judía...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- SORCHA FAAL EN ESPAÃ‘OL: ATERRORIZADO PORTAAVIONES DE EEUU HUYE DE SUBMARINOS RUSOS HACIA PROTECCIÃ“N DEL REINO UNIDO

- La sociedad rusa teme una guerra con la OTAN, revela sondeo / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Continua la caza de gacelas, ahora están en "busca y captura", no importa si ha sido degollada en la última crisis financiera, si consiguió económicamente "resucitar" aún se puede volver a sacrificar y obtener de ella un "doble rendimiento" (el sueño de todo león ávido de gacelas ¿o será tiburón o hiena carroñera?)
> 
> ...



Es que sinceramente, si al final no hay pensiones, o de aquí a 3 años hay una III WW, púes ya hacen bien en no privarse...Yo si supiera, con certeza meridiana, que de aquí poco va a estallar todo, viviría a todo trapo hasta el final...:


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es que sinceramente, si al final no hay pensiones, o de aquí a 3 años hay una III WW, púes ya hacen bien en no privarse...Yo si supiera, con certeza meridiana, que de aquí poco va a estallar todo, viviría a todo trapo hasta el final...:



Efectivamente, no en pocas ocasiones hubiese querido no haber tomado la "píldora roja" y vivir a todo trapo. Lamentablemente la certeza de lo que va o no a suceder, nadie la tiene.

Tal y como dices, si yo tuviese la certeza de que una llamarada solar, una guerra nuclear, un maremoto, un terremoto de grandes proporciones, un madmax, un reset total, etc. en fin, un acontecimiento que nos dejaría en la edad de piedra o que garantizara nuestra muerte, pues lo que haría es vivir a todo trapo hasta el último momento.

Pero la realidad, lo que está sucediendo es que van "por trozos" es decir, van degradando zonas sin que a la mayoría le parezca algo importante, todo sigue así hasta que le toca a tu zona, entonces los que aún continúan bien no harán nada por ti.

Se pueden dar situaciones de lo más surrealistas, pero la historia nos enseña lo que muy probablemente sucederá, porque aunque las cosas no son exactamente igual que antes, la naturaleza humana es la misma y las reacciones suelen ser muy similares.

Te pongo un ejemplo, hubo un momento en que se ordenó que todos los jóvenes se alistaran para la guerra (o servicio militar), los pocos que se salvaron fueron lo que "compraron" esa excepción y lo hicieron con dinero, evidentemente esos afortunados provenían de familias pudientes, pero imagina si por casualidad guardas algunas onzas, con ellas le "pagas" al funcionario de turno para que tu hijo no vaya a esa guerra, creo que habrás ganado mucho y tan sólo te habrá costado no haberte podido ir a esquiar con tu familia (que te lo pasarás de puta pena porque irás en plan "gastar poco", pero gastarás y de más) para presumir por el guasap o el feisbú que tú también te fuiste de viaje.

No tengo la verdad sobre esto, lo sé; pero estoy convencido que si tus acciones van encaminadas poco a poco a asegurar tu supervivencia (que a fin de cuentas eso es), llegará el momento en que tus probabilidades de sobrevivir (y de una manera holgada) a lo que nos viene, será infinitamente superiores a la mayoría de la población.

Esto me recuerda al chiste de aquellos amigos que fueron a áfrica y se encontraron a un león, uno le pidió al otro que le sacara de la mochila unas bambas y se las pasara, entonces el que le pasó las bambas le comentó: "¿en serio crees que con las bambas correrás más que el león?", a lo cual el otro le respondió: "más que el león no correré, pero seguro que correré más que tú".

Ese es el tema, si de casi 8.000 millones de personas sólo pueden sobrevivir 2.000 millones (y estoy siendo optimista), yo quiero que mi familia y yo estemos entre esas 2.000.

Pasando a otro tema, hay un post anterior que no debería responder (el de cierto individuo muerto de hambre que se cree Warren Buffett), pero creo que sería conveniente responder algunas cuestiones para aclarar a ciertos lectores habituales.

1º.- Tengo el convencimiento de que la mayoría de los compradores de MPs que participan en este hilo (más de un 90%) son personas que se ganan bien la vida y viven relativamente de puta madre, pero buscan un poco más de seguridad en sus ahorros, no es porque necesiten dinero, sino porque quieren preservar su patrimonio en algo que esté (literalmente) en sus manos.

2º.- Una propiedad no te da nada de libertad, históricamente hay muchas situaciones en que los "propietarios" pierden su vivienda por decreto o que les suben tanto el impuesto por tenerla que resulta imposible conservarla. Un caso muy socorrido es el de la madre de Fernando Ferrán Gómez, consultarlo por la web.

3º.- Yo me dediqué a la maquinaria industrial y a su mantenimiento y les puedo asegurar que no es barato el coste de mantener una máquina para producir, en el caso que nos compete, el mantener un vehículo de muchos años siempre tiene sus detalles y aunque no cueste mucho repararlo, te quita mucho beneficio el tiempo que está fuera de servicio.

4º.- Una persona que se dedica a dar masajes (¿será eróticos?, jeje) a personas que desprecia en un lugar al que odia, no puede ser referente de nada, tampoco podría enseñar economía a nadie, ni mucho menos podría saber lo que es vivir de verdad, es decir, un amargado que posiblemente sea un mentiroso, no puede dar ejemplo útil a nadie.

5º.- Lo judíos de verdad (lo que ganan dinero) no andan por ahí en foros dando lecciones de nada, sólo se dedican a ganar dinero. Llegará el momento en que para los judíos no les sea útil este "pseudo-judío" y ya verá lo que es y para lo que sirve.

Saludos


----------



## sukumvir (5 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El clapham se aburre . El crash-apocalipsis-armagedon no acaba de llegar y la comida fosilizada , carisima ya empieza a apestar .
> Los goldbugs siguen erre que erre repitiendo el mantra de la hiperinflacion que viene y la " conveniencia " de acumular oro a toda costa . Incluso a costa de no comer , no tener vida social , no viajar , no vestirse y un largo etc
> Acumular metales y vivir una vida miserable es la unica opcion para los lumbreras que llevan anos predicando el colapso .
> Auguraban ilusos que el joro ( y sobretodo la silver ) se saldria de la grafica y les haria " millonarios " de la night a la manana .
> ...



Si Vietnam es referencia de algo es de un pais que nunca ha llegado a tener una moneda solida... el dong coexistia con el dolar... las transacciones inmobiliarias y grandes negocios se hacen en Oro y hoy en dia el oro ha sustituido al dolar... ya no admiten dolares o no con la facilidad de antes...

Siempre en algun lugar habra un mercado alternativo que acepte oro como pago. Habran dealers locales que certifiquen el origen del lingote y seran garantia de pago. Tal vez no en Europa... 

El juego no sera vender Oro por dinero fiat sino como medio de pago sobre algo que genere una rentabilidad del orden del 10 al 20% anual en dinero fiat... en mi humilde opinion.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante debate el que tenéis El hombre dubitativo y Refinanciado. Está claro que nadie sabe lo que nos deparará el futuro, pero precisamente como las "sensaciones" no son muy buenas, pues no cuesta nada aplicar aquello que dice este proverbio chino: "Excava el pozo antes de que tengas sed."

Los Sistemas económicos ineficaces, y todos acaban siéndolo, tienen "X" duración y que en el espacio temporal es muy difícil de poder acertar. Os voy a dar un ejemplo: estoy leyendo un libro sobre Trajano, pero ahora estoy situado en tiempos de Domiciano, es decir en el Siglo I d.C., y los romanos se ven obligados a salir por "patas" de las fronteras con Dacia, para cubrir una rebelión de dos legiones de Germania, pero antes tienen que cumplir con las exigencias del monarca dacio que exige Oro y Plata, aparte de ingenieros romanos... Bien, muchas veces se habla del Fin del Imperio Romano de Occidente, pero donde ahora estoy leyendo es como si fuera algo casi inminente... Sin embargo, el Imperio duró bastantes siglos más. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, sabemos que estamos en una Crisis sistémica y, probablemente, la peor desde la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión, pero no tenemos duda de que tendrá un final y que, seguramente, no será "bueno". De aquella situación, recordad que se salió con una Guerra Mundial... Eso sí, no quiere decir que sea "mañana", pero seguro que no pasa de "pasado mañana". Ahora el tiempo transcurre mucho más rápido que en tiempos de los romanos y las armas de aquéllos no tienen nada que ver con las actuales...

Por consiguiente, dentro de las posibilidades de cada cual, no está de más "ahorrar/invertir" en el formato que más convenga o nos dé "seguridad". Aquí se aboga por los MPs, pero no se descartan otras opciones y para ser más CLAROS: la mayor parte de los "metaleros" que llevan tiempo en esto, suelen tener "X" Patrimonio, de manera que están muy "diversificados" y, por supuesto, también tienen bastantes "papelitos de colores", sino cómo cojones piensan algunos que se compran. Además, cualquiera que se ha construido su propio Patrimonio sabe que pocos pueden darles "clases" de Economía... En todo caso, ESTAMOS más interesados en buscar medidas para preservar lo máximo posible del mismo.

Refinanciado, la verdad es que por aquí suelen pasarse pocos "anti-metaleros" y han dado siempre más "coñazo" algunos supuestos "metaleros", que más parecían "talibanes"... Tanto unos como otros han salido "trasquilados" y es que andan bastante "confundidos" -problemas con su "Ego"-, pues aquí nadie "invita" a seguirnos. Además, parece absurdo pasearse por un hilo "metalero" para decir cosas que pasarán de "largo", pues la mayoría de los que las lean se "sonreíran". Mira, por ejemplo, yo no creo ni entiendo sobre "monedas virtuales", pero respeto a quienes ven "valor" en ellas, pero no me paso por sus hilos para hacer de Pato Lucas...

Y dejo dos informaciones interesantes...

- Â¿CuÃ¡ndo el precio del petrÃ³leo tocarÃ¡ fondo? - RT

- Los habitantes de una isla remota dicen haber visto el MH370 el dÃ*a de su desapariciÃ³n - RT

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (5 Abr 2015)

Continúan demostrando que sólo es Unión y sólo es Europea cuando les conviene. Cerrando círculos.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ly-offers-freeze-bank-accounts-wealthy-greeks


----------



## frisch (5 Abr 2015)

He estado cuatro días fuera.

De procesiones en Cuenca y en Sevilla.
Ya no es lo que era (hablo de la de Sevilla hace 24 años).
La masificación es tal que casi mejor verlas en plasma como al plasma de de presidente que nos ha tocado sufrir.

Me he leído todos los comentarios desde que me fui y hay uno que, en mi opinión, es muy interesante a la vez que inquietante.

Bueno, le doy la vuelta al comentario.

¿cómo prepararse a la desaparición total del cash?

Eso va a marchas forzadas. Tardará 5, 10 o 15 años (no creo que llegue a esta última cifra visto el desaguisado en el que estamos inmersos).

Sin embargo, no creo (me guío por intuiciones fundamentadas pero que no dejan de ser intuiciones) que vaya a haber cataclismo en 24h, ni 72, consecuencia del desaguisado (el cataclismo está programado).

Sí, debería petar la cosa, por pura lógica, pero no creo que ocurra.

Antes, desaparecerá el cash, los partidos políticos tal y como los conocemos, ídem los Estados, por supuesto, las pensiones y ayudas sociales... etc., etc. (incluso las religiones).

Me explico: esto está ocurriendo a cámara lenta, cierto, sin prisa pero sin (ninguna) pausa.

El paso estratégico importante es la desaparición del dinero físico. La razón es obvia: en un sistema financiero basado en la mentira, lo más sencillo es matar al mensajero (el billete y las monedas).

Vamos a ver, por ponerlo sencillo: si para entender la factura de la luz en España (ojo, es lo mismo en Las Galias) hay que ser ingeniero, financiero y, además, tener tiempo libre (para dedicarlo a ello), una vez que desaparezca el cash, ni os cuento las perrerías que van a poder cometer sin que nos dé tiempo a decir ¡Oiga que esto no me cuadra!

El problema es que hace tiempo que dejo de cuadrar.

Vale, todos esperamos que la mierda ésta (perdón) se vaya al carajo y reluzca la verdad y entre tanto reluzca nuesto oro y plata y/o nuestros ahorrillos que nos deparen un futuro, por lo menos, tranquilo, ni en la riqueza ni en la indigencia pero tranquilo (siempre y cuando la Autoridad lo permita).

Pero, el hecho, en mi opinión es impepinable: desaparace el dinero cash.

¿Cómo se puede preparar uno a ello?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, los tiempos van cambiando y también las gentes, ciudades, eventos, etc. Ahora, todo va demasiado deprisa... 

frisch, hemos tocado muchas veces el tema de esa hipotética desaparición del "Cash" y, ciertamente, por ahí tienen la "solución" menos lesiva a sus intereses e incluso puede que para los nuestros... Me explico: si esto sigue así, acabará "petando", pero por la parte que la mayoría prefiere "ignorar" y lo entiendo, vaya que sí...

De aquí al 2020 veremos muchas cosas y, precisamente, en esa fecha está marcada el comienzo de la desaparición del "Cash", pero no sé si acabará produciéndose... Habrá que esperar a ver qué sale del DEG y que algunos apuntan a finales de este año. Que con el tiempo esa "cesta" pase al mundo virtual, pues tampoco lo podemos descartar, a fin de cuentas quienes "cortan el bacalao" no dejan de ser los de SIEMPRE...

Hombre, frisch, hay margen para ir haciendo cosas, empezando por generar las herramientas y planes listos para sostenernos por nuestra cuenta, al menos en el "impacto" inicial, independientemente de dónde nos encontremos cuando el desastre nos alcance. Por eso mismo, prepararse para lo inesperado tiene sentido. En el mundo "prepper" estas contingencias están más que previstas y mientras sus miembros siguen haciendo su vida como siempre...

No te confundas tampoco, amigo frisch, entre los "metaleros" hay también diferentes puntos de vista, es decir somos muchos los que tenemos MPs no porque vayan a "relucir" y hacernos más "ricos" y/o "poderosos"... Volviendo al mundo "prepper", allí se tienen los MPs con otra finalidad, pero sin hacer "ascos" a una "normalidad" que hiciera "resplandecer" a los MPs, aunque ésa posibilidad es cada vez más improbable y siento ser tan pesimista.

En cualquier caso, el tema de la desaparición del "Cash" se puede coger por los "dos lados" y te dejo esto de Eurípides de Salamina: "Lo esperado no sucede, es lo inesperado lo que acontece."

Y dejo un artículo bastante interesante, aunque discrepo en que el alza del USD haya finalizado. Pienso que queda bastante margen hasta las cercanías de los 120 del Índice del Dólar... Sí que estoy de acuerdo con lo que comenta sobre los mercados emergentes y que refuerza lo que he comentado muchas veces en el mismo sentido, pero ahora NO es el momento... Antes, hay que esperar una fuerte corrección de las Bolsas principales.

- https://igdigital.com/2015/04/la-suba-del-dolar-tiene-los-dias-contados/

Un abrazo, frisch.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 00:08 ----------

Y, "extrañamente", los MPs (todos) han abierto con un importante alza... El Oro ha llegado a estar en los $1216,60 y la Plata en los $17,033. Veremos cómo prosigue la sesión...


----------



## frisch (6 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No te confundas tampoco, amigo frisch, entre los "metaleros" hay también diferentes puntos de vista, es decir somos muchos los que tenemos MPs no porque vayan a "relucir" y hacernos más "ricos" y/o "poderosos"... Volviendo al mundo "prepper", allí se tienen los MPs con otra finalidad, pero sin hacer "ascos" a una "normalidad" que hiciera "resplandecer" a los MPs, aunque ésa posibilidad es cada vez más improbable y siento ser tan pesimista.



En primer lugar, darte las gracias Fernando porque leerte y leer a los conterutulios de este foro me aporta siempre datos para la reflexión.

No es poco.

Insisto en que la desaparición del cash puede cambiar las tornas radicalmente.

La desaparación del cash, además de la desaparación de una economía B (por cierto, necesaria para el sustento de la economía A porque si no hubiera B, el costo en Ayudas Sociales, Pensiones no contributivas y demás, sería inasumible en no 24h sino en 12h), significa la pérdida total de control de su dinero por parte del ciudadano.

Sabes que ya estamos asistiendo a escenas del tipo: ciudadano francés (sé de lo que hablo) que va a su banco a sacar 3 mil eurillos (los suyos) y le ponen todas las trabas del mundo. ¿Sabes que en Las Galias, a fecha de hoy, para hacer una transferencia de tu cuenta a otra se toman tres días para comprobar (según sus explicaciones) que el destinatario existe como tal? ¡Surrealista! Pues sí, es así. Dan largas y largas y más largas.

Inquietante.

El argumento: ¡oiga es mi dinero! ni les inmuta.

Deduzco que no sólo el cash desaparece sino que terminarán por preguntarte para qué quieres hacer hacer una transferencia si puedes pagar por PayPal o con la tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, frisch: Gracias por los elogios, pero la verdad es que todos los que solemos escribir por aquí estamos por la labor de sumar, por tanto de "reflexionar". Y no sabes cómo valoro este "espacio" que hemos creado en este hilo y lo digo porque hoy, en el mundo "real", me ha tocado estar en medio de un rebaño de "ovejas" que no saben ni quieren saber nada más que aquello que pueden "envidiar", ya no hablo de poseer... Por consiguiente, hablar de la desaparición del "Cash" para esa gente, y que es mayoría, es perder el tiempo. Su comportamiento es gregario, así que si viene el "lobo" no les va a importar hasta que tengan los colmillos de éste en SU cuello...

Pasando ya a la "ortodoxia" económica, te diré que existen diversos efectos potencialmente negativos en el funcionamiento de la Economía, como por ejemplo los que refieres, que hacen que su desarrollo tendrá que ser gradual. Tampoco tienen otra opción si quieren seguir por ese camino.

Sin embargo, hay otros factores que debes considerar en su justa medida y es la desaparición de los ingresos que un Banco Central percibe al emitir moneda (derechos de señoreaje) que en parte proceden del exterior del propio área económica, al derivarse del movimiento de efectivo de la actividad internacional ligada al dinero negro, siempre refugiado en billetes de emisores muy solventes. ¿A qué se debe sino el éxito del CHF, por citar un ejemplo?

Y también sería muy dudoso que si algún espacio monetario nacional o plurinacional deja de emitir billetes, SIEMPRE habrá "otros" que con toda PROBABILIDAD no lo hagan... Eso, para ser efectivo, tendría que ser emanado desde un único centro de poder, es decir el equivalente a un Gobierno Mundial y ahora mismo, amigo frisch, estamos muy lejos ellos, más viendo el Bipolarismo en el que nos estamos adentrando.

Por ese motivo que explico, y en la línea apuntada por sukumvir, SIEMPRE habrán alternativas para "materializar" los MPs...

Y como apunte "informativo", frisch, en Estados Unidos ya existen diferentes tipos de tarjetas prepagadas para personas sin cuentas bancarias y que, curiosamente, en ese país representan una parte significativa de la población. Y esa opción SÍ que la veo más factible de implementar en Occidente...

Un abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2015)

Pobres los seguidores/escritores del Talmud si no fueran capaces de aceptar el fallo error sin tomar una posición radical como veo presumen algunos supuestos "judíos" por estos lares.

Si hubiera una crisis monetaria dónde se cuestionase el valor del papel moneda (pasa a diario en algún país del mundo con hiperinflación), el valor del oro seguiría siendo eso...VALOR...y el Estado, no podría hacer nada al respecto para anular su valor.

Recomiendo ver cuando dispongáis de 45 minutos, el video de Amazonas Clandestino (La mafia del oro), no me deja adjuntar el link.


Ahí se demuestra lo que sucede cuando un gobierno colapsa y su moneda apenas vale nada. El oro el es gobierno/estado, y por desgracia el plomo rige la ley.

Evidentemente podría pasar que todo lo susceptible de ser embargado lo sea, incluidos los coches, las fincas, y las onzas de oro...con la diferencia que esto último es más sencillo de hacer desaparecer en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Ojalá viniera a este foro una persona que lograse convencerme de que el metal no es un refugio de valor atemporal, estaría muy interesado en ver sus análisis y su lógica, me vale que sea musulmán, judío, cristiano, protestante, luterano, agnóstico, nihilista...y ese largo etcétera de calificativos que no convierten a un ser humano ni en mejor ni en peor a mi modo de ver las cosas.


En cuanto a las jubilaciones futuras, mantengo lo comentado, iremos tendiendo a alargar la edad de la misma, cobraremos menos cash, cotizaremos más y más tiempo con más exigencias, y probablemente el estado termine subyugando las pensiones a aseguradoras privadas al menos en un buen %. 

(privatizar las pensiones vamos...que es de lo poco que queda por privatizar, así si quiebra el sistema será culpa de unas empresas, no del estado...más o menos como el sistema bancario)


Lo otro que comentáis, lo de la desaparición y control masivo del dinero y las transacciones, es ya una realidad. No veo ningún motivo para no seguir en la línea, más dinero de plástico, más control de los ingresos/retiradas, hacer los movimientos nominativos en la medida de lo posible para su trazabilidad...vamos una contabilidad global llevada al extremo para que el sistema pueda justificar de algún modo la fuga/entrada de capitales en el sistema, al tiempo que recauda masivamente al evitar mayoritariamente el fraude fiscal.

¿será algo malo?...si no hubiera mala fe por parte de nadie, sería una bendición, pero entendamos que se le otorga control absoluto a la banca y al estado, y eso siempre da un poco de miedo (MUCHO).

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.

P.D. El oro empieza dando guerra...y la plata


----------



## clapham (6 Abr 2015)

Ay como pica ...Ya no saben como hacer callar al clapham , reportes sumarisimos al fuhrer , comentarios burlones y facilones sobre la profesion del clapham ( seran masajes eroticos ? ) Ojala pero la edad es la edad y los que pagan por servicios eroticos los buscan 10 anos menores 
En cuanto al oro el clapham lo tiene claro . Todas las facilidades que estan dando a los acumuladores dde metal tiene un proposito y es ...
quedarse con tu dinero y con tu oro . El dinero ( ahora ) tiene valor porque puedes cambiarlo por oro o cosas tangibles . 
Pero cuando el dinero ya no valga no querran tu dinero sino tu oro 
Y te lo confiscaran . La unica manera que tiene el sistema financiero de salvarse es un reset y una devaluacion de las deudas via reevaluacion del oro 
y cuando eso ocurra el gobierno echara mano a los metales que seran demasiado valiosos para que esten en poder de la gente .
El Estado tiene mecanismos de control y confiscacion de los metales 
No solo eliminando el cash sino via decreto de confiscacion . O mejor aun cerrando las cuentas bancarias de los metal dealers .
Si eliminan el cash , prohiben la tenencia de metales y cierran los negocios de compra-venta de metales el oro no tendra valor . 
Porque no vale lo que no puedes usar . Sera como tener un Picasso robado en la alcoba , muy bonito pero inutil . 
En Cuba hay un ambicioso plan para instalar terminales de venta en todas las tiendas del gobierno y estan fomentando el uso de la tarjeta electronica para que la gente no use cash . Si esto pasa en Cuba , pais miserable y tercermundista que no pertenece al NWO apaga la vela y corre .
La masa monetaria ( dinero creado por los bancos centrales + dinero creado por los bancos al conceder un credito ) es de 50 veces la cantidade de cash en circulacion . Por regla general solo el 2 % del dinero es efectivo , el resto con apuntes en cuenta . 
Ese 2 % lo pueden eliminar cuando quieran . 
La tenencia de oro ( en Europa ) no es anonima . Todo esta registrado 
Cada goldbug esta fichado y no es dificil hacerlo , son pocos miles facilmente controlables . Asi que si creeis que vivireis de la renta olvidaos .
La tenencia de oro sera penalizado como la tenencia de droga . Ellos pueden hacerlo y el 99 % de la gente que no tiene oro no dira que MU 
Cuando el cash sea ilegal ( para que los " terroristas " no puedan financiarse ) ilegalizaran el oro por la misma razon . Si el oro es cash no tiene sentido que ilegalicen el cash y no el oro si ambos son lo mismo .
Entonces a mas de uno le dara un ictus . 
Adevertidos estais . Podreis seguir acumulando oro pero no sacareis provecho de ello .


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Primeramente le echo una mano a Paketazo a adjuntar el vídeo que comenta, aún no lo he visto, pero lo haré en cuanto pueda:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/j0kQJ4eaGaw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(en YouTube clickeas la pestaña de "compartir" y luego en "insertar", copias el enlace tal cual y luego lo pegas en el post sin más)

Volviendo al tema de la desaparición del cash, yo no lo veo y os diré mis razones:

- Los pocos (o muchos, según se mire) ricos que sé o conozco tienen MUCHO cash, lo utilizan mucho más de lo que creéis, las cuentas bancarias que manejan son básicamente de sus negocios, es decir, no tienen nada a su nombre, salvo alguna cuenta con poco dinero e ingresos (justificados con algún sueldo bajo de alguno de sus negocios, lo justo para conseguir pensión máxima o alguna prestación) todo lo demás es a través de empresas (y algunas de ellas domiciliadas en el extranjero). 

Ni que decir del laberinto que tendrán los que se atrevan a investigarlo para llegar a su nombre (por eso creo que lo delos Pujol es más o menos "consentido", imaginaros lo que habrá detrás de todo esto, lo que querrán "tapar"). Prácticamente ellos como personas físicas no existen, saben perfectamente que las leyes son contra el individuo y si la cosa se pone chunga para ellos, solamente dejan caer una parte pequeña de lo que tienen.

- Los colaboradores más estrechos de "los que mandan" no lo hacen gratis y cobran en metálico, ¿qué otra manera hay para poder esconder sus trapicheos?, es beneficioso para ambas partes, una solamente imprime unos papelitos sin necesidad de ninguna molestia más y la otra es libre de llevarse un maletín lleno de papeles a donde le salga en gana.

Porque -tal y como ellos lo saben (porque lo han creado así)-, todo lo electrónico es rastreable y fácilmente se puede volver en su contra, creo que intentaron implantar algo con lo de las "Tarjetas Black", pero como podéis ver, muchos han salido "escaldados" y ya no se van a fiar de prestarse a trapicheos recibiendo su paga por medios electrónicos.

- El negocio de cambio de divisas en cash es muy lucrativo, en el cual se beneficia mucha gente (entre ellos castuzos, que siempre piden su tajada), no se quitarían así como así una buena fuente de ingresos.

- Hay negocios que sólo piden cash según que cosas, ahora me vienen a la mente los sorteos de la ONCE y Sociedad Estatal Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (SELAE), (antes llamado: Organismo Nacional de Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (ONLAE, por cierto, ¿por qué le han cambiado el nombre y han incluido un impuesto del 20%?), si quieres "jugar" lo puedes hacer vía electrónica con ciertos juegos, pero los billetes los pagas en cash sí o sí.

- Los negocios "más oscuros" (armas, "guerritas", drogas, tráfico de personas, prostitución, explotación laboral, explotación infantil, expoliación ilegal de recursos, etc.) requieren una cantidad ingente de cash, y no me digáis que se combate contra esas cosas porque hay indicios de que los que están arriba las crean, disfrutan de sus beneficios (en cash) y las combaten a la vez.

- No sólo hay un cortijo que vive de puta madre imprimiendo papeles, hay varios y cada uno con sus reglas y maneras de controlar a su ganado (aunque en el fondo sean lo mismo); un cortijo que quiera hacer negocios con otro, aceptará relativamente cierta cantidad de anotaciones electrónicas, pero también querrá algo un poco más real, que no le comprometa pero que represente la misma obligación hacia el emisor (papelitos pintados).

Eso nos abre la siguiente cuestión ¿cómo negociarán dos cortijos que no se fíen uno del otro pero se necesiten para una transacción importante?, supongo que uno dará lo negociado (recursos naturales, tecnología, etc.) pero la otra parte tendrá que dar como contraparte algo real y tangible; no querrá los papeles del que no se fía ¿no les parece que tiene que ver el TIER 1? y, ¿quién ha estado siempre como activo de máxima calidad sólo por lo que es y no por lo que promete?

Y bueno, por ahora esos se me ocurren, pero básicamente os quiero decir que los mismos que imponen el dinero electrónico y que intentan eliminar el cash, son los que más se benefician con su utilización, por lo tanto, no veo que lo retiren así como así.

Está claro que puede llegar ese día, pero por ahora no veo que haya nada que lo sustituya (a decir verdad sí, pero pasa por algo dorado y/o plateado).

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2015)

*clapham* este último comentario tuyo, me ha agradado más que el anterior, pues todos poseemos la capacidad de predecir, pero muy pocos la de acertar.

Todo lo que comentas podría pasar, no puedo refutarlo al 100%, y por lo tanto, es aceptable.

Pero como persona capaz de analizar una situación como veo que eres, solo usa una línea temporal histórica, y analiza lo que ha sucedido con el oro en los últimos 1000 años...o 2000 si quieres...o simplemente en los últimos 100.

¿el poseer oro ha sido más un problema o un alivio?

Yo no puedo recomendarle a nadie que cambie su viaje de vacaciones por una onza de oro, ni la compra de una vivienda por acumular oro, ni sacrificar todos sus ahorros inversiones en guardar oro en el colchón...solo digo que diversificar un % de lo que no se necesita ahora en algo de oro, puede ser una ayuda cara el futuro, no una manera de hacerse rico...quién piense eso, va muy desencaminado.

¿se lo puede llevar todo un futuro gobierno?...¿lo puede prohibir (su tenencia o transacción)?...claro que sí. pero también pueden sacarme de mi casa y fusilarme en un paredón por ser judío ¿no?...todo puede suceder si la mentalidad de los seres humanos es obtusa, sin embargo pienso que cada vez quedan menos obtusos en el mundo (por suerte)...o quizá me equivoque y termine fusilado delante de mi casa.

Con lo que sea clapman, pienso que aquí ni gana ni pierde nadie, simplemente aprendemos o tratamos de hacerlo, con nuestros errores/aciertos o con los de otros.


*refinanciado* como bien explicas, si no existiera el dinero en B, habría que inventarlo para que el mundo siguiera girando a día de hoy...y si lo pretenden hacer desaparecer, será un plazo tan largo que ninguno de nosotros verá el desenlace de tal singladura.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sobre el debate que tenéis, pues el tiempo nos irá despejando dudas, pero no es descartable que se vaya avanzando en la represión financiera y que cada vez constatamos más. Tiene su "lógica": es la forma más SEGURA que tiene el Sistema para tenernos sujetados y "chuparnos" la sangre, pero eso no va a valer para los "grandes", sino para mí y para el fulanito que tiene su "vinculación" al Sistema.

Refinanciado, "plastificar" el dinero tampoco es tan complicado. De hecho, tienes el ejemplo de Suecia y donde lo "normal" es pagar la barra del pan con la tarjeta de crédito... Es por el Norte de Europa donde parece que hay más interés en la implantación de la "plastificación" y ya que he comentado que es usual en Suecia, pero tanto Noruega como Dinamarca ya han manifestado su interés en llevarlo a cabo... Luego, también expliqué que suele ser bastante habitual en la sociedad estadounidense.

Respecto a la Confiscación del Oro, ahora mismo no lo veo, fuera de casos esporádicos que se pudieran dar. Y el Bipolarismo actual en el mundo no favorece para nada que se pudieran llevar a cabo medidas de ese tipo. Tendríamos que estar muy adentrados en una sociedad orweliana, que de momento no deja de estar en la fase "inicial" y sólo podremos considerarlo cuando se percibiera un "extremismo" exagerado. Todo lo que acaba produciéndose siempre previamente va dejando un rastro de "señales"...

He leído un comentario, bastante más "relajado", y nada que decir... Por aquí se puede pensar como cada cual estime más oportuno y lo único que añadiré es que se puede tener una obra de Picasso en el comedor y no pasa nada, fuera del deleite personal, o dónde pensáis que se encuentran muchas importantes obras de arte y que se compran ya sea en subastas, robadas, etc. Anda que no se sabe en medios policiales que hay un mercado para el arte robado.

SÍ, paketazo, los MPs prosiguen con el alza con que empezaron la sesión... Desconozco qué motivos pueda haber detrás, fuera de la sobreventa o bien sea el clásico "bandazo" especulativo de otras ocasiones. En cualquier caso, seguimos dentro del mismo rango lateral y que está bien definido por arriba y por abajo. Y la duda está en por dónde romperá...

Y dejo un buen artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- El acuerdo con Irán hará caer aún más el petróleo. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (6 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Ay como pica ...Ya no saben como hacer callar al clapham , reportes sumarisimos al fuhrer , comentarios burlones y facilones sobre la profesion del clapham ( seran masajes eroticos ? ) Ojala pero la edad es la edad y los que pagan por servicios eroticos los buscan 10 anos menores
> En cuanto al oro el clapham lo tiene claro . Todas las facilidades que estan dando a los acumuladores dde metal tiene un proposito y es ...
> quedarse con tu dinero y con tu oro . El dinero ( ahora ) tiene valor porque puedes cambiarlo por oro o cosas tangibles .
> Pero cuando el dinero ya no valga no querran tu dinero sino tu oro
> ...



1. Tu mismo otorgas valor al Oro y su futura revaluacion.
2. No todos los gobiernos tienen poder confiscatorio ni todos los goldbugs estan fichados. Goldbugs como Faber y otros aconsejan tenerlo guardado en Singapur... yo ni siquiera ahi... pues el pais puede ser invadido en apenas tres cuartos de hora. Los indios han seguido importando oro y ya veremos que gobernante puede meter mano a tenedores de oro en India, Vietnam, China, Indonesia, Malaysia y Tailandia...donde de por si es dificil recoger impuestos y no te digo ya subirlos... Muchos goldbugs tienen oro guardado en esos paises.
3. Lo de Cuba tiene una explicacion mas sencilla... el NWO desde tiempos del colonialismo siempren ha inundado y falsificado monedas de paises que no se sometian a sus dictados... la peseta bajo Franco estaba constantemente sometida a falsificaciones de todo tipo... prescindir del cash es lo mas sensato para monedas fuera del NWO.
4. Estan intentado introducir mercados locales de Oro en paises que arriba menciono, a la SGE... no se han llegado a acuerdos con los principales dealers todavia... pero cuando los dealers obtengan lo que piden... sera muy dificil que cuatro generales les cierren las cuentas bancarias. Este tipo de acciones siempre acaban mal para todos los represores y sus familias... nadie se moja por alguien que tira la piedra y esconde la mano...

En Indonesia en los 80 bajo Suharto se monto un buen pollo cuando no se permitio el acceso a la bolsa de valores de pequenyos ahorradores.... manifestacion y problemas de todo tipo..por lo que se plegaron y permitieron el acceso.

El gobierno de Tailandia esta sin fondos y no puede introducir ni un IBI a viviendas ni un impuesto sobre terrenos porque todo el sector inmobiliario y especulativo es la gran lavanderia de los propios gobernantes... la propiedad en Tailandia esta libre de cargas.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Ay como pica ...Ya no saben como hacer callar al clapham , reportes sumarisimos al fuhrer , comentarios burlones y facilones sobre la profesion del clapham ( seran masajes eroticos ? ) Ojala pero la edad es la edad y los que pagan por servicios eroticos los buscan 10 anos menores
> En cuanto al oro el clapham lo tiene claro . Todas las facilidades que estan dando a los acumuladores dde metal tiene un proposito y es ...
> quedarse con tu dinero y con tu oro . El dinero ( ahora ) tiene valor porque puedes cambiarlo por oro o cosas tangibles .
> Pero cuando el dinero ya no valga no querran tu dinero sino tu oro
> ...



Jajaja, será de traca, imaginaros llevar un terminal TPV en una tartana que apenas camina y que unas personas que necesitan ese viaje para ir a por su bono de comida tengan que pagar con tarjeta. Para lo único que pararán al famoso chevy será para intentar robar el TPV que valdrá más que todo el negocio. 

Por otra parte me parece de puta madre, así el negocio del Clapham estará controlado y no podrá defraudar ni un mísero viaje, de esa manera pagará sus impuestos íntegros para fortalecer la economía de la Rebolusion... (¿era la Bolivariana?) y contribuir a que sus congéneres puedan llevarse algo a la boca en ese país emergente que pronto será la Suiza del Caribe.

Podrá pagar cualquier subida de impuestos hacia su finca y no podrá adulterar el combustible ni comprarlo en el mercado negro más barato, ya sabes, con eso de pagar con tarjeta todo estará controlado.

Por otra parte, lo de la "persecución" hacia los poseedores de MPs no toma a nadie de aquí por sorpresa, de hecho, a lo largo de la historia también ha sucedido no en poca ocasiones.

La del '33 en USA la considero "light", ya que con un poco de picardía podías salvar tu oro.

Te voy a decir una mucho más gorda para que puedas asustar viejas de manera más eficaz, que a fin y al cabo tú sólo eres un copipastero que coges ideas de otros para venderlas como tuyas, esta es en cuestión:

El trágico experimento de los Assignats, 1790 - 1797, si quieres saber más (y las atrocidades que se cometieron tanto a la población como a los poseedores de oro) puedes leer el libro que se titula:

LA INFLACIÓN DEL DINERO FIAT EN FRANCIA de Andrew Dickson White.

Pasando a otro punto, tienes razón en que todo lo electrónico está registrado y que los compradores de MPs estarán fichados, pero también lo están los "dueños" de fincas y "empresarios" en el negocio de las tartanas.

Pero, ¿quién se podrá salvar más fácilmente? por una parte tenemos a Refinanciado con sus MPs, va camino a casa y resulta que nuestro querido bobierno saca un decreto para quitar los MPs a la gente, ni tardo ni perezoso busca de que coño va esa ley.

Resulta que es light (como la de USA del '33), es decir, te pagan un precio fijado por onza (más bajo que el actual, pero mayor que el de compra, considerando que para llegar a esos extremos los MPs han de haber subido mucho) y sólo quitan monedas que no sean numismáticas, Refinanciado respira tranquilo ya que gran parte de sus MPs se le pueden considerar numismáticas, la otra parte tiene una fecha de compra anterior a las fechas indicadas en su decreto quedando muy pocas para confiscar.

Refinanciado como buen ciudadano, selecciona las monedas que cantan más y las lleva a entregar por su correspondiente dinero fiat, como Clapham y muchos CMs como él hicieron bien su trabajo (ganando a pulso esos 20 cents, x post) mucha gente se cree sus cuentos y nadie quiere comprar MPs, provocando una bajada cojonuda en ellos.

Refinanciado entonces va al "mercado negro" de MPs y compra la misma cantidad de MPs entregados con menos fiat recibido (ten la seguridad de que lo habrá y será patrocinado por algún castuzo espabilado, por lo tanto, nadie te hará nada por enriquecer al castuzo de turno como sucedió con la ley seca).

Refinanciado ha salido beneficiado porque ahora muy pocas personas saben que tiene MPs y no hay registro electrónico de ello, pero también es precavido y guarda el dinero que le sobró de la "confiscación" para un posible viaje a Nowhere.

Pasa el tiempo y nuestro bobierno ve que con ese decreto no saca ni pa' pipas, entonces decide endurecerlo, lo extiende a todo el oro y plata que tenga la gente, incluyendo joyas de la abuela y abalorios de Pandora.

Con esa extensión, Refinanciado se queda en bragas, ya no puede esconder sus MPs aunque sean históricos (salvo los obtenidos en el mercado negro), encima los CMs son reconvertidos (por un cuenco de arroz + plus de trozo de pan si pillan a alguno con muchos MPs) a buscadores de gente con MPs. Clapham con su habilidad vendehúmos, recuerda aquel foro de burbuja y sabe que Refinanciado tiene MPs (quiere ganar ese plus de trozo de pan sea como sea), como buen chivato se pone a investigar a Refinanciado (con la ayuda de Hacienda, la S.S. y alguna secreta), descubren que tiene suficiente como para pagar la cena de navidad de algún organismo gubernamental y salen rápidamente a su domiciliopara proceder a la incautación de sus MPs "por el bien de la ciudadanía".

Refinanciado pone en marcha su proyecto "Viaje a Nowhere", mientras le investigan (más bien, al saber el endurecimiento del decreto) vende las pertenencias que puede y parte hacia Nowhere (llevando consigo sus MPs), una vez ahí crea una empresa de alquiler y compra-venta de inmuebles, pone a nombre de la empresa sus bienes inmuebles de España, aprovechando que en España hay pocas empresas que quieren invertir, hay excepciones fiscales a empresas extranjeras que quieran invertir.

Cuando Clapham y sus secuaces pueden acceder a la vivienda de Refinanciado (como no había nadie, han tenido que tramitar una orden judicial para poder abrirla), resulta que está vacía, no hay nada que llevarse, encima han destrozado parte de la vivienda buscando en el suelo y paredes MPs sin obtener resultados satisfactorios. Descubren que tiene más viviendas y hacen lo mismo obteniendo los mismos resultados.

Entonces deciden embargar sus viviendas para sacar algo, pero se dan cuenta de que las viviendas pertenecen a una empresa radicada en Nowhere que venía a "himbertir", la cual está muy cabreada porque debido a los destrozos no puede alquilar las viviendas, entonces ha puesto una demanda a través de la CEE, la cual le ha dado la razón y le obliga a España a pagar a la empresa daños y prejuicios más una jugosa indemnización (que gran parte de ella se la llevan el abogado y el castuzo de la CEE que aprobó el fallo).

Refinanciado entonces pone en alquiler sus viviendas en España aunque el alquiler es bajo, da para mantener las viviendas, además, el resto de la indenmización y las excepciones fiscales proporcionan algo de cash para ir tirando en Nowhere.

La historia de Clapham es mas corta, ya que solamente fue subir los impuestos a su finca y no pudo ir a ningún sitio, al no poder asumir los impuestos acabó perdiendo su finca, como electrónicamente estaba fichado (deudor de por vida) no podía ejercer su negocio de tartanas, así que acabó durmiendo en su chevy en algún lugar perdido de la Suiza del Caribe (Cuba).

Bueno si Clapham es capaz de fantasear, pues yo también, además no necesité ningún tipo de droga para ello, jeje.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2015)

Más de lo que solemos comentar por estos mares:

La próxima crisis crediticia será mucho peor que la de 2008

La magna ostia de los mercados (deuda, derivados, bolsa...) será eso "MAGNA", cuando y como comenzará, pocos lo saben...como pocos sabían lo de las subprime o lo del 11S, o lo de las ".com", o la crisis del petróleo, o ... lo de siempre repetido con matices diferentes.

No me cansaré de decirlo..."cash", llegará el momento.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Sobre el "chivateo", curioso este artículo...

- ¿Se puede vivir siendo un chivato en la bolsa? | Investing.com

Por cierto, fuerte volatilidad en los MPs y en el Petróleo desde la apertura del horario en los mercados europeos...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (6 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Más de lo que solemos comentar por estos mares:
> 
> La próxima crisis crediticia será mucho peor que la de 2008
> 
> La magna ostia de los mercados (deuda, derivados, bolsa...) será eso "MAGNA", cuando y como comenzará, pocos lo saben...como pocos sabían lo de las subprime o lo del 11S, o lo de las ".com", o la crisis del petróleo, o ... lo de siempre repetido con matices diferentes.



No sabia yo que los de Capital Bolsa se salían tanto del Main Stream, por un momento me ha parecido estar leyendo a Max Keiser.

Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (6 Abr 2015)

Jeje, gran post Refinanciado. Se os lee a todos con gusto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Efectivamente, no en pocas ocasiones hubiese querido no haber tomado la "píldora roja" y vivir a todo trapo. Lamentablemente la certeza de lo que va o no a suceder, nadie la tiene.
> 
> Tal y como dices, si yo tuviese la certeza de que una llamarada solar, una guerra nuclear, un maremoto, un terremoto de grandes proporciones, un madmax, un reset total, etc. en fin, un acontecimiento que nos dejaría en la edad de piedra o que garantizara nuestra muerte, pues lo que haría es vivir a todo trapo hasta el último momento.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo....pero lo triste es que la crisis esta cebándose con la clase media, la que a día de hoy aún puede ir tirando...tal vez lo que voy a decir no guste, pero la clase baja esta bien protegida con las minimas condiciones de supervivencia garantizada (eso creo) gracias al Populismo...la clase alta esta ganando más dinero que nunca con la crisis y no necesitan a nadie para vivir en Bahamas....pero y la media ?...metas donde metas tu esfuerzo de decenas de años, estas solo ante el peligro y hay muchas tentaciones (MP's, Bolsa, Tierras, Inmuebles, Petroleo, Divisas, un casino a veces )...nadie ni nada te ayudara a salir del pozo...es más creo que es el estamento más esquilmado de hoy en dia...eres lo bastante pudiente para no caer en el abismo, pero necesitarías muchos miles de € para estar arriba jugando en la Champions....tienes que vigilar por ti....nadie te ayudara si te va mal...:


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo....pero lo triste es que la crisis esta cebándose con la clase media, la que a día de hoy aún puede ir tirando...tal vez lo que voy a decir no guste, pero la clase baja esta bien protegida con las minimas condiciones de supervivencia garantizada (eso creo) gracias al Populismo...la clase alta esta ganando más dinero que nunca con la crisis y no necesitan a nadie para vivir en Bahamas....pero y la media ?...metas donde metas tu esfuerzo de decenas de años, estas solo ante el peligro y hay muchas tentaciones (MP's, Bolsa, Tierras, Inmuebles, Petroleo, Divisas, un casino a veces )...nadie ni nada te ayudara a salir del pozo...es más creo que es el estamento más esquilmado de hoy en dia...eres lo bastante pudiente para no caer en el abismo, pero necesitarías muchos miles de € para estar arriba jugando en la Champions....tienes que vigilar por ti....nadie te ayudara si te va mal...:




Totalmente de acuerdo, pero corres el riesgo de que la progresia que domina el pais te tilde de facha, o algo asi

Yo extrapolo tu razonamiento a un % concreto de la sociedad... Si eres hombre blanco heterosexual español entre 22-55 años eres el marginado de la sociedad, el pringado que no tiene ningun tipo de ayuda diseñada por el Estado para su sexo concreto, su estado civil, su nacionalidad, preferencia sexual o color de piel.

A ti te tocara o bien pagar unos impuestos salvajes para dar ayuditas a todos los demas sectores de la sociedad (que te odian y te culpan de todos sus males) o morirte debajo de un puente si no tienes trabajo o dinero del que el Estado pueda sacarte la vida.

Es lo que hay... Malos tiempos para nosotros. Curioso que coincida con la peor epoca de la Historia de Occidente.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

NO, El hombre dubitativo, te entiendo perfectamente en lo que quieres transmitir, pero no estoy muy de acuerdo. Quizás, porque tengo a mi favor que he visto bastante mundo y, por tanto, he vivido muchas experiencias y de todo tipo...

¿Qué entiendes tú porque las clases bajas estén "protegidas"? A mí el hecho de que tengan unas ayudas de "supervivencia" NO me sirve. Primero: porque creo en la igualdad, pero también en la de "oportunidades"... ¿Cuánto gilipollas no vive de puta madre siendo un tipo mediocre y sin talento alguno? Segundo: porque para que un país tire para "adelante" es necesario que su población contribuya al bien común y eso se obtiene a través del trabajo y no a través de subvenciones. A fin de cuentas, estamos viviendo lo mismo que hicieron los romanos en su tiempo: Pan y Circo... con tal de que no hubieran revueltas.

Que la Crisis se está cebando en la Clase Media es evidente, pero te has preguntado cuánta de ésta ya pertenece a la "Clase Baja". Te aseguro que mucha más de la que dejas entrever en tu comentario. Y es más, estos días estoy comprobando que la gente no ha "aprendido" NADA y sigues gastando en tonterías, aparte de aparentar un quiero y no puedo. Se van de "vacaciones" de Semana Santa, pero el resto del mes lo pasarán a través de la tarjeta de crédito... Como hay tantos "vendedores de humo", como el indigente mental de Rajoy, se piensa que lo peor ya se está dejando atrás, cuando los que tenemos "dos dedos de frente" estamos viendo la gigantesca ola que se nos viene encima... En realidad, hoy si comparamos los datos del paro de cuando se marchó ZP a los actuales, estamos prácticamente en los MISMOS niveles y con la notable diferencia de que el empleo es más precario y de peor calidad. ¿De qué MIERDA de "mejoría" estamos hablando?

Mira, El hombre dubitativo, todos aquellos que tenemos una "Nómina" vamos a seguir siendo exprimidos y, aunque no soy muy "creyente", ahora vendrán elecciones municipales, autonómicas y legislativas, de manera que debemos defender nuestros intereses a través de las urnas. Los que sean de derechas a través de la nueva opción que se les presenta y los de izquierdas también tienen las suyas. Y los que no tengan "colores", pues que pierdan un poco de tiempo viendo los distintos programas y que voten aquello que pueda "defender" sus intereses y no la "ideología"...

El hombre dubitativo, este hilo os ofrece a todos la oportunidad de "explorar" diferentes opciones para preservar en lo máximo posible vuestro Patrimonio, sabiendo que acabaremos "pringando", pero cuanto menos sea, pues mucho mejor... ¿No? Aquí, somos bastantes los que reunimos para compartir nuestros conocimientos y experiencias, de manera que se aportan muchas "ideas" y un buen ejemplo lo tienes en el comentario de hoy de Refinanciado. Luego, en mí caso, ya sabes que soy un "metalero" convencido, pero no le hago ascos a nada que me pueda interesar para "diversificar", ya sean Divisas, Fondos de Inversión e incluso Planes de Pensiones para quienes ya los tengan... para los más "nuevos", mejor que se los hagan ellos mismos a través de otros vehículos de "ahorro/inversión".

Y, El hombre dubitativo, recuerda una cosa: los "paganini" de la Clase Media tenemos más número para pasar a la "Clase Baja" que a la "Clase Alta"... Por tanto, no demonicemos a la primera y eso de los "Populismos" me parece que es una "etiqueta" que se está fomentando en demasía en los tiempos actuales. Supongo que será por "algo"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (6 Abr 2015)

es un lujo pasarse por aquí , gracias a todos.
dejo esto,,,

Â¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE UN RESET FINANCIERO GLOBAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

refinanciado , gran post,,,,
nadie sabe el futuro , pero seguro que nos sorprenden , es por eso de la diversificación.

si Fernando , la gente no aprende, gastan lo que no tienen y al intentarse justificar , te miran diciendo que ya estamos saliendo , que no es que lo diga la tele , es que esta en el ambiente ,,, esto me paso estos días,,,, me quede a cuadros , ni conteste , para que , para pelearte,,, ya estoy en la fase de que cada uno haga lo que quiera , el tiempo nos pondrá a todos en su lugar.

solo un detalle , no he comentado el hecho de que haya liquidado la hipoteca a mi entorno, se que me miraran mal y paso....:cook:


saludos , seguiré por aquí.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: Las deudas siempre son una rémora y más en los tiempos actuales... Hay momentos en la vida en que son inevitables, pero en cuanto es posible una de las mejores inversiones es ir amortizando las mismas. Y no es incompatible con ir "ahorrando" por otro lado, pero claro a lo mejor no podemos irnos unos días a la "nieve" y es que todo no puede ser...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 20:09 ----------

Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: DE FRAUDES PIRAMIDALES Y ESQUEMAS “PONZI”

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Abr 2015)

el problema es que la mayoría no tiene claro que es lo primero , y claro , luego pasa lo que pasa.
ligando el tema de la hipoteca con lo que comentaba el hombre dubitativo , te diré que no es cierto que la clase media este fuera de los estamentos mas esquilmados, de hecho , aprovecho para darte las gracias por pagarme parte de los intereses de mi hipoteca , ya que amortizando de forma ordenada este mierda país me ha regalado la totalidad de los intereses de los últimos 3-4 años , y me ha dejado a un interés ridículo los otros 7 años , y eso que estos 2 últimos años he amortizado como un loco y sin mirar el tope , vamos , que podía haber estrujado "la mamella" un par de años mas,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: Por si te sirve de algo, yo hice lo mismo en su momento y pasé de la "teta"... A fin de cuentas, obtienes una liquidez a la que le puedes dar otra "salida" y de paso te quitas de "incertidumbres" que no puedas controlar. En pocos años, me parece que todos vamos "aprendiendo" a marchas forzadas, bueno "todos" aquellos que están por la labor...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (6 Abr 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> 1. Tu mismo otorgas valor al Oro y su futura revaluacion.
> 2. No todos los gobiernos tienen poder confiscatorio ni todos los goldbugs estan fichados. Goldbugs como Faber y otros aconsejan tenerlo guardado en Singapur... yo ni siquiera ahi... pues el pais puede ser invadido en apenas tres cuartos de hora. Los indios han seguido importando oro y ya veremos que gobernante puede meter mano a tenedores de oro en India, Vietnam, China, Indonesia, Malaysia y Tailandia...donde de por si es dificil recoger impuestos y no te digo ya subirlos... Muchos goldbugs tienen oro guardado en esos paises.
> 3. Lo de Cuba tiene una explicacion mas sencilla... el NWO desde tiempos del colonialismo siempren ha inundado y falsificado monedas de paises que no se sometian a sus dictados... la peseta bajo Franco estaba constantemente sometida a falsificaciones de todo tipo... prescindir del cash es lo mas sensato para monedas fuera del NWO.
> 4. Estan intentado introducir mercados locales de Oro en paises que arriba menciono, a la SGE... no se han llegado a acuerdos con los principales dealers todavia... pero cuando los dealers obtengan lo que piden... sera muy dificil que cuatro generales les cierren las cuentas bancarias. Este tipo de acciones siempre acaban mal para todos los represores y sus familias... nadie se moja por alguien que tira la piedra y esconde la mano...
> ...



# 1 : Yo no he dicho que el oro NO se revaluara . Pues claro que se revaluara , pero de esa revaluacion solo saldran beneficiados los Bancos Centrales unicos autorizados a poseer oro . 
Si el oro se revaloriza un 2000 % y llega a los 24 mil dolares . De que te sirve si esos 24 mil dolares jamas podran ser ingresados en tu cuenta? . En Cuba hay mucha gente con oro que no puede venderlo porque no hay compradores . Tienen el oro pero no pueden hacer nada con ellos pues ningun turista se arriesga a comprar oro cuya exportacion esta prohibida y penada con 20 anos de carcel . 

# 2 Tienes razon pero ...donde vives ? En Tailandia o en Espana ?
Yo hablo de Europa Occidental , territorio orweliano donde hasta las moscas estan fichadas . En Tailandia tal vez los golbugs se salven pero en Europa estan jodidos y bien jodidos . Se trata de provarlos del poder economico para que no constituyan una amenaza contra el omnipresente Estado 
Por eso el clapham esta repatriando porco a poco su joro a Cuba . Cuando cierren la frontera y pongan controles de capital mi " joro " estara del lado de alla junto a mi stock de superviviencia ( baterias , ropa , zapatos , desodorante , pasta dental ...etc ) 

# 3 Puede ser , en cualquier caso lo que importa son las consecuencias . En Cuba nadie paga impuestos . Con el dinero electronico evitan que haya un mercado negro ajeno al control del gobierno . 

#4 Cuando llegue el colapso el 50 % del dinero de la bolsa se esfumara . No habra cash ni para las siguientes 24 horas . Como no habra cash ni para el 2 % de la gente que quiera retirar su dinero se decidira su abolicion 
Un decreto y punto . Tendras tus bits , pero cash no . Y podras tranferir bits solo en cantidades que ellos consideren oportuno .
En otras palabras , te confiscaran tu dinero por la jeta . 

Ademas de todo esto , debo recordar que los Bancos Centrales pueden decretar la invalidez del cash en circulacion simplemente cambiando el diseno de los billetes . Solo tienen que imprimir nuevos billetes y dejar sin valor los antiguos . Quien tenga " cash " tendra que justificar su procedencia lo cual significa que se tendra que comer sus papeles . 


Lo mires como lo mires estais jodidos .


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión, el conforero Tons indicaba que le agradaría leer aportaciones sobre Supervivencia/Preppers... Bien, estaba leyendo un artículo sobre las conservas -otra forma de "inversión"- y os dejo el enlace, ya que hay mucha desinformación al respecto. Además, como por aquí andamos para aportar "ideas"...

- Inicio. Supervivencia

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2015)

Alcohol, tabaco, profilácticos, medicinas...también puede valer....que asco de Mundo....de todas maneras no servirá de nada acaparar "tesoritos", si no tienes nada ni a nadie para unirte y defenderte.....encima el tema armas, en España es muy complicado y con trabas...


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2015)

*clapham* ¿para que querrán los bancos centrales el oro?, ¿para volver al patrón oro?

Por cierto tus previsiones están muy bien: baterías , ropa , zapatos , desodorante , pasta dental ...etc , pero no te olvides que si por casualidad precisas eso como el comer, y el resto de la gente no ha sido tan previsora como tu, más te vale que tengas a mano metralletas, y varios mercenarios para que protejan tu guarida, pues quizá te quedes en calzoncillos en el mejor de los casos...y para eso tendrás que pagarles de algún modo ¿oro?, ¿dentífrico?...

Predecir lo impredecible es morir en el intento...¿Cuántos crees que se han muerto ya esperando usar sus baterías, ropa, latas de atún y oro, mientras el resto de la humanidad gira en esa absurda rueda que no se sabe cuando parará sin preocuparse más que de la cotidianeidad?

¿que el FIAT dejará de tener valor?...bueno, siempre sucede a largo plazo, la moneda local puede perecer por circunstancias coyunturales, o simplemente hiperinflacionarse y valer 0...eso es ley de vida. 

Para eso los bancos centrales sacarán nuevas monedas referenciadas en el oro que hay en marte o tonterías similares, y todos tan felices, perderemos lo que teníamos y seguiremos adelante, como ha pasado a lo largo de la historia, emitiremos deuda de nuevo hasta el infinito, construiremos rascacielos de 200 plantas, e iremos de vacaciones a los anillos de Saturno y a la fosa de las Marianas...y como dice *timi* la gente no aprende, y volveremos a endeudarnos y tus hijos y los míos, o quizá nuestros nietos, encontrarán en un cajón unas onzas de oro que convertirán en finas virutas, y se las fumarán, o beberán en una copa de vino espumoso, ya que con su dinero/deuda plastificado estarán más que servidos aun que esclavizados de por vida, sin precisar cuestionarse las tonterías que tu y yo valoramos hoy como decisivas para nuestro mañana. 

Si al final todo se trata de vivir estos dos días que tenemos de la mejor manera.

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Tú, tus dudas e "incertidumbres"... No te comas el "tarro", ves preparándote en función de tus "percepciones" y recalco que las TUYAS. Si vienen mal dadas tendrás mejores elementos de defensa y el Madmaxismo extremo no creo que se diera y menos en áreas urbanas. Así que para qué vas a preocuparte por algo bastante improbable que suceda: hay algo que se llama agua, alimentos, enfermedades, etc. No tienes ni idea de lo virulenta que puede ser su escasez... y en pocos días. En esa situación, lo mejor es la "pastilla azul"...

¿Armas? Sin formación militar, policial, cazadora, etc. son bastante inútiles... si te enfrentas a quienes saben utilizarlas. Y hay algo que se llama "ingenio" y obtener un "arma" o "hacérsela" es relativamente sencillo. Fijate que como "hobby" en EE.UU. muchos preppers se "fabrican" sus propias armas de fuego... El otro día estuve viendo algo sobre eso y es flipante el nivel que han alcanzado. Desde luego, no me extraña que en aquel país las autoridades tengan bastante preocupación con estos "grupos" y, la verdad, tienen "motivos"...

En cualquier caso, de los HdP que "mandan" siempre podemos esperar lo peor. Os dejo una muestra...

- La India planea utilizar drones cargados de gas pimienta para dispersar multitudes - RT

# paketazo: ¿Recuerdas cuando recomendamos los Rublos? Pues, mira esto... Claro que nosotros no somos Bloomberg...

- Bloomberg: "El rublo es ahora la mejor moneda del mundo" - RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 22:49 ----------

Y vamos a dejar una noticia "metalera", que no se diga... Por cierto, aparte de curiosa, es bastante relevante y plantea varias interrogantes, pero os las dejo para vosotros...

- We

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo....pero lo triste es que la crisis esta cebándose con la clase media, la que a día de hoy aún puede ir tirando...tal vez lo que voy a decir no guste, pero la clase baja esta bien protegida con las minimas condiciones de supervivencia garantizada (eso creo) gracias al Populismo...la clase alta esta ganando más dinero que nunca con la crisis y no necesitan a nadie para vivir en Bahamas....pero y la media ?...metas donde metas tu esfuerzo de decenas de años, estas solo ante el peligro y hay muchas tentaciones (MP's, Bolsa, Tierras, Inmuebles, Petroleo, Divisas, un casino a veces )...nadie ni nada te ayudara a salir del pozo...es más creo que es el estamento más esquilmado de hoy en dia...eres lo bastante pudiente para no caer en el abismo, pero necesitarías muchos miles de € para estar arriba jugando en la Champions....tienes que vigilar por ti....nadie te ayudara si te va mal...:



Es "lógico" que se cebe con la clase media.

Ya lo he dicho en varias ocasiones en este hilo.

El objetivo es la clase media porque la clase media cuesta un congo. Mientras la clase media era generadora de riqueza, el sistema permitía que ésta exigiese lo que le era debido, buen sistema de educación (para sus hijos), buen sistema de sanidad, buenos servicios... pero ahora que esa clase media está deslocalizada (hablo desde el punto de vista del sistema) en India, China, Malasia, Tailandia ¿para qué gastar tanto dinero - que no genera nada- en los países occidentales?

¡Sacrifiquemos a la clase media (occidental)!

Eso está hecho.

Entre tanto, el sistema ha aborregado de tal forma a esa misma clase media que su capacidad de reacción es cercana al cero mondo lirondo.

Políticamente hablando pasarán del PP a Ciudadanos (en mi opinión una pandilla de nazis disfrazados) o, los más "izquierdosos", a Podemos. Pero, en cualquiera de los dos supuestos, la clase media está sacrificada porque ni Ciudadanos, ni Podemos pueden cambiar las tornas de lo que el Sistema hace tiempo ha decidido, a saber: la clase media europea para nosotros es un kleenex. Se acabó.

Los griegos, los portugueses, los irlandeses, los chipriotas, los españoles somos los conejillos de Indias (una especie de test para ver hasta dónde grita el conejo) pero los siguientes, no me cabe la menor duda, son los gabachos, los italianos y todo lo que sea clase media de los Pirineos hacia arriba. No hay duda.

Mercedes vende más en China que en Holanda, Alemania, Bélgica, Luxemburgo y Suiza unidas. ¿Para qué partirse las meninges con la paupérrima clase media occidental?

Dicho esto, tampoco es necesario rasgarse las vestiduras. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

A mí, lo que me preocupa no es la merma de mi poder adquisitivo, lo que me preocupa es que lo poco que tengo no lo voy a poder gastar como a mí me da la gana, sino que voy a tener que pedirles permiso, de cómo, cuándo y cuánto.


Malos tiempos para la lírica.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Bueno, bueno... frisch. El "partido" se está "jugando" aún y NUNCA he dado NADA por perdido antes de tiempo. Algunos todavía sabemos "pelear"... y, quizás, no pensamos tanto en la "lírica"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El "partido" se está "jugando" aún y NUNCA he dado NADA por perdido antes de tiempo.



¡Ojalá! Inch Allah! Ala bedi! (vasco). 

Pero me temo que ya no es tiempo de lucha y sí, quizás, de supervivencia (la cuestión es cómo).

Yo no creo que haya partido alguno que se juegue. Para eso, Fernando, es necesario tener jugadores y, sobre todo, espíritu de equipo. Lo que ahora tenemos es un patético (en todos los sentidos) personal que por no saber no sabe ni lo que quiere.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

frisch dijo:


> ¡Ojalá! Inch Allah! Ala bedi! (vasco).
> 
> Pero me temo que ya no es tiempo de lucha y sí, quizás, de supervivencia (la cuestión es cómo).
> 
> Yo no creo que haya partido alguno que se juegue. Para eso, Fernando, es necesario tener jugadores y, sobre todo, espíritu de equipo. Lo que ahora tenemos es un patético (en todos los sentidos) personal que por no saber no sabe ni lo que quiere.



:XX::XX::XX: frisch: No me río de ti, pero me has recordado al "kilo de garbanzos" de un artículo que he leído hoy y que os enlazo...

- Vozpópuli - La deuda pública o el garbanzo bajo el colchón

Y respecto al resto de tu comentario me quedo con el ¡Ojalá! Ya sabes que tengo un carácter bastante rebelde, aparte de una determinada "formación", así que para mí el partido todavía se está "jugando". Otra cosa es que tengamos el marcador en contra, pero queda partido aún...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## clapham (7 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *clapham* ¿para que querrán los bancos centrales el oro?, ¿para volver al patrón oro?
> 
> Por cierto tus previsiones están muy bien: (...) más te vale que tengas a mano metralletas, y varios mercenarios para que protejan tu guarida, pues quizá te quedes en calzoncillos en el mejor de los casos...y para eso tendrás que pagarles de algún modo ¿oro?, ¿dentífrico?...
> 
> ...



Somos afortunados . 
Nos ha tocado vivir en la mayor y mas gloriosa epoca de prosperidad del ser humano . Hago una pausa para un sorbito de Te . 
Vivimos mejor que cualquier noble, aristocrata , comerciante de la edad antigua y la edad media . Tenemos acceso al agua caliente , a la calefaccion en invierno , al aire acondicionado o ventilador en verano ...
acceso al transporte , a los medios de comunicacion como el telefono 
Vestimos mejor que reyes que si , vestian tunicas de seda ...que apestaban del sudor . A principios de de 1850 eramos 1 millones de almas .
Hoy somos 7 mil millones . Y el 90 % de ellos vive mejor que sus ancestros 
Y todo gracias al.....dinero fiat . 
Cuando la gente se come un plato de arroz no entiende que para que ese plato de arroz llegue a su mesa se necesitaron millones de horas de trabajo en forma de siembra , cosecha , abono , fertilizantes , transporte , empaquetado , etc . Lo mismo vale para un par de zapatos 
Todo lo que consumimos vale 10 veces menos de lo que costaria si estuvieramos aun bajo el patron oro . 
Que pasara cuando el sistema financiero colapse ? 
Pues que todas las empresas productoras de bienes y servicios " subvencionadas " con el dinero fiat quebraran. Si el dinero fiat pierde valor 
no habra comercio . No podras seguir comprando zapatillas made in Nike por 9,99 euros , ni 1 kilo de garbanzos por 1,49 ni jabon por 3 x euro 
Podras comprar zapatillas Pepe Sancho , made in Sevilla por el equivalente a 0,11 onzas de oro , como en los tiempos de tu abuela .
El patron oro es incompatible con la reserva fraccional . Por tanto ya no sera posible seguir creciendo via deuda . 
Un reset arruinara a la clase media que es la unica que tiene activos que perder . La gente pobre seguira siendo pobre . 
Tras el colapso habra una depresion . No habra actividad economica 
Entonces lo poco que se produzca valdra su peso en oro .
Los alimentos seran 7 veces mas caros que lo eran hace 100 anos porque somos 7 veces mas . cada cosa tendra su valor real . 
Volveremos al feudalismo . la elite y el resto . Quien tenga oro puede convertirse en elite y NIET ...la elite es un coto cerrado 
Por eso se construye freneticamente . Porque cuando llegue el reset se acabo , ya no habra mas construccion ni inversion . 
El problema no es el colapso , es lo que viene despues . Anos y anos de recesion. Un decrecimiento cuya meta es el siglo XIX .
No habra trabajo para nadie . Yo hice mis calculos . 
Incluso si el oro se revalorizace a 5000 $ por onza ( y lo pudiera vender ) en caso de colapso ( y perdida del negocio , of course ) necesitaria 7 onzas al ano para cubrir mis gastos . 
Eso , en caso de que la comida , el gas , la electricidad , el agua , el trasnporte ( nominado en pounds ) no subiera . 
El oro valdra 3 veces mas , pero el garbanzo 7 veces mas , el arroz 3 veces mas , la electricidad 2,5 veces mas y cuando se acabe el oro...
pa la calle . Yo no quiero el oro para venderlo tras el colapso . Lo quiero para venderlo justo antes de que todo estalle .


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- En la costa esperamos al 'Amigo Americano', dicen los medios | Investing.com

- Grecia exige reparaciones por los crÃ­menes nazis por 280.000 millones de euros - RT

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (7 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> # 1 : Yo no he dicho que el oro NO se revaluara . Pues claro que se revaluara , pero de esa revaluacion solo saldran beneficiados los Bancos Centrales unicos autorizados a poseer oro .
> Si el oro se revaloriza un 2000 % y llega a los 24 mil dolares . De que te sirve si esos 24 mil dolares jamas podran ser ingresados en tu cuenta? . En Cuba hay mucha gente con oro que no puede venderlo porque no hay compradores . Tienen el oro pero no pueden hacer nada con ellos pues ningun turista se arriesga a comprar oro cuya exportacion esta prohibida y penada con 20 anos de carcel .
> 
> # 2 Tienes razon pero ...donde vives ? En Tailandia o en Espana ?
> ...



Podrias estar en lo cierto si de hecho los Bancos Centrales y sus politicos en nomina sobreviven la debacle que supondria la revalorizacion del Oro... Los que escribimos por aqui pensamos que no pueden sobrevivir tal suceso... y en mi caso particular veo lo que suceda en Grecia como un modelo de transicion/reversion de vuelta a politicas monetarias soberanas... no necesariamente un test del Euro sino de fuerza de la capacidad de re composicion del propio sistema...

La aparicion de Syrinza, Podemos, Bepe Grillos etc... dentro del sistema implica que el sistema descuenta este escenario de reversion y se cura en salud creando las valvulas de escape que en un momento determinado pueda controlar... para reconducirse hacia su propio reset.

Mi opinion personal es que se dara la vuelta a la tortilla un par de veces. Tal vez tengas razon y se experimente esa falta de convertibilidad y que se posicione a Syriza y Podemos como los artifices de la misma... o eso pudiera estar en el guion...sin embargo! existen otras fuerzas mas poderosas desde el punto de vista tecnologico e incluso militar que podrian retomar control de la situacion, tomando el control de Syriza y Podemos...o sus homologos...

El web de Acratas, que ha resultado ser un precursor ideologico de la agenda de PODEMOS siempre ha abogado por una confiscacion del Oro... un tal Maldito HDLGP era el que firmaba.

Me muevo por el sudeste asiatico...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Bueno, en mí opinión, el "Patrón Oro" es bastante improbable que se pueda volver a dar, al menos en los actuales estandares de nuestra "civilización". Aparte de que el dinero/riqueza como tales es lo que menos interesa a determinadas "élites", ya que de eso andan ya "podridos"... Hay otra cosa que ahora les absorbe mucho más y se llama: la "Erótica del Poder"... Algo así como lo que impusó Domiciano: "¡Dominus et Deus!".

En fin, tanto antes como durante y después del "Patrón Oro", la miseria y las guerras ya campaban por el mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (7 Abr 2015)

A lo mejor, no tenemos que comernos tanto el coco con los mps, y si tener cosas para intercambio, no me refiero a no tener mps, que si que creo que hay que tenerlos, pero a la vez disponer de pilas, mecheros, linternas, jabón, gel, dentífrico, balas, cartuchos, tabaco, ron, whisky, medicinas ……. en fin cosas no perecederas que en un momento de desorden pueden ser intercambiadas por comida. Y por supuesto dejar los mps para otras cosas. o dejarlas para el final cuando se hallan acabado todo lo demás.

Es mi opinión, ademas, si te ven circulando con monedas de plata, pueden pensar donde hay una hay más y buscarte problemas, en cambio cambiar pilas, mechero…. no llamaría tanto la atención.

Saludos

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 13:10 ----------

el orden de las cosas creo que sería el siguiente, primero gastar todo el dinero cash que se tenga, luego intercambiar todo lo no perecedero que se pueda por otras necesidades, y por ultimo, siempre y cuando no se halla solucionado el caos, tirar de los mps


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Abr 2015)

Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados: MONEDA ELECTRONICA MUNDIAL

hola buenas tardes. lo copio del hilo del oro, que acaba de postear felino666
MUY interesante y al hilo de lo que hablábais...

jueves, 26 de febrero de 2015

MONEDA ELECTRONICA MUNDIAL
El patrón oro no es lo que aparentemente se viene después de la próxima crisis de deuda soberana que no tardará mucho en llegar, según se observa los ciclos. Al menos no, si lo juzgamos por los deseos manifiestos de algunos políticos ...
Es que las clases políticas y las tecnocracias políticas concentradas en "think tanks" buscan siempre mayor grados de libertad para operar. 
El patrón oro es, justamente, lo contrario. Ya que es un ancla monetaria , una prisión en sí, para el gasto y requiere extrema disciplina, además de su inflexibilidad propia.
La solución que emerge entre estos grupos de pensamiento, y a su vez en algunos papers , es la posibilidad de algo incluso "mejor": una moneda electrónica mundial. Esto aumentaría aún más el poder de tecnócratas y políticos, facilitaría el control fiscal, la recaudación y el CONTROL SOCIAL.
Con el fenómeno del Bitcoin , se observaba el interés en el mismo por parte de algunos bancos centrales, aunque sin decirlo.

En septiembre de 2014, Ecuador avanzaba hacia la creación de una moneda virtual, convirtiéndose en el primer país del mundo en tomar semejante iniciativa monetaria.
La idea de una moneda electrónica mundial es una de las fantasías húmedas mas deseadas de la "elite" o de cualquier tecnócrata cuyo interés u objetivo se base en la creación de un Nuevo Orden Mundial. Es el objetivo final. 

Es un fenómeno que se expande. EL BANCO DE INGLATERRA publica que COMIENZA A ESTUDIAR la creación de una moneda virtual PROPIA. 

Esto es el futuro. Los jóvenes prefieren usar aplicaciones en sus "smartphones" que permitan pagar de manera fácil y electrónica. Usan los códigos "QR" para acelerar las transacciones.
Realmente NO los veo, yendo a Calle Libertad a comprar oro y plata física, por más que suene a lo más conservador y seguro a largo plazo, desde el punto de vista histórico.No lo veo desde lo cultural. Lo cultural nos GRITA que la tendencia es para el lado de lo electrónico.

La tendencia de la abrumadora dominación tecnológica en lo monetario nos grita que UN BRETTON WOODS VIRTUAL puede ser la "propuesta" que se ofrezca para traer ORDEN después del CAOS ( próxima crisis).

Los bancos centrales aparentemente, están preparándose para lo que se observa : un reemplazo creciente del papel moneda a una moneda completamente electrónica.

Es que ya en lo transaccional el mundo opera electrónicamente gracias a tarjetas de débito y crédito, transferencias, "gateway solutions" (pagos electrónicos), etc.

Es muy posible entonces, que una crisis traiga la necesidad de algo nuevo, y la criptomoneda se ofrezca como un canal seguro, útil y superior para iniciar una nueva etapa monetaria global.

Las ventajas evidentes como el acorralamiento de la economía informal (tentación de aumento de recaudación) tiene su contrapartida en el riesgo antidemocrático global que esto representa, por el manejo asimétrico y total de la información de las transacciones a las que de manera directa o indirecta tendría acceso políticos y "grupos afines al poder establecido" ( para usar términos de sociología marxista).

Si bien todas estas iniciativas siguen en plano de investigación, el deseo de avanzar hacia el sueño de una moneda virtual global trae grandes promesas de todo tipo, pero también el peligro de ser el instrumento clave de una dictadura global. Ya que la información absoluta, trae poder absoluto y el poder absoluto, inevitablemente corromperá absolutamente.
Requerirá un avance en materia de evolución humana para que herramientas tecnológicas fabulosas como estas no terminen autodestruyendo nuestras libertades .

Link Recomendado:

Banco Central de Inglaterra baraja la creación de una criptomoneda propia

RM


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2015)

Es verdad lo que dice Clapham, que hoy en día el ser humano "occidental" (entendámonos) vive mejor y vive "artificialmente" más, que cualquier Rey ó Noble lo pudiera hacer tan solo hace 100 años....con suerte puedes llegar a una edad avanzada (otra cosa será, si te interesa, púes total pa lo que hay que ver)...y todo ha sido gracias a el descubrimiento de nuevas medicinas (sobre todo la penicilina) y a la producción en masa de los alimentos, de los años 50 hacía aquí...¿ quien podía comer pollo en 1950, aparte de los ricos ?....ahora bien, todo a base de expoliar y destrozar los recursos....es lo que tiene el tener que alimentar a tanta gente....se prima la cantidad sobre la calidad...:


----------



## clapham (7 Abr 2015)

Dos apuntes , bueno..tres , o cuatro ya veremos porque cuando el clapham le da por escribir . En fin ...Acabo de llegar de la Oficina para pagar el Council Tax , hasta ahora el clapham pagaba el Council Tax en " CASH " , en ventanilla como cualquier hijo de vecino pero ...esta morning llego y me quedo asi : :8:
La Oficina ya no acepta pagos en cash , bueno ni tampoco en especie ( ni oro , ni silver , ni semillas de linaza ni tarjeta ) Me remitieron al banco 
donde pague en cash , pero podrian decirme NIET ..a pagar con tarjeta 
Estan quitando las opciones de pagar con cash poco a poco , no de golpe de pero cada dia aprietan un pokito . 
Ya sabeis que el clapham es un firme defensor de la teoria de la 
INFLADESCASHIFICACION que viene . Es decir , el clapham cree que vendran tiempos de alta inflacion y ausencia de cash . Asi la elite podra exprimir a los nuevos siervos 2.0 . Bueno , hace un ano y pico cuando todos pronosticaban deflacion el clapham vio " mas alla " . Que viene despues de la deflacion , tic tac tic tac ...inflacion de dos ( o tres digitos ) 
asi que el clapham se lanzo a comprar aceite virgen de almendras para dos anos . Aun me queda aceite para un ano de trabajo . Bueno , hoy no encuentras ese aceite ni en los centros espirituales . Tienes que comprarlo mas caro ( en amazon o alguna web de fisioterapia ) pagando electronicamente y dejando el rastro del gasto . 
Yo no veo , digo ..el clapham no ve el cash circulando mas alla del 2020
asique comprad lo que vayas a comprad antes .


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2015)

Si al final las ideas del *clapham* no son tan diferentes a las de muchos que escribimos por aquí.

Lo del aceite de almendras, sinceramente, ni idea de que va, ni para que sirve...suena a masajes tántricos y cosas de esas...pero si piensas que va escasear y revalorizarse, pues has obrado en consecuencia.

A día de hoy...ahora mismo, lo que vale es tener cash, y si lo tienes en efectivo, pues cojonudo, si lo tienes en el banco pues también vale evidentemente, pero si no lo tienes...estás jodido....y si no tienes metales, derechos, propiedades etc .para negociar...pues ya para que seguir.

Aquí en este hilo se ha hablado desde latas de atún, hasta lingotes de cobre, armas, herramientas, depósitos de agua, baterías con carga solar, generadores de gas/biomasa, refugios nucleares...creo que se ha tocado casi de todo...menos el aceite de almendras, pero bienvenido el aporte.

*ladrillófilo* las criptomonedas son el presente ¡ya!, no hay vuelta atrás. El bitcoin abrió la caja de los truenos, al tiempo que levantó la liebre con su cadena de bloques. Yo admito que el bitcoin es la mejor moneda jamás creada por la humanidad, es casi perfecta, solo que no dejarán que prospere ya que resta demasiado poder a las instituciones, sobre todo a los estados y la banca. Ojalá me equivoque, pues ganaríamos todos mucho.

Por otra parte, es probable que cada país termine haciendo una criptodivisa al estilo del bitcoin, para evitar inflaciones galopantes, o falsificación de moneda, al tiempo que se ejerce un control total sobre la misma a través de la contabilidad de la cadena de bloques (saben cuanto, como y dónde)

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Me alegra mucho volver a verte y leerte por el hilo. Espero que tus problemas se hayan solucionado de la mejor forma posible y sino que estén en vías de hacerlo...

meliflua, si algo me caracteriza es que no soy un "talibán" de los MPs, así que su incorporación a mis "percepciones" deriva de mí "filosofía" prepper y, dentro de esa "onda", su posible utilización vendrá conformada por las circunstancias, ni más ni menos... Y se podrán utilizar antes, durante y después de lo que tenga que ser. Que lo "peor" no acontece y consiguen reconducir esto, pues mucho mejor y esos MPs tendrán otra utilidad... Pudiendo constituir parte de una "herencia", como alternativa o complemento a los Planes de Pensiones, etc., etc. De lo que estoy seguro es que "Valor" SIEMPRE lo tendrán y otra cosa muy distinta es que pretendamos "enriquecernos" con ellos. Eso es una "ilusión" y, si vivimos en ese "mundo", lo mejor es dedicar el dinero a los "juegos de azar"...

Llevo tiempo, meliflua, indicando que las mejores alternativas de "inversión/ahorro", fuera de los vehículos tradicionales, son los MPs y, sobre todo, la Despensa y ésta abarca muchas cosas y no sólo alimentos...

Respecto a lo que leo sobre la posible "plastificación" del dinero y/o la introducción del "formato" electrónico, pues creo que ya hemos comentado y aportado mucha información al respecto. Está claro que debemos ir prestando atención a los "movimientos" que se puedan producir en ese sentido, pero vamos es algo que no descarto ver en el futuro, al menos en "Occidente", aunque enfocado para los "paganini", es decir a los que pueden "chupar" la sangre y tienen poca o nula capacidad de reacción...

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- EE.UU. y Turquía líderes para monedas de oro en 2015

- Monedas huérfanas: el extraño caso de los chelines somalíes

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 15:20 ----------

¡Ah! que se me "pasaba": Hoy las letras a 6 meses se han vendido a interés negativo: -0,002%... Que paguen por tener nuestra deuda dice MUCHO hacia dónde nos dirigimos...


----------



## sukumvir (7 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Dos apuntes , bueno..tres , o cuatro ya veremos porque cuando el clapham le da por escribir . En fin ...Acabo de llegar de la Oficina para pagar el Council Tax , hasta ahora el clapham pagaba el Council Tax en " CASH " , en ventanilla como cualquier hijo de vecino pero ...esta morning llego y me quedo asi : :8:
> La Oficina ya no acepta pagos en cash , bueno ni tampoco en especie ( ni oro , ni silver , ni semillas de linaza ni tarjeta ) Me remitieron al banco
> donde pague en cash , pero podrian decirme NIET ..a pagar con tarjeta
> Estan quitando las opciones de pagar con cash poco a poco , no de golpe de pero cada dia aprietan un pokito .
> ...



Ami juicio el pago via bancos de impuesto locales, pagos comunidad de propietarios etc... es la mejor manera de evitar la corrupcion por nepotismo donde grupillos se hacen con el control de fondos comunitarios y se autoemiten recibos sin haber efectuado ningun pago en caja. luego los pequenyos arreglos cuestan lo que cuestan... acaban maquillando lo que son impagos...

Un ledger de cuentas individualizadas para una comunidad de propietarios te lo monta un banco gratis en su plataforma de corporate internet banking... y facilita mucho control y ahorro administrativo... idem en ayuntamientos... las atm cards tambien pueden ser bloqueadas...

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 18:50 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Somos afortunados .
> Nos ha tocado vivir en la mayor y mas gloriosa epoca de prosperidad del ser humano . Hago una pausa para un sorbito de Te .
> Vivimos mejor que cualquier noble, aristocrata , comerciante de la edad antigua y la edad media . Tenemos acceso al agua caliente , a la calefaccion en invierno , al aire acondicionado o ventilador en verano ...
> acceso al transporte , a los medios de comunicacion como el telefono
> ...



He leido este post con mas calma y no estoy de acuerdo en las relaciones que estableces. El salto cualitativo en niveles de bienestar se da tras la segunda guerra mundial con la aplicacion de tecnologia militar a usos civiles. Desde entonces y como Krugman apuntaba en su primera etapa academica a mitad de los 80... la productividad de su cocina es la misma que la de su madre en los 50. 

Tuvimos suerte que un prototipo de algo se estrello en el 47 en desierto de nuevo mejico y sus propietarios decidieron apoyarse en Japon para desarrollar aplicaciones civiles antes que otros le dieran la vuelta a sus inventos en transitores y microconductores...de lo contrario y si esta carrera tecnologica no hubiera prosperado, a estas alturas aun estariamos con el primer mackintosh y mainframe de ibm... 

El crecimiento y desbarajuste crediticio mundial via balanzas de pago, se da solo tras el 71... hemos crecido no por las monedas fiat sino a pesar de ellas... El credito abundante solo ha permitido la deslocalizacion de la produccion, pero no ha traido el modelo ford de produccion consumo a las nuevas zonas productivas donde sus monedas han estado ancladas al patron dolar sin posibilidad de que salarios suban a la par que su productividad y sus habitantes puedan comprar los productos que ellos mismos producen: coches, ac, neverad, etc. Ni que hablar ya de Espanya donde directamente se cerro capacidad productiva y se nos ancla a un patron DM. En estas zonas dependientes solo se accede al consumo via deuda o trasvases de ahorro del pasado al futuro... los chollos en pensiones estan en el norte no en el sur...

Yo espero un salto tecnologico cualitativo via energias libres simultaneado con monedas soberanas o criptomonedas ancladas en una canasta de mp y recursos naturales o en su defecto propiedad intelectual o patentes. Rothschild no tiene esto... y su moneda global unica es un suenyo humedo irrealizable... Habian voceros por ahi que consideraban que el fracking y reservas de gas natural en Usa seria lo que apoyaria la ingente masa monetaria en dolares...mucho wishful thinking...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, decirle a la conforera lamadama que "formatos" de dinero SIEMPRE han existido, por ejemplo la Pecunia: Pecunia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y respecto a tener Oro en un campo de concentración va a ser que NO... En el supuesto de que se consiguiera entrar algo semejante, más bien imposible ya que te hacían un repaso en "cueros", pues lo más probable es que acabarás con un tiro en la espalda (intento de fuga) o estrangulado bien por los guardianes o por los "compañeros" de turno...

Sobre esto he escrito bastante y, en su momento, dí unas "pinceladas" en este foro. lamadama, el "dinero" en los campos de concentración eran los... ¡cigarrillos! Era el principal MEDIO DE CAMBIO y era aceptado por los presos como moneda en sus intercambios. Era también UNIDAD DE CUENTA, es decir los presos podían poner precio a las "posesiones" que deseaban vender. Por ejemplo unas zapatillas por unos determinados cigarrillos (de media 20). Por último, cumplía la función de DEPÓSITO DE VALOR y es que los reclusos podían guardar los cigarrillos para poder realizar pagos en un futuro.

Y también el mercado estaba sujeto a la oferta y demanda. Por ejemplo, si existía menor cantidad de dinero (tabaco) en circulación las zapatillas podían oscilar de precio y pasar de 20 a 10 cigarrillos. Además, existía también la "inyección de liquidez" cuando aumentaban los cigarrillos en circulación.

Hay un libro muy bueno que refiere este tema: "Macroeconomics", del Profesor Gregory Mankiw (Universidad de Harvard).

Afortunadamente, en este hilo como en el anterior, siempre han habido incorporaciones que han aumentado el interés del hilo. Y el "aire fresco" siempre circula por el mismo, ya que tenemos las "ventanas abiertas", tanto para entrar como para salir...

# sukumvir: Muy bueno tu comentario y sobre todo el "guiño" del 47 y que no sé si habrán "pillado" por aquí...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 20:27 ----------

Os dejo un artículo muy "técnico" y extenso, por lo que es recomendable para aquellos que son muy "metaleros". Vale la pena...

- FOFOA: The Golden Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Somos afortunados .
> Nos ha tocado vivir en la mayor y mas gloriosa epoca de prosperidad del ser humano . Hago una pausa para un sorbito de Te .
> Vivimos mejor que cualquier noble, aristocrata , comerciante de la edad antigua y la edad media . Tenemos acceso al agua caliente , a la calefaccion en invierno , al aire acondicionado o ventilador en verano ...
> acceso al transporte , a los medios de comunicacion como el telefono
> ...



solo una apreciación , no es gracias al dinero fiat , es gracias al petróleo , y se podría decir que estamos en patrón petróleo, por lo demás , todo es posible,,,

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 21:21 ----------




meliflua dijo:


> A lo mejor, no tenemos que comernos tanto el coco con los mps, y si tener cosas para intercambio, no me refiero a no tener mps, que si que creo que hay que tenerlos, pero a la vez disponer de pilas, mecheros, linternas, jabón, gel, dentífrico, balas, cartuchos, tabaco, ron, whisky, medicinas ……. en fin cosas no perecederas que en un momento de desorden pueden ser intercambiadas por comida. Y por supuesto dejar los mps para otras cosas. o dejarlas para el final cuando se hallan acabado todo lo demás.
> 
> Es mi opinión, ademas, si te ven circulando con monedas de plata, pueden pensar donde hay una hay más y buscarte problemas, en cambio cambiar pilas, mechero…. no llamaría tanto la atención.
> 
> ...




meliflua , el oro es de las ultimas cosas que me han preocupado , antes he intentado estar lo mejor servido posible en lo que comentas... para mi el oro es para después de todo , no lo vendo y dudo que lo venda yo,,, y si llega el madmax , para la siguiente civilización , que dicen que serán las cucarachas , que serian los seres que mejor se adaptarían a la radiación.

si realmente se llega a confiscar oro , olvidaros de que lo tenéis , no intentéis vender , ya es tarde , para eso tenemos que tener plan c,d,e,f,g , intentar vender , es correr el riesgo de perderlo todo . En ese instante , los mps son para mejores tiempos.

es mi humilde opinión.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo algo que he "pescado" por ahí fuera...
 
- www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-07/spain-government-beats-italy-to-borrow-at-below-zero-rate

- SGE Q1 gold withdrawals at new record – ca. 625 tonnes – lawrieongold

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (7 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión, el conforero Tons indicaba que le agradaría leer aportaciones sobre Supervivencia/Preppers... Bien, estaba leyendo un artículo sobre las conservas -otra forma de "inversión"- y os dejo el enlace, ya que hay mucha desinformación al respecto. Además, como por aquí andamos para aportar "ideas"...
> 
> - Inicio. Supervivencia
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias fernando

Muy interesante el artículo y algun otro de esa web tambien.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2015)

Hola, Tons: Te dejo también esto otro...

- 120 importantes consejos survivalistas/preppers para estar preparado - survivalistas.es

Y esto es bastante más RELEVANTE y es de un medio prepper americano...

- A Global Financial Reset Is Coming: 'A Deal Is Being Made Between All The Central Banks'

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 22:57 ----------

NO, lamadama, lo que Vd. comenta era muy minoritario en relación a la población reclusa en los campos de concentración. Además, he visto muchos documentales como los que me cita, pero si le digo la verdad tengo serias dudas sobre muchas de las cosas que nos "cuentan"... Y se lo dice alguien que todavía se dedica al estudio del Nazismo, pero porque NUNCA me he creído todo lo que ha "trascendido" y no ha de ver en ello ninguna afinidad por mí parte con esa "ideología"... evidentemente, porque NO la tengo.

No le niego que tenga razón en lo que apunta, pero de forma muy marginal, y es sabido que el "cigarrillo" fue la "moneda" habitual en los campos de concentración y se saben las "tarifas" aplicadas para lavar, coser y muchísimas otras cosas que conformaban la vida habitual. Esa "moneda" fue "corriente" en los campos de concentración de todos los bandos contendientes.

Sin embargo, lamadama, cada cual es muy libre de opinar de acuerdo a sus conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Abr 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> ... en fin cosas no perecederas que en un momento de desorden pueden ser intercambiadas por comida. Y por supuesto dejar los mps para otras cosas. o dejarlas para el final cuando se hallan acabado todo lo demás.
> 
> ... el orden de las cosas creo que sería el siguiente, primero gastar todo el dinero cash que se tenga, luego intercambiar todo lo no perecedero que se pueda por otras necesidades, y por ultimo, siempre y cuando no se halla solucionado el caos, tirar de los mps



Es un escenario, por supuesto, pero yo no creo que vaya a haber caos alguno, entendido el caos como punto de inflexión. El caos está teniendo lugar de continuo. El caos no se anunciará por televisión para que las gentes tomen sus medidas oportunas. Precisamente, no se anunciará porque se anuncia de continuo, para quien lo quiera ver.

Tendemos a pensar que el gran daño que nos puede causar "The System" es sobre nuestro peculio pero yo creo que eso es el chocolate del loro. A "The System" nuestro peculio ni le va ni le viene (sobre todo que sabe que nos lo puede rampla en dos dos, tiempo al tiempo).

El problema más serio es que nos están lobotomizando a marchas forzadas y no nos da tiempo ni a suspirar para retomar el siguiente suspiro.

La gran maniobra radica ahí.

Voltaire, en su Zadig, termina el relato diciendo que lo importante es que cada uno se dedique a cultivar su propio jardin. Lo escribió en el siglo XVIII. Hoy en los prologómenos del siglo XXI, el problema es que nadie tiene ni pajolera idea de qué es un jardin y menos, por supuesto, su jardin.

Esa es la gran faena que nos ha endilgado el Sistema, frente a la cual, no veo mucha gente preparada (me incluyo).


----------



## clapham (7 Abr 2015)

El salto cualitativo tras la II Guerra Mundial se da porque EE UU tras la II guerra mundial poseia 2/3 de las reservas de oro del mundo 
EE UU pudo desarrollarse porque tenia capital ( europeo ) para industrializarse y porque ademas no tenia competencia , pues Japon y Europa Occidental estaban destruidos . Eso le dio a los yankis y al dolar una ventaja respecto al resto del mundo . Sin el oro europeo habria sido imposible el milagro americano . 
Hay muchos mitos sobre la tecnologia alienigena , los toroides y la fision nuclear . Lo cierto es que todo eso es ciencia ficcion 
Hemos crecido a) porque hasta 1971 la produccion de petroleo iba en aumento b) porque el los anos 80 comenzo el boom de las tarjetas de credito y el credito facil gracias al dinero fiat . 
El credito , la expansion monetaria y la deuda que saco al mundo de la recesion de los 70's fue posible gracias al dinero fiat . Y tambien gracias a que Occidente disponia de todos los recursos a su alcance 
El resto del mundo era miserable ( China incluida ) 
La deslocalizacion SI ha traido prosperidad . China , India , Brasil , Rusia e Indonesia estan en el top 10 del PIB PPA gracias a la deslocalizaciones . 
Yo no veo a las criptomonedas tener exito . La poblacion del mundo industriazlizado y tecnologicamente avanzado esta menguando . Solo los menores de 20 pueden saber usarlas y son precisamente los que no tienen ni donde caerse muertos . Es como si alguien pretende que aprendamos chino porque China es el futuro .


----------



## sukumvir (8 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El salto cualitativo tras la II Guerra Mundial se da porque EE UU tras la II guerra mundial poseia 2/3 de las reservas de oro del mundo
> EE UU pudo desarrollarse porque tenia capital ( europeo ) para industrializarse y porque ademas no tenia competencia , pues Japon y Europa Occidental estaban destruidos . Eso le dio a los yankis y al dolar una ventaja respecto al resto del mundo . Sin el oro europeo habria sido imposible el milagro americano .
> Hay muchos mitos sobre la tecnologia alienigena , los toroides y la fision nuclear . Lo cierto es que todo eso es ciencia ficcion
> Hemos crecido a) porque hasta 1971 la produccion de petroleo iba en aumento b) porque el los anos 80 comenzo el boom de las tarjetas de credito y el credito facil gracias al dinero fiat .
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con tu reflexion sobre la demografia menguante la cual contradice todos tus argumentos anteriores. Crecimiento del Pib no implica redistribucion de riqueza en los paises que mencionas... es como vivir a base de anfetaminas... el sudeste asiatico a excepcion de filipinas, ya no hablo de Japon y China, esta entrando en piramides demograficas invertidas... en Tailandia estan ya casi como Espanya... 1.3 ninyos por mujer respecto a los 3.4 de filipinas... y estan llegando alli sin haber visto una clase media. China no puede cambiar hacia un modelo de consumo interno sin pasar por una fase previa y dolorosa de desempleo estructural... yo no veo el milagro por ningun lado y si mucha gente racandose la cabeza... con un... wtf? Que nos ha pasado.

Casi como Espanya... donde tras sucesivas futuras devaluaciones del Euro nos podriamos plantar en niveles de renta y riqueza de los 60...cuesta abajo y sin frenos.

Bretton woods solo estaba cubierto con el 45% de reservas de oro segun fuentes oficiales...yo pienso que menos y mucho prestado...

Obviamente discrepamos en lo que constituye riqueza y bienestar... sin acritud...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de informaciones... Una de ellas es un resumen y traducción de la que coloqué ayer noche.

- Â¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE UN RESET FINANCIERO GLOBAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- LA HISTORIA IGNORADA: EX PRESIDENTES DE EEUU ADVIRTIERON DE LA EXISTENCIA DE UN “GOBIERNO INVISIBLE” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (8 Abr 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Es un escenario, por supuesto, pero yo no creo que vaya a haber caos alguno, entendido el caos como punto de inflexión. El caos está teniendo lugar de continuo. El caos no se anunciará por televisión para que las gentes tomen sus medidas oportunas. Precisamente, no se anunciará porque se anuncia de continuo, para quien lo quiera ver.
> 
> Tendemos a pensar que el gran daño que nos puede causar "The System" es sobre nuestro peculio pero yo creo que eso es el chocolate del loro. A "The System" nuestro peculio ni le va ni le viene (sobre todo que sabe que nos lo puede rampla en dos dos, tiempo al tiempo).
> 
> ...



Esa es la misma conclusión que he alcanzado yo. Basta con mirar a las poblaciones que tras decenas de generaciones sabiendo sobrevivir en su entorno (el que sea: selva, semi-desértico, ...), resulta que llega la "civilización", ¡¡¡y voilá!!, pobreza. Y lo que es peor: pérdida de contacto con los conocimientos ancestrales de sus antepasados.

Cada vez estoy más convencido que todo se trata de un mecanismo de extracción de las mejores élites, una maquinaria que ya no tiene medio de pararse:

-por un lado el capitalismo ultra-atractivo para cualquier civilización

-y por otro: extraen a los más brillantes para terminar incoroporándose a las estructuras de esos países líderes en ese sist.capitalista.

Y como suele pasar: con una diferencia cuantitativa bestial entre los que salen con éxito (incluso con mucho éxito) frente a sus antiguos coetáneos de aldea que terminan en la absoluta miseria (entiéndase miseria en su concepto de acabar no teniendo medios de subsistencia.

En entornos liberales, en su afán de desprestigiar todo lo que huela a progresismo, sacan cada cierto tiempo reportajes curiosos q pretenden destacar (puede q interesadamente, pero tendrá su punto de análisis) que cada vez que las ONG's pasan por los distintos países "sub-desarrollados", realmente terminan en un proceso complejo de extracción de los mejores cerebros para nutrir los entresijos de nuestro sistema capitalista. Además de que dichas sociedades sub-desarrolladas terminan a su vez de tener un medio de vida, a ser unas sociedades dependientes de las ayudas del "primer mundo".

NOTA: curiosamente, al tiempo q sucede ese proceso, curiosamente digo, ese territorio acaba con alguna empresa extractora de materias primas de algún tipo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Respecto a tu comentario, quizás, para "clarificarlo" un poco más para aquellos que nos leen, diré que existe un "indicador" considerado como "fiable" y que es el PIB per cápita. Sin embargo, éste no tiene en cuenta algo tan fundamental como las desigualdades sociales.

Lo explicaré con un sencillo ejemplo: tenemos 100 ciudadanos y 10 de ellos producen un millón de Euros cada uno y los 90 restantes no gana nada, pues la Renta per cápita nos dirá que es de 100.000 euros, pero eso evidentemente es una falacia y no indica que la calidad de ese país sea buena, porque las desigualdades sociales existen...

Y ese ejemplo que doy se da, sin llegar a ese "extremismo", en nuestro país y en buena parte del mundo "desarrollado". Y el "extremismo" se da en buena parte del planeta y qué te voy a explicar a ti que ya no conozcas, sobre todo porque lo constatas cada día en el área geográfica donde ahora vives.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (8 Abr 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu reflexion sobre la demografia menguante la cual contradice todos tus argumentos anteriores.



No se a que contradiccion te refieres porque el clapham JAMAS se contradice otra cosa es que sepas entenderme .
El PIB del mundo occidental es CONSUMO . Lo repito : CONSUMO 
En un 70 % . Sin consumo , no hay crecimiento de PIB . punto . Y de donde viene ese consumo ? Del credito . Porque la gente no tiene ahorros 
Cuando eres como el clapham que ahora el 30 % de lo que ganas eres un capitalista ( porque tienes capital ) puedes irte de vacaciones , comprar una finca , un chevy , oro ...porque AHORRAS .
Occidente no ahorra , vive al dia , pagando deudas con nuevas deudas ( Grecia style ) y ese modelo se ha acabado porque la capacidad de endeudamiento del consumidor occidental ha tocado techo . 
La gente quiere consumir , pero si no tienen ahorrado han de consumir de prestado y los bancos no prestan . GAME OVER .
Los unicos que PUEDEN consumir son las clases ilustradas , los profesionales y gente con estudios que no necesita cosas inutiles . 
Y esa gente , que nacio en los 40 / 50 ya se esta jubilando .
El BABY BOOM de Occidente tras la II guerra mundial dara la puntilla al sistema ponzi financiero . Porqque a partir de los 40 la gente deja de gastar y se preocupa mas por ahorrar . Ahorro es inversamente proporcional al aumento del PIB por eso estan reprimiendo a los ahorradores con tipos al 0 % y a intereses negativos . Y aun asi la gente no gasta .
la gente lista no mete su dinero en el banco . Donde lo mete ? acumula cash 
Por eso el cash sera el enemigo a batir , asi obligaran a todo el mundo a pasar por el aro ( el banco ) y a controlar las transacciones 
Ahora etsamos en deflacion , eso significa destruccion de empleos 
Y seguira asi hasta que solo queden en pie las empresas de la elite y todo el mundo este arruinado ( como en la edad media ) 
Entonces , cuando esa elite lo controle todo y el resto ( 98 % restante ) lo haya perdido todo prohibiran el cash . 
Si tienes oro no podras venderlo por cash . y si decretan su confiscacion ni siquiera podras venderlo por bits . 
Es el valor de uso lo que confiere a un activo su valor . 
Por ejemplo : 100 dolares de Hong Kong equivale a 13 dolares en cualquier parte del mundo donde puedas cambiarlo por la moneda local 
En Cuba no aceptan dolares de Hong Kong . Como no puedes cambiarlos por pesos , pues no puedes usarlo . Lo mismo pasa con el oro .
Un " soberano " vale , digamos 300 $ porque puedes cambiarlo por fiat 
Cuando esa posibilidad NO EXISTA el oro dejara de tener valor , porque no podras realizar transacciones con el . 
Eso de ir a la gasolinera con un soberano , llenar el tanque y esperar " el cambio " es de ilusos . Asi no funciona el mundo 2.0 
La elite psicopata sabe que no hay muchos activos , asi que mantiene el precio de los metales bajo para que gente " ilustrada " no los compre y se mantenga alejada de ellos . 
Esta manana fui a comprar aceite de coco ( es lo que uso para cocinar ) y no hay . Es la tercera ocuarta vez que voy en la semana y no hay 
El aceite de almendras ( californianas ) esta en missing . Dos semanas y no lo reponen eso es que ya no lo venden . 
Y asi , cada dia " desaparecen " ofertas del super . 
Porque las empresas que los vendian han quebrado . 
En un futuro 
no solo NO TENDRAS ni aceite de coco , ni lentejas , ni arroz , ni pasta dental , ni jabon , ni zapatos , ni nada que necesites ...sino que el oro que tienes no te servira ni para comprar lo que no necesites .
Ni un misero THANKS


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Lo que debemos tener claro es a que nos referimos con "cash", para mí es una promesa de pago emitida por un banco central a través de un documento físico (o moneda matálica) que valida al portador del mismo para saldar deudas dentro del país en el que se utilice. Al ser un documento al portador, tiene como caracterísitica principal que es anónimo, es decir, para hacerlo válido (saldar deudas) no es necesario presentar ningún documento adicional para cubrir el pago de la deuda, solamente entregando dicho documento la deuda quedará saldada; siempre y cuando su valor facial cubra el importe de la deuda.

En caso de que los documentos entregados para saldar la deuda tengan mayor valor facial que la deuda, el acreedor deberá entregar al deudor documentos del mismo emisor (con diferente valor facial y para ser utilizados al portador) para cubrir la diferencia.

Dicho esto, me gustaría decir que es viable que el documento que nosotros conocemos como "cash" se pueda eliminar, mas yo pienso que de ninguna manera se eliminará la posibilidad de poder saldar deudas de manera anónima.

Esa contrapartida es esencial para que funcionen las cosas como siempre han funcionado, si lo quitan, que los emisores se vayan olvidando de controlar el "dinero"; porque rápidamente saldrían sustitutos (otras monedas) o alternativas (personas que no utilizan ese dinero para negociar p.e. MPs, bienes básicos, materias primas, etc. o que utilizan el trueque).

¿Que puede sustituir al dinero en efectivo (el cash)?, pues si todo lo hacen de manera electrónica, fácilmente pueden surgir "tarjetas anónimas con saldo" o "vales con un determinado valor", podéis comprobar que muchas empresas tienen sus propios documentos los cuales dan un valor al documento (o tarjeta) el cual se salda al presentarlo y entregarlo por un servicio o una mercancía. El caso más socorrido son las tarjetas regalo del ECI o los vales descuento (en euros) de los supermercados.

Esos medios de pago pueden evolucionar y ser emitidos por los bancos centrales, pudiendo "crear" cantidades similares al cash que conocemos o tener la posibilidad de aumentar su saldo ("recarga") de manera anónima. Tarjetas anónimas con clave (o chips, o "vales"), posibilidad de "recargarlas" con otra tarjeta igualmente anónima, emitidas por los castuzos para que con ellas puedan pagar sus caprichos que estén fuera de la ley o de su salario (sexo, drogas, armas, coches, etc.) los que las reciben tienen que comer y vivir en algún sitio, ellos podrán pagar todo con esas tarjetas (o chips).

Pueden vender que esas tarjetas tendrán un saldo limitado y que con ellas podrás ayudar a los más necesitados por la calle o hacer pequeñas compras, pero la realidad es que no puedes quitar el anonimato de ciertas transacciones porque ellos mismos las necesitan. El llevar a cabo ese tipo de transacciones genera que en algún momento ese "dinero" tenga que volver a ser legal, por ejemplo la prostituta que recibió su pago a cambio de su trabajo, tiene que pagar el alquiler, la luz, comida, vestido.

No veo de ninguna manera sitio para las criptos, porque si la intención de eliminar el cash es la de control, las criptos no entran en esa dinámica. ¿Que mayor control que los "grandes" tengan anotaciones electrónicas con un valor X? es decir, ellos mismos como institución validan cada transacción de "dinero", no hace falta nada de criptos para ello.

Pasando a otro punto, también me gustaría que cada uno pensara que espera al tener MPs (pero no es necesario que respondáis, hacedlo desde su anonimato, aprovechando que aún lo "medio" tenemos).

Yo creo que todo (o la mayoría) de lo que preveemos sucederá, en algunos casos primero sucedará una cosa y después la otra, pero mayoritariamente todo sucede y sucederá a la vez, me explico, pueden darse casos puntuales dentro de España en los cuales haya desabastecimiento en alguna zonas en concreto, mientras en otras la gente estará haciendo cola para comprar el nuevo iPhone.

Me atrevería a decir que siempre habrá zonas donde "reine el caos" y como contrapartida, siempre habrá zonas donde haya "civilización", tal y como siempre ha habido. 

Tener MPs no es descartable para casi ningún escenario que nos espera, los comerciantes que irán de una zona a otra los necesitarán, estarán dispuestos a darte mercancías por MPs, de igual forma en tu zona siempre habrá alguien que quiera hacer un trueque contigo utilizando MPs para 

Si eres millonario y compraste MPs, seguirás siendo millonario, porque seguramente los habrás obtenido de forma legal (y tendrás pruebas de que así es) asó que no habrá ningún problema si quieres convertirlos en la moneda circulante de ese momento, al igual que si quieres vender un bien como una vivienda, un coche, una propiedad, etc. Eso sí, si te hiciste con unas pocas onzas, no esperes que te volverás millonario con ellas, porque los MPs son RESERVA DE VALOR, piensa que si el oro sube un 500%, los bienes básicos subirán de una manera similar, esto será así porque si cuesta más producir bienes básicos, también costará más extraer los MPs.

No descartéis a algún castuzo rico de la noche a la mañana (por arte de magia) el cual quiera tener algunas onzas, seguramente si lo tratáis bien, él los tendrá en consideración (experiencia proporcionada por el padre Rotschild).

Lo extraño es lo que venía sucediendo hasta hoy con una energía extremadamente barata subirán comida cuesta también, la cual hace posible que tengas un frasco de alubias cocidas listas para comer por casi 50 céntimos de euro, eso sí que no lo volveremos a ver, como tampoco un Oro, un petróleo, una materia prima, etc. a este precio en FIAT.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 16:32 ----------

sukumbir, dejalo estar amigo, este señor es un caso perdido, viene a "hablar de su libro" y no lo saques de ahí, aunque en un post te esté diciendo una cosa y a la siguiente la contraria, siempre tendrá la razón.

Lo importante son las ganas de aprender, compartir información, aceptar las distintas opiniones y si se puede hacer algo para mejorar hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (8 Abr 2015)

No recuerdo en qué novela, creo que de los 60, premiada con el premio Planeta (¿o fue el premio Ateneo?), se cuenta las primeras horas de la toma de Madrid por los nacionales:

Los marroquíes de los regimientos Regulares montaban chiringuitos callejeros con tabaco, un producto ultra-restringido en aquel Madrid en guerra (si no eras miliciano o algo parecido, era prácticamente imposible conseguir un solo cigarrillo).
En torno a estos Regulares, se arremolinaban los madrileños, y cuando les ofrecían el único dinero que hasta aquel ayer circulaba (republicano), los vendedores les replicaban: "billetes rojos no, paisa. PLATA, PLATA".

Las pobres almas fumadoras que no disponían ya de las monedas alfonsinas de plata, que habían estado circulando aún en esa década, tuvieron que entregar a los vendedores algo que era casi un tesoro personal en aquellos años treinta: su reloj.
Deshacerse del reloj, entonces, era un drama. Más aún: una tragedia personal.

Tras un hipotético colapso, por mucho que se prohíba la circulación de oro y plata, los agricultores y artesanos que fabriquen jabón y zapatos preferirán ser pagados en plata antes que en las futuras post-pesetas, post-libras-esterlinas, post-marcos-esterlinos, post-dólares-esterlinos, post-bitcoins-esterlinos o cualesquiera otras post-chorradas-esterlinas que se le pueda ocurrir al mismo gobernante futuro que en el siglo XVIII parió los "assignats" de la Revolución Francesa.
Y mira que se jugaban la guillotina. Pero clientes y comerciantes preferían tratar con plata, arrinconando a esos despóticos assignats.

Al igual que en ese Madrid de la primavera de 1939, y que en aquella Francia de Robespierre, en un hipotéticamente colapsado futuro la gente no va a dudar en seguir utilizando la plata y el oro pese a no ser ni "de curso legal", ni autorizados por la ley.
Y no sólo eso:
Quien continúe no teniendo plata, se seguiría exponiendo a no poder fumar sin deshacerse de su reloj (tener reloj en los años 30 era casi como tener coche a inicios del s. XXI)...
Y quien dice "a no poder fumar", dice "a no poder adquirir leche, café, azúcar, etc, etc, etc".


----------



## SOY (8 Abr 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Eso sí, si te hiciste con unas pocas onzas, no esperes que te volverás millonario con ellas, porque los MPs son RESERVA DE VALOR, piensa que *si el oro sube un 500%, los bienes básicos subirán de una manera similar*, esto será así porque si cuesta más producir bienes básicos, también costará más extraer los MPs.



Creo que olvidas la posibilidad de que el precio del oro esté siendo manipulado. Existen muchos indicios de ello. ¿Has tenido eso en cuenta en tu razonamiento?. Si suponemos que el precio de oro está siendo manipulado a la baja, es posible, en caso que cese dicha manipulación, que el precio del oro suba un 500% sin que eso suponga una subida similar en el precio de los bienes básicos.

Los MPs son reserva de valor, pero cuando su precio se deprime, mediante la manipulación de los mercados, entonces los MPs se convierten también en una inversión única en términos de riesgo/beneficio.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## meliflua (8 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos:

Os cuento algo de este largo més que me he pasado de hospitales.

Para los que no estabais al día os cuento que dado que me pillo el banco de Madrid con prácticamente el 90% de mis posiciones, os diré que en breve se solucionará, ya me han pedido el numero de cuenta alternativo para transferir los importes de la cc. En cuanto a los fondos se pueden traspasar, aunque todavía no lo he hecho, a otra banco, estoy esperando a que el que me lo lleva me diga donde.

En cuanto a lo de mis padres, pues que contaros, mi madre ha llegado hoy a casa del hospital, eso sí, con el lado derecho inútil, el habla maltrecha aunque animada, mi padre lleva en silla de ruedas 3 años, mi madre era su enfermera y ahora nos toca a los hijos, con ayuda eso si, que para eso están mis bienes, para solucionar mis males, pero el panorama es bastante deprimente, aunque espero y pido por ello todos los días, que se recupere pronto de las secuelas que tiene ahora y que pronto volvamos a la situación anterior, con mi madre de enfermera de mi padre, y nosotros con nuestras familias.

A partir de ahora entraré bastante más y procuraré aportar y recibir todo lo que pueda de este foro, que como ya he expresado muchas veces, es de lo mejorcito que he encontrado en mis años de navegante.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2015)

Animo, y espero que todo se vaya arreglando.

From Seamonkey in a bottle.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

Hola, meliflua: En fin, amigo, espero que los problemas familiares se os vayan solucionando de la mejor forma posible y me alegro de que lo del Banco Madrid no haya ido más allá de un "manojo de nervios"...

Bueno, he leído los distintos comentarios y aprovecho para dar la bienvenida al hilo a Juan_Cuesta, pero hay algo que es INMUTABLE: digan lo que digan los "anti-melateros" o los "no sé lo que toca hoy", SIEMPRE desde las primeras civilizaciones hasta hoy, tanto el Oro como la Plata han tenido VALOR reconocido, aparte de "preferente", y SIEMPRE se ha podido comercializar o intercambiar con ellos, aún cuando hayan convivido con situaciones caóticas. Eso -insisto- no hay forma de NEGARLO... Ahora bien, si algunos se plantean el "mañana", pues ni pajolera idea, pero si tenemos en cuenta lo que sabemos hasta ahora, esa teórica "inexistencia" de MPs es una muy remota posibilidad y que es muy difícil defender desde el rigor histórico...

# SOY: Estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, aunque soy muy prudente en cuanto a la valoración futura de los MPs, pero aplico algo de "básica" económica: "algo" a lo que se concede "valor" milenario, pues ese concepto creo que perdurará hasta que se extinga la Humanidad o, al menos, tal y como está estructurada en la actualidad. Luego, y más en el caso de la Plata y otros MPs (Platino, Paladio...), hay cada vez menos cantidad a extraer y eso, en el tiempo, supone SIEMPRE precios más altos... que tampoco tienen porqué ser estratosféricos. Sin embargo, pueden llegar a tenerlos, especialmente el Oro, en las Hiperinflaciones y que mejor ejemplo tenemos que en la sucedida durante de República de Weimar o, más cercanos en el tiempo, en la Argentina y Venezuela de estos días...

Respecto a la "manipulación" del precio y que es evidente para cualquiera que se haya molestado en "enterarse" un poco, tampoco le concedo tanta importancia. Los MPs siempre se han de ver con una visión de muy largo plazo y "preventiva", para lo "demás" mejor el Euromillones...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 19:16 ----------

- Posible burbuja en el mercado de bonos | Investing.com


----------



## timi (8 Abr 2015)

meliflua , ánimos , espero que todo mejore poco a poco y reconduzcáis los temas familiares.

dejo esto , que es aparentemente el plan b de Grecia....

Â¿Por quÃ© la reuniÃ³n entre Putin y Tsipras marca la primavera en las relaciones ruso-griegas? - RT

saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Abr 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Os cuento algo de este largo més que me he pasado de hospitales.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que el tema Banco Madrid, este en vías de solución...en cuanto a lo de tus padres, mucho animo....que triste es hacerse mayor joer...:|


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo unas noticias en Inglés...

Sigue la demanda de Bonos con interés negativo... Eso ya no es MIEDO, es casi PÁNICO... Luego, algunos dicen que comprar MPs es "tirar el dinero", pues no sé, no sé...

- UPDATE 1-Switzerland sells 10-year bonds at negative yield as deflation fears deepen

Importación histórica de Plata en Turquía... Éste país se está mostrando muy activo en la compra de MPs...

- Turkish silver imports in March jump to highest on record - Mineweb

Interesante esta noticia...

- Why the California drought will be worse than everyone thinks - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Abr 2015)

Mucho animo meliflua. Espero que prontamente se termine de recuperar en lo posible tu madre. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

Os dejo un interesante artículo, pero me parece estar leyendo las mismas recomendaciones que hacíamos paketazo y "menda lerenda" hace ya algún tiempo... O no habíamos citado el Rublo, el Petróleo, los mercados Emergentes (Europa del Este y Latinoamérica)... 

Sin embargo, ahora voy a ir "contracorriente" y mantengo las mismas recomendaciones, pero no para entrar ahora... Como dice paketazo, paciencia y mantenerse en liquidez. Se presentarán ocasiones muy interesantes en esos activos y a mejores precios...

Bloomberg y analistas económicos apuestan ahora por el rublo y la economía rusa, mientras el dólar es fuente de desconfianza

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 22:23 ----------

Y otro artículo no menos interesante...

- Silver Projection From Crude Oil And T-Bonds | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Abr 2015)

Un nuevo sistema monetario para evitar la guerra en mp3 (07/04 a las 22:34:41) 52:57 4320539 - iVoox

Hola buenas noches,

os dejo la primera y esperemos que no la última participación de Unai en Radio Gramsci.

Saludos!


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Abr 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Creo que olvidas la posibilidad de que el precio del oro esté siendo manipulado. Existen muchos indicios de ello. ¿Has tenido eso en cuenta en tu razonamiento?. Si suponemos que el precio de oro está siendo manipulado a la baja, es posible, en caso que cese dicha manipulación, que el precio del oro suba un 500% sin que eso suponga una subida similar en el precio de los bienes básicos.
> 
> Los MPs son reserva de valor, pero cuando su precio se deprime, mediante la manipulación de los mercados, entonces los MPs se convierten también en una inversión única en términos de riesgo/beneficio.
> .
> ...



Realmente el 500% lo puse como un mero ejemplo, pude poner perfectamente 100%, 1000% o 5000%; a lo que iba es que tanto los bienes básicos como su dinero "natural" para comprarlos subirán proporcionalmente independientemente del "dinero" FIAT que se utilice en ese momento.

Pensad un momento todos los años en que los MPs permanecieron laterales (respecto al USD), lo fue así en los bienes básicos hasta cierto punto; está claro que las inflaciones ahí están, pero si lo analizáis, veréis que la energía barata ocasiono unos medios de producción brutales, los cuales contuvo el precio de los bienes básicos muy por debajo de lo que tendrían que estar (al igual que los MPs).

Además, ¿Qué importancia hay en la cantidad de fiat que recibas por tu onza? y voy más allá ¿Qué importa el tipo de fiat que recibas por tu onza?, se supone que tienes dinero de verdad y pase lo que pase seguirá siendo dinero y podrás acceder a bienes reales con ellos (equivalentes a los que podías tener al adquirirlos). Eso es lo que importa y no la cantidad en ceros de fiat (o ceros y unos) que recibas por tu onza. Imagina por un momento si tu oro llega a valer unos 50.000USD/onza, eso tiene todas las papeletas de preceder una "hecatombe"; está claro que también puede indicar un burbujón y pelotazo de tres pares, pero eso tiene muchas menos posibilidades que lo otro.

Lo que realmente mermó fueron los salarios, ya que al subir a menor ritmo que la depreciación inevitable del fiat, fue cosa del tiempo para que se notase.

En muchos casos (donde trabajo es uno de esos casos) veo la enorme diferencia de salarios entre las personas que están por jubilarse (o se acaban de jubilar) y los de "mi quinta", supongo que en su día no eran buenos salarios, porque yo ya llevo cierto tiempo ahí y veo que los nuevos aún tienen condiciones peores, haciendo ver que las mías son la gloria (cuando no es así).

No sólo eso, sino que sumado a la cantidad de población actual, inmigración descontrolada, deslocalización, tecnología, entre otras, hace que la demanda siempre sea muy superior a la oferta. 

Eso nos lleva a la conclusión de que si las condiciones laborales y los sueldos cada vez son peores, tan sólo con que los MPs mantengan su precio fiat actual, será cada vez más difícil acceder a ellos, por ejemplo, si una persona actualmente percibe un sueldo para comprar dos onzas de oro al mes, su "sustituto" sólo percibirá para comprar 1,5 onzas y el siguiente sólo podrá 1 onza.

Por lo tanto, hasta que se "arregle" el tema de la sobrepoblación, todo subirá menos los salarios, porque los recursos no dan más de sí y la energía barata se agota a pasos agigantados.

Por último, darle ánimos a meliflua, desearle que por fin pueda arreglar el tema de Banco Madrid, pero lo más importante que su familia mejore. Añadir que dentro de lo malo, gracias a vuestras previsiones y ser hormiguitas, ahora podéis permitiros una ayuda extra con vuestros ahorros, eso no es nada despreciable, al contrario es muy importante porque marca la diferencia sobre como afrontar cuando suceden desgracias ajenas a nuestro alcance.

_"El dinero no da la felicidad, pero hace que la infelicidad sea más placentera"_

Saludos


----------



## Beto (8 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> El bitcoin abrió la caja de los truenos, al tiempo que levantó la liebre con su cadena de bloques. Yo admito que el bitcoin es la mejor moneda jamás creada por la humanidad, es casi perfecta, solo que no dejarán que prospere ya que resta demasiado poder a las instituciones, sobre todo a los estados y la banca. Ojalá me equivoque, pues ganaríamos todos mucho.



No hace mucho, comentaban que la ultima actualizacion del utorrent llevaba un virus que minaba las bitcoins. No se exactamente como, asi como tampoco se como funciona una bitcoin, pero una moneda que me pueden robar con un simple virus informatico, dista mucho de ser "casi perfecta".

Ya digo que puedo estar equivocado, pero seria un ejemplo para cualquier cosa digital o virtual


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2015)

En fin, Beto, aquí en este hilo no somos muy partidarios del BitCoin, pero respeto a quienes crean en él. Le comento esto porque, normalmente, evitamos este tema y entiendo que hay en el foro hilos específicos para quienes quieran debatir sobre el mismo. En lo personal, le diré que me parece una estupenda "idea", pero demasiado "buena"... Si es realmente "libre" no la dejarán "prosperar"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Abr 2015)

lamadama;13888374
... recomiendo que lea la Trilogía de Primo Levi dijo:


> La trilogía de Primo Levi es de las obras más sinceras que he leído en mi vida. En realidad, sólo se me ocurre el "Antes que anochezca" de Reinaldo Arenas.
> 
> Cómo el ser humano puede llegar a negar su propia condición de ser humano para querer salvarse a sí mismo, sacrificando a los que se encuentran en su misma condición. En otras palabras la negación de solidaridad .
> 
> ...


----------



## amtt (9 Abr 2015)

Buenas noches, acabo de ver la rueda de prensa de Putin y alex y la verdad es q me ha gustado mucho.

He sentido un halo de esperanza,a ver si se va sumando algun pais europeo a esa idea de cooperación con Rusia y se eliminan esas sanciones.

Me ha gustado la patadita en el culo a Merkel y compañía.

Q opináis vosotros?

Y por ultimo desearle a meliflua q su familia se recupere lo mejor posible.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Hola, frisch: Es mucho más estremecedor el haber escuchado a personas de ambos lados (presos y guardianes)... En cuanto a la cuestión que se me planteó hay una falta de conocimiento histórico y alrededor del mismo me sigo haciendo muchas preguntas.

En los campos de concentración custodiados por las SS no había "huevos" a entrar con Oro... Los "agujeros naturales" eran explorados y si los guardianes sospechaban del otro "vehículo" (el estómago) hacían beber aguarrás...

Además, para "ilustrar", el Sonderkommanden era el encargado de los cadáveres dentro de los campos de concentración nazis. Su misión consistía en deshacerse de ellos, no sin antes haberles extraído los dientes de oro y ocuparse de las cenizas de los crematorios.

Los Sonderkommanden eran prisioneros y que tenían una función TEMPORAL y, al poco tiempo, eran asesinados y sustituidos por otros. Y la primera tarea que realizaba un Sonderkommanden era deshacerse de aquel a quien sustituía...

Además, si un Sonderkommanden se apropiaba de alguna pieza de Oro y era descubierto inmediatamente era introducido vivo en el horno...

En los campos de concentración nazis era mucho más valorado el pelo humano, ya que el Oro se perdía por el "camino"... Y, sin embargo, yo que siempre me pregunto el porqué de las cosas, lanzo esta pregunta: ¿Era necesario esperar a la cremación para obtener los dientes de Oro? Lo digo porque es sabido que en esos campos se hacía una revisión dental y, evidentemente, no para conocer su salud y me consta que ya entonces se realizaban "extracciones" de ese Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Abr 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Os cuento algo de este largo més que me he pasado de hospitales.
> 
> ...




Pues eso, Meliflua, muchas gracias por contar un caso real.

La vida, al fin y al cabo, está sólo repleta de casos reales y todos vivimos como si estos fuesen excepcionales.

Te deseo que tus circunstancias vayan a mejor.

Un abrazo bien fuerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

# amtt: No la he visto y espero hacerlo... aunque vete a saber cuándo. En realidad, amtt, en este embrollo de Crimea/Ucrania/Sanciones están muy claras las intenciones de EE.UU. y que han estado secundadas por sus "aliados" de la UE/OTAN, aún en contra de los propios intereses nacionales de cada país. Menos mal que en Rusia en estos momentos hay un tipo inteligente y "frío" como Putin, sino no quiero imaginarme dónde podríamos estar ahora mismo.

Sin embargo, fijate como ahora llevamos tiempo sin saber nada al respecto. Claro, es que la "china" le ha tocado ahora a Yemen... "Mañana" volverán a tocar los "huevos" en Ucrania o donde le plazca al Tío Tom...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Es mucho más estremecedor el haber escuchado a personas de ambos lados (presos y guardianes)... En cuanto a la cuestión que se me planteó hay una falta de conocimiento histórico y alrededor del mismo me sigo haciendo muchas preguntas.



Precisamente, Primo Levi fue el más crítico entre los críticos de cómo sus congéneres (de cultura y sobre todo, religión) se comportaban entre sí mismos. Levi fue implacable, su hermano de religión era tan tirano que el tirano que inventó el campo de concentración.

Siempre admiré esa distancia que mantuvo Primo Levi ante su propio sufrimiento.

Pocas personas son capaces de ello.

Mi comentario a Lamadama era tan sólo para darle las gracias de traerme a la memoria a Primo Levi. Nada más, Fernando.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un artículo que va en la misma línea de lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Fiebre por el

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (9 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, Beto, aquí en este hilo no somos muy partidarios del BitCoin, pero respeto a quienes crean en él. Le comento esto porque, normalmente, evitamos este tema y entiendo que hay en el foro hilos específicos para quienes quieran debatir sobre el mismo. En lo personal, le diré que me parece una estupenda "idea", pero demasiado "buena"... Si es realmente "libre" no la dejarán "prosperar"...
> 
> Saludos.



si si, no queria importunar el hilo. Voy leyendo todos los que puedo sobre metales, pero tengo tan poco para "colaborar" o comentar, que para una cosa que vi se me hizo dificil callarme.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La importancia del oro para gobiernos y personas en tiempos de crisis

Saludos.


----------



## racional (9 Abr 2015)

Esto tiene pinta de que ya no va subir al menos en 10 años.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Abr 2015)

Comentario de actualidad del martes 8 de abril de 2015 | Juan Ramón Rallo

Aquí Rallo explica muy bien qué está pasando en cuanto a la burbuja más grande jamás vista. Suiza ha emitido bonos a *10 años* en tipos negativos. 

Cuando esto estalle... y creo que será cuando la línea roja que se llama confianza (en los bancos centrales) se rompa, el oro no tendrá precio. *No habrá mercado de oro.*

---------- Post added 09-abr-2015 at 17:33 ----------

Los riesgos de cada clase de activo en la actualidad - Rankia

Llinares, diversificación. Siempre es bueno leer a este hombre.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Abr 2015)

racional dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de que ya no va subir al menos en 10 años.




Na! Si total con cuatrocientas mil miserables toneladas de oro se puede cubrir la deuda usana. No se cuando petara si dentro de 5,10,15 años o dentro de un mes, pero lo que vaticino Káiser de onzas a 70000 $ ya me parece hasta poco.


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2015)

*lamadama* juzgar sin conocer las circunstancias, es tan absurdo como explicar lo que se siente al parir, siendo un hombre.

Y decir que uno jamás obraría de una u otra manera con la boca llena, es solo hipocresía y sobre todo ignorancia.

En cuanto al mad max, espero y deseo ser el primero en palmarla en un hipotético desmadre nuclear o de guerra biológica o armagedónes varios...no quiero tener que escribir nunca un libro narrando lo que me vi obligado a hacer.

Por cierto, mis € convertidos a oro, siguen comportándose mejor que mis € sin convertir. 

Buena tarde a tod@s


----------



## timi (9 Abr 2015)

pues relacionado con el tema prepper , enlazo una noticia , que bien podría estar hablando de aquí en un tiempo , no esta de mas una despensa e intentar tener las necesidades mas primarias cubiertas en esa despensa y sin depender de nada ni de nadie una temporada,,,

CuestiÃ³n de semanas | EconomÃ©trica

saludos


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> pues relacionado con el tema prepper , enlazo una noticia , que bien podría estar hablando de aquí en un tiempo , no esta de mas una despensa e intentar tener las necesidades mas primarias cubiertas en esa despensa y sin depender de nada ni de nadie una temporada,,,
> 
> CuestiÃ³n de semanas | EconomÃ©trica
> 
> saludos



En la foto del artículo quedan los *special K*...que evidentemente no se pueden considerar un alimento (eso sabe a paja prensada)

E cuanto a ese trasfondo que vive Venezuela, os comento lo dicho por un emigrante reciente:

Hace unas semanas un chaval que vino a trabajar a España hará 4 años, me decía que esto era el maná, que con su sueldo podía comprar comida, llenar el depósito, pagar un alquiler...que no entendía de que nos quejábamos los españoles, que más de uno debería irse para allá.

Me llegó a decir que la policía/ejercito, campa a sus anchas por las calles cacheando y extorsionando, incluso apaleando y encarcelando a todo el que les caiga mal, y el pueblo está maniatado, pues es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola...quién protesta o se planta las paga como ejemplo.

Me comentó que es difícil encontrar algunas cosas fundamentales como pañales, medicinas, alimentos específicos para niños...

Espero que no sean las barbas de nuestros vecinos las que estén cortando...el poder del $ y la demagogia política pueden postrar de rodillas hasta al mismo Zeus.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Le recuerdo que en este hilo tenemos un sentimiento bajista en relación al Oro y a otros MPs, así como con la mayor parte de las Materias Primas. Si eso va a durar 10 años, no lo sé, pero me parece una auténtica "empanada" mental... Y, vamos a ver, si a Vd. le interesa un "pimiento" y parte del "otro" el Oro, pues qué coño le importa la evolución de su precio. ¡Ojo! que sería lícito, pero no tiene sentido en este hilo y menos con esa "maravillosa" argumentación que expone... Lo del "nick" no pega precisamente con el "razonamiento", se lo tiene que mirar...

# paketazo: Venezuela es un tema caótico desde hace ya hace décadas y las opiniones que puedas recabar serán "cara" o "cruz", en función de la "ideología" de quienes las recibas y eso te lo digo por experiencia propia. Ahora bien, el desajuste producido en aquel país está propiciado por los EE.UU., independientemente del impresentable de Maduro, pero entiendo que hubo una etapa "chavista" que fue muy beneficiosa para Venezuela. Además, si vemos el comportamiento de las divisas es que vemos que esto sigue unas "pautas". Un simple ejemplo: el par USD/VEF (Bolivar) estaba el 1/12/09 en 2,1475 y hoy está alrededor de 6,2998... Para que luego nos digan a los "metaleros" que el Oro no "preserva", pues nada que sigan confiando en el "papel"...

¡Ah! entre tener y no tener, mejor la escopeta y las latas de atún... Sino para qué comprar MPs... Cada cual tiene que buscar las mejores "soluciones" que él entienda y para las "situaciones" concretas que también estime. El "mantra" prepper es claro: Despensa, Armas, MPs... Por tanto, se puede englobar todo o aquello que se adapte a nuestras "percepciones"...

Más tarde vuelvo aportando información.

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (9 Abr 2015)

Buenas noches.

Una cosa q no logró de enterder.

?porque hay personas q prefieren pagar comprando bonos ahora q hay interés negativo en vez de simplemente guardar el dinero ? O comprar por ejemplo mps si lo q quieren es tener seguro su dinero?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Ahí os dejo un par de artículos bastante interesantes...

- NADA ES COMO PARECE: LOS BRICS Y LA MENTIRA DE LA “DES-DOLARIZACIÃ“N” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Khazin: The global recession will exceed the Great Depression by 2.5 times - Fort Russ

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2015 at 22:30 ----------

# amtt: Te aconsejo que leas el artículo de Llinares y que, gentilmente, nos ha aportado Ladrillófilo. Lo tienes en el post nº 6598. Y, por mi parte, te añado esto: "Quienes creen que el dinero hace todo, terminan haciendo todo por dinero." Voltaire

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Abr 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Desconozco en qué he metido la pata para recibir tus insultos, pero por si acaso, discúlpame.
> 
> Un saludo.



Lamadama, juraria que paketazo te estaba dando la razon, todo lo contrario de insultos, pero es cierto que el inicio era ambiguo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Un placer volver a saber de ti y aprovecho para saludarte. Ojalá te animes a participar por este hilo. Respecto a lo que comentas, yo tampoco he apreciado "insultos"... Es más, paketazo suele caracterizarse por ser bastante dialogante y diría que NUNCA le he visto insultar a NADIE... Supongo que ha debido haber una "mala interpretación".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Desconozco en qué he metido la pata para recibir tus insultos, pero por si acaso, discúlpame.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



No, no...yo nunca insulto a nadie, no al menos conscientemente. Solo ponía el comentario para reforzar tu aporte y sobre todo por el libro que recomiendas leer.

Insultar es la derrota del razonamiento y el diálogo, disculpame tu a mi por haber quizá dado por echo que lo que yo interpreto y pienso al escribir es lo que perciben los que me leen.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Ayer estuve charlando con algunos conocidos que se dedican al tema turístico en la costa (vamos, playita de toda la vida), sus comentarios fueron demoledores, parece ser que las previsiones se están cumpliendo y la recuperación de la economía española brilla por su ausencia.

Os explico:

Antes de la crisis lo normal es que los hoteles abrieran unos 15 días antes de semana santa y no cerraban hasta finales de octubre (algunos aguantaban hasta mediados de noviembre). Inclusive había algunos que abrían todo el año.

Cuando comenzó la crisis, algunos hoteles aguantaron bastante bien (ajustando precios), otros (pocos) abrían unos días antes de semana santa y cerraban unos días después (entre 5 y 7 días) y volvían a abrir a finales de mayo para posteriormente cerrar a últimos de septiembre, los que peor lo llevaban (poquísimos) tuvieron que cerrar definitivamente debido a que no podían hacer frente a sus deudas (muchos también se empepitaron), algunas cadenas más grandes aprovecharon y se hicieron con algunos de éstos. Esto aguantó así más o menos hasta 2012. Lo que abrían todo el año se quedaron sólo en uno o dos (de ser más de 10).

Poco a poco las cosas fueron empeorando (a pesar de ligeros repuntes ocasionales, nuevo turismo como el de los rusos, "vrotes berdesh", etc.) y los hoteles que abrían sólo para semana santa y en los meses de verano eran mayoría, encima abrían pocos días antes de semana santa (4 o 5) cerrando un par de días después de ésta; volvían a abrir hasta finales de julio y cerraban a mediados de septiembre.

Pero este año me comentan que las cosas son mucho peor, los hoteles que abren toda la temporada han tenido bastante ocupación antes y durante la semana santa (muy cercano al 100%), pero fue terminar la semana santa y los hoteles están vacíos, el que mejor está, tiene una ocupación de un 25% cuando normalmente en estas fechas la ocupación no solía bajar del 60%, alguno comenta que lleva 20 años en esto y nunca había visto nada peor.

Los rusos que estaban "levantando la economía" con su turismo, ni están, ni se les espera (a pesar de la bajada del euro)

Encima pasaron cosas muy curiosas, cuando hubo auge de rusos, los hoteles les daban preferencia a éstos porque pagaban sin más, entonces los clientes ingleses que pedían descuento los dejaban de lado, ahora que los rusos no han venido, los ingleses ya tienen otros destinos turísticos o también notan la crisis y viajan menos.

El turismo español ha sido muy bueno en semana santa, así que nuestro porqueyolovalguismo sigue siendo el pan nuestro de cada día (cosa que beneficia a hoteles y al turismo en general).

En conclusión, las cosas están muy muy mal en el turismo, no sé que va a suceder porque este escenario no lo contemplaban los hosteleros y están viendo que eso de la recuperación es puro cuento. Ni que decir de los trabajadores, que están trabajando por días, con horarios muy jodidos y sueldos bajos (de otra manera el hotel tendría que cerrar.

Encima les crecen los enanos y la competencia sale de donde menos te lo esperas (aprovechando el tema que lleváis):

Así recuperará su esplendor Prora, la ciudad de vacaciones nazi


Spoiler



En 1936 al Tercer Reich decidió construir una enorme ciudad de vacaciones con capacidad para 20.000 personas en la isla de Rügen, la mayor de Alemania.

Según publica el portal inmobiliario Idealista, la idea de Hitler consistía en crear una especie de resort familiar, una ciudad de vacaciones al estilo de 'Marina d'Or'. Y así surgió Prora, un lugar con todo tipo de comodidades para que cada obrero del país pudiese disfrutar de unos días de descanso en la playa.

El complejo consta de ocho edificios idénticos que se extienden sobre más de cuatro kilómetros a unos 150 metros de la playa. Cada habitación del resort de Prora tiene vistas al Mar Báltico y miden 5 por 2,5 metros cuadrados. Incluían dos camas, un armario y un lavabo, siendo los baños y las duchas comunes.

Nunca se usó para vacaciones

Sin embargo, esta espectacular construcción nunca se llegó a utilizar como resort de vacaciones, a pesar de los planes originales. Con el estallido de la II Guera Mundial las obras se interrumpieron y los edificios fueron usados como campos de refugiados improvisados. Alojaban a civiles que huían de los bombardeos aliados.

Al finalizar la guerra, Prora quedó en zona de ocupación soviética y fue utilizada como base militar por el ejército rojo. Más tarde se convertiría en escuela militar y en residencia de la unidad paracaidista de élite de la república federal alemana. 

Esta enorme 'ciudad de vacaciones' fantasma se encontraba abandonada desde 1992 hasta que hace unos años un grupo de empresarios alemanes decidieron revivirla y darle el uso para el que fue creada. Quieren transformarlo de nuevo en un complejo de apartamentos turísticos y hoteles. Un sitio acogedor para descansar unos días en la isla de Rügen.




Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Es como dices y tenemos la "suerte" de que nuestro Turismo todavía "funciona"... A favor tenemos que mucho del Turismo internacional que se dirigía hacia el mundo árabe se queda por aquí. De hecho, seguimos siendo muy competitivos en precios y servicios, independientemente de las bondades del clima.

Ciertamente, apenas se observan turistas rusos y eso puede deberse a dos causas: una por las sanciones de nuestro país a Rusia y la segunda, supongo que es la más factible y es que el Rublo ha sufrido una fuerte devaluación en relación al Euro. Aunque, ambas "razones" son relativas, ya que el ruso "medio" no puede hacer de turista fuera de su país, pero porque sus ingresos no se lo permiten... Sin embargo, parece que existe un cambio de "gustos" y el Turismo ruso se está dirigiendo mayoritariamente hacia Turquía y Egipto ya que esos países han sufrido también una fortísima devaluación de sus monedas.

Respecto a la noticia enlazada, bueno eso sería una idea "inicial". Al final del la II WW, la Isla de Rügen era utilizada para la experimentación militar alemana. Y parece que allí se probó una "bomba de desintegración" el 12 de Octubre de 1944... El "hongo" que formó fue visto por una formación de cazas americanos y hay bastante "literatura" al respecto. Hasta donde yo he podido llegar, diría que SÍ se probó "algo" allí.

Y os dejo esto: - Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (10 Abr 2015)

Con respecto a una noticia de ayer os dejo todo el tochaco a continuación.



_"In the 14 months since Russian President Vladimir Putin annexed Crimea and sent proxy fighters to invade eastern Ukraine, *Russian companies have won more than $212 million in United Nations contracts* to ferry troops, supplies and equipment -- on peacekeeping missions."_

UN paid Russian air charters hundreds of millions while Putin invaded Ukraine | Fox News




------------------------------------------------------------------------



_"In 1971 he [*Patriarch Kirill*] was appointed representative of the Moscow Patriarchate at the World Council of Churches and has been actively involved in the *ecumenical activity* of the Russian Orthodox Church since then."_













Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution -- Professor Antony Sutton - YouTube

_"*Stalin* was brought up in the house of a Catholic Priest with his Catholic mother, went to Catholic school, was an Altar Boy, went to a Catholic College. He graduated in 1892 first in his class and at the age of 14 he was accepted to enter the "Orthodox" *Seminary of Tiflis* (Tbilisi, Georgia), a *Jesuit institution* to be trained as a Jesuit priest."_


_"Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinsky, nicknamed *Iron Felix*, was a Soviet statesman and a prominent member of Polish and Russian revolutionary movements."
"Dzerzhinsky is best known for establishing and developing the Soviet secret police forces, serving as their director from 1917 to 1926."
"As a child, before taking to Marxist ideology, *Felix considered becoming a Jesuit priest*."_


_Moscow becomes ‘third Rome’_
Moscow becomes â€˜third Romeâ€™ â€” RT News

_"In some writings even the Babylonian rulers were seen as the spiritual forefathers of the rulers of Moscow"_
Bercken 1999, p. 148; Lettenbauer 1961, p. 57
http://www.ksk.edu.ee/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/KVUOA_Toimetised_12-Laats.pdf


-----------------------------------------------------------------

NY Times 1988

"...during which both hope to start the search for a new world order."
"Mr. Gorbachev landed here more than 12 hours after Mr. Bush, having met this morning with Pope John Paul II at the Vatican"
THE MALTA SUMMIT - Destiny in Air, Leaders Arrive For the Summit - NYTimes.com

_"In December 1989, John Paul II met with the Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev at the Vatican and each expressed his respect and admiration for the other. *Gorbachev once said "The collapse of the Iron Curtain would have been impossible without John Paul II.*"_













_"The Russian Foreign Ministry said Tuesday that its diplomatic academy had bestowed an honorary doctorate upon former US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger"_
http://sputniknews.com/russia/20131029/184419476.html








------------------------------------------------------------------


_"*Paolo Dezza* was a Roman Catholic *Jesuit cardinal*"
"He was *confessor to two popes*, Paul VI and John Paul I."_



_"conde-duque de Olivares, valido del rey Felipe IV (que reina hasta 1665)"

"[...]la trayectoria de dos jesuitas, los padres Fernando de Salazar y Francisco Aguado, por su importante papel en la política de la Monarquía, dado que *ambos fueron confesores del valido del Rey*, don Gaspar de Guzmán, Conde-Duque de Olivares."_


_"It was *Le Tellier, Jesuit confessor to Louis XIV*, who in the 1680's persuaded that monarch to revoke the Edict of Nantes, which granted religious liberty to Protestants."_


_"Despite setbacks during the early eighteenth century Rites Controversy, the *Jesuits in China remained important experts* in the Astro-Calendric Bureau and supervisors in *the Qing dynasty’s imperial workshops*."_








_How much influence does Father Tikhon Shevkunov have over the Russian president?_
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/f2fcba3e-65be-11e2-a3db-00144feab49a.html#axzz3WtDN1Eef


Encuentre las 7 diferencias:


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2015)

Nuestras onzas doradas se han revalorizado 20€ en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

En lo que va de 2015, sin duda es la mejor inversión que llevo...de lo poco que llevo ahora mismo.

Sigo esperando ese bajón bursátil que pueda arrastrar al oro en un primer momento, no tengo prisa. 

Están jugando con el tema de Grecia para subir o bajar al € según a ellos les interese, el que opere con derivados y esté metido en intradía si es pillo y sabe manejar gráficas de 5/15 minutos, puede sacarle un buen pico a estos movimientos tan exagerados.

El oro/$ sigue en rango sin romper por ningún lado, y para sacar líneas es el que nos interesa. Bien es cierto que el € nos está "jodiendo" para este menester, de comprar cualquier cosa referenciada en $ (oro/petróleo/cacao/café...)

Pero los creadores del $ también se van a "joder" si se siguen apreciando, USA vive de las exportaciones ... a ver a quién exporta como esto siga así.

*Refinanciado* si aquí no viene el turismo, imagínate a USA con la revalorización del $ cuantos irán...todo tiene sus dos lados. Unos ganarán (los que tengan $, y otros perderán, los que tengan empresas exportadoras o basadas en el turismo en USA)

Por cierto *Fernando* el Rublo fetén. 

El rublo sigue con su escalada alcista

Buen día a to2


----------



## oinoko (10 Abr 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Una cosa q no logró de enterder.
> 
> ...




El BCE esta comprando 65.000 millones de deuda al mes, eso es 2 veces y media el total de deuda que se emite cada mes (menos mal que no querían distorsionar el mercado), y ya están diciendo que no compraran deuda por debajo del -0,2% , osea que nos están diciendo que SI que la compraran a ese precio. 
Los bancos compran con dinero gratis prestado por el BCE deuda al -0,02% y luego se la revenden al mismo BCE que les presto la pasta al -0,2%.

Se sacan un 0,18% limpio. ( multiplicado por los años de vida media de la deuda)

Suponiendo para simplificar que fuera todo letras a un año, un 0,18% de 65.000 millones, son 117 millones limpios al mes por hacer de intermediarios, porque recordemos que el dinero no es suyo, son sólo meros gestores, porque compran con dinero de otro. En una operación con muchos ceros pero increiblemente sencilla.

Es el absurdo y la perversión del sistema llevada al límite.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Yo he estado muchos años en los mercados y no te creas que no me "pican" las ganas de entrar en el "juego". Ahora, en el cortísimo plazo, se puede ganar bastante dinero tanto en las Divisas como en las Materias Primas, y me refiero al "papel"... Ahora bien, mi salud me agradece esa ausencia "presencial" y prefiero gestionar mis inversiones desde la lejanía. Además, tenemos mejor "perspectiva" y análisis viendo los toros desde la barrera que dentro del ruedo... ¿No?

Sí, en el Rublo dimos en el pleno, lo mismo que yo en el Real Brasileño, fijate lo que se hubiera ganado desde que lo recomendé... Ahora mismo, mucho mejor estar en liquidez y fuera de los mercados. A malas, y para matar el "gusanillo", voy aportando a mis FI y PP, que ahora están totalmente situados en RF corto o perfil "conservador", y de esa manera consigo un mínimo de rentabilidad y tengo "liquidez" para mover cuando los mercados caigan. ¿Sabes? He aprendido que se consiguen más rentabilidades "pisando suelo" que buscando rentabilidades que al final se vuelven contra uno mismo.

SÍ, ya estoy viendo que mis MPs se están revalorizando, pero vamos eso ya lo sabía hace ya muchos años. Hay algo que se llama "cultura" y que no tiene nada que ver con la "tecnología" que nos asola...

Volviendo a las divisas, ahí va a haber "oportunidades" para cuando corrijan los mercados o, simplemente, vuelva a extremarse la situación geopolítica. Ya no hablo de la energética a futuro...

# oinoko: Ja,ja,ja... Muy bueno tu comentario y SÍ deberíamos ver lo que es "evidente"... En cualquier caso, para complementar tu comentario, hoy hay un buen artículo de Moisés Romero, que aparece tanto en La Carta de la Bolsa como en es.investing, que aconsejo para quienes quieran consultarlo. A mí no me deja enlazarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2015)

Interesante artículo...

- Vozpópuli - La lenta extinción de la democracia

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Nuestras onzas doradas se han revalorizado 20€ en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.



Causa de....?


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2015)

L'omertá dijo:


> Causa de....?



Sobre todo a la bajada del €, ya dijimos el día que se comentó lo de la QE a la europea, que al menos el oro podría salvaguardar parte del patrimonio ante esta moda destructiva sobre el poder adquisitivo FIAT.

Por lo demás lo que es el oro/$ ha subido, pero tampoco nada fuera de lo normal.

un saludo a to2


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Abr 2015)

En zh pone que hoy sube porque los indios han rebelado que las importaciones de oro subieron.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-10/gold-jumps-after-india-reveals-import-surge


----------



## meliflua (10 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos. 

Os dejo este enlace al hilo de la liquidación del Banco de Madrid, que casualidad que uno de los administradores concursales sea D. Pedro Martin Molina, precisamente al que está investigando la UDEF.

No os parece raro raro raro que el Banco de Madrid, un banco de Inversión, que no tiene riesgos de créditos impagados, que lo único que hace es administrar fondos de inversión y cobrar por ello, con una liquidez brutal, se decida SU LIQUIDACIÓN, se adjudique su gestora a RENTA 4, del OPUS DEI, se nombre administrador concursal a este individuo, y por otro lado, las cajas de ahorro que estaban todas en quiebra se decida salvarlas con miles de millones de euros de los Españoles, y a este banco por blanquear dinero de 30 personajes lo liquiden?

Esto es más de lo mismo, la mafia que todo lo puede decide a quien interesa salvar, y a quien se le hunde y se reparten por cuatro perras sus activos, perjudicando a los usuarios del banco, perdiendo cientos de puestos de trabajo y en fin.

Perdonar mi cabreo, pero es que no me cabe en la cabeza que hayan liquidado el banco, hayan regalado la gestora a Renta 4, se está pensando medio regalar INTERDIN a otro gestor, El administrador concursal se va a llevar 5 o 6 millones de Euros, y los depositantes, 500 por lo menos que tenían en liquidez mas de 100.000€ van a perder la diferencia. 

Lo lógico hubiera sido bloquear las cuentas sospechosas de blanqueo, confiscar el dinero si se demuestra que es de procedencia ilícita y el banco sigue con el otro 99,9% de sus clientes que somos gente honrada, trabajadora de clase media, ahogada por esta crisis de mierda, ………

ME CAGO EN TODODODODODODODODODODO

La UDEF investiga a un administrador que acumula más de 175 empresas en quiebra. Noticias de España


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2015)

*meliflua* más claro no se puede decir, si sabían que cuentas eran las que estaban sucias, no tenían más que procesar a sus titulares, embargar las cuentas y procesar a los directivos...y san se acabó.

Piensa por ejemplo que el Santander tenga 20 o 30 cuentas fraudulentas...¿liquidarían el banco?

Hay varios bancos que desde hace años se sabe que hicieron un imperio a partir del blanqueo de capitales, incluso alguno que se ha asentado recientemente en España y se ha llevado a una famosa caja de ahorros gallega a precio de saldo, se le involucra con el blanqueo del narcotráfico a escalas impresionantes...y a pesar de ello, se le ponen todas las facilidades para adquirir la caja de ahorros de turno y campar a sus anchas.

Lo que ha pasado con Banco de Madrid, bien razonado es absurdo, otra cosa es que el banco estuviera quebrado o fuera insolvente...pero bueno, la "mafia" es así, o estas con ellos, o estás en su contra, y para estar en su contra has de ser tan grande como ellos, si no, colleja y camina.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Abr 2015)

meliflua: esa es la cuestión, las anotaciones electrónicas son sólo eso, a veces es muy tentador y está "cantado" ganar un dinerillo extra por medio de transacciones electrónicas, pero a final de cuentas ya sabéis lo que pasa si alguien de arriba decide que otro alguien debe morir, lo hacen y punto, y les importa una PM quien esté en medio.

Cuidado, lo virtual es muy tentador, pero eso tiene dueño, si la cosa se pone chunga y el dueño lo decide, las anotaciones electrónicas simplemente desaparecerán.

Con los MPs se joden, por eso los odian tanto, lo más jodido para ellos es que tienen que utilizarlo para negociar con otros dueños.

Sobre mi anterior post, me faltó añadir que este año muchos hoteles no han abierto en semana santa, esto es debido a que no consiguieron suficientes reservas, esperarán si tienen suficientes para los meses fuertes (julio y agosto), si no consiguen un "cupo mínimo" (el cual no lo sé) no abrirán.

Creo que esto indica que el mercado se está reduciendo y se está ajustando la demanda, sólo sobrevivirá una parte, la que mejor espabile (vamos, como todo en general.

Fernando, paketazo, más tarde os respondo que ahora me tengo que ir.

Saludos

---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 19:53 ----------

paketazo: ¿Cuánto tendría que subir la bolsa europea para ajustarse a la bajada del euro?

Es decir, quizás si se toma como punto de referencia cuanto estaba ésta cuando tuvimos el último máximo del EUR/USD quizás tengamos un indicador (o al menos una variable resuelta) de hasta cuanto subirá la bolsa o dejará de caer el euro (no sé si me explico).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: Ojalá no te hayan pillado "pasta"... Mira, lo del Banco de Madrid no tiene la más mínima lógica y es que, por esa misma regla de tres, no se tendría que haber rescatado a NADIE de nuestro sistema bancario y que, seguramente, hoy en día continúa estando mucho más "podrido" que lo que pudiera estar esa entidad que ha sido "liquidada". Yo sigo pensando que esto estaba "programado" desde hace tiempo. De hecho, yo tenía cuenta en Interdín y cuando me enviaron una "determinada" comunicación ya me "olió" mal, así que a finales del pasado año la dí de baja. Lástima por ese Broker al que "adjudicarán" y, probablemente, a esa entidad extranjera que está tan interesado en entrar en el mercado español. 

La "moraleja", meliflua, es que cuando menos dinero haya dentro del Sistema, sobre todo bancario, mucho mejor... A "malas", Bancolchón y que, con todos sus riesgos, es el mejor banco del mundo, al menos en los momentos actuales...

# Refinanciado: Imagino que paketazo te dará su opinión, pero entiendo que el "faro" ahora mismo cuando hablamos de "Bolsas europeas" es el DAX alemán... Si tenemos en cuenta que éste está en subida libre, pues "pronosticar" cuánto puede subir me parece que es más bien una cuestión para consultar con la "bola de cristal"... Ahora mismo, hay una irracionalidad absoluta en los mercados y eso puede durar "X" tiempo, aunque yo no le doy más allá de finales del próximo Verano... La corrección vendrá y será DURÍSIMA...

Por si quieres "especular" al respecto de lo que preguntas, fijate en estos datos: a estas alturas del pasado año, el EUR/USD en los 1,38 y el DAX en los 9300. Hoy: EUR/USD a 1,06 y el DAX a cerrado en los 12374,73... Tampoco hay tanta "diferencia"... ¿No?

Y os dejo este interesante artículo...

- LO QUE SE AVECINA: MANIOBRAS GEOPOLÃTICAS DE EEUU CONTRA RUSIA EN ASIA Y EL CÃUCASO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Abr 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> No os parece raro raro raro....




Meliflua, por supuesto que es raro, pero es raro desde el punto de vista de la persona que trata de ser honesta y le cae el yunque sobre la cabeza.

Desde el punto de vista de los que controlan el cotarro, a lo sumo, es un daño colateral que, por ejemplo, en los accidentes, las aseguradoras, lo zanjan con una compensación de x miles de euros por fallecido.

Siempre me llamó la atención esa manera de poner precio al muerto.

¡Inmoral!

Por cierto, ¿te has fijado que el término moral o inmoral ya no se utiliza, se estila, en la jerga del siglo XXI?

Cabría preguntarse que el Estado que todos conformamos y al que todos contribuimos debería, precisamente, defendernos en tales situaciones. Pero no es el caso Meliflua, el Estado (la Nación, la Patria, Mi País o como narices le llamen a eso) ya no existe (de hecho no se me ocurre ninguna época en la que existió, entendido como defensor de t o d o s los ciudadanos - eso es un mito fundacional, nada más) y lo cierto es que no te va a defender, tenlo por seguro.

Esto es como lo que nos cuentan de la época del Neardental sólo que en vez de garrotes en la mano llevan Iphones.

Meliflua que no decaiga el ánimo, ¡por favor!

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de leer un artículo realmente "flipante" y que trata sobre el mercado de los Bonos. Para que veáis hasta dónde está llegando la "sin razón", México ha vendido Bonos a ¡100 años! en ¡Euros! al 4,20%... Apostar por una moneda que está en la "cuerda floja", con apenas "tiempo" desde su creación, aparte de otras consideraciones de carácter geopolítico, es un auténtico suicidio financiero, por no hablar del rendimiento, ya que el Peso mexicano es ahora mismo una moneda débil y no creo que eso vaya a cambiar en el tiempo... Fijaros en que en Abril de 2001 un Euro equivalía a 7,7 pesos y hoy compra 16,1 pesos. Por tanto, deja de lado el efecto devaluatorio que pueda existir en el futuro. Lo dicho: un auténtico "despropósito" que, sin embargo, se ha comprado... Os dejo el enlace al artículo...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Milestones in Bond Insanity: Negative 10-Year Yield on Swiss Bonds, Mexico Sells 100-Year Bonds Denominated in Euros; Are 1000-Year Bonds Next?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Fernando, gracias por el dato, supongo que paketazo ya responderá, respecto a mi especulación, estoy intentando atar cabos.

¿Cómo me hago con activos europeos a bajo precio?, sabemos que los precios están burbujeados, pero si los bajan de precio, dichos activos no cubrirán la deuda asumida (tal y como sucede a los bancos con las vivienda); además de que "reventarán" un mercado que no conviene porque se nos cae el chollo.

¿Cuánto necesitan bajar de precio los activos? Supongamos que como mínimo un 50%, pero eso sería inasumible para avalar las deudas pendientes con los activos que queden. Se podría hacer un descuento de máximo un 20%, pero aún así serían demasiado caros para los interesados.

¿Qué tal si bajamos el precio de la moneda un 30%?, pues no estaría mal, eso se puede vender como algo bueno y maquillaría las exportaciones, lo malo es que las importaciones se verían afectadas, pero si no hablamos de ellos, nadie lo notará.

Bueno, ya lo tenemos, activos con un descuento de un 20% y una depreciación de la moneda un 30% hacen que los activos bajen un 50% sin que nadie se dé cuenta y la rueda siga girando.

Pero, tenemos algunos inconvenientes, los cortijos de aquí se verán afectados porque el valor de sus activos bajarán un 50% y encima no podrán importar productos y materias primas necesarias para desarrollar su actividad.

Bueno, por parte de las materias primas y las importaciones, se podría subir el valor de la moneda de referencia, de esa manera, las materias primas no se resentirán, como la mayoría de las reservas están en esa moneda (inclusive las de las multinacionales), incluso se verán beneficiadas. Además como beneficio colateral, podríamos apalear un poco a los productores rebeldes de materias primas, poniéndolos contra las cuerdas a ver que sucede.

Vale, pero seguimos con el problemas de pérdida de valor de activos, además, depreciar la moneda puede acarrear una subida de intereses (aunque "de boquilla" eso quieren, pero saben que realmente sería su hundimiento) y eso sí que puede afectar a que los países se sigan financiando, entonces la rueda dejaría de girar.

Bueno, entonces hacemos que el banco central compre deuda por el doble de la demanda, de esa manera matamos dos pájaros de un tiro, por una parte, los gobiernos podrá seguir financiándose con intereses muy bajos a través de entidades financieras, que a su vez ganarán dinero con la diferencia de intereses (aunque sean bajos, multiplicado por miles de millones sólo por hacer clicks, es un chollo) haciendo de intermediarios entre el banco central y el país emisor.

Con eso tendríamos cubierta la financiación de países y mantener los intereses bajos.

Con la otra mitad, se comprará deuda antigua de las entidades financieras, con ella, se llegará al acuerdo de que se utilice para mantener el valor de los activos, es decir, meter el dinero en la bolsa para que ésta suba el equivalente a la pérdida del valor de los activos y de la moneda. Con esa los cortijos estarían conformes y hasta podrían ganar dinero con ello (posicionándose en los mercados).

Bueno, es mi especulación mañanera.

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-abr-2015 at 10:15 ----------

Buenos días Fernando, hace un día estupendo y me toca cuidar a los peques, saldré de "excursión" con ellos, ya te contaré que tal.

Saludos


----------



## carraca (11 Abr 2015)

Me parece muy interesantes el debate sobre la eliminación futura del dinero físico. Os contaré una anécdota que ha sucedido en la zona donde resido esta semana precisamente. Resulta que unos trabajadores de una empresa subcon

---------- Post added 11-abr-2015 at 10:38 ----------

Perdonad no se puede escribir con niños, je,je. Continuo; Unos trabajadores de una empresa subcontratada de una gran compañía telefónica han realizado un sabotaje en la central de la zona y hemos estado un día sin señal de teléfono ni internet. No OS podéis imaginar el auténtico caos que senha vivido en los pueblos de la zona. No se podía pagar en ningún establecimiento con tarjeta de crédito, solo con efectivo. Vi gente en grandes superficies comerciales con carros llenos tener que dejarlos en la caja porque no llevaban efectivo. Todo el mundo como loco sacando en los cajeros. Suerte que me gusta ir siempre cargado, por si las moscas.
Con esto quiero exponer la vulnerabilidad que existe al depender de la electrónica e informática. OS imagina

---------- Post added 11-abr-2015 at 10:45 ----------

Perdonad de nuevo y prometo finalizar esta vez, je, je.
Os imagináis que no hubiese existido dinero físico?, Como hubiésemos adquirido nuestros productos en las tiendas ese día?. Y si se alarga más días? 
Son muchas las preguntas que me hago. Porque imaginad en condiciones donde la naturaleza devasta zonas enormes; huracanes, ciclones, terremotos, tsunamis, y ya no hablo de una tormenta solar.
Expongo lo sucedido esta semana ya que coincide con el debate del dinero físico.
Ahora si finalizo y pido nuevamente disculpas por el mensaje a capítulos.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, carraca: Efectivamente, el Sistema es un engranaje que parece funcionar perfectamente hasta que pasa "algo"... Todos conocemos los inconvenientes de una avería prolongada en el abastecimiento de electricidad, agua, etc., pues ya veríamos los efectos que tendría si eso se produjese por espacio de varios días. Y ya no hablemos de los potenciales peligros de las tormentas geomagnéticas de nivel fuerte y severo, que son capaces de crear corrientes inducidas geomagneticas nocivas (GIC) en la red de energía y en los oleoductos. Son capaces de colapsar las fuentes de poder...

Respecto a la total eliminación del dinero físico es algo que tanto puede suceder como que no... Lo más práctico es desincentivar su utilización y eso es algo que cada vez están consiguiendo más y que mejor prueba la tenemos que en la cola del "super"... ¿Cuántas personas pagan con la tarjeta o con efectivo? Para la mayor parte de la gente, su implantación no sería cuestionada, ya que ganan tanto y gastan tanto, así que su capacidad de ahorro está bastante menguada. Esa es una diatriba que tenemos algunos de los que andamos por aquí o gente que todavía tiene capacidad para generar "cash" y ya no sabe qué hacer para preservarlo, independientemente de la desconfianza asociada al Sistema.

Y os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La necedad de Carstens y Banco de MÃ©xico


Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Abr 2015)

Citi Economist Says It Might Be Time to Abolish Cash - Bloomberg Business

Respecto a la abolición del dinero en efectivo. Artículo de ayer. Suenan campanas.


----------



## Dev-em (11 Abr 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Citi Economist Says It Might Be Time to Abolish Cash - Bloomberg Business
> 
> Respecto a la abolición del dinero en efectivo. Artículo de ayer. Suenan campanas.



Es lo que quisieran , pero si hacen eso para mi será o por que tienen miedo de un pánico bancario, o por qué tienen miedo de que los hipotéticamente superiores se queden más jodidos en caso de ataque con bombas de pulso electromagnético , los tenentes de MPs pueden mover una economía , e incluso el efectivo sin respaldo de un banco central, como se explicaba en el link que puso Fernando (?) sobre la Rupia somalí.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Existe una "hoja de ruta" para la implantación del dinero electrónico a partir del 2020, pero entiendo que no va a ser de uso "forzoso", al menos en una "primera fase", ya que existe una Economía "negra" y que tiene un gran peso "específico". En cualquier caso, "saben" que las costumbres en Occidente van hacia esa utilización sin necesidad de "empujarlos"...

Otra cosa es que las entidades financieras tengan necesidad de "presionar" para vender el producto y es que las comisiones generadas son tremendamente productivas...

Dev-em, te corrijo en que la moneda era el Chelín Somalí y el ejemplo que se cita en el artículo podría darse sin problemas, al igual que muchos otros...

Es mucho más "preocupante" esto: Bundesbank Tells German Heta Creditors: Expect to Lose Half - Bloomberg Business

Y dejo un interesante artículo de Carlos Mendoza...

- Rebelion. Las crisis hist

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2015)

*refinanciado*

_paketazo: ¿Cuánto tendría que subir la bolsa europea para ajustarse a la bajada del euro?

Es decir, quizás si se toma como punto de referencia cuanto estaba ésta cuando tuvimos el último máximo del EUR/USD quizás tengamos un indicador (o al menos una variable resuelta) de hasta cuanto subirá la bolsa o dejará de caer el euro (no sé si me explico).

_

Si hablamos de índices la cosa realmente tampoco depende en gran medida ni de manera inversamente proporcional a la depreciación de una moneda respecto al resto. estábamos en 1,50€/$...estamos a 1,06€/$...un 40% se ha depreciado en términos brutos, según eso debería pasar el IBEX de 8000 a 11200...upsss ...ya se ha pasado de frenada...no, no es tan sencillo.

Yo por ejemplo, hace tiempo compré valores en Nasdaq que no variaron su precio nada, sin embargo vendí por que saqué la diferencia que me regaló en aquel momento la divisa.

Tu especulas con que se puede atraer capital por dos métodos al IBEX por ejemplo:

Uno es por la depreciación del € respecto al $, con lo que nuestra bolsa se vuelve más atractiva al poder comprar más por menos.

Por otro lado la depreciación del € en teoría potencia la exportación de bienes y servicios como todos sabemos, y esto se traslada de manera directa a la cuenta de resultado de las multinacionales.

esto sería lo bueno que podría hacer subir al IBEX en un primer momento, junto con lo que has explicado del traslado vía bancos de la QE Europea a los activos bursátiles como sucedió en USA.

Lo malo...

Muchas empresas del IBEX como también has comentado, dependen en gran medida de la importación externa a la eurozona, y de las materias primas referenciadas en $, con lo que la cuenta de resultados se vería mermada en la medida que se aprecie el $.

Habría que analizar sectorialmente las empresas cuyos resultados se beneficien de las coyunturas individualmente.

Repsol por ejemplo ve bajar el precio del crudo en $, pero también ve como al vender en € (al tener distribución directa), recauda más por lo mismo.

Si te soy sincero creo que la bolsa Española solo sube por inercia de ciclo, y por traslado de parte del capital de la bolsa USA a la Europea para aprovechar el "momentum" . 

Si a esto le añadimos las políticas absurdas de las QE, obtenemos una tormenta alcista que está más motivada por la mala praxis de los economistas del BCE, que por méritos de la depreciación del € o por aumento del PER/BPA empresarial. 

La depreciación del € se verá reflejada positiva o negativamente de aquí a 3 o 4 ejercicios trimestrales en las cuentas de algunas empresas, de momento, mi opinión es que el IBEX sube por lo dicho.

Traslado de capital de fondos USA-Europa + desvío de las QE Europea a bolsas(obliga a mantener los tipos a 0 o negativos).

Los BPA apenas han mejorado este trimestre, sin embargo la bolsa IBEX ha subido un 20% en nada...¿somos tontos?...no, solo surfeamos la ola, haciendo que sea más alta y dure un poco más...cuantos más se lo crean , más durará, y como nadie quiere quedarse fuera del pastel "*todos a una*"

El que entre ahora mismo en IBEX ganará dinero rápido, pero que no le quite el ojo, pienso que no sucederá lo que sucedió en USA durante 6 años de ciclo alcista...aquí algo raro va a pasar que se estudiará en las universidades dentro de 20 años...tiempo al tiempo.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: SÍ, paketazo, algún día, si es que todavía andamos por aquí, estudiarán en las Universidades lo que no va a tardar demasiado en producirse, es decir pocos años más y soy demasiado "optimista"... Se analizará el día en que "te voy a dar hostias con las 2 manos hasta que sean impares." Sabes que soy un "fundamentalista y, a veces para "distraerme", miro los mercados y empresas desde esa perspectiva, de manera que está MUY CLARO lo que va a suceder... Ya no entro en el AT, sino en lo que yo "entiendo" y hay que ser un imbécil al cuadrado -como el que me coloca "etiquetas"- para entrar en el juego que están proponiendo...

Sobre los mercados dejo un artículo que me ha parecido interesante. En una fuerte corrección hay mucho "valor" en los mercados emergentes y un poco más allá...

- Vozpópuli - Mercados frontera

Y este otro para los más "metaleros"...

- THE COMING GOLD RUSH: There

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Abr 2015)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Os cuento algo de este largo més que me he pasado de hospitales.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que puedas tener a tus padres contigo,aunque a "trozos"...yo no tuve tanta suerte,enterré a mi madre hace poco tiempo.Lo que daría por tenerla en una silla de ruedas no se lo puede imaginar nadie.La mejor madre que haya podido tener un hijo,nunca tuvo un capricho para ella.Todo nos lo daba y nada pedía.
La "filosofía" del foro,me la enseñó ella desde pequeño,siempre contándome historias de la guerra,y de después en los 40 hasta bién entrados los 60.
NUNCA dejéis un beso para mañana a un padre-madre porque luego ya puede ser tarde,yo la quiero como a un angel que es,pero eso no basta,hay que demostrárselo también...
Cuando llego a casa,lo único que me llena el vacío que tengo en todo el cuerpo es abrir el ordenador, y ver como está el foro de los que pensamos como pensaba ella:"El día que te sobre agua,guardala,el día que te falte no pasarás sed".
Gracias foro,me recordáis a mi ángel que ahora está en el cielo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, karlilatúnya: Mis más sinceras condolencias... Y ya sé que en estos momentos no estás para demasiadas cosas, pero te dejo esto de Rabindranath Tagore: "Cuando mi voz calle con mi muerte, mi corazón te seguirá hablando". Y, amigo, ya sabes que es y será así...

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2015)

Compañeros, es triste despedir a un padre o a una madre para siempre, pero no es algo malo, es ley de vida, y una ley lógica, no como otras que tratan de imponernos y hacernos entender como tales.

Por desgracia, he estado en algún entierro de hijos despedidos por sus padres (más de los que me hubiera gustado ver), y eso, eso...prefiero no decir lo que sentí, pero pienso que es lo peor que puede pasar a un ser humano.

Los genes, pasan de padres a hijos, junto con las costumbres y los recuerdos, eso es lo que se queda...no es mucho, pero al menos justifica la existencia de un modo bastante "lógico"

*fernando* en día que vi como se aceptaba como norma vender deuda a intereses negativos por bastantes países, entendí que algo malo va a pasar (económicamente hablando)

Nos roban vía inflación

Nos roban vía deflación (no se actualizan los salarios/pensiones...)

Y ahora nos obligan a desahorrar (pagar por poseer deuda), o invertir en productos de alto riesgo (para mi tóxicos), si queremos obtener un cierto beneficio futuro.

Los impuestos directos e indirectos in crescendo, estos se pasan la deflación por el forro, aumentan año tras año.

Baja el petróleo...pero...no baja el combustible...justificación (el $ se ha revalorizado respecto al €)

La tarifa eléctrica no para de subir...aun recuerdo la promesa de electricidad limpia vía solares, eólica, que abarataría la factura infinitamente y que solo ha servido para enriquecer a 4 listos de momento.

Las ayudas sociales (vitales), no las otras, reduciéndose o despareciendo...ya se comentó aquí en su día lo de la ley de dependencia o los recortes en sanidad.

La hucha de las pensiones bajo mínimos y a punto de quebrar a este paso en pocos años.

El ciudadano medio del que hablábamos el otro día, se ha ido convirtiendo en ciudadano de tercera o cuarta división, pero eso no es suficiente, mientras se pueda girar la tuerca una vuelta más, se hará, pues el egoísmo humano no conoce límites.

Yo también lo tengo claro, y creo que sé como va a terminar, no pienso en guerras mundiales, ni bombas, ni fusilamientos...yo más bien veo precariedad, desabastecimiento, destrucción de derechos, incremento de obligaciones, y mucho...muchísimo avasallamiento del ciudadano de a pie.

Deseo, quiero y espero equivocarme, y que nuestros salvadores televisivos hagan por una vez su trabajo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mira, tengo un amigo que me "pronosticó" hace años todo lo que estamos viviendo en nuestro país y buena parte del mundo. Estoy hablando de una persona con una gran capacidad de análisis, conocimientos, mundo "vivido", empresario y conocedor de los entresijos del "Poder". Vamos, que no es un "cualquiera"... Realmente, todavía recuerdo con perplejidad, cuando me comentaba que no me extrañará de ver el Dow Jones en los 20.000 puntos y eso me lo dijo hace unos 2 años y en aquellos momentos ese índice estaba tocando los 13.000...

Todo lo que indicas en tu comentario ya lo "sabía" él y el punto de discusión que teníamos estaba en torno a si habría "aceptación" o no por parte de la población. Él era de la opinión de que ésta "tragaría", más o menos como tú piensas y yo, sin embargo, estimo que habrá un punto de "no retorno"... Y NO creo que venga propiciado desde aquí, pero SÍ "importado".

En cualquier caso, y de acuerdo a mis "valores", pues me parece que me apuntaré a la vía "democrática" y a ver si hay suerte en las próximas elecciones de todo tipo que van a haber en nuestro país. Al menos, para que se intente cambiar la situación caótica del país y ya doy por seguro de que tampoco se arreglará, pero al menos que haya voluntad de hacerlo. Y, a las "malas", si el mundo no acaba "reventando", pues habrá un momento que decidiré "pirarme"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2015 at 23:44 ----------

Sobre lo que andamos tratando os dejo un interesante y curioso programa de radio...

- El secreto de los bancos para fabricar pobreza / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un par de noticias. Una de ellas -la foto del aeropuerto de Bangkog- ya no las comentó en el hilo el conforero sukumvir...

- Se endurece la guerra... Renminbi: la nueva elección. La divisa mundial. Noticias de Inversión

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...s-secretos-para-excluir-a-grecia-de-zona-euro
 
Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2015 at 09:29 ----------

Y este artículo va en la misma línea que debatíamos ayer paketazo y yo...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-10/stocks-are-poised-lose-50-90-next-two-years

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Abr 2015)

*liquidez*

Para que veais cómo se las gastan en Las Galias.
Foto tomada en una agencia del Banco Postal (La Poste).

24 H mínimo para retirar sumas superiores a 800 €
48 H mínimo pare emitir un talón en ventanilla
72 H mínino para retirar sumas superiores a 1500 €

A esto hay que añadir que a partir del 1 Enero de 2016 los pagos en cash estarán limitados a 1000 €

Como detalle gracioso, en Alemania no hay límite.


La foto ha salido del tamaño de las cantidades. No sé cómo subirla más grande.


----------



## frisch (12 Abr 2015)

Vídeo propagandístico del Bundesbank sobre sus reservas de oro para tranquilizar a los ciudadanos esclavos alemanes después del fallido intento de repatriar sus reservas desde los USA.

El vídeo en sí, como todos los vídeos institucionales, sólo tiene interés por el mensaje subyacente no verbalizado.

The German gold reserves - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Hola, frisch: Quizás, es que no haya tanto dinero "físico" como suponemos, aunque esa no es la "explicación" a lo que enlazas y más viendo las cantidades de que se trata. Sin embargo, cuando especulamos sobre la implantación del dinero electrónico debemos considerar en su justa medida que el 95% de la masa monetaria mundial es YA HOY DÍA "dinero electrónico"... La "impresión" no deja de ser meros apuntes contables, así que considera lo que decía al comenzar este comentario.

Por cierto, abundando en la represión financiera habida y por haber... os dejo este interesante artículo y ¡ojo! a lo que deja "entrever"...

- Bank Deposits No Longer Guaranteed By Austrian Government - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Y añado estas otras dos informaciones...

'Forbes': "Una 'deuda bomba', a punto de explotar en forma de bancarrota en Ucrania" - RT

La UE impuso el secreto en el tratado comercial con EEUU, denuncia eurodiputado / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Abr 2015)

saludos miaavg ,,,, referente al avatar , no estarás pensando en un ataque del hombre lobo ? 

dejo esto , que es el enésimo capitulo de lo de Grecia,,, lo alargaran todo lo que puedan , pero el final llegara , y no será un final feliz para los griegos.

Greek Negotiator "Shocks" Eurozone Officials, Behaves Like "Taxi Driver": Hope Of Greek Deal "Blown" | Zero Hedge

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: Desconozco los motivos del avatar del conforero miaavg, pero podrían tener cierta "asociación" con los motivos preppers y con esta leyenda: "Siendo necesaria una economía libre de la seguridad de un Estado libre, el derecho del pueblo a poseer y portar lingotes no será infringido." Y es que en los EE.UU. la Plata en formato de "bala" es muy popular. Te dejo un vídeo de cómo se hacen...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=93&v=Qmo_-1G6Tq4

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (12 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos miaavg ,,,, referente al avatar , no estarás pensando en un ataque del hombre lobo ?
> 
> dejo esto , que es el enésimo capitulo de lo de Grecia,,, lo alargaran todo lo que puedan , pero el final llegara , y no será un final feliz para los griegos.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno... pero el articulo indica la caida de calidad en la linea editorial de zerohedge... pienso que Varoufakis debe encajar la negociacion dentro de un marco teorico de negociacion de teoria de juegos y empieza mintiendo sobre sus intenciones con algun fin especifico... porque la posibilidad de no evitar un default por Grecia no es creible y la Troika lo sabe.. pero Varoufakis erre que erre...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Y otro vídeo que ya denota una determinada "filosofía"...

- https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN5L5jyYmoU

Saludos.


----------



## sukumvir (12 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Mira, tengo un amigo que me "pronosticó" hace años todo lo que estamos viviendo en nuestro país y buena parte del mundo. Estoy hablando de una persona con una gran capacidad de análisis, conocimientos, mundo "vivido", empresario y conocedor de los entresijos del "Poder". Vamos, que no es un "cualquiera"... Realmente, todavía recuerdo con perplejidad, cuando me comentaba que no me extrañará de ver el Dow Jones en los 20.000 puntos y eso me lo dijo hace unos 2 años y en aquellos momentos ese índice estaba tocando los 13.000...
> 
> Todo lo que indicas en tu comentario ya lo "sabía" él y el punto de discusión que teníamos estaba en torno a si habría "aceptación" o no por parte de la población. Él era de la opinión de que ésta "tragaría", más o menos como tú piensas y yo, sin embargo, estimo que habrá un punto de "no retorno"... Y NO creo que venga propiciado desde aquí, pero SÍ "importado".
> 
> ...





meliflua dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Os dejo este enlace al hilo de la liquidación del Banco de Madrid, que casualidad que uno de los administradores concursales sea D. Pedro Martin Molina, precisamente al que está investigando la UDEF.
> 
> ...



Si me permites mi opinion... parece que este Banco operaba en un terreno que otros monopolizan... algo parecido o en menor escala al BCCI...


----------



## timi (12 Abr 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> Muy bueno... pero el articulo indica la caida de calidad en la linea editorial de zerohedge... pienso que Varoufakis debe encajar la negociacion dentro de un marco teorico de negociacion de teoria de juegos y empieza mintiendo sobre sus intenciones con algun fin especifico... porque la posibilidad de no evitar un default por Grecia no es creible y la Troika lo sabe.. pero Varoufakis erre que erre...



el juego del poli bueno , poli malo,,,,pero al final el interrogado se lleva las ostias y canta la traviata ,,,


Fernando , el tema de los depósitos esta claro , en la próxima "fiesta" no van a rescatar bancos y los depositantes perderán lo que tengan en el,,,, avisados estamos y tenemos que obrar en consecuencia.
y el tema del ttip , que decir, si los que nos gobiernan provienen casi todos " del casino americano" se deben a sus dueños,,, esto juntado con que europa es una mierda pinchada en un palo sin democracia , el dolor esta servido y lo empezaremos a notar a la de ya.:S

---------- Post added 12-abr-2015 at 20:25 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y otro vídeo que ya denota una determinada "filosofía"...



he leído algo sobre el tema , pero claro , los americanos tiene una cultura en cuanto a las armas muy diferente que aquí , y me imagino que una bala de plata tendrá una aceptación infinitamente diferente que aquí
aquí sacar monedas de plata es raro , pero balas de plata es de reptilianos,,,
con la segunda enmienda y el tema prepper mas arraigado tiene un sentido mas "dulce ",,,

---------- Post added 12-abr-2015 at 20:45 ----------

Rajoy reclama el voto de los 'seres humanos normales' | España | EL MUNDO

joder, y el puto karma donde esta cuando se le necesita,,,,,:


----------



## sukumvir (12 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sukumvir: Respecto a tu comentario, quizás, para "clarificarlo" un poco más para aquellos que nos leen, diré que existe un "indicador" considerado como "fiable" y que es el PIB per cápita. Sin embargo, éste no tiene en cuenta algo tan fundamental como las desigualdades sociales.
> 
> Lo explicaré con un sencillo ejemplo: tenemos 100 ciudadanos y 10 de ellos producen un millón de Euros cada uno y los 90 restantes no gana nada, pues la Renta per cápita nos dirá que es de 100.000 euros, pero eso evidentemente es una falacia y no indica que la calidad de ese país sea buena, porque las desigualdades sociales existen...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

Tan solo indicar la escala de distorsiones que tenemos hoy en dia... el otro dia escuchaba a Kyle Bass en un panel dentro del una conferencia del The Economist.. Bass venia a decir que bueno.... que ahora en USA...pues Si! la tasa de inclusion laboral esta bajando y que eso implica un desempleo estructural nunca antes visto...pero no pasa nada segun el.... otros paises (no menciono a Espanya y espero que no tuviera en mente Asia) arrastran este problema desde siempre y no pasa nada...

Para mi ese es el punto de no retorno...que yo veo a diario por aqui.. todo un segmento de la poblacion que simplemente ya no entra al trapo por un motivo u otro... los que logran subsistir de forma autonoma dejan de ser una estadistica no solo laboral, pero es que ya no computaran para nada. Estos grandes inversores no parecen darse cuenta que progresivamente una economia industrial no puede renovar su base productiva con los margenes que se generan (bueno ya no!) en Walmart... algo basico que gente muy inteligente ya ni siquiera incorpora en sus analisis... pero la perdida de escala para mi es ese punto de no retorno... China no puede incorporar a su poblacion a un modelo basado en consumo interno, mientras USA destruye su mercado interno... bueno! el Fed es el agente destructor.

Luego muchos miran a volumenes de poblacion en Asia y piensan que progresivamente se incorporan a un mercado laboral.... cuando la realidad es otra... los salarios suben en Asia no por mayor productividad sino por pura escasez de mano de obra cualificada en paises que cuentan con tasas bajisimas de participacion laboral y ningun tipo de educacion o universidades estatales donde el estado se hace cargo de la matricula.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: "Toda la gente es rara, nadie es normal, lo normal no existe." (Anónimo) Y sólo así se "entiende" que este "pollo" haya llegado donde ha llegado... No creía en el Karma, timi, pero ahora me has despejado las "dudas" que pudiera tener: no puede existir, ya que ese tipo en la escala evolutiva debería estar aún entre los Australopithecus...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2015 at 21:31 ----------

Hola, sukumvir: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Veo que sigues tan "agudo"... Bueno, tu comentario me ha recordado a Osho: " ... Cuando todo está yendo a la perfección, fijate, te estás muriendo y no pasa nada." Y aunque la dijo en otro contexto, me ha venido de "perlas" para "complementar" una parte de tu comentario.

Hombre, tú estás de "largo" mucho más conectado que yo al mundo financiero, aparte de que andas a "caballo" en una zona geográfica de evidente peso en ese apartado. De Kyle Bass, sé lo que he podido leer y, la verdad, no es un personaje que me inspire ninguna confianza. Es más, me gustaría saber cuáles son sus posiciones en los CDS de los PIGS...

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (12 Abr 2015)

EL PRECIO DE LOS ALIMENTOS. Volver a ver vÃ­deos y capÃ­tulos online en ATRESPLAYER TV

he mirado el primero , vale la pena ,,, mirare el segundo


----------



## frisch (12 Abr 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> ...pues Si! la tasa de inclusion laboral esta bajando y que eso implica un desempleo estructural nunca antes visto...pero no pasa nada segun el.... otros paises (no menciono a Espanya y espero que no tuviera en mente Asia) arrastran este problema desde siempre y no pasa nada...
> 
> Para mi ese es el punto de no retorno...que yo veo a diario por aqui.. todo un segmento de la poblacion que simplemente ya no entra al trapo por un motivo u otro... los que logran subsistir de forma autonoma dejan de ser una estadistica no solo laboral, pero es que ya no computaran para nada.



Llevas toda la razón. Además, nuestra situación no está muy lejos de la polis griega, tan cacareado fundamento de nuestra democracia de mis narices (aunque el concepto de denominar a la polis griega como fundación de la democracia es más un invento de los Historiadores bienpagaos que otra cosa). La masa laboral no tenía el estatus de ciudadano. Es decir no contaba. La "democracia" se practicaba entre los que mandaban.

En nuestros tiempos es (más) de lo mismo.

Somos esclavos que, ciertamente, podemos ir de vacaciones y hacer una barbacoa con los amigos, pero nos la pagamos. En en la polis griega, por lo menos, les daban de comer y un techo para dormir y, por supuesto, no pagaban impuestos.

¡Bienvenido Mr. Marshall!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2015)

Hola, sukumvir: Tú que andas por ahí... ¿Qué te parece esto que me ha enviado un amigo?

- Crisis en Tailandia, Â¿estÃ¡ el paÃ­s preparado?

NO, si parece que NO PASA NADA, cuando ESTÁ PASANDO "TODO"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Abr 2015)

sukumvir dijo:


> Muy bueno... pero el articulo indica la caida de calidad en la linea editorial de zerohedge... pienso que Varoufakis debe encajar la negociacion dentro de un marco teorico de negociacion de teoria de juegos y empieza mintiendo sobre sus intenciones con algun fin especifico... porque la posibilidad de no evitar un default por Grecia no es creible y la Troika lo sabe.. pero Varoufakis erre que erre...




Varoufakis miente, no porque él sea un mentiroso sino porque el sistema que permite acceder a un puesto de mando es mentiroso, ergo quien accede al poder más temprano que tarde, acaba por mentir (a los que le votaron).

No me valen las teorías nunca demostradas por la realidad (praxis) de que existen modelos democráticos que permiten a un Don nadie, acceder al poder, y cambiar las reglas del juego.

Eso es un cuento chino, o yanqui, o danés o sueco o... o...

Tampoco me vale la teoría de que el sistema democrático es el mejor de los sistemas que se ha inventado sabiendo que todos son deficientes.

Es una falacia.

El sistema democrático es una operación de marketing para que los que siempre han mandado sigan mandando. La prueba del tres: siempre manda el IBEX (por ejemplo).

Más tarde (ya estamos a las puertas) se inventarán otro sistema que denominarán "El sistema democrático pero controlado"

Y más adelante, el Sistema "que no es democrático" pero le aporta "seguridad" (porque hay mucho desalmao ahí afuera que le quiere degollar el cuello y no atiende a razones).

Bien vale, dejémonos (o deje el abajo firmante) de tirar piedras y proponga una alternativa.

No hay alternativa colectiva. Está todo muy viciado (creo que siempre lo estuvo pero ahora es patente). Hay alternativas individuales que, en el mejor de los casos, cuando se encuentran, pueden crear colectividad.

El movimiento se hace de abajo hacia arriba (como en la construcción de una casa, como mandan los cánones). Es lo natural.

Abajo-Arriba.

Para llegar arriba hay que partir de abajo y, mientras más sólidas sean las fundaciones más se llegará, en condiciones, arriba.

Este sencillo concepto, Mr. Marshall, se lo ha cargado.

¿Qué es lo que falla en la pirámide de Ponzi en la que vivimos para poder acabar con la misma?

La Base.

Un esquema Ponzi no puede funcionar si no hay una base que lo sustente.

Y la base somos usted y yo.

Si usted y yo cambiamos nuestra forma de entender las cosas, lo aplicamos, ergo cambiamos nuestra forma de vivir, Ponzi se muere ipso facto.

El problema es que ya hemos probado el fruto Apple y nos cuesta retirarlo de nuestra dieta.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2015)

*frisch* como dije el otro día, la democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas, sin embargo gotea por todos lados.

Incluso una democracia pura sin manipular por el capital, no es ni eficiente ni justo, ya que "joder" a unos pocos por beneficiar a unos muchos puede ser democrático, pero tampoco lo considero justo.

En cuanto a la base sólida que comentas para sustentar el sistema, coincido plenamente contigo, el problema que veo en todo el tinglado, es la falta de educación del individuo, y si la unidad básica de algo es "defectuosa", la unión de muchas unidades, llámese sociedad, será defectuosa.

O cambiamos el "chip" del individuo y que este sea coherente con su situación, y sobre todo con su papel en la "democracia", o todo lo demás será perder el tiempo, ya que el estado como está concebido es un platónico sistema que ni tan siquiera funciona sobre el papel.

Formemos individuos y tendremos un buen estado, democracia.

Siempre pongo de ejemplo a los helvéticos, no por que sea un sistema democrático perfecto el de las confederaciones, si no por que sus ciudadanos a nivel individual, están concienciados e implicados en el estado de su país como tu y yo lo estamos de nuestra familia, o de nosotros mismos.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Tú tienes una visión de la sociedad, que me consta que está avalada por una experiencia -la tuya-, y que es muy respetable, aparte de que sueles tener bastante razón subyacente en lo que comentas, pero otros pensamos de otra manera y no damos por pérdida esta "guerra"...

Respecto a que un "Don Nadie" no pueda acceder a los centros de Poder, pues esa no deja de ser es una opinión muy subjetiva y ahí SÍ que se te pueden dar innumerables ejemplos históricos que le quitan credibilidad. Por ejemplo, ahora estoy leyendo un libro sobre Trajano y éste no tenía ningún "número" para llegar a ser emperador del Imperio Romano y más en unos momentos que eran de los de máximo esplendor del mismo. Y por esos tiempos te aseguro que no existían los Rotschild...

# paketazo: Es un buen ejemplo el que me pones sobre Suiza y podríamos añadir otros países: Noruega, Suecia, Finlandia, Canadá, etc... Que tienen también sus "defectos", por supuesto, pero han conseguido una calidad de vida que se sustenta en un indudable sistema "democrático"... Aunque la Democracia no deja de ser una "idea" y nada más, porque es casi imposible que se dé de forma absoluta en los seres humanos.

De todas formas, con todas sus "imperfecciones", la Democracia o "eso" que llamamos así, de momento es la mejor forma de gobierno que ha existido en nuestro país. O alguien me puede demostrar un período histórico de nuestro país que fuera mejor... SÍ, siempre saldrán los consabidos "colores" extremos diciendo que otros tiempos fueron mejores, obviando incluso de cómo se cimentaron, pero la realidad es la que ES y lo único que deberíamos hacer es mejorar MUCHO como personas -en eso tienes razón, frisch- e intentar mejorar los sistemas "democráticos" que nos gobiernan, pero incluso ahí que tenemos que avanzar mucho y pensar más en el bien de la colectividad. Los "colores" están bien, pero mejor para pintar las paredes...

Y dejo otro buen artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Petróleo y el EI: el enemigo a las puertas. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

Si bien no ando muy de acuerdo con este artículo y su opinión respecto a los Bancos Centrales, lo dejo enlazado porque la "bomba" que suponen los derivados SÍ que es algo que merece considerarse en su justa medida...

- ¿Tienen los bancos centrales el control de la oferta monetaria?

Y lo último de Guillermo Barba y que continúa con su ya habitual "pesimismo"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Tengo un horrible sentimiento de este mercado

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Abr 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-12/gold-backed-sdr-quite-likely-happen-lses-lord-desai-warns

Os recomiendo este artículo de ZH de ayer. Tema de la nueva cesta del SDR que incluiría oro, menciona cómo se solucionaría el problema de los derivados


So once completed, the SDR basket valuation will consist of the following stores of value:

US Dollar
Japanese Yen
British Pound
Euro
Renminbi
and *Gold*.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (13 Abr 2015)

Gracias, Ladrillófilo, por este artículo, en cuyo penúltimo párrafo leo inquieto lo de ese "...oro, restaurado EN SU APROPIADA PARIDAD..."

¡En su apropiada paridad!

¿No es sobrecogedor?
A mí me suena que, en cuanto se ponga en marcha esa nueva cesta del SDR (que se pondrá), el oro va a subir estrepitosamente respecto a esas divisas y a todas las demás del mundo.
Lo cual, visto desde el otro lado del prisma, implicaría un bajonazo del valor del dinero que dejaría empobrecida a la gente que ha trabajado toda su vida y tiene unos ahorrillos que perderían una capacidad adquisitiva enorme.
En pocas palabras:
¿Qué va a ser de la clase media, colectivo que no debería empequeñecerse en aras a la prosperidad de las naciones?


Fernando, gracias por tu bienvenida en este foro.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2015)

*chupate esa* me he chupado la "epístola" de ese sueño platónico, y creo que lo podrías resumir haciendo un llamamiento al simple y sencillo respeto mutuo...creo que con eso estaríamos más que servidos durante bastante décadas.

*lamadama* (he corregido por enésima vez tu nombre, ¿reminiscencias de otra vida?) el único sistema de gobierno decente sería uno en el que no interviniese el hombre para gobernarse a si mismo (no me refiero a gobiernos divinos), pero algo aparecerá, démosle tiempo. Mientras esté en la mano de un hombre decidir por otro, jamás habrá un gobierno "limpio", ya que el hombre a parte de sociable por "conveniencia", es egoísta por naturaleza.

*ladrillófilo* podría ser un golpe de efecto inesperado, las consecuencias son difíciles de prever en el precio del rubio metal, pero yo prefiero estar comprado para no tírame de los pelos ante la duda de averiguarlo tarde.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Juan_Cuesta: Me he leído el artículo aportado por Ladrillófilo y también tu comentario sobre el mismo. Bien, entiendo que lo de "en su apropiada propiedad" es una elucubración del autor del artículo. Es que si fuera así, sería de facto la aplicación de algo semejante al Patrón Oro, pero "conviviendo" con unas divisas que temporalmente tienen fecha de caducidad o cuanto menos una devaluación continuada en el tiempo... NO, no lo veo en lo que respecta al significado real que tendría "una apropiada paridad".

Bueno, Juan_Cuesta, creo que la clase media ya sólo cuenta para sustentar el Sistema, ya sea por la vía impositiva y/o con la represión financiera... Por tanto, no creo que la clase media desaparezca, pero está claro que acabará siendo una "clase" cada vez más decadente. Además, hoy en día, ya asistimos a la subdivisión de distintas "clases" dentro de esa clase media... Y cuando ésta deje de existir, quizás, ya será porque estaremos en "otro" mundo y vete a saber cuál...

A propósito del USD, dejo este artículo y, evidentemente, parece que aún le queda "cuerda". Observad como aparece nuestra Telefónica entre de los deudores destacados en esa divisa...

- The $9 Trillion Short That May Send the Dollar Even Higher - Bloomberg Business

Y este otro artículo trata sobre el "auténtico" Banco Central mundial...

- DESCUBRE EL GRUPO SECRETO QUE CONTROLA EL MUNDO Y DEL QUE NADIE HABLA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (13 Abr 2015)

*Confiscación?*

Hola a todos. Sigo este hilo aunque no escriba y me decido hoy a hacerlo porque estoy leyendo un opúsculo sobre el episodio de los Assignats franceses de 1790 y al hilo de la tesis mantenida por Clapham sobre la posible confiscación del oro, os pego aquí un párrafo sobre lo que allí pasó. Mi tesis es que todo puede pasar, que si ya ha sido posible y la naturaleza de la mente humana no ha cambiado significativamente, todo puede ser, aunque también es cierto que siempre pueden existir subterfugios ante el papel depredador y liberticida de los Estados. No me enrollo más, ahí va:

"""Los ciudadanos fueron incitados por la ley a enviar sus objetos domésticos y joyas de plata a la casa de moneda. Incluso el rey envió sus platos de oro y plata, y las iglesias y conventos fueron obligados por la ley a enviar a la fundición gubernamental todos los recipientes de oro y plata que no fueran indispensables para el culto público. Para acuñar las monedas de cobre se fundieron las campanas de las iglesias. Pero la plata e incluso el cobre, continuaron volviéndose cada vez más escasos"""

Si veo algo más sobre el tema, os lo pego. Un saludo y gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Por mi parte no veo mal el oro o la plata, pero me inclino más por los latunes y mielunes.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2015)

Hola, prudente2: Gracias por la aportación y te dejas caer por aquí cuando lo desees... Bien, sobre los Assignats ya hizo una referencia aquí el conforero Refinanciado y, sobre el tema de las confiscaciones, yo mismo he puesto distintos ejemplos históricos. ¿Que puede volver a suceder? Es obvio, ya que la Historia siempre suele ser repetitiva o cuanto menos "rimar", pero también te diré que NO ha existido ninguna confiscación histórica de MPs que haya tenido carácter "universal", por tanto "salida" SIEMPRE la han tenido.

Evidentemente, aquí somos partidarios de que cada cual "diversifique" de acuerdo a sus particulares "percepciones" e incluso no abogamos por una apuesta "única" por los MPs, aunque esa opción, "monetariamente" hablando, es la que más nos convence a los que escribimos en este hilo. Sin embargo, dentro de un orden "preventivo" lógico, la Despensa y derivados (Medicinas, etc.) siempre debieran ser prioritarios. Otra cosa, es que se tengan las cosas "claras" y sólo se trate de sacar un billete de transporte (avión, barco, etc.)... En fin, cada cual debe estudiar su situación particular y las opciones que tiene y, simplemente, adaptarse y "prepararse". Nada más... y no es poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Abr 2015)

Weekend Report…Stock Markets Breaking Out Worldwide | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Hola buenas noches, os traigo el report de la semana pasada de Rambus, el público. 
Os lo recomiendo, como siempre. Es bastante largo y hay muchos charts, en diario, semanal, mensual, etc. Esta vez toca el tema de las bolsas. 
Me llama la atención, porque no se si es que por fijación acabo leyendo en los mismos sitios estilo ZH con un mensaje bajista, y bueno en un analista que tengo muy en cuenta su opinión, y gracias a él ando corto en stocks, y largo en VXX porque a corto plazo (quizás hasta un mes de plazo) observa que las bolsas van a corregir. Y ahora leyendo a Rambus parece que las bolsas van como un cohete, y que es en medio mundo. Si leéis el post, es flipante. Europa, EE.UU y Asia van para arriba, con breakouts de patrones ya formados. 

A ver qué opináis si lo leéis. Menuda contradicción tengo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, yo no soy ningún "especialista" en AT y paketazo te dará una mejor opinión desde esa "herramienta". En lo personal, ya que suelo fiarme de otros "indicadores", te diré que ahora mismo no percibo que los mercados vayan a girarse "mañana" y qué mejor prueba tienes que el Ibex-35 ha marcado hoy máximos de 5 años... Además, añadirte que Abril suele ser tradicionalmente un mes muy alcista, sobre todo en los EE.UU. donde entra mucho dinero en los Planes de Pensiones...

Que los mercados están "sobrecalentados" eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero NO parece buena idea ponerse corto contra una fuerte tendencia como la que se está observando, a no ser que seas un experto en el trading diario... Normalmente, los cortos suelen funcionar mejor a partir del mes de Mayo, siendo Septiembre el peor con notable diferencia y hay muchos analistas que tienen pronosticado que el de este año va a ser "sonado" y ya veremos... A mí me parece que ahora mismo lo mejor es estar alejado de los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Hedge funds double bullish gold price bets | MINING.com

- Vozpópuli - Lagarde y el

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2015)

*ladrillófilo* los charts son muy buenos, pero para mi es demasiada información concentrada en poco espacio/tiempo.

Pone charts de 100 años y de 2 horas, toca diferentes subyacentes...todo esto está bien para hacerse una idea global de lo arriba que estamos, sin embargo complica el tomar una decisión a corto o medio plazo.

Los derivados para ponerse corto, son delicados en alcismos tan exagerados como este. Otra cosa es el intradía/intrasemana, dónde ante la pantalla 24 horas se puede ganar (o volverse loco)

Sinceramente yo ahora mismo si tuviera que por obligación tomar una posición de largo plazo, sería pedir prestadas acciones, venderlas en el próximo repunte y recomprarlas dentro de 2 o 3 años...si tuviera que tomar una posición a corto plazo, usaría futuros y me colocaría largo con stops en los últimos puntos de ruptura alcista.

conclusión, somos muy alcistas, no dudes que nos la pegaremos, como dije ayer el egoísmo humano no conoce límites, y egoísmo es querer ganar más y más rápido, pero eso es un límite que termina tendiendo a 0 y no a infinito.

Ten cuidado con esas posiciones, puede que sean muy buenas, pero también creo que te pueden hacer sufrir si vas muy cargado.

Mantén liquidez, a veces resulta difícil mantenerla (yo sé de lo que hablo), pero a la larga solo el que mantenga liquidez podrá tomar las mejores posiciones llegado el día.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Abr 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> En el momento en que un ciudadano delega la responsabilidad de gobernar su país en los hombros de quien sea, está pidiendo a gritos que lo estafen. En la democracia, lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que quien gobierne nos robe poco, o que nos robe a la vez que nos beneficia.



¿No es posible que con el discurso retorico de la libertad nos vayan imponiendo una esclavitud progresiva? 

La democracia se ha alejado de la vieja concepción política- democracia, dictadura, reino, imperio, etc… - y se ha convertido en un dogma de fe incuestionable por parte de la ideología moderna. Democracia= libertad. Creo que esta afirmación es más que cuestionable, sin entrar en muchas disquisiciones todos conocemos la existencia de lobbys y diversos grupos de presión. ¿ No se ha convertido la democracia en pura apariencia y repetición de lugares comunes en las formas exteriores mientras se ha entregado el gobierno a oscuras plutocracias ?

No debería importarnos menos las formas exteriores y centrarnos en que el sistema político apueste por la justicia, la verdad, etc… y no defender acríticamente un sistema de gobierno como el mejor del mundo o el menos malo. 

Como decía San Agustín: Cuando se suprime la justicia, ¿qué son los reinos sino grandes bandas de ladrones?".

Volviendo a la economía, creo que este artículo es para enmarcar:

*
Los riesgos de cada clase de activo en la actualidad *

El primer mandamiento de cualquier inversión es no meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

El segundo, y no menos importante, es que la expectativa de beneficio tenga una relación adecuada con el riesgo que se asume. Pero para evaluar los riesgos, lo primero que hay que hacer es conocerlos, pues mucha gente asume riesgos que ni siquiera sabe que existen, y cuando le explotan en la cara, organizan un grupo de presión para exigir al Gobierno que les devuelvan el dinero que han perdido. Como es natural, el Gobierno no tiene dinero propio, así que el dinero que le consiguen sacar proviene de los impuestos de los que sí que conocían los riesgos y fueron lo suficientemente prudentes para no meterse en líos.

Vamos a dar un repaso a los riesgos que tenemos en estos momentos en los diferentes activos.

RENTA FIJA

Hay muchos países que están emitiendo deuda con intereses negativos. Este hecho atenta contra toda lógica y el más mínimo sentido común. Podría entrar dentro de la lógica si fueran emisiones a muy corto plazo en deuda soberana de países AAA, pero cuando los intereses negativos se producen en bonos a diez años o en letras de países insolventes, como ha ocurrido esta semana en España, indican que algo va mal en la asignación sensata de recursos que debe presidir cualquier inversión.

Pagarle a alguien insolvente para que custodie tu dinero ganado con el sudor de la frente es algo irracional. Podría tener una explicación si, en vez de haber ganado el dinero con el sudor de la frente, hubiera sido ganado con el sudor del de enfrente. En esos casos se tienen unos controles menos estrictos a la hora de invertir.

Como es natural, el público no suele comprar directamente bonos con intereses negativos, pero los compran a través de fondos de inversión, fondos de pensiones, etc. Cuando le dicen que por el plazo fijo le van a pagar una miseria, le preguntan al comercial de la oficina qué productos hay que ofrezcan un rendimiento mayor, y el comercial lo encamina sin pestañear a los fondos de inversión y de pensiones. En estos fondos se analizan las rentabilidades pasadas y el cliente quiere pensar que en el futuro seguirán igual.

Los administradores de los fondos saben que, cuando las rentabilidades negativas empiecen a hacer mella en las valoraciones del fondo, los clientes lo abandonarán en desbandada, pues entraron queriendo creer (inconscientemente sabían que no, pero por pereza no querían darle más vueltas al asunto) que iban a sacar los mismos rendimientos que en el pasado. Para evitar que el fondo baje y los clientes huyan, los administradores no tienen más remedio que comprar bonos basura. Pero si todos compran basura a la vez, el estiércol se pone por las nubes, que es justo la burbuja en la que estamos inmersos.

Esta película de terror suele acabar cuando se producen algunos impagos sonados y consecutivos. Los desavisados inversores despiertan abruptamente de sus sueños húmedos de rentabilidades oníricas, y el castillo de anotaciones en cuenta a precios irracionales se desploma sobre su propia incoherencia.

Los dos riesgos más importantes en estos casos son:

1 – El riesgo de contrapartida por la quiebra del depositario debido al hundimiento de sus activos.

2 – Una trampa de liquidez cuando todo el mundo quiere salir al mismo tiempo por una puerta taponada por el pánico.

RENTA VARIABLE

En situación normal, invertir en renta variable con la tendencia primaria alcista no suele presentar un riesgo apreciable, pero no estamos en situación normal. Nos encontramos inmersos en una crisis del sistema que, lejos de haber sido resuelta, ha sido empeorada con la siembra indiscriminada de dinero regalado que propicia inversiones desastrosas que nunca podrán ser rentabilizadas.

Cuando está ocurriendo algo que no había ocurrido nunca, el futuro es imprevisible, pues es probable que también ocurra algo inédito en la historia y, por tanto, imposible de prever.

Es mucho más seguro operar a la baja en tendencia primaria bajista, pues nunca hay sorpresas que hagan subir los índices un 20%; en cambio, sí hay sorpresas o hechos inesperados que los hacen bajar un 50%. Pero, como seguimos en tendencia alcista, esta posibilidad queda totalmente descartada.

Los dos riesgos más importantes en estos momentos en renta variable son los mismos que en renta fija.


LIQUIDEZ Y CUENTAS BANCARIAS

Los políticos dicen alegremente que garantizan el dinero de las cuentas hasta 100.000 euros y la gente se lo cree sin cuestionarse nada.

La pregunta correcta es ¿con qué activos se garantiza el dinero de las cuentas? Que yo sepa, todos los países del mundo sólo tienen una montaña de deuda y una boca muy grande para hacer promesas.

Cuando se saquen cuentas y nadie pueda pagar lo que debe, saldrá a la luz que muchos bancos hace años que son insolventes y no pueden respaldar los depósitos de los clientes. Y ningún Gobierno con más deudas y más insolvente que los bancos podrá garantizar los citados depósitos. No sólo perderán el dinero los clientes que tengan más de cien mil euros, cantidades menores tampoco podrán ser devueltas en su totalidad ni serán garantizadas por la mayoría de los países.

Algunos lectores han escrito que para evitar este riesgo se puede tener el dinero escondido en un colchón que no sea inflamable o en una caja de seguridad. En este caso estarían asumiendo el riesgo de que Alemania se salga del Euro (cosa nada descabellada) y que los euros sobre los que duermen pierdan la mitad de su valor al despertar.



METALES PRECIOSOS

Teniendo bajo tu custodia metales físicos se elimina el riesgo de quiebra del sistema y el riesgo de contrapartida. Todavía queda el riesgo de una bajada en el precio de los metales. Este riesgo se elimina casi en su totalidad comprando monedas de plata de 12 euros, pues si baja el metal y no quiebra el sistema, el BDE te devuelve los 12 euros de su valor facial.

Si el sistema salta por los aires y el BDE queda en los anales de la historia como un banco central que desapareció sin que hubiera supervivientes, entonces la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 euros será el único dinero con el que se podrán comprar patatas y macarrones.

Conclusión: los riesgos son pequeños, limitados y poco probables.



LADRILLOS EN ESPAÑA

Comprar inmuebles en España en estos momentos con el único fin de evitar los riesgos enumerados anteriormente, tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.

Las principales desventajas son las siguientes:


1 – Es muy probable que todavía bajen un 20% los pisos bien situados y hasta un 40% los pisos que nunca se deberían haber construido en sitios en los que nadie quiere vivir.

2 – Cuando se termine la bajada, es muy poco probable que suban de forma apreciable durante al menos cinco años. Salvo barrios concretos, los precios quedarán estancados durante bastante tiempo.

3 – Tanto si entran en el poder los partidos populistas como si ganan los de siempre porque se hayan apuntado a la nueva moda de llevar el pelo largo y las ideas cortas, prometiendo paguitas para todos y gasto social compulsivo, uno de los impuestos que más va a sufrir es el IBI. Es muy probable que se doble en pocos años, pues es uno de los impuestos más fáciles de recaudar bajo amenaza de embargo.

Ahora las ventajas:

1 – Un inmueble en propiedad registrado sin cargas es una manera bastante segura de proteger el patrimonio. El problema del 20% que todavía tienen que bajar los inmuebles bien situados se puede solucionar haciendo algunas ofertas a la baja a los propietarios, hasta que alguno acepte.

2 – Teniendo en cuenta que en España la vivienda en propiedad es muy común, cualquier medida confiscatoria contra los inmuebles se vería fuertemente rechazada por los ciudadanos. En cambio, si se cambian las cuentas de los bancos a pesetas con una fuerte devaluación el mismo día, estoy seguro que ninguna acción ciudadana haría que el Gobierno se echara atrás de la medida. Por tanto, un piso en propiedad está menos expuesto a la rapiña de los gobernantes que otros activos.

3 – Tampoco está expuesto al riesgo de contrapartida. Es conveniente pedir un certificado (nótese que he dicho certificado y no nota simple) del Registro en el que conste que el inmueble no tiene cargas y guardarlo en casa. Con ello se evitan “errores” del Registro y posibles excusas para usurparte el título de propiedad.

SACAR EL DINERO DE ESPAÑA Y ABRIR UNA CUENTA EN SUIZA

Esta opción sólo estaría indicada para gente con cientos de millones y que sacara un porcentaje pequeño de su patrimonio como diversificación. Para gente con menos de medio millón de euros, abrir una cuenta en el extranjero no disminuye el riesgo total sino que lo aumenta.

Ya corren rumores de que algunos países acreedores de Grecia estarían dispuestos a congelar las cuentas de ciudadanos griegos despositadas en su país. Supongo que llegarían a un acuerdo con el gobierno griego para repartirse lo que le expropien al ciudadano griego. Un Gobierno recauda impuestos evadidos y el otro cobra a cuenta de la deuda general. Todos contentos menos el incauto que pensaba haber puesto su patrimonio a buen recaudo.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, NIJAS: El artículo que enlazas es de Francisco Linares, ya sabes aquello de que al César lo que es del César... Bueno, ya sabes que la línea que seguimos por aquí es la misma que la de este analista, aunque evidentemente tengamos algunas -pequeñas- "divergencias" en momentos puntuales... En el tema de los MPs, por ejemplo, siempre he tenido mejor "timing" que él, pero desde luego es de largo uno de los mejores analistas de nuestro país.

NIJAS, tu comentario es digno de "reflexionar" y está claro que tienes hondas y sólidas raíces religiosas, al menos por lo que te tengo leído en éste y el anterior hilo. Si bien yo no soy "creyente", me he leído bastantes veces la Biblia y respeto a sus practicantes, pero evidentemente no comparto el -para mí- "ideario" de los mismos. Ahora bien, NO estás diciendo NADA que no se esté dando... Y me recuerdas una frase de Albert Einstein: "¡Triste época la nuestra! Es más fácil desintegrar un átomo que un prejuicio." Y tiene mucho más VALOR si vemos las décadas que han transcurrido desde que la pronunció.

Lo que tengo muy CLARO es que ya existe esa ESCLAVITUD progresiva que comentas y que va aumentando sin pausa... Hoy me fijaba en el dato de la presión fiscal y que está en máximos en nuestro país y, en cambio, las rentas disminuyendo por la vía del ¡KO! Menudos SINVERGUENZAS estos "vende humos"...

Por cierto, sigue la presión sobre los MPs y hace unos minutos el Oro a $1187,90 y la Plata a $16,065. Veremos qué esperan para "tumbarlos", porque por "arriba" parece que está todo visto, de momento... De aquí a "X" ya hablaremos...

Y dejo dos buenos artículos...

- El indestructible patrón oro y la manipulación del dinero

- El euro podría perder su consideración de moneda de reserva

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: ¿Sólo los Bancos Centrales de Latinoamérica lo han hecho mal? Me temo que su "peso" en el mundo de las divisas no tiene ninguna consideración, al menos desde hace ya muchísimos años... Eso no quita para que una moneda, en este caso el Euro, que tiene el 22% de las reservas mundiales de divisas vaya a perder así como así ese "protagonismo", pero está claro también que se está apostando por la moneda de "moda", es decir el USD y lo del Yen lo dejo para que me lo "expliquen"...

Dejo el último artículo que he leído de Ron Paul...

- The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : The New Militarism: Who Profits?

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (14 Abr 2015)

Buenas Tardes a todos:

Pensé que iba a tener más tiempo de entrar en el foro, pero la verdad que estos días desde que vino mi madre a casa están siendo demoledores y tremendamente complicados, gracias a Dios evoluciona muy bien y creo que en breve podrá darse paseos cortos ella sola sin ayuda.
Tenemos la suerte de que somos una familia muy unida, todos a una como en Fuenteovejuna, y las hermanas de mi madre no pueden ser más cariñosas y dispuestas a colaborar en todo.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de apoyo, que no os podéis imaginar lo que cargan las pilas.

Volviendo a lo nuestro he rescatado un reportaje que me hicieron el año pasado sobre las Energias renovables. 


En él explico las putadas que nos han hecho tanto PSOE como PP en estos últimos 8 años.

Es lamentable que los lobbys en este país, que es el nuestro, sean tan poderosos y controlen totalmente a esta pandilla de políticos, hambrientos de buscarse una silla en un puesto de administración de los MAFIAOLIGOPOLIOS. Es lamentable que engañen a 62000 familias invitandonos a que invirtamos lo que tenemos y lo que no tenemos bajo un REAL DECRETO LEY, y que cuando el partido ya ha empezado y has hecho todas las inversiones, contratado la financiación, avalando personalmente con tu patrimonio dichos créditos lleguen estos HDLGP y cambien las reglas de juego para intentar, y en muchos casos conseguir, echarnos del mercado.

Siento aburriros con mis diatribas y encajonamientos personales, pero es que últimamente, o en estos últimos años, parece que me persigue la negra. Donde pongo el ojo, me lo sacan.

Un abrazo para todos.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2015 at 19:19 ----------

no puedo colgarlo, no se que pasa

Entrar en you tube y pegar esto en búsqueda si queréis verlo.

*"Efectos del cambio en la normativa de renovables"*


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2015)

*meliflua* los humanos nos llamamos humanos por que tenemos humanidad, y eso implica empatía por el resto de seres humanos (al menos así lo siento yo)

Tu madre necesita tiempo, ganas, ilusión, y la familia cerca...el resto va rodado

El otro día vi el reportaje de Évole a Evo Morales, y no me llamó demasiado la atención nada de lo que dijo, de echo no concordé con sus ideas en apenas nada, sin embargo dijo algo interesante, ya que aseguró que los recursos naturales de un país no se pueden privatizar, los ha de gestionar el estado.

Bien aquí hay mucha miga, ya lo sabemos, sin embargo coincido que unos recursos naturales bien gestionados por un estado salvaguardan la integridad del individuo, le aseguran acceso al agua, electricidad, minerales, etc...privatizar esto, es poner en riesgo la base de la pirámide económica dando demasiado poder al capital, y mermando la capacidad de reacción de un gobierno al estar coaccionado con esa soga que él mismo ´le vendió al mejor postor.

Es como vender el aire que nos queda por respirar el resto de nuestras vidas a un empresario...en ese preciso momento él pasa a tener el control de nuestras vidas.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## meliflua (14 Abr 2015)

PAKETAZO: Pues no se si ha sido en este foro, o lo he leído en otro lado, pero todo parece indicar que las grandes corporaciones llevan mucho tiempo monopolizando el control del agua potable mundial.

Me parece alucinante que los gobiernos, tanto locales, como estatales estén sacando al mercado "libre", lo pongo entrecomillado porque de LIBRE NO TIENE NADA, el suministro y explotación del agua potable en el mundo.

Tu hablas del aire, sin el agua no se puede vivir, y ellos lo saben hace mucho tiempo, y dentro de poco, veremos a que precios tenemos que pagar un elemento indispensable para la vida.

saludos de nuevo.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2015 at 19:44 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRn0s_qQfVA&feature=share

---------- Post added 14-abr-2015 at 19:46 ----------

Os invito a ver este video muy didáctico de lo que está pasando en este país.

para verlo ir a youtube y poner en búsqueda esto "Por la seguridad jurídica, las renovables y la honestidad" os pido que lo veaís y si estáis de acuerdo lo compartáis.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: He visto el vídeo que comentas y qué quieres que te diga. Es más de lo mismo en este país: se cambian las reglas unilateralmente y a "mitad de partido"... No sólo en lo que te ha afectado directamente, sino que ya sabes que hay innumerables ejemplos. Por cierto, he intentado enlazarlo y no deja. Lo intento de nuevo y sino hay que acudir a youtube...

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kcCUZNeZhk

Supongo que lo del Agua lo habrás leído por aquí, ya que en bastantes ocasiones he tratado sobre ese tema y, es más, también la tengo recomendada como inversión. Por cierto, aquí donde yo vivo pagamos el agua muy cara, con decirte que nos subieron el recibo el 20% el pasado año... Y menos mal que tenemos agua en abundancia de forma natural... Luego, no hay Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano... Menudos HdP.

# paketazo: Ví el mismo programa que refieres y, bueno, lo único destacable de Evo fue el tema de la "privatización" en cuanto a los recursos energéticos de un país y, la verdad, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con él. Ya vemos lo que está pasando en nuestro país con la "liberalización", eso sí a la "carta", de nuestros recursos energéticos...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Abr 2015)

yo recolecto agua de lluvia , y hace unos mese me entere que tenia que informar y pagar un canon por este hecho
naturalmente pase de todo , pero ya indica del camino que estamos tomando.

mientras tanto , en una galaxia lejana...

Un hombre condenado a ir a la cárcel en EE.UU por coger agua de lluvia - ABC.es


:´(


----------



## conde84 (14 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> yo recolecto agua de lluvia , y hace unos mese me entere que tenia que informar y pagar un canon por este hecho
> naturalmente pase de todo , pero ya indica del camino que estamos tomando.
> 
> mientras tanto , en una galaxia lejana...
> ...



El titular de esa noticia es bastante sensacionalista,y luego el periodista ni siquiera se molesta en decir la verdad ni buscar informacion sobre ella.

El hombre este almacenaba en un estanque con una red de canales unos 49000 metros cubicos de agua,unas 20 piscinas olimpicas,asi que imaginaos el tinglado montado,sin ninguna licencia de obra,ni permisos ni nada, y aparte esto provocaba molestias en los vecinos de diversa indole.

Vamos que no llenaba garrafas de 5 litros precisamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, conde84: Tengo que "matizar" que en muchos Estados de los EE.UU. está prohibida la recogida de agua de lluvia y te dejo un buen enlace sobre ello...

- Recoger agua de lluvia ahora ilegal en varios paÃ­ses como Gran Gobierno reclama la propiedad sobre Nuestra Agua - ÃšLTIMAS NOTICIAS new

Y es ASÍ, aunque parezca "paranormal"...

Y dejo otra noticia interesante y bastante "preocupante"... y no lo digo por el robot.

- UN ROBOT “MUERE” EN EL INTERIOR DEL REACTOR DE FUKUSHIMA |

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (14 Abr 2015)

Gracias fernando por el aporte,no lo sabia.

En todo caso yo me referia a la noticia de la que se hablaba,que han buscado el titular facil sin mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2015)

Hola, conde84: Está claro que la información a la que te refieres está poco documentada, pero no es menos cierto que hace tiempo que hay Corporaciones, apoyadas desde los centros de Poder, que están muy interesadas en hacerse con el control del Agua. 

Te citaré otro ejemplo y que causó graves incidentes en su momento. Fue allá por el 2000, en Bolivia, cuando las transnacionales que controlaban la distribución del agua, tenían una clausula que prohibía la recolección de agua de lluvia... Luego algunos se "extrañan" de porqué han alcanzado el Poder algunos lideres revolucionarios...

Es más, siguiendo con el "surrealismo", en mi comunidad autónoma se llegó a multar a un individuo por hacerse con 150 litros de agua de una fuente pública del Parque del Bruc. Se le aplicaron 250 Euros de acuerdo a la "Ordenanza de Civismo". Eso fue en Enero de 2013 si no recuerdo mal...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 00:14 ----------

Como seguí bastante en su momento el tema del agua en Cochabamba (Bolivia) os dejo un interesante informe... Lástima, porque os quería poner un vídeo de you tube sobre este asunto, pero hoy en el foro son rechazados, al menos los que hemos intentado colocar en este hilo...

- Investigaciones Sobre Bolivia: Agua | The Democracy Center

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados: el crash de 1674. Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (15 Abr 2015)

Hola Fernando. Hola, Conde84. Hola Timi. Respecto a vuestras páginas citadas:

También en España podría hacerlo el Gobierno, dado que la Ley de Aguas concibe la lluvia como parte de un llamado "ciclo hidrológico" (el agua del río va al mar, se evapora, forma nubes, descarga lluvia/nieve/granizo que va a parar al río, y el ciclo se reanuda).

Y habida cuenta de que según esa Ley, el agua es un bien de Dominio Público -en pocas palabras, el Estado ES EL PROPIETARIO DEL AGUA-, lo que han hecho esos Estados norteamericanos un día podría hacerlo el mandamás de turno en la Moncloa.

Eso sí: si el agua causa daños al caer (un pedrisco, un diluvio...), ahí nadie es responsable. Salvo el seguro, si es que se nos ha ocurrido prever dicha contingencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2015)

Hola, Juan_Cuesta: No, si por poder claro que siempre están a tiempo y si no intentamos remediarlo, pues veremos cosas como ésta que comentamos e incluso peores... Y en lo que respecta a los daños que pueda cubrir el "seguro", bueno esa es otra "historia" y tiene que estar muy claro y, sobre todo, "demostrable"... En cualquier caso, en torno al Agua estamos viendo un latrocinio que hay que frenar, aparte de que se debería fomentar la obra pública para tener unas reservas más que suficientes para cuando las cosas vayan mal. Aún recuerdo la sequía de Andalucía del período 2005-2008, por no hablar la producida en esa Comunidad Autónoma en el 1995 y que fue la más grave de todo el Siglo XX, pero claro tenemos demasiada poca "memoria"...

Y os dejo un curioso enlace y es que a veces los mandatarios, sin darse cuenta dicen lo que realmente piensan y este ha sido el caso de la Sra. Yellen...

- Janet Yellen reconoce que el dinero no es una reserva de valor

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

Curioso artículo...

- ALGUNOS HECHOS HISTÃ“RICOS QUE FUERON PREDICHOS ANTES DE QUE SUCEDIERAN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Bueno, esto tampoco es "extraño" y también un ejemplo de que la "plastificación" del dinero no evitaría lo que SIEMPRE se ha producido cuando se ha deseado...

- Iran, Secret Gold and the Mystery Trade Boosting Turkish Exports - Bloomberg Business

Y los costes de extracción del Oro siguen siendo una "losa" pesada en las mineras...

- Many gold miners in dire straits despite costs cuts - Mineweb

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 19:31 ----------

Y sigue la presión sobre Grecia... Hoy, la GHDLGP de Standard&Poor´s a bajado su deuda soberana, a corto y largo plazo, a CCC+/C desde B-/B. Y en los mercados NO PASA NADA, bueno en el Bund si que se nota la "tensión", pero claro de éste no se habla...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2015)

# Ladrillófilo: Por si apareces por aquí, acabo de leer un artículo que de alguna manera refleja mí pensamiento sobre lo que puede suceder en los mercados en los meses venideros. Recordarás que hablaba de una fuerte corrección, para luego subir y más adelante ya vendría el ¡Crack!

- How The Stock Bull Market 'Should' End | Silver Phoenix

# paketazo: ¿Qué piensas tú sobre este artículo?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Ladrillófilo: Por si apareces por aquí, acabo de leer un artículo que de alguna manera refleja mí pensamiento sobre lo que puede suceder en los mercados en los meses venideros. Recordarás que hablaba de una fuerte corrección, para luego subir y más adelante ya vendría el ¡Crack!
> 
> - How The Stock Bull Market 'Should' End | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



sí, ya he leído esa hipótesis en otras webs. De hecho, si tomamos como referente el SP500, llegaría hasta los 2500 puntos antes del crash, y efectivamente, habría una corrección estilo octubre 2014 o julio 2011. 
Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: En fin, en las subidas libres nunca se sabe dónde puede estar el límite, pero no veo esos 2.500 puntos en el S&P500 y, quizás, como mucho un "pelo" por encima de los 2.300 puntos... Bueno, ya se verá...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Ladrillófilo: Por si apareces por aquí, acabo de leer un artículo que de alguna manera refleja mí pensamiento sobre lo que puede suceder en los mercados en los meses venideros. Recordarás que hablaba de una fuerte corrección, para luego subir y más adelante ya vendría el ¡Crack!
> 
> - How The Stock Bull Market 'Should' End | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



Yo apostaría por un máximo en este actual ciclo de 2300 o 2350 dados los actuales ratios o PER del índice. O mucho mejoras los resultados empresariales, o la locura pasadas esas cotas rozaria lo absurdo.

Ojo que para mi que cayera desde ya un buen trecho el S&P ya estaría justificado con los actuales ratios.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Y eres bastante "bondadoso" en cuanto a los ratios actuales del S&P 500, ya que éstos son simple "maquillaje" contable. Me explico: este año leí a Ed Yardeni y éste comentaba que durante esta Crisis, en el S&P 500 las recompras de acciones habían ascendido a 2,1 Trillones de Dólares. Y sólo en el pasado mes de Febrero se habían dedicado a este menester 118.320 millones de Dólares...

Así es muy fácil ADULTERAR los ratios...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El oro parado en los 1.200 sin rumbo claro | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2015 at 09:51 ----------

Y nuevos máximos históricos para el Bund... 160,125. NO, las "cosas" no van tan bien como "dicen", porque parecer va a ser que TAMPOCO.


----------



## meliflua (16 Abr 2015)

Buenos días a todos:

Me meto un momento, antes de empezar con la rehabilitación de mi madre, y luego por la noche entraré otra vez.

Mi opinión, después de leer a muchos, es que el DOW superará los 20000 incluso pudiera llegar a los 23000, el S&P500 en la misma proporción, PERO, Y HAY UN PERO, la burbuja de los bonos de deuda, tanto soberana, como el apalancamiento en derivados, 280 billones de dólares, van a provocar, hacia Octubre de este año, una crisis de CARAYO.
Como van a reaccionar las Bolsas????? Como van a reaccionar las materias primas?????
Como van a reaccionar los MPs???????? 

Si tuviera una bola de cristal seguro que me haria millonario en dos meses.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Ya veremos... demasiada verticalidad y dura ya muchos años. Dejo un artículo que acabo de leer y va en la línea de lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Wall Street pasa de mercado organizado a riesgo sistémico | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (16 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> nuevos máximos históricos para el Bund... 160,125. NO, las "cosas" no van tan bien como "dicen", porque parecer va a ser que TAMPOCO.




Prima de riesgo hoy: *126*
Bono español (10 años) *1,343*%
Bono alemán (10 años) *0,083*%


Cuando hace un mes, el 13 de Marzo teníamos:
Prima de riesgo: *89*
Bono español (10 años) *1,15*%
Bono alemán (10 años) *0,26*%


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- China buscá un papel relevante para el yuan en el AIIB

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (16 Abr 2015)

Muy interesante articulo de Claudio Vargas en Rankia sobre las consecuencias del dinero gratis, las tasas negativas, y las similitudes de la situación con la del crack del 29. 

Es algo extenso pero vale la pena dedicarle 10 minutos.
Copio la primera parte, quien quiera verlo completo que haga click en el link del final.

*Una oportunidad histórica*

Publicado por Claudio Vargas el 16 de abril de 2015


* Todos los modelos económicos con el tiempo se convierten en híbridos. EE.UU. hoy en día no representa el capitalismo puro. De hecho, en ninguna parte del mundo hay lugar para el capitalismo puro, no regulado.
*
Lloyd Blankfein, CEO de Goldman Sachs

Pues sí, es una verdadera lástima. Hoy en día ir de “liberal” por la vida es una cosa tan utópica como en su momento lo fue el comunismo o el anarquismo. Pero eso es lo que pasa cuando el Estado mete sus manazas en todo e intenta controlar cualquier esfera de la vida pública. Hubo una época dorada, no hace tanto, en el que las grandes corporaciones luchaban a cara de perro por su cuota de mercado. No es que los políticos de entonces fueran mejores o peores que los actuales, pero había cierto laissez faire en los asuntos de la economía. Y sobre todo, los banqueros centrales no iban de superestrellas ni sus acciones tenían la repercusión mediática de ahora.

La verdad es que los responsables de los grandes Bancos Centrales de entonces no tenían mucho que hacer. El sistema financiero se regía por los designios del Patrón-Oro y las tasas de interés se ajustaban libremente en función de los vaivenes macroeconómicos (es un tema que ya he tratado extensamente en mi blog). Por supuesto no era un modelo perfecto ni ideal. Pero como hoy, lo verdaderamente importante era la dirección que tomaban los flujos del capital internacional. Pongamos un ejemplo… Tenemos dos países: a) uno cuya economía va como un tiro y los negocios prosperan–el país X-; y b) otro cuyos políticos no saben como lidiar con una economía en recesión que genera graves tensiones sociales debido a las caídas salariales y al alza de las tasas de interés –el país Y-. Pues bien, por increíble que parezca… en el mundo civilizado sólo es cuestión de tiempo que el país “X” tome el sendero del país “Y” y viceversa. Y eso se lo debemos, precisamente, a la inversión de los flujos de capital. El capital siempre busca mejorar la rentabilidad de sus inversiones. Así que en un momento dado un país con bajos salarios, baja fiscalidad y unos tipos de interés “gobiernos razonables” puede convertirse en el destino idóneo para los empresarios que desean reducir los costes laborales que encarecen la fabricación de sus manufacturas.

Siempre ha sido así. Lo fue durante el Mercantilismo (cuando el Imperio Español lidiaba con la potencias emergentes –entonces Holanda e Inglaterra-); en la época del Patrón-Oro (en el que el oro viajaba con los flujos de capital); y más recientemente, en el proceso globalizador que está convirtiendo a China en la única e indiscutible superpotencia mundial. Y por supuesto, sucederá lo mismo con todas las naciones del S de Europa cuando abandonen el euro e impaguen sus deudas… No importa lo que diga Frau Merkel. Para entonces seremos tan baratitos y con una macro tan “envidiable”, que el ciclo del crecimiento económico se reiniciará debido a la llegada del capital extranjero.

Eso es lo que dice la teoría.
Jugando a ser dioses

Uno de los grandes relatos de esta crisis interminable de la se hablará en los libros de Historia durante los próximos 100 años, se refiere a la increíble manipulación de las tasas de interés por parte de los Bancos Centrales. En un modelo de Capitalismo puro –parecido al que se aplicó en Estados Unidos tras el crash bursátil de 1929-, la quiebra de Lehman Brothers a finales de 2008 habría provocado un cataclismo económico muy parecido al que tuvimos durante la Gran Depresión de los años 30 del pasado siglo. Si la FED hubiera mirado para otro y dejado que el sistema se autorregulara por sí mismo, los tipos de interés del mercado abierto se habrían puesto por las nubes y, a continuación, la mayor parte de la banca y de las grandes corporaciones industriales habría tenido que cerrar las puertas del negocio.

No me interpretéis mal, no es que esté a favor de liquidarlo todo cuando las cosas van mal. Pero mi mayor temor es que la política que han seguido los Bancos Centrales durante estos años sólo nos permitirá nadar un poco más para luego morir en la orilla. O mejor dicho: para morir tierra adentro, ahogados por el próximo tsumani que nos arrastrará desde alta mar. Pues tengo la impresión de que la próxima crisis será infinitamente que la que empezó en 2008… Y sin embargo, entiendo que Bernanke intentara apaciguar las consecuencias de la crisis subprime con la puesta en marcha de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Echó mano del manual de los economistas neoclásicos y entendió que el Estado tenía que imprimir dinero para comprar todo el papel que salía a la venta en el mercado. Ya que ese era el mejor modo de evitar no sólo la subida de los tipos de interés, sino de una brutal recesión que habría acabado con la paz social del país y amenazado la supremacía estadounidense a escala planetaria.

Para continuar leyendo haz click en el link.

Una oportunidad histÃ³rica - Rankia


Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Abr 2015)

Hola a todos.

He estado un tiempo sin poder aportar (muy liado) pero disfrutando de todos vuestros comentarios. Me alegro que Meliflua este saliendo de su situacion y le deseo lo mejor. Algunos de vuestros comentarios de hace unos 8-10 dias transpiraban humanidad (incluso en un concepto mas puro que el de Mario Benedetti) y eso significa que hay muy buena gente en este foro... vamos, es mi opinion.

Estuve hace unos dias en Turquia y la verdad, me canse de ver oro, por todas partes, y de todos los tipos y de todas las formas (joyas, lingotes, lingotazos, lingotitos, monedas, etc..) ... joer, tal es asi, que el ultimo dia en el aeropuerto, me choque con una dispensadora de "monedas conmmemorativas de oro" (solo se podian comprar con VISA)... Hace algun tiempo se comento por aqui que hay algun lugar en Turquia interesante para la jubilacion.... lo confirmo! (Bodrum y Antalya son claros ejemplos, pero incluso cerca de Estambul, Bebek es otra opcion)... Por cierto, muy intersante la zona del Mar Negro (zona turca) en cuanto a logistica militar, areas restringidas y tropas presentes... seguro que *fernando *lo conoce y puede ampliar, pero estando alli, se puede "sentir" la importancia geoestrategica del bosforo... Respecto al control de la informacion, es importante: estando alli paso lo del fiscal, tiroteos en estambul y demas... y vamos, apenas nos enteramos en la prensa escrita... los turistas, tan happy..

Os dejo este articulo por si pudiera ser de interes.. me ha gustado la metafora que usa sobre the "Economica Mother Nature"... ay, ay la que se avecina en USA!

The U.S. Economy Versus Global Gold Demand - A Tale of Two Trends | SilverSeek.com

En este otro link vereis como sigue la entrada de oro a India.. creo que comente hace un mes que India ha impuesto controles ferreos en algunos aeropuertos para asegurarse el pago de tasas a la entrada de oro por particulares... Y la entrada normal de oro por particulares se hace via consume interno o via trabajadores del Middles East (Saudi Arabia o UAE principalmente)

Rs 95 lakh worth gold biscuits seized - The Times of India

Finalmente, hace algunos dias lei algunos comentarios relativos a la cantidad de oro presente en india y de donde venia. Digamos que tengo algunos amigos del lugar que a su vez tienen amigos con muuuucho poder adquisitivo alli, y es muy interesante la cultura por el oro que tienen. El resumen que os puedo hacer de lo que me explico, por si os interesa, es el siguiente;

- La cultura del oro esta muy presente y se transmite de generacion en generacion. 
- Ahora mismo los que rondan los 40 en adelante son los que la "mantienen"
- La gente con poder adquisitivo suele tener el 25% de sus ahorros en oro.
- El oro pasa de padres a hijos (a hijas rara vez), por lo que a veces hay que dividir
- El oro de las familias DIFICILMENTE se vende. Que hacen cuando les va mal? (aqui yo me quede de piedra): van al banco, piden un credito, dejan en DEPOSITO su lingotito o lo que sea, y cuando salen del apuro, pagan la deuda, y RECUPERAN su lingotito.. dicen que tiene que ser una situacion extrema para vender.
- Hay algunas pocas y muy conocidas familias (ahi ya no se si me tiro una bola o no) que podrian comprar su peso en oro... (sic)

Gracias por mantener el hilo tan interesante... voy a seguir con lo mio...

JohnGalt

PD: despues de leer los comentarios de lamadama en relacion a lo que es capaz de hacer el hombre, estoy releyendo La Virtud del Egoismo, de Ayn Rand... Por si alguien no lo tiene, os lo podeis descargar en

http://www.consensocivico.com.ar/uploads/54330dec2da44-Rand, Ayn - La-Virtud-Del-Egoismo (CC).pdf


----------



## fff (16 Abr 2015)

Yo estuve en Turquia hace unos 15 años, y todavia tengo un billete de medio millon de liras... supongo que aprenderian la leccion...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Gracias por los aportes y tu comentario. Sobre lo que comentas, pues la verdad es que este hilo tiene una pretensión "humanista". Si lo conseguimos o no, esa es ya otra cuestión y es que los humanos somos demasiado complicados... En cualquier caso, me imagino que el seguimiento que tiene este hilo de deberá a "algo"...

Bien, acerca de la Geopolítica relativa a la zona que refieres, te dejo un excelente artículo de José Manuel Segura y que es relativamente reciente...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php.../8426-geopolitica-en-el-entorno-del-mar-negro

Mira, JohnGalt, la importancia de Turquía desde el punto de vista militar es vital para EE.UU./OTAN, pero es que, además, la mayor parte de la gente desconoce que estamos hablando de un país que posee uno de los ejércitos de tierra más numerosos del mundo y para que te hagas una idea: el 2º más grande de la OTAN... Aparte de los numerosos efectivos policiales y paramilitares que posee. Desde luego, estamos hablando de una férrea dictadura por mucho que nos la "maquillen" y eso lo percibe cualquier turista que se "fije"... Y, desde luego, ese país no debería pertenecer NUNCA a la UE, ya no sólo por cuestiones políticas, sino porque culturalmente no tenemos NADA en común.

Volviendo al tema militar, no sé si sabéis que España tiene presencia militar en Turquía. Allí creo que andan 150 efectivos bajo el mando del Comandante D. Jorge Cotorruelo y que forman parte de una batería antiaérea de misiles Patriot. "Cosas" de nuestra pertenencia a la OTAN.

Sí, en Turquía, el Oro forma parte de su Cultura y creo que desde siempre. De hecho, en muchos comercios se acepta el pago en Oro y eso lo he podido constatar. Es un bonito y agradable país. Si me es posible, pienso perderme este año por aquellas tierras y, SÍ, por algo se le conoce como el Cuerno de Oro a la entrada del Estrecho del Bósforo...

Y aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Oro, el yuan y el sistema de reserva multidivisas

Saludos.


----------



## donni (16 Abr 2015)

Otro buen articulo
Una oportunidad histÃ³rica - Rankia

Por cierto, han detenido a Rodrigo Rato
Rato, detenido por fraude, blanqueo y alzamiento de bienes | España | EL MUNDO

es 28 de diciembre?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, donni: Gracias por el aporte, pero ese mismo artículo ya nos lo ha enlazado esta tarde el conforero oinoko y NO, no es el "Día de los Inocentes" sino que es un día más del "Día del Sinvergüenza" y que en este país es ya casi DIARIO. Luego, nos vienen con la "cantinela" que estamos así porque a la gente se le fue la "olla" con el consumismo, pero aunque puede haber algo de verdad en ello, la auténtica REALIDAD es que este país ha estado en las manos de algo más que CHORIZOS...

A ese SINVERGÜENZA que han detenido, ya escribí en su momento en este hilo que ya tenía el "pedigrí"... Vamos, que entonces tampoco andaba "equivocado" en mis "percepciones".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 Abr 2015)

Fernando , estamos asistiendo a una guerra entre gente del mismo partido , que en un pasado unieron fuerzas para esquilmarnos a los de a pie , y ahora se están peleando entre ellos , esto es la punta del iceberg , y lo único que nos queda es disfrutar del espectáculo , porque cuando termine , volverán a por nosotros con todas sus fuerzas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: Es evidente que hay una fuerte "guerra interna" en ese partido, y de ahí los claros "ajustes de cuentas" que estamos viendo, pero yo estoy convencido de que a estos "pollos" les queda poco para seguir robando, vamos de aquí a las próximas elecciones legislativas y antes ya recibirán un buen "repaso" en las otras consultas pendientes, es decir las municipales y autonómicas.

¿Qué vendrá después? Pues, yo tengo la esperanza de que todo sea "diferente" o, por lo menos, que se robe mucho menos, aunque a este paso poco quedará por robar... Sin embargo, no me sirve el que "todos son iguales" y que hace que el pasotismo impere en nuestra Sociedad. Esto que pasa aquí sería totalmente imposible en Suiza, pero claro hablamos de una gente que tiene bien asumida la concepción de CIUDADANÍA...

De todas formas, hay que insistir en que tenemos que cambiar el actual Bipartidismo. ¿Quieres un ejemplo "práctico"? Supongo que te dicen algo nombres como Felipe González, José María Aznar, Elena Salgado y Ángel Acebes. ¿Qué tienen en "común"? Pues, del Gobierno a trabajar con las principales empresas del sector energético... SÍ, ése que se ha caracterizado por ROBAR en los últimos años a los ciudadanos de este país.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (16 Abr 2015)

El oasis Catalan ,,,,,

De la Rosa, al 'pequeño Nicolás': 'Llevaba por la noche el dinero en efectivo al despacho de Jordi Pujol' | España | EL MUNDO

El ajuste de cuentas continua, BRUTAL !!!!!!

"Le llevaba por la noche el dinero en efectivo a su despacho. Y eso que ponen los empresarios no, era yo el único. Que lo bajaba por la puerta de atrás, como pone en el informe, por una escalerilla al coche y le metía los cheques en los bolsillos, delante de Alavedra, por ejemplo. Cientos y cientos y cientos, *hasta sumar 1.400 millones para él personalmente, al margen de otros 4.500 más para Convergencia"*, afirma el letrado.

Intentare ponerlo en otro tema de política pero puesto que estáis hablando de "Geopolítica"……..


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2015)

Si sabemos leer, está CLARO cuando hablamos de Geopolítica y cuando nos referimos a la política nacional...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Un ameno Leopoldo Abadía...

- ¿Estamos saliendo?. Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Y siguen avanzando en la prohibición del efectivo...

- Louisiana Outlaws Cash Transactions for Used Goods | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (17 Abr 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Prima de riesgo hoy osea ayer día 16/4: *126*
> Bono español (10 años) *1,343*%
> Bono alemán (10 años) *0,083*%
> 
> ...



Actualizo a día de hoy 17/4

Prima de riesgo *142,1*
Bono español (10 años) *1,474*%
Bono alemán (10 años) *0,053*%

16 puntos de subida la prima de riesgo, es mucho en un día!!

¿Hay miedo a que Grecia diga que pasa de mas recortes, que no renueva el rescate, y que la pasta ya se la pide a Rusia y China, que no le ponen tantas condiciones?

y la bolsa bajando un 2,12%.... 
Saludos.
.


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 Abr 2015)

Evidentemente aquí no se da puntada sin hilo y el Caso Rato, no quito que sea un chorizo, esconde más de lo que parece. El mismo implicado dice una verdad evidente “Con Jordi Pujol, habiendo más motivos, nunca se han atrevido a registrar su casa, ni detenerle”.

La sociedad actual se divide en el centro y la periferia. Los del centro, da igual la orientación política, convertidos en unas elites extractivas. Mientras una periferia, da igual la orientación política, que tiende a convertirse en una masa en constante estado de precariedad laborar y perdiendo constantemente calidad de vida. 

¿Qué se produzcan cambios? Como no sean los del Gatopardo…

Mientras tanto continúa aumentando la deuda a niveles de hecatombe…

Sin maquillaje, la deuda pública asciende al 144,1% del PIB, más de un billón y medio de euros

Sobre lo que comentabais del oro y Turquía ha salido esta noticia muy parecida de Irán.  Irán busca nuevas minas de oro. “*El oro es un producto de inversión. Y en Irán las mujeres han tenido en el oro su forma más importante de inversión y eso es una tradición muy antigua en el país. Han pasado los años, otros países invierten en bolsa, aquí las mujeres siguen con este pensamiento de comprar oro y guardarlo como reserva de dinero*”, nos dice el subdirector iraní.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2015)

Hola, NIJAS: Si estamos de acuerdo en que hay "más" cosas en el caso de Rato, como las hay en el de Pujol y tantos otros... A mí lo que me indigna es que se intenten tirar "balones fuera" y es que la Ley debe ser igual para todos... aunque eso ya sabemos que no es así. Lo que está claro es que todo esto NO ha podido pasar desapercibido para Hacienda hasta ahora, vamos yo NO me lo creo y claro que hay muchas "cosas" que se han "escondido" y que, seguramente, NUNCA sabremos su auténtico alcance.

De todas formas, ya sean Rato, Pujol, etc., estamos hablando de "individuos" que NO tenían necesidad alguna de realizar estas actividades y es que ya poseían la suficiente fortuna personal. Lo realmente asqueroso es que se han movido por CODICIA y con una amoralidad más que vergonzante... 

NIJAS, el "Gatopardo" ya se murió hace muchos años... Así que estamos en nuestro derecho de esperar y desear "cambios", además es que acabarán produciéndose y no sólo en nuestro país. Tiempo al tiempo...

Pasando a otro tema, interesantes los enlaces que aportas y que te agradezco. Sobre la deuda de nuestro país, pues ya hemos comentado mucho al respecto y se han aportado datos en la misma línea, pero esto sólo tiene una consecuencia final: el Default o una fuerte quita y/o reestructuración de la Deuda. Y no hay otra...

Sobre lo que comentas de Irán, NIJAS, eso es extensible a todo el Islam. Es más, el Corán es muy explícito al respecto, es decir el Oro se considera que debe "adornar" a la mujer y, por tanto, se fomenta su consumo. Ahora bien, la ornamentación del mismo en el hombre está prohibido... Por otro lado, añadir que desde muy antiguo, los árabes consideraban en sus intercambios como "riqueza" siete Materias Primas, ocupando los dos primeros lugares el Oro y la Plata, por ese orden.

# oinoko: Si con todo lo que está pasando, no sólo hoy, sino en los últimos tiempos, el Oro no hay manera de que despegue, ¿cuándo lo va a hacer? Pues, da la sensación de que va para largo...

Y dejo un interesante e intrigante artículo...

- SIGNOS DE QUE LAS Ã‰LITES DE EEUU SE PREPARAN PARA “ALGO GRANDE” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo unos interesantes artículos...

- Vozpópuli - El sarcasmo del Felipe González regenerador

- Vozpópuli - Disiento del FMI. Estamos ante un nuevo juego Ponzi

- Gold Price: Year 2000 All Over Again â€“ How Will You Play Gold Price?

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2015)

Operacion Jade Helm 15

Operation Jade Helm 15, Wal-Mart Closures Over ‘Plumbing Issues’ Spark Martial Law Conspiracy Theories

Lo de China tiene su parte conspiranoica, pero si esos establecimientos de Walmart son grandes centros, tiene sentido que sean utilizados para algunos de los fines comentados en el articulo... 

Hay desmentido, como era de esperar... Aunque las teorias conspiranoicas tambien se comentan en otros sitios

Obama


----------



## frisch (17 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> ... y ahora se están peleando entre ellos , esto es la punta del iceberg , y lo único que nos queda es disfrutar del espectáculo , porque cuando termine , volverán a por nosotros con todas sus fuerzas.



Hola Timi y también contesto a la contestación que te da Fernando.

Lo de Rato no es una guerra fraticida por una simple razón.

Si empapelan a Rato, Rato empapela hasta al empapelador. Es decir que lo empapelarán hasta dónde ellos quieran. Lo contrario sería creer que en España hay una justicia independiente. Que se lo pregunten a Elpidio, por no citar a otros más polémicos.

Lo de Rato es una maniobra "in extremis" para salvar la cara de unas siglas. ¿Funcionará? Con que un cierto porcentaje de votantes, que pensaba votar a heil ciudadanos, vuelva al redil, se considera que funciona.

¿Más tarde?

Bueno, me acuerdo de un tal Barrionuevo y de un tal Vera que habiendo cometido asesinatos, al cabo de no muchos años, dejaron de hacer jogging en el patio de la cárcel y pasaron a hacerlo en la Casa de Campo, como si ná.

En cuanto a que, con todo esto, se conseguirá sanear y empezar a atisbar niveles de estirilización tipo Suiza, ¡Dios nos guarde!. Suiza es el país más mafioso del planeta o sino que se lo pregunten a las miriadas de mafiosos que tienen cuentas allí.

Otra cosa es que siendo tan ricos (con la riqueza de los demás) no necesiten robarse entre ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, hoy un amigo mío, y que anda bastante cercano al "Poder", me indicaba más o menos lo que tú comentas, es decir lo del "lavado" de unas determinadas siglas cara a las próximas elecciones. Desde luego, es una maniobra bastante efectista, si es que es el caso... En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que aquí se va a llegar hasta el mismo "punto" que en relación a Pujol... En el fondo, todos forman parte del mismo "círculo" y ya sabes que ellos se lo guisan y se lo comen...

Bueno, lo que "sea" ya se verá... Y -¡oye!- prefiero infinitamente cómo funciona la Sociedad suiza que la española, al menos como tú dices no se roban entre ellos y eso ya vale un ¡Potosí! Además, el "status" suizo NO es de ahora y ya tiene su antigüedad... y supongo que por "algo" será... ¿No?

Y "paraísos fiscales" hay muchos, pero no por ello sus habitantes se han beneficiado... ¿Echamos un vistazo a los guettos de Hong Kong?

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Los españoles y el síndrome de la mujer de Lot. Blogs de Notebook

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

*karlilatúnya*, lamento profundamente tu pérdida y te acompaño en el sentimiento. Sé que tu madre ha dejado un buen legado, ahora te toca a ti y a los tuyos hacerlo trascender, estoy convencido que seguirá viva por siempre en vuestros corazones.

Ánimo, amigo
-------

He cogido unos pocos días de vacaciones -días del año pasado-, no vienen mal porque me permiten descansar de verdad (los críos en el cole y la mujer trabajando), aunque tengo algunas labores pendientes por hacer, no permitiré que se lleven todo el tiempo.

La verdad es que se agradecen, ya había olvidado lo que es salir de casa, desayunar un buen café tranquilamente (ya sabéis lo que es todos los días el café de las máquinas) y pasear un poco por la ciudad en la que vivo, no se está mal, te ayuda a valorar tu entorno y darte cuenta de las cosas que tienes.

Fui a "la capital", casualmente había por ahí un mercadillo de antigüedades, que de cosas hay que utilizaron nuestros antepasados, la verdad es que se las apañaban muy bien.

No podían faltar las monedas, pero no había tantas como esperaba, las dejaban dentro de vitrinas junto a otras antigüedades metálicas o de mayor valor, pregunté por algunas y la verdad es que se pasan tres pueblos (y mucho más), pedían barbaridades por monedas bastante corrientes, por ejemplo uno quería 70€ por un duro hecho una mierda, admito que hay piezas muy valiosas pero apenas se distinguía Hispania (era la de 1870), también había monedas que vendían entre 40 y 50€ que perfectamente las puedes conseguir por menos de la mitad.

Había uno "más profesional" que llevaba carpetas, estuve mirando un poco y veía precios muy altos, le pregunté si los precios que estaban marcados eran los de venta, el me comentó que si, pero el precio se podía negociar exceptuando las de plata.

Había bandejas con monedas varias que el precio lo ponían según vieran a las personas, por ejemplo un guiri estaba mirando la bandeja y el tío le comentó a su ayudante "Si pregunta le dices que a 1€" el otro le miró a los ojos, entonces el tío volvió a decir "Bueno, le dices que 2 x 1€". Lo peor de todo es que si preguntabas y mirabas alguna, si no la comprabas se cabreaban, vaya comerciantes.

A mí la verdad es que todo eso me dio muy mal rollo, con las monedas al sol sin ningún cuidado especial a precios muy superior al de mercado, encima habría que ver la autenticidad de las mismas.

Esto no me dejó indiferente, me hizo pensar en la mala imagen que le dan a la numismática no en vano muchos lo ven como una "reliquia bárbara" y te quita las ganas de comprar alguna y aficionarte a ello.

-----------------

Pasando a otra cosa, la empresa en la que trabajo está en negociaciones con el cliente para la renovación del contrato, todo el mundo da por hecho que habrá renovación, aunque yo no estoy del todo convencido, parece ser que sí, lo que quiero destacar es que cuando nos reúnen para informarnos sobre los avances en las negociaciones, veo a mucho que pasan de las cosas y todo el tiempo están con los móviles sin enterarse bien de las cosas, esta práctica de estar whatsappeando la veo muy extendida, incluso no han sido pocos los que he visto llevar el coche y estar navegando con su móvil a la vez (y por la carretera o autopista), parece ser que ese medio nos tiene abducidos.

Encima, nos ha bajado la faena y lejos de preocuparse, lo que hacen es preparar viajes, un colega que tiene a su mujer en el paro y si las cosas vienen mal dadas será de los primero que echen, ya tiene un viaje a París pagado, dice que pilló un chollo, está todo el puto día con ese tema, al menos no pidió un préstamo al cofidis para pagarlo (como más de alguno lo ha hecho, con trabajo fijo, relativamente bien pagado y pidiendo préstamos rápidos al cofidis o adelantos de nómina). 

No hay remedio, aunque yo haga mis previsiones, será difícil no salir salpicado cuando las cosas se tuerzan. Soy sincero, a mí me preocupa mucho más ese tipo de gente que los bancos, el gobierno, los bancos centrales e incluso los albanokosovares. Detalles que suceden a mi alrededor lo confirman; un ejemplo: cada cierto tiempo nos dan una tarjeta con saldo para que la utilicemos en las máquinas de vending del curro, resulta que la muchos a la mitad de ese tiempo ya la han gastado (incluso algunos la gastan a los pocos días de tenerla), pues ya tienes a algunos buscando quien tiene saldo para gorrearle cosas, claro, también puedes meter dinero e incrementar el saldo, pero como casi nunca llevan monedas (excusa)... Uno al ver mi saldo tuvo la desfachatez de hacer el comentario de que debería compartirlo con los que no tienen, ¡tócate los cojones!

Otro ejemplo es cuando había rumores de que algunos de la empresa se irían a la calle, la mayoría optaba porque se fueran los que ya no tuvieran deudas, los que tuvieran ahorros o los que no tuvieran hijos -casualmente la mayoría de esos son los que curran y los que sacan las castañas del fuego-, vamos la valía como trabajador quedaba en segundo término, ni que decir que proliferaban los "amiguetes" de los jefes diciendo que ellos eran imprescindibles porque ya habían hablado con los jefes y esas cosas.

Imaginaros si vienen las cosas mal dadas, yo lo primero que haría sería esconderme de esa gente, ¿no lo creéis así?

---------

Y bueno, respecto a la actualidad, lo de Rodrigo Rato a mí no me huele muy bien, no olvidemos que fue director del FMI, no sé si habrá descubierto algo que no debió haber descubierto, o se habría negado a hacer algo (cosa menos probable), o que se le subió el poder a la cabeza (como a Mario Conde) y quiso ir por libre, o se ofreció como cabeza de turco para desviar la atención hacia otros temas más importantes, o como comentáis, que hay guerra interna en el PP.

Después de haber modificado la manera de medir el PIB, ahora nos salen con estas (¿se habrán quedado cortos otra vez?):

El crecimiento del PIB ya no es relevante: vivir mejor con menos producción es posible



Spoiler



El estancamiento secular se ha convertido en uno de los términos más empleados por los economistas en los últimos meses. Los bancos centrales y los Gobiernos centran sus esfuerzos en estimular el crecimiento y la inversión para que las tasas de variación del PIB vuelvan a niveles de hace más de una década. Sin embargo, otros economistas comienzan a difundir la hipótesis de que no hacen falta elevados crecimientos del PIB para que los niveles de vida de los ciudadanos mejoren.

Entre estos expertos se encuentra el editor de Reuters Edward Hadas o el director gerente de BlackRock, Rick Rieder. Hadas explica que la principal causa que está impidiendo que la producción despegue con fuerza "es el cambio demográfico mundial que está diezmando la población en edad de trabajar" y, por tanto, el consumo y la producción.

"Si la población crece más despacio se construyen menos casas, menos carreteras, colegios, coches, etc. Sin embargo los niveles de vida se mantienen o aumentan, puesto que un número menor de ciudadanos puede contar con elevado número de bienes", explica Hadas.

El ejemplo de España

Un buen ejemplo de ello es España y el mercado inmobiliario. En los años 60 era normal que las familias españolas tuvieran cuatro, cinco o más hijos, muchos de ellos compraron casas cuando se independizaron. Esas generaciones, por diferentes motivos, tan sólo han tenido uno o dos hijos que herederán la casa de sus padres o tendrán la oportunidad de comprar una vivienda de segunda mano a un precio razonable, gracias a la gran oferta que existe. La compra-venta de viviendas de segunda mano no suma al PIB, mientras que las de primera construcción sí lo hacen. 

Hadas explica que el PIB puede ser "un indicador poco adecuado y que exagera los problemas. Los estándares de vida de la población aumentan también con las nuevas tecnologías, algo que el PIB no puede medir. Los que se dedican a la estadística han olvidado la importancia de Internet como 'facilitador' de la vida de las personas y la libertad que otorga".

El efecto de la tecnología

El director gerente de BlackRock, Rick Rieder, asegura que la tecnología ha revolucionado la economía de una forma asombrosa: ha creado transparencia en los mercados, lidera las 'guerras' de precios, reduce los costes laborales, mejora la distribución y la logística, crea eficiencias en la producción de múltiples formas, permite el desarrollo de empresas pequeñas y mejora los estándares de vida.

Un buen ejemplo de como beneficia la tecnología a nuestro bolsillo de forma directa se puede ver en el mercado de petróleo. La tecnología ha permitido que un país como EEUU sea a día de hoy casi el mayor productor de petróleo gracias a la técnica del 'fracking', que permite extraer petróleo del subsuelo recursos no convencionales (petróleo y gas) de forma rentable.

Las mejoras tecnológicas han permitido mejorar la viabilidad de la extracción de este tipo de recursos, las reservas probadas han aumentado, la oferta de crudo también y los precios se han desplomado. La tecnología ha permitido que la gasolina sea más barata. El poder adquisitivo de los consumidores se ha elevado sin necesidad de un aumento salarial.

Hadas explica que la desaceleración del crecimiento en China que lastra el crecimiento mundial también se debe a que el gigante asiático ha alcanzado un nivel de desarrollo aceptable, a partir de ese nivel resulta muy complicado replicar las tasas de crecimiento experimentadas años atrás cuando China era un país tercermundista.

Por todo ello, Hadas y Rieder creen que las políticas monetarias expansivas pueden no sólo no funcionar sino que hasta terminar siendo contraproducentes: "Los bajos tipos de interés reales que se mantuvieron durante más de una década (antes de la crisis) no fomentaron una economía saludable, se puede decir que agravaron la debilidad del sistema financiero", culmina Hadas.



Vamos, que como ya no les salen las cuentas ni haciendo sus trapicheos, pues se cargan el PIB y ahora ya no es relevante, no olvidéis leer entre líneas, cosas como: _"Si la población crece más despacio se construyen menos casas, menos carreteras, colegios, coches, etc. Sin embargo los niveles de vida se mantienen o aumentan, puesto que un número menor de ciudadanos puede contar con elevado número de bienes"_ no dejan a nadie indiferente, ahora lo achacan al bajo crecimiento de la población (cuando nunca había habido más gente y en España han entrado 6 millones de inmigrantes).

Yo pienso que lo que realmente tendrá que ver es algo como esto:
El fracking ya flaquea en EEUU: las plataformas petroleras activas caen a niveles de 2010



Spoiler



El número de plataformas petroleras activas en EEUU se ha reducido en 26 unidades, por lo que según los últimos datos semanales quedan 734 plataformas activas. Este dato supone el peor desde noviembre de 2010, según la empresa de perforación Baker Hughes.

En términos globales (combinando las plataformas de gas y petróleo) la caída ha sido de 34 unidades hasta las 954 plataformas activas, el peor dato desde julio de 2009. Los bajos precios del petróleo y el gas están haciendo mella en la industria, que por ahora continúa cerrando las plataformas más antiguas y menos productivas. 

Con estos datos ya son alrededor de 3 meses consecutivos en los que las plataformas petroleras activas no paran de caer. Lejos de estar cerca del final del declive, Morgan Stanley mandó una nota informativa a sus clientes advirtiendo de que aún podrían quedar otros 3 meses más de cierres de plataformas. 

Sube el precio del crudo

Con estos datos no es de extrañar que los futuros de petróleo se hayan revalorizado esta semana cerca de un 9%. Y es que parece que la industria petrolera de EEUU está reaccionando de una forma decepcionante ante la caída del petróleo. Muchos eran los expertos que habían asegurado que la producción de crudo no comenzaría a verse afectada hasta finales de este año en la mayor potencia del mundo. 

Sin embargo, los últimos datos de la US Energy Information Administration ya anunciaron que la producción de crudo había caído en 30.000 barriles diarios la semana pasada, desde los 9.420.000 barriles al día hasta los 9.420.000 contados la semana anterior, un dato que hizo rebotar con fuerza el precio del crudo, que acumula unas subidas mensuales cercanas al 20%.



Así es, el límite de recursos que limita al crecimiento, el cual nos está dando señales cada vez más fuertes, espero y no se cumplan las previsiones de una caída brutal. Eso nos llevaría a un colapso muy fuerte.

Por cierto, ¿también tendrá algo que ver con la subida del petróleo de estos días?

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2015)

Lo de Rato, se mire como se mire, es un lavado de cara in extremis, como habéis dicho, para desviar la atención de elementos electorales más relevantes, y hacer creer al pueblo que el poder judicial tiene autonomía y maniobrabilidad hasta sus últimas consecuencias.

La política recuerda cada vez más a un escenario de teatro. Da igual lo que se cuente o suceda sobre este, lo que importa es entretener al público, y que no se cuestione si la historia es real o no, solo importa que se vayan contentos y regresen a la siguiente función.

El que sea mejor actor, será el protagonista, y el que más hable...venderá crece pelos, abrirá las aguas del Mar Rojo, y nos dirá que "todo va bien"...aplaudiremos, asentiremos, nos levantaremos e iremos al bar de la esquina a quejarnos de lo mal que va todo.

En cuanto al inciso de *frisch* sobre Suiza, es cierto que mucho dinero saqueado por todo el mundo está allí blanqueado y legalizado (eso no es justificable), sin embargo, su gente a pesar de todo eso, no derrocha, no engaña, no estafa, son coherentes a la hora de votar, sus políticos no son profesionales en gran mayoría...¿qué se aprovechan de lagunas legales para que su sistema bancario sea el más admirado?...mejor eso que estafar a todo un país vendiéndoles preferentes y demás basura tóxica.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.

inciso para el buen post de *refinanciado*

Te das cuenta que lo que falta en este país es una base cultural, ética y de respeto social...de poco vale estudiar en la Deusto, si no eres capaz de entender que pisar a otros como tú, para "mejorar", es un arma de doble filo, o tener el mejor móvil y no saber si serás capaz de pagar el alquiler, es una absurda quimera.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Abr 2015)

Joer, os acordáis del tema de las pensiones?

Había estado pensando sobre como venderán la moto para que la gente se trague su inevitable inviabilidad, y sobre que sucederá con aquellos pensionistas que pierdan gran parte de su prestación (ganada por su vida laboral).

Pues ahora veo que en los telediarios están anunciando los estrenos de cartelera, entre ellos destacan una peli bastante peculiar, se llema "La fiesta de despedida", buscadla por ahí, es interesantisimo lo que hay detrás de ella.

Eso también recuerda sobre aquella peli que se tituló "mar adentro", la cual abrió la caja de pandora respecto al tema de la eutanasia, para mí, esa peli oasionó que se hablara sobre ello y lo más importante, que se metiera en la mente de las personas.

Con la peli "La fiesta de despedida" lo que quieren es que se piense que llevar a cabo la eutanasia sea algo "guay", algo que le da un valor extra a la persona.

Los que miraron aquel documental de la bbc sobre como consiguieron que la mujer fumara lo comprenderán, así como aquel link que Fernando puso en su día que nos indicaba los medios que se emplearian para controlar la población, entre ellos el de incorporar a la mujer en el mundo laboral y potenciar su prescencia en todos los ámbitos (algo que a zp se le dió muy bien).

Esto me ha acojonado, ahora será mal visto al abuelete que no tenga pensión ni medios para subsistir y se le impondrá la idea de que la eutanasia es la mejor manera de actuar.

La verdad es que la elites piensan en todo y poco a poco nos van llevando hacia donde quieren y encima con la reaccion que ellos quieren que tengamos. Así como fue muy fácil para ellos hacernos fumar, si se tercia, también hacen que lo dejemos. Ahora la eutanasia será una manera guay de irse de este mundo.

Igual hasta hacen reuniones de despedida y el pobre se irá contento con una fiesta en todo lo alto (gastando lo ultimo de su ahorros). Lo peor de todo -lo repito- es que lo miraremos como algo completamente normal y hasta deseable.

Está claro que estos HDLGP tienen soluciones para todo, saliendo siempre bien parados y sin pagar por sus delitos.

Saludos


----------



## donni (18 Abr 2015)

Otro articulo interesante:

Los mercados se quedan sin liquidez. Blogs de Perlas de Kike


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> *karlilatúnya*, lamento profundamente tu pérdida y te acompaño en el sentimiento. Sé que tu madre ha dejado un buen legado, ahora te toca a ti y a los tuyos hacerlo trascender, estoy convencido que seguirá viva por siempre en vuestros corazones.
> 
> ...



Estas describiendo el 90 % de empresas privadas que hay en España con gente tóxica, medradora, egocentrica y pelota hasta la nausea...Yo es que no puedo con la gentuza...prefiero trabajar solo que mal acompañado....no he visto País con gente tan falsa como este....:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

Je,je,je... El hombre dubitativo, tampoco podemos "generalizar", porque lo que vives aquí en España, y no sólo en la empresa privada sino también en la pública, lo puedes vivir en cualquier otro país del mundo y las excepciones son muy pocas. Pienso que debe ser algo inherente al ser humano... aunque sea totalmente "ilógico", pero es lo que constatamos.

Excelentes comentarios los que nos han aportado Refinanciado y paketazo, así que lo dejo aquí y mejor no comer "espacio", de manera que la gente que lo desee pueda deleitarse con lo que ambos han escrito.

¡Ah! El hombre dubitativo, España es un buen país y sus gentes también. Te lo dice alguien que tiene visto "mundo"...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... El hombre dubitativo, tampoco podemos "generalizar", porque lo que vives aquí en España, y no sólo en la empresa privada sino también en la pública, lo puedes vivir en cualquier otro país del mundo y las excepciones son muy pocas. Pienso que debe ser algo inherente al ser humano... aunque sea totalmente "ilógico", pero es lo que constatamos.
> 
> Excelentes comentarios los que nos han aportado Refinanciado y paketazo, así que lo dejo aquí y mejor no comer "espacio", de manera que la gente que lo desee pueda deleitarse con lo que ambos han escrito.
> 
> ...



no lo discuto...peeroooo, he estado en varias empresas (algunas enormes) y las que tenían capital español tenían gente toxica, mezquina, corrupta... de arriba a abajo...en cambio multinacionales, sobre todo Holandesas ( Shell, Akzo Nobel, DSM, Unilever, Fokker ) el trato era exquisito...incluso podias hablar con el Director de fabrica de tu a tu...un tipo que iba al trabajo en bici...y hablo de España....


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

# El hombre dubitativo: ¿Sabes? Lo que refieres viene de la educación y de unos "valores", pero para adquirirlos primero tendrá que haber una igualdad de oportunidades... ¿No te parece? Sin embargo, no vamos a negar que en España pueda darse más lo que refieres y respecto a lo del "tuteo" con los jefes yo siempre lo he rechazado... siempre les he tratado de Vd. y he exigido el mismo trato respecto a mí.
Las "barreras" siempre son convenientes...

Saludos.


----------



## joalan (18 Abr 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Otro ejemplo es cuando había rumores de que algunos de la empresa se irían a la calle, la mayoría optaba porque se fueran los que ya no tuvieran deudas, los que tuvieran ahorros o los que no tuvieran hijos -casualmente la mayoría de esos son los que curran y los que sacan las castañas del fuego-, vamos la valía como trabajador quedaba en segundo término, ni que decir que proliferaban los "amiguetes" de los jefes diciendo que ellos eran imprescindibles porque ya habían hablado con los jefes y esas cosas.



Esto es lamentable pero suele funcionar así. Hace unos meses hubo recortes en mi empresa y había que prescindir de gente, yo tenía a mi cargo 6 trabajadores y me dijeron que me quedara con dos. Es una decisión que no le deseo a nadie, estuve noches sin dormir. Y cuando hablaba del tema en mi entorno, la opinión era unánime: piensa en los que tienen hipoteca, hijos y tal. Me parece de locos, yo no tengo hijos, vivo de alquiler entre otras cosas porque espero que este no sea mi destino definitivo, no tengo deudas y tengo unos modestos ahorros. Me cuido mucho de que mis jefes conozcan mi situación personal porque, visto lo visto, si algún día alguien debe decidir algo parecido y me afecta a mí, seré el primero en salir, así que de vez en cuando hablo de deudas o proyectos familiares inexistentes.
Entiendo que se hace más duro despedir a alguien con hipoteca y cargas familiares, pero es injusto para los que hemos decidido llevar otro tipo de vida.
Por suerte o por desgracia, finalmente no tuve que tomar ninguna decisión, porque mis jefes lo hicieron por mí y despidieron a los seis.
Perdón por el _off-topic_, pero es que me molesta esa actitud tan generalizada.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

Hola, joalan: Desgraciadamente, por esa tesitura que refieres hemos tenido que pasar muchos que hemos tenido "mando" en determinadas etapas de nuestra vida laboral. Yo mismo he pasado por ese "mal trago" en demasiadas ocasiones, pero siempre he tenido en cuenta la valía profesional, a fin de cuentas no vas a "tirar piedras" contra la empresa de la que dependes. Luego, ya he considerado el aspecto humano, para finalmente tener en cuenta la situación familiar y que es importante...

Desafortunadamente, ese criterio que tuve que emplear es el menos utilizado hoy en día, pero es fruto de una degradación constante de la Sociedad. Además, actualmente, en las empresas todos somos simples "números" con unos determinados "parametros" (productividad, objetivos, costes, etc.) y a la hora de despedir no se mira mucho más allá...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2015)

Un error en un titular del diario The Irish Times entra en la historia del periodismo - Sociedad - Mundiario


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> Un error en un titular del diario The Irish Times entra en la historia del periodismo - Sociedad - Mundiario



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: timi: ¿Seguro que es un "error"? :XX::XX::XX: Los irlandeses tienen un peculiar "humor" y son bastante "brutos"... :XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2015)

es una er-rata ,,,, que malpensado somos,,,,

y dejo esto , la escalada continua

300 US Paratroopers Arrive In Ukraine After Russia Says Its Missiles Will Target NATO Member States | Zero Hedge


hoy , hablando con una persona , me decía que dudaba que llegara el mad-max , y seguramente tiene razón a lo melgibson-style , pero claro , hay situaciones que si no son el mad-max , se le acercan mucho y desgraciadamente ya están pasando.


https://robertscribbler.wordpress.c...like-grass-siberias-road-to-a-permaburn-hell/

:´(


----------



## Bucanero (18 Abr 2015)

Buenas a todos y buen fin de semana. Para mi el enlace que pongo es un buen resumen de como están las cosas y lo que nos espera después de tantas selecciones en este país siempre que no venga alguna sorpresa. Un saludo a todos.

AYER DRAGHI ESTUVO S


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2015)

Hola, timi: Bueno, los rusos ya conocen bien a la 173... De hecho, como ya se dice en la noticia, ya estuvieron el pasado año en suelo ucraniano, al igual que en Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania. Y este año estuvieron en unas importantes maniobras desarrolladas en Hungría... Añade a esa noticia la siguiente:

- Militares de Kazajistán, Reino Unido y EEUU realizan ejercicios conjuntos / Sputnik Mundo

Respecto al Madmaxismo, entiendo que hay diferentes "grados" del mismo. Me imagino que, aparte de situaciones como la que enlazas, el Madmaxismo ya se manifiesta de forma dramática en muchos hogares españoles donde 426 Euros no deben dar para mucho... ¿N0?

Yo, un Madmaxismo a lo Mel Gibson, NO lo veo y podría darse de forma puntual al principio, pero más tarde sería algo meramente residual...

Y dejo dos noticias interesantes, una sobre Grecia/Rusia y la otra invita a la "reflexión"... ¿Por qué apuesta el ciudadano estadounidense por la Joyería? No creo que sea básicamente por el aspecto ornamental...

- Grecia puede recibir hasta

- THE U.S. GOLD MARKET: Completely Insane : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2015)

quien dice 10 , dice 20 , 30,,,, será por expropiar.

El FMI sugiere expropiar el 10% de la riqueza de las familias para reducir deuda pública - Libre Mercado

nos van avisando , y pasando el tiempo se ira confirmando,,,
noticia antigua , pero para tener en cuenta,,,,


----------



## timi (19 Abr 2015)

no se si conocéis este canal de radio

Podcast Ampliando el debate en Colectivo Burbuja - iVoox

mas o menos intento seguirlo y ayer en el tren aproveche para escuchar este en concreto , merece la pena escucharlo

Operación Gladio: el miedo a la izquierda - Ampliando el debate 13-4-2015 en mp3 (13/04 a las 08:04:09) 01:28:03 4343568 - iVoox

saludos a todos


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Abr 2015)

timi dijo:


> quien dice 10 , dice 20 , 30,,,, será por expropiar.
> 
> El FMI sugiere expropiar el 10% de la riqueza de las familias para reducir deuda pública - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Muy buen recordatorio timi, una razón más (de las muchas que hay) para reducir nuestro dinerito de monopoly y encima en una anotación electrónica.

Esta es la "nueva":

El FMI pide que se aproveche la caída del petróleo para subir impuestos a la energía



Spoiler



El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha instado a las economías avanzadas a aprovechar la oportunidad que presenta al caída de los precios del petróleo para elevar los impuestos a la energía, lo que permitiría mejorar la presión fiscal, por ejemplo, reduciendo la fiscalidad al empleo.


"La reforma de los impuestos a la energía puede ayudar a reducir las externalidades negativas derivadas del consumo de energía y proporcionar un margen de maniobra para reequilibrar la presión fiscal, por ejemplo, reduciendo los impuestos al trabajo para promover el empleo", afirma el FMI en la última edición de su informe 'Fiscal Monitor'.

En la presentación del documento, el director del Departamento de Asuntos Fiscales del FMI, Vitor Gaspar, instó a los países a aprovechar el escenario creado por la baja inflación y los menores precios del petróleo para poner en marcha la reforma de los subsidios energéticos y la fiscalidad de la energía.

En este sentido, defendió que establecer unos precios energéticos adecuados puede ayudar a los Gobiernos de las economías avanzadas a "mejorar sus finanzas públicas, apoyar un crecimiento económico sostenible y lograr sus objetivos medioambientales".

El Fondo Monetario Internacional considera que la reforma de los impuestos a la energía es uno de los tres ámbitos de acción que revisten más importancia para una política fiscal sólida, ya que los márgenes de maniobra de las políticas son reducidos.

Política fiscal flexible

Otro de los ámbitos de acción propuestos por el FMI es utilizar la política fiscal de manera flexible para apoyar el crecimiento, mitigando al mismo tiempo los riesgos y garantizando la sostenibilidad de la deuda a medio plazo. Así, explica que el grado y el tipo de flexibilidad dependerán de la situación fiscal de cada país, las condiciones macroeconómicas y los riesgos fiscales pertinentes.

En concreto, subraya que los países que disponen de espacio fiscal pueden usarlo para apoyar el crecimiento, particularmente en los casos en que se hayan materializado los riesgos de escaso crecimiento e inflación baja.

Por su parte, los países que estén experimentando más restricciones deberían ir en busca de un "reequilibrio fiscal más favorable al crecimiento y de reformas estructurales que estimulen el crecimiento potencial", mientras que en aquellos en los que los crecientes riesgos fiscales pueden ejercer presión sobre el mercado, una de las prioridades debería ser "recomponer las defensas fiscales".

La tercer sugerencia del FMI es afianzar los marcos institucionales para gestionar la política fiscal, ya que anclan la política fiscal y la guían hacia sus objetivos a medio plazo. "Estos marcos ayudan a potenciar el efecto de los estabilizadores automáticos a lo largo del ciclo económico y por ende reducen la volatilidad del producto y elevan el crecimiento a mediano plazo", asegura.

En concreto, resalta que los marcos fiscales con bases sólidas son especialmente necesarios en los países con altos niveles de endeudamiento público y que están próximos a experimentar un aumento de la carga del gasto relacionado con el envejecimiento.

Importancia de la política fiscal

El FMI defiende que en este entorno complicado la política fiscal sigue siendo esencial, junto con la política monetaria acomodaticia y las reformas estructurales, para generar confianza y, cuando corresponda, apuntalar la demanda agregada.

En este sentido, incide en la recuperación "moderada y desigual" de las economías avanzadas, respaldada por la caída de los precios del petróleo, una política monetaria que sigue siendo acomodaticia y un ajuste fiscal más lento.

Sin embargo, recalca que los altos niveles de endeudamiento público y privado siguen poniendo trabas al crecimiento y la sostenibilidad de la deuda en algunas economías, al mismo tiempo que en muchos países la inflación está muy por debajo de los niveles fijados como meta, lo que dificulta la difícil tarea de reducir los altos niveles de endeudamiento público.



Creo que su jueguecito de multiplicar panes y peces se les ha ido de las manos y no saben como hacer algún remiendo para ir tirando.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 09:24 ----------

Parece que muchos no están de acuerdo con el (TTIP)

Alemania: Protestas en acuerdo de libre comercio entre Europa y Estados Unidos



Spoiler



Miles de personas marcharon el Berlín, Múnich y otras grandes ciudades de Alemania en protesta contra los planes de un acuerdo de libre comercio entre Europa y Estados Unidos, bajo el argumento de que la alianza podría erosionar los estándares laborales, alimentarios y medioambientales.


El rechazo a la Asociación de Comercio e Inversión Transatlántica (TTIP por sus siglas en inglés) es particularmente marcado en Alemania, en parte por la creciente hostilidad hacia Estados Unidos tras las revelaciones de prácticas de espionaje de Washington y el dominio digital de compañías como Google.

Una reciente encuesta de YouGov mostró que el 43 por ciento de los alemanes cree que el TTIP sería negativo para el país, en comparación al 26 por ciento que lo aprueba.

El nivel de resistencia ha tomado por sorpresa al Gobierno de la canciller Angela Merkel y a la industria alemana, que ahora intentan salvar un acuerdo que según sus partidarios podría agregar 100.000 millones de dólares al PIB anual a ambos lados del Atlántico.

En Berlín, una multitud estimada en 1.500 personas formó una cadena humana desde la plaza Potsdamer, pasando por la embajada estadounidense y la Puerta de Branderburgo, hasta las oficinas de la Comisión Europea.

En Múnich, la policía dijo que unas 3.000 personas se congregaron, mientras que los organizadores del grupo Attac indicaron que hasta 15.000 personas acudieron a la manifestación.

Cientos de personas también marcharon en Leipzig, Stuttgart, Fráncfort y otras ciudades europeas en lo que Attac describió como "el día global de la acción" contra el libre comercio, aunque las protestas parecieron ser mucho más multitudinarias en Alemania.

"Creo que este acuerdo abrirá la puerta para que aquí se desarrollen alimentos transgénicos", dijo Jennifer Ruffatto, una mujer de 28 años que trabaja con personas discapacitadas y que acudió a la marcha junto a su bebé. "Las compañías se beneficiarán de esto a costa de las personas", declaró.

Merkel se ha expresado reiteradamente a favor del TTIP, pero sus socios de la coalición, los Social Demócratas (SPD) de la centroizquierda, se muestran profundamente divididos al respecto.



A ver si suena la flauta y la Merkel hace como con las nucleares en Alemania (a raíz de Fukushima peligraban sus votos y las cerró) y corta de cuajo ese tratado, aunque lo dudo, el imperio es el imperio.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Desinformación económica generalizada

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 09:38 ----------

También muy bueno este artículo de Jesús Cacho...

- Vozpópuli - El fiasco Rato: ¿Era poder o se trataba sólo de dinero?


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Abr 2015)

Sobre el madmax, pues yo pienso que lo estamos viviendo, a mayor o menor nivel según que zonas, por ejemplo en México tuvieron -una vez más- un episodio violento, parece que cada vez son más graves:

México: Guerra de narcos convierte a la ciudad de Reynosa en un campo de batalla (Video, Fotos) 

El tema es que no lo vemos tal cual como pensamos, las cosas van sucediendo y nos las muestran de una manera que "no es tan grave" debido a que sucede lejos de nuestro entorno y, sumado al bombardeo de noticias "malas" (pero de otros sitios, que nosotros semos sereh de luh) hacen que nuestro nivel de insensibilidad sea elevado.

Pero si miramos un poco alrededor, observaremos un madmax particular, el cual, no están bestia como el de la peli, pero no por ello deja ser una situación de supervivencia.

Por ejemplo, el señor mayor que encontré hurgando en la basura y resultó ser mi vecino, otro caso que me enteré fue que unos pocos bloques cerca de donde vivo hubo unos okupas (creo que eran tanos) y los vecinos tuvieron muchos problemas para echarles. Afortunadamente no se llegó a la violencia, pero poco faltó.

También a veces cuando paseo por mi ciudad y paso por algún descampado semiurbanizado (en que la vegetación le ha ganado a la civilización debido al abandono y obras a medio construir) en más a una ocasión he visto especies de campamentos entre las malezas donde se nota que gente vive ahí (coño que parece el amazonas, jeje). Si lo comentas en tu entorno te dirán tan pachos: "pero si eso deben ser drogatas que no quieren salir adelante". Haced el mismo ejercicio en vuestro entorno y seguramente más de alguno descubrirá "otro tipo de vida", lo reconoceréis por la basura que suele haber alrededor.

Lo que creo que tenemos y tendremos son varios "mundos" a la vez, en donde según el lugar donde te toque o te lo curres, en tu nivel de vida tendrás más o tendrás menos, eso sí, TODO tendrá un precio.


----------



## clapham (19 Abr 2015)

Hay quienes compran( mos ) oro porque dice el Maloney ( y yo lo dudo ) que cuando llegue el armagedon la onza valdra 5000 $ y quien tenga unos cuantos lingotes , digo monedas se podra comprar ese atico en Pintor Rosales con vistas al parque del Reti...digo , templo de Debod . 
Y podra contratar a una chacha paraguaya para que le lave , planche , cocine , limpie , haga la compra ..uff excepto tak taka que para eso ya estan los pibones ucranianos y rumanos .
Ahhh el cuento de la lechera y creer ( oh ilusos ) que la historia se repite y todo sera igual . Inglaterra y Francia han estado en guerra o dandose por saco mutuamente desde el siglo XI y ahora estan unidas por un tunel .
Si la historia se repiriera Francia y Alemania estarian en guerra porque ha sido la norma desde ...en fin , ha sido la norma . 
Y ahora la gente ( poco inteligente ) atesora metales porque dicen ...que habra un crash y el joro sera una buena himberzion . 
Dos aspectos a tener en cuenta . 

1- eliminacion del cash . 
Cada dia ( como gota que perfora la roca ) salen noticias sobre la eliminacion del cash ( zerohedge , etc ) Ese es el objetivo . eliminar el cash para cargarse a la economia sumergida y controlar(nos) a todos .
Es facil , solo necesitan " tiempo " .

2 - controles de capital .
ahora mismo hay un limite ( creo que 10000 $ ) de dinero ( cash ) que puedes sacar fuera de la UE e incluso dentro de la UE hay un limite para el movimiento de capital . 

Cuando eliminen el cash e impongan controles de capital a las transacciones electronicas os habran jodido a todos . 
porque ...estareis a merced de ellos . Si la cosa se pone mala en Espain y quereis largaros a ...costa Rica o Singapur pues no podreis llevaros vuestro dinero porque estara en forma de " bits " . 
Podreis iros pero vuestro dinero se queda . 
Y no podreis transferirlo porque habra un limite muy muy pequeno para evitar las fugas de capitales . 

En cuanto al oro lo mas probable , digo ..sera casi de obligado mandato que lo confisquen . La riqueza de la gente esta repartida en : 
pisos , obras de arte , metales preciosos 

Puesto que no pueden confiscar al 90 % de la gente ( que tiene pisos ) ni al 3 % de los ricos ( ellos mismos ) esta claro que la opcion mas razonable sera confiscar a los metaleres , que pertenecen a ese 5 % de la poblacion por los que no llorara nadie .

Alguno dira ..yo los metales los entierro y cuando me pregunten ...Ahh y de que viviras ? alma de cantaro . porque recordemos que el objetivo de ahorrar es no pasar hambre . Y si no tienes dinero ( bits ) no podras comprar ni leche , que digo ..ni donuts que son ricos en omega 6 y antioxidantes . 

conclusion : estais jodidos . 
el clapham no porque el clapham sabra vender a tiempo y largarse con su cash ( mientras se pueda ) lejos del eurogulag .
No espero thanks porque ya se que la verdad duele y escuece . 
Yo me lavo las manos , luego no digan que no lo adverti .


----------



## timi (19 Abr 2015)

la codicia humana ,,,

Las peonadas de don Rodrigo Rato - Irispress


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2015)

Bueno, menos mal que volví a caer en la "tentación" y el pasado viernes volví a incrementar el "tesoro"... Bien, es verdad que en esta ocasión a la Plata le he acompañado el valor numismatico, pero han sido compras interesantes ya que hablo de varios Rublos y de una monede de 5 Onzas de poca tirada. En muchas ocasiones, me digo "ya está bien", pero claro a veces leo lo que leo y me digo: "va a ser difícil que te equivoques". ¡Ojo! que uno cuenta sus particulares "percepciones" y no invito a nadie a seguirme, a fin de cuentas cada cual hace con su dinero lo que crea oportuno y yo no me meto en eso, como si se compran una "pepona" para oscuras intenciones...

Y dejo esto de Cicerón: "La falsedad está tan cercana a la verdad, que el hombre prudente no debe situarse en un terreno resbaladizo."

Saludos.


----------



## trunx (19 Abr 2015)

Veo cada vez más comentarios sobre la desaparición del dinero en efectivo, y la supuesta imposibilidad de los poseedores de MP's de poder vender.

Si bien es cierto que la tendencia creciente del poder, hacia más control sobre la población, les va a llevar a eliminar el dinero fiat físico, también es cierto que ese control total cuando sea efectivo, hará abrir los ojos a muchos, que aún creen vivir en una democracia en libertad y un libre mercado.

Cuando la gente perciba, que el dinero digital no es más que una forma de control y confiscación de la riqueza, la búsqueda de activos y reservas de valor no devaluables ni confiscables experimentará un auge colosal, y los Mp's estarán, como siempre han estado a lo largo de la historia, en el primer lugar en la lista de acopios necesarios, para evitar que un estado totalitario te lleve a la miseria.

¿ No es acaso la tenencia de oro un seguro contra un cambio de moneda, una devaluación, o una confiscación ? . Más pronto que tarde vamos a tener que utilizar el seguro, un seguro del que no tenemos ninguna póliza, del que no pagamos ninguna cuota mensual por tenerlo, ni tenemos ningún papel en el que nadie nos garantice nada, y ahí precisamente radica toda su importancia, en que no hacen falta promesas de nadie para darle valor, 4000 años de historia de la humanidad lo avalan, como la última reserva de valor que existe, y ninguna moneda, ni ningún gobierno podrán cambiar eso.

La pregunta importante no es como nos van a pagar los Mp's si queremos vender, la pregunta que se va a hacer todo el mundo va a ser, como van a pagar los MP's cuando quieran comprar.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Abr 2015)

Fernando, el viernes yo también iba dispuesto a caer en la tentación, pero al llegar donde mi camello, no tenía monedas en oferta, sólo tenía muy pocas y estas las ví muy caras (las de Andorra no son algo imprescindible para mí).

Pues resulta que si que caí, pero fue con un limpiador por ultrasonidos que tenían en la tienda, no me pareció mal el precio y lo cogí, lo he probado con monedillas de 1 pound (de curso legal no son de plata) que tenía por ahí y las ha dejado limpias, no les ha dado brillo, más que nada les ha quitado toda la suciedad que tenían encima.

No sé si es normal o no, después probé con algunas de 1 pence (también de curso legal) y ha hecho lo mismo, al principio me ha dejado una sensación de que no limpió bien, pero creo que este método sólo quita suciedad y respeta el brillo de la moneda tal cual esté (puse varias monedas iguales y salieron con distintos tonos, según su estado).

Aclaro que sólo les puse agua del grifo, he leído en el catálogo del producto que hay líquidos especiales según el tipo de material y los deja bien. 

Si alguien me puede dar un consejo sobre su utilización lo agradeceré, que quiero probar con una moneda que compré por casualidad y está bastante íntegra, el "defecto" que tiene es que está muy oscura (por ese motivo la pillé a muy buen precio), pero en ciertos puntos se distingue el brillo original, sería estupendo poder limpiarla de una manera no agresiva para respetar su brillo original.

Aunque admito que así como está y aunque no es ninguna moneda especial, me produce cierta fascinación, cuando ví su foto en el ebay y nadie pujaba por ella, no dejaba de mirarla aún por su aspecto oscuro intuía que estaba "intacta" y así fue. 

Fernando si te gustan las de 5 onzas, cayó a mis manos una de 25 euros (tipo cincuentín) de 1997 "Homenaje a la Aviación Española", parece que la tirada es poca, si quieres (y no la tienes) te la puedo cambiar por alguna que creas conveniente.

Lo digo porque creo que meterme en las de 5 onzas va a ser un follón ya que parece que hay bastantes para completar la colección y yo sólo tengo 4 (las otras 3 son bastante habituales), bueno, ya me dirás algo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 18:33 ----------

trunx, creerás que estoy loco pero la única solución que se me ocurre es que quiten el dinero en efectivo, mejor dicho: "que quiten su dinero en efectivo", de esa manera se abrirán las puertas a las negociaciones en otro tipo de monedas.

Más pronto que tarde veremos economías paralelas que pasen olímpicamente del "dinero" oficial.

Respecto a tu pregunta sobre cuanto nos pagarán por nuestros MPs, yo pienso que lo más importante es que dejes de pensar en el dinero fiat que podrías obtener por ellos.

Creo que no debería preocuparte por ello, si compraste (o mas bien cambiaste) MPs para preservar tu poder adquisitivo y el valor de tu dinero, has hecho bien, si quieres puedes hacer un ejercicio (con bastantes matices y de manera muy bruta) que te dará una idea de lo que podrás hacer:

Piensa en bienes y servicios, en lo que puedes comprar con tu onza actualmente, podrás comprar más de 1000 tarros de alubias, podrás pagar 1 mes de trabajo de una persona cualificada, podrás comprarte 1 traje de "alta gama" o 10 de calidad aceptable, podrás comprar al menos 10 pares de zapatos de excelente calidad, podrás llenar el depósito de tu coche 20 veces, etc.

Por eso se recomienda por aquí tener monedas pequeñas (p.e. soberanos) porque difícilmente querrás comprar 10 trajes, o en su lugar plata... mucha plata.

Aclaro una cosa, los bienes básicos y la energía al igual que los MPs subirán más o menos equitativamente ya que los recursos escasearán y ambas cosas será muy importantes.

Saludos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (19 Abr 2015)

Hola compañeros.

Desde hace tiempo veo como se plantea la cuestión del tipo de moneda que debemos mantener como reserva. Yo he optado claramente por diferenciar las que son de carácter numismático de las que no. Tipo soberano, 20 francos tanto suizos como franceses, o monedas de peso inferior a 10 gramos estimo que deben ser la prioritarias. Las de onza debido a su elevado valor creo que no serían convenientes en futuros intercambios ya que las necesidades que se nos planteen serán de índole alimenticia, sanitaria o indumentaria principalmente, y pienso que solicitar el cambio por 3 kilos de alimento no sería factible. Respecto a la plata, pues duros, dólares, 5 francos o mejor dicho casi todas las de la unión Latina,puesto que aunque las onzas de plata sean también adecuadas vemos que en algunas su valor dista bastante del intrínseco del metal, y no me planteo la discusión convencer al interfecto en cuestión que me toque, de que este año en particular fue una tirada corta y vale más.

Ahora voy a dar mi opinión sobre este hilo. Ante todo destacar su gran calidad y la valía de sus interlocutores. No me queda otra que felicitar a los que aquí escriben, sobre todo a los 6 nombres que más aparecen y que no menciono por no poner ninguno de ellos primero ya que todos lo merecen.

Como metalero que soy por venas corre plata y por arterias oro, todo regido por el corazón - numismática, espero seguir leyendo este magnífico hilo y procurar aportar algo interesante aunque siempre sea nimio comparado con vosotros.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Te agradezco el ofrecimiento, pero tengo la colección completa de Homenaje a la Aviación Española (1997), menos la de Oro, por tanto las tres de Plata. Hombre, puedes conservarlo como Plata de 0,925, ya que a nivel de coleccionistas tampoco tiene gran valor. Mira, la colección completa de los Cincuentines es bastante grande y yo no la hago. Simplemente, tengo varios de ellos y, últimamente, me centro en buscar aquellos más "emblemáticos", al menos para mí.

Te aclararé que cuando me refiero a monedas de 5 Onzas, obviamente, son extranjeras. Los Cincuentines pesan un poco más (168,75 grs.), pero son de Plata de 0,925. Normalmente, en las 5 Onzas es Plata 0,999 y que es el caso de mí última compra. Se trata de una moneda de Belize y que no tiene mayor interés, bueno para mí SÍ y es que es una conmemorativa de la Batalla de El Alamein. Ya sabes, mi afición a los carros de combate... 

En los Rublos SÍ que la compra ha resultado interesante y es que este tipo de monedas se están revalorizando en los últimos tiempos, aparte de que esas monedas son particularmente hermosas. Curiosamente, para algunos que se las dan de "entendidos" en MPs, esas monedas SIEMPRE tendrán mercado.

Sobre lo que consultas mejor te diriges en privado al conforero asqueado y que es una eminencia en el tema de la limpieza de las monedas y no sólo en eso. Sobre Numismatica puedes preguntarle lo que quieras. Es un hombre muy asequible, aparte de un gran amigo, así que creo que te atenderá sin ningún problema. Y aprovecho para enviarle un saludo si es que aparece por aquí.

Je,je,je... Refinanciado, creo que a trunx no hace falta explicarle las "bondades" de los MPs. Me parece que es tan o más "metalero" que nosotros dos...

Sin embargo, me permitiré indicarle a este conforero que, en el peor de los supuestos, no todo va a resultar tan "sencillo", y me refiero a la "conversión", pero me imagino que ya habrá diseñado un plan B e incluso uno C...

Refinanciado, imagino que en un momento dado habrá un fuerte desacople entre los distintos MPs. Dependerá de la necesidad de cada cual y de su escasez... El Oro es el menos afectado porque siempre habrá "X" cantidad y la conversión siempre podrá hacerse a "X" valor, pero si hablamos de potencial de revalorización probablemente la Plata sea la que tiene más "números"... Peak en el Oro no se producirá, pero SÍ que podría darse en la Plata, al igual que en el Platino y el Paladio...

Y gracias por las aportaciones. Como siempre muy interesantes y valoradas en este hilo.

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 19:20 ----------

# solocomolaconcongrelos: ¡Joder! con la "dieta"... Fuera bromas, gracias por su comentario y los elogios vertidos sobre el hilo y sus colaboradores. Realmente, es muy bueno, las cosas como son... Por si le sirve de algo, yo no tengo ninguna moneda de Oro que no sea del tipo que cita, es decir Soberanos, Francos, Pesetas, Pesos, etc. Luego, algunos lingotes en formato pequeño y que siempre tendrán una aceptable consideración.

En la Plata, al ser aficionado a la Numismatica, no sigo esta "norma". Tengo en todos los "formatos" habidos: Bullion, Premium, Duros, etc., etc.

Y espero seguir viéndole colaborar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Abr 2015)

Hola buenas tardes,

vengo leyendo en algunos sitios que puede estar al caer un momento minsky, un cerrojazo a la liquidez, estilo 2008, y que lo provocaría una salida del € de Grecia. 
Cada vez veo más opiniones de que así será, así que Grecia la podemos dar por fuera del € en unos meses. No creo que aguante más allá de este año, como mucho. 



Copio de ZH... http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-18/global-liquidity-squeeze-has-begun
The bottom line is that we are starting to see the early phases of a liquidity squeeze.

The flow of credit is going to begin to get tighter, and that means that global economic activity is going to slow down.

This happened during the last financial crisis, and during this next financial crisis the credit crunch is going to be even worse.

This is why it is so important to have an emergency fund. During this type of crisis, you may have to be the source of your own liquidity. At a time when it seems like nobody has any cash, those that do have some will be way ahead of the game.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Ladrillófilo: Por aquí hemos hablado muy bien de Bancolchón, el mejor banco del mundo y, por lo menos, en estos tiempos... No hace mucho que tratamos en el hilo el tema de la falta de liquidez y es fácil de "entender": No existe tanto dinero en efectivo como la gente suele pensar y, quizás, estamos hablando del 5% del "total". El resto lo de SIEMPRE: simples apuntes electrónicos...

Ladrillófilo, muy bueno el artículo que aportas y que no nos dice mucho a los habituales a este hilo, pero puede resultar interesante para aquellos que se asoman de tanto en tanto al mismo. Resumiendo, lo que siempre repetimos por aquí, las "cosas" cuanto más a "mano" mucho mejor y más estando rodeados de "cacos" procedentes del Poder...

Respecto a la salida de Grecia de la UE/Euro, pues NO debe ser tan fácil cuando no se ha producido. ¿Conoces el "efecto mariposa"? Cuando se produzca lo que comentas -si es que pasa...- ya nos podemos preparar todos para el Tsunami económico-financiero que acaecerá...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (19 Abr 2015)

mi primer pensamiento respecto a salir del euro fue que nadie se sale , al menos sin liquidar deudas , pero al pasar el tiempo , observo , tal como has comentado otras veces Fernando , que simplemente se ha ganado tiempo y se ha estado preparando el terreno para utilizar el euro como paraguas del dólar.
Gran enlace Ladrillofilo , que indica que el momento esta llegando , no se si no son conscientes de donde nos metemos o si por el contrario lo tiene tan milimétricamente pensado , que da pavor....

en cuanto al tema de la eliminación del dinero físico , yo de momento no lo veo , pero con los datos y comentarios que aportáis , da como mínimo para pensárselo. Lo que si tengo claro es que si se implanta , la gente lo aceptara sin mas y ni se preguntaran los pros y los contras ,,, somos borregos y tragamos con todo....

saludos y por ciento , el hilo esta subiendo de nivel con las últimas paginas , gracias a todos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2015)

La coherencia es tan o más valiosa que el mismo oro, y ser coherente puede ser no obsesionarse con lo que todavía no ha sucedido.

Es como no poder dormir por las noches pensando que un día vamos a morir de viejos...

Dinero FIAT en efectivo, apuntes contables, bitcoin, onzas de oro, plata, cobre o corcho, trueque...no podemos anticipar acontecimientos, pero tratamos de ser previsores para salvaguardar la poca miseria que hayamos sudado a lo largo de nuestras vidas, precisamente por que sabemos lo duro que es ganarlo.

No le diré a nadie lo que hacer pues soy el menos indicado para hacer de adivino. No obstante mi pesadez puede parecer incoherente con parte de los principios metaleros básicos, sin embargo hoy por hoy, lo mejor es tener € en Europa. ¿Por qué?

Pues por que hay una depreciación constante de activos tangibles, desde bienes inmuebles, hasta una simple bicicleta. Y solo podemos acceder a ellos con cash...nadie o casi nadie se acuerda o sabe lo que vale una onza de oro o de plata, sin embargo todos saben lo que vale un corte de pelo, un litro de gasolina, o una barra de pan...

Diversificar es ganar de algún modo, se ha visto en el pasado y se volverá a ver en el futuro, apostar a una sola carta suele terminar saliendo mal casi siempre.

Habláis de quitas, expropiaciones, robos orquestados por gobiernos, dinero digital...bien, todo eso podrá suceder, pero las aguas como dice muchas veces *fernando* vuelven a su cauce, incluso con ese Mad Max apocalíptico, todo volverá más pronto o más tarde a su senda...el oro será oro...la bicicleta, bicicleta...y un techo lo seguirá siendo...en cuanto a los €, no me mojo en lo que se convertirán, pero hoy por hoy, es lo que prima nos guste o no.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por esos aportes, y sobre todo por la diversidad de opiniones, ya que ahí es dónde está la capacidad de entendimiento y aprendizaje.


----------



## clapham (19 Abr 2015)

Un diabetico asalta a punta de pistola una farmacia . Que se llevo ? 
Un seropositivo ( que lee los hilos del timosida de AYNrandiano2 asalta a punta de pistola una farmacia . Que se llevo ?
Son acertijos con moraleja para gente con CI > 110 . 
E lvalor de las cosas es relativo . Una cosa puede " valer " mucho y 5 minutos mas tarde no valer nada , todo es relativo . 
El oro " vale " mientras exista el dinero fiat . 
Incluso en la edad media , el oro " valia " X ducados , X francos , X marcos 
X florines . Si desapareciera el fiat el oro no podria tasarse , porque cual seria el precio del oro ? no hay un referente internacional aceptado .
Antes , mucho antes de que el sistema financiero colapse cerraran las casas de oro y plata con el argumento de combatir la economia sumergida 
De poco valdra que el oro suba a 4000 $ si no puedes convertirlo en fiat 
es como si yo estuviera en Cuba con 30 soberanos viendo como la cotizacion sube a 4500, 4600 , 4777 £ la onza sin poder hacer nada 
Lamento ser la unica voz objetiva aqui , pero alguien tiene que contar la verdad y me ha tocado a mi . Hay que entender que de todas las posesiones la unica que les interesara arrebatarte sera el oro .
No le interesan tus bicicletas , tus casas de 5ta categoria , tus lentejas , tus botas de goma ni yus latas de atun , solo tu oro . 
Por eso hay que invertir en aquello que no sea confiscable . 
Yo me lavo las manos , ni un misero THANKS


----------



## kikepm (19 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> sin embargo hoy por hoy, lo mejor es tener € en Europa. ¿Por qué?
> 
> Pues por que hay una depreciación constante de activos tangibles, desde bienes inmuebles, hasta una simple bicicleta.



No se como puedes decir algo así cuando hemos asistido a la depreciación de alrededor de un 40% de su valor en 6 meses.

Algunos solo tenemos euros porque se nos obliga por la ley y por la fuerza a tenerlos.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 22:56 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Un diabetico asalta a punta de pistola una farmacia . Que se llevo ?
> Un seropositivo ( que lee los hilos del timosida de AYNrandiano2 asalta a punta de pistola una farmacia . Que se llevo ?
> Son acertijos con moraleja para gente con CI > 110 .
> E lvalor de las cosas es relativo . Una cosa puede " valer " mucho y 5 minutos mas tarde no valer nada , todo es relativo .
> ...



Insulina. Dinero.

El valor del oro se valora en fiat porque existe el fiat, si llegara a desaparecer este el oro se valoraría en otros medios de intercambio.

Llegado el caso de la desaparición del fiat, esto implicaría un desastre de orden global y algo parecido al madmaxismo burbujil, es indudable que los poseedores de oro y plata estarían mejor situados que el resto.

Porque la sociedades humanas necesitan de medios indirectos de intercambio, y toda vez que el dinero papel del estado dejara de existir aparecería de la nada (y no tan de la nada) nuevas formas de dinero que suplirían la carencia del fiat.


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2015)

*kikepm* piensa bien lo que escribes ...el € se ha depreciado?? A mi el pan me cuesta lo mismo, la leche más barata incluso, en la urbanización los pisos han bajado de 150.000 a 130.000 desde Enero ...quizá tu te refieres a que puedes comprar menos $ ¿no?

Pasate por segunda mano o mil anuncios y compara hoy con hace un par de años y verás como pocas cosas valen más. 

Un saludo

*clapham* los que nos van a expropiar el oro en que moneda cobrarán. ¿FIAT efectivo o digital?

Otro saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, observo que hay disparidad de opiniones y eso es bueno, al menos las que están argumentadas y alguna ni la considero por falta de conocimientos... Abriré el "Libro de P...": No tienen que "inventar" NADA para confiscar en la UE. Eso ya está escrito desde hace MUCHO TIEMPO: Ver el Artículo 66 del Capítulo IV (Capital y Pagos) del Tratado de la Unión Europea. Y lo cito de memoria, así que quien quiera leerlo que lo busque... No todo lo voy a dar "masticado".

Mira, paketazo, de lo que muchos estamos convencidos por este hilo es que viene una GRAN HOSTIA... Otra cosa es intentar predecir cómo será y cómo nos afectará, pero diría que tiene muy mala "pinta"... De ahí, que andemos buscando medidas preventivas y aconsejaría a algún "indocumentado" que echase un vistazo a la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, más que nada para saber qué tuvo auténtico "valor" en aquellos tiempos. Bueno, le ahorraré la faena: Oro y Plata... Es un simple ejemplo, porque esto mismo se ha producido a lo largo de la Historia en todas las situaciones que han derivado en colapsos de todo tipo. Que ahora podría ser "diferente", pues no lo voy a negar, pero la simple estadística nos dice que es bastante improbable... 

Llevo tiempo analizando la actual represión financiera y que me recuerda mucho a la aplicada en los EE.UU., después de la II WW, donde los tipos de interés reales negativos permanecieron por un largo período de tiempo... Y ya digo que estoy observando muchas "medidas", aparte de la que cito, que me hacen pensar que están en "ello". Evidentemente, lo que nos espera es una fuerte devaluación de nuestra "riqueza" y, desde la más pura ortodoxia financiera, hay que intentar preservar lo máximo posible y, por supuesto, "diversificando".

Y, ya por último, decir que SIEMPRE ha existido lo que yo denomino la "transformación de la riqueza". Ésta se "amolda" en el tiempo a las circunstancias, "mutando" a lo que sea más conveniente. Bien, históricamente, los MPs. salen "casi" siempre victoriosos en las comparaciones que hagamos. Bueno, pero para eso hay que haber estudiado un poco...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 00:22 ----------

Y dejo este enlace que me recuerda a un "mundo" de Ayn Rand:

- Directive 10-289 - Conservapedia


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *kikepm* piensa bien lo que escribes ...el € se ha depreciado?? A mi el pan me cuesta lo mismo, la leche más barata incluso, en la urbanización los pisos han bajado de 150.000 a 130.000 desde Enero ...quizá tu te refieres a que puedes comprar menos $ ¿no?
> 
> Pasate por segunda mano o mil anuncios y compara hoy con hace un par de años y verás como pocas cosas valen más.
> 
> Un saludo



ME refiero a que los anuncios de Dronghi de los últimos 8 o 9 meses han disminuido el valor del € frente al resto de activos, oro, dolar, CHF, etc.

Que los bienes y servicios valgan menos que hace, digamos, 6 años, tiene que ver con que la economía está en deflación, es decir, en contracción de demanda (natural y benigna, que provoca la disminución de los precios vía reajustes oferta demanda), mientras sigan los precios elevados.

Pero que hemos perdido un porcentaje importante de valor del euro desde los anuncios del BCE es un hecho irremediable que sufriremos los próximos tiempos, cuando las importaciones nos cuesten más cantidad de nuestros bienes y servicios y cuando la falta de competencia extranjera encarezca los bienes y servicios nacionales.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La burbuja de los ministros de Economía en España

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (20 Abr 2015)

Estais equivocados . Todos no , solo los sabiondos que saben menos que el clapham pero ignoran lo que escribe . Hay gente que tiene mucho conocimiento enciclopedico pero con escasa vision objetiva .
Espain esta repleta , gente con el titulo colgado en la pared y viviendo de la pension de los papis , otros viven de glorias pasadas , de cuando eran 20 anos mas jovenes y no estaban intoxicados de aluminio.
El mundo ha cambiado . Y el poder tambien . Es la tecnologia , estupido 
Estan preparando el terreno para la moneda electronica mundial . 
Cuando llegue el crash se rompera la PAX social . Apareceran los grupos anarquistas que intentaran derribar el poder , todo pantomima , todo una performance para que la gente sienta panico y pida mas mano dura . Asi que instauraran la ley marcial y el recorte de libertades .
( Algun iluso creera que podra ir tranquilamente con joro por la calle al compro oro de la esquina y recibir 5000 uros x onza )
El objetivo de la elite ( en ultima instancia ) es el NWO y el control total y absoluto de las masas . El cash pueden eliminarlo por via ejecutiva ( una ley ya esta ) y el oro pueden confiscarlo o decretar la prohibicion de uso lo cual lo convierte en una reliquia barbara inutil . 
En Europa ( no se si en Uganda ) sera relativamente facil implantar el dinero electronico , y los controles de capital electronicos . 
Luego vendra el microchip . Y el dinero electronico que tengas pasara a tu cuenta chip , donde estaran todos tus datos medicos , etc 
Y podran desactivarte cuando quieras . 
Mucha gente vive una vida miserable y amargada tratando de resistirse contra el NWO porque no quieren ser esclavos . 
Really ? Naciste esclavo , eres esclavo y seras siempre esclavo . 
Porque has de seguir SUS leyes , pagar sus impuestos y seguir sus normas asi que no te confundas : NO ERES LIBRE ( tengas oro o no lo tengas ) 
Me hace gracia la gente ilustrada y enciclopedica que cree saber de que va el mundo y no tiene idea de nada . Nos estan hirviendo como a ranas 
Y no podemos escapar . Puedes resistirte como el roble ( y terminar en el suelo ) o puedes doblarte docilmente e inteligentemente como el bambu y sobrevivir indemne . La laternativa es la extincion . 
La sociedad esta derrotada de antemano , la unica solucion es prepararse pero de una manera inteligente. Ellos tienen la llave 
En un mad max valdran los activos ( esos que ahora etsan burbujeados ) porque no tendras que comprarlos con dinero electronico 
As ique si tienes pisos en propiedad , ropa , zapatos , comida , etc evitaras usar tu dinero electronico en adquirirlos . 
Si tienes oro no tendras nada .


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Fernando, muy bueno lo del Tratado de la Unión Europea, pongo enlace:

Versión consolidada del Tratado de Funcionamiento de la Unión Europea.

_TÍTULO IV 
LIBRE CIRCULACIÓN DE PERSONAS, SERVICIOS Y CAPITALES 

CAPÍTULO 4 

CAPITAL Y PAGOS 

Artículo 63 

(antiguo artículo 56 TCE) 

1. En el marco de las disposiciones del presente capítulo, quedan prohibidas todas las restricciones a los movimientos de capitales entre Estados miembros y entre Estados miembros y terceros países. 

2. En el marco de las disposiciones del presente capítulo, quedan prohibidas cualesquiera restricciones sobre los pagos entre Estados miembros y entre Estados miembros y terceros países. 

Artículo 64 

(antiguo artículo 57 TCE) 

1. Lo dispuesto en el artículo 63 se entenderá sin perjuicio de la aplicación a terceros países de las restricciones que existan el 31 de diciembre de 1993 de conformidad con el Derecho nacional o con el Derecho de la Unión en materia de movimientos de capitales, con destino a terceros países o procedentes de ellos, que supongan inversiones directas, incluidas las inmobiliarias, el establecimiento, la prestación de servicios financieros o la admisión de valores en los mercados de capitales. Respecto de las restricciones existentes en virtud de la legislación nacional en Bulgaria, Estonia y Hungría, la fecha aplicable será el 31 de diciembre de 1999. 

2. Aunque procurando alcanzar el objetivo de la libre circulación de capitales entre Estados miembros y terceros países en el mayor grado posible, y sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en los demás capítulos de los Tratados, el Parlamento Europeo y el Consejo, con arreglo al procedimiento legislativo ordinario, adoptarán medidas relativas a los movimientos de capitales, con destino a terceros países o procedentes de ellos, que supongan inversiones directas, incluidas las inmobiliarias, el establecimiento, la prestación de servicios financieros o la admisión de valores en los mercados de capitales. 

3. No obstante lo dispuesto en el apartado 2, sólo el Consejo, con arreglo a un procedimiento legislativo especial, por unanimidad y previa consulta al Parlamento Europeo, podrá establecer medidas que supongan un retroceso en el Derecho de la Unión respecto de la liberalización de los movimientos de capitales con destino a terceros países o procedentes de ellos. 

Artículo 65 

(antiguo artículo 58 TCE) 

1. Lo dispuesto en el artículo 63 se aplicará sin perjuicio del derecho de los Estados miembros a: 

a) aplicar las disposiciones pertinentes de su Derecho fiscal que distingan entre contribuyentes cuya situación difiera con respecto a su lugar de residencia o con respecto a los lugares donde esté invertido su capital; 

b) adoptar las medidas necesarias para impedir las infracciones a su Derecho y normativas nacionales, en particular en materia fiscal y de supervisión prudencial de entidades financieras, establecer procedimientos de declaración de movimientos de capitales a efectos de información administrativa o estadística o tomar medidas justificadas por razones de orden público o de seguridad pública. 

2. Las disposiciones del presente capítulo no serán obstáculo para la aplicación de restricciones del derecho de establecimiento compatibles con los Tratados. 

3. Las medidas y procedimientos a que se hace referencia en los apartados 1 y 2 no deberán constituir ni un medio de discriminación arbitraria ni una restricción encubierta de la libre circulación de capitales y pagos tal y como la define el artículo 63. 

4. A falta de medidas de aplicación del apartado 3 del artículo 64, la Comisión o, a falta de una decisión de la Comisión dentro de un período de tres meses a partir de la solicitud del Estado miembro interesado, el Consejo, podrá adoptar una decisión que declare que las medidas fiscales restrictivas adoptadas por un Estado miembro con respecto a uno o varios terceros países deben considerarse compatibles con los Tratados en la medida en que las justifique uno de los objetivos de la Unión y sean compatibles con el correcto funcionamiento del mercado interior. El Consejo se pronunciará por unanimidad a instancia de un Estado miembro. 

*Artículo 66 *

(antiguo artículo 59 TCE) 

Cuando en circunstancias excepcionales los movimientos de capitales con destino a terceros países o procedentes de ellos causen, o amenacen causar, dificultades graves para el funcionamiento de la unión económica y monetaria, el Consejo, a propuesta de la Comisión y previa consulta al Banco Central Europeo, podrá adoptar respecto a terceros países, por un plazo que no sea superior a seis meses, las medidas de salvaguardia estrictamente necesarias._

Yo siempre he pensado que al que "nada tiene" nada le pueden quitar, todo lejos, muy lejos de los voraces fauces de estos HDLGP.

Por ejemplo yo soy un drogata perdido, juerguista y putero, todo me lo gasto en eso, nada me queda... :fiufiu:

Eso me recuerda a los vendedores de humo que no paran de dar la brasa y la única manera de quitártelos de encima es decir: "bueno, es que estoy en paro sin prestación y no tengo dinero ¿Cómo cojones te pagaría?" eso es mano de santo (lo del paro sin prestación es porque si no lo dices, ellos mismos te buscan un préstamo para que les puedas pagar con tus cuotas del paro :.

Saludos

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 09:36 ----------

Por cierto, mucho 6 veo últimamente, menos mal que fue en el capítulo 4


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Ese "ejemplo" que os he dado y que tú, gentilmente, has enlazado es uno más de lo que ya EXISTEN. Aquí, y en el anterior hilo, nos hemos caracterizado por dar informaciones que se pueden contrastar y que no precisan de ninguna inspiración "conspirativa", pero para eso hay que tener conocimientos y haber estudiado... Algo de lo que adolecen algunos que aparecen de tanto en tanto por aquí, pero que afortunadamente son "residuales" y es una lástima porque en ocasiones tienen facultades para argumentar mucho mejor, perooo saben lo que saben... Y eso se nota enseguida cuando topan con alguien relativamente "puesto".

Por si alguno lo desconoce todavía, y la "lección" es "gratuita", la Esclavitud como modelo productivo no ha dejado de existir a lo largo de la Historia... Y lo único que ha hecho es "mutar y "adaptarse" a los tiempos. Nadie me puede demostrar lo contrario, pero eso no quita para que prefiera de largo los estandares actuales que a los de cualquier tiempo pasado, al menos en lo que se refiere a nuestro país, pero creo que es extensible a la mayor parte del planeta.

Sin embargo, puestos a "filosofear", dejo esto de Séneca: "La esclavitud más denigrante es la de ser esclavo de uno mismo." 

Y que nadie se preocupe por el Oro ajeno, mejor que vigile su "culo"... No vaya a ser "desvirgado" mientras "chafardea"...

Para terminar, dejo este interesante artículo...

- ¿No subir los tipos nunca? No es la primera vez que lo escucho | Investing.com

Curiosamente, este artículo no deja de ser una "extensión" de lo que esta madrugada comentaba...

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2015)

*refinanciado* mi abuela siempre decía "tanto tienes tanto vales"...yo según fui creciendo entendí esta frase en su sentido más amplio...ella (mi abuela) se quedo con "el que tiene plata jode y mata". 

Tener es ser capaz de resolver problemas, no necesariamente con dinero, si no con cabeza y razonando.

El artículo 66 (bonito rojo le has puesto), viene a decir que el poder de decidir sobre el dinero en la eurozona es solo del BCE, del Congreso y de la Comisión (gente sin sueldos ... ya sabes), sin embargo por muchos artículos que saquen, de la manga, no lograrán estabilizar las cosas cuando se desestabilicen, es más, siempre he pensado que el mercado es más astuto que el hombre, y se reequilibra solo, nosotros solo lo ralentizamos en ambos sentidos con absurdas leyes y decisiones...

*Fernando* bien es cierto que somos esclavos, pero sobre todo lo somos de nuestros propios errores y falta de criterio...yo puedo hipotecarme hasta las orejas para tener 2 coches chalet y piso de vacaciones, o vivir dentro de mis posibilidades sin hipotecarme en un pisito alquilado o lejos del centro y con un coche de segunda mano decentillo...ambas son opciones válidas que solemos poder escoger a lo largo de la vida...sin embargo solo una de ellas te hace menos esclavo del sistema.

El sistema es una especie de escaparate engañabobos, nos paramos ante él, y vemos salir a gente contenta con sus "alhajas" y queremos ser como ellos (a cortísimo plazo)...la felicidad la ligamos a la riqueza, dinero, bienes... cuando quizá la felicidad sea poder leer un buen libro con una taza de té sentado en el sofá de casa...¿Quién sabe?

*clapham* todos acertamos y nos equivocamos, eso es normal, lo complicado es acertar y estar vivo para verlo. Yo solo estoy convencido de 4 cosas en mi vida, y ninguna de ellas tiene al oro de protagonista, si tu eres lo suficientemente inteligente para sentenciar tus afirmaciones, no tengo nada que objetar, solo felicitarte por ello.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes

Pongo esta noticia que me pareció muy importante, nos vemos más tarde que tengo ue ir a por los pekes.

Kaisa Group, primer gran constructor chino en hacer 'default'



Spoiler



Kaisa Group Holdings se ha convertido en la primera gran constructora china en impagar su deuda, aunque por ahora sólo ha sido la deuda denominada en dólares. Además, el impago está relacionado con proceso de investigación al que está siendo sometido dicha empresa, no por el mal funcionamiento de su negocio.


Según publica Bloomberg, Kaisa ha impagado los intereses que tenía que abonar de dos emisiones con vencimientos en 2017 y 2018. La constructora tenía un mes de gracia para efectuar un pago que finalmente no se ha realizado.

Los bonos de la compañía con vencimiento en 2017 estaban cayendo hasta los 57,43 centavos de dólar en la apertura de la sesión en Hong Kong. Mientras que los bonos con vencimiento en 2018 caían hasta los 57,2 centavos. La agencia de calificación Standard & Poor's ya había recortado la nota de la constructora el mes pasado. 

Bajo investigación

Los problemas para la constructora ya habían comenzado hace meses cuando el Gobierno chino bloqueó algunas autorizaciones que han impedido a la compañía vender algunos de sus edificaciones. Y es que Kaisa está siendo investigada en el gigante asiático por los vínculos con uno de dirigentes políticos de Shenzhen, una de las ciudades donde la constructora mantenía gran parte de su actividad.

Aunque este suceso no está directamente relacionado con el deterioro del mercado inmobiliario chino, S&P advierte de que las constructoras del países podrían sufrir una caída de sus ingresos en 2015, por lo que más impagos no están descartados. Ya en 2014, "los resultados de varias constructoras fueron mucho peores que en el año anterior"



Los eventos se precipitan... ¿Qué se decía de China? ¿Qué iba a salvar el mundo? ojito, es sólo el principio, Fernando ya lo decía.


paketazo, a lo que iba con mi anterior comentario, es que el dinero se debe esconder muy bien, si aguantas "bajo la sombra" lo suficiente, verás que normalmente hay cambio de gobierno y éste será más "permisivo" para contentar al pueblo. 

También viví en carne propia lo de ser "rico" (a través de mi padre) no tienes ni idea de lo rápido que corren los rumores de que tienes pasta y los "amigos" y familiares que arriman el cazo a ver si sacan algo se cuentan por cientos. También de lo difícil que es el no ayudar a los que están "más necesitados".

Eso arruinó a mi viejo, se quedó sin "familia", "amigos" y sin dinero. Yo llegué a la conclusión de que cuanto más crean que eres un mindundi, mejor, así no se acercarán a pedirte nada, me da igual lo que piensen, a final de cuentas uno sabe lo que tiene y no tiene, pero lo más importante: uno sabe lo que es (al menos eso intento saber).

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Abr 2015)

Interesante punto de vista, en mi opinión se juegan su honor y algo más con ese título...

2015 â€“ El crash global no ocurrirÃ¡ | GEAB

2015 – El crash global no ocurrirá

También podríamos haber titulado nuestro artículo: “No, la inflación de las bolsas chinas no es una burbuja”. El delirante aumento de la bolsa de Shanghai en un 100% en un año es ciertamente sorprendente, pero traduce una dinámica real del desarrollo económico del país. Uno realmente tiene que preguntarse cómo el dinero real (ahorros chinos) invertido en las necesidades reales (infraestructura, los sistemas sociales, la descontaminación, la Ruta de la Seda …) podría crear una burbuja.
Nuestro equipo desea resaltar la incoherencia que existe entre tener miedo a las ganancias en los centros financieros de las zonas con un desarrollo económico obvio, como es el caso de China, y el hecho de que, durante años, todo el mundo ha tenido que admirar las cifras de las bolsas de valores occidentales, especialmente en EE.UU., en total contradicción con los fundamentos de sus economías. Sí, la bolsa de valores de Estados Unidos es una burbuja completa (y, en menor medida, también las bolsas de Japón y de Europa). Pero la liberación de las dinámicas de las naciones emergentes, que se dotan de infraestructuras de acuerdo con el tamaño de sus fuentes de ingresos, está a punto de absorber todas estas burbujas para financiar un desarrollo de negocios en una escala nunca antes vista. Por tanto, el desplome mundial no va a suceder, debido a que el “planeta finanzas” acaba de nacer.
Los títulos de la sección Perspectivas son:
Mercado de valores chino: una apertura bien preparada
Ruta de la Seda: China acaba de lanzar un New Deal global
Los BRIICS y el BAII despliegan el poder de las economías emergentes
De la globalización a la globalidad: ¡el problema de la fontanería ha sido resuelto!
Un mundo abierto, pero no tanto
Hacia un “crack” occidental… o no
Nuestro equipo ha decidido hacer pública una parte de la sección Perspectivas, intitulada :
De la globalización a la globalidad: ¡el problema de la fontanería ha sido resuelto!
Sólo le corresponde a Occidente comprender esta gran oportunidad. Por un lado, está la montaña insuperable de los problemas de Estados Unidos: una economía que entra de nuevo en la recesión[1], una vez más, la inseguridad que está alcanzando su nivel más alto[2], los ingresos del 80% más pobre que han estado cayendo durante los últimos dos años[3], una sequía sin final en California, el fantasma de un nuevo cierre del gobierno en noviembre[4] con la posibilidad de incumplimiento de pagos, un mercado de valores sobrecalentado[5], etc.
communique
Figura 5 – Los ingresos por quintiles, entre julio 2012 hasta 07 2013 y julio de 2013-julio de 2014. Fuente: Bloomberg.
Por otro lado, hay perspectivas prometedoras para los BRIICS en una lógica de colaboración global.
Nuestros lectores saben muy bien lo preocupados que estábamos el año pasado sobre el riesgo de Occidente de replegarse sobre sí misma. En los últimos tres meses hemos recogido de nuevo el hilo de nuestras anticipaciones sobre el surgimiento de un mundo multipolar, los retos que plantea su organización, los obstáculos en el camino de su aplicación y de su desarrollo, así. Con el acuerdo de Irán, de repente el mundo es otra vez emocionante… porque los problemas ahora son desafíos que merecen la pena y no amenazas de muerte. Las soluciones existen.
Estos problemas son numerosos: por un lado el daño causado por la crisis sistémica global que hay que para reparar y por otro los problemas estructurales que debemos resolver juntos. Pero la máquina se ha reiniciado y por primera vez en la historia es global. Este paso de un mundo occidental a un mundo global ha causado problemas en las “cañerías” del sistema: una moneda única que descansa sobre una pequeña economía nacional de Estados Unidos, los mercados financieros que no se adaptan al tamaño de los flujos de dinero, las instituciones internacionales que no pueden incorporar las nuevas realidades globales … Mientras que los BRICS han puesto su mayor empeño y han creado las condiciones para reinventar un sistema monetario internacional multi-monetario, los mercados financieros verdaderamente globales (a través de innovaciones como la conexión de sus dos centros financieros de Shanghai y Hong Kong[6], por no hablar de la red de transacciones en Yuan que ahora abarca todo el mundo), los bancos multi-polares o mundiales como el Banco BRICS o la flamante infraestructura del Banco Asiático de Inversiones, a la que los países europeos, después de haber fruncido el ceño ante el Banco BRICS, ahora se apresuran a aceptar la invitación de China (Londres en primer lugar, a continuación, París, Roma y Berlín) [7] … hasta el punto de que EE.UU., después de haber “regañado” a los europeos por su entusiasmo[8], se ve obligado a mostrar cierta voluntad de cooperación[9]. Incluso Israel, que ha sido cortejado por el AIIB, casualmente durante las negociaciones con Irán, decidió presentar una solicitud para unirse[10].
Toda esta ingeniería carecía de una aplicación práctica. La Ruta de la Seda ofrece el primer esquema básico. El mundo multipolar está aún por construirse; los billones que flotan en el aire de los mercados financieros occidentales, una vez más pueden encontrar dónde aterrizar. Es un verdadero New Deal que los chinos nos están ofreciendo, lo hemos visto antes, pero esta vez es global. El Occidente inventó la globalización, pero China, y los BRICS, han completado el proceso y la han sustituido por la globalidad….


----------



## Bucanero (20 Abr 2015)

Yo creo o más bien, mis últimas percepciones son que si va haber crash aunque espero equivocarme. De lo que estáis comentando en general creo que la sustitución del dinero físico por apuntes contables y tarjetas de crédito se irá haciendo paulatinamente aunque sin prisas. 

Es evidente que vamos pienso yo hacía un mundo donde occidente en general va a perder renta para su población y más si como creo yo el pick oil se produce, es más pienso que en gran parte todo lo que estamos viviendo es consecuencia en gran parte de ello aunque no exclusivamente de ello. Que haya otras opciones al petroleo no las se bien decir pero espero existan o se descubran y puedan aprovecharse.

Bueno solo son unos apuntes pero son las ideas que me rondan por la cabeza al leeros. 

Por último el tema de la confiscación del oro como que aunque lo persigan y traten de hacer una represión sobre ellos, primero no será eterno y tarde o temprano volverá a poder a utilizarse de un modo u otro, y segundo el echo de que ellos lo quieran quiere decir que le darán máxima importancia como valor monetario, es decir de reliquia barbara ni hablar.

Un saludo a todos y es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Abr 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo creo o más bien, mis últimas percepciones son que si va haber crash aunque espero equivocarme. De lo que estáis comentando en general creo que la sustitución del dinero físico por apuntes contables y tarjetas de crédito se irá haciendo paulatinamente aunque sin prisas.
> 
> Es evidente que vamos pienso yo hacía un mundo donde occidente en general va a perder renta para su población y más si como creo yo el pick oil se produce, es más pienso que en gran parte todo lo que estamos viviendo es consecuencia en gran parte de ello aunque no exclusivamente de ello. Que haya otras opciones al petroleo no las se bien decir pero espero existan o se descubran y puedan aprovecharse.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Mira, sobre lo que comentas, en mi juventud -ya hace la ¡hostia!...- leí un libro de Thomas Merton, titulado el "Zen y los pájaros del deseo"... Por tanto, lo que me explicas ya hace tiempo que lo sé, pero bueno es verdad que es lo que percibimos en nuestro día a día... Realmente, si la gente hubiera sabido dejar de lado "los pájaros del deseo", le habría ido mucho mejor, porque vivir la vida no es tan complicado si se planifica bien y, evidentemente, contando con que la "Suerte" acompañe en momentos puntuales.

Hombre, cuando me refiero al Esclavismo como modelo productivo está claro que estoy indicando nuestra pertenencia al "engranaje" del Sistema y éste ha tenido su representación en cada época histórica. A fin de cuentas, realmente, nuestra "libertad" es muy limitada a lo largo de nuestra vida, pero evidentemente podemos alcanzar cierta "abstracción" en nuestros momentos "libres". En fin, creo que me entiendes...

Y a propósito de lo que comentamos dejo un interesante artículo...

- JUGANDO A SER ESCLAVOS | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

# Refinanciado: Ciertamente, la mejor forma de "preservar" riqueza es evitar que los demás la perciban. Empezando por los más "directos" y ya me entiendes. En cualquier caso, te diré que conozco a bastantes "metaleros" y tengo la sensación de que pertenecen a "otro" mundo... Sin ostentaciones gratuitas, bastante modestos, amplia cultura, etc. En fin, todo lo contrario a cómo son identificados por regla general, es decir como gente prepotente, avariciosa, codiciosa, etc. Pues, quienes piensen así no saben lo equivocados que andan...

# Ladrillófilo: Quién haya leído en el pasado al GEAB se tiene que "frotar" los ojos en los últimos tiempos sobre lo que escriben. El artículo sobre China es digno de figurar en una antología de "cuentos chinos". Lo que han escrito demuestra que NI PUTA IDEA... sobre la situación actual en China. Yo no sé cuándo va a haber Crash en ese país, pero lo que está meridianamente CLARO es que ese país tiene "burbujas" de sobras para "petar"...

En fin, van tan bien las cosas en China, que dejo este artículo...

- El PBOC recorta coeficiente de reservas bancarias obligatorias

# Bucanero: Mira, en el año 1950, en China, SÍ en China, Mao decretó la prohibición de poseer lingotes de Oro y que no se levantaría hasta el 2003... Bien, ¿el Oro "desapareció" en China?, pues va a ser que NO y se siguió comprando por otros "cauces". Y lo mismo ha sucedido en un país que tengo bien estudiado: Vietnam...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2015)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Tasas de interÃ©s: La economÃ*a va hacia el colapso

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 22:06 ----------

Por "curiosidad", me acabo de mirar el Shanghai Composite y el pasado 13 de Julio del pasado año marcó los 2059,07 y no ha parado de subir hasta los 4218,12 del último cierre. Y NO, eso "dicen" que NO es una "burbuja", bueno pues que le busquen otra "definición", ya que SER, ES...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Abr 2015)

The Mystery of Chinaâ€™s Gold Stash May Soon Be Solved - Bloomberg Business

se especula con que se desvele la cantidad de oro que acumulan los chinos a nivel estatal.

Calculan sobre 35*10* Toneladas (me pregunto cómo lo habrán calculado con esa exactitud, una regla de tres?).
A mí me parece poco, pero vaya, no es moco de pavo.


----------



## frisch (20 Abr 2015)

En todas partes cuecen habas.

El problema no es sólo en España, ni por cierto las vacas suizas son tan democráticas. Tampoco es que el problema sea el sistema, sino que el sistema es problema.

Bernanke ha durado dos horas en la cola del paro y ha sido acogido por la firma (Hedge Fund) Citadel del rey de las finanzas Ken Griffin. Obviamente, Ben salvó indirectamente a Citadel.

Revolving Door: Former Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke Takes Job With Hedge Fund Citadel

Former Fed Chief Ben Bernanke to Advise Hedge Fund Citadel - WSJ


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Abr 2015)

El artículo que enlace Fernando es muy interesante y enlace con varios estudios que ha podido leer sobre la influencia negativa que tiene en la mente humana las nuevas tecnologías. El uso de internet como gigantesca fuente de información externa a nuestro cerebro, toda la información disponible a un click, produce que nuestro cerebo no almacene correctamente dicha información. Vamos que no usamos la memoria por mera economía de medios. El decrecimiento del esfuerzo mental entre las nuevas generaciones es evidente y empieza a preocupar. 

Sobre el debate de los tiempos futuros...

En 1789 con la Revolución francesa se producen una serie de cambios decisivos para el ser humano, el cambio de la cosmovisión en comparación con el mundo tradicional es brutal. El paraíso en la tierra que prometían los ideólogos de la Revolución se ha convertido en la distopia que cada vez se percibe más y más. Con todo ello no creo que debamos caer en fatalismo orientales o determinismos astrológicos, el hombre esta dotado de libre albedrío para obrar bien u obrar mal por lo que el futuro no está escrito. 

Es cierto que el sistema nos aboca, por ejemplo, al consumo desaforado y compulsivo, creando necesidades donde antes no existían. Pero también es cierto que nosotros podemos cultivar el desapego y que el deseo de bienes materiales se minimice, o al menos no se haga obsesivo e insaciable como ocurre con el hombre actual. ¿Una vida triste? No lo creo, ya que la alternativa es consumir más y más para intentar acallar ese vació interior ,sin darse cuenta que en el reino de la cantidad no existen los limites ni las metas liberadoras. Nunca se podrá ser feliz ya que la cantidad llama a la cantidad en un ciclo sin fin. 

Ya dijera San Agustín: No digas que el tiempo pasado fue mejor que el presente; las virtudes son las que hacen los buenos tiempos, y los vicios los que los vuelven malos.


Crecer según Rajoy: por un solo euro de subida del PIB, 7,3 de deuda de Roberto Centeno.

Y lo que siempre se ha dicho, que con el oro lo importante es la posesión. Fraude a 6.000 inversores alemanes valorado en 57 millones de euros en un producto de inversión en oro de BWF

Y por último Grecia y la espada de Damocles sobre el euro. Grecia confisca fondos públicos para pagar pensiones y sueldos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo que va en la misma línea que ayer escribía...

- China, hacia el abismo: de Guatemala a Guatepeor. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Abr 2015)

Buenos días,

Respecto al mentado Artículo 66:

Hacienda crea una infracción grave para los fraudes fiscales sofisticados


Spoiler



La reforma de la Ley General Tributaria introduce una nueva norma "antiabuso", infracción tributaria grave con el fin de profundizar en la lucha contra los comportamientos más sofisticados de fraude fiscal o estructuras artificiosas, cuyo objetivo es lograr ahorros abusando de las normas.

La nueva ley tributaria, aprobada el pasado viernes por el Consejo de Ministros, prevé sancionar la obtención de un ahorro fiscal mediante actos que ya han sido declarados por la Administración como de conflicto en la aplicación de la norma tributaria.

Se podrá sancionar exclusivamente en los casos ya calificados previamente como abusivos por la Administración, y en donde se haya dado reiteración. Además, los deudores con el fisco y las sentencias firmes de delitos contra la Hacienda pública saldrán a la luz con la nueva Ley General Tributaria.

La lista

En el último trimestre del año se publicará la lista de deudores con sanciones pendientes superiores a un millón de euros a 31 de julio de 2015, que no hubieran sido pagadas en el plazo de ingreso voluntario, salvo que se encuentren aplazadas o suspendidas. Habrá un trámite de alegaciones con carácter previo a la publicación de la lista y Hacienda podrá llevar a cabo, en su caso, la rectificación del listado antes de la publicación definitiva.

Asimismo, en el primer semestre de cada año natural se publicará un listado con quienes estén en esas circunstancias el 31 de diciembre del año previo.

En cuanto a la publicidad de las sentencias, está recogida en un anteproyecto de ley orgánica por la que se regula el acceso a la información contenida en las sentencias en materia de fraude fiscal, con la que se dará publicidad parcial a los datos identificativos de las sentencias condenatorias firmes de delitos contra la Hacienda pública (fiscal, insolvencias punibles y contrabando).

El Gobierno considera que con la ley tributaria se complementa el proceso de reforma fiscal que comenzó el pasado año y que originó que en 2015 entraran en vigor las leyes de la reforma del IRPF, el impuesto sobre sociedades y el IVA y los impuestos especiales.



Cuidado, primero comienzan disimuladamente con cosas como "vamos a por los morosos y defraudadores como esta nueva ley tributaria (por cierto creo que pasó algo desapercibida, ¿no lo creéis?):

El Gobierno aprueba la ley tributaria que prevé una lista de morosos y defraudadores


Spoiler



El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este viernes el proyecto de ley de reforma de la Ley General Tributaria, en el que se contempla la publicación de la lista de morosos, que no incluirá a aquellos contribuyentes que hayan solicitado el aplazamiento o la suspensión de las deudas. Montoro ha vinculado el caso Rato a la declaración de bienes en el exterior y no a la amnistía fiscal.
Al término de la reunión del Consejo de Ministros, el titular de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, destacó que la ley pretende potenciar la lucha contra el fraude, reducir la conflictividad e incrementar la seguridad jurídica. 

Deudas de más de un millón

Dentro del bloque de lucha contra el fraude se ha incluido la publicación de la lista de deudores o morosos de la Hacienda Pública, siempre que las deudas contraídas superen el millón de euros y no hayan sido ingresadas en el plazo de ingreso voluntario. 

Quedan excluidos, por recomendación del Consejo de Estado, aquellos contribuyentes que tengan deudas o sanciones que se encuentren aplazadas o suspendidas. "Creemos que (la recomendación del Consejo de Estado) es muy pertinente y acertada y por eso acotamos esa publicación", añadió. 

Asimismo, indicó que los contribuyentes que aparecerán en la lista contarán con un trámite previo de alegaciones y podrán impugnar la decisión final de aparecer en la misma por la vía contencioso-administrativa. Por su parte, la Agencia Tributaria podrá llevar a cabo, en su caso, la rectificación del listado antes de la publicación definitiva. 

¿Cuándo se publicarán las listas?

La norma contempla que el Gobierno publique la primera lista de deudores en el cuarto trimestre de este año respecto a aquellos que a fecha de 31 de julio de 2015 incurran en las circunstancias referidas. Posteriormente, en el primer semestre de cada año natural se publicará un listado con aquellos que estén en dicha circunstancia el 31 de diciembre del año previo. 

Junto con este proyecto de ley, el Gobierno ha aprobado también una ley orgánica para publicar las sentencias firmes por delitos contra la Hacienda Pública (fiscal, insolvencias punibles y contrabando), aunque no se publicará la sentencia completa para garantizar los derechos al honor y la intimidad de los ciudadanos y sólo se dará cuenta de los "aspectos estructuralmente necesarios" y que sean pertinentes para cumplir con la finalidad buscada. Se irán publicando según se vayan conociendo. 

Supuestos que no prescribirán hasta los 10 años

Por otro lado, la reforma de la Ley General Tributaria amplía las potestades de comprobación e investigación, regulando el derecho a comprobar las obligaciones tributarias en el caso de ejercicios prescritos, siempre que sea preciso en relación con obligados de ejercicios no prescritos. Así, se fija un plazo de diez años para la comprobación de bases o cuotas compensadas o pendientes o deducciones aplicadas o pendientes de aplicar. 

También se aprueba el procedimiento para liquidar administrativamente deudas tributarias aún cuando se aprecien indicios de haberse cometido un delito contra la Hacienda Pública y se adapta el procedimiento de recaudación de dichas deudas. 

Al mismo tiempo, se mejora la regulación del método de estimación indirecta de las bases imponibles, especificando legalmente el origen de los datos a utilizar y su plena aplicabilidad tanto para la determinación de ingresos (ventas) como de los gastos (compras), con el fin de mejorar la lucha contra la economía sumergida. 

De acuerdo con otra recomendación del Consejo de Estado, se introduce una nueva infracción tributaria grave -como norma atiabuso- con el fin de profundizar en la lucha contra los comportamientos más sofisticados de fraude fiscal o estructuras artificiosas, dirigidas únicamente a obtener ahorros fiscales abusando de lo dispuesto en las normas tributarias. 

De esta forma, será sancionable la obtención de un ahorro fiscal mediante actos que ya han sido declarados por la Administración como de conflicto en la aplicación de la norma tributaria y sólo se podrá sancionar en los casos ya calificados previamente como abusivos por la Administración, y en donde se haya dado reiteración. 

También se amplían los plazos de inspección

En otro bloque de medidas para aumentar la seguridad jurídica de las normas tributarias, se fijan nuevos plazos para el procedimiento de inspección, extendiendo el actual (12 meses prorrogables por otros 12) hasta un periodo más amplio de 18 meses, con carácter general, y a su vez se limitan las causas de suspensión del cómputo y se eliminan las dilaciones no imputables a la Administración. 

Por otra parte, se aprueban medidas para agilizar la actuación de los tribunales económico-administrativos y reducir la litigiosidad, promoviendo la utilización de medios electrónicos en todas la fases del procedimiento. 

Finalmente, para reducir la conflictividad se amplía la facultad de los órganos de la Administración tributaria para dictar disposiciones interpretativas o aclaratorias con carácter vinculante. 

También se prevé el desarrollo reglamentario de las obligaciones formales necesarias para hacer efectivo el Proyecto SII (Suministro Inmediato de Información), que empezará a funcionar el 1 de enero de 2017 y que implantará un nuevo sistema de gestión del IVA basado en la información en tiempo real de las transacciones comerciales. 

Así, después de cada facturación, los contribuyentes enviarán a la Agencia Tributaria el detalle de las facturas emitidas y recibidas, de tal manera que los libros registro se irán formando con cada uno de los envíos del detalle de las operaciones realizadas, lo que permitirá a Hacienda elaborar datos fiscales del contribuyente a efectos del IVA.



Pero después serán más restrictivos e irán a por más, eso de la "sofisticación" huele muy mas, por ejemplo a ir a por los que aprovechan las ventajas fiscales con los planes de pensiones y que tienen fondos en el extranjero, esa es de las pocas cosas que se salvan de momento. No os fieis de La Casta Nostra.

Aunque también hay fórmulas para que nuestra querida casta no sufra estos "abusos" (y admiten a algunas gacelillas para que se conviertan en cabezas de turco si hace falta, uno nunca sabe)

Socimis, la inversión de moda: ¿son la solución a la crisis inmobiliaria?


Spoiler



Con la crisis del ladrillo España se vio envuelta en una hecatombe económica. Edificios recién hechos pero sin comprador, vacíos, a la espera de una hipoteca o un nuevo propietario. La espiral decreciente del sector de la construcción provocado por el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria forzaba a los mercados a renovarse y poder dar así, una salida a los activos destinados al abandono. Las socimis desbancan a los fondos buitre en el mercado inmobiliario.


En este contexto, nacieron las socimis, un tipo de personalidad jurídica cuya finalidad es "la adquisición y promoción de bienes inmuebles de naturaleza urbana para su arrendamiento", con el objetivo de dar salida al stock urbanístico paralizado.

Para ello, el Gobierno legalizó en 2009 las socimis, sociedad anónima cotizadas de inversión en el mercado inmobiliario, aunque no sería hasta 2013, con la creación de un marco legal más flexible, cuando este vehículo de inversión comenzó a consolidarse.

Con un capital inicial de 5 millones de euros, su atractivo reside en la exención del impuesto de sociedades, siempre que se permanezca más de tres años en España y que no se produzcan compensaciones de bienes inmuebles negativas.

Otro rasgo distintivo de este tipo de persona jurídica es la adquisición y promoción de bienes inmuebles de naturaleza urbana para su arrendamiento. No obstante, la legislación vigente solo obliga a alquilar el 80% de los activos.

Respecto a la distribución de dividendos, deberán repartirse el 100% de los beneficios que provengan participaciones. No ocurre así en las ganancias distribuidos por las entidades, en cuyo caso se reparte el 80%. En la transmisión de inmuebles acciones o participaciones, únicamente se distribuye el 50% de la rentabilidad, la otra mitad restante debe reinventirse en otros inmuebles o participaciones. Por ley, la reserva legal no excederá del 20% del capital social.

Inversores como Warren Buffett o George Soros son algunos de los magnates que vieron una oportunidad de negocio en este sector ante el continuo descenso de los tipos de interés y las políticas cuantitativas. La urgente necesidad en España de vender estos activos inmobiliarios y la constante caída del precio de la vivienda son otros de los alicientes que han atraído esta inversión extranjera.

La tendencia alcista de la inversión no residencial en el primer semestre del año pasado propició una facturación de 2.300 millones de euros. Pese a que la mayoría del capital procedía del extranjero, en concreto de China, Látinoamérica y Golfo Pérsico, la inversión nacional se multiplicó por más de dos (+150%) e inyectó 810 millones de euros al sector inmobiliario en la primera mitad del año.

No obstante, está modalidad de negocio no solo se está explotando en la construcción. La industria hotelera también se lanza a al mercado de las socimis. Tal y como dio a conocer este lunes la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Hispania y Barceló firmaron un contrato que une a ambas en el primer proyecto conjunto de inversión inmobiliaria del sector hotelero vacacional en España, con una inversión inicial de 421 millones en 16 hoteles. Pese a que la vocación de este proyecto es temporal, los consejeros delegados pretenden alcanzar un volumen mínimo de 12.000 habitaciones.

Se lanzan a los mercados financieros

La primera socimi que debutó en la bolsa española fue Lar España Real Estate en marzo de 2014. A partir de ese momento se han ido sumando al parqué otras sociedades como Quabit Hispania Activos Inmobiliarios, cuyo nivel de capital en bolsa ronda los 55 millones de euros.

En el caso de las sociedades pequeñas, como Uso Property, empresa que tiene alquiladas todas las oficinas se Santander, cotizan en el mercado alternativo búrsatil MAB). Un total de 1.136 inmuebles que en apenas un mes ha conseguido poner más de dos millones y medio de acciones en circulación.

Jesús González, el vicepresidente y director gerente de este parqué alternativo, prevé que varias empresas salgan a bolsa antes de verano, algunas de ellas con un importante volumen de capital. ¿Será esta la solución definitiva al sector que encendió la mecha de la crisis?


-----------------

Estos eventos nos sirven para recordarnos lo frágil que son las ciudades, de momento sólo son quejas, pero como monten una huelga de verdad, nos vamos a enterar para qué nos sirve tener comida de reserva en casa y MPs para comprar a los tanos lo que necesitemos (serán nuestros "salteadores") durante esos días de impase, los cuales pueden ser unos pocos hasta quizás semanas, aunque no creo que se alargue tanto, creo recordar que ví en un programa que una gran ciudad quedaría desabastecida en menos de 3 días y en otro programa comentaron que los peores días (donde habría más muertes) eran entre el 6 y el 10 (poco menos de 1 semana y semana y media).

Aunque por mucha huelga que haya, no creo que llegue a tanto esas cosas se arreglan pronto, lo malo sería si el abastecimiento viene por la falta de recursos.

Los camioneros españoles se niegan a trabajar con bajo coste y piden al Gobierno mano dura


Spoiler



Visualice por un momento Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) y Marsella (Francia). ¿Sabe cuántos camiones caben uno detrás de otro, en sus 1.600 kilómetros de carretera? Fenadismer, la patronal de los transportistas, y elEconomista los han contado. 100.000 camiones. Exactamente los que se han perdido con la crisis. No menos de 250.000 empleos y el fin de pequeñas empresas y autónomos.

La cifra es desoladora en un crisis que ha afectado a todos los sectores. También al transporte de mercancías. Bajarse del camión no resulta fácil, pero la situación de la economía y la caída de las ventas ha hecho inviable un negocio al que le han salido serios rivales en la carretera que amenazan con quedarse con el negocio a precios de derribo. Según Fenadismer, han aparecido en el mercado grandes operadoras de transporte que están acaparando cuotas de mercado con fines especulativos sometiendo a los pequeños transportistas a trabajar por debajo de costes

Fernando Teijeiro, presidente de Ascentra, la asociación coruñesa de empresarios del transporte, asegura que se trata de grandes operadores, en muchos casos multinacionales extranjeras que están acaparando grandes cuotas de mercado de las principales fábricas y empresas de distribución de nuestro país a base de "reventar los precios" ofertados por la realización de los servicios, entrando en ámbitos que venían prestando pequeños transportistas en la zona donde se desarrollan estos servicios.

Según Teijeiro, una vez que los operadores se hacen con el servicio, expulsando a los camioneros de siempre, son invitados a trabajar para ellos, haciendo la misma labor pero a un precio inferior, incluso trabajando por debajo de costes. "Los grandes operadores entran en grandes empresas con rebajas de precios y provocan políticas anticompetitivas. Desestabilizan el mercado y afectan al eslabón más débil de la cadena que son los transportistas, pymes y autónomos que se ven obligados a trabajar con pérdidas", denuncia el portavoz de Ascentra.

La amenaza del 'dumping'

Es el fenómeno conocido como dumping o competencia desleal y que consiste en vender un producto a un precio inferior al coste incurrido para producirlo, con el objetivo de competir más eficazmente en el mercado. "La situación es insostenible", dice Teijeiro. 

Los datos ponen blanco sobre negro la dificultad de los camioneros para llegar a fin de mes. La presión de los grandes rebaja el precio no menos (y sí más, en la mayoría de los casos) de un 10%, cantidad a la que hay que sumar el 35% que ha ido cayendo progresivamente los ingresos en estos años de crisis. "Se cubrían costes, pero sin contar la amortización", apunta Fernando Teijeiro. "Ahora ya ni eso", dice sabiendo el riesgo que supone un camión en carretera que no ha pasado las revisiones necesarias. Las reparaciones son muy caras y hay transportistas autónomos que no pueden pagarlas, lo que les obliga a deshacerse del camión ya que, obligatoriamente, cada dos años tienen que pasar la ITV, por lo que deben tener el vehículo en regla para renovar su Tarjeta de Transportista.

Los camioneros han hecho sus cálculos. Se necesita de media unos 1.700 euros al mes para funcionar y pagar la Seguridad Social en el caso de los autónomos. Por su parte, el Observatorio del Gobierno contabiliza el precio de 1,30 euros el kilómetro para que sea rentable. Ahora está en 0,70 euros. Por debajo de ese precio, se trabaja a pérdidas, se lamenta el responsable gallego. "Trabajar por menos no compensa y obliga a vender el camión". Es doloroso, pero la mayoría de los vehículos se están vendiendo al extranjero, sobre todo a África y a Europa del Este, y muchas veces se venden casi a precio de chatarra. En cinco años se ha cuadruplicado el porcentaje de camiones y furgonetas que se dan de baja por venderse en el extranjero.

Batalla en Lugo

Los camioneros suman y siguen peleas cada día, aunque la caída del crudo les haya dado una tregua. Su última gran batalla se ha librado con éxito con el grupo Celta, pero no ha sido fácil. Los aproximadamente 70 pequeños transportistas que trabajan para Leche Celta (situada en Lugo, Meira, y perteneciente al grupo portugués Lactogal) han visto muy seriamente amenazado su trabajo por la entrada en juego de un grupo logístico español de transporte "con sede en más de 30 países". Finalmente el conflicto ha acabado en acuerdo hasta finales de año con un pequeña rebaja del 1% en el precio del combustible que paga la empresa.

"No sabemos qué pasará a finales de año, pero es una batalla ganada que nos da fuerza", dicen responsables de un sector donde ya sólo circulan 300.00 camiones. Exigen a la Administración que no mire para otro lado y ponga coto a estas prácticas que rompen con la ley de libre mercado. "¿Cómo se explica si no que el grupo francés Norbel Desentragere en 2014, en plena crisis en la que el negocio ha caído un 2,98%, ellos han crecido un 14% en España? Eso solo se entiende por prácticas fraudulentas", dice Teijeiro.

De momento, el camión no para, pero es sólo una tregua hasta que el Gobierno adopte un compromiso político real, que ya cuenta con el apoyo de Bruselas.


--------------------------

Y ahora cuando Irán sigue exactamente igual que cuando le impusieron las sanciones, resulta que por algún motivo se las quieren quitar, claro, alegan que ya ha hecho grandes avances y que casi está listo para "unirse" al mundo "civilizado"...

¿Tendrá algo que ver el peak oil?

Guerra empresarial en Irán: las firmas internacionales se lanzan a por el crudo


Spoiler



Empresas petroleras de todo el mundo se lanzaron ya sin disimulo y con todo vigor a la carrera por ingresar en el mercado de los hidrocarburos iraníes, pese a que aún no se conoce si finalmente habrá un acuerdo sobre el plan nuclear del país asiático que destrabe las sanciones que lastran su economía.

Desde que el pasado día 2 de abril Irán y las potencias del Grupo 5+1 (EEUU, China, Francia, Reino Unido, Rusia y Alemania) anunciaran haber llegado a un principio de acuerdo para garantizar que el programa nuclear iraní sea exclusivamente pacífico a cambio del fin de las sanciones, que afectaron particularmente al sector del petróleo iraní, la principal fuente de ingresos de su economía. 

La reacción inmediata y entusiasta de la industria petrolera internacional hacia la posibilidad de regresar al país asiático los ha situado entre los más convencidos y los más deseosos para que ese pacto llegue a convertirse en realidad. 

La perspectiva de poder entrar en un país que posee el 10% de las reservas probadas de petróleo del planeta y casi un 20% de las reservas de gas natural ha sido demasiado atractiva para un sector siempre ávido de oportunidades. 

La italiana ENI ha sido la última de una cada vez más larga lista de petroleras de primer nivel que han expresado su interés por regresar a este mercado, abandonado por casi todas ellas, tras la entrada en vigor en 2010 de las draconianas sanciones impulsadas por EEUU y la Unión Europea y refrendadas por las Naciones Unidas. 

Total, de capital francés y la anglo-holandesa Shell son otras de las mayores empresas que también se han puesto en la línea de salida estos días con expresiones públicas de interés por entrar en Irán, mientras que la rusa Lukoil ha dado un paso más y ya reabrió sus oficinas en la capital persa. 

Todas estas empresas ya operaron en Irán antes de la entrada en vigor de las sanciones. Muy por delante de todas ellas, sin embargo, se sitúan las empresas chinas e indias, que nunca abandonaron del todo el mercado iraní pese a las sanciones y que ahora buscan incrementar su presencia allí.

Esta lealtad hacia el petróleo iraní pese a las sanciones ha sido correspondida por el Gobierno de Teherán, quien por boca de su ministro de Petróleo, Bijam Namdar Zangané, anunció que la relación "estratégica" con Pekín continuará a largo plazo incluso cuando se llegue a un acuerdo nuclear con Occidente. 

"Aquellos que fueron nuestros amigos durante las sanciones recibirán nuestra amistad en la misma proporción. China ha sido un socio estratégico de Irán porque ha sido y será el mayor comprador de nuestro crudo", señaló el ministro. 

Zangané se expresó así la semana pasada apenas regresó de un viaje a Pekín en donde se reunió con las figuras más importantes de la industria petrolera china y desde donde regresó con la promesa de que "Iran y China incrementarán su cooperación energética" a un grado aún mayor cuando se levanten las sanciones. 

En la actualidad, y pese a las sanciones, China tiene en Irán a su tercer mayor suministrador de crudo, que le vende casi el 12% de su consumo anual de petróleo. 

En cualquier caso, Zangané también ha adelantado que Irán, pese a reconocer que le dará "alguna prioridad" a los chinos, no dará ningún monopolio sobre su industria petrolera. 

India, por su parte, tampoco ha querido esperar al fin de las sanciones y una delegación de diplomáticos, empresarios y técnicos del sector petroquímico de ese país se encuentra en este momento en Irán en busca de posibilidades para inversión. 

Concretamente, los indios quiere desarrollar un polo petroquímico en el puerto de Chabahar, el único puerto iraní con acceso directo al océano Índico, con el objetivo de poder enviar a bajo coste productos a su país y que incluye una refinería, líneas de ferrocarril y mejoras en la infraestructura portuaria. 

India es el segundo comprador de petróleo iraní tras China pese a que debido a las sanciones sus compras se han reducido en casi un 50% desde 2010. 

Analistas iraníes apuntaron que el interés exterior por invertir en el país se debe a que, al revés que otras explotaciones de hidrocarburos que se están desarrollando en la actualidad, como las reservas de 'shale gas' en Canadá, EEUU o Argentina, el petróleo iraní es mucho más barato de extraer y exportar. 

Según señalan, bastaría con invertir en las instalaciones y en la tecnología de los pozos ya existentes, muy deteriorados tras años sin recibir mejoras, para que Irán duplique su producción en un año y pueda recuperar la cuota de mercado que perdió debido a las sanciones.



Eso de hacer las paces con Irán y la caída de la producción del fracking, muestra que ya no hay muchas alternativas en la extracción de petróleo, aunque nos vendan la moto de que Repsol ha encontrado nuevos yacimientos ¿será para evitar que caiga en bolsa y mantener el precio del activo tal y como lo hacen con los ladrillos?, ¿para seguir vendiendo la moto de que siempre habrá petróleo y gas asequible? o ¿quizás para dar un pelotazo y pillar algunas gacelillas para el camino?, 

Será difícil saberlo, lo que está claro es que para cualquier cosa que sucede, hay unos aprovechados que siempre salen ganando y otros que siempre terminan siendo los jodidos.

Repsol encuentra nuevo yacimiento de gas en Argelia


Spoiler



Repsol ha comunicado hoy que ha efectuado un nuevo descubrimiento de gas en la cuenca de Illizi, en el sudoeste de Argelia, una zona en la que ya suma tres hallazgos y que presenta un “gran potencial” para la petrolera española.

El hallazgo se ha realizado a una profundidad de 1.307 metros y en las pruebas de producción se han obtenido 175.000 metros cúbicos de gas al día y 90 barriles al día de gas condensado, explica Repsol en un comunicado.

En concreto, el descubrimiento ha tenido lugar en el pozo exploratorio TESO-2, perteneciente al bloque Sud-Est Illizi.

Con una participación del 52,5 %, Repsol es el operador del bloque, en el que también están presentes Enel (27,5 %) y GDF-SUEZ (20 %),

Una vez el proyecto entre en su fase de desarrollo y producción, la compañía estatal argelina Sonatrach contará con una participación del 51 % y el resto del consorcio mantendrá el 49 %, en las proporciones mencionadas.

Repsol, presente en Argelia desde 1973, tiene previsto perforar al menos cuatro pozos más para delimitar los descubrimientos realizados por la compañía en el bloque Sud-Est Illizi, según la misma fuente.

Actualmente, Repsol cuenta en el país con un proyecto en producción (Tin-Fouyé Tabankort), otro en desarrollo (Reganne Nord) y con dos permisos exploratorios, uno en Sud-Est Illizi, adjudicado en el año 2009 y otro en Boughezoul, obtenido en octubre de 2014.

Los últimos hallazgos consolidan la importancia de Argelia para Repsol, que actualmente cuenta con una producción diaria de 8.000 barriles equivalentes de petróleo al día en el país.



Saludos


----------



## nando551 (21 Abr 2015)

Hola a todos esperemos que Rato no esté en la carcel un rato, pero ya sabemos como van estas cosas al que roba el gallinero a la calle en dos dias y al que roba la gallina a la carcel una buena temporada.

Ha sido el encargado de privatizar la mayor Caja de España, eso a los "intereses ocultos" del mercado les ha vinido de perlas, por lo que espero que no pise demasiado la carcel (en caso de entrar).
Estuve una temporada dejando de invertir en el futuro (oro yplata) y he invertido algo en el presente (carbono cicloturista), no todo va a ser lonchafinismo....

Respecto al tema de no ostentar ni hablar más de la cuenta, es algo muy a tener en cuenta si quiere uno seguir llevando la vida que lleva, sin lujos ni penurias, aunque ajustando el duro, lo que le puede llevar a uno a tener un dinero extra (que otro se ha gastado) y comprar metales o tener cash para imprevistos.
Pues yo guardo como oro en paño en curro el hecho de tener la hipoteca pagada.

Yo en su día que hice la siguiente pregunta.
¿En caso de echar a alguién en la empresa a quién sería?
¿Al que tiene 3 hijos e hipoteca? ¿O la menda lerenda que está sin hijos ni hipoteca?
No tuve que pensar mucho para llegar a la conclusión de que tenia que tener la boca cerrada y la cosa es que cuando sale el tema y me preguntan miento como un cosaco y les digo que tengo hipoteca.

No se puede decir la verdad a veces, porque implicaría un perjuicio gravísimo.
Es triste pero a veces entre nosotros mismos nos arrancamos los ojos, y para eso lo mejor es decir que uno no ve.

Saludos, ánimo y entusiasmo.


----------



## oinoko (21 Abr 2015)

nando551 dijo:


> Yo en su día que hice la siguiente pregunta.
> ¿En caso de echar a alguién en la empresa a quién sería?
> ¿Al que tiene 3 hijos e hipoteca? ¿O la menda lerenda que está sin hijos ni hipoteca?



Normalmente el empresario preferirá quedarse con el que tiene 3 hijos e hipoteca, pero no lo hará por la pena que le produce ver a los 3 niños bajo un puente, sino porque el que tiene hijos que mantener está mas pillado y por tanto estará más dispuesto a bajarse los pantalones cuando le sea requerida la ejecución fehaciente del derecho de pernada.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, nando551: ¿Rato en la cárcel? Bueno, OJALÁ, pero uno está tan "descreído" que está a la espera de unos cuantos "milagros"... Yo a algunos de estos sinvergüenzas les aplicaba un "castigo" mucho más rápido y eficaz... Quizás, sería bastante más "ejemplarizante" y se lo pensarían más antes de emprender según qué desmanes.

En el fondo, esta Crisis tiene una explicación bastante más razonable y hace poco le leía esto a Yanis Varoufakis:

"Ciertamente, la crisis se ha cargado sobre las espaldas de las hormigas. Pero ni las hormigas están concentradas en el Norte ni los saltamontes lo están en la periferia. Saltamontes y hormigas son comunes tanto en Grecia y en España como en Alemania, tanto en Holanda como en Portugal, en Austria o su vecina Italia. Lo que caracteriza a las hormigas es que son trabajadores y currantes, antes y después de la crisis, y a los saltamontes que son animales explotadores, especuladores y corruptos, que se aprovecharon de la bonanza de la burbuja que habían provocado y están ahora privatizando sus ganancias y socializando los malos resultados de sus desmanes con cargo a las hormigas."

Me imagino que en Grecia, la "figura" del saltamontes la tienen asociada con la de la "cigarra" de aquí. Vamos, eso sucede en otros países donde los "símbolos" pueden variar, aunque el "mensaje" suele ser el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Esto se pone chungo:

Grecia confisca fondos públicos para pagar pensiones y sueldos


Spoiler



El Gobierno de Grecia ha dictado este lunes un decreto por el que obliga a todas las entidades de carácter público y a los Ayuntamientos a ceder todas sus reservas al Banco Central de Grecia, dada la necesidad urgente de financiación del Ejecutivo y su incapacidad para generar liquidez o cerrar un acuerdo que le permita obtener financiación de sus socios comunitarios.

“Con este decreto, el Gobierno espera cubrir necesidades del Estado por 3.000 millones de euros que vencen en los próximos 15 días”, indica la norma, que aún debe ser aprobada por el Parlamento. Esas necesidades urgentes se concretan, según el decreto, en 1.100 millones de euros para el pago de salarios públicos a finales de este mes, 850 millones en pensiones, 200 millones para el pago de intereses de la deuda y otros 746 millones que debe pagar el 12 de mayo al Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI).

No es la primera vez que el Gobierno que preside Alexis Tsipras utiliza fondos de entidades públicas para poder hacer frente a los pagos del Estado. En marzo hizo uso de ese mismo sistema para pagar los salarios y las pensiones a finales de mes. La diferencia es que entonces la transferencia desde los organismos públicos tenía carácter voluntario y ahora la medida resulta obligatoria y se extiende a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos. Tras anunciar la medida, el tipo de los bonos a tres años aumentó hasta superar el 28%.

El dinero de los organismos públicos se transferirá a una cuenta especial del Banco de Grecia, que será remunerada a un tipo de interés del 2,5%, informa la agencia France Presse. El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha prohibido a los bancos griegos que compren más deuda helena, lo que ha cerrado esta vía de financiación para el Ejecutivo griego.

La ausencia de una perspectiva de acuerdo entre el Gobierno de Tsipras y las instituciones europeas agrava la situación financiera de Grecia cada día que pasa. Los analistas descartan que se vaya a producir un acuerdo en la reunión que los ministros del Eurogrupo celebrarán el próximo viernes en Riga (Letonia). Eso retrasaría la posibilidad de acuerdo a la siguiente reunión del Eurogrupo, prevista para el 11 de mayo.

Cada vez más analistas dan por seguro que Grecia declarará el impago de alguno de sus numerosos vencimientos. Qué sucedería después de ese episodio depende de a quién deja de pagar Atenas y cuál es la reacción posterior de los depositantes. Un impago al FMI, sin precedentes, dejaría a Grecia al margen de la financiación pública internacional.

La agencia Reuters ha asegurado que el BCE ha examinado incluso la posibilidad de crear una divisa paralela para Grecia, una especie de pagaré —IOU, acrónimo de I owe you, “te debo”, en inglés— con la que podría hacer frente a los pagos nacionales —pensiones, impuestos o salarios públicos— y que eso le permitiría permanecer al mismo tiempo dentro del euro.

Atenas confía en que, finalmente, las instituciones europeas accederán a desembolsar el tramo de 7.200 millones de euros pendiente del anterior rescate financiero y que eso permita que las negociaciones continúen en los próximos meses. Pero sus socios exigen algunos avances en la reforma fiscal y de las pensiones y en el plan de privatizaciones, que el Ejecutivo de Tsipras se niega a aprobar.

“El impago parece inevitable. Creemos que el Gobierno griego llegará a algún tipo de acuerdo con sus acreedores para desbloquear los 7.200 millones pendientes. No recomendamos tener deuda griega en esta coyuntura porque no parece que la volatilidad se vaya a reducir a corto plazo”, sostiene Eirini Tsekeridou, analista de renta fija de Julius Baer. No parece que en esas condiciones Grecia vaya a crecer el 2,5% que calcula el Fondo para este año.



Barbas, vecino, remojar...

Ya sabéis lo que toca, si se tercia, nuestra anotaciones electrónicas servirán para "salvar al país", encima si hace falta nos pueden dar una patada (por no portarnos "democráticamente":

El BCE estudia crear una moneda paralela para Grecia


Spoiler



El gobierno de Atenas necesita obtener liquidez para poder pagar a fin de mes pensiones, prestaciones y sueldos públicos. La situación es de tal gravedad que se ha exigido a todas las entidades del sector público que transfieran sus reservas de efectivo al banco central del país, incluyendo empresas y fondos de pensiones públicos, para tratar de recabar dinero de forma urgente. 

Sin embargo nadie espera avances significativos en el Eurogrupo informal de este próximo viernes, por lo que el BCE, al igual que el resto de instituciones europeas, se prepara para el peor de los escenarios. Además de contemplar una quiebra, el equipo de Draghi planifica una moneda paralela para Grecia.

El BCE "ha analizado un escenario en el que Grecia se queda sin dinero y empieza a pagar a sus funcionarios públicos con pagarés, creando una segunda moneda virtual dentro del bloque del euro", según explican fuentes próximas a dicha institución. La idea de los pagarés no es nueva, se ha barajado en diversas reuniones a lo largo de las últimas semanas y el gobierno Tsipras no la ve con malos ojos. Esa opción no evitaría una crisis mayor e incluso la salida de Grecia de la Unión. "Una moneda paralela casi sería equivalente a un Grexit", advierten, resignándose a una realidad impuesta por la fuerza de los hechos.

Según los cálculos de los analistas de Frankfurt, hasta el 30% de los griegos acabaría recibiendo de algún modo esos pagarés en lugar de cobrar en euros, pero los bancos helenos no podrían aceptarlos, ya que el BCE los rechazaría, con lo que dicha emisión conllevaría la nacionalización del sistema financiero griego y la implantación de rígidos controles de capital, el corralito griego.

El banco de inversión Goldman Sachs también ha alertado en una nota reciente que la emisión de pagarés no sería una solución viable a medio plazo, puesto que esos "dracmas" tan sólo se emplearían para realizar transacciones dentro del país, pero no servirían para comprar bienes importados. Además, al cotizar con descuento respecto al euro, serían rechazados por la población. Al final, los citados pagarés se convertirían, muy probablemente, en la antesala de la salida del euro.



Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Abr 2015)

Reciente articulillo sobre nuestra deuda

Spain still holds one of highest deficits in EU - The Local

Y una sobre "brotes verdes" que ven en Europa desde Japon (por cierto, el dibujo esta muy bien) ... sera que los japos no ven bien? No, mas bien es distinta pluma mecida por la misma mano...

Europe's poisoned chalice of economic growth | The Japan Times


El lenguaje es corrupto y esta viciado. Cuando se habla de "paises' o "continentes", por supuesto, les importa una m... el hecho de que dichos "paises" estan constituidos por personas... Un ejemplo claro es en el articulo anterior que he enlazado, cuando habla de los prometedores ajustes que ha hecho Espanya y que ha conseguido que los costos laborales sean mas bajos.... 

En fin...


----------



## clapham (21 Abr 2015)

El clapham no cesa , es tal su afan de ayuda al projimo que ha jurado por la cruz de aravaca seguir intentandolo . El clapham lo tiene dificil . 
Un metalero tiene el cerebro lavado , que si Maloney dice esto , que si Morgan dice aquello y como estan hipnotizados pues ...compran .
Llevamos desde el 2008 esperando el colapso del dolar y el dolar esta mas rey que nunca . El joro langidece . A nadie le interesa que suba , ni a China , ni a Rusia , nial clapham ( nah , solo por joder ) . 
Muchos aqui , aconsejados por Mr Enciclopedia compran oro sin alimentarse como Di-s manda . nada de legumbres n iomega-3 solo oro 
porque dicen que se pondra a 5000 $ x onza . wow ..
5000 que ? porque la unica razon que justificaria la subida del oro , en terminos de valor en moneda fiat es una hiperinflacion . Y no vamos por ese camino 
Europa le esperan 20 anos de japonizacion. 
Europa es tan , pero tan , pero tan , pero tan rica que puede permitirse una des-riquezacion lenta , la renta disminuye , los precios disminuyen porque la gente no quiere consumir y sin consumo no hay inflacion . 
Luego esta lo otro . Si viene el colapso ( esto es una hipotesis ) y el 50 % de las empresas , digo ...60 % de las empresas quiebran , que que vais a vivir ? porque hipoteticamente en caso de que os acepten el joro a cambio de quesos de cabra , leche y harina si no teneis medios de produccion cuando se acabe el joro a la p. calle . Y recordemos que nos esperan decadas de depresion economica con un 77 % de paro . 
El clapham , que no se guia por Mr enciclopedia , porque es listo ( el clapham , no Mr Enciclopedia ) esta viendo un zulo por el norte de Espain , con parecela cerca de la costa como plan C .
El clapham tiene plan a , plan b , plan c y ademas , joro , chevy , finca y cash ( en pesos ) . No os dejeis embaucar . Aun esta mi amiga Concha lamentandose de haber invertido sus ahorros en bitcoins , se olvido encriptar e lwallet y le robaron los criptotulipanes . 67 bitcoines . 
Mira que se lo adverti , encripta , concha , encripta ...no me hizo caso 
Nik un misero THANKS


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2015)

*ninjas* buena reflexión, el consumismo nos libera de nuestra realidad mediocre en muchos casos, y nos hace olvidar nuestro cierto fin y destino.

En cuanto a Rato, yo siempre digo que si tengo que ir un par de años a la cárcel por robar decenas de millones de euros, de los cuales solo se recupera el 10% en el mejor de los casos...pues me lo tomo como un mal menor...incluso en la cárcel puedo conocer gente interesante para invertir el 90% restante cuando salga.

*refinanciado* mientras se confisque para pagar pensiones, pues mira...puedo hasta entenderlo, pero no compartirlo evidentemente, lo malo será cuando confisquen para poder seguir pagando los sueldos del lote de "inútiles" que pululan por ayuntamientos, diputaciones, consejerías, parlamento, congresos, senados...en mi tierra se les denomina "larpeiros"...y se les termina dando guillotina.

*clapham* te imagino en medio de una calle transitada de viandantes, subido sobre unas cajas de cerveza vacías para que se te vea bien, advirtiendo a la muchedumbre de lo que les espera cual "Nostradamus" del siglo XXI...lo digo desde el respeto que conste.

Pero no te das cuenta que el 90% de los que escriben en este foro, son metaleros en un % reducido de su riqueza. 

La mayoría tienen efectivo, fondos, casa, piso, metales, coche, incluso divisas varias, cuentas en el extranjero...¿pero de verdad piensas que aquí alguno se va a jugar el 80% o incluso el 50% de su patrimonio al oro o la plata?

Analiza bien lo que se escribe, y verás como todos apreciamos al oro, pero muy pocos lo idolatramos más allá de su propia realidad.

Por cierto en el norte de España aísla bien el zulo, pues llueve duro 8 meses al año y se te puede inundar con gran facilidad.

Lo de los 67 BTC, una pena, sobre todo sabiendo lo duro que es ganar el dinero como para que te lo roben sin saber quien, ni como .

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ja,ja,ja... De donde no hay no se puede sacar... En fin, tengo a mano la Biblia y, si quiero "abstraerme" en el peor de los mundos posibles, pues me leo el Apocalipsis de San Juan, al menos resulta más "entretenido" y permite que podamos intentar "interpretarlo"... Dejemos, pues que los "listos" sigan indicando lo que ya todos sabemos, pero claro los "metaleros" nos caracterizamos por seguir nuestras PROPIAS "percepciones" y lo dejo aquí porque estoy dedicando demasiado tiempo a algo bastante TORPE... pero bueno sirve también para "amenizarnos" un poco el hilo... Un toque de "humor", a falta de mejor argumentación, siempre es interesante.

# paketazo: El % de los MPs en la composición del Patrimonio de un "metalero" no suele ser importante en el cómputo total. Los que solemos estar más "sólidos" ahí es porque ya NO tenemos deuda y poseemos la suficiente cultura financiera, de manera que no hace falta que nadie nos "asesore". Y es que conseguir un Patrimonio mediano no se consigue así como así...

En lo personal, creo que en este hilo, al igual que en el anterior, NUNCA he recomendado que la posición asumida en los MPs sea superior al 25% y ésta teniendo en cuenta que no exista DEUDA, por tanto disponibilidad de Cash. Otra cosa, son aquellos "metaleros" que quieren dedicar una parte de su Ahorro/Inversión a los MPs y que van comprando poco a poco, ya sea como alternativa o complemento a los clásicos FI y PP. Vamos, que es de "cajón" y no me parece que haya que explicar mucho al respecto, simple "sentido común" y SÍ ya sabemos que éste suele bastante escaso.

Dejo un par de noticias sobre China. Y una es relevante porque sostiene la tesis que llevo manejando hace mucho tiempo y es que el Gobierno chino no tiene tanto Oro como se le presupone. Otra cosa muy distinta son las MANOS DE PARTICULARES y que son las auténticas MANOS FUERTES en el Oro Oriental...

- Mystery of China

- Â¿Ha liberado China un 'cisne negro' econÃ³mico? - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Hace pocos días, estuve hablando con un conforero y le indicaba la posibilidad que se da en la noticia que a continuación enlazaré. Y es que el NOM -si es que existe...- puede estar adquiriendo otro "formato" y que ya estaría "consolidado" a través de las grandes Corporaciones...

NUEVO DOCUMENTO FILTRADO SOBRE EL TTIP: ASÃ SE MINARÃN LOS VALORES DEMOCRÃTICOS |

Y Fukushima una vez más...

- DETECTAN UN EXTRAÃ‘O RESPLANDOR VERDE EN EL INTERIOR DEL REACTOR DE FUKUSHIMA…Y SIGUEN MINTIENDO A LA POBLACIÃ“N |

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (21 Abr 2015)

Si el señor Clapham hubiera aireado alguno de sus miles de chevis por las carreteras murcianas, sabría que la "cruz de Aravaca" es de Caravaca en realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Si el señor Clapham hubiera aireado alguno de sus miles de chevis por las carreteras murcianas, sabría que la "cruz de Aravaca" es de Caravaca en realidad.



Hola, Buenas Noches: Suelo llevarla, pero por otras "razones" ajenas a las religiosas... Para "ilustrar" a nuestro contertulio decirle que los "ángeles" representados son: San Miguel Arcángel y San Gabriel Arcángel...

Me había fijado en el "detalle", pero tampoco le había concedido mayor importancia, ya que no estamos tratando con un "enciclopedista"...

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Abr 2015)

El oro rebotando fuerte y con ganas de atacar máximos (en euros).


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, Carlos: No podemos dejar de lado la devaluación del Euro y es que el gráfico que aportas lo podemos aplicar perfectamente a varias divisas ligadas a las Materias Primas: CAD, AUD y en el Real Brasileño, prácticamente, en máximos... En cambio, en otras monedas "sólidas" como el Yuan esos "máximos" quedan muy lejos... Pienso que la cotización de los MPs, para bien y para mal, sigue estando marcada por el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (21 Abr 2015)

Vaya ritmo que lleváis, con el trabajo que tengo no me da tiempo a seguiros!! 
y como estáis hablando últimamente mucho de China, mirad el artículo que ha puesto eleconomista, haciéndose eco del Bumberj y las famosas 3510 toneladas de joro

La estrategia de China para arrebatar a EEUU el dominio del comercio mundial está hecha de oro - elEconomista.es

Si estiman esa cantidad "oficiosa" no me imagino lo que tendrán en realidad, más de un bankero occidental se va a llevar una sorpresa cuando la hagan oficial cuando tengan la necesidad de respaldar su moneda! :8:



> China podría estar acumulando oro en 'secreto' para presionar a las instituciones internacionales para que el yuan sea aceptado en la canasta 'Special Drawing Right, en la que sólo están aceptadas el dólar, el euro, el yen y la libra británica. China podría publicar sus tenencias oficiales de oro antes de la próxima reunión del FMI para debatir estas cuestiones, *que será en octubre*, según explican desde Bloomberg.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2015)

Hola, Xpiro: En los medios financieros internacionales ya se da por "hecha" la inclusión del Yuan en los SDR y se especula con la posibilidad de ampliar la "cesta" con el CHF y el CAD. Y no se le dan muchas posibilidades a la inclusión del Oro en la misma, pero bueno ya veremos...

También se especula con que China está ganando "tiempo" mientras se llega a esa fecha, apoyando "extraoficialmente" su moneda con el Oro y de ahí los "rumores" que van circulando alrededor de este tema... La medida tendría como objeto llegar con una cierta "fortaleza" en relación al USD...

Supongo que será después de la inclusión del Yuan en los SDR cuando China se replantee seriamente la "Guerra de Divisas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Abr 2015)

Hola.

Tiene tiempo ya y a lo mejor ya lo habéis leido pero me parece interesante (habla sobre la plata):

El mejor post de la dÃ©cada - Rankia

El mejor post de la dÃ©cada (2) - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Un poco de Geopolítica...

- “EEUU SE PREPARA PARA UNA OFENSIVA TERRESTRE EN UCRANIA” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (22 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Suelo llevarla, pero por otras "razones" ajenas a las religiosas... Para "ilustrar" a nuestro contertulio decirle que los "ángeles" representados son: San Miguel Arcángel y San Gabriel Arcángel...
> 
> Me había fijado en el "detalle", pero tampoco le había concedido mayor importancia, ya que no estamos tratando con un "enciclopedista"...
> 
> Saludos.



Cuidado con esos símbolos

911:Occult symbolism IV - Wiki

Vatican Cardinals exposes pagan worship in their banners | News that matters

a ver si luego puedo extenderme más


----------



## clapham (22 Abr 2015)

El clapham esta horrorizado de que haya gente que aun lea el " Nuevo Testamento " , bazofia escrita en el siglo IV d.C. por gente que tenia mucho tiempo libre y ganas de complicarle la vida a los demas .
El clapham , cuando esta " aburrido " no lee a yonkis como San Juan o Santa teresa , cuyos conocimientos sobre botanica alucinogena son harto conocidos , NIET , el clapham lee porno , ops sorry ...queria decir VER , porno aunque algunos ( que leen el Nuevo Testamento aun lean revistas picantes de cuando eran mozos ) . Y otro dia mas y el joro sigue sin despegar , al menos los metaleros estan cubiertos , sin vida social , amargados de la vida pero cubiertos , vamos , segun lo que leo , estan forrados y estan las 24 horas en el foro dandole a la tekla , sera que le llevan sus dineros .
Lo peor no es que pierdan miserablemente el tiempo coleccionando tarjetas telefonicas , digo joro , sino que la gente ( estpida , borrega y obtusa ) le imite y se lance al prepucio , digo precipicio . 
Ay Jesus , protegeme de ellos . Si , ya se que no creo en ti , ni en malanga santisima , pero hazlo por piedad divina ...
Por cierto , acabo de comprar dos soberanos , nah 197 £ cada uno .
Solo por llevarme la contraria .

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 09:12 ----------




Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Si el señor Clapham hubiera aireado alguno de sus miles de chevis por las carreteras murcianas, sabría que la "cruz de Aravaca" es de Caravaca en realidad.



Da igual , lo mismo se llame Hanna Montanah que Miley Cirus , es irrelevante .
es un simbolo nefasto y criminal sin relevancia .


----------



## nekcab (22 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo último de Guillermo Barba...
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: Tasas de interÃ©s: La economÃ*a va hacia el colapso
> 
> Saludos.





Me ha gustado sobre todo:



Guillermo Barba dijo:


> "...
> 
> La razón es que mientras que se puede acumular capital de forma permanente, no se puede hacer lo mismo con la deuda, que es justo lo que se hace al expandir *el consumo por medio del crédito*. El momento de pagar cuentas siempre llega.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Nuestro particular "predicador frustrado" es cada vez más irrespetuoso e irreverente y así es difícil que encuentre "prosélitos"... Y más si predicamos en un "desierto" ya que un ¿"anti-metalero"? poco tiene que hacer por aquí... pero bueno ya se cansará y sino, no pasa nada, a mí me "divierte" leerle... Por cierto, no se considera "fariseo" a aquel que predica una cosa y hace todo lo contrario... ¿O será por si se "equivoca"?

En fin, os enlazo otra noticia sobre China y los SDR. Por cierto, ya en Mayo empezará a tratarse este tema y supongo que llegarán a Octubre con todo ya "masticado"... Bueno, falta ver qué sucederá de aquí a entonces y es que en Septiembre se espera un fuerte tensionamiento en el mundo financiero, aparte de lo que nos pueda deparar el tema geopolítico...

- Convertibilidad del yuan para integrase en la cesta SDR

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Abr 2015)

Weekend Report…Inflection Point in the Precious Metals . | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

post del 19 de abril de rambus, en la sección public, que trata de los mmpp´s


----------



## L'omertá (22 Abr 2015)

Hoy baja que da gusto.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Abr 2015)

FMI, BIS… PROBLEMAS DE LIQUIDEZ?. ESTABILIDAD INESTABLE. OPORTUNIDAD HISTÃ“RICA DEL BUND | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Paging Bill Gross: Bund Yields Spike By Most In 6 Months | Zero Hedge

Iruzubieta nombra en su post de hoy, a Bill Gross, artículo que sale también en ZH. 
Al parecer el señor Gross acertó de pleno el giro -inesperado?- en el bono a 10 años alemán. 






Aunque, creo que la tendencia no está ni mucho menos dañada. 


****

Estoy ansioso por saber la cifra que dan los chinos, yo diría que lo dirán en Octubre, en la inclusión del yuan en el SDR.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: En primer lugar, agradecerte los aportes, especialmente el artículo de Antonio Iruzubieta. Muy interesante, aunque lo del "acierto" de Bill Gross vamos a dejarlo de "lado"... Ladrillófilo, el Bund ya hace un tiempo que va a su "bola" y lo que está haciendo últimamente es bastante "predecible". Además, en unos mercados tan MANIPULADOS es que hasta resulta muy "sencillo"...

Fijate, como hoy han hecho caer fuertemente al Bund, pero ayer ya se "adivinaba" el movimiento... Desde luego, se ha cumplido aquello de "gilipollas" el último. Perooo, lo que ha resultado especialmente relevante es que han elegido el día en que el tensionamiento en la deuda griega ha sido extremo y muy superior al del año 2012...

Veamos: Los Bonos griegos a dos años, que fueron emitidos el pasado año con retornos inferiores al 4%, hoy se ha disparado su rendimiento al 28%... Y los seguros de incumplimiento de créditos de la deuda griega a cinco años se negociaban en más de 2.600 puntos base, lo que implica que la moratoria de pagos se ubica en un 90%, según datos de Markit.

¿Y qué han hecho los MPs? Pues, contra "natura", están sufriendo un fuerte varapalo y hace escasos minutos el Oro en los $1187,90 y la Plata en los $15,773...

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que los MPs acabarán rompiendo por abajo y es que ahora tienen el "viento de cola", pero siguen en la deriva, por mucho que queramos ver la "botella medio vacía", ya que los "máximos" en muchas monedas no nos están indicando lo que es evidente: los MPs llevan ya mucho tiempo sin levantar cabeza... Supongo que algún día lo harán, pero da la sensación de que habrá que armarse de paciencia y seguir comprando poco a poco... Vamos, el que lo vea CLARO y el que no a "otra" cosa, que la "Viña del Señor" es amplia...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (22 Abr 2015)

Curioso. En este artículo, un histórico del baloncesto patrio (Nino Buscató) dice que las primas para jugar con la selección española se las pagaban con monedas de oro!!!...

Buscató recuerda la buena mezcla que hacían en la Selección las estrellas madridistas y los jugadores catalanes y el papel clave que desempeñaba Raimundo Saporta, con el que negociaban las primas: “Me llamaba a mí y a un jugador del Madrid. Nos ofrecía un fijo que era una miseria y luego nos *mostraba una colección de monedas de oro* y nos decía: ‘Hay una cartera para cada uno, pero por cada técnica os quito una a todos. Y cada vez que el entrenador tenga un problema, otra moneda menos. Y si uno llega tarde, otra’. Iban por tamaño y la grande era ¡impresionante!”.

Nino Buscató cumplió 75 años | Mas Baloncesto | AS.com


----------



## carloszorro (22 Abr 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ord-15th-straight-week-build-greater-expected


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Rusia sigue "erre" que "erre" y no tiene ningún reparo en publicitar lo que tiene, no como China que "abona" la especulación alrededor de lo que posee...

- Currency Wars Back As Russia Buys One Million Ounces of Gold in March - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 21:50 ----------

Y en la Plata siguen sin cuadrar los "números"... y eso la hace especialmente "atractiva".

- 2014 FULL YEAR RESULTS: Top Primary Silver Miners Lost $1.9 Billion : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un atinado artículo...

- Un mundo sin

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (23 Abr 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Curioso. En este artículo, un histórico del baloncesto patrio (Nino Buscató) dice que las primas para jugar con la selección española se las pagaban con monedas de oro!!!...
> 
> Buscató recuerda la buena mezcla que hacían en la Selección las estrellas madridistas y los jugadores catalanes y el papel clave que desempeñaba Raimundo Saporta, con el que negociaban las primas: “Me llamaba a mí y a un jugador del Madrid. Nos ofrecía un fijo que era una miseria y luego nos *mostraba una colección de monedas de oro* y nos decía: ‘Hay una cartera para cada uno, pero por cada técnica os quito una a todos. Y cada vez que el entrenador tenga un problema, otra moneda menos. Y si uno llega tarde, otra’. Iban por tamaño y la grande era ¡impresionante!”.
> 
> Nino Buscató cumplió 75 años | Mas Baloncesto | AS.com



Buen dato. Para explicarlo, hay que saber que Raimundo Saporta nació en Estambul, de origen sefardí. Un tipo inteligente con una biografía de película.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Supongo que ese debió de ser uno de los "motivos" para "salvar" a ese país...

- Reservas de la minería de oro en Mali son de 600 toneladas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Voy a dejaros una selección de artículos...

Un buen artículo y muy "currado"...

- Vozpópuli - Límites y oportunidades de crecimiento

Dos Materias Primas que están indicando la falsedad de los datos del "crecimiento económico"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-23/these-two-assets-show-us-crash-coming

Y en este artículo lo de "menos" son los precios que manejan para los MPs, pero SÍ que coinciden en el espacio y tiempo con las fechas de mi estudio (2018-2020)...

- In Three to Five Years Gold Will Be Priceless - Gold Forecast - Silver Forecast - ETF Trading Strategies - ETF Trading Newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Abr 2015)

http://www.yardeni.com/Pub/peacockfedecbassets.pdf

echadle un ojo a este pdf que me acabo de encontrar
Advierto que... acojona

Son los activos de los principales bancos centrales del mundo.

Buenas noches


----------



## timi (24 Abr 2015)

dejo esto ,,, buenos días

El problema de la poblaciÃ³n humana - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Interesante el artículo, aunque bastante desalentador...

Y os dejos dos interesantes artículos que acabo de leer...

- http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/mer...dicador-que-anticipa-una-nueva-crisis_773038/

- Varufakis tiene razón. Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (24 Abr 2015)

CALENTITO , acabado de salir del horno ...con ese aroma inconfundible de gluten tostado y mala ostia gallego-sefardi tan caracteristico del clapham madrugador ....hummm 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-23/largest-bank-america-joins-war-cash

Esta en la lengua del Imperio , pero imagino , digo...el clapham imagina que aqui los lumbreras sepan ingles o, al menos , usar el google traslate . 

En resumen , porque ya seis que estais cortos de ...tiempo , pues mas o menos lo que el clapham viene diciendo : eliminacion del cash 
El oro ha sido , es y siempre sera de ellos . 
El hundimiento del precio es una medida pactada con China para evitar el hundimiento del dolar . A ninguno de los doa les interesa el hundimiento del dolar asi que habra manipulacion para rato , lo suficiente para que la maldita deflacion se lleve por delante a todos menos a ellos , que tienen liquidez ilimitada gracias al 0 % de interes .
Suprimen el precio del oro y dejan que la gente compre libremente que luego pondra el jaque la supremacia absoluta del NWO . Really ? Hasta mi sobrina que tiene 7 anos , digo 8 sabe que es una trampa 
Una cosa son los Bancos Centrales que tienen linea directa con el gobierno de turno el cual esta amparado en la ley y el ejercito y otra cosa muy diferente son los memos que compran oro . 
Un memo es confiscable , un banco central NO . 
Es lo que el clapham haria si fuera primer ministro de alguna provincia del Nuevo Imperio Romano .
Cuando el oro ponga en peligro la estabilidad del euro ( tadavia no ) la comision europea tomara cartas en el asunto . 
Ahora te dejan , porque no es peligroso , pero cuando el joro suba y la gente venda sus bonos de deuda europea por vil metal entonces zas .
Quien tenga oro correra dos peligros 1) confiscacion 2) inutilizacion .
Sin el cash ( porque sera eliminado ) no podras convertir oro en moneda de curso legal ( euro , neuro o lo que sea ) y no podras comprar nada 
Como sabe el pepe el panadero que un soberano de 7,8 g es de oro 22 y no tungteno con una patina por encima ? 
Imposible . El oro sera tan " valioso " que nadie tendra " cambio " 
Y recuerda que las casas de oro-plata seran proscritas . Mientras exista el cash podra seguir habiendo economia sumergida y mercado negro , pero cuando eliminen el cash todo pasara por banco y alli estara la brigada del ministro clapham escudrinando cada operacion 
Uff y ahora me tomo un cafe con leche , ops ...queria decir un Te de Hinojo ya sabeis que el clapham es muy zano y se cuida .


----------



## L'omertá (24 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> CALENTITO , acabado de salir del horno ...con ese aroma inconfundible de gluten tostado y mala ostia gallego-sefardi tan caracteristico del clapham madrugador ....hummm
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-23/largest-bank-america-joins-war-cash
> 
> ...



Menudo tufo sueltas macho, pobres de quienes tengan que soportar tu arrogancia.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2015)

Bueno, la noticia es interesante y tampoco nos dice nada que ya no se haya debatido por aquí. Está claro que la "idea" de implementar la prohibición del dinero en efectivo está en marcha y, en cualquier caso, ya está muy avanzada, pero me da la sensación de que no tiene bastante porvenir fuera de las economías "desarrolladas"...

Tampoco iba a ser una medida "traumatizante", ya que la mayor parte de la gente tanto gana tanto gasta, aparte de que su economía doméstica está también sujeta a la deuda contraída... Recordemos que la Deuda global no es sólo pública, sino que una buena parte de la misma pertenece a las empresas y familias...

Si se llegará a una Sociedad "orweliana" hasta podría tener sentido ese "acotamiento" al uso de los MPs, pero normalmente siempre habría "salidas", y es que SIEMPRE las ha habido desde los primeros tiempos en que se utilizaron. Si en el futuro va a ser "diferente" lo desconozco, pero no tengo elementos de "peso" para pensar que vaya a tener probabilidades de ser posible.

No sé... pero aquí siempre hemos considerado que cada cual debe ser consecuente en la toma de sus decisiones y si alguien estima conveniente poseer "algo" de MPs, pues adelante y sino a "otras" cosas...

Por cierto, no creo que el panadero haya sido muy diferente en el reconocimiento del "valor", ya fuera durante el Imperio Romano, la Edad Media, la Revolución francesa o la II WW... En el tema del "dinero" se suele "aprender" de forma "rápida" y, sobre todo, cuando vienen mal dadas...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Abr 2015)

Yo opino lo siguiente. En caso por ejemplo de cerrojazo a los MP y sin cash para las operaciones, no habría problema para aprovechar los MP, me explico. No una barra de pan pero si por ejemplo una casa que seguro alguien venderá alguna y alguien podrá comprarla, pues eso acuerdas un precio oficial y le das unas moneditas aparte como se ha echo con el dinero negro toda la vida y a seguir. Así todo. Vamos que lo veo claro aunque reconozco que durante un tiempo quizás no se mueva por miedo pero luego todo se moverá. Ejemplos los tenemos en Argentina que con riesgo a equivocarme mucha gente como no se fia de los bancos guarda el dinero y los MP en casa y luego compra vivienda y otras cosas con ello. 

Pero vamos que yo este tema ya no voy a darle más vueltas y además no creo que todos estemos solo cargados en MP. Yo mismo tengo de todo un poco (casa, tierras, MP, cash, huerta, vehiculo, etc...).


----------



## clapham (24 Abr 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo opino lo siguiente. En caso por ejemplo de cerrojazo a los MP y sin cash para las operaciones, no habría problema para aprovechar los MP, me explico. No una barra de pan pero si por ejemplo una casa que seguro alguien venderá alguna y alguien podrá comprarla, pues eso acuerdas un precio oficial y le das unas moneditas aparte como se ha echo con el dinero negro toda la vida y a seguir. Así todo. Vamos que lo veo claro aunque reconozco que durante un tiempo quizás no se mueva por miedo pero luego todo se moverá. Ejemplos los tenemos en Argentina que con riesgo a equivocarme mucha gente como no se fia de los bancos guarda el dinero y los MP en casa y luego compra vivienda y otras cosas con ello.
> 
> Pero vamos que yo este tema ya no voy a darle más vueltas y además no creo que todos estemos solo cargados en MP. Yo mismo tengo de todo un poco (casa, tierras, MP, cash, huerta, vehiculo, etc...).



TAX TAX TAX ...always TAX 

La gente con nula capacidad de razonamiento ve las cosas planisticamente . El clapham , que es la ostia puede diferenciar un pelicano de una gallina volando a 1000 metros de altura , si ...es la ostia , lo se pero uno que tiene superpoderes , de que hablaba ? 
Lo veis muy facil , normal , quereis ver lo que quereis ver , no la realidad que no os gusta sino otra mas bonita color mamoncillo
Si el oro es proscrito , digo ...cuando el oro sea proscrito el problema no vendra del que lo tiene y lo use sino del que lo acepte . 
Ahora mismo los gobiernos dejan de ingresar billones ( con B ) por culpa de la evasion fiscal , es la llamada economia sumergida que ellos " teleran " porque evita una explosion social . 
En paises tercermundistas , digo cuartomundistas como Espain , Grecia y Burkina Fasso la economia en negro esta ampliamente extendida . 
La razon es simple : cuando haces una transaccion en cash no queda rastro de ella y puedes defraudar . Asi que acabaran con el casha con la excusa de combatir el lavado de dinero , la defraudacion fiscal , etc 
No lo estan haciendo a lo bestia , pero cada dia ponen trabas . 
Pepe el panadero , si vende pan por oro iria preso por defraudar a Hacienda porque no puede declarar ese ingreso ( el oro esta proscrito ) 
Si recibes oro estas recibiendo un ingreso y si no lo declaras estas defraudando . Luego estan los inspectores , que intentaran comprar bienes usando metales , si caes ...zas , papelon . 
Asi que estais acumulando piedras que luego no podreis usar 
Como quien colecciona tarjetas telefonicas , postales o chapas de botella
El coleccionismo de metales es un " hobbye " . 
Cada dia que el clapham va al Waitrosse , digo ..ASDA  mira el estante de los aceites , las ultimas botellas las compro hace dos meses .
Hoy no encuentras aceite puro de almendras ni en los centros espirituales , lo busques donde los busques , no hay .
Tienes que ir a Internec y comprarlo " electronicamente " .
El council tax tambien estan obligando a la gente a pagarlo por Internec , estan cerrando las oficinas de cash . 
Estais a tiempo . Luego no me digan que el clapham altruistamente y sin afan de lucro , no os ha advertido 
Uff y ahora me zampo 25 g de chocolate 70 % cocoa que estoy " bajo " de magnesio .


----------



## Infeliz (24 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: En primer lugar, agradecerte los aportes, especialmente el artículo de Antonio Iruzubieta. Muy interesante, aunque lo del "acierto" de Bill Gross vamos a dejarlo de "lado"... Ladrillófilo, el Bund ya hace un tiempo que va a su "bola" y lo que está haciendo últimamente es bastante "predecible". Además, en unos mercados tan MANIPULADOS es que hasta resulta muy "sencillo"...
> 
> Fijate, como hoy han hecho caer fuertemente al Bund, pero ayer ya se "adivinaba" el movimiento... Desde luego, se ha cumplido aquello de "gilipollas" el último. Perooo, lo que ha resultado especialmente relevante es que han elegido el día en que el tensionamiento en la deuda griega ha sido extremo y muy superior al del año 2012...
> 
> ...



Te gustan las comillas, ¿eh?


----------



## Bucanero (24 Abr 2015)

Cambiando de tercio. 

Una visión interesante del mundo y que también comparto en gran medida. Un saludo a todos.

LA VERDAD SOBRE OBAMA: ASÃ ES COMO LA ARISTOCRACIA DE EEUU EXTIENDE SU CONTROL MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde luego, algunos nicks son un perfecto "reflejo"... Y no merece la pena responder a una simple tontería, así que os dejo el enlace a una noticia que SÍ es interesante...

- Bancos centrales preparan la venta de sus euros

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (24 Abr 2015)

Hola Fernando.
Pues mira, el gramo de oro se ha puesto esta tarde por debajo de los 35 euros, valle que no veíamos desde hace mes y pico.
Si los Bancos Centrales no se van de finde, ésta es una bonita oportunidaad para intercambiar sus euros por algo que sea más... digamos... glamuroso.

Salvo que surja algún Solbes o algún Chevy que se resista a comprar MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Abr 2015)

El oro camino de comprobar el soporte de los 1150$ y la plata igual con los 15,50$


----------



## Sacaroso (24 Abr 2015)

L'omertá dijo:


> Menudo tufo sueltas macho, pobres de quienes tengan que soportar tu arrogancia.



Clapham es un troll en toda regla que pasa de defensor a ultranza de los MP's a detractor absoluto en 0.5 segundos. Usa el buscador y verás.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Abr 2015)

cegador dijo:


> El oro camino de comprobar el soporte de los 1150$ y la plata igual con los 15,50$



A este paso lo vemos bajo mil el próximo viernes.

¿Se sabe si hay ventas masivas que lo estén depreciando para hacerlo rebotar?



Sacaroso dijo:


> Clapham es un troll en toda regla que pasa de defensor a ultranza de los MP's a detractor absoluto en 0.5 segundos. Usa el buscador y verás.



Gracias pero no merece mi tiempo.


----------



## clapham (24 Abr 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Clapham es un troll en toda regla que pasa de defensor a ultranza de los MP's a detractor absoluto en 0.5 segundos. Usa el buscador y verás.



Ahora le llaman " troll " a una menta iluminada , excepcionalmente brillante y sin pelos en la lengua que no lame el sobaco al pastor de ovejas . 
NIET , el clapham va por libre , no como la mayoria de la tribu que no se entera ni de lo que postea y necesita que Mr Enciclopedia le traduzca , luego pasa lo que pasa , foreros hiperapalancados tirandose de un 5to piso y cosas por el estilo por guirse por un ciego sin genes semitoides .
El clapham no tiene amor por el oro . Es evidente que la Elite Illuminati os ha metido a todos un gol , a todos . Durante anos los guros apocalipticos auguraban una era inflacionaria con el joro a 5000 $ porque , decian que la FED imprimiria Q4 , Q5 , Q16 etc . El caso es que se ha a parado la impresora y hasta UK , la cabeza de la hidra va de cabeza a deflacion .
Y la cosa va para largo . El joro es como esas munecas folcloricas que pones encima de la tele ( pesimo gusto hispanistani ) .
Hay que comprar pisos , no oro. Somos 7 mil milones y no hay casas para todos y cuando los inmigrantes del III - V mundo emigren en masa a Espain porque no se les puede parar querran vivir en algun lado .
Quien viva de alquiler cuando llegue el armagedon ira para la calle , asi que primero el zulo , luego la reserva de comida ( para 5 anos minimo ) 
luego reserva de cosas inperecederas ( ropa , zapatos , etc ) para 10 anos minimo y luego ...oro ( para ensenarle a los nietos ) 
Clapham troll , si , y Raul Castro es dictador , que cosas ....
la perversion del lenguaje iberico .


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Abr 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/bullionstar/introducing-freegold/


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, bueno... seguimos teniendo en el hilo un poco de Son y Danzón... Resulta "entretenido" como ruido de fondo, pero poco "proselitismo" va a conseguir por aquí...

Ja,ja,ja... Me ha recordado una frase de la película "Una Mente Maravillosa" ("A Beautiful Mind"): "No, no creo en la suerte, pero sí en asignar valor a las cosas." Ja,ja.ja... este personaje es una fuente de "inspiración" para "Mr. Enciclopedia".

Ahora dejemos la parte "circense" y vayamos a lo que nos gusta por este hilo...

# Juan_Cuesta: Primero de todo saludarte y decirte que los que me leen este hilo, ya saben que mantengo desde hace tiempo una posición bajista respecto a los MPs, pero no porque desee tener "razón", simplemente porque tuve bastante experiencia en los mercados y eso es lo que percibo. Eso no quita para que NO lo "entienda", pero es lo que hay... Al ser un "fundamentalista", pues creo que al final el tiempo hace su labor y pone un auténtico precio cuando "toca", de manera que en el caso de los MPs sólo hace falta esperar...

Hace tiempo, Luis_Cuesta, que los precios son "excelentes", pero la distorsión del par EUR/USD está haciendo daño en cuanto al timing... Si te soy sincero, yo estoy comprando Plata, pero casi toda ella en plan numismatico. Por supuesto, tengo una liquidez que utilizaré si se llegan a determinados precios a corto plazo y te dejo los rangos que manejo para hacerlo: 

- Oro: $1149,00-$1130,40 
- Plata: $15,365-14,155

En torno a esos precios, entraré seguro en los MPs de "inversión", siendo más interesante la Plata por el tema de los costes de producción y que están mucho más tensionados ahí que en el Oro. A éste no descarto verlo alrededor de los $1000. Claro que, como he comentado en otras ocasiones, nos podemos encontrar con el Euro mucho más devaluado... También es posible que llegue ese mes de Septiembre y que se comenta puede ser bastante "jodido" en los mercados y eso podría impulsar el precio de los MPs. En fin, ya se verá... mientras que los sigan "tirando" y algunos aprovecharemos lo que puede ser una excelente oportunidad.

Y dejo un artículo relacionado con mi comentario...

- Has gold mine cost cutting run its course? - Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo dos excelentes artículos...

- Vozpópuli - La herencia de Rajoy

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿Malas noticias son “buenas noticias”? ¡Cuidado, empresarios!

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Ahora le llaman " troll " a una menta iluminada , excepcionalmente brillante y sin pelos en la lengua que no lame el sobaco al pastor de ovejas .
> NIET , el clapham va por libre , no como la mayoria de la tribu que no se entera ni de lo que postea y necesita que Mr Enciclopedia le traduzca , luego pasa lo que pasa , foreros hiperapalancados tirandose de un 5to piso y cosas por el estilo por guirse por un ciego sin genes semitoides .
> El clapham no tiene amor por el oro . Es evidente que la Elite Illuminati os ha metido a todos un gol , a todos . Durante anos los guros apocalipticos auguraban una era inflacionaria con el joro a 5000 $ porque , decian que la FED imprimiria Q4 , Q5 , Q16 etc . El caso es que se ha a parado la impresora y hasta UK , la cabeza de la hidra va de cabeza a deflacion .
> Y la cosa va para largo . El joro es como esas munecas folcloricas que pones encima de la tele ( pesimo gusto hispanistani ) .
> ...



Es la única forma de mantener vivos los sistemas ponzi de crecimiento perpetuo y estado de bienestar. Si dejan de imprimir definitivamente se les hunde todo. A la situación actual en USA podríamos denominarla como "tiempo muerto", en el momento que asome un guanazo volverán a imprimir como bestias.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Abr 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> Es la única forma de mantener vivos los sistemas ponzi de crecimiento perpetuo y estado de bienestar. Si dejan de imprimir definitivamente se les hunde todo. A la situación actual en USA podríamos denominarla como "tiempo muerto", en el momento que asome un guanazo volverán a imprimir como bestias.



jim rickards ya prevee un QE para 2016 si no me equivoco. Y coincidiría con Martin Armstrong y su ciclo ECM de pérdida de la confianza en octubre 2015.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion. La Eurasia que conoc

- The War on Cash | Armstrong Economics

- Are Gold Stocks the Cheapest Ever? - The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (25 Abr 2015)

El clapham no es ni troll ni chulo, el clapham es ...el clapham . No intentes entenderlo porque necesitarias un mapa . 
Solo disfrutalo , porque cuando el clapham escribe ...Gongora , Quevedo , Becker y Lorca en mudecen , que poderio ...
Bueno , tras loarme a mi mismo voy al hilo que luego me pierdo como Heidi y termino hablando de Rusia invadiendo Estonia . 
El clapham compra oro , no compra plata , solo oro . 
Pero ....en que quedamos ? Me explico . 
Mucha gente aqui compra oro para " el dia " despues . 
Cree que tras el colapso del dinero fiat volvera el patron oro y el oro brillara con fuerza . Really ? Dejad las fantasias . 
El patron oro nunca , never , and ever volvera . 
Tras el colapso del actual sistema monetario de dinero fiat se instaurara la moneda mundial y el microchip . 
Y el oro ? Es mejor invertir en oro que en cash , pero solo hasta que el valor de tu oro sea = al activo que quieres comprar . 
Por ejemplo : 
Supongamos que quieres comprarte un zulo que vale 20 mil euros y estas ahorrando 500 euros mensuales . Necesitarias 40 meses .
Puedes ahorrar en cash ...o comprar dos soberanos al mes 
( es lo que yo hago ) Si el oro sigue sin apreciarse no pierdes nada porque 2 soberanos = 500 euros ( mas o menos ) . 
Si el oro se revaloriza necesitaras menos de 40 meses para hacer tu inversion pero cuando tengas el dinero completo compra .
Porque una revalorizacion del oro lleva implicito una revalorizacion de todo lo demas . WELCOME TO INFLATION ZONE 
Es un error creer que solo el oro se revalorizara y todo lo demas no . 
NIET , todo se revalorizara excepto tu salario . 
Incluso Maloney dijo una vez que a el no le interesaba el oro , sino lo que podia comprar con el cuando se revalorizara 
Cuando se instaure el nuevo sistema monetario el oro no tendra cabida en el podras sacarle partido si vendes antes , pero no despues .


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Abr 2015)

Buenos dias,

Parece que las ultimas bajadas han sido a causa de Refinanciado, así es amigos, el mono me venció y fui a con mi camello para cargar un poco, la verdad es que fue comprar y al siguiente dia los MPs bajaron.

Nunca falla, jeje. La próxima vez que quiera cargar os avisaré, de esa manera podreis aprovechar la bajada -que sucederá en cuanto compre-, pero tampoco es para tirar cohetes porque esas bajadas en los MPs se compensan con la depreciación del euro, es decir, que en nuestro caso, losmetales están sirviendo para lo que son:reserva de valor".

Y bueno, parece que los trolls nos asedian, de verdad hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que al vender el oro en nuestro sistema actual, la casta no pedirá su parte.

Pero todavía hay que ser más ingenuo para creer que llegar con el dinero para comprar una vivienda no habrá una investigación para saber su procedencia y determinar si hay delito o no.

Pero el colmo de la ingenuidad es pensar que comprar oro físico es lo mismo que comprar oro papel y utilizarlo como inversión especulativa es decir, que los MPs fisicos se comportan igual que una promesa, ni tomar en cuenta las diferentes variables que reducen el beneficio (por ejemplo el spread es muy distinto entre ambos casos) y que se puede ingresar una gran cantidad de dinero a una cuenta sin dar explicaciones.

Yo veo al cachorro del Quillo-Saki en el trullo más pronto que tarde (en caso de que no sea un troll).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: No sabes las veces que me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti, pero vamos tampoco es relevante. Entiendo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, solemos comprar de tanto en tanto y no a "kilos", por tanto unos Euros más arriba o más abajo tampoco va a afectar a nuestras respectivas economías. Es más, todos sabíamos que el Euro se iba a devaluar, vamos que lo "iban" a hacer, y seguramente tuvimos una de las mejores ocasiones de compra cuando hicimos algunas alrededor de los 1,37... ¿Recuerdas? Está claro que NO creíamos que esa devaluación tuviera la velocidad que ha tenido, sino hubiéramos obrado de forma diferente, pero no podemos cambiar el pasado y el "consejo" es que cada cual se mueva en función de sus "percepciones" y el traslado de Cash a MPs. no es ninguna "tontería", al menos para los que entendemos el "producto" y en previsión de lo que pueda acontecer en algún momento y de forma sorpresiva...

También debemos tener bien presente que la presión del Sistema va a continuar en el tiempo y puede llegar a ser "asfixiante", aunque algunos pensamos que hay "iniciativas" que pueden modificar la "hoja de ruta". De alguna manera, va a depender de nosotros... De "moverse" o no...

Bueno, los trolls no me preocupan. NUNCA han conseguido prosperar por aquí y ya lo sabes, que tú eres de los "viejos"... Eso sí, hay algunos que resultan "divertidos" y, sin pretenderlo, "ayudan" a que la gente pueda comparar argumentaciones y tomar las decisiones que ELLOS crean más adecuadas. Aquí, en lo básico, nos limitamos a aportar información y si hay lugar para debatir, pues mucho mejor... Eso SÍ, con unos "mínimos" y es que un "espadachín" experimentado busca un "rival" de cierta entidad, ya que de otra forma hay una evidente desproporción y falta de interés...

Y dejo dos noticias para "reflexionar"...

- Italia: El 'Gobierno Veneziano' presenta el San Marco, su nueva moneda - RT

- Hay indicios de deuda ilegítima, según miembro Comité auditoría de deuda griega / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Viendo los gráficos del artículo que enlazo, no sé a qué se debe esa persistencia en seguir mintiendo... Estamos observando que vamos en la direccón contraria a las que nos "dicen"...

- 8 Charts That Prove The US Is Already In A Recession | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de que haya gente que aun lea el " Nuevo Testamento " , bazofia escrita en el siglo IV d.C. por gente que tenia mucho tiempo libre y ganas de complicarle la vida a los demas .
> El clapham , cuando esta " aburrido " no lee a yonkis como San Juan o Santa teresa , cuyos conocimientos sobre botanica alucinogena son harto conocidos , NIET , el clapham lee porno , ops sorry ...queria decir VER , porno aunque algunos ( que leen el Nuevo Testamento aun lean revistas picantes de cuando eran mozos ) . Y otro dia mas y el joro sigue sin despegar , al menos los metaleros estan cubiertos , sin vida social , amargados de la vida pero cubiertos , vamos , segun lo que leo , estan forrados y estan las 24 horas en el foro dandole a la tekla , sera que le llevan sus dineros .
> Lo peor no es que pierdan miserablemente el tiempo coleccionando tarjetas telefonicas , digo joro , sino que la gente ( estpida , borrega y obtusa ) le imite y se lance al prepucio , digo precipicio .
> Ay Jesus , protegeme de ellos . Si , ya se que no creo en ti , ni en malanga santisima , pero hazlo por piedad divina ...
> ...



Aunque yo no creo en los hechos milagrosos que cuentan los Evangelios, su moral es excelente. Y por eso es útil leerlos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2015)

Hola, Mineroblanco: Mira lo que nos dejo Lord Hailsham...

" El enemigo más funesto de la moral no es el ateísmo, el agnoticismo, el materialismo, la codicia ni ninguna otra causa comúnmente aceptada. Su auténtico enemigo es el nihilismo: en el sentido más estricto del término, no creer en nada."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Grecia: ¿por qué el libre comercio es una milonga?

- ArmagedÃ³n financiero: "Todas las seÃ±ales nos indican que los mercados estÃ¡n rotos" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Abr 2015)

Buenos días

¿Queríais Tecnología?, pues toma 2 tazas...

Pepillo Grillo 2.0: productos que no te dejan saltarte la ley


Spoiler



La tecnología que podemos comprar en la actualidad es cada vez más potente. Por ejemplo, los drones que adquirimos para pasar un buen rato volándolos o para hacer un vídeo aéreo podrían ser modificados y convertirse en poderosas armas aéreas. Pero para evitar que con ellos se cometan delitos, los fabricantes están empezando a tomar una serie de medidas de precaución que se lo impidan a sus dueños. 

Y no son los únicos aparatos que cuentan con ese tipo de sistemas. Ordenadores, programas como Photoshop o incluso coches vienen de fabrica programados para no ser utilizados como arma delictiva.







*Drones*
No podemos volar nuestro drone en cualquier parte. Al menos en Estados Unidos. Después de que el pasado 27 de enero un agente de seguridad de la Casa Blanca recogiera uno de estos aparatos del suelo del jardín del complejo, fabricantes como DJI Phantomhan programado sus aparatos para que no puedan sobrevolar edificios sensibles -como la actual residencia de Barack Obama- o aeropuertos. 

Así que quien quiera pilotar un drone de la marca por ejemplo sobre las pistas del aeródromo de Washington, verá como el aparato no es capaz de pasar de una determinada zona y aterrizara automáticamente. Y si en tierra programamos un plan de vuelo sobre el Capitolio, también en la capital de Estados Unidos, el aparato directamente no despegará. 

*Photoshop, las impresoras y el dinero*
Viendo la nitidez con la que las impresoras actuales son capaces de trabajar, muchos habrán fantaseado con la idea de crear sus propios billetes falsos, además diseñados con programas como Photoshop. Pero esta idea solo se puede quedar en sueño: es imposible escanear un billete y modificarlo con el software de Adobe -un aviso lo impide- y las impresoras más modernas tampoco lo hacen. 

Desde 2004, Photoshop cuenta con un sistema de seguridad que identifica una serie de patrones llamados EURion constellation que se repiten en la gran mayoría todas los billetes de curso legal que hay en el mundo. Al hacerlo, impide que la imagen se modifique, se guarde o se imprima.

*Grabar una conversación con el móvil*
Los smartphones pueden hacer de todo, menos esta sencilla acción. Al menos de serie. Como no es legal grabar a nadie sin su consentimiento, o hacerlo sin una orden legal, ningún fabricante incluye esta opción en el software de sus equipos. Aunque esto no significa que no se pueda hacer. Hay disponibles varias apps que realizan grabaciones, eso sí, avisando con un mensaje automático a las dos partes de que se está realizando la grabación, para no caer en un delito. 

*Coches*
Los automóviles cada vez cuentan con más tecnología avanzada. Muchos de ellos ya tienen un firmware, como si de un móvil o de un router se tratara. Acceder a este software para poder ‘tunear’ las capacidades del coche no siempre es legal. Así se lo hizo saber la marca Tesla a un hombre que quería hackear un modelo S para instalar aplicaciones en un principio no compatibles en el coche y que se pudieran controlar desde la pantalla táctil que viene instalada en el salpicadero. El coche ‘descubrió’ al dueño toqueteando en sus tripas y avisó con un mensaje a la marca. Tesla se puso en contacto con el manitas y le avisó de que estaba cometiendo un delito al intentar cambiar algo que es propiedad de la compañía: su software.



El control sobre nuestras vidas por medio de la tecnología puede llegar hasta límites insospechados, nuestro sistema actual no sólo no se conforma con monitorizar lo que hacemos por medio de internet, móviles, tv, bancos, instituciones públicas, etc. sino que va más allá.

Es decir, parece ser que se intenta saber que uso le damos a lo que adquirimos, de ello dependerá si infringimos a no la ley.

Afortunadamente parece ser que llevar a cabo un control a estos niveles requiere una infraestructura cada vez más compleja y que absorbe ingentes cantidades de recursos -cosa que cada vez va a menos-







Esperemos que no tarde mucho en ser inviable.

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Abr 2015)

Para aquellos que tengan pequeños en casa, jeje







---------- Post added 26-abr-2015 at 11:10 ----------

Un gráfico que es muy interesante:






Una cosa que me llamó la atención es la velocidad de la caída cuando coinciden en el tiempo las siguientes variables (creo que si no estamos en ello, estamos muy cerca):
- resources
- food per capita
- industrial output per capita
- services per capita

Bueno, más que nada una cosa lleva a la otra, primero vemos una bajada en los recursos, los cuales detienen el sector industrial, que a su vez ocasiona escasez de comida, paralizando el sector servicios, a causa de ello, la contaminación disminuye, aunque la población sigue en aumento, la falta de comida y servicios (sanidad principalmente), ocasiona un aumento en la mortandad, aunque parece ser que la natalidad sube al igual que la mortandad, no es suficiente para que la población mundial siga aumentando, provocando que ésta disminuya.

Creo que la esperanza de vida bajará y el índice de mortandad infantil subirá debido principalmente a la escasez de comida disponible y falta de sanidad básica.

Evidentemente, esto será en determinadas zonas, unos seguirán disfrutando los recursos disponibles y excelente atención sanitaria (la minoría), mientras otros (la mayoría) carecerán de bienes básicos.

En este link hacen una recopilación muy buena:
Overview Of Our Energy Modeling Problem

Vale la pena echar un vistazo a este blog:
Our Finite World _Exploring how oil limits affect the economy_

Tiene entradas muy interesantes como esta:
Understanding Our Oil-Related Fiscal Cliff

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Abr 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-25/gold-sdr-brics
Qué pensáis de Brasil. Sabemos que China, India, Sudáfrica? y Rusia acumulan oro. Y Brasil? No se nada de Brasil. También acumulan? 

Por otra parte, el compañero miaavg posteó en el hilo de plata en el principal el siguiente artículo. Why Is JP Morgan Accumulating The Biggest Stockpile Of Physical Silver In History? Parece que JP morgan acumula plata a ritmos... fuertes? Si multiplico todo el stock que sale en esa gráfica... son 55M de oz de plata, a 16 dólares la oz me salen 880M de dólares, que para JP morgan es calderilla. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## clapham (26 Abr 2015)

Esta manana fui al SUPER a comprar algo de comida , nada ...lo tipico . Pan, arroz , pollo , huevos ...lleve un billete de 20 £ 
Cuando fui a pagar ( en las maquinas de cobro automatico ) me encontre con la desagradable sorpresa de que habian eliminado la opcion del cash 
Llame a la asistenta , oiga ...que maquina acepta cash ? 
Me miro como si fuera un marciano ...Llamo a un nigga con rastas ...
Mira , Mira ...pronto 3 o cuatro asistentes se acercaron y se echaron a reir 
Pero que pasa ? Me estais vacilando ?
En eso se me acerca un chaval ...
Eres espanol ? Ehhh, si ...bueno cubanol , de madrid y la habana 
tranki , yo tambien son mitad y mitad . Y tu de donde has salido macho ? 
Ehhh, bueno... yo ....
Tranki . Mira , el cahs lo eliminaron hace dos anos . Ahora todo el mundo paga con el microship ...ostias , pero tu no tienes microchip ...eres ilegal 
Microchip ? En que ano estamos ? 
2018 . El cash lo eliminaron en 2016 cuando confiscaron el oro 
Os que tu no lees burbuja ? 
Bueno ..toma . Me pagas cuando puedas . he visto la estrella de david y no podia dejar de echarte un cabo , pero si te coje la poli sin microchip
Que pasaria ? 
No quieras ni saberlo .


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: Interesantes los artículos que nos has enlazado. Sin embargo, te diré, y de acuerdo a mi estudio particular, que ya hace tiempo, y por lo menos desde la Crisis desatada por la caída de Lehman Brothers, que los "patrones" económico-financieros que seguíamos ya NO FUNCIONAN, al menos como los conocíamos hasta ahora, de manera que entiendo que hemos entrado en un nuevo "paradigma" y que ya veremos cómo acaba... Un día, con más tiempo, quizás vuelva sobre este tema, pero es que requiere de mucho tiempo y "espacio" para desarrollarlo.

# Ladrillófilo: Brasil NUNCA, al menos en los tiempos modernos, ha acumulado Oro, a pesar de ser uno de los principales productores mundiales (11º) y el que tiene su Banco Central es muy residual. Tampoco sé de dónde sacas que Sudáfrica esté acumulando, ya que actualmente es el 6º productor mundial, aparte de que por eso mismo siempre ha podido hacerlo y, además, de forma muy barata. Sus reservas son algo menores a la mitad que tenemos en España...

Ladrillófilo, hay que ir con mucho cuidado con las informaciones pro Oro y más cuando las trasladamos al ámbito geopolítico. Aquí, lo único que se puede asegurar es que el Banco Central de Rusia SÍ que está comprando Oro y parece que también lo está haciendo el de China, aunque en éste país me parece que son los PARTICULARES los mayores demandantes del MP.

Mira, recupero un artículo antiguo y me parece que, en el fondo, sigue sin estar "desencaminado"...

- NADA ES COMO PARECE: LOS BRICS Y LA MENTIRA DE LA “DES-DOLARIZACIÃ“N” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y, Ladrillófilo, Brasil tiene los suficientes problemas como para en ir pensando en comprar Oro... A ese país parece que le espera caer en una fuerte recesión y que se extendería por toda Latinoamérica y ya veremos las implicaciones mundiales que ello tendrá. Además, es que me hablas de países (Brasil, Sudáfrica, India...) que están en la esfera del USD... Y eso no se cambia de un día para otro y más cuando la deuda contraída está denominada en la divisa en que lo está...

Vamos a ver, sobre la "doble cara" de JPMorgan ya he escrito por aquí en el pasado. Otra cosa es la velocidad que lleva el hilo y, lógicamente, cuando hay tanta información es fácil caer en el "olvido"... Ya, en su momento, me llamó la atención de que existan compradores de Plata "física" que están acumulando y en grandes cantidades. Doblemente llamativo es que JPMorgan lo haga cuando es conocida su presión vendedora sobre la Plata y son conocidos su famosos CORTOS...

Quizás, y sólo quizás, "ellos" saben algo sobre la Plata y otras Materias Primas que la mayoría desconocemos... Sin embargo, mientras ellos sigan comprando y acumulando, a pesar de los "cortos", es evidente dónde debemos posicionarnos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Abr 2015)

Sí bueno Fernando, Sudáfrica he puesto el interrogante al lado porque al igual que Brasil (y creo que India) los bancos centrales no tengo noticia de que estén acumulando oro. Había puesto el interrogante por eso, además de que la cantidad comparada con la China o la Rusa pueda ser insignificante. 
Ay! Brasil pobres, estoy completamente de acuerdo en que su crisis ya se está dando, es otra muestra del crecimiento a base de burbujas. Qué exporta Brasil, a parte de materias primas, y turismo? Brasil se parece mucho a España en ese aspecto, está hasta arriba de deuda (en $) y entrando en barrena.

Bueno, por eso ponía el artículo de ZH, otra vez los SDR´s, del FMI, esta vez relacionada con los BRICS, pero de esas letras tan sólo R I y C acumulan oro, y a nivel de banco central la India tampoco tengo noticias. 

En cuanto a JP Morgan, es evidente que algo se cuece, pero el artículo que os puse, que enlazó el compañero miaavg en el hilo de la plata, habla de:
"According to a detailed report from The Wealth Watchman JP Morgan Chase has been amassing a huge stockpile of physical silver, presumably in anticipation of a major liquidity event."

Esto es, posicionarse en plata anticipando una crisis de liquidez. Lo que venía a decir es... qué son 880M de $ para JP Morgan (a 16$/oz!), cuando sólo en litigios se gasta 80.000M$ (unas 90 veces). Pues eso, calderilla. A no ser que anticipen que eso va a valer en el futuro *mucho más *.

De todas maneras, me imagino que acumulan dentro de sus posibilidades, evidentemente si acumulasen mucha más en menos tiempo, subirían los precios, o estrangularían la oferta del mercado, dejándolo seco.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, acabo de leer un artículo que es la traducción del que has colocado y que han editado hoy. Así que lo enlazo, ya que la gente no muy "metalera" no gusta de los artículos en otros idiomas...

- Despertando Consciencias: ¿Por que JP Morgan acumula la mas grande reserva de plata fÃ*sica en su historia?

Mira, Ladrillófilo, a mí lo que está haciendo JPMorgan me resulta sumamente "esclarecedor" y reafirma muchas de las opiniones que tengo vertidas en el hilo... Es una simple cuestión de "pensar".

Estoy de acuerdo en que la Plata vale MUCHO MÁS, y eso vengo diciéndolo en el hilo y en el foro desde que llegué al mismo. Ahora bien: ¿POR QUÉ? Bueno, de entrada, porque los costes de producción ya nos lo dicen... También es posible que, quizás, se aproxime un Peak... u otros eventos dramáticos en un futuro cercano. Podría suceder que hubiera "incompatibilidad" con la "anulación" del efectivo, aunque pudieran haber puntos "intermedios" o distintas "fases" ya planificadas. O ya, en plan de "Ciencia-Ficción", podríamos asistir a un Bimetalismo que sucedería a un colapso económico-financiero que a su vez propiciaría un Reset mundial y esa (el Bimetalismo) podría ser una de las "soluciones" pensadas. En fin, puede haber un "Mix" de varias de las cosas que apuntamos en este hilo. Sin embargo, me parece que ya estamos en una situación demasiado caótica y de no retorno...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# Chúpate Esa: Del artículo aportado me quedo con la parte final: "... es porque las cosas se pondrán mucho peor." En realidad, este tema es bastante recurrente en la prensa americana en los últimos tiempos...

# Ladrillófilo: Me lo he mirado, porque no tenía una cifra más o menos exacta en la mente, y el Banco Central de la India tampoco se caracteriza por tener mucho Oro, máxime teniendo en cuenta la tradición de ese país en el MP. Con datos del año 2013, estaba en el 10º lugar mundial con 557,7 Toneladas... Ya tenemos tres países de los BRICS que apenas cuentan en el mundo del Oro: Brasil, Sudáfrica y la India...

Eso no quita para que piense que la India sea, posiblemente, el país que cuenta con más Oro del mundo, pero en manos "ajenas" al Gobierno de esa nación...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y que nos "adelanta" parte de lo que está por venir...

- McDONALDS CIERRA CIENTOS DE RESTAURANTES POR TODO EL MUNDO ANTE LA FUERTE CAÃDA DE CLIENTES |

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> Y dejo un interesante artículo y que nos "adelanta" parte de lo que está por venir...
> ...



El segundo artículo que enlazas no me va.

En cuanto a que McDonalds cierre franquicias, es un dato muy relevante.

En los años que llevo en bolsa, que no son pocos, una de las referencias anticipadas de evolución de índices que se usa a modo de "andar por casa", son las cuentas de resultados trimestrales de varias multinacionales, entre ellas McDonalds, Coca Cola, Colgate Palmolive, Microsoft, Exxon...y alguna que otra más, ya que si a ellas les va mal, se anticipa un cambio de ciclo, ya que a las más pequeñas les irá mucho peor, sobre todo por no disponer de distribución geográfica.

Hago un pequeño inciso para comentaros unas percepciones de fin de semana de gentes de mi entorno...para que veáis cuan importante es ver o no ver los medios de comunicación de masas.

Sin llegar a discusiones acaloradas, no he logrado hacer ver ni a una sola persona de mi entorno, que estamos peor que hace un año a nivel de ahorro/desahorro familiar e individual...no he entrado en terrenos macroeconómicos.

Me argumentaban que la derecha lo está haciendo de unos meses acá, muy bien, limpiando el patio de delincuentes, y tomando decisiones económicas en favor del ciudadano.

El otro partido del de la coleta, ya no simpatiza como hace un año, y los que juraban que le votarían con los ojos cerrados, le tachan de extremista troskista, con capacidad para destruir el estado de bienestar...y todo esto sin leer su programa electoral...ni el de los partidos alternativos.

Por último hice un inciso de la disolución del efectivo a medio plazo, y todos reaccionaron diciendo que era lo mejor, el dinero en la cartera se pierde fácil, pero la tarjeta de plástico es un invento "cojonudo", la puedes llevar incluso en el bolsillo del bañador.

El extracto de población de mi "encuesta" fue de aproximadamente unas 8 personas, y yo en ningún momento traté de influenciar sus opiniones personales ni les contradije, solo planteé la opción de que todo está peor que hace un año (económicamente hablando para familias e individuos)

Para que os hagáis una idea del "arte" de hacer política. En España, tenemos lo que merecemos, y tendremos lo que merecemos.

Un saludo y exprimid lo que queda del domingo, un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, paketazo: He tenido que borrar el enlace ya que no me entra... Era interesante y, en la parte final de ese artículo, se apuntaba si "destruyendo" un Imperio y una moneda no se estaría creando "otro" y "otra". Desde luego, invita a la "reflexión"...

Sabes que también he estado en los mercados y por ese motivo he enlazado el artículo sobre McDonalds. Es uno de los mejores "indicadores" adelantados que podemos tener para "predecir" el futuro más inmediato.

Curiosamente, hoy he tenido varias conversaciones con familiares y amigos en la misma dirección que tú apuntas. El resultado ha sido más o menos el mismo, aunque con las lógicas "variaciones". Tú vives en una zona geográfica que ha sido tradicionalmente feudo del PP y por aquí soplan aires muy diferentes... Eso en el terreno político, pero es que en lo económico-financiero la gente sólo mira a su bolsillo y si le va bien no le importa lo que sucede a su alrededor, aparte de que no nos engañemos y es que en este país no hay NI PUTA IDEA de Economía, empezando por la doméstica... Así que no es "extraño" lo que estamos viviendo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Abr 2015)

te entiendo Paketazo , una vez , hablando con un amigo , me dijo que es como si estuviéramos en una peli de zombies , y solo de vez en cuando te encuentras un humano y puedes hablar de ciertos temas , con los demás te limitas a hacer gruñidos y hablar de futbol,,,,


----------



## clapham (26 Abr 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Economistas de Harvard y Citigroup llaman a eliminar el dinero en efectivo
> 
> De nada Clapham.
> 
> ...



Mi profesora de filosofia en el preuniversitario me decia ...clapham , revisa siempre la ortografia que por cada falta es 0,5 puntos . 
Al final , con tal de no leerse los tres folios ( si , tres folios ) de respuestas terminaba dandome el 100 . Pero no hay excusa , si va una G , va una G y hay que J-oderse . Bueno , he leido el link , fenomenal 
Sin embargo , el clapham no es ortodocso , sorry , queria decir ortodoxo 
aunque sea un AS en marxismo . 
El clapham cree que el oro no sera confiscado , aunque el oro sea cash 
Parece que la implantacion del dinero electronico va viento en popa y a toda vela . NIET , el clapham tiene sus dudas 
Incluso Peru , pais indigena tercermundista esta implantando masivamente el uso del dinero electronico . No hablo ya de Islandia o Suecia 

Sin embargo , creo que sera muy dificil que el dinero en efectivo sea abolido porque depende de algo muy vulnerable : la conectividad 
Los grandes perdedores de la abolicion del cash seran los grupos terroristas , los contrabandistas , los traficantes de droga , armas , prostitucion , los evasores fiscales , los tiburones de las finanzas , la aristocracia y una largo etc de monstruos que mueven billones y haran lo posible ( y lo imposible ) para echar abajo el poder de los estados y no perder sus privilegios . 
Antes muerta que sencilla , diran 
Los poderosos no tienen amigos , sino intereses . Quien tiene cash ?
( ademas de los burbujistas ) los ricos . 
La clase media tiene deudas y los pobres no tienen ni donde caerse muertos 
Quien tiene oro ? ( ademas de los burbujistas ) los ricos 
Por tanto una confiscacion del oro seria una medida contra el 5 % de la poblacion que es rica , o sea , los que sufragan al poder .
La confiscacion del oro tendria que ser GLOBAL , en todo el planeta al mismo tiempo . Porque si un pais adopta una medida confiscatoria en 24 horas todos los inversionistas del mundo venderian los bonos , activos denominados en esa moneda provocando el colapso de la economia que se pretende salvar . Y no creo que China , Rusia , India esten por la labor de cooperar con el NWO . Los ricos emigrarian con su oro a China o a Singapur y dejarian las provincias del NWO asoladas .
Eso, sin contar con los continuos ataques a la " conectividad " 
El talon de aquiles del bitcoin es la seguridad . Pues las transacciones electronicas son aun mas vulnerables . 
Cuando las cuentas se vacien se paralizara el comercio . 
Por eso creo que aunque el sueno humedo del NWO sea la abolicion del cash este no se producira . Por cierto , la plata es un metal indutrial y no hay precedente de que alguna vez haya sido confiscada 
No digo na y lo digo to . :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi: Bueno, los humanos no dejamos de ser "monos"... ¿No? Aunque, en la "escala evolutiva", bastantes siguen estando muy lejos de ser "sapiens"... 

# paketazo: Acabo de leer un artículo relacionado con el Nasdaq y sé que tú has andado bastante por ahí, así que te lo enlazo. Entre lo que indica y lo de McDonalds, pues "ciego" el último...

- The Fate of The Tech Bubble Is In The Hands Of Just One Company | Zero Hedge

Y aprovecho para dejar un artículo relacionado con los Bancos Centrales y el Oro. Muy interesantes los enlaces que aporta. El artículo es muy largo y "técnico", así que parece adecuado para aquellos que sean más "oreros"...

- How central banks mislead on gold reserve reporting - Mineweb

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2015 at 21:25 ----------

Hablando de la Plata, he recordado a uno de los mejores foreros "plateros" que han existido en este foro. Tuve poca relación con él, pero le recuerdo con mucho afecto y me "sonrío" cuando me decía que escribía "perlas de sabiduría" en un "cenagal". Lástima que ya no ande por aquí, porque seguro que este hilo le haría cambiar de opinión. Ese forero tenía como nick el de SilverTiger y os dejo uno de los mejores comentarios/artículos que he podido leer...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa...oro-plata-y-fiat-adquisitivo-a-de-siglos.html

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Abr 2015)

brutal ,, Fernando , permíteme poner aquí la ultima reflexión.....


Siempre estamos esperando el colapso. Esperando a ver que viene después. Esperando a que encierren a los defraudadores. Esperando que los presidentes sean impugnados. Esperando a que los cuerpos internacionales sean denunciados y desmantelados. Esperando a que leyes que no son éticas sean eliminadas. Esperando a que Matrix se quede sin baterías... o incluso esperando a la siguiente burbuja, esperando tener esperanzas, esperando el próximo aliento.
Mientras tanto, esa misma Matrix se alimenta de nuestra desesperación. Se alimenta de nuestra dependencia. Se alimenta de nuestro miedo. Incluso se alimenta de nuestra justa ira.
Algunos piensan, esto no puede continuar. Parará en seco y explotara por sí mismo. Siguen tomando parte en ella, aunque mientras carguen con el rol de perdedor.
Otros se agarran los machos, y dicen, no puedo dejar que esto continúe. Tiene que cambiar. Voy a luchar contra ello. Siguen tomando parte en ella, volviéndose resueltos en salir como ganadores.
Aunque una posición tiene mejor pinta que la otra, no es cierto. Luchas contra el sistema es caer en el juego. El juego es el conflicto, el juego son las emociones negativas. Ya sientas miedo porque crees que estás perdiendo, o ira por creer que al sistema no puede permitírsele ganar - en cualquier caso estas entrando en el juego, has cogido un bando. Ganaras o perderás.
Pero el juego esta amañado. No puedes ganar. No siendo quien eres ahora. Matrix es más potente que la fuerza que tienes - al menos hasta el momento en el que desarrolles tu poder, en una forma en la que el juego no te deja concebir. Tendrás que jugar sucio. Tendrás que ser traicionero; tendrás que usar la violencia. En el momento en el que ganes, has perdido; serás uno de ellos.
El único movimiento para ganar es no jugar.
Retírate de esta lucha; retira el conflicto de tu vida. El mundo es como es; hay sufrimiento, hay egoísmo, hay violencia, hay traición, hay miedo. Déjalo estar, elévate por encima del agua estancada y fangosa. Vuela por encima del conflicto, para que no puedas verte afectado.
Entonces te das cuenta de tu libertad. Te das cuenta de tu soberanía; no necesitas ser afectado, y solo lo eres si decides tomar parte. Entonces puedes empezar a arreglarte a ti mismo, volviéndote completo, sano, sacro. Puedes trabajar para sustraerte de la mecanización de todo, del condicionamiento, de los surcos sembrados en los individuos y el colectivo, durante miles y miles de años. Puedes convertirte en amo de ti mismo.
Entonces, una vez que interactúas con la realidad que te rodea, no será como una máquina, como engranaje, como atrezo. No vivirás en conflicto únicamente porque el mundo alrededor sea conflictivo; sabrás como sustraerte de influencias externas, como ser soberano; como ser un actor real, creador de tu propia experiencia. En vez de afectado, serás el efecto.
Solo entonces comienza el cambio real. ¿Cómo puedes cambiar algo, como puedes dirigirte, cuando dejas que algo externo defina lo que eres? En un segundo eres alguien; al siguiente cambio de circunstancias eres otro.
Encuentra tu centro. Ánclate profundamente. Desde esa estabilidad puedes salir y explorar; alcanzar.
Hay verdad autentica en esto; la revolución real solo puede empezar desde dentro.


y me retiro a releer y reflexionar ,,,ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2015)

# timi: Muy interesante, pero ¿sabes? Una de mis "filosofías" o "formas de vida" preferidas es el Taoísmo y te voy a "sintetizar" tu comentario conforme a una frase que nos dejo Lao Tse:

- "En el mundo no hay nada más sumiso y débil que el agua. Sin embargo, en atacar lo que es duro y fuerte, nada puede superarla."

"Reflexiona" también sobre ello...

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a empezar el día con un buen artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- El empleo de Rajoy: la mayor caída salarial de Europa. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y otro interesante artículo...

- Si Grecia cae, nadie quiere sus huellas digitales en el arma del crimen Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (27 Abr 2015)

Oro 1.182,15$ +0,28% +3,36 1.178,79$ 10:35 

Familias y empresas retiran 72.000 millones de los depósitos en un año - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Un buen "ejemplo" de como muchas cosas de las que suceden siguen una "Hoja de Ruta"...

- Desempolvando viejos archivos: Cómo se fraguó la guerra contra Siria

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (27 Abr 2015)

paketazo y timi, lo mismo me pasa a mi cuando saco el tema a relucir de si hay que llevar cuidado con esta falsa o aparente recuperación, que si un crash es muy posible, que si nos dirigimos a una precariedad laboral fuerte, a una perdida de derechos, en fin todas esas cosas que aquí debatimos. Pero nada, es pelear con un muro imposible de superar. Así que decidí dejar de hacerlo y de darles la tabarra porque encima parecía que les estuviera fastidiando el día y es verdad que somos mayorcitos he pensado para mí en más de una ocasión. Yo me seguiré en la medida de lo posible preparándome y aprendiendo para lo que pueda acontecer y ya está. No voy a dar el follón a nadie. Esta es la postura que ahora he adoptado. 

Lo cierto es que vivimos en una sociedad adormecida hasta tal punto que aunque les den bofetones a la cara no van a despertar. La gente de mi alrededor no piensa más que en vacaciones, vivir a todo tren y ya se verá mañana. Y todo es puro egoísmo hasta cierto punto infantil pero en fin es lo que nos ha tocado vivir o al menos es mi percepción de las cosas.

En otro orden de cosas, creo que ha Grecia ya no le queda mucho margen en las negociaciones, o traga con Europa (Alemania principalmente), o sale del euro. Y mi percepción es que se va a salir del euro de aquí a unos meses. Aunque seguro que me equivoco porque nunca acierto ni una primitiva jejeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Y este "pollo" sin enterarse que el mayor peligro para nuestro país es ÉL y la "camada" que le ha rodeado en toda su legislatura...

- Rajoy: "Grecia es un enemigo de la recuperaciÃ³n econÃ³mica de EspaÃ±a" - RT

Y lo que piensan sobre ÉL y sus "maravillosos" logros...

- 'The Economist': El futuro del Gobierno de Rajoy es incierto como el de los trabajadores - RT

Saludos.


----------



## timi (27 Abr 2015)

pues no se como tomar esta noticia,,,

Grecia aparta a Varufakis como negociador ante la troika. Noticias de Mundo

tiempo al tiempo,,, pero el tiempo no es infinito ,,, creo que se van a bajar los pantalones,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Fuerte subida la que estamos observando hoy en los MPs. Por tanto, seguimos en el aburrido sube/baja de los últimos tiempos. ¿Motivos para esta subida? Fuera de la PUTA especulación, es posible que el tema de Grecia tenga algo que ver... aunque en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas, pero me temo que de forma MOMENTÁNEA... Y otra podría deberse en parte a lo que comenta el artículo que enlazo...

- El precio del oro subiría con la festividad del Akshaya Tritiya

Por cierto, hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1203,60 y la Plata a $16,423...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Se recrudece la "guerra" contra el efectivo... Os dejo dos artículos que no pueden ser más recientes...

- The “War on Cash” in 10 Spine-Chilling Quotes | Wolf Street

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Se agrava la guerra contra el efectivo

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (27 Abr 2015)

Quiero empezar este post mandando un caluroso saludo al proximo presidente del gobierno Mariano Rajoy ..ops sorry . pero si son autonomicas ...bueno , entonces cambio el saludo para la senora condesa , que es muy liberal y dejara a Madrid limpia de mendigos y gente fea . 
EL oro ha subido 20 miseros dolares y ya la tribu esta montando la pinata , eso si , la bajada de 1800 a 1200 de eso no dicen ni mu . 
El preci odel oro ha subido . Pero bajara . Porque el Banco Central de China acaba de empezar su QE. Asi que la bolsa subira .
Grecia se quedara en el euro . El adokino deficiente en vitamina D se ha bajado los pantalones , tres meses duro su hombria . Grecia sera descuartizada 
y el euro , moneda embrion del NWO seguira sin honra pero seguira . en paridad con el dolar , pero seguira . A nadie le interesa que el euro se hunda 
porque hay mucho en juego . Por cierto , el clapham no pierde el tiempo . Si el enemigo es fuerte ....pues ya sabeis .

https://www.izettle.com/gb?gclid=CNPe1LnnlsUCFaoBwwoduHAAow


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2015)

Pues, han subido el Oro, Plata, Cobre y Petróleo con unos volumenes NADA "míseros"... En cualquier caso, me resulta bastante "paradójico"... Ciertamente, los mercados se mueven con una irracionalidad absoluta...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-27/gold-silver-copper-crude-are-soaring

Que Rajoy vuelva a ser "Presidente" de su casa es muy posible, pero de España lo será si el día de las elecciones la gente anda bajo los efectos de Baco...


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Abr 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> paketazo y timi, lo mismo me pasa a mi cuando saco el tema a relucir de si hay que llevar cuidado con esta falsa o aparente recuperación, que si un crash es muy posible, que si nos dirigimos a una precariedad laboral fuerte, a una perdida de derechos, en fin todas esas cosas que aquí debatimos. Pero nada, es pelear con un muro imposible de superar. Así que decidí dejar de hacerlo y de darles la tabarra porque encima parecía que les estuviera fastidiando el día y es verdad que somos mayorcitos he pensado para mí en más de una ocasión. Yo me seguiré en la medida de lo posible preparándome y aprendiendo para lo que pueda acontecer y ya está. No voy a dar el follón a nadie. Esta es la postura que ahora he adoptado.
> 
> Lo cierto es que vivimos en una sociedad adormecida hasta tal punto que aunque les den bofetones a la cara no van a despertar. La gente de mi alrededor no piensa más que en vacaciones, vivir a todo tren y ya se verá mañana. Y todo es puro egoísmo hasta cierto punto infantil pero en fin es lo que nos ha tocado vivir o al menos es mi percepción de las cosas.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, creo que ha Grecia ya no le queda mucho margen en las negociaciones, o traga con Europa (Alemania principalmente), o sale del euro. Y mi percepción es que se va a salir del euro de aquí a unos meses. Aunque seguro que me equivoco porque nunca acierto ni una primitiva jejeje. Un saludo a todos.




Idem de idem con mis conocidos en Espanya. Sin embargo hay algunos colegas mios de trabajo que intentan "leer" que es lo que pasa y estan mas o menos en nuestra linea, esperando la proxima crisis de deuda usana y la nueva "currency"... y siguen comprando oro... Pero son de otro pais y otra cultura...

En relacion a que la sociedad esta adormecida, mas bien la han adormecido e insensibilizado, borreguillos ... He encontrado esta cita de mi libro de cabecera, para nuestra reflexion:

_“La mente humana es la herramienta básica para la supervivencia. Al hombre le es dada la vida, no la supervivencia. Le es dado su cuerpo, no así su sustento. Le es dada su mente, no su contenido. Para mantenerse con vida, el ser humano debe actuar, y para hacerlo debe conocer la naturaleza y el propósito de sus acciones. El hombre no puede alimentarse sin conocer el alimento y la forma de obtenerlo. No puede cavar una zanja ni construir un ciclotrón sin conocer su utilidad ni los medios para lograrlo. Para mantenerse vivo, el hombre debe pensar.”_ 

La Rebelion del Atlas, Ayn Rand... La cita es de John Galt (no es mia, claro, :


----------



## clapham (28 Abr 2015)

En mi otra vida ... ( si , el clapham cree en la reencarnacion ) yo era un mercader de piedras preciosas en Venecia ...me salve de la peste , porque uno es listo y sabe huir a tiempo . Hoy nuestros queridos muchachos desde que se levantan es ojeteando los posts de Mr Enciclopedia al cual generosamente THANKEAN . Al clapham ni agua . Da igual . Si fuera un roedor estaria bailando al son de la flauta de Mr Enciclopedia pero NIET , el clapham no roe , sino piensa 
Estais obnubilados con el oro como esa gente zombie obnubilada con sus gadgets y que apenas tienen vida social . Aclaro ...si eres introvertido y brillante , con CI superior a 110 evita mezclarte con la chusma , quedate en casa o compra sexo online . Socializar es agotador , aunque claro ...hay que socializar por eso de invertir en recursos humanos , nunca sabes de quien podras aprovecharte en el futuro . Ops , que me voy del hilo . 
Toda la gente que esta comprando freneticamente oro y tiene varios kilos , digo varias onzas de oro esperando que llegue el cha cha cha le convendria echar una meada , digo ...ojeada a lo que pasa con el oro de Venezuela , de Ecuador , de El Salvador 

Goldman Sachs negocia un acuerdo para suministrar dólares a Venezuela

Ecuador presta mitad de sus reservas de oro a Goldman Sachs

Ecuador presta mitad de sus reservas de oro a Goldman Sachs

La gente cree ( oh ilusa ) que estamos en crisis . Se nota que no habeis vivido una p. crisis en vuestra p. vida . Crisis es agagones de luz de 10 horas diarias , que no haya comida en las tiendas ( ni tiendas ) , que no haya gasolina n itransporte y tengas que vender hasta los empastes de la abuela para comprar medio pollo , unica proteina que veras ese mes .
El clapham no sufrio la crisis . Mi familia estaba bien conectada y desviaba recursos para garantizar una ingesta decente de nutrientes, ops he vuelto a irme del hilo ...a lo que voy . Cuando la cosa se ponga mala , malisima sin necesidad de que lleguemos a Mad Max los que hoy compran freneticamente metales a 1200 $ la onza venderan a 700 $ porque el oro NO SE PUEDE COMER . Ellos pueden aguantar hasta el final , pero el pueblo llano claudicara mas tarde o mas temprano y vndera su oro por comida .
A precios ...ridiculamente bajos . Esperabais inflacion y tenemos deflacion y sera para largooooooooooooo. Mirad a Japon , 20 anos con precios cayendo y no se ha terminado el mundo . Los que somos listos , digo..brillantes lo entendemos facil , el resto que apenas se mueve al son de la flauta viven en un limbo mental , atrapados en su ignorancia genetica . 
Sois los salvadores , ecuadores y venezuelas del mundo . Acumulais metales para ellos . Yo me lavo las manos , ni un misero THANKS


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Desde luego, los que hemos leído "El extraño caso del doctor Jekyll y el señor Hyde" no necesitaremos volver hacerlo. Aquí, ya tenemos un extraordinario ejemplo REAL y por "capítulos"... Aunque no sé, quizás, pueda aprovechar para escribir y dejar a la posteridad su paso por este mundo como "profeta frustrado"... Por este hilo es lo que ES... Sin embargo, no está mal para "amenizar" el comienzo del día de una forma cómica.

Y continuo con mí labor informativa...

- Suecia bajará el tipo de interés repo hasta -0,35%

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (28 Abr 2015)

Parece que mr Enciclopedia tiene vocacion de alfombra . Es que no falla . Post que escribo , post alfombra debajo .


----------



## oinoko (28 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Fuerte subida la que estamos observando hoy en los MPs. Por tanto, seguimos en el aburrido sube/baja de los últimos tiempos. ¿Motivos para esta subida? Fuera de la PUTA especulación, es posible que el tema de Grecia tenga algo que ver... aunque en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas, pero me temo que de forma MOMENTÁNEA... Y otra podría deberse en parte a lo que comenta el artículo que enlazo...
> 
> - El precio del oro subiría con la festividad del Akshaya Tritiya



He estado buscando los motivos al subidon de ayer a las 16:00 , por cierto a esa hora abren los americanos y lo normal suele ser pegar el bajón y no el subidon...

En principio descarto que fuera a causa de lo de Grecia. El que Varufakis pase a la segunda fila en la negociación, fue por la mañana y además supondría un cambio de postura de Tsipras hacia posiciones más conciliadoras, lo cual debería hacer bajar a los MP's y no subir.

Las festividades Indias no justifican subidas bruscas. El que vaya a ser fiesta "ya se sabía la semana pasada". Estas fiestas pueden provocar una lenta tendencia alcista durante algunas semanas, pero no un subidon brusco a las 16:00 hora española con el mercado indio ya durmiendo.

Solo se me ocurre como causa del subidon brusco de ayer por la tarde los rumores de otro QE, *más dinero gratix *!!!!!!!!!! 
........ y esta vez el afortunado es *China*. :8: ¡¡¡¡¡Pero es que estamos todos locos!!!!

Si China lanza una QE sería la declaración formal de "Currency War" en toda regla. Salvese quien pueda.

No me imagino la que pueden liar los banqueros chinos con los MP's disponiendo de dinero gratis. Puede ser brutal.

Parece que China está frenando crecimiento bruscamente, mucho más de lo que dicen, no estarían bajando del 8 % al 7% como dicen, sino más bien al 4%. Lo leí primero en ZeroHedge y luego encontre la confirmación en el siempre subversivo Wall Street Journal.

El verdadero crecimiento de China es un misterio: los economistas analizan las pistas - WSJ


Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Abr 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Parece que China está frenando crecimiento bruscamente, mucho más de lo que dicen, no estarían bajando del 8 % al 7% como dicen, sino más bien al 4%. Lo leí primero en ZeroHedge y luego encontre la confirmación en el siempre subversivo Wall Street Journal.
> 
> El verdadero crecimiento de China es un misterio: los economistas analizan las pistas - WSJ
> 
> ...



Why China


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, oinoko: También pensé lo que comentas, pero no me "convence"... Lo de la QE de China tampoco tiene capacidad de "sorprender" a nadie, ya que es lo que están haciendo todos los Bancos Centrales. Sí que me "extraña" esa aptitud teniendo en cuenta que en Octubre se va a dirimir si el Yuan entra en los SDR y "recrudecer" la "Guerra de Divisas" no parece muy inteligente, a posteriori ya lo daba por hecho y ya lo comenté en el hilo recientemente.

Mira, oinoko, a mí lo que, realmente, me sorprendió fue el VOLUMEN brutal que hubo. Aquí hay cosas que no "sabemos", aunque algunos podemos intuirlo, pero NO fue NADA "normal". Se empleó muchísimo dinero... Entre esto y la acumulación de Plata "física" por parte de JPMorgan, pues da la impresión de que algunos se están asegurando unos "ases"... Tengo curiosidad por ver que nos depara el próximo mes de Septiembre, aunque igual tampoco pasa nada, pero toda esta MIERDA se está sustentando en unos simples "pies de barro"...

Por consiguiente, y a pesar de lo que diga nuestro particular "profeta frustrado", lo mejor es que sigamos buscando VALOR donde siempre lo ha habido. Si nos "equivocamos", cosa que dudo, ya nos pediremos explicaciones a nosotros mismos...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 15:42 ----------

Dejo esto por si puede interesar a alguien...

- https://teatrevesadespertar.wordpre...cias-internacionales-gratis-con-transferwise/

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Abr 2015)

¿Se sabe quien compro?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: He estado buscando algo sobre lo que sucedió ayer en los MPs y os enlazo una noticia que explica bastante bien lo acontecido. Cita a JPMorgan y a "otros"... Sin embargo, insisto en el VOLUMEN, absolutamente "monstruoso": 185.000 contratos en el Oro... Eso sólo pueden hacerlo quienes mueven el "cotarro". Leyendo el artículo y viendo las horas, cómo y dónde sucedió, pues me parece que deben ser los MISMOS de SIEMPRE...

- What Happens to Gold When the Yuan Floats Free of the Dollar?—Lawrence Williams

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Abr 2015)

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/173291-iran-toma-nave-estadounidense-34


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2015)

- IrÃ¡n apresa una nave estadounidense con 34 tripulantes - RT


----------



## Bucanero (28 Abr 2015)

No se si se ha puesto ya y redunda en lo comentado por Fernandojcg JPMorgan.

Un saludo a todos.

Â¿POR QUÃ‰ JP MORGAN ACUMULA LAS MAYORES RESERVAS DE PLATA FÃSICA DE LA HISTORIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bucanero: Gracias por el aporte, pero ya habíamos colocado el original y luego otro con la traducción, pero en cualquier caso te diré que este tema sigue siendo de actualidad, ya que hoy mismo lo he vuelto a leer en un medio americano. En casi todos los medios económico-financieros de ese país ha tenido una fuerte repercusión.

Y os dejo un par de artículos bastante interesantes...

En este parece que lo de la "patada adelante" lo tienen MUY PRESENTE...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-26/b...xit-suggests-qe-become-normal-monetary-policy

Y esto gustará a los más "plateros"...

- 105 Trillion Reasons To Own Silver : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Abr 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> paketazo y timi, lo mismo me pasa a mi cuando saco el tema a relucir de si hay que llevar cuidado con esta falsa o aparente recuperación, que si un crash es muy posible, que si nos dirigimos a una precariedad laboral fuerte, a una perdida de derechos, en fin todas esas cosas que aquí debatimos. Pero nada, es pelear con un muro imposible de superar. Así que decidí dejar de hacerlo y de darles la tabarra porque encima parecía que les estuviera fastidiando el día y es verdad que somos mayorcitos he pensado para mí en más de una ocasión. Yo me seguiré en la medida de lo posible preparándome y aprendiendo para lo que pueda acontecer y ya está. No voy a dar el follón a nadie. Esta es la postura que ahora he adoptado.
> 
> Lo cierto es que vivimos en una sociedad adormecida hasta tal punto que aunque les den bofetones a la cara no van a despertar. La gente de mi alrededor no piensa más que en vacaciones, vivir a todo tren y ya se verá mañana. Y todo es puro egoísmo hasta cierto punto infantil pero en fin es lo que nos ha tocado vivir o al menos es mi percepción de las cosas.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, creo que ha Grecia ya no le queda mucho margen en las negociaciones, o traga con Europa (Alemania principalmente), o sale del euro. Y mi percepción es que se va a salir del euro de aquí a unos meses. Aunque seguro que me equivoco porque nunca acierto ni una primitiva jejeje. Un saludo a todos.



A mí me pasa igual desde hace tiempo,y,por si te sirve de algo,te digo lo que hago:cuando "guardo"algo,también guardo para los que hoy pasan de mí...en el fondo"son mi gente"...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Curioso e interesante artículo el que os enlazo...

- Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados: trucos y engaños . Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (29 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Curioso e interesante artículo el que os enlazo...
> 
> - Historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados: trucos y engaños . Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala
> 
> Saludos.



Estaba leyendo este interesante artículo y pensando a la vez : ¿Y porque JP Morgan ahora nos hace saber que ha comprado unos cuantos millones de onzas de plata? ¿Que estarán tramando?

Como decia Virgilio : "Timeo Danaos et dona ferentes". 


Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Abr 2015)

Oro 1.207,48$ -0,36% -4,32 1.211,80$ 13:02


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Estaba leyendo este interesante artículo y pensando a la vez : ¿Y porque JP Morgan ahora nos hace saber que ha comprado unos cuantos millones de onzas de plata? ¿Que estarán tramando?
> 
> Como decia Virgilio : "Timeo Danaos et dona ferentes".
> 
> ...



Hola, oinoko: Ciertamente, esa misma pregunta me la hice yo en su momento... JPMorgan podría haber utilizado a los múltiples intermediarios que controla y, quizás, hasta podría haber pasado desapercibida la noticia, pero es que son conocidas sus sucias maniobras en la Plata, especialmente en la utilización masiva de cortos...

Podemos teorizar al respecto, y probablemente nos equivocaremos, pero ALGO hay cuando se acumulan 55 millones de Onzas de Plata FISICA y eso lo hace el "Rey" del "papel" en ese MP... En lo personal, creo que puede ser una maniobra "defensiva" para posibles eventos económico-financieros o, quizás, prevean un desabastecimiento, pero ¿POR QUÉ? También puede ser una "señal" enviada a quien realmente sepa interpretarla... En fin, sólo podemos especular al respecto. En cualquier caso, intentaré seguir el tema y, posiblemente, podamos enterarnos de algo más.

En la línea de la frase de Virgilio, dejo ésta de Séneca: "Mostrarse asustado sin motivo aparente es dar a conocer que se tiene razón de temer."

Y dejo los siguientes artículos...

- Inquietante, el análisis de la banca anglosajona sobre bancos españoles | Investing.com

- ALARMANTES DECLARACIONES DE UN EXPERTO NUCLEAR JAPONÃ‰S SOBRE LOS TRABAJOS DE FUKUSHIMA |

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Abr 2015)

Quizás es que suplemente ya sabían el dato de PIB de los usa hoy.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2015)

L'omertá dijo:


> Quizás es que suplemente ya sabían el dato de PIB de los usa hoy.



Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, JPMorgan lleva tiempo haciendo esto y parece ser que esos 55 millones de Onzas de Plata son sólo una "pequeña" parte de lo que podría tener en FISICO. Como sigo el tema, os dejo un interesante artículo que incide en ello...

- Whatâ€™s with JP Morgan and its massive silver hoard? - Mineweb

Y en los medios americanos siguen dándole vueltas al tema de la "Guerra contra el efectivo". Os dejo una muestra...

- The Banksters War on Cash

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Repasando noticias de los Estados Unidos es frecuente encontrarse con artículos sobre la "Guerra contra el efectivo" y hoy hay muchos de ellos en los medios de aquel país. Antes os he enlazado uno y ahora incorporo otro más... Tiene mala "pinta" y en los EE.UU. hay bastante movilización al respecto por parte de los medios independientes, aunque por aquí ni "pío"...

- Prove You Are Not A Terrorist | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (29 Abr 2015)

Hace mas de dos anos que el clapham vendio sus metales ( oro y plata ) para comprarse el chevy . El clapham tenia sus dudas . Era un entusiasta y furibundo metalero que por las mananas , antes de merar o cepillarse los dientes acariciaba sus joros y sus silvers . Pero un dia , el clapham lo vio claro y dijo : NIET , esta miseria metalera va para largo y vendio . 
El clapham no siente amor por nada , excepto...por el clapham . Sabia que era mejor chevy en mano y cash flow que la promesa de una revalorizacion de tres , digo 4 digitos . NIET . El clapham piensa . Vendio su plata a 19 £ y ahora esta
a 12 £ , negocio redondo . Hace unos dias , cuando la tribu estaba preparando la pinata y la fiesta del " 5 de mayo " el clapham echo a todos un jarro de realismo y sentido comun : los metales bajaran , suben 20 $ , digo ...20 miserables dolares , pues bajarn otros 20 miserables dolares y asi estaremos todo el ano . Y mientras tanto El Salvador , Venezuela , Ecuador , la gente hambrienta y arruinada sigue vendiendo su oro por papeles de la FED , ahhh los dolares tan ninguneados y todo el mundo mata por ellos 
No teneis ni pajotera idea de negocios . Con las ganancias del chevy de este ano tras haber comprado la finca y las ganancias de este ano me compro el apartamento en el vedado . Y todo porque vendi la mierda de metales que me tenia bloqueado . Invertir en oro y plata es una pesima inversion 
Comprad activos de verdad .


----------



## Shavi (29 Abr 2015)

Invertiste en mp's y ganaste. ¿Ahora qué?


----------



## clapham (29 Abr 2015)

Shavi dijo:


> Invertiste en mp's y ganaste. ¿Ahora qué?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2015)

interesante...

- DESCUBREN UN EXTRAÃ‘O ANUNCIO CON UN MENSAJE SUBLIMINAL EN LAS TELEVISIONES DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Abr 2015)

Noam Chomsky: "Vamos hacÃ*a un precipicio, no tendremos una vida aceptable"

cambio todos los mp's por un chevy ,,,, ofertas por privado ,, si no es suficiente se pueden ofrecer favores sexuales,,,, inocho:


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

Un utilitario salvo que sea de colección, es un bien que se de precia con los años...dije años...quería decir días. 

Los que confunden invertir con comprarse un capricho que no valdrá nada en 20 años ... ya apenas lo vale hoy ... o muy poco cash inversor poseen o confunden conceptos.

El que duda del metal por motivos de expropiación , e invierte en criptodivisas es un "iluminado" ya que estas de momento no son aceptadas por gobiernos, y se puede prohibir su compra venta con una simple. 
ley .

La mente lógica entiende que proteger el patrimonio es diversificar, obcecarse con un solo producto de inversión suele traer muchos quebraderos de cabeza si se precisa en dinero ipso facto.

No le enseñaré a nadie lo que hacer con sus ahorros, eso sí el que vaya a largo plazo invertido en utilitarios es una mente privilegiada y brillante... sin dudas.

Buen día a todos


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Abr 2015)

Buenos días, 

Rapidamente aviso a los lectores:

Que no los confundacese hdlgp que ahora ha soltado una mentira de las gordas, cuendo el llegó al foro, llegó presumiendo de su chevy, es decir, su chevy y el llegaron juntos.

Luego se metió con los bitcoins y salió escaldado, luego llegó al hilo del oro donde por fin se compró 1 misera onza, finalmente cayó al hilo de la plata argumentando que era lo mejoh.

En todos salió escaldado y renegando de ello. Es un mentiroso, yo creo que ni siquiera tiene chevy y si se me premite decir,ni siquiera habrá salido de su pueble illo en España.

Hay hilos por ahi, veréis que todas sus mentiras y contradicciones estan ahí.No os creáis ni una coma, ya sabéis lo que se dice: toro pasado...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Yo no me "calentaría" demasiado con nuestro particular "Pepito Grillo", y eso sí intentar no entrar en el "juego" de los insultos... Aunque, la verdad, es que venir por aquí para no decirnos NADA puede provocar reacciones airadas y, quizás, ése sea su objetivo.

En fin, no le voy a dar más "cuerda" y os dejo un buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Mi apoyo a Yanis Varoufakis

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Abr 2015)

No se porque le dais pábulo al elemento este, no hace nada mas que manchar, retorcer, molestar y ocupar espacio. Ignorados es vuestro amigo. Quiero pensar que es porque os hacen gracia sus sandeces.

En fin continuando con lo realmente importante:

Oro 1.205,35$ -0,25% +0,13 1.205,22$ 10:05 

The Telegraph: "El mundo estÃ¡ al borde del peor 'default' de la historia" - RT


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Abr 2015)

China's premier asks IMF to include yuan in SDR basket Quizás no sea oficial aún, pero si ya suena en reuters, y Lagarde se ha pronunciado... El río suena. Creo que será en octubre (la inclusión del yuan)


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Abr 2015)

Energy & Metals consensus forecasts.

2016-2017-2018-2019

Brent High: 87-90-100-104 u$/bl
Brent Low: 60-70-70-70 u$/bl
Copper High: 7890-8200-8818-8818 u$/ton
Copper Low: 5400-5500-6000-6080 u$/ton
Steel USA High: 630-635-661-667 u$/short ton
Steel USA Low: 525-535-550-555 u$/short ton
Gold High: 1460-1450-1480-1520 u$/troy oz
Gold Low: 1085-950-905-850 u$/troy oz
Silver High: 25-22-23-25 u$/oz
Silver Low: 15-14-13-13 u$/oz

La Std dvt para el oro es la mas grande de todas, 126!

Si os interesa algun metal mas, decidmelo..


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# L´omerta: Hombre, a veces dice cosas coherentes, para poco después desdecirse... Yo, por regla general, suelo debatir con cualquiera, "puesto" o no, ya que me sobra "cintura", pero evidentemente no me gusta que se ensucie el hilo o que derive a una "sin razón"... Este es un hilo muy cuidado y procuro que siga una determinada línea, que para algo soy el "creador" del mismo... Debatir se puede debatir, pero desde el respeto y, por tanto, también con educación. Otra cosa es que exista un "ansía" de provocar, aunque los que vienen por este hilo ya son "mayorcitos" y saben discernir, pero es que además yo no quiero que este hilo sea un "coto" cerrado y exclusivo para "metaleros", ya que por aquí no "vendemos" MPs, sino que nuestra "filosofía" es muy diferente e intentamos que la gente "piense" y busque opciones para salvaguardar su Patrimonio. Yo no voy a entrar si es mejor o no un "Chevy", una vivienda, Bolsa, Fondos de Inversión, Planes de Pensiones, MPs., etc. Simplemente, digo que al ser un hilo con "vocación" metalera, pues no parece que sea el mejor lugar para burlarse de quienes compartimos una determinada "filosofía"...

# JohnGalt: ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Esos precios son demasiado "ortodoxos" y miran un mundo bastante "plano"... ¿O me equivoco? Para dos años, pues hasta podría aceptarlos, pero lo que estamos viviendo en el mundo NO nos garantizan prospecciones a cuatro años. La Materias Primas, en el tiempo, sólo pueden encarecerse y sino ya podemos prepararnos para lo PEOR... En ese contexto que contemplo los MPs deberían andar por unos precios muy superiores a los que facilitan. Quizás antes hayan impuesto algunas medidas restrictivas y, siguiendo con la actual manipulación, puedan mantener esos precios que, honestamente, NO me creo... O mucho habrá mejorado el mundo.

Y dejo un artículo en la línea de lo que algunos venimos comentando desde el pasado año y es que "señales" ya se percibían... 

- Todos vuelven a equivocarse. Siempre nos quedará la mano de Dios | Investing.com

Por cierto, menuda "paliza" que le están metiendo al Bund en los últimos días...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Muy interesante el artículo que os anexo y que trata sobre la última maniobra de JPMorgan en el mercado de la Plata. Yo sigo considerando que el interés REAL sigue siendo la posesión FISICA de la PLATA. Lo "otro" que apunta el artículo, es decir "sujetar" el precio del Oro lo pueden conseguir con el "papel" -y manda "huevos" la experiencia que ya tienen en ello...-, sin además incurrir en costosos gastos logísticos. Yo sigo preguntándome el PORQUÉ...

- ¿Está JP Morgan manipulando el precio de la plata?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 15:03 ----------

Otro buen artículo el que os dejo. Aparte de que es interesante, al menos para los que hemos tenido la "experiencia" de haberlo vivido (¿No?, paketazo), me sirve para indicarles a algunos que en los MPs no deben entrar NUNCA en esa dinámica y así se ahorrarán muchos "disgustos"...

- Todos hemos pasado por ello. Tómate unas vacaciones | Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 15:10 ----------

Y ya están volviendo a las "andadas": el Oro en los $1188,60 y la Plata en los $16,068... Ni antes -en la reciente subida- "descorchamos" el cava y tampoco ahora pondremos unas velas "mortuorias" y es que ésta va a ser una carrera de "resistencia"... Ni más ni menos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

Bueno, era visto que el €/$ no estaba tan mal como parecía hace un mesecito.

Estábamos leyendo por media prensa económica mundial que se iba a 0,80€/$...bueno, puede ser, pero de momento ha recuperado desde 1,04 hasta 1,12...¿y ahora?

Ahora la cosa está más equilibrada, USA podrá seguir siendo un 12% más competitiva para exportar a Europa respecto a su moneda, mientras Europa se alegra de poder exportar un buen pico más barato que hace unos meses, al tiempo que las polis turísticas se llenan de yanquis cargados de los billetes que les regala la FED cuando les hacen falta.

No nos precipitemos, esto acaba de empezar, y es la puntita...que digo la puntita, es una cuarta por encima de la puntita todavía. 

Estamos en guerra de divisas, nadie quiere ser el que tiene la moneda más poderosa, y todos tiran balones fuera.

Vigilad el 1,15€/$ por arriba es un punto muy importante, no creo que pueda romperlo, al menos no en el medio plazo, y por abajo la cota de 1,05€/$ parece que es la zona que le puede parecer excesiva a la FED antes de intervenir para depreciar el $ y no perder competitividad (el BCE no pinta apenas nada en todo esto aun que penséis que sí)

Nos están poniendo al metal en territorio dulce a los poseedores de €...¿veis por que la liquidez es tan buena arma siempre?

Las bolsas están pegando contra un techo que les cuesta perforar (S&P), ya el riesgo que se toma quién invierta a esos niveles y mira abajo, es grande...¿se le puede sacar algo por arriba?...nunca se sabe, pero mejor saltar desde un tercero que desde un noveno ¿no?...salvo que nos queramos suicidar evidentemente.

Un saludo ,y gracias por los chevys ... quiero decir, por los aportes.


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Abr 2015)

Oro y plata cayendo en barrena.

El oro pierde 20$ en media hora y la plata 0,85$


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

Mercado del oro: presagio de tormenta

En la línea que venimos defendiendo en el hilo, el autor a pesar de llevar montones de artículos siendo alcista en el oro, se le nota algo "aburrido" con este yoyó en el que ha entrado el metal en los últimos meses, y que más pronto o más tarde romperá por algún lado (1100$ abajo o 1250$ arriba)

Buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# hexium: En mi modesta opinión, la "debilidad" del USD es simplemente "puntual"... Aquí me parece que hay que ir más allá de lo que "dicen" e intentar discernir qué acuerdos hay entre los diferentes Bancos Centrales, y sobre todo los que puedan emanar del BPI. Es evidente que todas las QE han estado "concertadas" de antemano y es evidente que también lo será -si se produce- la de China...

Otra cosa muy distinta es que la fortaleza del USD esté sustentada en algo más que "aire" y la puta "impresora", aunque en ese apartado me parece que pocas divisas se pueden "salvar"...

# paketazo: No creo que el EUR se vaya a ir mucho más arriba. Como bien dices, en torno a los 1,15 habrá una fortísima resistencia y ya veremos si llega a "tantearla"... También pienso como tú en que muchas cosas "malas" deberían verse en la zona Euro para que se perdiese esa teórica paridad que se podría alcanzar en el par EUR/USD. Quizás, podría producirse en el tiempo si el tema de Grecia acaba "mal"...

En cualquier caso, yo hace un par de días que estoy aprovechando para mover una pequeña parte de mis FI y PP hacia el S&P 500 en USD. La visión es muy cortoplacista y buscando añadir rentabilidad a la que tengo fijada de promedio anual.

# cegador: Hace unos minutos me he fijado que la caída era brutal: Oro a $1181,20 y Plata a $16,063... Lo del Oro me ha extrañado bastante porque no hace nada de la fuerte subida con un VOLUMEN espectacular. Supongo que mañana tendré más información al respecto y, si es así, ya os la enlazaré. De todas formas, tampoco es la primera vez que asistimos a algo semejante y que se está repitiendo con demasiada frecuencia en los últimos tiempos... Lo único "bueno" de todo esto es que los MPs caen y el par EUR/USD sube y esa es una buena noticia para "añadir"... Es lo que tiene mantener liquidez, tal y como siempre ha recomendado paketazo. Y Refinanciado, amigo mío, esto del "timing" es la leche, ya ves cómo ése fue uno de los motivos para que dejará de estar "activo" en los mercados. Ahora, desde la "barrera", tengo una mejor percepción de la "corrida"...

Y, la verdad, es que CADA DÍA aparecen más y más artículos en los medios americanos sobre la "Guerra contra el efectivo". Os dejo uno más y que va acompañado de una excelente entrevista al Dr. Joe Salerno, economista perteneciente a la escuela austriaca y, por cierto, es RECONFORTANTE ver que algunas de las "soluciones" que aportamos por aquí no parecen ir muy "desencaminadas"...

- The War on Cash: Transparently Totalitarian | International Man

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 19:30 ----------

# paketazo: Me he leído el artículo que has enlazado y sólo estoy en desacuerdo con el autor en los precios de caída que da. No veo cotizando, al MISMO TIEMPO, el Oro en torno a los $1000 y la Plata en los $10... Si se vieran estos últimos precios en la Plata, el Oro debiera ir también bastante más abajo, aunque a esos hipotéticos precios ya veríamos qué mineras podrían aguantar y durante cuánto tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahora resulta que la caída de hoy en los MPs se ha debido a la disminución de las solicitudes de desempleo en los EE.UU., y eso refuerza la opinión generalizada de que no se va a retrasar la subida de los tipos de interés por parte de la FED. Al respecto, os dejo un artículo que acaban de editar hace escasas horas...

- Gold Price Heads for Biggest Slump Since October, Erasing 2015 Gains | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

*fernando* caen fuerte las bolsas y cae el oro...¿han empezado ya?...mayo no suele ser buen mes para las bolsas, y ese efecto arrastre que tanto he comentado puede haber comenzado...lo dudo, pero puede haber comenzado.

Y si no ha comenzado todavía, comenzará, y lo hará del estilo que ha comenzado hoy...bajada en bolsa, y en metales, lo único, que también debería acompañar el crudo, y no lo hace...pero bueno, no adelantemos acontecimientos.

Cuando hay pánico o incertidumbre, o simple falta de alternativas de inversión, cotiza al alza el efectivo, y eso hace bajar casi todos los activos durante unos días para luego comenzar a canalizar esa prematura liquidez hacia mercados más "seguros"...ahora la renta fija no nos sirve, ya que su rentabilidad neutra o negativa no nos interesa, la bolsa menos, los fondos por muy bien gestionados que estén, en épocas de incertidumbre o mercados revueltos, suelen darse grandes batacazos (salvo excepciones evidentemente), el mercado inmobiliario tarda mucho en ajustarse, los metales son un buen paracaídas y suelen acomodarse a las etapas recesivas rápidamente.

Esto que comento pasará, ¿ha empezado ya?...no lo sé, ojalá lo supiera, pero lo que sí sé, es que pasará.

Tomad buenas decisiones o no toméis ninguna, en ambos casos es posible que salgáis victoriosos.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, de momento, no creo que vayamos a ver más que una corrección puntual en el S&P 500 y peor "pinta" tienen los índices europeos... En cualquier caso, si te refieres a los movimientos efectuados en mis FI y PP poco riesgo corro, ya que el monto proporcional es muy pequeño, aparte de que van con una visión muy cortoplacista y en USD... Suelo hacerlo a lo largo del año y, de momento, me va bien así: busco una rentabilidad acorde a la que en ese momento lleve ganado en la RF a Corto Plazo y la pasada semana lo conseguí en unos días en dos índices (Ibex-35 y Eurostoxx-50). Ya he comentado muchas veces que sólo busco rentabilidades anualizadas en torno al 4% y estirando mucho el 5%... Y eso lo he conseguido desde el año 1996 con poco riesgo.

Mira, Mayo suele ser un mal mes para las Bolsas, pero ya vistes lo que pasó el pasado año... En lo personal, sigo esperando una fuerte corrección, pero FUERTE, aunque quizás para más adelante (¿Septiembre?), lo que no quita para que antes podamos asistir a continuos "dientes de sierra" y es que los mercados no se sostienen se miren por donde se miren, al menos en lo que creo entender, es decir en los "fundamentales"...

Quizás, para hacer "pasta" habría que poner un corto en el S&P500 y olvidarse de él, eso sí con dinero para "cubrirse", pero es que ese "juego" ahora mismo ya no me apetece y lo que me estoy planteando es otra entrada en los MPs... Quizás, lo haga este fin de semana o bien me espere unos días, aunque los precios son interesantes y más para quienes vamos comprando poco a poco...

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2015)

Marc Faber: "Una burbuja es una burbuja y cuando estalle será a lo grande" - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Carlos: Ahí te dejo el vídeo de Marc Faber...

- Marc Faber talks protection strategies

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

*Fernando* efectivamente un corto para uno o dos años vista desde estas cotas es probable que otorgue buen retorno si se acierta con un buen derivado para operar...yo no he topado ninguno honrado en mi vida, y todos te roban incluso acertando el movimiento.

Ya si trabajas con futuros, estás obligado a rolarlos al vencimiento con el consiguiente gasto de comisiones, y el siempre arriesgado tema de las garantías si no estás atento o tienes mucha liquidez asociada a la cuenta para poder olvidarte de esa posición.

Yo en otros tiempos ya estaría posicionado un 20% corto en índices americanos y europeos, sin embargo, la evolución me dice que no toque nada que sea fácilmente manipulable en el tiempo. Este juego ya no me atrae, y en su día era mi trabajo y pasión, sin embargo ahora es como una partida de cartas marcadas dónde ganas si te dejan, y pierdes si juegas.

Yo por eso ya no juego, cerré todo como os dije en 2100 S&P, y solo volveré a jugar si me lo dan un 30% más barato, y aún así, jugaré sabiendo que perderé si no veo al menos un -50%, algo que podría ser doloroso, y que en el fondo desearía que no sucediera.

Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2015)




----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

# paketazo: Pues, se me ha adelantado Carlos, pero pensaba decirte que verías los 1900 en el S&P 500 de aquí a Septiembre. En algún momento, no sé si de este año, los 1500 y cuando llegue el Crack los 750, algo que afortunadamente ya comenté hace tiempo en este mismo hilo. 

Veo el gráfico que ha colocado Carlos y parece que va en esa "dirección"... Ahora bien, yo el Crack NO lo veo en 2015, aunque muchos expertos apuntan hacia finales de este año o el próximo año 2016 y yo me inclino más por éste último, perooo sigo sin tenerlo muy claro. 

Gracias, Carlos, por el gráfico y Saludos a los dos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: Pues, se me ha adelantado Carlos, pero pensaba decirte que verías los 1900 en el S&P 500 de aquí a Septiembre. En algún momento, no sé si de este año, los 1500 y cuando llegue el Crack los 750, algo que afortunadamente ya comenté hace tiempo en este mismo hilo.
> 
> Veo el gráfico que ha colocado Carlos y parece que va en esa "dirección"... Ahora bien, yo el Crack NO lo veo en 2015, aunque muchos expertos apuntan hacia finales de este año o el próximo año 2016 y yo me inclino más por éste último, perooo sigo sin tenerlo muy claro.
> 
> Gracias, Carlos, por el gráfico y Saludos a los dos.



Tratemos de ser astutos al respecto:

Si presuponemos un crash (ya no digo crack) bursátil que nos deje por debajo de los 1000 ptos del S&P, y entendiendo que jamás en el pasado ha existido potencialmente tanta teórica liquidez en los mercados...¿a dónde se desplazará dicha liquidez tras abandonar los mercados de acciones, y estando los de bonos en réditos neutros o negativos?

Eso es lo que debemos de anticipar aunando nuestras neuronas...si predecimos que puede suceder algo así, que yo no lo niego, ¿Dónde se esconderá el dinero?

Sabemos que una parte irá a los metales, es lógico, pero ¿el grueso?...se mantendrá en liquidez... ¡lo dudo!...inmobiliario...demasiado poco líquido para el gusto de la banca y los grandes gestores...derivados y más derivados...con un crash, la aversión al riesgo pone en peligro las liquideces de los derivados si tenemos en cuenta los volúmenes que mueven hoy en día. ¿emergentes?...ya no emerge nada...

Debemos de aunar esfuerzos y encontrar ese potencial nicho...y por favor, no me digáis criptodivisas, o chevys...eso ya sabemos que de aquí a unas semanas multiplicará por 100 su valor.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, paketazo: La "ecuación" que planteas no es tan complicada de resolver desde la "ortodoxia" económica y que ya conoces. Me explico: SÍ, hay mucho dinero en la RV y en la RF, pero de dónde procede en su mayor parte... porque te aseguro que la velocidad del dinero en el bolsillo de la calle NO EXISTE...

La masiva impresión de dinero debiera crear Inflación, al menos desde la "praxis", pero claro si se les da a los Bancos y éstos no lo ponen en circulación... Al contrario, lo utilizan para comprar RV y RF, que de paso "empaquetan" a los ahorradores y rentistas ante la falta de éstos de conseguir una mínima rentabilidad.

El PROBLEMA, paketazo, vendrá cuando en un CRACK todo ese dinero vaya a la calle y entonces la REALIDAD será muy CRUDA, entre otras cosas porque los más débiles habrán sido "desplumados" y aquí englobo a casi todos los "pequeños" e incluso "medianos"... Ya sabes cómo se producen las Inflaciones desbocadas, ¿No? Y de ahí a la Hiperinflación puede haber bien poco... En ese hipotético escenario lo que SIEMPRE ha valido como dinero auténtico: Oro, Plata, Cobre, Propiedades, Obras de Arte... Y lo que siempre ha entrado en el "trueque": Alimentos, etc., etc.

No es menos cierto que pueden "reconducirlo", pero me temo que a costa de dejarnos sin un puto duro, ya sean inversores, ahorradores, rentistas, etc. Tampoco nada nuevo, ya que la gente perdió su dinero en la Crisis del 29... 

paketazo, podemos sondear distintas opciones, pero de momento las que parecen más perdurables en el tiempo son los BIENES TANGIBLES y ahí brillan con luz propia los MPs. Por supuesto, que seguiremos aportando posibles "alternativas", como por ejemplo el CHF, pero no con excesivo entusiasmo y, simplemente, en nuestro afan de estar "diversificados"... pero yo hablo de algo muy distinto: la muerte del "dinero" que entendemos como tal. Por tanto, difícil de "proteger"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kennedy (30 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tratemos de ser astutos al respecto:
> 
> Si presuponemos un crash (ya no digo crack) bursátil que nos deje por debajo de los 1000 ptos del S&P, y entendiendo que jamás en el pasado ha existido potencialmente tanta teórica liquidez en los mercados...¿a dónde se desplazará dicha liquidez tras abandonar los mercados de acciones, y estando los de bonos en réditos neutros o negativos?
> 
> ...




Me sumo a la propuesta. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Abr 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tratemos de ser astutos al respecto:
> 
> Si presuponemos un crash (ya no digo crack) bursátil que nos deje por debajo de los 1000 ptos del S&P, y entendiendo que jamás en el pasado ha existido potencialmente tanta teórica liquidez en los mercados...¿a dónde se desplazará dicha liquidez tras abandonar los mercados de acciones, y estando los de bonos en réditos neutros o negativos?
> 
> ...



Buena reflexión. 

Los grandes fondos pueden apostar al metal versión papel, no versión física. Esa es una ventaja para los retail como nosotros. 
En cuanto a dónde irá el dinero, se me ocurre renta fija, o sino tal vez liquidez $ is king right now.

Edito, se me ocurre una que creo es buena idea, aunque creo que a M. Armstrong no le parece tan buena idea... os comento, es un etf llamado TMF es deuda americana x3.






hoy ha cerrado en 85.18, pondría stop por debajo del soporte de 80.00 . Aparentemente la directriz trazada en esa imagen estaría rota ya, pero no la veo muy bien trazada. 
En cuanto a los fundamentales, creo que sí funcionaría porque si se da lo que comentaba antes del cash is king - $ y la deuda se considera cash, la americana se considera una de las más seguras, y hoy en día renta mucho más que la alemana.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Esa puede ser una solución "transitoria" porque yo soy de los que opinan que primero habrá un CRACK en las Bolsas y luego, por "lógica", debiera trasladarse a los Bonos...

Sin embargo, en un Crack bursátil, hay que considerar que entra en juego mucha de la deuda contraída por las empresas y que suponen un default... Que eso no afectará a la deuda gubernamental es lo que estaría por ver y yo no acercaría la mano al fuego...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (1 May 2015)

El clapham dijo hace unos dias que guardaran el champagne , que el oro bajaria tras haber subido unos miserables 20 $ . Nada , uno que no lee enciclopedias sino que sabe leer entre lineas los tempos . Este ano olvidence del shemitah y la mosca cojonera . NO HABRA CRASH . 
Es verdad que el ciclo de 7 anos se cumple en Septiembre de 2015 pero precisamente por eso no habra crash . Hasta que no venga el proximo presidente USA no habra correccion . Un cambio presidencial significa cambio en el equipo gubernamental , gente nueva que se comera el marron 
El oro y la plata seguiran cayendo . Oro a 1100 $ y plata a 14 $ . Hasta por lo menos el ano que viene . Hay tiempo de sobra para comprar metales , bitcoins , legumbres e ir a Roma , Estambul , Brujas y Benidorm .
En cuanto al tema de la desaparicion del dinero en efectivo el clapham tiene sus dudas . Esta en la Agenda pero aun no pueden hacerlo . 
Si fuera inminente la desaparicion del cash el Banco de Inglaterra no estaria preparando la emision de nuevas pounds en plastico .
Plastic banknotes to start in 2016, Bank of England says - BBC News
mediados de 2016 el billete de 5 £ , finales de 2016 £ el de 10 £ 
y los de 20 y 50 £ supongo que para 2017 o 2018 . 
Las nuevas coronas noruegas se pondran en circulacion en 2017 . 
Asi que todo parece indicar que habra un cambio de dinero para inutilizar el dinero bajo el colchon . Pero eliminar el cash de momento NO . 
oro si , pero bitcoin tambien . 
Gud nai a todos.


----------



## timi (1 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tratemos de ser astutos al respecto:
> 
> Si presuponemos un crash (ya no digo crack) bursátil que nos deje por debajo de los 1000 ptos del S&P, y entendiendo que jamás en el pasado ha existido potencialmente tanta teórica liquidez en los mercados...¿a dónde se desplazará dicha liquidez tras abandonar los mercados de acciones, y estando los de bonos en réditos neutros o negativos?
> 
> ...




ya me gustara poder participar activamente de ese think tank , pero mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto , me conformo con poder leeros y aprender.

pero daré mi opinión al respecto , seguramente errónea ,,, yo creo que los "grandes" ya se están posicionando al respecto desde hace tiempo, los productos básicos , agua , tierras fértiles , dominar la producción de cereales , pero será mucho mas a lo bestia 

En una pequeña parte es como nos comenta el "bicho" , que tiene su parte de razón , y que por cierto , tu ultima aportación si que es como tal , una aportación.

saludos...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- No hay recuperación estructural en España: es sólo un espejismo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (1 May 2015)

El clapham tiene suerte , ser parte del " pueblo elegido " tendra algo que ver ? Tal vez , seguramente NO . El clapham siempre ha sido " salmonico " ...no no quise decir " salomonico " sino " salmonico " . Dificil de pillar ? Ahhh 
Cuando el BTC estaba a 87 £ ( y el clapham aun no tenia ni oro , ni plata ni chevys , ni miles de THANKS ) trate de comprar 2 BTC via bitbargain.co.uk 
Me di de alta , puse los datos de mi cuenta y le di al click . La compra no se realizo porque Barclays la aborto por " mi seguridad " . 
Al dia siguiente comence a sacar mi dinero del banco ( tenia dos ISAS a rebosar y comence a comprar metales ) 
Esa hijeputada de Barclays me salvo de la ruina . 
Tal vez si hubiera salido bien estaria yo sin chevy , sin finca , sin oro y con 67 bitcoines en un cold wallet y sin poder usarlo por eso de los ciberdelincuentes .
Este hilo ya murio , solo el clapham por generosidad entra aqui de vez en cuando para que no muera del todo . Soy la sal del hilo y lo sabeis . 
Y ni un misero THANKS ( bueno ..el raider me THANKEA bastante , que listo el raider , un crack ) en fin ...si os duele que os diga 4 verdades lo siento la realidad es tozuda . El oro es una mierda. Puedes usarlo solo unica y exclusivamente cuando ellos te lo permitan . Lo mismo que el criptotulipan 
que es otra mierda . Pueden liquidarlo cuando quieran . 
En resumen . Ni el oro ni el BTC son alternativas . Porque con ninguno de los dos puedes pagar impuestos y con eso no se juega . 
Como vaticine hace mas de un ano ( justo cuando la anexion rusa de Crimea ) vended que los metales bajaran ...pero me ningunearon , siguieron a Mr enciclopedia y bailaron al son de la flauta . 
Luego no digan que no os lo adverti .


----------



## sierramadre (1 May 2015)

Que bueno, el Clapham por aqui, voy a tener que volver por este hilo de vez en cuando...


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2015)

Bien veamos que tenemos a nuestro alcance para afrontar una teórica situación de crash en los mercados:

1- *Renta Variable*, Acciones (concretar algún tipo de acción defensiva que mantenga valor y otorgue dividendo)

El rizar el rizo, en mercados bajistas de darse el caso, es muy complicado entrar en un valor que no solo no caiga, si no que suba y al tiempo de dividendo, pienso que puede suceder en una proporción de 50 a 1... yo no me veo capaz de encontrarlo así como así.

2- *Renta fija*. Aquí teóricamente mantendremos la liquidez a medio plazo, ha sido el arma defensiva de los pequeños ahorradores en situaciones de mercados bajistas, y supongo lo volverá a ser incluso con rentabilidades anuales del 0,25%...aquí deberemos de diferenciar que tipo de RF queremos, a 6 meses, anual, a 5 años...ahora mismo quizá la mejor opción sería buscar algo de rentabilidad comprando deuda estatal a 5 años, lo malo es que en 5 años pueden pasar muchas cosas...que se lo digan a los griegos, chipriotas etc.

3-*Fondos*...en este masivo abanico de colores hay de todo, dese fondos referenciados en arroz, hasta algunos referenciados en el precio del silicio...¿Dónde nos metemos?...en mercados bajistas, siempre en fondos garantizados, el problema es ¿Quién los garantiza?... mucho cuidado con este punto, y con la letra pequeña del fondo que contratéis, y como se os compensará en caso de problemas de liquidez del fondo (recordáis las preferentes ¿verdad?)...pues eso. Además en mercados bajistas, los fondos garantizados no suelen ofrecer retorno casi nunca, y los no garantizados acompasan a los mercados a la baja.

4- *Metales*...aquí no añadiré nada, todos sabemos lo que hay, si cabe el inciso del % que deberéis invertir en ello...no recomiendo más del 25%...es algo "seguro", pero también es seguro que el mundo se acabará algún día.

5- *Inmobiliario*: habéis hecho el inciso de invertir en tierras cultivables, ya W Buffet hizo esa observación en el crash del 2008, poniendo este tipo de inversión como lo mejor a largo plazo...yo sinceramente no me veo comprando un labradío, y menos retrocediendo a la época feudal...salvo para hacer uso del derecho de pernada evidentemente 

Pisos, casas, solares, plazas de garaje, bajos comerciales...son bienes tangibles con capacidad de revalorizarse a largo plazo, y dándonos retornos en alquiler, lo malo los impuestos, y mantenimiento de las mismas, que a largo plazo pueden comerse todos los retornos, sobre todo si adquirimos viviendas antiguas o mal situadas a pesar de su bajo precio de venta. Yo aquí, y teniendo la capacidad y apareciendo la oportunidad, siempre me decantaría por bajo comercial de tamaño medio 50/80 m2, en zona urbana transitada, pudiendo ser calle peatonal de las principales de las ciudad...lo malo, es que hay pocas oportunidades, y las que hay son caras, pero no cejo en mi empeño.

6- *Criptodivisas*: a pesar de ser metalero, dispongo de BTC desde hace mucho tiempo, debo dar las gracias a un informático que en su día me recomendó comprar BTC cuando no valían nada. Lo malo que no compré demasiado...lo muy malo...que no vendí cuando estaban a 1000$...¿comprar ahora?, no recomendaría meter gran cosa aquí, es un mercado desregulado, y en España y Europa, no tiene la consideración de dinero, ya lo advertí en el foro de BTC, que tengan cuidado con las compras y ventas de BTC, pues están infringiendo la ley a l no pagar IVA, pues un BTC es un bien y no dinero...es como si yo vendo mis emails, o fotos etc...mucho cuidado con este punto, pues pueden sacar una ley con carácter retroactivo y aplicar impuestos y sanciones a este mercado...no lo puedo recomendar hasta que no se regule, y cuando se regule ya no habrá mucho que rascar.

7- *Divisas*: ya sea en formato papel o en cuenta bancaria, son un buen método para preservar la riqueza. Nada que decir del CHF, NOK, o el indeleble $ ¿por cuanto?...tampoco recomiendo meter demasiado, un 10% me parece aceptable, entendamos que cada X tiempo las monedas papel se renuevan, a pesar de seguirse aceptando por los bancos centrales, dejan de ser de curso legal...es solo un inciso para el papel moneda físico.


8- *Bienes alternativos*: componentes industriales no perecederos, herramientas, telas, aceites, productos químicos...aquí hay un amplio abanico...recordemos el aceite de almendras de clapham ... podríamos considerar también obras de arte, diamantes, joyas, (hablo de productos no perecederos al menos a 10 años vista)

10- *alimentos* : yo personalmente no los considero bienes de inversión a la escala que podemos movernos nosotros. otra cosa es tener capacidad de almacenaje (cámaras de vacío, frigoríficos, silos etc)

11- *Derivados*: La gran cuestión. Probablemente lo que más retorno pueda ofrecernos en ciclos bajistas si acertamos con el producto adecuado. De nuevo no puedo recomendar invertir más de un 10% en este peligroso producto, y menos si no se conoce su funcionamiento.

Para estar más tranquilos si se decide este punto, recomiendo un ETF inverso del DOW por ejemplo, que replique en 1X el movimiento, no busquéis apalancados 3X, a largo plazo se dejan mucha parte del movimiento a pesar de que acertemos, para el corto plazo (semanas) sí funcionan muy bien.


12- *No hacer nada*: es una opción loable, y que puede ser muy buena para estar expectantes a la caza de oportunidades de los anteriores puntos, sobre todo en RV y sector inmobiliario.

Id completando aportando, poniendo o sacando, esto es barra libre de pensamiento, y la verdad suele estar en la opinión mayoritaria...no siempre, pero suele estar. El orden de los factores no afecta el producto...los he puesto en desorden y sin prioritarios, cada cual que sume lo que pueda o reste lo que considere.

Un saludo, buen día y puente a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 May 2015)

Maestro CLAPHAMIDES¡

ESTA VD. COMO UNA CHOTA...

Lo cual en sí también es revelador. Muchos grandes visionarios cuyos asertos después se han cumplido, a pesar de su locura y misantropía, han padecido del mismo histrionismo que vd...histrión, buena alegoría para Vd.

Seguro, seguro,... en esta vida hay pocas cosas, que te vas a morir y que naciste de la flor de tu madre, eso si es seguro, pero poco mas.

Jamás se atreverán a prohibir la compraventa de los MP, sería una revolución segura, el mad-max desatado de Mel Gibson. Imaginemos ese tipo de medida tomada en India o China, donde las familias ahorran en ORO...

En todo caso, si trataran de hacerlo, o trataran de confiscarlo, mi bienvenida no sería tal, ni sería pacífica, y eso siendo yo español y teniendo poca "artillería"...imagínense un "prepper", que tienen hasta lanzagranadas...

Tampoco veo lo de que no puedas cambiarlo por ninguna moneda, o ninguna otra cosa de valor. Si hay algo antiguo en este mundo es el mercado negro, el mercado al margen del poder oficialmente establecido...no, no me lo creo.

Coincido en una cosa, lo interesante de los MP no es que mañana suba la onza a 5000 dolares, que tampoco estaría mal , Lo importante es su valor intrínseco, la reserva de valor a lo largo del tiempo.

Creo sinceramente que el exceso de vida sana le está afectando al cerebro maestro CLAPHAMIDES. No se donde leí que una intoxicación de vitaminas puede producir avitaminosis. Con lo bueno que está un buen bocata de morcón o de salchichón ibérico, y Vd. metiéndose esas mierdas por el cuerpo...no me extraña que esté tan resentido con el ser humano.

Últimamente echo mucho de menos al viejo CLAPHAM, ya sabe, compren oro, comida, antibióticos...yo me lavo las manos.


----------



## clapham (1 May 2015)

Es un error creer que puedes ganarle al enemigo siguiendo sus reglas . Es absurdo y una soberana estupidez . El 30 % de los bonos de las economias insolventes de Europa Hundida ya tienen valores negativos . 
Y no pasa nada . la gente no solo NO COBRA sino que paga al banco . 
Y por que ? Porque nadie se opondra . Del - 0,5 % lo bajaran a -1 % y de ahi al - 2 % hasta que lo pongan en - 10 % . 
COnfiscar el oro y la plata es la cosa mas facil del mundo . 
Ellos tienen " la lista " . Cuantos metaleros hay en el Reino de Espain ? muy pocos , poquisimos . Aplicando la ley de pareto el 20 % de los metaleros acaparan el 80 % de las compras . Pueden hacerlo y lo haran . 
Lo mismo que es ilegal poseer uranio , sera ilegal poseer metales . 
Puedes negarte , pero estaras inflingiendo la ley .
Lo primero sera cerrar las cuentas bancarias de los Bullion Banks . El proyecto ya esta redactado y todo en USA . Operacion Choke Point .
Pueden meter a los metales en el mismo saco del terrorismo y el trafico de drogas y decir : ISIS se financia con ORO . 
Cuando llegue el momento tiraran la red , aun no . 
La compra de pisos y de terrenos tampoco es garantia de nada . Pueden subir el IBI un 200 % o dictar una ley por la cual te obliguen a pagar segun los M2 de tierra y el numero de insectos que haya en ella . 
Los activos intangibles : bitcoins , litecoins , nerdcoins y demas mierda de hipsters valen mientras haya luz electrica . 
Lo mismo , podran impedir que uses tu dinero ( me paso a mi ) para comprar bitcoins asi que podras gastar tus BTC pero cuando quieras comprar nuevos no podras hacerlo . 
Lo tienen todo pensado y calculado . Los gurus se equivocaro nvaticinando un colapso del dolar y una inflacion galopante . El dolar se ha revalorizado un 25 % y estamos en deflacion profunda . Vaya desatino 
Estan dinamitando el sistema via deflacion . Es la opcion japonesa . 
Es menos espectacular que la opcion venezolana pero igual de efectiva y el objetivo es quedarse con todo. 
Con lo unico que no se pueden quedar es con tu tiempo . 
El tiempo es oro y la gente lo malgasta en matarse trabajando para ahorrar en bienes que luego seran confiscables . 
Siento ser objetivo y realista pero asi es la vida .


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, te daré mi opinión sobre lo que expones, ya que tampoco hay muchas más opciones...

1ª) Renta Variable: Quizás, cuando haya una fuerte corrección, se pueda seleccionar alguna acción, pero es que la única que sigo está muy deprimida, de manera que ésta ya me está indicando MUCHO respecto a dónde nos dirigimos...

2ª) Renta Fija: Es donde yo suelo estar SIEMPRE más posicionado. Quizás, la "entiendo" un poco más y siempre me ha ido bien ahí. Evidentemente, no está exenta de riesgo, pero al menos las caídas no son tan brutales y son más asumibles, aparte de que si la sigues puedes ir variando tu exposición a las diferentes "curvas". De momento, en lo que va de año, me va bien ahí, aunque no para tirar "cohetes"...

3ª) Fondos de Inversión: Yo soy bastante partidario de los referenciados a Índices, pero volvemos a lo mismo: en una fuerte corrección. También cuando se produzca, veo posibles e interesantes retornos en los que se dedican a los mercados Emergentes, especialmente en Latinoamérica y Europa del Este.

4ª) MPs: Bueno, aquí soy parte "interesada", es decir soy "metalero" por convicción, de manera que este "producto" cada cual debería primero entenderlo y luego ver cuál es la exposición que decide darle al mismo. En lo personal, un rango máximo del 25% me parece que es lo más adecuado.

5ª) Inmobiliario: Siempre interesante, aunque requiere "pasta" y conocimientos sobre el "terreno" que se pisa. Aquí, es una cuestión de oferta y demanda... Estamos en un momento donde se encuentran oportunidades bastante interesantes. Las tierras me parecen también muy dignas de tener en consideración. Tampoco me "calentaría" mucho en este apartado, ya que a la larga también puede generar bastantes "problemas"...

6ª) Criptodivisas: No creo en ellas, pero reconozco que tampoco me he dedicado a estudiarlas, aunque para qué si no me convencen... El "problema" NO es el producto en sí, que me parece "fantástico", pero tengo serias dudas de si detrás de todo ello no hay una "encerrona"... Si en su momento no entré, cuando andaba por los $5, pues no lo haré ya. Recuerdo que un amigo me lo recomendó en torno a ese precio y pensaba lo mismo que ahora. ¿Perdí una gran oportunidad? Está claro... ¿No? Aunque sigo manteniendo mi costumbre de mantenerme alejado de lo que NO entiendo, al menos en el mundo del ahorro/inversión. En cualquier caso, para quienes estén "convencidos", no deja de ser una opción...

7ª) Divisas: Creo que hay que tener, al menos un par de ellas, aparte de nuestra moneda habitual. Es una manera de "diversificar" y que siempre han estado presentes en los Patrimonios que se han generado con cierta formación financiera. Tampoco hay que "calentarse" aquí y un 5% como máximo ya me parece correcto.

8ª) Bienes alternativos: Aquí hay una gran variedad y creo bastante en ello... Desde luego, por ahí NO se pierde dinero.

9ª) Alimentos: Una buena despensa siempre es una gran inversión, aparte de ofrecer una excelente "cobertura" si las cosas se tuercen.

10ª) Derivados: Aunque a veces tengo el "gusanillo" (ya sabes que es una "ludopatía"...), pues lo único que me planteado y seguro que haré es un ETF Inverso, aunque aún no tengo decidido dónde, aunque quizás me decante por un Índice europeo (Ibex-35, DAX...), más que nada por no estar pendiente de la divisa. Tendré que ponerme a estudiarlo porque esto puede girarse totalmente en algún momento, ya sabes aquello de vender en Mayo... Aunque poco dinero y cuyas posibles "pérdidas" NO importen...

11ª) No hacer nada: Mantener la liquidez, paketazo, ya es mucho y más para los que hemos estado "pegados" a los mercados... Ahora mismo, parece la mejor opción porque se van a presentar ocasiones para "moverla"...

Realmente, paketazo, no se me ocurren más "alternativas". Bueno, SÍ, pero no al alcance de la mayoría de la gente, y es "materializar" buena parte de lo que se tenga y mandar este mundo "nuestro" a la "porra" e irse a vivir a algún apartado lugar del mundo y donde haya una calidad de vida que no precise de demasiadas "cosas"...

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## andyy (1 May 2015)

Hablando un poco de invertir en tangibles..........

Adiós oro, hola ladrillo. Blogs de Perlas de Kike


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2015)

andyy dijo:


> Hablando un poco de invertir en tangibles..........
> 
> Adiós oro, hola ladrillo. Blogs de Perlas de Kike



El sector inmobiliario ya ha demostrado su demoníaco poder, devastando nuestro país en pocos años.

Ahora diremos que la culpa fue de la banca y los créditos blandos...bla bla bla... quien compraba por 10 quería revender por 12 y quien recompraba por 12 quería vender en una semana por 20...yo mismo lo he vivido con amigos, y seguro muchos de vosotros también.

Tratad de comprar un piso decente en una ciudad grande de Estados Unidos, y veréis lo que piden, ya no entro en ciudades como Londres, dónde el precio de la vivienda es un sinsentido...Ginebra, Zúrich, Berlín...el sector inmobiliario tiene valor intrínseco, es innegable, pero a modo de inversión largoplacista le veo más problemas que beneficios. 

Ya no digo a nivel de nuestras rentas...poseo 3 pisos (no soy Rockefeller son de la familia), y solo uno alquilado, deberíais ver el monto de cargos que tengo en cuenta al año por su propiedad, luz, agua, comunidad, derramas, seguros, impuestos...es una opción, pero para mi entre el oro y el ladrillo, no hay color(a nivel de problemática y tranquilidad)...siempre hay excepciones, y podemos hallar gangas...pero como dice Fernando, hay que saber bien dónde pisamos, y lo que compramos y lo que pretendemos hacer con el inmueble.

Para un ciudadano de a pie con 100.000€ para invertir la opción inmobiliaria ha de ser muy meditada, ya que no es fácil deshacer la posición una vez iniciada...el oro podemos venderlo de la noche a la mañana y no trae gastos extra.

Ojo, es solo una opinión, si se poseen 10 millones de €, la cosa es diferente.

Un saludo, y a ver que sacamos de todo esto.


----------



## sierramadre (1 May 2015)

La unica opcion para que no te roben es disfrutarlo gastandolo ahora que aun lo tienes, si te gusta viajar pues a viajar, si te gusta tener una gran casa...un gran coche...pues a por ellos y si disfrutas con tu coleccion de oros y platas pues adelante.

A mi como las acciones o los apuntes bancarios no me reportsn nada a de hoy pues paso de ellos...hay que disfrutar el hoy....el mañana no se sabe si lo veremos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 May 2015)

andyy dijo:


> Hablando un poco de invertir en tangibles..........
> 
> Adiós oro, hola ladrillo. Blogs de Perlas de Kike



me permito entrar al trapo con kike y sus perlas, pero la verdad es que citar al cabeza visible de blackrock, y que te recomiende comprar arte, o pisos en manhattan o londres, es no entender nada.

Compraría arte si tuviese idea, pero el arte no es dinero, puede preservar valor, e incluso revalorizarse, luego es una inversión.
En cuanto a los pisos en manhattan, y londres, estás supeditado a que la burbuja siga inflándose, y ya sabemos qué pasa con las burbujas. 

Los pisos no son dinero, son activos, y por lo tanto una inversión.
Cada país, ciudad y mercado es un mundo, y hay que estudiarlo.

Es verdad que el oro, y la plata son dinero, y que actualmente no son lo que eran, por qué? Porque los bancos centrales están interesados en ello.
Dicen que nunca nadie ha luchado contra la FED y ha ganado. 
Creo que yo veré la derrota de la FED, y el descubrimiento del verdadero precio de los metales preciosos. Cuándo? A saber.


----------



## SOY (1 May 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> La unica opcion para que no te roben es disfrutarlo gastandolo ahora que aun lo tienes, si te gusta viajar pues a viajar, si te gusta tener una gran casa...un gran coche...pues a por ellos y si disfrutas con tu coleccion de oros y platas pues adelante.
> 
> A mi como las acciones o los apuntes bancarios no me reportsn nada a de hoy pues paso de ellos...hay que disfrutar el hoy....el mañana no se sabe si lo veremos.



Y que coño, que viva la deuda! y que ahorre su puta madre!. Gástatelo hoy y mañana dios dirá! (en cristiano... que paguen otros y que trabaje Rita la cantaora).

Esa mentalidad hedonista nos va a llevar al colapso como sociedad y como especie.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: El tema inmobiliario es para entenderlo y a mí no me suele gustar mucho, pero porque tendría que dedicar una parte importante de mi Patrimonio y yo ya voy de "retiro"... Ahora bien, tengo un familiar directo que se está moviendo muy bien en ese terreno, pero sin animo especulativo, ya que su pretensión es la de ser "rentista"... De momento, le está yendo de "coña", ya que aunque ha asumido deuda, ha comprado muy barato y en lugares céntricos de dos importantes poblaciones de mí Comunidad. A las "malas" podría liquidar sin demasiados problemas y obtendría ganancias. Ya he comentado que todo en esta vida es cuestión de oferta y demanda.

He leído algunas aportaciones respecto a la vivienda y, la verdad, es que históricamente siempre ha sido un activo muy valorado... Y os voy a poner un simple ejemplo: en el Siglo I d.C., en Roma, la vivienda tenía un precio cuatro veces superior a la de cualquier otra ciudad del Imperio. Es más, la especulación inmobiliaria era brutal y eran famosos los "incendios" o qué creéis que fue el incendio de Roma atribuido a Nerón. Por si lo desconocéis, ese episodio tuvo dos "partes": el primer incendio que ya fue de extraordinarias dimensiones y que fue seguido por un segundo que -casualidades de la vida...- se originó en la vivienda del Jefe de su Pretorio...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2015 at 14:48 ----------

Y sigue el "azote" a los MPS. Hace escasos minutos: Oro a $1172,80 y Plata a $16,013... La parte positiva es que el EUR sigue subiendo respecto al USD...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Interesante artículo... Algunos "vende humos" deberían echarle un vistazo...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 May 2015)

en línea de lo que comentaba ayer

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

gracias paketazo , a mi modo de ver,,,

-Renta variable , es mi asignatura pendiente en la que no estoy posicionado.
-Renta fija ,,, ni con un palo , creo que no es el momento.
-Fondos , en el pasado he tenido algún fondo de inversión , pero actualmente , si no conoces el tema a fondo, mi caso , prefiero mantenerme al margen.
-Metales , , posicionado 
-Inmobiliario , posicionado , no descarto aumentarlo , pero no es mi intención actualmente
-Criptodivisas ,,, antes renta fija
-Divisas , solo tengo euros , y estoy aprendiendo aquí que podría comprar alguna cosita.
-Bienes alternativos , según mis necesidades posicionado , placas solares entraría aquí? porque en un futuro no descarto una inversión.
-Alimentos , altamente posicionado no solo para mi , sino para mi entorno mas inmediato
-NO hacer nada ,,,, es en el punto que estoy , y espero saber aguantar aquí el tiempo correcto

ya veo que no me quedan muchas opciones , pero solo una cosa tengo clara,,, mi intención no es el buscar un pelotazo,,,,
con no perder me conformo ,,,, bien , seguiremos dándole vueltas ,,, saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (1 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Es un error creer que puedes ganarle al enemigo siguiendo sus reglas . Es absurdo y una soberana estupidez . El 30 % de los bonos de las economias insolventes de Europa Hundida ya tienen valores negativos .
> Y no pasa nada . la gente no solo NO COBRA sino que paga al banco .
> Y por que ? Porque nadie se opondra . Del - 0,5 % lo bajaran a -1 % y de ahi al - 2 % hasta que lo pongan en - 10 % .
> COnfiscar el oro y la plata es la cosa mas facil del mundo .
> ...



Por supuesto que es posible todo lo que dice. También es posible que no ocurra nada de ello. La realidad es compleja.

Humildemente le digo que si se llegan a tomar esas medidas será en un contexto en que todo este muy muy deteriorado, sin imperio de la ley, en unas condiciones de anarquía crecientes. Hay líneas rojas que harían que se produjese un estallido social...si, hasta en hispanistán las hay.

Por ejemplo, muy probablemente para el 80% de españoles que no invierte en los mercados que los intereses de los bonos se vayan a terreno negativo puede que no tenga mucha importancia...ahora bien, si mañana anuncian una reducción de las pensiones de un 25%, y otra del sueldo de los funcionarios de otro 25%...entonces si que habría burbuja de escopetas correderas.

La cocción de la rana va a ser lenta, al menos es la intención, y en eso le doy la razón. Han elegido la japonización en la macro y la chinificación en la micro.

Ahora bien, ellos desconocen esas líneas rojas?? NO. Rotundamente.

Nos la van a meter poco a poco. Solo la puntita...solo la puntita¡¡¡ Y así de puntita en puntita...toda ella.

Precisamente por lo que dice Vd. de la importancia del colectivo de metaleros no creo que jamás vayan por ahí las medidas. Se trata de llevar al matadero al 90% de la plebe, sin estridencias, sin radicalismos...cuesta abajo pero poco a poco.

Y por ello siempre dejaran vías de escape...los radicalismos chirrían, delatan, evidencian...y como le digo, si actualmente ya hay mercado negro, sería la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que en una situación de guerra o preguerra, llegado el caso del desorden que contemplamos como posible, el mercado negro se paraliza...

Todos los días yo cometo alguna ilegalidad...Vd. maestro???

Por último, esa hipótesis tan manida ya en el foro de que la economía yanki se recupera y de que por ello el dolar va parriba...traería un argumentario pesado de enumerar ahora mismo.

Digamos que yo en esto soy Labordista...los capitales en dolares vuelven al hogar...esta abundancia de dolares mantiene los tipos bajos...pero si la velocidad de circulación del petro-dolar disminuye y muchos paises ya empiezan a plantearse en abandonar la moneda americana para sus transacciones internacionales...si no hay demanda de dolares o esta disminuye Vd. me dirá¡
Y este posible síntoma, de ser certero...no preludia nada bueno para el tio Sam.

Ni para nadie.

Con todo respeto por Vd., disfruto mucho leyendo sus fabulosos post y "thankeandole", pero debe ser cierto lo que Vd. dice de que al Clapham no cabe comprenderle sino amarle.

De hecho estos últimos días creo que no se entiende ni Vd. mismo.

Editado para corregir imprecisión en cuanto a lo que dice J. Laborda...


----------



## sierramadre (1 May 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Y que coño, que viva la deuda! y que ahorre su puta ñmadre!. Gástatelo hoy y mañana dios dirá! (en cristiano... que paguen otros y que trabaje Rita la cantaora).
> 
> Esa mentalidad hedonista nos va a llevar al colapso como sociedad y como especie.
> .
> ...



Y putas.....y farlopa......el madmax se acerca....arrepentios de lo que no hayais hecho.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 May 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">What did people across the globe buy when their currency inflated in recent years? US Dollars! Wait till it all rushes to gold...</p>&mdash; BullionStar (@KoosJansen) <a href="https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/594169075099664384">Mayo 1, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Me gustaría felicitarle, *******, por sus comentarios, pero por el trasfondo que dejan entrever y, por tanto, me mantengo ajeno a la "confrontación" que tienen Vds. En cualquier caso, ya es conocida mi posición al respecto, aunque acepto todas aquellas opiniones "anti-metaleras" que se formulen con cierto rigor y, por supuesto, respeto. Otra cosa es que las pueda compartir...

Respecto al "Mercado Negro" es que no se pueden poner "puertas al campo", así de sencillo. Y es que éste es tan antiguo como la profesión más antigua del mundo... Hasta cierto punto, me considero un "conocedor" de la Historia de Roma y anda que no existió el Mercado Negro durante todo el Imperio y allí la REPRESIÓN no era "comparable" a la nuestra, pero porque se utilizaban métodos muy expeditivos... También la gente solía tener bastante más "huevos" que en nuestra civilización.

Lo que me resulta llamativo es que un Cubano no le dé la importancia que tiene y es que, precisamente, en Cuba llevan la "hostia" con esa práctica... Y os dejo un artículo sobre La Salada...

- La Salada, el gran mercado negro de Latinoamérica | Internacional | EL PA

Y esto no es nada al lado de Petare, un gigantesco barrio en las afueras de Caracas...

Son simples ejemplos que he querido dejar, pero de GRAN magnitud...

Bueno, *******, me gustaría seguir leyéndole por aquí, aunque seguramente que no coincidiremos en bastantes cosas, al menos en el aspecto "metalero" y su "defensa" creo que NO hay "divergencias".

Por cierto, ayer leí un interesante artículo y que voy a enlazar, ya que de alguna manera está relacionado con lo que últimamente estamos debatiendo. Es muy interesante...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-29/going-rogue-15-ways-detach-system

Saludos.

Desconozco el motivo de que no me dejen poner el nick correctamente. Me refiero a B-R-A-X-T-O-N. Y, SÍ timi, las placas solares entran en el apartado que indicas.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 May 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Muy interesante lo que la cuestión que expone *paketazo* y las respuestas diversas vertidas.

A mí me gustaría matizar algo que es imprescindible tener claro antes de optar por alguna opción (o varias de ellas).

Antes de saber "qué" yo optaría por poner al principio el "cómo", me explico, podréis elegir alguna y acertar, o algunas y al hacer un balance veréis que han acertado, pero, de la manera como invierte el ciudadano de a pie, los beneficios suelen mermar bastante respecto al tiempo empleado, pensad bien ese "cómo" y quizás ese sea el factor decisivo para recoger beneficios o entregar nuestro dinero a otros.

¿Os habéis preguntado cómo lo hace nuestra castuza y su séquito?, Quizás el cómo lo hacen nos puede dar una visión de cual es nuestro lugar en estos menesteres, no os fieis de nadie ni creáis cantos de sirena, buscad esa manera de "Invertir bien" y os podréis ahorrar desvelos, tiempo y dolores de cabeza.

Señores, os pongo un ejemplo (cualquier parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia):

Por un lado tenemos a un chico muy avezado que se pasa todo el día analizando la manera de invertir sus ahorros, pasan incontables horas antes de elegir (prácticamente todo su tiempo libre después del trabajo) una buena opción, esta vez sus análisis le han llevado a una empresa de las grandes de nuestro terruño, aunque el mercado local no le gusta, tiene como norma general dejar a un lado sus valoraciones personales y ceñirse a su sistema (los negocios son los negocios).

La empresa en cuestión tiene altas probabilidades de bajar de los 6,80€ hasta los 5,20€ por acción, para posteriormente volver a su nivel "normal". Se mete de lleno y hace estudios, simulaciones, revisa los datos varias veces, crea su estrategia, la cual consiste en ponerse corto en los 6,70€ (confirmando la caída) para vender en los 5,20€ (con orden de venta a partir de 5,80€) y después ponerse largo nuevamente cuando esté a 5,30€ para vender a partir de 6,50€.

Ha pensado que para la ocasión, puede permitirse arriesgar un 20% del dinero que tiene destinado a invertir, eso hace cerca de 7,000€, así que entrará con 1.000 acciones.

Ahora sólo se centra en esa acción y sin quitarle ojo, se queda a la espera de la señal adecuada para entrar.

Por otra parte, una chica le pide un coche nuevo a su pudiente papi, como la chiquilla se ha emperrado con un cochecito muy mono no muy caro (algo así como de 18.000€) el padre decide darle el gusto, además acaba de sacarse el permiso de conducir y la niñita necesitará coche para ir a la uni.

Así que el Papi va a ver a su amigo el director del banco a ver que tiene por ahí que le dé un beneficio de al menos 18.000€, su amigo (de muchos años y compañero de no pocos "negocios exitosos") le comenta que va a ver "un ataque especulativo" contra "su" banco, pero que se recuperará enseguida, así que le dice que las acciones bajarán hasta 5,50€ y que volverán a subir quizás hasta los 7€; pero que necesita al menos unos 100k para poder realizar la operación.

El Papi, le dice que ponga una orden de compra de 20.000 acciones cuando éstas se pongan a 5,50€ y posteriormente una orden de venta a los 6,50€ (ya ha hecho varias operaciones de ese tipo y sabe que cuando él compre a 5,50€ muy posiblemente baje más, pero sabe que puede tirarse fluctuando y no quiere estar pegado a las acciones por "calderilla", también a la hora de vender sabe que 6,50€ se pondrán enseguida y no habrá problemas para vender porque las gacelillas estarán interesadas, además se puede tirar mucho tiempo en llegar a los 7€ y no es plan.

Para llevar la operación, transfiere de una cuenta de un banco en un país "puyolizado" donde está domiciliada una empresa de él a una cuenta del banco de su amigo (que también es de la empresa)

De igual forma, va a ver a su amigo del concesionario a ver el coche para su niña, su amigo le hace precio especial de 17,000€, pero con muchos extras (estaría valorado en 21,000€), el Papi le pide un descuento extra a cambio de "información privilegiada"; entonces el del concesionario le hace varias triquiñuelas como que sería coche de empresa "que viene a himbertir", plan renove consiguiendo un chevy de + de 10 años por 4 chavos (si al final los chevys van a estar buscados, jeje), entre otras cosas. 

Así que consigue un precio de 15,000€ para el coche de la niña, hacen el pedido y se van a ver al colega del banco...

Comienza la jugada:
Se confirma la bajada de la acción se pone a 6,60€ en unos minutos, el chico avezado está a punto de hacerse con sus cortos, pero el gobierno los prohíbe, joer! primer problema, no pasa nada, me espero a los largos, dice.

Llega a los 5,50€, las órdenes del Papi y el del concesionario (y algunos amigos más) se ejecutan, el del banco al igual que otros bancos se habían creado una buena cantidad de acciones para palear las bajadas (órdenes de más arriba -del verdadero dueño del banco-), así que a los 5,50€ era el primer contraataque.

Debido a las masivas órdenes de compra, el precio se mantiene entre los 5,60€ y 5,45€, el cual aún es muy alto para el chico avezado, así que decide esperar un poco más (sin quitar ojo a la acción), entonces se acaba la munición de los amigos de los de los bancos y la acción cae nuevamente hasta los 5,30€, entonces sacan el arma secreta: utilizan el dinero recibido de las inyecciones de capital -que el pueblo "amablemente" se lo ha cedido-.

Así que los osos al ver la ingente cantidad de ordenes de compra tiran la toalla y se dan el piro. En esos momentos de impase, el chico avezado no lo tiene claro porque su AT se ha vuelto loco, recalcula y los gráficos le confirman que a los 5,50€ ya es alcista.

Perfora los 5,50€ como la mantequilla, entonces el chico avezado compra a mercado y tiene suerte, porque consigue las acciones a un promedio de 5,60€, después de tanto tiempo consigue entrar.

En nada la acción se pone a 6,50€, se ejecutan las órdenes de venta de los "amiguetes" y la acción parece que se debilita, el chico avezado se acojona porque la acción baja a 6,40€, decide aguantar.

Los amiguetes recogen beneficios, hacen una buena comilona en uno de los mejores sitios de la ciudad (curiosamente hay muchas comilonas de esas en todo nuestro terruño), la niña recibe su coche a la hora del café (traído personalmente por el director del mejor concesionario de la zona junto con un regalo por parte de la marca (una estancia en un spa wapo). El director del banco comunica que le han dado un plus muy especial y encima recibe algunos generosos sobres de sus amigos.

Todos se quedan muy contentos y los dineros vuelven a sus países de origen 8con un pico extra) sin apenas pagar impuestos ni comisiones. 

Volvamos al chico avezado, por suerte los massmierda entran en acción y no paran de anunciar los buenos resultados del banco, poniendo la acción a 6,80, entonces entran las gacelillas (ya es momento de obtener los beneficios de la inyección de capital).

La acción se pone a 6,95€, el chico avezado ya está muy nervioso y cansado, pone un stop a los 6,80E y se va a descansar. De repente hay un gap a la baja y lo saca en los 6,80€, después la acción llega a los 7,05€ y se queda en el rango de 7,10€ y 6,80€.

El chico avezado respira tranquilo, aunque no fue una jugada maestra, ha conseguido un beneficio de 1.200€ con sólo una inversión de 5.600€ ¡¡+ de un 21% en tan sólo unos días!! (claro, no cuenta todo el tiempo que empleó en hacer esa operación).

Llega Montoro y le pide 336€ en concepto de impuesto revolucionario (un 28% para su caso) y no se acordaba que las comisiones se llevaron alrededor de 30€, pero bueno 834€ sigue siendo muy buen beneficio...

Esperemos que para la declaración de la renta no cambien las reglas y le exijan un pico más...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Refinanciado, muy elaborado, pero supongo que te refieres a los más "pardillos" y es que por aquí anda gente ya curada de "espantos"... El ejemplo que me pones NO es el más usual en gente avezada en los mercados, pero SÍ que suele darse en la gente más común o que llega tarde a los "cantos de sirenas" y es a quienes, evidentemente, te refieres. Hay que reconocer que te lo has "currado"...

Por cierto, en todos los movimientos que se efectúan con el Ahorro/Inversión se tienen en cuenta muchas variables y, por supuesto, el "impuesto" -uno más...- a Montoro... De ahí, que una de las "ideas" formuladas en el hilo, de cara a las "herencias", es dejar una parte del Patrimonio en MPs y que el fisco se las "maraville"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2015)

*refinanciado* los chivatazos y demás información privilegiada ha existido, existe, y existirá siempre...el COMO...no debe de preocuparnos demasiado, lo que nos debe preocupar es saber las armas que tenemos a nuestro alcance: palos y piedras...bueno, pues bien es lo que hay, otros van con AK47, M16, y bombas de racimo...sin embargo puedes cargártelos mientras duermen con una buena pedrada, y esconderte de su plomo durante el día en madrigueras profundas. ESTRATEGIA

La niña tendrá su coche, el papi hará una buena operación, el del concesionario sacará buena tela, y el chaval honrado y currante se sentirá feliz dentro de su ignorancia al respecto del "cotarro"

Yo no tengo amigos con información privilegiada, tampoco tengo la posibilidad de pertenecer a una SICAV de millonarios, no dispongo de cuentas en paraísos fiscales, ni empresas en el extranjero para ocultar plusvalías...¿Qué tengo?...

1- tiempo finito
2- dinero escaso
3- plataformas caras y lentas
4- vinculo emocional con Montoro, una vez al año al menos.
5- conocimiento de mi ignorancia
6- mayor aversión al riesgo a cada invierno que cargo sobre mi lomo.
7- ganas de estar tranquilo
8- disfrutar de la familia
9- humildad y honradez en la medida de lo posible.

Olvidaros de algoritmos, ecuaciones de rentabilidad, estrategias unificadas, movimientos de grandes manos fuertes, datos macro-micro...es más sencillo que eso...esperad a ver los índices por los suelos, cuando veáis en las noticias diarias que la bolsa cae un 4%, que está a un 10% de mínimos de 5 años, cuando ya nadie recomiende entrar en bolsa, cuando los gurús digan que todavía queda un 40% de bajada...ahí, es cuando deberéis de comprar 3 o 4 valores diversificados sectorialmente, a poder ser con dividendo y en varias divisas diferentes...luego, en 2 o 3 años, veréis como al menos sacáis un 30% a vuestra inversión mientras descansáis tranquilos en el porche de casa viendo como una chavala pija se le pincha el coche que le regaló su padre delante de vuestra casa, y no sabe cambiar una rueda, no tiene cobertura en el iPhone 8, y la invitáis a tomar un refresco mientras le explicáis como se cambia una rueda...ella amablemente os dirá que os presentará a su padre, que es un importante hombre de negocios, y os da su número personal para que le llaméis, pues os ofrecerá participar en una inversión única... cogeréis el número de teléfono escrito en una bonita tarjeta brillante, y lo pondréis en el recibidor al lado de otras tarjetas de pizzerías, veterinarios, aseguradoras...saldréis al porche de nuevo a ver la puesta de sol, y sonreiréis con una cerveza fría en la mano...sin necesidad de más complicaciones.

eso es lo que debemos entender...todo lo demás es complicarse la vida a mi modo de ver "malvivir"...os lo dice alguien que malvivió ganando bastante dinero durante varios años, y ahora con bien poco es feliz y duerme por la noches a pierna suelta sin necesidad de ansiolíticos ni antiácidos.

Un saludo


----------



## nekcab (1 May 2015)

Paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> 4- *vinculo emocional* con Montoro, una vez al año al menos.
> 5- conocimiento de mi ignorancia
> ...



Destacables esos puntos, pero el de la negrita... me has hecho reír jodío.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Destacables esos puntos, pero el de la negrita... me has hecho reír jodío.



:XX::XX::XX: Me estaba "descojonando" y apareces tú... A paketazo sólo le ha faltado abrir una tesis sobre: "Las parejas con un vínculo emocional sufren menos..." Aunque el "careto" de Montoro sería digno para sustituir a Béla Lugosi... :XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (1 May 2015)

Creo que estais sacando las cosas de contexto . El clapham puede que de la impresion de ser anti-metalero pero NIET . 
Si lo fuera no estaria cargando soberanos ( dos al mes ) . 
Compro soberanos porque SE que antes de que llegue el colapso podre venderlos trankilamente por cash , llevarme ( o transferir ) la pasta a Cuba y comprarme mi apartamentazo en El Vedado . 
Nada de La Vibora , ni Marianao , ni Guanabacoa...VEDADOOOOOOO
Si puede ser un tercero pa arriba con terraza . 
Luego lo alquilo en WIMDU y le saco pasta . 25 $ diarios . La gente paga en mi cuenta , digo ..en la cuenta de mi Ltd en £ . 
Tendria entonces dos ingresos el chevy y el apartamento . 
Todavia me falta un buen pico , como un ano para completar pero oye el tiempo se va volando . Si manana se hunde la £ yo estoy cubierto con oro , si la £ sube , pues el apartamento ( en $ ) me sale mas barato .
Creo que a corto plazo , como hedge esta bien , pero el oro es solo un activo de paso , algo intermedio entre el cash y los activos definitivos 
pisos , locales , negocios , garajes . Un activo es algo que pone dinero en tu bolsillo . El oro no genera dividendos , ni en euros , ni en £ 
Es mejor que el cash , pero el objetivo ultimo es tener un activo que
genere cash flow .


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 May 2015)

The Dollar Joins the Currency Wars by Nouriel Roubini - Project Syndicate

Asomando la patita¿? 
Moreover, verbal intervention will be followed by policy action, because slower growth and low inflation – partly triggered by a strong dollar – will induce the Fed to exit zero policy rates later and more slowly than expected. That will reverse some of the dollar’s recent gains and shield growth and inflation from downside risks.

Parece ser que preocupa un dólar fuerte. Ya lo hemos hablado, ahora mismo el dólar está corrigiendo, pero se espera que traspase los 100 en el dólar index y se vaya sobre los 115 o 120 este mismo año. 

Habrá QE4, y si suben el precio del dinero será testimonial.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2015)

*clapham* de todo lo que has escrito me quedo con esto : *me falta un buen pico , como un ano *


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Yo también veo el Índice del Dólar en torno a los 115-120 y es posible que durante este año. Ahora bien, esperemos que sea "suficiente" y se quede ahí, porque como le dé por buscar los 160 de 1985 ya nos podemos "agarrar los machos"... Esta Crisis cada vez se está pareciendo más a la del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión. ¡Ojo! a ese posible Crack "futuro", porque seguiría unas pautas que ya conocemos...

Mira, Ladrillófilo, los motivos que yo veo para esa subida en el Índice del USD son básicamente dos: "refugio" = MIEDO (te quedas con la que más te convenza) y NECESIDAD DE DESAPALANCAMIENTO... Habrá necesidad de hacerse con Doláres para pagar la brutal cantidad de deuda nominada en esa divisa. Ya no te digo con una mínima subida de las tasas por parte de la FED...

Teniendo en cuenta que los fundamentos de la Economía americana son puro "HUMO", pues en esa subida del USD hay que barajar otras posibilidades y, entre ellas, figura la sombra alargada de una posible RECESIÓN MUNDIAL. De hecho, sin los "maquillajes", podemos decir que seguimos en la MISMA que dio origen a esta Crisis y que algunos dieron por finalizada hace tiempo... El último a "destiempo" ha sido el inefable Rajoy, que NO se entera nunca de nada o más bien que ya nació así, es decir MENTIROSO...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 May 2015)

Les vengo leyendo de hace mucho tiempo. Llevo poco tiempo invirtiendo en oro y plata, la verdad que soy novatillo y aquí hay personal que sabe mucho de esto. Así que de momento les leo. Y aprendo...eso siempre...cada día desde que empece a leer el foro allá por 2008.

De momento tengo mas bullion que otra cosa. Aunque ya voy cargando alguna monedilla cada par de meses. Para 2017 me gustaría tener la mitad de mis ahorros, que no son grandes, en oro y plata. He tenido ocasión de viajar a un par de paises de Asia y también he comprado algunas piedras preciosas, no muchas pero creo que si las vendiera aquí, sacaría un buen pico.

Otra parte de mis ahorros va a ir a un pedazo de tierra, fuera de España, donde poder morar en caso de no poder seguir viviendo aquí. En la montaña y bien alejadito de núcleos de población grandes.

En mi modesta opinión en 2017 se avecina un cambio de ritmo, a mucho peor, en lo que se refiere al cambio de paradigma económico que nos ha tocado vivir. Y se avecina al mismo tiempo un cambio de ciclo en lo espiritual también muy grave para la humanidad.

Es curioso pero CLAPHAM piensa que su contrato de arrendamiento en plena hecatombe económica y social, que es lo que siempre ha postulado, le producirá beneficios.

Contrato amparado en qué seguridad jurídica??

En la de las armas???

El lado ancho de la botella siempre para él...

En lo demás coincido, los MP son interesantes para cambiarlos por otros bienes. Claro que a ver quien es el guapo que acierta cuanto toca la séptima trompeta y toca vender...llegado el momento.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 May 2015)

Buenos días,

*Fernando*, respecto a mis post anterior y tu respuesta, pues no sé que decirte, el tema fiscal y los "chivatazos" marcan la diferencia y por mucho que se tengan los "huevos pelados", ocasiona que no desarrolles tus cualidades inversoras como podrías hacerlo.

Por ejemplo, conozco a un colega tal y como dices (con mucha experiencia y muy avezado), el vivió gran parte de su vida en Suiza y operaba sin apenas impuestos (no recuerdo exactamente cómo lo hacía). Pero ya sabéis, el terruño es el terruño y la morriña siempre gana, así que volvió.

Al darse cuenta de los costes fiscales aquí, decidió retirarse de este tipo de operaciones, incluso ganando mucho, no le salía a cuenta operar, así que optó por los Planes de Pensiones a través de Fondos de Inversiones en el extranjero y ahí se mueve (aprovechando las ventajas fiscales).

De vez en cuando, para quitarse el mono hace alguna operación pero de pocos miles para no perder la costumbre.

*Paketazo*, muy buena tu respuesta, eso nos abre la siguiente cuestión:

¿Realmente necesitamos lo que pretendemos?, siempre estamos buscando ganar más, tener más, pero... ¿para qué?

_Fábula empresarial: El pescador y el empresario

Un rico empresario paseaba por el puerto, cuando observó a un modesto pescador. El pescador regresaba con sus redes en su pequeña barca, y al desembarcar al muelle, el empresario advirtió un cubo lleno de pescados. El rico empresario se aproximó al pescador y aseveró:

– ¡Es un pescador muy bueno! Usted sólo y con esa pequeña barca ha pescado demasiados peces ¿cuánto tiempo dedica a la pesca?

El pescador respondió:

– Pues mire usted, yo la verdad es que nunca me levanto antes de las 8:30. Desayuno con mis hijos y mi mujer, llevo a mis hijos a la escuela y acompaño a mi mujer al trabajo, luego voy tranquilamente al muelle, donde subo a mi barca para ir a pescar. Estoy una hora u hora y media, como mucho, y vuelvo con los peces que necesito, ni más ni menos. Al llegar a tierra, me recuesto en un camastro a leer el periódico mientras disfruto del paisaje, luego voy a casa a preparar lo que pesqué, y paso la tarde tranquilo, hasta que vienen mis hijos y disfrutamos haciendo juntos los deberes, paseando, jugando…

– Entonces me dice que en sólo una hora y media ha pescado ¡todos estos peces! Definitivamente usted es un pescador extraordinario. ¿Ha pensado en dedicar más horas al día a la pesca?

– ¿Para qué? Pregunta el pescador.

– Pues porque si invierte más tiempo en pescar, 8 horas por ejemplo, usted tendría 8 veces más peces, y así tendría un superávit de peces que le permitirá venderlos y ¡obtener dinero!

– ¿Para qué? Pregunta una vez más el pescador.

– Pues, mire usted, con más dinero usted podría comprar una barca más grande, o incluso contratar a pescadores para que salgan a faenar con usted, y así tener más capturas.

– Y el pescador insistente pregunta una vez más ¿Para qué?

– Pues con este incremento de ventas, su ingreso neto sería envidiable. Su flujo de efectivo sería el propicio para llegar a tener una pequeña flota de barcos, y así, hacer crecer una empresa de pesqueros que le harían a usted muy rico.

– ¿Para qué?

– ¿Pero usted no ha entendido nada? Con este pequeño imperio de pesca, usted sólo tendría que preocuparse por dirigir su empresa, tendría todo el tiempo del mundo, para hacer lo que le venga en gana. No tendría que madrugar nunca, podría desayunar cada día con su familia, podría jugar con sus hijos por la tarde…

– Por lo que veo mi señor, el que no ha entendido nada es usted. Dijo el pescador mientras tomaba el periódico y se recostaba en su camastro.
_

Está claro que utilizar el dinero con cabeza, prever que pueden venir vacas flacas o que en la vejez no podremos trabajar, hace que haya especial interés por ahorrar y asegurarse que el dinero ahorrado no pierda poder adquisitivo, (lo cual me parece básico a realizar y de hecho, lo hago).

Pero de ahí a obsesionarse por tener más, perdiendo gran parte de tu vida en ello, yo pienso que no compensa.

_"Pobre no es el que tiene menos, sino el que necesita infinitamente mas para ser feliz"._
Agustín de Hipona

El mejor stop que puedes tener, es cuando decides que ya es suficiente y te dedicas a vivir.

Saludos


----------



## timi (2 May 2015)

Refinanciado , con tu permiso he modificado mi firma

si no pasa nada grave , cosa difícil ,,, mi intención es poner el stop definitivo entre 10-15 años ,,,,::

ese es mi objetivo , pero pienso disfrutar al máximo durante el camino.

saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (2 May 2015)

********* muy buena observación, hay algunos que se preparan su madmax particular, lo hacen a la carta (a su imagen y semejanza), en el cual todos perderán menos ellos.

La gracia está en tomar en cuenta las mayores variables y ser lo suficientemente objetivo para poder vislumbrar un poco lo que nos espera.

Por ejemplo, por casualidades de la vida cambié de ciudad, y alquilé la vivienda sin ningún problema hasta hace un par de años, la crisis ocasionó que mi mejor inquilino (por más de 7 años) tuviera que irse del país a buscarse los garbanzos.

En esos últimos 2 años las he pasado putas para poder cobrar el alquiler porque cada mes tenía que llamar a los diversos inquilinos que he tenido para insistirles que me pagaran (que el pago podía llegar hasta el día 20).

El último (de estos 2 años), ya ha dejado de pagarme, ahora está en trámite el desalojo, menos mal que en su día hicimos un seguro que cubrirá todo este tiempo (ríanse de los seguros). Económicamente sólo perderé el coste del aboganster y los trámites, pero los cabreos, los desplazamientos y el tiempo perdido no me los quitará nadie.

Irónicamente hace poco más de 2 años estaba buscando otra vivienda para comprarla y destinarla al alquiler (el negocio iba viento en popa), incluso al decirme mi antiguo inquilino que se iba, no cambió mi plan, eso sí, cambiaron algunas cosas, sólo estaba expensas a alquilarla nuevamente para seguir con mi búsqueda. Pero ahora ni de coña, sólo espero que no me la dejen destrozada para que la reforma no me salga muy cara.

La seguiré alquilando y ya sólo será cuestión de suerte, porque la cosa no está para que haya mucha gente con capacidad de pagar un alquiler formalmente y a tiempo, los últimos inquilinos la pasaban putas porque su negocio no les va muy bien, por ello yo intentaba ser tolerante y en la medida de lo posible aguantaba hasta donde se podía, pero ya cuando dejaron de pagar (parece que el morro les venció) y no tenían ninguna intención de irse, no hubo otra que comenzar el juicio.

Con esta experiencia, eso del "a mi no me pasará porque soy superman" ya no cuela. Todo lo que sucede a nivel "macro" o fuera de nuestro país nos afecta de una u otra forma, mientras mejor se esté informado y seamos lo más objetivos posible, sabremos para donde tirar (incluso al monte).

Cualquier día nos podemos quedar sin internet en un instante, mirad esta noticia en donde la capacidad de hacerlo no está en duda, sino cómo utilizarla (es una realidad):

Estados Unidos debate cómo usar un misil microondas que es capaz de dejar K.O. a ciudades enteras


Spoiler



Por futurista que parezca CHAMP (siglas en inglés del Proyecto de Misil Avanzado Antielectrónico de Microondas de Alta Potencia) no es un mero concepto de diseño. Es un arma completamente nueva y funcional, que está lista para su despliegue por el ejército de Estados Unidos y que promete destruir sólo los equipos electrónicos en su radio de acción, pero sin tocar un pelo a las personas y los animales.

Keith Coleman, responsable del proyecto en Boeing, se ufanaba en 2012 del éxito de las primeras pruebas, que demuestran que el dispositivo es capaz de freir a distancia ordenadores, teléfonos móviles, o sistemas de control eléctrico, entre otros muchos dispositivos. 

"Esta tecnología abre una nueva era en la guerra moderna", señalaba Koleman, que además recordaba que la precisión del CHAMP es tal que permite atacar sólo un edificio sin afectar a los colindantes. "A medio plazo, esta tecnología podría ser utilizada para dejar fuera de combate los sistemas del enemigo antes incluso de que lleguen los primeros aviones o las primeras tropas", añade.

En una época en la que la mayor parte del equipamiento militar depende de una forma u otra de sistemas electrónicos, CHAMP permitiría -por ejemplo- dejar K.O. a un centro de mando y control, inutilizar un sistema antitanque o convertir en chatarra unas gafas de visión nocturna. 

Es fácil imaginar también su uso en instalaciones civiles, como grandes centros de datos o centrales eléctricas: un ataque a estas infraestructuras podría paralizar ciudades enteras y no causar una sola baja.

Microondas a toda potencia

La clave de este misil es un pequeño equipamiento fabricado por Raytheon, un módulo que es capaz de lanzar varios pulsos de microondas y de dirigirlos al objetivo, y con tamaño suficientemente reducido como para ser montado en un misil. El resto de sus especificaciones son sin embargo aún secretas.

No se conoce en detalle cuál es la fuente de energía utilizada para emitir las ondas. Tampoco la frecuencia de esos pulsos, ni su potencia, que es en todo caso suficiente como para que los equipos afectados dejen de funcionar por completo (a diferencia de los sistemas destinados a causar interferencias, cuyos efectos son sólo temporales).

El secreto en este caso es clave no sólo para mantener el liderazgo tecnológico de Estados Unidos, sino también para evitar que los enemigos de la superpotencia puedan diseñar sistemas electrónicos resistentes al CHAMP mediante blindajes electromagnéticos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh1rgy25XhU

Lo que sí está claro es que la tecnología está lista para ser usada, pero la descoordinación entre departamentos militares está dificultando su despliegue. Por una vez, el debate en Estados Unidos no gira en torno al coste de un novísimo sistema de armamento, sino a las razones por las cuales no está ya en funcionamiento.

Richard Nugent, un congresista republicano, acusa a las Fuerzas Aéreas de EEUU de ser demasiado celosas respecto al vehículo en el que debe montarse este peculiar horno-arma. El ejército del aire quiere adaptar el arma a vehículos recuperables (es decir: montarla en alguno de sus aviones, tripulados o no), pero aún no parece haber decidido cómo harcelo.

Por contra, Nugent cree que se está perdiendo un tiempo preciso, y recomienda instalar CHAMP en misiles crucero convencionales que podrían ser desplegados en cuestión de meses, sin que eso impida seguir avanzando en el desarrollo de un emisor de microondas para aviones.



Pero, ¿y que sucede con nuestro estado de derecho?, digo, algo hará nuestro gobierno para protegernos de esos posibles ataques con esa tecnología, porque podrán quitarme el dinero del banco y la sanidad, podrán subirme los impuestos, la comida, la gasolina, la electricidad, el gas, etc.

Pero no os metáis con mi hinternec, ni con mi jaifon, ni con mi ordenata para los videojuegos, ni mucho menos con mis trapicheos con criptos porque eso me hace libre...

Pues nada, nuestro país sigue con su desmantelamiento:

Renfe aprueba la entrada de un socio en el 49% de su filial de mercancías


Spoiler



Renfe admitirá a un nuevo socio en su filial Renfe Mercancías, que será seleccionado por concurso, después de que este martes el consejo de administración de la empresa pública dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento diese el visto bueno a un plan anunciado hace ya varios meses.

Todo apunta a que el socio elegido por el Ministerio de Fomento será la empresa pública alemana de ferrocarriles Deutsche Bahn, con quien Renfe suscribió en abril de 2013 un acuerdo para "impulsar el tráfico ferroviario internacional de mercancías entre los dos países".

De esta forma, el proceso daría lugar a un fenómeno que ya se ha vivido en mercados como el británico, donde la liberalización del sector no implica el surgimiento de nuevos actores privados nacionales, sino el aterrizaje de las grandes empresas públicas de otros países.

La entrada de la empresa alemana en el accionariado de la filial de cargas de Renfe tendría lugar, tal como confirman fuentes consultadas por elEconomista.es, mediante una ampliación de capital.

Deutsche Bahn cuenta con una larga presencia en el sector ferroviario español a través de su filial Transfesa, que opera en estrecha relación con Renfe. Ambas compañías han sido expedientadas precisamente por la CNMC por su posible participación en un pacto contrario a la competencia.

En mínimos históricos

La incorporación de ese socio, que Renfe califica como industrial para dejar claro que será Fomento quien retendrá el control sobre la política de la empresa de mercancías, deberá ser aprobada por el Consejo de Ministros.

Renfe Mercancías perdió el pasado año casi 55 millones de euros. Y ello tras transportar 21,4 millones de toneladas, lo que supone un incremento del 10,4% respecto a la carga transportada en 2013.

Pese a ese aumento del tráfico, y pese a que las nuevas líneas de alta velocidad están vaciando de trenes de viajeros las líneas convencionales (dejando así espacio libre a los de mercancías), la cuota del ferrocarril en el transporte de cargas sigue en mínimos históricos, y las operadoras privadas no dejan de recortar terreno a la empresa pública: en 2014 registraron un tercio más de actividad que el año anterior.



Así que la defensa de nuestros derechos por parte de nuestra nación, ni está ni se le espera.

Saludos

---------- Post added 02-may-2015 at 08:50 ----------

*timi*, hombre no me siento digno, pero muchas gracias y por supuesto que puedes ponerlo en tu firma.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *******: Cada cual sabe lo que tiene y lo que hace o pretende hacer con ello. Lo digo porque lo que es "poco" para algunos es "muchísimo" para otros, algo que habrá podido comprobar en esos dos países asiáticos... Por ejemplo, en este hilo habrá gente que podrá tener "X" MPs y para unos serían "residuales" y para otros una auténtica fortuna. A mí, ya fuera del hilo, cuando me preguntan sobre los MPs siempre doy una opinión favorable, pero también indico que deben entender el "producto" sino mejor dejarlo pasar. El problema reside más en que la gente quiere "vivir" muy deprisa y eso de leer un poco para documentarse es "perder el tiempo". Así les ha ido a muchos desde que comenzó esta Crisis...

Comenta Vd. la fecha de 2017 y que está a la vuelta de la esquina... Bien, yo llevo a cabo un estudio que tiene una fecha muy aproximada a la que indica, pero vamos somos muchos los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva y que estamos viendo a dónde nos llevan los acontecimientos... Quizás, y sólo quizás, cuando lleguemos al "punto límite" sea para bien, pero no deja de ser más que una esperanza y para nada "certeza"... Esa va en otra "dirección".

En lo "espiritual" ya hace tiempo que nuestra civilización ha entrado en un profundo declive... Sólo con mirar a nuestro alrededor ya percibimos la ausencia absoluta de "valores". Estoy harto de oír que me llaman "Caballero" cuando hago muestras de la educación recibida y en casos tan simples como dejar pasar primero a una señora, ayudar a alguien en una dificultad (facilitar unos simples cables para arrancar un coche...), etc.

Respecto a Clapham, pues qué quiere que le diga. A mí no me molesta, ni mucho menos, cuando se expresa con respeto hacia los demás. Es más, tampoco nadie por aquí tiene la absoluta certeza de lo que está por venir y cómo podremos afrontarlo con éxito, ya que las variables que manejamos pueden NO servir absolutamente para nada si nos "pilla" por aquí según qué tipos de acontecimientos... Y si alcanzan el carácter de MUNDIAL, pues ya me dirá Vd. En cualquier caso, siempre será mejor hacer algo que no hacerlo...

# Refinanciado: Yo ya estoy de "vuelta" de los mercados y lo único que hago es intentar NO ganar, pero también para NO perder. Es decir, procurar mantener lo más intacto posible mi Patrimonio, que afortunadamente tampoco es nada del otro mundo, pero bueno mi esfuerzo me ha costado. Total, ahora peleo para que quede como "herencia" y si fuera un ser egoista me podría dar la "vida padre", pero entonces para qué el esfuerzo realizado...

Me ha gustado tu fábula y os confesaré una cosa: tengo un premio literario que conseguí con ese género... Ya hace muchísimos años de ello. Bien, en realidad, lo que nos dice es algo que ves claramente a medida que transcurren los años y es que la calidad de vida consiste en la cantidad de tiempo que se consigue pasar en "libertad"... O como dijo Aristóteles: "La riqueza consiste más en el disfrute que en la posesión." Algo que en los tiempos actuales debe sonarle a "chino" a muchos...

Y os voy a dejar un interesante artículo, aunque ideológicamente me pueda "tocar los huevos", pero si algo me caracteriza es que coloco en el hilo la información que selecciono, aunque en ocasiones -como es el caso- pueda ir en contra de mi "ideario". Sin embargo, en este artículo se dicen cosas muy interesantes y dignas de "reflexión", más con la deriva que se está observando en la Política nacional.

ELECCIONES EN EL PAÃS DE LOS BORREGOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, yo seguiré votando...

Saludos.

Vamos que no hay forma de que dejen colocar el nick correcto, por tanto me sigo refiriendo a B-R-A-X-T-O-N.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 May 2015)

Desconozco el motivo por el que desde hace mucho tiempo me tienen "capado" el seudónimo. No lo sé. Si algún moderador lo lee que me haga el favor de quitarme la "condena"...jo jo.

Yo disfruto mucho de los comentarios del CLAPHAM, y le reconozco su agudeza y su capacidad de clarividencia, en muchas ocasiones...no es infalible, por su puesto...aunque lo crea.

Vamos que no siento ninguna animadversión, ni por el ni por ningún forero. Jamás he dejado de leer opiniones contrarias a la mía. De eso va el proceso de aprendizaje.

Tesis-Antítesis-Síntesis.


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2015)

*vraxton* (te pongo con V para que salga y nos entendamos) para mi un forero que no solo sabe lo que era un histrión, si no que lo rescata en el tiempo y lo emplea a la perfección en un contexto actual, merece todos mis respetos.

Personalmente la visión que ofreces para tus perspectivas de inversión, son cuando menos entendibles...quizá un 50% en metales me parece excesivo, pero quizá llegado el momento sea incluso poco.

En cuanto a las piedras preciosas, me pueden ofrecer cristales de botella de cerveza como ámbar y tragaría fijo...el oro es para mi físicamente más fácil de identificar, sobre todo en moneda, con bascula y calibre, es bastante complicado que te la cuelen...aun que no escupiré demasiado alto por si acaso. 

La tierra fuera de España, es algo delicado sobre todo si no se está allí, in situ para valorar a la perfección lo que se compra, o si no se conoce bien el país, gentes, leyes... ojalá yo tuviera ese conocimiento, seguro que se nos están escapando buenas opciones de comprar en Grecia, Croacia, Bulgaria, Rumanía...por no estar allí para poder valorar lo que no vemos.

Aquí en Galicia, muchos de la meseta, sobre todo madrileños, compran para su retiro una parcelita o un chalet por que siempre vienen en verano a disfrutar de esta bella tierra...luego llegado el día, se arrepienten una y mil veces, pues vivir todo el año en un clima con un 90% de humedad durante 8 meses no es ninguna panacea...sobre todo para un jubilado artrítico.

*refinanciado* yo quería ganar más a costa de vender mi vida y mi tiempo...tardé unos 12 años en darme cuenta, realmente fue la salud la que me avisó. A día de hoy, y si mi situación no cambia demasiado en el tiempo, jamás cambiaré una hora de mi vida por dinero que no precise...el tiempo que nos queda, no se puede comprar, pero si se puede vender al mejor postor, eso ya lo sabemos...cambiar horas de vida por papelitos es un mal cambio se mire por dónde se mire.

*fernando* los valores están ahí, los conocemos, los entendemos, los "valoramos"... que han caído en desgracia y desuso...cierto, pero no al menos en mi caso...y si los ignoro o no aplico es por descuido, y no intencionadamente.

Pedimos, pero no ofrecemos,hablamos pero no escuchamos, lloramos pero no consolamos a los que lloran...¿egoísmo?...probablemente...yo lo suelo comparar con una especie de oposición vital, dónde todos creemos estar compitiendo por el mejor trabajo, el mejor piso, el mejor coche, el mejor asiento del metro, el mejor traje, la mejor jubilación...y nos abrimos paso a codazos pisando a quién se interponga en nuestro camino...lo que no acabamos de entender es que por dónde van vuelven, y tenemos muchas papeletas de terminar pisoteados por este sistema apático, dónde el rey dinero es la cima de la pirámide a la que aspiramos.

Buen fin de semana a tod@s


----------



## L'omertá (2 May 2015)

*******

Mas diez caracteres

Anda es verdad  , ¿A quien le tocastes los webos BRAX...TON ?


----------



## clapham (2 May 2015)

El clapham se ha levantado hoy sentimental hasta el punto de considerar a la gente de este maravilloso hilo como si fueran de mi familia .
Vale , se que suena falso y lo es ...pero por intentarlo que no quede . 
El problema que el clapham ve en aquellos que son metaleros , criptotulipanistas , zipotecados , etc es su apego a ...
Es dificil , incluso hasta para un clapham entender el afan de la gente por poseer , poseer , poseer cosas ( sean metales , cripto-divisas , zulos , acciones en el banco o cualquier otra cosa ) . 
La libertad es inversamente proporcional a la propiedad . 
El problema del paro en Espain esta en la falta de movilidad y en el sentimentalismo de de la gente . 

deficit de movilidad y exceso de sentimentalismo 

No hay crisis , solo una perversion de los factores . 
Si eres flexible ( como el clapham ) y no sientes apego ( mas que por el clapham ) puedes vivir y trabajar en cualquier lado . 
En lugar de recondenarte a La Habana , Madrid o cualquier hueco de alcantarilla tienes el mundo entero para encontrar opciones . 
Por eso prefiero el oro a la plata . Con el oro puedes salir corriendo y con la plata no . Estamos en deflacion porque todo el QE que imprime el Banco Central europeo , la FED , el Bank of England se usa para tapar los agujeros contables de los balances de los bancos . 
Es un parche , porque no resuelve el problema . Sin inflacion no hay crecimiento economico , porque nadie produce por debajo del futuro precio de venta . Los precios de los pisos irremediablemente tendran que bajar porque el dinero en circulacion disminuye . 
Todo el mundo ( que puede ) se esta desapalancando . Y cuando una deuda se paga se destruye dinero . Llevamos 7 anos destruyendo dinero 
El diablo esta en los detalles . Un piso, un coche o un telefono movil pueden valer CERO , el truco esta en los extras 
( IBI , comunidad , gas , electricidad , gasolina , ITV , frenos , aplicaciones , etc ) Ahi esta el pastel 
Comprar oro esta bien hasta que no haya nada mejor que comprar


----------



## Refinanciado (2 May 2015)

Clapham, todos tenemos apegos y puntos débiles, el tuyo te puede llevar a la ruina, el tuyo es querer vivir las palabras del quillo-saki.

Y no te das cuenta de que es tan sólo una quimera, estás dispuesto a vivir de la peor manera posible con tal de conseguirlo, de hecho, ahora vives como no quieres tu mismo lo has dicho en varias ocasiones.

Para mi lo importante es valorar primero lo que tienes e intentar ser feliz con ello (con mucho cuidado, porque se puede caer en el conformismo), luego aprender a tener valores siendo íntegro y a convivir con los que te rodean.

Eso te puede quitar grandes presiones que no es necesario que las tengas, esa losa no es para ti.

Por otra parte, eso del apego sólo se demuestra de una manera, esa es cuando de verdad lo pierdes todo, yo ya lo he vivido y te puedo asegurar que sobrevivir a ello no cualquiera lo hace, ni mucho menos puede salir mejor que como estaba.

Yo lo conseguí, pero no lo hice sólo, de ahí comprendí que lo mejor que puedes hacer es a tratar con los demás.

Saludos


----------



## clapham (2 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Clapham, todos tenemos apegos y puntos débiles, el tuyo te puede llevar a la ruina, el tuyo es querer vivir las palabras del quillo-saki.
> 
> Y no te das cuenta de que es tan sólo una quimera, estás dispuesto a vivir de la peor manera posible con tal de conseguirlo, de hecho, ahora vives como no quieres tu mismo lo has dicho en varias ocasiones.
> 
> Saludos




Desde que " vivo " las palabras del Kiyosaki mi patrimonio aumenta , cosa que no sucedia cuando no tenia una hoja de ruta . 
Yo no soy ortodoxo . No soy como el Kiyosaki ( todo en cash flow ) ni como el Maloney o el David Morgan ( todo en metales ) incluso hasta tengo 
acciones pero de eso no hablare aun . 
A principios de 2013 sali de Matrix y por una accion fortuita ( Barclays aborto una compra de 2 BTC en bitbargain.couk ) di un giro de 180 'C 
saque mi dinero en el banco y me lance a la aventura . 
Precisamente por NO SEGUIR a Kiyosaki compre plata a 22 $ , un buena cantidad hasta que dije NIET y aprovechando una subida vendi y compre el chevy . Chevy = cahs flow . Plata = ganancias de capital 
Luego , como me fue bien segui con el punto # 2 de la lista . La finca , porque entonces el clapham estaba acojonado y creia que el mad max era inminente y claro ...si me pilla el max mad sin finca y sin afeitar pues me jode vivo . Asi que el panico , terror , miedo al mad max me motivo a tomar otra accion que no estaba en los planes : la residencia en Cuba 
sin residencia no podia tener nada en Cuba . Hice los tramites , la obtuve y a mediados del ano pasado finca comprada . 
Parte del dinero de la finca fue la ganancia del chevy . 
Como el dolar esta arriba y Cuba esta " de moda " no me sale a cuenta comprarme nada en La habana porque todo esta burbujeado , asi que ahorro y en lugar de ahorrar en libras ahorro en oro . 
La finca no me da dividendos , de hecho me cuesta dinero porque tengo que pagar por mantenerla ( y no es barato ) 
El oro tampoco da dividendos pero existe la posibilidad de que revalorice 
Si hubiera sido mas Kiyosaki y menos Maloney en lugar de haber comprado la finca me hubiera comprado el apartamento , entonces 1 £ = 1,65 
hoy 1 £ = 1,52 ( y llego a estar en 1,46 ) . Y ya lo tendria puesto en WIMDU y ganando pasta . EL problema de muchos apocalipticos es que no hacen nada esperando el max mad . En lugar de preocuparme , me ocupo 
Por eso ahora me esta interesando la tecnoliga , mi asignatura pendiente 
bitcoin , hacer transferencias , etc Si habemus crash me voy a mi finca con mis caballos , mis gallinas y mi pozo . 
Si no habemus crash sigo con el plan . 
( el de Kiyosaki )


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, voy a debatir con nuestro conforero "especial" y me refiero, evidentemente, a clapham. Y para empezar, te diré que no es lo que dices, sino cómo lo dices... Puedes hacerlo como en tus últimos posts, es decir aportando tus opiniones, vivencias, etc., pero sin necesidad de burlarte o insultar al personal que anda por aquí, o puedes hacer todo lo contrario... Está claro que con la primera opción te leerá mucha más gente y eso es lo que se pretende cuando a uno le gusta escribir.

¿Sabes una cosa? SÍ, soy una especie de "Enciclopedia", pero porque he estudiado mucho en esta vida y todavía sigo haciéndolo, pero hay cosas que para mí son "obvias"... Por ejemplo, a Kiyosaki lo deje de leer a las pocas líneas y, realmente, sigo poco a los "gurús" de moda, pero por las experiencias vividas. Hace años, cuando estaba en los mercados, perdí una buena cantidad de dinero por seguir las recomendaciones de un "prestigioso" analista y, a partir de ahí, ya me he movido en función de mis "percepciones". Lo bueno que saqué de aquello es que perdí un dinero que me proporcionó bastante "sabiduría" y que, posteriormente, me permitió seguir aumentando mi Patrimonio.

Y creo que tú eres más "metalero" que algunos que andan por este hilo. No creo que muchos puedan comprar dos Soberanos cada mes. Habrá que SÍ, pero éstos seguro que ya hicieron los "deberes" hace tiempo... Yo sigo comprando, pero no me fijo en los "tempos" y, por otro lado, tengo un gran "problema" y es que soy "platero"... Lo digo por el "inconveniente" que presenta ésta en determinadas situaciones y me estoy refiriendo a su "volumen".

Yo no creo que la mayor parte de los "metaleros" de este hilo esperen fuertes revalorizaciones que, sin embargo, serían muy bien recibidas... Simplemente, deseamos preservar parte de nuestro Patrimonio y ya nos conformamos con mantener el poder adquisitivo en el tiempo y eso, históricamente, lo han permitido siempre los MPs.

Bueno, bueno... eso de que no hay Crisis y que el mundo está en Deflación me suena a la propaganda "oficialista". Es todo lo contrario y cualquiera que tenga un Patrimonio decente te puede decir cómo le ha ido en los dos últimos años... Bastantes "equilibrios" hay que hacer para evitar la devaluación persistente a la que estamos asistiendo. ¿Producto de la Deflación? Y una M... porque los impuestos nos han subido a niveles nunca vistos en este país, los salarios llevan años "congelados" -al menos, el mío...- y los precios no están cayendo más que en productos muy básicos y cuando existe un evidente excedente.

Mira, ya dejando de lado España, te voy a dar unos datos de Brasil, ya que estoy siguiendo mucho lo que sucede en ese país... Por ejemplo, el sueldo medio allí está en torno a los 2026,60 Reales, es decir unos $926, pero eso calculado cuando me lo miré y ahora no sé cómo andará por los altibajos que hay en las divisas. Ahora vamos a ver los precios de algunos productos básicos que podemos comprar en un Super de Río de Janeiro: Leche, 0,95 E.; 1 Kg. Pan, 3,00 E.; 1 Docena de huevos, 1,50 E; 1 Kg. Patatas, 1,15 E.; 1 Botella Agua 1,5 l., 0,75 E. Bien, ¿a eso le llamas Deflación? No será que estamos hablando de Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano y que es, más o menos, lo que sucede también en España... Claro, que nos "venderán" que estamos en Deflación, que los "brotes verdes" ya son "árboles", pero fuera del "Circo" las cosas son como son...

En fin, lo dejo aquí y es que tampoco dispongo de más tiempo... clapham, insisto en que sigas escribiendo, pero como en tus últimos posts. Llegarás a más gente...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 May 2015)

Buenas tardes-noches,

'The Washington Times': Las reservas de oro de Rusia podrían destruir la economía de EE.UU. 


Spoiler



Rusia sigue comprando oro, una tendencia que coloca al país en una situación ventajosa ante el decreciente poder económico de Occidente, según un experto en finanzas. 

Rusia compró en marzo pasado aproximadamente 30 toneladas de oro, aumentando sus reservas del metal precioso en un 2,6%, llegando a 1.238 toneladas, según informó el Banco Central de Rusia esta semana. El año pasado el aumento fue del 16,5%.

"Algún día EE.UU. se despertará y se dará cuenta de que Rusia es un país con una moneda apoyada en oro", escribe Todd Wood en su artículo para 'The Washington Times'. 

"Rusia ve el declive del poder económico de Occidente y se está preparando para el día cuando las tornas se vuelvan", agregó. 

SEPA MÁS: ¿Por qué Rusia y China compran 'furiosamente' oro?

Precisó que la deuda pública de Rusia es demasiado pequeña comparada con la de EE.UU. y si Washington aumenta la tasa clave de interés incluso en un punto porcentual, esto costará centenas de miles de millones de dólares en el servicio de deuda, algo que EE.UU. no se puede permitir.

"Es la situación cuando el rublo comienza su marcha", acentuó el analista.

SEPA MÁS: ¿Por qué a EE.UU. le tiemblan las rodillas ante Rusia?

"Rusia lo sabe y el mundo lo sabe. Junto con la fallida gobernación nuestra debilidad económica se ha convertido en una debilidad militar y geopolítica en todo el mundo", señaló Wood.

El experto pronostica graves consecuencias por esta debilidad. "La moneda estadounidense costará solo el papel en el que está impresa. Los países occidentales se desplomarán bajo su propio peso", escribió.[/URL]



Clapham, estoy de acuerdo con Fernando, las formas de decir las cosas son muy importantes, no hay necesidad de hacer menos a nadie, ni mucho menos gritar a los cuatro vientos que se es mejor, eso el tiempo lo dirá...

Si aceptas un consejo: No tienes la obligación de ser más que nadie, simplemente sé...

Saludos

---------- Post added 02-may-2015 at 19:31 ----------

No sé si lo habéis notado pero últimamente hay bastantes noticias sobre desastres naturales, ¿es normal en esta época del año?.

No lo sé, quizás sea porque no hay noticias relevantes que vender o que quieren desviar la atención...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Interesante el enlace, pero ya sabes que yo soy muy escéptico en relación a que las monedas vuelvan estar respaldadas por Oro en su totalidad. Vamos, que NO creo que se pueda volver al Patrón Oro y SÍ que acepto posibles soluciones "intermedias", pero desde luego ahora NO en medio de tantas QE y una cruenta Guerra de Divisas y que tiene toda la pinta de que se RECRUDECERÁ...

Lo que SÍ es cierto es que la Deuda vs PIB de Rusia es "residual": en 2013 andaba en los 14,03%... Por tanto, sus finanzas públicas parecen más saneadas que en Occidente, aunque por allí, para el ciudadano de la calle, las cosas no son precisamente de color "rosa"... No deja de ser un régimen totalitario.

Y, además, algunos articulistas no deberían ser tan "triunfalistas" y es que esa aparente "solvencia" no deja de tener una faceta peligrosa... Ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que los americanos no van a aceptar la caída de su Imperio así como así...

Aprovecho para enlazaros una noticia que tiene cierta relación con esto y parece que incluso en los "grandes bolsillos" tampoco se percibe la Deflación, supongo que por lo mismo que ya comenté en mi anterior post...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-04-30/s...ubai-oil-slump-curbs-precious-metals-shopping

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 May 2015)

No me dejais descansar ni el finde para asi poder asimilar tanto, pero lo cierto es que tampoco hay muchas cosas mas interesantes que hacer el finde que leeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2015)

# Refinanciado: NO, no creo que haya más accidentes naturales en los últimos tiempos, y otra cosa es que sensacionalismo de los medios de comunicación se aproveche de ello... Mira, ahora estoy viendo las noticias televisivas y no veo/oigo nada que no sea más de lo mismo... No será porque cada día no se produzcan noticias de gran relevancia, pero no hay manera...

En fin, tendremos que seguir buscándonos las "habichuelas" a nivel informativo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-may-2015 at 20:34 ----------

# Caracortada: No te creas, que yo también ando por el hilo más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje... Realmente, es muy dinámico y eso es bueno...

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (2 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: La "ecuación" que planteas no es tan complicada de resolver desde la "ortodoxia" económica y que ya conoces. Me explico: SÍ, hay mucho dinero en la RV y en la RF, pero de dónde procede en su mayor parte... porque te aseguro que la velocidad del dinero en el bolsillo de la calle NO EXISTE...
> 
> La masiva impresión de dinero debiera crear Inflación, al menos desde la "praxis", pero claro si se les da a los Bancos y éstos no lo ponen en circulación... Al contrario, lo utilizan para comprar RV y RF, que de paso "empaquetan" a los ahorradores y rentistas ante la falta de éstos de conseguir una mínima rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, con lo que he puesto en negrita de tu post me pierdo.
Supongo que te refieres al dinero que reciben los bancos casi gratis del BCE pero ¿por qué va a llegar a la calle en caso de crack?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2015)

Hola, Sacaroso: En realidad, es una "teoría" en la que estoy trabajando y que tiene toda su "lógica"... Me explicó: Evidentemente, me refiero a ese dinero casi gratis que reciben los Bancos y que colocan en la RV y la RF. Bien, de momento, dejemos de lado a ésta última y centremos el tema en la RV, ya que ese hipotético Crack -que se dará...- se refiere a las Bolsas. Ese día, haciendo una comparativa con el Crack del 29, mucha gente perdería gran cantidad de dinero, pero también mucho de éste se "recuperaría" y saldría a la calle... porque nadie confiaría en tenerlo dentro del sistema financiero, aparte de la quiebra en cadena que se daría entre los Bancos. Si a esto unimos que habría una fuga de casi todos los activos y eso incluye a los Bonos, pues está claro que esa liquidez revertería en la calle... con las consecuencias que ello tendría.

Mira, Sacaroso, yo he dedicado mucho tiempo a estudiar la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión, de manera que ese es el "ejemplo" más cercano de que dispongo para utilizar como "referencia", ya que existen muchas similitudes entre aquella Crisis y la actual. Es más, estoy comprobando que NO han "aprendido" NADA y es que están aplicando los mismos "parches" de allí después del Crack, pero aquí ANTES...

Allí se puso en marcha la reducción de la masa monetaria en circulación y que se está produciendo igualmente en estos momentos, ya que el dinero de las QE no va a la calle, sino que se queda dentro del sistema financiero, de manera que se inflan todavía más la burbujas de activos y eso en el 29 ya sabemos cómo acabó... Además, en aquel Crack se redujeron los créditos, gasto público y salarios... Vamos, lo que estamos viviendo ahora.

En aquella ocasión, esas medidas consiguieron reducir aún más la demanda y la producción, acentuando con ello la Depresión...

Fijate, en lo que comento: HOY se están aplicando medidas semejantes a las que hicieron después del Crack del 29 y que resultaron ser un completo FRACASO. Pues, imaginate el día después de un Crack en los tiempos actuales. Y quede claro que estamos hablando de un CRACK, no de un Crash...

¡Ah! que se me pasaba: ese hipotético día -si se produce- no habrán MPs a la venta. Bueno, SÍ: en el Mercado Negro...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (2 May 2015)

Mr Enciclopedia tiene razon , ay las formas ...pero el clapham es asi ..un " provocateur " . Que se puede esperar de un mitad judio-mitad gallego ...si es que no me aguanto ni yo . Pero el fondo , vamos ...muy en el fondo ...en alguna celula perdida de la vellosidad intestinal tengo corazon.
Dicen que perro que no muerde es un pez , vale acabo de inventarme este refran pero es metaforicamente elocuente . 
En fin , que dejare el hacha y seguire las reglas . Eso de seguir las reglas al clapham le cae como una coz en la ingle pero .. en fin , el mar . 
Mr Enciclopedia tiene razon , soy metalero y me gusta el chocolate . Tambien me gusta el brocoli y la quinoa pero si puedo elegir ...
A 1200 $ la onza y leyendo un dia si y otro tambien la voracidad de los Bancos Centrales de China , India y Rusia por el oro es delito no comprarlo 
El clapham tiene una maxima : 
mientras el soberano este por debajo de 200 £ compra dos al mes
Si sube a 201 £ no compro , guardo el cash para el mes siguiente cuando baje . 24 soberanos al ano no es moco de pavo . 
La mitad de mi oro esta en Cuba y la otra mitad esta en London . Cada vez que voy llevo para equilibrar la balanza . 
Bueno ...ultimamente estoy muy interesado en la tecnologia , concretamente el bitcoin . Y estoyt sorprendido de lo facil que me esta resultando 
Pero a la hora de " invertir " me sale el metalero que llevo dentro y no me lanzo mas que lo prudente tirando a conservador . 
1 BTC por mes y me parece bastante . Tambien tengo acciones 
que compro a traves de una red social . Sigo ( copio ) a otros traders y hago mis propias verificaciones . 
LOCALBTCGBP Probability Of Bankruptcy LOCALBTCGBP P2P
Aqui me enterado que KRAKEN , una web donde me di de alta para comprar BTC tiene un 75 % de riesgo de quiebra . :8:
En fin , que no soy un ludita . No pierdo nada con diversificar mi patrimonio porque ademas me entretengo . Cuando crei que era intolerante al gluten ( al final no lo soy ) hice una dieta de 5 meses gluten free. 
Tuve que aprender a comer cosas raras que apenas conocia . 
Al final mis problemas estomacales tenian origen en intoxicacion por mercurio de mis amalgamas dentales . Las amalgamas fueron removidas , los problemas de estomago cesaron y ademas de pan y pasta tambien como otras cosas que aprendi a comer y sigo comiendo . 
Cuba es el ultimo recurso en caso de mad max. 
Prefiero mil veces vivir en Europa con microchip y moviendome con dinero electronico que en Cuba sin microchip y tradeando con piedras y moluscos . 
El calor en verano es insoportableeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bucanero (3 May 2015)

La verdad que para mi el hilo es como un think tank. Es tal su volumen de datos y la calidad y cantidad de aportaciones que se me hace difícil seguirlo. 

clapham me alegro por el nuevo tono de tus mensajes. Sigo tus aportaciones que creo son interesantes aunque a veces no las comparta.

A los demás un saludo y seguir así. Trataré de aprender y de asimilar. Nos a tocado un periodo de la historia peculiar o único, aunque quizás con el tiempo ojala, a lo mejor, no tanto, quien sabe... Como estáis por aquí expresando quizás un poco filosoficamente lo importante es saber utilizar cada uno nuestro tiempo. Este es el activo más importante.

Yo por ahora trataré de mantenerme en cash a la espera de acontecimientos aunque quizás se me escape alguna oportunidad pero también dormiré más tranquilo. En fin señores y señoras si las hay en el hilo, buenas noches que hoy ya hay que celebrar el día de la madre y mañana me debo a ella que para algo me pario y también a mi familia.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Pues, SÍ parece que las aportaciones de clapham serán más valoradas si emplea un tono más cordial, a fin de cuentas se puede decir lo mismo sin ser "mal sonante"... Dado que él mismo se define como "provocateur", quizás en su "genética" tenga algo de los Provocatores (Provocador) y que era una clase de gladiadores. Eso SÍ, en la lucha nada les garantizaba que salieran vivos...

Mira, Bucanero, seguramente nos aproximamos a un punto de "inflexión" en la Historia y podrá ser "ÚNICO" o NO dependiendo del desenlace que tenga... pero eso ha pasado infinidad de veces a lo largo de la Historia y ésta ha seguido desarrollándose... Está claro que pintan "bastos" y el porvenir no es nada halagüeño, pero sólo se vive una vez, así que también dependerá de nosotros...

Sí que hay mujeres en el hilo, pero no suelen escribir con la excepción de una (lamadama), pero yo tengo contacto con algunas de ellas. Por la ley de probabilidades sería casi imposible que sólo los "machos" estuviéramos por aquí. Otra cosa es que se decidan a participar, pero realmente tampoco somos tantos los que solemos escribir por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Si eres flexible ( como el clapham ) y no sientes apego ( mas que por el clapham ) puedes vivir y trabajar en cualquier lado .



Si no tienes lazos de comunidad y eres un hijo de puta, con perdón, tu vida es una mierda. Ser un paria no creo que sea el sueño de nadie. No es dificil establecer los lazos entre la crisis económica y la crisis moral. No se puede poner como soluciones a la crisis aumentar los males que nos han llevado a ella. Yo creo que la sociedad volverá a una forma de vida y sociedad más sencilla, ya sea por el colapso económico que se avecina si continuamos por el mismo camino ya sea por que se imponga la justicia y el bien común mediante modelos distribucionistas. 

Mientras el mundo se va posicionando y los lacayos del Imperio son esquilmados para que este pueda aguantar un poco más. 


Incrementa Rusia su reserva en oro y reduce dependencia del dólar

Ecuador vende el 80% de su oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Excelente artículo...

- El filantrocapitalismo, o cÃ³mo los ricos heredarÃ¡n la tierra « PolÃ­tica CrÃ­tica

Y sobre la Plata y JPMorgan... Un vistazo a tiempos pasados...

- SILVER SQUELCHERS: Series Update : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2015)

Os comento una inversión que me llegó de refilón y quizá no específicamente para lo que tenemos pensado, pero que al tipo que me la narró le salió de perlas.

Sucedió hace5 años, aquí se habla de latas de atún, pasta de dientes, aceite de almendra...pues bien este hombre en un viaje a Gibraltar, se compró 4 cajas de botellas de whisky del decentillo...es poco monto para lo que se mueve aquí de capital, pero el hombre aprovechó que no había demasiado control en la "frontera" y no pensado en hacer negocio, si no en regalarlo y bebérselo.

Hace poco, tras apenas regalar ninguna botella, un conocido que tenía un bar se las compró todas al doble que pagó en su día (era una minucia de dinero), pero aquí está el detalle...en épocas de crisis y desabastecimientos generales, hay algo que siempre ha tenido valor desde hace cientos de años, y es el buen licor.

Así que quizá al lado de las latas de atún, el aceite de almendras y la pasta de dientes, deberíamos plantéanos alguna colección de buenos aguardientes...en el peor de los casos los usaremos para negociar llegado el día...y en el mucho mejor, nos lo beberemos con los amigos.

Ahí os dejo esa pequeña opción para la despensa...ahora que no vaya alguno y convenza a su mujer para comprar 1000 botellas, pienso que con un par de docenas de momento vamos servidos.

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Precisamente, este tema lo tocamos justo antes de tu arribada a este hilo y es que el "vicio" siempre ha tenido "mercado"... Por ejemplo, yo voy bastante bien surtido en bebidas, aunque su finalidad es para mí uso personal, pero por "si acaso" ahí están...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 May 2015)

yo no bebo mucho alcohol , pero en la despensa tengo un sitio guardado para ron , wishy y vino ,,,, a precios normales actuales , pero en un futuro quien sabe,,,, el ron y el wisky no me gusta , pero el vino ,,, , disfruto de una botella con buena compañía siempre que puedo.,,, otra cosa a tener en cuenta , hace 9 años que no fumo , pero en caso de corralito o craches similares ,nada de hacer colas en los bancos ,, me encontrareis en el estanco comprando cajas de cartones de cajetillas de tabaco ,,, y no pienso fumarme ni un cigarro,,,


----------



## amtt (3 May 2015)

Hola a todos.

Yo por suerte o desgracia vivo al ladito de gibraltar y de Marruecos, el tabaco los licores y el gasoil lo tengo bastante barato a parte de mas cosas,y gracias a q me encanta la pesca tengo barco y puedo acceder a gibraltar tanto en coche como en barco, en caso de un crack tengo opciones de trapichear con cualquiera de esas cosas aparte de conseguir pescAdo para comer gracias a la pesca .por poner un ejemplo el gasoil para barco q es el mismo q se echa en España me costó hace unos dias a 0,57 cm de euro el litro imaginaros la diferencia,ese gasoil lo utilizo para los coches tambien.

Asi q en ese aspecto estoy bastante tranquilo en caso de ponerse chungo la cosa.
Escapar de este pais e irme a otro lo puedo hacer n cuestión de minutos arrancar el barco e irme. Y la comida no creo q me falte a no ser q se acaben los peces en el mar.

Bueno un saludo a todos


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2015)

*amtt* aun recuerdo unos días de pesca por tus tierras con Alberto Rodríguez, cabezos, la aceitera, trafalgar...eso es sin duda el mejor lugar para pescar variedad de toda la península...y mira que en Galicia pescado no falta, pero ahí (borricos, hurtas, pargos, dentones, limones, y por supuesto meracos como toros...) No tengo duda de que pescado y alcohol no te faltará.

Aquí en el norte el gasoil subvencionado anda por los 75 ctms , muy lejos de lo que comentas...solo poniendo el combustible a esos precios que tu has pagado, este país reduciría su tasa de paro entre un 5% y un 10%, no tengo dudas...pero...los que mandan, mandan, y por eso pagamos por las telecomunicaciones más que la media europea, por la electricidad barbaridades respecto al salario base, por el combustible animaladas bárbaras... 

luego estamos orgullosos de que Repsol, Iberdrola o Telefónica sean empresas privadas españolas... no soy marxista ni deseo la nacionalización de nada, pero a un pueblo unido con un gobierno que lo defienda os aseguro que ninguna multinacional nos mangonearía al son que quisiera, y menos con 45 millones de potenciales clientes...el precio lo debería marcar el mercado, y no las multinacionales.

Un saludo y buen domingo para las madres, sobre todo.


----------



## amtt (3 May 2015)

Pues si q llevas razón, y el gasoil se lo vende españa,pero bueno yo por lo menos me aprovecho de ello.

Respecto a la pesca decir q me he llevado una sorpresa y me he emocionado cuando has mencionado los cabezos, trafalgar, aceitera ,lo siento por el resto de España pero como tu bien dicea es la mejor zona respecto a cantidad y variedad.

Conozco a muchos pescasub buenos q viven por esta zona y mi compañero de pesca conoce a Alberto.

Y tambien decir q es la mejor zona para el atun el no va mas de la pesca toda una experiencia.

Bueno paketazo si bajas por aqui estas invitado personalmente a una salida en my ship.

Un saludo a todos y feliz dia de la madre.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un buen artículo de Juan Laborda y en línea con lo que vengo comentando en los últimos días...

- Vozpópuli - Reavivando la crisis sistémica

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 14:48 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Ahí te dejo unas declaraciones de Marc Faber y que espera una caída bastante severa en las Bolsas. Yo también, pero eso -siendo catastrófico- sería un Crash, pero NO el Crack que yo espero... y que quedaría para más adelante, aunque no mucho más.

- Marc Faber: Stocks are about to fall 40%

Saludos.


----------



## Dim Mak (3 May 2015)

Leído este último artículo, interesante gracias.

De tanto patadón palante que llevamos en estos años, y que haya gente que se crea que salimos de esta ya.

Deseando volver a la burbuja anterior a hacer lo mismo que entonces...y volvería a pasar lo mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, Dim Mak: Curioso nick e imagino que tendrá que ver con su práctica... ¿No? Bien, te voy a complementar lo que indicas y es que en el estudio del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión se aprecia que se dio un excesivo endeudamiento como precursor de la Deflación. Ese es un rasgo común entre aquella Crisis y la actual. Y es que siguen sin aprender NADA, porque el persistente endeudamiento de los últimos años proviene en buena parte de una caída de los salarios. Siguen incurriendo en los mismos errores que acabaron como acabaron en aquel entonces... La diferencia fundamental de ahora es que la masa monetaria, sobre todo la "oculta" (RV, RF, Derivados, etc.), es de tal magnitud que cuando estalle el "daño" se va a multiplicar por muchas más "X"...

La gente es borrega por naturaleza y lamento decir esto, pero hoy mismo me estaba dando una vuelta por el pueblo y todo como si estuviéramos en tiempos de "bonanza" y. sin embargo, hace tiempo que no hago cola en el Super... Cuando vuelvan las "hostias", y que parece que andan a la vuelta de la esquina, pues volveremos a los lamentos. NO, no aprendemos NUNCA y sólo nos paramos a "pensar" cuando nos llueven las "yoyas".

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 May 2015)

Si teneis tiempo (y no lo habiais puesto antes), echad un vistazo a este articulo

Opportunities in Impending Mega-Moves

'In summary" baraja estadisticas no oficiales de USA a traves de shadowstats.com y la combinacion de 16.6 trillones de USD de M3, el 23,1% de paro y el 7,5% de inflacion... todo dicho...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Me he leído el artículo que enlazas y que es muy interesante. En cualquier caso, viene a darnos la razón en cuanto a nuestros análisis. Hacia tiempo que no me miraba los datos de Shadowstats y que suelen ser los que más se acercan a la REALIDAD de la Economía americana.

Me ha llamado la atención un dato, ya que estos días estoy haciendo un repaso de mis estudios del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión... Ese dato es el del paro que aporta Shadowstats y que sitúa actualmente en el 23,10%. Bien, durante la Crisis de los años 30, la tasa de paro llegó a un máximo del 25,59% en Mayo de 1933... A eso debemos añadir que la población actual en los EE.UU., así como la fuerza laboral, NO tienen nada que ver con la de aquellos tiempos. Evidentemente, porque es mucho mayor y eso nos puede dar una idea de la DIMENSIÓN que esto está adquiriendo.

Insisto en que los datos que reporta Shadowstats son los más cercanos a la REALIDAD y son muy valorados por muchos analistas americanos.

Y de España mejor no decimos nada, porque viendo los datos del paro es para echarse a temblar y es que no hace falta "adulterarlos" en exceso, aunque ESTAR, ESTÁN...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (3 May 2015)

Llevo poco tiempo siguiendo este hilo y quizás lo que voy a comentar ya ha sido posteado. Si es así os agradecería que me dijeráis en qué página puedo encontrar la información. El caso es que estoy planteándome comprar acciones de empresas extractoras de oro. El caso es que dudo si, primero, eso lo puedo hacer con un contrato de valores normal de una entidad como una caja de ahorros, pues empresas como Agnico Eagle o newmont, son extranjeras. Segundo, qué empresas comprariais, y si diversificariais en varias, y tercero, dónde puedo encontrar información o análisis sobre las mismas.
Imagino que conoceréis el libro de James Turk y John Rubino "El colapso del dólar y cómo salir ganando". 
Gracias la información que ponéis aquí. Es fabulosa. Y gracias incluso hasta el clahpman, o como se escriba, porque le da un toque de humor y divertido. Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, Prudente2: Bien, ese tema lo hemos tocado en muchísimas ocasiones, y en el hilo tienes mucha información y debates al respecto. Vamos por la página 698, por tanto "recordar" dónde están es tarea "imposible"... Puedes ir leyendo por encima las páginas e ir pasando rápidamente, hasta encontrar aquello que te pueda interesar.

En cualquier caso, te doy un enlace donde encontrarás las distintas compañías mineras que te interesan: List of GOLD mining companies.

Lo ideal sería que buscases un Broker que no perteneciera directamente al sector bancario, y menos al de las "Cajas de Ahorro", lo digo por los costes en comisiones, custodia, etc. Quizás, "salvaría" a ING, pero hay mejores opciones. Yo ando lejos de ese "mundo" ahora mismo y, quizás, paketazo pueda ayudarte en esto.

Y una RECOMENDACIÓN: olvida lo que puedan decir James Turk y John Rubino, pero que suscribo... Sin embargo, ahora NO es el momento de entrar en este tipo de empresas. Es evidente que no has visto un gráfico de largo plazo de Goldcorp o de Barrick Gold... pues hazlo. Es un sector muy deprimido e interesante, pero espera una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas antes de entrar o busca un soporte interesante y que todavía está alejado en las dos mineras que te he colocado. Hay muchas más empresas, pero en este sector busca aquellas que sean MUY PUNTERAS... Con paciencia, y entrando a buen precio, se puede ganar bastante dinero, pero también perderlo. Además, tienes que tener en cuenta la cotización del USD... Por tanto, estudia bien dónde te vas a meter...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (3 May 2015)

Fernando, y no hay extractoras europeas para evitar el riesgo de tipo de cambio?, porque ahora el dólar está más fuerte que hace unos meses. Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, prudente2: Mí consejo es que hagas honor a tu nick y no asumas un riesgo que considero excesivo acorde a los conocimientos que tienes de ese sector. Si te gusta, entra vía Fondo de Inversión, ya que hay algunos que cotizan en Euros. Entra en la web de Morningstar y busca Fondos de RV Sector Oro y Metales Preciosos. Allí te saldrán bastantes productos y puedes irlos analizando mientras llega esa corrección. No me los he mirado, pero deben de estar tan deprimidos como las acciones de las mineras extractoras, a fin de cuentas éstas forman parte de la cartera de ese tipo de Fondos.

Existen también ETFs, pero desconozco ahora mismo si hay alguno que cotice en Euros. Me imagino que debe haberlo, aunque habrá que buscar el comercializador. Puedes intentar buscar también en los ETFs de la web de Morningstar.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (3 May 2015)

Hace unos dias lei un post de Mr Enciclopedia que no me convencio , pero me resulto interesante debatiir , entonces no tenia los datos . 
Hoy he buscado en mi archivo ( neurona 11115 seccion 456 sinaxis 23 ) 
y he dado con esto : 







Es el index dolar de los ultimos 5 anos . Como veis , en Mayo de 2010 fue el PEAK del dolar , y en Abril de 2011 cuando cayo a su cota mas baja 

Ahora mirad la grafica del ORO 







Low en Mayo de 2010 y PEAK en Abril de 2011 . 

Mr Enciclopedia comento que esperaba que el INDEX dolar llegara a los niveles de mediados de los 80 . Yo no lo veo . En 1985 la tasa de interes era de dos digitos , ahora es casi 0 . 
El dolar esta burbujeado y ya esta corrigiendo . 
Cuando en Junio la FED no suba los tipos de interes se desatara el salvese-quien-pueda-maricon-el-ultimo y el dolar se desplomara 
Hay que comprar oro ( y bitcoins ) :rolleye:
Bueno , pues eso . Di-s os bendida a todos y Viva la madre que os pario 

( Creo que me he pasado con el litio ) :rolleye:


----------



## prudente2 (3 May 2015)

Decía Fekete que la clave para el colapso del sistema financiero era la llegada de la del oro. 
¿Sabéis en que situación está ahora mismo el oro? ¿Sigue en contango? ¿Dónde lo puedo mirar?
Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2015)

Hola, prudente2: No hace nada que lo que preguntas lo edito paketazo. Me sale más a cuenta ponerte la fuente original que buscarlo: Inteligencia Financiera Global: Persiste la escasez de oro

# clapham: "Mr. Enciclopedia" comentó que creía posible que se viera el Index del Dólar en los 115-120 y NO en los años 80... Esos niveles que reitero se vieron en los años 2001-2003... Y la referencia a 1985 fue cuando se alcanzaron los 165 en el Index del Dólar y que deseaba NO VER... Si vemos un gráfico de largo plazo, la superación de los 105, lleva de "cabeza" a la zona 110-120.

Pero yo voy siempre un poco más "allá"... para eso soy "Mr. Enciclopedia". Os dejo este gráfico y que se ajusta más a la REALIDAD...

- Dollar, Gold and Oil - Historical Chart | MacroTrends

¿Sigues pensando que el USD no puede subir más? Ciertamente, esta semana observaba que la apreciación de la divisa está pesando mucho en la cuenta de resultados de las principales empresas americanas, pero hay muchas incógnitas todavía en el mundo de las divisas y la "guerra" ahí se recrudecerá. Tiempo al tiempo...

Aunque, realmente, lo que me interesa es conseguir "protección" ante la devaluación de las divisas y eso de momento se está consiguiendo con el Oro. Bueno, el gráfico anexo también es muy "explicativo"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 May 2015)

Vozpópuli - Especulación a crédito y techo bursátil

buen artículo del sr riestra


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Por qué la llaman renta fija cuando quieren decir pánico. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Rajoy, líder de Europa en impuestos y desigualdad. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2015)

*clapham* aportes con respeto y razonados como este último que has añadido son la sal del aprendizaje.

El $ está burbujeado, los tipos de interés nulos, todo esto cuadra muy bien, las gráficas que aportas son muy claras. Tienes tu parte de razón, pero *fernando* también tiene la suya.

Lo que sucederá es difícil de definir. Solo te comentaré algo para que incluyas en tu análisis, que me ha gustado como te he dicho.

El $ le pese a quién le pese ha sido y ahora mismo es la divisa de referencia, y solo por eso su valor intrínseco para el comercio internacional la hace más poderosa respecto al resto de divisas. 

Que puede que se produzca un cambio en el futuro próximo...podría ser, pero no ahora mismo. Con esto lo que quiero decir, es que el $ podrá depreciarse intrínsecamente por diluciones, o entrada en desuso en el comercio internacional, pero el resto de divisas se depreciarán en un % mayor al rey $, simplemente por no tener tras ellas una FED y un gobierno que domina los mercados mundiales.

Solo has de mirar lo que se negocia en un día en el Nasdaq y Dow jones y entenderás que los €, CHF, yenes, yuanes y demás monedas "bonitas", son solo sucedáneos que existen por que el rey $ les deja que existan "de momento". Cualquier ataque especulativo que haga el rey $ sobre otra moneda a día de hoy, la hundirá o la subirá hasta dónde quieran...¿por qué?...pues por que tienen la masa monetaria, la fuerza, y la seguridad de que hoy en día nadie les puede hacer frente.

Si el $ bajase fuerte, el resto de monedas lo harían igual o más, y solo los bienes tangibles como el oro, propiedades, incluso las criptodivisas podrían "si cabe" reflejar este echo... mira el precio del oro/plata de hace 10 años y mira el de hoy...o un apartamento en La Habana hace 15 años y mira lo que vale hoy...el dinero cada día vale menos, de eso no tengas duda las deflaciones suelen ser cortas en el tiempo y preludio de algo mucho peor.

Un saludo a todos y buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Si cuando clapham está por la labor de aportar, pues la misma siempre será bienvenida, aunque podamos discrepar, pero eso es lo de menos... Él mismo se habrá dado cuenta de que su cambio de aptitud sólo redunda en su propio beneficio. Yo mismo tengo bastantes detractores y que se "cuidan" de entrar a polemizar conmigo -"batirme" no es fácil...-, pero que sin embargo me tienen sin cuidado... Escribo porque me gusta y para llegar a la mayor parte de la gente, intentando siempre argumentar y hacerlo también desde el respeto.

No, no creo que clapham haya querido polemizar conmigo, sino que él tiene otra forma de ver el asunto en cuestión y lo ha argumentado bien, pero -insisto- en que yo suelo ir bastante más "allá"... La ¿razón?, pues eso lo dirá el tiempo y tampoco es relevante, ya que habremos actuado de acuerdo a nuestras "percepciones" y así nos habrá ido... Entiendo que aquí, en este hilo, nos limitamos a dar nuestras opiniones, facilitar informaciones, etc. y después aquellos que nos leen harán lo que estimen más oportuno.

Yo lo único que SÉ es que estamos inmersos en una caldera en plena ebullición y es cuestión de tiempo que el agua se desborde. Si se va a ser más pronto o más tarde, no lo sé y me limito a intentar prospeccionar los "tempos". De momento, no me puedo quejar y me considero un buen analista, aunque peque de "egocéntrico" -de hecho, lo soy...- y qué le vamos a hacer... Nadie es "perfecto". Por cierto, el pasado sábado activé mi particular entrada en el Oro e hice una pequeña compra. La cotización y la divisa han ayudado en la toma de decisión. Eso no quita para que siga siendo bajista en los MPs... pero no es menos cierto que tengo que darle cierta "seguridad" a parte de la liquidez de que dispongo. Y ahora mismo apenas hay alternativas... y me jode, dicho sea de paso.

Os dejo un curioso artículo... aunque me temo que no le dejarán "prosperar"...

- EL COMBUSTIBLE LIMPIO DEL FUTURO: AUDI CONSIGUE CREAR DIESEL UTILIZANDO AIRE Y AGUA |

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 May 2015)

Bancos centrales planean drásticas restricciones al uso del dinero en efectivo

"Pero la única manera en que esto funcione es su aplicación simultánea en todo el mundo. Esto es lo que analizarán los banqueros centrales que se reunirán en Londres a fin de mes."

ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 May 2015)

Bancos centrales planean drásticas restricciones al uso del dinero en efectivo

Vaya sincronía!! te me has adelantado dos minutos ; )


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Esa medida no se puede aplicar ahora mismo en TODO el mundo y menos en la actual situación geopolítica que se está viviendo. Desde luego, no hay que dejarlo de "lado", porque estos HdP no paran de darle a la "propaganda" sobre este tema, pero una cosa es "desear" y otra "poder". Lo que nos tiene que "preocupar" es que lo tienen en la "Hoja de Ruta" y, en algún momento, podrían intentar aplicarlo, al menos en Occidente...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esa medida no se puede aplicar ahora mismo en TODO el mundo y menos en la actual situación geopolítica que se está viviendo. Desde luego, no hay que dejarlo de "lado", porque estos HdP no paran de darle a la "propaganda" sobre este tema, pero una cosa es "desear" y otra "poder". Lo que nos tiene que "preocupar" es que lo tienen en la "Hoja de Ruta" y, en algún momento, podrían intentar aplicarlo, al menos en Occidente...
> 
> Saludos.



Pero si se puede hacer progresiva bajando el limite de pago en efectivo. Por lo que comentaban Grecia lo tenia en 70 euros...
Lo encuentro extremo, e incluso alucino con aquellos que defienden (nos/se engañan) que es por nuestro bien, para nuestro beneficio y por comodidad.

El dinero debe existir más allá de los estados. Hoy en dia no es así.

_"Aquellos que renunciarían a una libertad esencial para comprar un poco de seguridad momentánea, no merecen ni una ni otra"_


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2015)

*fff* "_*El dinero debe existir más allá de los estados. Hoy en dia no es así*.
_

Los estados, y lo mencionamos por aquí en el pasado, se han convertido en seres monstruosos capaces de fagocitar al individuo, castrarlo de todas sus cualidades y libertades, y convertirlo en una mera célula prescindible, con tal de sobrevivir.

Un cáncer en toda regla supeditado a la existencia de una masa "no pensante" que obre como autómata y siga las normas y leyes establecidas, no para la mejora del ciudadano ni de la masa, si no para garantizar la supervivencia del estado y sus órganos (administración, ejercito, orden público, sanidad (en menor medida), enseñanza (decreciendo día a día)...)

No entienden que la masa se puede revelar y convertirse en cabeza pensante, si nos quitan la libertad de gastar nuestro dinero, de poseerlo, de fundirlo, o regalarlo, sin necesidad de la criba del estado o de un banco, aparecerán medios de pago alternativos como está sucediendo con el Bitcoin y la fuga de dinero negro hacia este método de pago, y los paraísos fiscales. Yo mismo si me dicen que he de poseer toda mi riqueza FIAT en un apunte contable, buscaré una alternativa, llámese oro, divisa física de otro país dónde no se exija, Bitcoins, etc...y como yo millones de personas. 

No me fio de la banca, y tampoco de los estados, del dinero en el bolsillo tampoco me fio mucho, pero más que de los dos anteriores sí.

Están cavando su propia tumba, no tengáis dudas.

*fernando* interesante artículo seguro que te interesa, que puede resumirse que cuanto más sube algo, probablemente más recorrido tendrá luego a la baja:

Nos encontramos en una de las tendencias alcistas más inusuales de la historia


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 May 2015)

Bund-Battering Continues - It's Different This Time | Zero Hedge

El bund... 

Por cierto fernando, voy a leer el artículo de Mccoy que me lo he dejado empeado e iba de esto del bund, de las fuertes ventas que está sufriendo la renta fija europea en los últimos dias.

Por cierto, acabo de leer que en abril se registraron récords en 20 años en el ratio OEX call/put


----------



## fff (4 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo mismo si me dicen que he de poseer toda mi riqueza FIAT en un apunte contable, buscaré una alternativa, llámese oro, divisa física de otro país dónde no se exija, Bitcoins, etc...y como yo millones de personas.



Tu si, la masa borreguil... se ha olvidado que es el dinero... de hecho creen que es suyo...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Sí, es interesante el artículo que has enlazado y, precisamente, hoy leía un artículo de Moisés Romero que incidía en lo mismo, pero había algo que destacaba y es que NO hay inversores finales, simplemente todo esto está sustentado por el sistema financiero y sus "maquinitas" de alta frecuencia... Por cierto, este fin de semana también leí un artículo americano que daba un margen de subida en el S&P 500 en los entornos que tú habías comentado en el hilo no hace tanto tiempo. Asimismo, advertía del riesgo que están adquiriendo las Bolsas... En fin, sigo pensando que esto se dará la vuelta, pero que también aún puede quedarle margen. Sabes que tengo posiciones abiertas en el S&P 500 y, probablemente, las cierre a lo largo de esta semana. Vamos a ver si me ayuda una hipotética caída del Euro... De momento, voy casi a la par, aunque tengo que mirar los valores liquidativos de mis FI y PP al final de la jornada, bueno mañana para hoy.

# fff: Las "restricciones" ya las tienes y en nuestro propio país... Y también van a "profundizar" en ellas, aunque en este país todavía vamos atrasados en relación a otros...

En cuanto a la "masa borreguil", debemos ser un poco más JUSTOS... Ésta, en su inmensa mayoría, son deudores, es decir gente que no tiene un puto duro y por muchas razones asociadas a esta Crisis. Si a eso añadimos una escasa o nula formación económica-financiera, pues tampoco podemos pedir "peras al olmo". Yo, en todo caso, SÍ que denuncio que no tengan una mayor implicación cuando se deciden a votar en las distintas consultas electorales. Aquí, se suele hacer por inercia y afinidad a unos "colores", sin leerse los distintos programas electorales, especialmente en el apartado económico y es el que suele tocarnos el bolsillo.

Mira, os voy a enlazar un excelente artículo, nuevamente de los EE.UU., donde este tema de la "Guerra contra el efectivo" está CADA DIA en los medios de comunicación y esa es la diferencia entre nosotros y ellos... Os recomiendo encarecidamente la parte final del artículo y donde se comenta como el Gobierno americano está interviniendo en las cuentas de varios ciudadanos americanos.

- Why The Powers That Be Are Pushing A Cashless Society | Zero Hedge

La "moraleja" que podemos sacar de esto es la que indicaba paketazo: debemos seguir "profundizando" -también nosotros...- en mantener fuera del Sistema la máxima liquidez posible. Siempre he creído que lo que es mío, MÍO ES y, por tanto, NADIE tiene derecho a decirme qué hacer con ello y mucho menos marcarme los "tempos" de disposición... ¿Dónde queda entonces la propiedad privada y la seguridad jurídica? SÍ, ya lo sé, en el "limbo"...

# Ladrillófilo: Ya avisé de que venían "tiempos revueltos" para la RF. Bien, habrá que esperar qué hace el Bund en torno a los 154,650. Si se pierden, hay bastante margen para que siga cayendo. En lo personal, estoy comprando RF desde el pasado jueves para mis FI y PP. Yo suelo ir contra "corriente"... Total, cuando las Bolsas se giren, lo más "normal" es que el dinero vuelva a la RF. Dado que los tengo, pues suelo ser muy dinámico moviendo mis FI y PP, así tengo una forma de "entretenerme" sin poner en peligro mi Patrimonio ni el "malvivir" de estar pegado a la pantalla de cotizaciones...

Y, ya para terminar, dejo un interesante vídeo sobre JP Morgan y la Plata...

- JP Morgan Silver Hoard EXPOSED!!! - Silver Shield Xchange

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 May 2015)

Fernando, cuando me refiero a la masa borreguil, no es por llamarles 'borregos', sino porque algunas personas con lo inteligentes que son -algunas mucho- se tragan lo de los brotes verdes, creen que la crisis ya ha acabado o no se preocupan por protegerse/'refugiarse'. Ciertamente algunos con inquietudes salen de matrix, y a mi nadie me ha ayudado, simplemente razonando lo que se puede aprender de leer mucho aqui y alli, sacas tus conclusiones... Ahora hay gente que vive literalmente 'en otro mundo', con una posicion desahogada y no se cuestiona el sistema en el que estamos metidos...

_Siempre he creído que lo que es mío, MÍO ES y, por tanto, NADIE tiene derecho a decirme qué hacer con ello y mucho menos marcarme los "tempos" de disposición... ¿Dónde queda entonces la propiedad privada y la seguridad jurídica? SÍ, ya lo sé, en el "limbo"..._

Ciertamente, 100% contigo...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, fff: No era una crítica a tu comentario, sino al "concepto" de "borreguil" y tan de "moda" en los últimos tiempos. ¡Ojo! que yo también lo he utilizado... Lo que quería decirte es que hay gente, que es la MAYORÍA, que no tiene un puto duro y SÍ mucha deuda contraida, de manera que a ellos poco podemos decirles sobre cómo "protegerse/refugiarse" y, en todo caso, que vayan tomando "medidas" -las que sean y puedan...- para los tiempos complicados que vienen. No sé si más pronto o más tarde, pero que ya se atisban en el "horizonte".

fff, este es un hilo con vocación "metalera", pero es muy seguido por la información alternativa que facilitamos, aparte de unos debates e intercambios de ideas que son igualmente muy bien considerados. Sólo tienes que ver las visitas que tenemos. Aquí, la "excusa" es la Evolución del precio del Oro, pero está claro que vamos mucho más "allá"...

Por supuesto, que hay mucha gente que vive "en otro mundo", pero ¿sabes? ésta tiene más "delito" cuando pertenece a un círculo, cada vez más restringido de quienes poseen un cierto Patrimonio, y NO hacen NADA por intentar "defender" lo que es suyo. Aunque tampoco nos "equivoquemos", porque conozco un buen número de allegados, pertenecientes a esta "clase", que llevan un "tren de vida" asociado a una deuda que, de momento, pueden "soportar", pero ya veremos más adelante...

El Matrix lo vivimos todos, unos más y otros menos, dependiendo del conocimiento de su existencia, pero si éste existe es porque quienes poseen un cierto "Poder", es decir las "clases medias altas", NO hacen nada por salir o cuanto menos por oponerse al mismo... Por eso, aquí abogamos por "alternativas" al Sistema y que le quite la liquidez que desean controlar por COMPLETO.

En fin, fff, ya ves que hablamos de lo mismo, aunque con pequeñas divergencias o matices...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 May 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Interesante debate sobre la restricción del uso de efectivo, yo sigo insistiendo: "que tengan los cojones de hacerlo", eso abriría los ojos a mucha gente y enseguida se optaría por otro tipo de moneda para sustituir al FIAT, que es la herramienta perfecta para tenernos siempre detrás de la zanahoria (si llegar nunca a ella).

Acabo de leer esta notica y me ha puesto de malas, hay que tener mucha cara para decir esas cosas, ya se vé de que lado está ese HDLGP para soltar esas cosas como sin nada:

Bárcenas atribuye su fortuna suiza a su "notable carrera empresarial y financiera"


Spoiler



El extesorero del Partido Popular (PP) Luis Bárcenas ha denunciado la existencia de un "afán persecutorio" contra él y ha atribuido la fortuna que llegó a acumular en Suiza a su "notable carrera empresarial y financiera" y a sus inversiones en la compra-venta de obras de arte. Además, ha negado tener relación con el presunto cabecilla de la trama 'Gürtel', Francisco Correa, y se ha presentado como un "mero amanuense" de la contabilidad B de la formación política. El TSJM ve posible fraude en las cotizaciones del PP a la Seguridad Social por Bárcenas.

Así consta en el escrito de defensa, que sus abogados Francisco Maroto y Joaquin Ruiz de Infante han presentado tras el auto de apertura de juicio oral por la "primera época' de actividades de la red Gürtel, que se desarrolló entre los años 1999 y 2005. La Fiscalía Anticorrupción pide para él una pena de 42 años y medio de cárcel por delitos contra la Hacienda Pública, blanqueo de capitales, falsedad, apropiación indebida y estafa procesal en grado de tentativa. 

El ex responsable de las finanzas 'populares' asegura que nunca intermedió en la adjudicación de contratos, ni se lucró "indebidamente" con fondos procedentes del PP. "Resulta ridículo querer defender la tesis de que el dinero de las cuentas de Suiza procedió de la cuenta de donativos del PP cuando no hay ninguna correlación más allá de la absurda acusación por la apropiación de 149.600 euros de la operación de Libertad Digital", precisa. 

Tras apuntar que la información remitida por las autoridades del país helvético no puede ser utilizada en la investigación, explica que "siempre" figuró como beneficiario de las cuentas abiertas en Ginebra y que no recurrió "nunca a terceras personas". "Luis Bárcenas daba directamente siempre las ordenes de compraventa correspondientes y fijaba los criterios de inversión", añade su defensa, en referencia a la cartera de acciones de empresas españolas que gestionaba. 

Sin comisiones 

En cuanto a la 'caja B' del Partido Popular, que es investigada en una pieza separada del 'caso Gürtel', los abogados del que fuera gerente del partido destacan que durante aquella época "no tenía encomendada la gestión de los fondos oficiales y, mucho menos, de los llamados fondos opacos", limitándose a desempeñar "una labor de mero amanuense" mediante la anotación de los ingresos y los pagos en la cuenta de donativos. 

Dicho esto, Bárcenas afirma que no ha tenido "en ningún momento una relación personal, de amistad y, menos aún, empresarial" con el supuesto líder de la red Gürtel, Francisco Correa, ni tampoco con sus empresas. De esta forma, acusa al PSOE de verter contra él una acusación "genérica" y sin unos "mínimos" indicios que la respalden. 

Arremete contra otras acusaciones "gratuitas" al asegurar que es "rotundamente falso" que haya cobrado de empresas y personas beneficiarias de adjudicaciones públicas. "Bárcenas no ha formado parte de ninguna organización dirigida a la comisión de hechos delictivos, no ha participado ni favorecido ninguna acción criminal ni ha obtenido beneficios derivados del favorecimiento de contratos públicos para empresas de la estructura societaria que las acusaciones atribuyen a Correa u otras sociedades", añade. 

En este punto, la defensa recuerda que el magistrado instructor Pablo Ruz dejó "meridianamente claro" que las iniciales "L" y "LB" junto a la expresión "Luis el cabrón" no se identifican con su persona. "La vinculación que se realiza entre las siglas y mi defendido demuestra el afán persecutorio contra su persona", añade. 

Finalmente, los abogados rechazan que su cliente haya percibido comisiones en concepto de viajes que habrían sido satisfechos por las empresas de la Gürtel y precisa que el hecho de haber contratado los servicios de Pasadena Viajes S.L. "no se debió a ninguna circunstancia ilícita, sino al hecho de que durante un tiempo su hermano estuvo trabajando en dicha agencia de viajes". 

"Los servicios turísticos de índole personal fueron satisfechos en todo caso por Bárcenas, quien durante el periodo instruido también contrató numerosos viajes con otras agencias y que ha seguido trabajando con Gabinete de viajes hasta fechas recientes", señalan los letrados, para concluir que ni él ni su mujer, Rosalía Iglesias, se lucraron con las acciones de Libertad Digital como acredita el hecho de que el PP no ha iniciado acciones judiciales por apropiación indebida.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Une a este sinvergüenza al último HDLGP -parió la burra...-, A. Rus. Es que no es extraño que este país esté en la puta ruina y es que en las "manos" que lo han llevado, qué coño podíamos esperar...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 May 2015)

Volviendo al tema de donde invertir a futuro, me gustaría poner mi granito de arena ya que veo que es de especial interés; yo tengo en mente un par de cosas:

La primera es el Aluminio, veréis ahora gozamos de un precio muy competitivo debido a Islandia, ésta utiliza energía hidroeléctrica y geotérmica para producirlo, sin embargo, la materia prima la traen por barco y unas vez terminado el producto también se va por el mismo medio.

Esto es así porque resulta mucho más barato comprar gasoil para los barcos que va y vienen de Islandia que generar energía eléctrica suficiente para fundir el material y crear el aluminio en el mismo sitio.

Imaginaros por un momento que el gasoil para los barcos se pone a precio de oro, entonces Islandia ya no podría ser competitiva porque sería más factible generar energía por otros medios que no sea el petróleo (gas, carbón, renovables, etc.) en el mismo sitio en donde se consume, evitando con ello los altos costes de transporte.

Ahora, lo que no sé es como "himbertir" en ello ya que físicamente es inviable, pero bueno, seguramente algunos lo sabréis y será cuestión de que lo digáis, yo evitaría de alguna manera las productoras, porque no sabemos las deudas que puedan arrastrar y posibles quiebras.

La otra es básicamente utilizando el mismo principio de los altos costes de transporte, eso puede ocasionar la descentralización de la producción, la cual ahora es piedra angular para obtener bajos costes y aumentar beneficios.

Veréis, todo mundo se fija en el producto, pero nadie mira el proceso de fabricación y la industrialización, ahí es donde quiero llegar, en especializarse en procesos de fabricación con tecnología de bajo coste energético.

Eso nos lleva a "himbertir" en herramientas manuales o de bajo coste energético, aunque la producción sea media-baja, el mercado será local y no habrá suficiente demanda para fabricar millones, pero sí habrá suficiente para fabricar miles.

Ahora tanto el aluminio como las herramientas manuales están muy accesibles a cualquiera a precios tirados y digo tirados literalmente porque cuando voy a por mis pekes al cole, lo único que veo es el papel albal de los bocatas en el suelo y en los chinos o tiendas como el leroy merlin, las herramientas te las venden a precio tirado, no es necesario comprar primeras marcas -y caras-, pero hay opciones muy buenas en relación calidad-precio.

Y por último si queréis obtener buenos beneficios a cambio de un trabajo bien hecho, yo me haría con un gran lote de buenas herramientas (de bajo consumo eléctrico y manuales), equipos autógenos (de preferencia a gasoil) y aprendería a reparar cosas de la vida cotidiana, vamos como un "herrero moderno".

Mientras mas cosas reparéis y lo más sencillo que podáis (con el mínimo esfuerzo energético), mayor será vuestro campo de acción. Sé que no es nada atractivo ya que hay que currar muy bien y muy duro para haceros sitio (por eso tiene tantas posibilidades, porque nadie quiere currar de verdad, si les comento algo en la oficina, se les caen los anillos), pero sería una manera de ganarse bien la vida y contribuir a vuestra zona para que ésta siga funcionando.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, me temo que hay que ir a las productoras... Ya sé que no te gusta la Bolsa, pero es lo que hay cuando hablamos de "invertir" en según qué "productos". En cualquier caso, en el hilo siempre he comentado que sólo sigo una acción y ésa es ARCELOR MITTAL, que no es exactamente lo que tú buscas, pero a mí me ha servido para saber que lo de los "brotes verdes" era una absoluta gilipollez. Siempre me podrán decir que tiene una deuda brutal y muchas más cosas, pero ese es un ejercicio de "inutilidad" para quien ha estado vinculado a los mercados y se proclama "fundamentalista"... Que esa empresa vaya a quebrar es posible, pero menuda la que se "armaría" y es que hablamos de la compañía siderúrgica lider mundial... con más de 300.000 empleados.

NO, no es momento de entrar en esa empresa y sólo me lo plantearé en una fortísima corrección de las Bolsas.

Si quieres Aluminio, tienes ALCOA, en EE.UU. y ACERINOX, en España. Ambas, al igual que ARCELOR MITTAL, están muy caras por fundamentales, al menos los que yo manejo...

En fin, no es un mal sector para tener liquidez fuera del banco, pero ahora -insisto en ello- NO parece el mejor momento para posicionarse en el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2015)

*refinanciado* yo hace unos años estaba invertido en KALU y AA (káiser aluminium y alcoa), me sabía sus ventas, márgenes, previsiones...y vi en los últimos meses del 2010 algo que no me gustó. Mientras el sector metalúrgico recuperaba al igual que el de los plásticos, el aluminio se estancaba en ventas. Indagué dentro de mis posibilidades, y se dejaba entrever que la demanda de aluminio estaba de capa caída, lo que repercutía directamente en las cuentas de resultados de las productoras.

Muchos productos que durante décadas se hacían de aluminio se estaban sustituyendo por PVC aceros inoxidables y otros elementos de menor costo e igual valor añadido.

Desde entonces desconozco si la tendencia ha cambiado, hablo de hace 5 años, pero tira un poco del hilo de esas dos multinacionales que te he nombrado, ahora que se han dado resultados y analiza sobre todo las reducciones de plantillas que se han llevado a cabo para mantener las cuentas de resultados saneadas.

Lo de las herramientas estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, picos y palas para cavar tumbas de políticos corruptos...


Por otra parte, yo también sigo indagando, y lo último que me ha llegado como inversión, es algo de lo que no tengo ni idea, pero si puedo miraré con calma...una amiga que tiene una tienda de ropa hablando me dijo que el precio de las sedas había subido muchísimo, y que en oriente, se estaban empezando a pagar precios ya de occidente por la materia prima.

Yo de seda ni idea, pero si hay que indagar, lo haré, no me veo almacenando rollos de tela, pero tampoco me veía hace unos años coleccionando monedas...¿Quién sabe?, si alguno tiene idea de este sector, que lo comente.



Un saludo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 May 2015)

Bill Gross se pone dramÃ¡tico: Esto estÃ¡ llegando a su fin

Hoy ZH abría con una carta de Bill Gross algo... catastrofista quizás?
Bien, ahí está el artículo en castellano.

Vaticina el principio del armaggedon financiero?

_Para ellos, (como para mi) el mercado alcista actual no tiene 35 años, sino el doble de edad en términos humanos. Seguro que ellos y otros gurús están investigando y buscando documentación que les ayude a predecir el futuro financiero, viendo el equivalente a las necrológicas. Saboread este mercado alcista, parecen estar diciendo al unísono. Nosotros no lo volveremos a ver nunca jamás, por delante sólo nos quedará un sensación de malestar y bajas rentabilidades, puede que incluso dolor si acaba estallando una burbuja._


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

En varias ocasiones, he recomendado como "inversión" el... ¡AGUA! Quizás, y vuelvo a insistir en ello, haya que esperar a una fuerte corrección de las Bolsas y tener en cuenta dónde se posiciona uno... lo digo por la divisa.

Os dejo un enlace sobre ello...

- Be water... ¿Cómo invertir en la materia prima con más potencial del mundo?. Noticias de Inversión

Bueno, no deja de ser una "idea" más de "inversión"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-may-2015 at 22:08 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: Bill Gross hace tiempo que sabe esto para decirlo ahora... Aquí, y en el otro hilo, hace tiempo que venimos indicando lo mismo, pero es que en EE.UU. eso es el "pan nuestro de cada día" y desde hace años. Son unas declaraciones que no pillan por sorpresa a nadie y menos desde que salió de PIMCO...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 May 2015)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas,

*Fernando*, pues no sé que decirte, la bolsa ahora -tal y como dices- está hecha un lío. No es que no me guste la bolsa, pero el sentido de ésta es que tiene que ser un medio de financiación para las empresas y una forma de ahorro para el ahorrador (con un beneficio justo claro está).

Pero es que lo que hay montado ahora es para mear y no echar gota, vamos, una desvergüenza total, ahora sí que literalmente unos pocos se están enriqueciendo a costa de una mayoría la cual están empobreciendo más y más, encima sin su consentimiento.

En fin, espero que algún día esta situación se "normalice" (por decirlo de alguna manera), porque bien llevada, es una herramienta muy útil para depender menos de los bancos (que la empresa le pida prestado a interés alto y el ahorrador deje su dinero ahí a cambio de una miseria).

*Paketazo*, al aluminio no lo veo para analizarlo al igual que todo lo demás (el mismo caso para los MPs), es un material muy importante en nuestra civilización, desde aplicaciones sencillas (objetos para el hogar) o aplicaciones de alta tecnología (aviación, automoción, industria, etc.) es como el plástico (por cierto, el plástico si que nos hará pupita cuando escasee).

El aluminio es una materia prima clave para mejorar la eficiencia de los productos.

El cobre también es clave, pero su utilización mayoritariamente se centra en la electricidad, es decir, tiene mucho menos campo de acción que el aluminio y dependiendo cómo, el aluminio también sustituye al cobre (p.e. líneas de transmisión, útiles de conexionado, etc.) y la plata también lo sustituye en algunos casos como los contactos.

Por otra parte, no creo que desaparezcan las multinacionales, de hecho creo que se verán fortalecidas con esta situación, pero creo que "mutarán" a una especie de franquicias en donde habrá muchas mini empresas locales produciendo lo mismo según demanda, de esa manera, en caso de bajada de la misma, el que sufrirá es el franquiciado (y su pequeña empresa) y a la multinacional no le afectará porque será una de las miles que tendrá, la cerrará y ya está.

Por eso comento lo de especializarse en industrialización, será una buena salida laboral.

Muy bueno lo de los picos y las palas, no estaría mal utilizar un nuevo abono (politicabono) igual por fin servirían de algo estos HDLGP, aunque siendo sincero, lo más probable es que sean como Atila y donde abones con ellos, jamás volverá a crecer hierba alguna, jeje.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Je,je,je... Refinanciado, pero el FESTIN que se darían los gusanos sería inolvidable, aunque luego éstos no pararían de vomitar...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 May 2015)

Fernando, eso del agua lo veo muy inestable, puede ocasionar revoluciones y conflictos muy jodidos, ahí si que veo al pueblo poniendo en la horca a muchos "especuladores" de bienes básicos.

Además, eso me parece cruzar unos límites que no se deberían cruzar, ya bastante tenemos con lo voraces que se han vuelto los gobiernos respecto a ese tema, como para que entre otra variable que ningún favor hará.

En tu link viene un párrafo con el cual estoy muy de acuerdo:

_"Si el agua alguna vez se convierte en una materia prima cotizada en mercado, eso significará que el mundo se enfrenta a problemas muy serios”, afirma a Cotizalia Ole Hansen, director de materias primas de Saxo Bank. “Negociar con agua como una commodity implicaría además que el agua puede entregarse físicamente desde unos puntos designados y para que esas transacciones sean viables, el coste del agua tendría que alcanzar niveles insosteniblemente elevados”, afirma._

Esperemos que no llegue a tanto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: El Agua YA está ocasionando muchos conflictos en el mundo. Evidentemente, aquí como en otras cosas, entramos en el aspecto ético y que, realmente, debiera ser lo fundamental. En principio, si nos ponemos unos limites imposibles de traspasar, no queda más remedio que analizar las compañías, Fondos de Inversión y ETFs que se dedican a este menester. Y, sobre todo, indagar si tienen pleitos, litigios o conflictos donde operan.

Sin embargo, te diré que por esa misma "regla de tres", nos tendríamos que cuestionar muchas de las cosas que adquirimos, como por ejemplo el Oro, la Plata y muchas otras cosas que forman parte de nuestro entorno cotidiano... por ejemplo, un móvil...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (4 May 2015)

BLA BLA BLA , estan manipulando a la masa . Recordais cuando el clapham trajo aqui sus vaticinios apocalipticos sobre la restriccion al cash ? 
Bueno , ni p. caso . El clapham es un provocateur , pero el fondo , en alguna vellosidad intestinal sabe que hay tiempo .
Estan hablando de restringir el cash en cantidades que a nadie deberia preocuparles . Dos soberanos , tres soberanos , 2-3 bitcoines , 25 onzas de plata , es calderilla . El cash no puede desaparecer ( aun ) 
Sin embargo , no hay excusa para no prepararse . 
La culpa de que un borrego sea borrego es del borrego , no del sistema . 
Estoy harto de oir la excusa del pobre , la culpa es ...NIET . 
La culpa siempre es de uno . Por que un clapham puede prosperar en London , capital de la hidra y otros NO ? Adaptabilidad . 
No es que el clapham sea mejor que otros , el clapham se adapta 
y sabe cazar los tiempos . La inversion en oro es parte de la estrategia pero no se puede tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta 
Ahora , como sabeis me estoy interesando en el bitcoin . Cada dia 
le encuentro un enorme potencial . Si la bolsa cae ( caera ) y explota la burbuja de bonos ( explotara ) todo ese dinero tendra que ir a algun lado ( la inflacion sera de dos/tres digitos ) y los activos tangibles ...UP 
El unico problema que le veo yo al oro es que no es divisible como el BTC 
Incluso hasta para una economia autarquica y local no sirve .
Si tu das oro a cambio de un servicio o producto esperas que alguien te de oro a cambio de tu producto o servicio . Quien tiene oro ? 
MUY POCOS . Y ademas , esta el cambio . 
Un soberano pesa 7,3 de oro puro no puedes fraccionarlo . En cambio el BTC puede dividirse hasta en 8 decimales . 
El oro es finito , el BTC tambien . El oro no puede falsificarse .
El BTC tampoco . El oro esta respaldado por energia . No hay energia , no hay minado . El BTC es exactamente lo mismo . 
Hay que estar preparados por si eliminan el cash y por si no lo eliminan . Es la estrategia del WIN WIN . Ahora meten miedo pero en el fondo no saben como abrir el melon . Raul Castro esta eliminando el CUC desde hace 3 anos y no saben como hacerlo .


----------



## Refinanciado (4 May 2015)

Tienes toda la razón Fernando, no soy ajeno a todos los estragos que causa la extracción de minerales, tanto medioambientales como conflictos entre humanos.

En el caso de los MPs, éstos son acumuladores de energía, la cual pasa de una mano a otra representando el trabajo empleado en su extracción, cambiándolo por su equivalente en otro tipo de bien.

La cuestión es que está tan corrupto nuestro sistema monetario que la utilizaciónde MPs sería un mal menor al menos para dejar de empeorar.

Pero con el agua lo veo distinto, es la base de nuestra vida, no tiene nada que ver con tener o no tener dinero, de hecho bajo el punto de vista inversor, lo veo de alto riesgo, ya que es carne de expropiación por parte de gobiernos, me parece que sucedió en Bolivia, le dieron calabazas a Bechtel (creo que fue así) y su inversión se fue al garete en un instante.

Pero como dices, por tener presente una posibilidad más, que no quede.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

# clapham: Históricamente, y en determinadas circunstancias, siempre ha existido el troceamiento en pequeñas porciones de las monedas de Oro y de Plata... Y Buenas Noches a todos, yo me voy al "sobre"...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (5 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # clapham: Históricamente, y en determinadas circunstancias, siempre ha existido el troceamiento en pequeñas porciones de las monedas de Oro y de Plata... Y Buenas Noches a todos, yo me voy al "sobre"...
> 
> Saludos.



@Fernando . 

El ratio historico del orolata ha sido de 16/27 onzas de plata por oro . 
Para que trocear una onza de oro si ya esta troceado en 16/27 partes en forma de plata . Ademas , trocear una moneda implica sus riesgos 
Pueden robartela , confiscartela , etc . 
Un soberano ahora vale aprox 195 £ . 
Si el oro sube de 1200 $ a 5000 $ la onza , un gramo de soberano 
( oro 22k ) costaria 146 $ . O sea , tendrias que trocear el soberano en 7 partes de 1,05 gramos que aun asi tendrian el valor de 146 $
Imagina que quieres comprar algo que vale 100 $ . 
La unidad mas pequena de dinero que tienes es 1,05 gramos . Tendrian que devolverte 0,5 gramos de oro . No seria mejor la plata ?
Al ratio 1:27 el gramo de plata costaria 6 $ . 
Lo veo mucho mas factible .


----------



## alicate (5 May 2015)

Eso que dices de los riesgos de trocear una moneda, q si te la roban y demas te va a pasar igual si no la troceas.
Desde los íberos hay multitud de pueblos que han fraccionado sus monedas, la falta de metales con que acuñar la suplian así.
Si no, la última época del reino Nazarí, dode debido al aislamiento eran mas habituales las monedas fraccionadas q las q no lo estaban.


----------



## Kennedy (5 May 2015)

Gran articulo del gran Llinares:

Los riesgos de cada clase de activo en la actualidad

El primer mandamiento de cualquier inversión es no meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
*
El segundo, y no menos importante, es que la expectativa de beneficio tenga una relación adecuada con el riesgo que se asume. Pero para evaluar los riesgos, lo primero que hay que hacer es conocerlos, pues mucha gente asume riesgos que ni siquiera sabe que existen, y cuando le explotan en la cara, organizan un grupo de presión para exigir al Gobierno que les devuelvan el dinero que han perdido. Como es natural, el Gobierno no tiene dinero propio, así que el dinero que le consiguen sacar proviene de los impuestos de los que sí que conocían los riesgos y fueron lo suficientemente prudentes para no meterse en líos.
*
Vamos a dar un repaso a los riesgos que tenemos en estos momentos en los diferentes activos.
*
RENTA FIJA
*
Hay muchos países que están emitiendo deuda con intereses negativos. Este hecho atenta contra toda lógica y el más mínimo sentido común. Podría entrar dentro de la lógica si fueran emisiones a muy corto plazo en deuda soberana de países AAA, pero cuando los intereses negativos se producen en bonos a diez años o en letras de países insolventes, como ha ocurrido esta semana en España, indican que algo va mal en la asignación sensata de recursos que debe presidir cualquier inversión.
*
Pagarle a alguien insolvente para que custodie tu dinero ganado con el sudor de la frente es algo irracional. Podría tener una explicación si, en vez de haber ganado el dinero con el sudor de la frente, hubiera sido ganado con el sudor del de enfrente. En esos casos se tienen unos controles menos estrictos a la hora de invertir.
*
Como es natural, el público no suele comprar directamente bonos con intereses negativos, pero los compran a través de fondos de inversión, fondos de pensiones, etc. Cuando le dicen que por el plazo fijo le van a pagar una miseria, le preguntan al comercial de la oficina qué productos hay que ofrezcan un rendimiento mayor, y el comercial lo encamina sin pestañear a los fondos de inversión y de pensiones. En estos fondos se analizan las rentabilidades pasadas y el cliente quiere pensar que en el futuro seguirán igual.
*
Los administradores de los fondos saben que, cuando las rentabilidades negativas empiecen a hacer mella en las valoraciones del fondo, los clientes lo abandonarán en desbandada, pues entraron queriendo creer (inconscientemente sabían que no, pero por pereza no querían darle más vueltas al asunto) que iban a sacar los mismos rendimientos que en el pasado. Para evitar que el fondo baje y los clientes huyan, los administradores no tienen más remedio que comprar bonos basura. Pero si todos compran basura a la vez, el estiércol se pone por las nubes, que es justo la burbuja en la que estamos inmersos.
*
Esta película de terror suele acabar cuando se producen algunos impagos sonados y consecutivos. Los desavisados inversores despiertan abruptamente de sus sueños húmedos de rentabilidades oníricas, y el castillo de anotaciones en cuenta a precios irracionales se desploma sobre su propia incoherencia.
*
Los dos riesgos más importantes en estos casos son:
*
1 – El riesgo de contrapartida por la quiebra del depositario debido al hundimiento de sus activos.
*
2 – Una trampa de liquidez cuando todo el mundo quiere salir al mismo tiempo por una puerta taponada por el pánico.
*
*
RENTA VARIABLE
*
En situación normal, invertir en renta variable con la tendencia primaria alcista no suele presentar un riesgo apreciable, pero no estamos en situación normal. Nos encontramos inmersos en una crisis del sistema que, lejos de haber sido resuelta, ha sido empeorada con la siembra indiscriminada de dinero regalado que propicia inversiones desastrosas que nunca podrán ser rentabilizadas.
*
Cuando está ocurriendo algo que no había ocurrido nunca, el futuro es imprevisible, pues es probable que también ocurra algo inédito en la historia y, por tanto, imposible de prever.
*
Es mucho más seguro operar a la baja en tendencia primaria bajista, pues nunca hay sorpresas que hagan subir los índices un 20%; en cambio, sí hay sorpresas o hechos inesperados que los hacen bajar un 50%. Pero, como seguimos en tendencia alcista, esta posibilidad queda totalmente descartada.
*
Los dos riesgos más importantes en estos momentos en renta variable son los mismos que en renta fija.
*
*
LIQUIDEZ Y CUENTAS BANCARIAS
*
Los políticos dicen alegremente que garantizan el dinero de las cuentas hasta 100.000 euros y la gente se lo cree sin cuestionarse nada.
*
La pregunta correcta es ¿con qué activos se garantiza el dinero de las cuentas? Que yo sepa, todos los países del mundo sólo tienen una montaña de deuda y una boca muy grande para hacer promesas.
*
Cuando se saquen cuentas y nadie pueda pagar lo que debe, saldrá a la luz que muchos bancos hace años que son insolventes y no pueden respaldar los depósitos de los clientes. Y ningún Gobierno con más deudas y más insolvente que los bancos podrá garantizar los citados depósitos. No sólo perderán el dinero los clientes que tengan más de cien mil euros, cantidades menores tampoco podrán ser devueltas en su totalidad ni serán garantizadas por la mayoría de los países.
*
Algunos lectores han escrito que para evitar este riesgo se puede tener el dinero escondido en un colchón que no sea inflamable o en una caja de seguridad. En este caso estarían asumiendo el riesgo de que Alemania se salga del Euro (cosa nada descabellada) y que los euros sobre los que duermen pierdan la mitad de su valor al despertar.
*
*
METALES PRECIOSOS
*
Teniendo bajo tu custodia metales físicos se elimina el riesgo de quiebra del sistema y el riesgo de contrapartida. Todavía queda el riesgo de una bajada en el precio de los metales. Este riesgo se elimina casi en su totalidad comprando monedas de plata de 12 euros, pues si baja el metal y no quiebra el sistema, el BDE te devuelve los 12 euros de su valor facial.
*
Si el sistema salta por los aires y el BDE queda en los anales de la historia como un banco central que desapareció sin que hubiera supervivientes, entonces la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 euros será el único dinero con el que se podrán comprar patatas y macarrones.
*
Conclusión: los riesgos son pequeños, limitados y poco probables.
*
*
LADRILLOS EN ESPAÑA
*
Comprar inmuebles en España en estos momentos con el único fin de evitar los riesgos enumerados anteriormente, tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.
*
Las principales desventajas son las siguientes:
*
1 – Es muy probable que todavía bajen un 20% los pisos bien situados y hasta un 40% los pisos que nunca se deberían haber construido en sitios en los que nadie quiere vivir.
*
2 – Cuando se termine la bajada, es muy poco probable que suban de forma apreciable durante al menos cinco años. Salvo barrios concretos, los precios quedarán estancados durante bastante tiempo.
*
3 – Tanto si entran en el poder los partidos populistas como si ganan los de siempre porque se hayan apuntado a la nueva moda de llevar el pelo largo y las ideas cortas, prometiendo paguitas para todos y gasto social compulsivo, uno de los impuestos que más va a sufrir es el IBI. Es muy probable que se doble en pocos años, pues es uno de los impuestos más fáciles de recaudar bajo amenaza de embargo.
*
Ahora las ventajas:
*
1 – Un inmueble en propiedad registrado sin cargas es una manera bastante segura de proteger el patrimonio. El problema del 20% que todavía tienen que bajar los inmuebles bien situados se puede solucionar haciendo algunas ofertas a la baja a los propietarios, hasta que alguno acepte.
*
2 – Teniendo en cuenta que en España la vivienda en propiedad es muy común, cualquier medida confiscatoria contra los inmuebles se vería fuertemente rechazada por los ciudadanos. En cambio, si se cambian las cuentas de los bancos a pesetas con una fuerte devaluación el mismo día, estoy seguro que ninguna acción ciudadana haría que el Gobierno se echara atrás de la medida. Por tanto, un piso en propiedad está menos expuesto a la rapiña de los gobernantes que otros activos.
*
3 – Tampoco está expuesto al riesgo de contrapartida. Es conveniente pedir un certificado (nótese que he dicho certificado y no nota simple) del Registro en el que conste que el inmueble no tiene cargas y guardarlo en casa. Con ello se evitan “errores” del Registro y posibles excusas para usurparte el título de propiedad.
*
*
SACAR EL DINERO DE ESPAÑA Y ABRIR UNA CUENTA EN SUIZA
*
Esta opción sólo estaría indicada para gente con cientos de millones y que sacara un porcentaje pequeño de su patrimonio como diversificación. Para gente con menos de medio millón de euros, abrir una cuenta en el extranjero no disminuye el riesgo total sino que lo aumenta.
*
Ya corren rumores de que algunos países acreedores de Grecia estarían dispuestos a congelar las cuentas de ciudadanos griegos despositadas en su país. Supongo que llegarían a un acuerdo con el gobierno griego para repartirse lo que le expropien al ciudadano griego. Un Gobierno recauda impuestos evadidos y el otro cobra a cuenta de la deuda general. Todos contentos menos el incauto que pensaba haber puesto su patrimonio a buen recaudo.​


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Hola, clapham: En tu comentario dejas la "puerta abierta" a la Plata como "reserva de valor", por tanto a un Bimetalismo de facto... Nada descabellado en según qué circunstancias y, por otro lado, la Plata ha sido el "formato" de "dinero" más utilizado a lo largo de la Historia... 

El "problema" que yo veo a tu análisis es que piensas como si el Sistema siguiera existiendo tal cual, aunque evidentemente estás aceptando también "cambios", puesto que en las comparaciones que me haces sigues teniendo como referencia al USD. 

Está claro que el Sistema podría seguir como hasta ahora, a fin de cuentas se trata de seguir con la "patada adelante" hasta que no haya más "espacio" para darla... Sin embargo, a medida que avancemos en el tiempo, más probable será que se vea a los MPs (SÍ, los dos...) como "dinero" aceptado y fuera más común su utilización en las transacciones o intercambios.

Todo dependerá del "nuevo" mundo que se pueda dar, y que puede ser más o menos "complicado" según los niveles que ahora podamos intentar "adivinar"... Cuanto más "complejo", más posibilidades para la Plata y el ratio de ésta vs el Oro debería corregirse y volver a promedios históricos. 

E insisto en lo que he comentado en muchas ocasiones: el Oro debe verse como el equivalente a "billetes grandes" y la Plata como "billetes pequeños" o "calderilla". Y todo puede tener un determinado "tamaño", por el tema de los cambios, seguridad, etc. Por ejemplo, se pueden comprar Oro en lingotes de 1 y 5 gramos. Y en la Plata hay mucha gente que tiene monedas de diferentes leyes en el formato de "Duros del Mundo" e incluso en "rounds" que van de 5 gramos en adelante.

Si pensamos bajo el "concepto" de dinero actual, está claro que la Plata tiene en su debe el IVA, pero en determinadas circunstancias podría darse el caso de que eso fuera lo menos importante en ese momento. Y es que se está avanzando en la represión financiera y hace escasos minutos he oído una noticia que es muy "fuerte": en Euskadi parece ser que quieren sacar un impuesto que gravaría en hasta 30 Euros el m2 de los pisos vacíos. Tiene cojones la cosa...

Y respecto a la fragmentación de la moneda ha sido muy habitual en amplios períodos históricos y fue ampliamente utilizada, por ejemplo, en muchos lugares del antiguo Imperio Español...

Y dejo este artículo...

- Primer aviso de la renta fija. Blogs de Información privilegiada

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 08:36 ----------

Lo que comentaba ayer: el derecho a la propiedad privada y la seguridad jurídica, en nuestro país, están ya en el "limbo"...

- Los pisos vacíos serán gravados en Euskadi hasta con 30 euros por metro cuadrado al año . El Correo

Esperemos que, al menos, los Bancos se vean afectados por dicha medida de llevarse a cabo... pero sin "trampa y cartón".


----------



## clapham (5 May 2015)

Sacando cuentas ( el clapham se pasa el dia entero sacando cuentas ) 
la onza mas barata de plata ahora en el mercado , la SUNSHINE Mint sale a 22,89 $ ( con IVA y premium incluido ) Eso es 0,73 $ el gramo . 
El precio de la plata ahora mismo es de 16,45 $ el gramo ( spot price ) 
lo que significa que incluso la plata mas barata que estas comprando estas pagando casi un 30 % mas por ella . 
INVIERTES 100 $ , obtienes 72 $ ( en plata ) , es lo que te pagarian en caso de que quisieras venderla . No he hecho la cuenta con los pandas , koalas , britannias porque saldria un 40 % de sobrespot.
Bien , a donde quiero llegar . Para que la inversion en silver sea " rentable " 
el precio deberia subir un 30 % . 
Si aceptamos pagar un 30 % mas por algo ( premium + IVA ) que vale un 30 % menos ( sport ) entonce por que no pagamos un 50 % mas 
por algo que sea infinitamente mejor . 
Y aqui viene el cambio de paradigma , la fexibilidad mental de la que algunos adolecen . He rescatado de mi archivo algo que me llamo la atencion y son los billetes AURUM que contienen 1/10 de gr de oro . 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rzrerA6WgpQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Al precio actual ( redondeando ) 1200 $ la onza . El gramo sale a 40 $ por gramo ( incluyendo premium ) . Segun la web de Aurum 
la empresa que comercializa los billetes gold standard , cuyo valor no es facial sino intrinseco ( 1/10 de gramo ) el precio de cada billete
es de 8 $ ( para cantidades superiores a 10 ) 

A New Way to Hold Gold: The Aurum | Peak Prosperity

AQUI LA PAGINA DE COMPRA 
Peak Prosperity Aurum

Sacando cuentas , si el billete gold standard 1/10 g de oro sale por 8 $ y el precio del 1/10 de gr fisico sale por 4 $ estamos pagando un 50 % +

En teoria , a simple vista parece que invertir en plata es mejor , porque estas pagando SOLO un 30 % de mas . 
Sin embargo hay que ser practicos , no todo es blanco o negro . 

5000 $ invertidos en plata te da 6,7 kilos 
5000 S invertidos en aurum notes te da 62,5 gramos . 

Si el oro se revaloriza por encima de las 2400 $ ( cosa en la que todo el mundo parece coincidir ) tu inversion estaria amortizada . 

No es practico fraccionar una moneda , es dificil y ademas no te la fraccionan gratis . Otra vez la maxima de oro : si sabes que algo va a pasar ( fraccionar la moneda ) entonces compralas ya fraccionadas .

Una opcion mas practica es usar eslabones grandes de cadenas de oro 18k
puedes decirle al joyero que te fraccione la cadena . 







Hay soluciones para todo , solo hay que romperse el coco y encontrarlas 

Aleluya y Amen


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Hola, clapham: Claro, que hay "soluciones" para "casi" todo y el "coco" lo tenemos para "algo"... ¿No? Es cada cual quien tiene que buscarlas y adaptarlas a sus circunstancias o acordes a sus "percepciones".

NO, no veo el "formato" de esos "billetes" que ya conocía, y de hecho los tuve, pero entiendo que lo mejor siguen siendo monedas tipo Soberanos y hay monedas de menor peso, aparte de los lingotes de 1 y 5 grs. ya citados.

¿El Oro en torno a los $2240? Pues, por "lógica" su precio debiera andar por ahí, pero eso ahora es una utopía y "mañana" no lo sé, pero no sería extraño que el precio tendiera hacia ahí... Sin embargo, dependerá de muchas variables, sobre todo económico-financieras y geopolíticas. Aquí, se trata de "olvidarse" de la cotización y guardarlo... Bueno, eso para los que tenemos un determinado "pensamiento" y puede ser también válido para quienes quieran "especular" con su revalorización, pero no obviando que eso puede llevar su tiempo y no hay que descartar que éste sea largo... Los MPs se caracterizan por fuertes movimientos y entonces la volatilidad se extrema.

En mi modesta opinión, y viendo a dónde vamos con la actual represión financiera, los MPs siguen siendo una de las mejores maneras de preservar "valor", aunque ello tenga un coste inicial en forma de "minusvalías"... Eso SÍ, hay también otras "opciones" y que cada cual debe valorar y si se adaptan a su perfil. En mí caso, ya voy de "vuelta" y ya NO creo en los "experimentos", más que nada por una cuestión de "tiempo" y porque ya tengo mucho visto...

En fin, clapham, ya has visto que no es tan "difícil"... Puedes debatir perfectamente y seguir manteniendo tu "sello" especial y que hace que varios foreros lo aprecien. Ya te dije que podías decir lo "mismo", pero utilizando unos "métodos" más aceptables.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> @Fernando .
> 
> El ratio historico del orolata ha sido de 16/27 onzas de plata por oro .
> Para que trocear una onza de oro si ya esta troceado en 16/27 partes en forma de plata . Ademas , trocear una moneda implica sus riesgos
> ...



Supongo que ya los habreis visto por ahi, pero solo para evitar sacar el serrucho y tener hasta 0.5 gramos....

Monedas de Oro : Moneda MapleGram 1 Gramo 50 cent

1/2 gram Istanbul Gold Refinery Bar .9999 Fine | Bullion Exchanges

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 09:02 ----------

Siguiendo el Aurum de clapham, he encontrado esto... no lo conocia... luego lo mirare en detalle:

https://bluffssilver.com/


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Por otra parte, no creo que desaparezcan las multinacionales, de hecho creo que se verán fortalecidas con esta situación, pero creo que "mutarán" a una especie de franquicias en donde habrá muchas mini empresas locales produciendo lo mismo según demanda, de esa manera, en caso de bajada de la misma, el que sufrirá es el franquiciado (y su pequeña empresa) y a la multinacional no le afectará porque será una de las miles que tendrá, la cerrará y ya está.
> 
> Por eso comento lo de especializarse en industrialización, será una buena salida laboral.



En el ocaso de la globalización, la falta de energía, materias primas y productos baratos, acabara con las multinacionales. Evidentemente esto también acabará con la sociedad de consumo y traerá no pocos problemas añadidos.... una nueva Edad Media proclaman algunos.

El economista E. F. Schumachers escribió un buen libro titulado “Lo pequeño es hermoso” que versa sobre el asunto que recomiendo leer.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (5 May 2015)

Si de algo estoy convencido es de que sólo soy poseedor de lo que tengo en mi mano. He tratado de diversificarlos más o menos como sugerís. En oro opto por monedas de medio soberano, 10 francos y similares, mientras que como divisores de ellas monedas tipo duro: dólares, 10 y 50 francos franceses y cualquier otra de 900 mm de escaso valor numismático. Para saciar el apetito del coleccionismo restringí desde Felipe V a Alfonso XIII y en extranjeras hasta el siglo XX.
Las monedas partidas se han utilizado desde siempre incluso las de cobre. Lo que se me plantea en todo esto es el reconocimiento de los demás de la autenticidad de lo que lleguemos a ofrecer al que queramos cambiárselos o venderlos. La desconfianza que genera una moneda partida la veo en el compraventa de oro de un amigo, ya que indica una previa comprobación que no ha sido, en la mayoría de los casos positiva.
De hecho veo mejor poseer cadenas, anillos, pendientes que son más fácilmente reconocidos como valor por ser lo que la mayoría de la gente posee. Un anillo de casado puede pesar 4 gramos, y la gente sabe lo que costó, y puede compararlo con cualquier bien sin problemas.

Llegados a este punto y aunque sea alejarse un poco del tema me planteo la generación de oro en un futuro ya que, aunque parece que la tecnología existe, sigue siendo económicamente no rentable. ¿Será entonces en esos hipotéticos casos de 5000 euros onza, desequilibrar el sistema con la generación artificial del metal? Bombardeamos con protones esos núcleos y listo. Diamantes artificiales, ¿por qué no oro en unas cuantas décadas?

Saludos a todos


----------



## oinoko (5 May 2015)

Realmente "apasionante" el debate: que es mejor para trocear? una moneda de oro o un nomeolvides de oro? Voy a dedicarle esta semana a pensar en ello. 

En fín. mejor cambiar de tema.
Cuelgo el link a un articulo del maestro Unai.
mas filosófico que otras veces, nos recomienda la lectura del libro del que el forero miaavg extrae una explendida cita para su firma y que yo confieso tener en la lista de libros para leer : La Rebelión de Atlas de Ayn Rand.


La rebeliÃ³n de Atlas | Unai Gaztelumendi

Saludos
.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# NIJAS: Tomo nota del libro recomendado. Tiene buena "pinta"...

# oinoko: Podemos elegir leer o no los posts y las informaciones que se suelen aportar. A gusto del "consumidor"... Pasando al libro "La Rebelión del Atlas", de Ayn Rand, lo leí hace ya muchísimos años y SÍ es interesante, pero la verdad es que lo recuerdo muy vagamente. El personaje central es John Galt y ya sabéis de dónde viene el nick de uno de nuestros conforeros.

Y ¡OJO! a esto...

- La India planea rentabilizar el oro de los templos y hogares

Por cierto, no iba NADA "desencaminado" cuando escribí recientemente que, en mí opinión, era en la India dónde existía más Oro físico y también añadí que en MANOS PRIVADAS... Lo que hago extensible a casi la totalidad de Asia, incluida China...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 May 2015)

NIJAS dijo:


> En el ocaso de la globalización, la falta de energía, materias primas y productos baratos, acabara con las multinacionales. Evidentemente esto también acabará con la sociedad de consumo y traerá no pocos problemas añadidos.... una nueva Edad Media proclaman algunos.
> 
> El economista E. F. Schumachers escribió un buen libro titulado “Lo pequeño es hermoso” que versa sobre el asunto que recomiendo leer.



Yo estoy mas en la linea de refinanciado porque no visualizo todavia una nueva Edad Media (al menos desde el punto de vista madmaxista), sino mas bien una "Tecno-Edad Nueva" con un control absoluto de las multinacionales a traves de las nuevas tecnologias y el microchip)...

En el 2005 lei El Futuro del Dinero, de Bernard Lietaer, y apunta hacia un colapso del sistema FIAT, a la moneda virtual y a un mundo en el que los gobiernos desaparceran en manos de las organizaciones (tecnocracias)...


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 May 2015)

Hombre John Galt partimos de dos cosmovisiones diferentes, yo no creo en el mito del eterno progreso. 







Considero que los recursos son finitos y llegará el momento en que el burro no pueda seguir andando. ¿Llegaremos a ver confirmada la Teoría de Olduvai? Yo no soy tan pesimista creo que el colapso de la sociedad de consumo nos llevará a una Nueva Edad Media, no como una Edad Oscura sino como Edad del Decrecimiento, vuelta al gremialismo, los productos locales, etc... 

Tengo pendiente Khimera, una distopía escrita por un español en que trata concretamente lo que tú dices John Galt. Pero yo lo veo poco fáctible por la ausencia de recursos que puedan garantizar la estabilidad de la sociedad consumista.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En línea con lo que estáis comentando, os diré que lei hace años una obra que me ha "influenciado" bastante y se trata de "Los limites del crecimiento" y que os recomiendo. Esa "influencia" que refiero se percibe en muchos de mis comentarios. Para que sepáis de que hablo, os dejo el siguiente enlace...

- Los lÃ­mites del crecimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 May 2015)

fernandojcg, clapham, etc...ahora mismo en el principal posible plan para prohibir los pagos en efectivo...estos cabrones de los bancos centrales quieren acabar con el dinero papel/metálico...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Gracias. Me he pasado por el principal y bueno esa noticia ya se editó aquí. Además, en este hilo, llevamos tiempo aportando información al respecto y que "sobra". Es muy raro el día que no leo algo al respecto. Te dejo unas "tazas"...

- France Restricts the Movement of Gold, Cash, & Crypto-Currencies | Armstrong Economics

- Australia First to Introduce a Compulsory Tax on Money Itself | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 May 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Nijas y John Galt, no tiene por ser una u otra cosa, pueden darse perfectamente características de ambas a la vez.

La zanahoria puede ser perfectamente la deuda y los feudos medievales las multinacionales (por ese motivo mencioné lo de una posible "mutación" en ellas).

El tema es que el consumo no será el principal motor de dichas corporaciones, sino la supervivencia y en la medida de lo posible el control de los recursos disponibles.

Por una parte tendremos unos recursos menguantes y por otra, gente endeudada hasta las cejas, las multinacionales (por medios los grandes fondos de inversión) pueden comprar la deuda de gran cantidad de personas, haciéndoles la promesa que no perderán sus viviendas o bienes si "cooperan" con la corporación (multinacional), no les faltará su ración de comida ni a él ni a su familia, dependiendo el individuo tendrá mayores o menores prestaciones (posibilidad de saldar su deuda y ser libre, atención médica, vacaciones, etc.), así que será muy tentador ser parte de la "corporación".

Pero realmente será la nueva esclavitud, bien lo han dicho en reiteradas ocasiones en este foro: "La Deuda es el arma de Destrucción Masiva del siglo XXI".

Con ese control sobre las personas pueden perfectamente solventar los problemas de recursos menguantes y dirigir éstos a donde más les convengan, evitando un colapso en esos entes.

También habrá gente que no será parte de dichas corporaciones, las cuales estarán a su suerte, quizás en zonas donde no sea posible el control por parte de las corporaciones (por alto coste energético o falta de medios) o porque no haya recursos importantes que acaparar.

En esos sitios puede haber diversas cosas tanto negativas (p.e. madmax) o positivas (que se organicen pequeñas comunidades y consigan autosuficiencia). 

Creo que nos enfrentamos a diferencias abismales entre diversas civilizaciones, aunque a día de hoy las hay, serán más marcadas porque no dependerá de las culturas sino de los recursos, incluso dentro de los límites de las llamadas naciones puede haber dichas diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2015)

Interesante...

LA PELIGROSA Y MISTERIOSA ORGANIZACIÃ“N DE LA QUE NADIE HA OÃDO HABLAR | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo... A destacar que NO HAY LIQUIDEZ... Habrá un día en que todo el mundo querrá salir por una puerta que es cada vez más pequeña...

- Vozpópuli - Susto en el mercado de deuda: la rentabilidad del bono español sube un 19% en un día, un incremento histórico

Y lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La debilidad del mercado de petrÃ³leo

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (6 May 2015)

Buenos días, aquí dejo lo último de Unai
Pre NFP Viernes 8.5.2015 | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, bueno... Bron Suchecki es un analista y parte "interesada" en el negocio de los MPs. Por tanto, lo leo de tanto en tanto, pero a este tipo de "analistas" no suelo seguirlos con asiduidad. Vamos, no me "convencen" y ya los puede recomendar Unai o la "Virgen María", que para el caso...

Lo de JP Morgan y su acumulación de Plata "física" tiene su "MIGA" y no me sirven los "análisis" que sólo sirven para apartar la vista del meollo de la cuestión.

Y os dejo un artículo que SÍ es muy interesante y RELEVANTE...

A

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2015)

Un pequeño inciso para los que están a la espera de entrar o comprar algo de MPs.

Si se poseen € (somos la mayoría por este foro), ojo a corto plazo al posible toque del €/$ en la zona de 1,14/1,15€/$ Técnicamente es un punto que le va a costar. A pesar de que todos entendemos que USA no va a subir tipos ni de coña...no por que no debiera hacerlo, si no que no le interesa lo más mínimo revaluar su moneda en plena guerra de divisas, ya que ¿para que subir los tipos y atraer divisa foránea si me sobro con todos los $ de las QE que llevo realizadas?

Vamos; que una de las premisas para subir tipos es la atracción de divisas y fomento del ahorro privado, algo que a todas luces a USA no le interesa...cuando digo USA me refiero a las multinacionales, que tienen liquidez a espuertas y lo que quieren es exportar todo lo exportable y permitir que la maquinaria industrial y el empleo fluyan por encima de políticas monetarias expansivas.

En nuestra vieja Europa, nos guste o no tenemos varias bombas de relojería que pueden tumbar al € de nuevo a las cotas de 1,05€/$ en un par de semanas...ya el más que machacado caso de Grecia, lo de Ucrania, que no se ha arreglado ni mucho menos...solo que los medios de masas no están por la labor (¿Quién sabe por qué?), los PIIGS, que les han bajado las primas de riesgo a golpe de noticias absurdas, pero que tienen tasas de paro insostenibles (podríamos excluir a Irlanda como mucho)...ojito al as elecciones Españolas, no creo que haya sorpresas excesivas, pero es posible que haya muchos pactos absurdos con la finalidad de gobernar al precio que sea (véase Andalucía) , y eso también lastrará a la moneda europea.

Resumiendo, si veo oro por debajo de 1180$ y el € por encima de 1,14€/$ es posible que este que escribe haga una pequeña compra.

Un saludo y buen día a tod@s


----------



## amtt (6 May 2015)

Hola a todos.

Paketazo el pretroleo como lo ves? Parece q va para arriba con fuerza.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Paketazo el pretroleo como lo ves? Parece q va para arriba con fuerza.
> 
> Un saludo



Y tanto , lleva 15$ seguidos sin despeinarse. Entre la depreciación del $ respecto al € estas semanas, y este rebote de un 30%, deja a la vieja Europa tocada de "cojones" en cuanto a competitividad.

Cuando hace unas semanas teníamos el € en 1,05 y el petróleo en 45$, salíamos ganando y con posibilidades de ver "brotes verdes" reales si la situación perduraba en el tiempo.

De momento me preguntas supongo, ¿si pienso que seguirá subiendo? , con la fuerza que tiene ahora mismo veo que la zona de 75$ podría ser. Estamos en precios del 2007, en el gran rebote del 2009 (situación coyuntural diferente), pasamos de 40 a 90 en un año. 

Ahora la demanda es teóricamente más floja que entonces, pero no te fíes, si baja la oferta el precio subirá de todos modos, y en los 80$ parece ser que el esquisto ese famoso empieza a ser viable, así que podría ser un techo de largo plazo si no ande Troya.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (6 May 2015)

Voy a tratar de contestar a varios interesantísimos comentarios que ha habido en este hilo desde (creo) la página 702.

Me da la impresión de que tenéis una visión un tanto monetarista de la debacle en la vivimos y a la que "parece" estamos abocados a sucumbir, y, en el mejor de los casos, sólo presenciar.

El Armageddon, por llamarlo de alguna manera, en mi opinión, no es la hecatombe de ningún sistema financiero.

No sé por qué (o sí lo sé - porque hay que comer) todos tenemos tendencia a poner como objetivo último para lo bueno y para lo malo, las sacrosantas pelas.

Para la gente que mueve el cotarro, los de verdad, lo de las pelas es la propina del vermuth. Lo que les interesa es el vermuth en si. Y el vermuth somos usted y yo. El control de usted y yo.

¿Se ha comprado usted una chaqueta polar a cuadros rosas, blancos y beiges en Decathlon últimamente? Dése una vuelta por su ciudad y se cruzará con tropecientas personas que llevan la misma.

La uniformidad con aires de libertad.

¿Tiene usted un teléfono inteligente con el que habla de continuo mientras camina por las aceras de su ciudad y siente usted como un aire de libertad por poder hacerlo?

La uniformidad con aires de libertad.

Y así "ad infinitum".

Lo que les interesa es nuestro coco y me temo que lo han conseguido.

El Armaggedon será cuando la multitud de los rebaños que constituimos pasemos por el matadero y no habrá nadie que nos pueda avisar qué es lo que ocurre en ese pasillo unos metros más allá de la cortina.

El dinero "per se" no representa nada. Hace no mucho representaba el trabajo, el esfuerzo, hoy en día no. Hoy en día el dinero es un pu(t)ro crédito (solicitado o no) cuyo objeto es esclavizar. Punto lirondo.

No, el objetivo de los malos de la peli no es el dinero. Eres tú (y yo).

Termino con un guiño neotestamentario al camarada Clapham. No se puede servir a dos dioses a la vez, a Dios y a Mamón (dios de la guita) porque amarás a uno pero aborrecerás al otro.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Ya era hora que te estirases un poco... Siempre me gusta leerte, aunque yo no sea tan "orweliano" como tú, quizás porque tengo una naturaleza más "rebelde"... Mira, he leído por encima un artículo en el que luego, con más tranquilidad, quiero profundizar -pero, para mí...- y que quiero compartir contigo y los demás lectores del hilo. Es muy interesante...

- http://armstrongeconomics.com/archives/30281

De ese artículo, subrayo lo siguiente: "... un orden oculto detrás de esta máscara de caos." 

Por cierto, frisch, sigo pensando que esta civilización caerá por un colapso económico-financiero y lo que ello conllevará... Insisto en que esto se parece cada vez más al Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión. Estoy volviendo a estudiar este tema y encuentro muchos "paralelismos"...

# paketazo: El pasado sábado hice una nueva compra en los MPs. Tampoco nada del otro mundo, pero el precio en relación al riesgo, teniendo en cuenta el trasfondo que acertadamente has "dibujado", "invitan" a entrar...

Sigo pensando que el USD volverá a apreciarse y la actual situación es puramente "circunstancial". No es menos cierto que la subida del USD ha sido demasiado vertical y ahora están "destrozando" a los que estaban largos en la divisa. En los Bonos se está viendo más de lo mismo, menos en la curva corta...

También creo que el Petróleo acabará girándose y, en ese momento, hará "sangre". Mira, la cotización del Cobre es "irreal", teniendo en cuenta cuál es la situación económica mundial y que nada tiene que ver con unos brotes verdes que cagaron las cabras nada más "asomar"...

En fin, yo sigo bastante liado con mis FI y PP, ya que suelo estar más "inspirado" cuando hay "sangre" en los mercados... Esta "corrección" es interesante, pero la "fuerte" la espero para dentro de pocos meses...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (6 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Un pequeño inciso para los que están a la espera de entrar o comprar algo de MPs.
> 
> Si se poseen € (somos la mayoría por este foro), ojo a corto plazo al posible toque del €/$ en la zona de 1,14/1,15€/$ Técnicamente es un punto que le va a costar. A pesar de que todos entendemos que USA no va a subir tipos ni de coña...no por que no debiera hacerlo, si no que no le interesa lo más mínimo revaluar su moneda en plena guerra de divisas, ya que ¿para que subir los tipos y atraer divisa foránea si me sobro con todos los $ de las QE que llevo realizadas?
> 
> ...



Para aclararnos...  ... compramos mañana o esperamos a que el viernes depare mejores precios... cual es vuestra impresion?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2015)

Hola, fff: ¿Aclararse? Tal y como están los "mercados", más vale echar una moneda al aire... El dato del empleo americano del Viernes es IRRELEVANTE, porque salga lo que salga, lo que valdrá es la "interpretación" del "mercado", es decir de unos "pocos"... Vamos, los que "cortan el bacalao". Así que yo ya compré el pasado sábado y -como he explicado- el "riesgo" asumido es pequeño si entramos con poco dinero.

Por si te sirve de algo, el ADP de hoy ha sido el peor desde Enero de 2014: +169.000. Y para el Viernes la previsión es de +213.000.

Sin embargo, hay un dato que ha pasado desapercibido y lo leí ayer o anteayer y es el fortísimo incremento en el déficit comercial americano. Lástima, pero no tengo los datos a mano, pero daban mucho para "pensar". Bueno, menos para algunos que ya tenemos una composición de la "película" más o menos exacta...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Interesante artículo y, sobre todo, por quien es su autor. Quizás, podría discrepar sobre su "solución"...

- What About The Ruble? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 May 2015)

buenos días , dejo interesante articulo de Antonio Turiel , que deja un sabor de boca ya debatido por aquí , i algunas cositas mas

The Oil Crash

y de regalo , el déficit comercial de usa,,,, no digo nada y lo digo todo

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ding-crude-was-biggest-ever-or-why-qe4-coming

y una mas
Experts Are Warning That The 76 Trillion Dollar Global Bond Bubble Is About To Explode

:fiufiu:

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Un resumen en Español de uno de los artículos aportados por timi...

- VARIOS EXPERTOS ADVIERTEN QUE LA BURBUJA DE BONOS DE 76 BILLONES DE DÃ“LARES ESTÃ A PUNTO DE ESTALLAR |

Y otro artículo sobre Geopolítica... Y es que -como decía ayer paketazo- el tema de Ucrania anda "extrañamente" muy alejado de los medios de comunicación "oficialistas"... No será porque allí no estén sucediendo "cosas".

- AGENTES DEL CAOS: LA EXTRAÃ‘A PARTICIPACIÃ“N DE ISIS EN UCRANIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (7 May 2015)

Quizá ya se ha puesto, pero no estoy pudiendo seguir el hilo tanto como me gustaría. Por si acaso:

China tests yuan gold fix process amid pricing ambitions: sources | Reuters


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Relativa "calma" dentro de la tensión que se vive ante el dato del empleo de mañana en los EE.UU. Hoy, en el Bund, se han vivido momentos de "pánico" y ahora parece que lo están "recuperando", al igual que a las Bolsas... Ja,ja,ja... son simples "escarceos" para "intuir" lo que va a suceder en el futuro... Cuando todo el mundo quiera salir a la vez, el "embudo" se atascará, sino al tiempo...

Y os dejo un par de interesantes artículos. Curiosamente, Juan Laborda, está en la misma línea que comentamos por aquí. Éste economista, junto a Roberto Centeno, son de lo mejorcito en este país... Y es una pena que la cartera de Economía siga en las "mismas" manos de quienes han "ayudado" a llevar este país a la "indigencia", mientras el TALENTO sigue sin ser aprovechado. Claro, que tampoco "interesa"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL PIB QUE CUENTA

- Vozpópuli - ¡Harto de los economistas de oferta!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

- Bajo volumen interbancario del oro podría afectar su precio

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (7 May 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos, he perdido la cuenta desde hace cuanto que no me conecto, ni a este foro, ni a ninguno, la verdad es que estoy completamente volcado en la rehabilitación de mi madre, y poco tiempo tengo para entrar y compartir con vosotros las noticias que están ocurriendo en todo lo largo y ancho de este mundo.
Lo que si quiero deciros es que duermo mejor, soy más feliz, no tengo más tensiones añadidas, y por mi, se podría ir el mundo al carajo, que me pillaría totalmente desprevenido.

Inicio mi jornada a las 6:30 am, me doy un paseo por el pinar que está al lado de mi casa, de una hora mas menos, veo amanecer y cargo pilas para la dura jornada que me espera, hacia las 8:00 llego a casa de mis padres y levanto a mi madre, la duchan, la visten desayuna y después, gimnasia, movilización de miembros parésicos, a las 12 misa, a las 13:30 al centro de salud a rehabilitación de hemiplejicos, hasta las 14:30, comemos, me subo a casa a tomar un café con mi mujer y mi hijo, comentamos la mañana, y cada uno a lo suyo, yo vuelvo a casa de mis padres, hace tres años que me subí el despacho a su casa, pues mi padre lleva eses tiempo en silla de ruedas, y, aunque tiene un asistente, siempre hay algo que hacer por él, por la tarde mas de lo mismo, de 5 a 6 logopedia, de 6 a 7:15 gimnasia, y a estas horas me meto en mi despacho a ordenar papeles, en estos momentos preparando la declaración de la renta, mía, de mis hijos, de mi esposa y de mis padres, ocupado que está uno.

Hacia las 8:30 llego a casa, me cambio y otro paseo con mi perra Lola, hasta las 9:30, ceno, me quedo frito en el sofá y luego a la cama, a esperar un nuevo día, sin más preocupaciones que las que depara cada día en esta nueva experiencia familiar.

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 19:55 ----------

[/COLOR]Os quería mandar una foto de un amanecer en Valladolid, en el Pinar de la Fuente el Sol, pero parece ser que no es posible.

Quería compartirla con vosotros, realmente tanto el paseo de la mañana como el de la tarde se han convertido en algo insustituible para mi modo de vida hoy.

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 20:03 ----------

Si alguno tenéis facebook, Buscar en mi página he colgado algunas fotos, espero que os gusten.


----------



## timi (7 May 2015)

Meliflua , no es buena idea que dejes tu nombre por aquí,,,, yo lo modificaría

y ánimos , a por todas


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Hola, meliflua: En fin, la vida da muchas vueltas y ya lo sabes... Ahora tienes unas obligaciones y compromisos que has adquirido, así que sólo queda desearte Suerte y aquí siempre tendrás unos amigos que desearán saber de ti, aunque simplemente te pases a decir ¡Hola! Por tanto, cuanto tengas tiempo, te apetezca o quieras "desahogarte", ya lo sabes...

Y dejo un par de interesantes artículos...

- Rebelion. Las cifras de la deuda 2015

- Repatriation Of Gold From Fed Suggests Historic Vote Of No Confidence | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (7 May 2015)

Una de las vertientes de está crisis es el de los salarios. Hay va un poco del tema.

El tema es para no dormir. Tengo un cuñado mio trabajando 12 horas por 800 euros en una fabrica de pelet en Castilla. y una amiga en correos por 900 echando horas como un reloj que no le pagan. Imagino que todos tendréis historias por ahí para contar. En fin que de aquí a la esclavitud hay un paso.

Un saludo a todos.

Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Salarios, lo que baja no vuelve a subir | Periodismo Alternativo

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 21:29 ----------

pdta: Animo meliflua.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2015)

*meliflua* como poco tu madre tiene el apoyo de los suyos, y aun que critiquemos al sistema y a las aseguradoras, seguro que una madre como la tuya en su misma situación en Marruecos o el África sub sahariana, tendría pocas posibilidades de obtener la atención que se merecería.

El tiempo de una vida es finito, situaciones como la que estás viviendo revaloriza los instantes y le da otro sentido al camino que queda por recorrer, ánimo.

*Bucanero* ya ayer *frish* nos dejaba su punto de vista respecto al sistema, dinero, poder...antaño veíamos en las noticias como un chino, un tailandés, un coreano...trabajaban 12 horas al día por poco más que un cuenco de arroz y unas monedas. Nos indignábamos por ello, pero no dejábamos de comprar productos de bajo costo en tiendas de todo a 100, hipermercados Chinos etc.

Hoy las tornas han cambiado, y nos están convirtiendo a nosotros en esclavos de la competitividad. Los resultados empresariales mandan, y si los beneficios no superan estimaciones, pues se recorta dónde haga falta...¿Qué prefieres irte a la calle o que te baje el sueldo un 25%?

Si no tienes deudas, y dispones de rentas de capital etc...pues mandas al jefe a tomar por saco, pero si tienes una hipoteca, y ni un puto duro en la cuenta, te prostituyes por lo que sea con tal que llegar a final de mes.

Cada vez conozco a más personas en esta situación, y cruzo los dedos por no tener que toparme con una encrucijada tan "jodida" ante mi.

Un saludo y a ver mañana como viene el tema, supongo que movidito.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Cuanta razón tienes... Es raro que no conozcamos situaciones como las que explicas bien en familiares, amigos, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, etc. No sé si la gente piensa un poco más "allá", porque está situación, de prolongarse en el tiempo, lleva a ninguna parte...

Las medidas de "austeridad" sólo favorecen y profundizan todavía más en la desigualdad, de manera que unos pocos viven de puta madre y un inmensa mayoría sobreviven. En medio, de momento, andamos algunos que sostenemos vía impuestos este puto "Castillo de Naipes", pero nos atosiga la incertidumbre, ya no por nosotros mismos -al menos, en mi caso- sino por nuestros más allegados y porqué no decirlo... queremos vivir en un mundo "normal" donde la gente tenga derecho a un trabajo, vivienda, sanidad, enseñanza y pensiones justas. No se está pidiendo la "Luna"...

En fin, que la "austeridad" les está yendo de putísima madre a unos pocos -aunque demasiados...- a costa de la miserialización de una Sociedad que no tiene ningún futuro de seguir por esta senda y eso vale para los que nos creemos que vamos bien "cubiertos", o eso "creemos"...

De momento, sólo se puede intentar "suavizar" el impacto a través de las urnas, pero si me dieran a "elegir", las "soluciones" iban a ser muy drásticas y, lamentablemente, me recuerdan las aplicadas en los "extremos", aunque luego éstos pierden la "olla"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 22:29 ----------

# paketazo: Yo no sé si mañana será más "movidito" que lo visto hoy... Unos ejemplos y los rangos en que se han movido:

- BUND: 151,475-154,435 - Cierre: 153,775... Ha sido una fortísima oscilación.

- EUR/USD: 1,1238-1,1392 - Hace unos minutos en los 1,1269...

- DAX: 11.167,55-11.437,57 - Cierre: 11.407,97...

Quizás, hoy ya hayan "descontado" buena parte del dato del empleo USA de mañana y parecen haber apostado porque no va a ser malo... o al menos para lo que ellos "quieren" y vete a saber qué es... 

Los MPs debieran haber ayudado a la "indefinición" cerrando al alza, pero han hecho todo lo contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2015)

Aristófenes: "La desconfianza es madre de la seguridad."

- ALGO QUE DEBES SABER SOBRE TU IMPRESORA |

Y Buenas Noches a todos...


----------



## Sacaroso (8 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aristófenes: "La desconfianza es madre de la seguridad."
> 
> - ALGO QUE DEBES SABER SOBRE TU IMPRESORA |
> 
> Y Buenas Noches a todos...



Que curioso, hace poco me vino a la memoria cómo en las películas policíacas trataban de averiguar con qué maquina de escribir se había mandado un anónimo porque habían encontrado un defecto en una letra.
Y me puse a pensar si las impresoras no harían alguna marca que pasa desapercibida para identificar cada impresora.
Piensa mal y acertarás.

Un chiste sobre impresoras:

Están dos impresoras sobre una mesa y una se da cuenta que hay una hoja en el suelo, así que le dice a la otra:
-Esa hoja del suelo es tuya o es impresión mía. :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Está bien este artículo del Sr. Abadía, aunque hayan unos pequeños "peros"...

- Repensar la sociedad. Blogs de Desde San Quirico

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (8 May 2015)

Buenos dias. 

He encontrado esto sobre el tratado ttip!!



Now online - EU negotiating texts in TTIP - Trade - European Commission



Un saludo


----------



## karlillobilbaino (8 May 2015)

Con 2500 euros, que monedas de oro compraríais y porque? 

condiciones:

1 - Las monedas tienen que ser del 2015
2 - Las monedas no pueden repetirse
3 - Da igual sus pesos

He pensado en una colección de pandas del 2015 de la onza al 1/20... he pensado mil cosas...

Es para inversion y por capricho por eso los puntos 1 y 2...

Es el hilo correcto?


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2015)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Con 2500 euros, que monedas de oro compraríais y porque?
> 
> condiciones:
> 
> ...



La única condición que no entiendo es que tengan que ser del 2015...pero siendo así, pues por ejemplo vete a monedas de 1/4, empiezas por un kruguerrand y terminas por un canguro, pasando por un maple, pillando un par de años lunares o 3 (británica, chino, australianos)...sobre 8 monedas y te sobra un poco para intentar completar 9.

Si eliminas de lo 2015, pues tienes bastante donde elegir, soberanos, rands, vreneli, hidalgos, coronas...vamos, como para hacer 100 combinaciones diferentes,

Un saludo

*edito para colgar una noticia que le gustará a clapham*

El Hayek, Â¿la nueva fiebre del oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, a veces lees cada cosa... Porqué me compro una cerveza, porqué me compro una lavadora, porqué me compro papel para el WC... Simplemente, por "necesidad" o porque me apetece, por decirlo "finamente"...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y no está de más tenerlo en cuenta, sobre todo para aquellos que gustan de la "abstracción mental"... es decir, si me compro un huevo o una patata y porqué...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...as-marcas-de-ropa-que-utiliza-trabajo-esclavo

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (8 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> La única condición que no entiendo es que tengan que ser del 2015...pero siendo así, pues por ejemplo vete a monedas de 1/4, empiezas por un kruguerrand y terminas por un canguro, pasando por un maple, pillando un par de años lunares o 3 (británica, chino, australianos)...sobre 8 monedas y te sobra un poco para intentar completar 9.
> 
> Si eliminas de lo 2015, pues tienes bastante donde elegir, soberanos, rands, vreneli, hidalgos, coronas...vamos, como para hacer 100 combinaciones diferentes,
> 
> Un saludo



El año 2015 va a ser clave y quiero conmemorarlo de alguna forma especial con esta compra 

No se va mucho dinero en premium por coger cuartos en vez de medios u onzas?

Estoy entre 3 opciones:

1 - Coleccion de pandas (1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/10, 1/20) + soberano 2015
2 - 2 Oz enteras + 1 soberano 2015
3 - Tu opcion me gusta 9 cuartos de onza

Mi apetencia es tener distintas monedas sin perder mucho dinero por estar fraccionadas...

Mas opciones opiniones?

sobre comprar soberanos, rands, vreneli, hidalgos, coronas... de años antiguos me es dificil encontrar una buena calidad, precio, fiabilidad... donde?

Muchas gracias


----------



## fff (8 May 2015)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Mas opciones opiniones?
> 
> sobre comprar soberanos, rands, vreneli, hidalgos, coronas... de años antiguos me es dificil encontrar una buena calidad, precio, fiabilidad... donde?
> 
> Muchas gracias



En las numismaticas, no muerden... y se aprende... compara precios de varias.
A mejor calidad mayor precio...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2015)

- Precio del oro a la espera de los tipos de la Fed y NonFarm

Por cierto, el dato del empleo ha salido "bueno", es decir +223.000... Y, de momento, todos los activos se lo están tomando muy "relajadamente", dando la sensación de que la "batalla" se libró ayer, tal y como comenté. En fin, esperáremos al final de Wall Street...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2015)

En relación a la penúltima noticia que adjunta *Fernando* y completando los comentarios de ayer de *bucanero*.
¿no consideráis que se publicita poco el hecho de que empresas multinacionales "podridas de pasta", contraten mano de obra "esclava" para maximizar sus beneficios?

¿comprarías en ZARA, Corte Inglés, etc... si al tiempo que emiten uno de esos anuncios en la TV tan "chic", se viera a niños pasando calamidades para terminar las prendas del día, madres a punto de dar a luz dando puntadas casi a oscuras, hombres pisando semi desnudos tejidos en pozos de tintes durante horas para alcanzar el tono "perfecto"...?

Pienso que la diferencia de pagar algo más o algo menos, tampoco está asentada en el mal vivir de los productores/trabajadores.

¿cobran 15€ al día de media?...¿tanto supondría en los costos finales pagarles 30€?

Seguramente todas esas informaciones se castran de los medios para mantener el "orden", y que los pobres sean más esclavos cuanto más pobres. 

¿vale la pena pagar menos por algo y esclavizar a miles de personas?...al final el dinero como comentaba *frish* es una mera ilusión con la que nos conquistan y convierten en lo que ellos deseen, cuando lo deseen.

Un saludo


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 May 2015)

Tomen posiciones. Este año empieza el fin de la manipulación del precio

China ha probado con bancos su nuevo sistema de referencia del precio en abril 2015 del oro

"....China es el principal productor minero de oro y el segundo comprador más importante del mundo después de la India y percibe que su peso en mercado del oro no se está teniendo en cuenta y quiere cambiar esa situación aprovechando el declive de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) con su sistema del London Gold Fix por la cadena de escándalos de manipulación que ha habido del el precio del oro y la plata, pero también en el mercado de divisas y otros indicadores clave en Londres. Además, el mercado del oro ha sido mencionado por varios analistas como elemento clave de transición para estructurar el sistema financiero mundial en una transición de un sistema de moneda de reserva mundial basado en el dólar a un sistema basado en los Special Drawing Rights-SDR (Derechos Especiales de Giro-DEG) del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) u otro en el que China podría utilizar sus reservas de oro para un asiento en la gestión del mundo de más peso, junto a los proyectos de inversión regional y comercio como el Asian Infrastructure and Investment Bank (AIIB), el Silk Road Economic Belt o el Martime Silk Road...."


https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/0...evo-sistema-referencia-precio-oro-cotizacion/


----------



## Refinanciado (8 May 2015)

Paketazo, interesantisimo comentario, la respuesta a tu pregunta es (lamentablemente)... SI

Veras, el tema no es lo que recibe el trabajador sino lo que paga la empresa que paga los servicios.

Todo se basa en hacer lo que yo llamo "El Egipcio", por ejemplo, Zara no paga 15€ al dia al trabajador, posiblemente esté pagando cerca de 100€ en total, es como la ilógica de pagarle por un kilo de tomates menos de 50 céntimos al agricultor, en cambio tu compras ese kilo a casi 3€.

Hay mucho mediador de por medio y en un 90% NO aportan nada.

Hace poco me enteré lo que recibe mi empresa por mí, no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo recibo limpio a fin de mes, en menos de una semana mi cliente paga lo que mi empresa me paga en un mes.

Pero no se lo lleva todo -ni mucho menos- mi empresa, hay que pagar muchos peajes (incluyendo hacienda y las "SS", los que tengáis nómina habréis notado que en la de este mes aparece lo que la empresa paga por el trabajador, p.e. yo pago un 4,7+"lo otro", hacen un 6,3%, pero mi empresa paga cerca de un 24% de mi sueldo bruto por mí, eso sin mencionar a Montoro, que seguramente será un buen pico.

Volviendo al pobre que cobra 15€/día, seguramente Zara pague 20 de "mordida" + 15 a algún mediador (como nuestro ex-rey con el petróleo de los sauditas) + 15 a los enchufados que cobran sin dar palo al agua + 25 al empresaurio que es el que tiene que controlar al ganado (la mayoría enchufados) + 10 a impuestos (hay que disimular lo del "bienestar social") y los últimos 15 se los lleva el currito.

Esto es lo que jode el sistema, tanta gente que arrima el cazo a cambio de nada.

No hace falta ninguna varita mágica ni ningún plan sofisticado, simplementeque el que no aporte nada, que no se lleve nada, de esa manera se podrá mejorar e incluso ayudar a los que realmente lo necesitan (sin fórmulas mágicas)

Ahora a ponerme al dia en el hilo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, todos sabemos que el Sistema se sostiene desde lo que yo denomino el mangoneo piramidal. ¿Qué mejor prueba tenéis cuándo miráis el recibo de la electricidad? Se paga mucho más por lo NO consumido y cómo cojones se "come" eso... Pues, si eso es una de las cosas que rodean nuestra vida cotidiana, no quiero pensar lo que sucede por esos "mundos de Dios" donde impera sobre todas las cosas la injusticia social. Y detrás casi siempre nos encontraremos con las grandes Corporaciones... Eso no tiene "solución", al menos "indolora", para neutralizar a estos HdP.

Y os dejo dos buenos artículos...

- ASÃ ES COMO LAS Ã‰LITES QUIEREN ELIMINAR A LOS MÃS POBRES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Global silver output running low â€” report | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (8 May 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/military-raises-security-status-us-bases-because-isis-161003632.html

Breaking News! Secret Document Reveals Jade Helm Just Expanded To The Midwest! ⋆ Patriot Newswire


----------



## frisch (8 May 2015)

Hay un artículo de John Galbraith, publicado en Harper's Magazine, en noviembre de 1985, sobre los pobres, cortito pero muy interesante aunque sólo fuese por el título: "How to Get the Poor off Our Conscience" (Cómo deshacerse de los pobres de nuestra (la) conciencia).

gaojiyingyu.hebut.edu.cn/uploadfile/201211/20121113152411882.doc

Más interesante aún la traducción del artículo (y sobre todo del título) que hicieron los franceses laicistas que no laicos (porque laicista es una secta y laico es una opción que como tal respeta otras opciones) de "Le Monde Diplomatique" en octubre de 2005: "L'art d'ignorer les pauvres" (El arte de ignorar a los pobres).

Curiosamente (o no tanto) entre la redacción original y la traducción, 20 años más tarde, desaparece el término "conciencia", se introduce el término "ignorar" y se remata la operación con "arte", "musho" arte.

Creo que es un buen ejemplo de los polvos que trajeron estos lodazales.

La conciencia ya no cotiza en bolsa.

[Si alguien está interesado en la traducción francesa - por no poder leer en inglés - se la puedo pasar]


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Dias:

- Vozpópuli - ¿Corrección o burbuja? Los inversores siguen temiendo la baja rentabilidad de la deuda

Y un análisis del dato del empleo de USA indica que NO es tan "bueno"...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Establishment +233K Jobs; Household +192K Employment, Part-Time Employment +198K, Labor Force +166K

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 May 2015)

Gráfico sobre el consumo de información en los diferentes mass-media por regiones.

Daily chart: Screen fiends | The Economist

Llama la atención que los que más "información" consumen sean uno de los paises más desinformados del planeta.

La media en USA es de 12 horas / día.

Cabe deducir que mientras "se informan" hacen otras cosas.

Si te informas no conduzcas que diría Estebantxo Maravillas (Stevie Wonder).


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2015)

Hola, frisch: Pienso que estos estudios están bien, pero tampoco nos dicen NADA que no contrastemos en nuestro entorno cotidiano. Quién está más "informado" o quién es más "ignorante" tampoco es tan relevante, porque me suelo encontrar casi el mismo nivel de "desinformación" en unos y otros... Es decir, los que se consideran "informados" suelen repetir como "papagayos" las noticias de los medios de comunicación "oficialistas" y que variarán en función de la ideología, los "colores" o como a ellos les vaya socio-económicamente... Y los más "ignorantes" te podrán decir hasta a qué hora se tira un pedo la Bélen...

Os dejo otro estudio de carcaterísticas similares...

- Ranking de los países más ignorantes del mundo (y el primero es Italia). Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (9 May 2015)

Fernandojcg, frish,paketazo, todos tenéis razón en la preocupación "tan despreocupada de la élites hacía los pobres". ¡Vamos! Que les importa un comino, al igual que tampoco les importamos nosotros a las élites excepto para exprimirnos todos los días y como tontos útiles entre otras pocas cosas más.

Cada vez creo que simplemente quieren dejarnos más pobres y por tanto más desvalidos. No les interesa que podamos llegar adquirir conciencia de lo que somos realmente. No se si me expreso bien pero está claro que estos personajes no son hermanitas de la caridad y que lo tenemos complicado. 

Para mí España por ejemplo será en diez o quince años como Argentina, "A grosso modo", me explico; Vamos hacía una pobreza generalizada del pueblo y a que unas pocas manos adquieran mayor poder y control sobre unos recursos, algunos de ellos menguantes. La clase media desaparecerá practicamente y solo la emigración hacía los paises del Norte será una de las pocas opciones que nos queden. Todo esto si no se vá a freir puñetas la economia mundial que tamién es muy probable tal como se comenta por aquí. Habrá más populismo y engaño si cabe. Menos formación y menos sanidad y bajisimas pensiones. Vamos un encanto de país.

Pero es que pienso que no hay otro camino para nuestro terruño. Habló muy en general y todo irá por barrios. Unas comunidades mejor que otras e incluso me atrevería a decir que con diferencias más acusadas que ahora. Los tiempos de vinos y rosas parecen se han marchado y ya veremos.. pero parece pintan bastos para nosotros.

Por mi parte seguiré en la medida de mis posibilidades y de mi _conciencia_ intentando ayudar a los pobres. Primero porque son seres humanos aunque a veces lo olvide y otra razón egoísta porque quien sabe lo que nos puede deparar el futuro. 

Cuidaros todos y un saludo a todos.


----------



## marquen2303 (9 May 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> ...Para mí España por ejemplo será en diez o quince años como Argentina, "A grosso modo"...



Para mí España es la actual Argentina Europea como si fuéramos primos hermanos (que los somos).
Pero veo 2 grandes diferencias: 1) La corrupción en Argentina es mucho mayor y 2) Los recursos naturales del 8 país del mundo por superficie son incomparables. Es incomprensible la situación actual del país sino fuera por los gobiernos.


----------



## nekcab (9 May 2015)

Seguro que está 'maggg que estudiauu' pero sería bueno analizar con detenimiento como sutilmente los medios de comunicación consiguen esa aureola de "credibilidad" que permite precisamente el efecto contrario del que en teoría debiera ser: dar herramientas a sus teóricamente informados para tomar las medidas que consideren oportunas (no como hasta ahora, que es más bien a los que andan detrás de los medios...).

Yo tengo la sospecha que la clave de todos esos medios de información son dos ejes:
1) Satifasfecer la necesidad de ENTRETENIMIENTO que todos, de alguna manera, buscamos.

2) Tocar la fibra de lo que yo llamaría "los colores". Son esos que permiten identificarse al buscador de información que se ajuste a sus miedos y aspiraciones (más allá de sí mismo, como grupo más bien)

Pq una vez que han conseguido calar esa sensación de satisfacción de información, son auténticos acólitos, buenos creyentes del mismo sistema que le "vende" esa información (información a cambio de desinformación, buen negocio vive dios...)


----------



## BRAXTON (9 May 2015)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Con 2500 euros, que monedas de oro compraríais y porque?
> 
> condiciones:
> 
> ...



A mi me ofrecieron el otro día un real de a 8 en oro de 22kt de carlos III de 1776. Estado de conservación es bueno, para su edad, y todo me indica que no es falsificación.

Me piden 1250 euros.

Qué opináis los expertos???

Tengo un par de réplica en plata, falsas obviamente, pero siempre me ha parecido una moneda preciosa.

A ver que me decis.


----------



## fff (9 May 2015)

Interesante

Europa pone fin al secreto bancario y acelera la represión financiera

---------- Post added 09-may-2015 at 14:11 ----------




******* dijo:


> A mi me ofrecieron el otro día un real de a 8 en oro de 22kt de carlos III de 1776. Estado de conservación es bueno, para su edad, y todo me indica que no es falsificación.
> 
> Me piden 1250 euros.
> 
> Qué opináis los expertos???



De que ceca? depende mucho de su estado de conservacion. Pon una foto. Y que se vea bien. Te lo vende un numismatico?


----------



## BRAXTON (9 May 2015)

Perdón, 8 reales de Carlos IV, un poco posterior al que citaba antes.

---------- Post added 09-may-2015 at 14:23 ----------

No, es joyero de profesión.

Voy a verlo el lunes.

Pondré foto...prometido.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bucanero: ¿10-15 años? Eso es "Ciencia-Ficción" al paso que vamos. Después de las elecciones generales, y dependiendo de los resultados, hasta me atreveré a hacer un análisis prospectivo para nuestro país... Mira, en mis años "mozos", Argentina era un "espejo" donde mirarse. Quien la ha visto y quien la ve... De todas formas, antes de esos 10-15 años pasarán cosas muy GORDAS...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Lo mejor, como te dice fff - que es uno de los mejores expertos del foro-, es una foto y, sobre todo, también del canto de la moneda. Depende mucho del estado de conservación y supongo que tienes interés por la vertiente numismatica, ya que si no me equivoco estamos hablando de una moneda de 27 gramos con una Ley de 0,875... El precio "normal" a la espera de ver el estado de conservación.

Y dejo un buen artículo en línea a lo que últimamente venimos comentando en el hilo...

- Crisis terminal del capitalismo o crisis terminal de la humanidad | América Latina en movimiento

Saludos.

Y a ver si los moderadores se ponen las "pilas" de una puta vez... Aparte de poner el "cazo", hay que mirar de solucionar algunos problemas realmente estúpidos: ¿Por qué cojones no puedo poner el nick de B-R-A-X-T-O-N?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo una selección de noticias...

- Lástima, porque tenía pensada la adquisición de Coronas Danesas (DKK)... Me da la sensación de que acabaremos viendo esta medida en Occidente, aunque llevará aún su tiempo, pero claro cómo vamos a decir que NO a algo que viene de una "raza superior"...

- DINAMARCA A PUNTO DE ELIMINAR EL DINERO EN EFECTIVO |

- ¡Uy! Cuando a los LADRONES les "gusta"... "bueno" NO va a ser para nosotros.

- LOS CAUSANTES DE LA CRISIS DE 2008 MUESTRAN SU APOYO AL TPP |

- Pues, por ahí apuestan por las mismas "recetas" que se suelen dar en este hilo...

- Time to stash some cash â€“ youâ€™re going to need it - MoneyWeek

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Interesante...

- Línea directa con Vladimir Putin, por Thierry Meyssan

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 May 2015)

Pues sí, lo que venimos diciendo por aquí sobre la desaparición del dinero físico es algo que está al caer y definitivamente.

Bueno, de hecho la mayor parte de las transacciones ya son electrónicas.

¿Cuáles son las que todavía no?

El pequeño gasto inferior a 50 €.
El pago en negro (sea cual sea la cantidad).

Empiezo por la segunda.

La OCDE es la que está detrás de la directiva de solicitar copia del DNI y actualización de datos de todos (todos) los detentores de cuentas corrientes los paises miembros de la OCDE. No es una normativa exclusivamente de la Unión Europea puesto que Suiza, por ejemplo, también la aplica.

Aducen que es una medida para luchar (sic) contra el narcotráfico, la financiación del terrorismo, la compraventa de armas y me imagino que el negocio de las meretrices y las ruletas de casino.

Me parto de la risa porque todos esos negocios están en sus manos. Los del trapicheo (el pago en negro de poca monta) es el chocolate del loro.

La primera: ¿por qué ensañarse en los pagos inferiores a 50 €?

¿Les aporta algo pecunariamente hablando?

Yo creo que no, que eso es el chocolate del loro.

Entonces ¿por qué y para qué?

El control puro y duro del individuo.

Que nadie compre ni venda sin que ellos lo sepan.

El dinero es una cosa muy tonta pero es tan tonto que si lo controlas, controlas a todos los tontos que creen en él. Porque ¿quién es el listo que puede decir yo paso del dinero? ¡Imposible!

Mi pregunta es ¿estamos todavía a tiempo de cambiar de paradigma?

A veces creo que sí y a veces creo que es demasiado tarde. Esto va muy rápido. Lo cierto es que va muy rápido.

Algunos creen que, de todas formas, va a haber un cataclismo (financiero-económico) y que habrá formas de torear al jabalí.

Yo, sin estar seguro (dios mío, ojalá me equivoque), creo que no va a haber ningún cataclismo de ningún tipo (excepto los que ya ocurren a diario y que los consumidores de "información" digieren sin necesidad de Almax.

Si es verdad que las torres de NY fueron demolidas, también, con explosiones controladas ¿de qué no serán capaces estos aprendices de brujo?*

No va a haber cataclismo. No va a haber escenario Mad Max. No se echará la gente al monte por manadas. No. Será (y es) una explosión (serie de explosiones) controladas.

* Si el ejemplo no vale, tomo el de Pearl Harbor o el Lusitania o el final del colonialismo español en Cuba, o, o, o, o, O o O. Hay decenas.


¡Malos tiempos para la lírica!


----------



## clapham (10 May 2015)

Hace dias que puse el dedo en la llaga , en parte para crear debate pero tambien porque " algo me olia " . Me refiero a la desaparicion del dinero en cash . Afortunadamente ni Cuba ni Espana tienen la infraestructura civil para adoptar una economia sin cash . Dinamarca no es Espain . 
En Cuba el 99 % de la gente llega tarde y el 1 % a su hora , mientras que la puntualidad britanica es proverbial ...solo el 1 % llega tarde .
Yo creo que no hay que preocuparse . Hay dos actitudes ante un mismo problema a) lamentarse b) buscar una solucion .
Hasta hace unos dias era alergico a la tecnologia por eso del espionaje , el control , el seguimiento , etc ...bueno pues ya no . 
Me compre un smartphone , me instale el skype y el whatsup y en la lista hay como una docena de aplicaciones mas . 
Me he bajado el Barclays pingit para hacer pagos usando el movil 
Y me instale el Mycellium , el wallet bitcoin . En solo dos dias ya me manejo sin problemas , copias de seguridad , agenda , etc 
Ahora que se como comprar , vender y gastar bitcoins el siguiente paso es como guardarlos . El oro lo tengo a buen recaudo pero el BTC ....
Asi que llegue a CRYPTOCARDS 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MYMnFA98wY#t=14

Parece complicado pero no lo es . Solo hay que generar una direccion publica y privada ( encriptada ) BIP38 y encargar las tarjetas . 
Luego ..solo hay que " cargar " la cuenta OFF LINE ( la tarjeta ) como quien recarga una tarjeta Oyster del metro de London . 
Creo que hay que ser flexibles . Tal vez el oro y el btc puedan coexistir 
y complementarse . Si tienes oro puedes venderlo por BTC , que es fraccionable . Todos contentos . 
En cuanto al mad max ...ya esta ocurriendo pero lejos . 
Para el 75 % de la poblacion del planeta ya estamos en mad max 
En cuanto al tema de la privacidad . Yo creo que la privacidad esta muy sobrevaluada . Todo depende del grado de paranoia . Que mas da si te leen los emails si solo hablas de tetas y penes . 
Que mas da si saben lo que gastas si lo que gastas ha sido fabricado por ellos . Quien no usa Google , Android , apple , Microsoft , Opera , VISA , Mastercard , Skype ...podemos dejar de usarlos pero viviriamos como las tribus TAK TAKA de Borneo .
Igual que Grecia tiene que escoger entre austeridad y euro , debemos escojer entre privacidad y confort .


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, yo ya he expresado en el pasado mí opinión sobre este tema de la "Guerra contra el efectivo". Sigo sin verlo en la forma que sería más "eficaz", es decir en una implantación global y, como mucho, creo que podría darse en determinadas áreas geográficas de Occidente y, aún así, llevaría un proceso...

El "meollo" de esta cuestión es el PORQUË... Y aquí se pueden expresar distintas opiniones, desde las más "extremas" tipo Orwell a las no menos "extremas" como el pueril "control de capitales". Si, realmente, quisieran luchar contra el dinero "ilegal" tienen los suficientes medios disponibles para llevar a cabo esa tarea sin tocar los "huevos" a la mayor parte de la población y que, además, es la que "soporta" todo este Sistema.

Aquí, en este tema, es evidente que hay "ALGO" más y que no alcanzamos a entender o comprender... quizás, porque nos faltan muchas cartas de la "baraja". Ésa medida da la sensación de que es la última "bala" en la recámara que le queda al Sistema antes de que pasemos a una "nueva" Economía, y por ende a "otro" Sistema monetario donde quizás se tendrá que realizar un Reset SÍ o SÍ, o es que no ven "salida" y es una medida previa al "Colapso" que esperan... De ser cualquiera de las dos opciones que planteo, me temo que llegan "tarde" y con el "paso cambiado".

Del comentario de clapham me quedo con que sabemos que viene un "problema", y que ya veremos si coge "forma" final, de manera que se pueden buscar "soluciones". Tampoco van a ser "fáciles" y no servirán por igual a todos... Respecto a las Criptomonedas, NO creo en ellas, pero hablo desde mi perspectiva personal y es que, sinceramente, creo que NO van a poder escapar al control del "Gran Hermano". Y no será tan "complejo" como algunos presuponen. Ahora bien, esa es una opinión personal, y cada cual hará bien en explorar las distintas opciones de que pueda disponer.

En cualquier caso, en estos momentos, pienso que es más factible que el Sistema acabe colapsando por la vía económico-financiera o porque esto acabe derivando hacia su "muerte" por otras vías: Revolución, Guerra, etc. Bueno, lo que ha sucedido en los estertores finales de los Imperios que han existido a lo largo de la Historia...

Y como soy bastante más "clásico" en el pensamiento, pues os dejo un buen artículo que leí el pasado mes de Claudio Vargas. Leyéndole, entenderéis también buena parte de mi comentario...

- Una oportunidad histÃ³rica - Rankia

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## chema1970 (10 May 2015)

*cash*

Hola, tampoco veo yo el fin del dinero en efectivo, es como erradicar el uso del papel, que disminuye razonablemente como ha ocurrido si, es hasta positivo, quizás en el futuro solo haya monedas otra vez, y no billetes, jjj
Por cierto en Inglaterra no hay limitación al efectivo, hay muchísimos pagos así, de hecho en más sitios que en españa, vamos en la pérfida albion ni esta n se le espera el fin del cash
Por supuesto, si yo tuviera la bola de cristal la usaría para la lotería, realmente nadie sabe cual será el curso de los acontecimientos, por eso mejor la diversificación....


----------



## clapham (10 May 2015)

Hasta hace unas pocas semanas yo era un detractor acerrimo de la tecnologia que consideraba como un instrumento de control y vigilancia 
y por tanto la evitaba . Hoy pienso distinto . Cada dia me convenzo mas de que la unica posibilidad de triunfar en el futuro es adelantarse a el .
Hay que ser un poco como esos quarterbacks que no lanzan el balon a la posicion del companero sino a la que creen estara 2-5 segundos despues . 
El mundo cambia y cambia muy de prisa . Y es normal que nos resistamos a los cambios , es parte de la naturaleza humana , el cambio asusta 
La gente que no evoluciona fracasa , y esto es aplicable a todo : a los negocios , a las relaciones sociales , a los habitos alimenticios . 
El miedo al cambio aumenta con la edad , porque es mas dificil desarraigar los habitos aprendidos . Desaprender cuesta . 
Por eso la adopcion de las nuevas tecnologias disminuye con la edad . Es una cuestion de paradigma mental . Hasta la invencion del codigo de barras las compras se eternizaban porque se requeria de un proceso manual . Y los errores eran comunes . Ahora el uso del codigo de barras es masivo y su uso se ha ampliado a otros campos . Digamos que el codigo de barras ha cambiado la fisionomia de las compras . Y que decir del reloj de cuarzo . 
Cuando sus inventores ( japoneses ) propusieron el nuevo paradigma ( cuarzo en vez de cuerda ) a los fabricantes suizos ( 60 % del mercado ) estos dijeron que no les convencia . Que un reloj es un reloj y punto y si no tiene ruedecillas , ejes , etc no es un reloj . 
Llego Seiko y reinvento el reloj . Estos dias me estoy saturando de tecnologia como el que pensaba que era gluten intolerant y le dicen ..oye ha sido un error del laboratorio , no eres celiaco ...NO LO SOY ? NO ....
puedes comer todo el pan que quieras ....
La tecnologia puede ser nuestro aliado no necesariamente nuestro enemigo 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KnK2QoAH6wQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

PAGO CON CODIGO DE BARRAS . Una rareza en los early 70 's 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/G8FmwbgJuLM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

PAGO CON BITCOIN ( usando Mycellium ..que por cierto es super facil ) 



Los paradigmas cambian . Vivimos en la era digital 

BIENVENIDO AL FUTURO


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, yo ya he expresado en el pasado mí opinión sobre este tema de la "Guerra contra el efectivo". Sigo sin verlo en la forma que sería más "eficaz", es decir en una implantación global y, como mucho, creo que podría darse en determinadas áreas geográficas de Occidente y, aún así, llevaría un proceso...
> 
> El "meollo" de esta cuestión es el PORQUË... Y aquí se pueden expresar distintas opiniones, desde las más "extremas" tipo Orwell a las no menos "extremas" como el pueril "control de capitales". Si, realmente, quisieran luchar contra el dinero "ilegal" tienen los suficientes medios disponibles para llevar a cabo esa tarea sin tocar los "huevos" a la mayor parte de la población y que, además, es la que "soporta" todo este Sistema.
> 
> ...



Es que si fuera tan facil, todo el mundo lo haría ( pero no todo el mundo es Mark Zuckemberg ni se pasan el dia de bit en bit :rolleye: ) y ya se encargarían, si al final se populariza, con pirateo, de llenarlo todo de virus y troyanos...donde este lo tangible...:

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 12:47 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Hasta hace unas pocas semanas yo era un detractor acerrimo de la tecnologia que consideraba como un instrumento de control y vigilancia
> y por tanto la evitaba . Hoy pienso distinto . Cada dia me convenzo mas de que la unica posibilidad de triunfar en el futuro es adelantarse a el .
> Hay que ser un poco como esos quarterbacks que no lanzan el balon a la posicion del companero sino a la que creen estara 2-5 segundos despues .
> El mundo cambia y cambia muy de prisa . Y es normal que nos resistamos a los cambios , es parte de la naturaleza humana , el cambio asusta
> ...



El código de barras ya es una tecnología desfasada y vieja (existe desde los años 70 en USA)...ahora lo ultimo es la tecnología con chip RFDI y la radiofrecuencia...pero si aún no ha desbancado al obsoleto código EAN de barras es porque implantarlo a nivel mundial y cotidiano en todo lo que se menea, es a dia de hoy aún muy caro....:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Je,je,je... ¿El futuro? "Vive el presente, así en el futuro tendrás un bonito pasado." (Juan Bernat) Lo que sabemos ahora mismo es que el futuro se presenta muy incierto... No hay motivos para darle la "bienvenida" y SÍ que existe mucho MIEDO o cuanto menos "temor", ya que las "percepciones" parecen ir por "barrios"... Cuantas más "responsabilidades" se tengan, mayores incertidumbres en el horizonte.

Pasando a otra cosa. Estos HdP quieren quitar el efectivo y, sin embargo, deberían prestar más atención a algunos "fenómenos paranormales" como el que dejo a continuación...

- Misterio bancario en Moldavia: Se desvanece un octavo del PIB del paÃ*s - RT

Y, SÍ, en 2-3 años podemos ver un USD bastante "sacudido", pero de momento sigue MANDANDO...

- Â¿CuÃ¡ntos aÃ±os le quedan al dÃ³lar? - RT

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (10 May 2015)

Hace una hora que llegue del Centro . 
Como ya habia comentado , fui a comprar 1 BTC en el ATM ( cajero ) de un establecimiento de informatica . Al final meti solo 5 billetes de 20 £ y la maquinita me dio 620 mB lo cual significa que no cobra comision . 
El proceso super facil . Llegas , aprietas start , te pide que muestres el codigo QR ( ya lo tenia listo ) luego te pide el money ...metes los billete por una ranura y le das al SEND . Ahora tengo casi 2 BTC
De regreso a casa vi desde el autobus a una muchacha que se sacaba unas fotos en un minicab y me he puesto a pensar si tal vez , digo tal vez si el problema de CASH SI , CASH NO sea un problema cultural .
Me explico . He notado que en UK la gente es un poco " exhibicionista .
Mientras en Espana las chicas se ponen jeanes apretados con bitin hasta la rodilla , las chicas inglesas se ponen vestidos de lino a medio muslo . 
Mientras en Espain ( y paises catolicos ) las cortinas son parte de la familia y cuanto mas gruesas mejor en UK es normal ir por la calle y ver a la gente dentro de sus casas . O sea , que no les importa la privacidad 
En cambio , son obsesivos con la seguridad . Los ninos cuando sus maestras los llevan al parque o tal van con correas y chalecos reflactantes .
En una sociedad exhibicionista el tema del dinero electronico NO ES un problema porque la privacidad no la consideran un derecho . 
En cuanto al tema del oro ....creo que me di cuenta que soy mas metalero de lo que pensaba porque me guarde 60 £ ( para oro ) 
Sobre el tema del desfase del codigo de barras , tambien puedo decir que el motor de combustion interna tambien esta desfasado . 
Sin embargo se sigue usando . Cambiar la tecnologia es caro 
y solo se cambia aquello que proporciona mas beneficios . Si el problema es que la gente no consume ( deflacion ) me parece estupido que se cambie un sistema ( codigo de barras ) por radiofrecuencia . 
Mi temor es que si eliminan el cash puedan eliminar tambien el oro porque el oro es cash . Y no solo eso , sino que impongan controles de capitales 
Con el BTC no tienes ese problema . Puedes tener todo tu dinero en una crypto-card con tu clave privada y encriptacion BIP38 . Solo tienes que acordarte de la passphrase que puede ser algo asi como : lAJKFAJDBnxhnxjhshkajjsjjbjackasjchlAJHcs . La escribes en un papel de 10 cms x 1 cm de largo y puedes moverte por el mundo con tu fortuna 
Luego compras moneda local en el lugar de destino 
El oro siempre sera el oro , pero tiene sus inconvenientes . No se puede fraccionar ( 1 gramo = muchos kilos de patatas ) , es confiscable ( un registro sorpresa con detector de metales ) es falsificable ( tendrias que ser un experto para determinar la pureza . Es hurtable . No puedes ir por la calle con 3 krugerrands porque te aslatan y te joden vivo . 
Hace dos anos no estaba mentalmente preparado , hoy veo la tecnologia con otra perspectiva . Tal vez me equivoque pero que mas da ...
La estrategia WIN WIN es invertir en algo y en lo contrario . 
ORO ? YES ...BITCOIN ? TAMBIEN .


----------



## fff (10 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> debemos escojer entre privacidad y confort .



Privacidad es libertad. Es muy serio.

El que sacrifica su libertad para tener comodidad no merece ninguna de las dos. B. Franklin.


----------



## clapham (10 May 2015)

fff dijo:


> Privacidad es libertad. Es muy serio.
> 
> El que sacrifica su libertad para tener comodidad no merece ninguna de las dos. B. Franklin.



Demagogia gia es hacer lo contrario de lo que se predica . 
Los que criticais a Occidente y a sus " mecanismos tecnologicos de control " deberiais iros a Cuba , paraiso des-tecnologizado donde un simple telefono movil es un articulo de LUJO y no hablo de Internet porque apenas se conecta el 1 % de la poblacion y aun asi ...por RDSI
No tienes ni idea de lo que significa libertad . Solo los listos son libres 
No se trata de donde vivas sino COMO te adaptas . No puedes escpar de la mediocridad , ella siempre te encuentra . Por eso el 99 % de los exodos ocurren desde el III mundo al primero . 
La libertad esta sobrevalorada . La inmensa mayoria de la gente es idiota y no sabe que hacer con su libertad . Y muchos malgastan su vida echandole la culpa de su miserable existencia al Estado opresor .
Vivas donde vivas eres esclavo del sistema . Puedes escojer ser esclavo del NWO o eesclavo de Putin o esclavo de Alah . 
Pero libre NUNCA seras . Eso esta bien para las peliculas de Matrix y esa nauseabunda historia de Neo el elegido . La triste realidad es que sin la ayuda de la tecnologia el mundo ya habria colapsado .
A finales del siglo XIX los europeos que emigraban a EE UU en busca de oportunidades lo hcian con un papelito que no incluia ni foto .
Yo pregunto ...es una pregunta . Cuantos millones de africanos , asiaticos y latinoamericanos emigrarian a EE UU y / o Europa OCCIDENTAl si no hubieran medios tecnologicos para evitar su entrada . 
Si cualquiera pudira coger una lancha y emigrar Africa estaria vacia 
Sin la tecnologia de vigilancia no se habria podido derrotar a ETA por ejemplo . Donde vas a vivir para ser libre ? En la luna ?
Es mejor NO SER libre pero tener confort que no ser libre NI tener confort 
Por eso el clapham que no es cinico como algunos no se ira a Cuba hasta que comiencen a caer las bombas de racimo sobre Trafalgar Square 
Cuba es la opcion Z .


----------



## fff (10 May 2015)

Te doy la razon en muchas de las cosas que has dicho en tu último mensaje.

Pero tambien libertad es poder rebelarse dentro de un orden.
En estos momentos puedes comprar plata y oro para 'salir' del sistema. Si bien es cierto que necesitaras el dinero del estado para vivir. Pero dependeras un poco menos del estado si sabes adaptarte y no llamas la atencion.E incluso te pueden salir mejor las cosas.
La tecnologia esta bien si la puedes usar cuando la necesitas, y no esta bien cuando eres dependiente de ella. Todo dentro de un orden, o marco lógico.


----------



## paketazo (10 May 2015)

El tema de la libertad ya se ha tratado aquí en lo poco que llevo escribiendo y leyendo en innumerables ocasiones, y siempre se llega a la misma conclusión: ¿Esclavos en un palacio de lujo? o ¿libres en una cueva fría y oscura?

La esclavitud es la dependencia: Depender de la luz, del agua, del móvil, de la TV, de un supermercado, de un médico, de un coche...libertad es no depender de nada ¿es eso posible?...puede, preguntadle a Diógenes de Sinope...os pego una teórico paso de su vida que seguro muchos ya conocéis:

_*Buscó el mismísimo Alejandro Magno a Diógenes, de enorme fama, del cual se reían por su rechazo a vida material alguna. Cuando le encontró desnudo y tumbado a orillas de un río, Alejandro Magno a lomos de su enorme caballo, le hizo la siguiente proposición:
"Tú, Diógenes el Cínico, pídeme cualquier cosa, ya sean riquezas o monumentos, y yo te lo concederé".
A lo que Diógenes contestó: "Apártate, que me tapas el sol".
Aquellos que iban con Alejandro Magno empezaron a reírse de Diógenes y a decirle que cómo no se daba cuenta de quién estaba delante de él. Alejandro hizo acallar las voces burlonas cuando dijo que "si no fuera Alejandro quisiera ser Diógenes".*_

A los que estéis tentados en comprar criptodivisas os vuelvo a recordar lo mismo: De momento la UE y España en concreto, no lo cataloga como una moneda/divisa, es considerado un bien/servicio/propiedad intelectual, y llegado el momento tributará como tal, y estoy seguro que harán que esa tributación y su compra venta de carácter retroactivo, tribute con IVA del 21% al menos en España, sacad cuentas de las compra/ventas que se hacen en esta cripto y calculad lo que se os puede comer el fisco (eso en el mejor de los casos) _abajo el forero leunaM confirma que de momento no se aplica IVA al considerarse medio de pago, edito para corregir mi desinformación._


En el peor de los casos sacarán una legislación férrea al respecto que limite el comercio en esta moneda declarándola ilegal (¿creéis que no pueden hacerlo?)...no os sacarán los BTC, pero tampoco podréis hacer nada con ellos, pues no serán aceptados. Yo tengo un puñado y debería hablar maravillas de este sistema, sin embargo estoy convencido que no lo dejarán prosperar, la banca mueve montañas, y si no saca tajada, y el Estado pierde control sobre el ciudadano, lo vetarán de algún modo.

*fernando* yo pensaba que leía pero veo que tu me sacas kilómetros de ventaja...gracias por tantos links y tan selectos.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## Leunam (10 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> A los que estéis tentados en comprar criptodivisas os vuelvo a recordar lo mismo: De momento la UE y España en concreto, no lo cataloga como una moneda/divisa, es considerado un bien/servicio/propiedad intelectual, y llegado el momento tributará como tal, y estoy seguro que harán que esa tributación y su compra venta de carácter retroactivo, tribute con IVA del 21% al menos en España, sacad cuentas de las compra/ventas que se hacen en esta cripto y calculad lo que se os puede comer el fisco (eso en el mejor de los casos).



Por si no lo habéis visto aún (entiendo que si, vista vuestra velocidad de lectura), la dg de tributos se ha pronunciado al respecto del iva de los bitcoins.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=646683

Saludos
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Leunam: Conocía lo que nos comentas, pero y ¿qué? Eso me vale para "hoy", NO para "mañana" y menos para "pasado mañana"... Me imagino que ya sabes que en España los Viernes siempre se está sujeto a que suba el pan... Y ya no te digo cuando no pintamos una puta mierda en NADA. Un ejemplo: se da un "buen" dato del empleo en España y la respuesta de la Bolsa es caer de forma brutal, pero es "bueno" en los EE.UU. y aquí a subir como un cohete... Vamos, que está claro que somos parte del "inodoro" del Capitalismo mundial. Te voy a decir una cosa que acabarás viendo: si nos adentramos en la represión financiera, las Criptomonedas no van a ser ajenas y ahí se acabarán "cebando". Tiempo al tiempo... ¡Ojo! que eso también puede valer para los MPs y vamos a ser "coherentes" y no "cínicos", pero no es menos cierto que en ese "segundo" concreto el tiempo correrá a favor de los MPs... Más tarde, ya se vería...

# clapham: Ya sabes que cuando estás por la "labor" dices cosas que tienen toda la "lógica" del mundo. Ahora bien, es que no se puede generalizar, tu "realidad" puede ser diferente a la mía o a la de otros conforeros... Mira, no es que me salga la "Plata" por las orejas, pero si no tengo ningún problema en comprar MPs, FI y PP, está claro que una parte de esa liquidez la podría dedicar a las Criptomonedas, pero si me resisto a ello es porque yo lo tengo muy CLARO y, por supuesto, puedo estar muy equivocado en mis "percepciones", pero es que he llegado a una edad en que no me interesan los "experimentos" y SÍ preservar mi Patrimonio, aunque sea para dejarlo en "herencia"... Yo, el día que me harte de este mundo tan "tecnológico", lo dejaré todo y, muy probablemente, elija una vida muy sencilla y alejada del mundanal ruido. A veces, cuando ya "contamos para atrás" se busca la "tranquilidad", que no suele ser "cara" y en la línea del comentario de paketazo sobre Diógenes...

En fin, clapham, tú eres muy libre de comprar aquello que estimes más conveniente. No eres "tonto", pero tampoco pienses que hoy en día se pueden conseguir "pelotazos". Eso es posible para gente con mucha "pasta" y determinadas "relaciones"... En cualquier caso, agradezco mucho esta nueva faceta tuya y que ya conocí en el pasado, a fin de cuentas por aquí andamos para debatir de buen "rollo" y que aquellos que nos lean puedan disponer de "otros" puntos de vista menos "oficialistas"...

# paketazo: Tú eres un tío muy bien informado, al igual que otros conforeros relevantes, pero yo juego en otra "liga"... Mira, tengo la suerte de tener muchos amigos y familiares repartidos por medio mundo, de manera que recibo información continua de lugares tan lejanos y dispares como EE.UU., Rusia, China, Japón, Israel, Irán, Argentina, Brasil, Australia, Tailandia y muchos más... ¿Sabes cuál es el "problema"? Que no me lo puedo leer todo y sólo selecciono aquello que me pueda interesar y cuando estoy por la "labor". Después, tengo otro "problema" y es que la información en otros idiomas no suele ser bien acogida, ya sea por "vaguedad" en activar el traductor, por comodidad o vete a saber, así que suelo "pasar" de colocarla y, la verdad, es una pena, pero tampoco quiero perder mi tiempo así como así...

¿Leer? Lo que más leo es Historia y Economía, pero de "base" y ahí es donde soy más "sólido", aunque cuando he querido adentrarme en estas materias siempre he preferido foros específicos en que se traten las mismas. Sin embargo, y por fortuna, en este hilo el nivel intelectual y cultural es de promedio bastante alto, de manera que aquí también me encuentro como "pez en el agua"... sino ya no andaría por aquí.

Y os dejo una noticia "exótica"...

- Nouriel Roubini: Dollar joins currency wars- Nikkei Asian Review

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 May 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Por si no lo habéis visto aún (entiendo que si, vista vuestra velocidad de lectura), la dg de tributos se ha pronunciado al respecto del iva de los bitcoins.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-bitcoin-moneda-aceptada-exenta-de-iva.html
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. Yo no había leído nada al respecto, lo último que había leído era que se estaba considerando la posesión de BTC como prop intelectual.

Si queda exento de IVA por ley, podría efectivamente considerarse un medio de pago legal.

adjunto un artículo que confirma lo del IVA y deja algunas dudas abiertas respecto al BTC.

BITCOINS. IVA y normativa sobre servicios de pago | Despacho de abogados especialistas en nuevas tecnologías

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Os dejo un artículo, que es RELEVANTE viendo de donde viene, y que a mí me convenció bastante...

- No me deja enlazarlo. Es de GARRIGUES y podéis buscarlo en la Red. El artículo se titula: "La fiscalidad de la moneda virtual la defensa de los privilegios del Estados frente a los intereses de los individuos." El título ya es suficientemente explicativo...

Y en cuanto a la fiscalidad aún tiene que pasar un tiempo y clarificarse el tema. Por ejemplo, en Noviembre de 2013, las autoridades tributarias noruegas (Skatfeetaten) publicaron una disposición explicando que BitCoin es un activo y no una divisa. A los efectos del IVA, el suministro de BitCoin constituye una prestación de un servicio sujeta a tributación. Dado que BitCoin no tiene la consideración de moneda de curso legal, la exención aplicable a los servicios financieros no se aplicaría.

En cambio, para las autoridades fiscales británicas (HMRC) el punto de vista es radicalmente diferente...

No sé, el tema del BitCoin no me interesa y, normalmente, cuando me llega información sobre el mismo, pues miro solamente aquello que tenga que ver con posibles medidas represivas o impositivas sobre el mismo en el futuro, aparte de los escándalos que de tanto en tanto se publican asociados al mismo, ya sabéis estafas, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 May 2015)

La fiscalidad de la moneda virtual: la defensa de los privilegios del Estado frente a los intereses de los individuos - Artículos - Garrigues

este Fernando ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2015)

Gracias, timi. Es ese y no dice NADA que no "intuyamos", a fin de cuentas qué prevalece siempre que pueden: ¿El Bienestar del Estado o el Estado del Bienestar? Está CLARO, sino no estaríamos cómo estamos...

Y os dejo otra noticia para "despejar" la notable "niebla" que algunos tienen en relación a China...

- China’s total debt reaches 282% of its GDP: McKinsey | Asia Times

Saludos.


----------



## timi (11 May 2015)

dejo esto

Rothschild: El mundo se enfrenta a los mayores riesgos geopolÃ­ticos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial - RT

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- España va al colapso, no a la recuperación. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

Estaba leyendo un artículo y hay una cita que voy a reproducir:

- "Vivimos en una sociedad profundamente dependiente de la ciencia y la tecnología y en la que nadie sabe nada de estos temas. Ello constituye una fórmula segura para el desastre." (Carl Sagan)

Me ha venido al "pelo" para complementar los comentarios de ayer...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - "Vivimos en una sociedad profundamente dependiente de la ciencia y la tecnología y en la que nadie sabe nada de estos temas. Ello constituye una fórmula segura para el desastre." (Carl Sagan)



Los derroteros por los que avanza a pasos agigantados la tecnología tienen como fin esclavizar.

Me explico:

un Citroën dos caballos o un Renault 4 L los arreglaba cualquier propietario manitas.

un coche, hoy en día, lo tienes que enchufar a un ordenador para que este te diga (cuando acierta) que al componente nosécuantos le ha dado un fris.

un ordenador de hace 20 años lo desmontabas tú solito, le cambiabas la tarjeta nosécuantos y ya está, de nuevo en marcha.

Los dispositivos de hoy en día por no tener no tienen ni tornillos para poder abrirlos.

¿Alguien sabe cómo se accede al interior de un Mac?

Bueno, pues hace falta una ventosa para retirar el cristal de la pantalla.

A partir de ahí, buena suerte, buen pulso y buena vista.

El concepto Apple ha ganado la batalla.

Muy bonito por fuera. De lo de dentro, ni se le ocurra tocar. ¡Póngase usted en nuestras manos!

(¡su prima se va a poner en sus manos!).


----------



## el_andorrano (11 May 2015)

Buenos dias

Lo pongo aquí por si alguien le puede interesar:

Subastas - Andorrano Joyeria

Primera Subasta Andorrano Joyería - Andorrano Joyeria

Un saludo


----------



## hablando_en_plata (11 May 2015)

Uno de los frente abiertos en los Estados Unidos en la lucha por los derechos de los usuarios frente a la protección de la propiedad intelectual es en la lucha que mantiene la Electronic Frontier Foundation contra los fabricantes de automoción.
Se trata de evitar que usen el software de a bordo para evitar que los dueños de los vehículos puedan acudir al taller que ellos quieran o para evitar que instalen accesorios no aprobados por la marca y cosas así.
Porque la cosa está alcanzando extremos tan ridículos como que *John Deere, la empresa que fabrica tractores y similares, está diciendo que un tractor es en realidad un sistema de software con componentes mecánicos.*
Cory Doctorow habla de este asunto en Do you ever really own a computerized device?, ¿Eres alguna vez propietario de un dispositivo informatizado?, y dice que todo esto no es más que otro ejemplo de abuso de las leyes de propiedad intelectual: es como si tú no compraras tu coche sino una licencia para usarlo.
Pero esto, dice, es muy preocupante en una Internet de las Cosas en la que cada vez más dispositivos están conectados a la Red:
Creo que es una idea realmente mala diseñar ordenadores para que desobedezcan a sus dueños. La idea de diseñarlos de tal forma que las personas que confían en ellos no pueden saber lo que están haciendo me parece francamente una idea terrible. Y creo que es una idea profundamente problemática para las democracias cuando a cada paso los ordenadores están más imbricados en nuestro mundo… Cuando tu termostato es un ordenador, cuando tu coches es un ordenador y cuando tu edificio es un ordenador, las maldades que se pueden hacer en un mundo que está hecho de ordenadores son realmente ilimitadas. En los Estados Unidos circulan un millón de coches pagados con créditos basura. Y tienen bloqueos del arranque, y si dejas de hacer un pago o circulas por un sitio en el que tu préstamo no lo permite, no puedes volver a encender el coche.
Pero esas cosas van a parecer calderilla si las comparas con, por ejemplo, cuando el dictador de Bielorrusia use un Stingray [un dispositivo que se hace pasar por una estación base de telefonía móvil pero que captura información del usuario de cualquier móvil que se conecte a ella] para ver quien va a una manifestación y entonces use los termostatos Nest de todo el mundo para apagar sus calefacciones esa noche en pleno enero y así congelar a cualquiera que se atreva a desafiar su autoridad.
Disfruto de mis cacharros como el que más –puede incluso que más que la mayoría– pero a veces estas cosas me hacen pensar si no será mejor empezar a correr hacia las colinas.

Enlace : Tractores con DRM y otras lindezas de las leyes de protección de propiedad intelectual pasadas de rosca | Microsiervos (Tecnología)



frisch dijo:


> Los derroteros por los que avanza a pasos agigantados la tecnología tienen como fin esclavizar.
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Guerra suicida y absurda de la banca por competir con los bonos. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (11 May 2015)

Como yo no soy de los que abren posts en el principal, y tampoco tengo ni idea de dónde compartir esto, lo dejo aquí entre gente educada con la esperanza de que lo compartáis con quien os parezca:



_Private Indian banker named first BRICS bank head_
Private Indian banker named first BRICS bank head, Banking & Finance - THE BUSINESS TIMES

_"Indian private banker KV Kamath was named Monday as the first head of a new development bank being set up by the so-called emerging BRICS nations"_


----------------------------------








K. V. Kamath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Kamath was born on 2 December 1947 in a Konkani speaking Gaud Saraswat Brahmin family (GSB) in Mangalore Karnataka, where he spent most of his early years. After completing Higher Secondary and Pre-University from *St. Aloysius College*_


St. Aloysius College (Mangalore) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_"*St. Aloysius College is a Jesuit college in Mangalore*, Karnataka, India."_


Estrategias hegelianas de una élite luciferina con cien máscaras que ponerse para engañar a los de abajo.


----------



## clapham (11 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un artículo y hay una cita que voy a reproducir:
> 
> - "Vivimos en una sociedad profundamente dependiente de la ciencia y la tecnología y en la que nadie sabe nada de estos temas. Ello constituye una fórmula segura para el desastre." (Carl Sagan)
> 
> ...



Supongo que Carl Sagan no vive en Corea del Norte , Cuba o Sudan , paises donde la tecnologia brilla por su ausencia . 
Hace un mes , si queria llevarme 20 mil dolares a EE UU no podia 
primero porque legalmente solo puedo sacar del pais 10 mil $ y segundo porque tanto cash puede ser motivo de registro/confiscacion , etc 
Ahora solo tengo que llevarme mi CRYPTO-CARD 







CRYPTO CARD que contiene 83 bitcoins protegidos por la criptografia y que ira en mi billetera junto a mi VISA y mi ...DNI 
Una vez en EE UU solo tengo que traspasar lo que quiera al wallet de mi movil que lee mi private key encriptada . Puedo vender en mano , o a traves de un cajero o utilizando otras vias . 
En poco tiempo habre convertido 83 bitcoins en 20 mil dolares 

esto es un ejemplo . 
Antes de usar SKYPE tenia que comprar una tarjeta de 5 £ que me duraba 1 hora . Ahora el minuto llamando desde mi movil me sale a 1 centavo y algo . Cuanto me ahorro ? 

Puedo irme a Cuba , dejar abierta la cuenta en UK con lo minimo . 
Cuando necesite pasta me conecto a Internet ( pagando , claro ) a BTCdirect 
le doy a " vender BTC " y una vez me depositen el dinero en mi cuenta saco el cash del cajero . Me evito tener 20 mil $ en el banco 
y me evito viajar con ese efectivo encima 

La tecnologia decide quien vence y quien no . Un hombre puede volar mas alto que un aguila , correr mas rapido que una gacela , tener mas fuerza que un oso , ser mas letal que un leon gracias a la tecnologia .
Por eso el ser humano a dominado la tierra y los animales no


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

Hola, GOLDBUG: Paciencia... Este es un hilo con vocación "metalera" y aquí no nos interesamos por el BitCoin, así que por aquí pocos "acólitos" va a encontrar...

En este hilo, hay gente que tiene los "huevos pelados" de haber lidiado con los distintos mercados, ya sean de RV, Bonos, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc. Y BitCoin, si nada lo "remedia", no deja de ser más que otro activo "especulativo"... Por tanto, puesto a jugarme los "cuartos", me voy a los mercados "tradicionales" y, para los actos de FE, ya tenemos el Casino o las distintas Loterías. Y para los perfiles de los que andamos por este hilo, ya tenemos entre otros activos a los MPs. Es decir, primamos los "bienes tangibles" sobre el "aire tecnológico". Ahora bien, NADA en contra de quienes gusten de este último, aunque me parece que hay hilos específicos en el foro para tratar este tema.

En fin, os dejo una noticia que me ha resultado bastante interesante y es que el "tensionamiento" en los Bonos es extremo. Hoy está siendo un buen ejemplo de ello...

- La caída de la renta fija contagia de incertidumbre a la variable | Investing.com

Y dentro de un rato os colocaré una selección de noticias y miraré que haya alguna "metalera"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 21:51 ----------

Bueno, ahí os dejo lo prometido...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La plata, el metal mÃ¡s importante de nuestro tiempo (entrevista exclusiva)

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-09/russell-napier-explains-whats-store-gold-if-cash-outlawed

- Silver no longer the poor man

- ¿Puede darse una hiperinflación en EE.UU. a corto plazo?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

Os dejo un artículo que gustará a los más "oreros"...

- ‘The Economist’ Anti-Gold Article – Case Study in Disinformation

Por cierto, en relación al Oro, sigo teniendo activada mi particular "señal" de entrada... Como ya sabéis, NADA de "especulación" -para eso hay otras "cosas"...-, sino como medida preventiva y esperemos que para el largo plazo, deseando que al menos sea así por nuestro propio bien y el de los nuestros...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- UN ALTO ASESOR DEL GOBIERNO AUSTRALIANO REVELA UNA CONSPIRACIÃ“N MUNDIAL SOBRE EL CAMBIO CLIMÃTICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 May 2015)

Japanese Govt Bonds Are Crashing After Weakest Auction Since Lehman | Zero Hedge Buenos días, 
los bonos japoneses esta noche lo han pasado mal. Los bonos alemanes ayer también lo pasaron mal. 
Leí que los chinos están deshaciendo posiciones en deuda europea. Puede que se esté descontando un repunte inflacionario? O es simplemente que hemos llegado a un punto en que ya el mercado está saturado de tanta deuda?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Y el castigo continúa hoy en los mercados de Bonos. Hace escasos minutos el Bund habia perdido los 153 puntos... Sí, China lleva días vendiendo deuda europea y me imagino que es una medida "defensiva" que están adoptando ante el conflicto de Grecia que está muy lejos de una solución definitiva, aparte de que, efectivamente, el mercado de deuda está muy saturado y se habían alcanzado niveles bastante irracionales, aunque en general casi todos los mercados están inmersos en una "sin razón" que ya veremos cómo acabará... NO, "ahora", pero SÍ "mañana"...

Sin embargo, sigue siendo curioso que el Oro siga inmerso en una lateralidad/bajista y que no reaccione para nada e incluso cuando la coyuntura parece favorecerle. Da la sensación de que es un activo "aparcado", por no decir "olvidado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (12 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - UN ALTO ASESOR DEL GOBIERNO AUSTRALIANO REVELA UNA CONSPIRACIÃ“N MUNDIAL SOBRE EL CAMBIO CLIMÃTICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.




_Pope Francis Steps Up Campaign on Climate Change, to Conservatives’ Alarm_
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/w...-change-to-conservatives-alarm.html?ref=earth


Hay que mirar de dónde sale el tema del calentamiento global (ahora llamado 'cambio climático'), porque es anterior a Al Gore y Hollywood.
Y sobretodo con qué motivos surge.


POPE calls for WORLD UNITY, Urges "CLIMATE CONTROL is Top Moral Issue" - YouTube


----------



## Suculum (12 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: Y el castigo continúa hoy en los mercados de Bonos. Hace escasos minutos el Bund habia perdido los 153 puntos... Sí, China lleva días vendiendo deuda europea y me imagino que es una medida "defensiva" que están adoptando ante el conflicto de Grecia que está muy lejos de una solución definitiva, aparte de que, efectivamente, el mercado de deuda está muy saturado y se habían alcanzado niveles bastante irracionales, aunque en general casi todos los mercados están inmersos en una "sin razón" que ya veremos cómo acabará... NO, "ahora", pero SÍ "mañana"...
> 
> Sin embargo, sigue siendo curioso que el Oro siga inmerso en una lateralidad/bajista y que no reaccione para nada e incluso cuando la coyuntura parece favorecerle. Da la sensación de que es un activo "aparcado", por no decir "olvidado"...
> 
> Saludos.



«manipulado», quizás ????? ::


----------



## BRAXTON (12 May 2015)

Mi problema con el BTC, y le reconozco al CLAPHAM que se debe ir con los tiempos tecnológicamente hablando, es el mismo problema que me ocurre con las monedas FIAT.

Es la confianza en los BC's...la confianza en el sistema. El término FIAT en si.

Y es que yo soy un desengañado de la corruptocracia.

Aquí el imperio de la ley, lo es solo para los de abajo, para los miserables.

Los pudientes, las manos fuertes tienen a la justicia humana (vaya oxímoron¡¡) agarrada por los cojones. Con perdón de los conforeros.

Ese es mi problema. Igual que cualquier día me pueden decir que desde hoy mis euros hispanistanies son euros B, y valen un carajo...me pueden decir que mis BTC`s se han ido por el retrete.

Como ya no tengo fe ni en el sistema, ni en los gobernantes, ni en todas sus patrañas y promesas...PREFIERO LO TANGIBLE, LO CUSTODIADO POR MYSELF...genttlemen.

En esto mi vena liberal me puede.

Por cierto, también tengo unas cuantas armas, de pequeño y de gran calibre...y conocimientos y materiales para crear mi propia munición SIN PROBLEMA.

Si es que...tenía que haber nacido TEJANO¡

Estamos en sus manos...yo me siento menos en sus manos teniendo mi pequeño patrimonio y futuro bajo mi custodia personal.

Así de simple. Madmaxismo puro.

La historia es mi maestra...y la naturaleza humana ha cambiado mas bien poco.

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 12:33 ----------

El precio del oro está muy controlado y manipulado.

El oro es el enemigo de los BC's...y en el futuro esperense 20.000 perrerias para intentar controlarlo.

El oro es su talón de aquiles.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 May 2015)

os recomiendo el hilo que ha abierto hoy spielzeug en el principal. Kerry de visita sorpresa a Moscú... Argumenta la negociació. del nuevo sistema monetario, pues se está vendiendo deuda americana. Saludoa


----------



## timi (12 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> Mi problema con el BTC, y le reconozco al CLAPHAM que se debe ir con los tiempos tecnológicamente hablando, es el mismo problema que me ocurre con las monedas FIAT.
> 
> Es la confianza en los BC's...la confianza en el sistema. El término FIAT en si.
> 
> ...



pienso igual que tu ,,, punto por punto,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: No dispongo de mucho tiempo, así que seré breve y espero poder atender el hilo durante la tarde/noche de hoy.

# Ladrillófilo: La visita de Kerry a Moscú NO tiene NADA que ver con lo que está sucediendo en los mercados de Bonos. Tampoco he visitado ese hilo que refieres, pero tengo mis "fuentes" y me fío mucho más de ellas. No hace nada que fue allí Merkel y NO creo que fuera a hablar de la venta de los Bonos alemanes... Supongo que hay más "cosas" y me temo que nos las están ocultando. En fin, cuando revise la información de hoy, ya me revisaré este tema. No nos "confundamos", Ladrillófilo, porque a pesar de la "calma chicha" hay grandes movimientos a nivel geopolítico.

Por cierto, en los Bonos parece que hay bastante interés en la curva corta de los americanos...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N & timi: Somos muchos los "metaleros" que tenemos una fuerte componente "prepper" y que se resume en el derecho a la propiedad privada y a su defensa contra quien desee apropiarse del mismo... Y prefiero no "profundizar", pero se me "entiende" perfectamente.

# Suculum: Cualquier "metalero" medianamente informado, y tú lo eres, sabe que los MPs están manipulados... Es una "batalla" entre el "papel" y el "físico", que de momento va ganando el primero por el fuerte apalancamiento que se le permite, pero cuando estallan las "burbujas", y crean fuertes convulsiones económico-financieras, el "papel" sólo sirve para limpiarse el c... aunque sea de forma virtual, ya que hablamos de simples apuntes electrónicos.

# Otgermous: Está más que demostrado que EE.UU. posee la capacidad de alterar el clima. Y no sólo ellos, sino que me temo que también Rusia y, probablemente, también otros países. Hay mucha documentación oficial al respecto y, en el pasado, he editado/enlazado parte de ella a este hilo.

Y dejo un artículo que servirá para "amenizar" el hilo...

- Ratio venta de plata y oro de The Perth Mint & US Mint
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, he estado repasando distintas informaciones y la visita de John Kerry a Rusia NO tiene nada que ver con el tema de la venta de Bonos, y donde los americanos están siendo los menos perjudicados. A ver si nos enteramos -y no lo digo por ti, Ladrillófilo-, que los Bonos americanos SÍ que estuvieron bajo una fuerte presión, pero a mediados de Febrero de este año y los niveles actuales quedan lejos de los de entonces...

De lo que ha trascendido, John Kerry ha ido a Rusia para tratar con Putin sobre Ucrania, Siria e Irán... ¡Ojo! a este último país que vuelve a estar en el "disparadero"... En lo personal, creo que puede haber habido otro tema en la "agenda" y es... ¡Grecia!

Recordemos la reciente visita de Merkel a Rusia, pero ésta antes se había desplazado a China y Japón... Por consiguiente, pienso que podrían estar "preparándose" para el posible default de Grecia y que causaría un "terremoto" financiero que necesitan "acotar" lo máximo posible.

Por cierto, en el pasado desfile militar del pasado 9 de Mayo, en Moscú, desfilaron también tropas de CHINA, INDIA, Serbia, Kazajstán, Bielorrusia, Mongolia, Armenia, Tayikistán, Kirguistán y Azerbaiyán. Todo un "aviso" a "navegantes"...

Volviendo al tema de Grecia, y que es cada vez más preocupante, os dejo un par de noticias interesantes...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: IMF Works on Contingency Plans for Greek Default; Greece Says Deal Difficult; Timeline of Obligations

- ekathimerini.com | The lessons for Greece’s economy from 70 currency union breakups

Y en EE.UU. siguen ocurriendo "accidentes" que NO nos llegan... ¿Por qué?

- US authorities deny any danger after transformer fire results in nuclear reactor shutdown - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

- New

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

A vueltas con el 2020...

- Gold Prices In 2020? Debt Drives Gold and Stocks | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 May 2015)

cada día tengo mas claro que el movimiento prepper no es porque si , ni cosa de "locos"
dejo esto en relación a los preppers...

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Más "madera"...

- Oro y plata relucen ante un dólar débil y unos bonos nerviosos | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 May 2015)

timi dijo:


> cada día tengo mas claro que el movimiento prepper no es porque si , ni cosa de "locos"



Hola Timi,

Bueno, los yankis son gente de dar de comer aparte. Es un país extraño (raro) donde los haya, en su formación como tal. Muy mitificado ya en los tiempos previos a la Revolución Francesa y supermitificado desde entonces, in crescendo, con trompetas, fanfarrias, Hollywoods y demás ruidos cara a la galería.

En realidad (y simplificando mucho - luego, obviamente equivocándose en algo), es un país montado sobre el dinero y, sobre todo, sobre la irreflenable necesidad de poseer dinero, con todo lo que esto significa. La Guerra de la Independencia, lejos de ser la lucha de un pueblo por emanciparse, fue un cambalacheo, contubernio cuyo objeto era dejar de pagar impuestos a la Pérfida Albión. 

¿Quiénes les ayudaron en tan loable iniciativa?

Los gabachos.

¿Por qué?

A buen entendor pocas palabras.

Pego un salto de 190 años (en Historia es menos que un suspiro o como dicen los anglosajones un "twinkle of an eye"). 1966 Berkeley, el mayo del 68 californiano, Peace and Love y demás mandangas (digo mandangas porque de aquello no quedó rastro alguno, ni en los que participaron y menos aún en la sociedad civil).

Descubrieron que en My Lai sus soldados hicieron perrerías pero eso tampoco transformó la sociedad en lo más mínimo. Es más se jactaron de que al final el superdemocráticocalifragilísticoespiadlidoso sistema americano se hacía autojusticia y "veritas" prevalecía. El caso es que en el mismo momento en el que hacía este mea culpa, exactamente en los mismos tiempos, organizaban, por ejemplo, la Escuela de las Américas en Panamá para formar a torturadores "urbi et orbe".

Los americanos (usanos) son muy ignorantes. Yo los disculpo porque cuando se tiene toda la pasta del mundo para qué saber más allá de que Corea del Norte está al norte de otro país que se llama Corea del Sur. No hace falta más.

Un país en el que si no tienes 15 tarjetas de crédito y dos o tres créditos firmados, no eres alguien de fiar, lo menos que se puede decir es que tienen una peculiar (malsana) manera de entender las cosas.

¿Los prepper?

Más de lo mismo, una de las tantas modas que han asolado ese ingrato país.

Yo si fuera usano, me daba de baja.


----------



## timi (13 May 2015)

ya me gustaría a mi darme de baja como europeo ,,, cada loco con su tema.::

y una de papel , que no te gusta el estampado del papel de la habitación ? se cambia,,, es lo que tiene el papel,,,,

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-12/companys-42-surge-past-week-confirmation-grexit-imminent

buenos dias


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Matizar que el movimiento prepper en los EE.UU. no es ninguna "moda". Tiene su origen en los tiempos de la Guerra Fría. Ciertamente, tiene sus "olas" y, a partir de los atentados del 11-S, ha alcanzado su actual apogeo. "Moda" o no, sus componentes constituyen un auténtico "Ejército" irregular de indudable capacidad militar en casos extremos. Realmente, constituyen un problema para el Sistema en los EE.UU.

Bueno, en la UE todavía estamos bien en relación a los americanos, pero en este mundo "globalizado" NO estamos tan lejos de estar igual o peor que ellos, a menos que lo "remediemos", pero lo tenemos bastante mal... 

Y aquí, en España, la gente "normal" está saturada de créditos o de deuda y NO es NADIE, a diferencia del ejemplo que pones de allí... ¡Ojo! que para nada defiendo el "modelo" americano, aunque hay que reconocer que también tienen cosas buenas, vamos como en todos los lados.

Y dejo una curiosa noticia... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que existe Inflación en nuestro país, pero en el bolsillo del ciudadano y que al parecer no cuenta en las cifras "oficialistas"...

- ¿Es Alemania más cara que España? El índice Big Mac acaba con el mito. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (13 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # frisch: Matizar que el movimiento prepper en los EE.UU. no es ninguna "moda". Tiene su origen en los tiempos de la Guerra Fría. Ciertamente, tiene sus "olas" y, a partir de los atentados del 11-S, ha alcanzado su actual apogeo. "Moda" o no, sus componentes constituyen un auténtico "Ejército" irregular de indudable capacidad militar en casos extremos. Realmente, constituyen un problema para el Sistema en los EE.UU.
> Saludos.



Desde mi infinita ignorancia, me imagino que el origen tambien puede venir de que en EEUU nunca ha habido una "guerra" como las que hemos tenido en Europa. Las han visto de lejos (aunque hayan participado) pero nunca se ha destruido ninguna ciudad americana por bombardeo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Leunam (13 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y dejo una curiosa noticia... Ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que existe Inflación en nuestro país, pero en el bolsillo del ciudadano y que al parecer no cuenta en las cifras "oficialistas"...
> 
> ...



Al respecto, hace tiempo estuve dudando si irme a currar fuera, y leí algo sobre el diferente coste de la vida, os dejo un post donde puse algo de información:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/408617-coste-de-vida-pais-onu-tu-amiga.html

El resumen es que la ONU intenta que todos sus currelas de la misma categoría tengan el mismo poder adquisitivo, estén en el país que estén, por lo que mantiene un índice para compensar el diferente coste de la vida, lo cual nos sirve a nosotros como listado ordenado de países "por precio".

Generan varios listados interesantes, como "2015 Housing Surveys", "2015 Place-to-Place Surveys", etc, 

Han cambiado los números desde el 2013 que lo miraba, esta tabla es de ahora:

Table 1. Changes to post adjustment multipliers for group I duty stations – May 2015

Duty Station Multiplier Duty Station Multiplier
Australia 44.2 ************Hungary 21.5
Austria 40.4 ************Iceland 33.6
Belgium 38.1 ************Ireland 34.2
Bulgaria 19.9 ************Italy - Brindisi 33.7
Canada - Montreal 48.6 ****Italy - Rome 40.1
Canada - Ottawa 50.9 ****Japan 69.7
Canada - Toronto 61.3 ****Luxembourg 42.1
China, Hong Kong 110.9 ****Malta 30.8
Cyprus 17.3 ************Monaco 44.8
Czech Republic 26.2 ********Netherlands 33.8
Denmark 49.4 ************Norway 49.9
Finland 40.0 ************Poland 23.3
France - Lyon, Elsewhere 41.4	****Portugal, Lisbon 26.7
France - Paris 44.8 ********Portugal, Guimaraes 4.0
French Guiana 38.1 ********Romania 7.2
Germany - Berlin 31.0 ********	Slovak Republic 23.0
Germany - Bonn 27.2 ********Slovenia 18.2
Germany - Dresden 27.2 ****Spain 32.4
Germany - Hamburg 29.1 ****Sweden 38.8
Gibraltar 84.5 ************Switzerland 93.6
Greece 22.8 ************United Kingdom 84.5


Ese indicador es el corrector del "sueldo base", por ejemplo:
Un sueldo base de 100$ y un post adjustment de 57 significa que cobra: 100$ + 57% de 100$ = 157$

Fijaros en Alemania (de 27 a 31) frente a España (32), según la ONU...

Saludos
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Beto: Como ya comenté, el origen del movimiento "prepper" está en la Guerra Fría y, por tanto, se consideró seriamente que se pudiera entrar en un conflicto bélico con la URSS y la órbita comunista, es decir el Pacto de Varsovia e incluso con China... Bueno, Beto, debemos poner en "valor" que muchos -millones- de americanos han formado parte del Ejército de su país y, por tanto, han combatido en distintos escenarios bélicos y, por supuesto, fuera de su país. Eso no quita para que, dentro del movimiento "prepper", existan una gran cantidad de personas que pertenecen o han pertenecido al Ejército de su país, de manera que pueden conformar un "Ejército" irregular perfectamente capacitado para enfrentar a la Guardia Nacional de los EE.UU. De ahí, que en esas maniobras militares, a nivel estatal, las vayan a realizar también fuerzas militares e incluso de élite... En muchos Estados, especialmente sureños, hay un especial "sentimiento" contrario a las mismas, ya que piensan -y con razón...- de que están orientadas para "controlarlos" en el futuro.

Por cierto, dado que suelo "presumir" de estar bastante bien informado, os voy a dejar un documento sobre la orientación militar que debía seguir el Ejército estadounidense hasta ese "fatídico" 2020... Es de Enero de 2012, de manera que después de los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos, deben estar variando los "conceptos" ahí desarrollados. En resumen, en el documento, los EE.UU. creían que los peligros que les amenazaban en el Siglo XXI eran tres: Terrorismo, Armas Nucleares y CHINA...

Todo esto ha "cambiado" y ahora ya tienen que añadir a Rusia y muchos más "problemas" en el horizonte... 

- www.defense.gov/news/Defense_Strategic_Guidance.pdf

# Leunam: He dejado ese artículo porque lo acababa de leer y me ha parecido bastante "realista". Si es por "estadísticas" puedo colocar la "leche"... Es más, ayer estaba mirando los movimientos y las estadísticas relativas a la Deuda, PIB, High Yield, etc., relativos a los principales 20 países mundiales y te llevas muchas sorpresas... Esto viene a cuento porque llevo unos días moviendo mis FI y PP dentro de la RF, porque si no estás a la "guai" puedes incurrir en pérdidas y que, de otra manera, puedes llegar a revertir.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (13 May 2015)

*ORO VS BITCOIN *

Esta tarde tenia un hueco y libre y saque la calculadora y me puse a hacer cuentas . 

He tomado como referencia del calculo los ultimos 10 soberanos comprados en los ultimos 4 meses ( Abril compre doble pensando que iba UP ) 
Bueno , me sale una media x soberano de 196.4 £ .
Ahora , al precio sport , si fuera a convertirlo por FIAT money me dan 181.45 £ o sea que la inversion x soberano ha sido negativa en 14.95 £
Para recuperar el poder adquisitivo ( no perder lo que inverti ) la onza tendria que subir a 1328 $ . Lejos de la xotizacion actual . 

Si hubiera comprado BTC en lugar de oro en las fechas en que compre los coberanos ( tomando en cuenta la cotizacion £/$ ) y el precio del BTC ese dia me arroja unos resultados interesantes . 
precio del BTC entonces ( medio ) 154 £ . Precio actual 155 £ 
Cantidad de BTC que podria haber comprado : 12,7 BTC .
Cantidad de BTC que podria comprar hoy ( si vendo el oro y compro BTC ) : 11,32 . 

La diferencia : - 1,38 BTC x 155 £ = 213.9 £ 

Para recuperar mi poder adquisitivo ( 1964 £ ) invertidos en oro la onza tiene que alcanzar 1328 $ x onza 
Y el BTC ? 

1964 £ / 11,31 = 173 £ ( 274 $ ) 

Yo pregunto . Que es mas probable ? 

a ) Que el BTC llegue a 274 $ 
b ) Que el oro llegue a las 1328 $ x onza 

No hago el calculo desde que el BTC estaba a 65 $ porque me da un ICTU

Para que el oro llegue a su valor maximo historico tiene que aumentar su cotizacion un 55 % . Si el BTC aumentase un 55 % valdria 360 $ , apenas 1/3 de su cotizacion maxima historica . 
Siendo realistas . Cual de los dos activos tiene mas futuro ? 

No quiero poner el dedo en la llaga , vale ...pues si ..me encanta ...sorry solo estoy siendo un poco provocateur ....


----------



## oinoko (13 May 2015)

Clapham: Yo de ti vendia el chevy y me compraba una casita el El Salar de Uyuni (Bolivia).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

# clapham: Te lo "compro": Si nos ponemos a "comparar" activos, porqué no se te encendió la "bombilla" y te pusiste corto con un futuro en el Bund alemán. Mira, el pasado 17 de Abril el Bund andaba por los 160,555 y hace escasos minutos estaba en torno a los 152,315... Bien, cada punto vale 1000 Euros. ¿Comparamos tus BitCoins con el Bund?

¿Qué quiero decirte con esto? Pues, que si queremos conseguir grandes rentabilidades ya existen suficientes activos. Por ejemplo, hoy un largo en el EUR/USD estará reportando grandes beneficios. Y ejemplos te pongo los que quieras...

Debes entender -si quieres, nadie está "obligado"...- que los MPs tienen una "orientación" muy diferente, al menos para los que andamos por este hilo. Y para ganar y perder dinero RÁPIDAMENTE hay gran cantidad de activos en los mercados en la actualidad. Todo depende de las "ganas" que uno tenga de estar dentro de ellos y también del estado de su "salud", tanto mental como física...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 20:07 ----------

Acabo de leer un artículo que me viene al "pelo" y que os enlazo...

- El euro sigue siendo la pesadilla de Alemania | Investing.com

# clapham: Lee bien esto: "... y el Oro habría sido la mejor inversión en ese siglo y medio." CASI NÁ... Por cierto, no podemos comparar la "rentabilidad" del "dinero etéreo", simplemente porque era eso: "etéreo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (13 May 2015)

Es una chorrada de un medio controlado por la élite, pero el caso es que rara es la semana en que RT no habla del oro, por lo menos 1 artículo siempre sacan.

No pongo el link por lo que dice el artículo, sino porque es interesante que semana sí y semana también estén con el tema.

Expertos: La plata, el nuevo dÃ³lar en los tiempos de crisis - RT


----------



## Bucanero (13 May 2015)

Un poco más de un tema tratado ampliamente por aquí pero que siempre viene bien ver otro punto de vista más. No se si se ha puesto ya. Va sobre el fin del dinero fiat y la utilización del bitcoin y el oro y la plata. Bueno un saludo a todos.

Â¿Se preparan los bancos para el gran crash mundial? - Rankia

Y también en el debate que hacen muy interesante de todo un poco en colectivo burbuja. Un poco de Grecia, mercados, política etc.

Caminito del colapso – EconomÃ­a Directa 13-5-2015


----------



## frisch (13 May 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> .../... Va sobre el fin del dinero fiat y la utilización del bitcoin y el oro y la plata. Bueno un saludo a todos.
> 
> Â¿Se preparan los bancos para el gran crash mundial? - Rankia




Hace ya un año un amigo que trabaja en un importante banco suizo me confío que el siguiente paso era la desaparición del dinero físico. El amigo en cuestión tiene de todo menos el label "complotista", habla de lo que sabe. La primera fue establecer una relación de quién tiene qué en su cuenta corriente (por orden de la OCDE).

Soy de los que creo (a pies juntillas) que las noticias que leemos las filtra al dominio público, el propio sistema. La información la manejan unos pocos. Información es poder. No hay más vueltas que darle. Por ejemplo, lo primero que hace un partido político que se precie es comprarse o alquilar un altavoz, sin massmierda no se come un rosco. La calle le da igual, el estudio de televisión, ése le priva.

Yo sé lo que sé porque alguien me lo ha contado y a ese alguien, otro, y así hasta llegar a la fuente. La fuente no somos ni tú ni yo. Nosotros si acaso podemos aplicar nuestro criterio basado en la experiencia de vida pero poco más.

La información la controlan ellos. Pareciera que, de vez en cuando, aparece un Robin Hood que cuelga en Interné lo que ha pillao en el ejercicio de su labor pero es que tampoco me fío de que el susodicho no sea o un agente doble (o triple) o, sencillamente, un señuelo. ¡Váyase usted a saber!

En cualquier caso, cuando el río suena (o lo hacen sonar) es que agua trae. Se acabó el billetero y el monedero.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bucanero: Interesante el artículo que has aportado y que no conocía. Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comenta su autor, Comstar.

# frisch: Amigo mío, en tu "línea"... Bien argumentada, eso sí, pero claro es que yo siendo "pesimista" a tu lado parezco un redomado "optimista"... No es por llevarte la contraria, pero creo que tienen el tiempo en contra, aparte de una situación geopolítica que va a empeorar y MUCHO... Ya he escrito varios comentarios en el sentido de que se están viendo muchas cosas en ese terreno, y otra cosa muy distinta es que la gente se entere. Bueno, tampoco percibo mucho interés al respecto en mi entorno.

De momento, frisch, lo que sé es que hoy he comprado con efectivo y mañana también lo haré si no sucede algo irremediable... "Pasado mañana" ni pajolera idea...

Y os dejo un artículo "platero"...

- JPMorgan's silver supremacy, according to Ted - Mineweb

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (13 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # clapham: Te lo "compro": Si nos ponemos a "comparar" activos, porqué no se te encendió la "bombilla" y te pusiste corto con un futuro en el Bund alemán.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



No compre activos del " BUND " aleman porque me compre una finca de 3,5 Hs de tiera roja en Guines hace un ano por la que ahora me dan el doble y que no venderia ni por el triple pues es mi garantia de comida si en tu futuro TU ( y yo ) tienes razon .
No compre activos del " BUND " aleman porque me compre un chevy , que lo tendre amortizado este ano .
No compre activos del " BUND " porque tramite la residencia en Cuba y eso cuesta dinero pero da la posibilidad de tener un Plan B ( ademas de la finca , medico gratis , libreta de abastecimiento , etc ) 
No ocmpre activos del " BUND " porque no tengo ni pajotera idea de trading aunque considerando que TODO ESTO MENCIONADO aqui arriba lo he conseguido en dos anos sin dejar de trabajar mas una bonita cantidad de soberanos que son mis ahorros para el aparamentazo pues que quieres que te diga , no soy Di-s , soy judio pero no soy Di-s . 
En menos de tres semanas yo , que no tenia ni FACEBOOK ya tiene hasta doble factor de autentificacion en mis cuentas de corrreo , ademas de lo tipico : skype , pingit de Barclays, Paypal , etc . 
No compre activos del " BUND " porque ENTONCES pensaba que las piedras barbaras eran la unica inversion posible , que todo lo que fuera electronico era un riesgo NO ASUMIBLE 
Yo no entiendo el " BUND " pero SI . Enhorabuena , tu inviertes en lo que sabes y yo invierto en lo que se . Hace dos anos no tenia mucha idea de que iba el BTC , entonces no tenia idea de como iba el mundo . 
Bien , cada cual evoluciona , tal vez mi crebro da para tener chevy , finca , oro , bitcoin y ademas hacer trading . 
No es dificil , si pude hacerme con el Mycelium en tres dias aprender a tradera esta chupao , solo que no tengo paciencia para ello y no me interesa gastar poco tiempo libre que tengo tradeando . 
La compra de activos es para quien no sabe hacer otra cosa , lo mismo que comprar piedras . Los jubilados compran piedras , los vivionarios compramos BTC . No vendere el oro porque no necesito ese dinero para comprar otros activos y porque todavia me falta para el apartamento y prefiero tenerlo en oro que en cash .
Parece que no te enteras de que va el tema . EL cahs sera eliminado 
Y tal vez lo hagan de un dia para otro para joder a mucha gente que guarda su dinero bajo el colchon . Tu y yo tenemos dos visiones distintas . 
Pero ...tu solo te estas preparando para una . Si habemus colapso y volvemos al siglo XX tengo mi finca ( y una familia con contactos que tambien es un activo ) . Si eliminan el dinero en efectivo ya estare preparado para ello . Me he dado de alta en varias plataformas de pago ( MoneyPolo , por ejemplo ) , abrirme una cuenta en Panama y el uso de BTC 
El caso es no dejar de recibir ingresos y deducir LEGALMENTE todo lo que pueda porque solo pagan impuestos los torpes . 

Ya lo dije : el oro es un medio , no es el fin . Si estuviera seguro que a finales de ano la libra no perdera + de un 10 % de valor dejaba IPSO FACTO de comprar oro , porque a finales de ano lo vendo . 
Como vendi hace dos anos para comprarme el chevy . ME dolio desprenderme de mis kilos y kilos de plata ? NIET . Yo soy pragmatico 
Vendo barato para luego comprar mas barato aun . 
Estais aferrados a un esquema mental obsoleto . Cuando prohiban el cash la venta del oro pasara por banco y ahi tendras que justificarlo 
Eso es si no lo confiscan ( poder pueden ) . Para confiscar el BTC tendrian que eliminar internet . Hace 2 anos solo habia un cajero que venida BTC ( Vancouver ) hoy hay casi 400 . 

Bitcoin ATM Map â€“ Find Bitcoin ATM, Online Rates

Crees que el clapham se las sabe todas ? y una mierda ...cuando sea tan listo como tu estare viviendo en Varadero ( sin trabajar , of course ) 

Use Bitcoins in the real world

El GOLD ha muerto , larga vida al GOLD 2.0 

modo provocateur ON :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

Je,je,je... algunos debieran haber leído a François de la Rochefocauld: "El deseo de parecer listo impide llegar a serlo."

En cualquier caso, quien desee comprar "aire tecnológico" ahí está y es muy libre de hacerlo, para eso compromete su "dinero", pero como "ejemplo" a seguir...

De todas maneras, quienes confíen en ese "producto" que tengan Suerte y que les deseo sinceramente. Entre otras cosas, porque les hará falta...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (13 May 2015)

El tema no es nuevo, pero el artículo creo que si.

Por cierto, he entrado en una minera, no sé si me he equivocado de momento, pero en algún momento había que hacerlo.

Y estoy mirando y se están disparando las cotizaciones. Quizás ha llegado el momento.

Nace la primera moneda virtual respaldada en oro


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

prudente2 dijo:


> El tema no es nuevo, pero el artículo creo que si.
> 
> Por cierto, he entrado en una minera, no sé si me he equivocado de momento, pero en algún momento había que hacerlo.
> 
> ...



¿Oro en el "aire"? NO, sigue sin interesarme el "producto" y menos cuando se producen extrañas "asociaciones". Y dejo ese tema, ya que este hilo no es el adecuado y en el foro hay otros dedicados a las Criptomonedas.

Por curiosidad, qué minera has elegido.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (13 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... algunos debieran haber leído a François de la Rochefocauld: "El deseo de parecer listo impide llegar a serlo."
> 
> En cualquier caso, quien desee comprar "aire tecnológico" ahí está y es muy libre de hacerlo, para eso compromete su "dinero", pero como "ejemplo" a seguir...
> 
> ...



*MARZO 2013 ( MIKE MALONEY " GURU DEL ORO " ) *

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/apmw2wFzxfM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*BITCOIN ES UN " EXPERIMENTO "* ....:8:

*JUNIO 2014 ( MIKE MALONEY " GURU DEL ORO " ) *

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XZ4bVgzxp2g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*BITCOIN IS " A WONDERFUL THING " *

PRECIO DEL BITCOIN EL 26 MARZO DE 2013 : 78,50 $ 
( precio actual ) : 242 $ *( 300 % de rentabilidad ) *


PRECIO DEL ORO EL 26 DE MARZO DE 2013 : 1552 $
( cuando Maloney decia que el bitcoin era humo tecnologico ) 

PRECIO ACTUAL : 1215 $ *( - 20 % ) *

parece que el maloney esta falto de " bombilla "


----------



## Jeenyus (14 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> *MARZO 2013 ( MIKE MALONEY " GURU DEL ORO " ) *
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/apmw2wFzxfM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



a ver, estan muy bien los porcentajes, pero el problema son los tiempos, que el oro esté lateral o bajista, y el bitcoin en 3 años haya experimentado una burbuja en toda regla no, no creo que sea comparativo. Si en 50 años, vemos que el btc mantiene la rentabilidad del oro a 50 Yr, entonces se podria debatir el tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

# clapham: En este hilo hay personas que me siguen de cuando escribía en otro foro y entonces ya era contrario... Por aquel entonces, el BitCoin andaba por los $5... NUNCA he creído en el "producto". Evidentemente, en aquelos tiempos perdí una gran ocasión, pero es que tampoco lo hubiera conservado mucho tiempo. Normalmente, cuando he obtenido rentabilidades del 100% he ejecutado y me he olvidado de ese activo. Viendo la dinámica posterior que ha tenido, pues más motivos para estar alejado... Hablo de mí y no de lo que la gente tenga que hacer o no, eso lo dejo a gusto del "consumidor".

Mira, clapham, a mí lo que digan Maloney y otros es que me tiene sin cuidado... Yo he llegado a los MPs por mi "cuenta" y nadie me ha tenido que "enseñar" el camino. Eso no quita para que lea lo que diga o escriba, pero al único al que sigo es a mí mismo. Te voy a poner un ejemplo bien simple: Si el Maloney o quien sea dice que para ser "rico" hay que tirarse de un 5º piso, ¿lo harías? Vamos, entiendo que NO... ¿O SÍ?

clapham, me he limitado a darte un mejor ejemplo del que dabas, al compararte el Bund vs BitCoin y en un CORTÍSIMO espacio de tiempo... Creo que eso NO lo has podido rebatir, pero es que te puedo dar muchísimos más ejemplos en un espacio temporal más largo o, al menos, desde que inicias tu Patrimonio en Cuba, más esos Soberanos y ahora los BitCoins. Ahora bien, tú has elegido esos activos, pues NADA que decir, es TÚ "dinero" y NO el mío. Lo único que me queda es desearte Suerte, a fin de cuentas intentas aplicar tu ingenio a lo que crees conocer...

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (14 May 2015)

Cuantos anos llevan los yankis intentando derrotar a los Castro ? 55 anos
Y ahora se dan cuenta de que estaban equivocados . Y cuanto queda para que se caigan los Castro ? Pues un buen rato . 
Puedes seguir con el mismo discurso de los anos 60 's . " Yo en Cuba no invierto porque son unos degeneraos , me quitaron mi casa " . O puedes asumir que el pasado no siempre se repite y apostar por algo nuevo . 
HACE DOS ANOS .que comence a inverti en Cuba cuando Cuba no estaba de moda ni la visitaban los papas , presidentes y artistas . 
Mis amigos cubanos me decian estas loco ...vas a pedir la repatriacion , no te van a dejar salir , estas loco ...bueno , pues yo estaba claro . 
Ahora que EE UU y Cuba han normalizado relaciones todo el mundo quiere invertir alla , hace dos anos .....? NIET ..
Hay que tener la " bombilla " . Hace dos anos vendi mi plata . 
Me arriesge y gane . Ahora nadie te vende un chevy por menos de 15 mil 
porque un chevy es dinero todos los meses . 
Tengo un conocido en CUba que lleva rato tratando de venderme dos US eagles , lleva en eso casi uff tiempo y no las vende .
Y esta desesperado porque se quiere ir del pais . Si el oro fuera dinero ( no lo es ) podria ir a una agencia de billetes ...Oiga quiero un pasaje para Canada , mire aqui esta la VISA . Con que va a pagar ? con dolares o euros ? la maquinita de contar pesos esta rota .NO , NO ...voy a pagar con un krugerrand . Un kruge..que ? Manoloooooooooooo , ven aca ...tu sabes lo que un krugerrand . PSHH , ni idea ...eso es aleman , no ?

Ahora mismo el BTC es mas liquido que el oro . Cuando el sistema bit2me se extienda al resto de paises europeos ( y al mundo entero ) 
podras pagar con cash usando tus reservas de BTC . 
Sin tener que moverte con tarjetas , cheques o efectivo ...solo sacas el que necesites puntualmente . 

El problema de los metaleros es que son de la vieja escuela .
Yo soy un hibrido , puedo moverme entre el fiat , el gold standard , el dinero electronico y las criptodivisas sin problemas .


----------



## timi (14 May 2015)

saludos , dejo esta noticia

Rearme ruso: Putin urge a producir en serie el tanque Armata T-14 y su nuevo armamento pesado - EcoDiario.es

Fernando , tu que entiendes de carros de combate ,,, que opinión tienes al respecto ,,, de la noticia y del tipo de carro,,

buenos dias


----------



## frisch (14 May 2015)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> ....entre cryptogilipollas y judeocubanogilipollas



"No por insultar amanece más temprano" 
_Refranero popular_


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

Hola, timi: Del Armata T-14 ya os hablé hace pocos meses. A falta de más detalles, sobre todo operativos, es un buen carro de combate y que cambia el "concepto" actual que existe al respecto, aunque los rusos ya hace años que tienen esa óptica, apostando por carros más livianos sin peder capacidad de fuego. Por ejemplo, el peso máximo del Armata T-14 será de 48 Tn, bastante por debajo de las "estrellas" de EE.UU./OTAN, es decir el Abrams M1A2 (casi 70 Tn) y el Leopard 2A6 (casi 60 Tn). 

La noticia en sí no sería relevante, sino fuera porque constituye parte de la nueva carrera armamentística en que anda enfrascado el mundo. Recordemos que Alemania ha anunciado recientemente que va a construir 100 nuevos carros de combate Leopard... Y eso bueno NO ES...

Ahí os dejo algo sobre el Armata T-14 y parte de las nuevas armas rusas...

- Las modernas armas que Rusia develarÃ¡ en el desfile de victoria en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - BBC Mundo

Y una noticia que trata sobre lo que todos ya conocemos por aquí...

- Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (14 May 2015)

Ayer el clapham y yo nos acostamos tardisimo , hablando del oro . El clapham quiere venderlo para comprar bitcoins . Le dije estas loco ...
Y le obligue a ver ( por vigesimonovena vez ) los videos del Maloney 
Luego hablamos . Que vas a hacer ? NIET . No vendo ...
Me quede mas aliviado porque parece que se ha olvidado que el oro NO ES una inversion sino un seguro . Y claro ...pasa lo que pasa ...
Le pregunte ...clapham donde te ves de aqui a 5 anos ? en London currando 
y pagando con bitcoins , tarjetas y demas mamandurria electro-orweliana o en tu finca en Cuba montando a caballo , nadando en el rio ...comiendo frutas ecologicas , levantandote con el cantio del gallo , el olor a hierba mojada ....
Estas loco ? En London ...que en CUba no hay pelirrojas . 
Mr Enciclopedia dice que el BTC es humo . En que se basa para aafirmarlo tan rotundamente ? hipotesis , conjeturas ...suposiciones ? 
Cunado uno es un perfecto ignorante de algo lo mejor es no opinar , creo yo y el clapham tambien ( ambos creeemos ) 
Hay videos en Internet del ano 2011 con predicciones sobre el BOOM de los metales . LLegara a 5000 $ este ano , no ...el ano que viene ....no el otro 
Lo cierto ( lo demas son conjeturas ) es que la inversion en oro ha sido RUINOSA . Cuando vendi mi plata y mi oro ( la 1ra vez ) para comprar el chevy pense , ya los recomprare mas tarde . 
Volvi a comprar oro ( plata no ) MAS BARATO , asi que preacticamente recupere la mordida . Y volvi a venderlo ( para comprar la finca ) 
Todos los dias esperando que la libra se desplomara , la bolsa se desplomara , el mercado de bonos se desplomara y el oro se disparara .
Mi pregunta es : quien compra oro ?
Los asiaticos con bajo nivel cultural que no saben ni mandar un SMS 
Hola Li , me pones 7,3 gr de oro . A cuanto esta hoy el kilo ....Ay jesus otra vez a vuelto a bajar ....te mando al nino ...me lo envuelves bien ...
que no gotee . 
Los metaleros ( con Mr Enciclopedia a la cabeza ) se aferran al dogma de Fe 
EL ORO TIENE VALOR INTRISNSECO . Que es " valor intrinseco " ?
Es valer algo per se . Y eso de que sirve ? 
El valor intriseco de algo lo da su uso , lo repito ...el valor intrinseco de algo lo da su uso . Un diamante de 3 kilates tiene valor intrinseco 
si eres capaz de convertirlo a FIAT , porque con un diamante de 3 k no puedes ira ningun lado . Lo mismo se puede decir de las obras de arte o los muebles de estilo . Valen lo que valen mientras puedas venderlos 
Pero el argumento mas contundente es la manipulacion del mercado . 
Si sabemos que el oro y la plata son los canarios en la mina , entonces por que invertir en algo que esta manipulado y que NO subira . 
El oro no da dividendos , ni tampoco ganancias de capital . Es un buen activo ? Y una mierda ...el dinero hay que ponerlo a trabajar .
Mientras la gente con " bombilla " compra activos a preci ode saldo ( porque nadie un duro prieto ) otros compran piedras para venderlas luego cuando los precios de las piedras ( y todo lo demas ) este por las nubes 

precio del oro 2015 : 1200 $ , precio del litro de leche 1 $ 

precio del oro 20XX : 5000 $ , precio del litro de leche 7,5 $


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2015)

Ciertamente *fernando* en referencia a tu último link, de un tiempo a esta parte, empiezo a escuchar algo a la gente de a pie que quizá , ya que los plazos fijos no dan nada, sería buena idea entrar en fondos de bolsa, o directamente comprar acciones.

¿Quién sabe?...yo no lo haría, pero...

Hubo muchos por ejemplo, que se subieron al carro del bitcoin cuando superó los 500$, otros que les acompañaron cuando superó los 1000$...bien, de momento están pillados...¿por cuanto?, buena pregunta.

Cuando uno se obceca con un producto financiero, es generalmente por que lo ha escuchado, se lo han dicho, el boca a boca como mentaba *frisch* a cerca del origen de la información...bien, ¿por qué comprar ahora bolsa? ; pues por que en la prensa generalista se lee a diario que el IBEX o USA están dando retornos del 8% anual, que varias empresas aumentan dividendo, que se prevé que la recuperación lance las bolsas a nuevos máximos...y todo esto día tras día va entrando en el ciudadano de a pie.

Lo mismo sucede en épocas de pánico inversor, se acojona al personal diciendo que la bolsa se irá al infierno, que si perdidas del 20% anual, quiebras, mal momento para invertir... ¿¡qué os voy a contar a estas alturas de vuestras vidas!?

Yo mismo podría poneros 9 acciones que llevo siguiendo meses y pienso que podrían subir entre un 20% y un 100%, sin embargo no se me ocurre poneros gráficas de revalorizaciones de activos de riesgo...¿para qué?, para deciros lo que sucedió en el pasado...¿Qué se va a repetir?...lo dudo, al menos en nuestra generación.

Me ha gustado el ejemplo del BUND, y entiendo que es solo eso, un ejemplo de activo apalancado que puede reportar en escaso margen de tiempo mucho dinero...o todo lo contrario. Los que lo hemos vivido y sufrido, sabemos lo "jodido" que puede ser pegar la nariz a una pantalla sudando a golpe de pip subyacente con el corazón en un puño para que el stop no salte. ¿vale la pena?...para mi rotundamente ya no. Y lo mismo pienso del Bitcoin, no vale la pena meter en eso más de lo que estés dispuesto a perder sin sufrir por ello.

¿el oro/plata?...solo el que sea tan obtuso para no darse cuenta de que el metal sobrevivirá al FIAT, no merece poseer ni una sola onza.

*timi* los estados llevan siglos armándose, desde tiempos de Arquímedes y sus revolucionarias armas, hasta hoy en día...y quizá no sea para emplear nunca esas armas, si no para amedrentar al que intente usar las suyas.

Es como en el colegio cuando había un niño que repetía curso y sometía a los mas pequeños...pues aquí todos quieren ser repetidores para no "cobrar", y mantener el patio a raya.

Buen día, gracias por los aportes, y veremos ese €/$ en las cotas 1,15...de ahí para arriba, lo veo un "regalo"


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Buen día, gracias por los aportes, y veremos ese €/$ en las cotas 1,15...de ahí para arriba, lo veo un "regalo"




Bank of America advierte de que si se 'resfría' EEUU el euro se iría a los 1,25

Oro baja, euro sube = win, win


----------



## chema1970 (14 May 2015)

No se si habrá alguien de mi opinión pero su empieza a sonar por todos lados el dólar se va para arriba es momento de comprar...
Esto a corto-medio plazo, a largo mejor metales, clari


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ja,ja,ja... lo de la "bombilla" ha hecho "daño"... En la esgrima es un ¡Touché! impecable. Por eso, algunos somos "Mr. Enciclopedia"... Y encima siendo "elegantes".

# paketazo: Hola, amigo, menos mal que hoy te has "estirado" y nos has obsequiado con uno de tus siempre interesantes comentarios.

Vamos a ver, yo en la Bolsa ahora mismo NO metería un puto duro... No cabe duda de que hay acciones en las que se podrían obtener excelentes rentabilidades, pero para qué voy a comprar algo que podré hacerlo mucho más barato y, seguramente, en pocos meses. A mí disponer de liquidez NO me "quema" y como ya dije en cierta ocasión: prefiero NO ganar para NO perder...

Eso no quita para que siga manteniendo las posiciones abiertas en mis FI y PP en el S&P 500, pero también en USD... Aquí juego dos bazas, pero básicamente que el EUR se deprecie, de manera que lo que haga el índice americano es lo que menos me condiciona. De momento, la estrategia va funcionando, aunque tenga unas pérdidas mínimas, pero no me suponen nada en el conjunto total.

Es sabido que también estoy moviéndome en la RF, en todos las curvas y en diferentes grados de inversión, porque es lo que "toca"... A finales de año, es posible que muchos se lleven desagradables sorpresas si no han estado pendientes de la inestabilidad que está teniendo la RF y lo que puede "esperarle"...

Afortunadamente, el tema de los FI y PP me sirven para estar en contacto con los mercados, pero por "divertimento", sin necesidad de "padecimientos" como es el estar pendiente de una puta pantalla...

El ejemplo que dí del Bund es bueno, sobre todo para aquellos que tienen un "ego" crecido en algo que desconocen y es que los mercados MARCAN mucho y tú ya sabes de lo que hablo. Hoy se puede ganar mucho dinero, incluso especulando con el puto BitCoin, pero también lo puedes perder en la misma proporción y aquí lo realmente importante es si el "colchón" personal permite determinadas "aventuras" y también si merece la pena. Yo creo que NO, pero cada cual es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero de ahí a venir a dar "lecciones" por aquí, pues ESO que le faltan unos cuantos "hervores"...

Respecto al BitCoin, un día recibí una consulta personal de un conforero y me dijo de meter ahí un dinero equivalente a "X" que se jugaba en los juegos de azar, de manera que visto desde esa óptica le dije porqué no... 

Tengo que felicitarte por tus análisis sobre el EUR/USD... Ya quedó escrito que veías la posibilidad de ver los 1,15 y eso cuando el EUR parecía abocado a la paridad e incluso con "analistas" que apostaban porque se perdería...

En lo personal, lo sigo por el tema ya comentado de mi apuesta por el S&P500, que sigue siendo de corto plazo...

# chema1970: Yo a medio plazo sigo apostando por el USD, pero vamos a ver qué pasa en el rango que va de 1,1477 a 1,1610. Si traspasa éste último nivel puede irse bastante más arriba. En fin, esto te lo digo mirando un gráfico por encima, pero para un AT más específico mejor que te responda paketazo. Yo de AT voy muy "justito"...

En cualquier caso, te dejo un artículo que te puede servir a ti y a quienes les interese este tema en cuestión.

- El dólar y la alarmante naturaleza de los datos de EE.UU. | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (14 May 2015)

Estamos en medio de una guerra de divisas en la que todos los paises quieren devaluar su moneda, y en la guerra todos los medios son validos, la propaganda es un medio muy valido y muy potente.

Recordar la frase de Draghi "Believe me, it will be enough", sin hacer nada, solo decir la frase fue suficiente para "calmar" los mercados. O aquel anuncio del "peaje de respaldo" a los Watios que produzcan tus própias placas solares: Ese tema de ponerle un "contador al sol" no se ha aprobado aún, ni se aprobará nunca porque Bruselas lo pararía en el acto, pero sólo anunciarlo ya ha servido para que la gente deje de instalarse placas solares en España, con lo cual el anuncio ha cumplido su cometido.

La prensa no es imparcial y lo primero que hay que mirar es quien difunde la noticia para aplicarle el filtro adecuado, y quedarse sólo con la información útil, si la hubiera.

Cada medio dirá que va a suceder lo que le interese que suceda al que lo escribe o al que paga al que lo escribe, por aquello de que anunciarlo favorece las profecias autocumplidas.

No me creo ni la mitad de lo que leo, pero se que me creo es el doble de lo que debería creerme.

Saludos.
.


----------



## prudente2 (14 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Oro en el "aire"? NO, sigue sin interesarme el "producto" y menos cuando se producen extrañas "asociaciones". Y dejo ese tema, ya que este hilo no es el adecuado y en el foro hay otros dedicados a las Criptomonedas.
> 
> Por curiosidad, qué minera has elegido.
> 
> Saludos.



Pan american silver


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

prudente2 dijo:


> Pan american silver



Bueno, PAAS estaba en precio si las has comprado hace poco... No sé si tienes experiencia en la inversión en las mineras, pero en cualquier caso que sepas que sufren de una fuerte volatilidad y no son aptas para estar "pegados" a su cotización.

Me he mirado un gráfico de largo plazo de PAAS y está en una situación técnica muy delicada. Yo habría esperado un poco más, pero bueno cada cual tiene que hacer caso a sus propias "percepciones" y no a lo que te puedan decir, a no ser que pidas la opinión que no es el caso ahora, aunque hace unos días sí que lo hicistes.

A medio/largo plazo (1-3 años) puede irte bien con esa acción, pero no debes obviar, ni "padecer" por ello, de que puede caer bastante si pierde niveles cercanos a los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (14 May 2015)

Tiene wasa que un hilo del oro los ejemplos de " exito " financiero sea el humo tecnologico en forma de BUNDS , acciones y mamandurrias .
En el fondo os pone el humo ...eso de acariciar las monedas es para viejas y claro uno se aburre. Lo mejor es lanzarse a la piscina y tradear aunque sea tras haber dado el curso express de Gregory Mannarino , el pobre ...lleva pronosticando el advenimiento del silversias desde hace 5 anos . 
Entonces no tenia ojeras y no estaba tan amargado . 
para los que mueven ridiculas e insignificantes cantidades de dinero el tradeo es un entretenimiento muy efectivo para prevenir el Alzeimer 
y algunos necesitan ademas tomar selenio . Invertir en humo burbujeado o en bitcoin ( 21 millones ) es lo mismo , es apostar por la tecnoeconomia 
Incluso me parece loable , ganar dinero limpiamente y pagar un 20 % de tax a los queridos dirigentes , porque todo eso pasa por banco .
En cambio , con el BTC puedes comprar un chevy y no se entera ni la prima Roberta . Francia se une a Dinamarca en el puteo al cash . 
El circulo se cierra y gente como el clapham se frota las manos . 
Que pasara con toda esa gente que no se adapte a la nueva realidad 2.0.
Se quedara afuera del mercado . No podra comprar ni vender
Y eso hundira los precios . ( menos mercado , mas deflacion ) asi que bienvenida la eliminacion del cash . 
El oro ? Sera confiscado . Porque el oro es cash . 
En Francia ya se prohiben las transacciones por encima de 1000 euros .
Eso significa que si yo quiero vender un krugerrand que compre hace 3 anos con dinero negro me pagaran en cuenta . Y 20 % de mordida 
Podeis acumular todo el oro que querrais , pero cuando toque venderlo todo pasara por caja y alli Hacienda crujira ..
deposito en cuenta de Mr Enciclopedia 1078 euros - orovallecas SA 
pillao . 

Y el oro sigue sin levantar cabeza ...


----------



## BRAXTON (14 May 2015)

Maestro parece mentira...naturaleza humana.

Últimamente le veo desnortado con tanto ensalzamiento del BTC y la tecnoeconomía.


La Europa del sur siempre ha gustado del trapicheo. El mercado negro, jamás, y digo, jamás de los jamases, podrá ser eliminado.

Ni el Caballo, ni el Gorila, ni Stalin redivivo podría acabar con el mercado al margen de la ley.

Pensar lo contrario supone una inocencia que raya en lo infantil.

El mundo es muy viejo. No va a cambiar ahora.


----------



## timi (14 May 2015)

Germans pile into gold amid Greek eurozone default fears - Telegraph

estos alemanes,,,, están locos,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Soy bastante respetuoso con las opiniones que vierten los conforeros que están por la labor de aportar, pero es evidente que puedo mostrar mi disconformidad cuando no observo cierta "base" y más después del "repaso" que ha recibido uno que pasaba por aquí... Y lo digo por esto:

- "Del hablador he aprendido a callar; del intolerante, a ser inteligente, y del malévolo a tratar a los demás con amabilidad. Y por curioso que parezca, no siento ninguna gratitud hacia esos maestros." (Khalil Gibran)

Y ya que tengo "desenvainada" la espada, aunque sea en forma de "pluma", aprovecho para decirle al MONGOLO que me escribe etiquetas lo siguiente: "La envidia va tan flaca y amarilla porque muerde y no come." Es del gran Maestro -ese SÍ- Francisco de Quevedo. Y al MONGOLO decirle que sigo disfrutando borrando las tonterías que coloca. Vas a acabar siendo impotente... :XX::XX::XX:

Bueno, pasando a otras cosas más "serias", acabo de leer una noticia que me ha sorprendido mucho... ¿O NO? Parece un "contrasentido", teniendo en cuenta las noticias que hemos ido leyendo y oyendo en los últimos tiempos... Os dejo que le deis a la "mollera", porque tiene "tela"...

- https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/05/banco-central-rusia-aumentara-reservas-dolares/

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 May 2015)

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.
Ultimamente el USD anda flojeando y deja ver que sin QE n´s (drojas) estamos entrando en una era de estancamiento global (resaca). 
La evidencia es que el USD no ha podido llevar al Euro a paridad y eso que el euro es la divisa mala del sistema (lo del tema griego pone en evidencia la inutilidad de la UE en materia politica). A mi todo esto me parece que puede sacar al oro del lateral en el que se encuentra con el USD y mandarlo a precios bastante altos y quizá en este año. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Me alegra saber de nuevo de ti. Respecto al Oro, hace ya varios días que activé mi particular señal de compra en el Oro, evidentemente PARA MÍ, por consiguiente es cuando me decido a comprar una pequeña cantidad y es lo que hice...

También yo veo el Oro en niveles más arriba que los actuales al finalizar el año, pero ¿sabes? cada vez es menos relevante el "precio" y ¿por qué lo digo? Sencillamente, parece que se esté "arbitrando" la cotización del Oro, y también la Plata, con el par EUR/USD...

En cualquier caso, la actual subida es bastante simbólica y, realmente, el cambio de tendencia queda -para mí, muy lejano... Personalmente, hasta que no supere con un fuerte volumen los $1400 seguiré teniendo una perspectiva lateral/bajista...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, pasando a otras cosas más "serias", acabo de leer una noticia que me ha sorprendido mucho... ¿O NO? Parece un "contrasentido", teniendo en cuenta las noticias que hemos ido leyendo y oyendo en los últimos tiempos... Os dejo que le deis a la "mollera", porque tiene "tela"...
> 
> - https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/05/banco-central-rusia-aumentara-reservas-dolares/



En tu opinión ¿es algo que se ha tratado en la visita de Kerry o nada que ver?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2015)

Hola, frisch: Todavía le estoy dando vueltas a este asunto... Creo que SÍ, que la visita de John Kerry podría tener algo o MUCHO que ver con esta medida "anti-natura" (¿O NO...?) por parte de Rusia. Es que es demasiada "casualidad" y, además, con ese trasfondo de hostilidad entre ambas potencias... Aquí, o ha habido un intercambio de "cromos", y vete a saber cuáles, o se están preparando para alguna "inestabilidad" de carácter financiero. 

Quizás, en las fuertes ventas en la RF Europea hayan habido bastantes Gobiernos y sabíamos que China era uno de ellos, pero posiblemente habría que añadir también a Rusia... También nos queda la interrogante de si esa compra de Dólares no será a costa de quitarse Euros...

Por otro lado, a veces se caen las "caretas", y nos muestran la CRUDA REALIDAD... La compra de Dólares por parte de Rusia implica que su "apuesta" por otras monedas era simple retórica o bien porque nos adentramos hacia algo muy GORDO...

De todas maneras, espero mañana poder contactar con amigos americanos y rusos... Si me cuentan algo interesante o relevante ya os lo comentaré.

Saludos.

No me deja enlazarlo, pero he podido comprobar que el Banco Central de Rusia emitió ayer una nota de prensa en la que indicaba esa decisión de comprar Dólares. Se puede consultar en su web.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (15 May 2015)

Después de bastante tiempo, la plata está a menos de 70 Oz. con respecto al oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sí, Humano de Plata, el ratio actual del Oro vs Plata ya anda por los 1:70... Vamos a seguir esperando, ya que no queda otra, para que ese ratio se reduzca mucho más, aparte de que ambos MPs salgan de esa lateralidad/bajista tan aburrida... 

Sin embargo, NO soy muy optimista en el corto plazo, ya que la noticia que ayer edité sobre la compra de Dólares por parte del Banco Central de Rusia supone un gran refuerzo para esa divisa y más si viene desde un "teórico" enemigo... Para "meditar".

Y os dejo dos artículos bastante interesantes...

- Vozpópuli - Del

- ASÃ SIENTAN LAS BASES DE LA TIRANÃA EN LAS “DEMOCRACIAS EUROPEAS” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2015)

La pregunta es... quien puede rivalizar con el oro y plata en 2015?
Euro?
USD?
Yen?
Gbp?
Yuan?
Bitcoin?
Ninguna de ellas?
Piensen.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 May 2015)

Buenos días, lanzo pregunta. Qué opináis de los k12 en caso de eliminación del cash como se viene hablando últimamente. S2


----------



## Otgermous (15 May 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenos días, lanzo pregunta. Qué opináis de los k12 en caso de eliminación del cash como se viene hablando últimamente. S2



A la espera de que posteen los que controlan...
¿Esta posibilidad haría que fuese legal el fundirlos?


----------



## clapham (15 May 2015)

Muy buenas 

Si habeis notado al clapham un poco raro ...digo ..." mas " raro en los ultimos dias trankilos , el experimento ha terminado . 
Y aqui estan sus conclusiones ( las del clapham ) 

El mundo cambia , vivimos rodeados de tecnologia y artilugios , aplicaciones y aparatos que " supuestamente " nos hacen la vida mas util .
NIET . Yo pensaba que el futuro era la tecnologia pero ahora , tras estas tres semanas de experimento , estoy 100 % convencido que NO 
Por que ? Pues porque la naturaleza humana no se puede cambiar . 
El ser humano es caotico e imprevisible . Convertir a Cuba en Dinamarca es como pedirle peras al olmo . La tecnologia siempre falla .
La eliminacion del efectivo solo tendria exito si se elimina en todo el mundo lo cual significa que todos tienen que ponerse de acuerdo . 
Lo mismo que no puedes tener una moneda respaldada por oro y el resto fiat
Las criptodivisas ? Han demostrado su fracaso . 
Yo mismo he estado inmerso en el mundillo bitcoin y no , es muy cool y muy bonito pero no puede funcionar si excluye al 99 % de la gente 
El mundo esta sentado sobre una montana de 200 billones de deuda .
El PIB del planeta es de 70 billones . GAME OVER . 
Cuando colapse el sistema alguien cree que ELLOS tendran los medios para confiscar el oro y la plata de los que lo posssen ? NIET 
Cuando colapse el sistema todo lo que sea electronico : bonds y " bunds " , acciones , fondos de pension , ahorros , depositos , criptodivisas ...o sea para que me entendais ...ESTO : 







valdra CERO . No lo digo yo ...lo dijo Voltaire ( y yo le creo ) 
La tecnologia no es sostenible porque la tecnologia consume mas recursos de los que genera . Todo requiere electricidad .
Y cuando la electricidad falla , falla todo lo demas : agua , calefaccion , telefono , wi fi , etc ...porque todo esta conectado . 
Cuando el sistema financiero colapse ( porque no se genera riqueza para pagar la deuda + interes ) y la gente pierda lo que tiene ( que no lo tiene aunque crea que si ) la poca confianza que hay en el sistema se perdera y cuando se pierde la confianza : GAME OVER 
El instinto de supervivencia de la gente es mayor ( millones de anos de evolucion ) que cualquier tecnologia de control . 
Solo hay dos opciones posibles en el horizonte : default o hiperinflacion 
y cuando eso ocurra nadie volvera a confiar en los bancos . 
El sistema completo se ira al carajo y El Estado desaparecera . 
Y cuando eso ocurra solo valdra lo que tengas en mano , no en tu wallet 
PLATA MEJOR QUE ORO . TIERRAS MEJOR QUE PLATA 
Los que saben " encriptar bajo el protocolo BIP38 descubriran que esos conocimientos no serviran de nada cuando no haya electricidad 
Y si , habra petroleo , pero no habra dinero para comprarlo porque nadie te vendera petroleo por BITS , sino por algo tangible . 
Y que es lo tangible por lo que te venderan recursos ? metales
Comprad oro ( y comida ) yo me lavo las manos ..ni un misero mBTC


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2015)

China could crash US dollar with 30,000 tons of gold: commentary
Interesante.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> La pregunta es... quien puede rivalizar con el oro y plata en 2015?
> Euro?
> USD?
> Yen?
> ...



Opino que todo lo que has puesto puede rivalizar con los MP, en el 2015 y solo pensando en el 2015, sin ir más lejos y teniendo que apostar por algo "a huevos", posiblemente me quedase con € , lo que sucede es que si no se soluciona lo de Grecia y sale del €, perderá entre un 10% y un 20% la moneda única. Si se arreglase al menos cara este 2015, no extrañe ver las zonas de 1,15€/$ 1,25€/$

Pienso que solucionar no se solucionará, pero los políticos son expertos en prolongar agonías indefinidamente, y cuando parece inminente, ellos son capaces de hacer que dure 100 años.

Por otra parte el $, un año más será el rey de las transacciones internacionales, y eso le otorga un rango de estabilidad enorme, ya os dije que a USA le interesa un $ depreciado respecto al € SIEMPRE, y la FED actuará en consecuencia a pesar de los pardillos del BCE.

La cuota perfecta para USA respecto al € está entre el 1,10 y 1,30 €/$, y podrían jugar con ese rango dependiendo de como estén sus exportaciones.

El Bitcoin (BTC), es un arma de doble filo, y lo dejo para movimientos mas especulativos, está bien tener unos pocos entrando en la parte baja del canal (ahora estamos en ese canal), sin embargo roto el canal a la baja sobre 200$ 180$, los márgenes de bajada son importantes, y NADIE, sabe realmente lo que va a pasar. 

Cada día aparecen alternativas en forma de criptomonedas que distraen la atención sobre BTC, y eso le resta poco a poco potenciales poseedores de la pionera moneda. Repito lo dicho, está bien tener algo en esta divisa virtual, pero...esto no acaba más que comenzar, y quién nos dice que los gobiernos de aquí a 10 años no replican el BTC con su FIAT, otorgándole mayor valor añadido (evitando la inflación al limitar la emisión de moneda), y dejando al BTC obsoleto y fuera de juego.

El oro ya sea en lingotes de 12 Kg o en 1/10 de Oz, no lo veo como caballo ganador (y sin embargo sigo comprando), sobre todo si tenemos una visión cortoplacista. Pensad que puede que estemos viviendo una oportunidad histórica para comprar algo de metal pensando en el próximo ciclo económico de largo plazo...el FIAT a largo plazo todos sabemos como terminará. (lo que eran para mi de niño ¡¡¡5000 pesetas!!! y lo que son ahora) 

Otra alternativa de inversión especulación para el 2015. Se me ocurren varias, pero la más evidente es un corto en algún ETF poco apalancado a la espera de una bajada en los índices en los próximos meses.

Un saludo y buen día.

*edito para advertir de la BIPOLARIDAD de algunos foreros tras leer el anterior post al de Bankiero*, si a veces es mejor leer menos y centrarse más en la raíz y no en la ramas


----------



## BRAXTON (15 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Soy bastante respetuoso con las opiniones que vierten los conforeros que están por la labor de aportar, pero es evidente que puedo mostrar mi disconformidad cuando no observo cierta "base" y más después del "repaso" que ha recibido uno que pasaba por aquí... Y lo digo por esto:
> 
> - "Del hablador he aprendido a callar; del intolerante, a ser inteligente, y del malévolo a tratar a los demás con amabilidad. Y por curioso que parezca, no siento ninguna gratitud hacia esos maestros." (Khalil Gibran)
> 
> ...



Yo siempre escribo con respeto. Simplemente le he contestado eso al CLAPHAM (que es capaz de escribir algo buenísimo...y también malísimo) porque creo que verdaderamente inocente suponer que el grado de control por parte de los que nos martirizan va a llegar al tal límite que desaparezca hasta el trapicheo, trueque, extraperlo, etc etc
Que es algo tan viejo como la propia humanidad.

No comento mas cosas porque realmente no me siento capaz. Cuando leo muchos de sus comentarios me siento como cuando era niño.

Niño de conocimiento, así me siento entre muchos de Vds. Así que... leo, pienso y, creo que, aprendo.

Gracias por permitirme disfrutar de tan buenos y jugosos pensamientos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2015 at 09:52 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> Si habeis notado al clapham un poco raro ...digo ..." mas " raro en los ultimos dias trankilos , el experimento ha terminado .
> Y aqui estan sus conclusiones ( las del clapham )
> ...



Por ejemplo... este post es de los buenos.

Hoy el CLAPHAM se ha ganado muchos THANKS.

Una de las cosas que nos cortarán antes del golpe final será esto...

INTERNET

Porque el aislamiento...garantiza el miedo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> .
> 
> Una de las cosas que nos cortarán antes del golpe final será esto...
> 
> ...



Internet no es la panacea, al final se ha convertido en una riada de información en que la Verdad convive con la media verdad y la mentira más descarada, por lo que se tiene que hilar muy fino para poder estar informado...

Según las cifras del Consejo Mundial del Oro


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Ladrillófilo: En principio, tendrías dos opciones: o canjearlos por apuntes contables o guardarlos como MP. Luego, supongo que también habría un período más o menos amplio donde se mantuviera el canje.

# Otgermous: No veo porqué no se podrían fundir... Ahora bien, después el otro "formato" quizás habría que "justificarlo"... ¿No? No tiene sentido fundir ninguna moneda de Plata. Siempre estarán más valoradas.

# paketazo: Yo la compra de Dólares por parte de Rusia todavía la estoy "digeriendo"... Esa medida trastoca un poco mis percepciones a corto plazo, aunque no en exceso y, posiblemente, necesite de más "visibilidad", luego de información más concreta para hacerme una mejor composición de lugar. Y en ello estoy...

Ahora mismo, a falta de más información y sobre todo desarrollo de acontecimientos, voy a seguir moviéndome en torno a lo que más conozco, pero que no me cause "stress" innecesario... Por tanto, seguiré moviendo mis FI y PP, compraré Oro preferentemente y me centraré en la Plata Premium (soy coleccionista), asimismo me centraré en surtir mi Despensa y "elementos "asociados". Y si las Bolsas sufren una fuerte corrección, es posible que compre alguna acción. En divisas "físicas" ya voy bien"servido", aunque si me piden mi opinión, apostaría para este año por el USD y el CHF...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: No sea Vd. tan modesto, ya que me parece que Vd. ya perdió la "inocencia" hace muchos años... Por tanto, no se vea tan "niño" en relación a algunos de los que solemos escribir por aquí.

Evidentemente, este hilo es muy bueno, pero por el "carácter" que le hemos exigido. Aquí puede venir quien quiera, ya sea para opinar, aportar, compartir conocimientos, informaciones, etc., pero si pretendemos dar "lecciones" a gente que ya está de "vuelta", tanto por edad como por experiencia muy variada, vamos "listos"... Eso no quita para que un debate sano, sin "dobles" intenciones, siempre sea bien recibido.

Y, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, todos "aprendemos" cada día y más si somos lo suficientemente humildes para ser conscientes de que sabemos lo que sabemos... Se deja de "aprender" definitivamente cuando se estira la "pata".

Respecto al conforero que cita, pues tiene Vd. razón, es capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor, pero esa "Bipolaridad" suele molestar en el hilo y NO a mí en especial, ya que tengo la "espalda muy ancha" y amplia capacidad de respuesta. Sin embargo, SÍ que me molesta que cuando observo "talento" a éste no se le saque mayor provecho, pero bueno eso tampoco es un asunto mío.

# NIJAS: Internet, si tenemos en cuenta su ORIGEN, es un auténtico "Caballo de Troya"... El día que decidan joderlo NO van a tener el más mínimo problema. Así que tanta confianza ciega en las "nuevas tecnologías" y lo que lleva implícito es para hacerselo mirar... Hoy iba en el tren y todo quisqui liado con el móvil, no habían conversaciones, todo totalmente impersonal, aunque veías a la gente gesticular con el "aparatito" de marras. Muy triste, la verdad...

Aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que está bien...

- Foro de expertos: la renta variable ve pelar las barbas de los bonos | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Josar (15 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> Si habeis notado al clapham un poco raro ...digo ..." mas " raro en los ultimos dias trankilos , el experimento ha terminado .
> Y aqui estan sus conclusiones ( las del clapham )
> ...



Algunos de vosotros confundís un colapso económico con un meteorito que destruye la tierra o una invasión alienígena 

El hecho de que haya una montaña de deuda y vayamos camino del default económico, no significa que se vayan a destruir las centrales nucleares, los embalses de agua, carreteras, etc...todo sigue ahí y funciona aunque colapsen los bancos.

La gente en principio se negara a trabajar por Fíat si esta hiperinflacionado, pero ira a trabajar por alguna moneda nueva o gratis si no tengo luz en mi casa y tengo la central electrica al lado funcionando perfectamente y vacía

En serio pensáis que funcionando todo, por que casquen los bancos se van a destruir las carreteras, embalses, centrales nucleares, etc... En serio???

Porque no puedan pagarme en euros o dolares todo se destruye?? Creo que algunos se le va la pinza

Me invento una moneda nueva o pago en oro, plata, bitcoins, etc...y todo el mundo ira a trabajar exactamente igual que ahora, no se van a quedar encerrados en casa, muchas quejas , muchas palatetas, mucha gente que va a perder muchooooo dinero, pero todo seguirá funcionando igual


----------



## clapham (15 May 2015)

Josar dijo:


> Algunos de vosotros confundís un colapso económico con un meteorito que destruye la tierra o una invasión alienígena
> 
> El hecho de que haya una montaña de deuda y vayamos camino del default económico, no significa que se vayan a destruir las centrales nucleares, los embalses de agua, carreteras, etc...todo sigue ahí y funciona aunque colapsen los bancos.
> 
> ...



Parece que no entiendes de que va el tema .
Si un banco quiebra , todos los depositantes pierden su dinero . 
No solo los que tienen cuenta en ese banco ( amas de casa , jubilados , trabajadores , empresarios , etc sino tambien los accionistas 
Eso provocaria un efecto domino , porque esa gente ya no podriarealizar pagos usando sus tarjetas , por ejemplo , ni tampoco recibir ingresos por sus negocios , ni tampoco pagar sus facturas ( gas , agua ,a etc ) 
No solo el banco ( quebrado ) seria el afectado , sino las companias de gas , agua , electricidad , etc porque sus clientes no pueden pagarle . 
La otra consecuencia seria el efecto contagio . La gente tiene una idea muy tradicional del dinero . Cree que el dinero es el papel . Y cree que el papel moneda esta en el banco en montoncitos de 1000
Asique ira al banco a sacar su dinero ( como esta pasando en Grecia ) 
como el coeficiente de caja de los bancos es ridiculo . Si el 10 % de la gente o incluso menos quiere sacar sus dinero los bancos quiebran .
Si decretas corralito se paraliza la economia . nadie invierte , nadie compra , nadie vende . Y si ...esta todo en pie , pero nada funciona . 
Los supermercados se vacian , el transporte no circula , en resumen 
el caos. Y que pasa cuando los supermercados no abren , el transporte no circula y la gente no puede ganar dinero para pagar su sustento .
Pues disturbios civiles . La gente se lanzara a la calle a reclamar lo que le han robado y como el robo sera generalizado pues la protesta sera masiva 
Esta situacion provocara el exodo de capitales y el desplome de la moneda 
y como lo que va mal siempre puede ir peor ...
Por eso el BCE no le queda mas remedio que apuntalar a los bancos y por eso Grecia sabe que no va a quebrar .
El euro se convertira en papel higienico , pero Grecia no quiebra 
Aunque el kilo de lentejas se ponga a 2,5 euros . 
En los anos 90, en Cuba nadie queria que le pagaran en pesos , todo se compraba y se vendia en dolares . En caso de un colapso el inestable euro sera sustituido por algo deiferente ( oro , bitcoin , pastillas de jabon ) 
Se superara ? Pues si ...pero antes ardera Troya .


----------



## Otgermous (15 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Otgermous: No veo porqué no se podrían fundir... Ahora bien, después el otro "formato" quizás habría que "justificarlo"... ¿No? No tiene sentido fundir ninguna moneda de Plata. Siempre estarán más valoradas.



Desde luego, no lo decía por mí, sino por supuestos compradores ¿refinerías? que pudieran interesarse si se dan muchas condiciones necesarias.
Sólo estaba barajando un escenario poco probable.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Un colapso económico es algo MUY SERIO y si hablamos de una Hiperinflación el estado de las cosas y de las personas se altera profundamente allí donde se produzca. Nadie puede desmentirlo si ha estudiado este tema.

La Hiperinflación es un fenómeno asociado con el papel dinero o dinero Fiat, dinero FALSO sin valor intrínseco...

Y no se debe obviar o desconocer -más bien...- que la Hiperinflación destruye empresas, bien porque sus flujos de ingresos no alcanzan a comprar los insumos necesarios o son insuficientes para liquidar pasivos contratados (con tasas de interés que se han ido a la estratósfera...), ya sea porque se evaporan sus mercados, porque sus clientes no tienen poder adquisitivo, a pesar de la creación de ese masivo dinero "nuevo"...

Y aquellos que trabajan también experimentan que al cobrar su sueldo se ha devaluado nada más pisar la calle y eso en unos minutos...

Saludos.


----------



## Josar (15 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Parece que no entiendes de que va el tema .
> Si un banco quiebra , todos los depositantes pierden su dinero .
> No solo los que tienen cuenta en ese banco ( amas de casa , jubilados , trabajadores , empresarios , etc sino tambien los accionistas
> Eso provocaria un efecto domino , porque esa gente ya no podriarealizar pagos usando sus tarjetas , por ejemplo , ni tampoco recibir ingresos por sus negocios , ni tampoco pagar sus facturas ( gas , agua ,a etc )
> ...



Arderá Troya tal y cual, muchos lloros y algo de sangre en las calles

Pero el gobierno saca una moneda nueva y empieza de 0, o golpe de estado y sacan una moneda nueva y empiezan de 0.

En cuanto el estado pague en la nueva moneda, la gente se pegara tortas por ir a trabajar y tener dinero de nuevo. La gente no se va a quedar encerrada, ni se va a ir al monte a vivir, se van a pegar tortas igual por seguir trabajando y cobrar en la nueva moneda.

El problema en el futuro, no va a ser cobrar en alguna moneda, si no tener trabajo para poder cobrar, la gente se pegara tortas por trabajar, ya sea cobrando en oro, plata, bitcoins o neopesetas

De hecho yo creo que están preparando un colapso controlado, tendremos la opción de comprar, cobrar y pagar en varias divisas, poco a poco el Fíat cascara, pero la economía ya funcionara con otras divisas, no cerrara ningún comercio, al principio irán aceptando Fíat y cryptos y confome empiece la inflación muchos no querrán cobrar en Fíat y cuando colapse ya dará igual porque nadie aceptara ya el Fíat, todos se pasaran gustosos a las cryptyos


----------



## clapham (15 May 2015)

Dice Sun Tzu ( y yo le creo ) que no gana quien ataca , sino quien se defiende mejor . Podran controlar a una masa de borregos ( el 95 % ) de la poblacion pero no al 5 % restante . Me refiero a los autonomos , a la gente que monta negocios y genera riqueza . El 95 % de la gente cobra un salario . Su dinero esta ya fiscalizado pero el 5 % restante se mueve por libre . 
Por tanto la eliminacion del cash esta dirigida a este grupo , que destaca por ser el motor de la economia y tener las mejores ideas . 
Yo creo que nadie te puede joder si tu no te dejas . Siempre hay mil maneras de urlar el cerco , ha pasado en Cuba , ha pasado siempre . 
El control absoluto 100 % no se da ni siquiera en los condones 
Cuando empece con el tema de las criptomonedas queria comprarme 1 BTC . bueno ...una fraccion pero todos los excahnges te pedian foto , datos del banco etc y yo queria evitarme que me hicieran la ficha . 
Asique buscando y buscando encontre WIRWOX , una pagina donde puedes comprar dolares Linden con tu cuenta PayPal / tarjeta .
Asi que compre algo ( 10 £ ) y luego compre BTC . Luego el BTC lo transferi a mi wallet . problema resuelto . Ahora ya no tengo que usar mi cuenta bancaria , ni darme de alta en un exce para comprar BTC . Voy al cajero ATM escaneo mi codigo QR ( que es anonimo porque hago uno nuevo cada vez que recargo y me evito el control ) 
El problema es que la gente no es imaginativa . 
Piensa muy linealmente . Implantar el dinero electronico implica unos costes que muchos comercios no se podran permitir . 
Que pasara con los negocios de chinos y de arabes que no pagan impuestos y que estan siempre llenos ? tiendas de frutas , de ropa , etc ? 
Se quedaran sin currar ? El oro no creo que lo confisquen porque seria una medida contra los ricos . Quien tiene oro ? 
El tema de las criptodivisas lo veo como algo con mucho potencial mientras el casino dure , pero cuando estalle todo : game over


----------



## Josar (15 May 2015)

No hace falta que sea un crypto, ni oro. Los borregos irán aunque pongan de nuevo el Fíat, con otro nombre y empezando de 0, nuevo gobierno, nueva moneda, un par de cabezas de turco en la tv

Y la gente ira a trabajar, pegándose tortas por seguir viviendo igual que antes


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2015)

El oro sigue jugando con los 1223 pero ya se estuvo aqui antes en techos de rangos. Si rompe los 1223 con volumen, entonces hay que ir a buscar el precio directamente a 1250 y 1300. Buenas tardes.


----------



## clapham (15 May 2015)

*ORO 2.0 *

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OqE7GTvbJ9I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 May 2015)

Josar dijo:


> No hace falta que sea un crypto, ni oro. Los borregos irán aunque pongan de nuevo el Fíat, con otro nombre y empezando de 0, nuevo gobierno, nueva moneda, un par de cabezas de turco en la tv
> 
> Y la gente ira a trabajar, pegándose tortas por seguir viviendo igual que antes




Josar si te interesa el tema, y para que veas que ya esta todo inventado, mira lo que paso en la República de Weimar. La sociedad tiende al orden eso se ha dicho siempre, lo que pasa es que el orden resultante, el Nacional Socialismo en este caso, no es del gusto de algunos. 







Toda sociedad ante una crisis cambia o por lo menos debería cambiar si quiere sobrevivir. La crisis que se avecina es el fin del consumismo, o sea que puedes imaginar los cambios. Que la gente continua viviendo en sociedad eso no lo dudes, pero que esa sociedad no sera parecida a la actual tampoco.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2015)

Se empieza a enrarecer el ambiente con ese aire de apocalipsis y depreciaciones, fin del billete FIAT, supervivencia, hombres precavidos...

Compro tierras, semillas, gallinas, oro, latas de conservas, una caña de pescar...y mientras alguien nos está vendiendo todo eso, y viviendo día a día.

¿mañana se acaba el mundo? puede ser.

¿mañana se colapsará el sistema económico mundial?...algún día tendrá que pasar.

¿nos quedamos sin luz, agua corriente, internet...? bueno, no hace tanto que no había nada de eso y salimos adelante...incluso estoy seguro de que eran felices.

Pronosticar lo imposible es siempre un estrés innecesario para el hombre. Desde el 1945 esperamos otra guerra apocalíptica.

Desde el crack del 29, miles de economistas pronosticaban otro para ya.

Cuando el BTC sobrepasó los 500$, se leía en todos lados que un BTC valdría más de 1.000.000 de $ ...

Tendremos crisis y recuperaciones, nuevas monedas, y tontos que seguiremos trabajando para conseguirlas...mujeres hermosas, hijos, una casa e incluso un perro...y el día seguirá durando 24 horas...nosotros ya no existiremos y otros tomarán el relevo del fin del mundo...hasta que un día alguna generación "afortunada" logre verlo de verdad.

Mientras, preparad un plan de pensiones de los que no venden los bancos o aseguradoras...un pisito para alquilar si se tercia, una plaza de garaje céntrica, todo el efectivo que podáis ir apartando, un puñadito de metales para legarle a los nietos, una buena botella de vino para la comida del domingo, esa copa a media tarde, un paseíto por dónde os apetezca, y dejad de sufrir por lo que no existe...ya hay bastante mierda por la que sufrir.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos...que será lo que nos llevemos.


----------



## timi (15 May 2015)

referente a lo hablado,,,

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, aquí hay algunos que vemos un panorama "negro azabache" y otros que lo ven de color más "rosado"... Bien, cada cual da sus argumentos y, la verdad, es que el futuro NO lo conocemos, de manera que cada cual "espabile" de acuerdo a sus particulares "percepciones". Eso SÍ, cuando "llueva" algunos echarán en falta el "paraguas"... Dicen que hombre prevenido vale por dos y por algo será...

# paketazo: Entiendo que sabes algo o bastante de Economía, bien con los años que llevamos de Crisis ya te puedo decir algo que cualquiera sabe: NO estamos ante una Crisis o Recesión "normal", ya que éstas suelen tener una duración determinada y ESTO es "otra" COSA... Se parece cada vez más a una Gran Depresión. Soy un estudioso de este tipo de "fenómenos" y te recuerdo que lo más parecido a esto, y con las lógicas diferencias, es la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión... Si quieres dame un ejemplo DIFERENTE de una Crisis como la actual y que tenga una duración equiparable a la actual. Me parece que NO vas a encontrar ninguna...

Por supuesto, aunque sea muy PESIMISTA respecto al futuro inmediato y ya hablaremos a partir del 2018... no debemos de dejar de intentar seguir viviendo y lo mejor posible.
Yo ahora mismo estoy saboreando una buena cerveza, pero eso no significa que mí cabeza deje de "pensar" por los efectos "benéficos" del alcohol. Y es que todo lo que se saborea de forma moderada no es "malo" e incluso sirve para ver las cosas de una forma más "optimista".

Quizás, del comentario del conforero Jodar, me quedaría con que están buscando una "voladura controlada", bueno eso ya lo hemos sugerido en el hilo en múltiples ocasiones, pero claro el mundo es MUY GRANDE y no se pueden poner "puertas al campo"... Como mucho, joderán a los que se queden en determinadas zonas geográficas y a algunos NI ASÍ... Dependerá de la libertad de que podamos disponer y para vivir, cuando se tienen los "deberes" hechos, tampoco se necesita tanto.

Más tarde, os colocaré algunas informaciones, aunque afortunadamente hoy el hilo ha estado bastante "movido", pero de buen "rollo" y eso es bueno... A fin de cuentas es lo que se pretende.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 May 2015)

el futuro , nadie lo conoce , pero el presente es este

Venezuela agota sus reservas de alimentos y bienes básicos - ABC.es

y no pienso dejar de disfrutar el presente,,, pero consciente de los posibles caminos del futuro,,,


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2015)

En mi opinión el desastre ya ocurrió en 2007.
Ahora nos dirigimos al estancamiento secular o japonización de la economía.
Largo periodo de bajo crecimiento con nula inflación pese a los estímulos monetarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Una "japonización" del mundo con una población en aumento y unos recursos finitos... pues NO lo veo. Quizás, se pueda aguantar así un tiempo, pero estimo que acabaría ESTALLANDO...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2015 at 20:52 ----------

Y, SÍ, parece que hay "ALGO" más...

- John Kerry dangles sanctions relief during trip to Russia - Adam B. Lerner - POLITICO

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Gracias GOLDBUG por el aporte, pero me refiero a un "comparable" de la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión en adelante... No tengo estudiada la que colocas, aunque sé de la existencia de bastantes más en tiempos pasados. Por ejemplo, ya puestos, tengo bastante estudiada -y he publicado al respecto...- la Hiperinflación del Siglo III durante el Imperio de Roma...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2015)

*fernando* no dudo que habrá un nuevo crack, con lo que eso conlleva. Ninguna depresión es igual a la anterior, solo tienen matices similares, y suelen ser que el pobre termina más pobre y el rico más rico.

En el 29 cientos de miles de personas se arruinaron, pero te diré algo que ya sabes, en el 2000 con las .com se arruinaron miles de personas, quizá hasta cientos de miles en pocas semanas. Siempre recuerdo la historia de mi tío el canadiense que se iba a forrar con una empresa de paginas web...evidentemente perdió un buen pico de su riqueza.

Si comparamos el gráfico del DOW durante el crack del 29, con la leche que se metió el Nasdaq en las .com, no desmerece lo mas mínimo. Lo que sucede es que olvidamos demasiado rápido.

No se vieron colas con cartillas racionamiento, no se vio un desabastecimiento poblacional, casas sin calefacción a -20º, niños sin ropa que vestir...pero fuera de eso, te aseguro que la destrucción de capital en el 2000 fue impresionante.

El próximo crack sucederá, como pasa cada X tiempo, y entiendo que hay que prevenirse de él, ya os dije que vendí todo con el S&P en 2100 (lo poco que me quedaba), y es que no me fio de lo que veo...como tampoco te fías tu. 

Si hay una gran depresión, será complicado estar preparado, podrás o podremos, tener unas ideas preconcebidas de lo que podemos hacer, sin embargo es todo tan difuso, que no es fácil acertar el camino que se ha de tomar.

En parte coincidimos en este foro por algo ¿no?...también en el 29 hubo mucha gente que apenas sintió el azote de las hambrunas o del frío, sobre todo las poblaciones rurales no industriales, que vivían del campo y la ganadería...vamos, la autosuficiencia siempre ha tenido premio de uno u otro modo.

Yo no pondré fechas de cuando va a "petar" esto, si puedo decir que pienso que el S&P a finales de este año va a estar por debajo de dónde estamos hoy, no es decir mucho, sin embargo por algo se empieza.

También os puedo decir, ya lo sabéis, que si no vemos unas inflaciones del 10% anual, es por que todavía el dinero no llega al ciudadano de a pie...¿llegará?...es igual aun que llegue está tan endeudado que es como si no le llegara...en USA el 90% del pueblo está hipotecado de por vida, así que a pesar de ver pasar el dinero por delante de sus narices, no se lo pueden quedar.

Aquí el dinero ni está, ni se le espera...dicen que hay unos billetes de curso legal de 500€...aun que quizá sea solo una leyenda.

Un saludo...y *fernado* que nunca falte esa cerveza fría


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, GOLDBUG: Siempre es interesante encontrar a alguien que conoce la Historia o, al menos, partes de la misma. Pues, leyéndola me he dado cuenta de que algo conozco, pues en su momento también me dediqué al estudio de la Guerra de Secesión americana... y lo que hubo "detrás" de ella.

Bien, guardando las distancias, me has recordado un cierto "paralelismo" con la Crisis del Siglo XVII y que también dio lugar a grandes cambios... E incluso podemos ponernos "conspiranoicos" al respecto.

Gracias de nuevo por el aporte y SÍ, siempre estamos "aprendiendo"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Siempre es un placer leerte y no te creas que andamos tan "lejos" en el pensamiento, quizás en los "matices"... ¿Sabes? Cuando te leo, me recuerdas a mí cuando andaba por los 44 más o menos y entonces era más "lógico". Es a raíz del 11-S, donde "profundizo" gracias a las aportaciones de determinados amigos americanos, que mi carácter se "agría" y empiezo a dar más importancia a "evidencias" que ya estaban escritas en la Historia reciente y también en la no tan lejana... Ya sabes aquello de intentar "atar cabos"...

Está claro que los que andamos por este hilo, y seguimos ya hace tiempo por él, es por algo... Primero, porque nos lo "olemos", aunque cada cual aplica su propio análisis y es que de eso se trata. Segundo, porque aquí encontramos gente con la que poder debatir aquello que nos inquieta y nos permite incrementar nuestro acervo intelectual y cultural. Tercero, porque nos permite escribir y que es una de las formas más creativas de la expresión humana. Y hay más "razones" que serán las mismas o diferentes para unos y otros...

Dicho esto, lo que sabemos es que NO sabemos "casi" NADA, por tanto nos podemos permitir el especular o intentar afinar en nuestras particulares "percepciones". Tampoco, de momento, hemos errado tanto en nuestros comentarios y los aciertos superan en mucho a los fallos. Eso es bueno e indica cierto "nivel"...

Efectivamente, tienes bastante razón en que si vienen mal dadas, pues a lo mejor nuestras medidas preventivas no sirven para nada o sólo para paliar los inicios del "temporal". Sin embargo, mejor eso que nada... Yo cuando llueve prefiero tener un paraguas a no tenerlo. Luego, si el viento se me lo lleva o lo rompe ya es otra cuestión... Es decir, que no se pueden abarcar todas las variables.

Yo espero un fuerte "golpe" a finales del Verano (¿Septiembre?) en las Bolsas americanas y, por tanto, en todo el mundo. Ahora bien, no tengo tan claro que este año vaya a finalizar siendo negativo para las Bolsas y es que estamos en el 3er. año del Ciclo de los Presidentes, aparte de que están por la labor de mantener artificialmente lo que es un gigantesco globo de AIRE... El próximo año (2016) puede ser diferente y es año electoral en el Imperio.

En cualquier caso, paketazo, te aseguro que siempre que me relajo tengo a mano una buena cerveza, por supuesto fría (soy español) y si un día lo viera todo muy "negro azabache", pues me parece que me sentaría a ver como "termina", pero tranquilamente y acompañado de un buen Whisky, por supuesto sin hielo...

Y os dejo algo que os resultará interesante...

- Max Keiser interview: 'Britain is the epicentre of financial fraud'

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Tirar el Agua con todo y niÃ±o

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 May 2015)

Los cracks inmobiliarios no son iguales a los cracks bursátiles, tienen consecuencias más profundas en gran parte porque se especula sobre un bien de primera necesidad como es la vivienda. 
En su día traté el tema aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../384616-vivienda-espana-bajar-hasta-90-a.html


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion. Las ignoradas y/o silenciadas causas de la gran recesi

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 May 2015)

Como siempre, Vicenç Navarro, una cabeza lúcida desaprovechada y ninguneada (como otras), en nuestro país, a sabiendas.

Sobre el tema de la banca pública, soy de la opinión que, en vez de nacionalizar bancos (para qué nacionalizar algo que se va al garete y cargar con el muerto), habría que crear un banco público desde 0 con vocación pública pero esta vez protegido en sus estatutos en el ordenamiento jurídico máximo, léase la Constitución.


----------



## clapham (16 May 2015)

Shabbat Shalom 

Ayer pararon por la calle al clapham ( yo segui caminando ) y le preguntaron por que hablaba del innombrable en un hilo dle oro . 
El clapham respondio que este hilo es un relajo , y que la gente habla hasta de los tanques rusos armata ...Luego hablando el clapham y yo me dijo que tenian razon , que este hilo no es para hablar ni de " el innombrable " , ni de tanques armata , ni bonds , ni de " bunds " ni de bombillas .
Asi que esta morning el clapham solo hablara del oro , mejor dicho ...de la evolucion del oro ...porque el clapham tiene buen corazon y esta falto de cari...de THANKS . Ultimamente , si no es por el afecto del innombrable que sube y baja y se mantiene en 237 $ el clapham estaria fatal
Ni un misero THANKS , todos van paa ******* , que es un acaparador 
Vale , no hay rencor ...voy al post 
Mr Enciclopedia dijo que confiaba en la subida del dolar . 
Menos mal que no vendi mis preciadas pounds porque el dolar cae con fuerza
ha perdido un 7 % desde que toco maximos de 100 y algunos por aqui ( y no voy a senalar con el dedo porque esta feo ) dijeron que veriamos indices ochocenteros ...( estilo cassette ) . 
El clapham pensaba que si no es A entonces es B . NIET . Ha ganado el gold un 7 % desde que el dolar toco techo ? Pues no . Toco suelo en Marzo de 2015 coincidiendo con el techo del dolar . Vale , es de 1ro de BUP pero luego el oro en lugar de seguir subiendo vayo y esta en los mismos niveles de 2010 . Es el oro una buena inversion ? 
Hagamos cuentas . 1 onza de gold en Mayo de 2010 costaba 1210 $ .
Hoy cuesta 1225 $ . Ha sido una buena inversion ? NIET . 
Muchos creen que " la evolucion del precio del oro " sigue patrones logicos de mercado pero no . es todo irracional . Como cuando 10 mil adolescentes histericas van a ver a los hermanos Jonas cantar ....cantan ? 
Lo logico seria que el precio del oro subiera a la par que la caida del dolar , pero no esta ocurriendo . Ocurrira en el futuro ? Es como apostar a la loteria puede que si , puede que no . 
No se cual ha sido la inversion de estos ultimos 5 anos porque las cifras estan amanadas , pero ...al 5 % de inflacion anual el oro deberia cotizar en 1540 $ la onza ...y no en 1225 $ . 
Un momentico ...me acaban de lanzar una chuleta ....a ver , dejame leer ....joder que letra ....me informan que la inflacion ha sido japonesa y que el oro no sube porque vamos de cabeza a Deflacion .
El mundo cambia ...no hablare del innombrable , hablare de los habitos de la gente . Hasta el crash de 2008 la gente pensaba que viviamos en Jauja 
Pero cada dia mas gente cree lo contrario y deja de consumir . 
No estamos en los 80's donde solo EE UU y la UE producian bienes . Hoy la produccion es masiva . Hay superoferta de cosas . 
Puedes comprar un par de zapatillas de deporte en internec pulsando un click pagando una fraccion de su costo . made in everywhere .
El oro ha subido algo estos dias ...y el mantra matutino del metalero es ahora si , ha tocado suelo ...y de aqui to the MOON . NIET 
E loro volvera a bajar ...el clapham no esta preocupado . Y si , el clapham sigue comprando oro pero no teme que se le vaya el tren . 
Casi todo el mundo da por hecho que la FED nho subira los tipos , de eso no se habla ni se comenta . Y la prox reunion de banqueros centrales en London a finales de Mayo para debatir el fin del dinero en efectivo.
Que pasa si se elimina ese 20 % de economia sumergida ? Pues se elimina un 20 % de PIB . Y seria una catastrofe . 
El oro puede ser confiscado ( o no ) eso no se sabe . Pero todo lo que sea tangible es confiscable por definicion . Para que te quiten algo solo hace falta que lo tengas . Y las medidas cada vez seran mas represivas 
Muchos critican al innombrable porque no es convertible ( en Espana hay 10 mil cajeros que te dan euros a cambio del innombrable ) facil , rapido y con solo darle a un click . En cambio no hay 10 mil cajeros que te den euros por oro asi que el oro es menos liquido ..
La pregunta es ...subira el precio del oro este year ? 
Mi respuesta es NO 
Asi que parte de mi dinero lo dedico a otras inversiones con mayor perspectiva de revalorizacion y menos riesgo de confiscacion . 
El sueno humedo de cualquier ahorrador es poder llevarse su fortuna ( TODA ) de un pais a otro sin restricciones . Pueden registrarte , desnudarte , meterte el dedo en el culo , hacerte radiografias y no encontraran nada porque tu PASSPHRASE de 30 digitos esta en tu mente . 
Con esa clave puedes desencriptar la cerradura que da acceso a tu fortuna en cualquier parte del mundo que haya internetc .
Dicen que Internec lo van a cerrar . Hoy Internet es usado por el 43 % de la poblacion total del planeta ( 7 mil millones ) eso es ...mucha gente 
y en paises como Israel , Dinamarca , Canada y EE UU esta por encima del 90 % . Cuba tiene apenas un 2 % por eso alli el salario medio no sube de 20 $ al mes . Tecnologia = prosperidad economica . 
Resumiendo . Invertir el oro es la ultima de las opciones si no sabes hacer otra cosa . Es una estrategia de muralla . 
No esperen que el precio del oro suba este ano ...NIET


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: "Quien quiere acertar, aguarda." (Antonio García Gutiérrez)

Y dejo un artículo con diferentes gráficos que serán del agrado de los más "metaleros"...

- May 15, 2015 Gold & Silver Stocks: Targets Acquired Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2015)

Aun recuerdo con nostalgia (no hace tanto), cuando se navegaba por la red, y apenas había webs dónde buscar nada. Sobre todo páginas con mucho texto, y pocas fotos, ya que ocupaban memoria y no cargaban rápido con los míticos módems de 56K (los que hacían ruiditos al conectarse a un número) ... de videos ya ni hablemos.

Disqueteras de 5,25 pulgadas, procesadores 086 de 8 bits, monitores de fósforo verde...

No hace tanto ¿verdad?...la red era anónima...pero ahora ya no lo es. Desde las operadoras, hasta los gobiernos (cuerpos de seguridad, agencia tributaria...), empresas , si quieren, saben todos nuestros movimientos en la red.

Por suerte o desgracia, mi cuñado trabaja en uno de estos cuerpos que persiguen delitos (Or et Dargent) ya sabe de que hablo, me comenta que todo lo que hacemos, movimientos de cuentas, páginas que visitamos, las estadísticas del tiempo que nos conectamos, las palabras clave que más usamos...

¿Por que creéis que cogen a los pederastas, a muchos defraudadores, terroristas, delincuentes de poca monta, manifestaciones ilegales...?

Pues fácil, por que si quieren gracias a que hasta un 90% de personas usan la red, pues nos tienen controlados...¿con las criptodivisas no estaremos controlados?

...nooooo....claro que noooo...podremos blanquear millones, sacarlos de un país hacia otro, hacer castillos en el aire...hace unos años, muchos "listos" por ejemplo no pagban el seguro del coche algún trimestre, pero lo usaban de todos modos...que lo intenten ahora.

O por ejemplo que traten de ocultar que tienen arrendado un piso ... hablo de algo que sé...y que te mande el fisco una cartita diciéndote que en un supuesto piso vacío hay gasto de luz y agua...ya sabéis lo que os digo ¿verdad?

Bueno, pues ahora, parece que los iluminados van a salvar y ocultarlo con criptografías "acojonantes", pero no entienden que eso lo ha creado el hombre, y el hombre puede modificarlo, variarlo, destruirlo. Me recuerda a lo de los antivirus...¡me he comprado el mejor antivirus, soy inmune a los malhechores de la red!...y en menos de un mes, el sistema operativo no iba ni para atrás con los troyanos que se le habían instalado.

Allá cada cual con su estrategia, aquí creo que nadie ha hablado de forrarse comprando oro, y menos usarlo de manera especulativa...solo se ha dicho que es un amanera de preservar un valor en el tiempo sin demasiada dependencia de los sistemas...pero bueno, que cada uno tergiverse la información y la procese como quiera, siempre que saque provecho con ello...que es de lo que se trata al fin y al cabo.

Buen sábado caballeros y damas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Yo ya paso... Me considero un buen "espadachín", así que "finiquitado" el rival, éste ya deja de tener interés para mí... Esto es como en la esgrima, donde te encuentras con buenos rivales y auténticos "petardos". Evidentemente, para "medirte" eliges a los primeros y los segundos que se "busquen la vida"...

Supongo que los lectores de este hilo acuden al mismo por diferentes motivos y muchos de ellos no son para nada "metaleros"... Por tanto, imagino que les distrae lo que se comenta por aquí y las informaciones que aportamos. De todo ello, se formarán una opinión y también sabrán distinguir las "anomalías" que de tanto en tanto se presentan. A veces no es necesario disponer sólo de la "bombilla", sino que además ésta funcione... sino para qué.

Saludos y pasa un Buen Día.

---------- Post added 16-may-2015 at 12:27 ----------

- Vozpópuli - La irresistible decadencia de los Euroidiotas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 May 2015)

Clapham, el precio del oro, está más que sobao y requetesobao, lo sabemos de sobra. La evolución del precio del oro, en mi opinión no depende ni del análisis técnico, ni de la inflación, ni la deflación. El GATA también ha hablado de la manipulación. Dejo uno de los últimos tweets de Koss Jansen... The speed with which gold from the London Bullion Market is transferred to China since April 2013 smells very orchestrated. It's incredible.

Huele a chamusquina vaya. 
El oro NO es una inversión. Es un S E G U R O contra el default masivo que se avecina, o contra crisis monetarias.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## clapham (16 May 2015)

Debatir con el clapham es agotador , entiendo que algunos imiten a la zorra del cuento de Esopo y digan ...buah las uvas estan verdes . 
Podeis tapar el sol con un dedo , pero la realidad es bien distinta .
Solo veis lo que quereis ver . Hay que ser realistas . 
Coco Chanel dijo : ser rico es un privilegio , estar delgado es un don divino . 
Yo agrego : ser relista es la garantia del exito . 
El metalero es obtuso . Piensa linealmente . Por eso consigue poco 
Mientras todo el mundo mueve su dinero ( y gana ) el metalero , que es conservador y temeroso ( de Dios ) prefiere aislarse en su castillo medieval como si fuera un senor feudal con su cofre de monedas . 
El mundo cambia . La frase : reliquia barbara es una triste realidad 
Durante dos siglos la Enciclopedia fue el maximo referente del conocimiento 
todo el que se consideraba culto tenia una . 
Pero la Enciclopedia no es practica porque el mundo cambia mas de prisa que el tiempo que toma actualizarlas . Hoy ese referente es Google 
La Enciclopedia es como el oro , es algo tangible , encuadernada en piel 
impresa con ribetes dorados pero obsoleta .
Entre La Enciclopedia y Google ? por favor ... no hay color . 
Lo intangible triunfa . 
Hoy tienen valor las patentes , que es " intangible " , pero el oro ? 
Comprar oro es como acumular latas de atun . 
Si no te mata el hambre , te mata el exceso de mercurio .
Estais a tiempo de evitar la catastrofe . Un poco de humildad y menos soberbia . Por que el pueblo judio controla el mundo ? finanzas , patentes , artes , ciencia , tecnologia ....Porque somos el pueblo elegido 
Y por que ? Porque Di-s nos ha dado el don del saber .
Por eso todos los Imperios basados en las riquezas y no en el conocimiento cayeron y el pueblo judio sigue en pie , cada dia mas fuerte . 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cmt48AQu1EU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BRAXTON (16 May 2015)

Bueno como os prometí os cuelgo foto de los 8 escudos, que creo, me voy a comprar esta semana.

8 escudos de 1801 de Carlos IV, de la ceca de potosí en excelente estado de conservación.12

La verdad es que me lo podía haber rebajado un pelín más, pero bueno...aun no hemos cerrado el trato.

Me lo deja en 1199 euros. Como digo de conservación está bastante bien, alguna manchita minúscula por el paso del tiempo pero se ve que a penas ha circulado pues conserva un buen brillo.

Tiene una de dos escudos, también Carlos IV, de la ceca de madrid de 1805, creo recordar, pero con un pequeño defecto en el canto. Tiene un pequeño golpe. El caso es que ambas monedas han sido conservadas juntas, y el las compro juntas...obviamente no me ha dicho por cuanto.

Por la de dos escudos me pide 350 euros. Que con la pequeña tara, ademas está un pelín peor conservada que la otra pues se ve que si ha circulado, pienso que no debiera ir mas allá de los 175-200 euros.

Veremos si podemos negociarlo.


Edito: No se por qué motivo, bueno si porque soy un poco muñon, no me deja colgar las dos fotos...


----------



## Otgermous (16 May 2015)

Chinaâ€™s Yuan May Draw $1 Trillion on Getting IMF Reserve Status - Bloomberg Business



Spoiler



At least $1 trillion of global reserves will switch into Chinese assets if the International Monetary Fund endorses the yuan as a reserve currency this year, according to Standard Chartered Plc and AXA Investment Managers.

People’s Bank of China officials have called for the IMF to include the yuan in its reserve basket -- which consists of the dollar, euro, pound and yen -- in a review later this year. An inclusion could spur as much as 6.2 trillion yuan ($999 billion) of net purchases of China’s onshore bonds by end-2020, Standard Chartered estimates. AXA Investment Managers says about 10 percent of the $11.6 trillion of global reserves will flow into yuan assets. It didn’t give a timeframe.

“What is significant is the seal of approval by the IMF that the yuan has internationalized as a reserve currency,” Aidan Yao, senior emerging-market economist at AXA Investment, said in a briefing in Hong Kong on Thursday. “It could trigger a reallocation of global reserves portfolios.”

China is making the yuan more freely usable in order to be included in the IMF’s Special Drawing Rights basket, PBOC Governor Zhou Xiaochuan said in Washington on April 18. The currency failed to qualify in a 2010 review.

The yuan reclaimed fifth place in global payments this March, according to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication. Standard Chartered said the Chinese currency has a 60 percent chance of getting reserve status this year.
‘Meets Criteria’

“The renminbi broadly meets SDR criteria,” Standard Chartered analysts including Becky Liu and Eddie Cheung wrote in a research report Friday. “Even if the decision to include the renminbi is deferred, we see a high degree of certainty for inclusion in 2020, or possibly earlier via an interim review.”

The dollar has a 41.9 percent weighting in the SDR basket, and the euro has 37.4 percent, according to the IMF website. The pound commands 11.3 percent and the yen’s share is 9.4 percent. The yuan can get a potential weighting of about 13 percent, according to an estimate by Bank of America Merrill Lynch in March. HSBC Holdings Plc said in an April note that the yuan’s share could be 14 percent, reflecting China’s importance in global exports.

“SDR inclusion in 2015 would likely have a significant market impact, driving an immediate sharp increase in global diversification into renminbi assets,” Liu and Cheung wrote.


----------



## fff (16 May 2015)

No veo esas fotos...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vaya, vaya... Algunos siguen con el "paso cambiado" y otros mantenemos el mismo paso iniciado hace ya tiempo... y que algunos acabarán emulando como los que se citan en la noticia que enlazo.

- Europa experimenta frenÃ©tica 'fiebre del oro' por temor a un colapso econÃ³mico - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 May 2015)

Cual es factor más importante en el precio del oro?
La sensación de que las cosas van según lo previsto o no.
En cuanto las cosas dejen de ir segun lo previsto, la gente tendrá miedo y lo que la gente compra cuando tiene miedo es metales.
Por que el oro llegó a valer 1900 usd onz?
Porque se esperaba un colapso finaciero.
Lo que pasa ahora es que el colapso vendrá pues la burbuja sigue estando pero en los bonos, la única diferencia es que el mercado no lo espera.
El mercado piensa que la banca central es todopoderosa y que lo tiene todo controlado vía imprenta, pero tarde o temprano caeremos en hiperinflación o deflación y entonces ya será tarde, nadie venderá.


----------



## Pepe la rana (16 May 2015)

Hoy, aprovechando que es el día de los Museos, me fui con la familia a ver el museo de Prehistoria de mi ciudad. Me quede embobado mirando unos vídeos de como los hombres primitivos hacían anzuelos, arpones, collares, cuchillos,etc... ¿Que sabemos hacer ahora? El mito del progreso nos hace confiar ciegamente en una tecnología que nos resuelve la vida sin saber hacer realmente nada.

Una noticia sensacionalista, pero bueno...


Want China Times: "Pekín podría arruinar al dólar con 30.000 toneladas de oro"


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2015)

Hola, NIJAS: A propósito de lo que comentas, te dejo un artículo que te gustará...

- KubernÃ‰tica – Por un uso Ã©tico de la tecnologÃ­a: El hombre y la tecnologÃ­a: del hombre moderno al hombre primitivo

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (16 May 2015)

Repite conmigo : el oro es cash ....mas alto ....el oro es ...cash . 
Ahora coge aire ....respira hondo , aguanta la respiracion 3 segundos : 1 ,2 ,3 y suelta mientras estiras los brazos hacia atras y repite conmigo 
El cash sera prohibido . Un circulo es una linea en la que las dos puntas se unen . genial ...es una frase del filosofo sefardi claphamaides 
Los metaleres piensan ganarle al Establishment con lanzas y espadas porque claro , asi se libraban las batallas en el siglo XII .
El oro es una buena opcion si no hay colapso , pero si hay colapso el oro sera la peor de tus preocupaciones . Porque basta que alguien se entere que tienes oro para que vaya a robarte . Lo dije y lo repito 
lo tangible es confiscable y tambien robable . 
Tener oro sera una garantia de muerte segura . 
Ahora nadie presta atencion pero cuando ocurra el colapso los que no se prepararon iran corriendo a pedirle ayuda a los metaleros ( porque la familia sabe quien acumula y quien no ) y entonces , el ahorro hecho con sangre , sudor y lagrimas se ira por un retrete . Porque todos querran chupar del bote del tio , primo , sobrino , hermano , nieto , hijo , pariente que tuvo la bombilla de comprar metales . Como nadie se habra preparado para el colapso cuando llegue cogera a todos con la despensa vacia . Asi que el metalero tendra de compartir la hucha con todos . 
Y cuando se saca , pero no se mete ....la ruina es segura . 
Si te niegas a ayudar te buscaras enemigos . enemigos que por pura envidia trataran de joderte , denunciarte , robarte
Te vigilaran ...intentando cazarte , saber donde guarda su tesoro 
dormiras con pesadillas . Si haces un viaje de varios dias tu casa ( y los lugares en los que se sospeche guardas tu tesoro ) sera rastreado con detector de metales . un barrido y voila ...
Tendras que vivir sin tu oro , porque lugar al que vayas te seguiran 
el hambre es mala , muy mala . 
En caso de colapso total ( no internec , no electricidad , etc ) la mejor opcion seria un refugio seguro , alejado de nucleos urbanos , provisto de fuentes autonomas de agua , bombonas de gas , paneles solares ( sin instalar , solo para cuando llegue el momento ) utencilios , herramientas y comida 
En lugar del oro sera mas valioso un martillo , una sierra , un par de botas , un anzuelo , etc cosas que puedes intercambiar facilmente por comida 
COMIDA , COMIDA , COMIDA . 
Cuanto valdria un soberano cuando ocurra el colapso ? 
Si el dolar colapsa no habria unidad de medida . No puedes tasar algo en una moneda que ya no existe . No habra un valor consensuado .
El oro sera inutil .


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¡Joder! que CANSINO... 

Os dejo algo bastante más interesante...

- Documental alemán muestra que el euro fue desde el principio un gran fraude y una máquina de mentiras

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 May 2015)

Se sale del tema principal pero pienso que es un dato a tener en cuenta al hilo de lo que se ha comentado últimamente sobre desarrollo y tecnología.

¿Os habéis fijado que en esta sociedad tan "tecnologizada", tan "exacta", tan que el mínimo detalle está estudiado para que todo funcione sobre ruedas aportando seguridad, tranquilidad, sosiego y c o n f i a n z a no hay sitio web que se precie que no añada en su Aviso legal algo así como?

. los datos publicados en esta web se indican "tal como está" ("as is") sin garantía expresa o tácita sobre la exactitud de los mismos quedando exentos de responsabilidad en caso de bla bla bla bla, BLA.

. hoy en día incluso para mirar si el retoño tiene anginas hay que firmar un papel por el que se descarga de toda responsabilidad al galeno de turno en caso de bla, bla, bla, bla, BLA.


Tecnología sí, responsabilidad no.

Como decía Eduardo Galeano: "Me caí del mundo y no sé por dónde se entra".

y continua: 

"Lo que me pasa es que no consigo andar por el mundo tirando cosas y cambiándolas por el modelo siguiente sólo porque a alguien se le ocurre agregarle una función o achicarlo un poco..."


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

Buenos días,

Aún recuerdo ese inusual día en que en la empresa en la que trabajo se quedó sin energía eléctrica.

Normalmente hay muchos "micro cortes" de energía, los cuales ocasionan un buen cabreo en los que están realizando algo en el ordenador, afortunadamente con el autoguardado, sólo basta esperar a que se reinicie el ordenador y recuperar el documento, no obstante, siempre se pierden datos y tienes que volver a centrarte en el tema otra vez, perdiendo un tiempo nada despreciable.

Otras veces no hay tanta suerte, hay algunos ordenadores que con el apagón ya no vuelven a encender más, nuevamente el tener información en la intranet salva la mayoría de ésta, pero la puñeta de dejarte sin uno durante varios días, retrasa tu curro que no veas, la mayoría de las veces no vale eso de "no tenía ordenador", porque si te has comprometido con el cliente en una fecha, tienes que entregar sí o sí en lo acordado, así que el tiempo que te tocaste los cojones por no tener ordenador, lo tienes que recuperar cuando te entreguen el nuevo (además de que pierdes mucho tiempo en volver a configurarlo a tu habitual forma de trabajo).

¿El SAI?, pues siendo sinceros y aunque parezca algo ilógico, las empresas (al menos donde trabajo y las que conozco) sólo cubren ciertos equipos -los más importantes-, no todas las estaciones de trabajo, esos "capitalistas negreros" argumentan que es muy caro, además tienes que renovarlos cada cierto tiempo y no es plan, poner un SAI para cada ordenador (saben de antemano que muchos sólo se dedican a tocarse las pelotas y navegar por internet) no vale la pena. 

En una casa en la que viví sufrí muchos micro cortes, una vez casi pierdo toda la información que tenía en el ordenador, me acojoné tanto que me compré un SAI supuestamente muy bueno, cada vez que había un micro corte avisaba mediante una señal acústica, no os podéis imaginar todo el puto día con el pitidito, pues a los pocos meses los micro cortes se cargaron el dichoso SAI y junto con él a mi ordenador, no pudiendo recuperar la información, afortunadamente hice una copia de seguridad, pero no de toda la información que tenía en el ordenador en aquel momento, SIEMPRE se pierde algo.

Y ya que toco el tema de copia de seguridad, pues decir que en la empresa en la que trabajo obviamente la tiene (y según que cosas, tiene dos copias), pero la guardan en el mismo sitio (en las instalaciones de la empresa), así que ya sabéis, si hay un incendio en la empresa, nos podremos despedir de años de trabajo. En casa, yo tengo 1 copia de seguridad (duplicada según que cosa en 3 discos duros externos) los pongo en habitaciones distintas pero si hay algún incidente serio en la vivienda, perdería todos mis datos, así que la vida de una familia en formato virtual quedaría reducida a cenizas.

Justamente el viernes, el ordenador me volvió a hacer cosas raras y no me quería arrancar, la última vez que lo hizo fue hace un par de meses, lo tuve que restaurar con la copia de seguridad y la última que tenía era de Julio de 2014, por un motivo u otro, vas dejando de hacer las copias de seguridad, a raíz de eso llevo las copias más o menos al día, pero aún así hoy confirmé que la última era de hace 3 semanas. 

El programar las copias automáticamente no es viable porque se supone que los discos los tienes en otros sitios físicamente y ya sabéis que a veces es un engorro ir a por uno y hacer la copia, es un coñazo porque primero tienes que limpiar el ordenador y vacunarlo, luego esperar al menos un par de horas para que se realice la copia, no, no es muy práctico que digamos. Ahora con los smartphones, pues también tienes que incluirlos en las copias, y ya es una pérdida de tiempo completa. La nube no me convence, si voy a tener copias, prefiero tenerlas en mis manos físicamente, por cierto ¿qué sucedería si peta la nube?

Dentro de lo que cabe, me considero bastante precavido en ese tema, pero tengo la seguridad de que la mayoría de los usuarios de dispositivos electrónicos no lo hace, a lo mucho si tienen disco duro externo tienen pelis
y poca cosa más (las fotos en el feisbú como dios manda)

Volviendo al tema inicial de ese inolvidable día del apagón, comenzó como siempre con los apagones, el típico cabreo de tener que reiniciar, recuperar lo que se puede y volver a centrarse en el punto más reciente.

Pasaron 5 minutos y la energía no volvía, entonces la gente se comenzó a levantar de su sitio, luego a charlar un poco, quejándose de que iban a perder mucho tiempo y tal, al llegar a los 20 minutos ya estaban las charlas en su apogeo y el típico comentario de "mientras me sigan pagando" alegando que no era culpa de ellos.

A los 30 minutos algunos (poquísimos) que tenemos muchas cosas en papel ya estábamos currando nuevamente, no igual pero podíamos avanzar en algunas cosas, los demás ya habían salido a "echar el cigarro", a los 60 minutos, ya algunos estaban desesperados y se querían ir para sus casas.

A los 90 minutos, la mayoría ya estaba hundida, no sabía que hacer (eso ocurrió cuando los smartphones apenas salían y los datos eran caros), se quejaban a los jefes, y ya sabéis que los jefes estaban cabreados por el tema de la "productividad" y tal). De hecho, se escucharon algunas discusiones por ahí, tanto de temas laborales como personales. Más de uno utilizaba como ejemplo a los que podían seguir currando en papel, pero a su vez eran crucificados por sus compañeros.

Durante ese lapso, se notó mucha tensión, parecían yonkis buscando su dosis, sin saber que hacer, desesperación, etc. curioso que hace apenas unos minutos era jauja y todo mundo estaba feliz de no currar. 

Por fin, a los 120minutos volvió la energía y parece que todo volvió a la normalidad, ¿Qué sucedería ahora?, lo mismo, pero durante 60 minutos estaríamos tranquilos porque eso duraría la batería del Smartphone utilizado para guasap, feisbu y el hinterné, pero una vez finalizada la batería, todo mundo volvería al caos.

Menuda droga tenemos ahora, ¿Qué sucederá cuando no haya dosis para todos? ¿Tenéis idea de la dependencia que tenemos es muy frágil?

Saludos


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

Sin mi este hilo seria el patio de un asilo de ancianos jugando a la petanca asi que los insultos e improperios me resbalan . Mentis mal . Los hilos se matan por tener al clapham escribiendo en ellos asi que es un honor y un privilegio que dedique mi tiempo a este hilo irrelevante tan poco concurrido . 
Pero el clapham es asi , tiene buen corazon y esta empenado en salvaros de vuestro pensamiento unineuronal . el oro , el oro , el oro ....
Pensais como esos mercaderes venecianos en el siglo XIII a los que Marco Polo le enseno esto : 







En tonces se burlaron del Marco , como hoy se burlan del clapham solo que ni al Marco ni al clapham le importan las burlas , cuando uno es explorador o judio le resbala la opinion de la gente irrevante .

Hace semanas ...no dias ...semanas traje aqui el run run de la eliminacion del cash . Y ahora semanas , no dias ...DESPUES el goteo de noticias va en aumento . Vamos de cabeza a un corralito mundial y vosotros solo les ocurre criticar al clapham , osea " matar al mensajero " .
No teneis ni paj... idea de como enfrentar lo que se os viene encima .
Usais la tecnica del avestruz , ignorar el problema . Pero el problema no se ira porque vostros lo ignoreis . La amenaza es real y es serio 
Cuando en Cuba hubo la crisis del " Periodo Especial " el valor refugio era el dolar . Con los dolares podias comprar y vender .
Que pasara cuando el dolar , el euro , la libra colapsen ? Algun listillo dira pues oro y plata como en los tiempos de Abraham .
oro y plata ? Y donde piensas usarlo Porque un colapso de la moneda implica que no hay actividad economica . Las tiendas no venden productos , el transporte no funciona y las tiendas de compro-oro no compran ( no hay moneda ) . Seria la paralisis del sistema y el mad max .
primer paso : sobrevivir al mad max . Si sobrevivis al mad max ya podreis trapichear con el oro . El mundo cambia y una de dos a) os adaptais b) sois barridos . Darwinismo puro y duro . No sobreviven las especies mas fuertes , agiles , veloces ( o ricas ) sino las que mejor se adaptan .
Mientras los reyes franceses se mantenian erre que erre en el empecinamiento de su divinidad los reyes ingleses llevaban siglos compartiendo el poder con el poder politico . Al no ser absolutistas los reyes ingleses fueron mejor tolerados y conservaron la cabeza .
No puedes luchar contra las olas . EL CASH SERA ELIMINADO 
Tal vez no este ano , ni el que viene , pero sera eliminado . Y cuando eso ocurra eliminaran la posibilidad de comprar y vender oro por cash . 
Si podeis aguantar sin vender el oro por bits , aleluya ...pero lo que viene es tan terrorifico que no habra otra opcion a menos que tengais suministros para varios anos y trabajo estable . 
En lugar de apostar por la economia 2.0 os cruzais de brazos 
En EE UU fue ILEGAL poseer oro hasta 1971 . Y cuando ilegalicen el cash ilegalizaran el oro . 
Diran ...vendanos vuestro oro por BITS . Y si os negais estareis cometiendo un delito . Entonces de que vais a vivir ? Sin poder vender el oro 
sin trabajo ( Recordad que estaremos en Depresion ) . 
Alguno dira ...buah lo escondo hasta que El Estado opresor ( que ha ilegalizado el oro ) colapse . Vale , pero si el Estado colapsa ( el castrismo ha aguantado 55 anos ) tambien colapsa la policia , los bomberos, los guardafronteras , los servicios medicos ...
En resumen . El oro es una trampa . Sera mas inutil que un anzuelo de pesca en medio del desierto .

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MC6CT75hXrc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe

EDITO tras leer el post de @Refinanciado 

Somos dependientes de la tecnologia ? SI . Al 100 % 
Hay alternativa ? NO . Los romanticos que pensais que podemos volver tranquilamente al siglo XIX estais mal de la cabeza .
Solo hay dos alternativas : una sociedad MAS tecnologizada y dependiente de la tecnologia o....volver a la edad media . No digo siglo XIX
digo ...edad media . El oro es confiscable . El bitcoin no . El oro es falsificable . El bitcoin no . El oro te lo pueden robar . El bitcoin ( si sabes encriptar y tomas precauciones no . El oro no se puede fraccionar, una limadura te la lleva el viento , el bitcoin es fraccionable en 100 millones de satoshis . Para eliminar al bitcoin tendrian que eliminar la electricidad y tambien la Internet . Y si eliminan eso volvemos a la edad media .
Sin la tecnologia moriria el 90 % de la poblacion del planeta . Asi que no hay opcion a la tecnologia . O SI O SI ....
El oro es una apuesta por el regreso a la edad media . 
Y eso no va a pasar . El oro es para aldeas , el bitcoin es para la aldea global . Invertir en oro cuando hay cosas mejores es una locura , pero oye cada cual ....luego no digan que el clapham no os lo advirtio


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Después del "Capítulo" número LA PUTA HOSTIA del "profeta frustrado", vamos a aportar algo que sea de interés para los más "metaleros". Y hay un "pájaro" -más bien murciélago- que lo van a echar a "patadas" del Cielo y del Infierno. Que CANSINO es el POLLO de los COJONES...

- Fool.com: Stock Investing Advice | Stock Research

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 May 2015)

saludos a casi todos, ,,,
el otro dia , Fernando , comentabas la compra de dólares por parte de Rusia , no ira relacionado con esto?
igual es un acuerdo temporal de no agresión ?

Victoria Nuland llega a Rusia para mantener conversaciones sobre Ucrania - RT


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2015)

Es interesante este tema que tocáis a cerca de la información y su manera de almacenarla y protegerla hoy en día.

Llevo desde niño usando ordenadores, allá por los años 80 tuve mi primer ordenador, y guardaba la poca información que necesitaba en cintas con un grabador... al poco tiempo llegaron los disquetes, 3,5" y 5,25"...era la revolución que venía para quedarse hasta que apareció el DAT...pensado para grandes empresas y archivos "vitales"...los discos duros eran inestables y con poca capacidad, así que la súper revolución fue el grabador de CD...menudo gran vuelco...fotos, videos, archivos, programas...todo tenía cabida, al principio grabando a 1X, y en pocos meses ya a más de 50X...la evolución lógica fue el DVD...más de lo mismo con mayor capacidad, ahora pequeños discos duros de gran capacidad de almacenaje es lo que prima...

Yo ya no tengo diskettes, ni las cintas, los CD los tengo, pero no funcionan ni el 10% de los que grabé en su día, los primeros discos duros ya "cascaron todos", intenté recuperar información con programas especializados, pero apenas saqué cuatro fotos...sin embargo, sigo teniendo fotos de mis abuelos en papel caduco, amarilleadas, o libretas de notas de mis padres y mías, ... quizá merezca la pena jugar a la petanca en un mundo dónde prima el instante, que se pierde rápidamente sin mirar atrás...

Sé que muchos de los recuerdos familiares que tengo en 20 años habrán desaparecido probablemente, lo digital manda, pero a pesar de ello, cada año revelo un ciento de fotos más relevantes, y las guardo en un álbum ¿Quién sabe?

La enciclopedia de papel puede que esté obsoleta, es probable, pero quizá por esa regla de tres, esté obsoleto Mozart, las pinturas de Altamira, el Partenón, la Capilla Sixtina, el Holocausto, que parece hizo más prepotentes a algunos que se denominan "judíos" en vez de darles a entender que quienes los salvaron finalmente, no necesitaban arbolar ninguna bandera religiosa en concreto...

Si queréis conservar algo en el tiempo procurar poder palparlo con vuestras manos, todo lo que esté compuestos por 1 y 0, puede que dure una eternidad, o puede que no llegue más lejos que el próximo apagón.

Buen domingo a todos, independientemente de a quién necesiten rezarle para "salvarse"


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

Hola, timi: Bueno, no hace nada que aporté un artículo, acompañado de un vídeo, en que John Kerry tendía "puentes" para llegar a acuerdos con Rusia, de manera que se pueda "solucionar" (no sé cómo...) el conflicto de Ucrania y levantar las sanciones impuestas a Rusia y que se están demostrando que fueron contrarias a los intereses de los países que las aplicaron... Luego, tiene que haber ALGO más de carácter financiero o esas son mis "percepciones" y lo tengo bastante claro. La compra de Dólares por parte del Banco Central de Rusia, creo recordar que fue anunciada al día siguiente de la reunión de Kerry con Putin... Desde luego, no tienen "vergüenza" o se piensan que la gente es "gilipollas", bueno tampoco van tan "errados"...

En cualquier caso, los americanos no están nunca "tranquilos" si no le tocan los COJONES a alguien y ahora parece que le toca a China...

Os dejo dos artículos que son muy interesantes desde el punto de vista geopolítico...

- EE.UU. desvía su interés geopolítico hacia el Extremo Oriente y planea enviar buques y aviones al mar de China Meridional

- ¿Buscan impedir el nuevo oleoducto ruso desestabilizando Macedonia?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 May 2015)

Paketazo ,,, hablando de Altamira,,, he recordado este articulo

Fracking: Lo que le faltaba a Altamira: fracking. Noticias de Cultura

el tema de copias de seguridad ,,, si yo os explicara,,,:ouch::´(


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

# paketazo: Pues, SÍ, amigo mío, hay cosas que son insustituibles y denostadas por los más "tecnológicos"... Muchas de esas cosas van asociadas al papel, por ejemplo el contacto con un libro cómo lo vas a comparar con leerlo a través de un PC o el ejemplo que me das sobre las fotos. En fin, lo último que he adquirido ha sido una Enciclopedia nueva de Historia que ha editado National Geographic, pero es que no me hace falta a nivel de conocimientos. Sin embargo, ¿sabes? a veces me gusta leer sin comerme el coco y recrearme con unas buenas fotos de unos tiempos donde, quizás y sólo quizás, el TALENTO tenía sus opciones... Y yo sigo aprendiendo más de los tiempos pasados que de los actuales, será porque los IMBÉCILES no abundaban tanto como ahora.

Por cierto, menuda "putada" para los judíos el ser elegidos como el "pueblo de Díos"... Ya entiendo las "taras" que observo...


Saludos.


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

Si los egipcios de los tiempos de Ptolomeo y Cleopatra hubieran volcado sus conocimientos en " la nube " se habrian salvado toda esta informacion que se quemo cuando ardio la biblioteca de Alejandria . 
Lo tangible , el papel , se quema ...pero la informacion digital es eterna 
Cada dia lo tangible va a menos . 
Ya no se construyen chevys de 1/4 de tonelada de hierro fundido , ni edificios de ladrillo y cemento . Ahora se impone el aluminio , y las estructuras de hormigon , acero y cristal . Es el progreso . 
Las obras de arte son irremplazables , pero dentro de 20 siglos no quedara nada de ellas . Y el papel ...lo mismo .
Es la oxidacion , estupido ( parafraseando a Clinton ) 
El oro es el pasado . es una piedra , una reliquia barbara de los tiempos de la revolcuion industrial . Y estamos en la era digital .
El que quiera vivir como los indios que se vaya al Amazonas , alli no tienen tecnologia , eso si , son muy muy buenos pescando .
No solo eliminaran el cash ( billetes y monedas ) sino que tambien eliminaran las trajetas de banco , las tarjetas se pueden perder , robar , ensuciar . El dinero sera biometrico . Pagaras con la lectura de tu huella digital , con la lectura del iris . 
Una aplicacionen el movil o en el ordenador " leera " tu huella digital , la desencriptara y enviara la informacion a un ordenador cuantico encargado de procesar la informacion de todas las transacciones mundiales 
No podras comprar ni vender nada sin firmar con tu huella . 
Luego , el superordenador cuantico analizara las transacciones buscando pautas de compra - venta . Si detecta algo sospechoso por la huella biometrica del comprador sabran identidad , domicilio , etc . 
Asi que estas preso . Y las carceles no seran como las de ahora .....NIET 
seran en Fernando Poo , conocida como la 2da Alcatraz 
Sera apocaliptico . Vale , acabo de columpiarme para quietarle hierro al asunto. Si alguien cree que un grupusculo de insignificantes y seniles metaleros puede detener a la bestia estan fumaos.
Sin embargo , Di-s no nos abandona . Nos ha mandado el Bitcoin que nos liberara de la esclavitud . Convertios o resignaos .

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YlnkeHSspok" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## timi (17 May 2015)

mas que interesante articulo ,,,

Peak Of Bakken Oil Production Signals Collapse Of U.S. Economy : SRSrocco Report

los estados unidos en problemas ,,::, desde ya ,,, y a que no sabéis que opinan en este articulo de cual es el activo que mejor protegerá en el futuro la riqueza ,,,,


----------



## Leunam (17 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Si los egipcios de los tiempos de Ptolomeo y Cleopatra hubieran volcado sus conocimientos en " la nube " se habrian salvado toda esta informacion que se quemo cuando ardio la biblioteca de Alejandria .
> Lo tangible , el papel , se quema ...pero la informacion digital es eterna



Soy informático desde hace mas de 20 años, te contaré un secreto:



Saludos
Manu


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

Pues mira por donde, que decidí hacer caso al asustaviejas sobre que retirarían el efectivo y me fui a comprar un pollo para comer (ya sabéis, domingo, estupendo día, pasear con la familia y quedan pocas ganas de cocinar), para ello llevé solamente mi VISA y el DNI, además, cogí la tarjeta con los 83 bitcoins que venden por ahí (me dejé mis ahorros en ella, pero creo que me forraré).

Pues nada, llegué al sitio (el mejor de pueblo), ví estupefacto que cobraban 10€ por un pollo, 1,90€ la ración de patatas y 2€ por un plato de macarrones, me cago en la puta, que caro es. No había mucha cola así que pensé que no tardaría mucho en salir -error-, pregunté quien era el último y resulta que era el número 3 de la cola, pero ¿Qué hacían los demás?

Al poco tiempo me enteré que los demás venían a recoger su pedido, aunque era el número 3, todo mundo me pasaba por delante, encima uno de los que atienden me preguntó que quería y le dije que 1 pollo, 2 raciones de patatas y 1 de macarrones, se quedó pensando y al final me dijo: "vale" ahora te atiendo.

Pregunté sobre donde sa hacían los pedidos y el me respondió que viniera por la mañana y el tomaba nota, le comenté sobre si tenía alguna web, feisbu o al menos un tuiter para hacer el pedido y pagarlo, el puso cara de :S , pues nada, antes de que soltara la carcajada, le dije que también quería unas lays entonces me dijo: ¿pero las fritas las quieres?, le dije que si, que era un fan de las patatas.

Mientras me atendían, miré un poco alrededor del negocio, era uno muy sencillo, sólo tenía un par de vitrinas con comida casera, el asador de pollos, una caja registradora del año de la pera y afuera otras estanterías con pan y productos locales por si querías alguna otra cosa.

No sé, si tuviera alguna pantalla de led con las noticias o algún programa actual y publicidad sobre donde puede darle a su negocio su respectivo "me gusta", algún flyer publicitando su negocio, entradas a la disco de moda si le comprabas un pollo, que se yo... pues molaría más. En fin, no es mi negocio, que se le va a hacer.

Por fin atendió los pedidos y a los dos que tenía delante mío, tocó mi turno, me atendió rápidamente, me dice: "son 18€" -joer que caro!, me dije-, en eso, llegó una chica y le preguntó si aún tenía pollos sin pedido, a lo cual le respondieron que ya no (y el asador estaba a rebosar de pollos), la tía se dio la vuelta con una notada frustración.

Mientras, yo saqué mi tarjeta para pagar, a lo cual el tío me dijo: "no, yo no tengo la maquinita para pagar con tarjeta, SOLO EFECTIVO, enseguida le dijo a la chica "¡espera!", ostras, me comencé a poner nervioso y recordé lo de la tarjeta con los 83 bitcoins, me dije a mi mismo: ahora la saco, se la pongo en la cara y me besará los pies, pero recordé que no había ni un puto Tablet ahí para hacer la transacción, así que reculé en ese menester.

El tío se ponía nervioso mientras miraba mi anillo de bodas (que cabrón, ese trueque es muy injusto) y a la chica se le ponían ojitos de esperanza, en eso recordé aquel canut que me dejó mi abuelo y que llevaba entre las piernas (no hay que dejarse avasallar por los negros mi hermano) para simular algo que me hacía falta hacer notar según las circunstancias.

Pues nada, me meto la mano entre los pantalones y saco aquel viejo canut, aún llevaba algunos billetes ahí, saqué uno de 20€ y le pagué, me devolvió una moneda de 2€ (yo esperaba una transacción a mi wallet, pero en fin, que se le va a hacer) y salí victorioso mientras la chica se perdía en el horizonte (esta última frase me mola y creo que queda de perlas,  )

Menos mal que mi abuelo dejó un buen legado, que si llego a hacer caso al pie de la letra al asustaviejas, me quedo sin pollo y encima cocinando a las 3 de la tarde con críos al lado pidiendo comida.

Saludos.

NOTA: Todo lo expuesto aquí es verídico, a excepción de la tarjeta de los 83 bitcoins, como ya sabéis en el tema de apostar, para mí es suficiente con participar en la peña del euromillón del curre y lo del canut realmente es una faltriquera y no me la dio mi abuelo, sino mi suegro, y SIEMPRE llevo fiat en efectivo; dinero también, pero lo llevo en un saquito de tela en forma de retales que sobran cuando le ajustan la joya a mi mujer, es una ventaja que tenga las manos pequeñitas, siempre sobra un poco de oro para la saca.


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

Por que Israel es una potencia tecnologica y Espana no ? 
la pregunta es sencilla . El catolicismo . El catolicismo es la causa de que la inmensa mayoria de los espanoles sean brutos . 
Mientras que en el judaismo esta permitido preguntar , cuestionar , inquerir y cuestionar en el catolicismo se impone un dogma de Fe .
El pueblo goyim es nulo para la tecnologia , es normal . 
No se le puede pedir a un azno que cante flamenco . Un iberico solo sabe cantar , bailar , tocar palmas y matar animales . 
Una foto cliche del iberico y que sale : torero y flamenca .
En cambio Israel es # 1 en tecnologia . Mientras el PIB de Israel es patentes 
el PIB de Espana es timbiriche de playa . Es normal que haya un 25 % de paro y el pais viva de la caridad alemana . 
En 1993 Janet Reno ( que no es judia ) entonces Fiscal General de los EE UU bajo la presidencia de Clinton comparecio ante el Congreso para decir que Internet era un peligro potencial . Si esto lo dijo una Fiscal General debia ser cierto . Es normal que la gente bruta sea bruta toda su vida .
Es normal que los paises miserables sean miserables siglo tras siglo 
Es normal que Espana no solo se hunda ,sino que se hunda mas . Por que ? 
Porque Espana es un pais atrasado . Donde la inmensa mayoria de Villaconejo de Arriba solo ha visitado Villaconejo de abajo.
Lo nuevo asusta . A mi , entre la opinion de un payaso y la de Sir Richard Branson pues que quieres que te diga . 
Solo el pueblo elegido puede ver el futuro , el resto vivira a ciegas 
Que triste ser goy


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Por que Israel es una potencia tecnologica y Espana no ?
> la pregunta es sencilla . El catolicismo . El catolicismo es la causa de que la inmensa mayoria de los espanoles sean brutos .
> Mientras que en el judaismo esta permitido preguntar , cuestionar , inquerir y cuestionar en el catolicismo se impone un dogma de Fe .
> El pueblo goyim es nulo para la tecnologia , es normal .
> ...



meeek, error!!

Israel no es ninguna potencia tecnológica, lo que tiene es mucho holocuento y con él, se hace con tecnología de otros países, por ejemplo, no hace mucho, la UUEE le "ayudó2 a Grecia y con esa ayuda le "recomendó" comprar 4 submarinos a Alemania, mientras Alemania le "donaba" 2 submarinos a Israel.

Lo que hacen los judíos es estar en todos los países parasitando, en lugar de revertir esos beneficios se llevan sus beneficios a Israel, es cuestión de tiempo que peten también, si no alimentas al que te da de comer, este morirá y tu también con ellos.

Afortunadamente no son pocos los Usanos que ya están hasta los mismos cojones de los jews (junto con el resto del mundo), todo es cuestión de tiempo y esta vez su holocuento se quedará muy cortito y se volverá realidad (que hay serias dudas de que haya sucedido a la intensidad que lo venden los oportunistas de vuestra propia raza).

Por cierto, si realmente eres judío de los de verdad, no estarías todo el puto día posteando en sitios que NO te quieren, sino ampliando tu negocio de masajes a prepucios y haciendo franquicias para forrarte, y los beneficios a Israel en formato Oro y Plata, ¿acaso no lo sabes? y si no lo sabes, no eres Judío sino una especie de mestizaje cutre versión "quiero y no puedo judía".


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2015)

Estamos confundiendo los principios y la lógica humana con la religión (motivo del gran atraso mundial en buena parte del globo...sea la religión que sea)

Aquí y ahora estamos por encima de la religión, Dios murió en el siglo XIX, dejémosle descansar en paz.

¿Que es antes el judío o el hombre, el hombre o el cristiano, el musulmán o el hombre...? un riñón de un judío puede salvar a un musulmán, y la sangre de un cristiano es válida para un judío...todo lo demás son adornos inútiles que no dejan ver el verdadero objetivo de todo esto.

¿Acaso pensáis que quiere más a sus hijos una madre budista que una madre hinduista?...listos y tontos hay en todos lados...pero eso no es lo malo, lo malo es quién pretende juzgarlos desde su púlpito y decir tu "sí" y tu "no", mientras solo mira su propio ombligo.

Me quedaré inmerso en mi ignorancia ya que ningún dios ha logrado iluminar mi camino, y por lo tanto renuncio a ser guía o de ningún éxodo, ni a corregir el Talmud a mi manera, y menos a debatir con los elegidos mientras acarician sus largas barbas...yo me conformo con aquí y ahora irme a dar un paseo con mi mujer y mi hijo y exprimir lo poco que queda de domingo de la mejor manera que sé...admito mi mediocridad, pero me acercaré a Villaconejo de Abajo a tomarme una cerveza fría mientras me olvido de que quizá mañana se termine el mundo que conocemos.

Un saludo a todos...repito ...a TODOS


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

Bueno, "repasando" un poco la Historia...

- El Sionismo Declara La Guerra a Alemania

# paketazo: Que saborees ese paseo con tu familia y esa cerveza fría... que yo me estoy tomando ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

Aqui esta el mapa de los " cajeros automaticos de bitcoins " , no , no habeis leido mal . NO DICE ....cajeros automaticos de oro ...sino BTC 
Busque en London y hay 6 , uno ya lo conozco , de los otros 5 , 4 permiten vender BTC y convertirlos a FIAT con limites de 3 ceros . 
Si tomorrow me aburro del BTC tengo 4 sitios donde me dan cash .
Si el precio del BTC sube ( subira 100 % seguro ) se desatara una fiebre de cajeros que hara que suba mas aun . Deberia yo comprar oro ninguneado que incluso Jim Rogers que no es ningun payaso muertodehambre de una pais en quiebra cos costas al Mar de Gibraltar ha dicho que aun no ha tocado suelo 
NIET . Hay oro de sobra . Hay mas oro que liquidez . Nadie tiene liquidez 
ergo los precios bajan . Hoy me hice una BRAIN WALLET . 
Es una wallet en la que la clave publica y privada se generan por una frase que guardas en tu cerebro . un codigo alfanumerico ...
Si se te olvida ...estas jodido . No necesitas ni imprimirla .
Puedes transferir 1 millon de £ a tu direccion publica , salir del pais , llegar a cualquier sitio , teclear tu frase en bitaddress generator , te sale el codigo de tu QR escaneas y sacas tu dinero del cajero . 
En cambio el oro te lo pueden decomisar en el aeropuerto , etc 
Si quisieran legalizar el BTC ya lo habrian hecho .

Bitcoin ATM Map â€“ Find Bitcoin ATM, Online Rates


----------



## BRAXTON (17 May 2015)

El día en el que este edificio colapse...que lo hará...

Tu te vas al cajero ATM a sacar cash vía BTC. Suerte...la vas a necesitar.

Yo prefiero vigilar las vayas de mi hogar, allá en una montaña perdida, por si a alguien se le ocurre robarme los tomates... o las cerezas.

Cada uno debe plantearse, en el momento del colapso, que riesgos está dispuesto a correr. Y que vulnerabilidades debe corregir.


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> El día en el que este edificio colapse...que lo hará...
> 
> Tu te vas al cajero ATM a sacar cash vía BTC. Suerte...la vas a necesitar.
> 
> ...



El dia en que el sistema financiero colapse estas muerto . 
Porque el 90 % de la gente morira asi que mas vale que estemos equivocados . Si la tecnologia fallase seria el caos y la anarquia . Y el pillaje 
Sin electricidad , sin telefono , sin gas , sin agua ...
Tu oro tampoco te ayudara , al contrario ...se convertira en un estorbo 
porque no podras ir con el a cualquier sitio . Los saqueos seran la norma 
coche que se mueva , coche que tiene gasolina y lo asaltan 
Si tienes un refugio rural bien lejos de nucleos urbanos , algo asi como El Bierzo o los Picos de Europa y tu oro esta enterrado bajo tierra entonces podras salvar algo , digo algo porque el 10 % de la poblacion que quede dudo que valore el oro , todos los mayores de 40 moriran . Solo los fuertes y jovenes podran sobrevivir . 
En ese momento un BTC valdra lo mismo que el oro - cero 
Por eso me di prisa en comprar la finca . Pero mientras ese momento llega ( el colapso quiero decir ) hay que vivr la vida y ganar pasta . 
El castrismo lleva colapsando desde 1959 . Venezuela lleva colapsando desde ...Somalia ha colapsado desde ...aunque la bolsa caiga un 70 % no pasara nada , el mundo seguira igual . La elite superrica sera mas rica y el resto que haya invertido que se jodan . El resto futbol y putas 
Cada dia me convenzo de que el colapso sera un colapso light estilo argentina y otro volver a empezar . Eliminaran el cash, pondran controles de capital y barreras proteccionistas y el mundo se dividira entre paises gobernados por Rusia y China y el mundo libre . 
El oro es inutil . En un momento de caos no podras venderlo ais que da igual si tienes oro , plata o btc , nada se podra vender . 
Si hay colapso el oro no serviria de nada , y si no hay colapso pues tampoco


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

El oro no necesita cajeros, si eres poseedor de éste, puedes ser tú mismo un banco central (¿te acuerdas del quillo-saki killo?)

Si eres poseedor de oro, puedes emitir tu propia moneda respaldada en el oro que poseas, no lo olvides que el TIER 1 es por algo, a ver si aprendemos a distinguir las cosas que realmente tienen valor.

A mi realmente me la bufa lo que hagas, ya tienes pelos en los huevos para hacer lo que quieras y asumir las consecuencias de tus actos.

El mejor activo que se puede tener es uno mismo, a mi no me preocupa en lo absoluto el hacer lo de multiplicar panes y peces con el dinero que gano (por medio de un trabajo que realizo), lo que realmente me preocupa son los HDLGP que juegan con el valor de mi trabajo cuando este es convertido en "dinero", no quiero que haya tantas manos detrás de mi dinero.

No quiero perder la mayor parte de mi valioso tiempo en buscar como ganar 20 míseros euros a la mierda de 100 que pueda tener, eso es de pobres (la verdad es dura, pero es así).

Lo porcentajes son para los ricos y los que manejan cantidades que en tu puta vida podrás imaginar siquiera tener, un 1% de 1.000 millones con 10 millones, con eso te puedes hacer un buen activo que te dará beneficios a perpetuidad, sin embargo, un 50% de 1.000 son 500 que sólo te ocasionarán un dolor de cabeza y no te sacarán de lo que eres: un pobretón del montón, encima si sumas las horas empleadas en ganarlos, te saldrá más a cuenta hacer de camarero un fin de semana y verás que sacas más.

Que te quede bien clarito niñato, hay mucha gente que se la bufa "multiplicar" sus ahorros, ya ganan bastante bien y disfrutan con ello (reciben dinero a cambio de hacer algo que les gusta) lo único que les preocupa es que su dinero (ganado y tributado conforme a la ley vigente) no pierda valor.

Los golfos como tú que quieren vivir del cuento sin dar palo al agua ni dar nada a cambio a la sociedad por la cual recibe su medio de subsistencia, son el verdadero cáncer de nuestra sociedad, además, los castuzos que tenemos cuidan de los gorrones que arriman el cazo y no de los que producen.

A ver si caemos de una puta vez del guindo.

Por mí te puedes comprar los 21 minolles de bitcoins que hay, mejor para los metaleros, ya que al no haber suficiente Oro y Plata para toda la población mundial, si hay algunos que por sí mismos no los compran, será menos traumático que algunos se queden sin silla.

Y tienes toda la razón en que se nos irá la mayor parte de nuestros MPs en ayudar a la familia, en ayudar a aquel familiar que renegó de nosotros cuando le dijimos que no se endeudara y se comprar MPs. Pero eso indicará que no estaremos solos en la mierda que nos viene, tendremos familia que nos apoyará y "hacer peña" para protegernos de claphames que insistirán cambiar nuestros bienes tangibles por bitcoins, vamos, tíos como tú no podrán ni siquiera acercarse a tíos como yo, ya tú sabes, si das de comer a un niño que pasa mucha hambre y le aseguras el sustento, sus padres darán la vida por ti.

Pero no te preocupes, tengo la confianza de que los tíos como yo, no abusarán de su poder, sino todo lo contrario, contribuirán a hacer un mundo más justo, en el que no habrá cabida para vendehúmos gorrones que no aportan nada (ahora sí que te tendrás que preocupar).

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 22:19 ----------

Una cosa más, ¿has tenido la delicadeza de mirar el spread de tus "cajeros"?

Casualmente hay uno cerca de donde vivo y encima conozco al tío, es un "friki" que parece que se ha pillado y no haya como deshacerse de su "moneda" del futuro, te la compra a un precio y te la vende a otro.

Eso no es más que otro chanchullo en donde metes tu fiat y no sabes como saldrás, que evidentemente puedes salir tanto con beneficio como con pérdidas, pero dista una barbaridad de ser una moneda de curso legal.

Por cierto ¿por qué estás troleando el hilo del bitcoin con los argumentos que te damos por aquí? encima todo el tiempo estás con el tema de las visitas (por si no habías caído, este hilo tiene suficientes visitas y no necesita CMs, si es esa tu preocupación)

¿Acaso eres un CM que busca visitas?


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 May 2015)

Cuando llegue el Mad Max, si llega, no estaremos suficientemente preparados por mucho oro, plomo y comida que almacenes. La vida es imprevisible y no sabemos que va a pasar. Por ejemplo estos cristianos sirios les saquearon las provisiones y las pertenencias sobrevivieron gracias a su Fe y las hojas de un árbol. 

Ahora mismo que las cosas están bien el suicidio es la primera causa de muerte no natural, bueno para mi la segunda, por lo que cuando cunda la desesperanza veremos a ver que pasa. 


Ahora quiero pedir vuestra colaboración, un amigo que se quiere iniciar en el movimiento prepper que me recomendáis: libros de referencia en inglés y castellano, grupos organizados donde preguntar,etc... 

Las gracias por adelantado.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

Hola, NIJAS: Hay muchos niveles de Madmaxismo y el ejemplo bélico que me pones es, junto al catastrofismo natural o no, la peor de sus "caras". NIJAS, cada cual se debe preparar de acuerdo a sus posibilidades y "percepciones" y si todo va muy mal, pues la "pastilla azul", que todo tiene su "solución" aunque sea para buscar la que no la tiene...

Ahí te dejo unos enlaces en Español. En Inglés hay de "sobrás" y aquí, en este hilo, hemos colocado mucha información al respecto y recuerdo que no hace mucho...

- SURVIVALISTAS Y PREPPERS. ESPAÃ‘A

- survivalistas - INICIO

NIJAS, esas dos webs te facilitan el acceso a numerosos enlaces similares.

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. ¿Sabes? A veces no sé qué es peor, si la puta CASTA o la ingente "castuzilla parasitaria" que vive a costa del Sistema, por tanto doblemente a través de los impuestos de los que curramos y/o producimos de verdad. Luego, tienen la poca vergüenza de pasarse por aquí a presumir de todo aquello que despreciamos los que nos consideramos HUMANISTAS. Que le den mucho por "ahí", aunque me temo que ni para eso sirve... Más inútil, IMPOSIBLE.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 May 2015)

Agradecería un libro en castellano de referencia, que no sea Patriotas de James Wesley Rawles..


----------



## prudente2 (17 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: Una "japonización" del mundo con una población en aumento y unos recursos finitos... pues NO lo veo. Quizás, se pueda aguantar así un tiempo, pero estimo que acabaría ESTALLANDO...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que la población sólo puede aumentar geométricamente, si lo hacen así los recursos, porque si no, de qué se alimentan? Ese fue el gran error de Malthus, el cual ponía además como ejemplo 25 años de las colonias americanas, que en la segunda edición eliminó, que refutaba su teoría. Antes dejará de crecer la población. Por lo demás creo que es como dices, porque la deuda está creciendo ya casi en la parte vertical de la función exponencial. Es lo que plantea Hudson en un video que circula por ahí.


----------



## clapham (17 May 2015)

Vaya , que mala leche , resentimiento y amargura ...tu este ano la palmas 
menos oro y mas sexo ...cosa de la cual el clapham no habla porque va sobrao tan sobrao que le aburre , no como otros que si no pagan ...
Si me hubiera guiado por vosotros ( y no por mi instinto de judio ) aun estaria con la mierda de plata y de oro guardando polvo . 
En cambio mande los metales para el carajo y ya tengo finca y chevy 
Y este ano si el dolar sigue cayendo , la libra subiendo y la gente largandose de Cuba tal vez me pille el apartamento . Eso si .tras vender el oro 
oro o apartamento ..pues que quieres que te diga . 
Os jode que os de cuatro ostias bien dadas con mis argumentos irrebatibles
EL ORO HA SIDO LA PEOR DE LAS INVERSIONES .
El que compro oro en el 2010 ha perdido 200-300 $ en estos 5 anos de inflacion real del 5 % . Su inversion ha sido una ruina . 
En cambio , el que compro BTC a 5 $ ha multiplicado por 50 su inversion 
1 kruguerrand en 2010 hoy vale 1 krugerrand . 1 krugerrand invertido en BTC hoy vale 50 BTCS . 
Hay miles y miles de toneladas de oro , pero solo hay 14 500 000 de BTC . Hay menos BTC que diamantes . 
EL ORO SERA CONFISCADO . Antes eliminaran el cash , of course .
Hace poco lei que en la India estan estudiando poner limitaciones a la economia en efectivo . En India . Que pasara con todos esos millones de indios que no tienen ni cuenta bancaria ? 
El BTC es gold . Tiene el oro valor intrinseco ? NO 
El unico valor intrinseco del oro es que no se oxida , es escaso y de color amarillo . punto . Podria haber sido el niquel o el cobalto 
Pero valor intrinseco no tiene . 
Espana sera barrida y colonizada por la Casa Rotschild y vosotros sereis vasallos de EL . Y el oro ? Sera confiscado . 
100 % seguro . Dentro de 1 ano ya veremos donde esta el oro y donde esta el BTC . Seguid con vuestra estrategia de fracasados


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

Nijas, yo le recomendaría a tu amigo que primero definiera que es lo que realmente quiere hacer.

Por una parte puede ser un prepper solitario y hacer de Juan Palomo (yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como), pero por otra, puede "unirse" a un grupo de supervivencia en su localidad, yo creo que si se va a iniciar, lo mejor es lo segundo.

Puede conocer personas afines a sus ideas y aprender mucho más rápido y fácil si tiene cerca a preppers con experiencia. También debería investigar si hay un plan de emergencia para su localidad (te sorprenderá que cada pueblucho lo tiene) e ir al ayuntamiento a ver si se puede participar o al menos saber las pautas.

Es un tema muy interesante si se toma como una opción de supervivencia para sí mismo y para la comunidad, igual le toca algún cargo de responsabilidad por si ocurre algún no deseado desastre en su zona (que no es por dinero).

Información hay a patadas en la web, pero lo más importante es poder practicar y vivir de algún modo situaciones lo más parecidas, que es lo que realmente le darán ese plus para sobrevivir en situaciones reales.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (17 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. ¿Sabes? A veces no sé qué es peor, si la puta CASTA o la ingente "castuzilla parasitaria" que vive a costa del Sistema .../...



Ambas, es lo mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2015)

# NIJAS: Por MP te facilito información, ya que con este tema es mejor irse ya con cuidado... 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 23:19 ----------

# prudente2: Lo que comentas daría lugar a un amplio debate... Y te aseguro que los expertos en esta cuestión siguen sin ponerse de acuerdo. En lo personal, sigo viendo factible, eso SÍ con algunos "retoques", la teoría malthusiana y que, posteriormente, ya sabes que dio lugar al desarrollo del concepto de CAPACIDAD DE CARGA...

La población, para "regularse", tiene que estar presionada por la Guerra, Pobreza y Sobreexplotación. A estas conclusiones llegó Mattew Lockwood en sus estudios realizados sobre este tema en el continente africano.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, NIJAS: Hay muchos niveles de Madmaxismo y el ejemplo bélico que me pones es, junto al catastrofismo natural o no, la peor de sus "caras". NIJAS, cada cual se debe preparar de acuerdo a sus posibilidades y "percepciones" y si todo va muy mal, pues la "pastilla azul", que todo tiene su "solución" aunque sea para buscar la que no la tiene...
> 
> Ahí te dejo unos enlaces en Español. En Inglés hay de "sobrás" y aquí, en este hilo, hemos colocado mucha información al respecto y recuerdo que no hace mucho...
> 
> ...





NIJAS dijo:


> Agradecería un libro en castellano de referencia, que no sea Patriotas de James Wesley Rawles..



Veo que Fernando ya te ha respondido, pero para empezar, busca el "Manual de Enseñanza Supervivencia" del ejército español.

Hace algunas páginas linkearon el de "The poor Man's James Bond" de Kurt Saxon, a ver si encuentras el link.

También está el de "Manual de Supervivencia" de John Wiseman que es referencia del Ministerio del Interior Protección civil.

Ojo, no olvides las medicinas, que es una parte muy básica:
"Medicamentos Esenciales, Guía Práctica de Utilización"

Yo los tengo descargados y no encuentro los links, si tienes problemas para encontrarlos en la red, con un MP me avisas y quedamos para pasártelo por mail.

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 23:44 ----------

Hola Fernando,

¿Qué tal amigo mío?

Pues yo estoy realmente liado en el curre, no puedo ni escaquearme para dar thanks, por una parte es una putada, pero por otra es muy buena, indica que hay faena y seguimos a pie de cañon, que no es poco.

Así es, tenemos una mancha cada vez mas grande en el hilo, lo normal es usar el ignore, pero yo pienso que no responder a tonterías puede ocasionar confusiones a personas que están buscando respuestas (eso de "el que calla otorga"), así que lo mas sano es responder las gilipolleces con argumentos más sólidos (aunque sea de manera anecdótica y en medio broma).

Si al final primará lo del "que cada perro se lama su cipote", pero es importante que después de recibir una impagable ayuda y tantos conocimientos, ayudar a otros a que encuentren su camino.

Sobre lo que me cuestionas en tu post, decirte que en lo personal me preocupa más la "castucilla", he tenido ocasiones en "charlar" con Casta (de la de verdad) y son más parecidos a nosotros, puedes oler su miedo e inseguridad, les hace falta su castucilla para ser más poderosos y decididos, no me cabe la menor duda de que son sus amplificadores.

En la forma de actuar, un "castucilla" es mucho más extremista que un casta, son sus perros falderos que ladran a cualquiera que se acerque.

Si de alguna manera se pudiera cortar ese enlace entre el amplificador y el que ejecuta la orden, las órdenes no tenrían ningún efecto.

Saludos y un abrazo amigo, mil gracias por mantener vivo este hilo y tu gran labor informativa desinteresada, muchos (incluido yo) ven las cosas de otra manera gracias a lo que haces y difundes.

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 23:56 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Vaya , que mala leche , resentimiento y amargura ...tu este ano la palmas
> menos oro y mas sexo ...cosa de la cual el clapham no habla porque va sobrao tan sobrao que le aburre , no como otros que si no pagan ...
> Si me hubiera guiado por vosotros ( y no por mi instinto de judio ) aun estaria con la mierda de plata y de oro guardando polvo .
> En cambio mande los metales para el carajo y ya tengo finca y chevy
> ...



Me la sigue pelando porque yo tengo lo que llamas "estrategia Win-Win", si el oro esta hundido, es porque la cosa sigue igual y yo tengo trabajo, encima muy posiblemente tenga un aumento de sueldo por ser un buen borrego.

Podré comprar más MPs (y tus jefes, los verdaderos jews, también).

Si sucede lo contrario, pues ya estaré cubierto con los MPs que poseo (que no es poco, pero desearía que fuera más).

España nunca será barrida, ni siquiera Hitler tuvo los huevos de meterse con ella, verás que cuando las visilleras y los pepitos abran los ojos, los acojonados serán aquellos que se hacen pasar por judíos (los judíos estarán a buen recaudo descojonándose de la suerte de sus "huele-pedos") y otros más.

No señor, el imperio en donde nunca se oculta el sol quitará a su castuza de mierda y surgirá de entre la cenizas cual ave fénix, entonces los jews (y sus "huele-pedos") quedarán a su suerte en su Israel, a merced de los musulmanes, ya os apañaréis entre vosotros.

Que os aproveche, a ver si puedes llevar tu chevy a Israel...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Gracias, pues voy "tirando" y no me puedo quejar, por tanto no me van mal las cosas y me causa más desazón lo que pueda estar por "venir"... pero bueno igual nos pasa lo mismo que con la "Profecía de los Mayas", así que mejor vivamos el día día y disfrutemos de los mismos.

Bueno, yo ya voy bastante servido de "Thanks" y escribo por el placer de hacerlo... No tengo esas necesidades urgentes del "profeta bipolar" (ya es jodida esa combinación...). Yo antes usaba el ignore, pero ahora me limito a leer entre líneas y como es más de lo mismo, pues rápidamente paso de él... A veces hay que responderle porque tantas gilipolleces juntas NO parecen correctas en un hilo de estas características, pero si te digo la verdad creo que la gente que pasa por aquí es lo suficientemente inteligente como para discernir por sí misma. Tampoco hay que concederle una importancia de la que carece...

En cualquier caso, como bien dices, mantenemos el hilo para dar a conocer una información que entendemos es interesante y poco conocida. Luego, si hay un debate "normal" pues bienvenido, pero para hablar con una puta pared, que encima no se aclara con el papel que ese día le "toca", es decir Jeckyll o Hyde...

A la Casta ya la conocemos, pero lo que más me "revienta" es la "castuzilla", porque de la primera ya sé que son unos GHDLGP, pero es que la segunda es la que tenemos más cercana y "convivimos" con ella. Me siento como rodeado de "pulgas", ya me entiendes. Luego, tenemos gente que son auténticos "parias" en nuestra Sociedad y totalmente desasistidos. Eso lo he podido observar en mis colaboraciones con el Banco de Alimentos.

Bueno, Refinanciado, siempre es un placer leerte y me alegro mucho de que te vaya bien en el trabajo, ya que la mayoría dependemos de él, incluso los que nos "parasitan"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (18 May 2015)

NIJAS dijo:


> Agradecería un libro en castellano de referencia, que no sea Patriotas de James Wesley Rawles..



Un libro muy interesante para tener, es EL RECETARIO INDUSTRIAL , de Hiscox-Hopkins. 

Contiene 22135 recetas, son 1336 páginas de información muy valiosa. 

Capítulos :
1 accidentes y primeros auxilios. 
2 agricultura
3 aleaciones y amalgamas - metalurgia 
4 artes - materiales y recursos
5 bebidas de todas clases 
6 blanqueo, limpieza, conservación y restauración
7 caucho, gutapercha, celuloide y otras masas plásticas
8 cemento, colas, pastas y aglutinantes
9 coloración y teñido
10 conservas alimenticias
11 economía doméstica
12 fotografía
13 recubrimientos metálicos y galvanoplastia
14 sustancias grasas
15 helados, caramelos y dulces
16 impermeabilización, hidrofugos, ignífugos, calorífugos y extintores
17 insectos, parásitos y alimañas. 
18 jabones y bujías
19 joyería, relojería, arte del lapidario, trabajo del hueso, marfil, etc
20 juegos, trucos y curiosidades
21 lacas, pinturas y barnices
22 perfumería y productos de tocador
23 pieles y cueros
24 algunos productos industriales y farmacéuticos, pólvoras y explosivos
25 tratamiento térmico y soldadura de los metales 
26 tintas, papeles, lápices, lacres, etc
27 vidrio, cerámica y esmaltes

Varios de los capítulos son completamente obsoletos, pero aún así, son interesantes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> El día en el que este edificio colapse...que lo hará...
> 
> Tu te vas al cajero ATM a sacar cash vía BTC. Suerte...la vas a necesitar.
> 
> ...



Amigo Bra xton. El colapso sucede a cámara lenta y se puede separar por individuos. Desde 2007 hay cientos de miles de individuos que han vivido y viven su colapso en forma de suicidio o paro.

Los que no lo vivimos aún tenemos suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Lo he puesto en el principal, pero también tiene cabida aquí...

- Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: Votar PP/PSOE es votar la propia ruina. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y a estas horas, parece que los MPs quieren proseguir con su actual tendencia alcista: el Oro a $1231,50 y la Plata a $17,767...

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## frisch (18 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Lo he puesto en el principal, pero también tiene cabida aquí...
> 
> - Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: Votar PP/PSOE es votar la propia ruina. Blogs de El Disparate Económico



Sí, por supuesto, no al bipartidismo "genocida" pero que no se engañe el personal porque a un segundo nivel, alguno de los que se presenta a estas elecciones, y con visos de tener éxito, no es más que la careta limpia de los que ya están. Es como tener un testaferro o una empresa pantalla.

Ya, haciendo un análisis más allá de los focos y de los platós, ni qué decir que en las elecciones, sean cual sean, sea el país que sea, hay que recibir el beneplácito, visto bueno, bendición o cómo se le llame a ese derecho de pernada de los que realmente mandan. Por decirlo de otra manera: una cosa es que Bertie y Churchie quieran hacerse con el negocio de la prostitución en el Lower East Side, otra cosa es lo que diga al final, Don Vito. A lo sumo, si se portan bien, Don Vito les dejará que metan mano al negocio de máquinas expendedoras de condones y, por supuesto, deberán un favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, frisch: Ya hemos debatido sobre esto en el pasado y, evidentemente, cada uno de nosotros seguirá opinando igual. Sin embargo, yo haré lo que he hecho siempre y es VOTAR... No hacerlo, y ¡Ojo! que me puedo equivocar, es dejar que todo siga IGUAL y, la verdad, NO ME DA LA GANA, así que por intentar "cambiar" el estado de las cosas no se pierde NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../..., así que por intentar "cambiar" el estado de las cosas no se pierde NADA...
> 
> Saludos.



Sin querer polemizar (es mi último mensaje sobre sistemas electorales y democracias).

Una alternativa es la resistencia pasiva (hombre si llegado el momento hace falta la "activa" pues se hace).

Resistencia pasiva. Hay muchas cosas por hacer, ocurre que son tediosas, a menudo se pierde algo o mucho, acaban por buscarte las cosquillas y, llegado el caso, incluso te pueden hacer la pascua. Pero hay muchas cosas por hacer. Existe vida y cambio más allá de la urna electoral.

Cambiar de banco (los hay, for the moment, más transparentes)
Cancelar tarjetas de crédito, utilizar sólo las de débito
Abonar facturas en ventanilla (mientras existan las ventanillas)
Comprar libros, puerros y pañales al comerciante de venta al detalle (sale unos céntimos - casi siempre se acerca al euro - más caro pero a la larga es mucho más barato y, además, crea relación (no feisbuquiana), confianza y todas esos valores que hoy en día se consideran chuminadas).
Dejar de dar dinero a las ONG y dárselo a los que menos tienen a su alrededor. Por supuesto, estos no están en feisbuq, pero palabrita del niño Jesús, que existen. Lo sé fehacientemente.
Dar la vara (cuando el tamaño de la ciudad o pueblo en el que se vive lo permite) al concejal de turno, no para decirle ¿qué hay de lo mío? sino para recordarle que ha incumplido (simpre incumplen).

En fin, muchas cosas que practicándolas, en el peor de los casos, nos darán satisfacción de la sana.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## clapham (18 May 2015)

" Cada pueblo tiene el gobierno que se merece " . 

Esta frase ( genial , verdad ? ) podria muy bien ser atribuida al clapham , pero niet , es de Maistre quien estaba en contra de la Ilustracion .
Primero se pide la cabeza del rey , despues se implanta el comunismo y el resultado es una monarquia comunista . No falla . 
Espain es una colonia , a ver si os lo meteis en la cabeza . 
Espain es una colonia del IV Reich , eso si , con alguna autonomia 
Los espanoles pueden matar animales , tirar cabras desde campanarios , darse latigazos en semana santa , buah ...esas cosas tan folcloricas .
L ode construir trenes y aviones pues no , eso se hace en la metroppli
Votar por el partido corrupto A , por el partido corrupto B , por el partido corrupto C , etc y no votar por UPyD ( hola Rosa :rolleye: ) es un crimen de lesa ...bueno , un crimen . Saben los espanoles algo de democracia ? 
Lo dudo . Jamas Espain ha vivido en democracia .No esta en sus genes 
Llamese Carlos III , Isabel II , Franco , Felipe el de la pana verde o SM Don Felipe VI alias " el preparao " . 
Es imposible que Espain tenga algun dia una sana democracia . 
Es tara politica . Yo confio plenamente en la estupidez de mis compatriotas y espero que salga Mariano Rajoy , nah solo por joder . 
Un gobierno que barra a la clase media como escarmiento .
La colonia hace lo que el IV Reich dicta . Y el IV Reich hace los que la Casa Rotschild manda . El oro ? Sigue subiendo , ahora los incautos que leen este hilo y copian estrategias fallidas de preescolar financiero diran...mama se nos va el tren ...compra hijo ...1/2 kilos de krugerranes y 1 lata de soberanos mira a ver que sean de Jorge que me cae mal Isabel 
Ahhh los goyim amateurs ...cuando sus ancestros pululaban por el lodo en la europa medieval infectada de ratas mis ancestros tradeaban bitc....con piedras , no piedras de las que alguno tiene en el rinon ...ya sabeis de que piedras hablo . De quien es el negocio de los diamantes en el mundo ? 
Pues eso , el que puede puede . Vosotros a los toros y a votar por el menos mediocre y seguid comprando oro ( para que no se vaya a China ) 
no es lo mismo confiscarle a un paleto que al Dragon


----------



## BRAXTON (18 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El dia en que el sistema financiero colapse estas muerto .
> Porque el 90 % de la gente morira asi que mas vale que estemos equivocados . Si la tecnologia fallase seria el caos y la anarquia . Y el pillaje
> Sin electricidad , sin telefono , sin gas , sin agua ...
> 
> ...





Tengo muy claro que en algún momento se les escapara de las manos, solo hay que escuchar las declaraciones de los sucesivos presidentes de la FED, para darse cuenta de que viven en una huida hacia delante permanente...y que hacen lo que hacen porque saben que no pueden solucionar el problema sin implosionar el sistema...por hacer un simil, el globo de agua dificilmente aguanta mas presión, pero hace mucho frio y si no le siguen metiendo agua este se congela. O revienta por congelación, o revienta por presión. Pero reventar revienta...

Eso si, cuanto mas tarde...las consecuencias más catastróficas.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 10:26 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Ya hemos debatido sobre esto en el pasado y, evidentemente, cada uno de nosotros seguirá opinando igual. Sin embargo, yo haré lo que he hecho siempre y es VOTAR... No hacerlo, y ¡Ojo! que me puedo equivocar, es dejar que todo siga IGUAL y, la verdad, NO ME DA LA GANA, así que por intentar "cambiar" el estado de las cosas no se pierde NADA...
> 
> Saludos.



Veo que aun no ha internalizado que haga lo que Vd. haga, todo va a seguir igual...

El problema de España son los españoles.

Vd. y yo, y muchos aquí, no servimos como ejemplo de españolito medio...

No me diga que aún no se había dado cuenta¡¡

Yo en esto, como Trevijano, LA ESPAÑA DIGNA ES LA QUE NO PARTICIPA EN "LA FIESTA DE LA DEMOCRACIA"...

A estas alturas de mi vida no me gusta participar en el show...en su show.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 10:33 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Por que Israel es una potencia tecnologica y Espana no ?
> la pregunta es sencilla . El catolicismo . El catolicismo es la causa de que la inmensa mayoria de los espanoles sean brutos .
> Mientras que en el judaismo esta permitido preguntar , cuestionar , inquerir y cuestionar en el catolicismo se impone un dogma de Fe .
> El pueblo goyim es nulo para la tecnologia , es normal .
> ...



Como muchas cosas que afirmas, otras tienes todita la razón, en parte si.

El problema de España siempre ha sido la educación.

Sin otro modelo educativo, no es posible otro español.

Efectivamente, la religión ha tenido un gran peso en nuestra educación. Pero es mas complejo, no se le puede atribuir solo a la religión.

Hay mas factores.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Yo soy un "idealista", de manera que lo de "internalizar" o no es algo muy personal, como Vd. bien comprenderá. Dada mi edad he visto lo suficiente como para ser considerado un "iluso" y aún sigo peleando por mis ideales. Los que sean y que tampoco vienen a cuento...

Mire, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, quizás soy uno de los poquitos españolitos que pueden decidir dejar este país y con poca "merma", ya me entiende... Sin embargo, entiendo que todavía tengo derecho a permanecer en MÍ país y serán los avatares del destino los que me puedan hacer cambiar de opinión.

Sin embargo, tanto a Vd. como a frisch, les respeto las decisiones que Vds. puedan tomar, faltaría más... pero obviamente respeten Vds. también a aquellos que deseamos "cambiar" la actual situación de país y que, de seguir así, ya sabe Vd. que éste NO TIENE FUTURO... Que sea un esfuerzo "inútil", pues es posible, pero ¿sabe? me quedo más tranquilo conmigo mismo si actúo como siempre suelo hacerlo...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## clapham (18 May 2015)

En este hilo te encuentras joyas ( la ma mayoria escritas por moi , of course ) y otras por aquellos foreros a los que THANKEO ...
Uno aprende leyendo burbuja ( poco , pero aprende ) y si ..de vez 
en cuando te encuentras una perla entre tanto lodo . 
La gente no es realista , algunos incluso se atreven ( oh ilusos ) a ser idealistas como si el idealismos fuera una virtud . Que horror .
Virtud es ser realista . Algunos se lamentan de " SU " Espana ...
Realmente es vuestra ? Espana es de las corporaciones , del superpoder al que los politicos mediocres rinden pleitecia . 
Lo que ELLOS decidan va a misa .Y todos abodecer como ovejas 
Solo son libres los que viven al margen de la ley porque el imperio de la ley es la carcel . Por eso los chicos buenos no van al cielo , pierden el curro 
la hipoteca , el coche y se tiran de un puente . 
El sistema esta disenado para que el vivo viva del bobo . Y los bobos son los que creen que estan al mando . NIET . 
Como yo lo veo solo hay dos opciones : una sociedad orwelliana o la edad media . Francamente prefiero la sociedad orwelliana a la edad media . 
Entre burlar el control y encontrar comida , creo que lo segundo es mucho mas agotador , sobretodo en invierno . 
Cuando ocurra el colapso ( ocurrira ) y la gente ( que tiene ) pierda sus ahorros , pensiones , inversiones , etc ...tendran dos opciones : a) aceptar la perdida y cooperar con el NWO o luchar ( contra que ? ) 
Yo creo que la gente ( carnera ) optara por borron y cuenta nueva 
algunos se tiraran de un puente , otros iran al psiquiatrico y algunos moriran de un infarto . Pero el mundo seguira girando 
Como no habra una revolucion ( porque la gente es cobarde ) el NWO podra imponer tranquilamente su agenda . Y eso pasa por confiscar el oro
porque el oro es LIBERTAD . Como ya no habra dinero en efectivo ( porque eliminaran el cash ) los que nos menejemos en criptodivisas estaremos mejor preparados que los que no las usan . 
Entre seguir en Europa , cobrando en bits a estar en Cuba prefiero Europa con la tecnologia , el control , el microchip y si hay que cantar De cara al Sol se canata . ...Cuba seria en caso de que vayamos a la edad media 
Y francamente espero nunca pase .
Sinceramente no creo que haya un mad max . La gente es estupida y cobarde y al final terminaran aceptando estoicamente ruina.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Ceprede pronostica tasas de paro de vértigo en los próximos años

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 May 2015)

Estimado CLAPHAM.

Que no haya MAD-MAX, ya no es una opción.

Una gran parte de la población va a vivir un MAD-MAX, sin duda.

No hay para que todos vivamos como el primer mundo. Primera razón.

Los recursos se van a ir agotando en los próximos 50 años. Segunda razón.

La sociedad se descompone, los valores de las sociedades van mutando. La moral y los valores de los hijos van cambiando...el español de hoy poco tiene que ver con el de hace 100 años, aunque haya rasgos, sobre todo malos, que han tendido no solo a repetirse sino a empeorar. Ya no te hablo de la sociedad Japo, o de la Usana...Tercera razón.

Conforme los BRICS han ido obteniedo know-how han ido despertando sus poderosas economías, con mano de obra muy joven a expuertas, y el empuje que da el ir siempre a mejor, a mas. Por contra las viejas sociedades del primer mundo...van en declive. La inmigración no ha ayudado ni va a ayudar precisamente. Cuarta razón

Todas las civilizaciones se corrompen y caen. Este es el epitafio.

Y a esta, la civilización de los combustibles fósiles, no le queda mucho.


Porque, o me equivoco o "the american way of live" no se discute??? Verdad???

Habrá guerra...y será nuclear.

Tu primo Albert Einstein tenía razón.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 13:59 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Ceprede pronostica tasas de paro de vértigo en los próximos años
> 
> Saludos.



A mi modo de ver las cosas, esta previsión está hecha partiendo de la base de que nos van a dejar colocar (o vamos a seguir teniendo crédito) unos 6000 millones de euros en bonos de deuda por mes. Y ES UNA PREVISIÓN OPTIMISTA. Diría muy muy optimista.

Yo no lo veo...

Yo veo un "down sizing" forzado de la estructura de la admon. del estado española...es mas, lo veo antes del 2020. Y una reforma de las pensiones dura.

Ya saben por donde va a ir el consumo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 May 2015)

Gold is Breaking Out Against the Euro and Yen
Como siempre sublimes los aportes desde zerohedge. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Algunos parece que han descubierto el "aceite"... Ya, en su momento, expliqué lo acontecido con la famosa Gripe Española y si pasó lo que pasó en aquellos tiempos, pues no hay que comerse mucho el "tarro" respecto a lo que ahora puedan desatar... Ejemplos tenemos muy variados: desde el Sida al Ébola, pasando por la "locura" que de tanto en tanto invade a las vacas, los pollos, los cerdos, etc.

En fin, el Madmaxismo propio de los filmes, series, etc. no lo contemplo y más bien lo que estamos viviendo ahora agudizado, es decir que los "parias" de la Sociedad vayan aumentando... Luego, existe una posibilidad bastante probable de que esto acabe con una guerra mundial, de carácter nuclear, y entonces SÍ que podrían producirse varias formas del Madmaxismo. En ese hipotético caso, algunos echarán en falta la "escopeta" y muchas más cosas, pero ese es su problema y, desde luego, no el mío...

Y a las elecciones irán los que así lo deseen y los que no, no pasa nada, en su casita, paseando o como deseen pasar el día. Quizás, algún día desearán haber votado...

Aprovecho para dejaros unas cuantas informaciones en Inglés... Y recordad que existe el traductor del navegador.

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-18/gold-hits-3-month-highs-amid-frenetic-liquidity

- Venezuelan currency tanks â€“ inflation seen near 100%

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2015)

Hombre yo no le diré a nadie lo que hacer, pero no hacer nada sobre todo en el caso de las elecciones, es hacer bien poco...

¿¡qué no te gusta ningún partido!?...es lo normal, a mi tampoco me agradan, pero en mi caso es lógico, soy bastante antisocial, ácrata...y como ya dije por aquí, la democracia dista mucho de ser un sistema perfecto, sin embargo, no es necesario recordar, que para llegar hasta aquí, nuestros antepasados tuvieron que renunciar a muchas libertades.

Y hoy, para bien o para mal, si te atropella un coche en un paso peatonal, y necesitas un hospital un cirujano, medio litro de sangre, una habitación para recuperarte durante semanas, es posible que la tengas.

Si tu hijo es lo suficientemente inteligente (hijo o hija), es posible que logre becas, y que pueda ir a la facultad de medicina por ejemplo, y tener la oportunidad de ser el médico que atienda al atropellado del anterior caso.

Incluso, si llegas a la vejez después de trabajar toda una vida, hasta podrías cobrar una pensión, mísera, pero una pensión que quizá te de para pagar un techo y una comida, y en el peor de los casos, pues para convalidarla por una plaza en un geriátrico.

No votar es un derecho, evidentemente, pero si no nos gusta nada de lo que hay, pues habrá que mover el culo y hacer algo nuevo...pongo el ejemplo de "podemos", no predico con gran parte de sus ideales, sin embargo salieron de la nada, lo intentaron y ahora están ahí...el que no va a votar y se mete en un bar a tomar una caña y ver los partidos el domingo, mientras se queja de lo mal que está todo...ese, ese precisamente es el peor de los males de este país...ya que es el eterno "*yo paso, que lo haga otro*" 

Ojalá algún día no nos quiten el derecho a poder votar, aun que sea una memez para muchos, o un complot orquestado por los "illuminati", o una simple manipulación mediática que redirige la estadística hacia la vertiente que mas convenga a los mandamases.

Marruecos, Cuba, Corea N, China...¡joder!...de verdad pensáis que es mejor esa otra opción...y reitero que admito que esta no es la buena del todo pero...

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## clapham (18 May 2015)

Que horror , cuanto talento desperdiciado ....Esta tarde tome el te con Joe Dispensa ( mentira cochina ) y me dijo ( en dreams ) que el ser humano era un animal de costumbres , no lo saques de su mundo .
la inmensa mayoria de la gente tiene habitos fijos , patrones de conducta inamovibles y circuitos neuronales prefijados . Es involutivo 
Por eso la gente que no habla idiomas , no ha vivido en otros paises , no interactua con otras culturas ni adopta los adelantos tecnologicos no evoluciona El homo sapiens es el pasado , el futuro es el homo tecnics 
Aun recuerda el clapham cuando recibia las cartas de su progenitora , con el sellito de Espain y...el franqueo . Que olor ....a goma ...
Hoy por correo solo se envian las facturas y los documentos notariales 
La gente usa el e-mail . Y las fotos no son de papel .
Si no sabes usar la tecnologia porque tienes panico terror al cambio lo mejor son los metales . El metal es seguridad , es como ir caminando 
No te atropellara un coche si vas por la acera caminando , no ? Pues lo mismo pasa con los metales , llegas mas tarde pero mas seguro 
En cambio si sabes conducir y no te importa un poco de estres , pues coges el coche ...y fijo que llegas antes . Puedes chocar y matarte ...
pero la probabilidad de que pase es nula si vas con precaucion . 
El clapham cree que invertir en oro es una perdida de tiempo , porque todo parece indicar que esa " llave " no encontrara cerradura .
Si ocurre un colapso y un reset del sistema financiero lo mas probable que es que se vuelva al patron oro o a un esquema de cripto-moneda . 
Ambos esquemas son deflacionarios ( limite fijo de monedas ) . El oro es cash y pierde su valor si no puedes venderlo por cash . 
Y el cash sera eliminado . Sera como tener un millon de dolares de Hong Kong en Cuba , no valen nada porque nadie los cambia . 
Las tres medidas clave que seran tomadas seran : 

a) eliminacion del dinero en efectivo 
b) control de capitales 
c) aumento de los impuestos 

Para el clapham la movilidad es lo mas importante . 
Y el oro no te permite movilidad porque es metal . Puedes pasar por las fronteras una minima cantidad , pero de X onzas ...zas
En cambio el BTC es liquido y lo puedes mover , no necesitas ni soporte fisico , solo necesitas saberte tu clave y ya esta . 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6EBNN-TcPo0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: "Antes de iniciar la labor de cambiar el mundo, da tres vueltas por tu casa." (Proverbio chino) Quizás, algún día "descubra" el Jade y su importancia en la cultura china...

Os dejo una fantástica entrevista de Guillermo Barba a Simon Black... No tiene desperdicio y viene a corroborar lo que venimos comentando por aquí, bueno menos el "pelagatos" que últimamente nos "acompaña".

Destacaría su afirmación de que el Oro es una anti-divisa y, por supuesto, ahí no encaja el "aire tecnológico"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Gobierno mÃ*nimo, indispensable para que MÃ©xico crezca: Simon Black (¡entrevista exclusiva!)

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (18 May 2015)

Cuando hayas vivido en dos continentes , hables dos idiomas , tenga residencia en tres paises me hablas de cambio y movilidad . 
No en balde te gustan los metales , si es que eres un yunke


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2015)

Sigues adoleciendo de falta de "entrenamiento"... por tanto, para no aburrirme más, me voy a dormir. Buenas Noches y Dulces "Sueños"...

- "Todo viaje, aunque tenga 1000 leguas, comienza con un solo paso." (Lao-Tsé)

Aunque, para qué lo pongo, si NO lo va a "entender"...

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Â¿POR QUÃ‰ AUMENTAN LAS ERUPCIONES VOLCÃNICAS Y LOS TERREMOTOS POR TODO EL MUNDO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- https://falsasbanderas.wordpress.co...16o-congreso-ciencia-y-espiritu-en-barcelona/

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (19 May 2015)

Como el clapham predijo aqui hace dias el GOLD ha vuelto a bajar . El clapham no necesita leerse una Enciclopedia llena de polillas y resentimiento , eso es para los que aun viven en el siglo XX con su inmovilismo mental . 
El clapham tiene sentido comun y si ve el cielo gris y oye las ranas croar ...pues esta claro que va a llover . Si es que sois amateurs 
Aunque algunos sean mas amateurs que otros . 
Hoy he leido la noticia de que el Bank of England ( que no es un banco de la colonia del IV Reich ) ha sugerido que podria " minar " su propia cripto-moneda 
lo cual haria que el Bitcoin se convirtiera en GOLD 2.0
Puesto que hay ( habran ) varias criptomonedas pero solo hay un BTC es de suponer que sera considerado el gold stardard del futuro sistema financiero 
Muchos suenan con el colapso , pero la gente , me refiero a los que tienen que perder , o sea la clase media ...esta acostumbrada a recibir palos sin protestar y ellos lo saben . Que pasaria si manana la bolsa cae un 80 % y el 80 % de la clase media pierde hasta los empastes ? NADA 
Los pobres ( que son mayoria ) no se echaran a la calle a reclamar lo no perdido y los ricos esos seran avisados a tiempo . 
Que paso con los que se arruinaron con FORUM FILATELICO , o con las preferentes de Bankia ? NADA . Y con los ahorristas que perdieron su dinero en Chipre ? NADA . Ahora Dinamarca es el laboratorio .
Este ano proponen la ley , la aprueban y el ano que viene eliminan el efectivo . Lo pueden hacer porque tienen moneda propia y la corona danesa no es moneda de reserva . Pero es solo un paso . 
Luego , cuando " toque " eliminaran el cash de la eurozona , suecia , inglaterra y cuando ocurra el crash ...a donde correra la gente sa sacar su dinero del banco si ya no hay billetes ? 
Esta todo pensado y calculado y todo lleva su tiempo , of course 
En cuanto al oro . El oro es cash . Es dinero , por esta razon no se vende con IVA . Mi pregunta es : sera confiscado ? Que se los impide .
Denme una razon por la cual no puedan confiscar el oro si quieren hacerlo 
NADA les permite confiscarlo . Y lo haran . 
La plata es mas dificil confiscar porque ha sido desmonetizada , tecnicamente no es dinero . Pero el oro ? 100 % que sera confiscado y sera 
mas pronto que tarde , antes de 2020 . 
Si el BTC es aceptado como moneda de cambio entonces es moneda , da igual si tiene valor " intrinseco o no " . Un pasaporte espanol es solo un trozo de papel , cartulina y plastico con un microchip .
Lo que le da valor al pasaporte espanol es la informacion que esta detras 
Si el policia teclea tu numero y no estas registrado ...no entras 
Puede ser un pasaporte de oro con piedras preciosas pero si el numero no caza con la informacion ( electronica del registro ) no entras 
El valor intrinseco de un pasaporte es la informacion que respalda a ese pasaporte , no el material con el que esta hecho . 


Is the Bank of England going to create its Bitcoin digital currency? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Otgermous (19 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Â¿POR QUÃ‰ AUMENTAN LAS ERUPCIONES VOLCÃNICAS Y LOS TERREMOTOS POR TODO EL MUNDO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



5/17/2015 â€” Japan's Hakone volcano dormant for 800yrs -- Steaming + RISES 4 inches in 2 weeks! - YouTube



y de hoy:

M3.0 - 39km ENE of Old Faithful Geyser, Wyoming

(no sé cómo de correcto puede estar esto):
Seismogram Reporting Wrapper


¿podrá tener relación con la visita del Papa a EEUU en septiembre? No sólo al congreso sino a las Naciones Unidas a hablas del "cambio climático"? ni idea

P.D. creo que Salbuchi es desinformador, lo que no quita que diga verdades también.


----------



## Jeenyus (19 May 2015)

el oro a 1.400 a final de año...lo veis posible??en el grafico no explica mucho o yo no lo sigo. Agradeceria opiniones

¿Veremos al oro en 1.425 dólares a finales de año? | Investing.com


----------



## clapham (19 May 2015)

jeenyus dijo:


> el oro a 1.400 a final de año...lo veis posible??en el grafico no explica mucho o yo no lo sigo. Agradeceria opiniones
> 
> ¿veremos al oro en 1.425 dólares a finales de año? | investing.com



*rotundamente no *


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2015)

# Jeenyus: Ese plazo, es decir desde ahora a finales de año, es un período de corto plazo si tratamos sobre el Oro. No me atrevo a pronunciarme en ningún sentido, pero ahora mismo parece complicado que se dieran precios en torno a los $1400, aunque estamos hablando de un VALOR sometido a una fuerte volatilidad y también sujeto a posibles "imprevistos" de carácter geopolítico y/o monetario.

Los que vamos en "físico" NO tenemos ese problema y es que nuestros motivos para tenerlo no son meramente "especulativos", es decir no nos interesamos por el "papel" asociado al Oro.

Te dejo un análisis al respecto y que es de hoy...

- El oro se deshincha en la primera resistencia clave | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (19 May 2015)

Buenas tardes.

A los griegos se les ha ocurrido una idea para luchar contra el cash, sin parecer que incurran en el despotismo:
El IVA ¡¡¡*discriminado*!!!

Desde septiembre, quienes paguen en cash tendrían un IVA del 18% y quienes lo hagan con tarjeta, un 9´5%.
Os pongo el enlace:

Grecia desincentivará los pagos en metálico mediante una rebaja del IVA - Libre Mercado

No estoy seguro de que sea justo. Hay sectores de la población que aún no usan tarjetas de crédito o débito.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2015)

Gracias por el aporte, Juan_Cuesta. Y yo me pregunto varias cosas: ¿nuevas "condiciones" que se le imponen a Grecia? o más bien "probando" medidas futuras y ya sabemos que, últimamente, para ello están eligiendo países pequeños o con "dificultades": Chipre, Andorra, Grecia...

Por cierto, me he informado al respecto y, curiosamente, en Grecia la factura de la luz subirá del 13% actual a un 15% futuro, independientemente de si el pago se efectúa al contado o con tarjeta...

Está tan claro como el agua que quieren que el dinero no "respire", es decir que continúe "estancado" dentro del sistema bancario. Y, evidentemente, hay un "compadreo de libro" entre éste y los Bancos Centrales.

Como parece que les duele que circule la liquidez, pues me parece que voy a adelantar el pintado de mi vivienda... La pregunta estúpida del día: ¿Pagaré en efectivo o con tarjeta? :XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (19 May 2015)

Ahora mismo... la plata en caída libre. 

Hammer time.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## clapham (19 May 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Ahora mismo... la plata en caída libre.
> 
> Hammer time.
> .
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando ningunean al judio . 
Mucho enciclopedia por aqui que no da ni una y viene el clapham , que tiene un gran corazon y es buena gente a intentar evitar que os tires por el prepucio y que recibo ? Ni un misero THANKS 
Hacedle caso al clapham que no se equivoca . teneis tiempo de salir ( no como otros que no salen la biblioteca , digo ...huerto . viajar por el mundo aprender nuevas tecnologias , ir a fiestas populares y luego ...con calma comprais metales porque habra metales de sobra ...
En lugar de invertir en bitcoins que se acaban , que hacen los moninos ? Pues invierten en piedras ninguneadas . Quien compra metales ? las viudas y los amigotes de Maloney porque el Kiyosaki compra pisos 
Que desperdicio de talento , de tiempo y de dinero ...mira que invertir euros deflacionarios en plata con 10 % de premium y 20 % de IVA 
no hay derecho , es un insulto a la inteligencia ( si es que aun queda ) 
Lo que el clapham dice va a misa , mejor dicho al bar mitzvah 
Yo me lavo las manos , ni un misero THANKS


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Ahora mismo... la plata en caída libre.
> 
> Hammer time.
> .
> ...



NO pasa NADA, SOY... De la misma manera que está cayendo, "ALGUIEN" o "ALGUNOS" están comprando a lo "bestia" y ya venimos comentándolo en este hilo desde hace tiempo. "Manos muy FUERTES" y desde luego NO de nuestro particular "quiero y no puedo"... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Os dejo un interesante enlace acerca de ello...

- 12.7 Million Ounces of Silver Withdrawn From SLV Since April 27. By Whom—and Why?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2015)

Lo que unos venden otros lo compran...ley de oferta y demanda, creación de mercado.

Os adjunto gráfico oro:

Visionado de foto

1180/1190 por abajo, y 1150 soporte clave a corto plazo.

Seguimos en rango lateral rotura de 1240$ Oz proyecciones de giro, como veis estamos tonteando con la media de 200 sesiones en diario, mucho ojito que hacía tiempo que no la tocábamos con ganas (Febrero)

La pregunta de esos 1400$ Oz este año...el circulito de la gráfica lo va a cerrar, ¿cuando?, pues podría ser este año perfectamente. Precisamos un giro importante en los índices USA, mientras no se produzcan, seguiremos en lateral, pero como veis, incluso con el S&P en máximos históricos, el precio del metal no desmerece, con lo que poned ahora un escenario bajista de largo plazo...que llegará, no es un mad max, ni un apocalipsis...solo una etapa bajista como tantas ha habido y habrá.

Un saludo a to2


----------



## gugueta (19 May 2015)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> A los griegos se les ha ocurrido una idea para luchar contra el cash, sin parecer que incurran en el despotismo:
> El IVA ¡¡¡*discriminado*!!!
> ...



Esta claro que Varoufakis y Syriza son unos insiders.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2015)

- SEGÃšN EXPERTOS, ESTE MES DE OCTUBRE EL MUNDO CAMBIARÃ: “CHINA SE ESTÃ PREPARANDO PARA ALGO GRANDE” |

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 May 2015)

Al final será en octubre.El otro día tuve un sueño:Hacía una paella en paellera de oro,pero tenía poco arroz y menos agua...creo que llega el momento de almacenar lo que en caso de crack no se pueda ni comprar con oro.Lo que no hay no se compra ni se vende.Ahora es el momento,avisados estais,mis sueños se suelen cumplir por desgracia.
Es la hora de los deberes.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - En contra de la tendencia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: La medida sobre el IVA en Grecia hay que entenderla, básicamente, con que NO tiene liquidez y el pago con tarjeta no deja de ser un aplazamiento en el tiempo... Por otro lado, está claro que no es una forma efectiva de combatir el pago en efectivo y es que "componendas" siempre existirán.

Sí, el artículo puede resultar muy "partidista", pero se coloca entre otras cosas porque no hay mucha información sobre MPs en Español y, de todas formas, sobre esto se está especulando mucho. En lo personal, ya es conocida mi posición escéptica al respecto. Muchas toneladas de Oro me parecen esas 30.000... Otra cosa es lo que puedan tener los ciudadanos chinos, pero vamos esas prospecciones serían más fiables si se hicieran sobre la población hindú y que tiene una tradición milenaria en relación a la posesión del Oro.

Bueno, si la MISERIA llega a un nivel mundial, me parece que todos vamos a recibir en mayor o menor medida, así que dudo mucho de que exista una confianza en que nos vayamos a "librar" totalmente si hacemos esto o aquello... 

Sin embargo, si por desgracia tenemos que compartir una "balsa", pues algunos elegiremos con quien la compartimos, vamos si es que tenemos esa "posibilidad"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

- Miles de fondos y especuladores están atrapados en el dólar vs euro | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (20 May 2015)

No se si ya lo han puesto pero es un poco más sobre el final del cash. Un abrazo a todos.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-19/cashless-society


----------



## BRAXTON (20 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO pasa NADA, SOY... De la misma manera que está cayendo, "ALGUIEN" o "ALGUNOS" están comprando a lo "bestia" y ya venimos comentándolo en este hilo desde hace tiempo. "Manos muy FUERTES" y desde luego NO de nuestro particular "quiero y no puedo"... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Os dejo un interesante enlace acerca de ello...
> 
> ...



El día en que CHINA, RUSIA E INDIA dejen de inflarse a MP...ese día empezaré a vender.

CLAPHAM, don perfecto se murió...y no dejó hijos.

Solo el Papa es infalible...cuando habla de cuestiones de fé. Y YO NO LO CREO.

El "libre mercado" del que gozamos, está en coma, y le han metido un chute de adrenalina de cojones para que la economía mundial no se muera. Pero el "libre mencefalograma" es plano...

Si algún día los Bancos Centrales sueltan las riendas del precio del dinero...lo que nos vamos a reir¡¡¡

Porque...alguien es capaz de rebatir el hecho de que lo que hoy no tendría que retener valor, lo retiene...y lo que de verdad tendría que tener un valor mucho mayor, no lo tiene porque a una élite no le interesa???

Vivimos en un "no mercado" en el que se han tomado una serie de medidas represivas que van contra las leyes de la oferta y la demanda.

La economía productiva ha muerto a manos de su hija, la especulación.

Pese a todo la realidad se impondrá...mas tarde o mas temprano. No se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 13:19 ----------




clapham dijo:


> *rotundamente no *



Rotundas rotundas...en esta vida hay pocas cosas...o ninguna.

La muerte quizá...y dales tiempo.

Y para mi...ni la muerte lo es.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Me parece que NO veremos el fin de la compra de MPs por parte de los países que citas y NO me refiero sólo a sus Bancos Centrales, sino a la que considero más importante y es la que efectúan sus poblaciones. Y si un día asistimos a ello es que ya habremos llegado a un punto que yo estimo de NO RETORNO, ya me entiendes...

Dejo un enlace que "complementa" tu comentario...

- 99% de las reservas de oro del mundo son anónimas

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 14:48 ----------

Interesante...

- https://teatrevesadespertar.wordpre...ez-describe-el-panorama-preelectoral-espanol/

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (20 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Me parece que NO veremos el fin de la compra de MPs por parte de los países que citas y NO me refiero sólo a sus Bancos Centrales, sino a la que considero más importante y es la que efectúan sus poblaciones. Y si un día asistimos a ello es que ya habremos llegado a un punto que yo estimo de NO RETORNO, ya me entiendes...
> 
> Dejo un enlace que "complementa" tu comentario...
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo...desde mi humilde punto de vista es MATERIALMENTE IMPOSIBLE QUE PROHIBAN LA TENENCIA... Y MUCHO MENOS QUE INTENTEN LLEVAR A CABO UNA INCAUTACIÓN FORZADA.

Lo siento...me parece una puta locura.

Fijense en USA, con 4 millones de preppers armados hasta la úvula o campanilla...jaaaa¡¡¡ Y el 100% cargaditos de bullion y tal...


----------



## clapham (20 May 2015)

Esta tarde Di-s me mando un aviso celestial . 
Di-s es muy sabio ( joder ...es Di-s ) y lo ve todo ( eso me mosquea y tal por eso de la sociedad orwelliana ) y sobretodo LO LEE TODO .
Si , Di-s lee mis posts ( bien podria thankearme , en fin ..) que hoy 
me ha dado un toque , un aviso una ...advertencia . 
Di-s es muy sutil y escribe con renglones , bueno...pos eso .
El caso es que durante unos minutos un % de mi fortuna se esfumo , se evaporo ...:8: . 
La pantalla del telefono del clapham se quedo en negro , nada ...no respondia 
y dentro : un wallet con media docena de bitcoines ...
El clapham sudo ....oh my gox ...joder ...pero si es que no tiene bateria 
enchufo y en unos minutos recupero su fortuna , digo ...cripto-fortuna 
El clapham ya no lo tiene tan claro . Durante los momentos en los que duro el apagon tecnologico sus soberanos , ajenos a todo brillaban alli donde estuvieren escondidos ocultos de ojos indiscretos . 
El oro nunca falla , ni cuando se va la luz. Di-s me ha puesto a pensar 
asi que he apagado el laptop y he cogido un libro ....
y he leido ...." para nacer hay que romper un mundo " y me quede dormido


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hombre, "prohibir" claro que podrían hacerlo, pero otra cosa es que se hiciera puto caso... De hecho, hoy en Rusia un ciudadano "normal" no puede comprar Oro de inversión y en China estuvo prohibida su adquisición hasta hace poco menos de una década. Mira, hay un país que yo he seguido particularmente en relación a este tema y se trata de Vietnam, donde la "moneda" reconocida por su población es el Oro y, a pesar de las medidas represivas, éste siempre ha entrado y circulado en el país, a pesar de pagar un fuerte prima sobre el spot por el tema de los "intermediarios" asociados al contrabando.

Tengo contacto con personas y asociaciones preppers de los EE.UU., aparte de otros países, y es que el "fenómeno" es más amplio de lo que algunos se imaginan. Yo no sé los millones de preppers americanos que puedan haber, fuera de las cifras que circulan por distintos medios, pero es probable que sean bastantes más de lo que se estima y ello sería bastante lógico, ya el prepper se caracteriza por su anonimato y no siempre está relacionado con otros "afines" a su pensamiento. Eso no quita para que también existan "milicias" que son auténticos pequeños ejércitos irregulares. Desde luego, la Guardia Nacional se vería impotente para "controlarlos" y desde el Ejército USA contarían con bastantes apoyos.

SÍ, curiosamente, las monedas que los preppers reconocen son las de Oro y Plata, especialmente ésta última y que, tradicionalmente, ha sido su moneda OFICIAL. Luego, ellos entienden que el USD es "papel mojado" y que llegará un momento en que colapsará. SÍ, son americanos y eso es lo que piensan respecto a la que ahora es su moneda "oficial", pero también hay algo o mucho de rebeldía o "resistencia" a la imposición de "lo" que quieren que tenga "VALOR" monetario. De alguna manera, en mi caso, parte de mi Patrimonio está en los MPs, pero porque no quiero que nadie me imponga nada sobre lo que es mío y menos si proviene desde un Sistema podrido y que se está resquebrajando. Tú mismo lo has dicho en un anterior post: hoy prima la "Economía" especulativa sobre la Economía PRODUCTIVA y hay que ser muy imbécil para no saber a dónde nos lleva esto...

De todas formas, amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N, los HdP no "paran"... Fijate lo que dice George Soros y las "sin razones" que apunta. Anda que no se le ve el "plumero" al GHDLGP...

- EL MAGNATE GEORGE SOROS ADVIERTE DEL RIESGO DE UNA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL |

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Manda huevos que Soros diga que la tercera guerra dependa de la economía de China, y la de USA qué?



Es que en China hay muchos chinos...

Soros va "cascado" de narices, el buen vino hace estragos en las mentes privilegiadas del pasado. Quizá lo que él quisiera es poder ver ese "fin del mundo" para poder justificar su faraónica grandeza y que con él se acaba el mundo...pero pienso que va a ser que no.

A todo esto, el €/$ no pudo con el 1,15 como comentamos hace poco, y que estaba la cosa de "regalo".

Por abajo pienso que si no cambia nada hay cabida a corto plazo a la zona de 1,07€/$

Los que pretendan comprar metal a día de hoy, quizá mejor esperar unos días, a ver si hay rotura por arriba que estirará la subida.

Lo del Grecia huele que apesta...y sobre todo lo digo por que la prensa parece monotemática...ahora todo es por Grecia...subimos Grecia se arregla, bajamos , es que se jode...esa incógnita ya poco va a afectar al algoritmo.

De Siria no se dice nada, ni de Ucrania, Venezuela suena pero poco...vamos que para estar bien desinformados, mirad la TV de masas, sobre todo en campaña electoral...

Un saludo y salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es que lo que comenta Soros no hay por dónde "pillarlo" y debió ser en un momento en que el "raciocinio" le abandonó...

Veamos: China es la segunda economía mundial, tiene el segundo mercado mundial de valores por capitalización bursátil y es la primera potencia comercial del planeta.

Ahora bien, el "Sr." Soros podría haber dado unas mejores "razones" y que yo -un simple "aficionado"- puedo resumir así:

- A finales del pasado mes de Marzo, el Yuan se sitúo como la séptima divisa en transacciones internacionales, únicamente con el 1,81% del total de las operaciones...

- Más de 60 Bancos Centrales tienen parte de sus reservas en Yuanes, pero éstas suponen el 1% del total...

- Y que el auténtico problema del Yuan, para su aceptación internacional, es que NO es plenamente convertible...

- Podría ser factible que el Yuan entre en los DEG en el próximo mes de Octubre, pero con un evidente "favoritismo" en relación a otras divisas que AHORA MISMO están siendo más utilizadas.

NO, el "Sr." Soros, especulador donde los haya, le interesa la entrada del Yuan por otros motivos que él conocerá, pero eso queda muy lejos de que una hipotética alianza de China y Rusia se hiciera para atacar a los EE.UU. Si eso se produjera es porque esperarían un ataque por parte del Imperio y NO como lo "vende"...

Por cierto, los últimos movimientos militares de EE.UU. en el Mar de China y "cercanías" a qué obedecen...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Desde luego, por este país poca información hay, al menos "decente" y más en época de elecciones... Lo que no quita para que yo vaya a ir a votar y eso que uno es ácrata, por tanto tendré que "pecar", pero NO, no me sale de los "eggs" que vayan a salir los mismos de siempre... Así que tendré que "moverme" en la foto.

Bueno, a lo que iba, acabo de leer un excelente artículo de Ambroise Evans-Pritchard, que es uno de mis analistas favoritos, y lo que comenta respecto a Portugal es para pensar que dentro de no ¿mucho? tiempo, todo el Sur de Europa , incluida España, va a ser un auténtico Infierno... O van a tener que producirse "cambios" y uno se pregunta si la viabilidad del "proyecto europeo" ya no es más que una UTOPÍA...

- Europe faces second revolt as Portugal's ascendant Socialists spurn austerity - Telegraph

Y dejo también un artículo que también me ha gustado mucho, aunque sea parte "interesada", pero bueno va en la misma "onda" que bastantes "metaleros" compartimos o, al menos, en buena parte...

- History Shows A Gold Bull Market Is Fast Approaching | Casey Research

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 22:17 ----------

Y esto SÍ que es RELEVANTE...

- El Estado Islámico ataca una antigua ciudad siria, los civiles huyen Por Reuters

Por cierto, esa es una de las manifestaciones más crudas del Madmaxismo...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 May 2015)

Buenas noches a todos.

Gracias al forero, el ya sabe, que me ha ayudado verificar mi primera moneda con valor numismático: 8 escudos de Carlos IV, bien bonitos y relucientes, para mi preciosos.







Ahora a por el COLUMNARIOOO¡¡¡¡


Hasta ahora solo tenía cosas mas módicas, antiguas, pero módicas, nada en oro.

A partir de ahora de cuando en cuando, a la medida de mi ahorro, me iré haciendo con mas.

Bullion de momento he hechado el freno.

Gracias de corazón al forero amigo que me echo el cable¡¡¡


----------



## clapham (21 May 2015)

El clapham tiene un dicho : " con las cosas de comer , no se juega " . 
Hoy me dieron un chivatazo . clapham , Grecia quiebra el 5 de Junio ...y el clapham a lo suyo ...buah , otra vez viene el lobo .
que no , que no ..que esta vez es en serio . Asi que el clapham fue a comprobarlo . Abrio la Enciclo....digo ...tecleo en el Gugle : Grecia , quiebra , clapham y le salio " Grecia + quiebra , pero del clapham ....NIET 
El clapham se quedo asi : :8: y ha dicho : antes del 5 de Junio dos soberanos mas aunque deje de comer , vale ...aunque deje de comer carne 
que el frijol y el arroz estan mui baratos . 
En momentos de incertidumbre , con la cuna de la civilizacion a punto de colapsar toca invertir sobre seguro . 
Dicen por ahi que el clapham es un cambia-chaqueta . 
Que gente tan sabia .


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (21 May 2015)

Un dos treeeees. Un pasito p´alante, María.
Un dos treeeees. Umpá-sitó-p´atráaas...


----------



## Otgermous (21 May 2015)

Obama says the global change in climate will pose a direct threat to our military

Barack Obama Will Link National Security, Climate Change at Graduation


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para quienes gusten de los "beneficios" bancarios...

- Vozpópuli - Las comisiones bancarias que vienen: la banca quiere cobrar por asesorar al contratar un depósito o fondo

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El clapham tiene un dicho : " con las cosas de comer , no se juega " .
> Hoy me dieron un chivatazo . clapham , Grecia quiebra el 5 de Junio ...y el clapham a lo suyo ...buah , otra vez viene el lobo .
> que no , que no ..que esta vez es en serio . Asi que el clapham fue a comprobarlo . Abrio la Enciclo....digo ...tecleo en el Gugle : Grecia , quiebra , clapham y le salio " Grecia + quiebra , pero del clapham ....NIET
> El clapham se quedo asi : :8: y ha dicho : antes del 5 de Junio dos soberanos mas aunque deje de comer , vale ...aunque deje de comer carne
> ...



Indicios de que esta vez es diferente????

Ojalá se vayan...hay vida fuera del euro. Con el apoyo del bloque de Shangai más aún.

Por eso dudo de que el zopenco mulato lo permita. Sentarían un muy muy mal precedente. Como Clint Eastwood cuando escapa de Alcatraz...a tomar por el culo Alcatraz a los pocos años.

Eso es lo que me hace dudar...mas el lado psicológico que el económico.

Y es que la economía tiene mucho, pero que mucho, que ver con la psicología...


----------



## Otgermous (21 May 2015)

Chinese Gold Standard Would Need a Rate 50 Times Bullionâ€™s Price - Bloomberg Business


----------



## oinoko (21 May 2015)

No he visto nada por el foro de la sentencia de ayer por la manipulación de los tipos de cambio en el mercado de divisas.

Seis grandes bancos tendrán que pagar una multa de 5.600 millones de dólares por manipular las divisas

Resumiendo un poco la situación:

Multados en octubre del 2014 con 1700 millones por Manipulacion del LIBOR:
Royal Bank of Scotland, *JP Morgan*, Citigroup, Barclays, *UBS*, Deutsche Bank, Société Générale, RP Martin, ICAP.

Otros acusados: Bank of America, HSBC, Credit Suisse.


Multados ayer con 5780 millones de euros por Manipulación del Mercado de divisas:
Royal Bank of Scotland, *JP Morgan*, Citigroup, Barclays, *UBS* y Bank of America.

Que curioso, la lista es casi la misma, será que el juez les tiene manía....


El LBMA (esos que fijan en Londres el precio del oro dos veces al día) lo formaban hasta marzo: HSBC, Deutsche Bank (este se ha pirao), Scotiabank, Barclays y Société Générale y claro, había multiples sospechas y denuncias de manipulaciones de precios en el mercado del oro. Para darle "transparencia" al mercado han dejado entrar a nuevos jugadores en el campo.

Personalmente sabiendo que ahora que en el LBMA han entrado el *JP Morgan* y el *UBS* pues ya me quedo mucho más tranquilo, sabiendo que estos señores tan honrados no van a consentir que los niños malos quieran manipular algo. :XX:

Saludos.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A ver si hay "Suerte" y el Subnormal que DESGOBIERNA este país se entera de una vez de qué va la "copla"... O nació tonto perdido o mentiroso compulsivo, aunque quizás aúne las dos "virtudes"...

- España, como buen pagador, sigue devolviendo su "no rescate"

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (21 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos.
> 
> Gracias al forero, el ya sabe, que me ha ayudado verificar mi primera moneda con valor numismático: 8 escudos de Carlos IV, bien bonitos y relucientes, para mi preciosos.
> 
> ...



Preciosa moneda una vez en una numismatica de gibraltar habia tres de esas y pregunte precio y me pidieron 3500 euros por una nose si me vieron cara de turista o q realmente lo valia!!

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Excelente moneda y me parece que quieres adentrarte en el fascinante mundo de la Numismatica, especialmente en la más interesante y que es la histórica. No hace falta que sean sólo de Oro y es que en la Plata hay también auténticas maravillas. Me imagino quien puede haberte asesorado (¿Eduardo?) y, en cualquier caso, en el foro hay unos cuantos foreros muy entendidos en este tema. Vayan mis más sinceras felicitaciones por la adquisición de una moneda tan bonita y llena de Historia...

# novembre: Tú eres ya "antiguo" en el hilo (desde los inicios) y también del anterior, así que me consta que muchos que no soléis colaborar, al menos os pasáis por el hilo y eso ya es suficiente. Sin embargo, cuando quieras o puedas siempre serán de agradecer tus colaboraciones, como la que aportas en el día de hoy... Y, SÍ, este es un MAGNIFICO hilo.

Y os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ETAPAS DEL SISTEMA MONETARIO FALLIDO

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 May 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Preciosa moneda una vez en una numismatica de gibraltar habia tres de esas y pregunte precio y me pidieron 3500 euros por una nose si me vieron cara de turista o q realmente lo valia!!
> 
> Un saludo



Gran timo, en ebay las venden por 800€.


----------



## fff (21 May 2015)

racional dijo:


> Gran timo, en ebay las venden por 800€.



En ebay si que tienes grandes posibilidades de ser timado :XX:


----------



## Bucanero (21 May 2015)

Se acerca la prohibiciÃ³n del dinero al portador - Rankia

El tema me tiene un poco obsesionado porque aunque lo consigan hacer que creo vamos por el camino ¿que vamos a hacer con un veintitantos porciento de paro de gente sin dinero y que parte vive del dinero negro? ¿Y de los que se sumarán en la proxima crisis?
Es que si no ponen una especie de renta universal no lo veo posible y su financiación pues tampoco lo veo claro. Si aquí se impone ese tipo de corralito la que se puede montar es de ordago porque me direís como esa gente vá a vivir.

Y otra idea que refuerza más el echo de decidirse por los MP es que al tener valor los puedes sacar del mercado y no te los puede robar facilmente el banco o el estado. Vamos que veo un aumento de sus precios porque la gente pensará en resguardar su dinero en otra forma de valor para evitar la sangria.

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 19:55 ----------

Ha henorabuena por la adquisición de la moneda b-r-a-x-t-o-m

Y un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 19:55 ----------

perdon por las faltas....


----------



## timi (21 May 2015)

preciosa moneda Brax-ton , yo soy uno mas aficionándome poco a poco a la numismática , tener una de esas monedas en la mano , es inexplicable , notas su peso , no solo en oro , sino en historia ,,, felicidades , que la disfrutes.

y Racional , justamente tu nombre ,,, jeje la numismática no atiende a razones , lo que para uno vale 10 , para otro 15 ,, , de todas formas 3500 creo que es demasiado , pero puede ser una serie concreta mas valorada o un estado concreto de la moneda , no se si fue el caso.
yo soy aficionado en practicas , así que tampoco puedo dar explicaciones sobre el tema ,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2015)

Como el "racional" entienda de otros activos igual que de Numismatica...:XX::XX::XX: Lo que ya comenté en otra ocasión, lo del nick es para que se lo mire...:cook:

# timi: Lo que ha pagado B-R-A-X-T-O-N me parece un precio bastante correcto, tirando a bueno... teniendo en cuenta el precio de referencia que dio.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2015)

Ya me gustaría a mi saber de numismática. Eso es toda una profesión. A mi me dan una moneda de alpaca de Perico Palotero XII y me dicen que es una onza de plata no circulada del siglo XVIII, y me meten un golazo de portería a portería y me voy contento.

*Bucanero* lo de la desaparición de cash es el gran sueño de la banca, pero saben que hay una gran traba, y es que precisamos un "pleno empleo", estabilidad económica, y más cultura del sobran chorizo y faltan huevos.

Yo no veo a medio plazo la desaparición del cash efectivo, no al menos aquí en el país de la pandereta y la zambomba. En otros países puede suceder, incluso puedo entenderlo y aceptarlo...pero para que esto suceda (desaparición cash efectivo), hay que subir de categoría, no nos vale estar en regional preferente como ahora.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Bucanero (21 May 2015)

A lo que comentas paketazo te diré que eso espero y retrasen o no puedan imponernos esa medida.

Fernando he encontrado este articulo en la siguiente pagina web y da fechas que creo medio coinciden con tu idea de las fechas de crash y todo ese estudio que estas llevando a cabo. Imagino que ya lo tienes visto pero por si acaso y para los demás lo pongo. Un saludo.

Long Waves for Kids: Fall 1927 - UrbanSurvival

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 May 2015)

Yo he visto columnarios de mas de 3000 euros...

Creo que el año pasado en una subasta en Barna una "flor de cuño" se subasto alcanzando la cifra de 24.000 eurapios...

Que me corrijan los expertos...

La que yo tengo no es tan buena. El hombre que me la ha vendido (sabe menos de monedas que yo, que ya es decir¡¡) la lavo pensando que se vendería mejor (la mar santísima)...lo que me reí cuando me lo contaba.

Pero si, mi monedita es muy rechula¡¡¡

Como la mía se suelen subastar entre 750 y 1400, depende el estado claro, y lo corriente que sea. Algunas son muy escasas (de algunas cecas muy concretas, o de algunos ensayadores) y suelen valer bastante mas.

Esto de la numismática es todo un mundo...y se aprende mucha historia la verdad.

Espero seguir aumentando mis conocimientos...y mis caudales¡¡¡

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 22:44 ----------

Decir que el joyero, para mi es un tipo leal, al final se bajo del burro 300 eurapios. Y si teníais curiosidad la adquirí por la bonita cantidad de 1099 euros.

Las he visto por encima y por debajo. Para saber si el precio es ajustado al estado hay que tenerla en la mano...por fotos es complicado. Aunque el forero experto Eduardo me recomendo tirar un pelín mas para abajo de lo que me pedían.

Pero vamos que creo no he hecho mala compra¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Gracias por el aporte y que no conocía. Bueno, cada vez son más los estudiosos/analistas que se acercan a esas fechas que tengo "pronosticadas"... A mí favor, está que las mías ya hace MUCHO TIEMPO que están escritas en el hilo, pero también te diré que el tema del Crack es secundario dentro de mi estudio de Prospectiva y yo voy bastante MÄS ALLÁ...

Es curioso porque el autor del artículo espera una fuerte corrección del S&P 500 y que yo "veo" más probable en el próximo mes de Septiembre, aunque ya estamos pisando "tierras pantanosas" y los índices bursátiles pueden girarse violentamente en cualquier momento. Y el Crack aún no lo tengo muy claro, ya que tengo que esperar a que el 2016 comience a transcurrir... Podría ser el próximo año o, quizás, en el 2018... Destacar que mi trabajo tiene como fecha "máxima" el 2020, pero para otros acontecimientos que serían posteriores al del Crack. Os recuerdo que todo ello siempre que se sigan manteniendo las mismas pautas que hasta ahora... y es que se trata de que los "recuentos" no estén equivocados.

En paralelo, me ha resultado también muy llamativo que en el artículo se remonten al 1927 y lo digo porque estoy enfrascado en un trabajo "complementario" que se inicia en un año muy aproximado a ese. De alguna manera, estoy buscando posibles "comparativas" entre aquel Crack bursátil, que se agudizó unos años después del 29, y el que podría estar por "venir"...

Lo dicho, Bucanero, Muchas Gracias por el artículo y que me ha resultado bastante interesante.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: :XX::XX::XX: ¿Dices tú de 3.000 Euros? En la Numismatica, según la moneda, se pagan auténticas "burradas". Mira, que te parece este ejemplo que recuerdo: A finales del 2009, se subastó en Aureo & Calico, en Barcelona, el único Centen segoviano de 1609, una moneda de Oro que se vendió por... ¡800.000 Euros! Creo que la adquirió un centroeuropeo. Aunque me imagino que "Eduardo" podría darte mucho más ejemplos...

Saludos a los dos.

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Memorable este artículo...

- In India, Gold Is Not Only Money But Now Pays Interest | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 May 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=652775 centeno en el programa de trevijano dando cera al régimen.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Planeta: El FMI denuncia los subsidios a las energías fósiles. Blogs de Apuntes de Enerconomía

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (22 May 2015)

Entro al hilo . Leo que estais hablando de coleccionismo fosil ( numismatica enciclopedil y me salgo...pero la tecnologia falla y me quedo dentro .
Cuando una sociedad habla de cosas tan triviales como el coleccionismo de metales el Establishment queda aun mucho pezcuezo que apretar .
Yo pensaba que estabamos cerca del canibalismo , la negritud y el gitanerio pero NIET , Espain aun es ordenable y expoliable y es muy rica 
Tan rica que sus subditos aun pierden miserablemente el tiempo discutiendo de que color sera el dildo con el cual seran sodomizados . 
Del tamano no se discute , porque se presupone gigantezco , tanto como el de los sufridos y sodomizados ucranios , venezolanos y muy pronto ...griegos 
La Humanidad sera exterminada y los culpables del exterminio seran . por orden de importancia a) la estupidez humana , b) la imbecilidad humana c) la avaricia d) la pereza e) la falta de valores f) la falta de recursos ...
y no sigo porque me pongo malo . Algunos cren que vamos a una sociedad estilo Dinamarca ...regida por la tecnologia , el orden y la limpieza racial 
NIET , vamos rumbo a la negritud y el gitanerio . 
Solo hay tres escenarios posibles : impuestos nordicos ( 70 % ) , default o hiperinflacion bolivariana . No hay otra opcion . 
En lugar de estar cavando un bunker que hacen los moninos ? pues hablar de gastar el dinero ( que sobra ...en piedras ) 
al menos son piedras con historia . El clapham no cree que el innombrable sea el futuro . El innombrable es cosa de gayers snobs y aburridos que viven como Alicia en su mundo de maravillas . 
Pero el gold tampoco sera la solucion . 
Cuando colapse el sistema sera el unico activo no burbujeado de autentico valor ( exceptuando la comida ) 
y es logico , normal y previsible que sea confiscado . 
Entonces . Cual es la solucion ? trabajar lo menos posible . 
Crear la menos cantidad de riqueza ( confiscable ) porque todo ahorro sera confiscado . Disfruta el tiempo , no produzcas de mas . 
Si necesitas 20 , no produzcas 21 . Produce 20 y el resto del tiempo disfruta de la vida . Ni un misero THANKS .
Si no es por el clapham este hilo no vale nada , nada ....
Gente mas ingrata ...hablando de ...numis ...numis...buah , pos eso


----------



## Tiogelito (22 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Cual es la solucion ? trabajar lo menos posible .





clapham dijo:


> vamos rumbo a la negritud y el gitanerio .




Estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas contigo, y sobre todo agradezco los contrastes de opinión (y ya cada uno que aproveche lo que crea conveniente). Pero decir que la solución es trabajar lo menos posible… Sí, seguro que así es como Dinamarca alcanzó “la tecnologia , el orden”

No me he podido contenerrr: Me ha rechinado tantísimo esta proclama, en este país mayoritariamente de vagos…


----------



## Refinanciado (22 May 2015)

No sé si habéis visto alguna vez aquellos diseños futuristas de los 50’s, 60’s, 70’s, etc. En donde se hacían previsiones sobre cómo sería el futuro, que casualmente es ahora, 

Unos ejemplos bastante buenos son estos:

















































Sacados de estos geniales enlaces (os recomiendo mirarlos, son sólo imagenes y no tienen ningún desperdicio):

Así se imaginaban en 1950 como sería el futuro (Megapost) 

El Futuro según nos lo contaron…

Viendo esos diseños, es notorio que se basaban en la tecnología de aquel entonces y cabe decir que se ven bastante cutres y diferentes respecto a lo que son ahora; encima, nada (o casi nada) de las esas predicciones sobre lo que sería el futuro se han cumplido.

Lo que sí es verdad es que la tecnología bélica y del atontamiento se ha superado con creces a las previsiones antiguas (todo hay que decirlo) ¿por qué será?

Si hacemos una similitud con el ahora, la previsiones futuristas que ahora nos venden, con los indicadores (manipulados) a favor de que se cumplan y hechas con diseños actuales, son bastante creíbles por ejemplo:

Los sustitutos del petróleo, muchos creen que sustituyendo la producción de energía eléctrica con otra cosa que no sea el petróleo, todos los problemas energéticos quedarán resueltos. Pero realmente la energía eléctrica sólo supone menos de un 20% de la energía total consumida, encima el petróleo tiene muy poco peso en su producción siendo mayoritario el carbón (sí, esa cosa que el petróleo “desplazó” a día de hoy se sigue utilizando y en ingentes cantidades), las nucleares y el gas.

La eliminación del efectivo, quizás se pueda eliminar el formato utilizado, pero siempre habrá una vía para mantener esa anonimidad en ciertas transacciones, además de que si los emisores se atreven a retirar el efectivo, darían paso a economías paralelas crezcan de manera inimaginable (siempre han existido en la sombra), dejando a los bancos centrales y gobiernos como segundones en la creación de dinero (que ya lo son, pero me refiero a que sus amos perderían ese poder ganado con tanta sangre, sudor y lágrimas –de otros, no de ellos-) 

Los drones, veo como hay jugueterías y tiendas de tecnología que se apuntan al nuevo negocio, sin embargo, noto que sus ventas no se incrementan, ese juguete o herramienta del futuro (según como se mire), no termina de arrancar, no sé si es cuestión de precio, que no hay un duro o que la gente no termina de convencerse de ellos, yo mismo he tenido la inquietud por comprarme uno, pero siempre lo dejo como cuestión secundaria (o terciaria) y nunca voy a por uno, amén de cuando miras algunos te haces un lío y ves tal cantidad de precios, que lo dejas “para después”

Impresoras 3D, me parece que se está desinflando y a fecha de hoy no cumple las expectativas previstas, puedes hacer piezas, pero ¿a quién se las vendes?, encima con los materiales que están hechas, sólo podrían servir como prototipos, no para utilizar (utilizar un material requiere de una análisis y unas características) en caso reales, las pocas (poquísimas) aplicaciones en el día a día –es decir, cosas que no requieren grandes requisitos-, hacen más fácil que vayas a un chino y te compres algo para salir del paso (lamentablemente esa es la mentalidad dominante).

Otro ejemplo podrían ser las criptomonedas, las cuales son llamadas las “monedas del futuro”, con nuestra vida actual es relativamente fácil utilizarlas, pero, la fragilidad de la misma, hacer muy incierta su utilización, porque si en algo coinciden las previsiones futuristas (optimistas) en todas las épocas, es que se requiere una cantidad de energía cada vez mayor; algo que se está demostrando no ser viable.


También hay que decir de los que en aquellos años preveían un “fin del mundo” y se fabricaron búnkeres compraron comida, agua, armas, medicinas y acumularon MPs, vieron como pasaba el tiempo y el dichoso fin del mundo nunca llegó (realmente sí llegó el fin del mundo para ellos, porque murieron esperándolo). 

Comparando ambas situaciones, por una parte tenemos al “futurista ambicioso” que cree que sus 4 perrillas invertidas en “inversiones de futuro” le harán millonario, sin embargo, ve cómo pasa el tiempo y aquellas perrillas van menguando su valor, mientras aquella empresa que inventará un producto innovador o “moneda del futuro” poco a poco se va diluyendo y quedando en el olvido, cuando el día menos esperado, dicha inversión simplemente desaparece. Cabe decir que si dio el pelotazo de su vida, pues como metió una cantidad modesta en dicha inversión, que no espere salir de la pobreza con ello, simplemente es un extrilla que le ayudará a sobrellevar mejor el día a día (además, ya sabemos cómo se las gastan los tipos como Montoro, que sólo ven quién tiene beneficio para exigir su “derecho de pernada”) y presumir a los conocidos lo gran inversor que es.

Por otra parte, tenemos a aquel “futurista agorero” (predecesor del actual “prepper”), que está muerto de risa con su búnker, comida, agua, armas, medicinas y MPs, pero se da la situación contraria ya que, todo lo que ha comprado es aprovechable y muchas de esas cosas se han revalorizado con los años, si fue buen previsor, la comida se va renovando constantemente, puede perder con las medicinas (algunas se le pudieron haber caducado), las armas se pueden vender y cambiar por tecnología más nueva (en caso de estar interesado en ello, pero si funcionan no hará falta si no se desea) o poco a poco ir mejorando el armero, ¿los MPs? Ya me diréis que ha sucedido desde entonces, pero lo más importante: como ayer (y muy muy ayer) y hoy, siguen teniendo valor.

¿Qué elegirías tú? Ambos futuros son inciertos, pero considero que en uno siempre saldrás ganando.


No obstante, las previsiones de recursos menguantes sí que se van cumpliendo una a una (quizás el timing no sea el indicado, pero no hay desviación considerable respecto a lo previsto con lo real), por ejemplo el peak oil de USA, alguien predijo que en los 70’s la producción de petróleo bajaría, y así fue, quizás ese fue el principal motivo del Petrodólar y la alianza duradera con Arabia Saudí (con la promesa de protección hacia sus dirigentes), pero había un gran obstáculo para garantizar ese suministro ilimitado de dólares necesario para ser moneda mundial, y ese era el patrón oro.

Ya sabéis lo que sucedió con el oro en aquellos años, que coincidió con la desaparición del patrón oro y la aceptación “voluntaria” por parte de los demás países, quizás (y sólo quizás) se inventaron algunas guerras (p.e. Vietnam) para mantener distraída a la población de lo que realmente sucedía (también se aprovechaba para justificar el ingente gasto público en armamento y tecnología bélica), sin embargo, no era suficiente distracción ni tampoco muy bien visto eso de la guerra, para ello, tuvo tanto revuelo ese movimiento Hippie que consiguió hacer que la gente creyera que era libre (manifestándose en contra de la guerra y otras cosas más), además de dar ese empuje a la “liberación femenina” que era necesario ayudar a contener el crecimiento poblacional, cosa que se consiguió en los “países civilizados”, pero no en los países subdesarrollados, en vías de desarrollo o emergentes (que realmente todos son lo mismo: países pobres).

Ese contraste de natalidad, sumado a la reducción de recursos por persona, junto con la idiotización de las poblaciones en general, va a ser un gran problema a futuro (si no lo es ya), el cual ocasionará una regresión brutal en conocimientos y capacidades humanas que nos hará retroceder a la edad de piedra. Después de cada conflicto (ocasionado mayoritariamente por recursos), cada vez será más difícil recuperar la capacidad tecnológica y nivel de vida anterior.

Eso es debido a que en los conflictos se consumirán recursos que quizás la población no se pueda permitir perder, además; depende como termine el conflicto, algunos perderán el acceso a ciertas materias primas y tecnología vitales para mantener su nivel de vida.

Haciendo hincapié en las capacidades humanas, cada vez dependemos más de las máquinas para vivir, el que nos quiten cosas tan simples como una calculadora para realizar ecuaciones básicas o la necesidad de recurrir al Google y la Wikipedia para cualquier consulta de conocimientos (sólo consulta, nada de asimilación, ni mucho menos aprendizaje) puede crear unas lagunas mentales en las personas que fácilmente podrán confundir sumar con restar.

Como siempre, todos mirando al dedo, pero no a la luna.

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (22 May 2015)

Articulo en Rankia del maestro Linares sobre la desaparición del dinero en efectivo.

Se acerca la prohibiciÃ³n del dinero al portador - Rankia


Al articulo yo añado la siguiente idea: Si el objetivo realmente fuera controlar el blanqueo de capitales y la financiación del terrorismo como nos quieren hacer creer, empezarían por quitar de circulación los billetes de 500 Euros. Es asombroso ver lo poco que ocupa un millón de Euros en un maletin a base de billetes de 500. Basicamente lo mismo que 2 paquetes de 500 folios tamaño A4. Pero de eso no se dice nada.

Por lo demás de acuerdo como siempre con el maestro Linares.

Saludos.


----------



## josema82 (22 May 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Articulo en Rankia del maestro Linares sobre la desaparición del dinero en efectivo.
> 
> Se acerca la prohibiciÃ³n del dinero al portador - Rankia
> 
> ...



¿Esto del punto 5 es cierto?:

"5 - El castigo para los que propaguen teorías contrarias a la dictadura mundial no será el de meterlos en la cárcel como ahora y tirar la llave. Eso resulta caro y queda feo. Los de arriba les aplicarán una eutanasia financiera, impidiendo por ley que abran o mantengan ninguna cuenta bancaria por la que podrían ser financiados o recibir donaciones de las personas afines a sus actividades. *Esto se hizo hace poco con las cuentas de los que defendían el referendum para que Suiza tuviera el 20% de sus reservas en oro*."


----------



## BRAXTON (22 May 2015)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿Esto del punto 5 es cierto?:
> 
> "5 - El castigo para los que propaguen teorías contrarias a la dictadura mundial no será el de meterlos en la cárcel como ahora y tirar la llave. Eso resulta caro y queda feo. Los de arriba les aplicarán una eutanasia financiera, impidiendo por ley que abran o mantengan ninguna cuenta bancaria por la que podrían ser financiados o recibir donaciones de las personas afines a sus actividades. *Esto se hizo hace poco con las cuentas de los que defendían el referendum para que Suiza tuviera el 20% de sus reservas en oro*."



NO ME JODAS¡¡

No me lo puedo "de" creer. Hijos de Puta...lo tienen todo bien pero bien pensado por lo que se ve. De todas formas no lo tendrán fácil. Torres más grandes han caido, y hasta ahora todas las civilizaciones han colapsado...esta no será una excepción.

MAESE CLAPHAM

Te da envidia mis bonitos 8 escudos ehhhhhhh¡¡¡ Confiesa gongorillaaaa¡¡¡

Ahora en serio, la numismática hoy por hoy es (y yo pienso que seguirá siendo mientras haya gente con el dinero suficiente) RESERVA DE VALOR.

Que pasa, que solo tu chevy es reserva de valor???

Pues ya vereis la siguiente...le tengo echado el ojo a otra también muy chula, mas cara eso si ... :

Vamos que se ríe de tus soberanos¡¡¡

Toma yaaa¡¡¡


Ahora si de verdad ...en serio.

Que opinais del rumorcillo de que China toma una decisión trascendental para su respaldo al dolar, en OCTUBRE Y TAL????


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B_R-A-X-T-O-N: Yo ya hace muchos años que deje de creer en los "Reyes Magos"... Todos conocemos acerca de esos rumores de que China va a mostrar en Octubre su hasta ahora hipotético poderío "orero" para "avalar" la inclusión del Yuan en los DEG, pero tengo serias dudas... Si entra NO va a ser por el Oro que pueda tener, sino por otros "condicionantes" y que ya están más o menos "perfilados". Otra cosa muy distinta es si se le niega ese acceso al Yuan y entonces sería factible que las autoridades chinas tuvieran preparada una "respuesta" y ahí SÍ que podríamos especular en torno a si el Oro va a tener o no "influencia"... Yo, de momento, NO lo veo, pero también puedo ir muy equivocado. En cualquier caso, la evolución del precio del Oro por esas fechas podría indicarnos algo en un sentido u en otro...

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

- Â¿NADIE LO VE? EL PRIMER PASO PARA EMPEZAR A PERSEGUIR A LOS “REBELDES” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (22 May 2015)

COMPRAD ORO ...
Luego no digan que el clapham no os lo advirtio . Algunos hablan BLA BLA BLA 
el clapham eso de hablar el aburre , el clapham es una personalidad de accion de esos que les dices ..vamos a ...y ya esta en marcha .
Bueno , hoy el clapham dio por finikitado su experimento criptomierdico 
Fue bonito ser cool durante un tiempo , pero nada , una perdida de tiempo y dinero y tiene menos futuro que una monja en Wall Street 
He contado mi experiencia en el hilo del bitcoin y espero que si hay algun incauto que aun duda si comprar oro o bitcoin que lo tenga claro 
a punto estuvo el clapham de perder 80 £ , al final las recupero ...porque di un escandalo de ordago pero NIET , no me arriesgo mas .
Si lo que me paso hoy pasa con un cielo despejado , la bolsa subiendo y la gente paseando tranquilamente por la calle imaginad que seria lloviendo , la bolsa cayendo a plomo y la gente rompiendo los cristales de los bancos 
NIET . He aprendido la leccion .


----------



## BRAXTON (22 May 2015)

Esta claro que nos la pueden meter como quieran...divididos, confundidos, idiotiados...nos tienen a su merced.

Solo espero que el día que vengan a por mi...ese día poder mirar a sus esbirros a la cara y decirles:

En el banco me teníais indefenso hijos de puta...pero aquí...aquí vais a sudar sangre para quitarme el fruto de mi sacrificio y mi esfuer o¡¡¡

CLAPHAM hasta en el guetto de Varsovia hubo judios como tú, que supieron morir con dignidad...eran pocos pero el ejemplo fue grande.

Pues lo mismo en este tema...si me van a desplumar como a un pollo...que se lo piensen dos veces.


----------



## fff (22 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> Ahora en serio, la numismática hoy por hoy es (y yo pienso que seguirá siendo mientras haya gente con el dinero suficiente) RESERVA DE VALOR.



La numismática no solo es una excepcional reserva de valor sino que además es una manera discreta de transportar... dinero (e historia, para los románticos)







10500 euros







9000 euros







2500 euros

Cierto que no es para todos los publicos.. se van algunas comisiones como en todo lo que se compra, y cierto que hay que saber porque van muchos más euros en juego, pero discretamente has movido 22K en 3 moneditas...
Y cierto tambien que una moneda hoy vale tanto y de aqui a un año puede valer menos... o más... pero piezas asi valdrán siempre... y siempre tienen su publico.


----------



## Shavi (22 May 2015)

fff dijo:


> La numismática no solo es una excepcional reserva de valor sino que además es una manera discreta de transportar... dinero (e historia, para los románticos)
> 
> Cierto que no es para todos los publicos.. se van algunas comisiones como en todo lo que se compra, y cierto que hay que saber porque van muchos más euros en juego, pero discretamente has movido 22K en 3 moneditas...
> Y cierto tambien que una moneda hoy vale tanto y de aqui a un año puede valer menos... o más... pero piezas asi valdrán siempre... y siempre tienen su publico.



No es mal planteamiento, pero necesitas saber qué compras, a quién se lo compras y, lo más importante, a quién se lo vas a vender cuando sea necesario.

A mi modo de ver, muy grande tiene que ser un patrimonio para que una "reserva" en oro sea poco manejable. O muy grande o poco diversificado...

De todos modos, te doy la razón en una cosa, mejor comprar caro que comprar dos veces.

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 21:05 ----------




clapham dijo:


> COMPRAD ORO ...
> Luego no digan que el clapham no os lo advirtio . Algunos hablan BLA BLA BLA
> el clapham eso de hablar el aburre , el clapham es una personalidad de accion de esos que les dices ..vamos a ...y ya esta en marcha .
> Bueno , hoy el clapham dio por finikitado su experimento criptomierdico
> ...



Pese a que he ido siguiendo tu novela por entregas, al final me he perdido. Tanto despotricar contra todo y no aportar nada positivo (más allá del picante entretenimiento). ¿Nuestro intrépido protagonista se hace chapista? ¿Compra oro? ¿Trafica con miel? ¿Destila alcohol de patata?...


----------



## BRAXTON (22 May 2015)

Que maravilla fff!!

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena. Que las disfrutes mucho.
Yo conservo una parecida a la segunda, en plata...lamentablemente es una falsificación, pero de vez en cuando la sostengo en mi mano e imagino que es auténtica. La encontre entre un montón de monedas en una ciudad irani. Me la regalo un muchacho, hijo del dueño del mercadillo, por traerle un bote de gel de ducha.... A saber como llego hasta allí...

Pero una moneda puede contar muchas historias...es cierto.

Gané lo que vale la plata...de baja ley, 800 o menos calculo...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes aportes los que he leído hoy en el hilo...

#Shavi: Bienvenido a este hilo y comentarle que el conforero fff, al igual que yo, somos muy aficionados a la Numismatica, de manera que entendemos perfectamente que se paguen unas determinadas cantidades por unas monedas donde lo que menos se valora es el MP que contengan. Algo incomprensible para algunos "indocumentados" y me imagino que Vd. sabrá a quién me refiero... 

Está claro que cuando he comprado una moneda histórica no lo he hecho con la intención de revenderla más cara, aunque nunca se puede descartar nada y es que a veces las necesidades pueden obligar, pero vamos de momento no he vendido nada de lo que tengo... A medida que vaya cumpliendo años ya veremos, puesto que algún "heredero" puede desconocer el valor de lo que reciba y ya sabe aquello de que "en casa del herrero cuchara de palo"...

Y paso a dejaros unas informaciones muy interesantes...

A Obama y al Sistema cada vez se les ve más el "careto"...

- OBAMA RELACIONA EL TERRORISMO ISLÃMICO CON EL CAMBIO CLIMÃTICO |

# paketazo: Ayer ya saqué mis FI y PP del S&P 500 y los he desplazado a la RF a Corto Plazo... De momento, este año no me puedo quejar de las entradas y salidas efectuadas. Ya sabes que tengo un perfil muy conservador y aún así bato sistemáticamente a mi "indice de referencia" y que es el Fondo Soberano de Noruega...

Esto viene a colación de este artículo y que te resultará sumamente interesante, al menos para mí lo ha sido...

- www.acting-man.com/p=37573

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hoy me has leído mi comentario sobre China y bien ahora os voy a soltar un... ¡BOMBAZO! Por cierto, esto demuestra que NO iba tan "desencaminado" en mi desconfianza hacia el país asiático... Y desde luego lo tienen todo "atado y bien atado"... Ya te decía con fundamento que hace ya muchos años que deje de poner los zapatos esperando a los "Reyes Magos"... No esperes, amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ninguna solución "dorada" por parte de China y si la hubiera... vete a saber qué "intercambio de cromos" habría por en medio. 

- Revealing The Identity Of The Mystery "Belgian" Buyer Of US Treasurys | Zero Hedge

Y antes de dejarlo por hoy, saludar al amigo Refinanciado y que nos ha obsequiado con un excelente comentario.

Saludos a todos.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Como curiosidad, y por si lo desconoces, el nombre de la moneda iraní (el Rial) procede del Real Español...


----------



## Bocanegra (23 May 2015)

Hola, disculpad, estoy buscado tiendas que vendan oro y plata, se que había un hilo con valoraciones o algo así y no lo encuentro, me echáis un cable a encontrarlo?

Gracias.


Por cierto, me tengo echado más de una carcajada con el buen humor que os gastais por aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (23 May 2015)

Buenos días,

No me había dado cuenta de este hilo, por si acaso tampoco lo había visto os lo linkeo

Urgente: Austria se une a Alemania y Holanda y repatriará su oro hasta 2020 del Banco de Inglaterra 

Este tipo de noticias reafirman el camino que seguimos, los dirigentes (ayudados por los massmierda y sus becarios cachorros) de cara a la galería no dejan de meterle en la cabeza a la gente que comprar oro es de abueletes, que si es reliquia bárbara, que si no es buena inversión, que ya no mola ni está de moda, que es de gitanos, que es de delincuentes, etc.

Mientras ellos mismos no dejan de acumularlo, incluso (como veréis en el link) los gobiernos intentan recuperarlo y tener su oro en su territorio (me temo que la mayoría no verá ni una onza), esto a veces avanza a pasos agigantados, con total seguridad podéis creer que algo muy gordo se está cociendo.

Ahora sólo queda la duda si Oro o Plata, la verdad es que estoy echando cálculos para cargar más plata, pero con esta noticia estoy reculando y en lugar de plata, comprar oro. 

Para mí este dilema ya es incómodo, por una parte tenemos al rey, al Tier 1, el que acumulan los bancos centrales y los gobiernos (los cuales ya lo quieren en su territorio lo más pronto posible), el que no tiene iva (porque es dinero -el de verdad-), el que es fácil de transportar, etc.

Pero por otra parte tenemos a la reina, esa ninguneada llamada malamente "el oro de los pobres", que tiene una gran cantidad de aplicaciones industriales imposibles (o extremadamente difíciles) de sustituir, es la que mas posiblemente se utilizaría para comprar en el día a día en caso de que vengan mal dadas, más fácil de comerciar con ella, la que están ahora acumulando los "peces gordos" en cantidades muy elevadas, etc.

Vaya dilema.

Saludos

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 08:26 ----------

Bocanegra, te refieres a estos hilos?

Tiendas, sitios y webs, donde COMPRAR y VENDER oro, plata, platino y paladio 

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros 

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bocanegra: El hilo al que se refiere no anda actualizado y me consta que ha habido bastantes desencuentros con algunas de las tiendas que ahí figuran. Mire, no me gusta dar publicidad a nadie, pero en aras de facilitarle la labor, le diré que en el foro hay bastante consenso en comprar en España a el Andorrano Joyería y, en Alemania, a través del conforero necho, al que puede buscar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros. También otra tienda seria es CoinInvest, pero ahí se tiene que fijar en los gastos de envío... Luego, también tiene otros conforeros que venden de forma particular y están en el mismo hilo donde se encuentra necho. Son todos bastante confiables y tuvimos un "garbanzo negro" al que se le dio un buen "repaso". No me consta de que hayan habido más anomalías.

Hombre, éste es un hilo bastante serio y tranquilo. De tanto en tanto, tenemos toques de humor, sobre todo cuando anda desbocado el "aberrroncho salvaje", pero vamos ya lo consideramos próximo a la "secta". Bueno, mientras se "aclara", que eso de deshojar margaritas en un enorme campo tiene su "miga"... Luego, tengo por aquí un "mongolillo atrasado" -ya es jodida esa combinación- que me coloca etiquetas absurdas y Vd. no sabe la satisfacción que me da quitárselas.

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Todo dependerá de tus propias "percepciones". En mi caso, soy "platero" y ahí he concentrado parte del "capital", pero por las razones que apuntas. Sin embargo, llevo un par de años donde doy más importancia al Oro, pero para "compensar" y porque, quizás, esté alcanzando mayor potencial monetario a corto/medio plazo... Y es que la situación financiera mundial es una "caldera" que puede reventar en cualquier momento. De todas formas, Refinanciado, para aquellos que son "clase media" y se van a quedar por aquí, pues mejor que tengan más Plata que Oro, pero teniendo siempre ambos MPs. Y yo sigo comprando Plata, pero de la "cara", es decir Premium, Histórica, etc., ya que de Bullion ya ando bien servido. Luego, tiene el problema de su volumen, pero que puede ser una "bendición" según qué escenarios toquen vivir y si no pasa nada -lo deseable-, pues se "intercambia" en el tiempo o que la "hereden"...

Y dejo un buen artículo...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (23 May 2015)

Con el tema de la inmigración ilegal, ya sabéis como funciona: se permite entrar a cualquiera sin ningún control para que trabaje por salarios irrisorios para el país en el que están (con el cual no podrías vivir), pero muy elevados conforme al país de origen (efecto llamada y con la mitad de lo que ganas puedes mantener a tu numerosa familia) y para que no se muera de hambre, les atiborras de paguitas y prestaciones sociales a costa del gasto público.

Como "nada es perfecto", se te cuela una gran cantidad de gente que viene a todo menos a trabajar, con lo cual, el gasto social y la inseguridad se disparan, pero bueno, con algunos recortes en sanidad y más gasto en seguridad se medio controla, además, con la excusa de la inseguridad se limitan las libertades (entre ellas las del control de capitales de la población), matando 2 pájaros de 1 tiro.

Ahora atentos a esta noticia:

Así es la receta de Warren Buffett para reducir la desigualdad salarial

Ya no es suficiente con permitir inmigración ilegal para bajar los salarios; ahora quieren que cojas cualquier trabajo a cualquier precio para que aumenten los beneficios empresariales (sólo el de las emprecastas, no os emocionéis autónomos, ni pequeños empresarios), si al currito no le llega ni para el alquiler, estará el gobierno (con el dinero de nosotros) para subvencionarlo.

Es una jugada maestra por parte de los que mandan, tendrán trabajadores que currarán por 4 duros de lo que sea (no habrá necesidad de ir a países como China para tener mano de obra esclava) y encima les seguirán votando ad infinitum porque su gobierno "los protege" con una "paguita de ayuda".

Ahora toca asegurarse que el salario de mierda y la paguita se gasten en las mismas emprecastas para asegurar su supervivencia, imponiendo cuotas mínimas en las productos básicos, por ejemplo en la electricidad y el agua.

Otro punto será asegurar que el dinero no sale sin pagar un derecho de pernada alto (sólo puede salir el de ellos), así que intentarán imponer cuentas bancarias y pagos electrónicos para todo

Después la jugada será vender la moto cuando haya que reducir la paguita (ahí que necesitarán a un tío con mucho talento para que el populacho siga aplaudiendo con las orejas).

Encima Ciudadanos ya tiene esa medida en su programa (pero seguramente se implantará gane el partido que gane):

Así es el programa de Ciudadanos: contrato único, complemento salarial público y segunda oportunidad 

Siempre nos quedará la economía sumergida...


----------



## clapham (23 May 2015)

Hoy es el penultimo Shabbat del mes , asi que al clapham no le queda mas remedio que ir a donde tiene que ir un Shbbat por la manana . Di-s es misericordioso incluso hasta conmigo pero todo tiene un limite . clapham , llevas 5 shabbats sin ir a la Sinagoga ...es que soy un verso libre ...
un verso libre y una mier...te mando el rayo o no te lo mando ? 
Eso de obedecer se le da al clapham fatal , asi que hago lo que mas bien se me da y es simular una cosa y la contraria ...Si , el clapham es cama...cama...
bueno es eso de reptiles . 
Iba a hablar de algo y se me ha olvidado con tanto preambulo sobre mi ...
si es que el clapham cuando habla de si misimo se embeleza ...ah ya me acuerdo ....El clapham oyo una vez decir ( en ingles , of course ) al maloney que cuando el oro subiera a ...a ...bueno ...subiera a...
el valor numismatico quedaria en un segundo plano porque aver ...
dime tu como preservas el valor de una moneda numis..numis...numis...matica si tienes que limarla ( :XX::XX: ) para comprar garbanzos 
Eso de limar las monedas me da la risa floja , porque oye ..no es lo mismo limar un miserable soberano que la moneda de ******* .
En fin . El clapham cree que comprar oro y guardarlo en una maceta de Aloe vera es un error ( pobre Aloe vera ) . Pero no comprar oro es peor 
Al menos esta mas seguro que un Vault de Singapur ...ya se sabe , al primer fallo de la tecnologia adios PIN y adios oro ...
Bye Bye moninos


----------



## BRAXTON (23 May 2015)

Seguro seguro, al 100% seguro, no va a estar en ningún sitio.

Ahora bien, el mio, prefiero custodiarlo yo. Mira Austria, Holanda y Alemania, reclamando la custodia de su oro...oro que los anglos han vaporisado con toda probabilidad.

CLAPHAM, te hemos dicho muchas veces que tenemos oro, pero que nuestra intención es no tener que usarlo. La mayoría también tenemos plata...yo en mi caso me veo mas gastando mis carlillos y mis onsas bullion que vendiendo mi pequeño patrimonio en oro.

También son reserva de valor las piedras preciosas, o las joyas...que también figuran entre mis preferencias a la hora de invertir mis ahorros...

Tu bien sabes que una máxima del foro es la diversificación. Es la regla de oro diría yo. Y es que es la única vía que te da algo de seguridad...de que no te desplumen totalmente.

El caso es escapar de la bestia capitalista que hemos desatado. Porque de una cosa estoy bien seguro...el plan lo tienen trasado, y el próximo embite va a por nuestros ahorros en el banco. Y te dará igual deposito, o cuenta a la vista...BAIL IN.

Este mes que viene voy fuera de vacaciones... tengo una cantidad que voy a pasar a rublos...y no será la última ves que lo haga. Y rublos en metálico, nada de un apunte en una cuenta a la vista del banco nisupu...ya solo me fío de lo que puedo ver con mis ojos y tocar con mis manos. Y de eso va todo esto no???...DEL "FIAT".

El euro ha dejado de ser seguro.

Ahhh¡¡¡ Y otra pequeña certesa...antes de que el dolar se vaya por el despeñadero, el euro y la UE serán sacrificados.

No en vano son una creación anglosionista.


----------



## fff (23 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> .El clapham oyo una vez decir ( en ingles , of course ) al maloney que cuando el oro subiera a ...a ...bueno ...subiera a...
> el valor numismatico quedaria en un segundo plano porque aver ...
> dime tu como preservas el valor de una moneda numis..numis...numis...matica si tienes que limarla ( ) para comprar garbanzos



No digas atrocidades... una moneda no se lima: la estropeas. Si necesitas fracciones coges plata. Porque no irias a comprar garbanzos con una moneda de oro a menos que compraras un camion lleno... o por lo menos un palet, si han subido tanto los alimentos...
La ventaja de diversificar en numismatica y no, es que cada cosa es para lo que es. La numismatica alta es como los billetes más gordos, para las ocasiones, y el bullion puro y duro, para la transaccion 'con prisas'.

El Maloney puede que sepa mucho, pero no sabe de numismatica y no la aconseja porque hay que saber. Y estoy de acuerdo. Porque con un kruger no hay que pensar, y con un 8 escudos, pues hay que negociar. Si no has tenido en las manos un 8S, es comprensible no entenderlo... solo es para los que les gustan las monedas y la historia, y una excelente reserva de valor.


----------



## Otgermous (23 May 2015)

¿Programación predictiva?

de 2013:

_Janet Ann Napolitano is an American politician, lawyer, and university administrator who served as Governor of Arizona from 2003 to 2009 and United States Secretary of Homeland Security from 2009 to 2013

She graduated from *Santa Clara University*_ (jesuita)

------

_"The outgoing Homeland Security Secretary has a warning for her successor: A massive and "serious" cyber attack on the U.S. homeland *is coming*, and a natural disaster - the likes of which the nation has never seen - is also likely on its way."_

(atención al tiempo verbal)

Outgoing DHS Secretary Janet Napolitano Warns of 'Serious' Cyber Attack, Unprecedented Natural Disaster - ABC News

-------------------------

Y esto de hace un par de días:

_FBI chief worries ISIS could use cyberattacks against U.S.

"Logic tells me it's coming," and that the terror group is "looking into" whether it is capable of pulling off such attacks, Comey said at the Cybersecurity Law Institute at *Georgetown University*._

FBI chief worries ISIS could use cyberattacks - CNNPolitics.com


Mirad quiénes controlan esas universidades.

Y no sólo les podría beneficiar un falso ataque cibernético, con todo el castillo de naipes que tienen montado que ya no se aguanta, sino que el tema de un desastre natural tiene relación con la visita del papa a septiembre y la actividad sísmica y volcánica que está habiendo últimamente.

Como ya me he salido mucho de topic, si alguien quiere buscar la posible conexión entre Saturno, el CERN, Vaticano, cosmología de plasma, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Bueno, el tema del 13 de Septiembre ya se debatió en el hilo hace tiempo. Yo espero algo para ese mes y tampoco tiene que en ese día, ya que hay demasiado "consenso" de que ahí va a pasar "algo", pero bueno todo es posible en la "Viña del Señor"... Septiembre siempre ha sido un mes propicio para los batacazos bursátiles y, con lo "cargadas" que andan las Bolsas, ya veremos si hay una fuerte corrección en el período que va de Septiembre a Octubre o bien en el transcurrir del Verano. Desde luego, ahora mismo lo aconsejable es estar en liquidez y también comprar MPs, pero -que quede claro- para aquellos que ya entienden el "producto".

# Refinanciado: Como complemento a tu comentario dejo este artículo...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-22/austria-confirms-faith-fiat-fading-repatriates-110-tons-gold-boe

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: No me parece el momento más oportuno para comprar Rublos, al menos ahora. Quizás, dentro de "X" puede que lo sea, ya que el Índice del Dólar está repuntando... En su momento, cuando lo recomendamos aquí, fue el momento idóneo para entrar en el Rublo, al igual que cuando lo hicimos respecto al CHF, la NOK... 

Por cierto, ¿no te gusta el CHF? En los principios de un "colapso" sería probablemente la divisa "refugio" por excelencia.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (23 May 2015)

fff dijo:


> No digas atrocidades... una moneda no se lima: la estropeas. Si necesitas fracciones coges plata. Porque no irias a comprar garbanzos con una moneda de oro a menos que compraras un camion lleno... o por lo menos un palet, si han subido tanto los alimentos...
> La ventaja de diversificar en numismatica y no, es que cada cosa es para lo que es. La numismatica alta es como los billetes más gordos, para las ocasiones, y el bullion puro y duro, para la transaccion 'con prisas'.
> 
> El Maloney puede que sepa mucho, pero no sabe de numismatica y no la aconseja porque hay que saber. Y estoy de acuerdo. Porque con un kruger no hay que pensar, y con un 8 escudos, pues hay que negociar. Si no has tenido en las manos un 8S, es comprensible no entenderlo... solo es para los que les gustan las monedas y la historia, y una excelente reserva de valor.




Te dejé un mensajillo.

Ya me dirás.

Buen finde...a tutti quanti¡¡¡


----------



## Otgermous (23 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo: Bueno, el tema del 13 de Septiembre ya se debatió en el hilo hace tiempo.



Lo del papa y septiembre no es por el día 13, es por esto que será al parecer el día 25:

_Vatican, U.N. join forces against climate change_
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ancis-united-nations-climate-change/26511727/


Y por lo que puse el otro día:

_Obama says the global change in climate will pose a direct threat to our military_
Barack Obama Will Link National Security, Climate Change at Graduation


Hay mucha información de que detrás del supuesto cambio climático producido por el ser humano y el CO2 están los mismos de siempre. Así que lo pongo por si acaso, porque suena a una buena excusa para su agenda.


----------



## Bocanegra (23 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Bocanegra, te refieres a estos hilos?
> 
> ...



Si, gracias, es el primero que viene con la nota de FIABLE en las tiendas.






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bocanegra: El hilo al que se refiere no anda actualizado y me consta que ha habido bastantes desencuentros con algunas de las tiendas que ahí figuran. Mire, no me gusta dar publicidad a nadie, pero en aras de facilitarle la labor, le diré que en el foro hay bastante consenso en comprar en España a el Andorrano Joyería y, en Alemania, a través del conforero necho, al que puede buscar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros. También otra tienda seria es CoinInvest, pero ahí se tiene que fijar en los gastos de envío... Luego, también tiene otros conforeros que venden de forma particular y están en el mismo hilo donde se encuentra necho. Son todos bastante confiables y tuvimos un "garbanzo negro" al que se le dio un buen "repaso". No me consta de que hayan habido más anomalías.
> 
> ...



Gracias, tomo nota y me quedaré por aquí a ver si aprendo algo antes del apocalipsis final...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

# Otgermous: No me refería a ti cuando citaba el 13 de Septiembre, sino al post colocado por otro conforero... Y NO, no me apetece debatir sobre ese viaje del Papá y es que ando bastante "justito" de tiempo...

# Bocanegra: Bueno, aquí siempre colocamos información interesante y bastante "alternativa"... por algo será el seguimiento que tiene este hilo. ¿No le parece? Hombre, mejor ir "aprendiendo" cosas de las que editamos o debatimos, pero si es para afrontar un Apocalipsis en toda regla, me parece que de poco le van a servir. Ahora bien, pueden servirle en la "transición" hasta cuando NO HAYA MÁS TIEMPO... pero igual para entonces todos andamos ya por el "limbo" y es que dicen que el Futuro es "impredecible"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 May 2015)

saludos , es un offtopic total , lo he preguntado en otro hilo , pero lo dejo por aquí

soy antiguo cliente de barclays , fusionado con la Caixa , y antes tenia 0 comisiones en todo , como me la veo venir , a la primera comisión cierro todas las cuentas.
que opciones tenéis ? pagáis comisiones?

mi intención era abrir cuenta en ing , pero justo pensaba hacerlo este fin de semana , y leo esto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-a-cajeros-gratis-evo-ing-y-enovanca-2.html

porque si existe alguna opción sin pasar por ningún banco????::::

saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

Hola, timi: Sin pasar por el banco lo veo complicadillo... Otra cosa es lo de las comisiones y que, de momento, voy sorteando, aunque pronto tendré que hacer una visita a uno de mis bancos y es que ya quieren aplicarme una... Te dejo el enlace a una web de un conforero y seguro que ahí encuentras lo que quieres.

- Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos

Saludos.


----------



## Raider (23 May 2015)

Off topic; no se si preguntar aquí, todo es difícil.

¿Como conservar algunos aurelios? el colchón de seguridad vamos; unos dicen en una cosa, otros en otra, algunos en una tercera.

Opiniones a favor o en contra para todas ellas existen, pero alguien sabe si seria posible, razonable, guardar o proteger los ahorros en obras de arte.

Me refiero a cuadros de pintores ya reconocidos y antiguos, incluso con mas de un siglo de historia.

Bueno perdón por el off topic, no se si se habrá tratado este tema en algún sitio del Foro.
Os doy las gracias a todos por abrir mi mente y hacerme saber mas y razonar mejor.


----------



## nekcab (23 May 2015)

Pues yo lamentándolo mucho, aproveco el off-topic de "timi" para hacer una pregunta interesante:

¿Hasta que punto compensa pagar una comisión de mantenimiento, en función de qué servicios? Me explico:

Pongamos por caso que cierto banco ofrece la posibilidad de comprar monedas de oro/plata, pero en el cargo de Mtto.ya incluye una función de custodia "interesante":

-con sólo pagar la comisión de Mtto.antes descrita..

-incluye ademas la opción de disponer de un servicio de depósito q permite almacenar TUS monedas (ya, ya, ... los metaleros defendéis eso tan cierto de que solo algo es tuyo cuando lo puedes tener en tus manos, ... lo entiendo, pero seamos algo "laxos" con respecto a LA REGLA por excelencia)

Únicamente te carga un cargo FIJO en el momeno de retirar las monedas (ojo, sin tener en cuenta el montante, simplemente, por CADA retirada indep.de la cantidad de "TUS" -resalto el entrecomillado- monedas q retires)

Puntualizo: ellos te lo almacenan sin más miramientos, sin dar por culo, sin comisiones extras (salvo la anteriorm.descrita) ¿Eso vale una comisión anual digamos algo "altilla"?

Y es que como destaca el forero 'Raider', algunos no vemos muy claro eso de tener en casa (por muy buenos escondites que te curres entre falsas baldosas, falso techos, agujero en jardín -el q disponga de él, o sea: pocos-, ...) cuando un entrañable albano-kosovar decida que eres un tío estupendo al que hacer una visita. Y algunos, que nos han educado en el miedo ¡¡¡NO SOLO!!! a las personas peligrosas, sino que además incluye también el uso de armas y una visión alejada absolutamente del enfrentamiento cuerpo a cuerpo.... (fernando seguro que sabe a lo q me refiero).


----------



## Refinanciado (23 May 2015)

Timi: yo tengo cuenta en la caixa desde hace muchos años, me están sableando que no veas porque tengo el alquiler domiciliado ahí (encima alquiler que hace mucho no me pagan), estoy esperando que se resuelva ese tema para poder cancelarla.

Antes de cipotecarme, tenía la nómina domiciliada y habitualmente más de 1500€ en la cuenta, con eso y domiciliar al menos 2 recibos no te cobran nada, a excepción de las de débito.

No hace mucho intentaron que llevara mi nómina ahí, ofrecían coste cero incluso 4 transferencias por mes sin coste, las tarjetas tampocolas cobraban y creo que daban un tablet. Te digo esto si por cuestión de operativa te viene mejor quedarte en la caixa, es verdad que servicaixa y su extensa red de cajeros. vienen muy bien para el día a día.

Yo estoy cipotecado a tope con el así que no puedo irme ahí, pero me pasó por la cabeza irme ahí, coger el tablet y revenderlo, con esa pasta podria salvar posibles comisiones de esos ladrones.

Estamos vendidos hamijo, no hay más narices que tener una cuenta bancaria si quieres seguir en el sistema, del ing que decirte, yo estoy muy contento ahí, si llega el díaen que cobren comisión po retirar dinero, sacaría todo lo que pueda 1 vez por mes, de cualquier forma, ellos te devuelven dinero por domiciliacion de recibos, cada mes me dan entre 4 y 6€, no es mucho, pero con eso puedo "pagar" la posible comisión.

Quizas el lado positivo de sea que quedaría justificado el retirar cantidades elevadas sin despertar sospechas.

Raider, más que proteger tus valiosos cuadros, quizás lo más importante sea conservarlos de la mejor manera posible para que no se deterioren. Se me ocurre exhibirlos en varios sitios que conozcas, los tendrían en condiciones óptimas, a su vez posiblemente te puedas llevar algún extrilla.

Aunque seguramente habrásitios especializados donde no te salga muy caro el dejarlos ahí y que los conserven bien de una manera segura, por tu bien y el de futuras generaciones.

Sobre el tema de cuadros y numismática, me gustaría comentar que no sólotienen en su poder objetos con un gran valor histórico y monetario, sino también la responsabilidad de protegerlos y cuidarlos para que nuestra historia no se pierda.

A todos aquellos que se interesan por tener ese tipo de piezas (yo aun no, pero no por ganas sino porque no tengo los suficientes recursos económicos para ello), os lo agradezco de verdad, es gratificante ver personas que no sólo ven el tema monetario, sino el artístico y el histórico, los cuales son capaces de comprar historia y disfrutan con ello.

Saludos

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 19:03 ----------

Nekcab, tocas un tema muy interesante, yo pienso que tienes que valorar en conjunto lo mejor para ti.

A mi no me importaría pagar una comisión si con ello me ahorro otros gastos importantes, por ejemplo, llegué a tener una tarjeta de crédito (con liquidacion mensual) que me costaba 35€ al año, por contrapartida, me hacía un descuento directo de un 10% en carburante y un 5% en el supermercado, como no podia evitar poner gasolina, ni hacer la compra, la cogí, en poco menos de 2 meses ya tenia amortizado el pago. 

Funciono bien durante 2 años, pero al tercero subieron la tarifa a 70€ y quedo un 5% en carburante (con un limite de 70€ por mes) y un 3% en supermercado (con un limite de 100€ por mes), como podrás ver, ya no salia a cuenta y la cancelé (me costó lo suyo, pero afortunadamente en ese entonces tenía buena pasta en ese banco y la pude cancelar con un buen berrinche y amenaza de irme de ahí)

También toma en cuenta la letra pequeña y tienes que estar al loro constantemente, que en general te cambian las condiciones a peor en cuanto pueden y que difícilmente te podrás quitar.

Fernando, tienes razón para los del populacho como yo lo mejor es tener plata, pero es que veo el oro que tengo y me parece muy poco, quisiera algo más antes de dedicarme de llano a la plata. Pero que se le va a hacer amigo, hay tantos deseos y tan poca pasta para cumplirlos que sólo queda tener paciencia y seguir pasito a pasito.

Espero y aún quede tiempo, que me quedan muchos deberes por hacer.

Saludos


----------



## timi (23 May 2015)

esta claro que sin bancos no se puede vivir ,,, pero no pienso dejar nada de valor en ellos :XX::XX: y menos mp o obras de arte custodiadas.:no:
ya hace unos meses me ofrecieron en el banco Santander , sin comisiones de ningún tipo ,,, les tendré que visitar
e ing , pues no esta mal el tema de los recibos domiciliados , que ya tenia en el barclays ,,, en fin , seguiré dándole vueltas al tema , par quedarme con el menos ladron,,,,


----------



## timi (23 May 2015)

para los amantes de Centeno ,,,

El abismo español (con Roberto Centeno) - Economía Directa 22-5-2015 en mp3 (22/05 a las 20:31:16) 01:27:58 4535199 - iVoox

caretas fuera.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes los comentarios que acabo de leer y muchas las cuestiones abiertas...

# raider: No es ningún off topic lo que Vd. plantea y es más, el tema del Arte es una opción más dentro de una adecuada diversificación, pero quizás el único "pero" que tenga es que se necesita "pasta"... En lo personal, en su momento, me hice con una buena "pieza", pero para mi disfrute, de manera que ya me han dicho que ha perdido valor por el uso que le he dado y es que parece que el Arte debe estar poco expuesto al "aire"... En realidad, hoy me lo pagarían bastante mejor que cuando yo lo adquirí, pero si no sucede nada "irremediable", pues se va a quedar como "herencia"...

No sé si se pasará por aquí el conforero miaavg, pero recuerdo haberle leído algunos comentarios sobre la inversión en el Arte y si lee esto, pues le agradeceré que nos "ilustre" al respecto.

# nebcak: ¿Sabes? Yo SIEMPRE he sido partidario de tener las cosas en FÍSICO y lo más a MANO posible... Sin embargo, no hay que obviar lo que comentas y es que no todo el mundo está capacitado para defenderse a sí mismo y menos a su familia, pertenencias, etc. Me consta que muchos "metaleros" tienen los "argumentos" suficientes para determinadas eventualidades... aunque las armas de fuego pueden ser ineficaces si no están "disponibles" en el momento que se precisan. Lo digo porque los asaltos suelen ser por sorpresa y la capacidad de reacción de la mayor parte de la gente es muy limitada.

Podría dar ciertas "ideas", pero prefiero no buscarme "historias", así que sólo diré que muchos objetos de una casa pueden ser armas eficaces, desde un simple jarrón o cualquier objeto de adorno, pasando por unas llaves y yo, por ejemplo, no hay estancia en la que no tenga algo con lo que defenderme, aunque en el cuerpo a cuerpo ando bastante habituado por cuestiones profesionales, así que por ahí ando "tranquilo" dentro de lo que cabe. Y también hay Sprays de autodefensa que son muy interesantes.

nekcab, hace pocos días recibí una consulta de una amiga sobre este tema de "externalizar" sus MPs y mí opinión fue contraria. Se gana en "Seguridad", de forma momentánea, pero como vengan MUY MAL DADAS, pues me temo que por ahí se puede PRINGAR a base de bien. Por ejemplo, he leído algo sobre Singapur y no he podido evitar sonreírme: en la II WW los japoneses la tomaron en un simple paseo militar y eso que creo que tenían una desproporción de fuerzas de 3 a 1... Hoy en día, sería una simple cuestión de horas.

# Refinanciado: ¡Joder! tampoco quería ser tan "crudo"... "Populacho" somos la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo y, por supuesto, yo incluido. Quizás, la diferencia que algunos tenemos es que empezamos en los MPs hace ya muchos años y ya conoces el famoso efecto "bola de nieve"... pero vamos que todavía tengo que trabajar para ganarme las alubías, aunque ya me queda muy "poquito"...

Vamos a ver, si ya tienes Oro, pues intenta "pensar" en "billetes pequeños", luego en la Plata, y es que te será más beneficiosa en según qué circunstancias. Mira, el "problema" del Oro es que cunde poco y siempre parece poco, además las monedas no son tan vistosas como las de Plata y ya salió mi "vena platera". En fin, ese es un tema que debes resolver tú...

# timi: Seguro que encontrarás alguna entidad bancaria y es ponerse en la tarea. De momento, yo lo he conseguido hasta hoy, pero cada vez se está poniendo más complicado...

Y encima en Alemania ya ha llegado el tema de la eliminación del efectivo. Me ha envíado un artículo un amigo de allí, pero no me deja enlazarlo.

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 20:47 ----------

Bueno, he buscado por ahí una "réplica" del artículo y dejo éste...

- Money is Coined Liberty â€“ The Latest Salvos in the War on Cash | StealthFlation

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (23 May 2015)

La información es poder.

No reveleis vuestro modus operandi. En mi caso solo lo sabe mi esposa. Si lo reveláis
creáis una posible brecha en vuestra seguridad. Nadie necesita saber en que gastáis vuestro ahorro...nadie. En mi caso solo mi esposa lo sabe...y no todo. Y por supuesto está advertida de lo que puede ocurrir si lo revela.

No, no me gusta el CHF. Y no me gusta porque precisamente es uno de los "core" del sistema financiero mundial. Y es que estoy convencido de una cosa, y es que cuando esto se venga abajo se vendrá abajo rapidamente. No habrá tiempo para trasferencias, para ordenes de venta, para plantarse en el banco...

Digamos que voy un paso mas allá que Vd., Fernandojcg, y para 2017 quiero tener mi pequeño patrimonio, al alcance de mi mano, y protegido convenientemente.

Incluso vendería mi casa aquí en España, y me compraría otra en otro lugar que tengo ya elegido...pero vender es complicado, aunque este año tomaré probablemente medidas drásticas...después del verano.

Mi impresión, como diletante en esto de la economía no tanto de la estrategia, es que esto es un choque entre dos polos. El polo productivo que se ha trasladado definitivamente a Asia, y contra lo cual el que hasta ahora llamábamos primer mundo se ha visto incapaz de luchar...y el polo financiero que sigue estando controlado por occidente, el poder anglosionista encarnado en 5 o 6 familias, que trata desesperadamente por seguir controlando el flujo de capitales hacia y desde los núcleos controlados por ellos...

Aunque ya se está viendo que los BRIC's ya se están organizando para contrarrestar los ataques especulativos que reciben, como palos en las ruedas a lo que será un proceso inevitable. Pues los BRIC's tienen todos los factores para ser mas productivos y controlar todos los mercados: knowhow, mano de obra joven, capital, y recursos naturales.

Estamos en los estadios iniciales de la próxima confrontación mundial...todas empiezan igual. Guerra comercial, guerra de divisas, guerra informativa o propagandistica...y finalmente confrontación real. Y no esta claro que no vaya a ser nuclear. Desde luego esta posibilidad NO ESTA DESCARTADA POR TODOS LOS ACTORES.

De ahí mi intención de, al igual que atesoro metales, piedras, relojes o monedas...quiero empezar a atesorar rublos.

Ni euros, ni CHF, ni dolares (de estos aún tengo pero es probable que este verano se trasformen también en rublos) ni ninguna otra moneda del bloque OTANICO.

Esas son fundamentalmente mis razones. De estar equivocado, mejor...mis hijas tendrán una vida mas feliz.

El dinero no es lo importante...solo una pequeña ayuda.

Soy un convencido de que no llegamos a 2020 sin un desastre.

Y ojala me equivoque.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Tienes razón, en este tema como en muchos otros debe primar la máxima discreción... Es más fácil que tengamos la visita de "indeseables" enviados por familiares o amigos que los "albano kosovares" propuestos por el conforero nekcab. Por cierto, por donde habito parece que éstos han desaparecido...

B-R-A-X-T-O-N, yo me refería a los CHF "físicos" y, por supuesto, el día que nos den el "palo", NO habrá posibilidad de hacer nada con el dinero que tengamos dentro del Sistema, pero por eso mismo intentamos buscar "alternativas"... ¿No?

No te creas... hay muchos estudiosos que piensan como tú y dan ese año de 2017, pero mi trabajo difiere y da como "cuenta atrás" los años 2016, 2018, 2019 y, finalmente, 2020. Ese último año, podría tener dos vertientes: una de "punto final" y otra de "vuelta a comenzar". Previamente, los años 2018 y 2019 serían muy "turbulentos" y aquí puedes plantearte los peores escenarios imaginables. Bueno, todo esto dependiendo de que mis "recuentos" vayan bien y el 2016 me dirá algo al respecto. Ten en cuenta de que este trabajo es una combinación de Fibonacci y de hechos históricos relevantes acontecidos desde un determinado "punto"... por tanto, es posible que ande equivocado. Sin embargo, si analizamos las fechas previas, el estudio va bastante bien: 2013, 2008, 2000, 1987...

Yo también tengo pensado el residir en otro país, pero la verdad es que no sé si me dará tiempo antes de jubilarme... y aún así, qué quieres que te diga, porque me temo que ningún país medianamente "civilizado" va a quedar fuera de la "quema"...

Mira, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, en los grandes conflictos siempre han ido de la "mano" la Economía y la Geopolítica, especialmente cuando hablamos de controlar los recursos naturales, algo que SIEMPRE ha sido una característica de los Imperios: Romano, Español, Británico, Usano... Se está "vendiendo" que es una guerra entre "dos mundos", pero me temo que esa es la "representación" que quieren que cale en la población de aquí y de allá. Esto es bastante más "jodido"...

¿Confrontación bélica? Muy probable, pero NO NECESARIAMENTE NUCLEAR, aunque sea lo más factible. Actualmente, a nivel militar, hay un arsenal impresionante y se han desarrollado nuevas estrategias de combate que son muy rápidas y destructivas. Realmente, tienen la capacidad de pulverizar el planeta sin tener que utilizar una sola arma nuclear, pero no tengo duda de que los países más débiles SÍ que las utilizarían y eso provocaría un lógico efecto "dominó"...

En cualquier caso, lo mejor para todos es que si llegamos a ese 2020, éste conlleve un "cambio" beneficioso para todo el mundo, aunque el quid de la cuestión es CÓMO se puede conseguir eso...ienso:

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 00:07 ----------

- Producción minera récord de plata cierra el déficit en 2014


----------



## carraca (24 May 2015)

Timi: Era cliente como tu de Barclays, y ahora de CaixaBank " La Caixa" . Me enviaron una carta informandome que me mantenían las mismas condiciones que tenía, es decir cero comisiones en transferencias nacionales y dentro UE, en mantenimiento cuenta, en tarjeta de débito y crédito, etc.
Ayer llegó la primera prueba de todas las promesas, hice una transferencia nacional desde la web de La Caixa, y al pedir el código para ejecutar la operación observo en la parte inferior de la pantalla; 3,75€ al lado de la palabra comisión seguido de algo más, digo algo más ya que de la misma indignación no pude ni leerla. Llame a atención al cliente pidiendo explicaciones y me informaron que esa cantidad es la comisión que pueden cobrar por esa operación, pero que al ser excliente de Barclays no se me cobraba comisión alguna ya que se mantenían las mismas condiciones.
Volví a realizar la transferencia, esta vez confirmándola y efectivamente NO me cobraron comisión.
Así que Timi, de momento estamos con las mismas condiciones que teníamos en Barclays. Todo y eso decirte que tengo cuenta también en ING por si acaso.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 May 2015)

"¿Confrontación bélica? Muy probable, pero NO NECESARIAMENTE NUCLEAR, aunque sea lo más factible. Actualmente, a nivel militar, hay un arsenal impresionante y se han desarrollado nuevas estrategias de combate que son muy rápidas y destructivas. Realmente, tienen la capacidad de pulverizar el planeta sin tener que utilizar una sola arma nuclear, pero no tengo duda de que los países más débiles SÍ que las utilizarían y eso provocaría un lógico efecto "dominó"...

En cualquier caso, lo mejor para todos es que si llegamos a ese 2020, éste conlleve un "cambio" beneficioso para todo el mundo, aunque el quid de la cuestión es CÓMO se puede conseguir eso..."

Pues mire, respecto de lo primero, creo que Rusia está llamada a representar un papel crucial. Es evidente el objetivo del escudo antimisiles Otánico, que no es otro que el asegurar la supresión de la respuesta Rusa. Esto es tan evidente tan evidente, que solo basta mirar un mapamundi con la distribución de las bases OTAN en torno a Rusia. O sea, el escudo está ahí porque los USA admiten en sugeo estrategia una posible guerra nuclear, probablemente de baja intensidad. Pero suficientemente jodida para eliminar un buen porcentaje de la población mundial y de paso dejar nuestra capacidad reproductiva suficientemente "capada". Los high-class tienen recursos suficientes para aislarse en sus palacetes y áreas escogidas libres de radiación. Los bunkers ya los tienen construidos....también muy indicativo.

Yo no sé si la cúpula Rusa coopera en este juego satánico o no, espero que no. A priori no quieren un mundo unipolar, como el que sigue y seguirá patrocinando la OTAN. Y para mi lo mas indicativo, anhelan una unión euroasiática...este hecho ha quedado patente en muchas ocasiones últimamente. Rusia y China no tienen prisa. Las prisas las tienen otros.

Todos los imperios caen, y al yanqui le va llegando su hora. Y luchan contra ello como gato panza arriba. A las pruebas me remito, ni siquiera lo oculltan, subvencionando la revolución de colores ukra, nada menos que 5000 millones de dolares invertidos...
Al igual que en otros teatros, únicamente les mueve la necesidad de que el oro que circula por su venas, que no es otro que el petro-dolar, siga fluyendo merced a las materias primas que usurpan y explotan.

Y en esas están, o por lo menos es lo que nos cuentan. Si son actores lo hacen bien. 

Para mi, como Cristiano, asistimos también a una lucha entre el bien y el mal, entre la sencillez y la soberbia...entre la austeridad y el dispendio vacuo.

Solución???

Probablemente soy mas joven y mas inexperto que Vd., Fernandojcg. Pero si que he aprendido una cosa. Que hay veces en esta vida que una cosa no se puede arreglar si no se rompe antes. Lo que va a ocurrir no puede tener solución, porque es necesario que ocurra para pasar a otro modelo de ser humano.

Porque el problema del modelo de sociedad que tenemos está en el modelo de ladrillo con que está construida.

Y esa catarsis, ese parto, no puede tener otra solución mas que ocurrir...

...y así permitir una nueva era, en la que las prioridades de nuestra existencia cambien.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Mire, NO hay que obviar lo que es EVIDENTE: el poderío militar de los EE.UU. es muy superior al de Rusia y China juntas... Quizás, Rusia SÍ que tiene capacidad de respuesta, pero no la suficiente para ganarle a los EE.UU. una Guerra GLOBAL y como mucho podría optar a unas "tablas", pero yo diría que NI eso... Está claro que en Europa podría imponerse, pero poco más.

Hay que clarificar que el proyecto de escudo de antimisiles es en origen una triada de tres escudos de misiles que formarían un sistema de escudo antimisiles GLOBAL rodeando EUROASIA. Los lugares geográficos elegidos: Europa, Oriente Medio y Asia Oriental. ¡Ojo! porque esta última área incluye tanto el Noroeste como el Sudeste Asiático.

En Europa ya sabemos dónde lo tenemos, más las "avanzadillas" fronterizas con Rusia. Y en Oriente Medio sospecho que algo ya tienen... En cuanto al de Asia-Pacífico, recientemente tanto dirigentes políticos como militares rusos se han quejado de que se está llevando a cabo... Por tanto, de haber una Guerra, todo apunta a que sería GLOBAL, aunque buena parte del planeta quedaría fuera del área de conflicto, pero desde luego las menos "civilizadas".

Está claro que el Imperio se está desmoronando y se nota a todos los niveles, pero estoy convencido de que en su caída arrastrarán a todo el mundo... Tienen un potencial militar tremendo y eso se lo dice alguien que es bastante anti-usano en su aspecto "imperialista", aunque eso no incluye a todo el país norteamericano y que tiene también grandes virtudes, aunque DECLINANDO de forma ostensible.

Bueno, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, a veces se necesitan "soluciones" para "cambiar" el estado de las cosas y éstas pueden ser "buenas" o "malas", así que la resolución de la actual situación pasa porque la gente se rebele contra el Sistema, pero me parece que estoy "soñando despierto", así que me voy directo a la cama...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (24 May 2015)

Un poco de lo que nos espera como esto siga así en nuestra tierra querida. Un saludo a todos y solo de oír a Centeno me da un algo.

Grecia Se Muere, Y Los Medios Lo Callan | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## Bocanegra (24 May 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Un poco de lo que nos espera como esto siga así en nuestra tierra querida. Un saludo a todos y solo de oír a Centeno me da un algo.
> 
> Grecia Se Muere, Y Los Medios Lo Callan | Periodismo Alternativo



Pero no la dejarán morir, es cuestión de imagen y los griegos lo saben y por eso pelean. Cierto que están en una situación muy complicada pero saben que cuanto más la estiren otros estarán más cerca de los griegos. Están esperando refuerzos!!...que llegarán desde Italia, Portugal o España y quizá Francia. UK está por la labor de pirarse de este estercolero llamado UE, y ojo!! que muchos que criticaron la no incorporación de UK a la Eurozona más tarde decían que que bien hicieron.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: El tema de Grecia es una complejidad extrema y es que se han hecho las cosas rematadamente mal, tanto desde aquel país como desde la UE, de manera que alcanzar una solución "Total" al problema es IMPOSIBLE. Seguramente, buscarán "parchear" hasta donde se pueda e hincharán el "globo" hasta que acabe reventando... Y es que Grecia no va a poder pagar NUNCA su deuda y lo mismo que nosotros o buena parte del planeta. Por tanto, o hace un reset o una importante quita de la deuda o el Sistema se va literalmente a la MIERDA...

He leído el artículo de Bucanero y si, recientemente, alguien se ha dado una vuelta por allí o tiene relación con gente de aquel país, ya sabe el grado de miseria en que se vive el día a día... Y no me extraña nada que saliera Syriza elegida en las elecciones generales que se celebraron allí, pero claro gobernar es muy complicado si además te entregan un país en bancarrota y con una fuerte presión internacional. Lo mejor para los griegos sería salir de la UE, al igual que nosotros -no nos engañemos-, ya que el "chapapote" iniciado en Grecia tiene todos los visos de extenderse por todo el Sur de Europa para proseguir su ascenso por las Galias...

La UE es un proyecto fracasado desde los inicios y nuestro país NUNCA debió entrar ahí, pero claro mucho dinero y demás prebendas se han "perdido" por un camino trazado por esos traidores que vendieron todo un país al Neoliberalismo más atroz... y la mejor solución va a ser aquella que no gusta a muchos, pero por miedo a lo desconocido y mientras prefieren seguir "asfixiándose" lentamente en esa pocilga que es la UE...

Y dejo un buen artículo que "engarza" perfectamente con parte de mi comentario...

- Vozpópuli - Las falacias sobre la insostenibilidad de las pensiones (I)

Saludos y Buen día a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 May 2015)

Buenos días, 

Mira por donde, ya salió el motivo verdadero del aquella toma de Palmira por parte del Estado Islámico:

Palmira, la mina de oro para el negocio de Estado Islámico



Spoiler



La toma por parte del grupo terrorista Estado Islámico de la ciudad siria de Palmira no solo representa un duro golpe a la comunidad internacional por la previsible -y mediática- destrucción de las antigüedades protegidas por la UNESCO que componen su entorno. Además, Palmira encierra toda una mina de oro para poder sostenerse a nivel económico.

En el 'modus operandi' de Estado Islámico es clave la expansión y toma de distintas comunidades, porque su financiación depende de los robos e intimidación de los habitantes de cada núcleo, a los que presionan y cobran lo que los terroristas denominan "impuestos" para seguir avanzando. 

Palmira es una fuente de riqueza que Estado Islámico tratará de exprimir al máximo. Pese a los esfuerzos por los responsables museísticos de poner a salvo las piezas artísticas más relevantes, una gran parte de las mismas han quedado abandonadas en las manos de los terroristas. 

Contrabandistas de la zona citados por Business Insider han asegurado que el grupo terrorista se empleará a fondo en colocar en el mercado negro piezas de gran valor. Solo con la destrucción de Palmira, podrían llegar a conseguir hasta decenas de millones de dólares. 

Según The New York Times, Estado Islámico ya ha utilizado la explotación de bienes arqueológicos para financiarse en otras áreas, que han dejado "llenas de agujeros". 

Estado Islámico se apoya en contrabandistas de Oriente Medio que transportan los lotes de antigüedades hasta Turquía, y de allí a países con un mercado negro que demanda estas piezas. Turquía ofrece una frontera porosa, con controles deficitarios que han roto en otras ocasiones, por los que las rutas del contrabando arqueológico se han consolidado. 

Contrabandistas y marchantes del mercado negro ya esperan las piezas de Palmira que no tardarán de llegar a sus manos en los próximos días.



Esta ciudad si que me creo que la vaya a liberar la "democracia", vamos, incluso si hace falta meter un portaaviones ahí (a ver cómo coño lo hacen, jeje), se mete y punto.

Demasiadas molestias para hacerse con un poco de reliquia bárbara no ¿lo creéis?

Como siempre "todos los caminos conducen a Roma..." no se si me entendéis 

Saludos


----------



## frisch (24 May 2015)

B-R-A-X-T-O-N dijo:


> La información es poder.
> 
> .../...



Muy lúcido el análisis que haces. Gracias.
Si acaso discrepo un poco en la última parte. El enfrentamiento entre los dos bloques no tiene necesariamente porqué ocurrir. No te olvides que a ciertos niveles de poder e influencia, la percepción del mundo no es en términos de bloques sino de intereses comunes. Por supuesto, para un militar, llegado el caso, el mundo se divide entre él y el enemigo pero para un Guillermo Verjas (el de mocosoft) no hay enemigos, hay intereses comunes.

Veo más la instauración de un sistema global, esta vez ya no sólo económico-financiero, sino un sistema con unos parámetros de actuación que se impondrán a los ciudadanos*; en caso de que no los cumplan, estos serán declarados enemigos (son los nuevos "enemigos").

*


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: La toma de Palmira hace que aquellos "aficionados" a la Geopolítica tengamos que "reflexionar" y bastante... Lo digo porque esa ciudad es la más importante que el EI ha tomado directamente al ejército sirio y también porque se encuentra muy cerca de una zona vital para el suministro de energía en Siria, aparte de encontrarse a poco más de 200 Kms. de Damasco. Y digo lo de la "reflexión" porque parece mentira que un ejército, por llamarlo de alguna manera, que está formado totalmente por elementos terrestres NO pueda haber sido batido desde el aire... Ya no digo por la aviación de la "coalición internacional", sino por la siria o cabe preguntarse si ésta ya no existe, porque militarmente parece un auténtico despropósito, a no ser que haya "interesado" la caída de esa ciudad. Al régimen sirio para que la comunidad internacional tome "conciencia" y a los Usanos and friends por otras "razones". Cabe preguntarse también sobre el "silencio" de Rusia y China en relación a Siria y si el primer país va a hacer algo MÁS, aparte del uso de la retórica...

# frisch: Tú sigues teniendo una visión muy orweliana de hacia dónde vamos, pero desde el frío análisis geopolítico esto se encamina hacia una Guerra y, posiblemente, Mundial. No estarían gastando ingentes cantidades de dinero en "prepararla" cuando la otra "vía" es mucho más fácil de aplicar y menos onerosa. Además, los sistemas "orwelianos" ya se han dado históricamente o cómo nos "comemos" los períodos donde han imperado el Nazismo, el Fascismo, el Comunismo, las posteriores dictaduras e incluso desde algunas de las tan proclamadas "democracías"...

Y a propósito de Grecia dejo esto...

- Rebelion. Llamada al pueblo griego

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../... porque militarmente parece un auténtico despropósito, a no ser que haya "interesado" la caída de esa ciudad. Al régimen sirio para que la comunidad internacional tome "conciencia" y a los Usanos and friends por otras "razones". Cabe preguntarse también sobre el "silencio" de Rusia y China en relación a Siria y si el primer país va a hacer algo MÁS, aparte del uso de la retórica...




Bueno, y no es por aportar agua a mi molino (por cierto, empiezo a creer que esto de orwelliano es un insulto  mi nick no es Jorge Orwell es Max Frisch, magnífico escritor suizo) pero y es que quizás los "intereses" ahí arriba, coincidan.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Je,je,je... frisch ya sabes que nos leemos desde hace tiempo, y desde otros foros anteriores a éste, por tanto nos conocemos muy bien en el "pensamiento" y sabes muy bien que te tengo en gran estima, aparte de valorar mucho tus comentarios y que me consta que también es así por la mayor parte de los lectores de este hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Quizás, es por llevarte un poco la "contraria" y porque tengo una visión más geopolítica del mundo.:no:

En cualquier caso, ya sabes que suelo colocar mucha información "orweliana" y por algo será... Además, ya sabes que era censurado en muchas ocasiones en uno de los foros donde escribí y todo por ser "conspiranoico"...)

Un abrazo, frisch 

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 12:40 ----------

- THE KEY FUTURE SILVER PRICE FACTOR: Investment Demand, Not Solar : SRSrocco Report


----------



## clapham (24 May 2015)

Entro al hilo , pienso que me equivocado al leer comentarios edulcorados de tu eres wapo ...y tu mas ...no , tu eres listo ...y tu mas ...si es que eres un sol ...y tu mas y me quedo asi : :8: pensando donde esta el Te , las pastries y la enciclopedia edicion 1858 abierta por la F de ferrocarril . ( una novedad ) 
Ahora resulta que ademas de metal-istas son realpolitik-eros . Vamos , que si Mr Rallo se descuida le quitan el puesto . En lugar de opinar de lo que no saben opinan de lo que ignoran y luego ..se quejan de que el clapham no los invite a las tertulias en la King College para hablar de TRENDS ....
Yo pensaba encontrarme aqui algo sobre el vil metal , barbara reliquia de los tiempos de Melquisedec pero NIET , hablan de Palmira , la ciudad esa cuyo unico merito es tener mas de 2000 anos .
De los cientos de miles de muertos , desplazados , mutilados no se habla . 
Eso no importa , solo importa Palmira , porque son piedras con historia . Patrimonio de la Humanidad , como si la Humanidad existiese . 
Luego viene alguien aqui , no voy a senalar con el dedo porque es feo y ademas me cae bien porque em THANKEA , no como otros que son takanos y no sueltan ni un misero THANKS ...y trae una moneda ...
mirad , que chula. ...y todos ....se les cae la baba ...como si algo que representa a un despota pueda ser motivo de orgullo y satizfaccion . Una pausa para revolver las lentejas ....
Y del joro ? si es que este hilo es una excusa para autobombo del ..bueno de el que quiere ser tan listo como el clapham y le queda grande .
A ver con que frasesita se baja ...que tengo al Lao atravezado . 
El conflicto en Siria es una maraton . ISIS se esta desgastando sin que Rusia ni iran , ni China hagan nada . Mientras ISIS toma ciudades en ruinas y arena los rusos completan su despliegue de fuerzas . 
Y los yankis cada dia mas cerca del colapso . Por que Rusia compra freneticamente oro ? 300 mil onzas mas pal bote ? 
Ademas del precio , of course ...Pues porque en caso de una III Guerra Mundial y una destruccion total de las infraestructuras del planeta la reconstruccion se hara a base de ...oro .
Comprad oro . Y plata ...ultimamente me tira mas la plata ...sera porque con los progresos del Gym ya no pesan tanto si tengo que salir corriendo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

- Aberroncho (recopilacion de la hora de Jose Mota) Parte 1 - YouTube


----------



## BRAXTON (24 May 2015)

Luego viene alguien aqui , no voy a senalar con el dedo porque es feo y ademas me cae bien porque em THANKEA , no como otros que son takanos y no sueltan ni un misero THANKS ...y trae una moneda ...
mirad , que chula. ...y todos ....se les cae la baba ...como si algo que representa a un despota pueda ser motivo de orgullo y satizfaccion . Una pausa para revolver las lentejas ....
Y del joro ? si es que este hilo es una excusa para autobombo del ..bueno de el que quiere ser tan listo como el clapham y le queda grande.
.......
Y los yankis cada dia mas cerca del colapso . Por que Rusia compra freneticamente oro ? 300 mil onzas mas pal bote ? 
Ademas del precio , of course ...Pues porque en caso de una III Guerra Mundial y una destruccion total de las infraestructuras del planeta la reconstruccion se hara a base de ...oro .
Comprad oro . Y plata ...ultimamente me tira mas la plata ...sera porque con los progresos del Gym ya no pesan tanto si tengo que salir corriendo[/QUOTE]


Es que me hace reir mucho...aunque a veces no le thankeo cuando se le va la pinza...que ocurre de vez en cuando.

Una pregunta para los que creen en que hay solución...

Cuáles son los dos tres lobbies mas poderosos de USA??

El problema no es tanto Asiático...como occidental.


----------



## clapham (24 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Aberroncho (recopilacion de la hora de Jose Mota) Parte 1 - YouTube[/QUOTE
> 
> Los espanoles son mediocres hasta para hacer chistes
> 
> ...


----------



## Otgermous (24 May 2015)

_Greece does not have the money to make June IMF repayment: interior minister

Greece cannot make debt repayments to the International Monetary Fund (IMF) next month unless it achieves a deal with creditors, its interior minister said on Sunday, the most explicit remarks yet from Athens about the likelihood of default if talks fail._

Greece does not have the money to make June IMF repayment: interior minister | Reuters


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 May 2015)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Inside Job (Revival) No se si seguís a niño becerra. Ese es su último artículo... Y es genial.
En cuanto a la plata, los de forum monetaire dicen haber comprado el 10% de la cartera en plata la semana pasada, pues rebotó fuerte al tocar la mm200. Aunque ellos invierten vía etf, y sólo para especular, y dejando claro que es vía USdólares. Saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (24 May 2015)

Supongo que el negocio del siglo es vender ahora monedas de Oro y plata a los Griegos …. pobre el griego que sólo tenga un número de bits en un ordenador del Banco…..Después del Default la capacidad de compra de los griegos será igual que en la época de Pericles !!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Vamos a ver, estás tratando un tema que tengo más que estudiado y aún sigo en ello... Me refiero, obviamente, a los "lobbies" americanos, y te diré que son bastantes más de los que indicas. Te hago un resumen, porque sobre este tema tengo publicado algo por ahí...

- El Establishment Militar (Lockeheed Martin, Boeing, General Dynamics...). En Europa tienes un equivalente en Bruselas (EADS, Thales, Finnemeccanica, BAE Systems...)

- El Energético: Petróleo-Carbón (ExxonMobil, Chevron, Halliburton...)

- El Financiero (JP Morgan Chase, Goldman Sachs, Citigroup, Morgan Stanley y Bank of America)

- El Sanitario (Pfizer, Amgen, Eli Lilly y, sobre todo, Pharmaceutical Research and Manufactures of America...)

- El Tecnológico (Apple, Cisco, Microsoft, Google...)

Esos serían -para mí- los más importantes, pero podemos añadir también estos otros:

- El Agrícola (Kraft, Monsanto...)

- Tabaqueras como Philips Morris...

- Papeleras como Weyerhauser...

- El de los industriales con la poderosísima US Chamber of Commerce...

- El pro-Israelí...

- La Asociación Nacional del Rifle...

B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ya ves que NO se puede simplificar este complejo tema. Y te equivocas porque en Asia también se "cuecen habas" y los lobbies asiáticos son mucho más antiguos que los occidentales... ¿Te dicen algo las Triadas?

Je, je, je... paketazo: ¿Qué recuerdos, ¡eh!?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 May 2015)

Otgermous dijo:


> _Greece does not have the money to make June IMF repayment: interior minister
> 
> Greece cannot make debt repayments to the International Monetary Fund (IMF) next month unless it achieves a deal with creditors, its interior minister said on Sunday, the most explicit remarks yet from Athens about the likelihood of default if talks fail._
> 
> Greece does not have the money to make June IMF repayment: interior minister | Reuters



Greek hospitals cannot afford painkillers, scissors or sheets as budget cuts bite - Europe - World - The Independent

tela tela , y después vamos nosotros,,,,


----------



## Refinanciado (24 May 2015)

Buenas noches,

Recordáis cuando os dije lo de hacer copia de seguridad en un par de horas?, pues nada, resulta que salí a las 10 de la mañana a pasear con la familia y dejé el ordenador haciendo una copia de seguridad, pues nada, hasta hace poco menos de media hora ha terminado, también estamos vendidos con la tecnología...

Mi mujer salió a votar, me preguntó si yo iba a hacerlo, le respondí que no, no me dijo nada y se llevó al mayor. Lo siento amigos, no puedo hacerlo, pensé que podría hacer el paripé y votar al que viera primero o votar en blanco (digo, un voto en blanco no a votos en blanco o como se llame), pero no siento que no me puedo prestar a esa farsa.

Conozco a muchos de los que se han presentado en las listas (de todos los partidos, mujeres, hombres y lo demás -no me vayan a tildar de xenófobo-) y puedo decir abiertamente que son unos impresentables, amorales y que sólo están ahí para ver si pillan cacho y se tiran 4 años chupando del bote a ser posible con alguna excedencia (y si existe la ocasión de cobrar 2 sueldos, mejor que mejor), vamos que ya están pensando en como echar mano a las endeudadas arcas y enchufar a su pandilla.

Este paripé es una vergüenza porque subsiste a base de deuda, deuda que no pagaremos nosotros, sino nuestros hijos y los hijos de nuestros hijos, no es que vayan a pagar directamente, sino que no disfrutarán de una vida tan holgada y llena de bienestar que se ha vivido hasta hoy, además de que no podrán tener nada como nación, es decir, las empresas del estado (supuestamente con beneficios para el pueblo) serán tan sólo un bonito recuerdo.

Estamos inmersos en un egoísmo extremo en el cual prima el "maricón el último", desde el más pequeño que está inmerso en su mala educación y adoctrinamiento, hasta el más anciano que sólo extiende la mano y pide más.

Hace tan sólo unos pocos días tuve una conversación con varios compañeros del trabajo que están a muy poco tiempo de conseguir la prejubilación, comentaban entre ellos que lo mejor sería prejubilarse cuanto antes para "pillar algo", que todo tenía pinta de acabarse, al menos algo que se llevaran al bolsillo estaría bien.

Aquí sólo aprenderemos a hostias, pero creo que ni eso, nuestros hijos son los que vivirán de una manera muy diferente a la que vivimos, la mayoría de nosotros nos iremos de rositas sin haber sido consientes de mal que hemos hecho precisamente por no ser más considerados con los que vivirán después que nosotros, ni críticos con los que nos mandan.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, yo SÍ que he ido a votar y ahora me voy a cenar por ahí... Me han sentado MUY BIEN los resultados y voy a celebrarlos. Veremos cómo se lo toman mañana las Bolsas...

Refinanciado, NO toda la gente de este país tiene ese perfil que das... pero bueno es tu opinión y es muy respetable. Y, de momento, que yo sepa la deuda ya la estamos pagando HOY todos nosotros y "mañana" espero que nuestros hijos tengan un MEJOR futuro del que ahora se vislumbra.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## timi (24 May 2015)

yo si que he votado ,,, quizás que mi mujer este en una de las listas ha influenciado un poco  nunca antes se había metido en política , imagino también que quiere comprobar por ella misma el grado de corrupción de las instituciones , eso que vemos cada día en la tele y que parece lejano , pero al mismo tiempo nos toca de carca.
ella ya sabe como opino , no es momento de salvar nada , es momento de minimizar daños , igual no ganan , pero ha intentado dar lo mejor de si misma para el pueblo , a esperar resultados toca ....


----------



## Refinanciado (24 May 2015)

Para complementar un poco el tema que lleváis:













Los dueños de el Mundo







Si tiramos del hilo nos podemos encontrar a sólo un puñado de "titiriteros"

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 21:27 ----------




timi dijo:


> yo si que he votado ,,, quizás que mi mujer este en una de las listas ha influenciado un poco  nunca antes se había metido en política , imagino también que quiere comprobar por ella misma el grado de corrupción de las instituciones , eso que vemos cada día en la tele y que parece lejano , pero al mismo tiempo nos toca de carca.
> ella ya sabe como opino , no es momento de salvar nada , es momento de minimizar daños , igual no ganan , pero ha intentado dar lo mejor de si misma para el pueblo , a esperar resultados toca ....



timi, tengo conocidos que han vivido lo que vivirá tu mujer (en caso de quedar), algunos le han pillado gustillo y les va muy bien (a ellos, pero el pueblo sigue igual o peor) y otros han quedado muy frustrados por la mierda que les ha tocado ver, todo depende el grado que descubra las corruptelas, porque también los hay que sólo se presentan cuando toca, firman lo que tienen que firmar y cobran sin enterarse de nunca de que va el tema (como una especie de testaferros).

Suerte y que al menos os toque algo del pastel y que lo aprovechéis para hacer el bien.

Saludos

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 21:37 ----------

Fernando, el tema es que en las elecciones nadie pierde, a todo mundo le fue bien.

Lo importante es saber que sucede con aquellos que "han quedado fuera" por la "democracia", te sorprendería saber lo bien que viven esos que "los castigó el voto del ciudadano".

Incluso hay alguna que era menestra y ahora se dedica a autorizar las ayudas a los emprendedores vía UE, otra que vive a tope en New York con oficina, chofer, piso de lujo, sueldazo, subvenciones, etc. etc y más etc.

De esos casos hay a porrillo, ellos antes de las elecciones ya se han cubierto los riñones y los de los suyos...

Ahora toca mantener a otros más.


----------



## frisch (24 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Este paripé es una vergüenza porque subsiste a base de deuda .../...



A mí me gustaría votar en las elecciones de la agenda de la OCDE, del FMI, del Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea pero me han hecho saber que eso no se vota, se acata, gane quien gane las elecciones, sean cuales sean, se acata.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 May 2015)

Los tres primeros que cita Vd. son los que "cortan el bacalao". Aunque yo les atribuiría una capacidad de influencia a la inversa de como Vd. los ha citado.

No, no se tratad e ser simple o complejo. Se trata de la velocidad de circulación del PETRO-DOLAR. Que es la base del AMERICAN WAY OF LIVE. Que como muchas veces han afirmado los oficiales usanos: "no se discute".

Ese es el quid de la cuestión.

Pero bueno, no vamos a discutir sobre si son culpables tirios o lo son troyanos. Aunque yo tenga también mi opinión al respecto.

Dejémoslo en que anglosión necesita las materias primas de Asia, y obviamente el grupo de cooperación de Shangai no está por la labor. De hecho ya están planeando su proceso de abandono del dolar. Y una de las medidas que llevan ya tiempo implementando es la de aumentar exponencialmente sus reservas de oro.

ESE Y NO OTRO ES EL CONFLICTO QUE ESTAMOS VIVIENDO... Y VAMOS A VER REVENTAR.

Como ve Vd. no me ando con rodeos.

Pero si le parece lo dejamos aquí.

Me van a tomar por magufo, pesao, o monotema, y yo no vine el primer día a este hilo para esto.

He expuesto mi opinión. Naturalmente, si estoy equivocado, mejor...así podré empaparme de otra forma de verlo, y así acercarme mas a la verdad.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Mire, este hilo se creó con la intención de que todo aquel que quisiera pudiera opinar como mejor le pareciera, aunque -eso sí- intentando guardar las "formas"... Y en eso estamos. Dicho esto, cuando hay lugar para debatir, se debate y cuando las opiniones son "dispares" como es el caso, pues tampoco pasa nada y se deja el tema. Tenga en cuenta que el hilo sería muy aburrido si todos tuviéramos la misma opinión sobre las diferentes temáticas que se tocan por aquí.

Está claro que me gusta leerle y entiendo que sus aportaciones enriquecen este hilo, de manera que ya tendremos ocasión de debatir en otras ocasiones. A veces "coincidiremos" y en otras no, pero convendrá conmigo que esto no tiene la menor importancia, al menos en personas ya "formadas"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nekcab (24 May 2015)

Clapham dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por que Rusia compra freneticamente oro ? 300 mil onzas mas pal bote ?
> Ademas del precio , of course ...Pues porque en caso de una III Guerra Mundial y una destruccion total de las infraestructuras del planeta la reconstruccion se hara a base de ...oro .
> ...



Mira que eres cruel.

Ilusionado por ver la conversión de nuestro Clapham en metalero de pro, un referente en la conversión a lo q tanta desconfianza te provocaba.... estaba con el corazón en un puño... para al final resultar ser todo un vulgar sarcasmo.

Clapham... no tienes corazón.

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 23:40 ----------




******* dijo:


> Los tres primeros que cita Vd. son los que "cortan el bacalao". Aunque yo les atribuiría una capacidad de influencia a la inversa de como Vd. los ha citado.
> 
> No, no se tratad e ser simple o complejo. Se trata de la velocidad de circulación del PETRO-DOLAR. Que es la base del AMERICAN WAY OF LIVE. Que como muchas veces han afirmado los oficiales usanos: "no se discute".
> 
> ...



En absoluto: necesitamos un contrapunto al bueno de Fernando.

Y por supuesto: no se me canse usted de recordar eso que tanto le tiene en vilo, pq es precisamente ese recordatorio el que hace que muchos volvamos al duro suelo en este mundo donde las sombras parecen ser la única forma de enterarse (y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa...)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: El porvenir de España. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2015)

Buenos días,

En mi pueblo ha triunfado la abstención con casi un 50% de los NO votos, es todo un logro porque el partido más votado se llevó un 28% de los votos (sobre el total nos da un pírrico 14%), a mi me gustaría saber que sucedería si la abstención llega al 80% (votando sólo los "estomagos agradecidos"), sé que la casta tiene tal desfachatez que aún con sólo una participación de 20% se sentirían "legitimados" para decidir sobre como hundir más al pueblo, pero creo que daría mucho de que actuar a los NO votantes.



frisch dijo:


> A mí me gustaría votar en las elecciones de la agenda de la OCDE, del FMI, del Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea pero me han hecho saber que eso no se vota, se acata, gane quien gane las elecciones, sean cuales sean, se acata.



Ya te digo, pero no lo digas alto que pueden acusarte de terrorista, esos que has nombrado (y algunos más) son el equivalente a la iglesia cuando era la todopoderosa y las leyes que están aprobando en los países "democráticos" es nuestra nueva inquisición, quizás nos toque pasar ocasionalmente por el aro y tengamos que negar a nuestro Dios 3 veces, pero cuando nos sintamos seguros diremos: "y sin embargo, se mueve".

Ahora me viene a la mente lo que sucede con el paripé del no pagar en Grecia, sólo sirve para hacer la pataleta y que los griegos se sientan menos jodidos creyendo que ellos mandan, cuando realmente está firmado y requetefirmado el MEDE, así que poca cosa podrán hacer.

Con la muerte de John Nash, vuelve a los medios la Teorías de Juegos, parece que se utiliza para la toma de decisiones:

_"Nash revolucionó así la toma de decisiones en Economía y sobre todo la Teoría de los Juegos: el área de la matemática que a partir del uso de modelos estudia las tomas de decisiones y las interacciones en lo que se conoce como estructuras formalizadas de incentivos, los juegos."_


¿Qué es exactamente la teoría de juegos?

¿No creéis que también se utiliza en eso de las votaciones? los think tanks no se tocan los cojones, algo harán, además al menos los 2 partidos principales reconocen tener uno (FAES e IDEAS), no me extrañaría nada que todo este batiburillo de partidos y puñetas haya salido de esos sitios, nos conocen más que a nosotros mismos.

Y bueno, ahora veo nuevamente el tema del Ártico, quizás haya un "cisne negro" por ahí, porque la manera en que lo venden los del "Establishment
" en esta ocasión, deja muy pocas dudas sobre quien será el siguiente

Los planes de Rusia para la supremacía en el Ártico


Spoiler



De camino a una base científica del Polo Norte, el viceprimer ministro de Rusia, Dmitry Rogozin, decidió hacer una escala en el archipiélago noruego de Svalbard.

Y unos días después escribió desafiante en su cuenta de la red social Twitter: "El Ártico es una Meca rusa".

Aquello, más que una provocación, fue una declaración de principios.

Como también lo fue el hecho de que años antes, en 2007, el conocido explorador polar y también vicepresidente de la Cámara de Diputados rusa, Artur Chilingárov, colocara en el lecho marino del Polo Norte una cápsula de titanio con una bandera rusa.

"Plantar una bandera en el fondo del Ártico fue una clara muestra simbólica de que Rusia lo estaba reclamando", le dice a BBC Mundo Daniel Añorve, profesor de la Universidad de Guanajuato, México, y autor, entre otros trabajos, de "La estrategia integral de Rusia en el Ártico como eje central de su reposicionamiento internacional".

Fue más bien la ratificación de una reivindicación que venía de 2001, en base a la Convención Internacional de Derecho del Mar de Naciones Unidas (1982).

De acuerdo a este convenio, a los países limítrofes (Canadá, Dinamarca por Groenlandia, Noruega, Rusia, Estados Unidos, Suecia, Finlandia e Islandia) les pertenecen los recursos naturales del fondo marino y su subsuelo situados a hasta 322 kilómetros (200 millas) de su territorio.

Y pueden además solicitar una ampliación hasta los 563 kilómetros (350 millas), siempre que prueben que esa extensión forma parte de su plataforma continental.

Lea también: De quién es el Polo Norte y qué intereses tienen los países que reclaman su territorio

Así que, por las dos acciones mencionadas, y por una estrategia que se puso sobre papel en 2008 y ahora parece estar implementando, el doctor en ciencias políticas y experto en geopolítica de Rusia está convencido de que Moscú busca la supremacía en el Ártico.

Las oportunidades del deshielo
Sin embargo, la investigadora Ekaterina Klimenko, del Instituto Internacional de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo (SIPRI, por sus siglas en inglés) de Suecia, y autora de Russia's Evolving Arctic Strategy (La estrategia en evolución de Rusia en el Ártico), aunque también reconoce los movimientos y cambios de doctrina con respecto al Ártico, prefiere no hablar de búsqueda de supremacía.

Y explica a BBC Mundo por qué: "Rusia es ya una superpotencia en la región. Además de la capacidad militar que históricamente ha tenido en el Ártico, de los cuatro millones de habitantes de la región ártica, un millón son ciudadanos rusos".

¿Pero por qué interesa tanto el Ártico al Kremlin?

La región tiene, aproximadamente, una superficie 40 veces mayor que España, aunque al no tratarse de un continente propiamente dicho su extensión no está definida.

Está delimitada por el Círculo Polar Ártico y comprende el océano Glacial Ártico y las áreas de tierra que lo circundan, pertenecientes a Groenlandia, Eurasia y América del Norte.

El área presenta importantes oportunidades económicas como consecuencia del proceso de pérdida de masa helada, algo que parece imparable. El volumen de hielo marino está diminuyendo a un ritmo del 12% cada 10 años.

La capa helada alcanzó su máxima amplitud de este año el 25 de febrero, 14,54 kilómetros cuadrados. Y se trata de la menor extensión desde que se monitorea el dato.

Con el imparable deshielo, por tanto, cada vez parece más factible el acceso a una ingente cantidad de recursos naturales.

Lea también: Congelamiento en invierno del océano Ártico fue el más bajo en 35 años

Además de depósitos minerales con oro, platino y diamantes, bancos de peces y fauna de importante valor comercial, la Inspección Geológica de Estados Unidos calcula que contiene el 30% de las reservas mundiales no descubiertas de gas natural y el 13% de las de petróleo.

Y ahí radica principalmente el interés de Moscú, en la energía.

Economía basada en la energía
"La de Rusia es una economía basada en la energía", confirma Klimenko. Y es en el área donde tiene el grueso de sus reservas de hidrocarburos, además de 20.000 kilómetros de frontera marítima.

"Los energéticos, tanto el petróleo como el gas natural, son pilares de la economía rusa postsoviética", concuerda Añorve. Pero no sólo eso, añade.

"También son un instrumento de negociación y chantaje político mucho más poderoso que las armas nucleares".

El propio Rogozin, el que describiera el Ártico como la Meca rusa, ya había advertido en 2012 que los intereses del país en la región serían reforzados.

"Si no hacemos esto, vamos a perder la batalla por los recursos", dijo entonces.

Aunque la de los recursos energéticos no es la única razón.

Klimenko también subraya el factor histórico: "Durante la Guerra Fría, el Ártico fue un punto estratégico para sus fuerzas".

Y como consecuencia, hace alusión al simbolismo de la región: "Tanto para el gobierno como para la gente el Ártico muestra que Rusia sigue siendo fuerte, que tiene un gran poder".

Pero más allá de lo simbólico, existen otros intereses tan prácticos como el de la energía.

El deshielo también dejaría abiertas de manera permanente dos rutas: la del noroeste y la del noreste.

La segunda, también llamada ruta de mar del Norte, une los océanos Atlántico y Pacífico a través de las costas del norte de Rusia. Y ofrece, en principio, un camino más barato, rápido y seguro que los corredores comerciales actuales.

Y los motivos militares y de defensa no son menos importantes. "La región tiene gran importancia estratégica para los estados poseedores de una flota de submarinos nucleares", señala una monografía del Instituto Ruso de Investigaciones Estratégicas.

"Desde las posiciones submarinas en el noreste del mar de Barents se pueden alcanzar la mayoría de los blancos importantes en el mundo, porque por aquí pasa la trayectoria más corta para los misiles balísticos en cualquier hemisferio de la tierra", añade.

Lea: Un submarino nuclear ruso arde en el Ártico

Y en una sesión parlamentaria de principios de abril, Vicheslav Shtyrov, presidente del consejo de expertos del Ártico y la Antártica, dijo que existe "una gran posibilidad de que el Ártico ruso sea la primera línea de defensa en caso de un conflicto militar global, porque esa es la dirección más probable de una ataque con misiles nucleares del adversario".

Militarización en marcha
Por ello, el Kremlin creó un nuevo mando militar para mejorar la coordinación y el alcance en el Ártico. Una doctrina que fue anunciada por el propio Putin en diciembre del año pasado.

Con ella se incluyó la región por primera vez en la esfera de influencia de Rusia.

Entre otras medidas, proyecta una nueva agrupación de 6.000 soldados con dos brigadas de infantería motorizada para la zona.

También restablecerá las bases que la Unión Soviética tenía en el Ártico y está construyendo otras nuevas, en el archipiélago de Novosibirsk, al norte de Siberia Oriental, y en la isla de Wrangel.

Lea: Rusia anunció la creación de dos brigadas en el Ártico

Además, la pista de aterrizaje del archipiélago Novaya Zemlya fue renovada para poder recibir cazas de nueva generación y para que se instalen en ella nuevos sistemas de defensas antiaéreos.

Pero, ¿cómo ven el resto de países árticos estos movimientos de Moscú?

A principios de mayo, y como consecuencia del viaje de Rogozin al Ártico, Dinamarca, Islandia, Finlandia, Noruega y Suecia firmaron una declaración conjunta que sostenía que "la conducta de Rusia representa el más grande desafío para la seguridad europea".

Y llamaban a aumentar la cooperación.

Ante esto, Añarve no entiende por qué Occidente ve "con tanta sorpresa" el reclamo ruso.

"En ocasiones sobredimensionamos el joven bully de la política internacional, Rusia. No es menos cierto que Canadá y Estados Unidos tienen sus propios diferendos sobre el estatus de la región", añade.

El primero de ellos, Canadá, informó en marzo que destinará US$3.400 millones para cinco buques de patrullaje en la región.

Y algo similar anunció Noruega, otro de los países árticos, ese mismo mes. Dijo que asignaría US$1.000 millones a la actualización de sus fuerzas militares en la zona.

¿Crimea, un precedente?
¿Y qué tiene que ver una crisis geográficamente lejana, la de Ucrania, en esta percepción?

¿Es mucho decir que Occidente teme que la anexión de Crimea sea un precedente de actuación para el Ártico?

¿Está la desconfianza ganando terreno a la cooperación en la que ha sido modélica hasta ahora el Consejo del Ártico, la organización que integra a los ocho estados del litoral, cinco de ellos miembros de la OTAN?

"Sí, es mucho decir", dice tajante Klimenko. "Rusia cumple con el derecho internacional en lo referente a la región", aclara.

"Además, Ucrania y el Ártico no tienen nada que ver, son regiones muy distintas y Rusia no puede actuar de la misma manera en ambas", añade.

"La política de Moscú para el Ártico no ha cambiado. Existe sobre papel desde 2008 y ahora se está implementando".

Sin embargo, reconoce que lo que antes de la crisis de Ucrania se veía como una modernización de equipos militares se mira ahora con sospecha.

Y hay otro agente que entró en el juego: China.

"Su reciente patrullaje de rompehielos en el Ártico nos permite entender que la lucha por los recursos de la región no se limita a los estados costeros", indica Añarve.

De hecho, Klimenko señala la existencia de proyectos conjuntos del gigante asiático y los rusos y subraya que una colaboración en esa línea en el Ártico sería más que deseable.

"China tiene la tecnología, además de una situación financiera que le permitiría hacer una inversión sin necesitar un reembolso inmediato", asegura. "Y Rusia, por su parte, tiene los rompehielos, la experiencia en la zona, la industria".

Sea entre quienes sea, la experta cree que la colaboración será indispensable para la explotación del área ártica.

"Puede que las buenas relaciones en el Ártico dependan de cómo se desarrollen las cosas en otro lugar del mundo", dice, volviendo a la crisis de Ucrania.

"Cuando termine la crisis será más probable que la cooperación entre países vuelva a ser la que era", señala. "Pero cuándo ocurrirá eso no es fácil de decir".



Os recomiendo leerlo aunque sea con pinzas, ya que patinan en varias ocasiones y ponen de "malo maloso" a Rusia -vamos, como siempre-, incluso dentro tiene links muy interesantes como este:

De quién es el Polo Norte y qué intereses tienen los países que reclaman su territorio

Saludos


----------



## nekcab (25 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> "En mi pueblo ha triunfado la abstención con casi un 50% de los NO votos, es todo un logro porque el partido más votado se llevó un 28% de los votos (sobre el total nos da un pírrico 14%), a mi me gustaría saber que sucedería si la abstención llega al 80% (votando sólo los "estomagos agradecidos"), sé que la casta tiene tal desfachatez que aún con sólo una participación de 20% se sentirían "legitimados" para decidir sobre como hundir más al pueblo, pero creo que daría mucho de que actuar a los NO votantes.
> 
> ..."



Por un lado: me alegro de tan buena "acogida" en tu pueblo 

Pero por otro: la discusión de siempre. Mejor la no acción, o la no acción gestionada con cabeza. Por supuesto estoy hablando del NO-Partido: "Escaños en blanco"

¿A qué se resume todo? ¿A un simple juego de gritarle al mundo que no estoy de acuerdo (me niego a ir a votar), o a un... organizo una implosión controlada?

Evidentemente una vez que ese 50% de NO-votantes quedara reflejada en un parlamento medio vacío, los de siempre iniciarían la corresp.campaña de concienciación anti-filoterrorista de semejantes partídos políticos... pero la NO-acción significa eso: no hacer nada. Pero moverse para efectuar ese mismo grito que en el 1er caso: significa muchISIMO más.


----------



## clapham (25 May 2015)

Ayer por la noche me llama Jaquelin " la lesbiana " , nah una amiga de la infancia , la unica del grupo que se fajaba por el resto cuando un negron nos asaltaba en aquellos turbios anos 90 en los que un pan era un lujo 
tati ...ha ganado Colau . Pero muchacha ...digo , muchacho ...cuelga que te llamo yo por tarjeta y es mas barato ...trankilo , te llamo del trabajo
que buena esta ....ehhh, quien ? la Colau ...? Si , tremendo macho ahora me estoy tocando ...Ay jaquelin por favor ...que asco ...llevas los calsoncillos que te regale ? Si , y las botas militares ...Oye , la Colau esta soltera ?
No se , pero ya sabes ..comunista , feminista , independentista y lesbiana 
podria ser peor ...ser zurda como Obama ...
es comunista ? Si , de hecho es mas comunista que lesbiana 
Bueno si la ves le das mi foto ...Vale , lo hare . cuidate ....saludos al cuco ...
Mira que Di-s es sabio ...le pregunte ...Di-s mandale un rayo a cierto personaje del hilo que me tiene la vida hecha un yogurt y desafia mi ...pos eso Y Di-s ques sabio no le mando un rayo , le mando una lesbiana comunista . Hay peor castigo ? Mira que pasarse toda la vida acumulando metales para tener que venderlos ahora de prisa y corriendo


----------



## Refinanciado (25 May 2015)

nekcab,

Creo que no me he dado a entender, la no acción respecto a la "democracia" es precisamente lo peor para la casta, para que haya un partido de futbol se necesitan 22 jugadores y 3 arbitros, para que ese partido sea mediático y genere beneficios se necesita un estadio y que este se llene, independientemente de a cual equipo apoyas.

Posteriormente, van evolucionando y esos 22 jugadores se multiplican en un montón de estomagos agradecidos y vividores que viven de puta madre a expensas de los que "disfrutan" el futbol, como los chupopteros crecen como las setas, que ya no es suficiente con que el estadio se llene, tienen que "mediatizar" más, así que lo televisan y cobran por ello, aumentando los beneficios, pero surgen nuevos estomagos agradecidos y es necesario ampliar más.

Y todo esto comenzó porque unos van a ver el futbol creyendo que influyen en el partido y que si gana su equipo ellos han ganado también. sin embargo, si no hay espectadores, los jugadores jugarán sólos y con suerte no habrá jugadores, así que no habrá partido.

Piensa un poco, como caso simple: tenemos más chupopteros que Alemania y Alemania casi dobla en población a España (y parece ser que en Alemania hay demasiados), cuando me digan que sólo habrá los políticos y funcionarios mínimamente necesarios, entonces me creeré esta pantimima y quizás vaya a votar.

Ahora suma a los Eurodiputados... que se gastarán en 4 años el PIB de España de 1 año.

Y gane quien gane, el camino ya está marcado y seguiremos por él sin salirnos del guión (pobre del político que se atreva a rebelarse) cual borregos al matadero.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 10:20 ----------

nekcab, continúo -sin querer le dí al botón de enviar-.

Si hay un aumento sustancial en las personas que pasan del sistema, verás que poco a poco se irán organizando y crearán una economía paralela independiente de la casta, no es lo mismo que haya unos cuantos -los cuales son fácilmente controlables-, a que haya más de la mitad, ahora me viene a la mente aquel caso en UK en el cual una familia decidió irse a vivir al campo y le dieron vivienda dentro del sistema, otro caso reciente el de aquella familia en USA que fué demonizada mediáticamente y los padres fueron a la cárcel, quizás haya razones para ello, pero conociendo las prácticas de los massmierda, hay mucho de manipulación en ello.

Mira la respuesta tan drástica que dan los gobiernos ante unas pocas personas que deciden salirse del sistema, es como matar moscas a cañonazos, demasiadas molestias ¿no lo crees?

¿Por qué crees que hay tanta prisa en retirar el efectivo?, quieren evitar a toda costa el surgimiento de nuevas monedas paralelas ajenas al control del establishment, con las cuales la gente puede negociar sin pasos por vicaría y gastos mínimos.

Es demasiada la avaricia, ya no es sostenible, tiene que haber más medios para que la gente se pueda ganar la vida sin pagar tanto por nada.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 10:57 ----------

nekcab,

Para finalizar discrepo en lo que dices sobre la NO Acción, seguir su juego es perder siempre, ese juego está diseñado (¿mediante un think tank, quizás?) para que nunca llegues a tocar la zanahoria -por más cerca que estés de ella-.

Y considero que la verdadera acción es lo que comentó frish en su día en este magnífico post:



frisch dijo:


> Sin querer polemizar (es mi último mensaje sobre sistemas electorales y democracias).
> 
> Una alternativa es la resistencia pasiva (hombre si llegado el momento hace falta la "activa" pues se hace).
> 
> ...



Es así -junto muchas cosas más que se pueden hacer- como se Actúa, en el día a día, el intentar aportar un grano de arena al beneficio de la comunidad cada vez que se pueda, no cada 4 años creyendo que poner un papel en una urna garantizará que unos desconocidos velen por nosotros y nuestros intereses.

Saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (25 May 2015)

Índice de confianza de Investing.com: aumentan las posiciones largas en oro
...
Según el informe, el 63,2% de los actores del mercado mantuvo sus posiciones largas en el oro la semana pasada, avanzando considerablemente con respecto al 45,7% registrado la semana anterior. Una lectura entre el 50% y el 70% señala la tendencia alcista del instrumento.
...


----------



## BRAXTON (25 May 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Mira que Di-s es sabio ...le pregunte ...Di-s mandale un rayo a cierto personaje del hilo que me tiene la vida hecha un yogurt y desafia mi ...pos eso Y Di-s ques sabio no le mando un rayo , le mando una lesbiana comunista . Hay peor castigo ? Mira que pasarse toda la vida acumulando metales para tener que venderlos ahora de prisa y corriendo



Dios N.S. es sabio...y en su sabiduría también hizo un CLAPHAM.
Por algo sería...solo El lo sabe.

La Colau va a ser víctima de sus baladronadas. Igual que lo será PIT, o lo va a ser Chiripas...o igual que lo fue Naniano, o el cuenta nubes.

La política Maese CLAPHAM ...es el arte de lo posible.

Ahora mismo no hay solución para un pais llamado, de momento, España.

Primero porque los Españoles no están preparados para esa solución...han de pasar una catársis. Con mucho dolor y mucha miseria.

Pero, Vd. lo sabe mejor que yo, los brits dicen: la letra con sangre entra¡¡¡

Pues eso...toca sangre.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# Refinanciado: Sabes cuál es mí opinión al respecto de lo que habéis debatido tú y nekcab, por tanto voy a "pasar"... En este tema NUNCA nos podríamos de acuerdo, pero porque la situación del país es la que ES... Si algunos queréis "ignorar" la REALIDAD, pues ese es vuestro "problema"... Mira, soy ácrata y, por tanto, contrario a "votar", pero entiendo que NO hay más remedio que "moverse" en la foto, así que SIEMPRE suelo votar y seguiré haciéndolo mientras pueda hacerlo... y para no hacerlo el país tendría que ser muy diferente.

Y aparte de votar, tengo una fuerte implicación en la ayuda social, es decir que me gasto la "pasta" en ayudar a los demás... Ese es un ejemplo a seguir, porque quizás, y sólo quizás, tú, yo y cualquiera puede verse en el futuro en una situación que requiera también de esa ayuda desinteresada. En mi caso, por una cuestión de edad y Patrimonio, es bastante improbable, pero para los que sois más jóvenes qué quieres que te diga...

Bueno, Refinanciado, esa "disparidad" de criterios es también NORMAL en personas ya "formadas", es decir que cada cual es muy libre de defender sus posicionamientos si los tienen "claro". Por tanto, lo voy a dejar aquí y NO quiero polemizar sobre este asunto, pero agradezco tus comentarios ya que enriquecen mucho el hilo. Además, cualquier día ya tocaremos éste y otros temas mientras nos tomamos unas cervezas...

Y dejo esto para "meditar"...

- ¿Cuánto crece la deuda pública española mientras tú lees este post?

Por cierto, Refinanciado, como te decía ayer la DEUDA la estamos pagando AQUÍ y AHORA... El "mañana" queda muy lejos y con poco futuro a la vista de esto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 15:15 ----------

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- CME va a crear un contrato de futuros del oro para Londres

- ¿Se está preparando Finlandia para una guerra con Rusia?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 May 2015)

saludos ,dejo esto

Seemorerocks: A neutron bomb dropped on Yemen by IAF


----------



## clapham (25 May 2015)

Hay cierto personaje , no...voy a senalar con el dedo al cual el clapham tiene atravezao . El ******* ( que forero tan sabio ) y yo le decimos al clapham que lo deje que el orgullo que no vale la pena el pique ..el clapham en sus 13 yo tengo razon y el no ...quien lo convence ...
En fin , hoy pille al clapham haciendo cuentas ( a boli ) en eso se parece a un cierto Mr " coleccion de 28 tomos tamano bimbo " que son mas de cosas tangibles que intangibles . Hay algo mas tangible que un boli ? 
Me pregunto cuantas onzas de plata :8: podra comprar con la venta de su coleccion ..bueno llamar coleccion a eso es un insulto ..digo , stock de soberanos . Yo le dije que ni se le ocurra numismatear ...que comprara la mas barata , algo asi como las sunshine . Del innombrable no me habla ...
todavia tiene unos cuantos , vendio 3 y se quedo con 3ypico ...
Esto de que haya perdido Espe y haya ganado la Cola Cao no le ha sentado bien y cuando el clapham esta abatido ...come ...( ahora esta comiendose un plato de lentejas cocidas ) con eso del mad max compro como 200 kilos 
yo le dije , es demasiado ...en fin que desayuna , almuerza y come lentejas 
eso si ...tiene la hemoglobina en 25 . 
Entonces que ? porque me he perdido y el clapham no suelta una . Hay que seguir comprando oro o guardar el cash ..Debatamos ...
y si no ...pues a la m...ni un miserable THANKS , todos van para una tal UNAI que le cae al clapham fatal ...menos Braxon y aquellos que le THANKEAN al clapham le cae todo el mundo fatal ...
Yo me lavo las manos ...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo una selección de artículos...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: TAXIS TRADICIONALES: ¿COMPETENCIA REAL?

- Spanish People To Rajoy And His Thieving Hypocrites—–Take A Hike! | David Stockman's Contra Corner

Y ¡Ojo! a este...

- Traders Are Buying Gold & Silver At Fastest Pace In Over A Decade | Zero Hedge

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 20:17 ----------

¿Y esto?

- NUEVAS IMÃGENES DE GRANDES CONVOYES MILITARES EN EEUU |

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: Evidentemente, hay bastante desfase entre los precios de compra y venta en los MPs, especialmente en la Plata. Bueno, es lo que hay y los interesados en este producto deberían tenerlo en cuenta... En mi caso, lo tengo CLARO y sigo comprando, aunque en la Plata ya sólo me dedico al Premium y es que de Bullion ya ando bastante bien servido.

Mira, NO ese ¿"parásito"? está fuera de mis aportaciones al Banco de Alimentos y de las que hago directamente, pero dentro de mis posibilidades, ya que no soy precisamente Bill Gates... Creo que en UK se "parasita" bastante más que aquí y, muy especialmente, los que no son autóctonos como el "colega". Que uno ha viajado lo suyo...

Es posible que mis aportaciones vayan a alguno que no lo merezca, pero ese es un mal menor y seguro que son muchos más los necesitados que las recibirán. Te aseguro que el Banco de Alimentos está haciendo una gran labor y desinteresada.

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (25 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - NUEVAS IMÃGENES DE GRANDES CONVOYES MILITARES EN EEUU |




Lamentablemente no se me carga el link, probaré más tarde. Pero sobre esto llevamos hablando mucho en el post de Grecox.
Jade Helm 15 y tal, voy a poner unos links de las últimas semanas en el spoiler:




Spoiler



Heads Up! More UN Military Police Equipment Seen Going Through Huntsville, Alabama - YouTube

UN Medic Units Photographed On Truck On Due Course To Texas - California Military Train Stretched As Far As The Eye Can See!

650+ UN-white Vehicles Stockpiling Near Texas Pen.



The JADE in Jade Helm 15 Is an AI Software Program - Raytheon – ORIENTED toward your destruction?

JADE = Joint Assistant for Development and Execution: BBN Technologies, Raytheon in conjunction with DARPA

"JADE" is an AI quantum computing technology that produces holographic battlefield simulations, and has the ability to use vast amounts of data being collected on the human domain to generate human terrain systems in geographic population centric locations to identify and eliminate targets, insurgents, rebels, or whatever labels that can be flagged as targets in a Global Information Grid for Network Centric Warfare environments. 

The "JADE" In Jade Helm 15 Is An A.I. SOFTWARE Program - YouTube

https://www.intellihub.com/confirme...osed-texas-walmart-ahead-of-jade-helm-photos/



more than 4,000 soldiers and more than 300 Stryker armored vehicles and other rigs from Fort Carson will participate in a road trip from May 26th to May 30th to the Pinon Canyon Maneuver Site where soldiers will take part in a simulated war called 'Raider Focus'.
http://allnewspipeline.com/1961_Jade_Helm_Warning.php


Sobre Fort Carson, del 2012:

"Around twenty airborne Russian troops with arrive in Fort Carson, Colorado to take part in the training program targeting “terrorists”. It will be the first time Russian soldiers have conducted military training on American territory."
http://rt.com/news/troops-russian-drills-america-214/


----------



## BRAXTON (25 May 2015)

Coño¡¡¡ Y porque en vez de despreciarse no aprenden el uno del otro???

Fernandojcg, Vd. dice cosas de un profundísimo sentido común, y se ve que es Vd. un hombre cultivado, no le veo el sentido a entrar en diatribas estériles para ambos. Faltas de respeto...menosprecios gratuitos...

CLAPHAM es un histrión, un irónico, una persona capaz de hablar consigo mismo, y con cierta gracia la verdad, al menos a mi me hace reir...cuando no a carcajada limpia. Su serie estratego-apocalíptica en el hilo de Ucrania me provoco un esguince de mandíbula¡¡¡ De tanto reir...ojo, pero entre locura y locura tiene destellos muy muy lucidos también. Tampoco entiendo porque él se empeña en lo mismo. Como si esto fuese una competición¡¡¡ Si no somos mas que cuatro desgraciaos incomprendidos que nos refugiamos en un foro porque no podemos hablar de estas cosas con mucha gente¡¡¡ Y nos vamos a tener que llevar mal¡¡¡ Porqué???

No entiendo, al igual que no entiendo lo que ocurre en el hilo de Ucrania, el que se entren en terrenos personales, rencillas estúpidas...me pueden decir para qué???

No hemos quedado en que aquí venimos parar aprender, para compartir información y puntos de vista???

Yo soy un recién llegado al hilo, pero les digo que esa manera de desprecio, de falta de respeto, empobrece el contenido. El hilo de Ucrania la mitad de los días da pena...y es terrible porque hay gente allí, al igual que aquí, que está haciendo una labor I-M-P-A-G-A-B-L-E¡¡¡ Contando la verdad, diciendo las cosas como han ocurrido, no como muchos malhechores hubieren querido que sucedieran.

Ha muerto en accidente de tráfico JOHN NASH. El creía en la cooperación entre seres humanos...una de las mentes más brillantes que ha dado la especie humana. Fue capaz de demostrar matemáticamente que siempre y en todo caso es mas útil cooperar... que odiarse.

Yo le pido a Dios N.S. cada día...que no me permita odiar.

No bromeo...el odio quema por dentro. Pierdes una parte de ti cuando odias.

Discúlpenme si parezco arrogante...no es esa mi intención.

Muy al contrario.

Tengan ambos buena tarde. Al igual que todos los demás buenos conforeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Le agradezco su comentario, pero la verdad yo y la mayor parte del hilo lo tenemos bastante CLARO respecto al "personaje"... Quizás, Vd. desconoce buena parte de la "Historia" y es que el primer "metalero" que le dio "chance" fue "menda lerenda", pero cuando empezó a insultar ya la "cagó"... En cualquier caso, tampoco le negaré que a veces diga cosas con sentido común, pero al poco le entra la vena "bipolar" y por aquí ya andamos -y PLURALIZO- un poco hartos de él...

Además, sus aportaciones informativas brillan por su ausencia y entra en la provocación continúa, aunque yo a veces ignore sus comentarios -y muchas veces ya ni los leo...-. En fin, es una "Historia" ya larga y que es bien conocida en este hilo. Tampoco piense Vd. que él ha escrito mucho por aquí... 

B-R-A-X-T-O-N, suelo desconocer lo que se escribe en el resto del foro, ya que bastante trabajo me da este hilo, ya que aparte de escribir hay que seleccionar y editar la información. Eso no quita para que, ocasionalmente, haga algunas incursiones por el foro. De hecho, cuando empecé en el mismo lo hice en temas de Geopolítica e Historia y recuerdo que mis comentarios fueron bastante valorados. 

Por cierto, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, yo no puedo odiar a clapham por lo que comenta y creo que él tampoco me odia, a fin de cuentas esto es un foro y este es un hilo que pretende ser algo "diferente" a lo que anda por ahí.

Y le aseguro que no tendría ningún problema en tomarme una cerveza con él, al igual que ya lo he hecho con varios conforeros. De momento, la opinión sigue siendo "libre"... Quizás, lo mejor es que lo ignore y créame pero NO le concedo gran importancia.

Gracias de nuevo y Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 22:32 ----------

Como se ha citado a Ucrania, pues enlazo un artículo relativo a este conflicto y que hoy he leído...

- https://dedona.wordpress.com/2015/05/24/mozgovoi-el-asesinato-de-un-lider/

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 May 2015)

Yo también me echaría unas cervezas con Vds. Sin lugar a dudas tengo mas en común con la gente del foro que con los que han venido siendo mis amigos o compañeros de trabajo, con los cuales, lamentablemente, no puedo hablar de estas cuestiones porque se niegan a pensar en las posibilidades que aquí barajamos.

Digamos que aquí me encuentro en mi salsa...entre conscientes.

CLAPHAM, de momento el cash es el rey. Pero nada es inmutable. Y cambiará, y no queda tanto.

En mi modesta opinión, de momento es posible jugar a dos bandas, seguir cargando MP, y otros objetos de alto valor, y al mismo tiempo coquetear con algún valor o algún fondo. Pero ya no va a durar mucho este estado.

El profesor Centeno advierte de un primer temblor allá por septiembre-octubre de 2016...con el fin del QE1, european version.

Yo tengo mi fecha tope para salir de bancos y productos bancarios en verano de 2017. Tengan en cuenta que la paga extra de navidad de pensionistas no estará cubierta, muy probablemente por el fondo de pensiones...entre otras pequeñas lindezas que nos aguardan entre 2016 y 2017.

Lagarde ya propuso en su día una quita sobre el ahorro, o no???

Pues eso, que nadie diga que no sonaron las siete trompetas.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Desde luego, la situación mundial tiene un panorama económico "negro azabache"... 

- Global Trade Dives Most since the Financial Crisis | Wolf Street

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 23:41 ----------

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Bastante de acuerdo con su comentario. Realmente, es difícil encontrar gente que guste de darle al "tarro", quizás porque como dijo Nietzsche: "En la realidad no ocurre nada que corresponda rigurosamente a la lógica." Estamos viviendo tiempos muy complejos y que no pintan nada bien, aunque algunos pretendamos tener alguna "esperanza"...

B-R-A-X-T-O-N, uno de los grandes problemas que afronta nuestra Sociedad es que está demasiado "tecnificada", pero de forma negativa, ya que se pierde el tiempo en auténticas estupideces, en vez de formarse culturalmente... Hoy la gente no lee libros, y menos en su formato "natural", no debate ampliamente sobre cuestiones que nos afectan a todos y mucho menos entienden de algo que no sea del último "pedo" de la Belén de los c... o de cuando se juega tal o cual partido de Fútbol. Así que Vd., yo y muchos de los que andamos por aquí lo hacemos, simplemente, porque NO tenemos la suficiente contrapartida en nuestra cotidianidad. Luego, si ya tienes un carácter como el mío, pues ya no le digo...

Bueno, sobre posibles "fechas" ya hemos comentado por aquí y, más o menos, barajamos las mismas o parecidas. Vamos a ver qué depara el 2016... Y D. Roberto Centeno es un economista al que sigo mucho, bueno Vd. ya lo sabe, aunque en algunos aspectos -los "colores"- difiera bastante con él. Sin embargo, lo considero un buen español y que desea lo mejor para este país y eso siempre es digno de honrar.

Lo de Lagardere es más complejo, ya que pasó del ahorro al Patrimonio en su formato "vivienda" y de hecho creo que siguen teniendo en mente crear un impuesto sobre ella... En su momento, se hablaba de un 10%, pero ya veremos porque esta actual situación económico-financiera NO es sostenible en el tiempo, así que asistiremos a un "reventón" de los que pasan a la Historia, vamos si queda alguien para contarlo...

Hombre, por aquí hace tiempo que tenemos vaticinada una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas y sería muy factible que la viéramos en unos pocos meses (¿Septiembre?). Está claro que la espero para mover mis FI y PP, ya que obtener rentabilidad de forma conservadora es hoy en día muy difícil, por no decir casi imposible... A mí me va bien, pero porque hago pequeñas incursiones en la RV mediante continuos traspasos, es decir una gestión muy dinámica y es lo que tendrían que hacer las Gestoras que se dedican a este menester. Créame si le digo que bato sistemáticamente a las mejores dentro de mí perfil.

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, seguiremos tomando "notas" y aplicando aquellas que más nos convenzan en lo personal... De paso, si las damos a conocer y les sirven a algunos, pues "miel sobre hojuelas".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 May 2015)

buenos días ,,,, pero no dejemos de disfrutar lo que queda de 2015,,,,, o
2016, 2017 ,,,2018 ,,, 2019 , esta claro que la cosa ira a menos y los conflictos y problemas a mas , son tantos los frentes abiertos de aquí al 2020 , que lo normal es que la cuerda se rompa mucho antes.
me encanta este hilo porque se pone cantidad de información variada ,y sobre todo , con gente amueblada y con opiniones distintas , ya es cosa de cada uno seleccionar la información y darle mas o menos credibilidad
Brax-ton , me encanta tu forma de pensar y desde ya te digo que me encantaría tomarme una cerveza , pero con el tema de clap,, no coincidimos . si , dice cosas interesantes , pero mezclada con tantas historias , que cuesta desenmarañar , al menos a mi , eso me quita tiempo . hay momentos para todo , pero cuando el 90 % de los post utilizas el sarcasmo ,a mi me cansa y lo único que consigue es que no lea sus aportaciones . En fin , yo no soy nadie para decir como se tiene que escribir o no , pero nadie me puede decir que leer y que no.

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aunque haya algunos puntos en los que pueda estar en desacuerdo, dejo un buen artículo de opinión...

- Vozpópuli - 24-M: de la Transición a la Movida

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

Buenos días,

Fernando, tienes razón, en ese tema (y supongo que otros más) nunca nos podríamos de acuerdo, ya que lo lo veo completamente distinto a como lo ves, crees que los que no votamos ignoramos la realidad, para mí la realidad es lo que están haciendo los políticos ahora.

Después de estar tirándose los trastos unos a otros durante la campaña, ahora están ávidos por negociar unos con otros, no importa si las promesas de uno chocan con la del que pacta, lo importante es salir en la foto (ellos SI que salen en la foto) y chupar del bote, cual hienas disfrutando su carroña.

Pero lo más irónico de todo esto, es que NADA cambiará y si algo cambia será a peor, ya que se harán pequeñas concesiones unos a otros (que serán las menos favorables para los cuidadanos "normales" -es decir, de los que pagan la fiesta-) para que sus votantes crean que sus candidatos cumplen las promesas, encima serán utilizadas para justificar el aumento del gasto público vía deuda.

También discrepo en lo que dices sobre que la deuda se está pagando ahora, si eso fuera verdad, el total iría bajando, pero todo lo contrario, sube como la espuma, lo que se está pagando ahora son los intereses, el raquítico bienestar social en caída libre y las mamandurrias subiendo como un cohete (incluyendo las nuevas bocas que se suman con los nuevos partidos "liberadores de la casta").

Sobre Clapham, pues que decir, tal y como dice Fernando, ya conocemos a ese elemento desde hace mucho, si alguien le ha tenido paciencia (y mucha) ha sido Fernando, creo que influye a "ahuyentar" a foreros que antes venían habitualmente (por cierto, veo que Estudiante Tesorero pasa por aquí, me alegra que esté bien y le envío un saludo), pero parece que también tiene sus seguidores, en este sentido creo que lo mejor es seguir tal cual vamos, cada uno aportando como crea oportuno y como dice timi, que cada uno decida que leer o no leer.

Y por supuesto, me apunto a las birras, pero no para discutir lo que aquí discutimos a diario, sino para disfrutar los momentos que nos ofrece la vida, como buenos amigos, como colegas de "desahogos" (como la mayoría de vosotros, en mi entorno soy un bicho raro que se abstiene de decir y hacer muchas cosas para evitar problemas).

Saludos


----------



## frisch (26 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Aunque haya algunos puntos en los que pueda estar en desacuerdo, dejo un buen artículo de opinión...



En fin, es un artículo que, sin querer ofender, considero de los de relleno porque me toca rellenar la cuartilla.

Eso del marianismo, felipismo, aznarismo dura lo que dura el congreso del partido que te haya votado. Incluso los dos últimos con sus think tank respectivos no dejan de ser peoncillos. El marianismo durará hasta que encuentren al reemplazante "albertriverismo" chi lo sa?

Un comentador político que a estas alturas del siglo XXI todavía divida "la cosa" en liberalismo y neomarxismo naif, o es que no tenía café cuando se puso a escribir o es que sólo cumple expediente.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

El oro se ha pegado una bajada de al menos 10USD (¡que guay!)en unos minutos y el € le sigue (¡que putada!), está a 1.089 y bajando.

¿Será la apertura de marcados? 

¿"Los mercados" no estarán acogiendo bien los resultados de las elecciones o esto tira más a Grecia?

Aunque odie admitirlo y sea un dato más manipulado que un cubata en una disco, el USD esta siendo el rey

---------- Post added 26-may-2015 at 09:27 ----------

De 1206 a 1194 en unos minutos, parece que la caída de hoy será importante, a decir verdad, es algo menos del 1% lo cual es una mierda de volatilidad pero no es habitual a la lateralidad que nos tienen acostumbrados en estos tiempos.

Leyendo un poco por encima los hilos de burbuja veo un detalle importante, seguimos culpándonos unos a otros por los resultados de las elecciones, si los que les toque gobernar lo hacen mal, será culpa de sus votantes.

No deja de parecerme extraordinariamente parecido con el futbol, si gana "tu equipo" eres el mejor, pero si "tu equipo" lo hace mal, entonces son unos impresentables, encima tus contrarios se reirán de ti haciendote culpable del mal juego de "tu equipo".

A mí me gustaría hacer un poco como en la peli El indomable Will Hunting y decir: "NO ES TU CULPA", es el sistema que está diseñado para que nunca ganes y pierdas todo tu valioso tiempo en intentar cambiarlo desde dentro, lo mejor es NO JUGAR.

Hay otros "juegos" mucho más interesantes y mejores fuera del juego del Establishment, sólo basta mirar más allá y atreverse a salir (con las debidas precacuciones, claro está)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Aquí estamos para expresar nuestra opinión y debatir sobre aquellos temas que nos interesen, así que la mayor parte de los que escribimos estamos por la labor de APORTAR y, evidentemente, fuera de nuestro nexo común (los MPs.) pues tenemos distintas formas de ver las cosas. En el fondo, todos tenemos nuestras "razones" y algunas son hasta "convergentes", pero SIEMPRE se impondrá en nuestro criterio aquellas experiencias y "percepciones" que podamos tener.

Hombre, los resultados electorales cambian bastante las cosas, pero sobre el "papel" y esa es la verdad. El auténtico "test" vendrá con los resultados que se den en las elecciones generales. Que todo va a seguir igual, pues podría ser y también podría ser que NO, a fin de cuentas en España no somos dueños de nuestras propias decisiones y es que la Soberanía Nacional ya hace tiempo que se vendió. Está por ver si la "recuperamos"...

Mira, Refinanciado, soy un tipo muy dialogante y con una gran paciencia, pero te diré una cosa que he aplicado en mi vida personal: yo no amenazo nunca, simplemente ejecuto... Digo esto porque si gente como yo llegará a dirigir los destinos del país, NO nos temblaría la mano y, por consiguiente, mejor que eso NUNCA se produzca... Hay que intentar arreglar este país por las "buenas" y poniendo todos de nuestra parte. No me vale esa dejación de funciones que ejerce buena parte de la ciudadanía del país.

Hombre, si te parece poco pagar intereses sin poder tocar el principal, pues ya me dirás... Ya sabes el efecto que tiene el interés compuesto y lo de la "bola de nieve". Imagina que esto te pasará en tu hipoteca... SÍ, estamos pagando la Deuda, pero AQUí y AHORA.

En fin, Refinanciado, ya nos tomaremos algún día unas cervezas y tocaremos o no -lo más probable- temas como este.

Respecto a que hay foreros que ya no se pasan por aquí, pues NO lo creo. Sí que se pasan, pero no suelen colaborar por varias razones y otros ya han dejado el foro. Tengo relación con algunos de ellos y sé de lo que hablo. Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que el número de visitas a este hilo va en aumento y sigue siendo muy respetado. Algo que hemos conseguido entre todos los habituales y también de aquellos que tuvieron una participación activa en el pasado.

# frisch: El artículo está bien, pero si nos ponemos en un plan muy "intelectual", pues SÍ, tienes razón... pero vamos este es un hilo que pretende llegar a un nivel "medio" y de ahí para arriba. No tengo la pretensión de que este hilo ande por la V sin pasar antes por la G...

Un abrazo, amigos.

---------- Post added 26-may-2015 at 09:45 ----------

# Refinanciado: Siguen "arbitrando" descaradamente. La caída del Oro va acompañada casi en el mismo porcentaje por el par EUR/USD... Si llegamos a saber esto cuando compramos haya por los 1,37...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (26 May 2015)

Nuevo articulo de Unai Gaztelumendi.
Parece ser que los fondos de inversion se ponen largos en oro y los Bancos Comerciales entran con todo en cortos para frenarlo.

En estas batallas siempre ganan los bancos Commercials, porque los fondos tienen dinero limitado (aunque sea mucho, es finito), y a los Commercials la FED les deja todo el dinero gratis de la FED que sea necesario. De hecho los commercials hacen de intermediarios de la FED.








Me quedo con esta frase del articulo de Unai:
_
*Todo análisis técnico si tradeas el oro es inútil sin tener en cuenta el volumen diario y la intuición de qué grupo está largo y quien corto. El que el oro rompa una media 50 / 200 es irrelevante, incluso contraproducente, porque es la señal que buscan para que entres y poder coger la posición contraria. Y como el trading actual son máquinas, HFT y algoritmos, es easy money en un mercado fraudulento y con supervisores de risa. Según para quien, es fácil guiar a las máquinas.*_


Articulo completo:

AnÃ¡lsis COT Oro y Plata 22.05.2015 | Unai Gaztelumendi

El bajon de esta mañana, en horario de bajo volumen justo antes de abrir los mercados europeos parece que va en ese camino de contención de precios.

Me voy a hacer un MEME para mi firma, de esos con Julio Iglesias mirando de frente y apuntandote con el dedo diciendo:

"Puedo Manipular el precio hasta el aburrimiento, y lo sabes".

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

Ya había tardado en sacar el victimismo holocuentista, nunca falla. Sin embargo, él sí que puede insultar y morder la mano que le da de comer sin que por ello se le pueda decir nada, ni mucho menos pedir que tenga respeto.

Si es que el Holocuento después de más de 70 años sigue siendo la gran baza para que muchos vivan de puta madre y abusen de los demás. Ya le quitaría yo la visa, papeles, nacionalidades y demás a los que reniegan del país que los acoje o al menos no respetan a su gente.

El chollo en el que estáis se acabará cuando nosotros nos vayamos a la mierda, a ver de quién cojones viviréis (será de las pocas cosas buenas que sucedan), parásitos, sois unos parásitos que están matando al anfitrión.


----------



## clapham (26 May 2015)

La estupidez se cura aprendiendo . Unos lo logran , otros lo intentan 
El problema de los ibericos es que no tienen sentido comun . No necesitan ni ser invadidos , ellos mismos se fagocitan cainitamente .
Aun creen ( oh ilusos ) que Espana es de ellos . Y asi les va . 
Espana es una colonia , a ver ...repite conmigo : Espana es una colonia 
y encima una colonia pobre , porque hay colonias mas ricas . Y como Espana es una colonia y los espanoles son subditos de 2da lo que piensen es 
irrelevante . Si Espana fuera un pais soberano y los espanoles tuvieran dignidad podriais llenaros la boca diciendo : MI PAIS .
Por favor , Espana no es vuestra . La habeis perdido hace 40 anos cuando murio el caudillo . Espana sera lo que sus duenos quieran . 
Y como sois una colonia del NWO cualquier politica decente y patriotica sera contestada con mas NWO y mas estrangulamiento social . 
Porque en el fondo sois masoquistas . Cainitas , soberbios , irrelevantes 
y masoquistas . Terminareis como Grecia ...bueno , pero ...
los griegos al menos tienen orgullo , los espanoles no piensan en patria sino en su hipoteca , su cortijo y su harem de putas . 
No sinto pena por Espana porque no puedo sentir pena por lo que no existe 
Yo solo veo un pais acomplejado , de subditos acomplejados 
cuya terapia es matar animales indefensos como si eso le s hiciera mas valientes y nobles . Espana no os pertence . Y volvera a sus antiguos y legitimos duenos , 500 anos despues pero mas vale tarde que nunca 
Espana dejara de ser Espana para convertirse en Sefarad y vosotros devoradores de jamon y asesinos de toros sereis los extranjeros a los cuales NO EXPULSAREMOS , sino que exprimiremos y explotaremos como escarmiento por los 500 anos de destierro . 
No lo entendeis ...Espana debe pagar por sus pecados . Y los aqeullos cuyo linaje esta manchado de sangre y oprobio tambien . 
No quedara piedra sobre piedra . Mi tribu gobierna sobre la tuya 
y aun asi se atreven a amenzarnos . O son imbeciles o ignorantes 
peor ...son ambos .

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/QDJntCAle_0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

Veo que a los Reyes Católicos se les coló alguno, seguramente porque renegaron de lo que eran y fingieron convertirse al cristianismo, así son los bipolares que sólo creen en el Dios dinero.

Sólo es cuestión de tiempo, pero primero sufreréis las plagas de lo que habréis creado, por ejemplo, en tu tribu veo una tribu muy machista, el feminazismo lo arreglará muy pronto, seréis obligados a conservar vuestro prepucio porque será una práctica machista, sin embargo, podréis conservar que el rabino os haga felaciones porque el homosexualismo será bien visto.

Después ya no habrá quien os defienda y sufriréis invasiones, eso provocará una mezcla multicultural que dejará en nada vuestras costumbres, las cuales serán mal vistas.

Y lo mejor de todo, podremos defendernos de vosotros y tratarlos tal cual nos tratan sin temer ser acusados de terroristas, será un sueño hecho realidad.

Y bueno, por el bien del hilo, cierro este episodio de "charla" con un bot cm busca-visitas, que creo que estoy escribiendo con un programilla o algo parecido.

Pasando a otro tema, parece que los que decís fechas a partir del 2016 no van tan encaminados, creo que nos están preparando el terreno:

La caída de la inversión enfriará el PIB tras el 24-M, según los expertos


Spoiler



El escenario de pactos, acuerdos de Gobierno y negociaciones que se abre tras los comicios del domingo tendrá un efecto claro sobre la economía española. Es la conclusión que extraen los expertos consultados por elEconomista, para quienes la incertidumbre que ese marco genera hará mella en la inversión productiva. Los economistas advierten de que este tipo de inversiones se parará por completo, al menos hasta después de las elecciones generales, con el consiguiente impacto sobre el crecimiento.

Con todo y, según explica Miguel Ángel Bernal, profesor del Instituto de Estudios Bursátiles (IEB), ese impacto no empezará a percibirse hasta seis meses después de que las inversiones comiencen a menguar, dado que el consumo se mantendrá, por lo que el efecto real se hará evidente ya en 2016. 

*Los efectos, en 2016*
De cara al próximo ejercicio, el último cuadro macroeconómico elaborado por el Gobierno contempla un avance del 2,9% de nuestra riqueza, idéntico al que estima para este ejercicio. 

Son unos cálculos que los analistas de cabecera de este diario consideran demasiado optimistas, sobre todo porque, en su opinión, una vez se materialice el efecto del parón de la inversión, ni tan siquiera el consumo privado será capaz de compensar ese descenso de la inversión productiva. Advierten, asimismo, de que tampoco podrán hacerlo las exportaciones, que actualmente se concentran en bienes de equipo, electrodomésticos o automóviles. Los mismos expertos inciden, además, en que esta coyuntura puede verse afectada también por factores externos.

*Encarecimiento del crudo*
Uno de los que más preocupa, a priori, es el encarecimiento del precio del petróleo, por el lastre que puede suponer para el sector exterior español, pero también para la actividad económica. El barril de Brent ha subido más del 50%, tras el batacazo que lo llevó a cotizar en mínimos a finales del año pasado. En las últimas horas, el Brent cotiza en el entorno de los 65 dólares.

Más aún, el consenso del mercado estima que el precio de equilibrio para el crudo de referencia en Europa se situaría en una horquilla entre 60 y 70 dólares por barril. Y en esa banda, al menos, lo sitúan lo que queda del segundo semestre de este año grandes bancos de inversión como HSBC, BNP Paribas, Wells Fargo o Unicredit. Hay quienes no descartan que el crudo pueda irse, incluso, más allá de ese rango.

*Aumento de gasto y deuda*
A nivel interno, mercados y analistas están muy atentos al escenario de pactos que pueda producirse por otro motivo. Advierten de que la inestabilidad, o la necesidad de lograr acuerdos con los que garantizarse el Gobierno autonómico -o la Alcaldía de turno- pueden traer consigo un incremento del gasto público que haga peligrar los objetivos de estabilidad presupuestaria.

Hemos de tener en cuenta que, sólo este año, España deberá realizar un ajuste de unos 14.800 millones de euros para poder reducir el déficit desde el 5,69% al que despidió el año pasado, hasta el 4,2% al que se ha comprometido con Bruselas. El año que viene el esfuerzo deberá ser de otros 14.000 millones de euros adicionales para poder situar el agujero de las cuentas públicas en el límite del 2,8% establecido. 

Una relajación de ese esfuerzo, a causa de los compromisos y pactos electorales, podría dar al traste con el esfuerzo realizado hasta la fecha. Los economistas consultados inciden, de hecho, en que si el ministro de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas, Cristóbal Montoro hubiera controlado a las comunidades autónomas todo este tiempo, no habría existido peligro de populismos de este tipo. 

Del mismo modo, esa relajación podría tener efectos nefastos sobre otra de las grandes cuentas pendientes de la economía española: el elevado nivel de deuda pública, que alcanzó un récord de 1,047 billones de euros (es decir, cerca del 99% del PIB), de acuerdo con los datos hechos públicos recientemente por el Banco de España (BdE). 

Por si fuera poco, tanto organismos internacionales, como la propia Autoridad Independiente de Responsabilidad Fiscal (AIReF), han advertido en numerosas ocasiones al Ejecutivo de que la senda de reducción de la deuda debiera ser más creíble. Un incremento de nuestro apalancamiento en el tramo final de este año y comienzos del siguiente, podría comprometer aún más nuestra situación.

*Temor en Europa*
Nuestros vecinos no son ajenos a esta situación, de hecho, y según explica el profesor Bernal, el verdadero problema al que Europa teme no es tanto lo que suceda a escala política en Grecia, como que este escenario pueda implantarse en un país de un tamaño y un peso mayor, como España. "España sí desestabilizaría al euro, no los griegos", sentencia. 

Desde Bruselas, pero también desde Berlín, van a seguir muy de cerca lo que suceda en los próximos procesos electorales en nuestro país, ante el temor de que podamos convertirnos, también, en defensores de la relajación de los objetivos fiscales y presupuestarios -ante el riesgo de que cambiemos de bando y nos desviemos-. Sería una situación difícil de sostener, ahora que la Unión Europea trata de hacer malabarismos para explicar la relajación concedida, por ejemplo, en las exigencias a Francia.

*Reino Unido, de perfil*
Esta coyuntura incierta coincide con un momento en el que Reino Unido se distancia a pasos agigantados del proyecto europeo. El Gobierno de David Cameron ya ha anunciado su intención de adelantar un año el referéndum sobre la permanencia en la Unión Europea. Los analistas consideran muy grave que el Ejecutivo británico tome distancia de los problemas europeos y opte por mirar a otro lado.

En suma, los expertos advierten de que la asunción del nuevo mapa político surgido del 24-M, las nuevas medidas de los Gobiernos y los pactos necesarios para configurarlos, unidas a factores exógenos, como el precio del petróleo, y políticos de alcance europeo, ralentizarán el crecimiento del PIB.



Encima lo venderán como si haya sido nuestra culpa por haber elegido "democráticamente" al equivocado.


----------



## Bucanero (26 May 2015)

_Pasando a otro tema, parece que los que decís fechas a partir del 2016 no van tan encaminados, creo que nos están preparando el terreno:

La caída de la inversión enfriará el PIB tras el 24-M, según los expertos
( Click para ver )

Encima lo venderán como si haya sido nuestra culpa por haber elegido "democráticamente" al equivocado.
_
Eso pensé hace un rato cuando leí la noticia. Es un aviso a navegantes. Si os atreveís a separaros del camino que os distamos os espera lo peor. Lo malo es que pueden darnos bien. Es una lucha demasiado desigual. Pero me gusto la idea de elegir quien quiero que me robe. Que banco me robe, que electrica me roba etc...


__________________


----------



## JohnGalt (26 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Y bueno, por el bien del hilo, cierro este episodio de "charla" con un bot cm busca-visitas, que creo que estoy escribiendo con un programilla o algo parecido.



Hola. No he podido entrar en las ultimas dos semanas y lo acabo de hacer y he empezado por atras... y joer, me he perdido... he entrado y he salido otra vez, pense que me habia equivocado de hilo...

Ha sido el momento surrealista de la semana... 

Luego tratare de leer posts mas atrasados... (espero volver a tener una inyeccion de "realidad")...

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

Aviso a navegantes:

Grecia estudia gravar con un 15% el efectivo mantenido en el extranjero 

Barbas, vecino, remojar....


----------



## chema1970 (26 May 2015)

*jj*

Mejor que intenten quitarte un 15% a que te quiten un 100%...




Refinanciado dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes:
> 
> Grecia estudia gravar con un 15% el efectivo mantenido en el extranjero
> 
> Barbas, vecino, remojar....


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Mejor que intenten quitarte un 15% a que te quiten un 100%...



Eso tiene varios matices:

1º.- Si consiguen quitarte el 15% ¿que evitará que te vuelvan a quitar otro 15%? o un 20%, o un 30%, etc. Sabes bien que una vez abierta la veda no pararán así como así.

2º.- ¿Te parece correcto que después de quitarte impuestos por lo que tienes en el banco te tengan que cobrar otro impuesto adicional? El impuesto sobre impuesto ya lo estamos pagando en recibos como electricidad, gas, agua.

3º.- Se escudan en el dinero no declarado y con ello irán a muerte pero, ¿acaso no es un delito y ya está penalizado conforme a las leyes?, con lo cual, no haría falta ese impuesto del 15% sino multa y que se declare ante hacienda conforme a la ley.

4º.- Cuando comenzaron a cobrar impuestos, sólo eran para los "ricos" y toda la gente pobre lo aprobó y aplaudió con las orejas en su momento, ahora todo quisqui los paga.

5º.- Se confirma que el único dinero seguro es el que está en tu poder, el problema del fiat es que si lo tienes en efectivo, la casta tiene una especie de control remoto con el cual juega con el valor de esos papelillos, por lo tanto un día puedes tener un fajo de billetes y con él tener para vivir un par de años y al día siguiente no podrás pagar ni la comida del día.

6º.- Como conclusión, el único dinero válido como seguro y para conservar el poder adquisitivo son los MPs y que tengas acceso directo a ellos cuando desees.

7º.- Los bienes tangibles también vienen bien, pero dependerá de su fecha de caducidad en la cual puedas utilizarlos.

8º.- Los bienes inmuebles no son descartables siempre y cuando puedas mantenerlos durante unos años sin que afecte tu economía (¿habilitando dinero en una cuenta para poder pagar su mantenimiento?, dinero en cuenta = confiscación), porque si son capaces de sacar tu dinero de tu cuenta bancaria, muy posiblemente los impuestos por tener bienes inmuebles también serán altos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, lo mejor es IGNORAR totalmente a ese "pájaro"... La gente que visita este hilo es suficientemente inteligente para discernir por sí sola, así que el SILENCIO y sobre todo NO prestarle atención será lo más conveniente. En el momento en que falte o insulte, pues se le reporta y Santas Pascuas. En lo personal, prefiero no calificarlo ya que él mismo lo ha hecho PERFECTAMENTE. No se puede nacer más INÚTIL...

Respecto a tu último comentario, pues tengo que darte la razón. Vamos, es que ya tienes huevos que algunos se contenten con que les metan la "puntilla"... Luego, más tarde, para adentro y sin "vaselina". Manda cojones...

Y dejo un enlace que reitera lo que estamos viendo venir...

- HSBC cobrará a otros bancos depósitos euros y francos suizos

Saludos.


----------



## chema1970 (26 May 2015)

*pues si*

Muy de acuerdo, Cada día es mas cierto que no tenemos nada, lo que esta en nuestras manos y podamos defender, el resto es mas bien una ilusión para ir tirando, jj



Refinanciado dijo:


> Eso tiene varios matices:
> 
> 1º.- Si consiguen quitarte el 15% ¿que evitará que te vuelvan a quitar otro 15%? o un 20%, o un 30%, etc. Sabes bien que una vez abierta la veda no pararán así como así.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Fuerte "hostia" la que están recibiendo a estas horas los MPs: Oro a $1186,50 y la Plata a $16,675... Aunque las caídas están siendo generalizadas en las Materias Primas y eso suele suceder cuando repunta el USD, algo que ya "vaticiné" días atrás...

En cualquier caso, ya estamos "acostumbrados"... ¿No? Por tanto, PACIENCIA y MUCHA... Esperaremos a ver si volvemos a tener precios más interesantes, aunque ya tengo comentado que el par EUR/USD está distorsionando mucho el precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 May 2015)

Tienes razón Fernando, lo mejor es ignorar.

Una pena que el EUR/USD no acompañe esta bajada de MPs, menudo chollo sería.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un par de artículos bastante interesantes y, más tarde, ya os colocaré algo de lo que estoy leyendo de medios extranjeros...

- VERDADES OCULTAS DE GOOGLE: REUNIONES A PUERTA CERRADA Y JUGUETES PARA ESPIAR A LOS NIÃ‘OS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- AVISOS INQUIETANTES: UNA GUERRA MUNDIAL PUEDE ESTALLAR ESTE VERANO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo las noticias prometidas...

- It's time to worry about the Chinese economy | The Japan Times

- China to launch $16bn gold investment fund | MINING.com

- Sweden Outlines New Bitcoin Tax Regulations and Bitcoin Ban

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace tiempo que vengo comentando que tanto EE.UU. como Rusia están embarcados en el desarrollo de nuevas armas, y cuya capacidad de destrucción va más allá de lo que se conoce en la guerra "convencional"... Os dejo dos noticias relacionadas con ello.

- El ejército estadounidense recibe autorización para probar su arma láser de alta energía - 20minutos.es

- BOEING DESARROLLA UNA NUEVA ARMA DE PULSO ELECTROMAGNÃ‰TICO |

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Buenos días,

El oro se mantiene por debajo de los 1.190USD y la plata de los 16.80USD, lo malo es que el dichoso € no puede superar el 1,09USD, que putada, esta bajada en USD's no es que no haya beneficiado, sino que veo una ligera subida respecto al €.

Parece que lo de la noticia de quitar un 15% de las cuentas en el extranjero de los griegos ha despertado alguna alarmas, en el subforo Bolsa e Inversiones han abierto varios hilos preguntando sobre cómo comprar MP's.

Este no es un tema para dejarlo pasar así como así, dicen que cuesta más cuidar el dinero que ganarlo -al menos eso para mí es muy cierto-, esperemos que el COMEX y los massmierda sigan haciendo su trabajo y consigan seguir manteniendo la calma y sobretodo la discreción en el tema de MP's, que lo que menos nos falta ahora es que se venga la marabunta a comprar MP's como posesos, se nos acabaría el chollo.

Si sumamos esos factores, lo mejor será cargar un poco, por si acaso.

Pasando a otro tema, siguen erre que erre con el fracking:

Here's where the next big fracking boom could be

Ahora toca pasarle el muero a Arabia Saudí, bueno, mientras le sigan lloviendo petrodolares supongo que les dará igual.

Creo que Carmena a "topado con la Iglesia", meterse contra estos pájaros sí que le garantizarán una corta carrera política:

BBVA, OHL, Monsanto, Vodafone, y Blackstone, primeras víctimas de Carmena

Me extraña mucho que no la hayan aleccionado para saber con qien meterse y con quien no ienso: ¿acaso lo hará "La Espe"?

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 08:08 ----------

Fernando, me ha hecho gracia el titular de tu primera noticia:

_"- El ejército estadounidense recibe autorización para probar su arma láser de alta energía - 20minutos.es"_

¿Es un poco irónico no lo crees? como si esa gente necesitara permiso para hacer algo, sabemos de sobra que siempre hace lo que les sale de los cojones, sin embargo, hay que mantener las formas y alimentar la burocracia, ¿no es así?.

Ayer leí esta noticia pero no la colgué, tiene que ver con lo que has posteado:

Why the US is testing hypersonic weapons
No cabe duda que mientras unos van, ellos ya han ido y vuelto varias veces, no es que sean genios, lo que pasa es que juegan con ventaja, tiene la mayor fuerza para conseguir lo que quieran "El monopolio de la creación del dinero".

A saber lo que estarán investigando y desarrollando ahora, porque definitivamente lo que nos muestran está "pasado de moda" para ellos.

Saludos

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 08:16 ----------

Fernando, tu segundo link no funciona, mientras lo arreglas pongo este, tiene que ver con lo del laser:

Air Force wants airplanes with laser cannons by 2022 

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 08:21 ----------

Brutal:

Ghostrider’s Big Gun: AC-130J Gets 105 ASAP; Laser Later 

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 08:46 ----------

De los creadores de ¡Aterriza como puedas! estrenan: ¡Sujetate a la poltrona como puedas!

Rajoy anuncia que bajará todos los impuestos 48 horas después de la debacle del 24-M 

Que desvegüenza, donde digo digo, digo Diego, en fin, a este tipo de cosas estarán a la orden del día durante un tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, hay que "guardar las apariencias" dentro de un Estado "democrático"... ¿No? Conociendo la fuerza que tiene el lobby armamentístico, tanto en EE.UU. como en el resto del mundo, eso de pedir "autorización" es un insulto a la inteligencia... pero queda "bien".

Mira, Refinanciado, realmente la gente no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo avanzados que están los EE.UU., y también Rusia, en el terreno tecnológico aplicado a su aparato militar. Yo suelo leer revistas y también accedo a documentos relacionados con este tema y es impresionante. De ahí, mi comentario reciente de que NO NECESARIAMENTE tiene que haber una Guerra Nuclear, puesto que ya disponen del armamento que puede conseguir los mismos efectos, pero sin alterar fuertemente el medio ambiente. Creo que por ahí van... pero claro hay países que su ÚNICA y efectiva arma de "disuasión" es la nuclear, así que...

Respecto a los MPs NO me preocupa lo que hagan las cotizaciones, pero te diré algo a raíz de una consulta que he recibido recientemente y es que el sector de las mineras, tanto oreras como plateras, están a un paso de derrumbarse. La situación es muy grave viendo los gráficos de muchas de las principales cotizadas. Por tanto, para aquellos que gustan de la Bolsa, no estaría de más que vigilasen ese sector.

Y sobre que la gente vaya a comprar MPs de forma masiva, pues NO lo veo. No hay cultura financiera ni en esto ni en general, de manera que esto sólo lo hacen aquellos que disponen de cierto capital (no hace falta que sea mucho) y ven venir lo que viene, así que buscan salvaguardar algo del mismo. Por otra parte, es lógico...

Saludos y que también tú tengas un Buen Día.


----------



## frisch (27 May 2015)

Al hilo de lo de Carmena, en mi opinión, la llave en la guerra sin cuartel contra el poder de las multinacionales está en la potenciación de lo público. Ya sé que suena a viejos tiempos pero no hay otra manera. Sin soberanía financiera no hay nada que hacer. Empezando por ser dueño de la emisión del dinero.

No se trata de nacionalizar, ésa es una guerra perdida, perdida por dos razones una porque el Estado está quebrado y otra porque el poder de esos grandes grupos es demasiado grande.

Hay que jugar la carta de la creación de un banco público partiendo de cero. Si, por ejemplo, el BBVA crea masa monetaria inventándose el dinero ¿por qué no lo haría el Estado con fines públicos?

Hay un dato que es muy revelador: la creación de dinero se ha privatizado y el margen de maniobra de los Estados se ha visto reducido drásticamente en beneficio de un ente que se supone que es la base de una europa unida cuando, en realidad, ese ente está controlado por esos grandes grupos.

El golpe es maestro, el contra golpe también podría serlo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2015)

Yo creo que la Fed está jugando con el mercado, es decir, maipulación pisocológica.
Cada vez que ven que el USD va perdiendo terreno frente a otras divisas y metales, aparece uno que declara que van a subir tipos pronto.
Así se pueden tirar años hasta que los suban de verdad.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Fernando, el tema es que cuando entra el pánico todo mundo tira para el monte y si algún "amigo director" les da el chivatazo de que compren MP's, creéme que saldrán corriendo a por ellos aunque sea reventando la visa, lo mismo sucedió cuando estaban en máximos, personas que menos esperaba (tocapanderetas de toda la vida) venían a preguntarme, aunque no noté pánico sino avaricia, que es lo contrario a lo que puede suceder ahora. Por cierto, al ver la clase de gente que me venía a preguntar, hizo saltar mis alarmas personales y aumentar mi discreción, en más de algún sitio tuve que vender la moto de que había tenido que vender con pérdidas (más vale que crean que soy un muerto de hambre SIN MP's a que piensen que soy un "SEÑOR" con MP's -y muy confiscable y robable-).

Frisch, es que esa es la base de la guerra real que vivimos, el no dejar a los supuestos estados soberanos crear su propio dinero, los que lo hacen ven impotentes como el sistema se va comiendo su valor respecto a los otros fiats (sumado a la jeta de la mayoría de sus respectivos gobernantes).

Todo esto tendría la fácil solución de que cada estado emita su propia moneda conforme a sus capacidades y que su valor tenga como base cosas reales (recursos, mano de obra, tecnología, tenencia de MP's, etc.), evitando a toda costa la emision descontrolada de dinero.

Lamentablemente ya sabemos como acabará esta historia (el timing es otra guerra y dificil de acertar, pero el desenlace es seguro).

No soy contrario a llevar "cierto control" a nivel macro, porque como podrás ver, el problema de que cada uno se lama su cipote es que normalmente cada uno tira a su parcela, mira esta infografía:

Los europeos sobre la deuda griega y la renuncia al euro






Eso no evitaría guerras cada dos por tres, así que unas políticas globales generales no vendrían mal, pero como siempre, las cosas se hacen en contra los intereses en general.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2015)

*frish* las grandes multinacionales hace años que crean su propio dinero. Por ejemplo el Santander con sus "míticas" ampliaciones de capital liberadas, Iberdrola, y todas las que se te ocurran.

Emiten papel nuevo que sacan al mercado y los "pardillos" de turno lo acaparan pensando que es inagotable ese invento...el de la dilución eterna me refiero.

Me preguntaban hace poco si pensaba que el Santander volvería a cotizar a 15€ o más, y dije que era imposible, desde que empezó a emitir ampliaciones liberadas, ha doblado la masa accionarial. Al ritmo de entre un 6%/10% de media anual, no era difícil.

Pues eso mismo pasa a diario en el Dow Jones, Nasdaq etc. ampliaciones y más ampliaciones para capitalizar...el negocio no es que tu empresa genere flujos de capital vía negocio...el negocio es cotizar en un mercado importante y emitir papel y más papel...ese es el negocio y esto no durará ya mucho más, pues no se puede cubrir deuda con más deuda o con dilución eternamente. (es lo mismo que hacen en macroeconomía los estados con las QE, pero aplicado a la micro empresarial)

Por otra parte en cuanto a lo del armamento que comentáis, yo poca idea tengo del tema, pero ya os dije hace tiempo, que desde las bombas atómicas de la 2 GM , ha pasado mucho tiempo, y estoy seguro que si USA quiere barrer un país del mapa a día de hoy, con apretar un par de botones "game over" y sin armas nucleares...entended que no se supo de la bomba atómica por parte de las masas, hasta que se usó, pues lo mismo pasará (espero que no pase), el día que se use una nueva arma de destrucción masiva, que estoy seguro que las hay sin "efectos secundarios", incluso armas capaces que dejar un país entero sin comunicaciones, luz, chips etc...sin necesidad de matar a nadie directamente.

Por lo demás, el oro haciendo su labor de defensa, no pretendáis obsesionaros con grandes subidas, no creo que sea fácil romper en unos meses el 1400$/Oz, pero pasará, me juego mi reputación a que pasará. ¿cuando?...ahí no me la juego.

Pensad que es tener algo mejor que el dinero ahí invertido, pues quizá el dinero mañana ya no se use, pero el oro/plata, se seguirá usando mientras el hombre sea hombre. Y si no se ve el horizonte muy despejado, mejor oro que papel, al menos en el porcentaje apropiado para cada uno.

Un saludo y buen día a todos...gracias por los aportes, admito que no soy capaz de leer todo lo que ponéis, pero lo que leo, es interesante.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2015)

Ahora que mencionas las Santanderes, he visto que las Bankias están en caída libre. Si se ponen más baratas que 1 euro me planteo comprar.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Como siempre, las hoja de ruta es inamovible gobierne quien gobierne y si hace falta adelantar un poco los pactos para cumplirlos, se adelantan y punto

mariano adelanta los pactos para la implantacion de la base americana en moron 

¿Que consecuencias tendrá? "Sólo" otro misil Ruso con destino a Morón a golpe de click o quizás algo mas?


----------



## BRAXTON (27 May 2015)

Spoiler



La estupidez se cura aprendiendo . Unos lo logran , otros lo intentan.

Los hay que ni lo intentan. El proceso de aprendizaje es continuo. Solo que hay gente que en su soberbia se cree en posesión de la verdad. Sin embargo, como dice el proverbio, EL HOMBRE NECIO ASEVERA...EL SABIO DUDA. Las personas mas sabias con las que yo he charlado, son muy humildes. Creo que es porque se dan cuenta de que todo el mundo puede equivocarse. Esta certeza no está al alcance de todos...por simple que nos pueda parecer. El ser humano es un pozo de ambición y orgullo. Y pocos pueden escapar a esa maligna carga genética.
El problema de los ibericos es que no tienen sentido comun . No necesitan ni ser invadidos , ellos mismos se fagocitan cainitamente .

Asi es. Esa parece ser nuestra condena. Es una constante histórica mal que nos pese. Así hemos sido doblegados y esclavizados muchas veces. Y así seguimos hoy día. Destino??? No creo en el destino. En mi humilde opinión, EDUCACIÓN.

Aun creen ( oh ilusos ) que Espana es de ellos . Y asi les va . 
Espana es una colonia , a ver ...repite conmigo : Espana es una colonia 
y encima una colonia pobre , porque hay colonias mas ricas .

Esto es muy discutible. Lo de ser pobre pobre es relativo. Por ejemplo, en agricultura y ganaderia podríamos ser ricos. Supongo que no te gusta la carne de cordero, pero la que traen de aquellos lares por los que tu pastas, es un verdadero asco. Aunque la pongan a mitad de precio sigue siendo un verdadero asco. Preguntale a uno de tus colegas con los que compartes el almuerzo de lentejas si prefieren unas chuletas a la brasa de cordero galés, o de corderito lechal castellano...se pirran.
En sí España es un pequeño continente, cosa que la climatología no deja de afirmar... y tiene una fuente de energía, el sol, que con la debida tecnología, que ya está en camino, le haría totalmente independiente de los combustibles fósiles. También minerales muy importantes, que aún se esplotan pero controlados por terceros paises. Naturaleza, naturaleza única y exuberante. Cultura, un crisol de culturas donde se cruza lo asiático, con lo africano, con lo europeo...Gastronomía, arte...patrimonio inmaterial que dicen hoy. Pobres??? No sé...creo que es exagerado. Mejor modestos. Que además es como deberían sentirse, modestos, pero soberanos. No esclavos de anglosión. Que es como han dejado nuestros pesimos gobernantes a Expaña.

Y como Expana es una colonia y los expañoles son subditos de 2da lo que piensen es irrelevate.
Si y no. Si implosiona...Europa, y yo creo que todo el sistema, se va a tomar por el culo. Luego, todas las medidas que estamos viendo, QE a la europea, todos los mecanismos de rescate de la banca que han sido activados, etc etc no es porque carezcamos de importancia. Digamos que es importante seguir teniendonos controlados. Por eso PODEMOS ya está en nómina...al igual que en breve CIUDADANOS también lo estará (ya han pasado ambos por vicaría, yanki y patria)...por tanto si ponen tanto empeño es porque no es que sea irrelevante del todo. Ni siquiera los griegos lo son. Lamentablemente es una colonia de anglosión...porque los traidores gobernantes la han vendido. Y la ciudadanía ha sido tan idiotizada por la ingeniería del "bienestar" ...que ya no saben discernir entre lo fundamental y lo superfluo...careciendo de todo rastro de espíritu crítido. Una minoría lo conserva. El resto son mansas ovejas.

Si Espana fuera un pais soberano y los espanoles tuvieran dignidad podriais llenaros la boca diciendo : MI PAIS .

Tienes razón, por mucho que a los "conscientes" nos duela. Expaña no es soberana. Y probablemente tampoco tiene dignidad...no puede ser de otro modo cuando sus enemigos ancestrales, la pérfida albión, la trata como a escupidera...como a sus perros. Y los amos (casta), cobran su dádiva y tiran del collar para que los expañoles meneen la colita...o hagan una cabriola cuando el amo YANKI (anglosionista) lo ordena. Es lamentable y doloroso...pero la verdad es la verdad dígala Agamenon...o su porquero.

Por favor , Espana no es vuestra . La habeis perdido hace 40 anos cuando murio el caudillo . Espana sera lo que sus duenos quieran .

Lo primero es correcto. Lo segundo no es exacto. Siempre y cuando la situación no se les vaya de las manos. No se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo. Ni siquiera a un pueblo tan aborregado y desunido como el hispanistani. La historia una vez mas, es nuestra maestra. El pueblo, dizque, español ha sido capaz de lo peor...y también de lo mejor. La situación político económica se va a pudrir...veremos con que resultados. Todas las posibilidades están abiertas.
Y como sois una colonia del NWO cualquier politica decente y patriotica sera contestada con mas NWO y mas estrangulamiento social . 

Saben que la UE, máximo exponente del control anglosionista (invento suyo), tiene sus días contados. El sentimiento anti europeo crece por momentos. Son conscientes de ello. Por otro lado ven que los desequilibrios son cada vez mas fuertes y que no podrán controlar todos los factores ante los vaivenes geoestratégicos que llegan...la UE implosionará. Veremos que viene después. Tampoco tengo muchas esperanzas, no creo en soluciones globales. Solo en individuales. Pero no se puede ser tan categórico. La realidad es poliédrica.
Porque en el fondo sois masoquistas . Cainitas , soberbios , irrelevantes 
y masoquistas . Terminareis como Grecia ...bueno , pero ...
los griegos al menos tienen orgullo , los espanoles no piensan en patria sino en su hipoteca , su cortijo y su harem de putas . 

Mal que me pese tienes razón en esto último. Como decía Julián ZUGAZAGOITIA: no hay mayor enemigo de lo español, que el español mismo. La envidia es el defecto nacional, y el morbo el mayor divertimento. Siempre para desgracia de hispanistan. Aquí nunca se permitió educar a las generaciones de españolitos bajo el lema de: la unión hace la fuerza. Aquí, a diferencia de la Europa del centro y norte, cuanto peor le va al vecino, mas me regocijo en su sufrimiento...mientras a mi no me toque, que le den por el culo y que se joda. Desde luego, el sentimiento de pertenencia como mucho da para llevar la camiseta de la selección de España. 
El mundo publicó una estadística que decía, creo recordar, que solo el 16% de los expañoles estaría dispuesto a coger las armas para defender Expaña. Y después de toda la ingeniería social aplicada, sobre todo vía movimientos progresistas/pseudosocialistas, mucho porcentaje me parece. Aquí por lo general, los sentimientos que despiertan los símbolos "nacionales" oscilan entre el odio y la indiferencia. Complejos...complejos a tutiplen... sería largo de explicar.

No siento pena por Espana porque no puedo sentir pena por lo que no existe 
Yo solo veo un pais acomplejado , de subditos acomplejados 
cuya terapia es matar animales indefensos como si eso le s hiciera mas valientes y nobles . Espana no os pertence . 

Yo, no siento pena por los expañoles de hoy. Me embarga una profunda y honda pena por aquellos españoles de ayer que se esforzaron y entregaron su vida pensando que con ello contribuían a lograr algo positivo y bueno para el porvenir se sus compatriotas. Tanta sangre vertida...tantas ilusiones de mejorar tu patria...para qué...para ahora vernos a los pies de nuestros pérfidos enemigos...traidores, ratas sin ningún atisbo, siquiera, de honor. Esa es mi pena.
No me identifico desde hace años con el expañol medio. Se puede decir que soy un bicho raro entre la que fue mi gente. Desperté en este foro a una nueva vida...en la que nisiquiera me siento español. Si no mas bien criatura de Dios N.S., y ciudadano del mundo. Cada uno recogerá aquello que ha sembrado. Y para esto NO HAY SOLUCIÓN.

Y volvera a sus antiguos y legitimos duenos , 500 años despues pero mas vale tarde que nunca.

Desbarras. Y lo haces por joder. Pero das en hueso. Vosotros, postrados ante el maligno como estáis, recibiréis vuestra recompensa también. La historia os ha zurrado bien, sois orgullos y soberbios, pero diferentes de los expañoles. Tenéis mas codicia, mayor ambición...mas maldad. Volverá el que clavasteis en el madero, creyendo que así acabábais con la semilla de esperanza que El ya había sembrado. Y como buenos servidores del orgullo revelado, seréis juzgados. No veo nada bueno en vuestro futuro como pueblo. Es el mas terrible.

Aunque no creo que seas creyente. Eres un tipo práctico...pero también provocador. Lo cual me divierte.

España dejara de ser Espana para convertirse en Sefarad y vosotros devoradores de jamon y asesinos de toros sereis los extranjeros a los cuales NO EXPULSAREMOS , sino que exprimiremos y explotaremos como escarmiento por los 500 anos de destierro .

No confundas deseos con certezas. De momento les habéis puesto la soga. Veremos si sois capaces de llevar a los expañoles hasta el matadero. Los expañoles aun se parecen al toro al que adoraban, y están dejando de adorar. Cornean...son imprevisibles muchas veces. b

No lo entendeis ...Espana debe pagar por sus pecados . Y los aqeullos cuyo linaje esta manchado de sangre y oprobio tambien . 
No quedara piedra sobre piedra . Mi tribu gobierna sobre la tuya 
y aun asi se atreven a amenzarnos . O son imbeciles o ignorantes 
peor ...son ambos .

Todos debemos pagar por nuestros pecados. Eso es el libre albedrio. Vosotros habéis elegido vuestro camino. Pero te diré una cosa que no sabes. Todo camino de odio es un camino de débiles. El odio nunca podrá ser tan fuerte como el amor. El odio destruye a aquel que lo cobija dentro de sí. Y como cobijadores de odio, el pueblo judío estará condenado al fracaso a perpetuidad. Cosa que la historia confirma.

Gobernais porque desde lo alto así se os ha permitido. Y como os fue dado, se os retirará ese privilegio. 

El pueblo "elegido", en el pecado lleva la penitencia.




Contesto a nuestro SEFARADI particular...Señor que Cruz¡¡¡

El que quiera leerlo, ahí tiene el spoiler.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 May 2015)

Pues ...no me has thankeado...me lo apunto.

OJO POR OJO¡¡¡


----------



## timi (27 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, hay que "guardar las apariencias" dentro de un Estado "democrático"... ¿No? Conociendo la fuerza que tiene el lobby armamentístico, tanto en EE.UU. como en el resto del mundo, eso de pedir "autorización" es un insulto a la inteligencia... pero queda "bien".
> 
> Mira, Refinanciado, realmente la gente no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo avanzados que están los EE.UU., y también Rusia, en el terreno tecnológico aplicado a su aparato militar. Yo suelo leer revistas y también accedo a documentos relacionados con este tema y es impresionante. De ahí, mi comentario reciente de que NO NECESARIAMENTE tiene que haber una Guerra Nuclear, puesto que ya disponen del armamento que puede conseguir los mismos efectos, pero sin alterar fuertemente el medio ambiente. Creo que por ahí van... pero claro hay países que su ÚNICA y efectiva arma de "disuasión" es la nuclear, así que...
> 
> ...




solo un comentario al respecto ,,,, ayer empezó la segunda temporada de buscadores de oro  , me trague la primera , y al ver que empezaba la segunda , me lo miré
no es nada del otro mundo , pero viendo un solo capitulo de esta serie , llegas rápidamente a la conclusión de que el oro sin que pase ningún evento raro , en 5-10 años tiene que subir ,,, y mucho , miraros un capitulo , y veréis los costos de producción que tienen , problemas de todo tipo ,,, dedican la mitad de la temporada , simplemente a recuperar lo invertido , y con suerte luego sacan algún beneficio ,,,,


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Eh, que el que se lavaba las manos era Romano, la tribu esa era la de los triles en el templo.

ienso: Aunque también veo mucho de Judas, no olvidéis que le pagaron 30 monedas de... PLATA y que -según ciertos individuos- no podrá vender.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 May 2015)

lo interesante aquí, también seria tener acesso a "herramientas" de autodefensa, con la misma facilidad que hay en los USA...en donde es más difícil comprar una botella de vino que una Glock...:


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

timi dijo:


> solo un comentario al respecto ,,,, ayer empezó la segunda temporada de buscadores de oro  , me trague la primera , y al ver que empezaba la segunda , me lo miré
> no es nada del otro mundo , pero viendo un solo capitulo de esta serie , llegas rápidamente a la conclusión de que el oro sin que pase ningún evento raro , en 5-10 años tiene que subir ,,, y mucho , miraros un capitulo , y veréis los costos de producción que tienen , problemas de todo tipo ,,, dedican la mitad de la temporada , simplemente a recuperar lo invertido , y con suerte luego sacan algún beneficio ,,,,



He visto algunos capítulos, pero me estresa bastante porque quiero ver con más detalle la maquinaria que utilizan pero no sueltan prenda (ideas madmaxistas y tal, jeje) ya que cambian los planos muy rápidamente, la mayor parte del capítulo se dedican a tirarse los trastos entre ellos, supongo que es para atraer audiencia.

Pero en el fondo de tu comentario tienes toda la razón, la mayoría no es consiente de lo que implica obtener unos gramos de oro (energía, trabajo, maquinaria, destrozos al medio ambiente, etc.) que lo raro es el precio que hay ahora (precio basado en el esfuerzo que se requiere para ganar unos papelillos e intercambiarlos por dinero real) no sea mayor.




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> lo interesante aquí, también seria tener acesso a "herramientas" de autodefensa, con la misma facilidad que hay en los USA...en donde es más difícil comprar una botella de vino que una Glock...:



Leí un comentario de un forero en el cual dice que no es tan dificil obtener la licencia y con ella armas (que es más fácil que sacarse el de conducir), respetando unos mínimos y tipos de armas puedes tener bastantes.

Claro, de la manera como se consiguen en USA ni de coña, pero acceso a armas relativamente fácil, lo hay.

Aunque te hablo de "leídas", quizás alguien con experiencia de verdad (no un enteradillo como yo) pueda aclararnos el tema.

Saludos

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 14:44 ----------

El Rajao ha puesto sus barbas a remojar


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Lo que yo comentaba ayer sobre la delicada situación de las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de MPs es algo que está AHÍ, es decir se pueden comprobar las cotizaciones y los gráficos. Eso es INELUDIBLE.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que el Oro, y también la Plata, vayan a seguir "anclados" en el tiempo en este aburrido lateral/bajista que vivimos. No creo que haya que esperar tantos años como para que alcancen un precio bastante JUSTO y que está muy por encima de los actuales. Si nos lo tomamos con "filosofía" y a largo plazo, los MPs son de los mejores activos donde colocar ALGO de capital.

# El hombre dubitativo: Realmente, NO es complicado obtener una licencia de armas y sólo hay que estudiar un poco. Supongo que en la web de la Guerdia Civil tendrás suficiente información al respecto.

Y dejo esto...

- Goldman Sachs revela los factores que harÃ¡n estallar la economÃ­a global - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, de nuevo por aquí, APORTANDO... Os dejo un buenísimo artículo de Claudio Vargas y lo que son las cosas, también es "Quevediano"...

- Cambios Siderales - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Y ahora la culpa del fracaso del fracking es..... ¡ IRAN !

Nuevo frente en la guerra contra el fracking: Irak inundará el mercado de petróleo 


Spoiler



Irak ha llevado a un nuevo nivel la estrategia de la OPEP para defender su cuota de mercado global. El país planea incrementar sus exportaciones de petróleo un 26% hasta un récord de 3,75 millones de barriles al día el próximo mes.


Este paso supone un nuevo ataque al fracking de EEUU y va en sintonía con la estrategia de Arabia Saudí de mantener los precios del petróleo bajos para que los productores estadounidenses se queden fuera del mercado por la menor rentabilidad de sus productos. 

Para poner en contexto, esos 800.000 barriles diarios extra que pondrá en el mercado Irak suponen más de lo que produce al día otro miembro de la OPEP como Qatar. 

En cualquier caso, estas previsiones iraquíes no tienen por qué cumpirse, pero si indican lo que podría venir en el futuro para el mercado petrolero. De hecho, según los datos recogidos por Bloomberg, Irak no consiguió alcanzar su objetivo para junio de 3,1 millones de barriles diarios. 

Pero lo que está claro es que cualquier incremento iraquí significará que la OPEP supera todavía más su objetivo de producción de 30 millones de barriles diarios, tal y como explica el banco de inversión Morgan Stanley. 

Irak, pese a la amenaza del Estado Islámico, ha conseguido incrementar sus exportaciones de petróleo desde el sur chií, donde operan compañías como BP y Royal Dutch Shell, así como desde el norte kurdo, que el año pasado llegó a un acuerdo temporal con el gobierno federal del país para exportar petróleo de manera independiente.


Irán admite que no lo ha hecho sola, sino que tuvo ayuda de Arabia Saudí :bla:

Ahora irad esta otra noticia:
Un chico de 14 años condenado por yihadismo a dos años de cárcel 


Spoiler



Un Tribunal austríaco condenó al menor por decir en Internet que quería participar en la guerra de Siria y que tenía planes para cometer atentados terroristas en Viena.

De nacionalidad turca y residencia en Austria desde hace ocho años, cumplirá al menos ocho meses de reclusión. Podrá salir en libertad condicional si se somete a tratamiento psicológico.

Su abogado, Rudolf Meyer, advierte que quien aisla radicaliza: “Hasta cierto punto la exclusión social provoca discriminación. Si los estados occidentales no ven que tienen que gastar dinero urgentemente para luchar contra la radicalización, no va a ser solo él sino que serán también otros muchos miles de jóvenes”. 

Tras el divorcio de sus padres, el menor condenado empezó a ver en Internet vídeos de propaganda del llamado Estado Islámico que buscaban reclutar a combatientes extranjeros en países occidentales.

El menor recopiló información para cometer un atentado contra una de las dos principales estaciones ferroviarias de la capital austríaca.


Aunque leyendo un poc por encima, parece estar completamente justificado y es verdad que si alguien es capaz de cometer delitos graves tales como el asesinato, sea juzgado conforme a la ley tenga la edad que tenga.

Aunque no paseis por alto ciertos matices como:_ "...por decir en Internet que quería participar en la guerra de Siria y que tenía planes para cometer atentados terroristas en Viena."_ y _"El menor recopiló información para cometer un atentado contra una de las dos principales estaciones ferroviarias de la capital austríaca."_

Cuidadín, están demonizando a la hinternec y cualquier cosa que escribas puede ser utilizada en tu contra, lo cual ya se había visto anteriormente, pero creo que esto cada vez irá a más.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: Pues, la verdad, creo que todos deberemos de empezar a ir con cuidado con respecto a lo que comentamos en la "Red"... En lo personal, en cuanto esto se complique más, habrá que ir con "pinzas" en el tratamiento de según qué temas y ya veremos si con el tiempo no tendremos que utilizar otros medios de comunicación, menos fáciles de "rastrear"...

Dejo unos artículos interesantes...

- INDICIOS DE GUERRA EN EL ESTE DE EUROPA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Â¿VUELVE LA CAMPAÃ‘A DEL MIEDO SOBRE LA GRIPE AVIAR? |

Y este artículo merece una detenida lectura... "Algo" está pasando alrededor de la Plata y parece que también hay interés en "tumbarla". Por cierto, timi, ya te comentaba que las mineras plateras estaban en una situación difícil y este artículo "apuntala" lo que decía ayer sobre un posible "derrumbe" en las cotizadas y que parece que acabará ocurriendo, a no ser que ocurra otro "algo" que impulse las cotizaciones...

- Something BIG Is About To Happen To Silver : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 May 2015)

Buena noches,

Fernando, brutal tu link de Claudio Vargas, sería mi hoja de ruta si no fuera porque hay 2 factores imprevisibles que pueden cambiar la balanza, el primero es lo del tema geopolítico, el cual el mismo admite que necesitaría otro estudio para aclararse y el segundo es la energía.

El lo solventa con los oleoductos, pero el llevarlos llenos es otro cantar, aunque también está tomando en cuenta al de Arabia Saudí (lo cual me ha sorprendido) que está "medio cambiando" su postura, ya que China es su mayor cliente.

No lo sé, pienso que de ser ciertas sus perspectivas éstas serán mediante cambios muy profundos y traumáticos para los que ahora viven bien. Lo que me parece interesantísimo son sus superciclos y la gran similitud con España cuando esta era la que cortaba el bacalao.

Quizás en tu estudio hayas visto similitudes parecidas y habrás llegado a conclusiones similares, pero como lo dije anteriormente, esto no puede llevarse a cabo sin cambios brutales ni tomar en cuenta la energía en deceso y el potencial armamentístico del que ahora corta el bacalao (lo más seguro es que muera matando).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: El artículo de Claudio Vargas en BUENÍSIMO. Además, creo que es historiador, aunque en el pasado haya discrepado con él en algunos aspectos, ya sabes que la Historia también suele ser "interpretativa". Por ejemplo, yo no creo en esos ciclos tan amplios de 400-500 años...

Es normal que haya encontrado similitudes en mi estudio, pero las tengo con Claudio Vargas, Llinares, Barba, etc. y no te cito los de habla extranjera que son bastante más numerosos... Quizás, mí estudio sea más específico y es que intenta, mediante la Prospectiva, encontrar una "fecha" aproximada al "cambio", "colapso" o como queráis denominarlo.

Sinceramente, creo que Vargas no ha querido "profundizar" todavía en un aspecto tan esencial como es el de la Geopolítica y eso hace que al artículo le falte un cierto "acabado"... Luego, tienes razón en que la Energía va a ser el auténtico "Caballo de Batalla" y aquí el Imperio va a jugar sus cartas hasta el final.

En fin, por desgracia, vamos a vivir tiempos muy revueltos y son bastante preocupantes las noticias que nos llegan de países que se están preparando para la guerra en el Este de Europa y también en el Norte, recordemos la noticia que enlacé sobre Finlandia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Lo acabo de colocar en el principal, pero por supuesto no puede faltar también aquí. Se trata de un excelente artículo de Manlio Dinucci...

- El califato que Estados Unidos quiere, por Manlio Dinucci

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 May 2015)

Hola, que tal?...vengo de thankear al clapham en su discurso sobre la soberanía de España, no le falta razón.

Al resto cuando os lea ya os thankearé o no...

Por cierto, y hablando de soberanía, que igual es un offtopic pero ahí va:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-5-297-refugiados.html?posted=1#post14256020

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 23:55 ----------

Y que os parece esto?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-0-250gr-de-oro-8lereles.html#post14256096


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2015)

Interesante...

- Kiss Your Pension Fund Good-Bye | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (28 May 2015)

Bueno, aprovecho este mi último post para despedirme de todos los conforeros, y daros las gracias a todos; especialmente a Fernando.

Acabo de recibir un privado del Administrador, conminándome a descargarme la aplicación ahorro.net, bajo apercibimiento de baneo en caso contrario.
Así que me marcho yo.
Si no me banea (ahora ya a petición propia de baja), requeriré la misma en la dirección prevista.

Hasta siempre.


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2015)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Bueno, aprovecho este mi último post para despedirme de todos los conforeros, y daros las gracias a todos; especialmente a Fernando.
> 
> Acabo de recibir un privado del Administrador, conminándome a descargarme la aplicación ahorro.net, bajo apercibimiento de baneo en caso contrario.
> Así que me marcho yo.
> ...



Yo tambien recibi ese privado y ni caso,supongo que lo hayan recibido unos cuantos mas.


----------



## satu (28 May 2015)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Bueno, aprovecho este mi último post para despedirme de todos los conforeros, y daros las gracias a todos; especialmente a Fernando.
> 
> Acabo de recibir un privado del Administrador, conminándome a descargarme la aplicación ahorro.net, bajo apercibimiento de baneo en caso contrario.
> Así que me marcho yo.
> ...



Pero que lo dice de coña macho, vaya lloricas sin sentido del humor estais hechos :ouch:

Un poco de spam con coñitas se digiere mejor.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2015)

Respecto al spam, "no sé si era un administrador, ni lo miré", siempre hay que entender que todo tiene un costo. Esta web, sea mejor o peor, hay que alojarla, mantenerla y un sinfín de pijadas que llevan más tiempo que dinero. Tenemos que entender, aun que no aceptar, que el spam es un mal menor para la supervivencia de este "pequeño estado de libre opinión".

*juan_cuesta* como dice tu Nick, todo en esta vida "cuesta", así que no ganamos nada si te vas, entiende que aquí estamos para sumar "haciendo o no piña", así que mejor quédate.

Un saludo y este que escribe se va a producir un rato. Buen día a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 May 2015)

Respecto al spam de nuestro hamado lider, hombre, no os lo toméis tan a pecho, yo me lo tomé a broma, me hizo reir porque es más o menos la manera de como se ve al líder en el foro (en broma, claro). 

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con paketazo, no es fácil llevar un foro ni mucho menos barato, es normal que se busque maneras de como rentabilizar su negocio, además es el sitio en donde podemos "coexistir" las personas como nosotros.

Igual, a más de alguno le podrá servir, no olvidéis a las almas en pena que están ávidos de ayuda básica, recordad que en el programa "Ajuste de Cuentas" había cada caso para alucinar (creo que incluso los de ese programa tuvieron bastante contacto con este foro si no es que salieron de aquí).

Juan_Cuesta, no te lo tomes a mal, recuerda que este no es el único hilo, por ejemplo mira la guardería, verás que hay un "humor" similar al que utilizó en su mensaje, algunos incluso lo han aprovechado para abrir hilos sobre el tema con humor similar.

Somos pocos y si se nos van algunos, quedaremos menos.

Ahí ahí paketazo, levanta al país, que yo ya he terminado algunas cosas que tenía muy urgentes y estoy a la espera de otras, mientras tanto lo llevo bastante tranquilo.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 May 2015)

Desde luego que hay errores y ERRORES, algunos dicen que las casualidades no existen:

U.S. military mistakenly ships live anthrax to labs in 9 states 


Spoiler



The U.S. military mistakenly sent live anthrax bacteria to laboratories in nine U.S. states and a U.S. air base in South Korea, after apparently failing to properly inactivate the bacteria last year, U.S. officials said on Wednesday.

The Pentagon said there was no known suspected infection or risk to the public. But four U.S. civilians have been started on preventive measures called post-exposure prophylaxis, which usually includes the anthrax vaccine, antibiotics or both.

The four face "minimal" risk, said Jason McDonald, a spokesman for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which has begun an investigation of the incident. The four were "doing procedures that sent the agent into the air," he said.

When anthrax becomes airborne, it can cause a deadly illness called inhalation anthrax. That occurred in 2001, when anthrax sent through the U.S. mail to government and media targets killed five people.

The anthrax, which was initially sent from a Utah military lab, was meant to be shipped in an inactive state as part of efforts to develop a field-based test to identify biological threats, the Pentagon said.

"Out of an abundance of caution, (the Defense Department) has stopped the shipment of this material from its labs pending completion of the investigation," said Pentagon spokesman Colonel Steve Warren.

The CDC said it has launched an investigation of the mishap.

"All samples involved in the investigation will be securely transferred to the CDC "or affiliated labs "for further testing," spokeswoman Kathy Harden said, adding that CDC has sent officials to the labs "to conduct on-site investigations."

The mishap comes 11 months after the CDC, one of the government's top civilian labs, similarly mishandled anthrax.

Researchers at a lab designed to handle extremely dangerous pathogens sent what they believed were killed samples of anthrax to another CDC lab, one with fewer safeguards and therefore not authorized to work with live anthrax.

Scores of CDC employees were potentially exposed to the live anthrax, but none became ill.

That incident and a similar one last spring, in which CDC scientists shipped what they thought was a benign form of bird flu but which was actually a highly virulent strain, led U.S. lawmakers to fault a "dangerous pattern" of safety lapses at government labs.

ANTHRAX SENT TO GOVERNMENT AND PRIVATE FACILITIES

In the latest case, the Army's Dugway Proving Ground in Utah reported in March 2014 that gamma irradiation had inactivated the anthrax stock in question, and along with another Army facility, began shipments that continued through April 2015, a U.S. official said.

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the suspected live anthrax samples were sent to U.S. federal, private and academic facilities.

The anthrax was sent to laboratories in Maryland, Texas, Wisconsin, Delaware, New Jersey, Tennessee, New York, California and Virginia, officials said.

The four civilians receiving post-exposure prophylaxis are in Delaware, Texas and Wisconsin. "Workers who were not in the same area at the same time are not at risk," the CDC's McDonald said.

The sample sent to South Korea was subsequently destroyed, the Pentagon said.

On Friday night the Maryland laboratory alerted CDC that it had a live sample; by midday on Saturday, the laboratories were notified, the official said.

Experts in biosafety were astonished by the latest lapse.

"These events shouldn't happen," said Stephen Morse of Columbia University, a former program manager for biodefense at the Pentagon's Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency.

Scientists working with the most dangerous pathogens follow a "two-person rule," never handling samples alone. The second pair of eyes is meant to insure scientists take proper precautions during experiments.

Two people should also vet shipments of supposedly killed anthrax. "We can put greater safeguards in place," Morse said. (Additional reporting by Lisa Lambert; Editing by Sandra Maler, Eric Beech, Andrew Hay and Leslie Adler)



No lo sé, con tantas maniobras que están llevando a cabo ahora, esta notica no me parece que haya sido a causa de algún error, pero en fin, todo puede suceder.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 May 2015)

Buen artículo de Claudio Vargas, en mi modestísima opinión.

...y es que normalmente el ser humano olvida con facilidad y tiende a repetir los mismos errores. En todo tiempo, inconsciente (voluntariamente?) en lo tocante a sus debilidades.

"*En este sentido, es divertido observar como los rusos, los indios y los paquis han enterrado rápidamente las viejas rencillas históricas con China en aras del bien común.*"

En parte si, y en parte no. La primera parte del aserto es correcta. La segunda incompleta. RUSIA es consciente del adversario que tiene en frente. No lo menosprecia, al menos no en el momento presente...el borracho hizo mucho daño, gracias a Dios llego el Zar.
Al igual que son conscientes de esto, a estas alturas de la película, todos los paises que albergan recursos energéticos en Asia, o cualquiera de sus apéndices.

La sangre del imperialismo anglosionisma, el petro-dolar, debe seguir fluyendo...es la esencia de su imperio.

Digamos que Rusia se ha dado cuenta que su fuerza reside en formar un bloque asiático...Rusia aislada de este bloque se desintegraría en varios pedazos. Y todos conocemos el procedimiento, aquí.

No es meramente un afán "neomercantilista" sino mas bien, CUESTIÓN DE SUPERVIVENCIA.

Respecto al dinero, hijo bastardo de la política, no es que sea infiel...es que además es cobarde. El polo productivo se ha trasladado a Asia, como dije el otro día en el hilo de la prima de riesgo, los intentos de anglosion por controlar los flujos de capital, que ahora irremediablemente y progresivamente serán atraidos por la ECONOMÍA REAL que se centra en el continente asiático, son ridículos y penosos. Como muestra el reciente ataque al rublo.

Y esto en sí es lo peligroso... sin duda, lo tengo no claro sino cristalino, los bandidos se echarán al monte. Moriran matando.

Estados Unidos, y su cohorte de sionistas, no entregarán "la cuchara" por las buenas. Agotadas todas las vías propias de una guerra de divisas/comercial...tomarán otra serie de determinaciones que pondrán en riesgo la vida de todos nosotros.

Esto para mí, a día de hoy, es una certeza. Y los hechos y los personajes al mando no dejan de confirmar estos extremos. No en vano todos son hijos de familias judias o cripto judias.

Y por supuesto, por encima de todos ellos, la "gobernanza mundial", el nuevo orden...que como no podía ser de otra forma, todo lo hará por "nuestro bien".

De la pérfida albión, que decir que no se haya dicho ya. Nacieron piratas, vivieron como piratas...y morirán como piratas.

No se puede servir a varios señores al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 May 2015)

Pues parece que lo del Antrax se lo han tomado en serio ¿será el sustituto del ebola?

Possible anthrax sample destroyed at U.S. Air Force base in South Korea 

Creo que aquí podemos decir que han hecho un "problema-acción-solución" completo

¿Desviar la atención quizás?

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 12:51 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> No se a ustedes pero a mi el que la plata esté
> 
> Venta 31,10 gr = 29 €
> 
> ...



Rescatando este mensaje me gustaría añadir unas cosas:

Evidentemente así como lo planteas es una estafa, pero considero que se debe tomar como la "pérdida máxima".

Es decir, por muy mal que te vayan las cosas, tienes asegurado un precio mínimo de compra al instante, ojo con esto último.

Eso quiere decir que si te surje un imprevisto en el cual no puedes esperar a vender a un precio más razonable, siempre puedes obtener fiat por tus monedas.

Te pongo unos ejemplos basandome en los precios que has puesto:

Si tienes paciencia, es muy posible que puedas venderlas a un precio ligeramente superior al de compra (29€) ya que es un precio muy competitivo respecto al mercado, por ejemplo a 30-31€ y aún así sería un precio a menudeo que no estaría mal.

Si tienes algo de prisa, las puedes ofrecer a 27€ y me parece que te las quitarías en un plazo muy corto de tiempo (dependiendo de las garantías que ofrezcas al que se las vendes).

Si quieres quitártelas rápidamente, te aseguro que a 25€ lo consigues.

Ahora, a muy muy malas y que no se venda nada y que tu prisa por obtener fiat sea vital (lo cual me extrañaría), siempre puedes llegar con tus monedas y recibir esos 15€.

Es como el caso de los carlillos, siempre puedes asegurar un precio mínimo de venta.

En cambio, por poner de ejemplo, una acción, se puede ir a 0 tranquilamente y tú no podrías obtener un valor mínimo.

Por eso, cuando se hagan estimaciones, siempre hay que hacerlas tomando como el peor de los casos el precio mínimo de compra.

Yo lo he hecho y a pesar de la pérdida brutal que me conllevaría, sigo pensando que es un buen seguro y sigo cargando.

Saludos


----------



## timi (28 May 2015)

a 29 la onza ,si solo vas a por la plata , es mucho , actualmente se puede comprar sin problema entre 20-21 y si se busca un poco a precio spot.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 May 2015)

timi dijo:


> a 29 la onza ,si solo vas a por la plata , es mucho , actualmente se puede comprar sin problema entre 20-21 y si se busca un poco a precio spot.



Y por debajo de 19, en concreto 18,50 si se las compras al adecuado



Spoiler



Tu hombres es... NECHO :fiufiu:



El tema es que si alguien compra una a 29€ es porque tiene otros intereses más allá del bullion, ya sea un gusto en particular (y en eso hay precios mucho más elevados) o quizás espera una revalorización numismática independiente de su contenido en bullion.

Lo importante es que quitando todo los subjetivo, siempre te quedará un valor muy objetivo por el cual lo podrás vender.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Juan Cuesta: Realmente, lamento mucho su marcha y entiendo sus razones. Por cierto, si me banean la cuenta ya sabéis a qué se deberá... Agradecerle sus colaboraciones y, sobre todo, las palabras de aliento que siempre ha tenido para conmigo y con este hilo. Sin embargo, espero que aunque ya no registrado, SÍ al menos nos siga leyendo... Y ¡Suerte!

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Buen comentario, pero a nivel geopolítico sigo planteándome muchas cuestiones y, últimamente, estoy recibiendo mucha información de ese tipo y que necesito "procesar" o más bien "digerir", porque "tela"...

Hay muchos aspectos que sigo sin ver "claros"... Por ejemplo, el pasado año estuve leyendo una documentación relativa al plan de defensa que estaba elaborando la India para defenderse simultáneamente de un ataque procedente de China y Pakistán... Eso no "casa" para nada con muchas de las cosas que nos están "vendiendo".

Y dejo dos artículos sumamente interesantes...

Uno que va en la "línea" de B-R-A-X-T-O-N y de muchos de los que soléis colaborar...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La elite que dirige el mundo Parte I

Y este es "curioso"... Como la "desconfianza" se extiende dentro de los propios Estados Unidos...

- Texas creará su propio Fort Knox para almacenar su oro físico

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 16:00 ----------

Lo he puesto en el principal, pero he tenido que cerrarlo, ya que tarda en descargar... También lo dejo aquí, pero si queréis leerlo ya aviso que tarda, bueno de momento...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...-transicion-hacia-un-modelo-bancario-corrupto

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (28 May 2015)

Bueno parece que si que estan decididos a eliminar el cash.

REUNIÃ“N SECRETA EN LONDRES PARA ELIMINAR EL DINERO EN EFECTIVO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

En cuanto a Claudio Vargas es de lo mejorcito de este país. Vamos que estamos con un pie en la tumba hablando economicamente. 

Y por más que avise a los de alrededor mia nada de nada. Soy como el loco que se sube en un cajon en medio de una calle. Eah que le vamos a hacer. Trataré de morderme la lengua la proxima vez porque la gente no ve más alla de sus narices. Y que conste que no me creo mejor que nadie pero sus mentes estan cerradas. bueno ya me he desahogado. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## frisch (28 May 2015)

El Gobierno finlandés envía cerca de 1 millón de cartas a otros tantos reservistas avisándoles que se mantengan preparados para integrar su unidad de combate.

Finland calls one million troops with 'event of war' alert amid growing Russia tension | World | News | Daily Express

Finland tells 900,000 reservists their roles 'in the event of war' - Telegraph


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bucanero: Te gustó ¡eh! el ejemplo de paketazo de "predicar" subido a dos cajas de cervezas... Bueno, no eres el único en esa "soledad" fuera del hilo, aunque en mi caso no hay capacidad de respuesta y se quedan, simplemente, "pasmados"... Es más, cuando hablo de una posible guerra futura en Europa ni siquiera intentan contradecirme. Tampoco te preocupes y hazlo por ti y los tuyos... Y las "recomendaciones" que siempre reitero: Despensa + "X" y MPs: Oro en formato "pequeño" y mejor la Plata en según qué situaciones.

# frisch: Ya se veía venir... Añadí la noticia sobre Finlandia cuando recordé que el pasado mes había habido un encuentro de los ministros de Defensa de Noruega, Dinamarca, Finlandia y Suecia, además del Ministro de Exteriores de Islandia... Recordar que Suecia y Finlandia -qué pretenden esos ilusos...- NO pertenecen a la OTAN, aunque mantienen acuerdos de cooperación.

Sobre esto preferí no informar en su momento, ya que sino acabaré teniendo fama de "cenizo", pero dicha reunión salió publicada en el diario noruego "Aftenposten". Ahora con "lo" de Finlandia no hay más remedio que recordarlo. También añadir que tanto los países bálticos, por ejemplo Lituania, como Polonia también están en "alerta"...

Y no acaba aquí la situación geopolítica, sino comprobar esta otra noticia "surrealista". Y la aviación sigue sin aparecer...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...estado-islamico-salen-de-siria-hacia-jordania

Además, dejo esto para los más "orwelianos"...

- The Daily Bell - The NSAâ€™s Technotyranny: One Nation Under Surveillance

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo dos buenos artículos...

- Estado Islámico: la criatura diabólica de turno de los globalizadores / Sputnik Mundo

- The Message from Last Week's Headlines: Don't Dare Sell Your Gold! | Jeff Clark | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 May 2015)

Buenas noches a todo el mundo.

Tras un periodo de "relajación informativa", he retomado el hilo, absorviendo con avidez lo que aquí comentáis.
Básicamente me informo por los podcast de Economía Directa, los de Radio Libertad Constituyente (Trevijano), lo que se postea en este hilo y el foro de TE. A este último vale la pena entrar aunque sea solamente para leer expresiones como "Capitalismo Popular Inmobiliario".
El Pais y La Razón hace tiempo que no los leo.

Acabo de escuchar el último podcast de RLC, en el que colabora Roberto Centeno. Los comentarios de Centeno, como siempre, valen la pena. Y lo que dice a partir del minuto 49 (aprox.) tiene mucho que ver con lo que se trata en este hilo. Os hago una transcripción "libre" de lo que dice. Y si a alguno le apetece escucharlo, Centeno sale a partir del minuto 29.

RLC (2015-05-28) Respuesta a las críticas. Economía con Roberto Centeno en mp3 (28/05 a las 16:49:00) 56:11 4562896 - iVoox



> 42" "Sin el QE España quebraría, porque España le tendría que decir a sus acreedores lo mismo que acaba de decir el gobierno griego a los suyos: no podemos pagar porque no hay dinero"
> (Pero bueno, esto lo sabemos todos, menos Rajoy. Rajoy va a su bola, leyendo el Marca y que le dejen tranquilo)
> 
> 49" "La gente (en Grecia) está guardando el dinero
> ...



Y también, ya que se trató el tema unas páginas atrás, os pongo el enlace que me hizo desistir en mi interés por el bitcoin. No llegue a tener y menos mal, porque cuando andaba informándome rondaba un valor de 350€...
El enlace es este:
BitcoinRichList

Y la impresión que me causó el bitcoin a partir de ver esa página fue esta:


Spoiler












Para terminar, mi sincero agradecimiento a los que mantenéis vivo el hilo.


----------



## frisch (28 May 2015)

La deuda del planeta Tierra ha alcanzado el 286% de su PIB según el informe del Mac Kinsey Institute.

Debt and (not much) deleveraging | McKinsey & Company

http://www.express.be/business/fr/e...e-atteint-286-du-pib-de-la-planete/213518.htm

The Debt To GDP Ratio For The Entire World: 286 Percent

Es decir que cada bípedo de este planeta incluyendo niños debe 28000 (veintiocho) mil dólares. Teniendo en cuenta que 3 mil millones de personas viven con menos de 2 dólares / día, es obvio que el abajo firmante y el que lee esto deberá mucho (muchísimo más).

Comparto el consejo de Centeno: el que pueda que ponga de lado lo que necesite para los próximos dos años.

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 23:22 ----------

Hay una razón que me haría pensar, al contrario de lo que he venido diciendo en este hilo, en la posibilidad de una guerra y es que en tiempos de guerra un país no está obligado a pagar su deuda. A los usanos les vendría de perlas.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2015)

Ummm... ¿Dos años? Eso se acerca mucho a determinadas fechas indicadas por este hilo... 2017 (B-R-A-X-T-O-N) y 2018 ("menda lerenda"). En fin, ya veremos, porque las aguas bajan "revueltas", pero NI PUTO CASO... Hoy Christine "Lagarta" se despachaba con esto a un diario alemán: "La salida (del Euro) de Grecia es una posibilidad." Esas declaraciones, en tiempos "normales", habrían disparado a los MPs e incluso a los Bonos, pero -lo dicho- NI PUTO CASO...

# Rattus: Gracias por sus elogios al hilo y a sus colaboradores. Realmente, este "proyecto" nos lleva nuestro tiempo, pero sabemos que tenemos un "compromiso social" -yo al menos...- y procuramos divulgar aquello que pueda hacer "pensar" a la gente, vamos si hay "disponibilidad". Afortunadamente, aquí hay personas que conforman un excelente equipo, que a pesar de NO tener conexión directa, funciona con un perfecto "engranaje" y aunan sus distintas "percepciones"... Y eso que muchos de nosotros tenemos opiniones bastante dispares sobre un mismo tema, pero quizás estamos imbuidos de algo que se está perdiendo en la formación de nuestra Sociedad: el Humanismo...

Y seguimos con nuestro habitual "bombardeo" de información...

- Pentágono - Operación "Jade Helm 15"

Este es un artículo muy interesante... Hace años me dediqué a este asunto y publiqué bastante sobre ello, aunque fuera de este foro. Bien, siempre me he preguntado porqué NUNCA he podido ver fotos satélite de los atentados del 11-S... Supongo que Putin debe tener algún "as en la manga" respecto a esto que comento... Ahora bien, qué "cromos" se intercambiaron en su momento, buena pregunta...

- Astillas de realidad: 11-S: LA VERDAD SOBRE EL ATAQUE AL PENTÃGONO

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 23:54 ----------

Más "madera"...

- https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com...-el-fondo-buitre-blackstone-al-descubierto-1/

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

Buenos días,

He estado pensando en las posibles peores situaciones de los carlillos, he reflexionado lo siguiente:

Situación: Valor de la plata contenida esté por debajo de los 12€, España fuera del euro y que sea la única que pueda responder monetariamente por su valor facial (es decir, que sea la que tenga que devolverte esos 12€.

Podría decretar un cambio fijo de 12 neopesetas por moneda de 12€ -supongamos que para salir del euro comienza con el 1€=1neopeseta-, lo mismo con las de 20€ y 30€, a partir de entonces no importa lo que se devalúen las neopesetas, siempre tendrás 12 neopesetas si quieres cambiar tus carlillos (y felipillos o leticios -al tiempo-).

Si se pone a 1€=2neopesetas -cosa extremadamente fácil-, te habrán mangado un 50% por la cara, pero entonces saldrá más a cuenta venderlas por su contenido en plata y muy probablemente obtengas mucho más que las 12nopesetas (que serían 6€)

Yo pienso que aún en esa situación se tiene un seguro "a todo riesgo", evidentemente sales perdiendo pero, estás garantizando un mínimo y no un valor que tiende a 0 en un papel pintado. Añadir que, 

Frisch, ¿ahora entiendes el por qué los usanos están "picoteando" en todos lados para ver si suena la flauta y se monta la gorda?

Afortunadamente los contrarios (y algunos aliados) dan largas y dejan pasar el tiempo ya sea porque se han dado cuenta que para vencer al "Imperio" sólo basta tiempo y dejar que siga con su "autodestrucción" ella solita o porque tienen intereses muy importantes en la moneda del Imperio y lo están trasvasando a otras cosas con valor real, de manera discreta, lentamente, sin prisas pero sin pausas (aprended de los maestros) o ambas cosas.

Fernando, es duro llevar el cartel de "the end is near" cual Homer Simpson





Quizás sea el momento de tirarlo definitivamente y hacer lo que dices: _"Tampoco te preocupes y hazlo por ti y los tuyos... Y las "recomendaciones" que siempre reitero: Despensa + "X" y MPs: Oro en formato "pequeño" y mejor la Plata en según qué situaciones."_

Claro, con la ayuda de gente como los de este hilo, no os asustéis, con ayuda me refiero a ir aprendiendo a cómo defenderse ante lo que nos viene y saber la situación real de nuestro mundo, no el mundo de la leche y la miel que nos quieren vender. Que eso se consigue simplemente con lo que hacemos ahora: "compartir información y percepciones".

Ahora se esperan fuertes bajadas en la plata, así es amigos, el forero Refinanciado ha vuelto a cargar y ya sabéis cómo es de gafe, si queréis aprovechar la situación, esperad a que toque fonfo, jeje

Esta vez mi balanza fue a favor de la plata -tal y como lo tenía previsto- estuve dudando pero vuestras aportaciones me han ayudado a tomar la decisión (Fernando ha tenido mucho que ver en ello), claro, si sale mal -cosa que no creo- estáis eximidos de toda responsabilidad, que ya tengo pelillos ahí y me responsabilizo de las consecuencias de mis actos.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## frisch (29 May 2015)

Una más sobre la desaparición del cash.

El ministro de finanzas francés anuncia (21/5/2015) su intención de suprimir el límite de 15 € para abonar con tarjeta en los comercios del país de Luis XIV.

Vers la fin des seuils minimum pour payer par carte bleue ? / France Bleu

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 08:36 ----------

¿Cuáles son los paises que más deuda usana han comprado y cuánto?

Los datos son de 2002, 2013, 2015

Bermuda 2002 = $14 B // 2013 = $94 B // Today ?
Belgium 2002 = $10.8 B // 2013 = $163 B // Today $354 B
Cayman Islands 2002 = $10.7 B // 2013 = $66 B // Today ?
Canada 2002 = $8.4 B // 2013 = $46.6 B // $70 B
China 2002 = $95 B // 2013 = $1,272 B // $1239 B
France 2002 = $11 B // 2013 = $42.4 B // $75 B
Germany 2002 = $38 B // 2013 = $54 B // $69 B
Hong Kong 2002 = $37 B // 2013 = $89 B // $172 B
India 2002 = $5.2 B // 2013 = $56.6 B // $91 B
Ireland 2002 = $6 B // 2013 = $91 B // $137 B
Japan 2002 = $260 B // 2013 = $1,023 B // $1238 B
Luxemburg 2002 = $20.2 B // 2013 = $107 B // $176 B
Mexico 2002 = $16.7 B // 2013 = $52.7 B // $85 B
Norway 2002 = $5 B // 2013 = $74 B // $73 B
Philippines 2002 = $3 B // 2013 = $36 B // $40 B
Poland 2002 = $7 B // 2013 = $31 B // $29 B
Russia 2002 = $3 B // 2013 = $138 B // $82 B
Singapore 2002 = 19.4 B // 2013 = $82 B // $109 B
Switzerland 2002 = $28 B // 2013 = $157 B // $205 B
Taiwan 2002 = $0 B // 2013 = $183 B // $170 B
Turkey 2002 = $2 B // 2013 = $18 B // $82 B
U.K. = $45.7 B // 2013 = $130.6 B // $207 B

Los datos provienen del Departamento del Tesoro usano.

http://www.treasury.gov/ticdata/Publish/shl2002r.pdf

http://www.treasury.gov/ticdata/Publish/shla2013r.pdf

http://www.treasury.gov/ticdata/Publish/mfh.txt (2015)

Los mayores detentores, proporcionalmnte, de los bonos del Tesoro son las Bermudas y las Islas Caimán (vamos que como cuando los chinos compran oro a través de Bélgica).


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

Esto del bombardeo masivo por todos los medios sobre la desaparición del cash me huele muy raro.

¿Acaso no puede ser un indicador muy fiable de lo que está ocurriendo en realidad?

Es decir, que la gente ya no se fía de los bancos y como "te quitan dinero" en los depósitos con los intereses negativos, pues que se está llevando el dinero a bancolchón a ritmos alarmantes.

Otra salida puede ser la bolsa, pero varias veces han colgado información por aquí demostrando que la bolsa se mantiene gracias a las QE's (mundiales).

Así que yo me quedo con que la retirada de efectivo para llevarla a bancolchón es masiva.


----------



## chonchis (29 May 2015)

Estimados compañeros, me he leído casi todos los post del hilo, excepto algunos, que para mí, eran demasiado densos y no sabía bien por donde iban. 
La verdad es que para personas como yo, con poca experiencia en MP vuestras aportaciones ayudan mucho y dan otra visión de la "realidad" financiera. 
He estado comprando algo de plata bullion en los últimos meses y el otro día compré mis primeros dos soberanos de oro.
El hilo es buenísimo, pero realmente no se bien, o no lo entiendo, cómo está evolucionando el precio del oro.
La pregunta: En serio... ¿Creéis que es buen momento para comprar oro? o es mejor esperar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2015)

Si eliminan el cash, Visa y Mastercard se pondrán por las nubes.
Serán la mayor base de datos del planeta sobre lo que hacen las personas porque mirando los gastos de uno ya sabes todo lo que hay que saber. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Tengo bastantes k-12 y, la verdad, NO por su valor monetario "traducido" a Euros, aunque los compré hace ya bastante tiempo. Quizás, pague la Plata a un precio "excesivo", pero bueno eso es lo que "tocaba" en aquellos momentos.

En el hipotético caso que planteas, es decir salida (¿o hundimiento?) de la UE, por tanto del Euro y vuelta a la "neopeseta", el "canje" se haría sobre una fuerte devaluación inicial, a la que seguirían otras hasta "estabilizar" la moneda. Los billetes de Bancolchón tendrían que aflorar, ya que imagino que los Euros serían "marcados" en su circulación y así poder ir retirándolos. Una forma de tener "divisa" -si creemos en la supervivencia del Euro- es guardar aquellos billetes alemanes o del "núcleo duro". Claro que sólo nos valdrían fuera del país.

Por tanto, el formato k-12 sólo me sirve por la Plata que contienen, pero vamos aquí nadie tiene la "receta" perfecta. Eso SÍ, en las devaluaciones y las inflaciones que conllevan, los MPs SIEMPRE han sido la mejor forma de conservar Patrimonio, partiendo del día anterior a la "catástrofe". Así que nos es difícil entender el porqué de su VALOR a través del tiempo.

Bueno, se esperan fuertes caídas en la Plata, pero a veces cuando hay tanto "consenso" suele suceder todo lo contrario. En lo personal, ahora mismo NO veo mayor riesgo de que fuera a buscar los últimos mínimos, pero ya he comentado que están pasando muchas cosas alrededor de este MP y es que hay fuertes compras de FÏSICO... El "papel" es bajista, pero PORQUÉ compran algo que podría estar mucho más barato... Ya te digo que hay mucho movimiento y difícil de entender para los que no cortamos el bacalao. Lo que SÍ sabemos es que, tal y como se está poniendo el "patio", mejor tener el "pájaro" en "mano"...

En cualquier caso, NO creo que te hayas equivocado en tu compra de Plata y más en el plazo y "supuestos" que manejas. Tienes una edad que te permitirá sacarle "jugo" y, si vienen "mal dadas", no hay nada que explicarte al respecto.

# frisch: SÍ, siguen con ello... Bueno, que sigan "avisando" y nosotros podremos ir haciendo "cosas"... Vamos, que nos robarán SÍ o SÍ, pero al menos que consigamos salvaguardar lo máximo posible. Así que: Despensa + "X" y MPs...

Saludos y un Buen Día para todos.

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 09:10 ----------

# Refinanciado: No andas muy equivocado en lo comentas. No dan datos sobre la "fuga" del efectivo, pero ahora mismo hay mucha gente que considera a Bancolchón el MEJOR Banco del mundo...

# chonchis: Bienvenido/a al hilo. Bueno, SÍ, el hilo puede llegar a ser un tanto "espeso" en momentos puntuales, pero es que tampoco es un hilo estrictamente "metalero", a pesar de su "vocación", y eso se explica perfectamente en el primer post, cuando iniciamos nuestra andadura...

Respecto a su pregunta, NO tengo ni idea de cuál será la Evolución del precio del Oro a CORTO PLAZO. Lo que sabemos desde el inicio del hilo es que estamos inmersos en un largo y aburrido LATERAL/BAJISTA... ¿Comprar más barato? Es posible, pero el pasado año con el precio más alto que ahora lo compré más barato y porqué: la devaluación sufrida por el Euro ante el USD. Esa es otra variable que siempre hay que tener en cuenta.

Yo SIEMPRE he dicho en este hilo que si el "producto" me convence (luego lo he estudiado), sé para qué lo quiero y tengo el dinero, NO tengo que darle más vueltas al asunto. Aclarar que hablo de mí y cada cual debe ser consecuente con sus PROPIAS decisiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

Frisch, basandome en los datos de compra de deuda usana puedo sacar 4 tipos de países:

1º.- Los países alineados y que rinden pleitesía al Imperio aumentando aún más su tenencia de deuda

2º.- Países que quieren subirse al carro de la prosperidad y a ver si algún día les subirán el nivel, para ello compran deuda ahora.

3º.- Países que bajo coaxión son obligados a comprar deuda.

4º.- Países que poco a poco se van desmarcando y van reduciendo su tenencia de deuda cambiandolo por cosas "más reales"


----------



## felino66 (29 May 2015)

Posteado en el Hilo del Oro, lo dejo aquí porque lo veo muy interesante.

-----

Aquí el amigo insinúa que el 1 de octubre se acaba el cash en europa...


*The Coming Cashless Society*


You are now watching newspapers, TV shows, and other forms of media preparing for the coming cashless society. This is a marketing campaign, and may indeed be what October 1, 2015 is all about – 2015.75. I doubt that the USA will be able to move to a cashless society as easily as Europe. The dollar is used around the world and cancelling that outstanding money supply would bring tremendous international unrest. Additionally, the USA is not in crisis financially, as is the case in Europe.

Europe, on the other hand, has an entirely different problem. The failure to have consolidated the debts of member states meant that the reserves of the banks were constituted from a politically correct mixture of debt. Instead of fixing the problem, politicians who are lawyers always move one-step forward with laws. To them the logical solution is to eliminate cash to protect banks from a panic run that would collapse Europe and take Brussels with it.

This is now a deliberate marketing campaign. I know how these things work and pay attention. They are selling this idea everywhere and that is the preparation for the inevitable action. With the speed at which they are moving, it certainly appears they are gearing up for October 1 on our model. It is also interesting that some German press misquoted our date as October 17. I was not sure why they would do that, but perhaps that was intentional as well. This is very curious, for when they take that final step, it will most likely be sudden and overnight. They would announce it and give everyone some time frame to take their paper currency and deposit it into their bank accounts.

For European readers, swap to dollars for hoarding and you can open accounts in the U.S., which for now is a safety valve. While gold makes sense for local hoarding, it may have lost its movabilit





The]Page not found | Armstrong Economics Coming Cashless Society | Armstrong Economics


----------



## BRAXTON (29 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Esto del bombardeo masivo por todos los medios sobre la desaparición del cash me huele muy raro.
> 
> ¿Acaso no puede ser un indicador muy fiable de lo que está ocurriendo en realidad?
> 
> ...



Yo es que ya no me fío de ningún movimiento de estos "perros".

Y lo de las identificaciones de todas las cuentas corrientes bajo amenaza de bloqueartelas si no entregas hasta la partida de nacimiento???

Lagarde lo ha avisado, BAIL IN...

Vamos a presenciar medidas muy duras en los próximos años...el experimento fue Chipre (y ahora Grecia)...y el rebaño no se revolvió. Ni siquiera cuando trascendió que los ricachos chipriotas, castas, politicuchos, incluso su presidente, habían retirado sus fondos un mes antes vía ventanilla en Londres.

Y nadie dijo nada...

Y nadie hizo nada...


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> Yo es que ya no me fío de ningún movimiento de estos "perros".
> 
> Y lo de las identificaciones de todas las cuentas corrientes bajo amenaza de bloqueartelas si no entretas hasta la partida de nacimiento???
> 
> ...



Y no sólo eso, sino que nosotros mismos nos ponemos a escuadra para "pasar por las armas" e incluso pagamos la vaselina (algunos le pillan gustillo y lo hacen sin vaselina), pedimos a gritos un "Comandante Supremo" que nos "dirija" y nos lleve por el buen camino ienso: aunque me gustaría saber quién cojones es "España" porque a mí ni me lo preguntaron.

España quiere un superministro del euro al frente de la unión fiscal


Spoiler



España quiere aprovechar la discusión en marcha sobre la reforma de la gobernanza económica europea para poner sobre la mesa una auténtica refundación política de la unión económica y monetaria. Si la mayoría de los socios, encabezados por Alemania, defiende ajustes menores al barroco sistema de coordinación económica de la UE, el Gobierno es partidario de levantar la vista para empezar a crear un núcleo duro del euro, una unión fiscal, en la que los socios estén protegidos por mecanismos comunes (como los eurobonos), pero también atados por unas reglas y un control más estrictos.

Según explicaron fuentes españolas, el salto adelante en esta transferencia de competencias a las autoridades europeas quedaría encarnado en la figura de un superministro del euro, con el mismo peso institucional y político que tiene el Presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) en política monetaria.

La propuesta española se arriesga a encontrar poco apetito entre los estómagos nacionales de los 28. El presidente del Eurogrupo, Jeroen Dijsselbloem, avisó a principios de mes que una mayoría de los estados miembros sólo quiere mejorar el procedimiento actual de coordinación económica y, en todo caso, profundizar el mercado común.

Pero Madrid no se arruga y quiere abrir los tratados para crear una Europa de dos velocidades. "Ya es una realidad, ya tenemos una Europa a la carta, pero al menos hagámoslo de manera ordenada", argumentan las mismas fuentes españolas. Desde el Gobierno se desmiente que se quiera romper la UE, sino más bien construir una zona euro para los que tengan la ambición y el convencimiento.

Esta visión española también está llamada a rozar entre las instituciones europeas, siempre partidarias de "más Europa" ya que Madrid argumenta que "hay que superarlas" para poder llegar a este estadio superior.

Así, la Comisión Europea dejaría de tener competencias sobre los socios del euro, que pasarían a estar bajo la vigilancia del nuevo superministro. Las mismas fuentes insisten en que este nuevo cargo no sería un presidente permanente del Eurogrupo reforzado, sino una autoridad de nuevo cuño elegida por una nueva asamblea de legisladores, de la que formaría parte diputados nacionales y eurodiputados al cargo del dosier económico.

El Ejecutivo español considera que la disfunción entre los socios del euro y el resto de la UE es "enorme", por lo que se necesita una refundición para crear instituciones "genuinamente del euro".

*Distintas medidas*
Si España quiere robar competencias a la Comisión, diluir el poder del Parlamento Europeo y superar al Eurogrupo, el BCE tampoco sale mejor parado. Fuentes del Gobierno son muy críticas con la labor de Frankfurt en años recientes, al considerar que no se ha controlado la dispersión de la inflación entre los miembros del euro. Además, las fuentes oficiales son especialmente duras con la bajada de tipos del BCE en 2003, una decisión que en aquel momento buscaba ayudar a países estancados del núcleo como Alemania, pero que perjudicó la competencia de las otras economías que estaban creciendo, como la española.

Por eso, el Gobierno también se atreve a pisar el terreno del mandato del BCE, terreno prohibido a lo largo de toda esta crisis, para pedir que vigile la dispersión de precios entre los socios del euro.

Estas medidas se suman a otras ya adelantadas por elEconomista desde el pasado mes de marzo, y en las que el objetivo último es reducir las divergencias de las economías europeas.

Fuentes españolas señalaron que la idea de reducir los indicadores en el examen macroeconómico de Bruselas, excluyendo datos como el paro o la deuda, han tenido buena acogida. No obstante, Dijsselbloem y fuentes comunitarias mostraron su escepticismo con esta idea.

Con esta visión, que desborda el año y medio marcado para los cambios que se discuten, España asume la bandera de los "más federalistas", según reconocen las fuentes del Gobierno, en el debate para la reforma de la unión económica y monetaria, que quedará recogido en el informe que alistan para la cumbre de finales de junio los titulares de las instituciones europeas.

El presidente de la Comisión Europea, Jean-Claude Juncker, que coordina los trabajos, tiene intención de quedarse en un punto medio para proponer un mecanismo fiscal que absorba los shocks, según señalaron a elEconomista fuentes comunitarias, lejos aún de la unión fiscal con la que sueña España.



Sobre la retirada de efectivo me gustaría mojarme y decir que esto sólo es un asustaviejas, por mi parte y aunque ya lo había dejado por considerar que ya estoy suficiente cargado en ese aspecto, volveré a la carga y retiraré el efectivo que pueda (sin afectar el necesario que hay que tener en la cuenta de bits)


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

No caerá esa breva

El sector inmobiliario, uno de los pocos que aún ofrece rentabilidad atractiva
Encima dicen: _•"Los mercados están llenos de dinero: hay desesperación por invertir" _


Spoiler



España está de nuevo en el radar de los inversores, que buscan oportunidades principalmente en el sector inmobiliario. Sin embargo, el mercado energético está siendo otro de los grandes focos de inversión, que moverán capital en el país.


"El sector energético está tirando este año del mercado de operaciones corporativas", explica Javier Lamo, M&A Director de BBVA. "Los activos regulados tienen un foco muy importante para los inversores, que ven ahora la estabilidad del marco regulatorio".

Lamo destacó durante su intervención en el foro Mergermarket, que el proceso de las reformas en este sector ha sido muy polémico, sin embargo "ahora los inversores perciben sensación de estabilidad".

Los expertos auguran que tras los últimos años de crisis e incertidumbre, ha llegado la hora de rotar activos renovables que hasta ahora estaban estancados. "Es el momento de vender y se van a aprovechar las oportunidades", explicó el directivo de BBVA.

Operaciones como la venta de la distribuidora Madrileña Red de Gas a un grupo de inversores liderado por el gestor de pensiones holandés PGGM, el grupo chino Gingko Tree Investment y el francés EDF Invest, son ejemplos de que el sector vuelve a estar activo.

Lo que tienen claro todos los inversores es que la financiación vuelve a fluir. "Hay un exceso de liquidez claro", asegura Carlos Godina, managing director de BNP Paribas. "Nunca ha habido financiación tan barata" y esto ha servido a grandes empresas del sector como Repsol o Gas Natural, que han podido realizar transacciones con buenos intereses.

*El mercado más interesante*
Pero sin duda el sector estrella, que atrae todas las miradas, es el inmobiliario. En este caso, "la demanda de inversión en España sobrepasa la oferta en diez veces", explica Enrique Losantos, head of Investor Business Area de JLL.

"Los mercados globales están llenos de dinero. Hay cierta desesperación por invertir, por que en un escenario global de tipos bajísimo, el sector inmobiliario es uno de los pocos que todavía ofrece rentabilidades atractivas. Y en el caso de España, desde el punto de vista cualitativo, es probablemente el mercado más interesante para invertir ahora, lo dicen los inversores internacionales", asegura Losantos. 

Esta situación ha llevado a que "exista una competencia increíble en cuanto a la deuda", indica Jorge Valle, supervisor Structured Finance de Deutsche Bank.

Con este entorno, "nuestros clientes tienen muy claro que es el momento para invertir", explica Cristóbal Cotta, partner de Cuatrecasas. Coincide en esto con Xabier Barrondo, director General de Negocio de GMP, "el inmobiliario es un producto muy volátil, el momento de entrada es más importante que cualquier otro valor y ahora es el momento, aunque en algunos productos es incluso un poco tarde". 

GMP es el claro ejemplo de como una empresa local ha servido para canalizar la inversión en España de un fondo soberano. Con el respaldo de GIC- brazo inversor del gobierno de Singapur-, que compró el 30% de la compañía por 200 millones de euros, GMP se ha constituido como Socimi. 

"Entendíamos que era el momento de invertir en el mercado inmobiliario de oficinas y para poder abordar el crecimiento necesitábamos más capital. Ellos mismos han visto que entrar directamente no es fácil y ahora ven que su capital puede tener más exposición al mercado inmobiliario a través de nosotros", explica. Así, Barrondo valora también el papel de las socimi, que también tener una liquidez para inversores más pequeños.



Además con la "ayuda" a los bancos, ya vamos suficientemente cargados de viviendas, ¿no lo creeis?

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 13:03 ----------

Mientras tanto en "la vida real":
Los inversores sacaron de España 19.400 millones de euros en marzo


Spoiler



MADRID, 29 (EUROPA PRESS)

Los inversores sacaron de España 19.400 millones de euros en marzo, frente a los 900 millones que inyectaron en el mismo mes de 2014 y a los 800 millones que sacaron un mes antes, según la balanza de pagos que publica el Banco de España.

La salida o entrada de capitales es un saldo que resulta de tener en cuenta lo que los inversores españoles invierten fuera del país y lo que los extranjeros destinan a España en ese mismo mes.

En el acumulado del primer trimestre, los inversores han sacado del país 14.900 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento respecto a los 14.500 millones de euros que sacaron en el mismo periodo del año precedente.

En el desglose de los datos, los 19.400 millones que se sacaron en España en marzo se deben casi, exclusivamente, a los 21.900 millones de euros que salieron del país por inversiones de cartera y los 300 millones en otras inversiones (préstamos, repos y depósitos, principalmente).

En cambio, en marzo entraron en España 1.600 millones de euros en inversiones directas y otros 1.300 millones de euros en derivados financieros, que no pudieron compensar las salidas producidas en inversiones de cartera.

El Banco de España explica que las salidas netas generadas por las inversiones de cartera se debieron a las desinversiones de no residentes en España y, principalmente, al incremento de las inversiones de residentes en el exterior, mientras que las salidas en otras inversiones fueron el resultado del aumento de las inversiones de residentes en el exterior, que superaron las realizadas por no residentes.

Con todo, la posición deudora neta del Banco de España frente al exterior se amplió en marzo de 2015 hasta los 16.600 millones de euros.

Durante el pasado año, los inversores sacaron de España 8.200 millones de euros, frente a las inversiones por importe de 73.600 millones de euros que realizaron durante el ejercicio 2013, gracias a la mejora de la economía española y la mayor confianza en la misma, que llevó a los mercados a inyectar esta cantidad en España después de que en 2012 sacaran 173.191 millones de euros.



Del hilo:
Los inversores sacaron de España 19.400 millones de euros en marzo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo la segunda parte del artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Las falacias sobre la insostenibilidad de las pensiones (II)

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (29 May 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Mientras tanto en "la vida real":
> Los inversores sacaron de España 19.400 millones de euros en marzo
> 
> 
> ...



Aun a riesgo de ser tachado como fanboy de Centeno, recuerdo que en la reciente participación que tuvo dicho economista en el programa de Economía Directa (programa linkeado por doquier en diferentes hilos de burbuja.info) toco este tema de manera demoledora.
Lo que vino a decir es que la "oligarquía del IBEX35" está intentando sacar, preferiblemente a golpe de BOE y consecuentemente a costa de los impuestos presentes y futuros de los españoles (deuda), 3/4 de su negocio fuera de España.
Según el, una vez conseguido esto dejarían caer al país y volverían a recomprar los restos a precio de saldo.

Explicarle esto a cualquier "persona de la calle", es como contarle una teoría conspiranoica. Pero creo que para los que pululamos por aquí, no es que nos parezca totalmente posible, es que lo vemos casi como algo obvio.

Dentro de unos años no será ningún consuelo decirle a esas "personas de la calle": "Yo ya sabía en 2015 que todos íbamos a ser pobres, y más aún, sabía como lo estaban haciendo"...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Hola, Rattus: Mira, por cuestiones que ahora no vienen al caso, tengo mucha relación con gente de distinta extracción social y te diré una cosa: la gente tiene MIEDO... Si se les explican las cosas bien, ya lo creo que te entienden, pero claro la "aceptación" plena implicaría que se movilizase de una puta vez... Y lo dicho: MIEDO a verse PEOR de lo que ya lo están y no nos engañemos, porque la mayor parte de esa gente está endeudada hasta las cejas, dependiendo de unos salarios cada vez más mediocres y pendientes de que a las empresas les salgan los "números"...

Yo hace años que escribo sobre estos temas y entonces ya se veía venir el desmantelamiento absoluto del país por parte de los MISERABLES que han gobernado la nación (me dan igual los colores azules o rojos). Con ver DÓNDE han recalado después de su paso por la Política está todo CLARÍSIMO...

Ya no son las empresas "emblemáticas", que serán compradas por las grandes Corporaciones, sino que estamos asistiendo al desmantelamiento del sistema público de Salud y de Enseñanza. Y sobre las Pensiones qué decir...

Luego, hay gente que no quiere entender el porqué de los cambios socio-políticos que se están y se van a producir en el país. Que luego "detrás" vuelvan a estar los mismos perros con diferentes collares, pues eso no lo sé, pero al menos quiero tener una mínima duda de que sea así... Y no me deis la "vara", que ya sé que buena parte pensáis lo contrario, pero a veces hay que tener "ilusiones" con las que alimentar las ganas de "pelear" que aún le quedan a uno.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Luego, hay gente que no quiere entender el porqué de los cambios socio-políticos que se están y se van a producir en el país. Que luego "detrás" vuelvan a estar los mismos perros con diferentes collares, pues eso no lo sé, pero al menos quiero tener una mínima duda de que sea así... Y no me deis la "vara", que ya sé que buena parte pensáis lo contrario, pero a veces hay que tener "ilusiones" con las que alimentar las ganas de "pelear" que aún le quedan a uno.



Yo no te voy a dar la vara, ¡por dios!  pero esperar algo de un sistema electoral corrupto en su misma esencia (léase financiación) no es sensato (no es por poner dedos en llagas pero cuando leo que Iglesias - que me cae bien - considera que el PSOE de Sánchez ha cambiado rumbo, no sé Fernando, es que es como para o partirse de risa o echarse a llorar amargamente).

Sin embargo, existe vida más allá del sistema electoral y, en consecuencia, hay posibilidad de ilusionarse y pelear.

En primer lugar, darles donde más les duele a los bancos. Cambiar de banco. Cuentas corrientes en mínimos. Domiciliaciones las mínimas o, si se puede, ninguna.

No voy a hacer publicidad pero hay gente por ahí que tiene iniciativas, dentro de la legalidad vigente  muy buenas y, si se llevan a buen término, pueden ser muy eficaces. Sólo esperan colaboradores para currar. Les cuesta publicitarse porque la Bestia y sus massmierda ponen toda su artillería en contra.

_*Edito*_
________________________________________________________

Bueno, pues he reflexionado y sí voy a publicitar personas y grupos a los que se les podría echar una mano porque hacen una labor importante, permítaseme la licencia, fuera del sistema político de marras. Gente que ayuda, lucha por la gente, gratis et amore.

Josep Manuel Novoa
2 Blogs: Ataque al Poder y Asociación Hipotecados Activos

Busca personas comprometidas para ayudar a la gente que está pillada con hipotecas, deudas personales impagables.


Antonio Moreno Alfaro
Este señor lleva la intemerata denunciando el fraude de las eléctricas, de los contadores de la luz... Es ingeniero, trabajó en una eléctrica y se conoce al dedillo los entresijos de esas aves de rapiña.

Ocurre que con toda su buena voluntad pues su sitio web, en mi opinión, es un tanto farragoso. Sin embargo, la información que ofrece es 10 sobre 10. Si alguien pudiera echarle una mano para "racionalizar" lo que propone, saldrían chispas.

estafaluz.com

Antonio Muñoz Roig
Este señor, abogado y ex-empleado de banca tiene un libro con tropecientas cartas pre-escritas para que los clientes puedan presentar reclamaciones al banco por comisiones indebidas (ojo, incluso las que parecen debidas pueden resultar ser indebidas).

Dar a conocer su libro "Cómo defenderse de los abusos bancarios y de los ficheros de morosidad" haría mucha pupa a los que se la merecen.


foroantiusura.org
y
economiazero.com

Foros en el que personas asesoran desinteresadamente a víctimas del sistema bancario.


Todos estos señores y foros buscan colaboradores.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 May 2015)

Se que estoy siendo inclemente diciendo esto: el que renuncia a libertad en pro de su seguridad...no se merece ninguna de las dos.

La única razón por la que la burbuja crediticia tuvo éxito es por que la sociedad española está profundamente enferma.

Esto que nos viene encima no es una crisis...no es una depresión...es el fin de un modelo de vida. Una forma de vivir que a parte de no hacernos felices, esa es la penitencia, nos ha trasformado en una especie de máquinas consumistas/materialistas...

Un altísimo porcentaje de españoles lo sacrificaría todo en el altar del dinero, o del poder...me es igual, son caras de la misma moneda. 

Y esa es la raíz del mal moral que nos asola.

Por eso, para mi y muchos en el foro, este cambio es y debe ser también un cambio moral y espiritual.

Hoy decía en otro hilo que esta situación me recuerda a la situación a la que llega la plaga de la langosta cuando ha devorado TODO. En ese momento todo el enjambre se percata de repente que están en la nada mas absoluta. Pero en su locura solo saben huir hacia delante ...y hacer lo único que saben, DEVORAR...devorarse los unos a los otros, comerse vivos...

Pues esa situación no está muy lejana. Por lo pronto los grandes poderes mantienen sus profits...sacrificando todo lo que haga falta, servicios, ayudas, salarios...pensiones...subsidios.

El monstruo capitalista, con la única religión de la productividad y el beneficio, TODO LO ENGULLE, TODO LO ASOLA...y anuncia un futuro (si el rebaño sigue durmiendo, consciente o inconsciente de lo malo de esta sociedad) negrísimo.

Un futuro donde la vida humana no tendrá ningún valor.

Por lo que nos jugamos, que no es otra cosa que la vida de nuestros descendientes...incluso yo diría que la vida sobre el planeta, no puedo ofrecer clemencia a quien espera confiado en que él se salvará. 

Como decía Martin Niemoller:

Cuando los nazis vinieron a buscar a los comunistas,
guardé silencio,
porque yo no era comunista.
Cuando encarcelaron a los socialdemócratas,
guardé silencio,
porque yo no era socialdemócrata.
Cuando vinieron a buscar a los sindicalistas,
no protesté,
porque yo no era sindicalista.
Cuando vinieron a por los judíos,
no pronuncié palabra,
porque yo no era judío.
Cuando finalmente vinieron a por mí,
no había nadie más que pudiera protestar.


Pues a esto vamos. Al ciudadano borrego que mira constantemente para otro lado...hasta que le toca.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2015)

Muy ilustrativo. ienso:


----------



## BRAXTON (29 May 2015)

Ya sería la reostia ver el mismo gráfico con la onza de oro como referencia...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Yo ya colaboro bastante, dentro de mis posibilidades, y un buen ejemplo es el Banco de Alimentos, pero también lo hago en otras muchas iniciativas sociales. Sin embargo, suelo ELEGIR el terreno donde "pelear" y desde aquí también lo hacemos... ¿No te parece?

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Totalmente de acuerdo en que el problema de nuestra Sociedad es la casi ausencia de VALORES y cuando eso falla, todo el "edificio" empieza a "resquebrajarse"...

Bien, la "rehostia" ya la coloqué en el hilo, pero vaya Vd. a saber por dónde para, pero os voy a hacer una excelente aportación: un gráfico de la Evolución del precio del Oro, pero ajustado a la Inflación. Si viendo esto, todavía quedan "dudas" es que se necesitan gafas o "ajustar" el entendimiento. Os aconsejo, ya que no sé cómo aparecerá el enlace, que clickeis en "Inflation-Adjusted" y en "All Data".

- Historical Gold Prices - 100 Year Chart | MacroTrends

Más tarde, miraré de colocar algunas de las informaciones que he recibido.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # frisch: .../... ELEGIR el terreno donde "pelear" y desde aquí también lo hacemos... ¿No te parece?



No era mi intención hacer comparaciones de lucha y menos (es obvio si se lee mi post) juzgar a nadie.

Sin embargo, sí era mi intención poner en exergo, una vez más, que lo de la lucha mediante el sistema electoral es, en mi opinión, dar de comer al monstruo. Es mi opinión. Añadía, en esta ocasión, que existe vida y lucha más allá de ganar unas concejalías, unas alcadías, unos escaños de diputado o senador e incluso presidente de gobierno.

Añado, en esta ocasión, siempre según mi opinión, que de la misma manera que han confundido a sabiendas fútbol y FIFA, también nos han engañado haciéndonos creer que res-publica es meter un sobre en una urna.

Ambas cosas son mentira.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 May 2015)

Buenas noches,

Me apunto a "desempolvar" cosillas que se han posteado anteriormente, pero vienen bien para que los que no lo habían visto lo vean y los que a veces se nos olvida.

GOLD PRICE: Cartel Catch 22 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/CM9UUJojzN4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

En mi humilde opinión, no vale la pena comerse el tarro en como contribuir a la sociedad.

Creo que básicamente es tener conocimiento real de la situación y "dejar de cavar", es decir, no contribuir a que la bola de nieve se haga más grande.

Lo demás vendrá por sí mismo, la cuestión es estar atento para ayudar en lo que se pueda cuando se necesite.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2015)

*frish* cualquiera entiende que la masa es previsible, la estadística es un arma muy poderosa si se sabe utilizar.

Manipular la estadística es tarea de los medios de masas, tras ellos como se comentó (no recuerdo quién fue ) el otro día, están las grandes multinacionales.

Las modas, no son más que una creación "necesaria" que sirven para convencer al individuo de que lo "diferente" es mejor, al menos mientras no se conoce y deja de ser moda.

Cuando la masa acude a votar, generalmente hay un escaso abanico de opciones, 2,3, 4 ya me parece bastante...en algunos países solo 2...incluso en otros solo 1...

Dicho esto, a la masa no se la convence con los programas electorales, ya que el 90% no los lee ni por encima, se les convence con matices absurdos como pueden ser:

Un corte de pelo.
El color de la piel.
El que sea una persona joven y guapa.
La manera de vestir.
Que salga en uno u otro canal de la TV.
Que fuera actor de cine.
Una víctima de algo.
Un héroe de algo.
Un bonito eslogan 
Que los demás nos caen mal, y ese menos mal.
Voto de castigo "por malos", no por lo buenos que sean el resto.
...

Podría seguir poniéndote muchos más "absurdos" motivos que "coaccionan" a la "plebe" a acudir en masa y escoger a un candidato (ni se fijan quienes le acompañan en las listas electorales)

Partiendo de este absurdo real, entiendo tu posición al respecto, ya que las modas son creadas artificialmente, y estas son manipulables de manera sencilla por los medios, y estos ya sabemos a disposición de quienes están.

Dicho esto, la opción de ir a votar, dentro de lo legitimo que sea (llamémosle absurdo para unos, o derecho ganado a pulso para otros), es la única arma de la que disponemos para "joder" al que ya no está de moda...o al que nunca llegará a estarlo.

Supongo que cuando vivíamos en cuevas, mandaba el que tenía el garrote más grande, o el que sabía crear más cizaña contra el resto para poner al grupo a su favor...pienso que tampoco ha cambiado tanto eso desde entonces.

De nuevo vuelvo a decir por enésima vez que la democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas de gobierno actuales, y el proceso electoral es mediocre en muchos aspectos, pero aquí añado que toda evolución es lenta, subimos 3 peldaños y bajamos 2, y quiero creer que a la larga el camino siempre tenderá a enderezarse, pues es impepinable que cada generación tiene más medios y potencial para superar a la anterior intelectualmente, y lo que tu ves hoy, lo podrán ver muchos mañana si es que estás en lo cierto.

Buen preludio de fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 May 2015)

Hola amigos, comento rápidamente, el DJT dow jones transports hace tiempo que está formando una divergencia y que rompió la directriz principal, esa que aún no está quebrada en los grandes índices. Según la teoría del dow, para que los grandes índices sigan alcistas tienen que sostenerse todos a la vez.

Podría ser el principio de algo... saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Je,je,je... paketazo: mejor dejarlo estar... Ni nosotros los vamos a "convencer" ni ellos a nosotros... En fin, yo seguiré votando y, curiosamente, lo hacemos los más "descreídos" y es que tú yo somos lo más parecido a unos "ácratas", pero todo "evoluciona"... ¿No? Eso o el "compromiso social" que también cada cuál interpretará como estime más oportuno y actuará en consecuencia. Al menos por aquí, tanto unos como otros, intentamos "movernos", eso SÍ, a nuestra "manera"...

Pasando a otra cosa, es curioso como los mass mierda no dicen apenas nada de como está el panorama geopolítico entre los países bálticos/nórdicos/OTAN y Rusia... Os dejo otro enlace sobre el particular y no creo que la "sangre llegue al río", pero suena a "preludio" de cómo se podría iniciar un conflicto bélico futuro...

- CRECE LA TENSIÃ“N: “RUSIA ES CAPAZ DE OCUPAR EL BÃLTICO EN DOS DÃAS…Y LA OTAN PODRÃA RESPONDER CON ARMAS NUCLEARES” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y ésta es una de las diferencias entre los pueblos "germanos" y el resto de los occidentales...

- GERMAN GOLD BUYING: A Chart You Have To See : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (30 May 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> De nuevo vuelvo a decir por enésima vez que la democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas de gobierno actuales, y el proceso electoral es mediocre en muchos aspectos, pero aquí añado que toda evolución es lenta, subimos 3 peldaños y bajamos 2, y quiero creer que a la larga el camino siempre tenderá a enderezarse, pues es impepinable que cada generación tiene más medios y potencial para superar a la anterior intelectualmente, y lo que tu ves hoy, lo podrán ver muchos mañana si es que estás en lo cierto.
> 
> Buen preludio de fin de semana a todos.



Porqué es el menos malo???

Porqué repetimos mantras en vez de considerar, analizar, desmenuzar los procesos y los resultados de lo que llamamos democracias modernas? ??

Porqué el sufragio universal? Porqué todos los ciudadanos tienen que contar igual a la hora de decidir que es lo mejor?

Están dotados todos los ciudadanos de inteligencia y sensatez suficientes para, con su voto, marcar el devenir de toda la sociedad???

Todos los ciudadanos tienen una escala de valores presidida por el bien común??? O mas bien, por la ventaja propia???

No es posible crear un sistema consuetudinario en el que solo ciertas personas, a la luz de sus logros vitales, sus aportaciones intelectuales, su nivel cultural, su desarrollo como persona, nos permita estar dirigidos por gente que sin lugar a dudas se preocupará por obtener lo mejor posible para todo el entramado social???

Pensamos los seres humanos de igual forma a los 18 años que a los 50???

Debería ser también la madurez de la personalidad uno de los factores decisivos a la hora de conceder el privilegio del voto???

Porqué está tan desprestigiado el voto a día de hoy???

Porqué cualquier necio con ínfulas y dotes de adulador puede llegar a presidente del gobierno, sin ni siquiera estudios, o idiomas, o una carrera brillante en el sector privado???

Yo no soy demócrata, y no lo soy porque no puedo confiar en que la masa se comporte con cabalidad y cordura. Las masa es débil, y fácilmente manipulable... y por ese motivo las "manos fuertes" nos dirigen como a rebaño.

Cuando un ciego guía a otro ciego...ambos caerán en el hoyo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 May 2015)

B r a x t o n, no puedo estar mas de acuerdo con la descripcion que haces de las limitaciones de la democracia, aun asi te diré porque para mi es la "menos mala", no por sus motivos eticos sino pragmaticos:

- porque cualquier subgrupo que eligieras para tomar decisiones las acabaria tomando en beneficio propio (oprimiendo al resto)
- porque es peor estar en un grupo oprimido por otro que en un unico grupo por tonto que sea este
- porque se "autoregula", impide que se pueda abusar en exceso y, de momento, es la mejor manera de evitar guerras (que aunque no lo recordemos es lo peor que se puede vivir)

Te diré cual es mi solucion para minimizar el problema de la democracia en una sociedad estupida y cortoplacista: reducir el estado a la mínima expresion. Ya que esto reduce la capacidad de la masa en imponerse al individuo y permite al individuo obtener en funcion de su esfuerzo, ya sea fisico o intelectual.

Democracia = Paz
Liberalismo = Justícia

Y antes de que se critique mi exceso de individualismo: el liberalismo no impide ni limita la cooperacion, los individuos que asi lo consideren son libres de crear sus redes de ayuda y solidaridad, simplemente permite que los que no piensan asi no tengan que formar parte de ellas bajo coaccion de un estado con el monopolio de la violencia (como ocurre actualmente con el estado del bienestar y la administracion correspondiente).


----------



## frisch (30 May 2015)

******* dijo:


> Porqué es el menos malo???
> 
> Porqué repetimos mantras en vez de considerar, analizar, desmenuzar los procesos y los resultados de lo que llamamos democracias modernas? ??
> 
> Porqué el ... / ...



Añadiría ¿por qué es necesario etiquetarse políticamente hablando cuando en realidad "política" debería ser gestionar el y para el bien común?

La respuesta es: porque si no te etiquetas, no les haces el juego y si no les haces el juego, no les sirves y si no les sirves eres molesto y llegará el día - no estamos tan lejos - en el que les serás tan molesto que te quitarán de enmedio?


----------



## Refinanciado (30 May 2015)

Buenos días,

Interesante debate, coincido que aunque realmente estamos jodidos, las cosas se pueden torcer aún más, es verdad que la democracia de alguna manera evita que todos esos instintos primarios salgan de manera descontrolada, no obstante, siempre hay "pequeñas" muestras de una parte de nuestra verdadera naturaleza, encima unos las capitalizan e incluso las provocan para obtener beneficios de ello.

A New Perspective on Cost of War 
United States, Britain and the UN-Member nations all went into Afghanistan and Iraq to help save the world. This is how much it cost them to "Ensure safety for the World". 















































---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 08:53 ----------

El gráfico de Ladrillófilo es demoledor, ¿estaremos a las puertas de "la gran caída"?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, no voy a entrar en un debate, en cuyas posiciones todos los que escribimos aquí ya nos hemos posicionado en bastantes ocasiones. Sólo comentar que NO creo en el Liberalismo y que, afortunadamente, es residual en este país. Respeto la opinión del conforero EstudianteTesorero, pero conozco mucho "liberal" que necesita más coherencia y menos "cara"... Y eso no va con el citado conforero, y cuyas ideas al respecto ya conozco, sino con muchos "liberales" -la mayoría- que se aprovechan del Estado.

Un liberal, de acuerdo a la "ortodoxia", NUNCA debiera promover el crecimiento del Estado ni obstaculizar la reducción del mismo en beneficio propio... que es lo que suele suceder.

En fin, lo dejo ahí y dejo un excelente artículo en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Rebelion. Deuda p

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2015)

*VRAXTON (con B)* cuando hablo de menos malo, es por que de lo que se ha probado, es lo que ha prevalecido (evolucionado y aceptado como tal)

Podría ponerle más patas cojas de las que tu describes...muchas más.

Hace años dije públicamente que los gobernantes deberían de ser filósofos, nada de abogados, economistas, licenciados en ciencias políticas (nunca entendí mucho esta carrera)...etc.

Un filósofo es un amante del conocimiento, por encima del poder o de las riquezas...el único pero es que un filósofo es un hombre, y sabemos los hándicaps que eso acarrea.

También en otra ocasión un tipo bastante inteligente me dijo que en este país había un nacionalista por cada ciudadano, y cada uno con su programa político hecho a medida...

¿Qué es lo mejor? , pues un órgano gestor podría sustituir al gobierno, y según su gestión seguiría o se marcharía (cuestión de números y logros, no de bonitas palabras), como una empresa ¡vamos!...como se eligen las subcontratas de servicios públicamente, pues aquí se elegiría al gestor calidad precio que más opciones reales nos ofreciera.

¿Quién lo elegiría? como bien dices, habría que delegar en personas con principios y conocimientos...sobre todo principios ético-morales. El alcaide de mi pueblo es un excantante de verbena, no tiene más estudios, y lleva 30 años en el poder, los concejales el que más estudios tiene es graduado social...¿Qué son buena gente?...no lo dudo...pero no es lo mismo llevar una frutería que un ayuntamiento. 

Pero bueno, ya no me produce rabia ver que sacan año tras año mayoría absoluta y dejan al pueblo estancado en los años 80, la masa es incoherente, pero el tiempo pone todo en su lugar...lo veamos o no.

Y coincido con *Fernando* que es un debate bonito, pero difícil de llevar a buen puerto. Añadiría para terminar, que lo que suele fallar en los sistemas de gobierno es el egoísmo humano, y no el sistema en si.

Buen sábado a tod@s


----------



## Refinanciado (30 May 2015)

Una vez un profesor (que era procomunista a tope) me confesó que no hay sistema perfecto, que todos mostraban fallos de gravedad similar, simplemente eran mostrados de una u otra perspectiva, pero que básicamente eran lo mismo.

Así que le pregunté cual sería la solución, a lo que me respondió, que el mejor era aquel en el que se centraba en el ser humano tanto como ser individual como social y su desarrollo, pero que aún no había conocido ninguno, yo añadiría que se debería sumar el cuidado del entorno en que vivimos.

Evitentemente, si a una utopía le añadimos otra utopía, tendremos una Utopía al cuadrado, aún más complicada de hacerse realidad, así que sólo son sueños e ideas.

Pero bueno, otro lado flaco de la democracia es que básicamente no es que no sucedan las cosas, simplemente nos dan la oportunidad de "mirar hacia otro lado" y "hacernos cómplices" para que a final de cuentas no pase nada (paketazo lo explicó en otro post acertadamente)

Una pequeña muestra de ello:
En el caso de corrupción en la FIFA, sólo se habla de los corruptos, pero de manera aislada (algo similar a lo de los sobres, pero nadie hablar sobre donde está el dinero y de devolverlo) y la manera de elegir (supongo qeu democráticamente) a otros en su sitio para que siga la fiesta:
FIFA: un príncipe apoyado por Platini, única alternativa al régimen corrupto de Blatter

Pero en muy pocos sitios se habla en todo lo que implica eso de la FIFA:
La conexión entre la corrupción de la FIFA y la matanza de Qatar


Spoiler



La investigación de corrupción en la FIFA, promovida por el Departamento de Justicia norteamericano y apoyada por las autoridades suizas, es una de esas historias tan sorprendentes como previsibles. Por lo segundo, ya que la prensa anglosajona lleva mucho tiempo informando de sus sospechas sobre sobornos millonarios en la concesión de las sedes de los Mundiales (lo mismo en el caso del COI y los JJOO).

También es sorprendente en el sentido de que nadie esperaba que un Gobierno europeo pusiera las cosas fáciles a una fiscalía para llevar a cabo una investigación. Pocos quieren indisponerse con la FIFA cuando quizá algún día pretendan que su país albergue la celebración de un gran acontecimiento deportivo.

Algunas personas pueden restar importancia al pago de sobornos en estas situaciones. Quizá piensen que forman parte de los gastos fijos de una candidatura. Ocurre que los altos cargos de la FIFA son propietarios de una franquicia viajera que todo el mundo quiere que pase alguna vez por su territorio.

Christopher Ingraham, de The Washington Post, hace un recuento diferente, no el de los millones de dólares que han cambiado de manos, sino de lo que de forma cínica podríamos llamar los ‘daños colaterales’ de la concesión a Qatar del Mundial de Fútbol de 2022.





Ingraham admite que el cálculo puede no ser exacto. Es posible que las cifras de muertos en Pekín fueran mayores. Los números de Qatar se refieren a todos los muertos en accidentes laborales en ese país, y en los que siempre las víctimas son trabajadores inmigrantes.

Por dramáticas que sean las cifras, no son insólitas. El sistema de contratación de los extranjeros los coloca bajo la tutela de un empleador local que goza de un poder completo sobre sus vidas. No es raro que tengan que entregar el pasaporte al llegar y es habitual que vivan atemorizados a perder un empleo del que viven sus familias en países como Pakistán o Bangladesh. Si las condiciones de trabajo son peligrosas, si el ritmo de construcción no se puede detener bajo ningún concepto, nadie se atreverá a protestar ni habrá sindicatos que los protejan. 

“Sólo quiero trabajar y ganar algo de dinero para mi esposa y mis hijos; pero, por culpa de mi patrocinador, no puedo cambiar de trabajo. Si acudo a la policía, me detendrán y expulsarán del país, porque no tengo documento de identidad”, contó a Amnistía Internacional un trabajador de Sri Lanka.

En Europa sólo estamos preocupados por el espectáculo. Si acaso, nos preguntamos cómo afectará el calor a los futbolistas durante 90 minutos de juego. Lo que ocurra a los trabajadores en la construcción de los estadios durante todo un día es algo que no atrae tanto interés.



En donde nosotros hemos elegido ver esto:






Cuando la realidad el elegir ver eso, ocasiona esto:






Mas info:
The human toll of FIFA’s corruption

Qatar World Cup construction 'will leave 4,000 migrant workers dead' 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/e5R9Ur44XV8?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/I0EsOFDA6uM?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

La explotación del ser humano, hasta la muerte, es algo que no sólo es tolerable sino que no merece ser comentado, considerado, un tema irrelevante. De hecho, el Corán, como la Biblia, lejos de condenar la esclavitud como una de las mayores vilezas, la regulan como una práctica y relación social más.

En los fieles de religiones abrahámicas, el sentido de la moralidad se encuentra ubicado en la entrepierna, y se mide en centímetros cuadrados de piel descubiertos. 







(exempli gratia, en la Italia de la corrupción endémica abundan carteles como el anterior a la entrada de las iglesias, mientras que el naturismo es una actividad absolutamente marginal).
_La mirada del mendigo_​

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 10:08 ----------

He abierto un hilo,

El Documental que no quieren que veas (la forma en que actúa la Industria Farmecéutica) 

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 10:34 ----------

Esos empresarios, debieron de haber dado los sobres al final, al darlos por anticipado corren el riesgo de tener que volver a dar sobres

Los empresarios temen que el cambio político tenga efectos irreversibles
_Las pymes podrían perder poder adquisitivo con el aumento de tasas o la creación de gravámenes
La reversión de contratos municipales generará inseguridad jurídica y repelerá inversiones_


Spoiler



Los empresarios están más que molestos por la llegada de candidaturas populares afines a Podemos a los dos Consistorios más grandes del Estado: Madrid y Barcelona. Es más, buena parte de estos advierten de las consecuencias irreversibles que podría traer el cambio. La banca, principal acreedor de la deuda de ambos Ayuntamientos, teme que la renegociación suponga finalmente una quita. También preocupa la inestabilidad a las constructoras, empresas que ya advierten de que "inversores de calidad" han comenzado a paralizar grandes proyectos en un momento en el que se empezaba a respirar tras años de asfixia.


Pero la preocupación no se limita sólo a las grandes empresas. Según afirman distintos expertos consultados por elEconomista, la pymes y micropymes también están en vilo por una posible subida de tributos. Es el caso, por ejemplo, de que se implantaran o incrementaran las tasas por uso del suelo público, lo que no sólo afectaría a los dueños de los cajeros automáticos, sino también a las terrazas de bares y restaurantes. En esta línea, también supondría un varapalo a las clases medias la oferta de alquileres más bajos, ya que esto finalmente abarataría el precio de las viviendas en propiedad. 

*Revertir contratos*
No obstante, es la inestabilidad del marco jurídico la que podría dañar, en mayor medida, los balances de las empresas. El programa de Ahora Madrid incluye la realización de una auditoría de los contratos vigentes para revertir, en la medida de lo posible, la externalización de servicios municipales. Más allá de los actores implicados en esta ecuación, el problema de este paso es la desconfianza jurídica que podría ahuyentar a los inversores. 

Por lo pronto, entre Madrid y Barcelona sobrevuelan propuestas de proyectos urbanísticos por valor de 14.000 millones de euros. Entre estos estarían el Proyecto Canalejas, Operación Chamartín o Campamento, así como la reforma de Feria de Barcelona o la del Camp Nou y alrededores. Según fuentes consultadas por este periódico, las conversaciones están actualmente paralizadas a la espera de los pactos que hagan posible la gobernabilidad de los ayuntamientos. En esta carrera no ayudan algunas de las propuestas del cambio ,como la lanzada por Ada Colau de implantar una divisa para Barcelona, una medida que suscita dudas sobre su legalidad. 

También recogen con mucha prudencia el momento político las patronales eléctricas o gasísticas. Las asociaciones se manifiestan intranquilas, pero prefieren no explicitarlo. El entorno se pregunta cómo se pagarían los suministros básicos a gente sin recursos o de dónde se sacaría la financiación para impulsar el autoconsumo energético, unas propuestas que hasta ahora tildan de "poco concretas". Por otra parte, buena parte de los empresarios confían en que las ideas más radicales finalmente no lleguen a buen puerto tras la corrección y demandas de los partidos llave. Es el caso de la banca y de una de las ideas estrellas manifestadas en campaña por ambos programas: el examen de la deuda. El sector teme que una auditoría de ésta conlleve una quita de los préstamos. Aquí conviene recordar que, en el caso de Madrid, la banca se juega unos 5.000 millones de la deuda total, que asciende a 5.936 millones. El sector, sin embargo, sí que haría ciertas concesiones en vivienda social como elevar el número de inmuebles destinados a su cartera social. No obstante, su línea roja sería la de aceptar tasas o sanciones por poseer un número elevado de casas vacías.



¡Coño! Pero si ayer mismo decían lo contrario, que sobraba dinero para el ladrillo ¿tanto miedo tenéis castuzos?
¡Alerta roja! Se paralizan las inversiones inmobiliarias
_Los resultados electorales dejan en el aire desarrollos urbanísticos_


Spoiler



El éxito electoral de Manuela Carmena (Ahora Madrid) en Madrid y de Ada Colau (Barcelona En Comú) en Barcelona ya ha empezado a cobrarse las primeras víctimas en el sector inmobiliario. Apenas han pasado seis días desde las elecciones y "algunos inversores ya han paralizado operaciones de compra de inmuebles en España", alertan distintas fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones.

La incertidumbre ante los posibles pactos políticos ha irrumpido con fuerza en el sector del ladrillo, "ahora que empezaba a remontar". Sólo en Madrid y Barcelona, hay grandes proyectos urbanísticos que se han quedado en el aire por un valor cercano a los 14.000 millones de euros.

En estos desarrollos están implicadas importantes constructoras, entidades financieras y grandes fortunas internacionales, como es el caso del magnate chino Wang Jianlin, que llegó a España con la intención de invertir alrededor de 4.000 millones y ahora ve peligrar sus planes inmobiliarios en el país.

"Ahora mismo el sector está iniciando en algunos segmentos un proceso de parálisis, todos los inversores están pendientes de los posibles pactos y están esperando a que se resuelvan para ejecutar las operaciones", explican desde el sector.

"La incertidumbre es muy grande y la ingobernabilidad en muchos casos, así como el previsible aumento impositivo y de gasto público, unido al freno a las inversiones previstas, pueden producir una retirada del capital extranjero", advierten.

Esta situación puede suponer "un importante paso atrás en la incipiente recuperación", pues llega en un momento de despegue para el sector inmobiliario, que el año pasado alcanzó cifras récord de inversión. Antes de las elecciones, las previsiones de los expertos auguraban que el nivel de transacciones se iba a mantener, pero tras los últimos acontecimientos, "es muy difícil hacer estimaciones". Estas advertencias coinciden con las que han lanzado esta semana algunos empresarios notables, como el presidente de OHL, Juan Miguel Villar Mir, quien sostuvo que formaciones como Podemos ponen en peligro la recuperación económica de España. Los mercados, de igual forma, han penalizado los resultados electorales y el Ibex 35 se ha anotado un recorte del 2,91% en la semana.

*Medidas "populistas"*
El disgusto en el mercado es palpable, ya que los planteamientos que los partidos políticos ascendentes han hecho para ambos municipios "generan una clara desafección hacia el sector". Las fuentes consultadas por este periódico califican las propuestas de "demagógicas y, en muchos casos, alejadas de la competencia de los Ayuntamientos y fuera de la legalidad vigente".

En este sentido, hacen referencia a una de las propuestas que aparece en el plan de choque diseñado por Barcelona En Comú y que plantea la creación de una comisión de estudio para explorar la posibilidad de declarar toda Barcelona como zona de tanteo y retracto con el fin de que el Ayuntamiento tenga prioridad en la compraventa de inmuebles y los pueda obtener por debajo del precio de mercado. "¿Por qué en la negociación de venta de una casa entre privados tiene que tener prioridad el Ayuntamiento?", se preguntan en el sector. Además, Ada Colau quiere impulsar la cesión al Ayuntamiento de pisos vacíos para fortalecer el parque de alquiler social existente. Algunos ven esta medida como "una oportunidad en lugar de como un problema". "Puede ser una forma de dar salida a bolsas de pisos que están en manos de la banca y que si no es a través de esta fórmula no se pueden a colocar". 

Sin embargo, la mayoría considera que esta propuesta "sólo sería asumible si el Ayuntamiento está dispuesto a pagar unas rentas razonables, pero ni hay dinero, ni creo que sus intenciones sean esas", aseveran.

El sentimiento general del sector gira en torno a dos palabras. Incertidumbre y populismo, pero algunos intentan calmar los ánimos. "Debemos ser cautos a la hora de valorar la labor que van a hacer las nuevas Administraciones, pues aunque muchas de ellas son populistas, deberán gobernar en coalición y tendrán que someter a votación todas y cada una de sus propuestas. Un cosa es hablar y otra gobernar".

En lo que sí coinciden todos es en señalar que "el revuelo" ha llegado en un momento en el que empezaban a venir a España "inversores menos oportunistas". "Los que aterrizan ahora lo hacen para invertir y quedarse al menos cinco años, son apuestas estables y que sin duda benefician al país". Precisamente por eso se muestran "tan prudentes ahora y no van a ejecutar nada hasta que no haya un gobierno claro".

Los planes urbanísticos de Carmena y Colau dejan en el aire, además, la mayoría de los principales proyectos, ya iniciados o por adjudicar. En Madrid peligran millonarios desarrollos como la Operación Chamartín, el Centro Comercial de Madrid Río, la Operación Mahou-Calderón, el Complejo Canalejas, la Operación Edificio España, la Ciudad de la Justicia e, incluso, la Operación Campamento. 

Mientras, en la Ciudad Condal proyectos como los centros comerciales La Maquinista o el Heron City, la reforma del Camp Nou y el desarrollo urbanístico de los alrededores, la pista de esquí de la zona franca Barcelona SnowWorld y la transformación en hoteles de emblemáticos edificios como la Torre Agbar, el edificio Deutsche Bank del Passeig de Gràcia o el Proyecto Núñez i Navarro también están en riesgo.

*Villar Mir: "Carmena, una gran alcaldesa"*
El presidente de OHL, Juan Miguel Villar Mir, sorprendió ayer al asegurar que la lideresa de Ahora Madrid, Manuela Carmena, "puede ser una gran alcaldesa de Madrid". En el marco de la XXXI Reunión del Círculo de Economía, las palabras del empresario, que incidió en que la condición de jueza de la aspirante a la alcaldía le da tranquilidad y le ofreció su apoyo para seguir invirtiendo en Madrid, llegaron sólo dos días después de que alertara sobre el riesgo que para la recuperación económica de España entrañaba la ascensión de formaciones políticas como Podemos. Villar Mir lanzó serias advertencias sobre los partidos que sostienen el marxismo y el leninismo tanto en la rueda de prensa previa a la junta general de OHL como después ante los accionistas del grupo.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 May 2015)

Fernando, me parece que a un compañero tuyo del gremio le hicieron la cama:

Me van a subrogar a otra empresa... 

Me voy al paro

Según cuenta, hubo muchas irregularidades, igual puede ser verdad.

¡Madre mía! Un día estamos de puta madre y al siguiente nos quedamos en la calle.

Que putada, todos estamos expuestos a ello y más con la situación actual, la cual nos venden como un camino de rosas.

Otro link respecto a lo de la fuga de depósitos de los griegos:
La fuga de depósitos de la banca griega en 2015 equivale al 15% del PIB del país

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tengo mi particular opinión sobre este tema... Si te fijas bien, uno de los primeros posts es mío y ahí enlace lo que dice la ley al respecto. En vez de leerlo y asesorarse adecuadamente, pues siguieron departiendo sobre la "naturaleza" de las cosas, por tanto me cuestiono bastante este asunto. Y es que, además, de ser cierto lo que se comenta hay tal cúmulo de irregularidades que, legalmente, es fácil de ganar por el afectado. Aparte de las sanciones en que pudieran incurrir todos los participantes. En cualquier caso, no seguí el tema y bastante hice aportando para nada... Por tanto, no me interesa.

Otra cosa muy distinta es lo que comentas de que hoy en día una empresa, por las circunstancias que sean, pues decida enviarte al paro y en un día tú vida cambia radicalmente. Por eso mismo, hay que huir de las recetas neoliberales que se han implantado y que perjudican claramente a la clase productiva de este país, así que urge una derogación de la Reforma Laboral y que va a llegar, guste o no...

No es menos cierto que muchas empresas, sobre todo las Pymes, están en una situación más que agobiante y la mía es un buen ejemplo. Me sabe mal por mis compañeros, pero entre que la situación del país es la que ES y los impagos, pues no veo mucho porvenir y que a mí ya me tiene un poco sin cuidado por aquello de que ya tengo un pie fuera del "convento". Ahora bien, tengo que decir que muchas empresas se están yendo al garete por muchas razones, pero una muy importante se llama MALA GESTIÓN, aparte de las "prebendas" que tienen muchos de los que "mandan" y que es un auténtico "parasitismo". Si a eso sumamos que hay personal que está, pero que no está, es decir que no hace más porque no quiere...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 May 2015)

Así es Fernando, cuando ví que le habías dado información sobre su situación pensé que sería de tu interés saber como se resolvería para futuras referencias, pero como dices, si no valoró en su día las opciones que se le planteban, pues que se le va a hacer.

En fin, cada día confirmo de una u otra forma que nos ha tocado estar en el bando perdedor y no por falta de personas (que somos mayoría) ni por falta de capacidad (viendo quien nos manda, muchos de "nuestro" bando les dan 20mil vueltas) sino básicamente por dejadez, pereza y querer todo sin esfuerzo alguno.

Retomando un poco el tema de USA-China, mira el link que he encontrado en el país:
EE UU acusa a China de llevar armas a una isla en disputa del Pacífico


Spoiler



Las reclamaciones territoriales de Pekín en el mar del Sur de China, cada vez más contundentes, protagonizarán este fin de semana el Diálogo Shangri-La, el foro anual sobre Seguridad más importante en Asia Pacífico. Estados Unidos ha acusado a China de haber colocado equipos móviles de artillería en una isla en disputa en el Pacífico. "Se trata de un hecho molesto y supone una escalada", ha dicho el senador John McCain. Un portavoz del Pentágono que viaja con el secretario de Defensa al foro, ha confirmado a Reuters que EE UU conoce la existencia de este armamento.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores chino, Hua Chunying, ha asegurado carecer de información sobre esos supuestos equipos.

Analistas militares citados por Reuters consideraron que el armamento parece representar más una declaración de principios que un intento de desequilibrar la situación. "Hay que recordar que potencialmente tienen bastante más artillería en los buques de guerra que desplazan de manera habitual por aguas del mar del Sur de China", declaró un agregado militar a esa agencia.

China reclama la mayor parte del mar de Sur de China. Filipinas, Vietnam, Malasia, Brunéi y Taiwán también reclaman partes de esta importante ruta comercial.

Los ministros de Defensa o altos cargos militares de 26 países, incluido el ministro español, Pedro Morenés, se reúnen desde este viernes y hasta el domingo en Singapur en medio de una escalada retórica entre Pekín y Washington por la construcción china de islas artificiales en zonas en disputa.

EE UU calcula que los dragados chinos han creado una superficie de 809 hectáreas en total en cinco emplazamientos de las islas Spratly, de las que 607 se han añadido este año.

El secretario de Defensa de EE UU, Ashton Carter, que intervendrá en el foro que organiza el Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos (IISS) el sábado, ya ha comenzado a adelantar sus argumentos. “Lo nuevo es [la fabricación de islas artificiales y] la escala a la que se construye”, declaró a bordo del avión que le transportaba a Singapur. Y acerca de las quejas chinas por los sobrevuelos estadounidenses de las zonas en disputa, instó a que “nadie se equivoque: EE UU volará, navegará y operará donde le permita el derecho internacional, como hacemos por todo el mundo”.

En una parada previa en una base militar en Hawái, Carter había instado a China a poner fin de inmediato a las obras. Según afirmó entonces, las actividades de Pekín “hacen que se incrementen los llamamientos para que EE UU se implique en Asia Pacífico. Vamos a atender esos llamamientos”. EE UU, aseguró, “seguirá siendo la principal potencia en Asia Pacífico durante décadas”.

China ha respondido en un tono similar. Sus medios oficiales aseguran que ningún país extranjero tiene derecho a dictarle lo que puede hacer en áreas que considera bajo su soberanía. Y en una entrevista concedida al diario China Daily, Ouyang Yujing, director general del Ministerio de Exteriores, puso sobre la mesa la posibilidad de declarar una zona de identificación aérea, o ADIZ, en el mar del Sur de China, como ya hizo Pekín de manera unilateral en un área del mar del Este de China que incluye el archipiélago que se disputa con Japón, conocido como Senkaku en japonés y Diaoyu en mandarín.

China ha dejado claro en los últimos días que no está dispuesta a ceder en sus reclamaciones territoriales y que se toma muy en serio el defenderlas. Esta semana ha publicado un nuevo libro blanco sobre estrategia militar en el que subraya el protagonismo cada vez mayor de su Marina. En lugar de limitarse a la defensa de las aguas costeras, ha indicado, sus barcos tendrán también como misión la defensa en aguas internacionales.

En una muestra de la importancia que da a lo que pueda ocurrir en el foro, Pekín ha enviado una numerosa delegación, de 29 personas, encabezada por el almirante Sun Jianguo, el militar de rango más alto del Ejército Popular de Liberación (EPL) que ha participado en estos encuentros.

Pero un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa chino ha indicado que el discurso de Sun, previsto para el domingo, se centrará en la colaboración, el diálogo y la defensa conjunta. El libro blanco también asegura que, aunque China no rehuirá una confrontación si es atacada, no atacará ella primero.

Según afirma Niklas Swanström, director del Instituto para la Política de Seguridad y Desarrollo, el riesgo de que se produzca una escalada en la situación en el mar del Sur de China “existe, pero no es serio”. En su opinión, “ni China ni EE UU tienen interés en un conflicto”.

Más allá de las fricciones entre EE UU y China, el foro tomará la temperatura a la situación de la seguridad de la región, donde la creciente reafirmación militar china ha llevado también a aumentar el gasto militar de países como Japón o India, sus principales rivales en la zona.



¿Buscando el beneplácito del pueblo mientras preparan la guerra?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, uno de los primeros temas que toqué cuando arribé a este foro fue el del conflicto de las Islas Spratly... Bien, aquí yo veo una muestra de "Imperialismo" y en este caso por parte de China. Y no hace falta más que ver la situación geográfica de esas islas (y también las Paracelso), de manera que pueden ser reindivicadas por varios países y de hecho es así...

Precisamente, este asunto es el que hace que más enconados estén Vietnam y China. Ya en 1988, una nave de guerra china hundió un buque vietnamita que transportaba tropas para una de las islas en disputa. Y el pasado año, recuerdo que un pesquero vietnamita fue hundido por un buque chino tras ser embestido deliberadamente.

Este asunto no tiene nada que ver con el de las islas Diaoyu y donde la soberanía china está fuera de toda duda.

En cualquier caso, las Spratley en sí NO tienen ninguna importancia geoestratégica y su interés reside en las bolsas de Gas y Petróleo que parecen existir en esa zona. Razones económicas y de control energético. No hay nada más...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 13:26 ----------

Y sobre esto que SÍ debemos preocuparnos... Está sucediendo AQUÍ y AHORA. ¿Alguna "MIERDA" que están "esparciendo"?

- MORTANDADES MASIVAS DE ANIMALES POR TODO EL MUNDO EN POCOS DÃAS: BALLENAS, ANTÃLOPES, PELÃCANOS… |

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2015)

El Ãndice 2015 de Libertad EconÃ³mica - Libertad.org
Los países estatalistas no son prósperos, los liberales sí. 
Solo hay que ver donde esta España y ver quien esta mejor y quien peor.
Ver de que países la gente se quiere largar, y a que países quieren ir a vivir ,trabajar o jubilarse como sea. 

De hecho no se puede invertir en oro sin tener unas ideas mas bien liberales, un estatalista debería poner su dinero donde pone su discurso, es decir, en bonos del estado.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Con todos los respetos -ya lo sabes- bankiero NO me hagas "sonreírme". Se puede invertir en Oro o en "flores" sin necesidad de ser "liberal"... Y los ejemplos que me ponen no me sirven por muchísimas razones y, sobre todo, coyunturales.

Los que creemos en un Estado "fuerte", por tanto en el Estado del Bienestar, sabemos que tenemos que asumir un "coste", ya sea vía impuestos o incluso colaborando al sostenimiento del Sistema de reparto. Yo, por ejemplo, en mis inversiones tengo buena parte en deuda española y es que no voy a traicionar mi "ideario". Otra cosa muy distinta es que luego me roben, pero ya lo están haciendo desde hace mucho tiempo y es que el Estado del Bienestar se ha convertido en el Bienestar del Estado.

Y, bankiero, ya fuera de "ortodoxias" de estar por "casa", cada cual pone su dinero en aquello que estima oportuno, ya sean MPs, Bonos, Bolsa, etc. y deberá priorizar lo que él ELIJA. Y un "estatalista", cuando paga los impuestos que yo pago, debería olvidarse de contribuir más, pero no toca más remedio que hacerlo si consideramos la clara dejación de funciones por parte de los gobernantes.

:XX::XX::XX: ¿Los chinos e hindúes son "liberales"?

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un liberal, de acuerdo a la "ortodoxia", NUNCA debiera promover el crecimiento del Estado ni obstaculizar la reducción del mismo en beneficio propio... que es lo que suele suceder.



Exactamente, el problema es que las "castas extractivas" han decidido camuflarse bajo la que llaman "neo-liberalismo" y como los ultimos años han demostrado (rescate a bancos privados con dinero publico!! :8: ) estos ladrones no tienen nada que ver con el liberalismo clasico. 

En el fondo el liberalismo es una version moderada de los acratas, y como humanista secular que me considero, estamos mucho mas cerca de lo que parece, quizas tu le das mas importancia a lo comunitario que al individuo, pero creo que son matices.

Saludos!


----------



## timi (30 May 2015)

saludos a todos , hace días que no pongo nada , dejo un articulo en línea a lo que se va diciendo

A Recession Within A Recession

no nos quedan muchos octubres , y alguno será el citado por aquí
lo que esta claro es que intentaran camuflar los datos oficiales con tal de alargar al siguiente octubre...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Mira, EstudianteTesorero, este tema ya lo tratamos en privado, si recuerdas... Entonces ya te manifesté mi respeto hacia tu posición, por cuanto tú sí que eres un auténtico liberal, pero también sabes que bajo esa etiqueta se esconde mucho HdP y sólo falta ver cómo está el país...

Bueno, a mí me han llamado muchas veces "capitalista libertario", por tanto ya estoy libre de espantos... En ocasiones no es aceptado que uno tenga unos determinados bienes y unas ideas vamos a decir "revolucionarias". Siempre he dicho que esa es una soberana gilipollez, máxime cuando la fortuna se consigue a través del esfuerzo personal y creo que esa misma opinión la tenéis los auténticos liberales... ¿No?

SÍ, EstudianteTesorero, cuando tratamos entre "humanistas", por tanto fieles a unos valores -los que sean...-, la realidad es que apenas existen diferencias y es más una cuestión de "matices"... En realidad, hoy paketazo ha hecho un comentario que suscribo totalmente y es que un país debería estar dirigido por personas "comprometidas", pero con amplios conocimientos en las áreas de su competencia. NO por este hatajo de ladrones que han y están asolando el país.

En fin, EstudianteTesorero, tú ya sabes que los acratas no somos especialmente "estatalistas", pero es que somos muchos los que nos vemos "obligados" a movernos. Tampoco te engañes lo mío como lo tuyo son "utopías". Nunca se les dejaría que manejasen el "cotarro"...

Y me alegra saber que andas por el hilo y aprovecho para saludarte.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Cada vez me convenzo más de que nos leen... incluso en México, porque ya es "casualidad"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Los mitos de las elecciones

Pues, ¡joder! menos mal que los usanos van de pm...

- Economía de Estados Unidos se contrae 0,7% en primer trimestre

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2015)

Y dejo un artículo "metalero"... Por cierto, ya que es bastante largo, lo más "sustancioso" está en la parte final donde analiza varias empresas "oreras"...

- Gold: The Long Good-Bye | John Ing | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Reflexiones postelectorales: ¡el juego se acabó!

# EstudianteTesorero: Esta mañana he leído un artículo de opinión y en él se hacia una referencia a Pio Baroja, que en 1904 se definía como liberal radical, individualista y anarquista... Curioso "cocktail" y me ha recordado el debate de ayer, así que lo comento como una simple anécdota.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 May 2015)

Una cosa que ha quedado clara tras la burbuja es que la democracia española esta enferma y podrida.
Todo español con uso de razón debería votar o a Ciudadanos o a Podemos dependiendo de lo que se ajuste mejor a su ideario político. 
Uno será más liberal y otro más estatalista pero sobre todo lo que hay que votar es un ideario anticasta extractiva (PPSOE).


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2015)

*bankiero* seamos realistas con la situación de este país. En la época de la dictadura había un grueso de personas que les iba de perlas, luego con la llegada del PSOE de González, muchos amasaron fortuna, y se abrió la gran contratación de funcionariado, que prosiguió fuertemente con el Aznarismo, con lo que a muchos les fue de PM.

Ya no mentemos los sectores relacionados con el ladrillazo, y las miles...cientos de miles de personas que adoraban al hombre del bigote casado con una Botella, diciendo que el y su ministro de economía eran lo mejor que le había pasado a España.

Ahora, que todo se ha ido al carajo...por propios méritos, parece que nada es bueno de lo pasado...sin embargo, hay lotazo de funcionarios (vale que han perdido derechos), lotazo de millonarios de las épocas democráticas, y gente "masa" que la ha cagado por arrastrar deudas "impagables" de esas "doradas" épocas finitas.

Hablas de Podemos o Ciudadanos, entiendo lo que dices, pero te aseguro que muchos les ha ido de perlas con lo que hay, y lo que ha habido...ojo, no es mi caso, que apenas ha variado gobierne quién gobierne.

Si salen elegidos los nuevos, habrá peña que se "forre" y otros que la cagarán...entiendo que se busca el bienestar de la masa, y la garantía de que el sistema seguirá rodando un poco más con las necesidades básicas cubiertas, y perdona que dude de que cualquier partido que llegue al poder lo logre...es como una ecuación muy larga, dónde la trate de resolver quién la trate de resolver no logrará un buen resultado, y no por que lo hagan mal, si no por que es la propia ecuación la que no tiene solución.

Cuando veo en USA que por "cojones" han de votar (si quieren votar claro), a solo 2 partidos, y denominan a los EEUU como el país de las oportunidades, me descojono...¡dos partidos!...¿y si los dos partidos son extremadamente mediocres?...pero bueno ¡que fluya el rey $!

Por enésima vez echemos una mirada a suiza, con sus defectos y virtudes, y a su sistema de confederación con políticos no profesionales (salvo excepciones contadas)...¡por ejemplo!

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 May 2015)

Ya sé que este no es el hilo pero ¿ que opináis de las "maniobras" que pretende hacer la OTAN en España en Otoño de este año ienso: ? ¿ mal fario, no ?...:S


La OTAN tomará el Mediterráneo en otoño del 2015


----------



## J.Smith (31 May 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Una cosa que ha quedado clara tras la burbuja es que la democracia española esta enferma y podrida.
> Todo español con uso de razón debería votar o a Ciudadanos o a Podemos dependiendo de lo que se ajuste mejor a su ideario político.
> Uno será más liberal y otro más estatalista pero sobre todo lo que hay que votar es un ideario anticasta extractiva (PPSOE).



No pasa nada , los votantes son los de siempre.
Como PP y PSOE no han podido evolucionar ni refundarse desde dentro se lo estan haciendo los votantes desde fuera.
Creando dos partidos uno de izquierda y otro de centro-derecha.
Algun dia cuando esto acabe ,Ciudadanos y Podemos seran los dos partidos importantes de España y el resto minoria.
Creo...


----------



## racional (31 May 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya sé que este no es el hilo pero ¿ que opináis de las "maniobras" que pretende hacer la OTAN en España en Otoño de este año ienso: ? ¿ mal fario, no ?...:S
> 
> 
> La OTAN tomará el Mediterráneo en otoño del 2015



Que pasa que ya no hablais del oro en este hilo del oro? no me extraña, esto va para largo, el oro ha entrado en un lateralismo dificil de pronosticar cuanto puede durar.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 May 2015)

http://m.enikos.gr/en/economy/29764,Lafazanis-Greece-is-preparing-request-to-join-BRICS-bank.html Greece to join the BRICS bank.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

racional dijo:


> Que pasa que ya no hablais del oro en este hilo del oro? no me extraña, esto va para largo, el oro ha entrado en un lateralismo dificil de pronosticar cuanto puede durar.



Aquí hablamos de lo que nos sale de los HUEVOS... Por tanto, siga su camino y siga PASTANDO... y mejor nos ahorra sus "aportaciones".

- "El deseo de parecer listo impide llegar a serlo." François de La Rochefoucauld

# El hombre dubitativo: NO, no considero relevantes esas maniobras de la OTAN y suelen ser "normales". Si supieras las que ya se llevan efectuadas en las zonas fronterizas con Rusia... De todas formas, cuando conozca más detalles y si hay algo relevante ya os lo comentaré.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 May 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí hablamos de lo que nos sale de los HUEVOS... Por tanto, siga su camino y siga PASTANDO... y mejor nos ahorra sus "aportaciones".
> 
> - "El deseo de parecer listo impide llegar a serlo." François de La Rochefoucauld
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aportación, estaremos atentos...sino fuera porque mis padres están muy mayores, ya hace tiempo que me hubiera largado fuera...pero como buen/unico hijo, no me queda más remedio, que quedarme a cuidarles...no tienen a nadie más...:|


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Esas maniobras no tienen más objeto que una demostración de "músculo", pero a nivel militar te aseguro que los rusos se las tomarán como si les picarán los c.j.n.s, poco más. Piensa que la mayor parte son efectivos de nuestro Ejército y realmente nosotros, militarmente, "pintamos" bien poco. Eso SÍ, nos costarán una "pasta" que se podría dedicar a otras auténticas necesidades del país.

¿Irte del país? Bueno, esa siempre es una opción personal y yo mismo la estoy explorando, pero claro si esperamos un posible conficto bélico mundial, NO creo que uno pueda quedar inmune a la onda expansiva, así que si ese es el "motivo", yo no me comería mucho el "tarro" al respecto. A veces, es mejor que las cosas finalicen de la forma más rápida posible.

Y dejo un artículo que merece la pena...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-analizando-la-salida-de-reino-unido-de-la-ue

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (31 May 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Lo último de Unai, creo que eso de la FIFA tiene más tele de la que nos muestran los medios, eso de la explotación de trabajadores en Qatar se le suma este interesante punto de vista:

FIFA, USA y el resto del mundo


Spoiler



El 99% de americanos no sabe que es la FIFA. Las nuevas generaciones y los inmigrantes conocen el “soccer” pero para la mayoría solo existe un football.

Y ya sabéis lo que me importa a mí este deporte y su absurdamente gran cuota de protagonismo en TV, bares y discusiones varias. Menos aun me importan sus dirigentes: Blatter, Platini y compañía ocupan en mi cerebro el mismo tiempo que Belén Esteban.

Zero.

Pero el último movimiento americano, con sus denuncias y arrestos en una órbita ajena, de la que nunca se ha preocupado, imponiendo una vez más su ley en todo el mundo, con su mentalidad de que todo les pertenece, es insultante.

¿Que esos personajes FIFEños son una gentuza corrupta despreciable? Ya lo sabemos. Siempre lo han sido y siempre lo serán. Ese no es el problema, aunque los spin doctors de turno intenten enfocarlo así.

Pensad dos veces, id más allá.

Qatar gana a USA y Rusia obtiene la organización del mundial 2018, con todo el protagonismo que conlleva (mas que Socchi). Y de repente, un día antes de la votación para la re-elección de Blatter, ¿arrestos y escándalos de corrupción en la FIFA? E Inglaterra ofreciendose para organizar ellos el mundial de 2018…

En imperio AngloAmericano esta fuera de control, ya no le importan las formas para frenar la integración Euroasiatica y su declive. Y más cuando Putin está ganando, neutralizando gobiernos neonazis elegidos por la CIA, encajando el ataque al precio del petróleo, controlando la bomba de relojería de oriente medio…

Rusia, China, Eurasia, Silk Road, eje Aleman-Ruso… hay que pararlo como sea. Los mass media están bajo control, pero un mundial es demasiado protagonismo para ese nuevo mundo que surge y donde los americanos no tienen sitio con su única estrategia ya gastada: imprimir la moneda reserva.

Si extraes la parte financiera parasitaria del PIB americano, se queda en nada. Se hunde.

Antes que esto guerra. En todos los frentes.

Como Blatter no sea elegido hoy, el futbol, ese deporte de machotes, tatuajes y abdominales se revelará más claramente como lo que en realidad es: la distracción para el rebaño. Aléjate de él.

Ah, y que quede claro: fuck Blatter & the others.




---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 16:56 ----------

Un poco de La Carta de la Bolsa, donde comentan la relación entre la subida de tipos de interés y los salarios,creo que tenemos al menos hasta finales de año para cargar (menos mal, que eso de ganar papelitos de colores no es fácil):

La Fed no subirá tipos hasta que lo haga la línea azul de este gráfico 


Spoiler



La recuperación económica de Estados Unidos no ha llegado a los salarios. La falta de inflación en los precios al consumidor sugiere que hay poca presión alcista sobre los salarios. El crecimiento salarial es crítico cuando se piensa en la política monetaria, argumenta Jeff Gundlach de DoubleLine.
"Es uno de los mejores indicadores de la Fed", dijo Gundlach durante una presentación el martes en el New York Yacht Club.

Desde la crisis financiera, la Reserva Federal ha mantenido las tasas de interés a corto plazo cerca de cero en su esfuerzo por estimular la economía. La mayoría de los economistas creen que la Fed comenzará a elevar sus fondos de referencia a finales de este año.

Gundlach ve poca urgencia en la subida de tipos porque, entre otras cosas, el crecimiento salarial sigue siendo muy bajo.

Durante su presentación, compartió este gráfico de crecimiento de las ganancias por hora y la tasa de los fondos federales.

La Fed tiende a iniciar un ciclo de ajuste, cuando el crecimiento del salario repunta. Hasta ahora, en este ciclo, el crecimiento de los salarios se ha mantenido estable (y bajo). Varios indicadores adelantados sugieren que los salarios deben acelerarse este año. Si eso sucede, entonces la Fed probablemente suba tipos a mediados de año. Pero si los salarios no se mueven, la Fed tampoco lo hará.









---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 17:17 ----------

Más de La Carta de la Bolsa, que da una respuesta a la pregunta que todos no hacemos:

¿A dónde ha ido el dinero? 
En la semana que finalizó el miércoles vimos salidas de 437 M. de fondos de renta fija, pero entradas por 4.6 bn. para fondos de bolsa.
¿Adivinan la relación fondos de bolsa USA/Europea? Los primeros con salidas de 4 bn. y compras por 1.6 bn. para fondos europeos.
Y fuerte entrada de dinero en fondos de bolsa emergente, más de 4.1 bn. Pero es que las compras de fondos en bolsa china se elevan en la semana en más de 4.3 bn. Es el mayo flujo de compras desde 2000.





Salidas marginales de fondos desde fondos globales emergentes, latam.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Hay que ser tonto, pero que muy TONTO (más o menos como el que me coloca etiquetas) para meterse hoy en día en Bolsa. Eso queda reservado para traders y que la "Suerte les acompañe", aunque hay gente ahí -poca, eso Sí...- que se defiende bastante bien en ese terreno.

Hace poco, Ladrillófilo, enlazo un gráfico sobre el Dow Jones de transportes y acabo de echarle un ojo y compararlo con el DJ de industriales. Cualquiera que haya estado en Bolsa sabe que ahora mismo hay una fuerte divergencia en el de transportes, y cuando eso sucede suele haber correcciones mínimas del 10% y de ahí en adelante... Además, en ocasiones, también adelantan fuertes Cracks como los sucedidos en 2000 y 2007...

En fin, al que le guste la Bolsa que se espere y ya tendrá ocasión de "jugarse los cuartos"...

Y dejo una noticia bastante "preocupante" y es que de éste tipo ya se están sucediendo bastante a menudo... Esperemos que todo quede en una simple "maniobra".

- SIMULACRO DE EMERGENCIA EN EEUU PARA UN POSIBLE ATAQUE CON UNA BOMBA “SUCIA” NUCLEAR |

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

Hola, Buenas noches: Lo voy a poner en el principal, pero primero va aquí...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...uerdan-brindar-ayuda-a-los-terroristas-sirios

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (31 May 2015)

Buenas noches,

Estoy hecho un lío, no sé si ya han posteado esto antes, pero por si acaso lo pongo otra vez, curioso lo que intenta hacer Texas, y más aún que la Universidad de Texas tenga esa cantidad de oro y encima se gaste montón de pasta en pagar para que se lo cuiden, demasiadas molestias para tener algo nadie quiere:

El Estado de Texas quiere crear su propio Fort Knox para almacenar su oro físico


Spoiler



(OroyFinanzas.com) – El Estado de Texas en EE.UU. quiere crear su propia versión de Fort Knox. El martes el senado aprobó unánimemente el proyecto de ley (House Bill 483). Ahora deberá seguir su curso legislativo que permitirá al estado americano crear la primera bóveda de seguridad estatal para oro físico en Estados Unidos en un lugar todavía no definido de Texas.

El senador republicano Lois Kolkhorst ha dicho que el estado de Texas y sus agencias tienen oro por un valor superior a 1.000 millones de dólares almacenados en otros estados y que debería estar en Texas.

La propuesta legislativa explica “el establecimiento del Texas Bullion Depository (Depósito de Metales Físicos de Texas) que permitirá al Estado, a las agencias del estado y a particulares almacenar sus metales preciosos en un deposito de seguridad para reducir la dependencia de otras facilidades en otros estados y proteger que los activos se vean amenazados por fuerzas que desestabilicen el mercado.”

El nuevo depósito se gestionaría como un departamento especial del Comptroller Agency, la Oficina Financiera de Texas, encabezada por Glenn Hegar.

El estado de Texas tiene oro físico y hace unos años el University of Texas Investment Management Corp. compró casi 1.000 millones de dólares en oro físico. La mayor parte del oro en este momento se tiene que depositar en Nueva York o Delaware y se cobra una tarifa por el almacenamiento.

La Universidad de Texas tiene 5.610 lingotes de oro en su cartera que están valorados en 645 millones de dolares y paga una tarifa de almacenamiento de 108 dolares por lingote en el depósito de metales de Nueva York rondando los 605.000 dólares al año de costes de almacenamiento.

El proyecto de ley fue registrada por el republicano Giovanni Capriglione, que es el presidente de una empresa de private equity, junto a otros 31 senadores.

Fuente: Houston Chronicle




---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 21:40 ----------

Mientras unos ya no pueden mantenerse debido al precio del metal, otros aprovechan la mala situación para hacer su Agosto ¿adivináis quién? y lo mejor de todo ¿adonde irá todo ese metal que sacarán?

Zijin Mining Group de China a la compra de minas de oro y parte de Barrick por los bajos precios


Spoiler



(OroyFinanzas.com) – La empresa minera china Zijin Mining Group ha anunciado que va a adquirir dos empresas mineras por 700 millones de dólares porque piensa que es un buen momento para comprar activos en el extranjero por la debilidad del sector minero. Las dos nuevas adquisiciones son acciones en Barrick Gold y la mina de cobre Ivanhoe Mines. Al mismo tiempo esta colaborando estrechamente con Barrick Gold en el mundo de la minería de oro.

“En terminos de adquisición, estamos en los precios más bajos, es una buena oportunidad,” dijo un ejecutivo de Zijin. El ejecutivo está convencido de que el entorno de precios es favorable para la compra de empresas mineras y la política china del Silk Road “One Belt, One Road” para las inversiones en el extranjero le han animado a hacer la estas inversiones.

Barrick, bajo el liderazgo de John Thornton, ha profundizado sus contactos con inversores chinos como Zijin para reducir la carga de su deuda y controlar los costes de inversiones para sus grandes proyectos. Barrick quiere vender en el tercer trimestre un 50% de la mina de oro Porgera en Papua Nueva Guinea a Zijin por 298 millones en efectivo. Barrick Niugini tiene un 95% de la mina de oro Porgera y el gobierno el resto. El objetivo de Barrick es reducir su carga de deuda neta en 3.000 millones de dólares hasta finales de año. Recientemente también vendió su mina Cowal de oro en Australia a Evolution Mining por 550 millones de dólares.

Fuente: Reuters



Tras bambalinas hay algunos que continúan tomando posiciones, no hay que perder de vista estos movimientos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Los chinos hace mucho tiempo que están en Barrick Gold y que yo recuerde desde al menos 2010...

Como "botón de muestra" os dejo este artículo y fijate en la fecha. Si me pongo a buscarlo también encontraría las informaciones relativas a 2012, 2010...

- GUASABARAeditor: Barrick Gold: "Good Bye Peter, Hello John". La estrategia china de Thornton

Por cierto, no son NADA tontos estos chinos teniendo en cuenta la cotización actual de Barrick Gold, donde pesa como una "losa" la fuerte deuda que tiene. Sin embargo, si "éstos" se posicionan ahí por algo será...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Continuamos con la cansina lateralidad, en este momento el oro a $1.191,60 y la plata a $16,65 con un euro a $1.0957

Mirando un gráfico a 5 años, se puede observar un soporte que cuesta romper (entre $1.200 y $1.140), sin embargo los máximos son cada vez más bajos (¿se podrá estar dando una acumulación importante?), también se puede mirar un doble suelo al final del gráfico que en teoría podría traducirse en una subida importante, pero si seguimos con la misma dinámica no podría superar los $1.300.






Y ahora vemos un grafico a 10 años, aquí se aprecia una lateralidad que ha cambiado la tendencia alcista, pero también evita una tendencia bajista, esta lateralidad ya casi dura 2 años, lo único que cambia es el valor del fiat el cual te perjudica o te beneficia según la moneda que utilices, en el caso del euro, las bajadas no han servido de mucho, al contrario, se nota una subida en los MP's respecto a hace 1 año, en donde podías hacerte con una onza por menos de 1.000€ y ahora por menos de 1,100€ ni de coña, es decir, tenemos un 10% de revalorización (por lo bajo) con la misma tendencia y rango de precios ¿un poco contradictorio no lo creeis?






Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pienso lo que venimos comentando por el hilo: estamos inmersos en un largo y aburrido lateral/bajista. La "lógica" dice que en algún momento, y vete a saber cuándo, deberá romper por algún lado y el gráfico parece indicar que por abajo, pero ya veremos... aunque no son descartables entornos a los $1000. A favor del Oro corre el tiempo y las situaciones geopolíticas y monetarias que vivimos a nivel mundial.

Lo del par EUR/USD es relevante o no, según "sople" el viento... para cuando nosotros compramos alrededor del 1,37 fue un buen "negocio", pero para un americano o chino... Además, no sabemos cómo acabará esta Guerra de las Divisas y el Euro está en el "disparadero", así que lo mejor es ver los MPs como lo que SON y olvidarse del papel...

Dejo un interesante artículo...

- Vozpópuli - Cáritas y el INE desestabilizan España

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

Hola Fernando,

Así es, sin duda hay que mirar a los MPs como lo que son, pero sinceramente la última vez que cargué un soberano lo hice a 280€ y la vez anterior (unos escasos meses) los cargué a 230€ (en el mismo sitio) me pegué un cabreo que no veas porque siguen vendiendo la moto de que los MPs son más baratos.

Quieras o no, mi salario es el mismo, así que me han costado bastante mas papelitos de colores obtener un poco de dinero real, pero en fin, esto es un mal menor, por mí como si sigue esa tendencia durante muchos años, eso indicará que las cosas al menos se mantienen y el curro no falta (ya que aún es aceptada la dinámica BAU y se siguen imprimiendo papelitos para mantener el chiringuito), no lo crees?

Respecto a la compra de Barrick Gold por los Chinos, supongo que desde el 2010 están con negociaciones y compras discretas, pero al salir en los medios massmierda, ya es algo aceptado por todos y "oficial", para mí es indicador importante para definir los pistoletazos de salida. Además se puede observar que ahí está Goldman Sachs, menudos tíos, están en todos lo saraos, quizás lo de vender a China sea tan sólo una tapadera para ocultar que ellos mismos se están llevando su dinero e inversiones a China y dejar a USA con el culo al aire (las ratas abandonan el barco).

Tu último link ha tumbado mi ilusión por que las cosas se mantengan tal cual están, es evidente que cuando la fortuna te sonríe y vas aguantando medianamente bien, te haces una especie de idea de que las cosas pueden mejorar, incluso no son pocas las veces que te apartas de la realidad, pero este tipo de noticias hace que tus pies vuelvan al suelo de una manera tan brusca que no evitas el sentirte algo culpable y impotente a la vez.

En fin amigo, esperemos que haya una especie de ajuste de cuentas, no es justo que unos sufran porque otros así lo han previsto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Está claro que siempre nos toca los "huevos" tener que pagar más por lo mismo que compramos hace unos meses o un año atrás, pero claro la compra de Oro NO es la misma que la de una botella de aceite y estamos más a la "guai" de cara a conseguir mejores precios, que no acaban de llegar... Otra cosa es el "timing" donde yo no soy muy bueno, pero tú, simplemente, no lo tienes. No hace tanto que compré la misma moneda -imagino que es ésa- por 20 euros menos. Lo que no quita para que haya pagado unos 25 Euros más que el pasado año.

Bueno, sigo mucho la minería y las empresas relacionadas con las Materias Primas y no tenéis ni idea de cómo se han infiltrado los chinos en las principales empresas del sector, especialmente las de los países emergentes, importando un pimiento el balance financiero de las mismas. Ejemplos recientes son los de Petrobrás, Vale Do Rio, etc. Y, SÍ, Goldman Sachs suele andar siempre por ahí y es que en los "negocios" sólo impera el "dinero" y lo de menos es de dónde proceda. Tampoco nada que no haya sucedido desde que el mundo es mundo...

Lamentablemente, Refinanciado, el país NO es sostenible tal cual está, por tanto es "ilusorio" pretender que nos quedemos como estamos. Siempre he dicho que esto es un "chapapote", que mientras no se acote, acabará salpicando a todos y será en mayor o menor proporción. Otra cosa es que se INTENTE parar lo que tiene toda la "pinta" de ser IRREMEDIABLE. De ahí, que muchos acratas nos tengamos que movilizar e incluso convertirnos en "estatalistas"...

Mira, en el artículo me ha llamado la atención a que esa miseria haya llegado al Barrio de Salamanca (que conozco bien) y hablamos de uno de los más emblemáticos y elitistas de Madrid. Me ha recordado aquel comentario tuyo sobre aquel vecino tuyo, que había tenido una buena posición económica, y que encontrastes rebuscando en un container... En mí barrio, eso es el "pan nuestro de cada día", aunque afortunadamente es de clase media pura y dura, aunque sea de momento...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

Así es Fernando, mi timing es inexistente, jeje, cuando la cogí a 280€ por aquí estaban a 272€, preferí pagar esos 8€ de más para "activar" la economía local, además con el coste del envío más o menos hubiese salido a tablas.

A cambio de esos 8€ obtuve un extra de discreción respecto a las transacciones electrónicas, cosa que intento equilibrar un poco, a veces compro mostrando toda mi documentación vía web y demás (a cambio obtengo discreción a nivel local) pagando costes de envío y otras veces compro en directo (a cambio obtengo discreción electrónica) sin costes de envío.

Sé que hacienda somos todos y que finalmente mediante los comprobantes de compra podrás justificarlo todo y pasar por Montoría (antes Vicaría), pero una vez me mosqueó que un "amigo director de banco" abriera mi cuenta delante mía y viese con todo detalle los movimientos que había hecho, incluso me hizo unso comentarios que o me gustaron:

Sobre un restaurante, me dijo: ¿has estado ahi?, yo también, está muy bien ¿verdad? y después comentó, ¡anda, y tal día estuviste de viaje en este sitio, yo quiero ir ahí ¿que tal? del coste no lo veo muy caro (estaba mirando mis gastos ahí) así que igual voy.

Eso sumado al comentario de un compañero el cual me dijo que un familiar de él (exdirector de una sucursal) cuando comía con sus colegas solamente hablaban de los clientes y de lo que tenían y no tenían, lo cual miraban fácilmente en el ordenador.

Quizás son paranoias mías pero, no es lo mismo que te investigue hacienda (hasta cierto punto me parece justificado) a que te cotillee cualquier mindundi desde una sucursal bancaria, eso puede ocasionar que se vaya de la lengua donde no debe y pueda producir problemas.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 10:49 ----------

Se nota que ya han pasado las elecciones y que no han obtenido los resultados esperados, así que donde dije digo, digo diego:

La posible prórroga de Presupuestos deja en el aire las bajadas de impuestos


Spoiler



Con unas elecciones generales previstas para finales de año, toda prórroga presupuestaria supondrá, en la práctica, que el Gobierno mantiene el año que viene la fiscalidad definida al entrar en vigor las cuentas del actual ejercicio, con lo que se aplazan las bajadas de impuestos anunciadas. 

Es decir, implicaría que el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy mantiene decisiones como la actualización de los valores catastrales -que ha repercutido en una subida del Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles y ha afectado también a Patrimonio o Transmisiones Patrimoniales-, como el final de la reducción del 40 por ciento a los contribuyentes que rescaten su plan de pensiones en forma de capital, o la desaparición de la exención de tributar por los 1.500 primeros euros obtenidos a través de dividendos.

Fuentes del Ministerio de Economía aseguran a elEconomista que el Ejecutivo se verá obligado a prorrogar el año que viene los Presupuestos de 2015, ante lo apretado del calendario y, en medio de la situación política que se avecina, con procesos electorales aún pendientes a escala general y en Cataluña.

*Con normalidad*
Esta visión es radicalmente opuesta a la que ofrecen las fuentes del Ministerio de Hacienda, consultadas por este diario. Desde el Departamento que encabeza Cristóbal Montoro cuentan ya con el nuevo cuadro macroeconómico y tienen elaborado el techo de gasto que va a presentar a finales de junio. Es más, inciden en que el equipo de la secretaria de Estado de Presupuestos y Gastos, Marta Fernández Currás está trabajando hasta la fecha de forma normal. Las mismas fuentes inciden en que los Presupuestos de 2016 pueden presentarse en septiembre sin ningún problema. De hecho, ya se contempló la posibilidad de convocar seis sesiones extraordinarias a lo largo del verano para poder cumplir con el trámite presupuestario. 

Por otra parte, los expertos consultados inciden en que, en caso de ser prorrogados, los Presupuestos estarían tremendamente condicionados, dado que en ningún caso podrían exceder el techo de gasto que fijó el año anterior (que se redujo ya en relación a 2014 un 3,2% hasta los 129.060 millones de euros). Con todo, sí existe la posibilidad de que el Ejecutivo redistribuya de forma diferente esa cantidad tope entre las distintas partidas y ministerios.

En opinión de Valentí Pich, el presidente del Consejo General de Colegios de Economistas de España, el Gobierno de la nación tiene funciones determinadas, capacidad para elaborar unas nuevas cuentas y, además, "no hay elementos que permitan pensar que hace falta una prórroga presupuestaria", sentencia.

Incide en que, al margen del juego político y de las elecciones municipales y autonómicas, lo normal y lo conveniente es que cada actor haga su trabajo, principalmente porque el Gobierno ya ha enviado a Bruselas su Programa de Estabilidad y el Plan Nacional de Reformas. 

En lo relativo a los impuestos, entiende que la situación actual -con un problema de déficit público que persiste e importantes compromisos con nuestros socios comunitarios que deben cumplirse- no permite albergar demasiadas esperanzas sobre la posibilidad de una rebaja significativa de tributos, al margen de la aplicada ya en el Impuesto sobre la Renta, que Valentí Pich considera positiva. 

Del mismo modo y, sobre los resultados electorales o sobre las convocatorias por venir, remarca que los nuevos gobiernos que se constituyan deberán adaptarse a las leyes y, sobre todo, a las condiciones financieras que se encuentren.

Si tenemos en cuenta lo previsto en el apartado tercero del Artículo 134 de la Constitución, éste establece que "el Gobierno deberá presentar ante el Congreso de los Diputados los Presupuestos Generales del Estado al menos tres meses antes de la expiración de los del año anterior". 

Al problema de si se prorrogan o no las cuentas de 2015, hay que añadir el hecho de que el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy tiene que reducir el déficit público del 5,5 al 4,2 por ciento este año, lo que conlleva un ajuste próximo a los 13.000 millones. El Gobierno que salga elegido en las urnas a finales de este ejercicio deberá reducir aún ese agujero hasta el equivalente al 2,8 por ciento del PIB. Esto supone un ajuste adicional en el entorno de los 14.000 millones. La mitad de ese esfuerzo recaería directamente en comunidades autónomas y Seguridad Social. Los buenos datos de recaudación permitirán no tener que recortar los gastos como en años anteriores.



Es toda una declaración de intenciones de la mafia, se nota la coacción, el "si no me votáis en las generales olvidaros de bajadas de impuestos", hasta dan ganas de votar en las generales aunque sea en blanco.

También indica que ya no encuentran la manera de maquillar balances para vender la moto de una recuperación inexistente. Igual ahora toca meter en los presupuestos a aquellos que están esperando saltar la valla y que muy pronto serán productivos y eso.


----------



## oinoko (1 Jun 2015)

En todas las oficinas bancarias hay un "asesor personal" que tiene la orden de que, cuando no tenga nada mejor que hacer, cotillear las cuentas de los clientes para detectar habitos financieros y/o necesidades, asi por ejemplo, cuando un cliente tiene en la cuenta con menos saldo del habitual, se le envía publicidad para ofrecerle un credito. Si tiene más dinero del habitual, se le ofrece un deposito. Si un cliente está inviertiendo mucho en fondos de inversión, pues se le envía publicidad de más fondos de inversión, etc.

Este cotilleo que en principio puede tener un fín puramente comercial, se pervierte cuando los "asesores" comentan en la sobremesa despues del carajillo, que el vecino tiene un monton de cargos de VISA de Ferreterias Perez (que todo el mundo sabe que es el alias VISA de un puticlub) o que hace muchas compras a ciertas joyerias.
Que los banqueros mindundis cotillean nuestras cuentas es motivo añadido para distribuir nuestras compras a varios sitios distintos y además desde varias cuentas distintas, para no llamar la atención.

-----------------------

Dejo link al articulo de los Lunes del Profesor Centeno.
Resumen : La situación de la deuda en España es similar a la de Grecia y a España solo le salva de momento la impresora de Don Draghi, mientras que a Grecia se le niega la impresora por contestones y por tener ideas propias.

Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: Gana la incertidumbre: España, sin el BCE, quebraría. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.
.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> [...]"amigo director de banco" abriera mi cuenta delante mía y viese con todo detalle los movimientos que había hecho, incluso me hizo unso comentarios que o me gustaron:
> 
> Sobre un restaurante, me dijo: ¿has estado ahi?, yo también, está muy bien ¿verdad? y después comentó, ¡anda, y tal día estuviste de viaje en este sitio, yo quiero ir ahí ¿que tal? del coste no lo veo muy caro (estaba mirando mis gastos ahí) así que igual voy. [...]




Pero tio, ya sabemos que los del banco tienen acceso a nuestros gastos y "conocen nuestra vida" pero en la manera que lo cuentas me huele a choteo y ese cabrón se merecía cogerle de la solapa, darle un par de gritos, una hostia tuya en ese momento, y cierre de todas las cuentas que tengas con ellos en el acto.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Pero tio, ya sabemos que los del banco tienen acceso a nuestros gastos y "conocen nuestra vida" pero en la manera que lo cuentas me huele a choteo y ese cabrón se merecía cogerle de la solapa, darle un par de gritos, una hostia tuya en ese momento, y cierre de todas las cuentas que tengas con ellos en el acto.



No era el caso, estábamos en su despacho a solas, no lo hizo delante de nadie, aclaro que delante de otras personas se comportaba de manera muy discreta, tampoco es gilipollas y sabe mantener las formas.

De hecho, su acción fué como una muestra de "camaradería" de "coleguitas contándose sus batallitas".

Lo importante de eso es que corroboras de primera mano lo que hace ese tipo de gente, el tema es que las conversaciones con sus colegas son de la gente conocida mirándola por su estado financiero y de ahí puede salir mucha información comprometedora.

Y te diré más, el padre de un compañero del cole de un hijo mío trabaja en una sucursal de un banco en el cual yo tengo una cuenta (nota que ni siquiera donde trabaja está cerca de donde abrí mi cuenta), me mira de una manera "rara" como si fuera poca cosa, eso se debe a que en esa cuenta tengo una mierda y apenas si hago movimientos, sin embargo a otros padres, casi les hace reverencias cuando los ve y esos padres ni siquiera viven en la misma ciudad en que vive el tío, es decir, la única manera que puede enterarse de sus movimientos es a través de su intranet.

¿A que se debe esa "afición" de investigar tus movimientos bancarios? y si lo hace ese tío como hobby o para saber a quien hacerle la pelota y a quien no (que es lo que yo creo), ¿no sería normal que organismos más serios se dediquen a eso para aumentar beneficio o el control sobre lo que haces?

Tenemos que mirar la luna y no el dedo, el haberle montado un pollo al tío me hubiese puesto en la mira de otros, mejor que crean que soy un borrego más que sigue el rebaño.

Saludos


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Jun 2015)

Ok. Te había interpretado mal entonces.

Yo es que tengo trato cero con los directores de banco: "me hago el borrego" como dices tú e intento hacer todos los trámites bancarios por internet. Nunca dejaría que uno se creyera "mi amigo" ni que se tomara la mínima confianza.

Tratar con esta gente sólo trae problemas.


----------



## dmdp78 (1 Jun 2015)

Se inaugura una gran tienda de venta de Oro en Madrid,
Degussa, la prestigiosa empresa alemana de metales preciosos aterriza en Madrid - Libre Mercado
Saludos,


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

Así es, no me había dado a entender, eso me sucedió hace al menos 5 años. Hombre, tienes que intentar esos temas de la manera más llevadera posible, siempre obtienes algo a cambio, por ejemplo, él me chivó las nuevas políticas hipotecarias tiempo antes de que fueran oficiales y que su banco iba a cerrar oficinas y hacer despidos (él espabiló y se fué a currar a otro banco), también me ofreció una himbersión en un fondo de inversión que se haría con gran cantidad de viviendas a precios de risa y las iba a destinar al alquiler (yo tenía otros planes para mi dinero y no lo hice). Posteriormente saqué mis conclusiones sobre los fondos buitre y que todo estaba pactado mucho antes de que esto petara, ni que decir de quien pagaría el pato (el pueblo mediante "ayudas a los bancos").

En resumen, todos necesitamos de todos, quizás lo que a él le parezca algo normal, a otros les parece clave para entender los tejes y manejes, más aún, sirve para corroborar que estamos siguiendo una hoja de ruta inamovible independientemente de quien esté gobernando.

Al igual que tú, yo también intento pasarme por una oficina lo mínimo posible, de hecho actualmente no sirve de mucho, ya que van rotando a los curritos para evitar fraudes (yo creo que es para evitar que los cuelguen por hacer cumplir directrices de estafa) cada muy poco tiempo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 13:14 ----------




dmdp78 dijo:


> Se inaugura una gran tienda de venta de Oro en Madrid,
> Degussa, la prestigiosa empresa alemana de metales preciosos aterriza en Madrid - Libre Mercado
> Saludos,



Tenía entendido que ya la habían inaugurado, por cierto, dicen que tienen una exposición de lingotes cojonuda ahí, yo ví el video y me ha encantado, pero no es lo mismo ver en vídeo que en vivo y en directo.

Ojo, por comentarios de foreros, dicen que sus precios son muy altos y que la disponibilidad es poca.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 13:20 ----------

Oinoko, interesante tu post, algo intuía sobre las prácticas "comerciales" de la banca, pero leerte me ha dado más pistas, me hizo gracia lo de "VISA de Ferreterías Perez", te juro que en más de una ocasión lo he escuchado por ahí, pero no lo sabía (mira que a veces soy más corto), pensaba que era algo ilegal o no declarado en general, pero no de un puticlub, jaja.

Centeno no tiene pelos en la lengua, muy buen link

Saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Una cosa que ha quedado clara tras la burbuja es que* la democracia española esta enferma y podrida.*
> Todo español con uso de razón *debería votar o a Ciudadanos o a Podemos *dependiendo de lo que se ajuste mejor a su ideario político.
> Uno será más liberal y otro más estatalista pero sobre todo lo que hay que votar es un ideario anticasta extractiva (PPSOE).




La sociedad española está podrida, ERGO...

Cualquier órgano salido de ella, cualquier grupúsculo que acepte las reglas blindadas que esta mafia se ha dado (eso de que los españoles "nos hemos dado" es falso de toda falsedad...desde el minuto uno lo manipularon y cambiaron todo a su conveniencia) ES PARTE DEL MISMO PROBLEMA.


Tiene solución la camorra napolitana???

Tiene solución la andranguetta calabresa???

NO, no la tienen. El que forma parte del engranaje, si tiene ambiciones (todos las tienen, es requisito mínimo e indispensable) aceptan, callan, y cobran de los beneficios de la famiglia.

Esta estructura mafiosa de la que disfrutamos, con sus miles de clientelas, miles de órganos inter conectados y dependientes del favor público, NO TIENE SOLUCIÓN ¡¡¡ Al menos no desde dentro...

Cuando PIT salió a los medios para decir que ELLOS NO VENÍAN (fue una verdadera enmienda a la totalidad) A DESMONTAR EL SISTEMA, A DESARMARLO Y REHACERLO EN BASE A NUEVAS CORTES CONSTITUYENTES Y NUEVA CONSTITUCIÓN, reconocía implícitamente que venía a ejercer de lo mismo que estaban ejerciendo sus compañeros políticos es decir, VENÍA A EJERCER DE NEO CASTUZO¡¡¡

Miren los vídeos de Felipón allá por los finales de los 60 e inicios de los 70.

VIEJAS RECETAS...mismos problemas...solo que mas cerca que nunca del precipicio...


Yo estoy con el profesor D. Antonio Trevijano cuando dice: la España sujeto de dignidad, ES LA ESPAÑA QUE NO VOTA...

Cuanto antes aceptemos que el sistema es suyo, y se lo "follan" cuando quieren...antes seremos capaces de abstraernos y comprender mejor los entresijos, falsedades y maldades que hemos vivido... y que nos va a tocar vivir.

El principal sujeto de culpa es la propia sociedad española que ha consentido que se llegue a este punto...principalmente por el abandono de una escala de valores presidida por el BIEN.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Interesante...

- ¿Qué reservas de oro posee el Banco Central de China-PBOC?

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2015)

NADIE VA A SALVAR AL PUEBLO, NADIE VA CUMPLIR LO QUE VOCIFERA...y no lo van a hacer porque el mismo pueblo es el que no está interesado en una solución global. Y los que se postulan como salvadores y arguyen medias verdades para justificar su turrón... LO ÚNICO QUE VAN A SALVAR ES A SÍ MISMOS Y A SUS INTERESES...o los intereses de aquellos para los que roban.


Y cuanto antes lo acepten todos Vds. antes serán capaces de focalizar todas sus energías y sapiencia en intentar salvarse a si mismos y a los suyos.

Y no es egoísmo, ni individualismo... ES QUE NO SE PUEDE REDIMIR AL QUE NO QUIERE CORREGIRSE PRIMERO A SI MISMO.

No podemos hacer nada, mas que seguir siendo personas decentes, e intentar poner los medios para que nuestras familias sufran lo menos posible lo que ha de llegar.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 14:19 ----------

Como ya han oido bastante por aqui...no hay soluciones globales...solo individuales.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 14:22 ----------

Y perdonen el rollo...pero me exasperan los que siguen a nuevos "profetas"...que practican viejos métodos de pastoreo...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Je,je,je... B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Todos debemos movernos de acuerdo a nuestras PROPIAS "percepciones". No negandole la mayor, la verdad, es que yo tengo otro "ideario" y seré fiel al mismo hasta el "final" -el que sea...-. Los "valores", amigo B_R-A-X-T-O-N, no tienen porqué ser los "mismos", aunque en la "esencia" no suele haber grandes diferencias.

Y hay una cosa en la que discrepo y es que un problema GLOBAL no tiene una solución "individual", aunque podamos hacer nuestros particulares "deberes". Al final, si esto acaba "petando", nos acabará "pillando" SÍ o SÍ, al menos en mi modesta opinión.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2015)

Todo el mundo se verá afectado de un modo u otro...

"La paja será separada del grano"

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 15:12 ----------

Habrá un después...pero no será con este sistema.

Otra humanidad es posible...si eso es a lo que Vd. se refiere.

En eso estoy de acuerdo.

Pero no será bajo este "paradigma" capitalista.

La vida está por encima del placer...o del tener.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Tengo claro que Vd. tiene fuertes convicciones religiosas e imagino que es Católico o, por lo menos, Cristiano y la cita que ha colocado me recuerda a ¿Mateo? En fin, hace ya algún tiempo que ando enfrascado en uno de mis habituales trabajos sobre Roma, y en estos días me he encontrado con varios pasajes de la vida de San Juan... La verdad, es que muchas cosas de las que dijo en aquel entonces ya eran aplicables en ese momento, más que en tiempos futuros. Lo digo porque la "interpretación" de los libros religiosos es muy subjetiva o, al menos, eso me parece... Quizás, se sorprenda Vd. porque tengo un amplio conocimiento religioso -sin "profundizar"-, especialmente de la Biblia y es que entre mis amigos cuento con varios creyentes, de manera que no tengo más "remedio" que departir al respecto. Evidentemente, a veces, también me apetece ya que la "contraparte", por regla general, suele ser de gente bastante preparada en este tema.

No soy creyente al uso y me muevo bastante influido por "formatos" orientales, desde el Taoísmo al Zen, de ahí mi referencia a que en "esencia" los "valores" no suelen diferenciarse.

SÍ, amigo, me refería a otro "mundo", a otra Sociedad mucho más justa y donde imperase el Bien común, lejos de esos "demonios" que actualmente dominan el mundo y que también encontramos entre nuestros propios familiares, amigos, compañeros de trabajo, vecinos, etc.

A mí modesto entender, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, el Capitalismo, o más bien el Neoliberalismo, al igual que todas las actuales "ideologías", acabarán desapareciendo, pero ANTES tendrán que pasar "cosas" y que no van a ser "buenas"...

Vivir bien no es tan difícil si tenemos claro quiénes somos y dónde estamos... Y, evidentemente, se trata de trabajar y conseguir con ello una vida digna. Otra cosa son los "pájaros del deseo", ya me entiende...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 15:54 ----------

Y los MPs moviéndose al alza. Hace escasos minutos: Oro a $1203,20 y la Plata a $17,083... parece que el "motivo" es que el gasto del consumidor americano, al mantenerse plano, NO ha gustado a los mercados y eso aleja una posible subida de tipos de la FED...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2015)

Cuando acaben la QEs, vendrá el invierno del juego de tronos (deflación) y el que va a salir mejor parado va a ser el que anda acumulando oro ahora como un descosido. Esos velones al alza son manos fuertes comprando no lo duden.

La posición neta de la Big 4 USA es bajista, pero cuando acabe la liquidez barata de la Fed y ya no se puedan mantener esos contratos cortos a donde irá el oro?


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Jun 2015)

¿qué pasa hoy con la cotización euro/dolar? ¿falla la web que visito o es festivo en USA o algo?

Yo lo miro aquí y hoy el gráfico hace cosas raras...
XE.com - Tabla de EUR/USD.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> ¿qué pasa hoy con la cotización euro/dolar? ¿falla la web que visito o es festivo en USA o algo?
> 
> Yo lo miro aquí y hoy el gráfico hace cosas raras...
> XE.com - Tabla de EUR/USD.








No pasa nada. 

Para seguir con el humor:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/508090-eurodolar-se-a-a-1-70-1-80-a.html


----------



## timi (1 Jun 2015)

vaya dibujos nos dejan las gráficas del oro y plata hoy
yo no entiendo para analizarlas , pero parece como que el que esta de guardia controlando el precio , se ha despistado y le han llamado , que arreglara el tema pero ya,,,,,,,
entiendo que comentéis que el precio tiene la tendencia a la baja , pero sigo opinando que va a ser al revés y de la noche a la mañana,,,, que noche o que mañana ?o


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2015)

Visto lo visto en el oro las manos fuertes no se mueven y los bandazos que pega el grafico son movimientos corto placistas basados en noticias puntuales.

Al haber poca gente en el mercado los bandazos se acusan más. Practicamente solo estarán los robots y poco más.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Hola, timi: Mira, la gráfica es la que ES... LATERAL/BAJISTA y eso es lo que comentamos. Si nos referimos al medio/largo plazo, yo soy sumamente ALCISTA, pero puede llevar un "tiempo", que realmente pienso que no va a ser muy largo, quizás entre 1-3 años...

De lo que no te quepa duda de que las "rupturas" de VERDAD serán VIOLENTAS, tanto a la baja como al alza, pero para ésto último se produzca faltan "razones" más convincentes y que vendrán por cualquiera de los "frentes" abiertos: mercados irracionales que acabarán "reventando", situación económico-financiera que se está deteriorando a marchas forzadas, Sistema monetario insostenible a medio/largo plazo y, sobre todo, un empeoramiento en la situación geopolítica mundial. Y si quieres, timi, puedes hacer un "mix" de todo ello.

¿Sabes lo bueno de esto? Pues, que a muchos les va a permitir ir comprando MPs y, posiblemente, a unos precios que se verán recompensados en el tiempo...

Hoy he estado bastante ausente de la información, de manera que acabo de ver, así por encima, lo que ha sucedido en los mercados y, efectivamente, parece que ha habido una fuerte volatilidad en bastantes activos. 

Más tarde, ya miraré de enlazaros alguna información, aunque hoy llevo un día bastante agitado.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2015)

Así es.

Yo no pienso dejar de reforzar mi pequeña posición metalera.

A pesar del BTC, el plan pive, o cualquier otra táctica distractiva de la casta.

Solo el tiempo dirá si tenemos razón...pero de momento tiene todita la pinta que SI¡

El oro es libertad...y no lo soportan.


In the other hand...

En el hilo de Ucrania hay foreros que advierten de que este verano para el 4 de julio los americanos no estarán disparando tan solo fuegos artificiales.

Parece ser que se avecina un otoño calentito para el petrodolar...y los usanos quieren morir matando.

Jodiendo hasta el final.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 21:54 ----------

Ojo¡¡¡ Se reactiva la guerra en todo el frente donbasita¡¡¡

Guerra declarada de nuevo??? Minsk II muerto???


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches, esta noticia me ha chocado, de momento por mi barrio buscan en la basura, pero si esto continua así de mal (o peor) no se descartan estas acciones también:

El crimen envejece: aumentan los delitos cometidos por ancianos en todo el mundo_La soledad y la pobreza son dos de los factores principales_


Spoiler









Cuando el mes pasado se informó de la detención de los supuestos responsables del mayor robo de la historia en Londres, lo que más llamó la atención fue la edad. El acusado más joven tiene 42 años y la mayoría tiene muchos más. En la audiencia preliminar del pasado 21 de mayo, unos de los sospechoso de 74 años señaló que no podía entender las preguntas de un empleado porque no oía bien. Otro de los procesados, de 59 años, entró con una pronunciada cojera.

La mayoría de los nueve hombres acusados en el caso parecían ser tipos normales. El hombre de 74 años con dificultades de audición fue descrito por sus vecinos de Londres como un jubilado afable que ama a los perros; mientras que el hombre de 59 años y con cojerahabía sido chófer de camiones. Otro de los acusados es propietario de negocio de fontanería. Los nueve están en custodia acusados de conspiración para cometer un robo.

A día de hoy, los hombres jóvenes todavía ostentan el ratio más elevado de criminalidad en la mayoría de los países. Pero la delincuencia entre la tercera edad están en aumento en Reino Unido, además de en otros países europeos y asiáticos.

*Avance significativo*
Por poner un ejemplo, Corea del Sur ha detectado un aumento de los delitos cometidos por personas de 65 años del 12,2% entre 2011 y 2013, un porcentaje que incluye un incremento del 40% en delitos violentos. En Japón, los delitos cometidos por personas de más de 65 años prácticamente se duplicaron entre 2003 y 2013. De hecho, hay muchas más personas mayores que roban en tiendas que adolescentes. 

En Holanda, un estudio de 2010 determinó un marcado crecimiento en los arrestos y encarcelaciones de gente mayor. Y en Reino Unido, la policía dice que los arrestos de personas de 65 años o más han repuntado el 10% entre marzo de 2009 y marzo de 2014, mientras que los arrestos de personas de menos de 65 años se han reducido el 24%. La cantidad de presos británicos de edad avanzada ha venido aumentando a una tasa tres veces superior a la población carcelaria general durante los últimos diez años.

La gente mayor en los países desarrollados tiende a ser "más resuelta, menos sumisa y más centrada en las necesidades sociales y económicas individuales" que en generaciones anteriores, asegura Bas van Alphen, profesor de psicología en la Free University de Bruselas que ha estudiado el comportamiento criminal entre la gente mayor. "Cuando ven en su grupo de pares que alguien tiene mucho más dinero que ellos, están ansiosos por tener lo mismo", añade. Además, la gente mayor también puede cometer delitos porque se siente sola: "Yo tenía un paciente que robaba caramelos para entretenerse y combatir la soledad durante el día".

*La pensión*
Pero se encuentra otra razón de peso en los crecientes niveles de pobreza entre la gente de edad avanzada, producto de la prolongada crisis financiera, del recorte en gasto social y de una creciente esperanza de vida. Es el caso de Corea del Sur, donde el 45% de la gente de más de 65 años vive por debajo de la línea de pobreza, la tasa más elevada entre los 30 países desarrollados que pertenecen a la OCDE. 

En Alemania, los tres integrantes de la 'banda de los abuelos', de entre 60 y 70 años, alegaron durante su juicio por atracar 14 bancos durante 16 años que temían una vejez en la pobreza. Uno de ellos, Wilfried Ackermann, explicó utilizó su parte del botín para comprar una granja donde poder vivir porque tenía miedo de que lo echaran del hogar para jubilados donde vivía.

Richard Hobbs, un sociólogo en la Universidad de Essex que estudia el crimen en Gran Bretaña, dice que el submundo criminal del país ha cambiado dramáticamente en los últimos años. En lugar de reunirse en pubs o en las esquinas, muchos delincuentes hoy llevan vidas aparentemente normales, con familias y negocios legítimos. "No se ven como delincuentes, se ven como empresarios", indica Hobbs.

Eso hace que a los delincuentes de edad avanzada les resulte más fácil permanecer en el juego. Los delincuentes de más edad suelen tener redes amplias adonde recurrir en busca de la experiencia necesaria, añade Hobbs. Y algunas habilidades esenciales, como el lavado de dinero, no requieren de vigor físico.



Que se dejen de hostias, con los recortes están estrangulando a todo mundo, incluyendo a los pobres abuelos que dedicaron toda su vida a currar y a aportar para que este mundo se desarrollara, ahora les vienen el cuento de que ya no hay dinero.

No me extraña que algunos hagan lo que haga falta para llevarse algo a la boca.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jun 2015)

timi dijo:


> vaya dibujos nos dejan las gráficas del oro y plata hoy
> yo no entiendo para analizarlas , pero parece como que el que esta de guardia controlando el precio , se ha despistado y le han llamado , que arreglara el tema pero ya,,,,,,,
> entiendo que comentéis que el precio tiene la tendencia a la baja , pero sigo opinando que va a ser al revés y de la noche a la mañana,,,, que noche o que mañana ?o



En un día de Octurbre...mejor de noche para que duela menos...jejeje.

Se nota, se intuye, se siente, se palpa que todo está intervenido y manipulado.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/632218-rebelion-de-maquinas.html

Cuanto del mercado está controlado por robots?...ahí si que no hay dolor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2015)

Dice que los robots de las casas especuladoras operan ya la millonésima del segundo. Yo creo que ahi se pasa. Con fibra óptica y pegados al mercado pueden tener entre 2 y 4 milisegundos de respuesta. El problema que tiene la velocidad de la luz es que es muy difícil de batir. :ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: En relación a tu comentario, tienes mucha razón y es que mucha paciencia está teniendo la gente y reitero lo de... ¡DEMASIADA!

Y dejo esto...

- 'Hackers' revelan los ambiciosos planes secretos de Soros en Ucrania - RT

- Â¿QuÃ© paÃ­ses de AmÃ©rica Latina tienen mayores reservas de oro? - RT

- Is Gold Becoming Illegal? | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jun 2015)

Kyle Bass Was Right: Texas To Create Own Bullion Depository, Repatriate $1 Billion Of Gold | Zero Hedge texas repatriando? Puede que sea por esto el arreón de hoy.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Jun 2015)

Hola que tal, un gráfico.






---------- Post added 02-jun-2015 at 00:56 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Kyle Bass Was Right: Texas To Create Own Bullion Depository, Repatriate $1 Billion Of Gold | Zero Hedge texas repatriando? Puede que sea por esto el arreón de hoy.



Aquí está repatriando todo dios, tonto el último...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion. C

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (2 Jun 2015)

Hace un ratico, el bono español a 10 años ha superado el 2% por primera vez desde Noviembre de 2014, despues de haber estado al 1,14% en Marzo.


Bono español (10 años) 2,023%
Bono alemán (10 años) 0,616%
Prima de riesgo 140,7


Ya ni con la impresora trabajando a 24/7 y el Draghi comprando casi 6000 millones al mes de deuda española, consiguen que no suba.

El BCE compró bonos españoles por 5.909 millones en mayo, hasta un total de 16.823 millones

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (2 Jun 2015)

Esta morning he revisado el correo y tenia tres mensajes ; uno del amado lider desbaneandome y rogandome que volviera al hilo porque ( y cito sus palabras textuales ) " sin el clapham el hilo de la evolucion del oro no es nada " . el otro email era de la Kardashian preguntandome por las bellezas turisticas de Cuba ( si ha ido Beyonce y Rihanna , ella no es menos ) y el tercer email de David Morgan proponiendome plata :XX::XX: sin IVA y un 10 % de descuento . En fin que entro al hilo para ponerme al dia y que leo ...comentarios sobre los Evangelios y demas propaganda constantiniana escrita en el siglo IV . Y uno se pregunta : donde esta el clapham ?
Ayer sali a Notting Hill y cuando iba en el autobus vi un chaval rebuscando en un contenedor de basura ...joder , la vida ...pero luego me di cuenta ...
ostias , pero yo le conozco ....me baje , camine y le mire ....me suena , me suena , yo conozco a ese tio . Voila ...pues resulta que es ( era ) un competidor uno mas de la tribu de multilaureados fisios del Reino caido en desgracia . Vale , acabo de exagerar pero lo vere con mis propios ojos en el 2017 . Si es que sois NAIVE ....seguid bailando al son de la balalaika de Mr Enciclopedia y terminareis devorados por las termitas . 
Enciclopedia = alimento para termitas . 
Hace dos anos ...ahhh pero nadie se acuerda ....maldito Alzeimer , el clapham dijo aqui que el oro era una mierda de pato y que se desplomaria Y que hicieron los moninos ? Repetir como papagallos las consignas de la Internacional Maloneyista : el oro se pondra por las nubes ....el colapso del sistema bla bla bla ...y la gente cargando a 1400 , 1370 $ , 1500 $ ..cuando el euro estaba a 1,30ypico x dolar . 
Quien haya estado comprando gold + premium estos anos ha palmado una buena cantidad de pasta . Unos compramos chevys y fincas y otros ...oyen la balalaica y se suicidan financieramente . 
Repiten : el oro no es para especular , es un seguro . Ahhhh 
y porque estais obsesionados con el precio ? 
Estais cometiendo los mismos errores que Arabia Saudita que ha decidido suicidarse ( hundiendo los precios del oil ) para hundir el fracking gUSAno sin darse cuenta que la FED pondra todo el papel que haga falta y que esa guerra esta perdida . 
La gente espera que el colapso ( revaluacion del gold ) ocurra mientras lo miran desde casa tomandose un hot chocolat .
Cuando el oro se ponga a 2000 $ el 90 % de los moninos que postean aqui ya habra perdido el curro y estara en la calle buscando comida en los contenedores . Mientras la economia pueda seguir cayendo , poco a poco controladamente no habra colapso . Podras acumular todo el oro que quieras porque al final , 4 metros antes de la meta tendras que vender . 
Yo me lavo las manos . Ni un misero THANKS


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2015)

¡Espabilado! Hace dos años este hilo NO existía... Comenzó su andadura el 14 de Febrero de 2014... Y la "consigna" a seguir: pasando de LA COSA II...

# oinoko: Tú al menos siempre aportas algo interesante, no como algún "indigente mental", y al leerte me he fijado en los Bonos... Es como dices y se está recrudeciendo otra vez la "batalla". Los Bonos están indicando MUCHO y vamos a ver por dónde sale todo esto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2015)

Yo veo el oro mucho mas probable a 2000 que a 400 antes de 2020. El gráfico a largo plazo es clarísimo. :Baile:


----------



## clapham (2 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo veo el oro mucho mas probable a 2000 que a 400 antes de 2020. El gráfico a largo plazo es clarísimo. :Baile:



En 2020 un litro de leche costara 30 euros . Y el 66 % de la gente estara sin trabajo . Espana sera un pais dividido . 
Barcelona sera el nuevo Berlin de la guerra fria .
Con el Norte ocupado por el sacro imperio iberico falangista y el Sur ocupado por las huestes de Putin I el grande . 
Sera una carniceria ...solo se salvaran los judios que habran escapado a tiempo a Montpellier . El oro sera confiscado para pagar los gastos de la guerra contra los falanfistas . Y la camarada Cola Cao hara una limpieza cuadra por cuadra rastreando metaleros . 
Y quien la ayudara ? un suervidor , nahh solo por joder . 
Estais a tiempo de evitar el expolio . Si vives en Madrid , Valencia o Galicia estas salvado porque no seran bombardeados . Pero BCN sera arrasada como Barsobia . Huid a tiempo y dejad de bailar la balalaika 

NOTA : desde que el clapham ha vuelto al hilo ha aumentado un 6 % el trafico , si es que el clapham lo borda . 
Acuanto esta el gold today ? 15 miserables dolares por debajo del pico de ayer . Si es que sois NAIVE ...:rolleye:
Sin el clapham este hilo no vale nada , pero nada , nada 
Mi oferta sigue en pie . me refiero al coup d'etat a cierto personajillo bilingue ...adicto a los libros tamano bimbo . 
Ni un misero THANKS


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> En 2020 un litro de leche costara 30 euros . Y el 66 % de la gente estara sin trabajo . Espana sera un pais dividido .
> Barcelona sera el nuevo Berlin de la guerra fria .
> Con el Norte ocupado por el sacro imperio iberico falangista y el Sur ocupado por las huestes de Putin I el grande .
> Sera una carniceria ...solo se salvaran los judios que habran escapado a tiempo a Montpellier . El oro sera confiscado para pagar los gastos de la guerra contra los falanfistas . Y la camarada Cola Cao hara una limpieza cuadra por cuadra rastreando metaleros .
> ...



El fin del oro es comprar la salida del país ni más ni menos, a lo Sha de Persia que por cierto se largó de Irán y el avión casi no podía despegar del peso en oro que cargaba. 
El oro sin posibilidad de moverse de poco sirve, lo acabarás cambiando por pan duro como en el Madrid de la posguerra española. Pero al menos compras tiempo antes de morirte o largarte.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2015)

Esto del sentimiento contrario en las inversiones es la "pera"

Tenemos al € diluyendo a manos llenas, Grecia admitiendo que no puede pagar ya ni los compromisos de la próxima semana, los bonos europeos poniéndose peleones y a pesar de todo ello, el €/$ se fortalece.

¿Qué quiere decir esto?

Podremos hacer cábalas de todo tipo, pero lo simple es lo que suele dar en el clavo...La FED no quiere que el € se devalúe pase lo que pase, e intervendrá el mercado cuando y como le de la santísima gana.

Asegurar que el mercado europeo está operativo al 100% para las exportaciones USA, al tiempo que mantienen el petróleo controladito y dan algo más de poder al € para hacer frente al déficit energético y que los excesos de liquidez (escasos pero evidentes tras el inicio de QE), se desplacen hacia los productos de valor añadido de nuestros salvadores americanos.

Si en los años que llevo trabajando los mercados hubiera empleado el sentimiento contrario a la lógica para invertir, sin duda sería millonario, pero el acojone y la aversión al riesgo que uno gana con los años me convierte en un mediocre más, perdido en un océano de especulación, y sinsentidos.

Sabíamos que no dejarían bajar al € cuando se sembró la duda de esa posible paridad, y ahora también sabemos que le va a costar superar ese 1,15$, no por que a la FED no le interese, si no por que le harían una putada peligrosa a la UE que podría apuntillar cualquier atisbo de recuperación económica a medio plazo por la vía exportadora.

Todo está pactado, desde el precio del oro, hasta dónde estará el S&P a finales de año...la lógica me dice que bajará, pero el sentimiento contrario, me dice que se irá por encima de 2300...¿Quién ganará?...estadísticamente el sentimiento contrario, sin duda.

La lógica también me dice que el oro debería irse a los 1100$ Oz...así que aplicando el mismo baremo...a saber.

Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos, incluso al que se vanagloria de aumentar en un 6% el tráfico de la página.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2015)

En teoría el euro sube con la incertidumbre al subir la rentabilidad de los bonos.
El fin de la QE es bajar el riesgo y por ende las rentabilidades de la deuda y eso hace que la divisa se deprecie, pero ese efecto y la crisis griega se anulan mutuamente.
Lo que mueve el forex sobre todo es el mercado de bonos soberanos y a veces eso causa jugadas en contra de toda logica, como divisas subiendo por las razones equivocadas. :ouch:


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Hoy fui a comprar jamón de pavo en lonchas y me sorprendió que el paquete costara tan sólo 1€, pensé por un momento que eso de la deflación era verdad, noté el paquete un poco más pequeño, pero pensé que quizás estaría más compactado el producto.

Por la tarde los peques me piden un sándwich, lo abro y veo estupefacto que sólo había 8 lonchas y de las "finissimas", no lo sé pero recuerdo que antes comprábamos un paquete y nos duraba la semana, pero esta vez se nos fue en 4 sándwiches (son tan delgadas que hay que poner al menos dos para que sepa un poco a jamón).

Eso de la deflación es un timo, el formato de la pasta de dientes era como norma general de 100ml y ahora es de 70ml, quizás un poco más barato pero no un 30% menos -que es lo que le quitan al producto-. Pensaba en dejar el tema, pero me he encontrado con este interesante link el cual lo explica mucho mejor que yo:

“¿Deflación? nada de nada. Los que hablan de deflación no van a la compra: yogures, detergentes…” 


Spoiler



"¿Deflación? rien de rien, nada de nada. Ahora que tanto hablan los sabios y falsos entendidos de la deflación y de la necesidad de abordar nuevas medidas monetarias para estimular los precios, propongo, señor director, una visita a los mercados de cualquier punto de Europa, me da igual el sitio, con los predicadores de la deflación y que, en el mismo acto, hagan la cesta de la compra. Una recomendación que debería continuar, al menos un mes, y, además, pagar siempre con dinero efectivo en lugar de tarjetas. No vale enviar a hacer la comprar a la chica de servicio que hay en casa ni al/la cónyuge. Creo que en un mes, nuestros sabios prohombres y otros tantos telepredicadores comprobarán que, en lo que respecta a la cesta de la compra, lo que sucede es lo contrario, que hay inflación encubierta. Hace ya mucho tiempo que los europeos pagamos lo mismo, incluso más, por yogures, detergentes, arroces, pastas, chocolates, etc cuyos envases son más pequeños y, por tanto, menos cantidades. O, la última moda, los mismos envases pero con más aire dentro. Sí, una historia vieja que conocen bien las amas y amos y de casa. Conocen, también, que los salarios han ido a la baja y que el disponible para comprar es cada vez menor. Por eso, entre otras cosas, la recuperación inmobiliaria de la que tanto se habla tiene cercenado su potencial", me dice J.P.Q. economista, que me envía el siguiente apunte:

La shrinkflation es el fenómeno por el que se mantienen los precios de los productos pero se reduce su talla. Dicho de otro modo, se trataría de una inflación encubierta. Shrinkflation es un término inglés que procede de los vocablos shrink, que significa encoger, e inflation, inflación.

¿Cómo funciona?

Con esta especie de inflación encubierta, en vez de subir los precios, lo que se produce es la reducción de la cantidad del producto que se ofrece. Así, los consumidores tienen la impresión de que lo que están comprando cuesta lo mismo, pero realmente se les está ofreciendo menos por el mismo precio.

Difusión del concepto

A raíz de un artículo publicado en Bloomberg, numerosos medios de comunicación anglosajones comenzaron a hablar de la shrinkflation. No obstante, fue Pippa Malmgren, la que fuera asesora de George W. Bush, la responsable de la difusión de este concepto, al que hizo alusión en su libro “Signals: The breakdown of the social contract and the rise of geopolitics”.

En él, Malmgren escribía: “Reducir la talla de los productos es exactamente lo que sucedió en los años 70, antes de que la inflación propiamente dicha saltara a escena”. Además, esta experta afirma que la shrinkflation acaba siendo un aviso de la inflación y tiene repercusiones muy serias para la política monetaria de los bancos centrales.

twitter.com/moisesssromero @MoisesssRomero

Moisés Romero



Como comentario aparte me gustaría saber el por qué esa obsesión de los jews por el 6 (y de paso también la del 9, 11, 13, 18, 33, etc.)

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2015)

Eso que cuentas lo saben ya los usanos bien, allí lo llaman shrinkflation. :ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Acabo de leer los comentarios "decentes" o que valen la pena, es decir casi todos, menos los de LA COSA II...

La verdad, he mirado por encima lo que hoy ha sucedido en los diferentes mercados y NO, no hay explicaciones "lógicas"... Visto desde "fuera" hay una irracionalidad absoluta y, desde luego, todo esto no presagia nada bueno. De momento, parece que lo tienen todo "controlado", peroooo... Menos mal, que yo ahora estoy alejado de ese "mundo" y NO me apetece entrar en esa "dinámica" que tienen instalada AHÍ.

# paketazo: Todos podríamos ser millonarios desde "fuera", pero "dentro" ya sabes lo que son las emociones humanas y el "gasto" que comportan. No merece la pena y otra cosa es que, puntualmente, se aprovechen ocasiones "claras", pero nada de estar pegado a las cotizaciones. Bueno, a mí me va mejor así...

Y ahora dejo los aportes de esta noche...

Este es un artículo que "rima" con algunas de las opiniones que tengo expresadas sobre el particular. Muy interesante...

- Why the Yuan Will Never Be Backed by Gold - GoldRepublic.com

Y nuevamente JP Morgan...

- TRABAJAR PARA EL DIABLO: EL MISTERIO DE LOS BANQUEROS QUE MUEREN EN JP MORGAN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2015)

*refinanciado* es que tu pillas lo primero que te viene a la mano 
Pobres chavales, timados, y desnutridos...al menos espero que les pusieras queso.

En el sector que me muevo yo ahora mismo, el de pesca extractiva de primera venta, el precio medio del producto bruto ha bajado en los últimos 5 años una media del 30%, incluso en productos concretos un 50%.

Hablo de primera venta, pues el PVP final se ha incrementado una media de 5% anual.

Supongo que extrapolado al resto del sector primario sucederá algo similar...has pagado 1€ por 8 lonchas traslúcidas de pavo, y estoy seguro (bueno, es un decir, yo de aves no entiendo nada), que el productor de pavos (el granjero vamos), vende el kilo canal bruto a un precio aproximado...bueno, para no especular lo cabo de mirar y del pavo no encuentro, pero el pollo de primera categoría está a algo menos de 2€ canal en matadero.

Con 1 kg de pollo come toda la familia, y tu compras 16 lonchas traslúcidas de pavo.

conclusión...se especula en el precio del oro, de la vivienda, del petróleo...y del pavo.

Si quitamos a los mercados especulativos del mundo...¿Qué pasaría?

Buena noche a todos.

Por cierto me llama la atención que el gallo vivo está a 0,18 €/Kg...si solo por retorcerle el cuello y desplumarlo nos ahorramos 1,90€/kg es para pensárselo. :XX:

fuente:
cotizaciones móvil avícola


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La revolución desde arriba

- Barrick Gold Sells 50% Stake In Big PNG Gold Mine To The Chinese - Barrick Gold Corporation (NYSE:ABX) | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes,

*paketazo*, hombre tampoco voy tan justito, les hago a mis chiquillos unos bikinis en condiciones, con queso de cabra, jamón de pavo, pan bimbo y en "sangüichera", junto con su colacao, eso es merienda de campeones, claro eso de cómo se hacen los ingredientes y lo que sucede antes de que lleguen al supermercado mejor no hablar, porque si nos ponemos a mirar toda la mierda que le echan a la comida pues no comeríamos nada, jeje.

Pues es así como dices, ¿quién se beneficia realmente de nuestro trabajo?, ahí está la respuesta a nuestras penurias y desigualdades.

*bankiero*, el link que puse explica lo que comentas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- InfografÃ*a: La evoluciÃ³n del precio del petrÃ³leo y los conflictos en el mundo - RT

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EDUCACIÃ“N, CAPITAL HUMANO Y PROGRESO ECONÃ“MICO

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (3 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Why the Yuan Will Never Be Backed by Gold - GoldRepublic.com



Este enlace me parece interesantísimo, ya que rebate de manera bastante sencilla las teorías de que China tiene intención de quebrar el sistema financiero mundial basado en el dolar, instaurando una divisa respaldada en oro:



> "First, note that no single government or central bank has any interest in reintroducing the gold standard. A gold standard restricts the ability of central banks and governments to obtain funds that are not raised in the capital markets, or collected from tax payers."



Ya se que todos sabemos que el sistema financiero mundial está quebrado, así que la palabra indicada hubiera sido "liquidar (de una vez)" en lugar de "quebrar". O "ejecutar sumariamente al moribundo"... :fiufiu:

El podcast de Economía directa de hoy es bastante interesante. Dedican los primeros minutos a hablar sobre pactos electorales, pero después entran con el tema de la economía mundial, con el mayor apalancamiento en bolsa de toda la historia, los bonos... y que todo va a petar seguro, pero que no se sabe el timing.

Buscando el pacto - Economía Directa 3-6-2015 en mp3 (03/06 a las 08:05:05) 52:04 4587341 - iVoox

Para que se vea que en este hilo no somos los únicos "conspiranoicos" que existen. Al principio del programa comentan lo de que la base de Morón se ha vuelto "permanente" tras la visita de Kerry, el interés de EEUU en controlar el mediterraneo, etc... y sueltan algo así: _"Nos hemos perdido (los españoles) la primera y la segunda, pero la tercera seguro que no nos la perdemos"_.
No dicen que es eso de lo que nos hemos perdido las dos primeras, pero que nos comeremos la tercera. Aunque creo que se sobreentiende y vosotros habéis entendido lo mismo que yo...


----------



## racional (3 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Este enlace me parece interesantísimo, ya que rebate de manera bastante sencilla las teorías de que China tiene intención de quebrar el sistema financiero mundial basado en el dolar, instaurando una divisa respaldada en oro:



Eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, son las tipicas tonterias que se ponen por aqui.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

racional dijo:


> Eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, son las tipicas tonterias que se ponen por aqui.



¿Y qué haces por aquí? Aparte de decir TONTERÍAS, ya se ve que NO eres muy "listo" y lo de "racional"...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Sigue "entrenando", NO se puede ser más "flojo"...:XX::XX::XX:

Pasando de "gilipolleces", menudo día el que se está viviendo en los Bonos...


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Jun 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes.

Os dejo algunos enlaces recientes, por si fueran de vuestro interes:

Dr. Doom: Liquidity 'time bomb' will trigger next financial collapse - Jun. 1, 2015

Britain is the 'worst-placed G7 country to withstand another financial crisis' | This is Money

Y fijaos en esta iniciativa de la Royal Mint: "The Mint says its aim is to open up the world of gold trading, with people able to buy in "quantities to suit all budgets".

Public Gets Chance To Buy Royal Mint Gold

Y puesto que por proximidad e interes social sigo algunas noticias de India, encontre interestante este articulo en relacion a la obsession de la sociedad de la India por el oro y la ruta que han seguido en comparacion con USA... Y lo mas importante: what's next?

How government's gold monetisation scheme can help correct India's global economic ranking - The Economic Times


----------



## clapham (3 Jun 2015)

Entro al hilo , leo un desafortunado comentario de Mr enciclopedia a mi kamarada #racional y me dan ganas de llorar .
Que horror , que chusmeria , que amargura , que resentimiento , que encono con el pobre chaval que viene aqui a compartir con los moninos 
y que recibe ? palos , toma , toma y toma ....
un alma sensible , destruida , anikilada por la soberbia del pensamiento monilitico victoriano . Lo sorprendente es que nadie se haya levantado y haya proclamado un coup d'etat y se haya hecho con el poder del hilo
Porque este hilo necesita un cambio de cabeza .. y yo apoyo al que sea , cambiaria 50 THANKS por la cabeza de ....bueno del falso profeta que viene aqui y bla bla bla ....y nada . No como el ******* , que poderio ....o el paketazo que forero tan listos , si es que el clapham solo tiene elogios a este hilo manchado por algunos bilingues pero bueno ...Di-s es justo 
Estoy tan indignado que me voy ...Adeu


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2015)

racional dijo:


> Eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, son las tipicas tonterias que se ponen por aqui.



Sinceramente yo soy menos que un cualquiera, pues lo que sucederá en la década venidera no está a mi alcance.

Dije en su día que no veo un patrón oro, no lo veo, por que sería una batalla campal de divisas ¿Quién sabe la realidad de lo que puede tener cada país en el buche?

Yo por ejemplo digamos China, puedo decir que tengo 100 veces más oro del que poseo realmente, y emitir billete en consecuencia. No dejaré que ningún país corrobore mis palabras, por lo tanto es absurdo.

Solo podría existir un patrón oro *real*, si retomamos las monedas con su % de oro/plata/cobre...todo lo demás es la misma "mierda"

Pese a ello, si todos tenemos tan claro que no volverá el patrón oro, *¿por qué se repatrían los lingotes desde USA, y se apuran las compras por países emergentes?*

¿por qué?, esa es la cuestión que hay que responder. 

Yo puedo suponer que parte del superavit de divisas del país se invierte en oro, del mismo modo que se compran divisas por los bancos centrales para dar estabilidad mundial a una moneda.

Si China compra oro, $, €, libras, CHF...es para demostrar que su divisa puede hacerlo, al tiempo que distribuye el yuan por medio mundo como moneda aceptada y de cambio mundial.

No considero que ningún país compre oro para salvaguardar los intereses de sus ciudadanos, eso es muy poético en los días que corren, pienso que se busca más la relación bilateral o multilateral entre gobiernos.

China compra a Australia oro, Australia compra a China materias primas... y fluye la divisa, y el comercio internacional.

Así que puede que aquí se pongan, o yo mismo ponga tonterías, pero para eso estamos, para desmentirlas y aprender, así que espero que justifiques tu "máxima" con algún aporte más firme que el link de el compañero *rattus*.

*fernando* lógica tu reacción al respecto, pero démosle tiempo para explayar una opinión más válida al forero, a ver que sale.


Un saludo


----------



## Los últimos españoles (3 Jun 2015)

¿Pero por qué hacéis caso a foreros que se ve que claramente entran a crear polémicas innecesarias, provocar, etc. (aka trolls)?

A racional lo tenía visto del "Oro Hilo Oficial" y no hacía más que provocar llevando continuamente la contraria. La única razón que se me ocurre para que se meta en estos hilos es que es una persona terca, con un pequeño rasgo de autismo o asperger, que le impide darse cuenta de que cuando escribe de esa manera autosuficiente, soltando sentencias, sin aportar nada, lo único que hace es provocar dentro de lugar de defensores de lo que el es contrario. No se da cuenta de que es un "personaje" innecesario, al que no se le quiere...
O eso, o que es un multi de uno de los CM que pululan por este foro.

Y a clapham... no sabría clasificarlo. Me gustaría pensar que no es un CM a sueldo porque su "personaje" está bien trabajado y resulta muy divertido leerlo. Al menos hasta el momento en que se le dispara la prepotencia y empieza a faltar al respeto.
Es como una especie de megalómano, capaz de tener buenos momentos de lucidez, pero que después son tristemente sepultados por unos absurdos delirios de grandeza, propios de un afectado por el Síndrome de Jerusalén.

Y ya que posteo: ¿habéis visto como el oro y la plata están tirando hacia abajo desde las dos de la tarde?. ¿Alguien puede dar una explicación?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2015)

El futuro es impredecible.
Y si algo se pudiera preveer a ciencia cierta ya estaría descontado en el mercado. Lo único que podemos hacer los aficionados a la materia económica es apuntar hacia diferentes escenarios. ienso:


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué hacéis caso a foreros que se ve que claramente entran a crear polémicas innecesarias, provocar, etc. (aka trolls)?
> 
> 
> Y ya que posteo: ¿habéis visto como el oro y la plata están tirando hacia abajo desde las dos de la tarde?. ¿Alguien puede dar una explicación?



+1 No alimentéis a los trolls.

Es la hora de casi todos los días: Las 14:30. 
Además es una de esas pocas veces que benefician a compradores europeos por los dos lados: Sube el € y bajan oro y plata en $.


----------



## frisch (3 Jun 2015)

Me imagino que habréis leído la noticia sobre la filtración de Wikileaks sobre el tratado TISA

50 países pactan en secreto un tratado aún más antidemocrático y neoliberal que el TTIP | Diario Público

https://www.wikileaks.org/tisa/financial/02-2015/page-1.html#efmACFAES

Llama la atención que entre los paises se encuentre Uruguay.

Ya no entiendo nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: El "pollo" ese ya es conocido en los hilos metaleros por sus nulas "aportaciones" y con una única intención de molestar, al igual que el otro "iluminado", al que le gusta copiarme, y ahora hace suyo lo de "profeta frustrado" (le falta añadir las dos cajas de cerveza a las que subirse). Vamos a dejarlo, porque lo que buscan es que se les "alimente"... Y éstos siempre serán unos "muertos de hambre" perpetuos y me refiero a la posesión "física" de MPs. y lo "otro" NO se lo deseo a nadie...

# frisch: ¿Tú que te cuestionas casi TODO te "extraña" lo de Uruguay? Pues, yo diría que confirma tus "teorías"...

Y, más tarde, con algo más de tiempo, intentaré aportar algo de información.

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Jun 2015)

Una preguntilla:

¿alguno utilizais software para haceros vuestros pinitos de analisis técnico?
¿me recomendáis algún programa sencillito?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# cegador: Supongo que bankiero o paketazo podrán responderte a la cuestión que planteas. Yo en el AT soy muy "básico" y me contento con acudir a mi base de datos, pero ahí están las webs más habituales.

Bueno, hoy me he dedicado a "leer" -un poco más de lo habitual- y "tela" lo que se encuentra uno cuando "profundiza"... Por ejemplo, dada la situación geopolítica, me ha dado por visitar el blog de un conocido "halcón" americano y manda cojones... 

Os dejo una selección de informaciones...

Je,je,je... ¡Joder! con el "error"... y "multiplicado"...

- El PentÃ¡gono enviÃ³ paquetes con bacterias de Ã¡ntrax a 17 estados de EE.UU. y 3 paÃ­ses mÃ¡s - RT

En Ucrania la situación está empeorando a marchas forzadas...

- El EjÃ©rcito ucraniano utiliza artillerÃ­a prohibida por los acuerdos de Minsk contra Donbass - RT

Y qué vamos a decir sobre el Norte de Europa... Creía que los suecos eran más "inteligentes".

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...e-accion-para-enfrentar-una-invasion-de-rusia

Y dejo una noticia "metalera"...

- Interest Rates, Price Controls And Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> ¿alguno utilizais software para haceros vuestros pinitos de analisis técnico?
> ¿me recomendáis algún programa sencillito?



En su día usaba visual chart, hoy en día hay buenas plataformas que se integran con tu broker sin más gasto.

Además, si te interesa practicar y no gastar un duro, pásate por la plataforma gratuita de investing, tiene casi todo en tiempo real, y con una buena cantidad de indicadores/osciladores. Para mi es la mejor, yo aun la uso para sacar 4 líneas de vez en cuando y es muy decente.

Un saludo


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> ¿alguno utilizais software para haceros vuestros pinitos de analisis técnico?
> ¿me recomendáis algún programa sencillito?



Hola, este gráfico lo hice yo en investing, estoy registrado pero creo que sin registrarte puedes trastear igualmente, no se si es lo que buscas.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Dejo este otro artículo de opinión y que -para mí- es de alguien que sabe de lo que habla...

- Â¿Vuelve la Guerra FrÃ*a? - El viejo caÃ±Ã³n

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (3 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> ¿alguno utilizais software para haceros vuestros pinitos de analisis técnico?
> ¿me recomendáis algún programa sencillito?



Yo cuando quiero mirar algo, uso la plataforma online ProRealTime - Technical analysis & trading software

Te registras y tienes acceso gratuito con los cierres diarios. Si quieres intradia hay que pagar.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Esto se pone interesante, los MP's a la baja y el EUR sube con respecto al USD ($1,1280x1€)

¿Podremos hacernos con unas monedillas con la onza a 1.000€? (ahora está a 1.050€ de spot)

Quizás no es tan descabellado, un forero anda vendiendo monedas a spot -4%, eso nos deja la onza a 1.008€, el tema es que tiene pinta de ser de un pueblecillo de valencia, dedicarse a la fontanería y criar pajarillos...

Saludos


----------



## clapham (3 Jun 2015)

Los metales siguen descochinflandose y aqui algunos todavia bailan al son de la balalaika de Mr Enciclopedia . Esto me recuerda a la secta de los davidianos , todos copiando al Iluminado que los lleva a la ruina .
Es que nadie se da cuenta ? Bueno , el clapham le vio el plumero al pollo hace dos anos y ha dicho ...comprar caro ? NIET ...
El oro hay que comprarlo cuando la gente solo pueda comer dos veces al dia 
Eso significara que no hay ni un duro prieto . A ver como lo digo ...
Todos vais a tener que vender antes de que podais aprovecharos de la subida 
Es cruel pero es la p&%a realidad . No vais a vencer a la FED 
Antes de que el oro llegue a los 2000 $ perdereis todos el curro , todos 
y de que vivireis ? del aire ? Creeis ( oh ilusos ) que el curro durara para siempre y que podreis seguir pagando agua , luz , etc como si nada 
Alla afuera el oro subiendo 1400 $ , 1560 $ , 1700 $ , etc y vosotros en casita con las pantuflas tomando hot chocolate mientras comentais con la patienta : mira Lola ...el oro ya esta casi en 2000 $ . 
No habra mad max , habra un colapso deflacionario estilo agujero negro 
que no se salvara nadie , bueno ...las grandes companias . 
Y ahora con el tratado de libre comercio las pymes seran exterminadas , se acabo el capitalismo . Subiran los tax , el IBI , todo ...
y tendreis que vender el oro . Cuantos pueden estar 1 ano entero sin trabajar ? dos ? tres ? 5 anos ? sin necesidad de tocar los metales ? A los tres meses todos corriendo al compro oro . 
El clapham puede pasarse en Cuba 5 anos pasando el mad max como quien pasa un huracan , pero los que se queden en Uropa seran barridos . 
Estais comprando por gusto porque vais a tener que venderlo .
Y Mr enciclopedia el primero


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2015)

Si haces una cuenta demo con un broker de metatrader ya tienes un graficador muy bueno. Para empezar con AT mas que suficiente. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

Bueno, vamos a pasar "página" al último Capítulo de la HOSTIA PUTA y del Versículo NI TE CUENTO, del conocido "profeta frustrado" subido a dos cajas de cerveza...

Dejo algo interesante y en línea con lo que venimos informando por aquí...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-02/war-cash-now-global-phenomenon

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> habra un colapso deflacionario



Si lo hay el cash sera el rey, y la ultima forma del cash es el oro.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2015)

Maese CLAPHAM...no tome Vd. la parte por el todo.

Vd. piensa que somos tontos...pero hasta Vd. compro unas tierras de cultivo tengo entendido.

Los MP son parte de la estrategia...pero no son TODA LA ESTRATEGIA ...ni mucho menos.

En mi caso mi objetivo es estar en situación de poder vivir de mi finca...ese si que es el núcleo de mi estrategia.

A-U-T-O-N-O-M-Í-A


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2015)

En este país no hay forma de enterarse de nada que afecte a nuestra Soberanía nacional, así que hay que dejar de lado la información "oficial" y buscarse las "habichuelas" por otro lado. Aquí os dejo otra "guinda"...

- What Spain Tells Us About the Future of AFRICOM. U.S. Beefs Up Military Presence in Southern Spain | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Síntomas de

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Jun 2015)

Parece que los que tenemos euros y queremos comprar MP se nos pone la cosa más vistosa y lógica:

-el euro para arriba (ahora mismo disparado)
-los MP para abajo (ahora mismo disparados también)

MP **** 25/26 Mayo *** actual *** bajada	
plata *** 15,65 € *** 14,53 € *** -7,15% en 10 dias
oro ****	1101 € *** 1043 € ***	-5,27%	en 9 días


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Lo nuevo de The Oil Crash, no tiene desperdicio, hay un par de líneas que resultan interesantes, las cuales transcribo:
_"Más calado tiene el anuncio desde algunas formaciones con visos de tocar poder real de no negociar con bancos que se estén beneficiando de los continuos desahucios que se dan a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española, lo cual es casi decir no negociar con ningún banco; la medida, si realmente se llevara a cabo, comportaría inesperadas e interesantes derivadas en la línea de ciertas modificaciones sociales necesarias en la transición, como la relocalización y la *creación de monedas locales*."_

*Mayo de 2015: las grietas sociales* 


Spoiler










Queridos lectores,

El evento más destacado en este pasado mes de Mayo en España es la celebración de las elecciones municipales y autonómicas que tuvo lugar el día 24. Los resultados de estos comicios muestran una esperable y creciente fragmentación del panorama político. Por una parte, el gobernante Partido Popular (PP) sigue siendo, a escala española, el partido más votado, pero su retroceso es más que considerable: se podría decir que grosso modo el apoyo con el que cuenta es alrededor de la mitad de aquél con el que contó en las últimas elecciones legislativas. El segundo partido habitualmente en pugna con el PP, el Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE), no ha recogido el voto de castigo hacia el PP y ha retrocedido también, siguiendo un proceso iniciado hace ya años, cuando gobernaba el país: se ve que el castigo al PSOE no ha terminado todavía. A la luz de los resultados recogidos, se ve que el voto, más bien, se ha dispersado hacia otras opciones, la mayoría de las cuales de nuevo cuño y nacidas de los masivos movimientos de descontento popular que se reconocieron a sí mismos hace 4 años en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid. De repente muchas ciudades de España, y en particular las tres de mayor tamaño (Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia) podrían estar gobernadas por coaliciones integradas y a veces lideradas por ciertos líderes emergentes que repetidamente son tildados de "radicales" y "populistas" en según qué medios de comunicación. Cunde el nerviosismo. Por una parte, el PP intenta transmitir una imagen de normalidad y al tiempo anuncia cambios en el Gobierno de la nación, afirmando que ha escuchado la voz de la calle; sin embargo, hacer cambios sustanciales y efectivos es complicado, sobre todo cuando el descontento popular nace fundamentalmente por la frustración que causa esta crisis que no acabará nunca, y a la que obviamente ni el PP ni el PSOE ni ninguna otra opción política podrá poner fin por vías convencionales, pues lo que se necesita es un cambio completamente estructural. Por otro lado, las empresas de diversos sectores se muestran nerviosas porque los nuevos actores puedan poner en cuestión modelos y formas de negocio, y así se concede una atención desmedida a si la probable futura alcaldesa de Barcelona apoya que en el futuro se siga realizando una convención mundial de móviles en la Ciudad Condal (atención completamente desproporcionada si se tiene en cuenta cuál es el impacto real de ese evento concreto en la actividad económica de una ciudad que, a pesar o gracias a su primera regidora, seguirá siendo un importante polo de atracción turística en los próximos años). Más calado tiene el anuncio desde algunas formaciones con visos de tocar poder real de no negociar con bancos que se estén beneficiando de los continuos desahucios que se dan a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española, lo cual es casi decir no negociar con ningún banco; la medida, si realmente se llevara a cabo, comportaría inesperadas e interesantes derivadas en la línea de ciertas modificaciones sociales necesarias en la transición, como la relocalización y la creación de monedas locales. Y en el trasfondo, la preocupación cada vez más generalizada por el devenir de las próximas elecciones generales, a celebrarse a finales de este año, en las que el resultado más probable es que la gobernabilidad de España salte en pedazos. Pensando en el crítico sector de la energía (más allá de la electricidad, que como sabemos representa sólo el 20% de toda la energía final consumida en España pero que se usa como faro cegador para confundir a los incautos), síntoma de ese cambio de signo y creciente incertidumbre es la sobrevenida modificación de la ley de hidrocarburos de 1998, publicada en el Boletín Oficial del Estado sólo dos días antes de las elecciones, casi se podría decir que con alevosía. Y no se trata de una modificación banal: en su extenso articulado podemos encontrar una serie de sustanciales cambios fiscales dirigidos a beneficiar a la explotación del fracking en España, incluyendo la reducción de impuestos, el reparto de la recaudación con los ayuntamientos (para que sean proclives a aceptarlo) y el pago a los propietarios del suelo (cosa insólita en España). Casi se podría decir que el objetivo de la apresurada modificación fuera fomentar la burbuja del fracking. La cual, por cierto, ya está reventando: una rápida revisión del informe de Baker Hughes sobre pozos activos en los EE.UU. nos muestra que a 29 de Mayo había un 55% menos de pozos activos que en Octubre del año pasado. Y ya sabemos qué viene a continuación...

En el resto de Europa las perspectivas no son demasiado boyantes. Grecia se enfrenta, una vez más, a un ultimátum: o acepta hacer una serie adicional de impopulares reformas o no se le dará dinero para pagar su deudas... dinero que igualmente no es gratis y generará nuevas deudas, en crescendo. La docilidad con sus amos de los medios de comunicación de estos lares oculta que estas imposiciones, aparte de ser injustificadas desde el punto de vista meramente fiscal (es meramente extorsión: qué tiene que ver reducir los derechos laborales y sociales con el pago de la deuda), encima buscan encerrar a Grecia en una lógica de deuda financiada con deuda, es decir, deuda creciente en volumen y en falta de legitimidad. Mientras tanto, el país se vuelve a sumir en la recesión económica. El resto de Europa ve cómo su actividad económica ha crecido considerablemente durante el primer trimestre del año, destacándose precisamente España con un 0,9% de incremento del PIB en esos tres meses. Hito jaleado por la información oficial como muestra de que la crisis está a punto de acabar, aunque esta recuperación económica no acaba de beneficiar al trabajador común, que ve como su renta disminuye año a año al tiempo que crece su precariedad e inquietud por el futuro. ¿Es el futuro en Europa tan boyante? En realidad la relativa bonanza actual se debe en una buena parte a los precios del petróleo, que de momento se mantienen moderados, y en muchos países, al igual que en España, la mejora no acaba de llegar a la clase media (aunque en los países del norte de Europa ésta no haya visto su renta tan deteriorada como en los países del sur de Europa). Cuando la caída de la producción de petróleo americana se vuelva indisimulable, el precio del petróleo y con él los precios en general volverán a subir, y con esa subida se irán las mejores perspectivas de futuro. Y eso sin contar con el efecto demoledor que para la zona euro tendría la salida de Grecia. Así pues, no es de extrañar el crecimiento del apoyo a partidos xenófobos y euroescépticos en países como el Reino Unido, Francia o Finlandia

El colapso de la producción de petróleo que está empezando en los EE.UU. tenía que pasar forzosamente factura a ese país, y ya se está empezando a notar, con el anémico crecimiento del PIB del primer trimestre. Todo indica que se avecina un crack financiero de cierta intensidad debido al apalancamiento de la deuda asociada a los activos de fracking, pero aún tendremos que esperar unos meses para que se manifieste con plena intensidad, y algo más de tiempo para ver el alcance real de la misma. En todo caso, en el momento que se desencadene se producirá al tiempo una crisis financiera y una subida de los precios del petróleo que sólo podrá agravar la misma, con consecuencias no del todo predecibles aunque de seguro indeseables. A corto plazo, como mínimo, se observará una disminución de la inversión en las compañías petrolíferas, que es justo lo contrario de lo que la Agencia Internacional de la Energía consideraba imprescindible hace tan sólo dos años. Sin un cambio de tendencia la probabilidad de que 2015 sea finalmente el año del pico de los hidrocarburos líquidos en volumen, el peak oil en suma, se hace cada vez mayor.

Los problemas en Europa y en los EE.UU. son en realidad minucias cuando uno echa un vistazo a lo que pasa en otros lugares. El malestar social y los cambios políticos parecen juegos de niños cuando uno desplaza la vista a lugares que hace un puñado de años eran relativamente pacíficos y ahora están asolados por la guerra. En Ucrania se han reanudado los combates tras la precaria paz de las últimas semanas, mientras en Irak y Siria el Estado Islámico consolida sus posiciones y recupera la iniciativa en una guerra que tiene todos los visos de enquistarse durante años. En Yemen la situación es lamentable, como evidencia una mirada fugaz a los titulares del otrora (es decir, hace un año) bastante convencional Yemen Times; la injerencia saudí en la guerra civil yemení que venía gestándose desde hacía tiempo (como comentábamos en estas mismas páginas) ha levantado no pocas críticas, pero si uno mira el mapa de la zona se da cuenta de que Arabia Saudita está cada vez más rodeada por conflictos que acabarán por anegarla cuando ella misma llegue a su peak oil y con él sus ingresos por la venta del petróleo caigan dramáticamente, al igual que les pasó a Siria y a Yemen. La anunciada presencia del Estado Islámico en Libia ha conllevado que España se haya unido a una coalición para combatirla en ese país. Libia es un país estratégico para España y aún más para Italia: hace tan sólo 4 años Libia era uno de los cuatro principales suministradores de petróleo de España y el primero de petróleo y gas de Italia. Actualmente Libia es un estado fallido sumido en la anarquía y donde la producción de hidrocarburos no es ni el 10% de lo que era hace tan sólo cinco años. Y dentro de esta cadena de desgracias crecientes, asociadas en una buena parte a la creciente escasez mundial de petróleo crudo (más allá de la ficción contable de los hidrocarburos líquidos, que ha servido para confundir a los políticos y para que la mayoría de los analistas no entiendan qué está pasando) un país que está presentando su firme candidatura a ser el siguiente productor de petróleo importante que se sume en el caos es Nigeria. La presencia de dos grupos terroristas muy activos, el MEND y Boko Haram, es sólo el síntoma de una creciente inestabilidad social, salpimentada por numerosos atentados contra la población civil y una grave crisis energética que ya está asomando. Las enormes desigualdades sociales en un país tan poblado y con tanta violencia hacen anticipar que seguirá el camino de Siria y Yemen más pronto que tarde. Siendo cínicos, desde una perspectiva occidental completamente ensimismada en sus asuntos domésticos y el malestar relativo de su propia población, debería causar preocupación la posibilidad de que desaparezca la capacidad exportadora de petróleo del sexto productor mundial y primero de África.

Y mientras todo lo demás se va deslizando por la senda de la autodestrucción social, el monstruo del cambio climático continúa su curso imparable. El mes de Mayo de 2015 ya es, oficialmente, el más cálido de la historia en muchos lugares del mundo, incluida Australia, amplias zonas de los EE.UU. y posiblemente España, y en cuanto se acaben de hacer los cálculos pertinente seguramente quedará anotado entre los más cálidos registrados a escala global. El desquiciamiento climático del planeta nos ha traído durante este mes de Mayo una brutal ola de calor en India y lluvias torrenciales e inundaciones inauditas en Texas, mientras que la pertinaz sequía prosigue en California. Destaco estos dos estados de los EE.UU. en la esperanza de que las inclemencias climáticas, dos más en una larga serie en todo lo largo y ancho del país, mueva a la opinión pública de la gran nación americana a reflexionar sobre qué está pasando y por qué. Pero mientras los eventos climáticos cercanos nos preocupan y ocupan nuestras conversaciones (incluida la amenaza latente del año sin verano), poca gente mira al Polo Norte. Si lo hicieran comprobarían que la extensión de la banquisa polar es este año menor de lo que lo fue en el peor año hasta la fecha, 2012, lo que es un mal presagio para la presente estación de deshielo.







Se quiebra la paz social en Occidente, se quiebran los fragilizados estados exportadores de petróleo y se quiebra la banquisa polar ártica. Las grietas son cada vez mayores. Cabe preguntarse cuánto más deberán agrandarse antes de que como sociedad que aún somos decidamos actuar.

Salu2,
AMT



El declive continúa y muchos siguen sin darse cuenta, lo más probable es que el golpe sea muy brusco e imprevisible.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sigue la "internalización" del conflicto sirio y así supongo que todos van "probándose"...

- http://elmicrolector.org/2015/06/04...a-de-siria-mediante-envio-de-tropas-de-elite/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Definitivamente, SÍ, que nos leen... Os dejo un artículo que es la traducción de lo que yo coloqué ayer.

- ALERTA: ESPAÃ‘A SE INVOLUCRA EN LAS FUTURAS GUERRAS DE EEUU EN ÃFRICA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- (VIDEO) EL GRAN COLAPSO: Â¿CUÃNDO ESTALLARÃ LA BOMBA DE LA DEUDA ECONÃ“MICA GLOBAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- World Platinum Council y el platino como activo de reserva

- Physical Precious Metals vs Mining Stocks

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Continúa el desmantelamiento de España, ahora toca "privatizar" a la FNMT, aunque lo vendan como empresa del Banco de España, esto tiene toda la pinta de ser completamente independiente.

¿Están los castuzos atando cabos y dejando cubiertos sus intereses y beneficios aunque ya no vuelvan a estar en el gobierno? 

Ya se verá quién está detrás de todo esto (al menos Ernest & Young enseña la patita), muy pronto eso de los Estados Soberanos será un bonito recuerdo cuando estemos limpiando las cadenas en nuestros ratos libres.

Al principio, le quitaron a los estados la capacidad de crear su propio dinero, pero les dejaban imprimir los billetes (con previo consentimiento), ahora ni eso les dejarán hacer, suena bastante descabellado, pero esa es la realidad, ahora toca saber cual es el paso siguiente.

La nueva empresa denominada Imbisa (que será "propiedad" del Banco de España, jeje me meo) tiene como objetivo fabricar billetes, pero eso sí, primero utilizará el capital, la maquinaria, la plantilla de la FNMT (pobrecillos, hay que echarles una mano) y cuando no quede nada que chupar, se pirará con los beneficios y si no los da, pues como siempre, se socializan pérdidas:

*La futura fábrica de billetes del Banco de España nacerá con 50 millones de capital*
_La Fábrica de la Moneda producirá billetes para Latinoamérica_







Spoiler



La futura fábrica de producción de billetes que adquirirá el Banco de España está lanzada. Nace con un capital social máximo de 50 millones de euros y la denominación de Imbisa, acrónimo de Impresa Billetes Sociedad Anónima, registrada esta semana en el Boletín Oficial de la Propiedad Industrial (Bopi).

Se constituye bajo el paraguas de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre (FNMT), que históricamente confeccionó los billetes en pesetas, asumió la línea de euros desde su acuñación en 2002 e, incluso, divisas para otros países. Pero el proyecto es que el organismo supervisor adquiera un 80% cuanto reciba todos los permisos y el 20% remanente antes de 2018. 

*Valoración del inmovilizado*
Un paso clave para su fundación es la valoración del inmovilizado dado que se cimenta sobre las plantas de producción especializadas de la Casa de la Moneda. Ernst & Young ha tasado en 38 millones el inventario, siendo la maquinaria el principal activo, junto al stock de materia prima -tintas, papel especial de impresión, etc-. La aportación patrimonial total será algo superior: de un máximo de 50 millones porque la Fábrica de la Moneda inyectará hasta 12 millones adicionales en tesorería en previsión de múltiples pagos en sus primeros compases de operativa, tales como nóminas de la plantilla, avituallamiento de materia prima y otros servicios con proveedores. 

La valoración y presupuesto se encuentran pendientes de validación final por parte de Patrimonio, dependiente del Ministerio de Hacienda, y su constitución de la luz verde del Consejo de Ministros.

El Banco de España se amparó en una normativa del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), que impediría producir los euros en España si no controla la fabricación, para asumir una función ejercida durante más de un siglo por la FNMT. 

E, influido por el Ejecutivo, desoyó propuestas de la Fábrica Nacional que le otorgaban el control político y no económico de la filial.

*Trasvase progresivo*
Pero el transvase será progresivo, porque carece de la maquinaria, personal y la experiencia para confeccionar el papel moneda. A partir de 2018 y salvo cambios de guión, deberá trasladar la filial a un inmueble ajeno a la Casa de la Moneda y de probable nueva construcción, dadas las fuertes medidas de seguridad necesarias para estas plantas.

La dirección y los sindicatos han iniciado negociaciones sobre las condiciones de subrogación de los 250-255 empleados de la FNMT de la línea de billetes que pasan en su integridad a Imbisa. Se busca mantener el convenio y reforzar algunas condiciones, como las relativas a salud laboral, y compesar la paga por beneficios, dado que la línea de billetes es la menos rentable. 
 
Y es que, si bien la fabricación de billetes aporta un 25% de los ingresos, genera apenas el 4% del beneficio a la Casa de la Moneda por encontrarse muy ajustado su margen por el BCE. 

La decisión del Banco de España golpeó en la Fábrica de la Moneda, no tanto por el beneficio, sino por perder el producto estrella que da gran caché para acudir a concursos internacionales. Manufactura también monedas en euros de países como Venezuela o Tailandia, DNI, sellos, pasaportes o loterías. Ha iniciado contactos para producir billetes de países de Latinoamérica y exrepúblicas soviéticas, aunque será más adelante dado que toda su capacidad la absorben aún los euros a confeccionar por Imbisa.



Encima el becario no para de poner faltas de ortografía, a ver si contratan al menos a uno que sepa leer y escribir

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Acabo de leerlo y de "verlo"... Malos augurios para Ucrania...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...onoce-que-concentra-50000-soldados-en-la-zona

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Nuevo estudio del FMI señala que la deuda no es un problema

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Los recortes al crecimiento

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Cuidado con lo que coméis, ya sé que es muy dificil controlar lo que se come, pero creo que hay mierdas y MIERDAS, por si acaso yo me quedo con:

_Maggi emitió un comunicado a principios de esta semana diciendo que la empresa entregó casi 600 lotes a un laboratorio externo, que determinó que *los niveles de plomo se encontraban "dentro de los límites permitidos por las normas alimentarias".* _

Es decir, nadie discute que ese alimento (por llamarle así) tenga plomo, lo que se discute son los niveles del mismo. Claro, si yo tuviese una Piedra Filosofal, buscaría aquellos alimentos con más contenido de plomo, pero lamentablemente este no es el caso, jeje


*La India prohibe los fideos instantáneos Maggi por altos niveles de plomo*







Spoiler



El Gobierno de India ha emitido una prohibición de quince días para los fideos instantáneos de la marca Maggi, después de recibir informes que apuntaban a que contienen altos niveles de plomo.

El anuncio se ha hecho oficial este miércoles, dos semanas después de que surgieran las preocupaciones iniciales sobre los 'noodles' de esta marca en el estado de Uttar Pradesh, el más poblado del país.

El ministro de Alimentación de India, Ram Vilas Paswan, ha dicho a los periodistas que ha ordenado pruebas a nivel nacional de los fideos envasados, tal y como informa la cadena estadounidense CNN.

A pesar de sus afirmaciones de que el producto es "seguro" y de que las preocupaciones son "infundadas", la empresa matriz Nestlé India ha retirado el producto de las tiendas del país, argumentando que "la confianza de los consumidores y la seguridad de los productos" es su "prioridad".

En cualquier caso, Nestlé ha dicho que espera que el producto pueda volver pronto a los comercios. La marca Maggi -que se comercializa con el lema 'noodles en dos minutos' -es una de las favoritas entre muchos indios para comer entre horas.

Maggi emitió un comunicado a principios de esta semana diciendo que la empresa entregó casi 600 lotes a un laboratorio externo, que determinó que los niveles de plomo se encontraban "dentro de los límites permitidos por las normas alimentarias".


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Jun 2015)

Lo de "dentro de los límites permitidos por las normas alimentarias" es para descojonarse.

Por poner un ejemplo, la sanidad japonesa permite ciertos niveles de radioactividad en los alimentos para poder distribuirlos *en Japón*. ¿qué pasa si, por ejemplo, resulta que ahora las sandías japonesas sobrepasan el límite legal? Pues que los grandes productores "hablan" con sanidad (y pasan sus sobres o como funcione allí :fiufiu, se realizan nuevos informes (falsificando lo que haya que falsificar, haciendo nuevos estudios para que otros llenen el cazo y eso) y se terminan vendiendo sandías radiactivas (que *legalmente*, después de los nuevos informes, ya no son radiactivas :. En casos más graves, pues se envían a Europa que legalmente nuestros niveles legales de radioactividad en los alimentos son mayores y a malas (si desprenden destellos nucleares verdosos en la oscuridad : los envían al tercer mundo que allí aceptan lo que sea.

Así funciona el maravilloso mundo de la alimentación.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Jun 2015)

Que alguien me explíque como llega ese plomo a unos fideos¡¡¡

Pero que cojones les echan a unos fideos que son harina y agua¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante lo que comentáis y que da que "pensar"... Me recuerda a la utilización del "Bromuro" en el Ejército, aunque ahí puede tener su sentido... Os dejo un enlace ya viejo, pero bueno nos sirve para tener en cuenta algo que nos suele pasar desapercibido.

- El plomo en los alimentos | EROSKI CONSUMER

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (5 Jun 2015)

Entro al hilo y me quedo en shock al constatar que bajo el liderazgo de Mr Enciclopedia este hilo va de mal en peor .
Fideos radiactivos ? Ucrania ? Plomo ? De cualquier cosa menos del oro y luego se quejan de que este hilo no reciba visitas .
Es deplorable , pero oye ...si es lo que quereis yo me lavo las manos 
Bajo mi liderazgo ..si , si ...me postulo podria convertir este hilo en uno de los 5 mas visitados de Burbuja y en hilo mas influyente pero ...prefieren bailar al son de la balalaika y asi os va . 
Otro dia mas y el gold que no levanta cabeza . 
y otro dia mas que el clapham tiene que haceros el favor de recordaros que sin el clapham este hilo no vale nada , nada , nada ....
No me deis THANKS , no quiero sobornos ni adulaciones huecas . 
Si quereis thankearme solo por joder a Mr Balalaika bueno ...entonces si 
pero que conste que a mi los THANKS me resbalan .


----------



## clapham (5 Jun 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> clapham busco PAYASO para la fiesta que dare a mi hijo pequeño.Trabajo gratificante y remunerado.Te interesa? con lo que te pague seguro que te da para comprar otra finca por esos mundos de dios en los que te mueves.
> Sin acritud,un saludo.



Vaya ...tienes un hijo . Mi pesame ...porque morira sin llegar a la adolescencia 
sin enamorarse , sin graduarse , viviendo en uno de los tantos Gulags que se crearan ad hoc cuando colapse el sistema y Espain caiga bajo el dominio del Imperio del NWO ...porque eso de que todos sobreviviran . NIET
Si tu hijoNO salio a ti esta perdido ...terminara en algun burdel de sus nuevos amos , al menos tendra comida , poza pero algo es algo ...
Si salio al padre ( peludo , barrigon y orejudo ..typical spanish ) sera apartado de sus progenitores y llevado a otro Gulag donde trabajara picando piedra Mira que traer un hijo a este mundo de mierda .
Yo nunca tuve payasos , bueno si ...los Moralitos ...estaban forraos 
se fueron para Miami ...que asco de gente


----------



## Sacaroso (5 Jun 2015)

Estos de Nestlé son unos cachondos, según la OMS "No existe un nivel de exposición al plomo que pueda considerarse seguro".
OMS | Intoxicación por plomo y salud

Ahora todo depende del tamaño del sobre.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Mira que traer un hijo a este mundo de mierda .



Lo mismo pudo pensar tu madre cuando te vio.

No seamos absurdos hombre, ilumínanos con tu sabiduría y deja de despotricar memeces.

El *clapham* que habla de bitcoin, aceites, coches viejos, fincas perdidas, judíos...es aceptable, pero el que cuestiona la evolución humana con sentencias como con la que hago hincapié arriba hace doler la vista.

Si no te gusta que te llamen "payaso", pues usa esa inteligencia presumible que posees para rebatir los argumentos que no pasen tu "honorable" criba.

En cuanto al plomo en los alimentos...no sé que forero es el que tiene como firma una frase que viene a decir que mientras un juez no diga que es delito, se puede seguir infringiendo la ley.

Esto quiere decir, que desde que se detecta el plomo en el alimento X, hasta que se prohíbe definitivamente la venta de ese producto, pueden pasar años, y muchos cánceres de por medio ¿inexplicables?.

Me uno a la filosofía "cuidado con lo que comemos", y añadiría *mucho cuidado con lo que comemos*

Un saludo y buena tarde de viernes


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pasando del "pollo"... Y ya tenemos el dato del empleo americano, que ha salido mejor de lo esperado: 262k vs 220k... Bueno, si hacemos un acto de FÉ y nos "creemos" lo que publican.

Eso, y era lo esperado, ha vuelto a meter presión en los MPs. Hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1167,80 y la Plata a $16,013... Ayer mismo recibí una consulta particular y le dije que era posible que se testarán los mínimos anteriores, es decir en torno a los $1150, pero vamos seguimos inmersos en el mismo largo y aburrido LATERAL/BAJISTA y supongo que algún día acabará rompiendo por algún lado, siendo ahora mismo más factible que sea por abajo... pero a saber.

La caída, si la "traspasamos" a Euros, pues ni fu ni fa, ya que el Euro estaba cayendo fuerte contra el USD... Es que parece que haya cierto "arbitraje"...

¡Ah! que TRISTE debe ser haber pasado por la vida sin tener hijos... No me refiero a aquellos que desean tenerlos y, por las circunstancias que sean, no pueden tenerlos, sino a "OTROS"...

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (5 Jun 2015)

No me ahullenteis al clapham, es un tio divertido y cuando quiere tambien invita a reflexionar con su curiosa vision de las cosas.

Y tu Clapham no te piques con el guru y sus aplaudidores pues te diluyes y nos privas de tu intermitente sabiduria.

Un saludo.


----------



## clapham (5 Jun 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo mismo pudo pensar tu madre cuando te vio.
> 
> No seamos absurdos hombre, ilumínanos con tu sabiduría y deja de despotricar memeces.
> 
> ...



Molestarme yo porque un goy me llame payaso , que va ...si es que hoy solo salvan la vida los que hacen reir . Los payasos son la nueva aristocracia para la chusma borreguil ( todos vostros ) que por no tener sentido del humor o sentido del humor bufo vivis amargados . 
El mundo es de machos alfa , titis tetonas y putonas , ladrones , gansters y payasos . Ellos se salvaran , vosotros no .
Por eso os va tan mal en Espana . Pais de bufones que viven a costa de la chusma sin sentido del humor . Ahhh reirse de uno mismo , que dificil . 
Estais empenados en que la gente crea que fuera del oro no hay vida . Pues estais equivocados . No hay vida fuera del curro ( por fiat ) 
ciuando perdais el curro tengais oro o no tengais estais muertos 
Lo del tema de traer un nino al mundo lo digo en serio . Dentro de 10 anos estareis todos muertos . 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2ZFvZUmYgs0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La caída, si la "traspasamos" a Euros, pues ni fu ni fa, ya que el Euro estaba cayendo fuerte contra el USD... *Es que parece que haya cierto "arbitraje"...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



¿arbitraje? imposible.

/Ironic mode off


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Jun 2015)

******* dijo:


> Que alguien me explíque como llega ese plomo a unos fideos¡¡¡
> 
> Pero que cojones les echan a unos fideos que son harina y agua¡¡¡



De todo menos harina y agua...pero vamos que es algo muy común en nuestra alimentación.


----------



## timi (5 Jun 2015)

saludos a todos , no he seguido el hilo , intentare ponerme al día , pero leyendo los de esta pagina me puedo hacer a la idea ,,,,
estaré un tiempo desconectado , intentare leeros , pero dudo que pueda postear nada , se me juntan diversas cosas ,,, lo bueno es que con mis esfuerzos , incrementare los impuestos que pagare este trimestre , esto me generara algo de fiat ,,,, pero una parte ya se por que cambiarlo ,,, jeje
soy consciente que esto es temporal y que pronto volveremos a lo que dejamos en el 2012 , pero mientrastanto aprovecho el momento ::,e intento pagar los mas impuestos posibles
saludos , y que no decaiga el hilo .

---------- Post added 05-jun-2015 at 19:27 ----------

he leído algunos mensajes de la pagina anterior, ,,,, no os dejéis llevar por las intenciones iniciales , van a lo que van , primero aportan alguna cosa, para luego pasar a las descalificaciones e intentar crear conflictos . nosotros a lo nuestro y ellos a lo suyo . el ignorarlos es lo mejor que podemos hacer....:X


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, andamos de nuevo por aquí, después de un duro día, ya que hoy teníamos campaña en el Banco de Alimentos y ahí colaboro y pongo PASTA... Espero que no llegue a ningún "parásito", pero en cualquier caso me siento cansado, pero reconfortado... Y si algún día todos estaremos muertos -lo que es seguro...- los imbéciles tampoco se van a librar... Probablemente, serán los primeros en "pringar". Y vamos a dejar información y es de lo que se trata, básicamente, en este hilo.

Tanto frisch como yo incidimos mucho sobre estos putos tratados TPP y TTIP y parece mentira la poca repercusión que hay en torno a este tema. Y eso que nos jugamos lo que nos jugamos...

- 10 GRANDES CORPORACIONES CULPABLES DE ASESINATO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y aviso a "navegantes"...

- Russia to Increase Its Gold Reserves

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2015 at 21:50 ----------

Para a quienes pueda interesar...

- Rand Paul

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Jun 2015)

******* dijo:


> Que alguien me explíque como llega ese plomo a unos fideos¡¡¡
> 
> Pero que cojones les echan a unos fideos que son harina y agua¡¡¡



Estuve buscando un vídeo que explica toda la cadena de alimentación, es un documental que dieron en La 2 en su día, el tema es que no recuerdo su nombre, creí que lo tenía en favoritos pero no es así.

Menciona sobre que todos los seres humanos llevamos en nuestro interior una gran cantidad de químicos, aún no han encontrado la manera de saber si eso es bueno o malo, pero lo que está claro es que llevamos gran cantidad de productos que no es que se lo den a los animales sino, de lo dan a lo que comen los animales y ellos van absorbiendo esos químicos, los cuales pasan a nosotros cuando los comemos, de igual forma pasa con los fertilizantes en la agricultura. Incluso algunos químicos que le ponen al agua de riego y que beben los animales los llevamos nosotros.

Es un documental muy interesante, si lo encuentro, ya lo pondré por aquí. 

Por eso digo que cuando queremos ir muy de "naturistas" y comer cosas de "cultivo ecológico" no pensemos que estaremos libres de contaminantes, ya que todos vivimos en el mismo medio; incluso afecta el aire que respiran los animales y las plantas y todo lo que absorben, nos llega a nosotros.

Pero como no me gusta venir con las manos vacías, os pongo un vídeo que al menos no pasará desapercibido, dura casi 1 hora y la voz del narrador a veces puede parecer cansina, pero os aseguro que vuestro valioso tiempo no será perdido al ver este vídeo.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KjXN_qFyIrI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos


----------



## frisch (5 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Estuve buscando un vídeo que explica toda la cadena de alimentación, es un documental que dieron en La 2 en su día, el tema es que no recuerdo su nombre, creí que lo tenía en favoritos pero no es así.
> 
> .../...
> 
> Por eso digo que cuando queremos ir muy de "naturistas" y comer cosas de "cultivo ecológico" no pensemos que estaremos libres de contaminantes, ya que todos vivimos en el mismo medio; incluso afecta el aire que respiran los animales y las plantas y todo lo que absorben, nos llega a nosotros.



Es muy probable que el documental fuese de la cadena franco-alemana Arte.

Mira en esta lista a ver si lo encuentras:

Recherche

Podría ser éste:

Notre poison quotidien, en VOD, DVD - ARTE Boutique

porque me suena la descripción que haces. Es un documental de la misma realizadora que hizo otro sobre Monsanto.



En cuanto a lo de la comida "ecológica", en mi opinión, eso es un montaje de marketing con un mercado muy específico dirigido a los que manejan pelas.

¿Usted quiere comer bien? pague; ¿no puede pagar? coma basura, la preparamos muy bien y sabe riquísimo.

Yo prefiero incidir (frente al discurso ecológico) sobre "saber de dónde procede lo que como".


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Jun 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Es muy probable que el documental fuese de la cadena franco-alemana Arte.
> 
> Mira en esta lista a ver si lo encuentras:
> 
> ...



Me has matao, lamento que mis nulos conocimientos en francés (fruto de mi ignorancia) no puedan dar una respuesta a tu sugerencia, sin embargo lo de "tóxicos" y que era una producción francesa me hizo recordar...

Creo que son estos (uno es canadiense y el otro es francés:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rrFhfu3U_VM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3Nlvg0NnCGs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

La solución (en parte) a lo que comemos es cultivarlo nosotros mismos (o criarlo), con eso se garantiza que un porcentaje muy alto de lo que ingerimos, está libre de sustancias perjudiciales a nuestra salud.

Nota: El 100% no estará garantizado nunca, pero todo suma, mientras menos dependamos del sistema para vivir, mejor. La clave es no desear cosas que no necesitamos y consumir lo necesario, pero claro, también hay que vivir y disfrutar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os gustará...

- Perlas informativas del mes de mayo 2015

Saludos y Buen Fin de Semana a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Molestarme yo porque un goy me llame payaso , que va ...si es que hoy solo salvan la vida los que hacen reir . Los payasos son la nueva aristocracia para la chusma borreguil ( todos vostros ) que por no tener sentido del humor o sentido del humor bufo vivis amargados .
> El mundo es de machos alfa , titis tetonas y putonas , ladrones , gansters y payasos . Ellos se salvaran , vosotros no .
> Por eso os va tan mal en Espana . Pais de bufones que viven a costa de la chusma sin sentido del humor . Ahhh reirse de uno mismo , que dificil .
> Estais empenados en que la gente crea que fuera del oro no hay vida . Pues estais equivocados . No hay vida fuera del curro ( por fiat )
> ...



La verdad, aunque a veces te portes como un cabrón/matón de colegio y otras tengas destellos de aguda inteligencia, en lo de tener hijos te equivocas.

Los hijos te cambian la vida. Primero que cuando los tienes es cuando comprendes cuanto te quiere tu padre y tu madre, y eso, al menos a mi, me ha llevado a estar mas unido a ellos y a comprender muchas cosas, avatares, de mi vida que yo en su día no entendí.

Si hay algo de lo que me sienta orgulloso es de mis hijas. Cuando tengo un problema, un mal día, una pelea con el jefe, entro por la puerta y solo encontrarme en el pasillo a la de un añito es bálsamo suficiente para curar cualquier emoción negativa.

Mis hijas son lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida, lo mas valioso que poseo, el oro mas preciado para que tu me entiendas, si es que puedes.

Mi obligación, nuestra obligación como padres, es tratar de educarles bien, enseñarles a discernir entre lo importante y lo superfluo, no darles lo que quieran sino lo que necesitan de verdad...y quererles, sobre todo darles nuestro cariño y atención. Protegiendo sus vidas todo lo que seamos capaces.

Si, es cierto. Yo también sé que en la próxima purga que el NWO tiene preparada para todos nosotros, va a morir mucha gente. Soy consciente de ello desde hace muchos años. Y con la ayuda de Dios N.S., fuente de toda vida, intentaré proteger a mi pequeña familia. Y si El decide que no debemos estar entre los supervivientes...pues que se le va a hacer. Hágase Su voluntad. Espero que nos reciba allá al otro lado con el mismo cariño que nosotros hemos vivido por las cosas que El nos enseñó.

Solo le pediré una cosa, y es que si mi familia ha de caer en la próxima guerra ...que me dé el privilegio de morir abrazado a los míos. Rodeado de amor y cariño. Morir igual que he vivido.

Tu probablemente moriras solo Clapham. Igual que has vivido. Piénsalo...se que en el fondo eres un tipo reflexivo...aunque también tremendamente impulsivo.

P.d. Eres un puto rata de los "thanks"...un día me voy a cansar y te van a dar mucho por el culo.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2015)

El tema de tener o no hijos, independientemente de la cuestión romántica y poética, y de que son lo mejor que nos ha pasado en la vida etc. Debemos de plantearlo desde el punto de vista evolutivo...ya dije que no creo en dioses ni profetas, sin embargo creo en la matemática y en la evolución (ambas van vinculadas)

Si del hidrógeno obtenemos los suficientes elementos para crear vida, y esa vida se reproduce y evoluciona hacia nuevos seres más polivalentes y completos, no es necesario cuestionarlo, o negarlo.

Un pájaro nace para reproducirse, un gusano, un virus, una bacteria, un elefante...y por supuesto un hombre. ¿por qué?, la respuesta es sencilla, para alcanzar un escalón superior que nuestra obtusa y poco evolucionada mente todavía no llega a comprender...quizá deban de pasar varios millones de años más, y puede que no seamos la especie elegida, pero de momento estamos en la carrera como los demás, pero con una pequeña ventaja.

Cuando leo que muchos afirman que el destino del hombre es desaparecer, que no vale la pena tener hijos etc...estamos faltando al respeto a nuestros antepasados, que nos han permitido plantearnos esa cuestión a nosotros hoy, y quizá dentro de miles de años otros mirarán atrás, y dirán: *¡menos mal que todos los anteriores pasaron el relevo para lograr esto!.*

Cada uno que tome sus decisiones en ese aspecto, pero os diré a los que os decidáis por un *no rotundo*, que os lo planteéis desde una perspectiva matemática, suena raro, pero para mi es el único dios que existe.

Un saludo y muy buen fin de semana a todos.

Por cierto, una vez más el oro haciendo su función defensiva, para mi ¡perfecto en ese aspecto!


----------



## clapham (6 Jun 2015)

@******* : 

La soledad no es un problema para mi , sino una bendicion . 
Soy introvertido , evito estar rodeado de gente ( imbecil ) que me roba la energia . Por eso me hice fisio . No tengo jefe , ni companeros de trabajo , ni tengo que coger el transporte publico para ir al curro .
Apenas veo a 10-15 personas a la semana y ya me parece demasiado 
Los hijos ...ahhh los hijos ...los hijos no te pertencen .
Lo que ibviertas en ellos sera dinero perdido porque ellos son propiedad del sistema fascista en el que vivimos . El adoctrinamiento moral , psiquico , metal es brutal y los convertira en seres individualistas que te llevaran a un Asilo cuando empieces a cagarte en los pantalones . 
Morir solo ( o acompanando ) es lo mismo si quienes te acompanan solo quieren que la palmes para quedarse con la herencia 
Por eso no pienso tener hijos , ni ataduras . Mirad los jovenes .
Son todos unos arrogantes hedonistas y violentos y sino ...indolentes al dolor ajeno . El efecto placebo de la paternidad es cada vez menos fuerte 
Por eso en las sociedades modernas y prosperas a los hijos se les pone en la puta calle con una maleta cuando cumplen la mayoria de edad 
Por eso la natalidad cae en picado . Porque para traer parasitos desagradecidos al mundo mejor no traerlos . 
La gente que necesita de otros es debil y terminara como abono


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Jun 2015)

Respeto tu punto de vista...pero te compadezco.

Vas a ser muy desgraciado CLAPHAM.

Los que se salven de lo que llega ya mismo, no serán como tú. 

Serán pequeñas comunidades lo que les posibilitará una cierta seguridad, donde todos compartirán todo, lo mas importante, los conocimientos por supuesto. Sobre todo se buscará el bien común.

Los lobos solitarios están condenados al desastre.

El hombre es un ser social, lo quieras ver o no...

Porqué entras al foro si no te gusta la gente???

Tienes algún tipo de problema CLAPHAM...


----------



## andyy (6 Jun 2015)

Clapham, hablas de "adoctrinamiento moral" ?...de seres individualistas?....de hedonismo?...de indolencia?...
Te has examinado durante 1 solo minuto frente a un espejo?

******* tiene razón en cuanto a que tienes algún tipo de problema, yo me atrevería con todos mis respetos a decirte bien alto que NO eres de plástico, eres un humano, de calidad discutible como lo somos todos, pero un humano al fin y al cabo, y te darás cuenta de ello tarde.....será tarde cuando lo comprendas..... no será Octubre no,, jeje.... será solamente TARDE

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Le estáis dando demasiada importancia al triste "personajillo" y con lo que ha comentado ha quedado "retratado", luego que le den más o menos "Thanks" es completamente IRRELEVANTE. Yo lo que tengo claro es que una "patera" imaginaria no querría compartirla con semejante "ser" y yo soy un "cazador": así que iría a la puta agua... comida para los "peces". Parece mentira que con la que está cayendo haya gente que piense así... "Parásito" es poco... Y a mí pena NO me da ese tipo de "personas", lo que me provocan es ASCO...

Y dejo el siguiente artículo "metalero"...

- The Radical Gold Underinvestment By American Stock Investors Is Very Bullish - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## clapham (6 Jun 2015)

Me siento exactamente igual al piloto israeli cuando lanza bombas sobre Gaza 
Si vosotros sois sentimentales eso es problema vuestro .
Por eso estais perdiendo Espana . No solo a manos de los inmigrantes , moromierda y demas gentuza sino a manos de las corporaciones nazis y yankis y todo porque sois buenrollistas , humanos y cobardes . 
Ojala me sintiera desgraciado pero tengo tanta suerte que las cosas por mucho que lo intento me salen siempre bien . 
No sois realistas . El mundo que existia hace 50 anos ya no existe 
Hablais del peligro del NWO pero no os dais cuenta de que ya vivimos en el NWO y gente como vosotros seran trillados. 
El oro es un simbolo . Y que simboliza ? La propiedad privada 
Bueno...pues la propiedad privada dejara de serlo . Los que tienen hipoteca la perderan cuando colapse el sistema y la mitad de la gente que trabaja pierda el trabajo . Deflacion = no clientes = quiebra = perdida de empleos = no hay consumo = deflacion ...
La unica riqueza que realmente importa no es el oro , ni la plata , ni los pisos , ni las obras de arte sino el tiempo . 
Yo antes me preocupaba del futuro , pero ya no . Todo lo que tengas de mas te sera quitado asi que cuando tienes un minimo , para .
Por eso no me da la gana de trabajar mas . Si trabajas mas , ganas mas y te expoliaran mas . Ahora toca disfrutar . O lo tomas o lo dejas 
Estoy 100 % seguro que el oro sera confiscado . Lo hicieron una vez y volveran a ahacerlo , asi que lo que compres sera para ellos 
La ventaja de Cuba es que apenas puede ofrecer nada al apetito voraz del NWO , pero Espana , tan rica ella sera expoliada desde finisterre a Cadaques 
Que busco en este Foro ? Reafirmar mis ideas .
Cuando escribes lo que piensas se te olvida menos . 
Cuando llegue el momento sereis ( financieramente ) fusilados 
Todavia no , hay margen ..pero si creeis que el sistema preferira el suicidio al genocidio lo llevais muy mal . Antes quebrais vosotros que el Estado 
En EE UU hay 10 billones de $ en las cuentas ( ahorro , planes de pensiones , depositos , etc ) que seran confiscadas . 
Por eso la gente mentalmente superior como yo sobrevivira al colapso porque sufrira menos ante el dolor ajeno . 
Es la puta realidad ( os guste o no )


----------



## frisch (6 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por eso la gente mentalmente superior como yo sobrevivira al colapso porque sufrira menos ante el dolor ajeno .
> Es la puta realidad ( os guste o no )



Existe una "puta" realidad pero no es la única. En realidad, realidades hay muchas. Tú, si te entiendo bien, te refieres a una realidad finalmente muy reducida; reducida a las necesidades biológicas y los medios financieros para satisfacer dichas necesidades. Pero hay personas que sin ser "cuerpos celestes que viven de pan, ajo y amor"  tienen y practican una visión más amplia en la que, por ejemplo, poder hacer el bien vale más que todos los soberanos del mundo. Es así. No son ni mejores ni peores, son. Llegado el momento del colapso, si les toca vivirlo, no perderán los papeles por haberlo perdido todo. Su capital real estaba en otro lado y ése lo siguen teniendo.

Que los vientos te sean siempre propicios.


----------



## clapham (6 Jun 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Existe una "puta" realidad pero no es la única. En realidad, realidades hay muchas. Tú, si te entiendo bien, te refieres a una realidad finalmente muy reducida; reducida a las necesidades biológicas y los medios financieros para satisfacer dichas necesidades. Pero hay personas que sin ser "cuerpos celestes que viven de pan, ajo y amor"  tienen y practican una visión más amplia en la que, por ejemplo, poder hacer el bien vale más que todos los soberanos del mundo. Es así. No son ni mejores ni peores, son. Llegado el momento del colapso, si les toca vivirlo, no perderán los papeles por haberlo perdido todo. Su capital real estaba en otro lado y ése lo siguen teniendo.
> 
> Que los vientos te sean siempre propicios.



Si hubiera un colapso tu propio hermano te matara para robarte la comida y cuidado si no te come .


----------



## frisch (6 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Si hubiera un colapso tu propio hermano te matara para robarte la comida y cuidado si no te come .




De alguna manera, ya lo hace, ya se hace... eppur si muove.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes,

El jueves por la tarde vino a casa un vendedor de productos congelados, el chico se comportó de una manera muy correcta, me dejó un catálogo y me explicó un poco de que va el tema, me dijo que lo mirara bien y que al siguiente día vendria a la misma hora para ver que me parecían los productos.

En fin, me lo mire por encima y no le hice mucho caso, al siguiente día no pude estar a esa hora en casa, como a las 22:00 mi mujer me comentó que un chico preguntaba por mí, que era sobre unos productos congelados, yo hice el tipico ademán de "que le de por c...", a lo que ella me respondió que le había dado penita y que le abriera, le expliqué un poco de que iba y le di el catálogo, me sorprendió que ella tenía interes en comprar alguna cosa para los críos.

Total, le abrí y comenzamos a charlar un poco, le comenté que los precios eran más altos que en el supermecado, ahí me vendió la moto de lo que eran sus productos, de queno llevaban conservantrs ni puñetas por el estilo.

En fin, como vi que la mujer se decidió por unas cosas, pues le hice un pedido, también aproveché para comprar algunos fritos de pollo y pescado, que son socorridos para los críos cuando llegas tarde y quieres hacerles algo rapido porque cuando les llega el hambre, parecen pajarillos en el nido abriendo el pico y berreando por algo que llevarse a la boca (los que tengan la bendición de ser padres lo comprenderéis).

Y bueno, al final la cuenta subió a casi 3 veces el pedido mínimo (como son congelados, pues me daba un poco igual), no puedo describirles la cara de felicidad del chico, me lo contó un par de veces y me volvió a preguntar si me parecía bien, yo le respondi que sí.

Le ofrecí agua (no tenía suificente confianza para ofrecer una birra) y el chico se la bebió de un sorbo, le dije que tranquilo, que no había prisa, despdesdespués me preguntó la hora, le dije que eran la 10 y cuarto, el tio se asustó un poco y me pidió disculpas por haber venido tan tarde, dijo que había venido por la tarde y que no había encontrado a nadie, asi que me dejó para el final.

Me comentaba que sus compañeros habían plegado hacía horas, porque no tienen horario ya que van por comisión de ventas, pero el dice que aprovecha todo el tiempo que puede y si le sale una venta extra, se agradece.

Al final, se marchó, me dejo una copia del pedido y la fecha de entrega, el pago se haría cuando me dejasen el producto en casa.

Esta situación me dejó con sentimientos encontrados, por una parte me dió una buena sensación el chico, con ganas de luchar, de salir adelante y siempre mostrando una buena cara y optimismo (aunque sean técnicas de venta), buscando opciones que me podrian gustar, conociendo el producto que vende y teniendo respuestas a todas las preguntas que se le hacían, currando hasta donde puede, quizás si hubiese más gente como él nos iría mucho mejor.

Pero por otra parte me hizo cagarme en todos los muertos de los hdlgp que nos han llevado a esta situación de empleo precario, no creo que sea culpa de chicos como él, ya que se le notaba a leguas que intentaba salir adelante según la situación que le habia tocado, los culpables son esas "personas" que se creen dueños de nosotros y de nuestro esfuerzo, que nos quitan la mayor parte de los beneficios que generamos.

Sé que mi compra mas que beneficiarle a el, le beneficiará a algún castuzo, pero si el chico se lleva un pico y conserva su empleo -además de que yo recibo algo a cambio- me doy por obien servido.

Ojalá y algún dia todas las personas que realmente dan ese plus, ese valor añadido, que icurran de verdad, den un puñetazo en la mesa y digan: "hasta aquí hemos llegado" y de ahí en adelante dicten las reglas del juego.

Pero sé que eso es una quimera ¿sabéis por qué? Porque esas personas están demasiado ocupadas haciendo posible que sigamos adelante, vaya mierda, mientras tanto, hay gilis foreando todo el dia preocupados por las visitas mientras chupan cual sanguijuelas todo el beneficio que unos pocos (y cada vez mas pocos) generan.

La naturaleza es sabia, los que no quieran tener hijos es por algo y me parece cojonudo, mis respetos a los valientes que aún con esta situación deciden tener esa gran responsabilidad (y felicidad) de ser padres, eso indica que aún hay fe en la vida, en el ser humano y en la mejora del mismo, eso es verdaderamente ser positi os.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen dia


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, yo llego "rendido"... Hoy también me ha "tocado" colaborar en el Banco de Alimentos y te voy a decir una cosa: cada vez es más la gente que colabora y observo una mayor solidaridad. Realmente, creo que habrá un momento en que la gente irá cambiando en su forma de pensar. Comentarte que también estoy enfrascado en una "batalla" que acabará en confrontación con la administración y también estoy consiguiendo bastante colaboración. Veremos, cuando "pique" en instancias superiores...

Precisamente, ayer comentaba un tema y salió algo parecido a lo que nos dices. Se trataba de una mujer de la limpieza que se ofertaba a 5 Euros la hora y coincidimos en que hay gente que está tan "hundida" y con "cargas", de manera que no tiene más remedio que aceptar lo que sea, pero con el mínimo de dignidad que le falta a un sinvergüenza que yo me sé. Y podéis opinar lo que queráis de mí, pero es que es indignante y en persona le sería bastante más CLARO...

Oye, Refinanciado, no es cuestión de "confianza", pero... agua. ¡Joder! si a la cartera le suelo ofrecer una cerveza en cuanto la veo. Por "pasta" no creo que sea, vamos seguro, pero ya que lo sientas en tu casa... Bueno, espero que cuando nos veamos no tenga que llevar las cervezas y las aceitunas.

Y, SÍ, qué sentido tiene pasar por la vida sin tener hijos... Desde luego, yo bendigo ese día y que me ha permitido tener un MOTIVO por el cual luchar. Fijate como en los conflictos bélicos o catástrofes naturales la gente hace lo posible por salvar a los críos. Incluso en los Ejércitos, aunque últimamente estoy observando que eso puede ser ya cosa del pasado...

Ahora revisaré lo que he recibido y os enlazaré aquello que me parezca más interesante, aunque muchos lo leerán más tarde y es que hoy hay partido... No suelo ser un gran aficionado y tampoco "culé" (soy "perico"), pero bueno por pasar un buen rato después del trajín de hoy...

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2015 at 19:26 ----------

- CONSPIRACIÃ“N EEUU: EL MISTERIO DE LOS CONVOYES MILITARES Y LOS CAMIONES FRIGORÃFICOS “BLUE BELL” |

- Putin: "Solo alguien que no estÃ© en sus cabales podrÃ­a imaginar que Rusia atacarÃ¡ a la OTAN" - RT

- Grecia endeudada: Cuando no hay ni dinero, ni consenso con los acreedores - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Jun 2015)

Hombre Fernando, es que eso del agua me parecio lo mas adecuado, desde los controles de alcoholemia no lo llevo bien, no vaya a ser que el pobre chico encima que sale tardísimo de currar, tenga que pagar una multa.

Si por mí fuera, un par de gintonics se hubiera llevado encima, jeje

Por cierto, como no vengas con mucha hambre y sed, mejor no vengas, aceitunas podrás traer, pero serán para dejarlas en la despensa, que las arbequinas que consigo son cojonudas y querrás llevar unas cuantas a tu pueblo, jeje.

Un abrazo y que ganen tus millonarios con pantaloncillo corto favoritos


----------



## nekcab (6 Jun 2015)

BRAXXTONN dijo:


> "...
> 
> 
> Serán pequeñas comunidades lo que les posibilitará una cierta seguridad, donde todos compartirán todo, lo mas importante, los conocimientos por supuesto. Sobre todo se buscará el bien común.
> ...



Hay que entender que la sociedad que describes, poco se parece a la actual. Si cambiamos el divisor y el dividendo... no esperemos obtener el mismo resultado.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2015)

Juzgar sin conocimiento es tan absurdo como jactarse de poseer la razón absoluta en cada sentencia pronunciada.

Yo jamás he tenido demasiado interés en tener hijos, no por ningún maquiavélico y complicado plan de futuro, o por premoniciones apocalípticas, simplemente no quería por comodidad. 

Con 28 años podría haberme retirado definitivamente sin necesidad de currar más, entendiendo que no precisaba grandes lujos en mi bohemia vida, sin embargo al hacerme "añejo", el horizonte a pesar de seguir lejos, cambia de tono, y tras leer clásicos y no tan clásicos, de todas la épocas y todas las posturas filosóficas, saqué las mías propias, y ahora "curro" contento para vivir al lado de mi mujer y mi hijo y procurar que tengan sus necesidades más o menos cubiertas.

Ahora no juzgaré a quien no desee dejar una herencia genética sobre la faz de la tierra, es como quién colabora y quién no colabora en hacer piña cuando se le precisa.

Si tener un hijo en una cueva hace 100.000 años era una situación complicada y arriesgada...y sin embargo aquí estamos, por lo que a mi respecta, pondré mi minúsculo grano de arena (no por egoísmo, ni buscando la inmortalidad de mi "estirpe"), si no por que es lo que hace todo ser vivo que me rodea.

*refinanciado* ir a "puerta fría" a ofrecer productos a desconocidos, es un "curro" generalmente muy poco gratificante, y hoy en día, ya no solo económicamente, si no psicológicamente. 

Pienso que lo más importante de tu pequeña vivencia, es la "humanidad", simplemente con ese gesto, ya sea con agua, cerveza, o un simple gracias (le compres o no), contribuyes a que nuestra especie suba peldaños y no los baje...a pesar de que algunos se empeñen en afirmar que la juventud está "podrida" y es mejor que no exista o no reproducirse...personalmente pienso que tenemos la mejor juventud que jamás haya existido, solo que hay que parase a conocerla y escucharla...y sobre todo a no generalizar, pues manzanas "podridas" siempre las habrá, pero claro, es difícil sacar conclusiones si solo se trata con 15 personas a la semana, y quizá muchas de ellas por motivos de trabajo.

A los futboleros, pues que gane el buen fútbol, yo para mi desgracia no lo soy, pero no por ello critico lo que no entiendo.

Un saludo y buena noche de sábado


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2015)

Habra que hacer porra a ver si la Fed saca una QE5 o va a haber implosion deflacionaria en USA (y luego en el resto del mundo). ienso:

El sistema financiero colapsará (no tiene ni pies ni cabeza) pero lo que queda por ver será si va a ser una muerte fría o caliente, así como lo del final del universo.

El año pasado en el foro yo iba diciendo que el BCE iba a sacar una QE casi seguro y no me creían, ahora digo que la QE 5 puede ser probable.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Pues, NO estás diciendo ninguna "tontería" respecto a que la FED decrete, en su momento, una nueva QE y las que hagan falta...

Ahora bien, eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, es decir será la prueba más CLARA de que no tienen ni puñetera idea de cómo salir del atolladero y, de paso, nosotros con ellos... Técnicamente, si no me equivoco, las QE deberían haber generado Inflación y ya vemos que "oficialmente" no ha sido así... Lo único que han conseguido es inflar viejas burbujas y generar otras nuevas.

Por otro lado, los que seguimos la Economía, podemos sacar dos conclusiones: envilecimiento de la moneda y empobrecimiento del consumidor. Como me recuerda los últimos estertores del Imperio Romano de Occidente...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> Sé que mi compra mas que beneficiarle a el, le beneficiará a algún castuzo, pero si el chico se lleva un pico y conserva su empleo -además de que yo recibo algo a cambio- me doy por obien servido.



A mi mujer le paso un caso parecido, haciendo un pedido de papelería. La comercial de la otra empresa le dijo que le había salvado la Navidad a sus hijos. Cuando tuvimos a mi hija la susodicha comercial nos dio un detalle, no tenia por que hacerlo pero la verdad que eso te demuestra que no todo el mundo es tan miserable como el troll ese de arriba. 

Eso del lobo solitario esta muy bien para películas holibudienses pero para nada más. Solo un tonto no sabe que en caso de crisis, cualquier crisis, lo que se refuerza siempre es la comunidad y los que mejor la superan son las comunidades más estructuradas.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Jun 2015)

Por favor leed el artículo de "el saker" que ha posteado Nico en el principal...

No lo quiero poner por no restarle visitas y Thanks al hombre.

GUERRA ANTES DE QUE ACABE 2016...los usanos la necesitan ya...

Leedlo, para mí, que llevo siguiendo lo de Ucrania desde el principio, es excelente.

Yo no sabría escribir tan bien, ni tengo esa visión intuitiva que tiene Ishchenko...pero es mas o menos lo que yo pensaba ....y más...

RUSIA NECESITA UN AÑO MAS...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Nico es uno de los foreros que mejor escriben y, al principio, le seguía, pero después lo he hecho muy ocasionalmente por falta de tiempo. Me he leído el último comentario de Nico y la fuente original ya la conocía, de hecho colocamos aquí muchos enlaces de la misma.

En el artículo se da una visión evidentemente muy personal y, por tanto, opinable. Ahora bien, el artículo es bueno e incide también en esas mismas fechas del estudio que llevo en marcha y del que ya he dejado algunas "pinceladas" en el hilo.

A Rusia, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, le hace falta MUCHÍSIMO más tiempo para confrontar con unas mínimas posibilidades de éxito a los EE.UU./OTAN. El problema es que NO creo que se lo concedan y porqué tendrían que hacerlo... Por ejemplo, los romanos -incluso en el Siglo de Oro, el II- aceptaban pagar tributos a Reinos fronterizos, mientras podían prepararse y, sobre todo, obtener la oportuna financiación para después atacarlos con plenas garantías. En el fondo, el mundo tampoco ha cambiado tanto en lo más "básico"...

En fin, el gran "problema" que le veo a todo esto es que en una primera fase parece que hay "consenso" en que se desarrollará en suelo europeo... Y eso es lo que debería preocuparnos a los que vivimos en este continente y de ahí que también sea necesario que hayan cambios en las estructuras dirigentes de los países. La OTAN es un anacronismo que NO tiene ningún sentido hoy, al menos para los países europeos que formamos parte del mismo. Ése en nuestro principal "problema" y NO la existencia de Rusia.

Aprovecho para dejaros dos artículos. Uno es de Rostilav Ischenko y que aparece en uno de los blogs que suelo visitar. El otro artículo es de Juan Laborda y que también he colocado en el principal, ya que nuestro hilo está considerado como más "específico" en el resto del foro, aunque poco a poco se va conociendo y van cambiando las "percepciones" externas en relación al mismo. Y es que de lo que menos hablamos aquí, aunque resulte paradójico, es del Oro...

- https://dedona.wordpress.com/2015/05/29/que-quiere-putin-rostislav-ishchenko/

- Vozpópuli - Lo que no se cuenta

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2015)

La verdad es que leyendo vuestras experiencias, me entra envidia...pero de la sana...estudie Ingeneria Industrial y me especialize en Seguridad Industrial...visitas de obras, refinerías, nucleares, siderúrgicas etc.., es un trabajo que me apasiona el de la seguridad laboral...desgraciadamente es un mundo en donde hay mucha precariedad, aunque no lo creáis...no me han regalado nada en la vida y lo poco que tengo me lo he sudado...eso me ha construido, a pesar mio, un carácter introvertido, parco, sobrio, huraño y desconfiado...no se si será porque nunca me he callado, pero siempre me han intentado boicotearme en mis trabajos...si os digo que el 90 % de las empresas en que he estado, aún siendo algunas grandes multinacionales, solo he topado con gentuza...eso ha hecho volverme aún más resabido si cabe....en algunas cosas le doy la razón a Clapham...la gente es mala (alguna vez ya lo he comentado, por aqui )...si te caes al suelo y pueden pisarte la cabeza, lo harán...parece como si tuviera un imán para atraerlos, pero creedme que en mis largos años de experiencia, la sensación general es mala y fatalista...y no penséis que voy provocando...siempre analizo bien las cosas, y soy mas bien cauto a la hora de realizar mi trabajo, pero como mi profesión es la de denunciar malos habitos e incidencias, nunca me granjeo buenas amistades...pero bueno lo sé y lo asumo, va en mi sueldo el no casarme con nadie y ser imparcial e incorruptible (ya se que suena muy peliculero)...por eso decía al principio lo de la sana envidia...solo me encuentro mala gente...perdón por el tocho...se que me he desviado del tema...pero a veces necesito soltarlo desde dentro...:|


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Si nadie te niega la mayor... Vamos a ver, la mayor parte de mi vida laboral se ha desarrollado en la Seguridad privada y, por la misma regla de tres, tendría que ser muy cercano a tu pensamiento, ya que te puedes imaginar las situaciones a las que uno se enfrenta cada día. Eso "fuera", porque si ya entramos dentro de la propia empresa, clientes, etc. y lo extendemos a familiares, "amigos", vecinos, etc., pues más de lo mismo. ¿Por ese motivo debemos formar parte del "rebaño? Convendrás conmigo que, si posees unos mínimos VALORES, deberás sustraerte de eso e intentar que tu comportamiento sea un "modelo" a elegir por el resto de los conciudadanos. Mira, en lo personal, te puedo asegurar que en mi "micro-mundo" soy una persona muy valorada y respetada, a pesar de mí carácter, que tiene "tela"...

Amigo, la Sociedad se ha de INTENTAR cambiar desde dentro y no esperar que nos la "arreglen", entre otras cosas porque ya les va bien como va...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Jun 2015)

No podría estar mas de acuerdo tocayo.

"Hijo, quieres ver un milagro...sé tu el milagro" BRUCE ALMIGHTY

En castellano tenemos el famoso: a Dios rogando, pero con el mazo dando.

Aunque si bien es cierto, no tengo grandes esperanzas de que los que pensemos así seamos capaces de cambiar el devenir de la sociedad.

Digamos que tenemos ENEMIGOS muy poderosos.

Y en muchas ocasiones en esta vida, no se puede arreglar una cosa si antes no se rompe. El ser humano necesita una gran catarsis colectiva que le enseñe que vivimos en un mundo finito, en el que todos dependemos de todos. Y que si no remamos todos en la misma dirección, y cedemos todos de nuestros derechos en pro de un bien mayor (por ello son necesarios los deberes) vamos al desastre...

La ingenieria social que nos han inoculado, porque esto ha sido un acto totalmente voluntario y planeado, nos ha convertido en pequeños monstruos, semidioses, consumidores de recursos, y unicamente preocupados por la satisfacción de nuestros instintos reptilianos.

La gente, el rebaño, en general está muy perdido, desorientado, enfrentado...la ceremonia de la confusión, que siempre beneficia al que observa desde fuera del bosque.

Esperemos que las Sagradas Escrituras sean certeras, y la Mano del Hacedor, en la que yo creo firmemente proteja a los que pensamos que siempre y en todo caso el amor, el deseo intimo del bien para con todos tus semejantes, el altruismo y la generosidad, esos lazos, SERÁN MAS FUERTES QUE EL ODIO, EL EGOCENTRISMO Y LA SOBERBIA.

Hay gente por la que merece la pena luchar...y la prueba es, por ejemplo, este hilo.

Feliz domingo...


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2015)

Yo no sé en que medios os movéis compañeros, pero en los que yo he estado, he dejado a muchos "hermanos" y no de sangre en los que pude confiar en su día, y ellos en mi.

A veces como suelo decir, no rascamos lo suficiente en la superficie para ver más allá. Es como juzgar a un pueblo, o a una religión, o al color de la piel, o una ideología.

¡Los "moros" son jodidos!
¡Los rumanos son unos ladrones!
¡Los políticos solo saben mentir!
¡La juventud está podrida!
...

Seguro que me criticareis por ello, pero no tengo dudas de que el hombre es bueno por naturaleza, y solo es la sociedad la que lo corrompe y transforma en lo que él no pretende ser.

Si somos recelosos y desconfiados, es posible que jamás nos hagan daño, pero también es posible que nos sintamos bastante "vacíos" al respecto de nuestra posición en este entramado.

Mi defecto es sentir empatía por mis semejantes, ¡que me están mintiendo y engañando!...es posible, pero ellos no tienen la culpa, la culpa es de la sociedad en la que han crecido, y esa sociedad ahora mismo tan defectuosa, es la que venideras generaciones mejorarán y perfeccionarán, para que el individuo viva en su plenitud de posibilidades... 

No es una premonición, es como podemos ver desde el inicio del hombre como hombre, evolución.

*Nijas* ha añadido al "debate" algo evidente, la sociedades estructuradas sobreviven mejor, y son más fuertes, y esas sociedades se cimientan desde la base...quién pretenda vivir solo en una choza con 4 baterías, 100 latas de atún y 5 bidones agua...pues que lo intente, pero ya le auguro que no llegará más lejos que su propia existencia, que es bien poco.

Cada vez respetamos a más lo que nos rodea (incluso con todas las hipocresías añadidas), comparad en nuestra sociedad actual una mujer de hoy con una de hace 500 años, un hombre de color, un homosexual, un niño, un animal, una selva, una cultura...si me decís que cada vez somos más irrespetuosos es que no vivimos en el mismo mundo, y seguro sea yo el que se equivoca, pero yo no cambio mi hoy, por el hoy de mis tatarabuelos ni de coña, y espero que mis nietos, no cambien mi hoy por el suyo.

Siempre hay pasos atrás en toda evolución, y puede que nos toque dar uno de esos pasos (espero que no), no obstante, debemos pensar como civilización, y no como seres "unidimensionales" exclusivamente, la suma de las partes es un todo.

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jun 2015)

A mi lo que me deja dudas es la posición de China en todo este jaleo geopolítico.
Una alianza Rusia Irán China India sería algo temible incluso para USA y sus satélites.
IrÃ¡n insta a la India, China y Rusia a hacer frente a los planes antimisiles de la OTAN - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Bueno, es sabido en el hilo que me dedico también a la Geopolítica y lo que comentas, en un hipotético conflicto bélico, está más que DESCONTADO... Mira, hace algún tiempo, me dediqué a conformar un posible "mapa" de las distintas alianzas que conformarían un enfrentamiento vamos a llamar "Bipolar" y, realmente, ganadores REALES no iban a haber, pero SÍ una gran mortandad y destrucción que es lo que, posiblemente, estén buscando.

Militarmente, yo no tengo dudas de que el potencial militar de EE.UU./OTAN puede confrontar a cualquier alianza en su contra. La única que puede oponer cierta "resistencia" es Rusia, pero el resto... Existe un estudio militar bastante reciente que indica que incluso el Reino Unido "solito" podría vencer a China...

Respecto a la "ambigüedad" de China deberíais "meditar" al respecto. Una auténtica dictadura para su ciudadanía, pero NO para aquellos que tienen "pasta" y luego en el exterior se comporta como uno de los países más neoliberales que existen, vamos que no veo ninguna diferencia entre el "Capitalismo" chino u americano... Luego, existen muchos "claros oscuros" detrás de China, empezando por los "apoyos" capitalistas que llevaron al Poder a Mao.

Es más, tú crees que Putin (alguien inteligente en Rusia) y la India se fían de China... Si siempre han sido enemigos históricos, pero claro la nefasta política exterior del Imperio está impulsando esas alianzas contra "natura". Falta ver, en caso de estallido bélico, la implicación y el respeto a los acuerdos firmados previamente. Yo tengo muchas dudas al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2015)

Pues nada, incluso el Papa se suma a los que anuncian que hay un olor a guerra.

Traduzco un par de frases:

"El pontífice ha retomado en su homilía [en Sarajevo] la idea expresada a menudo de que hoy en día tiene lugar _"una especie de tercera guerra mundial con entrega por fascículos" _. El sábado añadió que ya se nota _"un clima de guerra"_."

Espero que no sea gafe. Lo digo por lo de que se encontraba en Sarajevo 

A Sarajevo, le pape dénonce un «*climat de guerre*»


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

"La guerra no es necesaria para nada. La guerra es siempre horrorosa. Lo que ocurre es que puede ser inevitable." Bernard Henri-Lévy

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "La guerra no es necesaria para nada. La guerra es siempre horrorosa. Lo que ocurre es que puede ser inevitable." Bernard Henri-Lévy
> 
> Saludos.



No puedo evitar retomar tu comentario Fernando. Es más fuerte que yo. Menudo pieza el Bernard Henri-Lévy. ¿Quién le ha visto y quién le ve? De "nouveau philosophe" a adalid de todos los conflictos (por no llamarlos matanzas) de los últimos años. Me da que a este impresentable lo que le priva es que sea inevitable.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Creo que mi "buena obra" del viernes ha traído sus frutos, resulta que paseando por la playa con mis peques cerca de las rocas, han venido a mí 4 erizos (cosa muy rara por esa zona), lo he cogido y estaban de muerte. No lo sé quizás sea el karma, Dios, Alá, el ratoncito Pérez o como os sintáis cómodos de llamarle (para mí es Dios), pero a mi me sucede muy a menudo que cuando actúo de buena fé con alguien e intento dar o ayudar, por uno u otro lado esa ayuda se me devuelve en "otro formato".

Por contra, cuando actúo de mala fe (la mayoría de las veces inintencionadamente), por arte de magia recibo unos palos que me dejan sin ganas de volverlo a hacer, por ejemplo, buscando escondrijos para mis MP's, encontré un iPad que me habían regalado hace mucho tiempo, nunca lo utilicé, una vez lo cargué para ver si funcionaba, pero poco más, pues resulta que lo puse a la venta y enseguida se vendió, cuando recibí el dinero, me pasó por la mente invitar a tomar algo a aquella persona que me lo regaló o quizás darle una parte de los "beneficios", pero me pudo el no decir nada; pues mira por donde que el comprador contactó conmigo para decirme que el trasto tiene la batería kaput.

Me ha sentado fatal, afortunadamente el comprador se ha portado muy bien, hemos quedado para devolverle el dinero y parece que todo quedará ahí, ahora intento "equilibrar" mi mala acción investigando un poco en como cojones se cambia la batería, he visto algunos videos y tutoriales, igual me animo y cambio la batería (a mi no se me da mal arreglar cacharros, son manitas), aunque esta vez no lo venderé, será para utilizarlo, la verdad me repelen los productos Apple porque son "muy suyos" y no son capaces de hacer cacharros compatibles con otros -además de que no me apetece casarme con ellos-, pero haré una excepción y me descargaré el iTunes de los cojones para pasar mis MP3s a su formato (al menos creo yo que se hace así).

Hombre Dubitativo, por lo que cuentas (y que creo) eres de "los buenos", esos que van a lo que van, yo he currado mucho tiempo en montaje industrial y eso de decirle al de seguridad laboral "anda ve a tomarte un café" cuando se iban a hacer maniobras chungas, era el pan de cada día, no obstante, te puedo decir que de hace unos 10 años a ahora hay una diferencia abismal en el tema de seguridad laboral, al principio nadie se lo tomaba en serio (como bien lo sabes) pero ahora incluso yo, cuando algunos de mi equipo va a bajar a planta, les machaco para que lleven sus EPIs completos y tengan bien claros los detalles de esa visita a planta.

También tengo presente lo mal que lo pasaron (y que posiblemente lo estén pasando a estas alturas) los de tu profesión, el currela no los toma en serio por la chulería y el típico "pechopalomismo" y el "a mí un tío que nunca ha currado de lo mío no me va a enseñar nada", pero de verdad es que si no estuvieran, habría muchísimo más accidentes de los que ahora hay.

De igual forma comprendo tu frustración en las personas, el montaje industrial es muy duro si no caes bien, recuerdo una anécdota de un tío que no se llevaba bien conmigo (o yo no me llevaba bien con él) y llegó al punto de vaciar una lata entera de imprimación en una bolsa de herramientas de un compañero (un tío con el que todo mundo se llevaba bien) y me inculpó de ello.

Pero de HDLGP no lo hizo en mi cara, simplemente corrió el rumor para que todos pensaran que yo había sido, nótese la maldad del tío, no fue capaz siquiera de hacerlo con mis cosas, ni mucho menos decir su versión delante mía, sino que en su mente maquiavélica planificó el que yo me liara a hostias con un buen tío y encima sin deberla ni temerla.

Afortunadamente el afectado reaccionó positivamente, limpió sus herramientas e incluso le dieron una bolsa nueva (la que tenía era muy vieja) más moderna y estaba muy contento, creo que no creyó que yo había sido y también creo que nadie le creyó a ese HDLP, por eso creo que hay personas y PERSONAS.

En el montaje te puedes encontrar a lo peor de la sociedad, gente que te hace dudar de manera profunda en el Socialismo, son personas que sólo buscan pasar el día y escaquearse lo más que pueden, siempre se quejan de los explotadores que se hinchan a ganar dinero a costa de ellos (pero si nunca curran), de los capitalistas, de los fachas, quieren ganar mucho dinero sin apenas esfuerzo, buscan cualquier excusa para coger la baja o denunciar a la empresa para tener paguita sin currar.

Incluso he llegado a ver con mis propios ojos a personas fumar maría dentro de una química muy cerca de depósitos de hidrocarburos (con el riesgo de explosión en toda la planta) bajo amenaza de si digo algo mi familia y yo lo tendríamos jodido.

Pero aún así, las pocas perlas que conoces, son PERSONAS que dejan huella y demuestran el lado bueno del ser humano, currantes a tope, responsables, comprometidos en el buen hacer y cumplir las normas de trabajo y convivencia, ayudan a los demás en lo que pueden, normalmente tienen un detalle: suelen ser "predicadores", es decir, intentan que los demás dejen sus vicios y tratan de que "vuelvan al redil".

Hay de todo, lo importante es quedarse con lo bueno, con aquello que nos deja algo positivo en la vida.

Saludos y que el resto de este fin de semana lo paséis muy bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

frisch dijo:


> No puedo evitar retomar tu comentario Fernando. Es más fuerte que yo. Menudo pieza el Bernard Henri-Lévy. ¿Quién le ha visto y quién le ve? De "nouveau philosophe" a adalid de todos los conflictos (por no llamarlos matanzas) de los últimos años. Me da que a este impresentable lo que le priva es que sea inevitable.



# frisch: Lo he puesto con toda la INTENCIÓN del mundo...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (7 Jun 2015)

Perdonar si ya se ha tratado antes (seguro), el hilo tiene más de 750 páginas, el buscador no es mi amigo y mi alzheimer me puede.

No se si preguntar aquí o en el hilo de bertok ienso:

¿Que opciones se os ocurren digamos con 150K? (espero que éste hilo sea diferente al resto de burbuja, y no todos tengan 300k y 30cm... :: )

Excluyendo bolsa, depósitos, fondos, etc (nunca he estado en esos mundos y mi miedo me dice que no es el momento de empezar).

-Bancolchón
-2 metales
-3 metales (sería otro mundo nuevo para mi)
-Comprar un huerto cerca de casa, o incluso hacer una cabaña de madera sencilla (un huerto sin vigilancia es no tener nada, la idea sería poder vivir en caso necesario).
-Otras.

Por ejemplo: 40k metales, 90k huerto (suelen ser caros si son cercanos a nuestra casa, al menos por aquí), resto bancolchón.
O cualquier combinación que penséis interesante.

Vivo sin vivir en mi, es por tener ideas.

Saludos y gracias
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, Leunam: Es curioso porque llevo unos días con algunas consultas privadas parecidas... y, por favor, lo mejor es que me lo plantéis en el hilo, ya que cosas esporádicas vale, pero el tiempo es Oro...

Mira, Leunam, se ha tocado muchas veces este tema en el hilo y que por aquí conocemos como hacer los "deberes". SÍ, te entiendo en que el hilo ya tiene un gran contenido, pero tampoco tengo intención de empezar uno nuevo hasta que el administrador le ponga una "Chincheta", sino seguiremos así y es que a mí nadie me impone NADA...

Desconozco el hilo de bertok, aunque a veces he leído a este notable forero, por tanto no te cuesta nada plantearle la misma cuestión que aquí. Siempre serán mejor varias opiniones que una... ¿No? Aunque la decisión final SIEMPRE corresponde a uno mismo y, por consiguiente, ya sabremos a quién pedir "explicaciones" si las cosas nos salen "torcidas"...

Hombre, patrimonialmente, aquí andan conforeros que deben superar de largo esos 300k y bastantes que andarán por esos 150k... Y hago hincapié en lo de "patrimonialmente" y otra cosa es la "liquidez" y que presupongo que es a la que te refieres, aunque sigo pensando que debe haber bastante gente, a pesar de cómo está el país. Lo de los "30 cms." ni idea, aunque me imagino que ahí debe haber bastante de "leyenda"... Me explico: hace más de 45 años que hago Deporte y, obviamente, nos duchamos, vestimos, etc. en el vestuario y en todos esos años no he visto más de 2 de esas características... Y no porque me fije en ello (no me gusta la "carne de pato"...), pero por los comentarios acabas dándote cuenta.

Bien, vamos a tu "consulta" y nos reiteraremos nuevamente...

- Despensa muy amplia y variada. Se va reciclando y Santas Pascuas...
- Bancolchón: en Euros, pero evitando los billetes y monedas de los países susceptibles de salir del Euro. Y también en Divisas físicas, aunque sea de forma muy simbólica, y en mi caso sigo primando al CHF. También lo hacia con la NOK, pero dado que los países escandinavos están por quitar el efectivo, pues habrá que adaptarse a las nuevas circunstancias y los que tenemos NOK tendremos que utilizarlos en nuestros viajes...
- MPs: Oro en formato pequeño y circulado (Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc.). Y Plata en Bullion y/o Duros/Pakillos.
- "Tercer metal": Es una opción, siempre que se ajuste a la legalidad vigente, no vayamos a "cagarla". Yo soy partidario, pero si no se está "familiarizado" o no se adiestra uno, pues qué quieres que te diga...
- Un huerto NO es mala idea, siempre que tengamos agua cercana y la tierra merezca la pena. Según la normativa que exista en la zona, siempre podrás colocar una vivienda prefabricada de madera o mixta, aunque depende también de qué escenarios te plantees. Lo digo porque la madera se quema...
- Algunas fondos monetarios en divisas confiables, por ejemplo en CHF, pero que sean en esa divisa porque se comercializan algunos con esa "denominación" y luego vienen en Euros. 
- Si hubiera una fuerte corrección, alguna acción o índice relevante, pero ahí hay mucho riesgo y si no están "familiarizado" con los mercados, mejor pasa...
- "Pirarse" del país, pero eso está al alcance de muy pocos. Y después te preguntas dónde...

En fin, Leunam, te dejo mi opinión y que es más o menos lo que yo estoy haciendo...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jun 2015)

Un poco mas de Rusia, desde dos perspectivas distintas, por no morder la mano del que les da de comer

http://rt.com/news/265399-putin-nato-europe-ukraine-italy/

Nuclear missiles could be sited again on British soil in new 'Cold War' with Russia - Telegraph


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Que opciones se os ocurren digamos con 150K? (espero que éste hilo sea diferente al resto de burbuja, y no todos tengan 300k y 30cm... :: )
> 
> Excluyendo bolsa, depósitos, fondos, etc (nunca he estado en esos mundos y mi miedo me dice que no es el momento de empezar).
> 
> ...



Yo diría, entre otras cosas, huerto, sin falta. Pero 90K por un huerto me parece muy caro. No sé dónde vives pero debe ser muy urbano.

Si realmente no te hacen falta en el medio largo plazo los 150K yo compraría huerto en otro lugar, con caseta semi derruida y no tocar. Tenerlo ahí, a verlas venir. Si las cosas se ponen muy feas siempre podrás sacarle provecho (provecho de comer). Con la de terreno rural que hay, no pagaría más de 35-40K por unos 5000 m2 (árboles, los que sean pero árboles -árboles=calefacción) y caseta semi derruida. Mejor que esté semi derruida, no te la ocuparán y llegado el caso (si llega) puedes hacerte un lugar donde poder vivir.

Si las cosas se ponen muy feas, que tengas el huerto a tiro de piedra de autobús desde donde vives ahora (pagando 90K), es irrelevante. Si se ponen feas, se pone feo todo, incluso el autobús 

Insisto: no te gastes más de 35-40 en tierra pero me parece una buena opción dedicarle parte del patrimonio.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Un poco mas de Rusia, desde dos perspectivas distintas, por no morder la mano del que les da de comer
> 
> http://rt.com/news/265399-putin-nato-europe-ukraine-italy/
> 
> Nuclear missiles could be sited again on British soil in new 'Cold War' with Russia - Telegraph



Hola, JohnGalt: Gracias por los aportes y el primero ya lo coloqué en el día de ayer en Español. Respecto al segundo de "descojone"... El Reino Unido cuenta con el CUARTO arsenal nuclear mundial...:XX::XX::XX: Es que ya nos toman por unos completos "idiotas".ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (7 Jun 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Yo diría, entre otras cosas, huerto, sin falta. Pero 90K por un huerto me parece muy caro. No sé dónde vives pero debe ser muy urbano.
> ...
> Insisto: no te gastes más de 35-40 en tierra pero me parece una buena opción dedicarle parte del patrimonio.



Si, vivo en un pueblo al sur de Madrid, y mi idea sería (si ésto no revienta y llegamos a viejos) dejar la puerta abierta a poder construir algo humilde (en principio lo que denominan nave de aperos) para vivir en esa tierra, lo cual obliga en estos lares a adquirir mínimo 7500 metros, que es la unidad mínima de cultivo legal (si es regadío).

A tiro de bicicleta de transporte público, comercios, escuelas...

Con la posibilidad de registrarla como tu sustento principal si quieres legalizar una vivienda, dejo eso como idea por si a alguien le cuadra...

Todo eso también me condiciona la zona (y pretender, iluso que es uno, arrastrar parte de la familia) por eso los precios que menciono.

Lo de la caseta derruida aquí se cotiza al alza, que la gente ya está de vuelta.

Saludos y gracias
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: No hace mucho me refería a que, en general -vamos, la mayoría-, NO teníais ni idea de lo que había por "ahí" a nivel armamentístico. Bien, os dejo un artículo bastante "clarificante" al respecto y no es por ser "agorero", pero todo indica que se están "preparando"... no cabe otra "explicación".

- La carrera armamentista de alta tecnología, por Manlio Dinucci

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Si, vivo en un pueblo al sur de Madrid, y mi idea sería (si ésto no revienta y llegamos a viejos) dejar la puerta abierta a poder construir algo humilde (en principio lo que denominan nave de aperos) para vivir en esa tierra, lo cual obliga en estos lares a adquirir mínimo 7500 metros, que es la unidad mínima de cultivo legal (si es regadío).
> 
> A tiro de bicicleta de transporte público, comercios, escuelas...



Entiendo. Sin embargo, yo no sé si me plantearía comprar tierra en esas condiciones. Lo digo por el precio. El planteamiento que me haría es: si esto se va al carajo, se va al carajo todo; en ese caso tengo el plan B a buen precio. Llegado el caso de se vaya al carajo, me da igual ir a vivir a Teruel, por ejemplo y, por cierto, lugar inmejorable, la zona del Matarraña. Otra zona interesante, la de Cáceres limítrofe con Portugal, la zona de Valencia de Alcantara.

[/QUOTE] Con la posibilidad de registrarla como tu sustento principal si quieres legalizar una vivienda, dejo eso como idea por si a alguien le cuadra...[/QUOTE]
 
Gracias por la info.


[/QUOTE] Todo eso también me condiciona la zona (y pretender, iluso que es uno, arrastrar parte de la familia) por eso los precios que menciono.[/QUOTE]

Insisto, comprar tierra como estrategia B, no como estrategia A'. Si se va al carajo, no habrá escenario A' (no vivo en la ciudad pero vivo en la ciudad).

[/QUOTE]Lo de la caseta derruida aquí se cotiza al alza, que la gente ya está de vuelta.[/QUOTE]

Por la zona en la que vives, lógico porque no está pensado para vivir en "tiempos de guerra" sino para hacer la barbacoa los domingos. Pero recuerda que ancha es Castilla y lo que le rodea 

Un saludo y gracias a ti.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2015)

*Leunam* yo conozco a pocos que dispongan de 150.000 en líquido ahora mismo, en activos es otra cosa (ya sabéis balances más o menos inflados)...ahora de 30 Cm para arriba están los bares llenos a partir de las 8 de la tarde y la cuarta birra...no es mi caso para gran desgracia de la industria pornográfica de este país...


Yo con esos 150K, ante todo, trataría de no perderlos o invertirlos en "absurdos", es mucho dinero hoy en día, y un mal paso te puede dejar sin ellos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Lo del colchón es muy recurrido hoy en día...ya hasta casi lo es demasiado, pero no creo que tener más de 50K en el colchón sea buena idea, además, piensa que ha de saber más gente de ese dinero (mujer, hijos, padres, vamos gente de mucha confianza por si te sucede algo), y eso es más un contra que un pro en caso de ponerse las cosas difíciles en un robo, extorsión, etc.

Dicho esto, te quedan 100K, que trataría de diversificar, evidentemente el oro/plata/platino para mi es una buena opción para meter un 25% al menos de esos 100K, sobre todo si el oro se acerca a la barrera de los 1100$, con esto quiero decir que no metas los 25K de golpe, vete comprando cada 2 o 3 meses un puñado de monedas (a mi me atrae el oro, pero supongo que dará igual llegado el caso de precisarlo)

Con los otros 75K, haría 3 montones, 1 para renta fija garantizada, otro para un fondo referenciado en otra divisa que no fuera €, por ejemplo CH, $, libra...por diversificar un % ante posible bajada del € en un futuro...el problema es en que se basa el fondo (la bolsa está inflada, los emergentes no emergen, materias primas quizá, petróleo puede ser una opción con potencial, ...por que no, un fondo referenciado en petróleo cara 5 años vista puede dar un retorno o al menos no darnos un batacazo gordo como podría dárnoslo la bolsa)

Los otros 25K, yo personalmente los invertiría en un solar edificable en las afueras de dónde vivas ahora (presupongo que estás en ¿piso?), digo lo del solar, pues si no pasa nada raro, podrás comprar una finca barata a 20 minutos o media hora de dónde vives, y en un futuro hacerte una casita ya sea en plan inversión, o en plan "retiro/fin de semana"

No te pongo nada de tierras cultivables ni tractores, ni invernaderos, ni paneles solar, ni refugios atómicos etc. Por que quiero que tu dinero trabaje para ti, y no tu para tu dinero.

Hagas lo que hagas, sobre todo mide bien los pasos que vayas a dar, pues un paso en falso, y quizá esos 30 Cm acaben clavados en tu retaguardia en un descuido, y los 150K se conviertan en un quebradero de cabeza.

Suerte con tu decisión, y te recomiendo paciencia.


Pasando a otra cosa, hora os cuento la última inversión que un amigo ha realizado de manera casual.

Estando en casa de este hombre, un ingeniero en el paro...tras tomar un cerveza con la familia y charlar de nada en concreto, veo sobre un montón de periódicos un garrafón con algo brillante en su interior.

-¿qué tienes ahí dentro , pintura?
- ¡No!, es mercurio, era de mi abuelo, lo tenía desde hace muchos años.


Me levanto e intento levantarlo, me costó, calculo que unos 40 kilos, sobre 3 litros...luego me dice, si lo quieres te lo doy, lleva ahí años y es un estorbo.

Me quedo pensando unos segundos y sin decir nada abro mi navegador del móvil, y empiezo a trastear...¡la ostia!...desde 0,50€ hasta 1€ el puñetero gramo.

¡Y me lo regalaba el condenado!...en cuanto le abrí los ojos sacó la botella de vino buena para la cena.

Así que hay que estar atentos a todo, a veces la liebre puede saltar dónde menos lo esperamos. Evidentemente tardará en venderlo, pues no es fácil, pero estoy seguro de que su estancia en el paro, será mucho más llevadera.

Un saludo y muy buena tarde a todos.


----------



## timi (7 Jun 2015)

guarda una pequeñita parte para media docena de gallinas ,,,,, 
los rusos les podrán decir a los americanos ,,, " a que no tenéis huevos  "

Egg rationing in America has begun  |  Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Lo he puesto en un hilo que tengo abierto, pero no está de más colocarlo aquí...

- ¿Qué saldo primario para la deuda griega?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (7 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo he puesto en un hilo que tengo abierto, pero no está de más colocarlo aquí...
> 
> - ¿Qué saldo primario para la deuda griega?
> 
> Saludos.



Un sesudo y matemático análisis que no dice nada más, y nada menos, que lo siguiente:

1. La deuda la pagará el productor de bienes y servicios con sus impuestos al sector público

2. La deuda la pagarán los tenedores de euros vía inflación

3. La deuda se falsea con operaciones que no contabilizan déficit

4. El estado puede ayudar si recauda más de lo que gasta


Al final, una combinación de todas las anteriores.


El problema que tengo con este análisis es que de tanta matemática superficial obvia, oculta la verdadera naturaleza de la deuda.


Por ejemplo, considera inasumible e inaceptable, pero sin explicar el porqué, que el estado tenga un superavit presupuestario de, por decir algo, el 10% durante los próximos 30 años (lo cual aplicando la sesuda ecuación conduciría mágicamente a la reducción de la deuda en un plazo inferior al estipulado de 30 años).


¿Y esto por que?

Porque nadie en el sector público ni entre los economistas keynesianos/monetaristas que, no lo olvidemos, generaron el marco teórico para el problema actual de deuda griego, y de los que este sujeto es obviamente un integrante, es capaz de pensar desde el punto de vista político y lógico.

Sus bonitas expresiones anulan su raciocinio.

Existe la posibilidad matemática, expresada por esa estúpida y torticera ecuación, de reducir todas las transferencias del estado en un 10%, *lo que reduciría mágicamente la deuda anual en una cantidad igual al 10% de la recaudación fiscal anual*.


Y, todo esto, sin necesidad de sesudas y FALSAS (*) ecuaciones que lo sustenten.


(*) no tengo por costumbre llamar *ecuación* a una identidad, de la misma forma que no llamo "reptilpatiformegigante" a un dinosaurio.

Una ecuación que provee información es, por ejemplo

F=ma

ó 

Q = -K gradT


Pero la expresada en el artículo no es nada que proponga información científica alguna.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2015)

Se me ha ocurrido un simil para tratar de explicar (de manera muy del tres al cuarto, por supuesto) el desaguisado en el que estamos inmersos y sobre todo como tratan (y lo consiguen con muchas almas cándidas) de vendérnoslo.

Durante años me han incitado a que me compre un coche y dale y que te redale plan renove, plan que si compro coche me regalan la asistencia en carretera si, por ejemplo, me arrolla un camión de 120 toneladas (en cuyo caso, de asistir, asisten a la viuda). Vamos que coche, coche y coche y más coche.

Total, que de tanto coche en las ciudades ya no hay sitio sino para los coches (3 m2 mínimo por coche contra 70 cm2 por bípedo) y, entonces, a los mismos que me han metido el coche por las narices, se les ocurre la magnífica idea de ponerme un impuesto porque hay demasiado coche.

El argumento se lo traga el personal con toda tranquilidad: "es que es lógico que pongan un impuesto por demasiado coche, además es una medida ecológica".

Conclusión:

Te la meten metiéndote el coche y te la meten por tenerlo.

¿Quién gana?

Siempre los mismos.

A eso lo llaman "civilización".

¡Que venga dios y lo vea!


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: Me ha gustado tu comentario, pero claro Daniel Fuentes Castro NO es un "Don Nadie" en Economía... Dr. en Economía por la Université de Paris - Ouest Nanterre. Ha sido profesor en las Universidades de Vigo, Zaragoza y Paris III. Ha trabajado en la OCDE y como economista en el Banco de Francia. Me imagino que con semejante Curriculum "algo" sabrá...

Eso no quita para que haya cosas de las que comentas en las que estoy de acuerdo, peroooo... Si somos "realistas", la conclusión final es que la Deuda NO se puede pagar ni allí ni aquí, por mucho que intenten "maravillarlo"... Yo es la conclusión a la que he llegado al leer dicho artículo, pero vamos que ya es una SEGURIDAD que tengo desde hace tiempo y ya lo sabes.

# frisch: No te imaginas -o quizás, SÍ...- la de IMPUESTOS que tienen en "mente" y que, desde luego, vienen emanadas desde "otros" lugares...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2015)

El lenguaje es crucial porque el lenguaje es un refejo fiel de la ideología, es decir de lo que se "pretende hacer o deshacer". Toda empresa humana lleva asociada un lenguaje determinado. El lenguaje da pistas inequívocas de qué es lo que va a ocurrir o se quiere que ocurra. El ensayo de Victor Kemplerer, "LTI-La lengua del Tercer Reich" es un magnífico estudio que trata sobre este tema.

Esta mañana he desayunado con el titular del periódico Público: "Según un sondeo de Metroscopia, la izquierda ganaría las elecciones generales si tuvieran lugar ahora".

Público, que es un periódico que ha dado cobertura y plataforma a Podemos, nos avisa ahora que el establishment no está dispuesto (nunca dejó de estarlo) a acabar con conceptos como izquierda y derecha y, tan alegremente, un lunes 8 de junio de 2015 nos dice que (en este orden) PSOE, Podemos e IU conformarían la izquierda ganadora.

Jajajajajajajajajajaja

Pero ¿no habíamos quedado en que no era cuestión de izquierda o de derecha sino, a lo sumo, de arriba y abajo?

Pues no. La izquierda (concepto de marketing) sigue vivito y coleando.

Siempre estuve convencido y ahora más, que Podemos fue "creado" para salvar al soldado Ryan que como todo el mundo sabe es de izquierdas y americano (usano).

La izquierda obtendría la mayoría absoluta de los votos si las generales se celebrasen ahora | Diario Público


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, me citas a Podemos, como podrías haberlo hecho también sobre Ciudadanos, aunque entiendo que te refieres a un artículo concreto y que se centra en la "izquierda"... Bien, sin ánimo de polemizar, primero porque no viene al caso y segundo porque ahora tampoco tengo tiempo, te recuerdo que los conceptos "izquierda" y "derecha", más "otros" ("centro" y las variantes que emanan de ahí), son los que la gran mayoría de la gente conoce. Pienso que lo más importante es conocer los programas, independientemente del "color" que tengan o se adjudiquen...

Y, en cualquier caso, para juzgar con cierta propiedad, primero habrá que dejarles "caminar"... Vamos, eso es lo que haremos los que nos decantemos por las nuevas formaciones o movimientos políticos que han aparecido.

frisch, las "etiquetas" siempre existirán o en el Imperio no existen "Democrátas" y "Republicanos"... Luego, las "diferencias" entre ellos NO son tan grandes como se podría presuponer. Y "colores" siempre han existido: por ejemplo, en las carreras de carros romanos los equipos participantes eran conocidos por los "colores" que representaban.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Perdonar si ya se ha tratado antes (seguro), el hilo tiene más de 750 páginas, el buscador no es mi amigo y mi alzheimer me puede.
> 
> No se si preguntar aquí o en el hilo de bertok ienso:



En ambos hilos no estaría de más.




Leunam dijo:


> ¿Que opciones se os ocurren digamos con 150K? (espero que éste hilo sea diferente al resto de burbuja, y no todos tengan 300k y 30cm... :: )



Sería interesante que hicieras un retroceso en tu vida y vieras cómo has conseguido ese dinero, si puedes volverlo a hacer, si hubo algún error que ocasionó que esos 150k no fueran 200k. Te digo esto porque quizás la mejor inversión que puedes hacer es en ti mismo y en tu profesión.

Quizás sea mejor potenciar ese trabajo que haces, especializarte o perfeccionar algo de lo que hagas, subir de categoría, ampliar mercados, mejorar tu técnica, reducir costos, etc.



Leunam dijo:


> Excluyendo bolsa, depósitos, fondos, etc (nunca he estado en esos mundos y mi miedo me dice que no es el momento de empezar).



Y haces bien, de momento ese casino no es recomendable



Leunam dijo:


> -Bancolchón



Básico y necesario, al menos la cantidad suficiente para 2 años (ajustándolo a la inflación "real" cada año.



Leunam dijo:


> -2 metales



Eso para mí es lo más indicado, si llegas a tener mucho metal el cual te impida respirar tranquilo en casa, te puedes plantear cajas de seguridad en bancos de otros países, por ejemplo Suiza, hay algunos foreros que lo hacen, quizás si les preguntas te podrán responder.



Leunam dijo:


> -3 metales (sería otro mundo nuevo para mi)



Para mí el 3er metal equivaldría a tener que hacer un curso inicial muy completo y posteriormente hacer prácticas como mínimo 1 vez por semana, también tendría que incluir algo de defensa personal (y alguna técnica para evitar que alguien te pueda quitar el arma de las manos).

De lo contrario -para mí- el tener un arma puede ser peor, ya que le podría hacer daño a mi familia o poner un plus en bandeja al ladrón.

En mi caso, no tengo ni el tiempo, ni me puedo permitir gastar el dinero necesario (supongo que barato no será) para ese menester.



Leunam dijo:


> -Comprar un huerto cerca de casa, o incluso hacer una cabaña de madera sencilla (un huerto sin vigilancia es no tener nada, la idea sería poder vivir en caso necesario).



Cuidado con ese tema, el llevar un huerto no es nada fácil, yo te recomendaría que primero aprendieras a cultivar y te des cuenta que el tío que dice tener un huerto en Cuba no tiene NPI del tema, piensa que necesitarás fertilizantes, agua, semillas, herramientas, útiles, energía (da igual el formato, pero la necesitarás, ya sea un borriquillo, tú mismo o un tractor), conocimiento de la zona y lo más ideal para cultivar, saber que cultivar según temporada, entre otras cosas. En resumen, para llevar un huerto necesitarás las 3 T's: Trabajo, Trabajo y más Trabajo.

Una vez solventado ese tema, no omitas a la casta, los impuestos a los bienes inmuebles es de las pocas cosas que le quedan a los hay-untamientos para recaudar, piensa que se les pueden cruzar los cables y subirte impuestos hasta niveles ilógicos y si no pagas, te lo quitarán, una cosa es tu vivienda habitual, la cual defenderás con uñas y dientes, pero pagar impuestos altos en un terreno alejado en el cual no puedes controlar, seguro que los precios bajarán (porque los propietarios estarán en tu misma situación) y te parecerá ilógico pagar más impuestos que el coste del terreno.

Piensa que las medidas populistas están a la orden del día, puede surgir algún iluminado con el eslogan de "La tierra es para quien la trabaje" que gane unas elecciones (todo vale en esta ilógica realidad) y te pueden expropiar tu terreno.



Leunam dijo:


> -Otras.



Yo por si acaso, también buscaría un par de Asesores Financieros para que me dén su opinión, sé que estas cosas van contra "nuestras reglas", pero quizás puedan dar opciones muy distintas y no tan malas, lo más importante es que te podrían evitar muchos dolores de cabeza.



Leunam dijo:


> Por ejemplo: 40k metales, 90k huerto (suelen ser caros si son cercanos a nuestra casa, al menos por aquí), resto bancolchón.
> O cualquier combinación que penséis interesante.
> 
> Vivo sin vivir en mi, es por tener ideas.
> ...



En resumen, yo me centraría en mi trabajo y mejorarlo, afianzando posiciones mediante mejor servicio y mejora de calidad, así como aumento de productividad. Con ello, aseguraría un ingreso como mínimo igual al que llevo, que me permita un buen remanente para ahorrar.

Y el ahorro en formato bimetálico (dejando un buen pico en fiat, que hace falta para vivir) a nuestro alcance, cuando ya no quepa en casa (ojalá y llegue ese día o ) a buscar nuevos escondrijos en cajas de seguridad de bancos serios (cosa nada fácil) en otros países en que la mano larga de nuestra casta no pueda llegar (cosa menos fácil).

Saludos


----------



## Otgermous (8 Jun 2015)

*Inside the Ring: Memo outlines Obama’s plan to use the military against citizens*

Inside the Ring: Directive outlines Obama's plan to use the military against citizens - Washington Times


----------



## clapham (8 Jun 2015)

BLA BLA BLA....ya estan los moninos imitando al DelaRue ...digo ...DelaCalle o DelaStreet , da igual confundiendo mermelada de guayaba con queso .
Las deudas siempre , siempre , siempre se pagan 
De una forma u otra , pero siempre se pagan . Este es el principio universal de la fisica financiera . Los principios siempre se cumplen . 
Si Grecia no tiene dinero se le presta . La intransigencia de Alemania es una forma de demostrarle al resto de Uropa quien manda .
El gallo y las gallinas . Ya encontraran la forma de hacerle llegar el dinero a Grecia de una forma u otra ( in pectore ) o al descaro .
Obama no quiere una crisis , si la quisiera ya habria invadido Ucrania , Iran , Yemen y hasta Veneezuela ( total...quien le iba a parar ) 
El precio del oro seguira cayendo porque no hay liquidez . incluso China 
se esta quedando sin liquidez porque a) o salvas a tus empresas y bancos zombies b) compras oro . Lo mismo se aplica a Rusia a) submarinos nuclerares clase Borei , S500 , etc b) compras oro
Y al final que pasara ? Pues que si los precios no suben ( y no subiran porque la velocidad del dinero y el poder adquisitivo caen ) el mundo entero sufrira una deflacion japonesa en el cual el precio de los activos caera , hacieno quebrar a todos menos a los Bancos Centrales que tienen liquidez ilimitada 
Si una empresa , pais o fondo es de importancia estrategica se le deja quebrar y se asume el control sobre dicho activo . Si la empresa , pais o fondo no interesa se le refinancia la deuda . Asi el sistema sigue funcionando y todos felices . Y que viene luego ? hiperinflacion .
Cuando la Elite se haya apoderado de los activos estrategicos a precio de saldo tras los remates de las quiebras entonces vendra la hiperinflacion que no es pesaca selectiva sino pesca con red .
Ahhh , pero es tan agotador pensar ...Ya lo avise que EE UU no invadiria Siria , ya lo avise que Alemania y Rusia estabana compinchados , y ahora aviso que Obamachov es un topo . 
Y no dire ni mu porque para eso tengo el hilo de Ucrania donde no me rakanean THANKS ..Ni un misero THANKS ...


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2015)

The $60 Trillion Problem And A World That Is Headed For Total Devastation


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Jun 2015)

CLAPHAM te va a dar thanks, rita la churrera...RACANO¡¡¡


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2015)

Is The Price Of Gold Really Headed Above $19,000?

---------- Post added 08-jun-2015 at 10:37 ----------

No cabe duda, la casta está atando cabos sueltos para que nunca les falte de donde parasitar, incluso si hace falta poner un impuesto al sol, se pone y punto, algo impensable pero esperable. Total si ya coló que nos sangren a impuestos por un bien tan básico como el agua, pues también nos cobran por el sol, ahora estarán pensando en como cobrarnos por el aire (aunque parece que en Japón ya hay casetas para que te oxigenes). Todo llegará

Todas las instalaciones de autoconsumo tendrán que pagar el llamado 'peaje al sol'


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Jun 2015)

Cambio de tornas: por primera vez, los hogares más ricos son los de los jubilados


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Creo que mi "buena obra" del viernes ha traído sus frutos, resulta que paseando por la playa con mis peques cerca de las rocas, han venido a mí 4 erizos (cosa muy rara por esa zona), lo he cogido y estaban de muerte. No lo sé quizás sea el karma, Dios, Alá, el ratoncito Pérez o como os sintáis cómodos de llamarle (para mí es Dios), pero a mi me sucede muy a menudo que cuando actúo de buena fé con alguien e intento dar o ayudar, por uno u otro lado esa ayuda se me devuelve en "otro formato".
> 
> ...



Si Yo te contara...a mi ha tenido que venir a escoltarme hasta la Guardia Civil una vez en una obra pública que controlaba para el gobierno riojano, porque llegue a precintarla, llamar a Inspección de Trabajo púes hubo un grave accidente que por pelos no acabo siendo mortal, y todo por no ceder al chantaje de hacer la vista gorda...y ojo que se me puso en contra hasta el arquitecto del gobierno riojano...me pincharon las ruedas, amenazas de muerte, TODO el mundo en contra (era una obra donde curraban 200 personas )...hasta llegue a plantearme el sacarme la licencia de armas...es un mundo en donde estas muy solo...y Yo tengo mucha paciencia, pero cuando exploto arraso con lo que tengo delante sin importarme las consecuencias...solo atraigo a gentuza/trabajo en sitios chungos...un asco...::

Bueno, no quiero llorar más por aquí...cada uno cuenta la feria según le ha ido...no dudo que haya buena gente...al igual que tampoco dudo, que en donde ahora hace sol, 100 kms. más alla llueve...:|


----------



## oinoko (8 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No cabe duda, la casta está atando cabos sueltos para que nunca les falte de donde parasitar, incluso si hace falta poner un impuesto al sol, se pone y punto, algo impensable pero esperable. Total si ya coló que nos sangren a impuestos por un bien tan básico como el agua, pues también nos cobran por el sol, ahora estarán pensando en como cobrarnos por el aire (aunque parece que en Japón ya hay casetas para que te oxigenes). Todo llegará
> 
> Todas las instalaciones de autoconsumo tendrán que pagar el llamado 'peaje al sol'





Este peaje al sol (tarifa de respaldo) no creo que se llegue a aprobar porque Bruselas lo invalidaría a los 10 minutos de aprobarse. Aparte de absurdo, este peaje vulnera una docena de leyes europeas, entre ellas las leyes antimonopolio, aparte de ir en contra del convenio de Kyoto. En la prensa inglesa se parten el culo de la risa con este tema del "peaje al sol".

Además, todo el proyecto va deliberadamente lento, recordar que el anteproyecto se firmo en Septiembre de 2013, han pasado casi dos años y siguen mareando la perdiz. Todavía no ha entrado en vigor aunque parezca lo contrario, ni lo hará.

Yo estoy convencido de que esto del peaje al sol y la tarifa de respaldo es sólo ganas de meter ruido y *utilizar la inseguridad juridica en beneficio propio*. Mientras este proyecto esté dando vueltas la gente se lo pensará dos veces antes de gastarse la pasta en placas solares y no hará inversiónes en sistemas de autoconsumo, *con lo cual se consigue el objetivo de evitar el autoconsumo sin ni siquiera llegar a aprobar el proyecto*.

Al final el proyecto no se aprobará, pero todas las inversiones en placas solares se habrán retrasado al menos 3 años, lo que ha sido siempre el objetivo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Gracias a todos por seguir aportando y manteniendo el interés que despierta el hilo. Hay ocasiones en que el tiempo me "puede" y tengo que bajar, lógicamente, el "pistón". Afortunadamente, hay muchos conforeros con mucho nivel y que consiguen mantener el "objetivo" que tenemos marcado... y que está lejos de ideologías, "colores", etc. Se trata de que la gente consiga "pensar" por sí misma, ni más ni menos...

# Refinanciado: ¿Asesores financieros? En este hilo escribe gente que puede dar "sopas" a éstos... Tengo los "huevos pelados" en los mercados y yo, así como muchos conforeros, sabemos de lo que estoy hablando...

# oinoko: Para complementar lo que aportas, dejo el siguiente artículo...

- Vozpópuli - El Gobierno da la puntilla al autoconsumo y 'prohíbe' que las CCAA lo apoyen

La pregunta "inútil", porque todos sabemos la respuesta, es porqué el Gobierno está tan interesado en NO fomentar la vivienda sostenible... Precisamente, hoy comentaba este tema con un señor alemán y éste no entendía NADA, claro que me comparaba Alemania con España... Yo ya le he dado una respuesta: en España hay MUCHOS, PERO MUCHOS SINVERGÜENZAS, a lo que el hombre me asentía con la cabeza...

Y, aunque no venga al caso, acabo de leer un artículo y, simplemente, por "sentimiento contrario" hoy seguramente cerraré la compra de algo de Oro. Si me es posible, ya os enlazaré esta noche dicho artículo. No es una "invitación" a seguirme, pero sabéis que sigo teniendo activada la señal de compra en este metal, a pesar del sesgo lateral/bajista que éste mantiene.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Jun 2015)

*fernando* lo de los asesores financieros a día de hoy, suena a zahories buscando agua hace décadas.

Todas las personas que en mi entorno han sido asesoradas (a través de banca privada), por asesores financieros, han palmado dinero, han quedado atrapados en fondos/preferentes/acciones...han sido "hablando en plata" engañados en un alto %...siempre hay excepciones y gente honrada, pero cuando se trabaja a comisión, se vende lo invendible y los escrúpulos quedan de puertas para afuera por parte de algunos/muchos que se hacen llamar profesionales.

*oinoco* como bien afirmas, ese (copio y pego) Real Decreto de autoconsumo, el cual impone una tasa de mantenimiento (peaje de respaldo) a los usuarios de sistemas de autoconsumo en España independientemente de si usan la red general o no, fue lo que en su día (no hace mucho), me tiró para tras de seguir indagando en el tema de las baterías de Tesla para autoabastecimiento.

El objetivo lo están logrando, pero es difícil frenar algo que es bueno, bonito y a la larga ecológico y asequible...¿Cómo convencen al pueblo de que van a cobrarnos por nada?...todo puede pasar, nos pueden cobrar por ir a la playa (se hace ya en parte de Europa), por mear, por respirar, por vivir...bueno, ciertamente por vivir claro que nos cobran, es bastante caro...al igual que morir.

Por cierto *refinanciado* si ese "karma" del que hablas existiera (no digo que sí ni que no...aun que supongo sabéis lo que opino)...muchos mandatarios, empresarios, alcaides, concejales, ministros, senadores...deberían de tener una nube negra sobre sus cabezas a perpetuidad granizando y soltándoles rayos cada vez que abrieran la boca. Sea como sea, es mejor hacer las cosas bien (opino), pues hacerlas mal, en ocasiones incluso es más costoso y complicado.

*el hombre dubitativo* todo va cambiando, y lo que era impensable hace 20 años en relación a medidas de seguridad, hoy ya se enseña e las escuelas.
Mendrugos hay y habrá siempre, pero también hay y habrá cada vez más profesionales como tu, con lo que a largo plazo la batalla en este aspecto debería estar ganada, a pesar de que a ti te tocase ser pionero y cargar con las piedras más gordas.

Un saludo buen lunes, y buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es bastante "sencillo" de "entender": ¿Qué activos financieros se pueden recomendar ahora mismo? Y más si se lo solicitas a un "asesor financiero", que a fin de cuentas no deja de ser un "vendedor"... Es como si "Caperucita Roja" fuera a visitar al "Lobo" a sabiendas... ¿Un asesor financiero recomendará la compra de MPs "físicos"? Pues, yo tengo un amigo que visitó a uno de éstos y le sacó el tema, ya que entre nosotros lo habíamos comentado, y la respuesta que se llevó fue: "No sirven como inversión..." Eso sí, le ofreció un gran número de "posibilidades", casi todas con un "poco" de riesgo y es que sino era IMPOSIBLE obtener rentabilidad alguna...

En fin, como en todos los colectivos, habrá gente más honrada y capacitada, pero en ese "mundillo" son una exclusiva minoría.

Por otro lado, con la actual represión financiera, es que no veo apenas alternativas y, por eso mismo, hoy le daré una salida a parte de la "liquidez"... De momento, tengo mis FI y PP "aparcados" en la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo y NO tengo ninguna intención de moverlos de ahí, a no ser que haya una fuerte corrección en los mercados y en un porcentaje muy pequeño.

Quizás, fuera de los MPs "físicos" se podría intentar más adelante algo en el Petróleo o en las Materias Primas en general, pero falta aún mucha más VISIBILIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (8 Jun 2015)

Hola fernandojcg:

Sigo tus post y el de otros foreros con interés desde hace algún tiempo. También los enlaces que ponéis. Algunos me parecen un poco exagerados o conspiracionistas, pero en general hay mucha información interesante en muchos de ellos; información que no se puede obtener por los canales normales de información, TV, prensa, etc.

Los tambores de guerra que suenan por ahí me dan mucho miedo. Soy de una generación donde ni yo ni mis padres han vivido una guerra, y mis abuelos poco me contaron, por lo que es algo que se ve a priori como distante y casi imposible, pero de la información underground que aportáis no parece algo descartable a medio plazo.

Ya os digo que os leo hace varios meses, pero es la primera vez que escribo. Intentaré a partir de ahora aportar alguna cosa que vea interesante.

Por otro lado, fernandojcg, yo también tengo un PP en Renta Fija a Corto desde hace dos años en ING. No da mucho, incluso en el último mes está bajando suave pero constante. ¿Me recomiendas algún fondo en Renta Fija a Corto mejor que el de ING?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, buenas noches a todos.

Os dejo algunos enlaces por si os fueran de interes...

Iran seeks closer military ties with China | South China Morning Post

Mr. O amenazando

http://rt.com/usa/265783-obama-russia-sancions-ukraine/

Pero, que curioso, los rusos vendiendo mas que nunca LPG a Ucrania

Despite Conflict, Russia Ramps Up Sales of Motor Oil to Ukraine | Business | The Moscow Times

Un saludo a todos y Buena suerte. Y lo mas importante, como comentaba fernandocg: en la medida que sigamos pensando por nosotros mismos, algo mas preparados vamos a estar.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, amador: Bienvenido a este hilo y más como lo haces tú. Aquí todo el mundo es bien recibido cuando hay ganas de sumar y no de restar... Bastantes "zumbados" te cruzas al cabo del día. Entiendo que el nivel de la gente que escribe aquí es bastante elevado y aunque podamos escribir más o menos los "mismos", el número de visitas diario nos indica que hay un fuerte seguimiento. Y te aseguro que no hay mejor "recompensa" para uno al que le gusta escribir o expresar su pensamiento. Yo soy un tipo "polémico", pero escribo en función de cómo pienso, equivocado o no, pero lo hago porque simplemente me GUSTA y no por los "Thanks" que me puedan dar. Yo he escrito en otros foros donde ese "añadido" no existía.

Vamos a lo que nos comentas... NO, no creo que sea un hilo especialmente "conspiranoico" y te aseguro que tengo información de ese tipo para dar y tomar, pero que encima es fácil de contrastar. Como bien dices, aquí encontrarás información que no verás ni oirás en los medios "oficiales" de desinformación... Mira, precisamente porque entiendo que hay gente que tiene hijos pequeños u otras determinadas "circunstancias" NO enlazo noticias que SÍ erizan los "pelos". 

¿Tambores de guerra? Se están "oyendo"... Otra cosa es que tengamos limpios los oídos o no nos demos por "enterados"... En cualquier caso, pienso que el futuro será una Guerra Mundial u Orwell, NO hay más... y para no llegar ahí tendríamos que poner bastante de nuestra parte, pero no sólo de los que andamos por aquí, sino por buena parte de la Sociedad y si acaba lloviendo "azufre", pues algunos tendremos un "paraguas" y otros NO, aunque el "final" va a ser más o menos el mismo para todos...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas en relación al ahorro/inversión, te diré que tengo PP y FI en Renta fija a Corto Plazo en ING. ¿Hay mejores? Sí, pero en ING tienes la ventaja de entrar desde un sólo 1 Euro y el traspaso a otros Fondos más agresivos en un sólo día. Las comisiones son muy bajas y entonces para qué te vas a complicar la vida...

En lo personal, el grueso de mis PP está en uno Garantizado donde entré cuando la prima de riesgo en España estaba en máximos. No hace falta decirte lo que voy ganando ahí... En su momento, me dije de "perdidos al río"... Sin embargo, si quieres "ahorrar" olvídate del Plan de Pensiones, a no ser que haya una "razón" fiscal, y sigue con el FI y cuando haya una fuerte corrección mueve una parte del mismo hacia la RV y obtenida una rentabilidad del 2-5% otra vez a la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo... El "objetivo" una rentabilidad media anualizada del 4% y te aseguro que NO es tan complicado.

Y quedamos a la espera de tus aportaciones, aunque ya nos sirve que nos sigas leyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a dejar una selección de noticias...

Este artículo es el que ha motivado que comprará Oro en el día de hoy...

- Las tenencias de productos respaldados por oro, en mínimos de 6 años | Investing.com

En línea a lo que se está "moviendo" en los EE.UU....

- EL EJÃ‰RCITO DE EEUU CONTRATA A CIVILES PARA â€œUN POSIBLE DESASTREâ€ |

En fin, NO lo creo, pero si se diera seguramente que no podría estar como ahora mismo, es decir sentado, escribiendo y con un whisky... El mundo estaría bastante "revuelto" por decirlo de una forma "suave"...

- Gold At $64,000 - Bloomberg

Y este artículo merece estar por este hilo. Lo he leído en otro hilo y enlazado por el forero Efraim...

- https://marioprades.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/el-mar-quiere-higos-o-la-vida-secreta-de-las-metaforas/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (8 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg: pues puestos a elegir entre Guerra Mundial u Orwell, yo creo que preferiría Orwell. En eso de intentar burlar el control del sistema en la medida de lo posible, utilizar la clandestinidad cibernética o incluso boicoteandolo, creo que me defendería mejor que utilizando armas o intentando sobrevivir a las mismas. En definitiva, los que participan en este foro ya están mucho más preparados para defenderse de una sociedad Orwelliana que la gente en general. 

Yo me muevo en ambientes de gente muy inteligente y con muchos conocimientos en otras cosas, pero a veces me sorprendo del poco conocimiento que tienen en economía, mercados, etc. ... y lo noto YO que yo soy un puñetero beginner. 

Respecto a la eliminación del efectivo y el control total del gasto por lo gobiernos también estoy preocupado. Y no sólo por el control del gobierno sino de los bancos y las compañías de tarjetas que nos supervisan el gasto.

Hoy en día mucho bancos ya te analizan tus gastos sin TU haberlo pedido. Te clasifican los cargos en categorías (Suministros, Educación, Moda, Regalos, Combustible, etc). La Caixa e, ING que yo sepa ya lo hacen, y otros muchos.

Todo va en esta línea, sistemas expertos que aprovechan miles de datos para obtener perfiles de las personas y así maximizar sus actuaciones comerciales, beneficios, etc. El análisis de estos datos es lo que se conoce como el Big Data y está moviendo y moverá muchos recursos en los próximos años.

Como anécdota, tengo un amigo que marchó a USA para trabajar en una famosa compañía de tarjetas de crédito y ahora gana un sueldo escandaloso y se dedica a analizar los perfiles de los clientes con Big Data.

Yo tengo un buen empleo que me gusta, sino me pasaba a esto del Big Data "ya".

Os dejo un enlace reciente relacionado con esto, y el perfil de ingeniero informático/teleco que están buscando todas las compañías como locos.

Faltan 900.000 profesionales TIC | Economía | EL MUNDO

Saludos


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Yo tengo un buen empleo que me gusta, sino me pasaba a esto del Big Data "ya".
> 
> ...



Precisamente, yo no me pasaría al Big Data. Bastante colaboro con el Big Data sin que me den posibilidad de no hacerlo para encima hacerlo por dinero. Y es que hay gente pa tó. Así nos va.

Sin acritud. Un par de saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, veo con agrado que le vas cogiendo "gusto" al hilo... Voy a comentar por encima lo que nos cuentas.

Hombre, puestos a elegir entre Guerra Mundial y Orwell, mucho mejor ésto último y aquí muchos ya tendremos más opciones para defendernos adecuadamente e incluso, con tiempo, se le podría "destronar", pero lo "otro" es el peor de los escenarios... Mira, soy un "fan" de las biografías de grandes militares históricos y siempre me ha quedado una frase de Arthur Wellesley, el Duque de Wellington, y vencedor de Napoléon en Waterloo: "Salvo una batalla perdida, no hay nada tan triste como una ganada." Viniendo de un gran estratega y militar, sin palabras...

Ya existe un control efectivo, y no quiero entrar en lo relativo a Seguridad, por esta gran "trampa" que constituye Internet. Todos sabemos que si buscamos un determinado "X" en la Red, acabamos recibiendo publicidad relacionada o siendo redirigidos a determinados contenidos.

Ahora mismo, aparte del ejemplo que colocas -y que ya conocía por amigos-, hasta un contador "inteligente" de la empresa eléctrica conocerá nuestros hábitos y de ahí que se "transfieran" a otros lugares un simple "click"... Ya ves que NO somos tan "conspiranoicos", simplemente nos limitamos a "pensar"... sencillo y barato.

En fin, amigo, ves informándote y adoptando para ti aquello que te convenza y que aquí llamamos hacer los "deberes"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (8 Jun 2015)

frisch: Tienes razón, muchas veces se hacen cosas por dinero. Incluso en mi trabajo, que ya he dicho que me gusta, tengo que hacer cosas de cierta manera impuesta cuando sé que haciéndolo de otra forma sería mejor para los demás, pero no tengo opción a hacerlas de otra manera por el procedimiento. Y me considero "afortunado", porque veo a amigos que se tienen que prostituir en su trabajo mucho más que yo.

Lo del Big Data es inevitable, sintiéndolo mucho. En cualquier caso, técnicamente es un tema apasionante. La ética del mismo dependerá de cómo se utilice.

fernadocjf: Yo compré ayer Au y hoy Ag. Ambos en Alemania. Espero que me lleguen :-o


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2015)

Gracias por tu deportividad 



amador dijo:


> frisch: Tienes razón, muchas veces se hacen cosas por dinero. Incluso en mi trabajo, que ya he dicho que me gusta, tengo que hacer cosas de cierta manera impuesta cuando sé que haciéndolo de otra forma sería mejor para los demás, pero no tengo opción a hacerlas de otra manera por el procedimiento. Y me considero "afortunado", porque veo a amigos que se tienen que prostituir en su trabajo mucho más que yo.



Por supuesto que es complicado pero ¿quién dijo que actuar según su conciencia fuese un camino fácil? Todo lo contrario. Lo fácil es no actuar según su conciencia. Bueno, por lo menos es eso lo que transmite el status quo erre que erre y cada vez más. Eso sí para lavar conciencias podemos dar dinero a las ONGés (por ejemplo).

No me vale el argumento de que otros se prostituyen más (obligados, sin duda) porque es un argumento que dura lo que una playstation a la salida de un cole, siempre habrá "alguien más" y al final de la argumentación: POUMMMM (explota).

_Lo del Big Data es inevitable, sintiéndolo mucho. En cualquier caso, técnicamente es un tema apasionante. La ética del mismo dependerá de cómo se utilice._


No hay nada inevitable (aunque lo diga Henri-Lévy). Lo que ocurre es que no contemplamos la posibilidad de llegar a desaparecer, en última instancia, del mapa terráqueo, para evitar lo inevitable. Para eso están los ejércitos (por cierto hoy en día profesionales y, por lo tanto, de pago).

No alcanzo a entender qué principios de ética puede haber en una práctica que consiste en decirte, por ejemplo: "le advertimos que está conversación está siendo grabada"; su única posibilidad (esto no te lo dicen pero es como si te lo dijeran) es colgar el teléfono y búsquese la vida.

Gracias por tus comentarios, un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> Lo del Big Data es inevitable, sintiéndolo mucho. En cualquier caso, *técnicamente es un tema apasionante*. La ética del mismo dependerá de cómo se utilice.



Totalmente de acuerdo, conozco algo el tema y cierta familia de algoritmos y ciertos aplicaciones son mi pasion desde hace mas de 10 años, y una cosa es la tecnologia y otra su aplicacion al etiquetado y control de los individuos. El problema no es una tecnologia capaz de procesar datos y textos para detectar patrones y extraer conocimiento (una herramienta científica claramente impresionante), sino su aplicacion a datos de individuos sin su consentimiento informado. El problema no es la tecnologia sino el origen de algunos de los datos sobre los que se aplica. Perdon por el off-topic.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Éramos pocos

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Éramos pocos
> 
> Saludos.



Bigdata (o bigbrother)

---------- Post added 09-jun-2015 at 08:50 ----------

La tan cacareada Guerra contra el Terrorismo iniciada en Irak (gracias José Mari) se ha llevado por delante a 1.300.000 (un millón trescientos mil) civiles según un informe (serio) de la Asociación Internacional de Médicos para la Prevención de una Guerra Nuclear (estos recibieron el premio Nobel de la paz en 1985 - lo digo para que no quede como si fuera una asociación de tres al cuarto).

IPPNW: International Physicians for the Prevention of Nuclear War

aquí el informe:

http://www.ippnw.org/pdf/2015-body-count.pdf


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jun 2015)

O una guerra mundial...precisamente para vendernos ese ORWELL, o gobernanza mundial...

Que por supuesto seguirá siendo una dictadura, probablemente aún mas descarada que la que estamos viviendo ya, encubierta y donde las élites sigan viviendo a todo dar.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jun 2015)

Esta semana me compro un soberano y también 20 francos...


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

El hombre bubitativo.- Vaya tela lo que has vivido, Lo que pasa es que te metiste con la Iglesia en pleno apogeo de la Inquisición; yo no he visto cosas tan chungas y aún así puedo contar situaciones que dan verdadero acojone, recuerdo que unos tíos estaban planificando "soltar" una grifa de las gordas desde unos 15 metros a un tío de seguridad laboral, todo porque el pobre hombre les daba caña para que llevaran el casco, seguían lo del guión de El Padrido "has que parezca un accidente", encima se descojonaban, decían: "este HDP verá que el caso no sirve de nada, jajaja", buscaban el momento con más bullicio para hacerlo, ya sabes, en las instalaciones industriales el follón que hay cuando en los montajes hay mucha gente. Creo que no llegaron a llevarlo a cabo porque no tuvieron la oportunidad (menos mal), porque no supe nada más del tema. 

Por mi parte, puedes "llorar" cuando quieras por aquí, para mí son muy interesantes las experiencias de otras personas, nos dan una idea de como está el percal en ambientes que no estamos habituados, además son muy buenas referencias para saber en donde se mete uno cuando toque.

Fernando.- Sé que muchos os descojonáis del "Asesor Financiero", pero por preguntar no pasa nada, si va con varios, podrá hacerse una idea de varias posibilidades, también se podrá familiarizar con el argot y temas legales, te diré que mi mujer es contable, aunque en temas administrativos vamos muy bien, en más de una ocasión hemos recurrido a asesorías fiscales para preguntar según que cosas.

En internet hay mucha información, pero también hay muchas contradicciones, para primeras tomas de contacto, lo mejor es buscar un profesional para lo que quieras hacer, todo depende a que asesor fiscal vas, si vas a un enteradillo, seguramente te tendrás que despedir de tus ahorros. Te diré que allá por 2009-2010 fuí a uno que era joven, además tenía a su padre que llevaba toda la vida en el tema, pues como estaba reculando la economía Europea, él me recomendó Brasil, como yo ya estaba escaldado con un FI del ING garantizado al 100%* -referenciado en la bolsa Alemana- no quise "jugar", así que no hice nada, pues tú dirás como le fué a Brasil esos años (hasta ahora que ya no da más). 

Creo que no fué mal consejo porque me encontré con un colega que lleva toda la vida en inversiones (el que vivió en Suiza) y me dijo que en Brasil tuvo buenos momentos en aquellos años, pero que eso ya se había acabado y que ahora lo mejor estaba en Asia.

También hay otro detalle y muy importante, ese es el tiempo que le puedas dedicar a tus inversiones, si tienes mucho tiempo libre, pues adelante, pero si pasas la mayor parte del día trabajando y con la familia, pues lo peor que puedes hacer es dejar tu dinero en un sitio que no puedas cuidar.

* Eso de "garantizado" tenía su trampa, si bajaba no perdías nada, pero si ganabas, solamente te sugían un porcentaje de esa subida (creo que un 40% - gastos)

Paketazo.- Una vez le escuché a un tío decir: "Si quieres un Ferrari, pregunta a quien tiene un Ferrari" (evidentemente, eso lo sacó de alguno de los muchos libros que lo dicen, no de la misma manera, pero lo dicen).

¿A que voy con esto?, a que ese chico yo lo conocí cuando era un "Don nadie", un buen chico, con mujer e hijos, el típico que muchos catalogarían como pepito y sin futuro; entonces fué con el que tenía el ferrari, hizo todo lo que le indicó, no consiguió un ferrari pero sí consiguió un Corvette, pero pagó un precio (para mí muy alto), se convirtió en un auténtico HDP, su mujer le dejó y se llevó a sus hijos, se convirtió en putero, drogadicto (cosa que muchos admirarían). 

En su apogeo, veias a un tío con un Chalet de lujo en zona cara, un Corvette, que iba a los mejores sitios con un fajo de billetes, con trajes carísimos, rolex de oro, "actitud positiva y triunfadora" (básico para el trabajo que desempeñaba) en fin un tío que te daba la sensación que era un triunfador y que todos querían ser como él. Él había llegado a ese nivel porque quiso ser como el del ferrari. 

Hay una tremenda similitud en la peli de El Lobo de Wall Street, cuando la ví no dejaba de recordar a esas personas y lo que hacían, cuando cuento esa anécdota y su similitud con la peli, nadie me cree, creen que me lo invento, pero realmente pasaban cosas muy similares y muchas que jamás sabré, así que la peli es muy parecida a la realidad.

Ni que decir que gracias a temas Económicos, Geopolíticos, sobre explotación del sector y por órdenes de "arriba" su chollo se acabó, le embargaron todo y ahora no puede ni pagar la pensión de sus hijos, tiene una salud muy jodida debido a las drogas y otros excesos, no quiero pensar que hará para conseguir un poco de alcohol y algo de droga para ir llevando su adicción.

Y bueno, volviendo al tema, el "karma" es muy cabrón, aunque no lo creas, esos HDLGP que nos gobiernan lo pasan putas, deben estar al loro siempre porque siempre hay alguien que se quiere quedar con su trozo de tarta, se acuchillan unos a otros en cuanto tienen oportunidad, lo veo hasta en los puestos más sencillos en los hay-untamientos, tienen que aparentar, todo el dinero que roban se les va en ello, sus familias son desestructuradas (aunque en la típica foto de camapaña electoral muestre lo contrario), son envidiosos, inseguros, siempre están maquinando trapicheos, dudo que tengan paz en su interior, veo de todo y creo que el precio que pagan es muy alto, lo están sufriendo en vida. Ahora que hay vacas flacas no hay para todos, puedes ver como se están puteando unos a otros para quedarse con lo que queda y esto irá a más, quizás veamos muchos "ajustes de cuentas".

Evidentemente, eso para nada es un consuelo, porque se llevan a muchísima gente por delante que no tienen nada que ver, además de que expolian los recursos de los pueblos y dejan sin futuro a las nuevas generaciones, estoy de acuerdo que el karma es muy benévolo con ellos y se merezcan un castigo mucho mayor, aunque quizás sea sólo el comienzo y el plato fuerte para ellos esté al caer.

Saludos y que paséis un buen día


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, puestos a elegir entre Guerra Mundial y Orwell, mucho mejor ésto último y aquí muchos ya tendremos más opciones para defendernos adecuadamente e incluso, con tiempo, se le podría "destronar", pero lo "otro" es el peor de los escenarios...



En eso no estamos de acuerdo copiando a J.M. de Padra



> Observaba Belloc que, en los períodos revolucionarios, aún existe una mínima posibilidad de reacción en las conciencias. En los períodos moderados, en cambio, las conciencias permanecen hibernadas.



Decían los campesinos chinos como maldición: ¡¡ Ojala te toque vivir tiempos interesantes!! y evidentemente son de mayor sufrimiento pero también de mayores oportunidades.


El Club Bilderberg contará con Pedro Sánchez en la reunión de este año (lista completa)


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Jun 2015)

Interesante debate, menudo dilema:

Orwell o Guerra....

Me permito arreglar esta frase un poco:

_"Habéis elegido el deshonor para evitar la guerra, y al final tendréis el deshonor y la guerra". 
Winston Churchill_

Por esta:
_"Habéis elegido a Orwell para evitar la guerra, y al final tendréis a Orwell y la guerra". 
Refinanciado_


Estoy de acuerdo con frisch, para dejar de hundirnos, lo primero de dejar de cavar, está claro que vives en una realidad y que eres complice en mayor o menor medida, pero no es lo mismo, detenerse y en la medida de lo posible ir bajando esa contribución al sistema, a buscar nuevas opciones para contribuir más al sistema.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jun 2015)

Pues no será fácil controlar a la masa...pero cagar leyes y prohibiciones si debe de serlo...atendiendo a la abundancia de estas...y a su progresión.

Y ni siquiera eso...un gran rebaño se maneja con un grupo de buenos perros pastores.

Que el rebaño actual es muy grande?

No se preocupen, hay métodos de "control de plagas" (para ellos no somos mas que eso) MUY PERO QUE MUY EFECTIVOS A DÍA DE HOY.

Llegado el momento (como afirman los protocolos de los sabios de sion) dejaran la población en unos manejables 500-800 millones de humanos...

Esta por ver el método elegido.

Si hay algún forero que tiene dudas de hasta donde son capaces de llegar, a estas alturas...QUE SE LO HAGA MIRAR.

Por un psicólogo...no mejor aún, POR UN FISIO.

Dicen que los fisios saben escuchar...será posible??


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Jun 2015)

clapham dijo:


> Algunos viven obsesionados con el tema del control ...como si estar controlados fuera algo ...facil . Sabeis cuantas " etiquetas " tiene el clapham ?
> cientos : sionista , castrista , libertario , vegano , putiniano , metalero , anti-metalero , pro-Ran Paul , disidente del SIDA , anti-abortista , yo amo a Laura
> nerd , anticomunista , pro-PP , antiindependentista , ecologista , a favor de la energia atomica , conspiranoico , pro-dinero electronico , pro oro , pro plata , pro chevy , anti-maidan , judio , catolico , budista pro-Obama , anti-Hillary , anti-Rubio pro-Jeff Bush . Para controlarme tendrian que " etiquetarme " y yo pregunto quien le pone la etiqueta al gato .
> vivir en sociedades controladas , vigiladas no es un problema . Porque los datos no valen nada si no son interpretados .
> ...



Este creo que es uno de sus comentarios acertados.

Dado que no podemos huir del control (no podemos dejar de usar internet, sus buscadores, etc.), yo también había pensado en que un modo de minimizarlo es usar contramedidas, técnicas similares al "jamming" empleado para confundir a los radares, etc. Es decir, meter cuanto más ruido mejor haciendo de vez en cuando "búsquedas" de temas que no nos interesan, completamente dispares, sin conexión.
Me mosquea mucho que en las páginas webs que uno visita te pongan publicidad de productos por los que te has interesado recientemente... Es un Gran Hermano en toda regla que no mola nada, aunque hay gente que está encantada con el tema.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Jun 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Este creo que es uno de sus comentarios acertados.
> 
> Dado que no podemos huir del control (no podemos dejar de usar internet, sus buscadores, etc.), yo también había pensado en que un modo de minimizarlo es usar contramedidas, técnicas similares al "jamming" empleado para confundir a los radares, etc. Es decir, meter cuanto más ruido mejor haciendo de vez en cuando "búsquedas" de temas que no nos interesan, completamente dispares, sin conexión.
> Me mosquea mucho que en las páginas webs que uno visita te pongan publicidad de productos por los que te has interesado recientemente... Es un Gran Hermano en toda regla que no mola nada, aunque hay gente que está encantada con el tema.



Si fuera así de fácil evitar el control, los que mandan no optarían esa opción, una cosa son los bots de marketing que utilizan unos parámetros "generales" y otra cosa es el control de una persona.

Lo del BigData es algo serio, para ello necesitan especialistas muy dedicados en obtener y procesar datos con ayuda de ordenadores muy potentes y programas muy especificos, pueden perfectamente cribar los "habitos de ruido" y determinar en realidad quien eres.

A final de cuentas, tendrás un consumo energético, de alimentos, de ropa, tendrás un lugar en el que vivas y unos movimientos en tu cuenta bancaria , entre otras cosas, que dificilmente podrás "trucar" (a menos que compres de todo tipos de cosas, cosa que mermaría tu poder adquisitivo).

El factor clave para evitar el Orwellismo es el pago en efectivo o la utilización de otras monedas fuera del alcance del GH, cosa que intentan controlar por todos los medios.

Otro factor clave es que dependas lo menos posible del sistema para vivir, es decir, tienes que comer, si entras al super, estarás controlado (me atrevería a decir que incluso aunque pagues en efectivo -aunque en menor medida-), en cambio, si compras a un agricultor local sin haber salido su producto del huerto, tienes mayores posibilidades de no estar controlado.

Quizás deberíamos a vivir más de lo que nos rodea y está a nuestro alcance, en lugar de intentar vivir cosas que sólo se consiguen a través de medios electrónicos (ajustar ese equilibrio).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Voy muy escaso de tiempo, de manera que más tarde o ya por la noche entraré de forma más activa en el hilo y que, afortunadamente, lo mantenéis animado...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Yo ayer -como ya indiqué- entré en el mismo tipo de monedas en que lo vas a hacer tú, es decir Soberanos y Napoleones, aunque me "pudo" también el aspecto numismatico... Total, unos Euros arriba o abajo no son, ciertamente, importantes, al menos para mí. Realmente, estoy muy contento de la compra efectuada ayer, ya que amplia la "colección" de Soberanos y en los Napoleones hice adquisiciones muy interesantes para alguien que compagina las facetas de "metalero" y numismatico.

- NIJAS: Pedro Sánchez y Club Bilderberg... ya sabemos a uno al que NO hay que votar.

- dalmore_12y: NO, no es tan fácil eludir los sistemas de vigilancia si TÚ les "interesas" y quien piense lo contrario es un "iluso", pero que cada cual piense como crea al respecto y lo que me importará a mí... Bien, es una simple cuestión de información, que se tiene o no se tiene, pero sabiendo la cantidad de activistas de Internet -y no sólo ahí- que han muerto en muy variadas "circunstancias" en los EE.UU. yo discrepo abiertamente de lo que comentáis a este respecto.

# Refinanciado: ¿"Huevos pelados"? significa -en mi caso- que ya lo he visto TODO o "casi"... En mi caso, mi "garantizado" es tal -sin trampa ni "cartón"-: 100% capital + "X" (por encima del 4% anualizado), independientemente de la gestión que se realice y una gestora alemana detrás... A día de hoy, y aún queda un año por delante, TODO el capital garantizado ya está en la "saca" y me temo que se quedará "estancado" ahí, pero el "objetivo" está ya conseguido.

En fin, Refinanciado, entiendo que hay un momento en que uno debe perder un poco de tiempo en "enterarse" de cómo debe gestionar sus finanzas personales. Vamos, que yo no soy ningún "iluminado" y bato sistemáticamente a las mejores gestoras, asumiendo muy poco riesgo. Por tanto...

Y os dejo otro artículo y que avanza en la represión financiera...

- Acostúmbrate a pagar por sacar dinero del cajero, la cosa se va a poner aún más fea

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2015)

- Aaron Swartz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## amador (9 Jun 2015)

Ya que ha salido el tema del "Big Data", os dejo este enlace de un artículo científico donde se intenta predecir el precio del oro con Big Data.

No les funciona muy bien, pero bueno, por curiosidad ...

http://www.ijsr.net/archive/v4i3/SUB152560.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2015)

Hola, amador:

# amador: Gracias por el aporte, pero yo me he "perdido" y lo he dejado estar... Vamos, por no decir que quien ha escrito sabe lo que sabe... y en el Oro NO es mucho. Bien, me sirve más el ejemplo de un vietnamita que, a pesar de la "pobreza" existente, intenta que su ahorro revierta en el Oro y para hacer eso no necesita de complicados cálculos matemáticos y, simplemente, su farragosa Historia le indica donde "refugiarse"... No necesita ninguna cultura financiera y es que por Oriente las tradiciones NO se han perdido tan fácilmente como en Occidente.

Por cierto, un inciso para felicitar a las fuerzas policiales de nuestro país por el trabajo que están realizando para desarticular las células yihadistas que empiezan a ser "algo" más que un motivo "preocupante"... 

A continuación vamos con una selección de informaciones...

Alrededor del Club Bilderberg...

- LOS VÃNCULOS NAZIS DEL GRUPO BILDERBERG | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- LA EJECUTIVA DE GOOGLE QUE IMPULSA EL CHIP DE IDENTIFICACIÃ“N INGERIBLE ESTARÃ EN LA REUNIÃ“N DE BILDERBERG 2015 |

Y este artículo es simplemente DEMOLEDOR... Muy recomendable.

- The Warren Buffet Economy, Part 1: Why Its Days Are Numbered | Zero Hedge

Y acabo de enterarme de que ha sido evacuada la Sala de Prensa de la Casa Blanca y parece que también hay "problemas" en el Capitolio... Cada vez es más cercano el olor a "azufre"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo que nos indica claramente hacia DÓNDE va este país...

- Vozpópuli - Las rentas de los jubilados superan por primera vez las de los trabajadores

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

El 5 de junio ha pasado completamente desapercibido, hay muchas voces que lo dicen, pero siempre hacemos la vista gorda, la hostia nos llegará de golpe y será brutal:

*Siete mil millones de sueños. Un solo planeta. Consume con moderación.* 





_El bienestar de la humanidad, del medio ambiente y el funcionamiento de la economía dependen en última instancia depende de una gestión responsable de los recursos naturales del planeta. Las pruebas demuestran que las personas estamos consumiendo muchos más recursos naturales que los que el planeta puede proporcionar de forma sostenible. 

Muchos de los ecosistemas de la Tierra están llegando a puntos críticos de agotamiento y un cambio irreversible, empujados por un aumento de la población y del desarrollo económico. *Para 2050, si continúan las actuales pautas de consumo y producción y con el aumento de la población a 9,6 mil millones, necesitaremos tres planetas para mantener nuestros modos de vida y consumo.*

El eslogan del DMMA este año es “Siete mil millones de sueños. Un solo planeta. Consume con moderación”. Vivir teniendo en cuenta los límites planetarios es la mejor estrategia para asegurar un futuro sostenible. La prosperidad humana no puede suponer un coste a la Tierra. Vivir de forma sostenible significa hacer más con menos. Darse cuenta de que mantener las actuales tasas del uso de recursos naturales e impactos medio ambientales no son fruto indispensable del crecimiento económico. _

Un detalle que parece pasar desapercibido, si para el 2050 habrá 9,6 mil millones de personas y se necesitarán 3 planetas como este para mantener el nivel de vida y consumo, ahora con 7 mil millones de personas... ¿ahora es suficiente con 1 planeta con nuestro nivel de vida actual?

En el siguiente enlace hacen una campaña para comentar aquellas actividades que ayudan a consumir menos recursos o aprovechaen energías renovables.

Igual los trolleo y les digo que tenía en mente un huerto solar pero en España nuestros queridos gobernantes nos cobran un impuesto por el sol.

*Qué es el DMMA*
_¡Celebra el día más importante para la acción positiva por el medio ambiente!_


Spoiler



El Día Mundial del Medio Ambiente (DMMA) es el principal vehículo de las Naciones Unidas para impulsar a la acción y sensibilización por el medio ambiente. A lo largo de los años ha crecido hasta convertirse en una plataforma mundial que se celebra en más de 100 países. También sirve como “día de las personas” para hacer algo positivo por el medio ambiente, uniendo las acciones individuales en una gran fuerza colectiva que genere un impacto exponencial positivo para el planeta. 

El eslogan del DMMA de este año es “Siete mil millones de sueños. Un solo planeta. Consume con moderación”. El bienestar de la humanidad, el medio ambiente y el funcionamiento de la economía depende en última instancia de la gestión responsable de los recursos naturales del planeta. Sin embargo, las personas siguen consumiendo muchos más recursos naturales de los que el planeta puede proporcionar de forma sostenible. 

Muchos de los ecosistemas de la Tierra están llegando a su punto límite de agotamiento y cambio irreversible, empujado por el crecimiento de la población y desarrollo económico. Para 2050, si continúan las actuales pautas de consumo, y con una población mundial que crece y que se espera que alcance los 9,6 mil millones, necesitaríamos tres planetas para mantener nuestros actuales modos de vida y consumo. 

Consumir con moderación supone vivir teniendo en cuenta el límite del planeta para asegurar un futuro saludable donde todos nuestros sueños se pueden hacer realidad. La prosperidad no tiene que suponer un coste para la Tierra. Vivir de forma sostenible significa hacer más con menos. Se trata de saber que las tasas actuales de uso de recursos naturales y los impactos medio ambientales de estos no han de ser parte indispensable del desarrollo económico. 

*Cada acción cuenta*
El DMMA es la oportunidad de que todos nos demos cuenta de la responsabilidad para cuidar de la Tierra y convertirnos en agentes de cambio. 

_"A pesar de que las decisiones individuales pueden parecer insignificantes a la luz de las amenazas y tendencias mundiales, cuando miles de millones de personas se unen con un propósito común, pueden marcar una gran diferencia".
Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas Ban Ki-Moon_ 

A lo largo de décadas de celebraciones del DMMA, centenares de miles de personas de todo el mundo y de todos los sectores de la sociedad han protagonizado acciones por el medio ambiente. El DMMA 2014 registró un total de 6.437 “compromisos” y se registraron más de 3.000 actividades en línea, sumando un total de 9.700, una cifra que triplicó lo de los últimos dos años. 

*Registra tu actividad hoy y haz que cuente*
¿Cómo vas a hacer que tu acción cuente? Comparte tu actividad con el resto del mundo y haz que inspire a otros. Por favor, registra tu actividad ahora y aparecerá en nuestra página del “DMMA en el mundo”.



Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Jun 2015)

SOCIMIS: Los Nuevos Señores del Ladrillo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Un detalle que parece pasar desapercibido, si para el 2050 habrá 9,6 mil millones de personas y se necesitarán 3 planetas como este para mantener el nivel de vida y consumo, ahora con 7 mil millones de personas... ¿ahora es suficiente con 1 planeta con nuestro nivel de vida actual?



Es posible que si, posiblemente por los pelos pero si. Si tienes en cuenta que un ciudadano USA debe consumir 3 o 4 veces mas recursos que uno europeo, y éste 10 o 20 mas que uno del tercer mundo... el peligro no es tanto la población absoluta (que lo es) como el consumo de cada humano, por lo que esas previsiones tienen en cuenta el aumento de población pero, sobretodo, el aumento de consumo en países como China e India, que a medida que lo equiparen con el europeo se irá todo a tomar viento. 

Supongo que por eso ponen en el acento en "consume con moderación" y no tanto en "reprodúcete con moderación". Aunque imagino que lo correcto son las dos cosas: en Europa y USA deberíamos reducir nuestro consumo, y en Asia y África deberían reducir el número de hijos, si conseguimos encontrarnos a medio camino es posible que haya futuro para nuestros nietos.


----------



## oinoko (10 Jun 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Hace un ratico, el bono español a 10 años ha superado el 2% por primera vez desde Noviembre de 2014, despues de haber estado al 1,14% en Marzo.
> 
> 
> Bono español (10 años) 2,023%
> ...



Bono español (10 años) 2,401%
Bono alemán (10 años) 1,016%
Prima de riesgo 138,5

Me autocito para dar visibilidad a la velocidad a la que sube el bono a 10 años. En una semana ha pasado del 2% al 2,4%.
Cuando en Mayo hubo el cambio de tendencia, Don Helicoptero Draghi salió anunciando incremento de compras con la excusa del adelanto de las compras de verano al més de Junio. Pero ha servido de poco, esta velocidad de subida no se veía ni durante la crisis de la deuda y la prima de riesgo de verano de 2012.

Por los telediarios no he visto nada. Lo único novedoso ha sido que han vuelto los anuncios publicitarios de la deuda del Tesoro publico. No recuerdo haberlos visto desde el verano pasado.

La pregunta es que si ahora a pesar de "el adelanto de las compras veraniegas" está subiendo a saco, ¿que pasará en verano cuando teoricamente no haya compras? Parece obvio que no podrán dejar de comprar, y dirán que están adelantando las compras de Navidad. 

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Jun 2015)

No sé si habiáis visto este hilo, es bastante interesante, sobre todo si lees los argumentos anti-oro te das cuenta de lo diferente que piensan algunos, yo de momento estoy "curado de espanto", pero no deja de ser una especie de "entrenamiento" leer argumentos en contra y rebatirlos (aunque sea mentalmente como lo hago yo), sirve como una especie de "refuerzo

La pesadilla de EEUU: Pekín y Moscú podrían introducir un nuevo estándar de oro 

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 11:46 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es posible que si, posiblemente por los pelos pero si. Si tienes en cuenta que un ciudadano USA debe consumir 3 o 4 veces mas recursos que uno europeo, y éste 10 o 20 mas que uno del tercer mundo... el peligro no es tanto la población absoluta (que lo es) como el consumo de cada humano, por lo que esas previsiones tienen en cuenta el aumento de población pero, sobretodo, el aumento de consumo en países como China e India, que a medida que lo equiparen con el europeo se irá todo a tomar viento.
> 
> Supongo que por eso ponen en el acento en "consume con moderación" y no tanto en "reprodúcete con moderación". Aunque imagino que lo correcto son las dos cosas: en Europa y USA deberíamos reducir nuestro consumo, y en Asia y África deberían reducir el número de hijos, si conseguimos encontrarnos a medio camino es posible que haya futuro para nuestros nietos.



Entonces estarás de acuerdo en que no es posible llevar el nivel de vida de USA y Europa, con lo cual es inevitable una bajada en el nivel de vida en éstos.

Por contrapartida, eso mermará las ayudas a los países pobres por parte de Occidente trayendo como consecuencia una bajada en la esperanza de vida de los niños, es decir, podrá haber en Asia y en África un alto índice de natalidad, pero los niños morirán a muy temprana edad (gran parte al nacer y los primeros meses de vida), aunque ahora ya está sucediendo, lo veremos a niveles nuca antes vistos.

Quizás la única solución que ven viable las élites es patada hacia adelante ad infinitum esperando que las cosas se arreglen por si solas con recortes y más recortes, aunque corren el riesgo de que la gente que no tenga nada que perder sea demasiada y quizás ya no les importe montar guillotinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, oinoko: Efectivamente, está continuando el "machaque" en los Bonos, aunque en la "curva corta" están aguantando muy bien. Hace ya más de un mes que sigo este mercado, aparte del de los MPs, pues buena parte de mi "ahorro/inversión" está ahí. De momento, lo llevo bien, con una pequeña rentabilidad, pero al menos no "pierdo" si no tengo en cuenta la inflación "extraoficial" y, además, ya me va bien como va y estoy estos días incrementando mis posiciones ahí, luego ya me servirá como liquidez cara a la corrección que espero a las Bolsas... Y sino mejor que en la cuenta corriente y al "servicio" de la Banca. Observo, oinoko, que sigues bastante los Bonos y éstos están indicando "algo"... ¿Qué piensas tú al respecto?

Y dejo este artículo que es interesante de leer...

- Predicciones bursátiles (para flipar) | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Jun 2015)

Que le pasa al oro hoy que está volando? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: El mismo sin sentido de los dos últimos años y tampoco suben como para tirar "cohetes"... Ayer, con las "amenazas" en la Casa Blanca y el Capitolio, debieran haberse "disparado" y ni se "inmutaron"... Estamos hablando de uno de los mercados más estrechos y manipulados que existen. Para mí, hasta que no se superen con volumen los $1400 esto sigue siendo "más de lo mismo"...

# Refinanciado: ¿"Soñando"? Hace algunos días leí algo referente a esto y, muy a pesar de las "esperanzas" de muchos "metaleros", NI DE COÑA... A ver si nos enteramos de que China es uno de los países que más le da a la impresora. ¿A qué precio tendría que poner el Oro para respaldar esa mierda que es el Yuan?

Y dejo esto para que lo "penséis"...

- China permite a gobiernos locales emitir hasta 2 billones de yuanes de deuda Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Que le pasa al oro hoy que está volando? ienso:



Que compró *fernando* un puñado de monedas.)

En cuanto al otro tema, recursos finitos, población finita...la vieja ley de los rendimientos decrecientes pasará factura y equilibrará, como siempre, la situación.

Tendemos a copiar el modelo USA de mucho consumo, y no el de los bosquimanos de vive en armonía con lo que te rodea...pero no seamos hipócritas, a todos nos gusta tener un buen sofá para ver la TV de 45", con una cerveza fría en la mano, y una familia feliz a nuestro alrededor (feliz=coche, bicicleta, ropa nueva, nevera llena, viaje exótico (para ver como malviven los bosquimanos), amante de 23 años estudiando psicología, soberanos en la caja fuerte...)

Buen detalle *oinoko* con los bonos, sacad conclusiones, pero pienso que son evidentes tras el impacto de la QE, que en vez de notarse en la calle, ya sabéis dónde se nota.

Buena tarde a todos.

edito para subrayar la gran frase del día 

*¿A qué precio tendría que poner el Oro para respaldar esa mierda que es el Yuan?

*

:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Hoy he recibido otra consulta particular y le he expresado la misma opinión que tengo en el hilo: la señal de compra la tengo activada, aunque no descarto ver precios en torno a los $1050-$1000. Y el otro día consideré que era un buen momento para entrar, así que acerté el "timing", pero vamos éste es irrelevante al plazo al que voy... ¡Joder! es que después de tantos años en los mercados, es como si tuviera la sensación de que algo "fuerte" puede estar larvándose... Los Bonos nos están diciendo "algo" que más o menos todos intuimos, pero MUCHO MÁS en la "curva corta"...

# paketazo: Esto de "vivir bien" es muy relativo. Se puede "aparentar" tener de todo e incluso disponer de ello "temporalmente" y me sirve el magistral ejemplo que creo pusistes en el día de ayer. Siempre digo que la vida de uno debe transcurrir lo más "plana" posible, es decir sin fuertes altibajos... De todas formas, la vuelta a la "realidad" está sucediendo en muchas familias de este país y ya no te digo de los "triunfadores" -"porque yo lo valgo"...- de hace no tantos años... Es más, algunos ya están en una situación en la que no sé si los "bosquimanos" son más Felices y que será lo más probable.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (10 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Observo, oinoko, que sigues bastante los Bonos y éstos están indicando "algo"... ¿Qué piensas tú al respecto?



Es evidente que los bonos España a 10 años al 1,14% del mes de Marzo (teniendo España una deuda pública del 145% del PIB, es decir en quiebra), o los bonos alemanes en negativo para plazos inferiores a 8 años, era algo totalmente artificial sólo sostenible por la DraghiPrinter, pero aun así, pensabamos todos que Draghi podría mantener los bonos España por debajo del 1,5% al menos un año y medio o dos años más, siempre que tuviera la impresora en marcha (y nos siguieran machando a impuestos). 

El hecho de que haya subido tan rápido, cuando sigue habiendo tanto exceso de liquidez y cuando el BCE está comprando tanta cantidad de deuda es muy significativo, y lo primero que sugiere es una pérdida de confianza en la solvencia y/o existencia y futuro de la U.E. Porque no sólo sube la española sino en todos los países de la U.E.

Parece que el BCE se ha quedado sólo comprando deuda y todos los demás venden. Todo esto es sólo un tinglado piramidal que sólo se aguanta por la confianza en que si nadie se sale de lo pactado el tinglado aguantará. Pero si el “Banco A” empieza a ver que el “Banco Jones” se sale y luego el “Fondo de Inversión B”, también se pira, la confianza se tornará en pánico y habrá ostias en la puerta por ser no ser el último en salir.

Supongo que a Draghi le quedan todavía en la chistera un par de conejos y un par de faroles (“believe me, it will be enough”), pero cada vez le quedan menos conejos y cada vez los tiene que sacar más rápido y los “believe_me’s” no sirven de nada si la gente sabe que no quedan conejos.

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (10 Jun 2015)

Ya que se ha mencionado un par de páginas atrás a Pedro Sanchez, dejo un enlace al podcast de Economía Directa de hoy, en el que comienzan hablando de la invitación del club Bildelberg al susodicho. ¿Sabíais que este pájaro ya trabajó a las ordenes del FMI.
Pedro Sánchez en Bildelberg - Economía Directa 10-6-2015 en mp3 (10/06 a las 07:50:30) 01:07:14 4619179 - iVoox

También es interesante la reflexión que hacen sobre que ningún miembro del PP haya sido invitado. Porque una de las cosas que repiten bastante es que *en el "exterior" están hasta las narices del PP y se lo quieren cargar*, ya que tienen la deuda descontrolada, a pesar de los toques de atención dados. Y España es demasiado grande para caer, porque se llevaría por delante a la economía mundial. Recordemos sino, las llamaditas del presidente de China, EEUU, etc. que recibió nuestro infame contador de nubes (Zp) para que entrase "en vereda".
La opinión de los tertulianos de ED es que les cuesta cargarse a la "casta" del PP, porque está muy arraigada en el país (IBEX, redes clientelares, etc.), pero que van a por ellos.
¿Qué opinais de esto? ¿Lo veis como una teoría realista?

Y disculpad mi insistencia con los podcasts, pero es que para mi son una manera eficaz de "informarme" mientras realizo otras tareas exasperantemente improductivas, aunque imprescindibles (conducir, labores domesticas, etc.).

Y daros gracias a todos por contribuir en engrandecer este hilo.
Se tratan muchos temas (algunas veces hasta se habla del oro), pero personalmente, yo lo veo como un sitio en el que acudir para recibir información y reflexiones para "expandir la mente". Aquí se tratan cosas que ayudan a tener una visión más global del funcionamiento de la economía y la política. También las reflexiones de los foreros me animan a progresar en el plano personal y económico.

Edito para hablar del oro: Ahora que parece que el oro tiende hacia abajo (o no ienso y el euro hacia arriba, creo que esperaré un poquito para comprar algún soberano. También viendo que vuelve a haber plata buillion por debajo de 18€ (IVA inc.) estoy tentado a comprar...


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Jun 2015)

*Fernando*, hombre ya sabes que China no es santo de mi devoción, pero el hilo me pareció bastante bueno porque leí algunos argumentos en contra de los MP's y me parecieron bastante currados (aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos), cosa que aquí no sucede porque ya sabes que cuando nos cae un "contrarían" solo repite como un loro "el oro no se come" y esas cosas, jeje

*Paketazo*, la cantidad de fiat es tan inmensa que para poder respaldar con oro a los papelitos, no me extrañaría nada que la onza se tendría que poner a muy por encima de $100.000, en Yuanes ya me dirás...

Pero creo que eso no sucederá nunca, antes se va a la mierda el fiat que ponerse a esos precios.

Por eso los que poseemos MPs estamos tranquilos, ya pueden crearse nuevos fiats, modificarse, ajustarse o irse a la mierda los actuales, que siempre nos darán papelitos por nuestra reliquia bárbara y encima con el poder adquisitivo equivalente a los bienes actuales.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, que tal, seguramente no os traigo nada que no sepáis pero ahí va!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9975-jpmorgan-y-fed-al-rescate-del-comex.html


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# oinoko: Bastante de acuerdo con tu análisis, pero yo iría un poco más "lejos" y me refiero al asunto de Grecia. Si éste país "cae", está claro que los ataques en los mercados se iban a centrar en España y donde la situación se volvería insostenible... No me refiero sólo a la situación económico-financiera, sino a la político-social... No dudo de que nuestro país acabaría "cayendo", pero antes intentarían hacernos "tragar" lo mismo que en Grecia y ahí enmarco las recientes medidas recomendadas por los GRANDISIMOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA que "dictan" desde el FMI...

# Rattus: El "problema" NO es la "casta" del PP, sino las "familias" que hay detrás de los dos grandes partidos... Con ver los "orígenes" de "grandes" personajes de la "Transición" española se me "entiende" y comprende perfectamente. Luego, existen en España unas "familias" que pocos conocen y que son los que gobiernan realmente... Y aquí no hay "paranoia" ninguna, es tan simple como tener información o no tenerla, ni más ni menos... Es curioso como sobre este particular NO se ha tirado de la "manta", a pesar de ser sumamente "jugoso".

El PP está destrozado y ya no les interesa... Estoy viendo la misma evolución que sufrió el PSOE en el último año de ZP y es que los que manejan los "hilos" NO son de aquí, pero se valen de los "titeres" que ellos colocan. ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo pueden haber llegado a dirigir el Gobierno español dos "tarados" como ZP y Rajoy? ¡Ojo! y no os lo perdáis: luego pasan a ser "Consejeros"...

Bueno, está bien que coloques podcasts y habrá gente que dispondrá de tiempo para dedicarles tiempo y del que cada vez carezco más...

¿Hablar del Oro? Ya lo hacemos de tanto en tanto, porque la verdad es que seguir su cotización no tiene ningún sentido ahora mismo. Es de un aburrimiento total y nos seguirían dos y las "moscas"... Aquí acuden "metaleros", aunque la mayoría no se dejan "ver", pero la mayor parte de la gente NO creo que lo sean y vienen a leernos para encontrar otras informaciones, opiniones y debates más o menos serios. Mira, una vez Bucanero definió muy bien el hilo: es un "Think Thank"... Y creo que el "objetivo" real lo estamos consiguiendo y ya se dejo MUY CLARO en el primer post del hilo.

¿Comprar MPs? Eso lo debe decidir cada cual, pero eso y Bancolchón parecen las opciones más seguras en estos momentos y recordad el consejo del Sr. Centeno de tener liquidez a "mano" que alcanzase al menos dos años... Supongo que éste economista está percibiendo lo mismo que los que solemos escribir por aquí. Evidentemente, esa es una "pasta" que no está al alcance de todo el mundo, pero se le "entiende" perfectamente: el dinero en Bancolchón... el mejor Banco del mundo.

# Refinanciado: Ya nos "conocemos" y a mí también me gusta darle un toque de "humor" al hilo. No todo va a ser de color "negro azabache"... pero insisto en que NADIE piense que los "amarillos" van a llevar el Oro a las "nubes". Si llega eso, será a "pesar" de ellos...

# Bocanegra: Gracias por el enlace. ¿Mí opinión? Pues, no pasará NADA... Eso, al lado de lo que puede desatar Grecia, es una "minucia" y ya la solventarán por "derecho" o como SIEMPRE: "manipulando" aquí y allá. ¡Joder! si "experiencia" les sobra y la tienen AÑEJA...

Más tarde, si tengo tiempo, intentaré colocaros algo de información.

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Jun 2015)

Voy muy liado últimamente pero os sigo bastante o lo que puedo. Dejo un enlace interesante. Algo conspiranoico pero este tío me gusta pues comparto algunas de sus ideas.
No se si lo habeis puesto pero entre sus perlas dice la posible fecha de la tercera guerra mundial. Un saludo a todos.

Bilderberg 2015, Â¿Tercera Guerra Mundial? | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Ahí os dejo un par de enlaces interesantes...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La monstruosa deuda mundial

Y este artículo es MUY INTERESANTE y os aconsejo entrar en el vídeo que propone ("Hitler´s Gold Grab") a través del enlace...

- Americans

# Bucanero: Gracias por el aporte. Lo he pasado rápido para buscar la "fecha" y NO, aunque entra dentro de mi estudio, pero ahí NO lo veo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Rattus: El "problema" NO es la "casta" del PP, sino las "familias" que hay detrás de los dos grandes partidos... Con ver los "orígenes" de "grandes" personajes de la "Transición" española se me "entiende" y comprende perfectamente. Luego, existen en España unas "familias" que pocos conocen y que son los que gobiernan realmente... Y aquí no hay "paranoia" ninguna, es tan simple como tener información o no tenerla, ni más ni menos... Es curioso como sobre este particular NO se ha tirado de la "manta", a pesar de ser sumamente "jugoso".



Por ejemplo, "El clan de la Dehesilla". Más abajo pongo enlaces.

Hay que entender una cosa una vez por todas.

En este país, la Transición (al igual que en otros paises con otras circunstancias, por ejemplo, Francia y su supuesta Revolución) no deja de ser una adaptación a los nuevos tiempos de los detentores del poder real en primera instancia (poder económico y financiero). ¿Cuáles son los nuevos tiempos?: el reparto del poder político con los que hasta entonces no lo tenían.

En España la mal llamada oposición. En Francia, la burguesía que financiaba a una nobleza a falta de finanzas.

Resultado:

Se reparte el poder político. Se mantiene el poder económico y financiero anterior y, al cabo de un par de generaciones (electoralmente hablando), los nuevos aprendices a políticos disfrutan del beneficio económico que antes estaba sólo en manos de los oligarcas (en España) y de la nobleza (en Francia).

El clan de la Dehesilla nos explica un poco lo que se nos vendió como llegada de la democracia (en realidad fue la llegada de Mr. Marshall pero esta vez no Berlanguista).

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com/2012/12/15/el-clan-de-la-dehesilla/

clan de la dehesilla


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2015)

Je,je,je... frisch, muy agudo... pero te lo voy a "mejorar"...

- Las 72 familias de caciques que estÃ¡n arruinando a EspaÃ±a por comunidades

Y me dejo mucho por "contar", ya que ahí no están todos ni mucho menos y lo que me dejo para no "complicarme" la vida, pues podríamos entrar en la financiación de ETA y "otros" movimientos, pero paso... DE MOMENTO.

Un fuerte abrazo, frisch.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Expansión Cuantitativa (QE): Represión financiera: ¿Quién compra bonos con tipos negativos?. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jun 2015)

El Papa a Putin: ".. es perentorio restablecer el clima de dialogo..." (el olor a Guerra que notaba en Sarajevo sigue en su pituitaria)

Pope Francis tells Putin: 'sincere' peace efforts needed for Ukraine | World news | The Guardian

Y fijaos en este articulo: en promedio el 42% de los europeos (no se el valor estadistico de la encuesta) no quiere activar el articulo 5 de la OTAN, todavia sienten el doloroso recuerdo de las dos ultimas guerras.

Survey: NATO countries see America as shield to Russian threat

Pero tambien es remarcable la percepcion de los rusos sobre la OTAN y la UE, que la consideran cada vez mas como una amenaza y con menos popularidad respectivamente. Esta percepcion del pueblo ruso, puede influir en la decision rusa de una posicion "de fuerza" ante la constante provocacion usana, y minimizar las ya bajas esperanzas de restablecer un dialogo?

Azufre, azufre.

Saludos

JG


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2015)

Es interesante leer las opiniones que vertéis al hilo de geopolítica, y sobre todo de la evolución de las tensiones multilaterales de países que ya desde siempre has estado "rascados"

Pienso que *fernando* puede tener algo más de conocimientos que la media respecto estos temas, y cuando menciona a USA o GB y su poder militar, creo sinceramente que no se equivoca al sentenciar que están bastante por encima del resto de naciones.

¿Qué quiere decir esto?, que ellos saben que tienen el dominio de casi todo, y los demás no quieren ser lo "tontos" que se metan con ellos.

Las grandes guerras suceden por que los contendientes implicados consideran que pueden ganar, si no una guerra no es una guerra, es solo una "ocupación" o un dominio por la fuerza sin llegar a darse una gran guerra.

¿Qué es mejor?, pienso que la existencia de una gran potencia por encima del resto es "interesante" para que el dominio de esta potencia no precise de grandes intervenciones militares. No tengo dudas de que si China o Rusia estuvieran a la altura sería probable un buen chispazo entre oriente y occidente...pero bueno, bueno...

Retomando lo del yuan, para mi que de divisas se un poco más que de conflictos geopolíticos, esta moneda es un "pluffff" en toda regla. Si USA la UE, Japón, o GB entre otros países anuncian sus QE, diciendo, ¡no nos gusta, pero vamos a tener que emitir papel para potenciar la economía!, China, hace bastante mutis al respecto, pero ¿Quién duda que los chinos no están quemando también sus impresoras?

Entre Yuan, $ o €, no tengáis dudas...y en cuanto a equiparar a cualquiera de ellas con oro físico...no tengáis dudas tampoco, es imposible a día de hoy buscar una cifra "mágica" que avale todos los contratos de futuros, ETF, balances supuestamente en oro físico en bancos, e incluso balances de oro físico en Bancos centrales de países "solventes".

Dudo que haya ni la mitad de lo que se admite poseer por muchos países, y si por un casual se pudiera buscar esa cifra que avalara por ejemplo $ con oro físico, estaría más cerca de los 100.000$ Oz que de los 1000$ Oz...¿Qué sucede entonces?

Pues que el oro en la mentalidad de la sociedad no es lo que era, y no se considera como "dinero" o reserva de valor en la calle, nadie le hace ascos evidentemente, pero tampoco nadie se plantea el motivo de que valga más o menos...no preocupa lo suficiente, y por eso su manipulación no levanta demasiado polvo, como si sucede con el petróleo por ejemplo, ya que duele a cualquier ciudadano su mangoneo.

Ya jueves!!, venga que no queda nada. 

un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, tú sueles aplicar una lógica bastante "ortodoxa" y, quizás, algunas de las cosas que comentamos por aquí te parezcan "paranoicas" o, por los menos, "exageradas"... Bien, es una opinión respetable como cualquier otra. Ahora bien, yo no tengo ni idea de lo "familiarizado" que puedas estar con los temas militares o con la Geopolítica en general, pero en el primer apartado tengo mis dudas... Tampoco le concedo mayor importancia y cada cual tiene que dedicarse a aquello que le merezca la pena.

Sin embargo, yo SÍ que estoy bastante por encima de la "media" -que es ESCASA...- en estos temas y creo que tengo una opinión bastante más "puesta" en este aspecto... Y te diré que desde la Crisis de los Misiles de Cuba -y ha llovido...- NO recuerdo NADA parecido a la tensión que se está viviendo en el mundo y que es un escenario que recuerda a los años previos que desencadenaron las dos Guerras Mundiales, especialmente la I WW.

El hecho de que haya unas potencias dominantes NO es "excluyente"... Me explico: EE.UU. es muy superior al resto, pero eso no le evitaría ser prácticamente destruida y Rusia es MUY SUPERIOR al Reino Unido.

Y te recuerdo que sobre el "papel", durante la II WW, Alemania era MUY INFERIOR a los países a los que declaró la guerra y ello no fue impedimiento para que la iniciará. Lo mismo se puede decir con respecto al Japón. En la I WW, el proceso fue diferente, pero la diferencia de poderío militar NO impidió la guerra.

En mi modesta opinión, para evitar una Guerra Mundial es "interesante" que exista un Bipolarismo, es decir dos fuerzas similares, aunque ello conlleve inconvenientes como la llamada "Guerra Fría". En fin, lo mejor es que se vaya "relajando" el ambiente, pero lo que yo sé (con datos) es que todo "Dios" se está reamando fuertemente, a pesar de que tienen otras necesidades más perentorias y eso se hace por "ALGO"...

Y dejo un artículo que reafirma lo que solemos escribir al respecto...

- Precio del oro en mínimos de 40 años ajustado a la inflación

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jun 2015)

La verdad es que fernando en estos temas nos lleva mucha ventaja, y lo que comenta aqui concuerda con lo poquisimo que he leido, en especial, que aunque USA sea superior a todo el resto del mundo junto, podria quedar destruida en un conflicto militar.

Voy a comentar algo de memoria (si meto la pata corrigeme, Fernando), pero he leido que los MIRV modernos de Rusia equipados con ICBMs tienen una capacidad minima de impacto en USA estimada en 350 impactos nucleares, con una fuerza devastadora (asociada a los kilotons) equivalente a 40 Nagasakis.

Joer, uno piensa: son la ... ! Pero si miras lo de usa, ya acojona definitivamente. Lei que la minima capacidad de impacto de los usanos sobre Rusia, entre ICBMs, aire y naval, es de 2526 impactos, con el equivalente a... 30000 Nagasakis!!!!! 

Asi que Rusia quedaria absolutamente destruida, pero lo mismo pasaria con USA, por los efectos de la radiacion, fenomenos electromagneticos, etc., etc.. 

Creo que como comenta fernando, y en la opinion de un lego en la material, el bipolarismo existente ha hecho que desde hace ya unos cuarenta anyos (o incluso mas porque pensandolo bien Vietnam entraria dentro de esta categoria), estemos asistiendo a las famosas "proxy wars", una forma de dirimir contenciosos a traves de conflicos en terceros paises como Vietnam, Irak, Afganistan, Siria y... Ucrania.

Leia tambien a un articulista, pero ahi tengo que profundizar con tiempo, que el uso de armamento nuclear en un inicio podria desembocar en una escalada incontrolable, pero que tambien habia la posibilidad de una estrategia para evitar la escalada. Os enlazare el enlace, esta relacionado con unas simulaciones realizadas desde Dinamarca, que no he acabado de leer...

Lo que son las cosas, a la vejez viruela, me esta entrando el gusanillo...

buen fin de semana a todos (por estos lares, manyana empiezo)

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo un artículo que reafirma lo que solemos escribir al respecto...
> 
> - Precio del oro en mínimos de 40 años ajustado a la inflación
> 
> Saludos.



Un gráfico muy clarificador de lo que estamos comentando, es para guardarlo en la retina cada vez que nos digamos a nosotros mismos que el oro está caro.

Es evidente que los articulistas son pro oro, sin embargo aquí ya nos olíamos algo parecido.

En cuanto a geopolítica *fernando*, te puedo asegurar...pienso ya lo sabes...no sé hacer la o con un canuto. Generalmente huyo de esa información, pues soy muy malo para filtrarla, dada la cantidad y complejidad de la misma.

Por cierto comentáis que hay la posibilidad de que el mundo se vaya al carajo a base de pepinazos nucleares...me gustaría lanzaros una cuestión.

Cuando estudiaba física, recuerdo una explicación sobre pulsos electromagnéticos y como estos destruían todo microchip que no estuviera encerrado en una "jaula de Faraday" , y como se podían generar estos pulsos de manera artificial y no destructiva de vida.

¿sería posible un ataque masivo de este tipo de artefactos generadores de pulsos electromagnéticos, para anular la capacidad de ataque de un país en un primer momento, para luego bombardearlo en un segundo? 

adjunto lo que he encontrado en Wikipedia...sé que no es el mejor enlace sobre esto, pero ya admito que no tengo ni pajolera.

Pulso electromagnÃ©tico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ahí os dejo un par de enlaces interesantes...
> 
> - inteligencia financiera global: La monstruosa deuda mundial
> 
> ...



¿ 2017/2018 ?...:|


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Jun 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando estudiaba física, recuerdo una explicación sobre pulsos electromagnéticos y como estos destruían todo microchip que no estuviera encerrado en una "jaula de Faraday" , y como se podían generar estos pulsos de manera artificial y no destructiva de vida.
> 
> ¿sería posible un ataque masivo de este tipo de artefactos generadores de pulsos electromagnéticos, para anular la capacidad de ataque de un país en un primer momento, para luego bombardearlo en un segundo?



La mejor forma de generar un pulso electromagnético es detonando una bomba nuclear fuera de la atmosfera. Te doy otro link de wikipedia:Ataque de pulso electromagnÃ©tico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

_[...] todas las potencias nucleares de primer orden han incorporado a su arsenal armas capaces de producirlo. Rusia, en particular, dispone de al menos un regimiento misilístico completo para la ejecución de esta clase de ataques, además de un cierto número adicional de armas de este tipo desplegadas en sus submarinos de tipo SLBM.[...] 

[...]En la actualidad, aún no se conoce ninguna defensa eficaz contra este tipo de ataque, para cuya ejecución sólo se requiere una bomba termonuclear de potencia intermedia (en el rango del megatón) y un cohete capaz de elevarla a unos 300-500 km sobre el área objetivo mediante un tiro balístico de alto ángulo parcialmente orbital o suborbital. Es posible proteger instalaciones o vehículos individuales contra el mismo mediante el uso de técnicas específicas, como la Caja Faraday, pero no una nación completa.[...]_

Alcance de una bomba PEM (en las zonas de >1000 voltios/metro falla cualquier aparato, en las zonas de >4000 voltios/metro quedan destruidos):






*Edito:* En definitiva, con 3 ó 4 pepinazos lanzados estratégicamente pueden enviar al planeta a la edad de piedra, a lo que habría que sumarle las explosiones de todas las centrales del mundo al no poder desconectarlas apropiadamente. :ouch:


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2015)

*cegador* pues gracias por el aporte, más o menos era lo que yo recordaba de mis tiempos de instituto.

Yo veo más probable un ataque de este tipo, que un holocausto nuclear masivo...¿de que sirve un planeta contaminado durante cientos de años con radiación?...
sin embargo un ataque de este estilo, dejaría KO al sistema de gobierno / militar, y permitiría una intervención de las "élites" militares, que serían recibidas como "salvadores", al traer comida/energía/infraestructuras...al pueblo/masa...del estilo de los paracaídas con víveres en zonas arrasadas por guerras etc.

Es solo una opinión, que seguro esté muy lejos de lo que pudiera pasar algún día "lejano", pero está bien entender un poco la física del evento.

Un saludo

*edito para no recomendar la compra de parcelas próxima a centrales nucleares*


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Jun 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *cegador* pues gracias por el aporte, más o menos era lo que yo recordaba de mis tiempos de instituto.
> 
> Yo veo más probable un ataque de este tipo, que un holocausto nuclear masivo...¿de que sirve un planeta contaminado durante cientos de años con radiación?...
> sin embargo un ataque de este estilo, dejaría KO al sistema de gobierno / militar, y permitiría una intervención de las "élites" militares, que serían recibidas como "salvadores", al traer comida/energía/infraestructuras...al pueblo/masa...del estilo de los paracaídas con víveres en zonas arrasadas por guerras etc.
> ...



He editado... leete el final, porque si hay un PEM, todas las centrales nucleares que estén en la zona de influencia se van a la mierda y eso significa
explosiones nucleares, radiación a cascoporro, varios síndromes de China a la vez :::::: y sin posibilidad de pararlos porque cualquier cosa electrónica estará estropeada (transportes, herramientas...)

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 19:09 ----------

Junta mentalmente el plano anterior con este:







Sólo en USA supondría más de 50 centrales nucleares incontraladas a la vez, con el combustible hirviendo y los técnicos viéndolo venir con las manos totalmente atadas porque NADA electrónico funciona.

La humanidad duraría ¿semanas? ¿meses? Sería el MAD MAX.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

Bueno, veo que habéis leído un poco aquí y allá, pero la verdad es que el tema está más adelantado de lo que os podéis imaginar.

Fijaros en este enlace...

- Cinco cosas increíbles sobre la Bomba del Zar, el arma nuclear más potente de la historia

Bien, si en 1961 la Unión Soviética tenía "ESTO"... A ver si os entra en la cabeza que la Tecnología Militar supera en muchas décadas a la Civil. Más sencillo de "entender": NO es lo que "VES", sino lo que NO VES...

Para que os enteréis, las defensas contra el pulso electromagnético ya deben estar desarrolladas, al menos me consta que es así en los EE.UU. donde Lockeed Martin y Boeing ya andaban bastante "avanzados" en... ¡1997-1998!

El arma EMP (misil electromagnético) ya existe desde hace unos pocos años y que también se conoce como la "Bomba del Arco Iris"... Básicamente, y explicado de forma simple, tiene como objetivo destrozar completamente las infraestructuras de cualquier nación, provocando el caos y despoblamiento en las grandes ciudades, amén de una gran mortandad por hambre, epidemias, aniquilación económica y desestructuración social...

Conseguido esto, y ya en una primera fase, qué impide lanzar ataques nucleares que NO precisarían de gran intensidad o paketazo te piensas que la guerra se acabaría sólo con eso... Cualquier estratega militar sabe que la finalidad última es destruir toda la capacidad de combate del adversario.

Precisamente, la mejor defensa contra un arma EMP es el retorno al "pasado": ejércitos de infantería o de cuerpos especiales, luego tácticas guerrilleras y que tan buen resultado están dando en Afgánistan...

Y luego una "reflexión": Si tanto la Unión Soviética como los EE.UU./OTAN han sido incapaces de controlar un territorio relativamente "pequeño" como Afganistán, ¿cómo podrían hacerlo en grandes extensiones como China, Rusia o los EE.UU.?

¡Ah! antes de que me pase: hasta un "enano" como Corea del Norte ya ha desarrollado un arma EMP...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 19:44 ----------

# El hombre dubitativo: Las fechas que apuntas son las que ahora son más "pronosticadas", especialmente 2017... En lo personal, esperaré al 2016 para ver si las "mates" han funcionado. Si todo va "bien" -ojalá que NO...-, en el 2018 se empezaría a notar el "aliento" del "LOBO" y en el 2020 esto tendría que finalizar o dar paso a algo NUEVO y que sería muy diferente a lo que conocemos. Más no te puedo decir, te puedo explicar lo sucedido en el pasado según mis "recuentos", pero el futuro sólo puede "prospeccionarse". Luego, se acertará o no, aunque en el "timing" en los mercados he sido más bien regular... En períodos más largos me ha ido mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (11 Jun 2015)

Joder, qué buen cuerpo se me ha quedado con todo lo que estáis contando, los PEM, los PAM y los PUM :|

Y por cierto, interesantísimo sino fuera por el acojone que entra.. los usanos estarán un poco más preparados, pero imagino que solo a nivel gubernamental y headquaters, pero el resto de la pipol lo tiene tan crudo como nosotros, en caso que a alguien le dé por aliviar el paro a base de bombazos..

Y el problema es que no puede uno hacer la del avestruz y conviene estar al menos un poquillo preparado por lo que pueda pasar en un minuto y luego que no pase nada, a estar todo el resto de la vida lamentando no haberse preparado para ese minuto! 

Mañana me voy al Makro y unas cuantas laticas de kilo de fabada Litoral caen! 

Fernando y el resto, sois cojonudos! seguir aportando que a muchos nos hacéis pensar más allá de lo visible!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 Jun 2015)

Xpiro dijo:


> Joder, qué buen cuerpo se me ha quedado con todo lo que estáis contando, los PEM, los PAM y los PUM :|
> 
> Y por cierto, interesantísimo sino fuera por el acojone que entra.. los usanos estarán un poco más preparados, pero imagino que solo a nivel gubernamental y headquaters, pero el resto de la pipol lo tiene tan crudo como nosotros, en caso que a alguien le dé por aliviar el paro a base de bombazos..
> 
> ...



Haga como yo, que siempre tengo disponibles un par de botellas de buen Single Malt escocés.

El día que empiecen los petardazos veré el Armagedon con "otros" ojos 

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. De los hilos más interesantes del foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Haga como yo, que siempre tengo disponibles un par de botellas de buen Single Malt escocés.
> 
> El día que empiecen los petardazos veré el Armagedon con "otros" ojos
> 
> Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. De los hilos más interesantes del foro.



¡COPIÓN!... En este hilo debatimos también sobre el Whisky y este tema. Y es que aquí me parece que lo que menos tratamos es el Oro. Recuerdo que fue con el conforero karlilatúnya, aunque ya hace algún tiempo, pero vamos que si tiene que llegar uno se cogerá su Blue Label y lo verá con otros "ojos"...)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Aquí os dejo una selección de informaciones...

Aunque ya hemos debatido sobre ello, NO está de más para aquellos foreros que se van incorporando al hilo...

- NO DEJES QUE TE ENGAÃ‘EN: ESTOS SON LOS PEORES TERRORISTAS DE LA HISTORIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Bueno, esto ya EXISTE prácticamente en todos los países "desarrollados" y en China también. No sé a qué viene publicitarlo si ya se conocen los manejos que hacen por allí...

- CHINA LANZA UNA “POLICÃA DE INTERNET” |

Ya que hemos tratado sobre las "nuevas" armas, dejo esto...

- CHINA REALIZA PRUEBAS DE UN MISTERIOSO VEHÃCULO DE ATAQUE |

Muy CURIOSO este artículo y que nos indica que la India está comprando Plata de forma MASIVA... ¿Por qué? ¿Futuro desabastecimiento?

- Indian Silver Demand Explodes to US Silver Owners

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, veo que habéis leído un poco aquí y allá, pero la verdad es que el tema está más adelantado de lo que os podéis imaginar.
> 
> Fijaros en este enlace...
> 
> ...



Aún hay tiempo de hacer los deberes, lo mejor que se pueda...:|

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 21:54 ----------

Precisamente veo que lo mejor de este hilo, son las experiencias y consejos vertidos en el el...lo de los MP's es importante también, pero algo secundario...o no...


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Menudo tema lleváis, no me extraña que más de alguno haya ido a comprobar que las botellas de whisky siguen en su sitio (en mi caso, a veces "desaparecen" por arte de magia, jeje)

Como siempre, los usanos nos llevan años de ventaja, me parece que entre el 2009 y el 2012 aprobaron una ley para que todas las instalaciones clave (incluidas las centrales nucleares) se protegieran contra pulsos electromagnéticos, claro, utilizaron como excusa el aumento en la actividad solar, pero creo que hay otras cosas detrás de ello.

Y bien, tampoco os preocupéis por que un PEM se cargue las instalaciones nucleares, podría dejarlas fuera de servicio al no poder inyectar energía a la red y se puede cargar los trafos, pero debido a la configuración de éstas, no es posible que un PEM consiga atravesar los muros de hormigón, además la ferralla de los muros serviría como jaula de Faraday. Es decir, las centrales podrían ir a una parada segura y mantener refrigerando el combustible, eso sí, quedarían a expensas de las reservas de diesel (unos 10 días) y la facilidad con que le puedan llevar combustible sería clave. A partir de entonces, si que hay que salir por patas.

Hay muchas instalaciones que soportan diversos ataques, de hecho los edificios del 112 están concebidos de una manera similar y están preparados para soportar ataques de ese tipo y directos ("terrorismo"), por eso la manera en que cayeron las torres gemelas hace dudar las versiones oficiales ya que pareció una demolición desde el interior, en un principio esas torres estaban diseñadas para soportar sin caerse un ataque de ese tipo (hay edificios que se diseñan a prueba de impactos de un 747y las nucleares son de ese tipo).

Pero una cosa no quita la otra, un PEM en una ciudad la dejaría kaput y la inmensa mayoría de instalaciones dejarían de funcionar, eso ocasionaría un caos, que no haría falta invadir dicha ciudad, la misma gente se mataría una a la otra.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aún hay tiempo de hacer los deberes, lo mejor que se pueda...:|
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 21:54 ----------
> 
> Precisamente veo que lo mejor de este hilo, son las experiencias y consejos vertidos en el el...lo de los MP's es importante también, pero algo secundario...o no...



Este hilo ya tiene un "formato" desde el inicio y, efectivamente, los MPs van pasando a ser "actores secundarios", pero de tanto en tanto recordamos cómo conformaron el Bimetalismo mundial hasta hace pocas décadas y, seguramente, volverán a tener su "esplendor", aunque no sé si más temprano o más tarde...

En cualquier caso, es que sería muy aburrido seguir las cotizaciones diarias, insistir en lo de las manipulaciones y monopolizar de informaciones metaleras "interesadas"... En momentos puntuales podemos tratar dichas cuestiones, pero lo mejor es seguir como hasta y entonces los MPs incluso son más "digeribles" para aquellos que no creen en ellos o por lo menos están dudosos. Afortunadamente, aquí NO vendemos MPs, es decir NO hacemos negocio, así que si los recomendamos o aconsejamos es porque estamos libres de "dolo"...:no:

Mira, amigo, tampoco hagas mucho caso a las "predicciones" porque prospeccionar el futuro es muy complejo y el "Fin del Mundo" es algo que algún día llegará, pero vete a saber cuándo... pero por hacer los "deberes" para los días "previos" tampoco se pierde nada... ¿No?ienso:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 22:21 ----------

# Refinanciado: ¿"Desaparecen"? Tú sabrás, vamos SEGURO...:XX::XX::XX: pero al pobre vendedor que le ofrecistes ¡agua! que le "registren"...:XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡COPIÓN!... En este hilo debatimos también sobre el Whisky y este tema. Y es que aquí me parece que lo que menos tratamos es el Oro. Recuerdo que fue con el conforero karlilatúnya, aunque ya hace algún tiempo, pero vamos que si tiene que llegar uno se cogerá su Blue Label y lo verá con otros "ojos"...)
> 
> Saludos.




Lo desconocía. Me he enganchado al hilo este año en curso y mi pereza genética ha impedido que sea capaz de leer todo el hilo desde sus orígenes.
Mea culpa.


----------



## karlilatúnya (12 Jun 2015)

Veo que Fernando tiene buena memoria,doy fe de ello...hasta de whisky hablamos jajaja
Dios nos pille confesados,con MPS,atunes,medicinas y whisky...sobre todo
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rescate de Grecia: ¿Y si en vez de Grexit tenemos Grimbo? La crisis griega puede eternizarse, según Citi. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Por si algunos piensan que "SÓLO" se van a centrar en el efectivo...

- Japón discute con EEUU y China reglas comunes para las monedas virtuales Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo un artículo que reafirma lo que solemos escribir al respecto...
> 
> - Precio del oro en mínimos de 40 años ajustado a la inflación
> 
> Saludos.



¿hay un gráfico igual inflación/plata por algún sitio? 

Me interesa ver cómo se ha comportado ienso:


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> ¿hay un gráfico igual inflación/plata por algún sitio?
> 
> Me interesa ver cómo se ha comportado ienso:



Me auto respondo ::

Silver, Bubble, Housing, Dollar, Manipulation, Myths, Bonds, Pop







¿qué os parece en comparación con ladel oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Me auto respondo ::
> 
> Silver, Bubble, Housing, Dollar, Manipulation, Myths, Bonds, Pop
> 
> ...



Pues, vistos los gráficos pocas dudas hay: ambos MPs están muy baratos...ienso: Y la Plata especialmente, pero en estos momentos, para quienes van ya bien servidos en este metal, lo mejor es orientarse hacia el Oro...ienso:

Gracias por el aporte y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## amador (12 Jun 2015)

cegador: muy bueno el gráfico que has puesto !!! Por apuntar algo, creo que la plata sale mucho más barata entre otras cosas porque esta comparación arranca en 1970 que fue justo un valle en el ratio oro/plata. Estaba a 20. Hoy está por encima de 60.







Lo de las dos curvas en la plata, CPI-U y ShadowStats no se si lo entiendo del todo. ¿Son dos índices de precios al consumo diferentes? Si es eso, el Shadows nos mostraría que la plata ahora está muy barata. Y el CPI no tanto. No me cuadra, con la del Oro que pone que está en CPI y el ratio oro/plata.

Luego me gustaría saber si alguien tiene información, si desde esos años la minería de la plata se ha vuelto más eficiente que la del oro (en términos energéticos por ejemplo), o la eficiencia ha evolucionado en las dos por igual. ¿Y el tema de reservas de ambos minerales? ¿Cuál está peor?

fernandojcg: cuando hablas de mejor orientarse hacia el oro si ya se tiene plata, ¿de que ratios estás hablando en l'euros en una cartera personal?

Por cierto, me han llegado unos poquitos Soberanos que compré (siguiendo el consejo de fernando y otros del foro) y me he quedado despagado. Son un poco feuchos :-o Me gusta más el color dorado puro  ja ja ja

Como los alean sólo con cobre (en vez de cobre y plata como en la joyería tradicional) quedan más parecidos al cobre que al oro.

Los 1/4 onza de canguro los tenían a muy buen precio en una web alemana. Salía el premium casi igual que en los Soberanos. Vosotros tenéis mucha más experiencia, y supongo que cuando decís que el Soberano tendría mucha mejor salida en tiempos de crisis es verdad. Pero, ¿no sería equivalente o incluso mejor 1/4 de canguro al ser oro puro que no necesita refinarse para alguna aplicación?

Gracias por vuestros mensajes. Voy aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> Los 1/4 onza de canguro los tenían a muy buen precio en una web alemana. Salía el premium casi igual que en los Soberanos. Vosotros tenéis mucha más experiencia, y supongo que cuando decís que el Soberano tendría mucha mejor salida en tiempos de crisis es verdad. Pero, ¿no sería equivalente o incluso mejor 1/4 de canguro al ser oro puro que no necesita refinarse para alguna aplicación?



Como ya sabes cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, fernando y otros co-foreros de amplia experiencia son muy pro-soberanos, pero hay opiniones para todos los gustos. En mi caso por ejemplo, he acumulado sobretodo Krugers (aleados, mas resistentes, en Ozs enteras y 1/4s), pero a partir de cierta cantidad quise diversificar y últimamente tiro mucho de Maples (que son Au .9999), y el color es precioso, pero a mi, lo que me sigue impresionando es el peso, y en esto tanto da aleado como puro.

Personalmente, no me convence lo de los soberanos, por ningún motivo en especial. Simplemente preferí los Krugers por ser la mas mundialmente conocida y resistentes, y últimamente las Maples por ser las de mas pureza. Según el peso que le des a un criterio u otro, optarás por un tipo de moneda u otra. Por ejemplo, próximamente me trasladaré a UK, y ahí la compra de monedas de la Royal Mint tiene un trato fiscal muy favorable, por lo que posiblemente seguiré con alguna moneda de UK, quizás incluso con soberanos... 

En resumen, define un escenario y a partir de ahí sigue tu propio criterio.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Hola, amador: Todo lo que preguntas ya se ha tratado en este hilo y, en cualquier caso, de tanto en tanto lo vamos "actualizando". Responder a todo lo que preguntas me llevaría bastante tiempo y, además, sería reiterativo, algo que me molesta particularmente, ya que implica quitarme tiempo. Espero que lo entiendas y si algún conforero desea entrar en el "detalle" ya lo hará. Sin embargo, te responderé brevemente a algunas cuestiones:

- Las empresas iINTENTAN por pura "lógica" ser cada vez más eficientes y es que "números" son "números"... En la Minería se ha logrado una gran eficiencia, pero claro cada vez es más dífícil extraer cuando los recursos se están agotando...

El Oro es menos abundante, ya que es "exógeno" a la Tierra, pero eso es lo menos importante, ya que se estima que sigue existiendo el mismo Oro desde que se le concedió "valor", es decir hace milenios, y SIEMPRE se le podrá fijar un precio "X"... Ten en cuenta que no se recicla, al menos en una cantidad significativa.

La Plata, siendo mucho más abundante, tiene el gran "problema" de que tiene un gran uso industrial, aparte de haber formado parte durante muchos milenios de la composición de la moneda "normal"... Además, se especula en un posible Peak de la misma en pocas décadas.

En las "oreras" los costes de extracción están en el limite y aún pueden mantener precios ligeramente más bajos. En cambio, en la Plata, los "números" ya NO SALEN...

- El ratio histórico de la Plata vs Oro es difícil de que pueda darse... ¿O No?, pero desde luego entiendo que actualmente es muy alto y NO se justifica, al menos para mí. Eso de comprar en función del ratio lo dejo para que cada cual lo analice y tome su propia decisión al respecto. Yo, en el Oro, siempre me he guiado más por el ratio Oro vs Petróleo y también está más que debatido en este hilo...

Cuando digo que es me mejor orientarse ahora hacia el Oro es porque la situación financiera mundial "aconseja" buscar "refugio" en el mismo, pero tener algo de Plata tampoco te hará "daño"...

- Lo de los Soberanos y otras monedas similares es una "apreciación" personal y cuyos "fundamentos" ya se analizaron y explicaron en su momento. Dicho esto, cada cual es muy libre de elegir el "formato" donde se sienta más cómodo. Yo tengo claro que NUNCA tendré esas monedas tan "feas" como las de "inversión" de Oro.

Que los Soberanos son más "feuchos", pues los que nos dedicamos a la Numismatica los valoramos mucho más e incluso, a veces, pagamos un "plus" por tenerlos. Para que veas...

Además, una de las monedas de Oro más reconocidas mundialmente es la Krugerrand y ésta tiene una Onza de Oro y el resto aleación de Cobre...

En fin, amador, insisto en que compres lo que a ti te convenza. Aquí escribimos y damos nuestra opinión personal, pero no por ello se nos tiene que seguir a "pies juntillas"... Vamos, que si te digo que mañana se acaba el mundo y hay que tirarse por el balcón, ¿verdad que no me harías ni puto caso? Pues, salvando las "distancias", lo aplicas a otras cosas que podamos comentar. SIEMPRE he dicho que la finalidad del hilo es que, precisamente, la gente PIENSE por sí misma...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (12 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> cegador: muy bueno el gráfico que has puesto !!! Por apuntar algo, creo que la plata sale mucho más barata entre otras cosas porque esta comparación arranca en 1970 que fue justo un valle en el ratio oro/plata. Estaba a 20. Hoy está por encima de 60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Intentare aclararte unos puntos: el CPI-U y ShadowStats son índices de precios al consumo diferentes. El CPI-U es el oficial del gobierno usano y el shadowsStat es el el confeccionado por John williams en "Shadow Government Statistics" donde dado los múltiples cambios en los criterios de cálculo en el IPC y su tendencia a "laminar" la inflación confecciono su propio indice de precios al consumo siguiendo la metodología *original* en 1980 (creo recordar de memoria). Es decir nos muestra la inflación como sería medida si se hubiese mantenido la metodología. Bastante ilustrativo no.

Sobre la eficiencia minera no creo que haya grandes diferencias en la eficiencia minera del Oro y la plata, pero si deberías tener en cuenta que sobre el 60% de la producción minera de plata es como subproducto de explotaciones donde la producción primaria es otro metal (Oro, cobre y Zinc me viene a la memoria).

Sobre ratios cada persona es un mundo. El mio esta ahora sobre 24 onzas de plata por cada una de oro y planeo aumentarla hasta 30 y como dice Fernando a partir de ciertos volúmenes conviene centrarse más en el oro (a menos que tengas servicio de custodia externo o Etf )

A mi gusta mucho la moneda pequeña de oro histórica como los soberanos y los tipo 20 francos (vrenelis, gallos, napoleones, 20 liras italianas, francos belgas,etc) que pueden encontrarse con poco premiun y son muy conocidas. Ademas a ser aleladas tiene un plus de resistencia sobre las monedas de oro puro. Por eso mismo prefiero los kruger y Aguilas a filarmonicas, maples y nugets. La ventaja de que el oro puro sea mejor para alguna aplicación, pues posiblemente pero dudo que sea relevante, lo más normal es que estas monedas se guarden, no se fundan.


Ups; Fernando se me ha adelantado, mis disculpas...


----------



## oinoko (12 Jun 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> , y últimamente las Maples por ser las de mas pureza.



Sin intención de chafarte la guitarra...
Es cierto que las Maples de plata son las mas puras (99,99%), pero en oro no es cierto. Hay muchas monedas de oro con 4 nueves, que recuerde ahora:

Kanguros, lunares I y II, Fuji Takus , Andorra Eagles y seguro algunas más.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Jun 2015)

Spoiler



Bueno, veo que habéis leído un poco aquí y allá, pero la verdad es que el tema está más adelantado de lo que os podéis imaginar.

Fijaros en este enlace...

- Cinco cosas increíbles sobre la Bomba del Zar, el arma nuclear más potente de la historia

Bien, si en 1961 la Unión Soviética tenía "ESTO"... A ver si os entra en la cabeza que la Tecnología Militar supera en muchas décadas a la Civil. Más sencillo de "entender": NO es lo que "VES", sino lo que NO VES...

Para que os enteréis, las defensas contra el pulso electromagnético ya deben estar desarrolladas, al menos me consta que es así en los EE.UU. donde Lockeed Martin y Boeing ya andaban bastante "avanzados" en... ¡1997-1998!

El arma EMP (misil electromagnético) ya existe desde hace unos pocos años y que también se conoce como la "Bomba del Arco Iris"... Básicamente, y explicado de forma simple, tiene como objetivo destrozar completamente las infraestructuras de cualquier nación, provocando el caos y despoblamiento en las grandes ciudades, amén de una gran mortandad por hambre, epidemias, aniquilación económica y desestructuración social...

Conseguido esto, y ya en una primera fase, qué impide lanzar ataques nucleares que NO precisarían de gran intensidad o paketazo te piensas que la guerra se acabaría sólo con eso... Cualquier estratega militar sabe que la finalidad última es destruir toda la capacidad de combate del adversario.

Precisamente, la mejor defensa contra un arma EMP es el retorno al "pasado": ejércitos de infantería o de cuerpos especiales, luego tácticas guerrilleras y que tan buen resultado están dando en Afgánistan...

Y luego una "reflexión": Si tanto la Unión Soviética como los EE.UU./OTAN han sido incapaces de controlar un territorio relativamente "pequeño" como Afganistán, ¿cómo podrían hacerlo en grandes extensiones como China, Rusia o los EE.UU.?

¡Ah! antes de que me pase: hasta un "enano" como Corea del Norte ya ha desarrollado un arma EMP...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 19:44 ----------

# El hombre dubitativo: Las fechas que apuntas son las que ahora son más "pronosticadas", especialmente 2017... En lo personal, esperaré al 2016 para ver si las "mates" han funcionado. Si todo va "bien" -ojalá que NO...-, en el 2018 se empezaría a notar el "aliento" del "LOBO" y en el 2020 esto tendría que finalizar o dar paso a algo NUEVO y que sería muy diferente a lo que conocemos. Más no te puedo decir, te puedo explicar lo sucedido en el pasado según mis "recuentos", pero el futuro sólo puede "prospeccionarse". Luego, se acertará o no, aunque en el "timing" en los mercados he sido más bien regular... En períodos más largos me ha ido mejor.

Saludos



Con todo respeto Fernando.

Os estáis olvidando de la segunda y tercera letra del NBQ.

Sobre todo de la segunda: biológica. La guerra biológica es casi tan antigua como la humanidad. Los tercios españoles envíaban a putas gonococicas o sifilíticas contra las tropas francesas...sabían que una tropa enferma es una tropa débil...y por tanto con la moral baja.

No en vano en el hilo de Ucrania ya se viene advirtiendo de la construcción de laboratorios clandestinos tanto en Ucrania como en Georgia. A la par que se produce la entrada de ayuda, letal y no letal, también se produce la entrada de otro tipo de "bichos" terriblemente letales...

Decir que los yankis han destacado siempre en esta disciplina...

Porqué será??? :rolleye:

En cuanto a lo que comentais de la guerra nuclear. La estrategia yanki actual, lo digo en mayúsculas, CONTEMPLA EL USO DE LA GUERRA NUCLEAR, que quede claro. La prueba del algodón es el despliegue del mal llamado "escudo de defensa de la otan". No es un escudo defensivo. Muy al contrario su despliegue es el que es ...y habla bien a las claras de la intencionalidad del anglosionismo. QUE NO ES OTRA QUE SUPRIMIR LOS EFECTOS DE LA RESPUESTA RUSA Y CHINA...asegurandose así dar un golpe de carácter nuclear estratégico sin una respuesta equivalente... o al menos y dada la superior tecnológia misilistica rusa, una respuesta disminuida.

Y eso existe porque las mentes anglosionistas LO CONTEMPLAN COMO UN ESCENARIO FACTIBLE DE RIESGOS CONTROLABLES¡¡¡

Para que nos demos cuenta de con que tipo de personas nos estamos jugando los cuartos.

Para mas desgracia, el bobo solemne firmó la unión de España al escudo de la OTAN, con nocturnidad, alevosía y ensañamiento...que teoricamente equivaldría a admitir en silos españoles (morón...torrejón...rota), o al menos en barcos o plataformas marítimas yankis, el lanzamiento desde territorio/aguas españolas.

Y eso se firmo así, ni mas ni menos, porque SE CONTEMPLA COMO UN POSIBLE ESCENARIO...ya sabeis que misiles rusos llevarán ya programadas las coordenadas de MORON, TORREJON, ROTA...BETERA....etc etc etc

Esto no es más que un reflejo de lo que nos espera... que no es otra cosa que la gobernanza mundial o NOM. (NWO)

No es magufada...a las pruebas me remito...allá cada cual si no quiere ver.

Por otro lado, hay también un arma mortífera y destructiva que siempre se olvida o se cita de soslayo.

EL *HAARP*...las ondas de baja frecuencia capaces de actuar en movimiento armónico acelerado sobre las placas tectónicas terrestres...provocando seismos y erupciones:

"El Proyecto HAARP que nace del ingenio y las patentes secuestradas por la CIA a quien fue el mayor de los genios de la historia moderna Nikola Tesla y que si bien en un principio el gobierno de los EEUU alegó que este proyecto era solo una tecnología para el estudio de las capas altas de la atmosfera, en su transfondo esconde una poderosa arma geoterrorista tanto ofensiva como defensiva, que es capaz de bombardear el subsuelo de una zona o ciudad previamente seleccionada, con una rafaga de ondas electromagnéticas de MIL MILLONES DE WATIOS de potencia y de muy baja frecuencia (2,4 Hz) y a una profundidad de al rededor de 10 kms. provocando así la ruptura de las rocas del subsuelo a esa profundidad por el famoso efecto de frecuancias de resonancia, al igual que podemos romper una copa de vidrio aplicandole la frecuencia óptima de resonancia de la misma."

El hijoputismo humano no tiene límite.


" Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro."

A. Einstein


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Todo lo que nos comenta ya lo hemos tocado en el hilo. ¿Sabes? Hay foreros que os habéis incorporado hace poco tiempo a este hilo, pero ya desde el anterior (el Iº) venimos dando la "vara"... En cualquier caso, tampoco está de más irnos "actualizando" con comentarios como el que nos obsequias y así mantenemos "vivos" los distintos temas.

Por cierto, aquí ya hice referencia a la "Gripe Española" y cómo aconteció... Más CLARO, "AGUA"... También hemos tratado sobre Rota, el HAARP, etc. Pocas "cosas", B-R-A-X-T-O-N, se nos "pasan", pero lógicamente todo NO podemos abarcarlo... Por eso mismo son NECESARIAS colaboraciones como las tuyas y que van reemplazando a aquellos conforeros que ya no participan en el hilo, pero que han dejado su HUELLA y que siempre tendremos presente.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jun 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Sin intención de chafarte la guitarra...
> Es cierto que las Maples de plata son las mas puras (99,99%), pero en oro no es cierto. Hay muchas monedas de oro con 4 nueves, que recuerde ahora:
> 
> Kanguros, lunares I y II, Fuji Takus , Andorra Eagles y seguro algunas más.
> ...



Ok, es cierto que confundí su "excepcionalidad" con las de plata, no sabia que había otras igual de puras, gracias. y tranquilo, no me chafas la guitarra ;-) lo importante, para mi, es que eran puras, baratas y relativamente conocidas.


----------



## amador (12 Jun 2015)

mochuelo: entonces si te he entendido bien el índice ShadowStats que aparece en la gráfica de precios de la plata sería el equivalente al CPI-1980 que aparece en la del Oro. Y el que sería diferente sería el CPI-U. ¿Es así?

fernandojcf: entiendo tu razonamiento, de hecho cuando era joven me gustaba coleccionar sellos. Lo que pasa que buscaba un "solo" sello de cada, no compraba 10 iguales normalmente. No se si en monedas en igual, si te gusta una moneda por cuestiones únicas de coleccionismo te compras una solo. Claro, al combinar las dos cosas, coleccionismo y reserva de capital pues supongo que entonces si procede comprar más de una y además de la que te gustan por valores numismáticos.

Como bien dices es cuestión de gustos y apreciaciones. Lo de la durabilidad no le veo tanto sentido en la actualidad, esto se guarda y no se toca (no se circulan como en la antigüedad). Más bien es el gusanillo ese del coleccionismo que es algo muy entretenido y bonito, pero hay que saber, sino puedes meter la pata, y ya no me queda tiempo para tanto ... (ya paso bastante trago cuando recibo una moneda e intento comprobar que sea de oro y no me hayan timado)

Lo de "exógeno" del oro y "no" de la plata no pillo a que te refieres.

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jun 2015)

Hola a todos. Sois realmente cojonudos, y que hayan personas como vosotros me hace mantener la esperanza, porque digo yo, habra mas como vosotros por esos mundos de Dios.

En referencia al comentario de B-R-A-X-T-O-N, de no olvidarnos de la B y la Q, me ha hecho recorder la combinacion de ambas transformandose en N, jejeeje... me refiero al uso de la nanotecnologia con fines militares.

Recientemente lei esto publicado en "Despierta al future":

Despierta al futuro: Nuevo camuflaje de invisibilidad con fines bÃ©licos listo en 18 meses

Y os dejo estos links que he encontrado y he lido por encima... apuntando a lograr la "invisibilidad" para los radares como uno de los desarrollos en marcha, junto a muchos otros. De momento se ha trabajado con nuevos materiales mas ligeros y con otras propiedades, pero la proyeccion de la nanotecnologia para uso military e industrial es bastante impresionante.

Military Nanotechnology Applications &bull; TheNanoAge.com

http://ice.chem.wisc.edu/Small Scie...omes_Big_Decisions/Choices_files/Military.pdf

Nanotechnology: Military

Morphing Aircraft

Buen finde


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2015)

Al hilo de lo que comenta *JohnGalt* por cierto, a parte de un personaje imaginario GALT en el 2013 me dio en Nasdaq un 80% de beneficio, siempre que veo tu Nick lo recuerdo.

Al grano, hace unos meses haciendo zapping pillé algo al respecto de la nanotecnología aplicada al uso militar y de espionaje, hablaban de teorías, y de prototipos, "evidentemente nadie va a mostrar sus cartas en esto". Me quedé "acojonado", cuando vi que se podía fabricar teóricamente y con la tecnología actual una mosca/robot, capaz de incorporar una micro cámara/micrófono. Y que incluso era posible infectarla con ántrax o similares, y manejarla desde el otro lado del mundo...vamos, que los drones eran cosa ya de la década pasada.

Luego hicieron una recreación con cucarachas, y otros insectos un poco mayores, que podían cargar un mini explosivo capaz de volar un cuarto entero, o inocular al aire toxinas o virus letales.

Supongo que vosotros estaréis más puestos en el tema, a mi me parecía ciencia ficción, pero viendo como es nuestra especie, que prefiere invertir 1.000.000.000$ en diseñar un arma, antes que tratar de crear una fuente de energía limpia y gratuita...pues seguro que algo de eso habrá.

Cuidado en verano con los mosquitos picones, o con usar una mosca espía para "fichar", los momentos de soledad de la vecina del 3º derecha...que os veo venir.

Buen viernes y entrada de fin de semana a todos, y gracias por aportar, voy leyendo lento, pero lo que leo, queda resumido mentalmente.


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Jun 2015)

John Galt, sí, aquí hay gente cojonuda, pero por esos mundos de Dios no sé...

Os voy a contar una tontería que me ha acontecido hoy, que no es más que una mera anécdota, pero que me confirma que estamos condenados en ciertos asuntos...

Hoy comiendo en el trabajo con compañeros y hablando de todo un poco ha salido el tema de la eliminación de efectivo y me he quedado sorprendido de que les pareciera bien en aras de la lucha contra el fraude fiscal...que si no tienes nada que ocultar no pasa nada, etc etc. Y no estamos hablando de gente sin formación, ni cultura... os aseguro que es gente muy formada, bastante brillante, con tesis doctorales en el ámbito técnico, que hablan idiomas...

La conclusión que sacó es que los que manejan el cotarro harán lo que les dé la gana sin oposición alguna... Me da la sensación que el concepto de libertad individual ha desparecido en gran parte de la población ::´(


----------



## amador (12 Jun 2015)

En la tortura también se ha avanzado mucho.

Esto es el diario El País de hoy, no una página dudosa o sensacionalista.

Así torturaban los médicos tras el 11-S | Ciencia | EL PA

---------- Post added 12-jun-2015 at 19:45 ----------

Esto es de la FOX de hoy.

Este hombre dice que USA es responsable de armar a ISIS. Creo que ya habías comentado algo.

» Bilderberg Kingpin Henry Kissinger Admits ISIS Gets Its Weapons from US Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes comentarios los que he leído, aparte de las aportaciones y que leeré en cuanto pueda. Este hilo está tomando una "dimensión" que es difícil seguirlo a la "coma"... Y supongo que eso es MUY BUENO, al menos para los que nos reunimos por aquí.

# amador: Veo que te sigues implicando en el hilo y te animo a seguir haciéndolo: cuantos más escribamos por aquí más DAÑO le haremos al Sistema y todo lleva su tiempo...

Mira, ShadowStats es la REFERENCIA a seguir en contraposición a los datos oficiales que se publican en los EE.UU. y que son MENTIRA. Lo mismo podríamos aplicar a España y un día entraré en este tema, aunque ya lo hayamos tocado en el pasado.

Verás, resulta que también soy filatélico y NO de "estar por casa", es decir que ya no sé dónde meter los "tochos" de sellos que colecciono. Tengo ahí el mismo "problema" que en las monedas y es que colecciono mucho, pero no tengo tiempo para disfrutar de ello. Bueno, ya queda menos para la jubilación y entonces, si esto no se ha "caído", podré dedicarme a ello. Tú no sabes lo bien que se lo pasa uno contemplando una moneda o un sello, con una buena música de fondo y tomando también, de paso, un buen whisky...

Je,je,je... amador, la Numismatica NO es lo tuyo y no me voy a explayar sobre ello. ¿En qué es igual un Soberano de 1900 a uno 1920? Pues, el diseño es "casi" siempre similar, pero ¿verdad que varían las fechas y que aparecen en las monedas?, aparte de que hubo Cecas diferentes a las del Reino Unido (Sudáfrica, Australia...). En fin, elige el "formato" de moneda que más te convenza, pero para los que aunamos al mismo tiempo "metalero/numismatico" lo tenemos MUY CLARO...

"Exógeno" ya lo define claramente. El Oro es de origen "extraterrestre" y TAMBIÉN ello se comentó y debatió en el hilo, así que no volveré sobre lo mismo...

Je,je,je... soy ex-militar y dentro de la unidad teníamos una operativa muy especial y que incluía el "hacer" prisioneros... A nivel de tortura en los ámbitos militar y policial POCO se puede "inventar". Por ejemplo, a mí, y a muchos policías, nos dejas al "pollo" de Marta del Castillo y te aseguro que en pocos minutos habla por los codos... Y prefiero no entrar en detalles, pero cualquiera que conozca un poco la Historia ya sabe lo que hay a este respecto.

# JohnGalt: Por aquí hay muy buena gente, pero tampoco nos "confundamos", porque si estuviera en mi mano yo haría "pagar" a más de uno pasándolo por la GUILLOTINA. Aunque pueda existir una Justicia "Divina", preferiría aplicarla sin más demora, vamos sin esperar a que vuelva de esas vacaciones "permanentes" que parece disfrutar...

Lo que he aprendido viajando, JohnGalt, es que cuanto más humilde es la gente, mucho mejor ES... El "problema" está más en las sociedades muy desarrolladas donde impera el EGOÍSMO EXTREMO... hasta que a quienes lo practican se la METEN bien dentro y sin vaselina... La gente tiene que volver a ser SOLIDARIA, algo que se veía en nuestro país hace unas décadas, vamos cuando yo era un crío y más tarde un chaval... pero en fin me parece que esa es una "ILUSIÓN" que yo sigo manteniendo a pesar de los pesares, pero tengo claro que me moriré con ella...

# paketazo: Ya lo dije ayer... Realmente, NO os podéis imaginar lo que TIENEN y "algo" SÉ al respecto... Tampoco NADA, aparte de experiencias personales, que no esté al alcance si se busca. Evidentemente, "TODO" no lo conseguirás, pero piezas del "puzzle" ya te aseguro que son accesibles.

# dalmore_12y: Pues tienes razón en lo que comentas, pero también te diré que se puede tener mucha "cultura", pero su aplicación en la vida "real" cuando ésta cambia radicalmente no sirve para casi NADA. Suelen comportarse como unos inútiles, es decir puto GANADO... Si hiciéramos una encuesta "fiable" encontraríamos que Bancolchón tiene más adeptos entre la gente con "poca" cultura que en quienes la "poseen"...

Por eso mismo, observarás que los "metaleros" nos distinguimos claramente del resto de los culturalmente "avanzados"... y es que vamos por DELANTE de ellos... Básicamente, porque razonamos por nosotros mismos y NADIE nos tiene que decir o imponer NADA... Creo que somos una de las mejores expresiones de la libertad individual.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Jun 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> John Galt, sí, aquí hay gente cojonuda, pero por esos mundos de Dios no sé...
> 
> Os voy a contar una tontería que me ha acontecido hoy, que no es más que una mera anécdota, pero que me confirma que estamos condenados en ciertos asuntos...
> 
> ...



Estoy en contra de la eliminación del cash pero... me asaltan varias dudas. Si es cierto que las élites que cortan el bacalao son los mismos que impondrían esta norma, y a su vez están metidos en negocios turbios, véase HSBC y lavado masivo de dinero procedente de varios sitios... Cómo harían para seguir en negocios turbios? Oro? Es lo único que se me ocurre, a no ser que tengan cuentas no rastreables.


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Jun 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Estoy en contra de la eliminación del cash pero... me asaltan varias dudas. Si es cierto que las élites que cortan el bacalao son los mismos que impondrían esta norma, y a su vez están metidos en negocios turbios, véase HSBC y lavado masivo de dinero procedente de varios sitios... Cómo harían para seguir en negocios turbios? Oro? Es lo único que se me ocurre, a no ser que tengan cuentas no rastreables.



Eso seguro. Unos cuantos afortunados con cuentas "no rastreables" o mejor dicho "con impunidad total" y el resto de pringaos, el 99,9 % de la gente a tener la espada de Damocles amenazante para no salirse del redil.

Ahora me acuerdo que este invierno salió la noticia de una empresa sueca que iba a implantar un chip a sus empleados para facilitar acessos dentro de la empresa y demás...Y TODOS ESTABAN ENCANTADOS!!! :8::8:
Recuerdo que casi se me atraganta el desayuno.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Jun 2015)

Como veis este gráfico?...pegará un subidón el oro?

V


Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro papel estuvo a punto de colapsar, a finales de mayo habia 120 papeles por cada onza fisica disponible. Y el "rescate" con oro fisico de JPMorgan el 1 de junio.
> 
> El patron parece similar a la otra vez: aumento de oro-papel sin aumento del oro fisico que va bajando los precios. Luego baja bruscamente el numero de oro papel a la vez que sube el precio (un 20 % en pocas semanas) y aumento ligero del stock.
> 
> En una de esas se les rompe el juguete...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2015)

https://fronterasblog.wordpress.com...no-vale-ni-el-papel-en-el-que-esta-impreso-i/

Muy buen artículo sobre la inflación. ienso:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 02:07 ----------




dalmore_12y dijo:


> Hoy comiendo en el trabajo con compañeros y hablando de todo un poco ha salido el tema de la eliminación de efectivo y me he quedado sorprendido de que les pareciera bien en aras de la lucha contra el fraude fiscal...que si no tienes nada que ocultar no pasa nada, etc etc. Y no estamos hablando de gente sin formación, ni cultura... os aseguro que es gente muy formada, bastante brillante, con tesis doctorales en el ámbito técnico, que hablan idiomas...
> 
> La conclusión que sacó es que los que manejan el cotarro harán lo que les dé la gana sin oposición alguna... Me da la sensación que el concepto de libertad individual ha desparecido en gran parte de la población ::´(



La proporción de dinero bits electrónicos respecto a dinero plasmado en papel y moneda y con respaldo real debe ser algo así como de 99% a 1% (lo digo al azar no se el dato), hoy en día el dinero es aire. En cuanto la gente de la calle (no gente de este foro que sabe de que va el tema) empiece a cambiar su percepción del dinero, que es lo que pasará?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Las enésimas bromas pesadas del FMI

- ¿Ha rescatado la Fed con sus reservas de oro al COMEX?

Y aprovecho para saludar a los amigos "metaleros" que hoy tienen una muy interesante reunión en Valencia y que será un completo éxito. Desgraciadamente, hay un problema que no he podido resolver y que me impide la asistencia, pero agradezco muy encarecidamente la invitación, especialmente a su organizador:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:. Y lo dejo aquí e imagino que ya os llegarán noticias sobre lo allí tratado.ienso:

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 07:14 ----------

# bankiero: Cuando tratamos este tema en el hilo, las informaciones que manejamos nos decían que estaba estimado en un un 5% el dinero fuera del "apunte electrónico"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Jun 2015)

Interesande Fernando lo del comex , no seria nada raro , que ese oro fuera el de ucrania , lo que indicaria que el desespero es mucho mayor

grande hilo.....


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Jun 2015)

Yo me leo el artículo que pone fernandojcg y :8: :8: 
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/06/rescatado-fed-reservas-oro-comex-ayuda-jp-morgan/


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2015)

Hola, timi: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Bueno, supongo que muy liado con el trabajo, pero al menos veo que nos sigues leyendo.

NO, no creo que el Oro de Ucrania haya sido utilizado para tapar el "agujero" del Comex y tampoco es la primera vez... hasta que "ESTALLE", pero da qué "pensar"... Mira, cuando se intervino en Malí porque había unos terroristas "malísimos", se hizo por el Oro y el Uranio, lo "demás" son putos cuentos chinos. Ahora resulta que tenemos prácticamente en nuestras fronteras, en Libia, a unos auténticos HdP como son los del EI y NO se hace nada. Estos HIJOS DE PUTA se piensan que somos GILIPOLLAS, aunque no sé viendo el puto "rebaño" en el que estamos inmersos...

Además, yo suelo tocar información "sensible", por tanto bastante próxima a la REALIDAD, y se sabe que muchas de las migraciones masivas que se están dando en Italia están fomentadas por el EI... Y me callo muchas más "cosas" por no comprometer a nadie, pero esto que comento viene desde círculos de la OTAN...

Volviendo al tema del Comex, en la Plata todavía es más fragante la MANIPULACIÓN existente y aquí vamos a dejarnos de tonterías y gilipolleces porque China está también detrás de ello. Es conocido el estrechamiento de relaciones entre ese país y JP Morgan, así que NO nos vendan la "moto"... Que ya está bien de tomarnos por "IMBÉCILES INTEGRALES"...

Y os dejo otro buen artículo de Manlio Dinucci... Y el que no quiera verlo que use al menos gafas de "CULO DE BOTELLA"... más que nada por su propio bien: le hacen FALTA...

- ¿Volverán los misiles a Italia?, por Manlio Dinucci

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Jun 2015)

lo intento Fernando , pero me es imposible leer todo lo que aportáis ,,,, 
he leído esto y me ha parecido interesante compartir , si suben tipos , esto es el fin , no podrá pagar nadie , será el efecto domino tan anunciado.

Fed tantrum sets off biggest exodus from emerging markets since 2008 - Telegraph

saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2015)

Para que iban a subir tipos con el USD ya en máximos?
O es que temen una hiperinflación¿


----------



## frisch (13 Jun 2015)

Curiosidades históricas y no publicadas en los libros de Historia escolares

El General De Gaulle (para la generación post-Star Wars, De Gaulle fue el que coordinó desde Londres la resistencia contra los nazis en Francia y, a la liberación de ésta, después de presentarse a las sucesivas elecciones fue Presidente de la República desde 1959 hasta 1969) bueno pues De Gaulle que era un señor de derechas nunca jamás quiso asistir a la ceremonia que se celebraba anualmente para conmemorar el desembarco de las tropas aliadas en Normandía.

Lo explicaba con las siguientes palabras:

_"El desembarco del 6 de junio [1944] fue un asunto de los anglo-sajones del que Francia fue excluida. ¡Estaban completamente decididos a instalarse en Francia como si de un territorio enemigo se tratase!

¿Ustedes querrían que yo fuese a conmemorar el desembarco de ellos cuando de hecho era el preludio de una segunda ocupación del país?

¡No, no cuenten conmigo!"_

Francia, si bien fue uno de los miembros fundadores de la OTAN, en tiempos de De Gaulle abandonó la estructura militar de defensa - no así las estructuras "civiles" -. No fue sino en 2009, en tiempos de Sarkozy que Francia se integró plenamente en la OTAN.

¡Curioso!

De Gaulle, commÃ©morer le "dÃ©barquement des anglo-saxons" ?

http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise.fr/dossiers/otan/relations-france-otan.shtml


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Os dejo dos "JOYAS" de artículos...

En éste trata sobre algunas de las cosas que estamos comentando últimamente... SÍ, que nos leen... 

- GEOINGENIERÃA: UN EXPERIMENTO BIOLÃ“GICO MASIVO DE PROPÃ“SITO DESCONOCIDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y cuando yo arribé a este foro ya me explayé bien contra la Banca alemana, pues parece que no iba tan desencaminado... Sra. Merkel mire también hacia DENTRO de su casa y es que parece que tiene una gran MIERDA a punto de estallar...

- Is Deutsche Bank the next Lehman? | NotQuant

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Siguen demonizando el efectivo haciéndolo ver como algo para facilitar saltar la ley y evadir impuestos, vamos como intentan hacer ver a los MPs' desde hace mucho tiempo.

Mientras ponen países "avanzados" como los ejemplos a seguir ya que retiran el efectivo, dan como ejemplo a España como un país de defraudadores y delincuentes. Me recuerda lo de hacer que fumaran las mujeres para aumentar ventas, que lo vendían como "antorchas de libertad" y un símbolo de liberación femenina.

Mirad la foto que utilizan, es bastante explícita y te queda en el subconsciente para que relaciones el efectivo como algo malo (al igual que ponen el oro sólo para gitanos y delincuentes)







Admito que esta es una gran estrategia, no cabe duda que esos think tanks se ganan a pulso su sueldo, en lugar de obligar a la gente a no utilizar efectivo, lo venden como algo demoniaco, de esa manera la propia gente pedirá su eliminación sin necesidad de obligar a nadie, lo mismo sucede con lo del chip

*Mientras algunos países se preparan ya para acabar con el dinero en efectivo, España es el paraíso*


Spoiler



Dinamarca se plantea seriamente acabar con él, mientras que en España el 80% del consumo privado se paga en efectivo y un 20% en pagos electrónicos, es decir, a través de tarjetas y transferencias bancarias, que son las que dejan rastro para Hacienda.

Países como Suecia, Dinamarca o Finlandia, el porcentaje es al revés, mientras que en Alemania y el Reino Unido el 60% de los pagos son electrónicos, cifra que baja hasta el 45% en el caso de Francia, según Mastercard…

La verdad es que estas estadísticas nos dejan en bastante mal lugar, porque cuanto más dinero en efectivo circula por un país, más economía sumergida y más evasión de impuestos hay. La correlación es directa.

El problema de nuestro país, como el de otros países del Sur es cultural, según le cuenta a El País Ovidio Egido, director general de MasterCard España. Egido se apoya en las cifras del Banco de España, según las cuáles en 2014 se sacaron 111.000 millones de euros de los cajeros y se realizaron compras por valor de 105.000 millones. 

También de interés: *El gobierno de Dinamarca quiere eliminar los pagos en efectivo. ¿A quién beneficia y por qué?* 

“Esto significa que muchas personas van al cajero, sacan dinero y luego pagan con efectivo en la tienda”, comenta el ejecutivo. 

El uso de metálico sigue por tanto imparable pese a las últimas decisiones del Gobierno, que decidió prohibir los pagos en efectivo superiores a 3.000 euros y exigir informar del origen de los fondos cuando se hacen entregas bancarias superiores a 10.000 euros. “En la Unión Europea se considera alto los 3.000 euros en efectivo y apuestan por rebajarlos a 1.000 euros”, recuerda, al tiempo que apunta que entre un 20% y un 25% del PIB español “es economía sumergida”, añade el directivo de Mastercard.

Otro emisor de tarjetas, Visa, estima en un informe reciente que el aumento del uso del pago electrónico en lugar del pago en efectivo disminuiría un 11% la economía sumergida en España, que cifra en 200.000 millones de euros. 

Los datos de España son tan divergentes con los países del Norte de Europa que uno de ellos, Dinamarca, ya se está planteando incluso suprimir de una vez por todas los billetes.

Este país quiere ser el primero de Europa en eliminar pagos en metálico en tiendas de ropa, restaurantes y gasolineras y otros negocios. Es más, si el trámite parlamentario sigue el cauce previsto, la medida se aprobará en los próximos meses y entrará en vigor a principios de 2016.

Esta propuesta se apoya en la popularidad de los pagos móviles en algunos países del norte de Europa. En Dinamarca concretamente, uno de cada tres ciudadanos usa aplicaciones móviles tipo MobilePay para hacer sus pagos en tiendas o transferir dinero a otros teléfonos. ¿Quién dijo que Europa es un territorio homogéneo? ¿Veremos alguno de nosotros la desaparición del dinero en efectivo en España? Yo creo que no.


IDNet Noticias
jorcha



Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tan "avanzados" que parecen algunos países y en el fondo me parece que, dentro de tanta "corrección", se están cavando su propia TUMBA... Tampoco tendrán derecho a quejarse cuando vean lo que hay "detrás" de TODO esto.

Y os dejo un buen artículo, muy largo, pero merece la pena leerlo...

- Rebelion. La geopol

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2015)

He leído por encima que hablabáis de pureza de monedas de oro. Por lo que he visto por ahí, las de mayor pureza son las de la serie "call of the wild" canadienses:







Enviado desde mi KFTT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Jun 2015)

Buenos día Fernando, no creas, a veces pienso que el nivel de un país avanzado es su nivel de control sobre los ciudadanos, mientras más alto es el mismo, mayor será su desarrollo.

Respecto al formato del oro, debido a la creciente falta de recursos yo soy partidario al oro puro y en formato onzas (al igual que la plata), de esa manera la transformación del oro (en otro tipo de moneda, joyería, industria, etc.) llevaría menos gasto de energía ya que no haría falta refinarlo antes de trabajarlo.

Pero me enfrenté a unos problemas que sobre la marcha me han salido y los solventé con monedas de formato pequeño y no tan puras, veréis, el acopio de onzas de oro para un currito como yo, es mucho más lento y difícil que monedas más pequeñas, es decir, cuando había una bajada en los MP's, no contaba con la liquidez suficiente para comprar onzas, cuando conseguía reunir el dinero, el oro ya se había revirado y fácilmente me perdía un ahorro que un currito como yo, lo agradecería.

El tener siempre preparada la liquidez suficiente para un par de soberanos es mucho más fácil que para una onza y se pueden aprovechar las bajadas sin prisa cuando sucedan, además, siempre puedes comprar y obtener buenos descuentos, si te haces con 5 o 10 de golpe, verás que el precio te lo arreglan bastante bien.

Otro factor importante es tener la necesidad de vender, es mucho más fácil colocar una moneda pequeña que funcionó como dinero en su día y que es muy reconocida a colocar una onza reciente, que aunque fuese hermosa y esté avalada por una ceca reconocida podrías tener problemas para obtener liquidez por ella. Además, igual no te interesa vender una onza, quizás con un soberano sea suficiente para solventar tu apuro y no

También es bueno pensar de cara a la confiscación, si haces colección de soberanos (por año y ceca) y duros, es más fácil colar que eres un coleccionista y te salves de una confiscación inicial, por contra, tienes un mayor Premium en esas monedas que ir por onzas, pero su valor en el mercado lo compensa.

La anonimidad, por ejemplo, si tienes 4 soberanos puedes venderlos en 4 sitios diferentes y no llames la atención, al ser una cantidad pequeña es muy posible que ni siquiera pases por montoría, en cambio con 1 onza sí que te la estarías jugando con los límites montoristas y quizás el comprador se vea en la necesidad de "avisar" e incluso tengas que dar pelos y señales de la procedencia de la onza (que puede ser lo más legal del mundo, pero sería algo tediosa todo esa operación).

En fin, como dijeron por ahí, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, es verdad que si el formato es de mayor cantidad pagas menos por el oro que consigues, pero habrá que valorar también otras opciones.

Lo importante es cargar, el formato ya sería lo que cada uno considere oportuno.

Por último, no sé si ya han puesto este enlace, por si acaso lo pongo.

Texas sigue con la repatriación de su oro, 

Writing's On The Wall: Texas Pulls $1 Billion In Gold From NY Fed, Makes It "Non-Confiscatable" 

¿Se olerá que las onzas con las que "amablemente" la FED le echó un cable (vía JP Morgan) son de ellos?

Por si acaso ellos se llevan lo suyo y que los demás espabilen, esto suena serio porque es un problema interno de los usanos, quizás pueda desatar alguna rebelión o quizás hasta una guerra civil.

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

Los países avanzados tienen buen retorno de prestaciones del estado en relación a los impuestos que pagan. Entonces los ciudadanos pagan impuestos de buena gana. En las monarquías bananeras los impuestos se evitan a toda costa pues la ciudadanía da por hecho que el estado es un ladrón y un despilfarrador. Por mucho dinero electrónico obligatorio que pongan, si la gente no se fía de su estado pueden volver incluso al trueque y rechazar el efectivo como ha pasado en las hiperinflaciones históricas. ienso:


----------



## amador (14 Jun 2015)

Buenos días !

Guybrush_Threepwood: muy bonita la moneda e impresionante la pureza. Si vuelvo a Canadá me traeré una.

Refinanciado: comentas en la línea de lo que comenté en mi post. Mi padre trabajaba en una joyería y siempre partían de oro fino para hacer ellos la tradicional aleación con cobre y plata de 18 dilates (75% oro) que se usa en la joyería tradicional es España o la de 14 kilates para cuando exportaban a América. Me acuerdo de pequeño como lo hacían en el taller, como estiraban los lingotes de oro, los cortaban en trozos y los mezclaban con las pepitas de plata y cobre y los ponían en el crisol del horno. Qué recuerdos !!!

Mi padre, que era un simple trabajador del taller, siempre me comentaba que quería invertir sus pocos ahorros en un lingote de oro, aunque finalmente nunca lo hizo, no era algo normal en España.

Desde que volví a ver esta posibilidad por los artículos y foros, y viendo la situación económica, tuve claro que iba a hacer lo que mi padre al final no se atrevió o no pudo.

Quizá en un escenario complicado con pagos en cash muy controlados, el vender a joyerías siempre sería un opción adicional con oro fino. Pero claro, por otro lado los Soberanos también tienen las otras ventajas que comentaís.

Creo que diversificaré: onzas, 1/4 onzas y Soberanos.

fernandojcg: me leo con avidez todos los interesantes enlaces y comentarios que pones, pero esto último que has puesto de los "chemtrails" me parece puro conspiracionismo sensacionalista. Hay multitud de páginas serias que explican el fenómeno, wikipedia puede servir como punto de partida: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemtrail_conspiracy_theory

Por último os dejo el enlace del artículo de hoy en la Varguardia sobre las idea de Santiago Niño Becerra, seguido por muchos y calificado de mediático por otros. ¿Qué opináis sobre este hombre? 

Santiago Niño Becerra: "Faltan al menos seis, siete, ocho años de crisis"

Feliz domingo


----------



## Atzukak (14 Jun 2015)

Buenas! Soy nuevo por aki aunque ya hace tiempo ke vengo leyendolos. 
Voy a aportar mi granito de arena y les dejo un documental ke vi el otro dia y ke qizas les pueda parecer interesante: Los cuatro jinetes del nuevo Apocalipsis (Four Horsemen) Documental completo - YouTube
Habla de la deuda, el oro, etc..


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Jun 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Curiosidades históricas y no publicadas en los libros de Historia escolares
> 
> El General De Gaulle (para la generación post-Star Wars, De Gaulle fue el que coordinó desde Londres la resistencia contra los nazis en Francia y, a la liberación de ésta, después de presentarse a las sucesivas elecciones fue Presidente de la República desde 1959 hasta 1969) bueno pues De Gaulle que era un señor de derechas nunca jamás quiso asistir a la ceremonia que se celebraba anualmente para conmemorar el desembarco de las tropas aliadas en Normandía.
> 
> ...



Hombre, De Gaulle fue el hombre de paja de los angloamericanos el verdadero gobierno francés legitimo estaba con Petain, después vino el mito de la resistencia francesas,etc... 

Lo que pasa que la marioneta supo cortar sus hilos y primar el interés de su Patria sobre lo demás. Francia es potencia nuclear gracias a De Gaulle pese a la oposición angloamericana y lo que más nos interesa su apuesta por volver al patrón oro.

“El hecho de que muchos países, acepten como principio que los dólares sean tan buenos como el oro, conduce a los estadounidenses a endeudarse de forma gratuita a expensas de otros países. Porque lo que EE.UU. debe, lo paga, al menos en parte, con un dinero que solo ellos pueden emitir. Ante las graves consecuencias que se podrían desencadenar en caso de una crisis, creemos que se deben tomar medidas a tiempo para evitarla. Consideramos necesario que el comercio internacional se establezca sobre un patrón monetario indiscutible, y que no lleve la marca de un país en particular. ¿Qué patrón? La verdad es que no se puede imaginar otro patrón que no sea el oro!”


----------



## Atzukak (14 Jun 2015)

Dejo un par de noticias ke he leido en zerohedge, estan en inglés pero con el googletranslate tu ya sabe:
-http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-13/writings-wall-texas-pulls-1-billion-gold-ny-fed-makes-it-non-confiscatable
-http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-13/war-cash-officially-sanctioned-theft


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2015)

Amador, la puedes comprar en alemanas a buen precio. Son gente muy seria y de fiar. También está la del Puma, chulisima también.

Enviado desde mi KFTT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

The Latest Commitment Of Traders Data Shows Traders Building Large Gold Short Positions | Seeking Alpha

Es posible que esta semana sea una buena oportunidad para comprar. ienso:


----------



## Sacaroso (14 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> The Latest Commitment Of Traders Data Shows Traders Building Large Gold Short Positions | Seeking Alpha
> 
> Es posible que esta semana sea una buena oportunidad para comprar. ienso:



Pues no coincide con lo que dice Unai hoy mismo:

https://twitter.com/EstudioMetal/status/610058694982811648

Claro que yo no me aclaro mucho con los derivados y futuros :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Atzukak: Bienvenido a este hilo y agradecemos tus colaboraciones, Sin embargo, sin en alguna ocasión no te entra un enlace (suele pasar), lo mejor es borrarlo, ya que evidentemente no tiene utilidad. Si desconoces como hacerlo, al final del comentario tienes la opción "Editar" y, a partir de ahí, podrás hacerlo.

# amador: Mira, toco muy poco el tema de los Chemtrails, aunque es conocido en ciertos círculos que soy un "experto" en el tema. Tengo la suerte de que mi trabajo se desarrolla básicamente al aire libre, en un parque natural y cerca de un aeropuerto internacional, así que puedo observar el cielo con bastante asiduidad y un buen día, al leer sobre este tema, me dediqué a observar el fenómeno y anotar lo que me parecía interesante, por tanto puedo asegurarte que de "conspiranoico" NADA de NADA... Tampoco me voy a pronunciar sobre lo que pasa ahí "arriba", pero esperaba que me aportase algo más sólido que Wikipedia, que está bien para consultar, pero si nos ponemos a tratar un tema en "profundidad" ¡ojo! con Wikipedia y donde hay que entrar con la linterna para subir los escalones... No sé si lo "pillas"...

Bien, veo que desconoces muy profundamente el tema de la Geoingeniería, así que cuando NO hay nivel en según qué temas paso de largo y este es el caso. Te convendría leer lo que escribió John Holdren, asesor de Oabama, a propósito de este tema y lo hizo escribiendo un artículo en el Diario del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores por el Council on Foreign Relations (CFR)...

Y te dejo, por si me lo puedes "desmentir"...

- Chemtrails. Sabemos QuiÃ©nes Son en EspaÃ±a | Ya no Miramos el Cielo

Respecto a lo que preguntas, a mí me gusta SNB, peroooooo... me aburre un poco, porque me dice lo que ya sé, pero no aporta "soluciones" viables, al menos para mí. Sin embargo, no está de más verlo o leerlo.

# Refinanciado: ¡Ladrón! Ya sé que, últimamente, te han gustado los Soberanos... ¿Sabes? Lo he podido "notar"... En cualquier caso, Felicitaciones y ya sabes porqué.

El "formato" el que cada cual quiera. Yo tengo un amigo que solamente "colecciona" anillos de Oro... A los que nos va la Numismatica, pues lo tenemos MUY CLARO... Así que a "gusto del consumidor".

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Pues no coincide con lo que dice Unai hoy mismo:
> 
> https://twitter.com/EstudioMetal/status/610058694982811648
> 
> Claro que yo no me aclaro mucho con los derivados y futuros :´(



Yo creo que la idea es esperar al dato de la subida de tipos de la Fed y unos minutos despues tomar posición dependiendo de lo que pase. Si hay una posición grande esperando el dato y el dato se materializa luego la cotización se escapa al lado contrario. Algo así como en el referendum suízo sobre si respaldar el CHF con oro. ienso:
Cuando gano el NO, lo que hizo el oro fue subir.


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que la idea es esperar al dato de la subida de tipos de la Fed y unos minutos despues tomar posición dependiendo de lo que pase. Si hay una posición grande esperando el dato y el dato se materializa luego la cotización se escapa al lado contrario. Algo así como en el referendum suízo sobre si respaldar el CHF con oro. ienso:
> Cuando gano el NO, lo que hizo el oro fue subir.



Te refieres a la reunión del 16 y 17 de la FED?... Anunciarán lo que sea el miércoles a las 20 horas, pudiera ser que horas antes ya se note en los mercados...siempre hay manos fuertes con información privilegiada.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2015 at 17:04 ----------

Por cierto http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-ladrones-del-fmi-quieren-oro-de-grecia.html

---------- Post added 14-jun-2015 at 17:09 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> The Latest Commitment Of Traders Data Shows Traders Building Large Gold Short Positions | Seeking Alpha
> 
> Es posible que esta semana sea una buena oportunidad para comprar. ienso:



Por qué?... para no entendidos...gracias.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

Explicación.

La posición corta significa que vendes en el presente y compras en el futuro.
Es lo contrario de lo normal, es el contrato inverso. 
Si la posición corta es muy grande, cuando esa posición se cierra , al cerrar comprando hace que el precio suba.


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Jun 2015)

Gracias bankiero.


Otra cosa:
Writing's On The Wall: Texas Pulls $1 Billion In Gold From NY Fed, Makes It "Non-Confiscatable"

Texas ha promulgado un proyecto de ley para repatriar a $ 1 billón de oro de las bóvedas La Fed de Nueva York a un estado de depósito de lingotes de oro recién establecida ... "La gente tiene la imagen de Tejas tan grande y poderoso ... así que para mucha gente, esto es exactamente donde ellos quieren ir con su oro ", y *el proyecto de ley incluye una sección para evitar la incautación forzosa por parte del Gobierno Federal *.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Mira, en muchos Estados de los EE.UU., sobre todo en los Sureños, hay un gran malestar contra el Gobierno Federal y lo del Oro de Texas tiene todo su "sentido" cuando se conoce el contexto de lo que está pasando por allí.

Un buen ejemplo, y del que aquí no se informó, fue la defensa del Rancho Bundy, en Nevada, acontecida el pasado 13 de Abril de 2014, y que movilizó a muchos "milicianos" de diferentes Estados y que consiguieron expulsar a los agentes federales. Me han comentado que ha existido un caso similar en Texas, pero desconozco los detalles. 

En su momento, vi las imágenes de lo sucedido en el Rancho Bundy y parecían sacadas de un western...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

Yo no creo que vuelvan las confiscaciones. Ya no no existe patrón oro y no son necesarias, de hecho las confiscaciones eran la QE del patrón oro.
La QE al fin y al cabo es robarle a la población creando inflación, sin necesidad de promulgar leyes confiscatorias, es un ladrón silencioso. 

Con la derogación del patrón oro, el único límite para la creación de dinero "mediante la promesa de pagarlo" es el dinero preexistente. Por tanto, dado que el dinero se crea de cero con una deuda igual, el pago de todas las deudas supondría la desaparición de éste. Sin embargo, los intereses hacen que la deuda total sea mayor que el préstamo, por lo que es imposible, con el sistema monetario actual, que la totalidad de las deudas sean pagadas. Este hecho es explicado en el documental Zeitgeist: Addendum.


----------



## amador (14 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg: la Geoingeniería es un hecho, obviamente. Y no digo que no se haya experimentado con ella por las superpotencias y sus servicios secretos o se haya propuesto utilizar.

De hecho en España se ha utilizado el "Yoduro de Plata" para deshacer tormentas de granizo, a pesar de que es perjudicial para el medio ambiente.

Pero de ahí a que en España se estén haciendo experimentos secretos de fumigación a gran altura desde aviones sin bandera y sin el conocimiento de la población y de la comunidad científica como dice esa página, veo un gran trecho.

Si se lanzan productos químicos algo se acabaría detectando. Habría alguna "prueba" real. Hay muchos científicos independientes en España que sabrían algo o habrían medido algo. Todo lo que leo en las páginas que enlazas son conjeturas no dichas por científicos reconocidos.

Ante falta de pruebas, yo personalmente, me inclino por la "navaja de occam". En cualquier caso respeto mucho tu opinión y dejo una ventana a la duda, e intentaré consultar a algún experto científico y recabar más información.

Siempre es un placer discutir en este foro.

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-jun-2015 at 20:17 ----------

Por cierto ...

Sobre Santiago Niño Becerra, si que está proponiendo una solución.

Renta básica de 650 € + IRPF único del 49%.

Anoche le dieron mucha caña en La Sexta los periodistas por esa propuesta.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, NO tengo el menor interés en convencer a NADIE ni sobre los Chemtrails NI sobre NADA. Simplemente, me dedico a aportar información y dar mi opinión, después cada cual será muy libre de tener SU propia opinión.

Sin embargo, podrías haberte leído a John Holdren, quién en el artículo que te he citado apoyó el proceso de liberalización de partículas de sulfato de bario, magnesio, aluminio, nano-fibras,esporas de Bacillus de la sangre, etc. Este mismo HdP fue el que escribió en su libro "Ecoscience" que abogaba por el envenenamiento del suministro de agua para esterilizar involuntariamente a los humanos como parte de un régimen planetario "que controlaría todos los aspectos de nuestra existencia". Bueno, los que creen en el NOM ya saben de la "vinculación" del CFR...

Bien, dentro de mi labor informativa, dejo este otro enlace y que dejo para aquellos que estén interesados en el tema. Obviamente, los que NO, pues con pasar "página" todo arreglado...

- Chemtrails para escepticos, lo que no sabias… | > NOTICIAS SIN CENSURA <

Vamos a ver, amador, esto que propone SNB NO es ninguna "solución"... Si te soy sincero, estaba viendo el programa y cuando oí según qué cosas cambie de canal... Aunque, realmente, la situación en la que nos encontramos es muy difícil de resolver, pero también por nuestra particular condición humana y faltaría ver cuántos están dispuestos a renunciar a parte de su bienestar individual en favor del colectivo... Claro que también pueden presentar argumentos muy convincentes como NO querer mantener a determinados colectivos. Sinceramente, es muy complejo y NO creo que NADIE tenga la "receta" que contentará a todo el mundo y eso ya se verá con los resultados que se den en las próximas elecciones generales.

amador, aquí debatimos más que "discutir", aunque a veces sea así, pero se intenta hacerlo dentro de unos cauces correctos que son los que hemos utilizado ambos. Por supuesto, siempre será un placer debatir contigo y en unas ocasiones coincidiremos y en otras no, pero eso es MUY BUENO: El tener y defender una opinión PROPIA...

Cambiando de tema, el otro día recibí una consulta particular y el artículo que anexo le puede servir...

- The 3 Best Stocks to Invest in Gold Mining

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Jun 2015)

Â¿Por quÃ© lo llaman crisis cuando quieren decir colapso? – Ampliando el debate 12-6-2015 Hola buenas, os traigo un podcast exvelente. El título lo dice todo. Un saludo!


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Hoy he llevado al cine a mi hijo, cuando estaba comprando las entradas, la chica que atiende me preguntó: ¿pagará en efectivo o con tarjeta?, yo le respondí que con tarjeta, entonces me comentó: hay 16 filas, tengo a partir de la fila 10 para arriba y de la 6 para abajo, yo le dije, la 10 es muy lejos y la 6 es muy cerca, ¿no tendrás 2 entradas en el centro de la fila 8?.

Ella me respondió: "Tengo 3 en la fila 8 asientos 16, 17 y 18, pero SE TIENEN QUE PAGAR EN EFECTIVO", ese comentario de descolocó, pero le dije, que estaba bien y que pagaría en efectivo, sacó las entradas de un cajón (no las imprimió, sino que ya estaban preparadas para ser vendidas en efectivo) y me dio 2, le pagué y entré con mi hijo.

Como ya sabéis, esta mañana os puse una noticia sobre que tienen intenciones de retirar el efectivo, pero ahora me encuentro conque ahora unos cines de una gran cadena en España, piden pago en efectivo. La verdad es que esto ya comienza a ser muy notorio, no es el típico negocio pequeño familiar de toda la vida el que te pide efectivo sino unos cines, los cuales al ser empresas les conviene cobrar con tarjeta para evitar robos de los trabajadores (como hacen muchos restaurantes en zonas muy turísticas, incluso tienen todo informatizado).

La verdad es que a mi me parece que esa decisión de los cines es debido a las altas comisiones bancarias por cada operación que por otros motivos (ya sabéis a lo que me refiero), es que retirar el efectivo podría incrementar los costes de todo debido a dichas comisiones, es una gota continua, ya no es suficiente con pagar impuestos por todo, ahora la banca ya quiere su derecho de pernada directo. 

Eso reafirma mi conclusión de que podrán retirar el efectivo, pero enseguida saldría otra moneda que sustituiría el hueco que deja.

Fernando, pues tienes razón, ya estoy dedicado a los soberanos, pero es que encima con lo de la plata ahora no doy abasto, lo que falta es dinero y creo que muy pronto nos faltará tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (14 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bien, dentro de mi labor informativa, dejo este otro enlace y que dejo para aquellos que estén interesados en el tema. Obviamente, los que NO, pues con pasar "página" todo arreglado...
> 
> ...Saludos.



Tengo una duda, ¿como hacen para que no les llegue a ellos? o a la casta propia de cada pais, que supongo conocedora y cómplice necesarios con su silencio.

Saludos
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Mira, Leunam, yo hace más de 20 años que me dedico a observar los Chemtrails, así como otros fenómenos naturales o no, pero es que además cuento con el instrumental adecuado para realizar este fin, de manera que he visto MUCHO y yo lo tengo CLARO, al menos para mí... Eso no quita para que tenga serias dudas sobre lo qué pasa ahí "arriba", es decir SÉ que lo hacen, pero desconozco el MOTIVO y ahí ya entra la especulación y la información de que se disponga, porque ya te aseguro que haberla hayla...

La "Casta" lo conoce, pero me parece que la desinformación también ha calado en ella, porque viendo cómo se está dirigiendo este país o el mundo... Eso no quita para que haya las oportunas denuncias que van desde las efectuadas por ciudadanos en los Juzgados o en foros internacionales, pero de eso poco os enteraréis...

Mira, dejo dos enlaces que NO dejan lugar a dudas, especialmente de una fuente tan seria como Global Research... ¿No?

- Conferencia sobre geoingenierÃ­a en el Parlamento Europeo | Blog Miguel Jara medicamentos salud industria farmacÃ©utica

- Chemtrails,

# Refinanciado: Pienso que el tema del efectivo en el Cine se puede haber debido a varias circunstancias. Una para no pagar Comisiones, otra que haya una "intervención" y de ahí que muevan el dinero en efectivo. Te lo digo porque donde yo vivo hay una importante firma de Cines que está quebrada, pero van "funcionando" y cobrando también en efectivo. Aquí tuvimos otra de las grandes "fantasmadas" de este país: en las afueras del pueblo se construyó un multicentro, ya sabes con varias salas de cines, restaurantes, tiendas, bolera, discoteca, super-parking, etc. Hace años que aquello está abandonado y sólo funcionan las salas de Cine, las "palomitas" + golosinas y hace poco ha abierto un pequeño restaurante. Lo demás un auténtico desierto y que incumple muchas medidas de seguridad y que es a lo que me dedico...

Saludos.


----------



## Shavi (14 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Hoy he llevado al cine a mi hijo, cuando estaba comprando las entradas, la chica que atiende me preguntó: ¿pagará en efectivo o con tarjeta?, yo le respondí que con tarjeta, entonces me comentó: hay 16 filas, tengo a partir de la fila 10 para arriba y de la 6 para abajo, yo le dije, la 10 es muy lejos y la 6 es muy cerca, ¿no tendrás 2 entradas en el centro de la fila 8?.
> 
> ...



Esas entradas fueron compradas por otros medios: cupones descuento, tarjetas de puntos o similares, con la convinencia de la cajera, conviertes los cupones o lo que fuera, en efectivo. Compraron los mejores asientos para asegurarse de "revenderlos".

Hubiera estado bien llamar al encargado y pedirle explicaciones.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2015)

Estoy viendo Zeitgeist: Adendum y la verdad es que se queda uno flipado de ser todo lo que dicen cierto. Un programa muy recomendable para ver en youtube si tienes dos horas libres. ienso:
Si buscas entender como funciona el Matrix económico, este es el documental.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Jun 2015)

Leuman, podría ser que a "ellos" también les engañan, cuando se dan cuenta de ello ya se ha hecho mucho daño por mucho que lo intenten arreglar, además, como cambian a menudo de políticos, los nuevos no hacen nada por llegar al fondo de los problemas, simplemente se dedican a aguantar su periodo de gobierno y si pueden enganchar con otro, pues cojonudo.

Por ejemplo, mira esta noticia:

*Francia prohíbe la venta de un herbicida considerado cancerígeno por la OMS*







Spoiler



La ministra francesa de Ecología, Ségolène Royal, ha anunciado este domingo que su país prohibirá la venta libre en tiendas de jardinería del herbicida glifosato, comercializado con el nombre de Roundup por el gigante estadounidense Monsanto por considerarlo cancerígeno. 

En declaraciones al canal público de televisión France 3, Royal dijo que Francia "debe estar en la ofensiva para detener los pesticidas en los jardines" y que, por ello, ha pedido "a las tiendas de jardinería que retiren de la venta libre el Roundup de Monsanto".

El pasado marzo, la Agencia Internacional para la Investigación sobre el Cáncer (IARC), dependiente de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), declaró al glifosato como "probable" cancerígeno.

Según la agencia, hay "evidencia limitada" de que el glifosato puede producir linfoma no-Hodgkin en seres humanos y hay pruebas "convincentes" de que puede causar cáncer en animales de laboratorio.

*Uso disparado en cosechas transgénicas*

El Roundup tiene el mayor volumen de producción global de todos los herbicidas y su uso se ha disparado a partir del desarrollo de cosechas modificadas genéticamente para hacerlas precisamente resistentes al uso de este agente.

La compañía reaccionó en un comunicado en el que afirmó que "todos los usos del glifosato incluidos en la etiqueta" son "seguros" para los seres humanos.



A ver quien tiene cojones de enfrentarse al todopoderoso Monsanto, además como lleva en esto toda la vida, nadie duda de su seriedad. Esto llevará jucios y puñetas que aún retrasarán su retirada un tiempo más, mientras tanto sólo pondrán ese producto disponible para que se venda (al estar en duda lo del cáncer, pues se seguirá utilizando)

Fernando, igual es lo que dices, me has explicado un caso idéntico a lo que hay por mi pueblo, joder, si nos dieron por todos lados con la misma técnica, centro comercial, mucho futuro y ahora casi abandonado, de la seguridad ni te cuento porque al salir del cine (te obligan a ir por ahí) por unas escaleras, éstas te dejan fuera del centro comercial y bastante lejos del aparcamiento, decirte que la iluminación deja mucho que desear (menos mal que a los peques los llevo por la tarde) y que el centro comercial está apartado de "la civilización".

En fin, parece que no, pero es muy posible que (debido a los precios y el abandono de los centros comerciales) perdamos esa opción de ir al cine cerca de casa, habrá que "ir a la capital" para poder ver una película.

Y el que diga que esto no se va a la mierda es porque no sale de su casa a mirar que hay a su alrededor.

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-jun-2015 at 22:28 ----------




Shavi dijo:


> Esas entradas fueron compradas por otros medios: cupones descuento, tarjetas de puntos o similares, con la convinencia de la cajera, conviertes los cupones o lo que fuera, en efectivo. Compraron los mejores asientos para asegurarse de "revenderlos".
> 
> Hubiera estado bien llamar al encargado y pedirle explicaciones.



Podría ser, no te digo que no (que los caminos de la picaresca son infinitos), pero las entradas llevan el precio que pagué y la fecha de hoy (así como el numero de fila y butaca), no menciona nada de alguna promoción, es decir, son entradas como todas.

Además por la poca gente que había, no creo sea fácil para una cajera hacer esos trapicheos sin que su jefe se de cuenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: La cadena de Cines es L..R.N por si es la misma. ¿Encargado? Si un día tuvimos que ir a ver dónde estaba el que tenía que proyectar la película... En fin, para que vas a meter jaleo cuando sabes que los chicos que están trabajando allí lo hacen por cuatro duros y nunca mejor dicho.

Pues me explicas más o menos lo mismo: bastante alejado del pueblo, cerca de un polígono industrial que ya no tiene a nadie trabajando, un super-parking donde no puedes dejar el coche -es más "segura" la calle y...-, sin ningún miembro de Seguridad privada y la pública ausente desde vete a saber cuándo... En fin, debería estar cerrado, al igual que un multicentro deportivo (ya en el pueblo) que se está cayendo a pedazos y sólo tienes 10 años... No me explico como pasa una inspección de Sanidad, bueno SÍ con la connivencia del Ayuntamiento, pero ya llevo una semana movilizando al pueblo en este tema y NO voy a parar hasta que "rueden cabezas", aunque va a costar...

En fin, que nuestro país está como está por una "cofradía" de chorizos e incompetentes, pero es lo que tú dices: sales y ves el "derrumbe", lo siguiente que piensas: ¿Cuánto aguantará esto así? Si cuando en Madrid se está debatiendo el abrir los comedores en Verano para los crios es que NO queremos darnos cuenta de DÓNDE estamos y que es, ni más ni menos, que "rozando" la MIERDA y otros muchos ya están inmersos en ella.

Amigo, tendremos que seguir con nuestra labor informativa e intentando salvar lo "salvable" y ya veremos... Igual hay "Suerte" y conseguimos salir del atollader, de manera que esto podamos recordarlo como un "mal Sueño"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 Jun 2015)

Gracias fernandojcg !

Bueno discutir/debatir son sinónimos.

Por cierto, fijaos la curiosidad. El diccionario de la RAE le da más significado de confrontación a debatir que a discutir sobre todo en la 2a acepción. Al revés de lo que podríamos imaginar.

debatir.
(Del lat. debattuĕre).
1. tr. Altercar, contender, discutir, disputar sobre algo.
2. tr. Combatir, guerrear.

discutir.
(Del lat. discutĕre, disipar, resolver).
1. tr. Dicho de dos o más personas: Examinar atenta y particularmente una materia.
2. tr. Contender y alegar razones contra el parecer de alguien.

Perdón por el off-topic, pero es que me ha resultado curioso, pa'mi que soy de ciencias.

A ver que pasa con el oro la semana que viene, que el compañero bankiero anunciaba bajadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Chúpate Esa: Podría considerarse "inflacionario" si tenemos en cuenta que Los Angeles es una de las ciudades más caras de los EE.UU, aparte de que el sueldo de "X" por hora NO te asegura allí un determinado número de horas para llegar a la cantidad que indicas. Dejo un enlace al respecto...

- El coste de la vida en Los Ángeles - Guía de Los Angeles | Blog Idioming

# amador: Gracias por el apunte, pero siendo de "letras" tenía la misma consideración "errónea" y fijate que la sigo cuestionando. Ahí puede decir "misa", pero el concepto general y asimilado por la gente es el contrario...

Bueno, respecto al Oro, el amigo bankiero está como todos a la "expectativa", pero las "percepciones" son diferentes y es que me parece que él es un trader, así que moverá -creo yo- en diferentes plazos a los de los "metaleros" clásicos, aunque yo diría que "algo" de FÍSICO debe tener ya que suele defenderlo. En fin, es un conforero que no se explaya, pero tiene aportaciones muy buenas, aparte de la información que suele aportar.

De momento, NO espero grandes cosas en el Oro hasta que toque los últimos mínimos y que tampoco andan tan lejos, pero se "resisten" a llegar a ellos. En principio, parece que tenemos lateralidad para rato hasta que se toquen niveles relevantes por abajo o por arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (15 Jun 2015)

*Fofoa y la plata*

Siempre me llamo la atención que FOFOA fuese solo Goldbug. Que no considerase a la plata como compañera del oro en el freegold.

En este articulo expone algunos argumentos para ver una plata sobrevalorada por la demanda de inversión y que debería con el freegold ser devaluada considerablemente (alguno se atragantara con los precios y proporciones que propone).

FOFOA

Creo que sus argumentos merecen al menos ser sopesados y discutidos. Mañana , digo hoy lo volvere a leer con más tranquilidad y vere si puedo conciliar el sueño esta noche::


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Jun 2015)

Pulsos electromagnéticos, Mad Max, HAARP, Chemtrails... como sigamos hablando de temas "raros" al final nos van a enviar el hilo a conspiraciones :XX: :XX:

El tema del oro se empieza a tocar de pasada, será por ser fin de semana que no hay cotizaciones.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Mochuelo: Me he estado leyendo por encima el artículo del FOFOA, pero vamos en su "línea". Son "oreros" y NO ven o no quieren ver más allá. Quizás, les "moleste" que la gente está metiendo más dinero en la Plata que en el Oro y "números" son "números"...

Por otro lado, esos precios que dan a la Plata son inviables o cómo creen que se extraería, porque las mineras "plateras" dirían que NANAI... A no ser que desde el FOFOA fueran con un pico y una pala. Mira, Mochuelo, periódicamente edito los resultados de las mineras y los costes de extracción nos dicen que ya NO es rentable, aunque eso no quita para que los precios puedan seguir bajos durante un largo período de tiempo y más si se "profundiza" en la Recesión de la que NO hemos salido en ningún momento, fuera de los primeros "brotes verdes" que se comieron las cabras hace ya tiempo...

Además, estos del FOFOA tienen poca "memoría histórica", ya que la implementación del Patrón Oro fue a través de la conspiración que se realizó en su momento contra la Plata por las "élites" de la época. A fin de cuentas, aunque el Oro siempre ha tenido la máxima consideración como valor monetario, el Patrón Oro tuvo su mayor vigencia en el Siglo XIX hasta que lo "abolió" la administración Nixon. Y la moneda más corriente y usada durante milenios ha sido en el "formato" de Plata... algo que estos del FOFOA NO pueden negar.

En fin, dejo el tema porque para mí NO tiene el mayor interés. Y que cada cual compre los MPs en función de sus "percepciones". En lo personal, ahora mismo dadas las actuales circunstancias financieras mundiales, primo al Oro sobre la Plata, pero de ésta también hay que tener...

# cegador: Bueno, fue un debate puntual y no "excluyente"... Te recuerdo que este hilo nació con vocación "metalera", pero con unas "miras" mucho más amplias (ver 1er post) y, actualmente, es un hilo más bien "alternativo"... Tampoco te pienses que hay tantas noticias relacionadas con los MPs y casi todo en Inglés, de manera que centrarse ahí desincentivaría el interés en el hilo. Por tanto, sin "abusar", seguiremos tocando todos aquellos temas que puedan surgir.

Y dejo este artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- ¿Cuándo va a enterarse el FMI de algo?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Mochuelo: Me he estado leyendo por encima el artículo del FOFOA, pero vamos en su "línea". Son "oreros" y NO ven o no quieren ver más allá. Quizás, les "moleste" que la gente está metiendo más dinero en la Plata que en el Oro y "números" son "números"...
> 
> ...



Sólo era por darle un toque de humor. 

Por cierto me gustan todos estos temas que se tratan, y si se hace desde el respeto (como se hace en este hilo) me parece genial que se hable de lo que sea.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## marquen2303 (15 Jun 2015)

La NOK se pone a tiro


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jun 2015)

Buenos días, 

Pues es verdad lo que decís sobre que se habla del oro muy poco, igual el siguiente hilo se puede titular "Y también hablamos de oro" como más de alguno lo ha dicho por aquí.

Pienso que el que no se hable tanto de oro, es porque el que ya lo tiene claro con los MP's busca indicadores que le den la visión un poco más acertada del timing, eso no se encontraría fácilmente en webs y en temas exclusivos de oro, aunque estén relacionados.

Además de que es importante saber como está el patio, con ello se puede intuir que todos los caminos nos llevan al oro... 

Fernando, no es esa cadena, es la que tiene nombre de cierto festival de cine reconocido mundialmente que se hace en jalibú anualmente (de los usanos), parece que no se salva ninguna.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 10:56 ----------

Las eléctricas plantean crear un gran fondo para pagar a las renovables


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Pulsos electromagnéticos, Mad Max, HAARP, Chemtrails... como sigamos hablando de temas "raros" al final nos van a enviar el hilo a conspiraciones :XX: :XX:
> 
> El tema del oro se empieza a tocar de pasada, será por ser fin de semana que no hay cotizaciones.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Y espérate que aún no se ha tocado el tema Casillas o Piqué...:XX:

La verdad es que se me hace ameno leer en este hilo con los mil y un temas que se tocan, siempre se aprende.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> fernandojcg: la Geoingeniería es un hecho, obviamente. Y no digo que no se haya experimentado con ella por las superpotencias y sus servicios secretos o se haya propuesto utilizar.
> 
> De hecho en España se ha utilizado el "Yoduro de Plata" para deshacer tormentas de granizo, a pesar de que es perjudicial para el medio ambiente.
> 
> ...



Primero el profesor Niño.

Como he dicho antes en el hilo de Bertok, dice algunas cosas que para mí son inexactas cuando menos. Aunque como Fernando, sigo leyéndole y escuchándole cuando puedo...lo ví en la secta, el sabado noche.

No estuvo mal. Aunque afirmar que nuestro problema es solo de ingresos...chirría muchísimo. Máxime cuando a los 5 minutos dice que los españoles deben olvidárse de comprar un bmw. Y es que el gasto estructural, clientelar, o malversador, como se quiera decir, en este pais ES A TODAS LUCES COLOSAL.

Y luego ese determinismo tan propio de los últimos tiempos de Niño, que a mi no me gusta nada, ni me parece que refleje la verdad de lo que ha ocurrido y va a ocurrir.

Vamos a ver, aquí se pudo elegir entre gastar BIEN y gastar MAL. Y se decidió lo segundo. Por empezar por algún sitio, EL BdE hizo dejación de funciones, delinquió sin duda, en connivencia con las cúpulas políticas, ambiciosamente dedicadas a extraer recursos crediticios de las cajas de ahorro y bancos. En beneficio, obviamente, de ellos mismos y sus redes clientelares.

LAS LEYES ESTABAN HECHAS. Por tanto no es un problema de falta de mecanismos, o imprevisión, SI NO UN PROBLEMA MORAL. Y es un problema moral, porque cuando alguien está decidido a saltarse la ley, y OBRAR MAL...simplemente lo hace. Sin ningún condicionante ni ideológico, ni social... ni económico...

Por tanto no acierta Niño cuando repite una y otra vez que lo que ha ocurrido, NO SE PODÍA EVITAR¡¡¡ Falso de toda falsedad.

Esos capitales prestados por UUUropa¡¡ se pudieron utilizar de otro modo.

O es que a caso a todos los estados les ha ido igual de mal que a España???

No, verdad. En fin, seguiría hasta el infinito con todo lo que se ha hecho mal...ya no tiene remedio, así que lo dejo aquí...

Y los tertulianos...por llamarles algo. VAYA TROPA¡¡¡ Primero sus caras de desconcierto hablan a las claras de que viven en una realidad paralela... y además, de que se sienten INTOCABLES...en sus privilegios.

Afirmar sin rubor, como Elisa Beni, la inefalbe esposa de uno de nuestros jueces estrella (si, el calvorota del 11M, soberbio y negao a mas no poder...) de que lo importante es satisfacer las necesidades de la gente, sin atender a ningún otro condicionantes sea de la índole que sea...es simplemente justificar el fin...sin atender a los medios. Y es no darse cuenta de que al final, no se puede vivir a crédito INDEFINIDAMENTE¡¡¡

Demostraron, casi todos, una carencia de sentido común, sentido de la realidad al fin, tremenda¡¡¡

VAYA OSTIÓN DE REALIDAD SE VAN A LLEVAR¡¡¡


En cuanto a lo primero. Los chemtrails, y muchas otras maldades científicas, son perfectamente posibles.

Los organismos nacionales dedicados a la investigación científica, que al final se plasma en la creación de nuevas tecnologías, cuentan siempre con científicos punteros...esos que en España condenamos a emigrar y buscarse la vida fuera, allí son recibidos con los brazos abiertos.

Las pruebas experimentales llevadas a cabo por la NASA, el MIT o cualquier otro ente dedicado a la investigación puntera (the cutting edge...) son de tal nivel que para la mayoría de los científicos independientes serian hasta difíciles de intuir... van siempre unos 20 años por delante de las tecnologías comunes utilizadas de ordinario en la industria.

Esto es una constante de los últimos 60 u 80 años.

Muchas de las tecnologías que ahora estan presentes en nuestros hogares nacieron de la investigación en sectores armamentísticos, o investigación espacial...hace ya muchos años.

Los yankis investigaban los efectos de sustancias sicotrópicas como el acido lisérgico o LSD, dándoselo a sus propios soldados...y no es el único caso...hay muchos.

Piensa mal...y acertarás.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jun 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Bono español (10 años) 2,401%
> Bono alemán (10 años) 1,016%
> Prima de riesgo 138,5
> 
> ...





oinoko dijo:


> Es evidente que los bonos España a 10 años al 1,14% del mes de Marzo (teniendo España una deuda pública del 145% del PIB, es decir en quiebra), o los bonos alemanes en negativo para plazos inferiores a 8 años, era algo totalmente artificial sólo sostenible por la DraghiPrinter, pero aun así, pensabamos todos que Draghi podría mantener los bonos España por debajo del 1,5% al menos un año y medio o dos años más, siempre que tuviera la impresora en marcha (y nos siguieran machando a impuestos).
> 
> El hecho de que haya subido tan rápido, cuando sigue habiendo tanto exceso de liquidez y cuando el BCE está comprando tanta cantidad de deuda es muy significativo, y lo primero que sugiere es una pérdida de confianza en la solvencia y/o existencia y futuro de la U.E. Porque no sólo sube la española sino en todos los países de la U.E.
> 
> ...



Rescato estos post de oinoko para poner este enlace:

*La prima de riesgo de España toca máximos de agosto y el bono sube al 2,35%*


Spoiler



Vuelve la inestabilidad a la renta fija ante la falta de acuerdo entre Grecia y sus acreedores. En España, la prima de riesgo de España se sitúa al borde de los 155 puntos básicos, algo que no ocurría desde agosto del año pasado. Lejos quedan los mínimos anuales marcados en marzo, por debajo de 90 puntos. El interés del bono español a diez años también avanza, hasta el 2,35%, su nivel más alto desde mediados de septiembre.

Las negociaciones entre la delegación griega y las instituciones acreedoras este fin de semana en Bruselas han terminado sin un acuerdo, en otro revés en estas conversaciones, y pasan ahora al Eurogrupo del próximo jueves para tratar de salvarlas y lograr aún un acuerdo antes de final de mes. La posibilidad de que el país asuma una suspensión de pagos es cada vez más probable, dada la inflexible posición de los negociadores.

Tras este retroceso en las negociaciones, los mercados griegos son los primeros que reflejan este pesimismo. La prima de riesgo se acerca a los 1.100 puntos, mientras que la rentabilidad del bono griego a dos años se disparan hasta superar 26%. Mientras, la bolsa helena vuelve a los descensos y en las primeras horas de negociación ya alcanzan caídas del 6%. 

En Italia, la prima de riesgo de Italia también sube hasta los 151 puntos básicos, de nuevo por debajo de la de España. 

Los seguros de impago de la deuda española (credit default swaps o CDS), cantidad que se exige para cumplir una inversión de 10 millones de dólares, iniciaban la sesión en 141.000 dólares, por encima de los 134.990 precedentes y por debajo de los 171.000 dólares de los italianos. 

En cuanto a los futuros, los contratos que tienen en cuenta la evolución de la deuda europea se situaron en el 151,58% desde el 151,04% precedente, mientras que los que hacen lo mismo con la estadounidense parten hoy del 125,22%.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jun 2015)

Señores, no hay ni un puto duro.

Incluso los ricachones jeques arabes lo pasan putas, de tanto pasar de manos las transacciones electrónicas con derivados, nadie sabe donde quedó la bolita.

Por si acaso, no olvidéis el concepto Deudor, Acreedor y Poseedor, puede que virtualmente seas millonario, pero a la hora de hacer realidad tu "dinero" posiblemente te lleves una sorpresa, lo mejor, ser poseedor de tu propio dinero, tened presente que es más dificil cuidar que ganar el dinero (con lo que cuesta ganarlo)

*La bolsa de Arabia Saudí se abre por primera vez a inversores extranjeros*





Se trata de una bolsa con una capitalización de cerca de 590.000 millones de dólares que, hasta el día de hoy, estaba vetada para los foráneos. Sin embargo, esta situación ha cambiado y por primera vez se dará entrada directa a inversores extranjeros, que podrán comprar y vender acciones en el índice Tawadul All Share saudí.

El reino árabe busca una inyección económica que compense a los menguantes ingresos procedentes del oro negro. La reforma financiera está en marcha, pero de forma gradual y con condiciones. Y es que la mayor economía de Oriente Medio permitirá comprar y vender acciones, pero la autoridad bursátil saudí solo permite operar a grandes inversores que acumulen más de 5.000 millones de dólares en activos bajo gestión y sumen al menos cinco años de experiencia.

Hasta el día de hoy el dinero foráneo solo podían acceder al mercado de forma indirecta a través de una institución saudí, lo que resultaba caro y complicado, explica la agencia AP. Con esta medida, las empresas saudíes, especialmente a las que no operan en el negocio del crudo, podrán ampliar su fuente de financiación para crecer. Se prevé que la clasificación de la bolsa de Tadawul sea ascendida desde 'mercado frontera' (países con alto potencial de crecimiento pero sin la consistencia ni seguridad jurídica de los emergentes), hasta 'mercado emergente' en 2017, lo que atraerá a un número creciente de inversores.

Tariq al-Sudairy, consejero de legado de la firma de inversión Jadwa Investment, con sede en Riad, capital de Arabia Saudí, descarta en declaraciones al Financial Times una "inundación inmediata" de fondos y estima que entrarán en el mercado saudí entre 30.000 y 50.000 millones de dólares extranjeros entre los próximos tres o cinco años.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cegador: No, si ya entendí que tu comentario era para darle un "toque de humor" al hilo, algo que yo a veces también hago... No todo van a ser comentarios e informaciones pesimistas, aunque desgraciadamente ES lo que HAY... Esperemos que haya un "mañana" mejor, peroooo... mejor prepararse para tiempos "oscuros", por si acaso...

# marquen2023: Hacía tiempo que NO seguía a la NOK, pero viendo el gráfico NO me parece interesante ahora mismo. Si supera los 9,18 me lo plantearé, pero por debajo NO...

# Refinanciado: ¡Joder! si soy el que más aporta y de LARGO información sobre el Oro y también la Plata... Ahora bien, NO sé el interés que pueda haber en seguir la cotización de los últimos dos años y los "argumentos" favorables están más que expuestos. Es más, cuántos anti-metaleros han cambiado su sesgo después de "auto-convencerse", menos nuestra particular LA COSA I y que recibió "yoyas" por todos los lados y cuántos "Trolls" no han acabado CAYENDO e incluso algunos que se proclamaban "metaleros"... El tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar.

El hilo va a seguir como hasta ahora, a no ser que las aportaciones le varíen el "rumbo", pero entiendo que se puede llegar a ser "metalero" o "cercano" por otras vías mucho más aceptables para la comprensión de la gente. Y el que quiera hilos más específicos, ya existen los hilos "oficiales" sobre los MPs, pero que me parece que no acaban de "tirar" en los últimos tiempos, pero eso es algo que no me interesa ni me importa lo más mínimo y bastante faena tengo con este hilo.

# Bocanegra: Je,je,je... NO, por aquí no creo que toquemos el tema de Casillas, Piqué o Belén Esteban... pero eso no quita para que tratemos temas diversos y que pueden resultar interesantes y de divertimiento para el "personal" que nos visita.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Excelente comentario -y NO hago la "pelota"...-, así que poco o NADA que añadir, quizás podría matizar alguna cosa, ya sabes cuestiones de "ideología", pero bueno en general me ha parecido muy bueno.

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 13:39 ----------

# Refinanciado: ¿Qué? Seguimos con el mismo "tempo"... ¿No?

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jun 2015)

Hombre Fernando, lo que dices se sabe de sobra, yo me refiero (y creo que los demás que lo comentan, también) a que si hacemos un balance de los postas de este hilo, el porcentaje de los que hablan exclusivamente del oro es muy bajo.

Evidentemente aquí se habla mucho más de oro que en otros sitios, por mi parte, estoy de puta madre tal y como lo llevamos, aquí se aprende mucho de todo lo que se aporta y se siente la oportunidad de participar.

Pues vaya con el timing que tenemos, ojalá y así fueramos de buenos para acertar el "día del juicio final", jeje

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Nada, para "tapar bocas" dejo una noticia "dual" y que trata también sobre el Oro, pero vamos dice lo mismo que venimos diciendo por aquí... ya sean paketazo, bankiero o "menda lerenda".

- El oro y el crudo, atrapados dentro del rango | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2015)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/home.aspx
A mí para informarme sobre el oro me gusta esta web, muy completa.
El problema es si uno no se maneja bien en el idioma Shakespeariano, pero hoy en día como uno no sepa inglés se queda apartado de la información de casi cualquier tema. Los países hispanoparlantes no son vanguardistas en casi nada, los angloparlantes sí, esa es la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

# Refinanciado: Del pasado sábado hasta ahora algo más del 31% de los enlaces han sido "metaleros"... "Números son números". Quizás, es que los debates suelen centrarse en otros temas enlazados, pero eso se deberá a "algo"... ¿No?

Y dejo esto (¡Gracias! Miguel por enviarlo)...

- Â¿Grecia y EspaÃ±a fuera de la Eurozona? - Iniciativa Debate

Por cierto, podéis miraros en ahorro.net lo de la compra colectiva de luz y gas. Lo acabo de leer en mí correo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 14:39 ----------

¡Joder! cómo andan de "revueltos" los mercados. Por "curiosidad", me acabo de "acercar" y no veáis la "sangría" que hay liada... Por cierto, el Bono Español a 2 años andaba por los 0,442, es decir +73,33% en el día de hoy... aunque el pasado Viernes llegué a verlo en torno a los 0,511. Y, curiosamente, hoy los MPs debieran haberse "disparado"... pero ¿qué están haciendo? Pues, permanecen "planos", por tanto "hablar" de ellos SÍ, pero de tanto en tanto... aunque este hilo está abierto para quienes quieran debatir sobre ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo una selección de informaciones...

Siguen con la "perra gorda" y me temo que acabaremos viéndolo en Occidente...

- Guerra secreta contra el efectivo: club Bilderberg discute la aboliciÃ³n del dinero fÃ*sico - RT

Lo que hemos comentado por activa y por pasiva: el Euro es un DESASTRE... y ya sabemos cómo acaban las cosas que mal empiezan...

- Finland's Problem Is The Same As Greece's; Neither Should Be In The Euro As Krugman Says - Forbes

Y esto todavía está "calentito"... Vamos, que refuerza mi comentario en relación a las afirmaciones de los "pollos" del FOFOA...

- Top Primary Silver Miners Q1 2015 Results: Still Losing Money Even With Lower Costs : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Siguen con la "perra gorda" y me temo que acabaremos viéndolo en Occidente...
> 
> - Guerra secreta contra el efectivo: club Bilderberg discute la aboliciÃ³n del dinero fÃ*sico - RT



Bueno, es tan sólo el testimonio (no pongo enlace) de una cliente de Western Union en Francia pero cuenta que en su último envío, el empleado le comunicó que en un corto plazo no se admitirían más ingresos en metálico (no se refería al oro o ).

En Francia, el pago con talón es muy habitual, incluso en un supermercado. Sin embargo, la trompeta suena y bajo el manto de la innovación y esas chuminadas que nos cuentan, quieren acabar con dicha práctica, eso sí, "ad maiorem gloriam" del bienestar del ciudadano.

Les banques françaises lancent une alternative au chèque et au TIP, Banque - Assurances


----------



## amador (15 Jun 2015)

Al hilo de lo del efectivo y la privacidad, una anécdota personal.

Estuve hace tres años viviendo en un país escandinavo 3 meses y recuerdo que casi nadie pagaba con efectivo en ningún sitio, incluidos bares y discotecas.

Recuerdo que yo era el único que pagaba mis copas con cash.

Una noche no llevaba cash y las pagué con tarjeta. Claro, después en el extracto de mi banco aparecía una ristra de cargos de esa noche con el nombre del BAR/DISCO y los 8 a 12 euros de cada cargo.

--> Privacidad a la mierda: pueden saber hasta cuantas copas me tomo en una noche y la ruta del bacalao que he ido haciendo.

También era curioso ver las colas en los cajeros los fines de semana para sacar un poco de cash para pagar el guardarropa que vale 3 euros. Resulta que el guardarropa de los BARES/DISCOS no se puede pagar con tarjeta para agilizar la entrada (lo suelen llevan los de seguridad que no tienen TPV allí) y como nadie usa cash entre semana pues les tocaba sacar el viernes o sábado para pagar los 3 euros de cada BAR que entrabas. Las colas en los ATM eran tremendas.

Pues eso, contada la anécdota de lo que nos viene en cuanto al cash, que pienso que es inevitable.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Un vistazo a la Geopolítica...

- EE.UU. “contempla” despliegue militar en Europa del Este | La prÃ³xima guerra.

- CancillerÃ­a rusa: "EE.UU. rodea a Rusia con laboratorios secretos de armas biolÃ³gicas" | La prÃ³xima guerra.

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Jun 2015)

amador dijo:


> Una noche no llevaba cash y las pagué con tarjeta. Claro, después en el extracto de mi banco aparecía una ristra de cargos de esa noche con el nombre del BAR/DISCO y los 8 a 12 euros de cada cargo.
> 
> --> Privacidad a la mierda: pueden saber hasta cuantas copas me tomo en una noche y la ruta del bacalao que he ido haciendo.



A eso es a lo que vamos, pero ahora mismo, si quieren, saben dónde estás gracias a tu smartphone y pueden escuchar tus conversaciones, ver tus mensajes, saber a quién llamas, lo de pagar con tarjeta y que sepan tus vicios ya se sabía desde que inventaron la tarjeta de débito...


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Las mineras ya no aguantan más, ya sabéis que después del cierre sigue la escasez...

*Nadie quiere minas: el bajo precio de los metales pone contra las cuerdas a la industria*







Spoiler



Nadie quiere comprar minas. ¿Por qué? La caída de los precios de las materias primas como el hierro, el aluminio y el cobre, que cotizan a mínimos de seis años, han restado atractivo a los principales activos de la industria minera. Otros metales, como el níquel y el zinc, también registran precios muy bajos por la débil demanda.

La escasa perspectiva de recuperación de los precios, la baja calidad de los activos a la venta y el énfasis de los gigantes del sector, como BHP Billiton y Rio Tinto, en obtener mejores retornos para los accionistas en lugar de buscar nuevas adquisiciones, se suman a la difícil coyuntura de la industria, explica The Wall Street Journal. 

Esta sequía se refleja en el volumen de las fusiones y adquisiciones. Según un informe de Ernst & Young, en 2014 sólo se cerraron 544 acuerdos, lo que se traduce en un 23% menos si se compara con el año anterior. Se trató del cuarto año consecutivo de descensos y la cifra más baja desde 2003. Estas cifras contrastan con las de la década pasada cuando el nivel máximo de acuerdos alcanzó los 1.123 (en 2010). Por aquel entonces se produjo un auge de precios de las commodities gracias a la demanda china. 

Este complicado escenario podría continuar así durante un tiempo. Los expertos explican que las ventas de activos seguirán siendo escasas a menos que se produzca un gran cambio, como una oscilación importante en los precios de las materias primas o una gran fusión entre gigantes como Glencore y Rio Tinto. 

Esta última posibilidad corporativa podría obligar a la compañía resultante a vender minas para pagar deuda y hacer más eficiente su negocio, lo que a su vez provocaría una estampida para comprar los activos desechados. Para hacer caja, esos productores ofrecerían probablemente sus activos no deseados con un descuento, lo cual haría también caer los precios de activos similares.

Por el contrario, otros expertos consideran que las adquisiciones podrían repuntar más adelante. Los precios de los productos básicos están bajos pero no han colapsado como el año pasado, señalan. Las difíciles condiciones del mercado pueden causar que ciertas ofertas tarden más de lo normal en concretarse, ya que los vendedores tienen que invertir más tiempo en hacer atractivas sus minas.

En este sentido, los expertos aseguran que existen algunas firmas de capital privado que podrían estar interesadas en este tipo de activos. De hecho, el fondo X2 Resources creado por el veterano de la minería Mick Davis, dispone de 5.600 millones de dólares en efectivo para hacer compras en los próximos meses. 

Otro factor que despierta cierto optimismo es la casi segura subida a corto plazo de los tipos de interés en EEUU. Con las actuales tasas, los productores pueden mantener a flote minas de escaso rendimiento gracias a los menores costes de endeudamiento. Si los tipos de interés suben, los mineros tendrían que pagar más para financiar esas operaciones, lo que los haría más propensos a conformarse con unos precios reducidos, explica Jorge Beristain, analista de Deutsche Bank.




---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 22:01 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> http://www.24hgold.com/english/home.aspx
> A mí para informarme sobre el oro me gusta esta web, muy completa.
> El problema es si uno no se maneja bien en el idioma Shakespeariano, pero hoy en día como uno no sepa inglés se queda apartado de la información de casi cualquier tema. Los países hispanoparlantes no son vanguardistas en casi nada, los angloparlantes sí, esa es la realidad.



Hombre, no dejas de tener razón, pero está en nosotros el buscar información en español o "medio traducir" alguna de la pérfida Albión y ponerla en español, a final de cuentas este es un sitio en español y la creo que la gente que viene lo hace porque encuentra cosas interesantes en su idioma, para buscar cosas en inglés este foro se queda muy pequeñito y no sería de ningún interés.

Se trata de poner nuestro granito de arena en todo lo que se pueda, está claro que los que nos gobiernan no harán nada por nuestro precioso idioma, así que nosotros podemos contribuir en acercar información de nivel, actual y lejos del alcance de los massmierda (se hace lo que se puede) a los hispanohablantes.

Quizás uno de los motivos porque muchos no despiertan es por el idioma (como en la torre de babel), igual si se les dice en su idioma, harán más por despertar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Así ES, amigo, debemos esforzarnos en encontrar la máxima información "alternativa" posible en NUESTRO idioma, ya que si bien el Inglés está cada vez más extendido en España, no es menos cierto que la gente que acude a este hilo sería mucho menor si los enlaces fueran en su mayor parte extranjeros. Por tanto, se trata de buscar, pero en ocasiones da bastante "rabia"... porque hay muy buenos artículos en los medios anglosajones que yo suelo leer. En bastantes ocasiones suelo enlazarlos, pero me queda la duda de si se leen realmente, aparte de los que ya tienen interés en un determinado contenido.

Sí, la Minería en general está contra las "cuerdas", pero no sólo ésta, sino que la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, del Petróleo al Hierro, pasando por el Azúcar, etc. Todo esto tiene una "pinta" terriblemente MALA. Eso SÍ, los chinos siguen comprando en este sector y, especialmente, en la Minería... No me extraña el movimiento geopolítico que están realizando los EE.UU. en relación a África, ya que China está muy "infiltrada" en ese continente. No es extraño que cuando derribaron a Gadafi tuvieran que salir de Libia más de 30.000 chinos...

Y os dejo un artículo de Guillermo Barba y que nos comenta acerca del Oro de Texas...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Ahora hasta Texas “repatriarÃ¡” sus reservas de oro

Y -¡ojo! a lo que comenta sobre el almacenamiento de monedas de Plata... Vamos, que aquí ya dejan claro explicítamente su valor monetario... A ver si se enteran los "pollos" del FOFOA.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Jun 2015)

Las élites financieras se protegen del populacho.

Empleo en Reino Unido: Examen de elitismo para trabajar en empresas selectas británicas | Economía | EL PA

Los responsables de la selección de personal en dichas firmas, según el estudio, tienen en cuenta criterios que favorecen a aquellos candidatos de contextos familiares más privilegiados.

Alan Milburn, el exdiputado laborista que dirige la comisión, aseguró que los jóvenes de origen obrero están siendo “sistemáticamente excluidos de los mejores trabajos”.


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hombre, no dejas de tener razón, pero está en nosotros el buscar información en español o "medio traducir" alguna de la pérfida Albión y ponerla en español, a final de cuentas este es un sitio en español y la creo que la gente que viene lo hace porque encuentra cosas interesantes en su idioma, para buscar cosas en inglés este foro se queda muy pequeñito y no sería de ningún interés.
> 
> Se trata de poner nuestro granito de arena en todo lo que se pueda, está claro que los que nos gobiernan no harán nada por nuestro precioso idioma, así que nosotros podemos contribuir en acercar información de nivel, actual y lejos del alcance de los massmierda (se hace lo que se puede) a los hispanohablantes.
> 
> ...



40 años de dictadura o, cuando menos, aislamiento total bajo la férrea mano de la censura pesan. Pesan mucho.

Perdimos el tren del ejercicio del espíritu crítico durante esos 40 años y llegada la transición (lo pongo con minúscula), ya nos tocó empezar a vivir los prologómenos de la nueva sociedad digitalizada en otro idioma. Vamos que no crecimos (no nos dieron tiempo).

No creas que es particular a nosotros. Los japoneses podrían decir otro tanto y los mismísimos gabachos, cuando otrora el francés era el idioma universal de la Diplomacia, se ven abocados a rendir pleitesia idiomática al vencedor mediático de la segunda guerra mundial.

Ahora hay lo que hay.

Pero bueno, tampoco vamos a echarnos a llorar.

Antes pegaremos un par de patadas aunque sean en inglés.


----------



## dalmore_12y (15 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un vistazo a la Geopolítica...
> 
> - EE.UU. “contempla” despliegue militar en Europa del Este | La prÃ³xima guerra.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches.
No tengo ni idea de geoestrategia, pero si esto se cumple: "Las tropas serían ubicadas en: Lituania, Letonia, Estonia, Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria y posiblemente Hungría"...me parece que vamos a tener lio en Europa y de los gordos, pues Rusia se va a sentir muy muy amenzada 

Ojala todo quede en meros malos rollos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2015)

Hola, dalmore_12y: Mira el artículo y mapa que enlazo... Viendo eso, está claro que Rusia hace tiempo que se siente amenazada y eso le pasaría a cualquier país que tuviera unos vecinos aparentemente tan "belicosos". Esas nuevas fuerzas que se enviarían por parte de los EE.UU. NO suponen mucho más de lo que ya tiene que "soportar" Rusia en sus fronteras.

Francamente, creo que en muy pocos años (¿2-3?), la atmósfera sera bastante "irrespirable" en el Centro de Europa y ya veremos sino estalla antes. Todo puede pasar: que el conflicto de Ucrania se convierta en una guerra abierta y que implique a fuerzas "externas"; un ataque de falsa bandera; un ataque "defensivo" por parte de Rusia... etc., etc. O la mejor de las opciones: una vuelta a la Guerra Fría...

Sin embargo, parece mentira la mente tan "cortita" de quienes dirigen a los Países Bálticos o Polonia... ¿No se dan cuenta de que los rusos los barrerían en días? Y lo mismo sucedería con toda Europa, ya que la OTAN no cuenta con el suficiente potencial para ganarle a Rusia una guerra en el continente europeo... Otra cosa sería el desenlace en una Guerra Mundial, pero nosotros vivimos donde vivimos y estamos en una "alianza" donde NO se nos ha perdido NADA, es más estando ahí lo único que podemos recibir es una auténtica PALIZA...

- MoscÃº: Â¿Por quÃ© la OTAN tiene 400 bases alrededor de Rusia? - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aunque no me acaba de convencer, os dejo un interesante artículo que denominaré de "teoría económica" y quedaros con el final del mismo... para Bien y para Mal.

- Vozpópuli - Inflación

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 08:50 ----------

Lo acabo de leer en un hilo posteado por el forero Fray Guillermo y, como enlaza con lo que venimos comentando, lo pongo también aquí...

- Obligan a banca ecuatoriana a adoptar moneda electrÃ³nica estatal

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Parece que Correa ha movido ficha, ahora ha creado una "moneda virtual" para ir paralelamente con el dólar y posteriormente desdolarizar a Ecuador.

Aunque parece que es un truño para obtener financiación y quedarse con los ahorros del pueblo de manera "democrática" (lo hace obligatorio en un plazo de 360 días).

Esto me recuerda al tema de la retirada de efectivo, podrían aprovechar para no emitir moneda metálica y controlarlo todo. Me resulta chocante que por un esto se haga en los países más avanzados a la vez que los más subdesarrollados (que juegan dentro del monopoly, porque sabemos que hay países aún más pobres)

Mirad que bonita foto, con toda la intencionalidad de hacer verlo como algo guay y del pueblo a imitar:






_El dinero electrónico avanza en Ecuador, pero impulsado desde el Estado, lo que genera resquemor. _

Ya sabéis como empieza: "Es por vuestro bien y eso..." y lo malo es que ya sabemos también como acaba (quiebra del estado)

Esta frase es lapidaria y muy mencionana por estos lares:

_En este sentido, Robalino advirtió que *“no se puede crear dinero de la nada”.*_

Y esta no tiene desperdicio:

_“Con la moneda electrónica todas las transacciones están ligadas a tu identidad, cosa que no sucede con el dinero físico, por lo que considero que un derecho adquirido de facto se va perdiendo progresivamente”, dijo a PanAm Post._


*Obligan a banca ecuatoriana a adoptar moneda electrónica estatal*


Spoiler



Los bancos públicos y privados de Ecuador deberán adoptar obligatoriamente el sistema de dinero electrónico del Banco Central (BCE) y tendrán que hacerlo en un plazo no mayor a 360 días, según la Resolución 064-2015-M del Estado ecuatoriano,. publicada en el registro oficial el pasado lunes 25.

La disposición, firmada por el Ministro Coordinador de Política Económica, Patricio River Yánez, establece que “todas las entidades de los sectores financieros público, privado, popular y solidario se deben incorporar obligatoriamente como Macroagentes del sistema de Dinero Electrónico”.

El documento establece que las entidades financieras deberán hacerlo para “todos los servicios que actualmente presten y los que en lo posterior llegaren a prestar”. Para ello deberán abrir una cuenta en el Sistema de de Dinero Electrónico.

“La circulación, canje, retiro y desmonetización de dólares de los Estados Unidos de América, moneda en la República del Ecuador, corresponden exclusivamente al Banco Central del Ecuador, única entidad autorizada para proveer y gestionar moneda metálica nacional o electrónica en la República del Ecuador, equivalente y convertible a dólares de los Estados Unidos de América”, establece el Código Orgánico Monetario y Financiero de Ecuador.

El objetivo del dinero electrónico es, según la resolución, “buscar la eficiencia en los sistemas de pagos para promover y coadyuvar a la estabilidad económica del país”.

El presidente de la Asociación de Bancos Privados del Ecuador, César Robalino, le indicó a El Universo. el miércoles 27 que hasta el momento no se han opuesto al dinero electrónico en cuanto sea “un medio de pago con fines transaccionales exclusivamente”. Mencionó que podría utilizarse para financiar el gasto público aunque, explicó, el Gobierno de Rafael Correa instó que eso no va a pasar.

En este sentido, Robalino advirtió que “no se puede crear dinero de la nada”.

También lamentó que en un principio el Gobierno había dicho que el sistema sería voluntario para las entiedades financieras y que ahora ello haya cambiado.

La resolución define como “macroagentes” a “empresas, organizaciones e instituciones públicas y privadas; instituciones financieras y del sistema popular y solidario; que mantienen una red de establecimientos de atención al cliente y están en la capacidad de adquirir dinero móvil, distribuirlo o convertirlo en especies monetarias”.

Hasta el 18 de mayo, se habían abierto 23.927 cuentas de dinero electrónico, según información del Banco Central.

Las entidades financieras realizarán la adaptaciones en diferentes etapas, dependiendo de la cantidad de activos que posean. Así, aquellas que tengan US$1.000 millones en activos tendrán 120 días; las que tengan entre $150 millones y $1.000 millones contarán con 150 días; y por ultimo las que tengan menos que eso obtendrán 360 días.+ 

*¿Bitcoin o la moneda electrónica del Banco Central?*
Gustavo Solórzano Andrade, gerente General del Banco Central de Ecuador, había expresado en junio de 2014 que “la única moneda de curso legal en el Ecuador es el Dólar de los Estados Unidos de América, la misma que se utiliza en todas las operaciones económicas a través de los medios de pago autorizados por el Banco Central el Ecuador” y que “en este contexto, si algún ciudadano ecuatoriano quiere realizar inversiones en bitcoins o en otra moneda criptográfica será una decisión personal e individual y la tendrá que realizar fuera del territorio ecuatoriano”.

El superintendente de Bancos y Seguros de este país, Pedro Solines Chacón, había sostenido que “esta criptomoneda no tiene un órgano que la regule y supervise”. Añadió que las critpomonedas exponen un riesgo de lavado de activos y financiamiento de terrorismo.

Justamente para Luis Nuñez, miembro de la comunidad Bitcoin en Ecuador, la ausencia de privacidad por parte del sistema de dinero electrónico del Banco Central “es lo más preocupante”.

“Con la moneda electrónica todas las transacciones están ligadas a tu identidad, cosa que no sucede con el dinero físico, por lo que considero que un derecho adquirido de facto se va perdiendo progresivamente”, dijo a PanAm Post.

Por último, señaló que son dos modelos distintos (el del dinero electrónico y el de las criptodivisas): “Bitcoin es un modelo descentralizado que tiene reglas claras: es transparente, público, promueve la libertad y es de libre adopción; y el otro es un modelo centralista que pretende el control de la información, y en el que las reglas se dictan conforme la visión política de turno”.

Finalmente, dijo que el dinero electrónico no afecta al bitcoin en el país, lo que si afecta a la criptomoneda es “la incertidumbre legal” en la que se encuentra.



También El País comenta algo al respecto, pero menciona que sucederá algo similar a Argentina en el 2001 y hace buenos comentarios como:

_"Utilizando eufemismos como "inclusión financiera" lo que el gobierno de Ecuador busca son métodos para evitar la dolarización"_

_"La situación en Ecuador hace que la creación de la moneda electrónica sea el paralelo a los que los "patacones" fueron en Argentina"_

Que más o menos coincido con este análisis

*El fin de la dolarización en Ecuador*
_El mito de Correa y su prolija macroeconomía está a punto de terminar
_


Spoiler



Cuando Ecuador dolarizó su economía a finales del año 1999, lo hizo utilizando como respaldo un sistema contable transparente. El mismo aseguraba que los depósitos de las entidades financieras en el Banco Central, los depósitos del sector público, las obligaciones del Banco Central, los demás pasivos y el patrimonio del banco se encontrasen respaldados en su totalidad en las llamadas reservas internacionales de libre disponibilidad (RILD). De este modo, el país logró retomar la confianza en el sistema financiero dada la imposibilidad del gobierno de emitir moneda sin respaldo.

Esto fue cambiando a partir de 2008, cuando el gobierno comenzó a bloquear el acceso a la información, quitándole transparencia al sistema. Al mismo tiempo, la aprobación de la ley de seguridad financiera permitió al Banco Central comenzar a utilizar las RILD con el propósito de realizar "inversiones" en el país, a través de la adquisición de títulos del sector público. Es decir, el dinero que debía ser utilizado como respaldo de la dolarización, se comenzó a utilizar para financiar gasto público. La dolarización ya no se encontraba respaldada exclusivamente en RILD, si no también en títulos públicos, los cuales no son líquidos.

Esto fue acompañado por un deterioro de la situación fiscal, reflejada en el creciente nivel de déficit y el consiguiente aumento de la deuda. El nivel del gasto público a finales de 2014 se ubica en un 44% del PIB y el déficit en el gasto público se ubica por encima del 5% del PIB (10% si se excluyen los aportes al sistema de seguridad social). Esto se refleja en un nivel total de deuda interna y externa a marzo de 2015 de 31.697 millones de dólares, un incremento del casi 200% desde comienzos del 2010. Si incluimos dentro de la deuda externa los $7mil millones de la venta anticipada de petróleo a China, el número es aún mayor.

Ante esta situación, pocos días atrás el gobierno de Rafael Correa tomó la cuestionada decisión de obligar a los bancos y entidades financieras del país a ofrecer servicios con la nueva moneda electrónica creada por el gobierno. Utilizando como cortina eufemismos como "inclusión financiera y modernización del sistema de pagos", en realidad lo que el gobierno de Ecuador está buscando son métodos alternativos para salirse de la dolarización.

Ante la falta de reservas líquidas, la merma de ingresos por la caída del precio del petróleo y las restricciones al acceso de financiamiento externo, la obligatoriedad impuesta por el gobierno a los bancos sobre la utilización del dinero electrónico constituye un indicio claro de la falta de recursos y la búsqueda de nuevas formas de cubrir el déficit en el gasto público.

Supongamos, por ejemplo, que la gente decide ir al Banco Central y cambiar sus dólares por dinero electrónico, o que el propio gobierno decide comenzar a pagar sueldos u obligaciones con dinero electrónico en lugar de dólares. El Banco Central podría guardar dichos dólares como respaldo, o bien "invertirlos" en títulos públicos para financiar gasto, como en la práctica lo ha venido haciendo. Si se da este segundo caso, la cantidad de dinero en circulación (dólares más dinero electrónico) sería mayor a su respaldo en el Banco Central. Esto aumentaría el nivel de moneda en circulación, con sus consecuentes efectos inflacionarios. El dinero electrónico perdería paulatinamente su valor, y comenzaría a cotizarse por debajo del dólar. En la práctica, esto significaría una devaluación y el fin de la dolarización, adoptando un sistema bi-monetario.

La situación aquí descripta posee muchos parecidos a lo ocurrido en Argentina durante los últimos meses de la convertibilidad en 2001. Dado que el déficit fiscal no podía ser financiado con emisión, ya que cada peso en circulación debía estar respaldado por un dólar en el Banco Central, la forma de hacerlo era con endeudamiento externo. La emisión monetaria se realizaba contra cada dólar que ingresaba al país en forma de deuda externa. Esto generó una situación insostenible, y ante la inexistencia de más recursos y la imposibilidad de continuar financiando el déficit con más deuda, las provincias comenzaron a imprimir su propia moneda (la más conocida de ellas fue el "Patacón"). En la práctica, esto significó el fin de la convertibilidad ya que la cantidad de dólares en el Banco Central no era suficiente para cubrir la cantidad de pesos y monedas provinciales en circulación.

En Ecuador la situación es similar. El desproporcionado crecimiento del gasto fue generando desequilibrios macroeconómicos los cuales hasta ahora habían sido financiados con deuda interna y externa. En el caso de la deuda interna, buena parte de la misma fue financiada con fondos del sistema de seguridad social y, en los últimos tiempos, a través del intercambio de RILD por títulos del sector público. Pero ahora el creciente gasto fiscal, la falta de ingresos tras la caída del precio del petróleo, sumado a la falta de falta de financiamiento externo y la falta de inversión extranjera por la poca confianza en el país, hacen que la creación de la moneda electrónica sea el paralelo a los que los "patacones" fueron en Argentina.

El problema de esta situación, es que cuando estos desequilibrios se hacen insostenibles, la crisis no llega de forma paulatina sino de golpe. Cuando la gente se niegue a utilizar el dinero electrónico, y corra a cambiarlo por dólares, la situación podrá tornarse caótica. Existen muchas razones para creer que la crisis está pronta a llegar. El mito de Correa y su prolija macroeconomía está pronto a terminar.



Hay un hilo abierto al respecto:
*Correa (Ecuador) obliga a la banca a adoptar el sistema de pagos virtual creado por su gobierno *

Ha un comentario que me llamó la atención:


4motion dijo:


> Correa esta viendolo venir, y se preparara para el COLAPSO gUSAno.



Lo cual no deja de tener cierta razón, pero lo más seguro es que esto sea para coger el dinero del pueblo ya que Ecuador estará llevando esta crisis como todos (y quizás peor), además los usanos tienen muchas más papeletas de aguantar mucho más esta situación que Ecuador.

También hay un detalle que no debe pasar desapercibido, todos estos países están contra las cuerdas debido principalmente a la bajada en las commodities, quizás está sea una estrategia de los que mandan para controlar los recursos mundiales sin pegar un solo tiro (bueno, alguna "bala perdida" siempre hay), de esa manera podrán comprarlos a precio de derribo (no olvidéis que Rockefeller se desvinculó recientemente del petróleo -y una mierda-) e incluso creo recordar que Soros se iba a jubilar o algo así...

En fin, hay muchos frentes abiertos, lo cual reduce las posibilidades de que no suceda nada, si en algo estoy convencido es que los MP's salen bien parados en cualquier escenario que tenemos delante nuestro.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 09:52 ----------

Vaya, creo que Fernando se me adelantó sobre lo de Ecuador, no había leido que lo incluyó en su edición, estaba escribiendo el post y no me di cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Parri (16 Jun 2015)

Buenos días.

Se me hace imposible seguir este hilo porque esto ya parece miniburbuja.info aún me acuerdo cuando había un mensaje por día.

Solo agradecer el esfuerzo que hiciste por venir a la reunión en Valencia Fernando, eres un caballero con todas las letras.

Es una lástima porque hubieses disfrutado muchísimo. Hubo un gran debate con gente muy preparada pero también eché de menos una persona con cierta edad como tú o Llinares, la experiencia es un grado y más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.

Si hubiese otra reunión estaría bien contar contigo como ponente y escucharte exponer.

En principio la idea de la próxima será abrirla a todo el mundo, pero será organizada por alguien que tenga el tiempo y la capacidad para regular a 40 o 50 personas, yo acabé agotado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, Parri: Sabes que hice todo lo posible para estar ahí, incluso a primera hora del Sábado intenté arreglarlo, pero fue imposible... SÍ, estoy convencido de que me perdí algo importante, porque no siempre se consigue reunir a gente con el nivel que había ahí.

SÍ, es posible que hubiera podido aportar algo, aunque fuera para ampliar los debates posteriores a las exposiciones realizadas. Además, soy "platero" -al igual que tú- y soy "duro" defendiéndola, bueno ya lo sabes. Lástima, lo que comentas sobre la ausencia de Llinares, ya que éste también es un ferviente defensor de la Plata.

Parri, tú SÍ que eres un Caballero y una persona muy honesta, de manera que sólo puede agradecerte la deferencia en invitarme y excusar mi ausencia. Sé lo que es organizar eventos y, la verdad, cuando acaban se te quitan las ganas de organizar uno nuevo, pero bueno deja pasar el tiempo y, quizás, en otro momento podemos ser varios los que te podamos ayudar.

En cuanto al hilo, ya lo ves "viento en popa"... Es la labor persistente y sorda de un grupo de foreros que tenemos opiniones muy divergentes entre nosotros, pero sabemos que el "enemigo" no está entre nosotros, sino en el Sistema que tenemos enfrente y en lo que van a "desatar" para meternos en el "redil"... por tanto, es un trabajo que realizamos de forma altruista, pero te aseguro que es muy gratificante.

Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.

# Refinanciado: Has ampliado la información inicial que aporté e incluso la has comentado, por tanto mucho mejor tu aportación...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Macedonia bloquea la retirada de capital de los bancos griegos

- ¿Qué pasaría si Grecia saliera del Euro? Un escenario negativo

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jun 2015)

Ahora hasta Texas â€œrepatriarÃ¡â€ sus reservas de oro

Más sobre lo de texas.


----------



## Bucanero (16 Jun 2015)

Muy buenas tardes. Lo de Grecia me tiene en ascuas. Se irán, no se irán del euro. Es como un culebrón venezolano de los que echaban antes. No me creo que la dejen salir así como así. ¿Si se sale ella quien nos dice que no lo haremos los demás? Pienso que al final lo hará tarde o temprano pero creo que aun no le van a dejar marchar para bien o para mal para ella. ¿Que opináis? 

En cuanto a la conspiranolla y a la conspiración os dejo un enlace interesante aunque para los ya fogueados en el asunto poco más añadirán a su saber pero siempre viene bien saber y conocer con quien nos jugamos los cuartos.

http://www.elvorticeradio.com/album...os-conspirando-contra-ti-con-cristina-martin/

Por cierto el experimento de mi huerta va bien con algunos altibajos pero la cosecha de patatas ha sido aceptable y la de los tomates regular pero aprendiendo y disfrutando de la huerta poco a poco y por si acaso.

Por último comentar que voy a cargar un poquito más de plata. No se si es buen momento de compra pero al cuerno, estoy con mono, parezco gollun en el señor de los anillos. Cuidaros todos mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Mira, lo de Grecia NO tiene solución... El otro día me miré los vencimientos de la deuda que tiene ese país hasta fin de año y están por encima de los 23.000 millones de Euros. Por tanto, o la UE, BCE o el "coño de la Bernarda" salen en su ayuda, es decir aportando más dinero a un agujero sin fondo o NO hay solución. Quizás, puedan solventar este año, pero el próximo y sucesivos... Supongo que los actuales gobernantes griegos saben que no tienen margen de maniobra y de ahí que las negociaciones estén estancadas.

Si sale Grecia, Bucanero, irán detrás España y el resto de los PIGS, aparte de que la UE comenzaría a "desintegrarse" (UK, Finlandia...). Evidentemente, el impago o quitas importantes de la deuda de los distintos países más expuestos llevarían a un caos o a la bancarrota a buena parte de la Banca europea y parte de la mundial, ya sabes aquello del "Efecto Mariposa"...

Bucanero, cultivar la tierra NO es nada fácil si no se viene de "ahí"... Y "sobrevivir" en base a una huerta mediana es casi imposible. Otra cosa es que haya unos productos más fáciles de obtener o que sean más "agradecidos", por ejemplo las patatas, los tomates, acelgas, coles, etc. También los pollos y conejos dan buenos resultados. A mí me lo dieron hace muchísimos años.

¿Plata? Mejor dedica ese dinero al Oro y te lo dice un "platero"... Te lo digo porque si tienes esas "sensaciones" sobre Grecia mejor acudir a "algo" que tenga una fuerte valoración monetaria y ahí mejor ahora el Oro que la Plata, aunque dependiendo de los porcentajes que se tengan de cada metal. Si andas "fuerte" en el Oro, pues a la Plata y viceversa...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jun 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes. Lo de Grecia me tiene en ascuas. Se irán, no se irán del euro. Es como un culebrón venezolano de los que echaban antes. No me creo que la dejen salir así como así. ¿Si se sale ella quien nos dice que no lo haremos los demás? Pienso que al final lo hará tarde o temprano pero creo que aun no le van a dejar marchar para bien o para mal para ella. ¿Que opináis?
> 
> En cuanto a la conspiranolla y a la conspiración os dejo un enlace interesante aunque para los ya fogueados en el asunto poco más añadirán a su saber pero siempre viene bien saber y conocer con quien nos jugamos los cuartos.
> 
> ...



Mis ideas:

Se salen del euro seguro.
No pasará gran cosa en los mercados, que ya descuentan la posibilidad.
La duda será que moneda adoptarán despues:

Rublo?
Dólar?
Neodracmas?
Algún patrón metálico?
Con el neodracma la inflación se les puede ir a las nubes y los griegos ya estarán comprando bienes tangibles por si acaso, mejor que tener euros en el banco.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, bankiero: ¿Descontado por los mercados? Pues, yo diría que NO, pero bueno es una apreciación personal. Supongo que del "terremoto" inicial casi NADA se libraría, pero quizás luego consiguieran "estabilizar" la situación... A medio plazo acabaría revertiéndose y ya veríamos que pasa con España, Portugal, Italia...

Y ahora estoy viendo en la TV que el Presidente del BdE recomienda a los jóvenes ahorrar para las Pensiones... ¡Que "luminarias"! ¿Y de dónde? Si no hay trabajo y el que hay es miserable y apenas sirve para sobrevivir. ¿En qué mundo viven estos HdP? Está claro que hay que enviar estos miserables al "paro" y lástima que ya no haya "galeras"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jun 2015)

Si hay colapso griego, el que se va a quedar reforzado frente al euro sobre todo va a ser el USD y el USD ya va bastante alto. Para ver el oro alto tendrán que aparecer indicios de colapso en el USD, hasta ese momento nada de nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, bankiero: No me refería en concreto al Oro. Es más, éste SÍ que parece que tiene "descontada" la salida de Grecia del Euro/UE, ya que sino estaría mucho más alto, aunque lo "normal" es que SÍ que tuviera una evolución favorable al saltar la noticia, luego ya se "estabilizaría" o lo "harían" que para el caso es lo mismo.

Bueno, hay que tener presentes más factores que sólo ese hipotético colapso del USD y la situación geopolítica "invita" a ello... En fin, tampoco debemos "preocuparnos" porque se avecinan tiempos interesantes, pero muy "revueltos" y donde me parece que vamos a ver de todo...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Jun 2015)

La OTAN, el FMI, divisiones, Grexitâ€¦ mirando al 2020: Â¿el regreso de las guerras europeas? | GEAB Tema grecia: en el geab aseguran que grecia no sale del euro. Es de hoy el artículo. Saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Mis ideas:
> 
> Se salen del euro seguro.
> No pasará gran cosa en los mercados, que ya descuentan la posibilidad.
> ...



"Se salen del euro seguro".....pero cuando?, a corto plazo es imposible porque Grecia no quiere salirse. Además para salirse del euro deben pedir la salida de la UE con referéndum incluido al igual que los ingleses. Este proceso sería lento por los plazos y a la vista de todos, no se sale de un día para otro.
, 
Grecia con sus duras negociaciones desde que SYRIZA y ANEL tomaron el poder
, están ganando un tiempo muy valioso para que otros se unan a su causa de cambiar las "condiciones inmejorables" de los rescates.

España, Portugal e Italia podrán unir fuerzas con Grecia, para entonces el debate será si es el fin del euro o no....en diez años el euro será historia o se lo quedará Alemania como neomarco. Bueno, también puede quedar el euro para PIGS y ajuntados y que otros se piren.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Muy interesante lo enlazado por Ladrillófilo y que os recomiendo. Por cierto, me "leo" en alguna de las fechas que aparece ahí y también en unos "escenarios" probables... Ya os decía que hay muchos estudiosos que estamos llegando a las mismas conclusiones e incluso las fechas son muy aproximadas...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 21:31 ----------

Os dejo un artículo bastante interesante y ameno que trata sobre una poco probable confiscación del Oro, también comenta la confiscación de la Plata de 1934 y que es bastante desconocida por muchos "metaleros", así como aporta una ley holandesa de 1978 y donde claramente se ve una confiscación del Oro y "derivados", por ejemplo monedas aleadas... En fin, vale la pena.

- Do Not Worry about Gold Confiscation - GoldRepublic.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jun 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> "Se salen del euro seguro".....pero cuando?, a corto plazo es imposible porque Grecia no quiere salirse. Además para salirse del euro deben pedir la salida de la UE con referéndum incluido al igual que los ingleses. Este proceso sería lento por los plazos y a la vista de todos, no se sale de un día para otro.
> ,
> Grecia con sus duras negociaciones desde que SYRIZA y ANEL tomaron el poder
> , están ganando un tiempo muy valioso para que otros se unan a su causa de cambiar las "condiciones inmejorables" de los rescates.
> ...



Existe la posibilidad de que declaren quiebra parcial y sigan en el euro pero no le veo mucha utilidad ya que el problema principal es que el euro a economías tipo Grecia le va muy grande, QEs incluidas. 
Pensar solo como era con la peseta antes del 2001.

La solución lógica para la viabilidad del euro sería profundizar la unión política y que exista un fondo de compensación entre zonas ricas y pobres a lo USA.

Es decir, la causa de que el euro no sea viable es porque los alemanes no quieren. Para ellos nosotros osmos los PIGS, unos manirrotos.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Jun 2015)

_"La solución lógica para la viabilidad del euro sería profundizar la unión política y que exista un fondo de compensación entre zonas ricas y pobres a lo USA."_

Es que eso es una de las cosas que se deberían haber hecho desde un principio y quizá hubiéramos tenido unas ganancias o pérdidas que socializaríamos entre todos, pero como no se hizo así las ganancias para los pigs del norte y las pérdidas para nosotros, los otros PIIGS.


Quizá ya lo habéis comentado por aquí:



> *'Frexit': El Frente Nacional pide un referéndum sobre la permanencia de Francia en la UE*
> 
> El partido francés de extrema derecha Frente Nacional ha llamado este jueves a seguir el ejemplo del Reino Unido y convocar un referéndum sobre la permanencia del país en la Unión Europea.
> Florian Philippot, vicepresidente del FN y miembro del Parlamento Europeo, declaró que el presidente francés, François Hollande, debería "seguir el ejemplo británico".
> ...



Grexit ,Brexit, Frexit...Spaxit?...Porxit?...Itaxit?...esto revienta si o si!!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: El proyecto europeo era un fracaso anunciado desde sus inicios, pero mucho más cuando se profundizó en la "captación" de nuevos socios... En el continente europeo existe una gran multiculturalidad y, además, ¿Cuántos idiomas se hablan dentro de la UE? Si es una auténtica Torre de Babel...

Se partió desde el fracaso político y entonces se encauzó desde los medios económicos, pero cuando han venido "mal dadas" se ha visto el enorme despropósito que ha sido este "experimento" de la UE. No hay que ser ningún avezado economista para saber que una unión monetaria es imposible sin una integración total del mundo laboral y un federalismo fiscal. Vamos, si el "espejo" a emular eran los EE.UU. Bueno, a éstos ya les ha ido bien con el "rollo" de la UE y así han conseguido "meter" la OTAN con "calzador" y lo que viene... el TIIP. Hasta parece que todo haya estado "premeditado" en el tiempo... ¡Joder! que mal pensado soy...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (17 Jun 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Si hay colapso griego, el que se va a quedar reforzado frente al euro sobre todo va a ser el USD y el USD ya va bastante alto. *Para ver el oro alto tendrán que aparecer indicios de colapso en el USD*, hasta ese momento nada de nada.



Tendré muy en cuenta dicho escenario. Ya que visto lo visto...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Saldrá el oro de este sopor con las noticias del hoy? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Grecia, ¿un cisne negro en ciernes? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2015)

Interesante y polémico artículo, pero "reflexionad" sobre ello. No está diciendo "tonterías"...

- http://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/gibraltar-el-punto-mas-fragil-del-planeta/

Y me imagino que el "Rajao" sin "enterarse"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2015 at 21:31 ----------

Enlazo un artículo que NO es muy bueno para los más "plateros", pero está bien...

- Forecasts For The Final Bottom In Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Jun 2015)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas sobre Grecia. La verdad que parece que si se van a salir del euro. Ayer liquidé también la última posición en bolsa que aun me quedaba y que mantenía más por cariño que por convicción. Y añado una noticia más sobre el tema griego.

El ComitÃ© de Deuda Griega acaba de declarar toda la deuda a la Troika “Ilegal, ilegÃ­mita y odiosa” | Periodismo Alternativo

Con respecto a mi compra de MPs pues me decante por la plata. Gracias de todos modos por la recomendación fernando pero voy cargado más en oro que en plata y me apetece notar algo de peso en mis alforjas jeje. Me pudo la cantidad, quizás más que a la calidad que parece dar el oro.

Con respecto a lo de Gibraltar si me creo lo de la base de submarinos nucleares pero no se muy bien de donde se saca el tema de la alianza española y francesa. Entre otras cosas porque la sumisión hacía los americanos es completa y está demostrado con las últimas adquisiciones de bases americanas en España. Estados unidos esta atando en corto a España es lo que yo veo en los últimos movimientos. No se fía que pase aquí lo que puede llegar a pasar en Grecia con los rusos etc...

Si estoy de acuerdo en la ascensión de marruecos como aliado preferente con respecto a España por parte de los americanos pero creo que estos juegan a todas la bandas, al igual que Francia.

Si bien me gusta lo que escribe este hombre, creo que a veces peca de demasiado enrevesado y demasiado conspiranoico, aunque también tiene desde mi punto de vista grandes aciertos en exponer muchos de los temas que trata. Espero haberme explicado bien.

Lo que si se desprende del momento en que vivimos es que todo esta muy movido y hay muchos movimientos de todos los actores relevantes. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Jun 2015)

El oro parece que rebota un poquitín por el anuncio de la FED de no subir tipos por ahora, aunque prevé hacerlo dos veces este año.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (17 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante y polémico artículo, pero "reflexionad" sobre ello. No está diciendo "tonterías"...
> 
> - http://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/gibraltar-el-punto-mas-fragil-del-planeta/
> 
> ...



Madre mia... encima llevo unos días de podcasts tremendos. Aparte del de Ampliando el Debate, que recomendó Ladrillofilo, con el sugerente título de _"¿Por qué lo llaman crisis cuando quieren decir colapso?"_, el último de ED tiene el también optimista título de_ "¿Una crisis para siempre?"_.
El título de este último se debe a que uno de los temas que tratan es la aparición de Santiago Niño Becerra en televisión. Y básicamente están de acuerdo en sus predicciones.. al 99%...

¡Ah y un detalle muy importante que comentan! A causa de la modificación de la constitución que perpretarón con nocturnidad y alevosía el hijo del viento con su compinche de la oposición, en caso de que haya en España una quiebra o un default, los deudores podrían reclamar ante el tribunal constitucional el pago de la deuda. Lo cual querría decir que *el flujo de ingresos por impuestos del estado español podría pasar directamente a los deudores*.
Está en la constitución, teóricamente ganarían el juicio ante el constitucional... Resumen: el estado no podría declararse en quiebra, porque no le está permitido. Tocaría pagar hasta las últimas consecuencias.

Luego están los Podcasts de Radio Libertad Constituyente, en el que García Trevijano, que conoce a todos los pájaros (como diría fernando) de la transición, no deja títere con cabeza. Deprime mucho, la verdad, ver quien nos ha gobernado y quien nos gobierna.
Trevijano se dedica a lo que el llama a analizar "el porvenir". Lo cual no es "adivinar", sino que viendo lo que hay ahora tratar de saber que es lo que está por-venir. La cuestión es que él dice que siempre acierta y lo que comenta tiene todo muy mala pinta.

Y ya que fernando pregunta donde está "el rajao", le diré que creo que anda por aquí:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKxjvpY-x5E



Bromas a parte, este señor solo está ahí porque en el ascenso de su triste vida de "funcionario de partido" le han dejado llegar hasta lo más alto. Se nota claramente que es un "pasivo", sin iniciativa, un cobarde... un despreocupado...
Triste, esto es algo muy triste. Un autentico líder a ese nivel de responsabilidad (que encima debería ser "voluntaria") debería apechugar con las consecuencias de todo, tomar decisiones... ser capaz, si es necesario, de salir del cargo con los pies por delante..


----------



## Bucanero (17 Jun 2015)

Pues hay va más madera RATTUS jeje. Acabo de leerlo pero no es más que un poco más de lo mismo.

La siguiente gran crisis financiera europea ha comenzado | Periodismo Alternativo

Un saludo a todos. Esto parece que se pone interesante. Espero que lleguen a un acurdo por el bien de todos, incluidos nosotros pero me temo que están decididos a chocar como dos locomotoras a toda potencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bucanero: NO es momento de estar en Bolsa, aunque ésta pueda dar todavía un "tirón"... Demasiado riesgo para unos posibles retornos muy bajos.

Ya indiqué que Oro o Plata en función del porcentaje que tuvieras. Mis dos últimas compras han sido exclusivamente de Oro, la anterior de Plata... Y si vuelvo a comprar creo que será nuevamente Oro, pero es que yo tengo una fortísima desproporción del Oro vs la Plata. Por tanto, toca "compensar" y tender hacia el valor monetario. En cualquier caso, ya sea Oro o Plata, siempre me ha parecido interesante diversificar en MPs parte del Patrimonio personal. Es más, me estoy planteando seriamente superar ese máximo teórico que tengo en torno al 25%...

Respecto al enlace geopolítico NO lo suscribo en su totalidad, pero ya te puedo garantizar que hay bastante de VERDAD en lo que comenta. A veces, Bucanero, nos falta información y desconocemos cosas del pasado que ayudan a componer el "puzzle". Me explico: en el asesinato del Almirante D. Carrero Blanco convergen muchas "peculiaridades"... Por ejemplo, es muy desconocido que este marino del gobierno franquista potenció la investigación de la bomba atómica en España y de hecho se pudo obtener... pero es que, además, era partidario de NO pertenecer a la Alianza Atlántica y realizar una alianza militar con la Francia de De Gaulle. Objetivo: los anglosajones (Gibraltar) y el Norte de África, aunque más orientada a la amenaza que entonces emanaba desde Argelia, aunque sin "olvidar" a Marruecos... Geopolíticamente, tenía mucho más sentido para los intereses de nuestro país que nuestra incorporación a la OTAN. Bueno, está claro que a Carrero Blanco este y otros temas se lo "llevaron" por delante...

Bucanero, siempre he dicho que cuando leemos o vemos algo, debemos sacar nuestras PROPIAS conclusiones, pero que deberemos modificar en función de la nueva información que podamos ir recibiendo... ¿No te parece?

# Bocanegra: Je,je,je... Lo de Yellen es "buenísimo". NO se ha atrevido a subir los intereses ahora, pero deja la puerta abierta a dos subidas en lo que queda de año, vamos por si llegan DOS "Milagros"... ¡Ay! lo que puede llegar a hacer el Whisky o la "María" ciuando sientan mal al cuerpo...

# Rattus: Me recuerdas uno de los temas que toqué nada más llegar a este foro y es la criminal modificación que se hizo del Artículo 135 de la Constitución. Hasta ese día socialistas y peperos no se habían puesto de acuerdo en NADA, pero el fatídico 23 de agosto de 2011 éste asunto se ventiló en el Congreso por sorpresa y en diez minutos: lo que tardó ZP en ofrecerla y el Rajao en aceptarla.

Bueno, bueno... Una reforma constitucional sin referéndum y pérdida de legitimidad NO impide que se vuelva a realizar el mismo procedimiento, pero a la INVERSA, o de la forma más adecuada y democrática: vía referéndum... No soy jurista, pero la "lógica" me indica que todo es susceptible de producirse.

Lo que cuenta Trevijano NO me sorprende porque viví buena parte del final del Franquismo y esa "pantomina" de la Transición donde se cimentó la venta de un país y también de su Soberanía. Y esto te lo comenta alguien muy alejado de los dos "colores" predominantes en aquellos tiempos y hasta hace poco...

Lo he dicho en anteriores ocasiones: dos botarates como ZP y Rajao es IMPOSIBLE que llegarán hasta donde llegaron sin que "determinada" gente moviera los hilos y, por supuesto, desde fuera de nuestro país. Y que son los mismos que están provocando su caída y que es casi similar o, por lo menos, "rima"...

Bueno, vamos a dejarlo por hoy y ha sido un placer el haberos leído.

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Uy, uy, uy: estas dos noticias de ayer son muy, muy importantes. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Jun 2015)

Bucanero:

Yo entiendo que destaques el "tufillo" conspiranoico del post. Es comprensible.

Pero cuando uno "descubre" (ya, novato que es uno...):



Eladio Fdez. dijo:


> "...
> 
> No es lo mismo albergar submarinos de gasoil Clase O, y destructores en superficie, que albergar 12 submarinos nucleares británicos y otros tantos vanguard norteamericanos y dos israelitas dolphins a 200 mts de profundidad en el nuevo DUMB submarino de Gibraltar británico. Para aquello eran aquellas famosas rocas de cientos de camiones y barcos que llegaban a Gibraltar desde Huelva, Portugal y Argelia con la excusa de ampliación de urbanización -que también-.
> 
> ...



Virgen santa del amor hermoso... el ciudadano de a pié no es que no tenga ni puta idea, es que "descubriendo" datos tan interesantes como éstos, uno no puede más que decir que directamente:
"vivimos en una puñetera nube"​
Y se hace evidente que lo que en teoría a todos los que andabamos algo despistadillos nos pueda resultar conspiranoico, no es más un reflejo de 2 visiones tan contrarias como los actuales intereses de Grecia el FMI junto a su amiguito el BCE en cuanto a su deuda a claras luces impagable. Y está claro quien tiene más posibiliades de andar equivocado más que de acertar de ambas visiones.... Que, por si no fuera ya demasiado enrevesado todo, precisamente esa confrontación de visiones nos deja aún más confundidos, y a la vez más dóciles a la hora de creer en los "buenos" que en otras opciones (las que sean, da igual, pero otras al menos). No hacemos sino aplicar nuestras costumbres diarias como ciudadanos corrientes del día a día. (Que bien se lo tienen montado esos HDGP, q bien montado...)

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 10:26 ----------

Lo dicho: muy jodidos...



> ...
> 
> La nueva asociación interna España-Francia (minuto 1.40), ha decidido al Pentágono a otorgar una entrega a Marruecos del control del Estrecho de Gibraltar como moneda de cambio, para que Marruecos siga custodiando con una brigada de 2000 soldados la Big Terminal de Larache y otra brigada de 2000 soldados repartidos entre el nuevo FBI (BCIJ), situado en Salé cerca de Rabat, y todo el entorno del puerto marroquí de Ksar Sghir, en dónde además se va a establecer una base alternativa de suministro de alimentos, combustible, e intendencia-inteligencia, norteamericana-británica alternativa con la de Rota a Gibraltar, y para el entrenamiento de grupos terroristas islámicos que puedan atentar en España y Europa, así como para el control del tráfico de droga. La base de Ksar Sghir ya cuenta con corbetas Sigma y fragatas Floreal y las fragatas Fremm, proporcionadas por Francia. Asunto que sitúa a Marruecos en una superioridad de intendencia militar en todas las armas respecto a España. Desde el 2002 de hecho la superioridad ya era efectiva en Tierra y Aire, y desde el 2014 ya lo es por Mar.
> 
> ...



¿Pq será q me suena de algo ese movimiento estratégico? Pq será...


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> .... Que, por si no fuera ya demasiado enrevesado todo, precisamente esa confrontación de visiones nos deja aún más confundidos, y a la vez más dóciles a la hora de creer en los "buenos" que en otras opciones (las que sean, da igual, pero otras al menos). No hacemos sino aplicar nuestras costumbres diarias como ciudadanos corrientes del día a día. (Que bien se lo tienen montado esos HDGP, q bien montado...)



Tengo pocas cosas claras, la verdad, pero una de ellas es que los que manejan el cotarro nunca se presentarán como ogros comeniños, horribles depravados y cosas por el estilo; se presentarán como salvadores, buena gente que sólo desean el bien de la humanidad.

Todo esto para más inri porque como bien dices, suficientemente enrevesado está todo ya de por si.

En mi opinión, organizaciones-programas como la Open Society del Soros y demás amiguetes filántropos van por esos derroteros (hacerse el bueno).


----------



## Los últimos españoles (18 Jun 2015)

El Artículo sobre Gibraltar posteado por fernandojcg, aunque se podría tachar de "conspiranoico" es muy preocupante (pero mucho) respecto al los datos que da. Es como remarca nekcab, una muestra de que nos hacen vivir en una "nube" alejada de la autentica realidad de los problemas y cuestiones que nos atañen a los ciudadanos.

Y mientras los problemas geopolíticos y los "movimientos militares" amenazan con poner a España al nivel de una colonia del siglo XIX. Nacionalistas, izquierdistas de nueva hornada (con la "enfermedad infantil del izquierdismo" que diría Lenin) y demás parafernalia ideológica siguen en su mundo de fantasía en la que todo se soluciona con paguitas y abrazos. Pero eso si, cuidado con ellos que son muy duros :ouch:

Como muestra, traido de Temas calientes: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oponen-boicot-a-ayuntamientos-populistas.html


----------



## Bucanero (18 Jun 2015)

Muy buenas a todos. si el tema es que es dificil de demostrar todo lo que este hombre comenta. Ya dije que mayormente me creo muchas de sus visiones en diferente asuntos solo que hay otras cosas que comenta que no las veo posible de hacer tan facilmente porque no es una cosa que pase desapercibida a ojos de todo el mundo. No digo por ejemplo que no exista dicha base de submarinos. En Cartagena existio y existe aunque aparentemente cerrada una de ellas pero de ahi a extraer toneladas de tierra y traer también tierra de la zona española y hacer todo lo que dice que se ha construido dista mucho para mi punto de vista de ser totalmente cierto.

De todas formas le concedo el beneficio de la duda a este blogero en este caso. Y como dice mi padre ("Somos dos y no me fio de la mitad de la cuadrilla", decia el padre referiendose al hijo). Es cierto que el nivel de desisnformación y la capacidad de discernir lo importante y verdadero de la paja es cada vez más complicado por lo menos en mi caso. 

Esta claro eso sí que vivimos tiempos interesante y muy importantes para nuestras vidas y la de nuestros hijos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Sin animo de molestarte, ni mucho menos, te agradeceré que no me enlaces aquí otros hilos del foro y más cuando son tan polémicos y el tono empleado NO tiene NADA que ver con el que solemos emplear por aquí. Entiendo tu interés en aportar, pero este hilo se soporta básicamente sobre mi contribución altruista al mismo y está claro que pongo unos "limites" y que son necesarios...

Mira, yo respeto todas las opciones ideológicas y posiciones políticas, pero entiendo que por una simple cuestión de dignidad profesional, los militares deben mantenerse alejados del "ruido" político de la nación y, en todo caso, votar si lo consideran oportuno. Esto te lo dice un ex-militar, aunque haya tenido una baja graduación, pero entiendo que la función de los militares es defender la nación y mantenerse leales a la Constitución y al gobierno que en ese momento haya sido elegido democráticamente. Todo lo demás está fuera de lugar y deben mirar de "puertas adentro". Por ejemplo, por esto...

- El Ejército a DIRIGENTES: "Nuestra política es no entrar en polémicas" - Dirigentes Digital

Mira, Rattus, cada cual tiene su opinión ideológica, pero entiendo que si ha habido un vuelco "político" en el país es por "ALGO" y eso es lo que se debe analizar... En "Plata", te lo diré yo de forma SIMPLE: la gente -yo, por ejemplo...- está HASTA LOS MISMOS HUEVOS. Por tanto, hay que dar paso a nuevas opciones... Total, peor ya no se puede hacer y tampoco tenemos mucho más margen y en eso coincidirás conmigo, máxime si tenemos en cuenta la información de la que te surtes...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 14:31 ----------

# Bucanero: NO es tan difícil de demostrar lo que dice ese hombre, ni mucho menos... Dí más bien que tú, y la mayor parte de la gente, no ha tenido accesibilidad a esa información o no ha sabido buscarla... Buena parte de lo que dice me consta de que es así...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 14:39 ----------

Interesante avance el que se observa hoy en los MPs y es que hace escasos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1200 y la Plata en los $16,318... Últimamente, voy muy "fino" en el "timing", aunque sea por puro azar, y es que anteayer volví a comprar algo de Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2015)

- El submarino nuclear 'HMS Ambush' deja la base naval de Gibraltar

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2015)

Joder, hoy sube como la espuma.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (18 Jun 2015)

#fernandojcg

El motivo de enviar un enlace a un hilo del foro, aun a riesgo de la abundancia de trolles y supuración de bilis irracional que uno se puede encontrar, fue que quería poner la “fuente” en la que me encontré el enlace.
El motivo de ponerlo (reconozco que de manera precipitada ya que no era idóneo) era para recalcar el contraste entre una situación geopolítica peliaguda y amenazadora para España, y la aparente total ignorancia que existe (entre la población en general) de la necesidad de tener unas fuerzas armadas capaces y con un prestigio tirando a alto entre el ciudadano medio independientemente de su adscripción política.
Lo que pienso que es nefasto para este país es que se recurra al recurso fácil de soltar odio llamando facha a cualquiera que lleve uniforme.


Y hablando en general, estos nuevos que entran no van a solucionar nada. No dudo que Manuela Carmena tenga buena intención y que ponga todo su empeño en actuar con políticas que beneficien a los habitantes de Madrid en general y no solo a unas élites. También está Carlos Sanchez Mato, que se va hacer responsable del área económica del ayuntamiento y que aunque a algunos les chirríe porque su ideología es muy de izquierdas (es exmilitante de IU), es un tipo que conoce realmente como está de mal economía y sabe como funciona el sistema económico.
Incluso Ada Colau seguro que es muy bienintencionada. Basta con ver que se lanzó a la calle a defender a desahuciados, algo que era obligación (pero sin “lanzarse a la calle”) del gobierno. Porque todos estos que van de “patriotas” ya sean españolistas o catalanistas, no lucharon con uñas y dientes para defender a los habitantes del país que dicen amar.

Seguro que hay muchos más de los que desconozco su curriculum. Pero todos ellos fracasarán, porque el “sistema” sigue siendo el mismo.
A nivel particular muchos querrán poner su granito de arena para mejorar el sistema. Pero muchos otros son nuevos soldados para el viejo sistema. A nivel global (no particular) no se ve a los nuevos partidos empujando para que haya un cambio estructural real.

Además, puede que después de las generales PP y PSOE hagan un pacto de estado para gobernar y de paso se carguen todos los pactos con las “candidaturas ciudadanas” para repartirse ayuntamientos y comunidades entre ellos. Así tendrán 4 años más para liquidar el país.

Imploro que aparezca un cisne negro capaz de dar la vuelta a este destino. Pero no se me ocurre ningún evento, por extraordinario que sea, capaz de cambiar significativamente esta situación... al menos para bien.

Y gracias por el esfuerzo que dedicas a este hilo. Aprendo mucho de todos.


PD.: ¿Qué opináis de eso que dicen (no encuentro el artículo, perdón) de que todo el mundo está esperando a que baje el oro? ¿Es cierto? ¿Eso querría decir que el oro nunca bajará, porque en cuanto baje todo el mundo se lanzará a comprar en vez de a vender presa del pánico bajista?


----------



## Bucanero (18 Jun 2015)

Bueno fernando de acuerdo en el 90% que dice este hombre con respecto a Gibraltar. Y no dudo de que tengas más y mejor información pues por eso te sigo y tomo en consideración todo lo que comentas en el foro. Y un poco a lo que debatiamos sobre el blog de este hombre pues el enlace que acaba de dejar si me parece bastante coherente y comparto la visión que tiene del dilema de España. Vamos que estamos en una encrucijada y las dos pues desde mi punto de vista bastante complicadas para nosotros. Un saludo a todos.

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...miado-por-washington-en-detrimento-de-espana/

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 20:00 ----------

PD.: ¿Qué opináis de eso que dicen (no encuentro el artículo, perdón) de que todo el mundo está esperando a que baje el oro? ¿Es cierto? ¿Eso querría decir que el oro nunca bajará, porque en cuanto baje todo el mundo se lanzará a comprar en vez de a vender presa del pánico bajista?[/QUOTE]

Rattus, en mi humilde opinión creo que no va a bajar mucho más pues me adhiero a tu pensamiento de que si baja mucho la gente comprará aun más. Yo al menos jeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Hay cosas que comentas que comparto y otras que, evidentemente, no, pero desde luego respeto tu opinión y está bien argumentada. ¿Me lo explicas o me lo cuentas? Yo he pasado buena parte de mi vida con distintos uniformes y no paso, precisamente, por "facha" o eso creo... Mira, todavía a día de hoy siento un nudo en la garganta y se me saltan las lágrimas cuando oigo este Toque:

- TOQUE DE SILENCIO - YouTube

Y no voy a añadir más sobre este tema porque me he "explicado" muy CLARAMENTE... ¿No te parece?

Respecto a lo que preguntas, pues SÍ parece que hay bastante consenso en que el Oro ha de caer, y también la Plata... pero, de momento, NO lo hace y tampoco acaba de "testear" los últimos mínimos y, en determinados niveles, parece que hay interés en que no se llegue ahí. Yo no descarto que lo lleven más abajo, pero claro habrá que ver también cuál es el precio en base al par EUR/USD. Lo que tengo muy claro es que los "metaleros" auténticos, es decir los que no son "especuladores", NO van a vender por mucho que baje y algunos aprovecharemos para comprar. En cualquier caso, es lo que vengo haciendo últimamente y no es una "invitación" a seguirme...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Jun 2015)

The Oil Crash: La TRE de la guerra

Y ya no posteo más que me vaía a decir que no paro de dar guerra. Es que es interesante el tema tratado y muy al día. Un saludo a todos y hasta otro día.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Sigue el tema de la guerra contra el efectivo...

- LA GUERRA CONTRA EL DINERO EN EFECTIVO: LLEGA LA TIRANÃA GLOBAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Interesante...

- LA POLICIA DEL REINO UNIDO ESCANEA 100.000 CARAS SIN PERMISO DURANTE UN FESTIVAL DE MÃšSICA |

Y he seleccionado este artículo "metalero" por la cuestión planteada por Rattus...

- GoldBroker.com

# Bucanero: Tú postea lo que te apetezca...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 22:43 ----------

Os dejo esto y que es muy grave. Ya visioné hace pocos días la primera bomba y que, según unas fuentes consultadas, fue lanzada por un avión israelí...

- https://guerradeconocimiento.wordpr...es-detonada-en-yemen-y-la-humanidad-lo-niega/

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (19 Jun 2015)

LA GUERRA CONTRA EL DINERO EN EFECTIVO dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por ejemplo, uno de los mayores defensores de la eliminación del dinero físico, el economista en jefe de Citigroup, Willem Buiter, recientemente opinó que la mayor parte de la crisis de 2008-2009 podría haberse evitado si los bancos hubieran cargado una tasa de interés negativa del 6% sobre el dinero en efectivo: es decir, tomar el 6% del dinero en efectivo de los depositantes para obligarles a gastar ese dinero de forma inmediata para no perder una parte.
> 
> ...



Aún recuerdo como en el círculo de economía del 15-M se debatía precisamente eso: forzar a que siempre existiera un dinero circulante, a modo de lucha contra la economía especulativa.

Es una duda que siempre atenaza mi mente. ¿Cuál de los 3 jinetes del Apocalipsis tiene mayor peso? ¿Las 3? ¿Alguna más que las demás?

A) Ventajas/Inconvenientes de la Inflacción
B) Ventajas/Inconvenientes de la Economía especulativa
C) Ventajas/Inconvenientes del dinero negro


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¡Grecia nos atañe, y mucho!

- Gasto descontrolado y negocios ruinosos... Brasil y la política de más es menos. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (19 Jun 2015)

Dejo un podcast interesante de Radio Gramsci. Comentan por qué Solbes vendió oro, porque se manipula el precio, etc. con Unai Gaztelumendi:

La manipulación de los mercados del oro y por qué te interesa en mp3 (18/06 a las 20:12:00) 01:09:51 4658925 - iVoox

Gracias por contestar a mi pregunta sobre la bajada del oro que todo el mundo espera para lanzarse a comprar. Aunque para mi intentar predecir si bajará o subirá lo veo imposible. Por lo que creo que lo mejor es ir comprando, aprovechando picos de bajada puntuales... ienso:
Todavía estamos esperando los 1050$/Oz de finales de 2014 precedidos por JP Morgan...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Los precios actuales en el Oro me parecen muy interesantes y yo sigo teniendo activada la señal de compra moderada. En la Plata ya voy bien "servido" y me fijo más en el aspecto numismatico o en el Premium, pero ya he comentado muchas veces que soy coleccionista... Para entrar en el Bullion u otros formatos "baratos", sólo lo haré si el precio toca los mínimos anteriores, pero con "prudencia". A medio y largo plazo NO tengo dudas respecto a la evolución futura de los MPs, pero a corto hay que ir con bastante ¡ojo!...

Y dejo este interesante artículo...

Bilderberg escribe el guión

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Jun 2015)

En un artículo que data ya de 2011, Thierry Meyssan afirmaba que este club fue una creación de la OTAN. No sé, no me cuadra a mí, por ejemplo, que un Cebrián corte el bacalao de los grandes (debe más dinero que 1 millón de Grecias juntas). Cebrián es una pantalla y el resto del club también. ¿A alguien le cuadra que la reina Sofía, que ha asistido en los últimos años a esas reuniones, corte bacalao? Pantallas nomás.

Lo que Usted ignora sobre el Grupo de Bilderberg, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Hola, frisch: Ya lo creo que Cebrían "corta el bacalao" dentro del Club Bilderberg... No sé si sabes que forma parte del Comité Directivo del Club Bilderberg y es una especie de "Delegado" del mismo para España...

Hay que explicar que hay una notable diferencia entre miembros e invitados. No todos los que asisten a la reunión del Club son miembros. Ni tampoco la Reunión anual "abierta" es la única que se celebra en el año.

En lo personal, siempre he expresado mi opinión de que ese Club tiene una función más bien "intelectual" y de notable "influencia", pero que los hilos del mundo se muevan desde ahí va a ser que NO, vamos que yo no lo creo...

Es más factible ver ese "Poder" a través de determinadas "familias": Rothschild, Rockefeller, Warburg, Morgan, Lazard, Mosés Israel Seif, Kuhn Loeb, Golmand Sachs, etc. No hace falta decir cuál es el "origen" de casi todas ellas...

Luego tenemos organizaciones como la CFR, la Comisión Tirlateral, el BPI (el Banco Central de los Bancos Centrales), el FMI, el Banco Mundial, la FED, la CIA, el Pentágono... Así que la "hiedra" tiene muchas ramificaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Jun 2015)

Hola a todos, tan activos como siempre.:Aplauso:

Os dejo este enlace sobre unos ensayos para mejorar la capacidad de absorcion de energia (nanotecnologia de por medio, algo que comentamos hace unos dias atras):

El material negro mÃ¡s negro que puede cambiar la forma en que producimos energÃ­a - BBC Mundo

Y una noticia metalera internacional, y que considero importante por el transfondo que tiene (tratando de cambiar la cultura india del ahorro en oro). Conociendo un poquito esa zona, no creo que consigan que el consumo de oro fisico se reduzca.

Times Of Oman :: India plans gold bonds to curb trade deficit


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo una interesante selección de artículos...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/06/19/grecia-esperando-la-semana-que-viene/

- UNA TERRORÃFICA ADVERTENCIA DE UN EXPERTO EN PRIVACIDAD SOBRE NUESTRO FUTURO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- https://smaulgld.com/russia-adds-100000-ounces-of-gold-to-its-reserves-in-may/

- Is There a Shortage of Gold in Europe? Will It Be Confiscated? | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Interesante tema lleváis con los Bilderbergs, creo que se os pasa esta joyita:

Bernardino León






Hace algunos años pensaba que éste sería el "enviado especial" para gobernar España cuando esta quebrase, pero me parece que a este hombre ya les está molando más estar de titiritero y no de títere (ya me entendéis).

Os dejo un enlace muy interesante que comienza con esta frase:
_ “Algunos creen que nosotros (la familia Rockefeller) formamos parte de una cábala secreta trabajando contra los mejores intereses de los E-U, caracterizando a mi familia y a mí como internacionalistas y conspirando con otros alrededor de la tierra para construir una política global más integrada, así como una estructura económica-un solo mundo si queréis-. Si esta es la acusación, yo soy culpable y orgullo de serlo."
*David Rockefeller, MEMOIRES, page 405. *_

*Bilderberg: españoles en la cábala secreta*


Spoiler



_Ali M Laarbi _
“Algunos creen que nosotros (la familia Rockefeller) formamos parte de una cábala secreta trabajando contra los mejores intereses de los E-U, caracterizando a mi familia y a mí como internacionalistas y conspirando con otros alrededor de la tierra para construir una política global más integrada, así como una estructura económica-un solo mundo si queréis-. Si esta es la acusación, yo soy culpable y orgullo de serlo. -David Rockefeller, MEMOIRES, page 405. 

La conferencia anual de la sociedad secreta Bilderberg es, de hecho el más importante encuetro del mundo, porque al encuentro participan cada año, cada vez más personalidades: líderes de la política, economía, finanzas, medios de comunicación, responsables del ejército y de los servicios secretos, científicos, universitarios... 

Bilderberg no es un episodio aislado sino que forma parte de todo una estructura de poder judío talmudista masónico-cabalista-satánico, es un eslabón de una cadena de poder. Hay una enorme red planetaria de poder que opera mancomunadamente. Dentro de esa red encontramos el grupo Bilderbrg que a su vez está interconectado con otras estructuras como la Trilateral (1973) y con el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (CFR, 1921), este último tiene como nombre Royal Institute of International Affairs (el instituto real para asuntos internacionales, 1919), mientras que en los Estados Unidos tomaría el nombre de Council on Foreign Relations (CFR), con sede en la ciudad de Nueva York. Ambas organizaciones portaban el claro sello ideológico del socialismo gradual como eje de control colectivo, que propugnara la Sociedad Fabiana financiada por el Round Table Group del masón, Cecil Rhodes y la familia judía talmudista askenazi Rothschild. 

Nadie ha elegido a estas personas que para que dirijan nada ni para que se erijan en portavoces de nadie; nadie les ha votado para que se reúnan y diseñen políticas secretas y ocultas. Sin embargo gobiernan por encima de todos los gobiernos, que son de paja; lo cual revela el fraude del sistema democrático. En resumidas cuentas, da igual votar a unos partidos políticos o a otros. Siempre mandan los mismos, los Grupos de influencia mundial como el Grupo Bilderberg, que es un círculo más de los tejados por la élite judeo-talmudista cabalista masónica, controla todos los resortes económicos, políticos, financieros, ideológicos…escogen tanto de los que se denominan “izquierdas”, como de los que se denominan “derechas” los candidatos idóneos para servir sus intereses. 

Desde 1954 la sociedad secreta se reúne una vez al año en algún lugar del planeta con unos miembros fijos y otros coyunturales para decidir la estrategia a seguir. Secretarios generales de la OTAN, mandatarios del FMI y del Banco Mundial, ex presidentes, o conocidos personajes de infausta influencia. Entre sus miembros se encuentra: el judío talmudista jazarí Paul Wolfowitz, el banquero masón David Rockefeller, el judío talmudista askenazi Henry kissinger, la reina Beatriz de los países bajos entre otros. La llamada familia real que ha triunfado es en realidad alemana ocupan casi todos los tronos reales de Europa, son la línea de sangre Coburg Gotha schleisweb, holstein, Hannover, Romanov, cassell Hessel y se dicen descendientes del antiguo Israel. Esta línea de sangre comparte la misma línea de sangre genética. La élite judeo-talmudista cabalista masónica dirige el encuentro aparentemente una vez cada año en diferentes lugares, y casi siempre en un hotel o lugar controlados por los Rockefeller y los Rothschild. 

*Estructura de Biderberg *
La estructura de Bilderberg y su modo de actuar se parece a la estructura de los illuminati de Baviera, los Bilderbergs están organizados en círculos concéntricos, y en cuanto a que algún iniciado probaba su calidad de guardar el secreto, era admitido en un círculo más restringido y ligado a secretos más profundos. Sólo aquellos que se encuentran en el pequeño círculo conocen los verdaderos objetivos. Adam Weshaupt el encargado de fundar los illuminati de Baviera atraía a su sociedad a personajes de las finanzas, de la industria, de la educación… 

Bilderberg está organizado en tres círculos sucesivos. El círculo exterior es extenso y se compone de un 80% de los participantes a las reuniones. Los miembros de este círculo conocen sólo una parte de las estrategias y de los objetivos reales de la organización. Esta parte del círculo más externo está representado por los miembros invitados a las conferencias otra parte está formada por invitados ocasionales o en vías de reclutamiento. 

El segundo círculo, mucho más cerrado, es el Comité de Dirección y está constituido de unos 39 miembros, exclusivamente europeos y americanos que están divididos en 3 grupos de 13 miembros en cada grupo. La numerología es uno de los distintivos del grupo secreto. 

Este círculo decide sobre las personas que serán invitadas a sus encuentros. Ahora todas las personas presentes no son iniciados, pueden estar presentes con representantes de un grupo de interés o simplemente de otras personas. 

El 90% de este círculo conoce los objetivos y las estrategias del Grupo. Los miembros americanos son igualmente miembros del CFR. EL comité central es el Bilderberg Advisory Committee (Comité consultivo) se compone de doce miembros, los únicos en conocer integralmente las estrategias y los objetivos reales de la sociedad secreta. 

En sus reuniones, las decisiones estratégicas esenciales son tomadas al margen de las instituciones democráticas donde estos debates deberían normalmente tener lugar. Las orientaciones estratégicas decididas por Bilderberg pueden decidir el comienzo de una guerra, iniciación de una crisis económica, fluctuaciones monetarias o bursátiles, alternancias políticas en las “democracias”, políticas sociales o sobre la gestión demográfica del planeta. Estas orientaciones condicionas las decisiones de instituciones subalternas como el G8 o los gobiernos de los estados. 

Los miembros de la sociedad se llaman entre ellos los “Bilderbergers”, son escogidos únicamente por cooptación. Se reúnen una vez al año durante unos cuatros días. Las discusiones se tienen a puertas cerradas. Algunos periodistas acuden, pero no pueden filtrar sus discusiones. Así se expresaba David Rpckefeller :” Estamos agradecidos al Washington Post, New Tork Times, Time Magazine y otras grandes publicaciones, cuyos directores han asistido a nuestras reuniones y han respetado sus promesas de discreción durante al menos cuarenta años. Nos hubiera sido imposible de desarrollar nuestro plan para el mundo si hubiéramos estado bajo las brillantes luces de la publicidad durante estos años. Pero, el trabajo es ahora mucho más perfeccionado y dispuesto a marchar hacia un gobierno mundial”. 

*Participantes españoles en las reuniones del Club Bilderberg *
España empezó a participar en las reuniones de la cábala en 1977, con Fraga Iribarne, también fue invitado ese mismo año Felipe González quien comunicó su inasistencia. 

*1977: *Fraga Iribarne, Manuel 

*1978:*Rovira, Don Juan Jose 

*1979:* Romero-Maura, Joaquin 

*1980:* Camuñas Solís, Ignacio (Diputado de UCD); 

*1981:* Camuñas Solís, Ignacio (Diputado de UCD); 

*1982:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente del Consejo de Administración del Banco Urquijo); 

*1983:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente del Consejo de Administración del Banco Urquijo); Cebrián, Juan Luis (Director y Editor en Jefe de “El País”); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno); 

*1984:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente del Banco Hispano Industrial); Martínez Martínez, Miguel Ángel (Vicepresidente de la Asamblea Parlamentaria del Consejo de Europa); De Salas, Juan Tomás (Editor de Cambio 16 y Diario 16); 

*1985:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente del Banco Hispano Industrial); Cebrián, Juan Luis (Director y Editor en Jefe de “El País”); Solana Madariaga, Javier (Ministro de Cultura). 

*1986: *Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente del Banco Hispano Industrial); Rubio, Mariano (Gobernador del Banco de España); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno). 

*1987:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (Director y Editor en Jefe de “El País”); Santamaría, Julián (Embajador de España en los EEUU); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno). 

*1988:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Barón Crespo, Enrique (Vicepresidente del Parlamento Europeo, Presidente del Movimiento Europeo, Ex Ministro de Transporte); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno); De Ybarra Churruca, Emilio (Vice Presidente y Director General del Banco de Bilbao); Julio C. Abreu (Director Generaldel Centro de Congresos, Organizador de la Conferencia de 1989). 

*1989:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Boyer Salvador, Miguel (Presidente de Cartera Central, Ex Ministro de Economía y Finanzas); De la Dehesa Romero, Guillermo (Director general del Banco Pastor, Ex Secretario de Estado de Economía y Finanzas); González Márquez, Felipe (Presidente del Gobierno); González Laxe, Fernando Ignacio (Presidente de la Xunta de Galicia); March Delgado, Carlos (Presidente del Banco Urquijo Unión y Vice Presidente de la Fundación Juan March); De Polanco, Jesús (Presidente del Grupo Timón y presidente de PRISA (El País)); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España); Juan Carlos I de Borbón (Rey de España); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno). 

*1990:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Fanjul, Óscar (Presidente del Instituto Nacional de Hidrocarburos y Presidente de Repsol), Serra i Serra, Narcís (Ministro de Defensa); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España), Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Director del Departamento Internacional del Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno). 

*1991:*Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Serra i Serra, Narcís (Vicepresidente del Gobierno); Pujol i Soley, Jordi (Presidente de la Generalidad de Cataluña); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*1992:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); De Rato y Figaredo, Rodrigo (Líder parlamentario del grupo minoritario, Partido Popular); Serra i Serra, Narcís (Vicepresidente del Gobierno); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*1993:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); De la Dehesa Romero, Guillermo (Director general del Banco Pastor, Ex Secretario de Estado de Economía y Finanzas); Ferrer Salat, Carlos (Presidente de UNICE). 

*1994:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); De Rato y Figaredo, Rodrigo (Líder parlamentario del grupo minoritario, Partido Popular); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España); 

*1995:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Luzón López, Francisco (Presidente y CEO de Argentaria); Trillo-Figueroa y Martínez-Conde, Federico (Vicepresidente y Miembro del Parlamento, Partido Popular). 

*1996:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España); Yáñez-Barnuevo García, Juan Antonio (Representante Permanente de España ante las Naciones Unidas). 

*1997:* Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente y Director General de Iberfomento); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); 

*1998:* Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); José Joaquín Almunia Amann (Secretario General del Partido Socialista); Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Presidente de Dresdner Kleinwort Benson, SA (España)) 

*1999:* Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Esperanza Aguirre y Gil de Biedma (Presidenta del Senado); Pedro Solbes Mira (Miembro del Parlamento, Partido Socialista). 

*2000:* Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Esperanza Aguirre y Gil de Biedma (Presidenta del Senado). 

*2001:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Miguel, Ramón de (Secretary of State for Foreign Affairs); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2002:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Miguel, Ramón de (Secretary of State for Foreign Affairs). 

*2003:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2004:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Serra Rexach, Eduardo (Presidente del Real Instituto Elcano de Estudios Internacionales y Estratégicos). 

*2005:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Palacio, Loyola de (Presidenta del Consejo de Política Exterior del Partido Popular); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2006:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander). 

*2007: *Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2008:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2009: *Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Entrecanales, José M. (Presidente de Acciona); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno); Moratinos Cuyaubé, Miguel A. (Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores); Nin Génova, Juan María (Presidente y CEO de La Caixa); Solbes Mira, Pedro (Vicepresidente Segundo y Ministro de Economía y Hacienda); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2010:* Alierta, César (Presidente y CEO de Telefónica); Botín, Ana P. (Presidente Ejecutivo de Banesto); Carvajal Urquijo, Jaime (Director General de Advent International); Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Cisneros, Gustavo A. (Presidente y CEO de La Organización Cisneros); Entrecanales, José M. (Presidente de Acciona); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno); Nin Génova, Juan María (Presidente y CEO de La Caixa); Polanco, Ignacio (Presidente del Grupo PRISA); Rodriguez Inciarte, Matías (Vicepresidente Ejecutivo del Grupo Santander); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España); Zapatero, José Luis Rodríguez (Presidente del Gobierno de España). 

*2011: *Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de PRISA); Cospedal, María Dolores de (Secretaria General del Partido Popular); León Gross, Bernardino (Secretario General de la Presidencia); Nin Génova, Juan María (Presidente y CEO de La Caixa); Sofía de Grecia (Reina de España). 

*2012:* Cebrián, Juan Luis (CEO de Pe Prisa), Génova, Juan María (Presidente y CEO de La Caixa), Sáenz de Santamaría Antón Soraya (Vicepresidente y Ministro de la Presidencia),Almunia, Joaquin (Vicepresinte- Comisaria de competencia Europea).



Hay algo que no me termina de convencer con Cebrian, si está "ungido" por los que mandan, ¿por qué le permiten ese endeudamiento tan alto?, es decir, podría perfectamente trampear las cuentas y recibir "donaciones" para limpiar su balance, sin embargo, tiene un pufo de la hostia y no parece que se vaya a arreglar, quizás viva bajo "la espada de Damocles" o algo así.

Y bueno parece que este año no han invitado a nadie del PP, seguramente ya no están bendecidos, llamadme facha o lo que queráis pero eso a mí me da muy mala espina, nuestro máximo poder borreguil ha sido dejado de lado, ya sabéis ellos morirán matando.

Lo que sí me ha chocado es que va el tío ese de la PSOE que ni pincha ni corta y lo más seguro es que no se lleve muchos votos.

En fin, espero algún día lo lleguemos a saber, lamentablemente en ese entonces ya no tendrá relevancia.

Saludos

---------- Post added 19-jun-2015 at 22:11 ----------

Y digo yo, si las cosas se tuercen, ¿en que lugar quedará España para obtener recursos?encima no cumplimos con los mínimos en reservas, si los países productores los pasarán putas, imaginaros a los no productores...

*Bruselas expedienta a España por sus escasas reservas de petróleo*







Spoiler



La Comisión Europea ha enviado este jueves a España un dictamen motivado, segunda fase de un procedimiento de infracción, por no haber trasladado a tiempo a su legislación nacional las normas europeas en materia de almacenamiento de petróleo.

Las normas europeas obligan a los Estados miembros a contar con reservas de petróleo bruto y/o de productos petroleros equivalentes al volumen de al menos 90 días de importaciones netas o a 61 días del consumo interno medio.

Los gobiernos europeos tenían de plazo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2012, pero ni España ni Reino Unido lo han hecho hasta el momento, por lo que Bruselas ha decidido abrir expediente a estos dos países.

El Ejecutivo comunitario advierte de que el peso del petróleo en el consumo energético de la Unión Europea convierte a los 28 en "fuertemente dependientes" del exterior, en especial en un momento como el actual, de "incertidumbre geopolítica" en las regiones productoras.

Por ello, Bruselas insiste en que es "vital" garantizar el acceso de los consumidores a los productos petroleros. En 2013, tras expirar el plazo para trasladar la normativa europea a las legislaciones nacionales, la Comisión envió un primer aviso a varios Estados miembros por no haber cumplido con sus obligaciones. A día de hoy, se mantienen abiertos tres expedientes: Letonia, Reino Unido y España.

Las autoridades españolas disponen ahora de un plazo de dos meses para corregir la situación. En caso contrario, la Comisión podría llevar el caso ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE.



Encima de que no somos productores, no hacemos previsiones por si surgen situaciones complicadas -aunque éstas sean puntuales y pasajeras-, al mínimo estornudo nos irá de puta pena.

Pero no os preocupéis según estos iluminados, tenemos recursos de sobra (creo que será lo contrario de lo que dijo ZP en su día sobre "bajada suave", será una caída brutal), incluso se permiten el lujo de desinvertir en él:

*El petróleo barato forzará desinversiones de los fondos soberanos de Oriente Medio*
_Catar, Kuwait o EAU tienen posiciones relevantes en firmas como Iberdrola_







Spoiler



La caída sufrida por el precio del petróleo desde el pasado verano ha impactado ya en algunos de los pilares de la economía global. Importantes exportadores de crudo como Rusia, Venezuela o Irán se han visto contra las cuerdas, mientras que los países más importadores han logrado mejoras en su competitividad y en la renta disponible de los consumidores que están estimulando el crecimiento de su PIB. En el foco de este nuevo escenario se encuentran los grandes productores de Oriente Medio que, aunque gracias a sus bajos costes de extracción están cómodos con un crudo barato, podrían desatar una nueva consecuencia que se desprende de un informe de Invesco: la reducción de las posiciones de sus multimillonarios fondos soberanos, algunos de los más relevantes con mucha presencia en Europa.

Los elevados precios a los que se ha vendido el petróleo en los últimos años han generado importantes excedentes financieros para estados como Arabia Saudí, Catar o Kuwait que han propiciado la creación de gigantescos fondos soberanos para colocar el dinero obtenido en los mercados internacionales. Solo el fondo soberano catarí tiene 72.600 millones de dólares invertidos, de los cuales un 63,9% está en Europa, donde es el mayor accionista de empresas líderes como la alemana Volkswagen, la española Iberdrola o el banco británico Barclays. Otros fondos soberanos como el de Kuwait o el de Dubai tienen fuertes presencias en grupos como Daimler o la austriaca OMV, respectivamente.

El último informe de Invesco sobre fondos soberanos, en el que se cruzan 59 opiniones de expertos de este tipo de fondos, de fondos de pensiones gubernamentales y de bancos centrales, advierte de que los países con una dependencia del petróleo que supera el 25% del PIB como son los de Oriente Medio, pero también otros como Rusia, Venezuela, Irán o Nigeria, podrían reducir sus inversiones como consecuencia de la caída del precio del crudo y los desequilibrios que esto está generado entre sus ingresos y su gasto público. Algo que abriría la puerta a cambios en la propiedad de algunas empresas o incluso a "crear tensiones de liquidez en bonos de estados europeos", según reflexiona Juan Ramón Caridad, director académico del máster de Finanzas e Inversiones Alternativas, quien explica que "muchos de estos fondos soberanos tienen programadas compras de deuda que pueden ser paradas".

Según los datos concretos del estudio, el 42% de los encuestados considera que se producirá una reducción en las inversiones futuras de los países con alta dependencia del petróleo y un 67% que se podrían producir desinversiones como las que este año ya ha llevado a cabo no precisamente un fondo soberano, pero sí la empresa estatal Omán Oil Company en Enagás -se deshizo en mayo del 5% que poseía de la compañía española- o la que se estaría planteando en la portuguesa REN o en la también española CLH. En sentido contrario, otra empresa estatal, Qatar Airways, pasó a ser en enero el mayor accionista de IAG al aumentar su participación en el holding hispanobritánico hasta el 10%. 

"Los fondos soberanos son opacos y es difícil advertir sus estrategias pero los niveles actuales del crudo no son dramáticos ni para Rusia por lo que es poco probable que se produzcan fuertes desinversiones", dice Caridad y lo cierto es que el propio informe de Invesco aclara que los expertos consultados respondieron a la encuesta entre enero y marzo con el futuro del barril de Brent llegando a caer hasta los 47 dólares y el de West Texas a 44, desde donde han rebotado un 40%. 

Eso sí, no hay que desestimar las últimas previsiones emitidas por firmas de inversión como Goldman Sachs, que ve el petróleo por debajo de los 50 dólares en los próximos meses por el constante descenso de la demanda, al aumento de la producción en Irak e Irán y a la estabilización del shale gas.

"El escenario para los fondos soberanos sigue siendo volátil. El riesgo geopolítico continúa, y los precios del petróleo no se han estabilizado", señala Invesco en su informe, en el que concluye: "El impacto del precio del petróleo en los fondos soberanos podría reducir sus inversiones y aumentar el riesgo de desinversiones, aunque los estados están ahora en mejor posición para manejar estos desafíos que en el pasado".


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿QuÃ© mensaje oculta la Reserva Federal?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: ¿Qué esperas de unos "insolventes mentales"? SÍ, ya sé que no te sorprende, pero tener unas reservas energéticas de 90 días para un país es de BÁSICA y mucho más cuando es tu "Talón de Aquilés" en esta materia. Ya no quiero pensar sobre las "reservas" de otro tipo que se necesitan para situaciones muy graves de emergencia nacional. Es DEMENCIAL cómo se está dirigiendo el país y se parece a un portaaviones destartalado y a la deriva. Claro, que la gente desconoce totalmente ese tema y otros que nos afectan más de lo que piensan, pero también hay una clara DEJACIÓN en sus obligaciones como ciudadanos.

Pasando a otro tema, acabo de ver las declaraciones que efectuó ayer Tsipras y me parece que estamos llegando al final del "culebrón". De lo que le he oído parece que Grecia, si sale del Euro/UE, se dirigirá hacia la órbita auspiciada por los BRICS y, especialmente, hacia Rusia. Eso supondría que la tensión geopolítica aumentase y mucho... En cualquier caso, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con las actuales autoridades griegas, ya que no se puede miserializar más ese país y, por lo menos, veo unos políticos que están anteponiendo los intereses del pueblo "llano" a unas "poltronas". No cabe duda de que si Grecia sale del Euro/UE va a tener unos grandes problemas iniciales, pero al menos tendrán un posible FUTURO y que ahora NO tienen si siguen por la actual senda. Y aquí, en España, ya podemos empezar a agarrarnos los "machos"...

Dejo un artículo que me ha hecho empezar el día de "mala leche"...

- Vozpópuli - El alcalde de Baena crea escuela: una regidora en Jaén se sube el sueldo 7.200 euros

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Dejo un artículo que me ha hecho empezar el día de "mala leche"...
> 
> ...



No merece la pena ponerse de mala leche Fernando y menos por noticias que, al fin y al cabo, se publican precisamente para poner de mala leche al personal y desviar la atención de noticias muchísimo más importantes y graves.

Pero, si quieres ponerte de mala leche  está la de la infanta Leonor que a sus 9 añitos ya cobra 8 mil eurillos al mes pues, por eso, por ser Infanta.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2015)

Hola, frisch: Lo de la Infanta ya lo sabía, aparte de otras "prebendas" que siguen manteniéndose en la Casa Real, a pesar del "lavado de imagen" que están realizando a través de los medios de desinformación "oficiales". Menos mal, que todavía existen lugares "alternativos" donde seguir denunciando estas situaciones, aunque de momento NO parezcan servir, pero todo se reduce a una cuestión de espera en el tiempo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2015 at 14:14 ----------

# frisch: Ahí os dejo algo interesante de una gente que está presentando denuncias ante los tribunales de Justicia. Es una labor sorda, pero de la que seguro NO tenéis información...

- Nuestras Denuncias

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- "Â¿EE.UU. sabe mejor quÃ© necesitamos?": claves del discurso de Putin en el Foro EconÃ³mico Mundial - RT

- George Soros: "La Tercera Guerra Mundial no es una exageraciÃ³n" - RT

Y aquí os dejo una excelente réplica al último informe del FOFOA enlazado en este hilo...

- FREEGOLD REBUTTAL: A Case For Much Higher Silver Prices : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Siguen sonando los "Tambores de Guerra"...

- Rebelion.

Este otro artículo es muy interesante, ya que de entrada la fuente no es "metalera" y luego tiene solvencia en el mundo financiero. Aporta algo que desconocía y es una pauta estacional que, de seguir produciéndose, nos indicaría que estaríamos a punto de iniciar una subida en el Oro... Luego, leyendo el artículo, te das cuenta de que un "nuevo" Patrón Oro es imposible, a "NADIE" les interesa y aquí incluyo a TODOS los que cortan el bacalao... para que se produjera tendría que cambiarse todo el Sistema monetario internacional con una quita muy importante de la deuda mundial o, simplemente, un reset que ahora mismo casi NADIE aceptaría y, como "muestra", ya vemos lo que está sucediendo con Grecia. Por tanto, todo indica que seguiremos con la "patada adelante"... hasta que lleguemos al "precipicio" y a un punto de NO RETORNO...

- The Glitter Of Gold In An Age Of Soaring Debt - Forbes

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Jun 2015)

Viendo el link de *fernandojcg* sobre el despliegue de tropas de la OTAN que se va a hacer en otoño... se puede augurar un 2016 calentito :fiufiu:.

Me parece que los que queremos cargar MP disponemos de muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Jun 2015)

Hola buenos días,

creo que alguna vez he puesto esta web, aunque no estoy seguro. 
Philosophy of Metrics | A measure of cultural performance and production

En ella hay cosas muy interesantes. Temas sobre todo monetarios. Sdr, oro, china, etc.

Y un artículo en castellano de Stiglitz también interesante, que trata la reestructuración de la deuda estatal.

Un estado de derecho para la deuda soberana by Joseph E. Stiglitz and Martin Guzman - Project Syndicate

También me gustaría agregar el tema de los cables Saudíes que wikileaks ha rebelado. Son 60.000 para abrir, coincidiendo con el 3r aniversario de Assange en la embajada ecuatoriana en Londres. Al parecer tienen medio millón de documentos en su poder. 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/663574-wikileaks-the-saudi-cables.html


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo esto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...mpleto-con-los-dicursos-de-putin-tsipras-y-li

Me ha resultado sumamente "chocante" el proyecto conjunto de Gazprom, E.ON, Shell y OMV para construir un gaseoducto desde Rusia a Alemania a través del Mar Báltico... Hay cosas que NO "cuadran"...

# cegador: Todo indica que se deben ir incrementando posiciones en los MPs... Eso SÍ, fuera del ruido de las cotizaciones y con el fin por el que abogamos en este hilo: "seguro" y "reserva de valor"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2015)

El EUR, en máximos mensuales: ¿es el Grexit una bendición o una maldición? | Investing.com
No se si estará posteado. Interesante análisis para el euro. ienso:


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2015)

Por el enlace puesto por nuestro Fernando:



Putin dijo:


> "...
> "Después de la invasión de Irak, todo fue destruido, Saddam Hussein fue ahorcado, ¿y luego qué? Luego surgió el Estado Islámico (EI)", dijo Putin. Según el presidente, Moscú no quiere que el mismo escenario ocurra en Siria. "Estados Unidos apoya, entrena al Ejército [de Irak] (...) mientras que el EI se apoderó de más armas de las que dispone el Ejército iraquí", señaló
> 
> ..."



Tiene más razón q un santo.



Alexis Tsipras dijo:


> "...
> 
> Europa debería dejar de verse a sí misma como "el ombligo de la Tierra" y entender que el *centro del desarrollo económico mundial se está desplazando* a otras regiones
> 
> ..."



Concepto que, relaccionado con la deuda global europea hace pensar que tienen ambas una relacción simbiótica. Y no es por tocar las narices, pero desde la izquierda europea prefiere mirar hacia otro lado. Es más, está encantada (ya ahí incluyo a los votantes) de seguir incentivando las relacciones comerciales que terminan siendo la máxima expresión de esa simbiosis que destaco.

De vergüenza ajena todo esto...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: "Números son números"... y más que debatir sobre política o ideología, me fío más de los "fríos" números y que os dejo analizar en el artículo que enlazo. Está claro que en esta Crisis que está afectando a los PIGS hay un claro GANADOR: Alemania... El actual VAMPIRO de la UE, así que lo mejor que podemos hacer es ir pensando en salir de la zona Euro... antes de que nos dejen sin una sola gota de sangre. Y ya veremos cómo le irá a Alemania sin que exista la UE y, por supuesto, haciendo un "Simpa" a la deuda que se tenga asumida con ella y, previamente, haciendo una auditoria de la misma, más que nada para comprobar las "irregularidades" que puede haber ahí.

- The eurozone crisis by the numbers | Business | DW.COM | 18.06.2015

Y la fuente que coloco no puede ser más fiable: es alemana... Por cierto, el "vende humos" del Rajao podría echarle un vistazo y que siga haciendo el avestruz, pero metiendo la cabeza en un WC...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2015)

A mí este tema de la crisis del euro me recuerda al caso de la unión monetaria latina del Siglo XIX, todo era muy bonito hasta el Siglo XX cuando empezó la deflación, la primera guerra mundial, el crack del 29, etc.
Por cierto en esa unión monetaria estuvieron Grecia y España, incluso Suíza.
Los únicos que han sido listos esta vez son los países con democracias directas y que votaron que no a la UE.


----------



## timi (21 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Dejo un podcast interesante de Radio Gramsci. Comentan por qué Solbes vendió oro, porque se manipula el precio, etc. con Unai Gaztelumendi:
> 
> La manipulación de los mercados del oro y por qué te interesa en mp3 (18/06 a las 20:12:00) 01:09:51 4658925 - iVoox
> 
> ...



muy bueno el programa ,,, solo una cosa , recomiendan oro físico , como no , pero en un momento dado dan por buena la opción de poner el oro físico en una caja de seguridad de un banco,,,,, yo ni loco ,,,, y otra cosa , no se si es en este popcast o en uno de economía directa , se comenta que estos días , brokers de Grecia , están informando a sus clientes , que las acciones de empresas de Grecia podrían no permitir su venta ,,, esto es normal ? corralito en las borsas griegas?

os dejo unos días , y tela , como tenéis el patio ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: DE NADA... a la "aportación" del día.

# timi: Más que un "corralito" sería previsible una suspensión de la Bolsa griega y que sería lo más lógico. Evidentemente, quien esté posicionado en Acciones y Bonos griegos ya sabe que está jugando con "fuego" y con él lo más fácil es "quemarse"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches, 

Cuidado con lo que coméis, aunque a veces es muy difícil controlarlo, siempre viene bian saber algunos alimentos que nos joden y evitarlos

Lista de Aditivos Alimentarios perjudiciales. Los números E 

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Jun 2015)

Geopolítica. Pepe Escobar:

Rebelion. El BRICS arrolla a EE.UU. en Suram

SPIEF 
Copio una pequeña introducción al artículo firmada por el propio Escobar.

"This is my roundup for Asia Times of the top deals and discussions at the St. Petersburg forum. Whole lotta shakin' goin' on all over the place.
Breathless action on the go tomorrow as well - with the Shootout at the Grexit Corrall. Bloomberg has called Tsipras's speech in St. Petersburg "diplomatic terrorism". And I'll be back in writing *on that possibly HUGE game changer: the Putin face to face with the House of Saud..."*

Resalto en negrita lo que me ha llamado la atención, y que viene relacionado con esto... 
Saudi Crown Prince Visits Putin as Two Countries Weigh Mending Ties / Sputnik International

En este último artículo, se dice que el príncipe de la casa saudí, anuncia que su padre, el rey se reunirá con Putin. También lo dice (lo señalé en negrita) el señor Escobar en su relato. 

El tema es que se sabe que los Chinos son los mayores compradores de petróleo a los saudíes hoy por hoy, también sabemos que los Chinos y los Rusos van en el mismo bando, y que EE.UU está tendiendo una mano a Irán. Hay cosas que no me cuadran aún, pero se está viendo movimiento de piezas sin parar.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

¿Es esto posible en un "Estado de Derecho"? Pues, SÍ...

- Vozpópuli - Industria mantendrá la 'patada en la puerta' para los hogares solares y multas de hasta 60 millones

# Ladrillófilo: Estamos viendo muchos movimientos que, efectivamente, NO "cuadran" para nada, al menos con lo que nos "venden" o, quizás, es que los principales "actores" cada vez están dando más muestra de que la "cordura" les abandonó hace tiempo...

- "Nada puede impedirle a Arabia Saudita adquirir armas rusas" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Aquí faltó decir el motivo principal: "tenemos unos corruptos sinvergüenzas que esquilman el erario a manos llenas mientras enchufan a sus amigos y familiares con altos salarios y todo ello impunemente"

*El porqué de la popularidad de los partidos opositores en Europa*






El 55% de los españoles encuestados por ICM Research por encargo de Sputnik señaló las promesas sin cumplir como la causa principal del apoyo a los partidos opositores, como Podemos en España.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 22-jun-2015 at 09:38 ----------

Tiene narices, encima que los mismos que rodean estratégicamente a Rusia con "escudos antimisiles" ahora se cuestionan que ésta se intente defender...

*La OTAN discutirá la estrategia nuclear de Rusia*





_Ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de los países de la OTAN se proponen discutir en la próxima reunión que se celebrará la semana siguiente un documento clasificado sobre la estrategia nuclear de Rusia, escribe este domingo el diario alemán Welt am Sonntag. _


Spoiler



Según el medio, los países miembros de la Alianza analizarán cómo el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, podría usar las armas nucleares en el conflicto con Occidente, la potencia del arsenal atómico de Moscú y la respuesta que tendría que tomar la OTAN en este caso. 

Una de las fuentes diplomáticas citada por Welt am Sonntag, declaró que la Alianza "está muy preocupada por la estrategia nuclear de Rusia" y que las armas nucleares "juegan un papel importante en la nueva estrategia rusa llamada 'guerra híbrida'".

Se señala que el documento fue preparado por la dirección de la OTAN.

A su vez, la emisora alemana DW precisó que este tema se planteará por primer vez en los últimos años. 

El martes el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, declaró que las tropas estratégicas nucleares de Rusia recibirán este año más de 40 misiles intercontinentales balísticos, y en la zona este se creará un nuevo nudo de radiolocalización lejana de objetivos aéreos.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que examina la posibilidad de enviar a Crimea –territorio ruso desde marzo de 2014– una decena de bombarderos estratégicos Tu-22M3 capaces de portar armas nucleares, pero no precisó si emplazará las propias ojivas nucleares. 

A inicios de este mes el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores declaró a su vez que Rusia tiene todo el derecho a emplazar arsenales nucleares en su territorio, Crimea incluida, y se propone usarlas solo con fines pacíficos.

Por su parte, la OTAN expresó su preocupación por la instalación de armas nucleares rusas en Crimea.


----------



## Tons (22 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Y aquí os dejo una excelente réplica al último informe del FOFOA enlazado en este hilo...
> 
> ...




Fernando me ha gustado mucho este artículo, es de los mios. Me parece que hace incapie en lo principal de los metales preciosos que es la relación de ellos con la energía necesaria para obtenerlos y lo que ocurrira cuando se vea claramente la llegada del peak oil. Y me ha encantado la definición para los activos papel (bonos, derivados, etc..) algo asi como pagarés de energía:XX:

Refinanciado leelo (seguro que lo has hecho) que este te gusta fijo.

Nada artículo muy recomendable, muchas gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2015)

Hola, Tons: Me alegro de que te gustase el artículo y que, como bien dices, es muy bueno, aunque lo que publica esa gente SIEMPRE suele serlo. Es una de mis páginas "metaleras" preferidas. Siendo parte "interesada", presentan datos verificables y luego presentan argumentaciones bastante sólidas. En cualquier caso, ya conoces que yo suelo trabajar con un escenario muy parecido al planteado.

Y dejo este otro interesante artículo y en el fondo no deja de ser más de lo mismo: las Crisis suelen "fabricarse"...

- Vozpópuli - La crisis solo es una excusa para empobrecernos

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Jun 2015)

Ya he dicho que pienso que Grecia saldrá del euro.
Pero el euro subirá o bajará?
Cuidado porque es probable que suba. 
Los mercados lo que quieren es riesgo y tipos altos, y los bonos europedos se pueden poner muy atractivos con la incertidumbre. ienso:
Eso sí, lo que es bueno para los mercados es malo para la economía productiva.


----------



## dalmore_12y (22 Jun 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Cómo interpretar la "brusca" caída del oro en el día de hoy?
> 
> El Ibex sube 3,5
> 
> Yo creo que hay arreglo de Grecia, lo que no entiendo es como puede beneficiar esto a los mercados y al euro



O igual saben que no hay arreglo y que Grecia sale del euro, pero quieren hacer pensar lo contrario, provocando un subidón para que la peña entre larga y aprovechar el "acontecimiento" al máximo....que esto lo manejan 4 HDLGP.

Yo ya ni me fío ni me creo nada.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El 55% de los españoles encuestados por ICM Research por encargo de Sputnik señaló* las promesas sin cumplir como la causa principal del apoyo a los partidos opositores, como Podemos* en España.



Madre del amor hermoso, pues si no querían caldo, aquí tendrán dos tazas...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Jun 2015)

El oro simplemente es bajista porque la inflación en EEUU es todavía escasa y los inversores piensan que la Fed puede subir tipos este año. No hay nada que hacer excepto esperar. ienso:
Yo veo probable que puede irse a 1000 como prevee la banca de EEUU.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2015)

Hola, dalmore_12y: En "teoría", la caída en el Oro viene propiciada por el "optimismo" a un "arreglo" en el conflicto de Grecia, que no dejará de ser un "aparcamiento" momentáneo y recordemos los 23.000 millones de Euros que le vencen de aquí a fin de año a ese país... Debe ser esa la "razón" porque la Plata no se ha inmutado apenas y, además, las caídas en los Bonos han "acompañado". Ha sido un buen día para incrementar mi cartera en esos activos.

Este artículo es interesante... aunque yo no esté NADA de acuerdo con él.

- Why one analyst predicts a stalemate in the â€˜currency warâ€™ | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide

# EstudianteTesorero: Como si hacen falta TRES tazas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2015)

Vaya, vaya... Entre esto y que, antes de la creación del "Imperio", las costas gallegas eran "vírgenes"... NO, no hay "milagros"...

- Inditex

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jun 2015)

Tons dijo:


> Fernando me ha gustado mucho este artículo, es de los mios. Me parece que hace incapie en lo principal de los metales preciosos que es la relación de ellos con la energía necesaria para obtenerlos y lo que ocurrira cuando se vea claramente la llegada del peak oil. Y me ha encantado la definición para los activos papel (bonos, derivados, etc..) algo asi como pagarés de energía:XX:
> 
> Refinanciado leelo (seguro que lo has hecho) que este te gusta fijo.
> 
> Nada artículo muy recomendable, muchas gracias



A mi también me ha gustado... no creo que la plata se vaya a los infiernos como dice Fofoa, ni mucho menos. Es cierto que los bancos centrales no guardan plata, y que ésta no es tan buena a nivel monetario como el oro, pero no creo que se vaya a los infiernos. Sólo con el uso que se le da a nivel de industria farmacéutica y tecnológica hay demanda de plata de sobra... A parte si el oro se va a las nubes, la plata irá detrás, siempre lo hace, y además sería lógico. Qué compras si el oro se encarece mucho? Plata... ya lo dice el dicho. Oro para los reyes, plata para los nobles, y deuda para los plebeyos.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2015 at 20:31 ----------








Y os traigo algo desde bulliostar. Fuerte demanda en china, 76 toneladas. WOW


----------



## Los últimos españoles (22 Jun 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Plata... ya lo dice el dicho. Oro para los reyes, plata para los nobles, y deuda para los plebeyos.




Oro para los reyes, plata para los nobles, trueque para los plebeyos y deuda para...... los esclavos...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Oro para los reyes, plata para los nobles, trueque para los plebeyos y deuda para...... los esclavos...



gracias por la corrección ; )


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Yo creo que a estos del FOFOA se les ha ido la "olla"... Es francamente incomprensible, pero me parece que voy a "pasar" de sus informes, porque la verdad NO se puede realizar un trabajo más pésimo y encima publicarlo...

La Plata SIEMPRE tendrá valor, ya sea por las miles de aplicaciones de todo tipo que tiene como también por su "teórico" valor monetario... vamos, el que SIEMPRE ha tenido hasta hace pocas décadas.

Es evidente que el Oro y la Plata suelen ir de la "mano", aunque ésta última es mucho más volátil y AMPLIFICA los movimientos...

Y os dejo lo último de Jim Rogers. Es un analista que suelo leer, aunque existan cosas que no comparta totalmente, pero bueno sé que es bastante seguido por muchos "metaleros" y por eso mismo lo enlazo...

Por cierto, se muestra bastante bajista respecto al Oro, también en el Petróleo (pero revertiéndose) y alcista en el USD. Yo sigo siendo bajista respecto a los MPs, pero tengo dudas respecto al par EUR/USD y, por tanto, voy a seguir promediando cuando los precios me convenzan -a mí...-. El Petróleo creo que volverá a bajar, pero dada la situación geopolítica es un activo donde refugiarse si el panorama se "ensombrece" y el USD, ante el escenario que "viene", SÍ que parece que volverá a subir... De hecho, sigo manteniendo que el Índice del Dólar debería superar sus anteriores máximos.

- Jim Rogers: Turmoil Is Coming | Peak Prosperity

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Jun 2015)

buenos días

un poco de optimismo por la mañana ,,,,

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

pido disculpas si ya esta publicado.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Patrimonio Nacional se gasta 120.000 euros en la puesta a punto de una carroza real

- Profesor Sachs apoya la postura griega

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (23 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: Yo creo que a estos del FOFOA se les ha ido la "olla"... Es francamente incomprensible, pero me parece que voy a "pasar" de sus informes, porque la verdad NO se puede realizar un trabajo más pésimo y encima publicarlo...
> 
> La Plata SIEMPRE tendrá valor, ya sea por las miles de aplicaciones de todo tipo que tiene como también por su "teórico" valor monetario... vamos, el que SIEMPRE ha tenido hasta hace pocas décadas.
> 
> ...



Quisiera comentar algo más las predicciones de FOFOA. Resumiendo mucho, la tesis de FOFOA es que el oro "acapara" la función reserva de valor haciendo desaparecer la demanda de inversión en la plata. Con los precios actuales la plata esta sobrevalorada por la demanda de inversión. Su perdida llevaría los precios mucho mas bajos, cargándose a todos los productores primarios. La producción secundaria es mucho menos dependiente del precio y estabilizaría los precios a la baja hasta que la recuperación de la actividad industrial de la resurgía como un fénix a precios sobre los 10 $ creo recordar.

Sinceramente no veo porque la plata debería perder el papel de reserva de valor. Es más creo que al colapso fiat hará que todos busquen "hard assets". Los principales serán los tradicionales Oro, Plata pero también edificios, vacas y criptomonedas )

He encontrado este enlace de srsrocco report que da mejores argumentos que el menda :cook: y me evito dar la tabarra.

FREEGOLD REBUTTAL: A Case For Much Higher Silver Prices : SRSrocco Report

saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2015)

Hola, Mochuelo: El informe del FOFOA es "infumable" se mire por donde se mire. Que la Plata puede bajar -y bastante...- es algo que tenemos en cuenta muchos "plateros" que ya tenemos "TIEMPO" en ella. He leído estudios bastante serios que profundizan en esa cuestión y NO es decartable, pero también digo que si eso se produce será porque el mundo entraría en una prolongación de la actual recesión y no habría demanda. Quizás, por eso mismo hay países que están acaparando Plata (India, Turquía...). Mochuelo, no deberías leerlo, pero en su momento enlace ese artículo que hoy enlazas para refutar al del FOFOA.

Sobre el valor "monetario" de la Plata, mal que les pese a algunos "enterados", no cabe duda y que mejor aval que la propuesta HB483, formulada por el Gobernador de Texas, para almacenar en el Estado, Oro, Plata y "otros" MPs. Además, en la Sección A2116.023, se incluye una cláusula que impide la confiscación... Por tanto, algo ya se están "oliendo" por allí...

Y dejo este enlace "metalero"...

- Seneca

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo dos buenos artículos...

- http://eladiofernandez.wordpress.co...-bancos-y-ampliaciones-de-capital-de-la-cnmv/

- First Strike Capability: Gold or War | The Deviant Investor

Saludos y Feliz Verbena...


----------



## timi (23 Jun 2015)

feliz verbena a todos , toca disfrutar de los nuestros ,,,


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Jun 2015)

Ron Paul: Obama Risks Cataclysmic War to Prevent Russian Gold-Backed Currency |

Hola buenas tardes,

os paso este artículo que enlazó en otro hilo Spielzeug ayer. 
Genial leer a Ron Paul... en dos minutos resume acontecimientos... Muy interesante


----------



## Madrillín (23 Jun 2015)

Estaba ojeando un libro de los años 50 cuando me topé con esto:



> Si el oro algún día fuera desmonetizado, es decir, no usado para propósitos monetarios de ningún tipo, sin duda sufriría una gran caída en su valor como resultado de la disminución de la demanda monetaria
> 
> "If gold were ever demonetised, i. e., not used any longer for monetary purposes of any kind, it would, without doubt, suffer a great fall in value resulting from this fall in monetary demand"



Economics of money and banking (1956)

Lo tenía como un buen manual introductorio a las finanzas, pero creo que voy a cambiar de opinión. El oro podrá subir o bajar, pero nunca volverá al valor que tenía en los años setenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Suelo seguir a Ron Paul, pero este artículo NO me convence... Me explico: son muchos los "metaleros" que ven esa alternativa "orera" auspiciada por China y Rusia, pero francamente NO lo veo ni ahora, ni antes ni "mañana"... En el caso de Rusia está claro que es el Estado quien está comprando el Oro, pero en China parece ser que son "manos privadas", aunque lógicamente también debe estar haciéndolo el Estado, pero en todo caso parece más un movimiento "defensivo" que para imponer NADA. Vamos, que ya te digo que NO lo veo...

Sin embargo, queda bastante menos para que llegue Octubre y veremos si el Yuan entra en la "nueva cesta"... Y me parece que, salga lo que salga, China NO va a decir cuáles son sus reservas "oficiales" de Oro.

No es menos cierto que antes viene ese Septiembre que, al menos en los EE.UU., se espera con suma preocupación. Un amigo me comentaba hoy algo "curioso": el 11 de Septiembre cae en Viernes y el "fatídico" 13 en Domingo... Otra fecha considerada "problemática" es la del 28 de Septiembre y ésta cae en Lunes. Bueno, igual después NO sucede nada, pero está claro que las subidas en las Bolsas están más cerca que tarde de sufrir una fortísima corrección.

Y ahora SÍ, hasta mañana...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 21:25 ----------

# Empresito: Lo realmente importante es que el Oro mantenga su poder adquisitivo de los años 70, al igual que lo hace hoy o dos mil años atrás...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, me desayuno con la nueva provocación por parte de Washington y que ha anunciado el despliegue de 250 carros de combate en varias de las fronteras europeas con Rusia...

Luego, tenemos el "culebrón" de Grecia y donde TODOS parecen estar ganando "tiempo" al TIEMPO. O nos toman por "Gilipollas" o ya no sé qué pensar... Todos sabemos que "parchear" NO es arreglar un problema y lo digo porque los datos que enlazo no dejan lugar a dudas:

- Deuda pública en Grecia en 2014: 317.094 millones de Euros.
- Eso supone el 177,10% del PIB.
- La Deuda per cápita en Grecia en 2014: 28.867 Euros por habitante.

Esto nos indica claramente que la Deuda de Grecia es IMPAGABLE ahora y "mañana". Lo mismo para casi el resto del mundo y no nos engañemos al respecto. Y con medidas de austeridad, que sólo favorecen a unas determinadas élites, NO se sale y lo estamos comprobando en nuestro propio país... Ahora bien, si el "objetivo" es Trabajo = Cuenco de Arroz, pues...

- Vozpópuli - El pulso de Grecia con sus acreedores anticipa un verano de máxima volatilidad para los mercados europeos

Y dejo este otro artículo y que es muy INTERESANTE...

- Rebelion. Esta es la verdadera estrategia

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg, hablas de la deuda griega ¿qué opinas de la deuda española que estamos rozando el 100% del PIB (unos 23000€ por español)?

Porque también me parece impagable.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2015)

Hola, cegador: ¿Qué pienso? Pues más de lo mismo, España es tan insolvente como Grecia... Veamos:

La Deuda pública en España en el 1er. Trimestre de 2015 era de 1.046.192 millones de Euros. Se ha incrementado en 12.335 millones en sólo este Trimestre y el Rajao aún va diciendo que nuestra Economía va "viento en popa"... ¡Subnormal!

Eso supone el 98% del PIB. Además, si comparamos la Deuda del 1er. Trimestre de 2015 con el 1er. Trimestre de 2014, vemos que la Deuda se ha incrementado en 50.349 millones de Euros... Y eso soportando unos fuertes ajustes fruto de la Austeridad "importada". No se puede gestionar peor un país...

Con esos datos, a los que habría que sumar la Deuda de las Empresas y las Familias, y el fuerte desempleo en nuestro país, pues está claro que NUNCA vamos a poder pagar "nuestra" Deuda -habría que auditarla...- y aún así hay "iluminados" que quieren seguir por esta senda que conduce a ninguna parte... Bueno, SÍ, a la "Destrucción" y aquí que cada cual entienda lo que considere oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2015)

Tsipras: "Los acreedores no han aceptado la propuesta griega" - elEconomista.es

el sacrificio va tomando forma ,,,,:´(


----------



## oinoko (24 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La Deuda pública en España en el 1er. Trimestre de 2015 era de 1.046.192 millones de Euros. Se ha incrementado en 12.335 millones en sólo este Trimestre y el Rajao aún va diciendo que nuestra Economía va "viento en popa"... ¡Subnormal!
> 
> Eso supone el 98% del PIB. Además, si comparamos la Deuda del 1er. Trimestre de 2015 con el 1er. Trimestre de 2014, vemos que la Deuda se ha incrementado en 50.349 millones de Euros... Y eso soportando unos fuertes ajustes fruto de la Austeridad "importada". No se puede gestionar peor un país...




Y esto que comenta Fernando es solamente la "deuda oficial" que tiene tanto maquillaje que se ha convertido en una cifra de dudosa utilidad. Esa deuda oficial no incluye una interminable lista de partidas. Que me acuerde ahora mismo:

El rescate bancario: Porque como es una inversión que no costará un duro a los españoles ..... :XX: ( De Guindos dixit)

Las perdidas de la SAREB (banco malo) y del FROB , por lo mismo motivo de antes.

Todas las perdidas de las empresas publicas, esta partida es casi más divertida que la anterior: Quitando del deficit oficial las perdidas de estas inutiles empresas publicas, pueden enchufar en ellas a los inutiles de sus cuñados sin que se vea tanto.

Las inversiones en infraeestructuras: como son los 16.000 millones de deuda del AVE, y lo que sea necesario para rescatar a las autopistas.

Y más cosas que me estoy olvidando. Sumando todas estas partidas a la cifra oficial, la cifra real está cerca de los 1.5 billones de euros.

A todo este disparate hay que sumar los 15.000 millones que sacaron de la hucha de las pensiones en 2014, y los 10.000 que ya están presupuestado sacar en el 2015 ( y que no sean más), para que el deficit no fuera todavía mayor. 


Que con estas cifras, vengan presumiendo de un incremento del PIB de 9500 millones en 2014, es de traca.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: SÍ, oinoko, y nos dejamos muchas cosas... Y, desde luego, las cifras "oficiales" NO se las "tragan" más que los IMBÉCILES. ¡Joder! que yo soy de "Letras"... Para abundar en lo que comentas...

- Vozpópuli - Cada cliente de gas pagará 630 euros en su factura para costear la indemnización del Castor

- El Estado pierde 40.500 millones hasta 2014 en el rescate de las cajas quebradas. Noticias de Economía

Es decir, que encima de los fuertes ajustes, aparte de la desmedida presión fiscal, hay que "Sociabilizar" unas pérdidas que yo ni el del "lado" tenemos porqué asumir... Ladrones y Sinvergüenzas es POCOOOOOOO...

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (24 Jun 2015)

Añadamos también que el calculo del PIB es muy subjetivo. Según los tertulianos de Economía Directa (coincidiendo en esto tanto los de ideología de izquierda o de derecha), está inflado en un 20% aproximadamente.

Pensemos solamente en que han incluido en el PIB la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas. Actividades, que como todos sabemos, son imprescindibles para el enriquecimiento económico y moral de cualquier nación inocho:
Aparte de que al ser actividades "no cotizantes", el calculo de su "valor" ha de ser calculado por medios "indirectos". Lo que viene a decir que meterán ahí lo que les de la gana.

*** No encuentro datos recientes sobre como hinchan el PIB. A la espera de que tenga tiempo de indagar y postear algo para no ser acusado de opinar sobre dato inexactos, pongo este enlace sobre la deuda pública "real" de la que habla oinoko.

Sin maquillaje, la deuda pública asciende al 144,1% del PIB, más de un billón y medio de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## oinoko (24 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Sin maquillaje, la deuda pública asciende al 144,1% del PIB, más de un billón y medio de euros - elEconomista.es




La tabla de evolución de la deuda hecha por el mismísimo Banco de España es absolutamente demoledora:






Esto significa que:
En 2012 la deuda crecio un 23,5 % del PIB (+ 7000 millones que sacaron de la hucha de las pensiones). = *24.2% del PIB.* 

En 2013 la deuda crecio un 17,1% del PIB ( + 11.600 millones que sacaron de la hucha de las pensiones). = *18.2 % del PIB*.

Y en 2014 la deuda crecio un 14,6% del PIB (+ 15300 millones que sacaron de la hucha de las pensiones). = *16,1% del PIB*

*Total un 58% del PIB en 3 años!!! *Simplemente, es para llevarlos al tribunal de la Haya por crimenes contra la humanidad.

Necesito una tila....

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 16:26 ----------

Por cierto Rattus : mola tu nuevo avatar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Jun 2015)

Según el tratado de mastricht la deuda pública máxima para un país del euro debía ser el 60% del PIB, a partir de ahi habrían sanciones. El problema es que de la deuda privada no se dijo nada y ahí es donde estaba la trampa. Esa deuda privada sobre el ahorro francoalemán ha acabado siendo pública en los países PIGS y ahora el futuro del euro es incierto. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Efectivamente, un análisis de los datos y un repaso "histórico" nos indican que este país ha sido VENDIDO por unos GHDLGP, es decir por unos "mal nacidos"... Y luego van "presumiendo" de no sé qué y es que ya nacieron así...inocho:inocho:inocho:

# bankiero: Bueno, bueno... Si analizamos bien los datos las cosas no son tan "rosas" para Alemania. Me explico: la Deuda per cápita de un alemán es de 26.294 Euros vs los 22.256 Euros de un español. Y la Deuda pública alemana es de 2.170.001 Euros. Esos datos son respecto al 2014. Quizás, ahí haya una explicación al "sangrado" que están realizando a los países PIGS. En el fondo, volvemos a lo mismo: el Sistema Ponzi está tan enraizado que me temo que NADIE se salva...

Además, esto del Euro ha sido una "tomadura de pelo", aparte de otros "intereses" con los que se ha lucrado a los distintos TRAIDORES de los diferentes países, porque dime si me equivoco en que desde el año 1974 Europa está decreciendo en su crecimiento "real"... fuera de momentos "estelares" y muy puntuales.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo que leí no hace mucho: Entre 1950 y 1973, Grecia y España registraron unas tasas medias por encima del 6,5% en el crecimiento del PIB... SÍ, ya sé que eran "otros" tiempos, pero los avances que se habían conseguido, en las últimas décadas, en el Estado del Bienestar se están dilapidando a una velocidad de vértigo y lo peor es que se está comprometiendo el FUTURO de las generaciones futuras, por no hablar de los pensionistas...

Y vamos a dejar un par de noticias, especialmente la primera que enlazo y es que uno siempre ha sido muy "platero"...

- The Forgotten History (and Potential Future) of Silver as Money

- Newcrest Mining abandona el World Gold Council-WGC

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Jun 2015)

Si Grecia quiebra el euro puede perder el 10% en un día.
Sería un día negro de la historia económica.ienso:


----------



## fff (24 Jun 2015)

Linde: 'El sistema público no va a garantizar el nivel de las pensiones' | Economía | EL MUNDO

Linde: 'El sistema público no va a garantizar el nivel de las pensiones'

El gobernador ve "inexorable" el recorte si los españoles no contratan fondos privados

Una verdad y una mentira


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2015)

Para añadir a lo que aporta fff, diré que esta noche le he visto por la TV y soltaba una "perla" y era que los pensionistas podrían percibir menos dinero por cuanto ya tenían la vivienda pagada... Claro que obvia lo fundamental: que esas viviendas se pagaron con hipotecas que soportaron fuertes intereses y que tuvieron una larga vida, aparte de haber estado pagando unas cotizaciones para tener una pensión "justa" y de acuerdo a las mismas.

NO, este país NO puede permanecer más tiempo en manos de semejantes "buitres"... Además, porqué será que esa "música" me suena foránea... ¿FMI?

Saludos.

Lo acabo de ver de nuevo y ha dicho que la vivienda pagada era una "pensión en especie"...:cook: Menudo ESPECIMEN que está hecho el "pollo":abajo:


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Estuve mirando el vídeo que enlazó Atzukak, la verdad es que es muy bueno, nada que la mayoría que no sepamos, pero es un resumen que por sus características y las personas que son entrevistadas (gente de "renombre") lo recomendaría para mostrar a los familiares, amigos y conocidos que tengan la inquietud de saber como está el patio.

También viene bien para hacer recordatorio de muchos conceptos y saber que algunos ex miembros de la élite confiesan esta estafa piramidal en la que estamos inmersos. Si tenéis tiempo para verlo os lo recomiendo sin lugar a dudas, vale los minutos empleados en él.



Atzukak dijo:


> Buenas! Soy nuevo por aki aunque ya hace tiempo ke vengo leyendolos.
> Voy a aportar mi granito de arena y les dejo un documental ke vi el otro dia y ke qizas les pueda parecer interesante: Los cuatro jinetes del nuevo Apocalipsis (Four Horsemen) Documental completo - YouTube
> Habla de la deuda, el oro, etc..



Saludos


----------



## CaraCortada (24 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para añadir a lo que aporta fff, diré que esta noche le he visto por la TV y soltaba una "perla" y era que los pensionistas podrían percibir menos dinero por cuanto ya tenían la vivienda pagada... Claro que obvia lo fundamental: que esas viviendas se pagaron con hipotecas que soportaron fuertes intereses y que tuvieron una larga vida, aparte de haber estado pagando unas cotizaciones para tener una pensión "justa" y de acuerdo a las mismas.
> 
> NO, este país NO puede permanecer más tiempo en manos de semejantes "buitres"... Además, porqué será que esa "música" me suena foránea... ¿FMI?
> 
> ...



Si el pollo se estaba refiriendo a la hipoteca inversa pues que lo diga y se ande por las ramas.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Jun 2015)

Y bueno, os traigo lo último de The Oil Crash, es la 5ª entrega de unos escrito llamados "El Oil Crash a escala humana" escritos por Parroquiano, son bastante extensos si no los habías leído os pongo la serie completa (para una tarde lluviosa que no haya nada que hacer, jeje)

*El Oil Crash a escala humana (I)* 

*El Oil Crash a escala humana (II)* 

*El oil crash a escala humana (III) *

*El oil crash a escala humana (y IV) *

*El Oil Crash a escala humana (V) (Corolario) *

En esta última entrega hay un párrafo que me llamó bastante la atención:

_"*5.- *Que, las decisiones que cada ser humano tome en su fuero interno, sobre cómo afrontar la escasez de energía o de su correlativo pecuniario (dinero) -cuya brecha debiera ser cada vez más profunda- replicadas a distintos niveles comunitarios o societarios BAU (local, provincial , nacional , continental o mundial), *solo puede entregar dos resultados posibles **a) Ser cocinados a fuego lento, hasta que se acabe el agua y se funda el caldero:* esto es, que la precariedad sea llevada hasta el límite terminando en una única y uniforme masa de excluidos y/o esclavos, dominados por una elite o *b) que salte la tapa y reviente el caldero, el desorden y el caos total..."*_

En ambos resultados los MPs son muy recomendables, os incluyo el texto completo:



Spoiler



*El Oil Crash a escala humana (Corolario) *





Queridos lectores,

Parroquiano ha querido ofrecernos esta última entrega de su serie "El Oil Crash a escala humana", a modo de corolario. Espero que les resulte interesante y útil.

Salu2,
AMT 

*Crash Oil Escala Humana V. (Corolario).*

“El ser humano está dotado de libre albedrío, y puede elegir entre el bien y el mal. Si sólo puede actuar bien o sólo puede actuar mal, no será más que una naranja mecánica.” 
_Anthony Burgess_

“Siempre se ha creído que existe algo que se llama destino, pero siempre se ha creído también que hay otra cosa que se llama albedrío. Lo que califica al hombre es el equilibrio de esa contradicción.” 
_Gilbert Keith Chesterton_

Lo primero será solicitar las disculpas por no utilizar la forma gramatical correcta, oil crash, pero crash oil es casi una cábala. Disculpas también por la faltas en la redacción de la serie “El Crash oil a escala humana” I.II.III.IV, publicada anteriormente en este Blog, y del cual este post pretender ser su necesario epilogo. Ahora, entrando en vereda, voy a intentar resumir las entradas anteriores, por medio del siguiente axioma de estructura compleja: 


A nivel individual y desde una perspectiva puramente material de la existencia, la energía en su estado puro es la que nos permite básicamente calentarnos y alimentarnos. Todas las actividades posteriores (sexo, trabajo, ocio) pasan porque las dos necesidades anteriores (considerando que calentarnos incluye 2 de las 3 necesidades básicas, techo y abrigo) estén un punto de satisfacción adecuado. (Así, volviendo al punto de inicio de esta serie de entregas, podríamos concluir que el seno materno es, para los bebes, lo que para los adultos es un millón de dólares, energía infinita y tibia, recogida con el mínimo esfuerzo de succión… vaya mi reconocimiento entonces a todas las madres del mundo.)


Que, todas las demás expresiones materiales de esas fuentes de energía primaria (pan, techo y abrigo…comida y fuego) así como su respectivo desarrollo histórico, hasta su actual representación monetaria, no son sino reflejos de esas dos o tres necesidades básicas. Luego pregunto ¿que nos atrae de un auto veloz? Guau, porque es veloz… ¿pero por qué nos atrae? Claro está que, desde el inicio de los tiempos, hemos apreciado la velocidad; hoy el auto más veloz como ayer el caballo, el carruaje o el camello más veloz. ¿Pero por qué hoy un vehículo que se mueve a 300 km/h es más apreciado que uno que corra a 200 km/h? Déjenme aventurar una respuesta. La velocidad antaño significaba vida, tanto porque podías atrapar tu presa con menos chance a que la misma se escapara, como porque te permitía, a ti mismo, escapar del peligro que asechaba. Así velocidad y agilidad eran por un lado acceso directo y seguro a energía y, por otro, capacidad de ponerse a salvo de los peligros; el mantenimiento, en cualquier caso, de la vida. Así, el BMW que corre a 300km/h es, quizá, sencillamente, la deformación evolutiva, histórica y técnica de esa verdad marcada a fuego en nuestros genes, el más rápido sobrevive. En el mismo sentido, talvez, en el fondo de nuestra actual necesidad BAU, de vivir en una casa de 300 metros cuadrados construidos, con 6 habitaciones y tres baños, 1000 metros de patio y una piscina, solo se encuentre la imagen una cueva bien defendida y protegida contra las inclemencias del tiempo y las fieras… el más fuerte, el más protegido, también sobrevive.


Porque el peak oil es cierto, lo que sucede actualmente es que la energía real escasea y su representación monetaria lo acusa a través de la dificultad cotidiana de personas y comunidades para: a) acceder al dinero (energía presente) y b) acceder al crédito (energía del futuro traída al presente). Ese fenómeno es real, pero sus efectos, aunque extendidos por el globo, son aun (y quien sabe por cuánto tiempo) efectos atomizados. Estamos, por decirlo de alguna manera, en ese periodo febril pasando de 38º a 39º, pasando del simple malestar al decaimiento; el síntoma aun no es perceptible, ni reconocible, como el preludio de una enfermedad mayor; las molestias se circunscriben, todavía, a lo individual, lo comunal, acaso lo nacional; pero dichas “molestias” no son apreciables como una situación estructural global o con fenómenos de masas o hitos históricos. Recién, estos últimos 15 años, se pueden observar cierto procesos sociales, espacialmente lejanos, que si se pueden asociar, y se asocian coloquialmente, si bien no la falta, si a la presencia de hidrocarburos, como son los conflictos de Medio Oriente.


Que, a nivel BAU individual, para lidiar con la falta de energía o el decrecimiento energético como un fenómeno real, solo tenemos como alternativa , tanto para adquirir energía o para retener la que tenemos, a) trabajar más b) embaucar o c) delinquir. En este punto decir que falta nombrar la mendicidad y su contrapunto metafísico, el golpe de suerte, para que las vías de recolección energética (y su equivalente monetario) estén completas.


Que, las decisiones que cada ser humano tome en su fuero interno, sobre cómo afrontar la escasez de energía o de su correlativo pecuniario (dinero) -cuya brecha debiera ser cada vez más profunda- replicadas a distintos niveles comunitarios o societarios BAU (local, provincial , nacional , continental o mundial), solo puede entregar dos resultados posibles a) Ser cocinados a fuego lento, hasta que se acabe el agua y se funda el caldero: esto es, que la precariedad sea llevada hasta el límite terminando en una única y uniforme masa de excluidos y/o esclavos, dominados por una elite (La Gran Exclusion) o b) que salte la tapa y reviente el caldero, el desorden y el caos total...(La Gran Barricada).
(Antes de continuar señalar que particularmente el punto 5. recién esbozado será, tiempo mediante, objeto de su propia serie.)

Luego, y a riesgo de repetirme, señalaba lo siguiente: la energía mengua y ese fenómeno es particularmente acusado por a) dificultad presente para acceder al dinero (energía presente) y b) dificultad presente para acceder al crédito (energía futura). Detengámonos en estos puntos.


Dificultad para acceder al dinero y su correlativo de energía presente: Esto definitivamente tiene que ver, desde la dimensión social, con la precarización de facto del trabajo y con el aumento de precios de bienes de primera necesidad. Así el ajuste energético que estamos viviendo, entre la realidad de la disposición de energía y el dinero que la representa, está dada, en los hechos, por dichos factores…se cobra menos en la chamba y se paga más en el almacén de la esquina. Hoy, en medio de la recesión que asoma a nuestros países, donde bajan de precio vehículos, plasmas 40 pulgadas y viajes, se está pagando más por los productos que resuelven nuestro viejo problema… comida, calor y abrigo. Así, la conjunción de filos, por abajo cobrando menos y por arriba pagando más, funciona con la eficiencia de una tijera y la rigurosidad de una máquina trilladora; luego, si te quedas donde estas, tarde o temprano, serás cercenado y saldrás expulsado del sistema. Pero aquí quiero plantear un supuesto distinto al que cotidianamente trabajamos en las tesis pikoleras, esto es: damos por hecho que el sistema BAU está empeñado en perpetuarse, que el único camino de sustento de las actuales elites, pasa por mantener la estructura de este sistema, que la gente necesite otro automóvil, otro refrigerador, otro Iphone… ¿No nos hemos puesto a pensar que, tal vez, el BAU necesite deshacerse de fábricas, de autos, de televisores, de Smartphones? ¿Deshacerse de millones de obreros que también consumen? Puestos ya en un mundo de energía decreciente, no solo el individuo occidental BAU debe quedar a la vera del camino, también el coreano, el taiwanés, el bengalí y el malayo. La creación de la gran masa de excluidos, a un ritmo constante y creciente, es y debe ser una tarea de orden mundial. Largo se lo fiamos a nuestros gobernantes si creemos que el globo aerostático de este sistema BAU solo gana altura a punta de inyección de propano, lo mismo se consigue si se suelta todo el lastre (y, en el ejemplo anterior, ¿cuál creen ustedes que es la decisión energéticamente correcta?). Por último, al cobrar menos y pagar más, ya enunciado, sumémosle la denegación de la población al acceso de las reservas energéticas estatales (dicho sin ambages: menos salud, menos educación, menos prestaciones sociales). Y tenemos nuestro ahorro energético perfecto.


Dificultad presente para acceder al crédito (energía futura): Aquí el BAU está prisionero de su propia trampa: la deuda, energía futura traída al presente funciona solo, y solo si, se mantiene la ficción siguiente: que la deuda debe ser pagada. Lo contrario, el regalo, la cesión, la donación, es la antítesis de la deuda y de la hipótesis que plantea, esto es que todo tiene un precio y un valor. Para prestarte algo debo fingir que ese algo tiene un valor y que tú lo repondrás o lo pagaras. Lo contrario, el que yo te preste todo el dinero del mundo y que tú lo recibas “como si no tuviera valor alguno” es la lanza en el costado del sistema BAU. Tan fatal como la falta de energía es la idea de “falta de valor de la energía”. El problema aquí, en esta economía fiat, es que cada persona que pudo participar del juego de fingir que lo que tú me prestas tiene un valor y por tanto debo pagarlo, parece que llego a su fin. Dicho de otro modo todo el que se pudo endeudar (personas, comunidades, países) ya se endeudó, y para que el juego continúe, o la ficción permanezca, se debe devolver lo prestado o al menos hacer el amago de devolverlo. Así las cosas, como alguien dijo, ya hemos traído toda la energía del futuro que podremos pagar en esta vida, hipotecas a 40 años, dos autos, casa en la playa y créditos de consumo por 50 veces lo que ganamos… cada deudor es un moribundo energético, un zombie energético.

Por último, señalábamos que los individuos que se encontraran en un escenario personal de escasez energética solo tenían 3 alternativas BAU para enfrentarlo.


Trabajar cada día más: _Hipótesis de la Reina Roja_, esto es cada día tendrás que trabajar más para mantenerte apenas en el lugar energético en que te encuentras. No volveremos sobre el punto, toda vez que este enunciado ya lo desarrollamos, anteriormente, con algo más de extensión. Decir, sin embargo, que lo significativo de este concepto es que el desgaste energético corre por cuenta del propio individuo más que del sistema; porque ¿qué significa trabajar más? hacer más, hacerlo más rápido, y durante más tiempo, en español castizo decía mi abuela, saldrás antes de casa y volverás más tarde a ella. Pero atención, la elección de esta alternativa nos coloca, a nosotros, la sociedad civil, en el papel de lubricante de dos realidades que se friccionan; por un lado la realidad BAU de energía siempre creciente y por otro la realidad material de energía menguante. Mientras seamos nosotros quienes nos fundamos, ambos mundos podrán coexistir y así lo hacen. Lo anterior, el fundirnos, no es ni siquiera metafórico, el origen de la palabra stress, por ejemplo, proviene etimológicamente del participio latino (strictus) del verbo stringere que significa provocar "tensión”, término energético por excelencia; ni qué decir del reconocimiento de lo que refiero en el nuevo y extendido síndrome del burnout…literalmente el sistema reconoce que nos estamos fundiendo, como la grasa que sirve para asentar dos piezas que no terminan de encajar. Sí, somos la gruesa capa de lubricante, entre los puntos de contacto del sistema, de dos sistemas; el que hemos construido o imaginado por un lado y el que la realidad por otro, entre el BAU y el peak oil. Somos las moléculas de aceite que nos evaporamos, una por una, para que los fierros del sistema no se descuadren. Somos, desde la perspectiva anterior, simples disipadores de energía.


Embaucar: lo que en su matiz más sana conocemos como chapucerías. Esto es el ahorro energético por dos vías a) haciendo las cosas a medias b) haciéndolas mal. Y detenidos aquí, la chapucería, energéticamente, es el ahorro de energía por traspaso del desgaste energético, que tú habías asumido y que legítimamente el otro consideraba de tu cargo, por ser la contraprestación al precio o pago que él te realizó. Ese desgaste se radica, en beneficio del chapucero, en un tercero y más probablemente en unas de las partes de la relación, que tendrá que doblar su participación energética para conseguir el mismo fin (o sea, deberá contratar otro maestro y comprar nuevos materiales para terminar el trabajo). 


Delinquir: que, sociológicamente, nos lleva de vuelta y sin escala a la ley del más fuerte. Pero de esta alternativa, ¿saben cuál es el verdadero problema? Que materialmente, y dejando de lado cualquier remilgo moral, nos guste o no, esta es la alternativa de provisión energética más eficiente. ¿Qué más eficiente que otro cace la presa y seamos nosotros quienes la comamos?.. ¿qué más eficiente que eso? …nada. Asaltar el camión del dinero y llevarse 500.000 euros en efectivo es infinitamente más eficiente, energéticamente hablando, que trabajar 10 años. Y hoy muchos, por arriba en el poder y por abajo en las barriadas están echando, sin haber oído hablar jamás del peak oil, esas cuentas. Y cuando tienes 10 empresas y quieres hacerte de una más, puede que la delincuencia sea un asunto moral y ético, pero cuando se trata de una necesidad insatisfecha y la forma más rápida y eficiente de cubrirla, entonces la delincuencia no es un asunto moral, es un asunto de método practico, y si de buscar la forma más práctica y eficiente de hacerse de energía (y particularmente de su correlato pecuniario, el dinero) se trata, lamento decirles que a la delincuencia, por lo que es en esencia (línea directa entre método y resultado) no la supera nada que no sea ganarse la lotería.

Alguna vez escuche decir que lo irónico de la existencia de 20 millones de leyes en el mundo era que se trataba de hacer cumplir 10 mandamientos. Ahora, con esa misma ironía, podría señalar que esos 10 mandamientos y esas 20 millones de leyes complementarias, han tenido casi como único objetivo prohibirle al hombre utilizar las dos formas más eficientes de acopio energético… mentir y robar.

Entonces, dije en su oportunidad que una de las preguntas que quedó sin contestar fue: _¿podemos elegir? ¿Puede elegir el fontanero dejar bien el arreglo de la red de agua de mis casa o chapucear? ¿Puede elegir el delincuente dejar el revólver y ponerse a trabajar?_ Claramente la respuesta, a un nivel filosófico, psicológico y/o sociológico es, sencillamente, incontestable…to be or not to be… esa es la pregunta que nos hemos hecho desde el principio de los tiempos y que nos haremos, en ronda, mientras se queme el ultimo barril de crudo. Pero si nos circunscribimos a lo energético quizá, y solo quizá, la respuesta sea algo más sencilla y predecible.

Preguntémonos: cuándo desarrollamos un trabajo ¿conscientemente elegimos la forma más difícil de hacerlo? Cuándo volvemos a casa ¿elegimos el camino más largo? En el ámbito de las decisiones en general que hace el hombre común y corriente ¿elige las más complicada o la más simple?... ¿elegimos la que estimamos nos va ahorrar trabajo y/o preocupación, o elegimos la que sabemos más compleja? Y aunque las respuestas aun puedan dejar lugar a algunas dudas, estas, como otras tantas cosas, son más aparentes que reales, como a continuación veremos.

Energéticamente, el común de los mortales nos movemos en razón de un supuesto simple, minimizar el gasto y maximizar el ahorro…nadie elige pagar 200 por algo que te cobran a 100. No existe (sino en un ámbito filosófico muy restringido) lo que Schopenhauer llamó libertad de indiferencia, esto es “quiero porque puedo”, el acto inmotivado. No, detrás de cada uno de nuestros actos, desde los consientes hasta los más automáticos, está el motivo, el argumento; que, desde el tema de esta entrada y este blog, no sería sino la racionalización de la mejor elección… y la mejor elección será, siempre, la que te pide menos y te ofrece más. 

Así, muy probablemente, nuestros actos conscientes e inconscientes de distribución energética (física, intelectual, monetaria, incluso emocional) quizá estén más regidos por los principios de la termodinámica -o la ley de gravedad si se quiere- que por la voluntad ( y sí , esta afirmación tiene tanto más de licencia poética que de verdad científica).Pero, en efecto, si de acuerdo a la mecánica clásica la trasferencia de energía se produce solo a través del trabajo (fuerza capaz de alterar el movimiento de un cuerpo), si la primera ley de la termodinámica afirma que un aumento en algunas de las formas de energía debe estar acompañado por una disminución en alguna otra forma de la misma y que la segunda ley de la termodinámica enuncia la entropía y los procesos irreversibles y su naturaleza unidireccional…entonces, la mal llamada voluntad, o libre albedrío, solo sea la forma que tenemos los seres humanos de encontrar y más bien aceptar nuestro propio estado de equilibrio energético.

Así hay dos razones, estimo, por las cuales lo expuesto anteriormente (esto es que la voluntad no es sino la representación racional posterior, de decisiones tomadas a un nivel más básico o esencial, y que dicen relación con la natural elección de la alternativa de menor desgaste energético) parece no reconocible en el panorama actual del desarrollo humano. A saber:


Que, efectivamente, el hombre como individuo y alguna rara vez como especie, en un espacio y tiempo determinado, es capaz de suspender (que no de eliminar) la aplicación de las leyes y principios físicos y mecánicos, universales, que nos gobiernan; ej: lanzo una moneda al aire y rompo la ley de gravedad (por un instante); también puedo pasar por alto todos los limones de la mata, al alcance de la mano, y subirme a la rama más alta, a tratar de alcanzar el limón más lejano. Esa capacidad de la voluntad, de suspender el natural y gravitacional flujo de energía, propio y del medio, es engañosa; no es ni puede ser permanente, si así fuera estaríamos en condiciones de señalar que las leyes físicas y químicas no nos gobiernan y ello, claramente, no es así. Paradigma de esa ilusión siempre perdida, buscada y nunca recobrada es el superhéroe por antonomasia, Superman, quien, con fuerza y energía infinita, rompe con todas las leyes mecánicas, la ley de gravedad le da por los cojones porque puede volar, y qué decir de los principios de la termodinámica, nada, él genera energía (fuerza, trabajo) sin sufrir ningún desgaste. Así su archienemigo es nada menos que Lex (ley) Luthor… en efecto Superman no lucha contra el mal, su auténtica lucha es en contra de las leyes que regulan y gobiernan la Tierra. Pero para nosotros, pobres mortales, romper con las leyes físicas y de la termodinámica, es sencillamente una ilusión. La libertad de indiferencia, esto es el gasto energético inmotivado, es hermana de la demencia y la sinrazón…¿quién tomaría como opción, porque sí, lanzar una piedra de un kilo al aire tantas veces como se lo permitan sus fuerzas? ¿Quién podría hacerlo, obviando voluntariamente el hambre el sueño y la fatiga, hasta la muerte?... solo un loco, todos los demás actuaremos según un motivo y en ese motivo, o razón, está antes que todo mantener nuestro soporte vital, comer, calentarnos y dormir… ¿qué otra cosa es el buen vivir sino el punto de eficiencia de flujos energéticos entre nosotros y el medio que nos rodea?


Pero la ilusión anterior, esto es que el hombre es capaz de romper con las leyes físicas y químicas (que son leyes de flujo y agrupamiento energético) por pura voluntad, cuando a lo sumo puede suspenderlas, en un espacio determinado y en un tiempo dado (como dejamos de respirar un minuto o de comer un día); además ha sido reforzada y enfermizamente estimulada, en esta era de los hidrocarburos, por otra ilusión, cual es el hacernos creer que energéticamente todas las decisiones tienen el mismo valor, porque la opción entre una y otra, por simple abundancia, son equivalentes. En efecto, si nuestra billetera esta llena, si el estanque del automóvil está lleno, si en la casa ya está encendida la chimenea y hay comida esperándonos en el refrigerador, podemos tomar el camino más largo para llegar a casa. Pero esa es solo una ilusión de la voluntad satisfecha. Déjenme volver al ejemplo anterior del árbol de limones : Día domingo, he comido unas ricas pastas y media botella de vino, mi señora se fue pasar la tarde con su padres y yo caminando por el huerto me detengo ante el limonero y con cierta satisfacción lo observo y veo ese limón amarillo y jugoso en la parte más alta de la copa; como no tengo nada más que hacer , en la siguientes seis horas, arrimo escaleras y comienzo a subir y logro mi tarea, tomar el limón más lejano obviando todos lo demás … pero ¿ porque pude tomar esa decisión, aparente triunfo de la voluntad? Bueno, básicamente, porque todas las decisiones eran equivalentes: tenía tiempo, tenía fuerzas, y nadie me apremiaba; el esfuerzo físico seria recompensado, a nivel intelectual, con la satisfacción de la meta cumplida. Pero imaginemos estos otros escenarios: Si diez personas se dirigen al limonero, donde solo hay nueve limones, ¿cuál de ellas dejaría pasar un limón cercano para tomar el limón más alto? ¿y cuál de ellas elegiría el camino más lejano para llegar al árbol? ¿y si el limón fuera necesario para aliviar la gripe de mi hijo? El Dr. Jekyll elige a condición que todas las alternativas sean equivalentes, cuando ello no es así quien elige (casi) siempre es Míster Hyde. …quien sabe, quizá la verdadera figura de la tentación del fruto prohibido, que tomó Eva, no era la serpiente, tanto como que, él mismo, estaba al alcance de su mano, ¿si Eva -o Adán- hubiesen tenido que equilibrarse en la rama más delgada y alta del Árbol del Bien y el Mal, para alcanzar el fruto prohibido, ¿lo hubiese intentado siquiera?
Decir, entonces, que nuestra voluntad es real y existe, y la libertad que acompaña su ejercicio también. Pero el que sean real y existan no quiere decir que prevalezcan, al menos no siempre y en cualquier circunstancia. Hoy mismo, en las masas, esa aparente voluntad alza la corona de laurel de los triunfadores, se enseñorea sobre dominios que solo ha conquistado gracias la abundancia, en la certeza de la equivalencia, de que lo que pondré será tanto, o menos, de lo que recibiré. Lamentablemente donde hay escasez solo hay necesidad y eficiencia. Así las cosas, las masas, esto es la conjunción infinita y replicada de hombres comunes con decisiones comunes, han actuado siempre en razón de un mínimo común denominador (MCD), y energéticamente hablando ese MCD corresponde a la siguiente ley termodinámica del actuar humano: entre todas las múltiples posibilidades de elección que otorga cualquier circunstancia en cualquier tiempo y en cualquier lugar, cada hombre común y corriente elegirá siempre la que le haga trabajar (sufrir) menos y/o disfrutar más. Para lo anterior tenemos a nuestro infatigable gen TREV (Tasa de retorno energético vital), que en todo momento esta echando cuentas sobre lo que vale esa amistad, esa hora de más en el trabajo, quedarte callado o contestarle al jefe, un cumplido, un insulto, darle el asiento a la anciana o hacerte el weon, mentirle a tu señora y arrancarte una hora al telmo con tu secretaria, no ir al trabajo el día de mañana. Y si bien, cuando existe exuberancia energética, podemos darnos el lujo de no escucharlo, es él quien saca la cuenta sobre la conveniencia, incluso, del siguiente latido.

Y cuando encontramos a hombres excepcionales capaces de doblegar las leyes termodinámicas del actuar humano, les damos el nombre de santos y los elevamos a altares de mármol, y les damos el nombre de héroes y los subimos a pedestales de piedra. Pero, las masas, que no los individuos, históricamente vamos a donde más calienta el sol


Edgardo F. (Parroquiano)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S: A quienes crean ver un mensaje desesperanzador en esta serie y, particularmente, en esta entrada, decirles que este no es el final del camino, es solo el reconocimiento del lugar donde nos encontramos…el comienzo.




---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 23:30 ----------

Este es de Zero Hedge:

*The Mystery Of The "Missing" Inflation Solved: Record Number Of US Renters Can't Afford Housing*

Looking at a long-term chart of the BLS' core CPI chart or the Fed's preferred inflation metric, the Core PCE, reveals that the US is patiently trudging below the Fed's goalseeked goal of roughly 2% inflation per year. Even when stripping out just the "shelter" component of CPI reveals inflation that is barely higher at just under a 3% annual increase.







Of course, by now everyone knows that the artificially suppressed, "hedonically-modified" and seasonally-adjusted inflationary readings is what has permitted the Fed to not only grow its balance sheet to $4.5 trillion but to keep rates at 0% for 8 years. Because "how will the economy recover if there is no broad inflation", the Keynesian brains in the ivory tower scream, demanding more, more, more easing just to push inflation higher.

There is only one problem with this: it is all a lie - just ask any average American whose cost of living has soared in the past decade.

Still, with reality diverging so massively from the government's official data, reality just had to be wrong somehow. 

Turns out reality was right all along, as revealed by the latest "State of the Nation's Housing" report released by the Center for Housing Studies at Harvard, which showed that while inflation among most products and services may indeed be roughly as the Fed and BLS represent it, when it comes to rent - that most fundamental of staple costs - things have never been worse.

According to the report, for American renters 2013 marked another year with a record-high number of cost burdened households - those paying more than 30 percent of income for housing. In the United States, 20.7 million renter households (49.0 percent) were cost burdened in 2013. 

It gets worse: a whopping 11.2 million, or more than a quarter of all renter households, had "severe cost burdens, paying more than half of income for housing." The median US renter household earned $32,700 in 2013 and spent $900 per month on housing costs. Renter housing costs are gross rents, which include contract rents and utilities.

From the report:
_Over the span of just 10 years, the share of renters aged 25–34 with cost burdens (paying more than 30 percent of their incomes for housing) increased from 40 percent to 46 percent, while the share with severe burdens (paying more than 50 percent of income) rose from 19 percent to 23 percent. During roughly the same period, the share of renters aged 25–34 with student loan debt jumped from 30 percent in 2004 to 41 percent in 2013, with the average amount of debt up 50 percent, to $30,700._

In other words, the reason why American consumers are caught in a state of near-permanent spending depression is simple: almost half of all renters can barely afford to splurge as they are spending 30% of their income just to cover rent, a number which surges to more than half of all income for a quarter of all renting households, of which increasingly more are Millennials... Millennials whose balance sheet liabilites include over $1 trillion in student debt.

Of course, the reason for this dramatic surge in rents has been extensively documented on this website in the past: with housing affordability plunging and stringent credit standards (at least until the auto subprime bubble 2.0 shifts back into housing) and the national homeownership rate plunging back to 1993 levels for most... 







... a number that is kept artificially inflated by the 65 and over age group.







... this has forced an unprecedented number of American households to seek shelter, no pun intended, in the relatively cheaper confines of a rental unit.







And we do mean relatively: on an absolute basis, asking rents across the US have never been higher:







So as more Americans are forced into a limited number of rental units, prices have exploded at a far greater pace than what is officially reported in th shelter or core CPI metric, for all - but especially for those in the lower income buckets: as seen in the lower right chart, the rental "cost burden" of households making under $30,000 is the higest ever, at well over 70%!







But nowhere is the mystery of the "missing" inflation more obvious than in the following interactive map showing that in virtually all major seaboard metro areas, including the major cities in California, New York, and Florida, the number of households with a cost burden is 50% or higher. 

Click on the interactive map below to find just how much of their income households in your region pay just to have a roof above their heads.



So the next time someone, usually either a government bureaucrat or a reporter/drama major masquerading as an "economist" tells you there is no inflation, just show them this map and ask how much of their after tax income do they spend on rent.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Jun 2015)

Del principal...ienso:


*Economía: El Estado Islámico empieza a acuñar monedas respaldadas por el patrón oro*



eljusticiero dijo:


> El ISIS, el Estado Islámico ha empezado a acuñar una nueva serie de divisa que estará respaldada por el patrón oro y el patrón plata.
> 
> En concreto, se han previsto acuñar dos monedas de oro, tres de plata y otras dos de cobre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atzukak (25 Jun 2015)

*No hay mañana*

Buenos dias!
Hablando de peakoils, deudas y crecimiento os dejo este video para principiantes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvKCvKLMnJU

No es estrictamente metalero pero siempre va bien saber de donde venimos y hacia donde vamos.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Jun 2015)

¿Alguno tiene cincuentines¿


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para añadir a lo que aporta fff, diré que esta noche le he visto por la TV y soltaba una "perla" y era que los pensionistas podrían percibir menos dinero por cuanto ya tenían la vivienda pagada... Claro que obvia lo fundamental: que esas viviendas se pagaron con hipotecas que soportaron fuertes intereses y que tuvieron una larga vida, aparte de haber estado pagando unas cotizaciones para tener una pensión "justa" y de acuerdo a las mismas.
> 
> NO, este país NO puede permanecer más tiempo en manos de semejantes "buitres"... Además, porqué será que esa "música" me suena foránea... ¿FMI?
> 
> ...



*El FMI?, no ke va...*

El FMI pide bajar pensiones por “el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado”



*Además de...*

: El FMI pide a España subir el IVA, abaratar el despido y copago sanitario


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Más leña al fuego respecto al peakoil:

Energía: Gráficas peakoileras 

Gráficos principales con datos publicados en junio de 2015. Datos de AIE hasta mayo, y datos de la EIA (desglosados por tipo de combustible) hasta febrero (en el primer post actualizado):
Seguimiento del cénit del petróleo (Peak Oil) [Hilo Oficial 2] 


Bajada de los metales, pero al acompañarlos el euro, pues nos quedamos casi igual.



L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene cincuentines¿



¿Se podría saber para qué? (Dependiendo de la respuesta te podría responder si o no  )

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

A continuación os dejo un resumen en Español del artículo que sobre Jim Rogers enlacé hace poco...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Un gran disturbio financiero se aproxima: Jim Rogers

Y otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Grecia, el fracaso del Euro

Y mi opinión sobre la moneda de Oro del EI: que se la metan por el c... A éstos HdP NI agua...

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Jun 2015)

Del hilo... Plata: hilo oficial (VI)

Comex silver open interest rises to new record high | TF Metals Report

Perdón si ya se ha puesto.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Se podría saber para qué? (Dependiendo de la respuesta te podría responder si o no  )
> 
> Saludos y que tengáis un buen día



Son bonitos, he visto el catalogo de la fnmt y hay algunos llamativos . No he calculado la relación cantidad de metal/precio mercado pero imagino que estarán como todas las monedas de la fnmt un poco inflados. Total por comprar unos cuantos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dalmore_12y: Muy bueno el artículo que has enlazado y que no estaba en este hilo. Sobre todo, fijaros en la proporción de "papel" vs FÍSICO... Es que el día que "pete" esta ESTAFA, y si lo "vemos", pues más de uno estará satisfecho consigo mismo por haber sido paciente y tener "visión" sobre el futuro que viene...

Os dejo un enlace interesante y es que yo suelo seguir a esta gente del Geab...

- Why investors should care about Greece: Expert | GEAB

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Jun 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> *El FMI?, no ke va...*
> 
> El FMI pide bajar pensiones por “el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado”
> 
> ...



Pues van a tope con la campaña...

Por una parte, inundan con propaganda en todos los medios metiendo la idea en las personas mayores que deben morir "dignamente" y que no jodan a los más jóvenes gastando recursos que ya no debería consumir, por ejemplo esta peli:
La fiesta de despedida - Mita Tova (The Farewell Party)
_En una residencia de ancianos de Jerusalén, un grupo de amigos construye una máquina para practicar la eutanasia con el fin de ayudar a un amigo enfermo terminal. Pero cuando se extienden los rumores sobre la máquina, otros ancianos les pedirán ayuda, lo que les plantea un dilema emocional y los implica en una aventura disparatada._





A esa idea incluyen el hecho de realizar una eutanasia es guay, incluido un "Seal of Approval Sion" (que ya sabemos que conseguirán que lo hagan todos, menos ellos).

Por otra parte, dinamitan la Sanidad mediante recortes y privatizaciones haciendo inviable un alargamiento de la esperanza de vida (sólo disponible para las élites del Elisyum), pero para que esto se lleve a cabo se requiere que lo aceptemos, para ello nos invaden con propaganda que la sanidad pública es la ETA y lo mejor es privatizarla, ahí si que estaremos bien atendidos, lo que sucederá es que según tu mutua, tendrás mayores o menores coberturas, si no pagaste por un tratamiento la palmarás (tal y como sucede en USA y quizás hasta peor, porque estaremos pagando impuestos para una "cobertura básica". Cabe decir que también lo venden como algo guay y que es para mejorar:

*"Uno de cada tres euros invertidos en Sanidad se acaba malgastando" *


Spoiler









Experto en la gestión de calidad de la sanidad y fundador del Institute for Healthcare Improvement, una organización sin ánimo de lucro dedicada a mejorar la calidad de los sistemas sanitarios a escala mundial, el doctor Donald Berwick participó el pasado 28 de mayo en el Segundo Seminario Internacional de Seguridad del Paciente y Excelencia Clínica, organizado por el Grupo IDCsalud-Quirón.

Ha sido asesor de los presidentes Bill Clinton y Barack Obama y es uno de los grandes impulsores de la llamada Triple Meta, que plantea tres dimensiones para optimizar los sistemas de salud: mejorar la salud de la población, mejorar la experiencia de cuidado del paciente y reducir el coste del sistema sanitario. 

Defiende en esta entrevista que no hay que invertir más en salud, sino que hay que estudiar primero cuánto se malgasta para hacer frente a retos actuales como el acceso a la innovación.

*¿Cuál debería ser el primer paso para hacer más eficientes los sistemas de salud?*
En mi opinión, el paso más importante es centrarse en la calidad. La atención sanitaria no es como cualquier otra industria. Cuando te centras en las necesidades de los pacientes que estás atendiendo, reduces costes. Eso significa transparencia, tienes que medir lo que haces, lo que la gente quiere y necesita para continuar mejorando.

*¿Por qué resulta tan difícil adoptar este enfoque en la sanidad?*
La atención sanitaria está construida en fragmentos: médicos, enfermeras, hospitales, clínicas, farmacias; construimos a partir de pequeñas piezas que no están optimizadas, lo que hace muy difícil centrarse en el conjunto y romper esta dinámica. Tenemos además sistemas de pago fragmentados, cada uno es retribuido por lo que hace sin pensar en una atención continuada.

Y para lograr un sistema más integrado, ¿necesitamos ampliar las funciones que desempeñan los profesionales?

Hay rediseños de atención muy eficaces utilizando telemedicina, equipos de base. Pero sí, necesitamos tener una mentalidad más abierta sobre el papel de los profesionales.

*¿Han calculado el dinero que se malgasta en la sanidad?*
Hemos calculado seis categorías de derroches analizando el sistema americano en tratamientos o medicamentos que no se necesitan o no son apropiados; en atenciones que no son correctas desde el punto de vista científico, lo que provoca que los pacientes empeoren; en seguridad, cometiendo errores que provocan muchos daños personales; en costes administrativos excesivos, que fuerzan a la gente a someterse a chequeos que no ayudan para nada; en precios excesivos; y una última categoría que es el fraude al sistema. Cuando sumamos estas seis categorías, la media es que el 34% del gasto sanitario se malgasta, uno de cada tres dólares. 

*¿No se trataría entonces de invertir más en sanidad, sino mejor?*
Yo creo que con la media de la Ocde -10-11% del PIB- se puede lograr una atención satisfactoria, sin llegar a reducir prestaciones; más gasto no sería conveniente.

*¿Cómo deberían afrontar los gobiernos el acceso a una innovación que reclama precios muy elevados?*
La respuesta más simple es que para ser capaces de financiar los nuevos tratamientos que sean eficaces tenemos que trabajar duro en el resto del sistema y eliminar las ineficiencias del sistema; ahorrar dinero de un sitio y ponerlo en el otro. La segunda respuesta es que necesitamos saber qué tecnologías, qué innovaciones ayudan y cuáles no, porque muchas no aportan nada. Fijar presupuestos globales puede contribuir en las negociaciones, pero como en cualquier país necesitamos forzar una bajada de los precios a través de la competencia del mercado. 

Creo que podemos encontrar una solución, aunque si continuamos tolerando derroches como los actuales no vamos a poder financiar las nuevas innovaciones. En España, Gobierno y patronales están negociando un límite de gasto vinculado al crecimiento del PIB. 

*¿Qué le parece esta solución?*
Eso sería razonable. Con gastos en torno al 10-11% del PIB es suficiente; si la economía crece, el gasto sanitario lo hace, es razonable. Pero el gasto total español está en el 9% y el Gobierno quiere reducir el público por debajo del 6%.

*¿Y de dónde viene el resto del dinero?*
Es aportación privada. Creo que hay suficientes pruebas de que forzar a los ciudadanos a pagar más de su bolsillo no es una buena política. Esta creencia está muy arraigada, pero creo que es un mito pensar que así se hace un mejor uso de los recursos públicos. 

*¿No se logra entonces con el copago un mejor uso o más responsable de los servicios?*
No hay ninguna evidencia. Se trata de una cuestión de costes y no de responsabilidad. El copago es una medida regresiva, porque cuando se pide pagar más a los pacientes, los ciudadanos más pobres resultan más perjudicados.

*¿Están los ciudadanos preparados para comparar y elegir a profesionales u hospitales según sus resultados de actividad?*
No es el camino. Soy un defensor a ultranza de la transparencia, pero no veo que sirva para que los pacientes cambien sus elecciones mucho más; quizás ofrece un margen, pero hay un caso conocido en el Estado de Nueva York, que cuando se publicaron los resultados de cirugía de los hospitales, los centros con peores resultados hicieron más negocio. 

Creo que las personas están muy ocupadas como para leer informes sobre índices hospitalarios y tomar decisiones. Pero, desde el punto de vista de mejorar, la transparencia no es que sea una buena idea, sino que es la clave.

*Por último, ¿qué experiencias o reformas considera más valiosas para reducir los costes de la sanidad?*
La transparencia, centrarse más en los pacientes y darles más poder para decidir participar en organizaciones e instituciones. Creo que una pequeña idea sería, para este país y para cualquier otro, el estudio del dinero que se malgasta, porque es un serio quebradero de cabeza; no financiar actividades que no aportan valor sería muy importante y una vez que el presupuesto es global podemos estar más atentos al buen uso de sus recursos.



Esto huele a recorte de 1 de cada 3 euros, privatización y copago, encima con el copago hasta saldrán ganando y todo (vamos, que se podrán endeudar más para mamandurrias y los directivos -como el de la foto- tendrán un jugoso plus ).

Pasando a otro tema, por aquí siguen erre que erre con que la oferta y la demanda del petróleo controla los precios y ahora se sacan de la chistera una correlación con la peli Jurassic Park con la frase _"La vida se abre camino"_ con la de _"La correlación se abre camino"_, no te jode, ahora están con el rollo de la mano invisible y la autorregulación de los mercados, cuando sabemos perfectamente la manipulación de las materias primas y los MP's por parte de esos pájaros es el pan nuestro de cada día.

Además, para el de a pie, pus el petróleo ya lo pueden poner a $40 (como lo dicen los oráculos de Goldman Sachs -esos que están en todos lo saraos que apestan-), para el de a pie sigue siendo igual de jodido o peor, porque ahora hemos tenido una subida considerable en el precio de los carburantes y si no es por el precio del petróleo, será por los impuestos o por el derecho de pernada de las empresa o x.

Esta frase que comentan: _"Algo así podría decirse de algunas correlaciones del mercado. Al final, siempre se las apaña para respetar estos equilibrios, ya sea por cuestiones políticas, económicas, financieras..."_ la arreglaría de la siguiente forma:
_"Algo así podría decirse de algunas *manipulaciones *del mercado. Al final, siempre se las apaña para *provocar estos desequilibrios*, ya sea por cuestiones políticas, económicas, financieras..."_

*La nueva era del petróleo barato empezó hace un año *
_La producción global de crudo aumentó un 20% en el último año_


Spoiler



La guerra de precios del petróleo empezó hace un año. El precio del barril de West Texas, de referencia en EEUU, alcanzó sus máximos de 2014 a finales de junio en 115 dólares. En las semanas siguientes, países como Libia o Iraq recuperaron niveles más normalizados de exportaciones y empezaría la batalla por controlar el mercado mundial del petróleo.


La estrategia de los países árabes, liderados por Arabia Saudí, fue aumentar su producción para saturar el mercado de oferta y bajar los precios para ahogar a la nueva industria competidora del fracking.

Actualmente, la producción de crudo de los países de la OPEP (Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo) está por encima de los 31 millones de barriles al día, un 6% más que en enero de 2014, según los datos recopilados por Bloomberg. En total, la producción mundial de crudo aumentó en el último año y medio en un 18%, según los datos del Departamento de Energía de EEUU. Todo ello en un contexto en el que la demanda sigue estancada: eso sí es exceso de oferta.

Por si fuera poco, estos países tienen capacidad para aumentar su nivel de producción en casi 6 millones de barriles diarios, lo que significaría elevar su producción casi un 20%. Cifras que asustaron al mercado y que han provocado una corrección del 44% en el último año, y que llegó a ser del 60% hasta los mínimos del primer trimestre. Este descenso ha permitido a los países importadores de petróleo relajar la presión sobre sus cuentas corrientes y los costes intermedios de sus empresas y aumentar la renta real de las familias.

*La correlación se abre camino*
Ahora que la saga de Jurassic Park está en boga, es el momento de recuperar una de sus citas más famosas: "La vida se abre camino". Algo así podría decirse de algunas correlaciones del mercado. Al final, siempre se las apaña para respetar estos equilibrios, ya sea por cuestiones políticas, económicas, financieras... La corrección del petróleo y la subida del dólar han seguido una trayectoria casi idéntica en estos meses, son dos activos que se mueven casi siempre en direcciones opuestas y también lo hacen ahora. Sobre el papel, la caída del precio del crudo se produjo por este aumento de la producción y la subida del dólar se produjo por la recuperación de la economía de EEUU y el final de los estímulos monetarios de la Reserva Federal. 

Estos dos argumentos explican todo este movimiento de los últimos meses, pero, al final, la correlación se abre camino. La divergencia de la política monetaria de la Fed con el resto de países desarrollados, todavía continúa, y también el exceso de producción de petróleo, pero los dos activos están en la fase de corregir el fuerte rally de 2014 con perfecta correlación.

Las casas de análisis hacen sus previsiones sobre la dirección que seguirán los dos activos y, si quieren ser coherentes, tienen que respetar el equilibrio del mercado. El ejemplo perfecto es Goldman Sachs, que es una de las firmas de inversión más pesimistas con el precio del crudo (creen que puede caer hasta 40 dólares) y, por el contrario, más optimistas con el dólar (estiman un avance del billete verde hasta la paridad con el euro). También los futuros del mercado cotizan esta correlación. Un contrato por el barril de petróleo dentro de 5 años cotiza a 75,5 dólares, un 17% por encima de su precio actual y el futuro del euro apunta a una subida (descenso del billete verde) hasta 1,214 dólares, un 8,5% por encima del actual








Habrá que ver la TRE de dicho petróleo


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Jun 2015)

L'omertá dijo:


> Son bonitos, he visto el catalogo de la fnmt y hay algunos llamativos . No he calculado la relación cantidad de metal/precio mercado pero imagino que estarán como todas las monedas de la fnmt un poco inflados. Total por comprar unos cuantos.



¿Te refieres a los nuevos?, yo tengo algunos pero de los 90s, he desistido de hacer la colección, incluso me he planteado cambiarlos por bullion porque aunque son monedas majas y tienen una presencia cojonuda, para mí sería complicado.

En relación al precio, pues su contenido en plata son alrededor de 5 onzas, siendo generosos por su valor metálico serían entre 80 y 100€ (según quien la compre, porque hay algún espabilado por ahí que compraría a precio muy reducido y te ofrecería unos 50€)

Las nuevas no sé si las he visto, ví unas en el ECI y me pareció que eran de plástico con alguna figura incrustada en plata, las ví en una vitrina y no puedo asegurarlo, de ser así, vaya timo porque estaban casi a 500€, pero mejor que alguien que las haya visto bien nos dé su opinión.

Yo pienso que mientras la moneda sea más grande, será más difícil colocarla en caso de tener necesidad de vender, en realidad la plata sería "la calderilla" y lo mejor en formatos de 1 onza máximo.

Pero claro, si te han gustado y te puedes permitir ese gusto, pues adelante, que yo he visto monedas de 1 onza a más de 100€ y mira que si no fuera porque aún me quedan deberes bullion por hacer, las compraría sin duda, porque es verdad que cuando tienes en la mano una moneda con historia y encima preciosa, pues todo lo demás es secundario.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo no me quitaría los Cinquentines, ya sabes que dentro de los "billetes" hay los que están a "mitad del camino"... Bien, eso no quita para que ese tipo de "moneda" sea más específica para coleccionistas y hay algunas que son auténticas maravillas, aparte que sabiendo elegir y teniendo PACIENCIA pueden llegar a ser una buena inversión a largo plazo... Yo tengo algunos que tienen un fuerte "plus" sobre el precio al que los compre. Por cierto, que a nadie se le ocurra comprar ningún tipo de moneda al precio que salen desde la FNMT: es una auténtica ESTAFA...

Ahora bien, el que quiera exclusivamente "metal", es decir la Plata, mejor no se complique la vida y compre Bullion, Duros o Pakillos... Barato y bueno.

Para los que nos dedicamos al Coleccionismo, tenemos los "deberes" hechos y ya estamos de "vuelta"... pues nos podemos permitir el "lujo" de adquirir determinadas monedas y donde menos pesa es la relación peso/precio...

Es más, viendo hacia dónde quieren llevar el tema de las Pensiones estos HdP, casi "aconsejaría" a aquellos que se lo puedan permitir que empiecen a aportar una parte -"X"- a la compra de MPs FÍSICOS y olvidándose de la cotización a largo plazo, a no ser que sonará la "flauta" y habría que materializar, pero dedicando el "dinero" a otra "adquisición", es decir fuera del circuito del dinero Fiat.

Y os dejo este interesante artículo de una de mis webs favoritas...

- eladiofernandez | Luz sobre sombras. Café cultural.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los nuevos?, yo tengo algunos pero de los 90s, he desistido de hacer la colección, incluso me he planteado cambiarlos por bullion porque aunque son monedas majas y tienen una presencia cojonuda, para mí sería complicado.
> 
> En relación al precio, pues su contenido en plata son alrededor de 5 onzas, siendo generosos por su valor metálico serían entre 80 y 100€ (según quien la compre, porque hay algún espabilado por ahí que compraría a precio muy reducido y te ofrecería unos 50€)
> 
> ...



Me entiendes perfectamente. Gracias.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 19:48 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Yo no me quitaría los Cinquentines, ya sabes que dentro de los "billetes" hay los que están a "mitad del camino"... Bien, eso no quita para que ese tipo de "moneda" sea más específica para coleccionistas y hay algunas que son auténticas maravillas, aparte que sabiendo elegir y teniendo PACIENCIA pueden llegar a ser una buena inversión a largo plazo... Yo tengo algunos que tienen un fuerte "plus" sobre el precio al que los compre. Por cierto, que a nadie se le ocurra comprar ningún tipo de moneda al precio que salen desde la FNMT: es una auténtica ESTAFA...
> 
> Ahora bien, el que quiera exclusivamente "metal", es decir la Plata, mejor no se complique la vida y compre Bullion, Duros o Pakillos... Barato y bueno.
> 
> ...




Lo "malo" del bullion es que no se siente nada con el en las manos .
No lo puedo evitar soy un nostálgico. Veo en los MPs no inversiones si no cosas bonitas , con su historia que a diferencia de casi todo en esta sociedad no se demacran con el tiempo. Vale, costaran mas o menos pero desde luego ni mucho mas ni mucho menos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me entiendes perfectamente. Gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 19:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Entonces ya tratamos de "otra" cosa y donde se cruzan oferta y demanda: aquí el "numismatico/metalero" es el que elige el precio que está dispuesto a pagar... Buscando bien, Vd. puede encontrar Cinquentines a buen precio y lejos de la FNMT, aunque si buscamos "Historia", quizás, los Cinquentines no sean la moneda más adecuada, pero ahí mejor no entrar, ya que es cuestión de "gustos" y cada cual tiene el suyo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

¡Ojo! porque se están disparando las ventas de monedas de Oro y Plata de las Eagles durante este mes de Junio... Ya vemos que la cotización que sigue al "papel" no tiene nada que ver con el FÍSICO y es que están siguiendo caminos DIVERGENTES... Los "motivos" de la mayor parte de los compradores NO son precisamente la "inversión" y en el artículo ya se vislumbran algunos, especialmente por parte de destacadas Gestoras internacionales...

- Gold & Silver Eagle Sales Spike In June As The Market Senses Financial Turmoil : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Jun 2015)

Bueno Fernando, de momento no me molestan, el problema es que cuando cojo una de esas, las demás me parecen una mierdecilla, eso si es una señora moneda (por tamaño), te haré caso y las dejaré estar.

Pues mira, ahora que mencionas sobre ahorrar para la jubilación:
*Sólo tres de cada diez españoles ahorran de manera habitual para su jubilación*
_Dos tercios de los españoles creen que las futuras generaciones vivirán peor que los jubilados de hoy_


Spoiler



Ya lo avisó Luis Linde, el Gobernador del Banco de España el miércoles: el sistema actual de pensiones no garantizará el nivel de pensiones que esperan los ciudadanos. No es ninguna novedad. Es un secreto a voces que, sin embargo, no cala demasiado entre los españoles. Así lo pone en evidencia el Estudio Anual de Preparación para la Jubilación que realiza Aegon, que refleja que sólo tres de cada diez españoles ahorran de manera habitual para cuando el retiro llegue.

"En España carecemos de una cultura del ahorro. Es evidente que son muy pocos los españoles que destinan de forma periódica parte de sus ahorros a la jubilación", explica Jaime Kirkpatrick, consejero delegado de Aegon España. En concreto, solo el 28% se considera ahorrador habitual en materia de planes de pensiones, otro 24% reconoce hacerlo ocasionalmente y otro 24% aspira hacerlo en un futuro. En cambio, un 8% de la población asegura no haber ahorrado nunca para la jubilación ni tiene intención de hacerlo.

Parece que el mensaje lanzado por el Gobernador del Banco de España cala cada vez más. Así lo pone en evidencia que dos tercios de los españoles crean que cuando se retiren las futuras generaciones vivirán peor que los jubilados de hoy, aunque destaca el hecho de que, a medida que los encuestados son más jóvenes, la concienciación baja. Solo el 52% de los españoles con una edad entre 18 a 24 años se plantean esta circunstancia.

*El perfil del español que ahorra en pensiones*
Según este estudio, el prototipo del ahorrador habitual en España responde a un hombre de 45 años con trabajo a tiempo completo y con unos ingresos anuales medios de 26.000 euros. En cambio, "los jóvenes entre 20 y 39 años y las mujeres, afectadas por la necesidad de compaginar trabajo y familia, son los actores sociales más afectados a la hora de contar con recursos financieros para ahorrar de cara a la jubilación", explican. 

Más allá de la concienciación, existen factores que han contribuido a que la preparación para la jubilación de los españoles sea más deficiente que la de otros socios europeos. "La prolongada recesión económica, la recesión del mercado inmobiliario y los elevados niveles de desempleo han empañado los esfuerzos realizados en este sentido. Ante este panorama económico, los intentos de los trabajadores por realizar aportaciones para su jubilación se han visto frenados por temor a perder su empleo", aseguran desde Aegon. "Otro factor que puede contribuir a esta deficiente preparación para la jubilación es que el salario del trabajador español medio es uno de los más bajos de la OCDE". 

La relación entre el ahorro que existe en planes de pensiones privados y seguros sobre PIB habla por sí sola. Mientras que en países como Holanda o Reino Unido representan más del 150% de la riqueza del país, en España la cifra cae hasta el 29% según datos de Inverco a cierre de 2013.

El cómo fomentar el ahorro privado para la jubilación es el eterno debate. En opinión de este estudio, el 49% de los españoles estaría dispuesto a suscribir un plan de pensiones si la empresa para la que trabaja le ofrece esa opción -solo el 21% asegura contar con un plan con aportaciones de la compañía, mientras que el 16% explica tener planes sin contribución de la empresa-.



Ahora entiendo un poco más el porqué de sentirme más sólo que la una, ya que no encajo en el "perfil" ahorrador por la edad. Decir que no me sienta mal haber empezado mucho antes que los 45 años de la media, eso indicará que si las cosas no se tuercen (iluso de mí) cuando llegue el momento de mi jubilación (sigo siendo iluso) tendré un buen pico en papelitos, anotaciones electrónicas, algo que diga que soy dueño en parte de algunas empresas y sobretodo MPs, lo mejor es que a fecha de hoy lo hago sin grandes esfuerzos (aún tengo suerte de currar), solamente gastar lo necesario y ahorrar el resto, sin ser una rata claro está, que también hay que disfrutar de la vida y la familia cuando se pueda (el tiempo es lo único que nunca más volverá una vez consumido).

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 22:37 ----------

¿Pero que les pasa a los massmierda? Están machacando demasiado con el tema de las pensiones y jubilaciones, a ver si no hay alguna sorpresa pronto...

Para el español jubilarse es sinónimo de disfrutar, pero no de ahorrar
_Solo un tercio ahorra de forma habitual para este fin, según un estudio de Aegon_


Spoiler



Ya lo avisó Luis M. Linde, el Gobernador del Banco de España, el miércoles: el sistema actual no garantizará el nivel de pensiones que esperan los ciudadanos. El mensaje debe calar, sobre todo cuando un 58% de los españoles tiene una idea positiva de la jubilación, es decir, que la asocia a disfrute o libertad -entre otras-, cuando sólo tres de cada diez ahorran habitualmente para este fin, según el Estudio Anual de Preparación para la Jubilación realizado por Aegon.

"En España carecemos de una cultura del ahorro. Es evidente que son muy pocos los españoles que destinan de forma periódica parte de sus ahorros a la jubilación", explica Jaime Kirkpatrick, consejero delegado de Aegon España. Ese "muy pocos" se traduce en que sólo un 28% se considera ahorrador habitual en materia de planes de pensiones.

A pesar de que la mayoría -un 68%- cree que, cuando se retire, las futuras generaciones vivirán peor que los jubilados de este viernes, más de la mitad de los encuestados esperan tener una jubilación activa, que incluye viajar, disfrutar de nuevas aficiones o incluso vivir en el extranjero. Pero lo cierto es que un 24% de los españoles reconoce ser ahorrador ocasional, mientras que el 48% se reparte entre quienes aseguran que ahorraron en el pasado, aspiran a hacerlo en algún momento de su vida o ni siquiera entra en sus planes (ver gráfico).

Según este estudio, el prototipo del ahorrador habitual en España responde a un hombre de 45 años con trabajo a tiempo completo y con unos ingresos anuales medios de 26.000 euros. En cambio, "los jóvenes entre 20 y 39 años y las mujeres, afectadas por la necesidad de compaginar trabajo y familia, son los actores sociales más afectados a la hora de contar con recursos financieros para ahorrar de cara a la jubilación", explican.

De hecho, la concienciación no lo es todo. Existen otros factores que han contribuido a que los españoles estén menos preparados de cara a la jubilación. "La prolongada recesión económica, la recesión del mercado inmobiliario y los elevados niveles de desempleo han empañado los esfuerzos realizados en este sentido. Ante este panorama económico, los intentos de los trabajadores por realizar aportaciones a su jubilación se han visto frenados por temor a perder su empleo", explican. También que el salario del trabajador español medio sea uno de los más bajos de la OCDE, añaden. 

El cómo fomentar el ahorro privado para la jubilación es el eterno debate. En opinión de este estudio, el 49% de los españoles estaría dispuesto a suscribir un plan de pensiones si la empresa para la que trabaja le ofreciera esa opción -solo el 21% asegura contar con un plan con aportaciones de la compañía, mientras que el 16% explica tener planes sin contribución de la empresa-.



Aunque la verdad esta noticia y la anterior son prácticamente la misma, sólo han cambiado el titular e incluido este gráfico:






¿Estarán buscando varias combinaciones de palabras para llegar al máximo posible de personas?

Yo veo que quieren por un lado bajar las pensiones actuales y que los que aún pueden ahorrar metan su dinero en Planes de Pensiones administrados por los mismos ladrones, con eso crearían una buena burbuja y tendrían a mano una gran cantidad de activos los cuales podrían echarle mano cuando hiciese falta (creo que México y Argentina lo han hecho e incluso le están metiendo mano a los privados), y al final, toda la vida ahorrando y nos quedaremos sin Plan de Pensión y sin Jubilación.

No me parece mal el consejo de Ahorrar, pero mientras más lejos de las garras de estos impresentables, mejor.

Fernando, muy buen link el de la ventas de MPs, habrá que ver si hay alguno de la élite que esté comprando a saco, sería buen indicador del timing.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Las monedas de 5 Onzas o nuestros Cinquentines SIEMPRE me han parecido una "maravilla" y ya no te digo si "pillas" una Mexicana... 

Me he leído el "panfleto publicitario" que has enlazado y qué quieres que te diga, bueno NADA que tú ya no sepas... Es totalmente FALSO que tres de cada diez españoles ahorren para la Jubilación. Vamos, he estado repasando algunos nombres de amigos, familiares, compañeros del curro, etc. y... Si encima tenemos en cuenta lo endeudada que está la gente, los que trabajan y sólo pueden cubrir sus necesidades y las de los suyos, más el "ejército" de desempleados, pues eso de ahorrar para la Jubilación es una "ilusión" para la mayor parte de la gente.

Es que tiene COJONES la cosa... Imagina que cuando estoy en el Banco de Alimentos le diga a quienes acuden allí a recoger su bolsa que "ahorren" para la Jubilación. La "ensalada de yoyas" que me iba a llevar y que se merece ese IMBÉCIL que está "presidiendo" el BdE. Es que resulta inconcebible la cara de "cemento armado" que tienen, porque hoy el SUBNORMAL seguía "piando": el Consumo estaba tirando y eso era señal de que había dinero...No lo ha dicho así exactamente, pero vamos era ESO mismo... O viven en una "burbuja" o no pisan la CALLE que tú o yo pisamos y ENCIMA esos son los que dirigen el país...

Luego, los Planes de Pensiones privados, tal y como están estructurados actualmente, son una ESTAFA y que se conoce a la hora de cobrarlos, aunque con un poco de "ingeniería financiera" se consigue amortiguar parte del "derecho de pernada"... Ése es otro de los motivos de que se fomente su desarrollo. Anda que no saca TAJADA el Estado de los Planes de Pensiones "privados"...

Luego, está el tema de la gestión y que sólo sirve para beneficiar al sistema financiero (Bancos, Gestoras, etc.). Por experiencia propia te puedo decir que muy pocos Planes de Pensiones son rentables en el tiempo y el mío lo es, simplemente, porque me lo gestiono yo de forma muy activa, a fin de cuentas ya que lo tengo...

Bueno, mi consejo es que vayas ahorrando diversificando, pero sin olvidarte de vivir y, a veces, el AHORA es más importante que un "mañana" que desconocemos... Ya sabes, disfrutar de tus hijos y tu mujer, unas cervecitas o un buen vino y que es lo que a ti te "mola" más...

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 23:08 ----------

SÍ, Refinanciado, están machacando mucho el tema de la Jubilación y las Pensiones, pero vamos eso viene de donde viene... el FMI y demás "engendros"... Peroooooo, hay algo que NO "cuadra" y es que ahora NO "TOCA"... Por tanto, el mensaje no va a calar más que en las clases medias/altas solventes y que sean "pardillos" en el tema financiero, algo difícil ya que cuando uno hace dinero viniendo desde "abajo" es complicado que se la metan "doblada" y menos todavía si ya vienen de "cuna"...

La realidad de todo esto es lo que yo ya "vislumbre" allá por el 1996... que las Pensiones se iban a hacer insostenibles en el tiempo. SÍ, ese día se me debió encender la "bombilla", a pesar de que no andaba tan "lúcido" como ahora... Uno que ya había visto tres graves Crisis económicas, cuando vio el gran despilfarro de las VACAS GORDAS en que vivía la mayor parte del país, decidió potenciar el ahorro y es cuando más austero fui y es que la experiencia es un "grado". Una verdad como un TEMPLO si se sabe "administrar"...

Por cierto, en vez de hablar de Jubilación y Pensiones, lo que tienen que hablar es del grave problema que supone el Desempleo en nuestro país. Y no sólo "hablar", sino también -ya de paso- buscar soluciones efectivas de una puta vez. Si hay TRABAJO se pueden mantener las estructuras del Estado del Bienestar, quizás apretando un poco el "cinturón", pero a determinadas edades lo importante es ver que tus familiares, amigos, vecinos, etc. siguen dándole a la "rueda"... porque si ésta finalmente se "para", MALO, pero MALO para TODOS...

Bueno, respecto a lo que me preguntas, NO creo que se puedan acceder a determinados "nombres" y es que ese "mundo", Refinanciado, funciona de otra manera. ¿Sabes lo que son los "testaferros"? Pues, ESO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Noticias Alternativas: Guerra ElectrÃ³nica, Virus, TecnologÃ­a, Misterios… | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Jun 2015)

Respecto al tema de ahorrar para la jubilación que habéis sacado, yo por mi trabajo me muevo en ambientes de gente joven (20-30 años) y me encuentro desde la crisis con muchos perfiles similares:

-Nadie tiene un duro, nadie ahorra nada, viven con los papis y dicen que no pueden ahorrar porque no hay dinero... pero el paquete de tabaco diario (¿3€-4€?) y la cervecita en el bar (1€-2€) no la perdonan (pongamos 150€ mensuales de gasto inútil como mínimo) y el fin de semana seguro que gastan algo extra en fiestas.

Intenté aconsejar en el pasado, a alguno que vi buena gente, con el rollo metalero... quitándose algo de vicio podrían pillarse hasta 10 onzas de plata al mes. Comprendo que hay que disfrutar pero cuando veo a la gente tirar dinero diariamente en cosas que encima les perjudican la salud el que se pone enfermo soy yo.

Ya desistí, este tipo de gente será así con 20 y con 60 años, ganando 400€ al mes o ganando 3000€ sólo les va a llegar para sobrevivir porque se lo van a gastar en gilipolleces igual, el dinero les quema en las manos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, cegador: Bueno, bueno... NUNCA debemos "generalizar" y ya sé que NO es el sentido de tu comentario.

Mira, está claro que este país hace tiempo que dejo de ser "ahorrador", aunque no nos engañemos y es que los españoles no solemos tener ese "perfil". Y lo que comentas es cierto, pero si entramos en el fondo de la cuestión nos encontraríamos con muchos "matices" y te aseguro que suficientemente importantes.

¿Ahorrar al mes para comprar 10 Onzas de Plata? Pues, va a ser que NO para la inmensa mayoría de la gente. Los sueldos medios de este país son los que son, la presión fiscal es la que es e insisto en que la mayoría está fuertemente endeudada y es que hay que pagar una hipoteca -si ya no te han echado de la vivienda...-, los gastos de los críos -recuerda que la ayuda estatal en este apartado es mínima...-, cubrir el presupuesto mensual (alimentación, energía, transporte...), etc., etc.

Te diré que yo soy ex-fumador (no hay peor "talibán"...), bebo poco, pero bueno (luego, más caro...) y, sin embargo, NO cuestiono a quienes dedican "X" partida a esos menesteres y es que la vida también hay que VIVIRLA y cada uno a su manera. Evidentemente, quizás, con una mayor educación se conseguirían corregir algunas "aptitudes", pero tampoco te pienses... Quien ha visto "algo" de mundo sabe que los "vicios" SIEMPRE han existido y la única diferencia reside en el poder adquisitivo que se dedica a los mismos. Y eso que te comento es, por regla general, así...

En cualquier caso, quien pueda ahorrar el equivalente a esas 10 Onzas de Plata debería "diversificar" y no dedicarlo todo a los MPs. Un poco más allá del 25% ya está bien, pero cubriendo otras opciones, ya que este Sistema Ponzi no sabemos lo que puede tardar en caer. Que lo hará es "casi" SEGURO", pero también es posible que en ese momento algunos ya estemos criando "malvas"...

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Jun 2015)

Parece ser que el tema de tener MP y tierras como protección frente a un cataclismo financiero empieza a salir en medios de masas...

Eso sí, en la sección "Alma, Corazón y Vida" :XX::XX:::::

Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Jun 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Respecto al tema de ahorrar para la jubilación que habéis sacado, yo por mi trabajo me muevo en ambientes de gente joven (20-30 años) y me encuentro desde la crisis con muchos perfiles similares:
> 
> -Nadie tiene un duro, nadie ahorra nada, viven con los papis y dicen que no pueden ahorrar porque no hay dinero... pero el paquete de tabaco diario (¿3€-4€?) y la cervecita en el bar (1€-2€) no la perdonan (pongamos 150€ mensuales de gasto inútil como mínimo) y el fin de semana seguro que gastan algo extra en fiestas.
> 
> ...



Yo antes también intantaba aconsejar con el tema de los zulopisos a precio de "ORO" o con los TDI para recorrer 10-15 km diarios a velocidades de entre 30 y 70 km/h...que se le va a hacer si el borrego siempre sigue al pastor...


Os dejo un poco de música por aquí...

*"Como el viento de poniente"*
De niño no me gustaban los libros ni las sotanas,
ni salir en procesión,
eran tan desobediente como el viento de poniente,
revoltoso y juguetón,

En vez de mirar pal cielo
me puse a medir el suelo que me tocaba de andar,
y nunca seguí el rebaño,
porque ni el pastor ni el amo eran gente de fiar.

Como aquel que calla, otorga,
y aunque la ignorancia es sorda,
pude levantar la voz,
más fuerte que los ladríos de los perros consentíos
y que la voz del pastor.

Empecé haciendo carreras
por atajos y veredas muy estrechas para mí,
y decían mis vecinos
que llevaba mal camino apartado del redil,

Siempre fui esa oveja negra
que supo esquivar las piedras que le tiraban a dar,
y entre más pasan los años
más me aparto del rebaño porque no sé a donde va.


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MZlAu_r4de0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## oinoko (26 Jun 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida



Yo soy metalero como el que más, pero cuando veo un articulo/video excesivamente alarmista ("cataclismo financiero inminente") pero que no aporta información nueva o relevante, siempre me hago la misma pregunta: Vale, llevan su parte de razón, pero ¿puede estar el WGC financiando el articulo, video e incluso cadena de TV?

Como dice Fernando: Explotar?, si explotará. Pero pueden aguantar el casitllo artificialmente todavía varios años más a base de impresora e impuestos.
Ponerle fechas al colapso es bastante arriesgado. Que seamos metaleros no significa que nos creamos todos los artículos que predican el apocalipsis inminente sin razonarlos un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Efectivamente, y en la Historia hay muchos ejemplos... Qué peor situación que la vivida durante el siglo III del Imperio Romano y aún así... perduraron unos siglos más. Además, en prácticamente toda la Historia de Roma, la tensiones de Tesorería fueron permanentes, incluso cuando las cosas iban bien -Siglo II-. Así que hay que estar "preventivo" -y mucho-, pero sin perder el "Norte"... A fin de cuentas, harán lo que les dé la "gana" y nosotros no "pintamos" una m...

# Bocanegra: Ya sabes que "oveja negra" puede tener bastantes connotaciones... Aquí, entiendo que es una forma distinta de pensar y vivir. Te lo digo porque "ovejas negras" que son auténticos HdP haberlos haylos... Lo mismo pasa cuando hablamos de "lobos solitarios"...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo/entrevista y que vale la pena...

- Rick Rule and Porter Stansberrys Guide to Protecting Your Portfolio from the Ravages of the Currency Wars [AXU, AXR, FNV, FNV, MD, SLW, SLW] - The Gold Report

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Ahorrar al mes para comprar 10 Onzas de Plata? Pues, va a ser que NO para la inmensa mayoría de la gente. Los sueldos medios de este país son los que son, la presión fiscal es la que es e insisto en que la mayoría está fuertemente endeudada y es que hay que pagar una hipoteca -si ya no te han echado de la vivienda...-, los gastos de los críos -recuerda que la ayuda estatal en este apartado es mínima...-, cubrir el presupuesto mensual (alimentación, energía, transporte...), etc., etc.



Está claro que hay millones de circunstancias personales, pero una persona que trabaje, con un sueldo "normal" siempre, SIEMPRE, tendría que ahorrar algo (he dicho, 10 onzas, pero según el caso podría ser más y según el caso menos, la cosa es "ahorrar algo"). Si alguien currando, cuando llega a final de mes, la cuenta está a cero es que posiblemente algo haga mal, o gana muy poco, o gasta demasiado (está viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades) o está pagando un error anterior (hipoteca, alquiler caro, deudas...). 

Por mi experiencia dónde se va más dinero es "en cosas pequeñas" pero que consumes a diario:

-un café diario en el bar por la mañana y otro después de comer son 2-3€ (x22 días laborables=55€ de media)
-un paquete diario de tabaco son 4-5 € (x22 días laborables= 99€ de media :8
-cerveza al salir del curro 1-2 € (x22 días laborables=33€ de media)

A eso súmale "salir de fiesta" el finde que son 20-60€ por noche (depende del nivel).

PD: Y si es el caso de gente que trabaja y viviendo en casa de sus padres (con piso y gastos GRATIS) y no ahorrar, ya me parece kafkiano.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, cegador: Es muy SUBJETIVO lo que me comentas y se puede aplicar a una pequeña parte de la población, es decir a la más joven y "despreocupada" para entendernos mejor... Yo no sé lo que entiendes por sueldo "normal", pero hoy en día está en los "mileuristas" y tirando para abajo... Algo sé al respecto, porque en mi empresa es lo que se está pagando a quienes están entrando en los últimos años y con una fuerte rotación, aunque en honor a la verdad hay que decir que es de las pocas empresas en que la mayor parte de la plantilla tiene contrato indefinido. Y los despidos siguen siendo de 45 días...

Si la gente se ha hipotecado o alquilado a fuertes precios es algo que nosotros no podemos valorar, ya que cada cual conoce sus circunstancias personales. En los "buenos tiempos" no eran raras las parejas que trabajaban ambos y con buenos sueldos. Quizás, el error estuvo en pensar en que esto iba a durar para siempre y las generaciones jóvenes NO habían conocido recesiones importantes. Luego, hay que apuntar más arriba: unos Gobiernos que NO supieron gobernar y fomentaron el "desorden" económico y añade a esto al sector bancario que prestó por encima de sus posibilidades y haciendo tasaciones leoninas... Por cierto, con el beneplácito del regulador, es decir el Banco de España.

En fin, cegador, te entiendo perfectamente, pero todo suele tener un lado "débil" y que hay que explorar bien antes de someterlo a un riguroso análisis. Eso no quita, para que si hay vocación de "hormiga", se pueda ahorrar poco o mucho... peroooooo tampoco nos pasemos con el "ascetismo", ya que bastante tenemos con soportar el "importado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Parece que hay una oleada de noticas agoreras, esta mañana he recibido un guasap de una captura de esta noticia de Martin Armstrong:

*"En octubre tendremos crisis de la deuda de los gobiernos"*
_Creo que tengo 64 años. Nací y vivo en Nueva Jersey. Tengo dos hijos, que se criaron conmigo. He trabajado con políticos y he visto que su máxima preocupación son ellos mismos y que no entienden de economía. Republicanos y demócratas son propiedad de los bancos. Soy católico._ 

Una pena que sólo sea para suscriptores, pero viene a decir que "Será en Octubre", no la hubiera puesto si no es porque mencionó la fecha clave de burbuja y leyendo un poco sobre Martin Armstrong, comenta que el se basa en ciclos (lo cual me recordó a Fernando), incluso tiene una medida de ciclos en Pix1000.

Aquí hay un enlace en el foro crashoil donde explican un poco más:
*Martin Armstrong y Plazos.*

Y en este una noticia similar a la que no puedo opner completa, aunque es de mayo:
*El agorero del euro*

Eso de los ciclos viene bien para lo que voy a explicar: Sinceramente creo que hay temporadas en las cuales hay una fijación especial para hablar mal del Euro y la UE, no se exactamente cual o cuales son las razones de ello. Ahora creo que estamos inmersos en una de ellas, quizás sea para que unos espabilados ganen dinero por medio de los derivados y productos financieros o realmente haya gente muy interesada en que la UE no prospere.

Lo que yo veo es que dificilmente la UE se desintegrará, las personas reniegan de sus países y de sus congeneres, pero no así sobre ser Europeo, quizás el cambio que vivamos es ver el desmembramiento de las naciones tal y como las conocemos, dejando una nación europea (con sus zonas apestadas, pero siendo parte de ella), lo mismo sucedería con América y Asia, igual ese sea el NWO.

En fin, dicen que el tal Armstrong ha acertado bastante, veremos si es este octubre.

Saludos y que tengáis buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, por favor, no me compares con Armstrong y es que soy "mejor", al menos más riguroso en mis trabajos... ¿Octubre? Puede ser, ya que hay eventos muy importantes a nivel mundial para el período de Septiembre/Octubre, aunque en lo personal tengo más "fijación" en Septiembre por una serie de eventos en los que "toca", pero claro si no pasará nada fuera de lo que yo espero: una fuerte corrección en los mercados de valores... es que sería una "confirmación" de que mi estudio va bien "encaminado". Yo no espero NADA verdaderamente importante hasta el 2016 y no debiera ser decisorio... Lo peor debiera empezar en 2018, aunque muchos estudiosos pronostican el 2017, aunque este tipo de prospecciones "apocalípticas" NO suelen acertar el "timing"...

Sí que existen determinados Ciclos que suelen acontecer en el tiempo y en Septiembre se cumple uno de ellos, pero también te diré que llevo tiempo observando que muchos de ellos -los de corta duración, para entendernos...- NO se están cumpliendo y eso favorece a mi estudio... que es mucho más completo de lo que suelo leer por ahí. Lo único es que me puedo haber equivocado en fechas y acontecimientos determinados y eso invalidaría bastante el trabajo efectuado. Vamos que acertaría, por una simple cuestión de tiempo, pero ya por puro azar y es que esto sólo puede acabar de una manera...

Lo mejor es ir haciendo día a día y no comiéndose en exceso el "coco" por algo que no sabemos cuándo va a suceder... Y respecto al Euro, NO, no creo en lo que comentas y es que esa "moneda" se creó con una clara función: servir como "cortafuegos" al USD... y ya lo creo que lo está consiguiendo. Otra cosa es que la UE "subsista"... aunque ya pondrán todo el fuego en el asador para que sea así.

Y fijate en un detalle: hoy con los atentados radicales islamistas, las Bolsas debieran haberse derrumbado y han hecho todo lo contrario. Si esto no es estar ANESTESIADO y DROGADO hasta la médula, ya me dirás qué es... Y los MPs ni se inmutan y los Bonos derrumbándose: el "mundo" al revés...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Jun 2015)

La calle entra en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid – EconomÃ­a Directa 26-6-2015 
Buenas tardes. Os pido por favor dos cosas, una es que lo escuchéis, y otra que lo compartáis. 


AnÃ¡lisis COT Plata: algo pasa | Unai Gaztelumendi

Y un post reciente de Unai... también algo dijo el forero kennedy en el hilo de la plata.


----------



## Sacaroso (26 Jun 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La calle entra en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid – EconomÃ*a Directa 26-6-2015
> Buenas tardes. Os pido por favor dos cosas, una es que lo escuchéis, y otra que lo compartáis.
> 
> 
> ...



Casi siempre escucho Economía Directa y es interesante, pero lo de hoy ha sido espectacular, el funcionamiento de un ayuntamiento grande por dentro. Cómo funciona de verdad, no como te cuenta la "casta parasitaria" que funciona.

Espero más capítulos que esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (26 Jun 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La calle entra en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid – EconomÃ*a Directa 26-6-2015
> Buenas tardes. Os pido por favor dos cosas, una es que lo escuchéis, y otra que lo compartáis.
> la plata.



Secundo la moción. No dicen nada que no te puedas esperar, pero te lo está contando el nuevo concejal de economía y hacienda de Madrid. Y no es que solo sean las cifras de derroche en carguitos inútiles que da, que son de por si escandalosas, es la chulería típica "quehaydelomio" que comenta que hay entre los miembros de los otros partidos.
Incluso le pido a fernandojcg que, a pesar de estar tan ocupado, saque 10 minutos para empezar a escucharlo y si eso ya decida si lo escucha hasta el final.

Y en cuanto a las predicciones de Martin Armstrong, voy a mirarlas con cautela. Aunque personalmente me "vienen bien", ya que después de esta depresión (a la que creo que sobreviviré decentemente) viene un subidón de 4 años en los que podría recargarme. Y así con subidas y bajadas hasta el 2032 que viene la ostia gorda.
En unos "ciclos" así creo que puedo prepararme para el "ostión" aprovechando las subidas y sobreviviendo a las bajadas. En caso de precipitarnos hasta el mad-max en pendiente continua no lo tendría tan bien... Y eso vale tanto por mi como por otros compañeros de hilo que están empezando a "vivir la vida" con más cabeza gracias a los consejos de este hilo.

Hay tanto que comentar, tanto que aprender. Solo me queda daros las gracias a todos por ayudarme a expandir mi mente más allá del matrix común.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

Siguen dando la brasa con lo de las pensiones, esta vez tocar sacar comentarios de SNB:

*Niño Becerra: "Las pensiones van a bajar sí o sí porque no son sostenibles"*


Spoiler



Santiago Niño Becerra, catedrático de Estructura Económica de la Universidad Ramón Llull, cree que el Modelo de Protección Social (MPS) instaurado en los países europeos no es sostenible en España porque "la recaudación fiscal y las recaudación de las cotizaciones sociales tienden a la baja". 

Becerra explica en La Carta de la Bolsa "hoy el MPS que hemos conocido no es sostenible y las pensiones, tal y como las conocemos, tampoco lo son. Y la insostenibilidad no tiene nada que ver con la demografía, nada en absoluto", la caída de la tasa de empleo tiene más que ver con este asunto. 

"La recaudación fiscal y la recaudación de cotizaciones sociales tienden a la baja porque los contratos de trabajo son cada vez más precarios y de menos horas por lo que los salarios son cada vez mas bajos, lo que supone unas menores bases imponibles y unas menores bases de cotización; es decir, quienes tienen que pagar el MPS cada vez disponen de menos pasta", las cotizaciones sociales que se pagan por un salario de 770 euros son mucho más bajas que las que paga el que ganaba 2.000 euros brutos al mes.

"Las pensiones van a bajar sí o sí; la pregunta es cuando van a empezar a hacerlo; la otra pregunta es como se va a explicar a la ciudadanía que da igual por lo que hayan o estén cotizando porque no hay ni va a haber con qué pagarles lo que les correspondería. La caída de la esperanza de vida al empeorar la sanidad pública y al no poder acceder gran parte de la población a la sanidad privada mejorará en parte la brecha de ingresos ? gastos, pero será poca cosa", asegura el economista catalán. 

Becerra cree que será complicado ahorrar para la jubilación. Los empleos actuales son precarios, los sueldos son bajos, de modo que ahorrar dinero y aportar mensualmente capitales a un fondo de pensiones privado será misión imposible. Al final los trabajadores tendrán que alargar su vida laboral, otros que ya están jubilados tendrán que buscar empleo para poder vivir. Becerra cree que tendremos que convivir con la imagen de "la pobreza de muchos que ya no puedan trabajar".



Fernando, no te estoy comparando con Armstrong, me ha chocado que el tío se basa en ciclos y me recordó tu estudio; no estoy puesto en el nivel de ese tío, al salir en los massmierda con ese tema me ha parecido interesante colgarlo por aquí.

También hay mucha manipulación y profecía auto cumplida, yo me centraría en lo que buscan con el masivo bombardeo de este tipo de información en estos momentos, quizás busquen alguna reacción por parte del pueblo o algo así.

Esperemos que te equivoques amigo, ojalá y para esos años que indicas sigamos por aquí y comprando metales para que los reciban nuestros nietos algún día.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2015)

Hola, Rattus: ESE PROGRAMA LO TENDRÍA QUE ESCUCHAR TODO EL MUNDO... independientemente de "colores" y demás "gilipolleces", así que mi recomendación es que se DIVULGUE. No se puede decir de forma más CLARA quienes son los MISERABLES que han llevado a este país a la RUINA. Escucharlo me ha producido una INDIGNACIÓN tremenda, pero NO porque me haya sorprendido, sino por la MAGNITUD que esto tiene si lo vamos trasladando desde el Ayuntamiento de Madrid a los distintos órganos rectores del país: Ayuntamientos, Comunidades Autónomas, Diputaciones, el puto Gobierno y un larguísimo etcétera de MARRANOS "parásitos" que se han y están beneficiándose de unos "privilegios" que ellos mismos han creado.

Luego, estos HDLGP van machacando a las clases medias para abajo con distintas reformas, más impuestos, etc., etc. Yo a estos "pollos" les aplicaba uno de los métodos que empleaban los romanos en la cruxificación: en el ¡SUELO!

En fin, sin entrar en "ideologías", está claro que este país necesita un CAMBIO TOTAL Y ABSOLUTO... Ahora bien, también parece mentira a quienes se ha votado... porque esto ya se veía venir desde hace décadas. Luego, la gente mirando a "otro" lado y criticando las "paguitas" -que ese es otro tema...-, pero de las "PAGAZAS" ni puta idea...

Bueno, os agradezco a Ladrillófilo y a ti, Rattus, el enlace y que MERECE ser escuchado, sin apasionamientos, pero es inevitable que acabe hirviendo la sangre...

Dentro de un rato, ya miraré de enlazaros algo...

# Refinanciado: Anda, mira tu correo personal...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2015 at 22:24 ----------

# Refinanciado: No es cuestión de "comparaciones", ya que la línea de Armstrong y la mía sobre este tema es diferente, por tanto NADA que ver... Otra cosa, son muchos de los artículos de Armstrong que suelo leer y algunos son muy brillantes.

Mira, Refinanciado, este tema del Colapso financiero acompañado del "Apocalipsis" es algo que está moviendo un gran negocio en los EE.UU. No tienes ni idea del "mercadeo" que hay alrededor de esto... Por ejemplo, sobre los sucesos previstos para ese mes de Septiembre tienes publicados libros con la hostia de ediciones, webs "metaleras" que aprovechan la situación para colocar su "mercancía", etc., etc. No sería nada extraño que los días "pronosticados" sucedan hechos relevantes, pero porque ya habrá un CONSENSO en el mercado...

Resumiendo, Refinanciado, lo que "buscan" con estas noticias, aunque con notables excepciones -que las hay...-, es hacer DINERO, ni más ni menos... 

Yo soy el primero en que quiero estar equivocado en mi estudio, y probablemente sea así, pero en el ¿"timing"? porque en el "resultante final" me parece que NO... Quizás, yo tenga menos temor a un Colapso financiero que a un escenario bélico de carácter mundial... La otra opción menos "mala" es la "orweliana", y que también viene recogida en mi estudio, aunque ya se probó con resultados "positivos" en la Antigüedad china... SÍ, no hay nada nuevo bajo el Sol, precisamente ahora ando estudiando ese tema y algún día os daré unas "pinceladas"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2015 at 22:50 ----------

- ML-Implode News - Greek problems mask the rising risks in Italy and France

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: BitGold Now Available in US! Why BitGold?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Grecia desafía a Europa con un referéndum para el 5 de julio sobre la oferta de la troika. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (27 Jun 2015)

Parece que lo de Grecia se enquista y se pone la cosa muy interesante sino fuera por que se está jugando con la vida de millones de personas. Haber que pasa pero yo ya lo veo muy mal. Veo corralito si o si aunque ojala me equivoque. Y después nosotros aunque aun no tengo claro cuando pero tal como van las cosas no me extrañaría que por el año que viene por estas fechas estemos como en Grecia. Un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

- Keiser report en espaÃ±ol: Los errores del activismo (E775)- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

- El Eurogrupo rechaza prorrogar el rescate a Grecia y aparta a Varufakis de la reunión. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (27 Jun 2015)

Un par de noticias relacionadas con el dinero fisico:

Francia prohíbe pagar en metálico más de 1.000 euros para combatir el fraude - elEconomista.es

El caso griego demuestra que la muerte del dinero físico es un mito - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- EE.UU.: Se incendia el rascacielos Trump Tower en Nueva York (video, fotos) - RT

- "Ya no somos un Estado soberano": austriacos plantean debate para abandonar la UE - RT

- 'De los vivos y los muertos', RT emite una joya del cine bÃ©lico soviÃ©tico - RT

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jun 2015)

Don Fernando, el tema se acelera...no llegamos al 2017....:


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

Je,je,je... El hombre dubitativo, no veo porqué no llegamos al 2017... El tema es más bien cómo llegaremos y cuál será la situación en España, la ¿UE? y el mundo... Sigo creyendo que el 2016 debe darnos suficientes "pistas", aunque tampoco tienen porqué ser "malas" y es que en mi estudio contemplo la posibilidad de una salida en "falso" derivada de las situaciones que se van a producir.

Esta semana, El hombre dubitativo, hemos debatido tanto oinoko como yo sobre el tema de la Deuda en Grecia y España e incluso lo hemos ampliado un poco más... Ayer, por la noche, enlazaba información al respecto sobre Italia y Francia...

Cualquiera que se dedique a "desmenuzar" los diferentes datos macro se da cuenta enseguida de que NO hay salida, tanto si les gusta como si no... O se aborda el tema CÓMO debe ser, es decir que hay una Deuda que NO SE PUEDE PAGAR y eso lo saben hasta los acreedores que ya se conforman con cobrar unos intereses que TAMPOCO SE PUEDEN PAGAR hoy en Grecia y "MAÑANA" en España y el resto de los PIGS... ¿Solución? Quita muy importante o Reset y vuelta a comenzar. NO HAY NADA MÁS...

Es más, insisto en que un exámen minucioso de los datos macro indican claramente que el endeudamiento per cápita de la ciudadanía mundial es -y me reitero- IMPOSIBLE DE PAGAR... Y es que hay que ser muy "mendrugo" para no entender algo que sólo precisa de Matemáticas de "Básica".

En fin, esperaremos a ver qué comunican los "jilgueros" del Eurogrupo y han de ser muy cuidadosos, aunque me temo que todo esto ya estaba contemplado: desde el Referéndum griego hasta la respuesta de los "peleles" del FMI, es decir los "jilgueros"...

Desde luego, lo primero en que he pensado al leer la noticia es en el "mal de estómago" que deben tener "algunos" de los que estén abiertos en los diferentes activos... ¿Ves la diferencia que existe con un "metalero" que vaya con "físico" y sin "plazo"? De entrada, dormiré tranquilo, sin más "sudores" que los que propician el calor que estamos soportando.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (27 Jun 2015)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> En fin, sin entrar en "ideologías", está claro que este país necesita un CAMBIO TOTAL Y ABSOLUTO... Ahora bien, también parece mentira a quienes se ha votado... porque esto ya se veía venir desde hace décadas. Luego, la gente mirando a "otro" lado y criticando las "paguitas" -que ese es otro tema...-, pero de las "PAGAZAS" ni puta idea..
> 
> ..."



Siguiendo esa línea: ¿no crees que dentro de ese cambio también implica un cambio de mentalidad del ciudadano medio en la medida de que esta crisis económica implicó en su momento, y multiplicado por 20 actualmente, de un cambio de mentalidad económica, socio-cultural y casi diría que social que nunca se plantearon, y en consecuencia, se pagó un precio por ello?

A mi la versión de una élite, *exclusivamente ella*, mala malísisma capaz de la mayor de las bellaquerías... la verdad, no me convence demasiado. Es un poco:
-mucha mierda por el lado de los de siempre (los mencionados bellacos)
-un poquito de mierda para los de abajo-medio (pero como son tantos... termina siendo un montón de mierda también)

A veces da la impresión de que quienes votaban a opciones más alternativas, simplemente quieren pensar que cometiendo los mismos errores del pasado, pretenden obtener resultados distintos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2015)

Hola, nekcab: ¿No te parece un cambio de "mentalidad" el resultado de las últimas elecciones? Pienso que eso responde en parte a tu pregunta, pero ya sé que quieres "profundizar" un poco más...

No cabe duda de que el ciudadano "medio" de nuestro país ha hecho una clara dejación de las obligaciones que le corresponden... Por tanto, podemos decir que NO ha estado a la altura de las circunstancias, aunque hay que entender el atraso cultural que tenemos en España en relación a la mayor parte de nuestros "socios" europeos. Además, de que por regla general se sigue primando la anti-cultura, vía espectáculos televisivos...

Luego, la información que viene desde los medios de desinformación "oficiales" hace que la gente NO tenga NI puta idea de la "realidad" de casi NADA. Por ejemplo, tengo de "ruido de fondo", el debate de La Sexta y me encuentro con que a la pregunta de Sarda: ¿Se puede pagar la Deuda? -y se refiere a la nuestra-, Marhuenda le responde que Japón lo hace a pesar de tener una Deuda vs PIB superior al 200% y se queda tan "ancho"... Lo bueno de estos debates es que te das cuenta de que si estos son los "opinadores buenos", pues cuál debe ser el nivel del ciudadano "medio"...

¿Cometer los mismos errores? Primero, tendrán que salir esas "opciones" -ya lo están haciendo...- y después hablamos... Ahora bien, un desaguisado que dura ya varias décadas NO se arregla con el milagro de los "peces y los panes", así que nos quedan días muy duros por delante, pero prefiero esa "alternativa" a más de lo MISMO y que me tiene los h... más que "escocidos"...

En cualquier caso, nekcab, es cierto que la gente debería tener más interés en formarse como CIUDADANO, aunque sólo sea por su propio bien... Respecto a los "nuevos", pues tengo también mis "dudas" -que uno ya ha vivido y visto mucho...- y no me gustan los "personalismos" extremos, pero sigo insistiendo en que es NECESARIO un CAMBIO TOTAL Y ABSOLUTO...

Por supuesto, acepto que otros puedan tener opiniones diferentes, pero desde luego también tendrán que buscar "otras" alternativas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> No cabe duda de que el ciudadano "medio" de nuestro país ha hecho una clara dejación de las obligaciones que le corresponden... Por tanto, podemos decir que NO ha estado a la altura de las circunstancias, aunque hay que entender el atraso cultural que tenemos en España en relación a la mayor parte de nuestros "socios" europeos. Además, de que por regla general se sigue primando la anti-cultura, vía espectáculos televisivos...
> 
> .../...



Creo que hay que dejar de idealizar la situación de nuestros "socios" europeos. Eso (idealizar) también hace parte de nuestro atraso cultural.

El ciudadano medio europeo (todos) es tan bobo como el español, tan lobotomizado por los concursos televisivos como el español, que no quepe la menor duda.

Como botón de muestra (uno entre centenares que conozco), los magníficos daneses tan tan y tan de tan tan, que tuvieron un rey que cuando los nazis obligaron a los judíos daneses a llevar la estrella de David cosida a su ropa para distinguirlos (estigmatizarlos), él se paseó a caballo por Copenague con la estrella de David cosida en la solapa de su chaqueta, han votado en las últimas elecciones, extrema derecha.

Vamos que en todas partes cuecen habas y, además, habría mucho que discutir sobre cuales son las más sabrosas.

Déjemos de idealizar la bazofia. Bazofia es bazofia, aquí, en Dinamarca y en la China mandarina.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, tú tienes tu opinión y yo la mía... Sigo insistiendo en que el nivel cultural del "españolito medio" es más bien mediocre en comparación a otros europeos -no todos...-. Es más, en los años 70-80, recuerdo que los argentinos -ya sé que no son "europeos"...- que conocí tenían un nivel muchísimo más alto que nosotros. Quizás, es que tuve "Suerte"...

Amigo frisch, los nórdicos, al igual que los centroeuropeos, son muy "legalistas" de puertas afuera, pero no es menos cierto que suelen rozar el "racismo" por decirlo de forma muy "suave". Entonces lo de Dinamarca NO sorprende, al menos a mí.

¡Joder! será por "Bazofia"... Sí ésta va "asociada" a la mayor parte de Historia de la Humanidad y las "excepciones" son tan escasas como las "pepitas de Oro"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jun 2015)

Fernando:

Mis tiros iban no tanto por sus intereses por enterarse (q también), sino más bien por sus acciones en el día a día. Estas tenían consecuencias, aunque suene muy pedante, en el resto del mundo. Comprar en Zara, tenía consecuencias. Consumir gasolina, tenía consecuencias. Comprar productos en China, tenía consecuencias.

De aquellas aguas... estos lodos.

Hay que revisar muchas cosas. Y muchas... son muchas, pese a quien pese. Pq que la verdad no nos guste, no significa que no sea verdad.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Ahí, SÍ, nekcab, tengo que darte la RAZÓN... pero si ya cuesta "educar" a la gente en lo más "básico", pues lo que planteas ya resulta mucho más complejo... ¿No? Imagina si esto se lo planteas a un hindú...

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (28 Jun 2015)

En este nuevo video de keiser report hablan sobre el tema Grecia y en la segunda parte sobre el oro:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0-MameyOtE


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Prestad atención a la "herencia", en forma de vencimientos de Deuda, que van a recibir los "nuevos" que van a acceder al Poder en las próximas elecciones generales, ya que las mayorías absolutas parece que se han acabado en este país por mucho tiempo. El Rajao va a dejar una auténtica "patata caliente" y lo que suceda en Grecia debe servirnos para adelantarnos a lo que tengan "pensado" para nosotros. Evidentemente, desde el FMI y demás "jilgueros"...

- Vozpópuli - El análisis falaz de Linde

Unos datos que "explican" las "razones" -más que sólidas...- tomadas por el Ejecutivo griego...

- Rebelion. El secreto de los bancos detr

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... El hombre dubitativo, no veo porqué no llegamos al 2017... El tema es más bien cómo llegaremos y cuál será la situación en España, la ¿UE? y el mundo... Sigo creyendo que el 2016 debe darnos suficientes "pistas", aunque tampoco tienen porqué ser "malas" y es que en mi estudio contemplo la posibilidad de una salida en "falso" derivada de las situaciones que se van a producir.
> 
> Esta semana, El hombre dubitativo, hemos debatido tanto oinoko como yo sobre el tema de la Deuda en Grecia y España e incluso lo hemos ampliado un poco más... Ayer, por la noche, enlazaba información al respecto sobre Italia y Francia...
> 
> ...



En otros hilos anuncian el Fin de los Tiempos entre 2016-17 máximo...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Es raro que visite otros hilos del foro y sólo lo hago de forma muy esporádica. Como siempre he dicho, ya tengo bastante con este hilo y mis estudios personales. Tampoco creo que me pierda mucho a riesgo de ser "petulante" y me refiero concretamente a los que indicas. Me explico: el 21 de Diciembre de 2012 ya queda muy lejos... ¿No? Lo digo porque ahí se "cumplía" la Profecía de los Mayas, bueno o eso se "pretendía"...

El hombre dubitativo, en mi estudio se da como fecha "final" la del 2020, pero eso no significa ni el "Fin del Mundo" ni la extinción de la especie humana. Y siempre he dicho que no sé "interpretarla" y tampoco voy a perder el tiempo en intentar hacerlo... Entiendo que se tratará de un CAMBIO profundo en la Sociedad y el cual debiera venir precedido por "malos tiempos" -de hecho, ya estamos en ellos...-. Así que mi estudio es bastante menos apocalíptico y más "racional", aunque no deja de ser una simple "abstracción" basada en unos determinados cálculos basados en Fibonacci y, al igual que sucede con el de Armstrong (él utiliza "pi"...), el problema reside en si estamos acertados en dónde realizamos el "corte" a nivel histórico. Para mí, en ese aspecto Armstrong falla bastante, aunque también tiene unos grandes aciertos. Por ejemplo, hay que leer lo que escribió en 2010 sobre lo que iba a suceder con la Deuda de Grecia...

En fin, El hombre dubitativo, la Prospectiva intenta adelantar el Futuro, pero NO -en mí opinión- la auténtica "naturaleza" que tendrá...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Parece que lo de Grecia sólo es un circo:
*El Parlamento griego aprobó la convocatoria de referéndum sobre el rescate*


Spoiler



El Parlamento griego votó por una clara mayoría la convocatoria de un referéndum sobre las medidas propuestas por los acreedores internacionales a cambio del desembolso del rescate.

Tras un debate de más de catorce horas, que vivió momentos de extrema tensión, la solicitud fue aprobada por 178 votos a favor, 129 en contra y ninguna abstención. 

El primer ministro, Alexis Tsipras, pidió a la ciudadanía pronunciarse con un claro 'no' en el referéndum del próximo domingo, pero al mismo tiempo prometió seguir estando dispuesto a llegar a un acuerdo. 

"Nuestra intención de obtener un compromiso de honor estará siempre sobre la mesa", dijo Tsipras, quien afirmó que un rotundo 'no' a las propuestas de los prestamistas fortalecería posteriormente la posición negociadora del Gobierno. 

La decisión sobre el referéndum "no constituye una ruptura con Europa, pero sí rompe con las tácticas que ofenden a Europa", aclaró. 

*Tsipras carga contra el FMI*
Tsipras tuvo palabras especialmente duras para el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), como el responsable de las exigencias más inaceptables para Grecia, como por ejemplo "trasladar la carga" del ahorro sobre los pensionistas. 

Criticó igualmente la insistencia del FMI en querer aumentar el IVA sobre los hoteles hasta el 23 %, frente al 6,5 % actual (el Gobierno había propuesto un 13 % como fórmula de compromiso), lo que hubiera asestado un duro golpe al sector más competitivo de la economía griega. 

El líder de la oposición, el conservador Andonis Samarás, aseguró que en el referéndum no se plantea dar un'sí' o 'no' a la austeridad como plantea indirectamente el Gobierno sino 'sí' o 'no' al euro. 

"La propuesta de referéndum arrastra al país fuera de Europa", subrayó el líder de Nueva Democracia y ex primer ministro Samarás, quien describió la consulta como una "parodia" de un Gobierno que esconde su fracaso detrás de este plebiscito y que ha conducido al país a la "quiebra" y al "suicidio". 

Por su parte, la líder de los socialdemócratas del Pasok (el partido que dirigió con los conservadores el último Gobierno), Fofi Genimatá, acusó al Gobierno de estar conduciendo Grecia hacia la ruptura con Europa y emplazó al Ejecutivo a dimitir. 

La votación se celebró mientras en Bruselas los ministros de Finanzas de la eurozona decidían no conceder a Grecia la prórroga del rescate por unas semanas, solicitada por Tsipras para permitir a los ciudadanos votar "sin presiones". 

Pese a dar por finalizadas por parte de Grecia las negociaciones y excluir al ministro de Finanass griego, Yanis Varufakis, de una segunda reunión "informal", el mensaje principal fue que en todo caso Grecia sigue siendo un miembro de la eurozona. 

Tsipras calificó la exclusión de un miembro del Eurogrupo de una reunión como "un día negro" en la historia de la eurozona. 

Los próximos días demostrarán si Grecia acaba en impago, como todo indica en estos momentos, o si surgen posibilidades de acuerdo de último momento. 

Varufakis afirmó que si en los próximos días se lograba un compromiso, el Gobierno solicitaría en el referéndum el 'sí' a ese acuerdo.



A veces pienso que todas estos paripés son provocados con la connivencia de todos lo que tenemos por dirigentes para sacar tajada y reducir "beneficios" sociales, eso me recuerda cuando suelo ir a pescar, puedo estar horas ahí y sacar poca cosa, cuando realmente tengo oportunidad de sacar buena pesca es a primera hora del día o a última hora de la tarde, justo cuando el mar está revuelto.

Ni que decir cuando el mar está picado, es muy fácil recibir un ola de vez en cuando y mojarse, pero con los pies bien puestos en las rocas (para evitar ser arrastrado) vale la pena el esfuerzo ya que la recompensa bien lo vale.

¿A que voy con esto?, a lo que alguna vez se le escapó a ZP hablando con Iñaki Gavilondo tras bambalinas, dijo: "Nos interesa que haya Crispación", es decir, buscan el cabreo, que nos centremos en un tema en concreto, formarnos una opinión (según color) inducida sobre ello, para que nuestras reacciones sean previsibles y puedan sacar beneficio de ello.

A ver que tema estarán intentando ocultar, por ejemplo quizás si buscamos algún hilo actualizado del forero Stone podamos ver que cojones están haciendo realmente, están cambiando leyes en nuestra contra mientras nos tienen centrados en un tema que tiene todas las papeletas de ser sólo humo.

Además, se quede o se vaya Grecia del Euro y de la UE, las élites salen ganando, si se queda es porque han acatado las ordenes y si se va, será un buen ejemplo para los que se queden (harán lo posible para que le vaya de puta pena y los demás se acojonen), el dinero que deben ya saben que lo pagarán los mismos, ellos seguirán imprimiendo y recortando derechos mientras los mismos los seguirán sufriendo.

Nekcab, hay un poco de todo, pero ten por seguro que hay una élite mala maísima, te sorprendería como nos ven (peor de como nos ven los jews a los goyim), lo que tu ves son los títeres, esos sí que van a su bola queriendo obtener beneficios personales y puteándose unos a otros, pero son sólo figurantes que se pueden cambiar según sea necesario. 

Aunque a veces pensamos que no hay soluciones, quizás las tengamos delante nuestro, sólo es atrevernos a llevarlas a cabo...

*¿Para qué valen realmente las monedas locales que comienzan a ponerse de moda?*


Spoiler



Las proponen los nuevos partidos que han dado un vuelco al panorama político español. Se trata de la creación de monedas locales cuyo objetivo es básicamente social. Ya existen varias circulando en algunas ciudades españolas y europeas, pero ahora lo que las ha puesto en el disparadero son los planes oficiales de los consistorios de dos grandes ciudades, Valencia y Barcelona.

Una moneda social y local es un instrumento que se crea por comunidades, colectivos y particulares para poder facilitar, en momentos de escasa liquidez, intercambios tanto de productos como de servicios o de conocimientos. Las crean un grupo de ciudadanos de una localidad que bien con apoyo institucional o sin él deciden establecer una unidad de valor como medio de pago. Existen varios tipos. Unas se crean a partir de los propios intercambios de servicios (bancos de tiempo) y otras de productos (redes de trueque). Los bancos de tiempo usan la divisa tiempo y las redes de trueque una moneda social propia y característica. En ambos casos se denominan monedas de “crédito mutuo”,

Hay monedas sociales que están oficializadas y que por tanto están soportadas por euros. Se “compran” con moneda de curso legal y su objetivo principal es el apoyo del comercio local de proximidad. Estas últimas son más conocidas y populares. Esta es la idea por ejemplo del nuevo alcalde de Valencia.

Estas monedas las podemos encontrar en diferentes tipos de formatos. Digital o en forma de billetes físicos, y los medios de pago que se utilizan con ellas van desde internet, a los SMS, Smartphone o incluso a las tarjetas de pago.

Los objetivos habituales de este tipo de monedas son fomentar la economía local, frenar las burbujas económicas ya que no se puede acumular ni funcionan fuera de una zona determinada, impulsar las relaciones entre “vecinos y crear una identidad propia a través de la moneda del propio barrio o localidad, Genera participación ciudadana pues una moneda social existe a base de la riqueza que crea la gente con sus bienes y servicios y permite autoorganizarse hasta involucrarse en la política local.

Pero también tiene inconvenientes, por ejemplo el número limitado de usuarios: si hay pocas personas o empresas que lo usan. Por eso en la mayoría de los casos se utiliza la moneda social como complemento al Euro o la moneda nacional, y no como alternativa una absoluta o única.







*[ También de interés: Suecia, ¿el primer país sin billetes de curso legal? ]*

Pero aunque su ámbito de utilización es muy limitado, existe una alternativa de intercambio internacional entre redes y monedas sociales llamado CES Exchange, donde la gente puede intercambiar bienes y servicios entre todas las monedas sociales registrados a nivel mundial.

En España, además de los proyectos de Barcelona y Valencia, tenemos ya ciudades con moneda local operativa. Es el caso de Girona, Sevilla o Madrid.

Fuera de España hay ejemplos paradigmáticos como la libra de Bristol en Reino Unido, el llamado chiemgauer de Baviera (Alemania), el sol-violette de Toulouse (Francia) y el wir en gran parte de Suiza. En estos casos, la moneda cuenta con el respaldo de entidades financieras locales.

En la mayoria de los casos las monedas locales se puede canjear en euros: Es una decisión que deben tomar lps creadpres de la moneda. Incluso, algunas monedas sociales, para incentivar su uso y ser más atractivas para el consumidor, ofrecen un cambio más favorable para la moneda social de tal manera que por cada euro se reciba más de una unidad de la nueva moneda. El riesgo es controlar el tipo de cambio y que la nueva unidad de cuenta no se deprecie y acabe perdiendo su valor.

En España tenemos otro problema y es que carecemos de un marco legal que dé cobertura a estas divisas. *Las compañías que cobran en monedas locales, por ejemplo, solo pueden abonar al fisco el IVA en euros*. Y es que el fisco no entiende de comercio e intercambios que no sea en la divisa común.

IDNet Noticias

@Jorcha



Saludos y que tengáis un buen domingo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Jun 2015)

Hola buenos días, 

me cito del hilo de China pide paso II... porque creo que no se ha comentado por aquí... Atención que vienen curvas.
Hace tiempo que no salgo de compras, y tengo de plazo hoy para comprar, antes de que abra el mercado esta noche. ¿Alguien se moja? 
Causas hay algunas... esto de china, Grecia...


Ladrillófilo dijo:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-27/chinas-370-billion-margin-call
> 
> Pues el viernes la bolsa de shanghai petó un 7.4% casi ná, desde 2008 no había una caída tan fuerte.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: No parece que sea buen momento para comprar NADA... En mi caso, me miraré a ver qué hacen los Bonos, pero esperaré a lo largo del día de mañana, aunque ya puse una pequeñísima orden de compra el pasado viernes para mis FI y PP... En MPs me he dedicado este mes a incrementar el "cofre", de manera que NO, no creo que haga nada en este particular. Yo llevo los "deberes" muy avanzados, por no decir que casi "finalizados"...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre la Bolsa de Shanghai, pues NO es como dices. Ya en este Mayo -y lo informé en aquel momento- esa Bolsa se dejo más del 9% en pocos días (entre los días 4 y 7). Las Bolsas mundiales están muy "infladas", pero la de Shanghai se lleva la "palma"...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Jun 2015)

Se viene una semana interesante.


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Parece que lo de Grecia sólo es un circo:



La semana pasada Grecia hizo una propuesta con algunas concesiones. Bruselas inicialmente acepto la propuesta porque son los que más tienen que perder si al final hay Grexit, pero al día siguiente vino el FMI insaciable y dio su negativa a la propuesta (quiero más, más, más) :no:.

Esto ha desembocado en una postura de fuerza de Grecia: El referéndum. El referéndum es una manera de decir "hasta aquí puedo dar y ni un paso más, y si el FMI no acepta mi propuesta de la semana pasada me voy con mi amigo Putin, y ya os apañareis entre vosotros."

Alguien ha pensado en el embolado en el que puede meter el FMI a la UE si por su chulería esto acaba en Grexit? 





Ladrillófilo dijo:


> .. y tengo de plazo hoy para comprar, antes de que abra el mercado esta noche.



Ladrillófilo, recuerda que la compra no está cerrada hasta que la tienda te de el OK. Es decir si esta noche el oro en euros, subiera más de un 3% , por poner una cifra, mañana cuando abran los alemanes a las 9:00 horas, te pueden decir que no aceptan la compra al precio del domingo y proponerte un precio actualizado a precio de Lunes.

En cambio si esta madrugada a las 04:00, JP Morgan vende en una sola operación 25.000 contratos, y el precio baja un 4% , la tienda mañana te dará el OK al precio de hoy y tu tendrás que pagarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Jun 2015)

Alguien sabe algo sobre el banco Brics que dicen que van a crear en Julio?
Puede disputarle el monopolio de la moneda al G7?
Lo de Grecia tiene gato encerrrado y si tiran de referendum es que hay un plan B a la troika trazado seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, bankiero:

- Grecia:

Bueno, quería colocar un enlace a la noticia que vi hace muy poco en un boletín de noticias de una televisión venezolana. Bien, en el mismo se indicaba que el próximo día 7 de Julio arrancaba, con 100.000 millones de Dólares, el Banco de Desarrollo de los BRICS... Recuerdo que se comentaba también de que habría pronto una Cumbre de esa organización.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (28 Jun 2015)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando la gente no comprende la diferencia entre un *depósito *y un *préstamo*. La gente cree que lo que los bancos llaman "depósitos" son en realidad depósitos. Nada más lejos de la verdad. Un timo más. ¿Y cuántos van ya?. Y la justicia ni está ni se la espera. ¿Cuándo se va a actuar contra estos estafadores profesionales?. Que la estafa es bien evidente. Que le están llamando depósito a algo que NO lo es. Que eso tiene un nombre.

La gente está tan lobotomizada que asume, como normal, estafas absolutamente flagrantes. ¿Qué es eso de que los bancos cierren el lunes y nadie se plantee meter a algún banquero en cárcel, previo embargo de todos sus bienes presentes y futuros hasta cubrir con las perdidas?. ¿Qué es eso de que el corralito es inevitable como si fuera normal que los bancos privados tengan derecho a quedarse con el dinero de los griegros antes que asumir ellos las perdidas?. ¿Qué tiene que ver el hecho de que Grecia no pueda devolver sus deudas, como país soberano, con el hecho de que un banco privado no tenga el dinero que un griegro depositó en él, creyendo que era un depósito, y no un préstamo, lo que estaba contratando con el banco?.

Toda esta locura de estafas y mentiras, unas sobre otras, asumidas como "lo normal" o "lo legal" o "lo inevitable", no puede acabar bien. Esto va a pegar un petardazo, cualquier día de estos, y la gente va a despertar, a hostia limpia, cuando la realidad se les presente, desnuda y sin avisar, delante de sus narices. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## timi (28 Jun 2015)

saludos a todos ,,,, el tema se descontrola ,,,, se dice que los bancos estarán cerrados para después del 6 de julio , casualmente el banco de los brics empieza a operar el 7 

Nothing found for Brics Bank To Commence Business On 7 July # Vzbfpnwbviu


es línea roja para la otan ,,,, opiniones ?


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Jun 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos a todos ,,,, el tema se descontrola ,,,, se dice que los bancos estarán cerrados para después del 6 de julio , casualmente el banco de los brics empieza a operar el 7
> 
> Nothing found for Brics Bank To Commence Business On 7 July # Vzbfpnwbviu
> 
> ...



Intento ser menos conspiranoico pero cuando veo estas coincidencias no puedo evitar pensar que todo está pensado como en una partida de ajedrez.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# SOY: Está claro que un buen día esto acabará "petando", pero me parece que van a optar porque sea a "cámara lenta". A fin de cuentas, lo de Grecia NO puede sorprender a nadie, vamos a no ser que sea un "indocumentado", pero creo que todo puede estar "diseñado". La última aparición "estelar" de Obama parece confirmar mis sospechas... De momento, van a provocar una fuerte sangría en cuanto habrán los mercados y es previsible que existan "bandazos" durante varios días... Aquí, van a perder los "pezqueñines" y me recuerda la "operativa" que realizó el Banco Nacional de Suiza cuando efectuó el "desenclaje" del CHF...

Todo esto debe servir de "experiencia" para aquellos que consideran que por aquí sólo andamos unos cuantos "conspiranoicos"... Algún día, quizás, esto nos pueda suceder a nosotros y, por aquí, hemos dado algunas soluciones "preventivas" y que imagino que son las mismas que habrán llevado a cabo los griegos que hoy apenas se han acercado a sus cajeros bancarios...

SOY, ya llevamos tiempo viendo diferentes "ensayos": Chipre y no hace tanto lo de la Banca Privada de Andorra y el Banco Madrid... El "paraguas" debe llevarse cuando amenaza lluvia y no dejarlo en casa pensando que no va a "descargar". Por tanto, aviso a navegantes...

# Bocanegra: No hace falta ser "conspiranoico" para observar ciertos movimientos que para su interpretación sólo precisan de "sentido común". Realmente, tampoco son tan "listos", lo único -y es lo que manda...- es que juegan con cartas "marcadas" y ellos tienen todas o ¿"casi"?...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Jun 2015)

SOY dijo:


> La gente está tan lobotomizada que asume, como normal, estafas absolutamente flagrantes.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Soy muy pesimista porque si la gente, en general, la gran mayoría, está lobotomizada, y lo está, no creo que vaya a petar nada.

De hecho, creo que junto con la estafa generalizada han implementado (por utilizar uno de sus términos) una atmósfera anestésica via televisión (y ahora Internet) que aquí no se mueve ni el apuntador. Si acaso habrá algún harto y asqueado ciudadano que en cuanto, por ejemplo, le anuncien la renta básica universal, se le bajan los humos en dos, tres, uno.

Tiempo al tiempo.

_________________

_edito para añadir:

_No nos engañemos. El personal no está cabreado por la injusticia, está cabreado porque el bolsillo está vacío y no tiene visos de llenarse. 

Los pequeños detalles hacen las grandes diferencias.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches,

A veces hay noticas positivas, parece que el estrangulamiento del crédito bancario provoca algunas respuestas no deseadas:

*Uno de cada tres euros se financia 'en la sombra' en el Viejo Continente*


Spoiler



El sistema bancario en la sombra creció un 7% en 2013 y en Europa representa ya el 34% de los activos financieros, un tamaño que entraña oportunidades y también grandes riesgos

Cerca de 75 billones de euros. Ese es el dinero que según el Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera (FEEF) movió en 2013 el conocido como shadow banking. Una cifra que superaba en aquel año la del PIB de todo el mundo y que representa más de un 56 por ciento de los activos totales de las entidades financieras convencionales. En definitiva una cantidad de dinero demasiado elevada para no conocer qué es la banca en la sombra.

Se trata de "todo proceso de financiación que se produce fuera del sistema bancario ordinario". Así lo definía el FEEF en 2011. Un concepto que incluye a los distintos tipos de fondos de inversión y a cualquier tipo de vehículo de titulización -valores que sean respaldados por activos y que transfieren el riesgo de crédito entre los inversores-. *Es decir, este concepto de sistema bancario en la sombra engloba a todo tipo de financiación que no esté incluida dentro de la primera ronda de financiación -las 3Fs (Friends, Family and Fools o Amigos, Familiares y Tontos)- ni la banca.*

Con el paso de los años, este tipo de financiación ha ido ganando peso en el mercado. La restricción del crédito bancario durante la crisis favoreció el crecimiento de la banca en la sombra. Las empresas y las familias encontraron en el shadow banking la financiación que ya no concedían los bancos tradicionales, que representaban al inicio de la crisis el 85 por ciento de los préstamos.

Según los datos del FEEF, el shadow banking creció un 7 por ciento en 2013. En Europa estos ya representan un 34 por ciento del total de los activos financieros (principalmente por la financiación a grandes empresas) y en EEUU el 33 por ciento.

*Regulación y riesgos*
Las autoridades políticas y financieras están inquietas con el crecimiento del sistema bancario en la sombra. Fuentes del mercado confirman a este periódico que altos dirigentes de España y Europa se han reunido recientemente con expertos en shadow banking para tratar de comprender los retos que entraña. 

Los expertos del sector piden supervisión, pero otras instituciones internacionales dudan si es suficiente. El FMI o las agencias de calificación han alertado de la necesidad de establecer una regulación adecuada. Empieza a ser necesaria una normativa que sirva para controlar su creci- miento: "No es un sector muy regulado" señala Josina Kamerling, Responsable de Asuntos Regulatorios de CFA Institute. "Sin embargo, yo diría que no hay que hacer una regulación estricta de la banca en la sombra, sino que se debe buscar la protección al inversor". 

El shadow banking está supliendo actividades de financiación que antes hacían los bancos. Un buen ejemplo se da en EEUU: más de la mitad de las nuevas hipotecas ya se financian en la sombra, según los datos del Instituto Americano de Empresa (AEI). Este dato refleja la vinculación que tiene ya el shadow banking con la economía real, de lo que se deriva uno de sus grandes riesgos. ¿Qué pasa si los préstamos caen en mora?

Esta pregunta enlaza con el segundo gran reto de este sector: ¿Qué protección tienen los inversores? Para vigilar los derechos de los inversores, es necesario generar información transparente para que sean conscientes de dónde están llevando su dinero. También es necesario que establezcan un supervisor para este sector, ya sea a nivel europeo o nacional. Kamerling explica que el organismo apropiado es la Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados (ESMA) "o una entidad similar.

Otro de los retos es supervisar el crecimiento del crowdfunding. Este sistema de financiación de proyectos ha pasado a convertirse en uno de los grandes proyectos de futuro del shadow banking. La última encuesta de CFA a sus miembros muestra la importancia que está adquiriendo. 

Hace un año, casi ningún socio ponía el crowdfunding entre sus preocupaciones y, en 2015, un 47 por ciento ya lo incluye.



Queda mucho por hacer y probablemente el llamado shadow banking tenga un montón de inconvenientes, pero lo primero es dejar de cavar (no depender de los papelitos del sistema financiero del BAU) y después intentar salir del agujero (no depender de papelitos de colores)

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 23:04 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> La semana pasada Grecia hizo una propuesta con algunas concesiones. Bruselas inicialmente acepto la propuesta porque son los que más tienen que perder si al final hay Grexit, pero al día siguiente vino el FMI insaciable y dio su negativa a la propuesta (quiero más, más, más) :no:.
> 
> Esto ha desembocado en una postura de fuerza de Grecia: El referéndum. El referéndum es una manera de decir "hasta aquí puedo dar y ni un paso más, y si el FMI no acepta mi propuesta de la semana pasada me voy con mi amigo Putin, y ya os apañareis entre vosotros."
> 
> ...



Sinceramente creo que todo es un paripé, sé que no gusta la opinión contraria a los pilíticos griegos (veo que muchos los ven como héroes).

Si realmente fueran quien dicen ser, lo primero que hubieran hecho al llegar al poder es pedir cuentas a los políticos anteriores y embargarles todos sus bienes, de esa manera me parecería justo decir que la deuda griega es ilegítima y pedir una quita; yo lo vería muy lógico y justo aunque me toque pagar parte de esa quita mediante mis impuestos (alguien tiene que pagar, eso de crear dinero es fácil, lo difícil es responder con bienes y productos reales esa impresión de dinero).

Sin embargo, nadie menciona a los políticos griegos que metieron al Grecia en esa inmensa deuda, ni mucho menos pedir responsabilidades; seguramente ellos ya están de puta madre en algún sitio disfrutando lo expoliado.

Por eso también a esa gente la veo como cómplice y bajo mi punto de vista, son los encargados de "calmar al ganado" ahora que las cosas se ponen chungas (y quizás sean las cabezas de turco si esto se descontrola), lo mismo creo que sucede con los "nuevos" partidos que han encontrado un nicho en España.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Aquí cada uno damos nuestra opinión y, afortunadamente, solemos argumentarla... Está claro que hay cosas de tu comentario que NO puedo suscribir y es que las cosas NO son tan fáciles de hacer. ¿O no tenemos los ejemplos de la corrupción en nuestro país?

Es sobradamente conocido que fue Samaras y su "banda", aparte de los "despropósitos" que ya estaban anclados en la Sociedad griega, quienes llevaron a su país a la ruina, falseando las cuentas del país con la connivencia con el mismo Sistema financiero que hoy quiere cobrar cuánto se les debe. Y un papel "estelar" lo tuvo Goldman Sachs y también Draghi (que entonces trabajaba ahí...). Esto es algo HARTO conocido. Ahora bien, llevar a esos tipos ante los tribunales es una utopía... Por esa regla de tres, podrías solicitar la misma e inmediata aplicación para Rajao y su "tropa". ¿No fue oinoko muy explicito recientemente al respecto?

Que no te caigan bien Tsipras y Varoufakis, aparte de los "nuevos" partidos que han aparecido en España, es evidentemente una posición personal muy respetable, más partiendo de alguien que sabe argumentar sus posiciones, pero ya sabes que a mí me caen de PUTA MADRE... pero con las naturales "reservas". Ya ves, cuestión de "gustos" o más bien de "percepciones".

Eso no quita para que "entrevea" unos posibles "acuerdos" que puedan haberse pactado entre los diferentes actores y ahí entra también la aparición del "Sheriff" americano... En fin, supongo que en los próximos días tendremos una mejor composición de lugar, pero que será de corto plazo o ¿"definitiva"? Eso último me cuesta creerlo, más por cuestiones geopolíticas que por otra causa. Sin embargo, el mal ya está hecho y el "Cáncer" está avanzando y no sólo en Grecia...

Sólo considera este "detalle": en los Presupuestos Generales de este año se indica que el Tesoro emitirá Deuda por importe de más de 245.000 milllones de Euros. Compara esto con el montante total de la Deuda griega y es que se ponen los pelos como "escarpias"...

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 00:13 ----------

Bueno, antes de ir al "sobre", tenía curiosidad por saber cómo abrían los mercados y lo previsible: Los Futuros de las Bolsas americanas desplomándose, al igual que el Euro contra todos los cruces relevantes. Los Bonos americanos "volando"... y los MPs suben, pero de forma muy tímida, algo "extraño" y que debiera "corregirse" a lo largo de la sesión, vamos si es que queda algo de "lógica"...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rescate de Grecia: Grecia sin salida y España, ¿cuándo?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

A estas horas, lo de la "lógica" vamos a dejarlo estar... Los MPs. sólo experimentan una muy débil subida: el Oro a $1178,70 y la Plata a $15,843... No sé "porqué", pero los "metaleros" deberemos seguir creyendo en nuestros postulados y el tiempo -¿Cúanto?- ya nos dará o quitará la razón, aunque dependiendo de los "plazos" ni eso... O, al menos, espero que ese sea mi caso.

Por lo demás, viendo las reacciones de los distintos mercados, parece como si se esperase un "acuerdo" en relación al tema del país heleno. Falta saber si será en cuestión de días o unas pocas semanas más... para seguramente reeditar la historia al poco tiempo. Lógicamente, todo esto ya deben tenerlo "contemplado" desde hace bastantes años y me refiero a los que cortan el bacalao...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Y mientras estamos distraídos en la saga griega el Banco de Pagos Internacionales avisa:

*El BPI advierte sobre los bajos tipos de interés: el riesgo de que “lo impensable se convierta en rutina”*








Spoiler



Y mientras estamos distraídos en la saga griega el Banco de Pagos Internacionales avisa:

El Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI) ha advertido del riesgo que representa que “lo impensable se convierta en rutina” en referencia al “desarreglo” que presenta actualmente la economía mundial y que se ve reflejado en unos tipos de interés históricamente bajos.

En la 85 edición de su informe anual, el BPI destaca que las tasas de interés se han mantenido “extraordinariamente bajas” en todo el mundo durante un periodo “excepcionalmente largo”, tanto en términos nominales como ajustadas por la inflación y en comparación con cualquier parámetro de referencia.

En su opinión, este es el síntoma “más palpable” de un desarreglo más amplio en la economía mundial, ya que la expansión económica está desequilibrada, las cargas de la deuda y los riesgos financieros son aún demasiado elevados, el crecimiento de la productividad es demasiado lento y el margen de maniobra de la política macroeconómica es demasiado limitado.

En este sentido, añade que este desarreglo se ha demostrado “cada vez más difícil de comprender”, pero argumenta que puede deberse en gran medida a la incapacidad para dar respuesta a los auges y contracciones financieros que “dejan heridas profundas y duraderas en la economía”.

El BPI advierte de que en el largo plazo podría enquistarse la inestabilidad y la debilidad crónica. “El riesgo ahora es que lo impensable se convierta en rutina y empiece a percibirse como la nueva norma”, incide.








Un sólo gráfico para explicarnos que llevamos décadas con un modelo de crecimiento basado en aumentar la deuda,


Spoiler



modelo que sólo se hace aparentemente sostenible con bajadas artificiales de los tipos de interés. Si algún día los tipos de interés vuelen a los niveles que serían lógicos para semejantes volúmenes de deuda el sistema se derrumba en un día.

*CRITICAS A LAS POLÍTICAS ADOPTADAS.*
El organismo critica que a nivel nacional las políticas se han centrado principalmente en estabilizar el crecimiento y la inflación a corto plazo, perdiendo de vista los ciclos de auge y contracción financieros que avanzan con más lentitud, “pero son más costosos”.

Al mismo tiempo, afirma que el sistema monetario y financiero internacional ha diseminado las favorables condiciones monetarias y financieras de las principales economías hacia otras, a través de las presiones sobre el tipo de cambio y los flujos de capitales, favoreciendo la acumulación de vulnerabilidades financieras. “Se corre el riesgo de que esto sea pan para hoy y hambre para mañana”, avisa.

En este contexto, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales aboga por llevar a cabo un triple reequilibrio de los marcos de política a escala nacional e internacional para subsanar estas deficiencias.

En concreto, reclama pasar de “ilusorios ajustes macroeconómicos cortoplacistas” a estrategias a medio plazo; de la excesiva atención al crecimiento económico y la inflación a corto plazo a una respuesta más sistemática ante ciclos financieros de avance más lento; y de la estrecha doctrina de mantener cada cual su casa en orden a otra que reconozca los costes de la interacción entre políticas exclusivamente centradas en el propio país.

Además, considera que en este reajuste será fundamental recurrir menos a las políticas de gestión de la demanda y más a las políticas estructurales, con el fin de abandonar el modelo de crecimiento basado en el endeudamiento, que ha actuado como sustituto político y social de reformas orientadas a fomentar la productividad.

“El beneficio derivado de los menores precios del petróleo brinda una oportunidad que no debe dejarse escapar”, señala el BPI, quien incide en que la política monetaria se ha sobrecargado durante demasiado tiempo y, aunque debe ser parte de la respuesta, no puede ser la única.

Si os asusta lo que está pasando en Grecia y queréis emociones más fuertes *os recomiendo leer el informe del BIS.*


Después no digáis dentro de unos años que nadie lo vio venir

Una cosa lleva a la otra:
*Another year of monetary policy accommodation*
Monetary policy continued to be exceptionally accommodative, with many authorities easing or delaying tightening. For some central banks, the ultra-low policy rate environment was reinforced with large-scale asset purchase programmes. In the major advanced economies, central banks pursued significantly divergent policy trajectories, but all remained concerned about the dangers of inflation running well below inflation objectives. In most other economies, inflation rates deviated from targets, being surprisingly low for some and high for others. The deviation of inflation from expected levels and questions surrounding the sources of price changes underscore an incomplete understanding of the inflation process, especially regarding its medium- and long-term drivers. At the same time, signs of growing financial imbalances around the globe highlight the risks of accommodative monetary policies. The persistence of those policies since the crisis casts doubt on the suitability of current monetary policy frameworks and suggests that resolving the tension between price stability and financial stability is the key challenge. This puts a premium on accounting for financial stability concerns much more systematically in monetary policy frameworks.


Spoiler



Monetary policy continued to be exceptionally accommodative over the past year. Many authorities eased further or delayed tightening. Central bank balance sheets remained at unprecedentedly high levels; and they grew even larger in several jurisdictions where the ultra-low policy rate environment was reinforced with large purchases of domestic and foreign assets. 

Monetary policies in the major advanced economies diverged, as the US economy strengthened relative to the euro area and Japan. But sharp declines in the prices of oil and other commodities and continued weakness in the growth of wages heightened concerns about the persistence of below-target inflation and at times even the dangers of deflation. 

The differing cyclical positions of the major advanced economies and the associated exchange rate shifts complicated policy choices for other advanced economies as well as for emerging market economies. Inflation outturns were quite diverse: many central banks were combating low inflation while a smaller number faced the opposite problem. The deviation of inflation from expected levels and questions surrounding the supposed drivers of price changes underscored uncertainties about the inflation process. For some economies, the strong appreciation of their currencies against the euro and the yen reinforced growing disinflation pressures. The reduction in policy rates, in a few cases to negative levels, further raised financial vulnerabilities. The lower bound for policy rates, and financial stability considerations, limited the scope for further easing. 

Another year of exceptionally expansionary monetary policy raises the question of whether existing policy frameworks are fit for their intended purpose. Historically high debt levels and signs of financial imbalances point to an increasing tension between price stability and financial stability. Against the backdrop of divergent monetary policies, the risk of competitive easing should not be underestimated (see also Chapter V). 

This chapter first reviews the past year's developments in monetary policy. It then assesses what is known and what is not known about the inflation process and explores the degree to which monetary policy frameworks could be adjusted to more systematically incorporate financial stability considerations. 

*Recent monetary policy developments* 
Monetary policy remained exceptionally easy in most economies in the period under review. The sharp drop in oil prices, alongside smaller declines for other commodity prices, pushed down inflation (Graph IV.1, left-hand panel). Lower inflation and the slowdown in economic activity led most central banks to cut policy rates (Graph IV.1, centre panel). Central bank balance sheets in the aggregate continued to grow in domestic currency terms and were around record highs in US dollar terms despite the dollar's appreciation (Graph IV.1, right-hand panel). A small number of emerging market economies raised rates, some to fight sharp depreciation pressures on their currencies. 

The divergence of policy trajectories in the major advanced economies was a prominent theme during the year. The Federal Reserve kept its policy rate unchanged at 0-0.25% (Graph IV.2, left-hand panel) and concluded its two-year asset purchase programme in October (Graph IV.2, centre panel). The decision to end the programme after purchasing about $1.6 trillion of government bonds and mortgage-backed securities reflected a better outlook for the labour market and the economy more broadly. The Federal Reserve also indicated that it would be likely to start raising its policy rate before the end of 2015. 





In contrast, the ECB eased policy further to address concerns about the risks of prolonged low inflation, including a downward drift in longer-term inflation expectations. In September 2014, the ECB cut the rate on the deposit facility further below zero (-0.2%). In early 2015, it launched a large-scale asset purchase programme. Aimed at acquiring a monthly average of €60 billion in public and private sector securities, the programme was slated to last at least until end-September 2016 and until inflation was consistent with achieving the ECB's inflation objective of less than, but close to, 2% over the medium term. 

The Bank of Japan also sharply expanded its asset purchase programme, as the prospect of achieving its 2% inflation objective had become more challenging. It raised the target for the annual expansion of the money base under the quantitative and qualitative easing programme (QQE) by ¥10-20 trillion, to ¥80 trillion. It also shifted purchases to longer maturities to compress bond yields. As a result, its balance sheet grew to around 65% of GDP in early 2015, up from 35% at the programme's start in April 2013. 

The extraordinary degree of monetary accommodation in the major advanced economies is highlighted by very low inflation-adjusted interest rates at short and long horizons. Real policy interest rates calculated using core inflation (headline consumer price inflation excluding food and energy) remained well below zero (Graph IV.2, right-hand panel). Long-term government bond yields were also below inflation in many economies. Forward curves for policy rates indicated that markets expected this highly unusual environment to persist for quite some time. 





Central banks outside of the major advanced economies were left to factor these very accommodative, but increasingly divergent, monetary policies into their own policy decisions. The divergence raised the spectre of sharp shifts in exchange rates. At the same time, the drop in commodity prices lowered inflation pressures around the globe. Against this backdrop, most central banks eased policy (Graph IV.3, left-hand panel). As a result, policy rates generally continued to be well below historical norms and even negative in several economies (Graph IV.3, right-hand panel). 

The reasons behind the policy decisions varied. Many central banks eased policy aggressively given concerns about very low inflation or deflation, or exchange rate developments. In particular, the central banks of Denmark, Sweden and Switzerland pushed down their policy rates well into negative territory. The negative rate in Denmark helped ease pressure on its exchange rate peg to the euro. The Swiss National Bank abandoned its exchange rate floor against the euro when its balance sheet approached 90% of GDP; the negative policy rate helped mitigate the impact of the appreciation pressures on the currency. 

With inflation and its policy rate around zero, the Czech National Bank reiterated its commitment to an accommodative stance and to maintaining its exchange rate floor until the second half of 2016. The central banks in Hungary and Poland eased policy as they experienced deflation despite strong real economic activity. The Bank of Thailand reduced its policy rate as inflation turned negative, and the Bank of Korea cut its policy rate to a historical low as inflation fell towards zero. 

Central banks in a number of commodity exporting economies also cut policy rates. Among them, the central banks in Australia, Canada and Norway eased as inflation declined along with commodity prices, even though core inflation remained close to target. They also faced the prospect of weaker economic activity as commodity-producing sectors were adversely affected, despite some offset from currency depreciation. The central banks of New Zealand and South Africa tightened policy in mid-2014 in response to higher inflation prospects; thereafter, they kept rates unchanged as inflation pressures eased and, in New Zealand, because of concerns about the implications of the strength of the exchange rate. 





In contrast, commodity-exporting economies in Latin America faced inflation pressures (Graph IV.4, left-hand panel). In much of the region, inflation was above target in 2014 and was forecast to remain high. Even so, the central banks of Chile and Peru lowered rates in the second half of 2014 as the drop in metal and oil prices heralded weaker price pressures and slower growth. In Mexico, where inflation was running in the middle of its target range, rates were kept unchanged. The central bank of Colombia raised rates to address high inflation. In Brazil, rising inflation and concerns about the stability of capital flows caused the central bank to tighten policy significantly despite weak output. 

In China and India, the central banks eased, but policy rates were still close to recent historical norms. China's central bank cut interest rates and reduced required reserve ratios to counter a slowing pace of economic activity. The growth of monetary and credit aggregates had slowed modestly, in part as a result of tighter regulation of shadow banking. The easing in India came against the backdrop of a deceleration of inflation from a high single digit pace, strong economic growth, and an improved fiscal situation. The authorities in India also announced a new monetary policy framework agreement, with a 4% target for consumer price inflation from early 2016 onwards. 

On balance, last year's monetary policy developments outside the major advanced economies appear to have been driven mainly by inflation and exchange rate developments (Graph IV.4, right-hand panel). Economies with inflation running well above target felt stronger currency depreciation pressures and had a tighter policy stance than would otherwise be implied by domestic inflation and output developments alone. The converse was true for those facing currency appreciation pressures. 

Finally, signs of financial imbalances (Chapter III) are presenting many of these economies with financial stability concerns. Since the Great Financial Crisis, deleveraging has progressed in some economies, but in others, housing prices and debt remain very high and in many cases have grown further. Post-crisis developments in credit and asset prices have featured prominently in central bank communications, and many central banks have highlighted the risk that low policy rates might contribute to the build-up of financial imbalances. Overall, however, short-term macroeconomic factors have been the dominant justification for policy decisions; financial developments have been far less prominent. 





*What drives inflation? *
In many economies, inflation fell during the past year from already low levels. These recent changes in headline inflation largely reflected volatile fluctuations in oil and food prices and exchange rates, factors that are often considered short-term (or proximate) drivers of inflation. Core inflation, which excludes food and energy prices, has been relatively low for some time, which raises important questions about the effects of other drivers of inflation, namely the medium-term (or cyclical) and long-term (or secular) drivers. Despite decades of research and experience, the inflation effects of the cyclical and secular drivers remain much less clear than those of the proximate drivers. 

*Proximate drivers *
The short-term effect of commodity prices and exchange rates on inflation is generally well understood. Energy is given a large weight in the consumer price index (CPI) of various countries, so changes in energy prices have a strong and immediate impact on headline inflation. The price of energy can change markedly over short periods, as it did in the past year. Changes in food prices tend to be less volatile but can still have a significant effect, especially in emerging market economies, where food accounts for a larger share of the basket of goods and services that make up the CPI. 

The degree to which changes in commodity prices pass through to other prices has declined over time. In the 1970s and 1980s, for example, increases in oil prices led to price increases for other goods, thereby tending to raise core inflation and inflation expectations. In the past two decades, however, these so-called "second-round" price effects on core inflation have become much more muted (Graph IV.5, left-hand panel) even as the effect of commodity prices on overall inflation has grown (Graph IV.5, centre panel). 

Changes in exchange rates are also an important proximate driver of headline and core inflation. Imported items, or those that are subject to international competition, represent a large share of CPI baskets. Because the price of many of these items is set in global markets, changes in the exchange rate affect domestic costs. 

Despite the increasing share of tradable items in the CPI over the past couple of decades, exchange rate pass-through to both headline and core inflation has declined (Graph IV.5, right-hand panel). Several factors appear to have contributed to this decline. One is better-anchored inflation expectations. With inflation low and stable, firms and households are less likely to expect central banks to accommodate exchange rate movements that would lead to persistent deviations of inflation from target. Evidence points to some additional factors that may be reducing the pass-through effect of exchange rate changes: the advent of integrated supply chains, which give multinational firms a greater ability to absorb exchange rate changes; easier access to cheaper hedging; and a shift in the composition of imports towards items, such as manufactured goods, whose prices display a lower pass-through. 





*Cyclical drivers *
The relationship between inflation and the business cycle, captured by measures of economic slack such as the unemployment gap, rests on strong theoretical foundations. However, the empirical relationship is generally far weaker and has been evolving along with changes in the global economy and financial system. For example, the post-crisis behaviour of inflation highlights the sometimes tenuous link between inflation and economic slack. Inflation was stronger than expected in 2010-11, given the severity of the crisis and the recession-induced excess capacity. Later on, even as labour markets strengthened and the global economy continued recovering, core inflation in many advanced and emerging market economies was either falling or running below central bank objectives. 

The weakness of the empirical link between inflation and the business cycle has a number of explanations. First, spare capacity may be mismeasured, as it is not directly observed and must be estimated. For example, in the labour market, the unemployment rate is observable, but cyclical or structural changes in labour force participation can alter the unobserved effective amount of underutilised labour. Second, different methodologies and assumptions for estimating economic slack in the labour market or in the economy as a whole can produce quite different results. Third, many measures of spare capacity are subject to real-time errors, and so a clear picture of slack at a given time may become possible only at a much later date. 

At the same time, evidence - often underappreciated - increasingly indicates that inflation now responds less to domestic cyclical activity and more to global movements than it has in the past. For example, the global output gap (Graph IV.6, left-hand panel) appears to have become more important in driving inflation. In fact, the effect of global spare capacity is now estimated to be larger than that of domestic spare capacity (see the 84th Annual Report). 1 Similarly, the post-crisis share of cross-country inflation explained by a single common factor has increased, a development seemingly unforeseen in private sector forecasts (Graph IV.6, centre panel). In other words, global drivers of inflation are apparently becoming more important, but they are not particularly well understood. 

The higher responsiveness of inflation to global conditions reflects several factors, including the greater integration of product and factor markets. And since this greater integration can influence the pricing power of domestic producers and the bargaining power of workers, the effect of global conditions on inflation goes well beyond their direct impact through import prices. 

The effect of common global trends is also visible in labour markets. Domestic unit labour costs have become more correlated across economies even outside of recessionary periods (Graph IV.6, right-hand panel). This development is consistent with evidence that inflation has become less sensitive to changes in spare domestic capacity or, in other words, with evidence that domestically oriented Phillips curves have become flatter. 

Uncertainty about the link between inflation and domestic spare capacity suggests greater risks for monetary policymaking: central banks may miscalibrate their policy if they place too much weight on past correlations that underestimate the role of global factors. 





*Secular drivers *
Understanding the effects of the secular (or long-term) drivers of inflation is critical to assessing inflation trends. The main secular drivers are inflation expectations, wage trends, globalisation and technology. Arguably, these drivers have generally had a disinflationary impact, although their strength has been subject to considerable debate. Each of these drivers has been influenced by a range of policy choices and structural changes. 

Inflation expectations have drifted down as monetary policy regimes have successfully become more focused on inflation control. Indeed, long-term inflation expectations are now tightly aligned with central banks' explicit objectives (Graph IV.7, left-hand panel). The attainment of low, well-anchored inflation expectations has been seen as a key achievement, especially because they influence longer-run pricing decisions and contract setting. 

Nonetheless, the understanding of what determines inflation expectations is still incomplete and continues to evolve. For example, a current concern is that inflation expectations may have become less well anchored, especially in economies with a policy rate near the effective lower bound, slow growth, and inflation running persistently below target. In advanced economies, inflation expectations have seemingly become more sensitive to short-term inflation (Graph IV.7, right-hand panel). This behaviour appears to be consistent with the research, which generally finds that while inflation expectations are influenced by central bank objectives, they are also affected by past inflation. However, this backward-looking element of long-term inflation expectations has historically tended to respond rather slowly to changes in inflation. 





The measurement of inflation expectations is also subject to considerable uncertainty. Questions remain about whether financial-market-based measures accurately reflect changing inflation expectations or whether these measures are distorted by spurious market-specific factors (Chapter II). Moreover, the inflation expectations of firms and workers are likely to be more relevant in price determination than those of professional forecasters. Unfortunately, measures for firms and workers are not always available, and when they are, they often are of questionably quality and display significant volatility. 

Wage trends have also changed over recent decades. For example, the indexation of wages to inflation is much less prevalent now than it was in the 1970s, which accounts for some reduction in inflation persistence. Wage dynamics have also changed as a result of increased labour competition in advanced economies. The competition initially came from the greater integration of low-cost emerging market economies (including formerly state-controlled economies) into the global trading system. The competition spread and intensified as global integration strengthened and the range of goods and services that could be traded internationally widened, in part as a result of new technologies (eg via outsourcing). This partly explains why, for a number of advanced economies, labour's share of national income has declined steadily over the past 25 years. More generally, technological advances that have allowed the direct substitution of capital for labour have played a similar role. Think, for instance, of computers, software and robotics automating previously manual processes. 

The emergence of cheaper competitors has made labour and product markets much more contestable. Accordingly, the pricing power of the more expensive producers and the bargaining power of labour have been reduced - disinflationary forces whose effects go well beyond those suggested by the increase in global trade and integration. Thus, globalisation and technological change together have contributed to persistent, if hard to measure, disinflationary tail winds. 

In sum, various inflation drivers have been shaping the inflation process in ways that at times have been difficult to fully understand. The heightened uncertainty has naturally carried over to inflation forecasting. 2 While the quantitative importance of the proximate drivers of inflation is relatively well understood, they can change unpredictably. There is considerable uncertainty about the overall impact of cyclical and secular factors, even as the relevance of global factors is rising relative to domestic ones. The uncertainties inevitably complicate policy, especially in frameworks that are tightly defined around inflation targets over short horizons. 

Integrating financial stability concerns into monetary policy frameworks 
The persistence of exceptionally easy monetary policy some eight years after the eruption of the financial crisis raises questions about its efficacy and, ultimately, about the suitability of current monetary policy frameworks. To be sure, price stability remains the cornerstone of monetary policy. However, the nature of the risks to price stability has been evolving. Worries over high inflation have been replaced of late with concerns about very low inflation and possibly deflation even in the context of high and rising debt and frothy asset prices. In this environment, resolving the tension between price stability and financial stability is the key challenge if economies are to avoid the problems that arose before the financial crisis. That is, can central banks preserve price stability while more systematically accounting for financial stability considerations? 

One lesson from the financial crisis is that ignoring the financial cycle can be very costly. In the run-up to the crisis, credit and asset prices soared even as inflation remained low and stable. Since the crisis, similar patterns have again emerged in some economies (Graph IV.8 and Chapter III). The pre-crisis experience illustrated that financial vulnerabilities can build up even when inflation is quiescent. Low inflation can provide a false signal of overall economic stability. 

Despite the recent experience, the role of financial stability concerns in monetary policy is still subject to major disagreements. A common view is that macroprudential policies should be the first line of defence against financial imbalances; monetary policy should simply be a backstop, responding to financial stability concerns only after macroprudential policies have done all they can. 

This view is supported by a sort of separation principle. Only macroprudential tools (eg loan-to-value ratios, countercyclical capital buffers, etc) are to be used against slow-moving financial booms and busts; monetary policy would then be left to focus on its traditional countercyclical role of managing inflation and business fluctuations. 





The separation principle is intuitively appealing and has the merit of simplifying policy assignments; but it becomes less compelling if one considers the way in which macroprudential policy and monetary policy jointly influence financial activity. Box IV.A highlights the close interrelationship between macroprudential and monetary policies as well as the similarity in their transmission mechanisms. To be sure, their reach differs markedly. But both of them fundamentally influence funding costs and risk-taking, which in turn affect credit, asset prices and the macroeconomy. 

Moreover, while assessments differ, the experience with macroprudential tools is, on balance, not very supportive of the separation principle. It is not clear that targeted macroprudential tools can be as effective as policy rates in preventing excessive risk-taking in all parts of the financial system. The policy rate is the key determinant of the universal price of leverage in a given currency; it affects all financing in the economy and is not susceptible to regulatory arbitrage. In this sense, policy interest rates are more blunt but have a more pervasive effect. In light of this, the exclusive reliance on macroprudential tools to tame financial booms and busts is risky - all the more so if monetary and prudential tools are pulling in opposite directions. Experience suggests that the two sets of tools are most effective when used as complements, leveraging each other's strengths. 

A recent empirical analysis indicates the potential usefulness of monetary policy in this context (Box IV.B). Policy rates appear to have a significant effect on credit and asset prices, especially property prices. And this effect seems to have been growing since the mid-1980s, following financial liberalisation. It is no coincidence that the amplitude and length of financial cycles has considerably increased since then (see the 84th Annual Report). Moreover, the same analysis finds that, after explicitly accounting for the effect on credit and property prices, monetary policy has had a reduced effect on output. Together, these findings suggest that a monetary policy focused on managing near-term inflation and output may do so at the cost of higher fluctuations in credit and asset prices than in the past. 

A common argument against using monetary policy to address financial stability concerns is the lack of good metrics with which to track the financial cycle and financial stability risks more generally. The problem is indeed serious, but the past decade has seen considerable progress in devising and improving such metrics. One practical approach has been to track credit and asset price trends. More generally, the challenge is not specific to monetary policy. And the very establishment of macroprudential policy frameworks, in which central banks often play a key role, is predicated on the presumption that the need for good metrics can be tackled successfully. 



> *Box IV.A *
> *Monetary policy and macroprudential policy: complements or substitutes?*
> Macroprudential policies aim to (i) strengthen the resilience of the financial system and (ii) mitigate financial booms and subsequent busts. How well do macroprudential policies interact with monetary policy in addressing the second of these two concerns?
> 
> ...



At the same time, the difficulties with the more familiar yardsticks used in the pursuit of price stability should not be underestimated. Economic slack and inflation expectations are not observed directly; they have to be estimated, and the estimates are subject to considerable uncertainty and bias. In fact, recent evidence suggests that using information about the financial cycle, such as the behaviour of credit and property prices, can produce better estimates of potential output and underlying slack in real time than traditional methodologies, which often draw on the behaviour of inflation (Box IV.C). Indeed, ahead of the financial crisis, the methodologies widely used in policymaking generally failed to detect that output was above its sustainable level. Estimates that take the boom in credit and property prices into account can help to correct this bias. 

By the same token, metrics informed by the state of the financial cycle may also help calibrate monetary policy, even though this will necessarily be a matter of trial and error. As outlined in Chapter I, a general strategy would call for more deliberate and persistent monetary policy tightening during financial booms, even if near-term inflation is low or declining. All else equal, Taylor rules not adjusted for the state of the financial cycle could set a sort of lower bound, as they have been calibrated with inflation, not financial imbalances, in mind (Box IV.C). During financial busts, the strategy would be to ease less aggressively and persistently. The restraint in easing would reflect the weaker influence of expansionary monetary policy when (i) the financial system is impaired, (ii) the private sector has taken on too much debt and (iii) the misallocation of resources accumulated during the boom weighs on potential output (Chapters I and III and the 84th Annual Report). And this approach would also reflect the understanding that forceful easing with limited effectiveness produces unintended effects on the financial system and the economy, domestically and internationally (Chapters III, V and VI). Calibration issues would loom large, but - as in the pursuit of price stability, and especially until sufficient experience is accumulated - there is no alternative to gradual experimentation. 



> *Box IV.B *
> *Monetary transmission to output, credit and asset prices *
> After the Great Inflation of the 1970s, economies and financial systems worldwide changed markedly. Low inflation rates became the norm in many countries, and financial liberalisation and globalisation progressed rapidly. In particular, housing finance arrangements evolved substantially and have become more integrated with capital markets through the spreading of securitisation, rising loan-to-value ratios and the advent of credit tied to home equity. Also, bond markets have deepened, facilitating firms' access to capital market funding, and financial globalisation has considerably broadened the investor base. As a result, the level of debt relative to income has risen significantly. Moreover, non-bank lenders are a much larger source of credit, and more debt is in the form of mortgages.
> 
> ...



A more challenging concern is how best to balance the possible trade-offs between financial stability and macroeconomic stabilisation, ie price stability and near-term output stabilisation. To some extent, this is an issue of the relevant policy horizon. Financial vulnerabilities take considerable time to build up. And as witnessed in the aftermath of the financial crisis, a financial bust has long-lasting debilitating effects on the macroeconomy, including possibly for inflation. Hence, extending the horizon beyond the traditional two to three years helps reconcile financial stability with traditional objectives. After all, financial instability is a concern precisely because of the damage it imposes on the real economy. Given the uncertainties embedded in longer-term forecasts, the extension of the horizon should not be interpreted as extending point forecasts. Rather, it is intended as a means to examine more systematically the risks to the outlook posed by financial factors, given their longer fuse. 

Even so, when it comes to tolerating deviations of inflation from objectives, the issue remains, how long is too long? The post-crisis period has shown that persistent disinflation, and even deflation, can go hand in hand with worrying booms in asset prices and credit. To be sure, this constellation is by no means unprecedented and was rather common during the era of the gold standard. Most famously, it prevailed during the 1920s, ahead of the Great Depression in the United States. But the constellation was far less common in the post-World War II, inflation-prone period and emerged again only after inflation came under tighter control. 

Two well founded concerns, one specific and one more general, have discouraged policymakers from tolerating persistent deviations of inflation from numerical objectives. 

The specific concern is deflation risk. Much of the recent policy debate has been predicated on the assumption that all deflations are pernicious and cause great economic damage. The sense is that a drop in aggregate prices will likely trigger a deflationary spiral. Output will fall and - especially if interest rates are stuck at the zero lower bound - expectations of continued price declines will raise inflation-adjusted interest rates, further depressing aggregate demand and output. 

However, the historical record on the output costs of deflation is at odds with this widespread perception. The asserted link between deflation and subpar economic activity is actually rather weak and derives largely from the unique experience of the Great Depression. In fact, the evidence suggests that output is more closely linked to asset prices, especially property prices. Once asset prices are taken into account, the link between output and price deflation in goods and services becomes even weaker. In a review of the international experience since 1870, the link is evident only in the interwar years (Graph IV.9, third panel). Moreover, further analysis indicates that the really damaging interaction has not been between deflation and debt - so- called debt deflation - but between debt and declines in property prices. 





This record also suggests that the costs of deflation may depend on its drivers. Deflation may indeed be a sign of sharp and persistent declines in demand, in which case it would coincide with economic weakness. But if deflation is driven by supply-side improvements, such as globalisation, greater competition or technological forces, output would tend to rise alongside real incomes, lifting living standards. And if deflation results from one-off price adjustments, such as a fall in commodity prices, it is also likely to be transitory. 

This analysis indicates that the central bank's response to deflation risks needs to consider not only the sources of price pressures, but also the policy's effectiveness. Paradoxically, an aggressive response to avert a supply side-driven or temporary deflation could prove counterproductive in the longer run. It could be conducive to financial booms whose bust could seriously damage the economy as well as induce unwelcome disinflation down the road. 

The more general concern about inflation deviating from target has to do with the loss of credibility and, ultimately, with mandates. Persistent deviations of inflation from the numerical objective may indeed undermine the central bank's credibility. If so, then the policy framework should explicitly provide for tolerance of such deviations when required to achieve longer-term objectives. 

Much less clear, however, is whether allowing greater tolerance would require a reconsideration of mandates, which often are general enough and subject to varying interpretations. In particular, sustainable price stability, or macroeconomic stability more broadly, can be thought of as implicitly encapsulating financial stability, given the huge economic distortions and output losses associated with financial crises. But if revisiting mandates becomes necessary in some cases, it would need to be done with great care, as the process could lead to political economy pressures with unwelcome results. 



> *Box IV.C*
> 
> *Measuring potential output using information about the financial cycle*
> The concept of potential output refers to the level of output produced when available resources, including labour and capital, are fully and sustainably employed. Deviations of actual output from potential - the so-called output gap - gauge the degree of slack in the economy. Potential output, which cannot be observed directly, is typically estimated with econometric techniques.
> ...



This suggests that the first priority should be (i) to use the existing room for manoeuvre as much as possible and (ii) to build a constituency for a more systematic incorporation along the lines described above. In time, further and more fundamental adjustments to monetary policy frameworks could be considered. 

On balance, arguments against incorporating financial stability considerations more systematically into monetary policy are based on valid concerns but are not fully convincing. In particular, the arguments tend to overestimate how much is known about the inflation process and to underestimate how much has been learned about financial instability. They may also tend to put too much faith in the ability of monetary policy to influence, and even fine-tune, inflation relative to its ability to influence financial, and hence macroeconomic, stability over the medium term. 

If the ultimate criterion for a successful monetary policy is to promote sustainable economic growth and, in the process, help avoid major macroeconomic damage, then a rebalancing of policy priorities towards greater attention to financial stability would seem justified. The rebalancing would also take monetary policy closer to its historical origin and function. 3 The challenges involved should not be underestimated. They raise tough questions. But relying exclusively on macroprudential tools to address financial instability may not be sufficiently prudent. 

_1.- See also C Borio and A Filardo, "Globalisation and inflation: new cross- country evidence on the global determinants of domestic inflation", BIS Working Papers, no 227, May 2007. 

2.- Many central banks publish ranges around their inflation forecasts, often derived from their historical forecast errors. These ranges generally suggest odds of only three-in-four that inflation will be within a 2 percentage point interval at a one- year horizon. At longer horizons, the uncertainty tends to be even larger. 

3.- See C Borio, "Monetary policy and financial stability: what role in prevention and recovery?", BIS Working Papers, no 440, January 2014._ 
*FULL TEXT (PDF)*



Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## Flip (29 Jun 2015)

Sois muy alarmistas,… la deuda no existe es un apunte contable en una maquina 

No os preocupéis por el tema de grecia Grecia no saldrá del euro. Momento para entrar en bolsa a por el rebote 
China no puede permitirse el pinchazo de la burbuja de bolsa por lo que bajaran los tipos e inundaran el mercado de liquidez con tal de evitar el “Social Unrest” 
Grecia celebrará el domingo un referéndum sobre la propuesta de asistencia de CE/BCE/FMI (extender el actual programa en 16.300M) sencillamente porque si el Gobierno actual lo aceptase, caería. Los Grecia no saldrá del euro por varias Geoestrategia. Estados Unidos no permitirá que Grecia entre en la órbita de influencia de Rusia, 
Lo más probable es que los plazos de vencimiento pasen de 5-10 años a 50-100 años 

El mad max no interesa a nadie


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Jun 2015)

*Fernando*.- ahí está el tema, ves como una utopía el llevar a los políticos a los tribunales, sin embargo crees que los nuevos cambiarán las cosas; para mí es un claro indicador de que tanto nuevos como viejos están en el mismo juego y básicamente las cosas no cambiarán nada, podrán cambiar el tono, las palabras, las pintas, etc. en fin cualquier cosa para que los inconformes se conformen. 

Y no sólo se debería llevar a los tribunales al rajao, sino también a sus antecesores (como mínimo hasta el golfo que pregonaba "NO a la OTAN" -curiosamente con esa promesa obtuvo muchos votos-).

*Flip*.- Que el dinero haya salido de la nada no significa que la deuda no exista, lo ves en las calles y en las prestaciones sociales que poco a poco vas perdiendo, igual te darás cuenta cuando tu sufras la "crisis" en tus carnes (no te lo deseo), posiblemente vivas en una burbuja de todo va bien, pero creeme, todos de una u otra forma la estamos sufriendo o la sufriremos.

A mí no me preocupa si Grecia se queda o no en el euro, eso son minucias comparado con el gran tsunami que se nos viene encima.

Lo de no permitir caer lo vengo escuchando desde el 2007 cuando mencioné a unos conocidos de que podría haber corralitos en Europa, a lo cual me respondieron que eso era para países tercemundistas porque esto es Europa y no se permitirá.

Está claro que las patadas hacia adelante son lo único que pueden hacer y es lo que ocasiona que vaya aguantando el chiringuito, pero piensa en que la pelota cada vez es más grande y en cada patada cuesta más moverla, llegará un día en que no haya unas piernas lo suficientemente grandes que puedan patear esa pelota y no la podrán mover, ¿y entonces, que?

La bolsa, toda tuya, espero y te forres.

Pasando a otro punto, los problemas siguen y la hoja de ruta continúa su curso:
*España negocia con Francia una firma que asuma el 'agujero' del AVE de ACS*
_TP Ferro, la concesionaria del grupo de Florentino Pérez y Eiffage, entra en concurso el 19 de julio
La alternativa es que Adif se haga cargo de la línea en territorio español y RFF en el francés _


Spoiler



El día D está cada vez más cerca. TP Ferro, la sociedad que participan al 50 por ciento ACS y la constructora gala Eiffage y que es responsable de la gestión de los trenes de alta velocidad que unen España y Francia entre las estaciones de Figueras y Perpignan, declarará, salvo sorpresa mayúscula, el concurso de acreedores el próximo 19 de julio, una vez transcurridos los cuatro meses desde que presentó el preconcurso voluntario en un juzgado de Gerona.

Las posiciones de la empresa y de los fondos de inversión y entidades financieras tenedoras de la deuda, que alcanza los 428 millones de euros, siguen muy alejadas y todas las fuentes consultadas dan por "imposible" el acuerdo. En este escenario, la pelota pasará al tejado de los gobiernos de España y Francia, que en virtud de la responsabilidad patrimonial de la administración (RPA) tendrán que salir al rescate de la concesión. 

Según fuentes gubernamentales consultadas por este diario, España y Francia negocian desde hace varias semanas dos alternativas. Por un lado, estudian la creación de una sociedad económico-financiera de capital público que se haría cargo de la gestión del AVE entre ambos países. Esta vía es la preferida por el Ejecutivo francés. La otra opción es que Adif asuma la concesión en las líneas del territorio español y que la RFF, el gestor ferroviario galo, haga lo propio en Francia. En este caso, existen "complicaciones derivadas de los protocolos de seguridad", explican estas fuentes. 

Las dos soluciones, en todo caso, obligan a los Estados a enfrentar una deuda millonaria que repercutiría en el déficit público. Algunas fuentes señalan que a España le correspondería cerca del 60 por ciento del endeudamiento, es decir, más de 255 millones. Para Francia, el importe superaría ligeramente los 170 millones. No obstante, otras fuentes se remiten a la proporción al 50 por ciento de la participación de las constructoras, lo que supondría 214 millones para cada país.

Una factura que Mariano Rajoy y François Hollande no están por la labor de afrontar. "Es imposible porque no tenemos ese dinero" asegura un alto cargo del Ejecutivo español. No en vano, hace poco más de tres meses, ambos gobiernos se negaron a aportar los 100 millones de euros -50 millones cada uno- que los fondos acreedores, que tienen más del 50 por ciento de la deuda, exigieron al consorcio que integran ACS y Eiffage. Estos fondos propusieron que si TP Ferro desembolsaba 100 millones se le eximía durante siete años de amortizar el principal de la deuda, aunque seguirían haciendo frente a los intereses. 

Fue el ultimátum de los acreedores, que no obtuvo respuesta positiva por parte de la sociedad, que a su vez trató de involucrar a las administraciones española y francesa, sin éxito, con el pretexto de que se trata de una concesión administrativa y de que no se han cumplido las previsiones de tráfico de viajeros iniciales. Esta negativa abocó a ACS y a Eiffage a solicitar el preconcurso. 

Entonces, la ministra de Fomento, Ana Pastor, aseguró que tanto el Ejecutivo español como el francés buscarían "una solución para que puedan continuar con la explotación". Eso sí, sin coste alguno para los contribuyentes. Al menos esa es la premisa de la dirigente gallega, que está a punto de chocar otra vez con un conflicto de características similares al que enfrenta con las ocho autopistas de peaje en riesgo de quiebra. En tres de ellas también figura como protagonista ACS (las radiales 2, 3 y 5). Al menos, en este caso, las dimensiones dinerarias son mucho más reducidas, puesto que la problemática con las autopistas podría superar los 5.000 millones de euros, según los cálculos de la patronal de las grandes constructoras Seopan. La compañía que preside Florentino Pérez, además, ya recibió el año pasado casi 1.400 millones de dinero público por el almacén de gas Castor.

La propuesta de los fondos
La asunción de la deuda es, por tanto, el principal obstáculo para llegar a una solución para la alta velocidad entre España y Francia, que en la actualidad genera caja suficiente para cubrir los costes operativos, de acuerdo con las fuentes consultadas. "El problema son los costes financieros, que son inasumibles", añaden. No obstante, TP Ferro registró pérdidas por 19,2 millones en 2014, según recoge el informe financiero anual de ACS. 

Todas las vías posibles, al menos las contempladas hasta ahora, conducen a que el Estado tendrá, de una forma u otra, que destinar dinero público para salvar la concesión. En este sentido, los fondos acreedores, entre los que figuran los americanos Avenue y BlueMountain, y los bancos, que incluyen a ING, BBVA, Bankia, Caixabank o Novo Banco, habrían planteado a Fomento la nacionalización del AVE y, a cambio, se comprometen a refinanciar la deuda sin exigir aportaciones de dinero en metálico, según El Confidencial. 

El Gobierno, en todo caso, no tiene intención de resolver esta papeleta antes de los comicios generales para evitar el coste electoral de un presumible rescate. "Una vez declarado el concurso se podrá seguir negociando mucho tiempo, como ocurre con las autopistas", explican en el sector.


Vivimos tiempos surrealistas, se está buscando qué gobierno asume una deuda privada, tiene cojones, mientras tanto Florentino bailando flamenco con "su" equipo de furgol en alguna disco cara y de renombre...

Aunque después de asumir rescates de miles de millones de €, unos cientos de millones de € más no duelen tanto, total con recortar un poco más la educación, la sanidad, subir un poco los impuestos e inventarse un nuevo canon esto se arregla rápido (las pensiones ni tocarlas, que se pierden muchos votos).


----------



## oinoko (29 Jun 2015)

Flip dijo:


> Sois muy alarmistas,… la deuda no existe es un apunte contable en una maquina



(Este silogismo no lo supera ni Aristoteles.)

La deuda no existe. (flip dixit)
Todo el dinero es deuda. (J. P. Morgan)
Ergo.... *el dinero no existe!!*. ::

¡¡¡Las mujeres y los niños primero !!!!
.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Ergo.... *el dinero no existe!!*. ::
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, no existe. Es una convención.
Lo que se está yendo al carajo es la convención.
Por supuesto, establecerán una nueva, entremedio, sacrificarán a muchos (como en las guerras) y esclavizarán un poco más al resto.

A los supervivientes, en compensación, más circo 3D, 4D, megagaláctico... y pan de mala calidad.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Jun 2015)

Festival del humor:

*El PIB per cápita de España se triplicará en los próximos 35 años*


Spoiler



La economía mundial se enfrenta a un profundo proceso de transformación, donde Estados Unidos dejará de ser el gigante del planeta. Un hecho que abordan multitud de predicciones desde distintos ángulos y que ocurrirá en los próximos años.

En el ranking mundial, donde España ocupaba el decimocuarto puesto (en millones de dólares corrientes) en 2014 según el Fondo Monetario Internacional, nuestro país seguirá perdiendo posiciones en las próximas décadas dado el avance de los países asiáticos y la continua escalada de otros emergentes como México. 

El dominio de los mercados emergentes en términos de crecimiento ofrecerá grandes oportunidades, sin embargo, las economías avanzadas seguirán dominando el planeta dado que el poder de gasto de sus consumidores continuará siendo significativamente más elevado. 

La semana pasada, The Economist Intelligence Unit publicaba sus proyecciones macroeconómicas a largo plazo, un análisis donde se confirman ideas ya barajadas por otras consultoras como PricewaterhouseCoopers o bancos como HSBC. China será en 35 años un coloso de 105,9 billones de dólares, por encima de los 70,9 billones del gigante estadounidense, al que sobrepasará como la economía más grande del mundo en 2026, en términos de PIB nominal medidos en dólares estadounidense. 

En el tablero mundial, sorprende como México desbancará a Rusia, con una economía de 9,8 billones de dólares que incluso superará a Reino Unido y Francia. Italia perderá su hueco en el top 10 de las mayores potencias mundiales mientras Japón se tendrá que conformar con un quinto puesto, por detrás de India e Indonesia. China, EEUU e India por sí mismas serán más ricas que la suma de las próximas cinco economías, Alemania, Japón, Brasil y Reino Unido. 

*Ingresos*
"Por el contrario, en términos de ingreso per cápita, una medida para determinar el poder de gasto, las economías avanzadas continuarán preservando su dominio", señaló la publicación británica. En esta cuestión, los cálculos realizados por The Economist destacan como el PIB nominal per cápita de nuestro país llegará a tocar los 82.547 dólares, más del triple que los 26.519 dólares que el FMI proyecta para España este año. Este poder adquisitivo estará liderado por Italia, con 102.323 dólares por cabeza, Alemania, con 156.940 dólares y Suecia, con 174.995 dólares. 

Aún así, en las próximas tres décadas, el ingreso per cápita de China pisará los talones a Japón y tocará niveles que supondrán aproximadamente la mitad que los registrados por EEUU. El poder de gasto de India, en tanto, subirá a un 24% del consumidor estadounidense, desde sólo el 3% actual.

Una de las tendencias más interesantes del estudio es que el crecimiento de la población global se reducirá desde la media del 1,3 por ciento registrada entre 1980 y 2014 a una media del 0,5 por ciento en los próximos 35 años. Esto tendrá grandes consecuencias ya que buena parte del crecimiento económico mundial en décadas recientes ha estado impulsado por el aumento de la población. Debemos tener en cuenta que nuestro país, como otras economía europeas como Grecia, Portugal o Alemania podrían ver como sus fuerzas laborales se reducen en una quinta parte. Aún así, los descensos en la fuerza laboral son encabezados por Japón, con un retroceso superior a 25 por ciento. China y Corea del Sur verán una contracción de entre 17 por ciento y el 18 por ciento respectivamente.

Otros estudios, como el publicado por PWC el pasado mes de febrero, consideran que China adelantará a EEUU en 2028 en términos de Poder de Paridad de Compra. Según este referente, México e Indonesia serán más grandes que Reino Unido y Francia en los próximos 15 años mientras que Turquía superará a Italia. En el caso de España, en 2030, se colocará en el puesto número 18 del ranking mundial según su poder de paridad de compra, superada por Nigeria o Turquia. Dos décadas más tarde, quedará relegada al decimosexto puesto justo por detrás de Irán. 

Entre los año 2020 y 2045, las cinco economías mundiales con el mayor potencial de crecimiento estarán localizadas en Asia Pacífico, lideradas por la India y seguidas por Vietnam, Filipinas, Indonesia y China. Dentro del top 10 y descontando a las cinco primeras, están países de América y África como Chile, Sudáfrica, Perú, Egipto y Angola.



A menos que se refieran a la depreciación del USD (cogiendolo con pinzas), este cuento de la lechera no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, es que vamos, si se llega a un PIB per cápita de 82.547 USD es porque en ese entonces serán equivalentes a los 21k (supuestos) de hoy, sin embargo, no creo que puedas comprar lo mismo que ahora, así que como minimo tendremos una inflación de casi un 400% sin contar la propia escasez de los recursos y su repercusión en los precios...

Y yo me pregunto de ser ciertas esas previsiones ¿a cuanto se espera la onza de Oro y la de Plata?, vamos, que está cantado que hay que comprar MP's sí o sí.

Todo esto tomando en cuenta la escasa probabilidad de aguantar con esta dinámica otros 35 años (que se dicen pronto).


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Je,je,je... A veces se ha de saber leer entre "líneas"... Lo digo porque Flip es un buen amigo al que "conozco" desde hace algunos años y que también debe recordar frisch...

Flip es una persona que trabaja -o trabajaba...- dentro del Sistema financiero y siempre tuve en cuenta sus opiniones y comentarios. Por tanto, antes de "juzgarlo", mejor lo volvéis a leer y sacáis vuestra propias conclusiones. Y -¡ojo!- porque ya sabéis que yo no me suelo "casar con nadie"...

Resumiendo, no lo conocéis, por tanto vuestras opiniones... Flip es "metalero" y también cree en el "tercer" metal... Creo que su "modelo" favorito era austriaca...

# Refinanciado: Aquí tendrían que pasar por los "tribunales" muchos "pollos" desde la puta "Transición" y, afortunadamente, algunos ya han mostrado su auténtica faz: González, Aznar... ¿Y? Mira, tú puedes pensar lo que quieras, faltaría más, pero fijate en que el "horizonte" ya se presenta muy "difuso", por tanto si no crees en posibles "cambios" o "alternativas", ya puedes empezar a prepararte para lo PEOR... Y ése escenario es el menos deseable, así que habrá que "trabajar" por cambiarlo, pero vamos yo tampoco me hago muchas "ilusiones" y me parece que de aquí a "X" paso de todo y me piro a vete a saber dónde...

Y esta "dinámica" NO se va a aguantar 35 años, por decir algo, NI DE COÑA...

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (29 Jun 2015)

El silogismo de oinoko me ha dejado sumido en profundas reflexiones: si el dinero no existe y los metales se han usado siempre como dinero, ¿existen el oro y la plata?.
Tras golpearme la cabeza con un tubo de maples, he concluido cual aprendiz cateto de Descartes en que: Duele, ergo existen.

Bromas a parte, la verdad es que empezar a filosofar sobre la historia del dinero y las confianza que supone dar el valor de un bien tangible o servicio intangible, en un objeto que cuantifica este bien puede llevar a interesantes y larguísimas divagaciones... Lo único que tengo claro es que el no tener acceso directo al objeto representativo del valor es casi una estafa. O esa es la conclusión a la que me lleva el conforero Soy con su excelente post.

Os dejo una entrada del confidencial a la que he llegado siguiendo otras de las recomendaciones recientes del hilo (la nueva entrada de Centeno, gracias Don Fernando):
Crisis Grecia: Grecia esconde el hundimiento chino: la bolsa se colapsa un 15% en dos días pese a la bajada de tipos. Blogs de Valor Añadido

La verdad es que sobre el tema Chino no se que pensar. Tal vez sea porque me faltan años de acumular experiencia y análisis o tal vez porque nadie (excepto unas élites) lo saben.
Lo que está claro es que en China tienen una (o varias) gigantescas burbujas. Lo que tengo claro es si es "un gigante con los pies de barro" o si tras la "caída" se posicionará rápidamente como la superpotencia mundial.

PD.: ¿Me pongo con el idioma mandarín o dedico mis recursos de tiempo a otras cosas? ienso:


----------



## Flip (29 Jun 2015)

caballeros 

sois bastante inteligentes para entender lo que quiero decir con : "la deuda no existe"

para un ciudadano de a pie tener una deuda impagable supondria la quiebra inmediata , sin embargo para un pais el deber 1 billon o un trillon o 200% del Pib es igual 
independientemente de que la deuda sea igualmente impagable mientras la confianza en el sistema no salte por los aires se le sigue dandole la patada a la lata hacia delante 
via QE, LTRO, a largando plazos,... no obstante cuando el sistema peta ... lo unico que ocurre es el cambio de unos papelitos por otros nuevos mas coloridos , se empieza la rueda de nuevo 
y los ahorradores pierden todo su patrimono... todos menos aquellos que tienen parte de su patrimonio en el dinero de verdad ( oro y/o bienes Tangibles)

en este caso ocurrira igual,.. porque el euro a largo plazo no sobrevivira ... pero en ningun caso veo un escenario MADMAX ,.. sera otra transicion mas.


Con respecto a china... Los reyes del money printting ... mas que la FED El gobierno chino tenia un problema inmobiliario y lo ha solucionado generando una burbuja de renta variable, el numero de cuentas de trading .. amas de casa ,estudiantes apalancados 5/1 .. generando una sensacion de riqueza ficticia.. ayer lo comentaba ... la bolsa china no puede caer es mas el shanghai composite se tiene que ir a los 8000 puntos en un año .. pq? porque en caso
contrario si que nos vamos a un madmax.. y ¿qui prodest? a nadie.......

respecto a europa

Grecia: Corralito bancario durante toda la semana, colapso de las transacciones . Hundimiento del bono de gobierno.

Europa: Caídas en los activos financierosy Bonos periféricos 

dos opciones 
-Tsiripas se hecha atras esta noche y acepta el acuerdo 
- referendum el domingo , que ya saben que va a salir si a la ayuda europea

recuperacion rapida del precio de los activos 

hasta Tsiripas y Varufakis votaran que si ya que la alternativa es :
Colapso económico deterioro masivo de la situación fiscal que obligará al gobierno a recortar mas en gastos ante la falta de acceso al mercado de financiación. Posiblemente el gobierno decida introducir un nuevo sistema de pago (moneda), que no será reconocida en el exterior y que a nivel doméstico nadie querrá acumular, por lo que se establecerá automáticamente un cambio paralelo (al estilo Argentina o Venezuela) en donde dicha moneda en el mercado negro retendrá un valor entre el 70% y el 90% inferior 

recordar que grecia importa todo aqui hasta venezuela y argentina tendrian unas mejores perspectivas


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, Flip ya ha "clarificado" su primer comentario y que algunos ya habíamos sabido "interpretar". Ahora bien, en este segundo comentario, ya discrepo en algunas cosas... Y es que hay "transiciones" que suelen ser muy traumáticas y la Historia está plagada de ejemplos y, en mi modesta opinión, nos estamos acercando a uno de esos momentos... Flip, NO todo va a ser tan "sencillo".

# Rattus: China tiene muchas burbujas y que nadie piense que es mucho más "solvente" que los Estados Unidos. Otra cosa es que tenga muchos "papelitos de colores" y sobre todo de ese país... Por "algo" será...

La Bolsa de Shanghai acabará petando, como lo harán el S&P 500, el DAX, etc. y lo único que desconocemos es el cuándo... Mira, para hacerte una composición de lugar, fijate en estos datos:

- Julio 2014: 2059.
- Junio 2015 (este mes): máximos en torno a los 5196
- Cierre de hoy: aproximadamente en los 4054... 

Ya se ve el "embarazo" que lleva en casi un año... Finalmente, lo que sube tanto, acaba bajando y viceversa...

Y NO, no vale la pena estudiar "mandarin"... ¿Para qué?

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (29 Jun 2015)

Flip dijo:


> dos opciones
> -Tsiripas se hecha atras esta noche y acepta el acuerdo
> - referendum el domingo , que ya saben que va a salir si a la ayuda europea
> 
> ...



No te creas todo lo que veas por el tele-nodo español. Esto es mucho más complicado que todo eso. La UE tiene mucho que perder si hay Grexit y Grecia tiene todavía otras opciones. Realmente crees que los tres viajes a Moscu que ha hecho Tsipras en tres meses han sido sólo por el tema del gaseoducto.

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (29 Jun 2015)

Hola 

Afortunadamente no tengo tiempo para ver el Nodo 

Lo creais o no Grecia es la que mas tiene que perder ante un Grexit 

En sistema financiero la exposición a Grecia es de las instituciones (contribuyentes) y no la banca (que ha reducido su exposición desde los 200bn eur en 2010 hasta los 35bn eur actuales). Este acto (inmoral) de socializar las pérdidas, nos librará en esta ocasión de una nueva crisis bancaria, fruto de las dudas sobre sus libros; lo que debería contribuir a un funcionamiento normal del sistema financiero europeo.


la una fuerza (flujo) combinado de EFSM, ESM , BCE - OMT,BCE - APP: P
y BCE – TLTRO: L es de 1.5-2.0 trillones de euros asi que creo que suficiente para evitar el efecto contagio


----------



## Los últimos españoles (29 Jun 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> No te creas todo lo que veas por el tele-nodo español. Esto es mucho más complicado que todo eso. La UE tiene mucho que perder si hay Grexit y Grecia tiene todavía otras opciones. Realmente crees que los tres viajes a Moscu que ha hecho Tsipras en tres meses han sido sólo por el tema del gaseoducto.
> 
> Saludos.



Dudo mucho que Putin se pueda permitir pagar el chorro de millones que supondría el rescate de Grecia. Coincido con Trevijano y Centeno, cuando dicen que lo de los supuestos guiños de Tsiripas a Putin son puro paripé.

Y otra cosa que oí también en el programa de Trevijano: ¿es realmente creíble que el gaseoducto pase por Grecia? Cruzando Caucaso, Turquía... todas zonas de dudosa estabilidad, fronterizas con otras zonas de más que dudosa estabilidad. ¿No sería más "fácil" que lo tirasen por el Báltico?

Qué ojo, no estoy en contra de los griegos y opino que entrar en el euro ha sido una tragedia "idem" para ellos*. Lo que digo es que coincido con Flip en que los griegos llevan todas las de perder. Excepto en su imagen pública de victimas, claro.

*Tragedia de deuda a largo plazo, al igual que lo será la próxima tragedia española en ciernes.

PD.: fernandojcg le doy la razón en lo del mandarín. Útiles son el inglés, y el alemán o francés por motivos laborales. Tal vez el ruso (idioma duro como el diablo) si los dirigentes europeos se comportasen de manera racional en sus relaciones con Rusia.


----------



## oinoko (29 Jun 2015)

Flip dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Afortunadamente no tengo tiempo para ver el Nodo
> 
> Lo creais o no Grecia es la que mas tiene que perder ante un Grexit



Evidentemente el que más tiene que perder es el que se pega la ostia, eso no se discute, pero a la EU también le escocería bastante y seguramente el sumatorio de escozores de todos los países de la UE, seria del mismo orden de magnitud que el sufrido por Grecia. 



Flip dijo:


> la una fuerza (flujo) combinado de EFSM, ESM , BCE - OMT,BCE - APP: P
> y BCE – TLTRO: L es de 1.5-2.0 trillones de euros asi que creo que suficiente para evitar el efecto contagio



_*TLTRO ?*_ 
Me estas diciendo que el BCE evitara el contagio porque tiene el mando a distancia de la impresora? Argumento irrefutable. :XX:

Y si tiene el mando de la impresora porque hacen falta cálculos para poner 2 trillones? , mejor ponemos 200 trillones y aseguramos.


Saludos.


----------



## Flip (29 Jun 2015)

Fernando 

largo tiempo que no debatíamos, quizás tengas razón con el tema de rusia 
a veces me pregunto pq grecia acude a rusia ? solo para tocar los cojones en Europa? , es evidente que para los rusos tiene un valor geopolítico muy importante. Y Si todo lo de Rusia es un bluf pq US pone tanta presión para que resolvamos el tema. 

Por otro lado Rusia Tiene sus propios problemas ( Presupuestarios derivados del precio de crudo,… Ucrania,... )
Grecia ya se ha llevado por delante 300 bn de euros que no se van a recuperar,¿le van dar dinero gratis? ¿si llegan a prestarle a que tipo de interes?
Si a los tipos actuales no han conseguido levantar cabeza? lo harán cuando les presten al 8-10%

En cuanto a grecia , es claro a toro pasado el error ha sido entrar en el Euro, tendemos a comparar la situación de grecia actual con la de argentina del de principios del 2000. Es un error. Argentina es un líder mundial en granos (sobretodo en Soja) y se encontraba en un momento de precios récords de las commodities y beneficiándose de unos términos del comercio que compensaban la catastrófica situación doméstica. Grecia no tiene, ni por asomo, esta capacidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Hola, Flip: Sí, hacia tiempo que no debatíamos y ya sabes que siempre he tenido en gran consideración tus comentarios. Desde luego, NO por aquí y, seguramente, no tienen ni idea de dónde y eso tampoco importa aquì y ahora.

Mira, Flip, en Economía y "mercados" ando más o menos "bien", pero lo mío es la Historia y la Geopolítica, bueno ya lo sabes...

Bien, Rusia tiene indudablemente muchos problemas, perooooo ¿cuál es su Deuda vs PIB? Convendrás conmigo que su Economía, en ese aspecto -muy importante- es de las más "saneadas" del mundo... Luego, Rusia puede aguantar perfectamente una recesión que vendrá provocada por las sanciones impuestas por el "Imperio", pero sobre todo por los bajos precios del Petróleo y otras Materias Primas. Sin embargo, seguirá teniendo en su suelo "algo" que vale y mucho en el tiempo: es una activo comparable a un bien tangible... y en momentos "clave" tendrá un peso IMPORTANTÍSIMO. No olvides esto que te comento. Ya sabes lo que cuenta el Petróleo en escenarios bélicos...

Grecia a acudido a Rusia para crear "ruido" y ésta se ha dejado "querer"... Eso es algo habitual en determinadas situaciones y que se ha dado y se da a lo largo de la Historia. ¿Cuántas alianzas y "momentáneas" se han producido SIEMPRE? Te recuerdo la de Alemania y la Unión Soviética en la invasión de Polonia durante la II WW... Y muchas más ya en tiempos más modernos.

La cotización actual del Euro, que hace unos minutos andaba por los 1,1264, es decir SUBIENDO, me indica que los que cortan el bacalao lo tienen CLARO... Por cierto, quién ha decidido hoy que el Banco Nacional de Suiza comprará Euros a "SACO"...

Abundando mucho más en el tema, y en relación a Rusia, porqué crees que EE.UU. se ha movido en la "foto"... Grecia le importa un "pimiento", pero claro un "puente" que le abra paso a Rusia hasta la misma Serbia es algo que cambia de forma muy importante el panorama geopolítico en esa zona. ¿Hablamos también de los yacimientos de Petróleo y Gas que se encuentran en esa zona del Mediterráneo y una de las causas de la guerra en Siria? Si lo piensas, mi "análisis" tiene bastante sentido y eso que te comento lo hago por "encima" y si "profundizo" podrías "fl....". 

La situación de Argentina no se puede comparar con la de Grecia, pero ¿conoces por "dentro" la actual situación de ese país? No creas que han "mejorado", ni mucho menos... Te lo digo con "fundamento". Eso no quita para que un "Grexit" sea malo para los griegos, pero ¿tienen más "alternativas"? 

En cualquier caso, si las cosas se "extreman" y es probable, pues va a haber un fuerte contagio en todos los mercados mundiales. Que luego consigan "estabilizarlo" tampoco me ofrece dudas, pero el "virus" ya se habrá expandido y, en ese supuesto, el siguiente país es España... sin olvidar a Italia y otros más. Y -¡ojo!- que ya veríamos qué pasa con Alemania y su "prepotencia"...

# Rattus: Ya existe en el Báltico el GASODUCTO (no vaya a salir el "apuntador"...) del Norte (Nord Stream) y aún así hay un nuevo proyecto en marcha para hacer un gasoducto directo entre Rusia y Alemania...

- Gasoducto entre Rusia y Alemania, otra ruta de suministro sin Ucrania / Sputnik Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2015)

Flip dijo:


> .../...
> 
> En cuanto a grecia , es claro a toro pasado el error ha sido entrar en el Euro
> 
> .../...



Hay algo que se me escapa en todo esto (es probable que sea debido a mi ignorancia).

Yo no veo por ninún lado "error". Para que haya "error" tiene que haber posibilidad de escoger.

No me voy a eternizar en cómo se realizó la entrada en la CEE, la entrada en el euro, no sólo de Grecia, también en nuestro caso pero ¿alguien tiene la convicción de que hubo debate serio sobre la cuestión? o ¿fue una operación de marketing y los que la llevaron a cabo ahora deshacen posiciones?

Pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo con el TTIP. Acabaremos tragando TTIP (por lo menos, esta vez hay algo más de debate) y dentro de 10 años alguien dirá: fue un error, hemos salido perdiendo.

Pues no. Con lo de la CEE y el euro ganaron los de siempre y con el TTIP ganarán los de siempre. No hay error. Hay imposición que para eso estamos en democracia.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Vamos, frisch, eres bastante inteligente para caer en la "ingenuidad"... ¿Cómo llamas a obviar un "error"? La entrada de Grecia en la UE fue un "error consentido", ya que ese país NO podría haber entrado NUNCA si se le hubiese realizado un análisis de los estados contables que presentó y eso ya lo sabemos desde HACE AÑOS... No se podían dar por "buenos" -porque SÍ...- los que presentaba una entidad financiera y me refiero, obviamente, a Goldman Sachs y a uno de sus jerarcas en Europa en esos momentos: el inefable Draghi...

Sigamos un poco más allá: ¿Tú crees que el TTIP puede tener éxito si la UE corre el riesgo de "desintegrarse"? Hay PODEROSAS razones, tanto económicas como geopolíticas, para que los EE.UU. busquen "mediar" y que se alcancen unos acuerdos, aunque sean "intermedios"... Se llama ganar tiempo al tiempo.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2015)

@fernando

Bueno, lo que llamas error yo lo llamo imposición.
Pero vamos a ver si los massmierda están en manos de quienes están ¿cuál es la carta ganadora?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

¿Carta ganadora? NO LA HAY... al menos, para ti o para mí, pero si eres un buen jugador de cartas, se puede ganar una partida con unas malas cartas. Lo primero de todo saber "descifrar" lo que transmiten los massmierda, vamos que esto es más viejo que las judías con chorizo, si ya lo hacían los romanos y que, por cierto, fueron unos MAESTROS en ese tema.

Supongo, frisch, que no relees o no recuerdas tus comentarios por este hilo, ya que de alguna manera tú mismo te habías aportado alguna "solución" que era adecuada para ti... aunque imagino que a medida que todo se está "extremando" más dudas se te "despiertan"... ¿No?

Afortunadamente, yo todo esto ya lo tengo previsto desde hace tiempo... Y eso tampoco me "garantiza" absolutamente NADA y, quizás, lo único es que ya no me crea ninguna desazón. Total, lo que tenga que ser, será...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2015)

@fernando

No, no me he explicado bien.
Al hablar de carta ganadora me refería a ellos.
Ellos siempre tienen la carta ganadora porque el juego lo han montado ellos, es de ellos y a la gran mayoría del mundo mundial le encanta ese juego.
Ahora que al mundo mundial le duele el bolsillo, grita a la injusticia pero en realidad grita al dolor en el bolsillo. Nomás.

En cuanto a las soluciones.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Trata a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.

No es un juego en el que se gana. Es más, las más de las veces se pierde pero bueno, se duerme más tranquilo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Bueno, frisch, a los "grandes" NO les ha "pillado"... Yo lo vi CLARO en los Bonos durante la pasada semana. La "sangría" de hoy se habrá cebado en las "gacelas", aunque estén "camufladas" entre los FI y PP que les han "vendido" y que se dejan "gestionar", aparte de las Bolsas y en el Forex ha debido haber una auténtica "escabechina"... NO, no me dan "pena" y es que ese mundo ya lo deje atrás hace tiempo. Sólo, y por "divertimiento", me dedico a mover mis FI y PP... que van "viento en popa", hasta que me los "roben", que todo puede suceder, perooooooo para eso está la "diversificación"...

Además, te podría decir que hay fuerzas "antagónicas" y que se vislumbran -depende de la "vista"...-, de manera que NO todo está manejado por los "mismos"...

Bueno, me refería a esa solución que ahora citas. Yo suelo simplificarla de otra manera: trato a los demás como me tratan a mí... Hay una "sutil" diferencia.

Os dejo un par de artículos. En uno, ya se apuntan razonamientos semejantes a los míos...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Sudden Stop Thesis: What Are the Odds of Grexit Within Three Weeks?

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-29/gold-tumbles-despite-uk-mint-seeing-europeans-rush-buy-bullion

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2015)

@fernando

¡Hombre! La sutil diferencia es de calado.
Me imagino que debes pasar el día repartiendo tortas 

No, yo me refería a tratar al prójimo como a uno mismo. Para eso es imprescindible una cosa: ser exigente con uno mismo.

¿Te has fijado que los de la carta ganadora este concepto no sólo no lo practican sino que incitan a no practicarlo?

Vivimos en un mundo hedonista.

Punto.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Más o menos, aunque hubo un tiempo en que era casi a diario... ¡Joder! para dar "tortas" hay que ser exigente con uno mismo, sino MALO... te las llevas "todas", las "tortas" claro.

No sé, frisch, yo NO creo que vivamos en un mundo hedonista, pero imagino que hablamos en función de nuestras percepciones y vivencias, ni más ni menos... Y ya dejo este tema por hoy y ya tendremos tiempo de seguir con ello.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

- La Troika pretende asfixiar a Grecia a como dé lugar, por Ariel Noyola Rodríguez

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Crisis Grecia: Grecia y el hundimiento chino: la bolsa colapsa un 15% pese a la bajada de tipos. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

Nada nuevo bajo el Sol...

- Grecia nunca pagará lo que debe y otros países seguirán el mismo camino | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (30 Jun 2015)

Último artículo del maestro Unai.

Grecia y sus consecuencias. 

Grecia: Un AnÃ¡lisis diferente | Unai Gaztelumendi


Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

*Cuenta solidaria para ayudar a pagar la deuda griega para los amigos camaradas*

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 13:23 ----------

*Llega la fiebre del oro a Madrid en el Museo Geominero*





_Agencia EFE - Sede del Museo Geominero, en el Instituto Geológico y Minero en la calle Rios Rosas de Madrid. EFE/Archivo_

Madrid, 30 jun (EFE).- El Museo Geominero inaugura mañana "El oro bajo tus pies", la mayor muestra de oro natural español exhibida hasta la fecha con pepitas de oro puro de hasta 135 gramos y que reflejan el reciente resurgimiento de la búsqueda del metal dorado en España, quizá el comienzo de una fiebre del oro.

Tras milenios de explotación cabría pensar que ya no hay oro, pero esta exposición muestra que aún queda mucho bajo tierra, según una nota enviada hoy por el Museo Geominero (dependiente del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España).

Hasta la primera mitad del siglo pasado, los hallazgos de pepitas en España fueron escasos y esporádicos, aunque los ríos y arroyos siempre han proporcionado una cierta cantidad en partículas finas.

Durante la década de 1980, comenzaron a recuperarse pepitas con tamaños "muy respetables" sobre todo en las provincias de Cáceres y Salamanca.

Una década después se descubrió el yacimiento de Casas de Don Pedro (Talarrubias, Badajoz) donde apareció la mayor pepita de oro conocida hasta la fecha (Pepita Doña Josefa, 218 gramos).

Desde entonces, la recuperación de pepitas en estas tres provincias ha registrado un crecimiento exponencial, lo que ha permitido crear grandes colecciones formadas por valiosos ejemplares, mucho de los cuales saca ahora a la luz el Museo Geominero.

"El oro bajo tus pies", que estará abierta un año y es de carácter gratuito, consta de 120 muestras de oro, algunas de ellas de extraordinario valor, como la pepita de 135 gramos de peso encontrada esta última primavera en la zona de Casas de Don Pedro (Talarrubias).

Algunas vitrinas exhiben también auténticos cristales de oro, con claras formas geométricas que recuerdan el riguroso orden interno que adoptan los átomos de oro para formar estructuras cúbicas.

Tanto las pepitas como los cristales de Badajoz son una rareza geológica ya que el oro es totalmente puro (oro de 24 quilates), a diferencia de las pepitas de otras localidades donde el oro siempre contiene una cierta cantidad de plata.

Otras grandes pepitas de la exposición proceden de las localidades de Santibañez el Alto (Cáceres); Salvatierra de Tormes (Salamanca) y de Puente de Domingo Flórez (León).

La exposición muestra también un enorme canto rodado de cuarzo lechoso con partículas perfectamente visibles en su superficie, que invita a pensar en la cantidad de oro que contendrá en su interior, y una réplica de la mayor pepita del mundo, de 37 kilogramos de peso.

El oro natural es un mineral sujeto a gran demanda por parte de los museos y los coleccionistas privados. Su valor económico es muy superior al de su peso y su precio asciende de forma exponencial con el tamaño de la pepita.

Por ejemplo, en aquellas que pesan más de 50 gramos, el precio de cada gramo es unas tres o cuatro veces el precio de una pepita pequeña, dada la escasez de ejemplares tan voluminosos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

- Presiones del Gobierno provocan el cierre de

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (30 Jun 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Presiones del Gobierno provocan el cierre de
> 
> Saludos.



Que alguien me corrija pero el intermedio no ha hecho programa ningun verano desde que se emite,solo daban repeticiones de programas que hicieron durante el año,al igual que haran este año.

¿o este año pensaban hacer programa normal,cosa que dudo?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

Hola, conde84: En la noticia se especifica claramente que este Verano iba a seguir el programa con el título: "El intermedio de verano"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Jun 2015)

saludos ,,, dejo esto

The Oil Crash: Causas y consecuencias de la salida de Grecia de la zona euro: la perspectiva energÃ©tica.

o


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Grecia, el colapso que llegÃ³

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Jun 2015)

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com/2015/06/30/por-que-la-troika-ahoga-sin-piedad-a-grecia/

Por qué la Troika ahoga sin piedad a Grecia


----------



## frisch (30 Jun 2015)

Puerto Rico, el Estado "asociado" del "País sin nombre" también está en default.
Esto del "default" se está poniendo de moda.
Lo llaman "default" pero suena a esclavismo ¿no?

Diario El Periodiquito - Puerto Rico al borde del default


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Jun 2015)

¿No veis a la plata con ganas de romper por abajo desde hace tiempo?

¿O simplemente es que confundo lo que creo que va a pasar con lo que deseo que pase?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

Hola, cegador: Seguimos dentro de un lateral/bajista y que cada vez se está estrechando más, pero eso ocurre tanto en la Plata como en el Oro... Falta ver qué sucede si tocan los anteriores mínimos y pienso que es probable que rompan por "abajo". Si con lo que está pasando en Grecia, los MPs NO han subido, más bien lo contrario, pues no sé qué catalizadores van a ser necesarios para que lo hagan, así que soy moderadamente pesimista en cuanto a su evolución a corto plazo, además los máximos siempre son decrecientes, así que... Otra cosa es el "momento", ya que el par EUR/USD puede acompañar en una probable caída en los MPs, por tanto entiendo que los precios actuales ya son buenos para aquellos que quieran entrar.

Y a veces te encuentras con "casualidades" realmente curiosas y más cuando uno no es proclive a creer en ellas...

Se trata de la visita efectuada ayer por el Primer Ministro chino, Li Kegiang, al Parlamento Europeo, donde mantuvo una reunión con Martin Schultz, Presidente de la Eurocámara. Y es que ayer se celebraba en Bruselas una cumbre entre China y la UE. 

Imagino que "hablarían" de Grecia...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 21:01 ----------

Je,je,je...

- When The PBOC Went All-In: China Stocks See Biggest Intraday Swing In 23 Years | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2015)

Fijaros en el brutal volumen que existe en los Cortos de los MPs... Así, va a ser muy "difícil"...

- Market Report: Greece and short positions

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Jun 2015)

Soy nuevo en este hilo y desconozco bastante los mercados de MP, así como los MP físicos (lingotes, onzas, etc), pero a la vista de los comentarios sobre las cotizaciones .... creeis posible la hipotesis de que los grandes bancos de inversión estén tirando el precio con los apalancamientos típicos y por otro lado estén comprando MP físicos al contado, acaparando grandes cantidades a precio bajo para cuando crean conveniente dar el pistoletazo de salida, coincidiendo con algún acontecimiento relevante, para un subidón brusco?? 
Es que no veo otra justificación.

Seguro que el tema ya se ha hablado en el hilo, pero éste es tan extenso (dos partes, esta segunda con 805 paginas) que se me hace complicada la búsqueda...

Perdón por mi ignorancia al respecto y gracias a todos por lo que voy aprendiendo de vostros.


----------



## oinoko (1 Jul 2015)

Para ser "nuevo" lo has pillado a la primera.
Como es tardísimo no me quiero extender.
Sólo una puntualización: venden millones de contratos papel por mandato de la FED que es la que quiere mantener el precio bajo. El "trabajar para el gobierno" tiene la ventaja de que les da impunidad absoluta.

Luego compran físico a nivel particular para sacar tajada del asunto, pero compran mucho menos de lo que venden. La mayor parte del físico se va para Asia.

Bienvenido al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2015)

Hola, dalmora_12: Es tal y como te comenta oinoko. De tanto en tanto, en el hilo, vamos editando aquellos artículos que van apareciendo sobre la manipulación en los MPs realizada por los de SIEMPRE... Mira, hace pocos meses, se "descubrió" que JP Morgan, que se caracteriza por sus cortos masivos, especialmente en la Plata, había estado comprando grandes cantidades FÍSICAS de ese metal... ¿Con qué fin? Teniendo en cuenta que no son una ONG y más bien son unos "criminales" financieros -han sido condenados en muchas ocasiones-, pues deben haber algunos motivos muy poderosos y que desconocemos. Entre las muchas posibilidades que barajo, me he planteado que se realice para cubrir un futuro desabastecimiento y he llegado a ello después de las compras masivas realizadas también por la India y Turquía, sobre todo la primera. Eso nos lleva a la siguiente pregunta: ¿Qué provocaría ese desabastecimiento? Por otro lado, tampoco es descartable que forme parte de un plan que podría darles mucho "rendimiento"... En fin, lo que sea, sólo ellos lo saben y los demás podemos especular al respecto, pero poco más...

De los dos enlaces que dejo, uno ya lo colocamos en el pasado, pero lo reedito porque te comenta cosas que van en la línea que te hemos explicado...

- TODO ES UNA GRAN MENTIRA: LA VERDAD SOBRE LA MANIPULACIÃ“N DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Nobel de EconomÃ*a explica "fuerte y claro" por quÃ© Grecia no debe temer abandonar el euro - RT

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (1 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> TODO ES UNA GRAN MENTIRA



Al final todo se resume en esa frase.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## decloban (1 Jul 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> creeis posible la hipotesis de que los grandes bancos de inversión estén tirando el precio con los apalancamientos típicos




¿Y que ocurre cuando decidan cerrar esos cortos? ¿va haber suficiente papel para poder cerrarlos sin quedarse pillado?

Creo que en parte tienes razón en esa hipótesis pero me da que esa opción es una herramienta mas de las que utilizan para «controlar» la cotización del oro.


----------



## dalmore_12y (1 Jul 2015)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Siempre he pensado que permitir apalancamientos para tradear con cualquier bien es algo criminal (sobretodo si se trata de alimentos)...es convertir los mercados en casinos, que son lo son hoy en día, pero donde se hace lo que marcan unos pocos con pasta suficiente para "mover" el mercado a su antojo. Hasta ese "alma caritativa" que es Soros dijo hace más de una década algo así como "que los productos derivados eran una bomba de destrucción masiva"... y es que estos cabr.....s de vez en cuando sueltan alguna verdad.

Sigo leyendo, aprendiendo e intentando hacer los deberes para minimizar daños, que llegarán.


----------



## decloban (1 Jul 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que permitir apalancamientos para tradear con cualquier bien es algo criminal (sobretodo si se trata de alimentos)



No es criminal y es necesario que exista la posibilidad de poderse apalancar. Los «mercados» son complejos y no hay ni blanco ni negro sino una amplia gama de tonos.


----------



## oinoko (1 Jul 2015)

Esto es como cualquier otro negocio.

Digamos que el negocio de la FED es vender billetes de 100 dolares de los cuales vende 850.000 unidades al mes, principalmente en el extrangero y que generan un beneficio de 85.000 millones de $ al més, ya que los costes de producción son "muy bajos".

Para apoyar las ventas en el extrangero, el departamento de marketing de la FED tiene la tarea de mejorar la imagen del dollar, para lo cual tienen una campaña dedicada a fomentar la idea de que el dollar es una reserva de valor imperecedera, un valor seguro y un valor de referencia, que permanecera inalterable frente a cualquier crisis y/o catastrofe por los siglos de los siglos, Amen.

En el fomento de esa idea, el principal competidor del dollar es el oro. Lo peor que le puede pasar a la imagen del dolar es una tendencia alcista del oro prolongada, por lo que hay otro departamento de la FED cuyo cometido es machacar la imagen del producto de la competencia, esa reliquia barbara. Este departamento tiene a su vez subcontratado a los grandes bancos "Commercials" el servicio/tarea de mantener el precio del oro en tendencia lateral-bajista.

Para desarrollar dicha estrategia los Commercials ponen a la venta grandes cantidades de futuros papel. Dicha estrategia tiene costes en la cobertura de esos cortos pero dado que el objetivo que se persigue es importante para la empresa matriz (FED), esta puede dedicar una parte importante de los beneficios de la empresa, a financiar a los Commercials para que desarrollen su cometido y cubrir las perdidas que puedan ocasionarle la cobertura de los cortos. La ventaja añadida es que se pueden financiar esas perdidas con la venta de más producción de la propia empresa matriz, sólo por el coste del precio del papel de algodon y la tinta.

Luego los "commercials" con la información privilegiada de saber cuando será el momento de comprar, ya que el momento de comprar lo generan ellos mismos, reinvierten los beneficios que les genera el subcontrato con la FED en comprar físico a buen precio. y con la inmunidad legal de poder decir que lo que hacen es por mandato gubernamental.

es un "win-win" perfecto para ellos y un "you loose" para el resto de los mortales.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Jul 2015)

Alemania y los capitales en fuga

https://ballbe.wordpress.com/2015/03/07/alemania-y-los-capitales-en-fuga/


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2015)

Hola, frisch: Interesante el artículo que aportas, pero "llueve sobre mojado"... y uno de los primeros temas que toque en mi arribada a este foro fue el de la deuda alemana y la situación bancaria en Alemania... El tiempo ha servido para reafirmar TODO lo que apunté en aquellos momentos, no en vano suelo acertar bastante en mis "análisis"...

Os voy a "complementar" el artículo de frisch...

A día de hoy, NADIE -fuera de los "interesados"...- conoce cuál es la situación de las Sparkassen o cajas de ahorro. Y podemos seguir por los Landesbanken (Bancos estatales), los volksbanken (Bancos populares) y los Genossenschafsbanken (Bancos cooperativos). SÍ, por mucho que lo "escondan", sabemos de la insolvencia de muchas de las Sparkassen... Desde luego, en la UE no ha habido una misma "vara de medir" para todo el Sistema bancario.

Ahora pasemos a los "fríos" números respecto a la deuda alemana...

- La deuda pública alemana en 2014 fue de 2.170.001 millones de Euros. Eso se corresponde al 74,70% del PIB.

- La deuda per cápita en 2014 fue de 26.294 Euros... Vamos a poner un ejemplo "comparativo": en 2004 la deuda por persona era de 17.765 Euros.

La posición de la "privilegiada" Alemania en relación al resto del mundo es el número 146 de un listado de 179 países... Y en este "contexto" se entienden muchas de las medidas de austeridad impuestas a la mayor parte de los "socios" europeos o como realizar un rescate "gratuito" de la banca alemana y también, en menor medida, de la francesa... Que NO nos tomen por "gilipollas" esos HdP.

Y hablando de HdP, hoy tenemos una nueva "ley" -que acabará derogada...- y recordad a Quevedo a la hora de escribir...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jul 2015)

Don Fernando ya se que Ud. no quiere arrastrar con sus decisiones a la hora de invertir a nadie...Yo ya comente que estoy con MP's,y $ físico...estaba en Mayo con RF Alemana, pero me sali, viendo la que se avecinaba y ahora liquidez total y a la espera...tengo en mente algún ETF de Materias Primas Agrícolas y/o de Agua...ya sé que moralmente es una marranada especular con las necesidades primarias peroooo no se me ocurre ahora nada....mojese, si puede y aconseje alguna cosita de su sello personal, ya sabe que toda aportación es welcome...:...lo de tener terrenos y no podr atenderlos, y lejos de mi no lo veo....aparte ni flowers de agricultura...


----------



## dalmore_12y (1 Jul 2015)

Parece ser que Tsipras en la rueda de prensa ha dicho que:

1- El referendum sigue adelante (no le quedaba otra si njo quería quedar como un tolai)

2- Pide el "NO".

¿Cómo lo veis?
Si sale el NO, ¿que pasará el lunes en Grecia? ¿y en el resto de Europa?

Porque no sé si será tan fácil de un día para otro pasarse al dracma, dejar de pagar sueldos, etc etc... joder, la cosa se pone "interesante", entramos en el mundo de lo desconocido...:8:


----------



## Gurney (1 Jul 2015)

Muy interesantes vuestros últimos post, "resumiendo" el esquema de papel/físico.
No obstante, si la premisa es cierta, entonces lo que dicen algunos metaleros de que el oro y la plata están baratos (asumiendo la caída del fiat-fuerte, el dólar) sería también cierto y la consecuencia sería cargar en un porcentaje significativo del patrimonio.

Saludos, seguimos aprendiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# El hombre dubitativo: El dinero, si se tiene, hay que moverlo y la "especulación" realmente dañina NO es la de los "pequeños" como podríamos ser tú o yo, es más, en realidad suelen ser "carnaza" cuando las cosas van "mal"...

Mira, ahora mismo yo lo único que estoy comprando, aparte de MPs -qué le vamos a hacer, pero me "puede"...-, es en buena cerveza y RF a Corto Plazo, pero para tener liquidez dispuesta para traspasar cuando los mercados se giren de verdad... ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, que ahora mismo NO hay que entrar y esperar a que el Verano transcurra... Una acción con riesgo, pero para un rabioso corto plazo, sería Arcelor Mittal, pero para arrancarle un 5%-10% como máximo y a otra cosa... Para entrar esperaría a ver qué hace hasta el Viernes y, según tus "percepciones" (lo digo por el tema de Grecia...), podrías entrar si el precio anda por debajo del que haya cerrado en el día de hoy y que desconozco...

Más a largo plazo, y cuando esto se caiga, que lo hará y quizás en Septiembre... o "más o menos", tienes el Petróleo como una opción bastante segura con paciencia, aunque yo entraría vía petrolera y no ETF. Esperaría precios próximos a los $50 en el Brent -como referencia-. Si crees en las mineras "oreras" hay buenas oportunidades en Goldcorp, pero entraría en torno a los $13 (precios del 2005...) y con más riesgo en Barrick Gold alrededor de los $9,50 (precios de 1991...). Recordar que en ésta última ha entrado recientemente China.

El sector del Agua, y que recomendé hace tiempo, es muy interesante, pero debiera corregir para entrar. Lo haría vía Fondo de Inversión, por ejemplo el Pictet Water y que ha rentado un 8,28% anualizado durante los últimos 10 años...

Esperando esa corrección tienes también los Fondos de Inversión en RV Latinoaméricana y de Europa del Este... pero ahora -insisto- NO parece el momento adecuado.

Bueno, ya te he dado algunas "ideas"... Ahora se trata de que sigas la evolución de lo que te he comentado. Van a ser apuestas bastante "buenas" si esto se pone mal, pero -¡ojo!- eres tú quien toma las decisiones y quien me ha pedido la opinión, ya me entiendes... ¿No?

# Gurney: Con el "significativo" NO hay que perder el Norte... Un poco más del 25% del ahorro en los MPs, si no tenemos deuda, es lo que parece más adecuado. A medida de que esto se "extreme" pues podremos sobreponderar dicha posición. Aquí lo de menos parece que va a ser el precio, más si observamos el precio a que cotizan las mineras que se dedican a su extracción...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/former-us-mint-director-clueless-on-gold-in-fort-knox/

Koos Jansen investigando el oro de Fort Knox. Siempre interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2015)

# El hombre dubitativo: Acabo de leer los resultados una buena compañía "platera", Silver Standard Resources, y que dejo a continuación...

- Silver Standard Resources: A Few More Reasons To Invest - Silver Standard Resources, Inc (NASDAQ:SSRI) | Seeking Alpha

Por cierto, hoy le han dado un buen "repaso" a esta compañía en la Bolsa americana y, la verdad, el sector minero es con mucho uno de los que mejores oportunidades está ofreciendo, pero todavía se puede optimizar el precio. Una buena entrada que te doy está en el entorno de los $4,70 (precios de 2003...).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Crisis Grecia: Grecia y la vuelta a la realidad. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: El dinero, si se tiene, hay que moverlo y la "especulación" realmente dañina NO es la de los "pequeños" como podríamos ser tú o yo, es más, en realidad suelen ser "carnaza" cuando las cosas van "mal"...
> 
> ...



En Petroleo me metí con el ETF USO, a primeros de año, pero fue un mete-saca rápido ni fu ni fa....también hace 8 años estuve en un Fondo de CajaMadrid "Oro Azul", que invertia en compañías comercializadoras de Agua, y fue un bluff...me deje enredar, ni perdi ni gane, decepcionante...y años atrás en otro Etf de Gas Natural en donde primero gane bastante y luego por codicia y no saber salir a tiempo doble en perdida lo que gane...:rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2015)

# El hombre dubitativo: Bueno, eso es como en todo, es decir "acertar" en el producto y saber salir a tiempo... En cualquier caso, os dejo un artículo que va en la misma línea que vengo postulando...

- http://eladiofernandez.wordpress.co...-de-oficinas-bancarias-por-falta-de-liquidez/

Por tanto, Bancolchón sigue siendo una buena opción... Y hace un rato he observado que estaban tumbando a los MPs y a los Bonos. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo, pero por la tarde/noche veremos de comentar algo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que los MPs se ha ido recuperando, al igual que los Bonos. Hace un rato el Oro andaba por los $1163,90 vs los $1156 que había llegado a marcar y la Plata estaba en los $15,593 vs los mínimos de $15,453... Sin embargo, la tendencia sigue siendo claramente bajista.

Aunque repasando el sector de las mineras extractoras, parece que el precio sigue siendo "bueno" a futuro...

- Gold & Silver Trading Alert: Gold Stocks Break Below 2008 Low | Silver Phoenix

A propósito de las maniobras Jade Helm 15 y tiene mucho "sentido" lo que comenta...

- UNA ESCALOFRIANTE “REVELACIÃ“N” SOBRE LAS MANIOBRAS MILITARES JADE HELM | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Interesante...

- ¿Por qué a nadie le conviene la salida de Grecia del euro?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Jul 2015)

Soy un asiduo lector de El Robot Pescador desde hace mucho tiempo.
Cualquiera que me conoce (por supuesto, no virtualmente) me tilda de, cuando menos, de conspiranoico. Vamos que no soy profeta en mi tierra.

Dicho esto, después de llevar leyendo blogs como el de El Robot y muchos otros he llegado a mi propia teoría conspiranoica 

Todos esos blogs (independientemente de lo interesante que me resulten y que quede claro agradezco su existencia) infunden cuando menos temor.

Ahí va mi teoría:

El Big Brother (por llamarlo de alguna manera) trata de infundir eso: temor, miedo, preocupación, desazón, inseguridad, necesidad de ser guiado, ilustrado, acompañado en este valle de lágrimas, en fin, un caldo de cultivo ideal para, de repente, ¡¡¡tachán!!! surgir como el salvador y aportar orden, sosiego y esperanza.

En muchos de estos blogs (e insisto que me parece cojonudo que se puedan leer) falta rigor. Anunciar que viene el coco porque lo sé, porque lo he leído no sé dónde, porque mi prima le conoce, no es suficiente. Que viene el coco, eso ya lo sabemos. De hecho el coco siempre estuvo aquí, sólo que ahora pues es más coco y más que será.

Falta por saber si el coco se presentará como un horrible depredador (lo dudo) o un risueño amante de los niños.

¡Malos tiempos para la lírica!


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2015)

Hola, frisch: Al leerte me has recordado a Yukio Mishima y que, evidentemente, debes conocer, aunque desde luego está lejos de tu "pensamiento" y menos del mío, al menos en lo que se refiere a la auto-calistenia... Bien, entre mis "apuntes" figura algo que te voy a reproducir y que "casa" en parte con lo que comentas:

- "En varias cárceles especiales, como la que dirigía Dutch, se torturaba a los "sospechosos" para que revelasen los nombres de sus "complices" y luego se les ejecutaba de forma sistemática. Las "confesiones" extraídas a las víctimas pemitían mantener la ficción de las conspiraciones, que debían servir para explicar los fallos económicos y justificar la dictadura convertida en un fin en sí misma."

Bien, frisch, "El Robot pescador", como su nombre indica, se dedica a "pescar" noticias aquí y allá de medios alternativos. Y aquí, como en todo, habrá artículos que nos parecerán más convincentes que otros, pero la opinión seguirá siendo NUESTRA...

A veces de tanto "conspiracionismo", podemos caer en la trampa de tener una visión global del Sistema... Te aseguro que, a lo largo de la Historia, ha habido momentos peores y donde el actual "orwelismo" especulativo, no deja de ser un puro "aprendiz" al lado de los mandatos de emperadores romanos como Caligula o Domiciano... No veas lo que estoy leyendo respecto a un régimen de este tipo que existió en China mucho antes de que nacieran los citados emperadores.

Tampoco lo que editamos por aquí es muy "conspiranoico" al lado de lo que se podría hacer en este apartado, pero ya se intenta seleccionar las noticias. Por ejemplo, raramente pongo artículos de Alex Jones u otros... Y a veces reportan hechos muy interesantes y que son VERIFICABLES.

Resumiendo, cuando a mí me interesa personalmente algo que edito, me dedico a investigar sobre ello y entonces es cuando doy "X" posibilidades a que sea cierto. Y respecto al último artículo de "El Robot pescador" NO dice nada que no se haya editado ya en publicaciones militares...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Crisis Grecia: Encuesta Barclays entre inversores: ganará el sí, pero como pierda... que se prepare España. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Jul 2015)

Grecia: El sentido del "no"

greek crisis: Le sens du 'Non'

---------- Post added 03-jul-2015 at 08:51 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Tampoco lo que editamos por aquí es muy "conspiranoico" al lado de lo que se podría hacer en este apartado, pero ya se intenta seleccionar las noticias. Por ejemplo, raramente pongo artículos de Alex Jones u otros... Y a veces reportan hechos muy interesantes y que son VERIFICABLES.
> 
> Resumiendo, cuando a mí me interesa personalmente algo que edito, me dedico a investigar sobre ello y entonces es cuando doy "X" posibilidades a que sea cierto. Y respecto al último artículo de "El Robot pescador" NO dice nada que no se haya editado ya en publicaciones militares...
> 
> Saludos.



La idea que quería transmitir es que hay mucho blog que con menos rigor que más (lo cual no significa ni que dejen de decir verdades, ni que no sea interesante leerlos) crea una atmósfera de miedo (por decirlo rápido) y que, quizás, éste sea el objetivo de los que mandan de verdad. Esta estrategia es un clásico. Primero asusto luego salvo.

________________________________

Vaya, no sé por qué me ha colocado el sistema (¿Bruselas?) los dos mensajes en uno.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

Hola, frisch: Pues, SÍ y NO... Vamos a ver, este tipo de blogs de información "alternativa" son visitados por un determinado "tipo" de lector y, por tanto, van dirigidos a él... Por tanto, la propagación del "MIEDO" entre esa gente es realmente INOCUA, puesto que ya están posicionados al respecto...

Luego, son blogs muy minoritarios y sin apenas repercusión, al menos en nuestro país, de manera que pasan bastante desapercibidos. Quizás, cuando se les enlaza a hilos como éste es cuando son más seguidos.

Además, cuando la línea que siguen es tan "apocalíptica", consiguen desincentivar su seguimiento. Podrían decir lo mismo, pero utilizando unos titulares más "digeribles" para la gente, ya que ésta SÍ que sabe o intuye que las cosas andan más bien "malitas", pero si se les complica todavía más... Es preferible explicar las cosas de forma más sencilla, más o menos como hacemos en este hilo y admitiendo que podamos estar equivocados en nuestras "percepciones".

En lo personal, no leo todo lo que recibo o busco, pero si hay "algo" que ya conozco y me interesa, pues suelo "profundizar" en ello. Y muchas veces me sirve para descartar lo que leo y es que siendo "conspiranoico", suelo "racionalizar" y pensar por mi CUENTA, es decir que sólo doy por "buena" parte de la información que "proceso". Y, además, me gusta "contrastar" con informaciones oficiales, pero "vinculantes", por ejemplo en materia militar...

Y dejo esto...

- Banco Central de Suecia baja tipos hasta -0,35%

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Jul 2015)

Vuelvo a poner el primer enlace Fernando. Creo qu éste sí funciona.

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/0...pra-bonos-a-empresas-suprnacionales-europeas/


----------



## frisch (3 Jul 2015)

Éramos pocos y parió la abuela.

La Iglesia Ortodoxa pide el "Sí" al referéndum en Grecia :: Mundo :: Religión Digital


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante lo que os enlazo... pero claro como España va tan "bien" y los medios oficiales de "desinformación" están para lo que están. Mi resumen: AVISO A NAVEGANTES... Seguramente, esto se volverá a repetir, pero a lo "burro", aunque el cuándo es algo en lo no me pronunciaré y, simplemente, porque no tengo ni pajolera idea...

- El BCE salvó el lunes pasado a España de un desplome económico

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante lo que os enlazo... pero claro como España va tan "bien" y los medios oficiales de "desinformación" están para lo que están. Mi resumen: AVISO A NAVEGANTES... Seguramente, esto se volverá a repetir, pero a lo "burro", aunque el cuándo es algo en lo no me pronunciaré y, simplemente, porque no tengo ni pajolera idea...
> 
> - El BCE salvó el lunes pasado a España de un desplome económico
> 
> Saludos.



Después de la movida con Grecia del pasado fin de semana me sorprendió que el lunes, quitando el Ibex, apenas pasó nada en España. Esto es una explicación muy plausible, teniendo en cuenta que tenemos muchas papeletas para ser los siguientes tras Grecia.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

- China se suma a Grecia y Puerto Rico entre las preocupaciones de los inversores Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Aunque no esté de acuerdo con el autor del artículo, me ha parecido interesante enlazarlo y, en lo que a mí respecta, espero que salga el NO en el referéndum en Grecia y luego ya se verá... De momento, en España, ya hemos visto un "movimiento" contra "natura" y que es "rebajar" impuestos cuando a lo mejor NO TOCA, ya que se pretende claramente soslayar a quienes van a reemplazar a los "delincuentes" que han 
¿"dirigido"? el país. En realidad, tampoco han rebajado NADA, simplemente nos devuelven a la situación previa al EXPOLIO, uno más...

- Referéndum en Grecia: un NO podría hacer mucha sangre en el mercado | Investing.com

Vamos a dejarlo en que es una "señal"...

- World

Interesante...

- The Devalued Greek Currency Has Already Arrived. It's the Euro - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy buena esta entrevista a Adrian Day y que os enlazo. Interesante para aquellos que quieran posicionarse en el sector minero de los MPs... y que como os comenté recientemente está muy barato. Tampoco es una "invitación" para entrar ahora mismo, pero por seguirlo tampoco se pierde NADA, al contrario...

- Adrian Days Embarrassment of Riches: Gold Companies Cheap to Buy but Not for Long [BAR, BAMLF, FNV, FNV, G, GG, MD, PVG, PVG, R] - The Gold Report

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (4 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mi resumen: AVISO A NAVEGANTES... Seguramente, esto se volverá a repetir, pero a lo "burro", aunque el cuándo es algo en lo no me pronunciaré y, simplemente, porque no tengo ni pajolera idea...
> 
> - El BCE salvó el lunes pasado a España de un desplome económico



RLC (2015-07-03) Actualidad de Grecia con Roberto Centeno. La libertad nos busca a nosotros en mp3 (03/07 a las 14:22:58) 01:39:48 4717997 - iVoox

La intervención de Centeno en este programa está muy lograda y sale hablando casi desde el principio. Habla sobre Grecia, sobre las nefastas consecuencias para España en caso de que salga el no, etc.

Una de las cosas que dice, se corresponde exactamente con lo que se expone en ese artículo que enlaza fernandjcg. También comenta que el "irresponsable" de Rajoy está prometiendo recortar impuestos, subir pensiones (cuando ya se lleva gastado el 53% de la hucha de las pensiones), etc. para ganar las elecciones a toda costa. Pero todo esto habrá que pagarlo con deuda a la salud de Draghi.
Centeno dice que si ganan las elecciones (cosa probable a costa de repartir prebendas y con 50 diputados de regalo*) será peor para ellos ya que les tocará llevar a cabo la quiebra de España. Porque esto no aguanta así 4 años más... :

* Trevijano está convencido en que se "atreverán" a poner una ley como la griega o la italiana que regala 50 diputados a la lista más votada...


----------



## dalmore_12y (4 Jul 2015)

De otro hilo del foro...

Greek Banks Considering 30% Haircut On Deposits Over €8,000: FT
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ing-30-haircut-deposits-over-€8000-ft-reports

Supongo que es un rumor ¿malintencionado? desde el FT, pero aunque sea falso, no sé, estas cosas dejan huella y no "molan" en absoluto. Me recuerda a cuando pasó lo de Chipre y se hartaron de decir que los 100.000 € por cuenta y titular estaban asegurados en toda la UE y yo me preguntaba por qué llegado el momento crítico no iban a ser, por ejemplo, 25.000 € o menos. Cada vez los indicios son peores y el fatal desenlace creo que se acerca...

Nos van a robar por lo civil o por lo militar...no sé si dejar de preocuparme y que le den p...... a todo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# dalmore_12y: Por supuesto que nos robarán, pero MÁS, ya que ahora lo están haciendo y desde hace bastante tiempo, pero bueno si llegamos al peor de los supuestos que sea lo MÍNIMO posible y en esa tarea andamos por este hilo, sino para qué... Facilitamos información y debates, pero una de nuestras finalidades consiste en que la gente preserve la mayor parte posible de su Patrimonio.

Y dejo esto...

- Crisis Grecia: Los mercados temen una crisis sistémica del euro si los griegos votan no. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Jul 2015)

Greece Again Can Save The West > Greece Again Can Save The West > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation


----------



## Sacaroso (4 Jul 2015)

Despues del post de dalmore_12y me he puesto a buscar algo de información sobre el robo que hubo en Chipre a los depositantes de más de 100.000€.

Seguro que alguien tiene un resumen mejor de cómo se desarrolló todo pero aquí pongo lo que he encontrado así rápido.
El enlace en que encontré más cosas juntas está bastante desordenado.
La UE estudia extender el corralito en caso de futuras quiebras bancarias <---------

2013-03-16
*Los Diecisiete pactaron* un paquete de medidas que incluye un impuesto extraordinario del *9,9 %* sobre los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros y uno de *6,75 %* para los de menos.
La tasa se aplicará una sola vez y se impondrá para depositantes residentes y no residentes de Chipre.


2013-03-17
Según informa este domingo la prensa griega, el Banco Central de Chipre ha comunicado a las entidades financieras de la isla que bloqueen las transferencias y los pagos de los clientes, y se extiende al martes el cierre de los bancos (el lunes es festivo), aunque no se descarta que continúen cerrados algún día más.


2013-03-25
El plan de rescate acordado esta madrugada entre Nicosia y la troika garantiza en todo caso los depósitos inferiores a 100.000 euros.

Por su parte, el Banco de Chipre, el primer banco del país, será recapitalizado a través de una conversión de depósitos a acciones de los depósitos no asegurados, con una contribución completa de accionistas y de tenedores de bonos. En este caso, según fuentes del Gobierno chipriota, los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros (la mayoría pertenecientes a rusos) sufrirían una quita próxima al *30%*.

Chipre baraja aplicar quitas de hasta el *40%* en los grandes depósitos.

Los bancos en Chipre han estado cerrados desde el sábado 16 de marzo y desde entonces los ciudadanos solo han podido acceder a dinero a través de los cajeros automáticos.
En estos, sin embargo, la retirada se ha ido restringiendo, y de los 1.000 euros diarios regulares se pasó primero a un límite de 260 euros, y en los últimos dos días a 100 euros, esto último para el caso de los dos bancos afectados por la reestructuración, el Laiki Bank (Banco Popular) y el Bank of Cyprus (Banco de Chipre).


2013-07-29
La quita final de los depósitos no garantizados del Banco de Chipre, el mayor de este país, será del *47,5%*, según el acuerdo alcanzado por la troika de acreedores y el Gobierno de Nicosia anunciado este lunes por el Ejecutivo de Nicosia.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches,

Off topic total amigos, vengo con una cuestión "importante", ¿Cuánto dura una botella de black daniels abierta?, digo porque estoy con el tema de aprender a tomar whisky (en este caso bourbon) y después de intentar tomar botellas de la cestas de navidad (esos negreros son unos cabrones, jeje) pues me he habituado a tomar jack daniels pero con cubitos de hielos; al leer sobre que el whisky hay que beberlo a palo seco, pues me puse a beber todo lo que había en casa que dijese "whisky" y ya lo imaginareis, he salido bastante tocado y realmente no he encontrado nada que fuese bebible para estar tranquilo a excepción de una botella de Cardhu, madre mía, me ha sabido a gloria.

El tema es que por motivos médicos tengo prohibido los destilados (un reconocimiento médico hecho con malicia a principios de enero, cuando precisamente acaba uno de pasar excesos en demasía), el tema cervecero algo igual por motivos barrigueros (por eso mi fijación en l vino, jeje), pero este me sabe a miel, está de puta madre, así que estoy optando por "aparcar" la de black daniels que está resguardada junto a algunas onzas de plata y seguir con la de cardhu, mi preocupación es dejar una botella casi llena durante un X tiempo para seguir con otra botella. Si alguien sabe que si hacer dicha acción no afectará al del Jack daniels, pues lo agradeceré.

Y bueno, después de leer el link de dalmore_12y pues he optado por entregarme de lleno a la bebida (igual no hace falta esperar tanto para beber la de Jack daniels, jeje), 8.000€ es una puta mierda, vamos tendría que abrir muchas cuentas par salvarme de esa confiscación.

Encima creo que cuando eso llegue a España serán alrededor de 2.500€, de MP's ni hablo (aunque este hilo sea con intención de hablar de ellos) porque a estas alturas el que no esté posicionado aunque mínimamente en ellos es que no se ha enterado de la misa la mitad.

Ahora me preocupa el "resto" de efectivo, es decir, con el Clan Padrinista del COMEX es de locos estar posicionados al 100% en MP's, pero ¿Qué se hace con esa liquidez que uno debe prever por si las cosas se tuercen? esos billetillos del balconchon no vienen mal, pero tampoco creo que se deba dejar todo ahí.

Saludos


----------



## timi (4 Jul 2015)

saludos a todos , que no decaiga el hilo , veo con alegría que se ha aumentado la familia ,,,,

refinanciado , estoy en las mismas que tu , toca esperar , pero el tiempo corre y esto se va complicando

los indicios van saltando por todas partes...

Factory Orders Scream Recession: Annual Drop Biggest Since 2008 | Zero Hedge

y después de hacer colas en el banco , toca hacerlas en el super

El desabastecimiento acerca Grecia a Venezuela


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Jul 2015)

Bueno, al menos un familiar comentó (cuando se tocó el tema Grecia): "Al final vamos a hacer lo que nos dijo Refinanciado y compraremos MP's"

Espero que cuando reaccionen no sea demasiado tarde, aunque la verdad es que aunque ya tengo algo cargado, necesito más tiempo para cargar más.

Con el link de timi creo que ahora la clave está en la despensa


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: ¿Cuántas veces he comentado que hay que comenzar por la despensa?
SÍ, también "metal", pero en forma de "conserva"...

Bueno, es una "herejía" tomar el whisky/whiskey con hielo, pero vamos nada que decir si prefieres no "sentirlo", cuestión de "garganta", aunque a los americanos les gusta así, pero también he visto que colocan la botella de Bourbon en el frigorífico... aunque los americanos suelen estar bastante "asilvestrados" y, bueno, no sólo allí... No, no le va a pasar nada a ese Bourbon que quede en "espera"...

Vaya, vaya... problemas "existencialistas" con la liquidez... Bienvenido al mundo "real" y es que está bien tener MPs, Bancolchón, pero hace falta "algo" más... ¿No? Por si te sirve, estoy empezando a sopesar la posibilidad de entrar en alguna orera minera, pero podría ser también en cualquier otro sector minero y tengo claro una petrolera si el Crudo se acerca a los $50. Y también en mis Fondos de Inversión tendré que hacer un "pensamiento", pero aún NO y, quizás, no tenga que esperar mucho y tampoco tengo ninguna "prisa". Y Oro todavía me hace falta para alcanzar el nivel que yo deseo, en cambio en la Plata ya voy "bien"...

En fin, en su momento, ya os comentaré algunos de los movimientos que pueda realizar y que, por supuesto, NO son una "invitación" a seguirme. Simplemente, me limito a compartir "percepciones"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 00:09 ----------

- A Simply Outrageous Call On Gold - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Jul 2015)

Refinanciado, ese Jack Daniels aguantará bien...seguramente tendrá breve vida 
Personalmente, prefiero el escoces/irlandes al bourbon, pero es cuestión de gustos.

Diversificar en la despensa creo que es importante y no sólo con todo tipo de alimentos y destilados gourmet, sino también con destilados corrientes y si pillas promos mejor. En un posible madmax o simple desabastecimiento esas botellas baratas servirían para trueque. Si no llega el madmax pues vas dándoles rotación en carajillos, cubatas, alguna invitación a "bebefloreros", etc ::

Otro modo de diversificar es adelantar cosas que a lo mejor tienes pensadas para más adelante, una reforma en casa (cocina, baño, etc.). Yo estoy en ello. Bueno, esto más que diversificar es canjear apuntes contables por bienes tangibles de larga duración y uso continuo.

La verdad es que está la cosa "muy malita", pero ....que le vamos a hacer, se hará lo que se pueda dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno.


----------



## Kennedy (5 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante lo que os enlazo... pero claro como España va tan "bien" y los medios oficiales de "desinformación" están para lo que están. Mi resumen: AVISO A NAVEGANTES... Seguramente, esto se volverá a repetir, pero a lo "burro", aunque el cuándo es algo en lo no me pronunciaré y, simplemente, porque no tengo ni pajolera idea...
> 
> - El BCE salvó el lunes pasado a España de un desplome económico
> 
> Saludos.




Hace ya unos años que es el BCE quien compra (directa o indirectamente) la deuda, impagable, del Gobierno español. No es que el BCE haya salvado a España de una tormenta financiera, es que con su crédito barato está llevando al abismo al Gobierno español, quien sigue gastando y endeudándose cada vez más.

Pero, ¿qué pasará cuando los podemitas lleguen al poder y empiecen a hacer el tonto con la deuda? ¿Dejará el BCE de comprar deuda del Gobierno español?

¿Hará el BCE lo mismo que en Grecia, es decir, dejar de cambiar saldo bancario por billetes de euro? 

¿Echarán mano al 30% de los depósitos de más de 8.000€, como dice el Financial Times, que el FMI demanda para Grecia?

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 03:11 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> (...) Más a largo plazo, y cuando esto se caiga, que lo hará y quizás en Septiembre (...)




Yo vigilo especialmente la fecha del Domingo 13 de Septiembre de 2015, fin del año sabático judío...

Apuntar también que el viernes anterior es 11 de Septiembre, 14º aniversario (7+7) del 11s...


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2015)

se están juntando muchas cosas ,,,,

La burbuja bursátil china corre peligro de explotar abruptamente | Economía | EL PA

y el bce no salva a España , esta gestionando su timing para el cambio que viene ,,, y no tengo la menor duda de que se tocaran los depósitos.
en cuanto a la despensa ,para mi fue lo primero de todo , antes que metales y demás , se trata de comprar en mas cantidad al principio , y después simplemente hacer una rotación de lo mas utilizado. Si no tenéis este sistema implantado en casa , cuando lo comentéis a vuestra pareja igual os toma por paranoicos ,,, pero es que esta fácil el tema de convencer ,, simplemente que lean un par de noticias de Grecia de las que corren por aquí. 
Tenemos el canario en a mina , solo se trata de mirar-lo de vez en cuando para saber si pia, ,,,

buenos días y a disfrutar del domingo....


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kennedy: No ha sido Podemos quien ha generado la deuda en nuestro país, y mucho menos tiene que ver con el aumento demencial que ésta ha experimentado desde que gobierna el Rajao. Tampoco te preocupe el hecho de que puedan ganar las elecciones generales, ya que no lo harán, pero desde luego van a tener la "llave" para la "gobernabilidad" del país. En principio, algo que NO me desagrada, a pesar de las lógicas reticencias que pueda tener, pero llevo desde la Transición viendo un despropósito continúo en cómo se ha llevado este país, de manera que yo -en lo personal- no tengo ningún inconveniente en que se produzca un CAMBIO que no sé si será más bueno o no, pero me apetece "probar". Y los que tengan otra "ideología", vamos a decir más "azulada", pues van a poder votar a los mismos y tienen también otra "nueva" opción... ¿No?

Kennedy, ¿sabes los vencimientos de la deuda española en el período 2016-2020? Te lo digo: la última vez que lo miré andaba por los 300.000 millones de Euros. ¿Dí que Gobierno en España ha recibido semejante "herencia"? Si este país fuera una empresa y saliera a subasta, ¿alguien la cogería y pagaría 1 Euro por ello? Me temo que NO...

Del tema del 13 de Septiembre ya hemos debatido en el pasado en este hilo. En cualquier caso, para aquellos que no lo pudieran leer o hayan "caído" en este hilo hace poco, os dejo un interesante artículo y que lo explica bastante bien... En principio, tanto Septiembre como Octubre tienen "elementos" muy importantes que podrían notarse en los mercados. Además, como este tema ha estado muy mediatizado en los EE.UU., hay un claro consenso al respecto, así que tampoco sería "anormal" que pasase algo el 13 de Septiembre, pero también por ello mismo, hay fechas muy interesantes a partir de ésa y en cualquiera de ellas pueden elegir donde dar el "hachazo"... caso de producirse o, simplemente, "adelantarlo"...

- M633: 2015: AÃ‘O SÃBATICO, AÃ‘O JUBILEO, 2 LUNAS DE SANGRE, ISRAEL, IRÃN, ISIS Y WALL STREET

Y este otro artículo ha llamado mi interés...

- Crisis Grecia: Mentiras más que arriesgadas: así se (auto)engañan Grecia y la Eurozona. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 09:43 ----------

# Kennedy: Acabo de mirar la evolución de la prima de riesgo desde el pasado mes de Junio y está claro que el lunes, día 29, hubo una clara intervención del BCE y, aún así, se cerró en los 159, es decir +38 respecto al cierre del viernes anterior.

Perooooo es que el BCE también intervino de forma muy activa en los días que van del 15 al 19 (ambos inclusive) y donde los cierres oscilaron entre los 152-159...

En fin, que ya veremos qué sucede mañana en función de los resultados del referéndum griego... Yo desde luego voy a dormir "tranquilo"... Y, no nos engañemos, es que habrá un momento que España y otros países también tendrán que "plantarse" ante los acreedores y es que hay consenso claro, y entre TODOS los "colores", de que la Deuda NO se puede PAGAR ni existen "milagros" para poder hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Kennedy: No ha sido Podemos quien ha generado la deuda en nuestro país, y mucho menos tiene que ver con el aumento demencial que ésta ha experimentado desde que gobierna el Rajao. Tampoco te preocupe el hecho de que puedan ganar las elecciones generales, ya que no lo harán, pero desde luego van a tener la "llave" para la "gobernabilidad" del país. En principio, algo que NO me desagrada, a pesar de las lógicas reticencias que pueda tener, pero llevo desde la Transición viendo un despropósito continúo en cómo se ha llevado este país, de manera que yo -en lo personal- no tengo ningún inconveniente en que se produzca un CAMBIO que no sé si será más bueno o no, pero me apetece "probar". Y los que tengan otra "ideología", vamos a decir más "azulada", pues van a poder votar a los mismos y tienen también otra "nueva" opción... ¿No?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la deuda no se podrá pagar mientras los países sigan acumulando déficit tras déficit, pero si equilibran sus presupuestos y el BCE "provoca" una inflación del 4-5% anual, poco a poco esa deuda se irá diluyendo. Sería algo así como un "simpa" suave.
Sea como sea y pase lo que pase, el futuro viene cargado de recortes y pérdida de bienestar.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Jul 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/global-financial-turmoil-gold-price-doesnt-move/ Echadle un vistazo a las conclusiones de ese artículo... Me ha llamado la atención poderosamente algo que comenta, que ya sabía pero que en su momento, no se por qué no le presté atención. Igual abro un hilo en el principal con el tema. Y es que los alemanes y los holandeses se prepararon para una salida real del euro, creo que fue en 2012, haciendo un backup de moneda, y es por eso que repatrian su oro.

El artículo en si trata de los últimos acontecimientos del euro y de la bolsa china, y de cómo el precio del oro no se ha inmutado. Saludos

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 11:44 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> Yo creo que la deuda no se podrá pagar mientras los países sigan acumulando déficit tras déficit, pero si equilibran sus presupuestos y el BCE "provoca" una inflación del 4-5% anual, poco a poco esa deuda se irá diluyendo. Sería algo así como un "simpa" suave.
> Sea como sea y pase lo que pase, el futuro viene cargado de recortes y pérdida de bienestar.



Cómo van a provocar esa inflación, si en teoría tienen que mantenerla al 2% y no llegan. La velocidad de la M2 está en mínimos, y no hay crédito, y los bancos centrales han multiplicado por 4 su balance desde 2008 a base de inyecciones monetarias.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# gonzalor: No es factible lo que apuntas, independientemente de lo que ya te dice Ladrillófilo y vamos a ser más "técnicos":

- ¿Sabes el impacto que tienen las subidas de tipos de interés sobre la Deuda y su relación con el PIB?

- ¿Y que su impacto sobre los presupuestos anuales del Estado es muy superior al impacto sobre su PIB?

- ¿Sabes dónde repercute todo ello?

Respuesta: en el BOLSILLO DEL CIUDADANO...

# Ladrillófilo: Es que lo que estamos viviendo en los últimos tiempos es de "traca": cómo explicar que la caída de la Bolsa china no haya provocado un "terremoto" en el resto de las Bolsas mundiales y también que los MPs no hayan "reaccionado", muy al contrario. Desde luego, hay que "descubrirse" ante los "cortafuegos" que han creado...

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jul 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/global-financial-turmoil-gold-price-doesnt-move/ Echadle un vistazo a las conclusiones de ese artículo... Me ha llamado la atención poderosamente algo que comenta, que ya sabía pero que en su momento, no se por qué no le presté atención. Igual abro un hilo en el principal con el tema. Y es que los alemanes y los holandeses se prepararon para una salida real del euro, creo que fue en 2012, haciendo un backup de moneda, y es por eso que repatrian su oro.
> 
> El artículo en si trata de los últimos acontecimientos del euro y de la bolsa china, y de cómo el precio del oro no se ha inmutado. Saludos
> 
> ...



Si el sistema no se va al carajo antes de tiempo, cuando llegue la inflación lo hará a lo bestia y les costará Dios y ayuda contenerla.
Y los efectos de las subidas de tipos se podrán paliar, pero a base de cargarse el estado del bienestar y expoliar aun más a los ciudadanos.
En eso están, y apenas han comenzado.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

# gonzalor: Por ahí ya vas más "acertado"...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Jul 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Off topic total amigos, vengo con una cuestión "importante", ¿Cuánto dura una botella de black daniels abierta?, digo porque estoy con el tema de aprender a tomar whisky (en este caso bourbon) y después de intentar tomar botellas de la cestas de navidad (esos negreros son unos cabrones, jeje) pues me he habituado a tomar jack daniels pero con cubitos de hielos; al leer sobre que el whisky hay que beberlo a palo seco, pues me puse a beber todo lo que había en casa que dijese "whisky" y ya lo imaginareis, he salido bastante tocado y realmente no he encontrado nada que fuese bebible para estar tranquilo a excepción de una botella de Cardhu, madre mía, me ha sabido a gloria.
> 
> ...



Yo a veces he pensado en invertir en artículos de vici digo de lujo que siempre tiene salida como trueque en una posguerra....alcohol, tabaco, preservativos...siempre para diversificar claro...todo en MP's no puede ser...:


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo a veces he pensado en invertir en artículos de vici digo de lujo que siempre tiene salida como trueque en una posguerra....alcohol, tabaco, preservativos...siempre para diversificar claro...todo en MP's no puede ser...:



Ojo, que los preservativos caducan. Te lo dice un nuncafollista profesional.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Jul 2015)

vaya no había caído...::...d todas maneras si se guardan en sitios frescos y que no le de el sol, supongo que aunque caducados, y al ir envasados al vacio, siempre será mejor que nada...en todas las guerras, a pesar de la mortalidad, siempre el vicio ha tirado, para evadirse...es solo una idea más para diversificar....:


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> vaya no había caído...::...d todas maneras si se guardan en sitios frescos y que no le de el sol, supongo que aunque caducados, y al ir envasados al vacio, siempre será mejor que nada...en todas las guerras, a pesar de la mortalidad, siempre el vicio ha tirado, para evadirse...es solo una idea más para diversificar....:



En todas las guerras lo realmente útil son las armas y las municiones, si no tenemos unas cuantas, no sirve de nada hacer acopio de otras cosas.


----------



## kikepm (5 Jul 2015)

Buenas tardes de domingo a todos. Como siempre interesantísimas reflexiones.

Mi opinión:

El sistema monetario tal y como conocemos va a sufri un colapso tarde o temprano, el camino que han tomando los bancos centrales ha sido recorrido unas cuantas veces ya, y todos sabemos el final de la historia.

Una moneda que es sistemáticamente envilecida termina por perder el favor de los ciudadanos, todo es cuestión de tiempo ya que no hay voluntad política de resolverlo.

El estado es una monstruosa máquina que sirve a una gran cantidad de personas, los políticos se deben a estas personas para conseguir y mantener el poder. 

¿Cual sería la forma de resolver todo este desaguisado? Pues obviamente reducir la deuda, y constreñir la masa monetaria. ESto todos sabemos lo que significaría para todos los buscadores de rentas, funcionarios, jubilados, empresas y empresarios en contacto con el gobierno y la administración.

Así que NO VAN A RESOLVERLO, van a permitir que el euro desaparezca. Eso lo tienen muy claro, porque si los que están arriba consideran que van a hacer "todo lo que sea necesario" y su idea de la economía es que no existe inflación a pesar de la expansión monetaria, esto nos conduce solo a un escenario.


El problema es que el colapso puede ocurrir en un mes, en un año, o en 10. 


Dada la gigantesca capacidad de los estados europeos y americano de producir, dada la increible productividad que hemos alcanzado gracias a internet y los ordenadores, toda esta inflación monetaria se camufla en no inflación en precios.

Los incrementos de producción disimulan las expansiones monetarias, impidiendo la deflación contínua que los primeros provocan en los precios, si no se altera la cantidad de dinero o su velocidad de circulación.


Yo personalmente también llevo asistiendo desde la transición a toda esta inmundicia política, y espero y deseo fervientemente que todo reviente de una puta vez.

Aunque solo sea para cerrar la bocaza de todos los facinerosos, mentirosos y estúpidos que les jalean.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Jul 2015)

ValOro.net | Antal Fekete: Hiperinflación o hiperdeflación

he encontrado esto en relación a la hiperinflación, poniendo esa palabra + fekete en el buscador

y esto también:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgm1pJYXs8

La hiperinflación se suele dar en contextos de guerra, donde los sistemas de producción han sido destruidos. Vamos que no hay oferta de mercancías, hay escasez.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2015)

The Economist Calls Victory For "No" Camp: Sees 60% Voting "Oxi" | Zero Hedge

Edito para añadir un comentario hecho a la noticia anterior en la página de zerohedge
-----------------------------

Tall Tom

_The "oxi" camp currently leads over the "nai" camp with an 8-10% margin.

_And Napoleon defeated Wellington at Waterloo, Eirik.



Remember that Rothschild report?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesantes los comentarios y aportaciones que habéis realizado. Bueno, el hilo sigue "viento en popa"... y eso es bueno, aunque a algunos pueda no "gustarles", pero para lo que me importará a mí...

# kikepm: A ver si te pasas más a menudo por aquí. Siempre me ha gustado leerte, incluso cuando no hemos "coincidido" y que ha sido en pocas ocasiones... Mira, te enlazo un artículo que "complementa" de alguna manera tu comentario...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: GRECIA, SÃ O NO

Guillermo Barba escribe desde México, y también lo hace en los EE.UU.... Y lo digo para que veáis cómo España sigue estando en el "disparadero", a pesar de los "vende humos" como Rajao y su "camarilla"... Vamos, que para verlo sólo hacen falta Mates de Básica, fácil de entender y difícil de explicar en un mundo sin sentido...

# El hombre dubitativo: Creo que tienes una visión un poco errónea de cómo se desarrollaría un conflicto bélico de gran alcance y para nada podéis tomar como referencia los que conocéis tipo Afganistán, Irak, Siria, etc. Si se enfrentan las grandes potencias, veremos quiénes quedan para realizar trueque con productos de "lujo" y que tienen, indudablemente, mucho valor en determinados escenarios POST bélícos. En una primera fase, vale más la comida y el agua...

En cualquier caso, yo tengo una buena reserva en Whisky, pero vamos la finalidad es beberlo, pero si luego sirve para "algo", ahí estará... perooooo sobre todo mucho mejor LATAS de alimentos.

# Ladrillófilo: Me gusta mucho leer a Fekete, pero vamos a ser "coherentes" y es que la Escuela austríaca NUNCA se impondrá en la Economía actual y en la que la suceda -si es que llegamos más allá...- tengo serias dudas.

Hiperinflaciones se están dando ya en el planeta o cómo llamamos a lo que sucede en Venezuela, Argentina, Ucrania y buena parte de los países emergentes... Otra cosa es cómo se está "maquillando" todo y que ha explicado bien kikepm, aunque ya lo hemos hecho aquí en otras ocasiones.

No son descartables inflaciones disparadas, pero tengo muy claro que sería difícil ver Hiperinflaciones en el mundo "desarrollado"... antes asistiríamos a fuertes y devastadoras revoluciones sociales -¿sólo?- que podrían perfectamente desembocar en conflictos bélicos "regionales" para acabar extendiéndose...

Sí, "malos tiempos" se avecinan, aunque el cuándo es algo puramente especulativo. "Aguantarán" todo lo que puedan y más... lógicamente lo harán vaciando nuestros bolsillos y luego ya se verá...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2015)

algunos primeros resultados

Okeanews ha retwitteado
Olivier Drot ‏@OlivierDrot 9 minHace 9 minutos

Résultats du #Greferendum sur 23,96% du total :
Non : 60,55 %
Oui : 39,45 %
#Grèce

https://twitter.com/okeanews


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

Nada, me voy a "celebrarlo" por ahí... Y veremos esta madrugada si los mercados siguen anestesiados y drogados hasta el c... Y también tendremos ocasión de comprobar qué "soluciones" piensan aplicar los "grandes"... ¡Ah! y no me refiero a Bruselas, que es el "espantapájaros" de turno, sino a Washington, Pekin, FMI, etc., etc....

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2015)

Se mantiene la diferencia con el 31,18% escrutado

Okeanews ha retwitteado
Olivier Drot ‏@OlivierDrot 10 minhace 10 minutos

Résultats du #Greferendum sur 31,18 % du total :
Non : 60,83 %
Oui : 39,17 %
#Grèce

https://twitter.com/okeanews

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 20:31 ----------

Independientemente de lo que piense yo sobre la UE y pertenecer o no a ella, lo cierto es que el NO en el referéndum de Grecia no fue planteado como una salida de la eurozona sino como un NO rotundo a las propuestas antidemocráticas de la Troika pero claro, los massmierda al servicio de esta han conseguido "pasar" la falacia de que votar NO era querer salir del euro y de la eurozona.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2015)

ojalá sea algo más que una imagen


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2015)

Je,je,je... Falta una "frasecita" tipo: ¿Y ahora cómo nos la "maravillamos"?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Nos desayunamos con la sorprendente dimisión de Varofaukis... Realmente, NUNCA acabaremos de entender los "entresijos" de la Política.

Os dejo dos artículos... El de Juan Laborda merece una detenida lectura y enlaza con uno de mis comentarios de ayer y también con algunos de días anteriores...

- Vozpópuli - España, en el trasfondo de la crisis griega (II)

- Texas: Â¿A un paso de 'independizar' su oro? - RT

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Jul 2015)

Pues ya estamos a 6 de Julio del Año del Señor 2015...
a vuelto a salir el sol, seguimos con la ola de calor, empiezan los Sanfermines...
y a ver que nos deparan los mercados ::

El OXI de ayer nos lleva a un territorio por explorar. A ver que acontece...

Añado:

Vozpópuli - El referéndum divide a Europa: Hollande tendrá que convencer a Merkel para no echar a Grecia del euro

Cada vez esta "Uropa" es una jaula de grillos. Se avecinan "tiempos interesantes"... tristemente interesantes, diría yo, porque no se barrunta nada bueno.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jul 2015)

El oro ni se entera y en su tunel bajista.

24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


Y del petroleo, parece que hay mas oferta que demanda (y encima este ultimo mes la actividad de perforacion en USA ha subido por primera vez desde febrero, por lo que los futuros del petroleo empiezan a descontar...).

Yo sigo el crudo usualmente desde este portal, que me gusta bastante:

Crude Oil Prices - Live Oil Price Chart, Price Forecast & Analysis


----------



## frisch (6 Jul 2015)

Tras la deuda griega

Tras la deuda griega, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...tria-armamentistica-norteamericana-y-europea/

- Path Of Least Resistance Is Down For Gold | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Jul 2015)

Los griegos resisten en las Termópilas

El Saco del Ogro


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 Jul 2015)

¿Os funciona la web de bullion vault?

https://www.bullionvault.com/gold-price-chart.do

Llevo todo el día sin poder entrar y es donde miro los MP. :S


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2015)

Hola, cegador: No utilizo esa web... Sin embargo, te diré que los MPs ahora mismo están planos: Oro a $1168,40 y Plata a $15,670. Siguen en el lateral/bajista y que tiene toda la "pinta" de decantarse por esa última opción...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Jul 2015)

Syriza se plantea recurrir al Tratado de Lisboa frente al BCE


----------



## timi (7 Jul 2015)

Buenos días , interesantes enlaces ,,, frisch , si se ponen a imprimir billetes de 20 euros sin el consentimiento del bce , no llegamos a octubre. , tendremos que empezar en serio a mirar las letras de los papelitos de colores.

Letras billetes paÃ*s emisor - Rankia

:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 07-jul-2015 at 06:17 ----------

2 mas , la ultima BRUTAL...

Pekín frena la sangría en las Bolsas chinas con un plan de compras | Economía | EL PA

Bienvenidos al Costa Concordia | ctxt.es

me largo a matrix.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Muy bueno el artículo del "Costa Concordia"... Ciertamente, ya has leído en varias ocasiones mi referencia a que los momentos actuales en Europa recuerdan a los años previos a la I WW y, respecto a dicho artículo, discrepo en cuanto a las circunstancias que desembocaron en la II WW. Históricamente, son "diferentes"...

Y dejo esto...

- La burbuja china. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jul 2015)

*No habrá un Grexit*

https://lilianeheldkhawam.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/il-n-y-aura-pas-de-grexit-liliane-held-khawam/

En francés (¡qué se le va a hacer!)

Viene a decir que el mundo está hoy en día regido por las Corporaciones-Estado.
Que la Unión Europea es el terreno predilecto (supremo) de los lobbies de las transnacionales y germen de ese Estado Transnacional que se impone a marchas forzadas
Que la crisis griega ha sido y es un magnífico negocio (con cifras comprobadas)
Y que no habrá Grexit

_El artículo está fechado el 29 junio 2015_


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2015)

Parece que la inyección de dinero estatal en la bolsa china no es suficiente , las caidas son tan grandes que un 26% de las empresas (21% del capital) han suspedido cotización para no agrandar las caidas.

el Shanghai Composite ha perdido un 28% desde el 12 de Junio , pero si no fuera porque las empresas que más pierden han dejado de cotizar la caida sería mucho mayor.

China: una cuarta parte de la bolsa deja de cotizar para evitar el hundimiento - elEconomista.es

Saludos.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

¡Uy!...

- Bank of England reduce el seguro de depósitos a 75.000 libras

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2015 at 15:10 ----------

Menudo "viaje" le están metiendo a los MPs: Oro a $1156,70 y Plata a $15,278...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2015)

Alguien sabe si acaban de encontrar una mina de plata con 300.000 Tn justo debajo de Wall Street?
Vaya viaje mas descarado que le están dando a la platica, casi 40 centimos la onza en un ratico!
Como hace semanas que tenia ganas de meterle, he aprovechado el viaje y me acabo de fundir la extra de Julio en unos tubitos. 

Ahora a ver si es todo manipulación o es verdad lo de la mina?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2015)

Ya se que se desvia del tema, pero creo que podría ser de gran utilidad, comentar que alimentos podrían sernos útiles, para empezar a almacenar de cara a una situación de emergencia aparte de los latunes...creo recordar que hace tiempo, no sé si fue Fernando, se colgó un enlace de empresas que venden alimentos desecados/liofilizados...ienso:


----------



## mmm (7 Jul 2015)

¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con Oro Direct? Hace tiempo estuve tentado de cambiar algunos ahorros por oro en esa página. He estado un tiempo sin mirarla y ahora me la encuentro cerrada.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Ha sucedido con el MISMO "patrón" de otras ocasiones...

# El hombre dubitativo: Eso lo realizó el conforero trasgukoke. Ahora no suele colaborar por aquí, pero me consta que de tanto en tanto nos lee...

Bueno, ahora no tengo tiempo, pero esta noche veré de ampliar lo comentado...

Saludos.


----------



## mmm (7 Jul 2015)

mmm dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con Oro Direct? Hace tiempo estuve tentado de cambiar algunos ahorros por oro en esa página. He estado un tiempo sin mirarla y ahora me la encuentro cerrada.



Yo me contesto: blanqueo de capitales y pillada.

De ganar mil millones a la suspensión de pagos - Levante-EMV


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2015)

si si, hace algún tiempo que cerro...


----------



## mmm (7 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> si si, hace algún tiempo que cerro...



¿Qué sitio me aconsejas para comprar oro?


----------



## dalmore_12y (7 Jul 2015)

Hostias!!!

Plata 14,843 -5,04% Rompe la barrera del 15 :8:

Oro 1152,50 -1,21%


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2015)

mmm dijo:


> ¿Qué sitio me aconsejas para comprar oro?



aquí particulares...de fiar...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ompra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html

Y aquí...tiendas...


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html


----------



## DAVA (7 Jul 2015)

Mis primera monedas de oro las adquirí a través de orodirect. Ellos lo enviaban a través de MRW y había que irlo a recoger personalmente a la oficina. Una vez que cerró por delitos relacionados con el blanqueo de capitales he comprado a través de andorrano joyería y he recibido en casa el paquete por mensajería sin ningún contratiempo.

Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## marquen2303 (7 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya se que se desvia del tema, pero creo que podría ser de gran utilidad, comentar que alimentos podrían sernos útiles, para empezar a almacenar de cara a una situación de emergencia aparte de los latunes...creo recordar que hace tiempo, no sé si fue Fernando, se colgó un enlace de empresas que venden alimentos desecados/liofilizados...ienso:




Sr. dubitativo hace un par de semanas decidí que después de verano voy a comenzar con las compras en el supermercado como las hacía mis padres y es que ellos llenaban la despensa con artículos no perecedero y se podía tirar de ella por un buen tiempo así que cambiaré eso de ir al super tan seguido. Vengo pensando esto porque soy "positivo" y espero que no suceda lo peor que se cuenta en la mayoría de los hilos de este foro pero creo que si tendremos problemas económicos y creo que habrá momentos de desabastecimientos en los supermercados. Me acuerdo de la huelga de transportistas hace unos años y como se hablo del desabastecimiento de los supermercados. 
Vuelvo a repetir soy positivo y tengo esperanzas de que no suceda lo peor pero por las dudas MP, otras divisas, buena despensa y estudios varios (también me voy a apuntar al tiro deportivo que siempre me ha gustado este deporte)

---------- Post added 07-jul-2015 at 18:11 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...scenarios-de-colapso-metaleros-inside-29.html

Aquí esta lo de la comida liofilizada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Jul 2015)

Hola a todos,

Estos días estoy aprovechando para cargar e ir bien sobrado de oro y plata. 

Y por eso tengo varias preguntas a los sabios del hilo...Consideráis que va a durar mucho esta bajada? La estan fomentando desde arriba para cargarse ellos mismos de oro y plata en previsión de un futuro patrón oro o en cualquier caso, un patrón distinto al actual?

Tenemos que seguir cargándonos hasta arriba de metal mientras siga esto por si acaso no hay otro momento igual?

Alguien sabe cual es limite inferior en el cual toda actividad minera seria no rentable?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## timi (7 Jul 2015)

saludos , tema de la comida liofilizada , yo paso , si se tiene que estar tanto tiempo sin comida , es que la cosa esta muyyyyy chunga , y en ese caso prefiero no estar . 
yo desde hace muchos años , compro 1 vez al mes , simplemente por falta de tiempo , y claro , con los productos de conservación larga , puedes jugar mucho , hago una rotación de lo mas utilizado , e intento llevar un control del tema fechas de caducidad.
el resultado es que tengo comida suficiente para 3 y 4 meses , y eso sin contar el huerto , que me proporciona un 50-60 de lo que comemos normalmente. De la producción del huerto , solemos hacer conservas para todo el año , con lo cual podría aguantar mucho mas tiempo de esos 3.4 meses sin comprar nada.
El tema de las conservas , es una cosa que aconsejo que aprendáis si os interesa el tema , si no tenéis huerto es igual , podéis comprar productos de temporada a buen precio y hacer las conservas .... legumbres , hortalizas , salsa de tomate , mermeladas , fruta de temporada , todo se puede aprender a conservar para el uso normal durante un año.
Patatas , con simplemente conocer a un payés de la zona , con 80-100kg tienes para muchos meses , y la conservación es de lo mas sencillo ,,, yo me produzco todas las patatas que uso al año , y se que no es rentable ,es mas económico comprarlas , pero prefiero mantener los conocimientos de como producir ese y otros productos,,,, por si acaso.
el tema carne , prácticamente solo como carne criada por mi , es mas por un tema de desconfianza de los productores , me lleva trabajo , pero se lo que como , y claro , no me hace falta tener un stock , en 2-3 mese puedo tener pollos y conejos para comer , vender o regalar.
lo que si tengo en stock siempre en casa son 2-3 jamones extremeños ,,,, unos le dan al whisky , yo de doy a las lonchas de jamón,,,,,

y whisky también tengo en casa , no me gusta , pero puede servir para muchas cosas,,,,, no me critiques por esto Fernandoo , para desinfectar , trueques ,,,,,jejeje

bueno , parece que el tema trabajo me da un respiro , no me quejo , en un mes he reducido el tiempo que pienso estar aportando a montoro unos 3-4 años en el futuro,,,,
pienso llevar mi firma de Refinanciado hasta las ultimas consecuencias , con crack o sin crack ,,, y mi objetivo es no trabajar mas allá de los 50-55 ,,, otra cosa es que lo consiga .

tema oro , voy cargado , un 35% entre oro y plata , no descarto comprar , pero no tengo claro si hacerlo o no ,,, igual me arrepiento si no lo hago.

saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2015)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Sr. dubitativo hace un par de semanas decidí que después de verano voy a comenzar con las compras en el supermercado como las hacía mis padres y es que ellos llenaban la despensa con artículos no perecedero y se podía tirar de ella por un buen tiempo así que cambiaré eso de ir al super tan seguido. Vengo pensando esto porque soy "positivo" y espero que no suceda lo peor que se cuenta en la mayoría de los hilos de este foro pero creo que si tendremos problemas económicos y creo que habrá momentos de desabastecimientos en los supermercados. Me acuerdo de la huelga de transportistas hace unos años y como se hablo del desabastecimiento de los supermercados.
> Vuelvo a repetir soy positivo y tengo esperanzas de que no suceda lo peor pero por las dudas MP, otras divisas, buena despensa y estudios varios (también me voy a apuntar al tiro deportivo que siempre me ha gustado este deporte)
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2015 at 18:11 ----------
> ...



suscribo al 100 % las opiniones....:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, veo que hoy el hilo está bastante animado... ¡Menos "curro"! y se agradecen las aportaciones y, sobre todo, las argumentaciones...

Voy a empezar por responder a astur_burbuja:

- Bueno, sobre lo de "sabio" vamos a dejarlo... Simplemente, en mi caso, entiendo sobre los MPs y bastante más que algunos que son renombrados y no sé porqué... a pesar de que fallan más que una escopeta.

- Esta bajada ya se pronosticó en este hilo, pero no sólo por mí... y tampoco había que ser un "gurú" para verla venir. Todos los repuntes siempre han acabado en máximos decrecientes... y eso que uno no se suele guiar por el AT. Equivocado o no y eso es lo de menos para mí...

- Dependiendo de las "percepciones" de cada cual, es decir respondiéndose a uno mismo sobre cómo puede acabar este "sin sentido", pues en lo personal pienso que las caídas deben potenciar la adquisición de MPs. Por ejemplo, en la Plata, los niveles actuales no pueden ser más atractivos... Eso no quita para que se puedan ver precios bastante inferiores a los actuales, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, pero para eso está lo que se conoce como "promediar" y es lo ideal para quienes van en "físico" y sin plazo "puntual"...

- Yo NO veo por ningún lado que se vaya a implementar un "Patrón Oro" ni NADA equivalente. Otra cosa es la "propaganda" que hay alrededor de esto...

- En la Plata, los "números" en los costes de extracción ya NO "cuadran" de ninguna de las maneras... En el Oro tampoco, pero todavía hay "oreras" que pueden aguantar precios bastante más bajos y ese es el caso de Goldcorp, por dar un ejemplo...

Y ahora ya me centro en los demás comentarios... Bueno, llevamos la "hostia" escribiendo y dando diferentes "alternativas" a tiempos convulsos que puedan estar por llegar, así que en este hilo, así como en el anterior y otros "paralelos" en los que colaboré, ya se os comentó por activa y por pasiva lo de la Despensa, Bancolchón, Divisas "físicas", MPs. etc., etc. Por tanto, NO me voy a reiterar, pero ya sé que Argentina y Venezuela os quedan "lejos", pero claro con lo de Grecia ya lo veis más "cercano"... ¿No?

No es ninguna tontería gastarse una buena cantidad de dinero en Alimentos, especialmente Conservas, Agua y también en tener un buen Botiquín... Después, ya podemos avanzar un poco más y es en la sustitución de los elementos energéticos habituales.

# timi: No te voy a "criticar" porque no sepas "apreciar" el Whisky y es que el "paladar" es algo muy "sui géneris", ya me entiendes... ¿No? Lo del Jamón está bien...

#marquen2303: Lo del "Tiro" es un "deporte" muy interesante, pero vamos hay "alternativas" a las armas de fuego en las distancias cortas e incluso más allá... Fueron muy famosos los "honderos" ibéricos utilizados tanto por cartagineses como romanos y de la honda al tirachinas de "combate" hay poco trecho... por dar un simple ejemplo. Si vieras las "armas" que utilizaron muchos agricultores vietnamitas.

Ya pasando a otra cosa, el "ataque" de hoy contra el Oro y la Plata NO se ha centrado sólo ahí y ha alcanzado al resto de los MPs... perooooo cuando la Plata cae suelo fijarme en qué ha hecho el Cobre y ¡voilà!... Éste se encuentra en una situación muy peligrosa y a punto de perder un soporte importante de largo plazo. Si eso ocurre ya nos podemos agarrar todos los "machos"...

Y dejo esto...

- Rodio, platino y paladio, en mínimos mulianuales | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Jul 2015)

*Eagles*

US Mint suspende ventas hasta agosto.

CONFIRMED – US Mint Suspends Silver Eagle Sales - The Daily Coin

Y como rumor Austria y Canadá están a la espera de la demanda de mañana.


----------



## dalmore_12y (7 Jul 2015)

Para los poco conocedores de los MP, como es mi caso... en que se traduce la noticia aportada por el Andorrano?
Es tan mala como suena "a priori" o es algo habitual?


Perdón por mi ignorancia  y gracias.


----------



## nekcab (8 Jul 2015)

¿La pérfida albión reduciendo el límite para proteger a sus ciudadanos de futuras quiebras bancarias en los depósitos?

Estoooo....: ¿¿¿no se supone que eso es motivo para estar con los cohoncillos de sombrero??? Si ni tan siquiera la potencia bursátil que es el parquet londinense tiene el ánimo de dar la protección que el resto de países de su entorno sí proporciona... van los planes como se estaba preveyendo en este foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- dalmore_12y: NO, no es importante la decisión de la US Mint y ya lo ha hecho en otras ocasiones... Quizás, podría haber un desabastecimiento puntual en las Eagles, pero pienso que ahora mismo se pueden comprar monedas de Plata Bullion sin mayores problemas, aunque habrá un día que, quizás, ya no sea así... pero aún queda tiempo para vivir una situación semejante.

Desde luego, esta madrugada ha sido la "leche" en los mercados asiáticos y donde han habido fuertes caídas sustentadas por las Bolsas chinas, una vez más... En las Materias Primas también continúan las caídas y hace unos minutos:

- Oro: $1147,60 (y decían que yo era un "gurú" excesivamente pesimista...).
- Plata: $14,743...
- Cobre: $2,387... Aquí ya entramos en "terrenos pantanosos" y ha roto el soporte de largo plazo. Ya veremos...
- Petróleo Brent: $56,11 (acercándose a esos $50 que no descarto ver...).

Y os dejo un muy interesante artículo...

- El dedo en la llaga: tamaño y deuda, los problemas clave de la empresa española. Blogs de Valor Añadido

En fin, seguid haciendo los "deberes"...

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## amador (8 Jul 2015)

Pregunta de novato:

En esta página de venta de monedas se pueden ver Soberanos de diferentes épocas.

https://www.coininvest.com/es/monedas-de-oro/sovereign/

En algunos antiguos (por ejemplo los de 1911-1932) diferencia unos primeros de otros de segunda mano.

Entonces, ¿debo suponer que los que NO indica segunda mano, aunque sean de 1911-1932 nunca los ha poseído ningún particular salvo el fabricante/vendedor?

¿Quién los ha tenido en stock tanto tiempo? 

Si me lo podéis explicar, y también que estado de conservación puedo esperar en un Soberano de 1911-1932 que NO es de segunda mano.

Entiendo, como ya habéis comentado alguna vez, que vale la pena comprar uno más antiguo por sólo 2.50 eypos más la pieza.

Gracias


----------



## Los últimos españoles (8 Jul 2015)

Qué de gente nueva por el hilo. Se ve que con lo de Grecia más de uno ha visto







Las preguntas así como sus correspondientes respuestas son muy buenas. Aunque lleve unos meses por aquí, aun me considero un novato.

Todo esto de acumular metales, provisiones, etc. está muy bien. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que si el destino te ha castigado a vivir en un zulo-pisito, es poco práctico llenar hasta arriba de trastos anti-MadMax tu cubículo de pladur.
Personalmente, mi preparación va encaminada en base a una posible escasez temporal (semanas, meses) de suministros y en detraer liquidez fuera de canales en los que montoros y otros genios políticos de las finanzas puedan meterle mano "mirando por nuestro bien". Y, por supuesto, cultivar habilidades para no quedarme estancado en la inopia telecinquera.
No olvidemos que entre esas habilidades están las "sociales". Lo del heroe solitario queda bien en las películas, pero un grupo de 20 (o de cien) ejerce más presión que un grupo de uno.

Ya me gustaría a mi tener mi terreno, en donde cultivar mi huerto, criar mis gallinas y practicar con el tirachinas y la ballesta. Pero cada uno ha de saber adaptarse mejor con lo que tiene para poder sobrevivir... o al menos eso dice Darwin.

En cuanto a los metales, a ver si se llega a un acuerdo con Grecia en plan "aquí no ha pasado nada", el euro sube un poquito y aprovechamos doblemente la bajada de los metales.


----------



## Harol (8 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Pregunta de novato:
> 
> En esta página de venta de monedas se pueden ver Soberanos de diferentes épocas.
> 
> ...



[URL][/URL]ynkgwuivksscaer no opio s
Yo un 8 iris jure 8a
Bah










Enviado desde mi Lenovo A806 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jul 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Para los poco conocedores de los MP, como es mi caso... en que se traduce la noticia aportada por el Andorrano?
> Es tan mala como suena "a priori" o es algo habitual?
> 
> 
> Perdón por mi ignorancia  y gracias.



Esta citigroup detras?

US Mint Runs Out Of Silver Coins As Price Of Silver Plunges - Commodity Trade Mantra


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: La "excepcional" en las monedas suelen pagarlas los aficionados a la Numismatica y, por ejemplo, ese es mi caso. Ahora bien, si sólo te interesa el Oro, la moneda que esté más barata. Sin embargo, si esa "excepcional" la pones en una subasta es muy posible que el "plus" pagado quede en algo muy simbólico. Y si la moneda no ha "circulado" pues la encontrarás en muy buen estado y si no lo ha hecho es porque alguien la adquirió en su momento como coleccionista o como "reserva de valor". Es fácil de entender.

# Rattus: Vamos a ver, aquí se aportan "ideas" y que, desde luego, NO van a "solucionar" todos los supuestos que se podrían dar, por ejemplo, en una situación madmaxista, pero SÍ que darían "margen" para "pensar" y "decidir" qué hacemos. En situaciones muy extremas, las grandes ciudades serán auténticas "ratoneras" y siento decirlo así, pero es lo que hay...

NO, los "lobos solitarios" pueden existir y hay gente preparada para tal fin, pero bueno tampoco yo le veo demasiado aliciente... El hombre es una especie animal en que su "fuerte" es la colectividad, sino no habría llegado donde lo ha hecho... ¿No te parece?

¡Ojo! porque la ballesta está considerada un "arma deportiva" que requiere de la correspondiente licencia equiparable a las armas de caza menor. Si no recuerdo mal, está clasificada como de 7ª Categoría. Desde luego, es un arma muy eficaz y fácil de construir, pero hay muchas otras... Evidentemente, todo necesita de su adiestramiento para ser eficaz en determinadas situaciones, pero eso lo dejo a gusto del "consumidor"... En ese aspecto, ya lo tengo cubierto a nivel individual.

Mira, NO creo que se pueda "arañar" mucho más en el precio de los MPs, a pesar de las caídas que puedan seguir a la actual y a mí NO suelen condicionarme las cotizaciones. Siempre aplico la misma "norma": tengo el dinero y me convence el "producto" en determinado contexto, pues no me complico más la vida y lo compro. Hace dos días hice lo mismo con una acción, a pesar de entrar en pérdidas a las pocas horas... ¿Me arrepiento? Ni lo más mínimo, ya que la empresa es buena, estaba en precio y a la liquidez hay que darle "salida", pero "diversificando"...

Y os dejo esto. No es que esté muy de acuerdo, pero me consta que será interesante para otros "metaleros"...

- High Tech Guru George Gilder Demolishes A Critical Myth About The Gold Standard

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Jul 2015)

NOK se acerca el momento de entrarle otra vez.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

marquen2303 dijo:


> NOK se acerca el momento de entrarle otra vez.



Hola, marquen2303: Supongo que recordarás cuando te comenté que la verías otra vez en torno a los 9... ¿No? Bien, en el par USD/NOK ya ha roto resistencias, así que es previsible que en el par EUR/NOK se alcancen y superan los 9,1820... Es más, en el tiempo, no sería extraño ver un rango que estuviera entre los citados 9,1820 y los 9,7261... A mí me están entrando ganas de entrar, aunque de momento estoy "deshojando" mi decisión al respecto. Quizás, esté esperando una mayor caída en el Petróleo...

A largo plazo, parece una buena oportunidad de intercambiar los "papelitos de colores"...

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (8 Jul 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Qué de gente nueva por el hilo. Se ve que con lo de Grecia más de uno ha visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo dos huertos, uno para mí y el otro de igual tamaño para regalar la hortaliza a vecinos, amigos y familiares.
No te imaginas la alegría que sienten los que reciben (sobre todo las personas ancianas que han tenido huerto y ya no pueden tenerlo por la edad), pero mas grande es mi satisfacción cuando doy un bien que no pueden grabar ni poner impuestos toda la ralea de judíos y ladrones que salen en los telediarios.

Respecto al tema de sobrevivir con la ballesta y demás, hay en España varios foros muy interesantes de supervivencia. La mayoría de ellos con administradores y miembros militares en activo o ex-OES.

Si de algo me arrepiento en esta vida es no haber servido en una COE cuando tuve la oportunidad, pude haberme llevado muchas ostias, pero hubiera aprendido muchas cosas............:fiufiu::


----------



## Tichy (8 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Pregunta de novato:
> 
> En esta página de venta de monedas se pueden ver Soberanos de diferentes épocas.
> 
> ...



En realidad lo de "segunda mano" es una mala traducción. Sería más bien una "segunda calidad" o "segunda elección". Mira las versiones en otros idiomas ("2nd choice" o "2. wahl"). Es obvio que todas son de segunda mano en monedas de esa antigüedad, pero se supone que si pagas más, la que te envían estará en mejor estado. Valorar "cuanto" mejor estado es complicado en tanto no es una tienda de monedas de colección sino un vendedor de bullion, que no te garantiza que moneda concreta te va a enviar.
Es habitual en tiendas alemanas encontrar "chollos" en el bullion con Premium (sobre todo de las canadienses de plata con sus manchas), pero ojo que estarán marcadas con el 2. wahl.


----------



## amador (8 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias Tichy. Me ha quedado muy claro con tu explicación.

El quid de la cuestión estaba en la mala traducción de "2nd choice" y como bien comentas todas son de segunda mano (no podía entender como podían vender una que no lo fuera tras tantos años).

Un saludo






Tichy dijo:


> En realidad lo de "segunda mano" es una mala traducción. Sería más bien una "segunda calidad" o "segunda elección". Mira las versiones en otros idiomas ("2nd choice" o "2. wahl"). Es obvio que todas son de segunda mano en monedas de esa antigüedad, pero se supone que si pagas más, la que te envían estará en mejor estado. Valorar "cuanto" mejor estado es complicado en tanto no es una tienda de monedas de colección sino un vendedor de bullion, que no te garantiza que moneda concreta te va a enviar.
> Es habitual en tiendas alemanas encontrar "chollos" en el bullion con Premium (sobre todo de las canadienses de plata con sus manchas), pero ojo que estarán marcadas con el 2. wahl.


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2015)

GRECIA, CHINA…Â¿ESTAMOS AL INICIO DE UN COLAPSO FINANCIERO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

y las 3 últimas entradas de Eladio Fernández, muy interesantes.

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Qué de gente nueva por el hilo. Se ve que con lo de Grecia más de uno ha visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entiendo tu postura de intentar sacar provecho del tema y pedir que los astros se alineen de tal forma que se pueda sacar un provecho , pero personalmente estoy hasta los cojones del sistema , prefiero una resolución del problema y saber a que nos enfrentamos , ya lo he comentado en mas ocasiones , con no perder me conformo , y si me apuras , con perder solo una parte también.
....

dejo esto

El Blog SalmÃ³n - Europa en estado de shock, ciega y sorda ante el tsunami financiero que viene

saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# alicate: SIEMPRE es un placer leer a alguien que "entiende" lo que es la SOLIDARIDAD y eso es lo que hizo "fuerte" a un animal "débil" como es el hombre... En los momentos actuales, somos bastantes los que intentamos paliar de alguna manera lo que es una clara DEJACIÓN del Estado en sus obligaciones para con sus ciudadanos. Y aquí me voy a dejar de "gilipolleces" sobre los distintos "colores": el que es PERSONA lo es independientemente de cuál sea su "ideología"... y de eso puedo dar FÉ por el amplio "arco" de personas que conozco que se dedican a este menester.

# timi: SÍ, hay que tener adelantados los "deberes" en la medida de lo posible... procurando SIEMPRE ser lo más "objetivos" posibles en nuestras decisiones y que deben estar bien meditadas. Aquí, en este hilo, deseamos que la gente "racionalice" por sí misma y nosotros lo único que hacemos es compartir nuestras "percepciones". Después que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno, pero pienso que "algo" se está consiguiendo...

Dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EURO: ¿LA CULPA ES DE ALEMANIA O DE GRECIA?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2015)

mas información relacionada con mi anterior comentario

In A World Of Artificial Liquidity

y mas cosas a tener en cuenta , somos los siguientes , y tenemos el canario piando con un megáfono,,,,

Greek banks prepare plan to raid deposits to avert collapse - FT.com

tal como comentas Fernando , que cada uno saque sus conclusiones y actúe en consecuencia , disponemos de algo de tiempo ....


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, marquen2303: Supongo que recordarás cuando te comenté que la verías otra vez en torno a los 9... ¿No? Bien, en el par USD/NOK ya ha roto resistencias, así que es previsible que en el par EUR/NOK se alcancen y superan los 9,1820... Es más, en el tiempo, no sería extraño ver un rango que estuviera entre los citados 9,1820 y los 9,7261... A mí me están entrando ganas de entrar, aunque de momento estoy "deshojando" mi decisión al respecto. Quizás, esté esperando una mayor caída en el Petróleo...
> 
> A largo plazo, parece una buena oportunidad de intercambiar los "papelitos de colores"...
> 
> Saludos.



Claro que si me acuerdo Fernando y desde luego que estoy alerta para una nueva entrada y es que el precio de hoy es muy alentador pero me voy a esperar ver que pasa con China, Grecia y el petroleo hasta la próxima semana. Todavía no tengo una buena despensa pero le voy hacer caso y me pondré con ello. 
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Hola, marquen2303: Hacia días que no me miraba los distintos cruces en las divisas y una que se está poniendo muy interesante es el CAD (Dólar Canadiense), pero en su cruce con el USD y pronto también lo estará el AUD (Dólar Australiano), pero en el cambio con el EUR NO salen a cuenta. Curiosa esta Guerra de las Divisas y que se está recrudeciendo, aunque no me he parado a "analizarlas". 

Respecto a la NOK ya ves que no voy muy "desencaminado"... Hoy ha tocado los 9,1466, es decir a "nada" de lo que apunté en uno de mis comentarios de hoy y de otros efectuados en otro hilo dedicado a este tema.

Por cierto, menudo "hostión" el que se están llevando las Bolsas estadounidenses... Igual no hay que esperar a Septiembre o ¿SÍ? Desde luego, por China las cosas NO pueden ir peor y en la actual caída se han volatilizado ... ¡3 Billones de Euros!

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2015 at 22:30 ----------

Un buen artículo "platero"...

- Has The Global Run On Silver Begun? Shortages On The Horizon? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (8 Jul 2015)

El podcast de hoy está interesante. El título lo dice todo:

 Grecia y China: ¿situación de precrash? - Economía Directa 8-7-2015 

timi, me gustaría aclarar no quiero sacar provecho de nada. Ni espero golpes de suerte, sinó más bien, viendo como está la situación, todo lo contrario. Qué el euro suba 10 cts respecto al dolar no me va resolver nada con mi nivel de inversión.
A mi también me gustaría que la sensatez y la honradez triunfase sobre el egoismo y la desconfianza. Y que todos llegaran a un acuerdo razonable con Grecia. Y que se valorase el factor trabajo y llegasen arriba los mejores... pero nuestro presidente es un tipo que no sabe cuanto debemos, y el valor de una empresa no se basa en sus cifras de venta, su aportación a la sociedad y la innovación de sus productos, sino en una huida hacia adelante de deuda y recompra de acciones...

Seguramente todo reventará. Lo malo es que los que más sufrirán serán los de abajo. Los que lo montaron todo y sus secuaces ya tienen la vida resuelta.

Edito para añadir esto:
World War III with China dead ahead - MarketWatch
He’s now “walking the Pentagon halls with an ominous warning for America’s military leaders: World War III with China is coming.”


----------



## alicate (9 Jul 2015)

Fernando aunque me salga del tema.
Personalmente nunca he tenido mas compañerismo ni me he sentido mas compañero que los 9 meses que vestí un uniforme. 
Dicha prenda, nos igualaba a todos, ricos y pobres, fuertes y débiles, de ciudad o de campo. Y te despabila de las tonterias de esa edad y de las faldas familiares.
Y te enseña que para tirar palante los necesitas a los otros como ellos a ti. No como se empeñan en abducirnos con el individualismo y el egoismo fomentado por los mass media. Estos hideputas ademas de robarnos el dinero nos quieren robar el alma, como pasaba en el nombre de la rosa.
Mi humilde opinion con el tema de los Mps.
Como esta el tema en el mundo se va a disparar su precio tarde o temprano y entre mas tarde en subir con mas fuerza lo haran.
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# alicate: SIEMPRE he considerado que fue un error el "aparcar" el Servicio Militar obligatorio, pero bueno yo me considero parte "interesada"... Creo que se trataba de mejorar la duración del mismo -más corto- y la remuneración -que era una miseria-. Por lo demás aportaba muchas cosas que se notan a faltar en los individuos que componen nuestra Sociedad. No es menos cierto que hubo "intereses" muy fuertes por parte de los EE.UU. y el "pelele" de la OTAN para fomentar los Ejércitos profesionales... Y la Revolución de los Claveles de Portugal fue muy decisoria...

Bueno, llegará un día que los MPs experimentarán una gran subida y ya lo han hecho a lo largo de su Historia, así como también han tenido tiempos "peores" semejantes a los actuales. En fin, se trata de tenerlo "claro" y dedicar a ello el dinero con el que NO contemos a corto y medio plazo. Y mejor si éste no existe...

Os dejo un interesante artículo y como se está avanzando en la represión financiera...

- Pekín impone un corralito bursátil tras la debacle de 3 billones de euros de su bolsa. Noticias de Mercados

Y, cambiando de tema, el Rajao haría bien en mirar hacia su país y conocer las cifras macro de éste... en vez de hacerlo con Grecia. Menos mal, que a este MENTIROSO COMPULSIVO le queda muy POQUITO...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> ......
> Y, cambiando de tema, el Rajao haría bien en mirar hacia su país y conocer las cifras macro de éste... en vez de hacerlo con Grecia. Menos mal, que a este MENTIROSO COMPULSIVO le queda muy POQUITO...
> ...



Dios le oiga...no lo tengo yo tan claro.

Me da que como no empeoren sustancialmente las cosas...ya sabe.

Seguridad a cambio de libertad. Hoy la libertad se mide en euros en la cuenta del banco...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: A ver si tenemos la Suerte de contar más asiduamente con sus colaboraciones y que, en lo personal, valoro mucho. No es lo que se dice -que también...- sino cómo se dice, es decir la argumentación utilizada.

Vamos a ver, el Rajao, ese BOTARATE, es imposible que vuelva a salir como Presidente del Gobierno de este país, porque si sale es para empezar a pensar seriamente en salir de este país y enviarlo a tomar por CULO, hablando en Plata... Que tendrá sus votantes habituales, ya lo doy por hecho, y es que el "borreguismo" no se cambia de un día para otro. Evidentemente, venderán todo el MIEDO posible, pero cualquiera con "dos dedos de frente" no tiene porqué tener dudas sobre lo que NO votar... La situación que vive hoy Grecia no ha sido propiciada por Syriza, sino por Samaras (el PP de allí) y luego por Papandreu (el PSOE de aquí). Otra cosa, es que en Syriza, habiendo tenido buena intención, no hayan sabido ver un poco más allá...

¿Qué puede suceder en España? Ya lo veremos en las próximas elecciones, pero se tiene que salir de este "círculo viciado" en el que está inmerso nuestro país donde la Política está basada en lo que "ordenan" otros, tanto desde el país (IBEX...) como desde fuera del mismo (Alemania, EE.UU., FMI, etc.). Quizás, las "dudas" que tengo sobre las nuevas formaciones es que NO son muy conscientes de cuál es la REALIDAD en nuestro país y, sobre todo, en materia económica, aparte del escaso margen de maniobra. Ahora bien, no descarto que al final haya una "rebelión" por parte de otros países y envíen a tomar por CULO este proyecto fallido que es la UE y donde unos países "vampirizan" a otros... 

Por cierto, hace pocos días hice unos comentarios respecto a Alemania y no sé si Juan Laborda nos lee, pero ha hecho un artículo en la misma línea y que os enlazo...

- Vozpópuli - ¿No estaremos subsidiando a Alemania?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2015)

Curiosa intervención de De Gaulle en 1965 hablando del patrón oro y de la "máquina de hacer billetes" del País sin Nombre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=83&v=eYgnGAr3-kM


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Banco del BRICS, ¿más de lo mismo o nuevo modelo de desarrollo? | IPS Agencia de Noticias

- History shows crude could fall another 45%: Expert

- Fed's "Modest Proposal" To Boost US Growth: Issue More Debt | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (9 Jul 2015)

Enlazo podcast de hoy de Radio Libertad Constituyente:
RLC (2015-07-09) Creación, situación y perspectiva del euro en mp3 (09/07 a las 17:59:33) 01:14:30 4747611 - iVoox
*
Edito para recomendar encarecidamente los primeros 20 minutos. Excelente resumen de la ruina a las que nos ha llevado la mala gestión de la entrada en la UE y el euro.*

Hoy no está Trevijano, ya que se encuentra hospitalizado, recién operado de la cadera. Pero hay varios invitados entre los cuales está Roberto Centeno.
Se dedican a hacer un monográfico de economía, con el euro de tema estrella. Introduciéndonos en la teoría de las uniones monetarias y los fallos del euro respecto a las condiciones que exigen los modelos teóricos para que una unión monetaria funcione.

_Empieza interviniendo el señor Centeno, diciendo que hay un país que impulsó el euro ya que le convenía y es el que más provecho ha sacado de el. Y ese país es... _ :fiufiu:

Recomiendo su audición al que tenga tiempo o sea el típico que se pone los cascos cuando saca a pasear al perro. Al menos los primeros veinte minutos...


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2015)

Hay un no sé qué en el aire de estos últimos años en el que se respira cada vez más la necesidad de dar con el chivo expiatorio (esta práctica es más vieja que el ejercicio de la prostitución) y, en ciertos ambientes, todo parece apuntar a los germanos.

Obviamente, son los que cortan el bacalao en el mostrador del escaparate que es esta mal llamada "Unión" europea. Pero no deja de ser un mostrador en un escaparate.

No nos olvidemos que Germania es desde el final de la 2ª guerra mundial un vasallo del Imperio angloamericano. Vamos a ver, ese país perdió estrepitosamente una guerra que la dejó hecha unos zorros y, sin embargo, en un plazo de tiempo fulgurante (20 años de reloj) es el rey del mambo.

¿Por qué?

o mejor dicho

¿Para qué?

Para hacer de vasallo.

No matemos al mensajero (o vasallo) que de esos al Imperio le sobran.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Bueno, frisch, ese "hay un no sé qué en el aire...", te lo traduzco tal y como yo lo veo: se llama Imperialismo Alemán, aunque no deje de ser un apéndice del "IMPERIO"... Total, esto ya existió en tiempos de los romanos...

Mira, hace unos años, leí un artículo que he guardado en mis "archivos" y que hoy comparto con vosotros. No podía estar más ATINADO...

- EL IMPERIALISMO ALEMÃN EN LA EUROPA DEL SIGLO XXI | El Emboscado

Un abrazo.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jul 2015)

Estoy "on holidays"...cuando regrese al solar patrio me prodigaré mas.

Pero les sigo leyendo...todos los días vengo a este hilo a informarme.

Gracias por su inestimable labor.

Feliz verano¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Que pases unas muy buenas Vacaciones en compañía de los tuyos y cuando puedas ya te pasarás por aquí. Mientras seguiremos defendiendo el "fuerte"...

Y dejo esto... De "traca" el morro de los americanos...

- Puerto Rico pedirá al Supremo de EE.UU. aprobación de su Ley local de Quiebra Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2015)

Muy interesante el artículo que indicas Fernando, interesante y bien escrito (avis rara).

Retomo un párrafo y pongo en negrita lo que quiero comentar:

"El final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue el final del Tercer Reich como forma histórica del imperialismo alemán, pero no fue el fin del Estado alemán ni de su imperialismo que, después de la contienda y con la *inestimable ayuda norteamericana, se reorganizó *a la sombra del nuevo régimen parlamentario y constitucionalista implantado en la República Federal de Alemania. La posguerra alumbró un orden internacional bipolar marcado por la hostilidad militar, ideológica y económica entre los bloques, lo que facilitó que Alemania desarrollara con la bendición estadounidense una serie de alianzas con los países occidentales que, por medio de diferentes acuerdos internacionales, sentaron las bases del proceso de integración europea con el que el imperialismo alemán se dotó de sus propios instrumentos de dominio y expolio de los demás países europeos."

El hilo conductor del artículo es que Alemania, imperialista, apéndice del Imperialismo americano ejerció y ejerce de lo que siempre ha sabido, imperialismo, con la *inestimable ayuda de los del País sin Nombre*. Como si el actor principal en esa peli fuese Alemania cuando, en realidad, Alemania es "rescatada" (tiene gracia la cosa) para ejercer de vasallo. Y lo hace muy bien. Hasta el punto que se puede comer el marrón cuando no deja de ser un magnífico actor secundario.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

# frisch: Bueno, bueno... Los "inicios" están muy claros y la "intención" también. Siempre he dicho que si el Plan Marshall se hubiera quedado por estos lares, quizás la "Alemania" de hoy sería España o la Península Ibérica, ya que Portugal podía haber entrado perfectamente en el "lote"... En aquellos tiempos, los teutones NO nos podían enseñar a trabajar, SÍ en lo de tener un modelo productivo adecuado a los tiempos y del que siempre hemos carecido.

Ahora bien, si nos adentramos en el artículo que he enlazado, son claras las que yo denominaría Relaciones Feudales y su "rueda":

SEÑOR FEUDAL = Protección Económica y Militar = VASALLO = Ayuda, Consejo, Pago Impuestos y Trabajo = SEÑOR FEUDAL

En el fondo, la Historia nos recuerda que SIEMPRE se repite, bajo otras "caras" si quieres, pero no deja de ser más de lo mismo... Con la diferencia de que, en lo personal, sigo creyendo que en tiempos pasados había más TALENTO en las cabezas "rectoras". Aunque claro que mientras estaba escribiendo se me ha "aparecido" la faz del Rajao y, la verdad, NO me han quedado dudas al respecto...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches,

Me vais a permitir disentir, pero en mi opinión se habla de Alemania a la ligera, es más, se intenta personalizar (como siempre que hacemos todos cuando hablamos de los estados-nación) y llegar a la conclusión de que Alemania, como un todo, es cómplice del delito de engañar a otros estados, se ve que un poco tontines, para entrar en una unión monetaria que no les convenía.

Es indudable que la unión monetaria está siendo un fiasco, pero no por la unión monetaria en si, sino por la forma en que esta ha sido llevada a cabo.

Para que un país sea culpable de un cargo cualquiera, al menos debería imputársele *el conocimiento que sus acciones van a producir en otros.* Pero Alemania, ni ningún otro país o persona, conocen el futuro.

Que haya países que sean dados a la borrachera y actúen como la cigarra del cuento, no significa que las hormigas deban sentirse responsables de su desdicha, ni mucho menos que sean culpables por los actos ajenos.


Cuando se produce la unión monetaria, los más viejos y no tanto recordarán que de repente todos los países convergieron en cuanto a inflación (prueba evidente de que es un fenómeno exclusívamente monetario y sujeto a la acción propagandística del estado), déficit (aunque a alguno se le perdonó algún exceso), deuda, etc.


Si todos ellos, los países, sabían que estos parámetros eran necesarios para desarrollar una moneda y un mercado únicos, ¿por que razón dejaron la ortodoxia de lado para pasar a incurrir en déficits, incontinencia de gasto y políticas públicas que les hacía pensar que no hubiera mañana?


¿PORQUE LES CONVENÍA?

Indudablemente NO, a la luz de los 7 años de crisis que llevamos sufriendo.

Ocurrió un error sistemático de cálculo que hizo creer a la gente, a los bancos y cajas, a las empresas, AL ESTADO Y EL GOBIERNO, que los niveles de producción eran sostenibles.

Lo que se ha desmostrado no era cierto.


Es más, si la política monetarista del BCE por la que todos se felicitaron en los años de vacas gordas y auges artificiales no impedía realizar políticas ortodoxas de contención de gasto y superavits presupuestarios, ¿por que razón el gasto aumentó, y lo siguió haciendo tras el estallido de la burbuja?


Porque el error sistemático que se cometió entonces y que se sigue comentiendo ahora es producto del auge inducido por la expansión monetaria y de crédito bancario. 

Los alemanes no son más culpables que otros de permitirlo, porque en general la sociedad alemana, el gobierno y las autoridades monetarias desconoces la relación existente entre las expansiones y los auges no sostenibles.

Si de hecho aún hoy día, en pleno 2015, tras 7 años de arrastrarnos en una crisis que no tiene fin, el precepto monetario sigue insistiendo en expandir. Nada menos que un billón de € en los próximos tiempos.


Por tanto, pienso, Alemania no solo no es responsable de las desgracias ajenas, sino que probablemente es el país más cercano a la ortodoxia monetaria que hay en la Unión. Son aquellos que han decidido no cercenar el gasto, y no hablo de porcentajes de un dígito, sino de varias decenas, los responsables de su déficit, su deuda, su desempleo y su falta de crecimiento REAL.

Que ya sabemos que las cuentas públicas son fáciles de manipular por gobiernos y partidos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2015)

Schäuble responde a Estados Unidos: propone un cambio de Grecia por Puerto Rico - Bolsamania.com

Al Schäuble le quedan dos telediarios. Si me apuran, tres.
Le van a llamar al orden desde el otro lado del charco ya.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Como siempre me ha gustado tu comentario, ya que das una buena argumentación, peroooo por lo que me has leído, ya sabes que opino de otra manera... Mira, ya en algo tan viejo como "El Manifiesto Comunista", Marx y Engels explican que las crisis económicas del Capitalismo se deben a la sobreproducción...

Entiendo, kikepm, que han existido bastantes crisis económicas en el pasado Siglo y el actual como para que: "Si no quieres repetir el pasado, estúdialo." (Baruch Benedict Spinoza). Y te digo esto porque cada vez nos acercamos más a "algo" parecido o peor que la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión...

Gracias por la aportación y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...


----------



## kikepm (10 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Como siempre me ha gustado tu comentario, ya que das una buena argumentación, peroooo por lo que me has leído, ya sabes que opino de otra manera... Mira, ya en algo tan viejo como "El Manifiesto Comunista", Marx y Engels explican que las crisis económicas del Capitalismo se deben a la sobreproducción...
> 
> Entiendo, kikepm, que han existido bastantes crisis económicas en el pasado Siglo y el actual como para que: "Si no quieres repetir el pasado, estúdialo." (Baruch Benedict Spinoza). Y te digo esto porque cada vez nos acercamos más a "algo" parecido o peor que la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión...
> 
> Gracias por la aportación y Saludos cordiales.



Hay por ahí un comentario de Fisher sobre la sobreproducción que devasta directamente estas teorías. A ver si puedo expresarlo:

Si hay sobreproducción es porque la gente no puede comprar los productos, y estos quedan en stock. Si hay stocks, la maquinaria y el resto de factores, quedan desempleados ya que no hacen falta más. Si están desempleados, como puede estar ocurriendo la sobreproducción????


El argumento es demoledor y explica que una economía es un proceso vivo y complejo que TIENDE AL EQUILIBRIO, pero este NO SE ALCANZA NUNCA. Y que lo que paga la producción, es decir, los bienes y servicios, es la producción de bienes y servicios.

LA gente no paga los bienes que consume con dinero, el dinero no es más que un medio indirecto de intercambio, lo mismo da cual sea, oro, plata, papelitos de colores, piedras, sal, lo que importa es la relación de intercambio que se da entre los distintos bienes y servicios.

Si la sobreproducción fuera una realidad, la vida económica pararía, lo que es sin duda una falacia. 

*¿Como pueden existir sobreproducciones con 7 millones de personas ociosas?*

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Por ahí ya estoy más de acuerdo contigo, pero ahora ya es hora de ir al "sobre". Mañana con más tiempo, quizás por la noche, te daré mi opinión a tu aporte y que me ha interesado.

Por cierto, algo debe haber en relación a Grecia y debe ser "positivo" -menos para los griegos...- porque los Futuros están disparados... Por ejemplo, el DAX subía un 3%...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## timi (10 Jul 2015)

interesante debate tenéis ,,,, 
en un principio no dudaría de las buenas intenciones de los países y de sus gobernantes , si no fuera por mil cosas como esta por ejemplo , que vas leyendo y que te hacen reflexionar , casualidades?

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_Glass-Steagall

a la noche sigo leyendo , que no tengo mas tiempo.

saludos


----------



## Flip (10 Jul 2015)

Buenas 

no os puede leer que llevo días fuera.. as expected bajada de pantalones de Tsiripas

New Greek Proposal Backtracks To Pre-Referendum Draft, Does Not Request Debt Haircut - Full Text | Zero Hedge

así que continua la fiesta 3 años mas .. parece que la propuesta griega es igual a lo que pedían los acreedores y que los griegos votaron que no ...entiendo que los Alemanes aprovecharan para apretar aun mas las tuercas… 

en china mientras tanto a bajar los intereses un pump liquidity tenemos parar seguir con la fiesta 3 años mas


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Ni Grecia ni China: Brasil encabeza la lista de países que preocupan a los inversores

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2015)

Hablando de paises y responsabilidades mañana se celebra el aniversario del genocidio de Srebrenica. Pues bien, ahora reconocen que el genocidio fue "permitido" como "mal menor" por el País sin Nombre, UK y Francia para acelerar el final de la guerra.

El general holandés Onno van der Wind acaba de reconocer que "si bien los serbios fueron los encargados de transportar en autobuses a los hombres que iban a ser ejecutados, la ONU les suministró 30 mil litros de gasolina para llevar a cabo su acción y para suministrar con carburante a los bulldozers que iban a cavar las fosas comunes". 8000 hombres y chicos bosnios por el bien del Imperio.

http://app.letemps.ch/Page/Uuid/e9f...f5f16/Les_Occidentaux_ont_sacrifié_Srebrenica

*Sin Comentarios*


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay por ahí un comentario de Fisher sobre la sobreproducción que devasta directamente estas teorías. A ver si puedo expresarlo:
> 
> Si hay sobreproducción es porque la gente no puede comprar los productos, y estos quedan en stock. Si hay stocks, la maquinaria y el resto de factores, quedan desempleados ya que no hacen falta más. Si están desempleados, como puede estar ocurriendo la sobreproducción????
> 
> ...



Hola, kikepm: Bueno, ahora tengo algo de tiempo para opinar sobre tu interesante comentario y en el fondo verás que pensamos más o menos lo mismo.

Verás, te cite a Marx y Engels de "pasada" y para expresar la opinión que ambos tenían sobre la "sobre producción". Me citas a Fisher, pero yo he leído más al economista francés Jean-Baptiste Say y que demostró la incosistencia de la misma, con lo que él denominó la "ley de los mercados" y que hoy se conoce como la "ley de Say"...

Resumiendo, Say mostró que es imposible que exista sobre producción en todos los mercados como sostenían los socialistas dando lugar a una crisis económica generalizada.

Para quienes quieran abundar en ello les recomiendo el Capítulo XV de la obra de Say: "Traité de economie politique".

Yo entiendo que la llamada "sobre producción" es fácil de explicar: cuando hay sobreabundancia de algunos bienes es porque hay una disminución en la producción de otros. Más fácil de "entender": las personas compran menos porque han tenido menos ganancias... Y éstas pueden deberse a: o han tenido dificultad en el empleo de sus medios productivos o esos mismos medios han sido insuficientes.

Ahora bien, dejando de lado algo en lo que ambos estamos de acuerdo, también me parece que lo estamos en que los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos no acaban de "entender" que la fuerza -ya incontrolable...- de los capitales es tal que se dirigen inexorablemente adonde la rentabilidad esperada es más alta y el riesgo -en ese momento- es más bajo.

Para finalizar, si el "rol" se sigue manteniendo en el tiempo NO HAY "salida": las políticas monetarias y keynesianas originan la mala asignación de los recursos y en consecuencia... Persistir AHÍ retrasa y agrava el PROBLEMA. En ese contexto hay que ver mi "alusión" a la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2015 at 12:49 ----------

# frisch: Desde el punto de vista, ya no sólo humano, sino de DIGNIDAD militar, lo de Srebrenica es MUY doloroso...

Siempre me he preguntado si de haber estado allí la Legión el resultado hubiera sido el mismo y tengo muy serias dudas...

En lo personal, considero que la decisión tomada por el Coronel Karremans, jefe del contingente holandés, fue la de un militar COBARDE... Ciertamente, allí no quisieron ir ni los británicos, ni los suecos y los daneses exigieron ir con la condición de estar apoyados por blindados...

En honor a la verdad, la reacción más COBARDE fue por parte de la ONU que hizo caso omiso a la petición de apoyo aéreo que solicitó Karremans. Sólo hubo un ataque previo por parte de dos cazas F-16 holandeses que bombardearon posiciones serbias, pero los ataques cesaron cuando los serbios amenazaron con matar a los holandeses y refugiados: toda una declaración de "intenciones" y que Karremans debiera haber "valorado" y saber que un militar no abandona su "escudo", sino que a malas vuelve "encima" del mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Mercado de valores Chino. La nueva preocupaciÃ³n en el mundo

- ¿Por qué el precio del oro puede bajar más allá de los 1.150?

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (10 Jul 2015)

Estos últimos post me han recordado la fuerte sensación de VERGUENZA que sentí en el el conflicto . Repito a menudo que mi idealismo esta enterrado en sebrevizca, gorazde, etc ( si al menos supiera escribir bien su nombre...). Si fue un crudo despertar a un mundo más frio y hostil....


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2015)

Te entiendo perfectamente, Mochuelo, y por si te sirve de algo: todos nacemos con algo que se llama HONOR y dependerá de nosotros el que lo perdamos o que nos acompañe en el polvo en el que nos convertiremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion.

- More Downside Potential in Precious Metals Complex - The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## Æmilius (11 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Rebelion.
> 
> ...



La austeridad ha fracasado porque no es tal. Ya lo hemos visto en España que ha aumentado su deuda al 100 % del PIB (datos oficiales y maquillados). La austeridad se debió aplicar en época de Zapatero, pero como, "bajar impuestos es de izquierdas" pues aquí nos vemos. 

En cuanto a Alemania, pues no sé quién fué el "lumbreras" que dejó a los cabezas cuadradas liderar Europa (menos mal que esta el contrapeso Francés). 

Este barco se hunde como se hundió la URRS: 



> "Hace 25 años observé la caída de la URSS, cuando la Unión Europea estaba formándose. Esta vez es la Unión Europea la que se desintegra mientras Rusia vuelve a hacerse valer", dijo Soros, citado por RIA Novosti, durante la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich.



Soros: "Esta vez es la UE la que estÃ¡ desintegrÃ¡ndose, y Rusia vuelve a hacerse valer" - RT




PD: Muy buen hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## racional (11 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: Mercado de valores Chino. La nueva preocupaciÃ³n en el mundo
> 
> ...



Ya se hablo de que en realidad hay deflación, y lo unico que hace subir al oro es la inflación, muchos esperaban que el oro ahora estuviera por las nubes, y se han chocado de frente con la realidad. En Grecia hay una crisis deflacionaria, no inflacionaria, no abundan los billetes, escasean. El oro esta en punto muerto y podria quedarase así durante decadas.


----------



## marquen2303 (11 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> Ya se hablo de que en realidad hay deflación, y lo unico que hace subir al oro es la inflación, muchos esperaban que el oro ahora estuviera por las nubes, y se han chocado de frente con la realidad. En Grecia hay una crisis deflacionaria, no inflacionaria, no abundan los billetes, escasean. El oro esta en punto muerto y podria quedarase así durante decadas.



Pues yo me imagino la realidad de un metalero griego en que se va a dormir tranquilo por las noches sabiendo que una parte de sus ahorros los tiene en oro y dispone sobre esto como y cuando quiere y al mismo tiempo viendo como sus vecinos hacen colas en los cajeros de los bancos para disponer de nada. No se cual sera el precio ahora mismo de una onza de oro en Grecia pero me imagino que tendrá un buen precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# AEmilius: La verdad, es que lo que Vd. denomina "austeridad" y que yo denominaré "contención" del gasto ya se debió aplicar en la época de Aznar... Los buenos gobernantes se adelantan a los problemas futuros y para eso se les elige, pero esa es una cuestión más del "pasado"... Aquí, cuando las "vacas gordas", los distintos Gobiernos del país (PP/PSOE) debieron buscar un modelo "productivo" alternativo al ladrillo, ya que ellos, nosotros y todos sabíamos que éste tenía una caducidad cercana en el tiempo... Es más, recuerdo escritos míos -antes de arribar a este hilo- en los que ya adelantaba todo lo que se ha ido produciendo y en este hilo tampoco me estoy equivocando, pero yo no soy ningún "augur", simplemente me guío por el "sentido común" y que es el menos "común"...

Vamos a ver, amigo -y sé que me permites la "licencia"-, en este país NUNCA ha habido una auténtica política de izquierdas y como mucho, cuando ha gobernado, ha sido una socialdemocracia, ni más ni menos... Aunque, socialmente, siempre ha funcionado mejor que esos LADRONES que tenemos en la derecha conservadora, pero mire Vd. el que es "CHORIZO" o "HIJO DE PUTA DECLARADO" tanto da que sea de izquierdas o de derechas, a fin de cuentas son unos simples "aprovechados" que utilizan la Política para conseguir su exclusivo beneficio.

Respecto a Soros, ése "pollo" es un auténtico HdP, así que no me fío ni un pelo de lo que diga, es más lo tengo en cuenta para adoptar una opinión "contraria", aunque tenga que regular el "tempo"...

A mí, en lo personal, este tema de Grecia me está sirviendo para tener más CLARAS mis particulares "percepciones" y lo que puede devenir en el futuro más cercano que lejano. La "resolución" de la Crisis me va a resultar muy "reveladora" y me es indiferente cuál sea el resultado final...

Un placer haber debatido con Vd, y ahora me voy al "indocumentado" que acaba de pasarse -una vez más...- por el hilo. Lo que sucede es que es tan "flojo", y por su bien espero que no en "todo", que no me "pone", la verdad...

# racional: Aunque podríamos denominarle "irracional", ya que su "argumentación" es la misma de siempre: NINGUNA... Por tanto, le recomiendo que añada a su alimentación "anti-oxidantes", de manera que Vd. pueda "carburar" mejor, ya no digo "mucho", porque eso parece imposible...

Vd. se suele pasar por los hilos "metaleros" para NO decir NADA, fuera de que da a entender que a Vd. no le gustan ni recomienda los MPs. Y perfecto, NADA que decir al respecto, pero sabiendo que aquí NO le vamos a hacer PUTO CASO, pues oiga su posición es muy respetable y puede dedicarse a comprar botes de alubias o le que a Vd. le plazca, faltaría más...

Ahora bien, a los "metaleros" nos la trae muy "floja" las opiniones contrarias a los MPs. Creemos en ellos por razones que ya se han apuntado y que Vd. no acaba de entender -de ahí, lo de los "anti-oxidantes"...-. Para finalizar, los MPs podrían estar "parados" por "X" tiempo y NO sucede NADA, pero claro no sé si su "intelecto" alcanza para entender algo tan sencillo... Resumiendo, mire Vd. su "bolsillo" y NO el de los demás...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Jul 2015)

Hola a todos:

Ya comenté unas semanas atrás que soy un recién iniciado en esto de los metales preciosos. Voy aprendiendo poco a poco leyendo en este foro y otros sitios y haciéndome mi propia idea mental del asunto.

Aquí ya tratais el tema desde muchos puntos de vista y con argumentos interesantes, sin embargo el tema psicológico y personal de cada uno es algo que no he visto comentar mucho.

Una cosa que estoy notando, es que desde que estoy metido en este tema y leo todos los comentarios catastrofistas, estoy más pesimista. Pero este pesimismo no es sólo púramente económico sino que acaba extendiendo un poco a tu día a día y la visión que tienes del trabajo, la sociedad, las relaciones, etc.

Esta sensación no me gusta mucho, e intento autocontrolarla, pero es difícil, porque cada enlace que leo en el foro va en la misma línea.

No se si os pasa a vosotros, pero creo que a mi me está afectando un poco. Es más, tengo miedo de que esta sensación llegue al extremo de que parezca que todo lo que hago esté enfocado a esperar ese gran crash económico profetizado y este condicione mi vida.

Es sólo una pura reflexión personal que quería compartir.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2015)

Wednesday Report…Precious Metals : The Game Plan | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers hola buenas. Lo mismo de siempre... Muy bajista oro y plata. GDXJ p.o. a 12'50 USD.


----------



## alicate (11 Jul 2015)

Un consejo si me lo permites amador, contra los pensamientos que nos acobardan, pensamientos de esperanza.

-Aprende lo que puedas de este foro.
- no debas nada a nadie, que te deban a ti. Esto es, ayuda todo lo que puedas a los demas, porque todo tiene quien todo dá.
- si no sabes trabajar el campo comprate un manual de iniciacion a la agricultura. El campo no tiene misterios. A poco que lo trabajes con cariño saciará tu hambre, un hombre que puede comer por si mismo de lo que cultiva es casi invencible.
- duerme sobre un colchon de plumas verdes y sobre una almohada eMPlumada de cosas redondas y brillantes, que tu habitacion sea tu central bank.
-No lo guardes todo, date un capricho cuando puedas, la vida es muuu corta.
Saludoss


----------



## kikepm (11 Jul 2015)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Estos últimos post me han recordado la fuerte sensación de VERGUENZA que sentí en el el conflicto . Repito a menudo que mi idealismo esta enterrado en sebrevizca, gorazde, etc ( si al menos supiera escribir bien su nombre...). Si fue un crudo despertar a un mundo más frio y hostil....



Terminaré siendo la disensión del hilo pero no puedo menos que comentar varios aspectos que me parecen preocupantes de todo el conflicto yugoslavo, y el posterior de Kosovo.

Es cierto que los serbios cometieron atrociedades en el conflicto en Croacia y Bosnia Herzegovina, pero ni fueron los que más cometieron ni fueron los únicos.

Digo esto porque quien veía la TV aquellos días pudo sacar la errónea conclusión de que los serbios eran (y son) una especie de nuevos nazis a los que imputar todos los crímenes.

La TV de entonces, como la de ahora, mentía, difamaba y sesgaba la información de forma consciente y por norma.

Se ocultaron sistemáticamente los hechos que exoneraban a los serbios o que culpaban a bosniomusulmanes y croatas de las mismas, o peores, barbaridades.

No es cuestión de realizar un conteo de víctimas, pero lo que es claro es que las víctimas serbias eran y siguen siendo víctimas indignas.


La limpieza étnica fue llevada a cabo por los gobiernos de la Bosnia musulmana al igual que por la Croacia de Tuđman. De hecho, la mayor cantidad de refugiados contabilizados no es ni croata ni bosniomusulman, sino serbio, de la república de Krajina.

Y la mayor fosa común hasta mediados de la década de los 2000 era de campesinos serbios en Croacia.

Detalles que no leereis o escuchareis en los medios. MEnudencias al fin y al cabo.

Lo que me parece más importante destacar es el hecho de que mientras que para justificar la creación de los estados croatas y bosniomusulmanes se arguía que estas etnias/nacionalidades tenían derecho a la secesión, con lo que estoy razonablemente de acuerdo, no se aplicaba la misma consideración en cuanto los que se querían secesionar eran los serbios, ya fuera los serbios de Croacia o los de Bosnia.

Es más, mientras que las potencias aceptaban como válido en derecho internacional, hasta el conflicto yugoslavo, la secesión cuando era pactada y no era unilateral, a partir de entonces y solo en los casos croata, bosniomusulman y de Kosovo se ha asumido como válida la tesis de la secesión unilateral.

Por supuesto los novorusos no han tenido esa misma consideración, al igual que serbios.

Esto ni es casualidad, ni es razonable, justo o equitativo. Y responde a intereses muy particulares de las potencias europeas y de USA.


Todo lo que hemos visto en la TV en los últimos 20 años responde EXACTAMENTE a estos intereses.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# amador: En fin, entiendo que el hilo tiene un sentido de ser muy EVIDENTE... Ésa línea se mantendrá y se extremará si las "circunstancias" lo aconsejan. Quizás, pueda resultar algo "fuerte" para algunos, pero NO desde luego para aquellos que ya saben lo que es pasarlo mal y tienen suficiente experiencia en la vida, aparte de haber visto mundo...

Por tanto, la auténtica fortaleza reside en nuestra MENTE y a la que hay que adiestrar, más que nada para que "piense" o "reflexione" por si misma... y NO condicionada por lo que le puedan decir o los massmierda. Si entendemos, amador, que no estamos preparados para ello o, simplemente, nos "repele" o no nos gusta, lo mejor es no pasarse por el hilo o hacerlo puntualmente. Siempre tendrás la opción ya comentada de los massmierda... más "suave" de digerir. Esto que te comento lo hago desde el máximo respeto y poniéndome en tu lugar, por tanto no veas ironías donde no las hay...

# kikepm: Me parece que NO "disientes" en NADA de lo que hemos comentado. Me explico: los comentarios se refieren EXCLUSIVAMENTE a la matanza de Srebrenica y por extensión a Gorazde. Sé que no defiendes las mismas, entre otras cosas porque fueron unos auténticos genocidios y te juro que, si hubiera estado en mi mano, a los responsables los hubiera colgado de las "pelotas"... Ni juicios ni pollas en vinagre...

Tú te refieres a otra cosa y es al conflicto de Yugoslavia en toda su extensión y aquí tampoco disientes con NADA de lo que hemos expresado en el hilo, ya que si lees bien hacemos responsable a los EE.UU. de la desintegración del estado balcánico. Quizás, no lo dejamos claro ya que nos referimos a unos hechos concretos y que fueron protagonizados por los Serbios, pero las matanzas fueron numerosas y efectuadas por todas las partes contendientes.

Mira, tengo muchos amigos pertenecientes a nuestro Ejército que estuvieron allí y se expresan de forma muy similar a como lo ha hecho Mochuelo, de manera que algo sé -y mucho...- al respecto. Por tanto, en ese conflicto NO se puede hablar de "buenos" y "malos", porque hubo de todo, pero SÍ que existieron auténticos HIJOS DE PUTA como los que protagonizaron las matanzas de Srebrenica y Gorazde y eso es INDISCUTIBLE...

Dejo un enlace "neutral" sobre el conflicto de Yugoslavia y que no es para ti, kikepm, ya que eres una persona muy formada, pero puede servir para otros lectores y que no conozcan el tema más que de "oídas"...

- Desintegración y guerras de secesión en Yugoslavia - El orden mundial en el S.XXI | El orden mundial en el S.XXI

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - Europa bien vale un violín

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Ya comenté unas semanas atrás que soy un recién iniciado en esto de los metales preciosos. Voy aprendiendo poco a poco leyendo en este foro y otros sitios y haciéndome mi propia idea mental del asunto.
> 
> ...



No te queda nada amigo, verás, te puedo decir lo que toca (y sus posibles consecuencias):
- Primero estarás con la mente echa un lío pensando si sería bueno o no avisar a tu entorno, claro, es una jugada arriesgada porque tus argumentos (aunque comprobados) son demasiado fuertes para andarlos diciendo a todo quisqui, al final te das cuenta que lo mejor es intentar advertir a tus amigos y familiares, total ,el que avisa no es traidor (mala decisión).

Posteriormente intentarás hablar con tu pareja y te juzgará de loco y pesimista (aunque depende como, te dejará hacer), tu harás cosillas de manera "discreta" y que no haga saltar las alarmas (es decir, que no se piense que te has vuelto to' loco).

- Luego intentarás abrirle los ojos a los amigos y familiares, ahí sí que tendrás jaleo y discusiones de las gordas (mientras notas que tu pareja pone una cara de muuuy pocos amigos vamos, que si traduces esa mirada a lenguaje soberano -bonita palabra :baba:- diría: ¡que te calles coño!).

- Después intentarás hacer lo mismo en el curro, pero aquí creo que llevarás la peor parte porque te colgarán el cartel de "The end is near" y alguno hará un chopeo de tu cara en la imagen del Homer Simpson con ese cartel. Es decir, que los "coleguis" y "compañeros" del curro no se cortarán un pelo y te dirán (o a tus espaldas) todo tipo de cosas (incluido lo del gorrito de papel albal), en resumen, te sucederá todo lo que no te sucedió con tu familia porque ellos al menos guardan las formas.

- Cuando por fin hayas descubierto en carne propia lo que es predicar en el desierto, comprenderás que lo mejor es pensar en ti mismo y en tu entorno inmediato (tu pareja y churumbeles si los hay) y que los demás espabilen, de manera que cuando lleguen mal dadas que cada perro se lama su cipote.

- No obstante tendrás algunas "alegrías" de vez en cuando, como que alguno tímidamente te pida más información o un consejo y veas que "va haciendo" -discretamente y poco a poco-.

- Te quedará muy claro que deberás ser muy fuerte si suena la flauta y vienen mal dadas, ya que los pocos recursos que has acumulado apenas podrán cubrir las necesidades de tu familia y NO podrás ayudar (quizás de manera mínima) a los de tu entorno.

- Te darás cuenta que la has cagado diciendo a todo quisqui lo que estabas haciendo y encima verás que los peores en las situaciones difíciles curiosamente son esos de tu mismo entorno (chivatos, ladrones, envidias, etc.)

- Intentarás "arreglarlo" haciendo correr la voz de que tuviste una locura transitoria y que perdiste mucha pasta comprando reliquias bárbaras y perdiste negocios muy buenos teniendo tu dinero en bancolchón cuando pudiste perfectamente comprar deuda Española y depósitos a plazo en bancos "sólidos".

- Aceptarás muchos "te lo dije" de personas que están a 1 nómina de la indigencia, subirás su ego y se resarcirán porque en el fondo sabrán que estás en el mismo barco y te hundirás con ellos (¿sabéis esa parábola de los cangrejos de diversos países en un cubo?).

- Te sentirás más solo que launa, pero tendrás un pequeño sitio en donde esa soledad no se sentirá, además de que te mantendrá al día de las cosas que realmente suceden (Evolución del precio del...), junto que cada día que pasa y todo te sigue yendo bien lo verás como un regalo y te puedas permitir esas cosas que alegran la vida (una birra, una buena comilona, un capricho, un vino, un whisky... y todo con grata compañía). Entonces lo sobrellevarás medianamente bien.

- Durante el camino tendrás muchas debilidades y dudas, habrá ocasiones en que estarás a punto de tirar la toalla, pero a medida que pasan los acontecimientos confirmarás el percal en el que estamos y reafirmarás tus ideas. Además de que tendrás esas recompensas por ejemplo que venga alguno que se burló de ti en su día a preguntarte -muy asustado- que coño está pasando, mientras tu respondes que no tienes ni puta idea, que estás planificando tus próximas vacaciones o la compra de un cochazo y de refilón le preguntas en donde consiguió ese crédito rápido para pagar esos pequeños lujos necesarios. Así que se irá frustrado, pero realmente esa pequeña "victoria" te sabrá agridulce porque en el fondo no quieres tener razón.

¿Quién ha dicho que esto sería fácil?

Pero bueno, bienvenido al barco (el de la reliquia bárbara), que sabemos que en este si que conseguiremos salir a flote porque entre nosotros nos ayudaremos.

Saludos


----------



## racional (11 Jul 2015)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Pues yo me imagino la realidad de un metalero griego en que se va a dormir tranquilo por las noches sabiendo que una parte de sus ahorros los tiene en oro y dispone sobre esto como y cuando quiere y al mismo tiempo viendo como sus vecinos hacen colas en los cajeros de los bancos para disponer de nada. No se cual sera el precio ahora mismo de una onza de oro en Grecia pero me imagino que tendrá un buen precio.



Tener oro en Grecia ahora mismo no sirve de nada porque aunque vayas a una casa de compra venta no te lo van a comprar porque no tienen efectivo.


----------



## Nuts (11 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> Tener oro en Grecia ahora mismo no sirve de nada porque aunque vayas a una casa de compra venta no te lo van a comprar porque no tienen efectivo.



Tener divisas en cash es tan importante en estos escenarios como tener oro.


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2015)

Nuts dijo:


> Tener divisas en cash es tan importante en estos escenarios como tener oro.



lo mejor es tener cash , oro , acciones,,, si diversificas aumentas las posibilidades de salir mejor parado .... muy bueno Refinanciado , en el fondo estas explicando el camino de como diversificar emociones , no nos podemos centrar en una única posibilidad , de que no pasara nada o que se acerca el apocalipsis , lo mejor es tener todas las posibilidades en mente , pero disfrutando al máximo las actuales .

dejo esto

Bombazo: Alemania plantea al Eurogrupo que Grecia salga del euro durante cinco años - Libre Mercado

saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> Tener oro en Grecia ahora mismo no sirve de nada porque aunque vayas a una casa de compra venta no te lo van a comprar porque no tienen efectivo.



Eso históricamente NO ha sucedido, mucha gente tiene cash, pero no lo dará así como así, si les ofreces algo de valor real por él, ten la seguridad de que sacarán el dinero del colchón para dártelo por tu vil metal.

¿Acaso no sabes que ha sucedido en Gracia últimamente con las inyecciones del BCE? LA GENTE SACABA SU DINERO DEL BANCO

¿Y donde esta? la mayoría en bancos alemanes, franceses, suizos, etc. pero mucho en manos de algunos ciudadanos que no se creen este paripé.

Y a malas, ten la seguridad de que con el oro podrás hacer fácilmente trueques por bienes de primera necesidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# Refinanciado: Impecable comentario y como se nota que conoces ese "via crucis"... Tampoco por aquí andamos unos "desesperados" que esperan el Fin del Mundo, pero vamos las "sensaciones" NO parece que sean muy buenas... ¿Verdad? 

Lo que muchos no acaban de entender es que los "metaleros" viven también la vida y, posiblemente, mucho mejor que otros, ya que si pueden comprar MPs es porque tienen cierta capacidad financiera... ¿No? Mientras siga la "patada adelante", pues NO pasa nada y nos seguiremos "adaptando" y, a las "malas", los "deberes" ya estarán hechos o cubiertos en parte. Hoy, por ejemplo, hemos ido a comer a un Restaurante Japonés "auténtico" -y éstos NO son baratos...-, me he tomado mis cervezas y dentro de un rato un helado, es decir que he disfrutado el día y no me lo he pasado "cabeceando" la pared... Y es que el hecho de que uno sea "preventivo" no es excluyente de seguir viviendo, pero eso SÍ, de acuerdo a mis "percepciones" y a las de los amigos que suelen compartirlas en NUESTRO hilo... Si de paso les pueden servir a otros, pues muy bien y sino tampoco pasa nada. Nosotros tenemos CLARO que hay un "camino" y el final del mismo lo desconocemos, pero de momento la "brújula" no la necesitamos...

# racional: ¡Ay! necesita "antioxidantes" y de manera "urgente"...

- Tragedia Griega impulsa a inversionistas a comprar oro y plata

Por cierto, el enlace no es parte "interesada" y la fuente es mexicana...

# Nuts: En la actual situación, en Grecia, sirven más o menos por igual Divisas -¡ojo! "fuertes"...- que los MPs. Y le diré que las ventas en Grecia de los Soberanos estuvieron DISPARADAS antes del corralito. No sé, pero se debió a algo... ¿No? Supongo que pudieron comprar Divisas en vez de Oro, aunque lo más probable es que hicieran ambas cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jul 2015)

Así es timi, porque aunque todos los indicadores importantes nos llevan a un "apocalipsis" (en mayor o menor medida), también existe la posibilidad de que no suceda nada y consigamos sobrellevarlo con patadas hacia delante ad infinitum.

De esa manera, sólo nos queda vivir el presente pensando en el futuro, es decir, primero pagar nuestra cuota por estar aquí, guardar algo para las vacas flacas y el resto para disfrutar de la vida. Porque al fin y al cabo nuestras experiencias vividas serán lo que nos acompañe hasta el final, más vale haber disfrutado algo que quizás no vulva jamás (ojito, no por ello os vayáis a empepitar con el 120% de la vivienda, tetas a la parienta, cochazo y vacas en el caribe, jeje).

Fernando, gracias por tus comentarios, tienes razón, esto no es fácil psicológicamente hablando, pero esas cosillas que nos podemos permitir de vez en cuando hacen que valga la pena el camino.

Ojalá y podamos seguir permitiéndonos esas cosillas y encima acumular MPs, porque no me negarás que se está DPM no es así?

Luego me das la dirección de esa Japonés, igual algún día te puedo dar mi opinión, eso me recuerda a alguno que estuve hace algunos años, fue todo un show, me pusieron una especie de bata (¿o era kimono?, jeje) y me senté delante de la plancha y el cocinero cocinando delante mía, mientras lo hacía, hacía un poco de circo con los cuchillos y el molinillo de la pimienta. En cuanto terminaba de cocinar el manjar me lo daba, fue una experiencia muy agradable. El sake no me gustó mucho, me supo a "té de calcetín" jaja, pero bueno, por probar que no quede.

Desafortunadamente creo que ese sitio cerró, fue parte de "lo que la crisis se llevó".

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, ni fácil ni difícil, depende de lo fuerte que tenga cada cual el "tarro", pero curiosamente los "metaleros" de este hilo que conozco personalmente lo tienen muy bien AMUEBLADO... Incluso aquellos cuya capacidad financiera es menor a la digamos "media", por tanto "tarro" no es igual a "dinero"...

Hombre, el Japonés es el primer restaurante de este tipo que abrió en Barcelona. Está en c/. Aribau esquina con c/. Valencia. Con esos datos ya te vale, es por no hacerle publicidad. Ahora bien, mejor te pasas por mi pueblo, que está más cerca, y donde hay dos restaurantes japoneses que lo hacen mejor y son mucho más baratos. Y es que con la "fama" muchas veces se acaban "columpiando"... hace años lo hacían mucho mejor y cuando notas una "caída" entonces ya miras la factura. En fin, ya sabes que estás invitado.

NO, el Sake no me dice NADA, aunque el postre que he tomado está basado en él, pero como bebida he tomado un licor de ciruelas que, realmente, donde se ponga un whisky "mediano"...

Volviendo al hilo, la tónica que siempre hemos llevado en el mismo, ha sido más o menos la misma e incluso hemos tenido muchos momentos de humor, pero claro aquí hay gente que ha recalado hace poco y no conoce toda la "historia"...

Realmente, somos unos "pesimistas" muy "optimistas"... Y el que no lo "entienda" ya sabe: a tomar "antioxidantes"... Buenos para la Salud.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## amador (12 Jul 2015)

Hola:

Me he llevado una alegría al ver el alud de comentarios que ha suscitado mi pequeña reflexión. Gracias por vuestras reflexiones especialmente a Refinanciado que se ha explayado de lo lindo 

Yo también intento vivir la vida y disfrutar, no lo dudéis. Y no voy a dejar de leer el foro porque me cause malestar reconocer los problemas económicos que nos acechan. 

Es eso mi vida no ha cambiado, es más, creo que la aprovecho más todavía. Es quizás el tema de los planes futuros en el trabajo (tengo un trabajo bastante liberal muy particular relacionado con el I+D) donde he visto que me esfuerzo menos, porque veo que puede que no valga la pena invertir tanto esfuerzo si al final mi trabajo no va a servir de mucho o incluso lo pierda si entramos una gran crisis donde las prioridades cambien. 

Cuesta mucho explicar esto último por un foro, quizá en una tertulia con unas cervezas se me entendería mejor y podría dar más detalles. Pero bueno, es algo que me como yo solo, porque no he entrado en convencer a ningun amigo ni pariente ni se me ocurre tratar esos temas y más sin ser un experto. Mi parienta sin problemas, ella siempre confía 100% en mi en esos asuntos. 

De momento he parado mis adquisiciones, con algunas compras acertadas en valle de precios y alguna cagada gorda en algún pico. Como está todo tan lateral y parece que a la baja pues cierro compras salvo completar alguna colección de monedas de animales que les han gustado a mis nanos.

Buenas noches





Enviado desde mi SM-N910C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jul 2015)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Estos últimos post me han recordado la fuerte sensación de VERGUENZA que sentí en el el conflicto . Repito a menudo que mi idealismo esta enterrado en sebrevizca, gorazde, etc ( si al menos supiera escribir bien su nombre...). Si fue un crudo despertar a un mundo más frio y hostil....



Comparto tu sentimiento. Las guerras de los balcanes fueron para la generación que cruzó la línea de sombra en los noventa, lo mismo que la guerra civil española para la generación de entreguerras. El fin de la ilusión en el porvenir y la mejora de la humanidad. 

Y de ahí hasta esta decadencia moral, política y económica que no acaba de llegar a un desenlace que todos los que frecuentamos este hilo presagiamos dramático.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Por regla general, NUNCA se dejan pasar aquellos comentarios que den "juego" e incluso cuando puedan ser contrarios a una línea de pensamiento, por ejemplo la mía, o a la del mismo hilo. Eso SÍ, solemos exigir unos "mínimos", es decir una argumentación y "maneras" en la misma. No hace falta decir que Refinanciado lo ha "bordado" en su comentario, pero simplemente se ha sentado a escribir -lo que hace muy bien, venga más "jabón"...- y ha expresado sus vivencias desde que se hizo "metalero"... Curiosamente, en mayor o menor medida, es el mismo proceso que han seguido la mayoría.

Este hilo, amador, no se centra exclusivamente en los problemas económicos actuales y los que están por venir... Vamos mucho más allá y aquí ya enlazo con el comentario de Kovaliov: hay una persistente ausencia de VALORES en Occidente y ése es el principal motivo de la degradación a la que estamos asistiendo. Por eso mismo, en este hilo intentamos que la gente intente mejorar como PERSONA y eso redundará en su propio beneficio y en el de su colectividad. Bueno, ésto último es una "utopía", pero por "desearlo" tampoco pasa nada... ¿No? 

amador, en este hilo NO nos hacen falta las cervezas y ya las ponemos física o "mentalmente", eso sí mientras escribimos. Si te fijas, muchas veces acabamos en tertulias más o menos informales, aunque sin olvidar el "fondo" y que tenemos muy presente.

Mira, en el hilo hay conforeros que se dedican profesionalmente a lo mismo que tú y, vamos a ser claros, hoy en día en los trabajos uno puede ser un buen profesional, pero en un momento dado nos puede llegar a la empresa uno de estos "elementos" nuevos y cuyo objetivo es "mejorar" la empresa, pero eliminando personal, pagando menos y exigiendo "objetivos"... Así que se pasa de ser un profesional valorado a uno "más", al que hay que apretar las "tuercas" y si se encuentra algo parecido y más barato, pues el destino final suele ser uno...

Esto que te comento es una REALIDAD y lo estoy viendo en una empresa -la mía- y que había sido modélica en su trato con el personal. Hasta hace poco, éste se implicaba mucho más allá de su relación contractual, pero con la nueva situación no hace falta que te diga cómo es el devenir diario allí...

¿Comprar en el "pico"? Ahora NO ha habido "picos" y éstos han sido puntuales en el corto/medio plazo. Por tanto, habrás pagado un poco más, pero afortunadamente para ti eres nuevo en este "mundillo" y no te habrás "enganchado" a precios altos. Aunque qué te van a explicar "metaleros" que llevan muchos años en esto. Si has decidido parar tus compras en los MPs seguramente es porque has llegado a un umbral de "tolerancia" -que existe...- o que piensas que ya cubren tus expectativas actuales. Y NADA que decir al respecto, ya que por aquí NO vendemos MPs y somos partidarios de que cada cual decida libremente lo que tiene que hacer con su dinero, faltaría más.

En fin, amador, cuando quieras abrir un tema o, simplemente, "reflexionar" ya sabes que por aquí siempre encontrarás "contrapartida"...

Y dejo esto... No es económico, aunque va en la misma línea "catastrofista", pero es lo que hay...

- Para casi todo el planeta, este

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## timi (12 Jul 2015)

interesante comentario Fernando , como siempre ,,, el tema laboral es un tema peliagudo , i de lo mas importante , no en si por lo que implica , sino por la perdida o obtención de status social , que al fin y al cavo , cuando menos nos aferremos al status social , menos tardaremos en adaptarnos en el futuro a los cambios que tendremos.
En lo personal , solo comentar que hace unos 2 años estuve en el paro , medio provocado por mi , ya que en la empresa que estaba , los números no salían y el anterior jefe no tenia cojones de hacer frente a ese problema. Me di cuenta que mi mejor opción era salir de esa empresa, acordamos una salida y actualmente estoy mejor que hace 2 años. aun así , soy consciente que mi poder adquisitivo es temporal , puede durar 2 meses o 20 años , pero es temporal. teniendo esto en cuenta , he hecho los deberes , 0 deudas y diversificar al máximo ahorros (aun me queda ),,, pero teniendo en cuenta que soy un privilegiado , poseo patrimonio personal , ahorros , metales,,,, eso no cambia mi percepción del status social que tengo , soy clase baja , y espero tener los pies siempre en el suelo para poder afrontar esto con dignidad.
para mi , lo mas importante es saber que somos , y cual es nuestro sitio , e intento recordárselo a diario a los míos ,,, de poco sirve cobrar 100 y gastar 100 si existe la posibilidad de que mañana cobremos 30.
cobro 100 , pero soy consciente que con 15 puedo vivir , gasto 40 , del resto me olvido , e intento recordar cada dia a mi hija que no necesitamos mas.

esto va de una guerra de clases , y cuanto antes aceptemos cada uno en que clase estamos , antes seremos mas felices , que al final es lo que importa , la felicidad , lo material no lo es todo,,,,

dejo esto

¿Qué está pasando con la bolsa de China? | Saque de Esquina

saludos:X


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: Tú y yo ya nos conocemos personalmente, de manera que sabemos cómo pensamos y que no tenemos las clásicas "poses" que suelen existir en Internet, ya sabes que la Red se presta a "vender la moto"...

No creo que ni tú ni yo pertenezcamos a la "clase baja", es más diría que pertenecemos a una cada vez más escasa "clase media alta"... ¿Por qué? Básicamente, NO tenemos DEUDA, tenemos Patrimonio "consolidado", MPs y otras alternativas de ahorro e inversión. Desde luego, en modo alguno, eso se puede considerar de "clase baja" y otra cosa es que podamos venir de ahí y yo no tengo el más mínimo reparo en reconocer que es así. Afortunadamente, sé trabajar y tengo capacidad para ello, de manera que siempre se han valorado mis servicios y eso me ha permitido llegar hasta donde AHORA estoy, pero que "mañana" no sé cuál será...

¿Sabes? Lo bueno de esto es que conoces las dos caras de la "moneda": la mala y la buena... Sabemos también que NADIE nos ha regalado NADA y hemos sabido ponderar los riesgos, aunque en muchas ocasiones no hayamos acertado, pero el "resultante" final en el que nos encontramos nos dice que NO lo hemos hecho precisamente mal. Resumiendo, todo esto te lo da la EXPERIENCIA y que puede ser muy "productiva" si sacamos "lecciones" de la misma. En fin, qué te voy a explicar a ti...

¿Guerra de "clases"? Esto va camino de acabar en un Sistema tan viejo como el mundo: una "clase dirigente" y una "clase esclavista"... vamos si no lo remedia "algo", que tener "FÉ" tampoco cuesta "dinero"... 

Bueno, amigo, sigue como hasta ahora, entre otras cosas porque cuando vengan mal dadas tampoco te pillará de "sorpresa" y mientras habrás podido vivir la vida de forma muy decente.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2015)

Me acerco para desearos feliz verano a todos, me he quedado descolgado del foro...y de casi todo en general por un tema de salud que ya va encauzándose.

Me mantengo al 18% en oro, y poco más.

A ver si puedo ir entrando poco a poco e ir leyendo/aportando algo de "cemento" para este edificio.

Por cierto, los Griegos han debido cargar de bitcoins...

Un saludo a to2.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Precisamente, el sábado pasado quedé con un conocido conforero y me preguntó sobre ti... Le dije que no sabía nada y convenimos que estabas de "vacaciones"... Por cierto, le comenté que si pasados "X" días no dabas señales de "vida" me pondría en contacto contigo por la vía que ya sabes...

Bien, son malas noticias que tengas problemas de salud y espero que se solucionen a la mayor brevedad y si necesitas algo ya lo sabes... Por tanto, desearte que te mejores y esperamos con "impaciencia" tus interesantes aportaciones. A mí siempre me has hecho "pensar" y, sobre todo, porque me has recordado una parte de mi pasado que fue un auténtico "calvario" y ya sabes a que me refiero... Lo que no quita para que la pasada semana haya comprado una acción que me interesaba, pero NADA de derivados, a la "vieja usanza"... En principo, a corto plazo, pero ya veremos...

Del BitCoin ni pajolera idea y es que NO lo sigo para NADA... Es algo en lo que NO creo y, por tanto, no pierdo tiempo con el mismo. Eso no quita para que haya gente que tenga una opinión contraria y están en su derecho...

Respecto a los MPs, paketazo, pues lo que habíamos comentado por activa y por pasiva: son BAJISTAS, dentro de la lateralidad en que se encuentran, pero parece que van a romper en esa dirección. En la Plata, sobre todo, hay que ser muy cuidadosos viendo los cortos que hay y dejo un enlace al respecto...

- https://goldmoney.com/research/updates/two-horsemen-apocalypse

Un abrazo, amigo, y que te mejores.


----------



## timi (12 Jul 2015)

Paketazo , ánimos , espero que todo vaya a mejor , un saludo

dejo esto

Tsipras tiene 72 horas: o aprueba un paquetazo de medidas o Grecia saldrá del euro - Libre Mercado

si es que nos están contando nuestro futuro....:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: No sé... yo no lo tengo muy "claro". Hoy he leído un artículo de uno de mis analistas favoritos, Ambroise Evans-Pritchard, y qué quieres que te diga. Os dejo el enlace...

- Greek deal in sight as Germany bows to huge global pressure for debt relief - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Jul 2015)

pero Fernando , las exigencias de la troica son mucho peores que antes del referéndum,,,,, como lo venderán si firman? no pueden.

están en un callejón sin salida.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: Pues, SÍ, la posición del "Eurogrupo" respecto a Grecia es DURÍSIMA y EXCESIVA. Dejo esto como "muestra" y es reciente...

- El Eurogrupo da 72 horas a Grecia para adoptar reformas

En fin, ahora se entiende mejor la marcha de Varoufakis y, la verdad, si yo fuera Tsipras NO firmaba NADA y convocaba elecciones anticipadas en Grecia. Y está claro que para "frenar" esto, esos HdP sólo le conceden 72 horas...

Como decía en mi comentario de ayer, sea cual sea la resolución de la Crisis griega, será muy REVELADORA para mí y, sabiendo leer entre líneas -poco, la verdad...- tendremos unos "tempos" o margenes de maniobra para lo que se "avecina"...

Curiosas algunas de las leyes que les quieren imponer a los griegos y lo digo porque aquí ya nos las "metieron" con el beneplácito de los SINVERGÜENZAS que todos conocemos...

Saludos.


----------



## joalan (13 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me he llevado una alegría al ver el alud de comentarios que ha suscitado mi pequeña reflexión. Gracias por vuestras reflexiones especialmente a Refinanciado que se ha explayado de lo lindo
> 
> ...



Esto es como la muerte, sabes que al final te va a llegar pero no por eso vas a dejar de esforzarte en tu día a día pensando que total para qué, si me voy a morir... Creo que hay que vivir como si nada de eso fuera a ocurrir, pero tomando precauciones. Sin agobiarse ni obsesionarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rescate de Grecia: Europa evita el Grexit a última hora, pero pide 50.000 millones en avales para el rescate. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Jul 2015)

Todavía muy inflado, el oro sigue recuperando su valor real.

Seguiré esperando para entrar, hacerlo ahora es de lo más temerario.


----------



## Flip (13 Jul 2015)

ya tenemos acuerdo en grecia después de la bajada de pantalones apretón de alemania 
vamos a ver como se lo toma el pueblo griego .. 

Siguiente escalón subida de tipos en usa .. que me temo que será practicante inexistente y por corto espacio de tiempo ya que en caso de subida de tipos los brics se van al carajo

en china una vez que solucionen el tema de la bolsa olvidense del yuan convertible .. devaluación??? lo estoy estudiando


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, lo primero que he hecho es borrar la etiqueta del IMBÉCIL de siempre... En fin, un pobre diablo. Lo que no borraré NUNCA es la etiqueta que queda como "recuerdo" para que se vea reflejado cuando entre en el hilo....:XX::XX::XX:

# Flip: En su momento, ya comenté que NO me extrañaría que el Yuan se devaluase si entra en Octubre en la famosa ¿nueva? "cesta" del FMI... Ya veremos, pero es una divisa que ahora mismo NO tiene ningún interés para mí.

Enlazo un artículo que sirve como "complemento" a lo apuntado...

- Fijación del precio del oro en China en yuanes en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (13 Jul 2015)

Hola Fernando 

ayer publicabas un enlace que lo que realmente preocupa es Brasil, a mi realmente me preocupa china que podría ser el posible black swan , pero con el intervencionismo del estado lo veo complicado de hay que comentáramos el otro día el tema de la bolsa van a intervenir hasta el infinito con tal de que no estalle la burbuja 

por otro lado china ha pasado de ser la fabrica del mundo a ser caro , no interesa fabricar allí. han querido pasar a un modelo de consumo interno que no funciona , han intentado generar una burbuja inmobiliaria que no explota por la intervención del estado , y ahora otra en bolsa que no explota por lo mismo 

conclusion : si quieren seguir creciendo/y volver a exportar que les queda ? devaluar.

pero las fuerzas en contra son muchas 

Si quieres una internacionalizar tu divisa y devalúas… se pierde la confianza en tu divisa
si china devalua se monta el petote en asia y tendremos una crisis como la de los 90 

Si china no devalua se enfrenta a un estancamiento economico…

¿que opción es la adecuada?

Finalmente no creo que sea posible la fijación de yuan / oro 

Por otro lado la capitulación de grecia me preocupa… sabia que Alemania apretaría las tuercas pero tanto??? o es que si o si quieren un grexit y estamos asistiendo al juego de la gallina .. resulta de bochorno que Alemania humille a Grecia de esta forma … con el 80% de los países de comparsa

Elecciones anticipadas y resurgimiento de Amanecer dorado ??


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Flip: En realidad, nos deben preocupar TODOS los frentes abiertos en este mundo "loco" de COJONES...

Bueno, el artículo enlazado era la opinión de su autor, aunque en el hilo llevo mucho tiempo "avisando" de que Brasil va a dar mucho que hablar y NO para bien... Evidentemente, China tiene un gran peso en el aspecto económico-financiero mundial, pero Brasil también es muy importante... Estamos, Flip, en la MISMA Crisis que estalló cuando lo de Lehman Brothers y todas las "mejorías" han sido simple verborrea, muchos ajustes de "austeridad" y enormes capas de "maquillaje contable". No hay más...

Si el Yuan fluctúa libremente es previsible que se devalue, pero tampoco tengo ninguna certeza a qué nivel podría llegar y ya te he comentado que NO sigo esa divisa... Llegado el momento, quizás la estudie, pero por las posibles implicaciones que pudiera tener en el actual Sistema monetario, aparte de su evidente peso en la Economía mundial.

NO, yo tampoco veo esa fijación en el Oro/Yuan. Sobre este tema de China y el Oro me parece que hay mucho "humo"... Otra cosa es que determinados ciudadanos chinos hayan o estén comprando Oro previendo esa posible devaluación del Yuan que estamos comentando. Si lo piensas tiene bastante sentido...

Sobre Grecia, tengo una opinión que aún no me he "formado", pero te diría que me parece que el CASTIGO va contra Grecia, pero sobre todo como AVISO para otros posibles países "conflictivos" como podrían ser España, Francia...

En el fondo, esto va a acabar MAL, pero MUY MAL... Es cuestión de tiempo que el descontento se propague por toda Grecia y de ahí al resto del Sur de Europa, pero sin dejar "olvidada" a Francia y donde Le Pen puede llegar a pesar MUCHO en un momento dado. Está claro que la política desarrollada por Alemania y los "peleles" europeos propiciará todavía más los "extremismos", tanto de izquierdas como de derechas... Que poca "visión" de la Historia, y especialmente de la suya, tienen los alemanes o cuanto menos sus actuales dirigentes. Bueno, ya se lo encontrarán...

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (13 Jul 2015)

Oigo los programas de Antonio García Travijano cuando voy teniendo tiempo (sacan 6 por semana) y su opinión sobre el tema de Gracia siempre ha sido que tanto follón que estaban montando no iba a servir para nada. 
Comparte también la opinión de que el euro está hecho a medida de Alemania, bueno... de las élites industriales alemanas. Y también que el auténtico "títere" de los EEUU en Europa no es Gran Bretaña, sino Alemania.

Lo que quiero decir es que parece que finalmente Trevijano tenía razón en sus opiniones sobre que Tsripas y su cohorte eran unos sinvergüenzas y no iban a conseguir nada, porque sabían perfectamente que estaban prometiendo cosas que no eran posibles. El referendum no era un referendum, porque el acuerdo que en teoría se sometía a votación ya estaba retirado. Fue una votación para nada..

Pero lo que no acabo de entender, a menos que alguien me lo explique, es el haber liado todo este follón para conseguir algo mucho peor.
Mi parte conspiranoica me dice que Syriza es un caballo de Troya de las élites para comenzar la ejecución de una hoja de ruta "incendiaria" en Grecia, con el fin de vayase a saber que...
Mi parte occamnista me dice que Syriza, con Tsiripas a la cabeza, son unos oportunistas, que por conseguir el poder prometieron lo imposible y han metido la pata por no saber negociar e intentar quedar bien con sus votantes.

Y mi parte conspiranoica vuelve cuando escuchando el de RLC del 12/07/15, dicen que Janet Yellen se reunio con Amanecer Dorado :8:
De esto último no tengo más fuentes que lo que he escuchado en ese audio...

Vayan ustedes a saber. Yo me empapo de los conocimientos que compartís aquí y cuanto más aprendo, se que menos se.


----------



## timi (13 Jul 2015)

bueno , el tema Griego se ha " resuelto " , temporalmente, en unos meses volverán a la carga , siento tristeza por el pueblo griego , pero el caso es que nos han dado mas tiempo a todos , no desaprovechéis este tiempo , que al menos su sacrificio sirva para que miles de familias europeas despierten y se preparen dentro se las posibilidades de cada uno,,,,

saludos a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Jul 2015)

aún no se ha resuelto... acabo de leer que ministro de defensa no apoyará el acuerdo.
Falta votarlo. En fin supongo que sí saldrá adelante, tienen hasta el miércoles noche creo.


Los mmpp´s ni se inmutan...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Cuando se "aprende" se van adquiriendo conocimientos y experiencia, de manera que uno es consciente de que sabe lo que sabe... Quizás, tu "punto de partida" sea "X" y de ahí tu "confusión". Evidentemente, aquí nadie tiene la "bola de cristal", pero tenemos un buen porcentaje de "aciertos" en las valoraciones que vamos realizando.

Vamos a ver, Rattus, respeto a Trevijano en cuanto a sus opiniones económicas, pero en las políticas discrepo totalmente y se le nota cierto "tufillo" en las que emite. Llamar "sinvergüenzas" a los dirigentes de Syriza es insultar a sus votantes y que fueron casi mayoritarios. Quizás, el único que vio venir lo que venía fue Varoufakis y su dimisión se entiende perfectamente por una simple cuestión de DIGNIDAD... 

En cualquier caso, hay que ser un auténtico memo para pensar que la Crisis de Grecia se ha cerrado... Es más, creo que ya se ha puesto un "pilar" para la "cuenta atrás" para el "estallido" de la UE y el Euro.

Respecto a la "reunión" de Yellen con "Amanecer Dorado", NADA de NADA, a no ser que proporciones una información contrastable en medios internacionales. Además, es que NO tiene el menor sentido y, desde luego, a Washington NO le interesa ese interlocutor. Vamos, es de pura lógica...

Dejo un artículo que abunda en lo que he estado comentando...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Se avecina el fin de la UE?

Y también este otro y que es de una fuente americana que suelo visitar...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Breathtaking Political Capitulation; Tsipras Should Resign; Tsipras Trades Royal Flush for Draw at Inside Straight

Por cierto, alguien hoy debe tener también el "culo escocido" y me refiero a De Guindos...:XX::XX::XX: Y el Rajao hoy "rajando" y explicando la "Economía" a su "manera": en Plata vamos a aportar a Grecia 10.000 millones de Euro y que es lo que nos "toca" pagar de acuerdo a nuestro PIB... Y hasta cuando lo "maquillan" resultamos perjudicados. Que se vayan a tomar por c... de una puta vez.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Jul 2015)

http://www.elplural.com/2015/07/13/...on-pero-vamos-a-machacarte-en-cualquier-caso/

conspiranoicos nos llaman , lo malo es cuando se confirma ,,,, al hilo de lo que comentas de Varoufakis , Fernando

saludos y mucha suerte a todos ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: Gracias por el aporte y bueno en línea con lo que hemos comentado por aquí... Ya digo que vamos unos "pasos" por delante de la información de los medios "oficiales" de desinformación.

timi, esto nos va a servir de mucho para sacar conclusiones y, de momento, hemos conseguido algo muy valioso: TIEMPO... ¿Cuánto? No lo sé, pero debemos aprovecharlo en los ordenes que tenemos apuntados: Despensa + Medicinas, MPs, Bancolchón, Divisas "físicas" y eliminación de la Deuda contraída en la medida de las posibilidades. 

Ciertamente, los griegos que hayan seguido nuestros "consejos"- que son UNIVERSALES...- deben soportar mucho mejor la actual situación que quienes no hicieron los "deberes" o no fueron conscientes de lo que les venía encima...

Y la Suerte, timi, hay que buscarla... o dicho de otro modo: para pescar peces hay que mojarse el culo...:no:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fff (13 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y la Suerte, timi, hay que buscarla... o dicho de otro modo: para pescar peces hay que mojarse el culo...:no:
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Suerte = preparación + oportunidad

:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Jul 2015)

Tengan algo de $, CHF y NOK físicos si puede ser...me da que el € se va a tomar por detrás...diversifiquen, también Mp's...:


----------



## Pepe la rana (13 Jul 2015)

Es muy triste ver que toda la fanfarria y zarandajas se ha quedado en eso, que aprendan de Benito. 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbKqb80AZqs#action=share

Benito Mussolini quemando sobre la llama perpetua del 'Altar de la Patria' en Roma, las páginas que contenían los balances de la Deuda Pública de Italia con la banca internacional.



De todas formas es curioso que sea el Papa el que salga de valedor de los deshaciados griegos, que veremos a ver como terminan.... 



Spoiler



Sobre Grecia y el sistema internacional. Yo le tengo una gran alergia a la economía porque papá era contador y cuando no terminaba el trabajo en la fábrica, se lo traía a casa y sábado y domingo estaba con esos libros, que en esos tiempos los títulos se hacían en gótico y yo veía a papá y me daba alergia. Yo no entiendo bien cómo es la cosa, pero ciertamente sería simple decir que la culpa es solo de esta parte.* Los gobernantes griegos que han llevado adelante esta situación de deuda internacional también tienen una responsabilidad.* Con el nuevo gobierno griego se ha entrado en una revisión un poco justa, no? Lo único que puedo decir es que espero que encuentren un camino para resolver el problema griego y también un camino de vigilancia para no volver a caer en otros países en el mismo problema. Y que esto nos ayude a salir adelante. *Porque ese camino de los préstamos y la deuda al final no termina nunca. *Me dijeron, hace un año, que había un proyecto en Naciones Unidas, por el que un país puede declararse en bancarrota, que no es lo mismo del default. No sé cómo ha ido, si era verdad o no. *Si una empresa puede hacer una declaración de bancarrota, por qué un país no lo puede hacer?* Y se le llega la ayuda de los demás?
Y después, las nuevas colonizaciones, evidentemente sobre son sobre los valores. La colonización del consumismo. *El hábito del consumismo te lleva a una solución que no es la tuya, que también te desequilibra la economía interna, la justicia social y también la salud física y mental, para dar un ejemplo.*


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, NIJAS: Como Mussolini lo hicieron muchos a lo largo de la Historia y los griegos no va a ser menos. Tiempo al tienpo...

SÍ, leí las declaraciones del Papa Francisco y, aunque no soy creyente, creo que la Iglesia Católica está en muy buenas manos. Ese Papa se sale de la norma y recuerda a Juan XXIII...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> http://www.elplural.com/2015/07/13/...on-pero-vamos-a-machacarte-en-cualquier-caso/
> 
> conspiranoicos nos llaman , lo malo es cuando se confirma ,,,, al hilo de lo que comentas de Varoufakis , Fernando
> 
> saludos y mucha suerte a todos ,,,,



Muy impresionante este artículo. No por desconocer los entresijos sino por poder leerlos en boca de una persona que ha estado en primera línea.

A mí, por decirlo todo, todo esto me acojona porque constato que vivimos en un contexto con actores desalmados. Me niego a la descripción de un mundo en guerra continua. No soy un ingenuo pero no quiero sobrevivir en un mundo de desalmados, reivindico mi deseo de vivir en un mundo con personas con alma.


----------



## Flip (13 Jul 2015)

D. Fernando 

tiene Vd toda la razón con respecto a Francia ( campeón del Gasto publico) GasPublico/PIB 57%. Cuando Alemania que lo hará le diga a Francia que hay que bajar el gasto publico se liara porque los franceses no son como el resto de aborregados de la UE.
El problema para Francia es la perdida de competitividad frente a alemania y se nota en la perdida y caída de las exportaciones en los últimos frente al crecimiento en Alemania 

Lepen en francia , no lo veo a corto plazo ,.. ya preparan el terreno para la vuelta de Sarcozi, le sacara votos FNacional quizás en 8 años el escenario sea otro 

Mientras tanto en Italia se esta traduciendo en una destrucción del tejido empresarial que se esta acelerando en los últimos dos años 

La situación de Alemania para con Grecia, en mi opinión se les ha ido de las manos un apretón con una dosis de solidaridad .. Regla numero 1 cuando se negocia hay que dejar que la otra parte sienta que ha ganado algo si no es así se volverá en tu contra

En grecia solo veo una opción convocatoria de elecciones este año, Sriza pierde el poder seguro a favor de ND , a no ser que Presente a Varufakis como Premier… Amanecer Dorado, le queda que el pueblo griego siga lo que Tsirpas ha decido 4 años mas de agonía 
y exclavitud … La situación cada dia se me parece mas a la invasión de polonia por parte de AH

China / oro … si hay una gran tradición de compra de metal por parte del chino medio y quizás tengas razón sea por miedo a una devaluación.. ya aviso el gobierno el año pasado 
ampliando la banda de fluctuacion del yuan un 2% para los que hacían carry trade apostando por la apreciacion del mismo frente al Usd

de china fiate tu …. free market lo llaman si te pones corto a la carcel.. bueno vuelvo a china en 2 semanas a ver que tal se respira pero de momento de civil un-rest nada de nada … a digerirlo...

por cierto el mercado del oro físico jodido mi ultima adquisición hoy tres semanas de delivery


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

Hola, Flip: SÍ, Francia y Alemania acabarán enfrentándose, tampoco nada extraño si tenemos en cuenta la "tradición" histórica que tienen al respecto. Ya veremos quién sustituye a Hollande, porque menudo "botarate" que ha resultado este "pollo", y es que si vemos quiénes son los actuales mandatarios de los distintos países de la UE nos encontramos que tienen en común que son auténticos ESPANTAPÁJAROS. No tienen nivel político alguno y está claro que han sido colocados ahí por quienes cortan el bacalao... Ni más ni menos.

Mira, Flip, el retorno de Sakorzy ya es sumamente explicativo, como lo fue en su momento el de Berlusconi en Italia... Ahora, en la UE, todo está sucediendo a gran velocidad y me parece que esa va a ser una constante a partir de ahora, por tanto NO es NADA utópico que Le Pen acabe siendo "decisoria" en Francia. Y Syriza era prácticamente desconocida hasta hace poco tiempo y, comparativamente, el FN tiene unos "mimbres" bastante más sólidos, así que no descartes nada porque ocho años me parecen muchos y dan para MUCHO...

En el asunto de Grecia, Alemania y el Eurogrupo han perdido mucha credibilidad de cara al ciudadano europeo, al menos para aquel que está medianamente informado y tiene una concepción más clara de lo que debe representar la Soberanía Nacional ante lo que es una evidente Dictadura tecnocráta surgida de un inapelable Imperialismo Alemán y que es lo que hay en la UE...

¿Qué sucederá en Grecia? Está claro que deben haber elecciones generales anticipadas, ya que Syriza ha incumplido su programa electoral y el órdago lanzado con el referéndum. Pienso que NO han tenido mala intención, pero les ha faltado tener las ideas claras y ser consecuentes con ellas, aparte de que para gobernar hay que saber de "números", conocer cuáles son los margenes de maniobra de que dispones y, sobre todo, saber de los entresijos de la "Diplomacia"... En fin, es una pena, porque por unos momentos parecía que asistíamos a "aires frescos" en la política europea, pero bueno sigo creyendo que han puesto un "pilar" y, a partir de ahí, todo se moverá más rápido y de forma diferente. Ya lo verás...

Bueno, Flip, respecto a China es conocida mi posición contraria a todo lo que emana desde ese país... Es más, bajo la etiqueta de país "comunista", sigue siendo uno de los países más neoliberales del mundo. Por otro lado, cada vez estoy más convencido de que sus actuales dirigentes están compinchados con el sistema económico-financiero controlado por los anglosajones y lo que hay "detrás"...

El Oro, Flip, está muy controlado, al igual que el resto de las Materias Primas y qué te voy a explicar que tú ya no sepas... En cualquier caso, si tenemos clara la consideración de qué es "dinero", el Oro sigue siendo una de las mejores opciones dentro de este mundo convulso en el que vivimos y lo que te "rondaré morena"... El precio del mismo es bastante irrelevante a estos niveles e incluso si lo "bajan" adónde ellos parecen "querer", es decir en torno a esos $1000 la Onza.

Y dejo un artículo que "complementa" lo que he comentado...

- Rescate de Grecia: Del #EstoEsUnGolpedeEstado al #Agreekment: las horas más bajas del euro. Noticias de Economía

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 08:43 ----------

Acabo de leerlo... Y están "avisando" sobre lo que está por llegar... "Pasando" de los Planes de Pensiones, a no ser que haya poderosas razones en cuanto a "cuadrar" las cuentas con el fisco. Éstos "pollos", antes de que se "caiga" el Sistema, intentarán "desplumarnos"...

- El ministro alemán de Finanzas sugirió que Grecia podría emitir pagarés: diario Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (14 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de leerlo... Y están "avisando" sobre lo que está por llegar... "Pasando" de los Planes de Pensiones, a no ser que haya poderosas razones en cuanto a "cuadrar" las cuentas con el fisco. Éstos "pollos", antes de que se "caiga" el Sistema, intentarán "desplumarnos"...
> 
> - El ministro alemán de Finanzas sugirió que Grecia podría emitir pagarés: diario Por Reuters
> Saludos.



En uno de "mis podcasts"  (ED 13.07) uno de los tertulianos decía, sacándolo a colación mientras comentaban la bajada de pensiones de Gracia, que tenemos que ir mentalizándonos que _las pensiones (en España) no van a ser como hasta ahora para mantener el nivel de vida de las personas al jubilarse, sino que tendrán que ser para "paliar" la pobreza._

En el camino que se va a seguir hasta el desastre total al que va a abocarse nuestro país, en una de las fases en las que el estado empiece a tener "verdaderos" problemas para cumplir con sus pagos, ¿veis posible que pagos a funcionarios, pensionistas, etc. se realicen mediante la emisión de pagarés?
Anecdota: En el "ambiente empresarial" en que me muevo los pagarés no son bien vistos, ya que los suelen usar personas que dan problemas para pagar.

PD.: Trevijano dice que no es ni de derechas ni de izquierdas, porque al no haber libertad política en España no se puede saber cual es la tendencia política de uno ya que solo existe una tendencia única que es la marcada por la "oligarquía de partidos".
El cree que todos son de ultraderecha, porque todos son totalitarios al aceptar el orden oligarquico existente.
Y critica a absolutamente todos los partidos españoles. De hecho yo diría que es más de izquierdas que de derechas. Unicamente que no se fía nada de los nuevos partidos, porque el vivió intensamente la transición y vio como todos "traicionaron la democracia".


----------



## racional (14 Jul 2015)

El oro es una inversión a largisimo plazo, quien compra oro debe tener en mente un escenario de 20-30 años. Los que pensaban forrarse en 4 dias se han equivocado de raiz.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Jul 2015)

Hola,

ultimamente se publica mucho del "poderio" exportador de petroleo usano, y tal, y tal... y algunos incluso lo llevan al plano "sostenible" para los proximos anyos...

Bueno, que cada uno juzgue por si mismo cuanto hay de verdad en esas noticias:

Baker Hughes - Investor Relations - Rig Counts


----------



## frisch (14 Jul 2015)

Os pego un mensaje de un amigo mío con el que no estoy de acuerdo en nada (me refiero al mensaje) pero lo pego porque me parece interesante saber qué pasa por la cabeza de una persona de cierta edad, con amplia "cultura", idiomas, estudios universitarios y situación profesional digamos media alta (muy alta).


_A mí el Varufakis me sigue pareciendo un cantamañanas, que no tiene ni puta idea de donde está. Cuando estás jugando con el dinero y las pensiones de millones de griegos vale más que sepas lo que tienes entre manos.
Y parece que los únicos que han sido elegidos democráticamente son ellos.
Es todo muy penoso, y parece que el dinero se lo han gastado los alemanes...
El ministro de hacienda alemán tiene la misma legitimidad democrática que él, y también representa a su pueblo.
Ya vale de populismo barato.
Y al final, mira lo que ha pasado.
Yo creo que son incompetentes y fantasmas ... y se lo están haciendo pagar al pueblo griego.
Han echado un "órdago al juego" a los que tienen el dinero , sin tener un puto duro, y resulta que el adversario tenía la mano, 31 y les estaba enseñando las cartas.
De tontos ... y claro, han perdido.
Si se hubieran hecho referendos "chapuceros" en la zona euro para saber si Grecia tenía que quedarse o salir del euro,el resultado hubiera sido sorprendente para Varufakis, en particular en Alemania.
Y hubieran tenido que pedir consuelo y dinero a un gran protector de la democracia: a Vladimir Putin ...
Lo dejo porque me enciendo. _

__________________________________
Mi respuesta ha sido:

_Mi punto de vista es que de lo que se trata es de salvar al soldado Ryan._


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Al paso que vamos, el "Estado del Bienestar" va a quedar en una "ilusión" que se vivió en el "pasado"... Por tanto, nos estamos dirigiendo a una Economía y a unos niveles de vida bastante precarios y eso incluye las Pensiones, Sanidad, Enseñanza, etc., perooooo creo que esto estallará antes de que consigan ese objetivo, aunque ese proceso también será bastante "doloroso"...

Lo que preguntas sobre los "pagares" es algo que yo tengo presente desde hace tiempo y no tengo duda de que echarán mano de esa "alternativa" si esto empeora a unos niveles muy semejantes a los de Grecia, pero "ampliado" a buena parte del espacio de la "Unión". Evidentemente, el "pagare" es la peor forma del "papel", así que...

Mira, Rattus, no sigo mucho a Trevijano, simplemente por una cuestión de tiempo, pero bastante más a D. Roberto Centeno y éste SÍ que me ha dejado clara su "añoranza" por determinados tiempos pasados... Vamos a ver, eso no quita para que Trevijano, Centeno y yo mismo tengamos mucha razón cuando apuntamos a la TRAICIÓN a la que se sumió a nuestro país en la llamada "Transición"... Quizás y sólo quizás, algún día se explicará en los libros de Historia los tejemanejes que hubo ahí y donde participaron la mayoría de los "padres" de la Democracía y el "cazador de elefantes"... En conclusión: todo ello realizado por unos auténticos HDLGP de la peor RALEA.

Bueno, supongo que Trevijano es un poco como yo, es decir NI de izquierdas NI de derechas, pero yo diría que le tira un poco más ésto último y a mí el lado contrario, pero tampoco pasa NADA... A fin de cuentas, me gustan sus opiniones sobre Economía y en cuanto a la Política yo tengo mí particular opinión... ¿No decimos en este hilo que cada cual debe pensar por sí mismo? Pues, ESO...

# racional: ¡Joder! que "pesadito" que es Vd. y, desde luego, no saber ni leer... Que NO, hombre, que aquí NADIE quiere "lucrarse" con los MPs, pero vamos que si pasa tampoco le vamos a hacer "ascos", faltaría más... Y nos queda claro que a Vd. no le gustan los MPs, por tanto quedan para Vd. los botes de alubias, los condones, etc., etc.
Aunque a veces pienso que esa "mala uva" con los MPs se deba a que a Vd. le debieron pillar a pecios altos, es decir en el techo, y con animo especulativo. Si es así, lo siento por Vd., pero NO es el caso de los que andamos por este hilo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 14:52 ----------

# frisch: Me parece muy bien la opinión de tu amigo, que será muy "culto" y todo eso, pero que desde luego me la paso por el "arco del triunfo"... Cuando esto "empeore", ya veremos por dónde se sale tu amigo y es que el mundo se convertirá en un infierno... Aparte del Bla, bla, bla, le van a hacer falta mejores "argumentos". Menudo ENERGÚMENO...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Jul 2015)

Hola,

despues del acuerdo (o pre-acuerdo) entre Iran y el resto del mundo (lease usa y politxinelas), va a ser interesante seguir los movimientos de los mercados de petroleo, sus futuros y derivados... 

Os dejo un articulo interesante que habla de la capacidad que pudiera tener Iran para inundar el Mercado en el corto plazo y los impactos en el precio del mismo... hay otras versions, por supuesto.

How Would The Iran Nuclear Deal Impact Oil Prices? - Forbes

Crude Estimate: How Ending Iran Sanctions May Impact Oil Markets - US News

En lo particular lo seguire muy de cerca porque, por suerte o por desgracia, mis peregrinaciones por el mundo han ido de la mano de los vaivenes del mierdoro negro... veremos.


Joer, me he partido con el ultimo email de Fernando a racional... todavia no puedo parar de reir.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Jul 2015)

NIJAS dijo:


> Es muy triste ver que toda la fanfarria y zarandajas se ha quedado en eso, que aprendan de Benito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Benito acabó colgado de los pies en una gasolinera de Milán. Las deudas siempre se pagan. Lo que se dirime con sangre es quien lo hace. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Bueno, tú conoces muy bien el tema del Petróleo y bastante sabes al respecto. Yo lo estoy siguiendo para "entrar", aunque aún no tengo muy claro el "instrumento", pero es posible que sea vía petrolera... Mí pregunta para ti: ¿Ves factible precios en torno a los $50 e incluso por debajo? Me refiero al Brent y como "referencia" para mí. Ya sé que está "obsoleto"...

A veces, JohnGalt, pienso que si en mi "otra" vida fui "banderillero"... Y es que cuando se me aparece por este hilo el pseudo "racional" ya le estoy sacudiendo las banderillas "intelectuales". Desde luego, es de "remos flojos"... 

Y respecto al comentario sobre las deudas, anda que no hay SIMPAS históricos...

Por cierto, aprovecho para dejar un artículo muy "instructivo"... ¿Lo "entenderá" racional? ¿O habrá que hacerlo vía "dibujos animados"?

- La de-dolarización y sus lecciones para Grecia

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Jul 2015)

Yo no acabo de entender porque todo el mundo aquí quiere que el oro suba y está preocupado porqu baje. Es no haber entendido nada de lo que se argumenta en estos sitios. Las onzas son las mismas a lo largo de los milenios, no varían su peso. Si baja mejor. Ojala se cambiase un euro por una onza. Cuanto más baje el oro, mas valen los papeluchos pintados con la firma de un oligarca que os dan a cambio de vuestro trabajo físico y vuestros bienes tangibles.

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 15:56 ----------

Y la plata lo mismo, pero mucho más 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 16:01 ----------

Yo no mido mi salario en euros, una divisa que tiene los días contados, si no en oro y cada día gano más, al contrario que el resto de los españoles 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os voy a dejar unos artículos que he leído hoy...

Interesante artículo y es que la línea "conspirativa" sigue vigente en este hilo...

- Â¿ASÃ ES COMO REDUCIRÃN LA POBLACIÃ“N MUNDIAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Je,je,je... Leed y leed bien... En línea con lo que se ha comentado aquí en innumerables ocasiones...

- Greeks Can

Y FORTíSIMA compra de las Eagles de Oro durante este mes de Julio... Ya vemos que el FÍSICO y el "papel" llevan caminos divergentes y por algo será...

- Gold Eagle Sales Surge Due To Financial Turmoil : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 Jul 2015)

La verdad es que es espeluznante lo que comenta Varoufakis en esta entrevista.

Me creo 100% todo lo que comenta. Este hombre es un catedrático de economía, formado en universidades de prestigio, sin nada que perder en política como muchos otros. Le ha visto las orejas al lobo de cerca y viendo su impotencia y que no podía hacer nada más se ha retirado.

El artículo de El Plural conserva muy bien las ideas de la entrevista en inglés, pero si podéis leer la original aún hay algún detalle más sobre su relación con el monstruo de Schäuble.

Exclusive: Yanis Varoufakis opens up about his five month battle to save Greece






timi dijo:


> http://www.elplural.com/2015/07/13/...on-pero-vamos-a-machacarte-en-cualquier-caso/
> 
> conspiranoicos nos llaman , lo malo es cuando se confirma ,,,, al hilo de lo que comentas de Varoufakis , Fernando
> 
> saludos y mucha suerte a todos ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

Hola, amador: Gracias por el aporte y, la verdad, yo siempre he defendido a Varoufakis porque tengo la sensación de que es una persona INTEGRA y eso "casa" muy mal con la forma en que hoy se lleva la Política. Encima si delante tenía a un GHDLGP como Schäuble, pues se entiende perfectamente su decisión de dimitir.

Y ya que cito a Schäuble, ese mal nacido tiene un pasado bastante sucio. Independientemente, de la "mala suerte" que hubo al errar el tiro cuando intentaron "eliminarlo"... este "pollo" estuvo implicado en un escándalo muy sonoro en la financión de la CDU, SÍ, el mismo partido de Angela Merkel.

Os dejo un enlace sobre este asunto y del que NADIE habla... Claro, qué podemos esperar de unos medios informativos "oficiales" que sólo sirven para DESINFORMAR...

- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDU_donations_scandal

Además, el "angelito" es conocido en Alemania por opiniones tan "democráticas" como éstas: utilizar el Bundeswher (Ejército alemán) para tareas policiales en el interior del país, utilización de la tortura por los servicios secretos alemanes y el rastreo secreto a través de Internet de personas sospechosas.

No debió de ser extraño que Varoufakis llegará a sentir ASCO de tratar con semejante CERDO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2015)

- China pesa sobre las materias primas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: No puede estar más atinado el artículo que os enlazo...

- Salvar a Grecia o escarmentarla (el bumerán). Blogs de Notebook

Saludos y Buen Día.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2015 at 08:45 ----------

En una de mis escasas incursiones por el resto del foro, me he encontrado con un buen artículo que ha enlazado la forera maria urizar y que coloco también aquí. Es muy interesante...

- El minotauro global, de Yannis Varoufakis - Iniciativa Debate

Y la "sangría" en la Bolsa de Shanghai continúa...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> _
> - Salvar a Grecia o escarmentarla (el bumerán). Blogs de Notebook_
> 
> Retomo el último párrafo del artículo de Zarzalejos:
> ...


----------



## racional (15 Jul 2015)

Parece que se va a los $950. Si ocurriera eso aumentarian mucho las compras de físico y pondria sobre las cuerdas al COMEX.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

NO, racional, a $950 la Onza de Oro el Comex seguiría igual que ahora... La ruptura en el Comex vendrá cuando NO puedan controlar lo que está por llegar... Y a medida que se "acerque" más se incrementarán las compras de FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jul 2015)

Me imagino que algunos lo habréis leído pero bueno para los que no.

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com...iere-que-sepas-espana-ira-detras-de-grecia-1/


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Ya vuelven a las "andadas": hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1145,30 y la Plata a $14,980... Soportes que NO se deben perder en el Oro en los $1130,40 y la Plata en los $14,155, aunque aún quedan lejos.

Ahora mismo, lo mejor es tener un sesgo "neutral" y a ver qué pasa en los próximos días...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Jul 2015)

Va en picado el oro y la plata , pareciera que traman algo.


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mí pregunta para ti: ¿Ves factible precios en torno a los $50 e incluso por debajo? Me refiero al Brent y como "referencia" para mí. Ya sé que está "obsoleto"...
> 
> .....
> 
> Saludos.



Hola *fernandojcg *y siento no haber respondido antes pero es que ando liadisimo en el trabajo.

Creo que vamos a ver el precio del barril por debajo de los 50$, pero no se si mucho mas.

El impacto de Iran en el precio del petroleo puede notarse al inicio, cuando saquen esto 40 mcbm en terminals flotantes, pero teniendo en cuenta que ese crudo tiene distintas especificaciones y que no es procesable por todas las refinerias, que parte son condensables con alto azufre (pocas empresas le meten mano), no creo que veamos un impacto proporcional en el precio. Luego pondran en el Mercado, calculo yo, unos 7000 mil bpd, paulatinamente, por lo que hasta final de anyo no creo que puedan poner de forma sostenible esa produccion.

Si actualmetne se calcula que hay un excedente de alrededor 2 millones de bpd (algo mas), con esos 700,000 adicionales, se produciran reajustes regionales (de hecho, en mi zona, los estamos esperando y vemos movimientos anticipados).

Pero es que ademas, hay presiones para mantener los precios bajos:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/637f8f92-28d2-11e5-8613-e7aedbb7bdb7.html#axzz3fyFHheJn

En mi empresa cada anyo hay una apuesta restringida a determinados niveles para bien que acierta el precio del crudo a fecha 20 de diciembre de cada anyo (hay premio gordo al ganador)... este anyo las apuestas que los traders veteranos hicieron en diciembre del 2014 han sido bajas y se han movido entre los 40$ y los 50$

Asi que apuesto por un barril Brent en el entorno de los 50 durante los proximos meses.

Seguro que me equivocare :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: Gracias por tu respuesta y que valoro en su justa medida. NO, no creo que te vayas a equivocar, de hecho estoy "diversificando" y el Crudo lo tengo en "mente" hace tiempo, pero quiero optimizar la entrada y hoy he mirado un rango de precios que se podría dar y que sería "señal" de entrada para mí: $47,68 - $45,59... Por tanto, me esperaré a ver si se ven esos precios, sino los $50 también serían buenos para mí.

Y vamos a dejar algunos artículos...

Este enlaza de alguna manera con el aportado hoy por frisch...

- ¿Por qué tanto runrun sobre fusiones bancarias? Porque no hay negocio | Investing.com

Con el tiempo irán acotando más la "LIBERTAD" en Occidente...

- EL REINO UNIDO PROHIBIRÃ WHATSAPP PARA “LUCHAR CONTRA EL TERRORISMO” |

Y un buen artículo "metalero", pero bastante largo...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-14/gold-and-silver-stand-selling-paper-gold-and-silver-finally-ending

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Más "madera"...

- Vozpópuli - Varoufakis amenazó con el Grexit la noche en que Europa impuso el corralito

Y algunos "metaleros" todavía "confían" en China... Van "apañados"...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...el-ttip-que-se-traspasara-finalmente-a-china/

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (15 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y algunos "metaleros" todavía "confían" en China... Van "apañados"...
> 
> - https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...el-ttip-que-se-traspasara-finalmente-a-china/
> 
> Saludos.



Este enlace es MUY "inquietante". No se como tomármelo :
¿Muy conspiranoico? Pero es que sabemos que son capaces de cualquier cosa.

Y ayer escuchando Radio Gramsci oí algo muy interesante. El que quiera escucharlo, es a partir del minuto 14 Un traidor llamado Tsipras en mp3 (13/07 a las 23:29:31) 44:41 4785866 - iVoox

Y el que no, transcribo más o menos fidedignamente:

Gregorio Abascal:
(hablando sobre el "acuerdo" griego) En el memorandum este se habla de expropiación de viviendas privadas.
Y esto no me sorprende nada, porque esta es una noticia que salto a la prensa alemana ya hace unos meses... igual dos años ya. Y en el que basándose en un estudio del BCE. El Banco Central Europeo hizo un estudio en el que decía que los griegos y los españoles eran más ricos que los alemanes, porque habían contabilizado ahí las viviendas. Y entonces que e*l gobierno, si era necesario para pagar la deuda pública, tenía que expropiar las viviendas*...
[...]
David Sequera:
Esto que estás comentando es lo que sucede literalmente con España, con el recate financiero. Porque el gobierno español (ya se que habrá poca gente que se ha leído el "memorandum de entendimiento"), hay una palabrita que ahora mismo no recuerdo como se dice en inglés, que significa "instalaciones". Yo cuando lo leí en 2012 el MOU, me llamó mucho la atención porque no encontraba el ... ¿exactamente a que se refiere esto?. Y un traductor jurado me lo explicó con claridad: las instalaciones son como las instalaciones de un gimnasio, no son solo las 4 paredes. Son también el potro, las taquillas, etc. *España si no paga se ha comprometido a utilizar cualquier elemento que esté dentro del estado español.
Por lo tanto eso aplicado de manera amplia significa que podría quitarnos las casas un acreedor extranjero. Así de claro y esto está firmado por el gobierno español.*
El MOU que van a firmar los Griegos va a ser aún más duro...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Hola, Rattus: Bien, en la información todos debemos aprender a "diseccionar", es decir que NO tenemos porqué creernos todo lo que leemos. En lo personal, eladiofernandez, me parece una persona muy informada y que tiene acceso a un tipo de información que no está al alcance de cualquiera... de eso puedo dar FÉ. Ahora bien, en las opiniones personales, muchas veces se "pasa", pero en el tiempo ya verás los "aciertos" que va a tener...

Respecto a lo que comentas, ese tema creo que ya se tocó en este hilo en su momento. Todo emana de un informe emitido por el FMI y del que te dejo un enlace, ya que parece que la "hoja de ruta" ya está trazada desde hace tiempo y lo único que están haciendo es una adaptación a los "tempos"...

- El FMI sugiere expropiar el 10% de la riqueza de las familias para reducir deuda pública - Libre Mercado

En fin, como es algo que podría llegar a suceder, aunque todavía desconocemos el "formato", pues seguimos con nuestra recomendación de drenar liquidez al Sistema...

Saludos.


----------



## _____________ (15 Jul 2015)

el Oro II no me suena pero el Oro es una burbuja, especulas hasta que explote


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2015)

Ya tenemos la "contribución" del día... hora de ir a dormir. ¿Burbuja en el Oro? No la veo y es más evidente si tenemos una mejor amplitud de miras: Bolsas, Bonos...

En fin, para gustos los "colores"... Y ahora mismo en la TV, en el Canal MEGA, están tratando sobre lugares conspirativos... En estos momentos, Fort Knox...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (16 Jul 2015)

Si el oro es una burbuja que hará palmar mucha pasta a mas de uno, ¿dejamos el dinero en depósitos bancarios?

La banca empieza a ofrecer un 0% de interés por los depósitos a plazo - elEconomista.es



> De momento, no han comenzado a cobrar a los clientes por su ahorro en este tipo de productos como sucede en algún caso en Alemania.



No estoy de acuerdo, porque con sus "comisiones" y "gastos de mantenimiento" están cobrando "intereses negativos encubiertos" (esto creo que ya se ha comentado alguna vez aquí)
Una onza de oro/plata son 31gr de oro/plata. Nunca aumentará el peso 32, pero tampoco disminuirá a 30,5 o 20 (Chipre style)... 

#fernando ni caso a gamesrep. Con un rápido vistazo a su perfil se puede ver que es un troll y claramente multinick.


----------



## Flip (16 Jul 2015)

Buenas

Comentais mucho la cotización diaria del oro… A pesar de que a todos nos gustaría gastar el menos fíat posible al cambiarlo por dinero = "oro" 

yo cuando adquiero oro no pienso en "fíat terms" recomendaría no comprar oro si vuestro objetivo ganar un X% en términos fíat , cambiar fíat por dinero en la medida que no necesitéis ese fíat para la vida diaria 

El papel-oro a 950 usd ? quizás si pero ya os digo que hay tensión de físico en las entregas al precio actual 3-4 semanas 1150 .. a 950 usd?? ni imagino 

por ponerlo en perspectiva

Oro extraido 171.000 toneladas 
En manos de los bancos centrales 30.000 toneladas
EFT teorico 2000 toneladas

Si el resto lo dividimos entre el numero de habitantes del planeta estamos hablando de 0,015 gramos por habitante del planeta

toneladas estimadas pendientes de extraer…50.000 toneladas

Mientras tanto en la colonia Alemana en el mediterrano parece que se acelera el proceso para aplicar un Bail-in a ver como acaba…. de momento no cambio de perspectiva 8 años de euro left!

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Rattus: Bueno, ya se notaba que el "elemento" es uno de esos trolls tan de "moda" en este foro, aunque por este hilo no estamos acostumbrados a ellos. En cualquier caso, el "patrón" suele ser el mismo: una línea donde "sentencian" sin argumentar. No creas que les concedo ninguna importancia, ya que el "incordio" es semejante al "cagarro" de un pájaro en el coche...

# Flip: Tocamos la cotización del Oro porque el titular del hilo es el qué es... En realidad, hablamos poco sobre los MPs puesto que el hilo nació con vocación "metalera", pero también con otras "intenciones" y eso ya quedó claro en el primer post. Es más, posiblemente, muchos de los lectores que acuden aquí NO sean "metaleros" y vienen en busca de otras opiniones e informaciones fuera del "círculo" habitual. 

Lo que recomiendas, Flip, es lo que solemos hacer por aquí: el Oro, y también la Plata -aunque ésta es más "especulativa"...-, deben cumplir sus objetivos históricos como "seguro" y "reserva de valor", a ser posible sin "plazo"...

Flip, tú ya me conoces de otro foro, por tanto sabes de mi vocación numismatica y "metalera", facetas que son también comunes en ti, pero entiendo que si queremos explicar las "virtudes" de los MPs a aquellos que las desconocen, hay que hacerlo de la forma más clara y concisa posible, de manera que si alguna gente sigue teniendo dudas lo mejor es "aconsejarle" que dedique su dinero a otra cosa. Es muy difícil que se pueda desapegar el concepto del Fiat aplicado a cualquier cosa que se "compra" y para eso se precisa de un mayor conocimiento cultural, especialmente de Economía histórica.

No sé dónde podrá llegar el Oro, pero NO es nada descartable que llegue a los entornos de los $1000, es más dentro de la "hipótesis" me planteé que pudiera tocar los $978, pero claro hay unos factores que están haciendo irrelevante el precio: la situación económico-financiera mundial y el cambio en la divisa, por ejemplo en el que nos atañe, es decir el par EUR/USD. 

SÍ, supongo que en "determinados" momentos será muy difícil la adquisición del Oro FÍSICO y, posiblemente, se podrá acceder al mismo vía un plus importante sobre el Spot. En fin, ya se verá... en lo personal, espero que no me "pille"...

Je,je,je... Los ocho años sigo sin verlos. Eso, ahora mismo, me parece una "eternidad", perooooo también es factible. De momento, lo van consiguiendo, pero ya verás como a partir del 2018 la situación se extremará y ya veremos qué sucede en el 2016. Si te fijas, en los últimos años la situación se está "extremando" y mucho.

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Vozpópuli - La Comisión y el BCE dan la razón al FMI sobre la inviabilidad de la deuda griega

- La economÃ*a nacional estÃ¡ muerta: Â¿quiÃ©n se deja llevar por cantos de sirena? - Iniciativa Debate

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (16 Jul 2015)

Buenos días, 

Fernandojcg, Ladrillofilo, Refinanciado, Frisch y demás foreros...
Dado que aquí comentáis muchos aspectos de geopolítica/estrategia y se ve que estáis metidos en el tema, me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión sobre las noticias de los últimos días respecto a Cuba e Irán.

Cuba, desde que nací, siempre ha sido una de las grandes enemigas. Castro era muy malo maloso, era una dictadura de las peores, por ello embargo por años y años....y de repente todo se arregla en un pis pas.

Irán. Todavía me acuerdo, siendo adolescente, de ver en todos los telediarios la enfermedad del Sha, su salida de Irán, muerte, de la subida al poder de Jomeini, de la embajada USA en Teherán...desde entonces también eran lo peor de lo peor...y ahora también en otro pis pas, pelillos a la mar.

Ya sólo me queda ver a Obama abrazándose con Kim Jong o como se llame el jefe supremo de Corea del Norte. ::::


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Hola, dalmore_12y: Propones algo bastante complejo, ya que este tema da para MUCHO... sobre todo en lo concerniente a Irán. Ahora te haré un simple comentario, pero espero esta noche poder hacer uno más extenso y que requerirá de tiempo. Vaya por delante que NO tengo aún una opinión formada sobre este asunto y que se entiende dada su complejidad.

Mira, dalmore_12y, lo que me llama más la atención, independientemente de esos acuerdos con Cuba e Irán, es que Obama se ha IMPUESTO a los lideres republicanos del Capitolio y que, en un pasado reciente, se "notaba" su presencia y ahora ¿dónde están? Sobre todo, en su ala más radical... Eso, y NO lo que nos "muestran", es lo que nos debiera hacer "pensar". Más, si tenemos en cuenta que estamos en año preelectoral americano y donde los democrátas parecen estar más sólidos que los republicanos, a pesar de que éstos últimos debieran estar mejor "posicionados" dada la precariedad de la actual situación en los EE.UU. y me refiero a la REALIDAD, NO a la que nos cuenta el "maquillaje contable".

Cuba hace ya MUCHÍSIMOS años que dejo de ser una "amenaza" para los EE.UU. y si la hubieron considerado como tal ya la habrían eliminado cuando hubieran querido. A su "manera" Cuba ha servido muy bien a los intereses americanos y ahora el "enemigo" lo han cambiado por Venezuela, que ésa SÍ que es más importante y peligrosa por sus reservas de Petróleo y las alianzas que tiene con Rusia y China. Tampoco nos engañemos, porque ese "peligro" es ficticio y no es REAL, ya que EE.UU. puede acabar con Venezuela en un ¡plis, plas! y tampoco necesita involucrarse militarmente de forma directa. Además, el régimen de Maduro ya les hace la "labor"...

Irán es mucho más difícil de analizar, porque hay algo que tengo muy claro: los lideres religiosos más conservadores de ese país rechazan la cultura americana y, por tanto, la occidental... Eso es lo más difícil de "explicar". Quizás, el "cambio" ya se propició cuando accedió al poder Hasán Rouhani, que tiene una formación universitaria británica (Glasgow Caledonian University)...

Luego, en torno a Irán confluyen los intereses de países muy importantes: EE.UU., Rusia, China, Israel, Arabia Saudi, Turquía, Europa (Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido), por tanto hay cierta "lógica" en el acuerdo alcanzado. Además, respecto a Irán, la mayor parte de la gente desconoce buena parte de los entresijos e intereses que hay alrededor de un país de una indudable importancia geopolítica...

En fin, lo dicho, si me es posible lo trato en más profundidad esta noche o cuando me sea posible. Si de paso quieres plantear alguna pregunta al respecto, ya lo sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jul 2015)

Yo creo que la estrategia de USA es debilitar a Putín y quitarle posibles aliados que este puede tener. Aislar a Rusia es el plan.
China se acerca a la recesión y eso puede hundir a las materias primas.
En cuanto a Irán, si se libera el petróleo iraní al exterior sería un jaque a Rusia.
El Canadian Dollar está descontando la bajada del crudo.
Estamos en la ultima gran burbuja del USD, lo que venga despues quien sabe.
US no está en plan de meterse en más conflictos de los que ya tiene abiertos, están en el techo de deuda y el USD lejos de ser una buena divisa cobra fuerza por ser la menos mala, ellos pueden exportar la deflación al exterior y parece que no se van a cortar en ello, de hecho de un acuerdo Troiko-Griego el que se está beneficiando es sobre todo el USD. 
Habrá que ver como quedará la economía cuando la Fed corte el grifo y suba tipos, pero seguramente no sea un futuro nada bueno, sobre todo para los países que reaccionaron mal y tarde al credit crunch y todavía se hayan sumergidos en montañas de deuda. ienso:


----------



## dalmore_12y (16 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, dalmore_12y: Propones algo bastante complejo, ya que este tema da para MUCHO....



Gracias. 

Es que el tema tiene su miga, toda la vida con unos enemigos irreconciliables y ahora todo eso acabó. Igual que es chocante lo que se comenta que puueda estar pasando en Arabía Saudí, Qatar, EI... 
Yo no tengo ni idea, pero de lo que no tengo duda es de que todo es por intereses energéticos.

Espero tus comentarios con interés.

Otro tema que me gustaría dierais opinión es sobre lo acontecido en Grecia. Creo que ha dejado a las claras como funciona esto....al díscolo o al que quiera cambiar las cosas (con o sin razón / motivos) lo van a apretar sin compasión con corralitos, amenazas de las que no salen a la luz, etc.
Así que soy poco optimista de cara a que las cosas cambien. La única manera sería una revolución en las calles y eso es poco factible por la docilidad en que estamos inmersos, por las leyes mordaza que por cualquier pijada te crujen económicamente, etc.

Este es el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir (lo siguen llamando democracia y libertad :8 y habrá que adaptarse a lo que hay, eso sí, sin convertirte en un HDLGP como los que manejan el cotarro.

Así que, a intentar hacer los deberes que por aquí se van comentando y a ser lo más felices que nos dejen.


----------



## fff (16 Jul 2015)

España compromete ya 43.000 millones en el rescate de sus socios | Economía | EL MUNDO

Vamos en la buena direccion...

ironic off


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jul 2015)

fff dijo:


> España compromete ya 43.000 millones en el rescate de sus socios | Economía | EL MUNDO
> 
> Vamos en la buena direccion...
> 
> ironic off



España y media UE está quebrada, ese dinero sale de la devualación del euro.
Que pasará cuando el euro valga 0.50?
Volverán los países fuertes del euro a su antigua moneda?


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Jul 2015)

Creo que este articulo ofrece distintas opticas para reflexionar sobre las intenciones usanas en el acuerdo con Iran. Me ha gustado bastante.

The Iran Deal and Main USA Intentions


----------



## plastic_age (16 Jul 2015)

¿Por qué el oro no sube?
La gráfica a un año da pena.





La de cinco años, lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

¿Sabe Vd. "interpretar" un gráfico? Pues, está CLARO: el Oro está inmerso en un lateral/BAJISTA y eso es lo que hay... Ni más ni menos.

Por cierto, ¿ha visto Vd. los gráficos de las diferentes Materias Primas? Pues, más de lo mismo... Además, pocos de los que andamos por aquí hemos comprado en máximos o piensa Vd. que hemos llegado hace poco al "mundo de la música"... Eso no quita para que los actuales precios serán interesantes, pero eso debe discernirlo cada cual y se entiende que ya somos "mayorcitos".

Y esta noche, con más tiempo, ya volveré para aportar alguna información y comentar lo que ha quedado "pendiente"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jul 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Por qué el oro no sube?
> La gráfica a un año da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



Hace 15 años el oro valía 300 dólares.
Se ha multiplicado por 6 y ha retrocedido 2.
El que hace dinero con estas cosas es gente que va a muy largo plazo, a corto plazo es muy fácil acabar desplumado. Como el que compró en 2011, ese igual tiene que esperar una década para ver rentabilidad a su inversión. ienso:


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Jul 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Por qué el oro no sube?
> La gráfica a un año da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



Igual le gusta a usted mas este: subidas, bajadas, ... asi no hace falta ir al Tibidabo...


----------



## amador (16 Jul 2015)

Un detalle Flip, salen 15 gramos ó 0,015 Kilos.

No tiene importancia el error, porque la idea que quieres destacar sigue siendo la misma, es una cantidad muy pequeña, media onza.

Saludos





Flip dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Comentais mucho la cotización diaria del oro… A pesar de que a todos nos gustaría gastar el menos fíat posible al cambiarlo por dinero = "oro"
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (16 Jul 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Hace 15 años el oro valía 300 dólares.
> Se ha multiplicado por 6 y ha retrocedido 2.
> El que hace dinero con estas cosas es gente que va a muy largo plazo, a corto plazo es muy fácil acabar desplumado. Como el que compró en 2011, ese igual tiene que esperar una década para ver rentabilidad a su inversión. ienso:



El oro no sube, y espero que cuanto más tiempo este bajo, mejor 

Eso si, hay que borrar de la mente la palabra inversión... si se adquiere físico, a menos que se domine :rolleye:


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> .../...me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión sobre las noticias de los últimos días respecto a Cuba e Irán.
> 
> Ya sólo me queda ver a Obama abrazándose con Kim Jong o como se llame el jefe supremo de Corea del Norte.



Yo creo que lo prima es el interés. Lo llaman interés "común" pero no es tal, es interés a secas.

Mira, Ernesto Che Guevara se largó a Bolivia a seguir con la revolussió, Juan Carlos Monedero, se largó por no sé qué y Varoufakis ídem. No es por hacerlos santos, no lo son de mi devoción, pero entendieron que contra el interés y/o el capital o te largas o te comen.

Cuando Chávez dejó de ser de este mundo, el régimen cubano entendió que para seguir salvando sus poltronas (no sólo es Fidel, Raúl, son varias decenas de miles de altos funcionarios que no se acostumbrarían a vivir como el común de los mortales de los cubanos), había que trabajar por el bien del "interés común" y eso se lo ofrece en bandeja el País sin nombre aun a pesar de la Fundación Mas Canosa (Miami) que en el fondo lo único que quiere es recuperar la Hacienda que dejó al partir de Cuba (se comprenderá que al País sin nombre, eso, ahora, se la trae al pairo).

El interés. La respuesta para mí es el interés.

_Draghi informa: el BCE ha decidido aumentar la liquidez de emergencia a la banca griega_

Esto es lo mismo. El interés (que consiste en comprar todo lo comprable en Grecia - islas, puertos, aeropuertos, hospitales...) inyecta dinero para poder comprar más barato todo lo comprable.

Y cuando los intereses de Kim Jong (y sus centenares de miles de altos funcionarios) concuerden con los del País sin nombre (o con el que mande cuando ocurra) se harán la foto haciendo las paces. Lo llamarán "Por fin en el mundo hay más Paz".

Yo tengo una teoría. Al poder no se llega para llevar adelante el "interés común". Al poder se llega para negociar con los que tienen poder.

_________________________

Añado que el Chiripas es un traidor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Jul 2015)

Claudio Vargas, de ayer...

Los Terroristas de la Deuda - Rankia

Y Pablo Escobar hablando del tema EE.UU Irán. Aunque el artículo está en español, es de antes de haberse firmado el acuerdo, a lo mejor puede esclarecer algo a dalmore_12y


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2015)

gameresp dijo:


> el Oro II no me suena pero el Oro es una burbuja, especulas hasta que explote




Buenísimo. :XX:

El oro es finito, los apuntes contables, no. Burbuja es comprar algo finito con algo infinito, lo que sube no es el peso del oro (es siempre el mismo), lo que sube es el montón de papeles que hay que pagar para obtenerlo (esa es la verdadera burbuja). Esto es de economía básica, y lo puedes aplicar al pan, la leche, las tierras...a todo lo "finito" susceptible de poseer algún tipo de valor intrínseco.

Respecto a lo que comentáis de Irán y Cuba, habrá montones de opiniones, y seguro todas llevan parte de razón.

La mentalidad de la población en USA, no tiene nada que ver con la que tenían hace 50 años. Sus habitantes, son plurilingües, con aumento de hispanos a ritmo vertiginoso, eso hace ver las cosas de otro modo, y los votos son los votos, mientras seas ciudadano estadounidense.

Antes estaba de moda tener misiles nucleares para demostrar lo grande que la tengo, ahora esta de moda ser los "salvadores" del mundo para demostrar lo buena nación que soy...mañana será otra cosa.

Yo lo veo simplemente como una maniobra de lavado de cara (en vez de crear guerras, nos creamos nuevos amigos)...paripé donde los haya viniendo de estos personajes claro.

Volviendo al tema del precio del oro, desde hace muchos meses tenemos claro que mientras la bolsa suba sin parar, el oro no es interesante como inversión especulativa de corto plazo, que es lo que mueve la volatilidad de un activo de manera rápida. El oro caerá hasta que veamos como los índices bursátiles se repliegan...el dinero buscará refugio, y no tengáis dudas de que lo hará ahí.

Veréis el precio del oro si el S&P se pone a 1200 puntos por ejemplo.

Todo lleva su tiempo, y el oro se mueve ahora lento a la baja, pero dudo que los poseedores de oro físico lo estén vendiendo, es más, no tengo dudas de que acumulan más (poseedores de oro mayoristas, no cantamañanas).

Después de ver a Grecia en el filo de la navaja, quién es tan tonto para no tener un % de metales por lo que pudiera pasar...y el que no lo vea, pues que compre acciones, o fondos, algo que yo ahora mismo no recomendaría salvo a modo especulativo de corto plazo.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jul 2015)

fff dijo:


> El oro no sube, y espero que cuanto más tiempo este bajo, mejor
> 
> Eso si, hay que borrar de la mente la palabra inversión... si se adquiere físico, a menos que se domine :rolleye:



Técnicamente el oro es una desinversión ya que como es la base pirámide financiera es un activo de riesgo cero rentabilidad cero.
El oro no puede quebrar, el USD o el Euro si pueden quebrar.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Hola, amador: El pasado año leí un estudio bastante serio y la cifra que se estimaba por habitante era de 24 gramos... Y, por si lo desconocéis, el oro per capitá corresponde al vietnamita y con una enorme diferencia con respecto a hindúes y chinos...

Luego, vuelvo... ¡Ah! y me he llevado una agradable sorpresa viendo que paketazo vuelve a colaborar, señal de que su salud va mejor y deseo que sea así. También la del particular "Guadiana" del hilo, es decir bankiero, al que también aprovecho para saludar.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (16 Jul 2015)

Correcto fernandojcg !

Según los datos de cantidad que aportaba Flip, si no restas lo que está en poder de lo bancos y fondos sale un poco más, sobre los 24 gramos que comentas en vez de 15.

Sigue siendo sorprendente el poco oro que hay en la Tierra cuando lo comparas con el número de personas.

Con tan poca cantidad, si toda la humanidad tuviera un buen poder económico (no hubiera tercer mundo y pobreza) sería muy difícil que el oro se pudiera usar como reserva de riqueza en la práctica, por lo poco a lo que tocaríamos y las fracciones tan pequeñas que tendríamos que manejar.

Por otro lado, es fácil fantasear con el potencial de crecimiento de precio que puede llegar a tener en el futuro (igual a muy largo plazo) si la civilización progresa y se sale de la pobreza. Podría llegar a tener un valor increíble.

... porque crear oro en reacciones nucleares es posible, pero totalmente antieconómico. 

El viejo sueÃ±o de la Alquimia: convertir plomo en oro

El oro que hay en la Tierra proviene de los residuos de polvo cósmico de explosiones de supernovas y es el que es.

https://universocuantico.wordpress.com/2008/10/23/de-donde-procede-el-oro/

Todo esto me resulta fascinante ...

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: El pasado año leí un estudio bastante serio y la cifra que se estimaba por habitante era de 24 gramos... Y, por si lo desconocéis, el oro per capitá corresponde al vietnamita y con una enorme diferencia con respecto a hindúes y chinos...
> 
> Luego, vuelvo... ¡Ah! y me he llevado una agradable sorpresa viendo que paketazo vuelve a colaborar, señal de que su salud va mejor y deseo que sea así. También la del particular "Guadiana" del hilo, es decir bankiero, al que también aprovecho para saludar.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenísimo. :XX:
> 
> El oro es finito, los apuntes contables, no. Burbuja es comprar algo finito con algo infinito, lo que sube no es el peso del oro (es siempre el mismo), lo que sube es el montón de papeles que hay que pagar para obtenerlo (esa es la verdadera burbuja). Esto es de economía básica, y lo puedes aplicar al pan, la leche, las tierras...a todo lo "finito" susceptible de poseer algún tipo de valor intrínseco.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy mayorista y también estoy acumulando como si no hubiera mañana. A principios de 2015 descubrí este hilo, y tenia 0% metales. Eso ya es pasado...voy a por el 25%, con la máxima de Fernando (no me fijo mucho en la cotización porque mi objetivo es a muy largo plazo y no busco rentabilidad precisamente). Antes de que acabe este año estaré en el 25% o quizas algo mas, pendiente de próximas bajadas.

Bienvenido de nuevo por cierto.


----------



## amador (16 Jul 2015)

Por cierto, seguro que lo habéis comentado alguna vez en el foro, pero el ratio oro/plata actual no refleja las existencias de plata, que son 5 a 1 según este artículo:

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2011/05/el-ratio-de-las-existencias-totales-de-oro-y-plata/

... y la Plata idem que el Oro, viene de las supernovas y hay la que hay (salvo que la traigamos de la Luna ;-)

NASA revela que también hay plata en la Luna


----------



## plastic_age (16 Jul 2015)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



¿Sabe Vd. "interpretar" un gráfico? Pues, está CLARO: el Oro está inmerso en un lateral/BAJISTA y eso es lo que hay... Ni más ni menos.

Por cierto, ¿ha visto Vd. los gráficos de las diferentes Materias Primas? Pues, más de lo mismo... Además, pocos de los que andamos por aquí hemos comprado en máximos o piensa Vd. que hemos llegado hace poco al "mundo de la música"... Eso no quita para que los actuales precios serán interesantes, pero eso debe discernirlo cada cual y se entiende que ya somos "mayorcitos".

Y esta noche, con más tiempo, ya volveré para aportar alguna información y comentar lo que ha quedado "pendiente"...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
¿Y esa acritud?
¿Alguien piensa que no eres mayorcito y que hace mucho que llegaste al mundo de la música?
Todo esto, mirando el hilo, ya lo veo.
Lo único que pienso es:
Si cada vez hay más gente en el mundo, si particularmente China e India aportan más personas al mundo, y en India se valora muchísimo el oro.
¿Tendría que subir, no?
Sólo era una pregunta, saltáis como fieras, y como si uno desayunara con laterales bajistas todos los días, y por tanto, tendría que haberlo visto de una ojeada.
Creo que el que compró en 2011, como el que pueda comprar ahora en 2015, se fijó en una cita que no sé quién dijo, hace unos dos mil años, de que con una onza de oro, se podría comprar toda la ropa y complementos un romano.
Y creo que ahora también.
Pero no entiendo cómo está tan baja la plata, el oro haciendo el tonto, (yo creo que subirá si hay una guerra extensa profunda y larga, y no es que lo desee)
De buen rollo, mayorcitos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# dalmore_12y: Voy a volver sobre el asunto que te comentaba esta mañana. En principio, sobre el tema del "programa nuclear" de Irán, hay que retraerse y MUCHO en el tiempo, ya que el mismo comenzó su andadura bajo el mandado del Sah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi y con la inestimable colaboración de EE.UU. y otros países europeos.

Tras la Revolución de 1979, el programa nuclear iraní fue detenido temporalmente, para luego volver a reanudarse. Fijate, dalmore_12y, en las fechas, porque no es hasta 2002 cuando el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) comienza a investigar determinadas denuncias por parte de países miembros del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear (TNP), en las que se recogían "evidencias" de que los trabajos con energía nuclear tenían un fin militar y no civil.

Bien, llegado a este punto, conviene decir que es bastante desconocido, menos en esferas militares y de inteligencia, que "determinados" países han ejecutado diversos ataques encubiertos contra personas claves de su programa nuclear y de misiles, instalaciones militares relevantes y sobre los medios de control informático de las instalaciones de enriquecimiento nuclear. Y sobre esto ya escribí en el pasado y fuera de este foro...

Desde luego, hay que reconocer que es una gran "jugada" diplomática por parte de la Administración Obama. Y consigue varios objetivos: el principal es dejar en "fuera de juego" a Rusia y China... Éstos países se han beneficiado mucho de las sanciones contra Irán y es fácil de explicar: el primero tenía un competidor menos y de entidad en la venta de Petróleo y Gas. Por su parte, China se convirtió en el primer importador de Petróleo de Irán y a unos precios muy baratos.

Ciertamente, todo lo que gira en torno a este acuerdo se basa en lo estrictamente económico, aunque hay unos "flecos" difíciles de entender... Los iraníes definen a EE.UU. como el Gran Satán desde su involucración en el Golpe de Estado de 1953, que llevó al poder al Sah Reza Pahlavi y por haber facilitado la introducción de una cultura cívico-religiosa totalmente opuesta a los principios básicos del Chiismo. Desde la Revolución de 1979, con la instauración de la República Islámica, ésta ha mantenido una constante confrontación directa con los EE.UU. y el Reino Unido, al que también responsabiliza del Golpe de Estado de 1953.

Sin embargo, el acuerdo permite que EE.UU. pueda "reorganizar" su particular partida de ajedrez en Oriente Medio. No precisa de tantos medios militares en la zona y podrá moverlos hacia otras áreas (¿China?) e incluso tendrá más margen de maniobra con respecto a Arabia Saudi... ¿A qué me refiero? Todos sabemos de los acercamientos de ese país con respecto a Rusia, pero es muchísimo más desconocido los posibles acuerdos que tiene con Pakistán... para que éste país les suministre en caso de necesidad misiles con cabezas nucleares. Creo que este punto ha sido bastante fundamental para que EE.UU. e Irán hayan reducido las "distancias"...

En fin, dalmore_12y, ya te dije que el tema es de gran complejidad y da para que estuviera horas escribiendo sobre ello y es que "algo" entiendo al respecto.

Sobre lo de Grecia, simplemente, se ha "aparcado" la Crisis y lamento que Tsipras y Syriza no hayan estado a la altura de las circunstancias... Habrá que tomar "nota" de ello. Y ya dije que yo sacaría conclusiones positivas fuera cual fuera la "resolución" final... Está claro que hay unos PODERES que imperan y contra los que va a ser muy difícil luchar, pero el momento llegará, quizás cuando se toque un país "grande" como puede ser Francia... Ya verás, dalmore_12y, lo "agitados" que van a ser los años venideros y ojalá no lamentemos el vivirlos...

# plastic_age: Veo que NO ha sabido "interpretarme", puesto que en mi comentario NO había acritud hacia Vd., a fin de cuentas se le ha dado la "razón"... ¿No? Es decir, el Oro en el último año está inmerso en un lateral bajista, pero que en Euros no es tanto o esa "variable" Vd. NO la tiene en cuenta.

En fin, tampoco tiene mayor importancia y cada cual es "mayorcito" para pensar y opinar como mejor guste. Quizás, el tema sea de "comprensión" -y no me malinterprete también aquí...- ya que los que andamos por aquí "ATESORAMOS" y creo que entenderá la diferencia si lo trasladamos a un "gráfico"... Y la respuesta es que el mismo nos es INDIFERENTE y puede resultar interesante para "optimizar" las compras, pero fuera de eso... Por este hilo, plastic_age, los "metaleros" no solemos vender MPs, ya que la "finalidad" es otra. Eso no quita para que si se diera una "burbuja" -de la que estamos lejos...-, pues podríamos enajenarlos o "intercambiarlos" por otros "bienes tangibles".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Está claro que hay unos PODERES que imperan y contra los que va a ser muy difícil luchar, pero el momento llegará, quizás cuando se toque un país "grande" como puede ser Francia...



Soy muy escéptico en cuanto a la capacidad de reacción de los enfants de la république. Es más, creo que están más adormecidos que los hijos de las dos Españas que te partirán el corazón.

Me explico: son muchos años, los de los gabachos, viviendo de un Estado del Bienestar que en los próximos cinco años va a diluirse en el éter (ya está en proceso) y su primera reacción va a ser "quejarse" como si quejarse fuese a cambiar el discurso de, por ejemplo, un Manuel Valls (que no deja de ser un peón de la OTAN).

No, yo no creo que vaya a haber un cambio de tornas cuando se toquen los cataplines a los grandes. Cuando llegue ese momento, que llegará, los pueblos ya no tendrán cataplines (de eso ya se está ocupando big brother).


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Hola, frisch: Je,je,je... Sabía que me ibas a responder así, pero ya sabes que yo tengo opiniones divergentes. A veces para saber si hay "huevos" o no hay que meterles una "patada" o dos o las que hagan falta. El proceso "histórico" suele ser siempre el mismo y, ciertamente, en estos momentos en buena parte de Occidente los "huevos" se suponen, pero cuando NO haya más remedio, ya veremos...

Y para los que "gustan" de China...

- China's Debt-to-GDP Ratio Just Climbed to a Record High - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Je,je,je... Sabía que me ibas a responder así, pero ya sabes que yo tengo opiniones divergentes. A veces para saber si hay "huevos" o no hay que meterles una "patada" o dos o las que hagan falta. El proceso "histórico" suele ser siempre el mismo y, ciertamente, en estos momentos en buena parte de Occidente los "huevos" se suponen, pero cuando NO haya más remedio, ya veremos...
> 
> Y para los que "gustan" de China...
> 
> ...



Inch Allah!


----------



## plastic_age (16 Jul 2015)

_Tras la Revolución de 1979, el programa nuclear iraní fue detenido temporalmente, para luego volver a reanudarse. Fijate, dalmore_12y, en las fechas, porque no es hasta 2002 cuando el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) comienza a investigar determinadas denuncias por parte de países miembros del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear (TNP), en las que se recogían "evidencias" de que los trabajos con energía nuclear tenían un fin militar y no civil.
_
En efecto, pienso que puede liarse parda en esa zona, yo he leído muchas interpretaciones sobre por qué los potaaviones USA se retiraron del estrecho de Ormuz, punto pequeño pero crucial para el comercio de crudo, pero es que a Obama, nada más ser elegido le dieron el Nobel de la Paz, como para dejar mal a los suecos.
He llegado a oir de un sacerdote de que el tercer secreto de Fátima va sobre la III Guerra Mundial, que el papa lo sabe y hace lo que puede para evitar lo peor (Cuba, Sudamérica...).
Y ya que nos entendemos más, qué pensáis de una posible guerra si, por ejemplo, ganan los republicanos en USA, creo que son más de gatillo fácil, y tienen más vínculos con la industria armamentística de allí... supongo que educadamente rechazarían el Nobel de la Paz, por aquello de la ley del péndulo, quizás tengamos a un nuevo mandatario estilo Reagan o Bush, y se les puede ir la mano.


----------



## dalmore_12y (16 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios y por los enlaces aportados. Cada día aprendo algo con vosotros.

Hoy ha estado animado el hilo... 3-4 paginas de tirón :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Kennedy (17 Jul 2015)

Todos los programas nucleares tienen un fin militar. Plutonio y tal...

Que se lo pregunten a Carrero Blanco...


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _
> 
> .../...
> 
> qué pensáis de una posible guerra si, por ejemplo, ganan los republicanos en USA, creo que son más de gatillo fácil, y tienen más vínculos con la industria armamentística de allí..._



_

Vaya por delante que lo único que hago es mojarme, no siento cátedra.

En USA ganan las elecciones los que deciden que las ganen (obviamente no son los electores, ni el New York Times, ni, ni). No creo que sea directamente la industria armamentística, ni la farmacéutica, ni Monsanto, todos estos no dejan de ser brazos ejecutores.

¿Una guerra? ¿para qué?

¿Por qué no tropecientas guerras?

De hecho, ya las hay y creo que más que las habrá.

Un estado continuo de guerra como si realmente no hubiese guerra (entendida ésta como, por ejemplo, la II guerra mundial). ¡El plan es perfecto!

No, no creo que llegados los republicanos a la Casa Blanca se organizase el cataclismo. El cataclismo no es PUMMMM, el cataclismo es lo que ya vivimos. 

A saber:

Usted cree que vive en un Estado de Derecho y no se da cuenta de que vive como el esclavo en tiempos del Imperio Romano sólo que encima se tiene que pagar el condumio, las vacaciones, el teléfono inteligente y, además, trabajar gratis 5 meses al año mínimo para el Emperador._


----------



## Kennedy (17 Jul 2015)

Con la "creación" de ISIS, la animadversión usana hacia Irán queda en un segundo plano.

Y más si la lían parda con un nuevo 11s.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# plastic_age: Ya solucionado el "mal entendido", pues bienvenido al hilo y donde esperamos sus aportaciones. Aquí, en este hilo, estamos por la labor de "sumar" más que de distorsionar o provocar "ruido" innecesario. Eso no quita para que este hilo tenga una clara vocación "metalera" -de ahí el título...-, pero vamos que no somos ningunos "talibanes" de los MPs. Sin embargo, éstos constituyen una de nuestras "apuestas", pero ha quedado claro que básicamente por su carácter de "refugio" y "reserva de valor", que tampoco es incompatible con el "ahorro/inversión", pero ya bajo otra "concepción"... De hecho, para esa finalidad solemos tener el "papel" y otros instrumentos financieros. Por aquí -yo mismo...- también hay gente que tiene, aparte de MPs, Bolsa, Bonos, ETFs, etc., etc.

Respecto a lo que Vd. comenta, pues efectivamente los republicanos siempre han sido más extremistas en la política exterior americana, pero eso sobre el "papel", ya que los democrátas también lo suelen hacer de forma más "sibilina"... En cualquier caso, los presidentes americanos suelen ser figuras "decorativas", ya que son aupados al Poder por determinadas fuerzas y donde sus cabezas más visibles son las distintas Corporaciones y lobbies dominantes. Luego, "dicen" que hay "algunos" más en la "sombra" y que tampoco descarto.

El Papa Francisco me parece un HUMANISTA y, realmente, me gustan los pasos que está dando dentro de la Iglesia Católica, a pesar de que yo no soy creyente, pero es indudable el peso que tiene en el mundo esa institución religiosa. He leído acerca de ese "tercer secreto" de Fátima, pero en cuanto a las "profecías" suelo ser bastante escéptico, pero por las "interpretaciones" que se les dan y que suelen ser fáciles de deshacer. La única que me tomé en serio en su momento es la conocida como la "Maldición de Tecumseh" y que se mantuvo hasta que falló, pero por los "pelos"...

Volviendo al acuerdo entre Washington y Teherán, pues entiendo que a ambas partes les interesaba y MUCHO. Como ya comenté, a los EE.UU. les permite "reordenar" su política en Oriente Medio y zonas aledañas, ya que el enemigo a batir va a ser el que ellos han "engrendrado": el EI... Y lo va a ser porque da la sensación de que se les ha "descontrolado" y, quizás, aquí también hay que ver qué tensiones existen entre EE.UU. e Israel. Está claro que Obama cada vez "pasa" más de ese país y eso en contra de los lobbies americanos que apoyan a los israelíes.

A Irán le va a representar un poco de "aire" dentro de la asfixia económica que se vive allí, aparte de que ya podrán volver a comerciar con el resto del mundo... Por pura "lógica", el precio del Crudo debiera notarlo y a la baja. Eso me ha "chocado" mucho, porque el acuerdo no sólo perjudica a Rusia, sino a los propios EE.UU. y es que "sentencia de muerte" al Fraking de su país... O, quizás, buscan reventar la "burbuja" -esa SÍ...- que hay alrededor de esto.

En fin, si hacemos un análisis detallado del acuerdo, pues me parece que el asunto queda "aparcado" en el tiempo y ambas partes ganan "tiempo"... Supongo que dentro de "X" volverán "incidentes" por esa zona tan caliente del planeta.

¿Guerra Mundial? Sigo pensando que se están dando los "pasos" en ese sentido, pero claro eso es algo que a la gente "común" no le gusta plantearse y es que bastantes problemas ya tienen con su vida cotidiana. Y aquí no soy "conspiranoico", simplemente suelo informarme sobre temas militares y está claro que TODOS se están preparando para "algo" y que no quedará en una simple guerra "informal". Tiempo al tiempo... 

Y ahora dejo los siguientes enlaces...

- How Large Was The U.S. Gold Market Trade Deficit In Q1 2015?? : SRSrocco Report

- Vozpópuli - JP Morgan AM: "Si no hay reestructuración de la deuda griega, habrá cuarto programa de rescate"

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Jul 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Vaya por delante que lo único que hago es mojarme, no siento cátedra.
> 
> En USA ganan las elecciones los que deciden que las ganen (obviamente no son los electores, ni el New York Times, ni, ni). No creo que sea directamente la industria armamentística, ni la farmacéutica, ni Monsanto, todos estos no dejan de ser brazos ejecutores.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Completamente de acuerdo. Somos esclavos sin darnos cuenta.


----------



## amador (17 Jul 2015)

Os dejo este enlace sobre incrementos en la explotaciones de plata para 2016.

3 Top Silver Mining Stocks to Watch in 2016


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo. Somos esclavos sin darnos cuenta.



¿Sin "darnos cuenta"?... ¡Joder! pues yo soy muy consciente de ello vía pago de IMPUESTOS... y recortes de todo tipo.

Je,je,je... vuelvo a borrar la etiqueta del MONGOLO del hilo. Cómo me alegra el día el "pollo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Æmilius (17 Jul 2015)

Disculpad el *off topic*, pero me ha parecido curioso el *"experimento"*: 

<iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bYhTFz_SGw0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Atzukak (17 Jul 2015)

Os dejo este enlace sobre las reservas chinas de oro:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...dings-57-one-month-first-official-update-2009


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Jul 2015)

Fernanfojcg..tiene Ud. toda la razón.
Me refería a que nos consideramos muy libres, con muchas posibilidades de elección en muchos ámbitos....pero que es todo aparente, pues si uno se para a pensar llega a la conclusión de que no es más que un esclavo del sistema. Y lo es desde que se nace, pues en gran medida la educación que se imparte hoy en día está orientada a fabricar esclavos para el sistema.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# dalmore_12y: Je,je,je... Al amigo frisch le recomendé la lectura acerca de lo acontecido en el Imperio Romano y lo está "adaptando" a los tiempos actuales... En el fondo, tampoco ha cambiado tanto el formato en lo "esencial" y, quizás, ahora nos "exprimen" mucho más que al ciudadano "libre" de aquella época. ¿Alguien se ha parado a pensar en lo que paga un ciudadano de clase media con un salario "fijo" y determinado Patrimonio a lo largo de su vida? Si echáis números es auténticamente FLIPANTE...

# Atzukak: Gracia por el aporte y es muy CLARIFICANTE. Me da absolutamente toda la RAZÓN en lo que he preconizado desde que abrí este hilo, es decir que el Gobierno de China tiene el Oro que tiene... Nada de nada para hacer ningunos "cambios" de los que tanto hablan muchos "metaleros" y que han manifestado una clara "miopía", por no ser "mal pensado" -que lo soy, respecto a las partes "interesadas"...-. Está CLARO que las compras en China han sido efectuadas por MANOS PRIVADAS. En fin, este tipo de noticias elevan mi "ego" (todos tenemos "defectos")... pero sobre todo porque indican que mis análisis suelen ser bastante acertados y esa es una gran satisfacción personal... Sin embargo, espero equivocarme en otros pronósticos más agoreros, aunque ayer ya empecé a abrir un ETF inverso y al que van a seguir otros...

#AEmilius: Muy bueno el vídeo aportado... Me he "petado" con el "borreguismo" imperante y NO es raro que los MPs estén tan deprimidos en sus cotizaciones, pero un día lloverá y mucho... entonces, quizás y sólo quizás, NO haya "paraguas" para todos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...vía pago de IMPUESTOS...



Ésta es la media que trabaja un español para pagar impuestos.
La información viene del nada sospechoso por alternativo, ni revolucionario ni nada que se le parezca Think Tank Civismo.

Es interesante echarle una ojeada al informe.

Día de la Liberación Fiscal 2015


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2015)

Hola, frisch: Gracias por el aporte y en línea, más o menos, con lo que yo calculé que pagaba a lo largo del año. Bueno, vista la presión fiscal, menos "inversión" y ahora me "cuadran" más las cuentas, pero sigo pagando una "indecencia" para lo que recibo o lo deteriorado que está el Estado del Bienestar...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2015 at 14:53 ----------

A tiro de piedra el "punto de inflexión": el Oro ya anda por los $1137,80...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2015)

Hoy va de datos.
Éste es un mapa de la tasa de fertilidad mundial, por países, en 1974 y en 2014.
Es impresionante. La franja central de África es el futuro (si llegamos  )

http://i.imgur.com/37jMMUa.png


----------



## amador (17 Jul 2015)

Y el euro detrás cayendo también ... "cuenta con paga"




fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]A tiro de piedra el "punto de inflexión": el Oro ya anda por los $1137,80...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jul 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Hoy va de datos.
> Éste es un mapa de la tasa de fertilidad mundial, por países, en 1974 y en 2014.
> Es impresionante. La franja central de África es el futuro (si llegamos  )
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/37jMMUa.png



Impresionante. Me llama la atencion Brasil.
Frish, cual es la fuente?
Gracias


----------



## timi (17 Jul 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Disculpad el *off topic*, pero me ha parecido curioso el *"experimento"*:
> 
> <iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bYhTFz_SGw0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



jajaja ,,, que bueno , tengo que reconocer que hace unos años atrás , igual yo también elegiría el xocolate,,,,,,::


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Frish, cual es la fuente?



The Astounding Drop in Global Fertility Rates Between 1970 And 2014 - Brilliant Maps


----------



## Flip (17 Jul 2015)

Hola 

Es imposible seguir el foro y toda la información que colgáis 
Amador .. gracias por la corrección tienes razón 

respecto a lo que publica china de las reservas de oro no me creo ni la primera parte 1600 toneladas..solo lo que produce china ( que no exporta ni un gramo ) x 6 años ya es mas que las 600 toneladas acumuladas

China , sigo a vueltas con la devaluación que me sigue sin cuadrar 100% , que ademas parece controlar vía policial el desplome bursátil "bienvenidos al new normal", cuyo consumo interno no tira. si no va a crecer vía exportación ( para lo que necestiraria devaluar) 

Parece que china da un paso firme a querer entrar en el SDR ( incompatible con devaluar) Viendo que hoy hace un amago de publicar las reservas actualizadas de risa de oro. 

Por lo tanto necesita ganar tiempo para aumentar en 200 millones de personas que pasen de la economía de subsistencia a la economía de servicios y evitar el desplome del GPD así que la única opción para evitar el colapso de asía es imprimir y aumentar el gasto publico con macro obras tipo Ruta de la seda y demás mega-infraestructuras 

vamos camino de un tiempo curioso que va en contra de toda la racionalidad económica
donde "la deuda no existe" da igual cual sea lo que debes … da igual el nivel de aplancamiento que tengas… Kick the can down the road...

venimos trabajando ya en la empresa en un tipo de cambio USD/EUR 1/1 y parece que la única opción es estar en cash en dólares que será el ultimo refugio fíat , pero para esto aun queda mucho camino 

Por cierto Fernando me gustaría que colgaras algún día tu estudio… la verdad es que como yo seguro que hay muchos curiosos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, el tiempo da y quita "razones". Lo digo porque hoy se están tocando en el Oro niveles que se pronosticaron en este hilo, tanto por paketazo como por "menda lerenda", y ahora falta ver si se rompe o no el soporte, aunque parece que va a ser así... Aún recuerdo a algún "gurú", supuestamente "metalero", que cuando me puse bajista dijo que era el momento de tomar una posición contraria. Que listo fue el "pollo", sabe de MPs lo mismo que de Historia, es decir "Ná"...

Volviendo a los MPs, hace escasos minutos el Oro en poco más de los $1131, aunque ha tocado los $1129,80... La Plata también muy "tocada" y anda por los $14,843... Bien, ya veremos qué sucede en los próximos días, pero debería "rebotar" ahí, para volver a caer... La debilidad es manifiesta y el Índice del Dólar "juega" en contra... También recuerdo a otro "espabilado" que se "reía" de un comentario mío en el que pensaba que ese índice volvería a recuperarse. Ahora mismo, en los MPs, me mantengo en un sesgo "neutral", pero con la "munición cargada". Los precios pueden volverse muy interesantes y, para aquellos que quieran arriesgar a "otros" niveles, las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de los MPs van a ponerse a precios de "derribo" -que ya lo están...-.

Y dejo una noticia para "refregar en los morros" a algunos que esperaban "milagros" por parte del Gobierno de China...

- Banco Central de China aumenta reservas de oro en un 57%

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2015 at 21:30 ----------

# Flip: Sigo creyendo que China tiene mucho Oro, pero en manos de sus ciudadanos... En cualquier caso, el anuncio de un mayor número en las reservas de Oro le hubiera sido mucho más beneficioso de cara a entrar en la nueva "cesta" que confecciona el FMI y donde estoy convencido de que va entrar el Yuan. Sin embargo, yo NUNCA le concedo crédito a unas cifras "oficiales" de un país que se caracteriza por su OPACIDAD y del que NO me creo ni la mitad de lo que publican. En este hilo es conocida mi posición anti-China, aunque NO es extensible a su cultura milenaria y que me fascina cuando la estudio.

Mira, Flip, mi estudio es particular, es decir para mí y doy "pinceladas" de tanto en tanto... Tampoco está finalizado, básicamente porque necesita de que se vayan cumpliendo las fechas y ver si ando equivocado o no en los "recuentos"... En el caso de no ir acertado en el "timing" tendría que volver a "recontar" y ver dónde se encuentra el "fallo". NO, no voy a publicar ese estudio, a pesar de que se me ha ofrecido hacerlo de forma profesional, bueno vía "negro", es decir aportar el estudio y alguien contratado le da forma y "colorido"... Simplemente, es un estudio de Prospectiva en el que me pongo a "prueba" a mí mismo. De todas formas, ahora está "aparcado" esperando el 2016...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL SECRETO DE GRECIA DETRAS DE SU “CAPITULACIÃ“N”

Y este artículo es muy interesante y gustará a los que se dedican al AT. En él ven la Plata en el entorno de los $13-$12 y el Oro en los $1040-$1000... Ésto último ya sabéis que lo hemos indicado en el hilo ya hace tiempo, pero la Plata me costaría verla a esos precios, pero tiene toda la "pinta". A esos precios son claras compras, por tanto lo mejor será esperar, pero habrá que ver también cuál es el par EUR/USD...

También comentan la oportunidad que se va a presentar en las mineras, algo a lo que he hecho referencia en el pasado, por ejemplo ayer por la noche...

- Where is Support for Precious Metals Markets? - The Daily Gold

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jul 2015)

Enlace al contenido íntegro del Tercer Memorándum para Grecia.
(memorándum, del latín, _cosa que se_ *debe *_recordar_)

Merece la pena leérselo, en primer lugar, para tener las ideas claras sobre lo exigido a Grecia y, en segundo, porque es lo que nos viene a nosotros encima.

Una de las conclusiones que saco personalmente es que la entrada de Grecia en la UE y en el euro se llevó a cabo (en las condiciones contables que todos conocemos) por una parte, para poder comprar a posteriori el país y, por otra, y ésta es la más importante e inquietante, como terreno de pruebas para saber qué es lo que puede pasar en el viejo continente si se acaba con todos los principios de un Estado de Derecho, comenzando con el Derecho a la Soberanía Nacional.

El resultado es el final de lo que se entiende por "democracia" (tiene gracia que tenga lugar en lo que se considera la cuna de la misma) y su reemplazo por un sistema de poder de facto de entes transnacionales como la OCDE, BM, BPI, FMI, difusos en cuanto a que no hay manera de controlarlos.

Bueno, ésta es mi humilde opinión. Esto va por muy mal camino. Menos mal que soy de los cree (creer de fe) que al final ganan los buenos 

https://ignaciotrillo.wordpress.com/2015/07/13/26034/


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2015)

Je,je,je... "Fe en lo no visto, esperanza de que va a ocurrir." Y no recuerdo de quién es la frase.

Ya ves, frisch, son distintas "formas" de ver las cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jul 2015)

La frase viene de la epístola a los Hebreos.

la fe es garantía de lo que se espera; la prueba de las realidades que no se ven.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Jul 2015)

Hola Fernando y demás cracks del hilo,

A raiz de lo que comentas sobre invertir en mineras...Hace unas semanas estuve buscando las mineras que recomendaba uno de los artículos que colgasteis, pero todas cotizaban o en Canada, o en alguna bolsa de USA o Europa en la que no puedo invertir con mi broker actual (ING)

Por tanto mis preguntas son:


Que mineras recomendais primeramente?
En que mercados cotizan?
Que broker utilizaaois para esos mercados?

Otra pregunta fuera del tema mineras y metales...Que EFT recomendáis? y con broker estas operando?

Gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, ya sabes que no me gusta recomendar de forma específica valores "bursátiles" y, por eso mismo, suelo siempre dar informaciones y "orientaciones" al respecto... Por tanto, te responderé por "encima" a lo que planteas:

1º) Con tu Broker actual, tú puedes invertir en las diferentes Bolsas americanas y ahí cotizan todas las mineras importantes, ya sean de MPs o no. Otra cosa son las comisiones y ahora no estoy muy al día en relación a las mismas. A mí, últimamente, me ha dado por operar desde ING porque ahí tengo la cuenta, pero para mover parte de la liquidez, "distraerme" y en aquello que NO tenga que estar pendiente de la pantalla... Por ejemplo, si espero una caída venidera compro un ETF inverso y me olvido, pero no hay visión de largo plazo y, simplemente, por matar el "gusanillo" y sacar algo de rendimiento a la liquidez "muerta"...

2º) Hay MUCHÍSIMAS mineras a buenos precios, por no decir de "derribo". Sólo te daré dos valores... En el Oro: GG/GOLDCORP INC/NYSE y en la Plata: SSRI/SILVER STANDARD RESOURCES/NASDAQ. Esas se pueden adquirir desde ING y lo acabo de comprobar.

En ETFs no hay mucha variedad en ING y hay que vigilar la liquidez... Tienen el MARKET VECTOR GOLD MINERS, pero yo preferiría entrar vía selección de mineras. El potencial a ganar es muchísimo más elevado.

Sobre qué ETFs utilizar, pues ahora mismo yo tengo uno inverso colocado en el IBEX-35 y pronto lo ampliaré a alguno más. Y espero que suene la "flauta"... Entiende que ahora mismo mis posiciones en Bolsa son por puro "divertimento", de manera que poco riesgo corro, ya que NO quiero ningún tipo de stress en ese tema. Si un día me hace falta, ya sé lo que tengo que hacer, pero ahora NO es el caso...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2015 at 19:37 ----------

Por cierto, astur_burbuja, ¡ojo! con las "impaciencias"... GoldCorp está en caída libre y para entrar habría que esperar en los entornos de los $13-$11 y en Silver Standard Resources el precio interesante está en los $5... Eso siempre que los MPs continúen con su caída actual y se alcancen los "precios objetivos" marcados en el AT que hoy enlacé. Desde luego, están a precios de auténtico "derribo"... Me parece que si llegan adonde he "marcado" entraré yo también, pero con una visión de largo plazo, claro que si esto no "peta" antes...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Jul 2015)

gracias Fernando , ya nos iras informando al respecto , tema interesante a tener en cuenta , seguiré estos valores .....

un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (18 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # plastic_age: Ya solucionado el "mal entendido", pues bienvenido al hilo y donde esperamos sus aportaciones. Aquí, en este hilo, estamos por la labor de "sumar" más que de distorsionar o provocar "ruido" innecesario. Eso no quita para que este hilo tenga una clara vocación "metalera" -de ahí el título...-, pero vamos que no somos ningunos "talibanes" de los MPs. Sin embargo, éstos constituyen una de nuestras "apuestas", pero ha quedado claro que básicamente por su carácter de "refugio" y "reserva de valor", que tampoco es incompatible con el "ahorro/inversión", pero ya bajo otra "concepción"... De hecho, para esa finalidad solemos tener el "papel" y otros instrumentos financieros. Por aquí -yo mismo...- también hay gente que tiene, aparte de MPs, Bolsa, Bonos, ETFs, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Entiendo que eres nuevo por este hilo, ya que información sobre la que formulas la pregunta es bastante continúa y, además, ha habido amplios debates sobre ello... Hombre, todo NO lo sé, ni "ellos" TAMPOCO", pero bueno suelo acceder a bastante información interesante, aparte de determinados "vínculos" militares que mantengo. Resumiendo, algo sé...

NO, plastic_age, no es como dices... Eso ha cambiado YA, sino explica porqué no subió con la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania, el conflicto de Siria, la "aparición" del EI, los problemas recientes con Grecia, etc., etc. Todo lo que te he remarcado, en otros tiempos, hubiera hecho subir el Oro como un "cohete"... 

Hoy la MANIPULACIÓN está presente en todos los mercados. ¿Alguien puede explicar el porqué de los niveles actuales en las Bolsas mundiales? Por "fundamentales" NO es...

El Oro y los otros MPs acabarán subiendo y MUCHO, pero antes puede pasar "X" tiempo y continuar el "via crucis" de los dos últimos años...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias Fernando.

La posibilidad de que alguna de estas mineras entre en suspensión de pagos y se palme todo lo invertido no habría que descartarla, ¿no?

Tienen mucha deuda u otras historias ... ?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2015)

Hola, amador: La última vez que revisé el estado financiero de esas dos mineras valían la pena y creo que su valor contable sigue siendo inferior a 1. Todas las mineras están endeudadas, pero lo que venden tiene "valor" en contraposición a muchos valores bursátiles que cotizan a precios absurdos y que venden "humo"...

Por si te sirve de algo, GoldCorp puede aguantar sin problemas a que el Oro cotice en torno a los $800... ¿Qué te parece?

Eso SÍ, de entrar en esas mineras, hay que hacerlo con "cabeza"... es decir, que podemos tardar bastante en recuperar nuestro dinero y entrar en pérdidas potenciales enseguida. Es lo que hay con las Materias Primas... Aunque si medimos el potencial vs riesgo me parece que NO hay "color" respecto a la mayoría de los valores bursátiles. 

Y -¡Ojo!- porque he colocado dos mineras muy SOLVENTES, porque hay otras con muchísimo más potencial, pero claro también asumiendo un riesgo similar...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jul 2015)

Un interesante artículo de Israel Shamir:

_Russia vetoes "Genocide"_ y esa tendencia, ya descrita por Orwell, de llegar incluso a prohibir determinados términos. Insisto en que el lenguaje nos da muchas pistas sobre lo que va a ocurrir en el medio plazo. El lenguaje anuncia. (Victor Klemperer - LTI La lengua del Tercer Reich)

Shamir, un pensador lúcido en cuanto al tratamiento que hace del mal llamado conflicto israelo-palestino, en esta ocasión, trivializa peligrosamente.

Russia Vetoes “Genocide” - The Unz Review (inglés)

Le veto russe sur Srebrenica | ArrÃªt sur Info (francés)


----------



## amador (18 Jul 2015)

Joder, que crack !

Muchas gracias.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: La última vez que revisé el estado financiero de esas dos mineras valían la pena y creo que su valor contable sigue siendo inferior a 1. Todas las mineras están endeudadas, pero lo que venden tiene "valor" en contraposición a muchos valores bursátiles que cotizan a precios absurdos y que venden "humo"...
> 
> Por si te sirve de algo, GoldCorp puede aguantar sin problemas a que el Oro cotice en torno a los $800... ¿Qué te parece?
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Jul 2015)

Vuelve a haber movimiento en Ucrania, otra vez en Donetsk. Ahora mismo lo estan dando por Russia Today. Unos dicen que son las fuerzas anti-Kiev pero hay confusion. Por otro lado estan anunciando una retirada de las armas con caliber menor a 1000 mm de la frontera (3 km). Luces y sombras, pero hay movimiento. 

Por cierto, ayer en RT re-emitieron un debate que hubo en diciembre 2014 respecto a la vuelta del patron oro... el timing es perfecto...


----------



## dalmore_12y (18 Jul 2015)

frisch dijo:


> ..... Esto va por muy mal camino. Menos mal que soy de los cree (creer de fe) que al final ganan los buenos



Pues perdóneme, pero yo soy de los pesimistas... si algo puede ir mal, irá peor.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, ya sabes que no me gusta recomendar de forma específica valores "bursátiles" y, por eso mismo, suelo siempre dar informaciones y "orientaciones" al respecto... Por tanto, te responderé por "encima" a lo que planteas:
> 
> 1º) Con tu Broker actual, tú puedes invertir en las diferentes Bolsas americanas y ahí cotizan todas las mineras importantes, ya sean de MPs o no. Otra cosa son las comisiones y ahora no estoy muy al día en relación a las mismas. A mí, últimamente, me ha dado por operar desde ING porque ahí tengo la cuenta, pero para mover parte de la liquidez, "distraerme" y en aquello que NO tenga que estar pendiente de la pantalla... Por ejemplo, si espero una caída venidera compro un ETF inverso y me olvido, pero no hay visión de largo plazo y, simplemente, por matar el "gusanillo" y sacar algo de rendimiento a la liquidez "muerta"...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fernando!!

Joder, debi mirar mal porque la de Oro la busque y no me salia en NYE. Y con ING puedes en el Nasdaq?? 

Tengo que volver a mirar con calma eso.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# JohnGalt: Bueno, los incidentes en Ucrania NUNCA han dejado de estar presentes y que ahora haya cierto "resurgimiento" tampoco sorprende... Anteayer, si recordamos bien, se cumplió un año en que fue abatido en el Este de Ucrania el Boeing de Malasya Airlines. Yo no creo en las "casualidades"... En cualquier caso, un día de estos me miraré más de "cerca" el tema de Ucrania y ya os comentaré algo si merece la pena...

# dalmore_12y: Creo que no has entendido bien a frisch y es que éste suele ser bastante "irónico"... A veces hay que leerle al "revés" y también las posibles "alusiones" que realiza. Interesante, sobre todo para mentes "ejecutoras" como la mía...

# astur_burbuja: Creo que NO sabes operar con la web de ING y es cuestión de que dediques cierto tiempo y con calma. No es complicada, pero es como todo: tienes que conocer el "procedimiento". NUNCA he operado ahí con valores americanos y me ha salido a la primera... Creo que debes colocar el código correcto del valor y te sale por defecto en la propia web y también el mercado americano donde cotiza. Tienes el Nasdaq y otros índices americanos. Lo primero que tienes que seleccionar en "Acciones" es el mercado americano y, a partir de ahí, te será más fácil. Por cierto, ten en cuenta también la divisa en la que vas a operar y en los mercados americanos es el USD...

Respecto a los ETFs, si los desconoces, mejor NO operes con ellos... Por ejemplo, en un inverso hay que vigilar la evolución ya que la réplica REAL no es similar a la del índice. En momentos de fuerte volatilidad pueden resultar interesantes, pero ya te digo que hay que "conocerlos"...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Bueno, los incidentes en Ucrania NUNCA han dejado de estar presentes y que ahora haya cierto "resurgimiento" tampoco sorprende... Anteayer, si recordamos bien, se cumplió un año en que fue abatido en el Este de Ucrania el Boeing de Malasya Airlines. Yo no creo en las "casualidades"... En cualquier caso, un día de estos me miraré más de "cerca" el tema de Ucrania y ya os comentaré algo si merece la pena...
> 
> ...



Es raro porque ya tengo valores en NYE comprados con ING. Pero al meter el nombre completo de las mineras usando la opcion mercado americano me decia que no encontraba ese valor.

Probare con las iniciales GG.

Gracias


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2015)

buenos días de domingo.
Fernando , ya se que no soltaras prenda de tu estudio ,, jeje , tampoco es mi intención pincharte sobre el tema  , pero he leído esto

The Sovereign Debt Crisis on Schedule | Armstrong Economics

de este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ciera-planificada-septiembre-de-2015-a-4.HTML

parece interesante los tempos que da , coinciden en parte con lo que nos comentas de tu estudio ,,, si no lo interpreto mal.

interpreto un gran trasvase de privado a publico para el 2032 , interesante ....

que opinión tenéis ?

tampoco conozco a este tal Martin Armstrong ,,,,,

saludos


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2015)

Leo que hay foreros interesados en invertir en mineras "metaleras".

Os narro una pequeña experiencia al respecto por si ayuda, o sirve para formarse una decisión.

Antes de interesarme por el oro, hace unos 10 años adquirí una minera DROOY (Durban Roodepoort), minera con amplia trayectoria en Sudáfrica, y cotizada en NY.

Los fundamentales eran decentes, y estaba en mínimos históricos. Compré un puñado para dejarlas en "barbecho" unos meses. 

El desenlace fue que una minera, a pesar de que el producto que vende sea demandado, puede estar mal gestionada durante un período de corto plazo, lo que la puede poner en el "punto de no retorno" en cuanto a su situación contable. Entraron en suspensión de pago, y vendí como pude, luego la deslistaron y cotizaba en mercados secundarios a céntimos. Y como os dije era una minera de referencia en Sudáfrica por aquel entonces.

Me pasó algo similar en una minera de aluminio, Káiser Aluminium. Era la segunda en capitalización tras Alcoa en cotizando en NY, metí una pequeña cantidad de pasta, y esta sí la perdí toda, pues de la noche a la mañana se declaró en quiebra. No por que no extrajese aluminio, si no por que no se gestionó bien. De echo, a los pocos meses, sacó acciones nuevas a mercado tras haber quebrado, y ahora gestionada por otras manos, es una empresa de referencia de nuevo.

Mi consejo es que si pretendéis invertir en oro, en primer lugar lo hagáis físicamente, y si queréis mayor margen de maniobra con la liquidez, pues comprad un ETF. Creo incluso que Societe Generale, emite un "certificado" sobre el oro, que se mueve al unísono, y está "garantizado" 

https://es.warrants.com/certificate

Os adjunto un artículo con algunos ETF analizados sobre el metal, y su trayectoria:

Investing In Gold Over The Long-Run: Which ETF Is Best? | Seeking Alpha

Un saludo y muy buen domingo a todos.


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2015)

gracias Paketazo , sin duda alguna ,la bolsa de momento yo ni con un palo , pero ando mirando por aquí , por allí ,,,, y no debemos olvidar que el llevar los precios abajo de las materias primas , en parte es para hacer quebrar empresas y comprarlas a precio de saldo,,,, no tengo ninguna duda de que por ejemplo en el petróleo esta siendo de esta forma , para después decretar un gran incremento en el precio , pero una vez las principales productoras estén en manos fuertes

hace unos meses salieron noticias , creo que aquí se comento , de ventas de grandes petroleras , esas ventas pueden hacerse a personas que lleven a la bancarrota la empresa , por casualidad o de forma intencionada , para después ser recuperadas a un precio infinitamente inferior por los primeros.... y naturalmente en el camino alguien tiene que pagar la fiesta.::

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: NO, no voy a soltar "prenda" sobre mí estudio, pero ya me mojé en su momento en cuanto a las fechas futuras y en las de los "recuentos" más recientes si contamos "hacia atrás"...

Conozco el trabajo de Armstrong y es NORMAL que coincidamos en muchas cosas e incluso en las fechas, por ejemplo él también espera "algo" importante en el 2016 y creo que especula, al igual que lo hago yo, en una ¿posible? "salida" en falso... para volver a caer y seguir hacia una senda de NO retorno. En la fecha "final" variamos, pero tampoco por demasiado...

En cualquier caso, tengo que aclarar que el estudio de Armstrong está basado en el de Nikolai D. Kondratieff y del que ya hablé en su momento en este hilo. Luego, Armstrong ha aplicado "pi" para el cálculo de sus "recuentos" y yo, por ejemplo, lo he hecho con Fibonacci... Son estudios muy parejos, pero diferentes, aunque ambos tienen ostensibles éxitos cuando se ven las fechas de los "recuentos", peroooo en algunos "cortes" entiendo que los dos tenemos pequeños "fallos" o, quizás, porque hay detalles históricos que NO nos han llegado y eso nos desvirtúa un poco los estudios. Sin embargo, son bastante acertados en los dos últimos siglos...

Este invierno, con más tiempo, quiero leer un poco más a Armstrong en algunos "detalles" concretos. Sobre la Crisis griega hay que leer lo que escribió Armstrong en 2010... Tiene aciertos muy buenos, al igual que yo, pero claro los desconocéis...

Te dejo un enlace sobre el trabajo de Nikolai D. Kondratieff y que fue un personaje realmente fascinante, aunque acabó muy mal...

- Kondratieff : Â¿Hasta cuÃ¡ndo nos acompaÃ±arÃ¡ el terrible invierno?

# paketazo: En fin, tú al igual que yo, tienes los "huevos pelados" en cuanto a "conocimientos" de los mercados, por tanto tu opinión siempre se ha de tener en cuenta... Sin embargo, respecto a lo que comentas sobre las mineras es cierto, pero NO hay NADA que se sustraiga a lo mismo: ¿Te recuerdo a dos "gigantes": Enron y Lehman Brothers?

Las dos mineras que he seleccionado forman parte de todos los ETFs y Fondos de Inversión -otra opción...- relevantes. Otra cosa es que "aconsejará" auténticas mierdas como una "platera" que se facilitó en un hilo "oficial" (¿?) y donde pueden perder hasta la camisa. Yo me leo habitualmente los informes financieros de las principales mineras extractoras y tanto GoldCorp como Silver Resources son PUNTERAS en sus sectores, perooooo eso tampoco es garantía de NADA e insisto en lo de Enron y Cía.

Por cierto, espero que tu salud vaya mejor y te veamos dando "caña" por aquí, ya sabes que tienes muchos seguidores...

Y dejo esto...

- Rescate de Grecia: Esta ronda la paga el señor Rajoy. Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2015 at 09:20 ----------

# timi: En muchas ocasiones es como comentas y en el sector minero se va a producir SÍ o SÍ, por eso mismo hay que ser muy selectivo en la elección de los valores.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2015)

dejo esto

Grecia: El Estado se hunde y los barrios se organizan (videos)

---------- Post added 19-jul-2015 at 10:03 ----------

Una comisiÃ³n internacional de expertos afirma que Grecia no debe pagar la deuda


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Ayer en lo que preguntabas, me sembrastes una "duda" que para NO "cagarla" me reservé para hoy. Y es que había que "consultar"...

Bien, es una falacia pensar que el Oro eleva su cotización durante períodos bélicos... Me explico: en la cotización "libre" suele experimentar una caída mientras dura la guerra, pero dentro del "escenario" es dónde tiene un efecto totalmente contrario... Normalmente, la escalada se produce en los años anteriores a los conflictos de relevancia.

Por ejemplo, analizando la II WW observa estos precios: Agosto de 1939 = $599,89 vs Mayo de 1945 = $466,62... ¡Ojo! que estos precios son con la inflación ajustada (yo siempre suelo hacerlo), pero como "referencia" ya sirven... No lo he mirado, pero creo que en la I WW pasó algo semejante.

En fin, otro "mito" que cae, pero insisto en que dentro de las zonas en conflicto el Oro tiene un comportamiento que se multiplica por mucho dentro de las mismas. Lógico, porque el "papel" tiende a perder gran parte de su valor y tienes el ejemplo reciente de la Grivna ucraniana...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2015)

Tirando unas líneas al respecto de esta preocupación que sobrevuela a algunos, respecto a la tendencia aburrida y bajista del oro:

 

Ojo a la parte baja de la línea de tendencia semanal, un poco por debajo de los 1100$, aproximadamente 1090$

Yo ahí, si se tercia pillaré algo de tomate para "conserva largoplacista"

*fernando* la salud mejorando, a un 80% ya. Un apunte, este achaque que he pasado, es reminiscencia de mis tiempos de vida "complicada" viviendo de los mercados de derivados. La huella me acompañará hasta la tumba, y hay que aprender a convivir con ella, y está ahí para recordarme por dónde no he de regresar.

Un saludo, sigo tras vuestros pasos.


----------



## amador (19 Jul 2015)

#paketazo, ¿y el Euro como lo ves en los próximos días? ¿Estable o para abajo ?



paketazo dijo:


> Tirando unas líneas al respecto de esta preocupación que sobrevuela a algunos, respecto a la tendencia aburrida y bajista del oro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Me alegro de que tu salud vaya mejorando y, SÍ, yo también tengo recuerdos terribles de cuando me dediqué a los derivados y que es lo más parecido a conocer lo que puede ser el "Infierno"... Afortunadamente, a mí no me dejo "secuelas" de carácter mental o físico, en todo caso me hizo ver lo "inhumano" que es ese mundo y que debería desaparecer, digan lo que digan por ahí... Realmente, ahora he movido algo de liquidez hacia las Bolsas, pero de una forma especulativa "tranquila", ya sabes con poco riesgo y con ganancias también muy limitadas... En fin, es que me siento "estafado" manteniendo la liquidez "muerta", pero "necesidad" no tengo ninguna ya que mis ingresos vienen desde mi trabajo en la economía REAL...

¿El Oro? Yo me voy a esperar y es que he cargado en los últimos tiempos, aunque sigo estando "flojo" ahí, ya que sigo siendo eminentemente "platero", pero "algo" me dice que ahora o en el futuro próximo tengo que "arrimarme" más al Oro... No descarto tampoco entrar en una minera extractora de ese MP. Aquí tendré que "deshojar" la margarita entre dos compañías... Una con menos riesgo (GoldCorp) y otra con mucho más, pero tiene buenos activos y China ha entrado en ella... Y no me preguntéis por ella porque no voy a decir nada más al respecto, aunque el dato aportado es suficiente para "localizarla"...

Nada, paketazo, sigue mejorando y por aquí te esperamos...

# amador: No "atosigues" a paketazo y ya volverá cuando esté menos "malito". Lo mío NO es el AT, pero el Euro tiene soportes en torno a los 1,0727, 1,0568 y los 1,0484... No veo que ése último nivel se pueda romper a corto plazo, pero SÍ a medio/largo plazo.

Y ya que hemos estado comentando sobre las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de MPs, os dejo esto...

- Are Shares of Gold Miners a 'Buy'? - Bloomberg View

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Jul 2015)

Hola feliz domingo. Las claves del acuerdo de Irán: por Pepe Escobar...
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-18/historic-iran-nuke-deal-resets-eurasias-great-game


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2015)

Grandmaster Putin's Golden Trap. Part 2.3 The Sino-Russian Golden Alliance - Fort Russ (inglés)

Comment l'Occident est tombé dans le Piège de l'Or [3/3] | LE SAKER FRANCOPHONE (francés)

Es el mismo artículo.


----------



## amador (19 Jul 2015)

Si cayera en la Tierra sin causar mucho daño se hundía el precio de los MP 

Watch Live As A Platinum Asteroid Worth Trillions Of Dollars Flies Past Earth | IFLScience


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Jul 2015)

Frisch muchas gracias. Brutal el artículo anterior. Buscad si no conocéis un hilo de spielzeug que se llama Rusia rompe la baraja: rublo pero gold. Va al pelo con el artículo.

Y yo os dejo aquí a koos jansen analizando el dato de la actualización del oro del PBOC chino. Al parecer no han sido muy... honestos.
https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/analyzing-pboc-official-gold-reserves-update/

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Jul 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Frisch muchas gracias. Brutal el artículo anterior. Buscad si no conocéis un hilo de spielzeug que se llama Rusia rompe la baraja: rublo pero gold. Va al pelo con el artículo.
> 
> Y yo os dejo aquí a koos jansen analizando el dato de la actualización del oro del PBOC chino. Al parecer no han sido muy... honestos.
> https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/analyzing-pboc-official-gold-reserves-update/
> ...



Brutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallll!!!!! Gracias frish!!!!!!!
Es lo que hemos hablado por aqui, pero este tio lo ha escrito increiblemente bien.... Podriamos tratar de hacer alguna traduccion como Dios manda y tratar de difundirlo, a ver si la masa despierta??? Si creeis que vale la pena me ofrezco voluntario... 

Lo unico es que las cuatro personas que pueden tomar decisiones en relacion a la posicion de Europa frente a Rusia no son los que vemos en los telediarios... uhmmm

Gracias de nuevo. Si pudiera thankearte mil veces, lo haria


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Jul 2015)

@ john galt, el hilo que comentaba antes de spielzeug va sobre el tema, pero quizás traducir el artículo sea mejor. Yo apoyo la idea.


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Podriamos tratar de hacer alguna traduccion como Dios manda y tratar de difundirlo..



Yo me comprometo a traducir el primer y el segundo artículo de la serie de tres.
Esta semana lo tengo hecho.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Para "añadir"...

- Guerras geofinancieras y guerras del Tesoro de EEUU a escala global

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Jul 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Yo me comprometo a traducir el primer y el segundo artículo de la serie de tres.
> Esta semana lo tengo hecho.



Empieza con el primero, yo empiezo con el segundo. Si terminas antes tu el primero me lo dices y te envio lo que llevo traducido.... al menos para empezar enviandolo a conocidos, puede valer... y como no es de nuestra cosecha, pues eso, no tenemos que dar explicaciones de nuestras "brillantes ideas conspiranoicas"... )


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2015)

muy buen articulo
esta claro,,,
tenemos 2 opciones , aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañía o se llevan el tablero del juego ,,,,,, va a ser jodido , pero todo apunta a la segunda.


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Empieza con el primero, yo empiezo con el segundo.



Muy bien. Lo hacemos así.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches,

Es difícil seguir el hilo, pero eso demuestra que las aportaciones se incrementan. Eso resulta muy positivo porque el interés aumenta.

Leyendo un poco post anteriores, veo que estáis con el tema de invertir en mineras.

No seré yo quién les diga lo que hay o no que hacer con vuestro dinero, pero me parece importante recordar estas 3 cosas:

Deudor - Acreedor - Poseedor

La primera es la peor, porque con si la sufres, estás a merced de tu acreedor si vienen mal dadas.

La segunda es muy tentadora, te da derecho mediante documentos que eres "dueño" de algo que NO posees, el riesgo a tenerlo suele ser muy diverso, pero la posibilidad de NO poseer eso a lo que tienes derecho siempre estará ahí (por más mínima que sea).

Es muy singular ya que el deudor puede perfectamente ser insolvente, falsear documentos para hacer creer que tu activo tiene un valor diferente al real. Además como acreedor, también hay niveles y dependiendo de este podrás o no recuperar (o poseer) eso a lo que tienes derecho. Para empeorar un poco más esa situación, puede haber terceros que con todo el derecho del mundo (según ellos) pueden retenerte, impedirte recuperar, hacerte un quita, cobrarte una comisión (o impuesto revolucionario), liquidarlo según crean conveniente o directamente quitártelo.

Además, el ser partícipe de ese juego ayuda a que este se mantenga y de alguna manera seamos cómplices de ello.

La tercera es la que yo considero la mejor, el poseer tus bienes es lo mejor que puedes hacer, eso conlleva un riesgo y una gran responsabilidad, pero si quieres llevar las riendas de tu vida (y no culpar a nadie de tus desgracias) el cuidar tu posesión es uno de esos costes que tienes que pagar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Entiendo perfectamente el sentido de tu comentario, perooooo hay que ser "coherente" con la REALIDAD... ¿Poseedor? Eso hasta "suena" muy bien, pero hoy en día alguien puede decir que es DUEÑO de algo que no sea susceptible de ser devaluado por los "mangantes" de turno, ya sean de aquí o de Alemania, EE.UU., etc., etc.

Mira, Refinanciado, la mayor parte de la gente no es POSEEDORA total de casi nada hasta que cumple una avanzada edad, es decir cuando su vivienda está pagada, los hijos ya tienen cubierta su educación y, en el mejor de los casos, están independizados, aparte de que hayas podido generar un cierto ahorro para cubrirte las "espaldas" cuando vengan mal dadas. Por tanto, una buena parte de nuestras vidas está sometida a la DEUDA, ya sea familiar, empresarial o pública. Y esto es ASÍ, tanto si gusta como si no... Salir de ese "círculo" es muy difícil y sólo falta mirar alrededor nuestro.

También entiendo que la generación de liquidez tiene que tener "salida", máxime cuando se vive una auténtica represión financiera en el ahorro y no TODO puede ir a parar a los MPs FÍSICOS, así que una alternativa son las mineras o cualquier otro tipo de acción que revierta en la Economía REAL... Dudo muy mucho de que la mayoría de los que participamos en este hilo no tengamos inversiones "alternativas" a los MPs y yo, precisamente, NO soy muy partidario de los "mercados", especialmente porque los conozco bien. Sin embargo, me molesta mucho tener una liquidez muerta de asco en una cuenta corriente que, aparte de rentar una puta miseria, corre el riesgo de que se presenten "imprevistos" que me limiten su disponibilidad... y ya tenemos bastantes ejemplos en los últimos tiempos. Y tampoco hay que tener demasiado BANCOLCHÓN, ya que ahí el riesgo también existe.

En fin, Refinanciado, cada cual debe "diversificar" de acuerdo a sus conocimientos y experiencia personal. Por cierto, si las compañías mineras no tuvieran accionistas detrás cómo se obtendría el "producto"...

Yo soy el primero al que le gustaría que el mundo fuera diferente y, en mi vida personal, ya lo intento, pero no nos engañemos respecto a la REALIDAD que vivimos...

¡Ojo! que entiendo el "mensaje" que pretendes transmitir y ya hemos debatido en el pasado sobre ello, pero si lo piensas tengo bastante "razón", a mi "pesar" todo sea dicho...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## allan smithee (20 Jul 2015)

Menudo hostiazo ha metido el oro con nocturnidad y alevosía. Ha llegado hasta 1073$/onza. Ahora parece que está recuperando a 1110$.


----------



## Atzukak (20 Jul 2015)

flash crash:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...lash-crash-following-27-billion-notional-dump


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2015)

por mucho que baje el precio ,,, nunca me quedare con la chocolatina , y esta claro que esa es la intención de los que mandan.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Pasa algo? Si no recuerdo mal, hace tan poco tiempo como el pasado viernes en el que indicamos que era muy factible ver a corto plazo el Oro alrededor de los $1040-$1000... Y en ello estamos, ni más ni menos...

Hace escasos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1108,80 y la Plata en los $14,590... peroooo el Oro a lo largo de la sesión asiática ha llegado a tocar los $1087,40...

¿Qué hacer? De momento, NADA... Esperar y ver... Los precios son sumamente atractivos e invitan a entrar, pero hay que tener CALMA y decidir en consecuencia. Al final, los "amigos" de Goldman Sachs se van a salir con la suya -SIEMPRE lo hacen...- e imagino que con la ayuda inestimable de China. No cabe duda de que al desvelar sus ¿"AUTÉNTICAS"? reservas de Oro, hay un "reflejo" en lo que está sucediendo con la cotización del Oro. Y de "paso", a ver si se les cae la "venda" de los ojos a aquellos "metaleros" que veían no sé qué respecto a China y también para aquellos que esperan una iniciativa "metalera" por parte de los Gobiernos de Rusia y China...

En el caso de Rusia, y teniendo en cuenta la "fría" mente de Putin, tengo clara que sus compras de Oro son, claramente, por una cuestión estratégica en previsión de tiempos convulsos que están por llegar... Y, SÍ, mucho peores a los que ahora estamos viviendo.

Por cierto, sigo pensando que cuando exista un SUELO más o menos "creíble", la opción de las mineras extractoras de MPs deberá tenerse en cuenta. NO todo tiene que estar en FÍSICO, pero desde luego éste último tiene que tener un peso importante en el Patrimonio y sigo pensando que un poco por encima del 25% ya está bien.

Y como en este hilo NUNCA hemos sido "metaleros" siempre "alcistas", pues esta caída nos la tomamos más como una OPORTUNIDAD que como un "desastre"... En nuestras "percepciones", sobre todo en las mías, no vamos a cambiar y muy al contrario... para eso tendríamos que ver unos cambios SUSTANCIALES en el mundo que nos rodea.

Resumiendo: para quienes estén "cargados" o a medio "camino", pues podéis estar "vigilantes" y para los más "noveles" -si lo tienen CLARO...- son niveles muy buenos para entrar.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - La Seguridad Social hacia el abismo

Un "motivo" más para ser "metalero"...

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Jul 2015)

El euro en 2015 va a estar 1000 usd onza y el euro a paridad.
Supongo que la gente que lee aqui tendrá euros, así que esperando tampoco creo que puedas comprar más oro adelante con euros.
Existe la opción de cambir a USD o al GBP mientras tanto el oro y el euro están bajistas pero eso ya se recomendó en enero en este hilo. ienso:


----------



## paketazo (20 Jul 2015)

Respecto al €/$, no lo veo tan negro como lo pintan mientras esté sobre 1,07

Ojo si lo pierde puede tener una derrapada interesante a la baja, pero de momento no está tan mal dentro de la bajista que se trae.

Recuerdo que a USA no le interesa depreciar demasiado el €, no penséis que es Grecia ni nada de eso quién devalúa al €, es la FED que maneja los hilos a su antojo.

Hay una minitendencia alcista en semanal que parte desde 1,04$, ojito que puede ser un soporte dónde intervengan para evitar mayores depreciaciones.

Ando con algo de prisa, si tenéis dudas a la noche leo lo que comentéis al respecto.

Gracias por los aportes, buena semana.


----------



## sierramadre (20 Jul 2015)

Que baje a 500 euros, asi me sueldo en vez de 2 onzas al mes sera de 4.

Mientras no se cambie el chip que nos han inculcado para engañarnos la verdad de las cosas a la vista de la mayoria seguira oculta.

Hasta que llegue al 33% de mi patrimonio aun me quedan algunos kilos por comprar...asi que cuanto mas baratito mejor.

Mi horizonte de venta en el peor de los escenarios esta a 30 años vista....asi que....

Repetid conmigo...oro caca....oro caca...que cuanto menos compreis mas barato podremos pillar los metaleros....a ver si se van las peluconas a 1000e y me compro unas cuantas..



Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Yo tampoco creo que el soporte que hay en torno a los 1,05 del par EUR/USD vaya a caer así como así. Es más, NO creo que a corto plazo se pueda "probar", pero a medio plazo es muy posible que veamos en ambas divisas esa paridad tan comentada en los últimos tiempos... El USD está "reventando" todo y me imagino que con la "complacencia" de China, ya sabemos que en ocasiones se cambian "cromos" y estas dos potencias NO son ajenas a ellos.

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Cómo calcular valor de una acción de un ETF oro como GLD?

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (20 Jul 2015)

Hola 
Fernando había que intentarlo 

efectivamente los chinos acumulan oro por tradición igual que los turcos e Indios 
pero a pesar de esto no me creo que el PBCC solo tenga 1600 toneladas de oro .. iremos viendo antes de octubre

ya hay tres condenados por vender a corto en china .. vivimos el new normal del free market en china estabilizado el Shanghai composite en los 4000 puntos…..

por europa que según merkel ya esta solucionado el problema griego, los indices apuntan a máximos… yo empiezo a aflojar un poco en bolsa para situarme en liquidez.

Grecia arreglado??? la banca esta totalmente quebrada y no creo que quede mucho tiempo para volver a tener que soltarle liquidez vía ELA , los griegos seguirán sacando todos los papelitos de colores, es probable que la mayor parte de los bancos griegos desaparezcan vía fusiones no quedaran mas de tres ,.. lo que mas preocupa de la banca griega son las ramificaciones que tienen en los países de alrededor en algún país el peso de la banca griega es muy importante ( ex yugoslavia ) principalmente 

Si bien es cierto que las crisis se aceleran de forma exponencial cuanto mas se acerca al final es cierto que la sociedad aborregada es capaz de aguantar mas de lo que pensáis vease el caso griego.. en España, francia, italia será hacia el 2020-2022 cuando tengamos tensiones de liquidez que aceleraran las subidas de impuestos … momento en que quien gobierne tendrá que explicar a la población que las pensiones tienen que desaparecer o situarse en valores mínimos ,... 

Mientras tanto que habláis de mineras estoy pensando con el oro en un target de 1000--1050 entrar en BArricK gold


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Flip: Bueno, por si no conoces las fechas clave de mi estudio, son las siguientes: 2016, 2018, 2019 y 2020. Es el final de una secuencia de Fibonacci... ¿Después? Ni pajolera idea, pero a partir del 2018, si no ando equivocado, veríamos ya cosas bastante "preocupantes"... También puedo andar equivocado en ese Matrix alocado que vivimos.

En fin, Flip, es que yo de China NO me creo NADA. Desde luego, la cifra que publicó sobre su tenencia de Oro físico fue MUY decepcionante. La verdad es que yo esperaba algo parecido, y está escrito en el hilo, pero un "poquitín" más también... Ellos sabrán lo que realmente tienen y cuál es su implicación en la caída de los MPs y la mayor parte de las Materias Primas.

Mira, ya que la citas, la otra Cía en el deshoje de la "margarita" es, precisamente, Barrick Gold, pero supongo que sabes que esa compañía está endeudada hasta las "cejas" y más allá... No es menos cierto que China ha entrado en esa minera. Se pueden ver precios de auténtico "saldo"... Hace escasos minutos perdía un 11% y alrededor de los $6-$5 parece compra CLARA, aunque yo, quizás, me voy a decantar por GoldCorp y que es más sólida en su estado financiero. También hace poco caía del orden del 9%... Si no se tienen "urgencias" parece una COMPRA CLARÍSIMA en cuanto se estabilice la caída.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Jul 2015)

Que el oro baje de 1100 no es nada bueno. Significa que nos vamos a una recesión que nos vamos a reír de los años de crisis hasta ahora. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

# bankiero: Desgraciadamente, parece que va a ser ASÍ...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2015 at 18:22 ----------

Y otro ETF inverso colocado...

---------- Post added 20-jul-2015 at 18:34 ----------

# Flip: Aunque ya sé que no tienes problema en conseguirlo... Te dejo el estado financiero de Barrick Gold... No "invita", precisamente...

- Barrick Gold Corporation Toronto (ABX) Estado de Resultados

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (20 Jul 2015)

Efectivamente cierto lo que decía Bankiero 
la relación entre la fortaleza del dólar y el oro es inversa en condiciones normales ,.. en este caso añadimos que las perspectivas de crecimiento son nulas ( salvo en españa) "locomotora de Europa" todo va bien,,…así commodities que tienen relación directa con la producción industrial se desploman 

a ver que efecto tienen en países como australia , Brasil que son exportadores netos de materias primas y cuyo GDP depende de ello


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Pues, Flip, tanto el CAD, como el AUD y el BRL ya están descontando lo que "VIENE"... Y siguen "azuzando" al Oro: hace escasos minutos en torno a los $1104...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (20 Jul 2015)

Fernando 
Respecto a gold Corp Vs Barrick 

El precio actual de la acción (valor de la compañía en dólares/onza) goldcorp esta mas cara que Barrick que se traduce en un precio de la acción algo mas caro 

En esto influye en un nivel de deuda mas sostenible de GC mientras que Barrick esta en 15Bn aprox
ademas GC mantuvo su linea de retribución y gestión en los años de bonanza que se tradujo en revalorización de la acción y una política estable de dividendos 

Sin embargo el coste sostenible de USD/ ONZ de Barrick es 860-895 Mientras que goldcorp 875-950

Barrick se esta deshaciendo de activos "malos"que esta usando para liquidar la deuda derivados de la expansión de la compañía en años de bonanza

GC es una apuesta mas conservadora Barrick es una apuesta mas agresiva con beneficios potenciales mayores en un entorno de subida del Oro 

no veo de momento peligro en que la situación financiera de Barrick acabe en Chapter11


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2015)

Bueno, lo de la desaparición del dinero en metálico ya es vox populi.
Es curioso, en los últimos dos meses lo he hablado con varias personas, una directivo de una empresa de gestión de patrimonios, otra técnico superior en un organismo público importante, un empleado de banca (de ventanilla) y algunos familiares. Todos lo dan por hecho e incluso les parece bien o no mal.

¡Dios mío!

Germany Replacing Bank Cards Eliminating Cash Withdrawals | Armstrong Economics


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Flip: Recuerdo haber leído al CEO de GoldCorp, y no sé si fue en este año o el anterior, que ellos podían aguantar precios alrededor de los $800. Es más, enlacé la entrevista en este hilo, pero ponte ahora a buscarlo...

Sin negarte que Barrick Gold tiene mayor potencial que GoldCorp, no es menos cierto que tiene muchísimo más riesgo y los ratios que yo suelo utilizar "prefieren" a GoldCorp... En cualquier caso, NO creo que ninguna de esas dos mineras vayan a "quebrar"... De todas maneras, sea cual sea la que elija finalmente, hay que tener PACIENCIA y ver dónde se detiene la caída...

Por cierto, Flip, tu "favorita" (Barrick Gold) iba perdiendo no hace nada casi el 16%... Y GoldCorp también se dejaba un nada despreciable 11%... Hay que "seguirlas", porque parece "imposible" que se pueda errar el "disparo"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2015 at 22:02 ----------

Vamos a "amenizar" el hilo con noticias "metaleras"... Je,je,je... No hay que perder la "FÉ" en las "reliquias bárbaras"...

# Flip: Este artículo es del Viernes, es decir que NO tiene en cuenta la "escabechina" de hoy...:no:

- | Gold stocks crash

Y aunque hoy no sea el "día" adecuado, este artículo también está bien... al menos, para aquellos que nos dedicamos a estudiar determinados "patrones"...:rolleye:

- $GOLD: Prelude to a Double | Ned W. Schmidt | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Jul 2015)

Un fondo podría haber provocado el desplome del oro


----------



## racional (20 Jul 2015)

El "precio del oro" tiene que bajar hasta 0, porque el actual sistema de fijar el precio es un fraude, yo creo que eso es lo que esta pasando y veremos como baja de golpe $100, $200 o $300 en un dia, los que teneis oro-papel ya estais tardando en desaceros de el.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Lo de ese "gran" fondo vendedor en el Comex era una noticia o rumor que ya circulaba el Viernes pasado... Lo de hoy es "otra" cosa y mucho más compleja... No ha sido sólo el Oro y es que casi todas las Materias Primas han recibido una fuerte "hostia". Como "muestra"...

- Commodity Rout Worsens as Prices Tumble to Lowest Since 2002 - Bloomberg Business

Y ya que estamos en "ello": el Oro en los $1096,60... Lo van a llevar dónde DIJERON y hasta es posible que "testee" por debajo (mis "famosos" $978...). En fin, ya se verá... aunque ahora estoy más "fijado" en la cotización de las mineras.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Muy bueno este artículo que os enlazo. #frisch: puede que no seamos muchos, pero algunos aún quedamos...

- Vozpópuli - El Estado de los cobardes

Y nunca me ha gustado Daniel Lacalle y estoy en bastante desacuerdo con lo que acaba de escribir, y que también os enlazo, pero en "horas bajas" -ahora lo son para el Oro...- es interesante leer opiniones contrarias a nuestras "percepciones". Al menos, a mí y en este caso concreto, me sirven para reafirmarme en mis convicciones.

- ¿Qué le pasa al oro?. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (21 Jul 2015)

En el gráfico diario del oro hay una sobreventa grande. En anteriores ocasiones, fue motivo de rebote interesante (ojo digo rebote y no cambio de tendencia), para esto (cambio de tendencia), hacen falta varios catalizadores, entre ellos, el más importante, que la FED deje de intervenir en todo lo que se mueve y cotiza en algún mercado.

Personalmente he aprovechado para cerrar compras pendientes, unas cuantas chapas de 1/10. Desde aquí considero que saldrá arriba, pero no se por cuanto, ni hasta dónde.

P.D. suelo equivocarme bastante.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Jul 2015)

Hola foreros áureos:
Hace poco mencioné que leí a alguien decir que se podía vestir y poner complementos a un romano con una onza de oro. Eso, supongo, es para decir que no hay inflación en el oro ni durante 2000 años. Bueno, he encontrado esto, perdón si es muy largo y al final el enlace.

3 – El oro y la plata deberían tener un poder adquisitivo mucho mayor.

Hay un viejo mito que dice que, en la antigua Roma, con una onza de oro te podías vestir de pies a cabeza con una toga, sandalias y un cinturón, y que hoy un hombre todavía puede vestirse con un traje, zapatos, y un cinturón por el precio de una onza de oro. Afirman que esto siempre ha sido así. Nada podría estar más lejos de la verdad. Antes que la Reserva Federal fue creada en 1913 se podía comprar un traje de hombre, zapatos y cinturón con una onza de oro, y el precio del oro fue 20,67 $ por onza, pero debido a la inflación, a finales de los locos años 20 no podía.

Al inicio de la gran depresión el oro todavía valía 20.67 $, pero debido a la deflación una vez más podías comprar el equipo. Luego, en 1934, se devaluó el dólar, el precio del oro subió a 35 $ y se podía comprar un exquisito traje, pero en 1970, con el oro a 35 $ por onza, podía sólo comprar los zapatos, pero sólo diez años después, cuando alcanzó los US 850 $, comprarías un traje de primera categoría, zapatos muy caros, y un gran cinturón. Luego, en el año 2001, cuando el oro tocó fondo en 252 $, sólo podría comprar un traje de mala calidad, zapatos baratos y una correa de mala muerte.

Hoy en día hay muchas más cosas por persona, pero la misma cantidad de oro por persona que en la antigua Roma. ¿Entonces, no debería una onza de oro comprar muchas, muchas, muchas más cosas en la actualidad? Absolutamente, enfáticamente, sí…, debería.

Entonces, ¿por qué no?

Por el otro factor importante.

En la antigua Roma, si querían ahorrar algo de su riqueza para el futuro, sólo había un activo disponible para preservar su poder adquisitivo: las monedas de oro y plata, que componían su oferta de dinero. Hoy en día, si quieres ahorrar algo de tu riqueza para el futuro, lo haces con activos financieros tales como acciones o bonos, y tal vez una pequeña porción del efectivo en una cuenta corriente. Estos activos altamente líquidos en realidad compiten con el oro y la plata como un lugar para almacenar tu riqueza. Todos estos activos se diluyen entre ellos y rebajan el poder de compra de cada uno.

Así que esa es la respuesta…, la competencia de las monedas fiduciarias y otros activos financieros. En la antigua Roma había sólo un lugar para almacenar su riqueza… Hoy en día hay miles de activos. Las ganancias en el poder adquisitivo que el oro debería haber tenido debido a que el hombre se ha hecho mucho más eficiente en la fabricación de cosas, se han compensado casi exactamente por activos financieros líquidos alternativos en los que almacenar esa riqueza.

Los activos financieros mundiales altamente líquidos (que excluyen todos los bienes inmuebles, toda empresa que no cotiza en una bolsa, y derivados) suman alrededor de 230.000.000.000.000 $. El total de moneda del mundo, incluyendo los depósitos bancarios, es de alrededor de 50 billones de dólares. Así que eso es un gran total de 280 billones de dólares en activos líquidos. Eso es 40.000 $ de riqueza por persona en el planeta, almacenada como dígitos en los equipos.

Hoy en día, el oro en grado de inversión (monedas y barras) en poder del público totaliza alrededor de 1.100.000.000 de onzas y hay alrededor de 7,1 millones de personas en el planeta. Eso supone 0,15 oz de oro por persona. A los precios de hoy en día es alrededor de 200 $ dólares en oro por persona. Si se incluyen las reservas oficiales, como el oro del banco central, se obtiene alrededor de 400 $, y si se incluye todo el oro extraído, incluyendo cosas como joyas y objetos religiosos…, en otras palabras, todo el oro extraído en la historia, se obtiene unos 800 dólares como valor en oro por persona. Eso es… Eso es todo.

Con la tecnología, la maquinaria y la energía superbarata nos hemos vuelto una y mil veces más eficientes en la producción de cosas, y, al mismo tiempo, hemos creado miles de formas más para guardar nuestra riqueza. Si no fuera por todas esas monedas en competencia y los activos financieros alternativos, el oro podría comprar muchas, muchas más cosas. Pero aún con toda esta competencia, debido a las mejoras en la eficiencia, la onza de oro debería comprar trajes para 10 hombres en la actualidad. Y si las monedas fiduciarias fallaran (como siempre lo han hecho), entonces deberían comprar un centenar o un millar de trajes.

Entonces, ¿qué pasará con los activos financieros alternativos cuando llegue la inevitable caída del mercado que acecha en el futuro? El valor de estos activos financieros fiables de repente se evaporará, al igual que lo hicieron en la crisis del 2008 aquellos con calificación AAA respaldados por hipotecas. ¿Qué ocurrirá con las monedas fiduciarias en la crisis monetaria que viene? Todas las monedas se convertirán en patatas calientes que nadie quiere, haciendo que los activos tangibles, como el oro y la plata, suban de precio hasta la luna. De cualquier manera, el oro va a poder comprar muchas más cosas que ahora en algún día del futuro cercano.

Así que usted tiene 40,000 $ dólares en riqueza por persona almacenada en activos líquidos alternativos en comparación con solo 200 $ por persona en oro de grado de inversión. Eso es una relación de 200 a 1. Eso significa que en una crisis, si sólo el 10 % de la riqueza invertida en esos activos alternativos se pasará al oro, su precio podría aumentar 20 veces.

https://oroglobal.wordpress.com/2014/11/12/10-razones-para-ahorrar-en-oro-3/


----------



## frisch (21 Jul 2015)

Del 13 al 16 de julio ha tenido lugar en Addis Abeba la III Conferencia Internacional sobre Financiación y Desarrollo. Los 193 estados de la ONU han llegado a un acuerdo: la _Agenda del Desarrollo de Addis Abeba _. Su fin es _*generar recursos *que garanticen un desarrollo global sostenible. _El documento recoge un centenar de medidas orientadas a facilitar y mejorar la financiación de los países emergentes. Sin embargo, no se ha llegado a un acuerdo para luchar conjuntamente contra la evasión fiscal y los flujos financieros ilícitos tal y como lo proponían (la creación de una agencia específica de Naciones Unidas) "algunos" países.

Pero, lo interesante, en mi opinión, es que la idea ya ha sido lanzada. Big Brother avanza, esta vez de la mano de la ONU (o de los que mandan en ella).


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Curiosamente, los que tenemos cierta "experiencia" en los "mercados" NO solemos acertar el "timing" -al menos en mí caso-, pero creo que la compra de Oro que has efectuado es interesante al precio actual y más al "plazo" que vamos los auténticos "metaleros"... para especular ya existe el "papel". Siempre que compro MPs NUNCA me planteo si ese "dinero" existió... así es mucho más "fácil"... ¿No te parece?

# plastic_age: Gracias por el aporte y que NO te condicione la "extensión"... Aquí hemos colocado auténticos "tochos". Después, cada cual es muy libre de leerlos o no... A veces por "vagura" se pierden auténticas "maravillas".

# frisch: Dejo lo siguiente y en "línea"...

- FMI designa al asesor económico de la Casa Blanca como economista jefe Por Reuters

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2015 at 14:31 ----------

No tiene "desperdicio"...

- Índices en máximos y mercados en mínimos: MA-NI-PU-LA-CIÓN | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2015)

El gurú que anticipó el desplome del crudo ahora prevé que subirá hasta los 100 dólares - elEconomista.es

dedjo esto ,,,, el precio de materias primas ,,,, o porque vamos a largo plazo no?,,,, yo si.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: ¡Joder! tampoco se ha exprimido mucho los "sesos" este analista... ¿No? Muy mal, pero muy mal estará el mundo si el Petróleo no alcanza los $100 antes de 5 años... Antes, me parece que veremos los precios que tenemos pronosticados por aquí y es en los entornos de los $50 y yo los espero -para entrar...- un poco ligeramente por debajo. Bueno, ya indiqué la banda de precios que esperaba.

Quizás, de mis experiencias en los mercados, en la que mejor me desenvolví fue en el de las Materias Primas. Y es donde ahora me muevo, independientemente de esos "inversos" que tengo colocados, pero van a corto/medio plazo...

Yo, timi, donde voy a largo plazo e incluso sin éste es en los MPs FÍSICOS... Eso lo tengo claro y otra cosa es que me vea obligado a echar mano de ellos, pero bueno incluso en ese caso habrán cumplido su "función"...

Para que veas cómo está el "panorama" en el mundo de las Materias Primas, te dejo este enlace. Verdaderamente, "preocupante"...

- Commodities crash could turn Australia into a new Greece - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba... Por cierto, fijaros en los precios que NO descarta ver: Oro a $900 y la Plata a $10... Partiendo de él, es muy "sintomático" lo pesimista que se ha vuelto. Yo, de momento, voy a esperar el Oro en ese entorno de los $1000 y, en la Plata, NO lo tengo claro ahora mismo: si no aguanta en los $14, quizás, me plantee los $12,305 aproximadamente. Malos tiempos parece que se "avecinan", pero NO sólo para los MPs, sino para la mayor parte de las Materias Primas y de las Divisas...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿Es hora de invertir en oro y plata?

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Jul 2015)

Qué rabia me dan los usanos: la plata la tienen a precio de 2007 mientras que nosotros con el euro la tenemos a precio de 2010


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Qué rabia me dan los usanos: la plata la tienen a precio de 2007 mientras que nosotros con el euro la tenemos a precio de 2010



¡Hombre!, cegador, también lo puedes ver de otra manera: desde Abril/Mayo del 2014, el USD se ha apreciado un 21% en su cruce con el EUR. Por tanto, los que compramos por esas fechas NO hemos notado apenas la caída de los MPs... Éstos suelen caracterizarse por ser uno de los mejores "escudos" contra la devaluación y otros "accidentes" económico-financieros.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Jul 2015)

Precio psicológico, la onza de oro por debajo de 1000 € -> 999 en este momento. Seguirá bajando en euros ?


----------



## racional (22 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Precio psicológico, la onza de oro por debajo de 1000 € -> 999 en este momento. Seguirá bajando en euros ?



La pregunta es si te refieres a oro papel o oro fisico, al final esto es lo que importara.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Aunque podría haber un rebote puntual, la tendencia de fondo en el Oro es BAJISTA y respecto al Euro quién sabe, pero es posible que en el medio plazo continúe con su devaluación respecto al USD. Sin embargo, hay algo que NO acabo de entender y es que los resultados que se están conociendo en la mayor parte de las empresas del S&P 500 son bastante pésimos, si quitamos el "maquillaje contable", es decir la "adulteración" que está suponiendo la recompra de acciones y demás ingeniería financiera. Digo eso, porque un USD fuerte NO les favorece ni mucho menos y será peor si suben las tasas de interés en EE.UU.... En fin, hay algo o MUCHO que NO está "cuadrando", bueno SÍ, si aceptamos que estamos viviendo en un auténtico Matrix...

Y dejo un artículo que merece la pena...

- GRECIA: LA LECCIÃ“N QUE TODO EL MUNDO DEBERÃA APRENDER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y hace escasos minutos: Oro a $1093,20 y la Plata a $14,680...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Jul 2015)

Buenas.

Ayer pille de casualidad un documental orero bastante decente es de la serie "El libro de los secretos" de canal historia , si alguno lo tiene.....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, L´omertá: No sé si será éste, pero ahí lo dejo...

- ( EL ORO Y SU HISTORIA ) Documentales completos en espaÃ±ol - YouTube

De la serie que comentas recuerdo uno dedicado a Fort Knox...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2015)

El precio del oro como ya se ha comentado en este foro, a parte de estar muy manipulado (para joder a China, Rusia, India...sobre todo a Rusia), esta condicionado por las tasas de interés, la inflación, la evolución de la bolsa, y la coyuntura económica de fondo.

Todos los anteriores indicadores tiran en contra del precio del oro ahora mismo.

-Se esperan subidas de tipos (oro abajo)

-Inflación escasa, o nula, o negativa y sin atisbos de cambios a corto plazo (precio del oro abajo) 

-Bolsas en máximos (oro no es interesante como medio especulativo)

-Coyuntura económica parece mejorar (parece)...Grecia, se habla menos de Ucrania, se habla poco de Siria (hablar poco no quiere decir que no esté pasando algo, si no que ya no es noticia)

Para mi idea de inversión personal, estos precios que estamos viendo, son un regalo, ya que no tengo intención de vender el oro que compre a corto plazo, lo veo como un plan de pensiones en caso de precisarlo de llegar a jubilarme, el cash es complicado de mantener en el tiempo estable (invirtiendo en productos financieros)

Yo, lo tengo claro, y no por cabezonería, si no por que ahora mismo es de las pocas alternativas al alcance de un ciudadano de a pie, de tratar de salvaguardar parte de su patrimonio a largo plazo.

Si baja a 1000$...más madera, a 900$, más madera...pero recordad que todo tiene un costo de extracción, y a menos mineras trabajando, menos metal al mercado.

Un saludo, y buen día.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Hablar de una opción para el ciudadano de a pie los 1000 euros por 33 gramos de oro no me parece
> 
> Es una opción para quien tiene algo de capital, pero para el ciudadano de a pie los 1000 euros le suponen un par de meses de subsitencia apretada, así que no veo yo que esté pensando ese ciudadano de a pie en sopesar comprar oro físico sino en cubrir su día a día y para eso el oro no sirve.



Un ciudadano de a pie puede invertir 30.000€, 60.000€ en fondos, en bolsa, en renta fija...coges un 25% de ese capital, y lo inviertes en oro.

En España, evidentemente, no lo ves, pero te aseguro que en muchas partes del mundo muchos ciudadanos de a pie se están frotando las manos, incluso ciudadanos europeos. Un soberano al mes para una familia que ingresa 2000€ y sin demasiadas cargas, no me parece nada exagerado para los tiempos que corren y las alternativas de inversión no burbujeadas.

Es mi opinión, y hablo a nivel global no local.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Evidentemente, aquí cuando nos referimos a la adquisición del Oro, lo hacemos para aquellos que tienen esa posibilidad, es decir que cuentan con ciertos ahorros o capacidad para generarlos.

Y está también muy claro que esa NO es la situación de la mayor parte de la gente de nuestro país y que está sujeta a sueldos precarios, empleo inestable y bastante deuda contraída. Posiblemente, ya les gustaría -al leernos- dedicar "algo" al Oro, pero siempre hay unas necesidades que cubrir en primer lugar y de donde no hay no se puede sacar...

En determinadas situaciones económicas, es decir más bien precarias, SIEMPRE hemos abogado por empezar por una DESPENSA y que será más útil... Y luego EXISTEN "otras" circunstancias con más posibilidades. Una cosa no quita la otra...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Jul 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Respecto al €/$, no lo veo tan negro como lo pintan mientras esté sobre 1,07
> 
> Ojo si lo pierde puede tener una derrapada interesante a la baja, pero de momento no está tan mal dentro de la bajista que se trae.
> 
> ...



En estos días de ajetreo vacacional (manda cojones) leo lo que puedo...no quiero dedicarle mas de una horita, horita larga al foro...me consume mentalmente...

Solo apuntaros que D. Roberto Centeno se ha mojado y ha apuntado, en dos ocasiones, un horizonte para el euro/dolar en torno a los 80-90 céntimos a corto-medio plazo...

Por lo que le conozco, y ya me ha hecho ganar dinero, habla de 2016...

Y es que en 2016 se producirá la extensión de la crisis de deuda, nuevamente a todos los sureños... con lo que conlleva para la confianza en el euro como moneda FIAT...

Añadir que yo estas vacaciones he comprado unos poquitos mas de dólares, entré hace tiempo cuando D. Roberto lo dijo allá por 2011...

Por si os sirve mi humilde experiencia...

---------- Post added 22-jul-2015 at 08:56 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Que el oro baje de 1100 no es nada bueno. Significa que nos vamos a una recesión que nos vamos a reír de los años de crisis hasta ahora. ienso:



Hemos despertado al monstruo deflacionario...y ese monstruo cuando despierta quiere SANGRE...

No es que caiga el oro, o los MP...todo va a caer...de momento...


----------



## Leunam (22 Jul 2015)

Perdonar por repetir preguntas, pero desde el móvil no logro encontrarlo.

Al hilo de lo que se comenta por aquí, me falta diversificar en fiat.

¿cual es la mejor forma de cambiar euros por dólares y otras divisas? ¿directamente en el banco de la esquina?

Saludos 
Manu


----------



## amtt (22 Jul 2015)

Hola.

Pasate por Aqui .

https://www.exactchange.es/comprar/step1

Un saludo


----------



## Josar (22 Jul 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Perdonar por repetir preguntas, pero desde el móvil no logro encontrarlo.
> 
> Al hilo de lo que se comenta por aquí, me falta diversificar en fiat.
> 
> ...



https://bitreserve.org/es/homepage

0% de comisiones al cambio de la moneda Fíat que quieras


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Jul 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pasate por Aqui .
> 
> ...



Sí alguien quiere mi opinión, compre $ hace varios meses...un 10...puedes ir a cualquiera de sus oficinas, o te lo pueden enviar a casa, el trabajo, centro de vacaciones etc.., los portes gratís a partir de 1.000 €...:


----------



## maragold (22 Jul 2015)

Os leo en la sombra. Y paso a saludar... ehhh

Gracias a Fernando y a los que escribís habitualmente por mantener este hilo tan vivo.

Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo. El que tenga poco, que lo disfrute y que lo invierta en educación.
Y el que tenga mucho, que diversifique. Al final nos van a robar todo lo que puedan (ya lo hacen día a día).

En lo personal, yo sigo con mi "guerra".
Por cada acción de SIEMENS o SANOFI que me trae mi santa a casa, o por cada nueva contratación de algún mierdadepósitoreferenciadoalamadrequelosparió... yo le respondo con una alfonsina o un soberano.
Y así todos los meses.

El día que mi(s) hijo(s) entiendan esta "guerra", espero que yo haya sido el equivocado.

Abrazos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# maragold: Amigo, aprovecho para saludarte y espero que las cosas te vayan bien... Pues, SÍ, seguimos manteniendo el hilo y creo que es "puntero" en cuanto a la calidad de la información aportada, por no entrar en los debates y demás aportes que realizamos los que colaboramos más habitualmente. Con ver el número de visitas, está todo muy claro...

¿Sabes? Yo soy el primero en DESEAR estar "equivocado" en mis "percepciones", pero me temo que el tiempo nos va a dar la razón y no creo que tarde mucho... El "panorama" si entramos en el análisis ADECUADO no puede ser más "dantesco"... Se está preparando una de las "GORDAS"... y ahora que estoy enfrascado en estudiar las Materias Primas y las Divisas lo tengo cada día que pasa más CLARO...

Parece mentira que los dirigentes de todo el mundo estén dando la "espalda" a "ALGO" que algunos estamos viendo... y no hace falta ser economista para "verlo", pero incluso algunos relevantes que SÍ lo son ya están "advirtiendo" de la tremenda "HOSTIA" que se avecina... No sé si será a la "vuelta de la esquina", es decir de ahora al 2016 o lo aguantarán unos pocos años más, pero muy pocos. Insisto en que OJALÄ estemos muy equivocados...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Efectivamente, parece que casi TODO va a caer, menos el USD, pero esto último también va a ser "circunstancial" en el tiempo y habrá que saber "girarse" a tiempo.

Ya sabes que respeto mucho las opiniones económicas del Sr. Centeno, pero NO tengo muy claro si se verán esos 0,80/0,90 en el par EUR/USD. No porque no sea posible, ya que he insistido mucho en los últimos tiempos en que veríamos un fortalecimiento del USD y hay que vigilar si acaba perforando los 100 en el Índice del Dólar...

Ahora mismo, tengo descartado entrar en el USD y si lo hago ahí será porque compre alguna acción "orera"... Estoy más "pendiente" de lo qué van a hacer las Divisas vinculadas con las Materias Primas, es decir CAD, AUD, NOK, BRL (¿?)... y donde espero una fuerte depreciación que sumar a la que ya llevan.

En relación a la compra de Divisas, dependerá de la vinculación que se tenga con la entidad bancaria y las tarifas que ésta tenga, pero en mí caso NO existe apenas diferencia entre la "propuesta" aportada y mi banco en cuanto a las comisiones se refiere. Así que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno. Eso SÍ, siempre guardar los justificantes de adquisición.

Y el Oro continúa con su caída y parece que veremos su DESTINO en poco tiempo, a no ser que haya algo muy importante que vuelque la situación.

Ya de paso os dejo esto...

- El descaro y la manipulación terminan en corrección | Investing.com

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (22 Jul 2015)

Traigo este post de otro foro. Me a parecido tan bueno que he querido compartirlo con vosotros:

Manu Oquendo « Respuesta #369 en: Ayer a las 14:31:19 » 



> En la actualidad el sistema Financiero es un Bien de Estado. No es un Agente cualquiera. Pudo serlo, lo fue, pero ya no lo es.
> Hoy es un Bien Estructural porque en economías que ya son esencialmente "no productivas" (orientadas a consumo) como las actuales…. todo colapsaría si la capacidad de crear dinero bajo demanda de los gobiernos, de impulsar el crédito en ciclos, chorros y oleadas crecientes, no formase parte de los mecanismos críticos del Poder.
> 
> Es por ello que se están reforzando los Códigos Penales europeos para incluir delitos contra el sistema financiero y la razón por la cual se está incentivando un Oligopolio Bancario cada vez más fuerte que –por "Extracción sistémica"– consiga sobrevivir al delirio en el que se ha convertido desde 1971.
> ...



He acortado el texto con un spoiler para que no ocupara tanto espacio. El que quiera leer hasta el final que le de al botón de spoiler.

Por lo demás, poco que aportar ante la avalancha de buenas aportaciones que está teniendo el hilo últimamente.
Los consejos de Maragold ("El que tenga poco, que lo disfrute y que lo invierta en educación. Y el que tenga mucho, que diversifique"), ya son sabidos por todos (o por muchos al menos). Pero hay que recordarlos constantemente para no caer en la autocomplacencia y dejarnos llevar por la pereza de una socialdemocracia fiat, llena de promesas de un futuro con paguitas y cornucopias varias para todos


----------



## frisch (22 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias Rattus.
Da gusto leer a personas tan lúcidas (aunque a uno le entra el canguelo).


----------



## timi (22 Jul 2015)

saludos , el nivel del hilo esta realmente alto , me cuesta hacer comentarios al nivel de lo debatido , uno no sabe mas ,,,, jeje
no siempre se expresar lo que pienso , y este articulo que dejo creo que deja una pincelada al respecto

Nine Reasons Why Low Oil Prices May “Morph” Into Something Much Worse | Our Finite World

y además va ligado con la situación actual del oro.

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Hay que dejarse de "timideces" y estirarse un poco escribiendo... Esto es como todo, con la práctica se va "ganando" y, además, es una de las mejores formas de plasmar el "pensamiento". Bueno, desde sus inicios, el nivel del hilo SIEMPRE ha sido elevado y en aras de ello SIEMPRE ha habido gente dispuesta a "arrimar el hombro"...

No es menos cierto que muchos han dejado de colaborar, pero buena parte de ellos siguen el hilo de forma anónima, y otros han venido para aportar "savia" nueva, de manera que podemos continuar con un nivel que yo entiendo que es "medio/alto" y más estando en el foro que estamos...

Por cierto, comentar que ni Comex, ni China ni "pollas en vinagre"... La "sangría" auténtica la están sufriendo las mineras extractoras de MPs. En unas pocas jornadas se han volatilizado más de 8.000 millones de Dólares sólo en las "oreras", perooooo lo que pone los "pelos de punta" es cuando vemos cómo está todo el sector de los MPs y, por ejemplo, el Platino anda en precios NO vistos desde hace más de 6 años. Y el Paladio aguanta mejor, pero ya está inmerso en la espiral bajista. SÍ, Platino y Paladio = a lo que "viene"... por si NO lo "pilláis". 

Dejo dos artículos "metaleros"... ¡Joder! # Refinanciado: ¿No eras tú quién decía que aquí se comentaba poco sobre el Oro? Pues, anda las jornadas que llevamos liados con el tema...

- 3 trends that are burying gold prices - CBS News

- Quick mine closures not expected despite gold's fall - Goldcorp Inc. (NYSE:GG) | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jul 2015)

Tan sólo falta la puntilla... Que el dólar index pase la resistencia de 100. No se si acabará coincidiendo con la subida de tipos. También otros metales y materias primas están cayendo... Zinc, cobre, petróleo, etc...

---------- Post added 22-jul-2015 at 20:33 ----------

Wednesday Report…The Great Deflation Round 2 . | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches,

Ya he encontrado el verdadero motivo por esta bajada brutal de los MP's

Resulta que hoy toman como base de cotización el precio del oro para el Sorteo del Oro de la Cruz Roja, todo es una conspiración para obtener más metal por 3 milloncejos de € de nada (aunque no lo he visto, casi seguro que serán 2,4 millones de €, porque hay que dar de comer a la Casta Nostra y pasar por Montoría).

Yo he comprado un billete en la gasolinera y si me toca (por soñar no cuesta nada) será muy divertido ver la cara de los de la cruz roja cuando le diga que no quiero papelitos de colores ni mucho menos una anotación electrónica, que quiero mi oro en metálico y no me vale un certificado del comex ::

Bromas aparte, vaya paliza le están dando a los MP's, aunque en € se vuelve a los mismos precios que cuando estaban fluctuando entre los 1.300 y 1.200 USD (porque el euro estaba entre 1,35 y 1,40), así que volvemos a niveles de hace un año, por mi parte había perdido la esperanza de volver a coger a precios de entre 1.000 y 950€ la onza; me da la sensación de que se abre la veda y hay una nueva oportunidad de cargar a esos precios, ahora la cuestión es cuanto tiempo se contendrán esos precios y si podremos ver niveles aún más bajos (en USD casi seguro, pero en € es lo que me interesa).

Fernando, pues tienes razón, últimamente se está hablando mucho del oro en el hilo, supongo porque esa aburrida lateralidad ha sufrido un cambio y se ha movido ficha supongo que a contra de los metaleros (aunque no estaría tan seguro, eso da nuevas oportunidades de entrada e indica que el chiringuito se mantiene), pero yo feliz, ahora lo que me falta es dinero para cargar lo que me gustaría, jeje (por eso para mí es importante el tiempo que pueda estar el metal a estos precios).

Y bueno últimamente entre el curro y la recuperación de mi piso (por fin) he estado más liado que la pata de un romano, he tenido nuevas experiencias interesantes para contar, pero eso será para otro post ya que suelo ser muy pesado y tochista, no quiero cambiar el tercio de este interesante debate y buenas aportaciones que estáis dando.

Saludos

---------- Post added 22-jul-2015 at 22:00 ----------

Y bueno, si os metéis en Renta Variable, tened mucho cuidado, no sabemos que hay detrás de esas grandes compañías "serias, productivas y solventes", a este tipo de cosas me refiero cuando digo lo de ser acreedor:

*El escándalo de contabilidad que destronó a Hisao Tanaka, el todopoderoso jefe de Toshiba*

La cuestión es: ¿Realmente cuales son las empresas que no están falseando su contabilidad?

Si al final el accionista o inversor de a pie es el que se queda con el culo al aire, si optáis por entrar a la RV, no descuidéis nunca vuestra inversión, hay que estar siempre atentos y con el dedo listo para hacer click y salir, se debe dedicar mucho tiempo, no en vano nuestros cracks en RV del hilo no dejan de repetir que ese juego no es fácil y conlleva mucho sacrificio.

Por cierto, Paketazo, un saludo y me alegra que te encuentres mejor.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Ladrillófilo: Está bien el aporte que nos has colocado, pero "llueve sobre mojado" y es que hace unos meses "menda lerenda" ya hizo un análisis semejante sobre el Índice del USD... En aquella ocasión, comentaba que el Índice podría irse perfectamente hacia los 125 si rompía con soltura los 100. En estos momentos, y analizando el sector de las Materias Primas y las Divisas vinculadas a las mismas, parece que esa opción cobra más fuerza. Mucho más, si tenemos en cuenta lo que estoy "descubriendo", bueno está AHÍ, pero pocos se están dando cuenta...

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Veo que uno de tus "suplicios" ya ha concluido. Siempre resulta interesante leerte y tú lo sabes, ya que tienes muchos seguidores en el hilo, así que lo de "pesado y tochista" vamos a dejarlo... En este hilo nos caracterizamos por argumentar, razonar y "reflexionar" desde la extensión. De paso, nos sirve para "entrenar" las neuronas... algo que hace falta por ahí "fuera", ya me entiendes.

El Oro, Refinanciado, tiene toda la "pinta" de irse más abajo, aunque la sobreventa es brutal, por tanto un rebote técnico se puede dar, pero la tendencia sigue siendo claramente BAJISTA... Aunque cada vez tengo más "dudas" sobre muchas cosas y vamos a ver si en Septiembre hay el previsto "hundimiento" o continúan drogando al Sistema... Digo esto porque puede ser un buen "test" ver cómo reacciona el Oro a una fuerte corrección bursátil, aunque me da que ha perdido el "favor" de bastantes "inversores"... Otra cosa, somos NOSOTROS -los auténticos "metaleros"- y que seguimos viéndolo claro. Una de dos: o tenemos la vista de puta madre o estamos "cegatos" perdidos... En mi caso tiene una importancia relativa, ya que es sabido que voy sin "plazo".

Mira, Refinanciado, ya sabes que "algo" sé sobre los mercados y una cosa son los índices importantes, especialmente los americanos, y otra cosa los valores... La subida actual es INCOMPRENSIBLE y está sustentada en cada vez más escasas empresas... Sin contar con el "maquillaje contable" que está suponiendo la recompra de acciones y demás ingeniería financiera.

Te sorprenderías, Refinanciado, de ver la CANTIDAD de valores que están "tirados" de precios. Por ejemplo, hoy he estado analizando Latibex y ese índice ha roto claramente los anteriores mínimos de 2008, pero es que he estado mirando también empresas brasileñas emblemáticas y sucede lo mismo. Conclusión: si esto está pasando con los índices en máximos, ¿qué va a suceder en una fuerte corrección bursátil?

Refinanciado, te hablo de empresas relacionadas con las Materias Primas, es decir que tienen "valor" y no AIRE y sin embargo...

SÍ, algo voy a comprar, seguramente una "orera" y también, más adelante, una petrolera... El dinero "muerto de risa" NO me gusta y el riesgo que yo corro en los mercados es ya muy mínimo. Además, supongo que a finales de año o principios del próximo no tendré NADA ahí.

En lo que respecta a los MPs "físicos" ya voy bien de "carga" -de acuerdo a mi "tolerancia"-, pero seguro que compraré si el Oro alcanza el precio "prefijado" y en la Plata me voy a esperar a ver cómo evolucionan los mercados de Materias Primas...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jul 2015)

quería añadir esta imagen que he visto del día de hoy en ZH del precio de las materias primas...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2015)

Y mí última aportación antes de ir al "sobre"...

- Silver And The Deflation Thesis | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Cómo detectar un crash bursátil. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

¡Joder! con las notcias "maravillosas" que estamos recibiendo últimamente desde China... Y algunos esperando "milagros" desde ese país...

- Deuda corporativa en China alcanza 16,1 billones de dólares

Interesante...

- Nueva caÃ*da del precio del oro, Â¿quÃ© factores explican las fuertes ventas?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2015 at 15:05 ----------

Lo último de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Reflexiones sobre Europa (I)

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Jul 2015)

Wednesday Report…Commodities and Precious Metals Next Leg Down | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Hola buenas, el post de rambus de ayer que acaba de sacar. Materias primas y metales preciosos. El que colgué ayer de rambus era del miércoles pasado. Saludos!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2015)

Don Fernando ¿ algún ETF sobre Petroleo que cotice en € ?...en $ solo conozco el USO OIL ETF FUND...


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Wednesday Report…Commodities and Precious Metals Next Leg Down | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers
> 
> Hola buenas, el post de rambus de ayer que acaba de sacar. Materias primas y metales preciosos. El que colgué ayer de rambus era del miércoles pasado. Saludos!



Ya salió el soporte de los 750$ Oz como objetivo a largo plazo. O mucho oro se ha extraído desde el 2008, o parece que el papel de las QE en USA y demás países fue una farsa.

Si España en tiempos de la peseta, hubiera realizado unas QE en tan breve período de tiempo con ese incremento de masa monetaria, el cambio con el €, no sería de 166,386 Pts/€, sería de mínimo 500 Pts/€.

El desplazamiento de gran parte de esas QE a apuntes contables del tipo, bolsa, derivados, bonos, fondos...hace que el efectivo que se emitió, no sea real, si no solo una cifra simbólica que pasa de la reserva federal, directamente a apuntes contables bancarios.

Me explico, si mañana todos esos apuntes contables, se empezasen a cambiar por billetes verdes, veríamos inflaciones galopantes de 2 dígitos mínimo por año, de ahí ese gran interés global por hacer desaparecer el cash contante y sonante, pues de este modo, la inflación existente es ficticia, y no transmite el sentimiento real de la economía, ya que esos apuntes de las QE, están en manos de unos cuantos "grandes" bancos, y no llegarán jamás en forma de cash a la economía.

Ellos logran intereses a 0% del los bancos centrales, y ofrecen créditos personales al 5%-7% etc. A mayores, tienen una base de liquidez infinita proporcionada por los propios BCE, con lo que es el negocio más rentable que jamás existirá. Antiguamente, si un banco quería liquidez tenía que ganarla a base de clientes, y ahora solo ha de llorar y pedir al Banco Central de turno "más dinero papá"

Si un individuo X, posee 1.000.000$ en acciones de GOOG, y las vende, automáticamente tiene un apunte contable en su cuenta, con ese apunte, comprará, bonos con un 60%, una casa, y un coche, todo vía transferencia "banco a banco", con lo que el cash real efectivo que llega a manos individuales, es escaso por no decir nulo, tras varias transacciones de este tipo, de ahí que la inflación que "tanto desean" los gobiernos de entre el 2%-4% anual, no se logre hasta que haya una fuga de los activos burbujeados, y ese dinero se cambie en sectores tangibles, y llegue a manos de la población mundial (fuera de los fondos, de los derivados, de las acciones...) y dentro de (sectores de la automoción, inmobiliarios, materias primas, energía...) .

Por cierto, el precio del oro todo un regalo, ya se me hace la boca agua para mi próxima compra del mes que viene, a ver si aguanta estas cotas o baja. El € como veis está aguantando el chaparrón.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (23 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> ¡Joder! con las notcias "maravillosas" que estamos recibiendo últimamente desde China... Y algunos esperando "milagros" desde ese país...
> 
> - Deuda corporativa en China alcanza 16,1 billones de dólares



Han podido prohibir que la bolsa baje, ¿podrán prohibir que las empresas quiebren por no poder pagar la deuda? ¿Harán una super QE para comprar bonos de empresas privadas y de paso nacionalizarlas? (son commies, no hay problema )
Sabemos que mucha de la deuda soberana de muchos países (EEUU, España*...) está en manos chinas. ¿Pero la deuda corporativa china en manos de quien está? ¿De los mismos chinos o... en manos fuertes que esperan dar un contragolpe con el que apropiarse de los activos chinos?
Demasiadas preguntas para un pobre roedor...



paketazo dijo:


> El desplazamiento de gran parte de esas QE a apuntes contables del tipo, bolsa, derivados, bonos, fondos...hace que *el efectivo que se emitió, no sea real, si no solo una cifra simbólica *que pasa de la reserva federal, directamente a apuntes contables bancarios.
> 
> Me explico, si mañana todos esos apuntes contables, se empezasen a cambiar por billetes verdes, veríamos inflaciones galopantes de 2 dígitos mínimo por año, de ahí ese gran interés global por hacer desaparecer el cash contante y sonante, pues de este modo, la inflación existente es ficticia, y no transmite el sentimiento real de la economía, ya que esos apuntes de las QE, están en manos de unos cuantos "grandes" bancos, y no llegarán jamás en forma de cash a la economía.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Este es un tema que me preocupa mucho. Sin el avance exponencial que está teniendo la tecnología esto no sería posible. El que en un futuro no tenga acceso a la tecnología será un paria.

La cuestión es si esta irá lo bastante deprisa como para que no reviente el Matrix o si al final lo físico se impondrá por fuerza sobre lo virtual.

Y la tecnología sigue avanzando. Tenemos la singularidad tecnológica a la vuelta de la esquina y a partir de ahí todo será una incógnita.
#fernando, me preguntaba si en tus estudios de prospección incluyes la variable de la tecnología y la cada vez más intensa robotización. Así como la alta probabilidad de que ocurra el evento conocido como "Singularidad Tecnológica"


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: El que conozco en Euros es un "hibrido" y centrado en empresas europeas: Lyxor UCITS ETF Stoxx Europe Oil&Gas (EUR). En cualquier caso, te dejo un enlace sobre ETFs del sector...

- Invertir en petrÃ³leo: Â¿quÃ© ETF es el mejor? - Rankia

Ahora bien, por si te sirve de algo, yo pienso hacerlo a través de una petrolera y la que estoy siguiendo es Petrobrás, independientemente de su situación financiera, aunque NO tengo NADA decidido aún al respecto, pero "algo" tendré que hacer si se toca la "banda" de referencia que tengo en el "radar"... Petrobrás podría resultar interesante alrededor de los 2,410 y hoy ha cerrado en los 2,985. Son precios de Latibex (Bolsa de Madrid).

- Respecto al penúltimo comentario: ¿Que no hay Inflación? Será en la "oficial" y es que acabo de llenar el depósito del coche... Claro que hay Inflación, pero en el bolsillo del ciudadano... ¿Hemos visto el último recibo de la luz? Pues, más de lo mismo...

# paketazo: ¡Ojo! con los "regalos" y qué te voy a contar a ti... Tengo una percepción muy NEUTRA respecto al Oro y sigo creyendo que, fuera de cierto rebote, es BAJISTA... Ahora bien, que caiga de los $1000 (filtro hasta los $978...) es que me cuesta aceptarlo y creo que pudiera ser algo circunstancial. NO, no creo que veamos los $750, pero si se ven, pues BIENVENIDOS... Si te soy sincero, paketazo, NO acabo de entender la actual situación y mira que tengo una alta capacidad de "abstracción".

Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis que has efectuado y ya hemos comentado que uno de los problemas del efectivo es que NO existe más del 5% del que debiera haber, luego lo demás está en el puto AIRE y eso es lo que nos sustenta a los "metaleros". Ciertamente, esa situación puede perdurar en el tiempo... Históricamente, ya hay un claro precedente en el Imperio Romano y que es el equivalente al actual "Imperio".

En fin, paketazo, parece que tus problemas de salud si no están resueltos, al menos han menguado bastante y eso lo agradecemos aquellos que nos gusta leerte.

Más tarde, si me es posible, veré lo que he recibido hoy y ya os lo enlazaré.

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2015 at 21:11 ----------

Hola, Rattus: Conozco la "Ley de Moore" y con eso queda contestada tu pregunta... Ahora bien, en mi estudio es indiferente una variable como la llamada "Singularidad Tecnológica"... ¿Por qué? Muy simple: si estoy acertado, NO HAY TIEMPO... Es decir, o"reventamos" antes -y desconozco la forma, aunque puedo "intuirla"...- o se producirá ese escenario que planteas. De hecho, está programado que en el futuro CERCANO sean robots los que operen en los mercados financieros.

Respecto a la pregunta que haces a paketazo, me parece que el BCE piensa comprar deuda corporativa europea... No ves que lo tienen todo PLANIFICADO, pero claro la base sobre la que se sustenta es puro BARRO...

En fin, el tiempo nos irá aclarando las "dudas" que ahora podamos tener, aunque algunos cada vez lo tenemos más CLARO... Lo de Grecia ha servido para "aclararme" muchas cosas y ahora mi interés está situado en la Geopolítica...

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Jul 2015)

El platino lleva un año de debacle mucho mayor que la del oro.

Hace un año a 1500, hoy a 970.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2015)

Ya lo apuntamos ayer en este hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (24 Jul 2015)

Parece ke vuelven ha darle con nocturnidad, premeditación y alevosia:

Gold "Flash-Crashes" Again Amid Continued Commodity Liquidation As China Manufacturing Slumps To 15-Month Lows | Zero Hedge

Gold "Flash-Crashes" Again Amid Continued Commodity Liquidation As China Manufacturing Slumps To 15-Month Lows | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Todo a cien

Y sigue el "palo" en el Oro: hace escasos minutos a $1082,20, aunque a lo largo de la sesión asiática se ha ido hasta los $1076,20... De momento, seguid esperando, aunque en cualquier momento puede producirse un fuerte rebote, ya que la sobreventa es importante...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2015)

Artículo de Vicenç Navarro.
Nada que no sepamos pero bueno está bien insistir.

Dominio público » ¿Qué se intenta con los tratados mal llamados de libre comercio?


----------



## racional (24 Jul 2015)

Si es que la mayoria de foreros de este foro se merecen esta bajada y mas, se han tenido que comer toda su soberbia y egocentrismo, he visto muchos foreros aqui que se creian que solo tenian razon ellos, que el mundo se equivocaba y ellos eran los iluminados. Lo peor no es que ellos se hayan arruinado, es que tambien han arruinado a gente de su entorno, como famiares, amigos, etc. Esta bajada del oro ha provocado muchas rupturas sociales en el foro.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> Si es que la mayoria de foreros de este foro se merecen esta bajada y mas, se han tenido que comer toda su soberbia y egocentrismo, he visto muchos foreros aqui que se creian que solo tenian razon ellos, que el mundo se equivocaba y ellos eran los iluminados. Lo peor no es que ellos se hayan arruinado, es que tambien han arruinado a gente de su entorno, como famiares, amigos, etc. Esta bajada del oro ha provocado muchas rupturas sociales en el foro.



Hola racional.

Normalmente no respondo este tipo de comentarios, pero como usted a utilizado la palabra "todos", me esta incluyento.

Solo decirle lo feliz que estoy con esta bajada del oro porque es posiblemente la ultima ventanta que vamos a tener para comprar antes de que la devaluacion convierta sus papelitos de colores en eso... papelitos.

Por otro lado, no creo que sepa usted si los foreros de aqui incitan a sus familiars y amigos a comprar... asi que, no especule, y por favor, si tiene algo de orito, vendamelo, le pagare ahora mismo +3% del spot, y asi, usted dormira mas tranquilo... si es que tiene usted razon, cuando venga el invierno y no haya gas, siempre podra quemar esos papelitos... pero, sabe que? asumire el riesgo y voy a empezar a comprar los periodicos los domingos y no tirarlos.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## josema82 (24 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> .



Creo que te has equivocado de hilo, los "inversores" es tan en otra zona, aquí somos los que piensan en su jubilación, o que no te robe un señor con corbata, no creo que nadie que lea este hilo haya perdido un duro, y si es así, es que no ha pillado el concepto de lo que aquí se explica.

Porciento mi primera compra de oro fue en enero de 2014, pague 956€ por una onza, hoy me dan 970€ por lo mismo, quería salvaguardar lo poco que tengo, creo que lo estoy haciendo deputamadre, mi onza sigue pesando lo mismo, aunque la pesare otra vez a ver si ha engordado algo :XX:


----------



## efecto_dragui (24 Jul 2015)

racional dijo:


> Si es que la mayoria de foreros de este foro se merecen esta bajada y mas, se han tenido que comer toda su soberbia y egocentrismo, he visto muchos foreros aqui que se creian que solo tenian razon ellos, que el mundo se equivocaba y ellos eran los iluminados. Lo peor no es que ellos se hayan arruinado, es que tambien han arruinado a gente de su entorno, como famiares, amigos, etc. Esta bajada del oro ha provocado muchas rupturas sociales en el foro.



Al que tiene oro como seguro ante crisis monetario-financieras, no le preocupa demasiado la bajada del precio.

Solo el que lo compro para especular o sin saber en que se metia lo estara pasando mal...

De hecho, lo mejor que podría pasar es que nunca tuvieramos que utilizarlo, igual que otro tipo de seguros...::


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

# racional o mejor ¿"irracional"?: ¿Sabe Vd. leer? Ya no le pregunto si "reflexionar", eso ya le queda muy "lejano"... Le digo esto porque este hilo "metalero" es con TODA seguridad el que menos "proselitismo" ha intentado hacer respecto a los MPs. Es más, en el tiempo que llevamos por aquí, SIEMPRE hemos sido bastante BUENOS en intentar anticipar la Evolución del precio del Oro.

Y la prueba de que NO nos ha leído, vamos si es que sabe..., es que aquí ya se anticipó la actual caída e incluso nos "mojamos" hace tiempo hasta dónde podría llegar y en ello está.

Aquí, NADIE ha invitado a entrar en los MPs "físicos" para "especular" y SIEMPRE hemos dicho que para ese fin está el "papel" en sus diferentes variaciones. NO, estoy seguro de que en este hilo NADIE se ha arruinado y entre cosas, Sr. "iluminado", porque mire Vd. cuando nació el hilo, a cómo cotizaba el Oro y también el par EUR/USD... Es Vd, un simple "zanahorio"... Y ni puta idea sobre MPs y como "persona" deja Vd. mucho que desear, ya que yo NUNCA me alegraré de las "desgracias" ajenas, bueno matizo: menos cuando son BUSCADAS... ¿Está Vd. ahí? Me imagino que SÍ...

En fin, se ha equivocado Vd. de hilo y encima con una argumentación que se descalifica por sí sola... Nada, sigue Vd. sin "mejorar", a lo mejor en vez de antioxidantes habrá que "recetarle" ALGARROBAS, porque visto lo visto...
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Saludos.


----------



## Norske (24 Jul 2015)

Yo suelo seguir las opciones del ETF GLD y desde luego mucho miedo no hay para los vencimientos de septiembre y octubre. 

Ahora mismo las opciones ATM de ambos vencimientos presentan una volatilidad implicita alrededor del 17% para las call y del 17,5% para las put... no puede decirse que sea baja, pero tampoco que haya un gran miedo, al menos por ahora.

El índice CBOE Gold ETF Volatility Index (GVZ) después de unos días de no haber mostrado mucha reacción ante la bajada que se lleva produciendo en el oro desde hace un mes, ahora si que está acusando el incremento de pendiente de la bajada subiendo con fuerza, alrededor del nivel 19-20, pero lejos, por ahora, de otros momentos de pánico bajista donde se ha llegado a superar el nivel 30.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí en los últimos días...

- Are Gold Miners a Screaming Buy? -- The Motley Fool

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Jul 2015)

Deflation Is Winning

Más acerca de la ola deflacionaria que se viene.

Cada vez lo tengo más claro.
Dólar alto, materias primas bajan. Flujos financieros que vuelven al dólar que estaban invertidos en emergentes: mineras, energéticas, etc. Se retroalimentará y el dólar seguirá subiendo, y empezaran las quiebras y los impagos. Creo que no le queda mucho a un evento estilo 2008 con pánico y caídas en bolsas. 
No se si catalogar a los chinos como emergentes, pero sin duda es una de las causas de esto.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jul 2015)

Chris Wood says gold could visit $ 1000 level | Business Standard News

Fijaos en el ultimo comentario sobre China..

---------- Post added 24-jul-2015 at 17:17 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Deflation Is Winning
> 
> Más acerca de la ola deflacionaria que se viene.
> 
> ...



Lo veo como tu... lo decia en el comentario al senyor "irracional"... veo una ola deflacionaria inminente... bueno, hasta que puedan aguantarla artificialmente... quizas la virtualizacion del dinero a traves de una imposicion de dinero electronico pueda posponerlo...

---------- Post added 24-jul-2015 at 17:36 ----------

Corto articulo dolar / crudo / oro, en linea con lo comentado por ladrillofilo y otros conforeros recientemente... en particular

_'..Once the dollar continues its ascent, other areas of the market will be big losers like oil. Given gold's emotional swings and historic relationship with the dollar, it makes sense that gold will be a victim as well....'_

Parallels Between Oil In 2014 And Gold In 2015 - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2015)

que tenemos algo gordo cerca esta claro ,,, como de cerca ? 2015 , 2016 ,,,,, 2017 mas no .

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...nent-world-trade-slumps-most-financial-crisis

yo por lo pronto ando pidiendo pecios para meter algo mas en oro ,,, que servidor cree que no duraran mucho estos precios , si ya se , tendencias y tal , pero pájaro en mano,,,, se que me estoy sobreexponiendo en oro , pero es que no me fío de nada mas.

saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> que tenemos algo gordo cerca esta claro ,,, como de cerca ? 2015 , 2016 ,,,,, 2017 mas no .
> 
> World Trade Slumps By Most Since Financial Crisis | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Tengo la misma fea sensacion... no la tenia desde el 2005 y despues de haber vivido el corralito en Argentina... en aquella epoca me anticipe fenomenal ... ahora siento la misma angustia... asi que voy a volverme a fiar (que no fiat) de mi instinto...


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Jul 2015)

Buenas tardes,¿soy solo yo, que noto como bastante menos monedas de oro, en el mercado?
Quizas son neuras mías,no se...
Creo que aquí está cargando hasta racional,,,ops,quiero decir el apuntador...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, comentáis cosas que aquí en este hilo ya se ANTICIPARÓN hace tiempo... Realmente, a mí me "molesta" no ir "desencaminado", pero es lo que hay... A veces la experiencia en la Prospectiva sirve para algo... ¿No?

# timi: Esto va más allá del 2017... Por el "camino" pasarán muchas, demasiadas cosas, pero el "punto de inflexión" será el 2018 si los "recuentos" no andan equivocados. Bueno, Armstrong os da más "margen"...

¿Pájaro en mano? SÍ, por supuesto, pero dependerá de la exposición que cada cual quiera tener a los diferentes activos... Hoy ya estamos asistiendo a un interesante rebote en el Oro, pero la tendencia sigue siendo BAJISTA... Veremos qué pasa en Septiembre o, quizás, lo "adelanten" antes.

Sigo pensando que se deben priorizar: Despensa, Medicamentos, MPs (sobreponderando el Oro), Divisas "físicas" y aquí que cada cual "elija"... Y para quienes "entienden" más de los mercados, pues algunos ETFs inversos y unas acciones mineras y energéticas tampoco estarán de más, pero eso ya lo dejo al libre albedrío...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2015 at 20:23 ----------

# karlilatúnya: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Yo compré Oro no hace mucho, de manera que estoy a la "guai" para la próxima "parada" y que creo que se verá, pero todo dependerá de si las Bolsas se giran de "golpe", de momento están haciendo un "amago"...

NO, no creo que haya escasez de monedas de Oro... SIEMPRE que hay dinero hay oferta, aunque habrá un día que no será así.

No sé si el "irracional" está cargando, pero lo dudo y es que esa inquina contra el Oro tiene una posible "explicación": este "pollo" entró a precios altos y para ESPECULAR... En caso contrario, no se entiende su actitud, ya que si a mí no me gustan, por ejemplo, las "alcachofas" NO me paso por un sitio que gustan de ellas. Vamos, es que hay que ser poco "lúcido", por guardar las "formas"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Gurney (24 Jul 2015)

Sigo leyéndoos y aprendiendo.
Una duda, porqué algunas tiendas de oro físico no cambian precios, sino que siguen con el catálogo de semanas-meses anteriores? Actúan igual cuando el precio va hacia arriba?


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jul 2015)

Alguien de por aquí tenía en la firma un gráfico con el oro a 5000?

---------- Post added 24-jul-2015 at 22:24 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Quién estará comprando para hacer "subir" el oro así?
> 
> Sigue lateral bajista mientas no pase de 1150



Creo que si hay manos fuertes que están comprando son los mismos que vociferan en contra del oro para depreciarlo. ienso:


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Quién estará comprando para hacer "subir" el oro así?
> 
> Sigue lateral bajista mientas no pase de 1150



Ya comentábamos que la sobreventa era muy grande hace un par de días o tres. Nunca se suele encontrar el suelo, pero si que nos podemos aproximar relativamente bastante a él.

En una tendencia bajista de largo plazo, llega un día que se termina, y en el oro no va a ser de otro modo, más tarde o más temprano.

Pienso (y ya digo que suelo equivocarme mucho...sobre todo con las mujeres), que estamos viviendo un momento dulce para comprar metal con parte del excedente de nuestro ahorro. 

Tenemos un gap abierto en la zona de 1400$ que va a cerrar, y de eso estoy seguro, también pienso que veremos nuevos máximos en el oro y demás metales preciosos, pero hace falta paciencia y tiempo, y lo mejor para no desesperar, es comprar poco a poco, y siempre con dinero dedicado exclusivamente a ahorro de largo plazo (5 o 10 años vista mínimo), si luego las cosas se tuercen y hay que liquidar, pues mejor liquidar oro de manera rápida, que malvender una plaza de garaje o unas acciones o fondos.

Yo sigo sin ver esos precios que comentáis de 800$ o menos, por el gráfico que colgué el otro día seguimos dentro de un suelo semanal de largo plazo en tendencia bajista, pero los 800$ se van a poner muy duros de alcanzar con ese supuesto exceso de liquidez bancario (los bancos centrales os aseguro que a pesar de echar pestes hacia el oro no tienen dudas que a precio comprarán, a falta de alternativas seguras "deudas soberanas me dan la risa")

El iluminado que se ríe de los poseedores de oro, o de los que tienen en proyecto comprarlo en breve, pues nada, es una opinión como tantas. Yo solo le diré que diversifique su patrimonio, y no se cierre en banda a nada, pero que tampoco se obceque en demasía con nada.

En cuanto a quién está comprando oro que pregunta don *Chúpate esa*, pues yo mismo por ejemplo. Y más que compraré, pero creo que será más caro que mi última compra, aun que ojalá que no sea así, y nos dejen acumular un poquitín más por estas cotas.

Un saludo y buena entrada de fin de semana a todos.

Edito para decir que yo también he visto una bajada de oferta en el número de moneda "vieja", sobre todo de gallitos franceses, y 100 coronas austríacas ,que andan escasas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Jul 2015)

Fernando,yo donde solía comprar,que son varios sitios y "diferentes",no veo tanta cantidad de moneda "circulada" de oro,tu me entiendes...yo creo que a la chita callando la gente se está haciendo su despensa.
Un saludo amigo,siento no poder visitar más a menudo esta casa tan querida por mí,pero el día a día "presente" me pesa más de lo normal,lo dicho,saludos a todos y suerte con "lo nuestro".


----------



## Flip (24 Jul 2015)

como esta el foro de calentito


porque compro oro fisico, creo que esta sufiicientemente explicado, ademas de mi aficion numimastica compro oro como "inversion-seguro" estamos en un momento historico que nunca habriamos llegado a imaginar el experimento 
monetario al que estamos asisitiendo puede acabar muy mal

pero ya sabeis lo que opino , "luchamos " con fuerzas externas cuyo poder es infinito, los bancos centrales que ademas estan actuando de forma coordinada, con capacidad para manipular los mercados a su antojo, la sociedad aborregada y conformista que no se da cuenta de a donde vamos . Como siempre me pregunto ¿qui prodest? y ciertamente a nadie le interesa el colapso del sistema financiero por lo tanto el outcome mas farovable es que la accion coordinada de los manipuladores evite el desastre

como no podemos planificar inversiones a largo plazo en este entorno, lo mas razonable seria que analizaramos los problemas a corto plazo e ir viendo como se gestionan, se me ocurren varios temas :

FMI , no esta por la labor de incluir a China en El SDR... China esta vendiendo Threasuries , lo que no tiene sentido ya que vemos la tendencia del dolar , ademas la venta de Threasuries afecta a la curva de rentabilidad 
¿estara el moviento chino relacionado con la negativa del FMI? ¿Modo de presion? ¿cual serian los siguientes pasos de china? Nos daran mas pistas sobre la realidad del oro que poseen? ya sabeis que no me creo la ultima
actualizacion 

¿En caso de que no lo incluyan en el SDR podriamos tener un cisne negro?

Con respecto a USA .. la cuestion a corto esta en la subida de tipos :

¿Subiran los tipos en Septiembre ?

si suben los tipos sera por corto periodo y poco ¿Porque ? Los flujos de capital se moveran desde los BRICS a refugiarse en el dolar, lo que generara tensiones por la fuga de divisas y posiblemente devaluaciones 
por lo que la subida de tipos en en entorno economico actual no puede ir mas alla de 6 meses si no queremos ver fuego.... Entonces cuando USA recule y tengan que volver al modo QE .. ¿Se perdera la confianza en el sistema monetario?

¿Se generara una bubuja del Dolar? "The last Bubble"....

Sera interesante ver como vamos a gestionar estos pequeños baches en el camino la realidad es que esta todo cogido con pinzas 

yo mientras tanto comprare algo mas.. y a ver si acierto el timming con las mineras.. cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente con sus ahorros .. creo que lo primero que hay que aprender es que un dinero depositado 
en una cuenta bancaria es un pasivo...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Gurney: Normalmente, las tiendas más serias van actualizando sus precios y durante el transcurso de la jornada. Otras, son más "remolonas" y sucede lo que comentas, pero también las hay que venden a precios "absurdos" y con un sobre Spot exagerado... Es cuestión de fijarse y tener en cuenta una variable: el par EUR/USD.

# Bocanegra: Recuerdo haber visto esa "firma", no sé si en este hilo o/y en otros "semejantes", pero desde luego no se corresponde con ninguna de los colaboradores habituales... Por tanto, Vd. sabrá. Sin embargo, que estemos en "horas bajas" y que podamos estar así "X" tiempo, NO impide que esos $5000 se puedan ver en el futuro y para NADA es "descabellado", aunque ahora pueda parecer "Ciencia Ficción", pero tampoco sabemos de qué "escenario" podría darse... Aquí, el Oro "físico" NO lo vemos como "inversión", pero vamos que también eso podría venir de "cara", es decir sin buscarlo, ya me entiende...

# paketazo: Lo mejor es "entender" bien el producto, luego dedicarle un dinero del que se pueda prescindir y el tiempo es el que decidirá. ¿Quién está comprando ahora? Pues, en pura lógica son "pezqueñines" como podemos ser cualquiera de nosotros...

Respecto al "suelo", so pena que el "día" de las Bolsas esté llegando, pues NO me atrevo a pronosticarlo, aunque en mis comentarios más recientes me he inclinado por esos $1000, un poco arriba o abajo... En cualquier caso, el pasado año e incluso en éste, he podido comprar monedas de Oro más baratas que ahora mismo y eso ya es mucho teniendo en cuenta la caída que llevamos...

# karlilatúnya: Es posible que sea cierto lo que indicas sobre las "circuladas", pero en las "otras" me temo que NO... Yo, la verdad, no me puedo quejar y en una de mis últimas compras me hice con monedas de Oro "circuladas" y algunas con un plus numismatico añadido.

También has de tener en cuenta que este hilo es muy seguido e imagino que muchos de los que nos leen habrán optado por tener algo de esa "reliquia bárbara" y SIEMPRE he recomendado ese tipo de moneda. Bueno, ya lo sabes... Además, me consta que hay países donde el "pueblo llano" está entrando ahí, por ejemplo, EE.UU., Alemania y, por supuesto, los ya tradicionales asiáticos. Aquí, en España, en este tema todavía hay mucha "incultura"...

Espero, amigo, que las cosas te vayan bien y entiendo tu ausencia... Estamos en "temporada alta", ya sabes... Y cuando puedas, no hace falta recordarte que en NUESTRA casa SIEMPRE hay amigos con los que departir.

Y dejo esto...

- LA VERDAD SOBRE EL EURO QUE NO QUIEREN QUE CONOZCAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR quieren-que-conozcas/

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Bocanegra: Recuerdo haber visto esa "firma", no sé si en este hilo o/y en otros "semejantes", pero desde luego no se corresponde con ninguna de los colaboradores habituales... Por tanto, Vd. sabrá. Sin embargo, que estemos en "horas bajas" y que podamos estar así "X" tiempo, NO impide que esos $5000 se puedan ver en el futuro y para NADA es "descabellado", aunque ahora pueda parecer "Ciencia Ficción", pero tampoco sabemos de qué "escenario" podría darse... Aquí, el Oro "físico" NO lo vemos como "inversión", pero vamos que también eso podría venir de "cara", es decir sin buscarlo, ya me entiende...
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches, lo del gráfico era para saber en que se basaba o si lo comparaba con algo o no, se que lo ví durante mucho tiempo pero no recuerdo el forero que la llevaba.

Yo con mis pocos conocimientos no acertaría a dar una razón por la que ver el oro a esos precios salvo un cataclismo mundial. El que esté refugiado en oro cuando llegue lo que tenga que llegar le dará igual el precio, no?...creo. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Es que de producirse precios similares a esos $5000 nos encontraríamos con un mundo bastante "complicado" y es que yo NO creo en el retorno al Patrón Oro...

Efectivamente, los "seguros" y las "reservas de valor" están para lo que están... y el "precio" es lo de menos si te ayuda a salir o paliar el "atolladero", ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## syracusa (25 Jul 2015)

Como lo prometido es deuda aquí están las traducciones al castellano de los tres artículos de Dmitry Kalinichenko sobre el oro, Rusia, China y el desaguisado en el que está inmerso Occidente.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jul 2015)

syracusa dijo:


> Como lo prometido es deuda aquí están las traducciones al castellano de los tres artículos de Dmitry Kalinichenko sobre el oro, Rusia, China y el desaguisado en el que está inmerso Occidente.



Gracias por el trabajo *syracusa*, ya lo había leído, pero lo he vuelto a leer, y se hace más ameno, y sobre todo me permite discernir al trasfondo del artículo, que es bastante evidente, con algunas divagaciones del autor con las que yo personalmente no comulgo, pero que no alteran el resultado final de la idea central.

Una lectura recomendable para todo aquel que intente entender lo que puede estar pasando en los mercados de materias primas, y de divisas mundiales. Y digo puede, pues dentro de este "misterio", los datos reales se difuminan demasiado...¿compras de oro reales por los bancos centrales?...¿poder adquisitivo internacional real de Rusia tras el varapalo del petróleo?...¿alianza real China/Rusia?...¿bajada del petróleo orquestada, o simple realidad de un proceso recesivo inminente a nivel mundial?...en fin, buena lectura y buen trabajo. 

Gracias, y un saludo a todos.


----------



## amador (25 Jul 2015)

Dejo una "no muy buena" noticia.

Lo dice la ONU que no puede clasificarse como catastrofista, y no es muy bueno lo que afirma, por otro lado ya comentado por científicos, pero que lo alerte la ONU es porque ya es serio. 

Primero la NASA y ahora la ONU: el colapso de la civilización está cerca | Diario Ecologia


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es un buen trabajo, no cabe duda, pero tiene demasiados "claros oscuros"... Hay bastantes cosas que NO "concuerdan" y ya sabes a qué me refiero... De todas formas, esas mismas interrogantes que te has planteado, me las hice en su momento y tengo una opinión claramente contraria en muchos aspectos, por no decir en el "fondo"... En cualquier caso, agradecer a "syracusa" su traducción y posterior enlace al hilo.

Y os dejo lo siguiente...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...r-la-banca-sionista-y-sus-esclavos-politicos/

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (25 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Dejo una "no muy buena" noticia.
> 
> Lo dice la ONU que no puede clasificarse como catastrofista, y no es muy bueno lo que afirma, por otro lado ya comentado por científicos, pero que lo alerte la ONU es porque ya es serio.
> 
> Primero la NASA y ahora la ONU: el colapso de la civilización está cerca | Diario Ecologia



Pues mira lo que dice uno de los aspirantes a la candidatura republicana a presidente de los EEUU:



> Donald J. TrumpCuenta verificada ‏<s>@</s>realDonaldTrump
> 
> *The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive.*
> 
> 11:15 - 6 de nov. de 2012



Si no voy mal, creo que se ha reafirmado hace poco en esto en uno de los discursos que va dando por ahí. No se corta un pelo, los mexicanos están haciendo piñatas con su cabeza.

Edito: Parece que sus opciones a candidato son escasas.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Jul 2015)

Muy buenas a todos. Últimamente ando muy liado y aporto poco pero os sigo cuando puedo. Os dejo un aporte que no se si lo habéis puesto. Como siempre sois geniales y gracias por vuestros aportes y análisis.

Los Terroristas de la Deuda - Rankia


----------



## plastic_age (25 Jul 2015)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, plastic_age: Entiendo que eres nuevo por este hilo, ya que información sobre la que formulas la pregunta es bastante continúa y, además, ha habido amplios debates sobre ello... Hombre, todo NO lo sé, ni "ellos" TAMPOCO", pero bueno suelo acceder a bastante información interesante, aparte de determinados "vínculos" militares que mantengo. Resumiendo, algo sé...

NO, plastic_age, no es como dices... Eso ha cambiado YA, sino explica porqué no subió con la Crisis de Crimea/Ucrania, el conflicto de Siria, la "aparición" del EI, los problemas recientes con Grecia, etc., etc. Todo lo que te he remarcado, en otros tiempos, hubiera hecho subir el Oro como un "cohete"... 

Hoy la MANIPULACIÓN está presente en todos los mercados. ¿Alguien puede explicar el porqué de los niveles actuales en las Bolsas mundiales? Por "fundamentales" NO es...

El Oro y los otros MPs acabarán subiendo y MUCHO, pero antes puede pasar "X" tiempo y continuar el "via crucis" de los dos últimos años...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Hola Fernando, por lo visto eres el forero que más publica (y sabe) en este hilo, pero, porque no sé dónde encontrarlo, ¿me podrías indicar un link que me lleve a los debates sobre la III Guerra Mundial, o eso que dices, algo sé...pero no lo sueltas, con lo cual me quedo más en ascuas.
Si no es mucho pedir.
No soy del todo nuevo en el foro, lo que pasa es que un día me enfadé con un forero (o con varios), y luego he visto que por muy mal que me traten, más vale estar dentro que fuera.
Y si puede ser por qué crees que los MP subirán mucho dentro de dos años. (A ver si te va a pasar como a los Testigos de Jehová, que llevan unos 140 años predicando el fin del mundo, ojo, te lo digo de buena fe, hacia ti y hacia ellos)
Saludos.


----------



## DAVA (25 Jul 2015)

Leyendo hoy un articulo en "El Confidencial" sobre el oro me he encontrado con el de este hombre.Cuando leo cosas como estas ni merece la pena seguir leyendo el artículo porque pierden toda credibilidad sobre su conocimiento acerca del asunto.

"..._Aparte de lo surrealista del tema –aunque sin duda una estupenda idea comercial-, *lo primero que hace poco recomendable invertir en oro de forma física es que se paga IVA*. El más alto. Por algún motivo no se considera el oro un producto de primera necesidad. Puestos, hay formas mucho mejores de invertir en oro sin necesidad de ir cargado de lingotes."_

Cuando vea que venden oro en los hoteles, venda. Blogs de Telón de Fondo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Hombre, si nos basamos en "datos", pues SÍ, soy el forero del hilo que más aporta a éste en el aspecto informativo, aunque afortunadamente cada vez en menos proporción... En cuanto al "saber" ya discrepo, pues en este hilo SIEMPRE ha habido gente con un gran nivel cultural e intelectual, por tanto yo soy uno más y entiende que este es un "proyecto" colectivo.

Mira, links sobre esa "Tercera Guerra Mundial" tienes los que quieras en EE.UU. e incluso aquí en España, pero apenas los leo y me baso más en la información que me envían o que podamos intercambiar diferentes amigos de distintas partes del mundo... Evidentemente, tú te refieres a mi estudio particular y del que, de tanto en tanto, suelto algunas "perlas", pero no voy a contar gran cosa, ya que es estrictamente personal, es decir para "mí" y lo puedes considerar un simple desafío intelectual que mantengo conmigo mismo. Si quisiera "pasta" ya habría aceptado la oferta para comercializarlo... pero es que sería ilógico, puesto que es un trabajo que NO finaliza hasta el año 2020 y entonces veré si he estado "acertado", me he "acercado" más o menos o, sencillamente, he perdido mi tiempo...

Me refería a que eras nuevo en el hilo, no en el foro, ya que en tu fecha de ingreso ya queda claro. Bueno, desencuentros en este foro son bastante normales, pero porque los administradores NO han querido ACOTAR lo que en otros foros es OBLIGATORIO. Afortunadamente, en este hilo suelen haber muy pocos y es bastante tranquilo... Por regla general, aquí la gente lee lo que se aporta y, si lo consideran oportuno, opinan, pero vamos solemos tener una labor divulgativa y "alternativa" a otros medios más "oficialistas".

No me has leído bien: NO digo que los MPs vayan a subir mucho en dos años, sino que hago referencia a ese período bajista que llevamos... pero SÍ que veo precios elevados en el Oro, pero porque el mundo tiende a EMPEORAR y en todos los aspectos... Históricamente, cuando se producen colapsos o situaciones de NO retorno, el Oro SIEMPRE ha sido el "faro" en cuanto a lo que se considera "VALOR"...

Tampoco predico ningún "Fin del Mundo", pero SÍ creo que habrá un "cambio" profundo en el mundo y en no muchos años. Mira, plastic_age, llevo toda una vida estudiando la Historia de Roma y, en su momento, cuando leí el contexto de la época y los siglos siguientes, pues no tuve ningún problema en relacionar el Apocalipsis de San Juan con aquellos tiempos y, sin embargo, hoy se utiliza como un adelanto del "Fin del Mundo"... Realmente, NO existe un momento histórico en el que no se le pudiera ubicar y, en cambio, seguimos por aquí. Así que...

# Rattus: No estás muy al día en relación a Donald Trump y ahora mismo anda en sus horas más bajas dentro del Partido Republicano... La semana pasada, es posible que él mismo se "sentenciará" cuando hizo unas poco "diplomáticas" afirmaciones en relación a una figura tan popular entre los republicanos como es la de John McCain.

En estos momentos, creo que incluso Trump está meditando presentarse como independiente y que mermaría mucho al Partido Republicano. Ahora mismo, quienes mejor están posicionados son Jeb Bush (xD...) y Scott Walker.

Y dejo esto:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL PESO SE HUNDE ¿QUÃ‰ DEBEN HACER HACIENDA Y BANXICO?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jul 2015)

Hace algún tiempo ya inserte algún link sobre estos hilos conspiranoicos...¿ que opina Ud. Don Fernando ?...puede ser un poco sensacionalista, pero los autores de estos hilos se les ve muy documentados...también se equivocan, pero lo más preocupante es que a pesar de ello, destilan mucha seguridad y no ceden ante sus errores...:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...final-by-grecox-1-parte-291.html#post14693800

en este primero hablan del acercamiento de la III WW a través de pasajes Biblícos...:|

En este otro, intentar predecir el futuro basándose en la Astrologia...aunque a veces discrepo, estos foreros me merecen bastante respeto...:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/575457-no-sera-octubre-noviembre.html

sé, que me desvio del tema principal, pero veo que es una manera de enriquecerlo y que la gente este lo más informada posible...8:


----------



## paketazo (25 Jul 2015)

DAVA dijo:


> Leyendo hoy un articulo en "El Confidencial" sobre el oro me he encontrado con el de este hombre.Cuando leo cosas como estas ni merece la pena seguir leyendo el artículo porque pierden toda credibilidad sobre su conocimiento acerca del asunto.
> 
> "..._Aparte de lo surrealista del tema –aunque sin duda una estupenda idea comercial-, *lo primero que hace poco recomendable invertir en oro de forma física es que se paga IVA*. El más alto. Por algún motivo no se considera el oro un producto de primera necesidad. Puestos, hay formas mucho mejores de invertir en oro sin necesidad de ir cargado de lingotes."_
> 
> Cuando vea que venden oro en los hoteles, venda. Blogs de Telón de Fondo



*DAVA* cuando un articulista dice en repetidas ocasiones: "ya advertí"..."ya dije"..."pronostiqué", y todas esas tonterías que caracterizan a un prepotente, se puede seguir leyendo, pero no hacer demasiado caso.

Cuando escribía en varios medios, jamás, y repito, jamás usé mi opinión personal para jactarme de lo que sabía, entendía o de mi gran dominio de un tema. Solo me centraba en lo que era tangible y lo exponía, sin dar opiniones personales al respecto, pues el lector ha de hacerse la suya propia.

Para verter opiniones personales están los foros, y para que te las rebatan, o te digan lo prepotente que eres, o lo tonto, o lo listo...

Este hombre habla de los 1000$ ahora que ya estamos a un 8% de ellos...que lo hubiera echo a 1800$ Oz...o que diga que el S&P en 2 años y medio va a estar en los 1200 puntos, o cosas así.

Oro con IVA, y en boca de todos...dice el articulista.

Yo en mi entorno no escucho a nadie, repito *a nadie* hablar de oro, ni onzas, ni plata, ni saben como cotiza, ni dónde comprarlo (salvo joyas y similares), pero bullion, no tienen ni idea. Y lo del IVA...pues quizá se confundió con la plata (aún que lo dudo)

Internet es un nido de sabiduría y de ignorancia casi por igual...nuestra labor es averiguar de que lado está cada cosa.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: NO, no suelo leer esos hilos... En el de Grecox lo hice en cierta ocasión y me pareció "excesivo", aparte de que he leído cosas semejantes en medios americanos, vamos que por allá esto es de lo más "popular"...

Quiero diferenciar los trabajos de Armstrong y el mío de estos más "sensacionalistas". Nosotros usamos modelos matemáticos e históricos, equivocados o no, pero hablamos de otra cosa y muy distinta...

En el pasado, ya hace muchos años, me dediqué profesionalmente a determinados temas esotéricos y tengo mi opinión sobre ellos... De hecho, algunos de mis postulados de aquella época fueron, posteriormente, aceptados mundialmente. No es por echarme "flores", pero tampoco fui el innovador, aunque SÍ en España... En cualquier caso, cuando toco esos temas es de forma individual y algún "escarceo" he hecho por aquí cuando debatía con el forero sukumvir... Uno de los más "puestos" en todos los niveles que he conocido por este foro.

# paketazo: Una cosa es escribir en determinados ámbitos, ya sean profesionales o no, donde lo que manda es la exposición y la argumentación, pero otra cosa es un foro y aunque quede "feo", cuando uno sabe de lo que habla se cae en la "trampa" o NO de la "prepotencia"... Te voy a dar un simple ejemplo: para "batirme" a mí en Historia de Roma hay que ser muy bueno, pero evidentemente si busco "contraparte" adecuada la voy a encontrar seguro en foros de Historia. Todo, y tú lo sabes, es "moldeable"... dependerá de las "circunstancias", del "nivel", etc. Luego, cada uno es como es, para bien y para mal. A mí, por ejemplo, NUNCA me ha preocupado caer bien y, sin embargo, en mi entorno estoy muy bien considerado.

Desgraciadamente, cada vez estoy más desengañado de la supuesta "Sabiduría" de Internet, que por supuesto la hay, pero también te encuentras con cada cosa... Por tanto, sigo prefiriendo la lectura del "papel", sobre todo en Historia.

Pues es verdad que la gente habla poco del Oro, pero yo SÍ que oigo algo de tanto en tanto e imagino que dependerá del círculo en que nos movamos, pero últimamente hay amigos que me preguntan al respecto, algo para mí bastante inusual...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jul 2015)

Toda opinión constructiva, aunque no hable del oro, personalmente, la veo bienvenida...


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2015)

en mi entorno tampoco se habla de oro o plata ,,, normal , llevan décadas ninguneando su valor , y adiestrando a las masas para que la gente asuma que es una reliquia bárbara (Keynes style ) , pero la realidad es que es una de las mejores formas de atesoramiento , siempre a largo plazo , y siempre utilizando dinero que no se va a necesitar en un tiempo. Ya solo por eso es recomendable tener algo de físico , pero es que además es lo que comenta Fernando , en tiempos convulsos , como parece que tendremos pronto , puede significar la diferencia entre malvivir o morir.
ya lo he comentado otras veces , antes de comprar oro , aprendí a producir mis propios alimentos , tratar los excedentes que produzco y gestionar lo que toda la vida se ha hecho en casa de buen vecino,,,, una despensa ,,,, no por la 3ww , el fin del mundo y toda esa mierda,,,, simplemente porque es bueno para los míos y para mi , si se dispone de una simple maceta , nunca es tarde para aprender a plantar una tomatera ,,, si se compran productos de temporada y se aprende a conservarlos , el ahorro es importante y si se compra con cabeza , mirando ofertas y productos de temporada , se puede organizar en casa una despensa , como siempre habían organizado nuestros abuelos.
me voy al huerto un rato , que estos días con las temperaturas que tenemos y las lluvias , es ideal para la proliferación del mildiu en las tomateras , y es mejor prevenir que curar ,,,, como en todas las facetas de la vida.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jul 2015)

Yo reconozco, ya lo he dicho varias veces, que al principio me indigne al ver que su precio no correspondia a su valor....en cambio ahora creo que puede ser mi futuro Plán de Jubilación a 20-25 años...8:


----------



## amador (25 Jul 2015)

A pesar del oscuro panorama financiero yo no me considero catastrofista y creo que la ciencia nos acabará ayudando a resolver algunos de los problemas de la humanidad.

Aquí un ejemplo sobre la minería. 

Asteroid Mining Company Planetary Resources Launches Its First Prototype Spacecraft | IFLScience


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2015)

hablando de minería ,,,,

Minera Anglo American anuncia un recorte de efectivos de 6.000 personas | Revista Minería Chile


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# El hombre dubitativo: Cuando uno entra en el mundo de los MPs "físicos" ha de cambiar el "chip"... Mira, una de las cosas "positivas" -para mí...- del Oro es que me resulta indiferente si sube o baja. Te aseguro que NUNCA me ha pasado lo mismo con otros activos y, quizás, eso sea debido a que tengo claro el concepto de que es ATESORAR...

# amador: Ser negativo y ser realista son dos cosas diferentes... Dicho esto, te aseguro que yo intento vivir bastante bien el día por día, por aquello de que si vienen mal dadas que me quiten lo "bailao"...

# timi: La noticia que enlazas es mala y espera a las que le seguirán... La verdad, tiene mala "pinta", así que ya veremos qué pasa...

Y dejo esto...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Jul 2015)

Al hilo de los ultimos posts:

What's behind the falling prices of oil, gold and copper - SentinelSource.com: Business News

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-jul-2015 at 19:15 ----------

Otro interesante analisis que recomiendo que leais:

$1.99 per pound Filet Mignon ...and War!


----------



## Flip (25 Jul 2015)

Solo un apunte sobre la plata 

Mucha gente que lee no se da cuenta de la oportunidad que tiene delante 

año 2014 reservas mundiales 530.000tn Minado anual 26.000 tn quedan menos de 20 años de plata ( la industria consume el 70% y intenta buscar alternativas)

http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/silver/mcs-2015-silve.pdf

ahora las estadísticas son para quien se las crea mucha reservas de plata me parece que 
se han descubierto si en el 2010 las reservas eran de 400.000 tn

http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/silver/mcs-2010-silve.pdf

en cualquier caso ir calculando que para el 202X no creo que podamos comprar ni una onza .. ya veremos que leyes inventan los amigos de lo ajeno "gobiernos" para sacarnos la plata


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches,

El juego del "Europoly" sigue su curso, parece que al final el BCE (una entidad PRIVADA) se va a quedar con todos los bienes públicos de las naciones de la zona euro, creo que primero se quedarán con los avales de 50mil millones de € de Grecia (que serán? algunos servicios públicos y/o algunas islas?) y los explotarán sin haber dado nada a cambio (eso de convertir ceros y unos en "dinero" cualquiera con un ordenador lo hace (otra cosa son los enchufes y el poder, está claro).

No está lejano el día en que paguemos por todo, pero esa vez no habrá eso del "estado de bienestar" para justificarlo, nos cobrarán por todo sin recibir nada a cambio, como el esclavo que desde que amanece hasta que anochece trabaja sin parar y tan sólo recibe bienes para subsistir.

Nuestros hijos y los hijos de nuestros hijos vivirán una esclavitud encubierta y jamás sabrán lo que fué una sanidad publica, una jubilación, un contrato indefinido, entre otras cosas...

*Alemania valora dotar a la zona euro de presupuesto propio e impuestos adicionales*


Spoiler



Alemania está dispuesta a discutir la creación de un ministro de Finanzas de la zona euro que manejaría un presupuesto propio y recaudaría impuestos adicionales, anunció el sábado la revista alemana Der Spiegel.

El mes pasado, el presidente de la Comisión Europea, Jean-Claude Juncker, presentó una visión para un control conjunto más estricto de las economías del bloque, incluyendo un tesoro común para la zona euro.

El ministro de Finanzas alemán, Wolfgang Schaeuble, está abierto a la idea de transferir "recursos financieros sustanciales" desde sus ingresos tributarios a un presupuesto separado de la unión monetaria, dijeron a la revista fuentes en el Ministerio.

Una opción podría ser que los 19 países miembros de la zona euro pudieran traspasar partes de sus ingresos nacionales desde sus impuestos por renta y por valor agregado a tal presupuesto de la zona euro, afirma la revista.

*Un 'impuesto euro'*

El ministro de Finanzas de la zona euro además podría tener la facultad de aplicar un sobrecargo en impuestos, lo que equivaldría a la creación de un "impuesto euro", agregó.

"Estamos listos para discutir seriamente esos temas", dijo la revista citando a una fuente del Ministerio de Finanzas alemán.

Una portavoz de Schaeuble no quiso confirmar ni negó la información, diciendo que la discusión sobre la creación de tal capacidad fiscal independiente para la zona euro acababa de comenzar.

"Los elementos individuales en discusión tienen que verse dentro de un contexto general y además requerirían cambios a los tratados europeos", dijo la portavoz.

"Al respecto, las conversaciones sobre un 'impuesto euro' son completamente equívocas".

Elmar Brok, legislador del Parlamento Europeo y miembro de la Unión Demócrata Cristiana de Alemania al que también pertenece la canciller Angela Merkel, dijo a la revista: "La zona euro tiene que pensar acerca de un impuesto propio".

En un reporte emitido en cooperación con el Banco Central Europeo y otras instituciones de la UE, el mes pasado Juncker propuso más ayuda para Estados en problemas, combinada con una disciplina más estricta para los países que incumplan las metas fiscales.

El recomendaba medidas de "arreglos rápidos" que podrían introducirse en los próximos dos años, como establecer un sistema de seguro de depósitos bancarios común y promover la competitividad, además de ideas de largo plazo como un tesoro común para la zona euro.



Es surrealista, ahora deberemos dar tributo y derecho de pernada a un ente privado, el cual decidirá quién vive y quién muere, antes al menos teníamos un Rey y señores feudales que vivían en nuestro territorio y si el pueblo se iba a la mierda, ellos sufrían la misma suerte que el pueblo, pero ahora, un grupo de gente que dirige un ente desde un paraíso (y también fiscal), podrá perfectamente sacrificar la zona que le sea conveniente llevando consigo a las personas que habitan ahí.

Quizás no suceda en esta generación ni en la siguiente, pero el camino está trazado y no hay marcha atrás.

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-jul-2015 at 22:55 ----------

Respecto al tema de que se hable de los MP's en nuestros respectivos entornos, que he de decir, tampoco en el mío se habla, pero una cosa os digo (y lo hago desde la experiencia), más vale que no se hable, porque si se llega a hablar de los MP's, créanme será la hostia, porque una vez que se ponga en la mira de la gente de a pie, todo mundo irá a por ellos, no habrá joya de la abuela que se salve, se hará lo que sea con tal de tenerlos.

Mejor estar como estamos.


----------



## plastic_age (25 Jul 2015)

Buenas noches.
Muchas gracias a todos, que hacen que éste sea un hilo tranquilo y lleno de aportaciones buenas.
El oro no paga IVA a partir, creo, de 900 milésimas, ningún tipo de IVA, ni alto ni bajo, y si no, que se lo pregunten a quien han comprado oro físico, y lo tiene en casa como reliquia.
Reliquia es para Keynes el oro pues no puedes imprimir lo que quieras, hay el que hay. Y Keynes quería que hubieran muchos papeles, mucho gasto público y por tanto, engrasar la economía. Algo de razón tiene, pero el fantasma de la inflación llega pronto.
Fernando, agradezco tu humildad, es una forma de ser que me cae bien, creo que a casi todos. Los que tenemos mucho que agradecerte. Tener 24.124 gracias lo dice todo.
Si puede ser, indícanos algún link a eso que prevees para 2020. Yo sólo puedo decir que cada vez somos más personas en el mundo y el oro es muy finito. La plata también, pero menos. Pero la plata tiene aplicaciones industriales; el oro tiene la función (que no es poca) de respaldar unos papeles, pero, qué voy a deciros que no sepáis.
Y muchas gracias al hombre dubitativo, que no ha tenido dudas en ofrecerme unos links para hacer boca.
Buen rollo y buen hilo, donde no han faltado problemas con algún anti MP, pero en general da gusto estar aquí y compartir lo necesario y lo absoluto.


----------



## amador (26 Jul 2015)

Hola Flip,

Yo también me había fijado que en esa web del gobierno USA sobre minería las reservas que se reportan iban aumentando cada año en vez de disminuir. Pero tampoco es seguro que sea manipulación, pueden ser nuevos yacimientos que se descubren. Hay que pensar que la tecnología de exploración mejora día a día y quizá esa previsión de fin de reservas para el 2020 se vaya retrasando algunos años más. Lo que parece claro que habrá un fin de las reservas y no hay todavía sustitutos para todas sus aplicaciones industriales. Pero tampoco me jugaria toda la pasta al 2020, ¿no? ... o igual si ;-)

A mi la plata me gusta. Lástima lo del IVA ...

Pregunta:

Si una SL atesora plata en su patrimonio, ¿se puede compensar el IVA en su declaración trimestral ?





Flip dijo:


> Solo un apunte sobre la plata
> 
> Mucha gente que lee no se da cuenta de la oportunidad que tiene delante
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas madrugadas: Excelentes aportaciones las que he leído y alguna que tendré que dejar para mañana o cuando pueda... Ahora ando fatal de tiempo, ya que estoy enfrascado en un estudio personal de Historia.

# Flip: Creo que sabes que yo soy uno de los que postulan un posible Peak en la Plata y eso no quiere decir que vaya a desaparecer del todo, sino que al haber mucha menos, habrá que encontrar más yacimientos y que, lógicamente, presentarán muchas complicaciones para su extracción, como por ejemplo profundizar más y mayores costes de todo tipo. Pienso que la Plata, como otros MPs (Oro, Platino, Paladio...) acabarán reflejando un valor que ahora nos podría parecer "irreal" y, por eso mismo, no voy a dar "precios objetivos". Sin embargo, si de algo puedo "presumir" es de ser "platero", luego "algo" tengo de ésta, y cuando hace escasos años llegó al entorno de los $50 no vendí NADA...

Bueno, Flip, "idiotas" NO somos, así que cuando los "Gobiernos" quieran hacer un "pensamiento", quizás muchos ya lo habremos hecho también, es decir intentar el "timing", de manera que antes se consiga "intercambiar" por otros Bienes Tangibles. Y es que esas cosas se ven venir...

# plastic_age: Por MP ya te he respondido alguna cuestión de las que planteas. Y aquí NO solemos tener grandes "líos", pero haberlos los ha habido... aunque SIEMPRE han salido "trasquilados". La verdad, es que han sido muy pocos teniendo en cuenta las páginas que ya lleva esto. Es más, hay "anti-metaleros" que hoy ya no lo son y alguno hasta suele escribir en el hilo. Quizás, es nuestra forma de hacer, de no "vender" un producto ni prometer el "Paraíso", simplemente los conocimientos adquiridos más la "intuición" nos avisan de que pueden venir grandes problemas y que nos pueden robar ya no la "camisa", sino todo aquello que sirve para comprarla, es decir las "pelas" que podamos tener dentro del puto Sistema financiero. Ya nos gustaría a muchos NO tener esas "percepciones", pero claro cuando ves datos y contrastas... te das cuenta de que te están MINTIENDO y que esto cada vez se parece más a un portaaviones a la deriva... Por tanto, tratamos se anticiparnos y salvar lo buenamente "salvable", ya que todo va a ser imposible, sino al tiempo...

Quiero hacer un pequeño inciso y es que "racional" no tiene mala acogida en el hilo... Es que resulta hasta "simpático", de manera que le damos algunas "yoyas" irónicas, pero sin "mala leche"... Creo que ya se comprueba en las respuestas que recibe y ya te digo que este hilo es "diferente" en relación a otros del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2015)

lo largamente hablado por aquí , nada nuevo , pero dejo este link

Deflation Is Winning

buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: Te me has adelantado... Ese artículo lo he leído esta madrugada y es muy bueno, así que recomiendo su lectura.

Por mi parte, dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Reflexiones sobre Europa (II)

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2015)

es muy bueno , Fernando ,,, y también es recomendable escuchar este programa de ED , mientras regaba en el huerto me ha acompañado ,,

Materias primas, economía colaborativa y empleo - Economía Directa 25-7-2015 en mp3 (25/07 a las 10:13:47) 01:17:05 5308750 - iVoox


sobretodo la primera parte , después ya divagan un poco.

y los enlaces de ayer de Flip para tener mucho en cuenta

saludos a todos , a por ellos que son pocos y cobardes ,,,,


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2015)

Buen artículo el que aporta *timi* sobre deflación. Claro y explicado, basado en la evolución de los acontecimientos, y en la evidencia.

Después de todo, resulta extraño para un economista, o una persona que entienda algo de ecuaciones, que a nivel global, la masa monetaria "en teoría" se esté ampliando a ritmos nunca vistos antes, y sin embargo, los precios están contraídos, sobre todo precios de "bienes normales e inferiores", que son los que deberían impulsar una moderada inflación como mínimo.

Destaco el gráfico del cobre que aporta el articulista, y que hace unos meses vimos por aquí. El cobre a diferencia de los metales preciosos, es un elemento bastante fundamental en cualquier industria creciente (la plata también, pero en menores volúmenes comparados al cobre), entendamos que la demanda de cobre se ha visto afectada por la fibra óptica y otras nuevas tecnologías, sin embargo es un pilar básico de la economía, como lo es el petróleo, gas, hierro...

Si estos productos están implosionando, hay una realidad que no nos cuentan, y que es lógica, no hay demanda, o esta es muy débil. Si las bolsas anticipan lo "que vendrá", sinceramente hay algo que no encaja desde hace muchos meses. Si el petróleo estuviera a 100$, el cobre a 4$ y la bolsa a precios actuales, todo encajaría de algún modo, y el dinero de las QE, estaría derivándose a la economía real...*pero esto no está sucediendo, y el desenlace es incierto*

En cuanto al enlace que aporta *Fernando*, históricamente, nos han inculcado que Alemania es un país "imperialista", y ahora, quizá asesorada por los amigos USAnos, han descubierto la manera de lograr la pleitesía europea que pretendieron mediante la fuerza bruta durante las grandes guerras. La manera no es otra que la "extorsión mafiosa" económica, y por desgracia, todos la sufrimos de algún modo.

El BCE, es un arma de destrucción masiva al servicio casi exclusivo de Alemania, y directamente vinculado a la FED. En esto los británicos anduvieron "listos" a la hora de acogerse a los beneficios de una UE en plan "farsa", pero rehusando pasar por el aro de una prepotente Alemania. Pienso que si los británicos hubieran jugado la baza de aceptar una moneda única, sería una lucha de poder en el seno de la UE, pues le plantarían cara a la cúpula del BCE, y quizá las cosas irían mejor, o la UE, ya no existiría, al menos en cuanto a unificación monetaria, que tras los lustros, ha demostrado que ha llevado a los países con una moneda más devaluada al borde de su colapso...y esto acabará mal, Grecia es la cabeza de "turco" y una oportunidad para ir tomando nota, ya que el problema griego, sigue ahí, y en próximas elecciones (las veo anticipadas en pocos meses), puede buscar una ruptura definitiva con el €, que le pesa como una losa insostenible.

edito para dar una opinión respecto lo que pregunta *amador* sobre IVA, plata y S.L.

Si te dedicas a la compra venta de metales, tipo joyería, o empresa de numismática, oro de inversión, antigüedades y similares, no tendrás problema en repercutir el IVA, ahora bien, si eres un carpintero y te pones a comprar plata, y luego pretendes desgravar ese IVA sin justificar la compra como necesaria para el desarrollo de tus actividades, presupongo que no colará. Vamos, no tendría demasiado sentido creo yo. 

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2015)

¿Alguien tiene acceso a la segunda parte del artículo que ha enlazado timi?
Gracias de antemano.

Assume The Crash Position | Peak Prosperity


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Muchas gracias a todos, que hacen que éste sea un hilo tranquilo y lleno de aportaciones buenas.
> El oro no paga IVA a partir, creo, de 900 milésimas, ningún tipo de IVA, ni alto ni bajo, y si no, que se lo pregunten a quien han comprado oro físico, y lo tiene en casa como reliquia.
> Reliquia es para Keynes el oro pues no puedes imprimir lo que quieras, hay el que hay. Y Keynes quería que hubieran muchos papeles, mucho gasto público y por tanto, engrasar la economía. Algo de razón tiene, pero el fantasma de la inflación llega pronto.
> ...




Me alegro...aquí se esta para ayudar en lo que se pueda...


----------



## amador (26 Jul 2015)

Sobre manipulación de los mass media en Españistán ...

Soraya asegura a Mariano Rajoy que


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2015)

Interesantes declaraciones, por activa y por pasiva, de Bernard Lietaer, uno de los "arquitectos" del euro.
(transcripción en inglés y audio de la entrevista)

No reason why Greece could not have two currencies - a euro architect ” RT Op-Edge




Aquí una traducción al español de parte de lo que dice en inglés pero no recoge lo que contesta a las primeras preguntas del entrevistador.

Bernard Lietaer: “No hay razón por la que Grecia no pueda tener dos monedas” | IMS

Transcribo la primera pregunta, que no aparece en el texto en español.

Entrevistrador
_¿Qué es lo que no funciona con el euro?_

Lietaer
_Bueno, no sólo cambiamos de moneda [euro] sino que cambiamos las reglas sobre las relaciones entre los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos y esto no hacía parte de lo estipulado inicialmente. Esto fue añadido posteriormente, en el lanzamiento final del euro, y fue incoporado en leyes y tratados .../..._


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2015)

Vi la entrevista a Bernard Lietaer en Russia Today. Fue este senyor el que me abrio los ojos a lo que sucedia cuando lei su libro el future del dinero alla por el 2004, y es lo que me hizo anticipar al 2008.

Estamos ante una tirania monetaria manipulada por unos pocos que nos conduce a un camino deflacionario inminente.

Si podeis leer el libro de Lietaer, juega con unos escenarios hipoteticos muy interesantes para el futuro... todavia recuerdo uno de ellos: el ultimo dia del ultimo Primer Ministro ingles (despues de el, las multinacionales tomaban el control)... solo escenarios hipoteticos, pero bastante bien sustentados... Os lo recomiendo, muy ameno.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2015)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene acceso a la segunda parte del artículo que ha enlazado timi?
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Assume The Crash Position | Peak Prosperity



Hola, frisch: Creo que es accesible para los suscriptores de pago...

Y, desde luego, estamos viviendo un auténtico Matrix y es que hay cosas que son INCOMPRENSIBLES... ¿O NO? Me parece que el amigo karlilatúnya tenía mucha razón cuando indicaba que algunos estaban llenando la "despensa" y, evidentemente, la "otra"...

- Financial Time Bombs Push Gold Eagles Sales To Record High : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## amador (26 Jul 2015)

Pronósticos euro / dólar

¿Habrá paridad euro-dólar en los próximos meses? Más de uno apuesta a que sí. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2015)

Hola a todos,

a modo informativo, y perdon si se desvia del hilo, a partir del 1 de agosto en UAE se acaba el chollo de la gasolina subsidiada, la van a dejar "flotar". Ahora mismo la gasoline esta a 1,7 dirhams el litro (1 euro = 4,1 dhs) y se espera que tras la liberalizacion suba un 50%.

Aunque lo han explicado con el tema de reducir emisiones, concienciar (aqui las familias locales tienen 2-3 coches de gran cilindrada que consumen mucho), lo cierto es que esta relacionado con el break even fiscal basado fundamentalmente en el ingreso petrolero. UAE tiene uno de los mas bajos (86 $/bl en promedio off-shore y on-shore) y solo Qatar esta por debajo, pero aun asi, a los precios actuales, el desequilibrio fiscal es evidente. Asi que esta es una primera medida de algunas que vendran. No se esperan precios cercanos a los 100 $/bl en los proximos meses (simplemente, no hay demanda suficiente).

Se aproximan tiempos interesantes por los GCC. 

Saludos y disculpad si se sale del hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: NO, lo que nos comentas no se sale del hilo, ni mucho menos... Esto ya es más bien un "think thank", como lo calificó en su momento Bucanero, y el Oro es una simple "excusa" que enlaza con muchas de las cosas que suceden a nuestro alrededor. Por consiguiente, JohnGalt, tus comentarios siempre son bienvenidos y más cuando proceden de alguien que vive en una zona "caliente" o estratégica...

Me ha parecido muy interesante el comentario de paketazo y le diré que en este hilo, creo que allá por los meses previos a la Primavera del pasado año, "menda lerenda" ya "predijo" lo que iba a suceder en las Divisas y las Materias Primas. Es más, tuvimos un interesante y amplio debate sobre este tema... recuerdo especialmente a un conforero -que ya no escribe aquí- y que andaba bastante bien en estas materias: me refiero a atom ant... Quiero decir con esto que la Prospectiva "funciona" y lo único que no podemos interpretar el "timing" correcto, pero vamos que cuando apunta "indicios" NO suele equivocarse.

Mira, paketazo, para "complementar" el artículo aportado por timi y tu acertado comentario, os dejo esto...

- http://etfdailynews.com/2015/07/23/...eaming-that-the-next-economic-crisis-is-here/

Y algunos vendiendo la "moto" de que esto va "viento en popa"... Cuando, si fueran unos buenos gobernantes, ya estarían tomando medidas para paliar la HOSTIA que viene... Esto va a acabar muy MAL, pero porque ya no hay buenos capitanes para navegar y que, además, sepan evitar las "colisiones"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2015)

gracias Fernando , otro gran articulo ,,,, la mejor forma de ocultar un elefante en las ramblas , es llenar las ramblas de elefantes ,,, es lo que están haciendo con el precio del oro , inundarnos de buenas noticias , que justifican la bajada del oro , pero las buenas noticias no pueden durar para siempre , o lo que es peor , no podrán ocultar las malas noticias mucho tiempo mas. China será el detonante
No solo los mercados financieros chinos están perdiendo credibilidad , se esta perdiendo la credibilidad i la CONFIANZA en el sistema económico mundial , y teniendo en cuenta que este se vasa en CONFIANZA , los malos augurios se van a confirmar y el 2008 será un entrenamiento ,,, cuando?


----------



## Recaudador (26 Jul 2015)

buenas,dejo esto.
El precio de las materias primas cae en picado… como antes de la Ãºltima crisis | Periodismo Alternativo
un saludo.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Jul 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> El juego del "Europoly" sigue su curso, parece que al final el BCE (una entidad PRIVADA) se va a quedar con todos los bienes públicos de las naciones de la zona euro, creo que primero se quedarán con los avales de 50mil millones de € de Grecia (que serán? algunos servicios públicos y/o algunas islas?) y los explotarán sin haber dado nada a cambio (eso de convertir ceros y unos en "dinero" cualquiera con un ordenador lo hace (otra cosa son los enchufes y el poder, está claro).
> 
> ...



Ya pagamos por todo y poco a poco se va desviando el dinero hacia 
ntentes privados.

Vivimos en un gran show Thruman y que nadie levante la voz, lo de Grecia es un gran ejemplo de como anular el poder de protesta, están rendidos a un gobierno que agachó la cabeza y ya no lucha por sus representados, el pueblo.


En otro orden; comentar una anécdota de un señor que está a punto de jubilarse y con la vida resuelta que se ha comprado un coche de cuatro millones de pesetas y ha traspasado a bancolchon otros cuatro millones. Bueno, el habla en pesetas por eso lo pongo así. Cuando le pregunté la razón me respondió que no confiaba en el futuro y que nos están llevando hacia algo malo.

Parece una anécdota tonta pero da mucho que pensar lo que sienten algunos mayores que vivieron varios cambios sociales y económicos muy importantes.


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2015)

mi opinión es que usa no puede subir tipos de interés , por mucho que yellen informe de buenas noticias , si lo hacen , para mi es la confirmación que se quieren cargar el sistema económico actual.

dejo esto del principal.

La OTAN convoca al Consejo del Atlántico Norte por petición de Turquía | Internacional | EL MUNDO

saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Jul 2015)

ActualizaciÃ³n del pico de petrÃ³leo. Primer semestre de 2015 - Rankia hablando de petróleo...


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> mi opinión es que usa no puede subir tipos de interés , por mucho que yellen informe de buenas noticias , si lo hacen , para mi es la confirmación que se quieren cargar el sistema económico actual.
> 
> dejo esto del principal.
> 
> ...



Un día se les va de las manos y la lían parda, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cursos-guerra-fria-estrecho-de-gibraltar.html , por supuesto lejos de USA y quizá puedan subir los tipos sin miedos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2015)

*Fernando* el artículo que enlazas sobre el cobre, es como el abecedario de la economía, y ese abecedario, lo llevamos comentando aquí desde que entré a formar parte del foro. De echo recuerdo que incluso habíamos valorado la compra de lingotes de cobre, pero el spot era ridículamente exagerado.

Si queréis alquilamos una nave en un polígono industrial en desuso "baratita", y la llenamos de varias toneladas de chatarra de cobre puro, estoy seguro que en una década tendríamos ahí un plan de pensiones muy esperanzador, incluso tanto o más que el propio metal precioso.

Si no fuera por que me prometí a mi mismo no volver a especular con derivados, no tengáis duda que estaría acumulando sobre todo cortos en S&P por encima de 2100 puntos, y los rolaría durante los meses que hiciera falta, es indudable que algún día ganaría mucha tela manteniéndolos. Lástima que mis úlceras latentes, me recuerden de cuando en cuando para lo que no he nacido.

Comentáis ahora el tema de los tipos en USA, la subida está anticipada en los medios, y por las divisas que se deprecian respecto al rey $, incluso por los metales preciosos, que perderán atractivo respecto a los plazos en $...sin embargo me invade una duda...todos sabemos que las subidas de tipos aprecian la moneda que los aplica, deprecian el metal precioso, ralentizan la concesión de crédito de consumo e inversión...*y hacen bajar los mercados de valores*, todo lo anterior más o menos lo estamos viendo reflejado ante esa pronosticada subida de tipos, sin embargo las bolsas no bajan apenas un 5% desde máximos históricos.

Pienso que sí se subirán los tipos, pero quizá ni tan siquiera se llegue a un cuarto de punto (0,25%), y con eso ahí se quedará la cosa durante mucho tiempo, dejando a todos felices. Subir los tipos un 0,25% en los próximos 2 años por ejemplo, es lo mismo que decir que no se van a tocar, y pienso que los tiros pueden ir por ahí.

Tengo un interés especial esta semana por seguir la cotización del oro, estamos en una buena sobreventa diaria, en semanal, empieza a verse una sutil sobreventa, y si por un casual siguiera cayendo más abajo, me veré obligado a salirme de mi rutina y adelantar las compras del mes que viene a este...espero no me obliguen, no tengo prisa, pero me guío por mis líneas y algo de intuición, así que veremos por dónde salgo, decida lo que decida, os lo comentaré para que me abronquéis, y abráis los ojos. En ocasiones uno se obsesiona con algo, y no hace más que cagarla.

Buen fin de domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es curioso, pero antes de leer tu comentario, he leído lo que os enlazo y que os gustará... Más o menos viene a decir lo mismo que nos acabas de comentar.

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Fed Staff Accidentally Posts Bearish Economic Forecast and Prediction Inflation Would Not Hit 2% by 2020; Upset Over Leaks? Why?

Ja,ja,ja... Si te explicará: en este hilo, mucho antes de tu arribada, ya se comentó lo de comprar lingotes de cobre y almacenarlos, pero es como dices y era absurdo pagar un sobreprecio que no se justificaba de ninguna de las maneras. Luego está el tema del volumen y que cualquier "platero" conoce... Además, tenemos a los "amigos" de lo ajeno, especialmente las bandas rumanas y que tanto "trabajo" nos han dado en el sector donde me gano las habichuelas. Ahora, parece que ya van bajando las incidencias y es que poco Cobre debe quedar para que se lleven...

SÍ, me imagino que unos futuros colocados en esos entornos de los 2100 del S&P 500 podrían dar interesantes retornos, pero me parece que NO merece la pena... De hecho, para matar el "gusanillo", tengo colocados dos ETFs inversos, pero sabiendo que el margen de ganancia o de pérdida van a ser mínimos. He elegido ese "vehículo" porque me permite no estar pendiente de los mercados, ya me entiendes... Además, están ahí para ver si de aquí a Octubre suena la "flauta".

Respecto al Oro, qué quieres que te diga, pero los análisis que leo siguen insistiendo en que se verán más abajo... claro que también nos dicen que el par EUR/USD también se deslizará hacia abajo. En el tema del Oro, paketazo, insisto en que si uno lo tiene claro y la "pasta", pues se compra y Santas Pascuas. Tampoco se compra el Oro como si fueran garbanzos y lo ideal es ir promediando de acuerdo a nuestras posibilidades.

En lo personal, estoy muy "frío" en relación a los MPs y es "raro" en mí... quizás, sea "intuición" o qué sé yo...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (26 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> A pesar del oscuro panorama financiero yo no me considero catastrofista y creo que la ciencia nos acabará ayudando a resolver algunos de los problemas de la humanidad.
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo sobre la minería.
> 
> Asteroid Mining Company Planetary Resources Launches Its First Prototype Spacecraft | IFLScience




Amador lo siento pero el tecnoptimismo no nos va a salvar, más bien es un problema ya que nos permite pensar que todos los problemas serán arreglados por los cientificos en un futuro y con ello no nos enfretamos a ellos en el presente, cuando todavia podemos hacer algo
.
Hemos pasado de creer que una vez muertos ibamos al cielo a creer que la ciencia lo puede todo. Lo que hay que tener claro que el crecimiento infinito (tanto de PIB, crecimiento poblacional, consumo energía, etc..) en un mundo finito es simplemente imposible.

Creo que lo de la mineria de asteroides no hace falta ni comentarlo, creo que lo tienen más fácil en la fosa de las marianas :XX::XX::XX:

Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestros aportes a este foro, en especial a Fernando.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Jul 2015)

Lo del crecimiento infinito en un mundo finito me ha recordado la historieta de los renos de la isla de Saint Matthew.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...humanos-6000-renos-isla-de-saint-matthew.html

Nos bombardean con tanta porquería mientras hacen que nos peleemos entre nosotros que perdemos de vista cosas muy sencillas de aprender.

Hay un hilo en este subforo "de particular a particular" donde una persona megaendeudada quiere más deuda para vivir más desahogadamente. Simplemente genial!!!...como borregos detrás del pastor, ese pastor invisible que parece que nadie conozca.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...n-europa-palabras-de-vitali-churkin-en-la-onu

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (27 Jul 2015)

Buenos días a todos! me parece que con la bolsa china en caída libre no llegamos a octubre, no imagino que más puede hacer el gobierno chino porque ya habrá metido en la cárcel a todos los "indeseables ejspeculadores" e inyectado pasta a mansalva al sistema.. 

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/6897921/07/15/Las-bolsas-de-China-se-desploman-de-nuevo-el-Shanghai-cae-el-85.html#.


----------



## Mochuelo (27 Jul 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Lo del crecimiento infinito en un mundo finito me ha recordado la historieta de los renos de la isla de Saint Matthew.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...humanos-6000-renos-isla-de-saint-matthew.html
> 
> Nos bombardean con tanta porquería mientras hacen que nos peleemos entre nosotros que perdemos de vista cosas muy sencillas de aprender.
> ...



Recuerdo cuando conocí caso en la vieja página web DIE OFF. No dormí bien durante unas semanas pero me abrió los ojos en algunos temas.


----------



## Recaudador (27 Jul 2015)

https://fahrenheit2012.wordpress.co...o-las-burbujas-y-el-nuevo-tsunami-financiero/
un saludo.


----------



## amador (27 Jul 2015)

Está claro que la ciencia no es omnipotente, es una ayuda, pero una de las más importantes en nuestros días.

Por ejemplo, sobre Internet tengo una teoría, y no soy un experto, no me hagáis mucho caso, que gracias a la capacidad que otorga de difundir información en todo el planeta, a la capacidad que tiene como medio alternativo y libre, le costaría más a un gobierno mentir o iniciar una guerra a gran escala con mentiras. Wikileaks, etc, han sido posibles gracias a Internet.

Quizá en un mundo tan conectado creo que una guerra mundial es mucho menos probable que cuando se estaba más aislado.




Tons dijo:


> Amador lo siento pero el tecnoptimismo no nos va a salvar, más bien es un problema ya que nos permite pensar que todos los problemas serán arreglados por los cientificos en un futuro y con ello no nos enfretamos a ellos en el presente, cuando todavia podemos hacer algo
> .
> Hemos pasado de creer que una vez muertos ibamos al cielo a creer que la ciencia lo puede todo. Lo que hay que tener claro que el crecimiento infinito (tanto de PIB, crecimiento poblacional, consumo energía, etc..) en un mundo finito es simplemente imposible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Jul 2015)

Me parece que se ha jodido el hilo, porque no me deja ver la última página, y aunque casi no aporto, lo sigo muy de cerca. Es de los pocos hilos serios que quedan en Burbuja. Creo que es hora de abrir el Evolución del precio del Oro III.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: En fin, este es un hilo donde cada cual puede expresar su opinión y los demás, si lo consideramos oportuno, "reflexionar" acerca de ella...

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que me dices respecto a Internet y pienso en el sentido totalmente contrario... Es decir, actualmente y también desde el "principio", no hay mejor lugar para "fabricar" Caballos de Troya que la "Red"... ¡Joder! amador, lo que comentas es incompatible con la REALIDAD: ¿Cuántas guerras o conflictos de todo tipo están basados en MENTIRAS? Repasemos, así por encima: Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria... Y respecto a Wikileaks hay demasiados "claros oscuros" y que algún día podemos "analizar".

Te recuerdo, amador, que Internet es un "invento" militar, de manera que una vez "liberalizado" es porque deben tener una tecnología superior y es que SIEMPRE ha sido así... Y el riesgo de "Guerra Mundial" hoy es mucho más elevado que en el pasado y es que la "Tecnología" conlleva este "inconveniente"...

De todas formas, siempre es agradable leer algo de "optimismo" y más cuando, antes de entrar en el hilo, me he mirado los precios del Petróleo y del Cobre...

Y vamos a dejar algunas informaciones interesantes...

Son conocidas mis opiniones sobre la manipulación ejercida por China en el Oro y que algunos "expertos" empiezan a hacer suyas... Bien, el artículo que enlazo abunda sobre ello y relacionado con las últimas caídas experimentadas por el Oro.

- Has China Manipulated The Gold Market? - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha

Y lo demás...

- Vozpópuli - Ministros y economistas aman la precariedad laboral

- Â¿CONSPIRACIÃ“N? UN PROFESOR DE CAMBRIDGE AFIRMA QUE 3 CIENTÃFICOS HAN SIDO ASESINADOS A CAUSA DE SUS INVESTIGACIONES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2015 at 19:41 ----------

# gonzalor: De momento, sigue funcionando bien y prueba de nuevo. Respecto a abrir una tercera parte NO lo tengo decidido aún, así que se continuará con el actual. Te agradezco el elogio y, aunque no suelo entrar en otros hilos, éste tiene ya una fama consolidada en cuanto a su seriedad. Otra cosa son las opiniones vertidas, pero tal y como se formulan aquí son perfectamente válidas y cada cual es muy libre de valorarlas como estime más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2015)

Interesante...



Peter Arendas dijo:


> "...
> 
> Si el país quiere aumentar la proporción de oro en sus reservas de divisas a un nivel comparable al de los países occidentales, que tendrá que añadir los miles y miles de toneladas. La cantidad actual de 1.658 toneladas de oro equivale a 1,6% del total de las reservas de divisas de China (tabla abajo). Para crecer al nivel de la India del 6%, China necesita añadir 4.560 toneladas de oro. Para aumentar al nivel de Rusia del 13,4%, China necesita añadir 12.228 toneladas de oro. Y para llegar al nivel del BCE, el país necesita aumentar sus reservas de oro oficiales actuales por 25.803 toneladas
> 
> ...."



No sabía que China aún le quedaba cubrir sus reservas de oro en la misma proporción que el resto de grandes estados.


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2015)

Here Beginneth The Lesson... | Zero Hedge

el tema de china terminara siendo el detonante?


----------



## amador (27 Jul 2015)

Hola fernandojcg,

Me refería a que esas mentiras no pasan desapercibidas, es decir, muchas personas sabíamos antes del ataque a Irak que lo de las armas de destrucción masiva era un cuento. A pesar de eso se hizo, pero ya será más difícil volverlo a hacer otra vez con el mismo cuento. Y por lo menos muchas personas se han tenido que retractar.

Durante el pasado muchas guerras se iniciaban porque el Rey o el gobierno lo decía y la gente iba de cabeza a la lucha porque no tenían información. Hoy eso es casi imposible en los países del primer mundo, ya sólo ocurre en el tercer mundo donde por desgracia hay menos educación de la población.

A pesar de la presión de Alemania contra el Sur de Europa no me imagino como posible una movilización masiva y otra guerra entre países de Europa. Y eso es creo que es "en parte" gracias a la conectividad que existe entre estados, las telecomunicaciones, la evolución en el transporte aéreo y terrestre, Internet, etc.

Me gusta pensar que hay cosas positivas en el futuro, si no, coño, todos a esperar el fin del mundo ...

Sobre lo de los claroscuros de Wikileaks que comentas, me encantaría que nos ilustraras con los datos que tengas, es un tema que me apasiona ...






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # amador: En fin, este es un hilo donde cada cual puede expresar su opinión y los demás, si lo consideramos oportuno, "reflexionar" acerca de ella...
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> Here Beginneth The Lesson... | Zero Hedge
> 
> el tema de china terminara siendo el detonante?



Probablemente.

Dejo una quote de uno de los que comentaban la noticia de tu enlace para la reflexion:

“Lenin was certainly right. There is no subtler, no surer means of overturning the existing basis of society than to debauch the currency. The process engages all the ****** forces of economic law on the side of destruction, and does it in a manner which not one man in a million is able to diagnose.”
—Keynes, The Economic Consequences of Peace

Sera cierto?ienso:


----------



## frisch (27 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> ...gracias a la capacidad que otorga [Internet] de difundir información en todo el planeta, a la capacidad que tiene como medio alternativo y libre, le costaría más a un gobierno mentir o iniciar una guerra a gran escala con mentiras. Wikileaks, etc, han sido posibles gracias a Internet.
> 
> Quizá en un mundo tan conectado creo que una guerra mundial es mucho menos probable que cuando se estaba más aislado.



Bueno, es una hipótesis. Otra es que ante la avalancha inaudita de información, y teniendo en cuenta que los que se informan en Internet para tener otro punto de vista que el de la corriente prevaleciente, son auténtica minoría, llegado el momento el sistema utilizará Internet para transmitir "seguridad" y poner "orden" y transmitir a la ciudadanía que hay mucho chalao suelto por ahí y que menos mal que están ellos para, por ejemplo, organizar una guerra en aras de vivir en mundo mejor.

La gran mayoría picaría (?).

Nunca olvido que Internet fue un invento de un ejército, en concreto el del país sin nombre y lo dieron a conocer al "gran público". No creo que se les haya ido de las manos.

_Edito para_ añadir que lo que si han conseguido con Internet es saber lo que desayuna cualquier internauta, dónde y cómo y para más INRI se enteran incluso de si un día ha dejado de desayunar.

En realidad el sistema sabe lo que piensa frisch sólo que, si ellos quieren, incluso saben a ciencia cierta nombres y apellidos de frisch.

Terrible


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2015)

Hola, amador: En fin, en ocasiones suceden "cosas" que son difíciles de "explicar". ¿A qué me refiero? Pues, a los "sin sentidos"... ¿Qué impedía a los EE.UU. decir que habían encontrado en Irak las armas de "destrucción masiva"? Además, la "escenificación" no hubiera resultado muy complicada y, seguramente, hubiera sido aceptada por buena parte de la opinión mundial. Últimamente, los EE.UU. se caracterizan por "fallos" que resultan "inexplicables"... Y la pregunta que me hago es: ¿Lo son? En Matrix TODO es posible...

Hombre, Ucrania no era precisamente un país "tercermundista", pero a la guerra han tenido que ir quienes han sido movilizados... y eso sucederá SIEMPRE en caso de grandes conflictos. Te recuerdo que en Finlandia, por ejemplo, se ha enviado recientemente una "cartita" a los reservistas y, en España, el Servicio Militar Obligatorio está SUSPENDIDO... que NO abolido.

"Lo" de Wikileaks es bastante conocido y da para un debate muy amplio. En cierta ocasión, hablando con un amigo militar, éste me abrió los "ojos" en algunos aspectos y que después pude contrastar. En fin, lo que más me "rechina" es en el tema del "11-S" y que estudié durante varios años. 

Te dejo un enlace ya viejo, del cual -¡ojo!- no suscribo todo su contenido, pero que da bastantes evidencias sobre esos "claros oscuros" a los que me refiero. En base a algunos de estos elementos, amador, puedes llegar a formarte "otra" opinión menos "ortodoxa" con respecto a Wikileaks...

- Wikileaks expuesto: el viejo truco de la infiltraciÃ³n. Otra gran mentira de la “Falsimedia” | Cazadebunkers.com

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2015)

Amador dijo:


> "...
> 
> A pesar de la presión de Alemania contra el Sur de Europa no me imagino como posible una movilización masiva y otra guerra entre países de Europa. Y eso es creo que es "en parte" gracias a la conectividad que existe entre estados, las telecomunicaciones, la evolución en el transporte aéreo y terrestre, Internet, etc.
> 
> ..."



Como todo, tiene sus claroscuros el asunto. Y la verdad, nada que no se haya apreciado antes de Internet. ¿Que crees que ha sucedido con la TV? ¿No se hablaba en su día como un medio para luchar contra la falta de información? ¿Y en que ha quedado? Pues ha quedado en un medio que al final ha conseguido la manera de que se hable de todo y no se hable de nada.

Y al igual que en Internet: la clave está en cómo consiguen que algo que teóricamente sea una fuente de información, acabe siendo una fuente de puro entretenimiento.

Bien con lo claramente entretenido, bien con aparentes medios de discusión y contraste de opiniones que no es otra cosa que un modo de sacar nuestro lado "de la camiseta". La camiseta del aborto, la camiseta de la religión, la camiseta de mi rol social, la camiseta de mi estatus y que no me lo toquen una panda de piojosos perroflautas, la camiseta de ...


----------



## tronox (27 Jul 2015)

Hola! Me uno al hilo con una duda...

¿Por qué, en la jordada bursatil de hoy el oro y la plata han subido cerca de medio punto, y en cambio los ETF de referencia (los sigo para hincarles el diente en breve), por el contrario han cerrado en rojo? Véase IAU (oro) SLV (plata), y ya no digamos las mineras, como ABX, que le han dado un buen palo.

Hasta ahora observaba una correlación casi exacta entre oro / IAU y plata / SLV, pero hoy ha sido distinto. Nunca he comprado ETFs, y seguro que algo se me escapa...

Saludos


----------



## Flip (27 Jul 2015)

es imposible seguir el foro … pero esta el moment muy interesante y peligroso

amador te habran ya contestado que como no tengas una joyería o relativo será difícil que te deduzcas el Iva de las compras de plata.

fernando efectivamente el peak de la plata esta aquí .. con respecto a las reservas ley varios informes que señalaban ya las reservas de canada en 7000 tn hace ya 4 años y seguimos en el mismo nivel calculo que no veremos mas mapples mas alla del 2025 al menos con plata canadiense.. 

la industria no para de buscar alternativas ( nano tecnología , solar móviles ,…) 

Llevo dandole vueltas algún tiepo por ver hacia donde vamos seria interesante abrir un debate sobre el reset que viene y no hablo a nivel solo monetario

No soy muy catastrofista pero hay algo en el ambiente 

ponemos en una coctelera Robotica (10 años vista) + el acceso a la información es global cada vez menos asimétrica + El fin de los mercados, es bastante posible que una elite pueda autoprotegerse ( drones ,…) en zonas aisladas ( Llamese New Zeland) desde donde controlen los recursos , el resto vivamos en guetos en modo subsistencia..

Quizas es solo una paranoia 


En cualquier caso la cosa en china esta bastante descontrolada ,.. ni con intervención han conseguido parar el desplome lo que preocupa un poco , china no será nunca mas un mercado libre,.. si mañana desbloquearan todos los tickets que tienen bajo control y dejaran de mantener el mínimo máximo en +-10% la ostia seria del 25%, si no controlan china acabaran por arrastrar el resto de las bolsas mundiales … y el problema de china no esta solo en en leverage … hoy hemos tenido datos de la que hay liada en el Shadow banking ,… solo queda ver pero o lo controlan o agarrense que vienen curvas 

Os dejo un articulo donde se empieza a hablar de dos sistemas monetarios en europa 
lo siento no puedo cargar el archivo/ photo desde mac no se que pasa 


sorry por el tocho


----------



## amador (27 Jul 2015)

Agradezco vuestros comentarios sobre mi post, todos muy interesantes. Este foro tiene un gran nivel y se aprende muchísimo ...

Sobre el link analizando Wikileaks que aportas, fernando, lo que no me cuadra es el papelón que está haciendo Assange. Si como dice el artículo trabaja para USA, pues lo están puteando bien encerrado en la embajada esa ...

Saludos


----------



## frisch (27 Jul 2015)

Viví el régimen de Franco hasta que el ínclito falleció. Yo tenía 18 años.
En aquellos tiempos, la policía, como en todos los tiempos, espiaba a ciudadanos escogidos.

Las comunicaciones de los ciudadanos se realizaban "in situ", por correspondencia escrita via papel, sobre, sello y Correos, y por teléfono, de los de una rueda con agujeros y bajo el agujero un número (el teléfono llegó a mi casa cuando tenía 12 años y era una casa con medios).

Hoy en día, la policía sigue espiando, y todas las comunicaciones, tienen lugar electrónicamente, luego interceptables con una facilidad pasmosa (nada que ver con lo de despegar un sobre, leer, volver a pegarlo y enviarlo al destinatario) y para más jolgorio (jolgorio de ellos), todo el mundo opina, discurre, cavila, dice, desdice, insulta, alaba, cuelga fotos, recetas, cuenta lo que está haciendo en tiempo real, todo ello en un espacio que tiene más agujeros que un queso gruyere. Es decir que lo saben todo. Y lo peor, no lo utilizarán en beneficio no ya del mundo, ni de los países, ni de las naciones, ni de la comunidad. Lo utilizarán en su propio beneficio.

Falta por saber cuál es ese beneficio.

Yo tengo mi pequeña idea al respecto pero, por el momento, me la guardo.

¿Gracias Internet?


----------



## bonifaci (28 Jul 2015)

Flip dijo:


> Os dejo un articulo donde se empieza a hablar de dos sistemas monetarios en europa
> lo siento no puedo cargar el archivo/ photo desde mac no se que pasa
> 
> 
> sorry por el tocho



No veo link alguno.


----------



## Obi (28 Jul 2015)

Flash Crash in Gold Stinks of Manipulation - Nathan McDonald | Sprott Money


> Obviously this story makes no sense, as the amount dumped on the market was equivalent to roughly 13 tonnes, a large percentage of what trades throughout the entire typical day. Yet this volume occurred in mere seconds.
> 
> Let me ask you this, if a hedge fund, who is in the business of making money and not losing money, wanted to move out of a large position in precious metals, would they sell it all at once on the open market? Would they dump their position at the worst possible, most ill-liquid time? Of course not! This defies common sense.


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2015)

buenos días , dejo esto ,,, no creo que sea una opción para Alemania abandonar el euro , han llegado demasiado lejos para abandonar ahora el plan,,, pero dejo igual el articulo

Should Germany exit the euro? | Business | DW.COM | 24.07.2015



obi , buen resumen de lo expuesto por aquí ...


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2015)

y una mas

¿Por qué he votado primero NO y después SI?. Yanis Varoufakis · · · · ·


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (28 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> buenos días , dejo esto ,,, no creo que sea una opción para Alemania abandonar el euro , han llegado demasiado lejos para abandonar ahora el plan,,, pero dejo igual el articulo
> 
> Should Germany exit the euro? | Business | DW.COM | 24.07.2015
> 
> ...



El mercado europeo es la salvación de Alemania. Sin coste alguno por divisa, coloca sus producciones industriales a cascoporro en toda Europa, incluyendo los PIGS, que compran sus audis, bmws, mercedes, etc, como si no hubiera mañana.

Por tanto, Alemania es el beneficiado número uno de la Unión Europea y dudo mucho que ni se planteen salir. Es más, si el Euro se fuera a la porra, Alemania sufriría muchísimo; y no sólo económicamente, sino políticamente, que es peor.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# tronox: Mí particular consejo es que si no conoce los ETFs se mantenga alejado de ellos y es que pueden depararle desagradables sorpresas, sobre todo cuando ya se está "dentro". Sólo son aconsejables para quienes conocen bien su funcionamiento.

# amador: Personalmente, pienso que Assange ha sido "utilizado" sin él saberlo... No es la primera ni la última vez que esto sucede. Además, el "patrón" es el mismo que se ha utilizado en otras ocasiones y que es tan "viejo" como el que se ha usado en otras "civilizaciones" que nos han precedido. En mi opinión, Wikileaks ha servido perfectamente a los intereses del "Imperio" y existen unas "lagunas" importantes en la documentación aportada que hacen que las DUDAS sean muy legitimas...

# Flip: Interesante lo que propones, aunque te diré que ese tema ya se tocó en el pasado en el mismo. Lógicamente, tú no habías arribado aún a este hilo y te lo perdistes, aunque tendremos que volver a tocarlo para ir "actualizándolo", ya que eso queda muy atrás en el hilo y, dada la "velocidad" que éste tiene, hay que ir retomando muchas cosas de las comentadas y que estamos viendo que se están cumpliendo de forma inexorable... Tampoco había que saber leer las "entrañas de los animales" y SÍ aplicar la lógica a lo que se ve REALMENTE y NO a lo que quieren que veas...

Quizás, esta noche con más tiempo, vuelva sobre lo que planteas...

# frisch: Bueno, en la época franquista también habían seguimientos, desde el "pinchado" de los teléfonos al control de la correspondencia. Por ejemplo, en las carterías había que "derivar" la correspondencia antes de repartirla. En el fondo, tampoco te creas que han cambiado mucho las cosas y lo única "diferencia" radica en que ahora es muchísimo más fácil el seguimiento, gracias a la "Tecnología" y, por supuesto, a Internet...

Es absolutamente indiferente lo que podamos decir, ya que el seguimiento del individuo es integral sin que haya que estar pendiente de lo que dice... Evidentemente, hay individuos y "lugares" que serán más seguidos porque tienen un mayor alcance y, por ejemplo, este hilo puede ser uno de ellos. Y, sin embargo, existen blogs mucho más buenos y agresivos, pero que NO importan porque casi NADIE recala en ellos...

Además, cualquiera que conozca los "procedimientos" policiales, sabe que el simple hecho de poner determinadas palabras ya te DERIVAN... ¿Preocupado? En mi caso, NO... Aunque, si algún día esto se extremará a un mundo puramente "orweliano", habrá que dejar de escribir y "perderse" por esos mundos de "Dios"...

Con los años, frisch, he aprendido a vivir el día a día, sabiendo que el "mañana" puede ser peor, pero también que éste puede dilatarse en el TIEMPO y eso es "algo" que NO controlamos nosotros... NI "ellos".

Y dejo esto...

- Equívocas señales de las materias primas. Blogs de Información privilegiada

Saludos a todos y Buen Día.


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2015)

Quien tiene el oro hace las reglas, quien tiene la fuerza las cambia

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com...-las-reglas-quien-tiene-la-fuerza-las-cambia/


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2015)

Supply and Demand in the Gold and Silver Futures Markets

La introduccion del articulo es un buen resumen del contenido del mismo:

_This article establishes that the price of gold and silver in the futures markets in which cash is the predominant means of settlement is inconsistent with the conditions of supply and demand in the actual physical or current market where physical bullion is bought and sold as opposed to transactions in uncovered paper claims to bullion in the futures markets. The supply of bullion in the futures markets is increased by printing uncovered contracts representing claims to gold. This artificial, indeed fraudulent, increase in the supply of paper bullion contracts drives down the price in the futures market despite high demand for bullion in the physical market and constrained supply._​

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 10:28 ----------

Otra perspectiva y opinion razonada a la economia rusa, como contraparte a la vision de Kalinichenco.

Russia


----------



## Recaudador (28 Jul 2015)

Stephen Lendman: “La bomba financiera de 1,5 cuatrillones de dÃ³lares derivarÃ¡ en nuevo colapso econÃ³mico” | Periodismo Alternativo
un saludo.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 12:42 ----------

China se deshace frenÃ©ticamente de bonos del Tesoro de EE.UU | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo esto... (Y Gracias, Ana por enviarlo).

- https://lastermitasdelcielo.wordpress.com/2015/07/11/la-gran-estafa-iii-gm/

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Jul 2015)

Con la que está cayendo y yo en tratos para comprarme un coche. UFF no creaís que lo estoy comprando un poco acojonado aunque el importe no es muy grande si necesitare algo de financiación. Es que el viejo coche se me ha muerto y uno de segunda mano no tengo confianza en ellos. Eah espero se encauce un poco todo. Si al final va a ser cierto el mantra de burbuja de será en Octubre. Un saludo a todos. Menos mal que mis reservas nos las toco.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: No veo dónde está el "problema"... El coche que tenías ha "reventado" y tienes que cambiarlo, "punto pelota"... Con los tipos de interés actuales puedes obtener una buena financiación, por ejemplo en ING, aunque quizás encuentres alguna entidad mejor. Yo no creo en los coches de "segunda mano" y, en todo caso, en los de "Km 0" puede abaratarse bastante el vehículo.

Mira, Bucanero, yo también estoy dedicando dinero a cambiar todo aquello que no sé si mañana podré comprar y NO todo van a ser MPs. Y ya que lo comentas, igual pongo en la "lista" al coche... que ya tiene unos "añitos", aunque va de PM.

Y os dejo este enlace...

- Precio platino subirá en 2015 tras tocar mínimos de seis años

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo y yo en tratos para comprarme un coche. UFF no creaís que lo estoy comprando un poco acojonado aunque el importe no es muy grande si necesitare algo de financiación. Es que el viejo coche se me ha muerto y uno de segunda mano no tengo confianza en ellos. Eah espero se encauce un poco todo. Si al final va a ser cierto el mantra de burbuja de será en Octubre. Un saludo a todos. Menos mal que mis reservas nos las toco.



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo..., pero joer, es que necesitamos el coche para transporte (al menos donde vivo yo), asi que... no nos sacara de pobres... y al final, si viene la gran hostia, no pasara nada si debes algo... lamentablemente, nadie se acordara....

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 17:22 ----------

Predicciones de oro a 800$/oz

GLD: And So It Begins - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2015)

No es por "fastidiar", pero acabo de leer los resultados de DIA y que ha ganado un 69% menos en el primer semestre. Resulta "extraño" que yendo todo "viento en popa", una "marca blanca" dé esos resultados. Quizás, y sólo quizás (soy un "mal pensado"...), es que la gente con menor poder adquisitivo está consumiendo menos... Y eso NO "cuadra" con el "optimismo" que nos "VENDEN"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2015)

Pues si, y siguiendo con el simil de oferta y demanda... venden optimismo, pero cuanta gente de verdad lo compra? Quizas un 20% compra, un 1% no traga y un 79% SIGUE SIN ENTERARSE DE NADA, es decir, ni de que venden optimismo ni de que todo va de puta pena... vamos, pura ceguera atencional.


----------



## SirValuff (28 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No es por "fastidiar", pero acabo de leer los resultados de DIA y que ha ganado un 69% menos en el primer semestre. Resulta "extraño" que yendo todo "viento en popa", una "marca blanca" dé esos resultados. Quizás, y sólo quizás (soy un "mal pensado"...), es que la gente con menor poder adquisitivo está consumiendo menos... Y eso NO "cuadra" con el "optimismo" que nos "VENDEN"...
> 
> Saludos.



Al hilo de esto, y aprovechando mi primera colaboración de forma activa, señalar que DIA ha adquirido a lo largo de este primer semestre más de 150 tiendas de Eroski.

Día compra finalmente 144 tiendas de Eroski por 135 millones

La mayoría de locales han sido renombrados a Día "La Plaza" o MAXI, en función del tamaño. El tiempo medio de reacondicionamiento de los locales, durante el que han permanecido cerrados, ha alcanzado de media más de 45 días hasta su reapertura. En la compra, absorbían también la mayor parte de las plantillas provenientes de Eroski, que durante ese tiempo desde DIA han tenido que recolocar en los centros anteriores propios con el sobrecoste que ello ha ocasionado y la infrautilización de recursos.

Precisamente DIA, en comparación con "Mencabrona" y otras marcas blancas, con sus políticas de descuento y fidelización de la clientela no creo que fuese la primera afectada de que la gente con menos recursos compre menos.

Un saludo. Aprovecho para agradecer a todos las aportaciones en este hilo y disculpas por desviar momentáneamente la línea del hilo.


----------



## Recaudador (28 Jul 2015)

LAS MONEDAS DE JUDAS: Lo que ocurre en China muestra el futuro que el Nuevo Orden Mundial tiene para todas las naciones
un saludo.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Jul 2015)

Si, es cierto fernandojcg y John Galt de lo que comentáis, tenéis razon. Es que soy a veces más agarrado que un chotis y con lo que se deprecian los puñeteros pues fastidia el tener que hacer el desembolso. Pero lo necesito si o si, así que en eso estoy y Dios dirá...

Un saludo y como siempre agradecer todos los comentarios y las aportaciones.


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Jul 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Devuélveme mis ojos!!! por Tutatis, que coñazo de blog para leer
> 
> (lo digo por el blanco sobre negro de la página)



Pues a mi me sale negro sobre blanco, desde el móvil.


----------



## amador (28 Jul 2015)

Un enlace algo off topic, aunque no tanto, por los temas que se llegan a tocar aquí ...

Un millar de expertos alerta del peligro de los


----------



## paketazo (28 Jul 2015)

Recaudador dijo:


> LAS MONEDAS DE JUDAS: Lo que ocurre en China muestra el futuro que el Nuevo Orden Mundial tiene para todas las naciones
> un saludo.



Es probable que algunos se sobresalten al ver intervenir mercados del modo que lo ha hecho el gobierno chino estas semanas. Sinceramente, desde mi punto de vista de "ignorante", es todo un sacrilegio lo que se ha propuesto y lo que se ha decretado para impedir que los mercados se hundan a toda costa.

La cuestión es que así como ahora se evita de manera artificial que caigan más los índices chinos, se han inflado de modo artificial sin que nadie proteste ni suceda nada "vamos que si sube artificialmente, no es noticia, es lo normal"

Como demuestra este artículo, China no es diferente a Wall Street, solo que los de la banderita de barras y estrellas son más sutiles, y para evitar que el castillo de naipes caiga, no prohíben nada, solo regalan $ con la condición de que el tinglado se mantenga arriba a toda costa

(¿comunismo...capitalismo?)...últimamente para el ciudadano de a pie ambos extremos se están aproximando hacia el mismo desenlace. 

Habláis de comprar un utilitario...nos guste o no, salvo que vivamos exclusivamente del vehículo de manera directa (taxista, transportista, etc.), la compra de un coche nuevo, es un negocio pésimo. Pero bueno, también dicen que es un negocio pésimo tener hijos, y se siguen teniendo, o que sale más rentable no casarse, y gastarse 100€ los fines de semana en obtener mayor variedad... Piensa que al menos si compras un coche, de uno u otro modo estarás generando un ápice de riqueza a la sociedad, al contrario que si compras un derivado, que solo generas especulación, y ala larga mucha pobreza.

En cuanto a la noticia sobre DIA y sus resultados, está claro que hay múltiples variables en la cuenta de resultados de una empresa. No obstante lo que si está claro, independientemente de que ganen más o menos las empresas de distribución alimentarias, es que la oferta es más amplia, y la calidad de lo ofertado cada vez más mediocre.

Yo ya no puedo comprar fruta o legumbres en grandes superficies, tampoco carne, y por supuesto el pescado ni tocarlo...acudo allí para comprar productos del hogar pero rara vez alimentos, con lo que pensad que los beneficios de estas empresas suelen ir en detrimento de la calidad de lo que consumimos, ya no quiero pensar lo que terminaremos comiendo si entran en números negativos (croquetas de papel higiénico, y lasaña de periódicos usados)

He estado a nada de comprar unas chapas ayer, pero me contuve, así que es probable que aguante hasta el próximo mes, ya que mi última compra está ya a precios actuales. € y oro aguantando, o sea haciendo todo lo contrario de lo que nos han vendido durante el último mes, pero haciendo lo que las gráficas más o menos nos dejaban ver.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# SirVaulf: En primer lugar, darle la bienvenida al hilo y esperamos con interés sus futuras colaboraciones. Aquí siempre gustamos de aquellas personas que estén por la labor de "sumar"...

Está claro que lo que nos cuenta respecto a DIA ha tenido que afectar a su cuenta de resultados, pero aún así... Mire, yo resido en una población más bien grande, podríamos decir que es una pequeña ciudad, y pegada al litoral, por tanto turística... Hoy, poco después de leer la noticia, me he pasado por el principal centro distribuidor de esa marca que tenemos aquí y, la verdad, bastante vacío... NO, no parece que le vayan muy bien las cosas.

# paketazo: Es que China tampoco ha cambiado tanto... Los guettos siguen siendo igual allí que en el resto del mundo, pero es que ese país presenta una de las mayores "ambigüedades" del mundo. Comunista para lo que quiere y brutalmente Neoliberal también cuando le conviene. NUNCA me ha gustado ese país y NO me refiero a buena parte de sus gentes y a su cultura ancestral, sino a lo que ya sabes...

La manipulación de las Bolsas de allí roza el Surrealismo más absoluto y aún así NO pasa NADA, aunque tampoco debemos de "extrañarnos" porque por Occidente ya hemos visto cosas menos "hirientes", pero igualmente malévolas: cierre de Bolsas por días, prohibición de cortos, "problemas técnicos" y un larguísimo etcétera.

En cualquier caso, lo sucedido en la Bolsa china reafirma mis opiniones en las que pongo en duda los datos "oficiales" facilitados por el Gobierno chino. Menudos "pufos" los que hay ahí y la que se va a armar cuando afloren...

Hombre, paketazo, yo siempre he tenido coche nuevo y, la verdad, el rendimiento que siempre le he sacado ha permitido que se amortizase muy bien. Está claro que forma parte de mí trabajo, pero aún así... Con decirte que soy una persona ya bastante "mayor" y sólo he tenido tres vehículos. No creo en los vehículos usados, ya que he visto demasiadas cosas alrededor de ellos en familiares, amigos, etc. Además, si pasamos de "pijadas", hoy hay coches con precios bastante accesibles. Y aparte está lo que comentas en que es una forma de contribuir a la riqueza de un país.

paketazo, mira que más "metalero" que yo... pero es que tampoco hace mucho que compré Oro y fue a precios inferiores a los actuales, por tanto me parece que hasta que no los vuelva a ver NO hago nada fuera de "sondear"... Amigo, ya habrá tiempo y vamos a esperar que dice Yellen... Eso igual sirve para meterle otro "latigazo" a la baja.

Y, ya antes de finalizar, os dejo un interesante artículo y que a mí no me ha dicho gran cosa, ya que la Guerra de Secesión ha sido una materia que siempre ha atraído mi atención, por tanto ya lo conocía... pero vale la pena enlazarlo.

- OTRA MANIPULACIÃ“N HISTÃ“RICA QUE DEBES CONOCER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Jul 2015)

buenos días , con el tema coche , compre un coche de segunda mano hace 6-7 meses y perfecto , me deje aconsejar por mi mecánico de confianza , ha sido tal el resultado , que cambie el segundo coche ara unos 3 meses y también de segunda mano.
no tengo ni idea de mecánica , pero actualmente si entiendes de coches o tienes alguien de confianza , existe mucho mercado de coches a buen precio ,,,, 

dejo esto

Las dudas sobre China hunden las cotizaciones de las divisas emergentes | Economía | EL PA

saludos


----------



## timi (29 Jul 2015)

Toyota corolla , gasolina , 7 años 120.000 km 3000 euros para mi mujer
ronault megane diésel 6 años 80000 km 4500 para mi y la familia en general

de momento sin problemas


----------



## paketazo (29 Jul 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> A esos precios que comentas no veo ningún "Ruinault" en milanuncios para Barcelona.
> 
> A disfrutarlos.



Lógico, ya lo ha comprado *Timi* 

La segunda mano lo bueno que tiene cuando compras es que los precios suelen ser muy negociables a la baja. Por algo que te piden 10.000€, si tratas con el particular directamente, incluso con algunas empresas de compra venta, puedes reducir el precio entre un 15%y un 30% sin demasiado apuro.

Sobre todo has de fijarte el tiempo que lleva el coche a la venta, un particular que pone un vehículo a la venta y al cabo de un par de meses no lo ha vendido, estará muy receptivo a las negociaciones, sobre todo si le enseñas el sobre con los billetes.

Un saludo y que esos coches duren y hagan disfrutar.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Bernanke, la que has liado

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Jul 2015)

No se si se a puesto pero lo pongo. Un saludo.

Â¿AlguiÃ©n se acuerda del oro? - Rankia


----------



## maragold (29 Jul 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se si se a puesto pero lo pongo. Un saludo.
> 
> Â¿AlguiÃ©n se acuerda del oro? - Rankia



Me ha gustado el artículo.
Y sobre todo la conclusión: una buena cartera de oro físico y empresas, protege patrimonio por los siglos de los siglos... amén.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (29 Jul 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se si se a puesto pero lo pongo. Un saludo.
> 
> Â¿AlguiÃ©n se acuerda del oro? - Rankia



Buenas gráficas, sobre todo para valorar el potencial del metal precioso, y el motivo para poseerlo.

Quizá para completar este análisis, sobre todo en la vertiente que compara al oro con la bolsa, y dónde recomienda promediar entre ambas a largo plazo, debería añadir, que los índices van y vienen, y indudablemente a largo plazo estamos en máximos históricos en algunos índices, con lo que presuponemos que la bolsa es la gran ganadora, *sin embargo es importante entender que aun que un índice bursátil esté en máximos, muchos grandes valores han podido quebrar por el camino, o haberse diluido dando perdidas abismales a largo plazo*

En el IBEX tenemos prueba de ellos, a pesar de que el índice se defiende, muchas "vacas sagradas" como Telefónica, Santander, están a mitad de camino de ninguna parte comparándolas con sus máximos (se salvan gracias al dividendo, pero recordando los gastos por comisión de mantenimiento y las retenciones fiscales)...incluso valores como fadesa, Pescanova, bankia, están dando grandes alegrías a sus accionistas de largo plazo.

Los poseedores de metal, a largo plazo de una cosa pueden estar seguros, y es que su posesión no quebrará en el tiempo, o este parámetro al menos sería muy difícil de ver.

Comenta finalmente, que es posible que al oro le queden aun muchos años de lateral bajista, si lo comparamos con los 70s y la gran subida de la bolsa. No puedo rebatir lo que dice con argumentos sólidos, sin embargo puedo intuir que las cosas a día de hoy se mueven a mayor velocidad, y las burbujas se hinchan y deshinchan, en la cuarta parte de tiempo que hace varias décadas debido a la velocidad de circulación de los flujos de capital.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sigo pensando que para "preservar" valor, mejor MPs que Bolsa... Conozco bien ambos "productos" y NO hay "color", sobre todo en lo que respecta a algo que se conoce como TRANQUILIDAD. Más vale NO "perder" que buscar "rentabilidades" que unas veces llegan y otras veces se llevan lo ganado y mucho más... Luego, está el tema de la SALUD, ¿verdad, paketazo? En fin, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que más le apetezca... Y digo esto porque ayer dos amigos me hicieron comentarios sobre temas que tocamos aquí: uno me preguntó dónde comprar Oro y, además, sin haberle comentado nada al respecto y otro me indicaba que le habían "vendido" un fondo referenciado a no sé qué mierda, pero que le habían "garantizado" el capital... Sacad vuestras propias conclusiones. A mí uno me pareció "prudente" y el otro un imbécil integral...

Y dejo un interesante artículo que acabo de leer... Desde luego, aquí hemos comentado muchas veces el falseamiento de las cifras "oficiales" que publican los Gobiernos y aquí encontraréis unos datos que nos avalan en nuestras "percepciones"...

- What Silver Chart Has The Bankers Worried?? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> lo largamente hablado por aquí , nada nuevo , pero dejo este link
> 
> Deflation Is Winning
> 
> buenos días



No conseguiran engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo...

SI NADIE QUIEBRA ...al final todos quebraremos...unos mas y otros menos, mas a todos nos llegará de una forma u otra Santa Deflación...

Alguien debe de cargar con los resultados de las malas inversiones...

Son tan malvados, y necios, que creen que creando dinero de la nada y dándoselo a la banca asunto resuelto...cuando como aquí sabemos la cuestión es mas profunda.

El consumo está muriendo...y sin consumo...kaput

Ya pueden inventarse todos los datos inflados que quieran... la tarta es mas y mas pequeña, y tocamos menos a repartir. Obviamente los de arriba prefieren que el trozo de tarta que mas disminuya sea el de los de abajo...o sea TODOS NOSOTROS...hdlgp

La redimensión del aparato productivo va a ser tan brutal que probablemente se lleve al sistema por delante...

Vamos a pasarlas putas en medio de una sobre oferta como jamás se vió.

TIEMpOS INTERESANTES


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: ¿Qué tal? Espero que bien, aunque de "optimismo" va a ser que NO... En fin, ya veremos... pero somos muchos los que vemos una gran tormenta en el horizonte. Lo peor de todo es que NADIE, o muy pocos (como los que andamos por aquí...), están informando adecuadamente sobre cuál es la REALIDAD económico-financiera en el mundo. Aparte del "morro" que le echan algunos Gobiernos como el nuestro: acabo de llenar el depósito y los precios haciéndose el "sueco" en relación a la caída del Crudo... Menudos HDLGP.

Por cierto, hace un rato leía que China está vendiendo masivamente Bonos del Tesoro americanos. Llevan aproximadamente unos 520.000 millones de Dólares en los últimos 5 trimestres, según JP Morgan. Desde luego, hay muchas cosas que NO vemos, pero que están sucediendo dentro de una guerra brutalmente cruenta en las Materias Primas y las Divisas.

También he leído un artículo bastante interesante por la correlación entre el Oro y el CAD (Dólar Canadiense) y que os enlazo...

- King World News | Page not found

NOTA: No deja enlazarlo. Lo tenéis en Kingworldnews...

Y al ENVIDIOSO que me pone etiquetas, decirle que sigue siendo un MONGOLO desinformado. NUNCA he tenido Preferentes y desconoce la diferencia entre éstas y la Deuda Subordinada. Y seguiré DISFRUTANDO mientras te borro, pedazo de BURRO...

Saludos al resto.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2015 at 19:54 ----------

Interesante...

- The Gold/Housing Ratio As A Valuation Indicator

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Jul 2015)

gracias Fernando por los enlaces que pones sobre plata , aunque no ponga comentarios intento leerlos , e intento mejorar mi percepción sobre este metal.
tengo que reconocer que inicialmente ( hace poco que estoy por aquí ) mi intención era comprar solo oro , pero voy asimilando que es importante también la plata , tiene fluctuaciones de precio mucho mas acusadas que el oro , pero a largo plazo puede dar tantas alegrías como el oro.
lo que no termino de ver claro es el tema de comprar onzas con Premium , pero naturalmente es por mi inexperiencia
seguiré comprando según precio monedas bullion de una onza , pero le he cogido el gustillo a los duros de plata ,,, 
el mes que viene caen algunas filarmónicas de una onza , que están a un precio atractivo para mi.

saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No es por "fastidiar", pero acabo de leer los resultados de DIA y que ha ganado un 69% menos en el primer semestre. Resulta "extraño" que yendo todo "viento en popa", una "marca blanca" dé esos resultados. Quizás, y sólo quizás (soy un "mal pensado"...), es que la gente con menor poder adquisitivo está consumiendo menos... Y eso NO "cuadra" con el "optimismo" que nos "VENDEN"...
> 
> Saludos.



Eso es lo que yo llamo un "fruto"...

Desde la ruptura de hostilidades hace ya la friolera de 9 años...no se puede creer ningún dato que de la administración...

SON NUESTRO ENEMIGO...y al enemigo no se le debe comprar la mercancia a la primera...al enemigo se le conoce por lo que hace ...nunca por lo que dice.

Yo ya solo me fío de los "frutos"...como la cifra de ventas de DIA...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: La Plata es muy interesante y deberías "estudiarla" detenidamente. Yo estoy convencido de que habrá un momento en que alcanzará gran valor, independientemente de las "circunstancias" que se puedan dar. Está claro que ahora mismo no pasa por sus mejores momentos, aunque el precio del "papel" no se está reflejando en el "físico"...

Has empezado bien, timi, con los Duros de Plata y puedes seguir con el Bullion que esté más barato en cada momento. ¿Premium? Es más apto para los que somos coleccionistas, aunque yo suelo comprar "repes" de Pandas y Kookaburras, por si algún día suena la "flauta". En fin, tú debes decidir, pero SIEMPRE hay que tener de los dos MPs, más alguno "extra" si apetece (y no es mí caso), pero por el "escenario" futuro que algunos creemos que puede darse y si no pasa nada, pues mucho mejor y con PACIENCIA acabarán revalorizándose y MUCHO... en mí modesta opinión.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: A mí me chocaron bastante los resultados del 1er semestre de DIA y, la verdad, no auguran nada bueno... En fin, ya veremos qué acaba pasando.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Bernanke, la que has liado
> 
> Saludos.



Y porqué será???

porqué a Alemania le ha importado de facto, una higa, el sufrimiento de los pueblos del Sur???

Acaso no son ya los abanderados defensores de la Unión??

por sus obras les conoceréis...


----------



## plastic_age (29 Jul 2015)

Recaudador dijo:


> Stephen Lendman: “La bomba financiera de 1,5 cuatrillones de dÃ³lares derivarÃ¡ en nuevo colapso econÃ³mico” | Periodismo Alternativo
> un saludo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 12:42 ----------
> ...



Considero el periodismo alternativo como una conquista ciudadana de mayor democracia, siempre que sea riguroso.
1.5 cuatrillones, 24 ceros después del uno, yo, no lo puedo imaginar. Son millones de millones de millones de millones. ¿No será que está contado de otra manera?, aquello de que los yanquis cuentan billones cuando nosotros estamos en miles de millones.

Billón (1012) es igual a trillion (1012). O bien, billón equivale en números a: 1 000 000 000 000, al igual que trillion, que también equivale a 1 000 000 000 000.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billón#cite_note-2


Lo de China me parece que es extremadamente peligroso y con Rusia poniéndose farruca, pues no sé cómo acabará todo esto, si es que acaba, porque todavía los cañones no disparan y lo militar se circunscribe a la zona de siempre, cercano oriente e Israel, y a la nueva mosca cojonera, el EI.

Aunque yo sigo pensando que tienen pensado algo (los que mandan en el mundo) pues el planeta está más que superpoblado:
Poodwaddle


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenas gráficas, sobre todo para valorar el potencial del metal precioso, y el motivo para poseerlo.
> 
> Quizá para completar este análisis, sobre todo en la vertiente que compara al oro con la bolsa, y dónde recomienda promediar entre ambas a largo plazo, debería añadir, que los índices van y vienen, y indudablemente a largo plazo estamos en máximos históricos en algunos índices, con lo que presuponemos que la bolsa es la gran ganadora, *sin embargo es importante entender que aun que un índice bursátil esté en máximos, muchos grandes valores han podido quebrar por el camino, o haberse diluido dando perdidas abismales a largo plazo*
> 
> ...



A la economía capitalista tal y como la conocemos no la quedan más de dos-tres años...lo que viene se llama Dictadura del Capital...pronto se quitarán la careta del todo.

Ya saben, siempre por nuestro bien...

---------- Post added 29-jul-2015 at 21:05 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> Considero el periodismo alternativo como una conquista ciudadana de mayor democracia, siempre que sea riguroso.
> 1.5 cuatrillones, 24 ceros después del uno, yo, no lo puedo imaginar. Son millones de millones de millones de millones. ¿No será que está contado de otra manera?, aquello de que los yanquis cuentan billones cuando nosotros estamos en miles de millones.
> Lo de China me parece que es extremadamente peligroso y con Rusia poniéndose farruca, pues no sé cómo acabará todo esto, si es que acaba, porque todavía los cañones no disparan y lo militar se circunscribe a la zona de siempre, cercano oriente e Israel, y a la nueva mosca cojonera, el EI.



No se olvide de Ukrania...verdadero germen de lo que será la III...

Hoy en el hilo de Ukrania, el gran forero zhukov afirmaba que el rumor entre la oficialidad del ejercito ukro es de ofensiva total a mediados de agosto...no en vano porcochenko está entre la espada y la pared.

Y no le queda mucho de mandato...ya no habrá un Minsk III. No los frenaran hasta que se detengan en el Dnieper...y por el corredor sur hasta Odessa...


----------



## amador (29 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Premium? Es más apto para los que somos coleccionistas, aunque yo suelo comprar "repes" de Pandas y Kookaburras, por si algún día suena la "flauta".
> Saludos.



fernandojcg: la serie Lunar II sería del mismo estilo que Pandas y Kookas, ¿no?

Es muy bonita, es la que me estoy haciendo poco a poco.

Creo que los Koalas valen un pelín (céntimos) más baratos porque la tirada es mayor, ¿es así? Serían entonces mejor las Kookaburras de cara a valor numismático en el largo plazo ...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, la verdad, es que yo me hago casi todas las colecciones más conocidas, aunque me estoy planteando el dejar de hacer algunas y adquirir "piezas" más concretas, pero más "caras", de ahí la "disyuntiva" y es que en todo no se puede estar...

Hombre, tampoco te has de fijar mucho en las tiradas, ya que esto se ha modificado en los últimos tiempos, a fin de cuentas esto no deja de ser un "negocio" y tiene sus correspondientes partes "interesadas"... Si no me equivoco este año las Kookaburras y las Koalas andan por las 500.000 unidades. Por su parte, las Lunares II son unas 300.000. Y si no es así ya me corregirá el conforero fff y que es un gran experto en este tema... sin olvidar a los amigos asqueado y makokillo.

Las Lunares II son bonitas y nada impide que en un futuro se revaloricen y sino ya ves los precios por los que andan las de la serie Lunar I...

Yo una colección que te aconsejo es la de las Pandas, aunque tengas que empezar desde ahora o pocos años atrás, ya que la colección completa es casi "prohibitiva" de hacer... Y eso que según algunos "memos" el "Premium" no vale nada... y es que el mundo está lleno de IGNORANTES.

Sin embargo, entiendo que el "Premium" es más para coleccionistas y no aconsejable para aquellos que sólo buscan el valor de la Plata y para eso ya está el Bullion, aparte de los Duros de aquí o del mundo, etc.

Más tarde vuelvo por aquí...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2015 at 23:37 ----------

# plastic_age: Acabo de consultarlo y, de acuerdo a los datos de la Reserva Federal de St. Louis, a Diciembre de 2013 los Estados Unidos acumulaban una deuda de 59,4 BILLONES de Dólares, incluídos los 17 BILLONES de la deuda pública. Si a esto añades que en ese año 2013 se estimaba que la deuda mundial superaba los 240 BILLONES de Dólares...

En fin, que no sé cómo se las "maravillarán", pero "salida" NO la hay... Bueno, SÍ, dejarnos con el "taparrabos" y con "Suerte"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Desde luego, se está poniendo el mundo de un PESTILENTE que pronto hará irrespirable el ambiente...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...tre-turquia-bro-otamiemn-y-el-estado-islamico

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2015)

Cuales son los duros de plata a los que os referís?

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:58 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Desde luego, se está poniendo el mundo de un PESTILENTE que pronto hará irrespirable el ambiente...
> 
> - The Guardian revela transacciones financieras y acuerdos petroleros entre Turquía (miembro OTAN) y el Estado Islámico
> 
> Saludos.



Va a ser que al final los conspiranoicos no son los locos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Me refiero a las 5 Pesetas o Duros de Plata (Amadeo I, Alfonso XII...) y que son monedas que pesan 25 gramos con una ley de 900 milésimas. Luego, existen lo que se conocen como "Duros del Mundo" y que son monedas mundiales que contienen Plata en distintas leyes.

Je,je,je... dices tú de "conspiranoicos"... Me parece que los "locos" andamos más atinados que los que NO se enteran de qué va la "Misa"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Desde luego, se está poniendo el mundo de un PESTILENTE que pronto hará irrespirable el ambiente...
> 
> - The Guardian revela transacciones financieras y acuerdos petroleros entre Turquía (miembro OTAN) y el Estado Islámico
> 
> Saludos.



Tufo, tufo... y los turcos no son hermanitas de la caridad, tienen unas fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad no solo numeroso sino tambien entrenado...
Tras el "acuerdo" de la prorroga nuclear con Iran, que pasos en la sombra estaran dando Israel y Arabia Saudi? En estos momentos ambos comparten la misma chincheta en el culo...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, JohnGalt: SÍ, el Ejército de Tierra turco es más importante de lo que la gente cree: es el segundo más numeroso de la OTAN. Añade a esto que cuenta con aproximadamente unos 250.000 efectivos policiales y no sé si todavía dispone de fuerzas paramilitares, pero no me extrañaría teniendo en cuenta su permanente conflicto con los Kurdos. Desde luego, Turquía es uno de los países más corruptos y represivos del planeta... y para NADA interesa su integración en la UE.

Y en relación a lo que comentas, vete a saber los tejemanejes que hay en esa zona tan "olvidada" del "Señor" como es Oriente Medio. Al final, puede que por ahí acabe "petando" todo...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2015)

Gracias fernandocg, si, no interesa nada su integracion en la UE...

Ya se que vivo en una zona caliente, y que es cuestion de tiempo que tenga que salir por patas (alas no tengo todavia) de aqui, pero desde aqui, los mass media no transmiten nada extraordinario... si en Europa la gente no se entera de nada, aqui, en plena patata caliente, se entera menos, pero que mucho menos... acojonante.

Habeis pensado en Australia o Nueva Zelanda como destino? fernandocg, tu que conoces a fondo el tema militar, es oceania una zona potencialmente "libre de conflicto" y de alcance de armas nucleares (la radiacion llegaria igualmente)... como lo ves? Lo digo al hilo de un comentario reciente de no recuerdo quien en este hilo hablando de Nueva Zelanda como refugio de esas 9 familias que mecen la cuna del mundo...

Otra pregunta abierta, si habeis leido La Rebelion del Atlas... os imaginais / veis factible la solucion final que se adopta formando desde cero una comunidad con reglas paralelas al sistema? (Ya se que no podemos hacerla invisible como en la novella-ensayo de Ayn Rand, pero....)

Espero que este lapsus conspiraonico se me pase pronto :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Y no ha podido empezar "mejor" la sesión europea: hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1082,40 y la Plata en los $14,620... Ves, paketazo, como NO hay que tener "prisa"... Mejor esperar a que se "asiente" de una puta vez, vamos donde quieran "hacerlo" y que parecen ser los precios que todos conocemos...

# JohnGalt: Esta noche te responderé a lo que me planteas. Ahora me voy al "sobre"...

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y no ha podido empezar "mejor" la sesión europea: hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1082,40 y la Plata en los $14,620... Ves, paketazo, como NO hay que tener "prisa"... Mejor esperar a que se "asiente" de una puta vez, vamos donde quieran "hacerlo" y que parecen ser los precios que todos conocemos...
> 
> # JohnGalt: Esta noche te responderé a lo que me planteas. Ahora me voy al "sobre"...
> 
> Saludos y Buen Día a todos.



Sinceramente, creo que estamos viviendo un momento muy dulce para invertir en metal cara el largo plazo. Adjunto este artículo que refleja lo que todos más o menos entrevemos:

Â¡Ataque al #oro!

Comprad cuando todos vendan.

Por cierto *Fernando*, me gustó mucho el artículo de ayer que pusiste comparando bienes raíces y oro, sobre todo los gráficos del tema (vivienda Vs Oro), y su correlación desde los 70s, es un indicador interesante, aun que difícil de analizar debido al a inflación, a pesar de que el autor se esforzó por hacerlo.

*Galt*, estaba hace unos días pensando en las bombas nucleares sobre Japón en la II WW, y daba por echo desde mi perspectiva, que aquello fue a todas luces un crimen contra la humanidad por parte de USA, por mucho que para ellos fuera un momento de gran gloria.

Luego, mis devaneos mentales empezaron a analizar los países que poseen de uno u otro modo armas nucleares, y pensaba *¡vaya putadón, cuanto memo suelto!*, aun que finalmente me dije:

- Espera, quizá no esté tan mal...

Imagina la de conflictos largos e importantes que tendríamos a puertas de casa si no fuera por el miedo las armas nucleares. Estaríamos a guerra por década, y cada guerra duraría entre 1 y 5 años de media.

Reclutarían soldados de dónde fuera necesario, cada país sería una especie de Corea del Norte a expensas del siguiente conflicto. 

Las armas nucleares acojonan y eso en el fondo, muy en el fondo, no es tan malo para nuestra existencia. 

Si somos 4 personas que subimos a un cuadrilátero, y las 4 estamos entrenadas en artes marciales, gimnasio, pesas, resistencia, y el combate es a muerte; ¿Quién daría la primera ostia?

Si en el cuadrilátero hay 20 personas sin entrenamiento de ningún tipo, y el combate no es a muerte, pues nada, unas "ondonadas de ostias", un par de dientes rotos, y para casa a lamer las heridas.

Sé que no es todo tan sencillo como lo planteo, sin embargo, la psicología humana es similar en todos nosotros, y sacando a "iluminados y salvadores", todos buscamos más o menos lo mismo de la vida, y eso que buscamos no pasa por "liarla parda" con pepinos nucleares...¿puede pasar?...¡claro!, pero creo que no somos tan tontos como para morir matando, siempre que haya otras alternativas.

Un saludo y buen día a todos

edito para comentaros un dato en el que me he fijado hoy:

Repasando mis pedidos de metal, me ha fijado que todos llevan un número que se correlaciona con el anterior y precede el siguiente, del estilo XXXX1, XXXX2, XXX25, pues bien cada mes o dos meses compro algo de metal, y me he fijado que desde mis primeras compras hasta ahora la empresa vendedora ha pasado de una media de 1000 ventas por mes aproximadamente (no sé si vende una onza de plata o un kilo e oro en cada venta evidentemente), a más de 3000 ventas por mes de promedio..., así que aquí todos hacen "mutis", pero el metal se está vendiendo más que nunca en los últimos meses.

Un saludo de nuevo.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt: SÍ, el Ejército de Tierra turco es más importante de lo que la gente cree: es el segundo más numeroso de la OTAN. Añade a esto que cuenta con aproximadamente unos 250.000 efectivos policiales y no sé si todavía dispone de fuerzas paramilitares, pero no me extrañaría teniendo en cuenta su permanente conflicto con los Kurdos. Desde luego, Turquía es uno de los países más corruptos y represivos del planeta... y para NADA interesa su integración en la UE.
> 
> Y en relación a lo que comentas, vete a saber los tejemanejes que hay en esa zona tan "olvidada" del "Señor" como es Oriente Medio. Al final, puede que por ahí acabe "petando" todo...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que algunos olvidan sobre Turquía, es que es precisamente su ejército, el que salvaguarda al país de caer en manos de Islam, como sus vecinos. La laicidad del poderoso ejército es el único garante, de que el islamismo radical no penetre en Europa a cascoporro. Porque si fuera por Erdogan y sus gobiernos...estaríamos ya todos mirando a la Meca.

Y que no interese su entrada en la UE...bueno, quizá alguno sigue pensando que Grecia entró por el aro de manera casual, y por temas monetarios. La geopolítica es más importante que todo eso. La UE agitó el fantasma turco, y los griegos se fueron por la pata abajo, sólo de pensar en el nuevo escenario.


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> fernandojcg: la serie Lunar II sería del mismo estilo que Pandas y Kookas, ¿no?
> 
> Es muy bonita, es la que me estoy haciendo poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Es imposible saber cual sera mejor a largo plazo...

Yo apuesto por las siguientes:

*Elefantes, Precolombinas (cerrada!), Canguros, Britanias, kookas y koalas. *
Estas se pueden conseguir todavia enteras, aunque los canguros ya empiezan a picar.
Tened en cuenta que el canguro de curso actual siempre son 50 euros y no le afecta la plata. Los elefantes antiguos tambien son caros, pero los de curso actual muy baratos.
Son colecciones que siempre tendrán publico y son cash cuasi instantaneo.

Pandas... si, pero las primeras son prohibitivas... yo colecciono los pandas desde el 2002, que son las que tienen en canto oblicuo.
Kiwis... interesante y exclusiva pero más cara que los canguros.
Lunares... *me gustan más las primeras*, pero si siguen sacando II, III... bajaran caches... supongo que la primera sera la más revalorizable.
Wildlife... para mi estan un escalon por debajo.

Haced siempre la moneda del año en curso, que es la barata, y de ahi, tomad criterio propio.
Cuidado con coleccionar monedas "con caja", o monedas "bonitas, de arte"... de paises que nadie conoce, auqnue sean tiradas muy limitadas, o monedas pintadas (horrorosas)... de aqui a 20 años a nadie le importaran. Las que he comentado son las clásicas, despues que cada uno haga sus apuestas.


----------



## Sacaroso (30 Jul 2015)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Lo que algunos olvidan sobre Turquía, es que es precisamente su ejército, el que salvaguarda al país de caer en manos de Islam, como sus vecinos. La laicidad del poderoso ejército es el único garante, de que el islamismo radical no penetre en Europa a cascoporro. Porque si fuera por Erdogan y sus gobiernos...estaríamos ya todos mirando a la Meca.
> 
> Y que no interese su entrada en la UE...bueno, quizá alguno sigue pensando que Grecia entró por el aro de manera casual, y por temas monetarios. La geopolítica es más importante que todo eso. La UE agitó el fantasma turco, y los griegos se fueron por la pata abajo, sólo de pensar en el nuevo escenario.



Hace ya años leí que una de las razones más importantes para meter a Grecia en la UE fue su malísima relación con Turquía y eso garantizaba que Grecia siempre iba a vetar la entrada de Turquía.
Creo recordar que decían que los alemanes eran los más interesados en que no entrasen por miedo a la inmigración, tienen muchísimos turcos en Alemania y con la libre circulación aumentaría enormemente.
Es una forma de quedar "bien" con los turcos echándole la culpa a los griegos.
Turquía puede tener acuerdos especiales con la UE pero nunca va a entrar.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2015)

*fff* tu que entiendes del tema, si en vez de plata nos decidiéramos por oro, y nada de proof que le meten un 25% sin despeinarse, solo colecciones del año en curso, ¿valdría lo mismo que para la plata?.

Hablo desde mi ignorancia, pues lo que estoy adquiriendo últimamente son monedas soberano, 2 rand, vreneli, y algún 1/4-1/10 de kruguerrand, pero me daría lo mismo irme a series lunares, (tengo las lunares de UK del año pasado y de este en 1 Oz), pero solo por que me atrajo lo bonito del acabado, no por revalorizaciones futuras...pero...a nadie le amarga un dulce evidentemente, y como las quiero mantener a largo plazo.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta, Paketazo. Yo opino a veces (si, otras veces no, como la gata flora) como tu. De hecho las proxy wars tienen su explicacion en el "respeto" por las capacidades nucleares respectivas, lo cual mantiene a la humanidad libre de un conflict nuclear, pero sin embargo, en continuas guerras que ocurren en los paises designados... y Ucrania es el ultimo y mas claro ejemplo... 

Pero en la medida que la decision se reduce a un punyado de personas, el riesgo esta ahi.

Es un largo articulo, para el fin de semana:

http://www.********/2015/6/29/8845913/russia-war

Y relacionado con el impacto psicologico de una eventual Guerra nuclear en nuestros jovenes, os dejo este interesante enlace, tambien require tiempo para su "digestion"

BREAKTHROUGH - Young People and Nuclear War


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Jul 2015)

Parece que cuando se llega al final de respuestas de cada página del hilo hay un error y el sistema cree que hay otra página más...

:ouch:

¿habría que abrir "Evolución del precio del Oro III"?


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *fff* tu que entiendes del tema, si en vez de plata nos decidiéramos por oro, y nada de proof que le meten un 25% sin despeinarse, solo colecciones del año en curso, ¿valdría lo mismo que para la plata?.
> 
> Hablo desde mi ignorancia, pues lo que estoy adquiriendo últimamente son monedas soberano, 2 rand, vreneli, y algún 1/4-1/10 de kruguerrand, pero me daría lo mismo irme a series lunares, (tengo las lunares de UK del año pasado y de este en 1 Oz), pero solo por que me atrajo lo bonito del acabado, no por revalorizaciones futuras...pero...a nadie le amarga un dulce evidentemente, y como las quiero mantener a largo plazo.



Desde mi opinión creo que no vale la pena... Una moneda de plata va a ser mucho más coleccionable que una de oro moderna. Pero... nunca se sabe.
soberanos, vrenelis, son una estupenda opción, y si te ves capaz de meterte en harina... empezar con moneda histórica de verdad, que tiene valor numismático y que bien escogida te puede dar muchas alegrias.

Cierto es que no es fácil, pero pensar que una moneda (incluso de plata) puede valer unos cientos de euros es muy ... discreto ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, como parece que hay problemas técnicos con el hilo paso a abrir el nuevo hilo "Evolución del precio del Oro III" y allí os esperamos a todos. Por cierto, espero que los administradores tengan a bien colocar la CHINCHETA a este hilo y que tan emblemático ha sido en este foro.

Saludos.


----------

